# March/April BFP's who's going for it!! NEW LADIES COME JOIN IN!!



## nevergivingup

I am def going for a June BFP, we have 2wks and 4days left in this month and then it's on to July which will give us April babies!! So whose BD'ing their lives away like it's no tommorrow? I have some cramping on the left side and slight back aches, so here we go, hopefully my DH will get off the game so we can get it in tonite, although we did do it yesterday, o well. JUNE IS MY BFP DATE!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

I'm with you! Fingers crossed and BDing in apple sauce. Ok, maybe not the apple sauce but it sort of rhymed. I believe July will my BFP month!


----------



## nevergivingup

BayBeeEm said:


> I'm with you! Fingers crossed and BDing in apple sauce. Ok, maybe not the apple sauce but it sort of rhymed. I believe July will my BFP month!

Heehee, DEF Apple Sauce, that was very amusing!! Alright BayBeeEm, July is def your BFP month!!! BD, BD,and......o yea....BD:sex: Your profile says WWT, so when u get ready ma'am, make sure you BD!!

Who else is claiming June/July and not taking anything but June/July......unless of course we miss it...but we are def not thinkin that way positive thoughts ONLY......SO WHERE ARE MY SOON TO BE JUNE/JULY BFPS??


----------



## Shyiah

I am deinately in. I am hoping for my :bfp: June but if not I will take july too ;) :dust: to all of you ladies


----------



## bamagurl

I am in! In the 2ww 1DPO & fingers crossed for June :bfp:!! 

:dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you! Fingers crossed and BDing in apple sauce. Ok, maybe not the apple sauce but it sort of rhymed. I believe July will my BFP month!
> 
> Heehee, DEF Apple Sauce, that was very amusing!! Alright BayBeeEm, July is def your BFP month!!! BD, BD,and......o yea....BD:sex: Your profile says WWT, so when u get ready ma'am, make sure you BD!!
> 
> Who else is claiming June/July and not taking anything but June/July......unless of course we miss it...but we are def not thinkin that way positive thoughts ONLY......SO WHERE ARE MY SOON TO BE JUNE/JULY BFPS??Click to expand...

Yes, I am waiting for my next cycle then I am going all in. I will soon update to TTC and I can't wait. I look forward to tag teaming with all of those who join us. Yay!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Shyiah said:


> I am deinately in. I am hoping for my :bfp: June but if not I will take july too ;) :dust: to all of you ladies

Good luck, Shyiah!


----------



## BayBeeEm

bamagurl said:


> I am in! In the 2ww 1DPO & fingers crossed for June :bfp:!!
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies!

Oh the wait! Dust, dust and more dust to you!


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I am in! In the 2ww 1DPO & fingers crossed for June :bfp:!!
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies!
> 
> Oh the wait! Dust, dust and more dust to you!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Took the relaxed approach so we shall see :thumbup:


----------



## Shyiah

Ok ladies i Have question, how many days after AF should wait to start using the opk?


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry ladies, was MIA for a minute due to :sex::haha: YAYYYY we def have some more JUNE/JULY soon to be BFP's in this room!!

Hello and welcome Shyiah!!!! Me and U are def going for JUNE BFP....BUT...we will take July if we have too, but we dont want it. To answer your question, i've heard and i would start opk right after AF leaves up until next cycle to be on the safe side, so you can know that you didnt miss it which will drive you insane. So start now if AF is gone ma'am!! 

Bamagurl!!!!! :yipee: for DPO!! U def have a June BFP and we're NOT taking anything else....got to think positive, no negativity!! Welcome and make sure you let us know your pre-prego symptons so you dont go crazy while waiting bc you have a while to go until you test and NO testing early unless it's going to drive you crazy:happydance: Fingers def crossed for you!! June BFP!!

BayBeeEm, that's totally OK ma'am, waiting for next cycle.But when you jump in, you will def get the July BFP!! We'll keep your mind busy while you wait! 

Yayyyyy for all our June/July soon to be BFP's ladies!!!! I know we def have some more out there who havent gotten it yet but def know it's coming soon. Let us know all the twinges and baby dreams and o yea pre-prego symptons..WE WANT TO HEAR THEM, no need to be depress, and if soo, we can vent it here. So let's GO!!!

Me: Well i've BD everyday/everyother day since AF left June 5. Not using OPks nor HPT sortve checking CP. SO this time im going to surprise myself. BC AF should be back on the end of this month or beginning of next month so hopefully she WONT SHOW, and this time When i get my June BFP, i am def not telling DH, i want it to be a surprise.

GL LADIES, and i hope everyone is doing Great!! Dont forget to let us know what's happening even if you feel like ranting...we are here:kiss:


----------



## TallieBeau

Can I join ur group pls! I just had my second mc = ( bt just had a bfn so really hoping 2 get my bfp soon... I realise it prob wnt happen straight away bt no harm in trying! Fingers crossed 4 us all x x xx


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I am not going to test early at all! No tests even in the building just to make sure lol! I will certainly let you ladies know any and every little symptom that pops up!!! Only positive thinking! Feeling good about it!!! :D

Good luck ladies!! I feel this is our month!


----------



## nevergivingup

Lol, BamaGurl that is def the best thing not to have in the house when trying not to test. Smart thinking! Unfortunately for me, it's def going to be hard bc Dollar General, target, wal-mart,Wal-Greens and the Dollar store is like 1 mile away from me:wacko: im safe as long as i dont find some loose change or a spare dollar laying around then i would be hoppin in the car for that test. Dh gets mad when i swipe my cards for a $1:haha: 

Hi Talliebeau!!! And no asking is necessary, u are def welcome so just jump on in!!! Sorry about your 2 m/cs:cry:I totally know how you feel. I had 2m/cs this year also, right behind each other, very devasting.So i wish you the best bc it does take time to heal and unanswered questions is one of the reasons. Sorry again ma'am. And yes ma'am it can happen straight away, it did for me, i gotten prego 4-5wks after my 1st m/c without AF In between, so dont ever give up..KEEP :sex: you will def get your JUNE BFP...and of course we will take July ONLY if we HAVE TOO!! But we're rooting for June until it's over!! FINGERS DEF cross for you ma'am!! And def feel free to express your emotions here bc we all know how it feels to lose a child and yes we did carry a child at one time. But dont forget to stay Positive about the new bean you're going to get soon...JUNE..RIGHT!!! :kiss: o yea instead of going crazy with testing, let us know your pre-prego symptons:happydance:


----------



## Shyiah

Yay I'm so excited for this month I really feel like this going to be my month positive thoughts. :dust: to everyone. On another note does anyone ever have back aches as a sign of ovulation? My back keeps like aching an spasaming out of no we're and it's been happening for like three days in a row?


----------



## Storked

I am hoping for a July BFP :D


----------



## nevergivingup

Shyiah said:


> Yay I'm so excited for this month I really feel like this going to be my month positive thoughts. :dust: to everyone. On another note does anyone ever have back aches as a sign of ovulation? My back keeps like aching an spasaming out of no we're and it's been happening for like three days in a row?

Hi Shyiah!! I actually cant remember having any back pains during "O", but i do remember having them the whole first month of being prego.They were awful! But i do believe that is an awesome sign for you especially if you never have back pains."POSITIVE THOUGHTS"!! I really believe this is your month as well, keep watching for symptons and checking with your opks, if you have some.

Well me: im not noticing any symptons so far. Although today i was and still am sooooo very tired. I almost fell asleep standing in line in Wal Mart. And i had gotten my 7hrs of sleep. And of course my face is glowing but breaking out at the same time and i have a headache that wont go away...and o yea I FEEL BLOATED:growlmad: shopping today wasnt fun at all. Also i am thinkin its probaly bc i im catching a cold and my body is telling me to rest or either i BD my body to begging for rest. but we will see...either way I AM DEF GETTIN MY JUNE BFP!! 

How is everyone else so far? Updates?


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> I am hoping for a July BFP :D

WELCOME STORK!!!! Yayyyyy we have another Definite soon JULY BFP!! Stork and BayBeeEm are our SOON JULY BFPs!!!! As soon as AF leaves make sure ya'll :sex: 

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/BD everyother day :sex:

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/1 DPO Its definite she's prego:happydance:Positive thoughts

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/ "O" is around the corner

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc..now :sex: begin

Storked: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Hi ladies, this is where everyone is at,i think..POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES,WE'RE ALMOST THERE!! Any more June/July Soon BFPS's??


----------



## Storked

I think I am on the last day of AF and soon day 4 of trying soy isoflavones! Will also start temping for the first time and using OPKs. Very hopeful and excited for everyone! :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

O my storked, last day of AF,how exciting!! We all def know that feeling, i believed i slept the whole night with BD on my brain:haha: How long do you take those soy inflavones for "O" if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> O my storked, last day of AF,how exciting!! We all def know that feeling, i believed i slept the whole night with BD on my brain:haha: How long do you take those soy inflavones for "O" if you dont mind me asking

I will be taking 160 mg of soy for cycle days 1-5...Though I may up the dose to 200 mg tonight. Haven't decided yet!
As for BDing on the mind...my crazy butt kept dreaming of triplets last night *faints* :D


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Jumping in! Hoping for a BFP in JULY!!

I've just last weekend had MC number 2, at <4 weeks, so won't be waiting for AF this time (unless I'm supposed to?...)


----------



## lpjkp

I'm joining if that's ok....I am patiently waiting for my JUNE BFP (Really not going to compromise for a July BFP!)

I had an early m/c 1st May, which I've come to terms with now, and had my first AF after miscarriage on the 30th May...which means I'm on CD16 now! I ovulated the last two months on CD17, then CD16, but we decided to take a more relaxed approach this month so I haven't got a clue if I've ovulated yet! My CM has gone from watery/stringy yesterday to creamy this morning, so I suspect it may have been yesterday/this morning...we've got plenty of BD'ing in and used preseed and softcups anyway, so hopefully our bases are covered!

Fingers crossed for us all...ahh, we don't need that 'cos this month is our month!x


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hello ladies, I like the positivity on this thread, I'm jumping in!

I am hoping for a July BFP. I have just ovulated after taking Cytotec for a MMC two weeks ago, I am hoping this means my period will also arrive in a couple of weeks.

Just for my own notes/reference here is what I am doing. Relaxing, eating well and getting as healthy as possible for next bout of TTC. HB is also taking various vitamins.

Vitamins: 

Pregnacare Pregnancy Multivitamin
Vitamin C and Zinc
Co-Enzyme Q10 50mg
Evening Primrose Oil 2000mg
B Complex
Fish Oil 1000mg

2 Cups of Hot Water and Lemon
2 Cups of White Tea
5 portions of fruit and vegetables per day
Good portion of protein per day


----------



## LuxLisbon33

And of course, Good Luck to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Shyiah

Storked said:


> I am hoping for a July BFP :D

:dust:


----------



## Shyiah

lpjkp said:


> I'm joining if that's ok....I am patiently waiting for my JUNE BFP (Really not going to compromise for a July BFP!)
> 
> I had an early m/c 1st May, which I've come to terms with now, and had my first AF after miscarriage on the 30th May...which means I'm on CD16 now! I ovulated the last two months on CD17, then CD16, but we decided to take a more relaxed approach this month so I haven't got a clue if I've ovulated yet! My CM has gone from watery/stringy yesterday to creamy this morning, so I suspect it may have been yesterday/this morning...we've got plenty of BD'ing in and used preseed and softcups anyway, so hopefully our bases are covered!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all...ahh, we don't need that 'cos this month is our month!x

I am also doing the same plenty of :sex: opk and soft cups I never used preseed but I may give it a try ;) so with all of our bases covered we will definitely get our :bfp: this month :dust:


----------



## Shyiah

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hello ladies, I like the positivity on this thread, I'm jumping in!
> 
> I am hoping for a July BFP. I have just ovulated after taking Cytotec for a MMC two weeks ago, I am hoping this means my period will also arrive in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Just for my own notes/reference here is what I am doing. Relaxing, eating well and getting as healthy as possible for next bout of TTC. HB is also taking various vitamins.
> 
> Vitamins:
> 
> Pregnacare Pregnancy Multivitamin
> Vitamin C and Zinc
> Co-Enzyme Q10 50mg
> Evening Primrose Oil 2000mg
> B Complex
> Fish Oil 1000mg
> 
> 2 Cups of Hot Water and Lemon
> 2 Cups of White Tea
> 5 portions of fruit and vegetables per day
> Good portion of protein per day

Welcome to our Fantastic thread :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

GOODMORNING LADIES!!! YAYYYYY WE HAVE SOME MORE ONLY POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES ON BOARD!!!! 

Welcome Mummy _2_One, im totally sorry for your recent m/c.:cry: i so know how u feel, this was my 2nd m/c as well, it never gets easy:nope: But we are soooo happy you are here with us to celebrate yours as well as everyone else's soon JUNE/JULY BFP's:happydance: And dont worry about waiting unless u feel the need to emotionally and physically, we're are def behind you 100%.Bc i know i didnt wait and gotten prego right away. SO HANDS UP AND CROSSED for Mummy_2_One for her soon July BFP :yipee:

Welcome lpjkp I love your positivity, it's def welcome in here!!! Sorry about your loss ma'am, we are def here for you.I see you def know how to do it ma'am. Me and you are on the same boat. I am def taking a chill approach this time as well. Im not using opks or hpt or driving myself crazy either. We are just BD everyother day also to hopefully get our surprise BFP. Your cm sounds promising good thing you BD!! June is def your month ma'am. Welcome to the June group:happydance:

Luxlisbon33 you are def welcome!!Sorry for your loss ma'am, i hope you emotionally recover. But we are def glad you are here!!! My fingers are crossed that your cycle does come for you so you can get that DEFINITE Soon JULY BFP!! I love your notes; you and the DH are def on top of it which is Awesome!!! I need to get my Dh on some vitamins. I love your healthy diet plan, i think i might borrow some of it if you dont mind, it def sounds great!! 

Storked:haha: u r sooo not alone, i def had a dream last night that i finally had my baby and i was rocking her to sleep and smiling myself to sleep at the same time bc i finally had my rainbow baby. OOOO the torture..right, to wake up and she wasnt here...o yea it was a girl too. But we are def taking that as a good Sign!! That is def our confirmation that JUNE/JULY is our BFP!!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

I am definitely on top of it and raring to go! Thanks for the welcome and hope we can all support each other through the next few weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok Ladies, it is def a NEW DAY!!!! We've gotten some new lovely Soon JUNE/JULY BFP's here!!! And a great bunch by the way!! Everyone has encountered the "POSITIVE THOUGHTS" mentality...I guess it's contagious!!! Which is A GREAT THING!! So here's our lovely ladies:

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day :sex:

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/1 DPO Its definite she's pregoPositive thoughts

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/ "O" is around the corner, BD :sex: plenty

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc..now begin

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/ It's definite, she's prego..positive thoughts

redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!...positive thoughts!!


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP

I DONT THINK I MISSED ANYONE, at least i hope i didnt. Well ladies we have 2wks and 2 days left in June, and to all our Soon June BFP's LETS GOOOO!!! And to all the Soon July BFP's We are definitely rooting for ya'll, so LET"S GOOOO!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS, this is def our 2 months!!!

Ladies it's kindve quiet here, we want to hear what's going on with everyone, even if it's a baby dream. We want everyone to keep that positive attitude even when you're not online.It really makes the day go alittle better. So let's hear it.

Shyiah, thanks for welcoming our new ladies. By the way you have it going on, softcups, preseed, opks and PLENTY of BD, you're def getting the BFP this JUNE....but of course our June women are def going to be right behind you if not first. But Great Shyiah, im BD plenty as well. DH are about to get it in right now....i hope:winkwink:


----------



## redmonkeysock

I'm in!

Currently 7dpo after a mc and ERPC in April. Hoping for a BFP this month-the first proper cycle since ERPC, SOME good luck has to come our way doesn't it?! Finally fell pregnant with our angel baby after 10 months TTC really hoping it'll be less time this time around for my own sanity!!

My symptoms so far (mostly in my head I think!) are as follows:

Headaches that didn't shift until today (from Monday urgh!)
Hot flushes all over my face, neck and ears
Breakout of spots
Creamy white CM
Feeling a bit spaced out
Very warm all over- I don't do any temping but OH is struggling to sleep next to me as I'm radiating heat!

All of this is psychosomatic I think to be honest! The month I got my BFP I didn't symptom spot at all as was convinced we werent going to be lucky that month. Only tested 11dpo because hubby was concerned that I might have a bug that was going around at the time I was very sulky having to get up when I felt poorly so I could POAS with FMU! I threw the test back at him and tried to go back to sleep :rofl: turned out I was knocked up good and proper!

Wasnt sure when to test as OV came on CD 10/11 for me this month as opposed to CD14/15 but someone said AF should come 12-14 days after OV so I'm going to test on 22nd June 

Feeling good about this cycle as we used smiley face Clearblue OPK, Internet cheapies OPK and CBFM to detect OV :rofl: I like to have all my bases covered! We also used the SMEP too so ive got everything crossed!!!

Best of luck to all!!


Lou x


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY WE HAVE ANOTHER SOON JUNE BFP!!!! Welcome redmonkeysock(cool name;) Im soo sorry for your loss ma'am esp. after 10months of TTC. But it's def ok bc you found out that you can concieve so CONGRATS on that ma'am!!
Dont worry you are not alone with feeling psychosomatic,i feel as such also, but it's totally NOT in OUR head!! We are Def PREGO:winkwink: the test just wont show it yet:haha: You are def on it with using everything, which is awesome!! Your symptons def sound PROMISING!!! I want to talk more on it but DH is rushing me bc we're hitting the road..seems like we wont get BD in until later on today. But i had to say welcome to u first. FIngers are Def crossed for U ma'am, dont need them crossed bc you def got ur Soon June 22 BFP!!! 

ps. Ladies i will be offline for a while leaving out of town and wont be able to log on an comment like i want to, but i will be lurking of course...POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES!!!! WE ARE DEF GETTING OUT SOONE JUNE/JULY BFPS!!!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Do you know, the month I got pregnant I had no symptoms before my period at all. I had more twinges etc on the previous unsuccessful months. The only noticeable things were a total lack of PMT symptoms and my pee seemed to be yellow even though I was well hydrated. I will keep my eyes peeled for those next time.


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Shyiah said:
> 
> 
> Yay I'm so excited for this month I really feel like this going to be my month positive thoughts. :dust: to everyone. On another note does anyone ever have back aches as a sign of ovulation? My back keeps like aching an spasaming out of no we're and it's been happening for like three days in a row?
> 
> Hi Shyiah!! I actually cant remember having any back pains during "O", but i do remember having them the whole first month of being prego.They were awful! But i do believe that is an awesome sign for you especially if you never have back pains."POSITIVE THOUGHTS"!! I really believe this is your month as well, keep watching for symptons and checking with your opks, if you have some.
> 
> Well me: im not noticing any symptons so far. Although today i was and still am sooooo very tired. I almost fell asleep standing in line in Wal Mart. And i had gotten my 7hrs of sleep. And of course my face is glowing but breaking out at the same time and i have a headache that wont go away...and o yea I FEEL BLOATED:growlmad: shopping today wasnt fun at all. Also i am thinkin its probaly bc i im catching a cold and my body is telling me to rest or either i BD my body to begging for rest. but we will see...either way I AM DEF GETTIN MY JUNE BFP!!
> 
> How is everyone else so far? Updates?Click to expand...

Well so far on 2dpo I have had horrible, stinky gas (tmi), bloating, slight cramping, and almost a feeling like I am about to start, but obviously I am not. However I have not symptom spotting :winkwink: hehe 

How is everyone else doing??? 

And I must say the positive attitude in here is AWESOME :happydance: I completely agree this is the month for all of us to get our :bfp:!!! Those of you waiting to O or af has you I know July is gonna be it for you!!! :happydance: This is our time ladies :thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Do you know, the month I got pregnant I had no symptoms before my period at all. I had more twinges etc on the previous unsuccessful months. The only noticeable things were a total lack of PMT symptoms and my pee seemed to be yellow even though I was well hydrated. I will keep my eyes peeled for those next time.

With my first pregnancy I wasn't as aware (obsessed) with it as I am after our loss so I really didn't pay attention to anything that could have been symptoms. I think since then I am paying too much attention to my body. We really took a relaxed approach with ttc (not using opks or anything just bd'ing every other day) and I am trying to take a relaxing look at the tww also!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Yup, the relaxed while doing everything you can to give yourself the best possible chance is the way forward. Best of luck for this month, Bamagurl!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> GOODMORNING LADIES!!! YAYYYYY WE HAVE SOME MORE ONLY POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES ON BOARD!!!!
> 
> Welcome Mummy _2_One, im totally sorry for your recent m/c.:cry: i so know how u feel, this was my 2nd m/c as well, it never gets easy:nope: But we are soooo happy you are here with us to celebrate yours as well as everyone else's soon JUNE/JULY BFP's:happydance: And dont worry about waiting unless u feel the need to emotionally and physically, we're are def behind you 100%.Bc i know i didnt wait and gotten prego right away. SO HANDS UP AND CROSSED for Mummy_2_One for her soon July BFP :yipee:
> 
> Welcome lpjkp I love your positivity, it's def welcome in here!!! Sorry about your loss ma'am, we are def here for you.I see you def know how to do it ma'am. Me and you are on the same boat. I am def taking a chill approach this time as well. Im not using opks or hpt or driving myself crazy either. We are just BD everyother day also to hopefully get our surprise BFP. Your cm sounds promising good thing you BD!! June is def your month ma'am. Welcome to the June group:happydance:
> 
> Luxlisbon33 you are def welcome!!Sorry for your loss ma'am, i hope you emotionally recover. But we are def glad you are here!!! My fingers are crossed that your cycle does come for you so you can get that DEFINITE Soon JULY BFP!! I love your notes; you and the DH are def on top of it which is Awesome!!! I need to get my Dh on some vitamins. I love your healthy diet plan, i think i might borrow some of it if you dont mind, it def sounds great!!
> 
> Storked:haha: u r sooo not alone, i def had a dream last night that i finally had my baby and i was rocking her to sleep and smiling myself to sleep at the same time bc i finally had my rainbow baby. OOOO the torture..right, to wake up and she wasnt here...o yea it was a girl too. But we are def taking that as a good Sign!! That is def our confirmation that JUNE/JULY is our BFP!!

Prophetic dreams! :dust: and BFPs soon!!! :yipee:


----------



## Storked

LuxLisbon33 said:


> I am definitely on top of it and raring to go! Thanks for the welcome and hope we can all support each other through the next few weeks. :cloud9:

Ditto every word :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Storked

Well AF is gone and I am taking the last dose of soy tonight! :D


----------



## nevergivingup

Hiii ladies!!! Im soo glad everyone hasnt gone to sleep yet and that the positivity is still rolling!!!! Dh and I hit our destination and of course i ran to plug my laptop on to jump back on!

Well Stork, i am def happy for you ma'am. AF has left the BUILDING...LET :sex: begin!!!! :haha:

Luxlisbon and Bamagurl, i agree i wasnt as obsessed with all the different symptons as i am now. But for the pass two days, i have really really really cant keep my eyes open and today i had cramps and twinges on my right side really strong(but i blame that on BM(TMI)) Also i had eating my favorite hot fries potatoe chips and oreo mcflurry and i felt as if i needed to vomit. And my urine was very yellow,but i blame that on not drinking enough H20. Also i had an awful headache yesterday. I dont know ladies, but im def thinking POSITIVE THOUGHTS and i told myself i was going to take a relax approach but tonight is BD'ing night and i dont want to if im already knocked up but then again i just may be "O" ughhh the relax approach is just a bit annoying as keeping tabs on everything bc i dont know if im "O" and i hate to miss it!!!....Im sooo anxious to run to the Dollar General and get me a $1 test but my family is sooo noisy they're going to ask me where im going and what for...ughhh an i reallly want to keep my TTC business to myself until im 6months!! LOl i know im crazy for that!! What would You do ladies???


----------



## BayBeeEm

lpjkp said:


> I'm joining if that's ok....I am patiently waiting for my JUNE BFP (Really not going to compromise for a July BFP!)
> 
> I had an early m/c 1st May, which I've come to terms with now, and had my first AF after miscarriage on the 30th May...which means I'm on CD16 now! I ovulated the last two months on CD17, then CD16, but we decided to take a more relaxed approach this month so I haven't got a clue if I've ovulated yet! My CM has gone from watery/stringy yesterday to creamy this morning, so I suspect it may have been yesterday/this morning...we've got plenty of BD'ing in and used preseed and softcups anyway, so hopefully our bases are covered!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all...ahh, we don't need that 'cos this month is our month!x

Hi can you tell me more about these softcups? I keep hearing about them but I've never actually seen them anywhere or know where to find them. Then again, I guess one would have to know what they are looking for before they can look forward. LOL. Sorry for the interruption, please carry on with the BDing. We need someone to start the BFP trend!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Hiii ladies!!! Im soo glad everyone hasnt gone to sleep yet and that the positivity is still rolling!!!! Dh and I hit our destination and of course i ran to plug my laptop on to jump back on!
> 
> Well Stork, i am def happy for you ma'am. AF has left the BUILDING...LET :sex: begin!!!! :haha:
> 
> Luxlisbon and Bamagurl, i agree i wasnt as obsessed with all the different symptons as i am now. But for the pass two days, i have really really really cant keep my eyes open and today i had cramps and twinges on my right side really strong(but i blame that on BM(TMI)) Also i had eating my favorite hot fries potatoe chips and oreo mcflurry and i felt as if i needed to vomit. And my urine was very yellow,but i blame that on not drinking enough H20. Also i had an awful headache yesterday. I dont know ladies, but im def thinking POSITIVE THOUGHTS and i told myself i was going to take a relax approach but tonight is BD'ing night and i dont want to if im already knocked up but then again i just may be "O" ughhh the relax approach is just a bit annoying as keeping tabs on everything bc i dont know if im "O" and i hate to miss it!!!....Im sooo anxious to run to the Dollar General and get me a $1 test but my family is sooo noisy they're going to ask me where im going and what for...ughhh an i reallly want to keep my TTC business to myself until im 6months!! LOl i know im crazy for that!! What would You do ladies???

I laughed about you eager to jump back on here! Just yesterday I was 100 miles from internet and my phone was dying- I spent precious time hiding in the bathroom charging my phone instead of sleeping. My hubby thought a bear might have attacked me or something. He was SO mad at me :blush:
I used to google pregnancy symptoms but stopped because I never notice anything special until I'm 7 weeks :dohh: And my family is completely nosy too but I love telling them everything :D


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> I'm joining if that's ok....I am patiently waiting for my JUNE BFP (Really not going to compromise for a July BFP!)
> 
> I had an early m/c 1st May, which I've come to terms with now, and had my first AF after miscarriage on the 30th May...which means I'm on CD16 now! I ovulated the last two months on CD17, then CD16, but we decided to take a more relaxed approach this month so I haven't got a clue if I've ovulated yet! My CM has gone from watery/stringy yesterday to creamy this morning, so I suspect it may have been yesterday/this morning...we've got plenty of BD'ing in and used preseed and softcups anyway, so hopefully our bases are covered!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all...ahh, we don't need that 'cos this month is our month!x
> 
> Hi can you tell me more about these softcups? I keep hearing about them but I've never actually seen them anywhere or know where to find them. Then again, I guess one would have to know what they are looking for before they can look forward. LOL. Sorry for the interruption, please carry on with the BDing. We need someone to start the BFP trend!Click to expand...

I have never seen them in stores, just on Amazon! They are kind of like a Diva Cup (my understanding?) but disposable and can be used when TTC :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Thank you, I finally know what they are. May have to add this to the minime master plan. Much appreciated!


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> Thank you, I finally know what they are. May have to add this to the minime master plan. Much appreciated!

No problem! I am trying to get a friend to use them- her DH has a low sperm count. I haven't sold her on them yet :(


----------



## Storked

I keep dreaming of having multiples.


----------



## Shyiah

I have soft cups ;) they are normally used for AF but I use them after me and my dh :sex: they are fantastic and you can wear them for up to twelve hours.


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> I keep dreaming of having multiples.

LOL Def positive promising dreams!!!! Well ladies i think i figured out what my symptons were.....heachache, low abdominal pains,twinges, fatigue, nausea, dizzeness...and finally today EWCM!! Today was "O" for me, so of course Dh and i rushed home,washed and BD.BD!! I think i will hit it one more time tommorrow just for sure, bc i didnt BD yesterday so i hope im safe:wacko: O Well Goodnite ladies....o yea softcups are usually in the area where the pads,liners and anything you would use for AF isle. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I keep dreaming of having multiples.
> 
> LOL Def positive promising dreams!!!! Well ladies i think i figured out what my symptons were.....heachache, low abdominal pains,twinges, fatigue, nausea, dizzeness...and finally today EWCM!! Today was "O" for me, so of course Dh and i rushed home,washed and BD.BD!! I think i will hit it one more time tommorrow just for sure, bc i didnt BD yesterday so i hope im safe:wacko: O Well Goodnite ladies....o yea softcups are usually in the area where the pads,liners and anything you would use for AF isle. Good luck ladies!!Click to expand...


TWW! WHEE! I am excited for you. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Just wanted to jump on with some tips on successful conception ladies! This has worked for us 3 times out of 4 that I've actually ovulated during my cycle (I don't always O but I'm lucky to have pain when I do so I know exactly when I am). It took us 9 months to fall pregnant with our daughter BEFORE I learned this technique, then she was first try... Here goes:

Deep penetration (google which positions are best...)
Straight after your man's big 'moment', get onto your back and have him help you prop up your pelvis (pillows under your butt and lower back) and aim for minimal use of stomach muscles.
Cover yourself with a DAMP washcloth, and stay put for 40mins or more.

That's how we'll be making our Rainbow baby this month!!

Does anyone else do anything similar?


----------



## Storked

Thanks for the tips! I will def try :D


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Interesting! What does the damp washcloth do?

I don't do anything special, just basically follow the SMEP, hips raised afterwards, occasionally insert my moon cup, and be as healthy as possible. Oh, and I try not to pee until the next morning. I guess these are all pretty common sense basics though..

Nothing to report here. I'm in the wait for AF. :coffee: I don't think I will ever be so happy to see her.

Good luck to those coming up ovulation!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Interesting! What does the damp washcloth do?
> 
> I don't do anything special, just basically follow the SMEP, hips raised afterwards, occasionally insert my moon cup, and be as healthy as possible. Oh, and I try not to pee until the next morning. I guess these are all pretty common sense basics though..
> 
> Nothing to report here. I'm in the wait for AF. :coffee: I don't think I will ever be so happy to see her.
> 
> Good luck to those coming up ovulation!

Just stops anything 'drying out' while you give the swimmers a good chance to get where they need to be. I get up after the 40 mins and go to the toilet, have a shower and go to bed.

I've also read that evenings are best for TTC - something about improved CM which is necessary for conception.

Here's another awesome website for knowing when you have the best chance of conception:
https://www.thebillingsovulationmet...works/key-to-fertility-control-the-mucus.html


----------



## LuxLisbon33

That's a really interesting website, I do use my CM as an indicator of ovulation. The month I became pregnant I started to doubt myself and bought some OPK's from eBay. Of course, the day they arrived was the day I found out I was pregnant. :haha: I have used them this week and got my positive so will use them again after my period combined with checking CM to see, perhaps, more precisely when I ovulate.

Who knew it would be so complicated? :wacko:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Ladies,

Please tell me I'm being paranoid and slap me!!

Stressing out big time!!

I used CBFM, OPKs and smiley face Clearblue digital this month and I mentioned before its lucky that I did because u got a peak on day 10 and day 11 which is earlier than my cycles pre MC.

I'm just scared that they were lying to me and I've missed my chance this month!! 

I think it's because our bodies are so cruel- for me OV, AF and PG give me verrrry similar symptoms so this week I'm literally going out of my mind trying to figure out whether the OPKs lied to me and I'm OV this week or whether I'm pg due to symptoms or whether I just need to be locked up for my own sanity :nope:

Do OPKs ever lie?!


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I keep dreaming of having multiples.
> 
> LOL Def positive promising dreams!!!! Well ladies i think i figured out what my symptons were.....heachache, low abdominal pains,twinges, fatigue, nausea, dizzeness...and finally today EWCM!! Today was "O" for me, so of course Dh and i rushed home,washed and BD.BD!! I think i will hit it one more time tommorrow just for sure, bc i didnt BD yesterday so i hope im safe:wacko: O Well Goodnite ladies....o yea softcups are usually in the area where the pads,liners and anything you would use for AF isle. Good luck ladies!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TWW! WHEE! I am excited for you. Good luck :dust:Click to expand...

Im soooo nervous!! ughhh, but here we go!!! Thanks Ma'am!!


----------



## nevergivingup

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day , "O" has occurred

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/3 DPO Its definite she's pregoPositive thoughts

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/ "O" is around the corner, BD plenty

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc..now begin :sex:

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/ It's definite, she's prego..positive thoughts

redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!...positive thoughts!!


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, Waitn for AF. Staying Healthy

Storked: Soon July BFP/ AF has left the building...no more soy now :sex:

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP



Hi ladies, It's another new day!!! Luxlisbon33 im def hoping your AF come soon! And stork has the BD started yet bc i know yesterday AF has left the building, or are u waiting for opks to aknowledge it? Im sooo happy for u bc BD can begin!!! :yipee:
Shyiah, where are u ma'am? How is everything going so far?
Mummy_2_One, THANKS for all those tips!!!!! and the website!! Def needed it, bc i was doing the old fashion way, but i get sooo tired of holding my hips up, but that's what we def have to do..right!So i know it will def work for U!!

Redmonkeysock, to answer your question,those OPKS can def LIE! I used them after my first m/c 3 times a day, AM,NOON, and pm and not one time did they come up POSITIVE,matter of fact for the first couple of days the strips were absolutely blank no line at all. But i knew something wasnt right so i just BD anyway not alot bc i thought i wasnt "O" due to no postive Opks. But i finally felt something weird goin on an decided to test opk and hpt and finally the opk came back POSitive as well as the HPt...i was prego again with no positive opk in between. I wouldnt rely totally on them, like now im just BD everydother day w/o using Opks but yes its driving me crazy also bc "O" symptons are very simliar to pregnancy symptons, and its too early to check HPT. Im sure you didnt miss it, im sure you're ok, i thought i "O" earlier too due to mc but im finding out that i "O" sometime the day before yesterday and yesterday or maybe today..ughhh i need some opk strips i know, but i figure if i BD everyother day i should be ok....at least i hope...bc i still have excm so i guess i will be BD today too. Head Up chin uo redmonkeysock, ONLY POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!! Did you BD like you should to cover your bases?


----------



## Shyiah

nevergivingup said:


> SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day , "O" has occurred
> 
> Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/3 DPO Its definite she's pregoPositive thoughts
> 
> Shyiah: Soon June BFP/ "O" is around the corner, BD plenty
> 
> Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc..now begin :sex:
> 
> lpjkp: Soon June BFP/ It's definite, she's prego..positive thoughts
> 
> redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!...positive thoughts!!
> 
> 
> SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, Waitn for AF. Staying Healthy
> 
> Storked: Soon July BFP/ AF has left the building...no more soy now :sex:
> 
> BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle
> 
> Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, It's another new day!!! Luxlisbon33 im def hoping your AF come soon! And stork has the BD started yet bc i know yesterday AF has left the building, or are u waiting for opks to aknowledge it? Im sooo happy for u bc BD can begin!!! :yipee:
> Shyiah, where are u ma'am? How is everything going so far?
> Mummy_2_One, THANKS for all those tips!!!!! and the website!! Def needed it, bc i was doing the old fashion way, but i get sooo tired of holding my hips up, but that's what we def have to do..right!So i know it will def work for U!!
> 
> Redmonkeysock, to answer your question,those OPKS can def LIE! I used them after my first m/c 3 times a day, AM,NOON, and pm and not one time did they come up POSITIVE,matter of fact for the first couple of days the strips were absolutely blank no line at all. But i knew something wasnt right so i just BD anyway not alot bc i thought i wasnt "O" due to no postive Opks. But i finally felt something weird goin on an decided to test opk and hpt and finally the opk came back POSitive as well as the HPt...i was prego again with no positive opk in between. I wouldnt rely totally on them, like now im just BD everydother day w/o using Opks but yes its driving me crazy also bc "O" symptons are very simliar to pregnancy symptons, and its too early to check HPT. Im sure you didnt miss it, im sure you're ok, i thought i "O" earlier too due to mc but im finding out that i "O" sometime the day before yesterday and yesterday or maybe today..ughhh i need some opk strips i know, but i figure if i BD everyother day i should be ok....at least i hope...bc i still have excm so i guess i will be BD today too. Head Up chin uo redmonkeysock, ONLY POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!! Did you BD like you should to cover your bases?


These stupid opks... I feel like they are never going to give me a positive, so I'm just bd every other day. I'm so ready to be pregnant but I keep having to tell myself patience patience. :hugs:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Oh, I have the opposite worry- I DID get a smiley and an OPK and a peak, but it was early that's what m worried about- a false positive on them?

Anyone had that?


----------



## lpjkp

Argh, I'm going out of my mind! 

This is the first time we decided not to use opks and I feel more stressed than relaxed! I was meant to be checking my body signs...I ovulated the last couple of months on cd17 and cd16 but today is cd17 and I'm not convinced I've ovulated!

I've had so much less cm this month compared to other months,which has been a little bit worrying...yesterday I had the smallest amount of watery cm and the tiniest bit stringy,then today lots of creamy cm...I usually get a lot of Ewcm around ovulation. So I'm worrying that I've not ovulated or that my vitex/vitamin b has changed ovulation or dried up my cm.

I've been using preseed though so hopefully that helps a little. I've got my progesterone blood test on Tuesday though so hopefully that will put my mind at rest and let me know whats going on and if ive ovulated at all this month :s

Argh! Sorry for the rant guys...guess I need some more of that positivity x


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day , "O" has occurred
> 
> Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/3 DPO Its definite she's pregoPositive thoughts
> 
> Shyiah: Soon June BFP/ "O" is around the corner, BD plenty
> 
> Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc..now begin :sex:
> 
> lpjkp: Soon June BFP/ It's definite, she's prego..positive thoughts
> 
> redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!...positive thoughts!!
> 
> 
> SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, Waitn for AF. Staying Healthy
> 
> Storked: Soon July BFP/ AF has left the building...no more soy now :sex:
> 
> BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle
> 
> Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, It's another new day!!! Luxlisbon33 im def hoping your AF come soon! And stork has the BD started yet bc i know yesterday AF has left the building, or are u waiting for opks to aknowledge it? Im sooo happy for u bc BD can begin!!! :yipee:
> Shyiah, where are u ma'am? How is everything going so far?
> Mummy_2_One, THANKS for all those tips!!!!! and the website!! Def needed it, bc i was doing the old fashion way, but i get sooo tired of holding my hips up, but that's what we def have to do..right!So i know it will def work for U!!
> 
> Redmonkeysock, to answer your question,those OPKS can def LIE! I used them after my first m/c 3 times a day, AM,NOON, and pm and not one time did they come up POSITIVE,matter of fact for the first couple of days the strips were absolutely blank no line at all. But i knew something wasnt right so i just BD anyway not alot bc i thought i wasnt "O" due to no postive Opks. But i finally felt something weird goin on an decided to test opk and hpt and finally the opk came back POSitive as well as the HPt...i was prego again with no positive opk in between. I wouldnt rely totally on them, like now im just BD everydother day w/o using Opks but yes its driving me crazy also bc "O" symptons are very simliar to pregnancy symptons, and its too early to check HPT. Im sure you didnt miss it, im sure you're ok, i thought i "O" earlier too due to mc but im finding out that i "O" sometime the day before yesterday and yesterday or maybe today..ughhh i need some opk strips i know, but i figure if i BD everyother day i should be ok....at least i hope...bc i still have excm so i guess i will be BD today too. Head Up chin uo redmonkeysock, ONLY POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!! Did you BD like you should to cover your bases?

I'm still a newlywed so we hit it every day! :sex: :spermy: :spermy:
So how soon are you gonna start testing? I will obsess with you :D


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!! I see we're all going OPK and Ovulation Crazy here!!! It's totally ok ladies to go crazy once in a while especially when dealing with something so specially made such as the female body:dohh:

Stork: Lol Stork, i understand being newlyweds and BD everyday and it being great!!Im glad ya'll jump on board of TTC so early, so now you're here with us:happydance: I think i've tired myself out, last night we BD and it took us an hour to climax, i do believe i've lost 10lbs in the process, and afterwards i couldnt even move, i just rolled over and with the little energy i had halfway lifted up my hips to help my little soldiers march. well being that i believe i just "O" i want to test on June 29th, that will be 14 days from now, Yayyyy i have someone to keep me from going POAS crazy, i will be trying to Bd up to that day so maybe that will help.

lpjkp: No need for apologies ma'am ranting is also why we are here, that's the only way we can get to the positive sometimes by letting out the negative so yell it ma'am if you have too,we will def listen, at least i will of course!! I totally know how u feel, This is my first time not using opks and its even worser than using them. I really wish i kindve had use them bc BD everyother day is very exhausting for me...although the DH enjoys it and think it's bc of him...."ummmm no sir, i just want my rainbow baby":winkwink: I also had little cm this month too but i didnt use preseed soo im really a bit nervous so im really banking on BD everyother day to keep the sperm present in me. Ughhh. Remember to stay positive ma'am!! Im sure it will def be OK!! YOU DEF HAVE YOUR JUNE BFP, no doubting ma'am, i know it's hard!! But you have it!!! When are u testing?


----------



## bamagurl

Okay ladies! I was almost 100% sure that I had ovulated on the 12th. I don't use any kind of strips or temping I just kind of go by my body and cm. WELL....on the 12th I had cm that was consistent with ovulation in the past. However today I noticed when I wiped there was (tmi) glob of cm. Could I be ovulating today instead? What do you ladies thing?

Some background on me, I had a mmc on April 18th & eventually ended up having a d&c on April 19th. I received my first af on May 28th. Hoping for a rainbow baby as soon as possible!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

redmonkeysock said:


> Oh, I have the opposite worry- I DID get a smiley and an OPK and a peak, but it was early that's what m worried about- a false positive on them?
> 
> Anyone had that?

Sorry redmonkeysock, gave you the opposite answer, unfortunately i havent had that,sorry i would imagine that would drive you sortve crazy but hopefully someone else had that and can answer that for you, but did you BD everyother day or at least cover your bases just in case? Those opks are driving everyone crazy right now:growlmad:

BamaGurl- I think you need to BD, lol, i know the women here are saying nevergivingup answer to everything is BD..heehehe, but i just dont want any of us to miss our window. I am listening and payign attention to my body as well this time but i had cm twice already with gaps inbetween like a 6-7day gap, and im still wiping cm today which began yesterday. But of course im getting my JUNE BFP, so im BD until this month is up and i see my BFP!! 

ps: MY Soon June BFP we have 2wks and 1 day, LETS GOOOO!! We are Def getting it this month.
MY Soon July BFP Hands up in the air for ya'll!! Bc we def know yall have it!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Okay ladies! I was almost 100% sure that I had ovulated on the 12th. I don't use any kind of strips or temping I just kind of go by my body and cm. WELL....on the 12th I had cm that was consistent with ovulation in the past. However today I noticed when I wiped there was (tmi) glob of cm. Could I be ovulating today instead? What do you ladies thing?
> 
> Some background on me, I had a mmc on April 18th & eventually ended up having a d&c on April 19th. I received my first af on May 28th. Hoping for a rainbow baby as soon as possible!!!

I'm new to CM monitoring but like nevergivingup said, BD! :happydance:


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies!! I see we're all going OPK and Ovulation Crazy here!!! It's totally ok ladies to go crazy once in a while especially when dealing with something so specially made such as the female body:dohh:
> 
> Stork: Lol Stork, i understand being newlyweds and BD everyday and it being great!!Im glad ya'll jump on board of TTC so early, so now you're here with us:happydance: I think i've tired myself out, last night we BD and it took us an hour to climax, i do believe i've lost 10lbs in the process, and afterwards i couldnt even move, i just rolled over and with the little energy i had halfway lifted up my hips to help my little soldiers march. well being that i believe i just "O" i want to test on June 29th, that will be 14 days from now, Yayyyy i have someone to keep me from going POAS crazy, i will be trying to Bd up to that day so maybe that will help.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You are a saint! An hour? I hate sex that drags on :wacko:
> So excited for you! You know you may pee early...who can resist? :winkwink:
> :dust: !!


----------



## bamagurl

Well bd'ing tonight it will be!! Don't want to miss the chance for sure!!! Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl, that's the mindset :sex: cant go wrong with that!! thats the only way to get it esp. if we werent opk or CBFM. 
Stork trust me i am sooo tiiireed somtimes my neck goes limp and my head falls likes im out of it, heehee. I hate hour long sex too esp when it gets sweaty...ewww haha i know im weird, forgive me.And you know im def testing early but AF should be coming to town on the 29th if it's consistent so im holding out until then....ughhh the wait!! I cant wait til u and the rest of the ladies get in the TWW. 

Well tonight i told myself i i have to go again for the sake of getting my BFP at the end of this month and i know i dont have any more juice left in me so i finally found a store that had pre-seed for $24.50, for 9 tubes, i bought it and ran out the door feeling alittle better ab BD tonight....ughh...my positivity is leaving with every nite of BD...but DH is enjoying it, saying things like, "you're addicted to Big Daddy, huh?"..HAHAHHA, and all im thinkin is if that makes you excited and going to push me out some more sperm to give me my rainbow baby, then, "YES BIG DADDY, IM ADDICTED"!!! HEhhehee:haha:


----------



## bamagurl

Hahaha big daddy love it!!!! 

Well my hubby isn't wanting to bd tonight :( so I may miss this month if it is my shot


----------



## BayBeeEm

Mummy_2_One said:


> Just wanted to jump on with some tips on successful conception ladies! This has worked for us 3 times out of 4 that I've actually ovulated during my cycle (I don't always O but I'm lucky to have pain when I do so I know exactly when I am). It took us 9 months to fall pregnant with our daughter BEFORE I learned this technique, then she was first try... Here goes:
> 
> Deep penetration (google which positions are best...)
> Straight after your man's big 'moment', get onto your back and have him help you prop up your pelvis (pillows under your butt and lower back) and aim for minimal use of stomach muscles.
> Cover yourself with a DAMP washcloth, and stay put for 40mins or more.
> 
> That's how we'll be making our Rainbow baby this month!!
> 
> Does anyone else do anything similar?

That exactly how my first pregnancy was conceived! Well less 30 minutes of staying put. What can I say, I'm a busy body. Yay for your Rainbow baby, I'm right behind you!


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> Hahaha big daddy love it!!!!
> 
> Well my hubby isn't wanting to bd tonight :( so I may miss this month if it is my shot

HAHAHHAA, it's even funnier when someone else mentions it.heehee!! Dont worry ma'am sperm can live up to 3 to 6 days waiting for the litte eggy to come around. And it only takes one little sperm to get your rainbow baby. Ovulation window is usually open from 12-24hours so ma'am you are OK!!! Dont worry, You have that Soon June BPF,all our ladies rooting for June do. We should def test together. Positive thoughts ma'am....U HAVE IT and we're not going for anything else. Let Dh rest, it's totally ok, dont get to mad at him:hissy: remember we need the sperm!! :dohh:


----------



## bamagurl

Hah yes!! Well apparently he wasn't too tired ;) 

Looks like we will be good to go either way!! Only positive thoughts! I agree! We should all test on the same day!! How cool would that be?!?!?! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> Hah yes!! Well apparently he wasn't too tired ;)
> 
> Looks like we will be good to go either way!! Only positive thoughts! I agree! We should all test on the same day!! How cool would that be?!?!?! :)

LOL, haha now that's funny,,,,mmhuh, i see he shared some of his "BIG DADDY" with u..heehehehee. Testing on the same day would be really cool for the Soon June BFP's.Im testing on June 29th at least im trying to bc it's 14 days away.And it really needs to get here bc figuring out "O" w/o opks this month is exhausting even though they didnt work for me last month, it gave me something to do other than think ab BD. so we will def get my BFP on that day:happydance:talking about POSITIVITY ladies forgive me if i sound conceited, im just tired of thinking negative and waiting for the worst to happen i figure why not try thinking only positive this time, cant hurt to try.


----------



## bamagurl

I think I will test on the 29th too! That's 3 days past af!! I think I can...I think I can... Lol


----------



## nevergivingup

O NO MA"AM U CANT!!!! U ARE DEF TESTING ON THE DAY OF AF OR 1 DAY AFTER IF SHE IS LATE!!. 3 days is tooo long to wait to test!! You will def lose your mind!! Im just waitn until then bc that's when AF showed up last month. And im not going a day later. No ma'am u will def be the first BFP here!!!!!!!!!! Please dont wait on me, we need someone to be the BFP, it's only Me, U and Shyiah that's suppose to hit it in June. So it seems you might be first. BAMAGURL def have it!!!!!!! Fingers and toes willl def be crossed for u tonite while BD and while i sleep!!! Heeeheee. I dont even think i will wait until the 29th.....esp when u get on here and scream ab your BFP!! :wohoo:


----------



## bamagurl

Oh my pressure is on then!!! Lol okay well I will be testing bright & early on the 26th!!! Can't wait too see those 2 lines & get the :bfp: ball rolling for the rest of you girls!!! I think hubby will be sad when I get my bfp because he knows I am taking all I can get now for his lil spermy friends hahaha


----------



## nevergivingup

HAHAHAHA, now that is sooo funny. I feel the same exact way!!! I think my Dh have an idea what im trying to do, and he knows once i get the BFP, :sex: is out for a month or 2 with me! I dont want anything irritating my cervix, sex while prego makes me paranoid now since the first time we were prego, we BD and that same night i begin bleeding and m/c. 

I think my DH would be kindve happy to see a BFN, bc that means we will have to BD crazy again and i dont think i have it in me another month:nope: I def dont want you to feel pressured at all ma'am, i just want all of us to have a positive attitude about it, bc normally right now we're usually worrying ourselves crazy(for example, I STILL HAVENT BD bc MY DH IS STILL ON HIS PLAYSTATION) We def have July ma'am, we still have time but our availability just happen to be open for a BFP this month so why not shoot for it!!!

SO when u test, i will be right behind You ma'am, no pressure at all, i might test with you!!!


----------



## Storked

Yikes I hate it when it is drippy sweaty secz!
Hehe BIG DADDY! I like it when ya call me big poppa hehe


----------



## Storked

Baby :dust: ladies!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahahhaha Storked you are sooo funny!! 'BIG POPPA huh"!!LOL,

WEll ladies i just finished BD and with using Pre-Seed for the first time and i have to say it's quite an experience nothing to yelp over but it def helps with extra mositure an i didnt go for 4g i used 3g and i believe that was a bit much. Anywhoo just for my reference, i BD everyother day so far including back to back days but i do believe "O" hasnt hit until 2-3 days ago, CD17 maybe. i think my symptons came first then was followed by ewcm bc yesterday and today i had stringy cm so hopefully my bases are covered and o yea my hips are high in the air this time. O well ladies i will b taking a break from BD tommorrow or should i say today, i shall resume on Sunday or Mon. i guess. O well later ladies!


----------



## Storked

Yay! I BD tonight just cause hehe
I was looking at pre-seed! You likey? I may have to purchase next cycle


----------



## lpjkp

I love pre-seed :) It's my second month of using it! I only use 1 1/2 though, and that's plenty for me...my DH doesn't know I'm using it, but I guess it must be good because I'm getting no complaints from him in "that department"!

Lots more cm yesterday and today, maybe ovulation is deciding to pay me a visit soon...about time too!! I'm definitely thinking the vitamin B and vitex has increased my cycle length, which would make sense that I'm ovulating later! I've been all crampy since yesterday, so something's definitely beginning to happen down there! 

All this guesswork (And extra BD 'cos we don't know at what point in my cycle I am),is tiring us out! :) 

I'm CD18 now...I'd originally planned on testing at the end of the month (Around the 28th), but not so sure now I don't know where I am...It's either going to be a late June BFP/early July BFP :) x


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies, it's a NEW DAY, we have exactly 2wks left in June to get our BFP's, which we will def get. And our Soon July BFP's have 4wks and 3 days and we know they will def get it.Hands down. Here's our lovely group, although some have gone MIA:
__________________________________________
SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day/testing on June 29th 

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ testing on June 26th

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/ "O" is around the corner, BD plenty

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc..now begin/ MIA

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/Definite BFP..positive thoughts/testing June 28th

redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!...positive thoughts!!


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase:happydance:

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP
__________________________________________________________

Ladies the days are def flying by, and we def have our Soon June BFP's and Definite Soon July BFP's. How is everyone doing and we need some updates, any symptons of any kind, any news or suggestions or recommendations or do anyone just need to talk to or rant. We are def here to listen. I know we have more Soon June/July BFP's out there, come jump on in, we need some more positive thoughts:happydance: and thanks to our thread members who are staying consistent with this thread, you all are absolutely awesome!!POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES!!!! LETSSSS GOOOOO!!!!


The pre-seed, i do like alot more than the K&Y jelly.The DH like it also.lpjkp yayyyy for testing,and Def yayy for "O".Paying attention to my body is really something serious bc my cm was stringy last night too so we BD at 1:00am..ughhh it is very tiring!! We are def in the same boat with we just quite dont know where we at. It's very confusing this way ma'am, i believe the relax approach was suppose to consist of not really caring just letting it happen on it's on without noticing "O" day but yea like that's easy. hahaa.


----------



## bamagurl

Yay!!! Can't wait for the all the bfp to roll in!!! So excited!!! No symptoms really as of so far, that I am noticing any way! Although if I did they would probably be all in my head hehe! 

Still sticking with our plan of bd'ing at least every other night just in case! Hope everyone is doing well! Getting ready for Father's day tomorrow!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurll I know right, im excited, i know our Soon June ladies, def have it!!! I did my "O" chart and it actually says i test in 11 days which is on the 27th, yea im all over the place with the dates and numbers:haha: It's def not in your head ma'am, if you have them, you have them! Im having a bit of gas but i dont know if it's from that cabbage i ate last night.TMI i know, but it is one of the symptons..i guess.

Bamagurl heehee, you're def with me about the BD everyother day. Since Dh and i Bd this morning at 1am we will not be BD today, IM TIRED, but THANK GOODNESS for the preseed, bc without it we would be starting a FIRE:haha:

Fingers crossed for you ma'am and all our Other Ladies!!!!!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey hey @nevergivingup

Can you list me as testing on 21/6 please


----------



## nevergivingup

Hiiiii Redmonkeysock!! I sure Can!!!! O my you're going to be the FIRST Soon June BFP, then Bamgurl and then Me and then lpjkp, if we dont cheat and test early!!! Remember No Pressure...But ladies, i think we got this Month!!!!! AND Our Soon July BFP's DEF Got it Next Month!!!! Any others want to be added to the Soon June/July BFP's List/Testing Dates:happydance:

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day/TESTING on June 27th 

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ TESTING on June 26th

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/ "O" is around the corner, BD plenty

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc..now begin/ MIA

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/Definite BFP..positive thoughts/TESTING June 28th

redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!/ TESTING June 21st


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP


----------



## Storked

I'm feeling positive for everyone! :dust:


----------



## bamagurl

Yay can't wait to test!!! Ladies today my face is broken out, I have had some nasty gas (ew tmi I know!), & now I am having some light cramping....

Anyone else have any symptoms?


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Yay can't wait to test!!! Ladies today my face is broken out, I have had some nasty gas (ew tmi I know!), & now I am having some light cramping....
> 
> Anyone else have any symptoms?

No such thing as TMI when TTC :hugs:


----------



## Shyiah

Hello ladies, well I am still getting negative opk test however today when I was at work I was having ewcm to the point were I thought I was having a heavy AF. What do you all think? Am I ovulating or soon or maybe not at all? I'm so confused as to what that means. But I'm glad that me and the DH :sex: today just in case it is the big "O". :dust: to everyone


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Yay can't wait to test!!! Ladies today my face is broken out, I have had some nasty gas (ew tmi I know!), & now I am having some light cramping....
> 
> Anyone else have any symptoms?
> 
> No such thing as TMI when TTC :hugs:Click to expand...

That is good to know!!! :D


----------



## BayBeeEm

No real updates for me yet. Just keeping up with all of you. I can hardly wait for the BFP that are coming through. Um so, this whole EWCM business ... I'm not on top of the differences of my CM during my cycles. :shrug: Anyone have an easy reads?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies, bamagurl, im sooo excited for U ma'am, your symptons are def progressing. For me i am still a bit gassy and now i feel bloated,ugh!! O the up and up, we're a day closer to testing...but its def not helping that prego women are all around me!!

BayBeeEm, my ewcm i thought this time was light but couple hours later it begin to flow unto my undies so i had a good bit if i may say so myself.I also checked myself to see if it was ew and stringy and as i did the finger test, it certainly was, but i had trouble pinpointing it bc i had it two days in a row so i just BD those two days but i would have to say "O" was very readable this time just finding out what day without any tools was the hard part. I checked myself today and i have no ewcm so i figure im def Over with "O", at least i hope so neway.

Hi Shyiah, i would def say your're "O" if you havent yet. I would not totally rely on those opks although they are a big stress reducer but i always gotten negatives b4 my 2nd BFP. So yes ma'am i agree with u if u dont want to take any risk, just BD ma'am and you can actually BD every 3 days sperm can live up to 6 so you'll be ok. But whenever i see ewcm i BD just in case.

POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES AND BABY DREAMS!!!!


----------



## Shyiah

Soo I bd today just in case I didn't "o" before. I noticed last night and today that i have been having a stringy blood type stuff not like af. I hope it is happy spotting and not the :witch: on another note my best friend had a beautiful baby boy the other day and now I'm supper excited and can't wait to have my rainbow baby.. Happy sunday ladies and as always :dust:


----------



## lisalee1

Hi ladies! I'd like to join. I just had a natural MC at the end of May and decided to TTC right away! Currently a 7-8 dpo. No symptoms but I'm trying not to monitor everything. The only thing I noticed is that my breasts aren't sore the way they usually are after ovulation. 
Wishing you all luck! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

HII LADIES!!! How was everyone Father's Day? Mine was pretty ok, I finally came to realization that my MIL(mother in law) is a WITCH!!! My husband admit she has the devil in her, hahaha!I was sooo happy he finally agreed with me! 

Shyiah I def hope thats IB!!! O MY IT SOUNDS VERY PROMISING GURLIE!!!! Now i need to run and check myself, bc i need more pre-prego symptons, ive just been tired and i've been crying that for a week now......POSITIVE THOUGHTS RIGHT!!!!Shyiah im putting you down for Testing on June 27th since your ticker says you have 10 more days to go until testing if that's ok with you ma'am. Yayyy for your BFF and her little bundle of joy, we will def be there soon ma'am!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!!

WELCOME LISALEE1!!!! DEFINITELY COME ON IN!!!!! Sorry about your m/c ma'am, i def know what you went thru:cry: But YAYYY for TTC right away, i say totally GO FOR IT, since you're ready!! So ur 7-8 DPO so you will be testing on June 24?So you will be with the Soon JUNE BFP's...YAYYYY we have another POSITIVE SOON TO BE MOMMY in our Group!!!! i will put you on the list with the Soon June BFP's. Hopefully you wil get your symptons soon, bc we reaaallly want them...ughhh!! With my first prego, i didnt have any symptons until i was 6wks prego or at least i wasnt paying any attention to them. Here's or LOVELY LADIES:


----------



## nevergivingup

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day/TESTING on June 27th 

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ TESTING on June 26th

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/Symptons are promising/ TESTING JUNE 27th!!!!

redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!/ TESTING June 21st

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/Definite BFP..positive thoughts/TESTING June 28th

Lisalee1:Soon June BFP/MC now TTC:happydance:/TESTING June 24th

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc/ M.I.A:shrug:


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP 


YAYYY for our SOON JUNE BFP's, we finally have Testing Dates for all of them. And lets WELCOME OUR NEWEST SOON JUNE BFP...LISALEE1!!! POSITIVE THINKING LADIES TO OUR JUNE/JULY BFP'S!! PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED!!!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, sorry for your loss :hugs:
Father's Day was uneventful on my end. Hubby was kind of sad. I texted my dad lol.
CD 8 and lots of ze secz! WOOT.
Pretty mad at hubby. He threw my kitten outside and when I ran out after him and brought him in he was foaming blood. If he dies... :cry:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

No updates here. Still waiting for AF, could still be another 10-12 days at best. Just keeping busy, not worrying about it and cheering you girls on in the meantime. :thumbup:


----------



## lpjkp

Cd21 for me :) woo hoo, it's my 22nd birthday today! Too bad I had to celebrate it by going for my progesterone blood test! won't get my results for a week though!

Nothing to report for me apart from achy breasts today (first day they're sore this cycle)

I'm still a little confused whether I'm pre or post ovulation though...I started temping cd15 and my temps were higher than they were pre ovulation last cycle ( last cycle was 36.2 pre and 36.5-36.8 post)... It's been around 36.5 amd today jumped to nearly 36.8... I'd just think I'd ovulated late if it wasn't for the fact that my cervix isn't high or soft anymore (was around cd15) and my cm is creamy... I guess I'll find out in a week, by what do other people think? I've also had no spotting this cycle at all,which is amazing fr me! X


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey ladies! 

Yesterday was 10dpo and had some brown discharge.....implantation bleeding?! I read online that it takes 2-4 days after implantation bleeding to get a BFP so that would fall right on cue with AF being due on thursday.

I think I'm clutching at straws but hey, if I don't have hope then what do I have!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Good luck RedMonkeySock! Do you normally spot before AF? If not, then the brown spotting sounds pretty positive. :thumbup:


----------



## redmonkeysock

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Good luck RedMonkeySock! Do you normally spot before AF? If not, then the brown spotting sounds pretty positive. :thumbup:

Hiya thanks for the reply. Have never had spotting before AF. I'm not feeling massively optimistic though- I'm just not that lucky to conceive so quickly :-(


----------



## nevergivingup

GM Ladies!!! I hope everyone is doing well! 

Storked: Im sorry about your cat:cry: and i hope he will be ok. I am a animal fanatic so i def know how u feel, but remember you need that DH for your Soon July BFP.:hissy:I know it sucks sometimes trying to be mad but cant be bc that's the only way to get our rainbow baby. So my Fingers are crossed for your cat but Great Job on BD!!! Do u know when you will "O"?

Luxlibon33:U are doing soo great waiting for AF, honestly it drove me crazy to wait for her. So i excercised the whole time. But dont worry we are totally here for you to help you pass the days, are you still bleeding from the m/c? and how is the healthy plan going so far?

lpjkp:HAPPY 22nd BIRTHDAY MA'AM:cake: THIS IS TOTALLY YOUR DAY....along with a couple million other people but it's till your day!!And it's great you went for progesterone test, you're def ahead of the game.Cant wait to hear ab the results.Sore breast are def a good sign,POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!! I only had that once with my 2pregnancies.So Fingers crossed for u ma'am!! But the CP sounds as if "O" isnt happening right now so maybe YOU BD at the right times and ur def in TWW!! Finding "O" by using body signs drove me crazy this time too but since you used a thermometer i googled this site for u if it can help:

https://www.peek-a-boo-pregnancy.com/natural-fertility-signs.html

redmonkeysock: you are almost there to testing....UR SOOO LUCKY!!!! I soo have my fingers crossed for u ma'am!!! You're sooo going to get ur BFP bc u def have to pave the road for the rest of us who's coming, and yes, DEF HOPE AND POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!

me: No symtpons so far except clear skin, that's usually promising for me being that i've had bad acne since i was a teen. Every pregnancy my skin gotten clear, so POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!! Other than that i have no prego symptons other than gas and im starting to think that's coming from the constant fruit i eat. 

So ladies i have a question that's seems a bit confusing now. ?IS IMPLANTATION BLEEDING GOOD OR BAD?


----------



## Shyiah

lpjkp said:


> Cd21 for me :) woo hoo, it's my 22nd birthday today! Too bad I had to celebrate it by going for my progesterone blood test! won't get my results for a week though!
> 
> Nothing to report for me apart from achy breasts today (first day they're sore this cycle)
> 
> I'm still a little confused whether I'm pre or post ovulation though...I started temping cd15 and my temps were higher than they were pre ovulation last cycle ( last cycle was 36.2 pre and 36.5-36.8 post)... It's been around 36.5 amd today jumped to nearly 36.8... I'd just think I'd ovulated late if it wasn't for the fact that my cervix isn't high or soft anymore (was around cd15) and my cm is creamy... I guess I'll find out in a week, by what do other people think? I've also had no spotting this cycle at all,which is amazing fr me! X

 Happy Birthday


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Happy Birthday lpjkp!

RedMonkeySock - Well, you don't have too long to wait to find out either way. Think positive!

Nevergivingup - Thanks! My healthy eating plan (well it's my usual diet, I like to eat well generally) is going just fine. I'm taking my supplements and feeling great. I have pretty much stopped spotting now so it's just waiting for AF now. I'm trying not to give it too much headspace but i guess I will be glad to see her. Goodness, I hope I can maintain this state of mind in the coming months!

Any news anyone?


----------



## bamagurl

Ladies I hope everyone is doing well!

Well not sure how many symptoms I have having or if they are in my head! Positive thoughts but trying to stay realistic also. I have had some gas, some light cramping the other day, my face is breaking out, I have been crying over silly things, and I have this constant feeling almost like af has started, like a wet feeling down there :blush: but nothing is there....Not sure what all that is about! Although last time I had a few of these symptoms too and af came a few weeks later so... I am just going to count myself out so I don't drive myself crazy :wacko:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Implantation bleeding. Well, it is what it is. Bleeding when the embryo implants. Not all women get it, in fact it is not hugely common (maybe 1/3 of women). Nothing to worry about if you do or do not get it.


----------



## Shyiah

Omg,, I m really starting too loose hope I think that I may be spotting, aunt flo is due in nine days and his isn't a good sign,, ugh I need some encouragement cause now I'm feeling down about the whole thing. :(


----------



## Storked

AF...STAY AWAY! :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Shyiah said:


> Omg,, I m really starting too loose hope I think that I may be spotting, aunt flo is due in nine days and his isn't a good sign,, ugh I need some encouragement cause now I'm feeling down about the whole thing. :(

Shyiah, dont stress yourself out ma'am, U totally have to stay positive bc u really dont know what's going on with your body right now. It's soo easy to think the worse and it can totally be the opposite. Ma'am it sounds like IB, the little bean is trying to find him a resting place to live for 9 months so dont try to kick him/her out already!! You're ok ma'am, i am totally praying for U!! Bc i know everything wil be ok:happydance: Keep us posted


----------



## lisalee1

Ok ladies. I totally cheated and took an IC test this morning (about 9-10 dpo). It came up with a faint positive. 

I am not reading too much into it yet b/c it might be residual from the MC. Although I took a test at the Dr.'s office and they said it was negative, I didn't see the test for myself nor did I take another test at home since then. 

I will test again on June 24 if AF hasn't come yet to see if the line is darker or the same. 

@Shyiah- it might be implantation? Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Wow, looks like we could have our first BFP already! Looking forward to knowing for sure, but a line is a line is a line Lisalee.:thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

GM morning Ladies!!! How is everyone doing so far. I see someone cheated and TESTED and we have our FIRST BFP!!!!!! CONGRATS LISALEE!!!!!!!! There's no need to be too humble about it, if you saw a Line, you saw a line and a line means you're PREGO!! If you went to the doctor and they said that the test was Negative then all your pass hcg has left your body and this is a NEW PRGNCY!!!!! POSITIVE THOUGTH MA'AM, it will DEF get dark, only thing you have to worry about is NOT going POAS CRAZY now waiting for it to go dark and it will!!!! I am SOOOOO happy for U Ma'am!!!!! Now I WANT TO TEST!!!

CONGRATS LISALEE1 FOR BEING OUR FIRST DEFINITE BFP
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## bamagurl

Yay congrats!!! Can you post a pic of the test?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, just wanted to UPdate everyone, WE FINALLY GOT OUR FIRST Soon DEFINITE faint BFP....LISALEE1!!!!! CONGRATS MA'AM :wohoo: Do you mind posting a pic of it if you dont mind

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day/TESTING on June 27th 

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ TESTING on June 26th

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/Symptons are promising/ TESTING JUNE 27th!!!!

redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!/ TESTING June 21st

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/Definite BFP..positive thoughts/TESTING June 28th

Lisalee1:Soon June BFP/MC now TTC/TESTED early and got a FAINT BFP :wohoo: TESTING again on June 24th for confirmation

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc/ M.I.A


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP 


Shyiah how are things going so far, how are u doing ma'am?


----------



## bamagurl

So exciting!! Just shows the rest of us aren't far behind on our bfp!!! Makes me want to test though lol


----------



## nevergivingup

I AGREE TOTALLY WITH YOU BAMAGURL, I really want to Test TOOO, but i have a while to go unil testing, at least you're def closer than me!!! Are u thinking ab testing early too or are you holding out?


----------



## bamagurl

I know I should probably hold out as would hate to get a negative because it's too early. But would do love to poas!!! Lol :winkwink:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Wooooooohooooo to the first BFP! Sending lots of sticky bean thoughts your way!! X


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl, i agree!! I feel the same as You, i really want to test but i know i will be getting a negative bc it's too early so i will just have to wait. Eversince i've decided i was going to BD everyother day or everyday, and certain that my "O" has already occurred i feel as though i dont have to BD as much but o my, my Dh is trying to BD like he is 18, he wont let me miss a day or two of BD!! So he actually keep me busy Bd sooo i really need these days to hurry so i can test!!! We BD yesterday so hopefully today he want to skip!!! 

I JUST WANT TO HOLD MY RAINBOW BABY SOOO BAD:thumbup:!!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES!!!!


----------



## Storked

:yipee: A BFP!!! Can't wait to see more pour in! Congrats to Lisa!

Exercise patience on the pee-addiction guys. Always worth it hehe. Maybe dip strips of paper in a cup to satisfy the urge (giggle)

I have OPKs to get me through but they really arent satisfying. Mainly because they are nowhere close to positive yet :blush:


----------



## nevergivingup

Heehee, :haha: Thanks Storked!!!! I def have to excercise it, but mine is more on getting very tired of BD!! I def know next month we are def using opks and temping. But i know since you are a newlywed, early BD is not a problem of yours:happydance:


----------



## bamagurl

Haha I think my hubby will be glad once we get our :bfp: so we can stop bd'ing haha!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahaha BamaGurl!! Mine is enjoying it!.......I think he's secretly trying himself:haha:


----------



## bamagurl

I will be just as excited I think! It is hard to keep that up! Although I guess when the end result is a baby, it is all worth it :D


----------



## Storked

I'm getting a little sexed out, no lie :D
My hubby misses the days when he instigated things instead of me hehe!
Hope you all get a BFP soon so that the insanity can...ah hell, who am I kidding? It'll be a new crazy for all of us once we get those pink lines :)


----------



## bamagurl

How are all you ladies doing?!?! Anyone having any new symptoms?

Today I have had a constant headache, almost cold like symptoms out of no where, and so so tired...thinking of taking a nap now! Hope those are all real symptoms and not just a cold on top of being tired from exercising earlier this morning! Fx for all you still waiting on testing (including myself :D )


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked...sex'd out!!! I totally believe it bc im technically still known of as a newlywed just not as NEW as you, lol! And yes once we all get the BFP's it will def be a new plate of nervousness and paranoid that we have to digest...but yet we still want that, right!Lol

Bama_gurl, you're soo not alone, i've been having nasal congestion and tiredness ever since "O" but no cold. so i really dont know what's up with that.

But i do have a QUESTION for the ladies: With my first 2 prgncys i've been having "Personal symptons" symptons that are not popular to have but my own personal ones that happen every prgncy. So i always had bad skin/acne everywhere since i was 13. But with my 2 prgncys my acne totally went away and cleared up spots and all and i had a glow about my skin. Also i my lips always go dark around the edges and i begin biting into them really hard and it never hurts. Now all i need is one of my family members to confirm that they had a dream about fishes. I know it seems kindve crazy but do any ladies ever have their own personal symptons? And a family member screaming fish.


----------



## bamagurl

Oh goodness! No fish dreams on this end haha. I have had dreams that I can remember although I normally have those so not sure... Gah I want to test haha


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked...sex'd out!!! I totally believe it bc im technically still known of as a newlywed just not as NEW as you, lol! And yes once we all get the BFP's it will def be a new plate of nervousness and paranoid that we have to digest...but yet we still want that, right!Lol
> 
> Bama_gurl, you're soo not alone, i've been having nasal congestion and tiredness ever since "O" but no cold. so i really dont know what's up with that.
> 
> But i do have a QUESTION for the ladies: With my first 2 prgncys i've been having "Personal symptons" symptons that are not popular to have but my own personal ones that happen every prgncy. So i always had bad skin/acne everywhere since i was 13. But with my 2 prgncys my acne totally went away and cleared up spots and all and i had a glow about my skin. Also i my lips always go dark around the edges and i begin biting into them really hard and it never hurts. Now all i need is one of my family members to confirm that they had a dream about fishes. I know it seems kindve crazy but do any ladies ever have their own personal symptons? And a family member screaming fish.

I want that BFP and new level of insanity for all of us :haha:
When I was pregnant I had bad skin (normally it is perfect), serious gas, and pretty much puked everything unless it was a craving lol. But I didn't even get any symptoms until week 7? I had begun to think I'd get off scot-free but no such luck :D
Ah and I am normally tired and can sleep over 12 hours but when I was pregnant I had insomnia :shock:


----------



## Shyiah

lisalee1 said:


> Ok ladies. I totally cheated and took an IC test this morning (about 9-10 dpo). It came up with a faint positive.
> 
> I am not reading too much into it yet b/c it might be residual from the MC. Although I took a test at the Dr.'s office and they said it was negative, I didn't see the test for myself nor did I take another test at home since then.
> 
> I will test again on June 24 if AF hasn't come yet to see if the line is darker or the same.
> 
> @Shyiah- it might be implantation? Hang in there! :hugs:

Thank you so much.. And it sounds like that might be your rainbow baby you were hoping for.. Keep us updated :dust:


----------



## Shyiah

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to UPdate everyone, WE FINALLY GOT OUR FIRST Soon DEFINITE faint BFP....LISALEE1!!!!! CONGRATS MA'AM :wohoo: Do you mind posting a pic of it if you dont mind
> 
> SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/ BD everyother day/TESTING on June 27th
> 
> Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ TESTING on June 26th
> 
> Shyiah: Soon June BFP/Symptons are promising/ TESTING JUNE 27th!!!!
> 
> redmonkeysock: Soon June BFP/ Definite BFP!!!/ TESTING June 21st
> 
> lpjkp: Soon June BFP/Definite BFP..positive thoughts/TESTING June 28th
> 
> Lisalee1:Soon June BFP/MC now TTC/TESTED early and got a FAINT BFP :wohoo: TESTING again on June 24th for confirmation
> 
> Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/Just got BFN after mc/ M.I.A
> 
> 
> SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating
> 
> Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase
> 
> BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle
> 
> Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP
> 
> 
> Shyiah how are things going so far, how are u doing ma'am?


I am definitely better there hasn't been a spot of blood insight today so i have calmed down a lot. Thank you to all of you ladies for the support. :hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

bamagurl said:


> Yay congrats!!! Can you post a pic of the test?

I threw it out b/c I didn't want to get too hopeful. It's in my trash and don't want to dig it back out! :)


----------



## lisalee1

Thank you ladies for the support. It was so funny reading some of the comments.

Nevergivingup & Storked- tell your men to give you a break! :)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Storked

I'll tell mine to give me a break during the TWW ;)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Congratulations lisalee!

My last pregnancy was the FAINTEST line on a test when we found out, just cause I'd tested about 4 days before AF was due. If they've given you a negative at the docs, I think this is a new pregnancy too =D

I must say all your posts have really cheered me up today! I'm a few days off O still I think (i don't test, I just know when I am once it starts), but can't wait for the TWW this month for some reason! I think July is my month!

Loving the positivity in here!

Shyiah - sounds like it could have been IB which is exciting! Almost like early confirmation that something's going on in there =)

Baby dust for everyone!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey ladies, sorry to bring the atmosphere down but I tested this morning at 13dpo with a first response test and got a bfn :-( I'm out this month booo! Just gotta wait for AF to turn up now so I can move on to next month! And the positive thing about potentially conceiving in July is that the due date would be April which is when we lost our baby and a new baby would make that month so much easier!

The symptoms that I'm having must be PMS/PMT symptoms and if the symptoms are anything to go by then I'm about to get my ass kicked by AF big time! I feel awful!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

redmonkeysock said:


> Hey ladies, sorry to bring the atmosphere down but I tested this morning at 13dpo with a first response test and got a bfn :-( I'm out this month booo! Just gotta wait for AF to turn up now so I can move on to next month! And the positive thing about potentially conceiving in July is that the due date would be April which is when we lost our baby and a new baby would make that month so much easier!
> 
> The symptoms that I'm having must be PMS/PMT symptoms and if the symptoms are anything to go by then I'm about to get my ass kicked by AF big time! I feel awful!

I'm sorry redmonkeysock :hugs:
Hope AF is kind to you (or is tricking you big time, test is wrong and she just doesn't turn up!). Sounds like next month would be perfect for you anyway xx


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!! I hope everyone is doing well.

Bamam_gurl, i know right, my mind is beginning to play tricks on me, my lips are not hurting when i bite them now and my boobs have grown(i did not need anymore of thoes actually)

Storked: O my your symptons sounds tragic...Yea i was the same way i didnt get morning sickness until wk 6 and it was horrible, although i never vomitted i was just massively nauseated and everything wanted to come up,really i want that again. 

shyiah: im sooo happy to hear that the bleeding has stopped and everything is ok now, SOOO WE DEF KNOW U DEF HAVE THE SOON JUNE BFP, we just need that test to confirm it for us, but no cheating ma'am:happydance: YAyyyyyy for IB!!!!!

Lisalee1: Hahahha, o my u threw the test away!? Well we cant argue with u on that, i totally know how u feel. So we're waiting for the other test.....which we know it will be positive.

Mummy_2_one: im glad we could cheer you up!! I know with all of us, "soon JUne BFP's" constantly babbling on ab our symptons in the TWW is driving some crazy,sorry ladies, but ya'll know how exciting it is! Im DEF keeping POSITIVE THOUGHTS but the TWW is a bit exciting and depressing at the same time. Mummy_2_One good for you for knowing when u "o" w/o using tools, you def have to teach me exactly what you do, bc it will def save me some $.

redmonkeysock: Im sorry about that stupid BFN!! You def know we was rooting fo you!! And ma'am it's totally ok to Concieve in July! And that will be more of a personal milestone for you so i agree that's a Great time. Dont get discourage at all, u will def get your "SOON JULY BFP" And we will be here rooting for you too so dont go missing, still keep us Updated bc regardless of what the test say, i still have my Fingers Crossed for u ma'am until AF show we're always rooting for u!


----------



## nevergivingup

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day:Light Left Ovary pains/Gas 

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ TESTING on June 26th/Symtpns 2Day?

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day?

redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th :bfn: :cry: / will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP :flower:

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs

Lisalee1:Soon June BFP/MC now TTC/TESTING June 24th/Symptns 2Day?

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/M.I.A


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Sorry Redmonkey. I hope that next month is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

redmonkeysock said:


> Hey ladies, sorry to bring the atmosphere down but I tested this morning at 13dpo with a first response test and got a bfn :-( I'm out this month booo! Just gotta wait for AF to turn up now so I can move on to next month! And the positive thing about potentially conceiving in July is that the due date would be April which is when we lost our baby and a new baby would make that month so much easier!
> 
> The symptoms that I'm having must be PMS/PMT symptoms and if the symptoms are anything to go by then I'm about to get my ass kicked by AF big time! I feel awful!

I am so sorry. Get that April baby! :hugs:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Ahh, so sorry to hear that RedMonkeySock. Hope your period is not too harsh and then get your action plan ready for July. :flower:


----------



## lpjkp

CD22 today :) Have no idea when/if period will arrive and no idea when/if I ovulated this month, but I'm strangely relaxed and not feeling the urge to test anytime soon!

Lots of creamy CM though and my boobs are starting to hurt for the first time properly this cycle...who knows!xx


----------



## nevergivingup

Lpjkp, great job on relaxing ma'am.I need that approach. Ur symptons sounds very PROMISING, POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!!! :wohoo: for Creamy CM and Sore Boobs!!


----------



## Storked

Watery CM here! I had sex after midnight...does that count for today? :-=


----------



## bamagurl

Ugh the desire to test is getting to me!!! haha Hope everyone is doing well!!! Symptoms sound promising!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> Watery CM here! I had sex after midnight...does that count for today? :-=

I had sex at 1am and i counted that as the next day regardless if i went to sleep. So yes i would count 12am as the next day. YAYYYYYY FOR WATERY CM!!!:happydance:you only have 5 days to "O", o my did that come quick, so i know you are def BD now!

BAMAGURL, I LOVE THE POSITIVITY!!!!!!! I see the Anxious Bird is driving you crazy, huh! At least you're 2 more days closer than me. My lips are staying dry and its driving me crazy even when i put lipgloss on.


----------



## bamagurl

I need help ladies! Thinking of testing early & I don't really want to because I am terrified of nothing being there!


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> I need help ladies! Thinking of testing early & I don't really want to because I am terrified of nothing being there!

Don't test early! Don't do it! :flower:


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Watery CM here! I had sex after midnight...does that count for today? :-=
> 
> I had sex at 1am and i counted that as the next day regardless if i went to sleep. So yes i would count 12am as the next day. YAYYYYYY FOR WATERY CM!!!:happydance:you only have 5 days to "O", o my did that come quick, so i know you are def BD now!
> 
> BAMAGURL, I LOVE THE POSITIVITY!!!!!!! I see the Anxious Bird is driving you crazy, huh! At least you're 2 more days closer than me. My lips are staying dry and its driving me crazy even when i put lipgloss on.Click to expand...

:happydance: I am so ready to ovulate and use that TWW for fun stuff...and more obsessing!
Balm feel better than lip gloss? :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

O Bamagurl, you know what my usual cure is to Early Testing............TESTING EARLY!! I know it sounds crazy, but once you test early and get that BFN bc of Early testing, you will not want to test again until the day you suppose to or after AF dont show. At least that works for me. SO i say go for it, i did at 1DPO and got it out my system bc im just that POAS crazy and now im not testing until the day of for fear. But if you cant handle it ma'am, DO NOT TEST, but it is still early, give it at least 3 more days..plzz so your first announcement will be AWESOME!!

GL LADIES!!


----------



## bamagurl

I know I am trying to hold out till at least Saturday!!!! I really need to wait till at least the day of af though! It is just getting harder as the days goes by haha


----------



## lisalee1

Bamagurl, try to hang in there if that's what you want. But I agree with Nevergivingup. Once you get the testing out of your system, you don't think of it constantly. 
I'm sure whenever you test it will be great news! :)


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks Lisa! :) the encouragement sure is helping!! I woke up with a cold this morning :( so I'm feeling a tad blah... Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## nevergivingup

O Bama_gurl, the wait is awful isnt it. You only have 4 days to go!!! Yayy for u!! Some women do get a BFP at 10DPO.....Ma'am, i love your confidence..Yayyy Bama_gurl, Dont worry u def have your BFP either way, just let us know what's going on. You must be having awesome symptns?!!


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> O Bama_gurl, the wait is awful isnt it. You only have 4 days to go!!! Yayy for u!! Some women do get a BFP at 10DPO.....Ma'am, i love your confidence..Yayyy Bama_gurl, Dont worry u def have your BFP either way, just let us know what's going on. You must be having awesome symptns?!!

Well I have been taking naps during the day which I never do, my boobs are tender, I have had some gas :blush:, I have been constipated, & I was having cm but that has really kinda stopped. My dreams are vivid & if I'm not pregnant I need a brain scan because pregnancy brain has been all up in me lately haha plus I have been constantly wanting to eat!

Are any of y'all having symptoms?


----------



## nevergivingup

WOW u are having awesome symptons!!! Def promising!!! symptns today for me have seem like they went away, almost but it's still a bit early. All i been having so far is a nasty taste in my mouth after i eat and brushing my teeth after each time is really making them a bit sensitive. I feel lighter today and my boobs dont feel as full and heavy but Dh and i did go to the beach and swim all day. And last night i had a realistic dream that was a bit frightening and now have me thinking, ugghhh, now that im thinkin, i think i need to test....:haha:Bama_gurl, your testing anxiety is spreading.


----------



## bamagurl

Haha sorry! I'm thinking of getting a test but not reading anything into it just to get it out of my system! I'm not feeling too hot almost nauseous.


----------



## nevergivingup

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: Food isnt as good as use to be :shrug: 

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ TESTING on June 26th/Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day? :shrug:

redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th:bfn::cry:/ will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP:flower: 

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs

Lisalee1:Soon June BFP/MC now TTC/TESTING June 24th/Symptns 2Day?:shrug:

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/M.I.A


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS


----------



## nevergivingup

BAMA_GURL, I SAY GO FOR It!! I would go for mine too but i decided i wasnt going to buy anymore HPT until the day of testing. And i really dont feel like my hotel room looking like a clinic with pee cups everywhere and open hpt on the counter.

How are the other ladies doing? redmonkeysock, did AF came yet?


----------



## bamagurl

I did buy some dollar store tests although I am sure it is still super early to find out right now. I may take one here in a bit just to feed the need haha


----------



## nevergivingup

Go for it ma'am!!! I hope its a 9dpo bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

I will let yall know as soon as I do! I bought 3 so we shall see!!! I am so nervous!


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies! I know it is early, but I must say feeling a bit down... (by the way this test says can detect after missed period :dohh:) Oh well...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## bamagurl

Okay I am crazy! I almost think I see the ever most faint line! Ugh o me


----------



## nevergivingup

BAMA_GURL, i enlarged it and turned my laptop upside down and everything but i couldnt see the + positive line.Its still very early ma'am, you're only 9DPO, give it a couple more days. I used that same one too. Now do you feel better ab testing and got it out your system or now do you have testign fever. seeing yours im def not going to test being that im only 7DPO...so i think i will stay away from the STICK.... :argh: 

ps, you may have "O" later than you think


----------



## bamagurl

Please disregard the fingernail polish or lack there of haha! I tried getting a better pic of it! I swear I see something, maybe I am just going crazy though :shrug:

I will certainly try again closer to af's due date
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4717.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR FIRST :bfp: BAMA_GURL!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: Food isnt as good as use to be :shrug:

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ TESTED 2DAY :bfp: /Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day? :shrug:

redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th :bfn: :cry: / will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP :flower:

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs :winkwink:

Lisalee1:Soon June BFP/MC now TTC/TESTING June 24th/Symptns 2Day? :shrug:

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/M.I.A :shrug:


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS


----------



## nevergivingup

BAMA_GURL......WE accept your apology for those fingernails:haha: but that is def not what we're looking at and dont feel bad, my toenail polish is halfway there too. SOOOOO FINALLY YESSSSSS I SEE THE POSITIVE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: it's very faint but IT'S THERE!!!!!!! CONGRATS MA'AM!!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I am thinking I may hold it and test again and see if it is there again! I am going to get frer tomorrow! Not getting overly excited just yet....


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Not sure if it's line-eye but yes, I can also very, very faintly see something. Wait another couple of days (or okay, tomorrow if you can't wait!) and test again. :flower: I hope this turns into something for you!

LisaLee - Did you test again? Any news? 

Well, we seem to be going great guns. Hooray, long may it continue. :happydance:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I will probably take another test like this tomorrow morning then get frer for Saturday morning!!! 

How is everyone else doing?!?


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Nothing to report with me. AF should *hopefully* arrive towards the end of next week. Just getting on with things until then. :coffee:


----------



## Shyiah

bamagurl said:


> Please disregard the fingernail polish or lack there of haha! I tried getting a better pic of it! I swear I see something, maybe I am just going crazy though :shrug:
> 
> I will certainly try again closer to af's due date

I think I see something there too congrats on you :bfp:


----------



## Shyiah

Well hello ladies.. Today is a new day I haven't been having any new symptoms lately,, I decided to relax and stop doing opks every second and definitely not test. I'm pretty breezy now I must say. On another note I'm happy to see some hopefull :bfp: congrats bamagirl and for all of those including myself waiting to test :dust:


----------



## lisalee1

OK Ladies! I tested again today and got another BFP!!!!!! Definite line and darker than the 1st. Afternoon pee. I still can't believe it! 

The only symptoms I have are slightly sore breasts, light cramping, constipation (TMI), and increased CM. 

Congrats Bamagurl! Test on Saturday and hopefully, the line will be darker. 

Can someone tell me how to get those little cute signatures on the bottom of my messages so I can show how many weeks I am?


----------



## Shyiah

lisalee1 said:


> OK Ladies! I tested again today and got another BFP!!!!!! Definite line and darker than the 1st. Afternoon pee. I still can't believe it!
> 
> The only symptoms I have are slightly sore breasts, light cramping, constipation (TMI), and increased CM.
> 
> Congrats Bamagurl! Test on Saturday and hopefully, the line will be darker.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get those little cute signatures on the bottom of my messages so I can show how many weeks I am?

Congrats lisalee :happydance: take a picture of the test and show it off, click on one of the tickers and it should redirect You to the web site. And again cngrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Storked

Congrats to our BFPs!


----------



## nevergivingup

O my, sorry ladies if i was MIA for a while, my DH and I had hit the beach yesterday. O MY LISALEE!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I knew you HAD IT, i dont know why u felt like the first one didnt COUnt!!!!! YOU WERE OUR FIRST BFP!!!! omg omg. Im def soooo happy foy U!!!! I cant wait to get mine!!!! The ticker? When you see someones ticker on here that's announcing their pregnancy and how many wks they are just click on it and it will take you to the ticker creater home page and when yo u get there their left sidebar usually indicates tickers but if not just look around on the page and you'll see "Tickers" click on it and it will give you a list of optional tickers to choose from, once you find and create the ticker you want, choose, "get code fo ticker" it will give you some options from, html, BBmcode, etc, just go with BBmcode, highlight it and copy it and then click back on Baby and bump page and go to CP user and click on edit signature and paste what you copied from the ticker page into your signature.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

So pleased for you Lisalee! :happydance: You must be over the moon. Try and relax, take good care of yourself.

Any tips for anything you did differently this month?


----------



## lpjkp

Congrats to those BFPs and for those BFPs that we know are coming!!! This is soo exciting news!!

CD24 today, still lots of creamy CM...and a temperature jump :) Trying not to get my hopes up but my temperatures have never been this high...it went from 36.12 at the start of the cycle to 36.48 around CD15 and has gone to over 37 degrees today!

Also caved in and did an internet cheapie today, but nothing yet...thought I could see the faintest shadow of a line but even I had to squint and shine a light on it...got family coming up tonight for the weekend though so that will keep my temptation to test at bay.

Also no spotting at all this cycle since my AF, which is extremely unusual (And nice) for me.

I can't wait to see what the next couple of days bring but, hey, no AF/spotting can only be a good thing! Won't get my hopes up, but fingers crossed for myself and all you guys too!xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Congratulations lisalee and bamagirl!!! :happydance:
SUCH EXCITING NEWS! I definitely saw the line in your second pic bamagirl (and the nails are 100% forgiven, haha!).

lpjkp - Your turn next... :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

SOON JUNE BFP'S LADIES:

CONGRATS TO OUR TWO :bfp: LOVELY LADIES Lisalee and BamaGurl :wohoo: :wohoo:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: L/R ovary pains, increased appetite 

Bamagurl: Soon June BFP/ TESTED faint :bfp:/Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day? 

redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th :bfn::thumbup:/ will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP:flower: 

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs

Lisalee1:Soon June BFP/MC now TTC/TESTED :bfp:/Symptns 2Day?

Talliebeau: Soon June BFP/M.I.A


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ mmc 2wks ago, "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ BD just becuase

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ Mc last wknd, no waiting for AF/ Definite BFP

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS


----------



## Bump2Baby

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all luck and offer congrat sot those with BFP's


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked - just looked at your ticker and we are around the same stage of our cycle.

:dust: for you, cycle buddy!


----------



## lisalee1

Thank you ladies again. I am over the moon! :happydance: Didn't know it would happen so soon after MC!

I didn't do anything different this month. My body seemed to return to normal very quickly after the MC and I think I ovulated just a a day or 2 or 3 later than usual. 

LPK- Those are DEFINITELY promising signs. I have a friend who is pregnant and she said a dead give away for her was that she didn't spot like she normally does during the TWW. :thumbup:

Nevergivingup (and I think Bamagurl?)- Thanks for the instructions on updating the ticker. I will definitely try that today.


----------



## lisalee1

Testing signature.
This is a lucky thread. We will have many more BFPs!!!!!


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Storked - just looked at your ticker and we are around the same stage of our cycle.
> 
> :dust: for you, cycle buddy!

Heck YES! :happydance:
:dust: for you!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok So Lisalee and BamaGurl, since ya'll are our two first BFP's, it's only right to tell the rest of us what ya'll did to get the BFP, so we can maybe twerk ours maybe.

Mummy_2_one, i thought about you while i was repasting our list and i wanted to see how you're doing and hows everything going since it's been 2almost 2wks since your loss. Im hoping you're doing fine and remember we're here for u, bc u know i had 2 losses too.

lpjkp: the high temps sounds Great and PROMISING Ma'am!!!! mmmnn im feeling vibes that you will be next after Shyiah and i if you dont test early. But now since BFP's are rolling in, the anxious bird is pecking at my window too:growlmad: lpjkp i got a feeling you're going to test early......:happydance:

Luxlisbon: Thanks for hanging in here with us and not leaving us, i love your POSITIVITY. How is everything going emtionally since the mc 2wks ago, i have to check on my girls to make sure you dont feel alone emotionally and to know we're here for you.

Shyiah: Great on taking the relax approach ma'am. It can def get exhausting doing testing everyday. Now that our two girls got their bfps im scared i might be the one that wont get mine, but of course life still goes on.And there's still July. Our testing date is the same!

Storked: How are you ma'am, and where are you at in your cycle of "O", are u a zombie yet from BD??:haha:

redmonkeysock: How are things going ma'am? When is your "O" day? Is AF being nice? And whats your plans for TTC in July?

LADIES, I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHOS MAKING THIS THREAD AWESOME, IT WOULD DEF BE DEAD W/O U LADIES. AND CONGRATS TO THE ALL OUR BFPS!! THANKS FOR ALL THE POSITIVITY LADIES!!! WE'LL DEF GET IT!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick question ladies, how do i change the title of this thread so it can update our bfps'?


----------



## Storked

I am in a fertile period! Cervix was high and was getting watery CM yesterday so feeling good about it! Didn't BD on Wednesday because the hubby was sick (wouldn't have stopped me but he was put out at my pushing) but we did it last night and more promised for today so I'll take what I can get :D
How are you doing dear?? Getting impatient to test? :)


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Quick question ladies, how do i change the title of this thread so it can update our bfps'?

Total guess here but maybe try editing the first post? :flower:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks for checking on me!!

I'm doing ok. Was strangely fine with this second loss at first, but it hit me a few days after the fact and I've had a bad week (up until Wednesday when things started looking up again). Now I'm just waiting for 'O' any day now and excited about this month's possibilities :happydance:

This is a great thread!


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Thanks for checking on me!!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Was strangely fine with this second loss at first, but it hit me a few days after the fact and I've had a bad week (up until Wednesday when things started looking up again). Now I'm just waiting for 'O' any day now and excited about this month's possibilities :happydance:
> 
> This is a great thread!

:hugs: glad you are feeling positive!
Sorry about your bad week. It always takes a while to sink in, doesn't it? :cry:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking on me!!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Was strangely fine with this second loss at first, but it hit me a few days after the fact and I've had a bad week (up until Wednesday when things started looking up again). Now I'm just waiting for 'O' any day now and excited about this month's possibilities :happydance:
> 
> This is a great thread!
> 
> :hugs: glad you are feeling positive!
> Sorry about your bad week. It always takes a while to sink in, doesn't it? :cry:Click to expand...

Well that's the strange thing, I was in total denial this time because it was nothing like my first MC. First time it all hit me straight away because it was so full-on (in terms of MC 'symptoms'). I just kept thinking this time that maybe I didn't lose it, so i think that delayed the grieving.

Having been through infertility (before my DD) and now MCs, I think I'd prefer to just struggle to fall pregnant than to lose babies. It's just been the most awful few months ever :cry:


----------



## lisalee1

Storked said:


> I am in a fertile period! Cervix was high and was getting watery CM yesterday so feeling good about it! Didn't BD on Wednesday because the hubby was sick (wouldn't have stopped me but he was put out at my pushing) but we did it last night and more promised for today so I'll take what I can get :D
> How are you doing dear?? Getting impatient to test? :)

Woohoo! Go for it!!! It's so great when your fertile period is on a weekend! Enjoy!:happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked: Hope your Dh feels better! At least you got some BD in!!! And YAyyyy for the fertile moment!!! At least u BD, my DH and I missed Tue/Wed and he bothered me all day Wed. ab BD so when we finally went at it, we went for 1 hour and 10 mins, i was crying inside! And u would think something good came from it, my DH didnt even CLIMAX!!!! SO that 1hr and10min was a BIG WASTE bc he said he gotten tired. I was mad and furious and he's going to ask,"why are you mad, you got yours right?" and im like, "huh, I CANT GET MYSELF PREGNANT!" so i slept on the other side of the bed by myself and he was trying to figure is it that serious. "YES IT"S JUST THAT SERIOUS!!" "NO SPERM,NO CUDDLING!!" Anyhoo yea i want to test but getting scared at the same time:argh:

Mummy_2_One: Thats great that it gotten better for you. I was the same way, when the mc begin happening all over again, i felt the same as you but i was like o well, im use to it but after a week of it settling in, i broke down and cried. But the best feeling is when the bleeding stop and "O" show up, we def got another chance ma'am!!! We'll def get it this time and we def have to remind ourselves that this will be a successful pregnancy,once we get pregnant again! fingers are def crossed for u, bc u def will have a beautiful story to tell:flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy_2_One said:


> Thanks for checking on me!!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Was strangely fine with this second loss at first, but it hit me a few days after the fact and I've had a bad week (up until Wednesday when things started looking up again). Now I'm just waiting for 'O' any day now and excited about this month's possibilities :happydance:
> 
> This is a great thread!

Sorry to hear about your MCs. I had a MMC last month at 6.5 wks (stopped growing at 4 wks). But I love your attitude about looking to this month's possibilities!! That is what helped me move forward. Didn't want to dwell on being sad (although some people need more time and that's OK). 

Have fun BD this weekend! :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

wow lisalee, you've gotten prego right behind your mc! Good for you MA'am!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

I know i forgot one lovely "SOON JUNE/JULY BFP", BaybeeEm, You've been MIA, is everything ok and how are you doing?


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Nevergivingup that sounds frustrating, I bet it was frustrating for your husband too! Wowowowow, one and half hours. Maybe when I was in my early twenties but I can't really imagine going for that long now. :coffee: :haha:

I am feeling really good. I don't feel sad about the MMC, maybe that sounds weird to some of you girls but for me it is simply nature's way. I have every confidence I will fall again in the next few months and this will be the right one. I see no benefit in looking back and feeling sad/blaming myself/wondering why about what has happened (for me, I know everyone deals with things differently).

C'mon then! Who is next? I'm thinking a firm positive for Bamagurl in the next couple of days then Storked and nevergivingup, who both sound like they have BD'd for their countries this month.


----------



## nevergivingup

LuxLisbon, that was the funniest comment today so far!!! Well you are def super woman and Super Positive for having a mentality as such. i agree you will def fall prego again, i believe that for myself as well! That's totally a awesome way of thinkin of it. Well ma'am, i think my Dh was happy we could quit, bc when i said, "FINE THEN", he fell on the bed, got under the covers and begin eating his oreo cakesters eyes dead in the Miami heat and OKC Finals basketball game....now that i thnk ab it, that was probaly the reason!! I do believe Storked and I have BD enough for everyone to fall Prego!! That was really funny Luxlisbon, i will be laughin all day about the country thing:haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR TWO LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee and BamaGurl :wohoo: :wohoo:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: L/R ovary pains, increased appetite :thumbup:

Bamagurl:June BFP/ TESTED faint :bfp: /Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas:happydance:

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day? 

redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th :bfn: :thumbup:/ will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP:flower: 

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs

Lisalee1:June BFP/TESTED :bfp: :happydance:/Symptns 2Day?



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day? /BD just becuase :sex:

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/Test Date?/ Will def hit it next cycle

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day?

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS 
:flower:


----------



## bamagurl

Apparently the test was just a fluke... took another test just like it with first morning urine and took a frer just a second ago and both are bfn! So I guess it was just a shadow or something... oh well maybe july


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl, o nooo! I hope it wasnt. The best thing i think to use is a digital in times like this. Bc my last prgncy i got all neg hpt sticks, then i went and got a digital and the darn thing came up reading, "pregnant". So i went to the docs and did a beta and i was def prego. Try a digital just for reassurance bc u did test early ma'am!


----------



## bamagurl

I am just gonna stick with the bfn and wait for af now. It is okay, it will happen soon enough! I must admit I did get my hopes up a bit & really thought I would see a little something, but oh well. Fingers still crossed for you ladies who are still in the running! I look forward to hearing you all get your bfp!!


----------



## lisalee1

bamagurl said:


> Apparently the test was just a fluke... took another test just like it with first morning urine and took a frer just a second ago and both are bfn! So I guess it was just a shadow or something... oh well maybe july

Oh no! :( Sorry to hear that. We are still rooting for you either whether this month or the next.


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks.... This is what it looks like today :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1265.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## nevergivingup

I still see a very faint line, maybe it's line eye. But ok ma'am, we're def still rooting for you!!! We still have July which is 1wk and 1 day left. POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES!!


----------



## bamagurl

Well I thought for a second I saw something, but wasn't sure. Also alot of times people post tests on here and I can't see it but everyone says bfp so maybe?!?!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR ONE LOVELY :bfp: LADIE Lisalee :wohoo: :wohoo:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: L/R ovary pains, increased appetite :thumbup:

Bamagurl:Soon June BFP/ TESTING 26th/Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas:shrug:

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day? 

redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th :bfn: :thumbup:/ will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP :winkwink:

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs:happydance:

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: /Symptns 2Day?



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day? /BD just because :sex:

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/Test Date?/ M.I.A:shrug:

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day?

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!! I see we're having some dismayed women today. To my "Soon June BFPS" lovely ladies, it's ok if we dont hit it this cycle. We still have July!!! Which is 1wk and 1 day away. We will def be ok ladies if we dont get it in June! Hopefully the "SOON JULY BFP"ladies will share their glory month with us!!!! LADIES LIFT THOSE HEADS AND CHINS UP, WE JUST HAVE TO GO FOR IT IN JULY!!!! .....Which is AGAIN....1wk and 1 day away!!!!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS.....

ps. Dont women like me get aggravating some times. Like really lady, SHUTUP!! Haahaha, just kidding, i really want to spread positivity and give us something to do out loud instead of thinking it to ourselves and telling family members or strangers our symptons while they're giving us the ugly face. like there's actually something really better to do than go over Prego symptns and baby names and dreams and etc with us!

Dont give up ladies...1wk 1 day, we'll be back in the game!!


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> Well I thought for a second I saw something, but wasn't sure. Also alot of times people post tests on here and I can't see it but everyone says bfp so maybe?!?!

I know right, i never thought id be one of those women, but now i see what they mean, i actually see a very faint line there after i turn my laptop sideways, so dont lose hope!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hmm, I can't see anything on that one, Bamagurl. But, don't forget that HCG levels double every 2-3 days so you would be more likely to get a stronger result in a day or two if you are pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## bamagurl

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hmm, I can't see anything on that one, Bamagurl. But, don't forget that HCG levels double every 2-3 days so you would be more likely to get a stronger result in a day or two if you are pregnant. Good luck!

Thanks! I am still thinking positive for myself and everyone else! It is going to be soon for us all I just know it :happydance:


----------



## lpjkp

I agree about the whole digital vs normal pregnancy testing thing... when I got pregnant in April, I could barely see a line at all and had to really work hard to make out a line. 

When I wasn't convinced and went to get a digital clearblue pregnancy test, it came up "pregnant, 1-2" because I just had a really small level of HCG...I'd never have been convinced I was pregnant at all until I saw it in front of me.


----------



## bamagurl

I may go buy a digi just to make sure then....


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Please may I join? - I have read this thread from the beginning and WOW WHAT A POSITIVE UPBEAT THREAD just what I need right now:happydance:

I am hoping for a July baby but as we are not officially allowed to try until at least another week (I had a DNC a week ago) I may be pushing it but hey you never know right?

I started temping again - take a look its in my signature as you can see my temps are all over the place:dohh:

I also have bought some OPK's today (my first day out by myself in over a week was great to get some fresh air) but ssssshhhh don't tell hubby he wants to take a more relaxed approach :winkwink:

Lisalee - Congrats on your :bfp: hun make sure you take it easy:flower:

Bamagurl - I think I can also see something, good luck with the digi, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

I'm sure I will get to know you ladies over time, good luck to us all

:dust::dust::dust: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Please may I join? - I have read this thread from the beginning and WOW WHAT A POSITIVE UPBEAT THREAD just what I need right now:happydance:
> 
> I am hoping for a July baby but as we are not officially allowed to try until at least another week (I had a DNC a week ago) I may be pushing it but hey you never know right?
> 
> I started temping again - take a look its in my signature as you can see my temps are all over the place:dohh:
> 
> I also have bought some OPK's today (my first day out by myself in over a week was great to get some fresh air) but ssssshhhh don't tell hubby he wants to take a more relaxed approach :winkwink:
> 
> Lisalee - Congrats on your :bfp: hun make sure you take it easy:flower:
> 
> Bamagurl - I think I can also see something, good luck with the digi, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure I will get to know you ladies over time, good luck to us all
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

WELCOME!! So sorry for your loss! :hugs: I have heard of many ladies getting pregnant soon after a loss! :happydance: Sending happy thoughts & :dust: your way :D


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking on me!!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Was strangely fine with this second loss at first, but it hit me a few days after the fact and I've had a bad week (up until Wednesday when things started looking up again). Now I'm just waiting for 'O' any day now and excited about this month's possibilities :happydance:
> 
> This is a great thread!
> 
> :hugs: glad you are feeling positive!
> Sorry about your bad week. It always takes a while to sink in, doesn't it? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's the strange thing, I was in total denial this time because it was nothing like my first MC. First time it all hit me straight away because it was so full-on (in terms of MC 'symptoms'). I just kept thinking this time that maybe I didn't lose it, so i think that delayed the grieving.
> 
> Having been through infertility (before my DD) and now MCs, I think I'd prefer to just struggle to fall pregnant than to lose babies. It's just been the most awful few months ever :cry:Click to expand...

I totally understand. Mine was a MMC. Had pregnancy symptoms all the way to 12 weeks. Have never felt more betrayed by my body. I hope your next is a sticky bean dear :baby:
I am sorry :hugs:


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I am in a fertile period! Cervix was high and was getting watery CM yesterday so feeling good about it! Didn't BD on Wednesday because the hubby was sick (wouldn't have stopped me but he was put out at my pushing) but we did it last night and more promised for today so I'll take what I can get :D
> How are you doing dear?? Getting impatient to test? :)
> 
> Woohoo! Go for it!!! It's so great when your fertile period is on a weekend! Enjoy!:happydance:Click to expand...

I hadn't thought of the weekend. You are SO RIGHT! BRILLIANT :happydance:


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked: Hope your Dh feels better! At least you got some BD in!!! And YAyyyy for the fertile moment!!! At least u BD, my DH and I missed Tue/Wed and he bothered me all day Wed. ab BD so when we finally went at it, we went for 1 hour and 10 mins, i was crying inside! And u would think something good came from it, my DH didnt even CLIMAX!!!! SO that 1hr and10min was a BIG WASTE bc he said he gotten tired. I was mad and furious and he's going to ask,"why are you mad, you got yours right?" and im like, "huh, I CANT GET MYSELF PREGNANT!" so i slept on the other side of the bed by myself and he was trying to figure is it that serious. "YES IT"S JUST THAT SERIOUS!!" "NO SPERM,NO CUDDLING!!" Anyhoo yea i want to test but getting scared at the same time:argh:
> 
> Mummy_2_One: Thats great that it gotten better for you. I was the same way, when the mc begin happening all over again, i felt the same as you but i was like o well, im use to it but after a week of it settling in, i broke down and cried. But the best feeling is when the bleeding stop and "O" show up, we def got another chance ma'am!!! We'll def get it this time and we def have to remind ourselves that this will be a successful pregnancy,once we get pregnant again! fingers are def crossed for u, bc u def will have a beautiful story to tell:flower:

If he can't finish faster I'd get outta the bed :twisted: I just hate long sex. It hurts, and not in a good way! Hopefully he learned his lesson :)


----------



## Storked

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Nevergivingup that sounds frustrating, I bet it was frustrating for your husband too! Wowowowow, one and half hours. Maybe when I was in my early twenties but I can't really imagine going for that long now. :coffee: :haha:
> 
> I am feeling really good. I don't feel sad about the MMC, maybe that sounds weird to some of you girls but for me it is simply nature's way. I have every confidence I will fall again in the next few months and this will be the right one. I see no benefit in looking back and feeling sad/blaming myself/wondering why about what has happened (for me, I know everyone deals with things differently).
> 
> C'mon then! Who is next? I'm thinking a firm positive for Bamagurl in the next couple of days then Storked and nevergivingup, who both sound like they have BD'd for their countries this month.

Don't get my hopes up ;)
That totally made me think of "close your eyes and think of England" :baby: :haha:
I love your confidence and how positive you are. You are an example to me :hugs:


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Thanks.... This is what it looks like today :(

I still see something!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies!! I see we're having some dismayed women today. To my "Soon June BFPS" lovely ladies, it's ok if we dont hit it this cycle. We still have July!!! Which is 1wk and 1 day away. We will def be ok ladies if we dont get it in June! Hopefully the "SOON JULY BFP"ladies will share their glory month with us!!!! LADIES LIFT THOSE HEADS AND CHINS UP, WE JUST HAVE TO GO FOR IT IN JULY!!!! .....Which is AGAIN....1wk and 1 day away!!!!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS.....
> 
> ps. Dont women like me get aggravating some times. Like really lady, SHUTUP!! Haahaha, just kidding, i really want to spread positivity and give us something to do out loud instead of thinking it to ourselves and telling family members or strangers our symptons while they're giving us the ugly face. like there's actually something really better to do than go over Prego symptns and baby names and dreams and etc with us!
> 
> Dont give up ladies...1wk 1 day, we'll be back in the game!!

I am that much closer to testing eventually. WOOT! :yipee:


----------



## Storked

lpjkp said:


> I agree about the whole digital vs normal pregnancy testing thing... when I got pregnant in April, I could barely see a line at all and had to really work hard to make out a line.
> 
> When I wasn't convinced and went to get a digital clearblue pregnancy test, it came up "pregnant, 1-2" because I just had a really small level of HCG...I'd never have been convinced I was pregnant at all until I saw it in front of me.

I had faint lines but my hubby only believed my digitals :thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks.... This is what it looks like today :(
> 
> I still see something!!Click to expand...

Thank you! I am going to wait and test in the morning again! It should show up alot better!!! :happydance:

Can't wait till it is your turn to test storked!!!:yipee:


----------



## Storked

My cervix was so high last night that sex was borderline painful :O


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks.... This is what it looks like today :(
> 
> I still see something!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I am going to wait and test in the morning again! It should show up alot better!!! :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait till it is your turn to test storked!!!:yipee:Click to expand...

It's gonna be a long wait! We just don't get early results in my family *shakes head*
Ok, not to sound like a creeper but your fingers were pretty LOL. My thumbs look like toes! I have short, stubby fingers. They are small but still.
But I totally saw a line right away when I clicked on the pic. And sometimes I don't see other people's BFPs either on the testing thread...such an addiction


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks.... This is what it looks like today :(
> 
> I still see something!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I am going to wait and test in the morning again! It should show up alot better!!! :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait till it is your turn to test storked!!!:yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> It's gonna be a long wait! We just don't get early results in my family *shakes head*
> Ok, not to sound like a creeper but your fingers were pretty LOL. My thumbs look like toes! I have short, stubby fingers. They are small but still.
> But I totally saw a line right away when I clicked on the pic. And sometimes I don't see other people's BFPs either on the testing thread...such an addictionClick to expand...

Aww thanks! I was looking at them thinking ugh my fingers I hope I don't look like I have man hands or old ladies hands :dohh: haha Things always look so different in pictures lol! 
Thanks! I am remaining positive and hopeful! Neither do I! The earliest I have gotten a bfp well faint line positive that really had no question it was there was 3 days before af was to arrive


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks.... This is what it looks like today :(
> 
> I still see something!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I am going to wait and test in the morning again! It should show up alot better!!! :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait till it is your turn to test storked!!!:yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> It's gonna be a long wait! We just don't get early results in my family *shakes head*
> Ok, not to sound like a creeper but your fingers were pretty LOL. My thumbs look like toes! I have short, stubby fingers. They are small but still.
> But I totally saw a line right away when I clicked on the pic. And sometimes I don't see other people's BFPs either on the testing thread...such an addictionClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks! I was looking at them thinking ugh my fingers I hope I don't look like I have man hands or old ladies hands :dohh: haha Things always look so different in pictures lol!
> Thanks! I am remaining positive and hopeful! Neither do I! The earliest I have gotten a bfp well faint line positive that really had no question it was there was 3 days before af was to arriveClick to expand...

Hopefully this is it for you :happydance:


----------



## lisalee1

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Please may I join? - I have read this thread from the beginning and WOW WHAT A POSITIVE UPBEAT THREAD just what I need right now:happydance:
> 
> I am hoping for a July baby but as we are not officially allowed to try until at least another week (I had a DNC a week ago) I may be pushing it but hey you never know right?
> 
> I started temping again - take a look its in my signature as you can see my temps are all over the place:dohh:
> 
> I also have bought some OPK's today (my first day out by myself in over a week was great to get some fresh air) but ssssshhhh don't tell hubby he wants to take a more relaxed approach :winkwink:
> 
> Lisalee - Congrats on your :bfp: hun make sure you take it easy:flower:
> 
> Bamagurl - I think I can also see something, good luck with the digi, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure I will get to know you ladies over time, good luck to us all
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Welcome! Glad to have you here.

Very sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you're getting the support you need for a quick recovery.


----------



## lisalee1

Storked said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I am in a fertile period! Cervix was high and was getting watery CM yesterday so feeling good about it! Didn't BD on Wednesday because the hubby was sick (wouldn't have stopped me but he was put out at my pushing) but we did it last night and more promised for today so I'll take what I can get :D
> How are you doing dear?? Getting impatient to test? :)
> 
> Woohoo! Go for it!!! It's so great when your fertile period is on a weekend! Enjoy!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of the weekend. You are SO RIGHT! BRILLIANT :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes! My fertile period this past month was on the weekend and it was great timing!

By the way, I read your post a few lines up and was so sad that you had a MC at 12 wks. :cry: It's great that you have remained so positive. Wishing you a lucky month this time around!


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I am in a fertile period! Cervix was high and was getting watery CM yesterday so feeling good about it! Didn't BD on Wednesday because the hubby was sick (wouldn't have stopped me but he was put out at my pushing) but we did it last night and more promised for today so I'll take what I can get :D
> How are you doing dear?? Getting impatient to test? :)
> 
> Woohoo! Go for it!!! It's so great when your fertile period is on a weekend! Enjoy!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of the weekend. You are SO RIGHT! BRILLIANT :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! My fertile period this past month was on the weekend and it was great timing!
> 
> By the way, I read your post a few lines up and was so sad that you had a MC at 12 wks. :cry: It's great that you have remained so positive. Wishing you a lucky month this time around!Click to expand...

I have moments of being positive and moments of anger but I let myself wallow for about 2 weeks and it was very healing. I hope I get lucky too!
I feel so confident about it but hope I don't disappoint myself! All I can do is baby dance and pray :)


----------



## bamagurl

Aww storked I was 12 weeks also when I lost our little one! I had no clue just went to the dr for the apt and the heartbeat was gone ;(


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Aww storked I was 12 weeks also when I lost our little one! I had no clue just went to the dr for the apt and the heartbeat was gone ;(

Did you also feel betrayed by your body? I did. I think I'll forever dread ultrasounds. So sorry you had to go through that too :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Aww storked I was 12 weeks also when I lost our little one! I had no clue just went to the dr for the apt and the heartbeat was gone ;(
> 
> Did you also feel betrayed by your body? I did. I think I'll forever dread ultrasounds. So sorry you had to go through that too :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes! I couldn't understand how I could NOT know my baby wasn't living..:cry: I will be terrified when I get pregnant again!


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Aww storked I was 12 weeks also when I lost our little one! I had no clue just went to the dr for the apt and the heartbeat was gone ;(
> 
> Did you also feel betrayed by your body? I did. I think I'll forever dread ultrasounds. So sorry you had to go through that too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I couldn't understand how I could NOT know my baby wasn't living..:cry: I will be terrified when I get pregnant again!Click to expand...

Me too but hopefully we won't have to go through that again! :hugs:
If you were like me then you didn't know because you still had pregnancy symptoms, right? Honestly though, the day of my ultrasound I remember my husband touching my face and remarking that my pimples were gone. I didn't know that it was an omen :(


----------



## garfie

Storked/Bamagurl - that must have been awful hun I lost mine at 9w - but we never actually ever heard a heartbeat or got any scan pics.

I asked the doc if mine was called a blighted ovum (where the sac grows, you still feel pregnant but there isn't a baby) the Dr couldn't answer even though I had many HCG tests and scans everytime until the last scan we saw a normal sac.:wacko:

Talk about false hope anyway it was not to be on the last scan the night before my DNC they said it was shrinking:cry:

I feel very betrayed by my body - it took a year to conceive but guess what ladies it isn't going to take a year this time PMA PMA.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

garfie said:


> Storked/Bamagurl - that must have been awful hun I lost mine at 9w - but we never actually ever heard a heartbeat or got any scan pics.
> 
> I asked the doc if mine was called a blighted ovum (where the sac grows, you still feel pregnant but there isn't a baby) the Dr couldn't answer even though I had many HCG tests and scans everytime until the last scan we saw a normal sac.:wacko:
> 
> Talk about false hope anyway it was not to be on the last scan the night before my DNC they said it was shrinking:cry:
> 
> I feel very betrayed by my body - it took a year to conceive but guess what ladies it isn't going to take a year this time PMA PMA.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Some people are super fertile after a loss so fingers crossed that you get a BFP ASAP :hugs:
Yeah the body breaks things down to pass :cry: I am so sorry!


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I am in a fertile period! Cervix was high and was getting watery CM yesterday so feeling good about it! Didn't BD on Wednesday because the hubby was sick (wouldn't have stopped me but he was put out at my pushing) but we did it last night and more promised for today so I'll take what I can get :D
> How are you doing dear?? Getting impatient to test? :)
> 
> Woohoo! Go for it!!! It's so great when your fertile period is on a weekend! Enjoy!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of the weekend. You are SO RIGHT! BRILLIANT :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! My fertile period this past month was on the weekend and it was great
> timing!
> 
> 
> By the way, I read your post a few lines up and was so sad that you had a MC at 12 wks. :cry: It's great that you have remained so positive. Wishing you a lucky month this time around!Click to expand...
> 
> I have moments of being positive and moments of anger but I let myself wallow for about 2 weeks and it was very healing. I hope I get lucky too!
> I feel so confident about it but hope I don't disappoint myself! All I can do is baby dance and pray :)Click to expand...

Awwww Storked, that actually brought a tear to my eye:cry: in a good way of course!! That's exactly how I feel now!!!!!! If I saw u I would hug you and start crying....Bc that's my motto, BD and PRAY, you conceive and it sticks!!! THANKS FOR BEING AWESOME!!!

Garfie!!! YOU ARE SOOOOOOO TOTALLY WELCOME HERE MA'AM, we def Love New Meat....(@ least that's what the seniors called us @ high school/college) newhoo, Garfie anything is possible ma'am, I had a D&C @ 12 wks and gotten prego right after W/O waiting on AF. But it's up to you to be patient(which Luxlisbon needs to teach) but don't worry you're def with an awesome Group of "Soon June/July BFPs", and if you say you're gettin your July BFP, then we're putting you in as such! And don't worry my DH thought the same thing after both m/cs but I think he figured out, I'm secretly trying;) So Thanks for joint this group ma'am, we're def happy ur here , and we will def pass the time with you, if you need to talk ab anything!!!

Bamagurl/ haha, I'm the one with Old Lady hands! I was told that by my crush in college.What a jerk,but he was still Cute:haha: Bamagurl ur def still in until AF Show, and she better not!!


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah thinking back now I had started feeling better but didn't think any thing about it storked. Thanks I'm not counting myself out yet! Holding out hope!! :)


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I am in a fertile period! Cervix was high and was getting watery CM yesterday so feeling good about it! Didn't BD on Wednesday because the hubby was sick (wouldn't have stopped me but he was put out at my pushing) but we did it last night and more promised for today so I'll take what I can get :D
> How are you doing dear?? Getting impatient to test? :)
> 
> Woohoo! Go for it!!! It's so great when your fertile period is on a weekend! Enjoy!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of the weekend. You are SO RIGHT! BRILLIANT :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! My fertile period this past month was on the weekend and it was great
> timing!
> 
> 
> By the way, I read your post a few lines up and was so sad that you had a MC at 12 wks. :cry: It's great that you have remained so positive. Wishing you a lucky month this time around!Click to expand...
> 
> I have moments of being positive and moments of anger but I let myself wallow for about 2 weeks and it was very healing. I hope I get lucky too!
> I feel so confident about it but hope I don't disappoint myself! All I can do is baby dance and pray :)Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww Storked, that actually brought a tear to my eye:cry: in a good way of course!! That's exactly how I feel now!!!!!! If I saw u I would hug you and start crying....Bc that's my motto, BD and PRAY, you conceive and it sticks!!! THANKS FOR BEING AWESOME!!!
> 
> Garfie!!! YOU ARE SOOOOOOO TOTALLY WELCOME HERE MA'AM, we def Love New Meat....(@ least that's what the seniors called us @ high school/college) newhoo, Garfie anything is possible ma'am, I had a D&C @ 12 wks and gotten prego right after W/O waiting on AF. But it's up to you to be patient(which Luxlisbon needs to teach) but don't worry you're def with an awesome Group of "Soon June/July BFPs", and if you say you're gettin your July BFP, then we're putting you in as such! And don't worry my DH thought the same thing after both m/cs but I think he figured out, I'm secretly trying;) So Thanks for joint this group ma'am, we're def happy ur here , and we will def pass the time with you, if you need to talk ab anything!!!
> 
> Bamagurl/ haha, I'm the one with Old Lady hands! I was told that by my crush in college.What a jerk,but he was still Cute:haha: Bamagurl ur def still in until AF Show, and she better not!!Click to expand...

You are the awesome one! This is my favorite thread :happydance:
Ask for prayers from others too- the more the merrier! I enlisted my whole dang family and my spouse. :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR ONE LOVELY :bfp: LADIE Lisalee 

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: L/R ovary pains, increased appetite :shrug:

Bamagurl:Soon June BFP/ TESTING 26th/Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day? 

redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th :bfn: / will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP 

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :BFP: :wohoo: /Symptns 2Day?



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day? /BD just because 

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/Test Date?/ M.I.A

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day?

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS 

Garfie: Soon July BFP/ Waiting TTC due to MC/Testing Date? July


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Yeah thinking back now I had started feeling better but didn't think any thing about it storked. Thanks I'm not counting myself out yet! Holding out hope!! :)

Hey, you better. I saw something on the FRER :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR ONE LOVELY LADIE Lisalee
> 
> Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: L/R ovary pains, increased appetite
> 
> Bamagurl:Soon June BFP/ TESTING 26th/Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas
> 
> Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day?
> 
> redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th / will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP
> 
> lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs
> 
> Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED /Symptns 2Day?
> 
> 
> 
> SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating
> 
> Storked: Soon July BFP/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day? /BD just because
> 
> BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/Test Date?/ M.I.A
> 
> Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day?
> 
> Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS
> 
> Garfie: Soon July BFP/ Waiting TTC due to MC/Testing Date? July

Test date for me...hmm...maybe July 13th. But I may hold off to the 16th. I dunno. Maybe I'll just wait forever and see if I bleed :haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS STORKED!!! And this thread is only Awesome Bc Y'all ladies Are In It!!!! And you don't have to ask, you are def in my prayers!!!! ROOTING FOR U BC IT'S GOING TO BE SOON FOR THE "SOON JULY BFPS" to roll in, and Storked my fingers are crossed that you will bring it in with the rest of the ladies!!!! 

Gl Ladies!! I will be MIA for for a while Bc DH and I are traveling and I'm driving. SO Y'ALL "SOON JUNE/JULY" BFP's ladies be good, AND KEEP THE POSITIVITY ROLLING!!!!

Gl ladies!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> THANKS STORKED!!! And this thread is only Awesome Bc Y'all ladies Are In It!!!! And you don't have to ask, you are def in my prayers!!!! ROOTING FOR U BC IT'S GOING TO BE SOON FOR THE "SOON JULY BFPS" to roll in, and Storked my fingers are crossed that you will bring it in with the rest of the ladies!!!!
> 
> Gl Ladies!! I will be MIA for for a while Bc DH and I are traveling and I'm driving. SO Y'ALL "SOON JUNE/JULY" BFP's ladies be good, AND KEEP THE POSITIVITY ROLLING!!!!
> 
> Gl ladies!!

Absolutely and I'm praying and rooting for you too honey! :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR ONE LOVELY :bfp: LADIE Lisalee :wohoo: 

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: L/R ovary pains, increased appetite :thumbup:

Bamagurl:Soon June BFP/ TESTING 26th/Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas:shrug:

Shyiah: Soon June BFP/TESTING JUNE 27th/Symptns 2Day? :happydance:

redmonkeysock: TESTED 20th :bfn: :thumbup: / will def hit it in July...moved to July for Soon JULY BFP :happydance:

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs:happydance:

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: :wohoo: /Symptns 2Day?



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating :coffee:

Storked: Soon July BFP/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day? /BD just because :sex:

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/Test Date?/ M.I.A:shrug:

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day?:happydance:

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS :flower:

Garfie: Soon July BFP/ Waiting TTC due to MC/Testing Date? July :coffee:


----------



## lisalee1

Nevergivingup- enjoy your trip! It'll help you take your mind off the madness of the TWW!

Not really having a lot of symptoms. Just gas, breasts are slightly sore, and exhausted (even tho I was more tired in the past few days than today). I am trying to remain positive although the boob not being really sore is a little worrisome. 

A few people have asked for a pic. So I will try to post some now. These are from yesterday- 11 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







test 003.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 16









test 004.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello love ladies of June/July conceptions! First, let me start by congratulating our 2 new :bfp:. May these be the health, sticky beans we're all praying for. Next, welcome to our new additions. You will learn that you've found an super supportive bunch! Yay, for being upbeat. Sorry I've been somewhat missing in action. As I may have mentioned before, waiting til July to really get to business. Still waiting on my "missing in action" AF to arrive. Once she's paid her visit, I'm all in! I promise to have so much to share in the coming weeks. I can tell you now, I will be using the SMEP approach. I used it for the first pregnancy. Here's to growing bellies!


----------



## Storked

No temping for me tomorrow! The hubby and I are gonna stay up late baby dancing, honest at IHOP, and watch movies. I am kind of sad and kind of not. I love temping but I ain't tired! And movie date tomorrow with more baby dancing. Yay!


----------



## garfie

Lisalee - Don't worry about sore boobies, trust me when they arrive you will notice them (no more prodding :haha:) I couldn't even fold my arms across my chest without noticing they were there. Also for me it was a different pain to AF boobies (more under the armpit to start which radiated towards the nipple). You are pregnant girly so sit back and relax:coffee:

Storked - I need my temping at the moment, I would be lost without it :winkwink: even though my temps are all over. Good luck for when you test hun :dust::dust::dust:

Neverginup - Thanks for the HUGE welcome, your posts are so upbeat and honest they totally brighten up my day:flower:

Hello all other ladies I will get to know you all as we work on our fat bellies:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Aww storked I was 12 weeks also when I lost our little one! I had no clue just went to the dr for the apt and the heartbeat was gone ;(
> 
> Did you also feel betrayed by your body? I did. I think I'll forever dread ultrasounds. So sorry you had to go through that too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I couldn't understand how I could NOT know my baby wasn't living..:cry: I will be terrified when I get pregnant again!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too but hopefully we won't have to go through that again! :hugs:
> If you were like me then you didn't know because you still had pregnancy symptoms, right? Honestly though, the day of my ultrasound I remember my husband touching my face and remarking that my pimples were gone. I didn't know that it was an omen :(Click to expand...

I remember waking up not feeling bloated (for MC number 1 at around 7 weeks) and having the BEST night sleep the night before (with MC number 2) after not sleeping well at all since conceiving. Funny how in retraspect those little things make sense...

Praying that none of us have to go through any of that yuckiness ever again! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies! I have no clue what is going on. Apparently either I am not pregnant or my cycle is off due to the miscarriage (this is the first cycle I have had since then). I have had 28, 35, & between the loss & first cycle 40 day cycles. I took a test this morning and it was negative so as of right now I am not pregnant. We will see what the few weeks coming up have to bring! I must admit I have become a bit obsessed & feel I may need to take a break from the obsessive part of it :/ 

I am feeling very positive for the rest of you ladies :) Can't wait to hear all about yall's :bfp: I know it is coming for each of you!!! YAY :wohoo:


----------



## Shyiah

Bamagirl it is okay next month will definitely be your month. Your body may need time to regulate its self. Just wait for the :witch: to come back around and get started again.

For me ladies I'm out for this month AF has made her arrival. She is being nice but it sucks that she even showed up. But hey we always have July.. So yay for July :bfp:

Welcome garfie you are such a wonderful addition to our group.

Well I am still rooting for the rest of the June :bfp: can't wait for more to start rolling in.
To the July ladies plenty of :sex: and :dust:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well AFM, it's O TIME!!!! Gave DH the instruction last night to "make it sticky, Honey!" (haha! TMI...)

So excited to see a BPF in a few weeks' time :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR ONE LOVELY :bfp: :wohoo: LADIE Lisalee :wohoo:

Nevergivingup: Soon June BFP/TESTING on June 27th/Symptns 2Day: None:thumbup:

Bamagurl:Soon June BFP/ TESTING 26th/Symtpns 2Day:tender boobs, constipated,vivid dreams and gas

Shyiah: Soon July BFP/AF showed :growlmad:/Symptns 2Day/ Moved to Soon JULY BFPS:winkwink: 

lpjkp: Soon June BFP/TESTING June 28th/Symptns 2Day:Creamy CM and Sore Boobs

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: :happydance:/Symptns 2Day?



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ "O" and hoping for AF. Healthy Eating

Storked: Soon July BFP/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day? /BD just because :sex:

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/Test Date?/ M.I.A

Mummy_2_One: Soon July BFP/ ITS "O" TIME :sex:/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day?

Redmonkeysock: Soon July BFP/ Waiting for AF to start again/POSITIVE THOUGHTS 

Shyiah: Soon July BFP/AF showed :growlmad:/Symptns 2Day?/ Moved to Soon JULY BFPS:winkwink: 

Garfie: Soon July BFP/ waiting to TTC after mc/ Symtpns 2Day?/


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, well im finally home from mini vacationa and so much traveling!! I hope everyone Sunday will be awesome!!

Storked: :sex: yourself crazy ma'am!!! He deserves it...or is it the other way around, lol O well JUST BD!! :sex: at IHOP, o my i remember those days:haha: Just remember to have fun and get the Sperm:haha:

Bamagurl, it's ok ma'a, we def have next month, July is 6 days away, how cool is that. Dont worry ma;am if it's not this month to get BFP, you will def get it next month:happydance: we ladies have to keep in mind that Concieving is NOT as easy as our prego friend or a very young teen mom makes it look. So hang in there ma'am, 6 days to try again. Head Up chin Up, and vagina juice ready for him next month.....o my, it sounded better in my head but i had to put it down.

Lisalee, Thanks for hanging in here with us ma'am and def encouraging us!!! BIG BELLY KISSES TO YOU!!!! :kiss:

Mummy_2_One: Congrats for reaching "O" time, and yes that's a special moment bc thats the pathway to getring our BFP! So :sex: :sex: :sex: and that was very funny about making it stick, my DH would look at me like," O never mind, you know how to get me out the mood". heehee, 

Shyiah, sorry that AF showed uo but ma'am like i said, we have 6 days until its time for you to go at it again, and i know you will get it!!! Bc we will def be here with you rooting you on!! And thanks for having that positive attitude, its contagious!

BayBeeEm: We totally understand, soo we cant wait for AF to show soo we can root you on and hear you announce that BFP!! Until then AF come on!

Garfie: Glad you feel welcome and comfy here. So how is the mc aftermath going along so far?

AFM: Well ladies, it's 5 days away from when AF should show at least that's when she showed last month but only saw her once after my mc soo dont know if she's regular yet or not. So this can be a long wait. On top of that, my face is breaking out in pimples..ughh which it always do before AF show to let me know she's on her way, soo im really feeling a certain type of way about that. So testing in 3 days wont be as exciting as it should be, i told myself i would just wait to July 1st to test bc id rather see AF then see a BFN. But i dont know, i also said i would test at 10DPO bc some women do get BFP at 10DPO but of course, my emotions is everywhere, and o yea every sympton went away except lots EWCM but of COurse I have to remember POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES!!!! OAN: DH and I finally BD last nite after a 4 day break(which wasnt suppose to be)And then he tried to go again this morning....what in the world is he taking!!

Anyway hope everyone have a AWESOME SUNDAY!!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS LADIES!!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Negative test & no af, thinking maybe this cycle will be longer than 28 days.


----------



## lpjkp

Negative frer at 10dpo...thinking it will be into July soon, pink tinged cm today :( gonna get a clear blue fertility monitor though to help!x


----------



## Storked

Hello Garfie! 
Mummy_2_One- yay on O! Catch that egg!
Shyiah, there is July :hugs:
bamagurl, you ain't out until the :witch: shows her face!
nevergivingup, glad you had fun! I promise you, I have baby danced every day :D just haven't been temping or using OPKs. I feel free :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

lpjkp said:


> Negative frer at 10dpo...thinking it will be into July soon, pink tinged cm today :( gonna get a clear blue fertility monitor though to help!x

You aren't out until the :witch: shows her face!


----------



## garfie

Storked - Thanks for the welcome:hi:

lpjkp - I have a CBFM (can't use it yet though after m/c) they are great make sure if it is second hand you do a full reset on it and that you buy your sticks in advance they work out quite expensive if you buy them form a chemist etc:winkwink: Anything you want to know just ask hun:flower: 

Although you ain't out yet hun - could it be implantation bleeding?

Bamagurl - Do you know when you O hun? maybe that was a little bit later than normal so therefore the :witch: will come later or maybe you have a sneaky BFP hiding:flower:

Shyiah - So sorry the big fat :witch: gotcha onto July :happydance:

Mummy - :rofl: think I would have put my hubby off if I said that :wacko:

AFM - I had a positive test last Thursday still waiting for it to go negative (hopefully this Thursday:happydance:) although it ain't stopping us :sex: is a bit painful - but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do right:haha:

Nevergivinup - Emotionally I am feeling a bit stronger although something comes along (like I saw a preg lady in the pub last night was watching the England match) and ouchie it brings it all back :cry:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hi guys, hope you enjoyed your weekends. AF arrived last night for me. So basically this means I bled heavily for 10 days after taking Cytotec, then continued to spot which began to get heavier from Friday night until AF began in full force last night. On Wednesday that will be a month from first taking the pills. So draining. I really really hope that it is going to stop soon. :wacko:

I have stopped taking my 2000mg of EPO as I wondered whether it could be contributing to my spotting but may go back to taking 1000mg in a few days.

Welcome to Garfie :flower:

Bamagurl, hope you get resolution either way. It's always easier to deal with when you know isn't it? It's the waiting and wondering which is the killer.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## lisalee1

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hi guys, hope you enjoyed your weekends. AF arrived last night for me. So basically this means I bled heavily for 10 days after taking Cytotec, then continued to spot which began to get heavier from Friday night until AF began in full force last night. On Wednesday that will be a month from first taking the pills. So draining. I really really hope that it is going to stop soon. :wacko:
> 
> I have stopped taking my 2000mg of EPO as I wondered whether it could be contributing to my spotting but may go back to taking 1000mg in a few days.
> 
> Welcome to Garfie :flower:
> 
> Bamagurl, hope you get resolution either way. It's always easier to deal with when you know isn't it? It's the waiting and wondering which is the killer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!

Ugh! Sorry to hear that. Are you taking any iron supplements to help combat the effect of bleeding for extended periods of time?


----------



## lisalee1

lpjkp said:


> Negative frer at 10dpo...thinking it will be into July soon, pink tinged cm today :( gonna get a clear blue fertility monitor though to help!x

You still have a chance! Besides, pink CM could be implantation bleeding. Don't give up yet! Are you feeling any differently during the TWW than you normally do? The biggest difference for me both times that I got pregnant (last month and this month) is that my boobs didn't get sore right after ovulation like normal. Instead, they didn't get sore until about 8-9 days after ovulation.

Hang in there! :thumbup:


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy_2_One said:


> Well AFM, it's O TIME!!!! Gave DH the instruction last night to "make it sticky, Honey!" (haha! TMI...)
> 
> So excited to see a BPF in a few weeks' time :happydance:

LOL! I'm sure you had a great weekend and hope that he "made it stick!" :haha:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Thanks, Lisalee. I don't take a specific iron supplement but there is some in my pregnancy multivit, I drink nettle tea daily and eat green veg plus eat meat so i think I should be covered. It's just bleh to be bleeding so much, for so long. i am really hoping that this period ends and then THAT IS IT!

How are you feeling? Will you be eligible for some early checks because of your previous M/C? Don't know if you are in the UK, I know it can be really tough to get anything extra out of the NHS. I am British but not in the UK, I am relieved that my gynae told me to make an appointment as soon as I get pregnant again so I can be monitored from the early stages. I am pretty sure would not have got that in England unfortunately!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

PS: I am not slagging the NHS. I think public healthcare is fantastic, but I know its constraints all too well!


----------



## lisalee1

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Thanks, Lisalee. I don't take a specific iron supplement but there is some in my pregnancy multivit, I drink nettle tea daily and eat green veg plus eat meat so i think I should be covered. It's just bleh to be bleeding so much, for so long. i am really hoping that this period ends and then THAT IS IT!
> 
> How are you feeling? Will you be eligible for some early checks because of your previous M/C? Don't know if you are in the UK, I know it can be really tough to get anything extra out of the NHS. I am British but not in the UK, I am relieved that my gynae told me to make an appointment as soon as I get pregnant again so I can be monitored from the early stages. I am pretty sure would not have got that in England unfortunately!

I am a little nervous about the decrease in symptoms. My boobs are not as sore as they were at 1st- only if I press on them. I think I will try to get my HCG tested today if they will let me. 

I am in the US. But have heard many things about NHS! :)


----------



## lpjkp

@ Garfie: I ordered one this morning brand new from ebay for £45-00 and 10 ovulation sticks for it for £10-00 to start me off :) Have read great things about it, so it's definitely worthy a shot and I feel slightly embarrassed to admit that I'm very excited about using it when it arrives...I've ordered it a couple of days before AF is due so I'll definitely have it within the first 5 days of my next cycle!

@lisalee1: I'm on CD27 today and no AF so far. It should be due anytime in the next three days and, apart from that tiny streak of pink cm yesterday afternoon, I've had nothing else. My boobs didn't properly get sore until about 4 days ago, whereas usually I have really sore boobs right from ovulation. Apart from the sore boobs, I haven't really noticed a thing...I'm not cramping at all like I was with my m/c pregnancy and an frer and clearblue digital both conclude I'm not pregnant, so I'm going to wait until AF arrives (Though I've not had any pre-AF spotting so far, which is strange because i usually get it around 3-4 days before AF is due)..obviously I'd love nothing more than that BFP but I guess I'll wait that little bit longer for my perfect baby! It'll be onto cycle 8 though, so it's getting a little tiresome now!

AFM: I GOT MY PROGESTERONE TEST RESULTS BACK THIS MORNING! It was up from 3 (Taken beginning of May) to 27, so they concluded that everything seems normal and I did actually ovulate this month! I'm so glad to see that just a month of taking vitamin B has worked wonders for me :) The greatest thing is that, because I can't be sure when I ovulated this month and I had it on CD20, that probably wasn't the peak value either.
Still plodding along and waiting for something to happen...guess it's waiting around for AF to arrive now. If it doesn't arrive after the weekend, I'll test again. If it does arrive, at least I'll have my lovely new fertility monitor to pinpoint lots of BD-ing in July!!x


----------



## bamagurl

garfie said:


> Storked - Thanks for the welcome:hi:
> 
> lpjkp - I have a CBFM (can't use it yet though after m/c) they are great make sure if it is second hand you do a full reset on it and that you buy your sticks in advance they work out quite expensive if you buy them form a chemist etc:winkwink: Anything you want to know just ask hun:flower:
> 
> Although you ain't out yet hun - could it be implantation bleeding?
> 
> Bamagurl - Do you know when you O hun? maybe that was a little bit later than normal so therefore the :witch: will come later or maybe you have a sneaky BFP hiding:flower:
> 
> Shyiah - So sorry the big fat :witch: gotcha onto July :happydance:
> 
> Mummy - :rofl: think I would have put my hubby off if I said that :wacko:
> 
> AFM - I had a positive test last Thursday still waiting for it to go negative (hopefully this Thursday:happydance:) although it ain't stopping us :sex: is a bit painful - but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do right:haha:
> 
> Nevergivinup - Emotionally I am feeling a bit stronger although something comes along (like I saw a preg lady in the pub last night was watching the England match) and ouchie it brings it all back :cry:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


I was pretty sure it's the week of the 12th but who knows its possible I missed something lol. I have had 28 day cycle before my 1st pregnancy, 35 day cycles after having her, & between mmc & first af was 40 days so I'm just thinking if at doesn't come by July 8th I will test again haha


----------



## bamagurl

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hi guys, hope you enjoyed your weekends. AF arrived last night for me. So basically this means I bled heavily for 10 days after taking Cytotec, then continued to spot which began to get heavier from Friday night until AF began in full force last night. On Wednesday that will be a month from first taking the pills. So draining. I really really hope that it is going to stop soon. :wacko:
> 
> I have stopped taking my 2000mg of EPO as I wondered whether it could be contributing to my spotting but may go back to taking 1000mg in a few days.
> 
> Welcome to Garfie :flower:
> 
> Bamagurl, hope you get resolution either way. It's always easier to deal with when you know isn't it? It's the waiting and wondering which is the killer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!

Yes mam it is south easier to deal with when you have a definite answer! I was so hoping for a bfp before my sil's gender reveal party the 2nd. Thought it might help me cope better


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Yikes, I don't think I would enjoy attending a Gender Reveal Party in any situation.... 

Okay TMI Update. So, I mentioned I have spotted constantly since taking Cytotec 4 weeks ago on Wednesday, last night I started bleeding more heavily. I assumed it was my period. I boiled my Mooncup up this morning and put it in. A few hours later I took it out, it was empty. I felt a bit WTF. Then a huge clot fell out of me. Ugh. I guess it was a leftover part of the pregnancy and responsible for my spotting/bleeding and the suction effect of the moon cup pulled it out. Thank god! I'm a bit annoyed with my gynae actually who told me almost 3 weeks ago that my uterus was clear. What if I had got an infection?! Uurrrgghh.

Sorry, girls. Hope no one is eating while reading this.


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah it is going to be hard especially since I will actually be playing a big part of it. It is just one of those things I guess. I just hope I am not upset about it...

I would be upset also luxlisbon! When you are told everything is clear you expect it to be the truth!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, well i caved this morning after feeling like i needed to vomit after eating i tested and got a light :bfp: i want to upload a pic but cant figure it out yet, help with that please.


----------



## bamagurl

OMG THAT IS SO EXCITING!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Arrrggghh!! OMG!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news! So pleased for you, you must be over the moon.

Sorry I have no idea how to upload a photo, hopefully someone more technically savvy will come along soon.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

BFP Number 2 :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> OMG THAT IS SO EXCITING!!!! :wohoo:

Bamagurl, Thanks, you uploaded your pics can you tell me how you did it?


----------



## bamagurl

I just sent you a private message with details the best I could give, if you have any questions just ask :)


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies, well i caved this morning after feeling like i needed to vomit after eating i tested and got a light :bfp: i want to upload a pic but cant figure it out yet, help with that please.

SQUEE!! :happydance:
PIC ASAP


----------



## garfie

Nevergivingup - :happydance::happydance::happydance: BFP number 2 how exciting pic pic pic

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS LADIES,im trying to upload a pic but im still not seeing how to do it. Sorry ladies. Im really thinnkn this may not be a viable pregnancy bc im having brown spotting then a red little glob of blood came out now back to nothing.......ughhh i dont know. But i have a OB appt 2morrow soo maybe they'll give me some better news....until then trying to upload pic :dohh:


----------



## nevergivingup

[/IMG]https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1340636804replacepic.jpg

Sorry ladies i tried to tweek it but not to good at it, so hope yal can see it. Thanks Bamagurl for the help!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Your welcome! :)

Sorry to hear about the spotting; however it might not be anything! Can't wait to hear what they say at your apt tomorrow know that will help put you at ease some!

No tweaking necessary! I see it plain as day :) :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

HOW EXCITING!!! Don't count yourself out just yet! That's definitely a BFP.


----------



## lisalee1

The 2nd BFP!!!! Congrats Nevergivingup! :happydance:
I hope your Dr. appt goes well tomorrow.


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> Your welcome! :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about the spotting; however it might not be anything! Can't wait to hear what they say at your apt tomorrow know that will help put you at ease some!
> 
> No tweaking necessary! I see it plain as day :) :wohoo:




Mummy_2_One said:


> HOW EXCITING!!! Don't count yourself out just yet! That's definitely a BFP.




lisalee1 said:


> The 2nd BFP!!!! Congrats Nevergivingup! :happydance:
> I hope your Dr. appt goes well tomorrow.

THANKS LADIES, IM HOPING FOR THE BEST BC NOW IM HAVING LITTLE BROWN STRINGY THINGS HERE AND THERE. O WELL it's nothing im not use too. THANKS LADIES AND HERES TO STAYING POSITIVE!!!! Thanks Stork!!


----------



## Shyiah

Woooooohooo congrats to nevergivingup on her :bfp: fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## Storked

I hope everything goes well, nevergivingup! What lovely lines you have :D


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Great lines! Good luck today and hope the spotting is implantation bleeding. From what I have read elsewhere it is pretty common to spot or even bleed around the time your period is due. :flower:


----------



## garfie

Nevergivingup - :happydance::happydance: pretty pink line there lady:flower:

Who's volunteering for the next one :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Congratulations on your BFP nevergiving up, that's one lovely pink line! :)

I won't be volunteering my little pink BFP in June I'm afraid...think I got a mix-up and should have said from the beginning that JULY will be my month :) Started pre-AF spotting this morning so AF should be here tomorrow-ish, but I'm going to stay positive...it'll be a new cycle with plenty of BD'ing at all the right times and that's gonna catch our little sticky egg! 

My sister was also really sweet too and gave me a fertility bracelet for my birthday last weekend (Which made me cry because she's so sentimental), which I've had to make a wish on and, when it drops off, it should all come true...though I have to say, I'm willing it to fall off sooner so I get my wish! :) x


----------



## LuxLisbon33

I don't have a clue what is happening with my cycle, so it won't be me for the next BFP. :coffee:


----------



## redmonkeysock

@nevergivingup WOOOOOHOOOO!!! Congratulations! I'm sorry you're having an uncertain time of things but I've got everything crossed for you that this is your rainbow baby  big hugs coming your way xxx

Hope everyone is well-sorry for not doing more individual comments but I find this site hard to use from my phone!

AFM well AF has been and gone and it was the first proper one since the mc/ERPC so it looks like I'm good to go :) it stayed for its normal 5 days yay! Never been so happy to get a period! Strange what TTC does to you! Now just gotta convince my hubby I'm not made of glass so we can get back to baby making!

Am going to put a thread up either in TTCAL or miscarriage support for some advice but here's the basic gist of my issue:

Just a heads up before I start- deleting Facebook is not an option for me. For like 99% of the time I enjoy it and also I have a lot of friends who are profoundly deaf and it is how I keep in touch with them.

Anyway, some days I don't want to read about people's progressing pregnancies etc ESPECIALLY when those people were due the same week that I was. So yesterday I go on Facebook to see my brothers partner (my SIL) writing about how excited she is to go to her sisters gender scan. These are my issues:

1. Neither her or my brother have been in touch with me AT ALL in the nearly 9 weeks since I had the ERPC. Not once have they checked how I am or if I need anything. When they had their baby I jumped through any hoop they wanted-looked after him when he was less than a month old overnight because they felt they weren't coping well, dropped by with a handful of cash and sent them out for a meal when they wanted some time together, paid for many things as they didn't have much money....the list is endless! Which is why I'm fuming that I've heard nothing from them which leads to...

2. For all my SIL knows I might be an absolute emotional wreck, devastated and constantly crying but she wouldn't know because she hasn't asked yet she still wrote that about her sister knowing that I should be having the same scan this week.

I have deleted my SIL from Facebook as I don't want constant reminders of what I should be doing in my pregnancy that has been snatched from me.
I spoke to my mum and dad(we don't have a close relationship at all- my mum is a functioning alcoholic and neither of them are affectionate parents) but I felt that I needed to talk to someone as everyone else was busy yesterday. They just went "oh, oooo did you know X is having an affair" WTF!

My hubby thinks they have done nothing wrong and that I shouldn't be upset at all. I told him last night that I will be unreasonable when I want to be and if I feel I've done someone wrong then I will apologise to them but I shouldn't have to justify feeling upset! I don't expect the world to stop turning just because our hearts are broken but I do feel like I should e able to expect my brother and his partner to show a little care. I even said to hubby that if they had bothered at all to get in touch then I wouldn't be upset by her writing that on Facebook I just think the two things together have hacked me off.

Any thoughts ladies? X


----------



## lpjkp

That sounds like an awful situation redmonkeysock, and I can kind of sympathise with you on how you're feeling, and your feelings are definitely not irrational...my "friend" was the main person I really confided in about how long we'd been TTC, which made her decide she wanted one too. 3 weeks later and, BAM, she's pregnant...I found out I was 4 weeks pregnant when she was 6 weeks, which I was over the moon about, but since losing our little one, I have to put up with reading all her statuses and the whole "My baby is now 17 weeks old", which still upsets me a little. She hasn't really contacted me at all since my m/c, never knocked on my door to see if I was alright, and it made me feel really upset around a week ago when she updated her status to reveal her baby was starting to have a little disco in her belly because she could feel all the little flutters...gutted doesn't even begin to describe it!

What I did was, instead of deleting facebook or deleting people on it, I hid anything she wrote from my news feed...that way I don't have to read so many things and get so upset all the time! What I don't know can't hurt me, right?x


----------



## garfie

redmonkeysock - :happydance::happydance: on getting the :witch: I am still waiting for mine (nearly two weeks post DNC) and can't wait to get things back on track - my hubby knows I'm not made of glass :haha: we snuck a quicky in (but ooooh it hurt but we both needed the intimacy):blush:

I am sorry your SIL is being so insensitive:cry: I am like you I jumped through hoops for my SIL and when we found out we was preg we didn't even get a congrats all as she said (we heard) was I hope it's not a girl (she has two boys) and MIL would really love a grandaughter (I also have two boys from a previous marriage) so we are a bit boy heavy :haha:.

Even my own sister said to me I'm not getting excited until your 12 week scan look what happened last time (yes I remember I lost a baby) anyway once again I never made it:cry: I think a lot of people don't mean to be insensitive they just don't think their mouth jumps into gear before the brain.:winkwink:

Hun don't think about what others think (I know it's hard) but just think how happy and proud you will be when you get your BFP and it is your turn for scans, appointments and finally having the baby in your arms.:happydance::happydance:

So don't worry about facebook or your SIL go and go catch the eggy hun:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Ladies I am asking for a lot of positive thoughts & prayers from now until next Monday...my sil's gender reveal party is then & I am having a hard time dealing with it. I am not super excited because it just keeps reminding me of my loss. 

Still have fingers crossed for ladies testing or waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Ladies I am asking for a lot of positive thoughts & prayers from now until next Monday...my sil's gender reveal party is then & I am having a hard time dealing with it. I am not super excited because it just keeps reminding me of my loss.
> 
> Still have fingers crossed for ladies testing or waiting to test! :dust:

Prayers for sure. My sister is in labor and I am so crazy jealous :growlmad:


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am asking for a lot of positive thoughts & prayers from now until next Monday...my sil's gender reveal party is then & I am having a hard time dealing with it. I am not super excited because it just keeps reminding me of my loss.
> 
> Still have fingers crossed for ladies testing or waiting to test! :dust:
> 
> Prayers for sure. My sister is in labor and I am so crazy jealous :growlmad:Click to expand...

Aww prayers for you too!! I cannot imagine how hard that will be when that time comes :(


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am asking for a lot of positive thoughts & prayers from now until next Monday...my sil's gender reveal party is then & I am having a hard time dealing with it. I am not super excited because it just keeps reminding me of my loss.
> 
> Still have fingers crossed for ladies testing or waiting to test! :dust:
> 
> Prayers for sure. My sister is in labor and I am so crazy jealous :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww prayers for you too!! I cannot imagine how hard that will be when that time comes :(Click to expand...

Hard. You will be in my thoughts and prayers then too :hugs:


----------



## redmonkeysock

bamagurl said:


> Ladies I am asking for a lot of positive thoughts & prayers from now until next Monday...my sil's gender reveal party is then & I am having a hard time dealing with it. I am not super excited because it just keeps reminding me of my loss.
> 
> Still have fingers crossed for ladies testing or waiting to test! :dust:

Sending positive thoughts your way xxxx


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Good morning, girls. How is everyone today? Good luck with your individual endeavours. :flower: 

My AF is still here, hopefully it will stop within the next few days and TTC can finally recommence. :thumbup:

Nevergivingup - Are you okay, love? Any news? 

Who's next for testing? Anymore BFP's brewing? :cloud9:


----------



## lisalee1

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Good morning, girls. How is everyone today? Good luck with your individual endeavours. :flower:
> 
> My AF is still here, hopefully it will stop within the next few days and TTC can finally recommence. :thumbup:
> 
> Nevergivingup - Are you okay, love? Any news?
> 
> Who's next for testing? Anymore BFP's brewing? :cloud9:

I think LPJ was the last to test for this month?

Sorry for the ladies with insensitive friends/family members who don't understand what you're going through. I can't say I have ever been in the same situation where other people were around me were pregnant and I was going through a loss. But I can tell you that my friend had a MC last year and I had absolutely NO UNDERSTANDING of what she was going through. I tried to be a good friend (and think I was), but didn't even know the right questions to ask her and totally didn't know what she needed from me as a friend. People don't realize that it's actually like grieving a lost one for some people. I think that if people were to truly understand this, they would treat you differently. I say stay strong and try to stay out of uncomfortable situations. I agree with not following that person's threads instead of unfriending them. 

I am OK. I am going for my 2nd beta today and then hopefully a Dr. appt on Friday to see if the pregnancy is progressing. 

I 2nd your question about nevergivingup- how is everything going?


----------



## garfie

Nevergivingup - How are you hun, how did it go at the Docs? Been thinking positive thoughts for you :flower:

LuxLisbon - Lets hope the :witch: is not here for much longer and then you can go and catch the eggy :happydance:

Bamagurl - Also sending positive thoughts your way hun:flower:

Storked - how are you feeling today hun:flower:

AFM - One more day until testing day (hopefully negative) and then we can start the :sex: fest:haha:

:hugs: to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Good luck, Lisalee. There is no reason to imagine that your pregnancy would not be progressing normally. I have every confidence for you. 

It can be very difficult and awkward for people to know what to say in these situations but a small 'I'm sorry, I'm here if you want to talk or need anything' should be the most basic comment. I too would feel hurt if I did not get this from someone close to me.

I'm sure Nevergivingup is fine and just busy, let us know when you have a minute though. :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

garfie said:


> Nevergivingup - How are you hun, how did it go at the Docs? Been thinking positive thoughts for you :flower:
> 
> LuxLisbon - Lets hope the :witch: is not here for much longer and then you can go and catch the eggy :happydance:
> 
> Bamagurl - Also sending positive thoughts your way hun:flower:
> 
> Storked - how are you feeling today hun:flower:
> 
> AFM - One more day until testing day (hopefully negative) and then we can start the :sex: fest:haha:
> 
> :hugs: to all the other ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Good luck Garfie! :)

Also, does AFM mean aunt flo morning? That's my best guess.


----------



## garfie

Lisalee - It means As For Me :haha:

Good luck with your second beta - sure you won't need it :happydance:

Aunt Flo Morning - was a good guess though (who knows maybe she might be here):shrug: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

garfie said:


> Nevergivingup - How are you hun, how did it go at the Docs? Been thinking positive thoughts for you :flower:
> 
> LuxLisbon - Lets hope the :witch: is not here for much longer and then you can go and catch the eggy :happydance:
> 
> Bamagurl - Also sending positive thoughts your way hun:flower:
> 
> Storked - how are you feeling today hun:flower:
> 
> AFM - One more day until testing day (hopefully negative) and then we can start the :sex: fest:haha:
> 
> :hugs: to all the other ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Well my sister had her baby but I am super happy for her now instead of just envious. She had a rough time of it and I just can't envy that :)
Let the baby dancing commence for you! WHEE!

Nevergivingup, we missssss you!
Good luck Lisa! I am sure all will be great too :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Good luck lisalee. Can't wait to hear all about how well bub is doing in there! Keep us updated.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Where is nevergivingup...? I hope everything is ok.

AFM - I've been reading along but not really posting much. But I'm now 3 DPO, so super excited about a possible BFP in July. It's hard to be too confident though when everything I'll think I feel (symptom-wise) I'll be second guessing the whole time. This will be the third time pregnant in 6 months, so my body's probably totally confused about what normal should look like! So no symptom spotting! I'll just hold out as long as I can... Thought it might be cool to hold out until the day my ticker says DD is 2 years, 2 months, 2 weeks and 2 days seeing as we're going for number 2! By which point AF will be over a week late...

Can I do it?!? :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Where is nevergivingup...? I hope everything is ok.
> 
> AFM - I've been reading along but not really posting much. But I'm now 3 DPO, so super excited about a possible BFP in July. It's hard to be too confident though when everything I'll think I feel (symptom-wise) I'll be second guessing the whole time. This will be the third time pregnant in 6 months, so my body's probably totally confused about what normal should look like! So no symptom spotting! I'll just hold out as long as I can... Thought it might be cool to hold out until the day my ticker says DD is 2 years, 2 months, 2 weeks and 2 days seeing as we're going for number 2! By which point AF will be over a week late...
> 
> Can I do it?!? :happydance:

You can do it! :happydance:


----------



## bamagurl

Mummy_2_One said:


> Where is nevergivingup...? I hope everything is ok.
> 
> AFM - I've been reading along but not really posting much. But I'm now 3 DPO, so super excited about a possible BFP in July. It's hard to be too confident though when everything I'll think I feel (symptom-wise) I'll be second guessing the whole time. This will be the third time pregnant in 6 months, so my body's probably totally confused about what normal should look like! So no symptom spotting! I'll just hold out as long as I can... Thought it might be cool to hold out until the day my ticker says DD is 2 years, 2 months, 2 weeks and 2 days seeing as we're going for number 2! By which point AF will be over a week late...
> 
> Can I do it?!? :happydance:

You can do it!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## garfie

Yes you can :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Shyiah

Good morning ladies, Happy hump day, hope everyone is doing well.

Bamagirl how is everything with you! Did the :witch: ever come or what's going on with that.

Mummy2one you can do it. July is your month :hugs:

Lisalee I'm sure everything is fine just relax and allow your bun to cook up. The hard part is over, now it's just the sitting and wondering part that you have to deal with. I'm positive this is a sticky bean for you.

Nevergivingup Hun where are you? I'm eager to know what happened at your appt. I hope all is well with you.

AFM I'm like really confused with AF. Normally I have ridiculously long flows and they are extreamly heavy but this time it was short and it kind of seemed more like spotting than anything so I'm not really sure I she is playing tricks on me or what! But I'm just going with it and I'm :sex: everyday now that she is gone so I can get my :bfp: in July 

To the rest of the ladies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bamagurl

Shyiah said:


> Good morning ladies, Happy hump day, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Bamagirl how is everything with you! Did the :witch: ever come or what's going on with that.
> 
> Mummy2one you can do it. July is your month :hugs:
> 
> Lisalee I'm sure everything is fine just relax and allow your bun to cook up. The hard part is over, now it's just the sitting and wondering part that you have to deal with. I'm positive this is a sticky bean for you.
> 
> Nevergivingup Hun where are you? I'm eager to know what happened at your appt. I hope all is well with you.
> 
> AFM I'm like really confused with AF. Normally I have ridiculously long flows and they are extreamly heavy but this time it was short and it kind of seemed more like spotting than anything so I'm not really sure I she is playing tricks on me or what! But I'm just going with it and I'm :sex: everyday now that she is gone so I can get my :bfp: in July
> 
> To the rest of the ladies :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks for asking!! As of now still no :witch: so not exactly sure what is going on there. I don't know if my cycle is just longer due to the loss or what. i bought some more tests, but am trying not to use them until maybe July 8th (that will be 40 days which is the longest cycle I have ever had so now just waiting.) I almost feel like I am going through a loss all over again because after my d&c I was just waiting for af and now here I am again! It is all good though... just waiting to see what happens. We :sex: a lot this month so we will see! 

Hope every one is doing well! :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Shyiah

bamagurl said:


> Shyiah said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, Happy hump day, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Bamagirl how is everything with you! Did the :witch: ever come or what's going on with that.
> 
> Mummy2one you can do it. July is your month :hugs:
> 
> Lisalee I'm sure everything is fine just relax and allow your bun to cook up. The hard part is over, now it's just the sitting and wondering part that you have to deal with. I'm positive this is a sticky bean for you.
> 
> Nevergivingup Hun where are you? I'm eager to know what happened at your appt. I hope all is well with you.
> 
> AFM I'm like really confused with AF. Normally I have ridiculously long flows and they are extreamly heavy but this time it was short and it kind of seemed more like spotting than anything so I'm not really sure I she is playing tricks on me or what! But I'm just going with it and I'm :sex: everyday now that she is gone so I can get my :bfp: in July
> 
> To the rest of the ladies :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks for asking!! As of now still no :witch: so not exactly sure what is going on there. I don't know if my cycle is just longer due to the loss or what. i bought some more tests, but am trying not to use them until maybe July 8th (that will be 40 days which is the longest cycle I have ever had so now just waiting.) I almost feel like I am going through a loss all over again because after my d&c I was just waiting for af and now here I am again! It is all good though... just waiting to see what happens. We :sex: a lot this month so we will see!
> 
> Hope every one is doing well! :dust: to us all!!!Click to expand...


Have you scheduled any follow up appointments or anything?


----------



## bamagurl

Shyiah said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shyiah said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, Happy hump day, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Bamagirl how is everything with you! Did the :witch: ever come or what's going on with that.
> 
> Mummy2one you can do it. July is your month :hugs:
> 
> Lisalee I'm sure everything is fine just relax and allow your bun to cook up. The hard part is over, now it's just the sitting and wondering part that you have to deal with. I'm positive this is a sticky bean for you.
> 
> Nevergivingup Hun where are you? I'm eager to know what happened at your appt. I hope all is well with you.
> 
> AFM I'm like really confused with AF. Normally I have ridiculously long flows and they are extreamly heavy but this time it was short and it kind of seemed more like spotting than anything so I'm not really sure I she is playing tricks on me or what! But I'm just going with it and I'm :sex: everyday now that she is gone so I can get my :bfp: in July
> 
> To the rest of the ladies :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thanks for asking!! As of now still no :witch: so not exactly sure what is going on there. I don't know if my cycle is just longer due to the loss or what. i bought some more tests, but am trying not to use them until maybe July 8th (that will be 40 days which is the longest cycle I have ever had so now just waiting.) I almost feel like I am going through a loss all over again because after my d&c I was just waiting for af and now here I am again! It is all good though... just waiting to see what happens. We :sex: a lot this month so we will see!
> 
> Hope every one is doing well! :dust: to us all!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you scheduled any follow up appointments or anything?Click to expand...

I had my d&c on April 19th & got my first af on May 29th, 40 days afterwards. I had gotten a - hpt 3 days after the d&c. I have had 28 day cycles (before the birth of my baby girl), then when I got pregnant this past time I was having 35 day cycles, and then of course the 40 days between d&c & first af. So I have no clue how long my cycle should be. When I went back for my 2 week apt after the d&c they didn't do any kind of physical check it was more of a do you have any questions, you should start in the next few weeks, and all that.


----------



## Shyiah

Hmmm that is odd if I were you I would hold out until the eight like you said and than definitely make another appt. and tell them what's going on. But of what always happens to me is when I make an appt my body goes all normal and my symptoms disappear. So maybe you just need a little more time :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah maybe 40 day cycles will be my new norm! haha which is okay with me because that would mean I ovulated like Sunday now I would be in the tww haha. It is just humorous at this point now! 

My body has been kinda wacky. I was on bc for almost 6 years and while I was on bc I would have maybe 3 cycles a year so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bamagurl - I hope there's just a super shy bean hiding in there and that's why AF is a no-show... (That would be awesome!)

Shyiah - did you test this month? Short AFs confuse me.

Who is next to test?

:dust:


----------



## bamagurl

Mummy_2_One said:


> Bamagurl - I hope there's just a super shy bean hiding in there and that's why AF is a no-show... (That would be awesome!)
> 
> Shyiah - did you test this month? Short AFs confuse me.
> 
> Who is next to test?
> 
> :dust:

Thanks! I hope so too! Something must be coming because my back is killing me and my boobs are sore to the touch!


----------



## Shyiah

Well yes technically I did test but I think it was wrong bcause I got AF. So I didn't say anything cause that's not exciting. However I did schedule an app with my doctor next Friday to see what's going on in there.


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Well I tested this morning (2 weeks post DNC) and the baby hormones are still hanging around still showing positive on a test:shrug:

Last night I had the tiniest bit of blood (thought the :witch: was arriving :happydance:) but since then nothing:cry:

So question can that have been O blood I can't see how if my baby hormones are still there. Do you think I should test in another week or contact the EPAU?

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

How is everyone doing? 

Has anyone heard from nevergivingup?


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Has anyone heard from nevergivingup?

Haven't heard from her. I miss her. She is so happy and sweet.
Bamagurl, looks like we are supposed to test on the same day according to our tickers :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok, so I probably won't be waiting til the 21st to test... I just can't hold out that long! AF is due on the 8th of July, so we'll see how I go. (I think that makes 3 of us that day Bamagurl and Storked!)

:happydance:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

garfie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Well I tested this morning (2 weeks post DNC) and the baby hormones are still hanging around still showing positive on a test:shrug:
> 
> Last night I had the tiniest bit of blood (thought the :witch: was arriving :happydance:) but since then nothing:cry:
> 
> So question can that have been O blood I can't see how if my baby hormones are still there. Do you think I should test in another week or contact the EPAU?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


I'm not sure garfie. Can you call and talk to your doc / ER department about it? Doesn't seem to make sense for it to be O bleeding if you're still getting positives on your hpts. Let us know how you go xx


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Ok, so I probably won't be waiting til the 21st to test... I just can't hold out that long! AF is due on the 8th of July, so we'll see how I go. (I think that makes 3 of us that day Bamagurl and Storked!)
> 
> :happydance:

Right on :thumbup: Is it the 8th yet??
I am kind of nervous to test on that day myself. I'll see how long I can hold out :blush:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

It's a tough one hey! Cause I feel sad about my last MC because I tested early, otherwise my period actually came on time, so it was only that I'd had a positive test 4 days earlier that I even knew I'd conceived and MCd.

But I don't want to leave it too long and not know if I was pregnant when AF comes, cause this will be MC number 3 if that happens, and I want to know if I've had 3 in a row so I can get some tests done etc to see if there are any underlying problems.

It's TOO HARD!

Do you feel pg Storked?


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> It's a tough one hey! Cause I feel sad about my last MC because I tested early, otherwise my period actually came on time, so it was only that I'd had a positive test 4 days earlier that I even knew I'd conceived and MCd.
> 
> But I don't want to leave it too long and not know if I was pregnant when AF comes, cause this will be MC number 3 if that happens, and I want to know if I've had 3 in a row so I can get some tests done etc to see if there are any underlying problems.
> 
> It's TOO HARD!
> 
> Do you feel pg Storked?

Ah I see where you are coming from! Hey, at least you get early positives :flower: last time I didn't get a BFP until my period was pretty late. Gah lol
Do I feel pregnant? I can excuse any and all symptoms so it is a toughy lol. I am bloated. I get nauseous but it could be because I had too many cookies tonight or that I was really hungry earlier. A couple others but I'm brushing it all off. How about you? :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Hey everyone!

Haven't been on in a few days,but thought I'd give an update...

No June bfp this month, but my af arrived right on time and, for the first time since my mc, I felt ok with it! It shocked me because I thought I'd feel really upset, but I realised that I'm not trying to "replace" what I lost anymore so it's ok that af comes...

...so, if it's ok, put me down for the 25th July for testing for my July bfp! I've got my clear blue fertility monitor for the first time this month and I WILL be one of those girls that catches first time on it! Wishful thinking won't hurt :) 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> It's a tough one hey! Cause I feel sad about my last MC because I tested early, otherwise my period actually came on time, so it was only that I'd had a positive test 4 days earlier that I even knew I'd conceived and MCd.
> 
> But I don't want to leave it too long and not know if I was pregnant when AF comes, cause this will be MC number 3 if that happens, and I want to know if I've had 3 in a row so I can get some tests done etc to see if there are any underlying problems.
> 
> It's TOO HARD!
> 
> Do you feel pg Storked?
> 
> Ah I see where you are coming from! Hey, at least you get early positives :flower: last time I didn't get a BFP until my period was pretty late. Gah lol
> Do I feel pregnant? I can excuse any and all symptoms so it is a toughy lol. I am bloated. I get nauseous but it could be because I had too many cookies tonight or that I was really hungry earlier. A couple others but I'm brushing it all off. How about you? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm having some 'symptoms' now, but I read today that implantation doesn't occur until 6-9 DPO and that's when the body starts producing hCG to trigger pregnancy symptoms, and I'm not that far yet, so who knows! Post 'O' symptoms are too close to early pregnancy symptoms anyway. The only strange one that I haven't had before has been itchy nipples!! Very odd! But apparently it can be a sign of early pg.

Other than that I've been going to the loo more often, feeling bloated, and had backache and some cramping/stretching.

Just keeping everything crossed that there's someone taking up residence in there and that they're super sticky :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

lpjkp said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Haven't been on in a few days,but thought I'd give an update...
> 
> No June bfp this month, but my af arrived right on time and, for the first time since my mc, I felt ok with it! It shocked me because I thought I'd feel really upset, but I realised that I'm not trying to "replace" what I lost anymore so it's ok that af comes...
> 
> ...so, if it's ok, put me down for the 25th July for testing for my July bfp! I've got my clear blue fertility monitor for the first time this month and I WILL be one of those girls that catches first time on it! Wishful thinking won't hurt :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx

That's so great to be feeling ok about AF!
July will be your month :dust:


----------



## garfie

Mummy - Oooooh here's hoping fingers crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:

Lpjkp - I have a CBFM so if you have any questions please ask - I have been using mine quite a while (although a the moment it is sat gathering dust:cry:) Loving the wishful thinking hun - you will be the one that catches first time :happydance:

Storked - Lets hope you eating cookies is a symptom of a BFP :happydance:

Has anyone heard from Nevergivingup - where is she hiding? Woohoo where are you hun?:flower:

I'm still waiting for my AF (2weeks 1d post DNC) gotta feeling it's gonna be a long month :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy_2_One said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> It's a tough one hey! Cause I feel sad about my last MC because I tested early, otherwise my period actually came on time, so it was only that I'd had a positive test 4 days earlier that I even knew I'd conceived and MCd.
> 
> But I don't want to leave it too long and not know if I was pregnant when AF comes, cause this will be MC number 3 if that happens, and I want to know if I've had 3 in a row so I can get some tests done etc to see if there are any underlying problems.
> 
> It's TOO HARD!
> 
> Do you feel pg Storked?
> 
> Ah I see where you are coming from! Hey, at least you get early positives :flower: last time I didn't get a BFP until my period was pretty late. Gah lol
> Do I feel pregnant? I can excuse any and all symptoms so it is a toughy lol. I am bloated. I get nauseous but it could be because I had too many cookies tonight or that I was really hungry earlier. A couple others but I'm brushing it all off. How about you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm having some 'symptoms' now, but I read today that implantation doesn't occur until 6-9 DPO and that's when the body starts producing hCG to trigger pregnancy symptoms, and I'm not that far yet, so who knows! Post 'O' symptoms are too close to early pregnancy symptoms anyway. The only strange one that I haven't had before has been itchy nipples!! Very odd! But apparently it can be a sign of early pg.
> 
> Other than that I've been going to the loo more often, feeling bloated, and had backache and some cramping/stretching.
> 
> Just keeping everything crossed that there's someone taking up residence in there and that they're super sticky :thumbup:Click to expand...

The might be normal after O symptoms. But the itchy nipples sounds promising! A lot of people say they have that when they get pregnant. This could be your month! :happydance:


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy, Bamagirl, and Storked- can't wait til the 8th when you guys get your BFP! Although I won't be mad if anyone tested early :)

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> It's a tough one hey! Cause I feel sad about my last MC because I tested early, otherwise my period actually came on time, so it was only that I'd had a positive test 4 days earlier that I even knew I'd conceived and MCd.
> 
> But I don't want to leave it too long and not know if I was pregnant when AF comes, cause this will be MC number 3 if that happens, and I want to know if I've had 3 in a row so I can get some tests done etc to see if there are any underlying problems.
> 
> It's TOO HARD!
> 
> Do you feel pg Storked?
> 
> Ah I see where you are coming from! Hey, at least you get early positives :flower: last time I didn't get a BFP until my period was pretty late. Gah lol
> Do I feel pregnant? I can excuse any and all symptoms so it is a toughy lol. I am bloated. I get nauseous but it could be because I had too many cookies tonight or that I was really hungry earlier. A couple others but I'm brushing it all off. How about you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm having some 'symptoms' now, but I read today that implantation doesn't occur until 6-9 DPO and that's when the body starts producing hCG to trigger pregnancy symptoms, and I'm not that far yet, so who knows! Post 'O' symptoms are too close to early pregnancy symptoms anyway. The only strange one that I haven't had before has been itchy nipples!! Very odd! But apparently it can be a sign of early pg.
> 
> Other than that I've been going to the loo more often, feeling bloated, and had backache and some cramping/stretching.
> 
> Just keeping everything crossed that there's someone taking up residence in there and that they're super sticky :thumbup:Click to expand...

Itchy nipples- I had no idea! I'll keep everything crossed for you too :)


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Mummy, Bamagirl, and Storked- can't wait til the 8th when you guys get your BFP! Although I won't be mad if anyone tested early :)
> 
> Good luck ladies!

I am going to wait as long as possible. Not getting my hopes up so I won't be disappointed :)


----------



## lpjkp

garfie said:


> Mummy - Oooooh here's hoping fingers crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Lpjkp - I have a CBFM so if you have any questions please ask - I have been using mine quite a while (although a the moment it is sat gathering dust:cry:) Loving the wishful thinking hun - you will be the one that catches first time :happydance:
> 
> Storked - Lets hope you eating cookies is a symptom of a BFP :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nevergivingup - where is she hiding? Woohoo where are you hun?:flower:
> 
> I'm still waiting for my AF (2weeks 1d post DNC) gotta feeling it's gonna be a long month :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I do have a question if that's ok? It says tha tou can program it between days 1-5 of your cycle, but to program it in the test window times only...I'd already missed the times I wanted to test on the first day so went to program it on CD2, but the book said to program it to CD1 instead...
...I'm now on CD3 and my CBFM says CD2, is it ok just to program it to the cycle day i'm on instead?x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> It's a tough one hey! Cause I feel sad about my last MC because I tested early, otherwise my period actually came on time, so it was only that I'd had a positive test 4 days earlier that I even knew I'd conceived and MCd.
> 
> But I don't want to leave it too long and not know if I was pregnant when AF comes, cause this will be MC number 3 if that happens, and I want to know if I've had 3 in a row so I can get some tests done etc to see if there are any underlying problems.
> 
> It's TOO HARD!
> 
> Do you feel pg Storked?
> 
> Ah I see where you are coming from! Hey, at least you get early positives :flower: last time I didn't get a BFP until my period was pretty late. Gah lol
> Do I feel pregnant? I can excuse any and all symptoms so it is a toughy lol. I am bloated. I get nauseous but it could be because I had too many cookies tonight or that I was really hungry earlier. A couple others but I'm brushing it all off. How about you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm having some 'symptoms' now, but I read today that implantation doesn't occur until 6-9 DPO and that's when the body starts producing hCG to trigger pregnancy symptoms, and I'm not that far yet, so who knows! Post 'O' symptoms are too close to early pregnancy symptoms anyway. The only strange one that I haven't had before has been itchy nipples!! Very odd! But apparently it can be a sign of early pg.
> 
> Other than that I've been going to the loo more often, feeling bloated, and had backache and some cramping/stretching.
> 
> Just keeping everything crossed that there's someone taking up residence in there and that they're super sticky :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Itchy nipples- I had no idea! I'll keep everything crossed for you too :)Click to expand...

Me neither! I actually thought it was a reaction or something (like to washing powder etc) so I googled it (haha) and it's either a very very rare form of breast cancer (!!) or an early pg symptom (which I figure is much more likely under the circumstances).


----------



## garfie

Lpjkp - If you are on CD3 hun I would hold the button down until you are on CD3 (or else you will always be a day out).:flower:

Remember you have a six hour test window so for example I set mine to test at 8.00am which means I can POAS from 5.00am until 11.00 am that day and every day after it asks for a stick remember to use FMU. (which helps if you want a lie in on the weekend :winkwink:)

Roughly what will happen on your first test (CD6) it will ask for a stick when you turn it on - you will POAS - then place it in the monitor - It will probably read LOW this is okay - then as you come closer to O your monitor may change to HIGH - then as you reach your surge your monitor will change to PEAK and thats when the little eggy appears and we all get excited :happydance:

Mummy - One of my first symptoms was sneezing :haha: so yeah anything is possible and itchy boobies sound good to me:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Feeling cranky tonight... Is that a good / bad sign? Lol. Could just be that I'm tired, and DH and DD (and me a little too) are sick and I'm just over it. Men make the worst patients!


----------



## bamagurl

Ladies I am OUT! Af showed this morning, but I am soooo okay with it. On to July!


----------



## garfie

Bamagurl - Sorry the :witch: got you - glad your okay about onto a July BFP then :happydance:

Mummy - I agree they do make terrible patients :winkwink: but where would we be without them

AFM - I am still testing positive (2w2d post DNC) but its a real squinter now so hopefully will be negative soon :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Feeling cranky tonight... Is that a good / bad sign? Lol. Could just be that I'm tired, and DH and DD (and me a little too) are sick and I'm just over it. Men make the worst patients!

Nobody is sick at my place and I just had an emotional breakdown last night :?
I say we see it as a good sign lol

Bamagurl, NO! Stupid AF.

Garfie, :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh dear Storked.... Lol.

It's just a total pain that pg symptoms can be SO CLOSE TO AF SYMPTOMS! I don't know if crying over a sad scene in a movie yesterday, and being cranky last night, and waking up at like 4am needing to pee is anything to go on or not.

Just terrified of getting a BFN this month... I don't think I can handle it :cry:


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Oh dear Storked.... Lol.
> 
> It's just a total pain that pg symptoms can be SO CLOSE TO AF SYMPTOMS! I don't know if crying over a sad scene in a movie yesterday, and being cranky last night, and waking up at like 4am needing to pee is anything to go on or not.
> 
> Just terrified of getting a BFN this month... I don't think I can handle it :cry:

:dust: and :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Storked

How is everyone?? :hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

Nothing major happening with me. Still have breast soreness off and on (or very sore some days almost not sore at all on other days). Have increased CM, constipation causing BM every other day instead of every day. And it feels like I have trapped gas sometimes. To me, it doesn't feel like a lot of symptoms at all. But I'm trying to calm down a little about the whole thing. There's nothing I can do except pray.

How are you?


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Nothing major happening with me. Still have breast soreness off and on (or very sore some days almost not sore at all on other days). Have increased CM, constipation causing BM every other day instead of every day. And it feels like I have trapped gas sometimes. To me, it doesn't feel like a lot of symptoms at all. But I'm trying to calm down a little about the whole thing. There's nothing I can do except pray.
> 
> How are you?

Don't worry about lack of symptoms dear. I had a ton of symptoms when pregnant and miscarried anyways- I vomited all the way to the end :hugs:
Yeah that gas hurts! I am so sorry dear :flower:
Nothing exciting here, just feeling like crap and just feeling bored waiting. So...I have been having a Firefly marathon :D


----------



## lisalee1

Storked said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing major happening with me. Still have breast soreness off and on (or very sore some days almost not sore at all on other days). Have increased CM, constipation causing BM every other day instead of every day. And it feels like I have trapped gas sometimes. To me, it doesn't feel like a lot of symptoms at all. But I'm trying to calm down a little about the whole thing. There's nothing I can do except pray.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Don't worry about lack of symptoms dear. I had a ton of symptoms when pregnant and miscarried anyways- I vomited all the way to the end :hugs:
> Yeah that gas hurts! I am so sorry dear :flower:
> Nothing exciting here, just feeling like crap and just feeling bored waiting. So...I have been having a Firefly marathon :DClick to expand...

LOL! Thanks for the encouragement. :flower:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Getting really worried about nevergivingup... I really hope she's ok :(


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy_2_One said:


> Getting really worried about nevergivingup... I really hope she's ok :(

I know. And her last post was about unusual bleeding after a BFP. :cry:
Maybe she just wanted a time out from the whole process.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I agree lisalee. I just hope she comes back on telling us her internet has been down or something!


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Getting really worried about nevergivingup... I really hope she's ok :(

Me too


----------



## Mummy_2_One

So... I think I could be pg... So much for not symptom-spotting (haha!). Tell me what you think:

* I'm feeling run down (although I'm also sick with a cold, but I had been avoiding it, while DH and DD have both had it, and it only really hit me yesterday - immune system down?).
* Breasts are tender to the touch (and last week I had itchy nipples)
* Feeling crampy, but not like AF cramps, and my back has been killing me.
* I've broken out in pimples...
* Skin is oily
* My hair usually falls out all over the place but today while running my fingers through it I'm getting next to nothing
* I've been waking up at like 4 in the morning needing to pee...

I think I'm about 8DPO, and AF is due on the 8th of July.

And because of all this, I'm freaking out! I want to test early, and have had early positives on all my previous pregnancies, but I've had some brown spotting just now in my panty liner, so I think a BFN right now would just do my head in. :nope:

Also, after reading so much about progesterone - I'm wondering if I should test early, get a faint positive, then see the doctor asap to get my levels tested so I can start taking suppliments if needed? I'm sccared to death of losing another one!

Would love an opinion or two xx


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> So... I think I could be pg... So much for not symptom-spotting (haha!). Tell me what you think:
> 
> * I'm feeling run down (although I'm also sick with a cold, but I had been avoiding it, while DH and DD have both had it, and it only really hit me yesterday - immune system down?).
> * Breasts are tender to the touch (and last week I had itchy nipples)
> * Feeling crampy, but not like AF cramps, and my back has been killing me.
> * I've broken out in pimples...
> * Skin is oily
> * My hair usually falls out all over the place but today while running my fingers through it I'm getting next to nothing
> * I've been waking up at like 4 in the morning needing to pee...
> 
> I think I'm about 8DPO, and AF is due on the 8th of July.
> 
> And because of all this, I'm freaking out! I want to test early, and have had early positives on all my previous pregnancies, but I've had some brown spotting just now in my panty liner, so I think a BFN right now would just do my head in. :nope:
> 
> Also, after reading so much about progesterone - I'm wondering if I should test early, get a faint positive, then see the doctor asap to get my levels tested so I can start taking suppliments if needed? I'm sccared to death of losing another one!
> 
> Would love an opinion or two xx

Oh my gosh I noticed the peeing and hair thing too for myself. Yay!
How early do you get BFPs? I never got mine until I was nearly a week late for AF so I try to wait for myself. If you actually get them earlier and you want to do the progesterone test, go for it :flower:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well now I'm confused, cause when I look back on my calendar I've only had one early (pre-AF due) test :shrug: I think because whenever I have scans my bubs (including DD) have always measured a week smaller than my dates, I've just brought my test dates back a week and concluded in my head that I must have tested earlier than 4 weeks.

Anyway, that probably doesn't make sense to anyone but me... :(

Undecided now about what I should do. If I have low progesterone and that's contributing to the MCs, I want to test early enough to have some time to do something about it.

Think I'll test tomorrow, then Wednesday, and if I don't see anything I'll test again on Saturday.


----------



## Storked

Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Now I'm spotting pink when I wipe and (TMI) my vagina feels really tender - like when I sit down etc. :(

Praying so hard that this IS my rainbow baby still.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Storked - Your symptoms sound good to me hun - not long until testing date :dust::dust::dust:

Mummy - Could the spotting be implantation bleeding - if it is I would leave it a few days until you test hun :hugs: :dust::dust::dust:

Lisalee - Hope you are feeling fine hun and your little one is snuggled down:flower: - Peppermint tea might help with your gas hun:winkwink:

Nevergivingup - Where are you all your ladies are worried about you, hope you are okay:hugs:

AFM - I am now (2w5d) post DNC and still testing a v v v faint positive so I will leave testing until Thursday now when I will be (3w Post DNC).

Hope you all have a nice day, here it is raining and this is meant to be Summer :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

garfie said:


> Mummy - Could the spotting be implantation bleeding - if it is I would leave it a few days until you test hun :hugs: :dust::dust::dust:

I really hope so :(
I'll be testing tomorrow so that I can maybe see a doctor for a hCG and pregesterone level (just in case this is a MC). Might be too early for a positive though.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hi Ladies,

Sound's like there may be some potential BFP's appearing in the next few days. Good luck Mummy to 1 and Storked. :flower:

I also hope Nevergivingup is okay, but agree she may just need a few days out from the emotional rollarcoaster that is TTC.

As for me, I appear to have completely stopped bleeding. I feel almost like I am tempting fate by writing this but I am hopeful. :happydance: Should ovulate sometime early next week so I'm finally back on the TTC wagon. 

I'll be doing a relaxed SMEP with OPK's.

Keep going everyone!


----------



## garfie

LuxLisbon - Woohoo glad the bleeding stopped - our bodies are strange things:winkwink:

Mummy - How is the spotting going? - hope you get some answers soon.:flower:

Talking about answers I think I have confused my chart before putting in todays temp they were just bobbing about which I would expect - now with todays temp put in all of a sudden I am 8DPO - woohoo does that mean I can test soon:haha: what the hell is going on:shrug: 

Good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks garfie :flower:

I'd been terrified to check, but I've just been to the toilet and there's not much going on anymore. Plus, I still feel bloated-as which is a feeling that's disappeared quite quickly for me in my MCs (not that I've confirmed a pregnancy yet this time, but I just feel it).

I also have heaps of tenderness in my stomach muscles which reminds me of my pregnancy with my DD (though not this early when I had it with her).

I'll test in the morning and keep you all posted... Feeling much happier now though. Thanks girls. Just having somewhere to freak out instead of doing that with DH is a real lifesaver!! xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

garfie said:


> Talking about answers I think I have confused my chart before putting in todays temp they were just bobbing about which I would expect - now with todays temp put in all of a sudden I am 8DPO - woohoo does that mean I can test soon:haha: what the hell is going on:shrug:

I have NO IDEA when it comes to charting! So I can't be of any help lovely. Hopefully one of the other ladies on this thread can help you. Yay for maybe being close to testing though! (??) Haha. :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Lux, I am cheering you on!
Garfie, I think temps can be all over the place after a loss :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Mummy, so impatient for you to test now :)


----------



## garfie

Hmmm that's what I thought but........... 8 days ago I had the tiniest bit of bleeding which could have been o bleeding. Not sure if its even possible after a dnc:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

garfie said:


> Hmmm that's what I thought but........... 8 days ago I had the tiniest bit of bleeding which could have been o bleeding. Not sure if its even possible after a dnc:shrug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

You can O after a D&C :flower:


----------



## garfie

Thanks storked but I wouldn't even have been 2 weeks post dnc. Crazy or what:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Garfie, I ovulated as usual about 12-14 days after taking Cytotec. I hadn't even stopped bleeding! The spotting and bleeding continued until I got my period two weeks after ovulating, I then had a heavy period and it only just stopped last night (it's 5 weeks on Wednesday since I first took Cytotec). The human body is completely crazy sometimes, mine just carried on as usual despite other things going on at the same time. :wacko:


----------



## lisalee1

Update- 
Unfortunately, I just got my beta numbers from the doctor and the progesterone is going down instead of up. I'm waiting on a call for a Dr. appt now. Feeling so sad right now and defeated. My HCG #s are going up but not quite like it should. 

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy_2_One said:


> Now I'm spotting pink when I wipe and (TMI) my vagina feels really tender - like when I sit down etc. :(
> 
> Praying so hard that this IS my rainbow baby still.

Sounds promising! Can't wait til you test.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Oh no, Lisalee. I'm so sorry to hear that. I don't know the in's and out's of Progesterone and HCG numbers but can it be that it is still to early to make any firm judgments? Early pregnancy develops so differently in each woman and can't low progesterone be supplemented? 

I hope you have some support around you. Try and take it easy. Nothing is definite yet. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Aw hun :hugs: lisalee 

What are your hcg levels hun lets hope little one is just a slow starter.:flower:

As for low progesterone levels has the doc got back to you surely you can take something.

Aw hun keeping my fingers crossed for you, try and take it easy.

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

Thanks for the kind words. 
I'm hoping that the Dr. calls me soon. Will call back if no call within 20 minutes.
Day 1 HCG was 1050.
Day 2 (67 hrs later) was 2708.


----------



## lisalee1

Just got off the phone with the nurse. Have an appt scheduled 1st thing in the morning to see what the Dr. says. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## garfie

Good luck for tomorrow hun im sure we will all be thinking of you.:flower:
Glad you've got an appointment first thing try not to worry - not good for you or your little one. 

Hcg levels are supposed to double in 48 hrs hun but I have read where hcg levels were a bit lower and everything turned out well fingers crossed for you.:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Update-
> Unfortunately, I just got my beta numbers from the doctor and the progesterone is going down instead of up. I'm waiting on a call for a Dr. appt now. Feeling so sad right now and defeated. My HCG #s are going up but not quite like it should.
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

:cry: Oh no what will happen? We are here for you!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Good luck at the doctor's. I hope you receive the answers you desire. Keep us informed. :hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

garfie said:


> Good luck for tomorrow hun im sure we will all be thinking of you.:flower:
> Glad you've got an appointment first thing try not to worry - not good for you or your little one.
> 
> Hcg levels are supposed to double in 48 hrs hun but I have read where hcg levels were a bit lower and everything turned out well fingers crossed for you.:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I used an online HCG calculator and it looks like the HCG is doubling every 48.9 hrs. So that could be OK. I just hope that too much time hasn't passed since I last tested until my Dr. appt on Monday. 

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Storked

We will all keep you in our thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

HI MY "SOON JULY/AUGUST BFP'S" LOVELY LADIES!!!!!!! O my i am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo totally Sorry!!! PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR BEING MIA!!!. I have been on an emotional rollercoaster since the last post ab the bleeding, but there is def not excuse for it bc we can def go through everything together!!! :kiss::hugs: I actually thought this thread went quiet for a while bc i didnt get any email reminders that you all was posting here, im sorry ladies!! Well I've missed soo much, storked not trying to test early:happydance: mummy 2 one, def going to get the bfp, bamagurl stupid af came, lpjk af finally came, Yayyy!!! Luxlisbon 1st af came after m/c. thats a great feeling, i know a feeling of starting over. Garfie, im soo happy you're here with us still evn when i went mia, and trust me i know ab testing neg from a m/c, it seems like forever but it will def come and you will get your BFP soon ma'am, i just know it,u will POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!! REDMONKEYSOCK, im sorry about your insenstive SIL and dont worry ab your DH , mine thought the same thing when i felt as if his sisters were bein insenstive to my losses. Its ok to feel like that, but you have to bounce back and jump back in the game bc life isnt going to stop for people like us, people are still going to be having babies and being insensitive ab it to us but once you get your BFP, you wont care how insenstive they are, HEAD UP CHIN UP, im praying for you. Lisalee, ma'am im sorry you're going thru this, BUT IM hoping youare def a slow riser and everythin will be ok, hopefully the doc will have some great news for you, keep us updated!!! Praying for you ma'am!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS AN LOTS OF FAITH.

AFM: Well ladies, again im sorry but thank you all sooooo much for keeping this thread alive bc it totally wouldnt be anything without you all honestly. Its sooo much love in here even after reading all the post i missed i just wish we could all live in the same town so we can hang out daily!! Well after i went to the doc, my progesterone levels was 30 and my first beta after 12DPO was 135 that Tues a.m. and on Thurs. it was 295 so my doc was happy for that so she decided to give me some progesterone cream to help my body support the pregnancy. i vaginally enter it everynight for the whole trimester then i stop using it the 2nd trimester. Ab the bleeding that i freaked out about my ob did a cervix check and said she didnt see any bleeding hanging around and my cervix is closed and everything looks fine. So she decided we're not doing any more betas and my next appt will be on July 10 for my 6wks U/S. So far everything is going great, no more bleeding Lord forbid and my symptns are being very tired, hungry and very bloated. Soo far ladies i've been praying and trusting totally in God and putting all my faith in him and everything has been great!! Now i need the days to hurry up soo i can get to the 2nd trimester and have one less thing to worry about. Until then Ladies, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING AND BEING SOO CONCERNED AB ME, YAL ARE SOOO TOTALLY THE BEST!!! I will update the list bk up ASAP!!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup so glad that you are doing well :hugs:
we missed you lady!


----------



## Storked

So I was feeling out yesterday because my CM appeared to be drying up but today it is creamy and there is lots of it! Also my cervix is high and firm and my temps are high. So hopeful!


----------



## lisalee1

So glad to hear from you nevergivingup! Had me scared for a moment. I'm happy to hear that things are going well for you and that you are in good spirits. I like your idea about giving it to God. That's ultimately all we can do.


----------



## garfie

Nevergivingup -:happydance::happydance: you're back and happy and positive and PREGNANT time to relax and take it easy :flower:

Storked - All of that sounds good hun - keeping fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

Lisalee - :hugs: for tomorrow hun

Nevergivinup is back ladies :happydance::happydance:

AFM - still really confused by my body:cry: how can I be 8DPO:dohh: (you watch tomorrow it will all change again):winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Aww ladies, im soo happy im back. Although my DH dosent like me on this site soo im def ready for him to go bk to work. Storked a high cervix and lots of CM is awesome and very promising!! I was soo happy to see mine that i had BD just in case.

Garfie: i totally know how u feel about your body going thru the motions now since the m/c. But believe me when i tell you it will get back to normal. Are u waiting to test out from the m/c or are you DPO?

lisalee, sorry i had you scared but you know how this beginning process is, it's very emotional trying to just get over the hump. But yes ma'am dont worry yourelf crazy bc worrying is telling God that you dont have faith in him so let it all go ma'am and pary ab it and everything will be ok, it did for me, i had bleeding i had clots i was terrified but i decided this time im just going to let it all go and i did and it turned completely around for me Thank God and it will for you too!! Ask ur doc ab the progesterone cream. HEAD UP CHIN UP:kiss:


----------



## garfie

Nvergivingup - I've been testing every two days until I get a neg (still a vvv faint positive)

Also just to keep my hand in I have been temping and my temps have been bobbing about all over which is what I expected to happen :haha:

Putting todays temp in suddenly changed everything it said I was 8DPO :shrug: but like I said probably tomorrow it will be all back to bobbing about:winkwink:

I am really confused as I'm 2w5d post DNC and wouldn't have expected O yet.

:hugs:

X


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies! I'm baaaaaack. I was tired of having no updates so I decided to keep a low profile. Weeeeell, so I am officially CD1 (or at least spotting)! It's been a long road in the time since I had the suspected ectopic/abnormal pregnancy but alas, I am in the clear to make minimes. I am so excited that I had to leave work early today. One would think I was running home to BD but no, just left early. Hehe! I hope everyone is doing well. I have so much catching up to do. 

Nevergivingup, are we expecting?!!

Stork, I think the time is now. I look forward to hearing of your BFP.

All other ladies of June/July BFPs, I hope you're well and I am looking forward to catching up on your progress.


----------



## Sweetz33

Got my :bfp: shock last night and confirmed with a digi test this AM. Go to doc on the 11th for blood test. :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Congrat Sweetz!!!!


----------



## Storked

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS SWEETZ!! Quick question, since i skimmed thru our previous post so fast while i was mia i didnt realize u were posting here. Sorry i missed the history up to your BFP and didnt get to give u a big welcome. WELCOME MA'AM :hi:

BayBeeEm: YAY you're bk!! Im soo happy for u that AF has arrived or either some spotting. Im def rooting for u ma'am!!! I would leave work too. O and yes i am sxpecting:winkwink: i am due March 5th:happydance:

garfie:yea, i tried that chart too after my 12wk DNC but i didnt understand it bc it was asking me of my last cycle and being that i was waitn for the bleeding to stop and AF to come i didnt know how to do it. But i never knew when i "O" evn the opks didnt work for me.I dont know when i "O" but i had gotten prego 5wks later w/o AF so maybe i did "O" 2 or 3wks after my m/c bc i was def in 2wk wait. So i dont know what to tell you ma'am, but i did tested neg. b4 i began BD again. Are u still bleeding?


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee & Nevergivingup; :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: / :wohoo: Symptns: pimples:shrug: :sleep: always.

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: :wohoo: /Symptns 2Day?



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF finally here :happydance:

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day? /

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: DPO?/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Soon July BFP/ Waiting TTC due to MC :thumbup:/Testing Date? July

Bamagurl:AF showed/ CD? /

Shyiah:DPO ?/Symptns 2Day? 

lpjkp: AF showed/CD? /


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - :happydance::happydance: congrats on your BFP hun, did you do anything different this cycle? - I'm sure the ladies on here would like to know - or is it just me being nosey :haha:

Nevergivingup - I had a DNC and this is the strange thing apart from cramping I never really had any effects (no bleeding) after I left the hospital. I have had 1 day of the tiniest bit of blood (thought the witch was on her way:winkwink:) but since that nothing. I am really confused my HPT's are deff getting lighter (so that's gotta be good :cry:) 

The only thing I can think is it's going by previous cycles and ignored the pregnancy one? - in which case if my body is back to normal the :witch: should be here Saturday:shrug:

So tell me lady how are you feeling? - tired, bloated, constipated all the beautiful things they forget to mention during pregnancy:winkwink:

Hope you are taking it easy:coffee: :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies testing soon 

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

O wow no bleeding after DNC that is awesome, my last m/c it had me fool bc once my hcg levels hit 0 thats when i begin bleeding and i thought that was strange so i called my ob and she said that was great bc now the body is expelling the fetus... im was like :wacko::shrug: i dont know anymore. But i do hope AF show for u soon. I know i was happy to see her myself last time.

AFM: well not too much constipated but i am very tired all the time but when its time for me to sleep at night i toss and turn and just cant go to sleep and im still having vivid scary dreams..ugh!and now my face is welcoming baby pimples here and there. Im sooo def ready to hit 2nd trimester!!! And i just refilled my progesterone cream refills so i am def looking forward to that every night. They should def sale that over the counter being that so many prego women need it. O well just my thoughts. Have a great day ma'am, im bk off to la la land. 

ps; Thanks ma'am for being soo sweet, it will get better for U!! patience is really the key though, but you will get there and we will be rejoicing with you!!! HEAD UP CHIN UP! :kiss:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Congratulations Sweetz :flower:

Good to see you back Nevergivingup! :winkwink: I'm pleased that things seem to be progressing well for you. Let it continue now for the next 8 months. :cloud9:

AFM, I don't really know what to say, my period ended on Sunday evening but last night I had more red spotting. I don't know if this related to my period, the miscarriage, are my hormones messed up, is there something of the pregnancy still remaining? I don't know but I am becoming fed up with it. I am going to go and see my gynae this week and get an explanation. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

WELCOME BACK NEVERGIVINGUP!!! We missed you!! :hugs:
I'm so glad everything's looking good for your pregnancy lovely! This one's going to be so sticky you'll probably be late in giving birth! (haha!)

lisalee - excited for you hun :flower:

AFM... I did a test this morning and got a BFN, which is to be expected so early, but I had hoped to just get a super early positive. I'll be testing again tomorrow and maybe the day after etc until I get my BFP though... I saw the doc this morning on an unrelated matter and he agreed that I could be taking baby aspirin as a precaution (and he gave me a test from the clinic so I can do that tomorrow and hopefully it's a bit more sensitive). Got the 100mg aspirin and just hanging out now for my BFP so I can get some early bloods done to check progesterone, as it hasn't been tested before for me and I feel like that could be contributing to my MCs. [-o<

So I'm excited, but freaking out at the same time... Have had a little more (brown) spotting today, along with increased CM, and it looks good in terms of timing for IB'ing, so I'm just trusting in God that that's it and I'll see no more now.


----------



## garfie

Lisalee - How did you get on at the Docs hun, was keeping my fingers crossed for you:flower:

Mummy - How many DPO are you? - You might be better waiting to test again on Thursday rather than tomorrow hun as HCG doubles every two days (mind you I don't think I would be able to resist POAS :blush:)

I'm waiting to test on Thursday (when I'll be 11DPO) according to FF:haha:

Will be a bit of a sad day cos I will be 3 weeks post DNC (and may get a bright white test):cry:

Also I tested positive last time at 11DPO (after a major temp drop the day before):cry:

Ah well I guess I have to go through this to get my BFP :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

garfie said:


> Mummy - How many DPO are you? - You might be better waiting to test again on Thursday rather than tomorrow hun as HCG doubles every two days (mind you I don't think I would be able to resist POAS :blush:)

I think I'm 9DPO today (going off O pains and a 28 day cycle). I have 3 more tests at home so I don't think I'll be able to help but test every day until I get my BFP... :blush:

I'm just terrified of the possibility of low progesterone contributing to my MCs, so if I get a super early pos, then maybe I can have bloods done in time to make a difference this time (does that make sense or do I just sound crazy!!?!?)


----------



## garfie

No hun that doesn't sound crazy at all to me:flower:

I asked my Doc the last time for prog test but she said no just relax everything is going fine - yeah right!:cry:

Next time I will be asking for prog test and HCG test as soon as my BFP lands:happydance:

9DPO is early hun I would say - I tested positive 11DPO, but yeah if POAS makes you feel better you do it!:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well last BFP I had was only 10DPO, but I think implantation happened on 6DPO (whereas this cycle it was 8DPO), so I probably really am a few days off having any chance of a +

My doc will do as he's told in terms of testing! Haha. He's keen to do anything I ask him to after seeing me through the last 2 BFPs and subsequent MCs, so I'm lucky there.


----------



## Storked

Mummy, I tested as well. Stupid of me. I never got a BFP until I was pretty dang late for a period. Now I need to go purchase another cheap test to take it's place. But hey, at least I got it out of my system lol.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> Mummy, I tested as well. Stupid of me. I never got a BFP until I was pretty dang late for a period. Now I need to go purchase another cheap test to take it's place. But hey, at least I got it out of my system lol.

Haha. Love this ^^

We will both have BFPs this month, I know it!

Now would you feel better if I just didn't tell you that I'm just going to do the same thing tomorrow...?? :blush:


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS MUMMY_2_ONE!!! LOL I will take a late birthing as long as i can make it thru the whole 8 ok!! Ma'ma your symtpns are sounding GREAT!!! Brown spotting, O MY :wohoo: Mummy 2 One, it sounds like u def have that July BFP!!! And i love your Positivity, your'e making me almost tempted to test again:haha: Until then yes ma'am, i totally agree with you as soon as you get that BFP ask that doc for some progesterone. My doc seem similar to yours after my 2 m/cs she's on top of it now, evn with my progesterone levels being 30 she still insisted prescribing me progesterone just in case. SO YES THE FIRST FAINT BFP, make that appt. to get it!! IM SOO Happy for u ma'am, bc i know u have it!!! 

Garfie: im sorry, let it out ma'am, dont hold it in. But know most of us have been thru it too and the m/c part will be over soon evn though it seems like 4ever, but bc we want out rainbow baby we will go thru devastation, night crys and pain to get our little bean.


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, I tested as well. Stupid of me. I never got a BFP until I was pretty dang late for a period. Now I need to go purchase another cheap test to take it's place. But hey, at least I got it out of my system lol.
> 
> Haha. Love this ^^
> 
> We will both have BFPs this month, I know it!
> 
> Now would you feel better if I just didn't tell you that I'm just going to do the same thing tomorrow...?? :blush:Click to expand...

Go ahead but I won't. Need to use up my cheap ones on the days I agreed to so I can get my hands on good tests! Trust me, if my hubby had given me the money... hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee & Nevergivingup; :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: / Symptns: pimples:shrug: :sleep: always.

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: /Symptns 2Day?



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF finally here 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day: lots of cm/ high cervix

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 9 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Soon July BFP/ Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date? July

Bamagurl:AF showed/ CD? /

ShyiahPO ?/Symptns 2Day? 

lpjkp: AF showed/CD 7 /


----------



## lpjkp

Oh wow!!! Congratulations nevergivingup! I hadn't seen you're pregnant! How exciting!!

I'm now on CD7 and AF is nearly gone...yay for BD'ing! My temps are low and really stable (Like near enough the same temperature everyday!), and I've been using my CBFM which, so far, says I'm not very fertile yet...but when that fertile time comes, we'll be ready! x


----------



## Storked

I feel so done. I'm tired.


----------



## lpjkp

Storked said:


> I feel so done. I'm tired.

You're doing great storked, keep going! This is my 9th cycle now so I know how you feel,but it's going to be the most amazing feeling for us all when we get what we are all wishing for xx


----------



## nevergivingup

SO TRUE lpjkp!!!! COULDNT SAID IT BETTER!! HANG IN THERE STORK!! You're def almost there and we cant wait to hear that Big announcement of BFP!!! It's worth it!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey all! I got my :bfp: late night on July 1st. :) :happydance: Confirmed the next morning with digi test. Have 1st appt on the 11th. YAY!

Symptoms so far: Dizzy, sore boobs, very tired, and this am for the first time - nausea


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats to all you ladies who got your :bfp:!! So excited for yall...

Nevergivingup~so glad to hear from you! We were all getting worried, but certainly happy to know our worrying was for nothing! This is your sticky bean I just know it! So excited for you! Keep us updated on symptoms & apts!

Storked~ It is going to happen, I just know it!!! Don't lose heart!!! Can't wait to log in and see the BIG NEWS OF :bfp:!!!!!

AFM~ I am still having light bleeding from af, by tomorrow she will be on her way YAY then just taking it easy this month. I have been putting too much focus on ttc & not enough focus on the hubby & dd. I am certainly taking back control from my mmc if that makes sense... School is starting back up in August so that will take my mind off of it a lot!!! Hoping to get the :bfp: this cycle. Apparently I am on 33 day cycles now which is okay with me; however that will put me finding out in the very very first few days of August....so I am thinking we need to change the name of this thread & add August haha! 

Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## Storked

lpjkp said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I feel so done. I'm tired.
> 
> You're doing great storked, keep going! This is my 9th cycle now so I know how you feel,but it's going to be the most amazing feeling for us all when we get what we are all wishing for xxClick to expand...

Just wish I was capable of thinking about it without all the obsessing :?
:dust: dear


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Congrats to all you ladies who got your :bfp:!! So excited for yall...
> 
> Nevergivingup~so glad to hear from you! We were all getting worried, but certainly happy to know our worrying was for nothing! This is your sticky bean I just know it! So excited for you! Keep us updated on symptoms & apts!
> 
> Storked~ It is going to happen, I just know it!!! Don't lose heart!!! Can't wait to log in and see the BIG NEWS OF :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> AFM~ I am still having light bleeding from af, by tomorrow she will be on her way YAY then just taking it easy this month. I have been putting too much focus on ttc & not enough focus on the hubby & dd. I am certainly taking back control from my mmc if that makes sense... School is starting back up in August so that will take my mind off of it a lot!!! Hoping to get the :bfp: this cycle. Apparently I am on 33 day cycles now which is okay with me; however that will put me finding out in the very very first few days of August....so I am thinking we need to change the name of this thread & add August haha!
> 
> Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!!!

That news may be a while :laugh2:
Yay for taking it easy! Good luck :dust:


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies who got your :bfp:!! So excited for yall...
> 
> Nevergivingup~so glad to hear from you! We were all getting worried, but certainly happy to know our worrying was for nothing! This is your sticky bean I just know it! So excited for you! Keep us updated on symptoms & apts!
> 
> Storked~ It is going to happen, I just know it!!! Don't lose heart!!! Can't wait to log in and see the BIG NEWS OF :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> AFM~ I am still having light bleeding from af, by tomorrow she will be on her way YAY then just taking it easy this month. I have been putting too much focus on ttc & not enough focus on the hubby & dd. I am certainly taking back control from my mmc if that makes sense... School is starting back up in August so that will take my mind off of it a lot!!! Hoping to get the :bfp: this cycle. Apparently I am on 33 day cycles now which is okay with me; however that will put me finding out in the very very first few days of August....so I am thinking we need to change the name of this thread & add August haha!
> 
> Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!!!
> 
> That news may be a while :laugh2:
> Yay for taking it easy! Good luck :dust:Click to expand...

When you least expect it, it will happen!!!!:happydance:


----------



## garfie

lpjkp - Is you monitor saying LOW hun, how long are your cycles normally:flower:

Storked - Wow loving the patience - you will have to give me lessons I'm itching to test already:dohh:

Bamagurl - Boot the :witch: right outta your door and tell her she's not welcome anymore!:winkwink:

Sweetz 33 - :happydance: congrats on your BFP, have you tried peppermint tea for nausea?:thumbup:

AFM - As you all know im in a right pickle at the mo, had some very strange stabbing pains early on didn't last long they were in my side maybe O :shrug: maybe the :witch: oh well I will still be testing Thursday :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

No garfie I will try that...thank you!

As for the :bfp: showing up when you least expect it...this is the first month DH and weren't even trying! No temping, no smeping, no monitoring cm...and BAM....I got a positive. I think I was stressing myself out too much with all the ttc stuff. Heck we barely bd'n bc half the month I was sick! I say when it is time to happen, it will happen. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee & Nevergivingup; :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: pimples:shrug: :sleep: always.

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF finally here 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date?/ Symtns 2Day: lots of cm/ high cervix

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 9 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Soon July BFP/ Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date? July

Shyiah: DPO ?/Symptns 2Day? 

lpjkp: AF showed/CD 7 / 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF showed/ CD? /

REMINDER: Please keep Our Lovely Lisalee in your prayers, bc im sure she might be MIA bc this process is very emotional. So Lisalee we are def rooting for you ma'am and praying everthing turns out fine!! :thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

BamaGurl that dosent sound strange at all!! Take it back i agree!!! BD'ing should be fun just let it happen(but still BD everyother day or every 3 days..just n case) I thought your post was funny so i changed it just like you need it, bc you know we are def here for you all the way until you get that BFP!!!!

For future references and new members joining this awesome group, If you havent gone through this journey with us before your BFP,or havent posted anything other than your BFP then I would really appreciate it if you introduce yourself tell us your story and consider the ladies in here. I dont agree with ladies coming into this forum out of nowhere and announcing their BFP's and we never heard from them b4. I know it's a joyous moment for you and I am totally happy and rooting for you but we do have ladies in here who are going thru a m/c now who are going thru things and really need support but nothing is worser than having someone come up here and announce a BFP with no story and previous post behind it, i believe it's mean. So please ladies, we welcome anyone but please take in consideration the previous post and what we have going on here b4 posting for the first time that you recieved a BFP. Thanks ladies!! NOW POSITIVE THOUGHTS OF COURSE!! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

:cry: nevergivinup - that's exactly how I feel - thanks for being so understanding, I love to hear about BFP's but out of nowhere:shrug: Before I join a thread I read everything too so you already know the ladies (kind of) when you post:happydance:

Still waiting to test:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

I totally understand! i wouldnt do it and i dont want anyone else too! I got my Lovely ladies back, dont worry!!


----------



## Sweetz33

If that is in regards to me I apologize. I have been following this thread but never posted. I will introduce myself :) and please accept my apologies if I offended or hurt anyone. It was not intentional.

My DH and I lost our angel last oct/nov. I was 8 weeks along. My body did not naturally mc so I went into an emergency d&c in November due to blood poisoning. This is my 2 nd mc so it hit very hard. I have a 10 y/o and I was a surrogate a now 6 y/o. They are assuming some tainted food which led to food poisoning is what caused the mc. I was heartbroken...DH was very upset. We started trying again in February. I have been in and out of doctor with various health issues, to the point. I thought I couldn't conceive so this past month I didn't temp, cm check, smep, anything. I was just over the stress and said its not worth the effort if the docs say it is not a high chances can conceive. I have been blessed this month, but I am very nervous. His son is 16 so this will be a very big age gap for both our kids. All I can say is when it is time, it will happen. Stay positive and keep smiling! 

Again I apologize if I offended or hurt anyone. Maybe I should of posted and not just lurked.


----------



## lpjkp

@garfie: yep,its just got the one bar at the minute so im at the low fertility stage :) im fine with that though because AF has only finished today,so im not expecting my healthy sticky eggy to be popping for at least a week...its great though having something tell you when you're fertile or not! 

@nevergivingup: I really do agree with you...i think its so lovely getting to know you guys on here,and it makes it so much more special to see us all achieve our bfps one by one...of course im genuinely happy for those that are really excited to announce their sticky bean, but its slightly disheartening encouraging each other when we are feeling the struggles of ttc and someone unknown announces they've achieved what we are feeling sad about x


----------



## Storked

BFP and soon to be BFP ladies: what do you do/plan to do, skincare-wise? I know nevergivingup has mentioned zits and I totally got acne during my last pregnancy but my husband, who is a chemist, had me restricted to really plain face wash. So I am curious.
Also, has anyone used apricot oil and did you like it?
I am trying to keep my mind off of TTC and just obsess over little, future things


----------



## nevergivingup

lpjk: You know we all understands each other. And we're def here for each other and i believe we're close enough on here and been through enough to express our feelings:winkwink:

Sweetz33: THANK YOU :hugs: For understanding where we're coming from. It's def nothing to offend you at all but our feelings need to be expressed. I DEF accept your apologies, and i def appreciate you telling us your story, now we can see that we def have something in common than just a random chick coming and yelling her BFP in our faces and she dont know our struggle. Im sorry about your struggle/losses but i am totally happy that in the end of wanting to stop trying that you're still on top. Congrats ma'am and WELCOME TO THE LOVELY "SOON JULY/AUGUST BFP'S LADIES GROUP!! Thanks for finally posting too:haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

TY for accepting my apology. I really feel awful. I know how it feels to see someone get a bfp and be told you probably won't get your bfp. I guess I let my excitement get the best of me. I am sorry for everyone's losses, I truly am. I have been there and nothing can really help with that sorrow unless you have experienced it first hand. I still mourn my 2 losses. I lost the 1st in 2004 and that was hard bc my thn oh (my daughters father) denounced the child and called me every name in the book...that did not help at all. My 2nd I already told y'all about. I am all about supporting, helping, and doing whatever I can for all the ladies on this board. If it wasn't for this board, I would of lost my mind when we lost our angel. Hugs & :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: pimples always.

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Dizzy, sore boobs, very tired, and this am for the first time - nausea



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF finally here 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: july 8th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 9 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting

lpjkp: AF Gone :happydance:/ Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but :sex: 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Bamagurl:AF showed and almost gone :happydance: CD? /

Shyiah: DPO ?/Symptns 2Day? 

REMINDER: Please keep Our Lovely Lisalee in your prayers, bc im sure she might be MIA bc this process is very emotional. So Lisalee we are def rooting for you ma'am and praying everthing turns out fine!!


----------



## garfie

lpjkp - This is your first time using the CBFM right - sometimes it may take a month or two to recognise your cyles, bet your not one of them though:flower:

Once you get your HIGH :sex: and when the eggy pops up their is no feeling like it (other than a BFP:winkwink:)

Do not feed it any more sticks though hun when you have reached your first PEAK as it is pre programmed to say PEAK twice and then LOW.

Do you know how long your cycles are hun?

Storked - I just used a very mild face wash when I was pregnant and I don't think you can go wrong with a moisturiser that is for a baby - such as Johnsons.

There are lots of products out there that are specifically geared towards pregnant women, so when you get your BFP off you go shopping:happydance:

Apricot oil - what is that for hun? is it for stretchmarks or something else? share the secret:winkwink:

Sweetz - So sorry for your loss:flower: glad you're not lurking anymore but have posted :hi: and congrats again on your BFP :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm break out bad myself and what helps me out is a few things:

1. When conditioning hair in shower, keep it away from hairline and stick to ends.
2. Use hypoallergenic/scent free baby wipes through the day to wash off excess oils
3. Use very, very mild soap...I use dove.
4. If you can handle it, once a week do an all natural face masque. I use Queen Helne(?). I will post the name in a bit. Works wonders.


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked: when are you testing ma'am? and what are your symptns?

ive always had bad acne but once i gotten prego it kindve cleared up alittle bit but now since i've been out in that 108' degree weather i think the heat is causing my face to rage against me. Ive only been using Dove sensitive soap and some daily dun tan cream for my face to keep it from getting damaged. I use to use the apricot scrub and i love it bc it had the tiny beads in it and it felt soo good up against my face but of course i always look for a quick fix soo i went on to Proactive which didnt work either soo now im just a pimple walking around:haha:

Sweetz33: Thanks for being soooo sweet, we wouldve never known, so thank you for sharing it with us, an o my no one wll never know how it feel for a woman to lose a child even if it was early on. It was still a part of us and very hard to concieve! Im def happy for u, the appraoch you took, i took it to with this pregnancy but it def drove me crazy so im advising all my lovely "Soon July/August BFp's" to take it easy and if they're going for the relaz approach def go for it but dont go nuts trying to figure out "O"!


----------



## lpjkp

@garfie...my cycles are around 28 days long,and I think I've been ovulating around cd15,but hopefully the monitor will let me know for sure! I've read that it takes a while for it to program to your cycle so I've bought extra sticks I case,but it would be so lovely to be one of the lucky few that it works for first time!

@Nevergivingup: put me down for testing 24th july...thatll be day 28 of my cycle,if I can hold out till then!

JULY is the month for our bfps!x


----------



## bamagurl

YAY for August add :wohoo: haha I am on CD4 so my goodness right at the beginning. Strategy this go around target days of ovulation of course & :sex: every 2-3 days!!! Will be testing August 1st! We are catching it this time!!! FOR SURE!

Oh my ladies acne ugh I have problems with it when pregnant and when af shows! I normally can try and control it with some face wash with little "activating beads" haha. However sometimes I just roll with the bumps!

nevergivingup~ Thanks for having our backs! You & all these wonderful ladies are what makes this group my awesome fav :wohoo:!!! It is crazy how a common heartache can bring together a group of strangers and turn them into supporters & cheerleaders :) I don't know what I would do without you ladies!


----------



## Storked

Thanks for sharing guys! I will definitely keep it all in mind when I next get a BFP :D

nevergivingup: I will test this Sunday. I had thought about Saturday but testing this morning just sucked the eagerness out of me. My symptoms are nothing to write home about since they could be PMS: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...
I didn't check my cervical position or CM or temp or ANYTHING today. It has been kind of refreshing :D


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> Thanks for sharing guys! I will definitely keep it all in mind when I next get a BFP :D
> 
> nevergivingup: I will test this Sunday. I had thought about Saturday but testing this morning just sucked the eagerness out of me. My symptoms are nothing to write home about since they could be PMS: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...
> I didn't check my cervical position or CM or temp or ANYTHING today. It has been kind of refreshing :D

Sounds promising!!! I am thinking Sunday we will be adding another :bfp:!!! Your patience in testing is admirable! I am impressed haha! I will need advice on waiting when it comes close to that time!! Fingers Crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing guys! I will definitely keep it all in mind when I next get a BFP :D
> 
> nevergivingup: I will test this Sunday. I had thought about Saturday but testing this morning just sucked the eagerness out of me. My symptoms are nothing to write home about since they could be PMS: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...
> I didn't check my cervical position or CM or temp or ANYTHING today. It has been kind of refreshing :D
> 
> Sounds promising!!! I am thinking Sunday we will be adding another :bfp:!!! Your patience in testing is admirable! I am impressed haha! I will need advice on waiting when it comes close to that time!! Fingers Crossed for you!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I think my failure of a test this morning shows how little restraint I really have LOL
If I get AF though I won't be super sad- as long as it comes tomorrow! I used to have 25 day cycles and would love it if my body went back to normal. Then maybe TTC would be easier/less stressful :)
I just experimented with cheddar bacon MUFFINS! Hope they turn out ok. I gotta run to the store and grab some eggs and cream cheese...and another $ HPT to replace the one I used this morning :blush:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: pimples :shrug: :sleep: always.

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Dizzy, sore boobs, very tired, and this am for the first time - nausea



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF finally here :happydance:

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 8th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 9 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting

lpjkp: AF Gone / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Bamagurl:AF showed and almost gone :happydance: CD? /

Shyiah: DPO ?/Symptns 2Day? 

REMINDER: Please keep Our Lovely Lisalee in your prayers, bc im sure she might be MIA bc this process is very emotional. So Lisalee we are def rooting for you ma'am and praying everthing turns out fine!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked that sounds so yummy! Omg...I am going to try those haha


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing guys! I will definitely keep it all in mind when I next get a BFP :D
> 
> nevergivingup: I will test this Sunday. I had thought about Saturday but testing this morning just sucked the eagerness out of me. My symptoms are nothing to write home about since they could be PMS: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...
> I didn't check my cervical position or CM or temp or ANYTHING today. It has been kind of refreshing :D
> 
> Sounds promising!!! I am thinking Sunday we will be adding another :bfp:!!! Your patience in testing is admirable! I am impressed haha! I will need advice on waiting when it comes close to that time!! Fingers Crossed for you!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think my failure of a test this morning shows how little restraint I really have LOL
> If I get AF though I won't be super sad- as long as it comes tomorrow! I used to have 25 day cycles and would love it if my body went back to normal. Then maybe TTC would be easier/less stressful :)
> I just experimented with cheddar bacon MUFFINS! Hope they turn out ok. I gotta run to the store and grab some eggs and cream cheese...and another $ HPT to replace the one I used this morning :blush:Click to expand...

Those sound yummy! Hey at least you have only used 1 test! That shows restraint haha


----------



## Sweetz33

The face masque is called "mint julep masque" and the company is Queen Helene. I'm pretty sure I got it at Walmart. 

Another idea, before you wash your face, open the pores with a bit of steam, wash face and rinse with cold water.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked that sounds so yummy! Omg...I am going to try those haha

The recipe was super easy! My husband has already eaten half so I will have to make more. SO GOOD NOM NOM NOM :munch:


----------



## garfie

Put the recipe up then it will help while I'm waiting:coffee:

I can cook instead:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing guys! I will definitely keep it all in mind when I next get a BFP :D
> 
> nevergivingup: I will test this Sunday. I had thought about Saturday but testing this morning just sucked the eagerness out of me. My symptoms are nothing to write home about since they could be PMS: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...
> I didn't check my cervical position or CM or temp or ANYTHING today. It has been kind of refreshing :D
> 
> Sounds promising!!! I am thinking Sunday we will be adding another :bfp:!!! Your patience in testing is admirable! I am impressed haha! I will need advice on waiting when it comes close to that time!! Fingers Crossed for you!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I think my failure of a test this morning shows how little restraint I really have LOL
> If I get AF though I won't be super sad- as long as it comes tomorrow! I used to have 25 day cycles and would love it if my body went back to normal. Then maybe TTC would be easier/less stressful :)
> I just experimented with cheddar bacon MUFFINS! Hope they turn out ok. I gotta run to the store and grab some eggs and cream cheese...and another $ HPT to replace the one I used this morning :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Those sound yummy! Hey at least you have only used 1 test! That shows restraint hahaClick to expand...

I still have OPKs to use in the meantime :haha:

Sweetz33, I think I may have that! Or maybe it is a peel off one... :dohh:
Is it a clay mask? I wash my face with hot water because it just seems to make for less blackheads and better exfoliation. I am always reading in mags that you don't need to exfoliate every day but my skin is gross if I don't so...I scrub my face every day :blush:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes it is a clay masque.


----------



## garfie

Storked - what are your OPK's looking like, out of curiosity:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

It is important that at least after you wash with warm to splash with cold as that closes the pores back up preventing lots of dirt getting in them.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> It is important that at least after you wash with warm to splash with cold as that closes the pores back up preventing lots of dirt getting in them.

Can toner count? It feels cool to my skin :flower:

Garfie, my OPKs just have a faint second line. Nothing exciting. Though honestly, I never once got a positive using them. May be the brand though- a friend of mine used the same brand and never got a second line ever and she ended up pregnant so clearly...she ovulated :dohh:


----------



## Sweetz33

hehe yes toner can count :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> hehe yes toner can count :)

Oh goodie! Then I am set :D


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sweetz, welcome, CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP, and thanks for being understanding of where nevergivingup was coming from x So excited to be sharing your journey with you now :flower:

Storked - good girl for holding off :clap:

Bamagurl - August will be your BFP month, I know it!

AFM - Well I couldn't help myself and POAS again this morning... Only to see another BFN. (I know it's still too early though).

No spotting overnight or this morning which makes me feel better, and last night I was so bloated I looked about 4 months along! Still having some stomach muscle pain like I've been doing sit-ups, and that reminds me of my pregnancy with my DD (though not till further along with her).

Now I'm sick with an awful cold though as well, so who knows whether exhaustion is from a bean or just from being unwell. And I can't really take anything for it!

Hoping beyond hope to get my BFP Friday or Saturday. Don't think I'll test tomorrow. But then there is the progesterone thing... SO CONFUSED as to what to do :cry:


----------



## lisalee1

Hi ladies! There has been quite a bit of activity on the thread. 

Sweetz- Sorry to hear about your losses. I know they must've been hard to deal with. But congrats on your new BFP! Stay positive from here on out!

Nevergivingup- Thx for keeping us updated and adding your sunshine to the thread. Congrats on you BFP too! 

Storked- I 2nd the person (don't remember who) who said Apricot scrub. That's what I use. Also the Queen Helene product mentioned is also good. 

AFM- Went to the Dr. today. The Doc was not concerned about my beta and said she doesn't give much credence to testing for progesterone. They did an abdominal and transvaginal ultrasound and dated me at 4w4days, but that's not an official date. I think they are off by at least 4 days b/c I know I have to be at least 5 weeks. 
They saw the gestational sac and yolk sac. I go back in 2 wks for a followup ultrasound. 
So til then, I will continue on in faith unless something changes. 

Thank you all for your kind words, thoughts, wishes, and prayers. 

May we have many more BFP to come! :)


----------



## lisalee1

lpjkp said:


> Oh wow!!! Congratulations nevergivingup! I hadn't seen you're pregnant! How exciting!!
> 
> I'm now on CD7 and AF is nearly gone...yay for BD'ing! My temps are low and really stable (Like near enough the same temperature everyday!), and I've been using my CBFM which, so far, says I'm not very fertile yet...but when that fertile time comes, we'll be ready! x

You will be fertile in no time! Good luck and cheers to AF almost being gone! :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Can you buy a progesterone cream? Or is that unsafe?


----------



## lisalee1

Storked said:


> Can you buy a progesterone cream? Or is that unsafe?

Good suggestion. I was looking at buying some from the health store. Anyone recommend a certain brand?


----------



## Storked

No idea Lisa. Sorry honey :flower:
Mummy, the cream suggestion goes out to you too :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> No idea Lisa. Sorry honey :flower:
> Mummy, the cream suggestion goes out to you too :)

Saw my GP yesterday and he was happy for me to start taking aspirin, but when I mentioned progesterone he seemed uncomfortable with the idea. I think because his field of expertise isn't fertility he's hesitant to do much without bloods (and probably an expert opinion). I think I just need to get over the whole idea and trust that all my levels are fine. But just can't help feeling like I could be doing something about if they're not. :cry:


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy_2_One said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> No idea Lisa. Sorry honey :flower:
> Mummy, the cream suggestion goes out to you too :)
> 
> Saw my GP yesterday and he was happy for me to start taking aspirin, but when I mentioned progesterone he seemed uncomfortable with the idea. I think because his field of expertise isn't fertility he's hesitant to do much without bloods (and probably an expert opinion). I think I just need to get over the whole idea and trust that all my levels are fine. But just can't help feeling like I could be doing something about if they're not. :cry:Click to expand...

I totally understand how you feel. My Doc doesn't think P is important or worth monitoring. After looking at various opinions online, I think I will leave it alone right now. I'm OK with seeing the gest sac and yolk sac which leads me to believe the fetus is a little older than they said at the Doc. I'm not bleeding or having heavy cramping. 

Storked, thx again for the idea tho. :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

I will ask my doc about the P. cream. My first appt is on wednesday. They are monitoring all my levels and they are very open to all my crazy lady questions hehe


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> I will ask my doc about the P. cream. My first appt is on wednesday. They are monitoring all my levels and they are very open to all my crazy lady questions hehe

They aren't crazy :flower:


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> No idea Lisa. Sorry honey :flower:
> Mummy, the cream suggestion goes out to you too :)
> 
> Saw my GP yesterday and he was happy for me to start taking aspirin, but when I mentioned progesterone he seemed uncomfortable with the idea. I think because his field of expertise isn't fertility he's hesitant to do much without bloods (and probably an expert opinion). I think I just need to get over the whole idea and trust that all my levels are fine. But just can't help feeling like I could be doing something about if they're not. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand how you feel. My Doc doesn't think P is important or worth monitoring. After looking at various opinions online, I think I will leave it alone right now. I'm OK with seeing the gest sac and yolk sac which leads me to believe the fetus is a little older than they said at the Doc. I'm not bleeding or having heavy cramping.
> 
> Storked, thx again for the idea tho. :flower:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz33 said:


> I will ask my doc about the P. cream. My first appt is on wednesday. They are monitoring all my levels and they are very open to all my crazy lady questions hehe

Thx! It'd be great to get another Dr's opinion without having to go to the Dr again. :flower:

You should ask as many questions as you think of. Write them down if you have to. You have the right to ask.


----------



## Sweetz33

Because of some health issues I am very very nervous. I refuse to eat out this pregnancy as the doctors suspected food poisoning led to my mc. I won't eat anything unless my DH or I cook it. I changed doctors a few months ago and this new group are so much more receptive to my nerves. They are going to monitor my levels weekly starting next wednesday to make sure everything is progressing correctly.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33, I think I may change doctors when pregnant too. At least for the first trimester. :?


----------



## Sweetz33

My last doctors were a-holes. When I mc and they were telling me they said you mc, there is no heartbeat, so you should be feeling a lot of pain soon so here is a Rx for some vicodin. 

First of all...rude as hell, 2nd...I'm allergic to vicodin...its like they never looked at my chart.

Then when I didn't mc naturally and got a severe blood infection, they didn't really explain what was going on, and just rushed me into surgery. It wasn't until 3 days later that I found out I had a blood infection. Then when I told them I was depressed they said it was all in my head and that food poisoning was most likely the cause and I should watch what I eat when pregnant. 

My new doctors are great. They did all bloodwork to make sure all levels were ok. They are making sure that my health is perfect. When I told them I got positive HPT they immediately set me up with a high risk OB/GYN who is going to make sure I am all set. Only downside is that she is only in my area once a week. Gotta love living in the boonies haha Well, actually I live in an area of mostly retired people so no need for a pregnancy doc haha


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: pimples:shrug: always :sleep: .

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Dizzy, sore boobs, very tired, and this am for the first time - nausea



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Soon July BFP/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF finally here :happydance:

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 8th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: Soon July BFP/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 9 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting :shrug:

lpjkp: AF Gone :happydance:/ Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but :sex:

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then...:coffee: 

Shyiah: DPO ?/Symptns 2Day? 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF showed and almost gone :happydance: CD? /


----------



## nevergivingup

Yayyy Lisalee you are back soo happy you didnt stay away long like me:haha: And totally happy everything is going good and your doc is fine and content with your levels! yayy for you! As long as you have a good doc then you have nothing to worry ab.

Mummy 2 One i def need you to stop worryn if your doc thinks you're fine and you levels are fine then dont worry about it. Bc he must knows something more, so stop worryn ma'am. im sure when you get the BFP he will test for "P" then.

AFM: im still hangin in there, went bra shopping with my sis and had to get measured and found out that i went up an extra cup size:dohh: I did not need anymore of those! Well ladies i see the question is ab progesterone, im sure your doc will let you all know ab each level, and it's def ok to ask. thankfully my OB put me on it w/o me asking bc of my recurrent m/c and want to take every precaution this time evn tho my progesterone is good:shrug: So i go for my 1st 6wk U/S on Monday until then...taking one day at a time :sleep: :laundry: :dishes: :shower: :loo:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh boy have we been busy on the boards today, I love it!

Nevergivingup, congrats again! I'm sure your positivity has everything to do with your blessing. Here's wishing you a smooth and enjoyable (as enjoyable as it can be) pregnancy. 

Lisalee, I am happy for your oh so cautiously pregnant self. Things are looking good for you.

Sweetz, welcome to the gang and congrats to you as well. 

Mummy, I'm still catching up on your story, I missed so much during my 1 week hiatus. 

Stork, one of my faves, you certainly will have your BFP soon. Remain positive and keep the cheddar bacon muffins coming. I will direct message you my mailing address. Not so subliminal, subliminal message. 

Bamagurl, August is a wonderful month to good news and no, it has nothing to do with it being my birthday month! Hehe. 

To all of my soon to be July BFPs: positivity, low stress, health eating and prayer throughout. Oh and of course baby dust times a million.

As for me, I am officially CD 1, I ovulate (well normally) on CD 12 and I'm not sure when to test. Part of me wants to wait until a week after my missed period but part of me wants to do it sooner. Can anyone advise me on the shortest window of time for testing? 

Gosh, I missed you guys!


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> Oh boy have we been busy on the boards today, I love it!
> 
> Nevergivingup, congrats again! I'm sure your positivity has everything to do with your blessing. Here's wishing you a smooth and enjoyable (as enjoyable as it can be) pregnancy.
> 
> Lisalee, I am happy for your oh so cautiously pregnant self. Things are looking good for you.
> 
> Sweetz, welcome to the gang and congrats to you as well.
> 
> Mummy, I'm still catching up on your story, I missed so much during my 1 week hiatus.
> 
> Stork, one of my faves, you certainly will have your BFP soon. Remain positive and keep the cheddar bacon muffins coming. I will direct message you my mailing address. Not so subliminal, subliminal message.
> 
> Bamagurl, August is a wonderful month to good news and no, it has nothing to do with it being my birthday month! Hehe.
> 
> To all of my soon to be July BFPs: positivity, low stress, health eating and prayer throughout. Oh and of course baby dust times a million.
> 
> As for me, I am officially CD 1, I ovulate (well normally) on CD 12 and I'm not sure when to test. Part of me wants to wait until a week after my missed period but part of me wants to do it sooner. Can anyone advise me on the shortest window of time for testing?
> 
> Gosh, I missed you guys!

I can send you the recipe. It has lots of varieties and was surprisingly easy. I hate difficult cooking :)
THIS IS YOUR CYCLE :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Send it to me too if you don't mind! Please :)


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join your thread? We are gearing up to TTC again soon after a couple months wait during which I had some testing done for recurrent pregnancy loss. Tests came back perfect so I am one of those darned "unexplained" cases. Doc has given us the go-ahead to try again. I'm on CD 8 now, so will be looking to test sometime near the end of the month depending on when O is!

Congrats to all those with new BFPs!!! :)


----------



## Storked

I'll post it on here! It is from Better Homes and Gardens...well, a cookbook of theirs that my mom got me lol. the ingredients in black have varieties that you can choose to use. Makes 12 :)
Make-It-Mine Muffins
Flour 
1/4 cup granulated or packed brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 eggs, lightly beaten
Liquid
3/4 cup buttermilk or milk
2 tablespoons butter melted or vegetable oil
Stir-in
Topping (optional)

Flour Options (pick 1)
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/3 cups all-purpose flour and 3/4 buckwheat flour
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour and 3/4 cup quick-cooking oats
1 cup all-purpose flour and 1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour and 1 cup rye flour
1/2 cup all-purpose flour and 1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour

Liquid (Pick 1)
_Savory Options_
3/4 ricotta cheese
3/4 cup dairy sour cream
3/4 cup plain yogurt
3/4 cup finely shredded unpeeled zucchini
_Sweet Options_
3/4 cup canned pumpkin
3/4 cup applesauce
3/4 cup lemon curd

Stir-In (pick one)
_Savory Options_
2 to 4 tablespoons thinly sliced green onions
2 to 4 tablespoons finely chopped sweet pepper
2 to 4 tablespoons crumbled crisp-cooked bacon (I use bacon bits because I'm lazy)
2 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese
_Sweet Options_
3/4 cup fresh or frozen blueberries
1/3 cup dried fruit (blueberries; raisins; chopped cranberries or cherries; snipped dates, apricots, or figs)

Topping (pick one if you want)
_Savory Option_
Crush 1 cup of your favorite flavored potato chips or dry cereal flakes; measure about 1/3 cup crushed
_Streusal_
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons packed brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon or ground ginger
Stir and cut in two tablespoons of butter until crumbly


*Basic Instructions*
1) Preheat oven to 400 F. Grease twelve 2 1/2-inch muffin cups. In a medium bowl stir together the Flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Make a well in the center and set aside.
2) In a bowl combine eggs, Liquid, buttermilk, and butter. Add egg mixture all at once to the flour mixture and stir until moistened (it'll be lumpy). Fold in Stir-in.
3) Spoon batter into cups and bake for 15-18 minutes.

I added ground black pepper to mine. Used the all-purpose flour, regular milk and granulated sugar, sour cream as my Liquid, 3 tablespoons of bacon bits with about 1/4 cup of cheddar cheese for Stir-In. Came out perfect. I wouldn't use a ton of cheddar (I normally like a lot) because it will be hard. I think next time I may also add in green onions. Mmmm.


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join your thread? We are gearing up to TTC again soon after a couple months wait during which I had some testing done for recurrent pregnancy loss. Tests came back perfect so I am one of those darned "unexplained" cases. Doc has given us the go-ahead to try again. I'm on CD 8 now, so will be looking to test sometime near the end of the month depending on when O is!
> 
> Congrats to all those with new BFPs!!! :)

I am so sorry for your losses :hugs:
Welcome! :dust: :flower:


----------



## lpjkp

If people are worried about progesterone levels,I did a lot of reading on vitamin b...i read that not only can vitamin b increase your progesterone levels by producing healthy follicles in the first half of your cycle, but it was also shown in studies that many women that had miscarriages were deficient in vitamin b!

Its harmless to take,and because it is a water soluble vitamin,your body just pees out what it doesn't need...i started taking vitamin b50 complex after my blood test during mc came hack with a progesterone level of 3, and im proof that it does work because my progesterone in just over a month had increased to 28 :) its definitely worth taking if you're worried about progesterone,because I read that the cream can do more harm than good because its not a consistent dose and your progesterone levels can plummet if you stop using it x


----------



## Sweetz33

lpjkp said:


> If people are worried about progesterone levels,I did a lot of reading on vitamin b...i read that not only can vitamin b increase your progesterone levels by producing healthy follicles in the first half of your cycle, but it was also shown in studies that many women that had miscarriages were deficient in vitamin b!
> 
> Its harmless to take,and because it is a water soluble vitamin,your body just pees out what it doesn't need...i started taking vitamin b50 complex after my blood test during mc came hack with a progesterone level of 3, and im proof that it does work because my progesterone in just over a month had increased to 28 :) its definitely worth taking if you're worried about progesterone,because I read that the cream can do more harm than good because its not a consistent dose and your progesterone levels can plummet if you stop using it x

Ty I will look into that! Do you know any foods that are rich in B?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks lisalee :flower:

I had meant to tell you when I saw your post earlier too that my DD measured a week smaller than my dates for the whole pregnancy (and it didn't make sense to me that she did). I've since found out that I have a tilted uterus, and that can make babies measure smaller. I hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

lpjkp said:


> If people are worried about progesterone levels,I did a lot of reading on vitamin b...i read that not only can vitamin b increase your progesterone levels by producing healthy follicles in the first half of your cycle, but it was also shown in studies that many women that had miscarriages were deficient in vitamin b!
> 
> Its harmless to take,and because it is a water soluble vitamin,your body just pees out what it doesn't need...i started taking vitamin b50 complex after my blood test during mc came hack with a progesterone level of 3, and im proof that it does work because my progesterone in just over a month had increased to 28 :) its definitely worth taking if you're worried about progesterone,because I read that the cream can do more harm than good because its not a consistent dose and your progesterone levels can plummet if you stop using it x

Thanks so much for this! I'll be grabbing some B vitamins and then can stop stressing for the moment about progesterone (sorry nevergivingup!!).


----------



## lpjkp

Meats like fish,chicken and beef are rich in vitamin b!

If you get any mommy2one, get the complex one...its about 5 pounds from Holland and Barrett for 100 tablets and you only need one tablet a day...i only take the 50mg complex and that's worked well for me...steer away from the individual b vitamins though like just bit b6 because many of the vitamin bs need to be taken together,which makes a complex perfect.

Its also safe to take in the first trimester of pregnancy,because it has been proven to help with morning sickness and,in non pregnant cycles,it apparently really helps with pms...i used to have crippling period pains and now its pretty much pain free for me :)


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Wow, so many posts on here in the last day or so. So, we now have 3 BFP's? Fantastic!

Lisalee! Good news, I have my fingers and toes crossed that this will continue for you for the next eight months. :flower:

I third the recommendation for taking vitamin b complex, they are beneficial for so many functions, essential really! Plus they contain folic acid, which is always good to get extra of.

For skincare, I didn't change anything and actually my skin was great during pregnancy, good healthy colour and no spots. I take my makeup off with an oil cleanser and hot cotton wool then use and oil and serum mix under Weleda Skin food cream. Yeah. I like oily stuff.

AFM, well I was in a funk yesterday about the continued spotting. Called the gynae, he's on holiday until next week so couldn't make an appointment. It seemed to tail off pretty much yesterday so maybe it was my period slowly tailing off. 

So, I am cycle day 11. SMEP began last night. I'm pretty excited about getting back into TTC. We're pretty relaxed about it all though, just taking it easy and enjoying the process. :happydance:

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Little29

Hi I have been following this thread for a while now, reading all your stories so far, I would like to join u all now. AF due sat, done test this morn and got a BFN so I will be hoping for a BFP in August.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Little29 said:


> Hi I have been following this thread for a while now, reading all your stories so far, I would like to join u all now. AF due sat, done test this morn and got a BFN so I will be hoping for a BFP in August.

Hi Little29 :wave:
Welcome!

Is AF due this coming Saturday, or was it last week? May not be too late still for a BFP this month? Has AF arrived yet?


----------



## Little29

Yeah it due this Saturday, no AF hasn't arrived yet but I feel as if its on its way


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Little29 said:


> Yeah it due this Saturday, no AF hasn't arrived yet but I feel as if its on its way

Well you're not out till she shows up! :dust: for you...


----------



## Sweetz33

Most def doing the vit. B now as woke up from a dead sleep feeling extremely nauseous. My last pregnancies I never got morning sickness so this is new territory for me. Any other suggestions to combat this?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sweetz33 said:


> Most def doing the vit. B now as woke up from a dead sleep feeling extremely nauseous. My last pregnancies I never got morning sickness so this is new territory for me. Any other suggestions to combat this?

You can try ginger but that always made me feel even sicker wacko:)
I had MS quite badly with my DD and the doc prescribed a drug called Maxolon (Maxalon?) around the 7-8 week mark, but even that didn't really help me. I was queazy all day every day just about and vomiting multiple times a day...

But I'd do it all again for the end result!

:hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join your thread? We are gearing up to TTC again soon after a couple months wait during which I had some testing done for recurrent pregnancy loss. Tests came back perfect so I am one of those darned "unexplained" cases. Doc has given us the go-ahead to try again. I'm on CD 8 now, so will be looking to test sometime near the end of the month depending on when O is!
> 
> Congrats to all those with new BFPs!!! :)

Welcome and so sorry to hear about your losses. I hope that the next time is your lucky one! :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

BayBeeEm said:


> Oh boy have we been busy on the boards today, I love it!
> 
> As for me, I am officially CD 1, I ovulate (well normally) on CD 12 and I'm not sure when to test. Part of me wants to wait until a week after my missed period but part of me wants to do it sooner. Can anyone advise me on the shortest window of time for testing?
> 
> Gosh, I missed you guys!

There's a website that gives you the chances of getting a a positive test based on days past ovulation. I like testing somewhat early b/c it releases my anxiety of waiting to test, and there's still a large chance that I would get a positive later if the test is negative. 

I will private msg the website b/c I don't want to be a bad influence on this thread and make girls go testing early if they want to hold out :) If anyone else wants it, I'll be glad to share.


----------



## lisalee1

lpjkp said:


> If people are worried about progesterone levels,I did a lot of reading on vitamin b...i read that not only can vitamin b increase your progesterone levels by producing healthy follicles in the first half of your cycle, but it was also shown in studies that many women that had miscarriages were deficient in vitamin b!
> 
> Its harmless to take,and because it is a water soluble vitamin,your body just pees out what it doesn't need...i started taking vitamin b50 complex after my blood test during mc came hack with a progesterone level of 3, and im proof that it does work because my progesterone in just over a month had increased to 28 :) its definitely worth taking if you're worried about progesterone,because I read that the cream can do more harm than good because its not a consistent dose and your progesterone levels can plummet if you stop using it x

Thanks for the great info!!!! My prenatal vitamins only have 2 kinds of vitamin bs. So I may look for an additional supplement. 

Thanks again! :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy_2_One said:


> Thanks lisalee :flower:
> 
> I had meant to tell you when I saw your post earlier too that my DD measured a week smaller than my dates for the whole pregnancy (and it didn't make sense to me that she did). I've since found out that I have a tilted uterus, and that can make babies measure smaller. I hope that helps! :hugs:

Oh wow! That's interesting. I was "diagnosed" with a tilted uterus but that was supposedly fixed when I had an abdominal myomectomy for fibroids last year. I wonder if it's still somewhat tilted? Hmmm....Will ask the Doc's or the ultrasound tech next time.


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow, i went to sleep for 6 hrs and wake up to see lots of Post, o my, and we have 2 new members. Yayy:happydance:

Welcome to our AweSome "Soon July/August BFP" lovely Ladies Group!! Def hope AF dont show.

Hopestruck: Welcome to you too ma'am, i am def sorry about your recurrent m/cs most of us know how that is. But it's def a great thing that your test can back that you're healthy, that only means that your boby is fine and will do what it wants when it's ready.Thanks for being here with us:kiss:

Thanks Mummy 2 One:winkwink: for not stressing as much!! This process is already hard enough, we dont want you worryn ab something else 

Luxlisbon: Lol, now im glad i wasnt the only one MIA. But we are def glad you are back!! Yayy and Thanks

And to the ladies: This is the reason my doc insisted on me using 

Progesterone gel/cream rogesterone cream is sometimes used in hormone replacement therapy and for treating menopausal symptoms such as hot flashes. Topical progesterone cream is also used for treating or preventing certain allergies in which hormones play a role; and for treating bloating, breast tenderness, decreased sex drive, depression, fatigue, lumpy (fibrocystic) breasts, headaches, low blood sugar, increased blood clotting, infertility, irritability, memory loss, miscarriages, brittle bones (osteoporosis), bone loss in younger women, symptoms of PMS, thyroid problems, &#8220;foggy thinking,&#8221; uterine cancer, uterine fibroids, water retention, weight gain, and vaginal irritation (vulval lichen sclerosis).

Progesterone gel is sometimes used inside the vagina to expand the cervix (cervical ripening), treat breast pain in women with noncancerous breast disease, and to prevent and treat abnormal thickening of the lining of the uterus (endometrial hyperplasia).

Progesterone cream is also used intravaginally or by injection for treating infertility and symptoms of (PMS).

How does it work?

Progesterone is a hormone released by the ovaries. Changing progesterone levels can contribute to abnormal menstrual periods and menopausal symptoms. Progesterone is also necessary for implantation of the fertilized egg in the uterus and for maintaining pregnancy.

I was already using Vitamin B B4 my pregnancies when both my m/c's happen. Progesterone Cream aids in way more things than the pill at least it does for me. I do like using the cream everynight better than i was using Vitamin B. When you have had 2 m/cs or more using the same tatic everytime you'll finally realize that you need to try something new, an i did and i love it, it def raised my hopes this time around.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to come!!

HAPPY INDEDPENCE DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always :sleep: .

Lisalee1:June BFP /TESTED :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: / Symptns: Dizzy, sore boobs, very tired, and this am for the first time - nausea



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 11/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF trying to tamper off 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 8th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 9 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: AF Gone / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah:/M.I.A. :shrug:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF showed and almost gone :happydance: CD? / 

Little29: DPO ?/ Symtpns? / Test Date:


----------



## lilesMom

congrats nevergiving up, i hadnt seen posts from u in a bit ( i was prob just on other threads) and saw ur name so i came on. congrats on ur bfp xxxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

FYI: ginger snaps help 

*munches on another ginger snap* lol


----------



## Storked

Hi lilesMom! 
Welcome Little29! With my first pregnancy I didn't get a positive until I was like 5 days late! As soon as I saw my first negative, I felt out. But I wasn't and you may not be either! :hugs:

As for nausea, I used ginger ale. For a bit. I was eventually prescribed meds. But since y'all said the B vitamins are in meat...that was prolly my problem. The scent of meat made me barf so I quit eating it. Next time I may take that pill instead. My prescribed meds never helped my nausea and I puked pretty impressively- it would come out my nose! I don't miss the nausea but I miss how my DH wanted me to stay in bed all day LOL


----------



## Storked

Oh, and Happy 4th!


----------



## lilesMom

hey storked :) 
sweetz , i had nausea too and it helps to eat dry crackers r dry biscuits. 
i used to have 2 dry biscuits sometimes in middle of the nt to try and stop it. 
if blood sugars get too low it doesnt help. 
eat really little and often, i used to get so sick if i had a proper sized meal and the queezy wouldnt go away till d next day. 
congrats on ur bfp babe. x
drink water too, it helps if u can. x


----------



## bamagurl

Happy 4th everyone! 

Hope everyone is feeling well! 

Fingers crossed for all you ladies about to test & :dust: to all of us still trying.


----------



## garfie

Happy Independence Day my American Sisters, hope you all had a good one:flower:

Storked - Thanks for the recipe - one day I will get around to it :haha:

Babe Bee Em - I usually start testing about 10DPO - yes I like to POAS usually (not looking forward to tomorrow though) good luck this cyle hun :flower:

Hopestruck - :happydance: congrats on finding this lovely positive thread, well it certainly cheers me up:thumbup: so sorry for your losses hun you are in a thread where a lot of ladies understand so we all look forward to hearing from you as you carry on your journey with us:flower:

Mummy - Is it tomorrow you are testing or have I missed a posting - good luck if it is :dust::dust::dust: I understand your worry about the progesterone I mentioned it to my doc this last time and she don't worry everything is fine - well now I want to scream and shout and say no everything was not fine! - so next BFP I will be asking serious questions about progesterone :happydance:

Luxlisbon - So glad you are enjoy ttc - in the past both myself and hubby have found it to become very stressful, I'm sure some of you ladies can relate:winkwink:

Little29 - :hi: and welcome to this wonderful positive thread - hope the nasty :witch: takes a long hike for you:flower:

Sweetz - How are you felling today hun? - was thinking about your nausea have you tried peppermint tea that might help:flower:

Lisalee - How are you feeling today - hope you are taking it easy:coffee:

Bamagurl - Hope you are okay hun:flower:

Lilesmom - Hello I'm Garfie :hi: and welcome

Nvergivingup - Wow what an inspiration you are to all us ladies, even though you are tired:sleep: you still manage to find time to answer/mention us all personally in your replies hip hip horray for our thread starter:happydance:

AFM - I'm very nervous about testing tomorrow - I know it will be a stark white (and that's a good thing) but I also tested positive at 11DPO last time (take a peak at my chart I'm 11DPO tomorrow) how cruel is that :cry:

On a more positive note I am off for a facial tomorrow a bit of pampering and shopping because I know I will feel devastated even though I know the baby was taken away at the DNC it will just seem so final - sorry to be a downer.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Garfie, was a lot of crap to post for a recipe but it is very easy. Was afraid all that text would make it look harder than it was!
I need sour cream. I want to make more :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks garfie, sorry for ur loss hon, best of luck in ttc xx


----------



## hopestruck

Since we're on the topic of progesterone, have many of you heard success stories? I've personally heard nothing BUT success stories for women using it, but my doctor says the literature shows no overall benefit. He's willing to try it as a precautionary measure during my next pregnancy though, since it can't hurt. 

I've heard of at least 3-5 women who have had prior M/Cs and gone on to have healthy babies with progesterone. But, I have also heard of a few people for whom it didn't work (but it seems in those cases there were underlying issues). Anyone else?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hmm... Heaps to catch up on while I slept and all you Americans chatted! So I'll just say a quick HI :wave: to everyone, and welcome, to our newies. Happy 4th of July to my friends on the other side of the world!

Thanks nevergivingup for that info on progesterone. I will be asking my GP about it still when I get my next BFP, but I'll stop stressing in the meantime I think. Does anyone know though whether that's the main reason for chemicals? If the body doesn't produce enough then you just have your period at the normal time right? AF is due on Sunday, and my last MC happened right on time with my due period...

In the meantime, I'm heading out today to grab some B complex vitamins (even though they're in my pre-natal... The things we do hey!

Sweetz - I couldn't do ginger at all during my preganacy with DD. It made me vomit straight away. Glad the snaps are working for you though :flower:

Storked - that recipe DID look pretty epic! Until I noticed it has sections where you just add one of the list that follows. I might get there one day to make some!

AFM today: I tested again this morning (now 11DPO) and got a BFN, but it wasn't with FMU as DD was sick in the night and I ended up needing to go at like 5am (like has been the norm this past week) and couldn't be stuffed POAS at that time of morning in the middle of winter! Next time I went was only around 7:30am so I think that was a bit of a wasted test =( Might just wait now till Sunday as originally planned (haha!) as I'm down to just one test now... Starting to get down on it now (sorry nevergivingup!).

PMA! PMA! PMA!


----------



## Storked

Winter? I need to move...


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> Winter? I need to move...

Haha! I def prefer the cold to the heat, but it's been too cold for my poor little sick family these last few nights.

What time is it where you are now?


----------



## Storked

Right now it is 8:05 PM. You? :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Feeli a little better. Tried dinner...no go haha!! Going to call doctor tomorrow as I have hypoglycemia and need to keep blood sugar up.

Happy 4th to my American ladies! My stupid neighbors are setting off fireworks and they are scaring my dogs so they are howling ATM lol...gotta love the 4th!


----------



## Storked

I just heard one go off myself- it is totally illegal since it is dry season. Gah :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> Right now it is 8:05 PM. You? :)

When you wrote this it was 11:05am my time (and it's the 5th of July here).


----------



## Storked

I forgot Australia is ahead. You would think I'd remember since I have two friends who live there but I don't :)


----------



## lpjkp

Oh no :( AF has been gone for 3 days, and now I've started getting pink spotting CD9...I haven't got a clue what it could be from, because I'm not due to ovulate for about another week, but we did BD last night?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

lpjkp said:


> Oh no :( AF has been gone for 3 days, and now I've started getting pink spotting CD9...I haven't got a clue what it could be from, because I'm not due to ovulate for about another week, but we did BD last night?

BDing could have something to do with it lovely. And the other thing I've learnt from all this MC business and having spoken and read so much about pregnancy and TTC is that nothing is normal anyway. Just see how the day goes maybe and if you're worried, make an appt to see the doctor. :hugs:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Yes, I agree. Try not to worry. It seems like anything goes after a miscarriage, there's no normal. BD'd could have knocked something a little. I wouldn't worry too much unless it becomes heavier. :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Ok,I'll take the advice and try not to worry about anything...it does seem to have calmed down now anyway...hope everyone else is well!x


----------



## Storked

Hope everything is well too :hugs:


----------



## Little29

Storked said:


> Hi lilesMom!
> Welcome Little29! With my first pregnancy I didn't get a positive until I was like 5 days late! As soon as I saw my first negative, I felt out. But I wasn't and you may not be either! :hugs:
> 
> Well :witch: isn't due until Saturday so maybe there might still be a chance yet. I just had my hopes up for a BFP because been feeling sick all wk and had cramps. My last pregnancy got a positive 4 days before AF.


----------



## Storked

Little29 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Hi lilesMom!
> Welcome Little29! With my first pregnancy I didn't get a positive until I was like 5 days late! As soon as I saw my first negative, I felt out. But I wasn't and you may not be either! :hugs:
> 
> Well :witch: isn't due until Saturday so maybe there might still be a chance yet. I just had my hopes up for a BFP because been feeling sick all wk and had cramps. My last pregnancy got a positive 4 days before AF.
> 
> You know what they say, each pregnancy is different. Though I compare everything to my last pregnancy too :)Click to expand...


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy- running low on HPT ALWAYS made me slow down my testing b/c I didn't want to buy a bunch more! :) Good luck when you test on Sunday. 

LPJ- Sounds like BD. Probably nothing to be concerned about. 

Welcome to all the newbies! Thanks for joining and we look forward to taking this journey together!

AFM- I'm going to call the Dr and request/demand progesterone suppositories today. If they say no, I'm going to get the cream and start ASAP. I started cramping last night (no bleeding) but I got really scared.


----------



## Sweetz33

No pregnancy is the same...this one I have horrible ms and my other ones nothing at all.


----------



## Shyiah

Hello ladies, I have been one for a while because I just started classes and they are hard and take a lot of time..

Nevergivingup congrats Hun on your :bfp: I'm glad to hear that all is going well with that

Lisalee I am sure that you are fine and hav the prefect littl bun cooking up in our oven ;) 

:hugs: to all of the July ladies

AFM AF has lf the building but I have been having some really bad cramping and I went to the er and found out that I hav cysts on my ovaries and I have an appt tomorrow to see what's going on. Does anyone have this?


----------



## nevergivingup

WOW, I keep forgetting that some of us are in Different time zones, that's why when I wake up an log bk on here I always miss 20 post! Which is def a GREAT THing!!! So THANKS TO ALL OUR "SOON JULY/AUGUST BFP's" LOVELY LADIES FOR MAKING THIS THREAD AS AWESOME AS IT IS, Bc it def wouldn't be AS AWESOME W/O ya'll POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!! THANK YOU!!

Lilesmom! THANKS MA'AM!! Yea these awesome ladies keep my mind busy here! It's almost like we're in our own little world here:happydance: Im glad to hear from u, How are things going?

Garfie: Never Apologize for expressing your feelings!! That's why we're here, for each other! It's never easy to go thru the process of a m/c nomatter how many m/cs you have. We all heal differently, so if you need to vent ma'am, then we are def here to listen and encourage you. HEAD UP CHIN UP, but it's ok to cry sometimes too:kiss: we're here for u until the end, at least I know I am!!

Mummy 2 One: Ma'am we're Def not counting you out until AF SHOW, with your early testing Self!! No apologizes needed, we are only human, it's ok to be sad sometimes but we def can't stay down for too long. So POSITIVE THOUGHTS MA'AM, until she comes, I'm always rooting for you regardless of what happens!!:hugs:

Lpjk: I'm sorry ab the spotting but like the Lovely Ladies say, after a m/c your body def stays on a roller coaster. Hope it gets better ma'am, and def glad it had calm down. I wouldnt BD while spotting since it's after a m/c, I caught an infection when I did. But we are different, so maybe it's spotting from "O" :shrug: whatever it is, we need it to stop, Bc it's not going to mess with our plans! :growlmad:

Hopestruck: just like you I have read a couple ladies who successfully carried out a healthy 9 month pregnancy and some who are now in their 2nd trimester. After my 2nd m/c my AF did show up but not on her usual date, but I was still happy to see her. Like I said my progesterone levels were fine I guess my doc wanted to take XTRA measures this time, every doc def have their reasons. And she's the 3rd doc I've been too Bc the other ones just dont seem like they understand what I'm going thru emotionally. Fingers crossed for u ma'am always!!

BamaGurl: I was just thinking ab u, I'm sooo glad u checked in and you're in good spirits!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!

Storked: :hugs: I'm always happy to KNO you're always POSITIVE!!

LisaLee:, I KNO you can't wait to get to 2nd trimester!!

Little29: Testing Soon? Don't count yourself out yet!

Sweetz: I def hope that is true Bc this pregnancy I'm having pimple problems which was the total opposite last pregnancy.

If I missed anyone I do apologize, I'm on my IPhone :dohh:

AFM: everything is still the same, I didn't realized my breast hurt so bad until I took my too small bra off!! The Progesterone suppositories have me leaking the cream that's not needed bk out most of the day having me wanting to wash 3 times a day now .And ready to go to my U/S Tues. hopefully my little Turkey heartbeat will be flickering away and he'/she is in the right place! Leaning Totally on my Faith and my Father in the heavens but whatever he thinks is best for me, will be :kiss: Have An Awesome Day Ladies and Def Stay Sweet!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Shyiah said:


> Hello ladies, I have been one for a while because I just started classes and they are hard and take a lot of time..
> 
> Nevergivingup congrats Hun on your :bfp: I'm glad to hear that all is going well with that
> 
> Lisalee I am sure that you are fine and hav the prefect littl bun cooking up in our oven ;)
> 
> :hugs: to all of the July ladies
> 
> AFM AF has lf the building but I have been having some really bad cramping and I went to the er and found out that I hav cysts on my ovaries and I have an appt tomorrow to see what's going on. Does anyone have this?

HI SHYIAH!!! We totally Missed U!!! I can totally understand about the classes Thing, I'm am ready to go bk to classes myself, I have 1 more month, thankfully. I'm sooo sorry to hear ab your cyst. I have no clue ab those. But I'm def here to encourage you and hope it gets better.:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always :sleep: .

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Dizzy, sore boobs, very tired, and this am for the first time - nausea



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 11/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF trying to tamper off :dohh:

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 8th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: AF Gone / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but :sex:

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst:nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance: CD1 / 

Little29: DPO ?/ Symtpns? / Test Date:Saturday July 7th


----------



## Sweetz33

Never...my forehead look like I have goosebumps haha!! I normally have very clear skin. 

Got appointment with docs tomorrow for blood test, nausea and possible first ultrasound. Docs think I'm farther along bc of the dark test and the + so early...we will see! I will keep all you lovely ladies updated!


----------



## nevergivingup

Lol, sorry ab your bumps too!! YAYYYY for your first Doc appt. I would be happy of they would tell me I'm further along if everything is ok and adds up of course. Def keep us updated!! And I def hope everything goes Great, I know it will!!!


----------



## bamagurl

So I have to find something to take my mind off of ttc or it is going to be a very long cycle!!! I am open to suggestions although really I have enough cleaning around the house to probably keep me busy for the next 2 months!


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> So I have to find something to take my mind off of ttc or it is going to be a very long cycle!!! I am open to suggestions although really I have enough cleaning around the house to probably keep me busy for the next 2 months!

Needing to clean won't work. It hasn't for me :winkwink:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always :sleep: .

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 11/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF trying to tamper off :dohh:

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 8th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: AF Gone :happydance: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but :sex:

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance: CD1 / 

Little29: DPO ?/ Symtpns? / Test Date:Saturday July 7th


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> So I have to find something to take my mind off of ttc or it is going to be a very long cycle!!! I am open to suggestions although really I have enough cleaning around the house to probably keep me busy for the next 2 months!

Cleaning def hasn't worked for me, I cleaned my every corner and closet while I was waiting for m/c to come to an end. Once you got Baby Fever, I don't think it's no running from it:nope: Bc every lady is pregnant this year seems like. Now Me Beeing in college always takes my mind off. my studying and friends don't have baby fever but unfortunately i took the summer off!! Talk ab BABY FEVER!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Ahhh me too! I go back to school August 13th, but what do I do till then?!?!? It doesn't help that my sil is pregnant & just found out she is having a girl, did the whole gender reveal party.... I am trying to just focus on my little one, but I can't help but think about her having a little playmate. I have to get my mind off it or I am going to go CRAZY


----------



## Sweetz33

I got a hobby (or 3) haha!! 

Never...updated symptoms - lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 

DH will be going with to doc appt which is a relief. I hate going by myself.


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Ahhh me too! I go back to school August 13th, but what do I do till then?!?!? It doesn't help that my sil is pregnant & just found out she is having a girl, did the whole gender reveal party.... I am trying to just focus on my little one, but I can't help but think about her having a little playmate. I have to get my mind off it or I am going to go CRAZY

When you figure out a good distraction, share it with me :winkwink:


----------



## bamagurl

Oh storked you only need a 2 day distraction haha!! :)


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Oh storked you only need a 2 day distraction haha!! :)

I wish! I really have no idea how long this cycle would be since it is my first since the loss :dohh:
And before I never got a BFP until I was several days late. Lamely. Reminding myself of that is all that keeps me from wasting more tests. Though the urge to pee on one in the morning is strong. MUST. RESIST. :coffee:


----------



## nevergivingup

BamaGurl- well the good thing is @ least you have 1 month until school is bk in. Are u trying to take the relax approach this time?? Exercising did take my mind off of it for a while but some says it pushing "O" back, I dont know how true that is:shrug:

Sweetz: my DH will be @ Work 4hrs away On my scan day so I will be going alone as always. He wrks Mon-Sat 10 hrs 4 hrs away from home so he stays in the state where his work is an come home Sat. Nite and leaves bk out Eary Monday Morning. So u r def lucky yours will be there with u. Hey it's ok, HE GAVE ME WHAT I WANTED....baby spermy:haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL Never I love your attitude towards things!! Trust me when they are always around sometimes you WISH they were gone haha


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks ma'am!! Haha, I def Agree!! I don't know if it's him or me but both of us seems moody!! Or maybe it's Bc I'm put a No Sex rule down until our 2nd trimester....yep I think that's it.


----------



## Sweetz33

hahaha I did the same and he started whining....I'm fine, he's moody rofl


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always :sleep: Pimples .

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 11/ Symtpns 2day?/ AF trying to tamper off :dohh:

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 8th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting :winkwink:

lpjkp: AF Gone :happydance: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but :sex:

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance: CD1 / 

Little29: DPO ?/ Symtpns? / Test Date:Saturday July 7th


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33!! Hahaha, U too!! After u go thru a m/c, you'll take every precaution:haha: mines play his playstation and I don't want to do anything, I'm too busy paying attention to SYMPTONS and of course the, "Soon July/August BFP's" Lovely Ladies Group. Heehee


----------



## Sweetz33

I am making sure everything is ok too. he is drinking coffee and watching TV hehehe


----------



## Storked

I want to test tomorrow dangit.


----------



## Sweetz33

Noooo wait.....


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Noooo wait.....

I know I know I don't need to waste my money :dohh:


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> I want to test tomorrow dangit.

No Ma'AM!! No Testing Early!! You only have 2days!! Apologies if I'm making u impatient:hugs: When u get your BFP your going to be like us impatient to hurry up and get to the safe zone, which is 14 wks for me:blush:


----------



## Sweetz33

mine is 12-14 weeks. 3+ months then I will rest a little easier.


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I want to test tomorrow dangit.
> 
> No Ma'AM!! No Testing Early!! You only have 2days!! Apologies if I'm making u impatient:hugs: When u get your BFP your going to be like us impatient to hurry up and get to the safe zone, which is 14 wks for me:blush:Click to expand...

No I'm getting impatient because I checked my CM and cervical position and it is looking good and making me hopeful :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay storked!!!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Yay storked!!!

I hope I get a BFP :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

mucho :dust: for you!!!!!


----------



## Storked

Thanks! :D


----------



## Sweetz33

:D


----------



## lilesMom

oooohhhh bethany exciting , fingers crossed honey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> oooohhhh bethany exciting , fingers crossed honey xxxxxxxxx

Thanks! I must practice restraint and at least wait for Saturday :)


----------



## hopestruck

The 2WW is the most exciting part of getting pregnant IMO (well, except for the :sex:, hehe :blush:) Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Storked!!!!


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> The 2WW is the most exciting part of getting pregnant IMO (well, except for the :sex:, hehe :blush:) Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Storked!!!!

I think two dark lines are the most exciting part :D
I am a weirdo and keep my old tests too. I love to look at them!


----------



## hopestruck

Storked said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> The 2WW is the most exciting part of getting pregnant IMO (well, except for the :sex:, hehe :blush:) Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Storked!!!!
> 
> I think two dark lines are the most exciting part :D
> I am a weirdo and keep my old tests too. I love to look at them!Click to expand...

Haha well the two lines bit goes without saying :) I keep mine too! Usually for a couple of weeks to make sure they're getting darker. Although I'm considering abandoning that next time as clearly it has made absolutely zero difference for me in the past!


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> The 2WW is the most exciting part of getting pregnant IMO (well, except for the :sex:, hehe :blush:) Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you Storked!!!!
> 
> I think two dark lines are the most exciting part :D
> I am a weirdo and keep my old tests too. I love to look at them!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha well the two lines bit goes without saying :) I keep mine too! Usually for a couple of weeks to make sure they're getting darker. Although I'm considering abandoning that next time as clearly it has made absolutely zero difference for me in the past!Click to expand...

Aw but they are a bit cheering when sad. I have sono pics and the sticks and that is all I allow myself to keep and it is oddly comforting


----------



## hopestruck

I think it's nice to have those little remembrances :hugs: If you don't mind me asking, how many angels do you have?


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> I think it's nice to have those little remembrances :hugs: If you don't mind me asking, how many angels do you have?

Just the one :cry: I am so sorry for your losses


----------



## hopestruck

Storked said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> I think it's nice to have those little remembrances :hugs: If you don't mind me asking, how many angels do you have?
> 
> Just the one :cry: I am so sorry for your lossesClick to expand...

One is more than any person ought to have. I am sorry for you as well! However, the wonderful news is that your odds for having a healthy baby are the same as if you never had a loss at all! I am confident you'll get your rainbow very soon :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

I have all three of mine from this pregnancy and I have the date and time on them. I also have the ultrasound of my angel. I begged them for it...the next day I had my D&C. It is one of my most prized possessions. I have ALL of Julz's ultrasounds (my 10 y/o). People say I am foolish for holding onto my angel's ultrasound seeing as we lost her at 8 weeks, but he/she was part of me, and that is all I have to remind me. I see nothing wrong with saving them. I have pictures too hehe. 

FYI: 
Digi HPT stay on for about 3 days before the screen dies rofl so I suggest if you want to memorialize it, take a pic. :)


Spoiler


----------



## Sweetz33

p.s. I look forward to seeing your + tests posted soon stork!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> I think it's nice to have those little remembrances :hugs: If you don't mind me asking, how many angels do you have?
> 
> Just the one :cry: I am so sorry for your lossesClick to expand...
> 
> One is more than any person ought to have. I am sorry for you as well! However, the wonderful news is that your odds for having a healthy baby are the same as if you never had a loss at all! I am confident you'll get your rainbow very soon :flower:Click to expand...

I pray for rainbows for the both of us! I just have one sibling who has miscarried- 3 MMC and she just had her 5th baby. So I am hopeful :flower:


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> I have all three of mine from this pregnancy and I have the date and time on them. I also have the ultrasound of my angel. I begged them for it...the next day I had my D&C. It is one of my most prized possessions. I have ALL of Julz's ultrasounds (my 10 y/o). People say I am foolish for holding onto my angel's ultrasound seeing as we lost her at 8 weeks, but he/she was part of me, and that is all I have to remind me. I see nothing wrong with saving them. I have pictures too hehe.
> 
> FYI:
> Digi HPT stay on for about 3 days before the screen dies rofl so I suggest if you want to memorialize it, take a pic. :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 434845

I took pics of my digis last time too :haha:
I understand why you keep them. My baby was still my baby, even if the time was short. I look at my scan pics sometimes and I just smile at how beautiful the bean was :)


----------



## lilesMom

i framed mine and put her name and some cute stickers and stuff on it, its in my sitting room, i dont care if it makes anyone uncomfortable who calls to my house, it makes me feel better and il always remember her :)


----------



## Sweetz33

great idea liles! I can't quite display mine yet, due to DH is still heartbroken over it.


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i framed mine and put her name and some cute stickers and stuff on it, its in my sitting room, i dont care if it makes anyone uncomfortable who calls to my house, it makes me feel better and il always remember her :)

That is sweet! I keep mine on my fridge. My spouse doesn't notice it but he does get sad, like Sweetz DH does. He hasn't brought up pregnancy at all during this cycle. In the past he'd ask "you pregnant yet?" every day :)


----------



## lisalee1

So excited that we will have 2 new testers by the end of the weekend! You guys hang tight! Time will fly by!

Lilies- That sounds like a very nice way to keep the memory alive. Glad that it gives you comfort. 

I wanted to thank all you ladies for the advice regarding progesterone. It really goes to show you how controversial the whole issue is!

My symptoms today- 1) Breasts are not as sore today 2)Pimples all over my face! What in the world! Seems like it happened over night 3) Throwing up after breakfast. But no nausea or morning sickness. It's kind of weird. I just get an uncontrollable urge to throw up 4) No more scary cramping today. Just slight discomfort.

Nevergivingup & Sweetz- what about you? 

Good luck to the rest of the ladies! Your BFP will be here in no time! :)


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> So excited that we will have 2 new testers by the end of the weekend! You guys hang tight! Time will fly by!
> 
> Lilies- That sounds like a very nice way to keep the memory alive. Glad that it gives you comfort.
> 
> I wanted to thank all you ladies for the advice regarding progesterone. It really goes to show you how controversial the whole issue is!
> 
> My symptoms today- 1) Breasts are not as sore today 2)Pimples all over my face! What in the world! Seems like it happened over night 3) Throwing up after breakfast. But no nausea or morning sickness. It's kind of weird. I just get an uncontrollable urge to throw up 4) No more scary cramping today. Just slight discomfort.
> 
> Nevergivingup & Sweetz- what about you?
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the ladies! Your BFP will be here in no time! :)

I feel encouraged to wait for Sunday. Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

lisalee1 said:


> My symptoms today- 1) Breasts are not as sore today 2)Pimples all over my face! What in the world! Seems like it happened over night 3) Throwing up after breakfast. But no nausea or morning sickness. It's kind of weird. I just get an uncontrollable urge to throw up 4) No more scary cramping today. Just slight discomfort.
> 
> Nevergivingup & Sweetz- what about you?

Sore bbs, but not as much (but haven't worn bra today bc was in house all day...lazy rainy day here). My forehead looks like goose bumps. MS is there after every meal. Cramping is gone, but like you, discomfort is there. Also I'm peeing waaaaaayyyy more than normal.


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> BamaGurl- well the good thing is @ least you have 1 month until school is bk in. Are u trying to take the relax approach this time?? Exercising did take my mind off of it for a while but some says it pushing "O" back, I dont know how true that is:shrug:
> 
> Sweetz: my DH will be @ Work 4hrs away On my scan day so I will be going alone as always. He wrks Mon-Sat 10 hrs 4 hrs away from home so he stays in the state where his work is an come home Sat. Nite and leaves bk out Eary Monday Morning. So u r def lucky yours will be there with u. Hey it's ok, HE GAVE ME WHAT I WANTED....baby spermy:haha:

Yeah I think the relaxed approach will be the way this time. I don't know if we will do it every other day like last time since that obviously didn't work for us.... I have started walking in the mornings so that is a plus but doesn't stop me from thinking about a baby. I am just kinda in the whatever mood this month I think although I really really really hope this is the month! I must admit it is hurting me more as my sil's pregnancy progresses... I think it makes me think about it even more because obviously that is the talk of the family right now. I guess I just have to place it in Higher hands (God's) and see what happens.


----------



## Sweetz33

bamagurl said:


> Yeah I think the relaxed approach will be the way this time. I don't know if we will do it every other day like last time since that obviously didn't work for us.... I have started walking in the mornings so that is a plus but doesn't stop me from thinking about a baby. I am just kinda in the whatever mood this month I think although I really really really hope this is the month! I must admit it is hurting me more as my sil's pregnancy progresses... I think it makes me think about it even more because obviously that is the talk of the family right now. I guess I just have to place it in Higher hands (God's) and see what happens.

Relaxed worked for us....we weren't even trying this month and we got our positive. :)


----------



## lisalee1

bamagurl said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> BamaGurl- well the good thing is @ least you have 1 month until school is bk in. Are u trying to take the relax approach this time?? Exercising did take my mind off of it for a while but some says it pushing "O" back, I dont know how true that is:shrug:
> 
> Sweetz: my DH will be @ Work 4hrs away On my scan day so I will be going alone as always. He wrks Mon-Sat 10 hrs 4 hrs away from home so he stays in the state where his work is an come home Sat. Nite and leaves bk out Eary Monday Morning. So u r def lucky yours will be there with u. Hey it's ok, HE GAVE ME WHAT I WANTED....baby spermy:haha:
> 
> Yeah I think the relaxed approach will be the way this time. I don't know if we will do it every other day like last time since that obviously didn't work for us.... I have started walking in the mornings so that is a plus but doesn't stop me from thinking about a baby. I am just kinda in the whatever mood this month I think although I really really really hope this is the month! I must admit it is hurting me more as my sil's pregnancy progresses... I think it makes me think about it even more because obviously that is the talk of the family right now. I guess I just have to place it in Higher hands (God's) and see what happens.Click to expand...

Relaxed worked for me the 1st time too. I had been using OPKs for months. But the month when I went on vacation and didn't use OPKs is when I got pregnant! So it will definitely happen in God's time. :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz- MS after every meal? Sorry :( At least you feel pregnant tho. A lot of people are worried when there are no symptoms. 

Also, I forgot to add constipation (TMI) to my list of symptoms. That was one of my 1st symptoms actually.


----------



## Sweetz33

lisalee1 said:


> Sweetz- MS after every meal? Sorry :( At least you feel pregnant tho. A lot of people are worried when there are no symptoms.
> 
> Also, I forgot to add constipation (TMI) to my list of symptoms. That was one of my 1st symptoms actually.

Yes I have that unfortunate symptom as well...


----------



## Storked

This gas pain is going to kill me!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:

The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:


----------



## lisalee1

Stork- Hilarious! LOL!


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:
> 
> The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:Click to expand...

OMG YES!!! I was at an appointment this AM and I had to pee and (eh, hem) pass wind....and I just couldn't do either....it was horrible! Needless to say right after appointment, I booked it to the bathroom haha


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:
> 
> The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YES!!! I was at an appointment this AM and I had to pee and (eh, hem) pass wind....and I just couldn't do either....it was horrible! Needless to say right after appointment, I booked it to the bathroom hahaClick to expand...

I hear ya!! And those stupid Gas X pills are a dud hehehe


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:
> 
> The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YES!!! I was at an appointment this AM and I had to pee and (eh, hem) pass wind....and I just couldn't do either....it was horrible! Needless to say right after appointment, I booked it to the bathroom hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya!! And those stupid Gas X pills are a dud heheheClick to expand...

I KNOW RIGHT!!!! AND IT HURTSSSSS!!! lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:
> 
> The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YES!!! I was at an appointment this AM and I had to pee and (eh, hem) pass wind....and I just couldn't do either....it was horrible! Needless to say right after appointment, I booked it to the bathroom hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya!! And those stupid Gas X pills are a dud heheheClick to expand...
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT!!!! AND IT HURTSSSSS!!! lolClick to expand...

I had it this bad on my honeymoon. We were at the National Museum in Copenhagen and I kept sitting down to "rest" (ie encourage a fart- killer!)


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:
> 
> The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YES!!! I was at an appointment this AM and I had to pee and (eh, hem) pass wind....and I just couldn't do either....it was horrible! Needless to say right after appointment, I booked it to the bathroom hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya!! And those stupid Gas X pills are a dud heheheClick to expand...
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT!!!! AND IT HURTSSSSS!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had it this bad on my honeymoon. We were at the National Museum in Copenhagen and I kept sitting down to "rest" (ie encourage a fart- killer!)Click to expand...

OMG HAHAHA!!!!! I have the "let me go look at those flowers over there where no one is around" ROFL


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:
> 
> The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YES!!! I was at an appointment this AM and I had to pee and (eh, hem) pass wind....and I just couldn't do either....it was horrible! Needless to say right after appointment, I booked it to the bathroom hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya!! And those stupid Gas X pills are a dud heheheClick to expand...
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT!!!! AND IT HURTSSSSS!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had it this bad on my honeymoon. We were at the National Museum in Copenhagen and I kept sitting down to "rest" (ie encourage a fart- killer!)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG HAHAHA!!!!! I have the "let me go look at those flowers over there where no one is around" ROFLClick to expand...

YES! Nice to know that I am not alone :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:
> 
> The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YES!!! I was at an appointment this AM and I had to pee and (eh, hem) pass wind....and I just couldn't do either....it was horrible! Needless to say right after appointment, I booked it to the bathroom hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya!! And those stupid Gas X pills are a dud heheheClick to expand...
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT!!!! AND IT HURTSSSSS!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had it this bad on my honeymoon. We were at the National Museum in Copenhagen and I kept sitting down to "rest" (ie encourage a fart- killer!)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG HAHAHA!!!!! I have the "let me go look at those flowers over there where no one is around" ROFLClick to expand...
> 
> YES! Nice to know that I am not alone :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL!!!! What is wrong with us?! (as I stuff my face with potato chips)


----------



## Sweetz33

(p.s. I usually hate potato chips... I already ate a 10.5 oz bag of BBQ....in less than a day rofl....damn cravings)


----------



## hopestruck

LOL! You ladies are HILARIOUS!!! SO and I have pretty much just given up on the whole 'trying to hide it from each other' thing. We're pretty open about how stinky we are (him moreso than me, which is both nice but also a curse...). You know it's true what they say...boys stink! ;)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is pretty annoying and sometimes embarrassing.... :blush:
> 
> The worst is when you can't let it out because it never travels that far :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG YES!!! I was at an appointment this AM and I had to pee and (eh, hem) pass wind....and I just couldn't do either....it was horrible! Needless to say right after appointment, I booked it to the bathroom hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya!! And those stupid Gas X pills are a dud heheheClick to expand...
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT!!!! AND IT HURTSSSSS!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had it this bad on my honeymoon. We were at the National Museum in Copenhagen and I kept sitting down to "rest" (ie encourage a fart- killer!)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG HAHAHA!!!!! I have the "let me go look at those flowers over there where no one is around" ROFLClick to expand...
> 
> YES! Nice to know that I am not alone :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!! What is wrong with us?! (as I stuff my face with potato chips)Click to expand...

Woman, eat whatever stays down! Haha, I thought my baby was going to be a Cheeto when I was pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Sweetz33

I just snorted I'm laughing so hard!!!!!! HAHAHAH!!!!!! *coughing fit* damn asthma!! ahahhahahahah!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I swore my 1st was going to be a Wendy's bacon cheeseburger haha My ex I warned him not to come home unless he had 2 nice and warm for me....I sent him out at 4am haha....he actually stayed out, but I think it was more of he was tired of my moods ROFL


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> I swore my 1st was going to be a Wendy's bacon cheeseburger haha My ex I warned him not to come home unless he had 2 nice and warm for me....I sent him out at 4am haha....he actually stayed out, but I think it was more of he was tired of my moods ROFL

Hell, now I'm hungry :rofl:
My fast food craving was Subway. I'd eat a foot long easily :D
Wonder what all your cravings will be this time!


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> I swore my 1st was going to be a Wendy's bacon cheeseburger haha My ex I warned him not to come home unless he had 2 nice and warm for me....I sent him out at 4am haha....he actually stayed out, but I think it was more of he was tired of my moods ROFL
> 
> Hell, now I'm hungry :rofl:
> My fast food craving was Subway. I'd eat a foot long easily :D
> Wonder what all your cravings will be this time!Click to expand...

So far it is chicken and potato chips...but only baked chicken....what sucks is my favorite dinner makes my stomach turn...sweet italian sausage w./peppers & onions....of and eggs omg ewww and coffee smells like skunk to me.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> I swore my 1st was going to be a Wendy's bacon cheeseburger haha My ex I warned him not to come home unless he had 2 nice and warm for me....I sent him out at 4am haha....he actually stayed out, but I think it was more of he was tired of my moods ROFL
> 
> Hell, now I'm hungry :rofl:
> My fast food craving was Subway. I'd eat a foot long easily :D
> Wonder what all your cravings will be this time!Click to expand...
> 
> So far it is chicken and potato chips...but only baked chicken....what sucks is my favorite dinner makes my stomach turn...sweet italian sausage w./peppers & onions....of and eggs omg ewww and coffee smells like skunk to me.Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not gonna lie, I just now started eating eggs again. I may not recover from that aversion again hehe. Good luck!


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> I swore my 1st was going to be a Wendy's bacon cheeseburger haha My ex I warned him not to come home unless he had 2 nice and warm for me....I sent him out at 4am haha....he actually stayed out, but I think it was more of he was tired of my moods ROFL
> 
> Hell, now I'm hungry :rofl:
> My fast food craving was Subway. I'd eat a foot long easily :D
> Wonder what all your cravings will be this time!Click to expand...
> 
> So far it is chicken and potato chips...but only baked chicken....what sucks is my favorite dinner makes my stomach turn...sweet italian sausage w./peppers & onions....of and eggs omg ewww and coffee smells like skunk to me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm not gonna lie, I just now started eating eggs again. I may not recover from that aversion again hehe. Good luck!Click to expand...

What is killing me....Bacon makes me dry heave...and I <3 bacon normally....


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> I swore my 1st was going to be a Wendy's bacon cheeseburger haha My ex I warned him not to come home unless he had 2 nice and warm for me....I sent him out at 4am haha....he actually stayed out, but I think it was more of he was tired of my moods ROFL
> 
> Hell, now I'm hungry :rofl:
> My fast food craving was Subway. I'd eat a foot long easily :D
> Wonder what all your cravings will be this time!Click to expand...
> 
> So far it is chicken and potato chips...but only baked chicken....what sucks is my favorite dinner makes my stomach turn...sweet italian sausage w./peppers & onions....of and eggs omg ewww and coffee smells like skunk to me.Click to expand...
> 
> AH me too! I :cry: for ya! My hubby told me the nitrates in it may make you feel bad? Though he was just talking about bacon bits at the time..
> Yeah I'm not gonna lie, I just now started eating eggs again. I may not recover from that aversion again hehe. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> What is killing me....Bacon makes me dry heave...and I <3 bacon normally....Click to expand...

Oh no honey! My hubby told me that my aversion to bacon may have been due to nitrates but we were talking about bacon bits lol


----------



## Sweetz33

mmm baco bits


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow...umm...just woke up from an odd dream. I had a dream I was at the doctor's office and they were doing the ultrasound. Then the next thing the doctor said is "Oh, will you look at that...twins" Needless to say I woke up right away!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Alas, I've figured out how to get alerts when there are updates. Sloooooow, I know. Stork and Sweetz, you guys are so entertaining ... love it! Ok, so I've decided that I will test on the 25th. How I came up with that is a bit trivial as I am not sure of determining the best or worst days to test but I think that will be about 13DPO.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> Wow...umm...just woke up from an odd dream. I had a dream I was at the doctor's office and they were doing the ultrasound. Then the next thing the doctor said is "Oh, will you look at that...twins" Needless to say I woke up right away!!!

:happydance: I will take twins! Sleep on, sleep on!


----------



## Sweetz33

BayBeeEm said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Wow...umm...just woke up from an odd dream. I had a dream I was at the doctor's office and they were doing the ultrasound. Then the next thing the doctor said is "Oh, will you look at that...twins" Needless to say I woke up right away!!!
> 
> :happydance: I will take twins! Sleep on, sleep on!Click to expand...

lol well I might be getting an ultrasound tomorrow but I am sure it will be too early to show anything...I'm only about 4 weeks.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh yeah, you'll need another two weeks or so see the little one(s). Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sweetz33

I will!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just popping in to say hi to you all:hi: I went out yesterday and had my pampering session (well a facial) still it was lovely.

I did test and I'm confused on my old batch of test my line has been getting fainter until now I look and nothing is there.

Yesterday I tested (with a brand new batch of 25) POAS addict here :haha: and there is a faint line so I tried not to get excited after all ff said I'd o right?

Anyway today still a faint line - no darker but as my temp has dropped ff has taken away o date:cry: I didn't sleep very well last night but know I got more than 3 hours.

I am still having the cramping going on:shrug: 

So I'm thinking a trip to the docs today to get HCG levels tested as scared in case this is retained products (3 weeks 1d post DNC) - surely I can't have got pregnant in that short time I'm not that lucky:cry:

I am still in limbo land, I haven't told hubby my fears the only place I can share is here. So thankyou ladies for being my friend:flower:

:dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hmm Garfie, it doesn't necessarily mean you have retained products if you are still getting a positive test. It could be that your hormones are just taking a little longer to return to normal. Are you spotting or bleeding at all? Any bad smell at all? temperature? These can be a sign of retained product. The cramping could be your uterus returning to normal size. 

However, if you have any concerns make an appointment for your GP for a check-up. It is really really not worth taking any chances with it if yo are concerned. :hugs:

AFM. CD13. Spotting stopped a few days ago. Just when I was considering going to the gynae, so typical. I will do an OPK in a couple of hours and see what that says. I have had some physical signs of ovulation gearing up but who knows, I have lost a bit of trust for my body since the MMC. Still on with the relaxed SMEP. C'mon egg.


----------



## Storked

TWINS! Hehe I keep hoping for twins :)
Bring on the 25th! Excited to test?
Garfie, the hormones are just so crazy! I still had a + before I got my AF :(
Lux, lemme know what the OPK says!


----------



## Storked

I didn't test today. I am exercising patience!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hey, Storked. Just did the OPK, there was a line (if it were a pregnancy test you would be pregnant!) but for OPK's doesn't it need to be darker than the control line? It was not as dark as the control anyway. Maybe coming up to ovulation? I am due to BD tonight anyway.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

PS: I just wanted to say, you are doing fantastically with not testing! Such patience. When it get's to around 12DPO I can never resist. I really hope you BFP pop's up over the weekend. :flower:


----------



## Storked

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hey, Storked. Just did the OPK, there was a line (if it were a pregnancy test you would be pregnant!) but for OPK's doesn't it need to be darker than the control line? It was not as dark as the control anyway. Maybe coming up to ovulation? I am due to BD tonight anyway.

It is lamely supposed to be as dark or darker. Is it kind of dark? I used OPKs this cycle and I never got more than a faint line. I don't think they were meant for me- and holding my pee gave me a wicked UTI :dohh:
Good luck and :dust: and :hugs:
As for testing..I never got a BFP until I was pretty late before so just waiting for AF first. Will test Sunday :flower:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

No, not massively dark. The control line is dark as normal and the test line is about half as dark. I will keep using them over the weekend. :coffee:

That's interesting that your's never get too dark either, I think this is quite common from what I read. I don't think I ever saw someone post a really dark OPK. I will keep you posted of my progress anyway!


----------



## Storked

LuxLisbon33 said:


> No, not massively dark. The control line is dark as normal and the test line is about half as dark. I will keep using them over the weekend. :coffee:
> 
> That's interesting that your's never get too dark either, I think this is quite common from what I read. I don't think I ever saw someone post a really dark OPK. I will keep you posted of my progress anyway!

Yeah and sometimes I used two a day to catch the surge but I never did. But your line sounds very promising!! :happydance:


----------



## lisalee1

Garfie- Sometimes it can take a while to get all the HCG out of your system after a MC depending on how far along you were. I hope you don't have much longer to go. If you have any sort of pain or burning and anything else that causes concern, you should go to the Dr just to check. But since you had a D & C, you're probably fine. Just might be taking a little while. Hang in there hun! :flower:

LuxLisbon- Definitely sounds like you're getting geared up to O. It's not positive until it's as dark as or darker than the control line. I'm sure you'll be there in 1-3 days. Enjoy BD this weekend! :)


----------



## Storked

Chili for breakfast. This is going to be an epic day.


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> BamaGurl- well the good thing is @ least you have 1 month until school is bk in. Are u trying to take the relax approach this time?? Exercising did take my mind off of it for a while but some says it pushing "O" back, I dont know how true that is:shrug:
> 
> Sweetz: my DH will be @ Work 4hrs away On my scan day so I will be going alone as always. He wrks Mon-Sat 10 hrs 4 hrs away from home so he stays in the state where his work is an come home Sat. Nite and leaves bk out Eary Monday Morning. So u r def lucky yours will be there with u. Hey it's ok, HE GAVE ME WHAT I WANTED....baby spermy:haha:
> 
> Yeah I think the relaxed approach will be the way this time. I don't know if we will do it every other day like last time since that obviously didn't work for us.... I have started walking in the mornings so that is a plus but doesn't stop me from thinking about a baby. I am just kinda in the whatever mood this month I think although I really really really hope this is the month! I must admit it is hurting me more as my sil's pregnancy progresses... I think it makes me think about it even more because obviously that is the talk of the family right now. I guess I just have to place it in Higher hands (God's) and see what happens.Click to expand...




lisalee1 said:


> So excited that we will have 2 new testers by the end of the weekend! You guys hang tight! Time will fly by!
> 
> Lilies- That sounds like a very nice way to keep the memory alive. Glad that it gives you comfort.
> 
> I wanted to thank all you ladies for the advice regarding progesterone. It really goes to show you how controversial the whole issue is!
> 
> My symptoms today- 1) Breasts are not as sore today 2)Pimples all over my face! What in the world! Seems like it happened over night 3) Throwing up after breakfast. But no nausea or morning sickness. It's kind of weird. I just get an uncontrollable urge to throw up 4) No more scary cramping today. Just slight discomfort.
> 
> Nevergivingup & Sweetz- what about you?
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the ladies! Your BFP will be here in no time! :)

Gm ladies: Bamagurl I totally understand how you feel, when I was walking
I was more focused on losing weight to get healthy to TTC buy I still had baby fever. And I understand ab the SIL thing, I'm was in the same boat. My SIL just given birth to her little bean, and she is SOO beautiful, and everyone was hovering over her, and everyone wanted her baby.and I was sitting there sad,mad and jealous. Bc I wanted bk what was taken from me but I wanted it bk for the wrong reason,I wanted it bk Bc i was jealous and mad and I wanted that spotlight.So afterwhile and 2 losses I realized that all I want is to be a mommy again and be able to hold my little one. I don't KNO what happened but my SIL or any other pregnant person didn't bother my emotions anymore,evn b4 this pregnancy. I hope you find peace ma'am.

Lisalee: wow u have some Symptns, I have sore boobs, tiredness, bloated and finally yesterday after drinking the juice out a coconut I got very nauseous,got a headache. And o yea I'm Constipated too.


----------



## lisalee1

Sounds like our symptoms are similar then! I forgot to add increased CM and fatigue. Although some days I feel more tired than others. Some days I nap in the middle of the day (when I'm not at work obviously) and other days I just go to bed early at about 9pm. 
I must say I definitely have more symptoms than I did with the last pregnancy that ended in MC. I kept saying last time around that I just didn't feel pregnant but my mom kept saying that it'll come later on. 

I'm hopeful that this will have a better outcome than the last. Excited that they saw a yolk sac with the last ultrasound even tho they dated me less than I think I am. We shall see....


----------



## Storked

When is your next scan? :)


----------



## lisalee1

In 2 weeks.


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> In 2 weeks.

I am feeling impatient for you!


----------



## Storked

What kind of practitioners do you ladies see? I think that when I eventually get a BFP I will see just a family doctor for the first trimester. I went to a high-risk OB before and I just...don't feel like going back there for a long while.


----------



## nevergivingup

lisalee1 said:


> Sounds like our symptoms are similar then! I forgot to add increased CM and fatigue. Although some days I feel more tired than others. Some days I nap in the middle of the day (when I'm not at work obviously) and other days I just go to bed early at about 9pm.
> I must say I definitely have more symptoms than I did with the last pregnancy that ended in MC. I kept saying last time around that I just didn't feel pregnant but my mom kept saying that it'll come later on.
> 
> I'm hopeful that this will have a better outcome than the last. Excited that they saw a yolk sac with the last ultrasound even tho they dated me less than I think I am. We shall see....

I def have lots of cm. I nap too and o yea I go
To bed @ 9:30pm too!! But I don't KNO why Bc everynight I toss and turn, all night can't sleep. And have to get up twice in the middle of the night and use the loo(restroom). Well it's a great thing that you saw a Yolk sac, I'm sooo nervous about going to mine on Tues. My pregnant cousin said they took a week away from her too. I want them to add a week to mine:haha: Everyone thinks I'm going to have a girl, at this point and 2losses, it dosent matter what the gender is:baby: I just want to get thru 9 months healthy!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> What kind of practitioners do you ladies see? I think that when I eventually get a BFP I will see just a family doctor for the first trimester. I went to a high-risk OB before and I just...don't feel like going back there for a long while.

I see just an OB/Gyno who specializes in High Risk pregnancy,infertility and some more things that I can't remember off bat. I didn't think i needed to go to them at first B4 any of my m/c but after them, I'd figure i'd stay esp. now since I'm prego again. They are reallly sweet and supportive. Did u have a bad experience?

Ps. Stork wants chilli for breakfast and I want Chinese!!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> What kind of practitioners do you ladies see? I think that when I eventually get a BFP I will see just a family doctor for the first trimester. I went to a high-risk OB before and I just...don't feel like going back there for a long while.
> 
> I see just an OB/Gyno who specializes in High Risk pregnancy,infertility and some more things that I can't remember off bat. I didn't think i needed to go to them at first B4 any of my m/c but after them, I'd figure i'd stay esp. now since I'm prego again. They are reallly sweet and supportive. Did u have a bad experience?
> 
> Ps. Stork wants chilli for breakfast and I want Chinese!!!Click to expand...

I just want an early scan and they don't give them there. Also, bad memories associated there from my loss. Just..don't want to.
MMM. Chinese.


----------



## nevergivingup

I understand that ma'am ESP. Ab the loss, I'm sorry. If I could get an U/S this pregnancy @ 12 wks I would but Bc of my m/c history they prefer to do it early and be on top of it this time. But I'd prefer 12 wks. But I guess it does give someone a piece of mind:shrug:


----------



## lisalee1

nevergivingup said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like our symptoms are similar then! I forgot to add increased CM and fatigue. Although some days I feel more tired than others. Some days I nap in the middle of the day (when I'm not at work obviously) and other days I just go to bed early at about 9pm.
> I must say I definitely have more symptoms than I did with the last pregnancy that ended in MC. I kept saying last time around that I just didn't feel pregnant but my mom kept saying that it'll come later on.
> 
> I'm hopeful that this will have a better outcome than the last. Excited that they saw a yolk sac with the last ultrasound even tho they dated me less than I think I am. We shall see....
> 
> I def have lots of cm. I nap too and o yea I go
> To bed @ 9:30pm too!! But I don't KNO why Bc everynight I toss and turn, all night can't sleep. And have to get up twice in the middle of the night and use the loo(restroom). Well it's a great thing that you saw a Yolk sac, I'm sooo nervous about going to mine on Tues. My pregnant cousin said they took a week away from her too. I want them to add a week to mine:haha: Everyone thinks I'm going to have a girl, at this point and 2losses, it dosent matter what the gender is:baby: I just want to get thru 9 months healthy!!Click to expand...

I totally understand. Any gender as long as the baby is healthy is all that really matters! 

When I add my days based on when I think I ovulated, I think they were behind by 4 days. So I won't worry too much. Hopefully when I have the dating scan in 2 weeks, they'll move me up a bit. Plus I've been reading tons of stories about how super early scans are not that accurate. It's easier to measure once a fetal pole is visible which is usually 6 wks. In addition, everything that I've been reading online says that a yolk sac is visible at 5 weeks. That's another reason why I believe I'm at least 5 wks.... In the mean time, just taking it easy! :coffee:


----------



## lisalee1

Storked, I see a regular practitioner. I wonder if I should see someone who is high-risk since I had the abdominal myo last year. But no one has mentioned otherwise to me.


----------



## Storked

I liked my OB but I just have bad memories there that will take time to get over. If I see a family doc I won't have to wait in a room full of babies and heavily pregnant women. Shorter wait too. I couldn't do it through a whole pregnancy but at least through half...
I think there are pros and cons of both


----------



## Sweetz33

Mmmm chili....lol

As for me I see a high risk OB/GYN. I have no choice bc of past miscarriages, health problems, and age. I know...33 is not old, but they say the combination of all 3 makes it that a general doc can't help me. It's all good. 

I am showering and getting ready for 1st appointment!! It is at 2:20 est. woohoo!! I will let all you ladies know what's up when I get back home!!


----------



## Storked

I should see one since I have clotting issues but...I don't wanna! *whines*
KUP on appointment!


----------



## Storked

Been peeing on my leftover OPKs to pass the time to testing- got my first ever positive OPK today. Ugh.


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for all your advice.

I went to the doctors and have had a HCG test done - to see what levels my hormones are at, I am hoping for the results tonight but will probably be Monday.:cry:

Glad to hear you ladies that are pregnant are doing well - hope you are all taking it easy :coffee:

Storked - The only time I had a real positive OPK both lines as dark? - was when I was pregnant:happydance: so I can't wait until you test now when is it you are testing :dust::dust::dust:

Sweetz - How did you get on at your appointment hun, hope it all went well for you:flower:

Lisalee - Glad you are taking it easy hun : :hugs:

Nevergivingup - Chinese for breakfast :haha: glad you are enjoying your pregnancy hun, I can't wait until I can enjoy another:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust: to all you other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

I may push testing to a later date Garfie...I am scared :O


----------



## hopestruck

UM, storked, that is a VERY GOOD SIGN!!!!!!!

OPKs turn positive when we're ovulating and pregnant... :happydance:


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> UM, storked, that is a VERY GOOD SIGN!!!!!!!
> 
> OPKs turn positive when we're ovulating and pregnant... :happydance:

Too scared to get my hopes up! Maybe I wait to test on Wednesday....


----------



## hopestruck

That's so far away. You are STRONG woman! When is your AF due, and is it usually very regular? Also, are you charting?


----------



## lpjkp

ARGH! Storked, you should soo test!!!! I've got high hopes for you :) It's very exciting stuff!!!

AFM today: My "down there" is beginning to wake up from its hibernation during AF! Starting to feel a little crampy and CM is beginning to liven up, so hoping that I can get my fertile few days very soon!!!! It's very exciting around this time of the month to think that we could potentially be a few days away from making our little baby! :)


----------



## garfie

Quick update got my results hcg level is 9 so things are coming to an end:cry:

Although she said I could test in a week see if there's any change.

FALSE hope I would say.

Anyway waiting for the witch now.:cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> That's so far away. You are STRONG woman! When is your AF due, and is it usually very regular? Also, are you charting?

I did have 25 day cycles but this is my first since a D&C so I am really not sure when to expect AF. I was regular before that though! I also started charting but haven't done so reliably since my sleeping patterns have been less than perfect. Temps have been stinking high though!

Lpjkp, I'm gonna wait to test. A BFN would make me doubtful of everything. I had to pee on 10 tests for my first positive to sink- I'd rather not waste the money the next time I get one :winkwink: so excited that your fertile window is coming! :happydance:

Garfie, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

garfie said:


> Quick update got my results hcg level is 9 so things are coming to an end:cry:
> 
> Although she said I could test in a week see if there's any change.
> 
> FALSE hope I would say.
> 
> Anyway waiting for the witch now.:cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh garfie, I'm so sorry to hear that :( Could it be possible you're not as far along as what you think you are? 

I found a link which says that 3/4-5 weeks gestation allows you to still have a hcg of 5 to be pregnant? (https://www.justmommies.com/articles/hcg-levels.shtml)

Thinking of you...I know it's tough and there's nothing anybody can say that will help, but I can empathise with how you're feeling, because I've been in your shoes only 2 months ago with the doctors telling me my hcg levels were only 5 x


----------



## Sweetz33

SS Garfie. :hug:

Storked...OMG HOW CAN YOU BE SO PATIENT!!! hahaha :dust:

AFM appointment went well. Nurse who was there last time when I had a D&C was there this time. She was so excited for us and she even gave me a HUGE hug when she saw me! Gotta love that girl....total sweetheart! I have already gained 1.5lbs. U/S scheduled for the 25th. DH is VERY excited as the 25th is his birthday. He said this will be the best b'day gift ever! Then I told him our predicted due date and his face dropped....it is the day after his mother's b'day HAHAHA!!! They took 7 viles of blood  They are checking EVERYTHING. Results are back in about a week. FX'd all is good. As for the nausea, since they know I hate pills, they said eat small meals and snack. If that doesn't work I have no choice but to get anti-puke meds.


----------



## garfie

lpjkp - I had a DNC on the 14 June (my late fathers birthday) when I spoke to the hospital tonight they said my levels were coming down nicely. When I asked if it could be a new pregnancy - she said I doubt it :cry:

Storked - I used to have 24 day cycles - so usually I don't have long till I test I think you are very patient not testing:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Forgot to say they also told me absolutely NO leftovers, uncooked lunch meats, undercooked meat (period), and skip the doggie bag if I do go out to eat...although I won't be doing that bc of last time getting food poisoning. They said a bacteria called "listeria" (spelling??) can form on these foods very quickly and it is very dangerous to a developing fetus.


----------



## Storked

I am being patient! My husband said I could wait as long as I wanted to test :D I will see how long I can wait...unless AF shows up ;)
Sweetz, yay that they are being awesome to run all those tests! And I am so glad you shared the bit on food because I totally ate leftovers before but next time I will be extra cautious about most things :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah leftovers = BAD!!! They also said avoid any type of restaurant or outing where the food sits out or where multiple people touch the food (No more Golden Corral or CiCi's pizza for me rofl) Basically unless it is made fresh right there in front of you...best bet is not to eat it. Oh and you can EAT lunchmeat, it just needs to be cooked first. :) (I am addicted to salami right now...so I fry it up in a pan mmmmmmm)


----------



## Storked

Thanks :D


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - So glad your appointment went well hun, I was never sick just felt it with all my pregnancies (4 now) wow never thought I would be saying that:wacko:

Anyway I used to eat little and often and keep a snack by my bed for when I first woke up and also carried a snack with me where ever I went. I looked like I was always eating:blush:

What an awesome pressie for hubby :happydance: can you get a birthday card that says daddy to be - I would love to do that for my hubby his Birthday is 21 of July do you think I can make it:haha:

Well ladies whilst I'm still feeling a bit sad and confused I am trying to carry on and remain positive.:thumbup:

So looking more like an August BFP for me (17 August my Birthday) before then would be good too:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Garfie: Anything is possible! This was the first month we stopped trying and BAM...Remember you are not out until the :witch: shows!! 

*munches on her 2nd 10.5 oz bag of Lays potato chips* Omg...yum....but I still want chili damnit.... ;)


----------



## Storked

*eats another chili cheese frito and winks at Sweetz*

You can make it Garfie :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooooo storked......it's on now.....LOL!!! 

*glares at storked*


----------



## bamagurl

Just wanted to check in! Seems like you ladies are doing wonderfully!

Garfie~ Sorry you are still feeling sad & confused. I can completely understand those feelings. I just know that you will get your :bfp: soon! I hope you get a birthday :bfp: if not before :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Ooooo storked......it's on now.....LOL!!!
> 
> *glares at storked*

:munch: :pizza: :lolly: :lol:
Off to go make enchilidas! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

STORKED!!! 

O
M
G

You are cruel! lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> STORKED!!!
> 
> O
> M
> G
> 
> You are cruel! lol

Beef enchilidas. Mmmmm. :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

well, well, wellllll....I made homemade baked chicken fingers......bc chicken is the only meat I can eat without getting barfy haha


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> well, well, wellllll....I made homemade baked chicken fingers......bc chicken is the only meat I can eat without getting barfy haha

I mostly cook chicken because it is so stinking cheap :) I have a niece who could happily eat chicken every day. Now I'm hungry for chicken and dumplings...my hubby always says I like "winter" foods during "summer". Whatever. I like hot soup and ice cold drinks year round ;)


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup...if AF doesn't show then I will test on the 11th... :blush:


----------



## Sweetz33

FX'd for you Storked!!!!


----------



## Storked

Thanks! That dang OPK made me hopeful but I hope I won't be disappointed. :D


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm hopeful too Storked!! :dust:


----------



## Storked

I'm getting a hamster tomorrow. I have a hole in my heart from a lack of a pet monkey and a pet skunk and a hamster will have to fill what it can hehe :D


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :wohoo: / Symptns: always :sleep: XTRA CM:blush:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :wohoo: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :wohoo: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 11/ Symtpns 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd :thumbup:

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...:wacko:

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting :shrug:

lpjkp: AF Gone :happydance: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but :sex:

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance/ DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: DPO ?/ Symtpns? / Test Date:Saturday July 7th


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Storked, I really have everything crossed for you, I hope this will be it!:flower:

Garfie, waiting for your period sucks. I didn't have an ERPC but my cycle continued as normal after my MMC, hoepfully it will be the same for you.

Positive OPK for me today and EWCM so it's all on for a SMEP weekend. I guess you can put me down for testing on Sunday 22nd July, thanks Nevergivingup. I hope I don't crack before then, I might ask my DH to hide the bumper pack of IC's I have.

Keep going everyone, let's rack up the next BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Oh and I am CD14. No AF been I the house either since the start of the week. :flower:


----------



## Storked

GO LUX! CATCH THAT EGGY! :dust:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

I'm going to try! :kiss:


----------



## Sweetz33

Gl lux! :dust:

Afm slept until 1pm  I guess I was tired! There goes my Saturday haha!


----------



## bamagurl

Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday! I have a sick little one :( so not getting too much done.

AFTTC~ Just waiting on the big O! Just gonna go with the flow and have fun with it! 

Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful! Let's get some more bfp's!


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked...New Love...Grilled Cheese sandwiches....ZOMG!!!


----------



## Sirbaby

Hey ladies I'm in!!!! Going for August....


----------



## Storked

Sitbaby, cheering you on!
Bamagurl, so sorry you LO is sick :hugs:
Sweetz, I love grilled cheese sandwiches! I have them on my menu for next week :D


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Welcome Sirbaby. :flower: Tell us a bit about yourself. Make yourself at home. :hugs:


----------



## Sirbaby

:flower: Thanks! 
Well here is my story.

After, my miscarriage 2/3 weeks ago. I feel like I want to be pregnant asap but then I feel like I don't want to because I am afraid to be let down again. I feel that all my family and friends know how bad I want to conceive again and they will be monitoring my progress. Although I know its all out of love and support, it is pressure on me. 

My medical history: I am 24 years old and have not been diagnosed with anything as of now. from the age of 16-22 I was on depo birth control. I forgot to take the shot when I was 17 and became pregnant. It was a ectopic pregnancy. This pregnancy did not affect me that much emotionally, because I was not planning and I was not ready. I went back on bc for 3 and some what years. Decided I wanted to have kids after. Found it was not easy getting pregnant. 

I tried for about 8-12 months with no success. I notice that my period took about 3 months to show up after stopping bc and then it was fluctuating every month in length from 25-29 days. I went to a infertility doctor and they checked my uterus, flushed my tubes and did blood work. everything came back good. 6 more months pass and then my husband (24) did a semen analysis and his motility was not that good. The doctor said that didn't concern him that much but wanted him to see a urologist. He also wanted me to get a lap* surgery to check for scarred tissue. The day we went to see the urologist I took a pregnancy test in the Kaiser restroom because I was late. I just knew it was going to be negative because its been negative for the last year and 6 months. 

It was positive!!!! I was so happy and in disbelief. the urologist called for my husband and we decided not to pay the co payment of $150 since we had a positive test. For the next 10 weeks I was on cloud 9. This all changed when I started to bleed. went to ER and found out that my babies heart had stopped beating a week earlier... So here I am after mc. So I have bd 3 times so far and will go every other day if hubby can get with it. I have also put hubby on fertile aid for man. not sure what else to do to increase my chances.
 
I tested out of pregnancy. The last few days i been getting negative pregnancy and ovulation. here is todays results, what do u ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Storked

Sirbaby, sorry for your lossed :hugs:
Are you ovulating?


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM
CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; we def have more to Come!!

Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always :sleep: XTRA CM,breast sore, 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 11/ Symtpns 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date July 25 

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: AF Gone :happydance: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but :sex:

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance/ DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: DPO ?/ Symtpns? / Test Date:Saturday July 7th

Lisalee1:June /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 11/ Symtpns 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date?/ 

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: AF Gone / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" until then... 

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance/ DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: DPO ?/ Symtpns? / Test Date:Saturday July 7th

Sirbaby: m/c 2/3 wks ago/ :sex: everyother day.


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; we def have more to Come!!
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Nevergivingup: June / Symptns: always XTRA CM
> 
> Lisalee1:June /Symptns 2Day?
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea
> 
> 
> 
> SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Luxlisbon33: CD 11/ Symtpns 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd
> 
> Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...
> 
> BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date?/
> 
> Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting
> 
> lpjkp: AF Gone / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / Not "O" yet but
> 
> Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A
> 
> Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:July 5th/ Symtpns: stabbing pains on side..maybe "O" until then...
> 
> Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"
> 
> Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary
> 
> 
> SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance/ DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC
> 
> Little29: DPO ?/ Symtpns? / Test Date:Saturday July 7th
> 
> Sirbaby: m/c 2/3 wks ago/ :sex: everyother day.

Test date of the 25th ... thanks!


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome Sirbaby! Sorry to hear about your losses. :hug:
I looked at the pics you posted and it definitely looks like a positive OPK. GL and enjoy the rest of the weekend BD! :dance:


----------



## lisalee1

Garfie, I hope things are coming to an end for you and you can start over as soon as you'd like. With an HCG of 9, sounds like things are headed in the right direction. :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Eek! Cd12 today and can't describe how excited I am to see that my cbfm says im fertile this morning! Let the bding commence!x


----------



## Storked

lpjkp said:


> Eek! Cd12 today and can't describe how excited I am to see that my cbfm says im fertile this morning! Let the bding commence!x

WOOHOO! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Looks like the :witch: is here no warning no nothing just BAM! (even had a temp increase this morning wth???) - so now I am totally confused about my body :blush:

Onto a new cycle now ladies - lets hope we all get our BFPS :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Wow, so many of us are fertile this weekend. Good luck to us all! :flower:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Sirbaby, I'm sorry for your loss. Sounds similar to mine. I was spotting and bleed once, at my 10 week scan it turned out the pregnancy had not progressed past 8 weeks. 

Your OPK looks positive to me, get to it!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies. I might be off here for a few days as I just found out my grandmother passed away last night. She lived a long life (she was in her 90s). She died of complications with lung cancer...she never smoked a day in her life either...go fig. Trying hard not to stress, but that is easier said then done. I should be around today, but trying to figure out all the details and when/if I will be able to fly down to be with the family. DH is being great. Thank God for him. :) Thank you also to all you ladies in here who have been there for me during rough times. :) <3 you all!!


----------



## lisalee1

Aww. Sorry to hear about your Grandma. Hope you have safe travels. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - :hugs: take care on your travels, I would go to a m/w if I was you hun and get a letter which says you are okay to travel just in case the airline is funny with you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LuxLisbon33

How will the airline even know she's pregnant at 4/5 weeks? She's not likely to be showing and it's certainly not something you have to declare. There is no risk to flying during early pregnancy whatsoever. :shrug:

Take care, Sweetz. Hope the next few days go well for you.


----------



## garfie

I can only comment on my experience hun - maybe it was different as ex hubby was in the forces at the time both times I had to declare it just thought I'd share that's all.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LuxLisbon33

How odd. I fly regularly (and did while pregnant) and have never experienced this as being an issue at all or even been asked. :wacko: If I get pregnant again I would probably stop flying in the third trimester because I would feel nervous about getting stuck somewhere (or worse on the plane) and going into labour.


----------



## lilesMom

hey i was gonna book a trip but my doc said they dont know for sure yet if its safe in early pregnancy and she said maybe go before im pregnant r in middle but every web site says there is no danger cos i looked up loads. now she has scared me :) i didnt book flights . 
i hope this doesnt make u feel bad sweetz, i just said id pass it on what i was told but my sis flew early pregnancy and was perfect . sorry to hear ur sad news.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm still waiting to hear the details. If I go I will either need to go on a boat or fly as my grandmom lived in Puerto Rico. I live in Florida so it is not a long flight. I am trying to figure out the best way to handle this. Of course my daughter's father is being a jerk...my daughter still does not know as he will not pick up the phone!!! Argh...I did send an email and hopefully he responds to that.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah my doc asked was it a short flight and said short flight should be fine. best of luck with sorting it out, sorry for ur loss hon. x


----------



## Sirbaby

Praying for you snd your family sweetz:flower::hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Aww,im so sorry to hear that sweetz...i hope you and your family are as ok as can be xx


----------



## hopestruck

Sweetz, so sorry to hear about your grandma! I hope you have safe travels and lots of love during this time.

Storked, I'm curious to hear of where you're at! When the heck are you testing? I have a really good feeling about this month for you!!

AFM, just dropped OH off at the airport, he's away until Wednesday. SLIGHTLY nervous as he'll be gone for CD 13, 14, 15...potentially my fertile days! I usually O around CD 17 tho, so I think I should still be OK. We BD'd Friday and yesterday just in case :)


----------



## lpjkp

oohh,im so curious to find out about you too,storked!x


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, sorry to hear about your grandmother! :flower: (btw, I love Puerto Ricans- used to be married to one ;) )
With my last pregnancy my implantation probably occurred on a plane :D
Hopestruck and lpjkp... :-= ( <--- me whistling innocently)
Hehe, sorry your other half is gone Hopestruck. Fingers crossed that the timing will be PERFECT :thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

Hahaha, you are incredibly patient...I can't imagine waiting so long! Are you still thinking Wednesday to test?


----------



## Storked

Yeah I'm thinking Wednesday should work out great :D


----------



## bamagurl

I can't wait for you to test Storked!!! I think we are just as anxious as you are haha


----------



## Storked

I wish I could confidently test now but I can't. Dangit. I know that if I got a BFN (and I probably would) then I would be angry the whole day. Well, what is left of the day hehe


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> I wish I could confidently test now but I can't. Dangit. I know that if I got a BFN (and I probably would) then I would be angry the whole day. Well, what is left of the day hehe

Aww I can understand that. I am the same way. If I get a bfn it ruins the whole day! I am feeling good though about this month for you & all of us :)


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could confidently test now but I can't. Dangit. I know that if I got a BFN (and I probably would) then I would be angry the whole day. Well, what is left of the day hehe
> 
> Aww I can understand that. I am the same way. If I get a bfn it ruins the whole day! I am feeling good though about this month for you & all of us :)Click to expand...

I have high hopes for all of y'all :dust:


----------



## Storked

Gas pains are killing me!!


----------



## Sweetz33

TY all for the kind words. They really help. :) 

Storked...I married a pure Puerto Rican....never a dull moment haha!


----------



## hopestruck

Storked - gas pains are a good sign! How is your hunger? ;)

I also have good feelings about this month for all of us!! When are you all hoping on testing? Assuming this is a normal cycle for me I'll start testing around July 23/24. It will only be 10DPO for me but I need to find out I'm pregnant ASAP so I can start progesterone.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, they are very loud and passionate and love a good time don't they? :D
hopestruck- I have been extremely hungry and extremely nauseous. It always changes hehe. This is your cycle, I just know it!


----------



## Sweetz33

They are very passionate....with everything lol

Oh and gas is a great sign *burp* excuse me!


----------



## Storked

I need to burp!
Gah, why must I test to know if I'm pregnant? Why can't I just ask the question out loud and recieve a yes or a no??


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Not long to go now, Storked! I bet you can't think of much else at the moment. 

Any other testers for this week?


----------



## lpjkp

No testing for me this week,but I've got the just as exciting ovulation this week before the dreaded tww starts! 2nd day of high fertility and my dh is being fantastic about everything this month...he even said last night that every time its on high/peak we will be like crazy...i think he wants it as much as me now! 

so,cd13 for me today...i used to think that I ovulated around cd15-16 so we will see if this cbfm agrees with me!x


----------



## LuxLisbon33

I'm only a couple of days ahead of you! CD16 today. I had positive OPK's on Saturday and yesterday, have BD'd last Tues, Fri, Sat and last night and will give it a bash tonight too, then finish the SMEP on Wednesday. I used Conceive Plus stuff every time except once, I'm not sure whether this stuff makes a difference though tbh.

I used OPK's for the first time this month. Does anyone else use them? Did you find that you ovulate when you thought? Or a few days out? I have strong ovulation pain and get some EWCM so I was pretty accurate but I'm wondering if I will still have a positive OPK today (the pains have stopped and no more EWCM) if so then maybe I have been stopping BD a bit soon in the past.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

My implantation plan for the next few days is:

Slice of pineapple incl core from today until Friday
Lemon and hot water first thing to alkalise my system
Fresh dried walnuts on my breakfast

If anyone has another little tips, let me know! :flower:


----------



## Little29

Well the:witch: arrived Sat so on to a new cycle for me. The worst thing is my cycles are 35 day:growlmad:

Looking forward to hearing all the BFP this month.


----------



## lpjkp

Little29 said:


> Well the:witch: arrived Sat so on to a new cycle for me. The worst thing is my cycles are 35 day:growlmad:
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all the BFP this month.

Good luck for this month! You WILL catch that little eggie! Are you doing anything different this month?x


----------



## Little29

Good luck for this month! You WILL catch that little eggie! Are you doing anything different this month?x[/QUOTE]

Don't plan on doing anything different, unless anyone has any tips. We :sex: around time of O every chance we got but still didn't work:cry:


----------



## Storked

Little29, sorry the dang witch caught you!
Good luck and :dust: Lux and lpjkp!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

The craziest tip I read was for the man to drink a small glass of coke 30 minutes before BD. It's supposed to make the sperm swim faster. Sounds crazy enough to be true. :haha:


----------



## garfie

LittleJ - sorry the :witch: got you - hope she's not to evil:flower: The month I got pregnant I tried grapefruit juice from when the witch left until O (100% pure grapefruit juice out of a carton) I had a small glass every day until O - worth a try eh? - I will be doing it again this month but not sure when O will be (as I promised hubby a more relaxed approach :winkwink:)

Luxlisbon - Walnuts? - What do they do hun:flower: I can't imagine them on my toast:haha:

Storked - How are you feeling today - can't wait until you test not long now :happydance:

Lpjkp - Remember hun on your first PEAK don't feed the greedy CBFM anymore sticks as its pre programmed to ask for 2 more - Hope you get your PEAK soon :happydance:

Sweetz - Hope you are bearing up hun :hugs:

Nevergivingup - How are you feeling today?:flower:

Lisalee - How are things going?:flower:

AFM - 2nd day of new cycle (can't believe this is a new one already - I have 24 day cycles and BAM on day 24 after my DNC the witch came) surely my body cannot be right already? :shrug:

:dust::dust::dust: to all you other lovely ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Wow Garfie that would be cool if your body did bounce back quick! If AF is due for then my cycles are longer :?
Lux, when I got preggers first time my husband bragged that it was all the caffeine he had consumed made his swimmers faster hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, it seems I'm always missing everything and have to catch up. Sweets, IM SOOO SORRY ab your grandmother, I hope your travels are safe. 90 years old is a miraculous age, may she Rest in Peace. 

Garfie: sorry to hear about your bleeding, but sadly Im sure that's not your AF. With my m/c, i didn't bleed until my hCG levels were down to 5. I called my OB and ask was that my cycle and she inform me it wasnt, you will begin to bleed as soon as your hCG get low enough and evn after it reach 0, Bc your body has to bleed, then AF will come later. This is my experience and what my OB told me. It'll be over soon.

Sorry to all our Lovely Ladies who recieved AF, we're def rooting for you this Month, after AF left, I gotten prego right away,had to be within 2 wks time.

Congrats to all the women who are "O" !! 

AFM: still nauseous always eating but get full to fast so can't eat much. Im always tired. And my First 6wk U/S is 2morrow, cant wait!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come!!


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM,breast sore, 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: Symtpns 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date July 25 

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: "O" Ocurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date: / HCG>0 Begin Bleeding :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance/ DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: AF Showed :growlmad:


----------



## lpjkp

Garfie: Thanks for the advice! I'll be sure to do that if/when I get my peak! Is that because it's automatically programmed to give 2 peaks then another high regardless of who it's testing?

Little: I have also been drinking graperfruit juice, as well as cough medicine containing guainefesin since the end of AF to try and increase my CM quality this month (I didn't have much at all last month!)

Nevergiving up: Gosh, that's soo exciting!!!! There's no doubt you'll have a wonderful healthy little bean waving at you on that screen tomorrow shouting "Hey, momma!"


----------



## LuxLisbon33

I'm glad it's going well for you Nevergivingup! Best of luck for your ultrasound tomorrow, you won't need it though. :thumbup:

Garfie - Apparently the omega's and B vitamins in the walnuts aid implantation. As does something in the core of the pineapple. It's worth a try eh? And the walnuts go on yoghurt and berries. :winkwink:


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS LPJKP AND LUXLISBON33, for being sooo sweet, I'm def trying to think POSITIVE!! I can't wait for the rest of you lovely ladies to join us!!! This is def going to be the BEST PREGO GROUP EVER!!! So LADIES CATCH THOSE EGGIES!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> THANKS LPJKP AND LUXLISBON33, for being sooo sweet, I'm def trying to think POSITIVE!! I can't wait for the rest of you lovely ladies to join us!!! This is def going to be the BEST PREGO GROUP EVER!!! So LADIES CATH THOSE EGGIES!!!!

Sending positive thoughts your way!!! :thumbup:

Can't wait to hear about your u/s tomorrow! That is so exciting!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES :sex:


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM,breast sore, 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: /Symptons 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...:winkwink:

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: "O" Ocurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date: / HCG>0 Begin Bleeding :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O" 

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance: DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: AF Showed :dohh:

Sirbaby:


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> THANKS LPJKP AND LUXLISBON33, for being sooo sweet, I'm def trying to think POSITIVE!! I can't wait for the rest of you lovely ladies to join us!!! This is def going to be the BEST PREGO GROUP EVER!!! So LADIES CATH THOSE EGGIES!!!!
> 
> Sending positive thoughts your way!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your u/s tomorrow! That is so exciting!Click to expand...

THANKS BAMAGURL!!! I'm a bit nervous, good thing it's at 9:00am, and the office opens at 9:00am. So I'm def happy ab that, I think I will be outside waiting in my car at 8am though:blush:

SideNote: I am going to scream if this Delivery guy dosent get here with my Chinese Food soon!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I feel a lot of :bfp: s for July/August! 

So sorry for all those being visited by :af: :(

Those testing soon... :dust: !

Never...the u/s is going to be frame worthy hehe ;)

AFM...Spoke with doc and she doesn't want me traveling period. Did speak with my uncle who is saying something only behalf. I'm also going to email him the pictures I have of my daughter with her great grand mom as I am the only one who has them. Told my daughter and she started crying on the phone. She wants me to send her pictures as well.

Nausea tapering off a bit (TG). I'm able to eat normally...well more then normal, but I'm eating. Sore sore boobs. Gassy as all heck. Extra CM (just like you never). I'm getting bloated a bit...but that could be from all the potato chips lol. Super exhausted. I feel pretty dang good though. All and all this is a good pregnancy so far. 

Oh and I have a new love. Wendy's asiago ranch chicken sandwich...minus the ranch dressing lol omg....yummmmmmm! Lol


----------



## Storked

I loved Wendy's when I was pregnant Sweetz! I cried because I wanted their caesar salad but knew you aren't supposed to have caesar when preggo.
First thing I did after the loss was buy some dang caesar but wouldn't you know that the desire was no longer there!


----------



## Storked

Cramps feel more like the period variety. Maybe I won't have to waste a test Wednesday..


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> I loved Wendy's when I was pregnant Sweetz! I cried because I wanted their caesar salad but knew you aren't supposed to have caesar when preggo.
> First thing I did after the loss was buy some dang caesar but wouldn't you know that the desire was no longer there!

Why can't you have Caesar? I love caesar dressing!


----------



## LuxLisbon33

No Storked! My first sign of pregnancy were period type cramps two days before AF was due. I was sure my period was going to come any moment. Just saying!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I loved Wendy's when I was pregnant Sweetz! I cried because I wanted their caesar salad but knew you aren't supposed to have caesar when preggo.
> First thing I did after the loss was buy some dang caesar but wouldn't you know that the desire was no longer there!
> 
> Why can't you have Caesar? I love caesar dressing!Click to expand...

It has raw egg in it. Tried to find some that didn't- and that made me cry too :haha:

Lux, I'll continue to hope then! :kiss:


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Cramps feel more like the period variety. Maybe I won't have to waste a test Wednesday..

Girl I had period like cramps...and that was after I even got the bfp...keep the hope up girl! You ain't out until the :witch: shows!


----------



## Storked

Thanks guys! :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come, SO "SOON JULY/AUGUST LADIES, CATCH THOSE EGGS!!!!


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM,breast sore, 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: Symtpns 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...:winkwink:

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/CD 1/ Test Date July 25 

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: "O" Ocurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date: / HCG>0 Begin Bleeding :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O"

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance: DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: AF Showed :dohh:


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork: I as the same way, I felt like she was on her way,but the Symptns are sooo similiar, so def don't count yourself out!!

SHYIAH,Mummy_2_one, Redmonkeysock, we sooo miss y'all and we def would love for y'all to check in and let's us know how you all are doing. Im hoping that everything is fine and that y'all got the BFP!!! I hope everything is ok until then I will be constantly missing ya. This thread got this awesome with you lovely ladies. Praying for u,always, and to all our M.I.A ladies, sometimes breaks are needed:thumbup: but we're def here for you whenever you need encouragement or just an ear:hugs:

OAN: I DEF HOPE THE LOVELY LADIES IN HERE ARE DOING WELL AND STAYING POSITIVE!! LADIES YOUR BFP's ARE COMING SOON, until then we're here until it comes!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS FOR THE BEST GROUP EVER:kiss:


----------



## Sweetz33

Never I love your outlook on everything! I love reading your post bc they boost up my spirits. :) yay for positive thoughts!!


----------



## lisalee1

Storked- Lux, Sweetz, and Nevergivingup are right. I too had period like cramps the 1st time I got pregnant (in April). I kept telling my hubby that I was having bad cramps and my period would come on any minute. However, when I woke in the morning and didn't have a period, I was very suspicious. Tested and got my 1st BFP! 

Considering all your symptoms and the cramping, I definitely think you have a chance. GL!


----------



## nevergivingup

:hugs: Thanks Sweetz33, im only SOO Positive Bc of y'all POSITIVITY!!!! It's Contagious!!

AFM: Well Ladies I'm 9 hrs away from going to my 1st U/S. DH is smore excited with this pregnancy than the other two. And he keeps saying, "Babe I Need To Go with you to the U/S so I can know what's going on, I have to be there for our 1st U/S." So he's going with me finally!!! I'm praying he gets to hear what he's been longing for.....Our Baby's HeartBeat:thumbup: It's bedtime for me, GOODNITE ladies, until tommorrow, you all stay sweet :sleep:


----------



## lisalee1

Garfie, I really hope that your body is bouncing back quickly! I ovulated about 2-2.5 wks after my natural MC. So I definitely think it's possible to bounce back quickly!

Garfie & Nevergivingup- my symptoms have been the same. Increased CM, fatigue (varies by day), sore boobs, throwing up after eating breakfast (but no nausea). I didn't throw up this morning b/c I didn't eat breakfast- not good, I know.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay never! My DH is excited for our first u/s too! So excited that he is getting up with me to go to a 9:20am appointment! What makes it super special is it is also his birthday! I will be 7 weeks when we go in.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I sure hope I'm not out!

If I don't conceive this cycle I may wait a few months. In April me and the spouse are supposed to go to Thailand and I really want to go but...I do want a baby more. Maybe I will just chill and see what happens.


----------



## lisalee1

Storked said:


> Lisa, I sure hope I'm not out!
> 
> If I don't conceive this cycle I may wait a few months. In April me and the spouse are supposed to go to Thailand and I really want to go but...I do want a baby more. Maybe I will just chill and see what happens.

LOL! I just went to Thailand this past April! How ironic is that?!?
Can you pull your trip forward to this year? April is actually the hottest month of the year in Thailand.


----------



## lisalee1

Nevergivingup- I'm excited about your u/s!!!! I know everything will go well. :dance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Anyone else having bad "eh-hem" gas? Lately I'm either burping non-stop or it's coming out the other end... I am having burps like a man  scared the chi weenie earlier bc she was sleeping by my feet! Poor thing...

I'm also sneezing like crazy too...


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, I sure hope I'm not out!
> 
> If I don't conceive this cycle I may wait a few months. In April me and the spouse are supposed to go to Thailand and I really want to go but...I do want a baby more. Maybe I will just chill and see what happens.
> 
> LOL! I just went to Thailand this past April! How ironic is that?!?
> Can you pull your trip forward to this year? April is actually the hottest month of the year in Thailand.Click to expand...

Lisa no way! :D
Hehe my husband lived there for years and he speaks Thai fluently! He wants to go to Songkram so it has to be April :flower:


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I totally have gas. Ever fart in a store and walk away as quickly as you can without looking guilty? I have never done that but tonight...guilty! :blush:


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg yea! Guilty as well! :blush:I did that in Walmart yesterday....


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Omg yea! Guilty as well! :blush:I did that in Walmart yesterday....

It is either that or tears! Because if I don't let it out it stays and wow does it hurt!
My mom used to fart in the store all the time and she was never embarrassed enough to wander away from the scent of guilt :haha: I would tell her not to do it and she said that if she held it then it would hurt. I totally get it now :blush:


----------



## garfie

Sweetz/Storked -:rofl: how ladylike of you two!:flower:

Sweetz - Sneezing was one of my first symptoms of pregnancy (think its to do with the change in mucus) I so miss not sneezing now :cry:

Sweetz - Did the doc say whether you could travel or not, as I say hun I could only go by my experience when I travelled to and from Germany.

Storked - Are you still testing tomorrow, your symptoms sound very promising :dust::dust::dust:

Never - :happydance::happydance: Good luck for your 1st U/S and how amazing hubby will be there to share.

Lisalee - Hope everything is okay in your corner hun :hugs: hun you must try and eat. I hope it is my body bouncing back how great would that be?:happydance:

AFM - CD3 some cramping light period and feeling fine - scared it's going to come with avengence, hopefully not as we go away in just under a fortnight!:happydance:

POSITIVITY to all you other lovely ladies :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

3rd day of high fertility today and, so far, been BD'ing every day of it...getting impatient waiting for that little eggie symbol to pop up on my monitor before my DH starts getting worn out! :)

When I was pregnant back in late April, the one thing that made me test was the cramping, which was just after I'd finished spotting (Though it was a really light period, but it was IB)...I was like "Huh? I've only just finished my period and I'm about to have another?!"...I didn't have many symptoms, but every morning I burped as soon as I woke up, and that disappeared along with my m/c!

Never: Good luck with your 1st u/s today!! Can't wait to hear how it's gone!

Sweetz/storked: Haha! I too am guilty of that, but unfortunately I don't have the excuse of pregnancy! There's just something about walking into a shop that makes people need to let it all out...my DH is the worst culprit!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz and Garfie: im sooo glad that ya'll feel comfortable enough to talk ab gasing:haha: I always thought I was the only one to gas and run from it all the way on another isle.

Lisalee: wow, you're throwing up!?! I don't think I can handle the throwing up part. But I am SOO nauseous throughout the whole day. I ate my Chinese yesterday and I felt like it was def going to come bk up, and I'm getting it today too, I'm craving Chinese food. I'm SOO tired but can't sleep at all at night. Lisalee try some fruit, the fruit go down pretty good for me.

Stork: NO MA'AM, we're def rooting for you to get that BFP tomorrow!! And my motto is, I never thought it would've been this hard to actually have a baby, and I will be starting my Nursing School B.SN program in January and it's not such a good idea to be pregnant and risk all that I worked for, but after 2 losses and not knowing what pregnancy will be my rainbow baby, i will take that chance and risk everything. I'm now working hard for my little one and I'm never giving up, Bc we want that more than anything. I'm rooting for you Stork....NO BREAKS, just more believing and more :sex:

Garfie: I "O" 2wks after my m/c, but got prego too fast to say hello to AF!! Everything will be ok ma'am. We're here with you, your hCG should be 0 by now, don't you think. Did you HPt?

AFM: Getting ready for U/S:thumbup: Thanks for all the encouragement and kind words ladies, you all are def the best!!


----------



## Storked

Do I have to test tomorrow? I'm not feeling confident that I will have waited long enough :?


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Sweetz and Garfie: im sooo glad that ya'll feel comfortable enough to talk ab gasing:haha: I always thought I was the only one to gas and run from it all the way on another isle.
> 
> Lisalee: wow, you're throwing up!?! I don't think I can handle the throwing up part. But I am SOO nauseous throughout the whole day. I ate my Chinese yesterday and I felt like it was def going to come bk up, and I'm getting it today too, I'm craving Chinese food. I'm SOO tired but can't sleep at all at night. Lisalee try some fruit, the fruit go down pretty good for me.
> 
> Stork: NO MA'AM, we're def rooting for you to get that BFP tomorrow!! And my motto is, I never thought it would've been this hard to actually have a baby, and I will be starting my Nursing School B.SN program in January and it's not such a good idea to be pregnant and risk all that I worked for, but after 2 losses and not knowing what pregnancy will be my rainbow baby, i will take that chance and risk everything. I'm now working hard for my little one and I'm never giving up, Bc we want that more than anything. I'm rooting for you Stork....NO BREAKS, just more believing and more :sex:
> 
> Garfie: I "O" 2wks after my m/c, but got prego too fast to say hello to AF!! Everything will be ok ma'am. We're here with you, your hCG should be 0 by now, don't you think. Did you HPt?
> 
> AFM: Getting ready for U/S:thumbup: Thanks for all the encouragement and kind words ladies, you all are def the best!!

You are right! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> Do I have to test tomorrow? I'm not feeling confident that I will have waited long enough :?

Of course you have to! We all have been counting down the days lol jk

You test when you feel ready :)


----------



## Storked

Then maybe I can put it off :D
Period arrived 32 days after the start of my miscarriage...Thursday would be the projected start of my period if we guess that this cycle was meant to me 32 again...hmm...


----------



## bamagurl

I can understand wanting to wait then. If I could hold out I would wait till the day after that or the day of to test.


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> I can understand wanting to wait then. If I could hold out I would wait till the day after that or the day of to test.

I think I will! And by then I can splurge on decent tests! :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!! Well I'm bk from my first early U/S. AND DH and I saw the yolk sac and gestational sac but it measured the sac @ 5wks and 4 days so we couldn't hear a HB, Bc it was so early so we're going bk next Monday for the 2nd U/S to see If we can hear an HB. DH was SOO supportive and my OB said that I'm right where I should be and at 5 wks we shouldn't hear the HB so that's normal. So now I'm pacing bk and forth until Monday, so here we go :wacko:

At least my SYMPTONS are getting worser which are reassuring, I gagged all morning, almost vonitting but my stomach was on "E", so I couldn't vomit up anything.


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Well I'm bk from my first early U/S. AND DH and I saw the yolk sac and gestational sac but it measured the sac @ 5wks and 4 days so we couldn't hear a HB, Bc it was so early so we're going bk next Monday for the 2nd U/S to see If we can hear an HB. DH was SOO supportive and my OB said that I'm right where I should be and at 5 wks we shouldn't hear the HB so that's normal. So now I'm pacing bk and forth until Monday, so here we go :wacko:
> 
> At least my SYMPTONS are getting worser which are reassuring, I gagged all morning, almost vonitting but my stomach was on "E", so I couldn't vomit up anything.

I bet everything is great with your little bean! Prayers honey :flower:
Monday will be here before you know it- and I will eagerly be waiting to hear your awesome news and see scan pics!


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Well I'm bk from my first early U/S. AND DH and I saw the yolk sac and gestational sac but it measured the sac @ 5wks and 4 days so we couldn't hear a HB, Bc it was so early so we're going bk next Monday for the 2nd U/S to see If we can hear an HB. DH was SOO supportive and my OB said that I'm right where I should be and at 5 wks we shouldn't hear the HB so that's normal. So now I'm pacing bk and forth until Monday, so here we go :wacko:
> 
> At least my SYMPTONS are getting worser which are reassuring, I gagged all morning, almost vonitting but my stomach was on "E", so I couldn't vomit up anything.

That is good the dr says everything is right on track! :happydance:
I will be praying for peace of mind until next week! I can't wait to hear all about it and see your little bean's first picture!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always :sleep: XTRA CM,breast sore, gagging

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: /Symptons 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck...:winkwink:

BayBeeEm: "O" :sex: CD12/ Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: "O" Ocurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date: / HCG>0 Begin Bleeding :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD8/ Waiting to "O" 

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :thumbup:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance: DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: AF Showed :thumbup:

Sirbaby: M.I.A


----------



## lpjkp

Nevergivingup, no need to pace back and forth, put your feet up and have a good old relax, and begin having a good old daydream about what your little bean's heartbeat is going to sound like on Monday! Everything is as it should be, and you get to do it all over again on Monday you lucky lady! 

So excited for you, and can't wait to see those first little scan pictures of your little one! :)


----------



## garfie

Nevergivingup - :happydance: glad the Doc thinks everything is all okay and I'm sure Monday will be here before you know it after all you have this thread to keep you busy :winkwink: So relax and chill out hun - we are all excited to see your beautiful scan pic :happydance:

AFM - On CD3 and the witch seems to be leaving the building (as normal) so not sure if my body is back to normal - hope so because I go on holiday on the 23 July and I don't want her popping up again :growlmad:

:dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! Well I'm bk from my first early U/S. AND DH and I saw the yolk sac and gestational sac but it measured the sac @ 5wks and 4 days so we couldn't hear a HB, Bc it was so early so we're going bk next Monday for the 2nd U/S to see If we can hear an HB. DH was SOO supportive and my OB said that I'm right where I should be and at 5 wks we shouldn't hear the HB so that's normal. So now I'm pacing bk and forth until Monday, so here we go :wacko:
> 
> At least my SYMPTONS are getting worser which are reassuring, I gagged all morning, almost vonitting but my stomach was on "E", so I couldn't vomit up anything.
> 
> I bet everything is great with your little bean! Prayers honey :flower:
> Monday will be here before you know it- and I will eagerly be waiting to hear your awesome news and see scan pics!Click to expand...




bamagurl said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! Well I'm bk from my first early U/S. AND DH and I saw the yolk sac and gestational sac but it measured the sac @ 5wks and 4 days so we couldn't hear a HB, Bc it was so early so we're going bk next Monday for the 2nd U/S to see If we can hear an HB. DH was SOO supportive and my OB said that I'm right where I should be and at 5 wks we shouldn't hear the HB so that's normal. So now I'm pacing bk and forth until Monday, so here we go :wacko:
> 
> At least my SYMPTONS are getting worser which are reassuring, I gagged all morning, almost vonitting but my stomach was on "E", so I couldn't vomit up anything.
> 
> That is good the dr says everything is right on track! :happydance:
> I will be praying for peace of mind until next week! I can't wait to hear all about it and see your little bean's first picture!Click to expand...




lpjkp said:


> Nevergivingup, no need to pace back and forth, put your feet up and have a good old relax, and begin having a good old daydream about what your little bean's heartbeat is going to sound like on Monday! Everything is as it should be, and you get to do it all over again on Monday you lucky lady!
> 
> So excited for you, and can't wait to see those first little scan pictures of your little one! :)




garfie said:


> Nevergivingup - :happydance: glad the Doc thinks everything is all okay and I'm sure Monday will be here before you know it after all you have this thread to keep you busy :winkwink: So relax and chill out hun - we are all excited to see your beautiful scan pic :happydance:
> 
> AFM - On CD3 and the witch seems to be leaving the building (as normal) so not sure if my body is back to normal - hope so because I go on holiday on the 23 July and I don't want her popping up again :growlmad:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

THANKS LADIES 4 Being sooo SWEET and Encouraging!!! I'm def feeling better bout this one.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM,breast sore, gagging

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: /Symptons 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck... :winkwink:

BayBeeEm: "O" :sex: CD12/ Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: "O" Ocurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns? / 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date: / HCG>0 Begin Bleeding :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD14/ Symptns: high cervix, Cm slippery, "O"" IS HERE= :sex:

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :thumbup:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:AF Gone :happydance: DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: AF Showed :thumbup:

Sirbaby: M.I.A


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Great news about your scan, Nevergivingup. :flower: Good luck for Monday's, it will be just fine!

Storked: You test when you feel ready whenever that is. :flower: Still got everything crossed for you, you've been so patient.


----------



## hopestruck

Nevergivingup, I have nothing but good feelings about this pregnancy for you! That's so great that they are getting you in for frequent scans. Good luck and keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Dangit for sleeping in! Lol

Never...no worries ok? Your scan on Monday will show that beautiful hb. Now sit down, relax and be pampered lol

Storked...if you feel you can wait...wait....but first thing Thursday TEST!!! Hehe

Garfie...yay for af leaving the building!!

Afm...hunger back with a vengeance. Slept until 1pm. Still burping lol I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. :) sinus pressure is pretty bad too so not sure what that is. When I did get up I had the worst case of cottonmouth haha


----------



## hopestruck

Sweetz, I slept in today too and I have no excuse! Had a terrible nightmare though, that OH died in a plane crash (where he was the pilot, lol), I was crying the whole dream though and could feel my face grimacing all night long! :( upsetting!

Things with me...CD 14 today...CM is feeling slippery and fertile, cervix is high...OH get HOME! (not till tomorrow...argh!)


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Ladies my gosh, y'all just make me smile!! I'm SOO grteful for this thread and the Awesome Soon July/August BFP Group!! 

Sweets, that def made my day, that was really funny!!! :haha: I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels like I'm ab to die from hunger!! In the mornings I eat natural fruit but my body still feels like it's an to cave in and eat itself if I don't get anything else to eat. 

Hopestruck: Wow, your DH def needs to find his way home, the fertie days are the most important days of their penis life!!!! I've had those horrible dreams too, mine was ab m/c and I too felt my face grimacing and frowning while I ad sleep. Those dreams I dread.

Luxlisbon, thanks ma'am, for encouraging me!!

Ps: I should've ask the OB for some sleeping medicine Bc sleeping at night is not happening where I live.


----------



## Storked

I hope I didn't wastemy money on a test. It is the Equate brand. I don't know if I should use it or one of my Dollar Tree ones. I wish I had digital already. I hate obsessing over lines. What do I do if I get a BFN? I am scared to pee :o


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked....don't stress girl! Hugs!! 

Never... I scarfed down a grilled cheese and a bowl of spaghetti....piggy in the house rofl


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> I hope I didn't wastemy money on a test. It is the Equate brand. I don't know if I should use it or one of my Dollar Tree ones. I wish I had digital already. I hate obsessing over lines. What do I do if I get a BFN? I am scared to pee :o

Aw don't be scared to pee! Trust us we will help you obsess over the lines!


----------



## hopestruck

Storked - Agreed - don't be scared! The digitals are less reliable early on anyways. If you do get a negative, just try, try again. One way or the other, we will be here to support you!!

xox


----------



## Storked

I'll try not to be so stressed about this! Texted one of my sisters about it and she suggested that I wait 2 weeks after a period. 2 weeks?!
Thanks guys :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I tested before period....and the longest I went was 3 weeks after missed period...but that was denial...my 1 st haha


----------



## Storked

3 weeks? Whoa hehehe :D


----------



## Sweetz33

I was in total denial lol!


----------



## bamagurl

Aww with my first I tested 3 days after my period. I didn't realize it hadn't come and though hmm I should test and low and behold it was positive! Oh the days of ttc but not stressing about it haha. The last time I got a positive 3 days before. 

No matter the result (although I am soooo feeling this month is your month) we will be here for you!


----------



## hopestruck

I dunno, I think it depends on whether or not it will do you any good to test. I've always been one to test right away - around 10-12dpo. I've never had a chemical, though (just later M/Cs). I like to know whether or not I am because I want to get into the doctors ASAP to get my levels taken (and this next time around, to pick up my prescription). But, I usually try and use dollar store tests or internet cheapies so at least it's not too expensive. Although I always seem to end up spending a bunch "confirming" the pregnancies later on though...hmmm... :dohh:


----------



## garfie

Storked- aw don't be scared hun we're all here for you :hugs:

Good luck whenever you test:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

I've never had a chemical either. Just never got a BFP until I was nearly a week late. Hate feeling conflicted :?


----------



## bamagurl

If it helps you take a dollar test (if you have them) just to feed the need to test. You might be surprised!! It might even take some of the stress off.


----------



## Storked

I do have one...was actually going to purchase more but all the nearest stores are out. Guess everyone in the city is TTC too :)


----------



## hopestruck

So I just took an OPK... soooo close to positive! OH, get home!! I hope we don't miss it! :sad2:

EDIT: It got even darker after I took this. It's about the same as the control line now. Eep!
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-10 14.39.25.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bamagurl

If you decide to test I would use that one. I have had that happen before thinking wth?!?! lol how can they be out but I found one dollar store that apparently has the jackpot of tests on the shelf!


----------



## hopestruck

I find the dollar stores around here are always out as well :haha:


----------



## Storked

hopestruck, catch that eggy! :happydance: WOOT!
bamagurl, I think I will use the Dollar one Sunday and the other for next Wednesday :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweets you're not alone, I'm only 5wks and I gained freakn 8lbs:cry: what in the World did that come from? You talkn about piggy I'm scream COW over here.

Sorked: taking a HPt honestly shouldn't feel like this esp if you didn't test yet. taking hpt are easier for some than others but If you don't want to test ma'am than DON'T TEST!! If you want to wait then wait, you're doing this for you Not us, if you can't emotionally handle a BFN @ first then save your feelings and don't test. 

Ps. I got a BFN @ first retested 4 days later Bc I just knew I was prego and got my BFP


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> hopestruck, catch that eggy! :happydance: WOOT!
> bamagurl, I think I will use the Dollar one Sunday and the other for next Wednesday :)

That sounds like a wonderful idea! Like I said before you need to test when you are ready! :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Thanks guys! I am waiting :D
If I get AF I will have saved a test too :happydance:


----------



## lisalee1

Hopestruck, you need to rush him as soon as he steps through the door!!!!:happydance: Good luck!

Storked- I've always tested on the internet cheapies and dollar store tests. Both are very good. I've never tested on anything else. 

Nevergivingup- So excited about your U/S! Everything sounds like it's going along perfect!!! Keep us posted on Monday's appt. 

AFM- I feel like I am just getting an appetite. Not too many cravings.


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you!! He won't get back until tomorrow night around 11PM so it's going to be a long wait... hold on little eggy!! However, I have heard it's still good to DTD on O day as well as O+1. So fingers crossed we'll be OK :)


----------



## nevergivingup

You'll be ok Hopestruck, I'm sure you'll catch that egg!!! Just hang in there!! When my DH use to come in late from wrk and I know the last thing on his mind was DTD, but I knew I was "O" and I knew I needed his little sperm men. So I'll have a midnight candle light bubble bath and dinner ready and I'll massage his whole body and and of course surprise him with much more...,but in the end he Is no longer tired but more Xcited and I finally get my little sperm men to meet the egg.


----------



## hopestruck

Never - I love it! Thats brilliant. I have to pick him up from the airport but Im going to have everything ready.... Hehe :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies. Just checking in to let you all know that AF arrived properly on Monday... :cry: after 6 full days of spotting. I hope it's a good period cause I felt weird after not having much bleeding following my chemical last month (it wasn't even half of a usual AF for me).

I'm going to sit out for a bit too cause it's getting tobe too much for me, but I'll be back at some stage and can't wait to see all your BFPs in the meantime.

:dust: and :hugs: all round. You're all in my prayers for healthy happy babies in 2013. xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies..I have done nothing today and I feel so lazy. I slept until 1...then went back to sleep at 4...didn't wake up until 10. Ugh...the time where I am awake, all I did was pee & eat lol.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, sounds like a good day muahahaha!
Mummy, love ya and hope to hear from you often!

I just ate shredded cheese out of the bag. Now I feel sick. My back aches and my head feels like I'm being stabbed with a fork. UUUUGH


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah forgot about being gassy....but I'm sure I did that in my sleep too :blush: 

Storked that all sounds promising!


----------



## Storked

I hope so :flower:
Hehe does farting in bed count if you are alone? Or if the other person is asleep? Hehe


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol not in my eyes rofl!


----------



## Storked

That's what I'm saying :D


----------



## lpjkp

Storked and sweetz: There ALWAYS seems to be a conversation about farting between you two everytime I check in! :)

Hopestruck: YAY for the approaching ovulation!! I'm at the same stage as you...this is the most exciting time of the month...just remember, it only takes 1 sperm to reach that eggie!

Beanie bump people: Hope all of those pregnant with their little beans are doing well and you are only having nice pregnancy symptoms :)

AFM: I'm getting slightly frustrated that my CBFM is showing my 4th day of only high fertility and not peak...I'm on CD15 and usually ovulate around now and I can't help but get frustrated because the longer it takes for my peak, the shorter my luteal phase, and that's not so good :( I'm alternating between watery and EWCM at the minute and I'm temping alongside it, but no temperature rise yet...I kind of want it to hurry up now, because both me and my DH are starting to get tired out from the BD'ing but still want to BD every day it says high fertility...I guess it'll be worth it when we catch that egg, but the chase feels like one big marathon right now!x


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy- thx for the well wishes. Whenever you decide to try, we are here for you. Sometimes it happens when you least expect (my 1st time happened when I was on vacation which was the month I DIDN'T use OPKs). Maybe taking a relaxed approach would be easier for the both of you. :flower:

LPK- I hope you get that "peak" soon. Are those things programmed to give you several days of "high fertility" readings?


----------



## garfie

Storked/Sweetz - You two look so ladylike on your avatars - ha little do people know Farting Females :haha:

Storked - So do you know when you are wanting to test yet - or are you still waiting a little longer, I can understand your nervousness but can commend your patience:flower:

LPK - How long are your cycles normally - do you have short ones/long ones - if your temps haven't shown a shift (and you are taking them at the same time every day) your monitor is right :cry: how many HIGHS have you had hun - and I don't think it is pre programmed to give so many HIGHS its just pre programmed to give you a PEAK PEAK HIGH then you stay low until it stops asking for sticks (so hold onto them and DON'T feed the greedy machine when you get your first PEAK):winkwink:

Mummy - Aw we'll miss you but understand totally where you are coming from :flower:

Hopestruck - :happydance: catch the eggy!

And for all you ladies with baby bumps hope you are all doing fine:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Bwahahahaha farts are something we gotta complain about somewhere ;)
Lpjkp, sorry you are tired of the baby dancing every night. I get it. And it makes TTC feel even more exhausting and never ending. Hope you get that high soon!
Oh and Garfie I'm waiting a bit longer to test for my own sanity. I'd rather see AF than a negative so I am avoiding :)


----------



## lpjkp

garfie: My cycles are usually around every 28-29 days and ovulation has been anything from 15-17 according to OPKs and temping...this is the 4th high I've had since CD12, and I'm taking my temperature at the same time each morning (Which seems to be either 36.16 or 36.26 whenever I test, which is pretty constant)...it's just slightly frustrating...I guess I'm just anxious to get my first peak! I've got a lot of creamy coloured EWCM today though and I've got all the other signs that I'm gearing up to ovulate, so it shouldn't be too long now I hope..I've used 10 sticks though now, so should I just use the other 10 even if it showed a peak tomorrow?x

Off to go and get my little doggies hair cut now...he's starting to look more like a kitchen mop instead of a dog :) Hope everyone's days are going well!xx


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!! Hopestruck, go get your man and tear him up!!!! Heehee, I always do when I "O"!! My DH always thought I did it for him, little did he know, it was only for the little sperm men!! Heehee!!

Mummy2One- We can Understand that, I know it gets depressing, but it's still a good thing that your 1st AF showed after m/c. We'll miss you and we'll be waiting for you to return as soon as AF leaves or when you're ready. GL ma'am and Thank You for making this thread SOO awesome!! 

Lpjk: BD everyother day is smart, even though the OPK isnt showing what you want it to show still BD, you'll catch that egg that way and I agree with the previous message it only takes 1 sperm to get you pregnant, but at the same time you have to remember most of the die along the way. You have all the signs ma'am, just BD in the meantime, trust me I know how tiring BD is, I dreaded it but I couldn't show the DH that.

Lisalee, how are your Symptns: anything new with you?

Bamagurl: how are you ma'am? What's going on?

AFM: My M/S is now in the morning,noon,afternoon,evening and night!! I just vomited 3x's already and feel like more is on it's way if I move off this couch. My food options are getting scarce. This pregnancy is kicking my butt this time,I do blame most of it on my progesterone crinone gel!! 

To all the other ladies: Thanks for staying in here, Bc we do want to hear everyone recieved their BFP!! And even if AF shows we're here until she leaves and beyond. Realistically we know everyone isn't going to get a BFP as easy as some, but we def don't want you to give up Bc we're def not giving up on you! We're here to encourage each other even when we don't get what we want. Ladies remember, HEAD UP CHIN UP,it's 12 months in a year don't let 1 month knockyou down!! We all can concieve Bc we all have Angel Babies, I have 2, and I still cry for them but I still have life in me so I will keep going until I get my rainbow baby!! GL LADIES, and I do have faith that you all will get your BFP soon :kiss:


----------



## bamagurl

Not much is going on with me. I am just waiting to O. Not much to tell really. I cannot believe I am about to say this but ready to be in the tww! haha how messed up does that sound ;)


----------



## Storked

Not messed up at all :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

@ BamaGurl that dosent sound messed up at all!!! We all love the 2WW, that's like the Big Da Duh Dummmm music being played Bc we know we may have our BFP!!! I hope you're BD everyother day up until your " O" just in case to get some Little Sperm men stored up!! 

Ps: Have anyone ever looked at the video on YouTube where it shows the Sperm Journey? I love it!!


----------



## bamagurl

I will have to look that up! Yes we are :sex: every other day to store some up!! Hoping we catch it this time!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hope everyone is doing well. Ran some errands in the rain today. That was interesting...I swear people in FL don't know how to drive. I'm officially hating my bra. I took it odd and it felt like I had 10lb weights hanging off of my tatas  this happening to anyone else?


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM,breast sore, vomitting

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day?


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: lower back pain, acne (ew), never ending thirst, sore boobs, hungry but not able to eat much bc of nausea 


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: /Symptons 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 11th/ Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck... :winkwink:

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/ Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: 10 DPO/ TESTING DATE? /Symptns 2Day? Stomach tenderness and bloated,brown spotting 

lpjkp: "O" Ocurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns: EWCM, 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date: / HCG>0 Begin Bleeding :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD14/ Symptns: high cervix, Cm slippery, "O"" IS HERE= :sex:

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:Waiting to "O" DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Little29: AF Showed :thumbup:

Sirbaby: M.I.A


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Ran some errands in the rain today. That was interesting...I swear people in FL don't know how to drive. I'm officially hating my bra. I took it odd and it felt like I had 10lb weights hanging off of my tatas  this happening to anyone else?

I recommend a sports bra! I wear them everytime my boobs are tender :thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

You def have to look at it, i watched a video on it a long time ago, but when you're NTTC you could care less. That video really made me respect my DH testicles way more!!! I call them my "Precious" now,heehee

Sweetz: yes ma'am I don't realize how heavy they are until I pull my bra off. And they feel sooo full now! They're not as sore as b4 but they sure are heavier,I was wearing a C cup so I was excitedly shock when I had to go to a D cup an I'm only 5 wks :wacko: I scared to see them in 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## Storked

Not feeling hopeful again. Cervical mucus is drying up :?


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork, mine cm didn't stay around the whole time. It came and went, honestly. Some times it wasn't anything there. Don't lose hope:hugs:


----------



## Storked

I'll hope. Normally I can tell when AF is coming by checking but she doesn't appear to be coming soon


----------



## nevergivingup

Well let's hope she dosent come!!


----------



## Storked

I do hope she doesn't. People keep telling me not to stress, and I don't. If I was stressed I'd be taking a test every day. I just check my CM to see when I can expect AF and try to be laid back about all of it


----------



## Sweetz33

My CM dried up and now at 5 weeks it is soooo abundant I feel like I accidentally pee on myself sometimes  As for swollen tatas...I used to wear a 32D...now no bras fit! God lord I'm gunna be an FF by the time I give birth haha! I really think a sports bra is the only way to go at this point. DH noticed the size difference...he is not complaining. Typical.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah Never, symptoms lately : Exhausted, a lot of CM, using bathroom often, appetite back, nausea only early morning/late evening but goes away after eating, bloated, "stretching" feeling in tummy/ab/pelvic area.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> My CM dried up and now at 5 weeks it is soooo abundant I feel like I accidentally pee on myself sometimes  As for swollen tatas...I used to wear a 32D...now no bras fit! God lord I'm gunna be an FF by the time I give birth haha! I really think a sports bra is the only way to go at this point. DH noticed the size difference...he is not complaining. Typical.

Mine cup size never went back down after my loss and I was breasty to begin with. EEK! My husband loves it too :haha: Sports bras are just so comfy!
I hope that I am still in the running for a BFP :)


----------



## bamagurl

My boobs grew too with my pregnancy with dd and this last time. I didn't need any help. I wish I liked the sports bras! I always feel like I have one big boob with them on!


----------



## Sweetz33

yes I hate the Uni-boob feeling....


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahaha @ Bamagurl!!! I agree on the ONE BIG BOOB!! When I exercise and wear them and I get in privacy I have to dig my hand down there and seperate them to get a whisk of cool air through them!!!


----------



## Storked

I like them because it makes me feel flat chested :D
I would be so happy with just nipples!
True story: went to high school with a girl dubbed "uni-boob" by all the guys because she always wore a sports bra too


----------



## hopestruck

LOL..... you are all hilarious...

I, on the other hand, am rather small chested, so I hate sports bras for the reason that they essentially make me flat. Awesome.


----------



## Sweetz33

even if I wanted....there is no way a sports bra will make me look flat. I will look pregnant in the belly soon...and then look like I have a higher belly too! It is like some tubular weird growth where my boobs should be!  Sports bras were NOT made for big busted females...Damn my Portuguese genetics!!! Argh...small waist, big tatas and hips...growl...


----------



## hopestruck

Sweetz, I'll trade you some of your curves ;) ! I am the stereotypical example of the "ruler" body. https://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa130/lia_idha003/1_326445208l.jpg


----------



## Sweetz33

would love to get rid of some of these!! finding clothes is a bitch!! lol Guess it doesn't help being 5'6" (almost) I have to wear pants that fit my butt and not my waist, but when I put on a belt I get bacon waist with the jeans lol Ugh....I wear my husbands jeans and Tshirts mostly...


----------



## Storked

hopestruck, take mine! I am between a C and a D ;)
Sweetz, no idea what ethnicity to blame my breastiness on but it seriously goes to my armpits. Hate having to wear full unsexy bras because they have the fabric to cover my arpit boobs too


----------



## Sweetz33

hahah I never knew what to call the underarm boob...I at one point was able to wear this cute push up made for bigger gals...now putting that one on is like putting on a corset that is 5 sizes too small...into the storage box *sigh*


----------



## bamagurl

Ugh I could totally relate! Mine were so big that I finally decided that I wanted to feel better about them and I had a reduction about 3 years ago. It was the best thing EVER!!! They grew with pregnancy but thank goodness went back down afterwards.


----------



## Storked

My boobs don't fit in most cute tops Sweetz hehe
bamagurl I am so stinkin' jealous! My spouse said when we are done having kids then I can have a breast lift but that he will never ok a reduction :(


----------



## bamagurl

My hubby said it was up to me! They are still a full C. I loved having it done! Afterwards I felt/feel so much better and more confident!


----------



## Sweetz33

same here...my DH loves my big breasts and butt...that's a Puerto Rican man for ya! lol


----------



## bamagurl

Plus a reduction also lifts them also in a way so you get a little of both for the price of one haha


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, pimple city, loss appetite, vomitting and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Not too many cravings.


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite back, nausea only early morning/late evening but goes away after eating, bloated, "stretching" feeling in tummy/ab/pelvic area.





SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: /Symptons 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 10 DPO/ Test Date: July 15 Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck... :winkwink:

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/ Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: AF showed :thumbup:

lpjkp: "O" Ocurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns: EWCM, 

Redmonkeysock:/ DPO? /TESTING DATE?/ SYMTPNS? M.I.A

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date: / HCG>0 Begin Bleeding until then... 

Hopestruck: CD14/ Symptns: high cervix, Cm slippery, "O"" IS HERE= :sex:

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:Waiting to "O" DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC :coffee:

Little29: AF Showed :thumbup:

Sirbaby: M.I.A


----------



## nevergivingup

SHYIAH: I hope everything is OK, I know you were going to be M.I.A due to the cyst on your Ovary but just want you to know I'm praying for you that everything will be ok. Can't wait to hear from you again. Muah :kiss:


----------



## Storked

My hubby likes my breasts but I have not a clue about how he feels about my butt. Too busy complimenting my chesticles ;)
bamagurl maybe I can use that as my argument for a reduction someday!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, pimple city, loss appetite, vomitting and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Not too many cravings.


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite back, nausea only early morning/late evening but goes away after eating, bloated, "stretching" feeling in tummy/ab/pelvic area.


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: /Symptons 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 13 DPO/ Test Date: July 15 Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck... :winkwink:

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/ Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: AF showed :thumbup:

lpjkp: "O" Occurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns: EWCM, 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date: / HCG>0 Begin Bleeding :shrug: until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD14/ Symptns: high cervix, Cm slippery, "O"" IS HERE= :sex:

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary :nope: M.I.A


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:Waiting to "O" :sex: DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC 

Little29: AF Showed :thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

So I just took another OPK, and it looks almost positive again, though fainter than yesterday's. WTF's going on? Did I miss my surge? Or has it not come yet? Cervix still HSO and slippery....


----------



## Storked

Those dang OPKs are trouble :?
Wish I was more helpful!


----------



## hopestruck

I know, huh! Oh well, we will just BD tonight and tomorrow and wait for the temp shift to happen :)


----------



## Storked

Despite napping until nearly one...I think I am going to bed *yawn*


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork I must be an old lady Bc I'm already in the bed with my bed clothes on ready for another sleepless night.


----------



## hopestruck

Never - are you suffering from early pregnancy insomnia? that one always gets me the worst - it's one of my first (and most frustrating) symptoms.


----------



## Storked

Aw sorry Never! I had pregnancy insomnia too :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

I have pregnancy can't get my ass out of bed...I'm awake maybe 6-8hrs a day and that is it.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, that is me normally hehe! :D


----------



## nevergivingup

YESSSS HOPESTRUCK!!! It is awful!!!! I just really want to cry Bc I want to sleep but I can't! It's 3:07am after tossing and turning all night I just give up!! I JUST WANT TO GET ONE GOOD NIGHT SLEEP!! :cry: and yes ladies, it's enough to make me cry!!


----------



## lpjkp

Haha,im having non-pregnancy insomnia...feeling extremely tired after another awful night sleep after having dreams about zombies coming after me...serves me right for watching walking dead right before going to sleep!

Another high today and still no temperature shift so another day of bding for us...its GOT to be close now surely...my cervix is doing the whole SHOW thing,my cm is all good...i never thought id say ot,but im actually looking forward to being back into the tww now!

And storked/sweetz,how has it gone from farts to the chest now? There's never a dull read with you two! :)


----------



## LuxLisbon33

CD19. Well and truly in the two week wait. :coffee: Nothing to report, I am not really a symptom spotter and it's way too early yet anyway.

Take care all the preggos and am excited to see the next wave of BFP's in the coming weeks. :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Goodluck Luxlisbon! I'm excited to see the next wave of BFP too!

Never- you should change your mood from "hopeful" to "tired" or "sleepy." :)
Can you sleep during the day?


----------



## nevergivingup

lpjkp: O no I never can watch scary movies b4 bed! I always tend to dream ab them. All that BD you did I would be ready to be in the 2WW too!! It seems like you're going to end up like me, I didn't use any opks just my body cm and cp and "O" Symptns to KNO when I "O" but Bc I didn't want to risk anything, I BD up onto my BFP, no real break from sex while in the 2WW.

Luxlisbon: GOOD FOR YOU, You Are in the TWW, O My, I know it feels good to be back in that spot!!! I'm def rooting for you!!

Lisalee: last week I could sleep during the whole day but I blame that on the progesterone, it does make you drowsy alot, but this week I cannot sleep at night or during the day, I FEEL LIKE CRAP:dohh: my DH keeps saying "well this is what you wanted right?!, now you got it!" lisalee you're right I do need to change it....to Mood: "Crappy"! How are you doing?


Ps:Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't give this feeling bk for the world!! I Do Thank God every day for this Blessing


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning chicas! How is everyone doing aside from tired? :coffee:

Never - you poor thing! I have totally been there, and yes, I have pretty much almost cried as well. It's suuuuuch a frustrating position to be in. Honestly, the one hard and true "fix" for me is to get up and have a bowl of cereal (after tossing and turning for a couple of hours). Just a small one, but the energy it takes to digest is enough to put me to sleep. I also think part of the reason I wake up so frequently in early pregnancy is because of hunger, so that helps there too. Might want to try giving it a shot to see if it will help you sleep?? xox

Lpjkp - ME TOO! I totally thought I was going to O on CD 14 or 15 based on CM and almost-dark OPKs, but as of yet they still haven't gotten completely dark, and I haven't seen a temp shift! WTF is going on? lol. I'm worried my poor ovary is having trouble releasing an egg, hence all the almost-pos OPKs. Or perhaps our bodies are just giving us extra "prep time" this month ;) Keep me posted on when you O! Perhaps TWW buddies? :)

Lux - enjoy the 2WW! Can't wait to be there with you. When do you plan on testing? 

AFM, picked up OH last night, didn't get back till around 11:20.... thought he would be more resistant to :sex: because he had to get up at 4AM to catch up on work this morning, but NOPE! Haha. AND, I didn't see any temp risk this morning, so I am thinking we haven't missed O. Yahoo! But now that we've had a chance to BD, it would be great to get O over and done with and to be into the 2WW!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck, I actually heard that cereal & milk is good to eat b4 bed or during sleepless nights. THANKS, im not a breakfast person so our milk go sour everytime but to get some sleep I'm going to get some chocolate cheerios now & skim milk NOW!!!

Haha, I bet your DH enjoyed that!! Yea the "O" stage is tiring, esp after constant BD. But it wil def pay off when you get your BFP!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Hopestruck: Definitely TWW buddies!! We should thank our bodies for giving us a couple more days to get ourselves prepared instead of springing it on us!! I will update as soon as I "O", which should (Fingers crossed) be tomorrow-ish!

AFM: I have been a very caring and dutiful wife tonight....ha, who am I kidding? My DH is just about to finish a 13 hour day at work (He's in the army) and I just KNOW he'll be too tired (Not an option seeing as I'm fertile!), so I've run him a lovely bubble bath and made him a candle lit dinner...that way he'll be lovely and relaxed and can't say no when I pounce him!! The things we do, eh?


----------



## nevergivingup

Lpjkp: NOW THAT'S A PLAN!!! The things we do for our DH when we're Fertile!!!! And we have to be an Xtra Awesome Wife when they're swamp tired from work! Got to do what you got to do...GET THOSE kittle Sperm men, LPJKP!!!


----------



## garfie

LP - What a dutiful wife:winkwink: You are aware hun as this is your first time using the monitor it needs to get to know your body - you may not got a PEAK however you may still get pregnant I have known this happen too - So just listen to your body as well hun :flower:

Never - Hope the cereal works for you, I am a very light sleeper (the only time I slept was when I was pregnant):haha:

Luxlisbon - What are you doing to make the tww go quicker, any tips for those approaching it :winkwink:

Lisalee - How are you feeling today?:flower:

Sweetz - How's your runny nose - found a cure yet:thumbup:

Storked - How's things going with you this evening:flower:

AFM - CD5 and temp shot up this morning, waiting to O and have been drinking my grapefruit juice (let's hope it works this time too)

:hugs:

X


----------



## TaylorRuts

I am out for this month but hope to get a BFP in august. CD1 for me. I saw you got your BFP. Congrats.


----------



## Sweetz33

As for the runny nose...nothing yet...I started taking Zyrtec as the docs say that might help. Newest thing going on with me is rls and it sucks. At about 3am every morning my legs just go nuts. I started sleeping on the futon in the living room as I was keeping up DH. I felt so bad. I woke up today with him snuggled next to me...I guess he got lonely lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Garfie!!! I ate a half a grapefruit a day and I have no idea if it worked but something did. So I say drink up girlie,I did hear it suppose to give you more CM, I dont know, I was eating it to help with weight loss.

Sweetz: sorry ab rls, I'm with you during my restless sleep In the middle of the night my legs cramp up really bad. Unto where I crawl on the floor and try to sleep, Bc the chair is no better than my bed right now. 

Hi Taylorruts, sorry you're out ma'am, I hope you get it in August. Can you tell us your story?


----------



## TaylorRuts

I had a MC in Feb. Feb 2nd at 7w1d pregnant. I have been trying ever since. I have a son who is turning 3 this month. Last cycle was the first that I used OPKs and we did it the right time, we should have caught it. The first three months we just tried to BD every other day and did not catch it either. With my son we were not trying, and with my MC we were talking about trying and had just gotten my implanon taken out and got prengnant before a cycle even started really.

Really hoping for a BFP this cycle. Every BFN and AF is just another heartbreak.


----------



## Storked

Welcome Taylor! So sorry for your loss :hugs:
Prayers that this is your cycle!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I hate when my legs are restless- my hubby is a light sleeper and gets all kinds of annoyed hehe.
Garfie, lemme know how the juice works out!
Lpjkp, seduction is the bestest :D

CD 33 over here. No sign of AF. Nipples are sensitive and boobs tender.


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Taylor! :dust:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Garfie! Haven't formally "met" you yet :hi:

Welcome Taylor, and sorry for your loss. I'm sure you will find this a very supportive group!

Sounds like good signs Storked. Are you still planning on testing for Sunday? :test:


----------



## Storked

I may if AF don't show! :)


----------



## garfie

Hopestruck - Hi I'm Garfie a mum of two boys (9 & 11) my 11 is autistic so is quite hard work but a lot of fun :wacko:

I married in 2010 (2nd hubby) and we decided to try I got pregnant 9 months later then (m/c 6 weeks) - natural m/c was devastated. So started on OPKS temping watching my body etc fell pregnant again (m/c 9w 3d) so had a DNC.

AF has just left (I hope) 24 days exactly which is my normal cycle so waiting to O if it was.:happydance:

So that's me - hoping to chat to you soon on this lovely POSITIVE thread :happydance:

Taylor - Hi and welcome to you - sorry about your loss hun:flower: you are in a very POSITIVE thread with lots of useful information so feel free to ask questions if you want to and as you may have gathered nothing is TMI.:flower:

Personally I think TMI shouldn't be mean To Much Information I think it should mean Tell Me It (cos we all really want to know don't we ladies:winkwink:)

Storked - Are you still testing Sunday hun - :dust::dust::dust: when you do test.

Nevergivingup - I drank grapefruit juice last time I got pregnant (so here I go again!):happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

I may test Sunday Garfie :blush:
I'm a chicken!


----------



## Sweetz33

FYI: This time around I ate a lot of citrus fruits, including some grapefruit, so maybe there is some truth in that. :)


----------



## hopestruck

Garfie - thanks for the intro :) I worked at a kids gym in the past, and we had a lot of autistic kids. They definitely have a special place in my heart! As for me, I'm 26 and trying for my first with my dear OH (29). We first got pregnant August 2011, went all the way to 12 weeks before finding out it was an empty sac on ultrasound. Next pregnancy was December 2011, but miscarried pretty quickly at about 6 1/2 weeks. Most recent pregnancy was March, and we had really good feelings about it, but for some reason baby's heart stopped beating around 7 1/2 weeks (m/c naturally at 9 weeks). We had chromosomal analysis on the baby, and it was a normal boy :cry: I went for recurrent miscarriage testing but of course it came up with nothing. So, we're starting again, and this time doc is going for baby aspirin + progesterone starting at BFP. I'm trying to stay positive on this journey!

Well ladies, I finally got my first TRUE positive OPK this cycle. I forgot how very positive they look :) So this is great news! Means we got a solid BD in (last night) on what would be 1-2 days before O. Hopefully we can squeeze in another tonight ;) 

Hope you are all having a great afternoon!
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-12 14.09.15.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sweetz33

hope...YAY!!!


----------



## Storked

My spouse is officially nagging me to POAS :?


----------



## Sweetz33

lol storked!!!


----------



## garfie

Storked- what you gonna do im sure were all there with you behind your shower curtain when you do:winkwink:

hope - sorry for your losses:flower: :happydance: seems like all your bd was spot on that is def a positive. I caught last time 4 days before o as hubby was Mia near o he'd had enough of bd:blush: I was well pissed off :cry: all my perfect timing,opks etc. hope he's Mia again(only joking):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome Taylor! Sorry to hear about your losses but excited to have you as part of this thread. :hi:

Garfie- I am hoping that this is your month! :goodluck:

Garfie & Never- Yesterday was a miserable day. Stomach felt uneasy all day. I came home from work and went straight to sleep. Hubby woke me up for dinner (he's the best) but I barely ate. The smells were giving me bouts of nausea. 

Today was much better. Threw up breakfast but then felt much better for the rest of the day. I bought more breakfast since I threw up the cereal I ate at home. 

My boobs are extremely sore at night when I am sleeping and when I first wake up in the morning. They feel like they're burning or something! I can feel it especially when I change positions in my sleep. 

Never- I hope you are able to find some sleep. Other than that, are you OK? Have you noticed your waistline becoming a little more full?

LPJ- You are being such a great wife ;) He'll never know what hit him!

Storked- Stop teasing us! Sore breasts 14 days after ovulation is DEFINITELY a sign! But hey, hang in there as long as you can or as long as your hubby will let you!

Hopestruck- Good luck on your upcoming 2WW!


----------



## parisprincess

Can I join you ladies??

I had a mc in January 2012 and took a few months off of temping and opks. Too stressful! Got back to my normal self and I think I am now 1dpo! Af is due on the 24th so I am hoping to test then. I'm excited but so nervous at the same time :/

I think I ov'd yesterday based on opks and we dtd Sunday night, Tuesday and last night. I feel we covered our bases well and I hope to get a bfp in two weeks!!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Hi I'm Jozie,
I had a MC back In dec and was due this month been ttcal since march. I got AF back on June 21 and it was over by June 25 and I started to do my OPK test on June 30th and test for 12 days... all look neg to me?? my dr said that I should o on or around July 4th but the opks were what llok like neg to me. Anyways I've been working on :sex:
:spermy: everyother day since june 30th so I hope this time we get that egg. wishing everyone :bfp::dust::dust:


----------



## mojojojo563

hey im due around the sametime we can test together!!!


----------



## Storked

Welcome parisprincess and mojojojo :flower:


----------



## parisprincess

I'd love a testing buddy!!! :)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## mojojojo563

:flower:thanks I used to be on here alot during my loss and then ttc then I kind of dropped off b/c I wasn't getting a BFP and it seemed a little too much for me but, I am getting better I just hate BFN test... all the time.. Feels like everyone was getting BFP but me and I was thinking is something wrg with me? I guess part of it would help if I knew when I o.
-- Paris that would be great! I am looking forward to testing I hope I get my BFP maybe it will offset a little but of these sad moods I have been having I think it hurts worse knowing that my baby was due this month. So I hope and pray for a BFP healthy baby


----------



## mojojojo563

how long has everyone been ttc


----------



## Sweetz33

welcome mojo & princess!! SS about your losses and lots of :dust: your way!!

I was TTC for 10 months. Well, technically 9, bc this last month no temping, CM check, etc. I got blessed on July 1st with a surprise :bfp:


----------



## mojojojo563

thanks for the welcome congrats on your bfp!!!! 4 months of ttc seems like last time I got preg so fast and now its taking longer than i thought it would. Guess all good things take time.


----------



## Storked

I started TTC after I got married in February- got my BFP first try. Probably conceived on my honeymoon (my fertile period).
Lost my baby in May and am trying again.


----------



## lpjkp

Garfie: I think I&#8217;m starting to believe I won&#8217;t get a peak in my first month&#8230;I got my 6th high reading today&#8230;I read a website today about &#8220;reading&#8221; the test sticks too, which had pictures of how it should look in low, high and peak, and my sticks are looking very close to peak (Maybe tomorrow), so who knows?
I&#8217;ve also been drinking grapefruit juice since AF left the building (as well as cough syrup with guainefesin in it), and I&#8217;ve seen a big increase in the amount of CM I&#8217;ve had this month!

Hello to TaylorRuts, parisprincess, mojojojo...sorry about your losses, but you've found a great place to have a chat here! Positive thoughts for those BFPs that are just round the corner!

Mojojojo: We have been TTC for 8 months now, and got a BFP after 5 cycles which ended in m/c&#8230;this is the 3rd cycle since and hoping it&#8217;s 3rd time lucky!

Storked: Still have positive feelings for that BFP of yours, which is obviously going to be waiting for you when you test! If your spouse is nagging you to POAS, do it! &#61514;

Hopestruck: YAY for your positive OPK!!! Hope you have managed to get in plenty of BD&#8217;ing, and look forward to hearing about your BFP in a couple of weeks time!

Lisalee, nevergivingup,sweetz: I love hearing about all of your weird and wonderful pregnancy symptoms&#8230;gives me something to look forward to! I&#8217;m sure the not-so-great ones are all more than worth it, too!

AFM: Dinner and bubble bath was a roaring success! The DH was slightly suspicious that I was doing something nice for him, but he fully cooperated and I got that BD ticked off my to do list! Getting a little frustrated though now, I&#8217;ve never ovulated this late in a cycle since I&#8217;ve been temping/OPKing, and I&#8217;m CD17 today&#8230;temps did go up higher than they have been though, but trying not to read into any of that until I get a few days of higher temperatures&#8230;what do other people predict from looking at my chart?


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Welcome TaylorRuts, Mojojojojo and ParisPrincess :flower:

AFM. I am 33 yr and DH is 33 next week. We tried for 5 months before getting a BFP which ended in a MMC at 10 weeks (stopped at 8 wks), I'm now in my first two week wait after the loss.

Hopestruck: Great news on the positive OPK. It's always exciting to get to ovulation. However, then you are in the horrible TWW. It drags. I will be testing on Sunday 22nd July.

Garfie: i'm not doing anything in particular to make the time go quicker. Just trying to get on with things and not give it too much head space (yeah right).

Have a good day everyone! :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: Wow, your boobs sounds painful! I'm sorry you're throwing up, While you're doing it it feels so horrible, but once it's over, you def feel better. Your nose is def more sensitive now, good thing you're not around our lovely Sweetz and Stork Bc I'm sure they'll fart you into labor in 1st trimester. Heehee just kidding girls! I do feel like when I'm walking that I'm lugging something heavy around my waist. I'm so bloated that my belly is trying to purge out and lean over. I'm def ready for us to get in 2nd trimester so this sickness can go away.

Stork: if your DH say test then you should Test! You're 14 DPO, while you are a trooper!! GO STORKED, you're def the Patient Queen

Lpjkp: I'm glad we're giving you something to look forward too, Bc it's def coming!!! And I know your DH is truly Grateful!! You know how to get those little sperm men, heehee!! And i don't want to make you uncomfortable or feel at certain way at all, so if you ever need me to tone it down or stop talking so much ab my pregnancy, I def can do that, I want everyone to feel good in here and def no pressure. But Thanks ma'am for saying that you enjoy it. I can't wait for you to get your BFP!!

To all the the new lovely ladies, Welcome to our awesome Group!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: : LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, pimple city, loss appetite, vomitting and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Not too many cravings.


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite back, nausea only early morning/late evening but goes away after eating, bloated, "stretching" feeling in tummy/ab/pelvic area.


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: CD 16: "O" Occurred :sex: /Symptons 2day: EWCM /Test Date: July 22nd 

Storked: 13 DPO/ Test Date: July 15 Symtns 2Day: nauseous (and oddly hungry too), headaches, bloat, gas, cramps, backache, tired as heck... :winkwink:

BayBeeEm: "O" CD12/ Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: AF showed, she taking a break 

lpjkp: "O" Occurred :sex: / Testing Date: JULY 24th / Symptns: EWCM, 

Garfie: Waiting TTC due to MC /Testing Date:/ waiting for "O"until then... :coffee:

Hopestruck: CD14/ Symptns: high cervix, Cm slippery, "O"" IS HERE= :sex:

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary M.I.A :nope:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:Waiting to "O" DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC :coffee:


----------



## nevergivingup

Finally had a decent nite sleep but I guess it was getting to good Bc my legs began cramping up telling me to get up! Well this morning started off lovely, a plum and prenatals for breakfast and 10 minutes later i had to console with my toilet for 2 vomiting sessions. Got to love it! I hope my prenatals stayed down,don't think I can scarf down anymore.:dohh:


----------



## bamagurl

Oh no! With my first I was soooo sick! I ended up in the hospital getting fluids. I hope the sickness passes!


----------



## lpjkp

Of course you don't make me feel uncomfortable nevergivingup! I love this little group, and it makes me feel so excited to hear about everybody else's story...we're all in this together and we've all been through our own individual struggles, and I'm incredibly happy for those who are getting their BFPs, we all deserve it so much!x

I read that a little bit of vitamin B can help calm morning sickness if it gets too bad?x


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies! How is everyone doing today? It's Friday - woohoo!

:hi: and welcome to the new ladies! Sorry you're finding yourself in this side of the forum after a loss, but this is a lovely group and I'm sure you'll enjoy being a part of it! Let's keep our fingers crossed for lots of BFPs this month!

This morning I woke up and had a nice temp shift... slightly bigger than usual, which is a good thing! So I'm thinking O happened yesterday/last night. 2WW now for me!

As for the question about TTC, ours is a complicated story. We weren't actually trying for our first pregnancy (it happened after 2 times without protection!) but after we lost that one we started actively trying. So far, we've been "officially" TTC since November 2011. However, with all 3 of my pregnancies I've gotten pregnant within 1-2 months of trying. So, I'm one of the unlucky women who appears to be super-fertile, but I have trouble holding on to them. There's actually some research being done about people like me! https://www.pregnancyproblem.co.uk/...-of-the-mechanism-to-select-the-right-embryo/ I don't think this is me exactly, as my implantation window is normal/short (usually show a + HPT by around 10-11DPO), but it is still interesting. SO, in total then, I guess we have been TTC 9 months (total time), but in actuality this is only our 4th month of trying. 

Lpjkp - Love that your bubble bath plotting worked, hehe. That's the great thing about men.... most of the time we don't have to do much to get them too interested in sex! As for your chart, that's a toughie. How frustrating you haven't peaked yet. Is it possible to miss it on the CBFM? Your temps DO look like they are lifting - the shift I see in your chart for today looks like my typical temp shift after O (tho it was a bit higher this month for me). However, it looks like maybe you took it at a different time. Hang tight hun, I'm sure it's coming up soon! Either way, you appear to be more than prepared for that egg :haha:

Lux - Looking forward to hearing the outcome of your test! July 22 is so close but so far away... I'm thinking I'll test on the 24th.

Never - glad you finally got some sleep, but I'm sooo sorry to hear the MS monster has got you! However, as painful as it is I have only ever heard MS is a good sign. Grow baby, grow!! :thumbup:

Lisalee - So sorry to hear you have also been feeling crummy! The burning boob sensation sounds crazy... would lotion help? Our bodies are certainly incredible things, huh.


----------



## bamagurl

mojojojo563 said:


> how long has everyone been ttc

Well....we lost Riley (our angel baby) April 18th & had a d&c April 19th. We have been ttc since the loss, so this would be the 3rd month 2nd cycle.


----------



## garfie

:hi: and welcome new ladies what a lovely POSITIVE thread you have come across:happydance:

I have been trying to conceive since my wedding to second hubby (have two boys from previous) since 2010 have had two m/c in between at 6w and again this June at 9w3d had DNC 14 June - hoping cycles are getting back to normal:happydance:

Although I may not be getting any younger (41) I really want a baby and I am sure it will happen :thumbup:

I just love this thread with all the POSITIVENESS :happydance:

So sorry to all the ladies with losses it's a tough journey but it's great to have all these ladies to share it with.

:hugs:

X

p.s Storked have you tested yet :flower:


----------



## Storked

I peed all my FMU in the toilet so testing didn't happen *waggles brows*
Love and :dust: to all my favorite ladies!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, can I join you please? I've just started TTC again after my 5th MC at Easter. I was blessed with my DS in Nov 10 after 3 MCs but have had a further 2 MCs this year when we got back onto the TTC bandwagon last November. 

I'm not holding out much hope this month as we didnt get much nooky in but you never know! :winkwink: I'm now on 5DPO...

I've a long gynae history but I won't bore you with the details all at once and just yet :wacko: I'm currently waiting an appointment with a RMC specialist in Belfast but that won't happen until about September time.


----------



## Storked

Welcome AngelSerenity :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

Welcome Angel! I have seen you on the Recurrent M/C board. I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: but I'm actually encouraged that you went on to have your DS after 3 M/Cs :) I'm currently TTC after 3 consecutive losses myself! 

This is a lovely group - I find the Recurrent M/C one too big, it's hard for me to keep caught up. Looking forward to getting to know you more.


----------



## garfie

Welcome Angel - so sorry for your losses hun, a more POSITIVE & interesting group of ladies you couldn't wish to meet whilst you are on your journey :flower:

Storked - :haha: what are you like :flower:

AFM - Still got cramping going on hope it's my body getting back to normal but looking at temps hmmmm I'm not so sure:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Sorry it is still so wacky Garfie! :hugs:
I feel down guys. Still no sign of AF but I hurt everywhere, like the flu. I feel so sick :(


----------



## garfie

Storked - I actually felt like I had the flu when I got my BFP and I'm sure a few other ladies will agree that could be a symptom.:flower:

Good luck hun whenever you decide to pee on the stick and not in the toilet:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Bwahahaha! Yeah I never had luck actually peeing on sticks- I did better with dipping, oddly.
Gonna take a shower and see if it makes me feel better. Thanks honey :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi and Welcome AngelSerenity, we would love to have you enjoy our "Soon July/August" BFP's Lovely Ladies Group!! Thanks for sharing with us and I know you'll find Great Friends here!!

Well Ladies, we have a couple women in TWW!! :wohoo: :wohoo: how exciting is that to be a couple days away from your BFP!! And we have a couple women about to "O" and some who are "O"!!! And we have 3 BFP's so far but we know we have waaaayyyy more to come!!! We have 5 months left in this year, COME ON LADIES LET's GET OUR 2013 Babies!!! I know we can DEF DO IT, maybe NOT THIS MONTH OR NEXT BUT WE WILL ALL GET OUR BFP WITH TIME, Don't lose hope Bc I'm not giving up on THIS GROUP!! POSITIVE THOUGHTS ALWAYS!!! 

GARFIE I LOVE YOUR POSITIVITY, we're Def not going to let Age Hold you back as long as you got the will power to go, then we're going with you!!! Thanks for being here with us and making this thread so awesome!!!

STORK, hahaha, that's a great way to resist the urge of testing, that always worked for me!!


----------



## bamagurl

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

:dust: to those in the tww & those who are catching the egg this O! 

Glad to see it looks like most everyone is doing great! 

AFM~ I am waiting to O. I have a strange peace about this month. I haven't been stressed about it like I have been. Anyway nothing new here just waiting to O so I can join you ladies in the tww!!! YAY :wohoo:


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Never- Is this your 1st vomit during this pregnancy? Like you said, it feels bad during but great afterwards! The important thing is to still eat. 

Hopestruck- Glad to hear about your temp change. Sounds like you had perfect timing. Fingers crossed for you and everyone else! 

Garfie- You'll be in the 2WW in no time!

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## nevergivingup

BamaGurl: I'm so glad you're at peace with everything this pregnancy, that's great. And don't worry you will be BD for "O" in No time!!! I can't wait until you get here with me,Lisalee & Sweetz!!

Lisalee: This is my 2nd day of vomitting, and 3rd wk of nausea. I vomited 5x's already within the 2days. This is my first time vomitting in any of my pregnancies. My previous pregnancies I never vomited, so I surely hope n pray it's a good sign!

Thanks!! Bcnu do forget to eat now since puking and I def don't care for fluids that much since everything makes me queezy. I just ate an apple which is sitting pretty good right now.


----------



## lisalee1

An apple works for me 2!!! I had 1 this morning and didn't throw up. 
3rd week of nausea. While uncomfortable, it's a great symptom. Try to hang in there!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow what a lot to catch up on!! 

Welcome new people. Sorry for your losses.

Never...apple juice is my best friend these days :)

I had a busy day. DH took me out today bc I was feeling down. Took me for NY style pizza...omg sooooooo good! Tomorrow I go to the spa for pampering...he feels bad bc I've been so sick.


----------



## Sweetz33

Btw...stork you test yet? Lol!


----------



## Storked

I haven't but I do have good news: I feel alive! Ended up with a bad fever and ibuprofen is clearing it up. So much so that I got out of bed and ate a pint of Bluebell ice cream and a bag of shredded cheese. The dairy craving has me cheered- will pee in the morning but may get a BFN. Think Wednesday is my best bet :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for feeling better!! Pee when you wanna pee girl. No pressure ;) 

I have to call cable co. tomorrow bc the idiots thought it would be a great idea to charge us for 2 different service packages. Smdh....our bill is more than 2x higher than it should be.

I have also decided (once I get the docs ok) that I am going to start volunteer work around my area. I'm so tired of sitting around the house doing nothing. DH totally supports my ambitions. Love him for that!


----------



## Storked

I signed up for volunteer stuff in my neighborhood too :)
I hate when companies mess crap up! We have had to straighten stuff out from our Internet company a million times! Ugh.
Gah why can't I sleep??


----------



## Sweetz33

I woke myself out of a dead sleep bc I keep forgetting my dang prenatal...and wouldn't you know it, the moment I put itin my mouth I started dry heaving...I grinned and bared it and swallowed that sucker down....omg I hate those things!


----------



## Storked

Have you tried a chewable? :flower:


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies!

CD18 and I got my first peak on my cbfm this morning!!! Extremely excited, so I can be almost certain I'll ovulate today/tomorrow!! I suggested to my DH that we should DTD tomorrow morning, but he was like "Oh no! We'll do it both days so we don't miss our chance!" It's shocked me a little because I hadn't realised he was so on board...I feel very lucky he's so understanding!

No wonder we're on our 8th cycle TTC if I ovulate so late in my cycle! We always thought CD15 at the latest was when I ovulated and we always gave up the BD'ing around CD16, so no wonder we've found it hard to catch the little eggie if we've been DTD at all the wrong times!

So, for me, plenty of BD'ing to go for another couple of days, and then a well deserved rest in anticipation for that BFP we've worked so hard for this month!! x


----------



## garfie

:happydance: for your PEAK told you you would get excited :happydance: I knew you would get it today that is great news:happydance:

DON'T feed it anymore sticks (remember it will ask for another tomorrow) and that will also show a PEAK and then ask for another the next day which will show HIGH and then it will go LOW until you get your BFP!:flower:

How many sticks has it eaten this month and congrats on your PEAK:happydance:

Off you go and catch the eggie!:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

@ garfie: It's swallowed a good 13 sticks of mine this month, but worth every penny just to see that 3rd bar with the egg! It's definitely accurate isn't it? I ask that because I've never thought I ovulated so late and with an average 29 day cycle, doesn't that make me have a luteal phase of just 10-11 days? 

I'm definitely excited to think that I'm on that border of another TWW now and that, for once, we've done everything possible to try and get that BFP...who knows, maybe we'll get our preseed baby this month!x


----------



## garfie

Darn it I just posted a reply and the computer ate it!!!!:haha:

Don't worry hun the CBFM is accurate, look at all the ladies (including me) who got pregnant using it :happydance:

It would have carried on eating your sticks until it had eaten 20 or your first PEAK came along. As tempting as it will be DON'T feed it anymore sticks as it is deff pre programmed to ask for some more.:thumbup:

I have a cycle of 24 days in total and it managed to give me a PEAK.

So go and catch the eggy you will soon be in your tww and I'm sure your temps will also go up soon:happydance: - Enjoy:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

:happydance: and :dust: lpjkp!
Garfie :kiss:


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY for lpjkp!!! Catch that eggy ma'am!! This is def your month or will the TWW carry you into August, well whatever month, IT's YOURS!! I'm taking that you used pre-seed as well?

Sweetz: I hope your DH knows, he has alot of pampering to do if he's doing it Bc you've been sick due to pregorism:winkwink: a whole 8 months of mood swings, swollen ankles, gaining weight, congestion,constipation and the list: goes on. But what a sweet Gesture.

BayBeEm: what's going on ma'am? M.I.A.? I hope everything is ok:shrug:

AFM: it's 8:02am and I just scarfed down a subway sub and prenatals,ughh. Barely slept and was awoken by leg cramps, and in an hour i'll have to drive 2hrs to go to my cousin 2nd babyshower she's having. I really don't want to Go.


----------



## Storked

Developed a fever AGAIN. And am currently laying in my sickbed. Bah.
My spouse promised to take me toy favorite grocery store and bookstore- will hold him to it!
POAS stick today and got a BFN. Not worried. Still no sign of AF. And this sickness makes me question my chances of conceiving.


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Storked: Sorry about the BFN. Just to say, Ibuprofen is not recommended during pregnancy (or if you think you could be pregnant) as it can increase the risk of miscarriage and/or cause abnormalities. Paracetamol is fine though! :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Storked:thumbup: it's def still hope! You have all the Symptns,and no sign of AF is still good. Yes ma'am don't worry!! Hey I agree with Luxlisbon, IBprofen is def not recommended for women who are pregnant or may think they may be pregnant, it does something to your blood and can cause a m/c. Hope you feel better soon, and make sure that spouse of yours take you!!


----------



## lpjkp

@nevergivingup:we have been using pressed too,just a little amount on our high fertility days to help us along and give the little spermies something to keep them going! Anything we can do to maximise our chances is worth it!

@storked:I've still got high hopes for you! Hope you feel better soon x

AFM: I've got a new little bundle of joy without 9 months of waiting...a little baby bunny rabbit, a lovely surprise from my DH! I think he expects it will take my mind of babies...its a good substitute for the meantime!  I need suggestions for names for my little boy though,any ideas?


----------



## lpjkp

Here's a little piccie! :) x
 



Attached Files:







little bunny.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey lpjkp: I finally used pre-seed with this pregnancy and I liked it except for sticking it in me and I used 2 or 3__ but hey like you said I wouldve done almost anything to had maximize my chances, and I do believed it worked, Bc DH and I have been BD since AF left, so we got tired and dry so Im grateful for that pre-seed, I don't want it to go to waste now so I think I might give the rest of the tubes to my sister Bc inonly used 1 and got the BFP, and her n her DH wants a baby really bad too Bc she also m/c. So I know it's going to work for you!!

And your Bunny rabbit, is sooo precious!!! If my DH brought me one it would def take my mind off of a baby. I'm a animal fanatic, I had two rabbits and I just loved them! I had many names for my 2 rabbits. I called them whatever came to my mind.


----------



## Storked

I know but I am too sick to go get acetaminophen at the store :cry:
My hubby is sick too so we are rather stuck ATM. I am on my third fever. I can't take much more :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked with my surrogate I had fevers throughout the pregnancy. I really do suggest avoiding IB though. Not only is the risks there for the baby/pregnancy making...it is also very harsh on the liver and kidneys. My docs say avoid it at all costs.

The bunny is adorable!!! I gave all my pets human names...but apparently the DH thinks otherwise... I have Vonya (Rottie), Lucky Girl (Pitt/Lab), Cookiee (Chiweenie). You need to see the personality then name your new furkid accordingly. 

Vonya was a German martyr and Vonya is always acting like the martyr and she is pure German lines.

Lucky Girl was almost hit in the street when my DH was driving down the road. She was a stray. DH & my BIL came within inches of hitting her. So she was a "Lucky Girl".

Cookiee...well she is so damn cute you just wanna eat her all up like a fresh baked warm Cookie!! (damnit now I want cookies lol)

AFM- Newest vice...cheese pizza and peach juice *yum* Still having those painful tatas. I swear I put my bra on for 10 minutes just to run to the store and it feels like someone used them like punching bags  Bloated beyond belief. You can already tell I'm pregnant and have been asked "how far along I am". Not sure what to think of that  Maybe it's bc I had that flat tummy and now it is not so flat. I don't understand why I am so poochy. I have gained 2 lbs. The weird thing is I am not eating more than usual, actually with the MS I have been eating less. This happen to anyone else?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Garfie... if your Dh has similar symptoms it does sound as it you have picked up a virus but yes it is a very common early symptom of pregnancy. I've had it in two of my pregnancies and didnt have a clue until a couple of weeks later :winkwink:




garfie said:


> Storked - I actually felt like I had the flu when I got my BFP and I'm sure a few other ladies will agree that could be a symptom.:flower:
> 
> 
> X




lpjkp said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> CD18 and I got my first peak on my cbfm this morning!!! Extremely excited, so I can be almost certain I'll ovulate today/tomorrow!! I suggested to my DH that we should DTD tomorrow morning, but he was like "Oh no! We'll do it both days so we don't miss our chance!" It's shocked me a little because I hadn't realised he was so on board...I feel very lucky he's so understanding!
> 
> No wonder we're on our 8th cycle TTC if I ovulate so late in my cycle! We always thought CD15 at the latest was when I ovulated and we always gave up the BD'ing around CD16, so no wonder we've found it hard to catch the little eggie if we've been DTD at all the wrong times!
> 
> So, for me, plenty of BD'ing to go for another couple of days, and then a well deserved rest in anticipation for that BFP we've worked so hard for this month!! x

:happydance: To the high peak, this was also my first cycle using a CBFM and yes it was great seeing that egg :winkwink:. I normally ovulate quite late as have PCOS but I must have it under control well at the moment as I got my peak on CD14:happydance:. :dust: to everybody this month!




lpjkp said:


> AFM: I've got a new little bundle of joy without 9 months of waiting...a little baby bunny rabbit, a lovely surprise from my DH! I think he expects it will take my mind of babies...its a good substitute for the meantime!  I need suggestions for names for my little boy though,any ideas?

What about something linked to an event/person/celebrity/drink/food? Sounds daft but I have friends who called their cat Stella, after Stella Artois, dogs Harley after Harley Davison bikes, Titan, Cooper after Henry Cooper a famous boxer etc... :thumbup:


----------



## lpjkp

@angel:its a wonderful feeling to see that peak!I must say,I feel pretty crampy tonight though,so I think I must be ovulsting today...we will see by my temps in the morning!

Update on the bunny: we've decided to call him mucker which is the first thing my DH called him when he held him! It suits him too,coz he seems to be a mucky little rabbit pooping everywhere and with dirt in his fur! X


----------



## Storked

I got the Tylenol! And it seems to work a million times better too- was on my fourth fever and am now sweating up a storm :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> I got the Tylenol! And it seems to work a million times better too- was on my fourth fever and am now sweating up a storm :)

YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## lpjkp

Hmmm, no temperature rise this morning so must not have ovulated yesterday...it has dipped a little though this morning and I still feel a little crampy, so it may be happening as I speak and I will hopefully get that increased temperature tomorrow...got my automatic 2nd peak on CBFM today, but I can't help but worry that CD19 is a little late to be ovulating for a usual 28-29 day cycle...then again, I've been doing a search on google and there are plenty of people who have ovulated at this point with the same cycle length as me and had no problems with pregnancy...Hope everyone is well!x


----------



## hopestruck

Storked - I'm so sorry you are feeling so crummy! :hugs: such a drag.dont worry about your BFN for now and just focus on getting healthy! I hope you've been able to find a bit more relief and can use this Sunday for what Sundays are best for - relaxing. 

Lpjkp and Nevergivingup- I'm on the pressed wagon too! We actually don't really use the applicators ( unless I'm really dry), just a little bit externally and that seems to do the trick. We do like it, but overall like KY better as it doesn't dry out quite as fast. But, for TTC purposes, we give pressed a :thumbup:

Sweetz - from my pregnancy experiences, yes the bloating can happen really early on! Frm about 6-7 weeks I had some days where I looked about 4-5 months, terrible! But glad to hear overall things are going well for you.

I'm very curious about your chiweenie - we have a rescue dog from California that resembles them, but we think she might actually be something else. Would you be up for swapping pics? Maybe you could tell me if our girl looks like a true chiweenie :)

Lpjkp, I had the same experience with O this cycle too! Big shift on 1 dpi and then a dip to the cover line on 2dpo. I was all freaked that maybe I was having an anovulatory cycle, but then I did some reading and this does happen occasionally - its called a fallback rise. Sure enough this morning my temps lifted again. So I am definitely 3dpo. Maybe the same thing is going on with you?

:hi: to all the other ladies, and hope you are having a good weekend!

AFM, had a pretty good weekend so far, yesterday we bought a new car! Yahoo! We bought new with an 8 year warranty...can't go wrong with that. We also browsed engagement rings in the jewelry store ;) so we'll see what the next couple months hold for us, hehe.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sure thing...let's swap! Love my Cookiee :)


----------



## hopestruck

Awesome! Will send ou a pic later on today when I get onto our real comp (and off the bloody iPad)


----------



## Sweetz33

<3 my iPad but it sucks that you can't upload.


----------



## hopestruck

OK,

Sorry to everyone who may not care to see these (although she's pretty dang cute!) but msgs won't let me attach the photos so doing it here...

These are a couple pics of our girl, Paisley. What do you think? Chiweenie or...? We think she really looks like a cross of a Patterdale terrier, esp. with the red nose, but from google image searches I think she could also be a Chiweenie.
 



Attached Files:







paisley.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2









paisley2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









paisley 3.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweetz33

This is Cookiee...you little fur cutie looks more terrier. Chiweenies have a more slender and long body.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0104.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









2012-07-09 13.05.06.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









2012-07-09 13.11.39.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bamagurl

OMG how stinking cute are those fur babies!!!! I just want to squish them! We have 2 fur babies! A chocolate lab & corgi!


----------



## Sweetz33

We have 3 furbabies. 

Cookiee, who you see above. Her sister NahNah...well they look alike but she is a purebred Rottie lol. She is in the last pic with Cookiee, those 2 are inseparable. Then Lucky Girl our pit/lab rescue.


----------



## bamagurl

Been a while so I had to catch up on everyone. 

Storked~Hope your feeling better :( it sucks being sick....

AFM~ I am pretty sure O happened yesterday!! Must be back to a 28 day cycle! We :sex: the night before and last night!!! YAY hoping we caught it! So this makes me 1DPO :wohoo: we will see!!!

:dust: to all of us still trying to get our :bfp: & hope all you prego ladies are doing and feeling well!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz33 said:


> We have 3 furbabies.
> 
> Cookiee, who you see above. Her sister NahNah...well they look alike but she is a purebred Rottie lol. She is in the last pic with Cookiee, those 2 are inseparable. Then Lucky Girl our pit/lab rescue.

They are so cute & Cookiee looks like a mini me of your rottie! So sweet!


----------



## Sweetz33

yeah we call her mini nahnah. :dust: your way bama Woohoo for dpo1 :) :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Just checking in really quick b4 bed. O I loves seeing all the furbabies!!!! They are tooo Precious!!! Sweetz: I love that you had a big enough heart to take in a rescue pet. I love it!! I do the same thing!

BamaGurl: hi Missy!! YAYYY for you 1DPO, that came really quick. Def have my fingers crosses for your soon BFP!! Hold in there!!

AFM: MS has died down but I'm still losing my appetite here and there, and off and on Nausea. And o yea Sweetz you're def not alone ab the bloating, I look 5 months now, that's how bad it is, I FEEL SOOO FAT!!! I wore a girdle today at church Bc of the bloating but I had to run and take that thing off Bc I was about to fall out from it suffocating my fat!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well. Just checking in. Not much to report I am ovulating and as I type this message. LOL, what an announcement. I just returned home from travel and have informed my husband that I need for him to make some "deposits". I hope everyone and I am looking forward to seeing more BFPs from the gang. 

Keep the positivity going!


----------



## lpjkp

Hopestruck and Sweetz: I've never heard of a chiweenie or a cookiee, but they are both soo cute!!! I'm definitely a massive animal lover, with two dogs (Staffordshire bull terrier X boxer and a Shi Tzu), one cat and now a rabbit myself! 

Storked: Hope you're beginning to feel a little better...it sucks when you don't feel well! I'm definitely one of those people who can't handle illness, even a sniffy nose gives me man flu syndrome!

Never: I'm glad the MS has died down for you a little...I can't imagine it's a nice feeling, no matter how comforting it must feel that your little one is letting you know he/she is there! Hopefully they'll let you know they're ok with much nicer symptoms in future :)

Bamagurl, hopestruck, BayBeeEm: YAY for ovulating and :dust: and plenty of relaxation for the TWW in anticipation of that BFP that is obviously waiting for you at the end of it!!

AFM: I think I finally ovulated yesterday at CD19 (I'm guessing by the jump in temps), which means that I'd officially be 1DPO! We've done a LOT of BD'ing this month, but we didn't DTD on the day of ovulation...it sounds silly, but we've more than covered our bases (Everyday CD12-CD18) so it won't matter so much if we missed out yesterday right? Either way, I really hope this month is our month for us!!! Not sure if I want to test early though or wait till AF comes this time...I've got my FRER just in case though!x


----------



## lisalee1

Never- Glad the MS is dying down. The loss of appetite and on and off nausea is annoying tho, isn't it? I'm definitely having the exact same symptoms. I find that fruit and other bland foods help with the nausea. Can't wait til my U/S this week so I can get a more accurate dating than the last time. 

BayBeeEm- Glad you're back! Enjoy the 2WW. Try to keep it stress free. :)


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hai guys, nothing to report here. CD23 and I think 7 or 8 DPO. Just waiting, waiting, waiting. I'll keep you updated. :coffee:

Storked: Are you feeling a bit better now? Any sign of AF? You must be pretty late now, right?

Good luck with your scan Lisalee, it will be just fine. :flower:

Keep going to everyone else, who is the next to test? I will be this week sometime, might (definitely will) crack by Friday. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck with your U/S this week lisalee! There'll be one beautiful baby in there just waiting to show up on screen!

Lux: Just a couple of days away from your BFP! Fx'd for you, can't wait to hear an update!

AFM: I won't be testing till next Thursday at the earliest (26th), which will make me 11dpo then and AF will be due around then too...spent the last couple of weeks waiting for the 2ww and, now I'm in it, it's pretty uneventful!x


----------



## LuxLisbon33

It's so blah isn't, the TWW, Lpjpk? I would say my cycle has gone like this: pleased when period arrived and OVERJOYED when the bleeding and spotting finally finished, happy when I got two positive OPK's last weekend and pleased when we managed to hit it on the right days. 

Now I'm at the stage where I'm convinced it's all over for this month, wondering about next month and just feeling a bit blah about the whole TTC process. My positivity has gone AWOL today, c'mon someone share something positive! :winkwink:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Not too many cravings.


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite back, nausea only early morning/late evening but goes away after eating, bloated, "stretching" feeling in tummy/ab/pelvic area.


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: 7/8 DPO/ 2WW :coffee:/SYMPTONS:/Test Date: July 22nd

Storked: Waiting to Test for the BFP/ DPO?

BayBeeEm: "O" Occurred :sex: Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: AF showed / Left Us to take A Break from TTC :cry:

lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW:happydance:/ Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns: 

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Hopestruck: 1DPO: In 2WW :happydance: / Symptns: 

Shyiah: 1 DPO/ Test Date July 16th/ Symptns:/ Found a Cyst on ovary M.I.A


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl:Waiting to "O" DPO? / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC 

Little29: AF Showed /M.I.A


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Woah, looking at that list Shyiah is testing today. Haven't seen her post for a while. Hope you are okay, Shyiah and have some good news to bring back to the thread. :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Sounds like everyone is doing well!!!

AFM~ After looking at a calendar I will test on July 31st if I can hold out that long!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls, not much to report here. At 8DPO and symptom spotting like crazy. I had a temp dip at 6DPO but trying not to get excited, I was maybe just cold that morning? :wacko:

Also got the tender tingly boob thing going on, emotional, irritable and creamy CM starting again a bit. I could have swore I was nauseous earlier but I think it was just wishful thinking :haha:. I dont have enough normal charts on FF to know if it's a good sign or just my regular cycle. Out of the 5 charts on FF 3 ended in BFPs.

Anyway, trying to hold out until this Friday to test when I'll be at 12DPO. FF is telling me to wait until Thurs 26th! :growlmad: No way can I last that long, AF will be here by then if I'm not lucky this month lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

lpj: hehe Cookiee is a chiweenie. She is a mixture of chihuahua and weenie dog.

Never: Yay for morning sickness finally getting better.

Storked: WHERE ARE YOU?!?! DID YOU TEST?!?! LOL~~

GL to all of those in the TWW and O'n!! :dust: for all!!!

AFM I am able to keep only certain foods down. Cereal, Ginger snaps, chicken, juice and milk. What a balanced diet eh?  Still bloated beyond belief. Moods are just all over the place. Getting weird twinges here and there but attributing that to unable to do #2 and stuff moving around in there. Switching my vitamin to 2 flintstones a day. Prenatal was making me very ill. Couldn't even put it in my mouth w/o dry heaving. I remember that happened with my first and that is what docs told me to do. Other than that, things haven't changed much.


----------



## bamagurl

Aww I still take my 2 Flintstones a day! Trying to keep my body in healthy pregnant type mode for when I do get my :bfp:!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, WOW do we have ALOT of LADIES in the 2WW!!!! I cannot wait to all those BFP's come bc i know they're on their way! Luxlisbon now that you made it to 2WW,you're already trying to count yourself out? NO ma'am,udid everything right,now we just got to wait until that sperm(s)get nested. This is your month you deserve it and you know im rooting you on! NO GIVING UP,POSITIVE THINKING ONLY! LISALEE ITS def great to have you going thr the same symptns with me,tell your little bean isaid THANKS for sticking .
STORK WHERE ARE YOU? We totally miss you,i hope you're doing better and cant wait to hear of your BFP soon.
angelserenity im def rooting that this will soon be your BFP.and sorry for not adding your name yet,im using my DH playstation bc my Iphone is broken and i bent my battery cord for my laptop so now im using desperate measures,so forgive me.
AFM: I went to my U/S appt. today and we saw a HB of 122 AND we saw a second sac with also a beating HB! LORD WILLING IM CARRYING 2 BABIES IN MY UTERUS!!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies, WOW do we have ALOT of LADIES in the 2WW!!!! I cannot wait to all those BFP's come bc i know they're on their way! Luxlisbon now that you made it to 2WW,you're already trying to count yourself out? NO ma'am,udid everything right,now we just got to wait until that sperm(s)get nested. This is your month you deserve it and you know im rooting you on! NO GIVING UP,POSITIVE THINKING ONLY! LISALEE ITS def great to have you going thr the same symptns with me,tell your little bean isaid THANKS for sticking .
> STORK WHERE ARE YOU? We totally miss you,i hope you're doing better and cant wait to hear of your BFP soon.
> angelserenity im def rooting that this will soon be your BFP.and sorry for not adding your name yet,im using my DH playstation bc my Iphone is broken and i bent my battery cord for my laptop so now im using desperate measures,so forgive me.
> AFM: I went to my U/S appt. today and we saw a HB of 122 AND we saw a second sac with also a beating HB! LORD WILLING IM CARRYING 2 BABIES IN MY UTERUS!!!!!

OMG I am sitting here tearing up I am so excited for you! :happydance: 
That is so super exciting! I am praying extra hard both babies stick! So so happy for you!


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG OMG OMG!!! YAY NEVER!!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I wonder since we have been having similar symptoms I have 2 as well  Wow...wouldn't that be a shock! 9 days until we find out!


----------



## nevergivingup

sorry the playstation wouldn't let me type everything but the u/S lady couldn't get a number on the 2nd baby HB but it was beating. so i go back next thursday to see if we can get a number.Ladies i know everyone isnt as religious as me,but i have to tell you all,that this blessing wasnt me or my doc or evn that progesterone gel,these two blessing only came from my father,GOD, and i THANK HIMEVERY SECOND for all,that ive gone thru and still is going thru,it's only bc of him that i stay so positive bc i know my tears didnt go unseen for my angel babies,or my prayers unheard. SO HEAD UP CHIN UP LADIES ANDLETS GET THESE BFP 's ,maybe not this month for all but soon,until then im rooting for everyone of us evn me!GL LADIES!


----------



## Sweetz33

Well said Never. :) I have only 1 ovary that works correctly so they told me conceiving will be very difficult if possible at all. I have a beautiful 10 y/o, was a surrogate to a now 6 y/o and TG I am pregnant again. :) I pray this one sticks. MY DH & I want this more than anything. :) Nothing is impossible....you just gotta have faith :)


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS BAMAGURL AND SWEETZ!! NO CRYING BAMAGURL UNLESS THEIR TEARS OF JOY FOR YOUR SOON BFP!! SWEETZ I HOPE SO, wouldnt that be xciting now icant wait to u go to yours.M Y FINGERS ARE DEF CROSSED THAT YOU HAVE TWINS IN THAT UTERUS TOO!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

All of this is a God thing! I am so excited for you! 2 babies what a blessing! Everything is part of His plan, every pain & every blessing has God's hand on it. I pray for all of us daily whether it be that you pregger ladies get your sticky bean (beans in some cases :wohoo: ) or that the rest of us catch the :dust: being spread and get our :bfp:! I could not have made it through our loss without God! I have thought before how special twins would be after a loss, how it must give a feeling of not only joy for a new life but also a feeling of getting back what was lost. 

(hope no one is offended by any of this! I know not everyone on here may have the same religious belief)


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> THANKS BAMAGURL AND SWEETZ!! NO CRYING BAMAGURL UNLESS THEIR TEARS OF JOY FOR YOUR SOON BFP!! SWEETZ I HOPE SO, wouldnt that be xciting now icant wait to u go to yours.M Y FINGERS ARE DEF CROSSED THAT YOU HAVE TWINS IN THAT UTERUS TOO!!!!

Only tears of joy for you! :) I am still freakishly calm & peaceful this month. I am kinda scared haha


----------



## Sweetz33

It would be totally awesome Never. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

AWWWW Sweetz now BamaGURL crying rubbed off on me! That was so awesome what you said! WOW u have a story and its a wonderful story and your new baby is just going to take the cake when he/she enters this world! My doc today told me to keep in mind that pregnancies like mine sometimes only carry 1 baby successfully but for me to stay positive. But im havin faith that both of them wll make it healthy and successfully. Thanks sweetz for understanding me.bc idont want to make anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## Sweetz33

Aww didn't mean to make you cry!!


----------



## nevergivingup

AWWWW THANKS BAMAGURL!!!!!! I wish U Were right here besides me,i would hug you so!!! Thanks for understanding me too! U are soo sweet and that really touch my heart. Thank U!! you know what the funny thing is, the last u/s they thought it was a cyst and i kept imagining myself having twins,dreaming that purposely of course,but i nevered pictured 1 i daydreamed myself always holding two,bc i wantd 2 and God gave me my hearts desire,2, i cried tears of joy on the way home. No one will ever know what we ladies went or going thr unless they've been where we were,then they'll understand why 1 day for us in TTC or making it to 2/3 trimester is a never ending rollercoaster of emotions of lonliness at least for me. POSITIVE THOUGHTS AS ALWAYS!!! Im so glad you found peace, i use to envy my SIL but found myself coming to peace with her and her newborn. and so happy for her, Thank God for peace. bc my heart was full of hate and jealousy and now i feel so aweful for feeling that way but im human i'll make mistakes


----------



## hopestruck

Never - Oh Em Gee! Twins!!! What a truly wonderful blessing... I echo Bamagirl's thoughts about how wonderful and special it would be to have 2 babies in there. WOW. I am in total awe and soooooooooo happy for you and your DH. I believe in God but am not religious, but I can appreciate everything you say. :hugs: :happydance: :flow:

Sometimes I wonder what God has planned for me... God, are you out there? :hi: lol. I wonder, why the 3 lost babies? I have wondered if its because OH and I are not married yet... Seems silly... In our hearts and our plans we are.... we're just saving up for the kind of wedding + life we want.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hope - I have never seen anyone else write out omg like that exccept me. hehe Awesome!


----------



## nevergivingup

SWEETZ I AGREE WITH YOU AB HOPESTRUCK OMG, lol,really cool
HOPESTRUCK THANKS for being SWEET 2!! And you and i both know God has his reasons, im married to my love @ 23 an i had 2 m/c while married,and i jus knew i was ready but i guess God didnt think i was. A wonderful as marriage is God still have other reasons to do what he do. and i dont know the future for me and this pregnancy but for the time that it's progressing im giving him my all everyday. And dont worry hope he's listening if you want him bad enough. NOW WHAT ARE YOUR DAILY ROUTINES WHILE WAITING IN TWW?


----------



## Sweetz33

I dunno about all you other ladies, but I can totally feel Never's excitement through the screen hehe I really am so happy for you!!! I have a big goofy grin hehe


----------



## hopestruck

I feel it too. Thanks, Never :hugs: and YAAAAAAaaaaaaayyy!


----------



## nevergivingup

OH EM GEE!!! SWEETZ!! U GOT ME BLUSHING AND LAUGHING! IM FEELING LIKE A LITTLE KID THAT'S GETING TICKLED AND TRYING HARD TO KEEP A SERIOUS FACE,"LEAVE ME ALONE SWEETZ" (in my little girls voice)lol. THANKS LADIES, I AM A BIT EXCITED AND OF COURSE HUMANLY NERVOUS. SINCE DH IS AT WORK 4hrs away and my phone broken i didnt get to tell him the good news. But we BD literally everyday and if we skipped a day then it was soon as we woke up the next day and i was so sad bc all those wasted little sperm,and i only was going to use one, dh is going to be xcited to hear that my body ate 2 of his little sperm.lol HOPESTRUCK I BORROWED YOUR OH EM GEE, hope u dont mind,i love it


----------



## hopestruck

Borrow away! It doesnt belong to me :) cant WAIT to hear about your DHs reaction! Please keep us updated xxxx


----------



## BayBeeEm

Lisalee, thanks for the very warm welcome! I sincerely appreciate it, made me feel all warm inside. 

Nevergiving up, I am so thrilled for you. Imagine, twins! All this while a few of us (Stork, Sweetz and I) have had dreams and or daydreams about having twins. We must have been thinking of you! I couldn't wish the twins on a better, more upbeat person.

As for symptoms, just the mild ovulation cramps for now. As the days pass, I hope to have more report.


----------



## Sweetz33

*giggles* I love that you are so happy Never!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS BAYBEEEM!!! I don't know, we might all be having twins together!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Not too many cravings.


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite back, nausea only early morning/late evening but goes away after eating, bloated, "stretching" feeling in tummy/ab/pelvic area.


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: 7/8 DPO/ 2WW :happydance: /SYMPTONS:/Test Date: July 22nd

Storked: Waiting to Test for the BFP/ DPO? /M.I.A

BayBeeEm: "O" Occurred :sex: Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: AF showed / Left Us to take A Break from TTC :cry:

lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW :happydance: /Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns: 

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Hopestruck: 1DPO: In 2WW :happydance: / Symptns: 

Shyiah: 1 DPO:/ Found a Cyst on ovary M.I.A

Angelserenity: 8DPO /2WW :happydance: /Test Date: July 20th/ Symptns: spotting like crazy, temp dip,
tender tingly boob, emotional, irritable, creamy CM.

SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl: 2 DPO/ 2WW :happydance: / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC 

Little29: AF Showed /M.I.A


----------



## lisalee1

Never- OH MY GOSH!!!!! TWINS!!!!!!!!! You must be so excited! I was totally feeling everything you said about it being a gift from God. Congratulations. I can't wait til you tell your hubby! :dance:


----------



## lisalee1

BayBeeEm said:


> Lisalee, thanks for the very warm welcome! I sincerely appreciate it, made me feel all warm inside.
> 
> Nevergiving up, I am so thrilled for you. Imagine, twins! All this while a few of us (Stork, Sweetz and I) have had dreams and or daydreams about having twins. We must have been thinking of you! I couldn't wish the twins on a better, more upbeat person.
> 
> As for symptoms, just the mild ovulation cramps for now. As the days pass, I hope to have more report.

Aww thx! That makes me happy. I'm not the best with words but I try. :shrug:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Congratulations, Nevergivingup! What fantastic news, twins are a special blessing. I hope this mean's that you won't suffer with twice the sickness but have twice the happiness! :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Never - so happy for you honey!! :happydance: Sending a prayer your way for two sticky beans xo :dust:

Hi everybody else. I'm in foul form this morning :growlmad:. It's my birthday and I should be happy but DH and I have been fighting the past few days and he hasnt even acknowledged it never mind a card or present. I'm in bits...

9DPO and feeling rotten :cry:

Sorry, not very positive this morning, I'm sure I'll perk up as the day goes along :thumbup:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Happy Birthday AngelSerenity! :flower: That sucks that your husband is behaving like that, is there anyway he might be planning something for later in the day? It's still early. I hope you guys work it out. It's my husbands birthday tomorrow and thinking about behaving like that to him is horrible. It should be a day of pampering for you. :hugs:

Hey, I am also 8/9 DPO, how are you feeling? I'm not doing the symptom spotting thing as it does my head in, I did everything I needed to do BD-wise, nutrition and vitamin wise, it's all up to our bodies now! :thumbup:

I think we are the only British people on this thread too.


----------



## lisalee1

Angel- Happy bday! I hope the rest of your day is better than the beginning. :)

Lux- I think it's a good idea NOT to symptom spot until you are very close to testing and have very obvious signs (like no PMS when you normally have it, boobs getting more sore instead of less sore, falling asleep super early every evening, etc). 

Good luck to the both of u! Cant wait to hear of your BFP soon! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!! And Thanks I hope they both stick too, I told my DH and he was sooo Xcited! He could not believe it! He just kept asking is this real and how did it happened?? I was like Really Babe!!? He is over the moon now, so he told me to Stay Positive and we're going to have faith that both of them will live!

Angelserenity: I'm sorry you feel like Crap, but you're having a lot of awesome symptns!!im def rooting that you will test a BFP soon. Sorry an your DH, I won't evn give my DH the chance to forget my B-Day bc I bug him soo much. I hope yours come around but they can be a bit crappy sometimes. SO HAPPY BIRTHDAY MA'AM!! I hope you have a Great Day!!

STORKED: I HOPE YOU'RE FEELING BETTER AND YOU COME BK SOON!!

SHYIAH: I HOPE YOUR CYST WENT AWAY AND YOU COME BK, we miss ya!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Not too many cravings.


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite back, nausea only early morning/late evening but goes away after eating, bloated, "stretching" feeling in tummy/ab/pelvic area.


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: 9 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: /SYMPTONS:/Test Date: July 22nd

Storked: Waiting to Test for the BFP/ DPO? /M.I.A :shrug:

BayBeeEm: "O" Occurred :sex: Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: AF showed / Left Us to take A Break from TTC :cry:

lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW :coffee: /Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns: 

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Hopestruck: 1DPO: In 2WW :coffee: / Symptns: 

Shyiah: 1 DPO:/ Found a Cyst on ovary M.I.A :shrug:

Angelserenity: 9DPO /2WW :coffee: /Test Date: July 20th/ Symptns: spotting like crazy, temp dip,
tender tingly boob, emotional, irritable, creamy CM.

SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl: 2 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC 

Little29: AF Showed /M.I.A


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA for a while - I went out for a few drinks on Saturday and on Sunday I was really ill and also Monday :cry: maybe I'm getting to old to party:haha: But I'm back and feeling a lot better think it was more than just partying - maybe a touch of being under the weather:shrug:

Never - OMG twinnies how exciting - you don't do things by half girl:happydance: So glad hubby was excited and I'm sure it will all be fine for you, are they going to closely monitor you?:happydance: so excited, that will teach me to go MIA:winkwink:

Angel - :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU - hope your day has improved hun :flower:

Storked - Aw hun this bug has gotten a hold of you - hope you feel better soon :flower:

Lisalee - How are you feeling today :thumbup:

LuxLisbon - ME ME ME I'm British (waving her hand in the air):winkwink:

Sweetz - Hope you are okay today to and your symptoms are getting easier:thumbup:

I think I've nearly caught up, have a nice day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Ah, yeah, of course you are Garfie! It even say's so on your little information bit on the side. :wacko:

Where are you up to in your cycle? Man, a two day hangover?? Keep drinking the water and sleep as much as possible.

Lisalee: thanks :hugs: How are you feeling? Have you had a check-up yet/got one booked?


----------



## bamagurl

Happy Birthday angelserenity! Hopefully your hubby will come around and make this a wonderful birthday for you!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

AngelSerenity said:


> Never - so happy for you honey!! :happydance: Sending a prayer your way for two sticky beans xo :dust:
> 
> Hi everybody else. I'm in foul form this morning :growlmad:. It's my birthday and I should be happy but DH and I have been fighting the past few days and he hasnt even acknowledged it never mind a card or present. I'm in bits...
> 
> 9DPO and feeling rotten :cry:
> 
> Sorry, not very positive this morning, I'm sure I'll perk up as the day goes along :thumbup:

Awwww sorry to hear that Angel. Men are just like that. Don't puti it past him that he may have forgotten thus far but I have my fingers crossed for him remembering some time today. Happy birthday, my dear. Please accept my gift of positivity energy and God's good will in your life. Big, fat hugs!


----------



## lpjkp

Lux: I'm british too! Live in London (DH is in the army so we live in marriage quarters right round the corner from Buckingham palace), but originally from the West Midlands.

Never: That is AMAZING news!!!!!!!! You get two for the price of one AND, bonus, you only have to go through pregnancy the once to get two beautiful babies at the end of it! Fingers crossed for you!!x

Angel: Happy birthday!!! Sorry to hear about the problems you're having...men can kind of be morons sometimes (Mine is one of the worst for it, AND it's taken him 3 birthdays to FINALLY buy me a card...yes, just a card!), but hopefully he'll understand it's upsetting you and realise it's not the right way to stay on your good side!! x

Garfie/storked: Hope you're both ok and beginning to feel back to your normal selves after feeling ill/partying!

AFM: 2dpo and temps shot up again from the rise I had yesterday...usually by now my boobs are so sore I can hardly touch them but, strangely, they're hardly sore at all so far!! Can't wait to get this next week and a bit out of the way now...starting to remember how boring the tww is!x


----------



## LuxLisbon33

A-ha! For some reason I thought you Australian, lpjpk :haha: I've no idea why. What a fantastic location you live in, neighbours with the Queen! Wow. I'm from Manchester but live in Switzerland.

Erm, :wacko::blush: Gal's I might have news. I started having crampy feelings so I took a test on the off-chance. My pee was concentrated as I had been out for the morning/part of afternoon. I got a :bfp:. It's faintish but definitely there. How crazy! I'm only 8/9 DPO (not sure which as I had positive OPK's for two consecutive days).

Please keep you fingers crossed for me that this was be the right one. :flower:


----------



## garfie

Lux - :happydance: I've got my fingers crossed, are you testing again in a few days time?(or er tomorrow:winkwink:)

Congrats hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

LuxLisbon33 said:


> A-ha! For some reason I thought you Australian, lpjpk :haha: I've no idea why. What a fantastic location you live in, neighbours with the Queen! Wow. I'm from Manchester but live in Switzerland.
> 
> Erm, :wacko::blush: Gal's I might have news. I started having crampy feelings so I took a test on the off-chance. My pee was concentrated as I had been out for the morning/part of afternoon. I got a :bfp:. It's faintish but definitely there. How crazy! I'm only 8/9 DPO (not sure which as I had positive OPK's for two consecutive days).
> 
> Please keep you fingers crossed for me that this was be the right one. :flower:

Arrgghhh!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! No fingers crossed required, you're definitely preggo! :) Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!!!!

Have you got a photo to put on? 

Haha, not Australian, but I wish!! Weathers been awful lately...looks like another wet summer with no sun tan in sight!!


----------



## bamagurl

LuxLisbon33 said:


> A-ha! For some reason I thought you Australian, lpjpk :haha: I've no idea why. What a fantastic location you live in, neighbours with the Queen! Wow. I'm from Manchester but live in Switzerland.
> 
> Erm, :wacko::blush: Gal's I might have news. I started having crampy feelings so I took a test on the off-chance. My pee was concentrated as I had been out for the morning/part of afternoon. I got a :bfp:. It's faintish but definitely there. How crazy! I'm only 8/9 DPO (not sure which as I had positive OPK's for two consecutive days).
> 
> Please keep you fingers crossed for me that this was be the right one. :flower:

Sounds promising! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Thanks, guys! I will keep testing throughout the week and keep you updated. I don't have a picture, I don't even know how to get photo's onto the laptop *thick*, my husband does it for me. I will try and get pictures if this turns into something more. I'm pretty nervous right now. My period is not even due until Sunday!! :wacko:


----------



## hopestruck

Whoa, I'm away for a couple hours and look what happens...LUX!!!! Congratulations!!! In my world, a positive is a positive. I have always tended to test early because my gut has told me when I'm preggo... So be confident in those feelings, and of course in the line!! Yahoo!!! :happydance: and yes, let's get a pic up here!!

Angelserenity - so sorry you are having a crummy birthday! I've been there, and it's a rotten feeling. I'm sure you DH has got something special planned for your day. If not, know that we are here sending you all the positive and happy birthday wishes in the world, not to mention lots of :dust:

Not much going on with me. 5dpo now. Breasts slightly tender but not enough t mean anything. Its too early anyway. I'm going to have such a hard time holding out on testing! I think I am going to try this Sunday at 10dpo, mainly cuz OH and I can do it together (well, and the fact that I have zero patience). 2 of my 3 pregnancies I've had positive at 10dpo, the other I had a positive at 11dpo. We shall see!

Oh, I am so excited for all the testing that's coming up soon in this thread. Let get some more BFPs in here!! :kiss:


----------



## Sweetz33

Happy b'day angel!

Congrats Lux!! Yay!

Afm...gassy as all get go....ugh...feel out though.


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Why are you sad hun?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## BayBeeEm

LuxLisbon33 said:


> A-ha! For some reason I thought you Australian, lpjpk :haha: I've no idea why. What a fantastic location you live in, neighbours with the Queen! Wow. I'm from Manchester but live in Switzerland.
> 
> Erm, :wacko::blush: Gal's I might have news. I started having crampy feelings so I took a test on the off-chance. My pee was concentrated as I had been out for the morning/part of afternoon. I got a :bfp:. It's faintish but definitely there. How crazy! I'm only 8/9 DPO (not sure which as I had positive OPK's for two consecutive days).
> 
> Please keep you fingers crossed for me that this was be the right one. :flower:

LuxLisbon33, Tooo freakin awesome. That's more than a might, that my friends, i indeed good news. Yaaaaay. My fingers, toes and eyes are crossed for you!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey Lux, I'm shattered! My 20month old woke at 4am this morning for an hour but I'm usually pretty good coping with that. I did have to travel about 200 miles today for a meeting so I'm just putting it down to a busy day. Still emotional (can you tell by my earlier post lol:wacko::haha:), a bit crampy and have a bit of backache. Boobs still tender and seem to be filling and temps still high but I think I'm like this on a normal cycle too. 

How are you feeling?

Thanks for the birthday wishes all :hugs::hugs:. My day kinda picked up a bit, DH went out this morning to buy a card and he gave it to me and a present he had bought at the weekend, a lovely bracelet. There weren't many words exchanged but I was very humble and said thanks, but we've barely talked since. He is such a child sometimes and I don't have the energy today to deal with it as I'm so tired. It's a long story but basically his nose is out of joint as our son is at the clingy mummy stage and has been rejecting him a bit. He has subsequently lost his temper a few times in front of our toddler, swearing and slamming doors and I went off on him when Kyan went to bed and said it wasnt on. He has been huffing ever since :growlmad:. It's like having two children in the house ffs. Atleast he spent today with our son to try and build a better bond. 



LuxLisbon33 said:


> Happy Birthday AngelSerenity! :flower: That sucks that your husband is behaving like that, is there anyway he might be planning something for later in the day? It's still early. I hope you guys work it out. It's my husbands birthday tomorrow and thinking about behaving like that to him is horrible. It should be a day of pampering for you. :hugs:
> 
> Hey, I am also 8/9 DPO, how are you feeling? I'm not doing the symptom spotting thing as it does my head in, I did everything I needed to do BD-wise, nutrition and vitamin wise, it's all up to our bodies now! :thumbup:
> 
> I think we are the only British people on this thread too.

 


BayBeeEm said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Never - so happy for you honey!! :happydance: Sending a prayer your way for two sticky beans xo :dust:
> 
> Hi everybody else. I'm in foul form this morning :growlmad:. It's my birthday and I should be happy but DH and I have been fighting the past few days and he hasnt even acknowledged it never mind a card or present. I'm in bits...
> 
> 9DPO and feeling rotten :cry:
> 
> Sorry, not very positive this morning, I'm sure I'll perk up as the day goes along :thumbup:
> 
> Awwww sorry to hear that Angel. Men are just like that. Don't puti it past him that he may have forgotten thus far but I have my fingers crossed for him remembering some time today. Happy birthday, my dear. Please accept my gift of positivity energy and God's good will in your life. Big, fat hugs!Click to expand...

 
THANK YOU :hugs::hugs:





LuxLisbon33 said:


> A-ha! For some reason I thought you Australian, lpjpk :haha: I've no idea why. What a fantastic location you live in, neighbours with the Queen! Wow. I'm from Manchester but live in Switzerland.
> 
> Erm, :wacko::blush: Gal's I might have news. I started having crampy feelings so I took a test on the off-chance. My pee was concentrated as I had been out for the morning/part of afternoon. I got a :bfp:. It's faintish but definitely there. How crazy! I'm only 8/9 DPO (not sure which as I had positive OPK's for two consecutive days).
> 
> Please keep you fingers crossed for me that this was be the right one. :flower:

 

:happydance::happydance:Lux, fingers crossed for you babes! Get testing again in the morning xoxo


----------



## lisalee1

Lux- CONGRATS!!!!! That is fantastic news! A faint positive is still a positive! Looking forward to hearing your pregnancy symptoms! :dance:

Garfie, Never, & Lux- I am doing OK today. Not fantastic but not completely crummy. I had a little MS and threw up water 1st thing this morning! After that I felt better for a while and then started going in and out of nausea- nothing unbearable tho. Still have increased CM and very sore boobs. I also get tired early in the evening. I have my 2nd U/S this Friday. Sooo excited! Not nervous like the last time. Trying to remain positive. 

LPJ- The non-sore boobs was really my 1st clue that something was different both times I got pregnant (MC and this time). I tried not to read too much into it, but it was definitely a symptom. I tested around 9/10 dpo and got a faint BFP just like Lux. So I can definitely say it sounds promising.:thumbup:

Storked- I hope you feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

Lisalee, let me get this straight - you normally have sore boobs before AF but when you were preg they weren't sore? Is that right?

So sorry the MS monster has got you. As always, great sign tho. Very excited for your U/S on Friday!!


----------



## lisalee1

hopestruck said:


> Lisalee, let me get this straight - you normally have sore boobs before AF but when you were preg they weren't sore? Is that right?
> 
> So sorry the MS monster has got you. As always, great sign tho. Very excited for your U/S on Friday!!

Yep! Normally, I would get sore boobs about 1-2 days after ovulation. They would stay sore until the day before my period came. However, both times I got pregnant, I didn't get sore boobs until around 9-10 dpo or close to my period being due. Sorry, I didn't keep track of exactly WHEN they got sore but I know it was much later than usual.


----------



## hopestruck

Lisalee - so interesting! Thanks for sharing. I used to get sore bbs all the time. over the past year they've gotten so they no longer really get tender, the only times they really get sore now is when Im pg. Our bodies are such confusing things! :wacko:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Thanks so much, gals. Just took another test with FMU, yep, still positive so I wasn't dreaming yesterday. My symptoms can all be attributed to other things and it's really really early but I have insomnia and wake much early than usual (for the last few days) and I have headaches.

No sore breasts which usually for me appear a day or two before my period (so not unusual at all that I wouldn't have sore boobs at this point). Plus I had period type cramping yesterday.

My period is due on Sunday so can we wait until Monday before updating the header of the thread with another BFP? *superstitious*

Lisalee: Your symptoms sound good to me, nothing like a reassuring vomit in the morning to make the preggo feel better!

AngelSerenity: Sounds difficult with your partner, your little one is still a baby and it is natural for him to have preferences for different parents at different times. He is not doing it to be spiteful! Hope you can make your HB see that.


Thanks again for your nice comments and I am sure it is coming for all of us over the next few weeks. This thread has a fantastic success rate! :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Lisalee: that would be great if it turned out to be a pg symptom for me,but im going to try and not get my hopes up and instead put it down to my hormones not being so haywire anymore!

AFM: I've just woken up feeling SO annoyed and angry! I had such a realistic dream lasting all night last night of me poas and getting a bfp...i really believed it happened until I woke up and realised my head has been playing cruel games with me!
Still not much too note at 3dpo apart from constipation for the last 2 days...still no sore boobs (not normal for me but like I said,probably hormones settling down) and not really any cramping that I usually get after ovulation...all in all,pretty symptomless!x


----------



## lisalee1

Hopestruck- Our bodies are definitely confusing sometimes! I hear that sometimes, people's PMS changes over time. 

LPJ- We'll try not to symptom spot too early. We'll wait til at leat 8 dpo. ;) But I still think the boob thing is a good sign.:thumbup:


----------



## lpjkp

lisalee1 said:


> Hopestruck- Our bodies are definitely confusing sometimes! I hear that sometimes, people's PMS changes over time.
> 
> LPJ- We'll try not to symptom spot too early. We'll wait til at leat 8 dpo. ;) But I still think the boob thing is a good sign.:thumbup:

Haha, 8dpo it is!! I'll have to try and keep myself busy over the next few days!!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies! :wave:

Just dropping in to say hello and let you know I've been stalking you all ... =)

SO EXCITING NEVERGIVINGUP about your wonderful news of twin bubbies!! Praying hard that they are both sticky (maybe they'll hang onto each other in there), and I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy :flower:

And to you too Lux - so very exciting about your BFP! I know it's early days, and I would be nervous too, but you know what, when it's the bub you're meant to meet in there, you'll get to meet them. Have faith lovely that everything will be according to God's amazing plan. Praying for a sticky bean for you! xx

AFM - gearing up for O this weekend with any luck. AF has left the building (feels awesome to have her GONE! after almost a full week of spotting before she arrived properly). Just trying to get in as much BDing over the next week now as we can to cover our bases, and fingers crossed me being sick with a throat/chest infection doesn't ruin our chances. I'm feeling like I'm in a much better place with it all now, and like whenever it will be... it will be! The right little person to join our family hasn't been up 'for grabs' just yet. =)

So I may not post much, but I'm lurking and praying, and excited for all the bubs that are already on their way, and excited to see heaps more BFPs over the coming weeks.
:dust: and :hugs: for all you lovely ladies. xx


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy- Glad that AF has left the building. Now you can move on to your fun week! ;):thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies: Mummy 2 One: I'm soooo glad you're Still lingering around!!! I really wish you'd come bk but I'll just settle for you lurking knowing you're still around.Yayyy for "O" it came sooo quickly,so let the BD commence bc I'm rooting that you def get that BFP this time. Miss ya lady!! And Thanks for the wonderful comment, I loved it!!

STORKED: Hope you're Ok, are you coming bk?!

Lpjkp: Thanks ma'am for the sweet comments, but yes ma'am my OB is keeping a real good eye on me this pregnancy bc of my history. So I'm going bk next Thurs. for another U/S. All these appts. are making these days go really slow!

LuxLisbon: Congrats ma'am!! That is sooo exciting!! I know it's real but if you're the Superstitious type then you don't have to worry ab your name going up on the BFP list. 

Sweetz: Why are you sad and saying you're out?

AFM: everything is still the same, nothing to report. But ladies the 2WW seems like forever so what we women do to pass time is pay attention to our symptns. Evn if AF comes it still gave us something to do while waiting forever to test. It keeps our mind positive and joyous.


----------



## bamagurl

LuxLisbon~ That is wonderful! Congrats again! So excited for you :)

Never~ I still cannot get over your twin news! So excited for you! My cousin just had twins yesterday and they are just adorable. She had a boy and a girl! I also have twin brothers and they are just the most fun ever!!!!! :wohoo: 

Storked~ Hurry back :( Hope everything is well with you! 

Sweetz~ Why do you think your out?!?!?!

AFM~ No symptom spotting here because all of the symptoms I swear I have turn out being af symptoms haha so none of that this month. Still feeling scary calm and peaceful about it all. I guess I am just accepting it will happen when it happens! Which is making this tww a lot more enjoyable then the past few, if that is even possible to enjoy the tww haha!


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Bamagurl!!! I'm still so excited and nervous and anxious at the same time. Wow, Twins def run through your family, they say it skips a generation thing but I don't know you may be the next!! 

AFM: Vomitting has commenced again. I'm starting to think the babies are on a Vomitting schedule here...making me vomit 4x's every other Morning. I think I should call my OB.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Not too many cravings.


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite back, nausea only early morning/late evening but goes away after eating, bloated, "stretching" feeling in tummy/ab/pelvic area.


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: 8/9 DPO/ 2WW :wink: /SYMPTONS:/Test Date: July 22nd

Storked: Waiting to Test for the BFP/ DPO? /M.I.A :shrug:

BayBeeEm: "O" Occurred :sex: Test Date July 25 / Symptns?

Mummy_2_One: AF Gone :sex: / Left Us to take A Break from TTC :cry:

lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW :coffee: /Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns: 

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Hopestruck: 1DPO: In 2WW :coffee: / Symptns: 

Shyiah: 1 DPO:/ Found a Cyst on ovary M.I.A :nope:

Angelserenity: 9DPO /2WW :coffee: /Test Date: July 20th/ Symptns: spotting like crazy, temp dip,
tender tingly boob, emotional, irritable, creamy CM.

SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl: 2 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC 

Little29: AF Showed /M.I.A :shrug:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Okay not sure if this coincidental or true symptoms but I am having a recurrent upset stomach and thus regular visits to the potty. TMI but we have no secrets here!


----------



## lpjkp

BayBeeEm said:


> Okay not sure if this coincidental or true symptoms but I am having a recurrent upset stomach and thus regular visits to the potty. TMI but we have no secrets here!

Ouch!! That doesn't sound pleasant at all, and I hope it improves for you! If it makes you feel any better, I'm just as uncomfortable the other end feeling all bloated and constipated...just a good old usual post-ovulation symptom I get...though I'd rather actually be 6 months pregnant rather than looking like it and knowing my stomach is just bloated!x


----------



## hopestruck

BaybeeEm, that was actually a big sign for me in my first and second pregnancies. I remember distinctly being overly regular, KWIM? Lol. Not very pleasant. It's those hormones! At this stage I'd take it as a good sign and keep those fingers crossed.

Where are our girls Storked and Sweetz??? Girls, come back!! Just let us know how you are doing, please :flow:

Well this morning I had a huuuuge drop in my temp. I woke up about an hour earlier than usual (so i took my temp, then couldnt get back to sleep), and my thermometer was doing some weird things, so to be honest im a little distrustful of it (thinking it might be low battery). BUT, even if it was low because i woke up early, it would still be a dip if i adjusted it. Does that make sense? Is it too early for an implantation dip? I've never had one before.


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ My mom has twins, her sister has twins, her cousin has twins, my cousin on my dad's side has twins haha. I actually looked it up and if they are fraternal twins it is due to hyper active ovaries gene that release two eggs, if you were to have boys and then they had girls and their daughters had twins it would appear to skip a generation even though it really doesn't because boys don't produce eggs they just pass the gene to their daughter if it makes sense haha. I googled it because my husband is afraid that is what is going to happen, but I would LOVE it haha.

BayBeeEM~ that could be an early sign! I have known a lot of people who have had experienced that before getting their :bfp: fingers crossed for you!!!

Hopestruck~ I don't really know much about implantation temps or anything, but fingers crossed for you!!!! :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

lpjkp said:


> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Okay not sure if this coincidental or true symptoms but I am having a recurrent upset stomach and thus regular visits to the potty. TMI but we have no secrets here!
> 
> Ouch!! That doesn't sound pleasant at all, and I hope it improves for you! If it makes you feel any better, I'm just as uncomfortable the other end feeling all bloated and constipated...just a good old usual post-ovulation symptom I get...though I'd rather actually be 6 months pregnant rather than looking like it and knowing my stomach is just bloated!xClick to expand...

Oh bloating! You know, as of three years ago, I didn't even know what it felt like to be bloated. Now its just as you've described it. I have it often but I havent identified what part of my cycle its connected to. A day in the life of women.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey girls...was up at 4amwith horrible cramping and diarrhea almost vomiting while (eh hem) going. Got bad chills as well. Was still feeling kind off when I got up so I have an appointment at 3:40 with OB/GYN. They want to make sure all is well as last time I miscarried the same thing happened. This time it isn't as severe, but they rather be cautious. To make things worse, DH and I got Ina fight this am. Sometimes he can be so damn selfish...

Prayers would be appreciated at this point.


----------



## garfie

:hugs: and thinking of you hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## BayBeeEm

Thanks ladies, I remain hopeful that a BFP is but a few weeks away. I hope to have more symptoms to add in the coming days! 

As per the twins talk,I hope it finds it way to me. Not sure I have the hyperactive ovaries but hey, wishful thinking!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey girls...was up at 4amwith horrible cramping and diarrhea almost vomiting while (eh hem) going. Got bad chills as well. Was still feeling kind off when I got up so I have an appointment at 3:40 with OB/GYN. They want to make sure all is well as last time I miscarried the same thing happened. This time it isn't as severe, but they rather be cautious. To make things worse, DH and I got Ina fight this am. Sometimes he can be so damn selfish...
> 
> Prayers would be appreciated at this point.

Sweetz, that CANNOT and will NOT be your portion. I am praying for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## hopestruck

Oh Sweeytz, I am so sorry you are going through this! It must be very scary for you. I am sending all my best thoights and prayers your way.

:hugs: :flow:


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz~ Prayers sent your way! Please let us know how the apt goes! 

Oh & if it is identical twins means that 2 of hubs swimmers made it to one egg so it could happen!!!!! :)


----------



## lpjkp

Sweetz: Positive thoughts sent your way!!! You will be ok, I just know it...I bet you have a right naughty little bean in there letting it's presence well and truly known!!!! Please let us know how it goes x

Hopestruck: Temps do weird and wonderful things...I don't know much about implantation dips apart from that I've seen people have them 5dpo-7dpo (Most common dpo), but it's equally likely that there's no implantation dip...I never had anything on the month I got pregnant apart from high/low temps that were still above my coverline...I think, as long as it's above coverline, there's every chance!

Thoughts are with Storked and hope she's doing ok!

As for the whole twins thing, send some my way!! I think it would be amazing to get this whole stress of TTC out of the way in one go! :) x


----------



## garfie

Lp - Well I must be the exception my temp dropped well below the coverline and I thought I was out 10DPO:cry: then at 11DPO it shot right up:happydance: sadly I m/c 9w 3d - hopefully my body will get back to normal soon, I'm not the best at trying the relaxed approach back to my CBFM next month (whenever that will be:haha:)

Storked - Where are you hun, hope you are okay:flower:

Never - I bet you're still in shock aren't you twinnies, so glad they are keeping an extra eye on you so sorry for the vomiting - that has been something I have been lucky to avoid every time.:hugs:

Bama - Wow what a lot of twins you have in your family - my mum's mum had twins a boy and a girl - everyone says I'll have twins but so far all singletons:flower:

Baybee - :happydance: loving your positiveness, I could do with some PMA today just getting a bit down about by cycle - thought it would have sorted its act out by now after the quick rebound it gave me:cry:

Hope- Let's all hope it was an implantation dip for you - how wonderful would that be :thumbup:

Sweetz - Still in my thoughts hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

garfie said:


> Lp - Well I must be the exception my temp dropped well below the coverline and I thought I was out 10DPO:cry: then at 11DPO it shot right up:happydance: sadly I m/c 9w 3d - hopefully my body will get back to normal soon, I'm not the best at trying the relaxed approach back to my CBFM next month (whenever that will be:haha:)

Shows how much I know :) Temperature dips or no temperature dips, I'm sure you'll be getting that BFP Hope! 

Garfie: I hope everything straightens out for you soon and, if neither of us get our :bfp: this month, we can be CBFM buddies and catch that little slippery egg next time!! Though I'm sure we won't need that, because this thread is about positivity and we WILL be getting those BFPs soon :happydance:

As for twins in my family, my nan is an identical twin and my Auntie has non-identical twin son/daughter, both on my mom's side...after my m/c, my mom was the first to say "ooohh, I bet it was twins...you're going to be the one that has twins in the family!"...I was like "Mom, don't you think I need to actually have a kid first?!":wacko:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey girls just popping in...

Sweetz, prayers coming your way honey. I'm hoping it's just one of those more annoying pregnancy symptoms xoxo


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies! Sweetz: Thanks for checking in we were worried about you, I'm sure that the little bean is just making sure you know that he/she is in there. Keep Us Updated.

Garfie: your body is going to be back to normal in no time.

Lpjkp: I'm def sending twins dust your way!!Although it seems like you have an advantage to it, my family is the same, they love trying to throw twins on someone bc my grandma sister was a twin, don't know how that worked out on me :shrug: I'm like you, let me get to full term first!

Bamagurl: Wow you have a lot of twins in your family so Im sure you're bound to have some. I read up on it also it was quite interesting, bc it was saying you can make yourself concieve twins, and I was like wow really. But I see you're def on top of it. I really hope the twins fall in your baby bag!

AFM: Well like I said everyday and second in first trimester feels like an eternity. So today after throwing up and going to get me something to eat, I had a bleeding session, it flowed unto my underwear like a cycle, it was only lasted 1 minute then it stopped and hadn't returned, my Nurse called me and told me that that sometimes happen in pregnancy and to not worry. If it start bleeding like a cyce just to call the office bk but they're taking all the precautions right now and just have to wait it out, but hopefully it's nothing wrong. So she told me to rest and relax and no intercourse. So ladies here we go again, I have faith that this pregnancy I will get to the end of my journey. Praying constantly for a different result.


----------



## bamagurl

Prayers for you Never! I just know these babies are your sticky beans! 

Thanks! I would be super happy with one baby right now I would probably fall out if I was blessed with 2! My hubby would probably pass out! haha


----------



## lpjkp

Never: take their advice and have a good old rest...ive read so much about bleeding during the 1st trimester and that its mostly because the cervix is just mega sensitive with lots more blood supply to it!! Baby bean is still snug in there all comfy and warm!xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Never prayers and sticky :dust: coming your way. I'm sure you know it is very common so please take comfort. I've bled in every pregnancy including the one which resulted in DS. My SIL has bled heavily throughout the first trimester periodically (like normal period flow) and has 2 healthy children. I was told it can be from a sensitive cervix to a small errosion from hormones or the cervix starting to stretch.

Thinking of you xo


----------



## hopestruck

OH, Never I am so sorry to hear you are having some bleeding as well! I agree with Bama, I just have SUCH a good feeling about your little twinnies, and I know they are sticking good!! Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way xoxox


----------



## garfie

Never - Thinking of you hun I'm sure your little twinnies will be fine we are all rooting for you and your little ones :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies! Thanks sooooooo much ladies for the advice and words of encouragement,they are surely appreciated and DEF NEEDED!! Thanks soo much, I'm trying to lean on Faith here and pray constantly that everything will be ok. Bc this isn't my first bleeding session; I had clotted earlier in but my betas still went up and my little beans heart still had beated. So Praying praying praying. Thanks Ladies

Right now: the bleeding hadnt came bk, Thank God. I just want to wake up one morning and be 15 wks!!


----------



## bamagurl

15 weeks will be here before you know it! Praying for strength & peace until then :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh never! My prayers with you sweety!!

AFM: docs are not too concerned about the bout this am. They did schedule an u/s tomorrow for my sanity. They said since I'm mobile and no other bouts of bathroom sprints that I most likely ate something that didn't agree with me. Doc did however give me a lovely prescription with plenty of refills for some Zofran. Lol! He said feel free to take them as candy as he said my diet...not so good haha what? Chicken, BBQ lays chips, juice and ginger snaps aren't good enough hehe


----------



## bamagurl

That is great news sweetz! As long as they are not concerned! Will keep the prayers coming though! :)

And what is so wrong with that diet haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol I thought it was a pretty good diet....Dr. Tardis thought otherwise haha!


----------



## hopestruck

haha, aww... So relieved to hear that Sweetz. That's good they're getting you in for an Emerg U/S. I know in my town it can be really hard to get in in less than 3 weeks :/

Have you tried smoothies? I found in my first pregnancy when I was feeling really sick they helped. Made them creamy with banana, berries, ice and yogurt.


----------



## hopestruck

So can I share some fun news with you ladies? OH and I have been talking about getting a second dog! We have wanted one for a while, but this summer was so crazy we were waiting until things settled down. We came across an ad for some puppies born at a local farm... and haven't stopped thinking about them since! We're planning to go take a look this weekend. They are a mix between a golden retriever and duck tolling retriever (basically looks like a small golden). 

Sooooo cute.... They are 5 weeks old now, ready to go in about 3-4 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







270482_0903IXR9JlaR96OD.jpg
File size: 82.9 KB
Views: 2









270482_09239O6uIS3qinLP.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bamagurl

Oh My Goodness!!! Now I want another dog although there is no way hubs would let another dog come into this house haha! They are adorable!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, I feel that women have a certain weakness when it comes to pets...especially baby animals! They ARE cute! Trying not to get too attached yet...not a good place to be in BEFORE you even go to meet them...lol. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwwww a door a bull!! ;) I made myself a bacon, egg & cheese sandwich. Here's hoping it doesn't make me sick!


----------



## hopestruck

That sounds like a good, yummy choice! Protein!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm looking at the solid food part lol


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sweetz33 said:


> Awwwww a door a bull!! ;) I made myself a bacon, egg & cheese sandwich. Here's hoping it doesn't make me sick!

Hi Sweetz! :wave:

I know you're being more careful this pregnancy with food because of last time around, and I remember the conversation you and Storked had the other week about take away and lunch meat etc, so!... I just wanted to let you know that in Australia, OBs recommend no undercooked meats, or meats from delis that haven't been cut freshly in front of you (and those should be eaten on the same day or frozen straight away and then eaten immediately on thawing). With bacon, I asked them to cut it for me fresh then froze it until I was ready to cook it.

Do you girls also get told not to eat raw or undercooked eggs?

I so love bacon and eggs, but I mostly avoided them during pregnancy because of the risk of listeria.

Hope you're feeling better soon lovely xx


----------



## Sweetz33

I eat my bacon almost burnt so no worries there haha. They suggest eating no undercooked meats or animal by-products ( ie: eggs)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Interesting that food choices would be the discussion of choice tonight. I went with my friend to her 20 week scan (her husband is on work related travel) and we had a long discussions about not to eat. We discussed the long living seafood, deli meats and undercooked meats to avoid. I love sushi and should have gotten my last does in before ovulation. Not a fan of deli meats and undercooked ... well I do appreciate a medium well steak but can do without. I'm with Sweetz, I love crispy bacon. LOVE, so I'm glad it isn't on the list of do not eats. 

Oh so the doctor said if someone is hell bent on having deli meats, one can heat the deli meat thoroughly then let it cool. After it cools, one must eat it within an hour or so. So for those of you that just have to have it, here lies the workaround! Happy eating all.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Mummy_2_One said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww a door a bull!! ;) I made myself a bacon, egg & cheese sandwich. Here's hoping it doesn't make me sick!
> 
> Hi Sweetz! :wave:
> 
> I know you're being more careful this pregnancy with food because of last time around, and I remember the conversation you and Storked had the other week about take away and lunch meat etc, so!... I just wanted to let you know that in Australia, OBs recommend no undercooked meats, or meats from delis that haven't been cut freshly in front of you (and those should be eaten on the same day or frozen straight away and then eaten immediately on thawing). With bacon, I asked them to cut it for me fresh then froze it until I was ready to cook it.
> 
> Do you girls also get told not to eat raw or undercooked eggs?
> 
> 
> I so love bacon and eggs, but I mostly avoided them during pregnancy because of the risk of listeria.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon lovely xxClick to expand...


I know raw eggs should be a risk (former microbiology geek here) but I'm not sure about partially cooked eggs. It wasn't mentioned during today's appointment but will ask tomorrow. My friend was given a master list of eating do's and dont's.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I was told not to have runny egg (??) and also that it doesn't matter so much how well-cooked the bacon is, but that it was fresh when you cooked it. So don't buy and have it sitting in the fridge for a few days before you fry it up.

While we're still on food, we also shouldn't be having soft serve (in ice-cream or in shakes) or salads from a salad bar / food court or that have been prepared more than 24 hours prior (ie cut up and thrown together). Apparently salads are one of the bigger risks for listeria! And not one that I ever knew about prior to being pregnant with my DD.

xx


----------



## lpjkp

I've heard all that too, even the soft scoop ice cream (Though a family friend has continued to eat that throughout her twin pregnancy and she's now 28 weeks pregnant with two completely healthy babies)...I think, when I'm next pregnant again, I'll abide by the whole thoroughly cooked meats malarky, but I'm not going to stress myself out wondering whether everything I eat is safe...our parent generations didn't have half as much information and we're still here and healthy, and the guidelines for food manufacturing is so much more strict now, so I guess the healthcare system just purely give us guidelines as a safeguard...of course it's not impossible to get things like listeria, but it's much less likely and I'd rather enjoy my pregnancy by overall eating healthily.

AFM: 4dpo, and absolutely nothing to note...my breasts are STILL no where near sore and I've got this feeling that this month is going to be another dud...I think I'm feeling a little down because a friend of mine (Well, friend before she stopped contacting when i miscarried...some friend that was), who is 3 weeks ahead of where I'd be if I were still pregnant, is CONSTANTLY broadcasting on facebook about her pregnancy, literally once every couple of hours...she's posting pictures of her non-existant baby bump like once a day, and it's really getting me down because the things she's writing is what I should be experiencing...I'm tired of reading it to be honest...after all this, I'll never rub other people's faces in it when I'm pregnant again because it's made me realise that you never necessarily know who'd love to be pregnant but are finding it hard to achieve it.

Think I just wanted to get some stuff off my chest today...sorry for the long post, and I'll try and think more positively now x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aww lovely - I'm sorry she's being thoughtless =( It's hard. :hugs:

But hey, don't count yourself out yet. 4DPO is still so early, and you won't have symptoms until after implantation anyway (which is usually 6-9DPO). :dust: for you xx

I understand what you're saying about food and enjoying pregnancy. Maybe it's different for me in the land of Oz cause we have some of the POOREST food standards in the Western world! I know I'm just going to be so careful.


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies(it's 8:29am over here)! Yayyy for you sweetz, I'm glad everything is ok and that you're going in for your U/S. I kno everything will be just fine!!

Lpjkp: sorry about your friend. Mine did the same thing, I m/c but she was still progressing in her pregnancy but she called me everyday 2x a day to tell me all about her little bean, I was so uncomfortable and sad but she didn't realized that so I just stop talks to her as much. It'll get better ma'am, it has to.

Mummy2One: You're bk! Yayyy!!

AFM: No more bleeding :happydance: Alittle nauseous but drinking ginger ale to keep it down. My nurse told me I have to drink 100 ounces of H2O...like that'll happen. Hope everyone have a Great Day!


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning lovelies!

Mummy - thanks for the food info! I would have never thought of soft ice cream and salad bars as being a risk. 

Lp - I totally know what you mean. I wrote another post about this a few weeks ago... It seems like everyone I know is announcing their pregnancy, all the while I have had 3 m/cs. It just seems so unfair. I agree that I'll never ever gloat about my pregnancy. In fact, I think I'm going to announce by showing my 16-20 week bump, lol. Of course, I'll keep my own collection of pictures, but in my opinion it shouldn't be for the world t see anyway, especially when it feels so sacred as after a loss. Will never ever take being a mom for granted!

AFM - 7dpo today. Despite yesterday's temp dip to 97.7 (36.5) today it skyrocketed up to 98.6 (37)! I bought a second thermometer so I know it was actually accurate. If that *was* an implantation dip (let's face it, lots of non pregnant cycles have dips), my body is certainly responding the way it should. Weird cycle though. Looks like a "staircase rise". Never had that happen before! Only a few more days till testing!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

hopestruck said:


> Good morning lovelies!
> 
> Mummy - thanks for the food info! I would have never thought of soft ice cream and salad bars as being a risk.
> 
> Lp - I totally know what you mean. I wrote another post about this a few weeks ago... It seems like everyone I know is announcing their pregnancy, all the while I have had 3 m/cs. It just seems so unfair. I agree that I'll never ever gloat about my pregnancy. In fact, I think I'm going to announce by showing my 16-20 week bump, lol. Of course, I'll keep my own collection of pictures, but in my opinion it shouldn't be for the world t see anyway, especially when it feels so sacred as after a loss. Will never ever take being a mom for granted!
> 
> AFM - 7dpo today. Despite yesterday's temp dip to 97.7 (36.5) today it skyrocketed up to 98.6 (37)! I bought a second thermometer so I know it was actually accurate. If that *was* an implantation dip (let's face it, lots of non pregnant cycles have dips), my body is certainly responding the way it should. Weird cycle though. Looks like a "staircase rise". Never had that happen before! Only a few more days till testing!!

Very well said about when you will announce!


----------



## garfie

Hopestruck - I hear ya on announcing:cry: I was just looking at my old pg chart and I had a dip on 2DPO (2nd estrogen surge) :shrug: and then another dip 8DPO, then my temp went up 9DPO, dipped again 10DPO (was sure I was out:cry:) then up it went 11DPO :happydance: to me yours is looking :thumbup::dust::dust::dust:

Never - :happydance: excellent news about no bleeding, and if the nurse says drink then drink you must hun - can you not make up a weak cordial instead of just H20, I couldn't drink just H20 it made me gag:winkwink:

AFM - well anyone care to guess what's going on with my chart? - a big fat NOTHING :haha: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

I am so confused ladies! I thought for sure I ovulated already. (tmi alert) I had cm that appeared to be ovulation time cm; however now I have pardon my words, a lot of cm me & hubs have done it for the past few days but I feel like if we don't do it tonight I will kick myself thinking we missed it when I saw it plain as day in front of me!?!?!? Any ideas ladies do I just need to be freak girl and do it every time I have cm?

Oh the joys of ttc!


----------



## lpjkp

Bans: do it,do it!!!! You never know,this could really be it and you'd be kicking yourselves if you missed it!xx


----------



## bamagurl

My hubby is gonna be like gah 3 days in a row, but I am fearing I will have to take one for the team and just lay it on him haha! The things we do ;)


----------



## lpjkp

Haha,I know what you mean!I made my dh do it 8 days in a row this month coz of that damn cbfm,and he's only just starting to recover!x


----------



## Storked

Hi everyone! I have no idea how much I missed but I will eventually go back and catch up on this and all my other threads! 
Sorry I have been gone so long- turns out I had a severe kidney infection. One that left me with a heart murmur which I have to go get checked out in a few weeks. Last night was day 3 of my antibiotics and the first night without a fever so hooray!
I have to go back to the doctor again tomorrow and will ask how soon after these meds I can start trying again.
Love and missed you guys :kiss:


----------



## bamagurl

Oh My Gosh! Storked so sorry to hear that! Hope it all clears up soon!


----------



## garfie

Storked - aw hun hope you are feeling better soon:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AngelSerenity

Storked, glad to see you're back on the mend. :flower:

Hopestruck, looking forward to seeing your chart over the next few days, GL!

Bamagirl and lpjkp, you're posts gave me a giggle lol. Go for it Bama!

Garfie, :hugs: I hope things start moving for you soon.


AFM... I'm extremely nervous as of today :wacko:. I'm on 11DPO and although there was no temperature dip this morning I've had a very small amount of bright red spotting, like the IB type not menstrual flow type :shhh:. There was a minute amount when I wiped this morning with quite a bit of watery CM so I had a wee dig about a couple of hours later and sure enough a very small amount of the bright red stuff was found. I've been a bit crampy and all over the place and I am oh so scared to even think down that road yet. My cycles vary between 28-35 days so I will be officially late on Sunday going on the 28 day length. I got a BFN yesterday so I'm going to try and leave it until Sunday to test to let HCG levels rise if it is indeed an IB. It's maybe just my AF gearing up early :cry:.


Flip, now how do I distract myself for the next few days???? :headspin:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh no Storked sweety!! I'm glad you are getting better!

Never awesome on no ore bleeding! Yippee!! :happydance:

As for food, I got told to stay away from anything that has been sitting out, bread sticks, per-made salads, buffet restaurants lol

So tired right now can't remember the other posts...I will look again after I take anap rofl. Hope everyone is doing well. AFM-had u/s today. All is beautiful! Saw the heartbeat. 122 bpm. :happydance: doc said only concern is a 1/2 centimeter clot by the placenta. He said it shouldn't cause any problems and he has seen some women with them 10x the size of mine and they had healthy pregnancies. He did say no sex, heavy lifting, and to take it very easy until I'm past the "danger zone" aka 14 weeks. My u/s tech was really sweet too. She gave me 3 pictures and put "happy birthday" on one of them. Such a sweet lady! She says "I don't normally do that, but I saw in your file that you mc and were having trouble conceiving so I wanted to make it special" helps having sweet people taking care of me. :)


----------



## bamagurl

Aww that is wonderful! It does help when sweet people do little things like that! Go take ya a nap :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Yeah Sweetz!!!! Another hurdle over, hope you can have a good rest now xo

Never... good news about the bleeding stopping, I hope it stays that way and you can relax a bit x


----------



## lpjkp

Storked: Welcome back!!! Sorry to hear about that horrid kidney infection :( Hope you're back up and running in no time!

Angel: Fx'd cross that that was lovely IB and that you get that longed-for BFP in a couple of days! We're definitely overdue another BFP!

Sweetz: Woohoo! for your U/S!! Glad to hear that little bouncing bean is beating away happily in there!! Just take doctor's orders and you'll be just fine...the next few weeks will whizz by and you'll be way past that 14 week mark before you know it!


----------



## mojojojo563

Hey everyone been very busy working on getting that egg all my opk looked neg but I still :sex: everyother day so we shall see. I plan to test around the 25th anyone else plan on testing around then?


----------



## lisalee1

Never- it's wonderful that your bleeding has stopped. Now just try to take it easy as much as your can. I know drinking all that water is hard. 64 ounces is hard enough. Did she say why you needed so much? I started off good with water, but recently, only been drinking 5-6 cups a day of liquids. 

Sweetz- really great news about your ultrasound!!! :happydance:

Storked- Glad you found out what was wrong. Hope you will recover soon. 

Lux- How are you feeling today?

Hi Garfie, Bamagirl, Hopestruck, LPJ, BaybeeEm, Mummy, Mojojo, and everyone else! (can't remember all names)


----------



## BayBeeEm

mojojojo563 said:


> Hey everyone been very busy working on getting that egg all my opk looked neg but I still :sex: everyother day so we shall see. I plan to test around the 25th anyone else plan on testing around then?

I will test on the 25th and I believe we have a few others testing on the 24th.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Welcome back, Storked. I'm surprised, that you're suprised that you were missed! 

Lots of people active on our thread ... LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I just took the LONGEST nap ever...and I feel GREAT!! (but now I'm starving haha) Thanks for all the kind words yall. I appreciate it. Seeing that little heart flutter put me at ease a little bc my last angel, we never saw it.


Spoiler


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> I just took the LONGEST nap ever...and I feel GREAT!! (but now I'm starving haha) Thanks for all the kind words yall. I appreciate it. Seeing that little heart flutter put me at ease a little bc my last angel, we never saw it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler

Oh Sweetz, this is awesome. I'm so happy for you and I am glad that things are looking good for your little one. I can't wait to see his/her development. Woo hoo for baby!


----------



## lpjkp

mojojo: I will be testing around the 25th, though I'd love to have the willpower to wait until AF hasn't arrived first...Ahh, who am I kidding? I soo ordered 30 internet cheapies to tide me over and I intend to use them!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!! Storked I'm sorry to hear about your kidney infection and the heart murmur. I'm glad that the fever has died downand I do hope you get better soon Bc we def need you back with us. Until then rest ma'am!

Bamagurl: I'm probaly late but I wanted to let you know that I had that same thing happened to me after I thought I " O", so I BD just Bc I had extra cm and No show of AF and I ended of prego. So go for it!!!

Sweetz: I'm sooo happy that you saw a HB!!! I know that had to be exciting!!! My on told me the same thing, No Sex, no heavy lifting and to relax. So my fX for all of us!! Just try to relax ma'am.I wish my U/S lady was nice she dosent say a word the whole time, it's dead silence unless I ask a question. Hey my little bean HB was 122 too how cool is that!!

Garfie: don't worry ma'am ab that chart, just take it one day at a time, you'll get that BFP in no time. Are you using OPK's?

Lisalee: ever since I'm prego now, I don't want to drink water anymore. I have no idea why 100oz, I barely can get to 64 oz so I won't b making that goal. I need for you to drink more ma'am, 5-6 cups is def not good. We're going to do better!

P.s we have alot of Testers coming!!

AFM: well Thankfully the bleeding still hadn't returned and I'm notlooking for it either. M/S has ceased today, I found out that I have to eat small meals and apples or I'll feel as though I'm starving. My DH is coming home today so I'm cooking a big meal today and I'm SOO ready to see him. I have my next U/S this coming Wed. and I will be 8wks and 5 wks away from being in safe zone since I m/c at 12wks first time. so Please Lord let me see both my beans HB flickering away!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies!!

Oh Storked, I am so sorry you have had such a rough go! :hugs: That's terrible and definitely helps to explain why you were feeling so awful. I hope you rest up lots and have a speedy recovery!!

Sweetz, SO happy to hear that you have a heartbeat and that all is perfect! That tech sounded SUPER sweet. YAY. I can only imagine what a relief it must have felt like. So so glad for you.

Never - SO happy for you TOO that all is well and no problems despite the bleeding. And YAY that your DH is coming home! woo hoo :) Relax, take it easy, and enjoy yourself...the safe zone will be here before you know it, and i KNOW these are going to be your sticky, healthy, perfect babies!

Garfie, thanks so much for the encouragement on the chart! :happydance: I'm feelin' it!! :) Looking forward to seeing what this cycle has in store for you!! 

AngelSerenity, where are you at today? Any more news on the spotting/testing front? Sending lots of :dust: your way!! 

Mojo - I'll be testing *formally* (event tho Ive been thoughtlessly using my dollar store tests fairly frequently...lol) on the 24th.

Hi to Lisalee, Bamagurl, BaybeeEm, lpjkp and Mummy_2_One (and anyone else I may have missed)! Hope you are all doing splendidly! 

AFM, temps still high this morning, woke up 45 mins early...argh...not sleeping well. That is an early preg sign for me, but it also tends to happen more often in the luteal phase...i always feel too darn hot, haha. Testing with my first real test (Clearblue Plus) on Sunday at 10dpo! :) I know some people hate Clearblue, but in my last pregnancy it gave me a clear positive well before First Response. So I'm a fan :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Hopestruck!!! The waking up early and barely sleeping was def my case b4 testing. And i agree with you, whatever I got a BFP with last time I'm was use the sane thing again. I always use Dollar general $1.00 test and they always worked for me. Wouldn't spend anymore money on anything else unless I got s BFP and I know I'm prego!! 

I forgot to speak to the other ladies so I Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day!!


----------



## hopestruck

Oh I meant to ask, where's our girl Lux? Lux, are you out there? Any updates? xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening ladies, well evening here in the UK :winkwink:!

Sweetz, what a fab scan and US you have, can you send her over here please? I hope you're feeling a little better?

Never, enjoy your weekend with the DH, and remember the doctor's orders! :winkwink: 

Hopestruck, not long to go now until testing, fingers crossed for you xo


Nothing much new here girls, my body is either working its way up to the strangest AF or something is going on but I don't even want to contemplate that yet. In saying that I did an IC this morning but got a BFN at 12DPO. For some reason I'm not worried or that disappointed as I got a bit more watery discharge with a very minute bit of bright red blood again today. When I scooped up in there this evening :blush: I found a couple more small spots of fresh blood, again not like menstrual flow. So if it's implantation I'm thinking it could still be a bit early to show up on a test? Just seems weird if it's AF it hasnt got heavier yet, I never spot beforehand. If it's AF hurry the feck up please as I want some answers!!! I going to try and hold out until Sunday before testing again :wacko:, due Sunday.


----------



## lisalee1

Hi everyone!

So I just got back from my U/S and everything is on track. Heard the heart beating at 169 bpm! They finally dated me at what I think I am- 7w5d. So for now, I'm just gonna take it easy and not stress. Already looking forward to the 2nd trimester tho! :happydance:

Can't wait for our new set of BFP to roll in over the weekend! :)


----------



## Storked

Thanks for all the well wishing guys- sending happy thoughts to everyone!
My husband submitted his resume to the Bangkok location of his company and we hope to relocate. Praying hard for it. In the meantime, doc told me that if we are going on a trip to Thailand in April then I cannot get pregnant until I get back. Me and my husband haven't decided what to do yet. We really want to go and we really want kids so relocation would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## nevergivingup

AngelSerenity: NO MORE TESTING FOR YOU MA'AM!!! I def hope that spotting was IB! Only you know your body so I'm def rooting for a BFP Sun. And you may just want AF to show so you can know what's going on BUT IM YELLING AF DON'T SHOW!! O yea, I'm def following the docs orders, I'm Walkin around the house in my pajamas and my hair pulled up so no ones getting worked up over here!

LisaLee: That is awesome!!! Wow your little bean HB looks great!!! You and I are 2 days apart!! Can't wait to enter 2nd trimester with you! 

Stork: I'm just SOO happy you're bk with us and you're feeling better,still relax though. That has to be very exciting Thailand!!! I only dream of leaving U.S to go to another country....just for a little while of course. You n DH def have alot of great things going on but I think it's whatever you and DH decide to do based on TTC. If y'all happen to get prego how exciting that would be but it's totally up to you two,but right now you should be relaxing and trying to get better!!

AFM: ugghh DH stopped at Wal-Mart first! Hurry up and come home!! I only get to see him Fri. night thru early Mon. morning!


----------



## Sweetz33

So I was helping DH out today as we are exhibitors in a fair this weekend....OMG I think I got too much hot sun...I fell asleep on the way home and have had a screaming headache ever since. I ate a donut which helped some, but I think I let my sugar drop too much and I have an neverending thirst....any ideas???


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! Just wanted to check in not too much to tell really except apparently my hormones are crazy! My face is breaking out so bad which kinda bums me out because ever since my d&c before af comes I break out and my back hurts so.... not counting myself out just yet but....


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lol thanks never. I had a temp dip this morning so didn't even bother testing. AF maybe on her way, though I scooped and there wad only a tiny bit bright fresh blood again, again not like menstrual flow. Going to try and be brave and wait till Monday if AF doesn't appear. Will keep you all posted x


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry Sweetz ab your headache. I was going thru the same thing last might, my head wad just thumping so hard I thought my DH could hear it, but I don't want to take any medicine this pregnancy(except my progesterone)so I just slept it off.Hope you feel better today!!

BamaGurl: def don't count yourself out, I was just like you this pregnancy. I just knew my AF was coming Bc my face always breaks out b4 AF shows too. So I knew she was on her way, but I guess they were right when they said every pregnancy is different Bc I was prego with a face full of pi
Pimples!! Hang in there, I'm always rooting for ya!!

AngelSerenity: I'm still rooting for ya!! Like you said just give it until Monday. I wonder what that spotting is about. Hang in there.

AFM:Nothing to report over here except an awful headache. I hope everyone is having an Awesome morning so far( it's 8:28am over here,im a early riser)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Cheers Never, it really is strange that's for sure! If it's not an IB I am actually a little concerned about an infection or something as it's definitely not like menstrual blood, it's the bright red kind of blood like when you get a deep scratch and it bleeds. So to me it's fresh blood, not a lining shedding. My brain is in overdrive lol!

I think you should be back in bed by the sounds of it:hugs:. Check out 4-head as I think it's natural and you get them in patches so you wouldnt be ingesting anything xo


----------



## bamagurl

Ladies hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!! :)

AFM~ So confused on what my body is doing but just can't seem to get the energy up to obsess or worry about it, which I guess isn't such a bad thing as I would be driving myself crazy at this point. Face is still breaking out (which appears to be the new norm before af so not excited or anything) & again today I am having some present cm not as much as the other day but in the back of my mind can't help but think what if this is the day & it passes!!! Oh my seems :sex: again it is ;)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Think I'm out this month girls, so confused but hey ho our bodies just love keeping us on our toes eh? X


----------



## BayBeeEm

:blush: So I must apologize for not being as responsive I should be to everyone's posts. Embarrassing as it is, I would read everyone's posts and would see "AFM" ... I thought it was the name of another person on the thread. I kept thinking to myself, wow, AFM really is popular. When I actually THOUGHT about was being said about AFM, I figured it might just mean as for me. LOL. *Sigh*


----------



## nevergivingup

BayBeeEm: HAHAHAHA, now that was sooo funny!!! AFM being a popular little lady huh?!! Lol 

AngelSerenity: Don't count yourself out already!! Has the spotting turned to a heavy flow like AF? You're not alone ma'am, everyday is a struggle even for me, constantly running to the restroom to wipe for fear of seeing blood. It'll be ok, we still have 5mobths left in this Year, don't give up on us!!

Where are All the other Ladies at??

P.s: AngelSerenity Don't stress ma'am, you know you can concieve,you have 5 angel babies, our problem is getting them to Stick!! GL ma'am :kiss:


----------



## bamagurl

Hope all you ladies are doing well! 

BayBeeEm~ Hahaha that is too funny at first I thought the same thing then I finally realized what it meant! Glad to know I wasn't the only one. 

AFM ;) ~ I am almost a tad worried. Af is at least a week away and when I went to the bathroom just a second ago there was bright red. It wasn't on my panties or anything but was there when I wiped.... Is my body really doing crazy things or what? I never had any implantation bleeding with either pregnancy before so.... I must say though whatever it is freaked/freaks me out a bit


----------



## lisalee1

Never- Thanks for your kind words. As you understand, after a MC, you're a little more worried during the 1st trimester. So anytime you hit an important point, it's time for celebration.

Bamagirl- All you can do is BD every other day or when you guys are up for it. I hope your cycle returns to normal soon. Hang in there. :flower:

BayBeeEm- LOL! I thought that AFM meant "aunt flo morning." Someone on this thread explained it to me too! :)

Angel- Why are you counting yourself out? You're not out until you get a full flow. :thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

Apparently it was just a crazy thing. It was only the one time. I had some cramping afterwards but now I'm fine. Who knows what it was! Will have to just wait and see what happens in a week I guess


----------



## BayBeeEm

:bfp:You gals really now how to make a person feel better about their blunders! LOL. Now that is out of the way ...

AngelSerenity - Its not over until the lady in red shows and even then it means that August is your month for the :bfp:. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you!

Nevergivingup - How are you and baby doing? You may have mentioned this already but when are you scheduled for your first/next scan?

Bamagurl - what you've described sounds much like IB. That is precisely how my doctor describes. Spotting as a small doubt in your underpants or only when you wipe. And of course, a week before your period is the norm. This ... could ... be ... it!!!!

Lisalee - aunt flow morning .. LOL. We are all creative when it comes to decoding what these acronyms mean. I think a master list needs to be made. How are you and your onboard passenger doing?

Everyone else - looking forward to your future posts!

AFM :thumbup:- I am having some mild cramping but I'm only 6DPO, well 6 days since I got the smiley on my clear blue digital monitor. I'm still as regular, as Hopestruck so accurately put it, when it comes to using the bathroom. Other than that, I feel relatively normal. That being said, I think I will push my test date until the 31st; the last possible day to be July


----------



## bamagurl

Omg! Thanks! I certainly hope it is! Still trying to remain positive!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Just dropping a quick note...got very dehydrated today and sugar dropped really low so recouping. I'm ok for the most part, but docs say rest rest rest. Apparently I was in the heat too long these past two days and it took its toll. Just a friendly reminder ladies, stay hydrated and if you get tired...stop, sit, rest. :) I will try to jump in tomorrow at some point.


----------



## bamagurl

Oh no sweetz! Rest & drink up!!! Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## hopestruck

Love all the AFM talk... Hilarious... I had the same question a while back and it took me some thinking to also realize what it meant!

Bama - glad the spotting has stopped! Very odd. I had a bit of pink cm one time this cycle after BDing. That rarely, if ever happens to me, so it was a bit of a surprise. But sometimes they really don't mean anything, just hormonal fluctuations, irritation of the cervix, harmless nabothian cysts, etc. will keep my fingers crossed for ya!

Angel - I hear ya on kinda feeling out. But I agree with BayBeeEm, gotta stay positive until AF comes, and then just keep on believing from there!

Sweetz, rest up, stay hydrated and I hope you feel better soon! Sending healing and healthy vibes your way :)

Storked, that's great about your hubby applying to Bangkok! I've been there twice before. Bangkok is pretty neat, and Thailand is amazing. I'd love to go back there, especially to the islands! I'll be keeping my fings crossed for you. Why does your doctor want you to wait before TTC? I think there's no reason why you should have to. You can get perfectly competent care from doctors in Thailand.

aFM, well ya, kinda feeling out. :( I've been testing with my dollar store tests and so far all BFNs. Boo. The sensitivity on them is not the best though, so I'm really hoping my clearblue test tomorrow morning will bring us more CLEAR and POSITIVE news. ;)

See y'all in the AM!


----------



## hopestruck

Well ladies, it was a BFN for me :( Think I'm going to hold off on testing again until 13dpo (only reason I'll test again is cuz I have a doc appt that day and will need to know whether or not I'm preg). But, I'm feeling this just may not be our month...


----------



## bamagurl

Aww fingers crossed for you. My sil did not get her bfp till a week or so after af was late. She tested around af & it was a bfn so there could still be a chance :)


----------



## lisalee1

Hopestruck- There is still a chance. And even if this is not your month, next month will be yours! Do you usually get early BFP?

BayBeeEm- Thanks for asking. I posted on Friday that I had my 2nd U/S and got to hear the HB. No one really commented on that (except Never). Perhaps no one saw my post. :( Nevertheless, I am still very excited.

Never- How are you feeling today? Hope all is well. 

Storked- I totally agree with Hopestruck. You can get competent care there too! We're not the only place that has good doctors! 

Lux- Hope you're OK. How are you feeling today?

Sweetz- Sorry to hear about your dehydration. Guess you really have to take it easy and drink lots of fluids. Now is a great time to enjoy a good book you've always wanted to read. :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks ladies. Yep, for all of my pregnancies so far I've gotten BFPs at 10dpo (well, I didnt know my O date in my first cycle but I guessed I was about 10dpo). I think more than that I just dont really feel pregnant physically or in my gut! My gut is usually right :) ohhhh well.


----------



## bamagurl

Aw lisalee I didn't see that post! How exciting!! That is wonderful news! If you got a picture of your little bean please post it! I am so glad for you!! How have you been feeling?


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> Thanks ladies. Yep, for all of my pregnancies so far I've gotten BFPs at 10dpo (well, I didnt know my O date in my first cycle but I guessed I was about 10dpo). I think more than that I just dont really feel pregnant physically or in my gut! My gut is usually right :) ohhhh well.

Aw hon if this isn't your month I just know next month will be!! :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Oh, and Lisalee, I did not catch that post either, but I am sooooooo excited for you that you saw the HB!! Thats huuuuuge :yipee: grow, baby, grow! Xox


----------



## bamagurl

Lisalee what was the heart rate?


----------



## lisalee1

Thanks Bama and Hopestruck! The HB was 169. The U/S Tech said that was good. I am not consulting Dr. Google about it so I don't get all worked up about whether or not it's good. I will just enjoy the moment. 

I only have a print-out of the U/S. I do not have it electronically. 

Feeling better over the past 3 days. I am gaining my appetite back slowly. I threw up this morning, but not a big deal- it was before I ate anything. Boobs are slightly less sore today.


----------



## bamagurl

Aw my babies both had heart rates around 160-170. My daughter the whole time kept a high heart rate lol. I'm sure everything is just perfect! Thats wonderful your starting to feel better!


----------



## lisalee1

Thanks for sharing Bama. I was thinking that the rate was just a little high but thought maybe it was b/c I was a little stressed about the appt even though I tried not to be. I am also trying to drink more water b/c I think that helps?


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I'm trying to drink more water also. Doing the act as though your pregnant even though your nOt but could be so better to be safe lol. Hope that hearing the heartbeat will help relax you & your fear. My sil had heart rate for her baby of 165 then next time it was 129 so you never know


----------



## BayBeeEm

Lisalee - Awww, I am happy to hear that the docs appointment went well. :happydance: I know how you feel. I think we're so excited about sharing on this post that at times our great news gets missed. That said, I know we are ALL very happy about your good news. I can't wait to be in your shoes! Keep, keeping us posted. 

Sweetz- I am going to start mothering you! You know dehydration during pregnancy is a no no. It can lead to UTIs and premature contractions. Please stay with a bottle of water, juice .. something, anything to complement your chips and fun cravings. I've got my eye on you.

Bamagurl - when are you planning to test? Given the IB symptoms and all :winkwink:

AFM - nothing to report but I am hoping for sore boobs, vomiting, SOMEthing. With time, we will see.


----------



## bamagurl

Umm gonna try to test Thursday or Friday! Think that's too early??


----------



## bamagurl

Hope you get symptoms soon


----------



## BayBeeEm

bamagurl said:


> Umm gonna try to test Thursday or Friday! Think that's too early??

To be quite honest, I have absolutely no clue of when is the best time to test. I will say when I had implantation bleeding, after the third day of wiping pink, I got the BFP. Soooo, Thursday or Friday may be perfect. When is AF due?


----------



## bamagurl

Af is supposed to show Saturday! I am ginna try to wait until at least Wednesday. I may break down though lol. I just feel like this it


----------



## BayBeeEm

I can imagine, so freakin' close! I support any decision you decide to take but one condition, we get that update! What part of Alabama are you from? I used to live in Auburn years ago.


----------



## bamagurl

I live in Dothan. I have been to auburn a few times! Oh yes of course! Y'all will know before most people haha


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening girls :hi:

Well I'm out this month :nope: :cry:. AF started properly today, I suspected yesterday evening as some small spots of brown staining started. I'm a bit bummed as kinda got my hopes up on Thursday after the bit of fresh blood spotting but I guess my body must still be settling down after my latest MC at Easter :shrug:. I never get spotting like that and have only ever seen it with IBs I've had in the past.

Oh well, c'est la vie. It's only my first month back TTC so roll on the next cycle :winkwink:. But the catch this month is that we're away staying with relatives while at the Olympics when I reckon O time will happen so I'm not sure if this month will be a non-starter or not :growlmad:. There will be too many teenagers in the house we're staying in! :blush::shhh:

GL to the rest of you still to test, rooting for you all :flower: xo


----------



## bamagurl

Aww sorry your out. I just know next month is the month!!! Aw I was kinda hopeful about my spotting but now I guess it could just be the same thing as with you. We can try next month together if nothing else :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

:hugs: Bamagirl, that was lovely thank you. But I'm still rooting for you!!! 

I hope it doesnt take forever this time and I think I'll find each month very difficult as I fell pregnant within 2 cycles TTC from November alst year and then immediately after I missed that pregnancy in Jan. The waiting to try period since Easter has felt like an eternity so now we've started TTC again I'm trying to be realistic it will take ages but after falling so quickly twice I want it and kinda expected it now lol. But we all know mother nature has other ideas most of the time. DH and I went through a period of 6 years TTC before we got our first pregnancy and I'm just praying we don't go back to that kind of phase... :cry:


----------



## BayBeeEm

bamagurl said:


> I live in Dothan. I have been to auburn a few times! Oh yes of course! Y'all will know before most people haha

Oh ok, Dothan. I have a friend, with whom I was very close to that was from Dothan.


----------



## bamagurl

AngelSerenity said:


> :hugs: Bamagirl, that was lovely thank you. But I'm still rooting for you!!!
> 
> I hope it doesnt take forever this time and I think I'll find each month very difficult as I fell pregnant within 2 cycles TTC from November alst year and then immediately after I missed that pregnancy in Jan. The waiting to try period since Easter has felt like an eternity so now we've started TTC again I'm trying to be realistic it will take ages but after falling so quickly twice I want it and kinda expected it now lol. But we all know mother nature has other ideas most of the time. DH and I went through a period of 6 years TTC before we got our first pregnancy and I'm just praying we don't go back to that kind of phase... :cry:

Thanks! I just feel like this is it but I guess we will see.


----------



## BayBeeEm

AngelSerenity said:


> Evening girls :hi:
> 
> Well I'm out this month :nope: :cry:. AF started properly today, I suspected yesterday evening as some small spots of brown staining started. I'm a bit bummed as kinda got my hopes up on Thursday after the bit of fresh blood spotting but I guess my body must still be settling down after my latest MC at Easter :shrug:. I never get spotting like that and have only ever seen it with IBs I've had in the past.
> 
> Oh well, c'est la vie. It's only my first month back TTC so roll on the next cycle :winkwink:. But the catch this month is that we're away staying with relatives while at the Olympics when I reckon O time will happen so I'm not sure if this month will be a non-starter or not :growlmad:. There will be too many teenagers in the house we're staying in! :blush::shhh:
> 
> GL to the rest of you still to test, rooting for you all :flower: xo

Awwww, booooo. Sorry to hear AF showed up. I like your attitude and mine will be the same if I don't get my BFP this month. It too will be my first month TTC. I hope you and your DH will be able to pull off some acrobatics despite the teens near by.


----------



## hopestruck

Angel, I totally know how you feel! My first preg I got pregnant after 2 times unprotected... Needless to say we were shocked. The second time we half-tried for the first month, but ended up getting pregnant the second cycle TTC. The third pregnancy we again got pregnant from 2 times BDing in our fertile period in the first month half-trying TTC. So we have been spoiled to expect quick conception. However, in my reading about super fertile women (who miscarry repeatedly), it may actually be a good thing when the body becomes more discriminating. Not sure if you've heard of this, but worth a read. S were hoping that if it takes more time for us to get pregnant, that my body is correcting its ability to choose which eggs it wants to grow. :)

https://www.pregnancyproblem.co.uk/...-of-the-mechanism-to-select-the-right-embryo/


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] I've been resting today. Only have been awake when peeing and after a few very weird dreams and 1 horrible nightmare. Sneezing like crazy today too. Had low grade fever so took some Tylenol. DH wants me to call doc again on Monday if this fever doesn't stop.


----------



## bamagurl

Oh no Sweetz! hope the fever goes away! It is good that you are resting at least!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ss angel... Just read all the messages.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> [email protected] I've been resting today. Only have been awake when peeing and after a few very weird dreams and 1 horrible nightmare. Sneezing like crazy today too. Had low grade fever so took some Tylenol. DH wants me to call doc again on Monday if this fever doesn't stop.

Wow, continue to rest but please listen to your DH and visit with your doctor tomorrow. Those are direct orders. That is all. Thanks, management.


----------



## Sweetz33

ROFL!!!! Yes ma'am! Fever is down, but im still exhausted....forced myself to eat. Ready for another nap haha my friend told me the first tri she slept through most of it, but second tri she just had unending energy and hunger. Can't wait to get my energy back lol


----------



## bamagurl

Aw hope the energy shows up soon :)


----------



## Sirbaby

Hey ladies hope eveyone is feeling ok.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> ROFL!!!! Yes ma'am! Fever is down, but im still exhausted....forced myself to eat. Ready for another nap haha my friend told me the first tri she slept through most of it, but second tri she just had unending energy and hunger. Can't wait to get my energy back lol

LoL that would prove difficult for me given that I have a never ending affair going on with sleep. I love sleep! As for the second trimester, how many more weeks do we have?


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sirbaby said:


> Hey ladies hope eveyone is feeling ok.

:hi: Sirbaby. How are you? How are your preparations for your August :bfp: going? I'm doing well ... TWW underway.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wednesday is only week 7......I have a bit of a wait lol


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> Wednesday is only week 7......I have a bit of a wait lol

Oh! :rofl: Well sleep on my friend, sleeeeeeeeeep on.


----------



## Sirbaby

I was hit by mother nature this month but on cd 4. So onto August bfp.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sirbaby said:


> I was hit by mother nature this month but on cd 4. So onto August bfp.

On CD4? As in, you mean AF showed up again 4 days after your last cycle?


----------



## Sirbaby

BayBeeEm said:


> Sirbaby said:
> 
> 
> I was hit by mother nature this month but on cd 4. So onto August bfp.
> 
> On CD4? As in, you mean AF showed up again 4 days after your last cycle?Click to expand...

No no no lol. What I mean is af showed this month and I am on cd 4 today.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sirbaby said:


> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirbaby said:
> 
> 
> I was hit by mother nature this month but on cd 4. So onto August bfp.
> 
> On CD4? As in, you mean AF showed up again 4 days after your last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> No no no lol. What I mean is af showed this month and I am on cd 4 today.Click to expand...

Oh! Way past my bed time. I follow you now. :oops:


----------



## Sirbaby

BayBeeEm said:


> Sirbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirbaby said:
> 
> 
> I was hit by mother nature this month but on cd 4. So onto August bfp.
> 
> On CD4? As in, you mean AF showed up again 4 days after your last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> No no no lol. What I mean is af showed this month and I am on cd 4 today.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Way past my bed time. I follow you now. :oops:Click to expand...

Goodnight love


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. 


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite. Dehydrated


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: M.I.A

Storked: Recovering

BayBeeEm: Waiting to test July 25th

Mummy_2_One: Waiting to "O"

lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW /Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns: 

Garfie: Waiting to "O" /M.I.A

Hopestruck: Waiting to test 

Angelserenity: AF Showed :flower:

SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl: 9 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies:

AngelSerenity: I'm soo sorry AF showed. Next month Is going to be your month!!! I'm a super fertile conciever on here I just had s problem making them stick. But I'm rooting for you.

Hopestruck: you still have a chance!

LisaLee: everyday for us is a celebration, my biggest celebration will be making it pass 12wks. What's yours? Right now I know you should be celebrating being 8 wks! Every week we make successfully is a relief! 

Sweetz: you def need supervision :haha:

BamaGurl: you're still in, don't count yourself out yet. My fingers are crossed for you!! 

Garfie :hope you're doing fine, we miss ya over here.

AFM: feeling better, m/s died down, Yayy. Now I have prego brain where I forget everything. So now I'm forgetting to do my progesterone at night. Ughh I can't wait til 2nd trimester, no more progesterone, hopefully. I am a day away from my 3rd U/S. Hopefully I'll hear my babies HB.


----------



## bamagurl

Yay u/s so exciting!!! That's wonderful about ms though would much rather have prego brain! I'm trying not to test because I know way too early still haha.


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl: I agree, don't test until you're ready!!!


----------



## bamagurl

I believe I will buy some frer at the store today. Just so I have them when I'm ready. To be honest though I kinda will be surprised if its negative. I don't know if I'm overly positive today or what but I just swear I am pregnant


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl: You need to leave those test right there at the store Bc as long as you have them in the house you're going to be tempted to test early. It's def nothing wrong with being Super Positive ESP. If you feel it in your gut!! I had that same feeling but I didn't want to get to excited and it be a fluke. But you def have it Bc only you know your body!


----------



## hopestruck

Bama, If you feel it in your gut...well, I won't say it's guaranteed it's true, but I'd say there's a really, really good chance it is! My gut has never led me wrong. :D

Right now my gut is saying (to me) NOT PREGNANT. LOL. boo.


----------



## garfie

Sorry ladies I have been MIA - not got a lot to say except good luck ladies still rooting for you:hugs:

I am on my way to the airport off on holiday for a week to turkey I am feeling a bit sad (poor I know) cuz I would be 15 wks 1 d today :( 

Anyway not a lot happening with my chart. So next month time to get out the big guns opk, cbfm, temps, blood test :happydance:

Good luck ladies hope to see some bfps when I get back.:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopestruck

Garfie, have an AMAZING time! I wish I was going to Turkey! I have heard it's amazing...take lots of pics and make sure you share when you get back. xxx


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. :baby:

Great news about the heartbeat, Lisalee! I am so pleased for you.

Hopestruck, sorry about the BFN. They suck big time. 

Not sure what is happening with me, had a few days of spotting, unsure whether this is my period coming after all or what. I'll keep you all updated. I don't really feel like posting at the moment. Hope you all understand. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Lux, I completely understand. :hugs: take all the time you need. We'll be here for you no matter what happens! Xox


----------



## bamagurl

Aww lux! I completely understand! Whenever you are ready we are here for you! 

Garfie~Take lots of pics! That would be amazing to go to Turkey! I am uber jealous haha! Have fun and relax! 

Ladies I bought test but now that I bought them do not feel the need to take them not sure if that is good or bad haha. We will see I guess. I will try to hold off as long as possible! When I wake up tomorrow I may be feeling differently about testing haha!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Garfie!! Thanks for letting us know how you're doing. And I'm sorry that you're feeling down but you def deserves a vacation. I would've been 7 months today sonibknow how you're feeling. Please have fun and enjoy yourself and I agree with Hopestruck take pics!!

Hopestruck dont get discouraged if nothing else you still have next month. But you're not out yet.

Lux: Hope you find answers soon, take your time and we'll miss ya.


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks, Never :hugs: I honestly just love this group! You ladies are all the bomb and I feel so lucky to have found y'all. :flow:

:flow:


----------



## bamagurl

hope your not out till your out!!! haha if that makes any sense it did in my head but that doesn't say a lot!


----------



## hopestruck

It makes sense Bama!! thanks Chica :) 

So what's everyone up to today? I'm working (as usual) but also need to go out today and renew my driver's license and get our new car insured. Also started the 30-day shred last week, so going to fit that in at some point. Really fun stuff, eh? (little bit of Canadian expression for ya there!)


----------



## Sirbaby

I am waiting to O. I need to get included on that Lucky list.


----------



## Sirbaby

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back.
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite. Dehydrated
> 
> 
> SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:
> 
> Luxlisbon33: M.I.A
> 
> Storked: Recovering
> 
> BayBeeEm: Waiting to test July 25th
> 
> Mummy_2_One: Waiting to "O"
> 
> lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW /Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns:
> 
> Garfie: Waiting to "O" /M.I.A
> 
> Hopestruck: Waiting to test
> 
> Angelserenity: AF Showed :flower:
> 
> SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> Bamagurl: 9 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Me too... I am soon August BFP, currently waiting for O . I am on cd5 today. I know I'm just including myself but that's what I'm here for to join the baby making department.


----------



## bamagurl

Haha I need to be up cleaning while the little one takes a nap so I don't get in trouble with the hubs! Already been up and out to Walmart (oh so fun) and now sitting here watching tv... 

I did get some cute stuff for my sil's baby though. For some reason I am not getting as much effected by buying baby things and being around her and her pregnant belly, which I am so thankful for! I hated that feeling of sadness for me and almost jealousy!


----------



## hopestruck

Bama, I know exactly what you mean, for a long time after my loss(es) I felt a really strong resentment towards friends and family who were getting pregnant and having babies. It's almost 100% faded now though; I can really separate myself from their situation. I think that's a good sign that the major grieving has past and we're ready to try again, for the right reasons.


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> Bama, I know exactly what you mean, for a long time after my loss(es) I felt a really strong resentment towards friends and family who were getting pregnant and having babies. It's almost 100% faded now though; I can really separate myself from their situation. I think that's a good sign that the major grieving has past and we're ready to try again, for the right reasons.

Yes!!! I completely agree with all of that & I must say it feels wonderful to be at that point in the healing! :thumbup:


----------



## lpjkp

Hey ladies!!
Sorry Ive been missed in action, but weve had a long, much-needed weekend back at my parents! Back now, though slightly sunburnt from the unexpected lovely weather!
Never: Glad to hear that the m/s is dying down a littleand YAY for your next U/S! Its very exciting, and cant wait for some piccies to hopefully appear soon!
Garfie: Have fun in Turkey! 
Lux: Sorry to hear youre not feeling very greattake all the time you need and cant wait to hear from you soon x
Hopestruck: Your ticker says you can test in 21 hours!!! How exciting!!!
Sirbaby: Good look for the impending big o and good luck catching that eggie!
AFM: 8dpo now (EEK!) and on CD27usually AF comes in a couple of days, but I dont feel AT ALL yet that its going to turn up. Ive tried not to focus on symptom spotting to stop myself going crazy, but Ive had increasingly sore breasts for the last 3 days. I woke up so crampy yesterday morning too, and Ive had little stabs of an uncomfortable feeling in my lower belly sinceno spotting apart from a needle head piece of blood in cm yesterday, now watery/EWCM instead. I also caved and took a HPT when we got home (The temptation got too much, even though I knew it wouldnt be with FMU), and it came up with the faintest of faintest lines within 5 minutesIm trying not to read into it though, because the line was pretty thin compared to the control so Im putting it down to an evapIts still early though, so I guess Ill see how it all pans out in the next few days


----------



## bamagurl

lpjkp said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Sorry Ive been missed in action, but weve had a long, much-needed weekend back at my parents! Back now, though slightly sunburnt from the unexpected lovely weather!
> Never: Glad to hear that the m/s is dying down a littleand YAY for your next U/S! Its very exciting, and cant wait for some piccies to hopefully appear soon!
> Garfie: Have fun in Turkey!
> Lux: Sorry to hear youre not feeling very greattake all the time you need and cant wait to hear from you soon x
> Hopestruck: Your ticker says you can test in 21 hours!!! How exciting!!!
> Sirbaby: Good look for the impending big o and good luck catching that eggie!
> AFM: 8dpo now (EEK!) and on CD27usually AF comes in a couple of days, but I dont feel AT ALL yet that its going to turn up. Ive tried not to focus on symptom spotting to stop myself going crazy, but Ive had increasingly sore breasts for the last 3 days. I woke up so crampy yesterday morning too, and Ive had little stabs of an uncomfortable feeling in my lower belly sinceno spotting apart from a needle head piece of blood in cm yesterday, now watery/EWCM instead. I also caved and took a HPT when we got home (The temptation got too much, even though I knew it wouldnt be with FMU), and it came up with the faintest of faintest lines within 5 minutesIm trying not to read into it though, because the line was pretty thin compared to the control so Im putting it down to an evapIts still early though, so I guess Ill see how it all pans out in the next few days

Sounds promising though!Fingers crossed for you! Are you going to test in the morning?


----------



## Sirbaby

Lpjkp: ooooh I hope this cycle brings Joy!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck and Bamagurl: I don't feel like buying baby stuff either Bc my BFf is 9months prego and my 2 cousins are pregnant, and im the Godmother to my SIL baby it's not that I'm jealous I just don't feel like spending all this money Bc their list is pretty pricey except my SIL so I like buying her things but I guess I would expect the same things so I suck it up and spend DH $. I'm sure it's waaay more fun when you're shopping for your own :shrug:

Lpjkp: Welcome bk!! And in the TWW!! So exciting, I def hope it's not an Evap and that that line gets darker as the days pass!! My fingers are crossed for you!! Go lpjkp Go lpjkp Go lpjkp....I'm Actually saying that!! I hope it's your month!!

Sirbaby: Hi ma'am, Thanks for updating us with your info and of course your name will go up on the list. You were on there before but if you don't post anything or check in 7 days I'll delete the name and assume that you or anyone else moved on so we want just have names up there and their not even posting anymore or just dropping in every 2wks or when they see something they want to talk about. This thread is only lucky Bc of the POSITIVITY and the current postings and updates from the you awesome women!

AFM: Sooooo bored!! I am a housewife/full time student. DH and I agreed that we wouldn't tell anyone but I just found out from my friend that I'm pregnant and having twins....DH and his big mouth! Can't be mad at him though now I have to pray super hard and really be positive that these babies stick Bc I don't want to go thru feeling like s reproduction failure again.

Hopestruck: what is 30 shred?


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Hopestruck and Bamagurl: I don't feel like buying baby stuff either Bc my BFf is 9months prego and my 2 cousins are pregnant, and im the Godmother to my SIL baby it's not that I'm jealous I just don't feel like spending all this money Bc their list is pretty pricey except my SIL so I like buying her things but I guess I would expect the same things so I suck it up and spend DH $. I'm sure it's waaay more fun when you're shopping for your own :shrug:
> 
> Lpjkp: Welcome bk!! And in the TWW!! So exciting, I def hope it's not an Evap and that that line gets darker as the days pass!! My fingers are crossed for you!! Go lpjkp Go lpjkp Go lpjkp....I'm Actually saying that!! I hope it's your month!!
> 
> Sirbaby: Hi ma'am, Thanks for updating us with your info and of course your name will go up on the list. You were on there before but if you don't post anything or check in 7 days I'll delete the name and assume that you or anyone else moved on so we want just have names up there and their not even posting anymore or just dropping in every 2wks or when they see something they want to talk about. This thread is only lucky Bc of the POSITIVITY and the current postings and updates from the you awesome women!
> 
> AFM: Sooooo bored!! I am a housewife/full time student. DH and I agreed that we wouldn't tell anyone but I just found out from my friend that I'm pregnant and having twins....DH and his big mouth! Can't be mad at him though now I have to pray super hard and really be positive that these babies stick Bc I don't want to go thru feeling like s reproduction failure again.
> 
> Hopestruck: what is 30 shred?

Aww I am a housewife/full time student too!!! Me & the hubs are not going to tell anyone until we find out if we are having a boy or girl. I told him we can each tell 1 person but that person has to not tell a soul! haha 

I cannot wait to hear about your next u/s & start seeing those cute little babies pictures!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol never....I need to be supervised hmmmmmm? Rofl! You ladies are so silly!! I do those stupid things like to out in sun too long bc I'm so tired of being trapped in a house with 3 dogs. I am the type of person that NEEDS to do stuff or I will loose my mind. my whole life I have been a busy bee, now I feel soooo lazy...


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz33 said:


> Lol never....I need to be supervised hmmmmmm? Rofl! You ladies are so silly!! I do those stupid things like to out in sun too long bc I'm so tired of being trapped in a house with 3 dogs. I am the type of person that NEEDS to do stuff or I will loose my mind. my whole life I have been a busy bee, now I feel soooo lazy...

Just think about how busy you will be once baby is here though! haha then you will think where are some of those lazy moments again?!?!?!


----------



## Sweetz33

True....lol I will say this with this being the first baby in 16 years on his side, I am sure I will have plenty of auntie, gramma, cousins up my butt to help. Although that might drive me even more batty with MIL up my butt...


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl: wow how cool is that! If you don't mind me asking what are you majoring in? I'm majoring in my RN B.S.N hopefully can go on to get my masters....and here we are trying to make babies too...Lol. Yea when you say you n your DH decided that y'all are only going to tell 1 person each....y...e...a..h.. LET ME KNOW HOW THAT WORKED FOR YOU, ESP.when others come smiling at you. Lol!! I didn't want to tell anyone until I'm 20wks. O well that dream of excitement went down the toilet:dohh:

Sweetz: I Agree with you about being in the house all day! Well at least you have Furbabies to keep you busy and occupied! I have nothing! I'm usually in my car going shopping but I don't like buying clothes right now with all my weight gain, it's depressing. So mail one of those furbabies to me so I can spoil it and have someone to talk to:hugs:B


----------



## bamagurl

well ladies I must be honest with you all. I took a test this morning and brushed it off came back to it (no clue how long) and there was a line, but I have gotten lines on these tests before and so I am sure it is just an evap or a shadow or something. So not excited about it at all.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2388.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nevergivingup

O yea Sweetz: yea when you have your little miracle baby everyone is going to be around, wanting to help out and smell the new baby. It's nothing like a newborn. Unfortunately 3 of my close cousins are prego so Im sure I won't get to much of attention which Is AWESOME!!


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Bamagurl: wow how cool is that! If you don't mind me asking what are you majoring in? I'm majoring in my RN B.S.N hopefully can go on to get my masters....and here we are trying to make babies too...Lol. Yea when you say you n your DH decided that y'all are only going to tell 1 person each....y...e...a..h.. LET ME KNOW HOW THAT WORKED FOR YOU, ESP.when others come smiling at you. Lol!! I didn't want to tell anyone until I'm 20wks. O well that dream of excitement went down the toilet:dohh:
> 
> Sweetz: I Agree with you about being in the house all day! Well at least you have Furbabies to keep you busy and occupied! I have nothing! I'm usually in my car going shopping but I don't like buying clothes right now with all my weight gain, it's depressing. So mail one of those furbabies to me so I can spoil it and have someone to talk to:hugs:B

I am majoring in Elementary Education! Maybe I can get my masters eventually haha. That is amazing! Good luck with school. How much longer do you lack? Yeah we will see. I might have to threaten his life to make sure he doesn't tell anyone haha!


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> well ladies I must be honest with you all. I took a test this morning and brushed it off came back to it (no clue how long) and there was a line, but I have gotten lines on these tests before and so I am sure it is just an evap or a shadow or something. So not excited about it at all.

BAMAGURL!!!!! You tried to keep it from us, huh!! That's ok. But o my, MA'AM it looks promising!! I had mine sitting for a while an still nothing. Did you test again, Bc that line is pretty visible? That's why you have an awesome feeling in that gut. Lucky You!!! Test again, my toes are crossed now!!


----------



## bamagurl

Well that was taken with smu. I tested once I got home and saw that test with a frer and it looked pretty negative to me...I don't know if it was just too early for the frer or if it is just a faulty test. I will test in the morning and see what happens I guess.


----------



## bamagurl

but never also remember last month I thought I had a positive on the dollar store test and it didn't work out... so I don't know if the tests are bad or my body just doesn't do well with those tests or what

Oh lord and looking back it was this time last month....not feeling very positive now.


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Bamagurl: wow how cool is that! If you don't mind me asking what are you majoring in? I'm majoring in my RN B.S.N hopefully can go on to get my masters....and here we are trying to make babies too...Lol. Yea when you say you n your DH decided that y'all are only going to tell 1 person each....y...e...a..h.. LET ME KNOW HOW THAT WORKED FOR YOU, ESP.when others come smiling at you. Lol!! I didn't want to tell anyone until I'm 20wks. O well that dream of excitement went down the toilet:dohh:
> 
> Sweetz: I Agree with you about being in the house all day! Well at least you have Furbabies to keep you busy and occupied! I have nothing! I'm usually in my car going shopping but I don't like buying clothes right now with all my weight gain, it's depressing. So mail one of those furbabies to me so I can spoil it and have someone to talk to:hugs:B
> 
> I am majoring in Elementary Education! Maybe I can get my masters eventually haha. That is amazing! Good luck with school. How much longer do you lack? Yeah we will see. I might have to threaten his life to make sure he doesn't tell anyone haha!Click to expand...

Haha, NOO you still need his little sperm men for future babies!!! He is going to be too excited to probaly even care if you threaten him. You will get there, I dreamt of being a teacher when I was young but got older and began working in healthcare and fell in love with that. I have a year and a half left being that I took some time off for my m/c's emotionally.


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Bamagurl: wow how cool is that! If you don't mind me asking what are you majoring in? I'm majoring in my RN B.S.N hopefully can go on to get my masters....and here we are trying to make babies too...Lol. Yea when you say you n your DH decided that y'all are only going to tell 1 person each....y...e...a..h.. LET ME KNOW HOW THAT WORKED FOR YOU, ESP.when others come smiling at you. Lol!! I didn't want to tell anyone until I'm 20wks. O well that dream of excitement went down the toilet:dohh:
> 
> Sweetz: I Agree with you about being in the house all day! Well at least you have Furbabies to keep you busy and occupied! I have nothing! I'm usually in my car going shopping but I don't like buying clothes right now with all my weight gain, it's depressing. So mail one of those furbabies to me so I can spoil it and have someone to talk to:hugs:B
> 
> I am majoring in Elementary Education! Maybe I can get my masters eventually haha. That is amazing! Good luck with school. How much longer do you lack? Yeah we will see. I might have to threaten his life to make sure he doesn't tell anyone haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, NOO you still need his little sperm men for future babies!!! He is going to be too excited to probaly even care if you threaten him. You will get there, I dreamt of being a teacher when I was young but got older and began working in healthcare and fell in love with that. I have a year and a half left being that I took some time off for my m/c's emotionally.Click to expand...

That is wonderful! i have a year left, unless another baby pops up then I would have a year and a half. Yeah I guess I need him around some ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

O No Bamagurl: Dont feel down, it's ok. I do remember last time what had happened. But that was last time and now we working with a new egg new sperm and a new dose of faith and POSITIVITY. I just noticed your ticker, you have 4 days left until you suppose to test, you're still early testing ma'am. I don't test until @ least 12dpo. How about no more testing until you're suppose to, but I know that's going to be hard with those test lying around. You should've had a digital,I love those when those sticks have me testing out my hair:dohh:

Wow a year left!! LUCKY YOU!! You're going to be an awesome elem.teacher!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg....just realized baby due date, day after MIL's birthday......lord help me haha!

I went to school for music therapy. Not doing me any good now thou haha!!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks. I am too exited to finish! Well I posted it on another thread and everyone said they thought faulty test, which I must admit never you were right I shouldn't have tested because it just kinda got me down. Oh well if not this month onto next month :) it will all be okay!


----------



## hopestruck

Welcome back Lp! Glad you had a good visit with the Fam. I have actually already tested and bfn so far. :(

Bama, that doesn't look like a faulty test to me! The line is nice and thick. Looks like an early bfp. But I understand the reluctance to get too excited, and I think that is smart for the moment, as you are still so early! Do you have any pics in better light? The darkness is kind of throwing me off. Otherwise,I'll look forward to your next test!

AFM, had a big bout of nausea this morning...wtf? No vomiting but I had to take a big break blow drying my hair because I thought it was getting so bad. Also have been dealing with the feeling of low blood sugar (I'm not diabetic or anything) which is something that I often get in early pregnancy. I think my body is playing tricks on me...argh...

Sweetz, music therapy sounds super cool! Did you ever work in the area? I am doing my PhD right now in Sociology....lord, it gives you a long term vision of the future, lol...

Never, what time is your scan, tomorrow right?


----------



## lpjkp

bamagurl said:


> Thanks. I am too exited to finish! Well I posted it on another thread and everyone said they thought faulty test, which I must admit never you were right I shouldn't have tested because it just kinda got me down. Oh well if not this month onto next month :) it will all be okay!

fingers crossed for you bama! I caved in too,but we can both spur each other on to not test anymore for a few more days,then hopefully we DO have that bfp smiling at us from that stick!x


----------



## bamagurl

lpjkp said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am too exited to finish! Well I posted it on another thread and everyone said they thought faulty test, which I must admit never you were right I shouldn't have tested because it just kinda got me down. Oh well if not this month onto next month :) it will all be okay!
> 
> fingers crossed for you bama! I caved in too,but we can both spur each other on to not test anymore for a few more days,then hopefully we DO have that bfp smiling at us from that stick!xClick to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me!!! When are you going to test again? I really want to wait until at least Sunday before I test again. Yes we can wait that long. I think that I can hold out since I am terrified to see the blank horrible lonely line.


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> Welcome back Lp! Glad you had a good visit with the Fam. I have actually already tested and bfn so far. :(
> 
> Bama, that doesn't look like a faulty test to me! The line is nice and thick. Looks like an early bfp. But I understand the reluctance to get too excited, and I think that is smart for the moment, as you are still so early! Do you have any pics in better light? The darkness is kind of throwing me off. Otherwise,I'll look forward to your next test!
> 
> AFM, had a big bout of nausea this morning...wtf? No vomiting but I had to take a big break blow drying my hair because I thought it was getting so bad. Also have been dealing with the feeling of low blood sugar (I'm not diabetic or anything) which is something that I often get in early pregnancy. I think my body is playing tricks on me...argh...
> 
> Sweetz, music therapy sounds super cool! Did you ever work in the area? I am doing my PhD right now in Sociology....lord, it gives you a long term vision of the future, lol...
> 
> Never, what time is your scan, tomorrow right?

I threw it away already so I wouldn't torture myself any more! I am NOT going to test until Sunday! (hopefully) 

When are you planning on testing? That sounds promising, but I know all about your body tricking you!


----------



## hopestruck

bamagurl said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Lp! Glad you had a good visit with the Fam. I have actually already tested and bfn so far. :(
> 
> Bama, that doesn't look like a faulty test to me! The line is nice and thick. Looks like an early bfp. But I understand the reluctance to get too excited, and I think that is smart for the moment, as you are still so early! Do you have any pics in better light? The darkness is kind of throwing me off. Otherwise,I'll look forward to your next test!
> 
> AFM, had a big bout of nausea this morning...wtf? No vomiting but I had to take a big break blow drying my hair because I thought it was getting so bad. Also have been dealing with the feeling of low blood sugar (I'm not diabetic or anything) which is something that I often get in early pregnancy. I think my body is playing tricks on me...argh...
> 
> Sweetz, music therapy sounds super cool! Did you ever work in the area? I am doing my PhD right now in Sociology....lord, it gives you a long term vision of the future, lol...
> 
> Never, what time is your scan, tomorrow right?
> 
> I threw it away already so I wouldn't torture myself any more! I am NOT going to test until Sunday! (hopefully)
> 
> When are you planning on testing? That sounds promising, but I know all about your body tricking you!Click to expand...

Good for you for having the patience!!! I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed super tight for you. :)

I tested yesterday on the clearblue and today on my last dollar store test, and both were BFNs. So I'm really not hopeful. I have on more clearblue which I think I'm going to just sit on to see if I miss AF. I was going to test before the doc appt on Wednesday but I honestly think its just going to be another negative. No sense in wasting anymore $$$ on negs! I really do think my body is just faking me out. :ball:


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Lp! Glad you had a good visit with the Fam. I have actually already tested and bfn so far. :(
> 
> Bama, that doesn't look like a faulty test to me! The line is nice and thick. Looks like an early bfp. But I understand the reluctance to get too excited, and I think that is smart for the moment, as you are still so early! Do you have any pics in better light? The darkness is kind of throwing me off. Otherwise,I'll look forward to your next test!
> 
> AFM, had a big bout of nausea this morning...wtf? No vomiting but I had to take a big break blow drying my hair because I thought it was getting so bad. Also have been dealing with the feeling of low blood sugar (I'm not diabetic or anything) which is something that I often get in early pregnancy. I think my body is playing tricks on me...argh...
> 
> Sweetz, music therapy sounds super cool! Did you ever work in the area? I am doing my PhD right now in Sociology....lord, it gives you a long term vision of the future, lol...
> 
> Never, what time is your scan, tomorrow right?
> 
> I threw it away already so I wouldn't torture myself any more! I am NOT going to test until Sunday! (hopefully)
> 
> When are you planning on testing? That sounds promising, but I know all about your body tricking you!Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you for having the patience!!! I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed super tight for you. :)
> 
> I tested yesterday on the clearblue and today on my last dollar store test, and both were BFNs. So I'm really not hopeful. I have on more clearblue which I think I'm going to just sit on to see if I miss AF. I was going to test before the doc appt on Wednesday but I honestly think its just going to be another negative. No sense in wasting anymore $$$ on negs! I really do think my body is just faking me out. :ball:Click to expand...

Aww yeah! I would wait for af to show or not too. That is what I am waiting for once I have missed af then I will test again. I would rather see af then another negative... that is just me though!


----------



## nevergivingup

O my Hopestruck! Nausea but neg. HPt?! Our bodies are very men to us at times!!! Hold in there until AF slows! Sociology that is cool!! Wow, I would love to sit-in one if those classes. Are you working in that field?

My U/S is actually Wednesday, can't remember what time though,hopefully the automatic lady will call me soon and remind me. I would've lived to go on Thurs. instead Bc I'll be exactly 8wks and that would be a milestone for me but I guess I'll take what they give me.


----------



## nevergivingup

QUESTION LADIES: HOW MANY KIDS DID YOU WANTED TO HAVE BEFORE REALIZING IT WAS SOO HARD OR EVEN STILL WANT TO HAVE NOW??

Me: I dreamt and still want to have @ least 12 but I'll be realistic and now say I want to have @ least 6 or 7. My aunt has 12 my grandmother is a daughter of like 15! And our family is huge!


----------



## lpjkp

Bamagurl: im 27 days into my cycle and the longest cycle I've had is 29 days so I think I'll TRY and hold out another 3 days if AF is a no show! Sunday is just way too much willpower that I just don't have and I have lots of ICs to curb my poas addiction! I did another of the same test to compare for an evap,and there was DEFINITELY a little something there,but so so faint...I've got frers and clearblue digis in the cupboard for back up,but im hopeful there's something there! Will post piccies in a couple of days if my gut instinct is right x


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. 


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite. Dehydrated


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Taking a break :flower:

Storked: Recovering :flower:

BayBeeEm: Waiting to test July 25th :coffee:

Mummy_2_One: Waiting to "O"/ M.I.A

lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW :dohh: /Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns: 

Garfie: Waiting to "O" /going to Turkey for Vacae :flower:

Hopestruck: Waiting to test :coffee: nauseated

Angelserenity: AF Showed :flower:

SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl: 9 DPO/ 2WW :dohh: / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Sirbaby: CD5 waiting to "O" :sex: in meantime


----------



## hopestruck

Never - ohh Wednesday! Lets ask that u/s tech for some pics, please! Wild love to see the beans :) I'm sure everything will be just perfect!

Also, can't believe you wanted 12 kids! Holy moly! Amazing woman...:) Me and OH only want 2-3, and still want 2-3 even though it's been hard :flow:


----------



## bamagurl

lpjkp~ haha I can understand that. I just say Sunday for me because it is kinda the in between for my cycle of 28 or 32 days. fingers crossed for you! Can't wait to see the pic of your :bfp:!!! 

never~12 kids! that is amazing! I would love to have 3 or 4, but the most I can get out of hubs is 2 some days he says maybe 3 haha. I am 1 of 6 and love having a big family! We already have 1 now if we can just get this thing figured out. I calculated ovulation day for 28 & 32 day cycles so hopefully we caught it, it is just still early.


----------



## nevergivingup

hopestruck said:


> Never - ohh Wednesday! Lets ask that u/s tech for some pics, please! Wild love to see the beans :) I'm sure everything will be just perfect!
> 
> Also, can't believe you wanted 12 kids! Holy moly! Amazing woman...:) Me and OH only want 2-3, and still want 2-3 even though it's been hard :flow:

Thanks Hopestruck, I will def ask for pics this time, my U/S lady is soo serious, she have me scared to even cough let alone ask about some pics. My OB is nice, I'll ask her. I just want to have a huge family to love. But whatever God gives us is we will be greatful!! 2-3 is what my DH wants he says thats perfect!


----------



## bamagurl

That is a wonderful thing never! A big family to love is certainly a wonderful goal! I know we are a positive thread, but I know sometimes I worry like what if the d&c messed something up or what if we are only supposed to have 1 child. It would break my heart but then I think I should be thankful for what He has given me already...


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> lpjkp~ haha I can understand that. I just say Sunday for me because it is kinda the in between for my cycle of 28 or 32 days. fingers crossed for you! Can't wait to see the pic of your :bfp:!!!
> 
> never~12 kids! that is amazing! I would love to have 3 or 4, but the most I can get out of hubs is 2 some days he says maybe 3 haha. I am 1 of 6 and love having a big family! We already have 1 now if we can just get this thing figured out. I calculated ovulation day for 28 & 32 day cycles so hopefully we caught it, it is just still early.

Wow you're 1 of 6 kids that is still alot, I'll take that too. I'm only 1 of 3 and it's always was two of them teaming up against me I was the baby. Yea I def agree you tested too early, wait awhile!!! I'm sure you'll get that BFP!!


----------



## bamagurl

I certainly hope so! 

Yes I am the oldest and only girl of 6! There is a 9 year age difference between me and oldest little brother haha

My hubs is 1 of 3 and I think that is why he only wants 2 kids because he feels overwhelmed when he is with my family because there are so many people.


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> That is a wonderful thing never! A big family to love is certainly a wonderful goal! I know we are a positive thread, but I know sometimes I worry like what if the d&c messed something up or what if we are only supposed to have 1 child. It would break my heart but then I think I should be thankful for what He has given me already...

Bamagurl: don't worry, we're a positive thread but expressing emotions is considered the Best POSITIVITY. And you're not alone, I had that same fear after my D&C, that maybe they scraped to hard or maybe it did something to my uterus that may have left a scar.and when I got prego the 2nd time I just knew it wasn't going to be viable Bc I was scared I wasn't healed entirely. But Bamagurl honestly I've been praying and leaning more and more on God that now in my heart I feel that everything will be okay that I'm not destined to be a barren women but a mother to many children. You have 1 but I have none but I know my day is coming where I'll be called a mommy. I'm going to take a break right quick Bc I'm crying now (tears of joy of course) yal ladies be good I'll be back on later today.


----------



## hopestruck

Aww Never...you are so sweet. I just want to send you a big cuddly teddy bear! 

https://transitionvoice.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/teddy-bear.jpg


----------



## bamagurl

Aww I am sorry I didn't mean to make you cry :( 

Yeah I guess all of that are thoughts that every woman ttc may think about. I guess it some times makes me feel ungrateful since I already have 1 child and there are so many of you beautiful ladies trying to have your first child. I am sorry if my ttc our second comes off as ungrateful or selfish seeing as how I already have 1 healthy beautiful child. I never meant for it to come across that way.


----------



## nevergivingup

O NO BAMAGURL!!! Don't apologize!! You didn't come off mean or offensive at all!!! Never apologize for your blessings!! My blessing is coming I know it but it just wasn't my time. It's great to be grateful for what you have but when you wanting more kids never be ashamed and apologetic for that. Kids are God blessing to us, you deserve your 1 child and more. I was only crying Bc God has been good to me! To concieve 3 times bk to bk is my blessings, two of them he didn't let me keep but I still Thank him anyway for that opportunity! Bamagurl want more, and I pray he blesses you with more!! This is out of our hands all we can do Is BD and do all we can do right to help the little sperm men. FINGERS ALWAYS CROSSED FOR YOU AND EVERY LADY IN HERE!!

P.S. Hopestruck, Thanks for my awesome TeddyBear!!!!! I needed that!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Now I am sitting here crying. lol I must say you have a very sweet spirit never.


----------



## nevergivingup

LOL!!! Nooooo Don't Cry!!! Lol!! Ok I see we're all emotional wrecks over here!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Haha yes apparently something in the air!! ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Random question....does anyone else feel like they are freezing cold ALL the time? I can't seem to get warm.


----------



## hopestruck

Must be the hormones ;)


----------



## hopestruck

Not me Sweetz, I feel HOT all the time. Ugh!!


----------



## bamagurl

Yes hopestruck! all of our hormones ;)

Umm some times sweetz but not all the time. Been having some hot flashes off and on.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Random question....does anyone else feel like they are freezing cold ALL the time? I can't seem to get warm.

Yes ma'am!! I turn my air off everyday until I realized it's just safe money wise to keep it on 75 degrees but I still have to wear a throw. 

Lisalee: I'm looking for you!!! I hope everything is fine! 

SHYIAH: missing you ma'am!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm an emotional train wreck....DH is being so understanding....can't say the same for the dogs haha


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. 


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite. Dehydrated


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Taking break from posting :cry:

Storked: Recovering :flower:

BayBeeEm: Waiting to test July 25th :coffee:

Mummy_2_One: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW :coffee: /Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns: 

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :happydance:

Hopestruck: Waiting to test :flower :

Angelserenity: AF Showed :dohh: 

SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl: 9 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey Never no longer dehydrated!! YAY! just tired and nauseous haha


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> I'm an emotional train wreck....DH is being so understanding....can't say the same for the dogs haha

My DH is too Sweetz! All he talks about is this pregnancy! My OB said no sex so I feel bad for him but he understands.


----------



## Sweetz33

Mine too....no sex...DH understands....not happy about ti but understands. Haha!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello gang, I am just getting in from work. I missed so much.

lp - welcome back, you were missed!

Lux - hell darl. We totally understand and look forward to hearing from you when you're good and ready.

Never - Yes, please share your u/s pics. Those two little ones are a part of my inspiration! And you certainly are a positive, engaging person ... I LOVE that about you. Will you marry me! lol

Bamagurl - Your pregnancy test does look promising. I want to believe. You should have seen me here as I was reading your post. Eyes got big with anticipation ... my mother in law was side eying me out of curiosity.

Sweetz - how are you? Glad to hear your feeling better and also glad that your DH is backing you as he should. Its what we need!

Hopestruck - I hope you know you're just about as sweet as Never. I dig your positivity and your hopefulness.  

AFM - mild, cramping behind my belly button. Full breasts but no soreness yet. I had some dizziness today which is very unsual for me. I was tempted to POAS today but I refrained from doing so. I might pull a Bamagurl soon though! I'm hoping for it. 

On the topic of the number of children, I'd always wanted 3 or 4 but should multiples come toward the end (praying for nevergivingup luck) I will take them too!


----------



## Sweetz33

BayBee you are a riot!!!


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm haha you make me laugh! You must let us know if you test! You may surprised! I have fingers crossed for you! symptoms sound promising! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz, we got to do what we got to do!! LOCK IT UP AND THROW AWAY THE KEY....at least somewhere we can find it later on. When you go for your next U/S?

BayBeeEm: O My that tickled me so!! Lol!! Thank You ma'am for being sweet!! But I dont think we can anything done with just me and you we need the men and their little sperm men, it's cheaper with them :haha: But Thanks for making me laugh. Hey your not the only one, whenever a BFP, my eyes get huge too and I be trying to quickly read if it's real. My family members love trying to be noisy Bc I will be smirking and talking to myself about the bfp's while online. Haha, it's addictive!! I'm def sending you multiples dust, lots of it!!! Wouldn't it be awesome to have 3!?!! Now I can't wait for you to test!!! 

This testing group is really taking me on a rollercoaster!! Excited but scared to get excited, wanna say Congrats but they tell you not to! Ladies yal are making my head spin, I'm already saying all you all have BFP's!!! So no more sad faces!

I wonder when 16 & pregnant is coming bk out?


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hehe :-D:laugh2:

So I have two off topic questions.

How do you tell someone, without sounding condenscending that pasta is pasta. My sweet, aging MIL has informed me that she prefers the taste of spaghetti noodles to that of linguini noodles. :huh: I mean ... they're both made of the same thing but just different shapes. Sigh. 

Also I see that there is a condition known as MTHFR that appears to be a challenge for those trying to conceive. When I first saw the acronym (you know me and acronyms) I thought it was a form a SMEP where you BD only on Monday, Thursdays and Fridays. Weelllll, clearly it isn't. Anyone able to summarize what it is?


----------



## Sweetz33

Next US is at 10 weeks. So in 3 weeks. :) COME ONNNNN~~ 7 weeks until I am out of the 1st tri....I am being so impatient!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> Sweetz, we got to do what we got to do!! LOCK IT UP AND THROW AWAY THE KEY....at least somewhere we can find it later on. When you go for your next U/S?
> 
> BayBeeEm: O My that tickled me so!! Lol!! Thank You ma'am for being sweet!! But I dont think we can anything done with just me and you we need the men and their little sperm men, it's cheaper with them :haha: But Thanks for making me laugh. Hey your not the only one, whenever a BFP, my eyes get huge too and I be trying to quickly read if it's real. My family members love trying to be noisy Bc I will be smirking and talking to myself about the bfp's while online. Haha, it's addictive!!
> 
> I wonder when 16 & pregnant is coming bk out?

You present some very salient points about the usefulness of our DHs. Certainly is cheaper to keep 'em! 

Yes, Sweetz, when will we see your next U/S. Wait, did I miss a first?


----------



## hopestruck

BayBeeEm said:


> Hehe :-D:laugh2:
> 
> So I have two off topic questions.
> 
> How do you tell someone, without sounding condenscending that pasta is pasta. My sweet, aging MIL has informed me that she prefers the taste of spaghetti noodles to that of linguini noodles. :huh: I mean ... they're both made of the same thing but just different shapes. Sigh.
> 
> Also I see that there is a condition known as MTHFR that appears to be a challenge for those trying to conceive. When I first saw the acronym (you know me and acronyms) I thought it was a form a SMEP where you BD only on Monday, Thursdays and Fridays. Weelllll, clearly it isn't. Anyone able to summarize what it is?

Love this pasta bit... Haha, as 1/4 Italian, I should know something about this, but I am afraid I can't comment. The main difference in my mind, is texture and mouthfeel. ;)

In my recurrent mc testing I've done some research about mthfr (I always thought it was mother-father, lol). From what I recall, mthfr is a gene mutation that prevents or makes it difficult for the body to absorb folic acid. So, the treatment for women identified as having the mutation is to take super high doses, usually 2-5mg a day (vs 400-800mcg/day for the rest of us). I peasant tested for this one in my bloodwork, so I'm taking 3mg/day just in case. We pee out whatever folic acid we don't use. HTH! :thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

hmmm i had no clue what it stood for or anything about it! Glad someone brought that up!!! Good job baybeeEm! learn something new everyday! 

on the pasta no opinion except any pasta is good and we are actually having spaghetti tonight :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

hopestruck said:


> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Hehe :-D:laugh2:
> 
> So I have two off topic questions.
> 
> How do you tell someone, without sounding condenscending that pasta is pasta. My sweet, aging MIL has informed me that she prefers the taste of spaghetti noodles to that of linguini noodles. :huh: I mean ... they're both made of the same thing but just different shapes. Sigh.
> 
> Also I see that there is a condition known as MTHFR that appears to be a challenge for those trying to conceive. When I first saw the acronym (you know me and acronyms) I thought it was a form a SMEP where you BD only on Monday, Thursdays and Fridays. Weelllll, clearly it isn't. Anyone able to summarize what it is?
> 
> Love this pasta bit... Haha, as 1/4 Italian, I should know something about this, but I am afraid I can't comment. The main difference in my mind, is texture and mouthfeel. ;)
> 
> In my recurrent mc testing I've done some research about mthfr (I always thought it was mother-father, lol). From what I recall, mthfr is a gene mutation that prevents or makes it difficult for the body to absorb folic acid. So, the treatment for women identified as having the mutation is to take super high doses, usually 2-5mg a day (vs 400-800mcg/day for the rest of us). I peasant tested for this one in my bloodwork, so I'm taking 3mg/day just in case. We pee out whatever folic acid we don't use. HTH! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh, that does help! Good to know so that I know how to be sensitive and informed about the topic. Much appreciated!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Tonight we're having Farfalle Bowtie pasta with 4 cheese alfredo, chicken breast, broccoli and mushrooms with Hawaiian bread and ribeye steak. We eat BIG, I know. That being said I am a US size 4 and a UK size 8 (I think).


----------



## hopestruck

Ahhhh, meant to say *wasn't* tested, not peasant tested. LOL. Damn you autocorrect! :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

BayBeeEm said:


> Tonight we're having Farfalle Bowtie pasta with 4 cheese alfredo, chicken breast, broccoli and mushrooms with Hawaiian bread and ribeye steak. We eat BIG, I know. That being said I am a US size 4 and a UK size 8 (I think).

Yummmyyyy!

We're having gazpacho. I'm currently baking French bread to go along with it :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Ummmm, yum! I'll take that as my second course. Please and thank you!


----------



## nevergivingup

BayBeeEm: They are very much the same!!! O ohh do we have another MIL who tries to make our lives a bit emotional!? I think my MIL wants to marry her my DH her Son! She won't let me have him even though she has 3 more:wacko: BayBeeEm just fix the one she wants!! Although I wouldn't, heehee!! I still love her though!
O MTHFR: Im always thought the women was expressing themselves and cursing someone out....The MotherF....word. Obviously I'm Soooo wrong! 
Thanks Hopestruck for the clarification!! Now I seem slow...heehee!

Sweetz: You're not alone!! 3 weeks will be here in no time....says the lady who already know what dates will be my 2nd and 3rd and 4th trimester!! O who am o kidding.....it's sooooooooooooo L...o....n...g ! :cry:


----------



## bamagurl

Gah yall are putting my meal to shame lol and a us size 4 you must be a little stick girl baybeeEm! haha goodness! now I feel the need to go eat a salad! ;)


----------



## bamagurl

oh don't even get me started on mil's mthfr (using never's explanation of the word) haha


----------



## hopestruck

Lol...love it... From now on my use of mthfr is strictly curse form. Hilarious


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahaha!! Bamagurl!! Your MIL A mess too?!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok so just talked to DH...he sounded soooo sad that we were not having another u/s on his birthday. Sooooooooo I am going to look for a private place that can maybe can squeeze me in and excepts my insurance. *sigh* I feel so bad!


----------



## bamagurl

when is his birthday sweetz!?

Oh never ~ my mil is a hot mess and I think lives to get on my last nerve haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Wednesday....that was the original u/s date but I got real sick so they did it early...and he missed it bc he had to work and couldn't get out.


----------



## BayBeeEm

LOL at the MTHFr as an expletive! I thought the same for a split second too. I just figured that not all of the women on the boards were sailors or close descendents of one. That said, I have no problem using it the way other's have decided to use it. 

My MIL isn't so bad and fortunately she doesn't lust for the number 1 spot in my DH's heart. She is however a bit on the blunt side and says EXACTLY whats on her mind. Apparently my head is an interesting shape and the way I eat makes food appetizing. 

Bamagurl, yes I am an itty bitty but I will never claim the shape of stick. NEVEEEEEEER! LOL.


----------



## bamagurl

haha that is funny baybeeEm!!! 

my mil tries I shouldnt be so hard on her but she is a tad selfish :( and it bothers me how she treats the grandkids and her own children!


----------



## Sweetz33

My MIL is old school Puerto Rican....which means feed her son and she is happy haha She has admitted she likes me, but doesn't like the fact I do not speak Spanish. She said "I am the only Puerto Rican she knows that can cook amazingly but can't speak a complete sentence in Spanish" Rosetta Stone please? ROFL!


----------



## bamagurl

haha sweetz! at least she likes you that is all that matters! 

have any of you ladies started having gender dreams about your babies? or is that too early?


----------



## Sweetz33

I had a horrible nightmare....that is about it. I had Orcs going after my kiddo and then the things said we were only using your baby to get at you... *eep!* needless to say sleep did not come back that night...


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz that is funny!! Rosetta stone!! Well at least she likes you!!my MIL seems like BamaGurl MIL! The same thing. 

Bamagurl: I wish, so I can have an idea but nothing. You must be having vivid dreams!!! Pre-prego symptn!

EXCUSE MY TYPOS, MY STUPID PHONE IS STUPID!!


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I have been having very strange vivid dreams. Dreams that are not like me at all, where I am really mean and ruthless haha


----------



## bamagurl

that does sound scary sweetz! love the new pic!


----------



## lisalee1

Hi ladies!

You guys write so much during the day! I miss everything while at work! :) I will have to catch the last 5 pages later. 

LPJ- Sounds very promising! I hope that your line is even stronger in 2 days. I'm sure it will be b/c you had many great symptoms. 

Never- Glad that the morning sickness is dying down. Much better to have preggo brain, I'm sure. I haven't quite gotten there yet. 

Garfie- We missed you! Hope you enjoy your trip to Turkey!

Lux- I can understand you not wanting to post. Take some time to assess the situation. We are still here for you.

Hi Hopestruck! :hi:

Bamagirl- That test definitely looks good. The line is actually visible even tho the pic is small- unlike last month's test.


----------



## Sweetz33

It scared the S&@# out of me!!!! As for the avatar....la la la love invader zim (and waffles lol)


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz~ I love that show! It used to come on but I haven't seen it in forever!!!

Lisalee~ How are you feeling?!?! Thanks I noticed that too last month looks like nothing compared to the one posted today, which gives me some more hope!


----------



## lisalee1

Never- to answer your question about kids, I originally wanted 3. But since having a myomectomy last year and being told that I'd have to have a C-Section going forward, I think I only want 2 b/c I don't wanna go through that surgery repeatedly.


----------



## lisalee1

bamagurl said:


> Sweetz~ I love that show! It used to come on but I haven't seen it in forever!!!
> 
> Lisalee~ How are you feeling?!?! Thanks I noticed that too last month looks like nothing compared to the one posted today, which gives me some more hope!

Feeling OK. I get nauseous in the morning and in the evening. So right now, dinner is ready (8:30PM) but I don't have the energy to eat. I dream of leaving home early everyday from work. :) Fell asleep at my desk today but no one caught me. My sore breasts have kinda tapered off some.


----------



## bamagurl

That is completely understandable lisalee!
Aw with my first I ended up having to go to half days at work towards the end. I was the same way it was like once I got to work I could not keep my eyes awake! Aww all those are good though :) hope the nausea starts to ease off for you!


----------



## Sweetz33

Invader Zim is on still....not sure when it is one, but I know it is still on. I wanted 4 kids...but I doubt that will happen so I am happy with just 1 more hehe


----------



## bamagurl

I will have to try and find it on one day! Aww well you never know, maybe 4 is in the cards for you :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Lisalee!! 

Yes ma'am we were very chatty today with emotions ab mil,FOOD, babies everywhere!! Heehee, which was awesome!!!!

I forget you work. Sorry ma'am. Glad the m/s is tampering off for you as well. I can understand about the repeated surgery. I would probaly think differently as well. I'm glad that everything is ok with you, now eat! Bc I remember you saying you can barely eat.

Question ladies: How early can you hear the HB on a home doppler? And what's the best kind to buy?


----------



## bamagurl

I have no clue about any home dopplers but once you ladies find a good one let me know because next time I will be purchasing one so I can feel a little better between appointments!


----------



## BayBeeEm

lisalee1 said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz~ I love that show! It used to come on but I haven't seen it in forever!!!
> 
> Lisalee~ How are you feeling?!?! Thanks I noticed that too last month looks like nothing compared to the one posted today, which gives me some more hope!
> 
> Feeling OK. I get nauseous in the morning and in the evening. So right now, dinner is ready (8:30PM) but I don't have the energy to eat. I dream of leaving home early everyday from work. :) Fell asleep at my desk today but no one caught me. My sore breasts have kinda tapered off some.Click to expand...

Glad to hear from you, Lisalee! Oh the joys of the 1st trimester. Beautiful isn't it! :hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

BayBeeEm said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz~ I love that show! It used to come on but I haven't seen it in forever!!!
> 
> Lisalee~ How are you feeling?!?! Thanks I noticed that too last month looks like nothing compared to the one posted today, which gives me some more hope!
> 
> Feeling OK. I get nauseous in the morning and in the evening. So right now, dinner is ready (8:30PM) but I don't have the energy to eat. I dream of leaving home early everyday from work. :) Fell asleep at my desk today but no one caught me. My sore breasts have kinda tapered off some.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear from you, Lisalee! Oh the joys of the 1st trimester. Beautiful isn't it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Bay. Joyous indeed. But also CONFUSING! How can you be hungry and nauseous at the same time?!? :shrug:


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- How are you feeling today? Sorry if you said it earlier, I may not have caught it. 

Never- I don't really know anything about home dopplers. Sorry. Are you really going to get one?


----------



## nevergivingup

I want one so DH and I can listen to the HB at home! 

Rant: so my Favorite Aunt called me and made me feel really bad Bc my sister went against my will and told almost all my aunts and cousins I was prego. I was really upset but have to let that go. So when I found out ab the twins I just told my DH my mom and my sister. And told them to tell nonone, well my sister went against my will again and told my aunts I was prego with twins which in turn they told their children. So everyone knows except my favorite aunt until tonight, one of my cousins called her and told her I was prego with twins abd she didn't know anything about it, so she was hurt. So she called me and express that I need to stop being so secretive and talk to her Bc she feels like my 2nd mom. So I felt Soooo bad Bc I always went to her for everything! And I was trying to tell her I was trying to wait this time before telling Bc I didn't want to go thru that emotional state again. So she understood but still was hurt so I feel sooo bad. Ughhh I was just playing safe. I will not tell my Sister any more of my info!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh that was so wrong of your sister!

AFM...exhaustion and thirst has hit so time for a cold drink then sleep....catch y'all to or row!<3


----------



## bamagurl

lisalee1 said:


> Bama- How are you feeling today? Sorry if you said it earlier, I may not have caught it.
> 
> Never- I don't really know anything about home dopplers. Sorry. Are you really going to get one?

I am feeling ok. My boobs have been feeling different today, have had spouts of nausea, tired, and I believe my sense of smell is on overdrive, & peeing alot more often, just have a different feeling. I'm afraid it's in my head though. 

Never~ sorry your sister did that. It's very very messed up on her part to not respect you in your decision to wait.


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> I want one so DH and I can listen to the HB at home!
> 
> Rant: so my Favorite Aunt called me and made me feel really bad Bc my sister went against my will and told almost all my aunts and cousins I was prego. I was really upset but have to let that go. So when I found out ab the twins I just told my DH my mom and my sister. And told them to tell nonone, well my sister went against my will again and told my aunts I was prego with twins which in turn they told their children. So everyone knows except my favorite aunt until tonight, one of my cousins called her and told her I was prego with twins abd she didn't know anything about it, so she was hurt. So she called me and express that I need to stop being so secretive and talk to her Bc she feels like my 2nd mom. So I felt Soooo bad Bc I always went to her for everything! And I was trying to tell her I was trying to wait this time before telling Bc I didn't want to go thru that emotional state again. So she understood but still was hurt so I feel sooo bad. Ughhh I was just playing safe. I will not tell my Sister any more of my info!

Oh, no! You're a much better person than me, I would still be angry. I never really understood why people make it their business to spread news that isn't their place to tell. After all, what happened to "keeping it between us" until trimester 2. I am really sorry to hear that this happened to you and moreover sorry that your closest aunt feels slighted. I hope she understands that you never really told anyone (except your hubby, sis and mom) to start with. Well, smile through this as I know you will and you can easily make amends with your aunt ... you're made with all of the right stuff. Big hugs.


----------



## Sweetz33

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Baby-A...240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b1104550

This is the one I will be purchasing on Saturday after I get paid lol


----------



## hopestruck

Omg guys sorry to be super random here but wtf, I feel SO SICK. The nausea o felt this morning came back in waves this afternoon, with hot flashes (felt like I was feverish but wasn't). I was ok for dinner afterward, OH and i were cuddling on the couch. I got up and it hit me like a ton of bricks! Ugh! I feel like i can only be horizontal right now... But yet i had a bfn this morning?? 

Just sent OH to the store to get me some frers. I'm either pregnant or experiencing some form of food poisoning....lol...


----------



## Mummy_2_One

WOW! I haven't been on for like 2 days and had about 20 pages to catch up on! So I'll try my best to comment on what I've seen...

Hopestruck - I hope you're ok and it really is a pg symptom! Take it easy in the meantime.

Bama - I saw a line on that picture too without even having to blow it up. So I hope you've got a bean in there lovely who's just being shy! All your symptoms sound promising, so don't give up until AF arrives. I know the waiting is hard, and our bodies play tricks, but try to stay calm about it. Big :hugs: for you.

BayBeeEm - I LOVE reading all your posts! Hope to see a BFP from you soon :flower:

Lux - I 100% understand the need for space, so just take some time and come back to us when you're happy (or before you're even able to feel happy) and we'd love to support you. I took time off after AF hit me earlier this month cause I couldn't handle my feelings, so I know what that feels like. Let me know if you want to chat xx

Storked - Hope you're feeling better really soon :flower:

Garfie - I missed you too! (Even though I haven't been posting, I've been stalking, lol). Sorry there's not much to report. Let us know when there is!

Never - so excited to hear all about how your scan goes (!!). I'm almost busting with excitement about both your little people in there. SO EXCITING! Glad your MS is settling down a little. Pg brain is not something that you can shake easily though, and I'm even convinced it never quite fully goes away (well, I'm almost 3 years in including DDs life so far and my pregnancy with her, lol). Staying well hydrated has been shown to help though as I've been told it's linked to your kidneys (??).

Sweetz - Look after yourself! Hoping you can get in for that scan on DH's birthday. How special will that be!

Lisalee - I hope you're feeling well.

Sorry to all those I've forgotten...

AFM (I laughed at all that nonsense further up as well!) - Sorry for being so MIA... Pretty sure I'm only a day or 3 past 'O', and we got some good BDing in this month, as well as a 'clean out' a few days before starting to BD, so I'm hopeful that this will be our month (my body's not so selective of pregnancies either, so I heard that making sure fresh spermies were on the front line can help - fingers crossed). But I also feel like if it's not, I'm in a much better frame of mind than I have been since our first MC. I don't feel like I desperately NEED to be pregnant right now in order to 'catch-up' on lost time since losing our first baby in March. I honestly feel like God has an amazing plan for another child for us and that when he's ready it'll happen. So what's the point in stressing!!

So still hopeful, but not even really thinking about it too much this cycle. Whatever God's got in store, bring it on. He knows better than me about what our life will be like with 2 anyway, so what I thought was 'ideal' for a gap no longer concerns me. I'm just AT PEACE!

Thank you to all you wonderful ladies for keeping me sane until I got to this point xx


As for the baby question - we've always just wanted to have 2, but having already had one we're open to 3 now by way of multiples (if it happens for our next pregnancy). Nothing's changed for me due to having had miscarriages, but for a while I did say that if it didn't "happen next cycle - that's IT! We're just having 1!!". Totally a hormonal response to the disappointment I was feeling at the time.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

In other news - I've been seeing an almost fluro yellow CM in my liners over the past 2 days... ?? I actually showed DH the other night cause I thought it was so odd!! Any ideas? I've been taking B Complex so I thought maybe that could have something to do with it? Or thrush possibly? (sorry for TMI..)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!! 

It's 3:13 am and I'm
NOT sleep...WHHHYYYY!!! O well baby and bump and then my bible...that always puts you to sleep...in a Good way of course!

Thanks ladies for understanding me ab my sister situation. I guess that's what you get for telling people!! BayBeeEm, thanks for always being sweet!! I wanted to tell her off but whats the point :shrug: 

Mummy 2one: Yayy I'm always happy to see you back!!! And o my I LOVE YOUR ATTITUDE!!! You def sound like you are in a different mind frame, positive mind frame!! I understand how you were feeling after your m/c. I couldn't handle my emotions either so I had distant myself from all my friends and family. And like you I found myself at peace again! Congrats Mummy 2one for overcoming one part of your life, although that part is still engraved in our lives now. And your Symptns Of cm!! DID YOU REALLY SHOW DH?!! Lol the things we do, huh! After my DPO I also had that cm too, I knew it was a SYMPTON but I figured I'd BD in it! I hope this is your baby # 3, you deserve it ma'am!!!

Hopestruck: I'm with you, your body is being mean!! I'd be surprised if this isn't your BFP! don't worry about the negatives, those test always do me like that.like mummy 2 one says, you're not out until AF shows!!

Sweetz: that Doppler is a great price, I'm ordering it when I hit 10wks!!

AFM: I wakes up to a FACE FULL OF PIMPLES!!!! ahhhhhhhhh and they hurt :cry:


----------



## lpjkp

I know,I know, im only 9dpo and still 2 days until im officially late...but I think I may be just about pregnant! I soo wanted to hold out to test,but those tests were just screaming at me! 

I took an ic and frer with flu...and both have a very faint line! So,that's four tests in total since yesterday with a faint line within 5 mins...that surely can't be an evap? My temp shot up this morning too (NEVER been this high!) and I've got a gut feeling that I am. Its hard to show on a photo,but its definitely less squint eye than yesterday...argh!I don't want to get my hopes up!x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi can I join this group? I'm 9dpo and hoping for BFP this cycle after early mc in may


----------



## lpjkp

Hi gregsprincess, and welcome to the group!there's some amazing ladies in here,and they make the wait fly by!

Tell us a bit about yourself?x


----------



## lisalee1

Never- Happy 8 weeks today! What a great point to reach! Sorry that your fam did that. I guess they were just too excited about the news. It's hard to keep good news to yourself. But they should've definitely fought the urge to tell YOUR news. Good thing is you're 2/3 done with the 1st trimester so you'll be able to tell people soon enough. 

LPJ- YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY! I KNEW it! Your symptoms sounded just like mine. You HAD to be pregnant! And no, they are definitely not evaps. Congrats!

Mummy- :hi: Welcome back! I love your spirit about the whole ordeal. You are so right in that it will happen in God's time. His time is not always our time. 

Hopestruck- Did you get to retest yet?

Gregsprincess- Welcome! Glad that you're joining us. Will this be your 1st child? Hoping that this is your month too!


----------



## Gregsprincess

lpjkp said:


> Hi gregsprincess, and welcome to the group!there's some amazing ladies in here,and they make the wait fly by!
> 
> Tell us a bit about yourself?x

:wave: 
I'm 31 will be 32 in 6 weeks, DF is 30 we met in Cyprus where I moved for a job, I work in accountancy :sleep: I LOVE reading and if I won the lotto I'd like a nice cosy book shop just to pass the time :cloud9: I'm originally from the midlands in the uk and miss it lots sometimes - obviously the beaches and weather help there :haha: we've been ttc for number 1 properly since January 2011 and I started temping in sept 2011, it wasn't until I got my persona monitor in April that we hit the jackpot with a BFP but sadly that ended with mc at the start of may about 2 days after AF, we had a break in may as DF went uk. My June cycle was all over the place, erratic temps and scans showing no follicle growth but I had a 'textbook' 28 day cycle and onto this cycle now with dr telling us to just keep at it. DF also has low count, motility and morphology but only just below norm. Phew that was an essay (I don't really speak to anyone while at work so when I do I can't stop :rofl:) 

I'll slowly catch up on the pages to find out more about everyone else :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Welcome Gregsprincess! :wave:

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies...CONGRATS LP!!!!! We knew it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Well I had a terrible sleep last night and woke up hungry/nauseated again at 1am...went down for my good old bowl of cereal and then back to bet. Woke up at 5:52am...getting earlier every day (another preg sign for me, ugh). I had decided that I would only test if my temp was still up. Well, it was 36.99 (98.6F)at 5:55AM, and that's pretty high considering I usually temp at 7:20. So I went for it.

I did the FRER that my OH so sweetly ran out to get for me last night. Faint, faint, faint line...kinda greyish looking. I'm going to post it here but honestly you probably won't be able to see it. Real squinter.

But, not trusting it (I have had so-so luck with FRERs in the past) I decided to try my other Clearblue Plus, which IMO has always given me the clearest results. Picture below :) FWIW, I know CB evaps, and this is not one!
 



Attached Files:







FR3.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 13









CB1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hopestruck

Welcome Gregsprincess! This is an awesome group and I'm sure you will love it as much as I do! Couldn't imagine a better group of ladies to go through the TTC process with. :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hopestruck i'm certainly no expert on any tests I always have line eye :haha: but I don't see anything on the FRER (my phone is quite rubbish) but definitely a line on the other test! Congratulations :dance: lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you Gregsprincess! Yep, my thoughts exactly. The FRER is only visible when you're sort of angling it and eyeing it really closely. I'm glad I went for a re-test using the CB+! But, given the ambiguity of the FRER, I'll re-test again with my other one after AF is due before I get excited.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Ohhhhhh, this is amazing. 

Lp, yay!!!!! I am so excited for you. :happydance:

Hopestruck, you too?! Ugh, the excitement that is amping up now. Thank God I am working from home today. 

Mummy - I'm glad I can make you smile!

Gregsprincess - Welcome to the group and so sorry for your losses. You've found a great place to come for support. Yes, I am biased.

AFM - so I broke down yesterday night and POAS ... thanks Bamagurl. Of course a :bfn:. Soooo, I will definitely delay until the 31st. So if I get a BFN, then it is what it is and on to August! But I must admit, I think I will have womb envy, given the oh so awesome :bfp: s we've gotten as of late.


----------



## bamagurl

Goodness you ladies where talkative last night :)

Mummy_2_one~ It sounds like you in just the right frame of mind to get your bfp soon! It took a bit for me to get in that frame of mind. Mentally as soon as we had our loss I knew it was a blessing in disguise and that God had a plan, but emotionally I had to catch up. 

lpjkp~ Sounds so exciting! yay I can't wait till we can see your tests! That is so so exciting! I am so happy you are getting lines!

Gregsprincess~ Welcome! Sorry for you loss! You have joined the perfect thread! These ladies are just marvelous!

Hopestruck~ OMG I am horrible at seeing it on frer as I always see a bfn unless it hits me in the face on those haha, but I so certainly see it on the clearblue! I am so excited for you! Just wonderful news to wake up to :) 

I am thinking I should have bought a different brand of test!


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm said:


> Ohhhhhh, this is amazing.
> 
> Lp, yay!!!!! I am so excited for you. :happydance:
> 
> Hopestruck, you too?! Ugh, the excitement that is amping up now. Thank God I am working from home today.
> 
> Mummy - I'm glad I can make you smile!
> 
> Gregsprincess - Welcome to the group and so sorry for your losses. You've found a great place to come for support. Yes, I am biased.
> 
> AFM - so I broke down yesterday night and POAS ... thanks Bamagurl. Of course a :bfn:. Soooo, I will definitely delay until the 31st. So if I get a BFN, then it is what it is and on to August! But I must admit, I think I will have womb envy, given the oh so awesome :bfp: s we've gotten as of late.

Sorry BaybeeEm! I am waiting too since my frer negative. I don't trust the dollar store tests ever since last month even though there is a clear difference between last months and this months. Oh well like you said if it is a bfn we can just go on to August together :)


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup and Sweetz33 ; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness 

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. 


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:Exhausted,lot of CM,bathroom often, appetite. Dehydrated


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Luxlisbon33: Taking break from posting :shrug:

Storked: Recovering :sleep:

BayBeeEm: Waiting to test July 31st :coffee: 

Mummy_2_One: DPO? / Waiting to "O" :coffee:

lpjkp: DPO?/IN 2WW :coffee: /Testing Date: JULY 26th / Symptns: 

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :flower:

Hopestruck: Waiting to test :flower:

Angelserenity: AF Showed :dohh:

SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Bamagurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / RELAXED APPROACH From TTC

Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" :sex:

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee:


----------



## nevergivingup

HI LADIES!!!!

OMG!!!! Lpjkp: STOP PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS AND JUST SAY YOU GOT THE BFP:happydance: I'm saying Congrats anyway!!! Now test get darker so she can say she got the BFP,even though we know she already has it!!

Hopestruck: The FRER sucks BUT the clearblue I def see a gray line down the middle!!! Your Symptns are measuring up with that test!! YAYYYY!

BayBeeEm: did the early testing wave hit you too!? I'm rooting for you ma'am that this is your month too!! Bc you're not out until AF Show!!

Welcome Gregsprincess! I'm so sorry about your loss, we all know how that feel but you can def heal with us!! This is def a lucky group!! GL and can't wait to hear of your BFP!!

AFM: This group is awesome, the BFP's are rolling in!!! And if AF shows remember we have August coming in, no frets, you'll be in TWW in No time!! Back to lack of sleep and gagging this morning. 

STORKED: Hope you're feeling better, can't wait until you check in again!

SHYIAH: WE miss you ma'am!!

Garfie: Enjoy Turkey!!


----------



## bamagurl

well ladies I must say it has already been an emotional day as on the way back from the dollar store I got pulled over. I was so deep in thought thinking what if I am not pregnant this month and talking to God about trying to let it go and just go with the flow and let it happen in His time and not try to make it happen in my time I didn't realize that I was speeding. I realized it real quick when I saw the blue lights ;( Thank the Lord I only got a warning. I don't know if it was the tears in my eyes or my adorable daughter in the backseat, but he had compassion on me and just gave me a warning. Ugh not a good start to the day, but a blessing since I didn't get a ticket! 

Hope everyone else's day is going well! It appears to be with 2 new :bfp:!


----------



## hopestruck

Never - The line is nice and blue in person :) Doc Appt's tomorrow so I'm going to ask to do serial Betas, then we shall know for sure!

Bama - awww, so glad you only got a warning! I've been there, driving in a trance because your mind is just going... but you got some tests? Can't wait! This group has been blessed with good things and good luck :)


----------



## lpjkp

Hope: Oooohhh!! I can definitely see comething on the clearblue!! I can also see the faintest of a line on the frer (Looks the same as my frer!)...I'd safely say that's the beginning of a BFP!!

BayBeeEm: There's still plenty of time...you're not out until AF shows, and I'm soo rooting for us all to get those BFPs!

Never: Happy 8 weeks!!!! Another week less in the 1st trimester!!! 

Bama: Good luck with the testing!! Fx'd it's a BFP! Boo :( for the getting pulled over, but great stuff that you were let off with just a warning! The things TTC does to us all, eh?!

AFM: I've attached a picture of the tests I took this morning...they're still really faint and much more visible to the eye, but I can still make out something when I tilt my laptop screen. Nevergivingup, I refuse to believe I've got a BFP until I see either that big thick 2nd line or "pregnant" on my clearblue digital! I will update as soon as I know, but I'm a little worried that it will all turn out to be nothing...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0005.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I bought some different tests! Although I am terrified to get a bfn so I am not sure when I will take them. I was so relieved he gave a warning! I was trying not to burst into tears but it was almost automatic that the tears started. 

Hopestruck I am so excited for you! Looks like you are the next :bfp:!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## hopestruck

bamagurl said:


> Yeah I bought some different tests! Although I am terrified to get a bfn so I am not sure when I will take them. I was so relieved he gave a warning! I was trying not to burst into tears but it was almost automatic that the tears started.
> 
> Hopestruck I am so excited for you! Looks like you are the next :bfp:!!!! :wohoo:

I do the same thing every time I've gotten pulled over. The hormones probably don't help though ;)

After dealing with all the BFNs this cycle, I would honestly recommend waiting until at least 12dpo if you can stand it! It was a lot of up and down and I still have paranoia because in the past my BFPs have always been at 10dpo, not 12dpo. But again, totally your call :flow:


----------



## bamagurl

lpjkp said:


> Hope: Oooohhh!! I can definitely see comething on the clearblue!! I can also see the faintest of a line on the frer (Looks the same as my frer!)...I'd safely say that's the beginning of a BFP!!
> 
> BayBeeEm: There's still plenty of time...you're not out until AF shows, and I'm soo rooting for us all to get those BFPs!
> 
> Never: Happy 8 weeks!!!! Another week less in the 1st trimester!!!
> 
> Bama: Good luck with the testing!! Fx'd it's a BFP! Boo :( for the getting pulled over, but great stuff that you were let off with just a warning! The things TTC does to us all, eh?!
> 
> AFM: I've attached a picture of the tests I took this morning...they're still really faint and much more visible to the eye, but I can still make out something when I tilt my laptop screen. Nevergivingup, I refuse to believe I've got a BFP until I see either that big thick 2nd line or "pregnant" on my clearblue digital! I will update as soon as I know, but I'm a little worried that it will all turn out to be nothing...

I can see something on both but certainly on the bottom one! This is the start of your :bfp:! :thumbup: so happy for you!


----------



## hopestruck

Lp, I think I can kinda see what you are talking about on the 2nd test! Hard to tell when they are dry though (those are dry, right?) If you can find 'em, I recommend Clearblue Plus for your next test :haha:


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I bought some different tests! Although I am terrified to get a bfn so I am not sure when I will take them. I was so relieved he gave a warning! I was trying not to burst into tears but it was almost automatic that the tears started.
> 
> Hopestruck I am so excited for you! Looks like you are the next :bfp:!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I do the same thing every time I've gotten pulled over. The hormones probably don't help though ;)
> 
> After dealing with all the BFNs this cycle, I would honestly recommend waiting until at least 12dpo if you can stand it! It was a lot of up and down and I still have paranoia because in the past my BFPs have always been at 10dpo, not 12dpo. But again, totally your call :flow:Click to expand...

yeah I am probably going to wait at least a few more days. I think I may just hold off till next Monday that would make me 2 days late if af doesn't show by then! I will test on July 30th. :thumbup:


----------



## lpjkp

Phew! That's a little reassuring!! Top one was yesterday, bottom one today...they are both dry, but I'll take a picture of a fresh one tomorrow if I test/see anything!

I'm going to keep testing with the IC's for a few days, then I've got 2 clearblue digitals in the cupboard to tell me for sure "pregnant" or "Not pregnant", though obviously I hope it's the first outcome!


----------



## hopestruck

Good for you Bama :) I envy those with more willpower than I! Can't wait till then :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

I have fingers crossed for you lpjkp! I just know this is it for you :thumbup:

Thanks hopestruck! I don't know if it is willpower or fear, but whichever works for me! I would rather see af than another negative! lol I can't wait to hear about how your :bfp: progresses & see what the betas say from the dr office!!! :)


----------



## hopestruck

I agree with Bama :coolio:


----------



## lpjkp

Wouldn't it be fantastic if all 3 of us (And lots of other people of course) were right at the point of getting our BFPs! It's been amazing going on this "journey" with all you ladies, and it would be even more lovely to continue that with a little bean!x


----------



## bamagurl

lpjkp said:


> Wouldn't it be fantastic if all 3 of us (And lots of other people of course) were right at the point of getting our BFPs! It's been amazing going on this "journey" with all you ladies, and it would be even more lovely to continue that with a little bean!x

Yes it would be amazing! I have so enjoyed going through the tww and each cycle with you ladies! I probably would have gone crazy by now without yall haha


----------



## hopestruck

I could not agree more! I hope and pray that this group can stay together through this journey as much as possible.... big love right here... :hug:


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> I could not agree more! I hope and pray that this group can stay together through this journey as much as possible.... big love right here... :hug:

If not in the same time frame some of us may be a month or 2 behind which would still be wonderfully great :)


----------



## nevergivingup

lpjkp said:


> Hope: Oooohhh!! I can definitely see comething on the clearblue!! I can also see the faintest of a line on the frer (Looks the same as my frer!)...I'd safely say that's the beginning of a BFP!!
> 
> BayBeeEm: There's still plenty of time...you're not out until AF shows, and I'm soo rooting for us all to get those BFPs!
> 
> Never: Happy 8 weeks!!!! Another week less in the 1st trimester!!!
> 
> Bama: Good luck with the testing!! Fx'd it's a BFP! Boo :( for the getting pulled over, but great stuff that you were let off with just a warning! The things TTC does to us all, eh?!
> 
> AFM: I've attached a picture of the tests I took this morning...they're still really faint and much more visible to the eye, but I can still make out something when I tilt my laptop screen. Nevergivingup, I refuse to believe I've got a BFP until I see either that big thick 2nd line or "pregnant" on my clearblue digital! I will update as soon as I know, but I'm a little worried that it will all turn out to be nothing...




lisalee1 said:


> Never- Happy 8 weeks today! What a great point to reach! Sorry that your fam did that. I guess they were just too excited about the news. It's hard to keep good news to yourself. But they should've definitely fought the urge to tell YOUR news. Good thing is you're 2/3 done with the 1st trimester so you'll be able to tell people soon enough.
> 
> LPJ- YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY! I KNEW it! Your symptoms sounded just like mine. You HAD to be pregnant! And no, they are definitely not evaps. Congrats!
> 
> Mummy- :hi: Welcome back! I love your spirit about the whole ordeal. You are so right in that it will happen in God's time. His time is not always our time.
> 
> Hopestruck- Did you get to retest yet?
> 
> Gregsprincess- Welcome! Glad that you're joining us. Will this be your 1st child? Hoping that this is your month too!

THANKS LADIES for being sweet and knowing that every new week of pregnancy is a milestone!!! Thanks sooo much!!

WOW!! I do believe we're going to have some BFP coming very very soon!! Lpjkp I can understand not getting to excited to early but whenever you feel ready I'm ready to be you and all the rest of the girls cheerleader!!

Hopestruck! I'm def excited for you to go to your Dr. Appt. I was just like you, I went in to see why I keep miscarrying and did my betas to realize I was indeed prego!! I can't wait!!

BayBeeEm: I think she's going to be the July BFP too!!! 

Bamagurl: Sorry ab your day starting bad but thank Goodness for that adorable daughter of your and those TTC Tears!!! I do that also,my mind be on everything else accept the road and have to catch myself befor the blue lights do!

AFM: Just had Zaxby's and it was what I've been craving and it was delicious but now I'm feeling like it's about to come bk up!! Anywhoo, school is about to start bk for the kidz!!! It's time for school shopping!! I miss those days!


----------



## bamagurl

I love school shopping for myself! Such a school nerd I love all the supplies haha. 

Aww never hope the babies let you keep it down! I cannot wait for your scan tomorrow!!! Hopefully they give you some little pics so you can share with us!


----------



## nevergivingup

I agree, I love school shopping!!! Me and my closest study group classmates usually meet up to go buy our books and to get a head start on everything just because! I'm SOO ready to start bk!! I have no idea what I'm going to do with the babies!! I'm checking off my family members right now for potential babysitterd Bc my family believes strongly in education! Both my aunts are teachers, one elementary teacher the other one s high school mathmatician. 

I'm laying down so I'm doing better, I def hope I get pics Bc I will def post them!! I'm sooo praying it will go good!!! I'm SOO ready for all the ladies here to join me, so I won't be the only one complaining! Bc Lisalee sounds like she's doing better and Sweetz just need some supervising!! Lol jk sweetz!!


----------



## bamagurl

Haha! 

Yes I always so motivated at the beginning of the year! My mom watches my daughter while I go to school but this semester she is only going to watch her 2 days so I have to find a babysitter for the other 2 days. I actually found a lady who watches kids out of her home so that will be good. It will all work out :) I am sure you will have tons of people wanting to keep those precious babies!


----------



## nevergivingup

Yes I agree, I'm sure they wouldn't mind watching them when they're newborns,everyone love newborns the problem is when they get in toddler ages, no one wants to watch them Bc now they can talk!! Lol


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Yes I agree, I'm sure they wouldn't mind watching them when they're newborns,everyone love newborns the problem is when they get in toddler ages, no one wants to watch them Bc now they can talk!! Lol

That is why you get them hooked while the babies are newborns haha! Then they get to love and know them and the toddler ages they find fun instead of burdensome haha


----------



## nevergivingup

I agree, that's a smart plan!!!! I was thinking that. My brother didn't bring his daughter around our side when she was a newborn that much so now that she's 5, she's nervous when she's around my side of family and and he Just can't get any of my side to watch her Bc like you said, it will be more of bothersome than enjoyment. So thanks for the advice!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies. I'm still reeling from all of the BFP news. I am super excited from our group. Nevergivingup, do you think we can update the thread title to include our BFPs?! I kind of want everyone to know what luck we've had and are having. Keep the good news rolling in!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi BayBeeEm!! I am overly excited too!!! You know I want to update the title sooo bad. But I didn't want to get any ladies upset and feel like I'm rushing them Bc their not sure. But if it's ok with the other ladies I will love to update it,only if it's ok with them?


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> Hi BayBeeEm!! I am overly excited too!!! You know I want to update the title sooo bad. But I didn't want to get any ladies upset and feel like I'm rushing them Bc their not sure. But if it's ok with the other ladies I will love to update it,only if it's ok with them?

How thoughtful of you! I agree, better to air on the side of caution.


----------



## hopestruck

Hi girls! I'd like to wait on updating from my end until I see a darker test or get a blood confirmation, if that's OK! I am feeling positive about it, but you just never know.


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> Hi girls! I'd like to wait on updating from my end until I see a darker test or get a blood confirmation, if that's OK! I am feeling positive about it, but you just never know.

I can understand the want to wait! Can't wait for you to get a darker test or blood confirmation or BOTH :) 
Are you going to test tomorrow morning?


----------



## BayBeeEm

hopestruck said:


> Hi girls! I'd like to wait on updating from my end until I see a darker test or get a blood confirmation, if that's OK! I am feeling positive about it, but you just never know.

Totally! I was ahead of myself. :blush:


----------



## lpjkp

I'd like to wait too if that's ok with everyone? I feel positive about the whole thing but, until my clearblue digital shows a firm "pregnant", I don't want to jinx things!!!x I'm going to continue taking IC tests and then a CBD maybe Thursday/Friday x


----------



## bamagurl

lpjkp said:


> I'd like to wait too if that's ok with everyone? I feel positive about the whole thing but, until my clearblue digital shows a firm "pregnant", I don't want to jinx things!!!x I'm going to continue taking IC tests and then a CBD maybe Thursday/Friday x

You can certainly wait as long as you would like! :thumbup: So happy for you! Can't wait for Thursday or Friday then! :wohoo:


----------



## hopestruck

No need to apologize BayBee, i LOOOOVE your positivity :kiss:


----------



## hopestruck

bamagurl said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I'd like to wait on updating from my end until I see a darker test or get a blood confirmation, if that's OK! I am feeling positive about it, but you just never know.
> 
> I can understand the want to wait! Can't wait for you to get a darker test or blood confirmation or BOTH :)
> Are you going to test tomorrow morning?Click to expand...

Hehe, I'm hoping both as well! Yep, I think I will use my 2nd FRER tomorrow to see if the line gets to be actually visible... lol... depending on when I can do betas, I may opt for a digi as well :)


----------



## bamagurl

So excited! I cannot wait to see them all!! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

I agree BamaGurl, I can't wait either!!BayBeeEm if you were ahead of yourself I was too Bc I wanted to do the same thing so we can show everyone that we're a lucky Blessed group!! Now 31st need to hurry up and get here so we can update the title with your BFP as well!!!

P.s. I LOVE DIGITAL HPT for me it gets straight to the point w/o getting line Eye!!!! But everytime the cheap dollar ones decided to be my best friend and make me smile of course I had to squint.


----------



## bamagurl

Haha yeah I am torn the digital leaves no room for confusion but if you do the other type then you can kinda make yourself feel better and say o i see something haha i guess that is denial though!


----------



## hopestruck

When do you guys think it would be good to test with a digi? I'm thinking that given how faint my FRER was it would probably come out negative if I did it today. 14dpo?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck: 14 DPO,wow, you are doing great despite the fact that you're testing. For myself I would go ahead and try the digi tommorrow morning with FMU, but everyone hCG levels rises differently. So it's really when you feel confident enough that you can handle whatever the outcome may be. Is AF late?


----------



## hopestruck

Nope it's not late yet - usually it comes 14dpo, so it would be due on Thurs. That's why I was thinking 14dpo. However, I did go and pick up another test, this one is a pink dye one step. I may give it a go tonight and then my FRER in the morning. Digi's are expensive here...almost $20 a pop!


----------



## bamagurl

My goodness! I wouldn't want to use my digi either then! I will mail you some haha you can get 2 for $9


----------



## hopestruck

Are you SERIOUS!?! why have I been spending so much money!? LOL. Even the regs are expensive. FRERs and Clear Blue (regular ||) are about $15 each or $20 for a pack of 2. If this pregnancy isn't it (or in future ones) I will take you up on the offer. Seriously, I will send you an e-money transfer for the costs of the tests AND the shipping. I could probably get 4 tests for the price of 1 that way! LOL. 


That being said, I did just open up the test I bought for $8.99. It is a no-name brand from the grocery store, cheapest one I could find. That may have been a mistake. It is G-H-E-T-T-O. I would be surprised if this one even gave a positive after a missed period! :haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck, O, well I would wait until AF is due, I never do. But if you're getting a faint line on the sticks then I say test early in the morning with the digi using FMU. I wouldn't test anymore today Bc your urine may be diluted now no as concentrated. But it's up to you ma'am as always. 

I always get FRER DIGI and it runs $17.00-25.00 @ Wal-greens, I try to buy them once their on sale.


----------



## bamagurl

The clearblue digi 2 pack at walmart is $9 here and the frer and clearblue 2 pack are $8 but there is a coupon in the frer so they end up being $6 and lately I have been able to find them with a 3rd one free!!! I am certain this is your month but if not I would be more than happy to buy as many tests as you need and send them your way :thumbup:


----------



## BayBeeEm

I am yet to use the digi test. I've contemplated it before but I still have one more traditional frer test. If happen to have a breakdown before the 31st, I will try the digi for for subsequent testing. I hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Morning ladies :wave: I think i'm just off to work as you all go to bed :haha:

I tried to read through the whole thread but I just skimmed through :blush:

Never congrats on twins I bet that was a :shock: will you be finding out gender or keeping that a surprise when you get there? 

All this talk of testing makes me want to get my ICs out but at 10dpo I think thats a bit too early :haha: AF will be due on the 30th July but i'm sure I will crack before then.

i'm trying to stay positive but having moments of thinking this must all be PMT. So far 'symptoms' have been tiredness, itchy nipples a few times was convinced I had a mosquito bite on there, since sunday felt nausea, ive had weird pinchy, twingy feelings in lower tummy, last night it felt like a stitch by my ovary (perhaps all of these are wind :blush:) and according to my lovely DF I had a very gassy sleep :rofl:


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Gregsprincess,I agree i was totally a shock.but I tried to convince my DH lets keep the gender a surprise until we give birth, but he's SOO excited and he wants his boy sooo bad that he have to brag to his brothers, cousins and friends that he got a boy if there's a boy in there. Did the early testing eve hit you too?!! Yea you're still pretty early I'll wait to test. Have a great night I guess at work.

Where is all the ladies here ....ITS SOOO QUIET!!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:haha: men are so funny wanting to brag really. My DF wants twin girls :shock: but I think he will be happy as long as we can cook a sticky one!


----------



## lisalee1

Good morning!

Hopestruck- the 2nd test looks like a positive to me! :dance:

BayBee- There is definitely still time to test!

Bama- I love Dollar Tree and IC tests. They seem to work fine. I haven't ever had an evap on them. Just try not to look at it too hard. If I don't see a line after the time frame, I throw it out. I have never tested before AF was due with the Dollar Tree test tho, just the IC. 

Greg- 10 dpo is not too early to test if you're up for it. I got a positive this last time around 9/10 dpo on an IC (internet cheapie) test. The thing I like about testing early is that it cures your "itch" to test AND if it's not positive, there's still a good chance it could be positive in a few days. So do whatever works for you. 

Never- How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## lpjkp

Hmm,not feeling so positive today...a cbd said not pregnant and that line is no darker...i know 10dpo is still early and af should have been due today,but I hate that feeling where you think you are and a test says "no you're not!" no sign of AF whatsoever, and no spotting at all (just had creamy/watery cm for nearly a week) and temp is still high,so i really don't know what to think...think i should just wait till 14dpo and test the weekend instead x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Looking at your chart say the dip at 8dpo was implantation maybe tomorrow will be better for a positive test :shrug: on my last BFP I had a dip at 8 dpo and got a faint positive at 11dpo nothing at all at 10 dpo. And as your temp is still high I would guess AF is not about to show up :thumbup:


----------



## lpjkp

That cheers me up a little gregsprincess, thank you :) This whole TTC business is more stress than I'd like sometimes...I can't wait to know either way I guess, though obviously I hope it'll eventually mean I've got a sticky bean!

Hope your testing goes well over the next couple of days and you'll be getting your BFP!

Hope: Have you tested again yet?x


----------



## Gregsprincess

I hope we all do then we can worry about everything else with being pregnant instead :haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Yeah Lpjkp: I agree with everything Gregsprincess said!!! Thanks Gregsprincess Bc I totally don't do charts and you hit it on the head!! Lpjkp I'm sorry you wasted a cbd, but 10 days is really early at least to me, I don't begin testing early until 12dpo. Bc I just font feel like getting a bfn when I know in my gut I'm prego. Give it some more time!!

Lisalee:I'm feeling alot better I found out that putting food on my stomach eliminates alot of m/s for me.

Gregsprincess: Twin Girls!! I love twin girls, but I think I would rather have a boy and a girl, the best of both worlds!!


----------



## lpjkp

Never: Well, that's it, I am FINALLY going to take your advice and hold off those tests...and I will definitely wait until 14dpo (That's when I got my last BFP) before I even consider testing again...that's if AF is a no show until then!!

Bonus is I start work tomorrow for the London olympics, so at least I've got something to take my mind off babies for a while!x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Oh I would love to be coming back for olympics but no time off work and its so expensive. What will you be doing?


----------



## nevergivingup

Finally!! Thanks for waiting this time. I know you have it, You just had a touch of the early testing fever that's all. 14 DPO sounds promising. O wow London olympics, I never heard of it being that I live in the country side of America but it sounds exciting, ESP if it takes your mind off baby right now, we all need that. I wonder if we catch that on tv over here?


----------



## lpjkp

Official role is called last mile team leader,which basically means looking after teams of stewards and be there to sort put spectators on their way to the games...im not so keen on the olympics considering we live in central London! Didn't you say you were originally from the midlands gregsprincess? X


----------



## BayBeeEm

Good morning gals. Working from home today. That means work and play to me! I hope everyone is doing well. 

Lisalee - happy to hear that you've got the M/S undercontrol. I've always wonder how a turbulent tummy and the need to eat would work. You eat, you vomit, but you need to eat. 

Nevergivingup - I'm with you! One baby of each gender would be awesome. Given that you want them to be a surprise, I guess we will find about at the end of your H&H 9 months. Something to look forward to!

GregsPrincess - Our cycles just about mirror one another. I am due a day after you, July 31st. Your symptoms seem promising! 

Lpjkp - That's super exciting. You will have a role in the Olympics. My DH and I were hoping to the UK next week but the tickets from the States, there, were ridiculous. 

Sweetz - Day two and not a peep. Show yourself at once! I STILL have my eye on you. I hope you're doing well. 


Everyone else :hi:


----------



## bamagurl

That sounds so exciting lpjkp! That will certainly keep your mind off of testing! 

Never~ I am still just so super excited about your little twins your cooking up! Can't wait to hear about your u/s today! What time do you go?

Gregsprincess~ Test whenever you are ready! We will anxiously be waiting! Plus if you test now maybe it will feed your need to test and then you can hold off a few days before testing again!


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm~ Working from home was always a favorite of mine when I worked! It was a play day then I would cram work in late that night to make sure it got done haha


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh, oh, oh and AFM (hehe) Menstrual like cramps are taking a hold of me. All else is pretty much the same.


----------



## lpjkp

Never: im not sure,but its a worldwide thing,and I think its got global coverage...im not too interested in it,but its a well paid summer job which is a bonus!

Gosh,im so crampy today,I keep popping to the toilet...i really feel like AF will be coming soon...


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies! Wow, lots to catch up on today, I love it!!

GregsPrincess- your symptoms sound GREAT! Very promising indeed :D Love the part about your gassy sleep.... lol. One of my old boyfriends, a few months into dating, said to me (after I got home from vacay): "I've really missed you. You and your farts." OMG. :blush: I was MORTIFIED! I never probed to find out what he meant, but I'm guessing that at that time I was a gassy sleeper as well... :haha:

LP - don't let the digi get you down! That (well, and the $$ of digis here) is one of the reasons I don't test on a digi until I feel comfortable with my "lines". At the moment I think my lines are too faint and that a digi would come up negative. To be honest though, digis really mean nothing vs. regular tests. I've gotten + digis with all my previous pregnancies (and the right week count with the Clearblue Conception Indicator) and still gone on to miscarry. SO, not to be a downer (wow, that came out terribly!) but I just wanted to say, don't let it bum you out. Put your faith in the LINE tests and BLOOD tests. And, I think it's a good idea to wait :) If it makes you feel any better, my tests today were still super light and I am 13dpo. *sigh* Sometimes its just late implantation. But anyway, you are still earlier than me and I KNOW this is your month!! xxx 

Re: London Olympics, that's awesome!! My OH has been talking about it for weeks. It's huge here (Canada), lots of people have the summer Olympics going on their TVs all summer long. We had the winter Olympics in Vancouver (where I'm from) in 2010 and it was a huge deal. Personally I'm a bigger fan of the summer games though :thumbup:

Good morning to our other lovies: Never, BayBeeEm, Bamagurl, Lisalee, Storked, Mummy, & Sweetz (where are you girl?), and anyone else I might have missed!! :flow:

AFM (hehe, can I throw a mthfr in here too?):
Temps shot up high today to 37.13 (98.84). Of course I tested this AM! Used my 2nd FRER and then also decided to go for the ghetto one step test, just to compare.

Well, the good news is that they were both :bfp: :yipee:



The bad news is that they are both super faint, which of course is making me ever paranoid! At least you can SEE the line on the FRER this time though, so it is getting darker. Really must have been a late implantation for me this time. I am slightly concerned though, as I haven't had much nausea or pregnancy symptoms (boobs aren't sore at all!). A little freaked out this could be a chemical, I have never had one before. Hoping and praying that it's a healthy, sticky little bean though. Will update you all after my doc's appt (11AM Pacific Time).


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> Good morning ladies! Wow, lots to catch up on today, I love it!!
> 
> GregsPrincess- your symptoms sound GREAT! Very promising indeed :D Love the part about your gassy sleep.... lol. One of my old boyfriends, a few months into dating, said to me (after I got home from vacay): "I've really missed you. You and your farts." OMG. :blush: I was MORTIFIED! I never probed to find out what he meant, but I'm guessing that at that time I was a gassy sleeper as well... :haha:
> 
> LP - don't let the digi get you down! That (well, and the $$ of digis here) is one of the reasons I don't test on a digi until I feel comfortable with my "lines". At the moment I think my lines are too faint and that a digi would come up negative. To be honest though, digis really mean nothing vs. regular tests. I've gotten + digis with all my previous pregnancies (and the right week count with the Clearblue Conception Indicator) and still gone on to miscarry. SO, not to be a downer (wow, that came out terribly!) but I just wanted to say, don't let it bum you out. Put your faith in the LINE tests and BLOOD tests. And, I think it's a good idea to wait :) If it makes you feel any better, my tests today were still super light and I am 13dpo. *sigh* Sometimes its just late implantation. But anyway, you are still earlier than me and I KNOW this is your month!! xxx
> 
> Re: London Olympics, that's awesome!! My OH has been talking about it for weeks. It's huge here (Canada), lots of people have the summer Olympics going on their TVs all summer long. We had the winter Olympics in Vancouver (where I'm from) in 2010 and it was a huge deal. Personally I'm a bigger fan of the summer games though :thumbup:
> 
> Good morning to our other lovies: Never, BayBeeEm, Bamagurl, Lisalee, Storked, Mummy, & Sweetz (where are you girl?), and anyone else I might have missed!! :flow:
> 
> AFM (hehe, can I throw a mthfr in here too?):
> Temps shot up high today to 37.13 (98.84). Of course I tested this AM! Used my 2nd FRER and then also decided to go for the ghetto one step test, just to compare.
> 
> Well, the good news is that they were both :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> View attachment 446459
> View attachment 446461
> 
> 
> The bad news is that they are both super faint, which of course is making me ever paranoid! At least you can SEE the line on the FRER this time though, so it is getting darker. Really must have been a late implantation for me this time. I am slightly concerned though, as I haven't had much nausea or pregnancy symptoms (boobs aren't sore at all!). A little freaked out this could be a chemical, I have never had one before. Hoping and praying that it's a healthy, sticky little bean though. Will update you all after my doc's appt (11AM Pacific Time).

I see both lines on both tests!:happydance: Can't wait to hear how the doctor apt goes :wohoo: will be saying a prayer for ya!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hopestruck - being the person that I am, I will accept your two :bfp: and will gently brush off your paranoia. We're having a baby, we're having a baby, we're having a baby!!! :-D


----------



## hopestruck

LOL! <3 you BayBee.... exactly what I needed to hear! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

I so agree with BayBeeEm!!! I think this calls for celebration!!! :wohoo:


----------



## lpjkp

Woohoo!! Hopestruck has a little doughy bun in the oven for sure!!! I reckon it is zoo safe to assume that we now definitely have our 4th BFP! I can see good bfp lines on both tests and the line HAS gotten dark on your free compared to the other test you posted,so I have no doubt whatsoever you have a lovely little healthy bean all snuggly nested onto your tummy!! Congratulations :)

So,that's another BFP of many to come...cant wait to read the rest that will be rolling in soon!

Thanks for the advice hope about the digi tests...cant wait to see if I follow in your footsteps in a few days time!!xx


----------



## bamagurl

This is getting so exciting!! So many :bfp: going to be rolling in the next few days/weeks! I just cannot contain how excited I am for you ladies!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

OKAY.....FIRST OF ALL BAYBEEEM, You are Soooo funny, Im beginning to get excited and jitters when I see that you commented Bc I can't wait to smirk and laugh Bc you are too much!! THANKS!! Cramps, I had those DPO too!! Da da dum(do you hear the music)??!

Hopestruck, WOW...IM SOOOO HAPPY :wohoo: :wohoo: for you!!! I can't wait until you get your results from the doc which you should be at now!! 

Lpjkp hang in there!! You're not out until AF shows!!!

BamaGurl: what's going on with you...you're rooting for everyone else....how's the waiting going for the big test day??

Sweetz: where are you? :shrug:
Stork: miss you!! :shrug: 

AFM:my u/s is at 2:00 today so I'm about to get ready now and so I can head out. Soooo nervous Bc the u/s lady is sooo boring,mean faced, and everything else you don't want in a person who knows what's going on in the womb whereas I'm clueless!!! Ughh hopefully I'll get pics. Catch ya later ladies!!!

P.s.: you have the best job.....to be able to work from home!! How lucky!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Lol @ doughy bun. I will have to use that one, Lpjkp. Yes Bamagurl, we really make an awesome southern (I'm from Georgia) cheering squad!

Hoping for one for me, one for you! Lucky Nevergiving, she got two!!! 
June, July, August ... any of these month will do
As long as we all get in on the :bfp: action too
Hoping for one for me, one for you ...

Go team! 

Too much time on my hands, yes, yes.


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> OKAY.....FIRST OF ALL BAYBEEEM, You are Soooo funny, Im beginning to get excited and jitters when I see that you commented Bc I can't wait to smirk and laugh Bc you are too much!! THANKS!! Cramps, I had those DPO too!! Da da dum(do you hear the music)??!
> 
> Hopestruck, WOW...IM SOOOO HAPPY :wohoo: :wohoo: for you!!! I can't wait until you get your results from the doc which you should be at now!!
> 
> Lpjkp hang in there!! You're not out until AF shows!!!
> 
> BamaGurl: what's going on with you...you're rooting for everyone else....how's the waiting going for the big test day??
> 
> Sweetz: where are you? :shrug:
> Stork: miss you!! :shrug:
> 
> AFM:my u/s is at 2:00 today so I'm about to get ready now and so I can head out. Soooo nervous Bc the u/s lady is sooo boring,mean faced, and everything else you don't want in a person who knows what's going on in the womb whereas I'm clueless!!! Ughh hopefully I'll get pics. Catch ya later ladies!!!
> 
> P.s.: you have the best job.....to be able to work from home!! How lucky!!


Awwww, shucks. Thanks. Working from home is wonderful and will be useful when the little people start rolling in but I now have no excuse for dinners out during the week. I'm mean ... I work from home! Sighs lol Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## bamagurl

Yay I love the cheer! Yes we can just be the southern cheering squad! I think we should all repeat it over and over until all of us have our :bfp:! 

Where in Ga do you live?

Never~ I say you look that mean faced woman in the eyes and demand she print out pics of your little babies! Or else....

AFM~ not much to report really. Just hanging out biding my time waiting for Monday to come around. Celebrating with all the other ladies who have signs of their :bfp:!! :wohoo:


----------



## Gregsprincess

lpjkp said:


> Official role is called last mile team leader,which basically means looking after teams of stewards and be there to sort put spectators on their way to the games...im not so keen on the olympics considering we live in central London! Didn't you say you were originally from the midlands gregsprincess? X

Yes I'm from near Coventry but OH is from south London. If we move back it will probably be to London. I can imagine everything being all over the place in London at the minute usually bright ideas that just can't work in reality :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

BayBeeEm said:


> Hopestruck - being the person that I am, I will accept your two :bfp: and will gently brush off your paranoia. We're having a baby, we're having a baby, we're having a baby!!! :-D

I totally agree :wohoo::yipee::dance:


----------



## BayBeeEm

bamagurl said:


> Yay I love the cheer! Yes we can just be the southern cheering squad! I think we should all repeat it over and over until all of us have our :bfp:!
> 
> Where in Ga do you live?
> 
> Never~ I say you look that mean faced woman in the eyes and demand she print out pics of your little babies! Or else....
> 
> AFM~ not much to report really. Just hanging out biding my time waiting for Monday to come around. Celebrating with all the other ladies who have signs of their :bfp:!! :wohoo:

I live in North Atlanta.


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Yay I love the cheer! Yes we can just be the southern cheering squad! I think we should all repeat it over and over until all of us have our :bfp:!
> 
> Where in Ga do you live?
> 
> Never~ I say you look that mean faced woman in the eyes and demand she print out pics of your little babies! Or else....
> 
> AFM~ not much to report really. Just hanging out biding my time waiting for Monday to come around. Celebrating with all the other ladies who have signs of their :bfp:!! :wohoo:
> 
> I live in North Atlanta.Click to expand...

I love Atlanta! I have family that lives there! That is only 4 hours away from where I live.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh, I had no idea that Dothan was so close!


----------



## bamagurl

Yes mam it is :) 

BayBeeEm~ excuse my brain fart, but when are you testing?


----------



## Krissy485

Hi Ladies! I am currently in the two week wait about 5DPO. I had FSH surge on the 19th so should have O on the 20th. On April 13th, yes it was a friday, I found out that I was going MC. I had went to the DR due to very light brown spotting not thinking much of it since it was my 4th pregnancy and I have 3 babies from my other pregnancies, figured I would go in and they would do an ultrasound and tell me it was nothing. I did not even think to call my husband to tell him I was going in, I mean come on I was 11weeks pregnant 1 week away from the "safe" week. what could really happen. WEll the did the ultra sound and found I had a blighted ovum. Since my blood work was normal and I knew when I got pregnant for sure since we had been TTC for about 6 months before I got pregnant, I did not have an early u/s like with my other 3 which those pregnancies had to be dated. I was heart broken and on April 15th I started to mc and on the 17th I had a d/c to finish it since I was so far along. It was the most heart breaking thing I could have went through. We even had my csection date picked out and my doctor had it written down that i wanted my tubes tide, that baby was suppose to be forth and finale as we were calling it. WEll after the mc we found out my husband was offered a better job that required us to move to a new town about 2 hours away so we wanted. But we are now ready to ttc and are on the 2 week wait wish us luck!


----------



## bamagurl

Welcome Krissy! So sorry for your loss :hugs: 

:dust: to you though in your tww


----------



## BayBeeEm

After the falling for the temptation of POASing, I've decided to wait until the 31st, the day AF is due. I would consider testing on the 30th ... I know Gregsprincess will be testing that day as well. When are you testing? 

Krissy - welcome and sorry for your loss. The whole blighted ovum phenomena is above me. I promise you, I didn't know what it was until I started web crawling after my loss. I can imagine the level of heartbreak you experienced and I am hoping that your rainbow baby is on the way. Soon and very soon, you will have your "fantastic four". When do you plan to test?


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm~ I am testing on the 30th also (unless af shows)!!! Yay! That will be a wonderful day!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, 

Welcome Krissy :hi: I'm so sorry about your loss. I had a blighted ovum (empty sac) in my first pregnancy. I went all the way to 12 weeks as well before finding out on U/S. I know how hard it is, especially when you think for all that time that everything is fine. Big hugs to you :hugs:

Bama & BayBee - I SOOOOOO can't wait for you guys to test. I'm getting my body all ready for a :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

AFM, Doc appt was OK... he asked me to do a pee test. I told him it would be diluted as I just had a big drink before I went to the appt but he wanted to do it anyway. Of course, it came back negative and the nurse confirmed (though her urine anlaysis) that it was extremely diluted. So, they did a blood test. Going back on Friday for a second Beta, and he said he would call me on Monday once they get the results back. So I'll have to wait a few more days, unfortunately.

Doc also gave me the prescription for progesterone, Crinone 8% as well. 90mg once a day, in the evenings. He wants me to wait until we get the blood results back before starting to use. 

*sigh* I'm feeling really low. I was through the roof happy yesterday, but these faint tests and the neg test at the docs is really making me anxious. I just feel like every pregnancy is a miscarriage waiting to happen for me. :cry:


----------



## bamagurl

aw hopestruck! no :( I hate you are feeling low today! 

I can't wait to hear what the doctor has to say! Just stay positive :thumbup: We all are rooting for you!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks, Bama. You ladies really light up my life right now. :flow:

I also decided to shelve out the $$ for some more tests to try and ease my mind while I'm waiting for my blood results. Got a couple more FRER and a couple CB Digis. Will try some tomorrow morning to see if any change in color. 

Outside of that, I may lay low for a while until my mood pics up...get my head into my work for a change!


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> Thanks, Bama. You ladies really light up my life right now. :flow:
> 
> I also decided to shelve out the $$ for some more tests to try and ease my mind while I'm waiting for my blood results. Got a couple more FRER and a couple CB Digis. Will try some tomorrow morning to see if any change in color.
> 
> Outside of that, I may lay low for a while until my mood pics up...get my head into my work for a change!

That is completely understandable. We will miss you, but you take all the time you need!


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks ladies I feel SO WElcomed! As I was writting my first post my husband came home from work and he ask what i was doing and I told him I was finding some ladies I could be crazy with so he didnt have to hear me go on and on about what symptoms i may or may not have in the 2ww lol. He will of course still hear some but not as much. 

Hopestruck-Yes it was terrible to go almost 12 weeks thinking everything was fine. It was a HUGE shock since I had 3 previous pregnancies and now have 3 health kids. 

BAbyBeeEm- AF is due on 8/3 so I will probably try and hold out till 8/1, could be a lucky day my cousin is having her twins that day. With my daughter Avarie (pronounced Ava-ree) I was 3 weeks 5 days and found out just by chance at a dr. appt for a swollen anckle i was pregnant lol. We had just started trying for her, she is my second child, and was shocked I got pregnant right away, of course I was 22 then lol. With my boys though I was 6 week pregnant before ANY test would come back pos, even a blood test! So Hopestruck have faith! 
With my oldest son, who is almost 6 now, I had dislocated my knee and went to the ER and I told them I am sure I am pregnant because my last a/f was extremly light not normal so they did a blood test and came back neg., I was 4 weeks pregnant at that point. Two more weeks of LOTS of money spent on home test finally got one to come pack pos lol. My younger son pretty much same story knew i was pregnant but test kept coming back neg. 

Oh and my children I have now are Joshua 5 years old bday 9/20, Avarie 4 bday 4/18 and Jamison 2 bday 9/14


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hopestruck - you see Krissy is a living testament to the fact that it may just early for proper detection. I know you feel low and it would be silly of me to say not to worry but hey, I'm silly, I want to not take the stressed aproach to this. You know what stress can do to our bodies. Just ride the wait and of course keep POAS to pass away the time. I'm always available for a PM session for some more PMA. :hugs:

Bamagurl - I will bump up my test date by one day so that I can ring in the updates with you and Gregsprincess. 

Krissy - thanks for sharing your story with us and relating so well. Kind of happy to see that your testing will be just a few days after ours. Keeps things interesting!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi ladies...sorry been running around kinda stressed. I have to figure out a way to come up with $500 by Friday or I am going to loose my vehicle. Unkonwn to me...my car payment has not been paid. I sent the payment in, but I did it over the phone (which I will never do again). Well apparently the person working at the desk took my payment, but didn't credit it to my account. He credited it to his pocket....and since it went directly from my bank account to his account, there is no verification that I paid for the car and not just to him. I'm furious! I called my bank to file a dispute but they said it could take up to a month to get the $ back. We are only on one income as working security and being pregnant don't mesh. I don't know what to do ladies..:o( happy birthday to my DH...we are both super stressed now... Sorry to vent just sooooo upset...I asked my parents for help and they just said not our problem...great parents huh? *twitch*


----------



## bamagurl

Yay! Wonderful news BayBeeEm!! I think it is going to be a lucky day then Krissy can ring in and bring wonderful news a few days later!

Thanks for sharing your story with us Krissy! You can be an inspiration to some of us ladies who get caught up on the tests know best when they just might take a little while to catch up with what we already suspect :)

Never~ hope your apt went well! been thinking about you!


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz33 said:


> Hi ladies...sorry been running around kinda stressed. I have to figure out a way to come up with $500 by Friday or I am going to loose my vehicle. Unkonwn to me...my car payment has not been paid. I sent the payment in, but I did it over the phone (which I will never do again). Well apparently the person working at the desk took my payment, but didn't credit it to my account. He credited it to his pocket....and since it went directly from my bank account to his account, there is no verification that I paid for the car and not just to him. I'm furious! I called my bank to file a dispute but they said it could take up to a month to get the $ back. We are only on one income as working security and being pregnant don't mesh. I don't know what to do ladies..:o( happy birthday to my DH...we are both super stressed now... Sorry to vent just sooooo upset...I asked my parents for help and they just said not our problem...great parents huh? *twitch*

Aww sweetz! :hugs: saying a special prayer for you! Don't stress too much that baby needs mama relaxed!!! Hope it all works out & that sounds like something my in laws would say although we have helped them out countless number of times!


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome Krissy! Sorry to hear about your recent MC but you've come to the right place to vent. I recently had a MC due to blighted ovum also. Went to the Dr for an U/S due to brown spotting and all they saw was a "3 wk sac." Well that's what the U/S tech said, but I thought you couldn't have a sac til 4 wks? Anyway, They kept telling me I might have my dates wrong, etc etc. But I KNEW that wasn't the case. Like you said, it's hard to for a while thinking everything is OK. But the important thing is dusting yourself off and trying again (when you're ready).

Hopestruck- I definitely think you're still in the game. I don't have a good eye for lines, but the 2nd test was DEFINITELY positive. Just hang tight. We'll catch up with you on Friday. 

LPJ- I hear that digital tests are not a sensitive as line tests. So you definitely should not give up yet. 

BayBeeEm- thanks for the encouragement earlier.

Hope everyone is having a fab day!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz, I am sorry to hear that! Most banks are pretty good about resolving fraud issues. I sure hope your bank gets it together asap. I have a Bank of America and when someone went on a shopping spree at my expense when I was in the last weeks of my wedding, they put it back in my account within 2 or 3 days. I pray it all works out soon and I am hope that you're able to secure the funds you need to meet your Friday deadline. 

Lisalee - anytime. Glad to see you on the thread today. 

Bamagurl - we will pee in threes. Yay! lol

Nevergivingup - I hope all went well during your visit and I hope we are in for some show and tell.


----------



## bamagurl

Yes!! They say it comes in threes BayBeeEm!! :) :wohoo:


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Krissy!! welcome to the group. I know exactly what you mean about being crazy with your husband. I know b4 I found babyandbump my husband was my only ear. baby dust and a lot of it!!

Hopestruck~ I think your still in the game. I no your tired of the up's and down's but keep your faith its still possible.

Sweetz~ I was in a situation like that not to long ago. What bothers me the most is how people that we love and go the extra mile for, sometimes make us feel like we are on our on. Sweetz I am sure something will work out by friday. You are blessed with a gift from God in your belly so when ever it gets to stressful remember that bundle of joy inside of you. I will be praying something works out and please don't stress.

Bamagurl and BaybeeEm I am sending baby dust to you ladies. 

Never~ I hope you appt went well&#8230;

AFM~ I am on cd 7. I started testing Opk's yesturday. The line was very faint. I am going to watch it to see of it gets darker. DH is so tired working 2 shifts right now. I hope he has energy to get this BD going. I am going for every other day until I get a positive Opk then everyday. My nerves are bad with all the ttc.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Good morning (or evening) ladies,

Never: how was the scan, any pics? Hope it was all wonderful.

Hopestruck: I don't think you should be worried by dr tests you have positives, ok they are faint but have got slightly darker over the day I bet the beta results will show good things :winkwink: 

sweetz: do they know which staff member pocketed your money? Can't believe people still think they can get away with these things :dohh: I hope everything gets sorted and your money returned soon.

:wave: krissy sorry for your loss, i've only been in the group a couple of days and they are a lovely group of ladies :blush:

AFM I think I may only be 10 dpo today not 11 as I originally thought, I put the second peak from my monitor in ff and it has changed O day to second peak :shrug: I still not sure we got the egg but until af is here I will :ignore: the negative thoughts creeping in. I don't feel any symptoms at all today :nope:

have a good day :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, just wanted to give an update. I took another FRER this morning (14dpo) and the line took forever to come up. When it did it was essentially the same darkness as yesterday's (13dpo). I know there are many factors at influence a test's darkness, etc etc but I honestly just don't feel right about this one. I'm thinking chemical. :cry: I just have to prepare myself for the worst at this stage. I'll go for the 2nd beta tomorrow, and obviously that will shed a lot more light into what's going on. In the meantime I'm going to drop off again for a bit... Try to distract myself until I get a more definitive idea of what's going on here. 

<3 you all and thanks so much for your encouragement. Xxx

Never, haven't heard from you but hoping your scan went well. :flow:


----------



## Gregsprincess

I totally understand why you want to distance yourself and I hope that things are just taking a little time to kick in :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to give an update. I took another FRER this morning (14dpo) and the line took forever to come up. When it did it was essentially the same darkness as yesterday's (13dpo). I know there are many factors at influence a test's darkness, etc etc but I honestly just don't feel right about this one. I'm thinking chemical. :cry: I just have to prepare myself for the worst at this stage. I'll go for the 2nd beta tomorrow, and obviously that will shed a lot more light into what's going on. In the meantime I'm going to drop off again for a bit... Try to distract myself until I get a more definitive idea of what's going on here.
> 
> <3 you all and thanks so much for your encouragement. Xxx
> 
> Never, haven't heard from you but hoping your scan went well. :flow:

Aw hopestruck! I hope that isn't the case, but I can understand wanting distance & trying to prepare for the worst! Praying for you & sending :hugs: your way! Take all the time you need; we are here when you are ready! We <3 ya & hope everything turns out right!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Awwww, I'm praying against bad news for you Hopestruck. Just know that my thoughts are with you ... take all of the time you need. We WILL be here when you come back. 
Many hugs and best wishes.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!! WOW, have I missed a bunch!!

Sweetz: I'm sorry about your situation, but never get stressed out about material things, they come and they go. And never try to put yourself down Bc you're prego and your finances arent like other people. As long as you have love for that child, that child will never know how your finances is.unfortunately this world is full of con artist and bad people, but I'm sure it will work in your favor maybe not today or tommorrow but it'll get better, it had too!!

Hopestruck: I'm sorry you're feeling so down right now, but why are you shooting yourself down before you give yourself a chance! My beta's @ 12 DPO was on 135 and the next two days I went it only went up to 295 and I had two babies in there, so you would think it should've been way higher than that. I went home and googles every lady's beta and I got really discouraged Bc everyones was higher than mine and I surely thought it was m/c again but I wasn't, I was just a slow riser and my hCG risen at a different pace. Don't say you think you m/c before you even know, if it is so give that child s chance, let God test your faith and prove to him that you trust in him all the way. Mark 11 chapter tells you that if you pray and believe in what you pray and don't doubt it God will give to you what your heart desire but don't doubt him Bc you're not trusting in him. I'm praying for you and hope it's the opposite of what you believe it to be!

BamaGurl I love your POSITIVITY that you give. Thank you

BayBeeEm: I wish we could hang out!! Don't worry you will have your little baby crawling around that house soon enough, Just like you said, A BFP in July, or August will be fine as long as you get it, and i know you will!!! O yea I love that cheer you made! O im born and raised in South Carolina, I'm a Southern Girl, the countriest of the countriest with the southern country accent!!

Krissy: welcome to our awesome group!!

Sirbaby: thanks for being here with us, I can wait to celebrate your BFP with you!!

Lisalee: hows that baby treating ya? When are you going bk for another U/S.

AFM: Well yesterday was very exciting and sad at the same time. Good news is I heard my Little turkey HB @ 162, o I couldve cried, all 3 of my pregnancies that's the first time I ever heard a HB from any of them. Thank God. The sad part is, the other bean had stop growing,I didnt get to hear the HB. But my OB informed me that the one that Heart was just beating away Is progressing awesomely and beautifully. I still have to go on for my little bean I still have and still Thanking God everyday!! Didn't get any pics Bc the non progressing one is still in the womb so I guess it would be too sad . But don't feel bad for me ladies,just pray that God will continue to breathe in my little one and work miracles in my womb,as long as I have breath in this body I'll always have the willpower to try to make my miracle baby, I never believed in giving up in something I want sooo badly!! 

Praying my little one will stick!!! Stick baby stick(I'm tearing again,ugghhh)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Nevergivingup - You are BLESSED. I love your attitude dispite the sobering news. Although, I am more than sorry to hear about the loss of one of our 2, I am happy that you are keeping a PMA for the fittest little one. Thanks for truly never giving up. :hugs:

I can imagine your joy in hearing the HB for the first time. New, healthy life, is beautiful. I look forward to seeing your future scans.

Oh, oh and yes you are G.R.I.T.S. (Girls Raised In The South)!


----------



## nevergivingup

@ BayBeeEm, THANKS FOR BEING SOOO SWEET!!!! Im going to miss talking to two that was in me but it's okay, BECAUSE NOW WE'RE FOCUSING ON YOU AND TRYING TO GET OUR MIRACLE BABY IN THAT WOMB OF YOURS!!!
I LOVE IT, I thought only us South Carolina girls only be screaming G.R.I.T.S !!! Ahhhh I LOVE IT, how cool is that!!!


----------



## bamagurl

AAAHHH loving all the G.R.I.T.S popping up :)

Nevery~ I truly believe God placed 2 babies in there so He could have one and you could keep one this time! What a wonderful blessing to hear the heartbeat! You are such an inspiration! Your encouraging spirit is such a blessing to the rest of us! I just know your miracle baby is going to make it :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Ahhh THANKS BAMAGURL!!!!!! That made me tear up. Y'all are really the best, and trust me my inspiration really comes from y'all Bc y'all stay sooo sweet and happy how can I not!! Now we have 3 women testing on the 30th and 1 testing on the 31st right? how cool is THAT....Ahhhhhh!!! ICANT WAIT YO HEAR ALL THE BFP's!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Yes all yall ladies certainly make the ttc thing a whole lot more fun & easy to go through!

Yay!! I am so hoping that this is it for all of us! We all deserve it so much! Out of you ladies testing do yall have any symptoms?


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hello there, had a quick read and lot's been going on here over the last few days! :thumbup:

Best of luck to lpjk and Hopestruck with the early, hopefully, sticky BFP's. :flower:

It sounds like the pregnant women are doing just great too. 

Well, it was a chemical for me this month. My tests didn't get any darker and my period arrived with spotting on Sunday and in full force on Monday. Horrendous. So heavy and painful. Never mind. CD5 now and ready to move on move on to August. 

Thanks for all the nice, supportive comments. They did help. :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

LuxLisbon33 said:


> Hello there, had a quick read and lot's been going on here over the last few days! :thumbup:
> 
> Best of luck to lpjk and Hopestruck with the early, hopefully, sticky BFP's. :flower:
> 
> It sounds like the pregnant women are doing just great too.
> 
> Well, it was a chemical for me this month. My tests didn't get any darker and my period arrived with spotting on Sunday and in full force on Monday. Horrendous. So heavy and painful. Never mind. CD5 now and ready to move on move on to August.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice, supportive comments. They did help. :hugs:

Aww :hugs:

Praying this cycle is the one for you!!


----------



## Krissy485

Hopestruck- I know how hard the wait can be and how frustrating it can be....but you MUST think positive! Having a great mind set is the first step in making sure this pregnancy takes. TAke me for example. I of course keep thinking I am having all these early signs and symptoms so I figure I should treat myself as though I already know I am pregnant. Then if it is a :bfn: this month I will at least know that if it had been a :bfp: I did everything right and if a :bfn: well I am just getting ready early :)

Lux-sorry for the chemical :hugs: you will scare the :witch: away next month!

Bamagurl-well I "think" I have symptoms lol! My boobs being the worst. Although I never really had any O symptoms before and this month my boobs hurt and they have not stopped hurting! When I took my bra off last night they felt like they weight a ton! I also been having light cramping and a stretching feeling the the pelvic area? 6 more days till :test: !

Nevergivingup-congrats on the one and sorry about the one :angel: I will keep you in my prayers just like all the other wonderful ladies I have met on here!


----------



## lpjkp

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update from me, but not a good one :( Looks like I've been the victim of a chemical this month...getting bfn's on hpts now, and started heavy spotting, so expecting AF to be here by tomorrow...I feel a little deflated, because I DID have lines on those tests and I thought this was finally it...I don't know if I can keep going through this every month just to feel disappointed...


----------



## bamagurl

lpjkp said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update from me, but not a good one :( Looks like I've been the victim of a chemical this month...getting bfn's on hpts now, and started heavy spotting, so expecting AF to be here by tomorrow...I feel a little deflated, because I DID have lines on those tests and I thought this was finally it...I don't know if I can keep going through this every month just to feel disappointed...

Aww hun! :hugs: so sorry! you will get through this though & you will get your baby in your arms. don't lose hope & know that we are here for you no matter what happens!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Lux - I am so sorry to hear about the chemicals. I am learning to so much that I am almost enundated. Again, it wasn't until April that I knew what a chemical was and to think that they are so common. Yes, August is just around the corner. It is my prayer that it is so. 


Lpkjp - I am soooooo sorry for the frustration that comes with all of this. I really want you to try to push on through this and NOT let this demoralize you. I hope you have all of the right support around you in the physical ... you have more than enough here. That said, lets wait and see what happens with AF ... Sighs


----------



## Krissy485

lpjkp said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update from me, but not a good one :( Looks like I've been the victim of a chemical this month...getting bfn's on hpts now, and started heavy spotting, so expecting AF to be here by tomorrow...I feel a little deflated, because I DID have lines on those tests and I thought this was finally it...I don't know if I can keep going through this every month just to feel disappointed...

Lpjkp-sorry to hear this :hugs: I hope you can keep the :witch: away next month!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lux and lp so sorry about the chemicals... :hugs: praying next month you get your sticky beans.

Hope....stay positive girl. Know that we are here for you!

Never...LOVE your attitude!!!! I'm so sorry about your lil bean, but knowing there is another beautiful HB and bean growing is awesome news!! I am not a true G.R.I.T.S. but my daughter is! Pure North Crackalakian!! Lol!! Hehe this totally just made me think of that Ericka Badu song "Southern Girl"....going to listen to it right now lol

AFM...worn out, tired, stressed.....but DH is doing what he can to relax me. Expecting a call from car place. Praying they can work with me....please God please!! I'm keeping food down better now that I'm snacking more than eating meals. We are re-homing Cookiee :( she won't house break and it is unsanitary. I am the one always home and DH said enough is enough. She leaves "accidents" everywhere and DH is afraid one of these days I won't see it and slip and fall. I'm sad...but I understand his reasoning...


----------



## Gregsprincess

Never - sorry about your :angel: but I'm sure it was wonderful hearing the hb of your little bean. 

Lux and LP - sorry about your chemicals they are so horrible messing with emotions :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz33 said:


> Lux and lp so sorry about the chemicals... :hugs: praying next month you get your sticky beans.
> 
> Hope....stay positive girl. Know that we are here for you!
> 
> Never...LOVE your attitude!!!! I'm so sorry about your lil bean, but knowing there is another beautiful HB and bean growing is awesome news!! I am not a true G.R.I.T.S. but my daughter is! Pure North Crackalakian!! Lol!! Hehe this totally just made me think of that Ericka Badu song "Southern Girl"....going to listen to it right now lol
> 
> AFM...worn out, tired, stressed.....but DH is doing what he can to relax me. Expecting a call from car place. Praying they can work with me....please God please!! I'm keeping food down better now that I'm snacking more than eating meals. We are re-homing Cookiee :( she won't house break and it is unsanitary. I am the one always home and DH said enough is enough. She leaves "accidents" everywhere and DH is afraid one of these days I won't see it and slip and fall. I'm sad...but I understand his reasoning...

Sweetz-Yes try and stay as relaxed as possible...it all works out in the end! A good example I have for you is when I had my first child. I had gone through an 18 hour induction and ended up with a cseciton. Well the next night my husband went to the temp job he had at the time that was suppose to last at least a few more months and found out they were letting all temps go. WE could not believe it. There I sat in my hospital bed holding my first newborn and wondering how the heck we could care for him. Thank god at that point we stil lived with my parents, we were both 21, but still we wanted to be on our own. That is where fate stepped in and less than a week later he found a job as a maintaince worker, and we not have if he still had that temp job. He worked at that job for 5 1/2 years, and the best part was it came with a free aprtment so we got to move out on our own. He is now at a new apartment complex making more money and we are now closer to family been here for 2 months now. 
So guess what I am trying to say is keep your chin up buttercup it will work out the way it is suppose to :hugs: You just keep that little :baby: happy and comfy.


----------



## Sweetz33

Stupid question but what does PAL and TTCAL mean? I see it often...


----------



## hopestruck

HI all, just wanted to jump in for an update(below). Thank you all SO much for your constant encouragement and positivity...it truly means a LOT to me. I appreciate you all sooooo much for your kindness and openness, and patience for people like me (lol). But seriously, thank you to ALL of you. :kiss:

Sweetz - PAL/TTCAL means Pregnant/Pregnancy After Loss and TTC After LOss (I believe). Sorry to hear about your car craziness, I hope everything gets sorted out soon! How frustrating. :(

Never- I am absolutely amazed at how graceful, positive, and faithful you have been through all of this. I am sorry to hear about the twin but my heart is bursting with joy for your LO who is PERFECT and HEALTHY. :cloud9: <3 <3 <3 You are a constant inspiration for us all and I appreciate you more than you can know!!

LP and Lux- I'm so sorry to hear about the chemicals. :hugs: Up until this afternoon (will write more on that below) I was convinced I was having one as well and just felt...well, horribly depressed, low, sorry for myself, angry, etc. I know how tough it is to lose, even after a short time, so I'm sending all my <3 to you both right now. I applaud you for your continuous positivity and hopefulness towards the future...I know it will be rewarded with chubby bouncing babies in no time. xoxox

Well my UPDATE is that: after reading all day about chemicals/faint HPTs, I came across a post by one woman who claimed that afternoon is actually WAY better than FMU/2MU. I was so convinced I was having a chemical that I figured I didn't have anything to lose, so I went for my last FRER after a 2-3 hour hold (wasnt trying, was just working and not drinking much). 

Much to my amazement, the line came up within 1 minute and was SIGNIFICANTLY darker than this morning's test. Amazing! Afternoon pee is the way to go! I also took a Digi that said "Pregnant". I am absolutely ELATED. :wohoo:

Pic shows 13dpo (FMU), 14dpo (FMU), 14dpo (afternoon) - keep in mind the top two were even fainter before they dried :) :


Of course, this doesn't mean that this pregnancy is going to be successful or not (Betas will give us a better idea of that) but it DOES mean that my levels are probably going up at least somewhat :) Sooooo....in other words, I can relax a little, enjoy this good news, have a more positive weekend, and hope for more good news on Monday.

Now *cough* back to work...clearly it's been a VERY productive day *rolls eyes at self*.

I think I will make a ticker for myself now :)

<3 you all!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay hope!


----------



## lisalee1

Never- I love your positivity. I'm sure that listening to the HB was soooo amazing! It is truly a miracle. Very happy that despite the loss, everything is great with the other little one. 

Bamagirl- You are so sweet. Your words of encouragement to Never were thought-provoking. Almost made me tear up. 

Lux & LPJ- Sorry to hear about your chemicals. We are all rooting for you next month. 

Hopestruck- So excited about your news! :dance:

AFM- I'm just rolling with the punches. M/S comes and goes for me, but I am getting nauseous in the morning AND evenings. Just threw up in a restaurant bathroom b/c of the smells (stood in line too long waiting for food). My boobs are not as sore. Everything else is the same. 

Can't wait til we have our new wave of weekend/early next week testers! :)


----------



## bamagurl

Hope struck I am so freaking excited for you! I'm on my phone & didn't even have to blow it up to see those beautiful lines! That is so wonderful!! :wohoo: time to update the title!! Makes me want to go poas haha


----------



## hopestruck

Bama, Yaaaaay thank you!!!

Hehehe, 12DPO.....you could! ;) But honestly, DON'T. LOL. If this current experience has taught me anything, it's:

*TEST LATE (14dpo) & TEST IN THE AFTERNOON*

Words of the wise, my friend. Will help you from entering crazyville over here.


----------



## bamagurl

Haha yes I will take you up on your advice mam!! Surprisingly I'm not in a huge hurry to test. 

Lisalee~ugh hope the ms eases off for sure but what blessing your little one saying mom still here :wave: lol


----------



## Krissy485

Lisalee- i am new to this thread so a late congrats to you on your baby! :happydance:

Hope-I am SOOOO happy for you! :wohoo: Come to think of it with my youngest son it was like 9pm when i tested with him and came back very dark! I will keep your words of widsom when i start to test on 8/1 I will be 12dpo :witch: due 8/3 and I am always on time.


----------



## Sweetz33

My bfp this month was late at night....dark as can be too...


----------



## Sirbaby

Hopestruck~ I am dancing around in my seat for you. Im not even playing. I been reading and feeling your pain with you but now Im sharing your joy with you!!! I am so excited for you. I know you feel so good right now. I will be praying for a sticky because you deserve it, we all do. Clap, shake clap!!!!

Bama~ girl your will power is strong. I love it; you are not setting yourself up for the possible disappointments. I cant wait to you test though. I have my finger toes and legs crossed for you. Wait Ill cross my arms instead, I cant get a BFP with my legs crossed lol. Im just playing. 

Never~ youre another one in here that encourage me to keep my head up and have faith. You go girl with your positive attitude. Why be negative? It is sad but giving it to God you cant go wrong. Lets just have faith for the LO while he/she sticks to mommy!!

Sweetz~ I am happy that your DH is relaxing you. Claim your happiness even when in time you can find things to cry/frown about.

Krissy~ I really hope this is your cycle. 

Afm~ I still havent received a positive Opk. I wanted to baby dance but I was knocked out last night when dh got home from work &#61516; I will bd today though. I just pray I catch my rainbow.


----------



## bamagurl

Sirbaby said:


> Hopestruck~ I am dancing around in my seat for you. Im not even playing. I been reading and feeling your pain with you but now Im sharing your joy with you!!! I am so excited for you. I know you feel so good right now. I will be praying for a sticky because you deserve it, we all do. Clap, shake clap!!!!
> 
> Bama~ girl your will power is strong. I love it; you are not setting yourself up for the possible disappointments. I cant wait to you test though. I have my finger toes and legs crossed for you. Wait Ill cross my arms instead, I cant get a BFP with my legs crossed lol. Im just playing.
> 
> Never~ youre another one in here that encourage me to keep my head up and have faith. You go girl with your positive attitude. Why be negative? It is sad but giving it to God you cant go wrong. Lets just have faith for the LO while he/she sticks to mommy!!
> 
> Sweetz~ I am happy that your DH is relaxing you. Claim your happiness even when in time you can find things to cry/frown about.
> 
> Krissy~ I really hope this is your cycle.
> 
> Afm~ I still havent received a positive Opk. I wanted to baby dance but I was knocked out last night when dh got home from work &#61516; I will bd today though. I just pray I catch my rainbow.

Thanks I'm trying to be as patient as possible! Thanks yes please don't cross your legs bhahahaha :wohoo: you gotta be able to do the baby dance.


----------



## lisalee1

Thanks Krissy! It's very exciting. Got to hear the HB for the 1st time last Friday. Can't wait til you get your BFP on 8/1! 

Sirbaby- Where are you in your cycle? Your ticker says 8 days. Is that correct?


----------



## Sirbaby

Yes I am cd 8. I'm not sure if my cycles are28 days because this is my first one after miscarriage. I hope I am doing this whole timing things right.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hopestruck - I am happy to hear about the turn around. Thats the kinds of news and report I like to hear. 

Lisalee - How are you feeling? I hope you're still flourishing in the beauty that is pregnancy!


Bamagurl - Loving all of your positivity. LOVING it!

Sirbaby - lol @ not keeping your legs crossed! Too funny. Looking forward to your testing, too!

Krissy - So your testing 8/1? What a week, next week, promises to be!


----------



## nevergivingup

WOW DID I MISS ALOT AGAIN....uggghhhh...WHICH IS AWESOME!!!!

Sweetz: O my you have a daughter thats part of G.R.I.T.S, you are sooo lucky!!! Lol, my sister and aunts stay in North Carolina, and I go there every week. I just can't get away from my country roots!!

Luxlisbon & Lpjkp: I'm sooooo sorry about the chemicals, ugghhh. The great thing is is that it didn't wait to happen until you were further along taking even longer to TTC. Your AF has came on and you two will be in the TWW in no time, praying for yous!

Hopestruck!! Really <3 ya!!! YAYYYYYYYY, I knew it!!! Now stop pouting and give that baby a chance to live!!! Now can we put you on the list since you're making your ticker!!???!???? Huh? Huh? Huuuuuhhh?

Sirbaby: aww Thank you ma'am, we're def here to encourage each other!!! Don't worry ab missing one night of BD, sperm can live up to 5-6 days so relax and rest, you don't have to wear that DH out. Hope you get that POSITIVE OPK SOON!!

Lisalee: Go you, I'm SOOO happy that your ms is going down,and that those boobs arent as sore. Sorry that the throwing up is still lingering, it'll get better Bc you're going to be in 2nd trimester in no time!!

BamaGurl: you are awesome, I love your POSITIVITY!!!! I wish we all could hang out people would def think we're weird Bc we'll probaly be smiling and giving each other hugs and compliments the whole time!!! 

AFM: my sore boobs are minimizing but my nausea is stronger and vomitting still continues and my face had officially allowed Mrs. Pimples and her whole family to move in on my face....

P.s. I can't wait to update our list with soon BFP!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Just a quick check in. I am having pre-menstrual cramp like pains but CD28 isn't until next Tuesday. My cycle before the loss was between CD28 - 30 in length and I typically had cramping on CD1 if at all. We will see what it all means soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol never! I sure do love my G.R.I.T.S. baby! What part of state? We're in the mountains...well I'm not but her sperm donor lives there and that is where she is ATM. Gotta love joint custody *blech!*

ATM I'm gassy as all get go. It is sooooo gross! Ms letting up a bit. I also have these weird sensations around my belly button like someone is stretching my skin. It is so weird feeling. 

On a side note, my rottie is making suckling sounds....too cute for words!! When she goes into a deep sleep she does it sometimes. Hehe gotta love my furbaby!!


----------



## bamagurl

Hope all you ladies are doing well still! 

AFM~ really nothing to report. No shining symptoms or anything to report. Ddint know if thats a hoid or bad sign, guess I'm just waiting for af to show or not...


----------



## Storked

Howdy guys! Sorry I rarely post- truth is that I haven't been TTC.
Those antibiotics gave me a wicked yeast infection which I am treating so I haven't been having sex. Lame.
Next weekend I go visit my niece to see her son (yep, I am a great aunt at the ripe age of 24) and will possibly come away with baby fever :)
:dust: ladies!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hope - :wohoo: :yipee: I did think it may take a little while to get a darker test and I'm so glad you did :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Chicas, Ooooh I feel so happy to be posting here on better terms. :cloud9:

Sirbaby, your post made me smile WIDE and LAUGH out loud! Thank you so so much. And yes, no keeping your legs crossed! ;) Do you have a plan for BDing? As much as possible, SMEP variation, when the mood hits, etc.? 

Lisalee - Hun I feel like I never give you enough focus in my comments. I think it's cuz everything seems to be going just perfect for you! And you don't complain much, unlike the rest of us :wacko: In any case, I'm thinking of ya and hoping you are feeling good. 

Thanks BaybeeEm!!! :) Interesting bit on the cramps! I don't know if it means anything to you, but I am experiencing MEGA cramping right now (feels like mild AF cramps, consistent throughout the day and a bit yesterday as well). Guess the little blasty is getting comfy in there and things are stretching around :) But it was also a big sign for me in my last pregnancy - I could pretty much pinpoint implantation (last time it was 6-7dpo) because I felt those cramps. I got my BFP at 10dpo in that one. So it could be a VERY good sign!

Never - Honestly, everything you said in your earlier post totally stuck with me today...like big time.. I had the words resounding in my head: give this baby a chance. Heck yeah. And have faith and BELIEVE. That meant a lot to me. Feel free to continue the sage, wise, awesome advice and Bible passages. I need all of the inspiration I can get and you are soooo good at it!!! :thumbup: Glad to hear your boob soreness is decreasing, though sorry to hear about the vomiting and zits :( Pregnancy has its awesome glories, huh? I'm lucky that the worst I have experienced in terms of sickness is just bad nausea. Oddly that was with my BO which didn't develop at all, whereas my other pregs (even the most recent) that went further I wasn't sick at all. Actually, I won't say I've been "lucky" (that couldn't be further from the truth when it comes to TTC!) but I am thankful I haven't felt just horrendous. It would have made the losses feel that much worse, I think. 

Sweetz, sorry about the gas! Pregnancy is so unglamorous sometimes. I hear you also start getting hair in unusual places later on...LOL. You'll have to let us know if/when that happens!

Also sorry to hear about Cookiee. :( Have you ever tried Nature's Miracle Enzyme cleaner? It's a pet stain/smell cleaner that completely takes out the scent in carpet and flooring. When we adopted our pup (she was also a rescue, and had a TON of issues/quirks) she was NOT housetrained. Using NM worked AMAZINGLY....because they won't ever get attracted to the same spot again. Then lots of rewards for going in the right place. She hasn't had an accident since. Not sure where you're at with things or what you've tried, but thought it couldn't hurt to put that out there. 

Bama - Nothing to report can be a good thing :) As we just saw I had nothing to report until my flash-flood of nausea on Monday night. So we won't stop holding our breath!

Night ladies...time to catch up on some much needed :sleep:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol hope you will be the first to know about strange hair happenings haha! As for Cookiee I have tried everything and I mean EVERYTHING! I even let her do the business in the garage and I thought I had her trained to just go in there. I could kinda understand why she hated going outside as hawks do frequent my trees and she is, well, tiny. She was doing well. I would leave the garage door open...she would run in there to pee...but then come back in and poop in the living room or entryway. Ugh...and lately she is doing everything in the house. Not to mention she is now chewing everything in site and ate my X-Men DVD...*sigh* she is cute, but cuteness only gets you so far. Also she has gotten very possessive to the point of aggression with me. I had her on my lap and my rottie just came to sit by me and she attacked her. My rottie is super docile so she whimpered and ran away. Every time my rottie comes near me now, Cookiee attacks her. She even nipped at DH when he came to give me a hug. That is just a dangerous situation...


----------



## hopestruck

Yikes, I totally agree, aggression is NOT good. Sounds like she needs someone who will have a lot of experience as well as a TON of time to commit to dealing with some of those issues. It's so tough with dogs, we want the best for them but sometimes it really feels impossible to get through. Our girl is currently in the habit of pulling up vegetables from our garden and EATING THEM. Her recent favourite is broccoli flowers. It's still mid-season so they are small...looks like no brocc for us this fall! Brat...


----------



## Sweetz33

Well at least she is eating healthy! Mine has a fascination with beetle bugs and brings them to me as a prize...*gross*


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Fantastic news Hopestruck. This time is your time. :flower:

My sympathies LPJ, it sucks donkey's ball's.

Just to say, I have also had better results from saved afternoon pee too rather than FMU.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Just stopping by to let you all know I've been stalking again. Hard to find time to post once I've caught up on all the chat that's been going on!!

A couple of things though:

Never - I'm so so sorry about your twin loss. Like it was said earlier though, you keep one and our amazing God will keep one and you will meet your babies in heaven one day. I'm excited for you for the gorgeous bub that's still hanging on in there and pray believing that God has an amazing plan for that little person. I love your attitude! Maybe having had 2 in there meant your progesterone levels were high enough this time to get you past the 4-8 week mark so this baby could be happy and healthy (2 corpus luteums producing progesterone instead of just one!).

Ladies, I'm so sorry about your chemicals :hugs: I've only had one confirmed MC that way, but I actually suspect I've had a few more that I just never did a test on (had that pregnant 'feeling', then an unusual AF). The only positive thing about those is like Never said, you almost 'waste' no time and can move straight on to next cycle. Do take the time to grieve though if you need to. Those were still babies and you have still lost little people along with the hopes and dreams you had for them :hugs:

Storked - I hope you're better ASAP so you can get back to TTC if that's what you want. I've missed you in here :flower:

Hopestruck - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm praying that this one is sticky and just a little shy ;) When do you get the results of your bloods back?

I'm very excited about all the girls testing over the weekend and early next week!! Bring on the BFPs!!

AFM - I'm almost certain O day was Monday as I had massive O pains again that night the same as last month (needed panadol to get to sleep) and that was my last day of fertile CM, and while we probably DTD around the right times to have caught the eggy I'm just not feeling like this will be our cycle (and I'm strangely fine with that?!). Maybe I'm just trying not to get too excited for fear of disappointment, but I would be VERY surprised if I got a BFP this month. AF is due on the 6th of August, but I think I'll wait to test until the weekend if I can hold out that long. Especially because I don't think I'm pregnant. So it'll be the 11th for me. 4DPO and if I'm symptom spotting (which I'm not!...) all I can observe is randomly servere acne that started right on ovulation. I seriously have massive pimples and they're everywhere!! Damn hormones!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz and Hopestruck; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness, pimples DDC: March 5, 2013

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: hadn't kicked in yet. EDD: April 4th, 2013


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Bamagurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing : July 30th

BayBeeEm: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing :July 31st 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee: Testing August 1st

Luxlisbon33: AF showed :thumbup: /

Angelserenity: AF Showed :dohh:

Lpjkp: AF showed :thumbup:

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :flower:

Krissy485: DPO: In TWW :coffee: Testing: August 1st

Mummy_2_One: 4DPO/ In TWW:coffee: /Testing : August 11th

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC


----------



## lisalee1

Sirbaby- CD 8 is good. You've got plenty of time to get that positive OPK! Depending on how far along you were when you had the MC, your cycles could return to normal much quicker than you think. When I had my MC at the end of May, my HCG was not that high b/c it was a blighted ovum. Therefore, I ovulated about 14-15 days after the "event." A normal month for me was 13-14 days, so not too far off at all. Time to get your BD strategy together! ;)

Bamagurl- No symptoms can be a great sign. Usually, any time your "symptoms" are different than a normal month, it can be a good sign. You'll be testing soon enough! Fingers crossed for you this weekend! :)

Never- Thanks for keeping this thread together. I promise we have almost the exact same symptoms! Minus the pimples for me. I'll let you know if this tea that I bought yesterday works. I also heard that sucking on mints is supposed to help too for the nausea and MS. 

BayBeeEm- The cramps may be a good sign. Hoping so! :good luck:

Hopestruck- Thanks for your kind words and thoughts. Have to try my best to remain positive (not easy all the time tho). Plus, I don't feel you guys are complaining. We're just sharing and I like to read other people's stories! So it works for me!

Mummy- You're officially in the TWW! Yay! Now just sit back and relax. You've already done all the hard work! ;)

Storked- Hope you recover soon. Keep being a good auntie.

Sweetz- Can't really do anything about the gas except stay away from people! :)

Someone earlier was talking about FMU vs. evening urine. With this current pregnancy, I tested at around 11 dpo in the evening, did not hold my urine, and the test came up quickly on an IC. So I think once the HCG is high enough in your system, it will show up with any urine. (In case some of you may remember, my 1st test was at around 9 dpo and I think that was FMU. It showed up faint but definitely there and definitely within the time frame. I actually threw the test out b/c I wasn't sure if it was residual from the prior month's MC,)


----------



## bamagurl

Hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well today! 

Yeah as the time goes by I am getting more & more nervous about it actually. I am pretty sure I am back to a 28 day cycle because of O; however last cycle was 32 days which would put af due Wednesday! We :sex: on possible O days for both cycles just in case. I guess I am worried for nothing, if not this month then next month or the month after that. I just know I will super worry if not this month because we covered our bases, or so I thought...

Sorry about Cookie Sweetz! Aggression is a serious thing! However let me just say I have heard that animals are very in tune with people and she could know that you are pregnant and that is why the aggression unless she was doing this before. I had found a puppy when I was pregnant and I guess hormones kicked in & I wanted to keep it, but it was just too much trying to take care of a puppy when I was so far pregnant haha.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Sweetz lol, you are better than me, Bc he would probaly get on my nerves having to deal with my daughter and him. Their from Charlotte NC. I love the mountains up there.

Hopestruck: I'm sooo glad i can help you feel better. I'm still so happy for you!! Are you taking your progesterone gel now?

LisaLee: yea I've noticed that too about our Symptns being so similiar. Im def glad too Bc I was starting to question why are they lessening up,but to know you're a few days ahead of me and going thru the same thing makes me feel better!! I have tons of soft peppermints and they really do help, and yea I would love to know the name of that tea.

BayBeeEm: I had pre-menstrual cramps and I thought AF was on her way so I'm hoping this is it for you.

BamaGurl: don't worry about Symptns, everyone dosent have them so def don't count yourself out!!

Mummy 2 one: Thanks ma'am. It was def a milestone to make it to 8 wks, my first m/c happened @ 12wks so that's my biggest milestone, to get past that and beyond. I love the anatomy you threw in there with the 2 corpus Luteums, science says you can't go wrong with that, so I agree 2 corpus Luteums producing progesterone def doubles the chances, thanks ma'am.

AFM: Today DH is being a jerk, I guess you can't get everything your way all the time.Well had to refill my progesterone gel, ugghh I have 4 more wks to be on it then I can stop. YAYYY! Nothing to really report, I hope everyone have an Fantastic Friday!!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks never! With my dd I didn't have any symptoms just woke up one day & realized hey I haven't started so I tested & there were 2 lines!! Lol I guess if nothing happens tomorrow will wait & see if anything happens Wednesday.


----------



## Krissy485

Sirbaby said:


> Yes I am cd 8. I'm not sure if my cycles are28 days because this is my first one after miscarriage. I hope I am doing this whole timing things right.


Sir baby-I had found out on 4/13 that I would miscarry due to blighted ovum, D&C on 4/17 and Had my first af on 5/16, next on 6/10, next on 7/7, so I am thinking mine went back to normal for me pretty quickly, actually more normal than when i was trying before so I think that is a good sign! Good luck to you ! :dust:


----------



## hopestruck

Mummy, thanks so much for your kind words! I think baby is starting to make a "physical" appearance now, the symptoms are definitely creeping up and I have a good feeling my betas are going to reflect that! I'm going for the 2nd one today. May be able to get the results from my first beta (though not sure as its a nurse taking my blood). To be honest though, I'm most concerned about how fast the hcg is rising, so I don't mind if I have to wait until Monday to get the numbers. Based on the fact that my HPTs went from barely visible on 12dpo to fairly strong last night (14dpo) i have a good feeling! :thumbup: sorry to hear about your o pains! I had them REALLY bad this past cycle for the first time ever... It was quite a shock how much they really throbbed. It's great to hear that you are feeling relaxed about the TTC process though. That's a good way to be and you save yourself a lot of disappointment. Sill kmfx for you though!! 

Lux - thank you do much! Yor words mean a lot to me. I'm glad to have you back here. How are you feeling these days?

Sirbaby - I agree with Lisalee that you might O sooner than you think! I normally have cycles that are 29-31 days, and my cycles after miscarriage are ALWAYS 35 days, to a tee. Funny how the body works. However, my O date does shift back a bit on those cycles and I have a 12 day luteal phase rather than the normal 13 or 14. So, you are in the runnings sooner rather than later, I'm sure!! Send you lots of :dust:

Never - thanks so much for updating the thread! Yaaaay!! Oh, and I do have some symptoms to report! the bbs are finally getting the tiniest bit sore (who was it that was saying their pregnancy cycles were the ones without sore boobs? Lisalee? I think I may be experiencing that! When did your soreness kick in?), but the main symptoms definitely have now are FATIGUE, holy moly.... Dizziness, every time I get up quick or turn around fast, night nausea (kept me tossing and turning from 3-4am last night) and I'm definitely feeling an increased appetite. Grow baby, grow!

Bama- funny that you mentioned having a puppy, not sure if you remember how we went looking at pups last weekend? Well, we're getting one!! Not one of the ones we looked at though. We decided to go with a breeder... We wanted a puppy who has been well taken care of and bred responsibly, especially because we decided to go with a Lab :) they have so many genetic issues (eys, hips, elbows) it becomes important to know that they're not inbred at all. So we are down on the reservation list for a puppy to be born around August 10th, who will come home with us in the beginning of October. Soooooooo excited. But assuming im still pregnant, yeah, this is gonna be exhausting!! :haha:

:hi: to all our lovely ladies.... It's FRIDAY! What's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## bamagurl

Aw yay! I have a purebred chocolate lab & just love him! He is outside but is such a sweet big boy!! We got him when our dd was 4 months old! He was inside for a little while but grew so fast he ended up outside! But we spend a lot of time outside so he still gets plenty of lovin! Can't wait to see pictures of your new additions (puppy & u/s for baby)


----------



## hopestruck

Hehe, thanks Bama! Your pooch sounds just awesome! Chocolate lab is actually my first choice as well! But we'll be just as happy with a yellow (hers are a darker shade which is nice) or a fox red, which is likely what the next litter will be (mix of reds and yellows) I'll be sure to post lots of pics of the babies ;) Labs are such wonderful dogs!!


----------



## bamagurl

Hopestruck~ Here are a few pics of our lab, Marley! The other dog in the pic is our corgi Rascal! He has grown so much and isn't even 1 yet oh my! haha New puppies are always so fun!
 



Attached Files:







1008111505_0001.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3









1008111506_0001.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









puppy.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2942.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz and Hopestruck; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness, pimples DDC: March 5, 2013

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Bamagurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing : July 30th

BayBeeEm: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing :July 31st 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" :sex:

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee: Testing August 1st

Luxlisbon33: AF showed / :flower:

Angelserenity: AF Showed :dohh:

Lpjkp: AF showed :thumbup:

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :flower:

Krissy485: DPO: In TWW :coffee: Testing: August 1st

Mummy_2_One: 4DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC :winkwink:


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks for the update Never! :happydance:

Bama, OMG, he is ADORABLE! SUPER cute puppy and what a beautiful full group guy he is!!! Love it! I really love the sleeker coat. Wow. I'm glad to know I have a lab resource on here if need be ;) You'll have to tell me if you do any fun tricks with him!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Bama I want your doggy he is gorgeous :cloud9:

Hope- congrats again :wohoo:

AFM I'm having a bad day feel fat, bloated and grumpy and jumped in the poas train and got a bfn so now feeling its a bust *sigh*

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## hopestruck

Awe, Gregsprincess don't feel down about it, you have lots of time still! I didn't test pos til 12dpo, and it was faint on Clearblue and almost inivisble on FRER. You're not out till :witch: comes!


----------



## nevergivingup

Gregsprincess i agree with Hopestruck you're not out until AF shows, don't give up yet!!

Hopestruck: you are most welcomed!!

Bama: those are the cutest furbabies ever!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I hope that you are both right. My DF just told me he's never known me be so highly strung and moody tonight, he thinks I look like I'm going to explode with emotion :shrug:


----------



## hopestruck

Gregs - it means your hormones are a'flowin'! ;)


----------



## Gregsprincess

hopestruck said:


> Gregs - it means your hormones are a'flowin'! ;)

:haha: they are definitely raging


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! Today has been a great day! DH was home and he surprised me by having landscapers come and fix the front and backyard. At first I was like yo wtf? How we gunna afford this!! Then he said nothing...apparently he bailed out the owner of the company and this was his Ty to him:) then....I got my kittyyyyyyyyy! Omg she is so damn cute! I just want to snuggle her and smother her!! Lol!! DH is trying all he can to des stresserize me, and it's working! He did all this so Icahn do one ofmy loves which is photography. I now have a beautiful yard and 4 cute furrbabies to build up my portfolio some. He did good....good hubby lol


----------



## lisalee1

Hopestruck-! YAY!!!!!!!!! Your symptoms sound excellent!!!! My earliest symptoms were fatigue and breasts getting sore later than usual. For me, I think the boobs got sore around 9 dpo? I just remember it wasn't 1 or 2 days after O like it normally was. In regards to fatigue, I was going to bed SUPER EARLY for me. Normally, I'd go at 11 but before I tested positive, I was going to bed at 9pm! My husband would tease me and say it's my bedtime. 

Gregs- Don't give up yet. If your test date is Aug 1, then surely you have a few more days to go. The earlier you test, the less likely you are to get a positive. So don't stress!


----------



## bamagurl

Gregs dont lose hope yet! You aren't out until af shows!!! 

Thanks ladies our fur babies are just rotten & I love it! I must admit I think they are quite handsome but I may be a tad bias lol. 

Sweetz- a kitty yay!!! I bet it is so stinking cute!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh......she is lol


----------



## bamagurl

And I bet your yard looks wonderful!!! :) It is sweet hubs is trying to relieve some of the stress you are feeling!!!

How are all you ladies tonight?


----------



## Sweetz33

My yard looks big and beautiful now! I plan on taking pics of the fur kids tomorrow playing in yard. :)


----------



## Storked

Kittens are amazing. Mine is so spoiled :)


----------



## Sirbaby

LisaLee1~ I am monitoring my cycle very closely. To determine if I have immediately returned to my normal cycle after miscarriage. Thank you for the encouragement and congratulations on your new pregnancy. I am so happy your cycles returned back to normal so quickly for you.

never~ thanks, I am trying my best not to wear DH out. I am so anticipating a positive opk. 

Bamagurl~ you are still in the race. You are not out into the witch shows up. I cannot wait until you test, keep us posted because I have a feeling you might get a surprise.

Mummy~ I hope you can relax while you are in your two week wait as we know can be very challenging. Try to wait as long as you can before you test. I often have a problem with that, I have testing anxiety.

Storked~ hope you get to feeling better. I cannot stand antibiotics for the same reason. This time shall Pass and you should be back to baby dancing.

Afm.~ I returned back to work this week after being off for a little over a month. So I am trying to adapt to my new busy schedule. I am anticipating possibly stopping TTC after this month if no luck. The reason why I may make this decision is because I have been trying for a while now and although, I know it will happen I have to continue on with my career plans. There is a opportunity at my job to promote but it requires physically and mentally exhausting processes. The whole process would possibly take up to one year. I really hate the fact that I have to kind of choose either/or but I will leave it in Gods hands. I would love to become pregnant this cycle and then do the whole process after the baby. This just might be my last cycle actively trying. I kind of think I am just going off of emotions right now and maybe I will feel different later. However, This cycle I'm all in.

~ I received my Basal thermometer and my first box of pre~seed. I am looking forward to using these two items along with my previous items :OPK's, prenatal, vitamin C, Fertile aid for men.
My baby dancing strategy is the SMEP plan. However I'm not sure how that plan is going to go with DH being tired all the time. I'm thinking does this guy think his baby is going to fall out the air lol. DH read what I just stated about him and he is cracking up laughing. Well at least there's some humor going on in here since there's no baby dancing. Okay I'm just playing but seriously there is some baby dancing to get done so I'll talk to you girls later it is 10 p.m. here where I am good night.


----------



## Storked

Sirbaby, I hear ya. I want to try because I feel that I will be letting down a child waiting to come to my family if I don't but I already feel burned out. Being sick really just knocked everything out of me.
Hope you get your baby soon :hugs: I want it all to fall back into place


----------



## Sweetz33

Pics tomorrow Storked hehe


----------



## Storked

I take so many pics of mine that my family goes nuts because I text them all day :D
But Sweetz, how can I resist such cuteness? I took a nap the other day and woke up to my kitty right beside me, sleeping on his back with his paws in the air. :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok ladies, so this it's totally random and out of no where, but I have a million pimples that have all started popping up since O day and they're no ordinary pimples either -- these are like the big fat older sister of regular pimples! This is going to be way TMI for a sec now, but I have them on my neck, on my face, on my back, and even 'down there'! And I mean in and around my 'zone', down there, not just surface stuff that's heaps more common. It's making me feel awful =( So just had to vent. I hope they go away in time for my birthday on Tuesday so I can stop feeling so yuck...

Other than that, nothing to report. I'm 4DPO today (Saturday), not 5 though, cause I checked back on my diary and O day was Tuesday. I was thinking too that if I've missed this month but manage to conceive next month, I'll be getting my BFP on Fathers Day, which is the day 3 tears ago that we found out we were pregnant with our DD :flower:

Hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## bamagurl

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing good today. I just need to a vent a bit. Does it or has it ever bother you ladies when you hear pregnant people who are close to you saying they are over being pregnant!? My sil just said that & all I can think is how can you be over it when I am so desperately trying to be. Guess I am just having a downer kind of day. I took a test this morning & bfn ;(


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah it can be bothersome Bama....but I can understand where both sides are coming from. Being the difficulty we have we will kill for the chance, but also on the other end of the spectrum....having no clothes that fit right, things swollen and painful, moody, feeling like a fat whale.....yeah...not trying to make your feelings any less just playing the devil advocate *ducks* don't throw anything at me lol jk

Today the hunger has finally hit....omg TOOO HUNGRY!!! haha I slept kinda off last night and was awoken by a cold wet nose and doggy breath in my face. Yeah...not pleasant. Today I plan on taking it easy and not doing much. I am going to enjoy my nicely landscaped backyard with the furkids. :) We finally named miss kitty. Her name is Cleopatra "Cleo" for short. She is stinking cute isn't she??


----------



## bamagurl

Aww she is adorable! 

I understand that sweetz... I guess haha! I suppose it is just the green eyed monster coming out a bit


----------



## Sweetz33

Well I will say this Bama...if I had some magic JooJoo Juice that will make people pregnant, you ladies in here would be the first to get it!


----------



## bamagurl

And we would sooooo appreciate that! haha I guess just getting impatient! I will bounce back and get positive again in a few


----------



## Gregsprincess

I get where you are coming from bama, I also hate when people get 'fed up' with their kids around and say things like "never have um they are a nitemare" and things similar :grr: yes I understand that when/if I get pregnant I'll probably moan about things still, I have a friend here who is pregnant and all she does is moan she can't have alcohol and needs a night out!


----------



## bamagurl

I guess it is one of those things where unless you have gone through a loss you don't realize how being pregnant is such a miracle & a joy! I loved being pregnant & would trade my left arm to be nauseous, sick, tired, moody, and everything else that comes along with it.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello all! 

Bamagurl - its like your channeling all of my emotions over there. I have a good friend of mine that is pregnant now (we were suppose to be 3 weeks apart) and when we are together she complains about how uncomfortable she is, how she isn't able to eat, how she hates prenatals. I'm not upset with her at all, I totally get where she is coming from but I find myself thinking "I would be happy to be going through all of those pregnancy related symptoms." Additionally, I also snuck in a test this morning ... negative. I think I'm due on Tuesday at the earliest but I feel like I am out of the running this month. Sooooo, I'm creating my plan for next month. Hubby and I didn't BD on the O day or the day after, we were so busy with house guests that we ended up making it to our room after the other had slept off. Soooo ... I know that may be the reason for my lack of a BFP. Next month, its me and him! LOL 

On another note, I love dogs and lab puppy makes my heart swoon. As in, can I have her? Just let me know where and when to pick her up. 

Sweetz - let me honest, I am not a fan of cats but Cleo appears to be all I need to change my mind. She really is cute. 

My BFP ladies of June, July and soon to be August - How are you all doing? I am patiently ... who am I kidding ... impatiently waiting for when the pics start rolling in. You know, a little inspiration for what is to be. 

My ladies is in wait - Your good news, would be awesome. Oh the countdown! Try not POAS as much as I have this cycle. I'm usually pretty disciplined but this month, I've made an olympic sport of it. Tested at DPO 8, 10, and 11. Sighs. 

AFM - Ok, so I've talked plenty about myself already but seeing as I know what AFM is, I feel it best to put it to use. I am still cramping. At times behind the belly button, other times at the site of either ovary. No positive, or slight postive test result yet. More updates to come as they become avialable.


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm~ glad I am not the only one! Your not out till af shows!! At times my super cute destructive lab may be up for a new home haha but he is too sweet so it balances out!! I have been occupying my time by turning the spare room into a play room for our dd! She loves it & it's been keeping me busy although I have been super weepy today. I still must admit I will be so shocked if af shows this month we did everything right but it's all up to God & His timing! I had a come to Jesus meeting last night & had to pray & renew my faith. While watching Facing the Giants I was reminded God is so much bigger than my ttc giants. Hope you ladies have a fabulous day!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe...my DH doesn't like cats but he has fallen in love with Cleo. Lucky Girl is getting a bit jealous bc he says hi to her first these days haha. She is just so stinking AH-DOOR-AH-BULL how can you NOT just love her??? 

AFM Stress level down a bit. Talked to car people...they are willing to work with me. TG!!! The lady that is now in charge of finances was very compassionate and caring. Told me I can make a partial payment whenever I can, just to keep her updated. OMG TG FOR HER!!! Whoever it was who said it would get better....you were right (sorry too tired to scroll back haha). 

I am starting to get a "different then gas bloating but still out there" pooch. Spoke to doctor and said it most likely is a lil baby bump due to the fact this is pregnancy # 5. I sent him a picture and he said, yes my dear that is a baby bump, w/o a doubt! Yes ladies, my doctor is only a text message away! Did I mention I LOVE my new doctor? lol!! I am so excited!!! I go in for another ultrasound in less then 3 weeks....OOOOOoooo sorry I am in an outstanding mood now. :)


----------



## bamagurl

That is so wonderful sweetz!!! I am so glad things worked out for you with the car!! No need to stress it all works out!! Aw I say baby bump pic..like now please mam!!


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL OK let me get on laptop in a few and post it hehe


----------



## Sweetz33

Not the best but it is there....It was gas bloating at first when I got a pooch, but I cut out dairy from my diet and all the gas/bowel issues are now gone....the bloat went down but this stayed. It is hard as a rock too and I can't "push it in" which is why he is more prone to say it is a bump rather then air. He has me going in next wednesday (at 8 weeks) to make sure all is OK. He said women who have had more then one birth/pregnancy tend to show earlier due to the body already knows what to do. Hey he's the doctor not me! hahaa


***edit*** Before I got pregnant I had a perfectly flat tummy. I am one of those crazy fitness nuts haha

Spoiler


----------



## bamagurl

Aw @ the little bitty baby bump! How cute!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I have a feeling this is going to be a biggen....my daughter was 9lbs10oz 2 weeks early, the surrogate was 5lbs something over a month early.... *oye*


----------



## bamagurl

Aww with our dd I thought she would be big because me and hubs both were big babies, but she was 2 weeks early & weighed 7lbs 8oz. 

With our baby we lost I was already poking out some with I thought was just super bloating, but I am going to be uber healthy this next time so I can hopefully not be as big haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Either I am emotional or Extreme Makeover Home Edition is a real tear jerker tonight....


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies. Looks like its on to August for me. When I wipe, I see a tinge of blood. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm said:


> Hello ladies. Looks like its on to August for me. When I wipe, I see a tinge of blood. I hope everyone is doing well.

Aww so sorry BayBeeEm! :hugs: I just know August is your month!!! :wohoo:


----------



## lisalee1

Aww BayBeeEm- hoping next mth is your time. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Ss baybee

AFM I have a horrible migraine ugh....Tylenol not doing crap and can't think of what to do to help it...any suggestions?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, hope you're all doing well. Just wanted to pop in and say a big CONGRATULATIONS to Hopestruck. Hope this is your rainbow baby chick xoxo.

Sorry all, manic with me at the moment. For all those girls moving into August I'll see you there! xo


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, love the bump and the kitten!
Bama, I have heard several pregnant ladies tell me lately that they wouldn't mindiscarrying because they are so miserable. I try not to get upset but if looks could kill...

So, I am going to be trying next month guys! After being so sick and on nasty meds and then a yeast infection...waiting out this cycle. I am so ready to TTC. I could tell myself all day that I have a fulfilling life but...I want kids dangit! Btw, nothing more embarrassing than being a childless great aunt at 24.
Ok, enough negativity. LET'S ALL HAVE BABIES :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

Storked its worse to be a childless great aunt to a 2 year old with a great niece on the way at almost 32 :cry: 
i'm sure we will all get there soon though


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!

BayBeeEm: i SOO love your POSITIVITY!!!! And I'm sorry ab your tinge of blood and cramps, although I really wished it wad IB bleeding. But I'm def rooting for you for August, hang in there, I'm right behind you!! At least you figured that you can do something more this time around. Fingers crossed!! I'm impatient with you!!

BamaGurl: Its ok to feel that way, my sister m/c a year ago and even though I m/c twice and prego now I still wont talk about my pregnancy or any bad days I'm having with her until and unless she's comfortable and I will never initiate it or keep going on about it, Bc I've been there and I know how it is to try to support something you want SOO bad with smiles. It's ok, you're going to get that BFP, you got it with your DD and I know you'll get it again!!!!

Stork: Glad you're back in the Game ma'am. Once you got baby fever it's no getting rid of it!! O yea what does "BTW" mean, I can't figure it out for nothing.

AngelSerenity: Glad you checked in was beginning to get worried that you left us. 

Ladies im SOO glad y'all are still hanging in there, we all got s BFP before so I know you all can get it again!!!

Hopestruck: has the "Omg, I'm pregnant kicked in yet?"
Lisalee: How are things going?

AFM: Nothing to report here really, was really bust this wknd didn't have any time to check in. My sore breast has left, had some nausea still but mo vomitting. I had back pain yesterday, that drove my brain crazy Bc I know that can be associated with m/c too....ugghhh, Got to stay positive though. Acne still acting up. My next appt. with my OB isn't until August 24, this is going to be a long wait...Until then we'll def have some August BFP's by then!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz and Hopestruck; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness, pimples DDC: March 5, 2013

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Bamagurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing : July 30th

BayBeeEm: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing :July 31st 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee: Testing August 1st

Luxlisbon33: AF showed / :dohh:

Angelserenity: AF Showed :dohh:

Lpjkp: AF showed :dohh:

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :cloud9:

Krissy485: DPO: In TWW :coffee: Testing: August 1st

Mummy_2_One: 4DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :wacko:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Never - BTW means by the way. Thanks for keeping this thread going, it's one of the only ones I spend time in xx
Try not to stress about the back pains either. There are too many good reasons for this bub to be your sticky rainbow baby!

Sweetz - I've never had migranes, so I'm not sure what you can do/take, and then what is safe in pregnancy either?? I hope you can get some relief quick though x

Storked - Glad to hear you're heading towards being on the mend lovely. August will be your month :flower:

BayBeeEm - I'm sorry to hear you're out hun :hugs: Has AF arrived properly? Sorry to pry if you don't feel like sharing.

Hopestruck - ... still so excited for you!!! :happydance:

Hi ladies who I've missed :wave:

AFM - I had blood taken today to see if I have glandular fever. I've have tonsillitis-like symptoms for about 3 weeks and antibiotics aren't working at all. Hoping that if I do have it that hasn't ruined our chances this month :( Not that I really feel like I'm pg, but I was STARVING hungry all day today. 6DPO and I've had a few twinges today.

It's my birthday tomorrow, so my luck has just got to change!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: ladies 
Well AF is on her way had the huge temp drop this morning and mild cramps. Weirdly I did a test anyway this morning that had a really, really faint line so it's either a really good evap line or its another chemical :cry: to cheer myself up I've had a cookie ice cream and tomorrow I will start being really good again. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy- Happy bday! I hope you figure out what's going on pretty soon.

Never, try not to worry about the back pain. I believe the back pain that you feel during MC would be VERY STRONG just like MC cramps. Many people associate back pain with early pregnancy symptoms. 

GregsPrincess- Sorry about the potential AF. But you don't know for sure unsure she shows. I don't really know anything about temping, but I'm hoping you're wrong and it's just implantation cramping. :)

Hopestruck- What are your symptoms today?

Bamagurl, AngelSerenity, Krissy, BayBeeEm, Storked- :hi:

AFM- Sore boobs have come back. Vomiting in the morning has somewhat died down. Instead, I have a feeling of nausea in the morning and evenings. Constipation is still the same. Nothing else to really note except I made it to 9 weeks yesterday! Woohoo! :happydance: 
My next appt isn't until Aug 23. But I'm just gonna try not to stress til then. Wishing everyone the best. :flower:


----------



## Storked

Gregsprincess said:


> Storked its worse to be a childless great aunt to a 2 year old with a great niece on the way at almost 32 :cry:
> i'm sure we will all get there soon though

We will :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Mummy, happy birthday girl! I am sorry that you aren't doing well either! :flower: hope you get to feeling better soon!
Never, hang in there honey! Is there any way you can be seen earlier? Prayers for you!

My husband just told me to iron his clothes. I kept my mouth shut but wanted to point out that my ex husband had to pay me to iron his clothes. But I worked. Being a housewife, I guess ironing is part of my job. Sucks :)


----------



## bamagurl

My goodness I feel like I have missed a lot! 

Stroked glad you are feeling better & I just know you will get your :bfp: soon!!

Mummy Happy Happy Birthday!!! :cake: hope your day is fabulous! 

Lisalee hope the 23rd gets here quickly for you!! 

Never try not to worry a lot of women I know have back pain with early pregnancy & end up having a beautiful healthy baby :)

To any of you ladies I missed :wave: 

AFM- trying to make myself get up & test. I'm terrified it's too early even though I know it's really not. Afraid of the result because if it's negative there is no well it's too early talk that can be done! Will let y'all ladies know.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!

I HAD TO DROP IN AGAIN AND TELL LISALEE "CONGRATS TO MAKING IT TO 9 WEEKS!!! It's all yours ma'am, and looks like we're going to be waiting together, Bc when you go on the 23rd of August I will BD going the next day on the 24th for 12wks+3 day mark! You've been having constipation? Ive just started having it and it really sucks,and i dread everytime I have to go to the restroom now!! GL ma'am!!

Storked: My DH know I don't iron Bc my clothes seems to never need ironing maybe Bc they fit alittle snug and I'm not buying any more until I'm further along, but Looks like you know what you're doing at 24 years old....a great aunt and a Ex-Husband, Go You! I need to stop talkn to my sister ab my DH and talk to you!! Jk!! I wanted to call my OB and see if I can get another u/S for reassurance since I was getting one weekly after figuring out I was prego but Im trying to stay sane and be patient an just wait for these 4 wks to hurry by.....sigh....keep me sane stork!!

Mummy 2 One: Thanks ma'am for staying with us. sorry about the tonsillitis, ughh it sucks being sick when TTC, but I'm sure it hasn't hurt your chances as long as you were doing the right things which we know you did. Oooo Happy 1 Day away Birthday!! Your luck will change, we have 4 months and August left in this year, you'll get it!!

BamaGurl: Thanks Ma'am, my friend AF was 14 days late after what she thought was her 2ww. She kept testing and testing but kept getting BFN's so she went to the doc and they did betas and her blood work came bk prego, she did an U/S and realized she was 9wks, all her HPt came bk negative. Don't lose hope!!

Gregsprincess: Sorry ma'am, but don't lose hope yet, put down those Temp sticks and be excited about your faint line you concieved if anything you have to give it a chance! I just hope this Is your definite BFP!! 

BTW :haha: my sister and her DH is trying to get prego but AF dosent come monthly if she dosent take medication to bring it on and medication to bring "O" on, I'm trying to help her every way I can, I got her some pre-seed, I told her everything I know about conceiving, I really want them to get prego Bc I can see the look I use to have in her eyes while looking at me. I'm praying really hard, fingers crossed Bc I know how she feels Bc she m/c too. There's must be a secret to it Bc back in the day women were popping them out like, "Oops I was pregnant, I already got 8!!"


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks never. For some reason I just feel like I am although I may be in denial lol. I took a test but its the one to take after you have missed your period, not sure that matters but of course it was negative. I am out of tests. I will now just wait & see what happens Wednesday. If at doesn't show I will test on Friday with the same tests I used the past 2 pregnancies that showed bfp. 

Never will say prayers for your sister ttc! It can be a frustrating disappointing journey. Hope it happens quickly for her.


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join? I am on cd 6 of a very long cycle. I O late with only a 10-11 day LP. I probably wont be testing until the last 3 days of August.


----------



## bamagurl

Welcome armymama! :wave:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Thanks everyone

Nevergivingup - I have to remain optimistic. I can't be on the sideline encouraging others to move forward with their TTC journeys then be a negative nancy when the cards don't fall the way I want them to. I also recognize that we didn't make sure we hit all bases last cycle hence the reason for a failure to make a home run. And of course lets not forget the stress that comes with my MIL being around the whole month. She left yesterday ... a little music please ... for a little :happydance:. 

Mummy - I haven't started properly yet. Still a little "wipe and see" action but not the real deal as of yet. I'm not officially due until tomorrow. I assume by then the flood gates will open. 

Bamagurl, Lisalee and Lpkjp - thank you all of the encouragement. I was a bit bummed that day but alas it is the Olympic season, why not take gold in the event that my DH and I relay in the best ... :sex: Go Team BayBeeEm! LOL

Everyone else, I hope you're doing quite well. More updates please!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Welcome ArmyMama! Looking forward to following you on your journey!


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Nevergivingup - I have to remain optimistic. I can't be on the sideline encouraging others to move forward with their TTC journeys then be a negative nancy when the cards don't fall the way I want them to. I also recognize that we didn't make sure we hit all bases last cycle hence the reason for a failure to make a home run. And of course lets not forget the stress that comes with my MIL being around the whole month. She left yesterday ... a little music please ... for a little :happydance:.
> 
> Mummy - I haven't started properly yet. Still a little "wipe and see" action but not the real deal as of yet. I'm not officially due until tomorrow. I assume by then the flood gates will open.
> 
> Bamagurl, Lisalee and Lpkjp - thank you all of the encouragement. I was a bit bummed that day but alas it is the Olympic season, why not take gold in the event that my DH and I relay in the best ... :sex: Go Team BayBeeEm! LOL
> 
> Everyone else, I hope you're doing quite well. More updates please!

BayBeeEm~ I just know you will take the gold in August for :sex:! I just know this will be the month for you!!! Your positive attitude is inspirational & wonderful! Just keep your head up & you will be in our next round of bfp!!!! :happydance: I just know it!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

Welcome Armymama2012 to our Awesome Group!!! 

BayBeeEm: You're your own Phychistrist!! You def hit it on the head, Thanks for supporting us and rooting us on but we need you to root for yourself more Bc that will make BD even more exciting rather than ritual. So tell AF to stop playing games and make up her mind if she's going to come then come so we can get started for Next Month and if not then stupid hpt stop playing mind games and love my bodily fluids!! Ok now I'm done venting, now back to cheerleading....GOOOOO BAYBEEEM!!

Thanks BamaGurl for always being so sweet!!! I really think your POSITIVITY beats mine!!! I wish we could all hang together, the fun we would have!!! You are really a breath of fresh air,I love seeing your comments! Go You!! 

AFM: vomitting has commenced in my sister car... :haha: now she's saying she going to kick me out and tie me to the top of the trunk:nope:


----------



## bamagurl

Aww haha never! I had that happen with dd. I was on my way to work and got sick on the way to work and had to turn back around to change clothes! It was horrible!!! 

Go BayBeeEm!! You got this one! This is almost like the Olympics! The TTC Olympics!!! haha Now what if this really was an event!?!?! Just something funny to think about ;)

Never ~ your comment makes me feel so much better today! I so could have slipped into a funk, but I am deciding to just cheer all of us on instead!


----------



## hopestruck

BaybeeEm, sorry the :witch: made her way in this month:( darnit! In any case though, August is an *excellent* month (my birthday!) and I reel it's gonna be your sticky baby month! The best part is that you still get a spring baby :) either way though. We're here with ya through the journey!!

Sweetz, your little bump is so cute! I also get the gas/bloating from dairy (even with Lactaid, ugh) so I don't eat much either. However, I do try to have it during preg cuz I know my body needs the extra calcium, I don't get nearly enough most of the time :/ plus it's a good source of protein :thumbup: that's amazing the your doc lets your text! Wish mine did that!

Angel, thank so much for the congrats! Waiting for blood results today and hoping they'll be promising. Can't wait to see what August has in store for you! :happydance:

Never, haha, the omg I'm pregnant feeling has kicked in somewhat, but to be honest I'm just trying to go with the flow. I'm feeling reallllly positive about this one and don't want to jinx it. For the first time since my first miscarriage, I really feel like I'm going to end up with a baby at the end of this! And that is a fantastic feeling :yipee: I hope I'm right! Sorry you are still experiencing some strong symptoms but the good news is that it means all is going well! I've been having a bit of back pain too, I don't think you need to worry about it at all unless there is bleeding which of course there ISNT because your little bean is perfectly healthy in there! :thumbup:

Mummy2one, sorry you are feeling so terrible! There seem to be a number of illnesses floating through the ether in this thread... Lol.i hope You'll be back to normal in no time! Funny how the twinges start so soon sometimes hey? I've had that experience before and wondering wtf my body was doing. I think it's just preparing a nice healthy follie for you:)

Aww Greg's I'm sorry the :witch: also made an appearance for you this month. Poop! I think for your sanity lets call the line an evap. No way t know for sure one way or the other, but we KNOw your time is coming up soon. And in the meantime eat all the cookie ice cream you need :) I've personal,y been going for the brownie/cookie dough mix (either Haagen daaz or Ben & Jerry's, both are equally good). Highly recommend it if you haven't tried already!

Lisalee, congrats on hitting 9 weeks! Baby is now starting to really look like a baby! Hehe. Thats awesome girl!! Glad to hear your vomiting has stopped. I kinda wish fr ONcE I could just experience vomiting, I guess I'm lucky but it would be nice to have that super sick pregnancy reassurance. When did yours kick in? I guess I'm still early...

Bamagirl, sorry about the BFN but you're really not out yet. My FRER was super super faint at 12dpo. I really do recommend clearblue IF you feel like testing again. If not, well see what this week brings! I'll be praying for good things for you sweetie :hugs: <3 ya.


AFM, not too much to report. Had a weird incident this weekend, decided to do another FRER in the late afternoon on 16dpo and the line was only about the same darkness as my afternoon 14dpo one (aahhhhhh!!) of course, I flipped, and PIAC again (no hold) and used my last clearblue digi, and that popped up as 2-3 weeks (it was only 1-2 on 14dpo). So I have no idea wtf happened there, but I decide to ignore the ugly FRER and use the digi as my benchmark. Weird though. I'm beginning it think that this pregnancy does just not do well with FRERs. My clearblue experiences have just been so much better. Also, I should get my betas back today. PRAYING for happy news!! It's our time for a sticky baby, darnit!


----------



## bamagurl

Hopestruck~ I love the new pic & of course I would go with the digi too! I cannot wait to hear your good news about your betas! I just know it will be what it needs to be :) I am so glad you have a good feeling about this sticky little bean! I cannot wait to hear all about your progressing pregnancy journey & symptoms!! YAY I am still just bouncing off the walls with joy for you! :wohoo:

Lisalee~ 9 weeks pregnant!!!!!!! Oh my the time is going by so quickly it seems!!! :wohoo: what an accomplishment! I cannot wait to see little pics of your little one!! I know your sticky bean is just a beautiful little bean right now :)

Sorry to all you ladies who have received the witch....but you know what August is for you!! I just know this coming month we will have a WONDERFUL abundance of :bfp:!!!

AFM~ I am not stressing about the bfn... I used a dollar store test and for some reason I just don't trust those. I have only gotten positives on frer so I am waiting for Friday to test again, that will give plenty of time for af to come if she is going to come & if not (which fingers crossed she will be too scared to show haha). I just feel it this month...but if God decides not this month trust me ladies we will be just :sex: and trying full force again next month :)


----------



## Storked

Prayers Hopestruck!
Welcome Armymama!
Wishing the best Bama :)
I'll pray for your sister Never! Hehe, I was divorced by 22- what happens when you marry your HS sweetheart and he turns out to be a complete jerk. It all came out well though because my DH is my best friend and I have known him my entire life. And we have more in common. And he is nice lol. So...can you get some more ultrasounds??


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck: def run with the DIGI response of 2-3! Can't wait to hear about your beta results, my fingers are def crossed for you and totally Thanks for the reassurance!!

BamaGurl; Awwwwwwww I just want to hug you why must you be so refreshing and sweet!!!!!!!! I'm rooting for you this month until AF shows but until then I'm a cheerleader for this month!!


----------



## Krissy485

WOW miss a weekend miss alot lol.

Sweetz-congrats on baby and babybump! glad everything worked out for you.

Storked-nice to meet you! I love your attitude lol

Bamagurl-fingers are still crossed for no! :witch: not here yet so you still have a chance!

BAbyem-my fingers are still crossed for you maybe ib but who knows right?

Hopestruck- you know your pg so dont worry about it :)

afm: I had a very busy weekend! Yesterday was my dh bday so I got up at 4:30am, yes before the butt crack of dawn!, so go with him. we spent the day fishing and at the beach with my family did not get home and go to bed till 11:30pm then back up at 7:30pm. symptoms boobs still sore, but other than that still pretty normal. My sinus though are terrible and this headache is on the verge of being a migraine!!! killer!!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks Never & Krissy~ I am so anxious/nervous! We will just have to see :)

Never~ When do you go back to the dr?


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz and Hopestruck; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and sleeplessness, pimples DDC: March 5, 2013

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013


SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:

Bamagurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing : July 30th

BayBeeEm: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing :July 31st 


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee: Testing August 1st

Luxlisbon33: AF showed / :dohh:

Angelserenity: AF Showed :dohh:

Lpjkp: AF showed :dohh:

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :cloud9:

Krissy485: DPO: In TWW :coffee: Testing: August 1st

Mummy_2_One: 4DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

Krissy, you are such a sweet wife! Hope your hubby really enjoyed his birthday :) 

I know I am a bit out of the loop, what CD are you on?

Also, forgot to say welcome Armymama! :) Good to see you on here!

Storked, sounds like you are definitely in the better with your current DH. I had a high school sweetheart who I definitely thought I was going to marry. All I can say is thank GOODNESS we ended up splitting and I met my current OH. I know he's the one for me :cloud9: and can't imagine what my life would have been like with my Ex.


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> Thanks Never & Krissy~ I am so anxious/nervous! We will just have to see :)
> 
> Never~ When do you go back to the dr?

I go bk to my OB August 24th,I'll be 12wks+3d, how will I stay sane for 4wkd Bama???? So I hope you know I will def be here in everyones business....in a good way of course!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Never, you are always welcome in my business! ;)


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> Storked, sounds like you are definitely in the better with your current DH. I had a high school sweetheart who I definitely thought I was going to marry. All I can say is thank GOODNESS we ended up splitting and I met my current OH. I know he's the one for me :cloud9: and can't imagine what my life would have been like with my Ex.

Yeah some people happily stay married to their HS sweethearts but...mine was mean. We had been very happy and he had wanted me to quit my job and start TTC and then he just came home and said he wanted a divorce because he was sick and tired of seeing my face every day. He was cheating. Good riddance :thumbup:

Gosh I wish I didn't have to wait to TTC but my antibiotic was a nasty one so I must :coffee:


----------



## hopestruck

OH MY GOSH Storked, good riddance indeed! Ugh! I totally agree with you that friends before <3 is the way to go. Me and my OH were super good friends for a year before we even thought about dating. So glad it went that way, because we are still best friends today.


----------



## nevergivingup

hopestruck said:


> Never, you are always welcome in my business! ;)

Haha, AWWW Thanks Hopestruck!!!! I can always count on you!


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> OH MY GOSH Storked, good riddance indeed! Ugh! I totally agree with you that friends before <3 is the way to go. Me and my OH were super good friends for a year before we even thought about dating. So glad it went that way, because we are still best friends today.

My mom always told me to marry your best friend- she also learned that the hard way because my dad was not a friend to her. So I married my best friend the second time around :)
It was so funny because when I told my siblings that I was divorcing the ex they were so relieved and immediately asked if I had talked to my current DH recently. For years I had been going on about how perfect a fit he was in our family and then I ended up marrying him. It was meant to be :kiss:


----------



## bamagurl

Aww never I wish I had business for you to be all up in :) maybe I will get some soon!

Sounds like you did things right the second time around storked!!! Me & dh were friends first also and I could not imagine my life with anyone else! He truly is my better half! He has been so sweet through all the loss and ttc, just confirms what I already knew~ that he is the one for me!!!


----------



## Storked

Mine is my better half too :)


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies. I am new to this sort of thing. My husband and I were blessed with a son back in 2010 and decided to try again (hoping for a girl) this year. We were over the moon excited when we found out that we were pregnant in May, but I miscarried at 5 weeks. So, it's been sort of rough. We decided to start trying again this month. My periods have been sort of bananas lately. They were usually every 24 days, but since the MC they range from 25-28. So, no idea when I'm ovulating. I've been following a fertility calculator calendar on a website, to see when I ovulate, which was either yesterday or this coming Wednesday. We've just been bedding like crazy hoping we get lucky this month. According to the website I am on CD13. I'm not too sure what all of this means, but I'm hoping we conceive. I've read that they call a pregnancy after a miscarriage a "rainbow pregnancy". I need a rainbow pregnancy. I'm trying not to stress or put too much thought into it, but it's so hard. I'm scared I will miscarry again or not conceive. We got pregnant so easy with our son, as well as in May. Yesterday I was experiencing some mild period like cramps which I know is supposed to be a sign of ovulation, but I really don't pay that much attention to my body, unless we're trying to conceive. It seems like I notice every little thing now and put entirely too much thought into it. Good luck to everyone, and hopefully we all get BFP's and have healthy pregnancies. :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Janelly, welcome and so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: this is a fantastic group of ladies and we have all been there and can definitely relate to what you're going through. TTC after a loss is ALWAYS hard, you lose that naivety and innocence that comes along with a first/perfect pregnancy. However, know that no matter what your concerns, there are others out there who can definitely sympathize. Sometimes we all feel a little crazy TTC after loss. Just follow your heart and do what's right for you. I'm confident you will get your rainbow baby!! :flow:


----------



## janelleybean

hopestruck said:


> Hi Janelly, welcome and so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: this is a fantastic group of ladies and we have all been there and can definitely relate to what you're going through. TTC after a loss is ALWAYS hard, you lose that naivety and innocence that comes along with a first/perfect pregnancy. However, know that no matter what your concerns, there are others out there who can definitely sympathize. Sometimes we all feel a little crazy TTC after loss. Just follow your heart and do what's right for you. I'm confident you will get your rainbow baby!! :flow:

Thank you very much. I've never joined any sort of forum, but I figured if there is anywhere for support or someone to talk about, this is the place. When we became pregnant in May, I felt like an ass, because I was so confident that I told a lot of people. I had to then turn around and tell them all that we miscarried, it was sort of embarrassing and extremely emotional. Don't get me wrong they were all really supportive, but I felt like a total idiot. So, that is what I'm excited about joining this site, no one is going to judge and there is always someone to talk to especially those who can really relate to what I'm going through and feeling. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

janelleybean said:


> Thank you very much. I've never joined any sort of forum, but I figured if there is anywhere for support or someone to talk about, this is the place. When we became pregnant in May, I felt like an ass, because I was so confident that I told a lot of people. I had to then turn around and tell them all that we miscarried, it was sort of embarrassing and extremely emotional. Don't get me wrong they were all really supportive, but I felt like a total idiot. So, that is what I'm excited about joining this site, no one is going to judge and there is always someone to talk to especially those who can really relate to what I'm going through and feeling. :hugs:

Totally. These forums have changed my life and helped me when I otherwise would have felt so alone. It's so sad that much of the general population doesn't really know how to respond when people say they've experienced a miscarriage. I know how you feel when you say you felt like an ass. Definitely been there. But there's no way you could have known. The great news is that there's a really good chance you'll go on to have a healthy little bean in no time :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

I don't want to sound nosey, but Storked, your Mom was right when she told you to marry your best friend. My best(lady)friend was the one that introduced me to my husband 8 years ago. I was against blind dates and only went on a date with him to shut my friend up. Well, it was the greatest gift she could have ever given me. Because of her, I don't think I would be as happy as I am today. I thank her all the time for introducing us. She went out and found my soul mate for me. It was two weeks after meeting each other that my husband and I knew that we were in love and we would spend the rest of our lives together. I smile just thinking about that moment.


----------



## bamagurl

Welcome Janelley~ :wave: 

So sorry for your loss! I hope that you get your bfp soon! Like you I am also ttc baby #2. We have a beautiful daughter & were lucky enough to get pregnant in Feb; however at 12 weeks in April we found out that our little baby was an angel & no longer had a heartbeat. Ever since April & the go ahead from the dr we have been trying. 

:dust: to you on your ttc journey!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies...

Yeah Storked you're back!! :hugs: missed you girl! Glad your feeling better!

Never...jump in my business heheh my next appointment is Aug 16th :happydance: 10 week scan :cloud9: also I have back pain at times as well. Docs said completely normal.

Welcome to the new ladies and sorry for your losses. This is a great and wonderful support group. 

AFM...Sorry been pretty much In bed asleep bc of these headaches. Docs said it happens sometimes during weeks 7-9. He said to just rest and try not to stress out. If I still have them tomorrow he said call and he will give me a pregnancy safe med. I also had to report my landlord bc they still haven't repaired a leak in the garage. There is mold and it is just gross....and unhealthy. I reported it back in March and nothing has been done. I hate landlords that don't care. Nausea has subsided yay! Still have sore boobs and am exhausted all the time. :sleep:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies...LETS PLAY A GAME!!!! :happydance:

So as all of us know this process of TTC is very HARD and EXHAUSTING, sooo I've decided that maybe some of us know more than others SO I've decided that we'll help each other out with "Words that have anything to do with TTC. For ex: Tiresome, pre-seed, sperm, etc. BUT you can only use a word that falls on your letter of the Alphabet!! So we're going from A-Z one letter/word per person and if we have more words than someone start us over with the letter A and give us an awesome word associated with TTC!!! ALRIGHT LADIES LETS GO!!!!
I'll Start: 

A: AF (Aunt Flo) :growlmad:


----------



## Sweetz33

Bloating hehe


----------



## hopestruck

Ooh Ooh I like it! I have an easy one:

B - Baby Dancin'!!! (BDing) :sex:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol yours is so much better (and more fun hehe)


----------



## bamagurl

Aww sweetz, cannot wait for your apt day! Hopefully the landlord will get on that repair right now so you can get that gah-ros mold out of your garage! Hope the headaches go away quickly!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Btw... C- CM (cervical mucus)


----------



## bamagurl

Oh does that make me D?!?! 

dpo~ days post ovulation


----------



## hopestruck

E - Egg White CM...Get BDing as soon as you see it!


----------



## Sweetz33

This is sooooo fun never!!!! 

E - EWCM....the happy cm so we can bd!! Hehe


----------



## Sweetz33

Hahaha!!!! Gmta hope!


----------



## nevergivingup

F- Fertile.....that plays s big part ladies!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

G - GYN hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz that made me laugh...GYN

H: Hopestruck.....lol jk I couldn't think of anything


----------



## janelleybean

Well, I just went potty and there was a lot of cervical mucus, does that mean I AM ovulating or that I will be with in the next few days? Sorry, I'm sort of new to this... I want to get it right. I've also heard about your body temp. I took my temp this morning and it was 96.5. That seems low right? Isn't your temp. supposed to be higher when you ovulate?:shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol love it!!!! 

I....hmmmmm......INTERCOURSE! Boooyahhhhhh!


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane not trying to be tmi....but what is the consistency?


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Jane not trying to be tmi....but what is the consistency?

Sorry... :shy:clear... Sort of like egg whites.


----------



## hopestruck

Janelle, your temp goes high AFTER you ovulate. So you need to get in as much :sex: as you can beforehand! They say clear (egg white-like cervical mucous is best), but that you could be fertile whenever there is ANY cm in abundance. Good luck!


----------



## hopestruck

G = GOOD EATING. Eat healthy for a healthy egg, healthy cm, and energy to BD!

Reason I thought of this... I have been STARVING today! OMG! Grow, baby grow!


----------



## janelleybean

hopestruck said:


> Janelle, your temp goes high AFTER you ovulate. So you need to get in as much :sex: as you can beforehand! They say clear (egg white-like cervical mucous is best), but that you could be fertile whenever there is ANY cm in abundance. Good luck!

Okay, thank you. :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck lol I like it, oh Ooo you're bitten by the hungry bug, now wait until you can't stand the food you eat!!

Haha I got one for H: Hot...One symptn that occurs while "O" is body tends to get hot alot more.

Welcome jenellybean!! You have to temp everyday around the same time to make sure your temp has rised or not. Then you can determine Bc you know what your regular temp is. CM is great, BD MA'AM BD!!! after "O" I stayed with cm but I used that to BD in too!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane get to bd'n girl!! Hehe!! Btw you ladies know ny lactose free meal ideas?


----------



## hopestruck

Sweetz, I'd go for all whole food meals, eg protein, starch and veg. Ideas:

Salmon with rice and salad

Steak with potatoes and beans

Chicken with couscous and steamed veg

Etc

Or, look up some vegan meals! I was vegan for a while so I know there are lots of good ones out there. We're eating vegan tonight - ginger tofu stir fry! Yummy. Other good ones are anything black bean (soup, burritos, etc). 

Then of course there are all the other regulars that you can do... Spaghettii/pasta, soups, stews, all the kinda stuff! You may also be able to get away with eating smaller amounts of cheese as cheese is lower in lactose than milk and yogurt. I have no reaction from cheese whatsoever :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Cheese makes me hurt....I had no issues before getting pregnant...now anyone dairy makes me bloat up, painful gas and then eventually run to bathroom in excruciating pain...


----------



## Storked

janelleybean said:


> I don't want to sound nosey, but Storked, your Mom was right when she told you to marry your best friend. My best(lady)friend was the one that introduced me to my husband 8 years ago. I was against blind dates and only went on a date with him to shut my friend up. Well, it was the greatest gift she could have ever given me. Because of her, I don't think I would be as happy as I am today. I thank her all the time for introducing us. She went out and found my soul mate for me. It was two weeks after meeting each other that my husband and I knew that we were in love and we would spend the rest of our lives together. I smile just thinking about that moment.

Not nosy at all- you joined the group and you can comment as you like :flower:
So sorry for your loss but always love having some more buds on this thread :kiss:


----------



## BayBeeEm

I'm thankful for all of the words of support. Yay! I heart you guys.

Today is officially CD1. 

Question, would it be overkill to temp and use an opk like clear blue easy digital smiley? I ordered some internet pregnency test cheapos for the first time yesterday. After using 4 FRER last cycle to no avail, cheaper ones sounds better with a digital confirmation. 

Any other recommendations. I want to make this cycle count!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Welcome Jenelleybean!


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> I'm thankful for all of the words of support. Yay! I heart you guys.
> 
> Today is officially CD1.
> 
> Question, would it be overkill to temp and use an opk like clear blue easy digital smiley? I ordered some internet pregnency test cheapos for the first time yesterday. After using 4 FRER last cycle to no avail, cheaper ones sounds better with a digital confirmation.
> 
> Any other recommendations. I want to make this cycle count!

Do what you want :hugs:
I personally will never again use OPKs lol but temping was fun while I got regular sleep :flower:
What kind of other recommendations you want? :)


Oh and I for IC (internet cheapies) :blush:


----------



## hopestruck

BayBeeEm said:


> I'm thankful for all of the words of support. Yay! I heart you guys.
> 
> Today is officially CD1.
> 
> Question, would it be overkill to temp and use an opk like clear blue easy digital smiley? I ordered some internet pregnency test cheapos for the first time yesterday. After using 4 FRER last cycle to no avail, cheaper ones sounds better with a digital confirmation.
> 
> Any other recommendations. I want to make this cycle count!

I like using them both, but it depends on how gung-ho you want to get. I'm the type of person that has to go all in when I decide to do something. I think the benefits of using both are significant though, you get a head-start on when O is coming (with OPKs) and you can more accurately pinpoint ovulation (temping + OPKs) which is useful for dating/testing purposes. I also really like the scientific park of temping, so I find that really fun. :thumbup: also, I recommend Wondfo as a good cheapie Internet test strip (OPKs and hpts). They are really reliable!


----------



## hopestruck

Argh, as suspected, my doctor forgot to call me with by beta #s. it's 6pm now so I really doubt I'll be getting a call at all tonight, how freakin annoying! No like it's causing me paranoia or anything! Argh! And, he told me to wait to start the progesterone until he called with the betas. As if I needed his confirmation to tell me that I'm pregnant. I know!!!! I started them on Saturday anyway, but it really irks me that he can't follow through on a simple phone call that's supposed to ease my mind and tell me to start meds. I'm also pretty sure he never put in a referral to a specialist for me like he said he would, as it's been over a month and no call. Nice guy, but.... :dohh:


----------



## Storked

hopestruck, call and nag! I rarely wait for docs to return my calls anymore because they don't keep their word :(


----------



## Storked

J is for jealousy, a common emotion when TTC!


----------



## hopestruck

Storked, I'm glad to hear my docs office isn't the only annoying one! Oh I do plan on calling tomorrow. First flipping thing in the morning. Soooo annoyed. The nurses or staff won't give results over the phone so I'll have to leave a message for the doctor to call me. arghh......


----------



## Storked

Ridiculous hopestruck! If I had to wait for the doctor to call I'd never hear anything. I wanna punch them in the face for you lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck, I agree with Storked, whenever they had to call me bk for betas or any test result they would wait until 5 pm when they close to even decide if they should call me or not so I always call at 4:30pm and let them know I'm waiting. Sorry Hopestruck.

Storked: I love the J:for jealousy!

BayBeeEm: Go You!!! For being proactive, the stick driver crazy Bc they hardly work for me, but Im to cheap to buy a DIGI OPK.

AFM: O MY, either I'm having HEARTBURN FROM EATING WATERMELON OR SOMETHING IS SERIOUSLY GOING ON PAINFULLY WITH MY HEART!! Please lord make it stop!!

K:Kits......you will use many TTC Kits!!


----------



## Storked

L: Late for AF!


----------



## Storked

M is for Mother- what we all want to be :)
N is for nausea when you finally get that BFP!


----------



## bamagurl

O is for Ovulation :)


----------



## Sweetz33

P is for pee which we have an abundance off


----------



## Storked

Q is for questions- we all have a ton at some point! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

R: RESTLESS......days of BD!


----------



## bamagurl

S is for sperm, what all us ladies need haha


----------



## Storked

T is for Trying. Trying to conceive until we get that BFP :)


----------



## Storked

U is for Ultrasounds, checking things out.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yall realize you are rhyming a lot?


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg...I posted on a local group asking about heart monitors and someone is giving me theirs for FREE!!! They said they understand why I am wanting one as they have a history of mc as well. They are now 34 weeks. She said as long as when I am done with it, I pass on the gift, that is all she needs. Yay!! This is so helpful!! This will lower a lot of stress between appointments. Not to sound churchy but Ty God for this blessing!! :happydance:


----------



## Storked

That is AWESOME sweetz!


----------



## Storked

The only V that I can think of is Vagina lol! It can be considered a part of TTC right? ;)

W is for Waiting! ALWAYS stinking waiting.


----------



## Storked

I finally gave in and ordered some books online about miscarriage, one from a religious viewpoint and the other scientific. I think this is a good step for me :)


----------



## Sweetz33

X for x-pecting......what? How about X chromosome? I dunno that is a hard one lol


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz- that is amazing! How sweet of them to give it to you! So awesome!! 

Storked- I have looked online at many books regarding miscarriage just haven't ordered any. Good for you!!!

Hope all ladies are doing well today!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'm shattered! So so so tired, but unfortunately it may be much more to do with the possible glandular fever I have (I'm not sure if I said yesterday that's what they're testing for now?) than a symptom of pregnancy :(

Off to bed now, as it's almost 10pm.

Love to all :wave:


----------



## Storked

Bama, I had just looked before at the books but never committed. I think that I was scared that it would increase my fears of miscarriage and possibly jinx next pregnancy. Weird thoughts I know but TTC gives you batty moments lol. But lately I realized that I probably need them :)
Love abebooks. I can find books for cheap on there!


----------



## Storked

Mummy, so sorry that you aren't feeling well! I know that it is hard :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh, and 'Y' is for YAWN! Which is what it's like:

1. Waiting to 'O' (so boring!), and
2. In early pregnancy (so EXHAUSTING!)


----------



## Storked

My DH left for work. YES!
Off to bed for more sleep :D


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> X for x-pecting......what? How about X chromosome? I dunno that is a hard one lol

It was rough lol!


----------



## Storked

Z is for Zofran! I hear good things lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahahahahaha!!!! You all are sooo hilarious!!!

Sweetz: X-pecting??? Heehee, it def works!!
Stork: Zofran, that was really funny!!!
Mummy2one: yawn, tickled me SOO.

Mummy 2 one, I'm SOOO sorry that you're going thru this sickness and with the possibility of pregnancy. I do hope you feel better,ughh that can def take the fun out of things!

BamaGurl: did you test today??

Stork: I was like you, I wanted to do all the research on m/c as I could but I was too scared that it wouldve told mr something that I would've thought I had and drove me crazy. Good for you, now you'll have an advantage next time. And share some of that knowledge :flower:

Sweetz: WOW, im Jealous!! Nooo I'm jk, I'm soo happy for you, that's great!! Let me know what you hear!! I'm too scared to get one, I'm going bk n forth in my head whether I should get one or not....


A: alone......sometimes you feel alone when you done everything right and still got a BFN.


----------



## Krissy485

Ladies I really loved the Alphabet ya'll did...it was GREAT...

WEll I gave in and tested yesterday....I know I know AF not due till 8/3 but when you gotta pee on a stick you gotta pee on a stick hahahaha

WEll ya'll tell me what you see

:blush:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bamagurl

Never- no I haven't tested too scared... Gobba wait & if af doesn't show by Friday I will test then. 

Krissy~ oh-em-geee!! :wohoo: bfp!! Congrats! That's so exciting!!


----------



## Krissy485

bamagurl said:


> Never- no I haven't tested too scared... Gobba wait & if af doesn't show by Friday I will test then.
> 
> Krissy~ oh-em-geee!! :wohoo: bfp!! Congrats! That's so exciting!!

Thanks Bamagurl! I could not believe it last night :happydance: As of yesterday I was 3 weeks 3 days prego and that is exactly the same time i found out i was prego with my middle child my daughter. With both my boys i was at least 6 weeks along before i got a :bfp: so i am already thinking GIRL. which would be perfect 2 boys 2 girls and done lol...although i would not mind at all a boy because boys are pretty easy and I have the princess of all princesses lol....


----------



## bamagurl

Lol aww that's so exciting! We have a little girl & I wouldn't mind another! At this point though I would just take getting a :bfp: lol

I am so super excited for you!!!

Will you test again or just wait for a dr apt?


----------



## Krissy485

LOL I tested again this morning and probably will at least once a day at least till friday when AF is due.... The test this mornig was a little darker than last night so all good signs! supper excitied! first month TTC since miscarriage in april. This baby due date will be April13th exactly 1 year after i found out i would miscarry my last, and since i have planned csections due to the fact i am just too small to deliver big babies lol, it will be born April 8th the day before my 28th bday....it all falls into place!


----------



## bamagurl

That is wonderful! Sounds like it is perfect timing then... :)


----------



## nevergivingup

BamaGurl: it's whatever you want to do ma'am, we're always behind you!!!

Krissy485!!!! O MY, That is Def A :bfp: the line is very visible!!! Congrats!! We have to update the thread now, are you okay with your name going on our BFP list??!! It have too or you will have to get kicked out!!! Lol, just kidding!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks Never, starting to get discouraged for some reason....


----------



## Krissy485

nevergivingup said:


> BamaGurl: it's whatever you want to do ma'am, we're always behind you!!!
> 
> Krissy485!!!! O MY, That is Def A :bfp: the line is very visible!!! Congrats!! We have to update the thread now, are you okay with your name going on our BFP list??!! It have too or you will have to get kicked out!!! Lol, just kidding!

WEll lets see....WELL DUH add me to the list! Yeppers no ifs and or buts about it the lady is PG and PROUD to be lol. Just going to be a loooong till april but then again have ALL the holidays in between so maybe not too bad lol....just excited!


----------



## nevergivingup

Mmmnnn Aren't we a Fiesty One!! Lol JK!! But YAYYY, I love that Attitude...No reservations...ON THE LIST YOU GO CONGRATS AGAIN GURLIE!!!!!
And yea I'm dealing with how long March is away right now but I agree, at least we skip all the Holidays, and for the first time I'll be a mother on mothers day and my DH will be a First time Father on Fathers Day, that will be my favorite Holiday, Lord Willing of course....on to the list......

Lisalee: Where are you GURLIE?
Sirbaby: hope everything is fine?
Garfie: We miss you!! Have fun in Turkey
Lpjkp: hope you're doing ok.
Luxlisbon: Has AF left yet?
BayBeeEm:you know better than not commenting in over 3 hours!! You know I need that awesome humor!! Work is an exception! Lol


----------



## Storked

Congrats on the BFP!
Bama, sorry you are feeling discouraged :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks storked! I'm sure I will bounce back from it soon just feeling a bit down like its just not gonna happen for us


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> Thanks Never, starting to get discouraged for some reason....

O Noo Bama, don't get discouraged!!! We all know it's never easy TTC. Although some people fall prego right away you're different, we all are different. I know it'll happen, it's happened before, that gorgeous daughter you have is your proof. She's right there in front of you that it can happen, now you just have to believe it. Its known to take 5 to 6 months for a couple to concieve, but it's really up to God, we know this. Don't give up, your BFP is right around the corner but we all have to go thru some hurdles, wars to get it, you'll get yours, I know it!! Don't give up on me, you kept me sane now what can I do to keep you sane!!


----------



## Krissy485

Bama-with my first three i got pg really quickly and easily. with pg #4 it took us almost 7 months and i could not believe it and then that pg ended in the miscarraige back in april. WE had not been preventing pregnancy since then but not really trying either. this was the first month we were trying and i used opk and it worked. I even got them at the dollar store! :witch: has not showed yet so dont worry just yet.... :hugs:

storked-thanks lady!

Never thanks again! Also with the holidays i have an excuse to eat all that so bad for u but taste great food with out too much guilt...although i am going to try to control myself on nonholiday days lol.... Already have my halloween costume planned...with being my 5th pregnancy i will more than likely be showing so i am going to buy a pumpkin shirt....


----------



## bamagurl

I know Never! Just having one of those days! I know we will have another baby, just get discouraged sometimes. Don't gets wrong though I am so super excited for all you ladies that have gotten your bfp! I guess I just ready for Friday so I know if we did it right or not haha. It's a God thing I guess I'm just getting impatient.


----------



## bamagurl

Krissy485 said:


> Bama-with my first three i got pg really quickly and easily. with pg #4 it took us almost 7 months and i could not believe it and then that pg ended in the miscarraige back in april. WE had not been preventing pregnancy since then but not really trying either. this was the first month we were trying and i used opk and it worked. I even got them at the dollar store! :witch: has not showed yet so dont worry just yet.... :hugs:
> 
> storked-thanks lady!
> 
> Never thanks again! Also with the holidays i have an excuse to eat all that so bad for u but taste great food with out too much guilt...although i am going to try to control myself on nonholiday days lol.... Already have my halloween costume planned...with being my 5th pregnancy i will more than likely be showing so i am going to buy a pumpkin shirt....

Thanks! I guess I just get impatient. We have been lucky with both pregnancies we decided to ttc & within 2-3 months were pregnant. I guess I got spoiled by that. Today is just one of those days for me, but I really appreciate all of you ladies! Without y'all I would be a mess :)


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Thanks storked! I'm sure I will bounce back from it soon just feeling a bit down like its just not gonna happen for us

It is normal to feel that way. I have those moments too sometimes and then I get lonely and depressed over it because I can't share those feelings with my family (they say I am silly and that we are super fertile). Feel it sister and then deal with it :) even it means eating pizza and watching Practical Magic or Golden Girls (my feel good movie and tv show lol)


----------



## Storked

I should go clean or bake or watch the Olympics. Instead I am lying in bed, on my phone. It is too hot in Texas to do anything but lay down and suck down ice cold soda :)


----------



## bamagurl

Lol yes! I am working on my comfort foods & finding movies to veg out in front of! Waiting for the youngin to take a nap lol.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples DDC: March 5, 2013

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns:



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD1 / AF has arrived :dohh:

Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

BamaGurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August?

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee: Testing August 1st

Luxlisbon33: AF showed / :thumbup:

Angelserenity: AF Showed :dohh:

Lpjkp: AF showed :thumbup:

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :cloud9:

Mummy_2_One: 4DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Lol yes! I am working on my comfort foods & finding movies to veg out in front of! Waiting for the youngin to take a nap lol.

Great minds! :D
Sure wish I drew comfort from the gym. But I don't and I'm not real sad over it hehe. My tv and books are much less work :)


----------



## bamagurl

Testing August 4th


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Lol yes! I am working on my comfort foods & finding movies to veg out in front of! Waiting for the youngin to take a nap lol.
> 
> Great minds! :D
> Sure wish I drew comfort from the gym. But I don't and I'm not real sad over it hehe. My tv and books are much less work :)Click to expand...

I completely agree haha!


----------



## Storked

Good luck Bama!


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> I should go clean or bake or watch the Olympics. Instead I am lying in bed, on my phone. It is too hot in Texas to do anything but lay down and suck down ice cold soda :)




bamagurl said:


> Lol yes! I am working on my comfort foods & finding movies to veg out in front of! Waiting for the youngin to take a nap lol.

Hey don't feel bad, I'm about to suffocate of boredom!!! I'm still in the bed drinking nasty Canada dry gingerale and on my phone...usually I would be out and about but it's too hot and I'm FAT!!! I def dread this housewife thing....I need and want a job so I can see people!!! Lol


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: :happydance: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples DDC: March 5, 2013

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns:



SOON JULY BFP'S LADIES:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD1 / AF has arrived :dohh:

Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

BamaGurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August 4th

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee: Testing August 1st

Luxlisbon33: AF showed / :thumbup:

Angelserenity: AF Showed :thumbup:

Lpjkp: AF showed :thumbup:

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :cloud9:

Mummy_2_One: 4DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

Never, I'm not crazy about being a housewife either. I am cool with providing food and sex but I hate cleaning and I feel that that is my job now. Ugh.
My spouse told me last night that he didn't want our children to ever be in day care so I guess I will always be at home. I should at least enroll in some online classes and slowly work on getting my degree


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey Kris485: That sounds cute, a pumpkin shirt!! I love Halloween but I dont have any kids to take so I haven't done Halloween in years! Def hope you have fun, I know your kids will! Well I lost 3 lbs last week but I'm def sure I gained 10lbs back in my boobs, WHY ARE THEY GROWING!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

When I was home some before our daughter I got bored, but now that she is here I enjoy it more. She keeps me busy for sure & I enjoy getting to spend this time with her.


----------



## bamagurl

Aww a pumpkin shirt will be so cute! I have been trying to think of creative ways I would tell my family for when I get my bfp! I know we are going to wait a while this time.


----------



## Storked

Never, my boobs are still bigger even after my loss. You tell me why mine never shrunk back ;)
Bama, I think I will enjoy it more with some kids too. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> Never, I'm not crazy about being a housewife either. I am cool with providing food and sex but I hate cleaning and I feel that that is my job now. Ugh.
> My spouse told me last night that he didn't want our children to ever be in day care so I guess I will always be at home. I should at least enroll in some online classes and slowly work on getting my degree

Oh Storked, once you become a housewife, cleaning is def part of your life now!! Im not a fan of cooking but I will do it, I enjoy cleaning more but I hate doing Laundry, Bc I always have to do it by myself and he does construction so his clothes is awfully dirty!! At least your DH job field is clean! You know we have a great DH's Bc mine don't want me to work either but Stork it's not fun anymore!! I feel like the wife back in the 50's and IM ONLY 24!! Something is def weird ab this picture now that I think about it!! Lol. Stork looks like you will be a housewife for a while, I agree with your DH no need to pay daycare it's too expensive now, your kids will enjoy mommy being at home with them, Bc you can't trust to many people! I agree you should do an online class, it'll knock some hours away from our long boring day!!! Thankfully I start bk school soon so I will finally get to see other people!!! YAYYY! Your DH sounds awesome, he only wants his wife to be home!...Unfortunately it gets boring, eh :shrug:


----------



## nevergivingup

AWWW Bama that's SOO sweet!! You're SOO lucky to have her, Stork I think kids will fill our void at home too. We'll get there!!

Storked: Don't you hate that, the boobs get bigger but I have nothing to show for it, ugghhh!! We'll get there!

BAma: I agree, I'm waiting too!


----------



## bamagurl

Yes you will be super happy you get to stay home and catch all those first moments! I am so glad I got to experience all her firsts with her! 

Yeah I know this sounds crazy but we are going to wait until we find out the gender to announce we are pregnant so I am trying to come up with a cute way to tell family! I have one idea just waiting to see when it happens!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Never - sorry for being missing in action. Between the unexpected house guests and my newest toy, my Samsung Galaxy S III. I've been consumed. I will be sure to check in as expected!

Bamagurl - try not to be down and out. I know exactly how you're feeling right now. :hugs:Just remember that it aint over until AF waltz in. You're testing on the 4th, when is AF due? 

When it didn't work out for me this month, I had to remind myself what I asked God for. I asked for more than just to be pregnant but for a health baby/pregnancy that I will carry to full term and that will yield a child that is whole in body and mind. I was very specific in my prayer because I didn't want another pregnancy to be excited about only to lose it again. I want everyone who is visited by AF to remember the one that is to be is the one that is meant to be. I only say all of this to encourage those who have gone on to the next month. Think positive!

For those who get there BFP, I am so thankful for your successes. Nothing more rewarding than to see those life changing lines. You officially made the transition, one now becomes two! That being said, Krissy, congrats on being our newst BFP! Awesomeness.

AFM - I am counting down to the arrival of my gabillion pregnancy test strips. I will later head out to get more of my digital OPKs. (Stork, I meant to ask why you said you would never use another one.) I am also improving my diet, my MIL was addicted to Fudruckers while she was here. Sighs lol


----------



## armymama2012

bamagurl said:


> Yes you will be super happy you get to stay home and catch all those first moments! I am so glad I got to experience all her firsts with her!
> 
> Yeah I know this sounds crazy but we are going to wait until we find out the gender to announce we are pregnant so I am trying to come up with a cute way to tell family! I have one idea just waiting to see when it happens!

Here's what we did with our son to tell them he was a boy (they already knew we were pregnant): Since it was 2 weeks before Christmas that we found out we decided we would buy small boy themed onsies and toys and mail them off as Christmas presents. The only rule was that they couldn't open the boxes til we were on the phone with them. It took my mom and his dad a few minutes but everyone loved how we surprised them!


----------



## bamagurl

Aw thanks BayBeeEm! Sounds like you prayed the right prayer :) 

Af is due on Wednesday....


----------



## Krissy485

Oh my i get off line to do some cleaning and you ladies were busy! 

Ok so I am not going to direct individuals because take too much time to go back and my brain does not want to work today lol

But yeah I am a stay at home mommy and pretty much have been since my oldest was born...i was only 21 and a house wife lol. I have though gotten my general associated degree from a local community college and right now i am working on my bachelors degree in health care administration through the university of phoenix online program. they do have a campus not far from me here in michigan but the online is so much easier. i will be done some time around dec. 2013. my dh is a maintaince man where we live so we get out apartment free so that is how i can stay home with 3 kids and i baby sit my niece who is 14 months old, at least till the new one comes then she will go to a daycare. Once i am done w/ my degree the goal is for me to get a good job, we get a house in the country, and my husband can then do the stay at home parent thing :haha: it has it good days then the other days i want to pull my hair out lol


----------



## Storked

BabyBeeEm, holding my urine for the OPKs I used lead to my UTI which lead to super bad kidney infection so they aren't for me :)
Never, I feel like the 50s housewife too but I totally wanted it! I even wear dresses at home and get all cutesy! Why can't you clean and I cook and do laundry? ;)
My husband doesn't get dirty but sometimes he goes out in the field and has these heavy, fire resistant clothes that are so difficult to clean. Ugh.
Bama, I can't wait for all those firsts! I hope I have a girl first so we can play Barbies, dress up, and paint nails :) but a boy would be fun too! Tonka trucks and Legos. No gender reveal/pregnancy announcement ideas lol


----------



## hopestruck

KRISSY, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:!!!!

That is awesome!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

What is your EDD? Bump buddies!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Aww storked! haha Yes I love being able to play babies with my dd! It is so much fun! 

BayBeeEm! You have no idea how wonderful your post made me feel!


----------



## Storked

I am finally messing with our cable and happily discovering all our channels. COUCH POTATO EUPHORIA :)


----------



## hopestruck

Ugh you ladies are making me jealous! I *have* to work at home since we are living up north and I am approximately 17 hours drive to my office...LOL... but i HATE IT! It's OK on the busy days but most of the time I am just super lonely and unproductive (B&B doesn't help). Wish I could be a couch potato during the day sometimes...sounds relaxing!


----------



## bamagurl

Haha I get a break every now & then but there really isn't much sitting going on between cleaning & laundry & chasing dd around haha oh & 2 dogs.... I mostly have to check on my phone to see what all you lovely ladies are up to!


----------



## hopestruck

So I just got through to the "Phone Nurse" at the docs office today, apparently my doctor isn't in the office today! :growlmad: But, she was super sweet and said if she isn't able to get a hold of him she would get someone else to look into it for me and do her best to get back to me by end of day today. It's just B-HCGs guys! Lol... at least someone is working with me here...


----------



## bamagurl

Aww hopefully they do actually get back to you today!!! Ugh your dr sounds like a buster!!! haha


----------



## Storked

Hopestruck, I miss earning money though :) but my life is relaxing. Just me and the cat all day. Glad the nurse is doing something!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks ladies. Bama, I bet you do work hard with your LOs :) Storked, that is really nice. It's great that you guys are in a position where you're able to stay home and live that relaxed life. 

So here's the Question of The Day then (QTD): What do you and/or your SO do for work?

Me, I am a PhD student (going into year 3 out of 4...woo hoo!) in Sociology. My main area of focus is Medical Sociology/Sociology of Health & Illness. :)
My OH works for the Provincial Government (BC) as an Aboriginal Relations Officer. I'm trying to convince him to move back to the city to become a Policy Analyst.. haha.


----------



## Storked

DH is a scientist


----------



## hopestruck

Storked - cool beans! What kind of scientist? I'm working directly with an association of biologists/microbiologists/biophysicists for my thesis :)


----------



## Storked

We are Mormon so me being at home means a lot to my spouse just because the prophets always counsel the men to do all they can to keep the mother and wife at home :)
His mother was always home too.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Storked - your reason for not testing makes sense! UTIs are the devil! LOL

Bamagurl - I'm glad you understood where I was coming from

As for work. I do like working from home but I don't like the type of work I do right now. I work in healthcare administration and program management on the federal level. Key issue in the work place ... the leadership. Everyone remains confused at all times. Its crazy!!!!! That said, I am able to run errands from time to time. I love that part.


----------



## Storked

Because it is a public forum I try not to say too much about things like DH's work and such :)
I'd feel ok if there weren't always guest lurkers.


----------



## bamagurl

Yes BayBeeEm~ very understanding~

Can I just say I am so addicted to baby shows on tv!!


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Yes BayBeeEm~ very understanding~
> 
> Can I just say I am so addicted to baby shows on tv!!

Like the TLC ones? Why am I watching America's Next Top Model?! Hehe


----------



## hopestruck

Bama - which ones? I personally love A Baby Story, a Birth Story, and One Born Every MInute (or whatever it's called). Quality TV right there ;)

BayBeeEm, that sounds interesting! the confusion sounds a lot like my OHs office. Must be a government thing ;)

Storked - totally understandable! I don't say much either except the sort of "generic" details :) Gotta love those lurkers... Also, I would be really interested to hear what the book on miscarriage from a religious perspective says. It is something I have personally struggled with myself. I actually have another book that I recommend, this one: https://www.amazon.com/About-What-Was-Lost-Miscarriage/dp/product-description/0452287995 It's written by the wife of one of my teachers. It's a compilation by professional writers, so it is really well written and just something to read when you feel like no one can relate to you. :hugs: I actually haven't read the whole thing yet but plan to.


----------



## bamagurl

Yes all the shows! The Baby Story, Making Room for Multiples, and all of them!


OMG Hopestruck! This is actually one of the books I was looking at buying. I read the insert amazon provides and was in tears. I keep going back and forth about getting it or not.


----------



## hopestruck

Bama - I got hooked on them when I was about 20. LOL. Can you say Mom-in-waiting? My OH thought I was crazy at the time...


----------



## bamagurl

I watch them religiously! I just love watching them all! Lately though I must admit they have me tearing up!


----------



## Storked

Thanks I will check it out! The one I purchased was recommended by friends called Gone Too Soon https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1555036554/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1343754581&sr=8-1 and one that I have read bits from in other books called Coming to Term https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0813540534/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1343754646&sr=8-1 I just put yours on my wish list :)
I don't know how to describe what DH does without giving away too many details if that makes sense hehe


----------



## hopestruck

Ooh, I will check both of those out! Another really *hopeful* one I have heard of is (similar title) To Full Term. Everyone who has read it LOVES it and finds it super encouraging (according to reviews): https://www.amazon.com/To-Full-Term-Mothers-Miscarriage/dp/0425215873 . It's definitely next on my list of books to read. I can't get over that the Kindle price is $20.00 though! Jeepers...


----------



## hopestruck

Oh, and yes that makes sense about your DH. No worries at all, you're a wise woman! ;)


----------



## Storked

Check out abebooks! You may find it cheaper. I forget to look there sometimes but I have found books on there that are so much cheaper than amazon! They just take forever to arrive :D


----------



## Storked

To Full Term looks really good!


----------



## hopestruck

I loooove Abebooks! Glad to hear there's another AbeBooks customer out there! I will check it out. I tend to order all my school books on Abe (cuz I want the hard copies) but for personal I usually go electronic...though I think for the price difference it is worth it in this case to get the paper copy!


----------



## Krissy485

hopestruck said:


> KRISSY, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:!!!!
> 
> That is awesome!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> What is your EDD? Bump buddies!!!

Hopestruck my EDD is 4/13/13! and yes :happydance: What is your EDD again? and I would love to be your bump buddy I am honored you asked! :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Storked

Hopestruck, I just use my kindle app for samples of books but I am hooked on having the real deal in my hands! I even love the papery smell of older books :D
Yup I love Abe! I have gotten out of print books for super cheap on there. Love!


----------



## Krissy485

hopestruck- i also noticed that you live in Canada..where abouts in general of course...my MIL lives just across the bridge in ontario, we live in michigan...


----------



## Krissy485

Ok also had another questions...for those you have gone through a lose and get pregnant again how long did you wait to tell others? of course DH knows and our kids and my parents and of course my best friend but outside my immediate support circle i am not sure when to tell them :shrug: . i told my DH up to him when he wants to tell him family.


----------



## bamagurl

Well I'm not pregnant again yet but me & dh will each tell 1 person & no one else will know until we find out what we are having. That's only because we experienced our loss at 12 weeks so I figure we will certainly wait till then & I figure we can wait a little longer.


----------



## kanicky73

hello ladies! congrats to those who have gotten their BFPs and tons of baby dust to those waiting. I have a question hoping someone can help clarify. I am (i think) 11dpo today and i decided late morning to poas. I know i should have waited but I did it anyway. So I use the 10miu strips that I bought on the internet. When I checked it after the alloted time it was a BFN. Then I got busy around the house and went back about 30 minutes later. I had forgotten to toss it and when I looked at it there was visible red dye right at the beginning of where the test begins to move across the stick. Does this mean anything you think? Or am I totally obsessing?? Im hoping its just because Im not far enough along and that the there wasnt enough HCG to move the dye along further. Anyone have this happen???


----------



## hopestruck

Krissy - We live in BC, so on the other side of the country (West Coast). However, my OH's family is from Toronto area and we both went to school in Ottawa, so we're well acquainted with Ontario! 

My EDD is April 4 :) Honestly, after 3 losses I am not in a rush to tell ANYONE. It's obviously a really personal decision, and my preferred course of action is to wait. In the past, I have only told my mom and my best friend that I was pregnant. It's too much to have to "untell" people. However, when I have M/C in the past I have often told other close friends about it after the fact, as I want them to know what's going on with me. But at least that way I can control what I share with people when I want to, and I avoid that horrible "untelling". I'll *hopefully* get beta results back today and then I will be a lot more confident about this pregnancy. But, even if the results are good I don't think we will announce until after 12-14 weeks, to close family and friends. I probably won't announce on Facebook until 16+ weeks.


----------



## hopestruck

kanicky73 said:


> hello ladies! congrats to those who have gotten their BFPs and tons of baby dust to those waiting. I have a question hoping someone can help clarify. I am (i think) 11dpo today and i decided late morning to poas. I know i should have waited but I did it anyway. So I use the 10miu strips that I bought on the internet. When I checked it after the alloted time it was a BFN. Then I got busy around the house and went back about 30 minutes later. I had forgotten to toss it and when I looked at it there was visible red dye right at the beginning of where the test begins to move across the stick. Does this mean anything you think? Or am I totally obsessing?? Im hoping its just because Im not far enough along and that the there wasnt enough HCG to move the dye along further. Anyone have this happen???



Hi Kanicky,

What you are describing sounds like the normal dye/drying process for many tests like internet cheapies and dollar store tests. The urine will first cross the test and give you your result. If it was BFN within 10 minutes, sorry to say but it is BFN :( The red dye that you see moving across later is just the last of the ink flowing across the window. It will disappear into the other side and actually has no impact on the test result. Just a normal, weird, chemical reaction thing. However, keep on testing, maybe next time will be your BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## janelleybean

Congratulations to all the women with there :bfp: I'm very happy for you and wish you a healthy pregnancy. Hubby and I :sex: last night. Woke up this morning and my breast are feeling a bit sore. I hoping it's a good sign. Could just be a sign of ovulation. It's hard to tell. I over analyze every little symptom. It's quite annoying, but it's so hard not to do it. I look my temp this morning before I got out of bed and it was 96.7.. still lower than usual. I also woke up with a terrible headache, which I never get headaches. I hope it's a good sign. Trying to be optimistic. :thumbup:


----------



## kanicky73

Thanks Hopestruck. Thats what I thought but I wanted to be sure. I sure am having symptoms of being pregnant. I have such a short cycle so I never really know when to test. I will keep ya'll posted! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hopestruck

No problem Kanicky! Good luck to you for the rest of this cycle! Have you considered charting via Fertility Friend? I have found it super useful and interesting (Link to my Chart in siggy) and it definitely helps you pinpoint ovulation and when you should test.


----------



## Krissy485

hopestruck- yeah i hated the untelling of people. With my last pregnancy i honestly did not think anything would go wrong. i had 3 previous pregnancy that ended with 3 very healthy babies so we just told everyone right away. also doesnt help i have a almost 6 yr old who likes to tell everyone everything lol. this time around i dont think i will even tell my MIL for a while, honestly my dh family really is not that envolved with us which sucks considering we recently moved closer to them. i do not get it. at least we are still the same amount of time from my family who is involved with us. i mean come on my dh bday was sunday and my family hung out with him bbq and got him gifts, but his family that is 20 min away could not even come visit? i am over it starting to get used to being ignored by them just sucks for my kids and my dh. ok not to go on huge rant but here is an example that will blow your minds, my MIL stayed a WEEK at my BIL who lives about 20 min she did not call once to say come visit or her come visit us. then for her to get back home the highway that she takes has an exit that is less than a mile from where we live and she could not bother to stop and see us on the way to his house or on the way home and not the first time she has done this...so yeah if i dont tell her for a while really not goign to bother me.

grrr...sorry did not mean to get all bitchy there that woman drive me crazy :wacko:


----------



## bamagurl

My mil is the exact same way!


----------



## kanicky73

Thanks hope I will check it out!


----------



## Krissy485

bamagurl said:


> My mil is the exact same way!

Ok yeah and i dont get it at all! Then she will make sure to buy all her other grandkids bday presents but when its my kids bday she is too broke? come on! i mean really they are her sons kids all three look just like him, which she likes to point out every chance she gets....if some one could explain to why MIL are so :devil: ...oh there is so not a nice word i can use lol....


----------



## bamagurl

Haha sounds just like my mil except she ignores all her grand kids & children excerpted for the baby she adopted, that's right my baby has a 2 year old aunt.


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy, my family is the same way. My son just turned 2 on the 7th and my mother really hasn't shown any interest since the day we told her we were having a boy. She had the nerve to call me and ask me, "is this the only baby you're going to have, because I really want a girl". We've tried to involve them in his life, but they have shown no interest what so ever. My parents showed up for his first birthday, but left after only 30 minutes and told no one. They didn't even stay to watch him eat cake. We haven't spoken to them since. The way I see it, in the end--it's their loss.


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Krissy, my family is the same way. My son just turned 2 on the 7th and my mother really hasn't shown any interest since the day we told her we were having a boy. She had the nerve to call me and ask me, "is this the only baby you're going to have, because I really want a girl". We've tried to involve them in his life, but they have shown no interest what so ever. My parents showed up for his first birthday, but left after only 30 minutes and told no one. They didn't even stay to watch him eat cake. We haven't spoken to them since. The way I see it, in the end--it's their loss.

Janell- See my parents are 100% involve to the point they take my kids every other weekend fri-sunday so they can spend time with them and we get a little break. My kids just love them and we do a small vacation every year with them, this year is a weekend camping up north. they get presents for any reason my parents can come up w/ lol, but that does not really matter it is the they spend with them. My parents are wonderful examples of amazing parents and grandparents. I just wish that the day wont come, which i know it will, when my kids ask me why their other grandparents are not there for them the way one set it. it breaks my heart i just dont every want them to think that their cousins are better than them because nana will actually visit them and us it is really :sad:

wow bamamagirl that is like saying well since my kids were not good enough i am going to start all over even though i have grandkids oder than this kid.

wow bamamagirl that is like saying well since my kids were not good enough i am going to start all over even though i have grandkids oder than this kid.


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats Krispy!

My DH is a bail bondsman....crazy hours but exciting job!

Trying to catch up on all the posts hehe I will say I now have sonic smelling.....not liking that one....gross....


----------



## Sweetz33

I meant Krissy.....lol auto correct is silly sometimes haha


----------



## nevergivingup

AWWW Shucks I missed alot, and I even missed BAYBEEEM, grrrr!! Is this CD2 for you ma'am? I sooo love that prayer!!! You're so right we def get caught up in wanting to just be pregnant again we forget that we do want a healthy growing baby!! I forget to think of it like that, Thank you ma'am!!! I can't wait until you get that BFP, I think I'm going to tell my DH the great news that BAYBEEEM, got her BFP!!

BamaGurl & Hopestruck I agree with ya'll I would love to wait until I'm 6months prego but it's going wrong already!! My family already figured out Bc I'm throwing up around them! And my dang church members are sooo noisy the women actually walked up to me this wknd and ask was I expecting?? What do I say?? She caught me off guard Bc I NEVER TALKED to her BEFORE, I didn't know who she was, she had to introduce herself to me.....after she asked of course. Now if that isn't noisy I don't know what is. So I looked at her for 3 minutes like, "Really lady?" and she asked again so I just said yes, so I KNOW MY BUSINESS is def out by now!! Uggghhhh, who does that? My DH says have faith and believe this pregnancy will succeed don't be afraid to tell people Bc you thinking it's going to fail. But ladies it's not that, I just want it to be a Surprise and I want it to be ONLY MY BUSINESS!!! 

O well I do hope y'all plans work better than mine. AFM: I picked up a new symptn....Spitting every 10 seconds!! Ugghh I know gross right?, but I can't help it, so I have a spit bottle. I know I'm nasty but my mouth keeps feeling up with saliva and Its nasty to swallow and I brushes my teeth 5 times a day now just to knock the taste. Ugh

Stork: I'm a bed potatoe!!! Lol!! My religion is the women shouldn't work she should stat home and tend to kids and the house! But he's aware that once I finish school, he can cook his own food and do his own laundry Bc I will be at WORK!!! YAYYY can't wait til school starts, employment here I come....I know I probaly will regret it when I start working but to memorize every show that comes on tv everyday from 4am- 4am is pretty sad on my end..haha....but you gotta love the housewife job when you feel like being lazy!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Aww Never~ Sorry about the new symptom. On 16 & Pregnant one of the girls was like that also. Swallowing her saliva made her sick so she had to have a spit bottle. Hopefully this symptom will pass quickly~ I hate nosey people unless I am the one being nosey haha! I hate it didn't work out the way you wanted it to. I really am hoping that my plan works out when the time comes, guess i will just have to wait and see. I will certainly have to try and control the weight and/or where baggy looser clothes so it won't be as noticeable. I have heard that you show earlier the second time around and this technically will be my third pregnancy (when it happens) so we will see how long I can keep it a secret!


----------



## Storked

Never, we are never satisfied are we? Before I got married I worked all the time and just wanted to be at home so the housewife gig had me so excited! And some days, I still love it :)
Been on my feet and still will for a while. Chopping and freezing all my vegetables and browning and freezing beef. And making dinner. Love getting stuff done! Oh and I cleaned one of the bathrooms and put on makeup. Yay!


----------



## Storked

Is it August yet?? :)


----------



## bamagurl

Hehe tomorrow storked! August is tomorrow.... Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow, You're only a......day.....a....way..... (hehe)

I agree storked we are never satisfied! We should really try to be though! Sounds like a lot of us have it made!


----------



## Storked

Right on Bama :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

On the topic of annoucing your pregnancy, I know I will wait out the entire first trimester before informing others. Well excluding you guys, that it is. I have to let the girlies know whats brewing! 

I'm not sure how I would take to the inquiries that people will most likely pose until then. I am notorious for giving the blank stare, coupled with a a ditsy blink when someone who is in no position to ask me about personal matters, asks. As in ... "Wait, were you expecting an answer to that question?" That being said, for extended family and friends ... it all depends, I will likely resort to answerless giggles and will likely say that I am working on my six pack. 

Yes, yes, it almost August and I've got all of my artillery read for it. August, its me and you! By the way someone mentioned that August was their birthday month. Please remind who you are so I can remember to message you. Its mine too! According to my ovulation predictor, I will likely ovulate on my bday. Isn't that something?!

In other news, I've been shopping :blush:. As you may recall, I am a volumptious size four (LOL) and usually keep things fitted but I've recently purchased some maxi dresses for "project expansion". I made sure that they were haute though ... purty and pregnant and is the look I am aiming for lol. 

I was thinking to update my profile dp with a real picture of myself but I think it might be more exciting when I am there with a bump. You know :winkwink:

Never - yes this is CD2!


----------



## hopestruck

Yaaay, BayBeeEm, I LOVE your attitude. Also loved what you said about the prayer as well. Very true. I said a prayer of my own this afternoon, for the same thing :hugs:

Its my bday in August! on the 21st. When is yours? :)

Never, sorry to hear about the spitting! I'm sure like all other icky pregnancy symptoms, it will pass. 

Bama, ONE MORE DAY!!!!!

Sorry if I'm responding very haphazardly today...not reading back many entries right now. LOL. Thinking of you and <3 you all though!


----------



## BayBeeEm

hopestruck said:


> Yaaay, BayBeeEm, I LOVE your attitude. Also loved what you said about the prayer as well. Very true. I said a prayer of my own this afternoon, for the same thing :hugs:
> 
> Its my bday in August! on the 21st. When is yours? :)
> 
> Never, sorry to hear about the spitting! I'm sure like all other icky pregnancy symptoms, it will pass.
> 
> Bama, ONE MORE DAY!!!!!
> 
> Sorry if I'm responding very haphazardly today...not reading back many entries right now. LOL. Thinking of you and <3 you all though!

Ah yes, mine is the 12th. It will be easy to remember yours ... all I will need to do is transpose the day of mine. Cool!

Never - I forgot to mention your spitting affairs. This is actually very common although you may be hating moment of it. What I call it is "spitting for the team" so spit on my friend, spiiiiit on!


----------



## Krissy485

Ok ladies i am barely prego and I already need my girls for reassurance lol...
Today I have been having more cramping...does not really hurt persay...kind of a stretching feelling but it worries me because i get cramps right before the :witch: shows up....

i know i know cramping is normal my body preparing for the baby buy yeah sounds better coming from you guys :blush:

on the note of about telling others...i did tell one of my cousins who lives forever way because of her husband being in the Army and she is my favorite :shhh: dont tell lol...anyways this is how i told her, her name is amber

Phone rings

Amber: good morning (even though it is almost 6pm lol)

Me: good morning...so i was thinking

Amber: hope not too hard lol

Me: haha...no i was thinking April would be a good month for you to come home for a visit

Amber: and I suppose you have a good reason why?

Me: oh yeah cuz i am pregnant and due April 13 should be born April 8

Amber: No freaking way...you serious...ahhhh krissy i am sooo happy for you!

Me: Me to..but yeah now you cant tell no one lol

Amber: not a problem i dont talk to no one 

ME: lol

Cute HUH?


----------



## bamagurl

I know hopestruck~ it is driving me crazy, secretly on the inside haha. Just trying to patiently wait it out & see what happens. I may not test tomorrow but will certainly let you ladies know if af shows or not!!!


----------



## hopestruck

LOL, Krissy...sounds like me...Working at home in a remote northern town... I don't talk to anyone either! 

As for the cramping, I had pretty strong cramps this time around the day before, when af was due, and after. Now it seems to have subsided and all is normal. Baby is just snuggling in :thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

Krissy everything is just stretching For that sweet baby. And I live the conversation with your cousin!! Too cute!! With my dd we had just had a baby shower at work do I called my BFF & asked was she ready to throw another one... Lol


----------



## Krissy485

hopestruck said:


> LOL, Krissy...sounds like me...Working at home in a remote northern town... I don't talk to anyone either!
> 
> As for the cramping, I had pretty strong cramps this time around the day before, when af was due, and after. Now it seems to have subsided and all is normal. Baby is just snuggling in :thumbup:

Thanks alot!

So you my bump buddy then? even though i am on the heavier side so a bump dont usually show till around 16-20weeks depends...still have 40lbs from last three to loose lol...oh well


----------



## hopestruck

Haha yep, lets be bump buddies (assuming this is my sticky baby which i PRAY and BELIEVE that it is!!!). I'm on the smaller end (5'5 about 123 lbs) so it won't be too long for me to get a bump... maybe end of first tri or so...


----------



## nevergivingup

O BayBeeEm, you are soo darn crazy and hilarious!!! Ughh why you couldn't live an hour away....or do you???? How far is GA from SC?!!!! We def have to go baby shopping together, for gas purposes it may just have to be virtually!! My first pregnancy I bought a ton of those maxi dresses, Bc they was going to give my baby bump room to grow. So now I still have them and I'm wearing them now Bc for some reason my stomach is waay bigger than any of my other two pregnancies! I love your attitude BayBeeEm!!! I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait and I can't wait for that August BFP!! I hope you're taking those prenatals too! Hahaha, I'm def spitting for the team, but I can't wait until y'all will be doing the same thing!!!

Bama: Go you, I love your One more day song!!haha!! Please AF DON'T COME UNTIL 11 months, is that right??? Or do she come right after you give birth? 

Storked:ME TOO, I worked 12 HR shifts from 7:00pm-7am at a hospital before I got married, all I wanted to ever hear was a man tell me,"Baby, I want you to stop working, and just take care of me." I finally got and now I want to throw it out the window! Your DH comes home everyday right? My DH dosent come home until the Wknd, and he's leaving back out early Monday morning @ 2am. So basically it's just me...sigh :thumbup: our pregnancy is a miracle!!


----------



## lisalee1

Hi everyone! Hope you are all doing well! I was trying to read all the posts but can't b/c I forget what I want to comment on by the time I'm done reading. Some of you guys have stellar memories!

Krissy- CONGRATS on the BFP! That is definitely a positive! :happydance:

Never- Yea!!! Our appointments are very close to each other! If you're gonna be 12w+3, I will be 12w+4 on my date. Very excited and patiently waiting.

Bamagurl- Hang in there. You have such a positive spirit. I know this journey can be a roller coaster sometimes. :hugs:

Storked- I cannot hold my pee either. What worked for me is NOT drinking for a period of 2 hours or so. By then, I would have enough water built up in my bladder to pee for the OPK, but not too much to the point that my bladder hurts and feels like it will burst. IF you ever try OPKs again (which it doesn't sound like you will), you might want to try that. 

Never & Storked- You ladies can both have my job! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

O yea Krissy that phone was really cute!!! I'm still not telling anyone else!! And don't worry cramping is common I had it as well a alittle bleeding. You're ok!!

Lisalee was my inside Bump Buddy but she's mia again!! Miss you Lisa!!

P.s. So I know I'm already a bit slow, haha but I tried to listen to my baby's heartbeat with one of my stethoscopes!!! Didnt hear a thing but my stomach juices and possibly gas trying to find it's way out!! Lol! O well back to being a bed potatoe....

Lisa is back....Yayy, my secret Bump Buddy...shhh she dosent know, just me!


----------



## lisalee1

LOL Never! You were my secret bump buddy too! Guess our secret's out!
Sorry about your new symptom. I hope that passes QUICKLY!!! 

Hopestruck- How are you feeling today? Thanks for your kind words yesterday. I am remaining positive that everything is fine with the baby. Sorry that the Drs are taking so long to give you your betas back, but I'm sure everything is just fine! Keep us update! 

Krissy- cramping is normal. Many girls (including myself) get cramping around the time AF is due and it turns out to be a pregnancy. I had major cramping with this current pregnancy from weeks 4-5. I actually called the nurses hotline b/c I thought something was wrong. I still cramp weekly at this point.


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee is back...YAYYY. Just a quick jump in, CONGRATS ON YOUR EMBRYO TURNING INTO A FETUS!!!! GOOOO YOU!!! Looking Good ma'am!! And if you could quit your job and let them know you have a replacement, I will take it!!!

So anyone wants to play the Baby name Game: Beginning with the Alphabet A-Z. Names that you will name your boy and girl. I'll start:

A:
Boy- Aaron
Girl-Amberly


----------



## lisalee1

Never- Congrats on your baby fetus too!!! I knew there was something I forgot to say! 

Can't think of any names right now. Have to put some serious thought into that one.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Wash board belly walks in and announces "all of you will be my bump buddies, all of you!" even if my bump is closer to concave than it is convex. That is all.

Lisaless - glad to have you back and glad to hear all is well. 

Krissy - I do dig your announcement style. A friend of a friend of mine informed her that she was pregnancy like this. 

Her Friend: Hey, when was it that I asked you to babysit my son?
My Friend: About a month ago, actually a month ago exactly.
Her Freind: Oh ok, so that was the night I conceived. 

... um, well there you have it. LOL


----------



## lisalee1

Hi BayBeeEm! LOL about the concave belly! :)


----------



## elliot

Wow! Look at all the BFPs! Congrats to all you ladies and a H&H 9 months!

I'm hoping early August will be it for me.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok so I had like 12 pages to catch up on just now... Can't possibly remember everything! But in terms of telling people about a pregnancy - we waited with our daughter until we were 9 weeks to tell family and then after our 12 week scan we made the news public.

I really enjoyed it just being DH and I that knew for so long, like it was our little secret bean :) And when we told family we swore them to secrecy, but they just about ALL (parents and 4 out of 5 sisters between the 2 of us) told people, so I'm glad we didn't tell them sooner. I didn't like the idea of randoms who I don't know well knowing about my baby before we'd told some of our close friends.

For our MCs, our families don't know even now, except for one sister on each side. We've told a few other close friends and DH has told his boss (he needed time off for the first one to look after me and our DD), but I just didn't feel like telling our parents... I will tell them what we went through after we've announced that we're having number 2 - which will probably be around the 9-12 week mark again.

Bama - you will probably find that we will show heaps sooner with it being successive pregnancies, especially having already had babies to term. This will be my fourth pregnancy next time so I'll probably be showing at 7 weeks or something ridiculous!

Oh! And when people flat-out asked me if I was pregnant, particularly because MS kicked in for me around 6 1/2 weeks and I was SOOO sick, I would just either lie and say "NO WAY!" or pretend I hadn't thought of that! I'm not into lying, but I wasn't about to tell some nosey so-and-so about my new baby before I was ready either! They can mind their own business!!! It was harder hiding from my parents though as like I said I was super sick and we didn't tell them until 9 weeks. I just faked a stomach bug and they bought that excuse for the 2 weeks or so between sickness starting and us telling them.


I'm also a stay-at-home Mummy - and love it :flower: I couldn't imagine going back to work full time (like I did before she was born) and missing out on just being her Mummy all day every day. We get along really well most of the time, but some days I do want to pull my hair out (like you said Krissy! Only you have 3!!). All in all though I wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

When we told my parents btw - we decided to continue playing with the fact that we'd said I'd been suffering from a stomach bug. We told them I'd caught it off this little kid we'd just met, then ended up saying we weren't even sure of the kids' name yet, because their grandchild hadn't been born yet... Corny I know, but they loved it.

We had to travel 7 hours to a different state to tell DH's parents, so we rang about half an hour away and told them we were having car trouble and could DH's dad meet us outside the house when we arrived to look at the car (his mum always comes out to meet us anyway). When we pulled up we'd put one of those "Baby on board" signs in the front window in front of me, then we got out and I took the sign off and held it against my belly. They were a bit vague about it, but soon got the idea!


----------



## Storked

Never- I will totally reply more about the work thing in a bit! Net is down on computer and too long to type from my phone :flower:

I'd do B names but my name starts with B so think I have a natural aversion. I have L names planned so will be good to go by then ;)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

B names:

Benjamin (LOVE this name but it doesn't work with our surname)
Brianna

We have always found girls' names hard to agree on, but I think we have one for next time round already! If our rainbow is a pink one that is. It'll be fun to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## armymama2012

C names:

Boy-Caleb (if we hadnt had a MC and it was a boy this would've been his name)
Girl- Chloe


----------



## Storked

D:
boy- David
Girl- Daphne


----------



## BayBeeEm

D 
Boy: Darren 
Girl: Dahlia


----------



## Storked

E
Boy- Ewan
Girl- Elisabet or Ealasaid


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oops ok E

Boy: Ean
Girl: Elise


----------



## BayBeeEm

lol, Ok. Stork, you win!


----------



## Storked

Sorry BabyBeeEm I be silent hehe


----------



## Storked

I didn't mean to. Dang phone ;)


----------



## BayBeeEm

No problem at all. It was kind of funny to see the duplicates.


----------



## Storked

Once, I went through and picked names for each letter of the alphabet for each gender but that was back in high school and I really don't like most of those names anymore lol. What names does everyone actually have picked out? Mine will either be named Gabriel Peter or Lorelei Elizabeth :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

I've actually never been one to plan ahead much for my milestones. I didn't know what my wedding colors would be until after I was engaged. The same goes with names. Does this make me strange? LOL


----------



## Storked

I wouldn't know. I have never had a normal wedding hehe but I have had names picked out since I could read :D


----------



## armymama2012

F names:

Boy-Fernando
Girl- Fiona


----------



## Storked

G
Graeme
Gillian :)


----------



## armymama2012

H

Boy- Harrison
Girl- Haeli (Haley)


----------



## armymama2012

What does it mean when my cervix is high soft and open with lots of creamy CM but a negative OPK?


----------



## Storked

Egg white is the fertile kind so maybe you are about to O


----------



## Krissy485

hopestruck said:


> Haha yep, lets be bump buddies (assuming this is my sticky baby which i PRAY and BELIEVE that it is!!!). I'm on the smaller end (5'5 about 123 lbs) so it won't be too long for me to get a bump... maybe end of first tri or so...

Well girlie along with my own prayers of a healthy pregnancy and baby i am going to pray every night for my bump buddy to. Even though i do have the extra weight usually dont take me too long to show i have pretty big babies. my oldest was 2 days over cooked and weighed in at 8lb 10oz 20 1/2in, second was 10 days early and was 8lb 4oz 21 1/2in and my youngest was 8lb 11oz and 21 1/2in and was 8 days early so i am barely 5'2" no where to go but out lol


----------



## Storked

I
Iain
Ilona


----------



## armymama2012

J

Joshua (our son who passed away)
Jerusha (our active 15 month old daughter)


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked:ME TOO, I worked 12 HR shifts from 7:00pm-7am at a hospital before I got married, all I wanted to ever hear was a man tell me,"Baby, I want you to stop working, and just take care of me." I finally got and now I want to throw it out the window! Your DH comes home everyday right? My DH dosent come home until the Wknd, and he's leaving back out early Monday morning @ 2am. So basically it's just me...sigh :thumbup: our pregnancy is a miracle!!

Wow only the weekends?! I'd both love and hate that. I can't sleep alone (my husband had to fly out for work once and I made my niece come stay with me :haha: ) but I do hate it sometimes when he comes home. Only because when he is home I can't do whatever I want. Even if what I want is to lounge naked on the couch watching reality tv and eating sea salt and cracked black pepper chips. Not that that is a real situation... *whistles innocently*
But he is a nice spouse and we snuggle and talk :)
It is awesome that you got preggy with him being gone so much though :happydance:
Absolutely though on the work and staying at home front. I miss earning money and having the freedom to do whatever I want with it. When it is *our* money I have to be more frugal and the like. I miss weekly pedicures and getting my hair colored at a salon :wacko:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I had to laugh (just a little) Storked at your weekly pedis and salon hair. When you're a Mummy there just will be no time for those things anyway! Not to mention, DD comes everywhere with me, and I don't want a 2 year old on my lap while I'm in those stinky nail places getting pampered. :rofl:

I started working as a Tupperware demonstrator when DD was 7 months old, so I was still contributing well to the household from then right up until the end of Feb when I pulled right back and stopped being a manager. I handed my Tupperware car back and have just been doing parties here and there since then, but both DH and I want me doing less and less, and our financial situation is pretty accommodating at the moment anyway, so I'm loving being home and a 'proper' stay at home mum.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Never - can you please update me to being 8DPO today?

Had some diahhrea (sorry for TMI) this afternoon, which is usually a good sign of implantation for me... So I'm trying not to get too excited, but I just can't help but thinking I may be onto something this month... (!!)


----------



## Storked

Mummy, I suck at sales :) I could never have done the Tupperware thing so go you!
My family is mostly girls (3 sisters and 13 nieces) so we just include them in pedicures and in the south, all the salons I have been to generally have things for the kids to play with while mama gets her hair done. Must be all the pageantry :D
Totally why I eventually want at least one girl. I have more experience taking care of girls than boys. My family is mostly women and a few amazingly spoiled guys hehe.


----------



## Krissy485

K
Keegan
Kristina

L
Liam
Lillian

M
Mason
Maddison


mummy-i do hope that is a good sign for you :thumbup:

Stork-more power to ya if you can take a kid with you! It was not until this past year, Feb, that i took my daughter for her first mani-pedi with mommmy and that was 2 months before she turned 4 and she loved it! 

Oh and about the whole stay at home mommy thing...i just love knownig that one of my kids parents is taking care of them. to me does not matter if it is the mom or dad. in our situation my husband has the job he has just so we do not have to pay for rent and still we honestly do not have that much extra money...and since he hates school pretty much and i always enjoyed it and i do well it was determined i would go for my degree first while he worked. it has been a slow process having kids along the way but i would not change it...so what if i wont have my bachelors till 10 years after high school..i will also have 4 kids to show for it to and one spoiled husband. yes i am that good wife who gets up when he does for work at 7:30am gets his stuff around, makes him coffee and sees him off to work. added bonus is that since he works where we live he comes home for lunch and i make him lunch to. 

in all honesty i am actually pretty afraid that i am so going to fail at this whole degree thing, i know i wont have a problem getting i am just afraid i wont get a good job when i am done and then i will a WHOLE lot of money in debut from student loans and then what....lots of anxeity from that lately...hmmm...

AFM- took another test this morning....i am so going to be a test aholic at least through the weekend lol....and yes still bfp and about the sam darkness as yesterday although i know at this early stage it takes 2 days for the hormones to double and like i keep telling myself AF not do till friday. I will call my dr. then and hopefully schedule an appt. for next week.

Anyways....rise and shine ladies! it is a beautiful day


----------



## Krissy485

N
Nolan
Neena

Ok hormones must be kicking in tearing up over Maury...really? lol


----------



## bamagurl

Hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well! 

AFM~ so far at has not shown up, but there is still plenty of time left in the day. Just waiting it out to see what happens. Fingers crossed she doesn't show & I can test with a :bfp: on Friday!!!! Not getting ahead of myself though :)


----------



## nevergivingup

WHOOOH, I Am Finish Catching Up Reading!!!!

What time do yal ladies be commenting Bc it was nite time on my side of town.

Okay so BayBeeEm, I know I'm late but that had to be the FUNNIEST THING EVER ABout the Washboard belly and concave belly, hahaha, you are tooo much!! I know your DH stomach had to be cramping from laughing at you all day Bc mine does!!! You and everyone else in here is def already my bump Buddies, Bc y'all are def getting those BFP's soon!!! And that convo with your friend and her friend was funny!! 

Storked: I agree with you, Bc he's money is our money, I have no room to but things just for me anymore. The last time he let me spend alot of money was when I was prego the first time Bc I had no clothes to wear to show off my bump. Now everything I buy is either food for him or things for the house.....I keep forgetting I'm 24!!!! Where did I go wrong????.....o yea....."I DO" but I love him, wouldn't trade him for a piece of candy,lol. I love getting my nails done but I can't stand when people kids be running around. O and I def stop bring neud in my home when he's home he always think I'm sending him the "I want you signal", so when he's home turtle necks and jogging pant here I come!! Lol! I'm an awesome wife, aren't I!!

Mummy 2 one: I will update the list asap. I like your way if telling about the pregnancy!! I always wanted that darn "Baby on Board" sign for my car!! I love seeing those signs in people vehicle windows. I agree with you, I'm still alittle upset that I had to tell a nosey stranger that I was prego before I told my in laws or closest friends. Now I know they're going to be upset with me, but I'm still not telling!!

AFM: Still spitting,ewww! My sister came over yesterday and I had on just a tank top and no bra and of course pajama pants, and she looks at me and says "my goodness those boobs are Huuugge!!!" I guess no walking around braless anymore...sigh!


----------



## nevergivingup

O yea regarding the gender comment on the babies, I will take a boy or a girl just give me a healthy baby!! But I know if I have a boy he will belong to my DH, Bc he already said the boys are his.

BamaGurl; I'm rooting for you ma'am!!! AF don't come today.

O: 
Oliver
Ohanna


----------



## bamagurl

Aw lol never my hubby wanted a boy with our first but he is so glad to have a daddy's little girl. I joke with him saying he has one now I want one!!! So this next baby will get to be "mine" lol

I'm trying not think about it so stress or excitement doesn't delay it lol. I am prepared in case she does come though jk


----------



## nevergivingup

Lol how cute, I was daddy's little girl too. But do you actually think that if you have a boy this time, your DH will let him be yours???...I don't know about that Bama, you're probaly be safe having another girl, Bc that's going to be y'all first Boy!! And I agree, do not think you're pregnant Bc the mind will delay AF from coming if she's meant to come and we know how aggravating that is. (whispering...don't come AF, don't come!!


----------



## bamagurl

Haha yeah I'm just keeping an open mind about it. Oh no I agree if we had a boy hubby would try to take him over! Haha but you know little boys tend to be mamas little boy & so that wouldn't be bad at the end of the day to have a little boy cuddled up to me. I just would love another little girl. I only have brothers so I grew up with only little boys. I would love for dd to have a sister she can be friends with. At this point either way I will be happy with another healthy baby!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns:



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD2 / AF has arrived :flower: Got weapons and Equipment geared up for August BFP :happydance: 

Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" M.I.A. Again :shrug:

BamaGurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August 4

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee: Testing August 1st

Luxlisbon33: AF showed / :thumbup: M.I.A :shrug:

Angelserenity: AF Showed :thumbup: M.I.A :shrug:

Lpjkp: AF showed :thumbup: M.I.A :shrug:

Garfie: Waiting to "O"/ On Vacae :cloud9:

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th 

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## nevergivingup

I agree Bama you should def have a girl, so she can have a friend, I have a niece who plays by herself all day long and I just wish she had a sister to play with. Yea boys will def take care of their mom UNTIL that pretty girl come along and they forget all about [email protected] least that's what my brother did. 

Krissy: to eliminate no decent job after college just go to school for something that will be in high demand for years.


----------



## Krissy485

nevergivingup said:


> WHOOOH, I Am Finish Catching Up Reading!!!!
> 
> What time do yal ladies be commenting Bc it was nite time on my side of town.
> 
> Okay so BayBeeEm, I know I'm late but that had to be the FUNNIEST THING EVER ABout the Washboard belly and concave belly, hahaha, you are tooo much!! I know your DH stomach had to be cramping from laughing at you all day Bc mine does!!! You and everyone else in here is def already my bump Buddies, Bc y'all are def getting those BFP's soon!!! And that convo with your friend and her friend was funny!!
> 
> Storked: I agree with you, Bc he's money is our money, I have no room to but things just for me anymore. The last time he let me spend alot of money was when I was prego the first time Bc I had no clothes to wear to show off my bump. Now everything I buy is either food for him or things for the house.....I keep forgetting I'm 24!!!! Where did I go wrong????.....o yea....."I DO" but I love him, wouldn't trade him for a piece of candy,lol. I love getting my nails done but I can't stand when people kids be running around. O and I def stop bring neud in my home when he's home he always think I'm sending him the "I want you signal", so when he's home turtle necks and jogging pant here I come!! Lol! I'm an awesome wife, aren't I!!
> 
> Mummy 2 one: I will update the list asap. I like your way if telling about the pregnancy!! I always wanted that darn "Baby on Board" sign for my car!! I love seeing those signs in people vehicle windows. I agree with you, I'm still alittle upset that I had to tell a nosey stranger that I was prego before I told my in laws or closest friends. Now I know they're going to be upset with me, but I'm still not telling!!
> 
> AFM: Still spitting,ewww! My sister came over yesterday and I had on just a tank top and no bra and of course pajama pants, and she looks at me and says "my goodness those boobs are Huuugge!!!" I guess no walking around braless anymore...sigh!

 LOL ok i have not gone braless in front of anyone but dh ever lol....but since having 3 other kids my boobs are saggy *sigh* and dh is terrible about making jokes about them lol....but have noticed in the last couple of days they arefuller, today supper sore even stabbing pain on sides, and starting to get darker

as far as the gender of baby i do not care either way i have 2ds and 1dd my dd wants a girl of course even though she would 5yr older by the time it is born but yeah...dh though wants another boy he says we only have room for one daddy's girl lol...we shall see...

trying to hold off calling dr office till at least friday they will think i am crazy if i call before hand.

ok must go do house work now dh will be home in an hr for lunch gotta make it look like i do somehting other than play lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Krissy, she came over here @ 10:30 pm I was in the bed, so you know they were swinging by then. Yes, ma'am get to it, when he comes home on the wknd Im always looking like I'm doing something. Haha 

Ok as Hopestruck says it (QOTD:Question of the Day)

1. Who have Breastfed already and how was it? And to new moms to be who will be breastfeeding? Or breastfeeding again?

2. How many weeks are you going to wait until you go baby shopping??


----------



## bamagurl

With my first I didn't breastfeed (due to a prior breast reduction it wasn't guaranteed I would be able to) & I won't breastfed the next time either. 

Ummm as for baby shopping. I will probably wait until at least the 12 week apt unless I see something I just can't pass up!


----------



## garfie

Hi Girls

I'm back from my hols in Turkey - whew what a mad week!!!

I just love Turkey all the yummy food, good weather etc but I don't like the Hospital (yep we lost two days of our holiday as my youngest was in hospital) He is fine but had to have MRI scans, canulars, blood tests etc all because he slipped and fell and banged his little head

Anyway I will bore you more with all that later - I tried to catch up with all the posts I missed but to be honest I am knackered today:-

So well done all the new BFPS :happydance::happydance:

Hope all the pregnant ladies are not suffering to many pregnancy symptoms:flower:

Good luck to all those ladies in the TWW hope you all caught your eggies:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the other ladies.

Sorry this is a bit of a crappy post but I am feeling so tired today :sleep: must have been the mountain of washing and ironing I have done :haha:
Before I go though I am going to be testing sometime in August not sure when though as last month I only had a 19 day cycle and didn't even manage to POAS :cry: So Never I am waiting to O as soon as the :witch: leaves the building!- she seems to be hanging around this month grrrrr.

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Yay Garfie is back!!! Glad to hear your trip was wonderful, except for the hospital visit :( Hope your little one is feeling better...


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join? I will be testing on 8/30. My cycles are long. I am currently on cd 8 and waiting to O. Hopefully wont O til DH is home on Saturday.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns:



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD2 / AF has arrived :dohh: Got weapons and Equipment geared up for August BFP :happydance:

BamaGurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August 4th

armymama2012: CD 8/ Waiting to "O" :coffee: /Testing: August 30th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :wacko: :coffee: 

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th 

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" M.I.A. Again :shrug:

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW :coffee: Testing August 1st M.I.A. :shrug:

Luxlisbon33: AF showed :thumbup: / M.I.A :shrug:

Angelserenity: AF Showed :thumbup: M.I.A :shrug:

Lpjkp: AF showed :thumbup: M.I.A :shrug:

SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama: your baby will be eating either way! I always wanted a breast reduction and to throw in there lipo in my thighs!!I don't think I will shop until I'm 20wks, and I still don't think i am. My nerves gets the best of me sometimes. 

YAAAAAYYYYYY Garfie is back!!!!! I was counting down the days. Glad you're back and the son Is ok. Rest Up Bc I want to hear everything!!

Armymama2012: You can def join our awesome group as long as your other group dosent get mad,lol jk!! I will def update the list but in the meantime, I don't know if you already have but if you don't mind can you give us your TTC history ma'am, for some reason we're personal in here.
; I hope you won't " O" til DH gets home too, when he does get home, save and store you up some little sperm men!! You'll be considered TTC QUEEN!! I'm totally thinking about it next time!


----------



## bamagurl

I am so glad I had it done! It was a reduction and of course lift some also which is wonderful! Yes!!! I know breastfeeding may save money, but it sure was nice when the hubs could grab a bottle and feed baby when she was super little! Plus I think that me & her bonded just wonderfully being bottle fed! :)


----------



## armymama2012

We have been TTC since November 2011, one month after the passing away of our 17 month old son Joshua from swallowing a small lithium camera battery. We found out we were pregnant on January 20th, 2012 but lost the baby at 12 weeks in late March. Since the M/C my cycles have been getting longer by 7 days every month.

Store up like BD or actually store? Is that possible without spending $1000?


----------



## bamagurl

armymama~ sorry about your losses. hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Krissy485

my answers to QOD

With first i was 21 and breast feed with supplementing formula because my son was eating a ton from the get go. but at about 3 weeks he was projectile vomitting after almost every feeding and we finally figured out he could not have dairy so he went to just soy formula. Wit my second my dd would not breast feed lol..i tried a few times while at the hospital but she just would not latch on but if you gave her a bottle she ate just fine...does not matter to me as long as they eat. my youngest i breast feed and used supplement forumula till about 6 weeks just could not keep up with him and two toddlers. there is only 19 months between 1st and 2nd and 17 months between 2nd and thrid. 

I will attempt this time around to but to be honest as long as my baby eats and agains weight i do not care. i know i will have to supplement because i make big babies and they seem to eat more than those who only weigh 6lb lol

breastfeeding in general is ok..i never had that overwhelming connection that many say they have to be honest...sometimes just felt like i was cow lol...i honestly prefer bottle feeding and i pumped and feed more than actually breast feed.


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Armymama for the history, and I am Soooo sorry about your son and about your m/c.That had to be tough but we are def here for you to encourage you and root you on any way possible!! We found out we were prego in January too of this year but ended up m/c in Feb and had a D&C on March 5th and now I'm pregnant again and due on March 5th 2013 :shrug: a blessing was taken away from me this year March 5th and God will be giving it back next year on March 5th, Lord willing. And of course I watch too many movies and come from an old family who believes in freezing sperm men!!! Lol, but I was just kidding ma'am, DON'T DO IIITTT! my family are a bit......old may I say. 

Again I'm sorry for your losses and I would love for you to continue your journey with us, Bc we're in this together Bc it's never easy. And I want to hear your excitement when you get that BFP!! GL!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama: I agree, even though I never had that experience of my own. But they still grow up loving you either way. Bc it's your baby you're going to have an instant connection at least I thought so. And Krissy: wow I like your attitude!! Haha a cow, I feel like that now Bc of my weight gain!! My family is yelling breast feed but I would only want to breast feed so everyone wouldn't want to hold the baby all the time Bc he/she is going to need their mommy bosom. But Bama, I would love DH to have to feed too. I guess you won't know until you can see if they'll latch on or not. 

Bama: I know you're waiting for this day to fly by quickly!!


----------



## bamagurl

Haha yeah I have been having some backache & twinges on the left side but not thinking anything about it. If I don't start today it will be a long time till Friday haha


----------



## BayBeeEm

Armymama - Let me start with a :hugs:. I am so sorry to hear of your losses. After sitting here for a while contemplating the right things to say ... I just figured it would be best to let you know that you are so welcomed here. You've just joined a great group of girls ... who will certainly make your journey to BFP-dom pleasurable. If you have a furbaby, share pics with us. If you have a monster mother in law, share her craziness with us. If you work from home, work for nuts or aspire to work for nuts, share that with us too. Everything is fair game for discussion here!


Garfie - Glad to have you back! I'm thinking August is our month. 

Bamagurl - ooooooooo, I like that fact that you're still in the clear. Like, like, like, OMG :happydance:. I can't wait till you test on Friday. 

AFM - CD3 underway. This cycle has been a strange one, heavier than usual. Well I figure everything needs to be all clear for my lil one take residence anyway. :winkwink: My uninvited house guest finally left today. All things are back to normal in la Casa del BayBeeEm. Yay!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. It has been a rough road for us especially with being in the military and 16 hours from family. I am a stay at home mom who will be working on a bachelors degree in linguistics hopefully by November. My mother-in-law isn't crazy, just emotional. I swear every time we are in town she gets offended that we cant spend every moment with her and the rest of DH's family. We do have other family and friends too! I have 2 furbabies, a beautiful kitty kitty, and a troublesome Jack Russell. 
I will see if I have any pics of them.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns:



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD2 / AF has arrived :dohh: Got weapons and Equipment geared up for August BFP :happydance:

BamaGurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August 4th

armymama2012: CD 8/ Waiting to "O" :coffee: /Testing: August 30th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th 

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" M.I.A. Again 

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW Testing August 1st M.I.A. :shrug:

Luxlisbon33: AF showed / M.I.A :shrug:

Angelserenity: AF Showed M.I.A :shrug:

Lpjkp: AF showed M.I.A :shrug:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## hopestruck

Well ladies I got my betas, finally. I just went into the walk-in at the Dr's office instead of waiting for that stupid phone call. Apparently my doctor is out of the office again today. Maybe he's sick or something? Who knows. Anyway, it took all of about 15 minutes to see the walk-in doctor, so I will definitely be doing that again if I need to.

As for the results...13dpo beta was 26, 15dpo beta was 47. So, the doubling time is still considered "normal" (about 56 hours) but they are on the lower end. The walk in doctor suggested I come in and do another repeat beta this Friday, which will be one week after the 47. So we should get some more answers next week. I'm slightly discouraged...I really thought they would be higher. :cry:


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Well ladies I got my betas, finally. I just went into the walk-in at the Dr's office instead of waiting for that stupid phone call. Apparently my doctor is out of the office again today. Maybe he's sick or something? Who knows. Anyway, it took all of about 15 minutes to see the walk-in doctor, so I will definitely be doing that again if I need to.
> 
> As for the results...13dpo beta was 26, 15dpo beta was 47. So, the doubling time is still considered "normal" (about 56 hours) but they are on the lower end. The walk in doctor suggested I come in and do another repeat beta this Friday, which will be one week after the 47. So we should get some more answers next week. I'm slightly discouraged...I really thought they would be higher. :cry:

I'm sorry hope but stay strong for me! I want this so much for you! I will say a prayer right now. 

Btw, how do you do the tickers and banners? I want a few!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama, OK OK OKAYYY, I WON'T MENTION IT ANYMORE, Bc we're not thinking about it....da da da da da da da da(singing in my head).....uh hmm, BUT it is WEDNESDAY!!!!! Ok ok okaayyy I'm done!! Da da da da da dum.....


----------



## bamagurl

Aw hope! Don't count yourself out yet. God has a plan! <3 ya & am saying special prayers for you!


----------



## bamagurl

Trust me never you can mention it because I'm thinking about it. Lol I'm trying so hard not get excited or overly think anything. Just being super good waiting.... Or something like that any way haha


----------



## nevergivingup

hopestruck said:


> Well ladies I got my betas, finally. I just went into the walk-in at the Dr's office instead of waiting for that stupid phone call. Apparently my doctor is out of the office again today. Maybe he's sick or something? Who knows. Anyway, it took all of about 15 minutes to see the walk-in doctor, so I will definitely be doing that again if I need to.
> 
> As for the results...13dpo beta was 26, 15dpo beta was 47. So, the doubling time is still considered "normal" (about 56 hours) but they are on the lower end. The walk in doctor suggested I come in and do another repeat beta this Friday, which will be one week after the 47. So we should get some more answers next week. I'm slightly discouraged...I really thought they would be higher. :cry:

O Hopestruck!!! It's always something when TTC isn't it? I'm still Thinking positive, I was a slow riser and maybe you are too!!! They're still doubling which is Great!! You're still early ma'am, don't lose hope they're doubling!! And you're not bleeding or cramping so head up chin up, don't give up on me Bc I'm not giving up on you or the little one. I'm praying when you go in on Fri. and get those results back everything will be fine. Those hCG numbers will be pretty and high. Keep taking that progesterone and worrying won't stop anything from happening, God can turn around the inevitable if you just believe in him and not stress about it!! Praying for you!


----------



## Krissy485

hopestruck said:


> Well ladies I got my betas, finally. I just went into the walk-in at the Dr's office instead of waiting for that stupid phone call. Apparently my doctor is out of the office again today. Maybe he's sick or something? Who knows. Anyway, it took all of about 15 minutes to see the walk-in doctor, so I will definitely be doing that again if I need to.
> 
> As for the results...13dpo beta was 26, 15dpo beta was 47. So, the doubling time is still considered "normal" (about 56 hours) but they are on the lower end. The walk in doctor suggested I come in and do another repeat beta this Friday, which will be one week after the 47. So we should get some more answers next week. I'm slightly discouraged...I really thought they would be higher. :cry:

You are still in it lady! those numbers are still considered normal! keep your head up you are doing fine!


----------



## nevergivingup

Armymama2012: to get the tickers, it has alot of different websites for tickers but everyone on here usually uses the same places so you'll click on a ticker you like off the bottom of someone siggy(signature) and it'll take you to that website and once you get there it'll ask you what kind of ticker you want, pregnancy, ovulation, anniversary, angel babies, etc. You'll then choose the ticker you want and put in your info and then click on get code. It'll take you to like 3 or 4 codes to copy. Copy the BBc...Bc I think Baby and bump only take that one, I maybe wrong. Once copied, cone back to Baby and Bump click on User Cp at top of Baby and bump page and it'll take you to your page, and click on edit signature and then you'll paste the code you copied from the ticket website into the siggy box and save it and hopefully it'll officially be visible in your comments. Hope this helped, sorry for being so lengthy.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hopestruck - Now the concern your expressing is one that I know very well. Please know that low HCG levels are not indicative of a problem but rather numbers that fail to double (or at least rise my 60%) within a 48 to 72 hour window is a concern. You more than doubled in less than 72 hours. So lets say you started at 4 and then you double every 48 hrs you will only reach a value between 64 and 128 in a week, this is still a small number but very normal. As your pregnancy progresses, you will see that the numbers will more than double. Please know that you numbers are in range for how far along you are. Please see HCG levels by week chart: https://www.justmommies.com/articles/hcg-levels.shtml. Pick your smile up honey, and lets see what your next value is.


----------



## nevergivingup

YEAH HOPESTRUCK, WHAT BAYBEEEM SAID!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah!!! hehe


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you all :hugs: You are right, it is within the "normal" range, but I really had set my expectations high, that it would be a lot higher. The next day (16dpo) was when I did the digi and it came up 2-3, and apparently the limit for that is a beta of 200, so I figured I would at least be in the 100s on 15dpo. Maybe the clearblue got it wrong...I have no idea. *sigh* Thank you all so much for your encouraging thoughts and prayers...I will also be praying HARD for a big, healthy increase when I go this Friday. It's a holiday the following Monday so I won't get those results until Tuesday or so next week. Agony!


----------



## kanicky73

Hope those numbers sound promising to me. Doubling is a good sign and my doc has told me the exact same. I am fx for you!!

As for me...........I'm out. AF showed this morning :-(. Now I'm just debating whether I should try the soy again this month or not.


----------



## bamagurl

Aww hopestruck! It is certainly understandable that you be concerned. I am sure it will happen to all of us when we get our bfp, something will trigger a fear in us, that is just what comes with the territory of being a mother to an angel. Praying you feel a peace until you get your results!


----------



## bamagurl

sorry the witch got you kanicky... sending :dust: your way for August!!! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama, hahaha, your, "Yeah", made me laugh!!!

Off topic: I went to the pet store yesterday where they rescue domestic animals and get them used to humans, and I fail in love with this Parrot they had, o he was sooo adorable, his beak was twisted to the side so he didn't look like all the other parrots and when I bent down to the cage to talk to him he came over to me and lowered his head to let me rub him!!! And he just kept doing it, he turned over so I could rub his neck, o I want him SOOOOOOO Bad!!!! He's $699.00, I know my DH would say we have to wait but I want him Soooo bad! I did not want to leave that pet store!!!


----------



## kanicky73

Thanks Bama!


----------



## bamagurl

OMG he sounds so cute! I cannot go to pet stores or anything like that because I certainly would come home with at least 5 different animals! haha


----------



## nevergivingup

O Geesh, I'm always responding too late!!! Stupid phone!!

Hopestruck, I know how you feel, I've been there, I always get dissappointed when I get betas Bc I'm always googling and seeing ladies go on about their betas being SOO high 400+ for 15 or 16 DPO and mine be way below that. But God fixed me this time!! I wanted to think they were going to fail Bc other prego ladies were higher than mine at the same DPO but I couldn't, I wanted to give my pregnancy a chance first, and o my then the bleeding next, I thought for sure that was it but with God in my Heart and yal wonderful ladies in my corner I didn't have the chance to even think negative and I'm glad I didn't Bc Miracles happened even when the worst is sitting right in front of you. You got to believe and have Faith, I did even with tears streaming down my face, I had to have faith Bc I want this, you want it, and we deserve it but at the end God knows best! <3 ya more than you'll ever know!!


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> OMG he sounds so cute! I cannot go to pet stores or anything like that because I certainly would come home with at least 5 different animals! haha

Ok Bama, but he was Soooo Cute!!!! I had doves and other bird before but I didn't think birds were so smart!!! O bama, I had my lip poked out like a little kid Bc I couldn't get that bird!! I think I'm crying now, maybe if I act like I'm mad he'll get it Bc he won't have any idea why. I'm like you, I went awwwwing at the rabbits then the iquanas then the ferrets then the dogs and yucking at the snakes!! Now to look in the help wanted ads, I want that Bird!!


----------



## bamagurl

I think you deserve that bird!!! lol


----------



## nevergivingup

P.s O yea Bana: It's almost 4:00 da da da da dum....You and BaybeeEm have to get it this month!! Da da da da dum....no pressure of course!!

Luxlisbon
Lpjkp
Gregsprincess
We miss ya l ladies!! Hope everything is ok.


----------



## bamagurl

haha yes I am anxiously awaiting friday haha


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns:



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD2 / AF has arrived :winkwink: Got weapons and Equipment geared up for August BFP 

BamaGurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August 4th

armymama2012: CD 8/ Waiting to "O" :wacko: /Testing: August 30th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th 

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Sirbaby: CD6/ Waiting to "O" M.I.A. Again :shrug:

Gregsprincess: DPO? / IN TWW Testing August 1st M.I.A. :shrug:

Luxlisbon33: AF showed / M.I.A :shrug:

Angelserenity: AF Showed M.I.A :shrug:

Lpjkp: AF showed M.I.A :shrug:

SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama: Friday, if you use the dollar test back it up with another one Bc I always have to buy 3 Bc the first one will always suck. Do your DH know you're TTC? my DH didn't have a clue, all he know was his wife had a high __ drive!!! Haha, I had all my HPt, OPK, pre-seed and any other baby making tool i needed hidden!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies! :hi: Yes I'm MIA at the moment, sorry!


I work in sport as a senior manager for a governing body (gymnastics) and things are MAD at the moment with the Olympics on. I'm off to London on Saturady to go to 2 gymnastics finals on Sunday and Monday and then I'm off all next week so hopefully things will be back to normal after that.


Nothing new here, just trying to relax and entice hubby into some fun :sex: as ovulation time is near. I think I'm on CD10 or 11, I haven't updated FF all week :blush::haha:.


Speak soon, hope everybody is well :flower: xo


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Bama: Friday, if you use the dollar test back it up with another one Bc I always have to buy 3 Bc the first one will always suck. Do your DH know you're TTC? my DH didn't have a clue, all he know was his wife had a high __ drive!!! Haha, I had all my HPt, OPK, pre-seed and any other baby making tool i needed hidden!

Haha well he asked me the other day how we were doing on this thing. Then last night he told me good luck tomorrow, I said what is tomorrow and he just gave me a look....he meant on starting or not lol! I love my dork of a hubby! So he somewhat knows about it, but has no clue about the whole jest of it. I am thinking I will skip the dollar tests and go for the first response, especially since I have a coupon.


----------



## Krissy485

bamagurl said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Bama: Friday, if you use the dollar test back it up with another one Bc I always have to buy 3 Bc the first one will always suck. Do your DH know you're TTC? my DH didn't have a clue, all he know was his wife had a high __ drive!!! Haha, I had all my HPt, OPK, pre-seed and any other baby making tool i needed hidden!
> 
> Haha well he asked me the other day how we were doing on this thing. Then last night he told me good luck tomorrow, I said what is tomorrow and he just gave me a look....he meant on starting or not lol! I love my dork of a hubby! So he somewhat knows about it, but has no clue about the whole jest of it. I am thinking I will skip the dollar tests and go for the first response, especially since I have a coupon.Click to expand...

coupons are always a plus! The tests i have been using are actually from walmart and only cost 88cents each so i dont feel bad at all for POAS like 2x a day lol...but when i did this afternoon the line was so much darker then this morning almost equal to the control line to i decided to call my OB. Glad i did because even though it is the same group of doctors it is a different office in a different town because we moved and yeah long story...anywho the receptionist was supper nice! she said that she was glad i called today, even if AF is not due till friday b/c they have a currier on thursday come over from the other office so they can get my chart by tomorrow and she will go over it with the doctor to decide what our game plan is..be it blood test now, or u/s or whatever else. i was so happy she was so nice because i have had one that basically felt like i called to early with last pregnancy, some should not be in the baby doctor business lol


----------



## bamagurl

that is wonderful krissy! glad you decided to call and got a wonderfully nice person. The dr office I go to is the same way, they are always so sweet, although I must admit that when I go back the rooms will hold a different, almost terrified, meaning. I am anxious to be going back though haha for sure!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama: That DH of yours sounds awesome, and it's def sweet that he Is on top of most of what's going on, that makes the TTC experience waay more fun! I agree I wouldn't use it again only i have too. I was printing out so many coupons for FRER and prenatals, the website wouldn't let me print out anymore, so I was stuck with the dollar ones which they usually work for me, no complaints here. 

Krissy, wow I didn't know Wal-Mart had $.88 HPt. They must keep those at the cashiers desk, Bc I will def go run and get one today just Bc their so darn cheap!!!!

Hi AngelSerenity, YAYYY thanks for letting us know yu're okay!! Def make yourself some money, we'll be waiting for you whenever you come bk!!! Have fun....I guess, it is the Olympics!


----------



## bamagurl

Yes I was surprised he even remembered. 
Af still hasn't shown up (shh don't want to jinx it)


----------



## Sweetz33

Ahhhh trying to catch up on all the posts.... (damn you Century Link with your unreliable service) Hope everyone is doing well. :) Congrats to our 5th :bfp: even though I still can't find who it is!:wacko:

Went grocery shopping today and not only did I forget stuff (yes I had a list lol) I had to leave bc of my super sonic sniffer. The smells were just to overpowering for me and I was about to vomit. I also think supermarket didn't have a/c high enough....no not my hormones!! hahah ;) I would have to say this...the hunger bug has hit with a vengeance! I'm eating 4-5 meals, yes meals...not snacks...a day. *looks down at tummy and says "you are one hungry little bugger....just like your dad"* Appointment for 10 wk is in 2 weeks *eeeeeeeeeee* so excited!! :happydance: DH is coming with so he finally gets to see the lil nugget and hear the heart beat!! One weird thing...I was realllllly thirsty so I gulped down some ice water...then immediately threw it all up :huh: But then after did juice and was fine...what is that all about? 

Well, let me scroll up and check all the new gossip heheh!! I absolutely love this thread. I hope everyone is doing very well and :dust: to all my ladies waiting to O and in the TWW. 

Hey...look at that, I'm a razzzberry now :haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Eeeeeeeeeeek....shhhhh, I'm not even thinking about it.....da da da dum.......Today is almost over.....da da da dum..... :winkwink:

SN: I just watched this expecting lady break her pregnancy news during a family visit with all her family and her DH was recording and he wanted them to look at the recorder and they thought they were going to say cheese instead he told them to say, "Say We're Having A Baby!", and all their faces were shocked and they went from saying, Huh? To screaming and hugging them. It was really sweet and so heart felt. I think I will have my people set up and act like they don't know and do it...hahaha.


----------



## Krissy485

nevergivingup said:


> Bama: That DH of yours sounds awesome, and it's def sweet that he Is on top of most of what's going on, that makes the TTC experience waay more fun! I agree I wouldn't use it again only i have too. I was printing out so many coupons for FRER and prenatals, the website wouldn't let me print out anymore, so I was stuck with the dollar ones which they usually work for me, no complaints here.
> 
> Krissy, wow I didn't know Wal-Mart had $.88 HPt. They must keep those at the cashiers desk, Bc I will def go run and get one today just Bc their so darn cheap!!!!
> 
> Hi AngelSerenity, YAYYY thanks for letting us know yu're okay!! Def make yourself some money, we'll be waiting for you whenever you come bk!!! Have fun....I guess, it is the Olympics!

I live in Michigan and the walmarts here have this whole like end cap of a shelf field with health and beauty iteams (in that department) that all all just 88cents each...like tynol, vitamins, bandaids, alsorts of goodies and yes my best friend HPTs :haha: so next time you are in the health and beauty area look for them!


----------



## Sweetz33

That sounds like an awesome idea Never! I can't do that bc our families live all over the US...we were thinking that maybe sending a card with a copy of the sonogram saying girl/boy would work....but I don't want to know if it is a girl or boy hehe Also, DH already spilled the beans to his co-worker who is also pregnant. She is due any day though...he apologized and said I had to tell someone before I burst!! lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey ladies, here's the video, I hope it works...ughh stupid phone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAICtpySD90&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## nevergivingup

Krissy: wow, all that for .88 cents!!! I would def be a POAS Addict!!! I'm def going to Wal-Mart and tell them, come on cough it up I know y'all got em!!! They'll probaly look at my stomach and say look like your alittle to late!!

Sweetz: O no, you have the super nose!!! Im def glad I don't have that Bc my sister loves buying meat from these grocery stores that I declare they be cutting and cleaning the fish and meats in the middle of the store Bc it smells so bad when you walk in!! O yea, Ive read in the "The Bump" magazine to not throw down cold water in your throat Bc as soon ad it gets in your body you'll most likely throw it right back up Bc it has to settle. You have to drink cold water in spurts. I barely drink it now Bc it makes me gag and o yea....ITS SUGARLESS!! Hey don't fuss at DH, Bc I mine did the same thing and I fussed at him too Bc he told his cousin and his cousin wife told me I was prego! Next time I might just keep the secret from him too!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Very cute video Never! What a nice way to tell people :)

In response to your QOTD...
I breastfed my DD until she was almost 13 months, so happy to answer any questions any of you ladies have on making it work if you want it to. I didn't have issues with having had surgery though, and while it does take time to learn the right latching technique, DD was great at getting my milk (some babies do just struggle, and my mum had heaps of trouble because she had inverted nipples - all factors for making it hard to do). I had heaps of problems to start with though and then had to battle having thrush in the breast, which I would clear up my own infection, then DD would give it back to me. We'd clear her up, then I'd give it back to her. So that went on for about 6 weeks and was SO painful, but I loved being able to feed her, and when it all came good feeding felt comfortable and natural.


----------



## lisalee1

AngelSerenity- I soooo envy your job! I LOVE gymnastics so I hope you're enjoying yourself! Pretty awesome gig!

Hopestruck- You are definitely in the normal range. I totally understand what you're going through. I had a scare in the beginning of my pregnancy in which I got my numbers tested and they didn't double in 48 hrs. It was more like high 50's or low 60's (can't remember the exact numbers but I posted a few weeks back with the actual numbers). It was nerve-wrecking but I found that same website that BayBeeEm showed you and it was comforting. So I am sure that everything will work out for you! Just try to relax and enjoy the moment!

Bamagurl- I can't wait til Friday! :happydance: 

Armymama- Welcome! :hi: I was so sad when I read your story. I hope that everything goes well for you as you TTC this time around.


----------



## nevergivingup

WOW that sounds soo sweet mummy2one! Wow, it sounds like it wasn't easy at first but you did it and once you did it it sounds very encouraging. I know I'm nowhere close to being there but Im already fearful for pain of my nipples!! They hurted so bad whenever AF came so a baby sucking on them after laboring from pain, mmmnnnnn sounds like more pain to me. Mummy 2one you GO Ma'am!! Did you take the class on how to latch them on?


----------



## Sweetz33

VERY cute video!!!

LOL Never...gotta love our men *sigh* If I ever have a next time I am not telling him until I start showing haha!!! The super sonic nose is just wrong girl...I swear the house smelt like onions the other day and I was dry heaving non stop. Of course DH didn't smell a thing. When he makes coffee in the mornings he has to light incense bc it smells like dog urine to me. *yummy* lol I didn't know about the water but lemmie tell ya, not doing *that* again! I am also now lactose intolerant so I got that lactose free milk...OMG NASTY!!!! :haha: Blech! I will have to be putting some Nesquik in that stuff!! Doc say I need the Vit D and calcium. On 2 Flintstones a day bc can't keep down a prenatel. I swear this little bugger is constantly hungry but DANG picky.....it must be a boy bc it is already acting like my DH and stepson :dohh::winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

Never I never went to a class....but amazingly BF was not painful at all for me. In fact it was quite relaxing. The only time my bbs hurt was when they got engorged. Now *THAT* is painful. My daughter couldn't digest BM and she landed up projectile vomiting. I got majorly engorged before I dried up bc she was only 2 months old when her body stopped digesting it.


----------



## lisalee1

Never- That post you wrote about being armed with all the tools- preseed, OPK, HPTs was toooooo funny! I could've written it myself! My hubby didn't know anything except during a certain time of the month I suddenly seemed to be turned on. I just told him that women's hormones are higher during certain times of the month and that causes the sex drive to fluctuate. He didn't have a clue! The only thing he knew about was the pre-seed. I explained that the lube wouldn't kill the sperm and left it at that.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahahaha Lisalee I knew I wasn't the o my one who didn't tell DH!! I used the same explanation about killing the sperm with my DH too!!! Hahaha, men!!! And he won't know next time either!! Lol I'll just have my tools prepared!!

Sweetz: Wow, projectile vomitting?!! That would certainly horrify me, I hope it's not big throw up but baby little spit ups. I did hear when the Breast get full of milk they hurt. What do women who don't BF do to dry the milk up?? O def dont tell the DH next time, I said I wasn't going to tell him this time but it's tooo hard going through this alone. Hahahaha about the house smelt like onions, you're lucky Bc my noise is stuffed all day and sometimes bleed lightly when I blow it, these are the wierdest Symptns I never had in any pregnancy, BUT def Not complaining!! I'm not as hungry all day but I will know when I am Bc I will be vomitting if I don't eat something quick. I vomit on an empty stomach BUT I can't just eat anything, almost every food is nasty or will leave a nasty taste in my mouth and I will end up throwing it up!! Yea I agree this turkey in me is kicking my butt, I look miserable, I don't even lotion my legs and feet anymore....and it's summer!! You def need milk ma'am but I can only drink it in chocolate cheerios after the cereal turned it chocolate! You're 2 wks away from being 10wks....GO YOU!!!! If you're having a boy then I must be having one too Bc we're both food miserable!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

*wondering if her name was recently changed to "bama" or never is suffering from "prego brain farts"* :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

It was projectile vomitting btw...like shooting out of the mouth exorcist style. Scared the crap out of me. I too have the stuffy nose but by God I can still smell horrid things. I feel like Patrick in the SBSP episode where he got a nose haha When it comes to woman who don't breast feed, the milk is never really stimulated so it goes back down. I never breast fed the surrogate. No pain whatsoever that time. When it comes to milk...I'm a cocoa pebbles girl hehe I dread drinking that horrible lactose free stuff....ugh...you should of seen my face after I tried it...*blech* DH laughed at me....so I made HIM try it...he said OMG THAT IS *BLEEPIN* AWFUL!! payback's a bitch...lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz, that Is def not prego brain that's stupid auto correct on my dumb IPhone Bc Bama and I was going bk and forth so my stupid phone changed your name to Bama...haha sorry ma'am, I'm fixing it now. O no ma'am my BIL has to drink lactose milk and it just looks disgusting it certaintly cannot be milk! O no I love that episode with Patrick and his nose, THEY WERE SOOO JEALOUS OF HIM, Bc he they smelled like FISH!! lol!!


----------



## bamagurl

Hehe yeah I was confused by that, I believe it was a super prego brain fart sweetz haha!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahaha Bama!! Go ahead, Pick, can't wait until you get it!!! It's 9 minutes from 10pm...did she show?? I'm not saying her name....


----------



## bamagurl

no mam she did not! not even a hint of her coming.... :wohoo: I mean ummm *cough* we are clear!

Umm I don't think I ever got rid of my prego brain from when I was pregnant the first time haha


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG I am dying laughing over here!! I sooo have prego brain.....I am just a hot mess!! lol My friend just cracked me up bc I was talking to him and just gave out a epic size burp and he said "Always better to burp and taste it then to fart and waste it"....OMG HAHAHA!!!!! I swear I almost peed myself laughing.


----------



## bamagurl

Haha sounds like something my hubs would say!!


----------



## Sweetz33

unfortunetly for me these days i'm tastin and a wastin ROFL


----------



## bamagurl

haha sweetz! love it!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sweetz33

I swear I am in some weird *bleepin* mood tonight....I am over tired and giddy but every time my DH speaks to me I want to rip his head off....ROFL!! I guess subconcienously (how the *bleep* do you spell that) am mad at him haha


----------



## bamagurl

Aww my second time pregnant I was super mean to the hubs, I was in a great mood with everyone else but the second he even looks at me I would bite his head off! I think that is the hormonal part of you talking haha


----------



## BayBeeEm

kanicky73 said:


> Hope those numbers sound promising to me. Doubling is a good sign and my doc has told me the exact same. I am fx for you!!
> 
> As for me...........I'm out. AF showed this morning :-(. Now I'm just debating whether I should try the soy again this month or not.

Kanicky - Not sure how I missed you, but glad you are a part of the group!


----------



## Sweetz33

ew ew ew ew!!! went to make sure my new motion light was working outside (it is) and when going back in HUGE spider on my doorstep...so I go to sqwish it...somehow miss killing it but that sucker jumped away but left hundreds of baby spiders crawling all over my one way to get back in the house....OMG A LIVING NIGHTMARE! *twitch* Sprayed entire doorway with pure bleach...refuse to go back outside bc I know that mama spider is pissed and she is going to hunt me down now..... :wacko:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Don't go out there Sweetz! I HATE spiders (and live in Australia!). I had one in my shoe for over an hour the other week before feeling something strange in there and pulling my foot out -- it was grabbing onto my big toe! Scared the buhgeebers out of me!! :S

Never- I was always worried that breastfeeding would tickle or feel painful, but when bub is attached properly it's neither of those things. And the post pregnancy hormones are different to period ones so it's hard to compare what it's like on a normal cycle vs what you'll feel like after bub is born. And I didn't take classes, just had some helpful (and some not helpful!) Midwives in the hospital who help with latching techniques.

Being full of milk isn't really a fun feeling, but I only felt that way when DD started sleeping through the night because aside from that she was on regular feed times. That helped promote my supply and my body knew exactly what to expect, so I never felt engorged or started leaking or anything.

AFM - feeling very cranky today...
And I just got my results from the doctors office and it's not glandular fever. Apparently I've had it before but not recently, and I have immunity. So no idea now what's been making me feel so sick for so long.


----------



## janelleybean

I've just been skimming through posts because there is so much to read and I've been really busy today, but someone asked about breast feeding. I'm not one of those "YOU HAVE TO BREAST FEED" mothers, but I can tell you about my experience. I breast fed my son until he was 6 months old. He latched on right after he was born, but he was diagnosed with GERD. So he threw up ALL THE TIME. It was very tiring. I would feed him and he would throw up everything and then I would have to feed him again. His pediatrician suggested that I feed him less and more frequently. I tried that and it didn't help any. Around the time when he was 3 months old he started to vomit blood. It wasn't a lot, but enough to scare the crap out of me. I rushed him to the ER and they prescribed him some medicine. Finally, I had had it and took him to the only woman I trusted. MY childhood pediatrician. She referred me to a pediatric gastro. doctor. he told me to quit breast feeding and to give him soy formula with cereal. I had to add 1 TBSP or cereal per oz of formula. It was so thick you could throw it against the wall and it would stick. NO JOKE. This worked for awhile, but he was still throwing up. I took him back to the gastro. doctor and he was a real jerk. He wanted to put my son through all these test. I couldn't stand watching my sweet little monkey go through that, so I called my pediatrician in tears and she told me to try giving him rice milk. My son hasn't throw up since and he is such a happy camper, still drinking rice milk. If we try and give him dairy milk or soy milk he throws up. This is my only fear of having another baby. I wish I could have breast fed for longer only because it is a bonding experience and I do miss it... even if he is 2. 

Someone was talking about dollar store pregnancy test. I detected both my pregnancies with dollar store test while the first response showed negative. A few days later they showed up on the first response. It wouldn't hurt. I mean, it's only a dollar. 

As for me, I'm tired. according to the traditional "28 day cycle" I should be ovulating today. For some reason though I feel as though I've already ovulated. I think I'm going to skip Baby Dancing tonight. All through out the day, I've had mild cramping and tingling in my breast. If any one has breast fed it's sort of like that feeding when your milk is coming in. AND HOLY CRAP, MY NIPPLES ARE SO SENSITIVE! I've never had sensitive nipples. I'm hoping these are all good signs. Still too soon to tell, but we'll see. I hope I had a 25 day cycle and not 28. I'll keep you all posted. Good luck everyone and baby dust to you all!


----------



## armymama2012

I hated that tingly feeling when milk comes in. I would always leak and it would burn. I couldnt sleep on my tummy for 3 months because of the tingly feeling.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> I hated that tingly feeling when milk comes in. I would always leak and it would burn. I couldnt sleep on my tummy for 3 months because of the tingly feeling.

I never really had any trouble with breastfeeding, but I did get mastitis (sp) THAT SUCKED! That was a fear I carried around the entire time I was breastfeeding. It felt like I had the flu. It was terrible. This tingly feeling that I have now, is sort of annoying, but also exciting... Then again, I could just be losing my mind entirely. :wacko:


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Gotcha.


----------



## lpjkp

Hello ladies!!!

Sorry I've been M.I.A for the past few days! I started working at the olympics and these long shifts have been absolutely crazy!!! Finally got a well-deserved day off today though, which I fully intend to spend relaxing!

Just an update: AF has come and gone and, for the first time since my m/c, lovely and heavy and normal! Takin a relaxed approach this month because the stress is starting to get on top of us, so no pre-natals, no vit B, no pre-seed...I'm just going to rely on my body and a little support from the clearblue fertility monitor and just BD as and when we feel like it (Because obviously the crazy BD'ing doesn't work!!)...at least working is taking my mind off the whole TTC business!

Hope everybody is well! Hello to all the new ladies/congratulations to the BFP's!

I don't think I'll be testing at all unless AF doesn't show (Obviously with the chem this month), but put me down around the 24th August...


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Armymama - I'm so sorry to hear of your losses, particularly that of little Joshua. I'm heartbroken for you :hugs: Welcome though, and I'm sure you'll find the ladies in here really supportive and lovely xx


----------



## nevergivingup

LPJKP!!!! YAYYYY, sooo happy you're ok and staying busy that will def take your mind off TTC daily!!! I'm happy about your decision Bc whatever you choose we're right behind you!!! Thanks for not giving up on us!!!! Hey AngelSerenity should be there too, I need to see if I can get a job there to keep me busy!!! I'm updating.... Have fun at the Olympics!!


----------



## lisalee1

LPJ- Glad to see you back! Changing your approach to TTC is a good idea if what you were doing was stressing you. I'm hoping this is your lucky month! 

Someone asked about breastfeeding. Since this will be my 1st child, I've never breastfed. When I was younger and immature, the idea of BF used to gross me out. Now, I think I'll definitely give it a try and see how it goes. How long are you supposed to breastfeed your baby?
Thank you all for sharing your stories about breastfeeding.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns:



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD2 / AF has arrived :dohh: Got weapons and Equipment geared up for August BFP 

BamaGurl: 10 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August 4th

armymama2012: CD 8/ Waiting to "O" :wacko: /Testing: August 30th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :flower:

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th 

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Angelserenity: CD12/ Just :sex: Testing: 

Lpjkp: Taking the Relaxed Approach to TTC; No tools/ Testing: August 24th

JenelleyBean: 4 DPO/ Testing:August 10th/ Symptns: Sensitive Boobs, mild cramping

Gregsprincess: M.I.A.



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi lisalee :wave:

I don't think there's an actual timeframe recommended for breastfeeding, but each feed is kinda more important than the next one (if that makes sense). Your first milk is called colostrum and is really beneficial for bub. Even women who don't plan to bf at all have been known to give that feeding just moments after their baby is born, and it has amazing benefits (google 'colostrum'). I think though if you can try to make it to even the 6-8 week mark you'll have given it an amazing go, then make a decision from there. Most women find they either have latching issues early on that stop them persevering, or more commonly, they feel like their supply is running out (for which I have some fantastic tips).


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies!!! It is a new Day!! I forgot to tell Sweetz, Congrats for Being 8 wks Ma'am!!!! GO YOU!!!!

Kanicky: if you don't mind ma'am can you tell ab your TTC History?!

Hopestruck I hope you're feeling better today!

Storked: Where are you??

Bama: It's Thursday....1 more Day...until.....da da da dum

AFM: nothing to report accept I had a dream last night I was BreastFeeding my baby GIRL and she latched on SOO perfectly and she was walking around the house.... My dreams... O well hope everyone have a Great Day today!!


----------



## bamagurl

Aww a baby girl!!!! Yay!!! As for the dream, I always dreamed weird freaky things lol. 

AFM~ af has managed to stay away. Guess we will see what testing day brings...


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama YAYYY, I hope it brings something GOOD for the month of August!!!


----------



## Krissy485

Never-with my first two kids i always had a dream early on, i know before i was in my 2nd trimester, of what the baby was going to be so when i went into the 20week u/s and they asked if i wanted to know what the baby was and i always was like you can look but i already know and i was right every time. with my younger son my pregnancy it was identical to my first son that i new from the moment i found i was pregnant it was a boy...now this time around so far the way i found out and the way i feel is like with my daughter's pregnancy so i dont know...too early for a guess!

bamama- test girl test lol....but only when you are ready!

AFM- morning sickness...or should i say off and on all day sickness is starting to set in. at least for now tums are helping. can someone say TIRED! and gassy and holly boobs are sore... But i wouldnt trade any of it! :happydance:

Good luck to our future testers!!! :dust:


----------



## LuxLisbon33

Hi gals, just a quick update. I had a positive pregnancy test on 17/18 July. Unfortunately it did not progress into anything and I began bleeding on 23 July. Continued bleeding, period like and quite heavy, all of last week. By saturday I had been bleeding for 5 days and it suddenly stepped up a gear to flooding. This continued, it was very frightening, sanitary protection could not deal with such an onslaught and my bathroom looked like there had been a murder. Tuesday night was horrendous, two explosions of blood through the night combined with passing huge blood clots. Went to A&E yesterday and saw the emergency gynaecologist. Apparently the scan showed a 'Persistent Corpus Luteum Cyst' which was still pumping out hormones and making me haemorrhage. I was given some pills to stop the bleeding (which seem to be working well, hurray!) and have an appointment to see my own gynae on 16/8. Hopefully, I can get some answers about why the pregnancies don't seem to stick.


So, I'm bowing out of this thread. Thanks for the support and the very best of luck to you all, pregnant women and TTCer's both. :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Aw luxlisbon :hugs: I am so so sorry. I wish you wouldn't bow out but can completely understand if you need space. I pray you get the answers you need do you can finally hold your healthy baby @ the end of a pregnancy. Prayers & hugs sent your way.


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh No LuxLisbon!!! Im sooo sorry you're going through this, and especially about the hemorrhage. I can't imagine how scary that was for you. I'm glad you found what was wrong and I do hope you get your answers soon as to why those beans aren't sticking. We really missed you and was really worried, although I'm glad you let us know what was going on but I really hate to see you leave, you began this thread with us and I was hoping we could all finish it together with our BFP's, Bc you know we were going to root each person on until they got it, but I do understand situations change but I do hope and pray you get that BFP soon and when you do please stop by and tell us the wonderful news!! Take care of yourself and I will miss ya!!! :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Krissy485 said:


> Never-with my first two kids i always had a dream early on, i know before i was in my 2nd trimester, of what the baby was going to be so when i went into the 20week u/s and they asked if i wanted to know what the baby was and i always was like you can look but i already know and i was right every time. with my younger son my pregnancy it was identical to my first son that i new from the moment i found i was pregnant it was a boy...now this time around so far the way i found out and the way i feel is like with my daughter's pregnancy so i dont know...too early for a guess!
> 
> bamama- test girl test lol....but only when you are ready!
> 
> AFM- morning sickness...or should i say off and on all day sickness is starting to set in. at least for now tums are helping. can someone say TIRED! and gassy and holly boobs are sore... But i wouldnt trade any of it! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to our future testers!!! :dust:

Krissy, o Wow, i was very excited about that dream but I didn't associate it with the gender of the baby Bc we were having Breastfeeding conversations all day yesterday....but I don't know, should I have associated with it! I was really just excited that I had a dream about my baby actually living outside of me!! That's amazing that you have those dreams to tell the gender!! That had to be fun to know before the gender u/s. Im finding out I'm leaning more towards a boy but I'm really trying to stay neutral Bc it really won't matter once they get here!! I wish I could not figure out the gender until labor but I know my family is too nosey for that surprise!


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ I had dreams about a baby girl & that's what I ended up having lol. They say it's mothers tuition. My sil had a dream her baby was a girl & everyone was saying not but they are having a girl lol


----------



## lpjkp

Aww, Lux, one one hand I'm so sorry to hear the rollercoaster of a ride you've been sent on over the last couple of days, and glad on the other hand to hear they've got it under control...I'll be really sorry that you're going, and really wished you could stay, because I too had a BFP that progressed to nothing this month and would really like a "buddy" to keep me feel positive and stop me from throwing the towel in...I had, at one point, a heavy AF over 2 days that tampons AND towels couldn't hide (Very embarassing when you're at work), but thankfully it died down...I hope we hear from you soon but, until then, take it easy and hopefully next time I read a post of yours, it's because you've got that sticky BFP that we're so dreaming of xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama.. After my journey I will take either one!! So let the dreams continue'n

Awww lpjkp, that was awfully nice, but now I totally feel bad...Lux please don't leave us Bc I can't take lpjkp leaving too!!! Lpjkp you're not in this alone, and I'm def sorry if you feel like that. This forum is for women who PAL, and we all may not get there at the same time or when we want it but it's def coming Bc we got it before. I have 2 angel babies and now 3 if I count this 1 twin but I'm not counting it yet, Bc there is still hope in my heart that Miracles can happen and my faith is strong enough to believe that it can happen with me even if at the end I only end up with one that will still be a miracle and even if I don't make it there, it was still a miracle that God allowed my body to concieve yet again. You're so not in this alone or LuxLisbon, we all bled for our babies, we all cried and we all at one time wanted to throw in the towel but we didn't and one day some of us will but I pray it won't be us Bc we're destined to be mothers of many one day but we just have to wait for that day to come. Sorry Lux and Lpjkp that your going through this but we are here for you for any conversation or any support, Bc we've been there and some of us still are but I know in my heart we'll prove our doubtful emotions wrong. GL to all ladies!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Couldn't have said it better myself Never!! 

Praying for you ladies! It is a hard road that we all have had to travel. We have lost, cried, jumped back into trying & some of us have repeated the cycle. You ladies are never alone! I have no doubt in my heart that we will all get our rainbow babies! I know it doesn't help anything now but God has his hand in all of this. He already knows what your rainbow baby or even babies will look like. Prayers & hugs to every one of you ladies feeling down.


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama yes ma'am, You said it better, Thank You! :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

Ok, I'm a little nervous here but have read this whole thread and love the personalities here so would like to join! Also, my bf (not hubby yet) and I are keeping it on the DL that we're even trying so I don't have anybody in my life I can talk to about feelings, trials & tribulations of TTC. Can I join?


----------



## bamagurl

Welcome MnJ! :wave:


----------



## nevergivingup

MnJ.....Join??.....AAAHHHH YEAH!!!! You can Def Join!!! YAYYY we got a new "August/September Soon BFP lovely Lady!! I def know how you feel about not having anyone to talk to about TTC, I kept mine on the low too, even from my DH...for sex purposes of course, got to have him thinking it's allllll hiimmm that makes me keep coming back!!! Lol. I didn't know a thing ab TTC, until I found these forums and it has been awesome ever since especially with the Wonderful ladies we have here!!! So will you tell us your TTC history on how long and any setbacks?? And DON'T BE NERVOUS, everyone is so friendly and warm hearted here but we're just personal and nosey for all the right reasons of course!!!


----------



## MnJ

Thank you, Never! :) Pretty funny about keeping it on dl from you dh... sounds like you have men all figured out. Have to keep the ego up to keep his... well you know... up! ha ha 

About me... first off I have had PCOS for a lot of years. My 2nd issue is my age... 38!! My DB (dear boyfriend hee he) is only 25. Yep, that makes me a cougar lol. We've been together 2 years, this month as a matter of fact! He decided yes he'd like kids so due to my age I said well we better get a move on cuz I'm almost out of time! I honestly don't even know if I CAN get pregnant. I have 2 kids from previous marriage. Ready for this? They are 22 and 20 years old! Wow, huh? lol Anyway, at the end of April I talk to my dr about is it even possible for me? He said of course! If I have a period it means I AM ovulating, it just may not be optimal ovulation. My periods are very sporadic, could be months apart. So he started me on Metformin. AF arrived a week after I started taking it so I thought wow, this is gonna work! Her next visit, however was 6 weeks later and the next was 6 1/2 weeks after that! Ugh. She's is SO unreliable! I'm excited tho cuz she is here right now and tomorrow I start Clomid days 5-9. I'm excited but also nervous nothing is going to work...


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies...

Aww, Lux, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. What a terrible experience. I pray that you will heal up well physically and emotionally, and that you will find peace and hope in all of this :hugs:

Lp, glad to see you back. I know that last month was a tough one, but I hope you will keep up your positivity. I feel in my heart you are going to be blessed with a perfect baby very very soon.

Bama, glad to hear AF has managed to stay away.

Lisalee and Never, you guys are getting sooo close to the home stretch of the 1st Tri...yay.

:hi: to all the other lovies, and my apologies for not writing back to each of your specifically... my mind is in other places and I haven't read back very much.

Well you can add me to the list of ladies feeling down. I am pretty sure this pregnancy is going to be over soon. I did SO much reading and research yesterday about low betas, slower doubling time, and faint tests (which I still have BTW... test line should be darker than control by now, and it's still a touch lighter). Based on these I'd say the chances of this being a healthy normal pregnancy are probably less than 10%. Add the fact that I am a recurrent miscarrier into the mix, I feel pretty much OUT.

Doctor called me last night and apologized for not getting back to me. Apparently the numbers hadnt come in on Monday when he left, and on Tuesday and Wednesday he was working NOC (out of the clinic) and forgot to check again. Sounded seriously sorry, which was nice to hear. He wants me to come in today for a 3rd beta to see where things are at. Based on my FRER this morning, I'd honestly be surprised if it was any higher than 150-175. It needs to be 400+ in order to be at least possibly viable. 

Ugh. We're driving 8 hours this weekend for a big family gathering at my grandparents lakefront cottage... was really looking forward to it but now I just feel like a wreck. AND, next week we are leaving for 10-day camping/road trip up into the Yukon & Alaska. Was also looking forward to that but now I'm dreading it as I'm fairly certain I'm going to be miscarrying the entire time. 

Sorry for being super downer, but I just need to be realistic here and temper my expectations. I already know I'm out. :cry:


----------



## Krissy485

Mnj so nice to meet you! and no you are the first person i met who bf is younger and close to their kids age lol...although you are not even forty! oh and if you have a daughter and you guys are pregnant you can always go on TLC's new show i watched last night, although i am not sure if they keep it to teens and moms....oh well it could happy just like one of my fave movies father of the bride part 2!

FX for ya!


----------



## bamagurl

Hopestruck~ First off :hugs:! Secondly I can understand your want and desire to remain realistic and prepare yourself for the worst. Are you going to go have your betas done today? Do not lose hope though no matter what happens; although you could still be pleasantly surprised. I am praying for you & hoping that this does not have the normal outcome that you have read online. God has his hand in this, I just know He does! I wish there was more that I could say Hope about all of this, to make you feel less pain about this situation. 

If there is anything we can do or talk about for any of you ladies who are feeling down or going through a hard time, please let us know! We are not here to just celebrate the bfps, but to go through the hard journey of ttc along with its ups and downs.


----------



## armymama2012

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Aww, Lux, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. What a terrible experience. I pray that you will heal up well physically and emotionally, and that you will find peace and hope in all of this :hugs:
> 
> Lp, glad to see you back. I know that last month was a tough one, but I hope you will keep up your positivity. I feel in my heart you are going to be blessed with a perfect baby very very soon.
> 
> Bama, glad to hear AF has managed to stay away.
> 
> Lisalee and Never, you guys are getting sooo close to the home stretch of the 1st Tri...yay.
> 
> :hi: to all the other lovies, and my apologies for not writing back to each of your specifically... my mind is in other places and I haven't read back very much.
> 
> Well you can add me to the list of ladies feeling down. I am pretty sure this pregnancy is going to be over soon. I did SO much reading and research yesterday about low betas, slower doubling time, and faint tests (which I still have BTW... test line should be darker than control by now, and it's still a touch lighter). Based on these I'd say the chances of this being a healthy normal pregnancy are probably less than 10%. Add the fact that I am a recurrent miscarrier into the mix, I feel pretty much OUT.
> 
> Doctor called me last night and apologized for not getting back to me. Apparently the numbers hadnt come in on Monday when he left, and on Tuesday and Wednesday he was working NOC (out of the clinic) and forgot to check again. Sounded seriously sorry, which was nice to hear. He wants me to come in today for a 3rd beta to see where things are at. Based on my FRER this morning, I'd honestly be surprised if it was any higher than 150-175. It needs to be 400+ in order to be at least possibly viable.
> 
> Ugh. We're driving 8 hours this weekend for a big family gathering at my grandparents lakefront cottage... was really looking forward to it but now I just feel like a wreck. AND, next week we are leaving for 10-day camping/road trip up into the Yukon & Alaska. Was also looking forward to that but now I'm dreading it as I'm fairly certain I'm going to be miscarrying the entire time.
> 
> Sorry for being super downer, but I just need to be realistic here and temper my expectations. I already know I'm out. :cry:


Don't give in yet Hope. I am still praying for you.


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ Welcome!:flower: I just want to tell you that 38 is not too old to have babies. My neighbor began having babies at 38 and she went on to have 2 healthy babies 3 years apart. I wish you the best of luck and I look forward to getting to know you on this thread.

Hopestruck- I know what you mean about the control line not getting darker. But, if there is anything you need right now, it's optimism. I know it's really hard not to put a lot of thought into it, especially when your doctor isn't calling you back, but try not to put too much research into it. You'll just end up making yourself upset. When I was miscarrying, I just told my self I was pregnant with twins and the good one was kicking out the bad one. It sounds ridiculous I know, but it helped me get through it until I got my betas back and knew that wasn't the case. I wish you the best and hope that your doctor gives you GREAT news! :hugs:

I hope you enjoy your trip as well. Awe, vacation at a lake front cottage... sounds relaxing.


----------



## MnJ

Yes, when I think or talk about my circumstance and life it all sounds very bizarre and sort of creepy doesn't it? Especially that my bf is so close in age to my children. I always forget that though as he doesn't seem like it. He's been told his whole life that he's an "old soul". I really could write a book, I think, as I was a teenage mom also. I was pregnant at 15. I had my 2nd daughter a month before I turned 18. And yes, to add to the weirdness, my oldest daughter IS ttc also! Unfortunately, I passed down my PCOS. Am I too off the wall to be in a thread with you wonderful gals??


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you Bama, Armymama, and Janelley, your encouragement means a lot to me :hugs: I really am hoping for some surprise good news, but I really just don't want to create false hope where there is none (or at least, where there is not enough to hedge my bets on). Janelley I like your positive idea... I'll try that...but its hard for me with 3 previous losses already. My last baby was genetically normal and was miscarried too. For some reason that is making this experience harder...knowing that I had a normal baby and lost him...wondering what could have been done to save him :(

Yes, I am going in for the beta in about an hour. I will let you all know what the results are...hopefully I'll find out by end of day tomorrow.

xos


----------



## Krissy485

Hope- i am praying that everything is ok for! fingers crossed for you!!!!! and like bama said we are here for you no matter what happens

speaking of BAMAGIRL you going to test today or not? i am just as nervous aobut you testing as i was about me lol....


----------



## Krissy485

MnJ said:


> Yes, when I think or talk about my circumstance and life it all sounds very bizarre and sort of creepy doesn't it? Especially that my bf is so close in age to my children. I always forget that though as he doesn't seem like it. He's been told his whole life that he's an "old soul". I really could write a book, I think, as I was a teenage mom also. I was pregnant at 15. I had my 2nd daughter a month before I turned 18. And yes, to add to the weirdness, my oldest daughter IS ttc also! Unfortunately, I passed down my PCOS. Am I too off the wall to be in a thread with you wonderful gals??

well good luck to both you and your daughter! and yeppers you can talk us all you want we are hear to listen :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> Yes, when I think or talk about my circumstance and life it all sounds very bizarre and sort of creepy doesn't it? Especially that my bf is so close in age to my children. I always forget that though as he doesn't seem like it. He's been told his whole life that he's an "old soul". I really could write a book, I think, as I was a teenage mom also. I was pregnant at 15. I had my 2nd daughter a month before I turned 18. And yes, to add to the weirdness, my oldest daughter IS ttc also! Unfortunately, I passed down my PCOS. Am I too off the wall to be in a thread with you wonderful gals??

I don't think you're off the wall at all. Age is just a number, you can't help who you fall in love with. :hugs: I think what would be awesome if you and your daughter conceived at the same time.


----------



## bamagurl

Krissy485 said:


> Hope- i am praying that everything is ok for! fingers crossed for you!!!!! and like bama said we are here for you no matter what happens
> 
> speaking of BAMAGIRL you going to test today or not? i am just as nervous aobut you testing as i was about me lol....

I have no tests in the house! haha I think me & dd are going to go out for a kids meal & we may just have to stop & get some tests to take haha. To be honest I think I am scared to test.


----------



## Krissy485

bamagurl said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> Hope- i am praying that everything is ok for! fingers crossed for you!!!!! and like bama said we are here for you no matter what happens
> 
> speaking of BAMAGIRL you going to test today or not? i am just as nervous aobut you testing as i was about me lol....
> 
> I have no tests in the house! haha I think me & dd are going to go out for a kids meal & we may just have to stop & get some tests to take haha. To be honest I think I am scared to test.Click to expand...

Ok I so cant remember who i was talking about walmart here in michiagn has 88cent tests and that is what i have using...look for those lol...i am a POAS alholic with those lol


----------



## bamagurl

lol yeah I may look into those! We are going to Walmart tomorrow for grocery shopping, thinking of just popping in the dollar store I guess or winn dixie.


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- Where do you find these 88 cent test? I will totally go buy a bunch and self check out. I always get awkward looks when I stock up at the dollar store.


----------



## garfie

Hi welcome new ladies - this thread moves so quick :wacko: I'm sure we'll get a chance to catch up soon - a bit about me for you newbies I'm Garfie I already have two boys aged 9 & 11 from a previous marriage.

Re-married two years ago I'm 41 this month he's 33 we have had 2 m/c the last one was in June, I have had two cycles since my DNC this is my third so hoping my body has sorted itself out (somehow I doubt it!).

Just got back from a holiday in Turkey with the family and guess what hubby has done booked us 4 days in Ibiza (we leave this Sunday) this is his anniversary/birthday pressie to me :happydance:

Bamagurl - I am so excited when you test - good luck hun :happydance:

Hope - Aw hun :hugs: I really feel for you, but try and remain positive for your little one - faint tests may just mean not enough hormones built up yet or perhaps your wee is diluted (pregnant ladies drink a lot), also I have read sometimes FMU is not always the most concentrated so there are three possible reasons hun - relax and try not to worry sending BIG :hugs: your way x

Lux - Aw hun - BIG :hugs: your way too - so sorry to hear what you have been through hun, hope you will get some answers soon, sorry you are leaving us but can fully understand take care of yourself:flower:

Krissy - I don't think we've met Congrats hun :happydance::happydance: 

Sweetz - Woohoo 8 weeks how are you feeling today:flower:

Storked - Where are you hiding? - hope you are okay hun:flower:

Hi to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - My cycles are totally screwy - I have just had a 19 day cycle normally it's 24 - had normal 3 day period and have had 4 days spotting so far :wacko:

Never - I tried to breastfeed my eldest when he was born (I couldn't do it he wouldn't latch on:cry:) I was made to feel a failure as a mum (lived in Germany at the time) think i was just not relaxed enough or maybe because he was a month prem? I did manage a few days though as the colostrum is very important. 

My second one I was nervous to even attempt it - but woohoo he latched on straight away and stayed there until he was three months (not all the time) don't want you thinking I had this little boy hanging off my boobies all day and night:haha: although at the time it sure felt like it!

Before I even knew I was pregnant with my first (didn't temp etc them days as I was told I couldn't have children :cry:) I was in a clothes shop with my mum looking for a sexy dress to wear for that night. She found me a dress as guess what I was doing? looking at baby boys clothes :dohh: a few days later I found out I was pregnant - weird or what??

:hugs:

X


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Yes, when I think or talk about my circumstance and life it all sounds very bizarre and sort of creepy doesn't it? Especially that my bf is so close in age to my children. I always forget that though as he doesn't seem like it. He's been told his whole life that he's an "old soul". I really could write a book, I think, as I was a teenage mom also. I was pregnant at 15. I had my 2nd daughter a month before I turned 18. And yes, to add to the weirdness, my oldest daughter IS ttc also! Unfortunately, I passed down my PCOS. Am I too off the wall to be in a thread with you wonderful gals??
> 
> I don't think you're off the wall at all. Age is just a number, you can't help who you fall in love with. :hugs: I think what would be awesome if you and your daughter conceived at the same time.Click to expand...


Thanks for your open minds!! I have talked to my daughter about this also (she's the only one that knows) and she says the same, that she thinks it would be awesome to be pregnant at the same time as long as we're not in labor at the same time cuz she wants me in the room with her! lol 

I wanted to say that I feel so bad and am so sorry for those of you that have miscarried. I can't even imagine that heartbreak. If these babies could survive and grow on our love and want alone instead of our mysterious and difficult bodies they'd be SO healthy!


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Krissy- Where do you find these 88 cent test? I will totally go buy a bunch and self check out. I always get awkward looks when I stock up at the dollar store.

LOL i get those same stares.... I live in michigan and the walmarts around here at least has a whole end cap of an isle that has stuff for 88cents like bandaids, vitamins, pain realivers and of course HPT my fave :haha: i think they work pretty well seeing it said i was prego at 10dpo! 

Garfie-nice to meet you to and thank you :hi:


----------



## BayBeeEm

MnJ, welcome to the group! We are quite different here and thats why we connect so well. 

Lp - I understand your decision to give your body a chance to recover and do the work with limited support. That said, I will be sure to take an extra prenatal vit for you. 

Hope - I really am hoping for the best outcome for you. I will claim that 10% for you. Please let me know how it goes with your 3rd beta.

Bama - nice to see that you're still in the running for your BFP. I don't blame you for being too scared to test. I'm sure I will be the same this month ... wait ... no, my gabillion tests arrived yesterday. I will like be running all kinds of tests this month.

Let me echo wthat some of the others have said, congrats to those approaching the end of the first trimester. One milestone almost down!

Everyone else, I hope all is well!!!!

AFM - After having an AF that was like a hemorrage, I'm abused with the abrupt stop. 3 days of flood only to wake up to nothing more than smear. Oh well, CD 4 and looking forward to O in next weekend or shortly there after.


----------



## janelleybean

Alright ladies. I have a question for you. If in fact I did ovulate early and I truly am 4DPO.. is it possible to feel nausea? Does nausea kick in before implantation or after? I tried eating cheerios this morning and just the smell of it made me want to puke. And I LOVE cheerios. I still feel waves of nausea. 

Have any of you ladies had this before?


----------



## MnJ

Has anybody used or know anybody who has and had success with Clomid? I wonder if it will give me a normal cycle and make me ovulate on a normal schedule. Our anniversary is the 12th of this month so it would be sweet to conceive then! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

WOW, that's what I get huh?, a girl step out to get a bite to eat and come back to have to read 3 pages of comments!! I love It!!

First off: MnJ: You Go Girl, with your bad self!!! Swooping a 25? Year old off his feet, my DH is older than him, now I don't feel bad for my DH being a tad older than me. And Def don't feel like you're out of place here, I love to hear new experiences. And I agree with the doc, as long as you have a cycle you can get pregnant!! So Go for it!! And o my that would be cure for you and your daughter to be prego at the same time, it was a movie like that... Im def rooting for you ma'am and your DB(Dear Boyfriend.....cute). Thanks for sharing it with us!! I had more to say but my darn brain gave out again...

Hopestruck: Sorry you're feeling so down, I just wish there was more I could say, but I know you're the type of person who like to be realistic, and honestly you still don't know what's going on, I'm hoping and praying the best for you ma'am, and hope you try to enjoy your Vacae, you deserve it.praying those #'s went up 

Bama: No testing until tommorrow!! Give it one more day!! 

I'm trying to put the comments with the names but i don't want to get anyone messed up. So I'm leaving it alone.

SN: I agree with Bama, ladies this forum is not only for announcing BFP's, it's called TTC after A Loss, no matter how many, we all are going through something Bc we have experienced loss and we're here for everyone to talk about anything. And it's ok to be down sometimes but one day you have to puck yourself up and that may take time but it's ok. Just Bc I or anyone else got a BfP, that dosent mean im in the clear, everyday for me is the same thing running to the restroom wiping and if I don't see anything then I worry myself more that what if my baby......I'm not going to say it Bc I don't want to speak it into existence but y'all get my drift. I worry too, it's human nature BUT I have to remember God is in control of everything, and all I can do is pray and have faith that everything is ok.


----------



## nevergivingup

janelleybean said:


> Alright ladies. I have a question for you. If in fact I did ovulate early and I truly am 4DPO.. is it possible to feel nausea? Does nausea kick in before implantation or after? I tried eating cheerios this morning and just the smell of it made me want to puke. And I LOVE cheerios. I still feel waves of nausea.
> 
> Have any of you ladies had this before?




MnJ said:


> Has anybody used or know anybody who has and had success with Clomid? I wonder if it will give me a normal cycle and make me ovulate on a normal schedule. Our anniversary is the 12th of this month so it would be sweet to conceive then! :)

MnJ: I don't know anyone personally but it's a bit of women on these forums that got pregnant within the first round of clomid!!! Maybe you'll be that one too!! That would be sweet to surprise him with that!!

Jenelley: honestly I was having Symptns 4dpo, never had nausea until I was prego, but I had temp rise, exta cm,headaches and something else...

Garfie: that's who I wanted to say something to....mmmnnnnnn aren't that DH of your a spoiler!!! That is Soooo awesome Garfie, oooooo can you pack me up in your bag and take me?!!

BayBeeEm: are you saying AF is gone...Bc umm you need to be pre-BD just in case....nothing like stored sperm men!!


----------



## MnJ

nevergivingup said:


> WOW, that's what I get huh?, a girl step out to get a bite to eat and come back to have to read 3 pages of comments!! I love It!!
> 
> First off: MnJ: You Go Girl, with your bad self!!! Swooping a 25? Year old off his feet, my DH is older than him, now I don't feel bad for my DH being a tad older than me. And Def don't feel like you're out of place here, I love to hear new experiences. And I agree with the doc, as long as you have a cycle you can get pregnant!! So Go for it!! And o my that would be cure for you and your daughter to be prego at the same time, it was a movie like that... Im def rooting for you ma'am and your DB(Dear Boyfriend.....cute). Thanks for sharing it with us!! I had more to say but my darn brain gave out again...
> 
> Hopestruck: Sorry you're feeling so down, I just wish there was more I could say, but I know you're the type of person who like to be realistic, and honestly you still don't know what's going on, I'm hoping and praying the best for you ma'am, and hope you try to enjoy your Vacae, you deserve it.praying those #'s went up
> 
> Bama: No testing until tommorrow!! Give it one more day!!
> 
> I'm trying to put the comments with the names but i don't want to get anyone messed up. So I'm leaving it alone.
> 
> SN: I agree with Bama, ladies this forum is not only for announcing BFP's, it's called TTC after A Loss, no matter how many, we all are going through something Bc we have experienced loss and we're here for everyone to talk about anything. And it's ok to be down sometimes but one day you have to puck yourself up and that may take time but it's ok. Just Bc I or anyone else got a BfP, that dosent mean im in the clear, everyday for me is the same thing running to the restroom wiping and if I don't see anything then I worry myself more that what if my baby......I'm not going to say it Bc I don't want to speak it into existence but y'all get my drift. I worry too, it's human nature BUT I have to remember God is in control of everything, and all I can do is pray and have faith that everything is ok.


I just love you, Never! You are so funny!! I do feel bad, however, as I have not experienced a loss. I know it's a huge problem with women with PCOS so it is another big worry for me even IF I can GET pregnant!


----------



## Krissy485

Well said Never! I feel like i too my last pregnancy for granted. i was excited we had finally gotten prego after 7 months of trying and my first 3 were so easy, #1 switching birthcontrol and got a surprise lol, #2 decided we would try and got prego w/in 2 weeks, #3 was on birthcontrol because i already had 2 toddlers and SURPRISE along came jamison lol....so when i got prego #4 i figured well 3 pregnancy 3 babies i am fine to tell people and be excited little did i know....this time around i have told a few but mostly i am trying to have the same mentality that the last pregnancy was a blighted ovum meaning that there was some thing chromosomally wrong and a baby never grew but my body keep going as if i was pregnant since there was a placenta and a water sac just no baby :cry: so i am sure once i see my new litttle bean on u/s it will be much easier...so yes we are all at different points but we have all walked similar ground!

SN: called my OB she has not had a chance to go over my chart yet :nope: but once again receptionist is so nice. i forgot to ask yesterday if they took my new insurance plan i had to sign up for and no they dont :cry: so i called my main company to find out if there was another plan i could sign up for that my OB and family dr both took and found one but it wont go into effect till sept 1 so i called my family dr. got an appt for monday so i could at least start blood work and see what to do from there. well i called my ob office to let them know what was going on and the receptionist told me that since it is just the month of august i will have the insurance issue they could have me sign a piece of paper that would make it so i would not have to pay what they could not get covered....so nice right? :happydance: so yeppers still waiting for the call on what to do though they close at 4:30 and says they are not open fridays but the receptionist said they would get a hold of me before the weekend so we will see.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs!



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD2 / AF is tampering off :shrug:

BamaGurl: 14 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August 4th

armymama2012: CD 8/ Waiting to "O" :coffee: /Testing: August 30th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee: 

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW : coffee: /Testing : August 11th 

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Angelserenity: CD12/ Just :sex: Testing: 

Lpjkp: Taking the Relaxed Approach to TTC; No tools/ Testing: August 24th

JenelleyBean: 4 DPO/ Testing:August 10th/ Symptns: Sensitive Boobs, mild cramping

MnJ: waiting to "O" :coffee: 



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## nevergivingup

MnJ, im glad I can make you laugh...lol. That's ok, just be grateful that you didn't have to go through it. I only heard alot ab PCIS, and that it makes it harder to concieve, but you still got a great chance at concieving and getting that sticky baby!! I'm sure that young sperm donor (@ least that's what I call mine,heehee, he knows it too) you got will be shooting out some heavy marathon running sperm men the problem is it all falls on our body to catch them and get them to stick......ughhh THE PRESSURE!!!

Krissy: I agree with you, I took my first pregnancy for granted too, when I found out I was prego walked around like everything was smooth sailing. Bc I just knew O I'm young and fertile , I can have 10 kids if I want to....O was I wrong that first m/c hit me like a hurricane blew threw and took everything from me....and I just couldn't get my belonging back Bc they were gone definitely!! I never thought I would ever go through that,ever. Until it happened again, by then I really felt like I failed my DH, in my heart I felt like he was embarrassed Bc he picked a bad apple and there was nothing I could do to fix it!! And to this day I still feel like that sometimes Bc I thought I was untouchable I thought I'd never struggle like these women be struggling to have kids...but I am. I'm one of them, It def changed my perspective on women like me, it's a hard journey to travel but one day I'm sure I'll have a family in the end....even if it's just me and my DH.

Some Insurances sucks!! My first one suck and wouldn't cover my high risk OB who I have now. Even my new one dosent cover everything, my DH have to come out the pocket to pay the rest of what they won't cover, but I'm like you, once you get a good ob you'll do whatever to keep them, at least I do, they know my history and super nice and my DH loves them so he dosent mind paying. I hope it works out for you!! You can't set up a U/S date until you get the insurance squared away?


----------



## MnJ

Can any of you wise ladies help me to learn how I can know if I do ovulate or not when the time comes? I just ordered some test strips and a thermometer!


----------



## bamagurl

haha I certainly won't be testing until Saturday more than likely still. I am afraid to test and see a negative...

MnJ~ just because you have not experienced a loss does not mean that you do not have your own ttc issues. We are all here because we deeply want to be a mommy whether we are ttc our first, second, third, etc...child. 

Krissy~ I so agree. I had one healthy baby, I never thought that anything could happen, but it does not matter how many children we have or how hard we try miscarriage can reach anyone. I never thought about it, just felt horrible for the ladies I knew who had. However now I can say that I this experience has been a trying one, but a blessing because I have been able to help others who have to go through this.


----------



## lisalee1

Oh my gosh. I will try to remember everything I just read. 

Lux- I am so sorry to hear what you've been going through these past few weeks. I can totally understand you needing time to yourself. We hope you come back when you're comfortable. Rest up and recover!

Hopestruck- Your name isn't Hope for nothing. Don't give up yet. We are still rooting for you. I really want you to get a pleasant surprise today. Do you know how far along you're supposed to be now?

Jannelly- I personally don't think you can feel any true pregnancy symptoms until AFTER implantation. That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome M&J! Hi Krissy and Bamagurl.

Never- We are so close. We need to pray even harder now. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Mnj - Most of use Fertility Friend to monitor our temperatures - you can see the chart in my signature.:flower: The chart should show you have ovulated as you will get a temperature rise.

It all depends on how long your cycle is normally as when to start testing for Ovulation hun with your strips. Do you have regular or irregular periods, long or short cycles?

Another way to find out is to have blood tests - on certain days. Taking your temperature is certainly a good way to find out what your body is doing hun. 

Remember though to take your temp the same time every day and to take it before you get out of bed before you talk, drink or anything else you might do:winkwink:

You can take your temp two ways orally (in the centre of the mouth I find works best) or vaginally (never tried that way to be honest).

I have temped for a while now hun any questions just ask I'm sure one of us will be able to answer - but sign up with Fertility Friend as they can probably explain better than I can :dohh:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Lisalee~ 9 weeks!!! How exciting!!! Yay :wohoo: You are getting closer :)


----------



## MnJ

lisalee1 said:


> Welcome M&J! Hi Krissy and Bamagurl.
> 
> Never- We are so close. We need to pray even harder now. :hugs:

Never & Lisa are only 2 days apart, that is so cool! You guys have my prayers also!! Your babies will be B&B cousins! :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

garfie said:


> Mnj - Most of use Fertility Friend to monitor our temperatures - you can see the chart in my signature.:flower: The chart should show you have ovulated as you will get a temperature rise.
> 
> It all depends on how long your cycle is normally as when to start testing for Ovulation hun with your strips. Do you have regular or irregular periods, long or short cycles?
> 
> Another way to find out is to have blood tests - on certain days. Taking your temperature is certainly a good way to find out what your body is doing hun.
> 
> Remember though to take your temp the same time every day and to take it before you get out of bed before you talk, drink or anything else you might do:winkwink:
> 
> You can take your temp two ways orally (in the centre of the mouth I find works best) or vaginally (never tried that way to be honest).
> 
> I have temped for a while now hun any questions just ask I'm sure one of us will be able to answer - but sign up with Fertility Friend as they can probably explain better than I can :dohh:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you so much for your help!! My cycles are WAY irregular. I have PCOS so could go months. Since I started on Metformin about 3 months ago, they have been 42-45 days long. However, tomorrow I start Clomid for the first time so that's my quandary... will it make me have a normal cycle? Will it make me ovulate sooner? The only contact I've had with my OB has been a discussion that I want to ttc. After being on metformin I called and asked for fertility meds and they called in Clomid for me. I got it too late to start with that cycle so had to wait 6 freakin weeks for AF to come back! Now's the time. DB (dear boyfriend lol) says we're going to BD every other day all month. Hmm.. wonder if he'll really be able to follow through. Good thing he's young! :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: I know, we were just 3-4 wks 600 post earlier,lol. 3 more wks for me until next scan, so I'm def praying even harder for us!!!

MnJ: when it comes to TTC, it's NOT the men who get tired of BD every/every other day, it's us women who cry after 2 wks of BD just in case we might miss the egg.


----------



## janelleybean

lisalee1 said:


> Oh my gosh. I will try to remember everything I just read.
> 
> Lux- I am so sorry to hear what you've been going through these past few weeks. I can totally understand you needing time to yourself. We hope you come back when you're comfortable. Rest up and recover!
> 
> Hopestruck- Your name isn't Hope for nothing. Don't give up yet. We are still rooting for you. I really want you to get a pleasant surprise today. Do you know how far along you're supposed to be now?
> 
> Jannelly- I personally don't think you can feel any true pregnancy symptoms until AFTER implantation. That's just my personal opinion.



Yea, that's what I'm thinking too, I'll wait to see what the next few days show. I'm trying not to think about it too much, but it's so hard when you want to be pregnant so bad. I also have this headache that wont go away. It's been on and off for a few days now. My little guy is going down for an afternoon nap soon, I think I might join him. :sleep:


----------



## Sweetz33

Trying to catch up again...lol I really need to start checking earlier in the day haha

Lux ****BIG HUGS!!!*** I understand why you need space but dangit we are going to miss you!!!

MnJ...welcome to the funhouse hehe Everyone in here is just so awesome!! YAY!! 

Never THANKS for the congrats!! I have passed my last mc time and all seems pretty good. 

Still have nausea, exhaustion, sore bbs, I have a decent sized pooch (lol) and the hunger is there. No signs of what happened the last 2 times. FX'd!!! I go in in less than 2 weeks for my 10 week. Kinda nervous...but staying positive. About to take yet another nap. I am moody as all heck too...tore off DH's head 2x yesterday and 3x today... He deserved it though haha 

I am laughing about yesterday now...rofl. I was wearing my NBA shirt that says "Big Things Are Coming"...he said "My shirt was appropriate" I slapped him...then later I was talking to him on the phone (he was at work) and I said "I'm sorry if I'm coming across as a bitch" he responded with "Yeah you are coming across as a bitch"...I hung up on him. He called right back and said "I am not sure what happened but the phone just went dead" I told him "I hung up on you....duh" ROFL!!!! Weird thing is I am only an ass to him.


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Trying to catch up again...lol I really need to start checking earlier in the day haha
> 
> Lux ****BIG HUGS!!!*** I understand why you need space but dangit we are going to miss you!!!
> 
> MnJ...welcome to the funhouse hehe Everyone in here is just so awesome!! YAY!!
> 
> Never THANKS for the congrats!! I have passed my last mc time and all seems pretty good.
> 
> Still have nausea, exhaustion, sore bbs, I have a decent sized pooch (lol) and the hunger is there. No signs of what happened the last 2 times. FX'd!!! I go in in less than 2 weeks for my 10 week. Kinda nervous...but staying positive. About to take yet another nap. I am moody as all heck too...tore off DH's head 2x yesterday and 3x today... He deserved it though haha
> 
> I am laughing about yesterday now...rofl. I was wearing my NBA shirt that says "Big Things Are Coming"...he said "My shirt was appropriate" I slapped him...then later I was talking to him on the phone (he was at work) and I said "I'm sorry if I'm coming across as a bitch" he responded with "Yeah you are coming across as a bitch"...I hung up on him. He called right back and said "I am not sure what happened but the phone just went dead" I told him "I hung up on you....duh" ROFL!!!! Weird thing is I am only an ass to him.

:rofl: Awe, I miss being pregnant and being able to blame everything on hormones, even if it wasn't always hormones. It reminds me of that movie, knocked up.. Seth says, "You know, I know this isn't you talking, it's your hormones, but I would just like to say, f-- you, hormones!" 

It really bothered me when people would comment on how big I was when I was pregnant. Hubby tried to reassure me that it was just in my belly, but every time someone said something I had this slight urge to slap them.. So, I know how you feel.


----------



## Sweetz33

No one else is bugging me but man he is getting under my skin and on my nerves!! *growls* All I need to do is giving him a look and he goes to his "man cave" ROFL


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz33 said:


> No one else is bugging me but man he is getting under my skin and on my nerves!! *growls* All I need to do is giving him a look and he goes to his "man cave" ROFL

Sweetz:haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i was really laughing hard there...trouble with me is my dh said that i got hormonal w/ #1 and just never lost the bitchy ness lol...oh well

AFM: Ob office called and they are scheduling me for a scan on the 20th when i will be between 6-7 weeks and no blood work yet :( but i am going to see my family dr. monday so i know she will do blood work for me :) oh and i bought more of my 88cent tests while i was walmart...can help myself :blush:


----------



## lisalee1

Mummy- So Sorry I meant to comment earlier. Thank you for taking the time to respond to my question about BF. I will definitely educate myself to the term colostrum. 

Krissy- I hope those 3 weeks fly by for you! The good thing about a scan at 6-7 weeks is that you will probably get to hear the HB! That's an exciting time to get a scan. 

Bamagurl- 9.5 weeks to be precise!!!! :) I'm just playing. Thanks for the well wishes. 
I notice you're pushing your test date back. Next time I sign on, you're going to say you're testing on Sunday! Whenever you test and whatever the results, we are here for you. :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

So the nausea has hit yet again (ugh) I ate a hot dog and dry heaving ensued. Tried to lay down and take a nap...no luck. Going to try some soup with ginger ale. Here is hoping this works where my stomach relaxes and I can get some rest. Anyone else having spontaneous bouts of barfdom?


----------



## armymama2012

Well my Opks are gradually getting darker so I am guessing I will ovulate in the next 4 days. Luckily DH is home now so I am getting out the candles and lingerie so we can try to do a 5 day BD marathon!


----------



## lisalee1

armymama2012 said:


> Well my Opks are gradually getting darker so I am guessing I will ovulate in the next 4 days. Luckily DH is home now so I am getting out the candles and lingerie so we can try to do a 5 day BD marathon!

Sounds like a plan! Enjoy your weekend of love! ;)


----------



## bamagurl

lisalee1 said:


> Mummy- So Sorry I meant to comment earlier. Thank you for taking the time to respond to my question about BF. I will definitely educate myself to the term colostrum.
> 
> Krissy- I hope those 3 weeks fly by for you! The good thing about a scan at 6-7 weeks is that you will probably get to hear the HB! That's an exciting time to get a scan.
> 
> Bamagurl- 9.5 weeks to be precise!!!! :) I'm just playing. Thanks for the well wishes.
> I notice you're pushing your test date back. Next time I sign on, you're going to say you're testing on Sunday! Whenever you test and whatever the results, we are here for you. :flower:

lol don't tempt me! & oh my so sorry mam Yay :wohoo: 9.5 weeks!!! haha I just don't want to ruin it by testing if that makes any sense! Yall know I won't be able to hold out till Saturday morning most likely. I will grab them and run home to pee!!


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY have fun Armymama!!

Soup + Ginger ale worked beautifully :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey Sweetz,you know my little turkey is always kicking my butt. I had barfdom today after Chick fil A(I still enjoyed it) just had to lay down afterwards, but i thought I was fine Bc the gagging reflexes went away but now sore boobs came back BUT my spitting has lessen up but I still keep a empty bottle close Bc I have to spit now every 10 mins. instead of 5!! Lol, Not complaining at all, Bc I'm enjoying it but I NEED THAT SONOLINE B DOPPLER, I'm not going to survive 3 wks w/o seeing my OB to do another U/S!!! Im seriously thinking about ordering it!!!!


----------



## Storked

Goodness y'all have been so chatty since yesterday! Hope I remember everything I wanted to say LOL. Will check in more often for sure :)

Garfie- Turkey! Girl, I am jealous. I want to go so bad. Bet it was great :D

Hugs to you armymama. I am so very sorry for your losses.

Hopestruck, is there anything that can be done besides waiting to test betas again? Prayers and sticky thoughts. We love ya.

Never, we are both awesome wives hehe! So sad to hear you couldn't take that pricey but endearing parrot home. If I could, I would save every cat I found :)

Lpjkp, glad to hear from you! I am trying to keep it relaxed and stress-free too. Hugs!

Lux, I am so sorry and I hope that you find answers too. Take all the time and space you need to heal.

Welcome to MnJ! :flower:

Bama, your posts about the ups and down of TTC made me smile. I have been feeling blue lately and glad to know you ladies got my back. I have y'alls too :flower:


----------



## Storked

So, we were all talking about miscarriage books and suggestions...does anyone know of any good books about infertility? I have a friend who I think could use them. She has been feeling blue like me. :(


----------



## Storked

Also, when TTC and the losses get you guys down...what do you do to cheer up? I think I am a little bit worse emotionally now than I was after my loss in May.


----------



## Sweetz33

I surround myself with people I love...that is what helps me. :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> I surround myself with people I love...that is what helps me. :)

If only my siblings lived closer :haha:
I know that we would watch chick flicks and bitch and eat junk and all would be well. But they are all so far away dangit :growlmad:


----------



## Sweetz33

That is what skype and ooVoo is for :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> That is what skype and ooVoo is for :)

Sadly they are all too lazy to do more than text :haha: 
None of us so much as take calls on our cells :) we take after our dad in that respect


----------



## Sweetz33

lol!! I hate talking on the phone...

As for me right now I got the dreaded OMG back to school shopping to do for my daughter. My ex is too dang cheap to get her anything (argh) so it is up to me and the rest of the family. She apparently loves something called "Monster High"? (Totally had to Google that haha) and she is in the "out there" style...like combat boots with short poof skirts with leggings under it. She looks dang cute haha!! She is 10 going on 21 *sigh*


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> lol!! I hate talking on the phone...
> 
> As for me right now I got the dreaded OMG back to school shopping to do for my daughter. My ex is too dang cheap to get her anything (argh) so it is up to me and the rest of the family. She apparently loves something called "Monster High"? (Totally had to Google that haha) and she is in the "out there" style...like combat boots with short poof skirts with leggings under it. She looks dang cute haha!! She is 10 going on 21 *sigh*

I love school shopping! Yeah I have never heard of Monster High either :D
I lurve me short poof skirts. She wants to be girly and tough. OOOH YEAH :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

she is such a mini me!!! hahah!! I have tats, used to have snake bites piercings had a blue mohawk...no wonder she is so cool


----------



## Storked

Always good that she has you to look up to :)
My mom has no style, doesn't wear makeup, or jewelry. Or dyes her hair. I love her and she is the sweetest and friendliest person but she has made me a nut about beauty. She gave me a boy haircut growing up that made me all kinds of left out at school. Even she made fun of my hair :o


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- I had a friend who had trouble getting pregnant and every month she didn't succeed, she would go out and do something that she knew she wouldn't be able to do if she was pregnant. I remember one time she went to an amusement park and another she ate a ridiculous amount of sushi... and the booze cruise. 

Sweetz- You definitely sound like someone I would hang out with. My husband use to have a mohawk that was a foot long.


----------



## Sweetz33

Mine was only 4-5 inches....but I dyed it royal blue hehe


----------



## BayBeeEm

Wow you guys are so interesting that comparatively speaking, I would come across as quite mundane. I am going to amp up my cool factor!


----------



## Sirbaby

Hey ladies I know I have been gone and I am like a stranger to the group. I have been down and out. Been thinking of waiting to next year to ttc but I know that's not what I want to do. Basically just so confused. 

Well I have a positive opk finally today but dh went out of town yesturday and will be back friday night. We bd two days ago. I know this probably isn't going to be our cycle. 


Congrats to all te BFP's!!!!

I miss u ladies it is just hard sometimes


----------



## Storked

Sirbaby, I was feeling conflicted a bit back but decided to go ahead with TTC. Do what feels right to you. Don't wait if it will make you miserable :hugs:
Janelley, I have been indulging in all the stuff I couldn't eat when pregnant. And loads of caffeine :D


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Mine was only 4-5 inches....but I dyed it royal blue hehe
> 
> View attachment 452373

That's so funny. When our little guy was smaller he use to have wild and crazy hair, it would stick straight up, no matter what we tried. His Grandma use to joke how much he looked like his Daddy.


----------



## janelleybean

BayBeeEm said:


> Wow you guys are so interesting that comparatively speaking, I would come across as quite mundane. I am going to amp up my cool factor!

There is nothing wrong with mundane.:winkwink: I like all everyone! :friends:


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: ladies, sorry not been around much have been really busy with work and then just spending quality time with OH. 
How is everyone doing? All little beans growing nicely :thumbup: congrats to any BFP I missed too.
AF has started to leave so its onto the next :sex: marathon hoping to catch the egg :haha: if I have another 28 day cycle I will be testing after I know AF is late this time (who am I kidding - :rofl:) so i'm going to say 31st august.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY:bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs!



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD2 / AF is tampering off :wacko:

BamaGurl: 14 DPO/ 2WW :coffee: / Testing: August 4th

armymama2012: CD 8/ Waiting to "O" /Testing: August 30th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee;

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Angelserenity: CD12/ Just :sex: Testing: 

Lpjkp: Taking the Relaxed Approach to TTC; No tools/ Testing: August 24th

MnJ: waiting to "O" :shrug:

Gregprincess: Waiting to "O", Testing August 31st.

SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## nevergivingup

Sirbaby that ok, but if you need someone to talk to you can pm me. But I agree with stork, Don't wait if it's going to make you miserable, just relax and let it happen, enjoy your DH it will come.

Gregprincess: don't apologize for spending time with your OH, if mine was home I wouldn't be on here as much either! And two days b4 BD still give you a chance, sperm can live up to 5 days in the body and it only takes 1 little sperm!! Hope you caught it.

Stork: I didn't know you were feeling so blue, I'm sorry, I wish I could scoop you up and go to the beach or somewhere and relax and forget about all of this pressure and stress, if only you lived closer...

AFM: My DH comes home tonight YAYYY!! I have to head out and do some shopping so I can cook tonight and I buy me some new attire since it is tax free wknd!!! My Symptns are hiding Bc I'm feeling pretty good. Crowded malls here I come....o and I'm craving Cold Stone Creamery Birthday Cake remix ice cream....can't wait until they open!!!


----------



## Krissy485

Never-wish we had a tax free shopping weekend :cry: I like school shopping when i have money, but that is why i hit up the thrift store when they had their 99cent sale got to buy a ton and spend a fraction of the price. Also my mom helped out by buying the kids backpacks, like 5 outfits, underware and lunch boxes. Gotta still buy the expensive things...shoes.... my kids are little yet, kindergarten and preschool so they are not too picky and it is their dad who wants name brand not them lol...but i found alot of name brand at the thrift store that looks new :haha: Oh and the ultrasound i get on the 20th because that is done at the main hospital and they take my insurance. 

Janeleybean- I LOVED your reference to the movie knockedup i read it last night then when i went to lay down and watch tv E! had it on....i was like no way so i stayed up late watching it lol...but soooo needed it!

Lisalee- :hi: hi back at ya!

I know i am forgetting others....sorry!!! i blame it on tired ol prego brain!

AFM- feeling nice and prego lol....woke up with sinus pain which suck but i think that has to do with the weather. and did not sleep to great b/c my dd had nightmare and ended up in my bed, first time ever i think, and so i was wedged between here and my dh. Oh my and the gas sucks right now lol....i woke up with my stomach killing me scared me at first till i realized it was gas pain then i felt stupid :dohh: But i must go for now gotta gets kids in the tub and off to get some grocerys check in later! Dont talk too much lol


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies no need to test ad showed today. I think I'm gonna take a break from on here because I'm really just down & disheartened by the whole thing. I wish all you other ladies luck in ttc & all you ladies who are prego good luck throughout your journey also.


----------



## nevergivingup

Krissy: our thrift stores suck, maybe I need to gone to Michigan!

Bama: O I'm soooo sorry. As I was reading your comment my heart sunk. I really thought you had it, at least I wanted you too have it anyway. I understand needing to take a break from here, take all the time you need but don't forget to love that little one you have. Well if you're taking a break from here I think I'll take one too. Take care <3 like you were my only friend!!! 

Later ladies.


----------



## MnJ

AF is gone, today is my first dose of Clomid. Excited but also trying to not get my hopes up too much so that I'm not CRUSHED if it doesn't work. Also looking forward to the extra BDing my DB is promising. Woohoo!!


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- So glad you enjoyed it. They show that movie a lot on E! I like watching it every once in awhile, but not all the time. It still makes me laugh though. I'm a huge fan of Paul Rudd. 

Bama- I'm so sorry. :-( I understand if you want to take a break from here. You need some you time. :hug:

MnJ- I'm not too familiar with Clomid, but I hope that it works for you. I wish you the best of luck and I really hope that it goes smoothly for you both. :happydance:

AFM- I didn't get any sleep last night, I was constantly tossing and turning and having the craziest dreams. I remember when I was pregnant with my son, I had some pretty off the wall dreams. SO, I'm trying to be optimistic and looking at the bright side, even if I do have bags under my eyes. Oh, what I wouldn't give for a GIANT cup of coffee right now. 

Best of luck ladies! 
:dust:


----------



## hopestruck

Aww, Bama I'm sorry to hear that the :witch: came :( Big :hugs: to you. I know it's frustrating right now, but know that your body is doing what is right and making sure to choose only the perfect egg/sperm combination for you. I know that might sound silly, but after what I have been through with getting pregnant RIGHT away and recurrent M/C every time, I know my body is having trouble with that mechanism of choosing viable babies. So, although it is disappointing this month, I KNOW that in some time, maybe next month, or maybe the month after, your body is going to choose the perfect little baby for you and it is going to grow up 100% healthy inside of you. So have faith, and wait for that little one to make its appearance. In the meantime, do whatever you need to do. Huuuuuuuuge :hugs: xoxox


----------



## lisalee1

Sirbaby- Sorry you've been feeling blue. Don't necessarily count this time out. On average, sperm lasts 2-3 days and can last up to 5 days. Plus you still have tonight!!!! If it doesn't happen this month, it might help to take a relaxed approach. Sometimes it happens when you least expect it! :flower:

Bamagurl- We will miss you from the site. You were so kind and such a positive person. We hope you will join us back soon. Try to take it easy and not get too down. We are all still here for you. 

Krissy- I'm sure you'll be seeing much more symptoms in the upcoming weeks. 

Gregsprincess- Enjoy your marathon and spending time with the hubby. 

Never- Coldstone Creamery Bday Cake icecream sounds SOOOOO good right now! I might need to get some myself tomorrow night. But be prepared to spend some MONEY! Last time I got some, it was like $6-$7 for 2 scoops in a cone!!!


----------



## garfie

Bama - So sorry hun :hugs: nasty evil witch! - sorry you feel like you have to leave the thread I think I can speak for us all when I say you have remained a positive influence for us all, with a nice word to say to us and lots of good advice along the way - we'll miss you :flower:

That's all for now :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh Bama I am so sorry!!!:hugs: I agree with what everyone has said. You are such a positive influence on us. I'm gunna miss you. :( I personally want to thank you for cheering me up on those days where I was feeling like a pile of poop. <3

Damnit....now I'm bummed....:nope:


----------



## Krissy485

Bamagurl- i am so sorry hun :hugs::cry: i really thought you had it this month! you have been such a positive influence on all of us and we will miss you for the time being but i understand you need to take some time. but i am sure we will be here whe you decide to come back much love!

Sweetz- i have always loved the movie knockedup just even better when when i actually am!


----------



## bamagurl

Ladies thank you so much for the encouraging words, I don't want to completely walk away, I may just stalk a bit. I want you all to know that I am still rooting for each and every one of you! I <3 you all & only want the best for you on your ttc or prego journey. I am still so excited for all of you. Yall will never know how easier yall have made this journey. Without you lovely ladies this would be so much harder as I would have no one to talk to about it. I plan on still going on with the ttc plan with making a few changes, seeing as how the past 2 months I have missed THE day by 1 day. Just feeling a little down & need some time to regroup! Hope all of you continue to do well...


----------



## Sweetz33

awwww we love you too bama!!!

Krissy...watching Knocked up right now hehe I'm dying laughing!! (It is the mushrooms in the hotel scene rofl!!)

&#8206;"You know what, I know this isnt you talking, its your hormones, but I would just like to say, FUCK YOU, HORMONES, YOU ARE A CRAZY BITCH, HORMONES--not Alison, HORMONES. Fuck em. Its a girl, buy some pink shit." Wow....I know my DH is thinking this daily ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Bama- you are extremely sweet. I know that I have just joined this group and I don't know everyone(anyone) very well, but I feel as though seeing what everyone has written has really made this journey a lot easier for me. I seriously have no one that I can talk to about these troubling times who has been through what we have been through. I truly do appreciate all the encouragement that everyone here has brought to the table. I hope that you stay (even if it is just stalking) and you that you succeed in trying to conceive. I know that it can be frustrating at times and upsetting, but that's what we're all here for. To root each other on and give each other hope that we will all get our big fat positives. Thank you Bama and everyone for giving me that boost during this cycle. :friends:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, I have an update!

My beta went up to 197! Doctor said it is totally good and within range for where I should be at the moment with a BFP last week :happydance: The doubling time is still a bit slower, but on the lower end of NORMAL (69 hours). The doctor said not to read too much into the doubling time at this point because it can be all over the map in early pregnancy. For now I need to just keep taking my baby aspirin and progesterone :) Praying for a nice solid beta next time - doc wants to wait a couple weeks so it will be high enough that we can try to see something on U/S. Fingers crossed... and NO MORE DOUBTING BABY. :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Never, thanks girl. I love the beach :)
I had no it was tax free weekend! Ah I love shopping. Why ain't I got money of my own to blow on whatever I want?!
Bama, I love you and I understand how you feel. Don't stay away too long :hugs:

AFM, one of my miscarriage books arrived. Very happy. I need this.


----------



## garfie

Hopestruck - Aw wow hun that's wonderful news - NO MORE DOUBTING BABY :baby: :happydance:

Chillax hun and enjoy :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Hopestruck :happydance:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Hi everyone. I am also hoping for a August/September BFP. I had a missed miscarriage found at my 8 week appt. Hoping that I get that BFP soon. I am on CD5 of my 2nd cycle after my D&C. Baby dust to everyone and congrats to the ladies that have gotten there BFPs.


----------



## lisalee1

Hopestruck- That's great news!!!! See! We told you not to worry. No sit back and relax. So glad everything turned out well. 

Storked- Enjoy your book. Hope it gives you the comfort and information that you need. :hugs:

AFM- I am feeling so cruddy right now. Nausea/upset stomach. I wish I could just go to sleep but need to eat 1st. I should use the tea that I bought last week. Also, my boobs are barely sore at all now. Should I be worried? I know the soreness has been fluctuating, but they are barely sore. 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome Jewels. Sorry to hear about your loss but you've come to the right place for encouragement. :flower:


----------



## Storked

jewelsbaby81 said:


> Hi everyone. I am also hoping for a August/September BFP. I had a missed miscarriage found at my 8 week appt. Hoping that I get that BFP soon. I am on CD5 of my 2nd cycle after my D&C. Baby dust to everyone and congrats to the ladies that have gotten there BFPs.

Sorry for your loss :hugs:
Mine too was a MMC. Started the miscarry on 5/9 and ended up with a D&C on 5/10 at around 12 weeks. This is a wonderful group of ladies who are very kind and encouraging and positive.


----------



## Storked

I wish I knew how to bring comfort to those who need it. I have a fried who may lose another pregnancy and I just wish that I had the right words. :(


----------



## Mummy_2_One

SO HAPPY FOR YOU HOPESTRUCK!! :happydance:

I knew everything would be ok... Don't give up on that bub just yet. Glad the doctor is being positive about it too. I was going to recommend a website that might give you some hope, so maybe I'll do that anyway in case it helps anyone who reads through here. Google 'Misdiagnosed Miscarriage' and there's an old closed forum with hundreds of stories with all kinds of pregnancy 'issues' and women being told they'd lose their babies, only to go on to have totally normal pregnancies.

Bama - I'm so sorry lovely... But your rainbow baby is waiting for you. You and DH just need to keep trying and you'll find him or her in God's time xx Don't go too far for too long. We want to celebrate that BFP with you when it happens :hugs:

AFM - feeling breakout today like AF is going to show, so I'm feeling like I'm out. I'm 10DPO and crazy irritable (I just want to damage something!) which is not a usual emotion for me... Just feeling terrible :(


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Storked said:


> I wish I knew how to bring comfort to those who need it. I have a fried who may lose another pregnancy and I just wish that I had the right words. :(

The books might help you with that Storked, but I was just trying to think 'well what was said to me that was kindhearted/helpful?' And it was my friend who lost a baby at 31wks. She told me she knows how ripped off it felt, and that it's not fair I had to start again. It's not just a baby lost but a lifetime if hopes and dreams for that baby too, and it just sucks.

Not sure what you say if she hadn't lost it yet though. Maybe she can find that website I mentioned ^^^ for some hope? It's a tough one xx


----------



## Sweetz33

I most likely will not be on for a bit...I have had a hard night. DH is kinda being a butthead...but he's a man so I am giving him some slack. My sister just pretty much tore my still beating heart out and made me feel like a piece of shit...She says that me (as she put it) "giving up a child for adoption and not being a constant in my daughter's life shows that I lack commitment and that I need to promise her that with this baby I will commit" Um...WTF?! She compared me to her BM who abandoned her and said my reasons for being a surrogate and the fact that my ex and I have issues is BS. She really tore me a new one and I have been crying for the past hour. So...please excuse me if I am MIA.... <3 you guys!


----------



## Storked

Mummy_2_One said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I wish I knew how to bring comfort to those who need it. I have a fried who may lose another pregnancy and I just wish that I had the right words. :(
> 
> The books might help you with that Storked, but I was just trying to think 'well what was said to me that was kindhearted/helpful?' And it was my friend who lost a baby at 31wks. She told me she knows how ripped off it felt, and that it's not fair I had to start again. It's not just a baby lost but a lifetime if hopes and dreams for that baby too, and it just sucks.
> 
> Not sure what you say if she hadn't lost it yet though. Maybe she can find that website I mentioned ^^^ for some hope? It's a tough one xxClick to expand...

I was thinking about what was said to me when my pregnancy had a big question mark all over it and the truth is, nothing helped. People were just telling me to think positive and to have hope but it helped me more to expect the worst outcome. That way I wouldn't be even more crushed. If that makes sense :(
I did let her know that I am here to talk. And that things could turn out to be just fine as well. But that even if they didn't, that I loved her and was always there. I hope that that was what she needed to hear.
Thanks for responding :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, sorry your sister was being a jackass. I think we all have those moments with our siblings. It just makes it worse that your hubby is being difficult too. :hugs: chica!


----------



## Krissy485

Bama- YAYYYYY girl I hate to say it..but toldya so lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jcombs- WTF? seriously? the only thing is i am a little confused are you being surrogate or is this baby for you? doesnt matter either way i am happy you are pregnant just wondering. Either way is she in the wrong for what she said and once she realizes this she will be begging you for forgiveness and if she doesnt the shame on her!


Lisalee- i would not be too worried about the boob thing. every woman is different and that will come and go. i personally did not have many symptoms at all with my boys, none at all for the first 2 months so i think you are ok but i understand how it is after you mc over analize everything!

AFM-sinus crap so bad today! i think it is the changing weather and i hate it! tired of course and nauseous as all get it...but like i keep saying i want this! also af was due for yesterday and i feel so much better now that the day has come and went for me! see family dr. monday hopefully get a quantive blood done so i know where i stand and a u/s on 8/20...getting excited... i was thinking of recording the u/s and then calling up my MIL and telling her she has an email she needs to look at...i think i like that idea...

so how are you ladies doing today? Good morning!


----------



## Sweetz33

Well...my sister cut all ties with me....and DH got me a slushie bc he saw how sad I was. He said I shouldn't let people get me down and for her to talk to me in that way was uncalled for. He said she just refuses to deal with her own issues so her way of dealing is to drink and take out her anger and hurt on someone who she considers a weaker person. He is pretty mad at her. He did say one day she will realize what she did....when she is all alone and the only people around her don't love her...she is turning into my mother and that worries me...


----------



## bamagurl

Aw sweets so sad to hear that. I know how heartbreaking it can be when someone who is supposed to be in your corner turns on you. It is surely her loss. I hope that she recognizes what she said was inappropriate & she will try to repair what she has done.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Bama...but there is no repairing this one. Never, and repeat never, comment on my ability as a parent, let alone say I am doing a bad job. This is coming from a woman who counts the minutes until her kids go to sleep so she can pour herself a cocktail or whiskey...how dare she even talk. I understand she is hurt and angry...but last night after what she said was the first time I EVER said anything about her being a drunk, even though it is inappropriate. One day she is going to land up alone...her boyfriend of 10 years (bc she refuses to get married) will leave her, then what will she do? Ugh....it is sad that my best friends are more family to me then my own sister. *cries* TG for my 10 y/o she called me today and made me do happy tears. I asked her what her absolute favorite thing in the whole world was...her response... "Oh, that's easy Mama...it's YOU of course!" God I love that child...


----------



## bamagurl

Aw that's so sweet. I think your sister may just be jealous so she lashes out at you to try & make herself feel better. You have many other people who think you are doing just great & care about ya!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks bama. :)


----------



## NattyMommy

Hi everyone! I have been TTC since January , and have been hoping for an August/september/October bfp!! It would work out perfectly by then I could have my baby over the summer( I am in nursing school right now).
I am currently on my last day of taking my clomid, and I am feeling really hopeful this month! My AF was actually a more normal length and consistency( my period have been lighter and shorter since my mc in October) and hubby and I are both talking vitamins .
I feel so excited and hopeful right now!! How's everyone else doing? I love to hear bfp stories!!


----------



## janelleybean

I've been extremely exhausted today. So, I haven't been on. Sweets, sorry that your sister is being that way. My sister is the same way. She still thinks she will find Mr. Right in a bar and always felt the need to tell me how to be a parent. She doesn't have kids of her own, so she never understood the decisions and choices that we made for our son, she would always have a problem with them. Tell us we were doing the whole parenting thing wrong. So one day, I told her to have a kid of her own and she might understand a little better and until she becomes a parent, to quit telling me how to do my job as a mother. Well, she didn't like that at all, and went on this huge rant blah blah blah. She feels that because she is the OLDER sister.. that she is WISER... and MISS KNOW IT ALL. She has always been jealous of me and my husband because, we're happy. We're in love. We bought a house at the age of 26. We have a healthy happy son. She doesn't have any of that. It's really sad when siblings just can't be happy for one another. I don't know you or your sister, so I can't really say much, but going through it with my sister and seeing you going through it with yours, I can totally see the jealously factor in both. I know there are people out there that say, "Families are forever. You can loose your house and your furniture in a fire, but you always have family to rely and fall back on." Some people believe that, but I have gotten more support and love from my friends, than I have ever gotten from family. 

Either way, we're all here for you, and try not to stress too much about it, your daughter loves you and your man loves you. One day your sister will see that she was wrong and it's going to take a lot for her to admit it, bottom line, it's your life--your choices, live it the way you want. What's that saying? 

Those who matter don't mind and those who mind don't matter.:flower:


----------



## janelleybean

Hi NattyMommy! Welcome. You've come to the right place for support and inspiration. I wish you the best of luck and hope you see your BFP soon!:flower:


----------



## Storked

Welcome NattyMom :flower:
Saw my great nephew today. It made me incredibly sad :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Ty Jane. That was very nice of you to write.

I'm calling doc tomorrow to hopefully go in on Monday. I'm sure it's nothing but noticed a little pain when going to the bathroom. Tmi alert**** it burned. Just want to make sure no infection.


----------



## Storked

Yikes Sweetz! Maybe UTI. I had one when pregnant.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well once DH gets home, we are headed into ORH. The chiweenie left a wet present on the kitchen floor, I didn't see it...

slip, ahhhh, bam! *ouch*

Now I have shooting pain in my back and when I walk it goes down my leg. Lovely. I told him that dog needs to go NOW. I landed on my tailbone/lower part of my back. It friggin hurts and I am pissed...


----------



## Storked

Holy crap I am so sorry!


----------



## Sweetz33

The dog is gone....TODAY! I love the little squirt, she is adorable, but these "presents" have gone past the point that I can take. I hope I didn't screw anything up...


----------



## Sweetz33

Well...not going to hospital bc DH is "tired"...ugh......so hopefully I can get into normal doctor tomorrow at some point. I'm so angry with him right now...he is totally ignoring me while using MY laptop to play some stupid computer game.............*facepalm*


----------



## Storked

Ugh sounds like he needs the sh*t smacked out of him. :hugs: Sweetz

Why do I bother posting anywhere else on this site? People are so judgy and mean. Why can't all women just support each other and be kind??


----------



## Storked

Ladies, where is everyone? No clue what my cycle day is but period will hopefully come in 2 weeks and then it is back to TTC for me!


----------



## armymama2012

Glad you get to get back in the swing of TTC soon. Well tomorrow will be 1 DPO for me. I will test on the 17th!


----------



## Krissy485

Storked- I agree this thread has been quet this weeked...is that a good or bad thing?

Army- FX!!!! :dust: i hope this month is for you!

Sweetz-ok i do not know what is worst your dh or you dog lol....i hate when dh feel like what is going on with them is more important. my dh wanted to take a nap yesterday after not doing anything but video games and iwas like um no i am taking a nap i am the one take care of 3 little kids, one big kid and trying to grow a kid here lol....MEN! can live with them cant have babies with out them lol

afm...busy but lazy weekend if that makes sense lol..tomorrow seeing my family doctor and then also hopefully getting my offical ultra sound date should be the 20th.


----------



## Storked

Very exciting :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks girls...he is back in his "man cave" on MY laptop again...he came in bc I needed my computer to restore my iPad that screwed up and he hovered asking, is it done yet, Re you done....seriously I was about to smack him. I told him to be patient and go clean the dishes...he cleaned the dishes then put them away wet.....lord help me....please!!


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy- You are definitely the one who deserves a break! 3 kids!!! 
That makes 3 of us getting U/S on the same week. You on the 20th, me on the 23rd, and Never on the 24th! Should be an exciting week!

Armymama- Hoping that this is your month!

Sweetz- They say you shouldn't worry about a fall too much unless it causes bleeding. When I was about 4 weeks pregnant, I had some heels on and slipped down some wooden steps falling straight on my butt and elbow. Hurt like crazy but no bleeding thankfully. So I didn't go to the Doctor. They say that the baby is very well protected in the womb. So I'm sure everything will be fine with you.


----------



## Sweetz33

Conversation this morning as I was walking to bathroom hunched over...

Him "you still fucked up?"
Me "urgh..."
Him "ok I gotta go love ya"
Me "urgh..."

He leaves....I roll my eyes....no I'm perfectly fine ya idiot....I love looking like the fucking hunchback of notre dame..... *facepalm* he is lucky I. Hurting so bad bc if I wasn't....I would of punched him in the face by now.....he is being an ass...


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- I'm sorry your husband is being an ass. It's not fair. It must have been an asshole weekend for husbands and boyfriends this past weekend. Mine wasn't in the best of moods either. :wacko:

AFM- I'm extremely exhausted. I slept on and off most of Saturday afternoon, while Sunday I was in some sort of daze. I haven't been sleeping well at all. I toss and turn all night and it's really hard to fall asleep. When I do, I wake up constantly and it's so hard to get back to sleep. Other than that that seems like the only symptom I have right now. I did have EWCM yesterday. It seemed like a lot and really stretchy (sorry TMI). It really confuses me, because it seems a little late for me to be ovulating and I'm pretty sure I already ovulated. I'm starting to feel a little pessimistic. :cry:


----------



## bamagurl

Hope all of you ladies are doing well. 

Sweetz~ sorry the hubs is being a jerk. That always makes ya ill! Hope he gets a better attitude soon.

Storked~ Hope af comes soon so you can start ttc again! Hope this month is the month for you! :)

Krissy~ let us know how your apt goes and when the ultrasound is! That is always so exciting.

Lisalee~ 10 weeks & 1 day :wohoo: hope you are feeling well!

janelleybean~ hope this is your bfp! Can't wait for you to test! :thumbup:


----------



## MnJ

Well my IC opk tests and a thermometer should be arriving today. Not really sure what I'm doing and when to test but I signed up for Fertility Friend and put the app on my phone so will just see what happens I guess. I'm on CD8 and day 4 of 5 for Clomid. I heard with Clomid you cant use opk til at least 3 days after last pill?


----------



## Storked

BAMA! How are you doing??
Never, where are you??
Sweetz, you will have your revenge near the end of pregnancy hehe.
Janelley, I am sorry that it is so confusing :hugs:
MnJ, does it feel like Christmas? Not sure about OPKs and Clomid


----------



## MnJ

It kinda does!! I'm pretty anxious to try out the opk's as I have NO idea if I even ovulate or not. But then I don't know if being on Clomid is going to make it pointless to test. Oh well, I'll just go poas crazy and see what happens! Wish the days would hurry up so I can get this show on the road! lol


----------



## Storked

I was so excited when I bought my nasal thermometer and OPKs too hehe! Now I just can't wait to try again and be in the TWW to pee on those sticks!
Maybe you can start a thread asking about OPKs and clomid? :flower:


----------



## MnJ

That's a good thought on the new thread deal. I might do that. I responded to this thread in the first place cuz of the title "July/August BFPs who's going for it!!" and didn't pay attn to the TTC After a Loss part so I probably shouldn't even be bothering you guys. I read all of your posts in here and just thought you guys sounded so friendly, supportive and knowledgable. I didn't realize until later that the forum was for those that have had a loss... Sorry if I've been buggin. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Well DH and I talked....well I talked and his butt listened....I told him I'm not happy. I told him I'm tired of fitting into his "mold" of what he wants me to be bc it is driving me nuts... He sat there stunned like he had no clue I was so upset and hurt. Men....*sigh* said it was time for him to start sacrificing things that were important to him bc I was tired of being the only one. 

End result...

1. he is going to be frugal with $ and save enough so I can see my daughter for Thanksgiving.
2. I can get my piercings back (I had snake bites...that is 2 on my bottom lip & the ones in my ears)
3. I can cut, style, color my hair any way I want. FINALLY!
4. When it comes to this baby he will in no shape or form try to stifle who they are the way he tried with me...so if he/she wants to dress crazy cool...they can.

I gave him until the end of our lease to fix stuff and if nothing has changed I told him I was moving back home. We will see...only time will tell.


----------



## armymama2012

I am sorry your DH is being a butt and I hope he sticks with his part of the deal. My DH is a butt too. He gets home from work and sits and plays video games for 4 hours. Since I stay at home he wants the whole house tidy when he gets home. That would be easy if I didn't have a dog who tears everything up and a toddler who won't be alone for 5 minutes without screaming. He won't let me do what I want with my hair or hang with friends unless he knows every detail of who I am with and what we will be doing.


----------



## Sweetz33

Army mama....are you with his clone?! Lol!!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Army mama....are you with his clone?! Lol!!

I don't know. My DH is Mexican. Yours? Mine has always been picky but it wasn't this bad until our son passed away.


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Bama! I really hope so too, but I think I'm just going through a funk right now and don't know what to think. Luckily my TWW is almost over.

Sweetz- Sounds like you really laid down the law. Good for you. Did he agree to take you to the doctor as an end result as well? :winkwink:

MnJ- I would really enjoy hearing about your journey trying to conceive. Even though the women here have suffered from a miscarriage, we are all trying to conceive and all want to see each other succeed. I wish you the best of luck and hope it's easy for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Same here....puerto rican though. He at first blamed me for our mc..it was somehow my fault. Ever sinc then he always picks on stupid crap and wants me to be a certain way....not anymore...


----------



## armymama2012

Glad you stood up for yourself.


----------



## Sweetz33

No bc I called doc who said the only thing I can do is rest, relax and heat.


----------



## Krissy485

Helllloooo ladies!

Wow heard of baby mama drama but seems we have a heaping of baby dada drama....yes i will agree guys can be complete butts but in the end i like mine just fine. do i wish he helped more at home...yes but we agree as long as he does not complain about what i dont get done during the day i wont complain about what he should be doing other than video games...who ever invented video games should be shot!

AFM- saw my family dr. today and she was actually a little concerned about how my symptoms are so pronounced already. i am 4 weeks 2 days and for the last week i have been super tired, nauseous and everything else possible. she said these ussually dont show up for a few more weeks so one of 3 things, 1. my body is just more sensitive this time around, 2. i am further along than i thought, or 3. possible twins! took blood and will get results sometime tomorrow, if the numbers are over 6,000 i can get an u/s this week and not wait til the 20th, if under 6,000 then IDK...Lord knows i could not handle twins lol...


----------



## janelleybean

Yea Krissy! I'm so excited for you!:happydance: I hope all goes well. Please keep us posted. What are all your symptoms so far and when did they start if you don't mind me asking? I'm looking for some encouragement....


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy, sounds exciting! Which of the 3 options do you think it is? I didn't realize you were having a lot symptoms already!


----------



## Sweetz33

Cool Krissy! Which one you think it is??

AFM...splitting headache and sore back...but not prego related...also things just went from bad to worse with DH. Found out some info that pretty much destroyed me...I'm officially fed up. Let's just say it's all a sham and leave it at that. Ugh...need to re-evaluate a lot of stuff...I will most likely be going to all doc appointments alone...bc I rather it be that way.

I hope everyone is doing better than me. Sorry I couldn't be more chipper...

Btw....where the heck is Never?


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...Sweetz. I'm sorry. Right now we are on a rough patch. I wont lie I have thought about giving up on the relationship but I'm not ready for that choice yet. About 2 years ago, hubby got me to a point where I didn't trust him because of a situation with a certain single female coworker (he swears nothing happened, but I'm not 100% sure).


----------



## Storked

Yay Krissy!
Sweetz, sorry you are having a bad time. I can remember all too well with my ex :hugs:
And yeah where is Never?!


----------



## lisalee1

Never come back to us!!! Where are you girl? I need you to tell me what your symptoms are today. I am still having morning sickness and evening sickness but my breast have practically lost their soreness. Strange and confusing. 

Janellybean- I meant to tell you that I really like your name.


----------



## Krissy485

thanks for all the congrats but i guess i spoke too soon

started to bleed last night...has not been heavy so far and no real cramps but dr. called with blood results and i told her about the bleeding and she is concerned bc my qaunt was only 10!!! w/ all my symptoms and a bfp over a week ago not sure what to think...just worried at this point :cry: cant believe i just went from thinking twins a possibility to now probably no baby!!! at least it is now and not at almost 12 weeks like last time but now 2 mc in a row worries me...i am only 27!!! and 3 normal pregnancies before..i dont know what think just trying to relax like the ob nurse said and as long as it does not get heavy or painful still in the game i guess but i will do a repeat blood draw tomorrow and see what the numbers say thursday...this sucks!!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## janelleybean

Oh no Krissy! I'm so sorry. I'm on the same boat as you. I'm 27 and I'm afraid of miscarrying if this cycle is positive. I think the only thing you can really do, is try to be optimistic. I know that's really hard to do.. I really hope you aren't miscarrying and that you are just spotting. I'll be thinking of you today. :hugs2:

Thanks Lisa. It's a nick name that has stuck ever since I was a kid. I'm pretty sure it had to do with the Jelly Belly Jelly Beans. I remember getting those a lot when I was a kid. 

AFM- I've got cramps, a backache, and I've gained 5 lbs. WFT?! I swear it was like over night. I'm really confused, I hope that it's bloating. I've never had bloating before AF, so I'm hopeful. My BB's are sore but not all over.. mostly near my arm pits--if that makes since, and it's only when I touch them. Still not sleeping well. My Temp has been stuck at 98 degrees. My fingers are crossed. 

**Is anyone else 9DPO or close to that?


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies...just got back from our weekend away with the family at the cottage...was really nice. Trying to catch up now..

Krissy, Oh honey I am so sorry you are going through this! My heart aches for you and I will be sending all of my positive thoughts your way. I'm glad your doctor is taking this seriously and getting your betas done again tomorrow. I will pray for an increase. I agree with her that as long as it's not heavy and/or your betas go down, you are still in the game. The realist in me has to say that a result of 10 is very low considering you got your BFP last week. BUT, you never know. There is always the possibility of a disappearing twin which would explain the fluctuations. Oh dear :hugs: I know it's hard, but try to stay positive. Also, don't for a second start to think there is anything wrong with you. I am only 25 (26 in a few weeks) and I have had 3 M/Cs in a row, and Never is 24 I believe and had 2 M/Cs in a row. Sometimes it's just the luck of the draw (unexplained, like me and Never), other times there is something (e.g. an acquired clotting disorder). WHatever happens, it would be worth asking your doctor if you could get some bloodwork done to rule out any kind of blood clotting disorder. Also, if you are RH- and your baby is RH+, your body could be rejecting it. So, some things to ask about as you move forward.

Sweetz, I'm so sorry your hubby is being an A$$. Men are ridiculous sometimes and can be so self-centred. I hope that he gets his act together and starts treating you like you deserve to be treated. :hugs:

Lisalee - 10 weeks! yahoo!! From everything I"ve heard/read it is 100% normal to have symptoms decrease around 8-10 weeks. You are doing perfect sweetie!

Storked, how are you enjoying your books so far? (I think they arrived by now?)

Janelley - Good luck for testing this time around! Try to stay positive and DON'T worry about M/C. Those negative thoughts do you no good. (Trust me, I know from experience!!!)

:hi: everyone else!

AFM, not much to report, boobs REALLY sore as of a couple day ago :happydance:. I've been listening to The Secret Audiobook. It is really helping me to stay positive and BELIEVE that this is my sticky baby! I know that either way it can't hurt to really put my faith, trust, and energy into believing my baby will be sticky and healthy. 

Outside of that, we're leaving for our road/camping trip to the Yukon/Alaska on Thursday, so lots of work/packing to do in the meantime. I won't be around much over the next while, but I will update when I get the chance. Anyway, I'm thinking it's good for me to stay off the baby boards to avoid the temptation to compare my beta/symptoms/pregnancies to others'. :) Trying to stay positive!!!

big :hugs: to you all


----------



## Krissy485

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies...just got back from our weekend away with the family at the cottage...was really nice. Trying to catch up now..
> 
> Krissy, Oh honey I am so sorry you are going through this! My heart aches for you and I will be sending all of my positive thoughts your way. I'm glad your doctor is taking this seriously and getting your betas done again tomorrow. I will pray for an increase. I agree with her that as long as it's not heavy and/or your betas go down, you are still in the game. The realist in me has to say that a result of 10 is very low considering you got your BFP last week. BUT, you never know. There is always the possibility of a disappearing twin which would explain the fluctuations. Oh dear :hugs: I know it's hard, but try to stay positive. Also, don't for a second start to think there is anything wrong with you. I am only 25 (26 in a few weeks) and I have had 3 M/Cs in a row, and Never is 24 I believe and had 2 M/Cs in a row. Sometimes it's just the luck of the draw (unexplained, like me and Never), other times there is something (e.g. an acquired clotting disorder). WHatever happens, it would be worth asking your doctor if you could get some bloodwork done to rule out any kind of blood clotting disorder. Also, if you are RH- and your baby is RH+, your body could be rejecting it. So, some things to ask about as you move forward.
> 
> Sweetz, I'm so sorry your hubby is being an A$$. Men are ridiculous sometimes and can be so self-centred. I hope that he gets his act together and starts treating you like you deserve to be treated. :hugs:
> 
> Lisalee - 10 weeks! yahoo!! From everything I"ve heard/read it is 100% normal to have symptoms decrease around 8-10 weeks. You are doing perfect sweetie!
> 
> Storked, how are you enjoying your books so far? (I think they arrived by now?)
> 
> Janelley - Good luck for testing this time around! Try to stay positive and DON'T worry about M/C. Those negative thoughts do you no good. (Trust me, I know from experience!!!)
> 
> :hi: everyone else!
> 
> AFM, not much to report, boobs REALLY sore as of a couple day ago :happydance:. I've been listening to The Secret Audiobook. It is really helping me to stay positive and BELIEVE that this is my sticky baby! I know that either way it can't hurt to really put my faith, trust, and energy into believing my baby will be sticky and healthy.
> 
> Outside of that, we're leaving for our road/camping trip to the Yukon/Alaska on Thursday, so lots of work/packing to do in the meantime. I won't be around much over the next while, but I will update when I get the chance. Anyway, I'm thinking it's good for me to stay off the baby boards to avoid the temptation to compare my beta/symptoms/pregnancies to others'. :) Trying to stay positive!!!
> 
> big :hugs: to you all

Thanks hope and janelley....i know like i said i was shocked at the 10 so while i still want to have hope and i am staying put on the couch and chugging my watter...nothing else i can put pray and wait...just sucks...i got 3 kids tearing up my house lol

also hope i am praying for you to girl!


----------



## Storked

Prayers and sticky thoughts Krissy! :hugs:
Hopestruck, only one came in so far. I liked it ok but can't wait for the others to arrive! OMG I want to go to Yukon/Alaska with you! Take ME! Hehe

Still waiting for AF but I have about two weeks left before then. As for miscarriages, they don't know why I had mine but I do have a clotting disorder but was giving myself daily leg injections when pregnant. I actually need to go back to doctor so that I can start up the injections again when TTC


----------



## Storked

Another one arrived!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well!!

Hopestruck: you're def right ab our m/c's and us being so young, we fell in the 20% category unfortunately, so Krissy don't feel bad but relax and enjoy those three children you got tearing up the house. GL I pray those #'s go up!! O and Hopestruck glad you made it bk safe and def have fun for me on your trip that is sooo exciting, I agree with Stork, take me!!

Stork: I hope those books help you find some comfort and some answers. And don't worry 2 wks will be here in no time, we're both waiting on it. Sorry to hear ab your clotting disorder, and I do hope you jump back in the TTC game soon even though some days it seems like forever.

LisaLee: don't worry ab those Symptns, I agree with Hopestruck you're almost close to 2nd tri.some of them should be leaving. Don't stress about it I'm sure your little bean Is just fine AND CONGRATS ON BEING 10wks & 3 days!!!! YAYYYY FOR YOU MA'AM!!!! That bean of yours is now looking more like a baby!!!! GO YOU!!

Bama: Glad to see you're still hanging in there!!!

Sweetz sorry ab your DH being a jerk, that happens, mine just got out the dog house last week and is being the sweetest man ever, so I do it it pass.

Ummm BAYBEEEM...WHERE ARE YOU!?!!!! I MISS YOU!!!!!! Please don't Leave me!! What's going on with you?!

Garfie: Hope you're enjoying your Vacae!

I missing all our beginning thread members, hope you all succeed in your endeavors!!

AFM: haven't vomited in 4 days, Yayy! Still nauseas with food aversion. Breast slightly sore ONLY when they're in a bra or lying on them. Spitting every 5 minutes still. I have 2wks to go before my 12wk appt. I def can't wait and def hope they give me some pics this time!! Lisalee are you ready ma'am, it's almost here!!!


----------



## Storked

I am my too impatient Never :) just keeping calm and getting excited and hopeful for next cycle! :happydance:
Aw don't be sorry about my clotting disorder! It's genetic. Most people with it don't have to do injections or anything but two of my sisters had it and they nearly died when pregnant and postpartum. Docs FREAK if you have a sibling who had a pulmonary embolism wrote the age of 30. But it is just something I grew up with so I am very used to the thought of it lol


----------



## Storked

I can't wait to see pics of your ultrasound! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

O NO Stork, Now I am really sorry about the clotting, how can I Not!! Well I pray your situation is different from your sisters when you get pregnant. It's def something someone have to get use to going through life with injections, it sounds like you got it handled though so def GO You!!! I'm glad you're not letting it decide what you're going to do in TTC, I don't think I would either. So you are def awesome, I def have to keep messaging you Bc I want to hear about your BFP even if this thread give out one day Bc I know it's going to be sooo exciting for your family and me!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ Glad the throwing up is easing off. Can't wait to see ultrasound pics! 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. :dust: to all those ttc & sending :hugs: & prayers to those with their bfp


----------



## Storked

:dust: Bama!
Never, thanks! An girl, I don't think this thread will ever die :D


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork: I def hope it dosent Bc ladies we def are on some type of journey here, since the beginning of this thread. And SOO happy we have new ladies to walk this journey with us Bc it does get depressing sometimes BUT we'll make it. Bama, do you have a strategy this time or are you relaxing or NTNP this time?

I just scuff down a Big Mac and now I'm realizing it had too much. Mac sauce on it, sometimes I wish I could go bk there myself and make it myself!


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Stork: I def hope it dosent Bc ladies we def are on some type of journey here, since the beginning of this thread. And SOO happy we have new ladies to walk this journey with us Bc it does get depressing sometimes BUT we'll make it. Bama, do you have a strategy this time or are you relaxing or NTNP this time?
> 
> I just scuff down a Big Mac and now I'm realizing it had too much. Mac sauce on it, sometimes I wish I could go bk there myself and make it myself!

Umm no real strategy, this month I think I will just :sex: whenever I feel like it & take a very relaxed approach, if nothing happens this month then I will look into ovulation tests & go from there.


----------



## Storked

Never, you are making me hungry! And I agree about the journey we are all taking together. I think it is a little less depressing when we have each other :)


----------



## nevergivingup

O I'm sorry Stork, if it's any consolation after I scarfed it down it has left a nasty taste in my mouth now! Now I'm regretting it. 

Bama: that sounds like an awesome plan....No Plan, GO YOU!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! Never is back! I missed you!! 

Krissy SS.. :(

AFM - just got back from hospital. Woke up at 7am with bad cramping. Thought it was just gas pains so went back to sleep. Woke up around noon in some severe pain. Woke up the pain in the ass (lol) and said I'm cramping, take me to doctor. He took his sweet time getting ready (what else is new)....turns out I have a bad bladder infection/UTI. I also have a nice sized ovarian cyst on the left hand side. He immediately put me on antibiotics. They did an ultrasound and TG all is fine with the baby. She/he is measuring right at 9 weeks and all looks good :) so I'm on bed rest until the infection clears (the said about a week). I am once again on. The sofa in the living room and he is in his cave smoking and playing video games.....*sigh* then I was told "it wouldn't hurt you to be nicer...you know smile maybe..." oh...if he only knew how nice I was being by not socking him one....haha!


----------



## nevergivingup

P.s. Bama and stork, and sweetz I think we 4 girls need to go on a vacation, or plan to do something that we know will make us happy. That will give our mind a break. Any ideas, it don't have to take alot of $. Even if it's just doing a Picnic or something.


----------



## nevergivingup

A double standard!! UTI and a Useless at the moment DH!! I know how that is, I've Been there Sweetz, it'll get better, they have to go through their men stages unfortunately. I do hope you get better ma'am, please rest and take care of yourself!!


----------



## Sweetz33

UTI & UDH......lol


----------



## lisalee1

Awe Krissy! So sorry to hear you're going through this. I know it's hard to remain positive, but hang in there. I totally agree with you that it's better to happen now (IF it's going to happen) than later on. Will be praying for you. :hugs:

Hopestruck- Thanks for the encouragement. It really made me feel better. Between you and Never, I think I will relax for now. YOU ma'am need to put up your ticker so we can know how far along you are! 

Never- Glad you came back! I know you are soooo happy about the vomiting lessening up. I would trade MS for sore boobs anyday. Unfortunately, the sore boobs left and the vomiting MS stayed! I can't wait until our U/S in 2 weeks! I am sooo ready! 

BayBeeEm- Where are you?


----------



## hopestruck

<3 Bama...glad you are still hanging around here. We love ya!!! 

Sweetz, sorry to hear about your UTI! But really glad to hear it's nothing major and that baby is A-OK :thumbup: 

PS... I just chopped my hair off! Well, I got it done. Took about 8 inches off. Now it's just below my chin. Kinda tried to copy Anne Hathaway's hair here...:

Mine's a bit shorter. Wanted room for it to grow out and still look OK :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: I could not live my Bump Buddy. My DH came home on Fri. night and left early this morning around 3am. So all I wanted to do was look in his face the whole time and lay on him while he was here, so I def had to go MIA. It was def hard on us Bc my OB said nothing in the vagina, and with progesterone cream falling out every 10 minutes(I know too detailed eww) it def wasn't a sexy night!!lol. O ma'am, I can't wait!!

BAYBEeEm COME BACK...I know you're lurking, you know I need you!!

Hopestruck: GO YOU!!! a new haircut, I bet it looks great, I love short hair cuts esp.like that pic of Ann Hathaway.i feel like a blur so I look like a blur, i need to do better. I love bob cuts, esp.with this awful heated weather, I need to consider it. 

Do/Did anyone else hair/nails grew when pregnant? My first pregnancy my hair, nails grew and my face was sooo clear and had a glow even after I m/c. I really hope it does the same thing this time but looks like it's doing the opposite, Pimple city has come to town over here! Ughh


----------



## nevergivingup

O Yea, MUMMY 2One where are you!!!!?


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485; :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns:



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD7/ AF has left :happydance: waiting to "O" :wacko: Testing:

BamaGurl: CD: /Relaxed Approached :winkwink:

armymama2012: CD 8/ Waiting to "O" /Testing: August 30th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" on Vacae :cloud9:

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th 

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Angelserenity: CD12/ Just Testing: 

Lpjkp: Taking the Relaxed Approach to TTC; No tools/ Testing: August 24th

JenelleyBean: 6 DPO/ Testing:August 10th/ Symptns: Sensitive Boobs, mild cramping

Gregsprincess: 



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## hopestruck

Never - my skin has been crappy this time around too (usually clear in pregnancy) and I think it's because of the progesterone too. What kind are you on? I'm taking Crinone 8% (90mg) once a day at night.


----------



## Krissy485

Well still bleeding and more clots so i am thinking this one is going to be ruled a chemical pregnancy...wont really know more till i get my blood work done and back on thursday. I am feeling pretty ok no real cramps which is weird but if i have to go through this rather no pain. just hard to understand why i would have 3 healthy normal pregnancies at the ages of 21, 22, 24 and now at 27 i have had 2 miscarriages in a 4 month span...dont get it...my dh is wondering if they will do testing to find out a reason why but i told him i doubt it since it was 2 different types of miscarriages...but who knows my family dr. is awesome and she is the one who personally called me today to talk about what was going on and she was so sad for me. she has been taking care of my family for about 10 years now and i drive about an hour just to keep the same dr because i love her so much and did not want to switch when we moved. i just hope when we do get pregnant again that it will be a normal pregnancy. just feel like am i being selfish wanting one more when i have 3 health kids? i dont know any more......


----------



## nevergivingup

Yea, I'm the same, in my previous pregnancies my face always became clearer but now def the opposite, and I was hoping it was the progesterone gel doing it too. Im also using Progesterone crinone gel 8% every night before bed. I'm SOO ready for these two weeks to come so I can put the rest of those tubes in the cabinet, Bc I'm going to have a good bit left over. How are you liking it so far? How long did your Doc tell you to use them?


----------



## lisalee1

So when is the health skin, long nails, and long hair supposed to start? I want that now!


----------



## Sweetz33

My face was clear, nails and hair grew fast last 2 pregnancies. This time around... I'm pizza face :( nails keep breaking and hair is dry and brittle. I'm blaming it on the fact that this time around I can't have dairy. Makes me quite gassy and eventually gives me the runs. ( I know tmi) the nausea is still there for me, but not nearly as much. I have been getting headaches often, but that is probably from constant dehydration. Docs said it is the heat and that I need to drink more.


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> P.s. Bama and stork, and sweetz I think we 4 girls need to go on a vacation, or plan to do something that we know will make us happy. That will give our mind a break. Any ideas, it don't have to take alot of $. Even if it's just doing a Picnic or something.

I certainly agree! A vacation sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never...I'm all for the vacation lol my best friend is coming over for the day to help me relax. She lives about 2 hours away. She is awesome, like a sister to me. :) she is kidnapping me for the day to have a girls day out.


----------



## HisGrace

Can I join? It looks like I missed out on all the fun, but I'd like to sneak in on it if I can. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Honestly Lisalee, my first and 2nd pregnancy it seems like my skin became clear around 2-3wks as well as the growth of my nails, BUT I was using that 10 day growth lengthener after realizing they had grown sooo long. My nails def grown again this time, I already had to cut them Bc they don't work for me when taking my contacts out everynight, and bring that their medicine contacts and the two eyes have different medicine in them Bc of astigmatism I don't have money to keep scratching them up. 

Krissy: O No I'm sooo sorry, I really hoped it could've gone another way. Never ever think you're being selfish for wanting more children to love, as long as God allows you to make them then you make them, but don't do it w/o him, don't ever give up, Ive had 2 m/c already within 4 months also with 0 kids to show for it. Age has nothing to do with whats happening, just Bc you're young dosent promise easy conception with 9 months of pregnancy promised, I'm a witness to that. I'm always rooting and praying for women like us, Don't give up on that fourth baby you deserve it!! GL ma'am, and I pray you recover soon!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: YAYYY for you ma'am you def deserve it!!! Have fun and make sure you laugh!! Seems like all three of us has welcomed pimple city to our face...ugghh I feel people staring at them!!

HisGrace: you can def Join our awesome group, I love that scripture in your siggy!!! You'll love this group and don't worry about missing some things we are def a chatty group, so please join in and chat with us, will you tell us your journey/history of TTC.

Hopestruck: i love what you told Bama about the body saving her from heartbreak from choosing a bad egg, that is SOO true. I loved it Bc we forget to look at it like that, just want to be prego so bad but at the end our body may have picked a bad egg. I forgot about that myself in this journey, all I wanted to be was prego...Sooo please lord please lord had my body picked out a great egg. Thanks Hopestruck for that!


----------



## lisalee1

Welcome Grace! Where are you in your cycle?

Never- I will pay more attention to my nails to see if they're growing. My hair is another story. I can understand why you needed to cut your nails though. Do you wear your contacts to bed too? My eyes would be waaaay too dry if I slept in them. Even when I take a nap, my eyes are so dry, I'm scared I won't be able to get the contact out. 

Krissy- I hope you're able to have a quick recovery. :hugs:

Hi Bama!


----------



## Sweetz33

I plan on laughing until I pee myself! She is so awesome! She is a tattoo artist so she is covered with tats, has piercings and even has surgically altered vamp fangs....so she is going to freak my DH out.....SCORE!! Lol!! Thursday is when she is coming and it will be a blast!Muahahahah!!


----------



## hopestruck

Welcome Grace! I think I remember seeing you around the pregnancy boards earlier this spring. Sorry you find yourself TTC after a loss, but this is a wonderful group!

Lisalee - ok, I updated my ticker! ;) I have decided to count my EDD according to what I think was delayed implantation. Would rather anticipate being behind than ahead on this one, at least until I have a scan. So I am 5+3 today. :thumbup:

Sweetz, your sister sounds funky, enjoy!!

Never and Lisa - I have no idea about the hair/nails bit. I never noticed a difference with mine. But my hair is always tempermental, so who knows... I am taking omega dha now though, so maybe that will help! I wonder if it's just all the stuff in our vitamins. Lol.


----------



## hopestruck

Omg I just noticed I made a typo on my ticker! #FAIL


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow Sweetz, I think If I was to see her I would be asking her a million questions....esp.about the altered vamp fangs, what are those? She def sounds like fun though. When I went to get my tongue pierced and my two tats in my younger outrageous days I stared at the guy the whole time Bc he was def a cool site to see. I dont have my tongue piercing anymore but O my your DH are going to be in for a time if he never saw her before so def remember a picture is worth a million words when he sees her, lol. And it sounds like yal are going to have to much fun so please have some fun for me!!

Lisalee: I use to sleep in them but like you said they made my eyes so dry and waking up with them in my eyes was a blur Bc I could barely see clearly Bc of all the protein and dirt buildup on them. I def stop sleeping in them and it feels so much better. I was thinking about the overnight ones that they advertise now, the ones you can sleep in...have you seen them? I might just need to settle for a pair of glasses to lye in the bed with.


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks for the welcome!

Just a little bit about my journey. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 16 months. After 11 months of TTC we got pregnant, but we found out it was a blighted ovum and the pregnancy ended at just shy of 10 weeks. I had a natural miscarriage instead of a D&C so it took 3 cycles before my levels got back to 0 and now we'e back in the swing of things. 

I'm on cycle day 14 and right around ovulation!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck that ticker looks GREAT!!! And CONGRATS on being 5weeks&3days...GO You!!! Are you taking prenatals too? After my m/c I continued to take the prenatals but my hair stop growing and my nails became brittle and most of them tore off and when AF was about to come my face welcome pimples back. I thought It was the vitamins too until this pregnancy my nails began to grow again when I fell pregnant. The vitamins are awesome, and I would take them if I wasn't TTC Bc they do do something to my body.

Pass my bedtime ladies, Goodnight..


----------



## Storked

Hopestruck, love the hair!
Sweetz, UTIs suck! But baby is great :D
Never, my nails always grow fast but I hardly shed any hair when pregnant! As for something to make us happy...what makes you happy? I used to picnic when I babysat my nieces. Loved it!*
Krissy, :hugs: I am so sorry honey.
Welcome HisGrace! :flower:


----------



## hopestruck

Omg, i forgot to write to Krissy. Hunny I am so sorry the bleeding has picked up. Biggest :hugs: to you right now. I hope you get some answers from the doc tomorrow. In the meantime keep us posted, I'll be thinking of you and praying for you. Xox

Never - yep I am also taking prenatals. I also took them all the time when I was on a break and TTC. I read about how pregnancy basically drains your body of nutrients, so I wanted to make sure that my previous losses wouldnt affect my next pregnancy. Night night!


----------



## armymama2012

Never- Update me please. I O'd on Saturday! So I am offically testing on the 17th! Yay for earlier ovulation!


----------



## Storked

Anyone take CQ10? I hear that it is good for healthy eggs so I am thinking of taking it in addition to my prenatal


----------



## Sweetz33

She basically got longer canine teeth put in so she has vampire fangs. She has a full sleeve, half sleeve, tats all over belly & legs, and kick ass fairy wings on her back. Epically awesome hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck and Krissy485 :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013

Krissy485:Tested July 31st: :bfp: :hapydance: /Symptns: sore boobs!



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: CD2 / AF is tampering off /M.I.A

BamaGurl: CD: / Relaxed Approach TTC

armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 17th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mummy_2_One: 8DPO/ In TWW :coffee: /Testing : August 11th/ M.I.A

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Angelserenity: CD12/ Just :sex: Testing: 

Lpjkp: Taking the Relaxed Approach to TTC; No tools/ Testing: August 24th

MnJ: waiting to "O" :shrug:

Gregprincess: Waiting to "O", Testing August 31st.

SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


----------



## Krissy485

Thank you so much ladies for all of your support means alot!!! Even though this is deffiantly a miscarriage i am doing actually pretty well. I think alot has to do with the fact it was so early on does help alot compare to last time. I am pretty intune with my body so i can already feel my hormones going back to normal. I get pretty bad headaches and sometimes migraines when my hormones drop but not when they increase. so when the headache i had yesterday just get worse and the the bleeding pick up i knew for sure. of course i will still have blood work done today and i still need to call my ob office and let them know. i am debating if i should make an appt to talk to them about why i miscarried again or just figure it out with my family dr considering my ob dr didnt even want to do quants but my family dr did. i dont know....but over all i am feeling actually pretty good..cramps not bad and bleeding is pretty much like a normal period and mood wise i am surprisingly calm...i did cry a little yesterday but not too much which is good. i for sure still want my forth baby and we will probably try again right away as long as dr doesnt find something wrong although i know my dh wants me to get prego in oct. so it is a july baby like him. he feel lonely with me and dd having april bday and both ds having sept bday...but now i am just rambling and got lots to do today since yesterday was a me day on the couch...

love you ladies!!! and i will check in later on and write to each of you.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies, I hope everyones morning is great so far, bc it's a new day.

Stork: I haven't heard of those.i was trying to figure out a couple of things to take after my m/c to boost the chances of conceiving and lessening the chances of m/c. I was even looking into all the favs women in these forums try like primrose oil, raspberry tea and something else but I wanted to try natural vitamins or either on my own before I tried those.

AFM: Nothing to report, my DH back out of town at work my sister started college today so I am a bored wreck, i guess it's a Baby Story all day then Say Yes to the Dress the rest of the day! Being Housewife is really getting on my nerves!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well my positivity is decreasing. Started having hot flashes last night which has been a sign of AF the last 3 months. Positivity has gone from 80% to 60%.


----------



## nevergivingup

Armymama: Sorry you're feeling a bit down, i guess everyone Is different Bc DPO I was having hot flashes too but AF wasn't the reason but you know your body but remember every pregnancy can be different. Hope AF dosent show for you. FX!!

Krissy: Oooh I'm so sorry, I just wish I could say or do more. I'm glad you're handling it better and I'm glad you did cry, Bc we def need to cry sometimes.I hope your day goes well and that HCG exits your body quickly if you're having a m/c. I would set an appt. to see the reason for m/c but they'll probaly tell you no reason but they won't know unless some testing,blood work, something has been done. GL ma'am, you'll get your 4the baby soon!!


----------



## Storked

Sorry armymama :( :hugs:
Never, maybe just my prenatals will be good. I wasn't taking any when I conceived last time because...I didn't think that I'd get pregnant straight away on my honeymoon :s


----------



## Storked

I love my latest miscarriage book.


----------



## Sweetz33

SS army!!

So I took my 1st dose of meds for the UTI....and 4 hrs later I was in the bathroom with horrible diarrhea and vomiting simultaneously...not pleasant. Surprise, surprise though....DH actually came in to help me. I looked at him and said "told you I wasn't feeling well" he just looked at me and said sorry...still po'd at him for other reasons but I did appreciate the gesture...


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I too had a bad reaction to the antibiotics I had to take for my pregnancy UTI. I puked so much more and so hard that it never failed to come out of my nose. Ugh.


----------



## hopestruck

Morning ladies!

Armymomma, sorry youre feeling down. Hot flashes have always been a preg symptom for me tho, so you never know! Ill be kmfx for you.

Storked- ive heard of CoQ10. When I try again in the future (hopefully for baby #2 ;)) I think I will try it. I have a book called Making Babies (really good!) And it recommends CoQ10 as well as Royal Jelly and some other supplements. Many women have had success on that program. I did too, in terms of growing a genetically normal baby, but obviously something still went wrong. Whats the new book that you love? Oh oh! Forgot to mention I ordered a herbal tincture that is supposed to be a miracle worker for women with recurrent loss. Its called 'Welcome Womb' and can be taken while TTC and during early pregnancy. You may want to check that out too! Im hoping mine arrives before we leave on our trip tomorrow.

Nevet, sorry the housewife life is getting you down. I feel ya. I,got out early this morning and rode my bike to a cafe. Working here now. Biking and reading at a cafe is a real mood booster! Maybe you just need to get out of the house,too?

Xos


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg stroked it was awful!! I didn't have a bucket either and the puke came unexpected so in my hand it went...talk about really messing with my OCD. OMG I was freaking out lol!! DH knows my OCD can get quite bad (especially with bodily fluids) so the first thing he did was get me a bucket and clean my hand lol...kudos for remembering that! Now if only he could remember things like...of say our anniversary...*sigh*


----------



## Storked

Hopestruck, you reminded me to reply to never about housewife stuff! Currently I am reading Coming to Term by Jon Cohen and am loving it! I am going to look up all that stuff you told me about :hugs: I read that the CoQ10 keeps your eggs from aging and all of that but a friend of mine took it after her loss and is already pregnant so I thought...why not? :D hope your things arrive!

Never, I am sad to admit that I watch a Baby Story and Make Room for Multiples every day lol. Doing laundry now so I will miss an episode but will still watch when I get home. I get bored too- even when I have stuff to do. I love cooking but aside from that, who gets excited to put away clothes and iron and prepare a stinking lesson for cub scouts? Not me.

I hate working with the cub scouts at church. I think that makes me more depressed than anything. I need to be released from that calling.


----------



## Storked

Mine too Sweetz! I puked in front of my spouse and I never did that with just the morning sickness lol. He flipped out!
Men suck at dates. It is true. Just get even by ignoring his birthday hehe


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol omg he would pout for days if I forgot that!! Seriously it was our first year anniversary and he FORGOT! Even though I told him the day before *facepalm*


----------



## Sweetz33

*giggles* I just realized my auto correct changed your name from Storked to stroked bwahahaha!!


----------



## Storked

It always does when people address me on here *giggles*
My husband can remember dates but he doesn't want to give gifts! Lame right??


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies. I hope things are going well. Sweets, sorry you're feeling under the weather. UTI's I've heard are never fun. 

AFM, I woke up this morning and peed on a stick because I woke up twice last night to pee. It was a BFN. :sad2: I'm hoping that it was just too early to test.. Even though I'm 10DPO, I couldn't resist the temptation. I will test again ithis weekend and hope to see a BFP.


----------



## Storked

I say too early Janelley but it is hard to resist :)


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Storked. I'm just happy I'm not the only one out there who is tempted.
I went to the dollar store yesterday to stock up on pregnancy tests and there was a snot nosed kid. He made the remark to his girlfriend, "Geez, did you see how many pregnancy test she is buying?" I wanted to walk over there and punch him in the face. It's not like I was clearing out their stock. I only bought 4. Grrr..:growlmad:


----------



## Storked

What a douche! I would have said something not nice. And when I think of it, I'll let you know for next time hehe!
Yeah with my pregnancy I was nearly a week late before I got a BFP but I always want to test earlier! We wanna know right??


----------



## janelleybean

RIGHT! I would have said something, but my son was there and he's in that stage of repeating things. It would have been one thing to be told off by me, but to have a two your old throw it in your face as well? That would have been classic, but not a very smart choice on my part. I just walked away being the bigger person.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Sweetz you're puking, I had to stand by the trashcan at Wal-Mart for 5 minutes Bc I kept gagging.

Hopestruck: that sounds so refreshing to read in a cafe, I will def try that. I need to get me some books to read too, I'm starting to get jealous!

Stork: Don't worry my DH always forgets to buy me things, his excuse for it is Bc IM A HOUSEWIFE, I don't have to work.....ummm I WANT TO WORK AND I WANT A PRESENT!!!! Our 1 yr anniversary is coming up On Aug.20th but he'll be at work out of town so we're not celebrating it until Aug.24th wknd the day I get my 12wk U/S.....alot of pressure!!

O yea Stork, I can def understand not liking teaching the cub scouts...heehee. Imagine going to church and 2 babies were born during my m/c so when I got back to church it was all about the babies, and then 6 other women pregnant walking around with big bellies while I'm recovering from a m/c. Every month since my m/c someone had a baby, and you know everyone loves bringing their newborn to church so everyone can ooohhh awwww which I would do the same. And even now another lady is waiting to give birth anyday now....and of course she's going to make her baby glamourous approach and everyone will be oohing and awwing, but strangely I'm nolonger jealous or sad about seeing those women and their babies...I don't know what happened :shrug:

A Baby Story Is On.....ugghhh it's a RE-Run:growlmad:


----------



## Sweetz33

Tooooo early jan! 

Storked....omg mine hates giving gifts...the only reason I got anything on valentines day is his son made him feel guilty. So he got me a dozen roses and a huge stuffed frog. I love frog lol. That was the last gift I got...unless you call getting me a pack of m&ms the night my sister was an ass a gift lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Never...being a housewife is not eating bonbons and watching soap operas! It is a damn hard job!seesh....men....


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS SWEETZ, I knew someone understood!! O and CONGRATS ON BEING 9 wks YESTERDAY!!!! GO YOU!!!!


----------



## Krissy485

I understand the jealousy thing when looking at other pregnant women and those with new borns right now. i love my cousin and she just had twin almost a week ago and i just keep thinking all i want is one and she got two...it sucks...it has been a yr now that we have been trying for a baby with only 2 mc to show for it...but as my little niece would say to me...chin up butter cup...lol...

oh and the gift thing i have been with my husband a total of 7 years and i have gotten gifts only 3 of those christmas and as far as birthdays and mothers day and what not...i go out buy what i want and then go home and say do you want to see what you bought me for my bday lol..

being house wife can be boring and lonely and men so do not understand! i am so glad when he comes home and i want to talk bc i have only talked to people 5 and under all day but of course he pretty much goes straight for the video games...grr....once again who ever invented video games need to be shot...

well back off i go! outside with the kidos for a bit, then some cleaning, then go get blood drawn...

Thanks again ladies! Oh and talked with OB nurse and have an apt set up for 30th all though my family dr. might do tests before then she seems more helpful then my ob dr does...maybe because i have a closer relationship with here who knows lol...


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg Never!! I'm a housewife and it sucks dirty monkey balls!! Not only do I clean the whole house, do laundry, wash dishes, cook, etc.....I also take care of 3 dogs and a cat. When DH gets home, what does he do? Says hi, then goes to his man cave....*sigh* I can't wait for tomorrow! Im getting picked up then leaving for the whole day!! It is gunna be epically awesome!! I can't wait!! (is it tomorrow yet lol)


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy....mine does the same....man cave is fully equipped with ashtray, comfy chair, iPad, and laptop.....yeah....ugh.....


----------



## Storked

Never, I am just waiting for us to get a new bishop and then I am sitting him down and saying "I cannot teach these kids. Release me from my calling!"
My husband told me that I wouldn't be blessed if I did that but I don't feel very blessed by keeping up with it. It makes me more bummed about kids. I am Mormon so everybody at our church has a lot of kids and always ask when we will have any (sigh)
That is such crap that he doesn't want to give you gifts because you are a housewife! I really shouldn't complain too much because I make my husband buy me books pretty often. I am a reader so it feels like a gift to me hehe


----------



## Storked

Krissy, I hear you. I just way one too. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

My husband comes home and gets on the computer to game. I don't complain though- when he gets bored with his game he bugs the heck out of me lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

I would kill to have mine bug me :( he never gets bored of his games...


----------



## Storked

Mine only seems to bug me when I am reading or something! I am pretty good at pestering my spouse. He is a good sport about it but we are both bizarre so he isn't too fazed by anything that I do


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz I know how you feel, and NO MA'AM it's not tommorrow, trust I'm waiting for it too just Bc it's a new day!! My DH plays videogames too all day one time I use to could talk to him while playing but now he has the headset and talking to the guys in another state and country through the game...but of course I watches him Bc I misses him.

Stork: Hahahahaha that is SOO funny, you want to resign from your calling, your DH would've said the same thing!! When j don't want to do things in church he'll say you're not going to get blessed..ugghhh And you're not alone about being pressured...my minister exhaults every service about young women getting married and HAVING KIDS!! That's all he preaches on along eith other stuff buf hes hard on that so you know we have 2 women pregnant every month ages from 20's to 40's. They don't ask me anymore Bc of my m/c. They just look at me with sad eyes and smile. I'm not sad so why are you looking at me like that?! Yea our church has babies everywhere!! Men don't understand emotionally why we rather not do things.

Oh Krissy you'll get that one or even two!!! I'm glad the doc are going to run test...YAYYY that is awesome, so you can know what's going on or what happened. And I'm sure you'll be back in TTC in no time. Those 3 babies will keep you busy while you wait. 

Hopestruck and stork: I'm def going to look into that co10..? Next pregnancy!!


----------



## Storked

I think I may try it too just because my mom went through menopause at 37! If it keeps my eggs young...
Yeah Never, I understand where he is coming from but I am not able to be of service when it comes to kids. It just gets harder every week and I don't know how long I can go on before I break down. It is hard to even see my nieces and nephews anymore. And yeah, Sundays are rough too :-/ my religion is so much into family. Even when we were married we were told to have children. So much pressure!


----------



## nevergivingup

Awww sorry Stork, about all the pressure, I know how it feels. I'm not against it at all but I need for them to understand it's not as easy popping them out as others make it seem. Don't worry ma'am you'll get that "take to church baby" soon I sure hope we all do!!!


----------



## Storked

I do want my church baby :D


----------



## Sweetz33

That whole church thing rubbed me the wrong way so I stopped going. Besides the fact that my church growing up was full of hypocrites, you know pedifiles and pastors having affairs and whatnot  lol they also shunned me and said I was a lost soul bc my first child (in their words) was the bad word for child out of wedlock....yeah so I'm alllll set. 

Also....my doctors took me off the other antibiotic and put me on something less potent...now if only they would call it into the dang pharmacy rofl


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> That whole church thing rubbed me the wrong way so I stopped going. Besides the fact that my church growing up was full of hypocrites, you know pedifiles and pastors having affairs and whatnot  lol they also shunned me and said I was a lost soul bc my first child (in their words) was the bad word for child out of wedlock....yeah so I'm alllll set.
> 
> Also....my doctors took me off the other antibiotic and put me on something less potent...now if only they would call it into the dang pharmacy rofl

I personally love church. Our church back in IL was awesome. They even accepted that we conceived our son out of wedlock and just lifted us up in support when he died. We love them and miss them.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well those places are far and few...glad you had that support though :)


----------



## Storked

Church isn't for everyone. I didn't go to church for a few years. After my divorce though I went back and was embraced...and married my awesome husband :D


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz-I think George Carlin said it best when it comes to religion. "Religion is like a lift in your shoe. If it helps you stand up straighter and walk a little better, good for you." Some people need it, some people don't, but don't try to put your lift in my shoe. :winkwink:

I can't stop peeing!! I've been peeing every 30 mins. and I haven't even had that much to drink.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Sweetz that you had to go through that growing up. 
I myself grew up in that too, pedefiles, my Pastor doing drugs,etc when I was growing up but for me personally I couldn't blame every church Bc of that one church and I'm glad I didn't Bc I found an awesome church...and my soul isn't worth that one bad church. Anywhoo, that's just me and I absolutely don't want you to feel uncomfortable but Im soo happy for where I'm am at in my life with God and I won't deny him for anything. SO LET'S GET BACK TO WHAT WE'RE ALL HERE FOR THAT WE DEF AGREE ON .....

BABIES, BABIES,BABIES AND O YEAH MORE BABIES!!! 

Sweetz: it's great that you're on top of your game with making your docs work for you, Bc that has to be horrible puking everywhere and then being OCD...hahaha, that had to make you feel ad though you had to puke again seeing that in your hand!

AFM: Symptns are in and out now, im SOO mad for these food aversions nothing is good anymore!!! UGHHHHH Homemade strawberry shortcake sounds so good right now.....then again.....maybe not...


----------



## nevergivingup

BayBeeEm and Mummy 2One Hope you ladies are doing good!! Miss you ladies!!

Bamagurl: where are you ma'am?? You know I need you here!!!


----------



## Krissy485

OMG never i know what you mean about the STUPID HEADSET! and i only wish my dh had a man cave! we live in an apartment so he plays on the big tv in the living room so he is always saying me and the kids are too loud...well duh:dohh: i just shoot him dirty looks and that usually shuts him up for a bit lol...I am so excited this weekend we are going camping for two nights with my parents and the kids are so happy...first time they are going camping the first time for me and dh in 7 years!

feel pretty much back to normal today...some heavy bleeding which sucks but no cramps still thank god!!! when i went through my last mc i was so far along that when my body went into full blown labor the same morning of my d&c...that sucked i was so happy to get d&c done bc when i came out all the contractions and cramps were gone and my dr gave me good drugs lol and so did the recovery nurse she kept me doped up...said i was the happiest paitent she ever saw come out of surgery...

one weird thing is my boobs still hurt and are full? with my last mc that was one of the first symptoms to go away....


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy have you had anymore blood work done? The only reason I ask because I was talking with my OB nurse and she was telling me that she had heavy bleeding her first trimester. She thought for sure she was miscarrying, but she didn't. 

Since you're not cramping and you're breasts are still full...maybe there is still hope. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Krissy485

I just did a repeat qaunt today and will get the number tomorrow...but i did take a HPT and it was a BFN and i figured that would be it...bu yeah i am surprised about the lack of cramping and my boobs still hurting will defiantly talk to my dr. about it. but thanks for asking and for the thoughts it does mean alot!


----------



## Sweetz33

I might go back one day never....who knows. As for the puking in my hand and the OCD...I started crying. I didn't know what to do....lol now that I look back I must of looked funny....poopin, pukin, crying with a hand full of vomit....what a sight to see. Rofl!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Omg Krissy, my DH may be playing and talking to your DH, lol on those games!!! I know exactly how you feel about the apartment and the big screen tv...and he Hogging it, ugghh. At least you have kids to keep you busy while he plays. Do your DH play CALL OF DUTY?!! And CAMPING....ughh I'm starting to realize I don't do anything!! I wouldve love to go camping, but I can't stand being outside too long in the heat. I'm glad you're recovering and also so sad it's happening again but I do know it'll get better!! My D&C was SOO emotional, but the anesthesia was awesome and calming. But what I didn't like was when my OB who did my procedure told me after doing it was it wasn't anything, it was only fluid. I don't believe that Bc when I did my 2nd m/c naturally I actually passed the sac and saw a tiny fetus inside very small but I saw it. But I guess he was saving my tears.. :shrug: but they came when I m/c the 2nd time natuarally.


----------



## nevergivingup

Ma'am it's up to you when you feel like going back don't go back where you don't feel comfortable but whatever you choose ma'am you know I'm always rooting for you!! Now Sweetz did you say you were poopin too???!!!! Lol! next time you puke make sure you do it around your DH it kindve make them feel bad...haha. When is your daughter starting school? What grade is she going to?


----------



## Storked

Haha my ex played CoD! My spouse plays a really nerdy game online. It doesn't have graphics- it is all text. Like how computers used to be. Which makes sense- he has been playing it for a couple of decades LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

Girl it was awful lol!! My monkey starts next Wednesday and she is in 5th grade :)


----------



## Krissy485

sweetz i know it must have been terrible poopin and pukin but everytime i read about it i laugh i am soooo sorry....

Never...like i said when i went in for my d&c i was in full blown labor..i was crying i hurt so bad from contractions and i puking bc that is what i do when i am in labor...they tried to give me pain meds before surgery but didnt really do a thing bc ummm.... yeah contractions are the devil and only being knocked out or an epidural works...seriously!!! so when i laid on that table i could not wait to be knocked. also i found out on friday the 13th, april, that i had a blighted ovum and it was not till the 17th i had my d&c so i was all cried out and come to terms with it. it sucked bc my dh had to work and my mom did to but my dad was there for me and was ready to knock some one the f*** out bc they were not getting me pain meds fast enough lol..i will always be daddys little girl i guess....

oh and my dh has battlefield bad company 2 on ps3 and DCuniverse...so fun to watch not...my almost 6 yr old likes to now go around playing army and knifing people...i am like this is great fun...

Joshua will be six in sept and will be in kindergarten this year and goes back on sept 4, Avarie my second is almost 4 1/2 and is in preschool again this year and i think goes back on sept 4 also stinks that we moved bc now i have to drive her to school...and then Jamison my youngest will be 3 in sept and is on the waiting list for preschool so for now we will have half the day just me and him which will be nice....


----------



## Krissy485

Oh and the only reason i look busy is bc i have 3 little ones and one big kid to take care of lol...time for me not so much but my parents do take my kids every other weekend so i get me time then to just sit and read a book....or sleep lol

ok...the house wife thing...here is how bad i am....dont judge lol...i actually get up in the morning when my dh does, get his clothes around..make him coffee and see him off by the time he is out the door the kids are up...then since he works where we live he comes home for an hour lunch and i try pretty hard to make sure i am home to make him lunch...sad right lol


----------



## Storked

I was in labor when I miscarried too Krissy. So painful that I passed out at doc's office and they sent me off for D&C.
I had big plans on having my babies naturally. After that little experience...hell no I want an epidural when I have kids lol.


----------



## Storked

Oh and I get up with my DH, we eat breakfast and I pack his lunch and kiss him goodbye...and go back to bed ;)


----------



## Krissy485

storked-back in the day when i had no kids or when i was pregnant with my first i would get up with dh get him off to work and then went back to bed till like 10 lol...oh those days are gone on the weekend sleeping in is if we make it to like 9 am :haha:


----------



## Storked

Hey I usually sleep until 10! BWAHAHAHA :D


----------



## Krissy485

ok well while you are getting all that wonderful sleep please think of me up by 7:30am and on the go the whooooooolllllleeee daaaayyyyy....lol

but ok yeah does anyone else have like a tlc addiction lol...i am watching the new show here comes honey boo boo and this family is too funny :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

I used to have an addiction to it but once our son passed away I cant handle seeing little babies anymore unless I'm pregnant. Hearing a newborn cry makes me tear up. Anyone addicted to NCIS or Bones?


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy no worries I am laughing too....now hehe

Army I am SO addicted to Bones!!!

I used to do all that for my DH.....make him dinner (he works nights), get his coffee, pamper him....hell I did everything for him....then I realized he was an arse....so now he does it all himself LOL


----------



## Storked

Just got cable but my addictions are...Taboo, Bizarre Foods, No Reservations...mostly Travel and National Geographic channel :D
I watch A Baby Story and Make Room for Multiples without getting too sad anymore. It is my private baby fix. Holding people's babies makes me sad. Seeing them makes me sad. But there is some detachment from the tv. Unless it is that show I'm Having Their Baby. I bawl. 
Krissy, I get up at 6 and hubby is gone by 7 and then...ZZZZZZs :D


----------



## armymama2012

I just watched the last episode of Season 6. Have you seen it? Oh ^&!$, I knew it!


----------



## nevergivingup

I'm addicted to all the TLC shows except honey bio bio and Todlers and rusted and I didn't know I was pregnant, that show aggravates me! I love Bravo Top chefs shows!


----------



## Storked

Aw I like I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant! I kinda hate Toddlers and Tiaras but not positive why. The skanky costumes and sexy dances I think. Beyond that, pageants are fine. I am such a Texan lol


----------



## bamagurl

hey ladies! I was gonna tell yall I found a thing that tells what is going on with your body based on where your acne pops up & when it pops up on your chin or the sides of your chin (jaw line area) it is hormonal and can also be an indication of ovulation & even show which side the egg is coming from based on which side it is on (left or right). Thought that was a neat tip for us ttc ladies


----------



## Storked

That is awesome Bama! Thanks :D


----------



## Sweetz33

I heart Taboo!! T in T irritates the hell out of me...not the kids, the moms lol


----------



## Storked

YES the moms are terrible!


----------



## Krissy485

no so much into the baby shows right now for obvious reasons. i am not into toddlers and tiaras too much either i can not believe the extremes those moms will go to!!! the reason i watched the new show here comes honey boo boo is because ihad been watching the promos and it looked funny. that family is so redneck i guess i can relate bc that is how my family is lol also that little girl def has less money than those other girls and is chunkier so she is the underdog and i feel for her so i am watching her show but not the toddler and tiara ones.

i love the show bones!!! i also love to watch greys anatomy and private pratice...oh and dr g medical examiner that is a good one....i love medical shows. when i get to watch them between 3 kids and a big one who hogs the tv i usually stay up to late trying to catch some shows i like to watch....oh i do like some of my dh shows like american pickers, storage wars, pawn stars...all good ones...oh and swamp people...yeah i think i am bad "reality" tv junkie lol

anywhooo.....so i should have my blood work back today and then see what my dr says...well got plenty to keep my mind off it...gotta get butt in gear and take boys to get hair cuts....start packing...cleaning....and loads of school work to do before hand...have a great day ladies and i will check in later!


----------



## Sweetz33

Off to have my awesome day!! Talk to you ladies later!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahahahahahaha..I'm just noticing my comment toddlers and rust!!! This auto correct is horrible, it does more damage than good. 

Krissy I can understand that. When I m/c I did the sane thing I didn't want to see any baby shows. Hope your results are good, that would be soo awesome and miraculous!!

Stork: I agree I don't like seeing little girls in skanky clothes and makeup, we have to many crazies in this world!

AFM: nothing to report but why am I losing weight and pregnant...ok what ami doing wrong?? Soo ready to go to the doctors!!!


----------



## Storked

Great news guys! My husband heard from Bangkok and they are considering him!


----------



## Storked

Krissy, my mom's family wins the redneck competition. Every time. ;)


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> Great news guys! My husband heard from Bangkok and they are considering him!

That is wonderful news Storked!!!


----------



## Krissy485

Never- losing weight in the first tri is normal as long as your eating and drinking plenty of fluids...i am heavier but i dont think that heavy...anyways with my 3rd child i still had like 40lbs left from the first two since i was pregnant again in less than 3 yrs :blush: so i only gained 12lb that pregnancy so i actually lost weight bc at delivery i had a 8lb 11oz baby and over 5lb of amniotic fluid because of a conditon i had with him...so yeah that was almost 14lb right there i was like 20 something pounds light when i left...felt good till gained it back due to post partum depression :cry:

storked- there was this one part of the show where they talk about being redneck and one of the daughters go we arent redneck we have all our teeth dont we? i LOVED it...lolololol....my parents dont but i do! being redneck is not so bad better than being stuck up lol after my last miscarriage my dh tryied to make me feel better by taking me muddin with the ATV it was great fun!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm only 5 DPO but I am not thinking positive anymore. After the pains I had last night and now a .5 degree drop in my temp this morning. I am guessing that AF will be here in 5 days. Ugh...


----------



## Storked

:hugs: armymama!
Krissy, I had two cousins who married. They were first cousins. It doesn't get more redneck LOL. My Mother's family thinks that me and my siblings are snoots. Untrue. They are redneck in a humiliating way. But my BFF has a super redneck family and they aren't embarrassing like mine are hehe. So funny- she was related to half of our hometown and all of a neighboring community. I was related to the other half and a different neighboring community


----------



## janelleybean

Never- I'm starting to lose weight too. I seriously think it's because of all the watermelon I've been eating. Watermelon is a natural diuretic and considering all the peeing I've been doing, it makes sense. Maybe you're losing water weight. 

Krissy- How did you only gain 14 lbs?! I gained a ridiculous amount of weight when I was pregnant with my son, I ate healthy and exercised, but it just kept packing on. I'm 3 lbs away from a "normal" weight. I'm afraid about gaining as much weight with this pregnancy as I did my last. Any tips?

Army- My temperature was all over the place. I haven't been taking it for that long, but one day it would be high, another day it would be low, it's just these last few days that it's been stuck at 98 degrees. This was the same with my last pregnancy, it's when I miscarried that it dropped all the way to 96.4 So, keep your chin up and try to think positive. 

I have ups and down thinking I'm pregnant and thinking I'm not. I think more or less because my breasts don't hurt like they did with my first, not so much with the miscarriage. But still, it just doesn't seem possible with out breast tenderness. My back though, holey cheeses--it's killing me this morning. That doesn't sound very promising does it? I'm still hoping for the best. Only a few more days. :happydance:


----------



## Krissy485

Sorry army...but not out till :witch: shows her ugly face!

storked-OMG now that is beyond redneck with the marring cousins more like hillybilly lol....but yeah i understand what you mean there is the fun redneck where it is just wild and crazy fun then there is the other kind that is like wtf were they thinking lol the town my parents grew up in is fULL of my family member from both sides so when i was 7 my parents moved us to a town not too far away and a different school where i didnt have to worry if i was related to everyone lol


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Never- I'm starting to lose weight too. I seriously think it's because of all the watermelon I've been eating. Watermelon is a natural diuretic and considering all the peeing I've been doing, it makes sense. Maybe you're losing water weight.
> 
> Krissy- How did you only gain 14 lbs?! I gained a ridiculous amount of weight when I was pregnant with my son, I ate healthy and exercised, but it just kept packing on. I'm 3 lbs away from a "normal" weight. I'm afraid about gaining as much weight with this pregnancy as I did my last. Any tips?
> 
> Army- My temperature was all over the place. I haven't been taking it for that long, but one day it would be high, another day it would be low, it's just these last few days that it's been stuck at 98 degrees. This was the same with my last pregnancy, it's when I miscarried that it dropped all the way to 96.4 So, keep your chin up and try to think positive.
> 
> I have ups and down thinking I'm pregnant and thinking I'm not. I think more or less because my breasts don't hurt like they did with my first, not so much with the miscarriage. But still, it just doesn't seem possible with out breast tenderness. My back though, holey cheeses--it's killing me this morning. That doesn't sound very promising does it? I'm still hoping for the best. Only a few more days. :happydance:

oh like i said i still had 40lbs from the first two pregnancies so i was consider obese lol which i sooo do not feel that way......so i was only suppose to gain 15-20lbs and i gained 12lbs but since the baby was going fine they knew i was just loosing weight as the baby was gaining weight. i was pregnant over the summer and two little ones we walked every morning and spent at least an hour in the pool every day...didnt really watched what i ate just made sure to eat small amounts pretty much all day the only true meal i at was dinner. but yeah i wasnt trying not to gain or lose just did normal... IDK lol


----------



## hopestruck

Good morning ladies! This thread moves fast! Trying to catch up...

Storked, that is AWESOME about your husband! Just a question though, if he gets the job, can I come visit you in Thailand? ;) I LOVE THAT PLACE!!!!!!!

Bama - interesting info on the acne! I have heard similar things. Although my face just seems to get a smattering of zits around ovulation. Ugh. The book Taking Charge of Your Fertility also says that you can guess which side you ovulated from based on the swelling of your lymph nodes in your hip creases (the one that is more swollen is the side you Od from). I personally find that mine are both noticeable...so that method has also not been reliable for me. LOL. The best indicator I have found for myself is O pains, which I weirdly only get from my LEFT side. Last month (preg cycle) they were SUPER strong and painful! Don't know what that was about. But on other months when I don't feel anything I am guessing I O from the right side. Very weird bodies...

Krissy, Never, Sweetz, Storked...You guys are hilarious with your TV discussion...can't say I'm super into the pageant shows...have tried a few times to watch but they are SOOOO out of my realm! Lol. However I DO LOVE BONES!! Omg!!! I love that Bones is super nerdy PhD...I can relate ;) 

Never - I realized I forgot to reply when you asked about how long I would be on the Crinone. The doctor said he wanted me to take it until at least 10 weeks. He gave me 7 weeks prescription so that will last me till about 11 weeks. I hear this is adequate, but I may ask him to extend it to 12 or 13 weeks just in case...what about you? Have you noticed any side effects? I don't notice anything (outside of the gunk itself, ugh), just feels like all normal pregnancy symptoms to me.

Well ladies I am almost all packed and ready to go! Leaving at 12 to drive up 4 hours north to pick up OH (where he is finishing a work thing). Then together we'll go 3 hours north of there to a place called Liard River Hot Springs where we are setting up camp for the night (!). Just need to load up the cooler (waiting till the last minute so things stay cold) and I'm off. I'm getting excited! I was super stressed leading up to this as I was so worried that I was behind in all my work. But I took a look at my schedule yesterday and realized I am in really good shape! So that means I can actually take some time OFF on this trip and not stress about what I have to do. Yay. :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

If he get it, of course you can visit! :D


----------



## hopestruck

Oh ya! Armymomma, don't lose hope. It is way too early to see your temps go down! Usually they drop *for REAL* about 2-3 days before AF. So if you have at least 5+ days to go, you are probably looking at a normal temp fluctuation (my BFP chart this time around was insane...TONS of ups and downs).


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I have a lot of reading to catch up on. I hope I haven't missed too many milestones


----------



## Krissy485

hope have fun on your trip!!! relax!!


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks Krissy. Take care of yourself and make sure your kids and DH spoil you rotten!

Bye all! Will update when I get the chance. xox


----------



## Krissy485

thanks hope! and actually will be more than likely my dad spoiling me this weekend since we are going camping with them..should be fun!


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I have a lot of reading to catch up on. I hope I haven't missed too many milestones

Howdy! :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, just popping in after a manic week. I hope everybody is well, it's going to take me AGES catching up on the threads!

Hopestruck, I havent read back yet but see things are still gooing well so keep positive chick :hugs:. Have a lovely break.

Never, Storked, Baybeeem and everybody else, hope you're all well :flower:

Nothing new here, think I ovulated 2 days ago so will know tomorrow if officially in the TWW :wacko:

xoxo


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck: I know you're waay on the road now being that I responded so late, but to answer the question my OB is taking me off it on August 24, where I'll be 12wks but like you I'll have more left to take me to 14 wks. I hope YOU HAVE A BLAST ON YOUR TRIP!!!! And relax!!

Stork: Yayy that Is awesome news!!! I know y'all been wanting that sooo bad. I soo totally hope it goes through. MY FX!!!!! Now I really need you to stay being leader over the cub scouts!! Lol

Krissy: I understand all the weight gain, I gained alot with my previous pregnancies and had nothing to show for it....well not really..I was blessed with 2 Angel babies, and the happiest feeling I had in a long time b4 m/c'ing them. Did you get your betas back?

Armymama: Don't loose hope, Not until AF shows and even if she does Sept.is 3wks away. Don't give up on your miracle baby Bc I'm totally not giving up on you!!

BayBeeEm: YAYYYYYYY, Thanks for coming bk!! You are the bestest, now I know I'm going to have to make a trip to see you since I see you're capable of going missing!!! Btw Bc you were so true ab sympathy being few and far I give my apologies to you. Baby and Bump Friends??:hugs:

BamaGurl: :hugs: thanks for that, I will def take that in consideration next time but I'm mostly like Hopestruck, them darn pimples show up wherever I have space on my face.eww

Jenelleybean: Thanks for that Bc I love Watermelon too, I eat watermelon everyday. I buy as many as I can and eat them all by myself. And now that do make sense, I pee every 10 mins seems like. Well I guess that's a good thing so to the store for more Bc I agree with you, don't want to gain anymore weight from a pregnancy.

AngelSerenity: Glad you're back ma'am!!! We missed you!! Def let us know if you're in TWW, so I can update the list, Bc that is def exciting...I hope you covered those basis being so busy at the Olympics. 

Sweetz: I know you're having a Blast with your BFF, GO YOU!!

Garfie: Hope you're having a blast on your Vacae!! Miss ya!!

Mummy 2 One: hope you're ok!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Had an awesome time with my friend. However when I got home a huge fight erupted. Docs said don't stress bc of the cyst and all that crap but there is no way NOT to stress around him these days. :( I mean seriously, he is so damn jealous that he has a problem with me hanging out with anyone....that I should be happy with just him and only him argh!! My friends bf does NOT like him at all. He says he is a controlling, stubborn jackass...and he could tell all that within 5 minutes of talking to him. He said I was a nurturing free spirit that shouldn't be held down anymore....*sigh* I think he's right bc I have been feeling that for a while....


----------



## janelleybean

Never- I never really liked watermelon until I became pregnant with my son. Now ever since then I love them! Cucumbers are really good too when it comes to natural diuretics. Watermelon is REALLY good for you because it's got a lot of vitamins, but it's also kind of high in sugar. If you can handle the taste you should whip up a smoothy WITH the rind. There are more vitamins and nutrients in the rind than in the melon it's self. I became a vegetarian at the beginning of this year, so I did a lot of research on fruits, veggies, and alternate sources of protein. It's fun experimenting with different foods.


----------



## Storked

Angel, glad you are doing well!
:hugs: Sweetz


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Had an awesome time with my friend. However when I got home a huge fight erupted. Docs said don't stress bc of the cyst and all that crap but there is no way NOT to stress around him these days. :( I mean seriously, he is so damn jealous that he has a problem with me hanging out with anyone....that I should be happy with just him and only him argh!! My friends bf does NOT like him at all. He says he is a controlling, stubborn jackass...and he could tell all that within 5 minutes of talking to him. He said I was a nurturing free spirit that shouldn't be held down anymore....*sigh* I think he's right bc I have been feeling that for a while....

Same with my DH. He is so jealous.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Storked, Angel and Never thanks for the greetings! I would love to know whats going on with each you!

Storked - Are we still on the WTT train or are we back on the manufacturing line? 

Angel - Happy TWW! I love these periods but hate them all at the same time. I like the potential but I hate the contemplation of whether to test or not. As in ... WHAT A WAIT. Sigh. That said :happydance: for the :sex: that will lead to the :bfp: 

Me - Weelllllll I believe I will be getting the smiley on my opk starting tomorrow ... when will be heading out of town for a wedding. I hope that we are able to sneak a few BD sessions. If my calendar/app is right, the actual O is to occur on Sunday, the day we return. Fingers crossed for getting in the time to grow the team.


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- i am sorry!!! that def sucks...me and my dh went through a period like that and finally we figured out that we have to trust eachother and know that we need time away from eachother to love eachother more if that makes sense. i will admit that i get a little jealous when he hangs out with his friends bc i feel like he will go out with them but not me :cry: and i wouldnt bother me as much if i got more of a notice than that day bc then i could make plans with my friends but when it is last minute they are usually busy. i know you already laid it out to him what has to change but he has to want to change or nothing will happen. my dh learned that the hard way after me and the kids left for about a month, he still had the kids 2-3 nights a week, but in the end he told me that he just could not be with out me. i of course went back to him because i never wanted to leave in the first place but i knew if i stayed and forced him to be with me then i would have ended for ever.

Never- my dr did not call today....grrrr... i will call AGAIn in the morning but i already know that the number should be pretty much zero bc of the amount of blood i passed and clots also i did take my last hpt and it was bfn. we will try again!!! i really dont want to be pregnant next summer but then again i rather be the pregnant lady at the pool rather than the lady with 4 kids and lots of weight to show for them lol...


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm, I may have WTT even longer! My husband is feeling fairly confident of being transferred in the next few months and doesn't want me pregnant for flying. I am sure that I could fly though as long as I didn't tell my doctors lol. But I conceived on our honeymoon in Europe so I think he feels that flying may have played a part in me eventually miscarrying. Ugh. Hate waiting!
:dust: ! Catch that eggy :D


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- Could you talk to your doctor and explain to them your situation and see what they have to say?


----------



## BayBeeEm

Storked said:


> BayBeeEm, I may have WTT even longer! My husband is feeling fairly confident of being transferred in the next few months and doesn't want me pregnant for flying. I am sure that I could fly though as long as I didn't tell my doctors lol. But I conceived on our honeymoon in Europe so I think he feels that flying may have played a part in me eventually miscarrying. Ugh. Hate waiting!
> :dust: ! Catch that eggy :D

Stork - Awww, I hope you don't have to WTT longer. Although the transfer sounds like a promising one, the transfer plus a minime would be great. That would give you the company you need in a new environment while your husband is at work and getting acquainted. Hopefully you will be able to persuade your doctor to hear you out on the move to TTC.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok seriously y'all....what can I do for this pain. I know part is the bladder infection/UTI....but the docs said the pain on my left is the cyst and that is where it is hurting horribly right now.....owwwiiiieeeeeeee!


----------



## Storked

You guys are right, I should discuss it with my doctor and explain that situation. It isn't like vacation! We'd be moving. Thanks!
Sweetz, sorry honey but I don't know if acetaminophen would touch the pain :hugs:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Krissy485 said:


> Sweetz- i am sorry!!! that def sucks...me and my dh went through a period like that and finally we figured out that we have to trust eachother and know that we need time away from eachother to love eachother more if that makes sense. i will admit that i get a little jealous when he hangs out with his friends bc i feel like he will go out with them but not me :cry: and i wouldnt bother me as much if i got more of a notice than that day bc then i could make plans with my friends but when it is last minute they are usually busy. i know you already laid it out to him what has to change but he has to want to change or nothing will happen. my dh learned that the hard way after me and the kids left for about a month, he still had the kids 2-3 nights a week, but in the end he told me that he just could not be with out me. i of course went back to him because i never wanted to leave in the first place but i knew if i stayed and forced him to be with me then i would have ended for ever.
> 
> Never- my dr did not call today....grrrr... i will call AGAIn in the morning but i already know that the number should be pretty much zero bc of the amount of blood i passed and clots also i did take my last hpt and it was bfn. we will try again!!! i really dont want to be pregnant next summer but then again i rather be the pregnant lady at the pool rather than the lady with 4 kids and lots of weight to show for them lol...

Krissy, you appear to be a very knowledgeable women. Men are indeed difficult to reach. Unlike many women, you sit us down, you talk to us, we reflect. I find with men, welll some, that you have to be a bit drastic for them to understand. I believe it all stems from familiarity and getting extra comfortable. I know I have to poke and prod my husband every once in a while. Lol


----------



## Sweetz33

With mine...I need to be beyond drastic bc well he is completely oblivious...


----------



## armymama2012

Well I might be sitting on this comfy leather chair for another 3 hours so please keep writing. Why you ask would I be here for 3 hours? Because my knees are killing me! They hurt even with no pressure on them. This pain started about 35 minutes ago. It was torture just going down the stairs to the computer. Ok, enough about my knees, here are my other symptoms: lots of gas, hot flashes, sweating more easily, headaches, backache, terrible achy knees, pale yellow CM, and frequent urination. 

Sweetz, I left my husband for 2 days when our son was 2 months old. I did it because he had playfully (I didn't know it was a joke) punched me in the chest when I questioned his manliness. A week later I left to go an hour away to a friend's house while he was at work. For the first 24 hours I refused to answer the phone to anyone but my mom. She and my dad and brother came to stay with me. They were furious. When I heard my husband crying on the phone on the second day I decided to go back. My parents drove me to the meet-up point and they both let their anger out on my husband. I felt horrible. They wanted me to get a separation but we had only been married for 7 months so I wanted to work it out. Things got better and now he makes sure I understand when he is joking. Right now we are on a really rough patch in our marriage for 2 reasons. Reason 1: The only attention I get from him is either telling me to do something or discussing what kind of BD we are going to do. and 2. He wants me to spend every waking moment cleaning while he sits on his ass, plays video games, and then yells at me (when I'm usually doing dishes) because our 15 month old daughter either wants his attention or has put something nasty in her mouth. He refuses to do dishes, fold laundry, or change diapers.


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> You guys are right, I should discuss it with my doctor and explain that situation. It isn't like vacation! We'd be moving. Thanks!
> Sweetz, sorry honey but I don't know if acetaminophen would touch the pain :hugs:

I just took 2 tylenol with a reglan...hopefully that will ease the pain a little and simmer down the tummy so I can get some food in before my next dose of antibiotics


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, 

Ok so Sweetz, I agree with the girls talk to your DH BUT it has to be something you and your DH agree on Bc you have to live with him, and you don't want him blaming you for anything, even though I agree with Bay,alittle minime would def give you something to do while he's at work, and you would love it!!

Sweetz: Sorry you're going through so much I def hope you find peace within your marriage. Only you know your DH and what you loved about him and what you can't stand about him and sometimes talking to friends will only make you see the things that you don't like about him which was probaly obvious from the beginning. I learned from my experience talking to my friends made me hate my DH even more and in my heart I knew I loved him but Bc I was acting out he acted out. Again it's your life and your DH not your friends.

Jenelleybean: I buy watermelon everyday but I usually stay away from the rind don't know why didn't think we was suppose to it eat, but now I know I can. I always eat a whole watermelon by myself and I always wanted to blend it up in the blender but kept contemplating, but I def will now ESP.since it's sooo healthy. THANKS for that Insite!! Also I live veggies too so much so when I read your comment about cucumbers I ran to the store and bought me only one Bc I didn't know how my taste buds was going to like it and of course I still love it with my vinegar of course. I can imagine your how broad your knowledge is on all the different fruit and Veggies being a vegan. So def go you!!

BayBeeEm: Don't worry just test your little heart out while waiting...and of course pass the time with us!!! Can't wait!!

Well ladies excuse if I have any typos but it's def pass my bed time. Later ladies!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I understand what your saying Never, I really do. But the way he is acting brings me back to the first red flag we had when we first started dating. He insulted me over the phone so I hung up on him. I refused to answer it when he called back. Well, I landed up falling asleep and didn't hear the phone. Was woken up 3 hours later by phone ringing. It was him and this was his response...

"When I call you pick up the *bleeping* phone. I don't care if you're pissing, sh*tt*n, puking I don't give a f*ck, you pick up the GD phone." Then I hung up on him again.

We worked together and when I went to work the next day the desk was broken, later found out that he took one of the drawers out and smashed it on the wall when I hung up on him the 2nd time. I also found out that night he was standing outside my apartment to make sure I was there...kinda creepy. I forgave him, but he is going down that same path again. It always creeps back....the rage. 

Also found out that he cheated on me a few months back and a few weeks ago....so it is more then just friends saying things. He doesn't know that I know but I caught him...It is more like the views and thoughts were there, but they just solidified it. I'm waaayyy too forgiving and in the end I end up with nothing...materialistic and emotionally. I can't go through that again....

Sorry to just pour it all out there....I'm just so hurt right now that I am trying to keep it together for the baby's sake at this point. Since he/she is my concern right now, I have to evaluate my life and make sure this is what I want the new baby around. Honestly, his rage is something I do not want this new baby to deal with as I have seen what it has done to my other child. Although I see your point Never, this is why I am the way I am...


----------



## armymama2012

The attitude, rage, and language is what I am currently dealing with (for the past 3 months) over the phone thing. If I don't answer my phone not only do I get yelled at as soon as he gets home but I get angry emails, voice messages, and emails about answering my phone.


----------



## janelleybean

Hey Sweetz- I've been married to my husband for 2 years, but we've been together almost 8. If there is anything I've learn about relationships I learned it from his mother. She is a social worker and took a lot of psychology classes in college. ANYWAYS, the best advice she gave me was when you are discussing your situation with whoever you should use phrases like "I feel" rather than "I think". When you use phrases like "I think" it comes off more as an attack on someone. The other thing I've learned with my husband is to turn the tables slightly. Tell them how you feel about your situation and then ask him how it makes him feel rather than saying, "What do you think about that" or "how does that sound" or giving him an ultimatum. When ever I feel upset about something I try to discuss it with my husband after I've thought about it awhile. I've learned if I open my mouth before I think, I end up saying the wrong things. That whole sitting in a room ignoring your husband thinking he'll really learn his lesson, doesn't work. They rarely thinking about what they've done wrong when they are alone. They just think about what a bitch you're being.(Not saying you're doing this)

I'm not saying this is going to work for you, but it's worked for me and because of it, we rarely fight, and when we do it's short lived and we work through it. If there is anything a marriage really needs it's communication. The whole "my way or the highway" wont solves anything, it will just make your situation worse. 

This is an off subject, but I totally want to do this. I read something about writing love letters to each other--not tell each other what you wrote, you put it into a box with a bottle of wine. You nail the box shut and save it for when you are REALLY in a rut. You open the box, pour yourselves a glass of wine and read each others letters and remember why you fell in love in the first place. 

Maybe you can write your husband a letter and tell him how you're really feeling. I hope it gets better for you and I don't want to come off as someone who is lecturing, but I just wanted to share what has worked for me.:hugs:

Never- I'm not a vegan, though I probably could be. I HATE CHEESE. Any and all cheese makes me gag. I'm not really a big fan of dairy, though I do enjoy cooking/baking with it. I've learned a lot about veggies and fruits this past year. Do you like blueberries and strawberries? They are really good for you as well, FULL of antioxidants. Since I've changed my eating habits and really researched I've lost 30 lbs and I feel amazing. Even though I'm 3 lbs from a "normal" healthy weight, I don't feel over weight at all. If you ever have any questions, I'd love to answer them for you. :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

I will go about a week or two, sometimes even a month...then BAM it's back. Like today he eased up a bit, but that is only because about an hour after I got home from having lunch with my friend I was doubled over in pain crying. It takes either me in severe pain or getting extremely pissed off...I need him to ease up and be there for me everyday not just those times. *sigh*


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane...I try the whole step back and think about stuff before saying it, but he will get in my face and demand an answer. I have tried the romance and love letters...it just doesn't work. :( It makes me sad...but I have told him if we can't fix this soon we are just going to get worse and he says it is my fault things arent working. Nothing is his fault and he's never wrong. I'm sorry to be just a downer, i'm just in physical pain & emotional pain right now. :cry:


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, we really should have discussed this before marrying twins! I swear our DH's are twins in attitude and everything!


----------



## janelleybean

Well, it's not right for him to be putting you down all the time. It takes two for a relationship to work. Let me get this straight, he cheated on you and you know, but he doesn't know that you know. Is that right? If so, that would make a lot of sense as to why he doesn't want you going out and he wants to keep tabs on you at all times. He doesn't trust you because he was unfaithful. That is a natural reaction. 

You should ask him, "what matters more to you, us staying together or my happiness?" depending on how he answers this should help you with your final decision. Either way, tell him you FEEL this relationship is on a quick downward spiral because of the way he treats you. He can say it's all your fault the relationship isn't working, but all that matters is you KNOW that's not true. Don't let him belittle you. 

You're not a downer at all. I just worry about you, even though I've just met you.


----------



## Sweetz33

Who knows Army....I'm gunna call it a night bc I just want this day over....started off great and ending like poop....<3 all you ladies in here. Without y'all I surely would of lost my mind by now...


----------



## Sweetz33

You have it right Jane. And I have asked him that and he said my happiness...but in the same breath yells at me saying "Obviously I don't make you happy" then pouts...it's like a flipping game to him...ugh....I need to just go to bed....


----------



## nevergivingup

Awww Sorry Sweetz I wish I could give you a huh, what works for some like me may not work for you n your DH. Sorry ma'am, Goodnite, hope your day is better 2morrow!

Jenelleybean...sorry my stupid phone did auto correct it was suppose to say a vegetarian. I hate Blueberries, I tried them and o my I couldnt stomach them. Strawberries are ok accept I don't know if I'll get a sweet batch so I just don't buy them. I'm always a stickler for weight loss, b4 my wedding in 4months I lost 35lbs, I was really on a crash diet but it worked for the right reason, and now all I want to be is smaller again. I used to eat only fruit and veggies didn't know really what good they were for me but I knew they had to be good for my body. I will def have some questions for you. Thanks for helping!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Morning ladies, well I'm officially in the 2WW :wacko:. I'm really going to try and forget about things this cycle so I may not be on as much in my attempt to de-stress :haha:. I got my hopes up too much last cycle and symptom spotted like crazy so I'm going to try and chill a bit more this month. What will be and all that, it is only my second cycle TTC after my 5th MC and as much as I want to be positive it is difficult. Anyways, we did get plenty of :sex: in but possibly not on the day of ovulation as my DH was knackered bless him :blush:. So I'm just hoping those :spermy: were waiting to pounce from the nooky the day before.

Never... glad you're keeping well and don't worry I'll still be on here, just perhaps not 4 or 5 times a day checking threads :coffee:.

Sweetz... I really hope you can make a decision about your way forward soon. It's easy for me to say leave as he sounds a right pig but we all know it is harder when you are in that situation and you really love somebody. My DH has some issues (don't they all) and we would have a bad arguement about once a month and in those heated moments our language and offences are just as bad as each other. He has never been violent and any whiff of it or him becoming an alcoholic, he likes his drink, and I'm out of there as I cannot risk bringing up my 21month old son around that.

I think that is just what you need to concentrate on, is this an environment you are comfortable continuing with and possibly bringing a child up around? You sound like such a nice gentile person and you DESERVE to be happy and comfortable with whoever you are with. If he has anger management issues, or vents as his way of dealing with past issues/experiences all I can say is from experience of previous relationships it will not change. Just a good day here and there which you hang on to.

Would he be up for counselling at all? If he is a thick thrane male probably not but if you are not getting through to him how his behaviour is affecting you, and your baby, perhaps the penny will drop if somebody else tells him to wise up?

Armymama... the same advice goes for you honey :hugs:.

I may leave my DH in the future for similar reasons but for the present time we are fairly good. I just know once my son came along the goalposts changed and I will not and cannot put my child through similar. It is the old cliche but the children do become number one and I want my child to grow up loved and in a secure environment so they will hopefully become a well-rounded person, not one exposed to hatred, constant arguments, alcohol and all that crap.


:hugs::hugs:all, men really such a different species!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

If these achy legs and hot flashes along with insomnia are not because of pregnancy then I am going to scream! Only got 45 minutes of sleep before my daughter woke up but will hopefully be going back to bed in 45 minutes. Decided to take my first test on Monday.


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy, I can totally understand you not being into baby shows at the moment. When I was planning my wedding, I used to watch Bridezilla all the time. Since I got married, I have not watched ONE EPISODE!

And that show "I didn't know I was pregnant"- Really? Did they really have no clues? Especially those who had been pregnant before? Seems strange. But I still like the show.

Never- I wear disposable contacts b/c I need my eyes to breathe at night. So no overnights for me. How are you feeling today? 

Armymama & Sweetz- I'm very sorry to hear about your DH situations. But I know ultimately, you have to make the best decision for your children. You really don't want your kids growing up in a situation where they feel scared or nervous all the time. I hope that you find a resolution- counseling or whatever else it takes. I know it will be a hard decision but it's a decision that has to be made. 

Janelly- You give wonderful advice!!!! Are you sure you're not a psychologist too? If not, you need to get in school now and become one!!!! :) 

Hopestruck- Enjoy your trip this weekend! Sounds like it will be so much fun!

BayBeeEm- I'm sure you'll find plenty of time to DTD. And like you said, you'll be back on Sunday so not too late then either. But try to get started now and Saturday! :)

Angel- Definitely sounds like you guys got enough "time together" to make it happen if it will. Don't worry about getting it on the day of ovulation. I believe they say the day before is best b/c it takes the sperm hours to travel where it needs to go. I like your idea of not symptom spotting b/c sometimes SS can cause unnecessary anxiety. Hope this is your month! 

AFM- My breasts are sore again today. Sitting here trying not to move so I don't trigger my morning sickness/vomiting. My evening sickness has eased off so I am SOOO happy about that. 

Got a question for everyone. Does anyone have any recommendations for baby magazines? Is 1st trimester too early to start buying into the hype?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Are you in the UK Lisalee? If so, I loved Pregnancy and Birth, Prima Baby and Pregnancy and Mother and Baby. I don't think it's too early as they normally have good tips for morning sickness etc, although I must admit I did wait until after my 12 week scan in pregnancy no4 as I had already suffered 3MCs. 

See if any have articles that tickle your fancy and go from there. Another way you could look at it is if you wait until after your 12 week scan September will nearly be here and there will be new magazines on the shelf :winkwink:.



I think I'm getting thrush :growlmad:, I'm only 3DPO so it can't be linked to anything can it? Just my luck, a week off and I come down with something :dohh:. Sods law isn't it?


----------



## Krissy485

Ok sweetz i can relate to you on so many levels! Well with my dh we got together when we had just barely turned 20. For me he was only my second serious relationship and i had only slept with one other person before him. i fell for him from the start and knew i wanted to be with him. his past is pretty bad...parents who would break up and then get back together. A father who at the time was undiagnosed as pariod bipolar psyochophranic and so he had a very bad temper that usually ended up abusing the kids. then when he was 14 my dh was diagnosed as a type 1 diabetic and at the same time his parents were going through a divorce. then his mother decides to move to cananda to live with and marry a guy she met online. dh went with her at first but then could not do it any more....he came back to MI and by this point his dad was in jail because he tried to steal a car when his psychophrania hit its peak. so he was living in his car at the age of 16 and then got hooked on smoking crack. when he was about to turn 18 he realized he had enough living out of his car, working just enough to get money to buy drugs...it really is a miricale that he did not die in that year and half. he moved in with his mom got clean and then moved back to MI. when i met him he was working two full time jobs. there has been ups in downs in our relationship.

bc of what he went through he does not know how to handle his emotions and does have anger problem. over the past 7yrs he has hit me 4 times out of anger and yep i forgave him only bc of our kids. all our fighting never happen in front of out kids bc we both agree they matter the most. then when i was going to school got my cna and started working midnights he had a friend living with us and he would go off on the weekends i worked overnight and started cheating on me. i found out the morning of my 26th bday. i had a lot of clues so i dug through his phone and sure enough found a number. i confronted him and that is the real reason i left. after a month he realized that the grass was not greener and he needed me. i went back. i got another job and then he started to get jealous which i had never seen before and i think it was bc he was aftraid i would do to him what he had done to me. his anger hit a whole new level and he realized that on his own and sought out help.

he was put on a few medicaitons and they helped along with us talking through it more. are we perfect now? far from it. but once he realized he had a real problem it has helped. he reproposed in a beautiful way and got me a new engement ring. then to bring the year from hell a close we got married on my 27th bday. 

i guess what i am trying to get at is that things did not really get better till he decided that they needed to be. do we still have our problems...yeppers like the video games and him getting pissed when we are too loud. but i have changed in the fact that i speak up and let him know when he is being an ass and i think that helps.

well ladies i would love to write more but i got loads to do including homework before we have to leave later. love you girls

oh and no call from dr office yet...


----------



## lisalee1

Angel, thanks for the info. I'm in the US. I just realized that I didn't put that in my profile! But I like your idea about waiting until new magazines are on the shelf! And I just have 2 weeks until my U/S at 12w 4d. So I will probably try to hold out til then.


----------



## janelleybean

Never- We live close to Auburn, CA so, when we go up there to visit my husbands family we stop buy the strawberry farms and buy a flat. Then I come home and make a strawberry rhubarb pie. Mmmm. Right now we have a farmers market going on as well, so we always go there and buy fruits and veggies from locals. I know what you mean about not being able to find a good batch. I have that problem in the winter.

Lisa- No, I'm not a psychologist. Though sometimes I've thought about going to school and becoming one. I still don't know the answer to, "what do you want to be when you grow up". I just try to look at everything in life as a lesson. Then when something happens I ask myself, what can I learn (or have I learned) from this. Lets just say, I've learned a lot of lessons over the years. :winkwink:

Krissy- Whoa. That's crazy how much you have been through. I'm sure it means more to your husband that you actually stayed by his side. That's amazing that you actually had the strength to do that. Props to you!:thumbup:

Sweetz- How are you doing? Are you feeling any better this morning?

Army- I feel the same way about the insomnia. My fingers are crossed tight!


AFM- I had really bad cramps last night, thought for sure I was going to wake up this morning to AF. Well, she still hasn't shown, but I have a really bad backache. When I had my last miscarriage I didn't have any cramps or symptoms until after I began to miscarry, so this whole cramping/backache business really has me concerned. We'll see with in the next few days.:happydance:


----------



## shefali83

Hello everyone... ever since i had my mmc last month i've been lurking here and wanted to join you ladies desperately. Hope i will be welcomed here. I already love you all :*

My name is Shefali. I am from india. I am 29 and dh is 30. we've been trying on and off for our first. I had a chemical pg last may. 

We got to know on 8th june at 13 dpo that we are pg :)
But I sadly got to know on my 10+1 scan that baby only survived till 7+6. Induced my mmc on 25th july with pills and passed the baby and the sac on 27th. bleeding stopped last weekend. Since then i've been noticing lot of ewcm and taking opks. Got my positive opk today and we BD today using preseed and inserted cup afterwards. Doc had asked me to start ttc from 1st af BUT i could not wait so here i go ttc again.. Have a scan tomorrow to check if everything is clear inside which i believe is. 

I am very nervous as well as hopeful.. Fingers crossed for a super sticky healthy bean.


----------



## janelleybean

:wave: Hi Shefali83! I'm so sorry for your loss, you've come to the right place for support. The ladies here are awesome and quite welcoming!

I've read that doctors like you to wait to TTC after a full cycle of AF after a miscarriage just so everything get's out. Were your HCG levels back down to zero before you started to try to conceive again? The only reason I ask because, I know you can get an infection in your uterus if not. 

But, I've also read doctors give the okay to jump right into TTC after a miscarriage. I've never heard of a "preseed cup" Sounds interesting...

Keep us posted! I hope this is it for you and you get a sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Never- We live close to Auburn, CA so, when we go up there to visit my husbands family we stop buy the strawberry farms and buy a flat. Then I come home and make a strawberry rhubarb pie. Mmmm. Right now we have a farmers market going on as well, so we always go there and buy fruits and veggies from locals. I know what you mean about not being able to find a good batch. I have that problem in the winter.
> 
> Lisa- No, I'm not a psychologist. Though sometimes I've thought about going to school and becoming one. I still don't know the answer to, "what do you want to be when you grow up". I just try to look at everything in life as a lesson. Then when something happens I ask myself, what can I learn (or have I learned) from this. Lets just say, I've learned a lot of lessons over the years. :winkwink:
> 
> Krissy- Whoa. That's crazy how much you have been through. I'm sure it means more to your husband that you actually stayed by his side. That's amazing that you actually had the strength to do that. Props to you!:thumbup:
> 
> Sweetz- How are you doing? Are you feeling any better this morning?
> 
> Army- I feel the same way about the insomnia. My fingers are crossed tight!
> 
> 
> AFM- I had really bad cramps last night, thought for sure I was going to wake up this morning to AF. Well, she still hasn't shown, but I have a really bad backache. When I had my last miscarriage I didn't have any cramps or symptoms until after I began to miscarry, so this whole cramping/backache business really has me concerned. We'll see with in the next few days.:happydance:




shefali83 said:


> Hello everyone... ever since i had my mmc last month i've been lurking here and wanted to join you ladies desperately. Hope i will be welcomed here. I already love you all :*
> 
> My name is Shefali. I am from india. I am 29 and dh is 30. we've been trying on and off for our first. I had a chemical pg last may.
> 
> We got to know on 8th june at 13 dpo that we are pg :)
> But I sadly got to know on my 10+1 scan that baby only survived till 7+6. Induced my mmc on 25th july with pills and passed the baby and the sac on 27th. bleeding stopped last weekend. Since then i've been noticing lot of ewcm and taking opks. Got my positive opk today and we BD today using preseed and inserted cup afterwards. Doc had asked me to start ttc from 1st af BUT i could not wait so here i go ttc again.. Have a scan tomorrow to check if everything is clear inside which i believe is.
> 
> I am very nervous as well as hopeful.. Fingers crossed for a super sticky healthy bean.

Janelle-thanks! I feel it has made all the difference to him because all his life before me he had to care for himself and always had people leaving him. i actaully said to him one time that not matter how nasty he got i know he loves me and our family and i was not going to leave so he would just have to deal with it.

Welcome Shefali :hi: having a loss is terrible! i just have went through my seocnd miscarriage, first was in april and was at 11.5 weeks and was d&c this time was only at 4.5 weeks and was natural. oh and said you have been stalking us lol so i am sure you see we talk about alot more here than just ttc and babies we talk about everyday stuff that helps alot i think emotionally for all of us. so yes welcome :hugs: and good luck :dust:

ok so dr. office called and said lab never sent results so they got the number from me since it is not one they usually use since i moved away and they would call once they find out something. ok back to work for me. on third load of laundy, got paper for school done, go me lol, and now on to cleaning then actually packing leaving in 5.5 hours and hopefully weather gets better :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> :wave: Hi Shefali83! I'm so sorry for your loss, you've come to the right place for support. The ladies here are awesome and quite welcoming!
> 
> I've read that doctors like you to wait to TTC after a full cycle of AF after a miscarriage just so everything get's out. Were your HCG levels back down to zero before you started to try to conceive again? The only reason I ask because, I know you can get an infection in your uterus if not.
> 
> But, I've also read doctors give the okay to jump right into TTC after a miscarriage. I've never heard of a "preseed cup" Sounds interesting...
> 
> Keep us posted! I hope this is it for you and you get a sticky bean! :hugs:

Thanks for the warm welcome dear :) 

Yes my hcg is back to zero. got it checked few days back :)

oh no the cup is different.. i use a menstrual cup to prevent the spermies from leaking out ;) I conceived like this last time :) it helped.


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Never- We live close to Auburn, CA so, when we go up there to visit my husbands family we stop buy the strawberry farms and buy a flat. Then I come home and make a strawberry rhubarb pie. Mmmm. Right now we have a farmers market going on as well, so we always go there and buy fruits and veggies from locals. I know what you mean about not being able to find a good batch. I have that problem in the winter.
> 
> Lisa- No, I'm not a psychologist. Though sometimes I've thought about going to school and becoming one. I still don't know the answer to, "what do you want to be when you grow up". I just try to look at everything in life as a lesson. Then when something happens I ask myself, what can I learn (or have I learned) from this. Lets just say, I've learned a lot of lessons over the years. :winkwink:
> 
> Krissy- Whoa. That's crazy how much you have been through. I'm sure it means more to your husband that you actually stayed by his side. That's amazing that you actually had the strength to do that. Props to you!:thumbup:
> 
> Sweetz- How are you doing? Are you feeling any better this morning?
> 
> Army- I feel the same way about the insomnia. My fingers are crossed tight!
> 
> 
> AFM- I had really bad cramps last night, thought for sure I was going to wake up this morning to AF. Well, she still hasn't shown, but I have a really bad backache. When I had my last miscarriage I didn't have any cramps or symptoms until after I began to miscarry, so this whole cramping/backache business really has me concerned. We'll see with in the next few days.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone... ever since i had my mmc last month i've been lurking here and wanted to join you ladies desperately. Hope i will be welcomed here. I already love you all :*
> 
> My name is Shefali. I am from india. I am 29 and dh is 30. we've been trying on and off for our first. I had a chemical pg last may.
> 
> We got to know on 8th june at 13 dpo that we are pg :)
> But I sadly got to know on my 10+1 scan that baby only survived till 7+6. Induced my mmc on 25th july with pills and passed the baby and the sac on 27th. bleeding stopped last weekend. Since then i've been noticing lot of ewcm and taking opks. Got my positive opk today and we BD today using preseed and inserted cup afterwards. Doc had asked me to start ttc from 1st af BUT i could not wait so here i go ttc again.. Have a scan tomorrow to check if everything is clear inside which i believe is.
> 
> I am very nervous as well as hopeful.. Fingers crossed for a super sticky healthy bean.Click to expand...
> 
> Janelle-thanks! I feel it has made all the difference to him because all his life before me he had to care for himself and always had people leaving him. i actaully said to him one time that not matter how nasty he got i know he loves me and our family and i was not going to leave so he would just have to deal with it.
> 
> Welcome Shefali :hi: having a loss is terrible! i just have went through my seocnd miscarriage, first was in april and was at 11.5 weeks and was d&c this time was only at 4.5 weeks and was natural. oh and said you have been stalking us lol so i am sure you see we talk about alot more here than just ttc and babies we talk about everyday stuff that helps alot i think emotionally for all of us. so yes welcome :hugs: and good luck :dust:
> 
> ok so dr. office called and said lab never sent results so they got the number from me since it is not one they usually use since i moved away and they would call once they find out something. ok back to work for me. on third load of laundy, got paper for school done, go me lol, and now on to cleaning then actually packing leaving in 5.5 hours and hopefully weather gets better :wacko:Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: I cant imagine going through a second loss especially so soon :( did the doctors give you any reason for it? are you still bleeding? The baby better stick this time. We won't take a no for an answer this time :baby:


----------



## lisalee1

janelleybean said:


> Never- We live close to Auburn, CA so, when we go up there to visit my husbands family we stop buy the strawberry farms and buy a flat. Then I come home and make a strawberry rhubarb pie. Mmmm. Right now we have a farmers market going on as well, so we always go there and buy fruits and veggies from locals. I know what you mean about not being able to find a good batch. I have that problem in the winter.
> 
> Lisa- No, I'm not a psychologist. Though sometimes I've thought about going to school and becoming one. I still don't know the answer to, "what do you want to be when you grow up". I just try to look at everything in life as a lesson. Then when something happens I ask myself, what can I learn (or have I learned) from this. Lets just say, I've learned a lot of lessons over the years. :winkwink:
> 
> Krissy- Whoa. That's crazy how much you have been through. I'm sure it means more to your husband that you actually stayed by his side. That's amazing that you actually had the strength to do that. Props to you!:thumbup:
> 
> Sweetz- How are you doing? Are you feeling any better this morning?
> 
> Army- I feel the same way about the insomnia. My fingers are crossed tight!
> 
> 
> AFM- I had really bad cramps last night, thought for sure I was going to wake up this morning to AF. Well, she still hasn't shown, but I have a really bad backache. When I had my last miscarriage I didn't have any cramps or symptoms until after I began to miscarry, so this whole cramping/backache business really has me concerned. We'll see with in the next few days.:happydance:

Oh my gosh! That's exactly what happened to me the 1st time I got pregnant this year. I had bad cramping in the evening thinking that AF would come any minute. When it hadn't come by the morning, I got really suspicious. Tested and got a clear BFP!!! I hope that happens to you too!


----------



## lisalee1

Shefali- Welcome! Very sorry to hear about your loss but am excited that you are trying again! I think everyone heals differently and for some people trying immediately helps with the healing.

Just to give you a quick version of my story, I had a MC in late may this year. The day that my bleeding started my HCG was 1038. I went to the Dr about 5 days after the actual MC (which was 6 days after blood was drawn) and tested negative on a stick test (they didn't draw blood at that time). So my HCG was pretty much gone within a week and the Dr didn't feel the need to do an U/S.

Although the Dr advised that I wait 1 cycle because I "wouldn't ovulate" I tried right away anyway and got pregnant before my 1st period. I am currently still pregnant and really hoping this one sticks. 

So I just want to encourage you that if you're ready then go for it because is CAN happen! Wish you the best of luck! :flower:


----------



## janelleybean

lisalee1 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Never- We live close to Auburn, CA so, when we go up there to visit my husbands family we stop buy the strawberry farms and buy a flat. Then I come home and make a strawberry rhubarb pie. Mmmm. Right now we have a farmers market going on as well, so we always go there and buy fruits and veggies from locals. I know what you mean about not being able to find a good batch. I have that problem in the winter.
> 
> Lisa- No, I'm not a psychologist. Though sometimes I've thought about going to school and becoming one. I still don't know the answer to, "what do you want to be when you grow up". I just try to look at everything in life as a lesson. Then when something happens I ask myself, what can I learn (or have I learned) from this. Lets just say, I've learned a lot of lessons over the years. :winkwink:
> 
> Krissy- Whoa. That's crazy how much you have been through. I'm sure it means more to your husband that you actually stayed by his side. That's amazing that you actually had the strength to do that. Props to you!:thumbup:
> 
> Sweetz- How are you doing? Are you feeling any better this morning?
> 
> Army- I feel the same way about the insomnia. My fingers are crossed tight!
> 
> 
> AFM- I had really bad cramps last night, thought for sure I was going to wake up this morning to AF. Well, she still hasn't shown, but I have a really bad backache. When I had my last miscarriage I didn't have any cramps or symptoms until after I began to miscarry, so this whole cramping/backache business really has me concerned. We'll see with in the next few days.:happydance:
> 
> Oh my gosh! That's exactly what happened to me the 1st time I got pregnant this year. I had bad cramping in the evening thinking that AF would come any minute. When it hadn't come by the morning, I got really suspicious. Tested and got a clear BFP!!! I hope that happens to you too!Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa! I'm really hoping to get a BFP tomorrow. I POAS yesterday and it looked like there was a very faint positive. Almost like the ink was spreading in the 'test' section. It's hard to tell. I didn't want to pee on a stick this morning, because I didn't think my HCG levels would have gone up over night that much, so I will wait until tomorrow morning. I've been having some cramping this morning. Still trying to have hope. :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Shefali- Welcome! Very sorry to hear about your loss but am excited that you are trying again! I think everyone heals differently and for some people trying immediately helps with the healing.
> 
> Just to give you a quick version of my story, I had a MC in late may this year. The day that my bleeding started my HCG was 1038. I went to the Dr about 5 days after the actual MC (which was 6 days after blood was drawn) and tested negative on a stick test (they didn't draw blood at that time). So my HCG was pretty much gone within a week and the Dr didn't feel the need to do an U/S.
> 
> Although the Dr advised that I wait 1 cycle because I "wouldn't ovulate" I tried right away anyway and got pregnant before my 1st period. I am currently still pregnant and really hoping this one sticks.
> 
> So I just want to encourage you that if you're ready then go for it because is CAN happen! Wish you the best of luck! :flower:

Oh WOW many congrats dear!! i feeeel so very positive now.. love you for it... you are right ttc is the only way for me to heal myself.. I really really wish you a very healthy and happy sticky pg :D :baby: :kiss:
You are my hero :happydance: my motivation ;) LOL


----------



## Kdk24

Can I join...

My story...
OH and I were NTNP for about 6 months as he was living in NYC for work. He moved back in Feb. and it was game on! In early June I got a strange cold and I NEVER get sick. While googling symptoms everything kept coming up "early pregnancy symptoms" I thought there was no way, we only dtd once during my fertile window! Well, sure enough a big beautiful positive came up right away when I tested! I was only 9dpo!
Long story short I had some spotting around 5w5ds and went to the ER as it was getting heavier throughout the day. After testing and poking everything looked good. There was the tiniest heartbeat of 59bpm. But at 5w I was told that was good.
Fast forward a week when I had my first scheduled appt. and the tech was concerned with the size of the fetus and told me make an emergency appt. with my ob. Which I did for the following day. At that appt. my ob told me there was no heartbeat and that I would be having a miscarriage soon.
She gave me mesoprostelin. I bleed for heavily for about 48hrs. I was having complications with clotting and bleeding and went back to the ER for a D&E.
About a week after I stopped bleeding and call my ob who said it was totally fine for me to start trying again since I had no further complications and everything was cleared out.
So we're trying!!!


----------



## kanicky73

well ladies I am hoping to get my BFP this month. This is my 2nd month using Soy Iso to strengthen O. I will say it sure made me have tons of ewcm so Im hoping that is a good thing. O was pretty painful too (yesterday). We have been bd'ing every other day since Saturday. I cant test for a while but will keep everyone posted. I sure hope this works this month. Im starting to lose hope, good luck to everyone else as well and baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## Storked

Re: I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant- I know two people who didn't know. One of them is a dear friend with one ovary who was used to no periods. She has cancer. When she found out she had undergone chemo already :'(
Welcome shefali! I'm sorry for your loss- mine was MMC too :hugs:
Kdk24, a welcome to you too and sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Don't lose hope kanicky :flower:


----------



## Storked

Dust and happy thoughts to you honey!


----------



## lisalee1

KD24- Welcome! Very sorry to hear about your loss but glad that you had a quick recovery! I hope you find the support you need here on this thread. There are a lot of caring and considerate ladies here.

Kanicky- I heard of soy iso but didn't know it produced EWCM. We all know that the TTC journey can be trying and our bodies plays tricks on us sometimes. I hope that your time is soon. :flower:

Shefali- Thanks for your kind words. Made me smile. :flower:

Storked- That's so sad about your friend. Interesting that you know 2 people who it happened to!!! Now that you said that about the missing periods, you made me recollect that a girl I recently spoke to said she didn't know until she went to the Dr for an OB exam at 4 months. So I guess, yeah. It can happen. I guess it's more so going all the way to 9 months without knowing!

Why has everyone been so quiet today? Were there any more recommendations on the baby magazines?


----------



## janelleybean

Wow. I laid down to take a nap because I was exhausted. 4 hours later the phone woke me up. I am in shock that I slept for 4 hours, even more that my little guy slept right next me the entire time. I was having some pretty hard cramping this morning, but still no AF..I reeeeeeeally hope she stays away.

:hi:Hi Kdk24! So, sorry for your loss. I miscarried at 5 weeks. You've come to the right place. These ladies are an amazing support team. I hope this is your month and good luck!

Kanicky73- Try to stay positive, I know that it's hard, but you're not out until AF shows! :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

I think it just depends on the size of the baby or even how they are positioned or something? I think a girl on another thread, she knew she was pregnant though lol, said she never felt her baby :)


----------



## Storked

Oh and I was quiet because I slept in and then went out with DH :D


----------



## Sweetz33

I've been quiet bc I have been re-evaluating my life. I did some more school shopping for my daughter. DH and I got into pretty bad (again)....*sigh* These days I am just trying to make it through the day...Now I'm watching Bones and trying to relax. :)


----------



## armymama2012

What episode are you on?


----------



## Sweetz33

I just watched the ones on TV. I just watched the redneck family fued one & the Bones "movie spoof" one. Both very good :)


----------



## armymama2012

Oh, don't remember those. I have seen all the episodes in Seasons 1-6 on Netflix now trying to find somewhere to watch season 7.


----------



## armymama2012

Argh...looks like I am going to have to buy or borrow Season 7 and I am already going through withdraws!


----------



## nevergivingup

HI LADIES!! Wow going MIA is dangerous bc i have to read so many comments...I LOVE IT!!

Ok so a quick check in..DH is home from work so ya ladies know I'm going M.I.A on the wknds.

Welcome to our 2 new members, sorry for y'all losses but ya'l are sooo totally welcome here!! And Shefali...stalking...well Thanks for finally joining.

Jenelleybean: about the farmers market to get fresh fruit, I heard that was the best place to get them. It sounds like you eat alot of natural fruit, I'm soo trying to get there. And O yea, I had backaches after DPO too, soo don't worry that sign is great when in TWW!! My fingers are crossed for your BFP tommorrow or whenever you test!!

Sweetz: I'm sorry that DH of yours is being an Butt!! Men just don't understand how lucky they are!

Krissy; your story is amazing and was a journey. Congrats to you for staying in there, Bc that had to be emotional!

Stork: sorry about your friend, that is awfully sad. I still can't understand how they go a whole nine months w/o knowing though????? I can't believe that part,

Lisalee: My friend Is trying to convince me to get the "What to Expect When Expecting" book but I told her I just couldn't just yet, I want to wait until I'm 13 wks, then I'll know I'll put it to use, so I'm waiting until I'm 13 wks but I still love reading them in the OB office.

Bama & BaybeeEm: where are you ladies and what's going on?

AngelSerenity: YAYYY TWW!! GO YOU!!

AFM: My Symptns are lessening, which is almost driving me crazy. But I know it's normal but now I see how Lisalee feel! My Cousin had her little girl yesterday and sent me a ton of pics and I almost cried for my angel babies Bc my first one was due this September, but it didn't make it. I kept looking at the pic and it made me want this pregnancy to make it a million times more to the point where I wouldn't make it if it didn't, to see the end result of a little bean in the beginning is miraculous. I cried on the inside, look like Im going to have to pray alittle harder for my little bean. Sorry if I made some uncomfortable, but that made me feel alittle down. GL TO ALL THE LADIES HERE......even me:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi never!! :wave: have fun this weekend!!

I just went shopping for one of my dh's coworkers who just had a little girl. That was hard but satisfying at the same time. Infection subsiding so feeling a bit better. :) hope all is good with everyone.


----------



## lisalee1

Never- Thanks for understanding. I guess we're lucky that our symptoms are lessening and we'll get to enjoy more our pregnancy sick-free! Enjoy the weekend with your husband!


----------



## janelleybean

Hey ladies. I've been quite busy today. I'm 14DPO, I took a pregnancy test this morning and a BFN. BOO! Still no AF. She is supposed to show tomorrow. I hate to be pessimistic, but I feel I'm out this month because I still don't have a positive test. Has anyone on here gotten a BFP AFTER 14DPO?? Or a positive well after your period was late? I need some silver lining ladies, I'm losing my mind.:wacko:


----------



## Storked

Never, I went to HS with a girl who didn't know- her baby was underweight. So might be why she never felt it? Nobody knew she was pregnant. She hardly gained any weight at all. Weird huh? But she still had periods, oddly.
I am in such a good mood lately. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Anyone had EWCM halfway through their 2ww? I have had lots of EWCM the last 2 days.


----------



## Storked

Yep I have. Confused the heck out of me!


----------



## shefali83

Girls i am feeling quite confused.. I am on CD18.

Can you get a false positive ovulation test??

I got a very dark positive opk on CD16 at about 3 pm. 
Counting miscarriage when i passed the baby & sac etc as CD1. 
Had lot of EWCM starting CD12 thats why i took a test. 
:sex: on the day of positive(cd16) at night and twice on cd17. 
Got a negative opk at 10 pm yesterday(CD17). Had a scan yesterday but the tech did not mention ovulation/follicle or anything. Planning to :sex: today as well.. I am quite confused rightnow.. Am i just hoping huge? Maybe the test was false positive? maybe i didnt ovulate :cry:
Am i BDing at wrong times? :wacko: Maybe this cycle is messed up...

Sorry if i am sounding stupid :shy:


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> Anyone had EWCM halfway through their 2ww? I have had lots of EWCM the last 2 days.

I have noticed it till 3dpo max.


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> HI LADIES!! Wow going MIA is dangerous bc i have to read so many comments...I LOVE IT!!
> 
> Ok so a quick check in..DH is home from work so ya ladies know I'm going M.I.A on the wknds.
> 
> Welcome to our 2 new members, sorry for y'all losses but ya'l are sooo totally welcome here!! And Shefali...stalking...well Thanks for finally joining.
> 
> Jenelleybean: about the farmers market to get fresh fruit, I heard that was the best place to get them. It sounds like you eat alot of natural fruit, I'm soo trying to get there. And O yea, I had backaches after DPO too, soo don't worry that sign is great when in TWW!! My fingers are crossed for your BFP tommorrow or whenever you test!!
> 
> Sweetz: I'm sorry that DH of yours is being an Butt!! Men just don't understand how lucky they are!
> 
> Krissy; your story is amazing and was a journey. Congrats to you for staying in there, Bc that had to be emotional!
> 
> Stork: sorry about your friend, that is awfully sad. I still can't understand how they go a whole nine months w/o knowing though????? I can't believe that part,
> 
> Lisalee: My friend Is trying to convince me to get the "What to Expect When Expecting" book but I told her I just couldn't just yet, I want to wait until I'm 13 wks, then I'll know I'll put it to use, so I'm waiting until I'm 13 wks but I still love reading them in the OB office.
> 
> Bama & BaybeeEm: where are you ladies and what's going on?
> 
> AngelSerenity: YAYYY TWW!! GO YOU!!
> 
> AFM: My Symptns are lessening, which is almost driving me crazy. But I know it's normal but now I see how Lisalee feel! My Cousin had her little girl yesterday and sent me a ton of pics and I almost cried for my angel babies Bc my first one was due this September, but it didn't make it. I kept looking at the pic and it made me want this pregnancy to make it a million times more to the point where I wouldn't make it if it didn't, to see the end result of a little bean in the beginning is miraculous. I cried on the inside, look like Im going to have to pray alittle harder for my little bean. Sorry if I made some uncomfortable, but that made me feel alittle down. GL TO ALL THE LADIES HERE......even me:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: DPO/ :sex: / Testing Date:

BamaGurl: CD: / Relaxed Approach TTC :

armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 17th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" ON VACAE :cloud9:

Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:

Angelserenity: DPO?/TWW :coffee: Just :sex: Testing: 

MnJ: waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

Gregprincess: Waiting to "O", Testing August 31st.

SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Krissy485: CD/ :flower:


----------



## Storked

Shefali, your body will take a while to normalize :hugs:
I am not sure about OPKs but I know temps can be all over the place after a loss


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'M BACK (well actually got back a few days ago) just been really busy had a wedding to go to, packing for the children to go to their dads, and of course delivering my Avon to my ladies :wacko:

Well ladies so much has been happening on this thread it's hard to keep up - you lot of chatterboxes you.:flower:

So I will just say :hi: to all you new ladies (I'm sure I will get a chance to chat properly soon):flower:

Hoping all you pregnant ladies are still feeling good and all your symptoms are starting to ease a little:hugs:

Good luck to all the ladies catching the eggie:dust::dust::dust:

Sorry to all the ladies who got a BFN - you're not out yet though :flower:

Ok I know this is just a general post and not like me at all - I will catch up with you all individually I am sure soon.

AFM - No sign of O - my cycles are so screwy (3rd cycle after DNC) ah well we had lots of :sex: just in case when we was away:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

Code:




Storked said:


> Shefali, your body will take a while to normalize :hugs:
> I am not sure about OPKs but I know temps can be all over the place after a loss

Thanks sweety... i hope it gets back to track asap :( i cant wait to hold by rainbow baby :kiss:


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'M BACK (well actually got back a few days ago) just been really busy had a wedding to go to, packing for the children to go to their dads, and of course delivering my Avon to my ladies :wacko:
> 
> Well ladies so much has been happening on this thread it's hard to keep up - you lot of chatterboxes you.:flower:
> 
> So I will just say :hi: to all you new ladies (I'm sure I will get a chance to chat properly soon):flower:
> 
> Hoping all you pregnant ladies are still feeling good and all your symptoms are starting to ease a little:hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies catching the eggie:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies who got a BFN - you're not out yet though :flower:
> 
> Ok I know this is just a general post and not like me at all - I will catch up with you all individually I am sure soon.
> 
> AFM - No sign of O - my cycles are so screwy (3rd cycle after DNC) ah well we had lots of :sex: just in case when we was away:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hey dear :flower: thanks for the warm welcome!

Which cd are you on? do you use opks or do you temp?


----------



## garfie

Hi Shefali - I am on CD 17 - I usually use OPK's and temp as well as CBFM. This month however I have been away a few times and have decided to just go with the flow, which would be fine if I knew for deffinate that I have O:cry:

So I guess I will just have to play the waiting game (ask anyone on here) I don't like the waiting game :growlmad:

What CD are you on hun and do you temp or use OPKs? - good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Hi Shefali - I am on CD 17 - I usually use OPK's and temp as well as CBFM. This month however I have been away a few times and have decided to just go with the flow, which would be fine if I knew for deffinate that I have O:cry:
> 
> So I guess I will just have to play the waiting game (ask anyone on here) I don't like the waiting game :growlmad:
> 
> What CD are you on hun and do you temp or use OPKs? - good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Were your cycles regular before the MC? :dust::dust:

I am CD18 dear if i count the miscarriage when i passed the baby & sac etc as CD1

I use OPKs(internet cheapies). I don't temp as i had very regular cycles before mmc plus getting up at same time was a chore. DH used to hate my obsessiveness with it :wacko:

I got a very dark positive opk on CD16 at about 3 pm. 

Had lot of EWCM starting CD12 thats why i took a test. 
We BD at night of positive(CD16)and twice on CD17(negative opk at 10pm). 

Had a scan too yesterday but the tech did not mention ovulation/follicle or anything. She just said that the MC is complete and gave me an 'all clear'. Planning to BD today as well.. I am quite confused.. Maybe the test was false positive? maybe i didnt ovulate :shrug:
Maybe i am BDing at wrong times? 

God knows whats going on :( i hate to be so clueness..


----------



## Sweetz33

Morning y'all! I will be on and off today...my fridge is on the fritz and woke up to a warm fridge and a thawing freezer...:wacko: my property management company is a joke so landed up calling the owner of the house. Hopefully something can get figured out soon before I loose all my food. Waaaaa! :cry: 

Welcome to the new people. You will find this is a great and supportive group of ladies. :)

Storked!! Yay for good moods lol!!


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Morning y'all! I will be on and off today...my fridge is on the fritz and woke up to a warm fridge and a thawing freezer...:wacko: my property management company is a joke so landed up calling the owner of the house. Hopefully something can get figured out soon before I loose all my food. Waaaaa! :cry:
> 
> Welcome to the new people. You will find this is a great and supportive group of ladies. :)
> 
> Storked!! Yay for good moods lol!!

Thanks for the welcome dear... this is really a very positive place :happydance:

I am so sorry about your fridge. had the same issue a month back.. got it fixed but got a new one eventually... losing all the food is a big issue.. How is the weather there rightnow? can it survive for a while without the fridge? it was too hot here when it happened with us :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

Well it is still early in the morning here....I'm in Florida so hopefully the come soon. I cranked it to coldest and it clicked back on after 20 minutes, but I shouldn't have to do that. I'm waiting for it to shut off again...I'm hoping it will keep it cold enough so I don't loose my food. I just went food shopping too, so I have lotsa meats, milk, eggs, etc. if they get too warm I'm gunna have to toss bc of bacteria. *insert stress here* lol


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Well it is still early in the morning here....I'm in Florida so hopefully the come soon. I cranked it to coldest and it clicked back on after 20 minutes, but I shouldn't have to do that. I'm waiting for it to shut off again...I'm hoping it will keep it cold enough so I don't loose my food. I just went food shopping too, so I have lotsa meats, milk, eggs, etc. if they get too warm I'm gunna have to toss bc of bacteria. *insert stress here* lol

oh thats a lot of stuff :wacko: i hope everything remains fine :thumbup:!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! Just got off phone with owner. Fridge being delivered today!! The owner of this house rocks...but the property management sucks lol


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Yay! Just got off phone with owner. Fridge being delivered today!! The owner of this house rocks...but the property management sucks lol

Grt news :) bless the good soul :happydance:


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz, what part of Florida are you from? We have family that lives in Hollywood/Pompano. We go there every year in February.


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz, what part of Florida are you from? We have family that lives in Hollywood/Pompano. We go there every year in February.

Cool! I'm in the Orlando area....run for cover from the theme park tourists haha


----------



## janelleybean

Haha. I don't think we're going to be going this coming year because HOPEFULLY, I will have a bun in the oven. :thumbup:


No one on here has gotten their BFP's after 14dpo huh? :shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

I've heard of people who got it after14 dpo.... I just haven't personally.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening all, just lurking at the moment lol (trying to de-stress and not obsess with BNB!). I'm on 5DPO I think and nothing to report. 

Cant mind who was asking but with my BFP that resulted in my DS I didnt get the BFP until 40DPO! I tested when AF was due and then at 20DPO and they were both a BFN. I don't know what the heck happened so dont count yourself out until the :witch: appears. The fetus was only a week behind medical measurements which fitted when I ovulated (around CD17 if I remember that cycle). He caught up to 'normal' measurements by 24 weeks.

Strange huh :shrug:

Not sure if this will work but here is the chart for the cycle if anybody wants a nosey https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2010-01-19 

So - You just never know! :winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

AngelSerenity said:


> Evening all, just lurking at the moment lol (trying to de-stress and not obsess with BNB!). I'm on 5DPO I think and nothing to report.
> 
> Cant mind who was asking but with my BFP that resulted in my DS I didnt get the BFP until 40DPO! I tested when AF was due and then at 20DPO and they were both a BFN. I don't know what the heck happened so dont count yourself out until the :witch: appears. The fetus was only a week behind medical measurements which fitted when I ovulated (around CD17 if I remember that cycle). He caught up to 'normal' measurements by 24 weeks.
> 
> Strange huh :shrug:
> 
> Not sure if this will work but here is the chart for the cycle if anybody wants a nosey https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2010-01-19
> 
> So - You just never know! :winkwink:

40DPO?!? That is crazy, but hopeful for me! IF I had a 25 day cycle as usual, then AF would be arriving today, which she hasn't shown yet and it doesn't feel like she is about to. If nothing happens today, I am going to assume I had a 28 day cycle and hope for the best and test again Wednesday. :shrug:That is, if she stays away. I will keep you all posted. I tossed and turned all night last night and had the craziest dreams. At least I got some sleep though. My temp is still at 98 degrees. Fingers crossed!:winkwink:


----------



## Storked

janelleybean said:


> Haha. I don't think we're going to be going this coming year because HOPEFULLY, I will have a bun in the oven. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> No one on here has gotten their BFP's after 14dpo huh? :shrug:

Mine was like...18 DPO?


----------



## janelleybean

Oh yea! That makes me feel better. Still no AF yet, so I've changed my ticker to a 28 day cycle. Lets hope she doesn't show!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. I had a pretty sucky weekend. My cousin passed away on Friday. And I went back home to stay with my aunt for the weekend and take care of somethings around the house for her. Last night I had a dream that I got a BFP I was so happy. I couldn't understand how I was getting a BFP at 3 DPO, but I just figured it was because I must have ovulated sooner than I expected. When I woke up from the dream I realized I was in my aunt's house and I got sad about my cousin. Then I started thinking well, my cousin died but praise God we're pregnant. Then I felt guilty for being happy for our pregnancy while I should be mourning my cousin. Then I realized it was a dream and got sad again. :cry: 

I have like 8 more days before I test. I really hope the BFP part of my dream comes true.


----------



## janelleybean

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I had a pretty sucky weekend. My cousin passed away on Friday. And I went back home to stay with my aunt for the weekend and take care of somethings around the house for her. Last night I had a dream that I got a BFP I was so happy. I couldn't understand how I was getting a BFP at 3 DPO, but I just figured it was because I must have ovulated sooner than I expected. When I woke up from the dream I realized I was in my aunt's house and I got sad about my cousin. Then I started thinking well, my cousin died but praise God we're pregnant. Then I felt guilty for being happy for our pregnancy while I should be mourning my cousin. Then I realized it was a dream and got sad again. :cry:
> 
> I have like 8 more days before I test. I really hope the BFP part of my dream comes true.

Hi, I just thought I would share this with you. The day I found out I was pregnant with my son in 2010 was the day I had to go to a memorial for a friend who had passed away. I felt guilty because I was so happy on a day that I felt like I should be sad because I lost a friend. I was afraid to tell anyone. The same thing happened when I found out with my last pregnancy. It was the day I had to go to another memorial for my brother in laws girlfriend. I later miscarried. I have been really skeptical trying to conceive this cycle afraid that someone close might pass away. I'm hoping that will never be the case again, but I believe that memorials are more a celebration of life rather than being a time of sadness and what better way to celebrate life than creating it. I'm sorry for the loss of your cousin. I lost my favorite cousin back in 2010 and it was the hardest death I have ever had to deal with. I think about him all the time and wish he were still here. I wish you nothing but the best and hope that you DO get your BFP and can see the beauty in it at a time like this rather than feeling the sadness that losing a loved one can bring. :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Hisgrace- Very sorry to hear about the passing of your cousin. Janelly was so kind and thoughtful in sharing her story. While I don't have a similar story, I know it's sad to lose a loved one. However, do not feel guilty is God blesses you with a new life. I am hoping that part of your dream comes true too. :flower:


----------



## janelleybean

Good morning ladies. Still no AF. Let's hope she stays away!

Never- I forgot to respond to you about your fresh fruit post. I LOVE the farmers market. Not only does their fruit and veggies taste better, but you're supporting your local community. My father in law has a really big garden at his house as well, so we go "shopping" in his yard as well. My husband and I have a love for black berries. When we buy them at the grocery store they are really tart and they mold really quickly. When we buy from the farmers market they are so sweet and seem to last a little longer. I just wish we lived somewhere we could have farmers market year round, but I know I would miss the snow in the winter. There is nothing that I love more, than snuggling up with my hubby with a cup of cocoa and watching the snow fall quietly outside. We didn't get hardly any snow last year though. I hope we get some this year.


----------



## Krissy485

Ok ladies i have been trying all morning to post lol...seems like everytime i start typing kids lol....

ok went camping had a good time except my brother and his kids....or monsters! seriously i am sorry but if you kids whine and cry more than they play there is something wrong! i think out of my 3 we had one melt down all weekend and that was from my oldest! my brothers kids all they did was whine and my mom kept saying they were overly tire the youngest is 2 1/2...i said yeah well then maybe he should be a parent and stayed behind and gave them a nap and keep them going just because he didnt want to stay behind...know what your kids can handle!! then his "wife" if you can call her that was too sick to come on friday but was out shopping all day sat with her mom? really? she is lazy pill popping :witch: i really dont like her and cant stand her. she is his second wife....crazier than the first....he has one kid with the first wife and two step kids from the second...but ok yeah sorry he just pisses me off!!!

Janelle- i was 6 weeks along with my boys when i got a bfp finally. i wasnt trying with either they just decided to come on their own lol...and for whatever reason with both i o'd like a week late so i had implantion bleeding with both at the exact time i would have af. w my first i know he implanted on dec 15...about a week or so later i feel and dislocated my knee, i know it was right before christmas...knew i was prego just because how i felt but blood test in er came back bfn! did not get a bfp till about a week after news years! so yeah still hope! oh and i was poas like crazy that whole time till i got bfp...so still hope!

welcome welcom to those new ladies from this weekend!

sweetz honey how you doing?

ok write more later kids calling lol


----------



## Storked

So the current miscarriage book that I am reading actually did talk about factor V Leiden (I have the mutated version) and how there has been success with aspirin and heparin. It made me wonder if I was doing enough to save my baby. If the lovenox was enough. My husband and I decided that next time we will do aspirin and heparin.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!!

Loving my new fridge!! Hehe...lawn gets done today....DH still being an a$$ but oh we'll lol I'm not gunna let him bug me anymore. Making empanadas for dinner *yum!* after some thinking, and multiple compliments on my cooking, I decided to write a cookbook. Yay!


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz good for you! i could use some pointers i suck at it lol!! the only thing i can make from stratch that my dh likes is my spaghetti lol

got good no great news today my youngest got into the same preschool as my ds not sure yet if same class room but i dont care! m-t all 3 my kids will be in school in the afternoon! yay for me!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Krissy!! All my recipes are so dang simple that kids can make them. My spaghetti is addicting. I will be putting my man burger recipe in there as well...DH was upset when I told him that bc he wants that one to stay a secret rofl!! Oh well....gotta share the wealth!


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy, here is the album I started of my yummy goodness. If anything looks delish and you want to know how to make it, I will let you know. They are all insanely simple.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.192939214169481.45678.100003602120476&type=1&l=a2a58872a7

Hopefully that link works.


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz, those twinkies are so cute!


----------



## Sweetz33

HisGrace said:


> Sweetz, those twinkies are so cute!

I haven't personally made those yet but I am going to very soon! I will (of course) add my own little twist hehe


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz i will defiantly take a look at those tomorrow....i am running off of "barrowed" internet right now...shhh dont tell lol...so not so great at uploading pages basically bare min and even then takes foooorrrevvvveeerr...but dh has to have the main line free so his games will work right....hey dh you suck lol....but i am always looking for easy stuff to do that dont cost too much cuz feeding a family of five cost a lot of money!!!!! 

ok suppppeerrr tired tonight...kids got up at 5:30am today and NEVER took a nap!!! and only crashed about an hr ago (some time after 8pm) WTF the get the energy lol...so me to bed now brain dont want to work no more!


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy I will share my cheap, easy, fast, healthy and kid approved meals with ya! My daughter freaks when she knows I'm making these hehe...


----------



## shefali83

ok so i am totally frustrated rightnow.. i got lot of ewcm leading to a clear positive opk on cd15 after mmc(as cd1). bd cd15 and cd16. And i am spotting red rightnow. i am on cd19!! Whats happening :(

Scan showed that my uterus was all clear and hcg gone as well so how come i am spotting again..i think its af but dont you think its super early!! I am so upset and confused as hell :wacko::wacko::wacko: :nope::nope::nope: :cry::cry: :shrug::shrug: :cry:


----------



## garfie

:hugs: Shefali, is this your first period after your MMC? - our bodies do strange things after a loss hun :flower:

My first cycle was 24 days after my DNC (normal for me)
The second one was 19 WTH (I didn't even get to POAS:cry:)
This one is on CD 19 and no :witch: yet she is probably peeping round the corner:growlmad:

Could it be ovulation spotting rather than a period - I have heard of ladies getting that and I have had it to but it is deff not like a period flow:shrug: maybe your little eggie was slow getting out of the starting block?

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> :hugs: Shefali, is this your first period after your MMC? - our bodies do strange things after a loss hun :flower:
> 
> My first cycle was 24 days after my DNC (normal for me)
> The second one was 19 WTH (I didn't even get to POAS:cry:)
> This one is on CD 19 and no :witch: yet she is probably peeping round the corner:growlmad:
> 
> Could it be ovulation spotting rather than a period - I have heard of ladies getting that and I have had it to but it is deff not like a period flow:shrug: maybe your little eggie was slow getting out of the starting block?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes should be my first af :wacko: Scan on cd16 showed no eggy so i thought maybe the eggy got released on the day of positive opk(cd15) but this is insane ... wasnt expecting to see my cycle so messed up :( i am shocked!! 
:cry:

i have never had ovulation spotting and this looks much more than that :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Shefali - :hugs: hun it is just a question of wait and see, it is so unfair that not only do we have to suffer a loss that drains us emotionally and physically we also have to put up with screwy cycles when we decide the time is right to try again.:cry:

Having a loss sucks big time my heart goes out to you.:flower:

I haven't had a MMC so there maybe someone on this thread who has some answers for you (after all that's all we want answers - oh and a big fat BFP):winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Shefali - :hugs: hun it is just a question of wait and see, it is so unfair that not only do we have to suffer a loss that drains us emotionally and physically we also have to put up with screwy cycles when we decide the time is right to try again.:cry:
> 
> Having a loss sucks big time my heart goes out to you.:flower:
> 
> I haven't had a MMC so there maybe someone on this thread who has some answers for you (after all that's all we want answers - oh and a big fat BFP):winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

So true :wacko: its so unfair.. first the mc and then weird cycles... when do we ttc? :cry:

i know so many women who have had babies on first try and they don't value it. my neighbour had a baby first cycle of ttc after 7 months of marriage. and she feels 1st trimester loss isnt a big deal because its not a real baby yet.. i mean WTF!!! :growlmad: it really makes me cry out with disgust... 

on the other hand we want a baby so much and still cannot have it!! :shrug: i know for sure we ll be great moms and value it to the fullest !


----------



## Storked

Hugs and love ladies :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Hugs and love ladies :hugs:

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Shefali, I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you. But as Garfie said, your cycle can really be different after a MC. I think the only reason mine returned to normal immediately is b/c I had a blighted ovum and the baby never really developed much beyond conception. So the HCG was already somewhat low. I hope you get the answers you need soon. Are you bleeding enough for a pad? If so, it could be your 1st period. If it's just spotting, maybe it's ovulation spotting?
You said you had a scan on CD 16 and there was no egg. Did the Drs say an egg was already released?


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Shefali, I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you. But as Garfie said, your cycle can really be different after a MC. I think the only reason mine returned to normal immediately is b/c I had a blighted ovum and the baby never really developed much beyond conception. So the HCG was already somewhat low. I hope you get the answers you need soon. Are you bleeding enough for a pad? If so, it could be your 1st period. If it's just spotting, maybe it's ovulation spotting?
> You said you had a scan on CD 16 and there was no egg. Did the Drs say an egg was already released?

not filling a pad yet..just wearing a pantyliner rightnow.. its not a proper flow yet :wacko:

The dr did not mention anything :wacko: she just said your mc is complete and your cycle should return back to normal soon as all is clear


----------



## lisalee1

shefali83 said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Shefali, I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you. But as Garfie said, your cycle can really be different after a MC. I think the only reason mine returned to normal immediately is b/c I had a blighted ovum and the baby never really developed much beyond conception. So the HCG was already somewhat low. I hope you get the answers you need soon. Are you bleeding enough for a pad? If so, it could be your 1st period. If it's just spotting, maybe it's ovulation spotting?
> You said you had a scan on CD 16 and there was no egg. Did the Drs say an egg was already released?
> 
> not filling a pad yet..just wearing a pantyliner rightnow.. its not a proper flow yet :wacko:
> 
> The dr did not mention anything :wacko: she just said your mc is complete and your cycle should return back to normal soon as all is clearClick to expand...

I hope it's not AF but IF it is, at least you got it early rather than late. Many women have to wait a long time after a MC before their 1st period. Wishing the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Shefali, I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you. But as Garfie said, your cycle can really be different after a MC. I think the only reason mine returned to normal immediately is b/c I had a blighted ovum and the baby never really developed much beyond conception. So the HCG was already somewhat low. I hope you get the answers you need soon. Are you bleeding enough for a pad? If so, it could be your 1st period. If it's just spotting, maybe it's ovulation spotting?
> You said you had a scan on CD 16 and there was no egg. Did the Drs say an egg was already released?
> 
> not filling a pad yet..just wearing a pantyliner rightnow.. its not a proper flow yet :wacko:
> 
> The dr did not mention anything :wacko: she just said your mc is complete and your cycle should return back to normal soon as all is clearClick to expand...
> 
> I hope it's not AF but IF it is, at least you got it early rather than late. Many women have to wait a long time after a MC before their 1st period. Wishing the best for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks dear. You are right..
Its just that i wanted to conceive asap.. DH will be away around the estimated O time this month.. so won't be able to ttc this month.. wasting a month sucks especially after knowing that i would be more fertile immediately after a MC :cry: I wanna be pg asap :cry:


----------



## MnJ

Hi all! Havent been on for a while... will have to read back in posts to see whats been happening! Im super shocked and excited I got a definite pos on opk this morning! Its cd 16 for me. What do I consider my O date then? Today? Or tomorrow? How do I know?


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> Hi all! Havent been on for a while... will have to read back in posts to see whats been happening! Im super shocked and excited I got a definite pos on opk this morning! Its cd 16 for me. What do I consider my O date then? Today? Or tomorrow? How do I know?

hey :hi: as far as i know you should be ovulating a day or two after the positive opk. so you can count cd17 as the O day and you should count cd18 as 1dpo


----------



## lpjkp

Hello ladies...

Sorry I've been m.i.a for a while...it's been manic working for the London 2012 olympics! Very glad I get a few weeks of rest and relaxation before work for the paralympics start...

...hello to all the new ladies, and I'll try and catch up with all the exciting things that has been written! I don't think there's been any new BFPs since I've been gone but, if there are any newly pregnant ladies, congratulations!

...AFM: This month is a no-go for TTC :( I finally plucked up the courage to go to the doctors after some abdominal pain, irregular bleeding and funny goings on "down there" since my m/c, and the doctor is pretty certain I'm suffering an endometritis infection as a result of the miscarriage. He's taken some swabs/samples and put me on a course of antibiotics straight away and, if the antibiotics don't clear it up, he says I'll have to go for "a scrape"? Whatever that is sounds a bit scary, so I'm really hoping the antibiotics clear it up and that that is the only thing that's going on with my body...I've been a little tearful over the last couple of weeks because I feel like my body is letting me down and not doing the one thing I'm designed to do, so I'm hoping that getting rid of the infection will be the only thing stopping me conceiving healthily again :(


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Sorry I've been m.i.a for a while...it's been manic working for the London 2012 olympics! Very glad I get a few weeks of rest and relaxation before work for the paralympics start...
> 
> ...hello to all the new ladies, and I'll try and catch up with all the exciting things that has been written! I don't think there's been any new BFPs since I've been gone but, if there are any newly pregnant ladies, congratulations!
> 
> ...AFM: This month is a no-go for TTC :( I finally plucked up the courage to go to the doctors after some abdominal pain, irregular bleeding and funny goings on "down there" since my m/c, and the doctor is pretty certain I'm suffering an endometritis infection as a result of the miscarriage. He's taken some swabs/samples and put me on a course of antibiotics straight away and, if the antibiotics don't clear it up, he says I'll have to go for "a scrape"? Whatever that is sounds a bit scary, so I'm really hoping the antibiotics clear it up and that that is the only thing that's going on with my body...I've been a little tearful over the last couple of weeks because I feel like my body is letting me down and not doing the one thing I'm designed to do, so I'm hoping that getting rid of the infection will be the only thing stopping me conceiving healthily again :(

Oh i am so sorry :hugs: does that mean that there could be some leftovers from the MC or some infection because of it? Hope you recover very soooon. I hope it turns out to be nothing big and gets settled easily :hugs: :dust:


----------



## garfie

Lpjkp - Aw hun infections cause us to be down - hope you don't feel sad for too long:flower:

Let's hope these antibiotics kick in soon and you are back to your cheerful self:happydance:

Was you a volunteer for the olympics? - I wish I lived closer as I certainly would have volunteered - it looked awesome:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## BayBeeEm

lpjkp said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Sorry I've been m.i.a for a while...it's been manic working for the London 2012 olympics! Very glad I get a few weeks of rest and relaxation before work for the paralympics start...
> 
> ...hello to all the new ladies, and I'll try and catch up with all the exciting things that has been written! I don't think there's been any new BFPs since I've been gone but, if there are any newly pregnant ladies, congratulations!
> 
> ...AFM: This month is a no-go for TTC :( I finally plucked up the courage to go to the doctors after some abdominal pain, irregular bleeding and funny goings on "down there" since my m/c, and the doctor is pretty certain I'm suffering an endometritis infection as a result of the miscarriage. He's taken some swabs/samples and put me on a course of antibiotics straight away and, if the antibiotics don't clear it up, he says I'll have to go for "a scrape"? Whatever that is sounds a bit scary, so I'm really hoping the antibiotics clear it up and that that is the only thing that's going on with my body...I've been a little tearful over the last couple of weeks because I feel like my body is letting me down and not doing the one thing I'm designed to do, so I'm hoping that getting rid of the infection will be the only thing stopping me conceiving healthily again :(

Lp - Oh how we've missed you. I am sooooo sorry to hear about the endometritis. I pray that the antibiotics are effective in mitigating the infection. And yes, a scraping does sound scraping. Not sure what it means? Anybody know? 

Well I want you to know I am thinking of you. Here's to a happy, health conception after all is cleared.


----------



## Krissy485

Ok...i am all grrrr right now....looking at mine and dh shared email account that we use for all our bills and what not and realized he spent some $40 on crap for his video games...over the last 2 weeks last being on teh 8th but none of it has hit our checking account yet? its all through the playstation network and i never remember a delay like that before weird right idk


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated
> 
> Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> BayBeeEm: DPO/ :sex: / Testing Date:
> 
> BamaGurl: CD: / Relaxed Approach TTC :
> 
> armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 17th
> 
> Garfie: Waiting to "O" ON VACAE :cloud9:
> 
> Storked: Recovering/ Not TTC Until August :winkwink:
> 
> Angelserenity: DPO?/TWW :coffee: Just :sex: Testing:
> 
> MnJ: waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:
> 
> Gregprincess: Waiting to "O", Testing August 31st.
> 
> SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> Krissy485: CD/ :flower:

AFM: Not sure when to test as I have either missed my LH surge on my digital OPK (I traveled without the tester for 2 and half days) or I am yet to ovulate. I am now on CD 16. DH and I will continue to :sex: and I will continue to test with the OPK until the end of this cycle. Sighs.


----------



## Storked

Lpjkp so sorry you have an infection!


----------



## Storked

Guys it looks like I will be moving overseas in November :)


----------



## Krissy485

Storked-congrats! well at least i hope you are excited lol....

ok question.... i know with my last mc i had a d&c bleed for maybe 4 or 5 days and af showed up exactly 28days from the day of my d&c and stayed at 28 days till i got prego this last time. so should i figure i am on cd 8 counting the 7th as cd1 since that is when i really started to bleed this time? still not sure if we are going to try this month because i do have an appt. on the 30 to talk to my ob. but i know that is was 2 different mc i had so i doubt they willl do anything...

alright ladies i also wanted to share that i got some new perspective on my situation and how much worse it could have been....

i have a friend who had shared with me that she did have an abortion when she was 16 years old and felt terrible about it till this day. well she got married about 2 yrs ago and about 1yr ago started ttc #1. she finally found out she was prego in april, the same time i found out i was mc at 11 weeks. she felt so bad she did not want to tell me she was pregnant but i told her i was still happy for her. well when she went for her 20 week scan she found out that there was something very bad with the heart. they hoped that they could still do surgery after the birth and save the baby...well did an amnio about a week ago and found out the baby has just so many genetic issues that her body will more than likey have a late mc on its own in the next week or so if not then they will induce labor since she is past 20 weeks...this is just so sad!! my mc were bad but i could not imagine the hurt she is feeling right now!

just thought i would share....like i always say even though i may have it bad some times...there are always those out there who have it worse....just wish it did not have to be this way with babies though...so sad!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Wow. You've all been a chatty bunch this morning. I'm on the west coast, so I only just got up 30 mins ago. :coffee:

Shefali- I understand how frustrating it can be trying to conceive and wanting to be pregnant right away. I've been in the same position. I know it's even more frustrating when those around you are pregnant--especially after the first try. It's been very difficult to convince myself that I might not conceive this cycle. You should remember that you doctor also told you to wait until after your first period to try and conceive. It takes your body awhile to get back to normal after a MC. Just try and be patient. It will happen for you, I'm sure of it. 

Lpjkp- I'm so sorry that you have an infection. I can't even imagine. I give you kudos for going to the doctor though, rather than just letting it go. I hope that it clears up quickly and you conceive quickly. I'm not too sure what a scraping is, but maybe a D&C? Keep us posted! :hugs:

MnJ- So happy you're back! I hope things are going well for you. Not too sure about the positive OPK, I would just bed for the next couple days or every other day to be safe. I haven't used them yet, because I'm afraid they would be too confusing for me and I would get entirely too frustrated. 

Storked- So excited that you're moving. So ENVIOUS as well. I would love to live in a foreign country. You'll have to send me a post card! Ha-j/k Have you talked to you doctor yet about ttc and flying?

AFM- I've been sleeping a little better at night, so that's good. My BB's feel a little fuller but not sore what so ever. :growlmad: AF is due tomorrow and I really hope she doesn't show. I have one pregnancy test left, but I'm trying to hold off using it. If AF doesn't show up tomorrow I will use it Thursday or maybe I will hold off until Friday. I've gone this long might as well go a little longer. :haha: Pfft- Good luck with that. I had some serious cramping yesterday and thought for sure AF would show and nothing... So I hope she stays away.


----------



## Storked

I am super excited! We will probably be leaving in November so I may wait until I am there to TTC :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked congrats on the move! How fun!

As for the scraping, I have had it and they knocked me out for it. Minimal pain afterwards. It sounds worse then it actually is.

In my corner...I am so cranky today. I mean really bad cranky. Like watch out world....even Satan is running away type cranky. Yeah...that bad...and stupid idiotic completely oblivious DH isn't making it any better.....oh and my ladies apparently are producing milk already as I have started to leak....wtf?! Asked doctor and he said it is normal for people who have more then 2 kids....sigh...I swear this time around my body hates me. Oh and I landed up throwing up all over the bathroom last night...why you ask? I saw a booger....a BOOGER! *yuck!* why do men have to be so gross?! Grrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## lpjkp

I won't know for sure until the results come back on Friday,but the doctor thought that its possible I have retained some tissue and hadn't fully "cleaned out" after the mc...its made me slightly angry because the doctors didn't offer any follow Ups after my mc,just made me deal with it by myself...


----------



## janelleybean

Have any of the ladies here checked their CP prior to getting their BFP? I've never really checked mine, but AF is due tomorrow and I've read that your cervix should be low, firm, and open. Mine is ridiculously high (I could barely touch it with my middle finger) it's soft, swollen, and tightly closed. Still getting BFN's though. :dohh: I've read that a lot of women didn't get their BFP's until a few days after their missed period. That's the only hope I've got going for me at this point.


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- like i said i was 6 weeks prego with ds before bfp with them even blood tests. as for cp....i could never really rely on that. some times mine will stay high right up till af then BAM drop and af shows....but i kow with all my bfp mine stayed high and pretty much like you described....FX :dust:


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> Janelle- like i said i was 6 weeks prego with ds before bfp with them even blood tests. as for cp....i could never really rely on that. some times mine will stay high right up till af then BAM drop and af shows....but i kow with all my bfp mine stayed high and pretty much like you described....FX :dust:

Thanks Krissy. I'm really hoping to get a BFP, but I'm also okay if I don't. Just give us more time to have fun trying. :happydance:


----------



## lisalee1

LPJ- Sorry to hear about the infection. I hope the meds clear it up and you won't need farther treatment. Glad you went to the Dr tho. Sometimes we make things worse by waiting and hoping it goes away. 

Shefali- Are there any updates? Are you still bleeding? Less? More?

MnJ- Shefali was right. I hope you BD tonight tho! Technically, a positive OPK could mean that you're going to ovulate 12- 48 hrs after the test. It depends on how often you test. If you test twice a day instead of once, you're more likely to catch the surge earlier so you'd have more than a 12 hour heads up. Even when I used the internet cheapies, I still only tested once a day. 

Storked- CONGRATS!!! You must be sooo excited! You're going to be so focused on getting things ready to move you'll forget all about TTC. But watch out tho, cause sometimes it happens when you least expect it! 

Janelly- The main time I checked my CP when for ovulation purposes. I didn't usually check it close to AF b/c I started getting paranoid about possibly infecting myself with unclean hands or soap residual. The 1 or 2 times I did check before AF, it was very firm.


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy- I would count the 1st day of full-flow as CD 1. 

Very sad story about your friend. I can't even imagine her pain and sadness.


----------



## janelleybean

lisalee1 said:


> LPJ- Sorry to hear about the infection. I hope the meds clear it up and you won't need farther treatment. Glad you went to the Dr tho. Sometimes we make things worse by waiting and hoping it goes away.
> 
> Shefali- Are there any updates? Are you still bleeding? Less? More?
> 
> MnJ- Shefali was right. I hope you BD tonight tho! Technically, a positive OPK could mean that you're going to ovulate 12- 48 hrs after the test. It depends on how often you test. If you test twice a day instead of once, you're more likely to catch the surge earlier so you'd have more than a 12 hour heads up. Even when I used the internet cheapies, I still only tested once a day.
> 
> Storked- CONGRATS!!! You must be sooo excited! You're going to be so focused on getting things ready to move you'll forget all about TTC. But watch out tho, cause sometimes it happens when you least expect it!
> 
> Janelly- The main time I checked my CP when for ovulation purposes. I didn't usually check it close to AF b/c I started getting paranoid about possibly infecting myself with unclean hands or soap residual. The 1 or 2 times I did check before AF, it was very firm.

Thanks Lisa. I'm not really relying on it too much, was just looking for a silver lining.


----------



## janelleybean

OMG!! OMG!!! I looked at my pregnancy test from this morning and it's :bfp:!!! I'm trying not too get to excited because it could be an evaporated line, but I can't help it. I compared it to the last couple and there is no line like this line! Even my husband saw it and he's got the WORST eye sight. If AF is late tomorrow, then we have decided to wait until Friday and buy a FRER test. We've been testing with dollar store brands. I'm so excited, but so nervous because it's such a faint line, but definitely pink. It's just like last time when we miscarried. I really hope this one sticks.

:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lisalee1

CONGRATS Janelly! :dance: But I have a question- when you say you looked at it from this morning, do you mean you looked at it after the test time?


----------



## janelleybean

lisalee1 said:


> CONGRATS Janelly! :dance: But I have a question- when you say you looked at it from this morning, do you mean you looked at it after the test time?

::sigh:: Yes, which is why I'm trying not to get my hopes up. This is the same thing that happened the last time we got pregnant.. I would POAS and it would show negative, but then 30 mins later there would be a positive line. This happened for a few days, so finally my friend went and bought me a FRER and brought it over and I peed on it and it was a sure positive. I'm thinking(hoping) my pee doesn't like the dollar store brands. 

I'm HOPING that I implanted late. The latest possible would have been Sunday. So my fingers are tightly crossed.


----------



## lisalee1

janelleybean said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS Janelly! :dance: But I have a question- when you say you looked at it from this morning, do you mean you looked at it after the test time?
> 
> ::sigh:: Yes, which is why I'm trying not to get my hopes up. This is the same thing that happened the last time we got pregnant.. I would POAS and it would show negative, but then 30 mins later there would be a positive line. This happened for a few days, so finally my friend went and bought me a FRER and brought it over and I peed on it and it was a sure positive. I'm thinking(hoping) my pee doesn't like the dollar store brands.
> 
> I'm HOPING that I implanted late. The latest possible would have been Sunday. So my fingers are tightly crossed.Click to expand...

LOL! Can't wait til you get your FRER. We will be cautiously excited until then.


----------



## janelleybean

Me too... I'm really hope this is it for us. I saw my OB/GYN on Saturday at Lowes and I seriously wanted to run up to him and bombard him with questions, but I stepped back and thought for a minute and definitely didn't want to look like the crazy patient of the bunch. I am seriously on :cloud9: right now.


----------



## Storked

Lisalee I am already making lists and plans of what to do with all of our stuff and my husband just pouts because he is a hoarder and doesn't want to give anything away, just put it in storage forever lol!


----------



## Storked

And congrats to Janelley :)


----------



## armymama2012

Holy cow! I just took another OPK for the heck of it and it is 2x darker than the control line. I swear its so dark purple its almost black! I will take and post a pic in a minute. Still going to test tomorrow!


----------



## lpjkp

Ooohhh exciting stuff janelly!!!! I really hope that turns out to be a lovely looking BFP for you, followed 9 months later with a perfect little baby!!

AFM: CD19 today and got my first peak on my CBFM, which means I should ovulate either today or tomorrow! Hmm...me and the DH DID plan on waiting to TTC but, considering we've dtd (Unprotected in the heat of the moment) in my fertile window, I guess I'm still in with a chance this month! I did some internet research too, which said that antibiotics don't ruin your chances of conceiving, and that it's the problem that the antibiotics are treating that are altering your fertility...I'm going to breathe a sigh of relief that things should hopefully get back to normal and, regardless of me taking antibiotics, I still had good EWCM last night too...I guess we'll see in a few weeks...


----------



## garfie

Lpjkp - Remember hun don't feed it any more sticks :flower:

Janelley - :happydance: congrats when are you testing again?:dust::dust::dust:

Storked - That's terrible when one is hoarder (me) and the other is a chucker (hubby) we often clash on that:haha: hope your move goes smoothly, you know what they say "new house new baby":winkwink:

Armymama - so are you testing with a HPT or an OPK (I'm easily confused think it's my age - 41 on Fri :haha:)

Lisalee/Never/Sweetz - How are you ladies all feeling today?:hugs:

Hello to everyone else:hugs:

AFM - Well I have made it to CD20 one day later than last month who knows I may get to POAS this month :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

I am going to test with HPT later this morning. If BFn then because of my OPKs I will assume that I am ovulating all over again and start the 2ww over (which would put me for testing at August 27th).


----------



## garfie

Armymama - OOOOh good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

I've heard and seen that about OPK's - hope you get a big fat BFP later:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Hehe Garfie I hoard too but not the same things he does! I hoard jewelry, shoes, DVDs and books. But he is being stinky about silly things like "why do we have to give our couch away? Why can't we put it in storage?" and I counter with "why pay money to store it when it is riddled with scratch marks and we can just buy a new one if we ever move back?"
His sister could use the couch. He is just a possessive younger child, like me :D


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Janelley. I pray that's your bfp! 

AFM.. I think I am 7 DPO. This was my first cycle using the CBFM. I got peak on CD 14 and 15. On CD 16, I had EWCM. Does that mean I most likely ovulated on CD 16 when my CBFM only was at high? I really hope this is our month. I think I will start testing on Sunday. AF is due Tuesday but DH will be out of town then. It will be nice to celebrate while he's still here and I know I wouldn't be able to wait until Tuesday anyway.


----------



## garfie

HisGrace - do you temp hun as that is the only way to tell if O has taken place:flower:

I hope you stopped feeding your CBFM sticks after your first PEAK :winkwink:
Congrats on getting a PEAK many don't.:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Krissy485

GOOD MORNING LADIES!


Janelle- excitting stuff!!! i actually did the same thing last month...took a test at 10dpo cuz i felt like i was prego forgot about it till later in the day cuz of being busy and saw a bfp so i took another right away and it came up bfp in the time frame....FX lots of :dust: for ya!!!!

Storked-yeah we all can be hoarders lol...we moved about 3 months ago and i could not believe how much crap we had lol...including my kids..i got rid of about half their toys!! of course we only moved about 2 hrs away not overseas lol

afm- starting to wonder what is going on with my body and maybe i should call me ob? i have been dizzy the last few days...and my boobs started to hurt again and i am tired? i know all my hcg hormone was gone, or at least below 5 bc my fam dr said i had lost the pregnancy and i took hpt last thursday and it was neg....dh and i of course have not dtd...i def had heavy bleeding for about a day and half then after that more spotting than anything then stopped completely for about a day and half then last two days of brown spotting...but my boobs are seriously sore? i am so confused...also some cramping but not painful like i was pregnant before...should i call my ob and ask? i dont see her till the 30th....grrrr...well gotta get butt in gear make a list and hit the store sort dont have any more food in the house lol


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks ladies. We're actually going to wait until Friday to test again. We want to give my body enough time to build up some HCG. I'm hoping to get a really BPF line on Friday, otherwise I will worry that I'm going to MC again. If AF doesn't show up today, I might just call my doctor and request a blood test. 

How is everyone doing this morning? I've got the worst allergies because of these fires in California. I'm also feeling like I've got the flu. My body is really achy, but my bbs still don't hurt what so ever. I can't help but not think about that. I just really want this pregnancy to stick. :cloud9:


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy I would call your doctor and just ask. Better to be safe than sorry. Best of luck and keep us posted.:flower:


----------



## armymama2012

Tested and BFN. Back to BDing and waiting.


----------



## janelleybean

Armymama- Do you know when you Ovulated? When is your period due? I've read that those OPK can be pretty confusing. When ever I've gotten pregnant I've always used this site to help me out. Hope it helps. :hugs2:

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-ovulation-calendar-calculator


----------



## armymama2012

AF is due today. I haven't had any cramps or signs of her.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> AF is due today. I haven't had any cramps or signs of her.

Oh yea? She's due for me today too. I got a faint positive last night, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. If she doesn't show today, then we've decided to wait until Friday and we will take a FRER. According to that link I posted, I was supposed to implant on the 10th, but it can be plus or minus 3 days. So, hypothetically speaking, if you had the same cycle as me and you implanted on the 13th at the latest... It could be too early for it to show up on your HPT. If I were you, if AF doesn't show today, I would wait until Friday. Good luck and keep us posted. I hope you get your BFP.


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks but according to temping I would have implanted on the 9th when I had my temp dip. Might retest on Saturday but am going to be BDing just in case I am ovulating today.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> Thanks but according to temping I would have implanted on the 9th when I had my temp dip. Might retest on Saturday but am going to be BDing just in case I am ovulating today.

Okay, I wish you the best. Is it normal for you to ovulate so close to your period? I kept a record of my temp too, but it was all over the place, so I never looked too far into it. Keep me posted. I really hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Krissy485

Boy quiet bunch today huh?

Janelle-hope this is it for ya hun!

Army- with both of my boys i o like a week late...weird both turned out ot be boys huh

afm did not call dr. today but think i will tomorrow just in case they want to do more blood work. busy day tomorrow i get to go finish getting my younger two all set for school yay!


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> Boy quiet bunch today huh?
> 
> Janelle-hope this is it for ya hun!
> 
> Army- with both of my boys i o like a week late...weird both turned out ot be boys huh
> 
> afm did not call dr. today but think i will tomorrow just in case they want to do more blood work. busy day tomorrow i get to go finish getting my younger two all set for school yay!

Thanks Krissy! We really hope so too. AF still hasn't shown up today so hubby bought 3 FRER on his way home from work, so I can POAS first thing in the morning. I just hope the line shows up darker, otherwise I will be a nervous wreck. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow and request a blood test to see where we're at, that way it can at least put my mind at ease a bit. 

How have you been feeling today? Are you still feeling like you're pregnant?


----------



## HisGrace

garfie said:


> HisGrace - do you temp hun as that is the only way to tell if O has taken place:flower:
> 
> I hope you stopped feeding your CBFM sticks after your first PEAK :winkwink:
> Congrats on getting a PEAK many don't.:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No, I don't temp. I guess I should start. I read about lots of people not getting peak and I was a little concerned I would end up wasting all that money, but I was so happy to see it. Now if I could just convince myself to start temping in the morning. I pulled out my thermometer this cycle but when my alarm went off I was more concerned with hitting the snooze button. LOL. :wacko:

ETA: I did keep peeing on the stick this time because it's my first cycle using it. Thanks for the tip though. I won't do it after my peak day anymore.


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> Boy quiet bunch today huh?
> 
> Janelle-hope this is it for ya hun!
> 
> Army- with both of my boys i o like a week late...weird both turned out ot be boys huh
> 
> afm did not call dr. today but think i will tomorrow just in case they want to do more blood work. busy day tomorrow i get to go finish getting my younger two all set for school yay!
> 
> Thanks Krissy! We really hope so too. AF still hasn't shown up today so hubby bought 3 FRER on his way home from work, so I can POAS first thing in the morning. I just hope the line shows up darker, otherwise I will be a nervous wreck. I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow and request a blood test to see where we're at, that way it can at least put my mind at ease a bit.
> 
> How have you been feeling today? Are you still feeling like you're pregnant?Click to expand...

I am not sure what to think anymore lol....boobs still sore but not as much...i dont think i have anymore hormone left..i think i am just overally exhausted from having the mc last week, going camping over the weekend then this is the week that i babysit my niece from hell....that is really the only "nice" way to put it. my BIL is going through custody battle for her right now, she is 15months and extremely whinny and clingy! i mean i take her grocery shopping with us today and if i even dared to cross the isle to get something off the shelf she cried...i closed the car door to go to the other side to buckle the other kids in she cried...i try to go to the bathroom she cries....i try to clean my house she cries....i know for a fact my kids never acted like that not even my first bc i worked hard to teach them that they need to learn how to occupy their own time while mommy has things to do...this child must be held all the time..and to top it off my bIL is about $400 behind in paying me...i mean come on i only charge him about 15 dollars a day and i have her for like 10 hours or more!!! the final order for custody should be done by october...when ever that happens i am telling him he has to find someone else bc i cant be stressed out by a child that is not mine!

ok rant over....sorry lol

but yeah back to the thinking i am pregnant...i am just not sure i will see what the nurse says tomorrow when i call could be normal still or maybe i do have a hormonal imbalance and that is what caused my mc...:shrug: who knows not me


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey all...today has been a rough day of sorts. My emotions are all over the place. I can't keep a single mood for longer than 5 minutes. I feel like I'm loosing my mind.... ~_~ It is so frustrating. I am hoping this is normal. My next appointment is on the 22nd...might call doc tomorrow if I am like this again. I really don't like it...I feel crazy.... *cries*


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey all...today has been a rough day of sorts. My emotions are all over the place. I can't keep a single mood for longer than 5 minutes. I feel like I'm loosing my mind.... ~_~ It is so frustrating. I am hoping this is normal. My next appointment is on the 22nd...might call doc tomorrow if I am like this again. I really don't like it...I feel crazy.... *cries*

:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

It seems I gear up to "O" the normal time but fail and so my body tries again like 10 days later. My LP is only 11 days too.


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey all...today has been a rough day of sorts. My emotions are all over the place. I can't keep a single mood for longer than 5 minutes. I feel like I'm loosing my mind.... ~_~ It is so frustrating. I am hoping this is normal. My next appointment is on the 22nd...might call doc tomorrow if I am like this again. I really don't like it...I feel crazy.... *cries*

Sweetz-wondering where you were....and the crazy feeling emotions is totally normal....i always have crazy mood swings with my pregnancies and usually by 3 months or so my hormones evened out and i felt more "normal" doesnt hurt to talk to your doctor but honestly i do not think there is anything they can give you with out it possibly hurting the baby... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

i hope your ride on the crazy train ends soon...

Oh and GOOD MORNING LADIES! if ya'll cant tell yet i get up early and live in michigan so CST....so up and at em and it is barly 8am...:growlmad:


----------



## Storked

31 day cycle! Whee!


----------



## Krissy485

Storked said:


> 31 day cycle! Whee!

So is that a good thing or a bad thing? couldnt tell lol:shrug:

Ok i checked my stuff...thinking i should :munch: these kids...then maybe grab a :coffee: and take the kids for a walk. then back for some :dishes: :laundry: , :shower:, baths, lunch, and getting ready to take kids to finish signing them up for headstart...so happy this program is around...we barely made the incom cut off this year i think it is 24,700 and dh made like 23,500 last year...but it is an awesome program and my oldest who has speach issues benefitted alot from it and my dd just blossemed last year! She could write her whole first name Avarie before she was four and count to 20...very proud of her! Ok enough putting it off gotta get off this couch lol...check in latter today..

have an amazing day ladies!:flower::thumbup::hugs::winkwink::happydance::dust:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> LPJ- Sorry to hear about the infection. I hope the meds clear it up and you won't need farther treatment. Glad you went to the Dr tho. Sometimes we make things worse by waiting and hoping it goes away.
> 
> Shefali- Are there any updates? Are you still bleeding? Less? More?
> 
> MnJ- Shefali was right. I hope you BD tonight tho! Technically, a positive OPK could mean that you're going to ovulate 12- 48 hrs after the test. It depends on how often you test. If you test twice a day instead of once, you're more likely to catch the surge earlier so you'd have more than a 12 hour heads up. Even when I used the internet cheapies, I still only tested once a day.
> 
> Storked- CONGRATS!!! You must be sooo excited! You're going to be so focused on getting things ready to move you'll forget all about TTC. But watch out tho, cause sometimes it happens when you least expect it!
> 
> Janelly- The main time I checked my CP when for ovulation purposes. I didn't usually check it close to AF b/c I started getting paranoid about possibly infecting myself with unclean hands or soap residual. The 1 or 2 times I did check before AF, it was very firm.

I dont know whats going on.. its still there.. jumping between watery brown/pink/light red.. not even enough to fill a pantyliner a day :shrug: i had two really TINY clots yesterday but thats it


----------



## Storked

Good thing! Shortest cycle since my miscarriage! I used to have 25 day cycles


----------



## Krissy485

Storked said:


> Good thing! Shortest cycle since my miscarriage! I used to have 25 day cycles

Well then :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just hate how our bodies can mess with us like that :growlmad: grrrrr.....

well productive so far today...go load in dishwasher, load in washer, livingroom picked up and homework done all before 10:30am

oh forgot to share this wild dream i had last night...too embarassed to tell dh about it:blush: ok well it started out i was watching a concert on tv and could not understand why everyone was crying and why parts of the song was missing....finally realized that Justin Timberlake.....uh yeah justin timberlake of all people...was missing from the song. i got on my computer right away and found out he had died...i started bawling like a baby...pretty pathetic huh? cant even remember the last justin timberlake song i heard or movie i watched maybe my younger self is trying to come out i was a teenager during the nysnc time lol....just though i would give you all a good laugh! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## janelleybean

Well, AF is officially late. I woke up this morning and POAS, but it came up negative. :sad2: My urine was pretty diluted :dohh:I'm hoping that had something to do with it. I keep getting these twinges in on my left side. I checked my CP and it's still extremely high, soft, swollen, and closed. I think I will just wait it out until Saturday and hope for the best. I just fear if I am pregnant that I'm going to MC again. I had a dream last night that I POAS and it was positive. I think it was because I was thinking about it so much. I'm officially frustrated.:wacko:


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Well, AF is officially late. I woke up this morning and POAS, but it came up negative. :sad2: My urine was pretty diluted :dohh:I'm hoping that had something to do with it. I keep getting these twinges in on my left side. I checked my CP and it's still extremely high, soft, swollen, and closed. I think I will just wait it out until Saturday and hope for the best. I just fear if I am pregnant that I'm going to MC again. I had a dream last night that I POAS and it was positive. I think it was because I was thinking about it so much. I'm officially frustrated.:wacko:

Those are all good signs! Like i keep telling you i was 6 WEEKS prego before even a blood test came back postive with both boys! I know it is frustrating :growlmad: but hang in there!! just treat you body like you are pregnant.

I know what you mean about dreams to i cant help but think our subcon knowns more than we do. With first 3 pregnancies i had dreams early on of what the babies would be and all 3 time right. with last two pregnancies i had dreams early on i would miscarry. it was about 2 weeks before i found out i had the blighted ovum...and this time it was about 2 nights before hand. and this time i thought well it is just because i am scarred and that is all but then it happened so i can help but wonder....but at least yours was about having a bfp so that is GREAT!


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF is officially late. I woke up this morning and POAS, but it came up negative. :sad2: My urine was pretty diluted :dohh:I'm hoping that had something to do with it. I keep getting these twinges in on my left side. I checked my CP and it's still extremely high, soft, swollen, and closed. I think I will just wait it out until Saturday and hope for the best. I just fear if I am pregnant that I'm going to MC again. I had a dream last night that I POAS and it was positive. I think it was because I was thinking about it so much. I'm officially frustrated.:wacko:
> 
> Those are all good signs! Like i keep telling you i was 6 WEEKS prego before even a blood test came back postive with both boys! I know it is frustrating :growlmad: but hang in there!! just treat you body like you are pregnant.
> 
> I know what you mean about dreams to i cant help but think our subcon knowns more than we do. With first 3 pregnancies i had dreams early on of what the babies would be and all 3 time right. with last two pregnancies i had dreams early on i would miscarry. it was about 2 weeks before i found out i had the blighted ovum...and this time it was about 2 nights before hand. and this time i thought well it is just because i am scarred and that is all but then it happened so i can help but wonder....but at least yours was about having a bfp so that is GREAT!Click to expand...

I know, I keep telling my self, "krissy didn't get hers until she was farther along." "krissy didn't get hers until she was FARTHER ALONG!" I'm just going to wait it out. I was reading another tread and all the women didn't get theirs until they were days late as well. Another woman didn't get hers until she was 9weeks. If I have to wait 9 weeks, I think I will go insane. Thanks Krissy. You're really making this a little easier for me. :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

awwee thanks! :blush: i just know i felt like i was crazy with my first...i just knew i was pregnant and i felt because i was 20 no doctor took me seriously...i even had my annaul pap done on i think JAn 2 i i know he implanted on Dec 15th and all my dr said then was wow your cervix is hidding from me but didnt thik well maybe she is pregnant...weird huh? it was a week after that i got my bfp i think so yeah i am praying for ya hun! keep me posted!


----------



## armymama2012

Well temping confirmed that I ovulated yesterday. We Bd'd last night and will for 2 more nights. Testing on the 27th!


----------



## kanicky73

Sure hope this is a good sign, woke up this morning with some cramping and when I wiped there was little red flakes. I also have creamy cm which I NEVER have. FX'd!

Congrats janellybean!


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- Did you have any pregnancy symptoms before you got your late BFP? Because as of today, I'm really not having any. :wacko: I think about how I was having insomnia and cramping, but now, I'm sleeping fine and rarely get a cramp. I was having these weird twinges this morning on the left side, but that has since gone. I get a sharp pain/twinge every once in a while in my bbs. Not too sure what that's about. But over all, I'm feeling pretty normal. I do have a giant effin' zit on my chin. Which I know someone posted something on here about breakout on your chin and hormones. 

::sigh:: I think it's time for me to put away the thermometer, quit googling, and just relax. I like to think about women back in the day when they didn't have google and forums. How did they ever get by!?!?! j/k :haha:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Janellybean hang in there, remember I was 41PO as well. Temps stayed high but that was the only symptom. I had light bleeding at 19dpo for a few days which I mistook for a light period as I sometimes have them like that. I checked at 20DPO as the AF did seem a bit weird but it was a BFN. I only took another test at 41DPO because I couldnt understand why my temp wasn't dropping at all :dohh:. I had my DS 7 months or so later (after a few MCs before that so I can totally understans how you feel). Think of it this way, if it is a BFP that shows up later you will have less time to worry :hugs:.

:flower:GL xoxo


----------



## janelleybean

AngelSerenity said:


> Janellybean hang in there, remember I was 41PO as well. Temps stayed high but that was the only symptom. I had light bleeding at 19dpo for a few days which I mistook for a light period as I sometimes have them like that. I checked at 20DPO as the AF did seem a bit weird but it was a BFN. I only took another test at 41DPO because I couldnt understand why my temp wasn't dropping at all :dohh:. I had my DS 7 months or so later (after a few MCs before that so I can totally understans how you feel). Think of it this way, if it is a BFP that shows up later you will have less time to worry :hugs:.
> 
> :flower:GL xoxo

I read on another thread that a lady had to wait until chart day 64!! That is nuts. Thanks. I'm feeling a little more optimistic now.


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Krissy- Did you have any pregnancy symptoms before you got your late BFP? Because as of today, I'm really not having any. :wacko: I think about how I was having insomnia and cramping, but now, I'm sleeping fine and rarely get a cramp. I was having these weird twinges this morning on the left side, but that has since gone. I get a sharp pain/twinge every once in a while in my bbs. Not too sure what that's about. But over all, I'm feeling pretty normal. I do have a giant effin' zit on my chin. Which I know someone posted something on here about breakout on your chin and hormones.
> 
> ::sigh:: I think it's time for me to put away the thermometer, quit googling, and just relax. I like to think about women back in the day when they didn't have google and forums. How did they ever get by!?!?! j/k :haha:

ok wow your asking me to think back over the last 6 years lol...with my first ds it was a weird light period that first tip me off....did have any kids so i was used to sleeping a lot already lol....um a little emotional but that was not until new years eve night...long story lol....boobs a little sore off and on mostly just a knowning feeling i guess...i did not ever have morning sickness or anything like that with my boys and with my second ds that also took 6 weeks to show was just being tired during the day and then i realized that my period in jan was late then i thought back to the one in dec and then had the aha moment felt dumb :dohh: but i had a toddler and a 7to 8 month old so of course i was tired lol

oh gosh i cant wait till you get that bfp...but just because you dont really have signs doesnt mean anything every pregnancy is different....both my ds pregnancies were exactly the same then dd was totally different... :hugs: good luck momma!


----------



## janelleybean

I really hope that we get that BFP as well. I called my doctor, who wasn't in, and left a message with his MA. The lady at the front told me that a positive test should be showing by now, but what the hell does she know right? She doesn't have MD next to her name. :haha: Just kidding. I'm waiting for her to call me back. Hopefully she calls me today. I was thinking back to 2009, I'm not sure if I mentioned this, but I had surgery in 2009 to see if I had endometriosis, which I did, but the doctor also told me that I had 2 years to get pregnant. He said after that 2 years it would be impossible if not difficult to get pregnant and even then I probably would be able to carry a baby to term. Yea, he got the asshole of the year award. But, it's been well over 2 years since then, and I'm not sure if that statement still stands because I had a son since then. He blabbed something about the lining of my uterus being too thick. It's not the inside or the outside, but the lining between those two that is growing. My current doctor straight told me that my former doctor is a nut job and not to believe anything that he said. But, I can't help but wonder. :shrug:


----------



## lisalee1

Janelly- If you don't get your period by Monday, you should try to get a blood test to put your mind at ease. 

Shefali- Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. Sometimes things get out of whack after a MC. I think the farther along you were, the longer it takes to get back to normal. Are you using OPKs?


----------



## lisalee1

Never- where have you disappeared to again? :)


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- yeah what the hell does she know lol...i remember when i went to the dr for my first born and they asked when was the date of lmp and i told them well i started to bleed on the 15th but it was like for about 3 days and so i know i was already pregnant. they told me until an ultrasound was done that that was the date they would go by and that was that. well of course they set me up for my appt at about 8-9weeks and that office always did a dating scan in office to confirm edd and guess what i was 10weeks 5 days i was almost 2 weeks off from their original edd...so tell that person at you dr office that and that a BLOOD test for me was BFN on dec 22 when i know the baby implanted on dec 15th...oh and by the way my dr told me the reason i dislocated my knee was due to the fact the hormones make your ligments all over your body more stretchy and since mine are already too stretchy that is why it was easy to dislocated my knee. so ask the MA how is it possible for there to be enough pregnancy to change how stretchy my ligaments were but not enough to show positive blood test? oh and my mom was 3 months pregnant before a test would come out positive for her and she bleed all three months till bfp...so every woman is different and every pregnancy is different :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

Ok thinking i so should have called my ob yesterday or today and stupid me forgot and now they are not open till monday....its just my boobs werent too bad this morning but now they are back to feeling really sore again and full and like a burning on the sides? wtf...also i checked CP and it is alreayd pretty high and soft..also all spotting and everything had stopped last night now over 24hrs later some more brown spotting...supper emotional today and evreything is making me mad...ok am i going nuts ladies? i know i didnot feel this way after my last mc but maybe that is bc i had the d&c...almost ready to go buy a hpt to just see what it says...also thik i am going to by some opk just to make sure i o this month bc i want to see if body is back to normal but i so dont feel like it...

doesnt help dh is being an ass....i so want to just bust the hell out of his dumb ass video games!!! he gets home about 4:45pm from work and by 5pm he is on his game till somewhere between 10-1am!!! and this whole time he wants me and the kdis to be quiet and if not he gives me dirty looks or tells me we need to shut up...so sick of it! he doesnt even get off to eat dinner just eats between deaths...this made cry so much tonight and i am even now....see what i mean emotional...ok i got kids in bed now i think i am going to bed early tonight and try and feel "normal" again but dont know if i can if dh is only going to ignore us i guess i dont dont know why it is getting to me so bad tonight...maybe just tired....see you ladies tomorrow.... :cry:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Janelly- If you don't get your period by Monday, you should try to get a blood test to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Shefali- Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. Sometimes things get out of whack after a MC. I think the farther along you were, the longer it takes to get back to normal. Are you using OPKs?


Yes dear i am using opks. infact i got lot of ewcm leading to a positive opk about 2 days before the spotting started. We bd as well around that time :wacko:


----------



## Storked

Yes, where is Never? She needs to update me as a soon to be September BFP ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: DPO/ / Testing Date: M.I.A :shrug:

BamaGurl: CD: / Relaxed Approach TTC : M.I.A :shrug:

armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Janelleybean: DPO but Neg HPT :shrug:

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Angelserenity: DPO?/TWW :coffee: Just Testing: 

Gregprincess: Waiting to "O", Testing August 31st.

SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: Recovering :winkwink:


Krissy485: CD/


----------



## janelleybean

Well ladies. I woke up this morning to a horrible headache, cramps, and throwing up. I am now bleeding. So, either this was an early miscarriage, or a period from hell. I'm just glad it finally showed up! Hopefully we'll conceive next cycle.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, well I'm beginning to go M.I.A alittle more, just Bc I'm trying to have me time. I have alot of things going on, having to pack to move..etc. But noyhingvto report a could days away from 12wks...Yayy. 

Janelleybean: Sorry about what's happening maybe it was just AF, you won't ever know unless a blood test, but I dont know I'm just glad you got one answer. Is it AF like, no big clots?

Lisalee: I'm still here BumpBuddy, I'm with you until we give birth. Are you ready for your next wk appt.??

Storked: moved you to September!! AND DEF CONGRATS ON YOUR DH BEING ACCEPTED!! THATS SOO EXCITING!!


----------



## janelleybean

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies, well I'm beginning to go M.I.A alittle more, just Bc I'm trying to have me time. I have alot of things going on, having to pack to move..etc. But noyhingvto report a could days away from 12wks...Yayy.
> 
> Janelleybean: Sorry about what's happening maybe it was just AF, you won't ever know unless a blood test, but I dont know I'm just glad you got one answer. Is it AF like, no big clots?
> 
> Lisalee: I'm still here BumpBuddy, I'm with you until we give birth. Are you ready for your next wk appt.??
> 
> Storked: moved you to September!! AND DEF CONGRATS ON YOUR DH BEING ACCEPTED!! THATS SOO EXCITING!!

No it's pretty heavy and painful. It feels just like the time I miscarried. Plus, I've been throwing up off and on. That's definitely a new one. I'm going to make a GIANT cup of peppermint tea and curl up on the couch with my monkey and watch the new Lorax movie. He's the best snuggle bug when I don't feel good.


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated
> 
> Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> BayBeeEm: DPO/ / Testing Date: M.I.A :shrug:
> 
> BamaGurl: CD: / Relaxed Approach TTC : M.I.A :shrug:
> 
> armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th
> 
> Janelleybean: DPO but Neg HPT :shrug:
> 
> Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> Angelserenity: DPO?/TWW :coffee: Just Testing:
> 
> Gregprincess: Waiting to "O", Testing August 31st.
> 
> SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> Storked: Recovering :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Krissy485: CD/

hey dear :) please add me too the list as well.. i dont know which cd i am on though.. :shrug:


----------



## Storked

Hey Never! *waves happily*
No longer recovering, the TTC is back ON! :)


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! :wave: 

Not MIA, just silently stalking you ladies! Hoping, Thinking, & Praying for you ladies who are waiting to ttc, ttc, in your tww, & you lovely pregger ladies! 

With my relaxed approach I am trying not to really think or obsess over everything this month so nothing to post!

Hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Krissy485

Hi bama and never nice to see you girls are still stalking lol...

Janelley- I am so sorry hun! really thought you had it :cry: could be an early miscarriage, you know your body. 

Storked...good luck ttc bring it on lol

AFM- I believe i am CD11...i know others said that with an early miscarriage it is usually heavier and more painful than reg af but for me i had no cramps at all while bleeding...did pass some clots and at one point that looked like a little bit of tissue but i only had about a day and half mostly medium flow to at points a little heavier...then spotting off and on from friday till monday.. Boobs still sore now nipples look purple :shrug: i dont know just gonna wait and see...maybe could be due to leading up to o in a few days. dh has not said whether or not he wants to try again before my appt on 30th or not still going to pick up opk today to keep track whats going on.

anyways supper tired today i need to get more sleep lol


----------



## Krissy485

also SWEETZ how you doing girl? :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

called and left message with fam dr about still having symptoms she is ordering more blood work for me to just check and see where my levels are and what is going on...will put my mind at ease!


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Krissy, I spoke with my doctor first thing this morning and he's pretty sure this was an early miscarriage because I'm throwing up and having a really bad headache. Plus it's a really heavy period with clots. He's going to look at my records from the other doctor and see why he wanted me to do Lupron injections. I have to sign a release form though. :growlmad: I told him I would come in on Monday, I'm in no condition to leave my house--let alone drive. I just hope they find out something promising. I've given birth, I have lots of tattoos, I've even gone 3 days with a broken arm not knowing it, but these cramps are something else. I'm not too sure I'm going to want to continue trying if it keeps resulting in miscarriage. :cry: That may sound selfish, but it's the truth. This pain is awful.


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Thanks Krissy, I spoke with my doctor first thing this morning and he's pretty sure this was an early miscarriage because I'm throwing up and having a really bad headache. Plus it's a really heavy period with clots. He's going to look at my records from the other doctor and see why he wanted me to do Lupron injections. I have to sign a release form though. :growlmad: I told him I would come in on Monday, I'm in no condition to leave my house--let alone drive. I just hope they find out something promising. I've given birth, I have lots of tattoos, I've even gone 3 days with a broken arm not knowing it, but these cramps are something else. I'm not too sure I'm going to want to continue trying if it keeps resulting in miscarriage. :cry: That may sound selfish, but it's the truth. This pain is awful.

I know what you mean...so is this your second mc or more? this was my second and i do feel almost like god is telling me i am suppose to be happy with the 3 i have since i had 3 pretty normal pregnancies and now two mc in a row and we have been trying for a year now...it seems unreal for it to be a year of trying now and all we have to show is two mc..i think dh is afraid to try again and doesnt even want to bd right now.... :cry:


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Krissy, I spoke with my doctor first thing this morning and he's pretty sure this was an early miscarriage because I'm throwing up and having a really bad headache. Plus it's a really heavy period with clots. He's going to look at my records from the other doctor and see why he wanted me to do Lupron injections. I have to sign a release form though. :growlmad: I told him I would come in on Monday, I'm in no condition to leave my house--let alone drive. I just hope they find out something promising. I've given birth, I have lots of tattoos, I've even gone 3 days with a broken arm not knowing it, but these cramps are something else. I'm not too sure I'm going to want to continue trying if it keeps resulting in miscarriage. :cry: That may sound selfish, but it's the truth. This pain is awful.
> 
> I know what you mean...so is this your second mc or more? this was my second and i do feel almost like god is telling me i am suppose to be happy with the 3 i have since i had 3 pretty normal pregnancies and now two mc in a row and we have been trying for a year now...it seems unreal for it to be a year of trying now and all we have to show is two mc..i think dh is afraid to try again and doesnt even want to bd right now.... :cry:Click to expand...

This is our second. I'm going to wait to hear what my doctor has to say before we decide anything. When I called my Husband this morning at work and told him what was happening, you could hear the sadness in his voice. I think that breaks my heart even more. He's been calling me all day asking me how I'm doing. Emotionally I'm okay. It's the pain that's really bringing me down. I remember when I had my surgery how much pain my period was afterwards. I was in tears, in the fetal position, and clinging to the heating pad. My doctor prescribed me drugs for the pain and told me to take them every 4 hours because I didn't want the pain to catch up to me. Well, I could not stand being a zombie by the second day and I cut back on the medication. I regretted it so bad. This pain reminds me of that, but not as intense. If it doesn't go away or get better with in the next few hours I'm going to call my doctor and request a prescription. At least to have just in case I need it over the weekend.


----------



## AngelSerenity

shefali83 said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Janelly- If you don't get your period by Monday, you should try to get a blood test to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Shefali- Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. Sometimes things get out of whack after a MC. I think the farther along you were, the longer it takes to get back to normal. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> 
> Yes dear i am using opks. infact i got lot of ewcm leading to a positive opk about 2 days before the spotting started. We bd as well around that time :wacko:Click to expand...

Shefali, I've had 5 MCs, 2 of them this year. The first time I ovulated after both of them I had spotting which muct have been ovulation spotting. I've never had it before but it fitted in with all my temps etc. It settled down on second cycle after loss. MCs really do mess with our bodies, I'd give yourself a couple more cycles before trying to work out if something strange is going on. Easier said than done mind! Just go with the flow (excuse the pun) and keep :sex:.

And on a positive, I had my DS inbetween all those MCs so keep positive :winkwink: xo


----------



## nevergivingup

Janelleybean: you def don't sound selfish. I remember that pain ESP.the emotional pain, but it's def up to you when you're ready to TTC again. Me myself once I got over the m/c bleeding & cramping completely I just had to give it one more try....I pray you recover soon!! Def relax and cuddle you deserve it....the things we women have to go through.

Shefali: apologies ma'am, I will add you to the list. Are you a Soon Sep. BFP?

Stork: keep me straight, I'm changing it now Mrs. Busy Pants...ready to hop back in huh!

Bama: keep me straight also...I will change it. I'm glad you taking the relax approach, that's let's exhausting, and it's way more fun DTD with DH when you're NTNP but relaxing.

Have anyone seen High School Moms?

Krissy: seems like you're jumping right back in the TTC game too. It's def up to you ma'am. But I'm sure it's going to happen when you least expect it!

Hi to all the other ladies; Garfie, BaybeeEm,AngelSerenity... and anyone else I forgot.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Janellybean, so sorry to hear about things :hugs:. I hope you can get to the doctors next week to get some answers. Please look after yourself. I dont want to go into too much detail to avoid upsetting some people but from my experiences the worst should be over in the next 24hours :hugs::hugs:.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey Never, good to see you online. Just do what you need to do honey.

My quick update - 10DPO, not symptom spotting, not hopeful, not even planning to test lol. Really just trying to chill this cycle and really dont think it's my month as to be honest I don't think I have any symptoms to spot, not even my normal cycle symptoms! AF due Sunday-Tuesday so we'll see what time brings. If it isnt here by Tuesday I'll maybe test then x


----------



## Krissy485

Nope havent see high school moms yet but i did want to catch it.

well i should do something but dont feel like....got lost of sinus pain on right side of face which makes my one tooth hurt pretty bad..i hate it because makes me feel like i got a bad tooth but it is just the nerve being pressed on...grrr.....

Janelle-with my first mc i had the d&c the same day as i went into labor...i really dont like calling it that since i did not have a baby but my dr told me yes in fact i was in labor because i was still contracting and trying to get rid of the placenta and what not. anyways by the time i went into surgery i was in so much pain that no pain killer through my iv would touch it! once they put me under and i woke up in recovery i felt like a new person all my pain was gone. i did take pain meds for a few days to make sure i did not feel anything but they werent really strong so i felt pretty normal. i did get an extremely bad migraine the next week bc of the hormones falling fast. oh andi was throwing up with that to because that is what i do when i am in labor...did it with both boys. anyways i hope you get some answers hun this all sucks, that is the only way to descibe it!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. Dehydrated

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: DPO/ / Testing Date: M.I.A 

BamaGurl: CD: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools Just DTD

armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :wacko: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee :

Angelserenity: Taking the Relaxed Approach/ TWW :flower: Just :sex: Testing: Aug. 21st

Gregprincess: DPO in TWW :wacko: Testing August 31st.


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" :coffee: Just :sex:

Janelleybean: AF Showed CD 1 :flower:

Krissy485: CD/

Shefali83: CD/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:


----------



## nevergivingup

AngelSerenity said:


> Hey Never, good to see you online. Just do what you need to do honey.
> 
> My quick update - 10DPO, not symptom spotting, not hopeful, not even planning to test lol. Really just trying to chill this cycle and really dont think it's my month as to be honest I don't think I have any symptoms to spot, not even my normal cycle symptoms! AF due Sunday-Tuesday so we'll see what time brings. If it isnt here by Tuesday I'll maybe test then x

Angel I don't blame you for relaxing and not Symptn spotting. But Def GL to you this month, I'm not counting you out just yet!!! :flower:


----------



## Storked

Mrs Busy Pants LOL :happydance:
I haven't seen High School Moms- how is it? :D


----------



## lisalee1

Janelly- I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know how hard it is mentally. If you're in a lot of pain, maybe you can go to the Dr to get some medicine so you don't have to wait til Monday. If not, maybe a strong over-the-counter pain reliever would help. I hope the pain passes quickly. 

Angel- Don't give up yet! You never know when it's your month! 

Never-Great to see you! I totally understand about focusing on other things. But just curious, how are your symptoms now? My boobs aren't that sore. I'm still vomiting 1st thing in the morning! Hoping that phase passes soon. My constipation is waning. Seemed like I didn't have it last week but it's back this week. So, things seem to be settling down. I am sooo ready for that appt next week tho. 

I tried to watch High School Moms and really enjoyed it until I fell asleep on it. :)


----------



## bamagurl

I haven't seen high school moms, but I wanted to watch it! 

Congrats Lisalee & Never! Almost 12 weeks!! YAY :wohoo:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing ok. The exhaustion and nausea has come back full force. *yawn* hate to say hi and run, but I'm about to pass out again.


----------



## Krissy485

:hi: sweetz!

well went to get blood work done and guess what they forgot to fax it :dohh: and it was basically 5pm so dr office closed till monday. oh well dont think i need to do it anyways bc i got an opk and just took it and got a faint positive and i am cd 11 so right not time i think i got my surge on cd12 or 13 last month...no to bd or not to bd that is the question...hmmmm... gotta talk to dh about that one but oh guess what he is on his video game :growlmad::dohh: 

anywho it is payday friday yay...so we got take out....:blush: wont kill my kids if they have McD's once every two weeks right?

ok check back later bye ladies!


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork and Bama: High School moms is very entertaining, it's these young girls 15-19 Trying to get their HIgh school Diploma while pregnant or already have kidz at a school that understand their teen moms and has a daycare in the school for the young moms,or moms to be. And still some of them still take it for granted. Yal have to watch if. Reality is taking over tv, maybe we ladies need to get a show called "Ladies struggling to TTC" to show pregnancy isnt a bad thing, and that some take it for granted while others have it a bit hard :shrug:

Lisalee: I'm sorry you're still vomitting but you have to admit it is a bit reassuring, huh? I'm sorry ab your constipation I had that first pregnancy and it was horrible, I hate straining. My sore boobs left last wk, which is ok their still full and the areola part itches soo bad and my nipples always sticks out(my air is never on and my DH is away at wrk all wk so nothing is stimulating them...heehee. My vomitting has resumed today, I vomitted 3x's today but it feels good once it's over. Extra saliva is still hanging around as well as the spit bottles and bags...ewww. O and I finally figured out what's that metallic taste I have in my mouth all day long even after eating brushing and mouthwash...it's called "Dsygeau" its a pregnancy symptn that occurs in most women first trimester, Bc of my increased sensed of taste and smell and High estrogen levels it causes bad breath and a nasty taste all day, it suppose to end in 2nd tri.but we'll see. Wooooh I think that's it LisaLee, no nausea today, weird. And no constipation this pregnancy. What are you hoping to have(boy or girl?)

Thanks Bama for being sweet and supportive, I know you're taking the relax approach but I'm always rooting for you!!


----------



## lisalee1

nevergivingup said:


> Stork and Bama: High School moms is very entertaining, it's these young girls 15-19 Trying to get their HIgh school Diploma while pregnant or already have kidz at a school that understand their teen moms and has a daycare in the school for the young moms,or moms to be. And still some of them still take it for granted. Yal have to watch if. Reality is taking over tv, maybe we ladies need to get a show called "Ladies struggling to TTC" to show pregnancy isnt a bad thing, and that some take it for granted while others have it a bit hard :shrug:
> 
> Lisalee: I'm sorry you're still vomitting but you have to admit it is a bit reassuring, huh? I'm sorry ab your constipation I had that first pregnancy and it was horrible, I hate straining. My sore boobs left last wk, which is ok their still full and the areola part itches soo bad and my nipples always sticks out(my air is never on and my DH is away at wrk all wk so nothing is stimulating them...heehee. My vomitting has resumed today, I vomitted 3x's today but it feels good once it's over. Extra saliva is still hanging around as well as the spit bottles and bags...ewww. O and I finally figured out what's that metallic taste I have in my mouth all day long even after eating brushing and mouthwash...it's called "Dsygeau" its a pregnancy symptn that occurs in most women first trimester, Bc of my increased sensed of taste and smell and High estrogen levels it causes bad breath and a nasty taste all day, it suppose to end in 2nd tri.but we'll see. Wooooh I think that's it LisaLee, no nausea today, weird. And no constipation this pregnancy. What are you hoping to have(boy or girl?)
> 
> Thanks Bama for being sweet and supportive, I know you're taking the relax approach but I'm always rooting for you!!

As this is my 1st pregnancy, I would be happy with a boy OR girl as long as he/she is healthy! That's all I ask. What about you?
Vomiting 3x a day?!? Woo! That's a bit much. Hope that doesn't rear it's ugly head too much after 12 weeks. Are you getting a pooch yet? I have a little one but unsure if it's bloating or not. 
The interesting thing about the constipation is that was one of my very 1st symptoms. Before I even tested positive, I was constipated and bought prune juice to help. It's not that bad tho. I don't strain. I just can't go everyday, that's all.


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy485 said:


> :hi: sweetz!
> 
> well went to get blood work done and guess what they forgot to fax it :dohh: and it was basically 5pm so dr office closed till monday. oh well dont think i need to do it anyways bc i got an opk and just took it and got a faint positive and i am cd 11 so right not time i think i got my surge on cd12 or 13 last month...no to bd or not to bd that is the question...hmmmm... gotta talk to dh about that one but oh guess what he is on his video game :growlmad::dohh:
> 
> anywho it is payday friday yay...so we got take out....:blush: wont kill my kids if they have McD's once every two weeks right?
> 
> ok check back later bye ladies!

Glad your cycle is bouncing back to normal! Enjoy your takeout. I am soooo not motivated to cook right now. :(


----------



## MnJ

Question for the experts :) Im on cd19. I took clomid cd5-9. I got a + opk on cd16 in the morning and in the evening. The next morning it was still + but the line was a little lighter. Yesterday evening it was very light. My temp went up today. Does that mean yesterday was my O day? Or would it be the day after I got my first + opk? Trying to decide if Im 1dpo or 2dpo. IF I even really O'ed. I really have no idea what my body does. I have pcos so have irregular periods. I've been on metformin for about 3 mths now also and even on that my cycles were over 40 days. This is my first round of clomid so dont know what my cycle will be. My dr just gave prescriptions, no monitoring. Any advice or insight would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## lisalee1

I don't know anything about temping but my guess is that you ovulated the day after the 1st positive OPK. The OPK detects the LH surge that happens just before ovulation.


----------



## Krissy485

Lisalee-living in town it is too easy for me to just run and get take out..i HATE cooking lol...so we try to just keep it to payday friday as we call it around here so we now get takeout at most 4 times a month so i guess you could call it payday weekend lol...

mnj- as far as i know w/ the opk i use i start testing on cd11 of 28 cycle. so like i tested this afternoon and got a faint pos. so i will test again tomorrow and once the test line is as dark or darker than the control that means i will o in 24 to 48 hours from then so basically we try to bd at least everyother day starting on cd11 till at least cd 15 or 16....worked last month then mc at 4w3d....so trying to decide on whether or not this month

ok is it sad i figured out my edd for the next few months based on a normal 28 cycle for me...figured out i have two chances at a july baby which is dh birth month dd of the 7th so born on 1st and the last being due date of august 3 born on july 29th dh bday...hmmm...we shall see when i get prego i get prego i dont care edd lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: I know vomitting is very exhausting. But honestly DH and I want a boy, I would take all boys but give me one girl I'll be fine. But like you said it really dosent matter, we'll be happy either way. My pooch is driving me crazy, Bc one day it's obvious than the next day it dosent even look like I'm pregnant. I'm just ready to go to my scan, I know I wont be obviously showing this early but for it to go flat some days is really scarig me, o yea I'm also loosing weight so maybe that has something to do with it. But I'm glad to hear about yours that it's similiar that's a relief.


----------



## Sweetz33

So I looked at the calendar and realized 5 days until my appointment!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello gang, sorry for the extended silence!

Stork - did you ever connect with your doctor re: TTCing while overseas? I'm glad your back on the TTC train. What goes is our train without one of my favorite conductors?!

Nevergivingup - glad to see you here as well. I will echo what my someone else said happy 3 months almost! What symptoms are you having now? I can't remember if it was your or our Lisa that was a "spitmyster". :haha:

Lisalee - happy almost 3 months to you as well. Really sorry to hear that you're still suffering from MS but atleast we know that the pregnancy is progessing normally! 


Sweetz - get your rest hun! Thats a symptom that have whether pregnant or not. LOL. Yay for your docs appointment being 5 days away. Please remind me, which visit will this be. Will we get a new scan image to adore?

Krissy - I was where you were regarding when to BD. I wasn't sure when on O'd given that I missed the key days for testing (digital) so my approach was to BD 3 straight days, skip a day then BD again. When it doubt, BD! 

Lpkjp - where are yoooou?! I've been thinking of you lots. 

AngelSerentiy - Did I ever tell you how much I love your name? Anyway, I wish I could take your approach to the month. Not testing, not symptom spotting just relaxing. Sighs. But alas, I must! lol

Janelleybean - I am sooooo sorry to hear about what you're going through. I understand your feelings about not wanting to TTC if it will lead to an unhappy ending but I don't want you give up. I too hope the docs will have better news for you during your next doctor's visit. :hugs:

Shefali and Kanicky - welcome to the group. I know I am a bit late but better late than never :flower:

Armymama - :dust: I hope you caught that eggy. 

Bamagurl - dearest. Totally digging your approach to this cycle and with school starting, it will certainly be just that much easier to keep busy/distracted. Looking forward to some updates from you!

Everyone else ... HIIIIII and sorry for not catchip up on your details. I promise I will shortly!

AFM - I'm still between 4 -5 DPO, I think, and my symptoms are few. I have a pain in my hips ... not sure if its baby related or a result all of the :sex:ing. lol. My breast are heavy and last but not least, a little bit of unsettled tummy gurgling going on. All symptoms but not necessarily pregnancy related. We shall see! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for them being indicative of a Baby Em being on board!


----------



## Sweetz33

This is the appointment to hear the heartbeat and I will possibly get another scan. Eeeeeee!! So excited!!


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY BatbeeEm I'm sooo glad to hear from you, and with that awesome personality, I just wish i could take you everywhere with me!! My DH is doing some wrk in Augusta GA, and I wanted to gooo sooo bad so I could come to your part of town and pack you up and bring you back with me to SC!! But he decided I stay home and just relax. O well, how the time fly, You're already DPO! How are yal making those days go faster!!? And yes ma'am I'm the spitter and still vomitting. You know I'm always rooting for you ma'am. I'm Soooo hoping you have it, I want you too Soooo bad! Sometimes faith and hope can change our whole outcome, I told myself I was pregnant and I believed it, Bc I wanted it sooo bad. As dangerous as that is Bc of disappointment I knew I had to have faith. And even if not this month, I'll believe in my heart that I'll get my sticky next month. Don't give up ma'am, blessings you really want is never easy. But when you get it you'll be sooo overjoyed, GL!!


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY BatbeeEm I'm sooo glad to hear from you, and with that awesome personality, I just wish i could take you everywhere with me!! My DH is doing some wrk in Augusta GA, and I wanted to gooo sooo bad so I could come to your part of town and pack you up and bring you back with me to SC!! But he decided I stay home and just relax. O well, how the time fly, You're already DPO! How are yal making those days go faster!!? And yes ma'am I'm the spitter and still vomitting. You know I'm always rooting for you ma'am. I'm Soooo hoping you have it, I want you too Soooo bad! Sometimes faith and hope can change our whole outcome, I told myself I was pregnant and I believed it, Bc I wanted it sooo bad. As dangerous as that is Bc of disappointment I knew I had to have faith. And even if not this month, I'll believe in my heart that I'll get my sticky next month. Don't give up ma'am, blessings you really want is never easy. But when you get it you'll be sooo overjoyed, GL!!

Yeah Bama: How is school going? You're going to be an awesome teacher!

Bummer, sorry it's up here twice, well it's 4:48am time to try to go bk to sleep...or maybe Watch "Married.....With Children"....my fav show


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well my Birthday went okay yesterday hubby had planned to take me for a picnic somewhere nice and romantic but good old UK weather had other plans. Instead we ended up going to TGI Friday with the kids :haha: 

Sweetz - Wow the heartbeat (I never got to see/hear mine as I had a blighted ovum):cry: how exciting for you they say you can tell the sex by the heartbeat I think you do get another scan as well :happydance: Is hubby going with you?

Stork - How is the hoarder v chucker going:winkwink: who is winning?

Never - I can't believe you will soon be 3 months - wow where is the time going?, hope you are feeling better and not spitting as much:flower:

Lisalee - Sorry you are still having MS but hopefully it should start to calm down soon as you are also coming up 3 months right?:hugs:

Bay - One of my first symptoms was a pain in the coxits (near my bum and top of thighs) could be your ligaments are stretching?:dust::dust::dust:

AFM - I on CD23 so if the witchy doesn't turn up I will test tomorrow - not even sure if I have O but as last month I only got to CD19 I think what the hell:happydance:

Good luck to all the other ladies too:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Garfie I can't wait for you to test! :dust: and :happydance:
The hubby and I really haven't done a thing this weekend except drink soda and sleep hehe
I think UK weather would be more suitable for me- it is hot and bright over here!


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies!!

Sorry it's looked like I've been m.i.a lately, but I promise I've still been silently stalking!

I think a huge congrats are in order for our 3 lovely ladies that are getting so close to that 12 week mark! You'll be in the lovely 2nd trimester before you know it!

BayBeeEm: Woo hoo for TWW! Hopefully you'll be announcing your BFP soon! Hope there's another toasty little bun in the oven just waiting for that pregnancy test to detect!

AFM: Can't remember exactly when my last period was (Toward the end of last month), which is pretty fantastic because I can't obsess about what CD I'm on! Test results came back negative for endometritis (Which the doctor still thinks it's higher up, so won't have been detected anyway with a swab) so I'm happy that hopefully the antibiotics will have cleaned up anything else that may have been going on...going by my CBFM, I've had my peak days so should have ovulated a few days ago...we did it every other day, the last day of high before the peak and the 2nd peak...first peak would have been ideal, but we decided to go with the flow and just bd when WE feel like it instead of stressing out to perform to the standard of what a machine wants us to do.

So, for me, lots of destressing and trying not to think about babies right now, and hopefully over the next couple of months this will work for us in our favour and we'll finally get that next sticky BFP...In the meantime, I finally purchased one of those Rosetta Stone language courses and I'm attempting (Failing miserably at the moment) to learn spanish! That'll take my mind off TTC for a while!! :)


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Janelly- If you don't get your period by Monday, you should try to get a blood test to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Shefali- Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. Sometimes things get out of whack after a MC. I think the farther along you were, the longer it takes to get back to normal. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> 
> Yes dear i am using opks. infact i got lot of ewcm leading to a positive opk about 2 days before the spotting started. We bd as well around that time :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Shefali, I've had 5 MCs, 2 of them this year. The first time I ovulated after both of them I had spotting which muct have been ovulation spotting. I've never had it before but it fitted in with all my temps etc. It settled down on second cycle after loss. MCs really do mess with our bodies, I'd give yourself a couple more cycles before trying to work out if something strange is going on. Easier said than done mind! Just go with the flow (excuse the pun) and keep :sex:.
> 
> And on a positive, I had my DS inbetween all those MCs so keep positive :winkwink: xoClick to expand...

oh i am so sorry for your losses :nope: cant imagine 5 ! 
i am still spotting ..i should be about 7dpo now. so i think af will be here after the spotting.. i just read up that spotting between ov and af can be due to low progesterone. can be expected as the hormones must be all crazy rightnow. i am just waiting for my cycles to get regular the way they used to be.. cant handle this wait :cry: want to be pg asap :hissy:


----------



## garfie

Darn it - no POAS for me the witchy got me:cry: 

Maybe I might get to test September :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Janelleybean: you def don't sound selfish. I remember that pain ESP.the emotional pain, but it's def up to you when you're ready to TTC again. Me myself once I got over the m/c bleeding & cramping completely I just had to give it one more try....I pray you recover soon!! Def relax and cuddle you deserve it....the things we women have to go through.
> 
> Shefali: apologies ma'am, I will add you to the list. Are you a Soon Sep. BFP?
> 
> Stork: keep me straight, I'm changing it now Mrs. Busy Pants...ready to hop back in huh!
> 
> Bama: keep me straight also...I will change it. I'm glad you taking the relax approach, that's let's exhausting, and it's way more fun DTD with DH when you're NTNP but relaxing.
> 
> Have anyone seen High School Moms?
> 
> Krissy: seems like you're jumping right back in the TTC game too. It's def up to you ma'am. But I'm sure it's going to happen when you least expect it!
> 
> Hi to all the other ladies; Garfie, BaybeeEm,AngelSerenity... and anyone else I forgot.

Her dear no apology required :flower: who would not want to be part of this awesome thread :thumbup: 


i am awaiting my first af/(bfp) after mmc. My Af is due 25th according to when i ov'ed. i did bd around my ov time(10-11th) but i am spotting since 2 dpo and i am 7 dpo now so i guess af will knock my door soon :wacko: i am still trying to conceive and hoping.. :baby:


Edit: maybe my cd calculation is all messed up. maybe i never ovulated but i did get a positive opk so maybe.. well we wil see.. maybe i am just on cd21-22 ...so confusing..


----------



## shefali83

BayBeeEm said:


> Hello gang, sorry for the extended silence!
> 
> Stork - did you ever connect with your doctor re: TTCing while overseas? I'm glad your back on the TTC train. What goes is our train without one of my favorite conductors?!
> 
> Nevergivingup - glad to see you here as well. I will echo what my someone else said happy 3 months almost! What symptoms are you having now? I can't remember if it was your or our Lisa that was a "spitmyster". :haha:
> 
> Lisalee - happy almost 3 months to you as well. Really sorry to hear that you're still suffering from MS but atleast we know that the pregnancy is progessing normally!
> 
> 
> Sweetz - get your rest hun! Thats a symptom that have whether pregnant or not. LOL. Yay for your docs appointment being 5 days away. Please remind me, which visit will this be. Will we get a new scan image to adore?
> 
> Krissy - I was where you were regarding when to BD. I wasn't sure when on O'd given that I missed the key days for testing (digital) so my approach was to BD 3 straight days, skip a day then BD again. When it doubt, BD!
> 
> Lpkjp - where are yoooou?! I've been thinking of you lots.
> 
> AngelSerentiy - Did I ever tell you how much I love your name? Anyway, I wish I could take your approach to the month. Not testing, not symptom spotting just relaxing. Sighs. But alas, I must! lol
> 
> Janelleybean - I am sooooo sorry to hear about what you're going through. I understand your feelings about not wanting to TTC if it will lead to an unhappy ending but I don't want you give up. I too hope the docs will have better news for you during your next doctor's visit. :hugs:
> 
> Shefali and Kanicky - welcome to the group. I know I am a bit late but better late than never :flower:
> 
> Armymama - :dust: I hope you caught that eggy.
> 
> Bamagurl - dearest. Totally digging your approach to this cycle and with school starting, it will certainly be just that much easier to keep busy/distracted. Looking forward to some updates from you!
> 
> Everyone else ... HIIIIII and sorry for not catchip up on your details. I promise I will shortly!
> 
> AFM - I'm still between 4 -5 DPO, I think, and my symptoms are few. I have a pain in my hips ... not sure if its baby related or a result all of the :sex:ing. lol. My breast are heavy and last but not least, a little bit of unsettled tummy gurgling going on. All symptoms but not necessarily pregnancy related. We shall see! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for them being indicative of a Baby Em being on board!

:flower::flower::hi:

When are you planning to test? i know its too early but you know ..LOL :):dust:


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> This is the appointment to hear the heartbeat and I will possibly get another scan. Eeeeeee!! So excited!!

:happydance: Good luck sweetie.. keep us updated :flower: you ll be out of 1st trimester veryyyyy sooon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> YAYYY BatbeeEm I'm sooo glad to hear from you, and with that awesome personality, I just wish i could take you everywhere with me!! My DH is doing some wrk in Augusta GA, and I wanted to gooo sooo bad so I could come to your part of town and pack you up and bring you back with me to SC!! But he decided I stay home and just relax. O well, how the time fly, You're already DPO! How are yal making those days go faster!!? And yes ma'am I'm the spitter and still vomitting. You know I'm always rooting for you ma'am. I'm Soooo hoping you have it, I want you too Soooo bad! Sometimes faith and hope can change our whole outcome, I told myself I was pregnant and I believed it, Bc I wanted it sooo bad. As dangerous as that is Bc of disappointment I knew I had to have faith. And even if not this month, I'll believe in my heart that I'll get my sticky next month. Don't give up ma'am, blessings you really want is never easy. But when you get it you'll be sooo overjoyed, GL!!

i sooo love your positivity !! thank you :hugs::hugs::kiss::flower::thumbup::friends:


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Krissy, I spoke with my doctor first thing this morning and he's pretty sure this was an early miscarriage because I'm throwing up and having a really bad headache. Plus it's a really heavy period with clots. He's going to look at my records from the other doctor and see why he wanted me to do Lupron injections. I have to sign a release form though. :growlmad: I told him I would come in on Monday, I'm in no condition to leave my house--let alone drive. I just hope they find out something promising. I've given birth, I have lots of tattoos, I've even gone 3 days with a broken arm not knowing it, but these cramps are something else. I'm not too sure I'm going to want to continue trying if it keeps resulting in miscarriage. :cry: That may sound selfish, but it's the truth. This pain is awful.
> 
> I know what you mean...so is this your second mc or more? this was my second and i do feel almost like god is telling me i am suppose to be happy with the 3 i have since i had 3 pretty normal pregnancies and now two mc in a row and we have been trying for a year now...it seems unreal for it to be a year of trying now and all we have to show is two mc..i think dh is afraid to try again and doesnt even want to bd right now.... :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> This is our second. I'm going to wait to hear what my doctor has to say before we decide anything. When I called my Husband this morning at work and told him what was happening, you could hear the sadness in his voice. I think that breaks my heart even more. He's been calling me all day asking me how I'm doing. Emotionally I'm okay. It's the pain that's really bringing me down. I remember when I had my surgery how much pain my period was afterwards. I was in tears, in the fetal position, and clinging to the heating pad. My doctor prescribed me drugs for the pain and told me to take them every 4 hours because I didn't want the pain to catch up to me. Well, I could not stand being a zombie by the second day and I cut back on the medication. I regretted it so bad. This pain reminds me of that, but not as intense. If it doesn't go away or get better with in the next few hours I'm going to call my doctor and request a prescription. At least to have just in case I need it over the weekend.Click to expand...

hey dear how are you feeling now.. been thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

BayBeeEmm- the whole bding thing would not be so complicated if my dh actually had a sex drive to bd with me :cry: well actually i think he does have a sex drive he just rather sit and play video games to all hours of night so by the time he comes to bed i am sound asleep and can barly open my eyes to say i love you and :kiss: goodnight. so when we are activiely ttc that is why i do the opk so i can show him see going to o and then he makes more time for me....well damn it i want sex not just when ttc but he dont get it i try to explain it to him that basically i feel like he is not attrated to me bc of the extra 50lbs i have on me compared to when we met. :cry::shrug: sigh guess it happens after 7 yrs...but in the end my mind always goes back to the fact a year and half ago he cheated on me and i guess i always will be afraid of it happening again...i forgave him but i cant forget it i know he loves me and he wont do it again but i never pegged him to do it in the first place.....ok done going down that road...

Janelley- how you doing lady? i am here for ya! :hugs:

Shefali-i guess i have been "lucky" in the fact that my body has bounced back to normal after each mc...I hope yours does to for ya..it is hard to have a mc i always feel like i was betrayed by my body ya know?:hugs:

Garfie-:hugs::hugs: i know how disappointing it is when :witch: shows up happy b-lated bday!!!! at least she held off for some bday bd i hope 

lpjkp- glad to hear meds are working and that tests came back good....yes hopefully all of still waiting will have our bfp before christmas time!! :dust:

Sweetz-:happydance::happydance::happydance: oh my time to hear heartbeat yay!! so happy for you!! how is the rest of life going for ya other than that happy little bun in your oven? have you killed dh because havent heard any more about him lol

Army- :dust: cant wait to see if you get your bfp this month! i think about you often and hope that you get what you want!

Never- i hope the spitting slows down...but i remeber that on one of the teen moms and she had it her whole pregnancy FX it eases up congrats on almost 2nd tri! :happydance:

afm-this is oncall weekend for dh (he is maintenance at our apartment complex) so home all weekend which is fine bc i got my oldest ds kindergarten teacher coming monday afternoon for home visit so gotta clean up a little extra lol....oh and can i just say even though i really want that 4th and final baby i am enjoying watching my kids change so much this summer. my youngest who will be 3 in less than a month :cry: is talking to so much and is so funny..he always like to ask me in the morning momma are you awake like :dohh: my eyes are open right lol....my dd has gotten taller and is so freaking pretty it scares me when she gets to teenager...and my oldest ds is sooo tall easily 4feet and not even 6 till sep 20! i like to sit back and look at what i do have and be thankful for my 3 wonderful some times HUGE pain my ass kids but i know they love their momma and i love them so if it is gods plan that 3 is it for us then i am happy...just as long as i dont keep having mc just rather not get pregnant at all ya know?

ok off to get day going see you ladies later!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz - Yay for beating hearts! I know you will have nothing but positive news to share with us soon. The day I will be able to see one, I know I will be an emotional wreck. I just hope I don't scare my physician because I plan to switch with the next pregnancy. 

Nevergivingup - Thank you so much for the warm reception. I too wish you were coming down this way. Would be awesome to meet the person with the cheerleader approach and the golden heart. That said, you should rest, after all, you are cooking our BnB baby! As for giving up, I think I would be a little more confident about this cycle had I actually seen my peak on the opk but of course I have myself to blame for that! I will speak my good news into existence though!

Garfieeeeeee - wow, it feels likes its been a while since I've seen you post ... ok, its been a while since I've been active here. How are you? I sure hope my hip pain is due to some expansion in the coccxy region. *rolling around, smearing and inhaling your baby dust* :happydance: Sorry to hear that the witch got you but I am happy to see that you remain optimistic. May September be a rewarding month for you. 

Stork - is it just me or are you ignoring me. I <3 you anyway! 

Lpkjp- glad to hear you are on the road to recovery and destressing. Destressing improves your health over all. I totally want Rosetta Stone but for a language they're not yet focusing on. I think you will enjoy Spanish, I know I did! I started learning in 4th grade and continued until I was in 9th. I stopped taking courses because my father had a fear that I loved it so much and would get to college and say that I wanted to major in it. LOL. Mind you he didn't tell me the reason until I have I finished my first degree. Have fun with that!

Shefali - I officially plan to test on the 27th but eh hem ... I bought enough of the internet cheapies during my last cycle for everyone women in my neighborhood to have one ... sooooooo, I will likely try before then. I KNOW myself. LOL

Sweet, Sweet Krissy - I just want to :hugs: you right now because I know it is painful to move on with such memories in the back of your mind. You are an amazing woman in that you have the ability to forgive. Not only are you forgiving but you've even moved on as evidenced by your committement to TTC. 

As for him not being attracted, I'm not sure thats it. Even if you've added on more curves to love, men usually just get comfortable. Its been my experience that men aren't a fan of routine. Similar to you, my DH and I have been together 6 years but married for a little over 1. We definitely had our times where I felt like the fire was dying down before we were engaged. My answer to that, make his interests my interests and convince him to make my interests his as well. Example, my hubby loves watching boxing, talking about and playing with stocks, and basically anything to do with increasing one's overall networth. I now enjoy boxing and although I am as dumb as they come when it comes to the stock market but I sure ask questions like I know what the hell I am talking about. LOL. "Ohhhh so the market is rallying today, what do you think is responsible for that?" Just like that, he goes off on several tangents for the next several minutes. My DH, I think, likes to educate others. I say all of this to encourage you to not think its all about how you've changed but rather to entertain what you can add to reestablish the connection you once had. Its natural that they more you relate, the more QUALITY time you spend together, hence the more "Babe, you know what time it is", you will have. I'm rooting for you and baby number 4. :flower:


Hopestruck - where are you dear. I just realized that you should be progressing pretty well too! Updates! Updates! Updates!!!!!

AFM -Part of me wants to have a POAS party and part of me wants to wait as long as I can. Then again, given that I had a suspected ectopic, one is advised to start seeing doctors as soon as they know so that the HCG levels are monitored closely. I don't wanna! 

Should I get a positive, I've been thinking ... I am torn between telling my husband right away or I sort of want to go for my 6 week scan so that I will be able to show him an image of a healthy baby. Is that wrong? I'm just scared of another loss although I sure have prayed against it. By the way, how many of you went with your DH for the 6 weeks scan?


----------



## BayBeeEm

Geeze, sorry about the autobiography I just typed above!


----------



## HisGrace

AngelSerenity said:


> Hey Never, good to see you online. Just do what you need to do honey.
> 
> My quick update - 10DPO, not symptom spotting, not hopeful, not even planning to test lol. Really just trying to chill this cycle and really dont think it's my month as to be honest I don't think I have any symptoms to spot, not even my normal cycle symptoms! AF due Sunday-Tuesday so we'll see what time brings. If it isnt here by Tuesday I'll maybe test then x

We are in the same boat. AF is due either Monday or Tuesday. I was supposed to be testing tomorrow, but I just can't bring myself to do it. DH wants me to test on Thursday if there's no AF by then.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh HisGrace - Nice to meet you. Looks like I will be learning lots from you. I see you have a blog. My journey has been and hot and lukewarm and I would like to get it right where it needs to be so that I can be the steward I need to be for my LOs!


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> BayBeeEmm- the whole bding thing would not be so complicated if my dh actually had a sex drive to bd with me :cry: well actually i think he does have a sex drive he just rather sit and play video games to all hours of night so by the time he comes to bed i am sound asleep and can barly open my eyes to say i love you and :kiss: goodnight. so when we are activiely ttc that is why i do the opk so i can show him see going to o and then he makes more time for me....well damn it i want sex not just when ttc but he dont get it i try to explain it to him that basically i feel like he is not attrated to me bc of the extra 50lbs i have on me compared to when we met. :cry::shrug: sigh guess it happens after 7 yrs...but in the end my mind always goes back to the fact a year and half ago he cheated on me and i guess i always will be afraid of it happening again...i forgave him but i cant forget it i know he loves me and he wont do it again but i never pegged him to do it in the first place.....ok done going down that road...
> 
> Janelley- how you doing lady? i am here for ya! :hugs:
> 
> Shefali-i guess i have been "lucky" in the fact that my body has bounced back to normal after each mc...I hope yours does to for ya..it is hard to have a mc i always feel like i was betrayed by my body ya know?:hugs:
> 
> Garfie-:hugs::hugs: i know how disappointing it is when :witch: shows up happy b-lated bday!!!! at least she held off for some bday bd i hope
> 
> lpjkp- glad to hear meds are working and that tests came back good....yes hopefully all of still waiting will have our bfp before christmas time!! :dust:
> 
> Sweetz-:happydance::happydance::happydance: oh my time to hear heartbeat yay!! so happy for you!! how is the rest of life going for ya other than that happy little bun in your oven? have you killed dh because havent heard any more about him lol
> 
> Army- :dust: cant wait to see if you get your bfp this month! i think about you often and hope that you get what you want!
> 
> Never- i hope the spitting slows down...but i remeber that on one of the teen moms and she had it her whole pregnancy FX it eases up congrats on almost 2nd tri! :happydance:
> 
> afm-this is oncall weekend for dh (he is maintenance at our apartment complex) so home all weekend which is fine bc i got my oldest ds kindergarten teacher coming monday afternoon for home visit so gotta clean up a little extra lol....oh and can i just say even though i really want that 4th and final baby i am enjoying watching my kids change so much this summer. my youngest who will be 3 in less than a month :cry: is talking to so much and is so funny..he always like to ask me in the morning momma are you awake like :dohh: my eyes are open right lol....my dd has gotten taller and is so freaking pretty it scares me when she gets to teenager...and my oldest ds is sooo tall easily 4feet and not even 6 till sep 20! i like to sit back and look at what i do have and be thankful for my 3 wonderful some times HUGE pain my ass kids but i know they love their momma and i love them so if it is gods plan that 3 is it for us then i am happy...just as long as i dont keep having mc just rather not get pregnant at all ya know?
> 
> ok off to get day going see you ladies later!

I hope i am just as lucky :hugs::hugs::hugs:
MC sucks big time.. first ttc stress then mc :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Garfield SS sweety!!*hugs*

Krissy....no I haven't killed the DH rofl!! Tempted....lol jk he says he will go with me on Wednesday, we will see!! I'm really excited and nervous bc last time we never saw, let alone heard the heartbeat. I saw it on the last u/s and it freaked me out at first lol what?! I didn't know what it was haha!! I swear though, DH is like bipolar or something...he changes his moods faster and more then a person with OCD changes their socks. And trust, I have OCD and change then pretty frequently ;) well, I did figure out to combat the horrible ms to eat more frequently (and smaller) and never, ever, ever misplace my reglan hehe I kept everything down yesterday with minimal smell induced gagging.


----------



## AngelSerenity

shefali83 said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Janelly- If you don't get your period by Monday, you should try to get a blood test to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Shefali- Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. Sometimes things get out of whack after a MC. I think the farther along you were, the longer it takes to get back to normal. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> 
> Yes dear i am using opks. infact i got lot of ewcm leading to a positive opk about 2 days before the spotting started. We bd as well around that time :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shefali, I've had 5 MCs, 2 of them this year. The first time I ovulated after both of them I had spotting which muct have been ovulation spotting. I've never had it before but it fitted in with all my temps etc. It settled down on second cycle after loss. MCs really do mess with our bodies, I'd give yourself a couple more cycles before trying to work out if something strange is going on. Easier said than done mind! Just go with the flow (excuse the pun) and keep :sex:.
> 
> And on a positive, I had my DS inbetween all those MCs so keep positive :winkwink: xoClick to expand...
> 
> oh i am so sorry for your losses :nope: cant imagine 5 !
> i am still spotting ..i should be about 7dpo now. so i think af will be here after the spotting.. i just read up that spotting between ov and af can be due to low progesterone. can be expected as the hormones must be all crazy rightnow. i am just waiting for my cycles to get regular the way they used to be.. cant handle this wait :cry: want to be pg asap :hissy:Click to expand...

I share that madness:wacko:. My last MC was on Good Friday and I forced myself to wait until July before we started TTC again as I had two pregnancies straight after each other this year without any AFs inbetween. I just wanted to give my body a better chance to recover to be in good shape for hoepfully another miracle soon :flower:. It was an extremly difficult time! I think I just expect to fall pregnant really quickly now but somehow I dont think that will happen so just trying to keep things low key to keep the stress levels down (it's not working :dohh::wacko::cry:). x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Thanks. I've just read your blog and you know what, I've been having a calling recently and I think your blog just answered it :flower:. THANK YOU.

My background regarding the church is fairly similar as well. I would currently describe myself as very spiritual and am very open to everything spiritual, receive and give messages etc, hence my username. I used to be a Christian but am struggling reaffirming my faith and I must admit the vanity of it is finding a decent church in my area :blush:. 

Sending you baby dust prayers for this cycle xo



HisGrace said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Hey Never, good to see you online. Just do what you need to do honey.
> 
> My quick update - 10DPO, not symptom spotting, not hopeful, not even planning to test lol. Really just trying to chill this cycle and really dont think it's my month as to be honest I don't think I have any symptoms to spot, not even my normal cycle symptoms! AF due Sunday-Tuesday so we'll see what time brings. If it isnt here by Tuesday I'll maybe test then x
> 
> We are in the same boat. AF is due either Monday or Tuesday. I was supposed to be testing tomorrow, but I just can't bring myself to do it. DH wants me to test on Thursday if there's no AF by then.Click to expand...


----------



## HisGrace

AngelSerenity said:


> Thanks. I've just read your blog and you know what, I've been having a calling recently and I think your blog just answered it :flower:. THANK YOU.
> 
> My background regarding the church is fairly similar as well. I would currently describe myself as very spiritual and am very open to everything spiritual, receive and give messages etc, hence my username. I used to be a Christian but am struggling reaffirming my faith and I must admit the vanity of it is finding a decent church in my area :blush:.
> 
> Sending you baby dust prayers for this cycle xo

Thanks for the well wishes. Dust to you too. :dust: Hopefully we can both celebrate our BFPs next week. :dust:


----------



## HisGrace

AngelSerenity said:


> Thanks. I've just read your blog and you know what, I've been having a calling recently and I think your blog just answered it :flower:. THANK YOU.
> 
> My background regarding the church is fairly similar as well. I would currently describe myself as very spiritual and am very open to everything spiritual, receive and give messages etc, hence my username. I used to be a Christian but am struggling reaffirming my faith and I must admit the vanity of it is finding a decent church in my area :blush:.
> 
> Sending you baby dust prayers for this cycle xo

I pray that you find all your answers. I can totally relate to that struggle. :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Well I am back from my trip. It was totally awesome and wonderful. I have good news and bad news though...

The good news is that OH is now DF :happydance: he booked a surprise floatplane trip (private) all around the BC/Alaska mountains...we landed at a lookout point and he got on his knee :cloud9:

However, this joy has been slightly ruined...I went for my beta yesterday when I got home (doc wanted to do one more before U/S). Didn't get the results right away. Then yesterday and this morning I was getting funny/strong side cramping which was really kind scaring me (ectopic) so we went to emergency this morning. The doctor did a physical exam and said there are NO signs of an ectopic and that my uterus is the right size for 7-ish weeks. BUT, he looked up my beta results from yesterday and they are only 1184 :cry: I am beside myself....soooo sad.... they don't have an ultrasound tech in on weekends so I have to go in first thing Monday morning and bring my requisition. It's an emergency form so the doctor said they should be able to get me in within the week (and of course if anything gets worse to come in again). So I will know more later. But for now I think the fate is in the numbers. 1184 is far too low. It's too low for 7 weeks and the doubling time is way too slow (I think I calculated something like 164 hours). Ugh. I should be happy but I'm just a wreck... :cry::cry::cry: 4 M/Cs in a year?????


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats hope!


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm- I never ignore ya. Love you too much lady :kiss:
Congrats on the engagement hopestruck :)
I will keep you in my heart and my prayers that your sweet LO is ok. Stick baby, STICK!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> Congrats hope!

Oh! That's sounds lovely. Congratulations! As for the HCG numbers, I hope that the outcome is a positive one. Let us know the outcome. I will likely PM you afterward. I'm remaining hopeful for your little one ...


----------



## Krissy485

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I am back from my trip. It was totally awesome and wonderful. I have good news and bad news though...
> 
> The good news is that OH is now DF :happydance: he booked a surprise floatplane trip (private) all around the BC/Alaska mountains...we landed at a lookout point and he got on his knee :cloud9:
> 
> However, this joy has been slightly ruined...I went for my beta yesterday when I got home (doc wanted to do one more before U/S). Didn't get the results right away. Then yesterday and this morning I was getting funny/strong side cramping which was really kind scaring me (ectopic) so we went to emergency this morning. The doctor did a physical exam and said there are NO signs of an ectopic and that my uterus is the right size for 7-ish weeks. BUT, he looked up my beta results from yesterday and they are only 1184 :cry: I am beside myself....soooo sad.... they don't have an ultrasound tech in on weekends so I have to go in first thing Monday morning and bring my requisition. It's an emergency form so the doctor said they should be able to get me in within the week (and of course if anything gets worse to come in again). So I will know more later. But for now I think the fate is in the numbers. 1184 is far too low. It's too low for 7 weeks and the doubling time is way too slow (I think I calculated something like 164 hours). Ugh. I should be happy but I'm just a wreck... :cry::cry::cry: 4 M/Cs in a year?????

Hope- I want to start off with the :happydance: CONGRATS!!!! Did you cry? The first time my dh proposed he just sort of bought the ring and was like here...the second time he proposed last sept..after all we went through...he planned it out...went and got me a new engament ring, we went to dinner then went to park at night that he likes to look at deer at (he is a hunter) well we were standing the the gazebo and he said did you hear that over there i looked and said your crazy but when i turned back he was down on one knee and said, "since i didnt do it right the first time, will you marry me?" i started bawling my eyes out..i will never forget that moment still get teary eye.....

Now as far as those numbers...hmmmm.....i am PRAYING that everything is ok! And what the heck about a delay on ultrasound...oh wait you live in Canada right? I always take for granted that if i were to walk in to the ER right now with what you are going through i would get scan right away and not have to wait.....universal healthcare is a good thing but the waiting thing sucks!!! I hope you get right in and get some peace of mind! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Here for ya lady!

AFM-been working on the house....got kid's room cleaned and organized now FX it can stay that way till monday lol...been working on my room and the rest of the house...i am soo not an organized person...sweetz i need some of your ocd lol.....took two opk today...early after noon was completely neg...tonight looking like faint post again i hate these damn things lol...CD 12 so still not due to o till earliest 2 more days so i guess test right on track then...took a hpt just make sure no hormone present and i guess it is the first time i was happy for bfn lol....


----------



## lisalee1

BayBeeEm- So great to hear from you again! I can't wait til you test in 4-5 days! :) OK fine- whenever you want we'll be waiting for you. 

Hopestruck- CONGRATS on the engagement! How exciting! I hope that the baby situation turns out OK. Either way, it sounds like you have a supportive person by your side so that will make it easier either way. 

Garfie- Sorry the witch got you. But at least it seems like your cycle is returning to normal. You went from 19 days to 23 days. That's really good! 

LPJ- Sounds like a great approach. It's great to switch it up sometimes. 

Krissy- Sorry to hear about the situation with your husband. It's frustrating as a woman not to feel attractive to your mate. I doubt that's what it is tho. He's probably so engrossed in his game that he doesn't think about much else. Maybe try to change up his routine a little? Send the kids somewhere, plan a romantic evening, something like that.....:hugs:

Never & BayBeeEm- By the time you read this post, I'll be 3 months!!! :dance: Thank you both for your encouragement. 

Never- What night does High School Moms come on? I mad I fell asleep on the 1st episode b/c it was pretty good. Also, I LOVE Married with Children!

Hi to Shefali, AngelSerenity, and everyone else! :hi:


----------



## garfie

Lisalee - Congrats 12 weeks :happydance: hope your symptoms ease up a little now:flower:

Hopestruck - Congrats on your engagement, when is the big day? - my hubby proposed to me via TEXT yep that's right and guess what he spelt my name wrong but geez I was so excited I didn't notice:dohh:

6 months later we were married and we are about to celebrate our 2 year wedding anniversary on Wednesday :happydance:

I am also rooting for you that the baby is ok - thinking of you hun :flower:

Krissy - I'm sure hubby still fancies you curves and all, it's just they get a bit preoccupied with those stupid games! I have three boys in my house and everyone of them gets so engrossed it drives me mad, personally I can't see the attraction - give me a good soap or reality show any day:haha: I can also understand the comment about not wanting to get pregnant if the result is a m/c although we have to have hope that the next one will be fine and of course their are plenty of ladies to back this up - so our next one will be fine hun!:hugs: ps by the way your hoping aren't you the kids room stays tidy till Monday :haha:

Never - How are you feeling today hun - I suppose I can be updated to say the Witch is in the building!:cry:

Bay - I know it's a slight improvement 19 to 23 days but it doesn't make it any easier - as most people say you are more fertile after a DNC well I am know on cycle 4! Anyway here's hoping for a September BFP!:happydance:

Shefali - Hang in there hun - easier said then done but who knows maybe we will get our BFPs together.:flower:

Storked - How's the packing going? - are you still ttc or is that on hold for now:flower:

His Grace/Angel Serenity - I have to admit I'm not very religious sometimes I wish I had something to believe in with a passion like you ladies in times of trouble I bet it helps:flower:

Hi to all the lovely ladies :flower:

AFM - CD 2 -:haha: not a lot to report except we finally had our romantic picnic yesterday (a day late) not so romantic though with 2 dogs, 2 kids and a cat:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hopestruck, many congratulations on the engagement! 

I'm praying for you and your bubs, I hope it all turns out ok. I know you said before beta was low but there is a chance bubs just implanted a little later? Reason I mention is I never get early bfps, the one that resulted in my ds I got a bfn at 20dpo, didn't get a bfp till 40dpo so my beta must have been very low as well. All turned out ok xo


----------



## Krissy485

Garfie and Lisalee-thanks for the encourgement about dh. But i should probably add in that evey other weekend all 3 kids stay at my moms house and it is on the weekend he is not on call. Our time is usually spent apart though :cry: he likes to go fishing and by the time he comes home he either just wants to watch tv or play video games. And yes i try to go fishing with him bc i dont mind it but he says i am very bad luck and he never catches anything when i am around so i am not alllowed to go any more :nope: At least he tells me he loves me everyday he used to not to but after everything we went through last yr he changed that...gotta remind myself of the good things right?

Oh and LisaLee congrats on the 12 weeks yay!!! That baby will be here before you even know it! what is your edd again? Are you going to find out what it is?

AFM: had a little one crawls into bed with us last night...well actually woke up at 3am and saw my youngest ds sleeping out side my door on the floor lol...i thought well he is sleeping i will leave him. about an hour later he was in my bed which is ok every once and while. my dd does it to but my oldest ds never does. more cleaning today yay...not....1500 word paper due tonight for school...grocery shopping and whatever else has to get done on a sunday...see you ladies later!

As always thanks for the support and love ladies means alot! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy. I hope things turn around with the hubby. Maybe a heart-to-heart might help? But you have to be careful about coming across accusatory and instead, use words like "i feel."
SS hun. Saying I love you is a good start. 

When the Dr. did my 1st scan (I posted about that about 7.5 weeks ago), they measured me at 4w 4d when I really knew I was 4-5 days ahead of that. At that time, they gave me an EDD of March 8. Even though I have since been scanned and measured at 7w5d (which was a true measurement at that time), when they printed out my U/S, it said 7w 0d. I think that's b/c they're trying to keep that same due date but I have no idea why they wouldn't just change it to be correct. 

Due date doesn't really matter b/c I will have to have a C-Section anyway due to my abdominal myo last year :( I will give more thought to whether I will try to pursue a vaginal birth in the 2nd trimester. It would be considered a "vaginal birth after C-Sec" and many doctors do not want to do it. Will see....

Garfie- Thx for the congrats! So far I haven't thrown up this morning! 
Next time, leave the pets home when you go on a romantic picnic. :)


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Janelly- If you don't get your period by Monday, you should try to get a blood test to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Shefali- Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. Sometimes things get out of whack after a MC. I think the farther along you were, the longer it takes to get back to normal. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> 
> Yes dear i am using opks. infact i got lot of ewcm leading to a positive opk about 2 days before the spotting started. We bd as well around that time :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shefali, I've had 5 MCs, 2 of them this year. The first time I ovulated after both of them I had spotting which muct have been ovulation spotting. I've never had it before but it fitted in with all my temps etc. It settled down on second cycle after loss. MCs really do mess with our bodies, I'd give yourself a couple more cycles before trying to work out if something strange is going on. Easier said than done mind! Just go with the flow (excuse the pun) and keep :sex:.
> 
> And on a positive, I had my DS inbetween all those MCs so keep positive :winkwink: xoClick to expand...
> 
> oh i am so sorry for your losses :nope: cant imagine 5 !
> i am still spotting ..i should be about 7dpo now. so i think af will be here after the spotting.. i just read up that spotting between ov and af can be due to low progesterone. can be expected as the hormones must be all crazy rightnow. i am just waiting for my cycles to get regular the way they used to be.. cant handle this wait :cry: want to be pg asap :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I share that madness:wacko:. My last MC was on Good Friday and I forced myself to wait until July before we started TTC again as I had two pregnancies straight after each other this year without any AFs inbetween. I just wanted to give my body a better chance to recover to be in good shape for hoepfully another miracle soon :flower:. It was an extremly difficult time! I think I just expect to fall pregnant really quickly now but somehow I dont think that will happen so just trying to keep things low key to keep the stress levels down (it's not working :dohh::wacko::cry:). xClick to expand...

awww :( did you get any answers to why they did not work??


----------



## Sweetz33

Well, I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. In the past few days my symptoms have changed a bit...

1-I am consistently nauseous and hit bouts of gagging/dry heaving/vomiting at the site of spit/mucous/boogers and with certain smells. 
2-Stuffed up and sneezing (but that could be allergies)
3-Blurry vision 
4-Headaches
5-Screwed up equilibrium
6- Weird rash that started on waist line an now is going down leg

I am blaming #4 & 5 on my inability at times to keep anything down. This is a very rough 1st tri for me. So different then the other two.


----------



## garfie

Sweetz hun - have you been to Doctors about the blurry vision and headaches? they don't sound like good symptoms to me:flower:

Lisalee - It wasn't through choice the pets came - we ended up having the picnic in the back garden :haha:

AFM - seriously bloated :growlmad: not liking my body at the moment at all - ah well time to dust off my CBFM and buy some OPKs this month:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

I have an appointment on Wednesday where I am going to mention it.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Shefali83, I'm seeing a RMC specialist on the 6th September. The last time I was referred, after my first 3MCs I was lucky enough to get pregnant again which resulted in my DS. So no testing was done at that time. It's 3MCs here in the UK before they refer you.

Since my latest 2MCs this year I was sent to gynaecology and had a terrbile experience, in a nutshell the consultant dismissed most of my conversation, links of MCs with PCOS (which I have), my diet etc etc, and he basically told me to do what I did when I carried before!:growlmad::cry:. I also had my last 'products of conception' sent for testing and he said they probably didnt do anything with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, I have had coagulation and thrombillia (sp) tests done and they were normal. My GP has been a lifesaver and she has referred me to a proper RMC specialist in a different hospital. She also did a couple more tests a couple of weeks ago for the sticky blood thing as her and a doctor I saw at hospital during my last MC both suspect it could be that or hormone levels due to the PCOS. My pregnancies all end at 8-10 weeks, all after good healthy scans etc. The time I did carry I followed a low GI/diabetic diet strictly and I dont know if that was the key but I will be doing that and taking aspirin if the tests aren't done by then, or dont show anything significant. I had such sugary cravings with my last pregnancy and found the diet really hard to stick to, I fear it contributed but of course we'll never know.

Tests of my last MC loss can take months where I live so I still havent heard anything from April :growlmad:

So it's a matter of keeping positive and continually looking forward, and praying a lot :winkwink: xo



shefali83 said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Janelly- If you don't get your period by Monday, you should try to get a blood test to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Shefali- Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. Sometimes things get out of whack after a MC. I think the farther along you were, the longer it takes to get back to normal. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> 
> Yes dear i am using opks. infact i got lot of ewcm leading to a positive opk about 2 days before the spotting started. We bd as well around that time :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shefali, I've had 5 MCs, 2 of them this year. The first time I ovulated after both of them I had spotting which muct have been ovulation spotting. I've never had it before but it fitted in with all my temps etc. It settled down on second cycle after loss. MCs really do mess with our bodies, I'd give yourself a couple more cycles before trying to work out if something strange is going on. Easier said than done mind! Just go with the flow (excuse the pun) and keep :sex:.
> 
> And on a positive, I had my DS inbetween all those MCs so keep positive :winkwink: xoClick to expand...
> 
> oh i am so sorry for your losses :nope: cant imagine 5 !
> i am still spotting ..i should be about 7dpo now. so i think af will be here after the spotting.. i just read up that spotting between ov and af can be due to low progesterone. can be expected as the hormones must be all crazy rightnow. i am just waiting for my cycles to get regular the way they used to be.. cant handle this wait :cry: want to be pg asap :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I share that madness:wacko:. My last MC was on Good Friday and I forced myself to wait until July before we started TTC again as I had two pregnancies straight after each other this year without any AFs inbetween. I just wanted to give my body a better chance to recover to be in good shape for hoepfully another miracle soon :flower:. It was an extremly difficult time! I think I just expect to fall pregnant really quickly now but somehow I dont think that will happen so just trying to keep things low key to keep the stress levels down (it's not working :dohh::wacko::cry:). xClick to expand...
> 
> awww :( did you get any answers to why they did not work??Click to expand...


----------



## AngelSerenity

Sweetz, hope you're feeling better soon. I know it can be difficult when you feel rotten, but those are good signs all is going well. I used to take dizzy spells when I was pregnant, apparently is it quite normal. Make sure you get your BP checked just in case everything is taking its toll a bit. The rash one I've never heard of, have you changed anything in your washing powders, soaps etc? Thinking of you x


----------



## Storked

Hey Garfie, I am packing up a bit. We are on for TTC though becaus he has to be trained in Houston first and I am tired of waiting. I want my baby dang it :)
I am so nervous about Houston. My family is too. They are delighted at the thought of Bangkok but Houston feels so close and so out of reach that they all sniffle.

CD4 here! Where is everyone at? What you got planned this cycle? I am just popping prenatals and CoQ10 :)
Going to try and be chill this cycle. I'm too tired to obsess much lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Angel. I think I will feel more optimistic after my appointment on Wednesday. :)


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- I hope you feel better soon hun!

Storked- LOVE your attitude! I am currently CD13 after mc and still not sure what we are going to do....i did get some faint pos on opk..ran out and didnt but anymore today oops...but cm is changing so i am sure body is right back to ovulating...now what about dh? hmmm....

Lisalee- I had c-sections with all three of my babies. I was overdue with the first and after 18hour induction they figured out he was transverse :dohh: ummmm....yeah i told them that he was going to be too big...i am barely 5foot 2inches and dh is 6foot 2inches and we were both big babies so i knew i was going have a big one. sure enough first one was 20 1/2in and 8pounds 10oz! with 2nd baby, dd, i knew i wanted a planned csection. i loved having the control of picking the day i was going to go in and have her and she was born 10days before her due date and was 21 1/2inches and 8pounds 4 ounces. Well when baby #3 came along i also had a condition where i had way too much amniotic fluid, over 5pound by the time i delivered him, so with that type of complication they actually recommend a csection bc if the chance of a prolapse cord once the water breaks. He was born 8 days early and was 21 1/2 inches long and weighed in at 8pounds 11 ounces. The recovery was not bad at all and with in a week i felt normal again. plus after surgery they give you pain killers with vag births they just give over the counter stuff and plenty of my friends have said they felt like they need something stronger.... so planned csections in my opinion is not too bad...

afm- got some stuff done today but still gotta write that paper...grrr...night all!


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy, thanks for such a detailed response. It's just that I've always wanted to have a water birth ever since I've heard about it and saw it on TV. Now I know that will probably never happen b/c of the previous surgery and needing to be in a hospital, but part of me really wants the option to go through with a vaginal birth. I don't want to be forced to have a c-section going forward. :(


----------



## Krissy485

lisalee1 said:


> Krissy, thanks for such a detailed response. It's just that I've always wanted to have a water birth ever since I've heard about it and saw it on TV. Now I know that will probably never happen b/c of the previous surgery and needing to be in a hospital, but part of me really wants the option to go through with a vaginal birth. I don't want to be forced to have a c-section going forward. :(

Have you talked to your doctor about the risks of a vbac? My doctor had told me that the chance of unterine rupture would be less than 2% and that if I wanted I could try. For me persoanlly I just knew if my first baby was so big all my others would be the same way and I did not want to try and in the end still end up with a csection. If yoru doctor is not keen about it then maybe look into a different doctor or even a midwife, just because one says not does not mean they all will. I have one friend who had two csections in 2 years and then end up pregnant again less than a year later and found a doctor who would do a vbac. Good luck hun you should be able to do the birth plan you want, or at lest try! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

oh and so did not get that paper done...did not realize how much research it would actually be...oh well turn it in tomorrow late i guess it is after mindnight and i am so not staying up any later for 2 more points....i need to learn that just because something is not due till sunday does not mean i cant turn it in a day or two early :dohh: i think leason learned this time!


----------



## Storked

Get him on board Krissy. Put the kids to bed and have a naked movie night :)


----------



## nevergivingup

WOW...so much to read....YAYYYY, I love it!

Ok sooo I sneaked on here to see what's happening Bc the Wknds belong to my DH.sorry ladies I thought about y'all though!! So Bc I missed so much I'm def not going to remember everything that was sad, apologies. And I may not get everyone.

BayBeeEm: I'm sooo stoked about your POSITIVITY!!! I love it, def speak it into existence ma'am, I'm speaking for you and with you!! Now go out in that neighborhood and share those hpt with your neighbors, I'm sure all those sticks is dangerous!!! You were soo right about men. I can be your cheerleader all the way over here!!

Hopestruck; how lovely and sweet, I'm sooo glad you n "DF" made it back safely!! CONGRATS MA'AM!!! Any planning? SN: I'm sooo sorry that those numbers weren't as high as you wanted them to be but trust me ma'am Miracles can happen...you just have to have faith the size of a mustard seed. Don't give up yet and claim that m/c, God works miracles just to test your faith. As much as a realist as you are, sometimes it's ok to believe and want things that you cannot see. I'm still holding on for my twin that the doc gave up on on, but just Bc her mouth said one thing MY heart and faith in God says another. GL ma'am, I'm always rooting for you. Count your blessing as they come, you got a soon to be Husband rejoicing is def in order! 

Lpjkp: welcome bk ma'am, you know we always misses you!! And it sounds like you're getting back in the game, GO YOU, Mrs.BUSY PANTS!! lol just kidding! I love it!! Never give up on something you want!!

Shefali: I'm hoping your cycle returns to normal it can be a rollercoaster but once it's over and everything back to normal you'll be complaining about excessive BD! GL ma'am!

Stork; you want that baby dang it, an I want it for you too, NOW GO GET IT!!!

Garfie: I always love to see you post since I see you're a traveler! I'm sorry AF showed, but ma'am September is 3 wks away giving AF to come and go and time for you to gear up for "O" so def hang in there!!

AngelSerenity: Love your POSITIVITY, it's contagious!!

Sweetz: sorry for all the Symptns, hope you feel better soon. Keep us updated on appt.

Lisalee: CONGRATS ON BEING 12WEEKS!!! 3 MONTHS PREGNANT, GO YOU!!!!!! You are moving sooo along, you're going to be 13wks next wk!!! I totally not sure if "High School Moms" comes on Sunday definitely, but I saw a preview where it said it suppose to come on Sundays @ 9 or 10pm. I I hope that m/s is easing up.will you be getting the baby magazines after your 12wk appt.?

Krissy: BayBeeEm is sooo right ab DH, I do the same thing, my DH loves his videogames, basketball, football,wrestling,COD, and everything else, and I sit right there and play it with him, and he loves that. I watches football with him, i make his interest mine, his hobbies mine. And in return he gives me quality time,not as much as I want but just enough to make me happy. And our marriage is sooo much better, you have to understand their still men, mine was never a talker evn before we got married, and we were boyfriend and girlfriend for 7 1/2 years before we got married so I had a idea what I was getting into, and all the good stuff about him outweighed the negative Bc mo one is perfect, and we all kindve know what we're getting ourselves into before we say I DO, so we can't expect for them to change after we basically "gave our lives to them".GL(remember what may work for me or others may not work for you, just opinions)

Hi to HisGrace and the other awesome ladies!!

AFM: Today is DH and I 1st year anniversary 08/20/12 It has been a journey but I wouldn't change anything about him or what we've been through Bc they are lessons learned! And he's taking the day off to spend with me..Yayy so I will be M.I.A again. No m/s this Sun. strange.. I've had a aching knot like cramp on the backside of my Left shoulder and it's driving me crazy, I'm sure I slept wrong Bc it's only in that one spot and it only hurts when I move my arm and position my back the same way everytime. It's driving my DH crazy Bc he fears about a m/c, so I try not to worry or say anything TO him Bc he'll be asking me how I feel or am I alright all day long. But as much as I fear to have another one, I know I did all I can do so the rest Is left to GOD, and if it's not meant to be now then I'll keep praying for him TO bless me with it in due time BUT NOT THINKING AB m/c..got to stay positive!

Well it's 4:00am, time for me and Lisalee favorite show, "Married With Children", that show is sooo funny. I will update the list later.

GL ladies, and sorry for the Essay, I see it's becoming a common thing which BayBeeEm is awesome, no aplogies for getting everything out..BC WE WANT TO HEAR!!


----------



## lpjkp

*Hope: *First of all, congrats on your engagement!! That is fantastic news!! Have plenty of fun planning that wedding of your dreams&#8230;just remember to keep the bridezilla at bay (I know from experience, and it wasn&#8217;t a pretty sight!)
Secondly, try not to jump to any conclusions with your beta results&#8230;babies are little miracles in themselves and you&#8217;ve done such a fantastic job so far making the little one and providing a lovely toasty little nest in there for it to grow! I totally agree with Never that you can&#8217;t give up hope&#8230;I bet it&#8217;s just a little stubborn bugger that is trying to hide away for a little longer because it is so snug in there! Besides, it says on the internet that you can&#8217;t rely solely on HCG levels to determine pregnancy success, and that an ultrasound is much more accurate x

*Sweetz:* They sound like sucky pregnancy symptoms&#8230;hope all goes well at your doctor appointment and that they&#8217;re just temporary symptoms that will disappear along with the 1st trimester!

*Storked*: Sounds like you have a very exciting adventure up ahead! I hope everything goes well, and that a little baby will be the icing on the cake! You definitely deserve it!

*Krissy:* Wow! You sound like a very busy lady from your posts! Hope &#8220;o&#8221; day comes round thick and fast!

*Lisalee:* Woop! Congrats on the 12 week mark!! How amazing is that!! That&#8217;s like nearly a 1/3 of the way through your pregnancy!! I hope you can start to breathe a sigh of relief, because you&#8217;ve definitely reached a great milestone!

*Garfie:* Sorry to hear about those disappointing cycles&#8230;my cycles have increased by about a week since my m/c (Bummer because I don&#8217;t want to have less chances to conceive/year!) but I&#8217;m hoping that these cycle changes are just a temporary thing for us both!
That picnic sounds very &#8220;romantic&#8221; too, and I can relate to that! Even though there&#8217;s no kids in the picture yet, we don&#8217;t get much romantic time with 2 dogs, a cat and a rabbit either!

*Never:* Happy anniversary!!! I hope you and your DH have a lovely day filled with romance and fun!! Try not to think anything negative about your symptoms, everything has to ease off at some point, right? Your little baby has made his/her presence known and it&#8217;s time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy! I think a &#8220;nearly congrats&#8221; is in order, too, because your ticker says your 2 days away from that awesome 12 week mark!!! How exciting!!!!!!
Hello to everyone else that I haven&#8217;t gotten round to mentioning!
AFM: Finally took a sneak of when I had my LMP and my ovulation date, and that would make me 4/5dpo today! That&#8217;s pretty awesome that I managed to go nearly a week without knowing how far along in my cycle I am! Looks like, because I ovulated late again, my cycle will be around 32 days again, which is a bummer! That darn m/c gave me nothing but an infection and longer cycles! Still, that tells me that I&#8217;ll be expecting my AF to arrive around the 28th August, so I&#8217;ll be testing around that date if nothing happens&#8230;as of now, I&#8217;ve had nothing to note, no changes in CM, no cramping, no sore breasts (Though my nipples get a little tingly, so maybe the soreness is on its way)&#8230;Normal pre-AF symptoms I&#8217;ve come to know and not love!


----------



## Storked

Lpjkp, don't count yourself out and way to go you on not obsessing! I am planning to go your route! :dust: and :hugs:
Happy anniversary Never! My husband is taking the day off tomorrow so we will be together too :) did I tell you that while he is training that he will be away from me for weeks at a time? Reminds me a bit of you telling me about your spouse! Sending positive thoughts and prayers out to your sweet family so that you guys find reassurance that your sweet LO is ok :hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

Never and LPJ- Thanks for the congrats! I am very excited and it feels like a milestone. Just 1 more week til 2nd trimester! I was just celebrating my end to MS when I literally just vomited IN MY HAND while typing this post!!!! Seriously. Crazy! Didn't even see that one coming. But at least I'm not nauseous right now. :)

Never- I watched High School Moms last night. I guess that other girl really got kicked out of the school last week, huh? I missed the end of last week's episode but didn't see her on last night. 
I'm sure the shoulder pain is nothing but sleeping in the wrong position. Definitely not a link to something bad so nothing to worry about besides finding a better sleeping position!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Lisalee - congrats on 12 weeks! Here's to having a continued health pregnancy.

Nevergivingup - happy anniversary. Enjoy that one on one time with your hubby!!!!!

Lpjkp - I just noticed that often switch around the j and the k in your name. Forgive me, I'm usually not that insensitive. I'm looking forward to your testing and tingly nips is something! I will echo Lisalee and say "Don't count yourself out."

Storked - lol @ make a naked movie night! I really think Krissy should too! LOL. So how long is your countdown to the move? 

Everyone else, I hope you're feeling great and thinking positive!

AFM - Not much to report. The most exciting thing right now is the incompetence of my boss. She absolutely has to be the most unprofessional and unprepared person I know in leadership. I don't say this a disgruntle employee. I say it because its true! LOL


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm, just depends on how fast he goes through training in Houston! As for the Houston move...we move in September! I will start packing today...after a nap hehe. Had a late naked movie might last night hehe
So what was your boss up to? My last boss was like a grandpa to me :D


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks ladies for so much advice about dh...I have tried making his hobbies my own..i actually do like watching sports with him and our fav college team has always been the same even before we met, Michigan State Spartan, I have even gone to a few football and basketball games with him :) as far as teh video games go he plays the playstation 3 online so all his friends are in his headset lol...i try and sit and watch becasue i cant really play whlie he does and after awhile it is boring for me and ihave to be quiet because he doesnt like the background noise in his mic...oh well...and naked movie night sounds fun but honestly we sleep naked every night..yeah after being together for 6 years last year he asked me why we didnt and i said i dont know and ever since then we do every night just have to keep robe in arm reach for when little ones need lol....i love him death and we do enjoy a lot of the same shows and getting out of the house some times...i married a home body and he always has been shouldnt be a surprise to me know :dohh::haha:

Never-nice to see ya lady! nice to hear everythihg is going great....when is your next scan?

Storked- wow your move is coming up fast!!! enjoy huston!

Lpjkp- i hope your cycles become more normal soon...and yes it is nice not to stress about what cycle day...for now we are waiting till i see the doc next week so no testing next month...well not planned at least lol

Lisalee- i watched highschool moms last night to..i liked it...

my kids have been seeing the previews for TLC's new show Abby and Brittney the conjoined twins and boy do they have alot of questions! I think that show is going to be a great teaching tool for me to use with my kids to show them how someone can look way different but they are the same as us...

ok back to work for me oldest ds teacher will be here in 3 1/2 hours eeek!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies

Quick check in since DH and I fell asleep after eatin lunch and he's still sleep I decided I'd check in to see what's going on with the lovely ladies.

BayBeeEm: def don't count yourself out, babydust, babydust!!!

Stork: Wow, your DH is going to be away from you too? That's ok Bc it makes the relationship sooo much more exciting and romantical too. As much as I love to have him home after awhile he does begin to aggravate me in a great way of course. Don't worry you always have me on BABY AND BUMP, we can anticipate together.

THANKS LADIES for ALL the Congrats, y'all are truly special to me. Can't do too many personals, my battery is about to die, so I will check back in later, after DH n I go out. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Storked - Ha! Somehow I missed your impending move to Houston before going overseas. I need to pay better attention! My boss is an interesting sort. She is young and ahead of her time and therefore doesn't really respect her peers in the organization, much less, those under her. LOL 

Krissy - I don't blame you about the getting bored with the video games. I'm not a fan. I used to be all about a good video game when Sonic the Hedge Hog and the Super Mario Brothers were cool. Yes, I'm totally dating myself! As for sleeping nakey :blush: I would love to try that out but I'm kinda worried that DH excitement from seeing my nakedness will be reduced if I do. LOL 

Nevergivingup - I'm not counting myself out. Totally sticking to my guns about speaking a BFP into existence. I hope to have more to share as implantation nears. Here's to being three months behind you!

AFM - So I was looking at one of those gender prediction calendars and it said if I were to conceive this month, I would have a boy. Kinda made me :happydance:. Although, I would be just as thrilled to have a girl! Girls are so darling. I can't wait to pig tail and dress my minime. Hehe! I only rejoice over the possibility of having a boy because it would make DH happy since he is totally into "having someone to carry the family name". Totally a cultural thing!


----------



## bamagurl

Oh my so much to catch up on...

Hope~ CONGRATS on the engagement! How romantic & sweet! So excited for you! :wohoo: Regarding little baby, I hope everything goes okay. Keep us updated! Like never said, sometimes we just have to have the faith of a mustard seed! :hugs:

Never~ Yay on the anniversary today! So super exciting! When do you go for another appointment? Hopefully the spitting & throwing up will cease although gotta admit they are wonderful reminders that baby bean is doing wonderfully & hanging in there! 

BayBeeEm~ OMG tww!!! :wohoo: When are you planning on testing? Or will we just be riding it out until we see af is late??? 

Storked~ Hope everything is going well with you! Must say loved the naked movie night comment! That sounds like a wonderful way to spend the night! I may have to plan one of those this weekend, the hubs is off Thursday-Monday!!! Sounds like the perfect time! Thanks for the idea :thumbup:

Sweetz~ How exciting to hear the heartbeat! That will be a wonderful appointment! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

New Ladies~ :wave: hope you all are doing wonderful! This is a great thread to join!

Ladies waiting for O, :sex:'ing, & in the tww~ :dust: to you all!

Ladies who are starting a new cycle~ Next month is it! Plus who doesn't love a little extra :sex: 

AFM~ super relaxed approach, nothing really to approach. Had some cramping yesterday for a little bit, & some twinges today. :sex:'ing last night just in case! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY NEVER!!!! YAY!!! ^_^

Storked...get to beddin girl!!! lol hehehe

I am a bit out of it today but I have been a busy bee. Lots of changes happening around here. Nervous but excited for appointment in 2 days....OMG 2 DAYS!!!! ^_^ hehe Did some laundry today, cleaned house, did some landscaping, washed the dogs, cooked....just call me little miss housemaker lol I needed change and this was all I can do ATM Come January, DH and I have decided...well I decided he agreed, that we will be living in different places. He will move back in with his brother, I will be getting my own place. We are staying in the same area, but just not together. It is for the best and actually we both are in better, less stressful, moods after making that decision. We will remain friends, and parents, but as for our marriage...that most likely is gone the wayside. It is all good...we are both happier now. Weird huh? 

Well I am about to watch my DVR'd SOA shows. Mmmm Jax is such a hottie!! *drool* I will pop back in a little later dolls! *hugs*


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh no, Sweetz. I don't know how to feel. I know I don't like it but I can't help but recognize your optimism. You and hubby know whats best for you. I hope you will have all of the support you're going to need in the flesh, you have more than enough on the world wide web ... thinking of you.


----------



## Sweetz33

I am optimistic as the stress is gone. I do have a lot of support in the flesh. I have a great circle of close friends here that know what is going on and they are my foundation...they are great, y'all would love them! ^_^


----------



## garfie

Never - happy anniversary:happydance: hope you both had a lovely night:winkwink: hubby took me to Parris for our first anniversary was so lovely after spending 74 days living in a caravan whilst waiting to move:wacko:

Sweetz - I agree with you hun if it ain't working then its time to make the changes - I did I left my ex hubby when I was 3 months pregnant and with a toddler, no one says it will be easy but from my experience it makes you stronger:happydance: and if in the future there is a way back you will be in a much stronger position. Wishing you lots of luck:hugs:

Afm - my children have gone to visit their nan so me and hubby have some time alone :winkwink: they only went this afternoon and im missing them already - hubby! :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I am so sorry. That is so hard. When my ex and I separated..I don't even remember the first month. I was so depressed that I was just in a haze. If anyone tried to talk to me I would just cry until they grew uncomfortable and wandered off. :hugs:
Bama, naked movie night is amazing! If only my tv was in the bedroom hehe!
Never, I am afraid of my spouse being gone. I hate sleeping by myself! But I also afraid that I will have so much fun eating crap and farting freely that I may resent him when he is home ;)
BayBeeEm, are you a fan of Dilbert? :D

AFM: I should be fertile starting next Thursday. I hope this is my cycle because I am getting impatient :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

bamagurl said:


> Oh my so much to catch up on...
> 
> Hope~ CONGRATS on the engagement! How romantic & sweet! So excited for you! :wohoo: Regarding little baby, I hope everything goes okay. Keep us updated! Like never said, sometimes we just have to have the faith of a mustard seed! :hugs:
> 
> Never~ Yay on the anniversary today! So super exciting! When do you go for another appointment? Hopefully the spitting & throwing up will cease although gotta admit they are wonderful reminders that baby bean is doing wonderfully & hanging in there!
> 
> BayBeeEm~ OMG tww!!! :wohoo: When are you planning on testing? Or will we just be riding it out until we see af is late???
> 
> Storked~ Hope everything is going well with you! Must say loved the naked movie night comment! That sounds like a wonderful way to spend the night! I may have to plan one of those this weekend, the hubs is off Thursday-Monday!!! Sounds like the perfect time! Thanks for the idea :thumbup:
> 
> Sweetz~ How exciting to hear the heartbeat! That will be a wonderful appointment! Can't wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> New Ladies~ :wave: hope you all are doing wonderful! This is a great thread to join!
> 
> Ladies waiting for O, :sex:'ing, & in the tww~ :dust: to you all!
> 
> Ladies who are starting a new cycle~ Next month is it! Plus who doesn't love a little extra :sex:
> 
> AFM~ super relaxed approach, nothing really to approach. Had some cramping yesterday for a little bit, & some twinges today. :sex:'ing last night just in case! :thumbup:

Yes ma'am, alas the TWW. Oh! I am trying to wait it out but part of me wants to test everyday until positive because clearly, positive is the only result that will come up. LOL.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Storked said:


> Sweetz, I am so sorry. That is so hard. When my ex and I separated..I don't even remember the first month. I was so depressed that I was just in a haze. If anyone tried to talk to me I would just cry until they grew uncomfortable and wandered off. :hugs:
> Bama, naked movie night is amazing! If only my tv was in the bedroom hehe!
> Never, I am afraid of my spouse being gone. I hate sleeping by myself! But I also afraid that I will have so much fun eating crap and farting freely that I may resent him when he is home ;)
> BayBeeEm, are you a fan of Dilbert? :D
> 
> AFM: I should be fertile starting next Thursday. I hope this is my cycle because I am getting impatient :)

Dilbert, I've never seen it before. Tell me more :flower:


----------



## Storked

Best office cartoon ever! Look it up and love :D


----------



## Sweetz33

y'all are just awesome....I am a strong person and I feel no worries when it comes to this decision


----------



## BayBeeEm

Googling in 5 ... 4 ...


----------



## Storked

If I wasn't too lazy to get on my computer I'd post some for you BayBeeEm
:) Catbert is my favorite!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Ok, so I lied. I'd forgotten what the name of this comic was. Yes! Very, very funny!


----------



## Sweetz33

Dilbert and Catbert are awesome!


----------



## Storked

I liked it when Dilbert said that the only thing stopping him from becoming a serial killer was his distaste for manual labor LOL! The dark side of office humor right?!


----------



## lisalee1

BayBeeEm- excited about your TWW! Hoping this is your month!

Never- Happy anniversary!!! Hope you have a wonderful evening with your hubby.

Storked- Naked movie night!!! Best idea EVER!!!! Keep em rolling! I will surely implement that one in the near future. 

Krissy- Thanks for the info about planning a birthing plan. I will definitely look into that.


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies.. Sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I've been in sort of a funk lately. My hubby and I have been going back and forth as to whether we should try to conceive another baby... It's too much for me to think about at this moment, so I've decided to focus on other things that are more important at the time. My kitchen! We've been remodeling our kitchen since February and it's still not done. I'm in love with the look of subway tile, but the price--not so much. So, long story short, I was able to buy 50sqft for $120. That may sound like a lot, but actually, I was able to haggle with the sales lady, and it would have cost me (((drum roll))) $400!!! Talk about a score. Now, if I could just find my motivation, I'd be set.

I haven't really had time to read what everyone has been saying. I saw someone got engaged. Congrats! 

Sweetz- I read that you're separating. If it makes you feel any better, sometimes it's that time apart that makes you realize how much you love someone and you want to spend the rest of your life with that person and you'll do anything to get them back. So, lets hope your hubby gets hit in the head with that reality blow. :winkwink:

Storked- I read that you're TTC is that right? Alright! I wish you the best and hope that it happens for you girl! Just remember patience is a virtue:haha:

Baby- I hope that you get you're BFP soon.:happydance:

Krissy- How have you been? Are you and hubby going to ttc this month?

Sorry, I haven't addressed everyone else, I've been trying to keep my mind busy and not think about the MC. Although these cramps don't make it easy--they are just a constant reminder. 

You are all a bunch of lovely ladies and I'm just really glad I joined this thread. So, to each and every one of you. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Janelley, do what is best for you honey! :hugs:
Why can't impatience be a virtue? ;)


----------



## Storked

How come the Lifetime Nora Robert's movies aren't on Netflix? I am in mood :)


----------



## lpjkp

Ok ladies, I feel slightly freaked out...!!!

Over the last couple of nights I've been having really restless night and really vivid baby dreams (Last night I dreamt that my DH dragged me along to get an ultrasound even though I told him there was no way I could be pregnant, and there were two babies in there...It was so realistic and I remember every detail of it)...woke up with really sore boobs, so I figured "Hey, 6dpo today, I might aswell start my POAS addiction!"

I've got plenty of the 10miu ultrasensitive tests so, figuring that because I needed a wee anyway and could do a double whammy and test, I thought go for it! 

This is where I'm confused...within a minute a really faint 2nd line popped up and I thought "Huh?!" There's no possible way I could get a second line this early on is there?! And can you can an evap within a minute?! If I tilt the test in all ways, that line is still there?

I'm soo soo confused...I guess I'll have to keep testing over the next few days...maybe it was just a faulty test? Though, because I'm a dork and didn't trust it, I tested again in a cup of water and there's no line at all on that test?


----------



## shefali83

hey ladies i am pulling my hair this side:wacko:
AS you all know i started spotting from 2 dpo.. i started ttc as soon as mmc bleeding stopped. i confirmed OV with ewcm and positive opk. No af yet. 
well the spotting stopped at 7 dpo :wacko: This is so weird! could this be due to low progesterone or maybe my cycle is messed up after mc. cant be implantation as it tooo early for that :shrug: i have white creamy cm now(TMI). Af due this saturday.. Thoughts please? Anyone experienced this??
last week my hcg was 0 and u/s was clear as well..

:wacko:


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> Ok ladies, I feel slightly freaked out...!!!
> 
> Over the last couple of nights I've been having really restless night and really vivid baby dreams (Last night I dreamt that my DH dragged me along to get an ultrasound even though I told him there was no way I could be pregnant, and there were two babies in there...It was so realistic and I remember every detail of it)...woke up with really sore boobs, so I figured "Hey, 6dpo today, I might aswell start my POAS addiction!"
> 
> I've got plenty of the 10miu ultrasensitive tests so, figuring that because I needed a wee anyway and could do a double whammy and test, I thought go for it!
> 
> This is where I'm confused...within a minute a really faint 2nd line popped up and I thought "Huh?!" There's no possible way I could get a second line this early on is there?! And can you can an evap within a minute?! If I tilt the test in all ways, that line is still there?
> 
> I'm soo soo confused...I guess I'll have to keep testing over the next few days...maybe it was just a faulty test? Though, because I'm a dork and didn't trust it, I tested again in a cup of water and there's no line at all on that test?

Wow its definitely early but exciting! Can you post a pic for us?? :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Lpjkp - Oooooh fingers crossed for you - I have some 10ml ones and I have not seen a second pink line faint or otherwise. Remind me again about your cycle so I can obsess with you:flower: Didn't you use the CBFM?

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi Shefali83, I'm seeing a RMC specialist on the 6th September. The last time I was referred, after my first 3MCs I was lucky enough to get pregnant again which resulted in my DS. So no testing was done at that time. It's 3MCs here in the UK before they refer you.
> 
> Since my latest 2MCs this year I was sent to gynaecology and had a terrbile experience, in a nutshell the consultant dismissed most of my conversation, links of MCs with PCOS (which I have), my diet etc etc, and he basically told me to do what I did when I carried before!:growlmad::cry:. I also had my last 'products of conception' sent for testing and he said they probably didnt do anything with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I have had coagulation and thrombillia (sp) tests done and they were normal. My GP has been a lifesaver and she has referred me to a proper RMC specialist in a different hospital. She also did a couple more tests a couple of weeks ago for the sticky blood thing as her and a doctor I saw at hospital during my last MC both suspect it could be that or hormone levels due to the PCOS. My pregnancies all end at 8-10 weeks, all after good healthy scans etc. The time I did carry I followed a low GI/diabetic diet strictly and I dont know if that was the key but I will be doing that and taking aspirin if the tests aren't done by then, or dont show anything significant. I had such sugary cravings with my last pregnancy and found the diet really hard to stick to, I fear it contributed but of course we'll never know.
> 
> Tests of my last MC loss can take months where I live so I still havent heard anything from April :growlmad:
> 
> So it's a matter of keeping positive and continually looking forward, and praying a lot :winkwink: xo
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Janelly- If you don't get your period by Monday, you should try to get a blood test to put your mind at ease.
> 
> Shefali- Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. Sometimes things get out of whack after a MC. I think the farther along you were, the longer it takes to get back to normal. Are you using OPKs?
> 
> 
> Yes dear i am using opks. infact i got lot of ewcm leading to a positive opk about 2 days before the spotting started. We bd as well around that time :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shefali, I've had 5 MCs, 2 of them this year. The first time I ovulated after both of them I had spotting which muct have been ovulation spotting. I've never had it before but it fitted in with all my temps etc. It settled down on second cycle after loss. MCs really do mess with our bodies, I'd give yourself a couple more cycles before trying to work out if something strange is going on. Easier said than done mind! Just go with the flow (excuse the pun) and keep :sex:.
> 
> And on a positive, I had my DS inbetween all those MCs so keep positive :winkwink: xoClick to expand...
> 
> oh i am so sorry for your losses :nope: cant imagine 5 !
> i am still spotting ..i should be about 7dpo now. so i think af will be here after the spotting.. i just read up that spotting between ov and af can be due to low progesterone. can be expected as the hormones must be all crazy rightnow. i am just waiting for my cycles to get regular the way they used to be.. cant handle this wait :cry: want to be pg asap :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> I share that madness:wacko:. My last MC was on Good Friday and I forced myself to wait until July before we started TTC again as I had two pregnancies straight after each other this year without any AFs inbetween. I just wanted to give my body a better chance to recover to be in good shape for hoepfully another miracle soon :flower:. It was an extremly difficult time! I think I just expect to fall pregnant really quickly now but somehow I dont think that will happen so just trying to keep things low key to keep the stress levels down (it's not working :dohh::wacko::cry:). xClick to expand...
> 
> awww :( did you get any answers to why they did not work??Click to expand...Click to expand...

hey dear even i have lots of tests coming up on the 5th.. In our country we do not get insurance for pregnancy related issues..only for delivery. So everything is done privately here which is ok as it isnt too expensive here. I really pray we get our answers this time and proper treatment for it! fingers crossed for both of us.. waiting for the answers sucks. i have a really low patience level :wacko: Lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Lisalee - Congrats 12 weeks :happydance: hope your symptoms ease up a little now:flower:
> 
> Hopestruck - Congrats on your engagement, when is the big day? - my hubby proposed to me via TEXT yep that's right and guess what he spelt my name wrong but geez I was so excited I didn't notice:dohh:
> 
> 6 months later we were married and we are about to celebrate our 2 year wedding anniversary on Wednesday :happydance:
> 
> I am also rooting for you that the baby is ok - thinking of you hun :flower:
> 
> Krissy - I'm sure hubby still fancies you curves and all, it's just they get a bit preoccupied with those stupid games! I have three boys in my house and everyone of them gets so engrossed it drives me mad, personally I can't see the attraction - give me a good soap or reality show any day:haha: I can also understand the comment about not wanting to get pregnant if the result is a m/c although we have to have hope that the next one will be fine and of course their are plenty of ladies to back this up - so our next one will be fine hun!:hugs: ps by the way your hoping aren't you the kids room stays tidy till Monday :haha:
> 
> Never - How are you feeling today hun - I suppose I can be updated to say the Witch is in the building!:cry:
> 
> Bay - I know it's a slight improvement 19 to 23 days but it doesn't make it any easier - as most people say you are more fertile after a DNC well I am know on cycle 4! Anyway here's hoping for a September BFP!:happydance:
> 
> Shefali - Hang in there hun - easier said then done but who knows maybe we will get our BFPs together.:flower:
> 
> Storked - How's the packing going? - are you still ttc or is that on hold for now:flower:
> 
> His Grace/Angel Serenity - I have to admit I'm not very religious sometimes I wish I had something to believe in with a passion like you ladies in times of trouble I bet it helps:flower:
> 
> Hi to all the lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> AFM - CD 2 -:haha: not a lot to report except we finally had our romantic picnic yesterday (a day late) not so romantic though with 2 dogs, 2 kids and a cat:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yay fingers crossed for us :kiss: :hugs: :baby:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> WOW...so much to read....YAYYYY, I love it!
> 
> Ok sooo I sneaked on here to see what's happening Bc the Wknds belong to my DH.sorry ladies I thought about y'all though!! So Bc I missed so much I'm def not going to remember everything that was sad, apologies. And I may not get everyone.
> 
> BayBeeEm: I'm sooo stoked about your POSITIVITY!!! I love it, def speak it into existence ma'am, I'm speaking for you and with you!! Now go out in that neighborhood and share those hpt with your neighbors, I'm sure all those sticks is dangerous!!! You were soo right about men. I can be your cheerleader all the way over here!!
> 
> Hopestruck; how lovely and sweet, I'm sooo glad you n "DF" made it back safely!! CONGRATS MA'AM!!! Any planning? SN: I'm sooo sorry that those numbers weren't as high as you wanted them to be but trust me ma'am Miracles can happen...you just have to have faith the size of a mustard seed. Don't give up yet and claim that m/c, God works miracles just to test your faith. As much as a realist as you are, sometimes it's ok to believe and want things that you cannot see. I'm still holding on for my twin that the doc gave up on on, but just Bc her mouth said one thing MY heart and faith in God says another. GL ma'am, I'm always rooting for you. Count your blessing as they come, you got a soon to be Husband rejoicing is def in order!
> 
> Lpjkp: welcome bk ma'am, you know we always misses you!! And it sounds like you're getting back in the game, GO YOU, Mrs.BUSY PANTS!! lol just kidding! I love it!! Never give up on something you want!!
> 
> Shefali: I'm hoping your cycle returns to normal it can be a rollercoaster but once it's over and everything back to normal you'll be complaining about excessive BD! GL ma'am!
> 
> Stork; you want that baby dang it, an I want it for you too, NOW GO GET IT!!!
> 
> Garfie: I always love to see you post since I see you're a traveler! I'm sorry AF showed, but ma'am September is 3 wks away giving AF to come and go and time for you to gear up for "O" so def hang in there!!
> 
> AngelSerenity: Love your POSITIVITY, it's contagious!!
> 
> Sweetz: sorry for all the Symptns, hope you feel better soon. Keep us updated on appt.
> 
> Lisalee: CONGRATS ON BEING 12WEEKS!!! 3 MONTHS PREGNANT, GO YOU!!!!!! You are moving sooo along, you're going to be 13wks next wk!!! I totally not sure if "High School Moms" comes on Sunday definitely, but I saw a preview where it said it suppose to come on Sundays @ 9 or 10pm. I I hope that m/s is easing up.will you be getting the baby magazines after your 12wk appt.?
> 
> Krissy: BayBeeEm is sooo right ab DH, I do the same thing, my DH loves his videogames, basketball, football,wrestling,COD, and everything else, and I sit right there and play it with him, and he loves that. I watches football with him, i make his interest mine, his hobbies mine. And in return he gives me quality time,not as much as I want but just enough to make me happy. And our marriage is sooo much better, you have to understand their still men, mine was never a talker evn before we got married, and we were boyfriend and girlfriend for 7 1/2 years before we got married so I had a idea what I was getting into, and all the good stuff about him outweighed the negative Bc mo one is perfect, and we all kindve know what we're getting ourselves into before we say I DO, so we can't expect for them to change after we basically "gave our lives to them".GL(remember what may work for me or others may not work for you, just opinions)
> 
> Hi to HisGrace and the other awesome ladies!!
> 
> AFM: Today is DH and I 1st year anniversary 08/20/12 It has been a journey but I wouldn't change anything about him or what we've been through Bc they are lessons learned! And he's taking the day off to spend with me..Yayy so I will be M.I.A again. No m/s this Sun. strange.. I've had a aching knot like cramp on the backside of my Left shoulder and it's driving me crazy, I'm sure I slept wrong Bc it's only in that one spot and it only hurts when I move my arm and position my back the same way everytime. It's driving my DH crazy Bc he fears about a m/c, so I try not to worry or say anything TO him Bc he'll be asking me how I feel or am I alright all day long. But as much as I fear to have another one, I know I did all I can do so the rest Is left to GOD, and if it's not meant to be now then I'll keep praying for him TO bless me with it in due time BUT NOT THINKING AB m/c..got to stay positive!
> 
> Well it's 4:00am, time for me and Lisalee favorite show, "Married With Children", that show is sooo funny. I will update the list later.
> 
> GL ladies, and sorry for the Essay, I see it's becoming a common thing which BayBeeEm is awesome, no aplogies for getting everything out..BC WE WANT TO HEAR!!

Hey dear thanks a ton :flower: i am 10dpo now. spotting stopped at 7 dpo. god knows whats up. i have creamy white cm now(tmi) :wacko:


----------



## lpjkp

After the initial anxiety/excitement has died down, I don't think I'm going to read too much into it...I'm going to put my sensible head on and think that 6dpo would be too early and, besides, I don't have the same symptoms as my BFP month (I had an insane amount of creamy CM then)...maybe it was just a dud test because, after going back to it like half an hour after the time limit, the line has become an evap...mehh, I'll leave it a good couple of days before I test again and I guess I'll know then if it was a fluke or not!x


----------



## Storked

Shefali, cycles are all messed up after mc I am afraid and everyone's is different :-/
Lpjkp, PIC! :D


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, cycles are all messed up after mc I am afraid and everyone's is different :-/
> Lpjkp, PIC! :D

That sucks isn't it :cry:


----------



## Storked

It is frustrating when you just want your baby :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> It is frustrating when you just want your baby :hugs:

just yesterday i got to know my cook aborted 4 girls just because they wanted a boy. They do have a boy now plus 2 girls.. it breaks my heart. bloody murderers.. these guys don't deserve even one :cry: :growlmad: 
and here i am i cant even have one kid.


----------



## Storked

Oh honey I am so sorry! How terrible. I think girls are awesome but will appreciate any gender I am blessed with. :hugs:
We will both have our babies. It is hard to be patient but we will have our babies


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Oh honey I am so sorry! How terrible. I think girls are awesome but will appreciate any gender I am blessed with. :hugs:
> We will both have our babies. It is hard to be patient but we will have our babies

:hugs::hugs: fingers crossed!! I am 29 and i feel the time is running out of my hands.. i want atleast 2 babies :baby::baby:


----------



## Storked

Prayers for you! :)
I want at least two as well but hope for more.


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Prayers for you! :)
> I want at least two as well but hope for more.

Babydust storm :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Storked

Same to you! :kiss:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Same to you! :kiss:

oh btw i loooove your profile picture :flower: its soo romantic :mrgreen:


----------



## lpjkp

No pics for this one...though,now its dried,there's no point in taking a pic anyway...it would be so fantastic if it was the start of a BFP for me,but its still early days and could go either way,and that test might have not even been the beginning of a bfp anyway...ill update you ladies if anything positive happens!x


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> No pics for this one...though,now its dried,there's no point in taking a pic anyway...it would be so fantastic if it was the start of a BFP for me,but its still early days and could go either way,and that test might have not even been the beginning of a bfp anyway...ill update you ladies if anything positive happens!x

fingers crossed for your dear!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## Storked

Thanks Shefali! That was from a hiking trip when I was engaged :)
Lpjkp, I have everything crossed that this is the start of your BFP!


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Thanks Shefali! That was from a hiking trip when I was engaged :)
> Lpjkp, I have everything crossed that this is the start of your BFP!

Love the blush on your face :blush:


----------



## Storked

I think makeup may be to blame hehe :D


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> I think makeup may be to blame hehe :D

oh! LOL :haha:


----------



## Storked

I wear pink blush every day. I didn't once and my husband told me "you look...WEIRD" hehe. I was so mad!


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> I wear pink blush every day. I didn't once and my husband told me "you look...WEIRD" hehe. I was so mad!

same pinch!! i too wear it almost everyday.. :haha::haha:


----------



## lisalee1

Shefali- Sorry I have no experience in this area. I hope you find out soon. 

LPJ- This could be the beginning of a BFP! Remember that the lines fade after the test period. I saved my test at 11 dpo and it's more faint than when I 1st took it. Test again soon!!!! :dance:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Shefali- Sorry I have no experience in this area. I hope you find out soon.
> 
> LPJ- This could be the beginning of a BFP! Remember that the lines fade after the test period. I saved my test at 11 dpo and it's more faint than when I 1st took it. Test again soon!!!! :dance:

I hope so too! Thanks ! How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Krissy485

storked and Shefali- I love reading the conversation betwene you two...shows we are really here for eachother! :hugs:

storked- your positive attitude has been great! I know you want that baby so try not to let the stress of moving and moving lol get to ya! But also know if you dont get a bfp before you move over seas you can blame it on that lol...also good to know you can take us with you! :blush:

Shefali-I hope things straight out for ya this month!

Janelley-:hugs::hugs::hugs: For now we are not trying this month as much as i want to. DH is emotionally stunted is the best way to put it and is working through his own issues even though i try to talk to him about his fears and what not..i know him he will get there. Even my mom though wants me to wait to talk to dr about why i had two mc in a 4 month span. so i am waiting...no may baby for me...thinking july would be a nice month though...maybe even born on DH bday!

Lpj- Oh Girl :dust: :dust: :dust:! I sooo have everything crossed for you!!!! and since i am not tying this month...grrrr....i soo need you to become a poas alholic for and post pics so i can live through you lol....

AFM- When i learn i am not supper mom and i do need sleep? lol....my internet was messed up last night while trying to work on my paper for school...good thing DH has Iphone whatever number lol..and i was able to do alot with that till internet came back up at midnight! well i took a short nap after dinner and drank coffee...:dohh::dohh::dohh: umm...yeah could not fall asleep last night then kinds up by 6:30am..so :coffee: is my best friend this morning! Also think i am going to call OB dr and see if there is a way i can get in this week instead of waiting till 30th..dont hurt to ask right? other than that nothing planned or due today...yay!!!!! just me and the kids!

oh and thought i would post pic of my beautiful family! ps i am on my tip toes next to dh lol
 



Attached Files:







600351_422749034423812_1963170312_n.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Krissy485

oh...and still out of opk but i am noticing signs of "O" coming....boobs are sore today and have not 'been for about 3 days now.....and also cm becoming stretchier so should "O" any day...even though not trying....little sad :cry: but nice to know things are going right back to normal!

thought i would share with the class llol


----------



## lpjkp

Aww krissy, your children are ADORABLE! You have a perfect little family in that photo!

I couldnt find the charger for the camera battery to take a good photo,and the photos on my phone are awful...the camera on it doesn't focus well! Needless to say,I held my pee in for a few hours and retested, and apparently the first test wasn't a fluke because there's a very faint line on this one too within a couple of minutes that fades when the strip dries...so now im thinking that its either a dodgy batch or im onto something here! I hope hope HOPE something good will be coming this way...ill be hoping and praying until either that BFP or AF x


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> storked and Shefali- I love reading the conversation betwene you two...shows we are really here for eachother! :hugs:
> 
> storked- your positive attitude has been great! I know you want that baby so try not to let the stress of moving and moving lol get to ya! But also know if you dont get a bfp before you move over seas you can blame it on that lol...also good to know you can take us with you! :blush:
> 
> Shefali-I hope things straight out for ya this month!
> 
> Janelley-:hugs::hugs::hugs: For now we are not trying this month as much as i want to. DH is emotionally stunted is the best way to put it and is working through his own issues even though i try to talk to him about his fears and what not..i know him he will get there. Even my mom though wants me to wait to talk to dr about why i had two mc in a 4 month span. so i am waiting...no may baby for me...thinking july would be a nice month though...maybe even born on DH bday!
> 
> Lpj- Oh Girl :dust: :dust: :dust:! I sooo have everything crossed for you!!!! and since i am not tying this month...grrrr....i soo need you to become a poas alholic for and post pics so i can live through you lol....
> 
> AFM- When i learn i am not supper mom and i do need sleep? lol....my internet was messed up last night while trying to work on my paper for school...good thing DH has Iphone whatever number lol..and i was able to do alot with that till internet came back up at midnight! well i took a short nap after dinner and drank coffee...:dohh::dohh::dohh: umm...yeah could not fall asleep last night then kinds up by 6:30am..so :coffee: is my best friend this morning! Also think i am going to call OB dr and see if there is a way i can get in this week instead of waiting till 30th..dont hurt to ask right? other than that nothing planned or due today...yay!!!!! just me and the kids!
> 
> oh and thought i would post pic of my beautiful family! ps i am on my tip toes next to dh lol

awww i love the picture... kiddies are super cute!! :flower: enjoy the day.. sometimes its good to have nothing planned.. just sit back & relax.. :shower:


----------



## Krissy485

lpjkp said:


> Aww krissy, your children are ADORABLE! You have a perfect little family in that photo!
> 
> I couldnt find the charger for the camera battery to take a good photo,and the photos on my phone are awful...the camera on it doesn't focus well! Needless to say,I held my pee in for a few hours and retested, and apparently the first test wasn't a fluke because there's a very faint line on this one too within a couple of minutes that fades when the strip dries...so now im thinking that its either a dodgy batch or im onto something here! I hope hope HOPE something good will be coming this way...ill be hoping and praying until either that BFP or AF x

Oh I got chills reading that!!! :hugs: :dust: :happydance: maybe your dream was right and its twins and that would explain why you would get early bfp! oh girl at this point i am invested in you! 

Thanks about the family...i think they are beautiful to bu i am also mom lol all three have some shade of blonde hair and blue eyes and they all looked like the gerber baby must cuz they were all chunkers! i always tell dh i keep him around cuz we make pretty babies lol....but yes i want another but at the same time i do have a beautiful family so i am happy with that to....ah :coffee: kicking in much better mood! lol

oh oh oh...did you all see that one of those toddler in tiaras mom is getting in heaps of trouble for the outfit she put on her kid? about time!


----------



## nevergivingup

WOW, not even a whole day gone by and I had to catch up on 5pages, how awesome is that!! LOOOOVVVEEE IT!

BayBeeEm: Wow, we must come from the same family, Bc my DH keeps saying we're having a boy, Bc he believes in having our name being carried on as well, and he wants all boys so he'll know our name will be carried on, MEN, eh!? I would love alittle minime to dress up but I would love to see DH get his boy so I'm hoping secretly. As for your younger boss, sometimes when their young with power they think stupid.....not all the time but most of the time.Oh and you're def going to be 3 months behind me, it's coming....how confident we are.....and I love it!

Sweetz: I'm glad you're at peace with your decision, whatever makes you happy ma'am, then go for it, you deserve it! 2 days to hear the HB, your bean is the main focus now. We're happy if you're happy!!

BamaGurl: I'm Soooo happy for you, beyond measures, even before your soon to be BFP, Bc I love your approach this time, it's calm and loving, and I sooo love it, you bounced back and that shows a strong woman, Go You, now for the cramping and twinned, sounds like "O" is near sooo grab that DH of yours and :sex: BUT NO PRESSURE, you just need them sperm men!!

Lpjkp: I'm sooo stoked that you're back in it, and I'm sooo happy. Ma'am you never know, that maybe was the beginning to 9 months of happiness and worrying. So keep testing and no matter what the outcome is we are sooo behind you and rooting for you until that 2nd line show.

Jenelleybean: I'm sooo sorry you're going through this, I sooo wish it could've went another way but do what makes you happy and the kitchen project will take your mind off TTC right now but remember TTC shouldn't be stressful or a job it suppose to be something special between man & woman, so enjoy each other if nothing else, and I'm always rooting for you! I hope you're recovering emotionally and physically well.

Stork: I remember when my DH had started leaving, I was terrified I never could sleep but you know me always finding power in God so I found strength in his promises and his word that I shouldn't fear anyone or anything but him and ever since I've been at peace with the situation. But that was sooo totally funny about farting...lol, your DH may come home to a whole new wife. I nolonger hold my gas in from my DH, he's going to hear it one day so I'm training him now for the worse. When you get prego you won't care then.

Garfie: Wow Paris, how cool is that!!! DH and I dream right now is seeing our baby HB on this Fri.that will be the best anniversary present we can ever give each other, Bc we didn't get to enjoy that last time Bc I m/c 2 days before my 12wk appt. We couldn't enjoy anything else but to hear that Beating HB.

Shefali: again I'm sorry but it will get better, Head Up Chin Up

Lisalee: when is your appt. it should be tommorrow or today right?

Hi to Hopestruck, I hope you're doing better.

Hi to AngelSerenity! And too anyone else I may have missed.

AFM: Spent my anniversary in the ER Bc of a swollen lymph node behind my ear, after sitting in there for 4 hrs, only to hear its ok it will go away on it's own. But happy about that.DH left out this morning, was the best day I couldve had Bc it was just me and him out and about. My m/s is easing up, I had a gagging session yesterday but no vomit and spitting but it's not as horrible. 

GL to all the ladies, you all are def awesome and strong women and wonderful women to want to give life to a child even after all the pain and stress it brain yal are def incredible women and will get blessed with your baby soon, just believe and enjoy each day you get to try again. 

P.s to the one who says she's 29 and her time is running out, you have so much time, you're only 29, my aunt was pushing them out @ 48. Keep at it, you'll get it!!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> WOW, not even a whole day gone by and I had to catch up on 5pages, how awesome is that!! LOOOOVVVEEE IT!
> 
> BayBeeEm: Wow, we must come from the same family, Bc my DH keeps saying we're having a boy, Bc he believes in having our name being carried on as well, and he wants all boys so he'll know our name will be carried on, MEN, eh!? I would love alittle minime to dress up but I would love to see DH get his boy so I'm hoping secretly. As for your younger boss, sometimes when their young with power they think stupid.....not all the time but most of the time.Oh and you're def going to be 3 months behind me, it's coming....how confident we are.....and I love it!
> 
> Sweetz: I'm glad you're at peace with your decision, whatever makes you happy ma'am, then go for it, you deserve it! 2 days to hear the HB, your bean is the main focus now. We're happy if you're happy!!
> 
> BamaGurl: I'm Soooo happy for you, beyond measures, even before your soon to be BFP, Bc I love your approach this time, it's calm and loving, and I sooo love it, you bounced back and that shows a strong woman, Go You, now for the cramping and twinned, sounds like "O" is near sooo grab that DH of yours and :sex: BUT NO PRESSURE, you just need them sperm men!!
> 
> Lpjkp: I'm sooo stoked that you're back in it, and I'm sooo happy. Ma'am you never know, that maybe was the beginning to 9 months of happiness and worrying. So keep testing and no matter what the outcome is we are sooo behind you and rooting for you until that 2nd line show.
> 
> Jenelleybean: I'm sooo sorry you're going through this, I sooo wish it could've went another way but do what makes you happy and the kitchen project will take your mind off TTC right now but remember TTC shouldn't be stressful or a job it suppose to be something special between man & woman, so enjoy each other if nothing else, and I'm always rooting for you! I hope you're recovering emotionally and physically well.
> 
> Stork: I remember when my DH had started leaving, I was terrified I never could sleep but you know me always finding power in God so I found strength in his promises and his word that I shouldn't fear anyone or anything but him and ever since I've been at peace with the situation. But that was sooo totally funny about farting...lol, your DH may come home to a whole new wife. I nolonger hold my gas in from my DH, he's going to hear it one day so I'm training him now for the worse. When you get prego you won't care then.
> 
> Garfie: Wow Paris, how cool is that!!! DH and I dream right now is seeing our baby HB on this Fri.that will be the best anniversary present we can ever give each other, Bc we didn't get to enjoy that last time Bc I m/c 2 days before my 12wk appt. We couldn't enjoy anything else but to hear that Beating HB.
> 
> Shefali: again I'm sorry but it will get better, Head Up Chin Up
> 
> Lisalee: when is your appt. it should be tommorrow or today right?
> 
> Hi to Hopestruck, I hope you're doing better.
> 
> Hi to AngelSerenity! And too anyone else I may have missed.
> 
> AFM: Spent my anniversary in the ER Bc of a swollen lymph node behind my ear, after sitting in there for 4 hrs, only to hear its ok it will go away on it's own. But happy about that.DH left out this morning, was the best day I couldve had Bc it was just me and him out and about. My m/s is easing up, I had a gagging session yesterday but no vomit and spitting but it's not as horrible.
> 
> GL to all the ladies, you all are def awesome and strong women and wonderful women to want to give life to a child even after all the pain and stress it brain yal are def incredible women and will get blessed with your baby soon, just believe and enjoy each day you get to try again.
> 
> P.s to the one who says she's 29 and her time is running out, you have so much time, you're only 29, my aunt was pushing them out @ 48. Keep at it, you'll get it!!

thanks sweety, that 29 year old is me ! :wacko: i hope i get my share soon :baby::baby:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite.

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools Just DTD: "O"?

armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Angelserenity: Taking the Relaxed Approach/ TWW :coffee: Just :sex: Testing: Aug. 21st

Gregprincess: DPO in TWW :coffee: Testing August 31st.


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex: 

Janelleybean: AF Showed CD 5: Taking a break from TTC :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Shefali83: CD/ Waiting to "O" :shrug:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite.
> 
> Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date:
> 
> BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools Just DTD: "O"?
> 
> armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th
> 
> Garfie: Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> Angelserenity: Taking the Relaxed Approach/ TWW :coffee: Just :sex: Testing: Aug. 21st
> 
> Gregprincess: DPO in TWW :coffee: Testing August 31st.
> 
> 
> SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:
> 
> Janelleybean: AF Showed CD 5: Taking a break from TTC :flower:
> 
> Krissy485: CD/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> Shefali83: CD/ Waiting to "O" :shrug:

10 DPO here :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Aww Shefali, don't worry, you will, we're all in this together don't worry, we're going to root you on, and when you get it we're going to sooo rejoice and Worry with you, Bc we all know pregnancy brings on another world of stress ESP.when you've gone through loss, but we're not thinking that. FX for your BFP!!! ma'am you're still in your 20's, you're with me, enjoy those years!!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Aww Shefali, don't worry, you will, we're all in this together don't worry, we're going to root you on, and when you get it we're going to sooo rejoice and Worry with you, Bc we all know pregnancy brings on another world of stress ESP.when you've gone through loss, but we're not thinking that. FX for your BFP!!! ma'am you're still in your 20's, you're with me, enjoy those years!!

thanks dear that makes me feel so much better and positive... I got to be positive and give my best shot till i dont get a sticky bfp :hugs::hugs::hugs: i won't take NO for an answer this time !


----------



## garfie

Shefali - I'm in my 40's:blush: and I'm not giving up :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

love u all!!


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Shefali - I'm in my 40's:blush: and I'm not giving up :winkwink:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

wow with so much positivity around i am sure we will get our sticky bfps very soon! no looking back now! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite.

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools Just DTD: "O"? :flower:

armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :shrug:

Angelserenity: Taking the Relaxed Approach/ TWW :coffee: Just Testing: Aug. 21st

Gregprincess: DPO in TWW :coffee: Testing August 31st.

Shefali83: 10 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Janelleybean: AF Showed CD 5: Taking a break from TTC :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Waiting to "O" :shrug:

HisGrace: CD/ waiting to "O" :shrug:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite.
> 
> Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date:
> 
> BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools Just DTD: "O"? :flower:
> 
> armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th
> 
> Garfie: Waiting to "O" :shrug:
> 
> Angelserenity: Taking the Relaxed Approach/ TWW :coffee: Just Testing: Aug. 21st
> 
> Gregprincess: DPO in TWW :coffee: Testing August 31st.
> 
> 
> SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:
> 
> Janelleybean: AF Showed CD 5: Taking a break from TTC :flower:
> 
> Krissy485: CD/ Waiting to "O" :shrug:
> 
> Shefali83: 10 DPO/ in TWW :coffee:

yayyy :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Shefali: THAT'S DEF THE ATTITUDE TO HAVE!!! :hugs:

YOU GO GARFIE!!!! You're def my inspiration!!!! I Love It!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Shefali: THAT'S DEF THE ATTITUDE TO HAVE!!! :hugs:
> 
> YOU GO GARFIE!!!! You're def my inspiration!!!! I Love It!

all thanks to you :D:hugs::hugs: You are the one who started this amazing thread


----------



## BayBeeEm

Wow, so much action this morning, where do I start.

Lp - I am so stinking excited for you! I give you all rights and permissions to commission a POAS party! Please accept my RSVP in advance. 

Shefali - we're the same age, I turned 29 on the 12th. We're not old, we're gently seasoned. I hope to have 3 children and I am open to an "oops" (a fourth child) and I think we have time.

Garfie - thats the attitude. My grandmother was well into her 40s when she had my father ... and he was NOT her last child. You're young and able!

Lisalee - You have a doc appointment coming up? Will we be having a show and tell afterward? I like baby in the tummy pics! :winkwink:

Bamagurl - I need your update in my life. How is school and the stress free TTC month. 

Nevergivingup - Uh, yes, remember "speaking it into existense". LOL. We just might be related. The whole hubby and a son business is serious! Hehe. My husband is open to any combination of sexes but a boy must be in there even if in the minority. 

Krissy - your family ... oh my! I love their "chunker"-ness. I like that word, I will have to steal it from me. Yes, keep DH around as I may be asking the two of you to make some additional people for me! They are beautiful!

Janelleybean - whatever you and DH decide we're in full support. This baby making business takes a lot out of everyone. I totally understand why you may want to table the project for now ... and I am glad you have the home improvement activities to distract you if decide to wait.:hugs:

All of my gals in silence, looking forward to hearing from you all!

AFM - restless night last night. I swear I was having hot flashes! I am officially 8 DPO (Gosh, it seems to be going super slow!). Last night I had some behind the belly button cramping action. So much for symptom watching! LOL Thats about it for now but will update soonest.


----------



## Krissy485

Wow Garfie just really looked at your signature...you go girl you got that younger guy!!! i did too only mine is only 3 months and 20 days younger but he likes to remind me of that lol...you will get that baby!!!

I am 27 and got pregnant with my oldest while i was 20 turned 21 while pregnant...6 yrs later and still have not gone out for my 21st bday :shrug: lol oh well not a big drinker...

We are all at differnent points in our TTC journey...for me I just cant understand how i could get pregnant so easily for my first 3 (#3 was a pill baby lol) and now suffer 2 losses in 4 months has us completely confused!!!! 

Well kids and i enjoyed a walk and of course the sprinklers for the apartment complex we live at had to come on and there is the huge open area where they go off....so off the kidos went to get soaked!! They love being able to yell and scream..its good for them! We are sitting here watching the birds eat off the homemade bird feeders we did yesterday..ya know the ones with pine cones, peanutbutter and bird feed...

oh met my new neighbor who lives on the other side of the wall lol and she is sooo nice!! No kids but lots of nieces and she is only 2 yrs older! Hmm...maybe i can finally make a friend here....she already offered to watch my kids if i need her lol..watch out i might just take her up on it!

ok lunch time here so off i go...i am in such a good mood today...even with a lack of sleep headache....i think it is all the positive energy around here lately...feels great...love my girls!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

BayBeeEm said:


> Wow, so much action this morning, where do I start.
> 
> Lp - I am so stinking excited for you! I give you all rights and permissions to commission a POAS party! Please accept my RSVP in advance.
> 
> Shefali - we're the same age, I turned 29 on the 12th. We're not old, we're gently seasoned. I hope to have 3 children and I am open to an "oops" (a fourth child) and I think we have time.
> 
> Garfie - thats the attitude. My grandmother was well into her 40s when she had my father ... and he was NOT her last child. You're young and able!
> 
> Lisalee - You have a doc appointment coming up? Will we be having a show and tell afterward? I like baby in the tummy pics! :winkwink:
> 
> Bamagurl - I need your update in my life. How is school and the stress free TTC month.
> 
> Nevergivingup - Uh, yes, remember "speaking it into existense". LOL. We just might be related. The whole hubby and a son business is serious! Hehe. My husband is open to any combination of sexes but a boy must be in there even if in the minority.
> 
> Krissy - your family ... oh my! I love their "chunker"-ness. I like that word, I will have to steal it from me. Yes, keep DH around as I may be asking the two of you to make some additional people for me! They are beautiful!
> 
> Janelleybean - whatever you and DH decide we're in full support. This baby making business takes a lot out of everyone. I totally understand why you may want to table the project for now ... and I am glad you have the home improvement activities to distract you if decide to wait.:hugs:
> 
> All of my gals in silence, looking forward to hearing from you all!
> 
> AFM - restless night last night. I swear I was having hot flashes! I am officially 8 DPO (Gosh, it seems to be going super slow!). Last night I had some behind the belly button cramping action. So much for symptom watching! LOL Thats about it for now but will update soonest.

Is is bad i never get tired of hearing how cute my kids are? i love when i am at the store and strangers come up to me and tell me how pretty they are...told dh ya know you got cute kids when people go out of there way at a store to tell ya...

well since yall like that pic i may have to share more later...lots of pics of kids and dh not so much of me...body issues lol..but when i am prego bring on the camara lol

oh and you so are not symptom spotting lol....


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm said:


> Wow, so much action this morning, where do I start.
> 
> Lp - I am so stinking excited for you! I give you all rights and permissions to commission a POAS party! Please accept my RSVP in advance.
> 
> Shefali - we're the same age, I turned 29 on the 12th. We're not old, we're gently seasoned. I hope to have 3 children and I am open to an "oops" (a fourth child) and I think we have time.
> 
> Garfie - thats the attitude. My grandmother was well into her 40s when she had my father ... and he was NOT her last child. You're young and able!
> 
> Lisalee - You have a doc appointment coming up? Will we be having a show and tell afterward? I like baby in the tummy pics! :winkwink:
> 
> Bamagurl - I need your update in my life. How is school and the stress free TTC month.
> 
> Nevergivingup - Uh, yes, remember "speaking it into existense". LOL. We just might be related. The whole hubby and a son business is serious! Hehe. My husband is open to any combination of sexes but a boy must be in there even if in the minority.
> 
> Krissy - your family ... oh my! I love their "chunker"-ness. I like that word, I will have to steal it from me. Yes, keep DH around as I may be asking the two of you to make some additional people for me! They are beautiful!
> 
> Janelleybean - whatever you and DH decide we're in full support. This baby making business takes a lot out of everyone. I totally understand why you may want to table the project for now ... and I am glad you have the home improvement activities to distract you if decide to wait.:hugs:
> 
> All of my gals in silence, looking forward to hearing from you all!
> 
> AFM - restless night last night. I swear I was having hot flashes! I am officially 8 DPO (Gosh, it seems to be going super slow!). Last night I had some behind the belly button cramping action. So much for symptom watching! LOL Thats about it for now but will update soonest.

Well mam, I may have O'd this past weekend not 100% sure. I did have some cramping on Sunday & a few little twinges on Monday so who knows :winkwink: 

School is super busy, but I am so loving how it takes my mind off of ttc. The relaxed approach is super relaxed & I am so enjoying it better than stressing about it! How many dpo are you?


----------



## shefali83

BayBeeEm said:


> Wow, so much action this morning, where do I start.
> 
> Lp - I am so stinking excited for you! I give you all rights and permissions to commission a POAS party! Please accept my RSVP in advance.
> 
> Shefali - we're the same age, I turned 29 on the 12th. We're not old, we're gently seasoned. I hope to have 3 children and I am open to an "oops" (a fourth child) and I think we have time.
> 
> Garfie - thats the attitude. My grandmother was well into her 40s when she had my father ... and he was NOT her last child. You're young and able!
> 
> Lisalee - You have a doc appointment coming up? Will we be having a show and tell afterward? I like baby in the tummy pics! :winkwink:
> 
> Bamagurl - I need your update in my life. How is school and the stress free TTC month.
> 
> Nevergivingup - Uh, yes, remember "speaking it into existense". LOL. We just might be related. The whole hubby and a son business is serious! Hehe. My husband is open to any combination of sexes but a boy must be in there even if in the minority.
> 
> Krissy - your family ... oh my! I love their "chunker"-ness. I like that word, I will have to steal it from me. Yes, keep DH around as I may be asking the two of you to make some additional people for me! They are beautiful!
> 
> Janelleybean - whatever you and DH decide we're in full support. This baby making business takes a lot out of everyone. I totally understand why you may want to table the project for now ... and I am glad you have the home improvement activities to distract you if decide to wait.:hugs:
> 
> All of my gals in silence, looking forward to hearing from you all!
> 
> AFM - restless night last night. I swear I was having hot flashes! I am officially 8 DPO (Gosh, it seems to be going super slow!). Last night I had some behind the belly button cramping action. So much for symptom watching! LOL Thats about it for now but will update soonest.

fingers crossed for both of us :hugs: when are you planning to test? :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick Jump in:

AWWW THANKS Shefali!!! BUT SERIOUSLY WE SEEM TO HAVE THE BEST POSITIVE SOON TO BE PREGO WOMEN IN THIS THREAD, So it wouldn't be anything without you all, SO DEF THANKS FOR JOINING, if only you knew how much I love This thread Bc it has soo much positive women in it!!

BayBeeEm: You're NOT SYMPTON spotting, you're just paying attention to your body of yours, we all do. And BTW: restless nights and vivid horrible dreams was always my number one sign in all my pregnancies, ESP. if you remember them when you wake up, that's a great sign, Bc I remembered every one of mine horrid dreams! O my I'm getting impatient now for you, I might start POAS too just to past the days for you.....uggghhhh why must it take sooo long!!! 

Krissy: Oooh I def love to see your beautiful little blessings, you sound like a terrific mother who def dedicate all your time to them(that is sooo wonderful). I read your post about yal day and I be wanting to run outside and play too!

Bama; School is def a great distracter!

Hopestruck: how are you ma'am?


----------



## shefali83

Ok so i took a test today at 10dpo and ofcourse i got a :bfn: :coffee:


----------



## garfie

Shefali - :hugs: I didn't get my BFP until 11DPO - you are not out hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Quick Jump in:
> 
> AWWW THANKS Shefali!!! BUT SERIOUSLY WE SEEM TO HAVE THE BEST POSITIVE SOON TO BE PREGO WOMEN IN THIS THREAD, So it wouldn't be anything without you all, SO DEF THANKS FOR JOINING, if only you knew how much I love This thread Bc it has soo much positive women in it!!
> 
> BayBeeEm: You're NOT SYMPTON spotting, you're just paying attention to your body of yours, we all do. And BTW: restless nights and vivid horrible dreams was always my number one sign in all my pregnancies, ESP. if you remember them when you wake up, that's a great sign, Bc I remembered every one of mine horrid dreams! O my I'm getting impatient now for you, I might start POAS too just to past the days for you.....uggghhhh why must it take sooo long!!!
> 
> Krissy: Oooh I def love to see your beautiful little blessings, you sound like a terrific mother who def dedicate all your time to them(that is sooo wonderful). I read your post about yal day and I be wanting to run outside and play too!
> 
> Bama; School is def a great distracter!
> 
> Hopestruck: how are you ma'am?

rightly said.. no doubt this thread rocks.. all you women are amazing!! :thumbup: :hugs: :kiss: :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Hopestruck :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite.

Hopestruck: / July 26 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:slightly sore boobs, fatigue, dizziness and increased appetite. EDD: April 4th, 2013



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools Just :sex: 3DPO

armymama2012: DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: AF Showed/ CD/ 

Angelserenity: Taking the Relaxed Approach/ TWW :coffee: Just Testing: Aug. 21st

Gregprincess: DPO in TWW :coffee: Testing August 31st.

Shefali83: 10 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Janelleybean: AF Showed CD 5: Taking a break from TTC :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Waiting to "O" :coffee;

HisGrace: CD/ waiting to "O" :shrug:


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Shefali - :hugs: I didn't get my BFP until 11DPO - you are not out hun:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks babes yeah i knew 10 dpo is early :wacko: i got my last bfps at 12 dpo and 13dpo. that was the only time i checked though. i have many internet cheapies biting dust so thought should use them for good :haha:

I know this cycle is going to be a bummer after the spotting episode i had between 2-7dpo :shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I finally caught up. *whew* chatty bunch this am lol

Lp lotsa :dust: your way!!

Krissy your little monkeys are Ah-door-ah-bull!!! 

Shefali keep your head up 10 DPO is still early :)

Never....you just rock with all your positivity and awesomeness haha!! Just thought I would let you know that 
\m/ >.<\m/ 

Hope everyone else is doing good...sorry so hard to keep up these days!

AFM the appointment is tomorrow at 3:20 eeeeeeeee!! ^_^ I'm so excited but nervous. DH is hopefully coming with me...we will see. If not my friend and sister said they will come so I'm not alone. I am officially moved into spare room. It's weird, but I'm sleeping much better. I'm going on a road trip with my sister in November so that should be fun and relaxing. The nausea has eased up but I think it is bc I am taking the reglan daily now. All in all doing very well these days.


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- makes me happy to see you hapy...you sound so much more up beat in your posts! cant wait to hear about your appt tomorrow!

Never- Thanks..i try to be a good mommy but def have those days where i want to pull my hair out!!!!!

Ok question...i think i basically figured out what DH problem is and of course its not me :blush: he hates his job...bad!!! he has only been here for 3 months and wants to leave so bad and his pretty stressed and upset all the time. wel talked to day and agreed whatever is going to make him happy is what needs to be done. so we could possiibly be moving in with my parents..already talk to my mom and she said just let us know we got the upstair free...i have the best parents ever!!!! They love my DH even through everything.....they know all about the cheating last year and all...they still treat him like more of a son than his own mother does!!! they are there to support us no matter what so we shall see..as long as our bills get paid dont matter if he works or i work he will get through it!


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Sweetz!!! As Kung Fu Panda would say...."You're waay Awesomer!!!!" a Road trip!! YAYYY, I def need one! I'm glad you're feeling better mentally that is, that's a great thing! O and my m/s eased up too when hitting 11wks.

Krissy: Your parents are sweet for that. Sounds like you love that man of yours waaay pass his flaws and his mistakes and that's a beautiful thing. GO YOU!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening ladies, my goodness what a busy day you've all had on here! I'm only in from a flight, I was working away today and am pooped so sorry a brief post only.

Sweetz... good luck for tomorrow honey :flower:

Never... so loving the positivity on here too, it's infectious

Krissy...I hope you and DH can move your situation forward together, men are such thrane creatures aren't they. Head - Bury- Sand are 3 great words for them sometimes, but I'm so glad he hasnt left it for months on end before he faced up to things.

LP... GL chick, I have heard of a few people getting a BFP very early so you just never know.

Shefali, Garfie and Storked.... chatty ladies today :winkwink:. 

Hopestruck... thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everybody else, sorry I'm too tired to read back and comment :blush::sleep:/

AFM... 14DPO and I think AF is on her way :growlmad:. I had cramps for about 5 minutes last night, then I had some slight spotting today mixed with creamy CM just to keep messing with my mind. I've also had backache off and on. I spotted for a couple of days last month before AF began so will keep you all posted. Last month was the first month I've ever spotted beforehand so perhaps my body is changing slightly. Temps still high. I obviously didnt bother testing today, I'll see what the next few days hold. God will bless me again when my body, mind and soul are ready, it's only my second cycle back TTC (but I must admit I AM IMPATIENT LOL) xoxo


----------



## Sweetz33

Never I heart Kung fu panda!! I watch the cartoon on Saturday mornings hehe!! What? Who says I can't watch cartoons...pfffttt! Lol!! I am so stir crazy right now! Tis time tomorrow I would of heard the heartbeat! Hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks AngelSerenity, glad to hear from you!! And after a m/c you know our body loves playing with our minds. I'm still crossing my fingers and toes for you, until AF shows I'm Sending Babydust your way!! Backaches arent always a sign for AF. I hope it's a prego sign!

Sweetz: ahhh I Love it too, I watch the movies even after 10x's of seeing with the big eyes!! You're never too old to watch cartoons, DH and I still watches The Simpsons, Spongebob Squarepants,Looney Tunes, fairlyodd parents....basically every cartoon! We are big Kidz and I love it!!


----------



## Krissy485

Never and Sweetz-that is why i love having kids...can go see kiddy movie in the theater and not feel like a weirdo sitting by myself lol....always love cartoons!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

O yea Sweetz: Lol, seems like you're counting the hours and minutes away like me!! Its almost here!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Krissy485 said:


> Never and Sweetz-that is why i love having kids...can go see kiddy movie in the theater and not feel like a weirdo sitting by myself lol....always love cartoons!!!!!

Krissy: haha, you have a coverup(your kidz) DH and I only go together when seeing kiddie movies and we laugh and everything but when it's time to leave, sortve feel weird!!

I also loooovvveee the old school kiddie books, like by Dr.Seuss and every author who writes kiddie books. I would love to write kiddie books, I loose myself in the world of innocence and sweet imagination.


----------



## Sweetz33

Heck yeah I'm counting!! Lol


----------



## kanicky73

Hi ladies! hope everyone is good and hope I can still be a part of your thread! I am super confused. I had what I thought was some implantation spotting on 5, 6 and 7dpo and then it went away. I tested on 9dpo and a BFN!!! WTH! So then I waited again and tested this morning with FMU and the early strips that detect as low as 10miu and again BFN. I am judging by the OPK that I used that I am either 9 or 10dpo today. Now this afternoon I am cramping like AF is gonna show!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ugh this is seriously driving me crazy. If we dont conceive by the time I am 40 my dh said we are done. He doesnt want to risk it!!! Heaven help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storked

I finally passed out and then the rest of you became chatty Cathys hehe!
Kanicky, no clue here. I never had implantation spotting and no positive test until I was a week late for period


----------



## kanicky73

thanks storked! I can honestly say that in the past year of trying ttc this is really the first time that I am feeling completely defeated :-(.


----------



## Storked

Don't give up! I am cheering you on :kiss:


----------



## Sweetz33

Rah rah sis kumba!! Who's gunna do it? Kani! Kani! Kani! :happydance: we are all cheering you on!


----------



## kanicky73

aww you girls are the best!!! hugs!!!!! I will keep my chin up!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to drop in to let you know that I did end up miscarrying :( I figured as much, with the low betas... and then on Sunday night I started to spot. Went in for an U/S Monday, and they found exactly what I thought... a very, very early pregnancy. It was just an empty sac as it probably stopped developing so early/slowed development early on. The good news (there is good news!) is that is was NOT ectopic. That would have been much more stressful and traumatic. 

I had my little breakdown over the weekend...but am feeling better today. I ended up having the complete M/C yesterday...it was just like a heavy period. I did pass the sac and a tiny placenta. Very different from my last pregnancy but it was a relief to know that the "worst" was over. To be honest, I had a huge sense of relief wash over me last night after I passed it. My low betas and faint HPTs this time around really caused me a lot of internal anxiety. So I was glad to know it was over and we can move on (not sure if we will TTC soon or wait a bit...trying to coordinate with wedding plans, lol).

Not sure what my doc will say, as he's out of town for a couple of weeks. I'm seeing his fill-in next week, and then have an appt with him in 2 weeks. I think it's time for me to think about using either Heparin or Prednisone. We'll see what I can convince my doctor to do...he seems to be in the "do nothing" camp. There are many docs who believe (rightly, based on the statistics) that most women with recurrent MC will go on to have a baby with no intervention. That may be true, but if I can expedite that process, I definitely want to!

That's all... Sorry I havent been commenting much lately. I promise I will catch up on everyone soon!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Kanicky, ok quick jump in, Ive been noticing you've jumping in and out just updating us on you but really not too much commenting on other women comments or post, and as happy as we are to have you here it'll be even better if you would from time to time read and comment and respond to other women comments instead of just jumping in and updating us on you. Also you never quite told us your TCC journey so If you don't mind will you please enlighten us on your journey Bc I've never saw you posted it. We're on this journey together and it would be awesome to know your journey.

P.s. I've had IB with every pregnancy which was at 9 or 10DPO and I tested 3-4 days after and got my BFP. Don't loose hope, you're still in it:hugs: o and never pay attention to the DH just dont mention babies around him you only need his little sperm men!!


----------



## bamagurl

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to drop in to let you know that I did end up miscarrying :( I figured as much, with the low betas... and then on Sunday night I started to spot. Went in for an U/S Monday, and they found exactly what I thought... a very, very early pregnancy. It was just an empty sac as it probably stopped developing so early/slowed development early on. The good news (there is good news!) is that is was NOT ectopic. That would have been much more stressful and traumatic.
> 
> I had my little breakdown over the weekend...but am feeling better today. I ended up having the complete M/C yesterday...it was just like a heavy period. I did pass the sac and a tiny placenta. Very different from my last pregnancy but it was a relief to know that the "worst" was over. To be honest, I had a huge sense of relief wash over me last night after I passed it. My low betas and faint HPTs this time around really caused me a lot of internal anxiety. So I was glad to know it was over and we can move on (not sure if we will TTC soon or wait a bit...trying to coordinate with wedding plans, lol).
> 
> Not sure what my doc will say, as he's out of town for a couple of weeks. I'm seeing his fill-in next week, and then have an appt with him in 2 weeks. I think it's time for me to think about using either Heparin or Prednisone. We'll see what I can convince my doctor to do...he seems to be in the "do nothing" camp. There are many docs who believe (rightly, based on the statistics) that most women with recurrent MC will go on to have a baby with no intervention. That may be true, but if I can expedite that process, I definitely want to!
> 
> That's all... Sorry I havent been commenting much lately. I promise I will catch up on everyone soon!

So sorry hope :hugs: 

Thoughts, prayers, & uber :dust: sent your way!


----------



## nevergivingup

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to drop in to let you know that I did end up miscarrying :( I figured as much, with the low betas... and then on Sunday night I started to spot. Went in for an U/S Monday, and they found exactly what I thought... a very, very early pregnancy. It was just an empty sac as it probably stopped developing so early/slowed development early on. The good news (there is good news!) is that is was NOT ectopic. That would have been much more stressful and traumatic.
> 
> I had my little breakdown over the weekend...but am feeling better today. I ended up having the complete M/C yesterday...it was just like a heavy period. I did pass the sac and a tiny placenta. Very different from my last pregnancy but it was a relief to know that the "worst" was over. To be honest, I had a huge sense of relief wash over me last night after I passed it. My low betas and faint HPTs this time around really caused me a lot of internal anxiety. So I was glad to know it was over and we can move on (not sure if we will TTC soon or wait a bit...trying to coordinate with wedding plans, lol).
> 
> Not sure what my doc will say, as he's out of town for a couple of weeks. I'm seeing his fill-in next week, and then have an appt with him in 2 weeks. I think it's time for me to think about using either Heparin or Prednisone. We'll see what I can convince my doctor to do...he seems to be in the "do nothing" camp. There are many docs who believe (rightly, based on the statistics) that most women with recurrent MC will go on to have a baby with no intervention. That may be true, but if I can expedite that process, I definitely want to!
> 
> That's all... Sorry I havent been commenting much lately. I promise I will catch up on everyone soon!

O NO HOPESTRUCK :cry: IM SOO SOO SOO SORRY!!! I wish I could hug you, and let you know I know how it feels and to console you Bc I know some days it's sad even when we think we're over it. I'm so sorry, my heart is sad and broken for you but don't give up hope ma'am. You're capable of overcoming anything, we all are..... even in a world full of sadness. I'm happy that happened quickly for you so it could be over, I wish it never happened but I'm glad you found some good in it. When I passed my sac I felt the same as you a bit of relief that it was over. Whenever you're ready it's sooo up to you and we will be here for whatever you're going through and for when you announce your BFP. Sometimes we have to go through rain to get to the rainbow and I'm sure your miracle will be waiting for you at the end of it!!! We Love you more than you'll ever know, Thank you for being here with us!

Ps. My doc told me that after my first m/c that I would have a successful pregnancy the 2nd time, but he was wrong that one failed too, man cannot promise me a good pregnancy only God. GL


----------



## Sweetz33

Hope I'm SS doll!! Hugs!!


----------



## Storked

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to drop in to let you know that I did end up miscarrying :( I figured as much, with the low betas... and then on Sunday night I started to spot. Went in for an U/S Monday, and they found exactly what I thought... a very, very early pregnancy. It was just an empty sac as it probably stopped developing so early/slowed development early on. The good news (there is good news!) is that is was NOT ectopic. That would have been much more stressful and traumatic.
> 
> I had my little breakdown over the weekend...but am feeling better today. I ended up having the complete M/C yesterday...it was just like a heavy period. I did pass the sac and a tiny placenta. Very different from my last pregnancy but it was a relief to know that the "worst" was over. To be honest, I had a huge sense of relief wash over me last night after I passed it. My low betas and faint HPTs this time around really caused me a lot of internal anxiety. So I was glad to know it was over and we can move on (not sure if we will TTC soon or wait a bit...trying to coordinate with wedding plans, lol).
> 
> Not sure what my doc will say, as he's out of town for a couple of weeks. I'm seeing his fill-in next week, and then have an appt with him in 2 weeks. I think it's time for me to think about using either Heparin or Prednisone. We'll see what I can convince my doctor to do...he seems to be in the "do nothing" camp. There are many docs who believe (rightly, based on the statistics) that most women with recurrent MC will go on to have a baby with no intervention. That may be true, but if I can expedite that process, I definitely want to!
> 
> That's all... Sorry I havent been commenting much lately. I promise I will catch up on everyone soon!

Hopestruck, I am going to reply on here and PM you in the hopes that you get my messages soon. I am so sorry for this loss. It isn't fair :cry:
I'm going to recommend Coming to Term by Jon Cohen to you- it actually focuses on recurrent losses. And while what your doctor says is true, that most women eventually carry to term...how many is he going to make you lose before he tries something? This is crushing your spirit.
I am going to go back through my book because I am sure that it mentioned there being a recurrent loss clinic in Canada. (I found this https://www.bcwomens.ca/Services/HealthServices/ReproductiveMedicine/default.htm)
I know that your signature says that your losses have been unexplained. Did they karyotype the losses? Have you been tested for clotting disorders? I have FVL mutation and am going to do aspirin and heparin next pregnancy. Taking lovenox injections right now.
There is also antiphospholipid syndrome.
I am sorry. I hope that all of this information helps. I just want you to have answers and a sticky baby :(


----------



## Krissy485

Oh hope I am so sorry! I could not imagine going through 4 loses! I want to hug u and hold ur hand through. If ur dr does not want to do something this time I think u should find a new dr. I mean come on 4 mc at the age of 26 is enough! Whatever support we can be let us know we love u! 

Afm have lack of sleep headache but also lots cramping on both sides of hips like right on my hip bones mybe bc I did lots of cleaning yesterday and walking today 
Anyways just dh Phone right now get on computer later on tonight and comment more on u lovely ladies


----------



## lisalee1

Never- Happy 12 weeks!!!! :dance: I'm glad to hear your MS is easing. I don't know what's going on with mine. For the past 2 days, I've thrown up twice in the mornings! I thought it would be better by now. Oh well. 

Krissy- That is such a cute pic of your family!! You have beautiful children.

Bamagirl- loving your approach this month. At this rate, you might even wait til AF is late to test! :)

BayBeeEm- FX for you this month!

Sweetz- Glad you're feeling better. What is reglan?

For those who asked, my appt is Thursday. Can't wait! I don't know how I would post pics b/c they print the pics out in the office. Guess I could take a pic of the pic and upload it to my computer and then post it. But that is so much work!!!


----------



## lisalee1

Aww Hopestruck. So sorry to hear that. I agree with that you should probably look into finding another doctor who will be more aggressive about your treatment. :hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

Kanicky- I don't know anything about IB b/c I've never had it. Based on what I've read online, you could/should get a positive HPT 2-3 days after the bleeding. Good luck!


----------



## Sweetz33

Reglan is a God send lol it is an anti nausea medication. If you start feeling nauseous pop one in and bam, it goes away. I take one before going to sleep as well so I don't get woken with nausea.


----------



## bamagurl

lisalee1 said:


> Never- Happy 12 weeks!!!! :dance: I'm glad to hear your MS is easing. I don't know what's going on with mine. For the past 2 days, I've thrown up twice in the mornings! I thought it would be better by now. Oh well.
> 
> Krissy- That is such a cute pic of your family!! You have beautiful children.
> 
> Bamagirl- loving your approach this month. At this rate, you might even wait til AF is late to test! :)
> 
> BayBeeEm- FX for you this month!
> 
> Sweetz- Glad you're feeling better. What is reglan?
> 
> For those who asked, my appt is Thursday. Can't wait! I don't know how I would post pics b/c they print the pics out in the office. Guess I could take a pic of the pic and upload it to my computer and then post it. But that is so much work!!!

Thanks! That is the plan, to be so relaxed that I don't even realize I am late haha.

And it may be so much work, but ummm we demand that you work it out & post those sweet pics! :) please of course


----------



## kanicky73

Ladies I am so sorry that I havent commented on others stories, I didnt know exactly how close all of you are and didnt want to stick my nose where it wasnt wanted. I sort of had a bad experience on another site where I did make supportive remarks or encouragement and had a gal that was not so nice about it. This site seems to to be much more supportive and so far you all have been more than welcoming! So to give you all a bit of my story. I am 39, will be 40 in March. After a failed marriage 15 years ago I had gotten my tubes tied. I have a daughter from that marriage who is 13 and a son from a previous relationship who is 19. 6 years ago I met a wonderful man who is now my DH! He didnt have any kids and really wanted them. We looked into IVF but it was way more than we could afford. The fertility doc we were seeing said that our best option would be a tubal reversal. We saved up the money and went ahead with it in October of 2009. When it was all done they told us that it could take up to a year to get pregnant. We didnt waste any time and got busy right away. Surprisingly it took us 30 days!! Yes we were all kind of shocked! Even the doctor was. I gave birth to our beautiful baby girl on 7/27/2010. Last year when she turned 1 we decided to give it one more try. We figured we spent all the money for the surgery we might as well give it one more try. I have always gotten pregnant fast so this is really a shocker for me and has been quite hard to deal with. I know age plays a big part too so I am trying my hardest to be patient with that. We did manage to get pregnant in May but that was a chemical pregnancy. My OB wont step in because she said at my age you have to try for at least a year before they will help and seeing as we managed to concieve in May, it is possible. I cant help but think that my tubes are blocked, that scar tissue has built up and wont let any swimmers through. I have tried to convince myself that this is not the case because of May but its tough sometimes. I have read through almost 100% of this thread and let me say you have got to be some of the toughest ladies I have ever had the pleasure of "meeting" in my whole life. The losses that some of you have suffered and you all just dust yourselves off and get back on that horse (no pun intended). It truly is inspirational. So it wasnt that I wasnt commenting for lack of caring for each and everyone of you and your stories but more so that I would read through your daily struggles and find strength to continue mine. I will definetely be more attentive to all of you wonderful girls!!! I will ask that you try and be somewhat patient with me as I dont get a whole lot of computer time during the day so its best if I try and catch up in the evenings. A big fat MUAH to all of you and hugs as well. And I am sprinkling baby dust all over this thread as I type, I hope we all get our BFPs. I do want to say quickly, Hopestruck, I actually shed a tear as I read your post today. I am so very sorry for your loss. Its unbelievable how high we can feel when we get our bfp and then we just drop when this happens. Hugs to you, and dont give up. My doc said that a mc means it can happen, just a matter of time. Ok I am off for the night and hope to see you all again tomorrow evening!!! Ny Nite!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks for sharing Kani and nice to know you a bit more. :) This particular thread (and ladies) are extremely supportive. I know if it wasn't for them, this past few months would of taken there toll on me and I would be in A LOT worse shape. They are supportive in the TTC, TWW, 1st tri, and beyond! Even if it is not pregnancy related, they will have your back. I know if it wasn't for certain people, Never, Hope, Baby, Jane just to name a few...I would of been in bad shape with my impending separation. There is true strength and beauty seen daily with these lovely ladies!! I feel like this is my second family. <3

Anywho, welcome...and thank you again for sharing!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Kanicky - Its a pleasure to hear more from you Kanicky. Yes, we are all very welcoming, encouraging and dare I say loving, here. Being a part of this group has given me a certain type of strength and understanding that I don't think I would have, had I continued to deal with and bear the pain of my loss in silence. These girls and this group/thread are/is priceless! 

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl, by the way. Its always makes me happy when things work out well for others! Here's to you getting your 2nd, forever BFP. 

Looking forward to hearing more from you in the evenings. Be warned, you will find tons to read by that time of the day. We can be a chatty bunch. 

Hopestruck ... as I said previously, my thoughts are with you. Lets offline chat when you are ready, ok? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storked

Thanks for sharing Kanicky. This is a great group of ladies. Welcome :)


----------



## Storked

I am thinking that when I do get my BFP that I will cut off all sex..is that nuts?


----------



## Sweetz33

Nope...my doctor suggested it.


----------



## Storked

Thanks Sweetz! That makes me feel less...mean hehe


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hopestruck.... I am so sorry you are facing another loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Life can be so unfair sometimes. I would really push for getting more testing done, and no offence to your doctor but the mental and emotional anguish continuous MCs can have far outweigh waiting it out until you get your rainbow baby. I'm not sure how your health system works but can you change doctors if need be? Thinking of you, one day at a time... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kanicky... thanks for sharing, what a lovely story. I hope you get your next miracle soon. Have you tried meditation etc if you are in 'baby making obsession zone'? I found this really helped me relax and then hey presto...

Morning Never and everybody else, I'll update later. Temp still high this morning but it's been too early to note anything else yet (it's only 8.30am here) xoxo

Never, when do you go for your next scan?


----------



## garfie

Hope - I am so sorry hun :hugs: I hope you manage to get a more supportive doctor - so sorry for your last loss:flower:

Kanicky - Hi welcome - nice to meet you, you are right there are a lot of lovely ladies on here who are always happy to offer advice, help or just a :hugs: I'm sure we'll get a chance to chat soon as we carry on our journey:hugs:

Storked - We stopped having sex (although that didn't stop my m/c:cry:) but if you decide to there are plenty of other things you can do:winkwink:

Sweetz - I'm hoping each day is getting easier for you hun:flower:

Hope all our pregnant ladies are starting to bloom now, like the pretty little flowers they are:flower:

AFM - CD5 (sorry ladies you will know what CD I am on every day:winkwink:) nothing to report - except the witch has left the building:happydance: and as it's mine and hubby 2nd anniversary we may be busy later on:winkwink:

Have a good day chaps

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

I don't mind those other things ;D
I think I am going to take up meditation! I need some tranquility in my head hehe


----------



## Storked

And Garfie we are almost on the same cycle day!


----------



## lisalee1

Garfie- Glad the witch left in time for your anniversary. Great timing!

Storked- I don't know about that one (no sex). I have to stick up for our men here. Our pregnancy hormones can make us really moody, mean, etc. That's a lot for a guy to put up with on top of no sex! That might really push him over the edge! I don't think men can handle as much as we can. So I say do whatever works for your relationship. Sorry if I'm going against the status quo. 

Bamagurl- I will try to post pics. Gotta send them to my hubby anyway (he is out of town).


----------



## Storked

Actually, I am the hot blooded one in my relationship ;)
And I was just sick when pregnant. No moods or anything :)


----------



## lisalee1

LOL! Hot-blooded. I should've known that "naked movie night" woman! Can't wait to implement that by that way ;)


----------



## bamagurl

lisalee1 said:


> Garfie- Glad the witch left in time for your anniversary. Great timing!
> 
> Storked- I don't know about that one (no sex). I have to stick up for our men here. Our pregnancy hormones can make us really moody, mean, etc. That's a lot for a guy to put up with on top of no sex! That might really push him over the edge! I don't think men can handle as much as we can. So I say do whatever works for your relationship. Sorry if I'm going against the status quo.
> 
> Bamagurl- I will try to post pics. Gotta send them to my hubby anyway (he is out of town).

Yay! Hate the hubs will be out of town & won't get to go with you!! Excited to hear all about it & see those sweet pics though :winkwink:


----------



## Krissy485

Ok ladies i missed a lot and let me tell you i had to tke notes on paper on make sure i got everyone lol thats how much i love you ladies lol

ok here we go get ready for along one!!!!

Hope- I know it might be a while before you post again, but i am sure you will still stalk us :winkwink:, and i want you to know i am still thinking about you and i love you and am i praying for you girl!!! :hugs::kiss::flower:

Bama-WOW you are so relaxed that it inspires us all to sit back and just enjoy the ride ( get you minds out of the gutter lol) THANK YOU! :happydance:

Never- I agree with you that only God can pro ise us a good pregnancy with a healthy baby and only God truely knows what we can handle...well God must htink we are all one tough a$$ group of women bc I dont think even the :devil: would mess with us with what we have been throug!
Oh and happy 12 weeks!!!! YAY!!!!!! when is your next scan need baby/baby bump pics PLEASE!!! I need a fix here lol :happydance:

Sweetz- Cant wait to hear from you today! I have also had reglan and it is a true God send!!! :happydance:

Lisalee- YAY for PICS!!!! BOOO for dh having to be gone!!!!! I know seeing that baby bouncing around and waving will be great! MAkes me think of my first 3 babies and brings a tear to my eye to remember the first time i got to see them... :happydance:

BayBee- FX for ya GL! I know your in TWW when will you test? :dust:

Storked- My DH actually liked waiting to have sex after i found out i was pregnant bc he was always afraid of something happening...Although he is the selfish one bc he likes to receive other things but does not like to give (sorry if too much tmi lol) I am also much more hot blood than he is if yall couldnt tell from other posts....:blush:

Angel- GL hun!!! What DPO are you? FX :dust:

Garfie- YAY Ding Dong the :witch: is dead!!! and yay for Aniversery :sex: :blush: fX this is your month!!! Oh dont be sorry for keeping us posted on CD and DPO...always helpful to know!

Kaniky- thanks for sharing! Congrats on that baby girl after tubal reversal....sorry about your loss :hugs: I hope you get #2 :baby: soon....chin up butter cup and dont not be afraid to jump in and give us your two cents we are a loving caring bunch and do not judge here....

Ok if i forgot someone sorry!!! i only went back 3 papges lol....

AFM- weird supper think CM like rummber cement and a little blood tinged? thoughts please!!!! never had this before and thinking it may have something to do with mc....cervix has been high since about CD9 on CD 16 i think could be 15....no def signs of O although i suspected but not too sure now...still a little crampy so maybe i havent O yet and it will be later bc of mc....as of right now if cycle goes right back to 28 days AF should be 9/3 or 9/4....i hate how mc messes with the body!!!! boobs still sore today and no we have not :sex: at all since mc.....:cry: i think he is just afraid of me getting pg bc neither of us like condoms....i mean if you dont use them for 7 yrs who would LOL :haha::blush: 

Ok i think my hands are cramping enough now and i will check later! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Storked

Lisa, enjoy the movie night- it is so much fun!
Krissy, you gotta train him better! Send him a text saying that you can't wait to see his face...between your legs. Bwahahaha! Don't let him be selfish :)


----------



## Krissy485

Storked- you make me :blush: lol :haha: ok not to get tooo tmi here....but for a while he never visited south of the border..just never asked him i guess...ok then last fall trying to spice things up he decided to become a frequent flier and well it tickles lol...yes it does feel amazing at the same time but i laugh so much during it i think that is why he stopped...thats ok....he defiantly knows his way around the bedroom....:blush:

oh and his way of rationalizing this is the fact i get the big O so many times in one :sex: session then he should get to have one way action to try and even out the O numbers....well i told him dont be so good in bed and i wouldnt O so much lol....yeah that shut him up a little bit lol:winkwink::haha::blush:


----------



## armymama2012

Well today is 7 DPO and for the first time I am having basically no symptoms and my temp is still rising! Good sign?


----------



## Krissy485

armymama2012 said:


> Well today is 7 DPO and for the first time I am having basically no symptoms and my temp is still rising! Good sign?

Good to hear from you!!!!! How you been....FX that the temps is a good sign!! :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow, woke up again and had to catch up on 3 pages....I LOVE IT!!!! 

Ok so I'm trying to do the best I can to remember everyone post and if I forget someone please forgive me and take it for love.

Lisalee: Our pm, Thanks sooo much I needed that. You are truly awesome,THANKS FOR BEING MY SECRET BUMP BUDDY!!

Kanicky: I def had gone to sleep, my bed time is at 9:30pm but I tried to be grown and stay up until 10, yea that didn't happened. But you didn't offend anyone at all, its just I couldn't put a story behind you and I/we love to hear our lovely ladies stories so we can support you the right way in anything that you go through and not be fake with it. I totally enjoyed reading your story, and yes most of us went through more losses but a loss is still a loss and it's something that you'll never forget Bc that bean was a part of you and was suppose to have a beautiful future at least in our minds. CONGRATS ON FINDING YOUR TRUE LOVE and being able to reverse your tubes and easily having another blessing, you and your DH deserved it. Never feel like you can't comment here, that's what we're here for, comment on anyone of us, we're all friends. Thanks again for understanding and wanting to be a part of a journey that is sooo special to all of us. Thank You :hugs:

Garfie: YAYYY AF has left the building....and it sounds like you and DH are NOT playing any games.... :sex: GOO YOU, who said 40 years olds can't get down... Garfie I might need you to teach me some tricks Bc I was getting tired of :sex:

Stork: ONLY BC MY OB TOLD ME NOTHING IN THE VAGINA Bc of my previous m/c's and bleeding episode and progesterone gel I had to stop, but no :sex: for 12wks after :sex: everyday was unbelievable sooo we had to find other methods. But my DH is scared even after the OB gives us the go ahead Bc we m/c and begin bleeding that same night after we DTD our first pregnancy, so we're both kindve cautious. And I've also learned that the DH semen can soften the cervix that's why they suggest you DTD when close to due date so the baby can come quickly. Stork what are your plans so far as far as TTC, medicines you're taking and BD?

Krissy: Lol, I thought that was soo funny ab having to take notes, Bc I've thought about taking notes every times I had to read 4 pages of comments but I was to lazy. I can totally agree with you with m/c's always messing up the body, but the good thing is your body caught it early on an not too late, that's what I dread, I told myself I won't ever get a D&C again. So are you TTC again soon?

Sweetz: How sweet you are, you know I just want to see you happy, we all do, and whatever it takes, Go for it, you deserve happiness, as women we all do. O my o my o my o my, GUESS WHAT....your appt is Today!!!! You're sooo lucky, I can't wait to hear the good news of that beautiful HB!!! :happydance:

AngelSerenity: I sooo have my FX for you!!! That this is it!!! I didnt temp but I hope it gives you s good sign. I was actually scared of tempting....So GO YOU!!

BayBeeEm: Hello madam!!!

Armymama: Hi ma'am, I didn't get Symptns everyday after DPO, some days I got some and some days I didn't get any and made myself thinking had some. Don't count yourself out!!

Hope: Hope your days get better as time passes


BamaGurl: Hello ma'am!!!

Janelleybean: Missing You, How are you?

HisGrace: Hope you're ok ma'am!

Lpjkp: Hello Ma'am, how are those Symptns looking?

AFM: my 12wk U/S is Friday. 2 days away. Ikrissy I would love to post a bump pic but I think my bump is bloated from my prior pregnancies. I am def posting a bump soon, it's just very low, it's not in the center or up to my chest like some others, it has hang time to it....wonder if that indicates a specific gender??! My DH just called me and informed me that he may not be joining me at my U/S Bc he needs to work(he's a workaholic) Bc we're trying to move and go on a trip soon with some family. And he's the only one working sooo I told him that was ok, I understand. Hopefully the bean(s) :winkwink: is ok so I can get a picture this time to show yal and him. 

Sweetz: I'm sooo happy for you!!

Ladies: It's totally ok everyone dosent get a BFP at the same time, or if it takes longer than some. And as much as my heart wants to say it's NOT OK to receive a blessing and it be taken away. My religious beliefs have to say it's yet ok, Bc one day it'll get better, maybe not tommorrow or next month but it'll get better, it has too, it was promised to us that we would bare many children, and I believe that. It may take time but our blessing is right there, we just got to reach out and grab it!! GL to all our ladies, we're all in this together and it's proven we def need each other Bc our men can't emotionally understand what we're going through inside. 

I love ya ladies... :hugs: NOW LET'S GET THOSE BFP's!!!!!! And if not this month Sept. is 2 wks away, you'll be bk in in no time Bc AF only last for a couple of days!!


----------



## shefali83

11 dpo and bfn for me today :(

How are you all doing? i was down with headache today. vomited as well!


----------



## Krissy485

nevergivingup said:


> Wow, woke up again and had to catch up on 3 pages....I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Ok so I'm trying to do the best I can to remember everyone post and if I forget someone please forgive me and take it for love.
> 
> Lisalee: Our pm, Thanks sooo much I needed that. You are truly awesome,THANKS FOR BEING MY SECRET BUMP BUDDY!!
> 
> Kanicky: I def had gone to sleep, my bed time is at 9:30pm but I tried to be grown and stay up until 10, yea that didn't happened. But you didn't offend anyone at all, its just I couldn't put a story behind you and I/we love to hear our lovely ladies stories so we can support you the right way in anything that you go through and not be fake with it. I totally enjoyed reading your story, and yes most of us went through more losses but a loss is still a loss and it's something that you'll never forget Bc that bean was a part of you and was suppose to have a beautiful future at least in our minds. CONGRATS ON FINDING YOUR TRUE LOVE and being able to reverse your tubes and easily having another blessing, you and your DH deserved it. Never feel like you can't comment here, that's what we're here for, comment on anyone of us, we're all friends. Thanks again for understanding and wanting to be a part of a journey that is sooo special to all of us. Thank You :hugs:
> 
> Garfie: YAYYY AF has left the building....and it sounds like you and DH are NOT playing any games.... :sex: GOO YOU, who said 40 years olds can't get down... Garfie I might need you to teach me some tricks Bc I was getting tired of :sex:
> 
> Stork: ONLY BC MY OB TOLD ME NOTHING IN THE VAGINA Bc of my previous m/c's and bleeding episode and progesterone gel I had to stop, but no :sex: for 12wks after :sex: everyday was unbelievable sooo we had to find other methods. But my DH is scared even after the OB gives us the go ahead Bc we m/c and begin bleeding that same night after we DTD our first pregnancy, so we're both kindve cautious. And I've also learned that the DH semen can soften the cervix that's why they suggest you DTD when close to due date so the baby can come quickly. Stork what are your plans so far as far as TTC, medicines you're taking and BD?
> 
> Krissy: Lol, I thought that was soo funny ab having to take notes, Bc I've thought about taking notes every times I had to read 4 pages of comments but I was to lazy. I can totally agree with you with m/c's always messing up the body, but the good thing is your body caught it early on an not too late, that's what I dread, I told myself I won't ever get a D&C again. So are you TTC again soon?
> 
> Sweetz: How sweet you are, you know I just want to see you happy, we all do, and whatever it takes, Go for it, you deserve happiness, as women we all do. O my o my o my o my, GUESS WHAT....your appt is Today!!!! You're sooo lucky, I can't wait to hear the good news of that beautiful HB!!! :happydance:
> 
> AngelSerenity: I sooo have my FX for you!!! That this is it!!! I didnt temp but I hope it gives you s good sign. I was actually scared of tempting....So GO YOU!!
> 
> BayBeeEm: Hello madam!!!
> 
> Armymama: Hi ma'am, I didn't get Symptns everyday after DPO, some days I got some and some days I didn't get any and made myself thinking had some. Don't count yourself out!!
> 
> Hope: Hope your days get better as time passes
> 
> 
> BamaGurl: Hello ma'am!!!
> 
> Janelleybean: Missing You, How are you?
> 
> HisGrace: Hope you're ok ma'am!
> 
> Lpjkp: Hello Ma'am, how are those Symptns looking?
> 
> AFM: my 12wk U/S is Friday. 2 days away. Ikrissy I would love to post a bump pic but I think my bump is bloated from my prior pregnancies. I am def posting a bump soon, it's just very low, it's not in the center or up to my chest like some others, it has hang time to it....wonder if that indicates a specific gender??! My DH just called me and informed me that he may not be joining me at my U/S Bc he needs to work(he's a workaholic) Bc we're trying to move and go on a trip soon with some family. And he's the only one working sooo I told him that was ok, I understand. Hopefully the bean(s) :winkwink: is ok so I can get a picture this time to show yal and him.
> 
> Sweetz: I'm sooo happy for you!!
> 
> Ladies: It's totally ok everyone dosent get a BFP at the same time, or if it takes longer than some. And as much as my heart wants to say it's NOT OK to receive a blessing and it be taken away. My religious beliefs have to say it's yet ok, Bc one day it'll get better, maybe not tommorrow or next month but it'll get better, it has too, it was promised to us that we would bare many children, and I believe that. It may take time but our blessing is right there, we just got to reach out and grab it!! GL to all our ladies, we're all in this together and it's proven we def need each other Bc our men can't emotionally understand what we're going through inside.
> 
> I love ya ladies... :hugs: NOW LET'S GET THOSE BFP's!!!!!! And if not this month Sept. is 2 wks away, you'll be bk in in no time Bc AF only last for a couple of days!!

We might have to start calling you momma of the group lol....

For now not TTC till i see my dr. on the 30th to see if they will run tests now since we have not been preventing pregnancy since July 2010 and actively ttc since August 2011 and only we have to show is 2 mc 4 months apart and i already have those 3 pretty babies so we are confused :wacko: As far as health goes I do have a high bmi but it is pretty much the same as when i got pregnan t with #3 and he as a pill baby! other than that i have been fine...DH is a type one diabetic but like i said his swimmers can swim bc i have been pregnant 5 times so makes me feel like it has something to do with me....although he was taking steriods for a few months to try and build muscle mass...nope not prescription he new a guy...

but i tell you what my body has me all.....:wacko:...right now weird cm, cramps, and sore boobs all the same as if when i was pg but no way i can be since we have not had sex since mc right? crazy body....grrrrr.....:growlmad:

oh and understand about the bump pic thing...being "over weight" i hate that word!!!....i didnt really show till about 16-20 weeks depending on pregnancy showed sooner with #1 since i was about 50lbs lighter lol and 6 7 yrs younger...cant believe my first baby is almost 6 :cry: and my youngest is going to preschool:cry: maybe that has somehting to do with my need for a baby......hmmm....


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away, vomitted

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite.



SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 11 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: 7 DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: CD 5/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Angelserenity: Taking the Relaxed Approach/ TWW :coffee: Just :sex: Testing: Aug. 21st

Gregprincess: DPO in TWW :coffee: Testing August 31st.

Shefali83: 10 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:

Lpjkp: DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Test date:

Kanicky: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Janelleybean: AF Showed CD 5: Taking a break from TTC :thumbup:

Krissy485: CD/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

HisGrace: CD/ waiting to "O" :wacko:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick jump in:

Shefali: Def don't feel like you're out. I tested at 10DPO and got a bfn. I didn't get a BFP until I was 11DPO and that line was faint and it had to sit for 5-10 minutes before the faint line showed up, which I knew I should've discarded but it was right. So you're definitely not out, hCG has to rise high enough in your body to be detected on the hpt. So don't give up!!

Krissy: hahahaha,, momma..eh? I can't help it....I just really want to hear you all happy and not down it really breaks my heart when yal are down honestly. But I can understand where you're coming from especially since you have 3 kids. It's only human to think something would be wrong with you, but I'm hoping that that's not the case and that your body got hold of some bad eggs that it didn't recognize from the beginning. After my 2 m/c's I was suppose to get tested to see what's wrong but I got prego again after AF so their keeping a close watch on me this time but no kne can stop a m/c if the sperm isnt a healthy or viable one. I also thought it was Bc I was a diet queen, I was always going to extreme measures to stay small sonibthought maybe that messed up my reproductive system but when your fragile and desperate like I was you'll blame anything that you did. I'm def posting my bump soon but I was 140 before getting pregnant and let's say ive 45 lbs after both m/c depression def kept me in a hole. But I'm not sad about my lumptuous curvation, I'm learning to embrace it, no matter what your size is, you can always make yourself look beautiful with just your attitude.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok first off....Storked I just spit out my juiced I lol'd so hard!! You are a nut! I'm seriously going to use that line one day haha!!

Krissy...I feel your pain. You know who over here refuses to do anything but good old fashion sex. It's annoying. I like (eh hem) diversity (if ya get what I'm saying lol) I will says about your comment to Never...it reminded me of a saying my BFF told me...

"Be the kind of woman that when you wake up in the morning and put your feet on the ground, the Devil say 'Oh crap! She's up!'" haha!!

Never....I heart you....yup that about nails it. ;)

AFM TODAY'S THE DAY!!! ^_^ he decided he is going to go with me, but at this point really don't want him there haha!! Oh well... Had hard time sleeping last night and forgot to take my nightly reglan so woke up kinda gaggy. *pops a reglan now* I will be leaving in about 2 hours Yay! I told him to try and tape it on his phone. Let's see if he can do at least that Rolf fx'd 

Well to all my other ladies, I hope you are doing splendidly! Much love to all!!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Quick jump in:
> 
> Shefali: Def don't feel like you're out. I tested at 10DPO and got a bfn. I didn't get a BFP until I was 11DPO and that line was faint and it had to sit for 5-10 minutes before the faint line showed up, which I knew I should've discarded but it was right. So you're definitely not out, hCG has to rise high enough in your body to be detected on the hpt. So don't give up!!
> 
> Krissy: hahahaha,, momma..eh? I can't help it....I just really want to hear you all happy and not down it really breaks my heart when yal are down honestly. But I can understand where you're coming from especially since you have 3 kids. It's only human to think something would be wrong with you, but I'm hoping that that's not the case and that your body got hold of some bad eggs that it didn't recognize from the beginning. After my 2 m/c's I was suppose to get tested to see what's wrong but I got prego again after AF so their keeping a close watch on me this time but no kne can stop a m/c if the sperm isnt a healthy or viable one. I also thought it was Bc I was a diet queen, I was always going to extreme measures to stay small sonibthought maybe that messed up my reproductive system but when your fragile and desperate like I was you'll blame anything that you did. I'm def posting my bump soon but I was 140 before getting pregnant and let's say ive 45 lbs after both m/c depression def kept me in a hole. But I'm not sad about my lumptuous curvation, I'm learning to embrace it, no matter what your size is, you can always make yourself look beautiful with just your attitude.

Thanks dear for pulling me up. I didnt want to test so early. but i have to because if i do get a bfp i ll have to start with progesterone asap. i had very low progesterone last mmc. by the time i took the supplement it was too late. i think that is why i lost the baby :(


----------



## Sweetz33

p.s. hey look! I'm a lime haha


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Well today is 7 DPO and for the first time I am having basically no symptoms and my temp is still rising! Good sign?
> 
> Good to hear from you!!!!! How you been....FX that the temps is a good sign!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks mostly just been reading how you pregnant ladies have been doing. Hoping to join you soon! Has anyone given birth without DH with you?


----------



## kanicky73

Good morning ladies. I actually snuck away for a few minutes cause I already missed you all! LOL 
Anyhoo I think I am getting the hang of this so here goes. 

Sweets33- Thank you for the warm welcome and it was my pleasure to share my story. Its really nice to know some people actually want to hear it. My DH gets really bored when I want to talk about all of this, which I understad but sometimes its just nice to vent.

BayBeeEm- Thank you also for the warm welcome. Yes we ar quite smitten with our daughter (and all my children) but there is something to say for a baby that is born out of a struggle of some sort. Am I weird to think that?? She makes us laugh and has brought a light to our family that wasnt there before. I love chattiness! Lord knows I can throw down a good conversation when I want to!! LOL!

Storked- I am so with you on the cutting of sex thing! I actually told my mom that during this past year of TTC I am actually sick of sex! I know that sounds completely and utterly crazy but only women who are struggling to conceive would even understand that. I would be totally fine with going 9 whole months with nothing.....now if I could just convince the hubs of that I will be doing good! 

Angelserenity- Thank you also for the warm welcome. I have actually only tried one thing. This is my second month on Soy Isoflavones. The first month I did days 1-5 and took 200mg. The second month I did days 2-6 and only took 160mgs. I seemed to have more ewcm the second month. I am just now pondering if I should even try it a 3rd month if this one didnt work. I read somewhere that said you shouldnt do it for more than a couple months, kind of the same rule of thumb as clomid. So thats where Im at right now. I am currently 9 or 10 dpo. I havent decided if I O'd last Saturday or Sunday but I poas yesterday morning with 10miu strips and got a BFN. I didnt even bother this morning. I think I might just wait to see if AF shows her ugly face on Sunday. 

Krissy485- Thank you as well for the warm welcome! I think Im getting the hang of it all, I had to take some notes so I wouldnt miss anyone but this is already a very comforting place and I may have to find me some more "computer time" just to check in on you ladies! 

Never- thank you again for bringing this to my attention and I am looking forward to this entire journey with all of you. Its nice to know that other people understand what this is like. 
Ok if I missed anyone I am so sorry, it wasnt on purpose  If anyone can tell me how in the world to get a profile pic on here I would love to share a pic of my family with all of you. I am normally pretty computer savvy but this has me stumped!!

Hugs to all of you, enjoy your day, its beautiful here! Blue skies and 80! Talk to you all later!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Shefali: I def understand where you're coming from. That's a great plan, Bc I was suppose to go in for testing as to why I keep m/c but instead they caught my pregnancy at 4wks so I've been on the progesterone seems like forever now. So yes ma'am def test away, so we can def give this bean a chance.

Armymama: def Don't worry ma'am, YOU WILL BE JOING US SOON, as everyone else, and I CAN'T WAIT!!!

Kanicky: I'm SOOO HAPPY YOU'RE With us!!! And I def understand running away from DTD, I know I did when TTC. I Also thought about trying soy, raspberry lead tea, and anything else to help but like you said you have to take it for s certain amount of time which would drive me crazy. The profile photo, you would have to register freely with "Photobucket" they'll give you your personal email address for them and something else(can't remember) and you'll email or send your pics to that email address they gave you and it will be in your photobucket profile. Then you'll pick the one you want to upload and they'll give you a code to copy then you'll come back to Your Baby and Bump profile which will read at the top "user Cp" click it and it'll take you to your profile and then "I believe" you'll click profile pic(not to sure) and copy your code from photobucket I'm that slot. I hope this helps alittle. GL!

SWEETZ: HAPPY 11WKS MA'AM!!!!! CONGRATS TO MAKING IT TO 11wks wishing you many many many many many more healthy successful wks to come!!!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Hi Shefali: I def understand where you're coming from. That's a great plan, Bc I was suppose to go in for testing as to why I keep m/c but instead they caught my pregnancy at 4wks so I've been on the progesterone seems like forever now. So yes ma'am def test away, so we can def give this bean a chance.
> 
> Armymama: def Don't worry ma'am, YOU WILL BE JOING US SOON, as everyone else, and I CAN'T WAIT!!!
> 
> Kanicky: I'm SOOO HAPPY YOU'RE With us!!! And I def understand running away from DTD, I know I did when TTC. I Also thought about trying soy, raspberry lead tea, and anything else to help but like you said you have to take it for s certain amount of time which would drive me crazy. The profile photo, you would have to register freely with "Photobucket" they'll give you your personal email address for them and something else(can't remember) and you'll email or send your pics to that email address they gave you and it will be in your photobucket profile. Then you'll pick the one you want to upload and they'll give you a code to copy then you'll come back to Your Baby and Bump profile which will read at the top "user Cp" click it and it'll take you to your profile and then "I believe" you'll click profile pic(not to sure) and copy your code from photobucket I'm that slot. I hope this helps alittle. GL!
> 
> SWEETZ: HAPPY 11WKS MA'AM!!!!! CONGRATS TO MAKING IT TO 11wks wishing you many many many many many more healthy successful wks to come!!!

:flower::flower: are you taking the pills or the suppositories?


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz-EEEKKKK cant wait to hear all about your appt!!!!! 

Ok so i had one more dollar store testing laying around and.....BFN and once again yay lol...means body is back to "normal" what ever the hell that means :haha: so i guess all these "symptoms" are ovulation? ehh...dont worrying about it.....just gonna count down the days till i see ob...beside i got new worries about dh and job and all that....


----------



## Krissy485

Janelleybean- the bottom of my page says you are stalking us lol....how you doing lady? feeling any better? miss ya and i know you will come back to us when you are ready... :hugs: :hugs: much love!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never- hey thanks! Feels good to be a lime lol

Krissy.....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I CAN'T WAIT TO TELL EVERYONE!!! Lol


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz33 said:
 

> Never- hey thanks! Feels good to be a lime lol
> 
> Krissy.....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I CAN'T WAIT TO TELL EVERYONE!!! Lol

If Dh cant figure out how to record it with his phone then maybe he shouldnt look after a baby...i mean come on its like taking a pic point and click anymore on phones lol...but oh yeah it is a guy...sorry had to say it :haha:


----------



## hopestruck

I just wanted to pop and and say a HUGE thanks to all of you for being soooooo supportive. I truly appreciate it. You are all SUCH amazing women and I am sooooo thankful to have met you over the world wide web....I feel lucky to know each and every one of you.

Now, this thread is moving really fast! And lots of new faces. I still need to take some time to catch up and get to know the new ladies.... so welcome to Shefali, Kanicky, and anyone else I have missed. 

With re: a few questions that some of you asked -

Storked - I responded to your private message (thank you for that :)) but for anyone else who was wondering, in my blood testing they checked for progesterone, thyroid, iron, blood type, Factor V Leiden, Antiphospholipids, Protein C&S resistance, and some others I can't remember. Everything came up in the "normal" range. We also had genetic karyotyping on pregnancy #3 (that went the furthest) and it came back as a genetically normal male. I have also had multiple U/S (vaginal and external) that show normal ovaries and a normal uterus. So it really is unexplained. (they could do an HSG, which I have been considering. But I honestly think I don't have any physiological obstructions down there).

I hear you all on finding a new doc. If he isn't receptive to trying somethign else, that is my plan - I have spent a LOT of time reading the scientific studies (I must be the worst kind of patient...the kind that has access to academic articles! lol;)) and I KNOW there is a TON of evidence for using both heparin and/or prednisone in cases of "idiopathic" (of unknown origin) recurrent miscarriage with HUGE success. Some of the studies cite as big of a difference as 30% success (no treatment) vs. 85% (with treatment). That is HARD EVIDENCE. So I am going to bring him the studies, and if he still refuses, I will find a new care provider. There is the option of being referred to an infertility clinic in the city, but the closest ones in my province are 17 hours drive away and have a 3 month wait period before you can even get it (and then 2-3 months while they do more testing on you). I have a feeling that even if I do more testing they are not going to find anyting, and if they do, they will still use the same treatments (heparin or prednisone). So why not try and go for it now?

That's my plan, anyway... we will see how it goes.

Never and Lisaleee - you are out of the worry zone! YAY!!! I am sooooo happy for you both!!

Sweetz - 11 weeks lady...amazing! I am so glad things are going well. I'm really sorry to have been reading everything about what's going on with your DH...but I think in your heart you do know what is right for you, and by the sounds of it you deserve soooo much better. Sending you all of my thoughts and best wishes... keep us posted...we're here for you. xoxoxo

Storked - so Houston it is? I know I'm out of the loop but congrats!! When are you moving??

Bama, Baybee, lpjkp, Armymomma, Krissy, Garfie, AngelSerenity, Janelleybean...you ladies are pure wonderfulnesss...thank you so much for everything :hugs: I believe you're all in "trying" cycles now (I feel so out of the loop!) so I will be sending you all my most healthy and positive wishes for a perfect pregnancy this time around!

I'm sure there are people that I've missed...so sorry! I'll catch up with you all soon. *hugs*


----------



## nevergivingup

Shefali: I'm on Progrsterone Crinone gel 8%. Their like a tampon full of white cream that you have to squeeze out vaginally every night. I dont think their suppositories, but they do give you a sense of relief whichever one you use. The kind I use is a bit expensive at least to me, it's $600 but my insurance pays for more than half of it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy485 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Never- hey thanks! Feels good to be a lime lol
> 
> Krissy.....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I CAN'T WAIT TO TELL EVERYONE!!! Lol
> 
> If Dh cant figure out how to record it with his phone then maybe he shouldnt look after a baby...i mean come on its like taking a pic point and click anymore on phones lol...but oh yeah it is a guy...sorry had to say it :haha:Click to expand...

Bwahahaha!! Omg seriously....he didn't even know how to turn on the wifi on my laptop so we might be in trouble ladies. Haha!


----------



## Sweetz33

Big hugs to you hope!!


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz33 said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Never- hey thanks! Feels good to be a lime lol
> 
> Krissy.....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I CAN'T WAIT TO TELL EVERYONE!!! Lol
> 
> If Dh cant figure out how to record it with his phone then maybe he shouldnt look after a baby...i mean come on its like taking a pic point and click anymore on phones lol...but oh yeah it is a guy...sorry had to say it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahaha!! Omg seriously....he didn't even know how to turn on the wifi on my laptop so we might be in trouble ladies. Haha!Click to expand...



WTF for real?!?!?!? well its a good thing his :spermy: is smarter than he is :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Well they knew where to go....lol other then that...Tg I have strong genes rofl!!


----------



## janelleybean

Hey Krissy- Not stalking just trying to catch up with all this chatter. I had to read 6 pages!! We've been doing well. I talked to my hubby's best friend last night and he's leaving to wander Europe. I'm so jealous. I wish I could go to Europe with no responsibilities. Either way, he wants to go out (to bars) this weekend before he leaves. I haven't gone bar hopping since I was 22 maybe? I haven't been to a bar since St. Patty's day, and even then I was dragged there. I don't really like the bar scene all that much anymore, so I figured this is probably going to be the only time I can really let loose with him and my hubby. So, considering I'm not pregnant, I'm going all out. I got a babysitter and DD. Ha, who knows.. maybe I'll get my drink on and then come home and conceive a baby! Just kidding. 

Nothing is really new here, just lounging around trying to decide what to do today. We're going to go look at some ladies couches today to see if we're interested in trading. We have a sectional and the house we bought has a bay window and I really don't it blocked anymore, so I posted an add on craigslist seeing if someone wanted to switch. She came over and looked at our sectional last night and fell in love, so hopefully we like her couch and love seat. 

Hope- I saw that you MC. I'm so sorry. :hugs: I would seriously consider switching doctors. I had a doctor that my bat shit crazy mother suggested and he was about just as looney as her. When I became pregnant, I chose one that my friend suggested and he made me really uncomfortable because he was really down to earth like a friend rather than a professional, but I stuck with him and I love him! He straight told me that my other doctor was a nut job and all he cares about is a paycheck. I really like having a doctor that is more a friend than a professional because he really shows that he cares. I remember after my first colposcopy results I sat in his office and cried my eyes out and he sat there with me until 6:30!! reassuring me everything was going to be okay. An hour and half after their office had closed. My original appointment was at 3:45. So, we were there for quite awhile. :hugs:

Sweetz- A LIME! That is awesome. I went to my fridge and pulled out a lime and smiled. Are you showing yet? Oh, I'm so excited!! I want to see some sonogram pictures so I can ooo and awe. 

Kanicky- Welcome! You've come to the right place. I'm sure you've heard this before, but I love your name, reminds me of Grease. 

Never- You're so sweet to think of me. I'm doing well. Thank you for asking. :flower:

Storked- Were you the one that posted not having sex after BFP?? I tried that this past cycle, and I still MC. Not saying it wont work for you, but I like sex, it's about the only "us" time we get now a days. :blush:

Krissy- Another thing I wanted to tell you--you have the CUTEST family. I have a blog that I've been keeping since I was pregnant with my son. Here are a few videos that I've made:
1st- This one was made with pictures from when we first got together up until we had Samuel. I still get teary eyed when I see it.
https://samuel-louis.blogspot.com/2010/07/it-done.html
2nd- This one was from his first birthday on.. (it's at the bottom of the page)
https://samuel-louis.blogspot.com/2012/03/visit-with-boyers.html


----------



## hopestruck

Janelley, I LOVE your video. That is so beautiful and makes me want to shed a tear! Your little boy is so gorgeous! and you and your DH are such a handsome couple. Love it. <3


----------



## janelleybean

hopestruck said:


> Janelley, I LOVE your video. That is so beautiful and makes me want to shed a tear! Your little boy is so gorgeous! and you and your DH are such a handsome couple. Love it. <3

Thanks! I started the blog when I became pregnant and I have all the videos burned to DVD's. I found a site that you can print your blog into a book, so I thought doing that would be easier than a photo album. At least there is a story to go with every pictures. Then I can just give it to Samuel when he gets older. ...That is if he can pry it from my fingers. :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

Has anyone gone int labor and given birth on their own? If I get pregnant, DH wont be able to be there. I have a really close mom friend (kinda an adopted mom to DH) who said she will be there but that's still not the same.


----------



## janelleybean

Hope- I hope that my video didn't make you sad. Those weren't my intentions at all. I guess I should have thought before I posted the video, I'm so sorry.:dohh:

You're going to get pregnant and give birth to a healthy beautiful baby. I promise you. You're body is just looking for the perfect one. :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Hey Krissy- Not stalking just trying to catch up with all this chatter. I had to read 6 pages!! We've been doing well. I talked to my hubby's best friend last night and he's leaving to wander Europe. I'm so jealous. I wish I could go to Europe with no responsibilities. Either way, he wants to go out (to bars) this weekend before he leaves. I haven't gone bar hopping since I was 22 maybe? I haven't been to a bar since St. Patty's day, and even then I was dragged there. I don't really like the bar scene all that much anymore, so I figured this is probably going to be the only time I can really let loose with him and my hubby. So, considering I'm not pregnant, I'm going all out. I got a babysitter and DD. Ha, who knows.. maybe I'll get my drink on and then come home and conceive a baby! Just kidding.
> 
> Nothing is really new here, just lounging around trying to decide what to do today. We're going to go look at some ladies couches today to see if we're interested in trading. We have a sectional and the house we bought has a bay window and I really don't it blocked anymore, so I posted an add on craigslist seeing if someone wanted to switch. She came over and looked at our sectional last night and fell in love, so hopefully we like her couch and love seat.
> 
> Hope- I saw that you MC. I'm so sorry. :hugs: I would seriously consider switching doctors. I had a doctor that my bat shit crazy mother suggested and he was about just as looney as her. When I became pregnant, I chose one that my friend suggested and he made me really uncomfortable because he was really down to earth like a friend rather than a professional, but I stuck with him and I love him! He straight told me that my other doctor was a nut job and all he cares about is a paycheck. I really like having a doctor that is more a friend than a professional because he really shows that he cares. I remember after my first colposcopy results I sat in his office and cried my eyes out and he sat there with me until 6:30!! reassuring me everything was going to be okay. An hour and half after their office had closed. My original appointment was at 3:45. So, we were there for quite awhile. :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz- A LIME! That is awesome. I went to my fridge and pulled out a lime and smiled. Are you showing yet? Oh, I'm so excited!! I want to see some sonogram pictures so I can ooo and awe.
> 
> Kanicky- Welcome! You've come to the right place. I'm sure you've heard this before, but I love your name, reminds me of Grease.
> 
> Never- You're so sweet to think of me. I'm doing well. Thank you for asking. :flower:
> 
> Storked- Were you the one that posted not having sex after BFP?? I tried that this past cycle, and I still MC. Not saying it wont work for you, but I like sex, it's about the only "us" time we get now a days. :blush:
> 
> Krissy- Another thing I wanted to tell you--you have the CUTEST family. I have a blog that I've been keeping since I was pregnant with my son. Here are a few videos that I've made:
> 1st- This one was made with pictures from when we first got together up until we had Samuel. I still get teary eyed when I see it.
> https://samuel-louis.blogspot.com/2010/07/it-done.html
> 2nd- This one was from his first birthday on.. (it's at the bottom of the page)
> https://samuel-louis.blogspot.com/2012/03/visit-with-boyers.html

Janelley- cute family! you got a scruffy guy to huh? and wow on the big remodling!!!! and um seriously fire juggling? scarry!!!!! I love your little boy blue eyes and i now i have names for abbrivations lol....ok lets see you=Janelle Dh=Dan and Ds= Samuel

Mine are Me=Kristina (Krissy), Dh=Josh, Ds #1=Joshua (yes named after his daddy), DD=Avarie (pronounced Ava-ree or Ava for short) then we have Ds#2 JAmison.....

ok well i should probably get kids around and make a trip to the store and library got a book in on hold yay should be the next book in the black daggar brotherhood....ok i love to read and i read all the twilight books :blush: so much better than the movies so if you ladies like to read and liked the twighlt movies they are a must read!!!, well my cousin who likes what i do was reading the black dagar brotherhood books and suggested them to me....they are amazing...talk about steamy!!! and yes they are a vampire one but different and omg did i say steamy!!!!! so yeah if i go mia for a while you kow i am getting my reading on...oh did i mention i was reading one of those books last time i got pregnant lol


----------



## BayBeeEm

Good afternoon or evening to all of you, my future baby's mamas! Just as anticipated, I would miss a boat load by not being online before now. 

Sweetz - lime? you? or our baby? Call me slow, just finished over-eating just now, but I definitely missed something :blush:

Nevergivingup - I'm here and well 9 or maybe 10 DPO. I am feeling good. Last night my nipples were making their presence known. I couldn't make up my mind if was the AC or ... :happydance:

Storked - Laugh my freaking butt off!!!! I can appreciate your hot bloodedness ... I need to incorporate more of it in my life. LOL, just like Sweetz, my iced team nearly met my computer screen. DEE - ZASTER (In Brad Pitt's voice in Inglorious *******s) averted!

Kanicky - So glad to have our honrary Wisconsinite on board! I used to live in Wisconsin some years ago but my family still resides there. I'm a Badger. I'm looking forward to hearing more from you.

Shefali - Definitely don't feel out, I was read that most women implant between 8 - 10 DPO. After which, it take a little time for HCG production to start. Keep doing your one a day testing in the interest of getting on progesterone right away but don't feel defeated. Remember, the lady in red is the one who will make the final curtain call on our cycles!

Janelleybean - Awwww, thanks for sharing a bit of your world with us! Absolutely beautiful. 

Krissy - Your name shall be, "Neighborhood Watch"! I appreciate you bringing Janelleybean out from the shadows to speak with us. See what wonderfulness she ended up sharing with us!

Lisalee - Hiya! I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures as well. Do you think you will find out the sex during your 20 weeks visit or do you think you will wait until he/she is born? 

Armymama - 7 DPO! Doesn't the wait stink?! At times I feel like I should be infiinity DPO. Sighs I hope this is your cycle especially since it is unique in that this is your first cycle symptom free!

Everyone else ... hello there! I hope to catch up with you soon.

AFM - my, hips, ok, ok, ok we all know I am a volumptious size 4, the place where my hips are suppose to be, hurt. I've got gas ... for every breath of air I take I feel a little something making moves :blush:. NO IB, and the minor cramping I had two days have long since subsided. Aside from that, everything else is business as usual.


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Hey Krissy- Not stalking just trying to catch up with all this chatter. I had to read 6 pages!! We've been doing well. I talked to my hubby's best friend last night and he's leaving to wander Europe. I'm so jealous. I wish I could go to Europe with no responsibilities. Either way, he wants to go out (to bars) this weekend before he leaves. I haven't gone bar hopping since I was 22 maybe? I haven't been to a bar since St. Patty's day, and even then I was dragged there. I don't really like the bar scene all that much anymore, so I figured this is probably going to be the only time I can really let loose with him and my hubby. So, considering I'm not pregnant, I'm going all out. I got a babysitter and DD. Ha, who knows.. maybe I'll get my drink on and then come home and conceive a baby! Just kidding.
> 
> Nothing is really new here, just lounging around trying to decide what to do today. We're going to go look at some ladies couches today to see if we're interested in trading. We have a sectional and the house we bought has a bay window and I really don't it blocked anymore, so I posted an add on craigslist seeing if someone wanted to switch. She came over and looked at our sectional last night and fell in love, so hopefully we like her couch and love seat.
> 
> Hope- I saw that you MC. I'm so sorry. :hugs: I would seriously consider switching doctors. I had a doctor that my bat shit crazy mother suggested and he was about just as looney as her. When I became pregnant, I chose one that my friend suggested and he made me really uncomfortable because he was really down to earth like a friend rather than a professional, but I stuck with him and I love him! He straight told me that my other doctor was a nut job and all he cares about is a paycheck. I really like having a doctor that is more a friend than a professional because he really shows that he cares. I remember after my first colposcopy results I sat in his office and cried my eyes out and he sat there with me until 6:30!! reassuring me everything was going to be okay. An hour and half after their office had closed. My original appointment was at 3:45. So, we were there for quite awhile. :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz- A LIME! That is awesome. I went to my fridge and pulled out a lime and smiled. Are you showing yet? Oh, I'm so excited!! I want to see some sonogram pictures so I can ooo and awe.
> 
> Kanicky- Welcome! You've come to the right place. I'm sure you've heard this before, but I love your name, reminds me of Grease.
> 
> Never- You're so sweet to think of me. I'm doing well. Thank you for asking. :flower:
> 
> Storked- Were you the one that posted not having sex after BFP?? I tried that this past cycle, and I still MC. Not saying it wont work for you, but I like sex, it's about the only "us" time we get now a days. :blush:
> 
> Krissy- Another thing I wanted to tell you--you have the CUTEST family. I have a blog that I've been keeping since I was pregnant with my son. Here are a few videos that I've made:
> 1st- This one was made with pictures from when we first got together up until we had Samuel. I still get teary eyed when I see it.
> https://samuel-louis.blogspot.com/2010/07/it-done.html
> 2nd- This one was from his first birthday on.. (it's at the bottom of the page)
> https://samuel-louis.blogspot.com/2012/03/visit-with-boyers.html
> 
> Janelley- cute family! you got a scruffy guy to huh? and wow on the big remodling!!!! and um seriously fire juggling? scarry!!!!! I love your little boy blue eyes and i now i have names for abbrivations lol....ok lets see you=Janelle Dh=Dan and Ds= Samuel
> 
> Mine are Me=Kristina (Krissy), Dh=Josh, Ds #1=Joshua (yes named after his daddy), DD=Avarie (pronounced Ava-ree or Ava for short) then we have Ds#2 JAmison.....
> 
> ok well i should probably get kids around and make a trip to the store and library got a book in on hold yay should be the next book in the black daggar brotherhood....ok i love to read and i read all the twilight books :blush: so much better than the movies so if you ladies like to read and liked the twighlt movies they are a must read!!!, well my cousin who likes what i do was reading the black dagar brotherhood books and suggested them to me....they are amazing...talk about steamy!!! and yes they are a vampire one but different and omg did i say steamy!!!!! so yeah if i go mia for a while you kow i am getting my reading on...oh did i mention i was reading one of those books last time i got pregnant lolClick to expand...

Yes, Krissy that is us! Samuel was named after Dan's best friend Sam. Dan is a scruffy guy, but he has to be. When I met him he had a beard on his face and it looked like an animal. It was crazy messy, so I asked him to shave it. ...and he looked 13!! I would get the craziest looks from people on the street and it would really freak me out when I woke up to a 13 year old in my bed. So I begged him to grow it back. But he keeps it trimmed. 
This is my favorite picture. https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-sX8ck3cgSR0/T4MqTW-4v3I/AAAAAAAAK5o/6Fz3CiBoxRU/s640/DSCF1960.JPG

How do you upload picture to the thread? Dan does juggle fire, he can juggle knives too, it's pretty scary, but fun to watch. When my best friend was trying to set us up she told me that he juggled and I just though, "what a nerd" but, I fell in love with him the moment I met him. Animal face and all :cloud9:

As for the remodel, it's taking way too long. Luckily this is the biggest project in the house, so I'm happy we did it first, but Ugh... The temperatures are started to drop, which means I have to find my motivation quick and finish the fireplace. Who the hell puts a fireplace in their kitchen?!?! Who ever designed this house must have been drunk.


----------



## Krissy485

SWEETA_HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA omg you are too funny!!! i cant complain about my dh genes since my kids look just like him lol

baybee-thanks lady i will take it...or is it i lack all kinds of a life i am on here alot when my kids decide to play with their million toys lol...ook ok we are out of here!!! lol


----------



## Krissy485

Ok so not getting out of here today lol....

Janelley- LMAO!!! my dh is the same way!!! we both look young for our ages...when i was prego with #1 i looked turned 21 while pregnant and we both looked like we were 16 lol...talk about dirty looks....

ok funny story

I am 3 months older than dh so when he turned 21 i was 7 months pregnant with #1 and looked like 9 months (hey i have big babies and i am only 5'2" only way to grow is out lol) ok anyways we ended up going out with his older brother and sister in law and guess who got to be the DD for the night...oh yeah lucky me the one who had to watch everyone get drunk off their butts, i was in a large town i did not know how to get around and had to rely on drunk people to give me directions.....Now you wanna talk about dirty looks getting into clubs looking like i a 9 month pregnant 16 yr old....lmao i was questioned that night whether or not it was really me in my drivers licences...good thing it was just take on my bday that year so i had the puffy prego face in it...but yeah they tried asking me all those off the cuff questions like whats your bday and whats your middle name...it was funny but embarassing!!! i still like to think i look more early 20's rather than almost 30 lol...

ook leaving for real now!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Janelley, it did not make me sad at all! It is beautiful. Trust me, I am well past "baby envy" (if you want to call it that! lol) now. I'm just happy to see other people with beautiful kids! :D


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ladies, what's going on across the pond??? Are you all taking budgie seed to be talking so much, i cant keep up :winkwink:. Great to see so much activity and read about everybody :flower:.

So from what I have read, and apologies if I miss some things...

Never/Krissy.... I am now 15DPO. I can't believe I'm holding out on testing!!:wacko: I had a little nosey up there this evening and there is no sign of any more spotting, just creamy CM so I'm getting a little nervous:headspin:. I so do not want to get my hopes up but even when I did a search of charts on FF 99% of charts at 15DPO with my symptoms ended in a BFP. I'm thinking if the spotting yesterday was a sign of AF my temp should take a mjor drop today or tomorrow with AF arriving. It didnt today. So, on the other hand if yesterday was an IB ([-o<) I'm thinking it may take another couple of days for HCG levels to rise enough as I had a BFN at 11DPO. So I'm going to try and stick it out to Saturday, but I'll probably cave if temp doesnt drop considerably in the morning lol.

Sweetz.... hope all goes well today :flower:, looking forward to see some pics. Darn this time difference, I probably wont find out until tomorrow. 

Never.... 2 days to go whoop whoop, I'll say a prayer for both your wee miracles.

Shefali... ditto Never, don't count yourself out yet, I'm in the same boat and I know I've said it before but I NEVER get early BFPs. Another reason why I'm trying to wait until the weekend to test again.

Hopestruck... lovely to hear from you, I hope you are taking the time out you need. Do you mind if I ask, are all your losses at the same time and in the same way? If so, I would suspect there is something underlying.

Storked... I've always wondered about the old sex thing with a BFP lol, is there any evidence I wonder?

Krissy, loving the blog, beautiful.


Kanicky, Janellybean and anybody I have missed :flower:. I'm reading, just a memory the size of a pea after so many pages of posts :blush:.

Love you all ladies, this is the best thread I have been on for months. 

Let's get those BFPs happening :thumbup: xoxo


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, now I am sad. A lady on one of the other threads I joined said that a ruptured cyst poisons the egg if it hasn't implanted yet. This is horrible and sad because my cyst ruptured the day before I think I implanted (had a big temp drop that day). I hope its not true but now I'm not holding out much hope. Oh well, I only have one more cycle before we stop TTC and wait a year. :(


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, now I am sad. A lady on one of the other threads I joined said that a ruptured cyst poisons the egg if it hasn't implanted yet. This is horrible and sad because my cyst ruptured the day before I think I implanted (had a big temp drop that day). I hope its not true but now I'm not holding out much hope. Oh well, I only have one more cycle before we stop TTC and wait a year. :(

Army- Did she have M.D. next to her name? If not, I wouldn't put too much thought into it. Just be patient and try to relax. It's true, if you try too hard and think about it too much, it wont happy.. So, go take a bubble bath and relaaaaaax.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Really Armymama? I can't comment to be honest but please do try to stay positive, get the proper medical advice if need be. Not saying the advice isnt true, but it may not be as black and white as it seems xoxo


----------



## nevergivingup

FINALLY I can comment after reading 3 pages!!!! I Love It!!!!

Hopestruck: I'm hugging you virtually!!! I'm def glad you've gotten all those test done so you can really figure out that you have no problem and amazingly the bean didn't either. My doc told me it was abnormal sperm, but he said that w/o even doing test, so now you have me thinking....I'm still sooo sad that this has happened but to have gotten the answers you've gotten is amazing. It's great that your fox did at least do test. I agree I wouldn't spend any money when I know they'll tell me what I already know so I def say go for it, you done your research. I might have to come find you so you can be my doc/researcher! I'm rooting for you always!

Armymama: I def agree with what Janelleybean said. She's not an M.D. only thing a person can tell you is their experience and what happened to them is not the case for you, you have a whole different body and how it's functioning is very different. And most of the time us women just google and get our answers from there so just relax, don't worry about what if's!!

Janelleybean: I'm SOO happy to hear from you. I haven't seen the video, I'm def going to look at it after this! Thanks for Sharing that with us, You are sooo sweet and awesome!!

AngelSerenity: Thanks ma'am for the sweet words!! And def don't worry We're not counting you out, IB is def what it sounds like. I'm Soooo rooting for you ma'am!!! 

BayBee: My nipples sticks out in the heat....Soooo I'm claiming yours to stick out Bc that bean is raising those hormones of yours!!

And to the awesome lady who said they love this group, it's only sooo great Bc of you and the rest of the women here!!! 

I bet guest and other women who read our thread think we're crazy for being sooo close and positive and sweet!! 

AFM: Sorry I couldn't say as much as I wanted, I have a banging headache and I took one Tylenol but that didn't work so now Im just going to lay down. Catch up with you ladies alittle later. Be Good!!!


----------



## Storked

Krissy, it tickles me too! I ask for it but more to let him know that I want to baby dance, not really go south hehe

Never, I was doing prenatals and CoQ10 but and stopping the CoQ10 because I read that it makes my blood thinner less effective. Oh and yeah I am also on baby aspirin and lovenox injections for my FVL mutation. And baby dancing every day! :) can't wait for your ultrasound! And yeah, my hubby was afraid that all the sex we had might not have helped last pregnancy. When they were testing my levels they told me no sex to give the baby every chance so...no sex this time!

Sweetz, I am always saying crazy things to my spouse. He doesn't even blush anymore- just makes a food impression of scared squeaks :D yay for limes!

Kanicky, I get burned out from TTC too. You try to keep it fun but let's be real, we aren't playing. The fact that it feels good is a boon but we really just want the baby. And that makes it exhausting work!

Hopestruck, that is hard evidence. You must pursue it! As for Houston, we will start moving this month and should be done by next month sometime. I can't wait! I will be in an apartment and not a house. I like it!

Armymama, haven't given birth, only miscarried. But...I love my spouse but not sure that I want him around when I am in labor. He gets queasy about weird things and I would resent him if he became lightheaded.

Sounds promising BayBeeEm!

Thanks Janelley :hugs: sex is comforting to me as well

Angel, I am not sure about evidence. I may need to look into it deeper!


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> Krissy, it tickles me too! I ask for it but more to let him know that I want to baby dance, not really go south hehe
> 
> Never, I was doing prenatals and CoQ10 but and stopping the CoQ10 because I read that it makes my blood thinner less effective. Oh and yeah I am also on baby aspirin and lovenox injections for my FVL mutation. And baby dancing every day! :) can't wait for your ultrasound! And yeah, my hubby was afraid that all the sex we had might not have helped last pregnancy. When they were testing my levels they told me no sex to give the baby every chance so...no sex this time!
> 
> Sweetz, I am always saying crazy things to my spouse. He doesn't even blush anymore- just makes a food impression of scared squeaks :D yay for limes!
> 
> Kanicky, I get burned out from TTC too. You try to keep it fun but let's be real, we aren't playing. The fact that it feels good is a boon but we really just want the baby. And that makes it exhausting work!
> 
> Hopestruck, that is hard evidence. You must pursue it! As for Houston, we will start moving this month and should be done by next month sometime. I can't wait! I will be in an apartment and not a house. I like it!
> 
> Armymama, haven't given birth, only miscarried. But...I love my spouse but not sure that I want him around when I am in labor. He gets queasy about weird things and I would resent him if he became lightheaded.
> 
> Sounds promising BayBeeEm!
> 
> Thanks Janelley :hugs: sex is comforting to me as well
> 
> Angel, I am not sure about evidence. I may need to look into it deeper!

Storked- My MIL was just over here and I told her that I MC again, and she told me that she had a friend who was having the same problem so she started a baby aspirin regimen. What does it do exactly? I was thinking about trying it when we try again, but would like to know what it helps with before I start it. Either way, her friend went on to have 2 kids. The only thing that helped her from miscarrying was the aspirin. I guess she miscarried every time she didn't do it..:shrug:


----------



## Storked

I'm not sure for other people Krissy, I take it because of my clotting condition. From what I have read though, some women with antiphospholipid syndrome have pretty good success rates using it. Can't hurt!
My first pregnancy I was taking aspirin when I found out that I was pregnant until I started lovenox injections- but it was to protect me! I never thought of miscarriage- my sisters with my condition never had losses. The only one that did has protein c deficiency. Now I am being über cautious.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm back!! Very strong and healthy heartbeat of 166 bpm!! They said since you are only 11weeks might be hard to find....NOPE!! She found it in less than 30 seconds lol it was so amazing to hear!! Even DH was smiling and I haven't seen him smile in a while...too bad numbnuts screwed up the simple task of taping it... *facepalm* I told you Krissy lol I am scheduled for. 12 week ultrasound next Thursday. ^_^ I will scan over all the missed posts after I stuff my face with my celebratory Panda Express lol YAY!


----------



## Storked

Hooray Sweetz! :happydance:


----------



## lisalee1

Bamagurl, Krissy & BayBeeEm- I will definitely keep you guys posted with pics. I'll try not to be so lazy about posting. :)

Storked & Krissy- You girls are so bad!!! ;) But carry on!

Krissy- The MC can definitely throw off your cycle. Instead of ovulating on CD 13 or 14 like I normally do, the cycle after my MC, I ovulated on CD 15-16. So you'll probably O soon. 

Never- I'm here for you. Somebody has to keep you on track! :)

Armymama- You will be preggo soon! Did you also say you were taking the relaxed approach this month like Bamagurl? Also, you mentioned that your husband will not be around during the birth. I'm assuming he's on an extended tour? You never know, he may be done by then. Or maybe he can take a vacation? I'm clueless about how they do that, but I really hope something will work out for you guys. This is my 1st pregnancy, so I can't answer your questions about giving birth. 

Shefali- It makes sense that you're testing early since you will need the Progesterone. Do you normally test positive early? And what does the vomiting mean? Is that a symptom for you?

BayBeeEm- I'm on the fence about finding out the sex. I LOVE surprises so I would love to find out at birth. I think my husband wants to know beforehand. I told him he could find out early and just keep it a secret from me. We'll see. Nice to read your update. 

Sweetz- Congrats on the strong HB and reaching 11 weeks today! :dance:

Hopestruck- Nice to see you back on. I hope you are taking care of yourself. :hugs:

Hi AngelSerenity, Garfie, and everyone else!

AFM- I have a secret to being able to "remember" what everyone types. My memory is so bad, by the time I get to the bottom of the pg, I forgot what's at the top. Recently, I've been typing my comments in the "quick reply" box and then COPYING what I typed while going to the next page. I do that for each page until I get to the end. It's hard to keep up being gone all day so I find this works best.

AFM- Nothing exciting to report. Nervously, anxiously, and excitedly looking forward to my appt tomorrow! For the past few days, I've been feeling nauseous throughout the day. Making it VERY HARD to concentrate on work. Sometimes, I feel like if I'm not eating, I'm nauseous. Hope this doesn't last long. 

Take care ladies!


----------



## kanicky73

Good Evening gals!! 
Never- oh my goodness I actually chuckled to myself when I read your post about how to upload a photo! LOL but nonetheless I will give it a go and see if I can manage to figure it out. I also had to do the progesterone with my last one (after the reversal) it was weird cause I never had to do that before. Now its got me worried if I will need it again. 
Shefalia-Im not sure if you were asking me or not but just in case, I took the pills (soy) I think you were talking to Never but I got confused. I didnt want to be rude if you were asking me. 
Sweetz- In case I havent said it yet CONGRATS!!! you are trucking right along, 11 weeks WOOT WOOT! and another WOOT WOOT on the heartbeat! Nice and strong. 
Janellybean- thanks! there is actually a funny story behind my nickname and actually had nothing to do with grease ( but I also love the movie) I worked with a girl at a collection agency years ago and everytime our supervisor would ask her if she could take a call or whatever she would also say, "can nicky?" and it just turned into kanicky! LOL
ArmyMamma- I went into labor on my own with my 2nd baby but the others were always assisted in one way or another. But I also agree with Janelly go by what your doc says not someone without a phd! For sure! 
BayBeeEm- yes Ma'am born and raised. I will always be a cheesehead at heart 
Krissy- I always tell my husband that I will hold on to my youth as tight as I possibly can so any time we can be mistaken for younger I say breathe it in girlfriend! I tell him now that its not my 40th thats coming up its my 2nd 20th! 

Well ladies I will probably be MIA for a few days as I have things going on at my store that require my full on attention. In addition to being a stay at home mom, I am co owner with my sister of a tanning salon here in town. since I am the brains of the operation (LOL I can say that cause my sis isnt on here) I do all the finances and paperwork and we have some things coming up, however I will for sure check in as soon as I can and update everyone on my status and check in on all of my wonderful new TTC friends. I will mis you for sure, I have only been a part of this for a day or so but I truly am enjoying all of your stories and support. Talk to you soon.


----------



## lisalee1

Kanicky- So sorry I forgot to say welcome!!! I was inspired by your story about giving birth to your baby girl after the tubal reversal. Sending babydust your way for another LO! :)
Co-owner of a tanning salon. Now that sounds like an interesting gig.


----------



## kanicky73

Thank you LisaLee!! Congrats on your your little one as well. Yes the salon is fun. I wouldnt have been able to do it without my sister. She works the day shift and then i work the evenings. That way I dont have to stick the little one in day care. So far its been good. It was a bit slow in July cause we had record breaking temps but its picking up! had to do something in this economy!


----------



## Sweetz33

*whew* just caught up! Busy ladies!! Akk and since I struggle from bad prego brain...sorry I can't remember who said what?! Lol

The comment about ruptured cyst...if she ain't no doctor then I wouldn't worry to much. I asked my doctor about the cyst I have on my ovary, he said that it wouldn't poison but would cause a lot of pain. If you are concerned, phone your own doctor. That is what you pay for....not some random person on the net. :)

Never...Ty againg for Storting this post...it is definitely the 1st one I check these days haha

Well I'm overfed and very content so time to relax. Might hop on later!


----------



## kanicky73

ok that wasnt so bad. I was able to upload my profile pic. This was taken when the baby (Caylee) was almost 3 months old. Then there is my DH (mike), my DD (Breanna) and my DS (Cody).


----------



## Storked

Beautiful family! :D

I keep telling my spouse that if we have a daughter with my pale skin and his dark hair then we could birth Snow White. He isn't keen on it though hehe


----------



## kanicky73

Thank you Storked, She would be absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Storked

Thanks! I like the idea :)


----------



## HisGrace

Oh my gosh this thread moves so fast. Take a few days off and there's like 80 pages to read. I need to get caught up. 

AngelSerenity - How long are you going to hold out? 15 DPO sounds so positive to me.

Armymama - I agree with everyone else. Stay hopeful especially if she wasn't a doctor or some sort of specialist.

Sweetz - Congratulations on hearing the heartbeat. I know that must be an amazing experience. I'm so happy for you.

Lisalee - I am having such a hard time keeping up too. I may have to try your trick of using the quick reply next time. I hope you get to feeling better soon.

AFM - The witch showed up, but I'm already on CD 4 and we can get back to having fun soon.


----------



## armymama2012

lisalee1 said:


> Armymama- You will be preggo soon! Did you also say you were taking the relaxed approach this month like Bamagurl? Also, you mentioned that your husband will not be around during the birth. I'm assuming he's on an extended tour? You never know, he may be done by then. Or maybe he can take a vacation? I'm clueless about how they do that, but I really hope something will work out for you guys. This is my 1st pregnancy, so I can't answer your questions about giving birth.
> 
> 
> Take care ladies!

Well he doesn't get deployed until January and I would be due in May. His tour would only be 9 months and now they are not allowing the R&R leave unless you are deployed for a year or more. He definitely wouldnt be able to be there. As far as relaxed approach, kinda. I did temping, grapefruit juice, prenatals and OPKs.


----------



## lisalee1

armymama2012 said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Armymama- You will be preggo soon! Did you also say you were taking the relaxed approach this month like Bamagurl? Also, you mentioned that your husband will not be around during the birth. I'm assuming he's on an extended tour? You never know, he may be done by then. Or maybe he can take a vacation? I'm clueless about how they do that, but I really hope something will work out for you guys. This is my 1st pregnancy, so I can't answer your questions about giving birth.
> 
> 
> Take care ladies!
> 
> Well he doesn't get deployed until January and I would be due in May. His tour would only be 9 months and now they are not allowing the R&R leave unless you are deployed for a year or more. He definitely wouldnt be able to be there. As far as relaxed approach, kinda. I did temping, grapefruit juice, prenatals and OPKs.Click to expand...

LOL! Not quite a relaxed approach, but hey! Cant stop a girl on a mission! Really hope this is your month. Just a few more days b4 testing!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> *whew* just caught up! Busy ladies!! Akk and since I struggle from bad prego brain...sorry I can't remember who said what?! Lol
> 
> The comment about ruptured cyst...if she ain't no doctor then I wouldn't worry to much. I asked my doctor about the cyst I have on my ovary, he said that it wouldn't poison but would cause a lot of pain. If you are concerned, phone your own doctor. That is what you pay for....not some random person on the net. :)
> 
> Never...Ty againg for Storting this post...it is definitely the 1st one I check these days haha
> 
> Well I'm overfed and very content so time to relax. Might hop on later!

Well I've already been through the pain part luckily I think I ovulated from the other ovary this month. P.S. We cant call our dr. here. They dont accept calls and they wont even let you speak with a nurse. I'd either have to go to Urgent care or ER to speak to a dr. that same day. I have a dr. appt about my ruptured cyst next Thursday so I will most likely ask for a blood pg test then and get my questions answered. Google gave me no answers whatsoever.


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- I'm so excited for you!! I remember the first time I heard my son's heartbeat I cried. I was so excited. Then when the doctor opened the door, my mom was standing there crying because she couldn't get to the doctors office in time and totally ruined it for me. She was such a downer during my pregnancy. I'm just happy with our next pregnancy I will be surrounded by loving people and it will be a totally positive experience.

Hisgrace- where have you been hiding? I haven't seen your posts for awhile, although the conversations move quickly on this thread--you could have posted yesterday and I just missed it. Either way, happy to see you!

Kanicky- I love that! Totally makes sense.

Storked- I'm going to try that with the baby aspirin. I'll speak to my doctor about it first though.

AFM- I think Hubby and I are going to try one last time to TTC before we take a break. So, Never if you're reading this, count me in!


----------



## Storked

I am so glad to hear that you want to try again Janelley! Definitely talk to your doctor about trying baby aspirin :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> I am so glad to hear that you want to try again Janelley! Definitely talk to your doctor about trying baby aspirin :hugs:

I did some research and I guess it is suppose to help the blood flow to your ovaries and uterus. It's also suppose to help with the lining of your uterus and implantation. So, I will definitely call him tomorrow and ask him about it. From what I read a lot of women swear by it. Can't hurt right? :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

I don't think so :) it is a low dose


----------



## AngelSerenity

Good morning ladies!! Sorry this is only a quick post as I have a meeting 100 miles away and need to go.

Sweetz... Delighted for you :flower::flower:, oh it's so exciting isn't it?


Sorry in a real hurry, I'll comment on everybody's lovely updates later. I just needed to share....

So my temp rose this morning again and yes I WAS BRAVE and tested :winkwink:.

Here's the pic as I know you are all POAS addicts and will pester me for it :winkwink::haha:.


https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8298/7843215106_4cf17cee59.jpg
IMG_1076 by Angel Hug, on Flickr

I am in complete shock but on :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:. I can't believe it, it's only my second cycle back TTC and I am now SO NERVOUS:wacko:. The line is faint but I think that's to be expected if I only had an IB on Tuesday. I'll keep testing over the next few days. This is my 7th pregnancy (1 DS) so I'm praying this one sticks, please say a little prayer for me everybody :thumbup::thumbup:.


I think I'm over the first hurdle ladies, just need to make it past 10 weeks now :thumbup::winkwink:.



Now where are all our other tests this week, hopefully we'll be celebrating together!!! :flower:

Catch you all later.


xoxo


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well...

Hope: I'm so so sorry to hear your news, it's such an awful thing to go through :( I'm so glad that they carried out tests, though, and I really hope that everything is ok and that, in time, you'll be holding that perfect miracle baby in your arms...I'm rooting for you until then x

Angel: WOW! You have some willpower to hold out on testing! Sounds like some great signs! Looks like you'll be the next BFP on the list!

Armymama: Don't believe everything you read on the internet, and I completely agree with the others that, if they don't have a proper medical qualification, it's likely that they're talking rubbish!

Sweetz: Gosh, so many congratulations in order! Congratulations on your WONDERFUL ultrasound (Obviously a little disappointed at the lack of baby piccies to croon over!), congrats on the 11 week milestone (2 weeks until 2nd trimester, YAY!) and congrats on reaching lime!! WOW! Compared to the grain of rice stage you started out at, that's HUGE!!! :) Hope you're enjoying every second of it!

Janelley: I understand how you must be feeling in terms of TTC, but you've got to keep going...all this pain that we go through TTC will finally be worth it when we're holding that miracle baby in our arms, and I believe it'll be your time soon enough! 

Never: Hope that awful headache eased up for you! When is your next appointment?

Lisa: Argh!! Your appointment is today!!! How exciting?! Good luck and CAN'T WAIT to hear how it went afterwards!!! (AND THERE SOO NEEDS TO BE PICCIES TO CROON OVER LADIES!)

HisGrace: A new cycle means a fantastic new opportunity to go catch that eggie!!! This is your month!

Anyone else that I've missed (Because this is a very busy thread!), HII!! Hope you're all doing well!

AFM: 8dpo today, I think I can still see a really faint line on IC, but I'm convincing myself it still must be a dud batch or that I'm imagining a line there...I'm really anxious that my hormones are just going haywire on me I guess so, even though I keep getting a feeling "I'm pregnant", I'm using my head and thinking "No you're not"...my breasts haven't felt like this since the month I got pregnant, I've never felt this kind of tired in my life (Yesterday I was like a walking zombie, and fell asleep at 7:30pm) yet I'm having restless nights sleep with vivid dreams that I can remember every detail of, I woke up yesterday and I've felt a little stuffy ever since, bloated, gassy last night and a few little niggly cramps down there...because of ovulating late, I'm expecting AF to arrive by 27th/28th August...I bet it's my body playing a cruel trick on me and I can't help but think that, because I had IB last time, I'm not pregnant because I haven't spotted at all? This TTC stuff is killing me! :S


----------



## lpjkp

and AARRGGHHH angel!!!!! You've got a little bun in the oven!!!!!!! That is soooooo exciting!!!!! How far gone do you think you are? Those are lovely lines!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lp no pics yet! US is next Thursday ^_^ I just heard the heartbeat that is all. Reality is starting to hit...it took hearing that heartbeat...it's so awesome! Can't wait until Thursday...wish it was this Thursday lol


----------



## lpjkp

Well impatiently waiting till next week Sweetz, can't wait to see those piccies!!!!


----------



## Storked

OMG Angel congrats girl! :happydance: you got my prayers!

Lpjkp, sounds promising! Fingers crossed!


----------



## garfie

Angel - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun keeping my fingers crossed for you.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

Angel!!!!!! Woohoo!! Yippie!!!! CONGRATS!!! So excited for you. :dance: :dance::dance::dance:

LPJ- Oh my gosh!!!! I am sooooo believing that you're pregnant! I'm going to go ahead and say congrats to you too! The IC are pretty good and very sensitive. Test again tomorrow too!


----------



## Aspe

I hope it's not to late to join, is it?
If not..here is my situation

Ok, so today is one week from the last day I seen the light pink spotting (that happened twice). I was going to test with FMU, but company was here. I managed to hold my pee for 1 hour, then tested with SMU. I couldn't help myself but to test, only to be let down in disappointment. Why would it be negative? I had a spot of pink (on three occasions) on Monday(when I was supposed to start), so should I go a week from that? Or am I out this month if I don't get af by the end of August, I will be going to the doctor to demand bloodwork and an ultrasound because this is not right. Oh, how I hate seeing negatives


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Angel! :happydance: I pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months. So exciting! Your lines look great.


----------



## HisGrace

Aspe said:


> I hope it's not to late to join, is it?
> If not..here is my situation
> 
> Ok, so today is one week from the last day I seen the light pink spotting (that happened twice). I was going to test with FMU, but company was here. I managed to hold my pee for 1 hour, then tested with SMU. I couldn't help myself but to test, only to be let down in disappointment. Why would it be negative? I had a spot of pink (on three occasions) on Monday(when I was supposed to start), so should I go a week from that? Or am I out this month if I don't get af by the end of August, I will be going to the doctor to demand bloodwork and an ultrasound because this is not right. Oh, how I hate seeing negatives

How many DPO are you? It could just be too early or your urine could have been too diluted.


----------



## lpjkp

Hey aspe,welcome to the group! Do you mind telling us your "story" and a bit more about yourself?xx


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry once again I have been MIA (anniversary yesterday) and have just spent a while catching up ..........

Janelley - I got stuck on your videos and photos - what an adorabubble family you have and don't worry your project will be so worth it in the end:flower:

Lisalee - Good luck at your appointment - baby photos appreciated and needed here too!:winkwink:

Lpjkp - Wow hun that sounds very promising - fingers crossed for you.

Sweetz - That's a lovely strong heartbeat - glad something made hubby smile:happydance:

Armymama - I have had cysts in the past - but have never heard what she said I agree with the rest of the ladies on here to ignore what she is saying and ask your doc.:flower:

Never - I hope your headache has gone - it's probably because all us ladies haven't stopped chatting:haha:

Storked - How are you today? what CD are you on?:hugs:

AFM - I am on a HIGH with my CBFM (usually starts LOW):shrug: I had a lovely anniversary (hubby says he likes his two year old wife:haha:) any way we managed (don't know how) to break our memory foam matress:blush:

Have a lovely day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Ohhh booo, I missed the babies HB, the BFP announcement and Lpkjp... :growlmad: It's ok time for me to catch up...YAYYYY!!

Sweetz: O My!!!! I'm sooo happy you got to hear your little bean HB!!! o my how did it feel ma'am!!? EXCITED I KNOW!!! Im sooo happy for You!! This is your Take Home Baby!!

Lpjkp: :happydance: I'm always happy to read your post, they make me smile just Bc I know it's you posting. Lpjkp I know how you feel about being cautious about getting excited early on about those two lines so ma'am I will be excited for you. I am def praying for you that this will be your miracle baby! Are you waiting for the lines to get darker Bc that will drive you crazy. Please keep us updated Bc I'm ready to jump up and down!

AngelSerenity: AHHHHHH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! I'm Soooo happy for you!!!!! Those lines are def visible. No women should go through loss like you did but you def deserve this baby and ma'am trust me I am praying for that bean to stick and healthy and happy in you!!! CONGRATS AGAIN MA'AM, and THANKS for sharing that with us!! August BFP is yours!!

Janelleybean: I def think you should ask your doc about the aspiriin, it def won't hurt to consider every option. And I saw one page of your blog I think I did it wrong, I will try again Bc I'm using my raggedy iPhone. But you are such a beautiful lady. And I will def add you in to TTC!!! YAYYYYY im sooo happy you're bk in and I'm rooting for you that you and your DH get that BFP this cycle before you give up. I def think all that pain you went through, you deserve your baby out of it. And I know you will get him/her soon!! GL

Kanicky: awww I love your profile pic of your beautiful family!!! Yal look sooo happy and that's def a great thing. And you have a big family and you're trying to add on, now that is a BEAUTIFUL THING, I Love It!!!

BayBeeEm: Hi ma'am!! Hope your day at work with your boss is better today.

HisGrace: Glad to hear that your AF is almost gone, now you can get bk to business!

Garfie: I'm sooo glad you had an awesome anniversary day!!!! I def got a headache from something but it couldnt of have been from yal wonderful ladies......maybe so(just kidding) High on CBFM: means :sex: I'm sure you're covering your bases with that DH of yours!!!

Armymama: I'm sorry your DH won't be there for the birth if your beautiful child but I'm sure he's head is going to be thinking about yal the whole time!! I'm sure slot of women don't have their DH's or partners in there with them, it's ok. I am sad that their not allowing the R&R until a year later....who makes these rules.

Lisalee: You always keep me straight!! AND O YES.....YOUR 12+4 wk appt. is TODAY!!! AHHHHH:happydance: How Exciting!!!!!! I hope we get pics, and yes Lpjkp and I are pressuring you to show them!!! I hope your experience goes better this time. Tell your little baby that the women from B&B said "Hi! and we can't wait to see him/her in due time!!

Krissy: hi Busy mom, how you doing ma'am?!

Hopestruck: Im SOO glad you're still here, you def keep me positive and motivated, THANK YOU :hugs: How you're doing?

Stork: Go You, I saw the CoQ10 on a commercial and immediately thought about you. Yea I would stop taking them too if I learned about all that. But you'll be ok, I'm just ready for you to announce that great news!!

BamaGurl: Hi ma'am, how are you!!?

Hi to all the wonderful ladies that I forgot! I tried my best, LisaLee I would love to do your memorization strategy but my laptop is in migration(broken) so I'm on my IPhone so I can't go bk or I'll lose everything I wrote.

AFM: my appt. is 12:00noon tommorrow, it's like I hear the scary movie music playing in my head. My DH called and said he's taking the Day off to be there with me Bc he wants to be there Bc this is a milestone we never made it to to hear our baby HB at 12wks. So until then GOOOOO LISALEE!!!! I'm SOO happy for you!!


----------



## Storked

BWAHAHAHA hilarious Garfie! High? Go for it ;)
CD 8 over here :)
Can't wait for your ultrasound Never! And I hope I have good news to announce to you next month. Why must time crawl by?! I am so impatient for my BFP!


----------



## garfie

The CBFM has 3 levels - LOW (not fertile ) HIGH (coming up fertile) PEAK (Fertile lots of :sex::happydance:) Or how I like to think ON YOUR MARKS ........ GET SET.......... GO :haha:

How long are your cycles normally Storked? - mine are roughly 24 days so not a very big fertile window.

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Woohoo Storked and definitely woohoo Garfie for getting nearer your fertile time!!! Garfie, there's absolutely NO excuse for not BD'ing every single high and peak (I won't accept any excuse!) and same goes for you Storked...you two WILL catch that eggie this cycle and WILL be getting your BFPs in a couple of weeks, and I won't hear otherwise :)

Never: ARGH! Another lovely preggo lady with a very exciting appointment...there had better be pictures involved and I better see them! I will not be happy with you pregnant ladies if you withhold these vital piccies from us for much longer!

Never: I'd love to be cautiously excited, but I'd like the line to become much more of a squint then followed up by a "pregnant" on CB before I'll allow myself to even contemplate being pregnant...I've got clearblue plus, which I plan to take maybe 10dpo and some frers in the post (Much cheaper to buy them off ebay!)...one way or another, I would love that BFP and I hope that BFP beats AF to it...x


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz and AngelSerenity :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB:

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 11wks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: :baby: 1st HB:




SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: 10DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:

Shefali83: 11 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:

Lpjkp:8 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Test date:

Kanicky: 8 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex: 

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :flower:

HisGrace: CD/ waiting to "O" :wacko:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:


----------



## Krissy485

Ok QUick pop in so ya'll know i am alive lol

first of all YAY ANGEL :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats girl you give hope to all of us girl!!!!

I will have to catch up on all the other going ons later...

afm-been busy applying for jobs today...still not sure what we are going to do....last night was a bad night....dh is all frustrated and depressed and stressed well i kept making comments about him and the video game hopeing he would at least get off to get dinner with us and he snapped. told me if i didnt like it to move the fuck out to my moms on my own and why dont i get off my fat ass and get a job...yes he said all that :cry::cry::cry::cry:

well didnt talk to him the rest of the night and not too long after he said what he said he tried joking around with me and what not i just gave him dirty looks...he doesnt have it in him to say sorry....anyways when he finally came to be i am always the one to say i love you good night first well i wouldnt...i am stilll pissed as i write this....he said it first and of course i said it back...i love him so much but i am hurt rightn now...so for now i am off and i will catch up when i have more heart in it...

oh and SWEETZ congrats on that heart beat it is a beautiful sound!!!

Love my ladies!!!!
:hugs: :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Angel, congrats on the BFP postive!

Sweetz - I think I said it before but I will say it again. I am loving that the baby is doing well. I suspect he is going to have your DH looking to make things right. Ok, that might just be my no so secret wish. 

Nevergivingup - always so much going on these threads. So difficult to keep keep up. My the way, I'm only 10 DPO. 

Aspe - welcome! I think you're in good shape if the only thing you have is a spot. I think your plan to wait it out and see the doc for bloods is an excellent idea. Here's hoping that its just a minor delay in the ramping up of your HCG!

Janelleybean - I asked my DH about the benefits of taking baby asprin, he said it works as a blood thinner and would be excellent for those that have clotting issues. I see mention of taking baby asprin daily throughout the site ... I just had to ask!

Storked - Snow white? Now that would be adorable or should I say enchanting. As for being 8 DPO, do you think you will test early or ...?

Lisalee - I understand the excitement of finding out the sex of your baby at birth offers! Just for a split moment, I considered doing but then I remembered the kind of person I am. I want to start shopping and painting and all that good stuff ASAP. :blush:

Everyone else :hugs: and more :hugs:.

AFM - More or less, things are the same. Just patiently waiting out this TWW. I've been considering a new job and have decided that should I find something, I will take it. That said, of course you need to work for an organization at least 1 year before getting maternity leave or short term disability. What would you all do if you were successful in conceiving prior to an interview? Would you disclose before hire? I'd appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Krissy485 said:


> Ok QUick pop in so ya'll know i am alive lol
> 
> first of all YAY ANGEL :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats girl you give hope to all of us girl!!!!
> 
> I will have to catch up on all the other going ons later...
> 
> afm-been busy applying for jobs today...still not sure what we are going to do....last night was a bad night....dh is all frustrated and depressed and stressed well i kept making comments about him and the video game hopeing he would at least get off to get dinner with us and he snapped. told me if i didnt like it to move the fuck out to my moms on my own and why dont i get off my fat ass and get a job...yes he said all that :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> well didnt talk to him the rest of the night and not too long after he said what he said he tried joking around with me and what not i just gave him dirty looks...he doesnt have it in him to say sorry....anyways when he finally came to be i am always the one to say i love you good night first well i wouldnt...i am stilll pissed as i write this....he said it first and of course i said it back...i love him so much but i am hurt rightn now...so for now i am off and i will catch up when i have more heart in it...
> 
> oh and SWEETZ congrats on that heart beat it is a beautiful sound!!!
> 
> Love my ladies!!!!
> :hugs: :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Wow, what are the odds of job talk back to back like that. 

I am so sorry about the fight with your hubby. He really is in an unhappy place right now for him to imagine forming his mouth to say such nasty words. Please take the time you need to be OK, we're all here waiting for you to return. I am so sorry about that.


----------



## Storked

Garfie my cycles were 25 but the miscarriage screwed it all up! The last was 30 so I think they are normalizing!
Lpjkp, I solemnly swear to baby dance until I get that BFP ;) I hear you on wanting it confirmed on other stuff before allowing yourself excitement. You do what you gotta do to cope with an outcome that you still feel can swing either way
Krissy, what a prick your hubby is. I am mad at him on your behalf.


----------



## Storked

Oh BayBeeEm I am just on cycle day 8, I wish I was 8 DPO! I am impatient like that hehe! How much longer are you waiting until you test? I wish I could be more helpful on the new job/maternity leave stuff but I'm afraid that I have no clue :-/


----------



## Aspe

HisGrace said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> I hope it's not to late to join, is it?
> If not..here is my situation
> 
> Ok, so today is one week from the last day I seen the light pink spotting (that happened twice). I was going to test with FMU, but company was here. I managed to hold my pee for 1 hour, then tested with SMU. I couldn't help myself but to test, only to be let down in disappointment. Why would it be negative? I had a spot of pink (on three occasions) on Monday(when I was supposed to start), so should I go a week from that? Or am I out this month if I don't get af by the end of August, I will be going to the doctor to demand bloodwork and an ultrasound because this is not right. Oh, how I hate seeing negatives
> 
> How many DPO are you? It could just be too early or your urine could have been too diluted.Click to expand...

If I done it right, I am 17 dpo. I get my hopes up too much I think. :(


----------



## janelleybean

Congratulations Angel!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Never- Thank you for your kind words, the doctors office opens in a few minutes I will call and ask them about the aspirin. I'm glad that you enjoyed my blog. One can sit there all day and read it if they had the time. I enjoy going back and starting at the beginning and reading all the way until the present. It's like reading your favorite book all over again. 

Krissy- I was going to comment on other peoples status, but after reading yours I am pissed too! If my husband would have said something like that to me, I would have quietly walked over and unplugged the game console and told him, "Game time's over, you have a family now, time to grow up!" Actually I probably would have given him a black eye to be a constant reminder that that was mean. I remember there was a time that my husband played a lot of games on his xbox, so I made plans with my friends and took the controllers with me, as well as the battery to the laptop. He called me asking if I knew where they were and of coarse I said no. It was then that he realized that he played his video games too much. We really haven't had a problem since then.

That is not alright for your husband to be saying things like that to you. Joking or not. That is just plain mean and if he has the balls to say something like that, he should have the balls to say he's sorry. What a jerk. Man, I could say a lot more, but ugh.. I'm refraining. :growlmad:


----------



## garfie

Krissy - Aw hun :hugs: that you are going through this - How dare he! but I'm sorry I agree with the other ladies if he has the balls to be nasty he can grow a pair and say sorry:flower:

The worry is hun that the verbal abuse becomes just as bad as physical abuse it hurts just as much - so take back the control hun and don't let him abuse you it's not nice and its not right!

I am not saying your hubby is physically abusive but sometimes it starts with verbal (as a joke) and then the "joking" becomes more often and before you know it sometimes....... well I'm sure I don't need to draw you a picture.

Think of your beautiful babies if you need some strength hun that's what I did.

And of course if it makes you feel better you can always say on here what you'd really like to tell him but don't - it will be our little secret right girls:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

Well today is 8 DPO and my temp is still rising! If my temp is still high at 11 DPO I might give in and test a day early. How high does your temp have to be to be considered triphasic?


----------



## hopestruck

Wow SO much to reply to this morning!!! 

First of all... Angel, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
Celebrating another awesome BFP for this group!!! I hope you are feeling great. I know it's so hard to stay positive after multiple losses (you and I both know this well), but please, please try. Is your doctor going to follow your betas or anything like that?? Sending you all the best! xox

Sweetz, I think I missed the announcement about the heartbeat but that is FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC! So much good news on the boards today!! If you don't mind me asking, what is the status with your DH situation at the moment?

Lpkjp, so glad you are back and active on the board! We've missed ya. Sounds like some SUPER promising signs!!!!!!!!!!! With all pregnancies except this most recent one (#4) I have always *known* was pregnant well before the test. So trust your instincts. And also maybe consider trying a different brand to ease your mind about the evaps! lol.

Garfie, so glad you are also back more often these days! Your posts always make me laugh...this one included...LOVE that you broke your memory foam!!! LOL! I agree, we have one too and I have NO idea how you managed it. Must be some good baby dancin' ;) and, Happy anniversary!!!! :flow: I can't wait till we finally get married and can celebrate those milestones...

Never - so excited for your appt tomorrow! I can totally understand the excitement as I have never made it that far either (well the first time with my blighted ovum I was 11+6...but of course there was just a sac + yolk on ultrasound - NOT the same!). I'm really glad your DH is going with you! Awesome!! Pleeeasse post lots of pics :) xoxo

Lisalee - Also STOKED for your appt today! Yaay! Congrats sweetie! Keep us posted on how it goes. I love that you and Never are going so strongly into the 2nd tri. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Krissy - I cannot believe your husband is treating you that way! He sounds like he can be a real jackass! Do you ever stand up to him and argue back? Not trying to encourage you to do anything you're not comfortable with, but you really don't deserve to be pushed around by someone who is really not contributing!

HisGrace - Don't think we've formally "met", but I wanted to say that I read your journal a while back and what you wrote really spoke to me. You're an awesome writer and I can totally relate to the spiritual journey that you are on (in fact, I am still kind of on it). So anyway, welcome and really glad to have you here :)

BayBeeEm, that's exciting that you are considering a new job. What area do you work in now, and what area are you thinking of moving into? I can definitely relate, as lately I have been feeling more than disenchanted with my grad school studies (btw I still owe you a response to your PM about my background!). I've definitely been contemplating a change in career...although it is scary as what I am doing right now is very comfy both in the work and the $$. 

I've actually been in a situation where I did conceive right before job interview. This was in January 2012, a time when I was also contemplating leaving school. I found out I was pregnant right before the interview, but decided to go for it anyway. It ended up going fairly well, but I decided after the fact that I wasn't going to take it anyway (and would stay in my program instead). I figured they just wouldn't call me for a follow-up interview, but they DID, that night, and wanted me to come in the next day to meet their financier. So I bit the bullet and disclosed the fact that I had just found out I was pregnant and that I probably wasn't the best candidate for them (they were a startup and needed somebody to work 50+ hour workweeks for at least the first year to get things going). It was the right choice for me, and it turned out they were very understanding. They ended up hiring me as a consultant! So far I've only done one small project for them, but they recently contacted me about another one this fall. So it worked out really well....but it was very specific circumstances. AND, obviously, I ended up losing that pregnancy as well, so that was a bit disappointing. I actually think that especially if you have experienced a loss, there is absolutely NO reason for you to disclose it until you are at least in the second trimester and more confident in the pregnancy. Unless of course, you are going to be super tired, nauseated, etc etc. Then it might be good to tell them sooner. 

Not sure if that was helpful at all, but there you go...haha.

AFM....Thanks everyone for your kind comments about my loss, and the testing... They actually carried out tests after pregnancy #3, so I had the results before this most recent pregnancy...which is why I didn't go on anything (except progesterone + baby aspirin) for this pregnancy (since the results all came back normal). But yeah, onto more agressive options next time! Thanks for rooting for me :) xox

Other things, my poor Grandpa is in the hospital :( He is 85 and has been sick with some lung issues for the past few years. It got worse on the weekend so my grandma called and ambulance and they brought him in. My mom, aunt, and other family members are all there with him at the hospital. My mom and I have been texting and she thinks he won't last more than a few more days :cry: I am very thankful that we were just up visiting with him earlier this month, and that I have been able to see them fairly regularly this past year (as opposed to previous years where I only say them once/yr). But it is going to be hard nevertheless. He was a very strong force in our family.


----------



## hopestruck

Sorry about the novel, and I still forgot some people!

Janelley - I am currently on baby aspirin. I took it with pregnancy #3 (which went the farthest) and #4. My doc is fully supportive (he's in the "can't hurt, might help" camp on this one). I have had no side effects. I do notice that my periods (or M/Cs) are much thinner though, which is actually kind of nice. (sorry if TMI, but I think clotty periods are kind gross. This seems cleaner for some reason). I know lots of women who have self-prescribed baby aspirin and had success with it, but it is def worth asking your doc just to be sure. You also have to disclose it if you ever visit the hospital or go on any other meds, so it is better that he/she knows ahead of time anyway. Hope that helps!

Armymomma - that's awesome your chart looks triphasic! Do you have a link? THere's no magic #, it is just the general trend. In a triphasic chart, you want to see a sustained temperature rise ABOVE your previous post-ovulatory temps for at least a few days (until you get your BFP!)

Storked - <3 that is exciting that you're moving to Houston for sure! Do you know anyone there?

Aspe - welcome!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Storked said:


> Oh BayBeeEm I am just on cycle day 8, I wish I was 8 DPO! I am impatient like that hehe! How much longer are you waiting until you test? I wish I could be more helpful on the new job/maternity leave stuff but I'm afraid that I have no clue :-/

Oh! I was trying to fast track you! LOL, so sorry. :flower:


----------



## Storked

Prayers for your grandpa Hopestruck!
Krissy, I agree with Garfie on verbal abuse. My ex husband said nasty things to me all the time and had taken up the nasty habit of squeezing my hand until I cried. When he decided that he didn't want to be married anymore he told me to get out of our home and when I begged him to reconsider he said that he was sick and tired of seeing my face every day. Words stay with you :-/


----------



## armymama2012

Well I dont use FF so I dont know how to put up a link. Here are my DPO temps since 3 DPO: 3 DPO: 97.5, 4 DPO: 96.8, 5 DPO: 97.3, 6 DPO: 97.5, 7 DPO: 97.6, 8 DPO: 97.8.


----------



## BayBeeEm

hopestruck said:


> Wow SO much to reply to this morning!!!
> 
> First of all... Angel, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
> Celebrating another awesome BFP for this group!!! I hope you are feeling great. I know it's so hard to stay positive after multiple losses (you and I both know this well), but please, please try. Is your doctor going to follow your betas or anything like that?? Sending you all the best! xox
> 
> Sweetz, I think I missed the announcement about the heartbeat but that is FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC! So much good news on the boards today!! If you don't mind me asking, what is the status with your DH situation at the moment?
> 
> Lpkjp, so glad you are back and active on the board! We've missed ya. Sounds like some SUPER promising signs!!!!!!!!!!! With all pregnancies except this most recent one (#4) I have always *known* was pregnant well before the test. So trust your instincts. And also maybe consider trying a different brand to ease your mind about the evaps! lol.
> 
> Garfie, so glad you are also back more often these days! Your posts always make me laugh...this one included...LOVE that you broke your memory foam!!! LOL! I agree, we have one too and I have NO idea how you managed it. Must be some good baby dancin' ;) and, Happy anniversary!!!! :flow: I can't wait till we finally get married and can celebrate those milestones...
> 
> Never - so excited for your appt tomorrow! I can totally understand the excitement as I have never made it that far either (well the first time with my blighted ovum I was 11+6...but of course there was just a sac + yolk on ultrasound - NOT the same!). I'm really glad your DH is going with you! Awesome!! Pleeeasse post lots of pics :) xoxo
> 
> Lisalee - Also STOKED for your appt today! Yaay! Congrats sweetie! Keep us posted on how it goes. I love that you and Never are going so strongly into the 2nd tri. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Krissy - I cannot believe your husband is treating you that way! He sounds like he can be a real jackass! Do you ever stand up to him and argue back? Not trying to encourage you to do anything you're not comfortable with, but you really don't deserve to be pushed around by someone who is really not contributing!
> 
> HisGrace - Don't think we've formally "met", but I wanted to say that I read your journal a while back and what you wrote really spoke to me. You're an awesome writer and I can totally relate to the spiritual journey that you are on (in fact, I am still kind of on it). So anyway, welcome and really glad to have you here :)
> 
> BayBeeEm, that's exciting that you are considering a new job. What area do you work in now, and what area are you thinking of moving into? I can definitely relate, as lately I have been feeling more than disenchanted with my grad school studies (btw I still owe you a response to your PM about my background!). I've definitely been contemplating a change in career...although it is scary as what I am doing right now is very comfy both in the work and the $$.
> 
> I've actually been in a situation where I did conceive right before job interview. This was in January 2012, a time when I was also contemplating leaving school. I found out I was pregnant right before the interview, but decided to go for it anyway. It ended up going fairly well, but I decided after the fact that I wasn't going to take it anyway (and would stay in my program instead). I figured they just wouldn't call me for a follow-up interview, but they DID, that night, and wanted me to come in the next day to meet their financier. So I bit the bullet and disclosed the fact that I had just found out I was pregnant and that I probably wasn't the best candidate for them (they were a startup and needed somebody to work 50+ hour workweeks for at least the first year to get things going). It was the right choice for me, and it turned out they were very understanding. They ended up hiring me as a consultant! So far I've only done one small project for them, but they recently contacted me about another one this fall. So it worked out really well....but it was very specific circumstances. AND, obviously, I ended up losing that pregnancy as well, so that was a bit disappointing. I actually think that especially if you have experienced a loss, there is absolutely NO reason for you to disclose it until you are at least in the second trimester and more confident in the pregnancy. Unless of course, you are going to be super tired, nauseated, etc etc. Then it might be good to tell them sooner.
> 
> Not sure if that was helpful at all, but there you go...haha.
> 
> AFM....Thanks everyone for your kind comments about my loss, and the testing... They actually carried out tests after pregnancy #3, so I had the results before this most recent pregnancy...which is why I didn't go on anything (except progesterone + baby aspirin) for this pregnancy (since the results all came back normal). But yeah, onto more agressive options next time! Thanks for rooting for me :) xox
> 
> Other things, my poor Grandpa is in the hospital :( He is 85 and has been sick with some lung issues for the past few years. It got worse on the weekend so my grandma called and ambulance and they brought him in. My mom, aunt, and other family members are all there with him at the hospital. My mom and I have been texting and she thinks he won't last more than a few more days :cry: I am very thankful that we were just up visiting with him earlier this month, and that I have been able to see them fairly regularly this past year (as opposed to previous years where I only say them once/yr). But it is going to be hard nevertheless. He was a very strong force in our family.

So happy to see you here! I'm glad you've got all of the testing in place and scheming on the next one. My hopestruck one, indeed! Thank you so much for the feedback re: new jobs. I was thinking that, that would be my approach, I wouldn't announce until I am three months or more. Worst case scenario, leave without pay for three months. I can save for that!


----------



## janelleybean

hopestruck said:


> Wow SO much to reply to this morning!!!
> 
> First of all... Angel, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
> Celebrating another awesome BFP for this group!!! I hope you are feeling great. I know it's so hard to stay positive after multiple losses (you and I both know this well), but please, please try. Is your doctor going to follow your betas or anything like that?? Sending you all the best! xox
> 
> Sweetz, I think I missed the announcement about the heartbeat but that is FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC! So much good news on the boards today!! If you don't mind me asking, what is the status with your DH situation at the moment?
> 
> Lpkjp, so glad you are back and active on the board! We've missed ya. Sounds like some SUPER promising signs!!!!!!!!!!! With all pregnancies except this most recent one (#4) I have always *known* was pregnant well before the test. So trust your instincts. And also maybe consider trying a different brand to ease your mind about the evaps! lol.
> 
> Garfie, so glad you are also back more often these days! Your posts always make me laugh...this one included...LOVE that you broke your memory foam!!! LOL! I agree, we have one too and I have NO idea how you managed it. Must be some good baby dancin' ;) and, Happy anniversary!!!! :flow: I can't wait till we finally get married and can celebrate those milestones...
> 
> Never - so excited for your appt tomorrow! I can totally understand the excitement as I have never made it that far either (well the first time with my blighted ovum I was 11+6...but of course there was just a sac + yolk on ultrasound - NOT the same!). I'm really glad your DH is going with you! Awesome!! Pleeeasse post lots of pics :) xoxo
> 
> Lisalee - Also STOKED for your appt today! Yaay! Congrats sweetie! Keep us posted on how it goes. I love that you and Never are going so strongly into the 2nd tri. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Krissy - I cannot believe your husband is treating you that way! He sounds like he can be a real jackass! Do you ever stand up to him and argue back? Not trying to encourage you to do anything you're not comfortable with, but you really don't deserve to be pushed around by someone who is really not contributing!
> 
> HisGrace - Don't think we've formally "met", but I wanted to say that I read your journal a while back and what you wrote really spoke to me. You're an awesome writer and I can totally relate to the spiritual journey that you are on (in fact, I am still kind of on it). So anyway, welcome and really glad to have you here :)
> 
> BayBeeEm, that's exciting that you are considering a new job. What area do you work in now, and what area are you thinking of moving into? I can definitely relate, as lately I have been feeling more than disenchanted with my grad school studies (btw I still owe you a response to your PM about my background!). I've definitely been contemplating a change in career...although it is scary as what I am doing right now is very comfy both in the work and the $$.
> 
> I've actually been in a situation where I did conceive right before job interview. This was in January 2012, a time when I was also contemplating leaving school. I found out I was pregnant right before the interview, but decided to go for it anyway. It ended up going fairly well, but I decided after the fact that I wasn't going to take it anyway (and would stay in my program instead). I figured they just wouldn't call me for a follow-up interview, but they DID, that night, and wanted me to come in the next day to meet their financier. So I bit the bullet and disclosed the fact that I had just found out I was pregnant and that I probably wasn't the best candidate for them (they were a startup and needed somebody to work 50+ hour workweeks for at least the first year to get things going). It was the right choice for me, and it turned out they were very understanding. They ended up hiring me as a consultant! So far I've only done one small project for them, but they recently contacted me about another one this fall. So it worked out really well....but it was very specific circumstances. AND, obviously, I ended up losing that pregnancy as well, so that was a bit disappointing. I actually think that especially if you have experienced a loss, there is absolutely NO reason for you to disclose it until you are at least in the second trimester and more confident in the pregnancy. Unless of course, you are going to be super tired, nauseated, etc etc. Then it might be good to tell them sooner.
> 
> Not sure if that was helpful at all, but there you go...haha.
> 
> AFM....Thanks everyone for your kind comments about my loss, and the testing... They actually carried out tests after pregnancy #3, so I had the results before this most recent pregnancy...which is why I didn't go on anything (except progesterone + baby aspirin) for this pregnancy (since the results all came back normal). But yeah, onto more agressive options next time! Thanks for rooting for me :) xox
> 
> Other things, my poor Grandpa is in the hospital :( He is 85 and has been sick with some lung issues for the past few years. It got worse on the weekend so my grandma called and ambulance and they brought him in. My mom, aunt, and other family members are all there with him at the hospital. My mom and I have been texting and she thinks he won't last more than a few more days :cry: I am very thankful that we were just up visiting with him earlier this month, and that I have been able to see them fairly regularly this past year (as opposed to previous years where I only say them once/yr). But it is going to be hard nevertheless. He was a very strong force in our family.

I'm so sorry about your Grandpa. I was super close with my grandma who passed away in January of 2011. She had dementia/alzheimers, so it was really hard for me to be around her towards the end. I miss her all the time and wish that I could just call her and talk with her at times. I use to call her and talk to her about my problems and she always gave the best advice and would never tell a soul about what we talked about. Even better she never judged me. It's those great memories that get me through the rough times. Just remember the good times that you both shared and hopefully that will give you the strength to get through this. I'm here for you!:hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Storked said:


> Prayers for your grandpa Hopestruck!
> Krissy, I agree with Garfie on verbal abuse. My ex husband said nasty things to me all the time and had taken up the nasty habit of squeezing my hand until I cried. When he decided that he didn't want to be married anymore he told me to get out of our home and when I begged him to reconsider he said that he was sick and tired of seeing my face every day. Words stay with you :-/

It makes me angry and sick that your ex said and did those things to you. I am so thankful your are now with the RIGHT, loving, awesome DH. :hugs: Words do stay with you. I've been thinking lately how some people have said things to me that I really have never forgotten. I try to remember that if the people who said them don't matter, the words themselves don't matter either.


----------



## Storked

Hopestruck, it makes me sad to reflect on it. He was very good at manipulating me. He always turned things so that they were my fault. Started out small and just escalated without me realizing what was going on. Well, not wanting to acknowledge it anyways. Leaving felt impossible. Him throwing me away was the greatest of blessings. My siblings stood by me ad suggested that I start talking to my current DH. It all worked out perfectly.
It is true what you said. The people don't matter and neither do their words. :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- That's awful! I'm glad you got out of that relationship. I bet he is regretting losing such an awesome lady! :winkwink: It's really sad when people try to bring you down to their level of negativity. I'm happy that you met someone better who appreciates you.


----------



## janelleybean

Army- Those temps look good to me, but I don't know too much about temping. I know when I was taking my temp TTC I was stuck at 98 degrees when my temp was usually a solid 97.3. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Army- Those temps look good to me, but I don't know too much about temping. I know when I was taking my temp TTC I was stuck at 98 degrees when my temp was usually a solid 97.3. When do you plan on testing?


Well if my temps keep rising I plan on testing in 3 days at 11 DPO.


----------



## Storked

Janelley, after our divorce was finalized he was asking for another chance and I told him no. He didn't leave me alone until I remarried. The nerve of him. He must have thought I was really stupid.


----------



## BayBeeEm

It saddens me to hear stories such these. And Storked, to think he had the nerve to add a physical element. I CANNOT believe some people find it natural to think, talk and act like that! I'm so sorry that any of you have or had to go through this. I remain thankful that it didn't or hasn't broken your spirits.


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> Janelley, after our divorce was finalized he was asking for another chance and I told him no. He didn't leave me alone until I remarried. The nerve of him. He must have thought I was really stupid.

I was with someone right out of highschool who I thought I was in love with. I moved to Las Vegas and lived with him for a year before I called my parents and begged them to come get me. He was a dead beat with no job. After moving back home. I really missed him so he came to visit and I really wanted it to work, but my parents told me that they didn't like him and that they knew I could do better. so, I kicked him to the curb. From what I've heard he lost his mind, went into a mental institution because "he couldn't live with out me". For awhile there he would call and bug the crap out of me, I tried to be friends with him, but it didn't work. After a couple years of failed relationships I seriously contemplated getting back together with him thinking he was the only happiness I would ever find. Then my best friend hooked me up with my now husband. She refused to let me get back together with that ingrate! And I love her for that. I thank her all the time for finding me my happiness and the love of my life.


----------



## Storked

I rationalized all of BayBeeEm. My dad verbally and emotionally abused my mother. I was determined to marry someone who was passionate about me because how can try mistreat you right? But passion fades and then there is just coldness and you start to wonder of maybe this was how it began with your parents. I became my mother without meaning to. It gave me a lot more respect for her. I do not know how she put up with it for 38 years. That would have crushed me. She is so strong. And she has such high self-esteem


----------



## armymama2012

I have been considering leaving my DH. He has started swearing, giving ultimatums, and (dont know if he is joking or not) telling me he will beat me if I make a certain mistake again. However, our daughter absolutely adores him and I think I'm pregnant. Anyways, maybe things will get better after we are separated (not legally) for a year due to his deployment. He is spoiled, only pays me attention when he wants something, and gets angry if I don't jump to his requests the second he wants them.


----------



## Storked

That is incredible Janelley! My ex husband was my HS sweetheart and he tried killing himself in college when I broke up with him. Good thing you listened to everyone right? I wish I had. I probably would have but other pieces of my life were falling through and my relationship with him seemed forever I guess. 
But really things tend to happen in good time!


----------



## Storked

Armymama my prayers are with you. I hope things get straightened out between you and your spouse- that is such a tough place for you to be :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Don't you just hate it when that happens - type out a reply and the stupid lappy eats it:growlmad:

Anyway we are all strong women after what we have been through and not one of us deserves to be treated badly! All those in agreement raise your hand:flower:

I was in a very very bad marriage and I ended up walking out on him taking my then toddler and being three months pregnant with a new baby - unfortunately these stories are not rare but I never looked back even though he found me again and again and we kept on moving.

In the end once I got married to my lovely hubby (did I tell you we celebrated our 2 year anniversary) :haha: he finally accepted that I was strong and had moved on:happydance: and didn't need/want him anymore :thumbup:

I came through the other end and so did storked and I'm sure all you other ladies did to - we have had the bad apples now time for a BIG sweet juicy one:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Armymama - Does he treat you as if you are one of his minions in the army?

That was how my ex hubby treated me - he was also in the army it started just by shouting and quickly escalated.

I thought it was me not being a good wife, entertainer etc (sounding familiar?) thought it was the pressures of his job, the fact we had a small child etc etc - yes I made all the excuses under the sun for him. There was no one to talk through it all with either as the army is a very closed group and besides did I want to disgrace him?

Then one day I woke up and thought I've had enough I cannot see me being with this bully for the rest of my life, grow old together etc and that was when I felt calm as a huge decision had been made.

I hope the time apart can give you both some breathing space hun and if you need to vent, talk or just bitch about him you know we are all here for you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## BayBeeEm

YOu know why I love this group? You guys always manage to pull the wool off of my eyes and face some realities that I've either turned a blind eye to or just haven't encountered. I LOVE YOUR STRENGTHS. Oh and not to forget your committment to full disclosure and honesty. What the hell would I do without this group?:cry:


----------



## Storked

Amen BayBeeEm :hugs: I agree fully. This group is amazing.
Garfie, mine is a juicy apple LOL


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Armymama - Does he treat you as if you are one of his minions in the army?
> 
> That was how my ex hubby treated me - he was also in the army it started just by shouting and quickly escalated.
> 
> I thought it was me not being a good wife, entertainer etc (sounding familiar?) thought it was the pressures of his job, the fact we had a small child etc etc - yes I made all the excuses under the sun for him. There was no one to talk through it all with either as the army is a very closed group and besides did I want to disgrace him?
> 
> Then one day I woke up and thought I've had enough I cannot see me being with this bully for the rest of my life, grow old together etc and that was when I felt calm as a huge decision had been made.
> 
> I hope the time apart can give you both some breathing space hun and if you need to vent, talk or just bitch about him you know we are all here for you:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


He treats me like I am a horrible mother because I dont give our daughter everything she wants. He plays video games for 3 hours a day and yells at me if she gets into something she is not supposed to! He will never admit he is wrong or says he is sorry. He finds something new every other day to rub in that he was right about. I am not allowed to talk about anything more than a month in the future. If I'm in pain his response is "Either move or pop some pills". Unless I'm in the hospital I never get a break. :nope:


----------



## Aspe

lpjkp said:


> Hey aspe,welcome to the group! Do you mind telling us your "story" and a bit more about yourself?xx

Sure thing..might be a little long ..lol..

So, last Wednesday evening (August 15) after I peed, when I wiped I noticed a little pink spot on the toilet tissue. So I said maybe it is my period coming, so I wiped again with a new tissue and a little spot again. Maybe the size of a dime. I wiped a third time, and nothing this time. I researched implantation bleeding and it said implantation bleeding is usually pink and happens days to a week before next expected period. So, even though I missed my period last month, I should have started Monday (August 20), which was about 4 days away. Once on Thursday (August 16) afternoon when I wiped there was more than just one pink spot on the tissue, still pink but almost watery. When I wiped the second time, there was nothing. All Thursday I kept a panty liner on just in case, but nothing since that one time. If I did it correctly, I seen the pink at 9 dpo. I described it to my partner as almost like the light Easter colour pink. Does this sound like implantation bleeding or?
Ok, so well, I had that pink on August 15 (two spots in evening) & 16 (once). August 20 af was due to arrive first thing in the morning. That evening I had like some pinkish reddish spotting only when wiping (3 times). Nothing since. Does this mean I'm out this month? A coworker said you can have IP on the day your due to start. 
I have never had a UTI before and it seems I may have it. I have lower back pain, dizziness, can't stop peeing, and can not come to the taste of cheeseburgers (and I love cheeseburgers).

Ok, so today is one week from the last day I seen the light pink spotting (that happened twice). I was going to test with FMU, but company was here. I managed to hold my pee for 1 hour, then tested with SMU. I couldn't help myself but to test, only to be let down in disappointment. Why would it be negative? I had a spot of pink (on three occasions) on Monday(when I was supposed to start), so should I go a week from that? Or am I out this month if I don't get af by the end of August, I will be going to the doctor to demand bloodwork and an ultrasound because this is not right. Oh, how I hate seeing negatives..Thanks


----------



## garfie

Aw hun - this is not sounding good - and I'm afraid to say all to familiar:flower:

Only you know how you feel about him - after a while I stopped loving my ex and kinda just put up with him but after a very short space of time even that became difficult.

Maybe the time apart will give him time to reflect on how he has been treating you hun and I agree don't give your daughter everything she wants children need boundaries:thumbup:

Do you have any close buddies in the army circle or are they all his friends? - I know how hard this is for you hun I have been there (obviously everyone is different) I just wanna reach out and give you a BIG hug :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

IM SOOO MAD!!! What in the world...a girl go to the kitchen to get a bite to eat and come back to have to read 4pages! Do yal look at the bottom and see Nevergivingup isn't online and contact one another and begin chatting!!!!! :happydance: Just Kidding I love it!!!!

Ok first Off Aspe, it's never too late to join our awesome thread!! We have the sweetest and warmest ladies I ever met in any of these threads! But Our 1 Requirement is to tell us your story and journey of TTC, we are very close and semi-personal, it allows us to relate more with you then just having another lady in here who's in the TWW and haven't read some of our Journey's.we love for you to join!!

Krissy: Sorry about your DH, I hope and pray he can find the right way to love you instead of Hurting you. As much as I agree with Janelleybean and Garfie, and the rest of the ladies about giving him a black eye, Im not going bash him Bc he is your DH and it seems like you're going to tolerate it as long as you can so it's no use to throw him in the dirt unless you do something ab it. BUT I'm no therapist so I wish yal the best and pray you and your children will be safe, Bc that's no way for a husband to treat and talk to his wife. Even though we're online and we're probaly never cone across each other physically in life just know I Love you, We Love you and if anything Love yourself Bc no man can love you more than you can love yourself. You know you're beautiful but you have to show him that you know that and you don't need for him to tell you that. GL MA'AM, and I hope you find peace soon.

Hopestruck: I'm Soooo sorry about your Grandpa.. :cry: but it's great you spent more time with him. My prayers are being sent for peace and much blessing to your family.

BayBeeEm: We love you too....yal are seriously going to make me cry. But I agree with Hope I wouldn't tell a thing until you're further along. I'm in a situation where I start bk school in January 2013 but I'm Due in March and I have to go, I have a goal and my family are always on me but I know I won't be able to attend school and have a newborn. I'm torn. But CONGRATS on your new job position GOOO you!!! 

Lisalee: I would love to be team green and don't know until the end but my DH or family will drive me ragged! So soon as 8wks come, we're finding out the sex.

Stork: I'm sooo happy you found your True love. My father was verbally and physically abusive to my mother and us growing up. I told myself I'll never marry anyone like him. And Thank God I didn't, and I'm grateful to him for allowing me to know what a real man was and it wasn't him.

Lisalee; How's your appt.??!!!!!! 

AFM: I married my HS sweetheart he was and still is everything I could ever dream of, he believes in me in my dreams and he loves me unconditionally. Bc I'm certaintly not the prettiest girl but he makes me feel like the only girl in the world. Of course we had bad times where we disrespected each other but it was both ways and we learned from that and our relationship grew stronger from those lessons. Now all he says is that he wants me to give him a daughter that will look just like me. We have our bad days where we can't stand each other but we learn to apologize when we're wrong. 

P.s. He Knows I will divorce his butt in a second sooo he makes sure his anger don't get the best of him so he ALWAYS want to talk.

GL ladies!!


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Aw hun - this is not sounding good - and I'm afraid to say all to familiar:flower:
> 
> Only you know how you feel about him - after a while I stopped loving my ex and kinda just put up with him but after a very short space of time even that became difficult.
> 
> Maybe the time apart will give him time to reflect on how he has been treating you hun and I agree don't give your daughter everything she wants children need boundaries:thumbup:
> 
> Do you have any close buddies in the army circle or are they all his friends? - I know how hard this is for you hun I have been there (obviously everyone is different) I just wanna reach out and give you a BIG hug :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


All my friends here are connected to him and the Army. And I cant tell my family or his because they will get in a big fight with him which will only make it harder for me. I am thinking I will give him 3 months after he returns from deployment to get his act together or its over. Sounds fair right?


----------



## Sweetz33

Seesh I over sleep and 5 pages to catch up on!!! So far only thru 2 haha!!

Angel!! OMG!! Congrats gir!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!!

Never can't wait to see the pics!! Awesome that DH is going with :) I will say there was an oppsie. The hb was [email protected] weeks (seen on ultrasound) and [email protected] weeks (heard with Doppler) I think I confused you a little lol. as for you appointment I so can't wait to hear the awesome news!! At my appointment excitement was an understatement lol. When I heard the hb I was just so relieved. It was like a huge weight was taken off my shoulders. :D can't wait for next Thursday when I get my 12 week us!! Eeeeeee!! Lol!! ^_^

Babybee....you crack me up with your not so secret wish....hahaha who knows....

Aspe...welcome!! You will never find a more supportive group of ladies anywhere on the web. I lovers them alllllll!!

To all my ladies O'n, waiting and in the tww....:dust:

AFM weird craving for apple cinnamon oatmeal again. I think it is bc my body knows when I feel sick that works. Woke up very stuffy (damn allergies) other then a little bit of ms, I'm feeling really good today! However since I'm craving...I must get in the car and get some since I'm out rofl!! Seriously....they need to make a 60 pack box of Quaker apple cinnamon instant oatmeal that way I don't have to keep running out! Hehe!

Xoxoxo to all you ladies!! I will pop in later after I eat. :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

nevergivingup said:


> :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:
> 
> IM SOOO MAD!!! What in the world...a girl go to the kitchen to get a bite to eat and come back to have to read 4pages! Do yal look at the bottom and see Nevergivingup isn't online and contact one another and begin chatting!!!!! :happydance: Just Kidding I love it!!!!

I feel your pain I'm still trying to catch up after over sleeping and then will have to catch up again after I run and get something to eat haha


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> I have been considering leaving my DH. He has started swearing, giving ultimatums, and (dont know if he is joking or not) telling me he will beat me if I make a certain mistake again. However, our daughter absolutely adores him and I think I'm pregnant. Anyways, maybe things will get better after we are separated (not legally) for a year due to his deployment. He is spoiled, only pays me attention when he wants something, and gets angry if I don't jump to his requests the second he wants them.

Sounds a lot like my DH.....except for the deployment part. That might help...I know for us, in January when our lease is up I'm going into my own place with my sister and he is moving back in with his brother.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I have been considering leaving my DH. He has started swearing, giving ultimatums, and (dont know if he is joking or not) telling me he will beat me if I make a certain mistake again. However, our daughter absolutely adores him and I think I'm pregnant. Anyways, maybe things will get better after we are separated (not legally) for a year due to his deployment. He is spoiled, only pays me attention when he wants something, and gets angry if I don't jump to his requests the second he wants them.
> 
> Sounds a lot like my DH.....except for the deployment part. That might help...I know for us, in January when our lease is up I'm going into my own place with my sister and he is moving back in with his brother.Click to expand...

Well that's good for you and the baby. If I am pregnant, it might make the decision easier.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hope: first off so sorry about your grandpa. I recently lost my last grandparent last month. My thoughts are with you. As for me and DH...in January we are moving into separate homes. Things are not that much better unfortunately. His temper is still out there, still yelling for no reason, still not helping around house (doctor scolding him yesterday...he didn't take that too well), it is the same ole same ole. :( I think this separation is exactly what we need. Only God knows what will happen and I'm putting it all in his hands as only He knows what is in store for my life....and I need to trust that He knows what he is doing. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I have been considering leaving my DH. He has started swearing, giving ultimatums, and (dont know if he is joking or not) telling me he will beat me if I make a certain mistake again. However, our daughter absolutely adores him and I think I'm pregnant. Anyways, maybe things will get better after we are separated (not legally) for a year due to his deployment. He is spoiled, only pays me attention when he wants something, and gets angry if I don't jump to his requests the second he wants them.
> 
> Sounds a lot like my DH.....except for the deployment part. That might help...I know for us, in January when our lease is up I'm going into my own place with my sister and he is moving back in with his brother.Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's good for you and the baby. If I am pregnant, it might make the decision easier.Click to expand...

That is what made it easier for me. I don't want my new baby dealing with the same strife my 10 y/o had to with her father and I. I won't allow it. 

Btw ladies I have a feeling I'm having a girl again lol high heart rate, lotsa morning sickness.....ok I need help with girl names haha


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz and AngelSerenity :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB:

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite.:baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: :baby:1st HB:




SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: 10DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:

Shefali83: 11 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:

Lpjkp:8 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Test date:

Kanicky: 8 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :flower:

HisGrace: CD/ waiting to "O" :coffee:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:


----------



## Storked

You are very right Never!


----------



## Krissy485

ok quick up date then i gotta get the kids out of this house lol

well dh came home from lunch and was singing a different tune. He actually said sorry for last night :saywhat: he said that he can understand me wanting more attention from him but the reason why he is all about his video games now is bc that is his way of releasing his anger about everything goin on right now with out getting nasty with me. he has a temper and we both know it and it rarely is comes out.....anyways he told me he does love me for me and only said what he said because well he dont know...he said he regreted it as soon as it came out of his mouth but basically was too proud to admit he was wrong....he said he will try and get more us time and family time in......

Oh and normally i dont let him get away with crap and i do understand how verbal abuse can turn into physical...been there done that....and i normally stand up to him but last night i knew if i said what i wanted to him that it would make the fight bigger than it needed to be and i would end up regretting saying the things....in the end i know we love eachother and he is scared right now and when he gets scared he tries to push everyone way...now he knows that i am not going anywhere yet again i dont think he will try and pull that crap again...and the next time he tells me to go to my moms i will for a few days just to show him what it would be like....


not to make excuses but besides the stress at work he has been dealing with alot with his family....he even made a "joke" about how i wouldnt understand because i wasnt abanded as a kid...well his mom basically is abanding our kids bc yet again she came into town last sat saw everyone but us and when one of his brothers called her out on it she said well she doent always have time to see everyone but its always us she dont see....she has seen all her other grandkids at least once a month this year...our kids not since may....um yeah great parent there....

but anyways promised the kids to got out this afternoon

I PROMISE I WILL GET CAUGHT UP WITH EVERYONE AND LIKE 6 OR 7 PAGES TONIGHT I DO LOVE YOU LADIES AND THE SUPPORT I GET FROM YOU!!!! THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR EXPERIENCES TO MEANS A LOT...

I WILL BE OK :hugs::kiss:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz
Btw ladies I have a feeling I'm having a girl again lol high heart rate said:

> Dont tell me that Sweetz, Bc my HR was 162 and my m/s was horrible....and secretly I'm hoping for a boy. I did that crazy predicted test and it says I was having a boy andvthen I begin thinking about my friends who had boys they had the same Symptns as I'm having with spitting and acne and a hanging belly....now I'm anxious!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Never- I don't want to burst your bubble, but I had a boy and didn't have any morning sickness, if I remember correctly my son's heart rate was in the 140's. I know every pregnancy is different. But I knew I was pregnant because I my boobs hurt. That was the only symptom I had, that and I was really tired. You should try the Chinese calendar predictor at parents.com. That one has worked with EVERYONE that I know. Just type in your info and then click "No thanks, view my results" Here's the link: https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/my-baby/gender-prediction/boy-or-girl-ancient-chinese-birth-chart/

Krissy- I'm glad that your husband said he was sorry. I know what it's like for your husband to have a bad day at work, just to come home and take it out on you. My husband has been going through that lately. He's the boss, but doesn't have an "asshole" bone in his body, so he gives his employees too much leeway and it just stresses him out. Yesterday was the last straw for him and he said he's just going to start firing people. :haha:


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- Do you have a Sam's Club near you? We have one here and they sell Quakers apple cinnamon oatmeal buy the bulk! I know, because my son LOVES it. You need a membership though...


----------



## AngelSerenity

:coffee:Ok ladies, it's official, I CANT KEEP UP WITH YOU ALL! :haha: 8 pages since I was on this morning :friends:.

Krissy... I'm glad things are settling, and my DH can be the same, very hurtful outbursts and then brushes them off the next day:cry:. The sad thing is that it has rubbed off on me and I'm then just as mean back. It doesnt make a good conversation :nope:.

I'm sorry to hear everybody else's stories as well but it is also very heartning to hear that most of you have gotten yourselves out of the situations and moved on, that is such a brave thing to do.

Never... good luck for tomorrow honey, can't wait to see scan pics :happydance:

Hopestruck, loving the bunny dance you gave me, thank you :hugs:. I know it can be especially hard to smile at other good news at this time. I'm sorry to hear about your grandpa, I hope when the time comes it is peaceful. It sounds as if you have a lovely relationship with him, you will treasure that in years to come. My grandpa who i was also very close with died the week before I got married. My mum and me were at his side, he waited for us and died within minutes of us arriving. It was surreal, I was in church for his funeral and then back again the next week to get married :cry:. But I know him and my nana are not only beside me but looking after my angel babies as they have told me in various messages I have received :hug:.


Aspe... welcome, I only get IBs at around AF time, never at 8-10DPO. Plus this is the earliest BFP I've ever got at 16DPO, mine dont normally show up until at least 20DPO so you're not out yet. 


Oh yes Never, I didnt get MS with my DS either, sorry! :winkwink:


Armymama, GL with the testing. Sometimes we just 'know' so I hope youi get that BFP lady :thumbup:


Janellybean... I think I'll try that predictor sometime :winkwink:


LP... rooting for you lady.


Shefali, Sweetz, Storked, Garfie, HisGrace and everybody i have missed :flower:. My memory is mush this evening after the shock of this morning's news. I have read, just cant remember everything after 8 pages!!!


Oh and I am VERY early days. At only 16DPO I am only 4wk 5days so its far too early to get excited about anything. But I'm going to enjoy the high for tonight at least, the worry can kick in over the next few days but I hope it stays away :winkwink:.

I cant get to see my GP until the 7th September :saywhat:. I see my RMC specialist on the 6th so it looks like I've a long fortnight ahead :wacko:

You're all a wonderful bunch girls xoxo


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- i had terrible acne and ms and early bfp with my dd and lost hair on my legs? lol...with both ds no morning sickness, no acne and late bfp...all three heart rates were pretty steady about 150's so right in the middle of normal lol.... for me it was my dreams that told me....

i am partial to my daughters name. dh wanted the normal Avery and I wanted Ava to we compromised and got Avarie and Ava is her nickname and looks much girlier that way and her middle name is Jaylynn.. for next girl we are thinking like Allyson or Madyson and Joy will be the middle name after me!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah!! Krissy......a bit of insight....

With my daughters father and the relationship after him, both started as joking, escalated in to mean comments (like the one your DH made) then eventually escalated even higher into physical abuse. I'm not saying that will happen with you, just stand your ground is all I'm saying.


----------



## Krissy485

Ok so happy i read the books i read or else i would not know what a fortnight was lol yeah America has great "english" language here lol


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz- Do you have a Sam's Club near you? We have one here and they sell Quakers apple cinnamon oatmeal buy the bulk! I know, because my son LOVES it. You need a membership though...

Yes we do and I have a membership!! JACKPOT!! Ty Ty Ty!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never sorry to burst your bubble on that one but even the doctors are predicting girl. :( I so wanted I boy but at this point I'm happy if it is just a happy healthy baby! I am however going to try that Chinese predictor thingie.

Krissy good to hear about DH...but still stand up for yourself. No one deserves to be spoken to in that manner.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey ladies , Thanks for yal experiences on the signs of girl and boys, as much as I'm secretly wanting a boy I will take whatever God gives me. But I'm still think I'm having a boy, I did have m/s Bc of my twins....you do get awful m/s Bc of that. I took the Chinese predictor kit and it said Boy. Sooooo 8wks please hurry up and go by so we can know!


----------



## janelleybean

nevergivingup said:


> Hey ladies , Thanks for yal experiences on the signs of girl and boys, as much as I'm secretly wanting a boy I will take whatever God gives me. But I'm still think I'm having a boy, I did have m/s Bc of my twins....you do get awful m/s Bc of that. I took the Chinese predictor kit and it said Boy. Sooooo 8wks please hurry up and go by so we can know!

I really wanted a girl when I was pregnant with my son, but I have to admit, my son is awesome and I'm so happy I had him first. With our next pregnancy we really want a girl, but if we get another boy we will be just as happy. You're going to be a great mother!


----------



## Sweetz33

Well my prediction is a boy as well so I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Krissy485

ok i do those preditor things with the kids i have and about 75% of the time they are wrong lol...i was lucky bc i wanted a boy first then i wanted my little girl and then when i found out #3 was on the way i wanted a boy again and got it....i was an only girl and want that for my daughter although if we have another baby my kids say it has to be a girl for even numbers lol...but with having experience with both i would say another boy...love my dd but boys are eaiser lol


----------



## lisalee1

7 pages to read! Oh my! Let me try.

Aspe- Welcome! :hi: I hope you find the support you need here. The ladies here are very nice. 

Garfie- That's quite an accomplishment that you and your hubby managed! ;) I was dying laughing over here!

Never- Thanks for your well wishes! I am wishing you well tomorrow. I know it will be an exciting day! Will be whispering a little prayer for you at 12 noon. Remember, your bladder does NOT need to be full. 

Krissy- I'm very sorry to hear about your husband acting badly. That was not nice of him to call you names. He told you to get a job but isn't watching 3 young children a FT job? Is he going to do that while you work? 
Saw your update about his apology. Apologizing is a good start. I hope he follows up with action. Hoping your situation gets better. 

BayBeeEm-- Interesting question about the job. I don't think I would disclose before getting the job. I would be so scared of being discriminated against. I wouldn't want anything to mess up my chances. Besides, if they're a parent-friendly place, they shouldn't mind when you disclose. 

Storked- That was rather cruel of your ex. I'm so glad that you got out of that situation. You're a sweet person and deserved better. 

Janelly- That's quite a situation you were in too. It's a good thing that you listened to your parents and your friends. So glad you're not with that guy now. 

Hope- I'm very sorry to hear about your grandpa. It's great that you were able to spend some quality time with him recently. I hope that everything works out OK.

Bamagurl- Thx for the encouraging PM. I really needed it. Now come back to our thread and update us! :) When you're ready of course.


----------



## lisalee1

Now time for me!

My appt went GREAT today!!!! So relieved! The HB was 167 (last time it was 169). So holding steady. The baby was very active- jumping all over and moving its arms. It was sooo cool to see! 

They finally moved my due date up a week b/c they had me behind by about 5 days. I am measuring 12 w 6 days. But I will keep my ticker at 12w4.

Bamagurl, Never, BayBeeEm, Garfie, LPJ, Hope, and all the ladies that asked for pics- I will have to try and see what I can do. The one pic on my phone is not very good. I have print-outs so I will try to take a pic of that and then upload to the computer. 

Thank you all for your support. It really does help make things easier. 

Never, now it's your turn! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick jump in:

Thanks Janelleybean!! I hope I do, yal are experts at mothering, this will be my first if all goes well.

Sweetz: It maybe girls but we can secretly hope for boys.

Krissy: you were def lucky!

LisaLee: YAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!! I am Soooo happy and over the moon to here how strong your baby HB was!!! O my was the feeling to see him/her moving unbelievable?! CONGRATS MA'AM, you are going to be 13wks in 2nd trimester tommorrow!!! YOU ARE SOOO LUCKY!!! GO YOU!!

AFM; I'm a nervous wreck now, we got two great baby HB's. I hope my I can come back and tell yal about the HB's and the movements I hope to get to see. I think I'll pray early tonight Bc I'm getting a bit ansy and now my mind is thinking every thing.


----------



## Sweetz33

First Lisalee, then Never, then me.....then then then!!! OMG SO MANY PICTURES COMING SOON!!!! YAY!!! ^_^


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz and AngelSerenity :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, nausea and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] wks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23 :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: :baby: 1st HB:




SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: 10DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:

Shefali83: 11 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:

Lpjkp:8 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Test date:

Kanicky: 8 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :flower:

HisGrace: CD/ waiting to "O" :coffee:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:


----------



## Aspe

AngelSerenity said:


> :coffee:Ok ladies, it's official, I CANT KEEP UP WITH YOU ALL! :haha: 8 pages since I was on this morning :friends:.
> 
> Krissy... I'm glad things are settling, and my DH can be the same, very hurtful outbursts and then brushes them off the next day:cry:. The sad thing is that it has rubbed off on me and I'm then just as mean back. It doesnt make a good conversation :nope:.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear everybody else's stories as well but it is also very heartning to hear that most of you have gotten yourselves out of the situations and moved on, that is such a brave thing to do.
> 
> Never... good luck for tomorrow honey, can't wait to see scan pics :happydance:
> 
> Hopestruck, loving the bunny dance you gave me, thank you :hugs:. I know it can be especially hard to smile at other good news at this time. I'm sorry to hear about your grandpa, I hope when the time comes it is peaceful. It sounds as if you have a lovely relationship with him, you will treasure that in years to come. My grandpa who i was also very close with died the week before I got married. My mum and me were at his side, he waited for us and died within minutes of us arriving. It was surreal, I was in church for his funeral and then back again the next week to get married :cry:. But I know him and my nana are not only beside me but looking after my angel babies as they have told me in various messages I have received :hug:.
> 
> 
> Aspe... welcome, I only get IBs at around AF time, never at 8-10DPO. Plus this is the earliest BFP I've ever got at 16DPO, mine dont normally show up until at least 20DPO so you're not out yet.
> 
> 
> Oh yes Never, I didnt get MS with my DS either, sorry! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Armymama, GL with the testing. Sometimes we just 'know' so I hope youi get that BFP lady :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Janellybean... I think I'll try that predictor sometime :winkwink:
> 
> 
> LP... rooting for you lady.
> 
> 
> Shefali, Sweetz, Storked, Garfie, HisGrace and everybody i have missed :flower:. My memory is mush this evening after the shock of this morning's news. I have read, just cant remember everything after 8 pages!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and I am VERY early days. At only 16DPO I am only 4wk 5days so its far too early to get excited about anything. But I'm going to enjoy the high for tonight at least, the worry can kick in over the next few days but I hope it stays away :winkwink:.
> 
> I cant get to see my GP until the 7th September :saywhat:. I see my RMC specialist on the 6th so it looks like I've a long fortnight ahead :wacko:
> 
> You're all a wonderful bunch girls xoxo

I really hope that I'm not out. I figured by now if I was pregnant, I would have had a bfp by now. I have a couple of tests left, so I will try to space it out. So if I don't get a bfp by what date, should I take it that I'm out this month? I read online that some people don't get bfp until a month after IP. Is this accurate?


----------



## janelleybean

Hi Aspe! Sorry, I missed welcoming you!

Krissy didn't get her BFP for the longest time after her period was late. So, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I have read a lot about women getting their BFP's late. Some WEEKS after their periods were late. When is AF due for you?


Where is Kanicky??!!


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Hi Aspe! Sorry, I missed welcoming you!
> 
> Krissy didn't get her BFP for the longest time after her period was late. So, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I have read a lot about women getting their BFP's late. Some WEEKS after their periods were late. When is AF due for you?
> 
> 
> Where is Kanicky??!!

No worries. A lot of posts on the go. It is so discouraging though, I just feels like stop testing :( af was due to arrive on Monday (august 20). So if I don't get a bfp by two weeks past when af was due, do I consider myself out this month? :cry:


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi Aspe! Sorry, I missed welcoming you!
> 
> Krissy didn't get her BFP for the longest time after her period was late. So, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I have read a lot about women getting their BFP's late. Some WEEKS after their periods were late. When is AF due for you?
> 
> 
> Where is Kanicky??!!
> 
> No worries. A lot of posts on the go. It is so discouraging though, I just feels like stop testing :( af was due to arrive on Monday (august 20). So if I don't get a bfp by two weeks past when af was due, do I consider myself out this month? :cry:Click to expand...


Oh no worries! Don't count your self out until AF shows. Krissy would be the best one to talk to about this. But, I would wait until AF is a week late, test again, and if she still doesn't show call your doctor. 

Krissy- Where are you? You need to give Aspe some insight! You made me feel a whole lot better when waiting for my BFP, work your magic girl!:happydance:


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi Aspe! Sorry, I missed welcoming you!
> 
> Krissy didn't get her BFP for the longest time after her period was late. So, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I have read a lot about women getting their BFP's late. Some WEEKS after their periods were late. When is AF due for you?
> 
> 
> Where is Kanicky??!!
> 
> No worries. A lot of posts on the go. It is so discouraging though, I just feels like stop testing :( af was due to arrive on Monday (august 20). So if I don't get a bfp by two weeks past when af was due, do I consider myself out this month? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no worries! Don't count your self out until AF shows. Krissy would be the best one to talk to about this. But, I would wait until AF is a week late, test again, and if she still doesn't show call your doctor.
> 
> Krissy- Where are you? You need to give Aspe some insight! You made me feel a whole lot better when waiting for my BFP, work your magic girl!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I love this thread. Krissy, where are you? Lol


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.

I am new to the whole self checking cervix. How do you know it is closed? I think mine is high (I can feel it and rub my finger around it) and hard. Not sure what this means and if it's open or closed.


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.
> 
> I am new to the whole self checking cervix. How do you know it is closed? I think mine is high (I can feel it and rub my finger around it) and hard. Not sure what this means and if it's open or closed.Click to expand...

Open or closed is referring to the hole in the middle where the sperm would go through. High for me means it takes basically all of my index finger to reach it. You really need to check it every day for a full cycle to understand what is high or closed or hard for you.


----------



## lpjkp

Morning Ladies!

So I took an IC this morning with FMU and got a more noticeable faint faint line instead of a squint...it made me wonder, so I used a clearblue plus too and I got the below definite 2nd line (But still faint) just before the 3 minute mark...I don't know what to think! I'm a little anxious and shaky!x
 



Attached Files:







V__CC60.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Storked

Congrats lpjkp! We told you :happydance:


----------



## lisalee1

YAY! LPJ I knew it!!!!!! Woohoo! CONGRATS! :dance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

I can see it LP!!!!!

Test again tomorrow.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! YIPEEE xoxoxo


----------



## lpjkp

Do you really think its a BFP? Its more noticeable on the clearblue than yesterday...i showed DH and he got all panicked,bless him, saying that he refuses to believe it until a cbd says "pregnant"...i don't think ill believe it until then either! I mean,what if im just getting FALSE positives?x


----------



## lisalee1

LPJ- They can't all be false! U got 3 positives so far. 

Someone tell me why I'm up at 3 in the morning?!? I think I'm too excited to sleep. Just so thankful that everything is going well. Can't think straight. Hope I'm focused at work today. :)


----------



## garfie

LPJ - :happydance: congrats - was this the month you used your CBFM (sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else:dohh:) so tell us did you do anything different this month?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

I agree with Lisa, they can't all be false :)
Lisa, I am up to. Been unable to sleep at night the last two days. Ugh


----------



## lisalee1

I figure since I'm up, I will try to post my US from yesterday. And no, the baby is not smoking a cigar. :) I think that's its arms.
 



Attached Files:







149.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lpjkp

Lisa: ARGH! You've just made my day!!! That is one AMAZING scan photo, and I can tell just from looking at it that your bubba is going to be one stunner!! Either that, or a little mobster with its cigar :)

Sweetz: Scan photo needed ASAP!

Never: No good luck needed for your scan today!!! So excited to hear about the heartbeats and see a beautiful picture!

Lisa: ARGH! You've just made my day!!! That is one AMAZING scan photo, and I can tell just from looking at it that your bubba is going to be one stunner!! Either that, or a little mobster with its cigar :)

Sweetz: Scan photo needed ASAP!

Never: No good luck needed for your scan today!!! So excited to hear about the heartbeats and see a beautiful picture!


----------



## lpjkp

...I am officially pregnant!!

I couldn't hold the suspense anymore and, even though I had that tempting clearblue in the cupboard that I should have waited to use, I caved in and tested after holding in my pee for a couple hours...

...And it said "pregnant, 1-2!" Me and DH are extremely happy, shocked, anxious and every other emotion rolled into one, and we're just praying that our bean will be sticky this time round! I already feel so much more content because of having no spotting/bleeding and earlier BFP (Last time I got BFP I'd had spotting and bleeding and no BFP till 14dpo)...I hope this is our time!

I always think I don't believe in that guy up there, but I've got to say he stirred some emotions today because we've been blessed with a new life with an EDD only a couple days away from when we lost our last one...how weird is that?

Garfie: I didn't do anything different this month, I could say I did less! I stopped taking all those silly extras, like preseed, vitamin B complex and agnus castus, no soft cups, just good old BD when we felt like it and the CBFM! We only BD'd on the last high and the first peak, and that must have been enough...though, if I remember rightly, the BD was so nice and relaxing around that time that, for the first time since TTC, I didn't think about babies once and just enjoyed it!!

Please please please let this one be here to stay! On :cloud9: and I hope that doesn't change!xxx
 



Attached Files:







V__2D60.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Storked

Woot! You and baby are in my prayers lpjkp :)


----------



## garfie

LPJK - :happydance::happydance: so pleased for you hun of course you feel anxious but try and relax and enjoy :coffee:

The month we got pg we :sex:the day before the last HIGH :happydance:

Congrats again hun and stay on :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Krissy485

Arggg... i feel i need to devot more time to my lovely ladies!!! To all of you who offered up words of encourgment with dh TAHNK YOU! 

Lisa-AMAZing pic loved it i almost cried looking at that baby...happy tears though!!!!

Lpjk- CONGRATS!!!! so happy for you got chills!!!!

JAnelley- I AM HERE lol....but yeah you are right!
with both boys i had IB at the same time af was due and it lasted for 3 days straight like a light period but not a normal period....i was basically 6 weeks prego before i got a BFP...with first i had a blood test done about a week after IB and got a BFN!!! so there is hope!! 

oh and sorry for being MIA again lol...between kids and getting my books ( i basically read like over 300 pages yesterday :blush: ) i have been busy..but i still love you all and PROMISE i will devote more time later on...for now gotta get but moving to the grocery store....


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.
> 
> I am new to the whole self checking cervix. How do you know it is closed? I think mine is high (I can feel it and rub my finger around it) and hard. Not sure what this means and if it's open or closed.Click to expand...
> 
> Open or closed is referring to the hole in the middle where the sperm would go through. High for me means it takes basically all of my index finger to reach it. You really need to check it every day for a full cycle to understand what is high or closed or hard for you.Click to expand...

It took all my middle finger to reach it, so would that be high? It was hard because it wasn't squishy. What would it be like if I was pregnant?


----------



## Aspe

lpjkp said:


> ...I am officially pregnant!!
> 
> I couldn't hold the suspense anymore and, even though I had that tempting clearblue in the cupboard that I should have waited to use, I caved in and tested after holding in my pee for a couple hours...
> 
> ...And it said "pregnant, 1-2!" Me and DH are extremely happy, shocked, anxious and every other emotion rolled into one, and we're just praying that our bean will be sticky this time round! I already feel so much more content because of having no spotting/bleeding and earlier BFP (Last time I got BFP I'd had spotting and bleeding and no BFP till 14dpo)...I hope this is our time!
> 
> I always think I don't believe in that guy up there, but I've got to say he stirred some emotions today because we've been blessed with a new life with an EDD only a couple days away from when we lost our last one...how weird is that?
> 
> Garfie: I didn't do anything different this month, I could say I did less! I stopped taking all those silly extras, like preseed, vitamin B complex and agnus castus, no soft cups, just good old BD when we felt like it and the CBFM! We only BD'd on the last high and the first peak, and that must have been enough...though, if I remember rightly, the BD was so nice and relaxing around that time that, for the first time since TTC, I didn't think about babies once and just enjoyed it!!
> 
> Please please please let this one be here to stay! On :cloud9: and I hope that doesn't change!xxx

Yahooooo!!!! So excited for you. :happydance:
How many days past IP or af were you? I'm wondering because I'm 4 days since af was supposed to arrive and getting negatives.


----------



## Aspe

Krissy485 said:


> Arggg... i feel i need to devot more time to my lovely ladies!!! To all of you who offered up words of encourgment with dh TAHNK YOU!
> 
> Lisa-AMAZing pic loved it i almost cried looking at that baby...happy tears though!!!!
> 
> Lpjk- CONGRATS!!!! so happy for you got chills!!!!
> 
> JAnelley- I AM HERE lol....but yeah you are right!
> with both boys i had IB at the same time af was due and it lasted for 3 days straight like a light period but not a normal period....i was basically 6 weeks prego before i got a BFP...with first i had a blood test done about a week after IB and got a BFN!!! so there is hope!!
> 
> oh and sorry for being MIA again lol...between kids and getting my books ( i basically read like over 300 pages yesterday :blush: ) i have been busy..but i still love you all and PROMISE i will devote more time later on...for now gotta get but moving to the grocery store....

how long after your IP bleeding did you get a bfp, like 5 weeks? So you missed 2 af, then finally got a positive? Just curious because I have now missed two periods and getting negatives. On July 29 I had 2 bfp at home, on August 1 I had a urine done at doctors and she said it was negative. Since then I have missed my second month of af and negatives tests.


----------



## Krissy485

Aspe said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> Arggg... i feel i need to devot more time to my lovely ladies!!! To all of you who offered up words of encourgment with dh TAHNK YOU!
> 
> Lisa-AMAZing pic loved it i almost cried looking at that baby...happy tears though!!!!
> 
> Lpjk- CONGRATS!!!! so happy for you got chills!!!!
> 
> JAnelley- I AM HERE lol....but yeah you are right!
> with both boys i had IB at the same time af was due and it lasted for 3 days straight like a light period but not a normal period....i was basically 6 weeks prego before i got a BFP...with first i had a blood test done about a week after IB and got a BFN!!! so there is hope!!
> 
> oh and sorry for being MIA again lol...between kids and getting my books ( i basically read like over 300 pages yesterday :blush: ) i have been busy..but i still love you all and PROMISE i will devote more time later on...for now gotta get but moving to the grocery store....
> 
> how long after your IP bleeding did you get a bfp, like 5 weeks? So you missed 2 af, then finally got a positive? Just curious because I have now missed two periods and getting negatives. On July 29 I had 2 bfp at home, on August 1 I had a urine done at doctors and she said it was negative. Since then I have missed my second month of af and negatives tests.Click to expand...

Ok let me see if i can remember my youngest is almost 3 lol

w/ the first i had a really heavy af at the end of november then had light bleeding on dec 15th i remember that lol last about 3 days and i was like no way that was af...just had a feeling i was prego even though i was only 20 and never prego before...well on the 22 or 23 i feel and dislocated my knee and went to the er and i told them i sure i am pregnant so they ran a blood test and it came back neg! that was well over a week after IB...i then had an annual exam on Jan 2nd so that is what at least 18 days after IB (forgive my math lol) and dr did notice my cervix was high but stilll nothing showed in blood work..this whole time i was POAS alholic..i we spent ALOT of money on test lol...well it was i think Jan 9th or 10th that I FINALLY got a positive on hpt...went to an urgent care later that day and did a urine in office and got another bfp when i went to my dr they tried basing my edd off of the bleeding i had in dec but when they did a dating scan i was almost a full 2 weeks ahead! so instead of being 8 weeks and some odd days i was 10 weeks some odd days....i turned to my dr and said told you so lol...my due date with him was Sept 17th and born on Sept 20th. with DD i actaully got a BFP at the dr office at 3w3days couldnt believe it bc of what happend with first and then with 2nd ds pretty much the same as first ds i was about 5or 6 weeks along before i got a bfp with him also.

then in feb this year i got preg again and got bfp on day af was due and that pregnancy ended up being a blighted ovum that i miscarried at 11weeks 5 days. then i got pregnant this past july got bfp at 3weeks 3days again and that ended in an early miscarriage at 4weeks3days....

i hope that helps!! oh and my mom did not get a bfp with all 3 her pregnancies till she was 3 months along!! even blood tests wouldnt work for her!

oh and high cervix is a good sign mine always was...


----------



## Aspe

Krissy485 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> Arggg... i feel i need to devot more time to my lovely ladies!!! To all of you who offered up words of encourgment with dh TAHNK YOU!
> 
> Lisa-AMAZing pic loved it i almost cried looking at that baby...happy tears though!!!!
> 
> Lpjk- CONGRATS!!!! so happy for you got chills!!!!
> 
> JAnelley- I AM HERE lol....but yeah you are right!
> with both boys i had IB at the same time af was due and it lasted for 3 days straight like a light period but not a normal period....i was basically 6 weeks prego before i got a BFP...with first i had a blood test done about a week after IB and got a BFN!!! so there is hope!!
> 
> oh and sorry for being MIA again lol...between kids and getting my books ( i basically read like over 300 pages yesterday :blush: ) i have been busy..but i still love you all and PROMISE i will devote more time later on...for now gotta get but moving to the grocery store....
> 
> how long after your IP bleeding did you get a bfp, like 5 weeks? So you missed 2 af, then finally got a positive? Just curious because I have now missed two periods and getting negatives. On July 29 I had 2 bfp at home, on August 1 I had a urine done at doctors and she said it was negative. Since then I have missed my second month of af and negatives tests.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let me see if i can remember my youngest is almost 3 lol
> 
> w/ the first i had a really heavy af at the end of november then had light bleeding on dec 15th i remember that lol last about 3 days and i was like no way that was af...just had a feeling i was prego even though i was only 20 and never prego before...well on the 22 or 23 i feel and dislocated my knee and went to the er and i told them i sure i am pregnant so they ran a blood test and it came back neg! that was well over a week after IB...i then had an annual exam on Jan 2nd so that is what at least 18 days after IB (forgive my math lol) and dr did notice my cervix was high but stilll nothing showed in blood work..this whole time i was POAS alholic..i we spent ALOT of money on test lol...well it was i think Jan 9th or 10th that I FINALLY got a positive on hpt...went to an urgent care later that day and did a urine in office and got another bfp when i went to my dr they tried basing my edd off of the bleeding i had in dec but when they did a dating scan i was almost a full 2 weeks ahead! so instead of being 8 weeks and some odd days i was 10 weeks some odd days....i turned to my dr and said told you so lol...my due date with him was Sept 17th and born on Sept 20th. with DD i actaully got a BFP at the dr office at 3w3days couldnt believe it bc of what happend with first and then with 2nd ds pretty much the same as first ds i was about 5or 6 weeks along before i got a bfp with him also.
> 
> then in feb this year i got preg again and got bfp on day af was due and that pregnancy ended up being a blighted ovum that i miscarried at 11weeks 5 days. then i got pregnant this past july got bfp at 3weeks 3days again and that ended in an early miscarriage at 4weeks3days....
> 
> i hope that helps!! oh and my mom did not get a bfp with all 3 her pregnancies till she was 3 months along!! even blood tests wouldnt work for her!
> 
> oh and high cervix is a good sign mine always was...Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Do you think I had a chemical pregnancy before or someone said maybe I have the wipe lash effect. Since I had the 2 bfp at home, negative at doctor, more negative at home, I have now missed my second month of af. I will be going to the doctor next week, something has to be going on with my body. 
When I had the 2 bfp at home, they came up positive right away, so thick and bright. The tests I have done since comes up with a line first then fades pretty fast..like maybe a a minute or so after the control line comes up. So I tell myself if I got to go cross eyed, then it is negative :(
Something better explain all the acne I have. I never get pimples, and I mean never. And right now, my face is full and they are on my boobs and chest too. Uugghhh


----------



## Krissy485

with out having a MD after my name i couldnt tell you for sure sorry....but with last pregnancy i got bfp early on then they slowly started to be lighter and lighter but once it was completely neg that is when i started to bleed. def get into your dr and talk to them bc if you are not pregnant then something else is def going on for you to miss two af and get bfps....hope you get answers soon!!:hugs:


----------



## Aspe

Krissy485 said:


> with out having a MD after my name i couldnt tell you for sure sorry....but with last pregnancy i got bfp early on then they slowly started to be lighter and lighter but once it was completely neg that is when i started to bleed. def get into your dr and talk to them bc if you are not pregnant then something else is def going on for you to miss two af and get bfps....hope you get answers soon!!:hugs:

I appreciate all opinions. :) Would I be correct in saying my cervix is high if I got to put my middle finger in all the way?


----------



## janelleybean

Well goody morning chatty bunch!

Lpjkp- So excited for you!! 

Lisa- That is an awesome picture. I can't wait to see more. 

Armymama- That sounds promising, I hope you get your BFP soon.

Aspe- I didn't know that you had missed 2 periods. I must have missed that somewhere if you posted it. I've been checking my cervix off and on, but not all the time. I guess I forget and really, I seem to be more focused when in the TWW. Your cervix should be high and closed if you are pregnant, but if you've had kids before it might feel slightly open. Mine feels slightly open when it's closed, but I've been checking it at different times in my cycle so I know what closed feels like. Would you say it feels like the tip of your nose? Or soft like your lips? When I was pregnant this last time, it felt pretty soft--squishy like, and it was swollen, but I know that can change later in pregnancy. I would talk to your doctor and ask for a blood pregnancy test because you've missed 2 periods. High is definitely good, try checking it later today and see if it's in the same position. I've also read that it's really not that uncommon for some women to get negative pregnancy test until they are 6 months a long. Some pregnancies take longer for their HCG levels to rise. There was one girl on another thread that I read who knew she was pregnant buy kept getting negative test, finally at 4 months a blood test came back positive, when they did an ultra sound she measured at 4 months. That would drive me insane, so I can't even imagine what it's like for you. missing 2 periods and all.... I hope you find out answers soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Well goody morning chatty bunch!
> 
> Lpjkp- So excited for you!!
> 
> Lisa- That is an awesome picture. I can't wait to see more.
> 
> Armymama- That sounds promising, I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Aspe- I didn't know that you had missed 2 periods. I must have missed that somewhere if you posted it. I've been checking my cervix off and on, but not all the time. I guess I forget and really, I seem to be more focused when in the TWW. Your cervix should be high and closed if you are pregnant, but if you've had kids before it might feel slightly open. Mine feels slightly open when it's closed, but I've been checking it at different times in my cycle so I know what closed feels like. Would you say it feels like the tip of your nose? Or soft like your lips? When I was pregnant this last time, it felt pretty soft--squishy like, and it was swollen, but I know that can change later in pregnancy. I would talk to your doctor and ask for a blood pregnancy test because you've missed 2 periods. High is definitely good, try checking it later today and see if it's in the same position. I've also read that it's really not that uncommon for some women to get negative pregnancy test until they are 6 months a long. Some pregnancies take longer for their HCG levels to rise. There was one girl on another thread that I read who knew she was pregnant buy kept getting negative test, finally at 4 months a blood test came back positive, when they did an ultra sound she measured at 4 months. That would drive me insane, so I can't even imagine what it's like for you. missing 2 periods and all.... I hope you find out answers soon. Keep us posted!

Thanks. I appreciate all the comments :) I had 2 bfp at home, negative at doctors, then negative home, but have missed two periods (one before and one after the bfp at home).

I think it is hard like a nose, definitely not squishy. I will check again and let you know. I'm new to the cervix checking, so I gotta learn to distinguish. 

It is pretty agonizing I must say, not knowing :(


----------



## Aspe

When I had the 2 bfp at home, I used two different brands. Both turned positive immediately, thick bright lines. Every test before that was negative, even like 2 days before, then bam, bright positive. Then i had a negative at doctors like 3 days later. Now negatives again. Would that be a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## Sweetz33

Lp.....:happydance: Yay!!

Lisa...nice scan! So cute!

Whoever asked for scan pics from me, my us is next Thursday. So don't have it yet!!

AFM...DH was an ass this morning...what else is new....I'm just in a pissy mood so don't mind me if I'm not that chatty today.


----------



## bamagurl

Ok so WAY too much to try to catch up on so if I leave anyone out not on purpose! 

Lisalee~ Omg I love the pic! I can already tell this baby is going to be super adorable! And I had to just lol with the cigar comment you made hehe. Some people give out cigars when baby arrives, your baby is just starting the party early!!! I am so super excited for you! 

lpjkp~ OMG HUN SUPER CONGRATS!!!! :wohoo: I am so excited for you & cannot wait to hear all about your preggers journey! Sending prayers your way for baby & you :)

never~ so anxious to hear all about your apt! I cannot wait to hear all the good news you have to share with us & hopefully scan pictures :) thinking of ya today hun :)

baybeeem~ how are you doing dear?!?! when are you going to test? anxiously awaiting to hear good news from you for this month ;)

Sweetz~ When is your apt? I can't wait to see your little baby's pic! 

Such an exciting time going on in the thread! 

To all you ladies who are struggling or wtt :hugs:
To all you ladies ttc :dust: 

AFM~ Nothing to report again haha. So relaxed I am just playing it day by day. Pretty sure I already O, but hey ya never know... now just waiting I guess. Tbh I really don't even have a clue when I would start hehe I know that is horrible. I guess if I haven't started in 2 weeks from today I will test! 

Hope you ladies have a fab day & weekend!


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Well goody morning chatty bunch!
> 
> Lpjkp- So excited for you!!
> 
> Lisa- That is an awesome picture. I can't wait to see more.
> 
> Armymama- That sounds promising, I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Aspe- I didn't know that you had missed 2 periods. I must have missed that somewhere if you posted it. I've been checking my cervix off and on, but not all the time. I guess I forget and really, I seem to be more focused when in the TWW. Your cervix should be high and closed if you are pregnant, but if you've had kids before it might feel slightly open. Mine feels slightly open when it's closed, but I've been checking it at different times in my cycle so I know what closed feels like. Would you say it feels like the tip of your nose? Or soft like your lips? When I was pregnant this last time, it felt pretty soft--squishy like, and it was swollen, but I know that can change later in pregnancy. I would talk to your doctor and ask for a blood pregnancy test because you've missed 2 periods. High is definitely good, try checking it later today and see if it's in the same position. I've also read that it's really not that uncommon for some women to get negative pregnancy test until they are 6 months a long. Some pregnancies take longer for their HCG levels to rise. There was one girl on another thread that I read who knew she was pregnant buy kept getting negative test, finally at 4 months a blood test came back positive, when they did an ultra sound she measured at 4 months. That would drive me insane, so I can't even imagine what it's like for you. missing 2 periods and all.... I hope you find out answers soon. Keep us posted!

I just checked my cervix and it is high and hard, if anything it feels higher than yesterday, but I am new to this. It almost feels more tilted. Also, the opening is not like a clear opening where you can put your finger tip in no problem, it's like it's got a little slit/opening, and you can rub your finger on it, but only if you kinda push the skin around it. I apologize if tmi, I'm trying to describe the best I can so I can get your input. I just took another test and again negative. I don't know why I does this to myself. I was going to post it, but it won't let me upload from my iPad.


----------



## Storked

Bama, I am trying to be laid back this cycle too. Just taking prenatals and my blood thinners :)
I haven't been able to go to sleep the past two nights. I am paranoid of taking a sleep aid though :-/


----------



## bamagurl

Good Luck Storked! Maybe relaxed will be the lucky cycle for you! Hope you can get some sleep though, without the use of an aid! When are yall going to be moving?


----------



## Storked

We think we found the place where we want to live but not sure that we can make it this weekend to fill out application and such because my brother is coming down with his kids- they are about to move to Germany so they take priority :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Lp - Con-freakin-gratulations! I am thrilled for you! One more for August. Oh, oh, oh :happydance:

Lisa - Thank you for sharing your ultrasound. Beautiful! I can really make the baby's frame out. Loves it!

Bamagurl - Yay, you're alive! I am doing well. 11 DPO, here. Between you and I (hehehe), I tested today, BFN. I feel like I'm out but will test again next week Tuesday.


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks everyone for your kind words :) It means so much to share this whole TTC journey with you fantastic ladies and I don't think I'd have gotten this far without you all!

I'm not sure though when to go to the doctors to confirm the pregnancy/get reassurance...obviously every pregnancy is different and there's every chance this one will be fine, but I'd really like reassurance that everything is/will be ok...what would be your advice on what to do?x


----------



## Storked

Oh honey I wish I knew what to say but I am not sure! When I get my BFP I think I may avoid the doctor until I get to 12 weeks- I am scared of doctor's offices now and don't want to stress myself out next round.


----------



## hopestruck

Lisalee - LOVE the pic! I totally would not have thought of the cigar thing, but that is hilarious. What a beautiful babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3

LPJKP - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeehhhhh!!! Sooooo excited!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

In terms of next steps, it's totally your call. You could get betas - but they can be a double-edged sword. Sometimes super reassuring, sometimes (as in my last pregnancy) very stressful. How many M/Cs have you had in the past? Just thinking if your doctor wants to start any kind of treatment it would be good to see him/her ASAP. If not, then I think you are free to just book your 8-9 week appt (standard for most normal pregnancies), sit back and relax!!! :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Storked, I ordered both Coming to Term and To Full Term on Abebooks! Rush delivery! It was $13 for both...awesome :D


----------



## Storked

That is awesome Hopestruck! I have the To Full Term through Abe too! I just haven't read it yet :D


----------



## Krissy485

Lpj- i agree that it is up to you. depending on how many loses you had and what not. my SIL had a mc at 12weeks and when she got pregnant again she didnt see a doctor will she was well past 12weeks and then she didnt tell any family till she was like 6 months! but i would advise to atleast call and make the standard 8-9week appt. Congrast again so happy for you!

AFM- DH should be talking to his one friend tonight about a job and he also had a call today about another job.....soo hmmmm i dont know we will see i could be moving in the next week!!!!!! keep you ladies posted!


----------



## AngelSerenity

lisalee1 said:


> I figure since I'm up, I will try to post my US from yesterday. And no, the baby is not smoking a cigar. :) I think that's its arms.

Beautiful scan pic lisalee:happydance::happydance:, that made my day thank you :flower:




BayBeeEm said:


> Lp - Con-freakin-gratulations! I am thrilled for you! One more for August. Oh, oh, oh :happydance:
> 
> Lisa - Thank you for sharing your ultrasound. Beautiful! I can really make the baby's frame out. Loves it!
> 
> Bamagurl - Yay, you're alive! I am doing well. 11 DPO, here. Between you and I (hehehe), I tested today, BFN. I feel like I'm out but will test again next week Tuesday.

BaybeeEm, remember I got a BFN at 11DPO last week, got my BFP at 16DPO yesterday (which is extremely early for me to be honset). You're not out yet lady :winkwink:



lpjkp said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words :) It means so much to share this whole TTC journey with you fantastic ladies and I don't think I'd have gotten this far without you all!
> 
> I'm not sure though when to go to the doctors to confirm the pregnancy/get reassurance...obviously every pregnancy is different and there's every chance this one will be fine, but I'd really like reassurance that everything is/will be ok...what would be your advice on what to do?x

 
lp, there's no harm and contacting your doctor to see when you can get an appointment. If it's fairly quickly and your doctor is fairly good they may suggest something (eg aspirin), or they may not. Either way you will get on the system, well that's the way it works over here. They normally can't see anything even with an internal scan until at least 6-7 weeks. In my last pregnancy the MW just about detected a heartbeat but as it was so small it could have been a pulse, I had to wait a further 2 weeks when I was 8 weeks before a decent scan was found. 

I cant get to see my GP for a fortnight, and I see my RMC specialist in a fortnight as well so I'm here to support you through the same journey over the next few weeks. WE WILL BE FINE, let's get positive from the start. Let the past go and look forward :hugs::winkwink::flower:. Easier said than done but I'm going to try or I'll go :wacko: xoxo

How is everybody else this today?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Exciting Krissy, I'm glad to hear things seem to be moving forward for you! xo


----------



## lpjkp

Angel: I've booked a doctors appointment on 3rd September to confirm the pregnancy (It should hopefully be easily detected by then), but after reading everyone's comments, I don't think I'll ask for betas...I've only have one m/c and that was really early (Around 4 1/2 weeks), which the doctor suspected was because it didn't implant correctly...I feel confident that, if it's that, then there's no reason this pregnancy shouldn't be healthy? 

I have decided, though, that I couldn't wait until the 12 week scan, so I've found a very nice clinic in London that do early pregnancy viability scanning between weeks 5-8 so I think that would really set my mind at ease...it's also very reassuring that if you hear a HB at 7 weeks, then your pregnancy has a great chance of reaching full term..it's all very exciting stuff! So, for the next three weeks, I'll take each day as it comes and try to relax :)


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Well goody morning chatty bunch!
> 
> Lpjkp- So excited for you!!
> 
> Lisa- That is an awesome picture. I can't wait to see more.
> 
> Armymama- That sounds promising, I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Aspe- I didn't know that you had missed 2 periods. I must have missed that somewhere if you posted it. I've been checking my cervix off and on, but not all the time. I guess I forget and really, I seem to be more focused when in the TWW. Your cervix should be high and closed if you are pregnant, but if you've had kids before it might feel slightly open. Mine feels slightly open when it's closed, but I've been checking it at different times in my cycle so I know what closed feels like. Would you say it feels like the tip of your nose? Or soft like your lips? When I was pregnant this last time, it felt pretty soft--squishy like, and it was swollen, but I know that can change later in pregnancy. I would talk to your doctor and ask for a blood pregnancy test because you've missed 2 periods. High is definitely good, try checking it later today and see if it's in the same position. I've also read that it's really not that uncommon for some women to get negative pregnancy test until they are 6 months a long. Some pregnancies take longer for their HCG levels to rise. There was one girl on another thread that I read who knew she was pregnant buy kept getting negative test, finally at 4 months a blood test came back positive, when they did an ultra sound she measured at 4 months. That would drive me insane, so I can't even imagine what it's like for you. missing 2 periods and all.... I hope you find out answers soon. Keep us posted!
> 
> I just checked my cervix and it is high and hard, if anything it feels higher than yesterday, but I am new to this. It almost feels more tilted. Also, the opening is not like a clear opening where you can put your finger tip in no problem, it's like it's got a little slit/opening, and you can rub your finger on it, but only if you kinda push the skin around it. I apologize if tmi, I'm trying to describe the best I can so I can get your input. I just took another test and again negative. I don't know why I does this to myself. I was going to post it, but it won't let me upload from my iPad.Click to expand...

Honestly I have no idea, your cervix sounds pretty closed I would make a call to your doctor and ask them. I don't want to say anything to get your hopes up. But, from my experience that all sounds promising, especially with the missed periods.


----------



## janelleybean

As for me, I think that I am ovulating early. I'm almost sure of it. So, I'm going to be pretty busy this weekend. Especially since my little guy is going to be hanging with "Amma" and "Papa" this weekend.


----------



## hopestruck

lpjkp said:


> Angel: I've booked a doctors appointment on 3rd September to confirm the pregnancy (It should hopefully be easily detected by then), but after reading everyone's comments, I don't think I'll ask for betas...I've only have one m/c and that was really early (Around 4 1/2 weeks), which the doctor suspected was because it didn't implant correctly...I feel confident that, if it's that, then there's no reason this pregnancy shouldn't be healthy?
> 
> I have decided, though, that I couldn't wait until the 12 week scan, so I've found a very nice clinic in London that do early pregnancy viability scanning between weeks 5-8 so I think that would really set my mind at ease...it's also very reassuring that if you hear a HB at 7 weeks, then your pregnancy has a great chance of reaching full term..it's all very exciting stuff! So, for the next three weeks, I'll take each day as it comes and try to relax :)

That sounds like a great plan, LP! I agree that there is no reason to think this won't be a healthy pregnancy. Early losses (esp within the first 5 weeks) are reeeaaaally common and when they happen in isolation there's usually nothing to worry about.


----------



## Storked

Go Janelley!


----------



## lisalee1

Bamagurl, BayBeeEm, LPJ, Krissy, Garfie, Sweetz, Angel, Hope, and anyone I may have missed- Thank you all for the support and funny & kind comments. It means a lot to me. We have all suffered a loss before and it's nice to be able to celebrate when things turn around. Baby dust to you all!!!

LPJ- I told you you were preggers!!! Don't doubt me next time! :) Seriously, congrats!
Also, I don't like going to the Dr too often either. I think it can cause a lot of anxiety, especially early on. Looking forward to your Sep 3 update. I already have that date etched in my head. 

Bama- Nice to see you back on and thanks for the update. We'll be looking for another update within 2 weeks! :)

Janelly- I always love when I ovulate on the weekend. Good luck and have fun! 

Never- Where are you?


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Well goody morning chatty bunch!
> 
> Lpjkp- So excited for you!!
> 
> Lisa- That is an awesome picture. I can't wait to see more.
> 
> Armymama- That sounds promising, I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Aspe- I didn't know that you had missed 2 periods. I must have missed that somewhere if you posted it. I've been checking my cervix off and on, but not all the time. I guess I forget and really, I seem to be more focused when in the TWW. Your cervix should be high and closed if you are pregnant, but if you've had kids before it might feel slightly open. Mine feels slightly open when it's closed, but I've been checking it at different times in my cycle so I know what closed feels like. Would you say it feels like the tip of your nose? Or soft like your lips? When I was pregnant this last time, it felt pretty soft--squishy like, and it was swollen, but I know that can change later in pregnancy. I would talk to your doctor and ask for a blood pregnancy test because you've missed 2 periods. High is definitely good, try checking it later today and see if it's in the same position. I've also read that it's really not that uncommon for some women to get negative pregnancy test until they are 6 months a long. Some pregnancies take longer for their HCG levels to rise. There was one girl on another thread that I read who knew she was pregnant buy kept getting negative test, finally at 4 months a blood test came back positive, when they did an ultra sound she measured at 4 months. That would drive me insane, so I can't even imagine what it's like for you. missing 2 periods and all.... I hope you find out answers soon. Keep us posted!
> 
> I just checked my cervix and it is high and hard, if anything it feels higher than yesterday, but I am new to this. It almost feels more tilted. Also, the opening is not like a clear opening where you can put your finger tip in no problem, it's like it's got a little slit/opening, and you can rub your finger on it, but only if you kinda push the skin around it. I apologize if tmi, I'm trying to describe the best I can so I can get your input. I just took another test and again negative. I don't know why I does this to myself. I was going to post it, but it won't let me upload from my iPad.Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly I have no idea, your cervix sounds pretty closed I would make a call to your doctor and ask them. I don't want to say anything to get your hopes up. But, from my experience that all sounds promising, especially with the missed periods.Click to expand...

I will check my cervix again tomorrow. I am going to make an appointment on Monday. I just can't understand why I would be getting bfn's.


----------



## Aspe

This was my test yesterday, clear negative :(

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=48027


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm said:


> Lp - Con-freakin-gratulations! I am thrilled for you! One more for August. Oh, oh, oh :happydance:
> 
> Lisa - Thank you for sharing your ultrasound. Beautiful! I can really make the baby's frame out. Loves it!
> 
> Bamagurl - Yay, you're alive! I am doing well. 11 DPO, here. Between you and I (hehehe), I tested today, BFN. I feel like I'm out but will test again next week Tuesday.

Hehe yes between you & I! Aww doesn't mean you are out! I will be looking for the results on Tuesday!!! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry all for being MIA today. It has been a long and rough day. DH and I kinda got into it and I was crying in tears in the car. I told him he just doesn't get it, how your emotions/mood are messed up when your pregnant, how him ignoring me constantly is what led to our relationship falling apart, him not helping at all with anything around the house and just sleeping, eating, smoking or playing video games...he said I will change and I said no you won't. He of course got mad. I said listen, you give someone your all to be yelled at or ignored then you can start to understand how I feel. I told him I'm no longer your wife, I'm a roommate. That shut him up. He said the typical I love you crap, I said not taking it anymore. Our relationship is now just a friendship...he said he will still financially help me out but other than that we are through. I'm going to talk to landlord and see if I can break the lease earlier, that way I can go my way...he can go his. He even admitted to me that he is better off alone bc he doesn't know how to deal with being with anyone else. To me that was a stupid excuse but whatever....maybe he is right...


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Sorry all for being MIA today. It has been a long and rough day. DH and I kinda got into it and I was crying in tears in the car. I told him he just doesn't get it, how your emotions/mood are messed up when your pregnant, how him ignoring me constantly is what led to our relationship falling apart, him not helping at all with anything around the house and just sleeping, eating, smoking or playing video games...he said I will change and I said no you won't. He of course got mad. I said listen, you give someone your all to be yelled at or ignored then you can start to understand how I feel. I told him I'm no longer your wife, I'm a roommate. That shut him up. He said the typical I love you crap, I said not taking it anymore. Our relationship is now just a friendship...he said he will still financially help me out but other than that we are through. I'm going to talk to landlord and see if I can break the lease earlier, that way I can go my way...he can go his. He even admitted to me that he is better off alone bc he doesn't know how to deal with being with anyone else. To me that was a stupid excuse but whatever....maybe he is right...

Wow Sweetz. I remember an ex said to me once, "I love you, but I'm not in love with you." It was a knife to the heart. It hurt so bad, but I was better the next day, and then a little bit more the day after that and a little more the day after that, until finally I had moved on. I think that you are a very strong woman and you'll be able to pick your self up and become a stronger person because of this. It may not happen over night, but it will happen. Right now you need to focus on your self and that little bundle of joy. You should take a bubble bath and relaaaaaax. Then of course, eat some apple cinnamon oatmeal. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Mmmm apple cinnamon oatmeal hahaha


----------



## lpjkp

Janelly: Only you know your body well enough to know when it's "o" time and, when it's "o" time, it's time to go catch that eggie!!!!! It's such an exciting time to think that you could be creating a new life right now!! Eeek!

Lisalee: A big thanks for believing me when I didn't believe myself! I felt so stupid when my heart was feeling I was, but my head was saying "Don't be so stupid!"...I'm so excited, and have this really amazing feeling that everything is going to be ok this time, I've got everything crossed!

Sweetz: I'm really sorry to hear about you and DH...only you know what's best for you and baby, and I can completely understand how they can be (As I'm sure every other woman knows aswell!)...If it's what your 100% sure of, stick to your guns...everybody will be much happier eventually and you don't want to bring your child up in a tense environment (My parents decided to stay together as I was growing up and, though I love them both to the moon and back, it was awful watching all the arguments and fights!)

Janelly: Hmmm, I've never heard of cinnamon apple oatcake...is that an American thing that I'm too English to understand? I'm not a massive fan of cinnamon anyway...I did that cinnamon challenge (Some american lady did it on youtube), and cinnamon is the WORST thing I've ever tasted! Bubble baths this english lady HAS heard of though, and I love them!!

AFM: Up really early today, so bloody tired but tossing and turning all night and can't sleep...feel really reassurred though, because my BFP lines are turning darker by the day and they're already darker than I ever got with my last BFP! Got my in-laws coming up for the weekend today (Urgh), so hopefully that will keep me from testing for a few days, then the lines should hopefully be lovely and dark and there to stay!!!!!x


----------



## lpjkp

Never: Haven't heard about your appointment yesterday...hope all is well, and thinking of you x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Great plan lp, and I agree with hopestruck. The chances of this preganncy being healthy are very high indeed. :thumbup:



hopestruck said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> Angel: I've booked a doctors appointment on 3rd September to confirm the pregnancy (It should hopefully be easily detected by then), but after reading everyone's comments, I don't think I'll ask for betas...I've only have one m/c and that was really early (Around 4 1/2 weeks), which the doctor suspected was because it didn't implant correctly...I feel confident that, if it's that, then there's no reason this pregnancy shouldn't be healthy?
> 
> I have decided, though, that I couldn't wait until the 12 week scan, so I've found a very nice clinic in London that do early pregnancy viability scanning between weeks 5-8 so I think that would really set my mind at ease...it's also very reassuring that if you hear a HB at 7 weeks, then your pregnancy has a great chance of reaching full term..it's all very exciting stuff! So, for the next three weeks, I'll take each day as it comes and try to relax :)
> 
> That sounds like a great plan, LP! I agree that there is no reason to think this won't be a healthy pregnancy. Early losses (esp within the first 5 weeks) are reeeaaaally common and when they happen in isolation there's usually nothing to worry about.Click to expand...


----------



## AngelSerenity

Sweetz... so sorry to hear about you and DH, but I suppose it's better figuring these things out now before baby comes along. I hope you are not too stressed. If you are 100% sure this is it I would agree to start looking at your future. I only say that as I know we all say things in the heat of the moment :hugs:. It is the old cliche but you and baby are number one now and as hard as it is for your DH he needs to realise that and what you are going through at the moment. x

Never... I hope you're ok, I've popped on a few times hoping to hear some news. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hi everybody else, I'm cream crackered today and I've just put my 21 month old down for a nap so I think I'm going to have a sneaky one too. Be back on soon :sleep: xo


----------



## merristems

Hi all can i pop myself in for sept bfp?!! XXX


----------



## Aspe

I just checked my cervix again, and its still high and hard, but when took my finger out, there was thick white discharge. There was nothing on my underwear. What's going on now? :shrug:


----------



## lpjkp

Hey merristems! Welcome to the group! Would you mind telling us your "story" so we can get to know you a bit better?

Aspe: I really hope a bfp is on its way to you! In the meantime,try not to stress about checking cervix/fluids,I've found its not all reliable! I'm pregnant,but I've hardly got any cm and cervix alternates medium to high and soft to medium...last pregnancy I had loads of creamy white cm though,so I don't think its too reliable a symptom of pregnancy...my boobs,on the other hand, were a mega giveaway because they're so sore and my nipples so sensitive and tingly xxx


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- honey :hugs: it really does sound like you are making the best choice for you and the baby! Cant hurt to ask about getting out the lease early worst case is he says no and you are in the same spot as you were before asking....glad to see that oatmeal makes you feel better lol....

LPJ- Yay for the dr appt and for an early scan...lines getting darker sounds wonderful!!!!! and yes you have no reason to doubt this baby not sticking! I know it is scarry and even though i mc back to back they were really two different types of mc so more than likely not connected at all although i will find out more thursday....

storked-hows the packing going? and the relaxed approach is great!!!! i am scarred to think i will also be packing up yet again and moving back "home"....but when i think about it when i got pregnant for number 1 we were living with my parents then so if we move back in and get pregnant again for fourth and final it would be like coming full circle right?

Angel- hows that baby cooking?

Never-not hearing from you is starting to make us worry!!! we are here for you no matter what but i am praying you are just so busy you dont have time to stop and share the good news!!

Aspe- I hope you get those answers soon!!!

Janelley my girl! i see you are getting right back on the horse so to speak lol...GL hun!! As for O early...my body feels like i do right before i O but has been that way for at least a week? i should be about CD 18 and boobs supper sore and still crampy...if hpt the other day had not been bfn i would swear i am pg but once agian ladies WE HAVE NOT BD since MC.....

Bama-how you doing girl...

BAybee-if that witch hasnt hit yet you are golden for now...and if she does she wont be back right? lol

Merristems-WELCOME- now to be a part of this wonderful loving space we must ask a few things from you....first please tell us your TTC story so we have a better idea where you are coming from....second we are here to support eachother so please remember to not just post about yourself please post repsonses and questions to all of us! we are here to support eachothers through the ups and downs of life not just TTC you wont find a better group of ladies anywhere!! we are all in different parts of our TTC journey we have some that have hit their 12w mark yay! some just finding out they are pregnant and others like me who have mc yet again....i can not stress enough how this group has helped eachother through some tough times....so if you feel this is the place for you please by all means join us!

Ok i probably missed some one :blush: sorry!!!!!

AFM-like i posted yesterday and some what through here...we are still waiting to see what happens DH maybe telling where he works monday that he is done in about a week!!! school starts on Sept 4th around...so yeah i already have all 3 kids set up here for school so i know oldest will go to school no matter what by my youngest might end up on waiting list...yikes!!! but i cant lie i am kind of looking forward to living with my parents again...they have 3 bedrooms up stairs we can have and 1 down stairs..only on bath though ugh...but they live on 3 arces of land!!! my kids will have room to run and they live in the country so they can go in and out all they please and i dont have to worry about them being taken by strangers....oh and did i mention i LOVE my parents couldnt ask for a more supportive pair as far as parents come and they are the best grandparents ever!!! in the end it will all work out for us so i guess i am not really scared just nervous for change is all.....

oh and ya'll know my body is crazy and i am waiting to talk to dr....so no report on TTC front...

now off to do my powerpoint presentation due tomorrow for class...then another class bites the dust and i am closer to my BA in health care administration yay!!!


----------



## garfie

Krissy - That's all we want isn't it for our children to be safe - we moved from a city to the country where the children can run and play and nobody bothers them - did I say my peace and quiet is going to be shattered soon (the kids have been away for a few days) and THEY'RE BACK!:haha:

Hope you get some answers soon hun - I'm sure you won't be scared to ask the questions:winkwink:

Sweetz - I agree if this relationship is making you and little one unhappy then it's time to take back the control and asking about shortening/finishing the lease can't hurt, hope you're getting past your icky stage and are starting to feel better about your pregnancy:flower:

Storked - so are you two days ahead of me then CD10? I've been drinking my grapefruit and taking folic acid - but that's all how about you?

Angel - How are you feeling, any symptoms?:flower:

Never - Where are you hun? - as Krissy says hope your just to tired to share your good news at the moment - BIG :hugs:

Janelley - So pleased you have made the decision to carry on ttc - early O over the weekend especially without your gorgeous little one - result! so we will know the reason why you are not on here:winkwink:

LP - I keep getting your letters back to front :blush: so now if you don't mind I will call you LP - how's the pregnancy going still in shock I bet? glad your lines are getting darker day by day :happydance:

Lisalee - How are you doing hun, any new symptoms:flower:

Aspe - Hi I'm Garfie :hi: and welcome to this POSITIVE and AWESOME thread

Merristems - Hi I look forward to sharing the journey with you - welcome:flower:

Bama/Bay - How are you ladies today?

AFM - CD8 - not a lot to report except some strange brown discharge (not all the time and only when I wipe) hope my body is getting back to normal :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies. I'M SOOO TIRED!! I was up late last night visiting with my husband and his best friend before he leaves for Europe on Thursday. Then when he left of course... hubby and I had to practice making babies. We didn't go to bed until almost 2. Then our little monkey woke us up this morning demanding "eggies and gacon" I can barely keep my eyes open. 

lpjkp- I don't see where I posted apple cinnamon oatcake, but I meant apple cinnamon oatmeal. Apple cinnamon oatcake does sound good though. I don't want to brag....but I'm quite the baker, so I'm determined to find a recipe now for apple cinnamon oatcake. :winkwink:

Aspe- I wouldn't put too much thought into your cervix position and CM right now, to be honest, it will drive you crazy. I've been where you are right now--missed period, negative test, and constantly checking my cervix. I would just wait it out, try to be patient, and talk to your doctor about a blood test when you see them next.

Krissy- You know it! I might as well say I rode my husband like seabiscuit, because I seriously feel like I just got off a horse. Sorry... I couldn't resist the joke. :haha: I'm so excited for you, for getting your BA. My husband is going to school to get his BA in English. He has no idea what he wants to do with it... but he's determined. He graduated from the community college last fall and he's starting at the University this spring (Tuesday). I'm so excited for him. AND YOU!

AFM- I have no idea what I want to go back to school and do, maybe a psychologist.. or something in that sort of field. I'm going out tonight with my hubby and his best friend. Should be interesting. I've got a babysitter and DD just in case. Now, I'm off to dance with my two favorite men in the kitchen to JJ Cale while we make a late breakfast. Oh how I love Saturday mornings. :cloud9:


----------



## armymama2012

10 DPO and still .8 above cover line! This has to be it since I usually get AF at 12 DPO. My friend is mailing me wondfos but they won't be here til Monday! Argh... At least I have packing to keep me busy.


----------



## lpjkp

Janelley: im so sorry,I couldn't resist a little giggle! I hope your DH doesn't mind being compared to a horse! Just take it easy and keep having fun,and remember to feed your DD her "gacon", and you'll get that bfp in no time!

Garfie: the shock is finally settling in and im busy focusing on the exciting things to come rather than worrying myself about what happened last time...i keep repeating to myself that the odds are in my favour! I definitely feel pregnant this time though, so tired already,boobs/nipples sore to touch and I've been feeling a little queasy on and off today,which doesn't feel very nice :( If it helps,i got pregnant this time using just the cbfm and pregnacare conception prenatals (and i too had spotting around the same point in the cycle as you...dont worry too much about the spotting,because you CAN conceive with it,i did!) x


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Morning ladies. I'M SOOO TIRED!! I was up late last night visiting with my husband and his best friend before he leaves for Europe on Thursday. Then when he left of course... hubby and I had to practice making babies. We didn't go to bed until almost 2. Then our little monkey woke us up this morning demanding "eggies and gacon" I can barely keep my eyes open.
> 
> lpjkp- I don't see where I posted apple cinnamon oatcake, but I meant apple cinnamon oatmeal. Apple cinnamon oatcake does sound good though. I don't want to brag....but I'm quite the baker, so I'm determined to find a recipe now for apple cinnamon oatcake. :winkwink:
> 
> Aspe- I wouldn't put too much thought into your cervix position and CM right now, to be honest, it will drive you crazy. I've been where you are right now--missed period, negative test, and constantly checking my cervix. I would just wait it out, try to be patient, and talk to your doctor about a blood test when you see them next.
> 
> Krissy- You know it! I might as well say I rode my husband like seabiscuit, because I seriously feel like I just got off a horse. Sorry... I couldn't resist the joke. :haha: I'm so excited for you, for getting your BA. My husband is going to school to get his BA in English. He has no idea what he wants to do with it... but he's determined. He graduated from the community college last fall and he's starting at the University this spring (Tuesday). I'm so excited for him. AND YOU!
> 
> AFM- I have no idea what I want to go back to school and do, maybe a psychologist.. or something in that sort of field. I'm going out tonight with my hubby and his best friend. Should be interesting. I've got a babysitter and DD just in case. Now, I'm off to dance with my two favorite men in the kitchen to JJ Cale while we make a late breakfast. Oh how I love Saturday mornings. :cloud9:

You said you were in my shoes before, do you mind if I ask what was the end result?


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies thanks for all the well wishes. It really means a lot. Yeah I'm starting to get over that icky stage finally. Appetite is slowly coming back. I'm wearing a little bit of makeup to make me "feel" prettier lol. I'm going to try and find a pair of pants that fit...yeah that pooch is getting bigger lol other than that doing well. Welcome to the new ladies. :) well off to the scary mall i go! May God have mercy on me ~_~


----------



## Krissy485

Oh Janelley you mad me laugh so hard!!! you know if i am on my laptop and reading posts on here my dh is constently asking what is so funny and what not i say oh nothing just my ladies and he rolls his eyes lol....

Garfie- See i knew i missed someone earlier...sorry hun!! Oh isnt it wonderful to just let kids be kids and run!!! we live in an apartment in town right now and my oldest is almost 6 he sees other 6yr old out playing and want to go to and i say no cuz i cant go out with you right now...he thinks he can go by himself...and i say no and he says why not they are and i say cuz i love you too much!!! oh and the piece and quiet is lovely isnt it...i like the hugs and kisses when they come back though...that is one down side to us moving in with my mom and dad bc they were the only ones who keept my kids over night so yeah... i know they will watch them when need be but wont be the same as those true nights alone oh well....

back to work lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh and Krissy...the oatmeal is a godsend! I will be getting a bulk package at Sam's today lol


----------



## Krissy485

I forgot you to army sorry!!!!!

i hope this is all good signs for ya!! fingers crossed!


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'M SOOO TIRED!! I was up late last night visiting with my husband and his best friend before he leaves for Europe on Thursday. Then when he left of course... hubby and I had to practice making babies. We didn't go to bed until almost 2. Then our little monkey woke us up this morning demanding "eggies and gacon" I can barely keep my eyes open.
> 
> lpjkp- I don't see where I posted apple cinnamon oatcake, but I meant apple cinnamon oatmeal. Apple cinnamon oatcake does sound good though. I don't want to brag....but I'm quite the baker, so I'm determined to find a recipe now for apple cinnamon oatcake. :winkwink:
> 
> Aspe- I wouldn't put too much thought into your cervix position and CM right now, to be honest, it will drive you crazy. I've been where you are right now--missed period, negative test, and constantly checking my cervix. I would just wait it out, try to be patient, and talk to your doctor about a blood test when you see them next.
> 
> Krissy- You know it! I might as well say I rode my husband like seabiscuit, because I seriously feel like I just got off a horse. Sorry... I couldn't resist the joke. :haha: I'm so excited for you, for getting your BA. My husband is going to school to get his BA in English. He has no idea what he wants to do with it... but he's determined. He graduated from the community college last fall and he's starting at the University this spring (Tuesday). I'm so excited for him. AND YOU!
> 
> AFM- I have no idea what I want to go back to school and do, maybe a psychologist.. or something in that sort of field. I'm going out tonight with my hubby and his best friend. Should be interesting. I've got a babysitter and DD just in case. Now, I'm off to dance with my two favorite men in the kitchen to JJ Cale while we make a late breakfast. Oh how I love Saturday mornings. :cloud9:
> 
> You said you were in my shoes before, do you mind if I ask what was the end result?Click to expand...

I got a BFP:winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

I LOOOOOOVE Sam's Club.


----------



## janelleybean

lpjkp said:


> Janelley: im so sorry,I couldn't resist a little giggle! I hope your DH doesn't mind being compared to a horse! Just take it easy and keep having fun,and remember to feed your DD her "gacon", and you'll get that bfp in no time!
> 
> Garfie: the shock is finally settling in and im busy focusing on the exciting things to come rather than worrying myself about what happened last time...i keep repeating to myself that the odds are in my favour! I definitely feel pregnant this time though, so tired already,boobs/nipples sore to touch and I've been feeling a little queasy on and off today,which doesn't feel very nice :( If it helps,i got pregnant this time using just the cbfm and pregnacare conception prenatals (and i too had spotting around the same point in the cycle as you...dont worry too much about the spotting,because you CAN conceive with it,i did!) x

hahah.. I don't think he minds being compared to a horse. I make cracks to his friends that he's hung like one. :haha: OKay, I'm done. :winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

I think this is my all time favorite picture of us. I definitely need to get more "family" photos. 

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-r_YbqIW6hFk/T4MolARJxKI/AAAAAAAAK40/I7uuyCQgOEw/s1600/DSCF1976%5B1%5D.JPG


Okay, I'm off to clean the house and get Samuel ready to go stay with the Amma and Papa. I will check on here through out the day though. Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!!:flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane....you crack me up!! Great family picture! He is adorable with that big goofy grin! Just want to snuggle love him!! Hehe

Ok this time I'm really leaving ;) see you in a bit ladies!


----------



## HisGrace

Never - your hubby is so sweet to be taking the day off. I pray your day is everything you hope for.

Hopestruck - Thanks for the welcome. I am so sorry about your grandfather. :hugs:

Armymama - I pray everything gets better with your marriage. Maybe the deployment will help him see how great of a woman and mother you are. 

Sweetz - I'm glad you're starting to feel better

Angel - Enjoy your moment. You have no reason to worry so don't worry. :) I know it's a lot easier said than done. 

Lisalee - So glad you had a good appointment. Lovely picture! How exciting it must be to look at your baby. :)

lpjkp - Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance: 

merristems - Welcome!

Janelley - that's a lovely pic of your family. :) 

AFM - This AF has sucked. I'm on CD 7 and I'm still spotting and I keep getting random cramps. Hopefully, this will be over soon so we can get back to BDing.


----------



## Krissy485

Ok does anyone want to explain to me that why is it when i got to get my homework done my kids think that it is a great idea to play in the bathroom...destroy their bedroom and try to get everything out of my kitchen? grrr...not a happy momma right now....just have to breath......


----------



## Storked

Janelley- that ex was a prick.
But hey, your morning sounds tiring but fantastic! And I loved the picture :)

Lpjkp- yay for darker lines! :happydance:

Sweetz- :hugs: lady

Never- we miss you! Come give us an update on you!

Merristems- welcome and yes please tell us your story. We are an intimate group :)

Aspe- CM and position isn't always reliable, like lpjkp said.

Krissy- that does sound full circle! Good luck! Packing is going good and I love feeling laid back. I Have't done anything except for have relaxed sex and it is fabulous. Your parents sound amazing. My mom is pretty spectacular herself :)

Garfie- CD10 is right! I expect to be fertile next week. I am on baby aspirin and calcium chews and a prenatal. I was giving myself lovenox injections too but stopped just because I was having trouble sleeping and didn't want that to affect my fertility. Will start them back up again if I get a BFP though!
Huh I wonder why the brown discharge? Maybe leftovers from period getting washed out of your body?

Armymama- sounding good!

HisGrace- hopefully the spotting will end soon :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

Storked- i would take any kind of sex i can get at this point lol....dh still is supper stressed and what not from work and the last mc...but today he has been fishing for like the last 10 hours so hopefully by "letting" him to go out and destress i can get some action tonight :winkwink:


----------



## Krissy485

Hope- I realized i forgot you earlier to sorry :hugs: how are you doing hun? sorry about your grandpa i hope things are getting better for ya!


----------



## janelleybean

haha, thanks storked. I think so too. Don't get me wrong he was really sweet at times, but the "prick" attitude outweighed the good times. My husband and I were talking last night about where we would be if we hadn't met each other. We've agreed that we were both good--strike that, GREAT for each other! I've never been happier and I have no idea what I would do with my self if anything ever happened to him or our son. Ugh, :dohh: as my husband always tells me, "Live the Tao"..It's so hard at times.


----------



## Storked

Krissy, good luck in the action front! Hope you get lucky tonight :D I just tell me husband that I am getting ready for bed and that he better be in it when I am done hehe

Janelley, love the Live the Tao! Yeah my husband is amazing too. I knew him my whole life, he is just 6 years older so dating wasn't even something that entered into our heads back when I was just dating my own prick ex. I think the timing was amazing though. It used to annoy the crap out of me how one of my sisters was always talking about how amazing her husband is but I do the exact same thing. When you know you have someone who is everything you ever wanted and more, you cherish that :)


----------



## sparkles86

Got some faint lines on my tests, so hoping it is good news!


----------



## nevergivingup

WHEW....10 pages to read was def a new low for me. BUT I LOVED IT!!!

Forgive me ladies for being M.I.A, but DH came home early so yal know I always go missing on the wknd and plus we had our 2nd Anniversary Day Fri. after the appt. but it's No excuse to not update you all, So Forgive me Bc I totally didn't want to worry anyone.My appt.went Great! I didn't want a NT scan and all the testing Bc it's not 100% accurate and it would've worried me crazy if they found something and I wouldn't be able to go anything so Bc I didn't get that I couldn't get a U/S...sooo I can't show yal any pics Bc I didn't get any :shrug: but DH and I did get to Hear our babe HB which was 161. That was absolutely Priceless... Bc DH was there to hear his babe HB too!!
I won't be able to get another U/S until I'm 18wks for the anatomy scan. Until then I will just be going in to do fetal Doppler. Sorry ladies no pics DH and I was Soooo ready to see them and I was sooo ready to show yal some pics. So will yal put up with me til then?

Lpjkp: CONGRATS MA'AM!!!!! IM SOOO STOKED, YOU SOOO DESERVE THIS, and as real as that man who sits in heaven watching down on us is just as real as the blessing that's it's that belly of yours. Just think positive, we're in this together, Bc it does get hard. But we're here to try to keep you and everyone of us sane. CONGRATS AGAIN GIRLIE!!

Lisalee: OOOO that U/S is sooo beautiful. CONGRATS ON BEING OFFICIALLY IN SECOND SEMESTER AND 13 WKS!!!! And being above the rate of having a m/c, you def have a sticky baby!!! You are moving along very fast!!! What are your Symptns:

Sweets: Sorry you're still going through, but you know I just say do what will make you happy!

HisGrace: Thanks ma'am I hope that AF lighten up and head North(Don't head my way Bc I'm Down South) it'll get better and you'll be in the TWW in no time!

BayBeeEm: I was missing you and Bama!! You are soon to test, Im speaking it into existence!!! 

Bama: Hi ma'am, you def sound mellow and that sounds better than TTC right now, you're surely making it sound awesome! I'm glad you're relaxing.

Krissy: What type of schooling are you in? 

Hopestruck: You are one of the sweetest ladies I've met on here. To have gone through what you've gone through but instead of taking a break or leaving us you are still rooting everyone on, I am seriously hugging and kissing you virtually(Tell your DF to watch out :hugs: )

Aspe: The point of our thread is to make comments on others post once in a while or everytime if you have time instead of just talking and asking questions pertaining to ourselves so it won't seem like just an "All about you" thread but it will seem as if you're reading and getting to know everyone and care how they feel. So if you could please comment on others comments and not only the one(s) who benefit you and your situation right now which we really do enjoy reading and care about but it's seeming a bit selfish. Thanks ma'am and Thanks for making this thread sooo awesome Bc we def enjoy hearing about you and what you bring here Bc we are def going Tonbe overjoyed when you announce that BFP!!!

Stork: Can't wait until you get to your new home so you can break the bathroom in by turning it into a Clinic with pee cups and pregnancy/opks test everywhere!

O yea Hope: I hope you find some answers in your that book, now I want to order it.

AngelSerenity: Hi ma'am, CONGRATS MA'AM again!!!!! Has it sunk in yet!!!? I hope SO!!

Janelleybean: "O" has came bk around fast, you're def going to be in TWW in no time, and i do hope that saying about you're really fertile after a m/c is true Bc you will have an awesome advantage. O and your family pics are sooo beautiful!! Thanks for sharing, they are awesome!

Garfie: Hi ma'am, you're almost approaching the TWW right.How dreadfully exciting!!! My FX that you get that BFP, Bc you and DH can't keep breaking beds!! Just Kidding, enjoy it!!

Kanicky: Hi ma'am missing you but I know that Tan salon can't run itself!

Shefali: Hi ma'am, hope to hear from you soon.

Gregprincess: You've been Mia for a while i hope everything is Ok.

Hi to Armymama and to all the other ladies and new ladies I may have forgot, not intentional but 10 pages of catch up I tend to forget. 

GL to all our ladies!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity and Lpjkp :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: :baby:1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :winkwink:

armymama2012: 10DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:

Shefali83: 11 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:

Kanicky: 8 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :flower:

HisGrace: CD/ waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Aspe: CD/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:


----------



## Storked

Aw Never why wouldn't they give you an ultrasound? That is stinky of them to make you wait! We missed you and glad you were enjoying your time with your DH :hugs:

I can't wait to break in that bathroom too! I hope that this is my lucky cycle :)


----------



## Aspe

I do apologize for not giving it my full. I try to come on at least once a day and I do read others posts. I work 6 days a week as a SW. I find my counsellor voices comes out alot and I didn't want to bring that here. Then again, I should know everyone needs support because I need support and words of advice. An error on my part :(. I am off tomorrow, so I will make some comments. Again I apologize on my lack of comments, thank you for other's comments, and will make an effort tonight/tomorrow to reply back. Thanks :)


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> Aw Never why wouldn't they give you an ultrasound? That is stinky of them to make you wait! We missed you and glad you were enjoying your time with your DH :hugs:
> 
> I can't wait to break in that bathroom too! I hope that this is my lucky cycle :)

I'm glad you are ready to try again Storked. I will pray for you. I would never be able to do daily injections because i hate needles.


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Never, dont worry about me. I'm waiting on a friend to send me some tests and then hopefully be able to test on Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning.


----------



## Storked

We are impatient for you armymama :D

And the needles are tiny. It is the medicine that hurts on those shots. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> We are impatient for you armymama :D
> 
> And the needles are tiny. It is the medicine that hurts on those shots. :)

Thanks. I tend to get pregnant in the summer so lets hope thats the case this year too! 

LOL It wouldnt matter how small the needle was, I would still hate it. I get really bad anxiety attacks.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm back! 

Yay! Never!! Hi!! Hehe....

Didn't land up getting any pants for me....but yet again I spoiled my daughter by getting her a Monster High outfit...*sigh* why is it when you have a kid, you always seem to forget about what you need and spoil them with what they don't need? Haha!! What killed me was the almost $100 I spent on dog food/treats & cat food/treats. When did pet food get so expensive?! At least it lasts the dogs a month and the cat 2 months. 

Well I'm exhausted so I'm calling it a night. Starting to feel the stretching pains that my doctor warned me about. US in 5 days so you should have a new pic by then too! I wish love, happiness and health to you all!! Lovers all you ladies in here!!


----------



## Storked

And litter Sweetz. That litter for the cat gets pricey. Wowza! Can't wait to see your pic :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> And litter Sweetz. That litter for the cat gets pricey. Wowza! Can't wait to see your pic :)

Awww crap! Forgot the cat litter!! Lol!!


----------



## Storked

Uh oh hehe! My hubby will spend a lot of money on the expensive litter too because it hides odor better. Our cat farted today and my hubby said he dispelled so much gas that by all rights he should have turned inside out. He keeps telling the cat that he defies nature LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! That would be my dogs....The other day one of them farted and it went through the house like a brush fire...omg it was awful!! Dang it...I forgot air fresher too...*facepalm*

I get flushable litter. Sooooo much easier! And since she is still small...non offensive to the nose hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork: Aww, you know you're addicted to Baby and Bump when you're with your DH and you try to act like you have to use the bathroom so you can check in and see what's going on, as you can see it was a failed effort Bc all of sudden everyone needed to use the bathroom. And hopefully you won't have to break the new bathroom in Bc you'll get that BFP before so hopefully you'll be breaking it in with vomit and ewwwww...o and I think you're the restless sleeper.....Restless sleeping is a SYMPTON.....but we're not symptn spotting.... think you should do a scrapbook of your TTC journey beginning with your first BFP(at least I wish I would've saved that pee stick to do me one)

Armymama: wow you have an awesome friend, I'm sure you might not need many Bc you have that feeling, and most of the time that feeling we women get that we're prego is right!!! I'm rooting for you ma'am!!!

Aspe: Def No need to apologize, but Yes ma'am if you're a counselor please don't hold back!!! I will be the first to accept it, anything to keep me sane some days. But it's def nothing against you, I'm totally happy that you take time out to chat with us but as women who have been through each of us need support evn though we love to give it. I enjoyed hearing you ask ab the cervix Bc i could never do it right, so I was learning. But i understand a busy schedule, but if you don't have time to comment that's totally fine Bc we are chatty awesome women but just know if you go missing too long I get crazy worried Bc we're just to darn semi-personal. But YAYYY for being here.


----------



## Sweetz33

Random question....did/does anyone else have *eh hem* itchy nipples? Not sure if it is just me haha!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity and Lpjkp :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite.:baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

BayBeeEm: 10 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: / Testing Date: 

BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: 10DPO/In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:

Shefali83: 11 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:

Kanicky: 8 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date:


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :flower:

HisGrace: CD 7/ waiting to "O" Just :wacko:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Aspe: CD/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Random question....did/does anyone else have *eh hem* itchy nipples? Not sure if it is just me haha!

No you're not alone, my nipples itch all day everyday, but it does feel good when I can get them and scratch them. I just don't like the feeling when I take off my bra and they feel like bricks are in them.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I ain't pregnant and I get itchy nipples hehe! Hey vet notice that we discuss farting a lot ;) we have a deodorizer and air fresheners but Gah he can STINK! :D

Never, I do that at night! I pretend to have to pee and check my phone instead hehe. I did have insomnia when pregnant but it was the worst. And I can't wait to be sick again. I hope I get lucky with a sticky baby this cycle! Been feeding my husband vitamins every day ;)


----------



## Storked

Oh and I have all of my line tests from last pregnancy in a drawer. I like to look at them sometimes. Silly I know but it just makes me happy to think that I had a sweet light inside me :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I thought I was alone haha! I hate wearing a bra. But alas I was blessed with the tatas...damn you stupid song growing up...(I must, I must, I must increase my bust) lol I love taking it off...but oye those first few minutes HURT!


----------



## lisalee1

Never- YAY!!!! So happy to hear that your appt went well! You're like 2 seconds away from the 2nd trimester. So excited for your! :happydance:

LPJ- I am super excited for you too! Sleepiness is definitely a good symptom. So rest up!

Storked- I love your relationship with your hubby! Almost sounds as good as my hubby! :)

Janelly- "O" time is go time! So go get that egg!

Krissy- I hope you're able to get some time with your hubby too. 

Hi Hisgrace!

A few people asked about symptoms. I can say my symptoms are really waning. No more sore boobs. Vomiting and nausea appear to be coming to an end. I woke up this morning and didn't feel sick!!! The only symptom I seem to have is constipation. I'm used to it now so it's OK.


----------



## armymama2012

Well right now I am having a pinching feeling right where my ruptured ovarian cyst was. I am also having tenderness on the outer side of my left breast. Also, something at Subway this morning made me nearly vomit. And stabbing pain in my left breast too. My forehead is breaking out badly too. I guess its not symptom free, but I still havent had any AF cramps yay!


----------



## Aspe

nevergivingup said:


> Stork: Aww, you know you're addicted to Baby and Bump when you're with your DH and you try to act like you have to use the bathroom so you can check in and see what's going on, as you can see it was a failed effort Bc all of sudden everyone needed to use the bathroom. And hopefully you won't have to break the new bathroom in Bc you'll get that BFP before so hopefully you'll be breaking it in with vomit and ewwwww...o and I think you're the restless sleeper.....Restless sleeping is a SYMPTON.....but we're not symptn spotting.... think you should do a scrapbook of your TTC journey beginning with your first BFP(at least I wish I would've saved that pee stick to do me one)
> 
> Armymama: wow you have an awesome friend, I'm sure you might not need many Bc you have that feeling, and most of the time that feeling we women get that we're prego is right!!! I'm rooting for you ma'am!!!
> 
> Aspe: Def No need to apologize, but Yes ma'am if you're a counselor please don't hold back!!! I will be the first to accept it, anything to keep me sane some days. But it's def nothing against you, I'm totally happy that you take time out to chat with us but as women who have been through each of us need support evn though we love to give it. I enjoyed hearing you ask ab the cervix Bc i could never do it right, so I was learning. But i understand a busy schedule, but if you don't have time to comment that's totally fine Bc we are chatty awesome women but just know if you go missing too long I get crazy worried Bc we're just to darn semi-personal. But YAYYY for being here.

I just started this job last year. It took me a long 6 years to do my BSW. I love the support and responses I get; that said, I am going to try to reply more. Thanks for everything :)


----------



## Aspe

Storked said:


> Oh and I have all of my line tests from last pregnancy in a drawer. I like to look at them sometimes. Silly I know but it just makes me happy to think that I had a sweet light inside me :)

I second that. I yet have the tests that was positive in July (which was negative at doctors and after at home, so possible chemical pregnancy). I tend to look at them sometimes, however, sometimes I tell myself not to because I find it hard emotionally to know that I had these bfp's in July and now all my tests are negative.


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> 10 DPO and still .8 above cover line! This has to be it since I usually get AF at 12 DPO. My friend is mailing me wondfos but they won't be here til Monday! Argh... At least I have packing to keep me busy.

I have internet cheapies dipstick tests as well. However, no instruction came with it, so like most tests, I dip them for about 5 seconds or until I see the dye starting to run. It is the "Accurate one step pregnancy test" kind. I never got a positive on them yet, so I long for what 2 lines on an Internet cheapie looks like.. :-k

They usually come in large quantities, so no need to worry about testing once or twice a day hehe


----------



## Aspe

Yet another inquiry about the wonderful world of our cervix. When the cervix is not closed, is the opening like a clear opening. On the Internet it shows a clear circle opening, is this an accurate depiction? Mine almost feels like it has a flap over the opening, but you can move this 'flap' and feel the opening. I'm not sure if my description is to the best, but tried my best. Lol


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Yet another inquiry about the wonderful world of our cervix. When the cervix is not closed, is the opening like a clear opening. On the Internet it shows a clear circle opening, is this an accurate depiction? Mine almost feels like it has a flap over the opening, but you can move this 'flap' and feel the opening. I'm not sure if my description is to the best, but tried my best. Lol

When my cervix is open open (keep in mind i have already had 2 kids) it feels like a small oval about the size of the tip of my pinky. Hope that helps.


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 10 DPO and still .8 above cover line! This has to be it since I usually get AF at 12 DPO. My friend is mailing me wondfos but they won't be here til Monday! Argh... At least I have packing to keep me busy.
> 
> I have internet cheapies dipstick tests as well. However, no instruction came with it, so like most tests, I dip them for about 5 seconds or until I see the dye starting to run. It is the "Accurate one step pregnancy test" kind. I never got a positive on them yet, so I long for what 2 lines on an Internet cheapie looks like.. :-k
> 
> They usually come in large quantities, so no need to worry about testing once or twice a day heheClick to expand...



Since you wondered what a second line looks like on internet cheapies, i will post a pic of my BFP from Janaury 20th (my miscarried angel): 

The first and second pictures are the same test take on the extra sensitive Wondfo tests. The third pic is 3 days later on an FRER.
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-23_06-02-41_188.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 2









2012-01-23_06-03-31_997.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2









2012-01-25_05-47-38_558.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Yet another inquiry about the wonderful world of our cervix. When the cervix is not closed, is the opening like a clear opening. On the Internet it shows a clear circle opening, is this an accurate depiction? Mine almost feels like it has a flap over the opening, but you can move this 'flap' and feel the opening. I'm not sure if my description is to the best, but tried my best. Lol
> 
> When my cervix is open open (keep in mind i have already had 2 kids) it feels like a small oval about the size of the tip of my pinky. Hope that helps.Click to expand...

Thanks. Everything I can find through research, shows the same thing. Does it sound weird to say mine almost has like this 'flap' over it, but can be moved by my finger?


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Yet another inquiry about the wonderful world of our cervix. When the cervix is not closed, is the opening like a clear opening. On the Internet it shows a clear circle opening, is this an accurate depiction? Mine almost feels like it has a flap over the opening, but you can move this 'flap' and feel the opening. I'm not sure if my description is to the best, but tried my best. Lol
> 
> When my cervix is open open (keep in mind i have already had 2 kids) it feels like a small oval about the size of the tip of my pinky. Hope that helps.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Everything I can find through research, shows the same thing. Does it sound weird to say mine almost has like this 'flap' over it, but can be moved by my finger?Click to expand...

Sounds a bit strange yes but I'm sure every woman's cervix is different.


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 10 DPO and still .8 above cover line! This has to be it since I usually get AF at 12 DPO. My friend is mailing me wondfos but they won't be here til Monday! Argh... At least I have packing to keep me busy.
> 
> I have internet cheapies dipstick tests as well. However, no instruction came with it, so like most tests, I dip them for about 5 seconds or until I see the dye starting to run. It is the "Accurate one step pregnancy test" kind. I never got a positive on them yet, so I long for what 2 lines on an Internet cheapie looks like.. :-k
> 
> They usually come in large quantities, so no need to worry about testing once or twice a day heheClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since you wondered what a second line looks like on internet cheapies, i will post a pic of my BFP from Janaury 20th (my miscarried angel):
> 
> The first and second pictures are the same test take on the extra sensitive Wondfo tests. The third pic is 3 days later on an FRER.Click to expand...

Thanks. I can say I definitely did not have a positive on an IC :(. How long so you dip them for?


----------



## Storked

Aspe said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I have all of my line tests from last pregnancy in a drawer. I like to look at them sometimes. Silly I know but it just makes me happy to think that I had a sweet light inside me :)
> 
> I second that. I yet have the tests that was positive in July (which was negative at doctors and after at home, so possible chemical pregnancy). I tend to look at them sometimes, however, sometimes I tell myself not to because I find it hard emotionally to know that I had these bfp's in July and now all my tests are negative.Click to expand...

It can for me too sometimes. I think the hardest part though are my FB friends who are due when I was. I wish I had had a sweet curve and a healthy baby. But at least I had a baby. That is positive right?


----------



## garfie

Storked - Yes that is positive hun, we did it once (or more) so we can do it again right:flower: - I also have a cute little box that has my pg tests in from this last time and can you believe the one last year is still as blaring as it was :cry: I keep this little box in with my box of bits and pieces to do with my late father (his comb, his medals, his hanky, his wallet etc) it gives me peace that they are all safe together (I guess to anyone looking in the box might think I'm a bit weird):winkwink:

Army - I got all excited thinking those were new BFPs::dohh: what stage are you at in your cycle hun?:flower:

Aspe - Whenever I dip a stick I use the elephant (one elephant, two elephant, three elephant etc ):haha: usually dip them for about 10 elephants (but check your instructions hun as they are all different I have found):winkwink: 

Never - :happydance: glad you are back - shame they didn't give you an ultrasound (meanies):cry:

CD9 for me - nothing to report monitor still HIGH, kids are back and causing havoc (only joking) will check back later have a nice day ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

It isn't weird at all Garfie :) I keep a can of buttons am jewelry of my grandmother's and I have my grandfather's WWII medals. I cherish them. Oh and my tests are still bright too.


----------



## Sweetz33

Not weird at all. I have part of my grandmas favorite rosary on the wall in my bedroom. She passed away in 1998. I have had it since. Those that impact our lives the greatest we hold onto things that remind us of them. I will cherish that rosary until my dying day....and I'm not even catholic lol


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Storked - Yes that is positive hun, we did it once (or more) so we can do it again right:flower: - I also have a cute little box that has my pg tests in from this last time and can you believe the one last year is still as blaring as it was :cry: I keep this little box in with my box of bits and pieces to do with my late father (his comb, his medals, his hanky, his wallet etc) it gives me peace that they are all safe together (I guess to anyone looking in the box might think I'm a bit weird):winkwink:
> 
> Army - I got all excited thinking those were new BFPs::dohh: what stage are you at in your cycle hun?:flower:
> 
> Aspe - Whenever I dip a stick I use the elephant (one elephant, two elephant, three elephant etc ):haha: usually dip them for about 10 elephants (but check your instructions hun as they are all different I have found):winkwink:
> 
> Never - :happydance: glad you are back - shame they didn't give you an ultrasound (meanies):cry:
> 
> CD9 for me - nothing to report monitor still HIGH, kids are back and causing
> havoc (only joking) will check back later have a nice day ladies:flower:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Sorry but there is a little good news. AF is due tomorrow but temp is still .8 above the cover line!


----------



## Krissy485

I didn&#8217;t disappear again lol&#8230;..
Never-So happy that you are ok! How dare you take all the time to yourself and DH to celebrate a healthy baby and you anniversary? Lol&#8230;.i for give you :hugs: boo on no ultrasound but I can understand why you choose to wait&#8230;..still thought they would have done on w/ your previous mc though to make sure it all is coming along&#8230;.but you did get a health heartbeat so all is good!!!!
Army&#8230;..hopefully you get that BFP soon so it don&#8217;t drive you completely crazy lol&#8230;

Sweetz and Storked you guys are too funny lol&#8230;.

Sweetz- oh I know what you mean about buying stuff for your kids over yourself! I do it all the time! But I also try to remember that when I was younger my mom would wear the same shoes for years it seemed like to make sure we had all that we needed and somethings we just wanted and it made me feel a little guilty as a kid&#8230;.but that is just her I now I know bc she still rarely buys stuff for herself but now spends it on the grandkids lol so I buy her shoes for her bday every year lol&#8230;. Glad you had a good time with dd though what grade is she going into? Oh and yay now its only 4 days to US!!!!!! Oh and yes I think itchy nips affects us all knocked up or not lol&#8230;.

LisaLee- YAY second TRI!!!! My fave of course because I had the most energy and the belly started to get bigger but not uncomfortable and I felt good so enjoy it lady! Just watch those random people who want to come and rub your belly&#8230;weirdos lol
Storked- I understand what you mean about it being hard to see those who are due about the same time as our would be edd&#8230;..i started this TTC journey a year ago and in that time I had one &#8220;friend&#8221; well she isn&#8217;t anymore&#8230;have her baby in may and my cousin had her twins on August 1&#8230;In the length of my cousins pregnancy I have been pregnant twice and no babies I have to admit I still have not gone to see the babies but I will on Thursday just hard because all I could think after my first mc was all I wanted was 1 and she got 2&#8230;I love her and those babies but feelings are hard to control sometimes&#8230;and I got rid of FB for me but I still hack my dad&#8217;s and yeah hard to see extend family and their new babies&#8230;sigh&#8230;
Oh the keeping of things is so normal!!! I have things from those who have passed on but my fave is to have pics around. My grandma passes when I was 6 months pregnant with ds #2 and my ds #1 was 2 ½ at the time he still till this day remembers detailed memories of his grandma and love to look at pics of her&#8230;..she knew she was dying of cancer so she had went and bought us all one last Christmas present and had my parents hold on to the till Christmas-she died june 12th&#8230;&#8230;that Christmas I cried&#8230;she had even bought ds #2 something and she wrote her own obiturary and said she had 26 grandkids and 12 ½ great grandkids&#8230;the ½ was my ds #2 ment a lot she included him&#8230;anyways the presents she gave me a micky mouse Santa cookie plate and milk cup to put our cookies and milk out on on christmas eve so every year I can remind the kids of their greatgrandma and it makes me happy to include her&#8230;so not strange at all&#8230;.


----------



## Krissy485

Never you asked about my schooling so here is my schooling background
I graduated in 2004 and I was accepted straight into Michigan State University, for those who live in the USA surely know that MSU is a Big Ten school and hard to get into so my parents were so proud of me and I was proud of myself&#8230;well I didn&#8217;t have any real bf in high school and so when I went to college the first guy I met what so not a winner&#8230;.i lost my virginity to him and he was just so mean to me about it&#8230;he made my life a living hell to the point that I could not stay at school let alone the state so I went to florida to stay w/ my older brother for a while and when I came back to Michigan I was me again and a few weeks later I met my now DH&#8230;I like to consider DH my one and only as far as sex goes buy I only slept w/ my ex 3 times and I was wasted each time&#8230;anyways back to school after DS #1 was born I went back to community college and it took me 4 years to get my general associates degree while going to school I had DD and DS#2&#8230;.i was working towards the nursing program but in the end changed my mind bc it is so hard to get into people are on the waiting list for years!!! So I decided I wanted to get my bachelors degree in health care administration. I am now &#8220;going&#8221; to University of Phoenix online and I live it&#8230;it is expensive but it covers all fees and books and it is an accredited school and we all know that you pay for convenience! So right now I take one class at a time for a 5 week span this allows me to concentrate fully on the one class and it does go by faster and I do lack attention to it sometimes but I am doing pretty well mostly A&#8217;s and a few B&#8217;s now because of depression from MC but I am still trying&#8230;but yeah that is my education in a nut shell I should be done around Dec. 2013 so not too much longer to go!
Ok now I wrote a book&#8230;.sorry :blush: I should go and deal with my kids who decided that they would take a nap yesterday, not go to sleep till midnight, get up and down during the night and then up before 7am&#8230;one tired mommy here!!


----------



## Krissy485

good news army- fX for :bfp: in the next couple of days!!!


----------



## lisalee1

Aspe- You wanted to know what a positive IC looks like. I looked through this thread and saw I posted 2 pics on pg 26. The lines are pretty clear. I'm sorry I don't know much about checking the cervix. I'm not sure there are a lot of cervix checkers on this thread. But from what I hear, the cervix can be all over the place depending on the time of day. I would use an OPK to get a better read of your peak time. 

Army- When are you going to test?

His Grace- Sorry I ran out of "steam" last night and didn't give a proper response to your post. I hope your AF ends soon. Seven days is long enough!!! The thing about my periods is that they used to be super heavy the 1st 2 days and trail on for days after that. I wondered why it couldn't be condensed in 3 heavy days. :shrug: Oh well. At least when it's over you'll be very close to your fertile time. I'm sure you're be more than ready to make up for the lost time!

Garfie - Nothing wrong with keeping keepsakes. I think most people have a little box of items close to their heart that they wouldn't part with. Make sure you keep that box hidden from your kids who you said are wreaking havoc on your home! :headspin:

Krissy- Your stories made me cry. Very touching indeed. Good luck in finishing your studies. Sounds like you're well on your way. Good luck on the BFP in a few days too! :dust:

Shefali- Where are you hun?


----------



## Krissy485

lisalee1 said:


> Aspe- You wanted to know what a positive IC looks like. I looked through this thread and saw I posted 2 pics on pg 26. The lines are pretty clear. I'm sorry I don't know much about checking the cervix. I'm not sure there are a lot of cervix checkers on this thread. But from what I hear, the cervix can be all over the place depending on the time of day. I would use an OPK to get a better read of your peak time.
> 
> Army- When are you going to test?
> 
> His Grace- Sorry I ran out of "steam" last night and didn't give a proper response to your post. I hope your AF ends soon. Seven days is long enough!!! The thing about my periods is that they used to be super heavy the 1st 2 days and trail on for days after that. I wondered why it couldn't be condensed in 3 heavy days. :shrug: Oh well. At least when it's over you'll be very close to your fertile time. I'm sure you're be more than ready to make up for the lost time!
> 
> Garfie - Nothing wrong with keeping keepsakes. I think most people have a little box of items close to their heart that they wouldn't part with. Make sure you keep that box hidden from your kids who you said are wreaking havoc on your home! :headspin:
> 
> Krissy- Your stories made me cry. Very touching indeed. Good luck in finishing your studies. Sounds like you're well on your way. Good luck on the BFP in a few days too! :dust:
> 
> Shefali- Where are you hun?

Thanks Lisa! Although I wont be testing this month :cry: I see my dr. on the 30th to talk about why i mc again, 2 in a row now, and just want some answers...i had 3 normal pregnancies then 2 mc...sucks....


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy485 said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Krissy- Your stories made me cry. Very touching indeed. Good luck in finishing your studies. Sounds like you're well on your way. Good luck on the BFP in a few days too! :dust:
> 
> Shefali- Where are you hun?
> 
> Thanks Lisa! Although I wont be testing this month :cry: I see my dr. on the 30th to talk about why i mc again, 2 in a row now, and just want some answers...i had 3 normal pregnancies then 2 mc...sucks....Click to expand...

Krissy- So sorry. I misread your last post about the BFP and saw that it was directed towards Army mama!!! Someone find me a dunce hat please!
Well, I hope you get some answers at your Dr.'s office soon. :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

Lisa- i know what you mean! if i am do not carefully read each post and take notes lol i get stuff so messed up....ugh...first you get pregnancy brain then you get sleep deprived brain so yeah been doing that for 6 yrs...ugh..worth it though most days lol....

oh little fact i heard...womens brain actually shrink while pregnant due to hormones and that is what actaully causes lack of memory...see it is an acutal meidcal condition!!! take that men what is your excuses lol


----------



## armymama2012

lisalee1 said:


> Aspe- You wanted to know what a positive IC looks like. I looked through this thread and saw I posted 2 pics on pg 26. The lines are pretty clear. I'm sorry I don't know much about checking the cervix. I'm not sure there are a lot of cervix checkers on this thread. But from what I hear, the cervix can be all over the place depending on the time of day. I would use an OPK to get a better read of your peak time.
> 
> Army- When are you going to test?
> 
> His Grace- Sorry I ran out of "steam" last night and didn't give a proper response to your post. I hope your AF ends soon. Seven days is long enough!!! The thing about my periods is that they used to be super heavy the 1st 2 days and trail on for days after that. I wondered why it couldn't be condensed in 3 heavy days. :shrug: Oh well. At least when it's over you'll be very close to your fertile time. I'm sure you're be more than ready to make up for the lost time!
> 
> Garfie - Nothing wrong with keeping keepsakes. I think most people have a little box of items close to their heart that they wouldn't part with. Make sure you keep that box hidden from your kids who you said are wreaking havoc on your home! :headspin:
> 
> Krissy- Your stories made me cry. Very touching indeed. Good luck in finishing your studies. Sounds like you're well on your way. Good luck on the BFP in a few days too! :dust:
> 
> Shefali- Where are you hun?

I am testing whenever the tests from my friend gets here! should hopefully be tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday.


----------



## Storked

Krissy I loved reading about your grandmother :)
I only have one grandparent left and she has managed to alienate me and my siblings


----------



## Krissy485

Storked said:


> Krissy I loved reading about your grandmother :)
> I only have one grandparent left and she has managed to alienate me and my siblings

I know it hurts when it seems that your grandparents dont care. I grew up in a family where my grandparents on one side played favorites and on the other side they did not like little kids....so long story short didnt really stay with either of them...i am soooo happy my kids have my parents! they are amazing grandparents and do not miss a moment with them if they dont have to! the are invovled with out trying to act like the parents its great...on my dh they dont have much to do with us and what is really sad is my parents live 45min away and dh family is 20min away doesnt sound right does it?


----------



## Storked

Sounds like my dad Krissy. I have a decent relationship with him but he never bothered to show up to my wedding or my reception that was held two weeks later.


----------



## Aspe

Storked said:


> Krissy I loved reading about your grandmother :)
> I only have one grandparent left and she has managed to alienate me and my siblings

I only have one grandmother left as well. She keeps telling everyone she don't want anymore great grandchildren, but she has alot more to come yet. I never heard anyone say such a thing before.


----------



## Sweetz33

I lost my last grandparent last month. Very hard on me. She was an amazing woman. :)

Krissy- she is in 5th grade. And Yay! 4 days hehe


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz33 said:


> I lost my last grandparent last month. Very hard on me. She was an amazing woman. :)
> 
> Krissy- she is in 5th grade. And Yay! 4 days hehe

My kids dont go back till the 4th....so ready for them to go to school they are driving me nuts lol....stilll love em!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I hope you're all well :flower: I'll give my update at the end as I'll forget to respond to everybody if I dont reply beforehand! :winkwink:

Storked.... I used to keep my pregnancy tests as well but threw them all out after my 5th MC at Easter. It was a real low point in my life and I just couldnt face being reminded of everything. However, I'm happy to say that 3 new HPTs have currently replaced them and I can't stop staring at them now :winkwink::happydance:

Never.... Yipee:happydance:, great to hear from you. I'm so glad you got to hear the heartbeat, and yes not nice not getting the scan :growlmad:. For some reason I still had good vibes about you but I wondered why you hadnt been on. Of course DH home superceeds everything, I hope you are both having a lovely joyous time :winkwink::hugs:

LP... how you feeling now honey? I'll list my symptoms at the end of the post so we can compare :haha:, there's only a few days between you and me :thumbup:.

Storked... your description of your relationship brought a tear to my eye, how wonderful it must have to be in that position. I used to feel like that, and you've made me realise DH and I need to spend some quality time together.

Janelly.... GL for this month!

Krissy.... how's things? Your post about your grandmother was lovely. I was close to my mothers parents and I cherish all the trinkets I have upstairs. they go with absolutely nothing in my house but I don't care. good luck with the studying as well, it took me a while to finish my studies for various reasons and I ended up completing my degree full time while also holding down a full time job so I feel your pain. It will all be worth it in the end. I have a post graduate diploma in Health Promotion and am intrigued by your BA in Health Administration, what do you hope to do with it?

Hisgrace.... I love reading your signature, everytime you post I stop to read it again and again :flower:

Armymama... GL, hopefully this is your month!!! I hope you get your tests on Monday, if you do are you going to wait for FMU on Tuesday?


Shefali, Hopestruck, lisalee.... thinking of you. Hopestruck I hope you are getting stronger as each day passes, you're an amazing woman.


Aspe.... for the ICs it is a minimum of 10 seconds to dip, but I always dip for 15 just in case. I just think the concentration of HCG can't be overconcentrated if you dip for longer but it will make sure there is enough urine on the strip, but if you dip less perhaps there isnt enough urine for the test to detect things. If that strange thinking makes sense!:wacko:


I have probably missed some posts so please forgive me! :blush: I hope you are all well, I am reading, just like a few others I forget after reading 6-8 pages :blush::haha:. I'm blaming pregnancy brain already :dohh:.

AFM.... things are ok, I did another test yesterday which was darker and my temps are still very high. Symptoms are also kicking in big style; nausea, constipation, sore/tender/itchy boobs and nipples, and tired. BUT I AINT COMPLAINING, still on my wee high and I think still in a bit of shock that I'm here again. I'm starting out positive and am determined to stay positive so I'm also going to make an effort to meditate every night to help keep me sane :wacko::thumbup:.

Have a good evening all xo


----------



## armymama2012

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you're all well :flower: I'll give my update at the end as I'll forget to respond to everybody if I dont reply beforehand! :winkwink:
> 
> Storked.... I used to keep my pregnancy tests as well but threw them all out after my 5th MC at Easter. It was a real low point in my life and I just couldnt face being reminded of everything. However, I'm happy to say that 3 new HPTs have currently replaced them and I can't stop staring at them now :winkwink::happydance:
> 
> Never.... Yipee:happydance:, great to hear from you. I'm so glad you got to hear the heartbeat, and yes not nice not getting the scan :growlmad:. For some reason I still had good vibes about you but I wondered why you hadnt been on. Of course DH home superceeds everything, I hope you are both having a lovely joyous time :winkwink::hugs:
> 
> LP... how you feeling now honey? I'll list my symptoms at the end of the post so we can compare :haha:, there's only a few days between you and me :thumbup:.
> 
> Storked... your description of your relationship brought a tear to my eye, how wonderful it must have to be in that position. I used to feel like that, and you've made me realise DH and I need to spend some quality time together.
> 
> Janelly.... GL for this month!
> 
> Krissy.... how's things? Your post about your grandmother was lovely. I was close to my mothers parents and I cherish all the trinkets I have upstairs. they go with absolutely nothing in my house but I don't care. good luck with the studying as well, it took me a while to finish my studies for various reasons and I ended up completing my degree full time while also holding down a full time job so I feel your pain. It will all be worth it in the end. I have a post graduate diploma in Health Promotion and am intrigued by your BA in Health Administration, what do you hope to do with it?
> 
> Hisgrace.... I love reading your signature, everytime you post I stop to read it again and again :flower:
> 
> Armymama... GL, hopefully this is your month!!! I hope you get your tests on Monday, if you do are you going to wait for FMU on Tuesday?
> 
> 
> Shefali, Hopestruck, lisalee.... thinking of you. Hopestruck I hope you are getting stronger as each day passes, you're an amazing woman.
> 
> 
> Aspe.... for the ICs it is a minimum of 10 seconds to dip, but I always dip for 15 just in case. I just think the concentration of HCG can't be overconcentrated if you dip for longer but it will make sure there is enough urine on the strip, but if you dip less perhaps there isnt enough urine for the test to detect things. If that strange thinking makes sense!:wacko:
> 
> 
> I have probably missed some posts so please forgive me! :blush: I hope you are all well, I am reading, just like a few others I forget after reading 6-8 pages :blush::haha:. I'm blaming pregnancy brain already :dohh:.
> 
> AFM.... things are ok, I did another test yesterday which was darker and my temps are still very high. Symptoms are also kicking in big style; nausea, constipation, sore/tender/itchy boobs and nipples, and tired. BUT I AINT COMPLAINING, still on my wee high and I think still in a bit of shock that I'm here again. I'm starting out positive and am determined to stay positive so I'm also going to make an effort to meditate every night to help keep me sane :wacko::thumbup:.
> 
> Have a good evening all xo


Lol if I get the tests tomorrow I don't think I can wait, I will probably test right away and on Tuesday morning too!

I am glad you are staying positive!


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies!!:coffee: I just woke up. I had so much fun last night with my hubby and his best friend--as well as his friends. Really got to spend some time getting to know everyone even better. I really miss going out, but not that much. Alright, well I'm off to take a shower and go pick up my little guy. I miss not waking up to him squishing my cheeks. I hope all you ladies are doing well this morning. :flower:


----------



## AngelSerenity

ROFL janelly, I love your description of squishing your cheeks. My DS (21 months) decided to show my boobs to everybody in a cafe today, my own fault really. He had his hand at the top of my boobs/top and I said what are you doing looking at my boobies, and wayhey, there you go everybody, a flash of flesh before the watershed! Hilarious


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!! Well....prego brain just hit me hard as I was distracted by my stomach growling so got up for a minute to get a snack and now I forgot what everyone said! :wacko: LOL! I have ADD to start with so it is hard to concentrate in the ....OOooo look a butterfly! :haha:

Newest food craving....McDonald's....wtf?! I don't like fast food and just the smell of those delicious fries....no wait...the thought of those delicious fries make me drool. Yes I know I have issues haha. TG they have summer deals here on nuggets and happymeals. What? Just because I'm 30-something doesn't mean I don't like getting a prize with my food haha

I wonder if salt craving signifies anything....I'm not craving sweet stuff like with my other 2. Weird. 

Question....I have all my friends and family nagging about when I am going to do a registry. I don't live near most of them so they want me to do one so they can get me stuff I like. Um...I never did one for the other two so how does that work?


----------



## janelleybean

Angel- I know what you mean. My son has done that many of times. Mostly when all my husbands friends are around and because they are mostly all perverts, they don't mind at all... Men... geez. I just got off the phone with Amma and she said that Samuel helped Papa pick tomatoes this morning from the garden and ate just about every one he picked. She said he had juice running all down his face and the front of his shirt. He really does like to be a helper, but when it comes to picking food out of the garden--forget it. He will eat it all before it gets into the house. I can't wait to see him. 

Sweetz- One word. BOY!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- As for your registry, I registered at Target. You go on their website and sign up, then find stuff you want and click the "add to registry" button. It's fun. I put all sorts of stuff on mine. Then you can check it and see what people have bought you. You can do it at any store you want. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm trying to decide if I even want to involve you know who in it.....he is such a pain lol


----------



## HisGrace

AF is out of here! :yipee::headspin::wohoo::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## kanicky73

OMG!! I had like 15 pages to read!! LOL, man I have to try and get in front of the computer more often. Ok so here goes and I am so sorry if I miss anyone at all

Hisgrace- so sorry AF showed up!! Damn her!

armymama- having your husband get deployed has got to be tough no matter what! I have another friend whos husband leaves often and its so hard on her and the kids. Just little thing like the fridge going out become such a big thing when he is gone. You are one tough lady!! as for his attitude and the way he treats you?? not cool!!! at all!! he ought to be more respective being a military man and all. anyway, you do whats best for you and those babys and thats that!! Good luck!

angel- YAHOOO!!!!! CONGRATS LITTLE MOMMA! so happy for you!!!! and prayers that its a sticky bean!!

lpjkp- I am with you, this TTC stuff takes a toll on your entire sanity. Thats why I am glad I found all of you girls on this site!! Helps for sure! 

garfie- Happy belated Anniversary. I was readying so fast I didnt catch how long you have been married. 

Never- thanks, yes its kind of a big family but my oldest moved out at 18 so its really just the two at home now. So one more would just be that much more merrier! LOL

Storked- I am right there with you, I absolutely hate waiting. My husband teases me about my impatience, he calls it the "nicky now" syndrome. He gets quite a kick out of it when he can throw that little saying around. Kinda pisses me off though...........cause its so true! 

Krissy- Honey I am so sorry you are being talked to that way. That is never ok! Just like many of the other girls on here I too was in not only a verbally abusive relationship but a physical one too. That was the relationship that my first born was from. I try my hardest to tell my son not to follow his fathers actions and never ever use your fist to solve an argument. All of it hurts, mentally and physically and it really sets the stage for how we act and react in our every day lives. Hang in there but most of all stand up for yourself. When he talks like that, just walk away! 

Hopestruck- I am so sorry to hear your grandpa isnt doing well. my prayers are you and your family that he will pull thru this! 

aspe- welcome!! these girls are all great!! you will find all kinds of support here!!

AFM- Ok well the with AF got me!! And a day early at that, bitch! Sorry I feel better now. Anyway, this is really a weird period and I am thinking that I am not going to take soy this month. I think its kind of messing with me. I had spotting for like 3 or 4 days before my period which I NEVER have. So as of today, Sunday, I am CD2. I am curious about this baby aspirin though. Can you someone tell me what its all about and how you use it, when you take it, how much etc. I did read one of you girls say its helps the lining of the uterus?? 
The store is picking up a bit, which is good news but man I am so exhausted! I will say this much, I love what I do but once a month we remove the acrylic and clean the bulbs and stuff and man when we take those acrylics off and start cleaning the smell of burnt skin is almost more than I can take sometimes!!! Sorry if TMI but I had to tell someone! My sister and I were gagging the whole time! Imagine if we didnt do that??? or how many other salons DONT! anyway, I will be able to check in more often now at least for a week or so. Am I right with anyone else on CD at all?? baby dust to all! Talk to you soon.


----------



## Storked

Kanicky I am sorry that dang witch got you but now we can get pregnant together! I am just on CD 11- ovulation feels forever away. Me being impatient as usual eh? ;)
I take baby aspirin to help thin my blood. But it can also help increase blood flow to the uterus which makes your lining healthier. Just take one baby aspirin a day :) oh and I couldn't find it labelled as baby aspirin anymore at my local store- it is now package as low-dose aspirin at 81 mg as opposed to the normal 320 mg.
Oh my goodness burnt skin smell! My tummy hurt just reading that *gulp*


----------



## kanicky73

Thanks Storked! Cool, we can root for eachother!! Do you have a really long cycle?? I have a super short one. I am only 25 days so in months like August I get 2 periods a month, yay me! 
So I take one low dose aspirin a day starting now I assume right? And then if I do get pregnant do I stop it as soon as I get a BFP? or keep taking until my doctor appointment? I was just thinking the other day and last year when I went to my OB and told her we wanted to try for another she did a bunch of tests to make sure I was healthy enough (history of lupus but have been in remission since January before we concieved my youngest) just to make sure. She did mention that my antiphospholipids were either elevated or low I dont remember which one she said. When I googled the baby aspirin thing I read that baby aspirin could help with that so that was why I was curious to try it. At this point I will stand on my head while playing a flute and balance watermelons on my feet if it helps me get pregnant!! LOL. 
ya the smell is pretty bad I dont really know if thats exactly what it is or not but me and my sister agree thats what it smells like. But its all gone now! monthly clean out DONE!


----------



## Storked

I would do all those things too for pregnancy hehe! I used to have a 25 say cycle but my body is still trying to work it out after the loss but hopefully I get pregnant this cycle and don't worry hehe!
Baby aspirin is supposed to help with APS! That also means that of you get pregnant then you are more likely to clot, like I am. Maybe they will put you on heparin/lovenox when you get your BFP? 
Yay for being in remission! A few years ago I got a weird rash on my back that my exhusband made me go to the doctor about. The guy scratched his head and said that he had never seen anything like it and prescribed meds without looking into it. So I went to another doctor who said the same but referrede to a dermatologist for a biopsy. She told me that it was either lupus (I have relatives with lupus so it runs in the family) or morphea. It was morphea. How do you manage your lupus when it is active? :hugs: that must be hard!


----------



## kanicky73

I guess I should probably find out if my anti's were low or elevated, that might help hey?? There are two kinds of lupus, I had(have) systemic lupus which means my immune system would attack my organs if I got infections. I first found out I had it after I had my 1st daughter. I was so tired and just could not get out of bed. I would sleep any chance I had. My joints and just my whole body ached. I couldnt tolerate extreme heat and definetely couldnt handle the cold either. I went to 3 different doctors and all 3 came back with the same finding of Lupus. It wasnt so bad at first, mostly just the tiredness but then I got a pretty bad bladder/kidney infection after going to a tie up party. Im pretty sure it was from the water but my immune system just went nuts and totally attacked my kidney. I was in the hospital for 3 days. Then about a year later I got another one. They just come out of no where. That time it almost took out my right kidney, I have some scar tissue on it, or at least thats whay they said. It was after that one that I decided to go see a homeopathic person. She put me on a regimen of all kinds of things. I had a shake that I drank and then most influential was the acidophilous. To this day I still take it daily. I cant live without it. Since over 80% of our immune system is in our intestines its so important for someone with an autoiummune disorder to keep it in working order! I did those shakes and different supplements for 5 years and then I stopped most but kept the acidophilous mostly cause of cost. I went in January of 2009 to get checked out to see where I was at and she said my numbers were so low now that she could officially call it a remission. Pregnancy can sometimes bring it back on full force but it didnt seem to thank god. I still have aches and pains but nothing severe in quite some time. It can be very hard when its in full force though. I knew what things would cause a flare up and would try to avoid them. I also knew a flare was coming too cause I would get a low fever. So glad those days are gone, for now at least.


----------



## kanicky73

hey just fyi, if I dont answer for a few hours have to leave in about 15 minutes to go pick up my daughter from her dads house. He lives an hour away, so its an hour there and an hour back ugh! But I will jump back on after I get back!


----------



## Storked

It's ok I was washing dishes and making dinner hehe
I bet they were low because surely otherwise try would have put you on meds :-/
I am so sorry but at least you got a diagnosis and it is under control right? Hugs Kanicky!


----------



## lpjkp

Evening ladies! Just a quick pop on before bed...hopefully I'll do my est to catch up with everyone but,if my tired self fails miserably to include everyone, i will make it my mission to complete it tomorrow!

Krispy: that is a great idea to go to the doctors for answers,as hard as it is for you to do that...miscarriages are hard enough to go through without doing your best to find out what's going on to cause them...fingers crossed its something minor/chance to give you that Antarctic chance for that bfp you're rooting for...I've got every that your sticky bean is just around the corner! Until then, I hope those mischievous children keep you more than occupied!x

Army: anxiously waiting for that bfp...your friend needs to hurry up and send those tests! :) x

Angel:everything sounds like its going fantastic...it's great to have someone at the same point as me to compare with! I've written below how I'm feeling (though it seems to mirror you exactly,which is reassuring!)

Sweetz: fast food isn't so much a craving for me as much as it is a normal food! Not since I got my bfp though, I'm making every effort to sort my act out and at least attempt to e a little healthier! Never heard of a registry,but sounds fun!

Kanicky: sorry to hear af got you...but that means a fresh chance to chase that eggie and get that bfp! I always had something on the day of af that I knew I wouldn't have been able to eat/drink/do if I was pregnant...that cheered me up a lot!x

Storked:yay for approaching ovulation! Get geared up ready for the big sprint toward that bfp! You can do it!xxx

Hello to everyone else and hope to catch up with you all soon :)

AFM: wow! Gone from thinking this morning "I'm sure I should feel more pregnant than this.." to BAM! No doubt I'm pregnant! Never felt "pregnant" with my miscarriage, but had such a bad wave of nausea tonight, the sorest boobs of my life, constipation, extreme tiredness (can't seem to get through the day without an afternoon nap)...it's hit me hard! Lines are very noticeable now (yay!) so can't wait to see them go really dark! Is really hit me today I've got a little life growing inside my tummy...so surreal...ant wait for he rest of you ladies to join this most amazing journey too! 

Right,off to bed now! I'll check back in the morning! Goodnight ladies!xxxx


----------



## Storked

Yay for feeling pregnant lpjkp! I hope when I get pregnant again that I feel symptoms a lot faster than I did :) I will work extra hard for that BFP so that we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Littledouno

I'm new here and I see this is a very positive and informative thread! :) I am TTC but very confused. I posted another thread on a different page about my really messed up periods and just today I expierenced brown thick discharge and quite a bit of it... just wondering what this could mean? I'm not expecting AF for another week or so, but my period is so irregular I am all over the board! urgh frustrating....


----------



## lisalee1

LPJ & Angel- It's very exciting that you guys are at the point in your pregnancy! Now you ladies can be secret bump buddies like me & Never! 

LPJ- Glad you're feeling pregnant. Hope your nausea doesn't get too bad. 

Welcome Littledouno- Hoping someone can answer your question. I'm not too familiar with that area.


----------



## Storked

Welcome Littledouno- please tell us your story :)

As for the discharge- I get that kind when AF is about to show I'm afraid


----------



## kanicky73

Ok back from the 2 hour tour!! Man sometimes that drive just really blows! other times is peaceful cause its the only hour I get to myself. 

Thanks Lp, thats a really good way to look at it. I actually took a tylenol PM to help me sleep last night, which I would NEVER take if I didnt "know". 

Storked, I think you are right. That they were low. They did so many other tests so it was hard to remember it all. And its when they are low that women struggle with mc's right?? I really hope thats not what I am in store for because I really dont think I can handle another one. I know some of you on here have had several and you are much stronger than I for sure! And if that is what continues to happen I guarantee you my DH will put the kabosh on TTC!!! 

Welcome Littledouno! You will love this thread!!! 

Ok ladies, I am off to watch my one little guilty pleasure for Sunday evenings and that is Housewives of New Jersey. I know, I know how can I watch this stuff right? It makes me feel like my life is actually normal when I see how screwed up theirs are! LOL. Sleep tight all my pregnant momma's and soon to be ones!! ttyl


----------



## Storked

I'm watching Battlestar Galactica Kanicky :D
I think the numbers being low is good actually but I still think that you should be put on blood thinners when pregnant just in case. I am not an expert but that is how it is dealt with because APS wreaks havoc :-/ maybe ask your doctor about it? Just to be safe?


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok my decent day is ending with a very sore back and dogs farting....lord help me LOL 

Welcome to the new lady...sorry forgot your name. 

Storked...help me out girl....my mind is all over the place yet can't concentrate on a single thing lol Not sure if it is exhaustion, hormones or asphyxiation from gaseous fumes a la pups.


----------



## Littledouno

Well I was brought here actually by google today! Lol... we all google every symptom known to man I swear... ;) But honestly my periods are VERY irregular. Sometimes I don't even get one in a month or two in one month it doesn't make sense. I went to 2 doctors and all they could do is put me on BC. What they seem to not understand is, I don't want to prevent pregnancy! geesh some people. ;) So I guess what I am trying to do is figure out when I ovulate, if I even do and what is going on as to why my body is all over the place. Does anyone else have these symptoms? I feel like I'm going crazy! I've charted my periods as far back as December and it's all over the place. Just today I saw the brown discharge and I guess all in all thats what origanally brought me here, but now I'm addicted because everyone has so many great questions and awesome insight!


----------



## Storked

I vote it is all 3 Sweetz! :D


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Ok quick jump In Bc it's 10:30pm waaay pass My bedtime. 

Stork: Sounds like you are putting your all into this cycle, which is awesome, sooo I'm sooo rooting for you to get that BFP Bc you will def make an awesome Secret bump buddy!

Lisalee: wow your Symptns are dissapearing like mine. My OB said it's that time for the m/s to go away. So I thinking we've graduated. 

Kanicky: I love reading your post you absolutely make me smile. And I agree one child moved out I would def start on another one. Sorry that AF came to town but don't worry I'm sure it will be easier than you think and you will be in TWW In no time. And that's y I love reality tv shows Bc they make me look like a put together puzzle unlike their craziness.

Krissy: Wow, CONGRATS on fulfilling your education goals, def go You!!!! Your DH should ne begging and kissing your feet to stay with him Bc he has a wonderful intelligent wife. Keep going ma'am ESP. for them babies.

AngelSerenity: After 5 m/c enjoy this one, and we're here for you, but praying keeps me positive so yea def find something to keep you positive. But always tell yourself that this pregnancy will succeed, I'm rooting for ya!!

Lpjkp: CONGRATS AGAIN!!!! I'm sooo happy for you!!! And you 're having great Symptns already!! Like you I didn't have any Symptns with my first 2 pregnancies that ended In m/c but this one I had it all day everyday so def a great sign, stay positive Bc this bean has to stick!!'

Armymama: I'm going to call that post office if they don't get those test here Monday!!! My fingers are going numb from having them crossed for you!

HisGrace: Hi ma'am, GLAD AF HAS LEFT THE BUILTING, now what's the plans for this BFP?

Aspe: SO HAPPY YOUR'e HERE!!!!

Hi BabyBeeEm: tested yet?

Janelleybean: has "O" occurred yet?

GregPrincess....mmmnn has gone mia.

Hi to everyone else like Bama. Sorry if I left some out, I'm trying to remember.

O well, talk to you LaDies tommorrow

Littledunp: have you tried opks?


----------



## Storked

Yes I want to be secret bump buddies! I will be so mad if this isn't my lucky cycle Never hehe! I am determined :D
So glad that you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

:wacko: ok can't do this anymore ladies....I'm going to bed....I dazed out for over 20 minutes just staring at nothing lol


----------



## janelleybean

Hey never, you ready for some TMI?!?! I'm not sure if I've ovulated yet. I don't use OPKs, but today I was having AF type cramping. I thought for sure I ovulated a few days ago.. I checked my cervix and it was high, soft, WET, and REALLY OPEN! I also had some crazy CM. Which I'm not too sure if it was EWCM or sperm, so I did the water test and it sunk, like I've heard it does. "Supposedly" sperm floats. Anyway, I was like that for a few days. Today it's more lotion like. Cervix is still high and open, but not as much as it was a few days ago. I've come to the conclusion I have no idea what the hell I'm doing when trying to conceive. So, to save myself the embarrassment, I'm just going to go with the flow and wing it! If I have ovulated, WHOOHOO... If not, well then damn... I guess I'm just gonna have to keep practicing making babies. If we don't conceive this month, at least we'll get some REALLY good practicing in. I know my husband doesn't mind all this sex, he actually seems to have that "bounce" back in his step that he had when we first got together. All his friend gave him the nick name "hot date dan". They knew when we were going to see each other (mostly on the weekends) because he would have this bounce in his step and a shit eating grin on his face. So they figured he must have a hot date. LOL 

I went and got some low dose apirin this afternoon. Not too sure if it's too late to start the regimen, but I'm going for it. It can't hurt right? You'll be the first to know if I start getting pregnancy symptoms. I promise!


----------



## Storked

Roll with the flow Janelley ;) that CM stuff will drive you mad! I gave up on mine. Plus I just became lazy too LOL


----------



## Littledouno

Nevergivingup: Yes I have taken probably 2 weeks total worth of them. Not in consequtive weeks but a few days here and there when I felt CM or changes in my body. Nothing. Always negative.


----------



## Storked

Littledouno, when was your miscarriage? It can take a while for the body to regulate after a loss- mine still aren't back to normal. If you are worried that you aren't ovulating maybe you can see a doctor about it? Hugs!


----------



## Littledouno

I have not had a miscarriage. I have never been pregnant. Hoping for the first!


----------



## lpjkp

Little: as lovely as this group is and as fantastic and supportive these ladies are, and without intending to upset or offend you, a "requirement" as such of joining this group is that you've suffered one or more miscarriages in the past...this group is fantastic support if you've gone through a miscarriage,but perhaps your questions would be better answered in a group more suited to your situation right now...again,I hope I haven't offended,but i sincerely hope you don't have to go through what a lot of these ladies go through and you get a speedy and healthy bfp soon! Good luck x


----------



## lisalee1

Little- LPJ is right. If you go to the main page, you will see the list of all the forums on this site. There is a forum for TTC (trying to conceive) and also one for TTC #1. There is also 1 for TWW (two week wait between ovulation and period). This may be a better match for you because many of the ladies are going through the same thing you are.
Wishing you luck on your BFP! This website is wonderful in finding information!


----------



## MnJ

I need some opinions on these tests!! What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Storked

BFP! Congrats MnJ :happydance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

MnJ, welcome, i dont recall seeing you on here yet. If those our HPTs that's definitely a positive honey, congratulations. How long is there between the 2 tests?

If you havent been on before it would be great for us to know your story, we're all a very supportive bunch on here and I'm sure you will like it. xo


----------



## Aspe

Storked said:


> Littledouno, when was your miscarriage? It can take a while for the body to regulate after a loss- mine still aren't back to normal. If you are worried that you aren't ovulating maybe you can see a doctor about it? Hugs!

I also think perhaps I don't ovulate every month. I need to check this checked out. Would in need to go to a fertility doctor or would like bloodwork or ultrasound show that? It is so heartbreaking because if I don't ovulate right, I probably only got about half the chance of anyone else :(


----------



## Aspe

MnJ said:


> I need some opinions on these tests!! What do you guys think?

I think you just got your bfp!! :happydance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies! Busy as usual on here I see, so here's my attempt at remembering posts :wacko:


Never... I hope you had a fab weekend with DH. Yes, there's a lot of praying going on in my house at the moment but I am fairly relaxed which is great. I'm counting down the days until I see the RMC specialist on the 6th Sept.

Sweetz... your posts made me laugh out loud, but I'm so on your page, there is NOTHING smellier than dog farts :sick:

Storked... it's going to be your month, I can feel it :thumbup:. I started the low dose aspirin at the begining of this cycle, as well as helping the uterus lining apparently it also helps with implantation. i don't know if it made a difference but I did get my :bfp:.

Armymama and BabybeeEm.... any news?

Kanicky... sorry AF got you but yeah to another cycle of trying.

HisGrace... good luck to you this month as well:flower:

janellybean... you go girl, you sound as if you're having a good time:happydance:, and if you get a BFP at the end of it even better. :winkwink:I don't know about the CM but creamy CM after ovulation can be an early BFP symptom.

Littledouno.... welcome, you'll love it on here. Do you chart like using FF? And if you dont mind me asking, did the doctors test you for anything. PCOS is a classic cause of long periods and annovulation. Do you have any other symptoms such as acne, facial hair or being over weight? I have PCOS but the only other symptom I have would be problem skin. I hope you can start to find some answers soon x


LP..... so glad you are at the same stage as me :hugs:. I woke pretty good this morning but since about lunchtime I am really really :sick:, and my boobs are killing me today. I don't remember them being this sore in any of my pregnancies so I'm hoping this is a good sign. How long do you have to wait where you are before a scan etc?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Aspe... they should do some blood test during different stages in your cycle. I can't remember when they did mine, sorry. Maybe somebody else can x


----------



## Storked

Aspe, I'm not too sure who to see. I'm sorry! A family doctor may be able to refer you to a physician that can better help you out though. Have you read into trying the soy isoflavones?

Angel, thanks for cheering me on! I am SO hopeful this month and no idea why but I am just super psyched and ready to be pregnant again!


----------



## Storked

I will be slaving away in the kitchen today. Have to bake cookies for scouts even though we are packing they still called and asked for cookies! I will make them peanut butter but make some chocolate peanut butter for DH and I :D
Also, chicken stew for dinner. Yum!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Storked, you're making me hungry! Enjoy your baking, I'm just about to go make a bolognese sauce for tea, yummy xo


----------



## Storked

I will enjoy eating hehe! You are making me hungry AND thirsty! :D


----------



## lpjkp

MnJ: Congratulations!!!! That's definitely a BFP right there!!!! Argh!! So that's three of us this month so far! How far along are you?x

Angel: I'm pretty much the same...I don't know why they call it morning sickness, because I seem to feel queasy afternoon/night at the minute!! 

Storked: Got to love that chicken stew!! I was thinking about making that for tea, too...

AFM: Over the moon!!! Just tested with afternoon urine today (12DPO) and got a lovely line on FRER and my cbd has gone from "1-2" to "2-3"!! Never got that far in my last pregnancy, so I'm feeling super reassured right now that things are going well!! Slightly annoyed though that DH chose that moment to get ratty with me and storm off for an afternoon nap, which kind of ruined that euphoric moment for me you know? I admit that my emotions are a little all over the place right now, but I thought he'd at least try and be a little more understanding than that? He has got a while more of it at least, so I guess he needs to learn to deal with it...but, on a positive note, I'm more than definitely pregnant now!!!
 



Attached Files:







V__A5FC.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Janelleybean: that was def not too much TMI. That's the base conversation for us when it comes to figuring out "O". The cramping is def a sign of "O". But after a m/c your body will do a bit of everything. And when I saw all the cm, I Just BD in it....(I know how it sounded was nasty) But right after my first m/c I had that and BD and got prego 4 or 5wks later. Sooo def dobt drive yourself crazy trying to figure what Is what.....JUST PLAY IN IT :sex: :haha: you tested 0 or negative on your betas or HPt, so I'm sure it's "O" or either.....da da dum..AF if it's her time. And hahahahahahaha....The Date Dan thing was sooo funny, sounds like you were putting it on him!!! LOL. All you need is one of his sperm men.

AngelSerenity: Hello prego lady...heehee

Stork: I know you will make an awesome Bump buddy, but remember when you get that BFP you'll be all the prego's bump buddies, Bc we have all been on a journey seems like the beginning of time so you will have many bump buddies!! And I don't want to hear you say you're going to be mad, Bc you will get it!!

Lisalee: I've gotten 3 baby magazines( which came in my 12wk packet from my OB) it was like getting candy. Have you purchased or gotten a baby magazine yet? Bc I know you was skeptical ab getting one but you def have a sticky baby!

LittleDunno: I hope you find some answers, the thing is the women in here kindve know why our opks aren't showing positive or why "O" or AF is running late and all that has to do with our 1 or more losses, Bc we had test done or Bc so many m/c's we're almost experts on knowing when our body Is still acting funny from the M/c. But the only advice I can give is def go see a doc Bc maybe you're not "O" Bc I see no reason as to why the opks aren't coming up positive and you didn't have a loss. Although my sister was like that but she went to see the doc and the doc ran some test and put her on "O" pills and AF pills. So she can "O" and have a reg. cycle but once she gotten prego with them she m/c also. The women here are kindve I-net specialist on losses unfortunately. Hope you get your BFP soon. Im sure you'll find some great women who's going through what you're going through on this website. And I will pm you this just in case you took the other Ladies great advice and lurking for others who are in the similar situation as you. GL

Hopestruck: missing you ma'am!! Hope your days are better!

BayBeeEm: Where are you...missing you ma'am.

Hi to the others Wonderful ladies!!!! LETS GET THOSE BFP's ladies!!! WE HAVE LOTS OF TIME, 4 months left in this year!!!


----------



## Aspe

Storked said:


> Aspe, I'm not too sure who to see. I'm sorry! A family doctor may be able to refer you to a physician that can better help you out though. Have you read into trying the soy isoflavones?
> 
> Angel, thanks for cheering me on! I am SO hopeful this month and no idea why but I am just super psyched and ready to be pregnant again!

No, I never heard of soy isoflavones :blush: I will do my research now

I am open to any suggestions to try, if anyone wants to throw suggestions my way :)


----------



## Storked

I hope I get far along enough to have a bump this time! I can't wait :happydance: hope this cycle is lucky! I feel so impatient hehe. My DH keeps asking "you pregnant yet?" :)


----------



## Storked

Aspe soy is supposed to work like clomid. But you may prefer to just get clomid from the doctor :)


----------



## Storked

Oh and lpjkp I am loving those tests!


----------



## MnJ

lpjkp - Im 12dpo also! How funny!! Your line is much darker than mine tho! I tested yesterday and saturday tho and was convinced I was peeing bleach the strip was so white! lol I used fmu. Im so scared to be excited in case its not real!


----------



## Aspe

I just wanted to say congratulations again to all the ladies who got their :bfp: 
:dust: :dust: to everyone who is still waiting for that bfp

Unfortunately, for me, I think The :witch: decided to show her face this morning (11 days after what I thought was possible implantation bleeding). Right now, I have a panty liner on, nothing on it, only sees blood when wiping. I think I'm still going to make an appointment with the doctor though to check on my ovulation. Maybe we got to have more :sex: hehe.. I chuckle but at the same time, my heart is breaking


----------



## Aspe

Storked said:


> Oh and lpjkp I am loving those tests!

I second that. I love seeing everyone posts their tests :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

LP... loving those tests as well! I haven't been brave enough yet to use the CB test I have, just in case. I was going to wait until next weekend and then if it says 3+ I'll be a lot more content. Mad eh?

Men, they just don't get it :growlmad:, my DH even turned round and said to me last week well how far along? And I'm like I could hardly be 8 weeks honey if I had a period 5 weeks ago, think about it darling :haha:. :hugs: 

MnJ... your tests are also looking great honey. Don't worry about them not being just as dark as LP's, it will depend on when the egg implanted etc. My tests got darker but I've stopped myself testing more as I think I'll drive myself :wacko:. Many congrats again, Lp, you and I are very close together so we can all compare notes as we go along :winkwink:.

Stork... so LOVING the positivity :flower:

Well my bolognese sauce is on simmering and my tummy is rumbling so I'm away to find a healthy snack to eat. Later ladies xo

Never... just how do you remember what everybody posts?! Today I actually opened up a second window and put the thread up again so I could refer back lol. How you feeling? What magazines did you get? Oh I'm so nosey :blush:


----------



## MnJ

AngelSerenity said:


> MnJ, welcome, i dont recall seeing you on here yet. If those our HPTs that's definitely a positive honey, congratulations. How long is there between the 2 tests?
> 
> If you havent been on before it would be great for us to know your story, we're all a very supportive bunch on here and I'm sure you will like it. xo

Hi Sweet, thx for the welcome :) I have posted on here before but it was at the beginning of my cycle. I was really trying to not get my hopes up as I didnt think Id be able to get pregnant. Im 38 yrs old, am overweight and have pcos. Im on Metformin and Clomid.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ladies, i just wanted to share this site I've just found https://www.fussyfoodie.co.uk/foodie/ 

I follow a low-GI / non-dairy diet as part of my TTC routine and need to also follow it while pregnant. I've been running out of ideas for tasty snacks. It has some great ideas if any of you need to be careful with diet as well x


----------



## BayBeeEm

Good morning ladies. I hope all is well. I hate to run in and out but I'm on travel send barely f ind the time to get online. Just wanted to provide an update, the witch did show her face. I must admit last month was super stressful and obsessed about getting pregnant so it that likely worked against the effort. I'm optimistic for a future cycle though. that said, I'm putting myself in time out for a bit. I totally need to obsess less so as to not drive myself crazy! Take care of your selves and I will reconnect later on.


----------



## Storked

Angel, men get confused so easy :D
Thanks for sharing the link!

MnJ, sounds like the recipe for success! I have a friend with PCOS that needs Metformin to conceive but she can't afford it :-/

AFM: I just bought pre-seed lubricant and soft cups to um...help swimmers along ;)


----------



## Storked

I will miss you BayBeeEm!


----------



## MnJ

AngelSerenity said:


> MnJ, welcome, i dont recall seeing you on here yet. If those our HPTs that's definitely a positive honey, congratulations. How long is there between the 2 tests?
> 
> If you havent been on before it would be great for us to know your story, we're all a very supportive bunch on here and I'm sure you will like it. xo

Hi Sweet, thx for the welcome :) I have posted on here before but it was at the beginning of my cycle. I was really trying to not get my hopes up as I didnt think Id be able to get pregnant. Im 38 yrs old, am overweight and have pcos. Im on Metformin and Clomid.


----------



## MnJ

Storked said:


> Angel, men get confused so easy :D
> Thanks for sharing the link!
> 
> MnJ, sounds like the recipe for success! I have a friend with PCOS that needs Metformin to conceive but she can't afford it :-/
> 
> AFM: I just bought pre-seed lubricant and soft cups to um...help swimmers along ;)


Im on Metformin ER 1500mg per day. Its the extended release version. I take 3 500mg pills at night. It costs me $6 for month's prescription at walmart!


----------



## Storked

She can't afford the doctor is the problem! I wish she could because she has been TTC for years and she got pregnant last time when she was on metformin. :(


----------



## nevergivingup

Ljkp: AHHHHHH those pics are priceless!!! You Go Girl!!! Now you just need to relax and enjoy the ride Bc we all know first trimester takes forever to end...I think I'm like one day away from 2nd. That how long it seems to go, so I feel like I should be 6months by now. 

AngelSerenity: I seriously give credit of my memorization to the prenatals. And I'm Soooo happy for you and your awesome Symptns!!! And you're def not being nosey, I was talkn about like the magazines for expectanting mothers and even for women who suffered m/c. One book I really want to get is called "What to expect while expecting", Im SOO leaning towards getting it. Tell your DH that although others seem like they only be pregnant fir 4 months and then boom their holding their beautiful crying baby, it actually take women like us 15 months...Bc of all the worrying. 

Stork: that DHof yours will get his baby soon!! 

BayBeeEm: Sorry about AF showing, and sad that you will be taking a break, but take your time and you know we will still be here rooting for you in whatever decision you choose, Bc you know you're one of my Favorite so dont go missing too long!! But def while AF is in town have you some you time Bc she's going to be heading out before you know it!! And you're going to be surprisingly prego!!! 

MnJ: YAYYY for your BFP!!! But it seemed kindve selfish and inconsidering to pop back up after being M.I.A and not referencing to any of the women here to just pop up your BFP pic(which is sooo beautiful) But yet inconsiderate. Not trying to offend you at all but to be Mia then pop back on with a BFP pic just isn't the scene an atmosphere we want for this thread, Bcthe women who are here have been through and some are still going through but yet still remained with us. I hope this didn't come out wrong but we def have to take in consideration of each others feeling and that could simply be just saying hi or responding to someones comment Bc as you can see not everyone got 2 beautiful lines like you. Just please remember others in here. And YAYYYY FOR YOUR BFP, Bc with your PCOS, you deserve it!

Ladies: forgive me if I'm coming off as rude or mean that is not what I'm trying to be, but I want everyone to feel great in here and not feel down Bc someone who we don't hear much from got their BFP and the one who is always here cheering everyone on didn't get there's, and truly that hurts my feelings Bc as excited as I am for each BFP, in my mind I think about the ones who been trying for a while or had a loss(s). I just want us to take in consideration of each others struggles and feelings. And why I'm saying that is Bc we lost some women before who was regulars and they pm me and said they couldn't take the emotional ride Bc of how women come on who havent ever been on or went MIA for a while come back and advertise their BFP, I didn't think nothing of it until they pm me that. So I just want everyone to be happy Bc we all know this journey isn't easy. And please forgive me if I ever hurt your feelings, not my attentions at all. I<3 each and everyone of my Ladies :hugs:

Ps: MnJ: I am sooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Storked

Never, you aren't being hurtful. You ate letting us know that you love us all and want us to feel included and welcome. And comfortable. I love this thread because it is positive and we are so friendly and welcoming. And caring. Ok now back to making cookies!


----------



## armymama2012

Never, I am not hurt or offended by that. I know I have only been on this thread for 1 cycle so I hope no one is hurt by me joining. I may not always post but I check in and read others' posts about 4x a day.


----------



## Aspe

So since I seen the red this morning there has not been anything on my panty liner and the blood is only there when i wipe. Could this in fact be a late light period, but what was the pink I had like 11 days ago. Should I face it that I am out this month?


----------



## armymama2012

You are not out until you have full flow.


----------



## MnJ

nevergivingup said:


> Ljkp: AHHHHHH those pics are priceless!!! You Go Girl!!! Now you just need to relax and enjoy the ride Bc we all know first trimester takes forever to end...I think I'm like one day away from 2nd. That how long it seems to go, so I feel like I should be 6months by now.
> 
> AngelSerenity: I seriously give credit of my memorization to the prenatals. And I'm Soooo happy for you and your awesome Symptns!!! And you're def not being nosey, I was talkn about like the magazines for expectanting mothers and even for women who suffered m/c. One book I really want to get is called "What to expect while expecting", Im SOO leaning towards getting it. Tell your DH that although others seem like they only be pregnant fir 4 months and then boom their holding their beautiful crying baby, it actually take women like us 15 months...Bc of all the worrying.
> 
> Stork: that DHof yours will get his baby soon!!
> 
> BayBeeEm: Sorry about AF showing, and sad that you will be taking a break, but take your time and you know we will still be here rooting for you in whatever decision you choose, Bc you know you're one of my Favorite so dont go missing too long!! But def while AF is in town have you some you time Bc she's going to be heading out before you know it!! And you're going to be surprisingly prego!!!
> 
> MnJ: YAYYY for your BFP!!! But it seemed kindve selfish and inconsidering to pop back up after being M.I.A and not referencing to any of the women here to just pop up your BFP pic(which is sooo beautiful) But yet inconsiderate. Not trying to offend you at all but to be Mia then pop back on with a BFP pic just isn't the scene an atmosphere we want for this thread, Bcthe women who are here have been through and some are still going through but yet still remained with us. I hope this didn't come out wrong but we def have to take in consideration of each others feeling and that could simply be just saying hi or responding to someones comment Bc as you can see not everyone got 2 beautiful lines like you. Just please remember others in here. And YAYYYY FOR YOUR BFP, Bc with your PCOS, you deserve it!
> 
> Ladies: forgive me if I'm coming off as rude or mean that is not what I'm trying to be, but I want everyone to feel great in here and not feel down Bc someone who we don't hear much from got their BFP and the one who is always here cheering everyone on didn't get there's, and truly that hurts my feelings Bc as excited as I am for each BFP, in my mind I think about the ones who been trying for a while or had a loss(s). I just want us to take in consideration of each others struggles and feelings. And why I'm saying that is Bc we lost some women before who was regulars and they pm me and said they couldn't take the emotional ride Bc of how women come on who havent ever been on or went MIA for a while come back and advertise their BFP, I didn't think nothing of it until they pm me that. So I just want everyone to be happy Bc we all know this journey isn't easy. And please forgive me if I ever hurt your feelings, not my attentions at all. I<3 each and everyone of my Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Ps: MnJ: I am sooo happy for you!!!

I apologize. I will remove my subscription to this thread that I read from the very first post. I didnt mean to hurt anybody. I read a few forums and LOVE seeing success stories. They give me hope. Anyway good luck to you all from the bottom of my heart!!


----------



## Storked

No one is hurt by you joining armymama :)

Guess who forgot his wallet and had to run back home? And guess who got lucky? Buahahahaha


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> No one is hurt by you joining armymama :)
> 
> Guess who forgot his wallet and had to run back home? And guess who got lucky? Buahahahaha

LOL Yay for Storked! I dont want to assume, but when you said lucky did you mean BDing?

P.S-Today is when AF is due. I usually spot a few hours before she shows (she usually doesnt show til 8-9 p.m.) so I'll be watching for any spotting but my temp is still .8 above the coverline!


----------



## janelleybean

Morning Ladies! How is everyone doing? I had to read back quite a few pages and I've forgotten what everyone has said already.

I love all the BFP pictures. I hope to be adding my own at the end of this cycle. Fingers are still crossed. 

Storked- I LOVE anything peanut butter. I'm suppose to make peanut butter granola bars for my hubby, but I've been slacking. I guess I better get cracking on those today. :winkwink:

MnJ- So glad to see you back :hi: How are you and the Boyfran?! Your test look pretty positive to me, I hope it's a sticky pregnancy and you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Have you told daddy to be yet or are you waiting until your further along? So happy for you!:hugs:

AFM- I've got another headache this morning. So, not too sure I will be on much today. We'll see..


----------



## armymama2012

Well, my temp is still .8 above the coverline but mail just came and the tests arent here. So if they arent here tomorrow I will email my friend to ask if she remembered to send the tests! I will not be able to wait til Friday! If they are not here on Friday I will make DH go to Walmart and buy me lots of those 88 cent tests and an FRER!


----------



## janelleybean

Awe, please don't leave MnJ!! I love hearing about you and the boyfriend, even though you don't always have the time to stop by like a lot of us ladies do, I do like seeing your post and rooting you on when you do!


----------



## Storked

Armymama, baby dancing! Woo! KUP about AF...are your tests in?! :)

Janelley, my hubby loves anything peanut butter too! I hope we can both add BFPs at te end of this cycle :D


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> Armymama, baby dancing! Woo! KUP about AF...are your tests in?! :)
> 
> Janelley, my hubby loves anything peanut butter too! I hope we can both add BFPs at te end of this cycle :D

Unfortunately, my tests from my friend didnt arrive in the mail today. They should be here tomorrow or else I will make sure she sent them.


----------



## janelleybean

I'm so excited for you Army! I hope you get your BFP and your tests arrive in the mail. I still need to get to walmart and buy some 88 cent test. I was just there yesterday and forgot to look for them. I have 2 FRER left and I'm going to wait until I'm for sure late with AF before I test. I'm determined to find the willpower to withstand from testing early.


----------



## Storked

Ah yes I need to buy cheapies too. All I have are my fancy digital ones and hate to waste them on a possible negative!


----------



## Aspe

Storked said:


> No one is hurt by you joining armymama :)
> 
> Guess who forgot his wallet and had to run back home? And guess who got lucky? Buahahahaha

Hehe..made me chuckle..nothing wrong with a quickie :)


----------



## Storked

Nothing wrong at all ;)


----------



## janelleybean

Haha Storked- that made me giggle. I'm always tempted to go to my husbands work and "relieve" him of stress. He's the boss man and he's got a nice quiet corner office.. but I'm too chicken. One day. I'll be his own personal Sexretary.:haha:


----------



## Storked

LOL Janelley I keep trying to talk my husband into bringing home his gloves, goggles and lab coat but he just won't do it ;)


----------



## armymama2012

Apparently the friend who was sending me some hasn't even got hers that she ordered last Sunday because they were coming from Hong Kong! Ack, if only Walmart wasn't so far away I'd take my toddler and walk but that's almost 3 miles through very busy dangerous intersections. Suggestions?


----------



## Storked

Is there any place closer that sells them armymama? A Dollar Tree? Dollar General? Even a gas station?


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> Is there any place closer that sells them armymama? A Dollar Tree? Dollar General? Even a gas station?

Well there is one gas station closer but it is at the corner of the most dangerous and busy intersection in town. From my street I'd have to cross 2 busy intersections and 3 side streets to get there.


----------



## Storked

Dunno then :-/


----------



## kanicky73

good afternoon ladies!!

Storked- Battlestar galactica huh?? that made me giggle. I dont think I have ever seen it. strange huh? Yes I will for sure ask my doc, so I know one way or another which it was. 

Never- Agreed! we are very much alike!  I dont think you could hurt anyones feelings if you tried, you are just trying to be considerate for everyone! 

MnJ-whoo whoo! those look positive to me!! I dont think we have met yet, welcome back (which is what Im understanding) nice to meet you!

lpjkp- those are looking great!!!! thats a good sign for sure! 

Aspe-boooo! sorry the witch got you! 

BayBeeEm- Im sorry AF got you too!!! What cd are you? we may be neck and neck?

Armymama- FX'd for you! do you have any OPK's in the house?? you could try one and see what you get, I know they can be used as a HPT. 

AFM- I seriously am having the strangest period. I have to believe its from the soy and that is all the more reason why I am going to take a break from it this month. I am going to try and do this al natural! LOL. We shall see! Cramps are really strange, and the bleeding itself is odd. Weird too cause I really thought this was my month and if it werent for the fact that I have the 10miu test strips and tested often I would have maybe thought I had another chemical. We are gonna start BDing right at the end of AF's visit. That was how I got pregnant with my last one. By about the 3rd day I will be tired of it.................oh who am I kidding Im not looking forward to BDing already! How awful am I???


----------



## armymama2012

I gave in and used one of the digitals and got a NOT PREGNANT. Argh....now just waiting til the wondfos or AF comes. First time ever using a digital, so depressing seeing those words.


----------



## kanicky73

aww armymama Im sorry!!! It is depressing using those and seeing those two dumb words. Thats part of the reason why I refuse to buy them. I think there is much to be said for the test strips and running from window to window to see if I can see a faint line. Almost gives me some kind of hope! Also keep in mind that those need a higher concentration of HCG I believe so until you actually see the witch you arent out!! Anyway, like the other gals told me, just gives you another chance to try again.


----------



## armymama2012

kanicky73 said:


> aww armymama Im sorry!!! It is depressing using those and seeing those two dumb words. Thats part of the reason why I refuse to buy them. I think there is much to be said for the test strips and running from window to window to see if I can see a faint line. Almost gives me some kind of hope! Also keep in mind that those need a higher concentration of HCG I believe so until you actually see the witch you arent out!! Anyway, like the other gals told me, just gives you another chance to try again.



thanks. Well, these were sent to me by good friends who are in their third trimester so I didn't have to pay for them. Unfortunately we only have one more cycle before I am moving back to our hometown so we will only see each other for Christmas and then not again until next November. I have a feeling this will be another 42+ day cycle. 

Starting today I am going to be packing/cleaning like a lunatic because most of our stuff is going into storage. So I wont be on here quite as much but it'll keep my mind off of stressing and symptoms for the next TWW. I will still use OPKs and temping though.


----------



## Storked

Battlestar Galactica is very dramatic. Starts out slow but get faster quickly. My sister said she hated it because it felt like a space soap opera (she liked the old series better). I dunno. It isn't campy and it doesn't have aliens. It is Sci Fi for all ;)

Kanicky I don't blame you one bit for getting burned out on sex! When you are TTC it ceases to be fun and instead becomes work and who likes work? If it was fun it wouldn't be work ;) but how can it be fun when ultimately you aren't doing it for shits and giggles but for a BFP. I hate negative tests. I think "I have to go through all of this AGAIN?"

Hopefully AF will miss you next time :D


----------



## Storked

Armymama don't count yourself out! Kanicky is right that those digitals aren't as sensitive!


----------



## janelleybean

Ahahaha- Kanicky, you made me laugh so hard. I totally go from window to window looking for a faint line. That's hilarious. SOOooo glad, I'm not the only one. 

Army- Don't count your self out AT ALL, until AF shows. She is due today right? I hope she doesn't show and you get a BFP within a few days. Good Luck!

Storked- How are those cookies coming? :haha: Still lagging on the granola bars. Hubby is going to be so butt hurt if I don't get them done. Ugh, I better get crackin'.:winkwink:


----------



## Storked

It took me most of the day Janelley but I am proud to announce that the cookies are done! Now if only I had some more eggs to make chocolate cookies with peanut butter chips. Mmmm!


----------



## Storked

Janelley how is your headache?


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg a zillion pages later I catch up lol!! Congrats to the new bfps!! Wooohooooo!!

Storked....omg I just lovers you! You crack me up on a daily basis. I just KNOW this is your mon!! For some reason a particular song lyric keeps popping in my head.... 

"save a horse....ride a cowboy!" hehe

Never Ty for what you posted. Ty for also being that constant support and backbone of this thread. I am forever grateful. I'm also waiting for this 1st trimester to be over already!! 12 weeks on Wednesday so I'm slowly getting there!! 

AFM nothing new to report. Isaac seems to have missed us (I think) all we got here was torrential downpours overnight and this morning. Pretty uneventful. We will see if it is going to get any worse. Roof and ceiling still holding up, praying it does lol.

Sorry totally brain farting on what everyone else posted haha I seriously don't know how you do it Never! 

Oh! I have a killer peanut butter cookie recipe!! Only 4 ingredients. And they make super thick and soft cookies. They never last more than 5 minutes when I make them haha


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Ahahaha- Kanicky, you made me laugh so hard. I totally go from window to window looking for a faint line. That's hilarious. SOOooo glad, I'm not the only one.
> 
> Army- Don't count your self out AT ALL, until AF shows. She is due today right? I hope she doesn't show and you get a BFP within a few days. Good Luck!
> 
> Storked- How are those cookies coming? :haha: Still lagging on the granola bars. Hubby is going to be so butt hurt if I don't get them done. Ugh, I better get crackin'.:winkwink:

From my calculations she is due today but my chart website never confirmed ovulation at that day. It says that I'm only 6 DPO.


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> Janelley how is your headache?

It's gone away. I took my low dose aspirin. Not sure if that had anything to do with it, but it's gone now. Well, I better get my butt in the kitchen. Luckily there is no baking with these granola bars. Just simmer some peanut butter, butter, honey and brown sugar on the stove. Then mix with vanilla, quick oats, rice krispies, and broken pretzels. Then you smooth it out on a cookie sheet--sprinkle with mini chocolate chips, press them down a bit, and voila! You're done!


----------



## janelleybean

Army... Hmm... If you're 6DPO then that is definitely too early to test. I would just try to relax and if AF doesn't show by tomorrow then test, but if it's negative don't get too discouraged. I would then wait at least a week to test again, just in cause you are only 6DPO. Good luck!

Sweetz- Did you buy some oatmeal from Sam's Club?


----------



## Sweetz33

Yum Jane! *drools*

So just looked at the weather channel and apparently we are not out of the woods yet with this storm. What is going on is it is off the west coast of Florida, but the east side of storm keeps whipping us with winds and storms. That means storms all week haha!! 

Creepy fact though...this storm is going to hit Louisiana on the 7th anniversary of Katrina. Kinda sad.


----------



## Sweetz33

No Jane bc they were out and this stupid storm delayed the trucks!!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Army... Hmm... If you're 6DPO then that is definitely too early to test. I would just try to relax and if AF doesn't show by tomorrow then test, but if it's negative don't get too discouraged. I would then wait at least a week to test again, just in cause you are only 6DPO. Good luck!
> 
> Sweetz- Did you buy some oatmeal from Sam's Club?

I think I'm going to test when those wondfos get here (prolly friday or saturday) and after that wait til the 4th. If she hasnt come by then I will be very confused.


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- How is the Pompano Beach/Hollywood area? Do you know?


----------



## Storked

Janelley, it might have helped!

Sweetz, yay you are feeling that it is my lucky month too so it must be! It is so strong that it is in the air :happydance: can't wait for you to reach that milestone!
Btw, the Bon Jovi reference had me cracking up!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Yum Jane! *drools*
> 
> So just looked at the weather channel and apparently we are not out of the woods yet with this storm. What is going on is it is off the west coast of Florida, but the east side of storm keeps whipping us with winds and storms. That means storms all week haha!!
> 
> Creepy fact though...this storm is going to hit Louisiana on the 7th anniversary of Katrina. Kinda sad.


Whoa!


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz- How is the Pompano Beach/Hollywood area? Do you know?

Not sure as I am in central Florida. It is mostly winds and a lot of rain. Key West got hit the worst.


----------



## kanicky73

Janelly- yes we are nuts like that. funny story, my neighbor one day was working in her yard and that particular side of my house has 4 really good windows for "checking lines". Later that night I was sitting outside and she was like is everything ok? After figuring out what she was getting at I told her my crazy business and she just laughed......like she didnt get it! oh well let em all think Im nuts!!! then maybe they wont send their kids here with fund raisers anymore!!!!! im kidding of course.........

Storked-I just cant seem to get into the whole sci fi stuff. Its not for lack of trying thats for sure. And all though the husband loves the ttc thing and sex and all that stuff it really is a job. my dh is awful considerate and always says he wants to please me too and first and all that but sometimes I am laying there thinkning hurry up already and make a deposit cause this bank wants to close!!! I swear you ladies are the only ones who get it! and for that I am forever thankful. 

I have a good feeling about this month too, Im going to try a more relaxed approach and try not to over think things. If it doesnt happen again I think its time to beg the doc to get involved. Well we are off, car searching again this evening. Not really looking forward to it but at least I dont have to have sex.


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks ladies for understanding me, I just don't want sad feeling lingering around.

Armymama: I was not talkn about you, or anyone else in particular I was just saying in general. But ma'am you are one of us now so if you leave Bc you don't want to be here I will have to track you down.... But I agree with the other ladies, it's still too early so def wait for those test to come in the mail. I understand the packing thing you will be busy but we will be here when you return!! And I am sooo rooting you caught the EGGIE before the DH leaves.

Stork: I lovePeanut butter cookies I didn't think people still made them. Go You!!! 

Sweetz:,Thanks ma'am, that made me feel better!! :hugs: and I def hope you stay safe in that bad weather and yes that's awfully sad about Louisianna. :nope: O dobt worry you will be in 2nd tri. in no time and then it will fly by!!! 

BayBeeEm, Missing you already :cry:

MnJ: I didn't mean for you to leave, I def love when you're here ESP. with your DBF convo, but I can understand. I will pm you.

JanelleyBean: Ok, I think I'ma need you to mail me a batch of that recipe I'm sure Stork scouts demolished hers.

Kanicky: YAYYYY FOR YOU for still going. I did the same thing after AF left with this pregnancy and it worked....but I agree it's tiresome...ughhh honestly I dreaded it but I didn't let the DH see me dread it.

Stork: Yayy for your preseed: it's sooo much, you will def have fun with that. I gave the rest to my sister...no need to let it go to waste.

BamaGurl; how Is that relax approach feeling, I bet stress free.

Hopestruck: Missing you ma'am.

Shefali: Where are you ma'am?!!

Lisalee: Hope you're having a great day

Lpjkp: How you feeling ma'am with all those great Symptns!!

AFM: Just eating food Bc it's here!!! Ughh I hate Beeing greedy.

Question: Is anyone doing a scrapbook for their journey? I see that most of us keep our HPt and other special items bit would it Be weird to have a photobook with a pee stick in it?


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, your bad memory came to me. I forgt to say that I want your peanut butter cookie recipe!

Kanicky, I totally get it. I hate when sex feels like it is dragging! I don't know if you would want to mention this to your DH or not (I haven't) but they say that of you orgasm after he does then your Erm...orgasm contractions? pull the sperm where it belongs :)
Oh and I have never been much into sci fi either (I am more fantasy oddly) but I am cool with Battlestar Galactica. Well maybe Ido like some sci finstuff since I love me some Star Wars :D


----------



## Storked

Oh Never I like the scrapbook idea :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I love the scrapbook idea!! I'm going to do that!! I have my HPTs from the previous month that i mc as well as my bfp. I have the hospital bands from my d&c and all that. I don't think I would put that in there though, only for this bfp. Then when she/he gets married, give it to them. :)

I always make peanut butter cookies! Storked look in your PM list....recipe coming soon!

Dang it, now I want to make cookies too!


----------



## armymama2012

I want to make more granola but I dont have the raisins right now. I will make some more probably in a month.


----------



## armymama2012

Never, thanks for the reassurance. I will keep up with you ladies even when we go on our long break from TTC. DH isnt leaving, I am leaving the state. I will see him for Christmas and then he gets deployed until early November. I hope to restart TTC in December of 2013 if we do not succeed before then.


----------



## Storked

Yay for recipe :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity and Lpjkp :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:



BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: 6DPO /In TWW :coffee: /Testing: August 27th

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A

Shefali83: 12 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed :shrug: 

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :flower:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :winkwink:

HisGrace: CD 7/ waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Hopestruck: taking a break 

Kanicky: CD1/ AF in town :growlmad: Test Date:

Aspe: CD/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:


----------



## Krissy485

Just a real quick pop in so y'all know I am alive lol spent the whole day going to schools signing the kids up looks like for sure we r moving over the next I will try my hardest to keep in touch over the next couple of weeks of crazy lol I am beat from being on the road for 7 hours today so I will do personals in the morning love you ladies and I how y'all are doing fabulous!


----------



## Sweetz33

Recipe sent Storked! You will be amazed at how easy it is.


----------



## janelleybean

Never- I'm not too sure the batch would taste very fresh. I will PM you the recipe if you'd like. Just let me know :winkwink:

Kanicky- you made me laugh. "just kidding dot. dot. dot." 

Sweetz- I think you should just say, when HE gets married :haha:

Krissy- I've missed you girl! Don't stay away for too long, you gotta be around when I get my BFP! Haha, just kidding.

As for scrapbooks.. I don't have one, just a blog... :shy: but I like the idea. 

AFM- I GOT THE GRANOLA BARS MADE!!! My little monkey is sleeping right next to me on the couch snuggling his monkey. He's had a pretty rough day. He ate entirely too many tomatoes at Amma's and Papa's over the weekend. He's got the worst diaper rash! If he eats really high acidic foods, his poor little butt pays the price the next day.


----------



## Sweetz33

At this point I don't care if it is a girl or boy!! I just want my US on Thursady NOW!!! lol


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> At this point I don't care if it is a girl or boy!! I just want my US on Thursady NOW!!! lol

OH, I didn't know you were getting your US on Thursday?!?! Oh, I'm so excited for you! How the heck did I miss that news??? Either way, I can't wait! I remember I drank so much water before my US and the tech saw my bladder before the baby and was in shock I could hold that much urine in and not be uncomfortable. I must have peed for 3 minutes straight afterwards.


----------



## Sweetz33

it is my 12 week so no gender yet....but still exciting!


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok, Sweetz prego Brain or bad memory rubbed off on me. I'm not sure who posted the recipie Sweetz or Janelleybean but whoever it was i need it mailed to me not the recipie But the Cookies!!

Armymama: Granola bars I love. It makes me feel healthier. O and sorry for my mix up. But hang in there.

HisGrace and Aspe: Hi ladies!!

The scrapbook I'm glad yal like, and Sweetz I love the idea of giving it to your children. I seriously am going to start me one...ughh I have no prior positive hpt so I may have to POAS to start my scrap book. I wish I kept all my appt. Cards and things...I'm def keeping everything now!!


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL Never I was the super easy peanut butter cookies. Was that the one? HAHA!!

I hold onto everything...I'm a bit of a packrat with certain things. We have all of it in a shoe box in the closet at the moment.


----------



## Sweetz33

Here is what my cookies look like. Nice, moist and chewy!!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- Never doesn't want the recipe. She wants the food. I know they wont be able to tell the sex just yet. But PICTURES! You'll get to post some pictures on here. That's the exciting part... for me anyway.. I love seeing US pictures. Are you going to get a 3D ultra sound later on in your pregnancy?


----------



## nevergivingup

Lol, Ladies I'm officially having bad memory spells. But as much as I would love the recipes, I'm sooo lazy I won't ever get around to baking it, all I want is pickles!!!

Sweetz: Wow I should've done that, saved everything. And O my your 12wk appt. is like in a a couple of minutes!!! Ahhhhhhh!!

Janelleybean: when i went in for my 12wk appt. I remembered whst you said I emptied my bladder but had to squeeze out urine that took 5 minutes Bc my bladder was empty. I LAUGHED SOOO HARD Bc I wasn't smart enough to empty my bladder after peeing in the cup! No urine or an u/s! Haha.Janelley you just make sure you're around so we can go crazy happy for your BFP!!!! And I don't know how to blog (so old schooled) so the scrapbook works for me.

Krissy: Hiiii ma'am!!! Hope your packing is easy and quick! So you wont be gone for too long!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: THOSE COOKIES LOOKS DELISIOUS...AHHHHHHH! But I have to agree with Janelleybean....I WANT THE FOOD!!!! heehee


----------



## armymama2012

nevergivingup said:


> Ok, Sweetz prego Brain or bad memory rubbed off on me. I'm not sure who posted the recipie Sweetz or Janelleybean but whoever it was i need it mailed to me not the recipie But the Cookies!!
> 
> Armymama: Granola bars I love. It makes me feel healthier. O and sorry for my mix up. But hang in there.
> 
> HisGrace and Aspe: Hi ladies!!
> 
> The scrapbook I'm glad yal like, and Sweetz I love the idea of giving it to your children. I seriously am going to start me one...ughh I have no prior positive hpt so I may have to POAS to start my scrap book. I wish I kept all my appt. Cards and things...I'm def keeping everything now!!

LOL Never, your memory is so off. Please change my testing date to September 1st. I said GRANOLA not granola bars. I have yet to make granola bars. I just make loose crunchy granola to eat as a healthier cereal or mix with greek yogurt as a yummy snack.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Sweetz prego Brain or bad memory rubbed off on me. I'm not sure who posted the recipie Sweetz or Janelleybean but whoever it was i need it mailed to me not the recipie But the Cookies!!
> 
> Armymama: Granola bars I love. It makes me feel healthier. O and sorry for my mix up. But hang in there.
> 
> HisGrace and Aspe: Hi ladies!!
> 
> The scrapbook I'm glad yal like, and Sweetz I love the idea of giving it to your children. I seriously am going to start me one...ughh I have no prior positive hpt so I may have to POAS to start my scrap book. I wish I kept all my appt. Cards and things...I'm def keeping everything now!!
> 
> LOL Never, your memory is so off. Please change my testing date to September 1st. I said GRANOLA not granola bars. I have yet to make granola bars. I just make loose crunchy granola to eat as a healthier cereal or mix with greek yogurt as a yummy snack.Click to expand...

I think it's a pregnancy thing. I said I was making peanut butter granola bars, you were talking about granola, sweetz was talking about a peanut butter cookie recipe for storked, because she made some peanut butter cookies. I know it's hard to follow. :wacko:

MnJ- I hope you come back!!! I want to hear about you, your boyfriend, and that sticky little bean growing inside of you! COME BACK COME BACK COME BACK!!!:friends:

Where is Shefali?? Did she ever get a BFP, anybody know?:shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe Never...if you were closer I would just make them for ya!

Thursday is the big day!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Aspe

Sorry for no personal replies, I'm just getting home from work. I just wanted to say I order 80 OPK's and like 80 Internet cheapies hpt. Also, I ordered a basal thermometer. As for OPK's, I use to only take one a day at the same time, should I be taking more than one a day? I am new to the basal testing, do I have to do this the same time every day and do I take it once a day? When my numbers peak, is that when I am ovulating or possible implantation?

I will write personal replies after I manage to get a late supper. Thanks


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, thanks for the recipe! Can't wait for Thursday!

Janelley, I have thought about a blog to. Once I have something worth blogging about hehe. I am sorry your baby's bum is raw!

Can't wait to hear back from you Krissy!

Aspe, you may try using the OPKs twice a day to really catch your surge? As for basal temp, you need to take it the same time every day when you wake up. And you need to have slept for a minimum of...4 hours maybe? You wake up, don't get out of bed or uncover or anything, and take your temp. Orally or vaginally, totally up to you. BBT will help tell you when you have already ovulated, it won't catch it before. Phew I hope I helped!


----------



## Sweetz33

With temping you check same time every day. Morning when just getting up is best as activity can greatly change temp (as does stress, lack of sleep, etc.) You temp usually rises the day before or of (can't remember which) of ovulation. If I remember correctly you will have a noticable "dip" and they call that implantation dip. Temp will go back up again and stay up if pregnant. I do know most (not all) will have a temp drop right before period is due.

If I got any of that wrong, ladies feel free to correct me. Just going off personal experience. :)

Hope that helps Aspe!


----------



## lisalee1

MnJ- CONGRATS!!!! :dance: That is wonderful news! It's so great to see you, Angel, and LPJ get pregnant at practically the same time. Very happy for you.

Aspe- I think you mentioned that if you don't ovulate, you only have half a chance? I 2nd and 3rd the opinion to get checked by a Dr. I don't know if it would be an OB/GYN or a fertility specialist. But they do some sort of test around a certain time of the month to see if you ovulated. You should try to call ASAP b/c I'm sure they get booked up fast.

Never- I'm so jealous of your 12 week gift pack!!!! I STILL haven't gotten any magazines. It's really due to me being lazy though. After my appt on Thursday, I was exhausted and just wanted to come home. I have to put that on my list of things to do. 

Storked- I'm excited that you're excited too! Really hope this is your month. :dust:


----------



## lisalee1

BayBeeEm- Sorry that AF showed up. I can totally understand you wanting to take it easy and at your own pace. You will be missed. But feel free to stalk us from time to time. We all have a fingers crossed for you. :flower:

Hopestruck- I'm hoping you're hanging in there and recovering as you need to. Miss you!

Kanicky- Have you done any internet research on the soy? Do other people have weird periods too after taking them? Had to laugh about you not looking forward to BD. TTC can turn into a chore sometimes! Do you do the everyday method or every other day? The latter might not be so exhaustive.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lisa I haven't gotten anything either...

I'm trying to decide between an OB and a midwife. I'm leaning more towards midwife as this time I can't get epidural and midwives tend to be more soft spoken. I just don't know. The midwife for my doctor's office is VERY experienced. She has been doing this for over 50 years. They joke and say she probably delivered all the doctors there! She was also the one who helped me through the miscarriage. My OB is great. Really cool guy, but my last appointment he was a bit standoffish. I am thinking bc he was in a rush. I just am not sure which to choose. They said I don't need to decide right now, and I have up until the time I deliver to make the decision. They said if I choose midwife and a complication arises, the OB would be on call and be right there as well.

What are y'all doing? Midwife or OB?


----------



## MnJ

I am sorry, girls, for any discomfort or sadness or whatever I caused by making a reappearance with pics of what I was so freaking out wondering if they were really bfps! I didnt think, I just came right away to u guys cuz I know u all have been going thru the same thing. This whole month I've been so scared to hope or read into side effects cuz I fully expected nothing to work for me. Thank u sooooooo much to those of u who gave congrats and were happy for me. U made me feel so much better!! Thank u especially to janelleybean for caring. Ur a freakin sweetheart!!


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz- If you're low risk, definitely go with the midwife!!!! B/c of my prior surgery, I will have to have an OB. 

I guess we will have to buy our own magazines, huh? :)


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ!! I'm so happy that you decided to come back!:yipee: Now, have you told that sweet man of a boyfriend yet? I bet he is going to be excited as well. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Keep us posted. We're all here to support one another. :friends:

AFM- The granola bars are delicious! My little mans butt is getting better. We did a baking soda soak in the kitchen sink. That seemed to help last time. We got this really deep sink when we remodeled our kitchen. Seriously, he is 2 and fits with so much room to spare. Who says you're too big to take a bath in the sink?!

I would upload a picture, but apparently, it's too big...:growlmad:


----------



## armymama2012

I just got a FF account and entered all my info. How do I post it?


----------



## armymama2012

Tell me if this works:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3818c7


----------



## Sweetz33

lisalee1 said:


> Sweetz- If you're low risk, definitely go with the midwife!!!! B/c of my prior surgery, I will have to have an OB.
> 
> I guess we will have to buy our own magazines, huh? :)

They say I am high risk, which is why the OB would be on call too. I can't have an epidural bc I have already had 3 and a spinal tap. I have constant back pain. The doctors are afraid that if I get another needle in the spine that the risk of paralysis is there. I'm not going to risk it. Rather feel the pain and be able to walk, then risk it and be unable to walk hand and hand with my children. :)


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ!! I'm so happy that you decided to come back!:yipee: Now, have you told that sweet man of a boyfriend yet? I bet he is going to be excited as well. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Keep us posted. We're all here to support one another. :friends:
> 
> AFM- The granola bars are delicious! My little mans butt is getting better. We did a baking soda soak in the kitchen:shrug: sink. That seemed to help last time. We got this really deep sink when we remodeled our kitchen. Seriously, he is 2 and fits with so much room to spare. Who says you're too big to take a bath in the sink?!
> 
> I would upload a picture, but apparently, it's too big...:growlmad:

Oh yes I was telling him everything all day. Sent him pics of the ic tests this morning and what the dr said after the b/w. He's cautiously excited as we're just wanting to make sure everything is going to progress ok!! I go next week for more b/w to make sure hcg going up like it should. :shrug:


----------



## HisGrace

mnj - Congratulations on your bfp!

lpjkp - Congratulations on making it to the next week. That's very promising. 

BayBeeEm - Sorry about AF I totally understand needing to take a break. I've taken several while TTC.

Storked - I tried preseed and soft cups awhile back. I think I used softcups when we conceived. I may need to revisit that. thanks for the reminder. :thumbup:

armymama - sorry about your bfn. :hugs: that really does suck. I have seen the not pregnant so many times that I had to quit buying that kind. I have three left, but I refuse to use them until I know I'm pregnant, and by know I mean if i've tested positive on one of my cheapies. But if you're really only 6 DPO you're definitely not out.

Sweetz - Yay for ultrasounds. how exciting. those cookies look yummy.

Never - Hi :wave:. I can only log in once a day so I feel like I miss out on everything. But I love this thread so much so it's fun to catch up.

AFM: I'm on CD 9 and my CBFM is low. We are kind of doing the SMEP but once my CBFM hits high we're going every day until a few days after I get a peak. I really wanted to temp this cycle, but I can never remember. Once my alarm goes off I'm so annoyed that the first thing I do is hit snooze and turn around. It doesn't dawn on my that I forgot to take my temp until I'm using my CBFM. It's a little late to get started this cycle and hopefully I won't need to temp after this because I'll have my bfp.


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> mnj - Congratulations on your bfp!
> 
> lpjkp - Congratulations on making it to the next week. That's very promising.
> 
> BayBeeEm - Sorry about AF I totally understand needing to take a break. I've taken several while TTC.
> 
> Storked - I tried preseed and soft cups awhile back. I think I used softcups when we conceived. I may need to revisit that. thanks for the reminder. :thumbup:
> 
> armymama - sorry about your bfn. :hugs: that really does suck. I have seen the not pregnant so many times that I had to quit buying that kind. I have three left, but I refuse to use them until I know I'm pregnant, and by know I mean if i've tested positive on one of my cheapies. But if you're really only 6 DPO you're definitely not out.
> 
> Sweetz - Yay for ultrasounds. how exciting. those cookies look yummy.
> 
> Never - Hi :wave:. I can only log in once a day so I feel like I miss out on everything. But I love this thread so much so it's fun to catch up.
> 
> AFM: I'm on CD 9 and my CBFM is low. We are kind of doing the SMEP but once my CBFM hits high we're going every day until a few days after I get a peak. I really wanted to temp this cycle, but I can never remember. Once my alarm goes off I'm so annoyed that the first thing I do is hit snooze and turn around. It doesn't dawn on my that I forgot to take my temp until I'm using my CBFM. It's a little late to get started this cycle and hopefully I won't need to temp after this because I'll have my bfp.


Thanks, can you go up and look at my chart in the link? A lot of ladies are saying I may be only 8 dpo. I need more opinions.


----------



## Storked

Armymama how many DPO were you when testing positive for your daughter? 8 would still be early for me- my first TWW was more like a three week wait!

HisGrace this is my first time with soft cups and holy easy! I had been worried that they would be big or difficult but are neither. These may convert menstrual cups for AF! But I hope we both get pregnant with a sticky baby using them! Can't wait for your "high"

Never...never use pre-seed in the dark! I used a bit much when we decided to go at it after a nap but my husband was happy so I guess it turned out ok. I just don't want to use it all second try hehe!


----------



## Storked

And Sweetz, OUCH. I wish I could see a midwife when pregnant but it was hard enough for me to find a high-risk OB! Lame-o


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> Armymama how many DPO were you when testing positive for your daughter? 8 would still be early for me- my first TWW was more like a three week wait!
> 
> HisGrace this is my first time with soft cups and holy easy! I had been worried that they would be big or difficult but are neither. These may convert menstrual cups for AF! But I hope we both get pregnant with a sticky baby using them! Can't wait for your "high"
> 
> Never...never use pre-seed in the dark! I used a bit much when we decided to go at it after a nap but my husband was happy so I guess it turned out ok. I just don't want to use it all second try hehe!


I dont know how far along we were. We werent actually trying then. But I just put in the day they said i conceived on a due date calculator. I must have been 11 DPO when I got my positive test with my daughter.


----------



## lpjkp

Morning lovely ladies!! Gosh, you've all been busy whilst I've been snuggling up all cosy and asleep at home!! Just thought I'd pop on here before I start working for the London paralympics today (Though I feel so tired that I'm not sure how I'll function for work right now!)

*MnJ: *YAY! It's lovely to see you back!! I hope you're doing well, how are you feeling now? Has it finally sunk in that you have a little bun in the oven?

*Army: *Boo for those silly digital tests!! There is nothing more disappointing than seeing that definitive "not pregnant" staring you in the face (I know, because I was taking them every month, and they always told me the same thing!)...I agree that they're much less sensitive though (They need a minimum HCG level of around 50 to detect your pregnant from what I've read). I took a look at your chart too, and from reading the TCOYF book, it's entirely possible that you ovulated on CD27 (The last day that you observed fertile CM), which would make it still too early, yet still plenty of time to get that BFP! You could always try an FRER in a few days...if there's a bun in the oven, they will be sure to detect it!

*Sweetz:* ARGH! You're only like a week away from second trimester you lucky lady!!!! I can't wait to hear all about your U/S on Thursday and see pictures (MUST SEE PICTURES!)...I'm absolutely positive everything is going great and can't wait for the update!! In terms of midwifes/OB, I think in the UK we just get assigned a midwife and get booked in for birth at a hospital near us...I'm not too bothered myself as long as they are friendly and preferably female so they understand the pain ladies have to go through!

*Never: *Thanks for being an absolutely fantastic and supportive lady...I don't think a lot of us ladies (Me included!) would still be going along this TTC journey so positively if it wasn't for your kind words and consideration...you are truly amazing!
I'll definitely be doing a scrapbook for a nice keepsake (Especially with it being my first child), it would be fantastic to show it to them/give it to them at a special milestone in their life when they're older! I don't think I'd actually put the pee sticks in there though...I've been taking photos of my tests since they only just started turning BFP, so I'll put all those photos in and say "That's when you were still only a tiny eggiesperm!"

Lisalee: Gosh, your pregnancy is going fast!! How are you feeling now? You need to start getting a few of those magazines seeing as you're definitely, 100%, positively having a safe full-term pregnancy!x

*BayBeeEm:* Miss hearing from you already!! Hope you're doing well and you come back soon! xxx

*Hisgrace:* Good luck with the CBFM! I thought they were fantastic (Worked 2nd time for me!)...just remember not to tire yourself out too much and that you DON'T have to BD everytime it says high and peak...we only DTD last high and 2nd peak and caught that eggie! Excited to see if the CBFM gives you that same amazing luck!! I wouldn't worry too much about temping, because the CBFM is still extremely accurate and, in my experience, temping added too much stress to the stresses you've already got on the TTC journey! xxx

*Storked:* YAY for pre-seed!!! It didn't work for us, unfortunately (We got caught the one month we didn't use it...bummer!), but I only got it in the first place because so many couples claimed it worked first time for them! It definitely made BD feel a lot better though when BD'ing on demand!!! Though, I'm unsure how you'll have time to think about pre-seed with your many spontaneous quickies I keep reading about! Be careful with the softcups though...I must be the only woman that got a bad case of thrush "down there" from holding the little spermies in! haha!
I, too, am rooting for you this month!! I really admire you as a woman, because you seem so strong, selfless and positive and you're always cheering others on...it's time to cheer yourself on too, because you WILL catch that eggie, I can feel it!xx

*Aspe: *Good luck with temping! I saw sweetz has explained all about it, so I'll just add a few more things from my experience...I never got a dip on the day of implantation (Just a clear rise the day after ovulation, which was confirmed by fertility friend a few days later), and I never got a fall in temperature before AF (My temp always dropped a couple of days into AF, which coincided with a heavier flow halfway through AF).. Just make sure you don't try and time BD around temping, because it won't tell you when you're going to ovulate, only when you did...so keep using those OPKS...temping is a great way to learn more about how your body works and what your cycles are like for sure xx

*Hopestruck: *Missing hearing from you...I hope things are going as ok as they can be...thinking of you and hope to hear from you soon xx

*Janelley:* Ouch for your little boy's butt!! Glad you managed to soothe it for him a little, that's what fantastic mommies are for :) x

*Krissy:* Hello!! Sounds like you've been one busy mommy! Hope you get a chance to sit down and relax soon...and obviously keep updating us  x

*QUESTION FOR THE PREGNANT LADIES:* Any bumps starting to appear yet? Need piccies when they do!

*AFM:* Still feeling great! After the initial nausea the other night, I've not been too bad since (For the preggo ladies, when did morning sickness properly start?)...the one thing I can note is how tired I always feel...I can't seem to get through the day without having a nap, I only closed my eyes yesterday afternoon and I was out for the count! I'm dreading going to work though and keeping it secret from everyone (Not sure how I can hide it because I'm soo bloody bloated!)...we told my family and DH family straight away though no matter what the outcome may be, and they are so cautiously excited!x


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz- Totally makes sense that you're not getting an epidural. I'd rather be able to walk too. Maybe they can give you the gas/oxygen thing though. 

LPJ- my MS kicked in around 6 weeks. My 1st symptoms were extreme exhaustion, constipation (which started before testing positive), and sore boobs later than normal in my cycle. Remember, I had the burning boobs at night at few weeks ago? LOL!

Current symptoms (or lack of symptoms)- no more sore boobs. Much less nausea & vomiting. I went 2 days without vomiting but vomited yesterday. I am still constipated. Starting to feel much more normal. 

About baby bump- I think I'm starting to see the beginnings of a bump. Nothing noticeable yet. I am very thin. Just impatiently waiting. 

Army- I saw your chart. Unfortunately, I don't know much about temping. I was secretly TTC and didn't want the hubby to know. So taking temp every morning was NOT AN OPTION b/c the beeping would wake him up. But it sounds like you still have a few more days to go. Hang in there! :flower:

Hisgrace- Glad AF is gone. Now time for you to make up on the BD! 

Good morning to all the other ladies! :hi:


----------



## Storked

Never is an amazing lady! We all love you!

Hehe Lpjkp, I run after the pre-seed for those quickies since there is no foreplay to get me excited...and it sure beats spit! Muahahahahaha! I will do everything to catch that eggy! :happydance:
I promise to be careful with the cups, I knew another girl who got thrush too from em. I just had mine in for about 5 hours yesterday. Would have been longer but hubby was due home and I didn't want us to get romantic and me go "can we put this on hold while I take this cup out of my vagina? Thanks" (I was totally imagining it like that too lol)
He doesn't know that I have them and would probably eye me cautiously :D


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!!!

We def have the best group Bc all yal are sooooooooooooo Darn Sweet, Understanding and AWESOME!!!!!! if we were closer to each other, I think I would have to set appts. to DTD with my DH Bc we would def be hanging out!!!! Thanks to the ladies for understanding I'm def trying my best to protect our feelings.....we are TTC women :winkwink: and we know how aggravating that process can get.

HisGrace: Hi ma'am, Glad everything is good. And I wished I used that CBFM instead of those opks, they'll drive you crazy. And Im just like you, I couldn't remember to temp and it does add stress so I didn't bother with that. So def don't worry about tempting, you'll get that BFP w/o it!!! And def no counting yourself out ma'am until AF shows!!!

Lpjkp: Hiii ma'am I'm sooo glad you're here to go on this journey with me and the rest of our wonderful women. I'm totally still happy for you,the excitement is trying to set in. And don't worry to much ab that m/s if it appeared earlier then it's probaly going to pop up again when you least expect it. My m/s showed around 7wks I think and just ending last week. And I think I have a bump, or probaly just fat but I'm claiming it's a bump. I will def put up a pic. We need some. So let's start!! Oh and no working hard...it's ok to walk around prego. And I def agree with you for telling someone, you need someone to lean on but never think it's going to fail!!! That bean in that belly of yours will be your sticky bean!!! Did you decide to go to the doc to do testing @ least for prgoesterone?

Armymama: Def don't stress about that Not pregnant sign, I agree with the other ladies it your hCG have to get high enough. They worked for me but I was either 11DPO or 12DPO and I had 2 more days until testing so I'm sure the hCG build itself up. Give it some more days, Bc you had that feeling and I know that feeling, sooo relax and let that hCG build up!!

Lisalee: Love my secret bump buddy!!! I know how you feel about getting tired. And def go get you some magazines and some fun baby books. They'll def keep your mind busy with all the info and def get you excited without regret of buying things to early. My OB gave me a folder full I haven't read through all them yet. And reading those books/magazine will tell others your secret while in public. I love it!! CONGRATS ON MAKING YOUR WKS GOOO BY!!!!

Sweetz: O my, I'm sooooo sorry that you have to make that kindve decision. But the birth of your baby will let you know you made the right decision when having him/her. As much as I would love a Midwife, my OB considered me High risk Bc of my (2) m/c's so she keeps her eye on me. I didn't know m/c's classify you as high risk but o well I'm just going with the flow. But I don't think I want to get an epidural but of course this is my first so only pain will tell.

Stork: Awwww I seriously love you girls more!!!! And hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...SPITTING ON IT was the funniest thing ever, my DH looked at me crazy when I cried laughing out loud. I Got the dry mouth before from spitting on it, and I had to get on really fast before it dries...ewwwww I know but the things we do! Yes ma'am I only inserted the pre-seed With the lights on but for future references I will take your advice if I try to keep it kinky with the lights out. And I agree quickies are the best time to use it. I haven't used soft cups was too scared Bc it was in the menstrual section.

BayBeeEm: Missing you already!!

MnJ: Thanks for understanding along with the apologies ma'am. I'm only all for my ladies here!! Welcome back, hopefully you'll stick around this time:winkwink:

Hopestruck: Missing you ma'am...I'm def getting worried! Pm is on it's way soon.

Aspe: When are you testing ma'am?

Kanicky; Hi ma'am. I love your sense of humor!!!

Shefali: Missing you ma'am

Krissy; How's everything going with packing?

Uggghh brain fart....Hi too all the others!!!

AFM: I'm 13wks today...I think I'm in 2nd Trimester now!!!! YAYYY!! So excited to be one step closer!
And Again, I can't say Thank You enough to all the ladies here who makes this thread SOO darn positive and a great place to be. It's only great Bc of yal, and especially Bc yal hang In here with us and experience everyones journey of TTC together, this is about everyone and for everyone. LOVING YOU GIRLS FROM FAR AWAY....Down South !!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity and Lpjkp :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby:1st HB:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:

Shefali83: 12 DPO/ in TWW :coffee: Testing Date:



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

armymama2012: 6DPO /In TWW :coffee: /Testing: September 1st

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed; Missing you :hugs:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :coffee:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :thumbup:

HisGrace: CD 7/ waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Hopestruck: taking a break :kiss:

Kanicky: CD1/ AF in town :growlmad: Test Date:

Aspe: CD/ Waiting to "O" :flower:


----------



## bamagurl

OMG ladies! You sure keep busy! lol Ummm I will try my best to go back & catch up on everyone, I just kinda skimmed I know it is horrible! 

Congrats to you ladies who got your :bfp: :wohoo:

Never~ Congrats on 2nd tri!! :wohoo: such wonderful news!

Sweetz~ cannot wait to hear all about your appointment on Thursday! How exciting! Hope you can post a pic of your little one! Oh & the cookies look yummy!!! lol

Storked~ I love the enthusiasm you are having about this next cycle! So excited for you! I just know this is it!!! :dust:

So super excited for all you ladies who are preggers! 

To all you ladies in the wait :dust:!! 

BayBeeEm~ so sorry that af showed & can understand the needed break! :hugs: to you!

AFM~ umm nothing to tell still. Not sure if af should show this Friday or next, but not super worried about it! Will probably just wait till next Friday and if nothing happens then I may test that next Monday. Just trying not to obsess or think about it too much! 

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful week! I just wanted to pop in! I think & send good thoughts to you all daily (even though I may not post all the time)


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh Bama:Don't feel bad, when I miss to much I skim too :blush: I'm SOO happy you're still holding on in there. And relax at that. Bama, you've been here since the beginning with us, I'm just SOOO grateful and happy you're still ok and here! Thank you!!


----------



## Krissy485

Ok ladiesI am here for the moment lol..oh and I only went back 10 pages this morning so sorry If I miss some stuff lol
Never- Honey I did not think you were rude at all!!! I like I said you are like our momma around here and sometimes momma gotta protect her youngin! Lol. Makes me so happy to see you doing so well and gives me hope! Oh and DH does know how lucky he is because I think he is seeing how my family supports us so much more than his own! Ok I am not saying that if it is a persons birthday that you have to give them a gift but I come a type of family that it is what you do. Well let me put it this way DH and I have been together for 7yrs and the only year that my parents did not buy him a gift for his bday was the one he had when we were only together for about 2 months after they saw he wasnt going anywhere he has had one every year! His own family maybe 1 gift in the last 7 years it is sad.but now he is part of family that will put our needs before their own, give up space in their home and their lives to have us there and love us no matter whatmy older brother even helps us out a lot when he can with our kids and money if need be while we are moving and he only has been back to Michigan for not even a year and he has seen my kids more than DH family has their whole livesso yeah he sees what a real family is and he is trying to learn.and thanks for all the love as always :hugs: Happy 13 weeks!!! YAY!!!!!

Lpjkp- LOVELY BFP so happy for you hun!!!! :hugs:

MNJ- hi hun and congrats! :hi:

ASpe- I had a light period for three days with both ds so if it seems way different then normal the you are not out yetstay away :witch:

OMG BAYBEEEM- :hi: :hi: miss you!

Storked- oh how I love reading your posts! You are always so happy and motivated in many ways lol.quickys are WONDERFUL :hugs:

Army- yay for high tempssorry you cycle is wako! FX and yes I love those 88cent tests at Walmart! They work great and are soooo cheap! Also love getting OPK at dollar store for 1 dollar each is great saves tons of money and works just good! :hugs:

Kanicky- oh you know you wana get your groove on lol.but is hard you already got little ones to run after.right now I want to bd soooo freaking bad but dh says no till we talk to the drthen I made the mistake and told him if we wait we would have 2 chances to have a july baby (his bday month) and he was like well now we have to wait till then lol Good luck on next cycle!!! :hugs:

Ok all this reading about cookies and other foods I think I should back some peanutbutter ones I got a lot of peanutbutter in the house!

Sweetz- really save a horse ride a cowboy love lolsweetz whats that cookie recipe? OH OH US in 2 dAYS!!!! I cant wait to see pics and I see my dr on Thursday so FX I get good news! I have to do OB bc I have repeat csections..i couldnt do a midwife anyways I have a low pain tolerance when it comes to contractions I would have to have pain killers lolwell dont gotta worry about that now! :hugs:

Oh my Janelleybean I would never miss your BFP just because I might not have time to post doesnt mean I dont try to at least stalk yall lol..i am so hoping this is your month!!! You make me laugh all th time I love it! And once you get that bfp you better stick around for mine! Looking like probably not till October or very early November though bc dh wants a july baby lolum yeah who has to be as big as a house in that kind of heat???? Ok I so missed what was going on with little bubbas buttwhats wrong? Glad he is doing better! Too bad we didnt live closer together for playdates!! :hugs:

Ok for this temping.do you have to have a special thermometer or will a normal one due?

Lisa-nice to see you lady! I know even though you dont post as much you are always stalking lol. :hugs:

Hope- honey how are you doing I hope you are still stalking us!!!! :hugs:

Hi BAMA!!!!! Glad to see you are still trying to go for the relaxed style you go girl!!!

Ok I have come to the end of the 10 pages lol if I missed someone sorry I still love ya!
AFM- Got oldest dS all set for kindergarten and he will actually be going to the same elementary as I did as a kid! We went for kindergarten round up yesterday and stopped by his kindergarten room and the principle was soooo nice!!! She took us a little tour very happy with her!!! As for dd and youner ds their preschool is up in the air.dd should still be able to get into preschool ds might have to go on waiting listno big deal though he is has time and I could some alone time with him for a change as for me and DH no bdinglike I said I think I finally got out of him that he does want a july baby so um yeah I have no idea if he means no bding at all till it is in the time frame which would not be till after AF that would be due around Sept 30 as long as cycle stays on 28 days.what am I going to do for a month LMAO! Ok lots to get done today! Love my ladies!!!! PS. Over 1,000 words in this post!


----------



## Krissy485

Ok i see how it is i FINALLY get caught up and get to post and this is what happens all the chatter stops? i am hurt :cry: lol fine guess i will just have to check back in later....:winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Well since today is 9 DPO then (guessing again if I ovulated 4 days later on cd 27) I think I had my implantation dip! I am slightly crampy, gassy, and nauseous. My temp went down by .4! Prayking it goes back up tomorrow and keeps climbing! How are you all doing?


----------



## kanicky73

good morning ladies! 

Storked- I actually did tell him about the orgasm thing! He was all for it! Unfortunately for me it puts me on center stage to make it happen! Sometimes its no problem but when Im put on the spot, well not so much. Its like trying to pee when someone is standing right there ya know?

Sweetz- so excited for your US on Thursday. I always loved any opportunity to see my baby growing inside of me. It always set me at ease to see the hb and see it move. Just an fyi for all of you I found an at home doppler on Ebay for about 100 bucks. Its just like the one they use at the docs office. I would use it once a day just to make sure everything was ok. I loved it! Now any of my friends who are pregnant are always calling me asking if they can stop by and hear the hb!!! 

Never- the scrapbook idea is awesome! I wish I had time to scrapbook. A friend of mine did it with her first baby. The entire TTC journey all the way through her first year. I either dont have the time or the patience!

Aspe- 80 hpts???? Holy cow! how are you going to fight the urge to poas with all those tests lying around?? I would drive myself absolutely mad with that many! I limit myself to 15 a month and that even sounds high to me LOL. 

Janelly- oh crap I just know you asked me a question and now for the love of god I cant remember what it was. I tried to go back and find it and I cant. ugh

lisalee- I did do some research but I didnt really find much about the periods. I did have quite a few gals, even one of you girls I think tell me that the tww was hightened with symptoms while taking it. We do the every other day up until I get a surge on OPK then we do every day until it goes back to normal. I know I should really stop fussing and just enjoy it. Maybe thats really half my problem. Thats why this month I am just going to do my best to relax, BD and have fun!

Krissy- you I so do.........NOT! LOL Thank you you too dear! 

Oh my goodness, am I am trying to type here and keep my thoughts my 2 year old is climbing through the arm on my office chair trying to get behind me. So Im gonna have to make this short. too late right? 
Anyway, hoping everyone is having a great day. And any of you that are anywhere near the hurricane, please be safe! 
I am such a procrastinator and have to go school shopping this week. I am dreading this so bad I cant even tell you. It doesnt help either that my dd has such a sassy mouth and is being so disrespectful lately. Anyone else still in need of school shopping? I am glad school starts next week though. Lots to do still. Need to close the pool for the year which dd is not happy about but we havent even swam in like 3 weeks. Such a waste but Im the one who has to keep up on the vacuuming and such and frankly im done! Bring on fall, thats my favorite time of year! 
Ok well Im off to make some lunch, will check in later!


----------



## Sweetz33

Only 1 page to catch up on and still took me a while lol!

Lp - pictures will be posted! No worries on that! I started showing a bump early. That is normal bc this is pregnancy #5. I have had 2 kids, and one of my mc was at 21 weeks. As for morning sickies....thought I was over them and BAM! Like a freight train it hit me again this morning. This is one symptom I can do without. Had to pay a bill this am and left the company a "present" in the parking lot. MY BAD! 

*scrolls up*

Lisa - I will ask about the gas thing. I hate pain, but don't hate it enough to possibly not be able to walk again. 

*scrolls again*

Storked - one again you crack me up with your honesty!! You are a nut!!

Never - it's a not so pleasant choice, but sometimes we gotta do things we don't want to for the good of the big picture :)

*and yet again I scroll...damn you short term memory loss*

Bama - heck yeah I'm posting a pic! I think Storked and Never would fly down and kick my butt if I didn't! ^_~ would you like the recipe too for the cookies? I will pm it to you. 

*scrollin' scrollin' scrollin'*

Krissy - I will pm you the recipe. ^_^ I know your appointment will go wonderfully! Can't wait to hear the news! As for the thermometer...it needs to be a "basal body thermometer". You can get one at Walmart for under $10.

Armymama - good luck with the temping. I was horrible at it so I just gave up lol

*whew* got it all!!

AFM backache since yesterday. Calling doc today bc it's a pain (no pun intended lol) just feeling run down and tired so nothing new here lol


----------



## shefali83

Hey girls sorry have been away :( Got my af this saturday.. very heavy :( cramping more like sudden tightening of the uterus.. 4th day today and still heavy. 4th day is always light for me. Guess 1st af was supposed to be like that. i am feeling very low and sad. the af is hitting me hard. i was not supposed to have my af ..i was supposed to be pg :( mc sucks big time. i am feeling so discouraged.. Will i ever become a mother ! doubting myself.. 

:( need hugsssss pls


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies! My little guys butt is a-ok! We put some Olive gold on it last night before he went to bed and it's completely healed. I love that stuff!

Kanicky- No worries. If I did ask you a question, I can't remember it either. :winkwink:

Krissy- happy to see you dropping in. I wish we did live closer, play days would be a must! No worries, if I get my BFP, I'm going to stick around and encourage all the other ladies. This really is a great group and I can't imagine walking away from it. I got pregnant with my son in October of 2009. He was born July 7th, 2010. It really wasn't that bad being pregnant. But then, it wasn't nearly that hot here that year. I think it bothered me more after we had him because I couldn't really find anything to wear that was comfortable. I seriously wanted to be pregnant in the winter so that I could wear hoodies. Doesn't look like that's going to happen though. Oh well. 

Army- That sounds promising. Now you just have to wait a few more days and hopefully you'll get that BFP! :thumbup:

Sorry, I know I'm missing a lot of ladies, but I just can't focus right now. I hope everyone is doing well. I'm sure I'll touch bases with you all later in the day.

AFM- I'm exhausted. I never realized how much this time of year really erks me. With all the back to school and those going to burning man, it's impossible to go shopping. It seems like every year gets worse with burners. Well, I know it gets worse. I have a feeling I would be a raging bitch if I were pregnant. Hubby and I :sex: last night. I love thinking that we could have made a baby last night. Or the 12 nights before that... :cloud9:


----------



## janelleybean

Shefali- so sorry your period showed. I know how it feels to put so much effort into trying to become pregnant for it not to happen. It feels as though you put in all that work for nothing. But don't let it get you down! You'll get pregnant I'm sure of it. Just try to not think about it so much. Go with the flow and have fun! Sex should be fun, not a chore. =]


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Shefali- so sorry your period showed. I know how it feels to put so much effort into trying to become pregnant for it not to happen. It feels as though you put in all that work for nothing. But don't let it get you down! You'll get pregnant I'm sure of it. Just try to not think about it so much. Go with the flow and have fun! Sex should be fun, not a chore. =]

thanks dear for the support. but honestly bd is just bd and has become a chore. i just want to get over with it. trying so often makes me so sore below. but i continue even in pain and hide it from dh. i just want a baby so bad now :cry::cry::cry: and i want the same one i lost :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sweetz33

Shefali so sorry the witch showed. I know it can be discouraging but your time will come! I just know it!! :)

Oh and Jane...I am that raging bitch lol even my dogs are scared of me haha!!


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Shefali so sorry the witch showed. I know it can be discouraging but your time will come! I just know it!! :)
> 
> Oh and Jane...I am that raging bitch lol even my dogs are scared of me haha!!

Thanks sweetie i hope my time comes soon.. i cant wait again month after month. :nope:

How are you feeling? whats up with you dear


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz! You're the one I missed. When I was pregnant with my son, for the first couple of weeks I was going to the pregnancy center and saw a new midwife every week. I had to go there for the first 12 weeks because they couldn't find the baby on US. Any who, all the midwives really gave me an uneasy feeling. I don't know what it was, they just kinda creeped me out. So, once my insurance kicked in, I found my OB/GYN through a friend of mine... blah blah blah... I really liked him. He was really down to earth and took the time to answer all of my questions. So fast foward to when I went into labor. I went to his office for a normal check up and started leaking all over his table, so he did a quick exam and told me to the hospital (which was across the street). So fast forward a bit more. 5 o'clock rolled around and he came in to the hospital and broke my water and LEFT. I thought for sure he was going to be there to deliver the baby, but the jackass LEFT!!! I was so pissed and confused, but I was prepared. I had made a birthing plan and copied it a ridiculous amount of times. Everyone that came into our room, got a copy of it. So, when it came time to start pushing, I guess I did really well, because the nurse got this look of "oh shit" on her face and told me to stop pushing. Well, I stopped pushing but my body didn't. She called some doctor on the phone and he rushed into the room just in time to catch the baby. It was kind of neat because I was able to watch my son be born and I didn't have to do a damn thing. The contractions just pushing him out on their own. So, the moral of the story is.. print out a birthing plan just in case someone has to fill the shoes of who you thought would be there to deliver your baby.


----------



## Sweetz33

Feeling pretty good. Just a bit worn out.

My ob is ok...but I dunno. The midwife I would have is a sweeter older lady who helped me through my last mc. It's a toss up. I think my ob was standoffish bc DH was at last appointment and he is a bit grumpy looking haha!!


----------



## janelleybean

shefali83 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Shefali- so sorry your period showed. I know how it feels to put so much effort into trying to become pregnant for it not to happen. It feels as though you put in all that work for nothing. But don't let it get you down! You'll get pregnant I'm sure of it. Just try to not think about it so much. Go with the flow and have fun! Sex should be fun, not a chore. =]
> 
> thanks dear for the support. but honestly bd is just bd and has become a chore. i just want to get over with it. trying so often makes me so sore below. but i continue even in pain and hide it from dh. i just want a baby so bad now :cry::cry::cry: and i want the same one i lost :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Maybe this cycle, you should try bd every other day. Try using a little more lube as well. I've learned that helps with the soreness. Just give your body a little more time to heal. You're chances of conceiving are greater if you're relaxed and not in pain. :flower::hugs:


----------



## Aspe

Shefali.. I know, it can be very discouraging, especially when you want it so bad. I take it very hard when af decides to show. It also becomes bothersome when you hear about someone getting pregnant and aborting it, while others have to work for a long time at conceiving. It is the support of family and friends that will help us get through one month and onto the next. Hugs to you and hoping you get your bfp soon.

Kanicky.. Yeah, they are very cheap and the cheapies they are the more you buy..lol..and it takes about two weeks before they reach me. However, now that. Think about it, I should have ordered more OPK's. On another note, I get stuck with most household duties as well. I tell me partner he's going to have to start helping. He never does, but one day..one day.. Lol

Never.. I don't know when I'm testing next because it seems as though af has visited me a week late

Krissy.. My period is really different. It started on Monday morning and still bleeding now, not heavy though. Like there is barley anything on my panty liner, mainly I see when I go to the loo. it is very bright bright red and that is extremely different. I guess I'll have to see how long it lasts. A woman can only hope, but sometimes hope don't go any farther than that. :( Oh, and I forgot, I can not stop peeing. Last night was so bad, I got up at like 3 and stayed up. When I lied down, I couldn't rest, so instead of being restless, I got up. Sometimes it happens during the evening, first time for during the night. I never ever had to pee like that while on my 'period'. My partner said maybe it is a UTI, however, never ever in my life had I had a UTI. 

Lpjkp.. So by temping, I won't know in advance when I am going to ovulate? Shitty lol

So, I called to make an appointment at the doctors and I can not get in until September 6. Will, af is different this month. I was a week late and the blood is so super bright red. I'm not use to that. Perhaps that don't mean anything, but we tend to pay closer attention to our body when reaching for a goal. Well I'm off break like 10 minutes ago, so I will talk with you girls later. :dust: :dust: to all here's to hoping for more :bfp: for you


----------



## Aspe

Shefali.. I know, it can be very discouraging, especially when you want it so bad. I take it very hard when af decides to show. It also becomes bothersome when you hear about someone getting pregnant and aborting it, while others have to work for a long time at conceiving. It is the support of family and friends that will help us get through one month and onto the next. Hugs to you and hoping you get your bfp soon.

Kanicky.. Yeah, they are very cheap and the cheapies they are the more you buy..lol..and it takes about two weeks before they reach me. However, now that. Think about it, I should have ordered more OPK's. On another note, I get stuck with most household duties as well. I tell me partner he's going to have to start helping. He never does, but one day..one day.. Lol

Never.. I don't know when I'm testing next because it seems as though af has visited me a week late

Krissy.. My period is really different. It started on Monday morning and still bleeding now, not heavy though. Like there is barley anything on my panty liner, mainly I see when I go to the loo. it is very bright bright red and that is extremely different. I guess I'll have to see how long it lasts. A woman can only hope, but sometimes hope don't go any farther than that. :( Oh, and I forgot, I can not stop peeing. Last night was so bad, I got up at like 3 and stayed up. When I lied down, I couldn't rest, so instead of being restless, I got up. Sometimes it happens during the evening, first time for during the night. I never ever had to pee like that while on my 'period'. My partner said maybe it is a UTI, however, never ever in my life had I had a UTI. 

Lpjkp.. So by temping, I won't know in advance when I am going to ovulate? Shitty lol

So, I called to make an appointment at the doctors and I can not get in until September 6. Will, af is different this month. I was a week late and the blood is so super bright red. I'm not use to that. Perhaps that don't mean anything, but we tend to pay closer attention to our body when reaching for a goal. Well I'm off break like 10 minutes ago, so I will talk with you girls later. :dust: :dust: to all here's to hoping for more :bfp: for you


----------



## Aspe

Sorry about the double post, don't know what happened there


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Shefali- so sorry your period showed. I know how it feels to put so much effort into trying to become pregnant for it not to happen. It feels as though you put in all that work for nothing. But don't let it get you down! You'll get pregnant I'm sure of it. Just try to not think about it so much. Go with the flow and have fun! Sex should be fun, not a chore. =]
> 
> thanks dear for the support. but honestly bd is just bd and has become a chore. i just want to get over with it. trying so often makes me so sore below. but i continue even in pain and hide it from dh. i just want a baby so bad now :cry::cry::cry: and i want the same one i lost :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe this cycle, you should try bd every other day. Try using a little more lube as well. I've learned that helps with the soreness. Just give your body a little more time to heal. You're chances of conceiving are greater if you're relaxed and not in pain. :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

hubby sperm count is quite good so we do it everyday around the fertile time. dont want to leave any chances. every other day makes me feel that i am not trying hard at all.. weird i know :( we use pre-seed.. it helps me conceive always..


----------



## shefali83

Aspe said:


> Shefali.. I know, it can be very discouraging, especially when you want it so bad. I take it very hard when af decides to show. It also becomes bothersome when you hear about someone getting pregnant and aborting it, while others have to work for a long time at conceiving. It is the support of family and friends that will help us get through one month and onto the next. Hugs to you and hoping you get your bfp soon.
> 
> Kanicky.. Yeah, they are very cheap and the cheapies they are the more you buy..lol..and it takes about two weeks before they reach me. However, now that. Think about it, I should have ordered more OPK's. On another note, I get stuck with most household duties as well. I tell me partner he's going to have to start helping. He never does, but one day..one day.. Lol
> 
> Never.. I don't know when I'm testing next because it seems as though af has visited me a week late
> 
> Krissy.. My period is really different. It started on Monday morning and still bleeding now, not heavy though. Like there is barley anything on my panty liner, mainly I see when I go to the loo. it is very bright bright red and that is extremely different. I guess I'll have to see how long it lasts. A woman can only hope, but sometimes hope don't go any farther than that. :( Oh, and I forgot, I can not stop peeing. Last night was so bad, I got up at like 3 and stayed up. When I lied down, I couldn't rest, so instead of being restless, I got up. Sometimes it happens during the evening, first time for during the night. I never ever had to pee like that while on my 'period'. My partner said maybe it is a UTI, however, never ever in my life had I had a UTI.
> 
> Lpjkp.. So by temping, I won't know in advance when I am going to ovulate? Shitty lol
> 
> So, I called to make an appointment at the doctors and I can not get in until September 6. Will, af is different this month. I was a week late and the blood is so super bright red. I'm not use to that. Perhaps that don't mean anything, but we tend to pay closer attention to our body when reaching for a goal. Well I'm off break like 10 minutes ago, so I will talk with you girls later. :dust: :dust: to all here's to hoping for more :bfp: for you

i see pregnant ladies everywhere.. also hear about girls taking morning after pills and abortions.. also ppl have started asking about our baby plans(who did not know about our mc). dont know what to tell them or how to face them.. never expected all this would be too tough :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Feeling pretty good. Just a bit worn out.
> 
> My ob is ok...but I dunno. The midwife I would have is a sweeter older lady who helped me through my last mc. It's a toss up. I think my ob was standoffish bc DH was at last appointment and he is a bit grumpy looking haha!!

take care dear and rest well.. atleast the midwife is nice :flower:


----------



## janelleybean

shefali83 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Shefali- so sorry your period showed. I know how it feels to put so much effort into trying to become pregnant for it not to happen. It feels as though you put in all that work for nothing. But don't let it get you down! You'll get pregnant I'm sure of it. Just try to not think about it so much. Go with the flow and have fun! Sex should be fun, not a chore. =]
> 
> thanks dear for the support. but honestly bd is just bd and has become a chore. i just want to get over with it. trying so often makes me so sore below. but i continue even in pain and hide it from dh. i just want a baby so bad now :cry::cry::cry: and i want the same one i lost :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe this cycle, you should try bd every other day. Try using a little more lube as well. I've learned that helps with the soreness. Just give your body a little more time to heal. You're chances of conceiving are greater if you're relaxed and not in pain. :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hubby sperm count is quite good so we do it everyday around the fertile time. dont want to leave any chances. every other day makes me feel that i am not trying hard at all.. weird i know :( we use pre-seed.. it helps me conceive always..Click to expand...

I meant every other day, so that your vagina would have time to heal a bit. I have a friend who was wanting to get pregnant and they tried for a few months. Was BDing every night. It was when they stopped trying that they got pregnant. I'm not saying you're not getting pregnant because you're trying too hard, I'm just saying try to spice it up a bit. Try to make it fun for you and your husband rather than thinking it's a chore. Does that make sense? It might help your body to relax a bit more.


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- Thanks! you crack me up to lol you bitch you lmao

Oh Janelley- Ok so reading your post about burning man...well the only way i know what that is is thanks to MAlcom in the middle...I love that episode...have you ever gone and have you ever saw that episode? i was wondering if it was really liked that lmao!!! oh i am in such a better mood when i get on here lol oh and your birth story reminds of the one my mom tells about my birth lol...she says that she was in labor for ever and the doctor finally said well that baby is too big to come out so they were prepping her for a csection...well once everyone left the room but my dad all of a sudden my mom goes the babys coming and my dad is all like yeah i know the baby is fine they will get it out soon...she goes no the baby is coming now get the dr. he runs out finds a nurse who comes behind him bascially thinking he is nuts bc they just said i was stuck...and she looks at my mom and i guess i was crowning at the point she says oh shit and runs and gets the dr. he comes in and goes see i scared her out with threating a csection....lmao...i was big to... 22 1/2 in and 9 pounds even. gotta love funny birth stories!

Aspe- considering it is still not a true flow yet you might still be in it! if you read back in the posts you can read my weird pregnancies withmy boys.

Shelifa- for low sperm count they recommend every other day bc if you do it everyday there might not bee that much there and sperm live for up to 72 hours and they really should be waiting for the egg rather than the egg waiting for them bc the egg doesnt last long...hope that helps!



Ok i gotta get my homework done now or dh will have the internet all night...booo...i will check in later!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooooook major brainfart...apparently my ultrasound is tomorrow not Thursday! Yay!! Wooohoooo!!!!*TG for appointment confirmation calls lol


----------



## Aspe

Krissy.. How far back would this be? I went back a nice bit but don't see anything, unless it is right at the beginning.


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz in know what u mean! i have to either enter the apt on my phone or put the reminder card on the fridge to remember!


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- I have never been, but I have a friend that goes every year and she loves it. My husband and I were talking about it last night and the only reason we would go is to see all the art. It's amazing the things that people can put together out there. But other than that, it's too freakin' hot to sit out in a desert for a week with out a shower and dust storms. That's not my thing. Maybe if there was a river near by.. I've never seen that episode, so I can't really tell you what it's like. They have a live cam website, so if you want to actually see what it's like, I can find the link and send it to you. 

Sweetz- I'm even more excited now that your appointment is tomorrow. Whoohoo!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Seesh! I don't even remember where I put my reminder card haha!! Wow...that is bad!


----------



## Krissy485

Aspe said:


> Krissy.. How far back would this be? I went back a nice bit but don't see anything, unless it is right at the beginning.

ummm....thinking after 200 but i wont make you look i will tell ya...

w/ my first son i had Ovualted like a week before AF was due so when it was time for AF it was really light and lasted about 3 days...i knew i was pregnant bc it was so different the bleeding had started on dec. 15th. well on dec 22 a week after that i dislocated my knee and was in the ER and i told them i thought i was pregnant they did a blood test and it came back BFN! so after that i became a POAS alholic and nothing...on Jan 2 i had my annual pap and all my dr said was my cervix was really high but the thought of me being pregnant did not cross her mind. Well a few days after that she called and said that my pap came back as abnormal cells on my cervix....then a few days after that so maybe around Jan 8 or 9 is when i finaly got a BFP!!! so almost a whole month after the bleeding. when they did my EDD it was based off of 12/15 till they did a dating scan and saw i was about 2 weeks a head of that....and my second son which was my 3 pregnancy was the same. my dd is my middle child and i found out i was pregnant with her at 3weeks and 3days...so its not just how i am with all pregnanciesjust boys lol...hope that makes you feel better!!


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Krissy- I have never been, but I have a friend that goes every year and she loves it. My husband and I were talking about it last night and the only reason we would go is to see all the art. It's amazing the things that people can put together out there. But other than that, it's too freakin' hot to sit out in a desert for a week with out a shower and dust storms. That's not my thing. Maybe if there was a river near by.. I've never seen that episode, so I can't really tell you what it's like. They have a live cam website, so if you want to actually see what it's like, I can find the link and send it to you.
> 
> Sweetz- I'm even more excited now that your appointment is tomorrow. Whoohoo!!!:happydance:

OMG- if you have netflix you have to watch it!!! it is soooo funny!!! they take a big ol camper and the people there think it is living art of like the suburn life and watch Hale do everything, Reece goes all crazy, and malcom falls in love with a lady that does born again rituals and goes through one lol....omg i am laughing just thinking of it!


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

:happydance: Sweetz - enjoy your ultrasound - we so need some more pics up of either bumps or babies :happydance:

I'm sorry ladies at the moment I am so busy (like us all) trying to get uniforms sorted, sorting my avon ladies out, keeping the kiddies entertained and erm entertaining hubby (well you never know right?):haha:

Mnj - Congrats hun - great to hear your good news:happydance:

Right ladies so sorry this is a short post I have a splitting headache (maybe O?:winkwink:) will try and catch up tomorrow.

Love to you all 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

I will add a Baby and Bump picture tomorrow....get it? Baby and bump.....name of site.....oh I know I'm stupid lol


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz33 said:


> I will add a Baby and Bump picture tomorrow....get it? Baby and bump.....name of site.....oh I know I'm stupid lol

:happydance:

That is funny and if you had not said name of site i may have missed it :dohh: i am a true blonde lmao....oh sweetz how i love your corniness!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

OH OH did you all notice that we hit the 300 mark for pages?!?1?!? congrats to us blabber mouths LMAO!


----------



## Sweetz33

Well at least my goofiness a la prego brain is cracking you up Krissy! Lol!


----------



## Storked

Never, the spit DOES dry quick :D
And like you said, we are TTC women...but also women who have suffered losses which make us so much more sensitive and easily sore on certain things :hugs:
Yay for second trimester!

Bamagirl, let's get pregnant around the same time! How has this cycle felt for you? Better? I am trying to be less fixated this cycle myself.

Krissy, why does he want a July baby? Were you excited for your oldest to be in kindergarten? Did you snap a picture? :)

Armymama, yay for dip!

Kanicky, I haven't told my spouse about O because I secretly want him to get out of bed after and let me take care of it myself. Because I totally feel pressured too!

Sweetz, continue to tell me how hilarious and awesome I am ;)
Hope you get some pain relief honey!
Tomorrow is US? HELL YEAH!

Shefali, it'll happen! :hugs: I still get down some days too.

Janelley, I love wondering if my husband and I made a baby after some love making!

Aspe, will eagerly be waiting to hear about your appointment. Feels so far away :(

Garfie, I hope it is O! I have had awful gas pains lately but nothing in my diet should be giving it so I wonder if mine is O related! On my honeymoon I had gas pains so bad that I couldn't enjoy The National Museum in Copenhagen...but I ended up with a BFP!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Storked! Docs said relax and take Tylenol. And hell yeah it's tomorrow!


----------



## Storked

Is the Tylenol making a dent on the pain? :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Of course it is.......n't lol


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz between you, storked and Janelley i have all the laughs i need and i hope i do the same for you loveley ladies....

Storked, DS starts on the Sept 6th so when i take him lots of pics although he is an ol pro when it comes to school....preschool at ages 3 and 4 and developmental kindergarten last year. i believe school is very important at a young age now bc school is getting so much harder. DH want a July baby bc his bday is july 29th and feels lonely in his month bc my bday is april9, dd is april 18, #1 ds is Sept 20 and #2 ds is Sept 14 so he says we have to have a july baby now so he is not by himself. and if my cycle stays on 28 days we should have 2 shots at july! either a very early july due date around the 6th or an early august date the 3 but since i have planned csection would be born on either July 1st or July 29th guess which one he wants lol....although he says either would be fine...but how often does it happen you have 2 shots at one month? good sign?

oh and with have sept babies i hated being prego in the summer w/ #1ds we had a heat wave that year so bad and no central air so my dad bought an airconditioner for my room lol....and yes w/ dd i LIVED in hoodies and sweat pants only maternity outfit i bought was for my baby shower! lol


----------



## Storked

I didn't think so Sweetz! They gave me prescription strength ibuprofen for my miscarriage. It was absolutely worthless!

Krissy, yeah being heavily pregnant in the worst part of summer? No fun! I'd tell him to suck it up 

I miss my 25 day cycles. Le sigh!

Waiting for dishwasher to finish so I can bake chocolate peanut butter cookies. No scouts get those, just me and the hubby ;)
And jalapeño pizza for dinner. YUM!


----------



## Sweetz33

Mmmmmm cookies


----------



## Storked

It never ends hehe. Those peanut butter ones from yesterday are for the scout people tonight. But these shall be MINE! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> It never ends hehe. Those peanut butter ones from yesterday are for the scout people tonight. But these shall be MINE! :happydance:

Personally not a fan of peanut butter cookies but with chocolate I'm sure would be yummy!

AFM-I started spotting. Really light pink tinged CM. I will keep you posted. My cramps have eased up so hopefully it was implantation but I'm being realistic. Last month this happened and 4 hours later I got AF in full force.


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> Never, the spit DOES dry quick :D
> And like you said, we are TTC women...but also women who have suffered losses which make us so much more sensitive and easily sore on certain things :hugs:
> Yay for second trimester!
> 
> Bamagirl, let's get pregnant around the same time! How has this cycle felt for you? Better? I am trying to be less fixated this cycle myself.
> 
> Krissy, why does he want a July baby? Were you excited for your oldest to be in kindergarten? Did you snap a picture? :)
> 
> Armymama, yay for dip!
> 
> Kanicky, I haven't told my spouse about O because I secretly want him to get out of bed after and let me take care of it myself. Because I totally feel pressured too!
> 
> Sweetz, continue to tell me how hilarious and awesome I am ;)
> Hope you get some pain relief honey!
> Tomorrow is US? HELL YEAH!
> 
> Shefali, it'll happen! :hugs: I still get down some days too.
> 
> Janelley, I love wondering if my husband and I made a baby after some love making!
> 
> Aspe, will eagerly be waiting to hear about your appointment. Feels so far away :(
> 
> Garfie, I hope it is O! I have had awful gas pains lately but nothing in my diet should be giving it so I wonder if mine is O related! On my honeymoon I had gas pains so bad that I couldn't enjoy The National Museum in Copenhagen...but I ended up with a BFP!

Yes I agree! I would gladly be pregnant at the same time with you! This cycle has been SOOO much better this go around! I have been uber relaxed & not fixated on testing or not or cm or any of it really. I must say it has been so very nice not to be obsessed with every aspect of ttc!


----------



## janelleybean

Hey ladies. :blush: I went and checked my CM and there is a ridiculous amount of clear EWCM, and I mean CLEAR. I'm also cramping a bit. Looks like tonight might be another seabiscuit night. :winkwink: I just hope hubby is up for it. He starts school tonight and he's been complaining of his neck and back hurting. I'd like to joke it's all the time he's been spending on it. :haha: But, I'm sure that's not the case. I hope everyone is doing well. Never where are you?


----------



## janelleybean

Oh Army, I really hope this is implantation bleeding. Have you ever had IB before? I've never experienced it, so I can't comment too much. Keep us posted. My fingers are crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Oh Army, I really hope this is implantation bleeding. Have you ever had IB before? I've never experienced it, so I can't comment too much. Keep us posted. My fingers are crossed for you! :hugs:

No I havent. I had ovulation spotting before we conceived our son but never had IB.


----------



## Storked

I haven't has IB either but we can always be hopeful armymama!

Janelley, just tell him that the sex with be therapeutic ;)

Bama, I am taking it easy too. No BBT or checking CM. Justsex every day and inserting the soft cup afterwards. Because propping with my legs in the air gets so old. I got things to do get up and do! Like pack. Or play Plants vs Zombies. Totally important things ;)


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> I haven't has IB either but we can always be hopeful armymama!
> 
> Janelley, just tell him that the sex with be therapeutic ;)
> 
> Bama, I am taking it easy too. No BBT or checking CM. Justsex every day and inserting the soft cup afterwards. Because propping with my legs in the air gets so old. I got things to do get up and do! Like pack. Or play Plants vs Zombies. Totally important things ;)

...or I could just tie him up, then he would have no choice! Muahahah. J/k We'll see how he feels when he gets home. I better go look for some rope, just in case. :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

I always joke about doing that to my husband but it just makes him pissy. He doesn't trust me to tie him up. Smart guy ;)


----------



## MnJ

WOW!! You guys are amazing at keeping up with responding to each and every body. HOW do you do it?? I'd love to talk to each and every one of you but can't figure out how you keep track. I just read 2 pages and already forgot what I wanted to say! lol Give me your secrets! lol 

You all are so funny. I was chuckling the whole time I was reading. If I threatened to tie up my DB, he'd be like YEAH!! WOO HOO!! lol, dirty old man.. ok, young man, whatever lmao

I saw lp got her bfp recently, who was the other again? 

I hope and pray ALL of you get your bfp very soon! Everybody on here deserves it so much! It just ticks me off that those who should NEVER be parents can get pregnant when the wind changes direction but those that would be the best most loving parents, who would cherish their babies more than life itself, (referring to people like all of you of course!) have a hard time conceiving and having a healthy pregnancy. It makes me so sad...


----------



## MnJ

Sweetz, how did you get the little timeline things? I love to see the status and how far along each person's pregnancy is.


----------



## Aspe

Krissy485 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Krissy.. How far back would this be? I went back a nice bit but don't see anything, unless it is right at the beginning.
> 
> ummm....thinking after 200 but i wont make you look i will tell ya...
> 
> w/ my first son i had Ovualted like a week before AF was due so when it was time for AF it was really light and lasted about 3 days...i knew i was pregnant bc it was so different the bleeding had started on dec. 15th. well on dec 22 a week after that i dislocated my knee and was in the ER and i told them i thought i was pregnant they did a blood test and it came back BFN! so after that i became a POAS alholic and nothing...on Jan 2 i had my annual pap and all my dr said was my cervix was really high but the thought of me being pregnant did not cross her mind. Well a few days after that she called and said that my pap came back as abnormal cells on my cervix....then a few days after that so maybe around Jan 8 or 9 is when i finaly got a BFP!!! so almost a whole month after the bleeding. when they did my EDD it was based off of 12/15 till they did a dating scan and saw i was about 2 weeks a head of that....and my second son which was my 3 pregnancy was the same. my dd is my middle child and i found out i was pregnant with her at 3weeks and 3days...so its not just how i am with all pregnanciesjust boys lol...hope that makes you feel better!!Click to expand...

God love you for rewriting that :) 
What was your bleeding like? Red or brown and was it like only when you wiped or you had to use a tampon/pad?
On Monday, a week after af was due, it started like brown and bright red mixed. It later turned to bright red. I put a tampon in this evening just to see and when I took it out, it was barley anything on it (what was on it was red and brown). So it seems as though I only bleed when I go to pee. If that makes any sense and sorry if it is to much information. I never ever had to pee so much when was on my period before.


----------



## Storked

MnJ, I check from my iPhone so my secret is to making a rough draft in notes to respond to everyone and then I paste! :D


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz..I bet you are so excited. :) We look forward to you sharing at least once picture :) I love looking at pictures of ultrasounds and baby bumps :)

Storked..I know, feels like it is a long time away. I thought maybe I would be able to get in on Thursday or Friday this week, but no such luck. September 6 was the earliest. I think I am not going to be able to resist testing until my appointment. 

Armymama..what is ovulation spotting like? I thought maybe I had IP 4 days before af was due to arrive, but got negative tests. So still wondering what that pink spotting was for, like it was so pink, like Easter colour pink lol

Janelley.. When I get bad headaches and my partner says "you know, sex cures headaches" lol

Mnj.. I open two tabs, one to respond and one to read lol.. Otherwise I would miss more than I do now. Apologies for the comments I do miss. I do try, I swear lol

I'm starving first thing in the mornings, but again this probably don't mean anything. It is so easy to attribute symptoms but it's probably totally unrelated. I might test after this bleeding stops, however, I got a feeling it will be another negative :(


----------



## MnJ

Storked said:


> MnJ, I check from my iPhone so my secret is to making a rough draft in notes to respond to everyone and then I paste! :D

Hmm.. I don't have an iphone, I have android, but it does give me an idea for when I'm on the computer. I can write in notepad or microsoft word as I go through all the posts then copy and paste into here! I try not to go to any websites at work, though, that I don't want higher ups who can track that stuff to see me on. Nobody knows I'm prego, yet, as I don't want to say anything until I know it's a sticky bean. I don't want to have to talk to everybody about it if something horrible happens. :nope:


----------



## MnJ

Aspe said:


> Sweetz..I bet you are so excited. :) We look forward to you sharing at least once picture :) I love looking at pictures of ultrasounds and baby bumps :)
> 
> Storied..I know, feels like it is a long time away. I thought maybe I would be able to get in on Thursday or Friday this week, but no such luck. September 6 was the earliest. I think I am not going to be able to resist testing until my appointment.
> 
> Armymama..what is ovulation spotting like? I thought maybe I had IP 4 days before af was due to arrive, but got negative tests. So still wondering what that pink spotting was for, like it was so pink, like Easter colour pink lol
> 
> Janelley.. When I get bad headaches and my partner gets in the mood, he says "you know, sex curses headaches" lol
> 
> Mnj.. I open two tabs, one to respond and one to read lol.. Otherwise I would miss more than I do now. Apologies for the comments I do miss. I do try, I swear lol
> 
> I'm starving first thing in the mornings, but again this probably don't mean anything. It is so easy to attribute symptoms but it's probably totally unrelated. I might test after this bleeding stops, however, I got a feeling it will be another negative :(

Ohhhh another good idea!! You guys are so dang creative!


----------



## Sweetz33

iPad user lol similar to iPhone Notes are awesome! Sometimes I just scroll up hehe

As for my tickers I got them off a site called thebump.com. They are all over the place so just do a google search and find the one you like. :)


----------



## lisalee1

Shefali- I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Look at this as a temporary situation. It WILL happen. BD can become a chore when TTC. I honestly did not do it everyday most of the time. Every other day should work fine. Or early morning on 1 day and late night the next day. Try to take it easy. It will happen for you. PM me if you need to. :hugs:

Never- CONGRATS ON 2nd TRIMESTER!!!!! :dance: :dance: dance: How are you enjoying your baby magazines?

Sweetz- I had no idea that you had a previous MC @ 21 weeks. You are truly a strong woman to get past that. Yeaaaa for your appt tomorrow and the pics! 

Bamagurl- Thanks for checking in on us. Loving your approach and hoping this is your month! :dust:

Janelly- I meant to tell you a few days ago that the pic of your family was adorable! Your son is just the cutest little thing with a great smile! :)

AFM- I left out some of my other symptoms. My nails are growing very nicely. I've never had all the nails on my hand be long at the same time! Also, someone told me that my skin has been looking flawless for the past few days and asked what I was doing. I just laughed. ;) 
Bought my 1st baby magazine today. Was surprised at the lack of options- there was only 1 magazine. Maybe I will look elsewhere next time. 

Hope all of you had a good day.


----------



## lisalee1

If I had an iPhone I'd be in trouble b/c I'd be on this site ALL DAY and wouldn't get any work done. My boss probably wouldn't be too excited about that. :shrug:


----------



## Krissy485

Janelley- ok does your dh have ANY idea what you write on here about him? although i have a feeling that if did he wouldnt care :haha::haha::haha: ride em cowgirl!!! hahahahahaha

Aspe- For me both times it was it defiantly brown and red and i did use a tampon both times and with my first i do remember that it did not rully fill it but it was enough for dr to think it was regular af. everyone is different like my mom for example bled just like a normal af for the first 3 months with each of her pregnancies and no pregnancy test including blood would turn positive till about 3 months and when they eventually did us on here she was well past the 3 month mark always confused the dr back then...well it was the 80's lol

Mnj-if i have a lot of pages to catch up i do open windows type as i read then copy paste...you can always tell when i get behind pretty long lol....

Storked-you just need to tell him one night to close his eyes then handcuff him...believe me will turn him one for you to be in total control...he just dont know it yet lol

Army-hope that is IB for ya!!! FX :dust:

ok gotta go finish dinner getting late here took us forever at the grocery store ugh....gotta love little ones!!!


----------



## MnJ

Sweetz33 said:


> iPad user lol similar to iPhone Notes are awesome! Sometimes I just scroll up hehe
> 
> As for my tickers I got them off a site called thebump.com. They are all over the place so just do a google search and find the one you like. :)

Well.. here's the test to see if I did it right...


----------



## MnJ

woo hoo yay me! Thanks for the info Sweetz!!


----------



## Storked

Aspe, I hate those negatives! Wishing you :dust:

Armymama, my husband won't trust me. I torment him too much on a regular basis ;)

Lisa, I am in love with my iPhone! Hehe. As for nails...I didn't think to worry about that when pregnant! Mine grow so quickly anyways and are hard- I have to cut them with toenail clippers lol!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- The only other BFP I saw was yours. :flower: When are you going back to the doctor for more blood work? I can't wait to hear that those numbers have gone up. I know what you mean about not telling anyone about being pregnant. My hubby and I have decided not to tell anyone until we're farther along in our pregnancy, just in case. 

Aspe- My husband says that all the time. He says it at times that are completely irrelevant too. I think he just likes to try to pass the time and see if he can get some. 

Lisa- Thank you!! I sure do love his smile. You're lucky, when I was pregnant I always got the, "Wow, you look like shit" comments. I didn't mind it so much. It's when I got further a long in my pregnancy and people started to say, "Wow, you're huge!" that it really struck a nerve. 

Krissy- If only you knew the things we say to each other. :blush: The things I put on this forum would seem like nothing. Oh yea, I've been meaning to ask you, would you mind telling me about about when you got your BFP with each pregnancy and how many DPO you were. :haha: I'm just kidding with you. I only said it because I know you've posted it a couple of times on here, your memory should be refreshed by now. :winkwink: 

Sweetz- Have you ever made oreo truffles? YOU SHOULD!! My husband requested that I make them and I totally thought of you. I have made them with nutter butters as well. ...And the Oreo mint truffles..:cloud9:

AFM- Hubby just left to go to school, I think I'm going to pop some popcorn and watch the Lorax with my son:munch:. I've got that movie memorized forwards and backwards, but he LOVES it, so it never gets old for him. It helps him to sit down and be still for awhile as well. Then when hubby gets home..well you know. :sex::headspin:


----------



## Storked

Popcorn! I love movie nights :)


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> Popcorn! I love movie nights :)

Me too!!


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ- The only other BFP I saw was yours. :flower: When are you going back to the doctor for more blood work? I can't wait to hear that those numbers have gone up. I know what you mean about not telling anyone about being pregnant. My hubby and I have decided not to tell anyone until we're farther along in our pregnancy, just in case.
> 
> Aspe- My husband says that all the time. He says it at times that are completely irrelevant too. I think he just likes to try to pass the time and see if he can get some.
> 
> Lisa- Thank you!! I sure do love his smile. You're lucky, when I was pregnant I always got the, "Wow, you look like shit" comments. I didn't mind it so much. It's when I got further a long in my pregnancy and people started to say, "Wow, you're huge!" that it really struck a nerve.
> 
> Krissy- If only you knew the things we say to each other. :blush: The things I put on this forum would seem like nothing. Oh yea, I've been meaning to ask you, would you mind telling me about about when you got your BFP with each pregnancy and how many DPO you were. :haha: I'm just kidding with you. I only said it because I know you've posted it a couple of times on here, your memory should be refreshed by now. :winkwink:
> 
> Sweetz- Have you ever made oreo truffles? YOU SHOULD!! My husband requested that I make them and I totally thought of you. I have made them with nutter butters as well. ...And the Oreo mint truffles..:cloud9:
> 
> AFM- Hubby just left to go to school, I think I'm going to pop some popcorn and watch the Lorax with my son:munch:. I've got that movie memorized forwards and backwards, but he LOVES it, so it never gets old for him. It helps him to sit down and be still for awhile as well. Then when hubby gets home..well you know. :sex::headspin:

She said to come back in a week to retest but next Monday is Labor day so guess I have to go Tuesday. Hope the #'s go way up so we can get to the u/s to make sure it's a viable pregnancy and such. I imagine that won't be til the week after at 6 weeks? Idk...

Have fun doing the jig tonight!! I recommend doggy style, gets the spermies really close to the cervix. That's what worked for me!! hee hee :haha:


----------



## Storked

MnJ, maybe doggie was what got me knocked up on my honeymoon ;)


----------



## MnJ

Storked said:


> MnJ, maybe doggie was what got me knocked up on my honeymoon ;)

I'm tellin ya, it's the way to go!! As long as we don't end up with litters of puppies instead! ha! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.


----------



## MnJ

That sucks, Army. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Aww army, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kanicky73

shefalia- i am so sorry dear! big hugs to you!! I wish I knew how to put those little emoticons on here showing hugs but I havent figured that out yet! I feel your pain. I had to run to Walmart tonite for some things and I took a walk through the baby dept and actually started to cry! ugh!! Anyway, just wanted to be here for you. 

Armymama- sorry AF showed! I was really hoping it was IB!

Storked and MnJ- that is very ironic cause I am quite sure doggie is how I got pregnant in May. I dont know about you girls but Im not to keen on that position EVERY time! Frankly I think it hurts! 

Janelly- go get em girl!!! 

Nothing new to report on the TTC side, although AF seems to be packing up and hopefully heading out by tomorrow. DH wanted to start tonite but I made up some lame excuse about only doing certain days and sperm count and made it sound all complicated. He got a glazed look over his face and just said oh...ok and walked away. Dodged that bullet for tonite......................... on another note
I have been having an issue with my 2 year old at bed time. She likes to dig in her dirty diaper and then yell into the monitor that she has poopy! Well cleaning poopy off her hands in not fun! So I think I solved the problem tonite. I took a pair of footy jammies, cut a V in the neck (on the back side) and cut the feets off and put them on her backwards so the zipper is in the back! HAHA! try and get to your diaper now you little stinker!! I sure hope this works! 

Good Night Ladies!!!


----------



## MnJ

Kanicky, that's funny! I, personally, LOVE doggy style. As for it hurting maybe your DH is packing more than my DB! lmao!


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick Pop in before I go to bed.

Krissy: Thanks for being sooo sweet. And your family sounds so loving and supportive of you. That's a great thing to have in your corner.

Kanicky: school has already begin here but I do enjoy school shopping, at least for my nieces. Have Fun, I know it's not to much fun to shop for a sassy daughter. I remember those days!

Garfie: I'm sooo happy to see you ma'am. I know you're busy but love when you pop in

Hopestruck: I hope you're ok. Missing you bunches!

Shefali: I'm sooo sad you're going through this and I totally know how you feel, this journey is SOO hard even when you had a loss and even more when others who have no clue about loss advertise their pregnancy. I def wish I could make you feel better but I've been there before and sometimes it's a process that only you can get over. Bc I too wanted to be prego so bad after my m/c and even more I wanted that same baby back that was taken away from me, so instead I went right back in TTC after D&C but suffered another failure of a pregnancy. The 2nd m/c was more than I could handle. Long story short. Dont give up and please don't stay in one spot Bc you or I can't get back what we loss. Move on and I'm sure you'll find even more happiness in your pregnancy to come, at least I am. GL

Aspe: Hope this is it and the spotting is IB, I had it in all 3 pregnancies.

Stork: You are def my positive pillow I just want to Hug. O and IPhone user over here too....all day.

Sweetz: Didn't know you suffered a loss at 21wks, I'm sooo sorry ma'am. 

Lisalee: Yayy for your first magazine!!! You'll be buying clothes in no time. O and how cool my nails only grow when I'm prego, unfortunately I still have pimple city but I have a glow now that allows my pimples to shine!!

Lpjkp: I know you're busy at work or tired from work but just wanted to say HI!!!

And so sorry to the women for AF showing, Sept. Is a couple days away. Don't worry you'll be back in the game in no time.

Hi to all the ladies I missed!!! GL to all the ladies, and BayBeeEm missing you still. I will say it until you return, we started this thread together, and I sooo want us to finish it together along with Bama and yal BFP's!!! <3 ya


----------



## kanicky73

MnJ you just made me totally laugh out loud!!!! Gosh idk about that but all I know is it hurts! LOL


----------



## kanicky73

thanks never! ya I just have to remember that she really doesnt hate me, its just hormones! Hope you are feeling good!


----------



## kanicky73

Oh I forgot to mention too, I decided to not take the soy this month. It may or may not be the right decision but its the one I made. So we shall see...... 
Ok, wow I was really a chatty kathy tonite, phew ok I am off to bed for reals this time. 
Ny Nite!


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies. I'm almost positive we conceived our son doggie style as well. I have a tipped cervix and uterus, so that position is really confortable for me, but I agree with Kanicky, at times in my cycle it can be painful depending on how low my cervix is. Kanicky, try it when your cervix is higher. Alright well Hubby is home so I gotta go. Good luck to all you women!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity and Lpjkp :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

armymama2012: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing September 1st

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed; Missing you :hugs:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :coffee:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :flower:

HisGrace: CD 7/ waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: CD1/ AF in town :growlmad: Test Date:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: CD 1/ AF showed :thumbup:


----------



## Aspe

Army..so sorry about af showing .. Lots of :dust: to you

Never..what was your IP like and when did you experience it, if you don't mine me asking.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok trying to catch up before I pass out...

Army...SS the witch got you. :(

Tonight was movie night for me too...rented Hunger Games....AWESOME movie!! I highly recommend it.

As for doggie style....owe. That is all I have to say. DH loves it...it hurt me. Lol! I'm pretty sure I conceived this time in missionary....but I also held my hips and butt up in the air for a couple minutes lol I must of looked really goofy.

I have yet to try truffles bc don't those have nuts? I'm highly allergic to most nuts. Peanuts and pistachios are the only ones I can eat.

I lost my 2nd at 21 weeks. Physically and emotionally very painful. I was actually kicked in my stomach. Long story and maybe one day when I'm not so exhausted I will share with you lovely ladies. 

Hate to post and run but got to get a little sleep. I will be back tomorrow hopefully with a lovely us pic for everybody to see!!


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.

Army- I am so sorry AF got you. I must have missed this post. If you conceive this next cycle will you husband be home in time for the delivery?


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.
> 
> Army- I am so sorry AF got you. I must have missed this post. If you conceive this next cycle will you husband be home in time for the delivery?Click to expand...

Nope, the only way he'd be home is if we got pregnant while he was actually deployed so we know that wont work!


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> Sweetz- Thanks! you crack me up to lol you bitch you lmao
> 
> Oh Janelley- Ok so reading your post about burning man...well the only way i know what that is is thanks to MAlcom in the middle...I love that episode...have you ever gone and have you ever saw that episode? i was wondering if it was really liked that lmao!!! oh i am in such a better mood when i get on here lol oh and your birth story reminds of the one my mom tells about my birth lol...she says that she was in labor for ever and the doctor finally said well that baby is too big to come out so they were prepping her for a csection...well once everyone left the room but my dad all of a sudden my mom goes the babys coming and my dad is all like yeah i know the baby is fine they will get it out soon...she goes no the baby is coming now get the dr. he runs out finds a nurse who comes behind him bascially thinking he is nuts bc they just said i was stuck...and she looks at my mom and i guess i was crowning at the point she says oh shit and runs and gets the dr. he comes in and goes see i scared her out with threating a csection....lmao...i was big to... 22 1/2 in and 9 pounds even. gotta love funny birth stories!
> 
> Aspe- considering it is still not a true flow yet you might still be in it! if you read back in the posts you can read my weird pregnancies withmy boys.
> 
> Shelifa- for low sperm count they recommend every other day bc if you do it everyday there might not bee that much there and sperm live for up to 72 hours and they really should be waiting for the egg rather than the egg waiting for them bc the egg doesnt last long...hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i gotta get my homework done now or dh will have the internet all night...booo...i will check in later!

Dh's count is good so thankfully that is not an issue :winkwink:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Never, the spit DOES dry quick :D
> And like you said, we are TTC women...but also women who have suffered losses which make us so much more sensitive and easily sore on certain things :hugs:
> Yay for second trimester!
> 
> Bamagirl, let's get pregnant around the same time! How has this cycle felt for you? Better? I am trying to be less fixated this cycle myself.
> 
> Krissy, why does he want a July baby? Were you excited for your oldest to be in kindergarten? Did you snap a picture? :)
> 
> Armymama, yay for dip!
> 
> Kanicky, I haven't told my spouse about O because I secretly want him to get out of bed after and let me take care of it myself. Because I totally feel pressured too!
> 
> Sweetz, continue to tell me how hilarious and awesome I am ;)
> Hope you get some pain relief honey!
> Tomorrow is US? HELL YEAH!
> 
> Shefali, it'll happen! :hugs: I still get down some days too.
> 
> Janelley, I love wondering if my husband and I made a baby after some love making!
> 
> Aspe, will eagerly be waiting to hear about your appointment. Feels so far away :(
> 
> Garfie, I hope it is O! I have had awful gas pains lately but nothing in my diet should be giving it so I wonder if mine is O related! On my honeymoon I had gas pains so bad that I couldn't enjoy The National Museum in Copenhagen...but I ended up with a BFP!

Thanks dear..i am just hoping it happens super soon!! :winkwink:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Shefali- I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Look at this as a temporary situation. It WILL happen. BD can become a chore when TTC. I honestly did not do it everyday most of the time. Every other day should work fine. Or early morning on 1 day and late night the next day. Try to take it easy. It will happen for you. PM me if you need to. :hugs:
> 
> Never- CONGRATS ON 2nd TRIMESTER!!!!! :dance: :dance: dance: How are you enjoying your baby magazines?
> 
> Sweetz- I had no idea that you had a previous MC @ 21 weeks. You are truly a strong woman to get past that. Yeaaaa for your appt tomorrow and the pics!
> 
> Bamagurl- Thanks for checking in on us. Loving your approach and hoping this is your month! :dust:
> 
> Janelly- I meant to tell you a few days ago that the pic of your family was adorable! Your son is just the cutest little thing with a great smile! :)
> 
> AFM- I left out some of my other symptoms. My nails are growing very nicely. I've never had all the nails on my hand be long at the same time! Also, someone told me that my skin has been looking flawless for the past few days and asked what I was doing. I just laughed. ;)
> Bought my 1st baby magazine today. Was surprised at the lack of options- there was only 1 magazine. Maybe I will look elsewhere next time.
> 
> Hope all of you had a good day.

thanks dear.. :hugs: i usually end up with uti because of bding so much around ov time but honestly i shouldnt be complaining. willing to do anything for :baby: :blush: I don't produce natural lubricant so thats a major issue here ( not talking about cm here) if you know what i mean :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> MnJ, maybe doggie was what got me knocked up on my honeymoon ;)

Thats what works for us as well ;) DH loves that style too.. he suffers from shoulder pain so missionary is kind of tiring for him TMI :haha:


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> shefalia- i am so sorry dear! big hugs to you!! I wish I knew how to put those little emoticons on here showing hugs but I havent figured that out yet! I feel your pain. I had to run to Walmart tonite for some things and I took a walk through the baby dept and actually started to cry! ugh!! Anyway, just wanted to be here for you.
> 
> Armymama- sorry AF showed! I was really hoping it was IB!
> 
> Storked and MnJ- that is very ironic cause I am quite sure doggie is how I got pregnant in May. I dont know about you girls but Im not to keen on that position EVERY time! Frankly I think it hurts!
> 
> Janelly- go get em girl!!!
> 
> Nothing new to report on the TTC side, although AF seems to be packing up and hopefully heading out by tomorrow. DH wanted to start tonite but I made up some lame excuse about only doing certain days and sperm count and made it sound all complicated. He got a glazed look over his face and just said oh...ok and walked away. Dodged that bullet for tonite......................... on another note
> I have been having an issue with my 2 year old at bed time. She likes to dig in her dirty diaper and then yell into the monitor that she has poopy! Well cleaning poopy off her hands in not fun! So I think I solved the problem tonite. I took a pair of footy jammies, cut a V in the neck (on the back side) and cut the feets off and put them on her backwards so the zipper is in the back! HAHA! try and get to your diaper now you little stinker!! I sure hope this works!
> 
> Good Night Ladies!!!

thanks for the support dear..means a lot :hugs::hugs::hugs: Which cd are you on now.. maybe we can be ttc buddies or oh well bump buddies this cycle :D


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Quick Pop in before I go to bed.
> 
> Krissy: Thanks for being sooo sweet. And your family sounds so loving and supportive of you. That's a great thing to have in your corner.
> 
> Kanicky: school has already begin here but I do enjoy school shopping, at least for my nieces. Have Fun, I know it's not to much fun to shop for a sassy daughter. I remember those days!
> 
> Garfie: I'm sooo happy to see you ma'am. I know you're busy but love when you pop in
> 
> Hopestruck: I hope you're ok. Missing you bunches!
> 
> Shefali: I'm sooo sad you're going through this and I totally know how you feel, this journey is SOO hard even when you had a loss and even more when others who have no clue about loss advertise their pregnancy. I def wish I could make you feel better but I've been there before and sometimes it's a process that only you can get over. Bc I too wanted to be prego so bad after my m/c and even more I wanted that same baby back that was taken away from me, so instead I went right back in TTC after D&C but suffered another failure of a pregnancy. The 2nd m/c was more than I could handle. Long story short. Dont give up and please don't stay in one spot Bc you or I can't get back what we loss. Move on and I'm sure you'll find even more happiness in your pregnancy to come, at least I am. GL
> 
> Aspe: Hope this is it and the spotting is IB, I had it in all 3 pregnancies.
> 
> Stork: You are def my positive pillow I just want to Hug. O and IPhone user over here too....all day.
> 
> Sweetz: Didn't know you suffered a loss at 21wks, I'm sooo sorry ma'am.
> 
> Lisalee: Yayy for your first magazine!!! You'll be buying clothes in no time. O and how cool my nails only grow when I'm prego, unfortunately I still have pimple city but I have a glow now that allows my pimples to shine!!
> 
> Lpjkp: I know you're busy at work or tired from work but just wanted to say HI!!!
> 
> And so sorry to the women for AF showing, Sept. Is a couple days away. Don't worry you'll be back in the game in no time.
> 
> Hi to all the ladies I missed!!! GL to all the ladies, and BayBeeEm missing you still. I will say it until you return, we started this thread together, and I sooo want us to finish it together along with Bama and yal BFP's!!! <3 ya

thanks sweety :hugs::hugs: i am feeling much better after talking to you ladies.. i get my low days and i tend to go in a shell avoiding calls and internet as well.. :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

AFM i just ordered FertileCm and FertiliTea online.. waiting for it to reach me asap.. I hope they help me to get our BFP this cycle :thumbup: I also use preseed and ladycup to hold the spermies in :winkwink: bought softcup this time. lets see how it goes. they look quite big to me :wacko:


----------



## lisalee1

shefali83 said:


> AFM i just ordered FertileCm and FertiliTea online.. waiting for it to reach me asap.. I hope they help me to get our BFP this cycle :thumbup: I also use preseed and ladycup to hold the spermies in :winkwink: bought softcup this time. lets see how it goes. they look quite big to me :wacko:

I tried FertileCM but unfortunately it didn't work for me. There are lots of success stories on the internet tho so PLEASE let me know if it works for you. I had to stick to a lubricant. I used pre-seed. I tried Conceive Plus lubricant too but didn't like it b/c it dried out too fast. 

If you don't produce your own lubricant and are not using any, you will get sore- especially if you BD everyday. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't do that to yourself. Ouch! Please use a lubricant.


----------



## lisalee1

Army- I'm sorry this wasn't your month. Sometimes, the stress of getting pregnant on demand can be too much. Pregnancy is not something we can just make happen at our own will. 
Let me share a little of my story- my husband had a job in which it would have been really bad for me to get pregnant at a certain time of the year. We decided that if we didn't fall pregnant by a certain time frame, I would get back on BC pills until later on during the year. Long story short, I didn't fall pregnant in that time frame but I also didn't get back on the BC pills. I ended up getting pregnant in the 1st month that we deemed would not have been ideal! That was the 1st month that the pressure of getting pregnant was relieved from me (no pressure from him tho) and I wonder if that played a part in it. That was also the month that I had gotten an HSG, not used OPKs, and was on vacation. So it could be a combination of things. 

Keep in mind that my husband never pressured me. I put this pressure on myself. He didn't know I was using OPKs or was trying my best to time sex. 

So I'm just saying that a lot of times it happens when we least expect it. Different things work for different people. I really hope this is your month. But please don't put too much pressure on yourself (easier said than done). I still like the idea of the fertile monitor b/c I don't think it's a bad idea to know when you're fertile. Best of luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> AFM i just ordered FertileCm and FertiliTea online.. waiting for it to reach me asap.. I hope they help me to get our BFP this cycle :thumbup: I also use preseed and ladycup to hold the spermies in :winkwink: bought softcup this time. lets see how it goes. they look quite big to me :wacko:
> 
> I tried FertileCM but unfortunately it didn't work for me. There are lots of success stories on the internet tho so PLEASE let me know if it works for you. I had to stick to a lubricant. I used pre-seed. I tried Conceive Plus lubricant too but didn't like it b/c it dried out too fast.
> 
> If you don't produce your own lubricant and are not using any, you will get sore- especially if you BD everyday. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't do that to yourself. Ouch! Please use a lubricant.Click to expand...

I dont have issues with producing ewcm but cant produce any lubricant for :sex:. 
I have been using preseed and i totally vouch for it. 

We always use lube for :sex:. Penetration isn't possible at all without a lube(TMI).


----------



## lisalee1

shefali83 said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> AFM i just ordered FertileCm and FertiliTea online.. waiting for it to reach me asap.. I hope they help me to get our BFP this cycle :thumbup: I also use preseed and ladycup to hold the spermies in :winkwink: bought softcup this time. lets see how it goes. they look quite big to me :wacko:
> 
> I tried FertileCM but unfortunately it didn't work for me. There are lots of success stories on the internet tho so PLEASE let me know if it works for you. I had to stick to a lubricant. I used pre-seed. I tried Conceive Plus lubricant too but didn't like it b/c it dried out too fast.
> 
> If you don't produce your own lubricant and are not using any, you will get sore- especially if you BD everyday. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't do that to yourself. Ouch! Please use a lubricant.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have issues with producing ewcm but cant produce any lubricant for :sex:.
> I have been using preseed and i totally vouch for it.
> 
> We always use lube for :sex:. Penetration isn't possible at all without a lube(TMI).Click to expand...

OK Good. That makes me feel better. I was worried that you were trying to go without using anything.


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> AFM i just ordered FertileCm and FertiliTea online.. waiting for it to reach me asap.. I hope they help me to get our BFP this cycle :thumbup: I also use preseed and ladycup to hold the spermies in :winkwink: bought softcup this time. lets see how it goes. they look quite big to me :wacko:
> 
> I tried FertileCM but unfortunately it didn't work for me. There are lots of success stories on the internet tho so PLEASE let me know if it works for you. I had to stick to a lubricant. I used pre-seed. I tried Conceive Plus lubricant too but didn't like it b/c it dried out too fast.
> 
> If you don't produce your own lubricant and are not using any, you will get sore- especially if you BD everyday. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't do that to yourself. Ouch! Please use a lubricant.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have issues with producing ewcm but cant produce any lubricant for :sex:.
> I have been using preseed and i totally vouch for it.
> 
> We always use lube for :sex:. Penetration isn't possible at all without a lube(TMI).Click to expand...
> 
> OK Good. That makes me feel better. I was worried that you were trying to go without using anything.Click to expand...

LOL no way.. i would probably die :haha::haha: Though i still get sore.. Nomatter how much i use artificial lube is never enough for sore free :sex:


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies (well nearly afternoon where is the time going?):winkwink:

Army - So sorry this isn't your month - not looking like it's going to be mine either :cry:

Lisalee - How are you feeling today hun any new symptoms for us?:flower: 

Shefali - Aw hun I know what you mean about shrinking back into your shell - some mornings I don't want to get up, although I am pleased to say I am feeling less like that and more able to tackle the world - even when my best friend says shes pregnant and thanks for helping her work out her one cycle after coming of the BCP:dohh:

Sweetz - :happydance: can't wait to see that u/s pic of your beautiful baby:flower:

Never - :happydance: how are you feeling today glad you are glowing shame about the pimples:cry:

Angel - Hope you are feeling good today hun and your symptoms are progressing:happydance:

Baby - I agree with the other ladies - missing you :cry:

Greg - Where are you?:flower:

Bama - Loving your relaxed approach - wish I could do that but I'm to much of a control freak - I need to know:dohh:

Storked - Have you thought about using one of his ties - to tie him up much more fun than cuffs if he's scared:winkwink: so have you O yet or are you like me and don't know? - thought I had but my temps say otherwise:cry: If hubby won't play ball and put on his sexy lab coat buy one - Ebay :haha:

Janelley - :happydance: gorgeous pictures of your family they grow so quick so lovely to have these memories and so kind that you share them with us:flower:

Krissy - You are one busy mama - but yet you always seem to have time for others - I wish I could pop on here more often but between the kids (one who is autistic), 2 dogs a cat and a hamster plus avon ooops not forgetting hubby:haha: my days just go by in a blur:flower:

Hi to all the other ladies :flower:

AFM - I am on CD12 now - Monitor still on HIGH - maybe this month I won't get a PEAK will just be great to know I ovulate again:happydance:


:hugs:

X


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies just popping in quickly at lunchtime. I read 10 pages last night and was tired afterwards I couldnt even post :blush::haha::sleep:, so forgive me. I am reading and keeping up :winkwink:

Garfie, CD12 is still early so I'm sure you will ovulate this month :hugs:. 

Sweetz, looking forward to seeing the US pic as well :happydance:

Never, how you doing lady? Thanks for always trying to keep us together and summarizing updates, you're an absolute star :kiss:

Lisalee, how's things today?

Shefali, :hugs:

Hopestruck, if you're lurking missing you< i hope you are recovering ok :hugs:

Army :hugs::hugs::hugs:, I think that's all I need to say for now

lisalee, I agree with your post 100%, I went through similar and I know loads of couples in the same boat. It's being able to find that relaxed approach. Army, I force myself to think of anything but babies when we :sex:, sounds mad but I think it helps!:wacko:


Janelly, Bama, Storked, Krissy and everybody else :hi:


AFM... I've been quite good the past two days, symptoms are not too bad which of course had me worried :growlmad:. But I've just made Thai soup and as much as I like it every mouthful is making me want to heave :sick:. Temps are still high so I'm semi-content for the moment. I looked into progesterone cream but after some research I've decided to avoid it until I see my RMC specialist on 6th Sept. I'm not sure if anybody uses it, or is thinking about it when you get your BFP but this article swayed me to wait - https://miscarriage.about.com/od/treatment/f/progcream.htm . I was panicking about progesteron as my GP won't prescribe it, but I dont even know if I need it :wacko:


----------



## Storked

Shefali, yay for doggie!
I use soft cups and find them very easy to get in there and get out. I actually really really like them and may get a Diva Cup for actual AF. Right when I get my shewee ;)

Army, boo to the witch getting you!

Garfie, no idea when I O this cycle. I am playing it relaxed and just getting in the sex :happydance:
I don't think I can tie him up with anything if he isn't willing- he is very strong with sexy muscly abs and arms... (heavy panting) :D
Yay for a high!


----------



## Storked

Angel I think we have had a few ladies use the cream :)


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies; it's 9:03am over here.

Aspe: I def don't have any problem with you asking me; with all my Pregnancies I had IB on 8-10DPO. Which IB occurs around 6-10 DPO so they say. The IB lasted like 3 days only noticeable when I wipe which is a light pink color which can also be a brown coloring. With my pregnancies it was followed by slight cramping in my lower abdomen which felt like AF cramps. Once I got it I would test 3-4 days later resulting in my BFP. Some say IB means low progesterone levels but don't read to much into it, Bc I don't know how true that is. But I def hope that's what it is for you.

Garfie: Yayy always happy to hear from you. And woe yes ma'am your schedule is def taken up which is a great thing. I wish I could be that busy!! The CBFM: on high peak still?! I never used them but all those high days would def tire me out!

Shefali: Again I'm sorry, but you know we're always here for you! Bc we're all going through or went through the same thing. Head Up chin up!! And I hope that fertilaid tea works for you. You'll get it though. I just know you will.

Armymama: O my I mustve missed that post. I'm sorry AF showed up. I was sooo rooting for you. But as much as I know you wanted it this time, you still have one more chance that you know if to get it,dont give up, you never know what God can do for you!

Lisalee: o my, I enjoyed your story, how amazing that was to happen. I agree with you it can happen when we least expect it.

Sweets: Whenever you find energy I def want to hear that story. Again I'm sorry. BTW: YAYYY YOUR U/S is today!! I know it will go well. Have fun and ask lots of questions!!

AngelSerenity: I totally understand how you feel about catching up, heehee, at least you do post. Thank you. About the progesterone, the website that you retrieved it from wasn't as informative and helpful it seemed to be talking more about store bought progesterone and it really didn't underline the pros or cons from it. The ladies on here had a convo about this topic awhile ago on here some far pages ago. And honestly progesterone can't stop a m/c from happening if it's some underlining problems such as chromosomal abnormaltilities. I am on progesterone crinone gel 8% my doctor prescribed me and it's absolutely a saver for me. It helps women who suffered from m/c's, also in many other ways unknown to you or me. Now I wouldn't buy the store bought kind that the website that you referred to is talking about, the only promising kind is the ones you need a prescription for. Bc I'm on my iPhone it will take awhile to type you the accurate info that I recieved for progesterone. So I will pm you the info. I've been using it since I was 4wks and last week was my last week to use it and Angel honestly sweety I am sooo grateful for it, Bc it did help, a Woman's placenta isn't producing progesterone until 12wks prego but any time before that my progesterone could've dropped at any time evn though I tested high @ 4wks. Do more research about it, ask your doc about it before going with one website and saying No. I'm always rooting for you ma'am and ESP. For you to do whatever you can for this baby. <3 ya!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity and Lpjkp :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :coffee:

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed; Missing you :hugs:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :coffee:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :winkwink:

HisGrace: CD 7/ waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: CD1/ AF in town :growlmad: Test Date:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: CD 1/ AF showed :growlmad:

armymama2012: CD2/ AF showed :thumbup:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Cheers Never, there is so much conflicting information about! I'm just on the 'can I wait until the 6th September before I do anything' mode but I think I'm going to have to. My appointment with the RMC specialist is then...

And I do agree, it needs to be prescribed so looks like I have to wait. Sorry, i should have made myself clear, I was talking about the ones you can get off the internet xoxox


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies leaving in about an hour for appointment. Excited but nervous. Woke up to horrible ms and *eh-hem * gas bubbles. Not sure where those are coming from lol. I will definetly update y'all when I get back. :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I have been gassy too. Are we in sync? ;)
Update with pictures!


----------



## MnJ

Angel & Lpj - what dpo are u today?


----------



## Sweetz33

I think so Storked!! Haha!!


----------



## Krissy485

ok so i was working on my nice long reply to yall since i havent posted since last night...my ob dr office called and the receptionist i talked today was such a B**** that i couldnt believe it. i know i told yall that i spoke to two different poeple about my insurance issues there and that my new insurance wont go into affect till sat. well the other two people told me dont worry about since i have medicaid and if medicaid dont pick it up they cant come after me for it since all i have is medicaid...well this :witch: told me that the other two people were wrong and i will be held accountable for the charge and have to pay it...and i know it would be a few hundred dollars since it is an ob...so i said fine change me till next week when my insurance is correct....oh then they only had a 3pm right when my kids are about to get out of school....seriously....soo pissed right now cant see straight...must go clean that is what i do when i am upset i clean......grrrrr........:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

i jut want answers is that too much to ask? all though i am sure she would tell me well since you carried the first mc tilll 11.5 weeks and it was a blighted ovum it shows you can carry especially since you had 3 previous pregnancies that went to term..and this last mc happens to alot of people so it was just bad luck...i see it now...so why bother going right?!?!?!?!?


----------



## lpjkp

Afternoon everyone!! Hope you're all well! Yet again people have been chatterboxes while I've been gone so I'll do my best to catch up!

*MnJ:* Hey fellow pregnant lady! Im officially 14dpo today and 2 days late for AF (AF was a definite no show and, since then, I feel wet down there a lot from the CM!)Ive been amazed by how quickly things happened for me because I only got the faintest line at 14dpo with my mc, yet this pregnancy I have a line darker than the control on FRER on 14dpo! Keeps me smiling until my doctors appointment! How many dpo are you today? How are you feeling?

*Sweetz: *I cannot contain my excitement that, in a couple of hours, we will all have a brand new US piccie to croon over!! Good luck with your appointment and hope your not-so-little bean will be bouncing around the screen saying hi mommy!

*Angel: *As difficult as it is, try your best not to overworry until you can get to the doctors...stress will not make your little bean very happy! At the minute, he/she is all snuggled in and happy and thats what you should keep thinking! I definitely agree with Never that the best cream would be on prescriptionif youre too worried, could you not just schedule a blood test/explain your concerns to try and get an earlier appointment? Sending positive thoughts your waythis IS your miracle rainbow baby!!!!
Also, try not to worry about the lack of symptomsright now, we should be enjoying these good days before the clouds roll in and we feel awful everyday! Sickness and vomit is just around the corner, so youd better get ready!

*Lisa*: Loved reading your story about how you got pregnantits so amazing yet frustrating isnt it how you can try so hard and then, when you stop trying, it just seems to happen? Id never have believed that myself until it happened to us, and now I wonder why we bothered making such an effort in the first place!
*Never: *Hi back! Luckily Ive got the day off from work today, but it ramps up from tomorrowI dont know how Ill cope, I feel like a walking zombie at the minute!! At least the Paralympics are only on for around 10-ish days so Ill finish 9th September for a well-deserved rest!

*Garfie:* YAY for highs on CBFM!!! Remember your tips to me and you should be fine and knocked up in no time!! If youve just dusted it off, maybe it will be like my first month when it gave me 6 days of high to get used to me? Dont tire yourself out, and your peak WILL come! Maybe your cycle is going to be a little longer this month (YAY if it is!!), or maybe your cycle wont end at all and youll be preggo (DOUBLE YAY if it is!)?

*Storked*: HmmmmI get the whole DH not liking being tied up...but desperate times call for desperate measures!! And desperate measures resorts to bribery and promises to do whatever he wants if he lets you!! With my DH, its the promise that Ill allow him to play video games/cook/clean for him etcWAIT A MINUTE! I do that anyway! My DH is such a lazy man! Haha!

*Kanicky:* YAY for AF leaving the building!! Have your week or so of relaxation then ramp it up ready to catch that eggie!! This is your BFP month!

*Shefali:* I found pre-seed fantasticI was having the problem where I felt like I was drier than Ghandis flip flop down there,and the pre-seed sorted it out so much! Ive got to say though, when we decided this month to give up the TTC for a couple of months, my juices really started flowing again (I think we were so much more relaxed and DTD for fun rather than baby making), and that was the month I conceived!

*Army:* Sorry that the witch got youstay positive, do something that you wouldnt be able to do if you were pregnant, and gear yourself up ready for another attempt, because THIS MONTH IS YOUR MONTH! As hard as it is, try not to think about it being your last monthI found it hard to listen to people when they told me itll happen when you relax, and it took for me to get as frustrated, angry and upset as you are feeling right now to say Ive had enough, were taking a few months not TTC nowand a couple of weeks later got my BFPIm convinced its because I finally let go of all that tension and unhappiness and really relaxed for once and just enjoyed that intimacy with my DH without thinking about babies. Good luck and fingers crossed for you!!x

Hello also to *Janelley, Krissy, BayBeeEM/Hope/Bama *(Miss you ladies!) and any other ladies Ive not been thorough enough to remember!xxx

*AS FOR THE POSITION I THINK I CONCEIVED IN (READING OTHER WOMENS POSTS): *Im almost certain we conceived doggie style! 

*AFM: *Enjoying my day off today! Had my first day back at work yesterday and had to endure comments like Hmm, theres something different about you, but I cant put my finger on iterr, thanks! I just smiled sweetly, whilst instead, I was thinking oh gosh, dont let me be sick in front of all these people!! Not vomited yet, but theres times when I feel awful!! Breast soreness has decided to ramp it up with a vengeance (Was driving today and was thinking OWCH! with ever bump!) and tired like Ive never been before in my life!! And I have accomplished my first pregnancy milestoneDTD WITH MY DH!! It sounds small, but I was so terrified to DTD because last time we did and I was pregnant, I miscarried just afterthis time, Im pleased to report, was uneventful and I didnt bleed (Though it did feel a little uncomfortable!) Also had a chat with DH too, which I feel better about, and turns out my DH has been a little distant because hes scared to get excited in case it all happens againI think hell feel a little better soon, hopefully!
Not much else to report, really! Going to go lie down on the sofa for half hour and snuggle the doggies to try and save some of this energy I think!!x


----------



## lpjkp

*Krissy:* So sorry to hear about all the trouble that your having...I'm sorry I can't offer any advice (I'm in the UK, so we have the NHS instead of insurance, so I don't understand it too much), but sending hugs your way and hope you get the answers that you're hoping for...just because you've proved you CAN carry to full-term (And that is an important factor to remember and stay positive about!) there's no reason why you wouldn't want to/need to know why you've been having problems now...I hope they're more cooperative with you, just keep trying xxx


----------



## Storked

Krissy ugh I hate insurance stuff. I had to call and raise all kinds of hell after my D&C because they had only sent it to one of my insurance companies. 

Lpjkp, I don't have anything to bribe my guy with. He is pretty perfect hehe!
Good symptoms girl!


----------



## lpjkp

Storked: you must have a one in a million guy if hes perfect! Haha! My guy isn't mr perfect, hes mr streaked with imperfections and a typical guy but a lovely guy all the same!! :) x


----------



## MnJ

lpjkp said:


> Afternoon everyone!! Hope you're all well! Yet again people have been chatterboxes while I've been gone so I'll do my best to catch up!
> 
> *MnJ:* Hey fellow pregnant lady! Im officially 14dpo today and 2 days late for AF (AF was a definite no show and, since then, I feel wet down there a lot from the CM!)Ive been amazed by how quickly things happened for me because I only got the faintest line at 14dpo with my mc, yet this pregnancy I have a line darker than the control on FRER on 14dpo! Keeps me smiling until my doctors appointment! How many dpo are you today? How are you feeling?
> 
> *Sweetz: *I cannot contain my excitement that, in a couple of hours, we will all have a brand new US piccie to croon over!! Good luck with your appointment and hope your not-so-little bean will be bouncing around the screen saying hi mommy!
> 
> *Angel: *As difficult as it is, try your best not to overworry until you can get to the doctors...stress will not make your little bean very happy! At the minute, he/she is all snuggled in and happy and thats what you should keep thinking! I definitely agree with Never that the best cream would be on prescriptionif youre too worried, could you not just schedule a blood test/explain your concerns to try and get an earlier appointment? Sending positive thoughts your waythis IS your miracle rainbow baby!!!!
> Also, try not to worry about the lack of symptomsright now, we should be enjoying these good days before the clouds roll in and we feel awful everyday! Sickness and vomit is just around the corner, so youd better get ready!
> 
> *Lisa*: Loved reading your story about how you got pregnantits so amazing yet frustrating isnt it how you can try so hard and then, when you stop trying, it just seems to happen? Id never have believed that myself until it happened to us, and now I wonder why we bothered making such an effort in the first place!
> *Never: *Hi back! Luckily Ive got the day off from work today, but it ramps up from tomorrowI dont know how Ill cope, I feel like a walking zombie at the minute!! At least the Paralympics are only on for around 10-ish days so Ill finish 9th September for a well-deserved rest!
> 
> *Garfie:* YAY for highs on CBFM!!! Remember your tips to me and you should be fine and knocked up in no time!! If youve just dusted it off, maybe it will be like my first month when it gave me 6 days of high to get used to me? Dont tire yourself out, and your peak WILL come! Maybe your cycle is going to be a little longer this month (YAY if it is!!), or maybe your cycle wont end at all and youll be preggo (DOUBLE YAY if it is!)?
> 
> *Storked*: HmmmmI get the whole DH not liking being tied up...but desperate times call for desperate measures!! And desperate measures resorts to bribery and promises to do whatever he wants if he lets you!! With my DH, its the promise that Ill allow him to play video games/cook/clean for him etcWAIT A MINUTE! I do that anyway! My DH is such a lazy man! Haha!
> 
> *Kanicky:* YAY for AF leaving the building!! Have your week or so of relaxation then ramp it up ready to catch that eggie!! This is your BFP month!
> 
> *Shefali:* I found pre-seed fantasticI was having the problem where I felt like I was drier than Ghandis flip flop down there,and the pre-seed sorted it out so much! Ive got to say though, when we decided this month to give up the TTC for a couple of months, my juices really started flowing again (I think we were so much more relaxed and DTD for fun rather than baby making), and that was the month I conceived!
> 
> *Army:* Sorry that the witch got youstay positive, do something that you wouldnt be able to do if you were pregnant, and gear yourself up ready for another attempt, because THIS MONTH IS YOUR MONTH! As hard as it is, try not to think about it being your last monthI found it hard to listen to people when they told me itll happen when you relax, and it took for me to get as frustrated, angry and upset as you are feeling right now to say Ive had enough, were taking a few months not TTC nowand a couple of weeks later got my BFPIm convinced its because I finally let go of all that tension and unhappiness and really relaxed for once and just enjoyed that intimacy with my DH without thinking about babies. Good luck and fingers crossed for you!!x
> 
> Hello also to *Janelley, Krissy, BayBeeEM/Hope/Bama *(Miss you ladies!) and any other ladies Ive not been thorough enough to remember!xxx
> 
> *AS FOR THE POSITION I THINK I CONCEIVED IN (READING OTHER WOMENS POSTS): *Im almost certain we conceived doggie style!
> 
> *AFM: *Enjoying my day off today! Had my first day back at work yesterday and had to endure comments like Hmm, theres something different about you, but I cant put my finger on iterr, thanks! I just smiled sweetly, whilst instead, I was thinking oh gosh, dont let me be sick in front of all these people!! Not vomited yet, but theres times when I feel awful!! Breast soreness has decided to ramp it up with a vengeance (Was driving today and was thinking OWCH! with ever bump!) and tired like Ive never been before in my life!! And I have accomplished my first pregnancy milestoneDTD WITH MY DH!! It sounds small, but I was so terrified to DTD because last time we did and I was pregnant, I miscarried just afterthis time, Im pleased to report, was uneventful and I didnt bleed (Though it did feel a little uncomfortable!) Also had a chat with DH too, which I feel better about, and turns out my DH has been a little distant because hes scared to get excited in case it all happens againI think hell feel a little better soon, hopefully!
> Not much else to report, really! Going to go lie down on the sofa for half hour and snuggle the doggies to try and save some of this energy I think!!x

Im tellin ya Im on to something here with the doggy style!! lol. Im 14dpo too!! I didnt O until cd17 tho so Im only 4w2d. I have been poas every morning still trying to reassure myself that the line will get darker, it was SO faint on Monday! Its somewhat darker after a few minutes but def not as dark as the control line. I just keep reminding myself that Im early. According to fertility friend af isnt even due til tomorrow. I'll feel a little better after follow b/w next week and see the numbers going up like they're supposed to. I'll feel even BETTER once I get the u/s she said would be scheduled once the #s reach a certain point. Assume 6 weekish?


----------



## Storked

He must be perfect if I have nothing to bribe him with right? :D


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Morning ladies (well nearly afternoon where is the time going?):winkwink:
> 
> Army - So sorry this isn't your month - not looking like it's going to be mine either :cry:
> 
> Lisalee - How are you feeling today hun any new symptoms for us?:flower:
> 
> Shefali - Aw hun I know what you mean about shrinking back into your shell - some mornings I don't want to get up, although I am pleased to say I am feeling less like that and more able to tackle the world - even when my best friend says shes pregnant and thanks for helping her work out her one cycle after coming of the BCP:dohh:
> 
> Sweetz - :happydance: can't wait to see that u/s pic of your beautiful baby:flower:
> 
> Never - :happydance: how are you feeling today glad you are glowing shame about the pimples:cry:
> 
> Angel - Hope you are feeling good today hun and your symptoms are progressing:happydance:
> 
> Baby - I agree with the other ladies - missing you :cry:
> 
> Greg - Where are you?:flower:
> 
> Bama - Loving your relaxed approach - wish I could do that but I'm to much of a control freak - I need to know:dohh:
> 
> Storked - Have you thought about using one of his ties - to tie him up much more fun than cuffs if he's scared:winkwink: so have you O yet or are you like me and don't know? - thought I had but my temps say otherwise:cry: If hubby won't play ball and put on his sexy lab coat buy one - Ebay :haha:
> 
> Janelley - :happydance: gorgeous pictures of your family they grow so quick so lovely to have these memories and so kind that you share them with us:flower:
> 
> Krissy - You are one busy mama - but yet you always seem to have time for others - I wish I could pop on here more often but between the kids (one who is autistic), 2 dogs a cat and a hamster plus avon ooops not forgetting hubby:haha: my days just go by in a blur:flower:
> 
> Hi to all the other ladies :flower:
> 
> AFM - I am on CD12 now - Monitor still on HIGH - maybe this month I won't get a PEAK will just be great to know I ovulate again:happydance:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks dear for making me feel better... i know i will always feel sad about it. Its a life long thing now.. there is days i feel better as well.. i guess its too raw rightnow maybe :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies just popping in quickly at lunchtime. I read 10 pages last night and was tired afterwards I couldnt even post :blush::haha::sleep:, so forgive me. I am reading and keeping up :winkwink:
> 
> Garfie, CD12 is still early so I'm sure you will ovulate this month :hugs:.
> 
> Sweetz, looking forward to seeing the US pic as well :happydance:
> 
> Never, how you doing lady? Thanks for always trying to keep us together and summarizing updates, you're an absolute star :kiss:
> 
> Lisalee, how's things today?
> 
> Shefali, :hugs:
> 
> Hopestruck, if you're lurking missing you< i hope you are recovering ok :hugs:
> 
> Army :hugs::hugs::hugs:, I think that's all I need to say for now
> 
> lisalee, I agree with your post 100%, I went through similar and I know loads of couples in the same boat. It's being able to find that relaxed approach. Army, I force myself to think of anything but babies when we :sex:, sounds mad but I think it helps!:wacko:
> 
> 
> Janelly, Bama, Storked, Krissy and everybody else :hi:
> 
> 
> AFM... I've been quite good the past two days, symptoms are not too bad which of course had me worried :growlmad:. But I've just made Thai soup and as much as I like it every mouthful is making me want to heave :sick:. Temps are still high so I'm semi-content for the moment. I looked into progesterone cream but after some research I've decided to avoid it until I see my RMC specialist on 6th Sept. I'm not sure if anybody uses it, or is thinking about it when you get your BFP but this article swayed me to wait - https://miscarriage.about.com/od/treatment/f/progcream.htm . I was panicking about progesteron as my GP won't prescribe it, but I dont even know if I need it :wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, yay for doggie!
> I use soft cups and find them very easy to get in there and get out. I actually really really like them and may get a Diva Cup for actual AF. Right when I get my shewee ;)
> 
> Army, boo to the witch getting you!
> 
> Garfie, no idea when I O this cycle. I am playing it relaxed and just getting in the sex :happydance:
> I don't think I can tie him up with anything if he isn't willing- he is very strong with sexy muscly abs and arms... (heavy panting) :D
> Yay for a high!

I am on my 5th day of af so very light bleeding. tried soft cup today for the first time. its quite comfy though yes.. its big :) I hope the removal would be easy as well. i am quite worried about that. i love ladycup. removal is lil painful for me though. I love the fact that it can be reused..


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> GM ladies; it's 9:03am over here.
> 
> Aspe: I def don't have any problem with you asking me; with all my Pregnancies I had IB on 8-10DPO. Which IB occurs around 6-10 DPO so they say. The IB lasted like 3 days only noticeable when I wipe which is a light pink color which can also be a brown coloring. With my pregnancies it was followed by slight cramping in my lower abdomen which felt like AF cramps. Once I got it I would test 3-4 days later resulting in my BFP. Some say IB means low progesterone levels but don't read to much into it, Bc I don't know how true that is. But I def hope that's what it is for you.
> 
> Garfie: Yayy always happy to hear from you. And woe yes ma'am your schedule is def taken up which is a great thing. I wish I could be that busy!! The CBFM: on high peak still?! I never used them but all those high days would def tire me out!
> 
> Shefali: Again I'm sorry, but you know we're always here for you! Bc we're all going through or went through the same thing. Head Up chin up!! And I hope that fertilaid tea works for you. You'll get it though. I just know you will.
> 
> Armymama: O my I mustve missed that post. I'm sorry AF showed up. I was sooo rooting for you. But as much as I know you wanted it this time, you still have one more chance that you know if to get it,dont give up, you never know what God can do for you!
> 
> Lisalee: o my, I enjoyed your story, how amazing that was to happen. I agree with you it can happen when we least expect it.
> 
> Sweets: Whenever you find energy I def want to hear that story. Again I'm sorry. BTW: YAYYY YOUR U/S is today!! I know it will go well. Have fun and ask lots of questions!!
> 
> AngelSerenity: I totally understand how you feel about catching up, heehee, at least you do post. Thank you. About the progesterone, the website that you retrieved it from wasn't as informative and helpful it seemed to be talking more about store bought progesterone and it really didn't underline the pros or cons from it. The ladies on here had a convo about this topic awhile ago on here some far pages ago. And honestly progesterone can't stop a m/c from happening if it's some underlining problems such as chromosomal abnormaltilities. I am on progesterone crinone gel 8% my doctor prescribed me and it's absolutely a saver for me. It helps women who suffered from m/c's, also in many other ways unknown to you or me. Now I wouldn't buy the store bought kind that the website that you referred to is talking about, the only promising kind is the ones you need a prescription for. Bc I'm on my iPhone it will take awhile to type you the accurate info that I recieved for progesterone. So I will pm you the info. I've been using it since I was 4wks and last week was my last week to use it and Angel honestly sweety I am sooo grateful for it, Bc it did help, a Woman's placenta isn't producing progesterone until 12wks prego but any time before that my progesterone could've dropped at any time evn though I tested high @ 4wks. Do more research about it, ask your doc about it before going with one website and saying No. I'm always rooting for you ma'am and ESP. For you to do whatever you can for this baby. <3 ya!

thanks sweetie.. love u! u rock :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> Afternoon everyone!! Hope you're all well! Yet again people have been chatterboxes while I've been gone so I'll do my best to catch up!
> 
> *MnJ:* Hey fellow pregnant lady! Im officially 14dpo today and 2 days late for AF (AF was a definite no show and, since then, I feel wet down there a lot from the CM!)Ive been amazed by how quickly things happened for me because I only got the faintest line at 14dpo with my mc, yet this pregnancy I have a line darker than the control on FRER on 14dpo! Keeps me smiling until my doctors appointment! How many dpo are you today? How are you feeling?
> 
> *Sweetz: *I cannot contain my excitement that, in a couple of hours, we will all have a brand new US piccie to croon over!! Good luck with your appointment and hope your not-so-little bean will be bouncing around the screen saying hi mommy!
> 
> *Angel: *As difficult as it is, try your best not to overworry until you can get to the doctors...stress will not make your little bean very happy! At the minute, he/she is all snuggled in and happy and thats what you should keep thinking! I definitely agree with Never that the best cream would be on prescriptionif youre too worried, could you not just schedule a blood test/explain your concerns to try and get an earlier appointment? Sending positive thoughts your waythis IS your miracle rainbow baby!!!!
> Also, try not to worry about the lack of symptomsright now, we should be enjoying these good days before the clouds roll in and we feel awful everyday! Sickness and vomit is just around the corner, so youd better get ready!
> 
> *Lisa*: Loved reading your story about how you got pregnantits so amazing yet frustrating isnt it how you can try so hard and then, when you stop trying, it just seems to happen? Id never have believed that myself until it happened to us, and now I wonder why we bothered making such an effort in the first place!
> *Never: *Hi back! Luckily Ive got the day off from work today, but it ramps up from tomorrowI dont know how Ill cope, I feel like a walking zombie at the minute!! At least the Paralympics are only on for around 10-ish days so Ill finish 9th September for a well-deserved rest!
> 
> *Garfie:* YAY for highs on CBFM!!! Remember your tips to me and you should be fine and knocked up in no time!! If youve just dusted it off, maybe it will be like my first month when it gave me 6 days of high to get used to me? Dont tire yourself out, and your peak WILL come! Maybe your cycle is going to be a little longer this month (YAY if it is!!), or maybe your cycle wont end at all and youll be preggo (DOUBLE YAY if it is!)?
> 
> *Storked*: HmmmmI get the whole DH not liking being tied up...but desperate times call for desperate measures!! And desperate measures resorts to bribery and promises to do whatever he wants if he lets you!! With my DH, its the promise that Ill allow him to play video games/cook/clean for him etcWAIT A MINUTE! I do that anyway! My DH is such a lazy man! Haha!
> 
> *Kanicky:* YAY for AF leaving the building!! Have your week or so of relaxation then ramp it up ready to catch that eggie!! This is your BFP month!
> 
> *Shefali:* I found pre-seed fantasticI was having the problem where I felt like I was drier than Ghandis flip flop down there,and the pre-seed sorted it out so much! Ive got to say though, when we decided this month to give up the TTC for a couple of months, my juices really started flowing again (I think we were so much more relaxed and DTD for fun rather than baby making), and that was the month I conceived!
> 
> *Army:* Sorry that the witch got youstay positive, do something that you wouldnt be able to do if you were pregnant, and gear yourself up ready for another attempt, because THIS MONTH IS YOUR MONTH! As hard as it is, try not to think about it being your last monthI found it hard to listen to people when they told me itll happen when you relax, and it took for me to get as frustrated, angry and upset as you are feeling right now to say Ive had enough, were taking a few months not TTC nowand a couple of weeks later got my BFPIm convinced its because I finally let go of all that tension and unhappiness and really relaxed for once and just enjoyed that intimacy with my DH without thinking about babies. Good luck and fingers crossed for you!!x
> 
> Hello also to *Janelley, Krissy, BayBeeEM/Hope/Bama *(Miss you ladies!) and any other ladies Ive not been thorough enough to remember!xxx
> 
> *AS FOR THE POSITION I THINK I CONCEIVED IN (READING OTHER WOMENS POSTS): *Im almost certain we conceived doggie style!
> 
> *AFM: *Enjoying my day off today! Had my first day back at work yesterday and had to endure comments like Hmm, theres something different about you, but I cant put my finger on iterr, thanks! I just smiled sweetly, whilst instead, I was thinking oh gosh, dont let me be sick in front of all these people!! Not vomited yet, but theres times when I feel awful!! Breast soreness has decided to ramp it up with a vengeance (Was driving today and was thinking OWCH! with ever bump!) and tired like Ive never been before in my life!! And I have accomplished my first pregnancy milestoneDTD WITH MY DH!! It sounds small, but I was so terrified to DTD because last time we did and I was pregnant, I miscarried just afterthis time, Im pleased to report, was uneventful and I didnt bleed (Though it did feel a little uncomfortable!) Also had a chat with DH too, which I feel better about, and turns out my DH has been a little distant because hes scared to get excited in case it all happens againI think hell feel a little better soon, hopefully!
> Not much else to report, really! Going to go lie down on the sofa for half hour and snuggle the doggies to try and save some of this energy I think!!x

lucky u! i cant produce lube at all :cry:


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon everyone!! Hope you're all well! Yet again people have been chatterboxes while I've been gone so I'll do my best to catch up!
> 
> *MnJ:* Hey fellow pregnant lady! Im officially 14dpo today and 2 days late for AF (AF was a definite no show and, since then, I feel wet down there a lot from the CM!)Ive been amazed by how quickly things happened for me because I only got the faintest line at 14dpo with my mc, yet this pregnancy I have a line darker than the control on FRER on 14dpo! Keeps me smiling until my doctors appointment! How many dpo are you today? How are you feeling?
> 
> *Sweetz: *I cannot contain my excitement that, in a couple of hours, we will all have a brand new US piccie to croon over!! Good luck with your appointment and hope your not-so-little bean will be bouncing around the screen saying hi mommy!
> 
> *Angel: *As difficult as it is, try your best not to overworry until you can get to the doctors...stress will not make your little bean very happy! At the minute, he/she is all snuggled in and happy and thats what you should keep thinking! I definitely agree with Never that the best cream would be on prescriptionif youre too worried, could you not just schedule a blood test/explain your concerns to try and get an earlier appointment? Sending positive thoughts your waythis IS your miracle rainbow baby!!!!
> Also, try not to worry about the lack of symptomsright now, we should be enjoying these good days before the clouds roll in and we feel awful everyday! Sickness and vomit is just around the corner, so youd better get ready!
> 
> *Lisa*: Loved reading your story about how you got pregnantits so amazing yet frustrating isnt it how you can try so hard and then, when you stop trying, it just seems to happen? Id never have believed that myself until it happened to us, and now I wonder why we bothered making such an effort in the first place!
> *Never: *Hi back! Luckily Ive got the day off from work today, but it ramps up from tomorrowI dont know how Ill cope, I feel like a walking zombie at the minute!! At least the Paralympics are only on for around 10-ish days so Ill finish 9th September for a well-deserved rest!
> 
> *Garfie:* YAY for highs on CBFM!!! Remember your tips to me and you should be fine and knocked up in no time!! If youve just dusted it off, maybe it will be like my first month when it gave me 6 days of high to get used to me? Dont tire yourself out, and your peak WILL come! Maybe your cycle is going to be a little longer this month (YAY if it is!!), or maybe your cycle wont end at all and youll be preggo (DOUBLE YAY if it is!)?
> 
> *Storked*: HmmmmI get the whole DH not liking being tied up...but desperate times call for desperate measures!! And desperate measures resorts to bribery and promises to do whatever he wants if he lets you!! With my DH, its the promise that Ill allow him to play video games/cook/clean for him etcWAIT A MINUTE! I do that anyway! My DH is such a lazy man! Haha!
> 
> *Kanicky:* YAY for AF leaving the building!! Have your week or so of relaxation then ramp it up ready to catch that eggie!! This is your BFP month!
> 
> *Shefali:* I found pre-seed fantasticI was having the problem where I felt like I was drier than Ghandis flip flop down there,and the pre-seed sorted it out so much! Ive got to say though, when we decided this month to give up the TTC for a couple of months, my juices really started flowing again (I think we were so much more relaxed and DTD for fun rather than baby making), and that was the month I conceived!
> 
> *Army:* Sorry that the witch got youstay positive, do something that you wouldnt be able to do if you were pregnant, and gear yourself up ready for another attempt, because THIS MONTH IS YOUR MONTH! As hard as it is, try not to think about it being your last monthI found it hard to listen to people when they told me itll happen when you relax, and it took for me to get as frustrated, angry and upset as you are feeling right now to say Ive had enough, were taking a few months not TTC nowand a couple of weeks later got my BFPIm convinced its because I finally let go of all that tension and unhappiness and really relaxed for once and just enjoyed that intimacy with my DH without thinking about babies. Good luck and fingers crossed for you!!x
> 
> Hello also to *Janelley, Krissy, BayBeeEM/Hope/Bama *(Miss you ladies!) and any other ladies Ive not been thorough enough to remember!xxx
> 
> *AS FOR THE POSITION I THINK I CONCEIVED IN (READING OTHER WOMENS POSTS): *Im almost certain we conceived doggie style!
> 
> *AFM: *Enjoying my day off today! Had my first day back at work yesterday and had to endure comments like Hmm, theres something different about you, but I cant put my finger on iterr, thanks! I just smiled sweetly, whilst instead, I was thinking oh gosh, dont let me be sick in front of all these people!! Not vomited yet, but theres times when I feel awful!! Breast soreness has decided to ramp it up with a vengeance (Was driving today and was thinking OWCH! with ever bump!) and tired like Ive never been before in my life!! And I have accomplished my first pregnancy milestoneDTD WITH MY DH!! It sounds small, but I was so terrified to DTD because last time we did and I was pregnant, I miscarried just afterthis time, Im pleased to report, was uneventful and I didnt bleed (Though it did feel a little uncomfortable!) Also had a chat with DH too, which I feel better about, and turns out my DH has been a little distant because hes scared to get excited in case it all happens againI think hell feel a little better soon, hopefully!
> Not much else to report, really! Going to go lie down on the sofa for half hour and snuggle the doggies to try and save some of this energy I think!!x
> 
> Im tellin ya Im on to something here with the doggy style!! lol. Im 14dpo too!! I didnt O until cd17 tho so Im only 4w2d. I have been poas every morning still trying to reassure myself that the line will get darker, it was SO faint on Monday! Its somewhat darker after a few minutes but def not as dark as the control line. I just keep reminding myself that Im early. According to fertility friend af isnt even due til tomorrow. I'll feel a little better after follow b/w next week and see the numbers going up like they're supposed to. I'll feel even BETTER once I get the u/s she said would be scheduled once the #s reach a certain point. Assume 6 weekish?Click to expand...

Congrats dear!!! Didnt get to wish you :happydance:


----------



## MnJ

Storked said:


> He must be perfect if I have nothing to bribe him with right? :D

I think it must mean YOU are perfect and already give him everything he needs!! :)


----------



## Storked

MnJ said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> He must be perfect if I have nothing to bribe him with right? :D
> 
> I think it must mean YOU are perfect and already give him everything he needs!! :)Click to expand...

I love you too ;) BUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Storked

Shefali I haven't had trouble taking mine out! I just stick a finger in and hook it over the lip of the cup and pull it in out :) it is easy peasy
I hadn't heard of ladycup, just diva cup and moon cup :) I actually want the moon cup but don't think try sell in US. Not the UK one anyways. I did find something called a moon cup but looked more like a diva cup


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali I haven't had trouble taking mine out! I just stick a finger in and hook it over the lip of the cup and pull it in out :) it is easy peasy
> I hadn't heard of ladycup, just diva cup and moon cup :) I actually want the moon cup but don't think try sell in US. Not the UK one anyways. I did find something called a moon cup but looked more like a diva cup

wish we could reuse softcup as well :winkwink:
Ladycup is same as diva and moon cup :)
I ordered online from their official site.


----------



## MnJ

Shefali- thank u so much! Still scared to be totally excited... just hoping and praying!

Storked - MUAH!!! :kiss:


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> Shefali- thank u so much! Still scared to be totally excited... just hoping and praying!
> 
> Storked - MUAH!!! :kiss:

fingers crossed for you :) it better be a super sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

shefali83 said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Shefali- thank u so much! Still scared to be totally excited... just hoping and praying!
> 
> Storked - MUAH!!! :kiss:
> 
> fingers crossed for you :) it better be a super sticky bean :hugs:Click to expand...

Wonder if I could shoot some superglue up there to help things out ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm back ladies!! 

LP....my little bean sure was saying Hi Mommy!! Very active little stinker. Flipped over onto their tummy, waved, sucked their thumb, scratched their head lol!! I'm in for it when I start feeling movement haha!! 

We took a video and got pictures. Need to upload on laptop but they will be coming very soon! Baby is measuring almost 13 weeks so a bit ahead of schedule. Heart rate was 155. 

It was such a surreal experience.


----------



## lpjkp

ARGH! sweetz! That sounds so amazing! That must have been an amazing feeling for you...cant wait to see the pics! I bet you're on cloud 9 right now! Its definitely time to put your feet up now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy ready to meet healthy baby in a few months time!xx


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, this is a reply to all the people who said something to me: I am still going to use OPKs, temping, prenatals, and grapefruit juice (just from cd 14-22, instead of cd 5-13). I am a little stressed because DH leaves every weekend to go fishing for 5 hours when I want him here to help me pack but if I tell him he cant go then he gets angry and its even worse for me. Money is really tight seeing as we decided to get our dog neutered (sp?) this month. Also, found out our dog has fleas so we are giving him his flea bath tonight. If I ovulate around the usual time (cd 20-25) then we will have just enough time to BD during fertile week before he leaves for 3 weeks of training. I tried to get him to Doggie-style last month 3x but lately he has been saying that he really doesn't want to be the one "doing all the work". I had a drink last night and then ice cream and then just put on headphones and danced to my favorite music to relieve my anger. I am looking forward to spending 2 months with my parents. They pretty much spoil me and my daughter. DH doesn't put any pressure on me about having a baby or getting pregnant. he knows I want one but doesn't want to know what all I do to help get pregnant. He does see OPKs on the bathroom sick occasionally and he will yell down the stairs "It looks negative to me!" or the opposite. As far as my multiple streaks of positive OPKs every month, I have no clue. I think it is just stress. 

I hope all you preggos arnt feeling too sick because we are living vicariously through you! I am excited for all of you who are thinking positive about this cycle and I cant wait to see some more BFPs! As for those that just got AF or just got over it, I am sorry but that means there is still hope for this month!


----------



## garfie

Armymama - I drank grapefruit juice from when the :witch: left until O the month I got my BFP:happydance:

So again this month I am trying it - can't hurt can it:winkwink: let's hope I O as all the grapefruit juice in the world won't work if I'm not Ovulating:cry:

Sweetz - :happydance: that sounds like it was a very active u/s - if I remember correctly my first was like that and yep god help you when you feel baby start to move (an elbow here, a leg up there etc under the ribs :winkwink:) My second one was very still - I had to keep prodding him to wake up Mr Lazy bones - and he was two weeks late:haha: so rest up while you can mama :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

MnJ, :kiss:

Sweetz, yay for happy baby!

Armymama, what a prick. He doesn't want to do all the work? Deny him sex. Masturbation is him doing all the work. Ass. GRRR.


----------



## Storked

Garfie I have been drinking it too :)


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies. I had to read 5 pages this morning!!

Shefali- I want to start with you. I was thinking back to when I was on BC--I had been on it since I was 13 because I had ovarian cysts. Anywho, while I was on it, I never really had a problem producing natural lubricant. I got turned on really easily and was good to go, in other words. When I stopped taking BC, I dried up. Had no lubrication what so ever. There was one time that my husband and I had sex and I tore. It was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. I would not want that to happen to you. So, I spoke with my doctor at the time and he told me to get some KY Jelly and a couple times a day use it to lubricate my vagina. I'm no doctor, but I'm thinking if you're that dry and all you have is CM, your body may be "shutting down" because sex is painful or uncomfortable. I know your brain sends signals that something isn't right if you're experiencing painful sex. Sort of goes into defense mode. But, if you're having sex on a daily basis and you're dry, it's like opening a new wound every time. You can get a serious infection that way. Try putting some lube in your vagina a couple times a day and see if that helps to heal it a bit. I know you really want a baby, but this isn't the way to do it. You can PM if you want. 

Krissy- That sort of happened to me with the insurance. We got a couple hundred dollar bill for a well check up for our son. Our insurance changed in February and they were trying to tell me his pediatrician wasn't covered. They kept telling me that she wasn't listed on the website for covered doctors, but in fact she was on there 3 times! So, I called and raised hell and talked to an agent and WALKED THEM THROUGH the website to see what I was seeing. The lady was a real bitch, but I didn't care. I wasn't going to have hundreds of dollars if I didn't have to. Can you call and request to speak to someone else?

Storked- I didn't think I had anything left to bride my husband with...until we went to Florida in February. Sex on the beach. He enjoyed it, I on the other hand was terrified we were going to get caught. I gotta say though, it was a trill. I'm sure you can think of something. :winkwink: Be creative.

MnJ- I have a good feeling that this is it for you and your boyfran! I can't wait for your US.:flower:

Sweetz- I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait for the pictures. :happydance:
Can you feel the baby moving yet? I remember I felt the baby move for the first time after having sex and it scared the shit out of me. I just imagined him sloshing around in my belly. I know "they" say you can't feel the baby move until your further along, but after your first pregnancy, I've heard you know what to feel for, so you feel the movement a lot earlier. 

Army- I really hope you get pregnant this cycle, but try not to think about it so much or you might stress yourself out. I think I would lose my mind if my husband left for long periods of time over the weekend to go fishing. Especially if he said I couldn't go with him. Have you tried asking him if he wouldn't mind staying home and doing something with you the next weekend? Maybe you could have your parents watch your daughter and you two can get some alone time. Go on a dinner and movie date.. Or something fun like that. You said that you're strapped for cash, maybe you two can go on a picnic? As for him bitching about doing all the work, put your foot down. If he wants to have sex, he's going to have to put in some effort.

Where is Hopestuck? I miss you!!! To all the other ladies that I missed... :hi:Hello!!!

What does grapefruit juice do? I'm curious... Is it too late for me to start taking it?


----------



## Storked

Janelley, I have tried but he won't do public sex. I have had it multiple places but can't say the beach tempts me...don't relish sand in my parts :o

Grapefruit juice is supposed to help with fertile CM and I think I have heard...implantation?


----------



## Sweetz33

Laptop going slower then sin lol but they are uploading!! I can't feel anything yet but the us tech said when I do I will know exactly what the feeling is lol as for grapefruit juice...this time I got my bfp I had a grapefruit every morning. It says it helps the cm somehow but cant remember how.


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> Janelley, I have tried but he won't do public sex. I have had it multiple places but can't say the beach tempts me...don't relish sand in my parts :o
> 
> Grapefruit juice is supposed to help with fertile CM and I think I have heard...implantation?

We had a giant beach blanket. ...and the position that we did it, no parts were in the sand. Not too sure I would do it again, but it was fun for a first time thrill.


----------



## Sweetz33

My DH won't even do it with the shades open lol! Even though on 3 sides of the house we are covered by woods and the side that isn't the neighbor is too far away to see us....scardey cat lol


----------



## Storked

My husband would never agree to it. I always try to talk him into public things but it is a no go. I think he would be too nervous to even get hard lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> My DH won't even do it with the shades open lol! Even though on 3 sides of the house we are covered by woods and the side that isn't the neighbor is too far away to see us....scardey cat lol

Mine too hehe


----------



## Sweetz33

Mine won't even role play or anything kinky lol


----------



## Krissy485

Ok first of all YAY SWEETZ for healthy happy active baby cant wait for pics and thanks all for words of encourgement, but sadly left a message for someone else and have not heard back yet so more than likely wont get seen till next week...grr...but its all good i am mad about some else now....

ok did i ment i have the MIL from hell???? oh she has now taken over the devils job and kicked him out that is how pissed i am at her and i told dh i could care else if i eVER talk to her again and she does not need to be around my kids! She called me bc she had talked to my BIL, the one i babysit for and who never pays me unless i nag him for a MONTH! anyways she calles to basically tell me how i put my BIL in a bad spot, giving him 2 weeks to find new child care, and how she is really thinking about quitting school to go help him out and if we had sad something sooner she would have not even signed up for classes. WTF...how is this my fault...the guy makes twice as much as my dh and if he wants full custody of his kid then he has to pay he just got too comfy not paying me!!! anyways i told her well considering we have lived her for over 3 months and NO has came and seen us or even freaking call and they live less than 20min away i am done dont care....i am moving to a place where poeple love us and wants to help us....she said well i just hope josh, my dh, doesnt change his mind again...really? talk about no faith in us...oh well as far as i am concern at this point my kids have one set of grandparents and one side of the family i am done with his who even if they are 2 min away will not call and see our kids...we are done trying!!!!! ok my rant is done....i PROMISE when i get on later i will be in a better mood and respond appropriately i just cant concentrate right now...grrr.....


----------



## janelleybean

LMAO- Oh man, I just spit juice all over the place. 

Sweetz- My husband doesn't care who see's us having sex, his excuse is, "they shouldn't be looking in our windows." At our old house, there was a house that was across from our backyard. There lived peeping Tom. He was ALWAYS looking in our windows. When I got out of the shower, when hubby and I were having sex. It was sort of creepy. Our backyard was fairly private, except for that one window. Wow, I really don't miss him at all. 

Storked- My husband use to be a total rebel/shit head.. so I think doing things like this reminds him that he still had a bad side.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Mine won't even role play or anything kinky lol

We discussed this...Puerto Rican right? My exhusband was also Puerto Rican and didn't even want me to have toys!


----------



## Storked

Krissy, I just hate drama like that. Just tell her to mind her own dang business.


----------



## Storked

Janelley, I am the "wild" one in my relationship. If you can call it that. I am just very unbothered by nudity. Not self-conscious over here lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Storked....yup! 100%! Lol!! I walk around the house nude and he freaks out if there is a window or shade up.


----------



## Storked

Ah Seeetz that is so me. My family also slaps butts and flash each other and he just looks nervous :)
True story: walked into the kitchen at home once and all my sisters flashed me so I flashed them back. But they were wearing bras and it wasn't until my shirt was arous my nose and the air hit my nipples that I remembered that I wasn't wearing a bra. And they could tell from my face that I had forgot. They still laugh about it :)


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- What does she mean about your husband changing his mind again? Sounds like your MIL is full of empty threats. IF I WERE YOU, and this is just me.. I would call her on it. Do you really think she would quit school and loose out on all that money? You should tell your BIL pay up or move on, no daycare would let him do that. Either way, it seems like in the end you're not going to be losing much. I mean, you might loose your MIL, but it seems like she really hasn't been part of the picture at all. You keep your chin up and don't let them try to bring you down. The only thing I would say is try to talk about it with your hubby, remember. feeling words Krissy. :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Morning ladies. I had to read 5 pages this morning!!
> 
> Shefali- I want to start with you. I was thinking back to when I was on BC--I had been on it since I was 13 because I had ovarian cysts. Anywho, while I was on it, I never really had a problem producing natural lubricant. I got turned on really easily and was good to go, in other words. When I stopped taking BC, I dried up. Had no lubrication what so ever. There was one time that my husband and I had sex and I tore. It was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. I would not want that to happen to you. So, I spoke with my doctor at the time and he told me to get some KY Jelly and a couple times a day use it to lubricate my vagina. I'm no doctor, but I'm thinking if you're that dry and all you have is CM, your body may be "shutting down" because sex is painful or uncomfortable. I know your brain sends signals that something isn't right if you're experiencing painful sex. Sort of goes into defense mode. But, if you're having sex on a daily basis and you're dry, it's like opening a new wound every time. You can get a serious infection that way. Try putting some lube in your vagina a couple times a day and see if that helps to heal it a bit. I know you really want a baby, but this isn't the way to do it. You can PM if you want.
> 
> Krissy- That sort of happened to me with the insurance. We got a couple hundred dollar bill for a well check up for our son. Our insurance changed in February and they were trying to tell me his pediatrician wasn't covered. They kept telling me that she wasn't listed on the website for covered doctors, but in fact she was on there 3 times! So, I called and raised hell and talked to an agent and WALKED THEM THROUGH the website to see what I was seeing. The lady was a real bitch, but I didn't care. I wasn't going to have hundreds of dollars if I didn't have to. Can you call and request to speak to someone else?
> 
> Storked- I didn't think I had anything left to bride my husband with...until we went to Florida in February. Sex on the beach. He enjoyed it, I on the other hand was terrified we were going to get caught. I gotta say though, it was a trill. I'm sure you can think of something. :winkwink: Be creative.
> 
> MnJ- I have a good feeling that this is it for you and your boyfran! I can't wait for your US.:flower:
> 
> Sweetz- I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait for the pictures. :happydance:
> Can you feel the baby moving yet? I remember I felt the baby move for the first time after having sex and it scared the shit out of me. I just imagined him sloshing around in my belly. I know "they" say you can't feel the baby move until your further along, but after your first pregnancy, I've heard you know what to feel for, so you feel the movement a lot earlier.
> 
> Army- I really hope you get pregnant this cycle, but try not to think about it so much or you might stress yourself out. I think I would lose my mind if my husband left for long periods of time over the weekend to go fishing. Especially if he said I couldn't go with him. Have you tried asking him if he wouldn't mind staying home and doing something with you the next weekend? Maybe you could have your parents watch your daughter and you two can get some alone time. Go on a dinner and movie date.. Or something fun like that. You said that you're strapped for cash, maybe you two can go on a picnic? As for him bitching about doing all the work, put your foot down. If he wants to have sex, he's going to have to put in some effort.
> 
> Where is Hopestuck? I miss you!!! To all the other ladies that I missed... :hi:Hello!!!
> 
> What does grapefruit juice do? I'm curious... Is it too late for me to start taking it?

LOL He has left for fishing the last 3 weekends. My parents are 700 miles away. I would like that but he never wants to be alone with me anymore unless its for sex.


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- I use to be like that. Very shy. Then I woke up one morning and thought, "the hell with it!" I like being risky with him. It's a total rush.


----------



## armymama2012

Grapefruit is supposed to make the vagina more alkaline and thin out fertile CM to let the sperm swim through more easily. You can drink it anytime of cycle. I usually just do 8 days before I think I will ovulate. I love grapefruit juice anyways so this was just a bonus. The Vitamin C in it is supposed to help fertility a little bit too. I see no harm in it!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Storked- I use to be like that. Very shy. Then I woke up one morning and thought, "the hell with it!" I like being risky with him. It's a total rush.

I love doing the risky things but it is hard when we always have a toddler with us but we have pulled over on the side of the road and done standing up doggie style when it was dark and there were cars coming our way. DH always gets there quicker when there is risk of getting caught.


----------



## Storked

Janelley, if only my husband would do that but he is pretty set in his ways lol! Unless he decides for himself, I won't/can't change his mindset :)


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I had to read 5 pages this morning!!
> 
> Shefali- I want to start with you. I was thinking back to when I was on BC--I had been on it since I was 13 because I had ovarian cysts. Anywho, while I was on it, I never really had a problem producing natural lubricant. I got turned on really easily and was good to go, in other words. When I stopped taking BC, I dried up. Had no lubrication what so ever. There was one time that my husband and I had sex and I tore. It was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. I would not want that to happen to you. So, I spoke with my doctor at the time and he told me to get some KY Jelly and a couple times a day use it to lubricate my vagina. I'm no doctor, but I'm thinking if you're that dry and all you have is CM, your body may be "shutting down" because sex is painful or uncomfortable. I know your brain sends signals that something isn't right if you're experiencing painful sex. Sort of goes into defense mode. But, if you're having sex on a daily basis and you're dry, it's like opening a new wound every time. You can get a serious infection that way. Try putting some lube in your vagina a couple times a day and see if that helps to heal it a bit. I know you really want a baby, but this isn't the way to do it. You can PM if you want.
> 
> Krissy- That sort of happened to me with the insurance. We got a couple hundred dollar bill for a well check up for our son. Our insurance changed in February and they were trying to tell me his pediatrician wasn't covered. They kept telling me that she wasn't listed on the website for covered doctors, but in fact she was on there 3 times! So, I called and raised hell and talked to an agent and WALKED THEM THROUGH the website to see what I was seeing. The lady was a real bitch, but I didn't care. I wasn't going to have hundreds of dollars if I didn't have to. Can you call and request to speak to someone else?
> 
> Storked- I didn't think I had anything left to bride my husband with...until we went to Florida in February. Sex on the beach. He enjoyed it, I on the other hand was terrified we were going to get caught. I gotta say though, it was a trill. I'm sure you can think of something. :winkwink: Be creative.
> 
> MnJ- I have a good feeling that this is it for you and your boyfran! I can't wait for your US.:flower:
> 
> Sweetz- I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait for the pictures. :happydance:
> Can you feel the baby moving yet? I remember I felt the baby move for the first time after having sex and it scared the shit out of me. I just imagined him sloshing around in my belly. I know "they" say you can't feel the baby move until your further along, but after your first pregnancy, I've heard you know what to feel for, so you feel the movement a lot earlier.
> 
> Army- I really hope you get pregnant this cycle, but try not to think about it so much or you might stress yourself out. I think I would lose my mind if my husband left for long periods of time over the weekend to go fishing. Especially if he said I couldn't go with him. Have you tried asking him if he wouldn't mind staying home and doing something with you the next weekend? Maybe you could have your parents watch your daughter and you two can get some alone time. Go on a dinner and movie date.. Or something fun like that. You said that you're strapped for cash, maybe you two can go on a picnic? As for him bitching about doing all the work, put your foot down. If he wants to have sex, he's going to have to put in some effort.
> 
> Where is Hopestuck? I miss you!!! To all the other ladies that I missed... :hi:Hello!!!
> 
> What does grapefruit juice do? I'm curious... Is it too late for me to start taking it?
> 
> LOL He has left for fishing the last 3 weekends. My parents are 700 miles away. I would like that but he never wants to be alone with me anymore unless its for sex.Click to expand...

Whoops. sorry, I missed that. I think if you want to spend some more alone time with your husband, demand it. He's going to be leaving for a really long time, he should want to spend time with you, not just for sex. If I were in your shoes I would put up a fight and really tell him how you feel. I he gets pissed--oh well, at least he will know how you feel and it will hopefully stick with him for a few days. Maybe he will change his ways..


----------



## Sweetz33

Hope y'all are ready for some pictures!! :)



1st one she/he is scratching their head. 2nd they flipped over onto tummy. 3rd sucking thumb. :cloud9:


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks Janelley- and no we are not missing out on nothing...and as for calling her out on crap she lives in dinal so why bother. i have just vowed to never answer a phonce from her again. so unless DH wants to talk to her, which he rarely does, she is out of our lives i swear to god. i am done letting her get under my skin. but i swear if i have to hear how she was great mom to dh one more time i will go off on her. the only reason i dont is bc it is dh mom and he does love her. but when i got off the phone with her he was home for his lunch and i did rant to him and told him that i feel like we are not good enough for her and i am tired of her pushing us aside. his face was beat red he was so mad but didnt say anything which is how he is he doesnot really voice how he feels but you can see it on hi face he can not hid his emotions...
and what she means is we just moved her about 3 1/2 months ago because dh had got a BETTER job offer for this apartment complex...well he hates how its managed, said something and they wont change anything so he began looking for another job, right away got offered a BETTER job and instead of doing maintenance on apartment complexs he will be building freezers for the icream company ben and jerrys. he is excited because it is something different and 2 he will be making $4 more an hour! so she can kiss my butt and with BIL it is i told him I WILL NOT watch his kid anymore after this week so yeah he HAS to find someone else...i mean come on if you cant pay daycare how could he pay childsupport? 

But this is me done ranting letting it go and getting happy before dh gets home from work...man i wish i still smoked or drank lol....


----------



## MnJ

So on the subject of risque acts... this is totally tmi but think its funny as crap so gonna share! One night my DB and I were in the process of dtd and I said we should tape us so I can see it. He sprang up like a jack in the box and ran to get his new smartphone and set it up on the nightstand. Welllll he figured out a couple weeks later... pretty sure that was the night we conceived due to the timing and my O. So we have our baby being made on video!! Lmao!!


----------



## Krissy485

OMG SWEETZ you made my day so MUCH BETTER TAHNK YOU!!!! i needed to see your happy beautiful baby!!!!! babies make everything better!!!!!


----------



## MnJ

Omg sweetz, TOO cute!!! Love the pics!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

MnJ said:


> Angel & Lpj - what dpo are u today?

I'm 22DPO MnJ, what are you? I'm still temping for peace of mind. All being well I'll stop after my 12 week scan. Mad I know but I can't help it. Peace of mind and all that, if I get a major drop in temp at least I can prepare myself just in case...


----------



## Krissy485

MNJ-too funny!!!!!

Ok on the subject of risky business....

ok we have had sex on quad in the middle of a corn field in day light....

on the grounds in the woods in day lights....

oh and the countless times he wants road head...lmao what is the appeal of road head may i ask just hurts my kneck lmao!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL MnJ!! That is awesome!! lol

Krissy, glad I could make your day better :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Haha! We DTD on a golf course once at nighttime...I was wayy too scared the night security guards would catch us to enjoy it though... !

Sweetz: Argh! You've made my day! How fast do they grow?! One word...AMAZING!!!


----------



## Krissy485

Oh and sweetz today is my mommy's 50th bday so today was a good day to see your baby!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm grinning from ear to ear right now. =D

I am so glad I made your day ladies! This US eased my fears. To see my lil bean so active made me feel so much better. They already have a personality. US tech said they were posing for the camera. The little bugger wouldn't uncross the legs though...so gender still unknown. I find that out in 7 weeks!! *YAY!! Next countdown lol*


----------



## janelleybean

Yea sweetz!! That is so awesome. I want to be pregnant so bad now.. Ugh..

MnJ- I've done some pretty risky things, but I've never made a movie out of fear it will end up in the wrong hands.

LP- I wouldn't be able to visit the golf course again with out chuckling..

Krissy- Good for you! I wish you the best and hope everything works out for the best.. Corn field huh? LOL The first thought that comes to mind if one of those corn mazes during halloween.


----------



## garfie

Sweets - beautiful u/s pics do you reckon its a girl or boy? - I think girl :happydance: what do the rest of you ladies think?

:hugs:

X


----------



## janelleybean

I'm still sticking with Boy.


----------



## Sweetz33

No idea!! Boys run in his family, girls in mine. Oh, I also asked US tech about the heartrate deal...she says she has seen boys with very nigh heartrates and girls with slow ones. She says all the heartrate determines is how active they are. Higher the rate, more active. There goes that theory huh? LOL!!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> No idea!! Boys run in his family, girls in mine. Oh, I also asked US tech about the heartrate deal...she says she has seen boys with very nigh heartrates and girls with slow ones. She says all the heartrate determines is how active they are. Higher the rate, more active. There goes that theory huh? LOL!!

I've heard the heart rate theory is really only relevant after they are born. It's said that girls hearts beat fast than boys. But, this is just what I've heard. Who cares!! It's a healthy baby!!! :wohoo:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Awwwhhh Sweetz, how GORGEOUS! you must be over the moon lady. Enjoy the high, you're going to be meeting that bundle of fun in 6 months time :winkwink::flower::kiss::kiss:



Sweetz33 said:


> Hope y'all are ready for some pictures!! :)
> 
> View attachment 467277
> View attachment 467279
> View attachment 467281
> 
> 
> 1st one she/he is scratching their head. 2nd they flipped over onto tummy. 3rd sucking thumb. :cloud9:


----------



## Storked

Loving the pics Sweetz! :happydance:

MnJ, you are braver than me. I trust no one with me doing it on video ;)

Road head Krissy! Ha, I tried doing that right after we got married but we had a "just married" thing on our car so everyone driving by was peering at us :D

I have done it on the side of the road. I have done it in a public park. Against a barn. On my parent's couch when they were due home and not a door was locked anywhere :D


----------



## armymama2012

MnJ said:


> So on the subject of risque acts... this is totally tmi but think its funny as crap so gonna share! One night my DB and I were in the process of dtd and I said we should tape us so I can see it. He sprang up like a jack in the box and ran to get his new smartphone and set it up on the nightstand. Welllll he figured out a couple weeks later... pretty sure that was the night we conceived due to the timing and my O. So we have our baby being made on video!! Lmao!!

LMAO thats priceless. We made an amateur porn video on our old laptop but it broke 3 months ago so I guess I should tell hubby we need to do Doggie style and a video in order to conceive?


----------



## AngelSerenity

LPJ.... Thanks for the kind words lady, I'm a bit more settled now. I think I just got a bit paranoid as loads of women on another thread I'm on are on progesterone over 35 and currently I'm not. I got speaking to my GP's secretary today to get a copy of blood tests I recently got done so I can take a copy of the results to my RMC appointment on the 6th. I also enquired about the test results from my last miscarriage (products of conception as they call it) and they havent come back yet, after 3 1/2 months:growlmad:. The secretary didnt know how to chase this one up so the GP is ringing me tomorrow to see what we can do. I'll mention then about my latest BFP and see if there is anything else she wants me to take in addition to LDA before I see the RMC on the 6th. 

So I'm happy, bean is obviously happy as I've had so much creamy CM it's warranting changing pants if I have no liner on! :haha:. Oh I am so looking forward to symptoms kicking in over the next week or so, remind me I said this ladies in a few weeks :winkwink:


MnJ... how you feeling?


And on the subject of outdoor nooky I've had my share :winkwink:, in a bandstand in a park (in the middle of a green), in an alley, does the back of a car count? Also on the communual stairs in a block of flats where DH and I used to live, hilarious.

And this bubba was conceived during my recent trip to London to the Olympics. If you all recall we had to DTD sneakily as we were in a house with randy male teenagers! :blush::haha:


----------



## Krissy485

LOL...my parents house is surrounded by cornfields and there is a trail that leads back to a wooded area so we drive the quad back there while the kids play at grandmas...it fun and sneaky!!!! expect this one time we came back and DH had what seemed to be deer poo on his back and of course my youngest goes daddy how you get poop on your shirt and all my mom said was i dont want to know...lmao it was great!!!!! oh did i mention that #1 was conceived while living with my parents and they were on a trip to Vegas and we decided it would be great to camp on their living room floor...well that is where i conceived #1 lmao

side note talked to BIL about MIL and he said he said nothing of the sorts to him mom and as matter a fact he asked her to look up daycares while he was at work never asked her to babysit and never said he couldnt afford daycare...which doesnt make me feel better about him not paying me...hmm...but letting it go..he said his mom was just trying to make drama where there wasnt any....whatever i am done at this point....

anyways.....Janelley and Storked you guys always make me SMILE thank you and so do you Sweetz couldnt ask for better TTC friends thank you!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Aww we try bc we WUBZ YEW Krissy!


----------



## garfie

Ok ladies while were confessing:blush: I had an outdoor escapade recently remember I told you all me n hubby were going to Ibiza well we got talking to a couple (a bit older than me) and they mentioned this gorgeous beach a taxi ride away so off we went - it was a nudist beach:blush: I was over dressed in my bikini skirt and top :haha: hubby said shall we ........ so we did we stripped off and started sunbathing.

Anyway hubby got a bit horny (he does on holiday:winkwink:) so we saw some large sand dunes and he said shall we ...... so giggling like a couple of teenagers we head off to the sand dunes and got down to it - any of you get the feeling when you are being watched? told hubby and he said your imagining things I'm nearly there! when we were done and we looked round so much for imagination 5 pairs of eyes were on us watching with their own pride and joy in their hands :blush: well what could we do? I took a bow and got dressed:winkwink: hubby said wow babe you still got it (not bad for a 41 year old eh ladies):haha:

We have had alfresco sex a few times both me and hubby are quite open minded but I will keep those tales for when you are all old enough:haha:

Angel - so pleased you are having to change your knickers often - amazing what makes us ladies happy eh? - I am sure your symptoms will kick in soon and yes I will gladly remind you of what you said:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Aww we try bc we WUBZ YEW Krissy!

Agreed!


----------



## janelleybean

garfie said:


> Ok ladies while were confessing:blush: I had an outdoor escapade recently remember I told you all me n hubby were going to Ibiza well we got talking to a couple (a bit older than me) and they mentioned this gorgeous beach a taxi ride away so off we went - it was a nudist beach:blush: I was over dressed in my bikini skirt and top :haha: hubby said shall we ........ so we did we stripped off and started sunbathing.
> 
> Anyway hubby got a bit horny (he does on holiday:winkwink:) so we saw some large sand dunes and he said shall we ...... so giggling like a couple of teenagers we head off to the sand dunes and got down to it - any of you get the feeling when you are being watched? told hubby and he said your imagining things I'm nearly there! when we were done and we looked round so much for imagination 5 pairs of eyes were on us watching with their own pride and joy in their hands :blush: well what could we do? I took a bow and got dressed:winkwink: hubby said wow babe you still got it (not bad for a 41 year old eh ladies):haha:
> 
> We have had alfresco sex a few times both me and hubby are quite open minded but I will keep those tales for when you are all old enough:haha:
> 
> Angel - so pleased you are having to change your knickers often - amazing what makes us ladies happy eh? - I am sure your symptoms will kick in soon and yes I will gladly remind you of what you said:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Wow, I give you props! :thumbup:Anytime I've had sex with hubby in a public place it's been dark! I would have been mortified, if I looked around and saw people watching us. You gotta admit, I'm sure that happens quite a bit at nude beaches.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity and Lpjkp :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24: :bfp: / Symptns: Sore boobs /:baby: 1st HB:


SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :flower:

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex: 

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed; Missing you :hugs:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :sex:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :shrug:

HisGrace: CD 7/ waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: CD4/ Waiting To "O" :wacko: Test Date:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: CD 1/ AF showed :thumbup:

armymama2012: CD2/ AF showed :wacko:


----------



## nevergivingup

Okay Quick Jump In: not to many personals.

Sweetz: YAYYYYYY THAT PICTURE WAS AWESOME!!!!! Now I'm upset Bc my OB wouldn't give me one...AHHHHHH I could just scream! But I'm sooo happy that you got to see the babe move!! And Def thanks for the HB info, I loved to hear that. THANKS FOR THAT WONDERFUL PIC!

Krissy: That Insurance thing really sucks. All my doc did with me after my first m/c, was talk to me. So I went ahead TTC anyway. I can do it without them, @ least that's my mind set.

MnJ: I'm hoping you stick around to go on your journey with us Bc I'm going to add you as our Newest BFP in our group, So we'll have 6 so everyone can see, it takes time but we're moving! No pressure and no Rushing ladies.

AFM: I find that sexual places topic very interesting, but yal ladies never cease to amaze me. Since I'm only 24 and my DH acts like an old man I make him assume all the positions. We "made love at his job at my job at the movies in an empty apartment, in the woods Bc no one was around. At the restaurant....and the list goes on. Anywhoo, Have A Great Day ladies!

BayBeeEm & Hopestruck: Missing you Terribily! CAnt wait until yal come bk!


----------



## janelleybean

nevergivingup said:


> Okay Quick Jump In: not to many personals.
> 
> Sweetz: YAYYYYYY THAT PICTURE WAS AWESOME!!!!! Now I'm upset Bc my OB wouldn't give me one...AHHHHHH I could just scream! But I'm sooo happy that you got to see the babe move!! And Def thanks for the HB info, I loved to hear that. THANKS FOR THAT WONDERFUL PIC!
> 
> Krissy: That Insurance thing really sucks. All my doc did with me after my first m/c, was talk to me. So I went ahead TTC anyway. I can do it without them, @ least that's my mind set.
> 
> MnJ: I'm hoping you stick around to go on your journey with us Bc I'm going to add you as our Newest BFP in our group, So we'll have 6 so everyone can see, it takes time but we're moving! No pressure and no Rushing ladies.
> 
> AFM: I find that sexual places topic very interesting, but yal ladies never cease to amaze me. Since I'm only 24 and my DH acts like an old man I make him assume all the positions. We "made love at his job at my job at the movies in an empty apartment, in the woods Bc no one was around. At the restaurant....and the list goes on. Anywhoo, Have A Great Day ladies!
> 
> BayBeeEm & Hopestruck: Missing you Terribily! CAnt wait until yal come bk!

Hi Never! How have you been? It's so good to see you on here. It's sort of funny, the sexual places topic started with me telling Storked how I bribed my hubby with sex on the beach...and it sort of just took off from there. I hope you're feeling well and baby is doing well. When is it that you go for another US?


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity and Lpjkp :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 2_ ? : :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:




SOON AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:


BamaGurl: / Relaxed Approach TTC: No Tools/ TWW :flower:

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Gregprincess: M.I.A :shrug:



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: waiting to "O" Just :sex:

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed; Missing you :hugs:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :coffee:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :nope:

HisGrace: CD 7/ waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: CD4/ Waiting To "O" :coffee: Test Date:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: CD 1/ AF showed :thumbup:

armymama2012: CD2/ AF showed :growlmad:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Janelley, well I post everyday I hate to be MIA after I give so Many other ladies hell...hahaha and i cant be MIA on this awesome thread! but i dont post as often as you ladies, which makes me have to play catch up but YAYYY for yal keeping this thread still going and Awesome. Me and my little one is doing good. And my next U/S won't be until September the 21st but I will be out of town for the week for relaxation so I will have to postpone it, Hopefully DH will buy my fetal Doppler this wk. I'm off for tonight, my DH is home, so TTYL. Be Good The best Rated R ladies!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Helloooo can i join?? I'm hoping for a september bfp if thats even possible!! I had mmc mid august..went to the dr. 2 weeks post mc and she said everything seems good. so here i am!! no idea when i ovulate but not being careful at all ..lets hope i get lucky and hubbys sperm nails my eggie this month!! Staying hopeful as i heard lots of great stories about getting pregnant right away


----------



## Storked

Welcome CatchBabyDust! I had a MMC myself. My heart goes out to you and I wish you much :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome CBD!! :dust:

Ok ladies since I am such a computer geek...I'm in the process of uploading my tweaked video onto a site so y'all can see it. I hope it gives y'all hope. :) it was a hard process (over a year...10 month since we lost our first) but we finally got our monkey. I know our angel baby is looking down on us smiling. I also know that all of us in here will get our sticky beans! From those who are just arriving to those who have left (but still lurk lol) don't give up hope and have faith!! Namaste!!


----------



## Storked

Aw I love the hell out of you Sweetz :kiss:


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwwww!! I love the hell out of you too Storked! :hugs: I'm totally smiling now....teehee


----------



## Storked

I grinned from ear to ear when I read your post! My sticky bean will eventually come! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh it will! And soon! I just know it!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hello. Sorry for not being very active! I've honestly been really wrapped up in wedding stuff (LOL). We are having a bit of a fiasco with my engagement ring. To make a long story short....we had it sized at the store we bought it from in the Yukon. It had some scratches on it when we picked it up but I figured that was normal. Well, taking it home and showing it to people, turns out it is NOT normal and they did a horrific job on the resize! So I emailed them to complain, and they said they would offer me a new setting or a refund. WELL, after a lot of thinking I've decided to go with the refund and to pick out a brand new ring from somewhere else :D So, this is exciting, but it has honestly been driving me crazy! I'm so indecisive! So I've been doing a lot of research and I think I've finally decided that what I really want is a traditional round cut solitaire with a plain band. As IF it took me WEEKS to figure that out? haha. Anyway. (ETA: for your feasting eyes, my ring will be just like this! https://www.bluenile.ca/engagement-...ed-engagement-ring-details?ring_id=1437090104 although obviously a different diamond and probably 6 prong ring:))

Other things - I went to the Docs yesterday. My doc is out of town so I had his stand-in, another young doctor. We were talking about my situation and he looked at my file and noticed there were a couple of tests that my doctor didn't do (I swear he did them, but the results could not be found - so maybe we both missed it). Anyway, he wrote me a new requisition for more bloodwork to test for APS (antiphospholipid syndrome), and I also convinced him to test for lupus anticoagulant (something I've been reading about in my recurrent M/C scientific studies - which yes, I brought out at the appt!). He is also doing a clotting time test, and phenotyping (genetic testing) on both DF and I. HOPEFULLY this will give us some answers... either way he is referring me to a specialist in the city for additional testing/consultation. 

In the meantime though, we've decided to take a break. Now that we have a wedding to plan for the spring, there's lots going on. I also have an exam coming up in October, and DF and I both agreed that if I experienced another M/C around that time, it would be detrimental to my success. So we're holding off for at least a few months, probably until November, maybe even later, depending on what happens with the blood tests & fertility clinic stuff. I'm also taking CoQ10 (shoutout to Storked! hehe) and my Royal Jelly to try and improve egg quality. Apparently it takes about 3 months to prepare an egg, so I'm hoping this time frame will work out for getting the information we need and the nutrition/quality/time/recovery my body needs for the next preg to be a success.

All that to say, I'm prob going to be spending a little bit less time on these boards. I will stop in here and there to see how you are all doing though!!

Some quick personal notes ---
Sweetz, LOVE the U/S pics! OMG!! What a little angel you have brewing in there! Amazing!!

Never, you are coming up to 13 weeks, into the 2nd tri! Yahoo! So glad things are going well. I hope you have a great weekend with your DH :)

Garfie, your story about the beach sex + 5 eyes watching made my jaw drop...hilarious...

AngelSerenity & LPJKP - so glad things are going well this time! LP, I was happy to see your dark test and a 2-3 in your profile pic. Yay! I'll continue to send you both healthy, loving, growing baby thoughts!

Storked - good luck with the move coming up soon!! Also, my books are set to be delivered next week and I will keep you posted on how it goes reading them :) Yeaaaah book buddies! 

Krissy & Janelley - you guys are soooo speedy, I have trouble catching up with all your posts! Love it though, nice to see happy, lighthearted conversations happening on here. Good luck with your upcoming O's and :sex: :sex: :sex: - Also loved the wild/outdoor/weird location sex stories. Hilarious... 

Army, sorry AF came this cycle :( I'll be KMFX for you next time around before your DH heads off again! 

Hello to MNJ and Shefali, KMP (?) and anyone else I may have missed!


----------



## Storked

Hopestruck, heck yes on the vitamins! And so glad they are doing more tests. Let me know how it goes?

I was completely surprised by the ring that I picked but I just love and my wedding band has tiny little diamonds all around :) I also discovered that I have little fingers!

So excited about your wedding but don't envy your planning! I never had to plan hardly anything for either of mine and thank goodness! Otherwise I may have never married :)


----------



## hopestruck

Storked, is yours a diamond pave? That was my other choice! I also have thin fingers... I thought I wanted a thick band until I went out and tried some on. If your kind is the kind I'm thinking, I think it is beautiful for small hands :) 

Ugh, I know, wedding planning is crazy, not to mention expensive! Our families are not contributing (well, we haven't asked, and don't plan on asking) so we are trying to keep it around $12,000. And that's going to be reallllly tight. *sigh*

I will let you know how the testing goes :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Trying to figure out how to share video...I uploaded it on FB....and since my page is private it isn't letting it show *facepalm* I will figure it out haha


----------



## Storked

That is exactly what my rings are like Hopestruck. Thin and surrounded by tiny diamonds. And I was set on a square cut but when trying them on, the round just looked better on my hand.

$12000 (faint). Holy wow. I hope that it is everything that you dreamed it would be :)
Because of my religion, no one hardy saw my wedding ceromony in the temple. So I just had pictures taken everywhere and food. And a reception at church after honeymoon. I don't know what my parents would have done if they had ever actually had to pay for a wedding :)

When are you dress shopping?


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Trying to figure out how to share video...I uploaded it on FB....and since my page is private it isn't letting it show *facepalm* I will figure it out haha


Yes please figure it out woman ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out how to share video...I uploaded it on FB....and since my page is private it isn't letting it show *facepalm* I will figure it out haha
> 
> 
> Yes please figure it out woman ;)Click to expand...

I'm tryyyyyiiinnngggg lol


----------



## janelleybean

awe sweetz. You just made me smile. I really don't think I would have been able to make it these last few weeks with out the support you've all given me. You're so freakin' sweet! Don't EVER change!...and I wanna see the video.

Catch- WELCOME! You've come to the right place, these ladies are A-maze-ing!

Hopestruck- Seems like you have been quite the busy bee. I wouldn't know what it's like to plan a wedding. Hubby and I eloped on a whim. We had a big dinner at Claim Jumpers and all of our friends came and we made everyone pay for their own meal. Hahaha...Now that I think about it, that sounds pretty redneck. Oh well, it was so much fun. I'm happy that you had a stand in doctor who is looking into things for you. I really hope you get a BFP, when you do decide to start trying again.

Storked- Are you mormon?


----------



## Sweetz33

arghhhh i am tryyyiiinnggg lol I know it will make yall smile!!!! Are any of you on FB? That might make it easier. I want just you ladies to see it bc it has my full name and area I am in lol So totally don't want the whole WWW to see it ya know


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> arghhhh i am tryyyiiinnggg lol I know it will make yall smile!!!! Are any of you on FB? That might make it easier. I want just you ladies to see it bc it has my full name and area I am in lol So totally don't want the whole WWW to see it ya know

I'm not on FB, but my husband is... I can look with his account.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I am having difficulty uploading anywhere but FB. If you have FB I have no problem adding so you can see. I also realized video shows my full name & my location so I don't feel comfie posting so anyone and their mother who might be lurking on here to see. I hope you understand. Like I said if you really want to see I will add you on FB.


----------



## Aspe

Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on here today. I just had a couple of minutes to jump on and skim like 5 pages..lol..I will get around to doing personal replies.

So, you know how I said I thought af showed her face one week late, well, I started bleeding on Monday. It was almost watery and like only bled when I went pee. Although, some blood would fall into the toilet scatter time (sorry if tmi). It was very bright red and in times had brown mixed with it. I never had to pee so much while on this 'period'. I never experienced this before. I don't see how it could be a UTI (as someone said), because it wasn't everyday I had to pee alot, it was only scatter times. Like, one evening I couldn't stop peeing, another during night I couldn't stop peeing. Anyways, the blood seemed like to start and stop. I told my partner like 'I wish my body would make up her mind' and he would go, "bleeding again" or "stopped again". This evening (Wednesday), there is absolutely no blood. Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't a normal period start light, go heavy, then finish light? Well, mine just bluntly stop. Nothing. Also, my back is killing me, oh so bad. Is this just an extremely weird period or? Thoughts please?


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok I am having difficulty uploading anywhere but FB. If you have FB I have no problem adding so you can see. I also realized video shows my full name & my location so I don't feel comfie posting so anyone and their mother who might be lurking on here to see. I hope you understand. Like I said if you really want to see I will add you on FB.

I wonder, would it work if you post the link here?


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on here today. I just had a couple of minutes to jump on and skim like 5 pages..lol..I will get around to doing personal replies.
> 
> So, you know how I said I thought af showed her face one week late, well, I started bleeding on Monday. It was almost watery and like only bled when I went pee. Although, some blood would fall into the toilet scatter time (sorry if tmi). It was very bright red and in times had brown mixed with it. I never had to pee so much while on this 'period'. I never experienced this before. I don't see how it could be a UTI (as someone said), because it wasn't everyday I had to pee alot, it was only scatter times. Like, one evening I couldn't stop peeing, another during night I couldn't stop peeing. Anyways, the blood seemed like to start and stop. I told my partner like 'I wish my body would make up her mind' and he would go, "bleeding again" or "stopped again". This evening (Wednesday), there is absolutely no blood. Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't a normal period start light, go heavy, then finish light? Well, mine just bluntly stop. Nothing. Also, my back is killing me, oh so bad. Is this just an extremely weird period or? Thoughts please?

Have you taken a pregnancy test? Does it burn when you pee? When you pee, do you pee a lot or just a few drops? is your pee cloudy or clear?


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on here today. I just had a couple of minutes to jump on and skim like 5 pages..lol..I will get around to doing personal replies.
> 
> So, you know how I said I thought af showed her face one week late, well, I started bleeding on Monday. It was almost watery and like only bled when I went pee. Although, some blood would fall into the toilet scatter time (sorry if tmi). It was very bright red and in times had brown mixed with it. I never had to pee so much while on this 'period'. I never experienced this before. I don't see how it could be a UTI (as someone said), because it wasn't everyday I had to pee alot, it was only scatter times. Like, one evening I couldn't stop peeing, another during night I couldn't stop peeing. Anyways, the blood seemed like to start and stop. I told my partner like 'I wish my body would make up her mind' and he would go, "bleeding again" or "stopped again". This evening (Wednesday), there is absolutely no blood. Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't a normal period start light, go heavy, then finish light? Well, mine just bluntly stop. Nothing. Also, my back is killing me, oh so bad. Is this just an extremely weird period or? Thoughts please?
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test? Does it burn when you pee? When you pee, do you pee a lot or just a few drops? is your pee cloudy or clear?Click to expand...

I haven't taken a test in about a week, at that that time it was negative. No, it don't burn when I pee, just lie a few minutes after I pee, it feels as if I got to go again. When I felt like I had to pee alot it was only a little bit, not drops but not a river lol.. Again, I haven't felt the need to pee like that in about 2 days. I honestly didn't notice about if my pee was clear or cloudy. Sorry. What were you thinking? UTI? If so, how does that explain the pink, late period, then the weird blood for 2-3ish days?


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on here today. I just had a couple of minutes to jump on and skim like 5 pages..lol..I will get around to doing personal replies.
> 
> So, you know how I said I thought af showed her face one week late, well, I started bleeding on Monday. It was almost watery and like only bled when I went pee. Although, some blood would fall into the toilet scatter time (sorry if tmi). It was very bright red and in times had brown mixed with it. I never had to pee so much while on this 'period'. I never experienced this before. I don't see how it could be a UTI (as someone said), because it wasn't everyday I had to pee alot, it was only scatter times. Like, one evening I couldn't stop peeing, another during night I couldn't stop peeing. Anyways, the blood seemed like to start and stop. I told my partner like 'I wish my body would make up her mind' and he would go, "bleeding again" or "stopped again". This evening (Wednesday), there is absolutely no blood. Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't a normal period start light, go heavy, then finish light? Well, mine just bluntly stop. Nothing. Also, my back is killing me, oh so bad. Is this just an extremely weird period or? Thoughts please?
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test? Does it burn when you pee? When you pee, do you pee a lot or just a few drops? is your pee cloudy or clear?Click to expand...

I haven't taken a test in about a week, at that time it was negative. No, it don't burn when I pee, just like a few minutes after I pee, it feels as if I got to go again. When I felt like I had to pee alot it was only a little bit, not drops but not a river lol.. Again, I haven't felt the need to pee like that in about 2 days. I honestly didn't notice if my pee was clear or cloudy. Sorry. What were you thinking? UTI? If so, how does that explain the pink, late period, then the weird blood for 2-3ish days?


----------



## kanicky73

Thanks I am on cd5. I would love to be cycle buds!


----------



## kanicky73

kanicky73 said:


> Thanks I am on cd5. I would love to be cycle buds!

Ok this was meant for shefalia! Sorry I'm still learning lol


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on here today. I just had a couple of minutes to jump on and skim like 5 pages..lol..I will get around to doing personal replies.
> 
> So, you know how I said I thought af showed her face one week late, well, I started bleeding on Monday. It was almost watery and like only bled when I went pee. Although, some blood would fall into the toilet scatter time (sorry if tmi). It was very bright red and in times had brown mixed with it. I never had to pee so much while on this 'period'. I never experienced this before. I don't see how it could be a UTI (as someone said), because it wasn't everyday I had to pee alot, it was only scatter times. Like, one evening I couldn't stop peeing, another during night I couldn't stop peeing. Anyways, the blood seemed like to start and stop. I told my partner like 'I wish my body would make up her mind' and he would go, "bleeding again" or "stopped again". This evening (Wednesday), there is absolutely no blood. Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't a normal period start light, go heavy, then finish light? Well, mine just bluntly stop. Nothing. Also, my back is killing me, oh so bad. Is this just an extremely weird period or? Thoughts please?
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test? Does it burn when you pee? When you pee, do you pee a lot or just a few drops? is your pee cloudy or clear?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't taken a test in about a week, at that time it was negative. No, it don't burn when I pee, just like a few minutes after I pee, it feels as if I got to go again. When I felt like I had to pee alot it was only a little bit, not drops but not a river lol.. Again, I haven't felt the need to pee like that in about 2 days. I honestly didn't notice if my pee was clear or cloudy. Sorry. What were you thinking? UTI? If so, how does that explain the pink, late period, then the weird blood for 2-3ish days?Click to expand...

It could be a UTI or it could be a bladder infection. I'm not sure.. I'm no doctor, but I would definitely call your doctor and talk to them. I'm not too sure about the short period. I wish I had some answers for you. sorry...


----------



## MnJ

Hi Everybody!! Had lots to read!

Angel - I'm 14dpo today. I'm still temping also! AND taking tests every morning urging that line to get darker and darker. I had b/w done on Monday (12dpo) when I got my bfp on hpt and my hcg was only 65. I was hoping for a higher # so I'd feel more secure but it was early, I know. Did you get a blood test done? I'm feeling pretty good, actually, which worries me. I should feel like crap, right?! I still have sore bb's but that's about it. I felt more the week before my bfp than I do now. My bb's were RIDICULOUS swollen and sore, they're not as bad now but still sore. Also had crazy bad cramps. Those are pretty much gone too. I still feel kinda tugging or like something's there when I move certain ways. Idk.. I want to FEEL pregnant!

Krissy - I'm with you on the roadhead deal!! I know they want that kind of service anytime anywhere but all I can think is please don't wreck, please don't wreck, please don't wreck lol

Janelley and Storked - I'm not too worried about the video getting into the wrong hands, its on his phone. He's not gonna let anybody see it and if some stranger somehow saw it I have no worries, it was doggy style remember... my face is nowhere in the video! HA!!!

Army and all the other girls - I forgot one more secret step to conceiving. My DB reminded me of it. I was reading through all the posts and cracking up laughing so had to explain what all was being said. He said well don't forget to tell them about the bj promise. HAHA! Totally forgot. He'd been whining for a bj and I was like we are NOT wasting baby juice!! I promised when I was on my period he'd get one. Lo and behold, I'm not gonna have a period for 9 months!!! (God willing) Hilarious! So, add that to the mix of doggy style and videos then POOF! BFP! hee hee 

Garfie - you go girl! you totally win the confession stories!! I know I wouldn't have an audience. I am NOT pretty naked!! lol

Never - Thanks for adding me to the group list. I'm here to stay! :) I got my BFP on 8/27 and symptoms wise right now is just sore bb's. Hoping for more very soon!

Catchbaby - Hi!! So sorry about your m/c :( I hope you get your sticky bean very soon!


Lucky baby dust to everybody!!!! :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Bump pictures! I forgot to post these earlier. I am quite *eh hem* big. They say the more kids, the faster you show...they weren't kidding.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Bump pictures! I forgot to post these earlier. I am quite *eh hem* big. They say the more kids, the faster you show...they weren't kidding.
> 
> View attachment 467531
> 
> 
> View attachment 467533

But you're so cute. That's how I will probably look with our next one!


----------



## armymama2012

MnJ said:


> Hi Everybody!! Had lots to read!
> 
> Angel - I'm 14dpo today. I'm still temping also! AND taking tests every morning urging that line to get darker and darker. I had b/w done on Monday (12dpo) when I got my bfp on hpt and my hcg was only 65. I was hoping for a higher # so I'd feel more secure but it was early, I know. Did you get a blood test done? I'm feeling pretty good, actually, which worries me. I should feel like crap, right?! I still have sore bb's but that's about it. I felt more the week before my bfp than I do now. My bb's were RIDICULOUS swollen and sore, they're not as bad now but still sore. Also had crazy bad cramps. Those are pretty much gone too. I still feel kinda tugging or like something's there when I move certain ways. Idk.. I want to FEEL pregnant!
> 
> Krissy - I'm with you on the roadhead deal!! I know they want that kind of service anytime anywhere but all I can think is please don't wreck, please don't wreck, please don't wreck lol
> 
> Janelley and Storked - I'm not too worried about the video getting into the wrong hands, its on his phone. He's not gonna let anybody see it and if some stranger somehow saw it I have no worries, it was doggy style remember... my face is nowhere in the video! HA!!!
> 
> Army and all the other girls - I forgot one more secret step to conceiving. My DB reminded me of it. I was reading through all the posts and cracking up laughing so had to explain what all was being said. He said well don't forget to tell them about the bj promise. HAHA! Totally forgot. He'd been whining for a bj and I was like we are NOT wasting baby juice!! I promised when I was on my period he'd get one. Lo and behold, I'm not gonna have a period for 9 months!!! (God willing) Hilarious! So, add that to the mix of doggy style and videos then POOF! BFP! hee hee
> 
> Garfie - you go girl! you totally win the confession stories!! I know I wouldn't have an audience. I am NOT pretty naked!! lol
> 
> Never - Thanks for adding me to the group list. I'm here to stay! :) I got my BFP on 8/27 and symptoms wise right now is just sore bb's. Hoping for more very soon!
> 
> Catchbaby - Hi!! So sorry about your m/c :( I hope you get your sticky bean very soon!
> 
> 
> Lucky baby dust to everybody!!!! :dust:


Is the trick in the promise or actually delivering?


----------



## Storked

Janelley, totally Mormon. How did you know lol? The temple reference gave me away?
Oh and for my first marriage we didn't even go out and eat with people so yours doesn't sound redneck to me ;)

Sweetz, message me and I can give you my name for FB. I am a freak about lurkers knowing it too :)
Love the bump!

Hi Kanicky!

Aspe, dunno. The bleeding could still be from a UTI if it was severe enough. I had a UTI when pregnant and had no symptoms.

MnJ, LOL to no face!


----------



## Sweetz33

Im sitting here minding my own business and what do I hear? Dogs going crazy so I look outside...some random person is booking it through my front yard, jumps over fence, runs through backyard, then over fence on opposite side...wtf?! Did I mention I live in the middle of nowhere?! TG I have a big ass deer hunting knife! Lol!


----------



## Storked

What the heck Sweetz? Creepy! :o


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah....DH just got home and he scanned the yard....he said he saw footprints (it just rained) creepy is right....


----------



## Storked

Was somebody masterbeasting to your belly bump? ;)
(don't throw a shoe at me for a joke!)


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- Born and raised. I gotta say, you are the coolest Mormon I have ever met. I'm never going to be able to look at one the same again. I'm going to be tempted to ask them, "do you do naked movie night too?" :winkwink:

Sweetz- You look so cute with your little bump. I wanna look that cute with a bump! Funny story, my hubby and I use to live next to a bank when we first got together, well people were ALWAYS running through our yard because they robbed the bank. It was almost normal. We were BBQing one day and some dude just wooshed on through, like no biggie. We just said good luck as he passed through. 

MnJ- SO glad you're hear to stay. :happydance:

AFM- I'm tired. We were suppose to BD tonight, but I'm beat. I don't know when I ovulated or if I have yet, but I check my CP and it's super low, hard, and *tightly* closed. I know that's a sign of AF, but she just left.. so I don't know what the hell is going on, but I don't feel as guilty not BDing when my cervix is closed. Hubby went to bed. His neck is completely stiff he can't move it. I don't know what he did to it, but it's like having sex with Frankenstein. I don't like it. Alright, well I'm off to bed. See you ladies in the morning. :sleep:


----------



## Storked

Janelley, SEX WITH FRANKENSTEIN! Muahahahaha sounds jerky and hard ;) yep dot feel bad if closed!
Born and raised? Me too. Lived as an atheist for 3 years of my life so definitely not typical here. I watch what I want, listen to what I want (though DH would still mockingly point out that I have Saturday's Warrior album on my iPod), and really don't make friends at church. And I am pervy with a dark sense of humor.
And now you know why my hubby it's risqué- he is very Orthodox LDS. I was talking to some girls in the foyer at the singles ward once and was relaying a story in which I thoughtlessly used the word "cootch". He makes this choking noise and said "YOU JUST SAID COOTCH IN FRONT OF JOSEPH SMITH...I can't believe you". I glanced to the portrait of Joseph Smith, glanced at him and glanced at the girls and just started laughing hysterically. They thought it was awesome but he still flinches when I say that particular "C word" hehe.
But my parents converted from being Methodists so I was raised in a very God is love type of home that is pretty open. And we aren't modest either. :)


----------



## shefali83

omg whats up with you girls... soooo chatty :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Morning ladies. I had to read 5 pages this morning!!
> 
> Shefali- I want to start with you. I was thinking back to when I was on BC--I had been on it since I was 13 because I had ovarian cysts. Anywho, while I was on it, I never really had a problem producing natural lubricant. I got turned on really easily and was good to go, in other words. When I stopped taking BC, I dried up. Had no lubrication what so ever. There was one time that my husband and I had sex and I tore. It was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. I would not want that to happen to you. So, I spoke with my doctor at the time and he told me to get some KY Jelly and a couple times a day use it to lubricate my vagina. I'm no doctor, but I'm thinking if you're that dry and all you have is CM, your body may be "shutting down" because sex is painful or uncomfortable. I know your brain sends signals that something isn't right if you're experiencing painful sex. Sort of goes into defense mode. But, if you're having sex on a daily basis and you're dry, it's like opening a new wound every time. You can get a serious infection that way. Try putting some lube in your vagina a couple times a day and see if that helps to heal it a bit. I know you really want a baby, but this isn't the way to do it. You can PM if you want.
> 
> Krissy- That sort of happened to me with the insurance. We got a couple hundred dollar bill for a well check up for our son. Our insurance changed in February and they were trying to tell me his pediatrician wasn't covered. They kept telling me that she wasn't listed on the website for covered doctors, but in fact she was on there 3 times! So, I called and raised hell and talked to an agent and WALKED THEM THROUGH the website to see what I was seeing. The lady was a real bitch, but I didn't care. I wasn't going to have hundreds of dollars if I didn't have to. Can you call and request to speak to someone else?
> 
> Storked- I didn't think I had anything left to bride my husband with...until we went to Florida in February. Sex on the beach. He enjoyed it, I on the other hand was terrified we were going to get caught. I gotta say though, it was a trill. I'm sure you can think of something. :winkwink: Be creative.
> 
> MnJ- I have a good feeling that this is it for you and your boyfran! I can't wait for your US.:flower:
> 
> Sweetz- I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait for the pictures. :happydance:
> Can you feel the baby moving yet? I remember I felt the baby move for the first time after having sex and it scared the shit out of me. I just imagined him sloshing around in my belly. I know "they" say you can't feel the baby move until your further along, but after your first pregnancy, I've heard you know what to feel for, so you feel the movement a lot earlier.
> 
> Army- I really hope you get pregnant this cycle, but try not to think about it so much or you might stress yourself out. I think I would lose my mind if my husband left for long periods of time over the weekend to go fishing. Especially if he said I couldn't go with him. Have you tried asking him if he wouldn't mind staying home and doing something with you the next weekend? Maybe you could have your parents watch your daughter and you two can get some alone time. Go on a dinner and movie date.. Or something fun like that. You said that you're strapped for cash, maybe you two can go on a picnic? As for him bitching about doing all the work, put your foot down. If he wants to have sex, he's going to have to put in some effort.
> 
> Where is Hopestuck? I miss you!!! To all the other ladies that I missed... :hi:Hello!!!
> 
> What does grapefruit juice do? I'm curious... Is it too late for me to start taking it?

I cant help being dry. its not about regular bd or stress. the gland that produces lube(bartholin gland) got infected years back(before marriage) and had to be removed so thats why i cant produce any lube anymore. Its not about trying.. its my destiny now...oh blah :cry: :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Hope y'all are ready for some pictures!! :)
> 
> View attachment 467277
> View attachment 467279
> View attachment 467281
> 
> 
> 1st one she/he is scratching their head. 2nd they flipped over onto tummy. 3rd sucking thumb. :cloud9:

omg :happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am super excited for you!!! yayy
bubs is supeeeeeeeer cute :)


----------



## shefali83

hopestruck said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hello. Sorry for not being very active! I've honestly been really wrapped up in wedding stuff (LOL). We are having a bit of a fiasco with my engagement ring. To make a long story short....we had it sized at the store we bought it from in the Yukon. It had some scratches on it when we picked it up but I figured that was normal. Well, taking it home and showing it to people, turns out it is NOT normal and they did a horrific job on the resize! So I emailed them to complain, and they said they would offer me a new setting or a refund. WELL, after a lot of thinking I've decided to go with the refund and to pick out a brand new ring from somewhere else :D So, this is exciting, but it has honestly been driving me crazy! I'm so indecisive! So I've been doing a lot of research and I think I've finally decided that what I really want is a traditional round cut solitaire with a plain band. As IF it took me WEEKS to figure that out? haha. Anyway. (ETA: for your feasting eyes, my ring will be just like this! https://www.bluenile.ca/engagement-...ed-engagement-ring-details?ring_id=1437090104 although obviously a different diamond and probably 6 prong ring:))
> 
> Other things - I went to the Docs yesterday. My doc is out of town so I had his stand-in, another young doctor. We were talking about my situation and he looked at my file and noticed there were a couple of tests that my doctor didn't do (I swear he did them, but the results could not be found - so maybe we both missed it). Anyway, he wrote me a new requisition for more bloodwork to test for APS (antiphospholipid syndrome), and I also convinced him to test for lupus anticoagulant (something I've been reading about in my recurrent M/C scientific studies - which yes, I brought out at the appt!). He is also doing a clotting time test, and phenotyping (genetic testing) on both DF and I. HOPEFULLY this will give us some answers... either way he is referring me to a specialist in the city for additional testing/consultation.
> 
> In the meantime though, we've decided to take a break. Now that we have a wedding to plan for the spring, there's lots going on. I also have an exam coming up in October, and DF and I both agreed that if I experienced another M/C around that time, it would be detrimental to my success. So we're holding off for at least a few months, probably until November, maybe even later, depending on what happens with the blood tests & fertility clinic stuff. I'm also taking CoQ10 (shoutout to Storked! hehe) and my Royal Jelly to try and improve egg quality. Apparently it takes about 3 months to prepare an egg, so I'm hoping this time frame will work out for getting the information we need and the nutrition/quality/time/recovery my body needs for the next preg to be a success.
> 
> All that to say, I'm prob going to be spending a little bit less time on these boards. I will stop in here and there to see how you are all doing though!!
> 
> Some quick personal notes ---
> Sweetz, LOVE the U/S pics! OMG!! What a little angel you have brewing in there! Amazing!!
> 
> Never, you are coming up to 13 weeks, into the 2nd tri! Yahoo! So glad things are going well. I hope you have a great weekend with your DH :)
> 
> Garfie, your story about the beach sex + 5 eyes watching made my jaw drop...hilarious...
> 
> AngelSerenity & LPJKP - so glad things are going well this time! LP, I was happy to see your dark test and a 2-3 in your profile pic. Yay! I'll continue to send you both healthy, loving, growing baby thoughts!
> 
> Storked - good luck with the move coming up soon!! Also, my books are set to be delivered next week and I will keep you posted on how it goes reading them :) Yeaaaah book buddies!
> 
> Krissy & Janelley - you guys are soooo speedy, I have trouble catching up with all your posts! Love it though, nice to see happy, lighthearted conversations happening on here. Good luck with your upcoming O's and :sex: :sex: :sex: - Also loved the wild/outdoor/weird location sex stories. Hilarious...
> 
> Army, sorry AF came this cycle :( I'll be KMFX for you next time around before your DH heads off again!
> 
> Hello to MNJ and Shefali, KMP (?) and anyone else I may have missed!

Hello sweety :hi:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Thanks I am on cd5. I would love to be cycle buds!

Hey i am on cd6 now :) glad to be cycle/ttc buddies and hopefully bump buddies.. yayy :happydance: :D how long are your cycles?? using opks?


----------



## lpjkp

It&#8217;s a good job I can read, otherwise I&#8217;d be pretty stuffed trying to keep up with all this conversation going on!! 

Sorry it&#8217;s not a long post today, but I&#8217;ve woken up this morning feel pretty dragged. Feel really nauseous (Can&#8217;t even drink my hot chocolate this morning&#8230;what&#8217;s up with that?!), only one look at my prenatal makes me wanna hurl, and I&#8217;m so bloody tired&#8230;regardless of how I&#8217;m feeling, I&#8217;m glad that I&#8217;m &#8220;feeling&#8221; pregnant (And happy because I&#8217;ve never reached this point in pregnant before and mc last time at 4wk 5days!YAY!) and reassured that the test line on my FRER comes up now before the control line even thinks of appearing and ends up so dark&#8230;got a long shift later though (URGH!) standing on my feet all day and pretending like I feel fine to the rest of the world&#8230;it&#8217;s gonna take some practice!!

*Hope:* Glad to see you popping back! It&#8217;s not the same without you! Glad to hear that you&#8217;re undertaking the very stressful (But totally worth it!) task of planning your wedding! £12,000 dollars sounds like an amazing amount of money to me! We planned out wedding (Everything included) for just under £1,000 GBP and, even though it wasn&#8217;t a massively extravagant day, it was the perfect intimate day for us with our closest friends and family&#8230;you&#8217;ll have the wedding of your dreams for your budget I&#8217;m sure! X

*Sweetz:* ARGH! That is like a proper baby bump in the making!!!! It makes it so much more real that you have a little baby snuggled up in there, and the same baby that was waving at you on the US yesterday!! It makes me have bump envy for sure! What do you &#8220;feel&#8221; you&#8217;re having? Boy or girl?

Hello to all the other absolutely lovely ladies and sorry I don&#8217;t have more to say so far&#8230;I&#8217;ll try and pop in again later on&#8230;hope you all happy a lovely day/night&#8217;s sleep (Whatever the time zone is!) xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

I feel boy...but most likely a girl :)


----------



## lpjkp

GRRR..my DH is just a douchebag sometimes!!!

I feel like I need to rant..he just makes me so angry sometimes...I've just had him on the phone to his bank because of around a few unauthorised payments for around £50-00 have been taken out of his account by a company we both don't know...after searching online, I found on forums that a number of people were finding out it was for a porn website that they'd been on, but didn't realise it ended up with lots of money being taken out.

Long story short, I asked my DH if this could be true for him, and he very awkwardly said no. Ten minutes later he's flapping and finally admits to me that he had subscribed to a porn site not long back, which he thought only needed a £1.00 trial fee...I only said to him that I was disappointed that: 1) He'd gone on it in the first place, especially giving his details and not knowing if it was legit and 2) that he felt he had to lie to me..

...And then, HE lost his temper with ME!! WTH?! He's blaming it on MY hormones and stormed out of the house saying he won't be back for dinner because I'm always having a go at him lately and he doesn't want to be in the house at the same time that I am...I feel really hurt that he can be such a douchebag! He was so fantastic, caring, supportive and understanding with my first pregnancy and, this time round, he's just being a complete arse! I feel like reminding him that HE wanted this baby too, and that he's going to have to get used to those bloody hormones because they'll be around for a lot longer! He's such a dick sometimes!

Argh...sorry to rant ladies, but I needed to let it out somewhere :(


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> GRRR..my DH is just a douchebag sometimes!!!
> 
> I feel like I need to rant..he just makes me so angry sometimes...I've just had him on the phone to his bank because of around a few unauthorised payments for around £50-00 have been taken out of his account by a company we both don't know...after searching online, I found on forums that a number of people were finding out it was for a porn website that they'd been on, but didn't realise it ended up with lots of money being taken out.
> 
> Long story short, I asked my DH if this could be true for him, and he very awkwardly said no. Ten minutes later he's flapping and finally admits to me that he had subscribed to a porn site not long back, which he thought only needed a £1.00 trial fee...I only said to him that I was disappointed that: 1) He'd gone on it in the first place, especially giving his details and not knowing if it was legit and 2) that he felt he had to lie to me..
> 
> ...And then, HE lost his temper with ME!! WTH?! He's blaming it on MY hormones and stormed out of the house saying he won't be back for dinner because I'm always having a go at him lately and he doesn't want to be in the house at the same time that I am...I feel really hurt that he can be such a douchebag! He was so fantastic, caring, supportive and understanding with my first pregnancy and, this time round, he's just being a complete arse! I feel like reminding him that HE wanted this baby too, and that he's going to have to get used to those bloody hormones because they'll be around for a lot longer! He's such a dick sometimes!
> 
> Argh...sorry to rant ladies, but I needed to let it out somewhere :(

I dont know why men have to be so mean at times. wish they were a little more understanding at this stage.. only if they could become pg and give birth :winkwink:..lots of hugs for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MnJ

Hi girls. Im really worried. I have been poas every morning hoping to see the line get darker. My DB says he thinks its considerably darker than the line I got on Monday. Its not nearly as dark as the control line tho. Shouldnt it be by now?? Also I've still been temping and today my temp dropped a whole degree. BUT I had been up for a little bit and back to sleep for only an hour and a half before the temp taking. My cervix is still high. Im worried its a chemical pregnancy. Today is when FF showed af was due so guess we'll see. BBs are still swollen... Can anybody who's been thru one tell me if this sounds like it will end up as a m/c due to chemical pregnancy?


----------



## garfie

Mnj - Aw hun try not to worry (easier said than done) if DB says it is darker it will be:flower:

I had to stop temping after I got my BFP as my temps were all over the place :wacko: also an hour and a half is not long enough to take a temp hun you need at least 3 hours sleep and it needs taking before you get out of bed, eat drink or whatever else you may do in bed:winkwink:

I am sure you will be okay hun we all have our fingers crossed for you.

Try and relax as getting stressed hun is not good for you or your little one.

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

LP - Men are like little children sometimes think of it that way - you caught him out he didn't like it and now he is sulking (or gone back to his cave):winkwink:

Don't let him upset you hun, not good for you or your little one:flower:

He will come round and hopefully with a bucket load of apologies.:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

I agree with Garfie on both counts, MnJ and lpjkp. :hugs: to you both

Garfie, still getting a high reading?


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> Hi girls. Im really worried. I have been poas every morning hoping to see the line get darker. My DB says he thinks its considerably darker than the line I got on Monday. Its not nearly as dark as the control line tho. Shouldnt it be by now?? Also I've still been temping and today my temp dropped a whole degree. BUT I had been up for a little bit and back to sleep for only an hour and a half before the temp taking. My cervix is still high. Im worried its a chemical pregnancy. Today is when FF showed af was due so guess we'll see. BBs are still swollen... Can anybody who's been thru one tell me if this sounds like it will end up as a m/c due to chemical pregnancy?

It doesnt seem chemical to me at all..i have had chemical pg last yr. my lines just got lighter day by day then bam BFN and then next day very heavy af/bleeding with tissues and all(tmi)

As long as your lines are getting darker even if slowly you shouldn't worry :hugs:
And discard today's temp. You need to have atleast 3 hrs sleep to count on it.


----------



## MnJ

Ok, here are the pics of my tests. So much easier to see on my phone that I took pics with but to show you how light the line is. The first pic was on 8/27, the 2nd pic was today 8/30.
 



Attached Files:







test082712.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9









test083012.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lpjkp

haha! He grovelled and apologised, so all is forgiven! I told him he needs to get himself a vagina and get himself pregnant and only then can he critisize my moods and hormones! Men are such Muppets sometimes,I just have a bit of a dopey Muppet of a husband sometimes!

MnJ: one bit of advice...stop temping! And try your best to stop worrying! Both seem to be doing you more harm than good! Its taken me a full week to get dark lines,and even then that doesn't mean much...a line is a line and the darkness isn't a good indicator of how pregnant you are...if a line is there,you're pregnant and there's no argument about it! If you're worried,pop to the doctors and demand some betas to put your mind at ease...just try and relax for now and take each day as it comes xxx I've got faith this is yoursticky bean!xxx


----------



## lpjkp

And those are fantastic lines on ICs!!! Mine looked like those and,I bet if you used an frer you'd have a lovely bfp line! ICs are notorious for taking forever to get darker,so you're doing fantastic so far!!xxx


----------



## garfie

Storked - Silly me forgot to post to busy reading and advising:dohh:

CD13 and PEAK :happydance: hubby said a strange thing last night "last night of HIGHS so we best get :sex: to make sure we catch the eggie".

How did he know? lucky guess? co incidence? I've not told him about this cycle at all we just had :sex: when we felt like it (of course I'm aware and turn on my lady charms) but how the hell did he know? Anyway have sent him a text telling him we have the egg and he's like you're in for it tonight lady! - :haha: in for what I wonder?:blush:

Have you Ovulated yet hun? - I'm hoping I get to O this month and it's not a false start:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Mnj - :happydance: fantastic lines hun - I can see they are deff getting darker so relax and enjoy:coffee:

Lp - :happydance: glad he saw sense knew he would - remember men are like little children we just let them get away with it sometimes so they think they can do it all the time :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

MnJ, getting darker!

Lpjkp, good for him to apologize!

Garfie, how did he know? (cue Twilight Zone theme)
No idea if I have ovulated since I am doing nothing to track it. Just baby dancing :) hope you caught an eggy! :dust: honey!


----------



## MnJ

Thank u guys so much for the support and reassurance!! Idk why Im freaking out. Just have to relax and let nature do its thang. If its meant to be it will be. Que sera sera, right? But MAN I can't wait til b/w on tues to see what the #s are doing!


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> Thank u guys so much for the support and reassurance!! Idk why Im freaking out. Just have to relax and let nature do its thang. If its meant to be it will be. Que sera sera, right? But MAN I can't wait til b/w on tues to see what the #s are doing!

Your lines are beautiful hun :) you neednt worry because of these lines at all :hugs: good luck and keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Storked - Some :dust::dust::dust: back at you :flower:

How long since your mmc hun? 4 cycles for me DNC 14 June:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Krissy485

Ok here we go ladies.
Janelley- soooo not funny for a minute I thought you were serious :haha: I was like WTF this lady should know the whole story better than me lol.I just love sitting down with the kiddos for movie time and popcorn and we love the lorax! Took all the kidos to see it in the movie theater, first movie for my littlest guy to go see! And OMG oreo truffles are my fAVE my one thing my MIL can actually make right lol.well I guess other than dh but even then she didnt have much to do with that now did she?..... oh I second the doggy stylemust admit one of my favesall though feet to shoulder is another fave for me and dh wont go into specifics :blush:

Mnj-yeah they should monitor your levels then once they hit over 6,000 or past 6 weeks is when they usually do the us wont see much till thengood luck FX :hug.ok too funny about the road hahaha omg the bj promisedh SWEARS I promised 9months of bj after I got pregnant bc I said I wouldnt wait baby juice eitherummm yeah so NEVER promised 9 straight months of bj lmao that line is for sure darker than before and looks great for how early you areremember most dont test till af is a week late!

Army- sorry about the :witch: I was really praying for yajust a question but why are you moving to your home town now vs when he is deployed.if you dont want to share that is finebut I understand :hugs:

Kanicky- LMAO!!! My oldest was my poop monster as I like to call it. One night he pooped and instead of coming and getting me, he must of done it right after I layed him down and he was sleeping in a toddler bed at that point he was just past 2 yr, anyways he decided it would be fun to play in it and paint himself and the wallsseriouslywhen I went to check on him before I went to bed he was sound asleep caked in poop!!!! I had to wake him up and give him a bath it was so badnot before I took a pic thoughblack mail when he gets older hehewish I had thought of your idea of the pjs though total genius!!!

Never-thanks hun and you are just as sweet!!!! :hugs:

Sweetz- when we tried this last time I got pregnant we did doggy style and I also held my feet in the air.dh kept telling me not to let his donation out lol.. cant wait for that pic today!!! I will be stalking you for it lol not on FB sorry!!! Maybe add it to JAnelleys blog lol.yeah for the bump pics!!! Ok were you an outy before getting pregnant or has the baby already pushed your booby button as my son calls it out? Supper cute!!!! Oh and odd random person running? Did you see any cops?

Shefali-glad to see you are going right back at it! GL dust:

Angel :hi: back yah un! Nice to see ya even if you are just able to pop in for a minute!

Garfie: we know how busy you are and I do try to get on as much as possible but there are days that I just cant do it like I want toit is hard having young oneGL on that BD!

Hope-GREAT to hear from you! I am so glad that you are going to get more tests done and hopefully some good results! Congrats on the new ring. I actually got a second engagement ring, although for a different reason and I love it so much more than the first! GL with the wedding!!

Aspe-sounds like you might still have a chance! It sucks but at this point it is a wait and see game.also if it is a UTI that could be where the blood is from if it is only when you whipe and pee.so I dont mean this to sound weird but are you sure the blood is coming from your vagina?

Storked- omg you make the funniest jokes lol are you sure you are Mormon? I am with Janelley on this one you are by far the coolest Mormon I have ever met!! You keep that pervy out there attitude it is so you!!!

Janelley are you sure were to tired for bd or is it really the stiff neck? Lol

Lpjkp-glad to hear your lines are darker and that you are so tired bc that means your body is hard at workyay for getting past mark!!! Oh and about dhI am sorry that he is acting that way but I can almost promise that it is because he is afraid that you will lose the baby again. My dh is the same way emotionally stunted and when he is scared and stress he takes it out on me.is it ok NO but I know he does it because he knows I will stay by him no matter what happens. In the end try and talk to himwith my dh texting is actually easier for him to communicate with mesounds bad but if it works it works :hugs: and we ALL rant on here. :blush: I think I do too often some times lolhappy he applogized to you!!! Men are such butt heads.yes I said butt heads! Lol

OMG NEVER going that long with out responding ever again lol and I still feel like I forgot peoplesorry :cry:
AFM-I am much happier today! Talked with DH last night and he pretty much agreed with me that until him mom can treat us and our kids the same as she does everyone else we are done. We have no intentions of talking to her for a few weeks. What is sad is my youngest was born on her bdayso wish I could take that back nowas youll read my dr apt is not until NEXT Thursday nowstupid people at the office..grr lolso no news on thatjust still packing and moving stuff and getting kids situated with school. I gotta drop off my sons IEP today so that they can get his services going. My oldest Joshua, has been in speech therapy since he was 3, and now is in physical therapy and occupational therapy. HE has left side weakness, low muscle tone and strength through out his whole body. He is almost 6 but still has a hard time holding up his own head for long period of time without resting it on his shoulderswe have no diagnoses for him and so far all neurological tests have come back normal thank god! But anywhowill try and post later today gotta get but in gear!!! LOVE MY GIRLS!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> Ok here we go ladies&#8230;.
> Janelley- soooo not funny for a minute I thought you were serious :haha: I was like WTF this lady should know the whole story better than me lol&#8230;.I just love sitting down with the kiddos for movie time and popcorn and we love the lorax! Took all the kidos to see it in the movie theater, first movie for my littlest guy to go see! And OMG oreo truffles are my fAVE my one thing my MIL can actually make right lol&#8230;.well I guess other than dh but even then she didn&#8217;t have much to do with that now did she?..... oh I second the doggy style&#8230;must admit one of my faves&#8230;all though feet to shoulder is another fave for me and dh wont go into specifics :blush:
> 
> Mnj-yeah they should monitor your levels then once they hit over 6,000 or past 6 weeks is when they usually do the us wont see much till then&#8230;good luck FX :hug&#8230;.ok too funny about the road hahaha omg the bj promise&#8230;dh SWEARS I promised 9months of bj after I got pregnant bc I said I wouldn&#8217;t wait baby juice either&#8230;ummm yeah so NEVER promised 9 straight months of bj lmao that line is for sure darker than before and looks great for how early you are&#8230;remember most don&#8217;t test till af is a week late!
> 
> Army- sorry about the :witch: I was really praying for ya&#8230;just a question but why are you moving to your home town now vs when he is deployed&#8230;.if you don&#8217;t want to share that is fine&#8230;but I understand :hugs:
> 
> Kanicky- LMAO!!! My oldest was my poop monster as I like to call it. One night he pooped and instead of coming and getting me, he must of done it right after I layed him down and he was sleeping in a toddler bed at that point he was just past 2 yr, anyways he decided it would be fun to play in it and &#8220;paint&#8221; himself and the walls&#8230;seriously&#8230;when I went to check on him before I went to bed he was sound asleep caked in poop!!!! I had to wake him up and give him a bath it was so bad&#8230;not before I took a pic though&#8230;black mail when he gets older hehe&#8230;wish I had thought of your idea of the pjs though total genius!!!
> 
> Never-thanks hun and you are just as sweet!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz- when we tried this last time I got pregnant we did doggy style and I also held my feet in the air&#8230;.dh kept telling me not to let his donation out lol.. cant wait for that pic today!!! I will be stalking you for it lol &#8230;not on FB sorry!!! Maybe add it to JAnelley&#8217;s blog lol&#8230;.yeah for the bump pics!!! Ok were you an outy before getting pregnant or has the baby already pushed your &#8220;booby&#8221; button as my son calls it out? Supper cute!!!! Oh and odd random person running? Did you see any cops?
> 
> Shefali-glad to see you are going right back at it! GL dust:
> 
> Angel :hi: back yah un! Nice to see ya even if you are just able to pop in for a minute!
> 
> Garfie: we know how busy you are and I do try to get on as much as possible but there are days that I just cant do it like I want to&#8230;it is hard having young one&#8230;GL on that BD!
> 
> Hope-GREAT to hear from you! I am so glad that you are going to get more tests done and hopefully some good results! Congrats on the new ring. I actually got a second engagement ring, although for a different reason and I love it so much more than the first! GL with the wedding!!
> 
> Aspe-sounds like you might still have a chance! It sucks but at this point it is a wait and see game&#8230;.also if it is a UTI that could be where the blood is from if it is only when you whipe and pee&#8230;.so I don&#8217;t mean this to sound weird but are you sure the blood is coming from your vagina?
> 
> Storked- omg you make the funniest jokes lol are you sure you are Mormon? I am with Janelley on this one you are by far the coolest Mormon I have ever met!! You keep that pervy out there attitude it is so you!!!
> 
> Janelley are you sure were to tired for bd or is it really the stiff neck? Lol
> 
> Lpjkp-glad to hear your lines are darker and that you are so tired bc that means your body is hard at work&#8230;yay for getting past mark!!! Oh and about dh&#8230;I am sorry that he is acting that way but I can almost promise that it is because he is afraid that you will lose the baby again. My dh is the same way emotionally stunted and when he is scared and stress he takes it out on me&#8230;.is it ok NO but I know he does it because he knows I will stay by him no matter what happens. In the end try and talk to him&#8230;with my dh texting is actually easier for him to communicate with me&#8230;sounds bad but if it works it works :hugs: and we ALL rant on here&#8230;. :blush: I think I do too often some times lol&#8230;happy he applogized to you!!! Men are such butt heads&#8230;.yes I said butt heads! Lol
> 
> OMG NEVER going that long with out responding ever again lol and I still feel like I forgot people&#8230;sorry :cry:
> AFM-I am much happier today! Talked with DH last night and he pretty much agreed with me that until him mom can treat us and our kids the same as she does everyone else we are done. We have no intentions of talking to her for a few weeks. What is sad is my youngest was born on her bday&#8230;so wish I could take that back now&#8230;&#8230;as you&#8217;ll read my dr apt is not until NEXT Thursday now&#8230;stupid people at the office..grr lol&#8230;so no news on that&#8230;just still packing and moving stuff and getting kids situated with school. I gotta drop off my sons IEP today so that they can get his services going. My oldest Joshua, has been in speech therapy since he was 3, and now is in physical therapy and occupational therapy. HE has left side weakness, low muscle tone and strength through out his whole body. He is almost 6 but still has a hard time holding up his own head for long period of time without resting it on his shoulders&#8230;we have no diagnoses for him and so far all neurological tests have come back normal thank god! But anywho&#8230;will try and post later today gotta get but in gear!!! LOVE MY GIRLS!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

thanks sweety... almost over with af and waiting for my fertile week now :happydance: baby making time!! :sex:

This is such a super fast moving thread.i miss a day and i go crazy when i am back!! LOL


----------



## Krissy485

shefali- i know what you mean! my post i just did was form like 2 days work of reading i did lol....try not and do that one again....

ok funny story...warning dont judge me lol...

ok so my almost 3 yr old ds was bugging me while i was making dinner and i told him, joking around because he was calling me names trying to get my attention, i said you a reject, he goes no you a reject, i said no you a regect, he goes no you a reject then he goes momma whats a reject i laughed sooooo hard and told him to forget the word reject...i gotta so remember to watch what i say around my kids...think i would have a hang of it after almost 6yrs lol

ok so living room, dinning room and kitchen pretty much clean yay!! now i gotta get in the shower, get clothes around for dd cuz its her turn to stay at grandpa's house and then hit the road after lunch...so probably wont be back on tilll tonight...have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Aspe

Omg..my web page was so messed up. I was reading the posts and the format was so messed up. I then figured out it was in mobile view. So I got to reread the posts and reply - it was so confusing. How such a modified technology change can change our life.lol..I will get to personal replies this evening :) Have a great day and here's to hoping for a :bfp: for everyone :dust:

Krissy.. Yah, I'm pretty sure it is from my vagina, or at least part of it, because I used a tampon thinking it was my period and when I took it out, there was only a tiny bit of brown and red on it. It was a waste of a tampon. 
So after about 14-16 hours of absolutely no blood, I am now bleeding again. Like what is up with that?


----------



## Storked

Garfie, 3 cycles here since May :(
Our rainbows are coming soon!

Krissy, definitely Mormon. And my family is freaky just like me ;)
Thursday will be here before you know it! I am sorry they never diagnosed your boy but at least he is getting therapy

Aspe, no clue honey :(


----------



## janelleybean

My goodness...so much to respond to.

Storked- You crack me up, I would have paid money to have been there when you said that. When I was younger, my Jack-Mormon of a mother MADE me do a talk on faith. I was so pissed off. I only went to church because it was something that "made" her happy. But quite frankly it was something that I never believed in. So, she wrote out my talk for me and it was so fake. So, I got up there and said the talk, then at the end when I was suppose to bare my testimony, I told everyone that I didn't believe in the church. I swear everyone in that church was wide awake then. I realize now that it was a pretty shady thing to do, but it felt so liberating and frankly they stopped bugging me after I did that. I only say my mom is a Jack-Mormon because to all her friends she is perfect, follows the religion to a T, but those who her REALLY know her, know she smokes cigarettes, pot, and is a total pill head. It cracks me up because she does temple work! You know she's got to be lying to someone to be able to do that. I remember when I was 6 we went camping. Her and my step dad did mushrooms. WHO DOES THAT!?!? In the end it's all an image thing for her. Which I think is really sad, I could give a rats ass what people think of me. I would rather be someone that people hate, than fake and they like me. As for sex with Frankenstein, it never happened. There is no way I could do it. I want a baby really badly, but I don't want my husband to be in pain because of it. If we don't conceive this month, there is always next.:wacko:

Shefali- I understand what you are saying, I was just trying to suggest that if you put some lube in your vagina a couple of times a day, it might not be as painful to have sex. It will moisten your vagina--which will help heal the friction areas from the last time you had sex. Does that make a little more sense?:shrug:

Sweetz- Boy.:thumbup:

Lp- I know where you are coming from. I have been there and done that. I'm happy that he apologized. You tell him next time he wants to look at porn to go to youporn.com :winkwink:

MnJ- You are preggers, which means it's time to put the thermometer away. :haha: You're lines took darker too, so that is promising. I wouldn't put too much thought into it though, I've heard of a lot of women that their body takes longer for the hcg to double. But, you can't see how much hcg is in your urine just by peeing on a stick. All will go well, just relax. Tuesday will be here before you know it!:hugs:

Garfie- Your husband sounds like a sweetheart. I hope you enjoy what ever it is you get tonight. :winkwink: 

Krissy- for a minute there I didn't know what you were talking about, then I remembered and started laughing out loud. :haha: I guess I lucked out with the whole toddler poop thing. I've heard that it happens. There was a time Samuel pooped in the tub and totally freaked out, he just stood up and started waving his hands around and screaming. It was pretty funny, although I couldn't laugh.. I had to be super mom and save him from the mysterious floater! There was a couple of times he has taken his diaper off when he's pooped, but he just comes and gets me and then points at it and says "EEEwww!!!" and is totally disgusted. I hope it stays this way. We're trying to potty train him, ugh... it's such a chore.

As for the reject comment, that made me laugh. took me back to elementary school! I haven't heard that word in years! They other night I looked at my husband and said, "what's your malfunction dude?" Made us both laugh.

Aspe- I would call your doctor. 

Okay- sorry if I missed anyone.
AFM- I am pretty sure I O'd early this cycle because my CP is low and CLOSED. There is no way any sperm is getting in there. I will still keep checking it and if it opens then I will BD with Frankenstein if he is okay with it. I've been taking the LD aspirin.. Hoping it helps... :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Yay, lots to reply to! Way easier when you are reading regularly, haha.

Storked - that sounds like exactly the ring I am talking about! It's soooo pretty :) I like the round cut as well. In the end I am leaning towards the plain band solitaire though, just cuz I think it suits me more overall - bit of a plain jane :)

Yep, $12,000 seems steep but apparently most weddings are like $27,000. Your wedding really sounds ideal! I would prefer an elopement and/or smaller style, but DF says his family would never forgive us. The $12,000 is covering dinner/banquet for 65 people (mostly family, believe it or not - DF's fam is super big and so is mine!), plus the costs for renting the ceremony venue, our flights to Toronto (we're planning on getting married in the province where most of our family lives), dress, any decor, hotel room, and all that other small stuff. But the biggest cost (~$7,000 is going to be for the reception). Ack! Another option we have been looking at is renting a vacation home on the water and just holding the whole thing there! That would probably be a lot cheaper as we could order local catering and supply an drinks ourselves. But, then you miss out on the whole dance floor bit, which my DF appears to be very big on. Haha. So we'll see.

In terms of dress shopping, it probably won't be for a while...can you believe there are no bridal stores in our town!? haha. We're going to the closest nearby larger city this weekend to check out other rings, so I might as DF if we can check out the bridal stores there as well. I am honestly thinking of oredering online though. The ones at Dressilyme.com are pretty nice (and I've heard good reviews) and are mostly under $300, which would be awesome.

Janelley - again with the elopement! Such a brilliant idea. It seems like more and more people I talk to have done that. It just seems like such a WASTE to spend so much $$ on a wedding, you know? That's so romantic that you eloped on a whim though. Hehe. It doesn't sound redneck at all, it sounds like it was all about YOU, which is what it should be! 

Thanks for the well wishes on the BFP :) In the past we've been pretty fortunate to get pregnant pretty much right away, so I'll be KMFX that we get our *forever* BFP the next time. *sigh* 

Sweetz - Your bump is SO precious! Eeeeeep! I love it. You are looking fantastic. So cute. Please keep posting more pics. 

LPJKP - That's great that you're feeling nauseated! ;) Really good sign hun. And that's also super awesome that your FRER is really dark! That is also a super awesome sign. After 4 pregnancies...I would say I am somewhat of an expert on this matter..and I would say you have yourself a very sticky baby in there! :happydance: 

I'm amazed that you were able to have your wedding for £1,000 GBP! Can I ask what you guys did/how many people? I would LOVE to be able to cut back while still keeping it, you know, elegant and fun. :) 

OH, I am so sorry to hear that your DH is being a right up d*ck! That is SO not fair. He is just lashing out because he is embarrassed. I caught my Ex-bf with an online subscription to a video-sex website (YEAH) and confronted him about it... it was the same thing, he lashed out at me saying I invaded his privacy. Oh come on. Obviously there was good reason to do so. I think your DH definitely owes you an apology. And tell him to either drop the porn bit or be up front about it! Men...seriously. They are far too controlled by their penises. 

MNJ - your tests look GREAT! Seriously! At 4-ish weeks you are doing perfect! The Wondfos/IC strips also take a LOT longer before the test line is darker than the control. In my experience, in my pregnancy with my healthy baby (whose heart stopped at 8 wks but was otherwise perfect), the test like was darker than the control on a FRER at about 5 weeks. I wasn't using ICs at that time but I imagine they would have also gotten darker at around 5-6 weeks. The hormones really do double up quickly once they get higher. AND, lots of other women will tell you that they didn't get dark dark lines until 6-7 weeks (and some women never do). So it really depends, but I honestly don't think you have any reason to worry. 

From everything I have experienced and known, the only times you need to worry are if: (a) the line gets fainter, and (b) the line only gets marginally darker (like me in my last pregnancy) - my blog (I think its in my siggy below) has some pics of the images. At 5 weeks it was still pretty faint. 

Krissy - thanks for the congrats!! And yes, I really hope we get some more results from the tests as well. I think I will go in and get them done today...sooner is better than later! That's awesome that you got a second ring too! hehe. Us ladies and our rings! 

Really glad to hear that you had a productive talk with your DH last night. Your MIL seems like a wreck - you don't need that kind of negativity in your life! Sorry also to hear your little guy Joshua is having a tough time. Poor little guy. I really hope you get some answers :hugs: Has he been tested for muscular dystrophy? My mom's brother had it. The other thing that comes to mind is maybe celiac disease, as I've heard that it makes it almost impossible for babies/children with it/who develop it to thrive. Outside of that I have no idea but I do hope you find out. xoxox


----------



## Storked

Janelley, I hope the aspirin helps too :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Hopestruck, you know what ring suits you so go for it :D

No bridal stores in my tiny hometown either but I just borrowed my sister's dress hehe. Even if you order your gown online you can go to those stores and look at veils and the like! If you do a veil- I opted not to. :)
Sounds hectic. The vacay home does sound like a money saver but it is his wedding too and if he is set on dancing then you gotta have it right? :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Lp...mine was the same way...seems to be getting a little better but it took seeing the ultrasound....men are so weird...

Mnj STOP TEMPING!! My temp is all over the place. Somedays it is 96.1 others it is 99.4....is goes all over the place. The line looks darker to me from today.

Krissy - baby is pushing my booby button out. I'm very slender in the waist/stomach area...well WAS slender lol didn't see any cops but neighbors saw it too...weird.

Jane I hope it is a boy!

AFM feeling wonderful! First day in a long time woke up ms free.


----------



## kanicky73

Hello ladies!! Hope you all are having a wonderful day. Want to first spread baby dust to all those waiting for BFP's and some more for those of us just starting out cycles! 

Sweetz- LOVE LOVE LOVE all the pics!!! I love looking at US pics!!! they make me happy! and love the belly pics, you are absolutely adorable!!!!! cant wait to see more as the bump grows! 

Shefalia!! yes, yes, lets be buds! My cycles are usually 25 to 26 days, I know really short hey?? I O usually around day 10 or 11. Im pretty regular and I guess thats why I think I might have been a little nuts to mess with soy but I was and am feeling a little desperate. Had a visit with my sister in law today who informed me she is pregnant. She is about 8 weeks. I tried really hard to put on a happy face...............I think she bought it......

mnj- those lines def look to be getting darker. I agree, with my chemical they kept getting lighter until they fanished all together so for sure a good sign for you. Remember my OB told me its not necessarily the number of the hcg its that it doubles or increases thats important. 

Krissy- oh my lord!!! he had himself a down right poop party in there!!!! yes the pj's backwards I have to admit was one of my better ideas!! When I am backed into a corner I can be pretty resourceful. Now if I could mass produce them and sell them, muahhhhahaha! jk someone already has a patent, I looked. LOL

Nothing exciting to report here. No ewcm yet, no positive OPk's. Did bd last night though. We always start the day after AF leaves. My dh actually sat and had a TTC discussion with me last night about how important it is that when we "hit the work bench" as he calls it. He needs to make sure he isnt sending my soldiers down the drain in the shower. I told him he will be relieved every other day and during the tww he can do whatever the heck he wants! He seemed ok with that. I also but the kabash on his energy drinks last month too so he is feeling some restrictions too. Oh well! 
Heading to the store in about a half hour, have a good afternoon gals ttyl.


----------



## Storked

Oh Kanicky I wish I could keep my hubby from energy drinks!


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Storked - Silly me forgot to post to busy reading and advising:dohh:
> 
> CD13 and PEAK :happydance: hubby said a strange thing last night "last night of HIGHS so we best get :sex: to make sure we catch the eggie".
> 
> How did he know? lucky guess? co incidence? I've not told him about this cycle at all we just had :sex: when we felt like it (of course I'm aware and turn on my lady charms) but how the hell did he know? Anyway have sent him a text telling him we have the egg and he's like you're in for it tonight lady! - :haha: in for what I wonder?:blush:
> 
> Have you Ovulated yet hun? - I'm hoping I get to O this month and it's not a false start:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

LMAO, I love that he said you're in for it. Lately my DH wants me to do all the work and half the time he is too tired to want sex at all. This week that is fine since I am dealing with AF until Sunday. I cant tell him about positive OPKs or ovulation because he stresses.


----------



## kanicky73

Storked- I dont understand the obsession with them. Frankly I think Redbull tastes like Nyquil!!! icky!


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy-Long story short: Some friends jipped us out of $350. We are way behind on bills. Barely affording gas to get DH to work every week. So DH decided that we are going to cut the lease short in November so we can use the $900 to get our bills current. And he knows how much my mom wants some more time with me and the baby so this was his way of giving her that gift.


----------



## janelleybean

Hey ladies. Well, I talked to hubby and he is still Frankenstein. So, I talked him into going to a chiropractor tomorrow. I called and verified that our insurance will cover it. They will cover 25 visits a year! I LOVE our insurance. When I'm pregnant they cover everything 100% like medicaid. It's so nice. My little guy goes to the dentist tomorrow for the first time. This should be interesting, I can barely get my fingers in his mouth before he tries to bite them off. Looks like tomorrow is going to be a pretty busy day, so I wont be on here too much. I just hope they fix my husband, I hate seeing him in pain. Personally, I am too chicken to go to a chiropractor. It just freaks me out. Does anyone have any success stories with one?


----------



## Storked

Kanicky, my husband drinks all kinds and most taste terrible! He'll actually say "oh I like that one- tastes like Benadryl"...who likes that?!

Janelley, your boy sounds like me. It looks like I need to have a tooth looked at and I am scared :D


----------



## Storked

Drinking grapefruit juice like crazy today!


----------



## Storked

Date night!


----------



## Sweetz33

I LOVE my chiropractor....omg YES! Crack my back baby...realign that spine *drool* 

lol

I suffer from degenerative spine disorder so I see one often to realign my spine. Haven't gone recently and I am in pain, but can't do it while pregnant...


----------



## janelleybean

Hopestuck- The MAIN reason my husband and I decided to elope is because I needed to get on his health insurance. I would have been fine not ever getting married. It's pretty interesting seeing the look on peoples faces when we tell them that. Jokingly I tell them I married him for his insurance, and he tells people he did it for the tax break. Instead of calling each other by name I would call him boyfriend and he would call me girlfriend. We still do that. We had a dinner celebration with all of our close friends and no family at the end of the night and we made everyone pay for their own meal. The cool thing was everyone pitched in more money than was needed and told us we could pocket the rest. So, we gave it to our son. 

This is our only wedding picture. Yes, I wore black to my wedding. LOL
 



Attached Files:







SANY3834-1.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Krissy485

Army- i understand what you mean!!!!

Janelley- good luck on the dentist! my kids love the dentist lol...and thanks for makeing me laugh so much!!!!

Hope-we still dont know but in the end what matters is he gets his therapies that will help make him better

Ok ladies....sorry about the short reply but i gotta vent yet again!!!

ok so BIL that i watch his kid for has been fight for custody of her and got the friend of the court recomendation that it be 50/50. he is mad bc they never called his witnesses blah blah blah...anyways he wants an evidentry hearing and he said they he thinks they call witnesses to testify. i told him i wont do it i dont want my character judged...he goes oh no they wont do that the will only ask you about what you wrote, bc i turned in a few statements about a phone call and what not, i told him no that her lawyer would try and discredit me and i wont have that, its not my kid and frankly what is so wrong with 50/50 he puts her in child care for 50+hours a week anyways.....then he goes on to tell me that she stated that his kid has more bruises on her since i started watching her...WTF!!! i have watched countless kids and have 3 of my own and never has this been said of me!!! i will admit that i do smack hands or spank butts but NEVER have left a mark. usually she goes to the play pen for time out cuz she never stops crying!!! I mean honestly i cant remember the last time i spanked my holdest or my middle child...anyways....i told him that right there i want nothing to do with it bc what they will take it further and call cps on me??? 

I know I know more thank likely nothing will come of especially since nothing has so far and i mean come on i think she has had maybe 4 bruises that i know of in the last almost 4 months...thanks not bad for a 1 1/2 yr old...but yeah of course i am the worry type...just happy i am moving away from here and i told dh that after tomorrow, my last day to watch BIL kid, i am done with his family for a while and if they try and make me testify i am done with them forever...he just told me not to worry and try to call down....my face is till red

but come ladies if that was said about you, when the whole time you have been trying to be nice and help out the family member who never pays you like they said...who you feel used and pissed the F*** off???:growlmad::cry::cry::growlmad::cry:


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- I don't fear the dentist as much as I fear the bill.


----------



## Krissy485

Janelley- LOVED the pic!!! we got married at the justice of the peace with our parents and my aunt and uncle and oh 3 kids!! we just got married on april 9th my 27th bday..we thought about a wedding but we have been together for 7yrs through so much that why spend money that we could use on ourselves and celebrate in our own way. afterwards we went out for a dinner w/ my parents had a nice steak dinner and smashed cake in our faces it was great!!!:haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm mad for you Krissy...


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- My son is 2 and the front of his legs are always bruised. I have never laid a finger on my son, it's because he is a boy and likes to play rough! Is the child's mother a bad mom? I think the biggest pet peeve of mine is parents that take a child away from the other parent out of spite. I just think that is so mean. 2 of my friends are going through that right now. They have both been served with papers to sign over their rights and it's sad because neither have the money to pay to fight. I grew up never knowing my biological dad, I was always told he was just a sperm donor and never gave a crap about me or my brother and sister. So when I had my son, I was determined to find him. Well, turns out he is not a POS, he is a really nice man and my mom made it so that he could never see us. He would send us birthday and Christmas presents and my mom would send them back! I never knew this until I met him, but that is one thing she would always say, "he's never even sent you a birthday card or Christmas present" So, this year on my birthday I went to get the mail and there was only one card in the mail box... from him. I don't know if he was a POS when we were kids, but he's a down right decent man now and I am SO thankful that I made the choice to find him and he is part of my son's life. We're going fishing on Monday. :happydance: I still have yet to catch a fish..


----------



## Storked

I'm mad for you too Krissy.

Janelley, dentists are freaking expensive.

Sweetz, ouch!


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- We bought a house with ours. :winkwink:


----------



## Krissy485

Thank you storked...makes me feel less crazy......i just have the picture in my head of cps getting called and they ask my kids does mommy hit you or your cousin and they say yes because like i said i have spanked them....i DONT trust CPS I am sorry too many horror stories ya know....but i just keep telling myself breath it is nothing bc if it were cps would have already been called....right????

why i am i a worry wort....once again why did i quit smoking and drinking?????


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> Thank you storked...makes me feel less crazy......i just have the picture in my head of cps getting called and they ask my kids does mommy hit you or your cousin and they say yes because like i said i have spanked them....i DONT trust CPS I am sorry too many horror stories ya know....but i just keep telling myself breath it is nothing bc if it were cps would have already been called....right????
> 
> why i am i a worry wort....once again why did i quit smoking and drinking?????

You're not going to get your kids taken away for spanking. Plus, unless they see your house as a danger and/or unfit for them to live in, they have to visit you a couple of time. You're fine. BREEEEEEEATH KRISSY!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> I'm mad for you too Krissy.
> 
> Janelley, dentists are freaking expensive.
> 
> Sweetz, ouch!

Right?! I hate that they have so many hidden costs too.


----------



## Krissy485

janelleybean said:


> Krissy- My son is 2 and the front of his legs are always bruised. I have never laid a finger on my son, it's because he is a boy and likes to play rough! Is the child's mother a bad mom? I think the biggest pet peeve of mine is parents that take a child away from the other parent out of spite. I just think that is so mean. 2 of my friends are going through that right now. They have both been served with papers to sign over their rights and it's sad because neither have the money to pay to fight. I grew up never knowing my biological dad, I was always told he was just a sperm donor and never gave a crap about me or my brother and sister. So when I had my son, I was determined to find him. Well, turns out he is not a POS, he is a really nice man and my mom made it so that he could never see us. He would send us birthday and Christmas presents and my mom would send them back! I never knew this until I met him, but that is one thing she would always say, "he's never even sent you a birthday card or Christmas present" So, this year on my birthday I went to get the mail and there was only one card in the mail box... from him. I don't know if he was a POS when we were kids, but he's a down right decent man now and I am SO thankful that I made the choice to find him and he is part of my son's life. We're going fishing on Monday. :happydance: I still have yet to catch a fish..

Your story brougth tears to my eyes!!! i am so happy you so far got a happy ending....as for BIL eX i dont think she is a bad mother persay but she is immature for her age, she is 22 i think, and relys on her mom to do alot of the child care but i dont think she bad to her dd...and in the begining BIL only wanted 50/50 bc he wanted his dd to have both parents but when she went after him for sole custody and started state obvious lies, i think she did it bc she was scared she was losing her dd still not an exucse, that pissed him off...i also think child support plays a part in it bc even with 50/50 he would still have to pay her $280 a month bc she does work at starbucks part time....but i think in the end it will stay 50/50 and he dont even see his lawyer till next week so who knows what she will say....but at this point all i feel is it is not my problem and i dont want it to be my problem if that makes sense at all...feel like i am going crazy!!!


----------



## Krissy485

Have I ever said how much i LOVE MY LADIES!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

ok i am at the whatever point bc i am done watching her after tomorrow anyways right? 

alright off to get some take out since i am supper mad, well not so much now thanks to you ladies...and we only have our youngest tonight older two at grandma's house!!

Oh and the dentist thing...agreed hate them but i have an appt on the 5th next wednesday yikes lol....

and we are looking into getting a house next spring by my parents the ones who love us and support us!!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Krissy- My son is 2 and the front of his legs are always bruised. I have never laid a finger on my son, it's because he is a boy and likes to play rough! Is the child's mother a bad mom? I think the biggest pet peeve of mine is parents that take a child away from the other parent out of spite. I just think that is so mean. 2 of my friends are going through that right now. They have both been served with papers to sign over their rights and it's sad because neither have the money to pay to fight. I grew up never knowing my biological dad, I was always told he was just a sperm donor and never gave a crap about me or my brother and sister. So when I had my son, I was determined to find him. Well, turns out he is not a POS, he is a really nice man and my mom made it so that he could never see us. He would send us birthday and Christmas presents and my mom would send them back! I never knew this until I met him, but that is one thing she would always say, "he's never even sent you a birthday card or Christmas present" So, this year on my birthday I went to get the mail and there was only one card in the mail box... from him. I don't know if he was a POS when we were kids, but he's a down right decent man now and I am SO thankful that I made the choice to find him and he is part of my son's life. We're going fishing on Monday. :happydance: I still have yet to catch a fish..
> 
> Your story brougth tears to my eyes!!! i am so happy you so far got a happy ending....as for BIL eX i dont think she is a bad mother persay but she is immature for her age, she is 22 i think, and relys on her mom to do alot of the child care but i dont think she bad to her dd...and in the begining BIL only wanted 50/50 bc he wanted his dd to have both parents but when she went after him for sole custody and started state obvious lies, i think she did it bc she was scared she was losing her dd still not an exucse, that pissed him off...i also think child support plays a part in it bc even with 50/50 he would still have to pay her $280 a month bc she does work at starbucks part time....but i think in the end it will stay 50/50 and he dont even see his lawyer till next week so who knows what she will say....but at this point all i feel is it is not my problem and i dont want it to be my problem if that makes sense at all...feel like i am going crazy!!!Click to expand...

Sounds like it's going to be an ugly battle.. I would try to stay far far away from it. Alright as much as I would love to talk to you ladies, I have to go and get dinner started. We're having veggie stir fry! MMmm... it's another school night too.. so looks like another movie night with the little man. :munch: Popcorn!


----------



## Krissy485

Oh janelley i know how you feel just me and my little man to night...what is dh doing playing video games..ugh..lol

Yeppers after tomorrow i am not having anything to do with dh famiy for a while...why bother they only come around when they want something so poo pooo on them....good thing i am moving to the sticks and my cell phone gets crap for reception and they dont know what my parents number is.....:happydance::haha::happydance::haha: 

I talked to my cousin today, she is an armymomma to! she lives in fort riley though..told her what was going on and she made me feel loads better!!! she is my favorite cousin and i hate the fact she lives all the way out in kansas but when i call she is always there for me :hugs: 

well it weems we all talked our selves out the last couple of days lol....

:dust: to all my lovely ladies waiting to catch that egg and get that :bfp: and love :hugs: prayers for all our prego ladies, yall better keep those baby bump pics and us pics coming i gotta live through someone lol


----------



## Storked

Janelley, hidden costs YES! Ugh.

Krissy, I live through the pregnant ladies too :D

:dust: ladies!


----------



## Aspe

Krissy.. I'm pretty sure it is coming from my vagina. I used a tampon because I thought it was af, but when I later took it out, there was only a tiny bit of red and brown. It was really a waste of a tampon. I stopped bleeding for 14-16 hours, started again, and now stopped again. Weird eh? Also, no question is too weird. I'll answer anything if anyone requests it :)
Also, I can't believe someone so close to your family would do such a thing. Then again, they always say "family is the worse". I hope it all works out for you. I can imagine how stressful this situation is. Try to keep strong and remember your husband and friends (including us) are here for you. Thinking about you.

Sweetz.. Love the pictures.. Thanks for sharing :)

Kanicky..I hear ya about the energy drinks. My partner used to drink a lot but now has decreased. He was getting migraines if he didn't have them and got a lot of heartburns.

janelley.. I'm glad to hear you decided and took initiative to find your dad. I'm more happy that he is not the man your mom made him out to be. It is unfortunate your mom did and said those things. He might not have been in the first part of your life, a part that can't be replayed, but it is nice to know he is involved now, and most of all you are happy :)

As for af, I don't understand what is going on. It starts, stops completely form a longggg time, then starts and stops again. Right now, not bleeding. What is my body doing? I thought it was af but I never ever had a period like this before.


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> Krissy.. I'm pretty sure it is coming from my vagina. I used a tampon because I thought it was af, but when I later took it out, there was only a tiny bit of red and brown. It was really a waste of a tampon. I stopped bleeding for 14-16 hours, started again, and now stopped again. Weird eh? Also, no question is too weird. I'll answer anything if anyone requests it :)
> Also, I can't believe someone so close to your family would do such a thing. Then again, they always say "family is the worse". I hope it all works out for you. I can imagine how stressful this situation is. Try to keep strong and remember your husband and friends (including us) are here for you. Thinking about you.
> 
> Sweetz.. Love the pictures.. Thanks for sharing :)
> 
> Kanicky..I hear ya about the energy drinks. My partner used to drink a lot but now has decreased. He was getting migraines if he didn't have them and got a lot of heartburns.
> 
> janelley.. I'm glad to hear you decided and took initiative to find your dad. I'm more happy that he is not the man your mom made him out to be. It is unfortunate your mom did and said those things. He might not have been in the first part of your life, a part that can't be replayed, but it is nice to know he is involved now, and most of all you are happy :)
> 
> As for af, I don't understand what is going on. It starts, stops completely form a longggg time, then starts and stops again. Right now, not bleeding. What is my body doing? I thought it was af but I never ever had a period like this before.

Thanks Aspe! I mostly got in contact with in to tell him, he may have not been apart of my life growing up but I wanted to give him the chance to be apart of my sons. Which I'm glad I did because he really is a great guy. My son adores him. It's really sad that my mom and the rest of the family haven't been a part of my sons life, but that's their choice and I'm not going to beg them to be a part of his life. 

You know what I was reading about awhile back was women who had polyps on their cervix. I can't remember much of people's past posts, but someone mentioned a "flap" near their cervical opening. Was that you? One of the most common symptoms is spotting. Especially after sex. Have you felt anything unusual on your cervix? I recently found one on mine, but I'm not too concerned I'm just going to ask my doctor when I see him again. That could be the reason you're spotting.


----------



## Aspe

Janelley..I researched polyps on the cervix and the pictures shows like big bump on the cervix. I didn't feel that on mine, well the last time I checked. I did describe it as a flap because my cervix didn't feel like it had a clear opening, like the size of your pinky finger tip. It almost felt close but you could move a piece of skin and feel the opening. Sorry if this sounds confusing. If this is the case, would this interfere with me getting pregnant? 
I am so nervous. I can talk to others fine regarding their situations but when it comes to me, I am a wreck. I know this might be improper for me to say, but it is the truth. I am definitely going to suggest the doctor to check my cervix, ovaries, and ovulation when I go for my appointment on Thursday.


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> Janelley..I researched polyps on the cervix and the pictures shows like big bump on the cervix. I didn't feel that on mine, well the last time I checked. I did describe it as a flap because my cervix didn't feel like it had a clear opening, like the size of your pinky finger tip. It almost felt close but you could move a piece of skin and feel the opening. Sorry if this sounds confusing. If this is the case, would this interfere with me getting pregnant?
> I am so nervous. I can talk to others fine regarding their situations but when it comes to me, I am a wreck. I know this might be improper for me to say, but it is the truth. I am definitely going to suggest the doctor to check my cervix, ovaries, and ovulation when I go for my appointment on Thursday.

I don't think that would interfere with you getting pregnant, but honestly I don't know. The polyp that I have is really small. Smaller than my cervix opening. I would just talk to your doctor on Thursday. Keep me posted. Have you still not had a full period yet? Have you done another pregnancy test?


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Janelley..I researched polyps on the cervix and the pictures shows like big bump on the cervix. I didn't feel that on mine, well the last time I checked. I did describe it as a flap because my cervix didn't feel like it had a clear opening, like the size of your pinky finger tip. It almost felt close but you could move a piece of skin and feel the opening. Sorry if this sounds confusing. If this is the case, would this interfere with me getting pregnant?
> I am so nervous. I can talk to others fine regarding their situations but when it comes to me, I am a wreck. I know this might be improper for me to say, but it is the truth. I am definitely going to suggest the doctor to check my cervix, ovaries, and ovulation when I go for my appointment on Thursday.
> 
> I don't think that would interfere with you getting pregnant, but honestly I don't know. The polyp that I have is really small. Smaller than my cervix opening. I would just talk to your doctor on Thursday. Keep me posted. Have you still not had a full period yet? Have you done another pregnancy test?Click to expand...

Would it feel like a bump, almost like a skin tag? Found that on the Internet. The last time I checked, my cervix did not have a clear opening. Will, I thought I was having af, but now it don't seem like that was it. It has been on and off for a few days. Like starts and then bluntly stops for a long time. I have not done a pregnancy test in about 4 days, I think.


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Janelley..I researched polyps on the cervix and the pictures shows like big bump on the cervix. I didn't feel that on mine, well the last time I checked. I did describe it as a flap because my cervix didn't feel like it had a clear opening, like the size of your pinky finger tip. It almost felt close but you could move a piece of skin and feel the opening. Sorry if this sounds confusing. If this is the case, would this interfere with me getting pregnant?
> I am so nervous. I can talk to others fine regarding their situations but when it comes to me, I am a wreck. I know this might be improper for me to say, but it is the truth. I am definitely going to suggest the doctor to check my cervix, ovaries, and ovulation when I go for my appointment on Thursday.
> 
> I don't think that would interfere with you getting pregnant, but honestly I don't know. The polyp that I have is really small. Smaller than my cervix opening. I would just talk to your doctor on Thursday. Keep me posted. Have you still not had a full period yet? Have you done another pregnancy test?Click to expand...
> 
> Would it feel like a bump, almost like a skin tag? Found that on the Internet. The last time I checked, my cervix did not have a clear opening. Will, I thought I was having af, but now it don't seem like that was it. It has been on and off for a few days. Like starts and then bluntly stops for a long time. I have not done a pregnancy test in about 4 days, I think.Click to expand...

I have no idea. Mine sort of feels like a bump.. like a popcorn kernel, but I'm sure it's not that big. At least I would hope not. I'm sure your doctor will be able to give you answered on Thursday.


----------



## Storked

I just had a moment where I really wished that I had been checking CM :)


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> My goodness...so much to respond to.
> 
> Storked- You crack me up, I would have paid money to have been there when you said that. When I was younger, my Jack-Mormon of a mother MADE me do a talk on faith. I was so pissed off. I only went to church because it was something that "made" her happy. But quite frankly it was something that I never believed in. So, she wrote out my talk for me and it was so fake. So, I got up there and said the talk, then at the end when I was suppose to bare my testimony, I told everyone that I didn't believe in the church. I swear everyone in that church was wide awake then. I realize now that it was a pretty shady thing to do, but it felt so liberating and frankly they stopped bugging me after I did that. I only say my mom is a Jack-Mormon because to all her friends she is perfect, follows the religion to a T, but those who her REALLY know her, know she smokes cigarettes, pot, and is a total pill head. It cracks me up because she does temple work! You know she's got to be lying to someone to be able to do that. I remember when I was 6 we went camping. Her and my step dad did mushrooms. WHO DOES THAT!?!? In the end it's all an image thing for her. Which I think is really sad, I could give a rats ass what people think of me. I would rather be someone that people hate, than fake and they like me. As for sex with Frankenstein, it never happened. There is no way I could do it. I want a baby really badly, but I don't want my husband to be in pain because of it. If we don't conceive this month, there is always next.:wacko:
> 
> Shefali- I understand what you are saying, I was just trying to suggest that if you put some lube in your vagina a couple of times a day, it might not be as painful to have sex. It will moisten your vagina--which will help heal the friction areas from the last time you had sex. Does that make a little more sense?:shrug:
> 
> Sweetz- Boy.:thumbup:
> 
> Lp- I know where you are coming from. I have been there and done that. I'm happy that he apologized. You tell him next time he wants to look at porn to go to youporn.com :winkwink:
> 
> MnJ- You are preggers, which means it's time to put the thermometer away. :haha: You're lines took darker too, so that is promising. I wouldn't put too much thought into it though, I've heard of a lot of women that their body takes longer for the hcg to double. But, you can't see how much hcg is in your urine just by peeing on a stick. All will go well, just relax. Tuesday will be here before you know it!:hugs:
> 
> Garfie- Your husband sounds like a sweetheart. I hope you enjoy what ever it is you get tonight. :winkwink:
> 
> Krissy- for a minute there I didn't know what you were talking about, then I remembered and started laughing out loud. :haha: I guess I lucked out with the whole toddler poop thing. I've heard that it happens. There was a time Samuel pooped in the tub and totally freaked out, he just stood up and started waving his hands around and screaming. It was pretty funny, although I couldn't laugh.. I had to be super mom and save him from the mysterious floater! There was a couple of times he has taken his diaper off when he's pooped, but he just comes and gets me and then points at it and says "EEEwww!!!" and is totally disgusted. I hope it stays this way. We're trying to potty train him, ugh... it's such a chore.
> 
> As for the reject comment, that made me laugh. took me back to elementary school! I haven't heard that word in years! They other night I looked at my husband and said, "what's your malfunction dude?" Made us both laugh.
> 
> Aspe- I would call your doctor.
> 
> Okay- sorry if I missed anyone.
> AFM- I am pretty sure I O'd early this cycle because my CP is low and CLOSED. There is no way any sperm is getting in there. I will still keep checking it and if it opens then I will BD with Frankenstein if he is okay with it. I've been taking the LD aspirin.. Hoping it helps... :hugs:

Oh yes you are right. i get it now. i would definitely be doing that :hugs: thanks :flower:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Hello ladies!! Hope you all are having a wonderful day. Want to first spread baby dust to all those waiting for BFP's and some more for those of us just starting out cycles!
> 
> Sweetz- LOVE LOVE LOVE all the pics!!! I love looking at US pics!!! they make me happy! and love the belly pics, you are absolutely adorable!!!!! cant wait to see more as the bump grows!
> 
> Shefalia!! yes, yes, lets be buds! My cycles are usually 25 to 26 days, I know really short hey?? I O usually around day 10 or 11. Im pretty regular and I guess thats why I think I might have been a little nuts to mess with soy but I was and am feeling a little desperate. Had a visit with my sister in law today who informed me she is pregnant. She is about 8 weeks. I tried really hard to put on a happy face...............I think she bought it......
> 
> mnj- those lines def look to be getting darker. I agree, with my chemical they kept getting lighter until they fanished all together so for sure a good sign for you. Remember my OB told me its not necessarily the number of the hcg its that it doubles or increases thats important.
> 
> Krissy- oh my lord!!! he had himself a down right poop party in there!!!! yes the pj's backwards I have to admit was one of my better ideas!! When I am backed into a corner I can be pretty resourceful. Now if I could mass produce them and sell them, muahhhhahaha! jk someone already has a patent, I looked. LOL
> 
> Nothing exciting to report here. No ewcm yet, no positive OPk's. Did bd last night though. We always start the day after AF leaves. My dh actually sat and had a TTC discussion with me last night about how important it is that when we "hit the work bench" as he calls it. He needs to make sure he isnt sending my soldiers down the drain in the shower. I told him he will be relieved every other day and during the tww he can do whatever the heck he wants! He seemed ok with that. I also but the kabash on his energy drinks last month too so he is feeling some restrictions too. Oh well!
> Heading to the store in about a half hour, have a good afternoon gals ttyl.

My cycles used to be 28 always but before i conceived this may my cycles were 26 since 3-4 months. so i am taking them as 26 now. My lmp is 13-14 days so i usually ovulate around day 13. After ov i ll be taking progesterone and baby aspirin. my progesterone was low last pg which sadly ended. i also had a small clot around the sac which resulted in spotting as well. so gonna take baby aspirin to help with clotting and blood thinning. Have been reading a lot of positive things about it :thumbup:


----------



## MnJ

Hey girls, just doing a quick update. I didnt get on the computer when I got off work. I came home, fed the animals and went to lay down. Holy tired, Batman!!! Thank u, everyone, for the reassurances!! Ok ok Im gonna stop temping!! Also, I called the dr's office and was a big waa waa, told them Im being a nervous nancy and wanted to know if I could do the b/w follow up on fri rather than on tues. She said yes I can but tried to convince me tuesday would be better as they cant schedule u/s til #s are to a certain point. Yeah yeah yeah well I want to know sooner that they're at least progressing like they should be. So Im going today during my lunch break to give a quick vial of blood then should know this afternoon. 

Hope everybody's doing well and catching that eggy. Swim little buddies, swim!! Oh and inlaws can be a horror story. My ex DH's parents werent very fond of me. It was mutual! I love love LOVE my DB's family tho!! Just dont let them get to u and be happy with your life and family u have. Let them wallow in their own misery!!! :)

Good luck and doggy style fairy dust to u all!! Hee hee


----------



## Krissy485

Aspe-the only reason i asked about making sure the blood was coming from your vagina is bc i read on another thread that a girl though she was spotting early on in here pregnancy and it ended up it was a bad UTI the blood was not coming from her vagina.....i would do another hpt...what date was AF due for? bc if a woman is pregnant she can spot, the way you are, around the time AF is suppose to show and it is fine....hmm....no regular flow there is still hope! :dust:

Janelley-I swear family members, especially grandpartents, aunts and uncles who have nothing to do with our kids really burn my biscuits!!! :growlmad: It does hurt my feeling but in the end it is only because i feel our kids are missing out on knowing our families but in the end the family members are the ones missing our because our kids are amazing!!!! So happy your son has one amazing grandpa! congrats to you sweet heart :hugs: now when are you planning on testing this cycle?

Storked-any particular reason you wish now you have been checking cm? now reamember relaxed approach we are here to support you!

MNJ-cant wait to hear what those numbers are today! you just gave me one more reason to stalk today lol


AFM- Feeling much better today. talked to BIL this morning when he dropped off his dd and he told me not to worry about she said...then i also remember that his dd just had a well child check up done like 2 weeks ago so if there had been any real valid concerns her doctor would have said something so in the end we care covered there...so much happier today!!!

Also feel like body is getting ready for AF which should come on monday, boobs are starting to get sore when i woke up, supper exhausted yesterday passed out before my 2yr old ds did lol...good thing he was in my bed w/ me and dh was in the living room...doing what you may ask...playing video games SHOCKER i know lol.....got up at 10pm and but ds to bed he was stilll awake watchign cartoons on my bed....also a little crampy so af might show sooner than i think...dont know...but its all good....

ok so went to get a new car battery and it was 100 at WALMART i couldnt believe i am going to look online this morning, got homework to do, and fine more boxes but i will be popping...

Once again thank you to my lovely ladies!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aspe

Krissy.. Af was due last Monday (august 20). I spotted pink like 4 days before that and Monday gone (august 27) I started spotting. As of now, the spotting has stopped since yesterday. I probably would have to wait for about 1-2 weeks after the spotting in order to get a possible + hpt?

Additionally, glad you are feeling not so stressed today :)


----------



## Krissy485

Apse- Thank you! If it was me i would test now lol but i do love to POAS hahaha.....did you say you see ur doc on thursday? if you dont get a full flow by then def mention it to him and see what he says and what they will do. good luck!!!!


----------



## lisalee1

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't posted in a few days. Had a major headache for the past few days and didn't have the energy to do anything but stalk the thread. 

Sweetz- Congrats on the beautiful pics! It's very exciting to see the baby moving all around isn't it? :)

I will have to catch up with everyone else later on. Have a great day all!


----------



## Krissy485

Hi :hi: lisa!!!! Glad to see you still stalkoing us! 


Where are all my ladies at???? Still sleeping?????? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kanicky73

good afternoon girls!!!

to all of us trying to concieve those damn energy drinks are bad news. I was surfing the net last night and man the stuff I read about them and TTC really threw me for a loop. I went off on a tangent to dh again about them and he just sat there staring like a dear in headlights. They are AWFUL!!! I read that anymore than one a week is considered a "heavy user" and that it can actually cripple sperm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I have told him that if he wants a baby then he needs to quit that stuff until after we concieve! I mean seriously when I got pregnant with our last one I quit smoking the day we got the ok from doc to go for it. I also gave up coffee which was not easy either so if I can do it he can do it!! Ok im done just had to get that out there. 

The court stuff and custody stuff is so scary for anyone going through it, I will share my lengthy story some day. We need to protect our children in any way possible and sometimes that even means protecting them fromt he other parent, nuff said!!

Shefalia- wow so we are almost exactly the same cycle. I had been on the pill right after the last one was born and then we went off when she turned a year. But for 6 months after stopping it I KNEW when I ovulated. I mean there was no mistaking it. I had to actually take tylenol for the pain. That has subsided a little bit so now I am relying on the EWCM and the OPK's. I dont temp, simply because I dont always get up at the same time and when I do I dont have the patience to lay there for another minute! I was gonna try the baby aspirin but I am gonna hold off for now. I am going to do nothing but BD this month and try and relax. If it doesnt happen this month I am calling my OB and asking her to intervene. She told me we had to TTC for a year before she would help. Well its been over a year but because of the mc in May she said that its "possible" but just gonna take a while. I will however do the grapefruit juice. I figure thats not really messing with anything. Well girl I hope this is our month and it would be really cool to be bumps together!!! 

Back to car shopping again tonite for us. Ugh I really do not like this at all. My dh is waaaay to picky and always thinks there is something better even after we find one that has everything we are looking for. I think Im going to push for the Kia Sorento. I really like the 3rd row seating and I pointed out to him if we do ever have another baby we can all still fit!!!!!! Im working every angle here girls!!!! hugs and baby dust to all!


----------



## Aspe

Krissy485 said:


> Apse- Thank you! If it was me i would test now lol but i do love to POAS hahaha.....did you say you see ur doc on thursday? if you dont get a full flow by then def mention it to him and see what he says and what they will do. good luck!!!!

Yeah, I got an appointment on Thursday. I have not seen no blood since yesterday. Again the last time it stopped, it just bluntly stopped. No going light or going to brown like a normal period would end, just done..lol.


----------



## Krissy485

Kanicky- i got a Chrysler Pacifica back in march and i love it!!! it has the third row seating, for a total of 6 pasengers and pretty much is fully loaded. it is like a small size suv and it has like the hatch back and i whe i lifted it i though no way i could fit a full size stroller in there with the seats up but i can not just anything else lol...but still love it! good luck i know when we go to look for a new car always seems to take us a few months to find what we want. although now that we are moving it seems that dh will take over my car since it gets way better gas milage compared to his big ol dodge ram 1500, but that is ok bc that is a double cab so i will just be a girl and her truck lol.....of to do more packing...

MNJ waiting on those test results!


----------



## Aspe

Ok, so I took two tests about 6 hours ago, and they appeared to be negative. I just took another test and this was the result..I am thinking negative. The second test I was just playing with colours lol


----------



## Aspe

I just went to look at the test again and line is even darker now..I know, I should not go back and look at a test but I couldn't help myself lol


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Aspe, I take it that is a HCG test? I inverted the forst pic for you, which is what a lot of girls do to doublecheck if there is anything there.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8459/7901759162_26a8f3661f.jpg
IMG_0039[1] by Angel Hug, on Flickr

I hope that helps, I'm not 100% sure as the pic is a little blurry but it does look negative, but then again, sorry I just dont know! Perhaps others with better eyesight can comment:blush:

And yes, stop going back to those test as evaps cause more stress and disappointment than anything else in this world :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Aspe, the test looks like a faint positive to me! However, sometimes you can catch it when there is ink moving across the window when in fact it is a BFN. I would say retest later today (with no liquids and a 4 hour hold) or first thing in the AM. Exciting stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi everybody, way loads to read, thank you. I love catching up. In case I do end up :sleep: I see everybody is doing ok.

MnJ, how you doing lady?

Hopestruck, lovely to see you on. Way to go with the wedding plans:kiss:

Sweetz, i still look back at your lovely pics :flower:

Kanicky, good luck car shopping!

Krissy, lisalee, Asp, Never and evrybody else :hi::dance::kiss:

All ok here, had a few symptom-freeish days but I think things are kicking in again, ie the tiredness :haha:. I'm pretty content though as googled symptoms AGAIN and I know it's still very early days for things to be evident so I'm just trying to relax and remain positive.

Hopefully I'll get posting more over the weekend xoxo


----------



## Aspe

The ink was all the way across and going in the absorbent pad when I took the pic. The line is much darker now. I will have to test again within the next few days.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Good luck Aspe! If it were me I'd be testing on Sunday lol xo


----------



## Aspe

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi Aspe, I take it that is a HCG test? I inverted the forst pic for you, which is what a lot of girls do to doublecheck if there is anything there.
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8459/7901759162_26a8f3661f.jpg
> IMG_0039[1] by Angel Hug, on Flickr
> 
> I hope that helps, I'm not 100% sure as the pic is a little blurry but it does look negative, but then again, sorry I just dont know! Perhaps others with better eyesight can comment:blush:
> 
> And yes, stop going back to those test as evaps cause more stress and disappointment than anything else in this world :hugs:

Thanks for the edit. It could be negative as I done two about 6 hours before and it was negative. I have never ever seen a second line like this on an Internet cheapie, but it could be false or just an evaporation line, or my eyes playing tricks. I guess I will have to test again within the next few days and if negative then I guess this one was a dud.


----------



## kanicky73

Krissy- Thanks!! Ya I had a 2006 sorento and I didnt like the payment anymore so we went in May and I tooooootally jumped the gun (i will tell you girls that but will never admit that to dh) and we got a 2012 Grand Vitara. its fully loaded and a beautiful vehicle but its not my sorento :-(. so we are back at it and the guy called this afternoon from the kia dealer and said he will give me what I want for the vitara so looks like it may be a go. Way more room in the sorento for all of us. 

Thanks Angel!
Aspe- boy Idk but that looks like a faint positive to me!!!! keep us posted for sure!!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies! I just got back from taking the little guy to the dentist. He did good and the lady said that he teeth look great and she wants to see him again in 6 months.

Krissy- I plan on testing when AF is late. I'm going to try to hold out that long anyway. Unless I have some fore sure symptoms, I'm waiting.:winkwink:

Aspe- Be like Kanicky and I and run to every window to see it in different lighting. :haha: I can sort of see a faint positive, but I'm not too sure how those test work, so don't take my word. I would try testing later tonight or in the morning and compare the results. Did you use FMU with this one?:hugs:

Kanicky- I so want a new car. Right now I'm driving a toyota camry, but when we went to Florida in February we rented a Dodge mini van. I'm definitely not one who would ever think I would drive a mini van, but I'm sold. I totally want the car where you push a button and all the doors open. It was so nice. As for the energy drinks.. I use to drink red bull everyday. It was my drug of choice, then I got pneumonia and was admitted to the cardiac level of the hospital and had to spend a week there! AT 25!!! I haven't had one since. That was enough to scare me straight. :thumbup:

Angel- I love google, but at times it can scare the bejesus out of me. I hope everything is going well for you. :flower:

AFM- My son decided to come into my room this morning at 4AM and demand eggies and gacon. It was cute though, he did it all while whispering. I told him it was too early for breakfast, so he just laid there with me until Dad's alarm went off at 6 and popped his head up and screamed "EGGIES, GACON, TOAST AND JELLIES!!" I'm so tired... My boobs are some what sore as well... Hmm... I think it's a little too early to symptom spot, but it's sooo hard. I've been sort of crampy too. No idea what that's all about because I'm pretty sure I've already ovulated. My CP is LOW, CLOSED, and firm. I highly doubt AF would arrive this early. I've never had an early arrival of AF. So, I'm just going to sit back and relax. I've got the 'rents' coming over for dinner tonight. We're having waffle pizzas! It's one of Samuel's favorites. I'm also attempting to make a berry cobbler in the crock pot. Being vegetarian, I rarely use that thing anymore, but I refuse to get rid of it. So, we'll see how that goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Krissy485

Janelley- i was so going to ask how long till af due but then i looked at your ticker lol got my answer! and you son is too cute!!!! my son will do somethign similar but he lays in bed and just yells for good thing other two are heavy sleepers lol....oh i hope you get a bfp right away again....geez i wish i was testing with you all....sad :cry:

Angel- glad to hear your doing well!!! yay!!!

Aspe- i agree i want to say i see a faint pos. but def either test later tonight after a hold or firt thing in the morning....good luck hun and i feel it!

Sweetz- how you doing today

Storked you been pretty quiet today to!

Hope- :hi: hi glad to see your doing good!!!

Kaniky- :happydance: on the new car! I had a minni van for about 3 years but dh would never drive it lol and the front end was going out of it so we had to get a new car and we agreed on the pacifica right away. lucky enough we found a used one that was fully loaded! 6 disc dvd, leather, 4 of the 6 seats are heated, and sunroof oh and my fav part of it....the back hatch is automic i have a button on my key that opens and closes it...life saver i swear!!!

ok got alot done on kids room with packing....working away....gotta get some more done tonight...get car loaded up and then off to my parents in the morning..

love ya girls! :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

Hi girls!!! So beta was 65 on mon and today 4 days later it was 323. She said looks good. Whew!! Ultrasound in 2-3 weeks!

Aspe, I see a faint line on ur first pic but dont on the inverted one so idk. I hope your next one is darker!

Im excited that we're getting into the testing part of cycles!! Where is everybody at in their cycle and when are u gonna test?

Just doing quick update as Im still at work and sneaking this in on my phone. Much left to so I'll check back later! Hugs!!


----------



## janelleybean

:wohoo: Woohoo MnJ!!! I'm so happy for you!!! So happy you stuck around to share the good news. :friends:

Thanks Krissy! I love him, he has such a personality. When I was putting on my makeup this morning he was bugging me, so I asked if he wanted to go see Amma, and of course he got super excited! So, I told him he needed to go clean up his play room and then we good go. He took off running and came back 10 mins later saying, "All done! Amma! Amma! Amma!" I went and looked at his playroom and it was spotless! I couldn't believe it. I really lucked out. :winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

PS- Never, I'm going to be testing on September 13th. ...If I can hold out that long:haha:


----------



## lisalee1

Aspe- I actually see a faint line on the ones that you did in different colors. Or I should say I see a shadow of something. I can't see it in the 1st pic b/c it is blurry at that spot. 
Test again tomorrow morning!!!

Mnj- That is wonderful news! Now hang tight until your U/S and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!!

Aspe - The test looked like a faint + to me but my eyesight is not the best.

Jane - You lil one is adorable!!

I am about to take a nap. Woke up super late this AM. When I got up I was in such a foul mood. I went to use the bathroom and then DH just said "Make me some coffee". I bit his head off. I said "Can you give me a sec to wake up I just effin got up"...I made the coffee....he hid in the garage LOL He came out, poked his head into the kitchen (where I was OCD cleaning...a sign i'm pissed) and said very softly "Good Morning Sweety" I scowled at him. He hid back in the garage ROFL! I finally relaxed....he poked his head back in and smiled at me, I smiled back so he came in and gave me a hug and said "Good Morning". He's learning!!


----------



## HisGrace

Just caught up on like 5 pages. Whew!

never - Congratulations on making it to your second trimester! How exciting it's a big milestone. So, are you about to start telling everyone or did you already tell?

shef - :hugs: I totally understand what you're going through. It will happen in due time. Unfortunately all we can do until then is wait and have fun baby dancing. 

Janelley - I looks like we are just a few days apart for ovulating. Hopefully we'll get our BFPs next month. :dust:

Mjn - Thanks for that doggie tip. :thumbup: Yay for your levels increasing!

armymama - :hugs: sorry about af. You'll catch that eggy next cycle. :dust:

kanicky - that diaper story is hilarious. so did your trick work?

Storked - I use a diva cup for AF and I love it. would recommend it to anyone considering it. hopefully you won't need it for a while though ;) 

Sweetz - Great pics! Oh my gosh it's so exciting. I don't remember are you pregnant with #1?

CatchBabyDust - Welcome :wave:

Aspe - That sounds like an UTI even if there's no pain with urination you should go get that checked out. Your test looks like a faint positive to me too. Try testing again tomorrow morning with FMU.

lpjkp - I hope you get to feeling better soon. 

AFM - I'm on CD 13. I finally got my first high on my CBFM yesterday so I'm thinking I'll O around Monday. Glad we have all weekend to BD. I am about to go make some brownies. I've never made them from scratch, but Pinterest really makes me think I can do things I've never tried. Are any of you on Pinterest?


----------



## Sweetz33

Pregnancy #5...2 M/C...1 DD and 1 surrogate and current pregnancy


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Hisgrace! I'm really hoping for a BFP, but if I don't get it, I don't think I will be that upset. Hubby and I have decided if we don't get it, we will try again at the beginning of next year. I'm really dreading being pregnant in the summer again. I really enjoy my hoodies.

Sweetz- :dohh:My husband use to say things like that, but I learned a trick the last time I was pregnant, if he says something like that reverse it, "Oh you said you're going to make coffee? Oh, that's so nice because I feel like shit this morning" They catch on real quick. :winkwink: I like to slip one in every once in awhile, like the other day he asked if I would get him the nail clippers and my response was, "Oh yea? Well, if you really want to do the dishes I wont argue with you" ha ha ha...sucker.


----------



## janelleybean

Oh yea! I forgot to add that I'm on Pintrest... although I don't know how to "find" people.... Here is my link.. I guess you would call it. https://pinterest.com/janelleebean


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe I will have to remember that lol


----------



## Krissy485

Monj those are amazing numbers!!!!!yay!!!!

Sweetz I do the same thing to my dh I hate how he words things some times and so yeah totally understand!

Janelley too funny about dh if only mine was that easy to train lol oh and isn't funny how if we mention going to grandma all of a sudden anything we ask our kids to do they do right away lol too bad we will be living with grandma there goes that trick damn lol

Ok that's it for now gotta go get ready to watch some football go msu Spartans!!!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Awesome #s MNJ, congrats!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I guess it is good we are taking a break after this cycle because DH straight out told his friend (in front of me) that he doesnt want another baby right now. Hoping that next December he will feel differently.


----------



## Sweetz33

That isn't cool Army...


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Army. I hope he comes around.

My brownies sucked! I think I'll try one more time with a different recipe. If that doesn't work then I'll just stick with store bought brownies.


----------



## Aspe

Good evening ladies :)

How often does the hcg hormone double? If my next test is negative, then this one was a false positive, right? How common are false positives with Internet cheapies?

A few ladies mentioned that my picture was blurry, so any tips on how to get a clear picture? I tried different angles, but still blurry.

Army.. I'm so sorry to hear that. That had to be devastating to hear, especially like you didn't know this prior to him telling his friends. Which in the end, makes the news even harder to grasp. :(

Janelley..I did not use FMU with that test I posted. The first two I did this morning were with FMU though and they looked negative. Not like this test at all. 

Did someone post a picture of their internet cheapie a few days/week back? I cant seem to find it now.


----------



## Krissy485

ARmy- that is not right...if he really feels that way then he should have came to you and wanted to talk about it. i know with guys it can be hard for them but they have to understand we are not mind readers and if they are having sex with us when they know we are trying to get pregnant well we kindof think that means they want another baby duh....men i swear to god!

Hisgrace- boo on bad browines but yay for you trying again...me i stick to the ones in the box lol...even though i follow directions to a T i still manage to mess it up lol good luck hun..

ok this is me giong back to my homework....i dont wanna though lol


----------



## janelleybean

Army- What a jerk! You should shove his fishing pole up his nose! Did he know you were trying to conceive? Seriously, what is it with husbands being asses today? Must be the "blue moon". I'm sorry he is being inconsiderate, but maybe you two should talk about it. :shrug: We're hear for you girlie! If you need to vent... :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> Good evening ladies :)
> 
> How often does the hcg hormone double? If my next test is negative, then this one was a false positive, right? How common are false positives with Internet cheapies?
> 
> A few ladies mentioned that my picture was blurry, so any tips on how to get a clear picture? I tried different angles, but still blurry.
> 
> Army.. I'm so sorry to hear that. That had to be devastating to hear, especially like you didn't know this prior to him telling his friends. Which in the end, makes the news even harder to grasp. :(
> 
> Janelley..I did not use FMU with that test I posted. The first two I did this morning were with FMU though and they looked negative. Not like this test at all.
> 
> Did someone post a picture of their internet cheapie a few days/week back? I cant seem to find it now.

I'm confused. Did you pee on 3 sticks this morning? 2 of which were FMU and the 3rd was different urine? I don't understand those internet tests... I would test tomorrow morning. Your hcg levels are suppose to double every couple of days.


----------



## Krissy485

I agree with miss Janelley if you want to wait to test till about when hcg doubles that should happen every 24 hours so maybe test sunday morning if you want to wait and see what it shows....FX for ya!!!!!


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies :)
> 
> How often does the hcg hormone double? If my next test is negative, then this one was a false positive, right? How common are false positives with Internet cheapies?
> 
> A few ladies mentioned that my picture was blurry, so any tips on how to get a clear picture? I tried different angles, but still blurry.
> 
> Army.. I'm so sorry to hear that. That had to be devastating to hear, especially like you didn't know this prior to him telling his friends. Which in the end, makes the news even harder to grasp. :(
> 
> Janelley..I did not use FMU with that test I posted. The first two I did this morning were with FMU though and they looked negative. Not like this test at all.
> 
> Did someone post a picture of their internet cheapie a few days/week back? I cant seem to find it now.
> 
> I'm confused. Did you pee on 3 sticks this morning? 2 of which were FMU and the 3rd was different urine? I don't understand those internet tests... I would test tomorrow morning. Your hcg levels are suppose to double every couple of days.Click to expand...

I did two tests about 9:30 with FMU, which seemed to be negative. Then I did another one at about 2:20ish, which gave me two pink lines.does it sound like I had a false positive?


----------



## Storked

Krissy- the sex was juicy last night! Wondered if I was ovulating :D and now I am breaking out!
Are you trying next cycle? :)

Hi to Lisa!

Kanicky, I will tell my husband what you said about energy drinks. Today he just had Big Red (ack!) and I got him vitamins to increase seminal fluid too. Though his zinc has been helping.

Hi Angel!

Hi Hopestruck!

Aspe, I can have the worst line eye so I dunno :)

Janelley, glad his teeth are good!
There is a vegan (or is it just vegetarian?) slow cooker book out there. Just letting you know :)
Take it easy!

MnJ, glad that all looks good!

HisGrace, thanks for the cup recommendation! :D
I am on pinterest but not super active. I stink like that hehe. But yay for brownies from scratch! I considered that the other day to use up my extra cocoa powder
And wishing you a ton of :dust: and putting you in my prayers dear. Let's make this your lucky cycle!

Army, I am with Sweetz about that not being cool.

Hi Sweetz!

AFM: slept in late with DH. We did the deed, ate some cereal and went to the vitamin store at the mall. Felt like Christmas. And then we got more vitamins at Target. And I should have made him take me to the bookstore (I always want more books. Anyone on Goodreads?) but we just went out for Thai food. Mine was amazing but his sucked. He adores the granny who works there (and made his dish) too much to complain but it was BAD.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sounds like a pretty good day!!! oh and HI!!!


----------



## Aspe

Anyone got any suggestions on how to get a clear picture of a hpt?


----------



## Krissy485

Storked-boy you know how to make a girl JEALOUS!!!! lol..... probably not trying next cycle either..ugh....i think dh is still banking on a july baby now...well if he misses both chances tough cookies cuz then we will either a august or sept and so on and so forth baby bc dang it i aint waiting for ever lol.........and as far as books go what kind do you like?


----------



## MnJ

Thank u everyone for the well wishes! :)

Aspe - I put the pic of the ic on here on monday. I took the pics with my phone and did have a hard time getting it to focus. Maybe hold it farther away. One pic I put my hair clip next to the test on the counter to give the camera something bigger to make it focus on.


----------



## Storked

Krissy, I don't want you to wait. Just saying ;)

I like romance, science, travel, history, fantasy, sci-fi, mystery...a little bit of everything. Fairly low-brow stuff though. Intellectual books can be so drawn out and boring. And I like to read odd things, like I have a whole book about te fear of Being Buried alive. Another on parasites. One of prion diseases. One about corpses. My husband isn't much of a reader (aside from his MUD game) but even he likes my weird books. His scientific mind fancies them :D


----------



## Storked

But Krissy, I mostly read romance ;)
I read some YA too


----------



## Aspe

MnJ said:


> Thank u everyone for the well wishes! :)
> 
> Aspe - I put the pic of the ic on here on monday. I took the pics with my phone and did have a hard time getting it to focus. Maybe hold it farther away. One pic I put my hair clip next to the test on the counter to give the camera something bigger to make it focus on.

I just went to relook at your tests. Mine is not as dark as the bottom test but is comparable to your top test. Perhaps a little lighter. I am still wondering if it could be a false positive because I just had two negatives that morning. I will try to get a better picture tomorrow or of the next test (and for some reason I think I am going to be let down).


----------



## MnJ

Aspe said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Thank u everyone for the well wishes! :)
> 
> Aspe - I put the pic of the ic on here on monday. I took the pics with my phone and did have a hard time getting it to focus. Maybe hold it farther away. One pic I put my hair clip next to the test on the counter to give the camera something bigger to make it focus on.
> 
> I just went to relook at your tests. Mine is not as dark as the bottom test but is comparable to your top test. Perhaps a little lighter. I am still wondering if it could be a false positive because I just had two negatives that morning. I will try to get a better picture tomorrow or of the next test (and for some reason I think I am going to be let down).Click to expand...

I hope not :( I have everything crossed for u! What dpo are u on?


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok random question....anyone know a good dream analyzing site/book? I had this dream last night and it was so odd and I can't get it out of my head. It would normally be a nightmare type dream, but I was so calm and relaxed. I need to figure out what the heck this dream means.


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe- If it makes you feel any better when I have tested I have had to do it with second morning urine because my FMU is pretty diluted and it would never show up with early results. No idea how to get a clear shot, my camera has a micro close up setting, not too sure if yours has one

Storked- I've always liked the author Lisa Gardner. Not sure if you've heard of her, but she write books that are murder mystery. I like them because she uses the same characters, but skips them around a bit. They are kind of creepy because they are so real. They have some hot steamy parts in them as well. I've read all of her books and I'm totally addicted. But you have to start at the beginning otherwise you might get confused. Her first book is "the perfect husband" and it's a lot like that movie enough, with jennifer lopez, but she wrote it before the movie and in my opinion it's way better.

Thanks for the cook book idea, I will look into it. As for the cobbler I made tonight it was a total hit. SO YUMMY! Hubby went to the chiropractor and is no longer Frankenstein. So you know what that means..:sex:

AFM- Hubby and I are getting ready to watch a movie, so I wont be on again tonight. I hope everyone has a great night. Thanks Sweetz for following me on pinterest. You made me feel speeeecial. :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

hehe no problem Jane!!


----------



## Storked

Thanks for the recommendation Janelley :)
Right now I am pretty into Through Violet Eyes by Stephen Woodworth. Kind of reminds me of Minority Report. But with a Silence of the Lambs feel!
Yay to no Frankenstein!


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> good afternoon girls!!!
> 
> to all of us trying to concieve those damn energy drinks are bad news. I was surfing the net last night and man the stuff I read about them and TTC really threw me for a loop. I went off on a tangent to dh again about them and he just sat there staring like a dear in headlights. They are AWFUL!!! I read that anymore than one a week is considered a "heavy user" and that it can actually cripple sperm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I have told him that if he wants a baby then he needs to quit that stuff until after we concieve! I mean seriously when I got pregnant with our last one I quit smoking the day we got the ok from doc to go for it. I also gave up coffee which was not easy either so if I can do it he can do it!! Ok im done just had to get that out there.
> 
> The court stuff and custody stuff is so scary for anyone going through it, I will share my lengthy story some day. We need to protect our children in any way possible and sometimes that even means protecting them fromt he other parent, nuff said!!
> 
> Shefalia- wow so we are almost exactly the same cycle. I had been on the pill right after the last one was born and then we went off when she turned a year. But for 6 months after stopping it I KNEW when I ovulated. I mean there was no mistaking it. I had to actually take tylenol for the pain. That has subsided a little bit so now I am relying on the EWCM and the OPK's. I dont temp, simply because I dont always get up at the same time and when I do I dont have the patience to lay there for another minute! I was gonna try the baby aspirin but I am gonna hold off for now. I am going to do nothing but BD this month and try and relax. If it doesnt happen this month I am calling my OB and asking her to intervene. She told me we had to TTC for a year before she would help. Well its been over a year but because of the mc in May she said that its "possible" but just gonna take a while. I will however do the grapefruit juice. I figure thats not really messing with anything. Well girl I hope this is our month and it would be really cool to be bumps together!!!
> 
> Back to car shopping again tonite for us. Ugh I really do not like this at all. My dh is waaaay to picky and always thinks there is something better even after we find one that has everything we are looking for. I think Im going to push for the Kia Sorento. I really like the 3rd row seating and I pointed out to him if we do ever have another baby we can all still fit!!!!!! Im working every angle here girls!!!! hugs and baby dust to all!

Oh so you are not going to use opks this time?? Have you started Bding already for this cycle? :) When does your fertile window start? I am on day 8. going to start opks from tomorrow. How does grapefruit juice help? When do you drink it? and how much?


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace said:


> Just caught up on like 5 pages. Whew!
> 
> never - Congratulations on making it to your second trimester! How exciting it's a big milestone. So, are you about to start telling everyone or did you already tell?
> 
> shef - :hugs: I totally understand what you're going through. It will happen in due time. Unfortunately all we can do until then is wait and have fun baby dancing.
> 
> Janelley - I looks like we are just a few days apart for ovulating. Hopefully we'll get our BFPs next month. :dust:
> 
> Mjn - Thanks for that doggie tip. :thumbup: Yay for your levels increasing!
> 
> armymama - :hugs: sorry about af. You'll catch that eggy next cycle. :dust:
> 
> kanicky - that diaper story is hilarious. so did your trick work?
> 
> Storked - I use a diva cup for AF and I love it. would recommend it to anyone considering it. hopefully you won't need it for a while though ;)
> 
> Sweetz - Great pics! Oh my gosh it's so exciting. I don't remember are you pregnant with #1?
> 
> CatchBabyDust - Welcome :wave:
> 
> Aspe - That sounds like an UTI even if there's no pain with urination you should go get that checked out. Your test looks like a faint positive to me too. Try testing again tomorrow morning with FMU.
> 
> lpjkp - I hope you get to feeling better soon.
> 
> AFM - I'm on CD 13. I finally got my first high on my CBFM yesterday so I'm thinking I'll O around Monday. Glad we have all weekend to BD. I am about to go make some brownies. I've never made them from scratch, but Pinterest really makes me think I can do things I've never tried. Are any of you on Pinterest?

:hugs: Thanks for being there.. YEs going to bd like crazy this cycle :haha:


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> Hi girls!!! So beta was 65 on mon and today 4 days later it was 323. She said looks good. Whew!! Ultrasound in 2-3 weeks!
> 
> Aspe, I see a faint line on ur first pic but dont on the inverted one so idk. I hope your next one is darker!
> 
> Im excited that we're getting into the testing part of cycles!! Where is everybody at in their cycle and when are u gonna test?
> 
> Just doing quick update as Im still at work and sneaking this in on my phone. Much left to so I'll check back later! Hugs!!

Congrats dear.. Your blood work definitely seems good :) Excited for your u/s :hugs::happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Wide awake at 4 something on a Saturday morning. *sigh* I want to start washibg clothes but I don't want to wake DH. On a good note, I got a peak today on my CBFM after only two high days. :dance: Last time I had like 4 high days. I hope we catch that eggy this time.

Speaking of romance books, I came across the black dagger brotherhood on pinterest and I can't put the books down. They are so hot. I'm on book 8 of the series. Has anyone read Gone Girl? I've seen it on the Kindle best seller list for a few weeks now. I may try next.


----------



## Storked

I'm awake too. Hooray for peak! :dust: catch that eggy!

I will have to check those books out :) I am thinking that I have had some books by J.R. Ward on my wishlist before! May still...too long to look hehe


----------



## AngelSerenity

MnJ said:


> Hi girls!!! So beta was 65 on mon and today 4 days later it was 323. She said looks good. Whew!! Ultrasound in 2-3 weeks!
> 
> Aspe, I see a faint line on ur first pic but dont on the inverted one so idk. I hope your next one is darker!
> 
> Im excited that we're getting into the testing part of cycles!! Where is everybody at in their cycle and when are u gonna test?
> 
> Just doing quick update as Im still at work and sneaking this in on my phone. Much left to so I'll check back later! Hugs!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Aspe said:


> Anyone got any suggestions on how to get a clear picture of a hpt?

Aspe, I have the same problem with my phone, if you change your settings chage it to macro or a close up portrait. That might help. The pics I put up of my BFp were with a digital camera as I gave up with the phone in the end, too blurry. xo


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

HisGrace:happydance: gald you got your PEAK hun - don't feed the greedy machine any more sticks just in case you don't know it is preprogrammed:wacko:

Storked - What about you have you O yet - sure you will have covered your bases though just in case:winkwink:

MNJ - Those numbers are lovely hun - now try and relax:coffee:

Sweetz - Gorgeous bump pics - I swore mine popped out earlier to the more pregnancies I had. First one you could hardly tell and got back in shape pretty quick, 2nd one the same, 3rd one (mc at 6 weeks) serious bloat, 4th one well lets put it this way not so hot in a bikini anymore:haha: still worth it though:flower:

Hope you are feeling good and you are starting to bloom, glad you and DH have reached an understanding:thumbup:

Never - :happydance: congrats on passing your own milestone, hope you are feeling much better now and your symptoms are easing:flower:

Shef - Sorry you are having such a hard time - your body will only sort itself out when it is good and ready so until then have fun :sex: yay for a HIGH it's getting there:flower:

Janelley - Where are you in your cycle hun - sorry I have lost track so many posts to read:dohh:

Army - Was hubby serious? - or is this just another form of control hun? - :hugs:

Catch - :hi: and welcome to this uber POSITIVE thread - I am sure I will get to know you as we carry on our journey:flower:

Aspe - Have you tested again - I could see something faint, hope it's not a stinky evap:hugs:

LP - How are you feeling today, much better I hope:flower:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - CD 15 - hoping I have O as I am on CD15 (feel free to stalk chart) hubby and I managed to BD the other night just in case - even though neither of us felt like it.:cry:

Here's what happened: after being all excited about getting it:happydance: I put my eldest to bed (he has autism) and he wanted to talk to me, not a prob we have most of our talks at bed time (delaying tactics:haha:) anyway 3 hours and I mean 3 hours later I get free after him repeating the same questions over and over. So when I get into bed guess who's snoring:cry: Ha some getting it - anyway he wakes up and says come on we still have time so hopefully my egg had a hot date with his :spermy::haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AngelSerenity

Aspe said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Thank u everyone for the well wishes! :)
> 
> Aspe - I put the pic of the ic on here on monday. I took the pics with my phone and did have a hard time getting it to focus. Maybe hold it farther away. One pic I put my hair clip next to the test on the counter to give the camera something bigger to make it focus on.
> 
> I just went to relook at your tests. Mine is not as dark as the bottom test but is comparable to your top test. Perhaps a little lighter. I am still wondering if it could be a false positive because I just had two negatives that morning. I will try to get a better picture tomorrow or of the next test (and for some reason I think I am going to be let down).Click to expand...

Dont want to get your hopes up Aspe, but false positives are extremely rare. It's really only false negatives that I've read about from various sites. x


----------



## Krissy485

Garfie- you are a wonderful mommy to be able to stay and listen to the same question for 3 hours....:hugs:

Aspe- I agree with angel for you to get pos you have to have hcg in you urnine so as long as you read the test in the time allowed, and not latter on because that could be an evap line, then it is a pos....i hope the line keeps getting darker for ya!!!

Janelley- OMG wish we were closer too much a like!!! Because i totall agree with you I LOVE the The black dagger brotherhood....those books have everything i swear! so good you dont want to put them down...and they are long so no cutting it short! Storked they are a must read!!!!! I have been getting mine from our library in town to read....no those they need to turn into a movie...R rated hahahahaha

Storked- I had a lot more sex before 3 kids and 7 years lol at least i get my nightly kiss, i love you and a good spooning lol....but man its been a while hahaha

i know sort of a short reply but i gotta get moving and get car loaded to go over to my moms soon...should be on later have a wonderful day


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> HisGrace:happydance: gald you got your PEAK hun - don't feed the greedy machine any more sticks just in case you don't know it is preprogrammed:wacko:
> 
> Storked - What about you have you O yet - sure you will have covered your bases though just in case:winkwink:
> 
> MNJ - Those numbers are lovely hun - now try and relax:coffee:
> 
> Sweetz - Gorgeous bump pics - I swore mine popped out earlier to the more pregnancies I had. First one you could hardly tell and got back in shape pretty quick, 2nd one the same, 3rd one (mc at 6 weeks) serious bloat, 4th one well lets put it this way not so hot in a bikini anymore:haha: still worth it though:flower:
> 
> Hope you are feeling good and you are starting to bloom, glad you and DH have reached an understanding:thumbup:
> 
> Never - :happydance: congrats on passing your own milestone, hope you are feeling much better now and your symptoms are easing:flower:
> 
> Shef - Sorry you are having such a hard time - your body will only sort itself out when it is good and ready so until then have fun :sex: yay for a HIGH it's getting there:flower:
> 
> Janelley - Where are you in your cycle hun - sorry I have lost track so many posts to read:dohh:
> 
> Army - Was hubby serious? - or is this just another form of control hun? - :hugs:
> 
> Catch - :hi: and welcome to this uber POSITIVE thread - I am sure I will get to know you as we carry on our journey:flower:
> 
> Aspe - Have you tested again - I could see something faint, hope it's not a stinky evap:hugs:
> 
> LP - How are you feeling today, much better I hope:flower:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies:flower:
> 
> AFM - CD 15 - hoping I have O as I am on CD15 (feel free to stalk chart) hubby and I managed to BD the other night just in case - even though neither of us felt like it.:cry:
> 
> Here's what happened: after being all excited about getting it:happydance: I put my eldest to bed (he has autism) and he wanted to talk to me, not a prob we have most of our talks at bed time (delaying tactics:haha:) anyway 3 hours and I mean 3 hours later I get free after him repeating the same questions over and over. So when I get into bed guess who's snoring:cry: Ha some getting it - anyway he wakes up and says come on we still have time so hopefully my egg had a hot date with his :spermy::haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



I hope that was a very hot date with his sperm and they hit it off right away. As far as DH is concerned, I believe he was sincere in not being ready or wanting another baby yet. He hardly ever lies to his friends. 

AFM-This period has been painful unlike the last two. Blaming it on the ruptured cyst. I had lots of nausea, some sharp pain, back pain, headaches, and it just generally hurt my vajayjay on the outside (tender to the touch). However the confusing this is that I only had 2 full days of bleeding because Tuesday night started flow but at about 11 last night it went to spotting. Still spotting right now but will probably be done with that by noon tomorrow.


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies. Well, my boobs are still sore, so I'm hoping that is a good sign, but I'm not putting too much thought into right now.

Garfie- I have no idea where I am in my cycle. I'm almost positive I O'd early this month. I checked my CP this morning and it's still closed and according to FF I should have O'd on the 30th, but it was tightly closed then as well. I haven't taken my temp this cycle only because I'd decided it a pain in the butt and too confusing. You are an awesome mom to stay up with your son and answer the same question over and over again. Such patience! My son just likes to announce over and over again that he farted. I think he thinks it a game, but he sure does enjoy telling everyone. 

Krissy- I've never read that series, but if it's anything like Lisa Gardner, I'm sure I would love it. I'm really tempted to read 50 Shades of Grey, but I know my hubby would totally make fun of me for it. 

Aspe- Have you tested again? Hope you get a better answer and a BFP. 

Sweetz- How are you feeling this morning? Did your hubby make his own coffee? :haha:

HisGrace- best of luck to you! I really hope you get your BFP.

Army- I'm sorry that your husband said what he said about not wanting another baby. Maybe he is just scared. I know how much I want a baby, but every time I get pregnant I have this thought in the back of my head, "what the hell did we just do?" I think that is fairly normal for women, maybe it's the same for men, they just don't want to admit it. All I can think is, if he wasn't preventing it, then maybe in the back of his mind he really does want another baby. 

MnJ- How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Sorry if I missed anyone. I wont be on too much today because Hubby has to do some online homework assignments. What's the point of going to the university to take classes if the majority of your assignments are online?!?! Makes no sense to me, but I will check in periodically. Hope you all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- I saw this on yahoo.. thought you might enjoy it. https://news.yahoo.com/photos/burning-man-festival-2012-slideshow/

They burn the man tonight, which means a majority of the people return tomorrow. Which means I need to stay off the road tomorrow!! There is going to be CRAZY traffic and a bunch of dirty cars. :wacko:


----------



## MnJ

Janelley - only symptoms so far are swollen bbs and tired! No m/s so far. I know m/s sucks but Id almost welcome it just to feel pregnant and know it means things are progressing like they should! I heard it doesnt usually kick in til about 6 weeks tho? 

Btw, I just started reading the 2nd book of Shades of Grey :)


----------



## MnJ

Aspe - did u test again with fmu?


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Jane yup! He is pampering me today bc I went grocery shopping without him...he was asleep and I didn't want to hit the Labor day idiots.....err....I mean crowds.

I think I overdid it yet again. I'm a bit sore in the back and slightly crampy....so I'm laying down now. Hell at least he is going to vacuum now! Anything to get him to do a chore eh? Lol


----------



## Storked

Hi Garfie! Not sure about O but will probably BD every day for the next week, just in case ;)
Go you for squeezing in ze secz!

Krissy, the kiss and words and spooning sound good ;)

MnJ, not gonna lie, I miss morning sickness lol.

Sweetz, woot! Make him clean!


----------



## MnJ

Storked said:


> Hi Garfie! Not sure about O but will probably BD every day for the next week, just in case ;)
> Go you for squeezing in ze secz!
> 
> Krissy, the kiss and words and spooning sound good ;)
> 
> MnJ, not gonna lie, I miss morning sickness lol.
> 
> Sweetz, woot! Make him clean!

I hear ya! Women are just gluttons for punishment arent we?! lol


----------



## Storked

We just want every sign of good hormones :)

Throwing a mental shit fit. Supposed to have a date with my dad and he brought his wife (teeth gnashing)


----------



## MnJ

Agreed, Storked!


----------



## Sweetz33

So agrivated right now...Someone I thought was a good friend was too chickenshit to be honest with me so they sent their "whatever" to send me an email. Basically telling me to back off of "their friends" umm...wtf? All I was doing was being the nice person I am, and it wasn't really the email that pissed me off...but the fact this person who calls me one of their "best friends" didn't have the balls to confront me personally. Then the "whatever" placing the same thing he wrote me in the email on his FB page...just not mentioning me directly?! That seems petty and childish. I can't and won't have people like that around me. I feel like the friendship was a sham...and people wonder why I am anti-social.... *growl*


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- That is exactly why I am not on facebook. I deleted my account because people (family) were posting shit on my FB page attacking me. So, I deleted that, changed my email, and canceled my cell phone. The only way they have to get a hold of me is to call my house phone. If they have something to say to me, they can say it to my face. Don't hide behind a computer and text messages. I'm sorry your friend is being this way. I think you're freakin' awesome!!


----------



## Storked

Block em Sweetz. Not worth the upset hon


----------



## Sweetz33

I have few friends bc I'm brutally honest to the point of hurting people. Most people on my list are family and old HS friends....90% of the people I have knows for over 20 years lol they have earned my friendship rofl


----------



## Storked

Haha Sweetz most of my friends are Mormons, family, old HS acquaintances (hard to keep it to just friends when you are from a small town- they all think you are friends) and a some of my exes that I don't hate. But anyone who is a drama hound gets blocked by me. I love the block feature :D


----------



## Storked

Janelley, I went years without a FB and loved it. But my husband had wanted me to make one when we were dating. He prolly wanted to look at all the awesome pictures of me and touch himself *snickers softly* :D


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> Janelley, I went years without a FB and loved it. But my husband had wanted me to make one when we were dating. He prolly wanted to look at all the awesome pictures of me and touch himself *snickers softly* :D

Hahaha- That's cute. Hey did your hubby go on a mission? Most people call me when they really want to get a hold of me. My friend and I were talking one day how it's really sad that people just don't pick up the phone and call each other any more. It's all facebooking, texting, and emailing. We now make an effort to write each other snail mail at least once a month. It's nice getting something in the mail that's not netflix or a bill.


----------



## Storked

He did serve a mission- Bangkok, Thailand. Loved it so much that he has gone back many a time for vacation and for work :)
Actually, the other day I was talking with my sister in Utah about how much I hate all the lessons they give to the Young Women to urge them to only marry return missionaries. Serving a mission doesn't make them awesome- they can still be crummy asshats afterwards.
I never talk on the phone. Family trait :D normally if I call them, they won't answer and same here lol! But I do have a friend that I write to. She was actually my visiting teacher in the singles ward and we got to writing because I was too far away for we to visit teach. BUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- I agree with everyone else that you so dont need those people in your life. I got rid of facebook a year ago now and changed my phone like Janelley and only gave my new number to family members a few choice friends. I also know what you mean about feeling like your friend ship was a sham. I had one friend that was a "friend" of mine for almost 20years till it dawned on me last year that the only time we hung out or she came to one of my events was when it was convent for her and if i did not make it to every one of her events i was this horrible person. well last yr when i changed and cancelled things i did not call her with my new number bc i knew she knew my dh number since it was the same for 6 yrs, my parents number had been the same for 10yrs and my dad is on her facebook page. She never tried to contact me at all. I was not till i had my first mc and my dad contacted her on facebook that she wrote to him saying she was sorry and that i could contact her if i wanted...WTF why didnt she ask for my number then? it sucks but in the end i new i didnt need to be used any more....i hope that no more of your friends treat you like that bc you are an amazing person....and how the hell do i get my dh to clean LMAO?

Janelley- HAHAHAHA my kids are all about announcing when the fart or anything like that even my little girl....and the like to announce when everyone else does it to even mommy :blush: :haha: oh and my dh makes fun me all the time about my books i read i dont care i love them...and i will admit i read all the twilight books...a few times hahaha so much better than the movies though!

I know another short repsonse but truefully i am sooooo tired!!!!! i have a discussion question due again tonight but yeah not happening till the morning...good thing its the first week of class and i have time to make up for it. i spent today packing and packing and running around again...my older two are still gone but now are at my cousin's house my oldest has not been home in a week i guess he dont need momma any more :cry: well off to bed for me i hurt everywhere and tomorrow is more packing and moving..

Love to all my prego ladies :hugs: and :dust: to all those trying to get prego this month!!

Storked- I agree the nightly ritual defiantly makes me feel great!


----------



## Sweetz33

Make them feel like they need you lol when mine woke up and I wasn't there....that made him do it haha


----------



## Storked

Pretty sure I ovulated today. Have had skin breakouts but then when we were making love my spouse commented on how much hotter I was down below. Heck yes! Swim spermies! SWIM! *evil grin*


----------



## MnJ

Ugh heartburn!!!! Has anybody talked to their dr about what is safe to take? Being constipated prbly doesnt h elp lol. Grow little poppyseed, grow! Hope ur not getting burned by this fire in my guts up to my throat! lol


----------



## yoyojojo

testing next week


----------



## Sweetz33

MnJ said:


> Ugh heartburn!!!! Has anybody talked to their dr about what is safe to take? Being constipated prbly doesnt h elp lol. Grow little poppyseed, grow! Hope ur not getting burned by this fire in my guts up to my throat! lol

Stool softener girl!! It's the only way lol!! As for heartburn, milk works if you can tolerate it.


----------



## Sweetz33

yoyojojo said:


> testing next week

:dust:


----------



## flwrgrdnmom

AF is due tomorrow, but I plan on testing either tomorrow or Tuesday morning. *IF* I implanted, it was just yesterday, so I know I need to wait at least 3-4 days to get an accurate test. Doesn't mean I won't try tomorrow though. LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

So I followed whoever said it's advice and deleted them and the whole lot of people who were part of the "clique". I also sent them a very blunt email. The way I look at it, if I was really a "great friend" then why be dishonest with me? I am dealing with enough, I don't need negative vibes coming my way...intentional or not. 

I now have a splitting migraine...at least DH is being good.


----------



## Aspe

AngelSerenity said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Thank u everyone for the well wishes! :)
> 
> Aspe - I put the pic of the ic on here on monday. I took the pics with my phone and did have a hard time getting it to focus. Maybe hold it farther away. One pic I put my hair clip next to the test on the counter to give the camera something bigger to make it focus on.
> 
> I just went to relook at your tests. Mine is not as dark as the bottom test but is comparable to your top test. Perhaps a little lighter. I am still wondering if it could be a false positive because I just had two negatives that morning. I will try to get a better picture tomorrow or of the next test (and for some reason I think I am going to be let down).Click to expand...
> 
> Dont want to get your hopes up Aspe, but false positives are extremely rare. It's really only false negatives that I've read about from various sites. xClick to expand...

Ok, so I did two tests with FMU on Thursday negative, then did another one about 6 hours later and it was what appeared to be positive. The second pink line came up within time frame and stayed. It's a full, solid line. At first I was not sure, but it did come up within time. 
Today, Sunday, I did 2 with not FMU and negative. 
I never ever had a false positive or evaporation line with a pink dye test before. But now I'm thinking it must be have been a false positive because the other tests are negative. :cry::cry:


----------



## MnJ

Aspe - that is so bizarre! Maybe u should go for a blood test to get a definite answer...


----------



## shefali83

flwrgrdnmom said:


> AF is due tomorrow, but I plan on testing either tomorrow or Tuesday morning. *IF* I implanted, it was just yesterday, so I know I need to wait at least 3-4 days to get an accurate test. Doesn't mean I won't try tomorrow though. LOL

:dust::dust:


----------



## shefali83

Hello ladies.. 

Have a confession to make. Today is my first fertile day and i drank alcohol yesterday :cry: Was in a low/irritated mood and gave in.. mixed drinks as well. i know bad bad bad. Won't be drinking again now. Had a bad hangover today :wacko: We did BD today but not sure how the drinks yesterday might have effected it. DH had few drinks as well but way less than me ..... We did doggy style(tmi) with preseed and for the first time i inserted soft cup as well didnt lie down for more than 5-10 mins though.. I think i will ovulate in about 3-4 days.. 

Sorry girls don't judge me.. I won't be repeating it i swear :nope:

How are you all doing? Somehow i don't have a good feeling about this month :nope:


----------



## shefali83

Aspe said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Thank u everyone for the well wishes! :)
> 
> Aspe - I put the pic of the ic on here on monday. I took the pics with my phone and did have a hard time getting it to focus. Maybe hold it farther away. One pic I put my hair clip next to the test on the counter to give the camera something bigger to make it focus on.
> 
> I just went to relook at your tests. Mine is not as dark as the bottom test but is comparable to your top test. Perhaps a little lighter. I am still wondering if it could be a false positive because I just had two negatives that morning. I will try to get a better picture tomorrow or of the next test (and for some reason I think I am going to be let down).Click to expand...
> 
> Dont want to get your hopes up Aspe, but false positives are extremely rare. It's really only false negatives that I've read about from various sites. xClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, so I did two tests with FMU on Thursday negative, then did another one about 6 hours later and it was what appeared to be positive. The second pink line came up within time frame and stayed. It's a full, solid line. At first I was not sure, but it did come up within time.
> Today, Sunday, I did 2 with not FMU and negative.
> I never ever had a false positive or evaporation line with a pink dye test before. But now I'm thinking it must be have been a false positive because the other tests are negative. :cry::cry:Click to expand...

If the second line was pink and full and came up within the time frame then i doubt it was an evap.. Test again with fmu. If it is negative again maybe you went through a chemical pg .. I hope its a bfp though :dust:

:hugs::hugs: good luck sweetie


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Pretty sure I ovulated today. Have had skin breakouts but then when we were making love my spouse commented on how much hotter I was down below. Heck yes! Swim spermies! SWIM! *evil grin*

:happydance::happydance:

:spermy::dust:


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies!:coffee:

Aspe- I'm sorry this is so confusing. I would definitely ask for a blood test. But no AF is still a good sign. 

MnJ- When I was pregnant my doctor told me that I could take tums, then that didn't work so he told me I could take Zantac, but not the extra strength. Call your doctor to make sure though. I agree with Sweetz, milk does work, but toward the end of my pregnancy nothing worked except for Zantac.

Sweetz- Happy to hear your husband is being nicer. Sorry your friends are being stupid, but sounds like you took care of it. Good for you! 

Yoyojojo and flwrgrdnmom- Best of luck to ladies. I hope you get your BFP

Storked- fingers crossed you get preggers. I think it would be so fun to be pregnant together. That's awesome your hubby went to Thailand. Is that where you're planning on moving? I can't remember... sorry..:shy:

Krissy- how's the packing going? Hope you're not too sore today. No idea how to get your hubby to clean. I just ask mine and he does it, but we keep our house fairly clean because I'm obsessed like that. :winkwink:

Shefali- How are things going with you? I can't remember where you are in your cycle, but I hope you're not in too much pain BDing and I hope everything is going smoothly.

Kanicky- How is the car hunting going? Did you find a car yet?

Hisgrace- Thanks for following me on pinterest. You and sweetz made me feel speeeeecial. :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm so freakin' tired. The insomnia has kicked in and I got no sleep last night. Not to mention what sleep I did get, I had some crazy dreams. So out of the ordinary. AFM- today FIL is coming over to build some drawers for our kitchen. I'm HOPING to have this beast done by the end of the month. At least now it's livable. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Hubby got all his homework done and it didn't take long at all. So, now we're going to enjoy it. :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Morning ladies!:coffee:
> 
> Aspe- I'm sorry this is so confusing. I would definitely ask for a blood test. But no AF is still a good sign.
> 
> MnJ- When I was pregnant my doctor told me that I could take tums, then that didn't work so he told me I could take Zantac, but not the extra strength. Call your doctor to make sure though. I agree with Sweetz, milk does work, but toward the end of my pregnancy nothing worked except for Zantac.
> 
> Sweetz- Happy to hear your husband is being nicer. Sorry your friends are being stupid, but sounds like you took care of it. Good for you!
> 
> Yoyojojo and flwrgrdnmom- Best of luck to ladies. I hope you get your BFP
> 
> Storked- fingers crossed you get preggers. I think it would be so fun to be pregnant together. That's awesome your hubby went to Thailand. Is that where you're planning on moving? I can't remember... sorry..:shy:
> 
> Krissy- how's the packing going? Hope you're not too sore today. No idea how to get your hubby to clean. I just ask mine and he does it, but we keep our house fairly clean because I'm obsessed like that. :winkwink:
> 
> Shefali- How are things going with you? I can't remember where you are in your cycle, but I hope you're not in too much pain BDing and I hope everything is going smoothly.
> 
> Kanicky- How is the car hunting going? Did you find a car yet?
> 
> Hisgrace- Thanks for following me on pinterest. You and sweetz made me feel speeeeecial. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm so freakin' tired. The insomnia has kicked in and I got no sleep last night. Not to mention what sleep I did get, I had some crazy dreams. So out of the ordinary. AFM- today FIL is coming over to build some drawers for our kitchen. I'm HOPING to have this beast done by the end of the month. At least now it's livable. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Hubby got all his homework done and it didn't take long at all. So, now we're going to enjoy it. :happydance:

:hugs: 
i am on cd9 of a 26 day cycle. my cycles were 26 before the mmc. i hope it remains the same. supposed to be my first fertile day today. should ov in about 3-4 days. started bding today! used lots of preseed so all well down there as of now :winkwink:


----------



## bamagurl

Ladies~ I know I have been silently stalking this month due to my super relaxed approach.....I have been reading & keeping up with you all and cheering you on from the sideline. 

Well I caved & took a test... let me know what you ladies think
:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6842.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Sweetz33

Looks promising to me Bama


----------



## Storked

Welcome yoyojojo and flwrgrdnmom :flower:
Please tell us more of your stories.

Good for you Sweetz. You will feel better without their drama.

Janelley, we are moving to Houston right now but Bangkok after that, as soon as he gets all the training he needs. We want to raise our kids there :)
Yikes! What do you think is causing your insomnia? :hugs: but so glad your FIL is coming and helping you out!

BAMA CONGRATS GIRL! You better be more active on here now because I want to read every bit on this sweet little baby :kiss:

Shefali, would alcohol hurt you if you are just starting off fertile phase? Don't dwell on it, just endeavor for better on the rest of your days for a sticky bean :flower:

AFM: just woke up and kind of want to go back to bed with my grapefruit juice and a book. We'll see :)


----------



## janelleybean

yea bama!! That is definitely a BFP. So excited for you!!! Do you know how many DPO you are?


----------



## bamagurl

I believe this cycle was a 28 day cycle so I should have started Friday. (sorry ladies, I am in shock right now & can't do basic math haha)

Storked~ Thanks! I certainly will! I can't wait for you to join me :)


----------



## Storked

Me either Bama! :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Which reminds me Bama...how did you stay sane during the dreaded TWW?


----------



## bamagurl

Storked~ I didn't even realize I was in the tww haha! I just thought about testing today (which is how I was with my first pregnancy. (I know that doesn't help any)


----------



## Storked

Darn it it doesn't


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- Well I'm hoping high levels of progesterone is what's causing my insomnia.. Otherwise I'm losing my mind. :wacko: FIL is here right now building a drawer to hide our trashcan. When we remodeled our kitchen we had to build 5 cabinets. He's like Macgyver with wood. It's insane what he can make, but awesome at the same time. Saves us a boat load of money and he really enjoys it. I give him shit all the time because ALL of his tools look like they were used to build Noah's ark. That's how old they look. I'm totally jealous that you're moving to Thailand. I would love to visit there. Their culture just seems so interesting to me. I've always wanted to go there after seeing Brokedown Palace, well you know, minus the whole drug smuggling/prison thing. :winkwink:

Shefali- I wouldn't worry about it too much, I got totally shnockered a couple of weekends ago. If anything it might have helped you to relax. I really don't think it will affect you unless you're an everyday drinker. IMO you're A-okay! :thumbup: 

Oh yea Storked- I totally miss the days when I could just "go back to bed and lay there for hours with out a care in the world" That feels so long ago...


----------



## Storked

Janelley, that is my every day now hehe!
As for Thailand, it interests me too. Soany places I intend to go see. Will snap and post pics for you guys when it happens ;)
Wow Noah's Ark huh? Then he is automatically cooler than any construction dudes because they LOVE their fancy toys (I was a secretary at a lumber yard for 6 years, so I know hehe)


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> Janelley, that is my every day now hehe!
> As for Thailand, it interests me too. Soany places I intend to go see. Will snap and post pics for you guys when it happens ;)
> Wow Noah's Ark huh? Then he is automatically cooler than any construction dudes because they LOVE their fancy toys (I was a secretary at a lumber yard for 6 years, so I know hehe)

Seriously, all of our cabinets and drawers that he has made are made with wood glue and dove tale cuts. He says screws are for the lazy man. :shrug:


----------



## Storked

Amazing :D


----------



## MnJ

I see 2 lines in all 3 tests!!!! Yay!! What day are u on?


----------



## MnJ

Ignore that post, I missed that there was another page of posts and see she already answered that, I got all excited lol. Congrats, Bama!!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks MnJ! I am super excited & so still in shock, but terrified at the same time!


----------



## Storked

Never, I know that you belong to your spouse on the weekends but I sure do miss you!


----------



## HisGrace

Bamagirl - looks like a BFP to me! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Bamagurl - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun - even my old eyes can see those lines :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Rawr.....lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick Jump in: Not too many personals.

Stork: Aww I missed you too, but I can't get any time online with my DH getting all my attention. I see you "O"?? 

BAMA: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATS YOU KNOW THAT'S A POSITIVE MA'AM, QUIT PLAYING with us!! CONGRATS!!!

Everyone else: HI!!!

Back To the Hubby!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi never!


----------



## MnJ

bamagurl said:


> Thanks MnJ! I am super excited & so still in shock, but terrified at the same time!

I hear ya... you described how Im feeling exactly! :) Hopefully its the start of many BFPs!


----------



## Storked

Never, you are such a good wife :D
I believe that I have O'd and am in the dratted wait :happydance:


----------



## bamagurl

Aw thanks never! Super excited! 

MnJ- yeah I think it's a normal feeling at the beginning. 

Storked~ how many dpo are you?


----------



## Storked

Bama, no idea because I have been too laid back to check anything. :D but pretty sure I have already ovulated


----------



## bamagurl

Lol that's how I was. I was pretty sure I ovulated around cd15 but it was just a feeling I had.


----------



## Storked

Mine is just because I had skin breakouts and my husband told me that I was hotter down there when we made love lol. Sorry for the TMI ;)


----------



## bamagurl

Haha no such thing as tmi! I just thought because of cm


----------



## Storked

Well I have had more of it but aside from that I haven't checked at all :D


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Welcome yoyojojo and flwrgrdnmom :flower:
> Please tell us more of your stories.
> 
> Good for you Sweetz. You will feel better without their drama.
> 
> Janelley, we are moving to Houston right now but Bangkok after that, as soon as he gets all the training he needs. We want to raise our kids there :)
> Yikes! What do you think is causing your insomnia? :hugs: but so glad your FIL is coming and helping you out!
> 
> BAMA CONGRATS GIRL! You better be more active on here now because I want to read every bit on this sweet little baby :kiss:
> 
> Shefali, would alcohol hurt you if you are just starting off fertile phase? Don't dwell on it, just endeavor for better on the rest of your days for a sticky bean :flower:
> 
> AFM: just woke up and kind of want to go back to bed with my grapefruit juice and a book. We'll see :)

i guess it shouldn't :shrug: just didnt want to take chances.. No more :nope:


----------



## shefali83

bamagurl said:


> Ladies~ I know I have been silently stalking this month due to my super relaxed approach.....I have been reading & keeping up with you all and cheering you on from the sideline.
> 
> Well I caved & took a test... let me know what you ladies think
> :happydance::happydance:

yayy its surely a :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats mama


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Storked- Well I'm hoping high levels of progesterone is what's causing my insomnia.. Otherwise I'm losing my mind. :wacko: FIL is here right now building a drawer to hide our trashcan. When we remodeled our kitchen we had to build 5 cabinets. He's like Macgyver with wood. It's insane what he can make, but awesome at the same time. Saves us a boat load of money and he really enjoys it. I give him shit all the time because ALL of his tools look like they were used to build Noah's ark. That's how old they look. I'm totally jealous that you're moving to Thailand. I would love to visit there. Their culture just seems so interesting to me. I've always wanted to go there after seeing Brokedown Palace, well you know, minus the whole drug smuggling/prison thing. :winkwink:
> 
> Shefali- I wouldn't worry about it too much, I got totally shnockered a couple of weekends ago. If anything it might have helped you to relax. I really don't think it will affect you unless you're an everyday drinker. IMO you're A-okay! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh yea Storked- I totally miss the days when I could just "go back to bed and lay there for hours with out a care in the world" That feels so long ago...

ya i drank after MONTHS. wont be drinking now. :dohh:


----------



## shefali83

Hi Never :)


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies...so so sorry I haven't been around the past few days, It's been so hectic this end doing the London paralympics and it's left me with little time to do anything other than work, eat and sleep! At least I've got a day off today to try and catch up on some well-needed rest!!

Gosh I've missed so much!! I'll attempt to have a bit of a catch up with you all now (But apologies if I miss anyone!)

*Shefali: *Don't beat yourself up about the little drink incident...people drink heavily/smoke without even having a clue that they're pregnant for many weeks, so you're little one-off is unlikely to have had an effect! Yay for reaching "O" time though!

*Storked:* Yay for ovulation!! Trust your body and, if you think you have, you most probably have! Maybe sneak a couple more BD in there for good measure (I'm sure neither you or your OH will mind that!) and I'd say you can safely relax for the
next two weeks and wait for that BFP to show!

*Bamagurl:* Yay for being back and AN EVEN BIGGER YAY for those tests!! Without a doubt, they are absolutely fantastic BFPs!!!! You are more than definitely pregnant!!
I'm so so pleased for you! How are you feeling? Don't worry about being excited/terrified,
I still am and don't think that feeling is going to go away for a while yet!

*MnJ:* Hello my fellow pregnant lady!! How is pregnancy treating you these days? Any updates on new/exciting symptoms or upcoming appointments we should get excited
about?

*Never:* I'm unsure but, if I missed it, YAY for second trimester!! 1/3 of the way
there!! How exciting is that?! Definitely put your feet up and spend plenty of quality time with your DH...you're gonna need all that sweet talking for when he's up all night with little baby, because he/she is going to be here before you know it!

*Janelleybean: *As annoying as it is, I had insomnia and crazy dreams around 3dpo onwards just before I got my BFP...hopefully it's a promising symptom for you!

*Aspe*: I really hope you get yourself to the doctors to get to the bottom of what's going on...I hate to be a downer, but ICs are infamous for evaporation lines (I know, I've seen plenty of them over the few months I've been using them)...I had the ultrasensitive ones and, if I thought I saw anything on them, I'd back up with an FRER just in case. With my BFP this time, I ended up with a lovely dark line on an FRER whilst my IC was still a squinty line, so I'd advise you to do this...but I do urge you to pop to the doctors for tests. Good luck x

*Sweetz:* Glad to hear DH is being much nicer! I think a nearly congratulations is in order seeing as your ticker says you're two days away from 2nd trimester!! How exciting! In terms of those so-called "friends", glad to read you've deleted them...you could do without idiots like that being involved in your life!

Sorry I've not scrolled back further, but hello to everyone else and hope you're
doing well!

*AFM:*Not too much to report this end with working/sleeping/eating...maybe bullet points will be better?
-pregnancy is progressing pretty uneventfully at this end! Still no bleeding/spotting since last AF (Yay!), always fatigued, sore boobs (My nipples have gotten bigger though, which grosses me out!), mega bloated (Some cheeky coworker told me I had a "cute bump", the cheek!) and slightly queasy at times...but not too bad! Cramps have all settled down so I'm assuming he/she is all snuggled in but, if I start to worry that things are too quiet, I get a little "poke" low down in my tummy as if to reassure me they're still in there!
-No morning sickness yet though...where are you morning sickness to reassure me?!
-Lines are now as dark as the control...I've attached a piccie to show you! The bottom two are from yesterday and today with a normal first response with sensitivity of 100 instead of 25, so I'm assuming a line that is as dark on those as early first response is a good progression? I did take a CBD this morning which still said 2-3, but I'm trying not to worry about that because of the dark lines? I'll leave it a week to test again with CBD so it doesn't stress me out!
-Got first doctors appointment tonight at 6:30pm (Woohoo!), so will finally get a referral to the midwife!
-Booked my early scan for Wednesday 19th September at 4pm, very excited but nervous...
-My DH has FINALLY started to accept that I'm pregnant, and finally admitted that he acted so distant because he's terrified we'll lose this one too...I'm still staying positive (I guess the dark lines, no cramping and no bleeding says everything is fine?) and he's even started trying to talk names with me...I can see we're going to have a huge disagreement on that though! He suggested "Rio" for a boy?! Errr...no.
-Close family have been told and are absolutely thrilled! My mom and sister have been arguing about the baby's nickname whilst he/she is still in my tummy, and could agree so have combined it...hence, my baby for the forseeable future is now nicknamed "peabug"! It's got a little bit of a ring to it I guess!

Anyway, sorry for the long post, I guess there was quite a bit to catch up on with both myself and all you ladies! I hope you're all doing well, and I'm anxiously waiting for that next batch of BFPs that are sure to come rolling in in the next couple of weeks!! I'm so excited for you all xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







WP_000233.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Storked

Lpjkp, lovely dark lines! :D
Yeah I will be BD every day until I run out of softcups (I have 5 left) :)


----------



## MnJ

Lpjkp - hey prego partner!! You sound just like me! No m/s yet and I wish there was just to that I can feel like my body is doing what it's supposed to! Looks like you are 3 days ahead of me. Thats so cool that we're that close! When I talked to the nurse after 2nd beta she set up the first appt but its kinda up in the air on which day it will be. She wanted to do it sometime between sept 20-30 but I have sept 14 off if work as my DB is getting his wisdom teeth out that day so I gotta drive his loopy butt home lol. She wanted it a later date to make sure u/s pics will be more definite but I wanted to avoid having to leave work for an appt. I havent told work yet about being pregnant, wanted to wait until Im more secure its a sticky bean. Anyway so the only time that worked for me on the 14th was a possible cancellation spot. She had sent the chick to the hospital and if she gave birth then she would be cancelling her appt on the 14th. Otherwise my appt will be the next fri on the 21st at 4:00. I'll be either 6w5d or 7w5d depending which appt I get. They can see the baby and heartbeat at 6w5d right? I can't wait as I want to be sure he's (yes I said he, power of positive thinking as I want a boy lol) growing and growing in the right place, not in a fallopian tube or something! I also have been poas every morning making sure the lines got darker. I didnt yesterday morning ot this morning tho and my DB said he was proud of me for not lol. So, glad u and I are feeling the same with s/e and I love having a prego partner!!! :) Wishing u a HH9M!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies; Well my Wknd is over.....DH returns to work, and I get to chat waay more again with you all. I talked to my doc and she confirms that we're going with the original due date which makes me 15 wks today...which puts me at 4 months in 2nd Trimester:wacko: I'm totally getting confused at times but IM 4 MONTHS/15WKS....How in the world did that time go sooo fast....probaly Bc I was going by the wks of my other babe that was measuring smaller. ALL IN ALL I'm feeling good, Thank God!!!

Lpjkp: GO YOU, for being 5wks already!! And no more worrying ma'am, you have a sticky baby in that tummy of yours. And yes to your DH it's real your wife is PREGO :wohoo: and YAYYYY for an Early Scan which is 2 days before I suppose to get mine as well. Dont ponder to much on m/s, my cousin didn't have it during her pregnancy but one day.

Stork: YAYYYYYY 2 WK WAIT!!!! Go You! Now just relax and wait for those 2 lines to appear! I'm glad you took the relaxed approach. And my DH told me that same thing, I took it as a compliment...heehee. Stork my FX for you....now Im thinking you shouldn't of told me Bc now I'm going to run you down!

Aspe: I def agree with the other ladies, that positive test would totally make me go crazy, Bc something is going on. I would def go see the doc so you can get done answers Bc the HPt won't tell you everything.

Bama: I'm doing the Happy Dance for you!!!! I'm sooo excited!!! Its like I've been waiting all my life just for you and BayBeeEm and Stork to get those BFP's and now there coming in....Stork is next!! Everyday I was scared for my pregnancy but realizing God can do wonderful things if we put all our trust in him took away my most of my fears. I prayed twice a day, I believed on him all day and now I'm 4 months, it wasn't the progesterone or the prenatals that bought me this far, it was God hun, and he's still working in me. I tell you this Bc I know you believe in him like me, now all you got to do is trust him that he won't put more on you than you can bear. My fav scripture is II Samuel 1-3, it tells us of a woman who couldn't conceived but she prayed and vowed to the Lord and God heard her prayers and gave her the desires of her heart.....a man child. Congrats again Bama, you deserve it!

Sweetz: Hi Ma'am, glad to hear that DH of yours is being nicer. And that bump of yours is awesome! Yours is bigger than mine.....bigger and beautiful. Go You!

Krissy: Hi ma'am, sorry to hear about that family of your DH hopefully they'll
come around.

Lisalee: MY SECRET BUMP BUDDY, I don't know if I missed your post, but I need an update on ya, how's everything? How many wks are you now, Bc I know the ticker takes some days away.

Hopestruck: That ring is beautiful and I know your wedding will be awesome. I'm glad you have something to occupy your Time from TTC. I wouldn't do the wedding thing over, it was very stressful even though I had a wedding planner.

Garfie: I'm glad to have read your post, sorry for responding so late, I bee offline during the wknds. But no more m/s for me. Now just waiting for the weeks to go by and watch my bump get bigger. You should be in the TWW by now.

Janelleybean: Hi ma'am, what was it that you needed me to do to the list for your testing ?

MnJ: Hi ma'am, has the pregnancy sunk in yet? You got prego off your first round of clomid?

AngelSerenity: I don't know if I missed your post, but where are you ma'am? I hope you're just sick with m/s.

AHHHHHH Brain juices stopped flowing. Hi to all the others I may have missed, I'm sure I'll remember as soon as I post this....


----------



## MnJ

Never - wow, congrats on 15 weeks! Thats awesome! Yes I conceived on my first round of Clomid. I am also on Metformin. I think thats a big reason Im so nervous, cuz I didnt think Id be able to get pregnant due to pcos, being overweight and my age (ripe old age of 38 lol) then when it worked the first round, shocked cant even BEGIN to describe how I feel!


----------



## Sweetz33

Woohoo ever 2nd tri! Go you!! I will respond more later bc I'm freking exhausted. I'm going to try and get some more sleep. I was craving chips and salsa last night and I'm paying for it now...oye vey! It was soooo worth it though! Haha!


----------



## lpjkp

MnJ: That is SO exciting! I've got my fingers crossed that everything is all great for you and that she squeezes you in earlier so the wait is less nerve racking! I've changed my ticker to be more precise (Decided to finally go from my ovulation date, which should be more accurate considering I ovulated late), so it turns out I'm a couple of days behind you! Due date it says would be around May 8th, and I'll be exactly 7 weeks when I have my first U/s (Providing everything continues to go ok till then!)

Never: I'd be over 5 weeks going from my LMP, but I've decided to go by my ovulation date (It was slightly late), which would make me 4wk+5...at least then it's a bonus if they say I'm further along than what I am! It also makes me relax slightly about those dreaded CBD because it means I got:

1-2: 9dpo (3wk+2)
2-3: 15dpo (4wk +1)
SO I SHOULDN'T WORRY BECAUSE I SHOULDN'T BE EXPECTING THE 3+ YET!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ and Bamagurl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:




SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Garfie: CD 7/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed; Missing you :cry: M.I.A

Janelleybean: CD:7 / Waiting To "O" :coffee:

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until see Doc. :thumbup:

HisGrace: CD 7/ waiting to "O" Just :sex:

Hopestruck: taking a break :winkwink:

Kanicky: CD4/ Waiting To "O" :sex: Test Date:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: CD/ Waiting to " O" :sex:

armymama2012: CD2/ AF showed :thumbup:



Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks ladies! 

Lpjkp- I have been feeling ok. Super tired & yesterday was queasy feeling which my mom told me I must have a lot of hormone for me to feel queasy this early. My boons are sore but I am do welcoming any symptom that wants to pop up!

Never- yay for 15 weeks!!! That's wonderful! I know it's normal to be nervous & kinda scared but I also know that whatever God has planned will happen. The only thing I can do is trust, have faith, & enjoy it while it lasts whether it ends in a loss or beautiful baby! 

Thank you ladies for all your kind words! 

Now I would rather focus on cheering on all you ladies in the tww!!!! :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow MnJ!!!! That's awesome how easily it happened!! And def don't worry, ESP. about being overweight, I'm overweight by 30lbs....and I feel as if I'm light as a feather, I do eat healthy but the weight is not going to magically disappear so I just enjoy my pregnancy and you should too. Slot of women have PCOS, and go on to have a healthy baby. You never had a m/c which is a great thing so don't try to count yourself out and worry about one. Be excited, you deserve it!! Stop worrying, im sure that sticky bean is going to make you look crazy when you give birth in 9 months...worrying ab nothing. GL

Shefali: Ahh ha, that's who I forgot, hi ma'am. Is AF still in town?

HisGrace: Hi ma'am; you should be in TWW, now right?

Sweetz: Thanks ma'am, ooooo don't you hate when you have to pay for a craving.....Gas gets me all the time.

Lpjkp: Yeah those dates sound about right. I always go by my "O" date too. And I agree with you I would go by it too, bc I know you're looking for that 3+ on that CBM. It's ok, you're almost there, and I love going to the OB so they can tell me that I'm further then I thought I was.


----------



## nevergivingup

Can't agree with you more Bama! That's the attitude I had early on, if you accept that then ma'am you're on your way!!


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> Morning ladies...so so sorry I haven't been around the past few days, It's been so hectic this end doing the London paralympics and it's left me with little time to do anything other than work, eat and sleep! At least I've got a day off today to try and catch up on some well-needed rest!!
> 
> Gosh I've missed so much!! I'll attempt to have a bit of a catch up with you all now (But apologies if I miss anyone!)
> 
> *Shefali: *Don't beat yourself up about the little drink incident...people drink heavily/smoke without even having a clue that they're pregnant for many weeks, so you're little one-off is unlikely to have had an effect! Yay for reaching "O" time though!
> 
> *Storked:* Yay for ovulation!! Trust your body and, if you think you have, you most probably have! Maybe sneak a couple more BD in there for good measure (I'm sure neither you or your OH will mind that!) and I'd say you can safely relax for the
> next two weeks and wait for that BFP to show!
> 
> *Bamagurl:* Yay for being back and AN EVEN BIGGER YAY for those tests!! Without a doubt, they are absolutely fantastic BFPs!!!! You are more than definitely pregnant!!
> I'm so so pleased for you! How are you feeling? Don't worry about being excited/terrified,
> I still am and don't think that feeling is going to go away for a while yet!
> 
> *MnJ:* Hello my fellow pregnant lady!! How is pregnancy treating you these days? Any updates on new/exciting symptoms or upcoming appointments we should get excited
> about?
> 
> *Never:* I'm unsure but, if I missed it, YAY for second trimester!! 1/3 of the way
> there!! How exciting is that?! Definitely put your feet up and spend plenty of quality time with your DH...you're gonna need all that sweet talking for when he's up all night with little baby, because he/she is going to be here before you know it!
> 
> *Janelleybean: *As annoying as it is, I had insomnia and crazy dreams around 3dpo onwards just before I got my BFP...hopefully it's a promising symptom for you!
> 
> *Aspe*: I really hope you get yourself to the doctors to get to the bottom of what's going on...I hate to be a downer, but ICs are infamous for evaporation lines (I know, I've seen plenty of them over the few months I've been using them)...I had the ultrasensitive ones and, if I thought I saw anything on them, I'd back up with an FRER just in case. With my BFP this time, I ended up with a lovely dark line on an FRER whilst my IC was still a squinty line, so I'd advise you to do this...but I do urge you to pop to the doctors for tests. Good luck x
> 
> *Sweetz:* Glad to hear DH is being much nicer! I think a nearly congratulations is in order seeing as your ticker says you're two days away from 2nd trimester!! How exciting! In terms of those so-called "friends", glad to read you've deleted them...you could do without idiots like that being involved in your life!
> 
> Sorry I've not scrolled back further, but hello to everyone else and hope you're
> doing well!
> 
> *AFM:*Not too much to report this end with working/sleeping/eating...maybe bullet points will be better?
> -pregnancy is progressing pretty uneventfully at this end! Still no bleeding/spotting since last AF (Yay!), always fatigued, sore boobs (My nipples have gotten bigger though, which grosses me out!), mega bloated (Some cheeky coworker told me I had a "cute bump", the cheek!) and slightly queasy at times...but not too bad! Cramps have all settled down so I'm assuming he/she is all snuggled in but, if I start to worry that things are too quiet, I get a little "poke" low down in my tummy as if to reassure me they're still in there!
> -No morning sickness yet though...where are you morning sickness to reassure me?!
> -Lines are now as dark as the control...I've attached a piccie to show you! The bottom two are from yesterday and today with a normal first response with sensitivity of 100 instead of 25, so I'm assuming a line that is as dark on those as early first response is a good progression? I did take a CBD this morning which still said 2-3, but I'm trying not to worry about that because of the dark lines? I'll leave it a week to test again with CBD so it doesn't stress me out!
> -Got first doctors appointment tonight at 6:30pm (Woohoo!), so will finally get a referral to the midwife!
> -Booked my early scan for Wednesday 19th September at 4pm, very excited but nervous...
> -My DH has FINALLY started to accept that I'm pregnant, and finally admitted that he acted so distant because he's terrified we'll lose this one too...I'm still staying positive (I guess the dark lines, no cramping and no bleeding says everything is fine?) and he's even started trying to talk names with me...I can see we're going to have a huge disagreement on that though! He suggested "Rio" for a boy?! Errr...no.
> -Close family have been told and are absolutely thrilled! My mom and sister have been arguing about the baby's nickname whilst he/she is still in my tummy, and could agree so have combined it...hence, my baby for the forseeable future is now nicknamed "peabug"! It's got a little bit of a ring to it I guess!
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long post, I guess there was quite a bit to catch up on with both myself and all you ladies! I hope you're all doing well, and I'm anxiously waiting for that next batch of BFPs that are sure to come rolling in in the next couple of weeks!! I'm so excited for you all xxxxxx

Thanks so much for making me feel better.. :hugs::hugs::hugs: you ladies rock :thumbup:

Your lines are lovely :flower: i am so excited for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Wow MnJ!!!! That's awesome how easily it happened!! And def don't worry, ESP. about being overweight, I'm overweight by 30lbs....and I feel as if I'm light as a feather, I do eat healthy but the weight is not going to magically disappear so I just enjoy my pregnancy and you should too. Slot of women have PCOS, and go on to have a healthy baby. You never had a m/c which is a great thing so don't try to count yourself out and worry about one. Be excited, you deserve it!! Stop worrying, im sure that sticky bean is going to make you look crazy when you give birth in 9 months...worrying ab nothing. GL
> 
> Shefali: Ahh ha, that's who I forgot, hi ma'am. Is AF still in town?
> 
> HisGrace: Hi ma'am; you should be in TWW, now right?
> 
> Sweetz: Thanks ma'am, ooooo don't you hate when you have to pay for a craving.....Gas gets me all the time.
> 
> Lpjkp: Yeah those dates sound about right. I always go by my "O" date too. And I agree with you I would go by it too, bc I know you're looking for that 3+ on that CBM. It's ok, you're almost there, and I love going to the OB so they can tell me that I'm further then I thought I was.

AF's out of country now :haha:.. i am in my fertile phase :D waiting to O in about 2-3 days :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Shefali: YAYYY for becoming fertile, and wow that came around fast. See you'll be prego in no time!!!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Shefali: YAYYY for becoming fertile, and wow that came around fast. See you'll be prego in no time!!!


Oh Yeah :happydance: if only the TWW could fly as well when she comes here :haha: BFP i am comiinnnggggg :happydance:


----------



## Krissy485

Just so you ladies know...yes i did get all caught up on the pages lol but only a short response bc i gotta get back to work all ready this am....

first of all YAY BAMA!!!!!! congrats and those walmart cheapies look great!!!!

NEver-ok littel confused...you said in your post your are 15weeks but your ticker is 13w 6d? help me out here...and yes SUPPER SORE lol

Storked-cant wait to hear that bfp from you cheering ya on!!!

Sweetz- dh still be good? lol

Janelley- i know what you mean about just going back to sleep lol....i am so used to gettin up early now that sleeping till about 8am or so is sleeping in for me lol...yay for new cabinets! and FX for that bfp!!!

MNJ and Ljkp-nice to see you are still do well!

Shefali-good luck hun!!!

i Know i forgot a butt load of you lovely ladies but yeah brain died!!! lol

afm-found out that my friend i told yall about a while ago she found out that her baby had a unrepairable whole in the heart, well her body went into labor on its own at about 27 or 28 weeks and she delivered her baby boy who looked perfect she said except of course he was still born. he weighed in at over a pound and it is so sad to think it was just the bad heart, the she ended up with a lot of complications, placenta would not deliver then after she got home she was beyond sick went back found out she was leaking spinal fluid and had to get a patch...i just feel so bad for her and can not imagine her pain right now!! 

other than that just packing and moving...got my biggest little man the rest of school stuff he starts thursday! oh and of course i look at his front teeth after not seeing him for a week and realize that they are about ready to come out...his poor teeth look so funny cuz they are being pushed by the adult teeth so his perfect straight teeth he had a week ago look jacked up lol...oh yay no front teeth just in time for school pics lol....

alright this sore old lady is off to get her but moving i promise one day i will have more time!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> Just so you ladies know...yes i did get all caught up on the pages lol but only a short response bc i gotta get back to work all ready this am....
> 
> first of all YAY BAMA!!!!!! congrats and those walmart cheapies look great!!!!
> 
> NEver-ok littel confused...you said in your post your are 15weeks but your ticker is 13w 6d? help me out here...and yes SUPPER SORE lol
> 
> Storked-cant wait to hear that bfp from you cheering ya on!!!
> 
> Sweetz- dh still be good? lol
> 
> Janelley- i know what you mean about just going back to sleep lol....i am so used to gettin up early now that sleeping till about 8am or so is sleeping in for me lol...yay for new cabinets! and FX for that bfp!!!
> 
> MNJ and Ljkp-nice to see you are still do well!
> 
> Shefali-good luck hun!!!
> 
> i Know i forgot a butt load of you lovely ladies but yeah brain died!!! lol
> 
> afm-found out that my friend i told yall about a while ago she found out that her baby had a unrepairable whole in the heart, well her body went into labor on its own at about 27 or 28 weeks and she delivered her baby boy who looked perfect she said except of course he was still born. he weighed in at over a pound and it is so sad to think it was just the bad heart, the she ended up with a lot of complications, placenta would not deliver then after she got home she was beyond sick went back found out she was leaking spinal fluid and had to get a patch...i just feel so bad for her and can not imagine her pain right now!!
> 
> other than that just packing and moving...got my biggest little man the rest of school stuff he starts thursday! oh and of course i look at his front teeth after not seeing him for a week and realize that they are about ready to come out...his poor teeth look so funny cuz they are being pushed by the adult teeth so his perfect straight teeth he had a week ago look jacked up lol...oh yay no front teeth just in time for school pics lol....
> 
> alright this sore old lady is off to get her but moving i promise one day i will have more time!!!!! :hugs:

Thanks dear ! i need all the luck in the universe!!

So sorry to hear about your friend. i really cant imagine what she is going through. scary.. :nope: i know no amount of words can heal a heart at this point... RIP baby :(


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- OH MY GOSH!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATS!!!! :) :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: I guess your relaxed approach worked huh? The lines were so dark on the test, you didn't even need to click the pic! H&H 9 months. There nothing to be scared of. Just be excited!

Never- 15 weeks! Oh my! How did you zoom past me? :) Congrats on definitely being in the 2nd trimester. The last time I was checked, my baby was measuring 2 days ahead of my ticker. I just left my ticker as is tho. But since yours is more than a week behind, you should definitely change yours. 

LPJ & MnJ- Don't wish for MS. When it comes, it comes hard and it's not very pleasant. The symptoms you have sound good. Just relax and enjoy the ride whatever symptoms it brings. 

Hi to all the new ladies and all the other ladies!

AFM- No updates for me. Pretty boring I guess. I still haven't cracked open that pregnancy magazine yet. I've been mulling over when to start my baby registry. I know it's early but it takes me so long to decide on stuff, I thought I'd give myself a headstart.


----------



## MnJ

lpjkp said:


> MnJ: That is SO exciting! I've got my fingers crossed that everything is all great for you and that she squeezes you in earlier so the wait is less nerve racking! I've changed my ticker to be more precise (Decided to finally go from my ovulation date, which should be more accurate considering I ovulated late), so it turns out I'm a couple of days behind you! Due date it says would be around May 8th, and I'll be exactly 7 weeks when I have my first U/s (Providing everything continues to go ok till then!)
> 
> Never: I'd be over 5 weeks going from my LMP, but I've decided to go by my ovulation date (It was slightly late), which would make me 4wk+5...at least then it's a bonus if they say I'm further along than what I am! It also makes me relax slightly about those dreaded CBD because it means I got:
> 
> 1-2: 9dpo (3wk+2)
> 2-3: 15dpo (4wk +1)
> SO I SHOULDN'T WORRY BECAUSE I SHOULDN'T BE EXPECTING THE 3+ YET!

You know I've gone back and forth not knowing if I should go by lmp or ovulation/conception date. I O'd a few days late also. What day did you ovulate? I ovulated on cd17 which was aug 15. So would that mean I probably conceived the next day on aug 16? If so that would put me at 4w5d today!!

So it looks like we have 2 in the 2ww now? Fun! Can't wait for more BFPs!! Good luck girls and :dust:


----------



## bamagurl

lisalee1 said:


> Bama- OH MY GOSH!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATS!!!! :) :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: I guess your relaxed approach worked huh? The lines were so dark on the test, you didn't even need to click the pic! H&H 9 months. There nothing to be scared of. Just be excited!
> 
> Never- 15 weeks! Oh my! How did you zoom past me? :) Congrats on definitely being in the 2nd trimester. The last time I was checked, my baby was measuring 2 days ahead of my ticker. I just left my ticker as is tho. But since yours is more than a week behind, you should definitely change yours.
> 
> LPJ & MnJ- Don't wish for MS. When it comes, it comes hard and it's not very pleasant. The symptoms you have sound good. Just relax and enjoy the ride whatever symptoms it brings.
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies and all the other ladies!
> 
> AFM- No updates for me. Pretty boring I guess. I still haven't cracked open that pregnancy magazine yet. I've been mulling over when to start my baby registry. I know it's early but it takes me so long to decide on stuff, I thought I'd give myself a headstart.

Thank you so much! I am trying to not get too ahead of myself lol I am so super excited though! 

When will you find out what you are having? I can't wait till everyone starts finding out whether boy or girl!!!


----------



## MnJ

MnJ said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> MnJ: That is SO exciting! I've got my fingers crossed that everything is all great for you and that she squeezes you in earlier so the wait is less nerve racking! I've changed my ticker to be more precise (Decided to finally go from my ovulation date, which should be more accurate considering I ovulated late), so it turns out I'm a couple of days behind you! Due date it says would be around May 8th, and I'll be exactly 7 weeks when I have my first U/s (Providing everything continues to go ok till then!)
> 
> Never: I'd be over 5 weeks going from my LMP, but I've decided to go by my ovulation date (It was slightly late), which would make me 4wk+5...at least then it's a bonus if they say I'm further along than what I am! It also makes me relax slightly about those dreaded CBD because it means I got:
> 
> 1-2: 9dpo (3wk+2)
> 2-3: 15dpo (4wk +1)
> SO I SHOULDN'T WORRY BECAUSE I SHOULDN'T BE EXPECTING THE 3+ YET!
> 
> You know I've gone back and forth not knowing if I should go by lmp or ovulation/conception date. I O'd a few days late also. What day did you ovulate? I ovulated on cd17 which was aug 15. So would that mean I probably conceived the next day on aug 16? If so that would put me at 4w5d today!!
> 
> So it looks like we have 2 in the 2ww now? Fun! Can't wait for more BFPs!! Good luck girls and :dust:Click to expand...

Typoed... I meant 4w4d today.


----------



## lpjkp

Lmao! I ovulated august 15th too,which was (if I remember right) cd18 for me! Would that make us exactly the same?! Thatd be so funny if we conceived the same day!x


----------



## MnJ

lpjkp said:


> Lmao! I ovulated august 15th too,which was (if I remember right) cd18 for me! Would that make us exactly the same?! Thatd be so funny if we conceived the same day!x


Omg we are exactly the same! Well within hours I guess huh? That is so awesome! Can't wait til we both get u/s to confirm!


----------



## Sweetz33

*YAAWWWWNNNN!* ok, ok...I'm up! ;o)

Never - way cool about you being ahead of schedule. At my 12 week u/s tech said I was closer to 13 weeks. I guess due date calculation isn't an exact science eh? As for that dmn craving.....grrrr I'm burping and well...you know. I'm thankful DH is working a 12 hour shift today lol!! As for the baby bump. This is pregnancy #5 for me, the 4th to go past 20 weeks. They say the more you have, the faster they show. I wish I wasn't showing yet bc I have to go get the belly band already haha! I refuse to put my $80 favorite pair of jeans in the post pregnancy box just yet! Rofl!

Storked - omg girl my fingers, toes, arms, legs, and eyes are crossed for you!! :dust:

Bama - no doubt dark as ever! I didn't have to open picture either. :) yay!

Those wishing for ms......don't lol I'm just now getting over it...it was HORRIBLE. I know you want it bc it helps solidify physically that your pregnancy is progressing, but I wish ms on no one. 

AFM besides the salsa induced gas (lol) feeling pretty good. DH being MUCH more supportive. His boss is sending him to school so I won't see much of him between work and school for the next couple weeks. It's ok though. His boss is doing it so he can move up in the company. I really like his boss. Very sweet guy. *burp* oh, excuse me...lol ms gone (TG), still have back pain which is normal. Moods are getting to be a pain so if the continue to progress to the darker end of spectrum....going to talk to doctor. 

A while ago I had said I mc at 21 weeks and I think it was Never who asked me what happened...well my ex had a horrible temper at the time. Very mean spirited person. I had gone to a doctor's appointment and was running late coming back home. This made him run late going to work so of course it was my fault. We got into an argument, it escalated. He got physical. I "got in his way" so he kicked me so hard in my stomach that I went through our back porch door. I started going into labor right there. He then yelled at me, called me names and denounced the child as his. He left, went to work, my neighbor rushed me to the hospital. I left him immediately. Kicked him out. Never pressed charges though. Told the hospital I got dizzy and fell forward on my stomach into a dining room table chair. Yeah, I know....stupid. Fast forward 8 years to today. He has gotten help for his temper, feels terrible for what he did, and we are raising our other daughter who is now 10. I'm a firm believer in the simple fact if people want to change, they can. If they don't want to change, no matter how much you try to help....they won't. 

Sorry for the novel, I just knew a few of you were curious.


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok I know I probably confused the heck out of everyone. So here's the best way u can explain it. When I went to my OB 2wks agon on Friday, August 24th. My OB confirmed that I was 13wks&4days that day. But in my head I was just 12wks. So I asked her about it and she said that I(nevergiving) was going by the twin that was measured 1wk less than the other which wasn't growing like the bigger one. But they're going by my now measured baby as well as my Lmp. So she told me to count the way their counting Which puts me at 15wks 0 days. Bc 2 wks ago I was 13wks now 2 wks have flew by today which place me at 15wks by the measurement and Lmp of my surviving baby. I hope I helped those who were confused. My ticker was always wrong and off by a couple of days but Bc my laptop is down I have to use My iPhone which isn't fun to create and do tickers with. So I never changed it, I did try one time but the pasting didn't work so I quit.

Lisalee: nothing to report in pregnancy Is as much a good thing as having something great to report Bc we still know everything is ok and progressing beautifully. When my OB told me that I was shocked too but hey since she told me I was 13wks & 4days, I'm taking it!! When I can get to a desktop I will change my ticker.


----------



## garfie

Never - All that matters is your little bean is growing and growing and growing:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Aw hun :hugs: I sometimes wonder if the fact that my ex hubby was a physically violent man who kicked and punched me when pregnant caused my eldest to be a month prem and have autism:shrug:

As my second boy (I left the prick when I was less than 3 months pregnant) is perfect well the eldest is perfect in my eyes if you know what I mean - I still wonder............:flower:

So sorry you had to go through that hun:flower:

Storked - :happydance: you're in the tww (I think I am) but FF not confirmed it yet:cry:

AFM - CD17 - surely I have O by now - only 7 more days until the end of my cycle:dohh:

Trying to keep busy I do Avon round my village for the little old dears who can't get out - well anyway I have been given another round now so I have two (hopefully they will keep me out of mischief:haha:)

Love to all :flower:

:hugs:

X

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:

-He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested

-He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc

-He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me

-Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"

-That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok

-I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks

-I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"

I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...


----------



## garfie

Aw LP - what an absolute prat - please ignore him:flower:

You are still happily pregnant hun - think of your little one and don't give the doc a second thought:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

bamagurl said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Bama- OH MY GOSH!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATS!!!! :) :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: I guess your relaxed approach worked huh? The lines were so dark on the test, you didn't even need to click the pic! H&H 9 months. There nothing to be scared of. Just be excited!
> 
> Never- 15 weeks! Oh my! How did you zoom past me? :) Congrats on definitely being in the 2nd trimester. The last time I was checked, my baby was measuring 2 days ahead of my ticker. I just left my ticker as is tho. But since yours is more than a week behind, you should definitely change yours.
> 
> LPJ & MnJ- Don't wish for MS. When it comes, it comes hard and it's not very pleasant. The symptoms you have sound good. Just relax and enjoy the ride whatever symptoms it brings.
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies and all the other ladies!
> 
> AFM- No updates for me. Pretty boring I guess. I still haven't cracked open that pregnancy magazine yet. I've been mulling over when to start my baby registry. I know it's early but it takes me so long to decide on stuff, I thought I'd give myself a headstart.
> 
> Thank you so much! I am trying to not get too ahead of myself lol I am so super excited though!
> 
> When will you find out what you are having? I can't wait till everyone starts finding out whether boy or girl!!!Click to expand...

I don't think I'm going to find out. Want to be surprised. I'll see how long I'll hold up. Do you plan to go to the Dr. anytime soon?


----------



## lisalee1

LPJ- Sorry to hear your Dr. was such an idiot. Please do not listen to him. The main time I felt anxious during early pregnancy was when I had a Dr. appt. So maybe staying away for a while is not a bad idea. That way, you can be happily pregnant as you stated above. 

:flower:


----------



## Krissy485

Ok i was just going to stalk a little before heading out to do more moving but I must say how PISSED OFF I am for you lpjkp!!!!!!!!! That doctor was a complete asshole (sorry) and do not listen to him. and for his ever loving information i had not morning sickness or vomitiing with either of my sons and they were very healthy babies. Oh and the blighted ovum i had the begining of the year i had bad morning sickness and we see how that one ended. he should not be a doctor at all!!!!! Honey please still feel happy cuz i am still happy for you!!!! LOVE YOU!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks ladies, you're always the most amazing people and pick me up when I'm feeling low...I guess, with us being first time parents, he really couldn't have done much worse.

I'll have to look at it in a positive light and think, "well you know what? You're saying 25% of mc and I'm saying 75% I'll be holding that baby at the end of this!" Come to think of it, HOW DARE HE write off my baby without even giving him/her a chance?! I'm definitely going to steer clear of doctors right now, and I think baby agrees too considering the little buggar is protesting "I'm still here!" by giving me reassuring stabbing pains in my boobs while I type!

Bloody NHS, I wish I had the means to go private away from these douchebags!


----------



## HisGrace

Never - Yes, I am officially in the TWW. My boobs are crazy sore so I know I've ovulated. Hoping they stay sore and in two weeks I get a bfp

Krissy - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, that is just terrible.

lp - That doctor was terrible, your pregnancy will be just fine. You've got great lines on your tests and you have symptoms. I can't believe he talked to you like that.


----------



## Sweetz33

*-He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested - *You tested by standing on one foot checking the wind.... UM...HPT you moron...

*-He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc - *STUPID STUPID thing to say to someone....IDIOT :dohh:

*-He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me -* If a doctor doesn't care about previous MC he needs to go back to medical school...or get his head checked....this guy needs a ^5 in the face with a chair...:growlmad:

*-Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot" -* Ummm....what!? The rays damage the cells?! Well damn...I guess the one I had at 4 weeks, 6 weeks, and 12 weeks caused some damage! Again...I say IDIOT

*-That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok -* I have had 4 previous pregnancies...this is the 1st I got morning sickness and vomiting. Wow....seriously?!

*-I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks -* LIES! I saw my midwife my 1st visit...at 4 weeks

*-I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22" -* Age doesn't matter. I got an early scan with my DD and I was 22 when I got pregnant with her.

*I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting  I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...* - Don't worry about what this moronic idiot said. He is about as caring as a tick on the back of a fat dog. He is an asshole. Sorry for the swear y'all but seriously....I would of punched the mofo.


----------



## bamagurl

lisalee1 said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Bama- OH MY GOSH!!!! So excited for you! CONGRATS!!!! :) :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: I guess your relaxed approach worked huh? The lines were so dark on the test, you didn't even need to click the pic! H&H 9 months. There nothing to be scared of. Just be excited!
> 
> Never- 15 weeks! Oh my! How did you zoom past me? :) Congrats on definitely being in the 2nd trimester. The last time I was checked, my baby was measuring 2 days ahead of my ticker. I just left my ticker as is tho. But since yours is more than a week behind, you should definitely change yours.
> 
> LPJ & MnJ- Don't wish for MS. When it comes, it comes hard and it's not very pleasant. The symptoms you have sound good. Just relax and enjoy the ride whatever symptoms it brings.
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies and all the other ladies!
> 
> AFM- No updates for me. Pretty boring I guess. I still haven't cracked open that pregnancy magazine yet. I've been mulling over when to start my baby registry. I know it's early but it takes me so long to decide on stuff, I thought I'd give myself a headstart.
> 
> Thank you so much! I am trying to not get too ahead of myself lol I am so super excited though!
> 
> When will you find out what you are having? I can't wait till everyone starts finding out whether boy or girl!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'm going to find out. Want to be surprised. I'll see how long I'll hold up. Do you plan to go to the Dr. anytime soon?Click to expand...

How exciting! I always admire the people who don't find out the sex, I know that there is no way that I could not find out haha! I want to start buying as soon as I know boy or girl! I will call the office tomorrow and they will probably have me come in to confirm then I will go back at 8 weeks.


----------



## MnJ

Lpjkp - WTF?!?! My mouth was on the floor the whole time I read your post. How dare ANYONE talk to u like that much LESS a medical professional!! Can you change doctors? You NEED to change doctors!! And file a complaint! Idk how or where but somebody needs to take that moron's license to practice away. Grrrrr Im so mad!!! U are my DPP (dear prego partner) and we are going to STAY pregnant for a full 9 months and have healthy happy babies!! I demand it!! Im so sorry for your experience. Hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

lpjkp said:


> So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:
> 
> -He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested
> 
> -He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc
> 
> -He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me
> 
> -Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"
> 
> -That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok
> 
> -I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks
> 
> -I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"
> 
> I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...

Hun I am so sorry! No one should have to go through that. I would certainly change doctors if at all possible!! I hope that you don't let it get you down too much! We all know that you are going to make it & this baby is going to be beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

Bama - another prego partner!! :) I hope u get into the dr tomorrow. Cant wait to hear!


----------



## Storked

Never, see even your DH agrees ;) he appreciates you! And I am happy to be in the TWW!

Sweetz, I always crave chips and salsa. YUM! Cross everything for me ;)
So sorry about your baby lost at 21 weeks :hugs:

Bama, I need all the cheering that I can get girl :D

Yay for positivity Shefali!

Krissy, thanks for the cheers! I need as many as I can get my greedy little heart on :D
Your poor friend is in my prayers :hugs:

Garfie, HI! Yay for being in the TWW together! When are you planning to test? I am holding off on testing until...the 18th :dust:

Lpjkp, that doctor is a douche. If I saw him I'd let his dumb arse know that I vomited all through my MMC. The ignorant asshat.

HisGrace, another in the TWW! Hi! :dust:


----------



## Krissy485

Ok ladies my body is being weird! Af should have started today but nope the I am having a lot of extra creamy cm? Like I keep saying no bd since mc on the 7 Af better show soon and my needs to stop being mean to me!


----------



## Storked

Hurry up AF and quit tormenting Krissy!


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks storked I am surprised you could understand that post I am using my husbands phone since computer is being a pain to the point I can't even do my homework tonight :( first week of this class and so far behind don't need to get kicked out that is for sure. I did make sure send my professor a message letting him know what was going on. Ok off to bed lots to do tomorrow! Love my ladies!


----------



## Storked

I understood it :D


----------



## Sweetz33

I understood too! Hehe


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:
> 
> -He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested
> 
> -He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc
> 
> -He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me
> 
> -Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"
> 
> -That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok
> 
> -I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks
> 
> -I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"
> 
> I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...

Such a mad doc... Ditch him and plzzz see a new doc:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Never, see even your DH agrees ;) he appreciates you! And I am happy to be in the TWW!
> 
> Sweetz, I always crave chips and salsa. YUM! Cross everything for me ;)
> So sorry about your baby lost at 21 weeks :hugs:
> 
> Bama, I need all the cheering that I can get girl :D
> 
> Yay for positivity Shefali!
> 
> Krissy, thanks for the cheers! I need as many as I can get my greedy little heart on :D
> Your poor friend is in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> Garfie, HI! Yay for being in the TWW together! When are you planning to test? I am holding off on testing until...the 18th :dust:
> 
> Lpjkp, that doctor is a douche. If I saw him I'd let his dumb arse know that I vomited all through my MMC. The ignorant asshat.
> 
> HisGrace, another in the TWW! Hi! :dust:

:happydance::happydance:
How's the tww going? You already O'ed right? i'll O tomorrow or day after i think :happydance: I am using soft cups for the first time this cycle. they are sooo comfy loving it,
I used the divacup last cycle in may when i got pg. It worked as well i guess :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I hope you're all well.

Bama, :happydance::happydance: many congratulations honey, so pleased for you!

LP, ditch that doctor, he sounds like a right prick and I totally agree with the other comments. he really had given you such infactual information I would even be putting an official complaint in :growlmad:

MnJ, LP and Bama - how are you all feeling?

Garfie, HisGrace and Shefali, good luck in the 2WW :flower:

Never, Sweetz, how are you lovely blossoming ladies?

Krissy, Storked and everybody else :hi:

Sorry girls a brief post, I have been reading but havent really been feeling very positive so have avoided posting :blush:.

I did a CB digital this morning and so wish I hadnt, it' only reading 2-3weeks so I'm now fearing the worst. I got my BFP at 16DPO on Thursday 23rd Aug, FF is saying I ovulated on Tuesday 7th Aug so I really should be around 4 weeks from conception.

I'm just numb :cry::cry:


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you're all well.
> 
> Bama, :happydance::happydance: many congratulations honey, so pleased for you!
> 
> LP, ditch that doctor, he sounds like a right prick and I totally agree with the other comments. he really had given you such infactual information I would even be putting an official complaint in :growlmad:
> 
> MnJ, LP and Bama - how are you all feeling?
> 
> Garfie, HisGrace and Shefali, good luck in the 2WW :flower:
> 
> Never, Sweetz, how are you lovely blossoming ladies?
> 
> Krissy, Storked and everybody else :hi:
> 
> Sorry girls a brief post, I have been reading but havent really been feeling very positive so have avoided posting :blush:.
> 
> I did a CB digital this morning and so wish I hadnt, it' only reading 2-3weeks so I'm now fearing the worst. I got my BFP at 16DPO on Thursday 23rd Aug, FF is saying I ovulated on Tuesday 7th Aug so I really should be around 4 weeks from conception.
> 
> I'm just numb :cry::cry:

Hey dear :hugs: maybe your urine was diluted? :shrug:
Never used a CB digital though ..


----------



## Storked

Shefali, refusing to think about the TWW (hahahahaha!) and I am fairly certain I ovulated :D
So glad to have another fan of those cups! They are freaky comfy! Did you find them easier than the diva? I hear there is a learning curve for the diva

Now Angel, don't be upset. It is very possible that you aren't as far along as you thought. Just try to stay peaceful and as positive for your little bean as possible :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, refusing to think about the TWW (hahahahaha!) and I am fairly certain I ovulated :D
> So glad to have another fan of those cups! They are freaky comfy! Did you find them easier than the diva? I hear there is a learning curve for the diva
> 
> Now Angel, don't be upset. It is very possible that you aren't as far along as you thought. Just try to stay peaceful and as positive for your little bean as possible :hugs:

Yes they are more comfy for sure BUT lose out on two points personally for me :wacko:

1. they are too wrinkly. i mean how do they hold the spermies.. wont they die out inside the plastic wrinkles :shrug:
2. they are not reusable :cry: shipping to my country costs a bomb(really). its not available here. i got a pack when my DH went to US for an official trip. got a pack of 24. i hope i get pg before they finish off :dohh:

Good luck with the TWW.. i am soo excited for you :happydance: i guess so you ll be testing once you miss your AF :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Shefali they have reusable ones :D
I really want to try the mooncup because I read that they aren't as deep as the diva. But really I am sure you can get pregnant with either!
I wouldn't worry about the wrinkles- they manage to swim in the vagina and it doesn't have the smoothest of walls :)


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali they have reusable ones :D
> I really want to try the mooncup because I read that they aren't as deep as the diva. But really I am sure you can get pregnant with either!
> I wouldn't worry about the wrinkles- they manage to swim in the vagina and it doesn't have the smoothest of walls :)

oh sorry i have the lady cup(not the divacup) :dohh: 

The reusable ones work for one af only. One needs to use a new one for each af/month :cry:

The removal is kind of painful for me incase of the ladycup but still i really like them. i have both the small and the big size. 

Soft cups are very easy to remove though hence i LOVE it :thumbup:

If only it was available here :growlmad:


----------



## garfie

Angel - Try not to worry hun - I have read lots and they say that the digital aren't as reliable for picking up the quantity of hormone present:dohh: and as storked said your water could have been diluted, after all pregnant women pee for England/America/Ireland/Scotland/Australia you kind of get my drift:winkwink: so relax and try not worry hun:flower:

When is your next docs appointment?:hugs:

Storked - I think I will be testing the 10th - but so far ff has not given me crosshairs, hope my monitor wasn't lying to me about the PEAK :cry: best hurry up I am running out of days:flower:

Krissy - I understood too - come on AF where are you hiding:flower:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ladies, thanks for trying to keep my chin up, I'm very teary and low this morning but am trying to keep reminding myself it is early days etc. My temps are still high (yes mad woman here is still temping) but my symptoms aren't very strong. Again, I know it's early days.

I see the RMC specialist on Thursday and my GP on Friday so hopefully I will know more then. Early scans here are pathetic, it took them 4 weeks to call me the last time :growlmad:. I'm just praying the RMC specialist will be able to do one on Thursday.

I did google the Clear Blue digitals and they are notorious for being inaccurate, apparently they even admit this themselves. Many have posted that they went on to have healthy babies and the CB Digital read 2-3 weeks throughout so I'm praying and hoping.

If any of you are religious would you mind saying a wee prayer for me? Thank you xo

Now more positively.... I used the Instead Cups and found they got stuck sometimes!:blush::haha: I don't think they are fantastic to be honest cause if you needed to pass wind they leaked a bit :rofl:.

Krissy I hope AF appears soon, and there's definitely no chance....?

Garfie, FF so annoys me sometimes lol, it didnt agree with my CBFM wither sometimes. I'm sure those cross hairs will happen tomorrow or the next day xo


----------



## shefali83

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I just got a positive opk IC!!! Time to catch the eggy!! :sex::sex::spermy::spermy:[-o&lt;

How do i insert a picture? Want you ladies to check it for me just in case :)


----------



## MnJ

shefali83 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: I just got a positive opk IC!!! Time to catch the eggy!! :sex::sex::spermy::spermy:[-o&lt;
> 
> How do i insert a picture? Want you ladies to check it for me just in case :)

Yay!! Remember.... "woof woof"!! Lmao Swim little buddies, swim!! :spermy:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol MnJ hahaha


----------



## Sweetz33

Well....I *thought* ms was over......*facepalm* I'm hoping this is just lil bean saying they are hungry and not the beginning of a "praise the porcelain goddess" day lol


----------



## Storked

Shefali, I just upload to photobucket and paste the image code :)
Sorry softcup isn't available but you did say that you got pregnant with the ladycup? :hugs:

Garfie, doubt that monitor was wrong :hugs: the 10th will be here before you know it! Yay!

Angel, not real religious but I do pray and will keep you in my prayers. And I farted with my softcups in without a problem hehe. But I think on the thread on here people said they popped out during bowel movements. I can see it happening but I also didn't have that problem :)


----------



## Storked

You aren't off the hook yet Sweetz ;)


----------



## garfie

Storked - You fart? Never I don't believe you:haha: yep testing the 10th regardless - unless I geared up to O and my body said no?:shrug:

Shefali - I didn't know the answer but looking forward to seeing your positive OPK now - time for your eggy and his:spermy: to have a hot date:happydance:

Sweetz - Aw hun I reckon it's cos your both hungry:hugs:

Angel - I'm not religious either but I will keep my fingers crossed for you and say a little prayer at bed time:hugs:

Mnj - :rofl: so funny - how are you today?:flower:

AFM - apart from my stupid chart:cry: I am getting the boys uniforms ready for school tomorrow - can't believe my eldest is at Senior school he still looks like a little boy, I am sure there will be some tears shed tomorrow:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: I just got a positive opk IC!!! Time to catch the eggy!! :sex::sex::spermy::spermy:[-o&lt;
> 
> How do i insert a picture? Want you ladies to check it for me just in case :)
> 
> Yay!! Remember.... "woof woof"!! Lmao Swim little buddies, swim!! :spermy:Click to expand...

LMAO :haha::haha: yes yes its woof woof all the way :winkwink::blush::haha:


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Storked - You fart? Never I don't believe you:haha: yep testing the 10th regardless - unless I geared up to O and my body said no?:shrug:
> 
> Shefali - I didn't know the answer but looking forward to seeing your positive OPK now - time for your eggy and his:spermy: to have a hot date:happydance:
> 
> Sweetz - Aw hun I reckon it's cos your both hungry:hugs:
> 
> Angel - I'm not religious either but I will keep my fingers crossed for you and say a little prayer at bed time:hugs:
> 
> Mnj - :rofl: so funny - how are you today?:flower:
> 
> AFM - apart from my stupid chart:cry: I am getting the boys uniforms ready for school tomorrow - can't believe my eldest is at Senior school he still looks like a little boy, I am sure there will be some tears shed tomorrow:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

yayyy :happydance::happydance: just going put up the picture now.. its day 11 of my 26 day cycle. well it used to be 26 before mmc so i guess its going to remain the same :)


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, I just upload to photobucket and paste the image code :)
> Sorry softcup isn't available but you did say that you got pregnant with the ladycup? :hugs:
> 
> Garfie, doubt that monitor was wrong :hugs: the 10th will be here before you know it! Yay!
> 
> Angel, not real religious but I do pray and will keep you in my prayers. And I farted with my softcups in without a problem hehe. But I think on the thread on here people said they popped out during bowel movements. I can see it happening but I also didn't have that problem :)

oh i ve never posted anything on photobucket :dohh: do i need to open a profile with them? Oh lemme see how that works :) thanks:flower:


----------



## MnJ

Garfie - Im still feeling pretty good. No ms so far. Just get sooooo tired and these boobs are out of control lol. Im already size DD so they're gonna get ridiculous!! Like how am I gonna stand upright in a few months with a big(ger) belly and watermelon size chi chi's?? lol Thx for asking :) Whats happening with ur cycle?


----------



## shefali83

I am not too good with closeup shots :( sorry for the blurry pic :dohh: 

These are OPKs. Dont want to confuse anyone  

Day 11 of 26 day cycle. It used to be 26 before mmc and this is my first af since the mmc. So i guess it would remain as 26 only :D

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o545/shefali83/8d0c4c9b.jpg

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o545/shefali83/ec33bbe0.jpg


----------



## Storked

Shefali, looks positive to me!

Garfie, sssh! Don't tell my husband that I fart ;) he hasn't figured it out yet!
Happy tears tomorrow :)


----------



## Krissy485

Lol thanks ladies!!! I think af should show today..and Angel there is NO way i could be pg bc dh wont dtd till i see the dr...yeah been a loooooooooong month lol...but i have my usual head ache and slight cramping i get right before af and i did spot once last night lol...if i remember right after my last mc this is what my body did...spotted for a few days begining the day af was due then af started...oh well see dr. thursday.....

Sweetz- could just be your hungry...sometimes i would wake up in the middle of the night when i was pg with dd so hungry i thouhgt i was going to puke...ate some bread and felt loads better...gain a lot of weight with here lmao

Angel- you are just fine sweety that baby is there lots of prayers for you and all my other pg ladies and those waiting to get pg...

Storked-what are these cups you keep talking about?

Mnj- dont worry your butt will just fill out to counter blance...lol...sorry couldnt resist my mom said that to me when i was pg with my first...my funny mommy hahaha

Shefali-good luck!!!!

Janelley- where are you lady? hows it going?

Well now my computer is up and running again i MUST do all my late work...even if i dont get any points for some of things i must show my professor that i am serious about my work...oh and of course it is pouring rain today i got crap to do!!!!! i will say what my daughter does...rain rain go away come again no other day!!!!


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, looks positive to me!
> 
> Garfie, sssh! Don't tell my husband that I fart ;) he hasn't figured it out yet!
> Happy tears tomorrow :)

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> Lol thanks ladies!!! I think af should show today..and Angel there is NO way i could be pg bc dh wont dtd till i see the dr...yeah been a loooooooooong month lol...but i have my usual head ache and slight cramping i get right before af and i did spot once last night lol...if i remember right after my last mc this is what my body did...spotted for a few days begining the day af was due then af started...oh well see dr. thursday.....
> 
> Sweetz- could just be your hungry...sometimes i would wake up in the middle of the night when i was pg with dd so hungry i thouhgt i was going to puke...ate some bread and felt loads better...gain a lot of weight with here lmao
> 
> Angel- you are just fine sweety that baby is there lots of prayers for you and all my other pg ladies and those waiting to get pg...
> 
> Storked-what are these cups you keep talking about?
> 
> Mnj- dont worry your butt will just fill out to counter blance...lol...sorry couldnt resist my mom said that to me when i was pg with my first...my funny mommy hahaha
> 
> Shefali-good luck!!!!
> 
> Janelley- where are you lady? hows it going?
> 
> Well now my computer is up and running again i MUST do all my late work...even if i dont get any points for some of things i must show my professor that i am serious about my work...oh and of course it is pouring rain today i got crap to do!!!!! i will say what my daughter does...rain rain go away come again no other day!!!!

thank you sweetie :)


----------



## Storked

Krissy, they are disposable menstrual cups that peeps use for TTC purposes :) you can find them at CVS or Walgreens and at some Walmart stores
Go get that work done! Ugh I have to buy groceries today. Hate buying groceries. Why can't I survive off of books alone?!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ate some oatmeal...tummy settled.....I was just hungry *whew!*


----------



## Storked

I just had spaghetti for breakfast :D
My captain crunch cereal or even eggs or waffles all sounded icky. But I nearly puked at the end of eating spaghetti so I am thinking it a poor breakfast choice as well LOL


----------



## kanicky73

Good Morning Ladies!!! 

Hope you ALL had a wonderful Labor Day Weekend. Sorry I was MIA. Its the holiday weekends like this that I get to spend 2 full days with my DH. He works 6 days a week so when he gets Mondays off I thoroughly enjoy it. Ok.... here goes......

Janelly- those vans are nice! I had one years ago. Very user friendly! Not good on the pnuemonia thing but I agree those energy drinks are bad for everything including your heart. That was one of the big things they said in the article I read. So good for you for shaking them! We didnt end up getting a car. I cant bring myself to up my car payment for "another" new vehicle. I have a brand new one and to get into the Sorento I would have to up my payment by about $50 which doesnt make sense to me right now. oh well............

Krissy- you are now the 2nd person to mention the Pacifica........hmmmmm may have to check it out next time. The auto open hatches are very nice!!! 

His Grace- yep the backwards sleeper worked like a charm! LOL

mnj- those numbers are looking AWESOME!!

Army- Im sorry DH said that. Maybe he will change his mind.......hugs!

Storked- yes tell him to stay away from them, at least just until you are prego, but if he can kick them then just stay away all together. I really worry about my hubs drinking them, his mom and dad have a horrible medical history. (will go into more of that some other time) so it worries me! 

Aspe- keep testing!!!!!! It aint over till the red lady sings! 

Shefalia- Im a bad cycle buddy arent I??? sorry to keep you waiting so long. Yes I wasnt going to do OPK but I decided to but other than that I am not charting ANYTHING except O. I had almost the same exact looking OPK yesterday. So I am gonna test again today and see if the line is darker. Today, Tuesday I am CD11. And dont beat yourself up about the drinking thing. Think of all the babies that are concieved during a drunken night out at a bar!! Also, I guess the grapefruit juice is supposed to help with CM. I believe Storked is the one who turned me on to it. And of course I spaced and never bought any............

Garfie- I think there is still a good chance!!! 

Bamagurl!! LOVE IT!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!

AFM- ok so I am CD11, And yesterday my OPK is juuuuust almost a positive. Line is def getting darker so I think Im set to O either today or tomorrow. DH and I have been BDing every other day since last Wednesday. I have to laugh now because on the days we are supposed to, he asks me " are we hittin the work bench tonight?" Its nice to see he is being relaxed about it too! I will say that my CM isnt quite as heavy as the last two months but those two were Soy months. I hope I didnt screw myself by not taking it again. Oh well, not gonna stress over it.If I would have remembered the grapefruit juice maybe that would have helped. We went to the county fair here yesterday. Thats kind of our Labor day tradition. I almost had a freakin heat stroke!!!! It was so flippin hot! Those poor animals were all huffin and sweating. I lasted about 2 hours and said nope thats it, we gotta go. So anyhooooo, hittin the work bench again tonite. I figure I can probably start testing next week Thursday or Friday. Ohhhhhh I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## kanicky73

oh one more thing. You all were talking about the FB thing. Here's an idea but it may take away from this site totally so maybe not such a good idea. We could create a private group on FB. My mom and my sisters and I created one where its just us girls, no hubbys. So we can go on there and vent or whatever and only us sees it. Anyway, just an idea. 
breakfast.....Storked I think I threw up a little in my mouth when I read spaghetti for breakfast........... Im not a big breakfast person so anything like that first thing in the morning makes my tummy roll.............icky.


----------



## Sweetz33

Spaghetti?! Lol!! Eww!! I was craving chips and salsa...but I knew better haha


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> Hope you ALL had a wonderful Labor Day Weekend. Sorry I was MIA. Its the holiday weekends like this that I get to spend 2 full days with my DH. He works 6 days a week so when he gets Mondays off I thoroughly enjoy it. Ok.... here goes......
> 
> Janelly- those vans are nice! I had one years ago. Very user friendly! Not good on the pnuemonia thing but I agree those energy drinks are bad for everything including your heart. That was one of the big things they said in the article I read. So good for you for shaking them! We didnt end up getting a car. I cant bring myself to up my car payment for "another" new vehicle. I have a brand new one and to get into the Sorento I would have to up my payment by about $50 which doesnt make sense to me right now. oh well............
> 
> Krissy- you are now the 2nd person to mention the Pacifica........hmmmmm may have to check it out next time. The auto open hatches are very nice!!!
> 
> His Grace- yep the backwards sleeper worked like a charm! LOL
> 
> mnj- those numbers are looking AWESOME!!
> 
> Army- Im sorry DH said that. Maybe he will change his mind.......hugs!
> 
> Storked- yes tell him to stay away from them, at least just until you are prego, but if he can kick them then just stay away all together. I really worry about my hubs drinking them, his mom and dad have a horrible medical history. (will go into more of that some other time) so it worries me!
> 
> Aspe- keep testing!!!!!! It aint over till the red lady sings!
> 
> Shefalia- Im a bad cycle buddy arent I??? sorry to keep you waiting so long. Yes I wasnt going to do OPK but I decided to but other than that I am not charting ANYTHING except O. I had almost the same exact looking OPK yesterday. So I am gonna test again today and see if the line is darker. Today, Tuesday I am CD11. And dont beat yourself up about the drinking thing. Think of all the babies that are concieved during a drunken night out at a bar!! Also, I guess the grapefruit juice is supposed to help with CM. I believe Storked is the one who turned me on to it. And of course I spaced and never bought any............
> 
> Garfie- I think there is still a good chance!!!
> 
> Bamagurl!! LOVE IT!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> AFM- ok so I am CD11, And yesterday my OPK is juuuuust almost a positive. Line is def getting darker so I think Im set to O either today or tomorrow. DH and I have been BDing every other day since last Wednesday. I have to laugh now because on the days we are supposed to, he asks me " are we hittin the work bench tonight?" Its nice to see he is being relaxed about it too! I will say that my CM isnt quite as heavy as the last two months but those two were Soy months. I hope I didnt screw myself by not taking it again. Oh well, not gonna stress over it.If I would have remembered the grapefruit juice maybe that would have helped. We went to the county fair here yesterday. Thats kind of our Labor day tradition. I almost had a freakin heat stroke!!!! It was so flippin hot! Those poor animals were all huffin and sweating. I lasted about 2 hours and said nope thats it, we gotta go. So anyhooooo, hittin the work bench again tonite. I figure I can probably start testing next week Thursday or Friday. Ohhhhhh I cant wait!!!!!

:hugs: u are an awesome cycle buddy :kiss:

My opk is still positive.. just took another :happydance:

You are right one day of drinks shouldnt make any difference :blush:
:hugs::hugs: Keep us updated.. We are gonna be tww buddies as well.. Its going to be super fun to test together :happydance::happydance: Are you a POAS addict :haha::haha: I AM :dohh::haha:


----------



## shefali83

I wanted to ask everyone.. After your last positive opk how do you count your first dpo? 1st day of negative or day after the negative? :shrug::shrug::wacko:


----------



## MnJ

Krissy - too funny!! 

Shefalia - I had + opk cd16 am & pm then am on cd17. I had temp spike on cd18 so FF marked cd 17 as O day. I would say first day of - for ur O day. Im no expert but hope that helps!


----------



## kanicky73

shefalia_ yahoo! that will be fun. I am totally a poas addict! I will pretty much start poas after 7dpo. I use the internet cheapies that detect 10miu! This is exciting! lets hope we both get our BFP's!!!!!


----------



## shefali83

Yayy i use the same internet cheapies 10 miu ones.. I am so looking forward to the tww now :) i really hope we get our sticky bfps :) 

i didnt have much ewcm this cycle even though i started with fertilecm supplement last week for the 1st time.. Anyways we used lot of preseed so it should be ok..


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I already got chips and salsa ;) mmmmm!

Kanicky, I like the thought of a FB group but not all these ladies are on there.

My cat is whining at me. He keeps knocking his "toys" under the couch and I'm not getting them. Too bad


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls sorry for the selfish post. I think my omen was right this morning, I've started having some brown staining and those tell tale cramps. 

Devastated

I'll update tomorrow xo


----------



## garfie

Angel BIG :hugs: try and relax and make sure you keep hydrated we will all be thinking of you :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kanicky73

shefali83 said:


> Yayy i use the same internet cheapies 10 miu ones.. I am so looking forward to the tww now :) i really hope we get our sticky bfps :)
> 
> i didnt have much ewcm this cycle even though i started with fertilecm supplement last week for the 1st time.. Anyways we used lot of preseed so it should be ok..

weird isnt it? our cycles really are an amazing thing. Who knows though maybe thats because this is both of our months!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been feeling like shit lately. My nose is so stuffed, but so dry at the same time. It's really annoying. I have a lingering headache and I'm exhausted after this weekend.

Krissy- I'm here, but I wont be as active today as I've usually been. I hope that after your doctors appointment, you can get back in the game and make a baby! I'm cheering you on!

LP- if it were me, I would find another doctor if at all possible. It's not right for him to say things like that to you. I didn't have morning sickness with my son, and I had US from weeks 1-6 every week. Then I switched doctors and had one at 16 weeks and 20 weeks. Don't let him scare you. 

Storked- Spaghetti? Really? Are you sure you're not pregnant already? :haha:

Shefali- Your test strip looks positive to me, get to bedding and remember to use lube through out the day to help your self heal. I hope this is an easy cycle for you and just remember to have fun. :hugs:

Angel- Try not to get too discouraged. Remember that your hcg levels have a pretty wide window in numbers the first few weeks. You could have also tested at levels for the end of 3 weeks and actually be 4 weeks. I wouldn't trust digital tests. In the end, it still says your pregnant right? That's all that matters. Also, I had brown discharge all the way up until I hit my 3rd trimester. Try to relax. Drink plenty of fluids and if you can, curl up in bed with a good book and take a lazy day. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kanicky- I can't even afford a car payment right now with all that's been going on with remodeling our house. Hopefully next year we can look into buying a new car. I don't think you screwed your self not taking the soy this month. I know a lot of people that were taking all sorts for things trying to get pregnant and it's when they stopped everything that it actually happened. Best of luck to you, and keep us posted.

Never- How are you? I just wanting to tell you that I plan on testing on the 13th so that you could update your post. 

Sweetz- How are you feeling? I've read to keep crackers next to your bed and to eat a few before you get up in the morning, that is suppose to help with morning sickness. I read your story about miscarrying at 21 weeks. That is so upsetting. I could not even imagine what you went through. I'm just thankful that you got out of that situation and he got help with his anger. You are one amazing woman! Your daughter is lucky to have you as a mother, that's all I gotta say! 

Bama- How are you feeling as well? I saw that you got a BFP, though it's early... I things are going smoothly for you and that sweet little bean. 

Hisgrace- Did you have any lucky with those brownies I sent you? Hopefully they weren't a total bust. :winkwink:

Aspe- Any word yet? I hope you get a BFP soon, if you haven't already.

Garfie and Lisalee- How are you ladies doing? Good I hope.

Sorry if I'm missed anyone. I had so many pages to look back at and I've forgotten what everyone said. 

AFM- We got our trashcan drawer made and I can't help but laugh. This whole kitchen remodel has been nothing but trial and error for us. So far all of our mistakes have been easy to fix... I just hope it stays that way. There is a show on DIY about people that start projects on their own and have no idea what they are doing.. That is us!!


----------



## kanicky73

Storked said:


> Sweetz, I already got chips and salsa ;) mmmmm!
> 
> Kanicky, I like the thought of a FB group but not all these ladies are on there.
> 
> My cat is whining at me. He keeps knocking his "toys" under the couch and I'm not getting them. Too bad

Oh thats right! I forgot.........oh well if anything changes Im totally up for it. I get updates from my FB to my blackberry so I would be on this thread like a fat kid loves cake! :munch:


----------



## kanicky73

Janelly- we are the opposite, LOL I have two rooms I would love to remodel but its just not in the budget right now. booo! I so hope you are right about the soy thing. Thats what I keep telling myself but theres this little voice going you messed yourself up now. Ive told her to zip it but sometimes shes too loud!! Only time will tell and of course I will let you all know! 

Angel-dont give up yet sweety! I also had spotting with my 1st baby and full on bleeding with my 2nd. So try not to worry, we can make our bodies do some crazy things when we worry too much!! Drink plenty of water like the other gals said and just relax.


----------



## Sweetz33

Angel...keep your head up. Your test was a +...we all saw it!! *sends good vibes your way*

Storked....yeah I was thinking you are already having weird cravings haha:haha:

AFM...My sanity right now is hanging on by a thread. 

Landlord being a *bleep*. This is the last month with this god awful prop. management so they are being absolutely unbearable. I let my hormones do the talking and I cussed them out and became a Masshole lol. Stupid lady....grrrrr :growlmad: She didn't know what to say or do bc I am normally very nice and docile. I think they know now that I am pissed the *bleep* off.

Then I spoke with new company and they are giving me a problem with my service dog bc of her breed. UGH! I was like um, under federal law I don't need to provide you with any paperwork at all. They said bc of insurance reasons, and her breed I do. SONOVA........ So now I need to talk to my doctors, have one write a letter saying "medically necessary", get all legal/state laws put together, get her shot records, and since she is self trained I need to drive an hour away so someone can check her "behavior" even though she is strictly and "at home" service animal. I am sure they are going to still give me an issue as my disability is not a noticeable one (well most of the time it isn't lol)

If that wasn't enough, I realized I missed an important doctor's appointment...that was August 2nd. LOL!! Wow...that's pretty bad now that I look at it typed out haha :blush: They were cool and said "it happens". 

THEN (yes there is more) The Dept.of EDU lost ALL my paperwork on where my loan was discharged so I need to start that whole long and tedious process AGAIN! It took me 2 flipping years to get it done last time!! 

*TWITCH*

CALGON!!! TAKE ME AWAY!!!! lol


----------



## kanicky73

I cant seem to figure out where to put my "ticker"..............oh boy here I go again!


----------



## Storked

Oh Angel :cry: :hugs:

Janelley, no way can I be lucky enough to be knocked up already :D
Good luck on the kitchen!

Kanicky, I have the FB app too. Totally beats logging online!

Sweetz, you are having quite the day! I was annoyed that I got pulled over by a cop (no ticket!) but I think yours takes the cake!


----------



## Sweetz33

RAWR.....lol


----------



## kanicky73

Awww sweets try and take a deep breath! Hugs


----------



## yoyojojo

cycle 17 after miscarriage & got a positive

am currently exactly 4wks pregnant.

fingers crossed


----------



## Sweetz33

I should of just stayed in bed today lol


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky- This is what our kitchen looked like when we moved in. It was covered in GOD AWFUL wallpaper!! Because that wasn't enough to cover the whole kitchen, they went and covered HALF the wall across from it too. There was no way I was going to be able to live with this kitchen long. It was like a dark hole.
https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii526/janelleybean1/110001857-2.jpg
So, we got a wild hair up our butt and started this project thinking we could get it done fairly quickly. Pfft.. 7 months later and we're still working on it. At least it's livable now. We were living with plywood countertops for what seems like FOREVER. 
https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii526/janelleybean1/kitchen2.jpg
https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii526/janelleybean1/kitchen1.jpg
So this is where we are now. I LOVE our counters. They are butcherblock. They look darker in the picture, but they really aren't that dark. And this will give you an idea of how big our sink is. I LOVE IT! We still have a lot to do and it seems like we will always be working on this kitchen, but I'm HOPING to have the majority of it done by the end of the month. My goal is to have just painting left. 
https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii526/janelleybean1/Samuel.jpg
I'm just happy we decided to do the kitchen first. This will be the biggest of the projects. Not to mention the most expensive. :dohh:


----------



## Storked

Janelley, when I settle down some day I may have to get you to decorate for me ;)


----------



## MnJ

WOOOOOOOOOW Janellybean!!! I am in LOVE and envy of your kitchen!! Its gorgeous!!


----------



## janelleybean

Awww, thanks guys. You want to hear the best part. That double oven, we bought it brand new for $500;plastic and everything was still on it. We're pretty sure it was stolen, but I don't care. It was a hell of a deal! The dishwasher I got for $40 and just took it apart and cleaned it really well and it's like brand new. I sold our other one for $30, so really I kinda got it for $10. We bought our sink for $40 from a sweet old man who had a garage full of them. We also saved a lot of money building our own cabinets. We build the oven cabinet, the cooktop cabinet, the small cabinet next to the dishwasher, the "book" cabinet, and the trashcan cabinet next to that. That little corner was a bitch, but I'm glad it all turned out well. We painted all the existing cabinets, because well, we're cheap...and I like how it turned out. And we did it all with trial and error! Now I just gotta get these drawers built. If anyone see's my motivation floating around, let me know.. I seem to have lost it a long the way. :haha:


----------



## Krissy485

Angel- :hugs: as long as its brown you are ok....so like everyone else said try and relax ok?

Janelley- LOVE your kitchen and your little man in the sink...like how you put that star on him hehehehehehe

Storked- you sound pregnant eating all that crap in the am lol...

ok only a quick one for now....head killing me and cramps starting and af is offically here so yeah feel like crap....weird thing...last time we moved a few months ago was when i had my first af after my mc and this is the first af after this mc.....

oh since i am known for calling on people stalking....i see you Aspe how are you?????


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane...I want your kitchen.....


----------



## Krissy485

Janelley- I think you did a great job on that kitchen! DIY is the only way to go anymore and shhhhhh...i wont tell about your stollen oven lmao!!!


----------



## Storked

Krissy I can't be pregnant yet! I have eaten chili and beef soup for breakfast before but the spaghetti is a first for me :D

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes you are......*giggles*


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> Janelley- I think you did a great job on that kitchen! DIY is the only way to go anymore and shhhhhh...i wont tell about your stollen oven lmao!!!

Hahah. Thanks Krissy. You can tell all you want, but do me a favor and wait until after Thanksgiving. That's the only time we eat meat, and I can not wait to cook a bird in there! I think my favorite part of the oven is I can bake an entire recipe of cookies in 12 mins. :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Maybe I am just weird ;)


----------



## Storked

Omg Janelley you just made me hungry thinking about Thanksgiving :D


----------



## janelleybean

Chili and beef stew?!?! FOR BREAKFAST?!?! Either you're pregnant or you're smoking some wacky tobacky. :wacko:


----------



## Krissy485

Storked- the best breafest food is cold pizza I tell you what!!!!

Janelley- I wish i could cook that many cookies at once!!! oh and talk about that bird on thanksgiving last year my parents had bought baby chickens and one baby turkey in the spring and by Nov that turkey was over 25lbs!!!! They told my kids it went to live in the wild with its family...so shhhhhh....dont tell my kids lol....


----------



## Storked

Krissy I love cold pizza! Just thinking about it makes my nipples hard (a true test that something is awesome BUAHAHAHAHA!)

Janelley, (slurps at you and giggles)


----------



## Krissy485

Janelley- waky tobacky???? that made think of how yesterday, i forget what we were doing, i think i was driving, anyways i said those people must be on crack and of course my almost 6 year old asked me what crack was :doh: yeah have to remember little ears are always listening lmao


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> Storked- the best breafest food is cold pizza I tell you what!!!!
> 
> Janelley- I wish i could cook that many cookies at once!!! oh and talk about that bird on thanksgiving last year my parents had bought baby chickens and one baby turkey in the spring and by Nov that turkey was over 25lbs!!!! They told my kids it went to live in the wild with its family...so shhhhhh....dont tell my kids lol....

Hahhahaha DEAL! At least your parents thought of something like that to say. My parents would have said it flew to the north pole to tell Santa and I was being a little shit.


----------



## Krissy485

OMG storked really????? you are making my day today lmao....my kids are looking at me like i am crazy old lady on the couch

oh another funny thing....i was showing my oldest pic from the day he was born and he looked at my mom and goes grandma had really big glasses-it was 2006 and i was still trying to get her away from the 80 style lmao


----------



## Krissy485

HAHAHAHAHAHA janelley you made me snort lmao...my parents probably would have said that to me to...they just love their grandkids more hahahaha


----------



## Krissy485

Oh and that was the best damn turkey i ever ate on thanksgiving....talk about your home grown food lmao...next year they want to get a pig....i dont know about that one hahahaha


----------



## Storked

Krissy, yes the nipple check is real! I even got my older sister to do it lol!

I would ask if it is Thanksgiving yet but I am pretty dang excited for Halloween :D


----------



## HisGrace

Angel - I am praying for you. The test and the brown discharge do not spell the end. Keep your head up and have faith. I know it's hard, but I'm praying and believing for you. 

Janelley - I haven't tried the brownies yet, but I did go get the ingredients for them. DH will be at a fantasy football draft tonight so I am going to try tonight when I get home. I didn't want to have another epic brownie fail in front of him. LOL.


----------



## bamagurl

Yall sure know how to make a girl hungry!!! I am eating buffalo chicken dip right now! I could eat the whole thing by myself!!!! *shame shame*
And I agree cold pizza is the BEST breakfast there is!!!

Angel~ Don't count yourself out just yet. Just try and relax! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Also........So I took 3 more tests to confirm, I did a digi & 2 fr. Well on my fr my line is so way much darker then the control line?!?! Can that happen or are the tests funny? I am not stressing it much because the digi popped up pregnant!


----------



## Storked

No idea Bama :) mine were always equally dark

Speaking of hunger...making a chocolate snack cake right now :D


----------



## kanicky73

hey girls, jumping on quick to ask a quick question and then I will be back on later. So today I took another OPK this afternoon. The line was darker than yesterday but no where near as dark as the control line. So Im assuming ok, we are getting there right??? 
Well Im sitting at work and all of a sudden I feel something leak out sorry if tmi, so I go to the bathroom and there is really watery discharge, so I wipe and its pink............ok wth is this??? Egg breaking through follicle??? but the OPK says I didnt O yet???? I dont know what this is at all, super confused. Any ideas???


----------



## bamagurl

Hmmmm storked! Chocolate snack cake *drool*

kanicky~ I wish I had some answers or advice for you! I hope someone else has an idea of what would cause it.


----------



## Storked

Oh man Kanicky I'm not sure. Wish I knew some answers too


----------



## lisalee1

Kanicky- Sounds like a great approach. Loving your husband's laid back attitude :)

Shefali- Looks just about positive to me. Good luck this month!!! So excited about your TWW. :thumbup:

Sweetz- Chips & Salsa sounds so good right now!!! I need to get that as my snack for work! Great idea! 

Krissy- I hope your Dr. appt goes well on Thursday and you're able to get some answers. 

Bama- I don't know about the tests. I don't usually test after I get the 1st 2 or 3 positives. Because I usually test pretty early on, my test line is never darker than the control line. I haven't tested since 11 DPO this time around. Are you having any symptoms yet?

Angel- Try to hang in there. Will keep you in my prayers. :flower:

AFM- I'm need to find a way to EAT MORE FOOD while at work. I need some good snack ideas. Will definitely get the chips & salsa. Can't wait for that!


----------



## bamagurl

I have super sore boobs, headaches, off & on I will feel nausea already...

I found lean cuisine individual bowls of spinach dip & bread they would be wonderful snacks at work!


----------



## kanicky73

ya really strange, dont have a clue what this could be at all.......................


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- having some good symptoms so far. Thanks for the snack idea. Sounds good.


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I am kinda past being worried for the moment & am just so super excited!


----------



## lisalee1

bamagurl said:


> Thanks! I am kinda past being worried for the moment & am just so super excited!

That's all you can do! Sometimes worrying and re-testing just takes the fun out it and causes unnecessary anxiety. Just take it 1 day at a time! :baby:


----------



## HisGrace

Brownies are in the oven. Fingers crossed they turn out good.


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky- I've read that some women have watery pink discharge when they ovulate. Since you're about to ovulate, that would make since? I'm not sure though. Did you and your husband BD last night or this morning? Sometimes he can hit your cervix and if it's sensitive it can cause spotting. That I have had, and it does sort of sound like what you're describing. 

Lisa- When I worked I always munched on veggies, fruit, trail mix, yogurt, almonds, granola bars, hard boiled eggs, rice cakes, string cheese, or turkey and tortilla wraps with hummus when I was still eating meat. My favorite was peanut butter and apples. All healthy choices and pregnancy friendly. You can mix and match them so you don't get bored too. :flower:


----------



## janelleybean

Hisgrace- I hope they aren't a flop. Keep me posted!


----------



## HisGrace

janelleybean said:


> Hisgrace- I hope they aren't a flop. Keep me posted!

They are amazing!!! :thumbup: I had two. They are so tempting I must go to sleep so that I don't find my way back into the kitchen. Thanks Janelley!!!:happydance:


----------



## janelleybean

HisGrace said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Hisgrace- I hope they aren't a flop. Keep me posted!
> 
> They are amazing!!! :thumbup: I had two. They are so tempting I must go to sleep so that I don't find my way back into the kitchen. Thanks Janelley!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh how exciting! So, does this mean no more brownie box mix? LOL. Like I said I LOVE to bake, so if you need any other tips and tricks, let me know. I got you covered!


----------



## MnJ

Bama - Yay!! I'm so happy for you!! HH9M!! :)

Janelleybean - Thanks for the snack ideas!! All good ones!


----------



## MnJ

So pretty funny... in reading different forums and such I read about this website cherri22. She's supposedly a psychic and can predict when you will conceive, the gender and personality the baby will have. Have you heard of this website? I did it, it was $12.50. Just a fun thing to see what she says. So I got the response today. I want a boy so I like her answer! Also the chinese gender prediction calendar says boy. Anyway, here's what she said:

Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They are showing me a BOY...



When it comes to your son, they are showing me someone who is always going to be fast on his feet. Is someone who is not going to leave things to chance and is always about getting things ready for whatever comes next. I am seeing him as someone who is always considered to be brave. Always willing to face something head on and is always going to be up for whatever challenge that seems to come his way.




Hes the type that is in it for the long haul. Even when its difficult is still going to stick it out. Someone who you can always trust. What you see is always going to be what you get.




Always good with people, would definitely consider him to be a people person and really enjoy interacting with everyone. They show him always choosing activities that will allow him to really meet other people and always have that good rapport. from taking classes that allow him to do things like boy scouts, or soccer (they show him always good with his coordination). He is the type that is always going to offer his support. The shoulder to cry on and seems to have a really good connection with his female friends. Often having his guy friends jealous that he seems to just feel comfortable in any situation.


When ti comes to career paths, they are showing him working in sales.


When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 26. They will have two boys and one girl of their own.

Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> So pretty funny... in reading different forums and such I read about this website cherri22. She's supposedly a psychic and can predict when you will conceive, the gender and personality the baby will have. Have you heard of this website? I did it, it was $12.50. Just a fun thing to see what she says. So I got the response today. I want a boy so I like her answer! Also the chinese gender prediction calendar says boy. Anyway, here's what she said:
> 
> Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They are showing me a BOY...
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to your son, they are showing me someone who is always going to be fast on his feet. Is someone who is not going to leave things to chance and is always about getting things ready for whatever comes next. I am seeing him as someone who is always considered to be brave. Always willing to face something head on and is always going to be up for whatever challenge that seems to come his way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes the type that is in it for the long haul. Even when its difficult is still going to stick it out. Someone who you can always trust. What you see is always going to be what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always good with people, would definitely consider him to be a people person and really enjoy interacting with everyone. They show him always choosing activities that will allow him to really meet other people and always have that good rapport. from taking classes that allow him to do things like boy scouts, or soccer (they show him always good with his coordination). He is the type that is always going to offer his support. The shoulder to cry on and seems to have a really good connection with his female friends. Often having his guy friends jealous that he seems to just feel comfortable in any situation.
> 
> 
> When ti comes to career paths, they are showing him working in sales.
> 
> 
> When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 26. They will have two boys and one girl of their own.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions
> Best Wishes
> Cheri

Interesting.


----------



## Storked

Agree with Janelley, that is interesting MnJ :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well I think I may ovulate in the next 3 days. I got a ton of EWCM tonight and cervix is high , soft, and open. We have BD'd the last 3 nights and probably will for the next 2 days.


----------



## Storked

Catch that eggy Armymama :D

What the crap? The site is being crapp and weird looking on my phone. Anyone else?


----------



## Storked

I finally changed it back to desktop version. Phew!
So I also think I ovulated because my breasts are tender. Not obviously so but when DH holds me close and my boobs are flattened against his cheat it hurts!


----------



## Sweetz33

Snack ideas...
Popcorn
Chips/salsa
Veggies
Applesauce
Fruit
Instant Quaker apple cinnamon oatmeal (ok maybe this is just something*I* would bring but very tasty and filling lol)


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey look at that! I'm my favorite fruit! Lol! Score! Btw...ladies...peach juice is amazing for those with bad morning sickness. It was the ONLY juice I could keep down. :) ironic that when I'm finally over the ms I'm a peach....damn I need sleep....


----------



## Storked

Go sleep peachy woman! ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

YES MA'AM LOL!! I'm goin' I'm goin' hehehe.....


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- That's because you're pregnant. :winkwink: My breasts are tender as well. More from side boob than anything though and they only hurt when I touch them. Yea for sore boobies! 

Sweetz- You're new name is peachy keen. I LOVE PEACH JUICE!!!!!!!!! Speaking of which we picked up some peaches the other day from the farmers market and they are so freakin' delicious, I think I might just juice them tomorrow morning for breakfast. I had a coworker that would eat apple cinnamon oatmeal in the morning in my office and I loved the way it smelled. Mmmm. Oatmeal is a great source of fiber too...and we all know pregnant women need that. :winkwink: I have some apple cinnamon tea that I drink in the mornings. I love the way it fills my house with goodness. 


Army- that's great! Does that mean you two talked it out and you're going for it? I'm so excited for you.:happydance: I hope this is your month. I'm sure I ovulated early this month and now I'm just waiting, but I'm not going to test early, I'm going to act like I ovulated later.. and just test when AF is due.


----------



## Storked

Janelley, how can I be pregnant woman! Omg about side boob- I have boob to y freakig armpits!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Storked- That's because you're pregnant. :winkwink: My breasts are tender as well. More from side boob than anything though and they only hurt when I touch them. Yea for sore boobies!
> 
> Sweetz- You're new name is peachy keen. I LOVE PEACH JUICE!!!!!!!!! Speaking of which we picked up some peaches the other day from the farmers market and they are so freakin' delicious, I think I might just juice them tomorrow morning for breakfast. I had a coworker that would eat apple cinnamon oatmeal in the morning in my office and I loved the way it smelled. Mmmm. Oatmeal is a great source of fiber too...and we all know pregnant women need that. :winkwink: I have some apple cinnamon tea that I drink in the mornings. I love the way it fills my house with goodness.
> 
> 
> Army- that's great! Does that mean you two talked it out and you're going for it? I'm so excited for you.:happydance: I hope this is your month. I'm sure I ovulated early this month and now I'm just waiting, but I'm not going to test early, I'm going to act like I ovulated later.. and just test when AF is due.


We are working things out. He says I got things all confused. He WANTS another baby but he is afraid that he isn't ready. We always say "Just when you say you're not ready is when God says you are". So hopefully that means this is the month!


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Storked- That's because you're pregnant. :winkwink: My breasts are tender as well. More from side boob than anything though and they only hurt when I touch them. Yea for sore boobies!
> 
> Sweetz- You're new name is peachy keen. I LOVE PEACH JUICE!!!!!!!!! Speaking of which we picked up some peaches the other day from the farmers market and they are so freakin' delicious, I think I might just juice them tomorrow morning for breakfast. I had a coworker that would eat apple cinnamon oatmeal in the morning in my office and I loved the way it smelled. Mmmm. Oatmeal is a great source of fiber too...and we all know pregnant women need that. :winkwink: I have some apple cinnamon tea that I drink in the mornings. I love the way it fills my house with goodness.
> 
> 
> Army- that's great! Does that mean you two talked it out and you're going for it? I'm so excited for you.:happydance: I hope this is your month. I'm sure I ovulated early this month and now I'm just waiting, but I'm not going to test early, I'm going to act like I ovulated later.. and just test when AF is due.
> 
> 
> We are working things out. He says I got things all confused. He WANTS another baby but he is afraid that he isn't ready. We always say "Just when you say you're not ready is when God says you are". So hopefully that means this is the month!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you dear :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> Krissy - too funny!!
> 
> Shefalia - I had + opk cd16 am & pm then am on cd17. I had temp spike on cd18 so FF marked cd 17 as O day. I would say first day of - for ur O day. Im no expert but hope that helps!

Oh i thought so too :dohh: thanks that helps :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi girls sorry for the selfish post. I think my omen was right this morning, I've started having some brown staining and those tell tale cramps.
> 
> Devastated
> 
> I'll update tomorrow xo

i've heard a lot about brown staining being normal.. i would suggest you to stay off your feet as much as you can..rest rest rest till it vanishes :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, can I firstly say another huge thank you for supporting and reassuring me during my freak out yesterday :flower:. I'll catch up with everybody's posts after I update you, so I can get it out of my system :winkwink:.

I can thankfully say that the brown staining last night has so far come to nothing, in fact on reflection the staining was not a lot and it only lasted an hour and didnt even fill a panty liner. I do have some very mild cramps and backache with a little tinged CM this morning but being positive it is wee bubs just burrowing and making themselves at home :shrug:? I also feel quite tender in my uterus this morning after the episode, has anybody else had this tenderness type feeling?

So I reckon yesterday was either bubs burrowing, just one of those pregnancy things, a little warning sign after my digi freak out in the morning, or (and hopefully not) one of those signs none of us want to think about.

Either way, I'm shattered after the drama of yesterday so I'm working from home today to try and rest up and recover.

I'm only on LDA at the moment, I think somebody had asked. My appointment with the RMC specialist is tomorrow morning and I'm going all guns blazing in the hope to get progesterone and a plan of action. My thinking is surely trying the progesterone is better than not trying it, right?

My temperature has been sitting at around 37 - 37.1 and today it even rose to 37.2, so again another bit of reassurance.

And, as for those bloody digis, the battery on the one I used yesterday was already gone this morning so that has also helped reassure me about their uselessness:growlmad:. NEVER BEING USED AGAIN.

And crazy as we all are, I did an IC this morning to try and put my mind at rest. The following pic shows the top IC at 16DPO, the next at 19DPO and the bottom at 29DPO.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/7935872548_bdc17ec19b.jpg
IMG_1084 by Angel Hug, on Flickr


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> Yayy i use the same internet cheapies 10 miu ones.. I am so looking forward to the tww now :) i really hope we get our sticky bfps :)
> 
> i didnt have much ewcm this cycle even though i started with fertilecm supplement last week for the 1st time.. Anyways we used lot of preseed so it should be ok..
> 
> weird isnt it? our cycles really are an amazing thing. Who knows though maybe thats because this is both of our months!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah very weird :D
it better be our month! :happydance::thumbup::hugs:
Fingers as well as toes crossed for both of us :dust:


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. I've been feeling like shit lately. My nose is so stuffed, but so dry at the same time. It's really annoying. I have a lingering headache and I'm exhausted after this weekend.
> 
> Krissy- I'm here, but I wont be as active today as I've usually been. I hope that after your doctors appointment, you can get back in the game and make a baby! I'm cheering you on!
> 
> LP- if it were me, I would find another doctor if at all possible. It's not right for him to say things like that to you. I didn't have morning sickness with my son, and I had US from weeks 1-6 every week. Then I switched doctors and had one at 16 weeks and 20 weeks. Don't let him scare you.
> 
> Storked- Spaghetti? Really? Are you sure you're not pregnant already? :haha:
> 
> Shefali- Your test strip looks positive to me, get to bedding and remember to use lube through out the day to help your self heal. I hope this is an easy cycle for you and just remember to have fun. :hugs:
> 
> Angel- Try not to get too discouraged. Remember that your hcg levels have a pretty wide window in numbers the first few weeks. You could have also tested at levels for the end of 3 weeks and actually be 4 weeks. I wouldn't trust digital tests. In the end, it still says your pregnant right? That's all that matters. Also, I had brown discharge all the way up until I hit my 3rd trimester. Try to relax. Drink plenty of fluids and if you can, curl up in bed with a good book and take a lazy day. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kanicky- I can't even afford a car payment right now with all that's been going on with remodeling our house. Hopefully next year we can look into buying a new car. I don't think you screwed your self not taking the soy this month. I know a lot of people that were taking all sorts for things trying to get pregnant and it's when they stopped everything that it actually happened. Best of luck to you, and keep us posted.
> 
> Never- How are you? I just wanting to tell you that I plan on testing on the 13th so that you could update your post.
> 
> Sweetz- How are you feeling? I've read to keep crackers next to your bed and to eat a few before you get up in the morning, that is suppose to help with morning sickness. I read your story about miscarrying at 21 weeks. That is so upsetting. I could not even imagine what you went through. I'm just thankful that you got out of that situation and he got help with his anger. You are one amazing woman! Your daughter is lucky to have you as a mother, that's all I gotta say!
> 
> Bama- How are you feeling as well? I saw that you got a BFP, though it's early... I things are going smoothly for you and that sweet little bean.
> 
> Hisgrace- Did you have any lucky with those brownies I sent you? Hopefully they weren't a total bust. :winkwink:
> 
> Aspe- Any word yet? I hope you get a BFP soon, if you haven't already.
> 
> Garfie and Lisalee- How are you ladies doing? Good I hope.
> 
> Sorry if I'm missed anyone. I had so many pages to look back at and I've forgotten what everyone said.
> 
> AFM- We got our trashcan drawer made and I can't help but laugh. This whole kitchen remodel has been nothing but trial and error for us. So far all of our mistakes have been easy to fix... I just hope it stays that way. There is a show on DIY about people that start projects on their own and have no idea what they are doing.. That is us!!

Thanks sweetie :flower: am using it like crazy :haha: :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> hey girls, jumping on quick to ask a quick question and then I will be back on later. So today I took another OPK this afternoon. The line was darker than yesterday but no where near as dark as the control line. So Im assuming ok, we are getting there right???
> Well Im sitting at work and all of a sudden I feel something leak out sorry if tmi, so I go to the bathroom and there is really watery discharge, so I wipe and its pink............ok wth is this??? Egg breaking through follicle??? but the OPK says I didnt O yet???? I dont know what this is at all, super confused. Any ideas???


I have had it but i think only because we BDed the night before. Happened twice with me.. very little. I hope its not there anymore :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Kanicky- Sounds like a great approach. Loving your husband's laid back attitude :)
> 
> Shefali- Looks just about positive to me. Good luck this month!!! So excited about your TWW. :thumbup:
> 
> Sweetz- Chips & Salsa sounds so good right now!!! I need to get that as my snack for work! Great idea!
> 
> Krissy- I hope your Dr. appt goes well on Thursday and you're able to get some answers.
> 
> Bama- I don't know about the tests. I don't usually test after I get the 1st 2 or 3 positives. Because I usually test pretty early on, my test line is never darker than the control line. I haven't tested since 11 DPO this time around. Are you having any symptoms yet?
> 
> Angel- Try to hang in there. Will keep you in my prayers. :flower:
> 
> AFM- I'm need to find a way to EAT MORE FOOD while at work. I need some good snack ideas. Will definitely get the chips & salsa. Can't wait for that!

yayy :happydance::happydance: i am sooo excited!! love you all for the positivity :hugs: :flower:


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies, can I firstly say another huge thank you for supporting and reassuring me during my freak out yesterday :flower:. I'll catch up with everybody's posts after I update you, so I can get it out of my system :winkwink:.
> 
> I can thankfully say that the brown staining last night has so far come to nothing, in fact on reflection the staining was not a lot and it only lasted an hour and didnt even fill a panty liner. I do have some very mild cramps and backache with a little tinged CM this morning but being positive it is wee bubs just burrowing and making themselves at home :shrug:? I also feel quite tender in my uterus this morning after the episode, has anybody else had this tenderness type feeling?
> 
> So I reckon yesterday was either bubs burrowing, just one of those pregnancy things, a little warning sign after my digi freak out in the morning, or (and hopefully not) one of those signs none of us want to think about.
> 
> Either way, I'm shattered after the drama of yesterday so I'm working from home today to try and rest up and recover.
> 
> I'm only on LDA at the moment, I think somebody had asked. My appointment with the RMC specialist is tomorrow morning and I'm going all guns blazing in the hope to get progesterone and a plan of action. My thinking is surely trying the progesterone is better than not trying it, right?
> 
> My temperature has been sitting at around 37 - 37.1 and today it even rose to 37.2, so again another bit of reassurance.
> 
> And, as for those bloody digis, the battery on the one I used yesterday was already gone this morning so that has also helped reassure me about their uselessness:growlmad:. NEVER BEING USED AGAIN.
> 
> And crazy as we all are, I did an IC this morning to try and put my mind at rest. The following pic shows the top IC at 16DPO, the next at 19DPO and the bottom at 29DPO.
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/7935872548_bdc17ec19b.jpg
> IMG_1084 by Angel Hug, on Flickr

:happydance::happydance: great news.. the lines are getting darker nicely :happydance:

Do ask for progesterone and take it. it helps to ease spotting as well.. no harm at all in taking progesterone. You should totally go for it :thumbup:
And please rest and take it easy :hugs::hugs::hugs: Waiting for an update :)


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Janelley, how can I be pregnant woman! Omg about side boob- I have boob to y freakig armpits!

I am waiting for you to test :winkwink::winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

AFM - Day 12..I got a second positive opk today :happydance: darker than yesterday.. Very lil ewcm this cycle though :shrug: i think i am hardly drinking any water :wacko:


----------



## AngelSerenity

MnJ... how's the tiredness and boobs? My boobs were really sore last week, but I've had a couple of good days this week. Cool reading by the way MnJ, sounds like your DS is going to be a nice handful early on :winkwink:

Krissy.... goodness you have had a loooooooooong month. Yeah for AF appearing though!


Shefali.... I hope you are up to loads of :sex: :winkwink:


Storked... spaghetti for breakfast???????? :wacko:, you mad woman.

Aspe.... any news yet, been thinking about you.

Kanicky.... how's those OPKs coming along?

Garfie.... how's things?

Janellybean... how's the kitchen coming along? Forget that, I've just seen the pics, it looks AMAZING :thumbup:. Jealous here lol. And so love the pic of your DS in the sink :winkwink:.


Sweetz.... :hugs::hugs:, I hope things have improved today? I didnt know you had a service dog, what type is she?


yoyojojo... congratulations honey! :happydance:

HisGrace.... thank you for the prayers, how are you?

Bamagirl, I think I did say congrats but just in case CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:

Lisalee, thanks, how are you feeling?


Army... how are ya lady? Good luck for this month, I'm glad you and DH have now talked:flower:


Never... where and how are you as well?

If I've missed anybody apologies!!!!!!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> MnJ... how's the tiredness and boobs? My boobs were really sore last week, but I've had a couple of good days this week. Cool reading by the way MnJ, sounds like your DS is going to be a nice handful early on :winkwink:
> 
> Krissy.... goodness you have had a loooooooooong month. Yeah for AF appearing though!
> 
> 
> Shefali.... I hope you are up to loads of :sex: :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Storked... spaghetti for breakfast???????? :wacko:, you mad woman.
> 
> Aspe.... any news yet, been thinking about you.
> 
> Kanicky.... how's those OPKs coming along?
> 
> Garfie.... how's things?
> 
> Janellybean... how's the kitchen coming along? Forget that, I've just seen the pics, it looks AMAZING :thumbup:. Jealous here lol. And so love the pic of your DS in the sink :winkwink:.
> 
> 
> Sweetz.... :hugs::hugs:, I hope things have improved today? I didnt know you had a service dog, what type is she?
> 
> 
> yoyojojo... congratulations honey! :happydance:
> 
> HisGrace.... thank you for the prayers, how are you?
> 
> Bamagirl, I think I did say congrats but just in case CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Lisalee, thanks, how are you feeling?
> 
> 
> Army... how are ya lady? Good luck for this month, I'm glad you and DH have now talked:flower:
> 
> 
> Never... where and how are you as well?
> 
> If I've missed anybody apologies!!!!!!!!!!! xoxo

yes yes :sex::sex::sex::spermy: since cd9. will continue till fri/sat :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## lisalee1

Angel, glad to hear the bleeding was just temporary. Just take it easy today and hopefully it'll completely clear up.

Janelly, Bama, and Sweetz- THANKS for the great snack ideas!!!! I need to go shopping today!!! :)

Shefali- Sounds like today is your O day. So tomorrow would be 1 DPO. Good luck! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Feeling mostly normal right now. But then again, I haven't gotten out of bed yet :shrug:


----------



## MnJ

Angel - hiiiiii!!! :) Im so so glad ur feeling better and keeping ur chin up! :hugs: Im still soooo tired everyday and my boobs are killing me! Like u said I had a couple days where they were still swollen but not too bad pain wise. Well on both of my middle of the night pee trips (no wonder we're so tired! lol) I had to hold my big watermelons on the walk to the bathroom cuz any movement was torture! More swollen today. So ur last ic test was 29dpo... is that what u are today? I am 21 dpo today. Have u been to dr or when will u go? Keep that serenity thats in ur name, girl!! Power of positive thinking!! :)


----------



## MnJ

Lpjkp - where are u?? Wondering how ur doing...


----------



## Storked

Prayers Army and :dust:
*
Angel, lie down and take it real easy today if you can :)
The lines are lovely!
As for spaghetti- I am regretting the cereal I had for breakfast today. Not sick or anything but spaghetti does sound tasty again :D

Shefali, yay for your O! You are about to join me in TWW? *:D
As for EWCM...you have the pre-seed? Insert some. You may also squirt it into softcup before insertion. That is what I do!


----------



## Storked

I think I'm going back to bed. Still tired. I will wake up for A Baby Story ;)


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Prayers Army and :dust:
> *
> Angel, lie down and take it real easy today if you can :)
> The lines are lovely!
> As for spaghetti- I am regretting the cereal I had for breakfast today. Not sick or anything but spaghetti does sound tasty again :D
> 
> Shefali, yay for your O! You are about to join me in TWW? *:D
> As for EWCM...you have the pre-seed? Insert some. You may also squirt it into softcup before insertion. That is what I do!

exciting :happydance:
Yes i use lots of preseed. got a new tube just now..i ll put it in softcup tonight :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> I think I'm going back to bed. Still tired. I will wake up for A Baby Story ;)

Hey do you have any episode links? :)


----------



## Storked

Thatagirl Shefali!
Wish I had links for you but I had the damnedest time ever seeing episodes before we had cable. Lame isn't it?! Though I am pretty sure that I could have gotten an ex to burn every episode for me on discs but my DH isn't nearly as eager to please me. Dang it :)


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Thatagirl Shefali!
> Wish I had links for you but I had the damnedest time ever seeing episodes before we had cable. Lame isn't it?! Though I am pretty sure that I could have gotten an ex to burn every episode for me on discs but my DH isn't nearly as eager to please me. Dang it :)

LOL :haha::haha:

i guess time to head over youtube n search search and search :)


----------



## MnJ

Storked said:


> I think I'm going back to bed. Still tired. I will wake up for A Baby Story ;)

Haha I have ALWAYS loved that show!! I have my dvr set to record all episodes... its on 6 times a day!! Pretty sure I've seen most of them by now as I have to delete a lot of them cuz I've already seen them! Also watch Making Room for Multiples. My DB thinks Im nuts lol


----------



## lpjkp

Good afternoon ladieshope you are all welljust having a check-in to see how youre all doing!

*Angel: *Try not to worryfrom what Ive read, spotting/bleeding is way more common than we think in pregnancyyour little bubba was already all nestled in and was probably just snuggling itself in even more! There is so much blood involved with pregnancy (We have to increase our blood volume, loads of blood vessels are being formed, etc), that theres no surprise we get a bit of leakage from time to time! I know its easier said than done, but you need to have faith that your bubba is just fine! Those lines are certainly his/her way of letting mommy know not to worry and that there are perfectly happy right now, so try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy xx

*Lisalee:* Glad to hear that those awful pregnancy symptoms are at least starting to die down nowsecond trimester is THE trimester to be in, so Ive heard, so I hope your enjoying every moment of itonly a couple of weeks before those amazing first kicks!!!

*Shefali: *Woohoo!! Ovulation day has come around so fast!! I hope youre at it like rabbits missy, no excuses!! You are at the final hurdle of catching up with that egg and you are just a couple of weeks away from that beautiful BFP of yours now! Relax and enjoy your TWW!x

*Army*: So glad to read that you and your DH have sorted a lot of confusing issues outthat must be such a relief to get reassurance that hes on the same page as you, and I can sympathise with how hes feeling because my DH felt the same too. All I can tell you is not to worry because, like my DH, youre DH will get such an immensely happy feeling when youre finally expecting that hell completely forget any fears he had before! Take my advice: relax and enjoy spending time with your DH without the baby stuffI never believed it but it finally took for me to take that advice and really concentrate on just enjoying my DH and only ever DTD for fun instead of babies and BAM! it happened. Such frustrating advice for someone TTC but couldnt be more right.

*Janelley:* Woohoo! Youre 5dpo already?! Wheres the time gone?! Aching boobs are always a great sign!! I remember mine starting hurting on the sides around 5-6dpo

*Sweetz: *From your ticker, I think I can officially saycongratulations on reaching second trimester!!! That is such an amazing milestone! I hope the rest of the pregnancy goes by just as fast (Though it seems fast for me, I can bet it hasnt felt that way for you!)

*Storked: *ARGH! Another one who has ovulated? Are you all in sync or something?! That means there are going to be so many BFPs in a couple of weeks, yours included!! 

*MnJ:* Love that psychic reading, it seems very detailedI wonder how accurate it will be? You should put it up for like 26 years and, provided its actually a boy, see whether any of it was true! Hows your pregnancy going?

*Bama:* Love to hear that you have such a positive attitude regarding being pregnant! Pregnancy is such an amazing gift, and I definitely agree that you should embrace it and enjoy it!!!!

*Kanicky:* Dont take my word for it, but Ive read that light spotting/bleeding around ovulation time, whether its before or after, can signal really good fertility for that month (Like a good strong ovulation)you probably have a fantastic follicle with a fantastic healthy eggis there no way you could have missed the LH surge and gotten a negative reading on an OPK? I think you should definitely be BDing just in case!! Good luck!!x

Hello to all my other ladies on the thread! Hope you are all well and hope to catch up with you all soon! Thank you to you all the other evening too for all of your support after my doctors appointmentyou really helped me put things into perspective and see things positively!

*AFM:* Ive had the good and the bad rolled into one...

-BAD: I received the really upsetting news yesterday afternoon that my granddad had passed away, which came as a bit of a shock because, apart from a creaky hip, he was otherwise in pretty good healthits upset me greatly, but comforted me slightly that my dad had gone against my wishes of keeping the pregnancy secret, so at least he was excited to have a great grandchild before he passedIve not said anything to my DH but, if it turns out were having a boy, I definitely want to incorporate Jack into his name somewhere in memory of him.

-GOOD: Everything seems to be progressing great so far with my pregnancy, which is such a relief! 21dpo today and decided on a whim to take my last CBDand I finally got my 3+ exactly 3 weeks after I conceived! Im so happy because Ive definitely never reached this stage before! It really comforts me that I can finally breathe a sigh of relief, because my HCG levels must have risen to 2000 or more to have triggered the 3+Ive also bought a pregnancy journal, too, so I can start to make memories of my pregnancy, I dont want to forget a single thing!x
 



Attached Files:







WP_000237.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HisGrace

Janelley - No more box brownies. DH loves them, too. Even took some to work. He claims he wanted to share with his co-workers but I think they are really just for him.

armymama - good luck! Catch that eggy.

angel - yay for your tests getting darker.

lp - i'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. My thoughts are with you and your family. Yay for 3+ weeks. What a sigh of relief. When's your next appt.?


----------



## Storked

MnJ said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going back to bed. Still tired. I will wake up for A Baby Story ;)
> 
> Haha I have ALWAYS loved that show!! I have my dvr set to record all episodes... its on 6 times a day!! Pretty sure I've seen most of them by now as I have to delete a lot of them cuz I've already seen them! Also watch Making Room for Multiples. My DB thinks Im nuts lolClick to expand...

I love Making Room for Multiples too! It makes me want twins :D


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> Good afternoon ladieshope you are all welljust having a check-in to see how youre all doing!
> 
> *Angel: *Try not to worryfrom what Ive read, spotting/bleeding is way more common than we think in pregnancyyour little bubba was already all nestled in and was probably just snuggling itself in even more! There is so much blood involved with pregnancy (We have to increase our blood volume, loads of blood vessels are being formed, etc), that theres no surprise we get a bit of leakage from time to time! I know its easier said than done, but you need to have faith that your bubba is just fine! Those lines are certainly his/her way of letting mommy know not to worry and that there are perfectly happy right now, so try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy xx
> 
> *Lisalee:* Glad to hear that those awful pregnancy symptoms are at least starting to die down nowsecond trimester is THE trimester to be in, so Ive heard, so I hope your enjoying every moment of itonly a couple of weeks before those amazing first kicks!!!
> 
> *Shefali: *Woohoo!! Ovulation day has come around so fast!! I hope youre at it like rabbits missy, no excuses!! You are at the final hurdle of catching up with that egg and you are just a couple of weeks away from that beautiful BFP of yours now! Relax and enjoy your TWW!x
> 
> *Army*: So glad to read that you and your DH have sorted a lot of confusing issues outthat must be such a relief to get reassurance that hes on the same page as you, and I can sympathise with how hes feeling because my DH felt the same too. All I can tell you is not to worry because, like my DH, youre DH will get such an immensely happy feeling when youre finally expecting that hell completely forget any fears he had before! Take my advice: relax and enjoy spending time with your DH without the baby stuffI never believed it but it finally took for me to take that advice and really concentrate on just enjoying my DH and only ever DTD for fun instead of babies and BAM! it happened. Such frustrating advice for someone TTC but couldnt be more right.
> 
> *Janelley:* Woohoo! Youre 5dpo already?! Wheres the time gone?! Aching boobs are always a great sign!! I remember mine starting hurting on the sides around 5-6dpo
> 
> *Sweetz: *From your ticker, I think I can officially saycongratulations on reaching second trimester!!! That is such an amazing milestone! I hope the rest of the pregnancy goes by just as fast (Though it seems fast for me, I can bet it hasnt felt that way for you!)
> 
> *Storked: *ARGH! Another one who has ovulated? Are you all in sync or something?! That means there are going to be so many BFPs in a couple of weeks, yours included!!
> 
> *MnJ:* Love that psychic reading, it seems very detailedI wonder how accurate it will be? You should put it up for like 26 years and, provided its actually a boy, see whether any of it was true! Hows your pregnancy going?
> 
> *Bama:* Love to hear that you have such a positive attitude regarding being pregnant! Pregnancy is such an amazing gift, and I definitely agree that you should embrace it and enjoy it!!!!
> 
> *Kanicky:* Dont take my word for it, but Ive read that light spotting/bleeding around ovulation time, whether its before or after, can signal really good fertility for that month (Like a good strong ovulation)you probably have a fantastic follicle with a fantastic healthy eggis there no way you could have missed the LH surge and gotten a negative reading on an OPK? I think you should definitely be BDing just in case!! Good luck!!x
> 
> Hello to all my other ladies on the thread! Hope you are all well and hope to catch up with you all soon! Thank you to you all the other evening too for all of your support after my doctors appointmentyou really helped me put things into perspective and see things positively!
> 
> *AFM:* Ive had the good and the bad rolled into one...
> 
> -BAD: I received the really upsetting news yesterday afternoon that my granddad had passed away, which came as a bit of a shock because, apart from a creaky hip, he was otherwise in pretty good healthits upset me greatly, but comforted me slightly that my dad had gone against my wishes of keeping the pregnancy secret, so at least he was excited to have a great grandchild before he passedIve not said anything to my DH but, if it turns out were having a boy, I definitely want to incorporate Jack into his name somewhere in memory of him.
> 
> -GOOD: Everything seems to be progressing great so far with my pregnancy, which is such a relief! 21dpo today and decided on a whim to take my last CBDand I finally got my 3+ exactly 3 weeks after I conceived! Im so happy because Ive definitely never reached this stage before! It really comforts me that I can finally breathe a sigh of relief, because my HCG levels must have risen to 2000 or more to have triggered the 3+Ive also bought a pregnancy journal, too, so I can start to make memories of my pregnancy, I dont want to forget a single thing!x

So sorry about your grandpa :hugs: its really nice to know that you want to incorporate 'jack' into your would be boy :thumbup:

I had bought a journal too but never filled it..no clue why..i guess i was too worried about the pg from the start :shrug:

AFM: we are BDing everyday..night actually.. so i guess we are covering all days.. Just the bfp is missing :winkwink: thanks for all the positivity..feels so good :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Storked

Lpjkp, I am so sorry that your grandpa passed away :hugs: as far as incorporating Jack, my husband did that with his son. They named him Jackson- our grandpa was Jack and it was for him.
Yay for pregnancy journal!


----------



## Storked

Is it dumb that I am scared to workout hard in the TWW?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi MnJ, yes 29DPO today, I might even be brave and sort a ticker soon :winkwink:. 

I already had an appointment scheduled with the RMC specialist tomorrow so hopefully the timing is good and he can put a plan of action into place for me. I then have my GP on Friday to arrange getting booked in. To be honest I'm hoping the RMC specialist will want me under his care full-time as he is general gynae as well. It will mean more travelling, but I dont care.

My boobs settled a bit this week, I'm just bloated and still a bit tender/sore in my uterus but Im hoping it's just bubs nesting down in there for a good stay. :winkwink:

LP and Bama... how are you two feeling?



MnJ said:


> Angel - hiiiiii!!! :) Im so so glad ur feeling better and keeping ur chin up! :hugs: Im still soooo tired everyday and my boobs are killing me! Like u said I had a couple days where they were still swollen but not too bad pain wise. Well on both of my middle of the night pee trips (no wonder we're so tired! lol) I had to hold my big watermelons on the walk to the bathroom cuz any movement was torture! More swollen today. So ur last ic test was 29dpo... is that what u are today? I am 21 dpo today. Have u been to dr or when will u go? Keep that serenity thats in ur name, girl!! Power of positive thinking!! :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

LP, so sorry to hear about your Grandpa, and what a lovely tribute to him. If I have another boy I intend to incorporate Robert into it somewhere for my grandfather.

And great news on the digi, although I must say if you read back I had a dreadful experience with them yesterday so I'm glad yours was a good one xo


----------



## shefali83

Oh btw forgot to mention. I got these blood tests done today. Was supposed to get them done after 6 weeks of mc to check the reasons behind it if any at all!

Thrombophilia profile
ANA
Lupus anticoagulant antibody
Anti Phospholoipid antibody( IgG and IgM)
Homocysteine levels
Anti Cardiolipin antibody(Igg and IgM)


----------



## MnJ

Can somebody tell me what kind of stool softener is ok to take?


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ and Bamagurl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:




SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 11th

Garfie: CD 7/ In TWW :coffee:

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed; Missing you M.I.A :thumbup:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / IN TWW :coffee: Testing Date: September 13th

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF shows :coffee:

HisGrace: CD 7/ IN TWW :coffee:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: CD4/ Waiting To "O" :sex: Test Date:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: CD/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :shrug: Testing: September 28th



Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ Symptoms are sore boobs, some nausea, tired, & witchy attitude :(

I go Friday morning to confirm pregnancy with my doctor then I will know when my first scan & hearing the baby's heartbeat will be!!!


----------



## kanicky73

Good Morning Ladies!

Janelly- I kind of thought that but who knows. Just to be sure we caught any egg that may or may not make an appearance we have been BDing every other day since the last day of AF. So if I did, Im sure we caught it! Or I should say I hope we caught it! I took another OPK today and again it still looks to be getting darker but still not as dark as the control line! grrrr I hate these OPK, just tell me yes or no damnit!!

Shefalia- hello cycle buddy! Yes the bloody spotting is all gone. Thank goodness cause it was freakin me out. Sounds like your OPK's are right on the money!!! Go get that eggy!!!! Oh also good luck on those tests, keep us posted. 

Angel- Yes I am still using the OPK's, still not seeing a line as dark as the control line though. So maybe I did miss it as far as testing for it goes. I sure hope either way that Im about to, or I already did. I will take either one cause we have been BDing every other day since AF left town. 

lpjkp- yes thanks for asking, we have been every other day which I have heard is best. I am sorry about your grandpa dear! That sucks! I know alot of people say things like they lived a long good life etc but it still stings!!! My prayers are with you and your family through your mourning!!! hugs! 

AFM- funny story for you girls today, so last night at about 9:15 a storm rolled in. Ten minutes later the power went out. So for about a half hour me and DH were sitting in the dark talking. My 13 year old was awake, in bed but awake, hoping the power would come back on soon and the 2 year was already fast asleep in her room. So the hubs says, hey arent we supposed to be hittin the work bench tonight??? (code for BD in our house) And I said yes but the power needs to come back on because right now its so quiet in here you can hear a pin drop. So he says, we dont need no dang power!! Lets go in the bathroom! HA HAHAHA, so there we were in the bathroom (door locked of course) me bent over the bathrom sink, hittin the work bench. I started to laugh and hes like ok, whats so funny. I said I cant help but think what a lovely story this would be 25 years from now, "ya well you were concieved in the bathroom during a power outage back in 2012" Needless to say, we got the job done, I went and layed on the couch and threw my legs over the back, actually fell asleep like this until the power went back on at about 12:20am. So lets hope it worked. I will say that it was, as storked put it the other day, very juicy sex! Hope that meant I was or am about to O!!
Other than that, spotting is gone, but very watery CM still today. OPK is a tad darker but still not as dark as control line. I will keep testing on them but I only have 3 left so if it doesnt go positive soon I think we are gonna stop BDing by Saturday. Im not usually that long of a cycle but I want to make sure Im not later cause of no Soy this month. 
Hope you all have a great day, ttyl!


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked...not weird about the working out...I did the same :)

Lp so sorry about your gramps. Great that you are honoring him in that way though. :) and YES I'm officially 2nd trimester!!!:happydance: last time we didn't make it this far so I'm stoked!!!!

Angel...I have a purebred Rottweiler who is absolutely amazing. She senses my moods, if I feel sick and when I'm having difficulty walking or standing she helps me out. I self trained her. I originally got/trained her for my old roommate who suffered from a heart condition and seizures. So she is very observant in that area as well. If she senses a seizure coming on she is trained to call 911. We had a special button that she could hit and it would call emergency personnel. Very protective of me lol even when DH and I play fight he needs to watch out bc she gets pissed haha!! Everyone asks me if I am worried about her around the new baby coming. Absolutely not. She is a very sweet girl and will most likely protect the new baby more then me Rolf!

As for me...I think I'm getting a cold dang it...welcome to you 2nd tri....here have sneezes, stuffy nose and a sore throat! *facepalm* lol as for all the stress from yesterday...got a huge apology from property management. The ladies boss felt so bad. She said she (the lady that pissed me off) is going through menopause and pissing everyone off haha!! When it comes to my dog, spoke to service dogs of FL and they are providing me with all the info needed bc under federal law I don't need to give them crap. I just need to prove she is up to date on shots, has a full time vet, and a letter from my doc saying she is needed. Called her vet, she goes in on Saturday for her boosters and rabies shot &doc said no problem with the letter. :happydance: doc appointment rescheduled for 1st week in Oct...and she is going to do all my paperwork for the department of edu. Yay! All is good! Now I must eat...bc bubs is hungry lol


----------



## kanicky73

oops, forgot you Storked. No it is not dumb! I try to not do anything strenuous or weird during every TWW! I cant help it I think because we are all so active in trying to concieve and know so soon that we try to make it absolutely perfect from day one! which is not a bad thing.


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz! so glad you are having a better day!! I just knew it all had to work out in the end!! Hugs, now go feed that peanut!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Kani! Juicy sex is da bomb!


----------



## kanicky73

haha yes it is!!! it was juicy and doggy!!!! LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

Niiiiiiiiceeeeee lol


----------



## armymama2012

angel- I am doing okay. So glad we got that out of our systems yesterday. Money has been really tight lately and now packing along with everything else that happens every day. We were just really stressed and not having enough "us" time to enjoy being married. We are going on a date on Friday I think (hopefully more than just dinner and a movie). I'm going to ask him if we can go bowling. We are just BDing right now when we feel like it. Wont be BDing tonight since hubby is in the field for training but most likely tomorrow. 

Never- Please update my cycle day. I am on cd 9 now. Still waiting to ovulate because I dont think it actually happened on Sunday. I am hoping I can test on September 28th, which happens to be the day before my due date for the pregnancy I miscarried.


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies.

LP- I'm so sorry about the passing of your Grandpa. I think that is amazing and so thoughtful of you to name your son after him. I was really close to my grandma. Her name was Evelyn. I always said if we had a girl I would name her Evee Lynn, but I have since changed my mind. Now if we ever had a girl I want to name her Sara Evelyn. Either way, she will be named after my grandma.

Kanicky- Alright! That's the way to go. I remember hubby and I had sex in the shower once. Ever since then our neighbor always looked at us funny and avoided talking to us. So it was one day I was working in the yard and my son was taking a shower with my husband and I could hear them talking clear as day. I was so embarrassed. I told my husband, but he said he could careless, he's a firm believer--if sex doesn't get loud, then you're not doing it right.:blush:

Storked- I don't think it's that big of a deal to skip working out, but I've heard if you worked out before regularly, then it shouldn't be a problem during pregnancy. 

Sweetz- I hope everything goes well with your dog, I bet she will be really protective of your baby, my dog is a total lemon. She is a Lab, pit, rotty mix. I remember after I had my son, I would leave our back door open to circulate air. Our power meter was in the back yard and Lucy, our dog, loved our meter man because he would give her treats and throw the ball for her. She knew him for 2 years, never a problem. When our son was born, he came into the yard to read the meter and she bit his hand so hard it was a bloody mess! I was so shocked. ANYONE, who came into the yard after our son was born got bit, but she took no interest in our son what so ever. 

I would write more personals, but I've got to play trains with the little man. I will write more later. Sorry...


----------



## Sweetz33

All my pets seem to know something is up. My cat lays on my tummy lol. My pit/lab mix gives me tummy kisses all the time. The rottie sniffs, kisses and puts head on tummy and growls if anyone or anything gets too close when she is having what I call "tummy time"


----------



## Sweetz33

Mmm chips and salsa hehe


----------



## Storked

Shefali how soon will you get results?

Never, I am testing the 18th ;)

Kanicky, juicy bathroom sex! Mmmm :)
Your cycle may be just fine and maybe you are missing your surge. I don't get the best results with OPKs but I do ovulate. :dust:
Yeah I don't want to sweat my butt off in the gym and possibly do something to hurt my chances

Sweetz, you settled my fears! I don't want to push myself. After a loss you are so paranoid about anything :)
Glad those peeps apologized and hope the cold is gone fast darling!
Animals are so perceptive! My cat is such a cuddle bug when I need to snuggle. They get it!

Janelley, haven't been the most regular in the gym since I got married. Dang it.
Have fun playing trains :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies....10 pages to read. After reading them, I was too tired to post. So I will do my best.

SWEETZ: WELCOME AND CONGRATS TO HITTING 2nd TRIMESTER!!!!! GOOOO YOU!!! it is def going to Fly By now. And welcome to the sinus club, unforunstely it's not a cold for me, it's everyday of nasal congestion, puffy face and nasty taste in my mouth still! Oh and I'm sooo sorry to hear ab your loss at 21 wks. That is a horrible tragedy to experience. Thank you for sharing it with us, you're def considered "Super Woman" in my book!

Stork: YAYYY you're in TWW!!! That came fast!! I know you BD that DH of yours crazy!!! You def had a relaxed approach Bc i would've guessed you were in TWW. these relaxed women must be know the trick!

Bama: YAYYY for an early scan to hear the babes HB!! 

AngelSerenity: I def agree with the other women, don't worry ma'am. And from your update it seems like it was just one of those pregnancy things that happens to drive us Ka-Craay-Zee. I'm glad to hear that you are going to see your doc so that they can help you with more reassurance. As my OB told me, just relax until you go....it's actually is easier to do then we think. 

Lpkjp: I know I'm the last one to respond the awful doc visit. But I agree with others, Change Docs ma'am.....I DID.. when my EX-DOC tried to be God. He didn't see me or my DH's hard working money anymore!! You'll be ok. I had 4 scan before I was 12wks pregnant with this pregnancy and my babe Heart is beating beautifully and growing beautifully Bc my belly has GOTTEN HUGE! We're here on this journey with you ma'am, you're not going to go through w/o us...for one....WE'RE NOISY WHEN IT COME TO TTC/PREGNANCY! And sooo sorry to hear about your Grandpa. May you find peace as the time passes.

Lisalee: HI TO MY BUMP BUDDY!! I'm a bit miserable, how are you feeling?

Armymama: September 22nd was suppose to be my due date for my 12wk pregnancy that ended in m/c. You're not mourning alone. But trust me when I say God has his hands in everything and his reasons for anything that happens in our lives. 

Hopestruck: How's that wedding planning going?

JanelleyBean: That kitchen is very beautiful. 

MnJ: it was a convo earlier about what to take for constipation Bc I ask that same question, can't remember since my bowels began to move so I never bought it.

Hi to Aspe, Garfie, Shefali Uhhhhh brain juices stopped again, forgive me ladies if I didn't type your name but Hi to all the wonderful Soon September/October BFP's ladies!!!

AFM: Well I feel physicly miserable. I'm gaining weight unintentionally and I'm not eating like I'm pregnant. My stomach is always full and feels heavy. Im feeling very unattractive. Nothing is making me feel better about myself...except my DH who tells me constantly I'm beautiful, and holds me and rub my belly when I'm feeling like slop. My clothes are ALL TO SMALL or OUTDATED!! My DH is taken me on a shopping spree to buy me new clothes this wknd but I'm sooo lazy I just don't feel like going anywhere. Hes a confused puppy right now. O yea, and I've gotten a yeast infection my OB told me to go get some Monistat, Bc they dont give their prego women pills(which I wouldnt have taken anyway) I get constant headaches(not drinking enough water).........And the list goes on....I'm sure yal get my drift. But I def love reading yal women comments. Be good ladies!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey thanks never! I'm no super woman though....although my DH calls me his "Ninja Warrior" haha I get the headaches too...and am dealing with the lazies and clothes issue. I don't even fit into my DH clothes so I stole 2 pairs of his son's shorts bc he is wears those super baggy clothes. I feel like a frump. I wish my face would clear up though...that bothers me a lot. What do you think you are having? I'm hoping boy...but I don't know. My symptoms have totally changed. Huge appetite, no ms, lazy some days, other day can't stop me haha I have the round ligament pain from the stretching...I feel pretty good though. Starting to feel optimistic and the worry and fear is stopping.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ and Bamagurl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:




SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 18th

Garfie: CD 7/ In TWW :coffee;

BayBeeEm: CD1/ AF showed; Missing you M.I.A 

Janelleybean: CD:7 / IN TWW Testing Date: September 13th

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF shows :thumbup:

HisGrace: CD 7/ IN TWW :coffee:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: CD4/ Waiting To "O" :wacko: Test Date:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: CD/ Waiting to "O" :shrug:

armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :flower: Testing: September 28th



Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


----------



## Storked

Never :hugs: hope you start feeling better honey


----------



## nevergivingup

Hii Sweetz: Hey In my book any person that can give birth is a Supet woman, and any woman that can continue on after a Loss(s) is a Rare Jewel that should be cherished. But don't let a man hear this, he'll think Im crazy!!lol You and I have similar Symptns. My m/s has left with the exception of once a week nausea. My face is def pimpled up...WHHYYYY(I never had this with any other pregnancies) and I'm def thinking I'm having a boy Bc all my friends who just had babies that I talk too had none if my Symptns and they ended up with girls. I DON'T KNOW SWEETZ!! I'm going with your doc it's no way possible to know except by gender U/S. So I'm leaning towards a boy Bc I want to give that gift to my DH, as his first son. And no need to worry Sweetz, you're in 2nd trimester, Gurllll you made it!!! Now relax and be lazy....we deserve it...it's our reward to feel like a frump...with pimples!!


----------



## Sweetz33

You just made me lol...my dog just turned her head and looked at me like I'm nuts....I have been getting that look from her more often these days. My DH said as long as I eat enough, I can be lazy alllllll day. Since I live in a god awful hot state he rather i stay indoors. He doesn't want me overheating or getting dehydrated. He just started going to school 3 days a week to move up in his company. He is really trying to make things right. I'm trying to find a sewing machine with no luck. I decided to keep me busy, I am going to make most of my nursery things. It will also save $. I got told by my DH that I should start making nursery sets and sell them.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahaha, your furbaby knows something is in that oven of yours. And YAYYY for your DH going bk to school to better himself in his company that's a great investment. My DH is doing the same thing after I finish my schooling. Aww Sweetz that is def a great and fun idea about the sewing. I would love to do that too, to make it personal, but this girl over here don't know the first thing to using a sewing machine. But Sweetz, that's def a money making hobby. To make blankets with names on them for the babies. I will be your first customer Bc I want one.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehehe maybe I should look into it...


----------



## kanicky73

Wish u lived closer cause I would borrow you my sewing machine!


----------



## Sweetz33

Well dang it lol


----------



## bamagurl

Aw never hope you get to feeling better! Yay for thinking of boy! I guess we will see if you are right or not, it will be here before you know it! 

Sweetz if you start selling blankets let me know! I would certainly love to buy one!

I need to start drinking more water and not as much diet coke, I just HATE water *blah* As for breaking out right now *knock on wood* my skin has cleared up but I do already have a bloat baby belly, which I have also heard somewhere could be a sign of needing to drink more water


----------



## Sweetz33

I drank kool aid, and those powders you mix with water bc I hate water but needed the hydration. If I start the blankets I will most definetly let you know....first step is the sewing machine hehe


----------



## bamagurl

I bought a few of those to put in my water! I went and got one now :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I hate water but will drink the hell out of that stuff! Lol


----------



## MnJ

Id be a customer too, sweetz!!


----------



## janelleybean

Hey ladies. 

Sweetz- have you tried putting fruit in your water? You can slice up a lemon/orange/lime and put it in a pitcher of ice water.. gives it a littler flavor. Also, if you have some ice cube trays you can freeze berries in them with water and that flavors your ice as well. I found that helped me drink more water when I was trying to quit soda. Now all I drink is water. Also try craigslist for a sewing machine, I posted an add saying I wanted one and someone just gave me one, and it's a really nice Brother sewing machine. 

For the acne, I had that too when I was pregnant with my son, so I'm calling it right now, Never and sweetz, you're having boys!! The best thing that worked for me were baby wipes! I wiped my face a couple of times a day with scent free baby wipes, and it worked wonders. Worth a shot...

Best of luck to you ladies.


----------



## bamagurl

I may have to try the fruit in the water & berries in ice cubes! That sounds like it would make water more tolerable to drink! Thanks Janelleybean!


----------



## janelleybean

No problem! I've got all sorts of tricks and tips up my sleeves. I totally revamped my diet at the beginning of the year to live a little healthier.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Jane!


----------



## Storked

Haha Sweetz I want a sewing machine too- I have skirt patterns that I am eager to make. Haven't sewn since HS but it wasn't hard so doubt it will be hard to relearn :)

Bama, I have the hardest time finding powdered mixes that I like! My favorite is green tea peach mango but has caffeine. GRRR.

Janelley, I will have to try Craigslist myself. *What a great idea!

And ladies I had a friend who had the worst acne ever when pregnant and she had a little girl. Just saying ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I didn't realize how *eh hem* big I have gotten lol 

Here is the progression...


----------



## CatchBabyDust

ive decided that im going for an october bfp and not september...mc in august......I'm trying the EMSP!! waiting for af though...-_-


----------



## CatchBabyDust

when did af show for u after ur mc??


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- you have got the cutest freakin' bump I have ever seen. I love the pics! 

Catch- My period started 28 days after my MC, but I know every woman is different. I've heard anywhere from 4-6 weeks. If you don't mind me asking, how many weeks has it been since your MC?


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I want a bump!

Catch, I am so sorry for your loss dear. My first AF after loss came after 32 days.

Had a moment of negativity today but I think my sisters talked me down :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Jane- its been 3 weeks


----------



## CatchBabyDust

stroked- thank u


----------



## CatchBabyDust

btw guys when u say 32 and 28 days..do u mean since the first day of mc ..or after all the bleeding u counted?


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz~ aww such a cute bump!!!

catch~ i got af 40 days after my mmc & I also had a d&c


----------



## bamagurl

I counted from the day I had the d&C


----------



## Storked

I had a D&C as well Catch but I had started to miscarry the day before. The first day of bleeding is CD1. So my cycle lasted 32 days. Hope that helps!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Do u know anyone who didn't have a d&c...and miscarried with pills..thats what i did and dr said i was clean and didn't need a d&c..cant help but be a little nervous...been having wacko pregnancy symptoms since yesterday!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

..worried if my hcg didnt go down...i didnt check X*(


----------



## Storked

Catch, I started to miscarry naturally before my D&C. That first day of blood is CD 1. So my cycle had started before my D&C. Make sense?
You can POAS and see if you still get positives as a way of checking HCG


----------



## bamagurl

I agree with storked on the poas thing!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

thats an idea!...thanks :))


----------



## lisalee1

MnJ- LOL! You're having the same problem with your boobs that I had about 6-7 wks. My boobs were so sore they burned when I changed positions in my sleep! Now my boobs aren't sore at all. So hang in there. :)
Also, I used prune juice for constipation. 

LPJ- It's great to hear from you again. I'm very sorry about of your grandpa but love the idea of incorporating his name if you have a boy. It's also nice that he had something to be excited about (your baby) before he passed. I'm sure it made him very happy.
I love the idea of a pregnancy journal. I kept thinking about starting one but was too lazy. Too late now :( But I hope you fill yours with lots of memories. Make sure to take pics of your stomach each week. 

Bama- Sorry your nausea started so early. I hope it doesn't get too bad for you. 

Kanicky- That was a great story about the power being out. Would be awesome if that was when you conceived!

Sweetz- Congrats on making the 2nd trimester!!! :dance: Have you started perusing the 2nd tri threads yet? WOW! I just looked at your pics and yes, you are GROWING!!! I still look like your 10 weeks pic. Hoping my bump grows soon like yours. :)

Never- Hey bump buddy! Sorry that you're not feeling so hot. Hopefully, getting some new comfortable clothes will make you feel better. I've scaled back my water drinking too b/c quite frankly, I was sick of drinking it. I bought some powdered flavorings to add to my water so I would have more tolerance for it. Maybe you can try that. 

AFM- Thank you ladies again for the great snack ideas. I am armed with snacks for tomorrow! I got chips & salsa, fruit snacks, goldfish, and granola bars. I never made it the fruit section of the store. Maybe next time. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Ty Lisa! Im staying right here and only her bc you ladies are who we're here from the loss, to the trying, to my bfp to today. No need to go elsewhere <3


----------



## bamagurl

Aww sweetz!! 

Thanks Lisa! With my daughter I was horribly sick but it didn't start till 6 weeks


----------



## HisGrace

Catch - I didn't get AF until 6 weeks after I miscarried. I didn't have my levels checked so after 4 weeks, I tested and got a positive and thought we had fallen pregnant again right away. :( Everyone's different...


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I just ate 2, count em *2* chili dogs....wtf?! I normally hate hot dogs....let alone spicy chili....man my lil beans has a weird appetite lol steak, chips/salsa, chili dogs, apple cin oatmeal lol

Red meat, salty and spicy......boy? Lol!


----------



## bamagurl

Yum chili dogs sound good!!


----------



## Sweetz33

They were good! *burp*


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I love you :)
And your little bean has great taste in food!


----------



## Sweetz33

Aww shucks Storked!:blush:

I took one of those gender quizzes...boy. I then took 4 other different ones....boy...Chinese predictor thingy....boy......hmm.......lol


----------



## Storked

Isn't there a baking soda one? :)


----------



## Sweetz33

No idea what you are talking about girl lol


----------



## Storked

Some gender test where you pee and it either fizzes or doesn't lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! Umm...ok haha


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey thanks never! I'm no super woman though....although my DH calls me his "Ninja Warrior" haha I get the headaches too...and am dealing with the lazies and clothes issue. I don't even fit into my DH clothes so I stole 2 pairs of his son's shorts bc he is wears those super baggy clothes. I feel like a frump. I wish my face would clear up though...that bothers me a lot. What do you think you are having? I'm hoping boy...but I don't know. My symptoms have totally changed. Huge appetite, no ms, lazy some days, other day can't stop me haha I have the round ligament pain from the stretching...I feel pretty good though. Starting to feel optimistic and the worry and fear is stopping.

Hope you feel better soon..at the end its all worth it as you already know :hugs::thumbup::flower:


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> I drank kool aid, and those powders you mix with water bc I hate water but needed the hydration. If I start the blankets I will most definetly let you know....first step is the sewing machine hehe

I do the same.. i get flavoured powders and mix with water.. I HATE water too :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Sweetz- have you tried putting fruit in your water? You can slice up a lemon/orange/lime and put it in a pitcher of ice water.. gives it a littler flavor. Also, if you have some ice cube trays you can freeze berries in them with water and that flavors your ice as well. I found that helped me drink more water when I was trying to quit soda. Now all I drink is water. Also try craigslist for a sewing machine, I posted an add saying I wanted one and someone just gave me one, and it's a really nice Brother sewing machine.
> 
> For the acne, I had that too when I was pregnant with my son, so I'm calling it right now, Never and sweetz, you're having boys!! The best thing that worked for me were baby wipes! I wiped my face a couple of times a day with scent free baby wipes, and it worked wonders. Worth a shot...
> 
> Best of luck to you ladies.

awesome tips dear :thumbup: thanks ..it will help all of us :hugs::kiss:


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok I didn't realize how *eh hem* big I have gotten lol
> 
> Here is the progression...
> 
> View attachment 471719

wow :happydance::happydance: loving it :baby::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

CatchBabyDust said:


> Do u know anyone who didn't have a d&c...and miscarried with pills..thats what i did and dr said i was clean and didn't need a d&c..cant help but be a little nervous...been having wacko pregnancy symptoms since yesterday!

Hi dear :flower:

I miscarried with pills. I counted day 1 as the day when i passed the baby and the sac. 
so i got my af after 29 days. 
i also got a positive opk 14 before days before the af. if i count from 1st day of the bleed then 31 days. 

My cycles were regular at 26. till last year they were 28. always been 28. only this year they went from 28 to 26. so since jan i was getting 26 days cycle.


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Janelly- I kind of thought that but who knows. Just to be sure we caught any egg that may or may not make an appearance we have been BDing every other day since the last day of AF. So if I did, Im sure we caught it! Or I should say I hope we caught it! I took another OPK today and again it still looks to be getting darker but still not as dark as the control line! grrrr I hate these OPK, just tell me yes or no damnit!!
> 
> Shefalia- hello cycle buddy! Yes the bloody spotting is all gone. Thank goodness cause it was freakin me out. Sounds like your OPK's are right on the money!!! Go get that eggy!!!! Oh also good luck on those tests, keep us posted.
> 
> Angel- Yes I am still using the OPK's, still not seeing a line as dark as the control line though. So maybe I did miss it as far as testing for it goes. I sure hope either way that Im about to, or I already did. I will take either one cause we have been BDing every other day since AF left town.
> 
> lpjkp- yes thanks for asking, we have been every other day which I have heard is best. I am sorry about your grandpa dear! That sucks! I know alot of people say things like they lived a long good life etc but it still stings!!! My prayers are with you and your family through your mourning!!! hugs!
> 
> AFM- funny story for you girls today, so last night at about 9:15 a storm rolled in. Ten minutes later the power went out. So for about a half hour me and DH were sitting in the dark talking. My 13 year old was awake, in bed but awake, hoping the power would come back on soon and the 2 year was already fast asleep in her room. So the hubs says, hey arent we supposed to be hittin the work bench tonight??? (code for BD in our house) And I said yes but the power needs to come back on because right now its so quiet in here you can hear a pin drop. So he says, we dont need no dang power!! Lets go in the bathroom! HA HAHAHA, so there we were in the bathroom (door locked of course) me bent over the bathrom sink, hittin the work bench. I started to laugh and hes like ok, whats so funny. I said I cant help but think what a lovely story this would be 25 years from now, "ya well you were concieved in the bathroom during a power outage back in 2012" Needless to say, we got the job done, I went and layed on the couch and threw my legs over the back, actually fell asleep like this until the power went back on at about 12:20am. So lets hope it worked. I will say that it was, as storked put it the other day, very juicy sex! Hope that meant I was or am about to O!!
> Other than that, spotting is gone, but very watery CM still today. OPK is a tad darker but still not as dark as control line. I will keep testing on them but I only have 3 left so if it doesnt go positive soon I think we are gonna stop BDing by Saturday. Im not usually that long of a cycle but I want to make sure Im not later cause of no Soy this month.
> Hope you all have a great day, ttyl!

thanks sweety will keep you all updated. i am anxiously waiting for the test results :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali how soon will you get results?
> 
> Never, I am testing the 18th ;)
> 
> Kanicky, juicy bathroom sex! Mmmm :)
> Your cycle may be just fine and maybe you are missing your surge. I don't get the best results with OPKs but I do ovulate. :dust:
> Yeah I don't want to sweat my butt off in the gym and possibly do something to hurt my chances
> 
> Sweetz, you settled my fears! I don't want to push myself. After a loss you are so paranoid about anything :)
> Glad those peeps apologized and hope the cold is gone fast darling!
> Animals are so perceptive! My cat is such a cuddle bug when I need to snuggle. They get it!
> 
> Janelley, haven't been the most regular in the gym since I got married. Dang it.
> Have fun playing trains :)

i ll probably start getting them today on my email. i think i ll have all by monday !


----------



## shefali83

AFM : i am quite stressed.. i started temping just 4 days back from cd 10. i am cd 13 rightnow. 

my temps were like- 
cd10 - negative opk - 97.2 (7:30 am)
cd11- positive opk - 97.3 (7:10 am)
cd12 - positive opk - 97.2 (6:10 am ..woke up at 3:30 as well to pee)
cd 13 - i am yet to test - 97.3 (6:am)



Whats with the temps..:wacko: its a new thermometer.. could that be a prob? maybe battery :wacko: or am i not ovulating :(

Can someone PLEASE help :cry:

This is my first af since the mmc. i think i did Ovulate after mmc as well becuase i got a positive opk and got my first af 14 days after as exactly expected by me.

This month i am expecting my af on 20th so i should be ovulating today.

Another thing *TMI warning*:

Last night BD was soooo tiring... DH took a loooong time to finish :wacko: and i obviously got sore after a while. then it was like.. please finish fast.. or atleast finish :shrug: 

He did finally :spermy:

On top of that he is quite (tmi) big so you know.. :cry::cry::cry:
and i guess i am quite ..oh..well.. you know.. tight :cry::cry::cry:

I usually try and stay away from sex because of that which i deep down know bothers dh. we are very close, in absolute love and honest with each other so both of us know the issues.. he doesnt really complain though but i kno that it is important to him which is obvious and i can feel it! :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Shefali - When you take your temp hun it has to be at the same time no matter whether it is a weekend or weekday. Your temp must be taken before you talk, drink or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink:

A lot of us use FF to input our temperatures see my chart below hun.

Good luck

LPJ - Both sets of my Grandparents are dead and I am so glad I incorporated my eldest name - as when he says mum where did my name come from I can tell him a very strong lovely man and hopefully you will be just the same:flower:

Janelley - Your kitchen is like a show kitchen I hope you have lots of parties as it looks like an entertaining kitchen to me :winkwink: love love love the pic of your little one in the sink:flower:

Sweetz - :happydance: you made it to the second tri - hope your symptoms are easing now, so glad you wasn't the porcelain goddess the other day and it was just little one demanding food as they do:winkwink:

Never - Hope you enjoy the shopping spree - some new clothes will make you feel better hope your symptoms are also easing:flower:

Lisalee - Snacking is a good idea in fact anything to do with food is a good idea as far as I'm concerned:haha:

Bama - How are you doing hun - still nice and relaxed I hope:flower:

Storked - :happydance: not long until testing now how is your tww going (take a look at my chart) not sure what's going on with me am I in the tww or not:shrug:

Catch - :hi: what is EMSP? do you mean SMEP so sorry for your loss hun:flower:

Angel - Hope you are ok hun and a bit more relaxed:flower:

Love to all the ladies I missed, I'm useless at keeping up at the moment I do try but yesterday was quite an emotional day as my eldest went to Senior school - he suffers with autism so he was bouncing off the walls last night:winkwink:

I also have my avon to keep me busy I now have two rounds one which involves a fair bit of travelling (well a least a bus ride away) I do enjoy it though and the make up perks are fab, I cannot work full time due to my sons condition which is stupid as like most of you I have a degree and have never been able to put it to any use:cry:

One more thing my chart is still showing no cross hairs so not sure if I am in the tww or what but I WILL start testing on the 10th :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Shefali - When you take your temp hun it has to be at the same time no matter whether it is a weekend or weekday. Your temp must be taken before you talk, drink or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink:
> 
> A lot of us use FF to input our temperatures see my chart below hun.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> LPJ - Both sets of my Grandparents are dead and I am so glad I incorporated my eldest name - as when he says mum where did my name come from I can tell him a very strong lovely man and hopefully you will be just the same:flower:
> 
> Janelley - Your kitchen is like a show kitchen I hope you have lots of parties as it looks like an entertaining kitchen to me :winkwink: love love love the pic of your little one in the sink:flower:
> 
> Sweetz - :happydance: you made it to the second tri - hope your symptoms are easing now, so glad you wasn't the porcelain goddess the other day and it was just little one demanding food as they do:winkwink:
> 
> Never - Hope you enjoy the shopping spree - some new clothes will make you feel better hope your symptoms are also easing:flower:
> 
> Lisalee - Snacking is a good idea in fact anything to do with food is a good idea as far as I'm concerned:haha:
> 
> Bama - How are you doing hun - still nice and relaxed I hope:flower:
> 
> Storked - :happydance: not long until testing now how is your tww going (take a look at my chart) not sure what's going on with me am I in the tww or not:shrug:
> 
> Catch - :hi: what is EMSP? do you mean SMEP so sorry for your loss hun:flower:
> 
> Angel - Hope you are ok hun and a bit more relaxed:flower:
> 
> Love to all the ladies I missed, I'm useless at keeping up at the moment I do try but yesterday was quite an emotional day as my eldest went to Senior school - he suffers with autism so he was bouncing off the walls last night:winkwink:
> 
> I also have my avon to keep me busy I now have two rounds one which involves a fair bit of travelling (well a least a bus ride away) I do enjoy it though and the make up perks are fab, I cannot work full time due to my sons condition which is stupid as like most of you I have a degree and have never been able to put it to any use:cry:
> 
> One more thing my chart is still showing no cross hairs so not sure if I am in the tww or what but I WILL start testing on the 10th :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

ya i dont get up, drink or sleep but timing issue will be there always as my lab wakes me up anytime after 5:45 ..cant help that :nope:


----------



## Storked

Morning Garfie! This TWW has been more of an emotional roller coaster than anything else and I still have a while. Darn it :)
The chart is confusing but I say you are in the TWW dang it! The 10th is just about here!

When I worked at the lumber yard I would bring Avon catalogs into the office with me and me and the bookkeeper would plan our purchases- though I bought Mark and she bought Avon :D sometimes I really miss my job


----------



## garfie

Shefali - Go on a site called BBT adjuster put in the details and see if that helps.

You can always make a note like you have of your temps and the time you actually took them.

Don't forget you need to have at least 3 hours sleep as well before taking your temp:flower:

So long as you use the temp adjuster all the time it shouldn't make to much of a difference. Hope that all makes sense:flower:

Storked - I've gotta say it's fairly hard work as I'm the shop, accountant, delivery girl, package department, admin, telephone queries etc:haha:

I am loving it - so now I do a round in the village this is my third campaign and I have over 20 customers I started off with a lot less so everytime I expand (not me the round:haha:) it gets more demanding :dohh: but it's great as I'm not allowed to work full time due to my sons autism:cry: and of course it means I'm not stuck in I get to meet a variety of people. It just means that I don't get on here as much as I would like:cry:

I'm even thinking about investing in one of those trolleys (the one old people wheel) because those books way a ton:haha:

Do you think that's why my boobs are sore - I've been having a workout while walking:winkwink:

Sorry your tww has been a rollercoaster - I haven't had time to really think about mine (if I'm in it of course):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Shefali - Go on a site called BBT adjuster put in the details and see if that helps.
> 
> You can always make a note like you have of your temps and the time you actually took them.
> 
> Don't forget you need to have at least 3 hours sleep as well before taking your temp:flower:
> 
> So long as you use the temp adjuster all the time it shouldn't make to much of a difference. Hope that all makes sense:flower:
> 
> Storked - I've gotta say it's fairly hard work as I'm the shop, accountant, delivery girl, package department, admin, telephone queries etc:haha:
> 
> I am loving it - so now I do a round in the village this is my third campaign and I have over 20 customers I started off with a lot less so everytime I expand (not me the round:haha:) it gets more demanding :dohh: but it's great as I'm not allowed to work full time due to my sons autism:cry: and of course it means I'm not stuck in I get to meet a variety of people. It just means that I don't get on here as much as I would like:cry:
> 
> I'm even thinking about investing in one of those trolleys (the one old people wheel) because those books way a ton:haha:
> 
> Do you think that's why my boobs are sore - I've been having a workout while walking:winkwink:
> 
> Sorry your tww has been a rollercoaster - I haven't had time to really think about mine (if I'm in it of course):haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I was charting on FF. used the bbt adjuster.. very helpful dear! thanks a ton!! :flower::kiss:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

shefali83 said:


> CatchBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> Do u know anyone who didn't have a d&c...and miscarried with pills..thats what i did and dr said i was clean and didn't need a d&c..cant help but be a little nervous...been having wacko pregnancy symptoms since yesterday!
> 
> Hi dear :flower:
> 
> I miscarried with pills. I counted day 1 as the day when i passed the baby and the sac.
> so i got my af after 29 days.
> i also got a positive opk 14 before days before the af. if i count from 1st day of the bleed then 31 days.
> 
> My cycles were regular at 26. till last year they were 28. always been 28. only this year they went from 28 to 26. so since jan i was getting 26 days cycle.Click to expand...

Thanks for replying..now im gona annoy u with my follow up questions...:
how long did u bleed for..? i bled for 8 days and spotted for 5 days..and now im getting some clear to yellow to white discharges..every 5 days its a different texture...i did recognize the ewcm when it came though..and btw, did u try that month or did you wait? I am waiting to try but not careful either..


----------



## shefali83

CatchBabyDust said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CatchBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> Do u know anyone who didn't have a d&c...and miscarried with pills..thats what i did and dr said i was clean and didn't need a d&c..cant help but be a little nervous...been having wacko pregnancy symptoms since yesterday!
> 
> Hi dear :flower:
> 
> I miscarried with pills. I counted day 1 as the day when i passed the baby and the sac.
> so i got my af after 29 days.
> i also got a positive opk 14 before days before the af. if i count from 1st day of the bleed then 31 days.
> 
> My cycles were regular at 26. till last year they were 28. always been 28. only this year they went from 28 to 26. so since jan i was getting 26 days cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for replying..now im gona annoy u with my follow up questions...:
> how long did u bleed for..? i bled for 8 days and spotted for 5 days..and now im getting some clear to yellow to white discharges..every 5 days its a different texture...i did recognize the ewcm when it came though..and btw, did u try that month or did you wait? I am waiting to try but not careful either..Click to expand...

Ask as much as you want :haha:
I bled for about 13-14 days total. I had EWCM right after i stopped spotting and my hcg went to 0. That's what made me check with the opk. I got the positive 3-4 days after the bleeding stopped. We did bd just once but i guess i was late and had missed the eggy by then. Also i think hormones were all messed up as i had spotting from 2dpo till 7dpo and finally got af on 14dpo. Af lasting about 8 days. Mine usually lasts 4-5 normally.
Our doc asked us to try after we get our first af. So here we are trying like crazy this month. I am ovulating today ..
BTW i had the MMC this july. Took the pills on 25th and started bleeding the same day. Passed the baby and the sac on the 27th. Got all clear scan on 11th august.


----------



## Sweetz33

Argh....so my DH alarm went off right? I'm wide awake...he fell back asleep and HE is the one that needs to get up bc he has class. :growlmad: I am going to have to wake his butt up again.....oh well at least my oatmeal tastes good lol


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Argh....so my DH alarm went off right? I'm wide awake...he fell back asleep and HE is the one that needs to get up bc he has class. :growlmad: I am going to have to wake his butt up again.....oh well at least my oatmeal tastes good lol

Good morning sweetz :flower: what time is it there ? enjoy the oatmeal :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Well I was up at 4:30 to pee...but his alarm woke me up at 5:45....he got up at 6:40. It is now 6;55. He gave me horrible attitude too. Why? Bc his tshirts were in the dryer not completely dry. Wow...really?! I went off on him...I was up until 1 am making sure his damn jeans that he washed at the last minute were dry and wrinkle free bc God forbid they have wrinkles! Made his flipping coffee, packed the car, backed it out of the garage (bc honestly he sucks at backing up and I would like my car to stay scratch/dent free) made sure he had his disgusting cigs, took care of the dogs, put out the recycling...all he did was bitch and get dressed. Then has the nerve to get grumpy and have attitude with me?!:dohh::growlmad:

And here it is about 10 minutes after he has left....he calls...."thank you honey, I love you" yeah....I just went uh huh....how about a I'm sorry for being such a douche this morning? Yah, that would of been nice...:haha:


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Well I was up at 4:30 to pee...but his alarm woke me up at 5:45....he got up at 6:40. It is now 6;55. He gave me horrible attitude too. Why? Bc his tshirts were in the dryer not completely dry. Wow...really?! I went off on him...I was up until 1 am making sure his damn jeans that he washed at the last minute were dry and wrinkle free bc God forbid they have wrinkles! Made his flipping coffee, packed the car, backed it out of the garage (bc honestly he sucks at backing up and I would like my car to stay scratch/dent free) made sure he had his disgusting cigs, took care of the dogs, put out the recycling...all he did was bitch and get dressed. Then has the nerve to get grumpy and have attitude with me?!:dohh::growlmad:
> 
> And here it is about 10 minutes after he has left....he calls...."thank you honey, I love you" yeah....I just went uh huh....how about a I'm sorry for being such a douche this morning? Yah, that would of been nice...:haha:

hehe it happens with me as well when dh is getting late for office.. throws attitude all over.. and once he is in office..he texts saying sorry and i love you :haha::haha: men men men :dohh:


----------



## Sweetz33

Well now I'm trying to fall back asleep and kitty thinks it is use mommy's face as a toy time....*sigh* oh well...lol


----------



## garfie

Maybe catch a nap later in the day Sweetz - cos the kitty aint gonna let you sleep :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Well now I'm trying to fall back asleep and kitty thinks it is use mommy's face as a toy time....*sigh* oh well...lol

I can totally relate!! my lab does the same :dohh:


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz33 said:


> Well I was up at 4:30 to pee...but his alarm woke me up at 5:45....he got up at 6:40. It is now 6;55. He gave me horrible attitude too. Why? Bc his tshirts were in the dryer not completely dry. Wow...really?! I went off on him...I was up until 1 am making sure his damn jeans that he washed at the last minute were dry and wrinkle free bc God forbid they have wrinkles! Made his flipping coffee, packed the car, backed it out of the garage (bc honestly he sucks at backing up and I would like my car to stay scratch/dent free) made sure he had his disgusting cigs, took care of the dogs, put out the recycling...all he did was bitch and get dressed. Then has the nerve to get grumpy and have attitude with me?!:dohh::growlmad:
> 
> And here it is about 10 minutes after he has left....he calls...."thank you honey, I love you" yeah....I just went uh huh....how about a I'm sorry for being such a douche this morning? Yah, that would of been nice...:haha:

LOL! He DID apologize! You just missed it. :haha:


----------



## lisalee1

Shefali- What time is it where you are? I'm thinking you are about 12-14 hours ahead?


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Shefali- What time is it where you are? I'm thinking you are about 12-14 hours ahead?

its 5:10 PM here :haha:


----------



## Storked

Garfie, :hugs: dear. I bet you are in the TWW! And that is why you have sore boobs ;)
And it is good that you enjoy what you do :)

Sweetz, my dang hubby's alarm never wakes me up- he has too lol! I can sleep through anything :D
Enjoy your breakfast!
And kitties can be delightfully creepy. I woke up to whiskers in my face the other day and my cat had just been in my face, staring at me until I woke up. And then he whined. Darned furry kid lol


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey ladies! I'm just joining this group. I had a MMC at 12 weeks on May 7 this year, followed by a D&C. It took a while but my cycles got back to regular, being about 24 days, which is a few days shorter than they were before the pregnancy. I didn't think I'd be back here so soon, but AF was due on Tuesday, and no sign of her yet. I had a bit of cramping and kept running to the bathroom because I felt like I was going to start. I'm having pregnancy symptoms, but getting negative tests. Anyway, I guess the waiting game has begun. Either AF will make a surprise visit (fashoinably late) OR I'll eventually get that BFP.


----------



## Storked

Welcome ESwemba :flower:
So sorry for your loss. I had a MMC too :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## shefali83

ESwemba84 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm just joining this group. I had a MMC at 12 weeks on May 7 this year, followed by a D&C. It took a while but my cycles got back to regular, being about 24 days, which is a few days shorter than they were before the pregnancy. I didn't think I'd be back here so soon, but AF was due on Tuesday, and no sign of her yet. I had a bit of cramping and kept running to the bathroom because I felt like I was going to start. I'm having pregnancy symptoms, but getting negative tests. Anyway, I guess the waiting game has begun. Either AF will make a surprise visit (fashoinably late) OR I'll eventually get that BFP.

So sorry for your loss dear :hugs: 
Did you find out the reason?
I too had a MMC july this year!

hope you get your bfp. Late periods are not welcome here :thumbup::thumbup: :winkwink: :dust:


----------



## Krissy485

Hi LAdies I am alive lol

Ok I only got to page 363 and I will have to catch up on the rest later but here is what i got for now:

Kanicky-omg too funny about the lights out sex. We always joke that our son was conceived during the coldest winter ever in 2005 bc we were trying to stay warm hahahaha

Lpjkp-sorry about your grandpa!!! :hugs: 

Angel- glad to see your doing better!

Bama-yay for your appointment tomorrow!!

Sweetz- I just love rots!!! When we finally get our own house in the country we are geeting a german rot..dh loves their big heads lolbut my aunt had raised them for years and they are the most loving dog as long as you train them right just like any dog a great owner equals a great dog! Kind of like kids lol.great idea about the homemade baby stuffpeople go crazy over it! Nice baby bump!!

Never- HI lady!!! My sons bdays are sept 14th and sept 20th so I will think about your little guy on sept 22!! For my mc in april the baby was schedule to be delivered on Oct 29th so I know that will be a hard day for me

Janelley- now see I had bad acne with my daughter and not my sons lol...

AFM- AF is in full force and is actaully heavier and a little more painful than normal and even than mc in august? IDK.....got homework done this am already yay...now i have to get butt in shower and get little man ready for kindergarten today! Also see dr today at 3pm est...so i will post later...i miss you ladies things have just been crazy!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Thank you, and no, I never found out why. I guess they don't do extensive testing unless you've had multiple miscarriages.


----------



## TTCSecrets

I had a D and C 17/8/12. Stopped bleeding after a few days and have been getting negative HPTS for two weeks, so i am definitely looking for a Sept/Oct BFP, Hopefully before my AF, fingers and toes crossed, anyone in the same boat as me?? xx

I am worried though, i have since yesterday, been sneezing horrendously but no cold, which is a pregnancy symptom with my first pregnancy, i had a slight spotting yesterday, only when i wiped it was kind of pinkish, and i cant stop peeing so im terrified that theres some remaining tissue and my body thinks it is pregnant again :(


----------



## Storked

Yay for AF Krissy!

Welcome TTCSecrets :flower:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Storked :) Bit new to this and unsure how it all works but im getting there! Just really worried xxx


----------



## Storked

I understand :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

RAWR!

I finally got to sleep bc kitty lost interest in my face...then th freaking phone rings and wakes me up :growlmad: I almost cussd out the person....but hey at least it is good news...they are FINALLY fixing the roof


----------



## TTCSecrets

Is anyone in or been in my boat?

D and C 17/8... Bleeding and pain stopped a few days later, nothing since, negative HPTs for two weeks.. Yesterday has slight pink spotting/discharge when i wiped and peeing alot and sneezing every four minutes * theres another one* .. No spotting since yesterday when i wipe... 

I am terrified i have an infection, or that there is tissue remaining that is making my body still think its pregnant but HPTs are still negative ? 

The docs cant get me seen for another two weeks which doesnt help so i have rang the hospital to see about a follow up scan but waiting for a call back three hours later :/ 

Anyone similar to me? I am hoping for a BFP before my AF ( we can hope cant we ) But i know three weeks is too soon to get caught again after a D and C, its not impossible but unlikely as far as my luck goes. ... 

:( And to be honest i have found more comfort from these forums and reading them than i have from doctors or family members so thought it was time to stop lurking and start posting., Everyone seems so friendly and we all understand, help me lol? xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Can't say I can relate ttc I'm sorry. I was one of the rare ones that bled for only a few days after my d&c and had a normal period exactly 28 days later. My d&c regulated my cycle.


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy485 said:


> Sweetz- I just love rots!!! When we finally get our own house in the country we are geeting a german rot..dh loves their big heads lolbut my aunt had raised them for years and they are the most loving dog as long as you train them right just like any dog a great owner equals a great dog! Kind of like kids lol.great idea about the homemade baby stuffpeople go crazy over it! Nice baby bump!!

When you do, let me know! My breeder is amazing!! Wonderful champion lines. Great temperament. Big furry babies lol!! He gives a wonderful 5 year warranty on the hips too. When I get my next one, I'm definetly going back to him. We had a snafoo with her papers (old roommate stole the papers so I couldn't register her) he stopped her from registering her, put all information solely in my name AND gave me the pin code in case I wanted to show or breed her. When I purchased her, I purchased her as "pet only" so on the original paperwork, there was no code. If you are interested I can PM you the website. He is located in Missouri.


----------



## Storked

I had my D&C in May- bled for 2 weeks. Period started 32 days from when I started miscarrying naturally (which was the day before my D&C). Everyone is so different TTCSecrets :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

I think that makes it harder too, i wouldnt mind if it was able to be told, oh it will be so many weeks before it will happen but its such a guessing waiting game, i dont like it at all :( xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

TTCSecrets said:


> Is anyone in or been in my boat?
> 
> D and C 17/8... Bleeding and pain stopped a few days later, nothing since, negative HPTs for two weeks.. Yesterday has slight pink spotting/discharge when i wiped and peeing alot and sneezing every four minutes * theres another one* .. No spotting since yesterday when i wipe...
> 
> I am terrified i have an infection, or that there is tissue remaining that is making my body still think its pregnant but HPTs are still negative ?
> 
> The docs cant get me seen for another two weeks which doesnt help so i have rang the hospital to see about a follow up scan but waiting for a call back three hours later :/
> 
> Anyone similar to me? I am hoping for a BFP before my AF ( we can hope cant we ) But i know three weeks is too soon to get caught again after a D and C, its not impossible but unlikely as far as my luck goes. ...
> 
> :( And to be honest i have found more comfort from these forums and reading them than i have from doctors or family members so thought it was time to stop lurking and start posting., Everyone seems so friendly and we all understand, help me lol? xxx

Hi TTCSecrets and welcome. MCs can so mess with our bodies and I've heard many women will bleed, stop then bleed a bit again so it does sound quite normal. If it doesnt smell, or you have a temperature or stomach pains I wouldnt worry too much. 

It could also be ovulation spotting, after my last 2 MCs I bled around ovulation time and put it down to that. It sorted itself out over the next couple of cycles. It was pink, and a bit watery possibly like you're describing.

I hope that helps. I think it's just our bodies still settling hormonally and the uterine wall getting back into its normal condition xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I'm back from my RMC appointment and...... I'm even more confused to be honest and in a little low mood of negativity :cry:.

The good news is there is something there, and there doesn't appear to be any early signs of miscarriage in the uterus or just outside it:thumbup:.

The not so good news is, the fetus is very small :sadangel:. The doc measured it at about 5mm which with my googling puts me at about 5 weeks? I did tell the doc that I always measure behind so I expected it to be smaller but to honest not this far. On the positive my DS was 10 days behind in the first trimester which I think is about the same difference with this one, so I'm just praying that this wee bubs is following the same pattern. I got the impression they think the pregnancy is failing but they didnt want to upset me:cry:.

Of course as we do I've been looking back at my chart searching for answers etc in the hope of grasping at straws for comfort :wacko:. I had an IB on Tuesday 21st August, just over 2 weeks ago so could this also point to why the fetus is small? ie It implanted on CD31/14DPO.

I got a blood test today to check levels and I have to get another test arranged for first thing Monday morning for a follow-up level to see if they are increasing enough.

They looked at my recent blood test results and 'product of conception' report and initially stated that there is nothing really in them including clotting disorders which is a good sign.

I then asked about the progesterone and after consulting the senior consultant (who I thought I was seeing in the first place) they said that it wouldnt do me any good at this stage as the placenta is already developing. Is this right? I googled it and know that the corpus leteum is in charge until about 8 weeks so I'm presuming the progesterone helps with that? So confused!!!!!!!! Ladies from another thread have offered me their spare progesterone, I'm not sure what to do now lol.

Anyway, after talking to the senior consultant they then said that he wants to regard me as having a clotting disorder of some description as I have had so many MCs and they have referred me for an emergency appointment with haemotology with the view of getting me on claxane injections. I am hopefully to get this within the next 2 days. Happy with this but on the same page what a contradictory thing to do after the initial statement :wacko:.

I'm being scheduled in for another scan in 2 weeks, all being well.

Phew, what a week eh? I'm probably lower cause I really don't feel pregnant, the bloated belly has only started yesterday and my boobs are a bit tender here and there but that's it. Oh stop me thinking I'm going down that crappy road again...

GROW BUBS GROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

TTCSecrets said:


> I had a D and C 17/8/12. Stopped bleeding after a few days and have been getting negative HPTS for two weeks, so i am definitely looking for a Sept/Oct BFP, Hopefully before my AF, fingers and toes crossed, anyone in the same boat as me?? xx
> 
> I am worried though, i have since yesterday, been sneezing horrendously but no cold, which is a pregnancy symptom with my first pregnancy, i had a slight spotting yesterday, only when i wiped it was kind of pinkish, and i cant stop peeing so im terrified that theres some remaining tissue and my body thinks it is pregnant again :(




ESwemba84 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm just joining this group. I had a MMC at 12 weeks on May 7 this year, followed by a D&C. It took a while but my cycles got back to regular, being about 24 days, which is a few days shorter than they were before the pregnancy. I didn't think I'd be back here so soon, but AF was due on Tuesday, and no sign of her yet. I had a bit of cramping and kept running to the bathroom because I felt like I was going to start. I'm having pregnancy symptoms, but getting negative tests. Anyway, I guess the waiting game has begun. Either AF will make a surprise visit (fashoinably late) OR I'll eventually get that BFP.

Hi ladies!!

Krissy welcome bk, was starting to worry ab you..2 days is too long for you to be MIA. 

Hi to the new ladies!!!!! Welcome to our awesome group, Soooo glad yall joined us. And def hope y'all will continue on this journey with us. I am sooo sorry for both of yal losses. It's never easy to go through that, but you will def find comfort here with women who has gone through the same thing. 

TTCSecrets: I hope I can answer your question since I was in a similiar boat. I had a D&C at 12wks I bled for 3 1/2 wks straight I think Before the D&C I tried to do it naturally with medicine to push it out but it hurt even worser so I decided D&C. The bleeding stop @ 4wks. I tested HPt, and it was still coming up positive meaning still had hCG in my body. I tested 2 days after the first positive HPt and Got a BFN, i tested the next day and another BFN. DH and I BD every day for 1 wk straight as well as the next wk. That third week I had use the restroom and when I wipe I had pinkish cm. Then came horrible cramps. I thought my AF was coming so DH and I stop BD. The next week came but no AF so I POAS and it came bk faint positive. I did several and all came bk faint bfp. I went in to my on they did a beta confirmed that I was prego with a new baby. BUT the 2nd beta only went up one number the third beta the #s went down. I loss that baby too...BUT I DID GET PREGO B4 AF came and right after a D&C. I had the D&C March 5th 2012 and was confirmed PREGO again April 10th 2012. I know the wks are all wacko but I was PREGO right after. So don't ever think you won't get PREGO after D&C, it happened to me and it can happen to you too. And just Bc I lost mine dosent mean you'll lose yours. My I-net buddy had the D&C just like me no AF in between and is now 20 something weeks along. Unfortunately I wasn't as lucky but that's ok. I had that m/c natural, I waited for 1 AF and now I'm prego again. Don't give up on something you really want. 

GL ladies!


----------



## nevergivingup

O AngelSerenity, I was just about to post asking how is everything. O my, that is alot..BUT , ma'am they didn't see any signs of a threatened m/c, so don't lose hope. I was measured a week behind with this pregnancy, and so far everything is still going well, Lord Willing. I agree with you, I think your RMC has something in his head that he wants to write this one off but DON'T YOU DO IT!!! My OB educated me that the placenta isn't producing progesterone until 12wks PREGO. That's y I had to take mine until I was 12wks prego. I think he's not being optimistic and in the back of his head he's probably thinking this pregnancy won't make it so no need to be placed on progesterone. I myself don't agree with him ab the progesterone placenta info Bc as you can see from other forums, many women have to stay on it until 12wks. And almost every lady have the same story. BUT he is your doctor and I'm sure he's taking your previous m/c in consideration and doing what's best for you and the baby. So the last thing you need to do is worry. That bean is going to grow, Lord willing. But like I said before if anything don't give up on your baby Bc he/she needs you, and you n God is all that bean has. GL Angel~

AFM: Im off to my hair appt. DH woke me up @ 4:30am to see him off for work.When I woke back up, $120.00 was besides me for me to go get my hair done, and my appt. was already set for 11:00am. I could Marry him all over again..... ~~In Love~~


----------



## Storked

Angel, I agree with Never- don't give up hope. I know that you are scared and stressed but please do what you can to relax: give bubs some happy growing vibes :hugs: honey


----------



## Sweetz33

I agree with Never as well! Mama Never knows best! :) 

AFM my sniffles have blossomed into a full blown cold...argh. Spoke with DH and he feels bad so he is going to pick me up some Tylenol cold on the way home. Splitting headache and my dog will not quit barking...they are fixing my roof. I'm going to eat,y spicy food see if that clears sinuses a little, then when they leave I'm taking a relaxing shower.


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies

Garfie- Thanks a lot, that's what I'm hoping for. I love to cook, so I can't what to throw a big party. 

Sweetz- What a good wife you are. :winkwink: So, I have a gender predicting test for you. While closing your eyes, put out both of your hands in front of you. Tell when you did it..

Storked- What time do you go to sleep?!?! I was up last night at 1 my time, which means it was 3 your time...and you were awake. I can't remember the last time I stayed up until 3 voluntarily. 

TTCsercrets- I don't think you have to worry. If you had a D&C, I'm pretty sure you're good to go to try again. I know after my MC--which was natural, my doctor advised that I wait a full cycle to try again. I'm not sure if it's the same for those who have had a D&C, I've never had one. 

Angel- how confusing. I wouldn't worry too much about your fetus being small. You could have ovulated later than expected, or the baby could have implanted later as well. As long as there is something on the screen, I think you should be excited. I know I am for you! If you're still uneasy, if there a way that maybe you could go see another doctor and get a second opinion?

Krissy- HI!!:hi:

Hi Eswemba94! Welcome. :hi: 

AFM- I have insomnia. I was up until 2 last night not being able to sleep, then I woke up at 7 this morning. A bit tired, but not that bad. ((yawn))


----------



## Sweetz33

Umm ok did it Jane lol


----------



## janelleybean

were your palms facing up or down?


----------



## Storked

Janelley, I'd say it was insomnia for me but not really. Had a long nap with the spouse yesterday so had a hard time going to sleep at bedtime :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Down


----------



## janelleybean

Oh, I can't take naps for that very reason. If I lay down and fall asleep I'm tired the rest of the day, until it's time to go to bed, then I'm wide awake. I hate having insomnia. I like being able to go to bed with my hubby and snuggle.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey Sweetz: Tylenol has become my best friend Bc headaches are everyother day. On top of that, I have to now get monistat for this stupid yeast infection!!!! Ahhhhh what's next...?if I have to go through hell to get my take home baby...THEN BRING IT ON!!!

I know you don't like it...but drink water Sweetz, I drink one bottle 20oz a day.....awful!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never I'm right there with ya! That dang bladder infection nearly knocked me down! I have been making koolaid. I hate plain water lol


----------



## Sweetz33

To make matters worse, they are finally fixing my roof...so construction noises, barking dogs, cat freaking out.....none of which help the headache.


----------



## janelleybean

SO, I had a friend who went to a pregnancy group when she was 8 months pregnant. All the women were pretty far long and knew what gender they were having. The director lady asked all the women to close their eyes and hold out their hands. When they opened them, those with their palms facing up were told they would have boys, and those with their palms down, were told they would have girls. Palms up= boys like to work hard. Palms down=girls paint their nails. ANYWHO, my friend told me that every single woman's palms were facing the right way. She said it was really creepy, but it worked for me when I was pregnant with my son. I just remembered it. I also did the pee in baking soda test when I was pregnant with the MC. You add baking soda to a cup, and pee in separate cup. Then you mix the pee to the baking soda. If it fizzes like crazy, it means boy. no fizz--girl.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well the palm thing might not work for me bc I have Carpel tunnel and to have my wrists that way hurts...but I will try the baking soda....I think I have some in the kitchen lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, told ya there was some baking soda test lol!

Janelley, I love naps but me and my husband sleep crazy amounts of time when he enforces a nap. Less a nap and more early bedtime lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I could go for a nap right now...


----------



## Storked

Me too Sweetz but I tried and it wasn't happening (glum face)


----------



## janelleybean

Well that's good sweetz, because you're having a boy. :haha: Keep me posted on the baking soda test. :winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe- I see you're reading the page... has AF or a BFP shown yet?


----------



## Aspe

Hello ladies, first I want to apologize for my absentiness. I will try my best to keep up.
So as you were aware, today I had my doctors appointment. After a long 3 hours, I got sent for blood work and urine test. 
Urine test for pregnancy
Blood test for CBC (complete blood count), LH (Leutenising hormone), FSH (follicle stimulating hormone), thyroid, and estrogen. 
She said when I get these results back, I will probably have to go see a gynecologist. 
I have to wait a veryyyyyy long two weeks for results. Now I am very worried I will not be able to get pregnant :cry:


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe- I see you're reading the page... has AF or a BFP shown yet?

After that last light positive on an Internet cheapie, the rest was negative. As for af, I only spotted for 3 days off and on. So I'm not sure what that was about. I'm so stressed now, especially after my appointment today.

How are you janelley?


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Well that's good sweetz, because you're having a boy. :haha: Keep me posted on the baking soda test. :winkwink:

I will be checking with my next piddle lol :haha:


----------



## janelleybean

Awe Aspe. :hugs: Don't worry it will all be okay. Just try to think positively. If it is something like your thyroid or estrogen, then that's an easy fix. I'm not too sure what the other tests are that were done, but I'm sure it will be okay. Try not to think about it too much. I know 2 weeks seems like a lifetime, but I'm sure at the end you'll receive great news! 

AFM- I'm really freakin' irritated. Hubby and I TRIED to work on our fireplace last night, we have to clean it up a bit. There is still cement and mortar chunks all over the brick that we have to CAREFULLY chisel away so that we can attach wood strips to attach the drywall to, so we can start tiling. ANYWAY, some jackwagon built our fireplace and it's made up of 4 different bricks. Red brick, fire brick, cinder blocks, and crumbly mess brick! So, my husband chiseled away some of the old mortar, and he wasn't so careful because there is a giant freakin' hole near the opening of the fireplace. So, now I have to get the remaining mortar off with out cracking the crumbly mess brick where the hole is. This fireplace is such a pain in the ass. I'm going to lowes to pick up some fireplace mortar and I'm just going to smear it all over and hope that seals any holes, cracks, and the stupid crumbly brick. 

Seriously, who's bright idea was it to build a fireplace out of brick that just crumbles if you look at it the wrong way?!?! I just can't wait for this to be done. ((sigh))


----------



## Storked

Janelley, that is exactly why I don't do projects. I am a so not a Molly lol

Aspe, like Janelley said- they may find easy fixes from the tests. Stay positive.


----------



## Aspe

I offer support and encouragement to others every day;however, when the situation involves me personally, I find it hard to stay strong :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok um Jane? Do I pee and put b.soda in the pee or do I put pee in the b.soda haha


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> I offer support and encouragement to others every day;however, when the situation involves me personally, I find it hard to stay strong :(

That's why you've got all the amazing ladies here on this forum. I don't think I would be as optimist and positive if I didn't have the support of these ladies. We're here for you Aspe. We'll help you out as much as we can, give you words of encouragement and try to cheer you up. 

The doctor that you went to see, was she just your family doctor? Going and seeing a gynecologist, doesn't always mean a bad thing... it could just mean your family doctor doesn't specialize or have the equipment to continue seeing you. Try not to think about it too much, you could end up making a bigger problem over something that was never there to begin with. :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok um Jane? Do I pee and put b.soda in the pee or do I put pee in the b.soda haha

put the pee in the baking soda cup.


----------



## Sweetz33

OK!! TY!!! lol brb


----------



## Sweetz33

BIG TIME fizz....what does that mean? (good thing I did it in my sink lol)


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> BIG TIME fizz....what does that mean? (good thing I did it in my sink lol)

That means boy. :yipee:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! ^_^ :happydance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Sweetz and Janelly...... SO LOVING THE GENDER TESTS!!!!!!!

Thanks, I loved that running commentary, it really cheered me up :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol angel....I took the babycenter Chinese predictor thingy.....it said boy too!! I hope these tests are right!! Teehee!!


----------



## bamagurl

Okay catching up haha

Sweetz~ aww boy, how fun! Makes me want to start doing gender prediction tests haha! Can't wait to hear if all this boy talk is true :)

Garfie~ Hey :wave: still trying to stay relaxed & just enjoy it all. I can't wait to see you start testing!!! :happydance:

ESwemba84~ Hi! Welcome to the group :wave: I also had a mmc at 12 weeks & ended up having a d&c back in April.

TTCSecrets~ Welcome so sorry for your loss! So sorry you are having such a hard time with cycles and everything after the d&c. I bled only 4-5 days afterwards but didn't get my af until 40 days later. I wish I could be more help!! 

Angel~I agree with everyone who said don't give up hope! :hugs: can't wait to hear all about how your little bean progresses! :)

Never~ how are you feeling dear? I hope everything is going well with you & that sweet baby! When do you go back to the dr?


----------



## kanicky73

Afternoon Ladies! Sorry I am going to have to "catch up" later. Just wanted to pop in and say Hi and say that I FOR SURE O'd yesterday. VERY painful! had to take some tylenol. So once again, listen to our bodies! Cause if I would have gone off of OPK alone I would have thought I missed it! Hope the painful O was a good sign. We BD'd last night just to be safe! talk to you all later after work!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Kani!! :dust:

Bama 6 weeks to go!! Then we ALL find out!! That is if the little stinker uncrosses their legs. Lol


----------



## bamagurl

Yay! That is so exciting!!! I can't wait to hear what everyone is having!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I wanna know too!! Lol


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening ladies. Looks like there are a few excited ladies in here at the moment guessing baby genders :winkwink: 

DH and I spoke this evening and we think we should do all we can to help this pregnancy. Ladies on another thread are sending me their spare progesterone, if anybody has any in the UK.... 

I'm trying to be positive and thinking this pregnancy is just following the same pattern as the rest, including that which resulted in my DS. It also helps explain the lack of symptoms so far if I am indeed only about 5 weeks. The consultant said today the egg could survive for 4 days until it is actually fertilized so I'm going with that as it would bring my dates into line from when I probably ovulated, to the IB about 10 days later. Which would make me around the 5 week mark.

Even if this theory is a load of poop hopefully it'll help me get through the next week until I know what is going on :wacko:

I must say this is the most stressful pregnancy so far, I'm going to make an effot to meditate everyday now to help us both chill <3!

:hug: to everybody xo


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Ask as much as you want :haha:
I bled for about 13-14 days total. I had EWCM right after i stopped spotting and my hcg went to 0. That's what made me check with the opk. I got the positive 3-4 days after the bleeding stopped. We did bd just once but i guess i was late and had missed the eggy by then. Also i think hormones were all messed up as i had spotting from 2dpo till 7dpo and finally got af on 14dpo. Af lasting about 8 days. Mine usually lasts 4-5 normally.
Our doc asked us to try after we get our first af. So here we are trying like crazy this month. I am ovulating today ..
BTW i had the MMC this july. Took the pills on 25th and started bleeding the same day. Passed the baby and the sac on the 27th. Got all clear scan on 11th august.[/QUOTE]


I am on the same boat exactly right now :) I'm happy u found ur way through to my question! THank u for ur answers :)


----------



## MnJ

Lpkjp - Sorry about your grandpa. :hugs: I love the using his name idea. I had discussed this same thing with my DB before I got prego. His grandpa (and very last grandparent) passed away this June and I suggested using his name somewhere in our son's name if we ever had one. That would be Joseph. 

Never - I'm pretty sure I fell in love with your husband today also after reading your post!!! lol :)

Janelley - I did the hands out thing to determine gender and I did palms down also. When I read what you said it meant I was like noooooooooo!!! lol Hopefully the chinese gender prediction calendar and Psychic Cherri are right cuz they both said boy. I'm gonna have to try the baking soda one. Do you have to be so far along in pregnancy first?

Aspe - I've been wondering about you!! I've been in suspense since you got your faint bfp. I can't believe it's going to take 2 weeks to get results!! Sheesh!! At least you will then have some answers anyway...

Eswemba and ttcsecrets - so sorry for your losses 

Angel - Keep your chin up!! Everything is ok, right? Just not as far as you thought. I'm only 5 1/2 weeks and all I have is sore bb's and really tired. That's it. I have everything crossed that the little bean grows big and strong so that the next scan will ease your worries. You said you had blood tests today to check levels? When do you get results?

Hi to everybody else!! I'm so excited that testing is going to be started soon!! :test: Baby dust to everybody!! :dust:

AFM: I don't have much to report. Just sitting here trying to choke down a glass of prune juice. My first dr appt isn't for another 2 weeks on the 21st. I'll be 7w4d (by lmp) so we should be able to see the heartbeat right? Can it be heard too?


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> Lpkjp - Sorry about your grandpa. :hugs: I love the using his name idea. I had discussed this same thing with my DB before I got prego. His grandpa (and very last grandparent) passed away this June and I suggested using his name somewhere in our son's name if we ever had one. That would be Joseph.
> 
> Never - I'm pretty sure I fell in love with your husband today also after reading your post!!! lol :)
> 
> Janelley - I did the hands out thing to determine gender and I did palms down also. When I read what you said it meant I was like noooooooooo!!! lol Hopefully the chinese gender prediction calendar and Psychic Cherri are right cuz they both said boy. I'm gonna have to try the baking soda one. Do you have to be so far along in pregnancy first?
> 
> Aspe - I've been wondering about you!! I've been in suspense since you got your faint bfp. I can't believe it's going to take 2 weeks to get results!! Sheesh!! At least you will then have some answers anyway...
> 
> Eswemba and ttcsecrets - so sorry for your losses
> 
> Angel - Keep your chin up!! Everything is ok, right? Just not as far as you thought. I'm only 5 1/2 weeks and all I have is sore bb's and really tired. That's it. I have everything crossed that the little bean grows big and strong so that the next scan will ease your worries. You said you had blood tests today to check levels? When do you get results?
> 
> Hi to everybody else!! I'm so excited that testing is going to be started soon!! :test: Baby dust to everybody!! :dust:
> 
> AFM: I don't have much to report. Just sitting here trying to choke down a glass of prune juice. My first dr appt isn't for another 2 weeks on the 21st. I'll be 7w4d (by lmp) so we should be able to see the heartbeat right? Can it be heard too?

Hi MnJ!! So good to see you on. I'm not sure if you're the one that posted about sore breast, but you can always try a sports bra. I know that helped me. I grew 2 cup sized by 12 weeks. I'm not too sure if it matters how far along you are with the baking soda test. I was 5 weeks when I miscarried and I did it. There are only gender predicting quizzes too, like when you go to sleep at night do you lay on your right size or left? Does the hair on your legs grow slower than before or has it not changes much since you became pregnant? Plus there is the cravings. Are you craving more sweet and protein or Salty foods? Let me know, and I tell you the results. I heard and saw the heartbeat with my son at 6 weeks and so many days. Best of luck to you, can't wait!


----------



## lisalee1

ESWemba- Welcome! Sorry to hear about your MMC. Glad to hear that your cycles are back to normal. Shorter cycles means more chances to get preggo! :thumbsup:

TTCSecrets- Welcome to you too! Sorry I'm not in the same situation as you. I CAN tell you it's possible to get preg before AF- I am currently pregnant immediately after a MC in May. Wishing you the best! :baby:

Angel- Sorry the Dr. was so confusing. At least they are willing to monitor your carefully. Did they tell you if they saw a yolk sac or fetal pole? I know it's hard, but try to relax and take it easy. It's encouraging that your son was 10 days behind. So at least this is familiar territory for you. We're all rooting for you! :flower:

Never- Your hubby sounds so sweet. Hope your hair looks fab! 

Aspe- I know you're feeling discouraged, but it's really a good thing that you're getting all these tests out the way. I believe most of those things you mentioned are easy fixes. I hope the 2 weeks passes fast for you. :hugs:

Kanicky- Yay! You're in the TWW! 

MnJ- You can definitely hear the HB at 7 weeks. Can't wait! 

Janellybean and all other ladies with the growing boobs- It's not fair that you guys are doubling in size and growing cup sizes when I'm still excited about spilling out of my A cup. Is it wishful thinking to hope for large B's by the time I'm to the end? :shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey y'all! 

Never we want pictures lol hehe

Funny story on how DH is trying to "fix" stuff...I have one hellova cold right now. Called doc who said Tylenol cold and robitussin...both "plain". So I told DH and he is all confused at Walgreens right now. Lol!! He is like 

Tylenol cold & flu? 
No sweety plain Tylenol cold. 
Ok Tylenol multisymptom cold? 
No hunny....just Tylenol cold...no extra words. 
Ok robitussin dm? 
No sweety.....just robitussin. 
But I thought you were congested...
I am but I can't have dm...just need plain robitussin.
All these damn things have weird letters after them...
Sweety keep looking there is one that doesn't.
*bleep* this... "excuse me, sir, my wife is pregnant and has a cold and I don't know which friggin medicine to get."

LOL! I will give him props for trying haha


----------



## janelleybean

Hahaha sweetz that's awesome! 

Lisa- I would be surprised if you didn't have bigger boobs near the end of your pregnancy, and if you don't have them then, just wait til your milk comes in, if you plan on breastfeeding. I looked like Pamela Anderson and was afraid to bend over in fear I would fall. True story.


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Lpkjp - Sorry about your grandpa. :hugs: I love the using his name idea. I had discussed this same thing with my DB before I got prego. His grandpa (and very last grandparent) passed away this June and I suggested using his name somewhere in our son's name if we ever had one. That would be Joseph.
> 
> Never - I'm pretty sure I fell in love with your husband today also after reading your post!!! lol :)
> 
> Janelley - I did the hands out thing to determine gender and I did palms down also. When I read what you said it meant I was like noooooooooo!!! lol Hopefully the chinese gender prediction calendar and Psychic Cherri are right cuz they both said boy. I'm gonna have to try the baking soda one. Do you have to be so far along in pregnancy first?
> 
> Aspe - I've been wondering about you!! I've been in suspense since you got your faint bfp. I can't believe it's going to take 2 weeks to get results!! Sheesh!! At least you will then have some answers anyway...
> 
> Eswemba and ttcsecrets - so sorry for your losses
> 
> Angel - Keep your chin up!! Everything is ok, right? Just not as far as you thought. I'm only 5 1/2 weeks and all I have is sore bb's and really tired. That's it. I have everything crossed that the little bean grows big and strong so that the next scan will ease your worries. You said you had blood tests today to check levels? When do you get results?
> 
> Hi to everybody else!! I'm so excited that testing is going to be started soon!! :test: Baby dust to everybody!! :dust:
> 
> AFM: I don't have much to report. Just sitting here trying to choke down a glass of prune juice. My first dr appt isn't for another 2 weeks on the 21st. I'll be 7w4d (by lmp) so we should be able to see the heartbeat right? Can it be heard too?
> 
> Hi MnJ!! So good to see you on. I'm not sure if you're the one that posted about sore breast, but you can always try a sports bra. I know that helped me. I grew 2 cup sized by 12 weeks. I'm not too sure if it matters how far along you are with the baking soda test. I was 5 weeks when I miscarried and I did it. There are only gender predicting quizzes too, like when you go to sleep at night do you lay on your right size or left? Does the hair on your legs grow slower than before or has it not changes much since you became pregnant? Plus there is the cravings. Are you craving more sweet and protein or Salty foods? Let me know, and I tell you the results. I heard and saw the heartbeat with my son at 6 weeks and so many days. Best of luck to you, can't wait!Click to expand...


Well this is kinda hard actually. I lay on my left side when I go to sleep which is odd cuz I used to lay on my right. I'm not sure about the hair on my legs, I haven't really paid attention. I guess I'd have to say it has stayed the same. As for cravings I have none! Matter of fact, I've kinda lost my appetite. I do have to say sweets don't even sound good most of the time anymore. I didn't make this very easy did I? lol


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Lpkjp - Sorry about your grandpa. :hugs: I love the using his name idea. I had discussed this same thing with my DB before I got prego. His grandpa (and very last grandparent) passed away this June and I suggested using his name somewhere in our son's name if we ever had one. That would be Joseph.
> 
> Never - I'm pretty sure I fell in love with your husband today also after reading your post!!! lol :)
> 
> Janelley - I did the hands out thing to determine gender and I did palms down also. When I read what you said it meant I was like noooooooooo!!! lol Hopefully the chinese gender prediction calendar and Psychic Cherri are right cuz they both said boy. I'm gonna have to try the baking soda one. Do you have to be so far along in pregnancy first?
> 
> Aspe - I've been wondering about you!! I've been in suspense since you got your faint bfp. I can't believe it's going to take 2 weeks to get results!! Sheesh!! At least you will then have some answers anyway...
> 
> Eswemba and ttcsecrets - so sorry for your losses
> 
> Angel - Keep your chin up!! Everything is ok, right? Just not as far as you thought. I'm only 5 1/2 weeks and all I have is sore bb's and really tired. That's it. I have everything crossed that the little bean grows big and strong so that the next scan will ease your worries. You said you had blood tests today to check levels? When do you get results?
> 
> Hi to everybody else!! I'm so excited that testing is going to be started soon!! :test: Baby dust to everybody!! :dust:
> 
> AFM: I don't have much to report. Just sitting here trying to choke down a glass of prune juice. My first dr appt isn't for another 2 weeks on the 21st. I'll be 7w4d (by lmp) so we should be able to see the heartbeat right? Can it be heard too?
> 
> Hi MnJ!! So good to see you on. I'm not sure if you're the one that posted about sore breast, but you can always try a sports bra. I know that helped me. I grew 2 cup sized by 12 weeks. I'm not too sure if it matters how far along you are with the baking soda test. I was 5 weeks when I miscarried and I did it. There are only gender predicting quizzes too, like when you go to sleep at night do you lay on your right size or left? Does the hair on your legs grow slower than before or has it not changes much since you became pregnant? Plus there is the cravings. Are you craving more sweet and protein or Salty foods? Let me know, and I tell you the results. I heard and saw the heartbeat with my son at 6 weeks and so many days. Best of luck to you, can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is kinda hard actually. I lay on my left side when I go to sleep which is odd cuz I used to lay on my right. I'm not sure about the hair on my legs, I haven't really paid attention. I guess I'd have to say it has stayed the same. As for cravings I have none! Matter of fact, I've kinda lost my appetite. I do have to say sweets don't even sound good most of the time anymore. I didn't make this very easy did I? lolClick to expand...

Hahha, not entirely. "they" say, if you lay on your left side that points to girl. Right side, boy. If the hair on your legs slows down that points to girl, but if it stays the same, that means boy. If you're craving more sweet things and protein foods that means Girl, salty foods means boy. Either way these quizzes are just for fun. :flower:


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Lpkjp - Sorry about your grandpa. :hugs: I love the using his name idea. I had discussed this same thing with my DB before I got prego. His grandpa (and very last grandparent) passed away this June and I suggested using his name somewhere in our son's name if we ever had one. That would be Joseph.
> 
> Never - I'm pretty sure I fell in love with your husband today also after reading your post!!! lol :)
> 
> Janelley - I did the hands out thing to determine gender and I did palms down also. When I read what you said it meant I was like noooooooooo!!! lol Hopefully the chinese gender prediction calendar and Psychic Cherri are right cuz they both said boy. I'm gonna have to try the baking soda one. Do you have to be so far along in pregnancy first?
> 
> Aspe - I've been wondering about you!! I've been in suspense since you got your faint bfp. I can't believe it's going to take 2 weeks to get results!! Sheesh!! At least you will then have some answers anyway...
> 
> Eswemba and ttcsecrets - so sorry for your losses
> 
> Angel - Keep your chin up!! Everything is ok, right? Just not as far as you thought. I'm only 5 1/2 weeks and all I have is sore bb's and really tired. That's it. I have everything crossed that the little bean grows big and strong so that the next scan will ease your worries. You said you had blood tests today to check levels? When do you get results?
> 
> Hi to everybody else!! I'm so excited that testing is going to be started soon!! :test: Baby dust to everybody!! :dust:
> 
> AFM: I don't have much to report. Just sitting here trying to choke down a glass of prune juice. My first dr appt isn't for another 2 weeks on the 21st. I'll be 7w4d (by lmp) so we should be able to see the heartbeat right? Can it be heard too?
> 
> Hi MnJ!! So good to see you on. I'm not sure if you're the one that posted about sore breast, but you can always try a sports bra. I know that helped me. I grew 2 cup sized by 12 weeks. I'm not too sure if it matters how far along you are with the baking soda test. I was 5 weeks when I miscarried and I did it. There are only gender predicting quizzes too, like when you go to sleep at night do you lay on your right size or left? Does the hair on your legs grow slower than before or has it not changes much since you became pregnant? Plus there is the cravings. Are you craving more sweet and protein or Salty foods? Let me know, and I tell you the results. I heard and saw the heartbeat with my son at 6 weeks and so many days. Best of luck to you, can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well this is kinda hard actually. I lay on my left side when I go to sleep which is odd cuz I used to lay on my right. I'm not sure about the hair on my legs, I haven't really paid attention. I guess I'd have to say it has stayed the same. As for cravings I have none! Matter of fact, I've kinda lost my appetite. I do have to say sweets don't even sound good most of the time anymore. I didn't make this very easy did I? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hahha, not entirely. "they" say, if you lay on your left side that points to girl. Right side, boy. If the hair on your legs slows down that points to girl, but if it stays the same, that means boy. If you're craving more sweet things and protein foods that means Girl, salty foods means boy. Either way these quizzes are just for fun. :flower:Click to expand...

hmm so this means I need to start laying on my right side and eat more potato chips!! lol As for the sports bra, that would be one HUGE uniboob!! Lmao


----------



## janelleybean

Hahhahha Uniboob. It might help when you sleep though. I never paid too much attention to the gender prediction quizzes. When I was pregnant with my son, I did crave a lot of salty foods though, but I also ate a ridiculous amount a red meat, which I absolutely hate. I remember we BBQ'd a lot that summer. Which is another reason I don't want to be pregnant in the summer. :haha: I blame that on why I gained so much weight during my pregnancy. Too much steak! Ugh, just thinking about it makes me feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well all my things point to boy so Yay! I used to always sleep on my left side...now it is so uncomfie, always craving salt (and red meat) my legs are furry hehe yay! As for the uni boob...ugh no thanks lol


----------



## MnJ

I think its just still too soon for me to have cravings. All I have right now is the torturous chi chi's, nap needs and bound up bowels. Oh, speaking of, who's a new fan of prune juice tho its not delicious whatsoever??? THIS GIRL!!!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> I think its just still too soon for me to have cravings. All I have right now is the torturous chi chi's, nap needs and bound up bowels. Oh, speaking of, who's a new fan of prune juice tho its not delicious whatsoever??? THIS GIRL!!!

I can not stand prune juice. I gag even thinking about it. Eww... You've got way more will power than me. You know the one thing I want soooo bad right now and I haven't had since I was like 12? A Caramello! Do they still make those?


----------



## bamagurl

Ladies just wanted to pop in & ask for prayers & positive thoughts. I'm so nervous about my confirmation apt tomorrow. Since my mmc in April I'm terrified I can't trust my body if that makes sense.


----------



## janelleybean

bamagurl said:


> Ladies just wanted to pop in & ask for prayers & positive thoughts. I'm so nervous about my confirmation apt tomorrow. Since my mmc in April I'm terrified I can't trust my body if that makes sense.

You're in my thoughts bama! Keep us posted, I'm sure everything will go just fine. :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> I think its just still too soon for me to have cravings. All I have right now is the torturous chi chi's, nap needs and bound up bowels. Oh, speaking of, who's a new fan of prune juice tho its not delicious whatsoever??? THIS GIRL!!!
> 
> I can not stand prune juice. I gag even thinking about it. Eww... You've got way more will power than me. You know the one thing I want soooo bad right now and I haven't had since I was like 12? A Caramello! Do they still make those?Click to expand...

Oh believe me, I was not fond. It took me like 3 hours to drink a small glass lol. I needed it tho cuz needed to go baaaad! Sorry tmi lol. Yes Caramellos are still made! They're nummy!!


----------



## MnJ

:cry:


bamagurl said:


> Ladies just wanted to pop in & ask for prayers & positive thoughts. I'm so nervous about my confirmation apt tomorrow. Since my mmc in April I'm terrified I can't trust my body if that makes sense.

U got it, girl! Can't wait to hear about it tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- If you can't stomach the prune juice try to incorporate something green with every meal. If you like Kiwi's those are really good. Grapes, pears, apples, lettuce, cabbage, green beans, brussel sprouts, celery... The list goes on. Even iceberg lettuce, which I think is pointless, because it's mostly water, will help move things along as well. Even better, apple juice and grape juice work just as well as prune juice. You want to be careful though, because a lot of juices you buy in the store have added sugar and when you're pregnant, the lbs add up quick with sugary drinks. So try to find one with out added sugar, make your own, or if you can stand it...water it down. Hope this helps. I don't want you to suffer having to drink that awful stuff! :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

CatchBabyDust said:


> Ask as much as you want :haha:
> I bled for about 13-14 days total. I had EWCM right after i stopped spotting and my hcg went to 0. That's what made me check with the opk. I got the positive 3-4 days after the bleeding stopped. We did bd just once but i guess i was late and had missed the eggy by then. Also i think hormones were all messed up as i had spotting from 2dpo till 7dpo and finally got af on 14dpo. Af lasting about 8 days. Mine usually lasts 4-5 normally.
> Our doc asked us to try after we get our first af. So here we are trying like crazy this month. I am ovulating today ..
> BTW i had the MMC this july. Took the pills on 25th and started bleeding the same day. Passed the baby and the sac on the 27th. Got all clear scan on 11th august.


I am on the same boat exactly right now :) I'm happy u found ur way through to my question! THank u for ur answers :)[/QUOTE]

Happy to help :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Never we want pictures lol hehe
> 
> Funny story on how DH is trying to "fix" stuff...I have one hellova cold right now. Called doc who said Tylenol cold and robitussin...both "plain". So I told DH and he is all confused at Walgreens right now. Lol!! He is like
> 
> Tylenol cold & flu?
> No sweety plain Tylenol cold.
> Ok Tylenol multisymptom cold?
> No hunny....just Tylenol cold...no extra words.
> Ok robitussin dm?
> No sweety.....just robitussin.
> But I thought you were congested...
> I am but I can't have dm...just need plain robitussin.
> All these damn things have weird letters after them...
> Sweety keep looking there is one that doesn't.
> *bleep* this... "excuse me, sir, my wife is pregnant and has a cold and I don't know which friggin medicine to get."
> 
> LOL! I will give him props for trying haha

This was classic :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Hahaha sweetz that's awesome!
> 
> Lisa- I would be surprised if you didn't have bigger boobs near the end of your pregnancy, and if you don't have them then, just wait til your milk comes in, if you plan on breastfeeding. I looked like Pamela Anderson and was afraid to bend over in fear I would fall. True story.

Ahh i would not mind Pamela Anderson's (.)(.) for a little while :winkwink: curious case of curiosity :winkwink:


----------



## shefali83

bamagurl said:


> Ladies just wanted to pop in & ask for prayers & positive thoughts. I'm so nervous about my confirmation apt tomorrow. Since my mmc in April I'm terrified I can't trust my body if that makes sense.

prayers and lots of good wishes coming your way dear :hugs::hugs:[-o&lt; :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Afternoon Ladies! Sorry I am going to have to "catch up" later. Just wanted to pop in and say Hi and say that I FOR SURE O'd yesterday. VERY painful! had to take some tylenol. So once again, listen to our bodies! Cause if I would have gone off of OPK alone I would have thought I missed it! Hope the painful O was a good sign. We BD'd last night just to be safe! talk to you all later after work!

Hey i guess i O'd yesterday too. So that makes us both 1 DPO :happydance::happydance: yayyy we are tww buddies :hugs::hugs:
Do you plan on bding today as well??


----------



## Sweetz33

I am already a 32D....and now that I'm *blossoming* (hehe) I still am a 32...but I passed D a few weeks back :wacko: I only wear a bra if I leave the house, and even then it is a normal bra for support, and a sports bra to hold in the "overspill"


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh I have plumbing issues...tried prune juice...spit out prune juice haha!! I drink apple juice, wheat germ, and whole wheat stuff. Works pretty well. If it gets too stopped up...pop a stool softener and the next day BAM!


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Oh I have plumbing issues...tried prune juice...spit out prune juice haha!! I drink apple juice, wheat germ, and whole wheat stuff. Works pretty well. If it gets too stopped up...pop a stool softener and the next day BAM!

have you tried guava juice :D i love it once in a while..

Is prune juice bitter ??


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> ESWemba- Welcome! Sorry to hear about your MMC. Glad to hear that your cycles are back to normal. Shorter cycles means more chances to get preggo! :thumbsup:
> 
> TTCSecrets- Welcome to you too! Sorry I'm not in the same situation as you. I CAN tell you it's possible to get preg before AF- I am currently pregnant immediately after a MC in May. Wishing you the best! :baby:
> 
> Angel- Sorry the Dr. was so confusing. At least they are willing to monitor your carefully. Did they tell you if they saw a yolk sac or fetal pole? I know it's hard, but try to relax and take it easy. It's encouraging that your son was 10 days behind. So at least this is familiar territory for you. We're all rooting for you! :flower:
> 
> Never- Your hubby sounds so sweet. Hope your hair looks fab!
> 
> Aspe- I know you're feeling discouraged, but it's really a good thing that you're getting all these tests out the way. I believe most of those things you mentioned are easy fixes. I hope the 2 weeks passes fast for you. :hugs:
> 
> Kanicky- Yay! You're in the TWW!
> 
> MnJ- You can definitely hear the HB at 7 weeks. Can't wait!
> 
> Janellybean and all other ladies with the growing boobs- It's not fair that you guys are doubling in size and growing cup sizes when I'm still excited about spilling out of my A cup. Is it wishful thinking to hope for large B's by the time I'm to the end? :shrug:

Hey mama :flower: how are doing? How is the lil bun in the oven :baby: kisses for the beany :kiss::kiss:


----------



## shefali83

Never- :) we miss you :flower:

storked- Hows the tww going? i am 1dpo today and i seem to be more excited about your tww ..LOL :haha:

Hi to all other beauties :hi:


----------



## shefali83

Hey all !! I need major help here pleaseeee.... is this a positive OPK!!!?? :wacko:

IF this a positive then this would be the 4th day of a positive OPK!! WTH!! I had a temp jump today about .5 so i thought i am 1dpo today. ideally seeing my cycles i should be 1 dpo. but i need help here. Why would i still get a positive opk. This is the forth day!! 

These are internet cheapies bought from ebay. could they be faulty. i got 50 of these.

I think the 2nd day of positive was the darkest.


https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o545/shefali83/b575a5e1.jpg

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o545/shefali83/b05d28fc.jpg


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey Shefali, you may still get a positive OPK the day after ovulation if there is still LH in your system. Perhaps you ovulated late last night which would explain the positive.

Or perhaps you havent ovulated yet! I would keep :sex: until you get 3 days of higher temps to confirm OV, you may get another temp dip tomorrow if you haven't.

Hope that helps xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi MnJ.... the Beta from yesterday should have results through today, I have to so a repeat test on Monday morning to see if the levels are increasing enough. So either way hopefully by mid next week I'll know what is happening. I think I'm tired more from the stress of this week to be honest lol!

Lisalee.... thank you for the thoughts, how you doing lady?

Bamagirl... I just said a prayer for you, good luck today x

Kanicky... GL in the 2WW :flower:

Never :wave:

And a quick update from me....

After a teary and somewhat fretful night I am still trying to look forward and be positive. I did another IC (Gawd stop me!) this morning which is the bottom one in the pic. The urine wasn't as concentrated as Tuesday so I'm happy that it's as dark/slighter darker than the one 2 days ago. What do you think?

So bubs is just teasing me, implanted late and wants to be a slow developer at this stage, this I have to believe and hope don't I, otherwise what is the point? Perhaps grasping at straws but so what????????

I do feel a bit more nauseous this morning but I'm not sure if that is pregnancy or stress lol :wacko:. And my boobs are tingling again so bah humbug doctors, my little bean is doing something so be positive for me please!!!!!!

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8306/7948266702_cc0728f964.jpg
IMG_1086 by Angel Hug, on Flickr


I have a nightmare now trying to arrange my second beta test for Monday morning as the hospital wants me to get it done at my local practice, which is in a different trust area and the tests get sent to a different hospital for analysis. Basically I can't figure out how they are going to communicate and join the test results up within a timeframe that I wont go mental. Everytime I get bloods done at my GP it is a week before the results are back!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Storked

Shefali, yay for you being in TWW too! :happydance: and that OPK looks positive to me!
My TWW is sucky. I am impatient and overly emotional :)

Sweetz, I have plumbing issues all the time. I swear it is genetic. We just don't *go #2 very often. And all the stuff that is supposed to make you regular just makes me gassy. Haven't had prune juice but OMG I love prunes. They are better than candy. Mmmm.

Bama, prayers girl.

Angel, prayers and positive vibes for your LO!*

Anyone I missed- hi!


----------



## Storked

For Never...

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/FCD699C0-2F5B-4B49-9EA5-809A88548FCD-18654-000015D4FD9D1F4A.jpg


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, yay for you being in TWW too! :happydance: and that OPK looks positive to me!
> My TWW is sucky. I am impatient and overly emotional :)
> 
> Sweetz, I have plumbing issues all the time. I swear it is genetic. We just don't *go #2 very often. And all the stuff that is supposed to make you regular just makes me gassy. Haven't had prune juice but OMG I love prunes. They are better than candy. Mmmm.
> 
> Bama, prayers girl.
> 
> Angel, prayers and positive vibes for your LO!*
> 
> Anyone I missed- hi!

hey dear! i thought i was 1dpo today but those tests were taken today. if they are positive then does that mean i have not ovulated yet.. confused.. 4th day of positive nw


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> Hey Shefali, you may still get a positive OPK the day after ovulation if there is still LH in your system. Perhaps you ovulated late last night which would explain the positive.
> 
> Or perhaps you havent ovulated yet! I would keep :sex: until you get 3 days of higher temps to confirm OV, you may get another temp dip tomorrow if you haven't.
> 
> Hope that helps xo

Thanks!
That makes sense.. will do that and see how the temps shape up.. this is so confusing and stressful :wacko:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks ladies. I am trying to not let all the negative thoughts get to me. I know wherever is God's will is what will happen! Hope y'all have a wonderful day! 

Angel sending nothing but positive sticky thoughts your way!! 

You ladies are braver than I am!! No prune juice this way!!!!


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- Will whisper a prayer for you. Don't worry. Everything will go well today. You have great symptoms. :flower:

Shefali- 4 days of positive OPKs? I'm unsure. Were all your "positives" as dark or darker than the control line? I think it's harder to determine that with a computer picture than it is in real life. May the 1st day wasn't a positive but almost a positive.


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Bama- Will whisper a prayer for you. Don't worry. Everything will go well today. You have great symptoms. :flower:
> 
> Shefali- 4 days of positive OPKs? I'm unsure. Were all your "positives" as dark or darker than the control line? I think it's harder to determine that with a computer picture than it is in real life. May the 1st day wasn't a positive but almost a positive.

i think all were darker or equally dark, the 2nd day one was the darkest.. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## AngelSerenity

bamagurl said:


> Angel sending nothing but positive sticky thoughts your way!!
> 
> You ladies are braver than I am!! No prune juice this way!!!!

 
Positive thoughts right back at ya Bama :hugs:

And ditto on the prune juice, I vomited when I tried it in my last successful pregnancy!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks lisalee! How are you feeling?


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks angel! Yeah I don't know if I could be desperate enough to try it haha


----------



## armymama2012

Is slippery CM technically watery CM? I am crampy this morning on my left side, low temp., HSO cervix, and clear slippery (just slightly stretchy) CM. We did BD at 2 a.m. so could this just be remnants of his spermies instead of CM? Help! I am only on cd 10 right now and I usually dont ovulate officially til cd 20 or later.


----------



## Krissy485

Good morning ladies!!!!

Sweetz- that was too cute about dh and the cold meds at least he asked for help. but i guess i am a little confused. i know a while back you said that ya'll were sleeping in diff rooms and pretty much decided its over and is that why ya'll are niceer to eachother? do you think there is a chance you will stay together? just a question dont have to answer :)

Janelley- how much longer till you test?

Lisalee- hi!

Bama- praying for ya girl and those tests still look lovely....i know i keep harping about my boy pregnancies but they implanted late so if they had went by last normal af they would have been too small if by last bleeding which was IB then they would have been too big so they just went off their measurements...all babies are different :hugs:

Storked-when are you testing? :hugs: :dust: oh and when are you moving?

Mnj-how you doing? :hugs:

Never- :hugs: cant wait to hear what it is!

Army-sounds like it could be left over spermy

Everyone I miss LOVE YOU :dust: and :hugs: 

AFM- Af is almost done yay...still moving ugh....took son to his first day of regular kindergarten yesterday and i ended up with a TERRRIBLE migraine!! i get menstrual migraines and usually before af shows up but not this time....while at his school it got worse thought i was going to puke there..at least it didnt happen till i got to my parents...my daddy took me to my family dr and i got a B12 shot for the puking, Toridal shot for pain and another i forget the name for the migraine itself.....after sleeping for a bit felt somewhat better and went and saw OB. She said pretty much what i already knew she would lol...but at least this i have the 2nd mc on file and she said she would gladly do all the testing but my insurance will not pay for it till i have 3 mc in a row...grrr...but she said there is still no reason why we cant have another baby...so i dont think this cycle with all the stress most likely next cycle after we settled in....ok going to be al moved out tomorrow so lots of work to do today!!!!! :hugs: :dust: love!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

We are in different rooms but we are trying to fix things....


----------



## Sweetz33

P.s. I am an auntie again! My BFF gave birth this am. Amazingly enough I am very happy about this whole situation...I think because her and her husband went through the same difficulties with mc and ttc. It gives me hope. She had such a hard time, and now she has a beautiful little girl. See ladies...it might take time, it might be hard....but it will happen!! She is proof of that!!


----------



## MnJ

Krissy485 said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> 
> Sweetz- that was too cute about dh and the cold meds at least he asked for help. but i guess i am a little confused. i know a while back you said that ya'll were sleeping in diff rooms and pretty much decided its over and is that why ya'll are niceer to eachother? do you think there is a chance you will stay together? just a question dont have to answer :)
> 
> Janelley- how much longer till you test?
> 
> Lisalee- hi!
> 
> Bama- praying for ya girl and those tests still look lovely....i know i keep harping about my boy pregnancies but they implanted late so if they had went by last normal af they would have been too small if by last bleeding which was IB then they would have been too big so they just went off their measurements...all babies are different :hugs:
> 
> Storked-when are you testing? :hugs: :dust: oh and when are you moving?
> 
> Mnj-how you doing? :hugs:
> 
> Never- :hugs: cant wait to hear what it is!
> 
> Army-sounds like it could be left over spermy
> 
> Everyone I miss LOVE YOU :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> AFM- Af is almost done yay...still moving ugh....took son to his first day of regular kindergarten yesterday and i ended up with a TERRRIBLE migraine!! i get menstrual migraines and usually before af shows up but not this time....while at his school it got worse thought i was going to puke there..at least it didnt happen till i got to my parents...my daddy took me to my family dr and i got a B12 shot for the puking, Toridal shot for pain and another i forget the name for the migraine itself.....after sleeping for a bit felt somewhat better and went and saw OB. She said pretty much what i already knew she would lol...but at least this i have the 2nd mc on file and she said she would gladly do all the testing but my insurance will not pay for it till i have 3 mc in a row...grrr...but she said there is still no reason why we cant have another baby...so i dont think this cycle with all the stress most likely next cycle after we settled in....ok going to be al moved out tomorrow so lots of work to do today!!!!! :hugs: :dust: love!!!

Hi!! Im good, thanks for asking! Just anxiously awaiting my first dr appt in 2 weeks. No ms so far. Just extremely sore bbs, soooo tired and constipation are symptoms at this point. Sorry about your migraines... sounds horrible!! :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> P.s. I am an auntie again! My BFF gave birth this am. Amazingly enough I am very happy about this whole situation...I think because her and her husband went through the same difficulties with mc and ttc. It gives me hope. She had such a hard time, and now she has a beautiful little girl. See ladies...it might take time, it might be hard....but it will happen!! She is proof of that!!

Awesome ! many congratulations to her :happydance:

I feel so confident now :happydance: instantly felt good :thumbup:


----------



## Aspe

I'm still finding it hard to know I got to wait the full two weeks. I have been reading online but don't see anything about fixes for anything the doctors are testing for. I had to refrain myself from reading anymore. 
It may just be me over analyzing but I can't help but judge my body. I am a fairly light complexion girl and my aerolas are darker, my pants are getting tighter, sore boobs and/or nipples from time to time, and my face is constantly pimple face (I am so not use to this). Maybe this is related to the tests being ran on me, I don't know :? Perhaps my hormones are all out of whack :(
I should not have abbreviated last time, so here it is again just in case.
Blood test for CBC (complete blood count), LH (Leutenising hormone), FSH (follicle stimulating hormone), thyroid, and estrogen. 
She said when I get these results back, I will probably have to go see a gynecologist. 
I have to wait a veryyyyyy long two weeks for results. Now I am very worried I will not be able to get pregnant

Janelley..I wish my partner was the real handyman, but he is the type of person who would like to pay someone else to do it..As for the family doctor question you asked about..I don't have a family doctor, sometimes we got to see different doctors, so that said, it may not be just one doctor. However, the last two visits, I had the same lady doctor. When she said gynecologist it did scare me, as my first thought was, omg, there is the possibility of me not being able to get pregnant :cry: :sad2:

Sweetz..I kind of want to try the baking soda pee experiment and I'm not even pregnant :blush: lol..I would like to see it done, sounds interesting..

Kanicky..have you ever spotted pink when you ovulated? Someone told me when I seen the pink about 4 days before af was due, it could have been ovulation. But now that I think about it, don't you ovulate in the middle of your cycle. So if your a 25 day cycle, ovulation would take place around day 13? Perhaps I do have ovary cysts and the pink was a cyst breaking. I apologize, I am doing a lot of thinking out loud on this one.

Lpkjp..sorry to hear about your grandfather. I like incorporating significant names into ones name..my middle name is after my grandmothers. 

Never..that was so sweet of your husband. Sometimes I feel I should go back to the way I used to dress, body type, attitude, for example, that I did when my partner and I were first together. Lol

I know I should be able to figure it out and I feel like such an amateur asking, but what exactly does AFM mean? I know it is in regards to what is going on with us personally at the moment, but was curious to what the abbreviation meant :blush:

Bama..positive thoughts coming your way. Let us know how it goes :)

Shout out to the rest of the ladies... :hi:


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello lovely ladies,

I posted a thread asking what you all thought about my the test pics... They look pos to me, but after losing my precious angel only two months ago, I am nervous. I have my story about what happened in the second trimester losses, so feel free to look. I don't want to write it all out again, it is still difficult. :cry::cry::cry: The main pain came from our baby passing, but then finding out several weeks later that our baby was a girl... they told us our baby was a boy. So it feels like grieving all over again, and I won't feel as if she is truly at peace until we change everything again, like the certificates, the name on her urn.... Okay I have to stop typing about it, I am losing it again:cry::cry::cry::cry:

On a lighter note, I may be preggos but am so shocked... Period is expected Sept 14 so 7 days from now, but I took 2 tests this morning and both were light pos lines!!! I took two to make sure the first wasn't faulty but I really think I am!! What do you think?

Background: First period back was aug 14
possibly ovulation was aug 24-sep 2. 
We BD aug 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 28, 31 (My libido was high) lol
Next expected period sep 14

I have been having similar symptoms that I did with my recent baby so I think this is it. I can't tell hubby until I know for sure. I plan on testing Sunday and if it is darker, I will tell him...
 



Attached Files:







photo(24).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









photo(25).jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## armymama2012

Well I took an OPK and it was positive! So now if that was watery CM I would have all three signs of ovulation.


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies, just got back from my confirmation appointment. It went well! They have my due date at May 9th! I am scheduled to go back on September 28th at 9! I will have an ultrasound at this appointment so that will put my nerves at ease a lot!


----------



## MnJ

bamagurl said:


> Well ladies, just got back from my confirmation appointment. It went well! They have my due date at May 9th! I am scheduled to go back on September 28th at 9! I will have an ultrasound at this appointment so that will put my nerves at ease a lot!

Why didnt they do an ultrasound at this appt? Did they come up with due date by ur last period? If so, when was it? We are so close! lol Lpkjp too! Love it!


----------



## bamagurl

They don't normally do an ultrasound that early, at least not at my doctor's office. They wait until 8 weeks for everyone, I guess unless you have had multiple losses which i have only had that one. I am just so ready to go hear the heartbeat & see my little baby! Yeah they asked the last day of my period & used their little tracker thing to see that my due date is going to be May 9th!


----------



## MnJ

bamagurl said:


> They don't normally do an ultrasound that early, at least not at my doctor's office. They wait until 8 weeks for everyone, I guess unless you have had multiple losses which i have only had that one. I am just so ready to go hear the heartbeat & see my little baby! Yeah they asked the last day of my period & used their little tracker thing to see that my due date is going to be May 9th!

I will be 7w4d at my appt (by lmp) so hopefully thats close enough for ultrasound! My due date by lmp would be May 6 but by ovulation date would be like May 8 so we will see! Glad everything went well for u today! Angel is close to us too I think. So fun to have bump buddies!


----------



## bamagurl

Yes! I am so glad that there are a few of us close in due dates! I can't wait for some others to join us! When do you go back to the dr?


----------



## Shyiah

Hello ladies gosh it's been a while since I have been on but hey I'm back. School has really been kicking my but. Congrats to all of the :bfp: this is really exciting. I am hoping to capture my eggy this month in a couple of days. But good luck to all :dust:


----------



## AngelSerenity

MnJ said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> They don't normally do an ultrasound that early, at least not at my doctor's office. They wait until 8 weeks for everyone, I guess unless you have had multiple losses which i have only had that one. I am just so ready to go hear the heartbeat & see my little baby! Yeah they asked the last day of my period & used their little tracker thing to see that my due date is going to be May 9th!
> 
> I will be 7w4d at my appt (by lmp) so hopefully thats close enough for ultrasound! My due date by lmp would be May 6 but by ovulation date would be like May 8 so we will see! Glad everything went well for u today! Angel is close to us too I think. So fun to have bump buddies!Click to expand...

 
Great news Bamagirl, so excited for you! :flower: And I agree re the scan, I got a bad shock yesterday as they could hardly see anything and I've only come back round to positive thinking now :wacko:.

My original due date is the 28th April but as bubs is measuring so small at the moment (staying positive) I reckon I will be more like the end of first week of May, so yes girlies we're all bump buddies:happydance:


----------



## bamagurl

Angel~ When do you go back to the doctor for a scan?


----------



## MnJ

bamagurl said:


> Yes! I am so glad that there are a few of us close in due dates! I can't wait for some others to join us! When do you go back to the dr?

2 weeks from today 9/21 is my appt. Yes Im excited for testing coming up next week. Hope there's a bunch of bfp's!!


----------



## MnJ

Shyiah said:


> Hello ladies gosh it's been a while since I have been on but hey I'm back. School has really been kicking my but. Congrats to all of the :bfp: this is really exciting. I am hoping to capture my eggy this month in a couple of days. But good luck to all :dust:

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- yea!! How exciting. I always wanted to be an aunt. I thought I would be a pretty bad ass aunt. So when I found my biological Dad, my step sister has a 13 year old and she is freakin' awesome! So, I am finally a bad ass aunt. :winkwink:

Aspe- I'm no doctor, but those all seem like test that can be fixed if they find a problem. CBC- sounds like they are checking your white/red/platelet blood cell levels.LH- is to see if you're ovulating. FSH- Same thing. Same with Thyroid and estrogen. If any of these hormones are just a little off they can mess up your cycle. It makes total sense as to why you would have to go see a gynecologist, if she isn't one. A gyenogologist can help with hormone balancing. They specialize in this. So, there are two worries that you can check off your list. Your face could be breaking out due to stress. Just try to relax, it sounds like everything will be fine. Until then, try not to worry and enjoy these next two weeks. :flower:As for my husband being a handy man.. I wish we had the money to pay someone to fix things.. It wouldn't take nearly as long. :wacko:

Mizzpodd- So sorry for your loss. :hugs:I can't even imagine what you're going through. These ladies are the greatest women and they are a huge support. As for your test, it looks positive to me, but I'm really not good at looking at those internet sticks. I would buy a FRER if I were you. Best of luck and please keep us posted. 

Bama- Alright!! I'm so excited for you. I really wanted a May baby, but I still have to wait and see..

MnJ- you should have no problem seeing something on the US at 7w4d. I had an US at 6w and so many days and saw what looked like an M&M with a strong heartbeat. 

I'm so excited for all your ladies. I really hope I can join you at the end of this coming week. Fingers crossed! :hugs:

Krissy- I'm planning on testing on the 14th.


----------



## bamagurl

Yay! I can't wait for the 14th! I hope you join us too!!! The more the better :) 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MizzPodd

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz- yea!! How exciting. I always wanted to be an aunt. I thought I would be a pretty bad ass aunt. So when I found my biological Dad, my step sister has a 13 year old and she is freakin' awesome! So, I am finally a bad ass aunt. :winkwink:
> 
> Aspe- I'm no doctor, but those all seem like test that can be fixed if they find a problem. CBC- sounds like they are checking your white/red/platelet blood cell levels.LH- is to see if you're ovulating. FSH- Same thing. Same with Thyroid and estrogen. If any of these hormones are just a little off they can mess up your cycle. It makes total sense as to why you would have to go see a gynecologist, if she isn't one. A gyenogologist can help with hormone balancing. They specialize in this. So, there are two worries that you can check off your list. Your face could be breaking out due to stress. Just try to relax, it sounds like everything will be fine. Until then, try not to worry and enjoy these next two weeks. :flower:As for my husband being a handy man.. I wish we had the money to pay someone to fix things.. It wouldn't take nearly as long. :wacko:
> 
> Mizzpodd- So sorry for your loss. :hugs:I can't even imagine what you're going through. These ladies are the greatest women and they are a huge support. As for your test, it looks positive to me, but I'm really not good at looking at those internet sticks. I would buy a FRER if I were you. Best of luck and please keep us posted.
> 
> Bama- Alright!! I'm so excited for you. I really wanted a May baby, but I still have to wait and see..
> 
> MnJ- you should have no problem seeing something on the US at 7w4d. I had an US at 6w and so many days and saw what looked like an M&M with a strong heartbeat.
> 
> I'm so excited for all your ladies. I really hope I can join you at the end of this coming week. Fingers crossed! :hugs:
> 
> Krissy- I'm planning on testing on the 14th.

Thank you for your words. Also thank you for responding so quickly! :hugs: Hope you ladies don't mind me joining this forum... The regular forums are sometimes too difficult to read for me.

You read my mind! lol I bought the FRER this afternoon and will test tomorrow morning and Sunday morning to compare the two. Tomorrow I will be 6 days before, so the FRER should show me something... It is so hard not to tell hubby because I can never keep secrets from him!!! He says he doesn't think I'm preggos, but he knows I am! I can't even tell him I took those tests yet so I just smiled and said oh really? ow do you know? lol
I really want to make sure it's official before I tell him... We both could use some amazing news right about now. I will post on here what happens!


----------



## Storked

Krissy, testing on the 18th! :)
Moving will happen when he gets his new job proposal and signs it- should be soon!
Holy wow that migraine sounds terrible! And sorry insurance won't cover for testing now :(

Sweetz, thanks for sharing about your BFF :)

Aspe, I am so sorry- wish you had answers now instead of a wait :hugs:

Welcome MizzPodd! A line is a line to me- and so sorry for the loss of your girl :hugs:

Bama, glad things went well. :flower:

Shyiah, howdy!

AFM: full, sore breasts and feeling very depressed for the most part. It is getting closer and closer to November which is when I was due and I am still not pregnant :cry:


----------



## bamagurl

Aww storked :hugs: Don't count yourself out! Fingers crossed for you! Do you normally get sore boobs?


----------



## Storked

Not counting myself out. Just sad. I want my baby :(
My breasts I chalk up to hormone fluctuations. Too early for symptoms. Am only 3 DPO


----------



## bamagurl

Storked! That is certainly understandable! Don't be sad though! We don't like it when you are sad :(


----------



## lisalee1

Mizzpodd- Welcome to the thread! Very sorry to hear about your loss. I know it must've been and still is hard. But I'm glad to hear that you're dusting yourself off and trying again. 

Bama- That is wonderful news!!!! Glad to hear that everything is going well. You're going to have a lot of bump buddies to compare symptoms with right here on this thread! 

MnJ- Those are the exact same symptoms I had at your stage. You're right on track. 

Storked- Hang in there! It's still very early in the TWW! Just 6 days til testing! ;) OK fine. You can test when/if you want.


----------



## MnJ

Yay, Lisa! Thanks! :)

Im pretty sure this is the only type of test week coming up that I've been excited about! lol


----------



## janelleybean

Aww storked, don't be sad..:hugs: You're so upbeat and positive, I don't want to see you sad. I'm on the same boat as you. I want to be pregnant so bad at this point, but I'm starting to have this feeling that we missed our chance this month and AF is going to show. With my past pregnancies I just knew I was pregnant. I had the feeling. No feeling what so ever this time. I'm okay with that though... Although, I feel like I'm going to be the only one on this thread that doesn't get pregnant. :dohh: Hubby and I decided that if we don't conceive this cycle then we're going to wait until next year. So, I will be getting pregnant when every one else is having their babies.

I know how you feel about your baby's due date coming up. We have family coming into town next week and we were all supposed to go and see the sex of the baby, but I miscarried. It's hard to imagine that I would have been half way through my pregnancy by now. I am one of those people that believe things happen for a reason. It drives me bonkers not knowing what the reason is, but I'm sure someday I will figure it out. 

Maybe your baby is determined to be born in Thailand. You know what they say--your baby chooses it's family. Maybe it chooses it's birthplace too. :flower:


----------



## Storked

Janelley, luckily next year is practically around the corner so you wouldn't wait too long.
I never had the feeling of being pregnant. I used to look forward to testing or to trying the next cycle but these days it feels like everyone is pregnant or at least has a child and I just have a cat. It is incredibly depressing. It is depressing to pretend to be happy too. I am in the bathroom crying just so my husband won't see. Just at a very low point.
And I just feel like I have no one to talk to. They'll say that I need to be happy to conceive or blah blah blah. Like there is a switch. No happiness switch here. No distractions. Just me feeling very dead inside.
My baby was dead inside of me for nearly two months before my body realized. I think it was just a sign of how badly I want it. And now I just feel like it will never happen. That nothing can grow inside of me. Ashes..


----------



## Sweetz33

(((((Storked))))))) :hug:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oye vey...I think I over did it on dinner but it was sooooo good! I was lazy and bought one of those Stouffers lasagnas and made homemade garlic bread. Just roll me to my bed lol!


----------



## Aspe

Janelley..thanks for your supportive words..I'm hoping you get your bfp soon. When do you test? Personally, I think I will be the only one this thread that won't be getting a bfp. 

Bama..glad your appointment went good :)

Storked..I will be awaiting your post of you saying you got your bfp..:) that said, I am very sorry for your loss and I believe you will get your bfp. I know the waiting is hard, but we have to try to stay emotionally strong (and again, I know it's hard). You will conceive and we will all be there to do the happy dance (well, through via Internet). It had to be hard finding out you lost 2 months before you knew. We tend to self blame and wonder what did go wrong. Try to soak up the positive words of encouragement and here's to hoping for your bfp soon :hugs:

So, I started seeing light brown discharge this evening. Like I seen a tiny spot, so I got a new clean tissue and (sorry if this just sounds wrong) like wiped at my vag opening, like the tissue was almost in there, and a tiny tiny tiny tiny spot of brown. It is not coming out on my underwear, only a scatter brownish discharge spot. Also, my partner and I noticed that my boobs are like heavy and full. Like they do not feel as droopy. Lol what's going on with my body? :shrug:


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- I sent you a PM.

Sweetz- Have you telepathically been talking to my son? He's been running around with the colander on his head requesting chips and salsa. Soon he'll be requesting red meat--something he knows nothing about. I hope you feel better soon. :winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Aspe! I plan on testing on the 13th or 14th... I might even hold out even longer I haven't decided. Have you taken another pregnancy test lately?


----------



## MizzPodd

Storked said:


> Janelley, luckily next year is practically around the corner so you wouldn't wait too long.
> I never had the feeling of being pregnant. I used to look forward to testing or to trying the next cycle but these days it feels like everyone is pregnant or at least has a child and I just have a cat. It is incredibly depressing. It is depressing to pretend to be happy too. I am in the bathroom crying just so my husband won't see. Just at a very low point.
> And I just feel like I have no one to talk to. They'll say that I need to be happy to conceive or blah blah blah. Like there is a switch. No happiness switch here. No distractions. Just me feeling very dead inside.
> My baby was dead inside of me for nearly two months before my body realized. I think it was just a sign of how badly I want it. And now I just feel like it will never happen. That nothing can grow inside of me. Ashes..

I'm new to the forum but I just wanted to say that you are so strong for even waking up everyday and starting a new day. Believe me I understand the sadness and emptiness you must feel. It has only been 8 weeks since I lost my baby girl who they told us was a boy for several weeks. This is something no one can truly understand unless it happens to them. I want you to stay strong and know that you will be blessed with another baby when the time is right. Only you know you feel on the inside and if you cantell yourself that there is another baby that will grow from your womb then that's all you need to keep going. Please hold on to that faith that you are meant to have another precious baby. I don't know you but from everyone on here is saying, you are a positive optimistic woman and I believ things will get better in time. Take all the time tou need to grieve and just know you have wonderful ladies here to support you. I'm sending you a billion hugs and my special baby dust!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Aww Storked :hugs: I just know that you will get your bfp! The wait is hard and most times it feels so lonely. It becomes something you don't even feel you can share with your husband. It is a very vulnerable process of ttc, but I know in my heart that your time is coming & I cannot wait to hear about your bfp! I will be so super happy for you & I just know that it will be around the corner for you! I wish there was something we could do to lift your spirits, but I also know that the low points lead to the high points! Thinking of you & sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok random question....anyone else having horrible headaches, stuffy nose and hot/cold flashes?


----------



## Storked

Aspe, thanks for the encouragement. I think I am past the blame stage of it. All I can do is my best for next time and hope that it is enough, right?
Wish I could give you answers about what is going on with your body. And the tissue bit didn't sound weird at all- I have done that to see if AF is starting or not. Remember: nothing is TMI when it comes to TTC!

MizzPodd, thank you too. I am sending you hugs and baby dust as well. So glad to have you here on this thread. I am very sorry for the loss of your daughter. I can't imagine. But there is hope for us all yes? And we will all have our rainbows to look forward to. And our lost ones will always be alive in our hearts.

Bama, I hope I get a BFP but more importantly..I hope that it sticks. And that this depression isn't a sign of things to come for me.

AFM: thanks ladies. Didn't want to bring down the thread with negativity. I really don't know what is going on with me. I am not like this. But I am so full of emotion that it is making my head hurt. I think that I may go to bed early tonight. Ha, that'll be a first.


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Aspe, thanks for the encouragement. I think I am past the blame stage of it. All I can do is my best for next time and hope that it is enough, right?
> Wish I could give you answers about what is going on with your body. And the tissue bit didn't sound weird at all- I have done that to see if AF is starting or not. Remember: nothing is TMI when it comes to TTC!
> 
> MizzPodd, thank you too. I am sending you hugs and baby dust as well. So glad to have you here on this thread. I am very sorry for the loss of your daughter. I can't imagine. But there is hope for us all yes? And we will all have our rainbows to look forward to. And our lost ones will always be alive in our hearts.
> 
> Bama, I hope I get a BFP but more importantly..I hope that it sticks. And that this depression isn't a sign of things to come for me.
> 
> AFM: thanks ladies. Didn't want to bring down the thread with negativity. I really don't know what is going on with me. I am not like this. But I am so full of emotion that it is making my head hurt. I think that I may go to bed early tonight. Ha, that'll be a first.

Hey sweety:hugs: tightest hugs for you.. i know exactly how you feel.. everyone is either pregnant or having babies around me and i only have a dog.. dont get me wrong i love my lab to bits but you know what i mean. but its so weird i see everyone pg or with a new baby these days.. either on fb or even our lift :shrug: but yes we need to keep trying. atleast we know that we CAN get pg, we just need them to be sticky which i am sure they will be next time. i miss my lost baby and live in hope to see another to replace him/her. might sound wrong to some ppl but thats what gives me immense comfort. 

I am 2 dpo today i believe so we are tww buddies as well.. Just think positive and pray hard for a bfp :happydance::happydance:
We BDed like crazy this cycle. we both are so sore. honestly we dont know if we can do this again next month. would be difficult to bd everyday for days. gets too mechanical you know.. 

Lets just hold hands and hope for a sticky bean.. 

Come on you bean where are you hiding.. mama needs you in her oven :haha::baby: :dust::dust::dust:

Remember you are an awesome person and we all love you :)


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> Good morning ladies!!!!
> 
> Sweetz- that was too cute about dh and the cold meds at least he asked for help. but i guess i am a little confused. i know a while back you said that ya'll were sleeping in diff rooms and pretty much decided its over and is that why ya'll are niceer to eachother? do you think there is a chance you will stay together? just a question dont have to answer :)
> 
> Janelley- how much longer till you test?
> 
> Lisalee- hi!
> 
> Bama- praying for ya girl and those tests still look lovely....i know i keep harping about my boy pregnancies but they implanted late so if they had went by last normal af they would have been too small if by last bleeding which was IB then they would have been too big so they just went off their measurements...all babies are different :hugs:
> 
> Storked-when are you testing? :hugs: :dust: oh and when are you moving?
> 
> Mnj-how you doing? :hugs:
> 
> Never- :hugs: cant wait to hear what it is!
> 
> Army-sounds like it could be left over spermy
> 
> Everyone I miss LOVE YOU :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> AFM- Af is almost done yay...still moving ugh....took son to his first day of regular kindergarten yesterday and i ended up with a TERRRIBLE migraine!! i get menstrual migraines and usually before af shows up but not this time....while at his school it got worse thought i was going to puke there..at least it didnt happen till i got to my parents...my daddy took me to my family dr and i got a B12 shot for the puking, Toridal shot for pain and another i forget the name for the migraine itself.....after sleeping for a bit felt somewhat better and went and saw OB. She said pretty much what i already knew she would lol...but at least this i have the 2nd mc on file and she said she would gladly do all the testing but my insurance will not pay for it till i have 3 mc in a row...grrr...but she said there is still no reason why we cant have another baby...so i dont think this cycle with all the stress most likely next cycle after we settled in....ok going to be al moved out tomorrow so lots of work to do today!!!!! :hugs: :dust: love!!!

hey my tww buddy :D how are you doing? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

MizzPodd said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> I posted a thread asking what you all thought about my the test pics... They look pos to me, but after losing my precious angel only two months ago, I am nervous. I have my story about what happened in the second trimester losses, so feel free to look. I don't want to write it all out again, it is still difficult. :cry::cry::cry: The main pain came from our baby passing, but then finding out several weeks later that our baby was a girl... they told us our baby was a boy. So it feels like grieving all over again, and I won't feel as if she is truly at peace until we change everything again, like the certificates, the name on her urn.... Okay I have to stop typing about it, I am losing it again:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> On a lighter note, I may be preggos but am so shocked... Period is expected Sept 14 so 7 days from now, but I took 2 tests this morning and both were light pos lines!!! I took two to make sure the first wasn't faulty but I really think I am!! What do you think?
> 
> Background: First period back was aug 14
> possibly ovulation was aug 24-sep 2.
> We BD aug 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 28, 31 (My libido was high) lol
> Next expected period sep 14
> 
> I have been having similar symptoms that I did with my recent baby so I think this is it. I can't tell hubby until I know for sure. I plan on testing Sunday and if it is darker, I will tell him...

hey sweetie..i am so sorry for your loss :hugs: just cant imagine what you went through. you are a very strong woman :flower: glad to have you here. this an awesome thread with awesome supportive ladies. you'll absolutely feel at home here :hugs::hugs:

Coming to your test. its positive for sure. congrats!!! a line is a line nomatter how light :) good luck hun. keep us updated and let us know how hubby reacts :winkwink: 
Be positive. This baby will have to stick and give you a big bump ;) :haha: :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

hello to all my sweethearts :kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## Storked

Shefali, I know what you mean. I love my cat but he isn't my baby. He isn't human. And yeah, I know a lot of people who just had kids or are pregnant.*
I worry about my ability to get pregnant. It is an irrational fear but one that I have. And I feel lately like even if I do get my BFP I won't have any excitement in my heart unless I make it pretty far. I hope we both get pregnant and have them stick.
Glad you are in the TWW and sorry you are burned out. My DH and I usually do it every day though I don't have problems with him being too big and me too tight like you do :hugs:
Love you too girl. It hurts but hopefully all of this will yield something good


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, I know what you mean. I love my cat but he isn't my baby. He isn't human. And yeah, I know a lot of people who just had kids or are pregnant.*
> I worry about my ability to get pregnant. It is an irrational fear but one that I have. And I feel lately like even if I do get my BFP I won't have any excitement in my heart unless I make it pretty far. I hope we both get pregnant and have them stick.
> Glad you are in the TWW and sorry you are burned out. My DH and I usually do it every day though I don't have problems with him being too big and me too tight like you do :hugs:
> Love you too girl. It hurts but hopefully all of this will yield something good

I had a chemical may 2011. I never got it officially confirmed just had a word with my doc on phone and told her but with months i made it in my mind that hubby and i had just imagined it. i didnt try after that as hubby had to go out for official work ..then i had a small cyst operation near my vagina so we stopped trying. we started again this april. when we did not conceive that cycle i was shattered. i thought i can not have babies or probably my body isnt made for it. i thought i am not capable of having babies. i am 29 and no take home baby yet so i was shit scared. next month in may we tried again and due to so much Bding and cup insertion etc i came down with a very bad UTI. it was a killer. was on antibiotics and pain meds and so sure that we lost the cycle. i just didnt want to have a scheduled BD again so i asked my doc about IUI(yes we went so far imagine).
She suggested IVI at home with a syringe for 3 months. she said if we still do not conceive then we can go for IUI. AND guess what even after so much stress..uti..pain.. antibiotics.. we did conceive that cycle when we were so sure we were out. (we did lose it at 10 weeks though :cry:) i took a hpt when i was expecting AF so i guess it happens when the time is right. it can also happen anytime with no symptoms and zero expectations as we all know :flower: 
You are right i wont be too excited this time because fear of miscarriage will be huge..

So long story short what i am trying to say is i feel exactly the same as you and can totally understand :hugs: Atleast we can conceive :thumbup: We'll have our stickly ones sooooooon :hugs: :happydance: and we will keep trying till we do not have our babies in our arms :baby::baby:


----------



## Storked

I hope it is soon Shefali :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

shefali83 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> I posted a thread asking what you all thought about my the test pics... They look pos to me, but after losing my precious angel only two months ago, I am nervous. I have my story about what happened in the second trimester losses, so feel free to look. I don't want to write it all out again, it is still difficult. :cry::cry::cry: The main pain came from our baby passing, but then finding out several weeks later that our baby was a girl... they told us our baby was a boy. So it feels like grieving all over again, and I won't feel as if she is truly at peace until we change everything again, like the certificates, the name on her urn.... Okay I have to stop typing about it, I am losing it again:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> On a lighter note, I may be preggos but am so shocked... Period is expected Sept 14 so 7 days from now, but I took 2 tests this morning and both were light pos lines!!! I took two to make sure the first wasn't faulty but I really think I am!! What do you think?
> 
> Background: First period back was aug 14
> possibly ovulation was aug 24-sep 2.
> We BD aug 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 28, 31 (My libido was high) lol
> Next expected period sep 14
> 
> I have been having similar symptoms that I did with my recent baby so I think this is it. I can't tell hubby until I know for sure. I plan on testing Sunday and if it is darker, I will tell him...
> 
> hey sweetie..i am so sorry for your loss :hugs: just cant imagine what you went through. you are a very strong woman :flower: glad to have you here. this an awesome thread with awesome supportive ladies. you'll absolutely feel at home here :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Coming to your test. its positive for sure. congrats!!! a line is a line nomatter how light :) good luck hun. keep us updated and let us know how hubby reacts :winkwink:
> Be positive. This baby will have to stick and give you a big bump ;) :haha: :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you for welcoming me! I definitely feel the love and support in this forum, and I hope to get to know you all a lot better! My name is Melanie for starters lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Storked said:


> Aspe, thanks for the encouragement. I think I am past the blame stage of it. All I can do is my best for next time and hope that it is enough, right?
> Wish I could give you answers about what is going on with your body. And the tissue bit didn't sound weird at all- I have done that to see if AF is starting or not. Remember: nothing is TMI when it comes to TTC!
> 
> MizzPodd, thank you too. I am sending you hugs and baby dust as well. So glad to have you here on this thread. I am very sorry for the loss of your daughter. I can't imagine. But there is hope for us all yes? And we will all have our rainbows to look forward to. And our lost ones will always be alive in our hearts.
> 
> Bama, I hope I get a BFP but more importantly..I hope that it sticks. And that this depression isn't a sign of things to come for me.
> 
> AFM: thanks ladies. Didn't want to bring down the thread with negativity. I really don't know what is going on with me. I am not like this. But I am so full of emotion that it is making my head hurt. I think that I may go to bed early tonight. Ha, that'll be a first.

I couldn't agree more! Our rainbows will show us that everything will be okay! Our guardian angels will protect us from any fear, anger, or sadness we may feel.


----------



## MizzPodd

So I couldn't wait any longer and tested early this morning. I kept waking up alllll night long hoping it was morning. lol But using the FRER.....:bfp::bfp::bfp: showed up!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I couldn't believe it. I am cautiously but happily pregnant right now. I honestly didn't think I would get pregnant this fast, but I know everything happens for a reason.

Hubby will be surprised for sure because he thinks I am testing tomorrow, but I have the baby card and test in an envelope waiting on his side of the sink for when he gets up today. He has NO idea!

Baby dust to everyone to get their blessed rainbow baby!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Here's my test!!
 



Attached Files:







photo(30).jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shefali83

MizzPodd said:


> So I couldn't wait any longer and tested early this morning. I kept waking up alllll night long hoping it was morning. lol But using the FRER.....:bfp::bfp::bfp: showed up!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I couldn't believe it. I am cautiously but happily pregnant right now. I honestly didn't think I would get pregnant this fast, but I know everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Hubby will be surprised for sure because he thinks I am testing tomorrow, but I have the baby card and test in an envelope waiting on his side of the sink for when he gets up today. He has NO idea!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone to get their blessed rainbow baby!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Here's my test!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congrats mama :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## MizzPodd

shefali83 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait any longer and tested early this morning. I kept waking up alllll night long hoping it was morning. lol But using the FRER.....:bfp::bfp::bfp: showed up!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I couldn't believe it. I am cautiously but happily pregnant right now. I honestly didn't think I would get pregnant this fast, but I know everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Hubby will be surprised for sure because he thinks I am testing tomorrow, but I have the baby card and test in an envelope waiting on his side of the sink for when he gets up today. He has NO idea!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone to get their blessed rainbow baby!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Here's my test!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congrats mama :baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...


Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

MizzPodd said:


> So I couldn't wait any longer and tested early this morning. I kept waking up alllll night long hoping it was morning. lol But using the FRER.....:bfp::bfp::bfp: showed up!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I couldn't believe it. I am cautiously but happily pregnant right now. I honestly didn't think I would get pregnant this fast, but I know everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Hubby will be surprised for sure because he thinks I am testing tomorrow, but I have the baby card and test in an envelope waiting on his side of the sink for when he gets up today. He has NO idea!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone to get their blessed rainbow baby!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Here's my test!!

Hi and welcome MizzPodd, I'm so happy for you, I had a tear in my eye reading your post :winkwink:.

Sending you all the baby dust in the world too :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Many congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats Mizz h&h 9 months!

Storked...........I just wanted to let you know how awesome you are! When I was down you cheered me up and made me laugh...like I mean really laugh...as in a freakin snorted and was laughing so hard no noise came out kinda laugh. Keep your head up girl...you will get your Lil bean...I just KNOW it!!!


----------



## HisGrace

bama - Congratulations!!! I'm so glad your appointment went well. 

Mnj - Hopefully, they'll do an u/s at your appointment. You'll be really close. *fingers crossed for you*

Storked - :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. Our due date was November 15th so after this cycle, we've only got 2 more. It sucks, and I've already scheduled vacation for that day because I know I will be a wreck. But on the bright side, we're not out this cycle! 

MizzPodd - Welcome! Thank you for those encouraging words they really lifted my spirits. :) And a big fat congratulations on your bfp!!! 

AFM - Not in the best of moods either. DH and I pretty much did the SMEP plan, but I'm not too confident this TWW. I felt great leading up to it, but for some reason I just don't feel positive about things. I don't know if I'm subconsciously trying to protect myself from disappointment or if my body just knows this isn't the month. I'm only 5 DPO so hopefully my attitude will change very soon. :dust: to everyone in the TWW. I think there's quite a few of us there now.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

MizzPodd said:


> So I couldn't wait any longer and tested early this morning. I kept waking up alllll night long hoping it was morning. lol But using the FRER.....:bfp::bfp::bfp: showed up!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I couldn't believe it. I am cautiously but happily pregnant right now. I honestly didn't think I would get pregnant this fast, but I know everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Hubby will be surprised for sure because he thinks I am testing tomorrow, but I have the baby card and test in an envelope waiting on his side of the sink for when he gets up today. He has NO idea!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone to get their blessed rainbow baby!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Here's my test!!

Congrats!!! This is very encouraging so happpy for you...May i ask u something? Did u have the same pregnancy symptoms this time??

Wishing u a sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## MnJ

To all my TWW girls... good luck and :dust: :dust: :dust:

It makes me so sad to read all the posts about being depressed and down & out. Hugs :hugs: to you all!! I hope u all get your sticky bean soon!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Angel serenity- thank you so much. Glad to be here! 

Sweetz33- thank you and I am praying for that!

HisGrace- aww thank you! I love sharing some positive words when someone is feeling down. I just know in my heart that there is a plan for each of us and we will receive our blessings when we are ready. :-D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

CatchBabyDust said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait any longer and tested early this morning. I kept waking up alllll night long hoping it was morning. lol But using the FRER.....:bfp::bfp::bfp: showed up!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I couldn't believe it. I am cautiously but happily pregnant right now. I honestly didn't think I would get pregnant this fast, but I know everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Hubby will be surprised for sure because he thinks I am testing tomorrow, but I have the baby card and test in an envelope waiting on his side of the sink for when he gets up today. He has NO idea!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone to get their blessed rainbow baby!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Here's my test!!
> 
> Congrats!!! This is very encouraging so happpy for you...May i ask u something? Did u have the same pregnancy symptoms this time??
> 
> Wishing u a sticky bean:hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry i just read u DID have the same symptoms...:) anyways, have a happy healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

CatchBabyDust said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't wait any longer and tested early this morning. I kept waking up alllll night long hoping it was morning. lol But using the FRER.....:bfp::bfp::bfp: showed up!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I couldn't believe it. I am cautiously but happily pregnant right now. I honestly didn't think I would get pregnant this fast, but I know everything happens for a reason.
> 
> Hubby will be surprised for sure because he thinks I am testing tomorrow, but I have the baby card and test in an envelope waiting on his side of the sink for when he gets up today. He has NO idea!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone to get their blessed rainbow baby!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Here's my test!!
> 
> Congrats!!! This is very encouraging so happpy for you...May i ask u something? Did u have the same pregnancy symptoms this time??
> 
> Wishing u a sticky bean:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much dear! Oh I don't mind you asking me any questions!  I did notice very similar symptoms so yeah definitely! The only differences were that last time I had the metallic taste and this time I didn't. Also I was super fatigues with gas and heartburn and I didn't really notice those with my last pregnancy... But with my first those same things happened.

This is the first time I really knew before testing. About a week ago I just knew for some reason and my left ovary area kept pulling and that made me realize what was going on! I pray you get your rainbow baby soon!!!!


----------



## kanicky73

Good Morning Ladies!

Krissy- yay to AF leaving the building! then you can get to BDing. Lots of luck to you! 

Shefalia- Hello my cycle buddy!! Are you getting excited?? I am! I think Im gonna break down and test next Wednesday. I know its early but Im hoping! 

Mizzpod- So heartbreaking to read your story!!! You are a very strong woman from what I can read in your posts!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! Those first ones looked + to me but that last one for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yahoo! 

Army- Those are all good signs!! Like I just learned this month, its best to listen to our bodies. The OPK help a bit but if I would have gone off that alone I might have missed my egg!

Bama- yayayaya!!!! so excited for you! 

Storked- First of all, dont make me get angry at you!!! You can do this, you gave all of us such words of encouragement and I am not gonna let you get down and out!! If I have to start telling stupid jokes I will but you better stop it!!! HUGS! I am 3dpo today (Saturday) I didnt realize we are almost the same!!!! BFP for both of us this cycle!!!!! 

AFM- super irritated. lots going on the last couple days. Ya know I love my DH but he is really pushing his luck lately. Long story super short, his dad is in the hospital, had lung cancer and removed a portion of his lung end of June, now hes in rehabilitation hospital and is getting better but my hubs is handling all his bills while he is there and his dad is not gonna be happy with him when he gets out!!! Lets just say that men should never be allowed to balance a check book!!!!!!!!!! I had to sit down and go through the last 2 months line by line and fix it!!! GRRRRRR!!!! I have enough of my own to keep track of, cant he do this one thing by himself!!??? Ok im done! 
And to top it all off, I am 3dpo today and woke up with a SEVERE yeast infection!!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? I wish I had one of those round brushes cause I would be going to town! I hope this doesnt screw up my chances of a BFP cause then I will be super PO'd!!!! I am going to have to go to Walgreens and get some monistat. I read that one is ok during pregnancy, so I will go with that just in case. Im thinking there is no way the spermies lived through that cause Im sure this yeast infection was brewing for a day or two before I noticed it! dang it!
Other than that, nothing major going on. I have had a headache yesterday and today, ok so going to get some laundry done!! ttyl


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies!

I woke up this morning with a terrible headache. I had one yesterday too and it's so frustrating not knowing why I keep getting them. I'm thinking I might chop all my hair off and see if that solves the problem. 

Mizz- Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you! Has you're hubby woken up yet? Mine is still sleeping as well.

Hisgrace- I know exactly what you mean. I feel the same way. :wacko:

To all the other ladies good morning! I hope you're all doing well. I have to get off now, this headache is killing me, I almost feel like I'm going to throw up. Ugh..


----------



## armymama2012

Well I got a .4 temp rise today so hopefully it keeps going up to confirm an early O for me this month. Going to BD tomorrow and then take a break.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl and MizzPodd :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:


September BFP's Lovely Ladies:

MizzPodd: Tested September _? :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 18th

Garfie: CD 7/ In TWW :coffee:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / IN TWW :coffee: Testing Date: September 13/14th

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:

HisGrace: CD 7/ IN TWW :coffee:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: CD4/ In TWW :sex: Test Date:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :coffee: Testing: September 28th

CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


----------



## nevergivingup

Ahhhhhhhhhh, 12 pages to catch up on in 2 whole days!!! Love it!!

O my even though the wknds belongs to my DH I always stalk but there was no way I could stalk and see my Storked down. What in the world?

Stork: That made me more angry then sad, and I didn't have any idea who I was mad at so I took it out on my DH and gave him the mad face and silent treatment, and he couldn't figure out what he did wrong! Oh Stork I know I'm last to respond but it's ok to feel depressed, it is ok to cry sometimes, there's no need to hold it in. I did that same thing, hid myself and cried. BUT AFTER you finish crying and feeling down you wipe those tears and look at all that you are blessed with. You have a wonderful DH who works and does everything for you, you have a personality that many people pray they could have. You can think for yourself, do for yourself, and you CAN CONCIEVE!!! Just Bc you have to walk a longer road then some that dosent mean it won't happen, it will you just have to believe in yourself and not compare your time frame of pregnancy to the next women, you're doing everything you should be doing now you just have to let your body work it's magic and never assume that it will let you down, have faith in God and in your body that it will do what's it suppose to do. Luv ya Girlie more than you know... :hugs:

https://i1187.photobucket.com/album...-9EA5-809A88548FCD-18654-000015D4FD9D1F4A.jpg

P.s: I enjoyed this Soooo much!!! You are def the sweetest lady ever!!!! I'm saving on my phone!!! Thank You Stork, for being my encouragement, but it's ok to need some too, we all do!


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Krissy- yay to AF leaving the building! then you can get to BDing. Lots of luck to you!
> 
> Shefalia- Hello my cycle buddy!! Are you getting excited?? I am! I think Im gonna break down and test next Wednesday. I know its early but Im hoping!
> 
> Mizzpod- So heartbreaking to read your story!!! You are a very strong woman from what I can read in your posts!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! Those first ones looked + to me but that last one for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yahoo!
> 
> Army- Those are all good signs!! Like I just learned this month, its best to listen to our bodies. The OPK help a bit but if I would have gone off that alone I might have missed my egg!
> 
> Bama- yayayaya!!!! so excited for you!
> 
> Storked- First of all, dont make me get angry at you!!! You can do this, you gave all of us such words of encouragement and I am not gonna let you get down and out!! If I have to start telling stupid jokes I will but you better stop it!!! HUGS! I am 3dpo today (Saturday) I didnt realize we are almost the same!!!! BFP for both of us this cycle!!!!!
> 
> AFM- super irritated. lots going on the last couple days. Ya know I love my DH but he is really pushing his luck lately. Long story super short, his dad is in the hospital, had lung cancer and removed a portion of his lung end of June, now hes in rehabilitation hospital and is getting better but my hubs is handling all his bills while he is there and his dad is not gonna be happy with him when he gets out!!! Lets just say that men should never be allowed to balance a check book!!!!!!!!!! I had to sit down and go through the last 2 months line by line and fix it!!! GRRRRRR!!!! I have enough of my own to keep track of, cant he do this one thing by himself!!??? Ok im done!
> And to top it all off, I am 3dpo today and woke up with a SEVERE yeast infection!!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? I wish I had one of those round brushes cause I would be going to town! I hope this doesnt screw up my chances of a BFP cause then I will be super PO'd!!!! I am going to have to go to Walgreens and get some monistat. I read that one is ok during pregnancy, so I will go with that just in case. Im thinking there is no way the spermies lived through that cause Im sure this yeast infection was brewing for a day or two before I noticed it! dang it!
> Other than that, nothing major going on. I have had a headache yesterday and today, ok so going to get some laundry done!! ttyl

hey :hugs: i am super nervous and moody :wacko: i think i ll just wait till 8dpo :happydance: i have about 18 ICs crying out to me :haha: are you feeling any different this cycle?

Yeast infection will not lower your chances.. the month i got my bfp i had really bad UTI started 2 dpo.. so chill :)


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> Well I got a .4 temp rise today so hopefully it keeps going up to confirm an early O for me this month. Going to BD tomorrow and then take a break.

:happydance: waiting for you to enter the TWW :happydance: i need more tww buddiesss to test with :haha::haha: :happydance:


----------



## kanicky73

Thanks Shefalia! Im not really noticing much difference. I did have really milky dishcharge yesterday but that should have been my first clue that I had a yeast infection. I would have to say the only thing different was the headaches. I usually dont get them until I get AF so not sure. The last two days I woke up with one. I read somewhere that the rise in progesterone can cause them but that wouldnt happen at only 2dpo so Im trying not to obsess!! How about you? Anything different??


----------



## kanicky73

Never could update me to 3dpo and test date of September 12th? Thanks much


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Thanks Shefalia! Im not really noticing much difference. I did have really milky dishcharge yesterday but that should have been my first clue that I had a yeast infection. I would have to say the only thing different was the headaches. I usually dont get them until I get AF so not sure. The last two days I woke up with one. I read somewhere that the rise in progesterone can cause them but that wouldnt happen at only 2dpo so Im trying not to obsess!! How about you? Anything different??

No nothing at all here. Not yet :neutral: 

As this is my first af after mmc i feel i cant get a bfp so soon. Honestly i feel it will be a miracle plus shocking for me if i do. have high expectations at the same time trying to think practically :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Never could update me to 3dpo and test date of September 12th? Thanks much

i like that :D that would out you at 8dpo right! good move :D :thumbup::thumbup:

Never: please put my test date as 13th. i would be 8dpo :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok Quick run down:

Kanicky: Welcome to the yeast infection club, my OB recommended Monistat 3 day or 7 day. I got 7 day. But o my it's messy. Im not sure but I hope it dosent kill the sperm men but Monistat is better than antibiotics. So have fun and NO BD while using it.

Sweetz: Awe a Boy!!! I'm rooting for your boy ma'am. Now I'm eager to that baking soda test. 

Shefali: You have become one of my favorite people. I love your POSITIVITY on one post. Thanks for sharing it.

MizzPodd: I'm probably the last one but Welcome To our group, sorry to hear about your loss of your little girl but CONGRATS ON your new pregnancy!!! You deserve it, your attitude is so beautiful and sweet in your post. So I had to already add you to our list!! Thanks for going on your journey with us.

Aspe: Ahhhh sorry ab your results taking so long. But stay positive for great news may be days away.

Bama: I'm still so stoked about your BFP, and ESP. Ab your upcoming u/s. You will def hear the HB!!! 

MnJ: You make me smile everytime I read your post Bc I can almost see your excitement in every word you post. I'm glad you're here so we can watch that ticker of your bean grow and grow and grow. I know your DBF is excited. 

Angel~: Hold on for your baby. You probably just implanted late...Your bean is probably laughing at you, Bc he/she is worrying you to death and it's nothing worser then to have to wait over the wknd. That wknd seems like a year. You'll be fine!

HisGrace: Hi ma'am. 2WW YOU SAY?

And for the lady who says they have to go to an gynecologist, that is def not a bad thing. Most pregnant women go to gynecologist Bc they have more experience with the woman fertile or pregnancy situation. I chose a Gyno. my family doctor insisted Bc that's what they specialize in. It's a good thing. 

And to the lady who ask what AFM: stands for AFM=AS FOR ME

Hopestruck: Hope wedding planning is going great.

BayBeeEm: Your spot here is still unoccupied!

SHYIAH: Wow: You've been gone for forever, but I'm glad you're ok. And school is def priority # 1. Dont think to hard.

Krissy: Hi ma'am. Glad to hear you're going on with TTC. GO YOU!

Hi to all the others I missed.

AFM: I had a great hair appt. My DH called it sweet and he couldn't stop playing in it. If I ever have time I will have to post some kind of pics! But funny story, we stayed in a hotel Bc our home is getting fixed for 2-3 days so the last day when my DH left for work and my hair appt. was at 11am. I was rushing so bad that I checked out the room and left my gun, bullets and laptop in the drawer and checked out and went to my hair appt. My DH called me laughing telling me "ummm where is your gun babe"...and at that moment the lightbulb went on on top of my head and I flew out that hair salon back To the hotel and had to retrieve my gun, bullets and laptop from the general manager.....I was Soooo embarrassed...I LEFT MY GUN and a case full of Bullets!!! CAN WE SAY PREGO BRAIN ALL AT ONCE!! Just in my defense...I have guns Bc my DH works away from me, so I'm a girl alone during the week.with a gun under my pillow or concealed in my purse. 

Nothing to report except my next appt. isn't until September 24th :wacko: I already called my OB every week so far asking a million questions ending with why do I have to wait Soooo long to come in!! Anywhoo, it's shopping wknd. with DH. First off..IM YEARNING FOR COLD STONE CREAMERY AND POTATOE SALAD!

Hi to my Bump Buddy LisaLee:

Stork: I'm def keeping my eye on you now!!! You're sooo going to be my Bump Buddy even though you're going to have a May baby...yes I'm already claiming it!
Hi to all the others ladies


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Ok Quick run down:
> 
> Kanicky: Welcome to the yeast infection club, my OB recommended Monistat 3 day or 7 day. I got 7 day. But o my it's messy. Im not sure but I hope it dosent kill the sperm men but Monistat is better than antibiotics. So have fun and NO BD while using it.
> 
> Sweetz: Awe a Boy!!! I'm rooting for your boy ma'am. Now I'm eager to that baking soda test.
> 
> Shefali: You have become one of my favorite people. I love your POSITIVITY on one post. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> MizzPodd: I'm probably the last one but Welcome To our group, sorry to hear about your loss of your little girl but CONGRATS ON your new pregnancy!!! You deserve it, your attitude is so beautiful and sweet in your post. So I had to already add you to our list!! Thanks for going on your journey with us.
> 
> Aspe: Ahhhh sorry ab your results taking so long. But stay positive for great news may be days away.
> 
> Bama: I'm still so stoked about your BFP, and ESP. Ab your upcoming u/s. You will def hear the HB!!!
> 
> MnJ: You make me smile everytime I read your post Bc I can almost see your excitement in every word you post. I'm glad you're here so we can watch that ticker of your bean grow and grow and grow. I know your DBF is excited.
> 
> Angel~: Hold on for your baby. You probably just implanted late...Your bean is probably laughing at you, Bc he/she is worrying you to death and it's nothing worser then to have to wait over the wknd. That wknd seems like a year. You'll be fine!
> 
> HisGrace: Hi ma'am. 2WW YOU SAY?
> 
> And for the lady who says they have to go to an gynecologist, that is def not a bad thing. Most pregnant women go to gynecologist Bc they have more experience with the woman fertile or pregnancy situation. I chose a Gyno. my family doctor insisted Bc that's what they specialize in. It's a good thing.
> 
> And to the lady who ask what AFM: stands for AFM=AS FOR ME
> 
> Hopestruck: Hope wedding planning is going great.
> 
> BayBeeEm: Your spot here is still unoccupied!
> 
> SHYIAH: Wow: You've been gone for forever, but I'm glad you're ok. And school is def priority # 1. Dont think to hard.
> 
> Krissy: Hi ma'am. Glad to hear you're going on with TTC. GO YOU!
> 
> Hi to all the others I missed.
> 
> AFM: I had a great hair appt. My DH called it sweet and he couldn't stop playing in it. If I ever have time I will have to post some kind of pics! But funny story, we stayed in a hotel Bc our home is getting fixed for 2-3 days so the last day when my DH left for work and my hair appt. was at 11am. I was rushing so bad that I checked out the room and left my gun, bullets and laptop in the drawer and checked out and went to my hair appt. My DH called me laughing telling me "ummm where is your gun babe"...and at that moment the lightbulb went on on top of my head and I flew out that hair salon back To the hotel and had to retrieve my gun, bullets and laptop from the general manager.....I was Soooo embarrassed...I LEFT MY GUN and a case full of Bullets!!! CAN WE SAY PREGO BRAIN ALL AT ONCE!! Just in my defense...I have guns Bc my DH works away from me, so I'm a girl alone during the week.with a gun under my pillow or concealed in my purse.
> 
> Nothing to report except my next appt. isn't until September 24th :wacko: I already called my OB every week so far asking a million questions ending with why do I have to wait Soooo long to come in!! Anywhoo, it's shopping wknd. with DH. First off..IM YEARNING FOR COLD STONE CREAMERY AND POTATOE SALAD!
> 
> Hi to my Bump Buddy LisaLee:
> 
> Stork: I'm def keeping my eye on you now!!! You're sooo going to be my Bump Buddy even though you're going to have a May baby...yes I'm already claiming it!
> Hi to all the others ladies

awww thanks sweetheart. that really means a lot coming from you :happydance: :flower: its all because of you honestly :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl and MizzPodd :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:


September BFP's Lovely Ladies:

MizzPodd: Tested September _? / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 18th

Garfie: CD 7/ In TWW :coffee:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / IN TWW :coffee: Testing Date: September 13/14th

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:

HisGrace: CD 7/ IN TWW :coffee:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: 3 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date: September 12th

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: 3 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing September 13th 

armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :coffee: Testing: September 28th

CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:




Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl and MizzPodd :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> 
> September BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> MizzPodd: Tested September _? / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB
> 
> 
> SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 18th
> 
> Garfie: CD 7/ In TWW :coffee:
> 
> Janelleybean: CD:7 / IN TWW :coffee: Testing Date: September 13/14th
> 
> Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:
> 
> HisGrace: CD 7/ IN TWW :coffee:
> 
> Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:
> 
> Kanicky: 3 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date: September 12th
> 
> Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:
> 
> Shefali83: 8 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing September 13th
> 
> armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :coffee: Testing: September 28th
> 
> CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:

hey dear a little edit required. i am 3 dpo rightnow(its 12am 9th here) not 8 dpo. will be testing on 13th which would be 8dpo for me :flower:


----------



## kanicky73

Yep shefalia I will actually be 7 dpo cause I O'd thos past Wednesday. I know it's super super early but that's when I'm staring. Lol

Never thanks. Thats what I read was that the minister was ok. I'm sooooooooo ok with no BDing during treatment! Lol


----------



## AngelSerenity

kanicky73 said:


> And to top it all off, I am 3dpo today and woke up with a SEVERE yeast infection!!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? I wish I had one of those round brushes cause I would be going to town! I hope this doesnt screw up my chances of a BFP cause then I will be super PO'd!!!! I am going to have to go to Walgreens and get some monistat. I read that one is ok during pregnancy, so I will go with that just in case. Im thinking there is no way the spermies lived through that cause Im sure this yeast infection was brewing for a day or two before I noticed it! dang it!
> Other than that, nothing major going on. I have had a headache yesterday and today, ok so going to get some laundry done!! ttyl

 
Kanicky, a small dose of thrush was my first sign at 2-3DPO with this BFP. I remember googling it and you can get it as quick as a few days from conception honey< i couldnt believe it could be so quick to be honest but the research says yes! Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Yep shefalia I will actually be 7 dpo cause I O'd thos past Wednesday. I know it's super super early but that's when I'm staring. LolNever thanks. Thats what I read was that the minister was ok. I'm sooooooooo ok with no BDing during treatment! Lol

wow 7 dpo.. I might cave in as well lol..i ll try to stick to 8dpo though..lets see :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi never! I too have a gun as well as DH has crazy hours and sometimes has to work overnight. My house is secluded so, yeah. Better safe then sorry! I'm reallllllly hoping for that boy, but I would be just as happy with a girl. :) as soon as DH gets up (he worked overnight again...didn't get home until 10am) we are headed to Babies R Us bc they are having an awesome early layaway plan for Christmas. Figured we would put the big items on layaway and pay a little at a time. There are no upfront fees so perfect! Just everything needs to be picked up by Dec 16th. No problem there! Lol! 

As for the person with the dreaded yeast infection...how horrible. Get the 7 day. Go without britches while in the house, wear loose boxers to let it "air out". That is what my doctors suggested. He also said do not sleep in tight anything down there. I wear a baggy pair of pj pants and a baggy tshirt. Not sexy, but damn comfy!! Lol!!


----------



## kanicky73

AngelSerenity said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> And to top it all off, I am 3dpo today and woke up with a SEVERE yeast infection!!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? I wish I had one of those round brushes cause I would be going to town! I hope this doesnt screw up my chances of a BFP cause then I will be super PO'd!!!! I am going to have to go to Walgreens and get some monistat. I read that one is ok during pregnancy, so I will go with that just in case. Im thinking there is no way the spermies lived through that cause Im sure this yeast infection was brewing for a day or two before I noticed it! dang it!
> Other than that, nothing major going on. I have had a headache yesterday and today, ok so going to get some laundry done!! ttyl
> 
> 
> Kanicky, a small dose of thrush was my first sign at 2-3DPO with this BFP. I Iremember googling it and you can get it as quick as a few days from conception honey< i couldnt believe it could be so quick to be honest but the research says yes! Good Luck! :flower:Click to expand...


Ohhhh that gives me hope! Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

I just checked FF Kanicky and it was definitely 2DPO I have a note of 'creamy/sticky white discharge, poss getting thrush'. I remember it got worse for about 2 days and I used Canesten for one day then caved using it just in case. It cleared up by itself. This is the second time I got thrush as a sign of a BFP, with the first I hadnt a clue and just plodded on. Apparently it is a common early sign. Excited for you xo


----------



## shefali83

Laid down to sleep and having weird pain in my lower tummy towards the right side. Wonder what it is


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Sorry (I seem to spend half my life apologising:haha:) I have not been on in a while but my eldest son (the one with autism) has moved to Senior school and as he doesn't like change I have had to attend a lot of boring meetings:dohh: I have also been busy with my avon:haha: and of course like most men hubby demands a lot of my time:haha:

Anyway hope you are all keeping well great to see another BFP :happydance::happydance:

Storked - Aw hun I hope you are a lot more happier today, yes it's a long road for some, yes the road is tougher for some and yes there will be light at the end of the tunnel sometimes our light fades for a while but trust me hun when you get that BFP (this month) your light will be shining the brightest :happydance:

Hello to all the other lovely ladies only a brief pop in as time to put the children to bed and spend some time with DH I read all your posts but I honestly don't know where the time is going:flower:

Should be easier next week to comment as hubby back on shifts :cry: oh by the way ladies I am beginning testing on Monday:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MizzPodd

kanicky73- Thank you dear! It means so much hearing that I am strong because I felt so weak and low for the longest. I feel that you ladies are very strong as well... in fact WE as women are strong people!!! :D

janelleybean- Thank you very much! Yeah, I kept fidgeting in bed, so he eventually just got up. lol I was too excited, I couldn't help it:blush::haha:
He was very very surprised!!! Even though he knew in his heart I was preggos, he was still surprised when he saw the test:happydance:

nevergivingup- Thank you! I took the first test September 7th... Symptoms were fatigue, heartburn, headaches, slight nausea, pinching in left ovary area for 2 weeks on and off, sudden cravings and increased appetite and just that feeling of knowing:happydance::happydance:! lol


----------



## MizzPodd

nevergivingup- Awww Thank you so much! I would love to be apart of this group. You ladies are very compassionate and genuine! I hope we will all be preggos soon! I'm excited to feel apart of something :) Thank you for welcoming me:hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

shefali83 said:


> Laid down to sleep and having weird pain in my lower tummy towards the right side. Wonder what it is

That sounds promising to me... I noticed those feelings on my left side, and it was on and off. If I laid on stomach, it just felt weird and uncomfortable. I hope this is your sticky bean!!!:baby::thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

Hope so dear...thanks a lot.. And its still on :)


----------



## Sweetz33

She...I had the same thing, but on the left. When I had my last us, bubs was more left when it came to placement. Seems like a good sign to me! Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## shefali83

Wow... Was it on n off or constant.. I am just 3 dpo
Isnt it too early :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Some days it was constant, other days on and off. I also have a cyst on the left side so that might be the reason for the constant days. As for too early...I have no idea as this time arou d I was taking the relaxed approach. Took a hpt out of pure boredom...and it landed up positive haha


----------



## shefali83

Its weird.. Feel like the sensation/pain whatever is it is also travelling to my leg!


----------



## shefali83

I need the relaxed approach too then lol if it leads to a bfp..haha


----------



## Sweetz33

I say if it gets really bad, ring the on call doctor. If you are still able to function, I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## shefali83

No its isnt that much :)


----------



## MizzPodd

shefali83 said:


> Wow... Was it on n off or constant.. I am just 3 dpo
> Isnt it too early :(

From my personal experience, I felt it that early on up until yesterday! I looked up posts where many women said they felt that stuff and just knew they were preggos, and turned out they were! So that is why I suspected that I was pregnant too... It was on and off and would get worse during exercise


----------



## shefali83

Stay pain stay lol i need u now :D


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> She...I had the same thing, but on the left. When I had my last us, bubs was more left when it came to placement. Seems like a good sign to me! Fx'd! :dust:

Mine was left too! I think she is in great shape right now!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol she you nut!


----------



## shefali83

Hahaha anything for the bean.. All pains are welcome :D

i am enjoying the pain too now.. Haha


----------



## shefali83

I am taking baby aspirin since few days.read it helps with blood flow and impantation..


----------



## nevergivingup

:thumbup::thumbup:CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl and MizzPodd :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:


September BFP's Lovely Ladies:

MizzPodd: Tested September 7 :bfp: :happydance:/ Symptns:fatigue, heartburn, headaches, slight nausea, pinching in left ovary area for 2 weeks on and off, sudden cravings, increased appetite and just that feeling of knowing! lol / :baby: 1st HB


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 18th

Garfie: CD 7/ In TWW :coffee:

Janelleybean: CD:7 / IN TWW :coffee: Testing Date: September 13/14th

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:

HisGrace: CD 7/ IN TWW :coffee:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: 3 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date: September 12th

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: 3 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing September 13th 

armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :shrug: Testing: September 28th

CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:




Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl and MizzPodd :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> 
> September BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> MizzPodd: Tested September _? / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB
> 
> 
> SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 18th
> 
> Garfie: CD 7/ In TWW :coffee:
> 
> Janelleybean: CD:7 / IN TWW :coffee: Testing Date: September 13/14th
> 
> Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:
> 
> HisGrace: CD 7/ IN TWW :coffee:
> 
> Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:
> 
> Kanicky: 3 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date: September 12th
> 
> Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:
> 
> Shefali83: 3 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing September 13th
> 
> armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :coffee: Testing: September 28th
> 
> CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:

I'm 5dpo I didn't really "try" this month but wasn't careful...testing in 6 days!!


----------



## MnJ

How are my bump buddies, lpjkp, angel and bama? 

Storked, maybe you're so emotional cuz hormonal from being prego!!! ;-)

Can't wait for testing to begin!! GL everyone!!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, you are making me blush! Hope I can always crack you up ;)

HisGrace, you can feel it too? I can feel myself becoming more anxious as it approaches. Guess we are all getting the weepies huh? Sorry you are feeling it so strong too :hugs:

Kanicky, will try not to let you down dear. Will try lol. And we are just almost the same. Yay :)
So funny on balancing books- I feel your pain! That used to be a big part of what I did at work every single day. And I also managed accounts for customers. Seriously, people would come in to pay a credit. A CREDIT. Gah. And I don't think a yeast infection will hurt your chances. Go get a three day cream honey :hugs:*

Janelley, love you dear and hope you feel better. I had the headache yesterday too with nausea but I think mine was just tied to major mental hysterics. :hugs:

Never, thanks honey. Love ya too. But it is impossible not to compare yourself when you want what everybody seems to have. Effortlessly. How can it be so easy? I dunno. Guess I am turning bitter. My DH and I wanted to start a family when I was 23 but our bishop made us wait to marry so we had to wait for children. I feel like I am always waiting. Just getting tired of being in that place :(
I did everything right religious-wise and feel like I am not being very blessed. Stupid but I guess I just want to throw blame somewhere. Maybe my DH is rubbing off on me. When we found out our LO was dead he said that after being robbed twice and then losing our baby he just felt like God wanted to hurt him. I hope that our luck turns soon because we have so much love to offer a child.
Glad you had a great hair appt. My DH went to a barber today and he looks SO CUTE that I just can't stand it lol. He says he looks like an old timer. But I say cute old timer ;)

Garfie, I hope so. And ohmygosh Monday is right around the corner! Are you excited? :)

MnJ, too early for me to be hormonal from pregnancy lol. Though I can hope. I was pretty emotional before I got my BFP too but chalked it up to being a newlywed lol.

AFM: have gotten teary eyed a few times today but no actual tears. Just ran errands with DH and will bake a little tonight after I have sat down to catch my breath. And read a Nora Roberts. And play Plants vs Zombies. Anything to pass the time :)


----------



## kanicky73

AngelSerenity said:


> I just checked FF Kanicky and it was definitely 2DPO I have a note of 'creamy/sticky white discharge, poss getting thrush'. I remember it got worse for about 2 days and I used Canesten for one day then caved using it just in case. It cleared up by itself. This is the second time I got thrush as a sign of a BFP, with the first I hadnt a clue and just plodded on. Apparently it is a common early sign. Excited for you xo

Thanks angel! That gives me some hope! I'm not glad to have a yeast infection but if it's a good sign, well I'll take it!


----------



## kanicky73

Shefalia I think that's a really good sign! FX'd for you!


----------



## kanicky73

Storked! You're welcome and like all the other gals on her, I am also here for you! I had the hubs pick up the three day cream on the way home from work tonite. 
Weird too cause now I'm having some cramps. Probably from the infection cause its waaaaaay too early to be anything else. Anyway I'm super tired and going to be early! Nynite to all the gals!


----------



## lisalee1

Shefali & Storked- Reading your posts made me very sad. I know that everyone else has spoken already, but I just want to tell you not to give up. There WILL be light at the end of the tunnel. :dust:


----------



## Storked

Kanicky I have those cramps but mine are bloat pain lol. Yay for yeast relief! I got the 7 day last time and it was just too dang long :)

Lisa, it is so funny that when I feel at my most broken is when my husband is the most optimistic. Maybe his cheer will catch eh?


----------



## kanicky73

Ya the 7 day is more than I think I could handle right now. I just hope 3 days takes care of it. I also take acidophilus so I think that will help. That's why I'm kind of surprised that I got one. I haven't had one since I was pregnant....................wait wow that just dawned on me as I typed it out. Well hope that's a good sign. Anyway hope your having a better evening. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Ya the 7 day is more than I think I could handle right now. I just hope 3 days takes care of it. I also take acidophilus so I think that will help. That's why I'm kind of surprised that I got one. I haven't had one since I was pregnant....................wait wow that just dawned on me as I typed it out. Well hope that's a good sign. Anyway hope your having a better evening. Tomorrow is a new day.

Ok so even i want yeast now :haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Shefali & Storked- Reading your posts made me very sad. I know that everyone else has spoken already, but I just want to tell you not to give up. There WILL be light at the end of the tunnel. :dust:

yes dear i am holding on to that light so badly..just hope that the journey isnt too long..thanks for being there :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Shefalia I think that's a really good sign! FX'd for you!

:happydance: I HOPE FX'd :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## shefali83

my BBT chart showed crosshairs today finally confirming Ovulation so i am officially 3dpo now :D


----------



## kanicky73

shefali83 said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> Ya the 7 day is more than I think I could handle right now. I just hope 3 days takes care of it. I also take acidophilus so I think that will help. That's why I'm kind of surprised that I got one. I haven't had one since I was pregnant....................wait wow that just dawned on me as I typed it out. Well hope that's a good sign. Anyway hope your having a better evening. Tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Ok so even i want yeast now :haha::haha::haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh girl you just made me laugh. :haha:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> Ya the 7 day is more than I think I could handle right now. I just hope 3 days takes care of it. I also take acidophilus so I think that will help. That's why I'm kind of surprised that I got one. I haven't had one since I was pregnant....................wait wow that just dawned on me as I typed it out. Well hope that's a good sign. Anyway hope your having a better evening. Tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Ok so even i want yeast now :haha::haha::haha::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh girl you just made me laugh. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL :haha::haha::haha: 
anything for :baby: rightnow :happydance:


----------



## janelleybean

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA today, I've had a monstrous headache. It's still lingering, but to cheer me up, hot date Dan when and bought me a caramello, because he's a bad ass like that. :winkwink:Those things don't taste nearly as good as I remembered them. Anyways, while I was sitting at home being a debbie downer, my hubby, his dad, and some 15 year old kid made 2 more drawers for our kitchen. 3 down, 2 more to go! Woohoo! Fireplace is still a wreck, but who cares, I'll work on it another day. I'm super excited though, with all these drawers and cabinets, we have so much space for everything! I'm so excited!! Plus, we have a pantry. I finally have my dream kitchen. 

So today, around 1 I ended up having the worst heartburn. It was so bad I literally thought I was going to throw up. Has anyone ever experienced that? Between the headache and the heartburn I had a pretty awful day. My only highlight was the caramello. Someone, I believe it was Shefali, mentioned having pain that shoots down your leg? I have been experiencing that too!! I've had mild cramping and like an ache that lingers down my right leg. It's really strange. Other than those few things I'm not feeling pregnant at all. I did check my CP today and it's high swollen and closed. I also had a ridiculous amount of stringy CM. *Sorry if this is TMI*, but I really shocked me to see. It wasn't clear like EWCM, it was sort of yellow and really stingy/stretchy like EWCM if that makes any sense. Has anyone ever experienced this? It kind of freaks me out.:shrug:

Kanicky- I've only had one yeast infection in my life and I was literally convinced that my vagina was going to fall out. I was a freshman in high school and I remember calling my mom is tears and was far more hysterical than I believe I needed to be. Now that I think about it I really laugh. Anyway, at the time my mom was a nurse for an OBGYN and she told me to go to the store and buy monistat and a betadine(sp) douche. It was instant relief. I'm not sure if they are safe to use when you're pregnant, but I highly suggest it.

Storked- You're so sweet. Seriously, you're the best! I really hope you get your BFP in the next week. Are you sure you ovulated 3 days ago and not sooner? I'm really really hoping your symptoms are related to pregnancy. My fingers are crossed for you! 

Shefali- you're funny. All of your responses make me smile. You're such a sweetie. :hugs:

Sweetz- Went to Sam's club a little bit ago and saw a preggo stocking up on apple cinnamon oatmeal. I couldn't help but laugh. She looked at me like I was nuts, when she was the one stocking her cart full of oatmeal. I had to explain to her that I wasn't laughing for the wrong reason, I just knew another preggo who ate a lot of oatmeal during her pregnancy. She said it was one of the few things that she could keep down and helped her to "stay regular" best part.... SHE'S HAVING A BOY!

Krissy- Where are you?!?!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but if I did, HELLO!!! :wave:

AFM- As if this weekend couldn't get anymore hectic, we were suppose to have my Dad and his wife over tomorrow for lunch, because it's "their special day" but she just called me in tears because they are having to put their dog down. I'm kinda bummed, but at the same time totally relieved. They are both extremely finicky eaters and what meals both of them like, we don't eat because we're vegetarian. Well, pescetarian because we eat fish, but not very often. She likes tilapia, he likes salmon. So we were going to make two different fishes tomorrow with potato salad. Then I wanted to make them a pie, because--who doesn't like pie?! Only problem is, he only likes apple, she only like strawberry rhubarb. I was just getting ready to make the strawberry rhubarb pie when I got her phone call. I think I would have been a little more upset if I made all the food and then gotten the call. I would have been stuck with a giant bowl of potato salad and two pies. Good thing I procrastinate. Geesh, I feel like I have written a novel. :blush: I'm sorry...


----------



## Storked

I'm Debbie Downer Janelley. MEEE!
Caramello is better after you put it on fridge for a while IMO. Chocolate is crunchy heaven and the caramel is still drippy. I have Andes mint chocolates hiding in the fridge. Well away from spouse and his prying eyes!

Not much help on symptoms. I don't even remember what symptoms I was googling when I got my BFP. How lame is that?

And yay to not having to cook all that food. Well, you still can. And not share! Huh. I think I have a selfish food theme going. Oh well. When you are the youngest of five you will chew a person's face off if they try to steal a bite. In junior high a friend licked my apple stick from the lunch menu. I ate it anyways. Mmmm. Yummy food.

We are staying up tonight to go to Dunkin Donuts early. APPLE ORCHARD DONUTS HERE I COME!


----------



## janelleybean

I would make all that food, but then I would eat it all to my self and it would all go straight to my ass. :haha: I worked really hard to shed 30 lbs, and I want to work extra hard not to gain it all back. 

Germs never bothered me either, I always tell people it keeps me healthy.

As for the dunkin donuts, we don't have one here, but when I lived in Vegas for a short while and I could afford them (we were super poor) I enjoyed them. We had a Krispy Kremes here for awhile, but they closed... Now we just have a Jelly Donuts. Boo.

I'll try the caramello in the fridge thing. He bought me two. Such a keeper!


----------



## Storked

My husband went out for drinks at QT and I got a Caramello. You inspired me ;) I got it in the fridge lol. Wish I could have talked him into getting a pound of spicy beef jerky. Mmmm.
My weight goes to my thighs. My garments make funny noises if I walk too fast from my thighs rubbing together :blush:

Dunkin Donuts is tasty unless you ask for something creme filled. Wth. It is full of icing. What creme is that?? But the apple ones are amazing. My husband chose Dunkin Donuts over Ihop so he must have a craving. If I served him breakfast food and ice cream every day he would be content lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg now I want Dunkin O's!! Argh!! DH already left for work!! I love their apple spice donuts (big surprise there huh lol). I agree their creme is NOT creme....it is pure sugar icing. BLECH! We recently got one near my house, as in walking distance if I felt like doing it...but I don't feel like doing it today haha!! 

Jane...your Sam's story made me literally lol!! I am sure I got the same look at Walmart when I grabbed 4 boxes haha!! She is right, it is the only thing that keeps me regular. I landed up getting the high fiber cinnamon spice to give it an extra "push". Once a week I take 2 stool softners. I try to avoid that bc for me (IBS) it is not a fun experience. 

As for the "omg let me google every weird sensation to see if that is a BFP sign"...yeah I was notorious for doing that. The symptoms I got this time around now that I think about it were:
Nausea
Over tired
Weird twinges in left side of abdomen
Dizziness
Sore boobs
Headache
And just an overall "foggy feeling"

That is just how I felt...I took an ubber relaxed approach the month I got my BFP. I only tested out of boredom...lol I didn't "feel" pregnant. I just thought I was getting the flu or my allergies were acting up.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oye vey.....my allergies are going haywire.....apparently that is another fun symptom. Hormones make histamine go all whacky. My whole body itches, I have a rash on my neck and legs, sneezing constantly, and congested. Benadryl doesn't do squat for me either. I'm normally on RX strength allergies medications and a steroid when it gets bad....and guess what is not pregnancy safe? Argh.... Anyone know of some holistic home remedies to ease the itches? I can deal with the nose stuffiness and sneezing...but this constant itchy feeling is driving me bonkers! It is everywhere! Face, nose, ears, head, neck, back, arms......ever fricken where!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well no confirmed O because my temp dropped this morning majorly. Oh well, another week of waiting before I'll start using OPKs again.


----------



## Sweetz33

I think that is normal....

What is a fallback temperature? 
Some women may see a drop in temperature the day or two after the thermal shift.* It is likely due to a surge of estrogen. This is normal and does not affect fertility. It should rise again the next day. 

What is a thermal shift and what does it mean? 
The thermal shift will occur the day after ovulation due to an increase in progesterone levels. The temperature will rise 0.2-0.5 degrees. The presence of the thermal shift is a good indicator that ovulation has already occurred.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> I think that is normal....
> 
> What is a fallback temperature?
> Some women may see a drop in temperature the day or two after the thermal shift.* It is likely due to a surge of estrogen. This is normal and does not affect fertility. It should rise again the next day.
> 
> What is a thermal shift and what does it mean?
> The thermal shift will occur the day after ovulation due to an increase in progesterone levels. The temperature will rise 0.2-0.5 degrees. The presence of the thermal shift is a good indicator that ovulation has already occurred.

So you think its just a fallback rise?


----------



## Sweetz33

I would wait to see what temp does in the next couple days. Keep bd'n just in case :) :dust:


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- I'm deathly allergic to cats. The only thing that helped me when I was pregnant was zyrtec. Have you tried that for your stuffy nose? For the itchy rash, you could try an oatmeal bath or coconut oil. It sounds crazy, but coconut oil works wonders as well as an oatmeal bath.. You wouldn't by chance have some oatmeal laying around would you? :haha: Just kidding. :winkwink:

Army- I would say you're having a dip after O. Keep an eye on your temps the next couple of days and see if it rises again and stays consistent. 

AFM- My nose is stuffed and my lower back is hurting. It feels more like sore muscles than anything. It's hard to explain, but I haven't done anything to hurt it, just woke up feeling like I got hit by a bus. It's better than having that stupid headache though. That thing was torture!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks janelley. I am going to keep temping probably til the end of the next cycle(not this one). 

Btw, <<-----------see my avatar pic. Me and both my babies when my daughter was about 3 months old I think. My mom took the picture through skype one day while we were talking to her.


----------



## janelleybean

Soooo cute!


----------



## kanicky73

Hi ladies! Looks like we all are having a quiet weekend. Or maybe its a busy one and thats why no one is around. Either way, hope all the pregnant mommas are having a good weekend and also the rest of us soon to be pregnant mommas!! Theres some positivity for ya hey?! 
Not much going on with me, Im feeling a bit irritated towards my dh. Not for any real reason, kind of weird, hes just really annoying me right now. Poor him. I was gonna be a freak and poas just because I could and I was bored. I stopped myself cause I know how incredibly stupid that would have been. But the thought of it was kinda fun. Ok well Im off to go clean. ttyl!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm quiet bc my allergies are kicking my butt and I'm just worn out.


----------



## bamagurl

It has been a quiet weekend although nothing wrong with that! 

I have been trying to not be freak paranoid pregnant lady! It isn't working out very well! 

Hope you ladies are having a nice, relaxing weekend


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, you having amazing donut taste ;) those apple ones are the best!
For the itches you can also do a milk bath :)

Janelley, do you normally sleep on your back? I'm a side sleeper but when I have slept on my back too long it hurts. Ouch :-/

Army, sorry I gave up BBT on my end so not much help.

Kanicky, do you think you are pregnant? ;)
I get annoyed with my DH too sometimes. Because he can be annoying and my tolerance level is sometimes lower than normal. Marriage lol.

Bama, totally natural. :hugs: girly

AFM: just woke up and am lounging on the couch in my underwear and a giant tee-shirt. Totally dread getting dressed and going to the laundromat to wash clothes. But my husband will come to keep me company so yay for that.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Girlss..im 6dpo today and i found a light brown stain on panties..and yes it came from the front door (sorry tmi) now nothing for the past 7 hours....My body is crazyyy after my mc in august 2012 :( i dont know it anymoreee...i'm NOT thinking "implantation spotting" because i didnt get that with my pregnancy that i lost..so i dont think im one of those..i just believe af is coming for me :( so no bfp in september! October is still out there though! :) i'm not disappointed cause i didn't REALLY ttc this month..just wasnt careful....

hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Hopestruck!!! I see you're viewing the thread. Hope everything with the wedding planning is Great!


----------



## Storked

Way to stay positive Catch! :hugs: that rainbow WILL be coming honey!


----------



## bamagurl

Catch love the positive attitude! October it is :)

Storked I feel that way a lot of the time where I just want to lounge around half dressed haha. Way more comfortable!

Never how are you feeling!??


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Bama, I'm feeling good. My good friend announced she was 9wks prego today and we both secretly want boys. So this will be exciting. My scan day isn't until the 24th...I think. O well how are you feeling Mrs. Prego Bama!

Catchbabydust: You're def on the list as October BFP!! 

Stork: I am a fan of Krispie Cream Doughnuts but you def made me consider Dunkin. You're so not a Debbie Downer!! 

Armymama: Don't count yourself out just yet.

Not to many personals. Hi to all of the other wondeful ladies.


----------



## bamagurl

I am feeling okay! So super tired & nervous at times that something will go wrong, but still so super excited! Hubby is super worried/stressed that this baby will end up being babies haha! Which I would never tell him this but that I would LOVE twins haha. Aww I go 4 days after you do never! It will be the first time to hera the heartbeat & see our little bean all in one day! I am so very excited!

That is super exciting to be pregnant with a friend at the same time! Maybe it will be both be boys so they can be friends also! Glad you are feeling good!


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- I don't usually sleep on my back. I'm more of a side/tummy kinda girl. I don't remember waking up on my back last night, but that would make sense. It's like the muscles that run down my mid back on either side of my spine hurt. If that makes any sort of sense. They feel really inflamed as well. I've been icing it today with frozen peas and corn. :blush: Hope it feels better tomorrow. My allergies are still kicking my ass though. 

Catch- Are you going to TTC next month? Or just roll with it and if it happens it happens? I've heard that your body can spot from time to time after a MC only because it's trying to get things back to normal, but I've also heard that every pregnancy is different, so if you did IB with your last, you could IB with your next. Best of luck to you! When is AF due?

Never- I am so envious! I would love to be pregnant with a friend. I mean, I'm sure if I get pregnant there will hopefully be someone on this forum that is close to me and I we can share stories, but I would love if my BFF and I got pregnant at the same time. How are her symptoms? Much different from yours?

Bama- It's normal to feel that way, but I'm sure your pregnancy will go smoothly and you will deliver a healthy happy baby... or babies. :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

I hope so Bama; but I will take a girl or boy at the end of the day. Its totally normal to be nervous and excited Bc of what we've previously gone through but this is a whole different and New pregnancy. You have just as great a chance for a healthy baby as any other successful pregnancy. You wil be over the moon on your scan day:cloud9:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! Making a lovely dinner. Pork chops, stuffing and veggie melody. DH is at work until 8 so figured since he worked all day, coming home to a nice meal might be nice...plus I'm craving meat! Which is weird bc before I only rarely ate chicken.

Never super cool being prego when a friend is. How fun!

I know today I'm not too talkative...but it's these dang allergies. Going to talk to doctor tomorrow about it bc I don't think I can handle this much longer before tearing up my skin.


----------



## MnJ

I've just been having a kind of lazy weekend. Watching movies and taking naps. Ahhhh.. love weekends! lol Today my DB told me I just need to relax and let things happen... I'm obsessing about the pregnancy. Hmm. Hurt my feelings, of course got teary cuz I do that at the drop of a hat these days. He says he's excited for the baby but I guess it's just always more real for women as it's our bodies being taken over and we are the ones building the little bean. So I guess I keep my pregnancy talk to my forum chicks! 

Question for you guys just to see everyone's thoughts. We had signed up to be in a bowling league with my DB's brother, sister & her fiance before we found out I was pregnant. Would you guys go ahead and bowl? Or not?

Lpkjp - how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while...


----------



## Storked

Janelley, that seriously made me want to pop my back. Or get a massage. Ouch! Hey, make your man run your back :D

Sweetz, mmmm! Sounds yummy! I made a breakfast hash for dinner. My DH put ketchup on it. Why do I even bother to season anything if he is going to ruin it with ketchup?!

MnJ, we experience pregnancy. The men just witness it lol.
I don't think bowling would be too strenuous. I personally wouldn't do it but that is because my thumbs are the size of toes- only balls that don't hurt are too heavy lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! Mine does that with hash too!! Grosses me out!


----------



## Storked

That is what I think Sweetz! I made steak once and he did the same thing- asked for ketchup. Oh heck no. Don't insult my steak with ketchup. It is seasoned to perfection so EAT IT AS IS hehe.


----------



## Storked

Petite kosher pickles. They are seriously the best.


----------



## Shyiah

Hello ladies I'm super excited I ovulate today hoping to catch this eggy this month. Lots of :sex: on another note I'm glad to see so many hopefuls :dust: to all and congrats mizzpd on your :bfp:


----------



## Storked

:dust: Shyiah!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well:flower:

Never - Lovely that you are pregnant the same as your friend - my best friend got pregnant straight away after coming off the pill when my body was still trying to sort itself out so every month she asks am I....... doesn't she think she will be one of the first to know:haha: apart from you lovely ladies:flower: 

Bama - So pleased hun that things are going well for you:flower:

Sweetz - Mmmm all these talk about donuts we can buy ours pre packed but I bet they are so much nicer fresh - hope you sort out your allergies soon I suffer with prickly heat and I could litterally scratch myself to death - hope you feel better soon.:hugs:

Storked - Hi hun I am hoping the test turns positive of course but not hopeful if that makes sense - look at my chart still no crosshairs:cry:

Shyiah - :happydance: good luck hun go go catch the eggy :winkwink:

Janelley - Aw hun a bad back isn't no fun especially with a little one to run around after - can't you get dh to give you a massage (the pain will probably be near the hottest spot on your back) so ask him to feel for that and gently rub - hope it feels better soon:hugs:

Mnj - What is a lazy weekend? - I've forgotten it's been so many years ago :haha: enjoy it hun sorry you are feeling teary I think it's very normal so don't worry - it will pass. Exercise during pregnancy is good for you as for bowling personally I wouldn't, how about you put your name down as a substitute (so you can still go but only have to take part know and then) just an idea:flower:

Hi to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - I'm still busy trying to settle in my eldest at senior school (this is due to his autism) I am being called in to help him when he has a "meltdown" even just the simplest of tasks to you and I - if he goes in the wrong classroom, is given a certain task to do etc. So at the moment ladies I am trying to settle him, hope he is having a good day today as I have to have a meeting re my avon.

Oh yes and I tested - Negative ah well (temps are still up) but is that due to the hot spell we are having????:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Ah Garfie :hugs: sounds like it has been a rough bit between your boy and feeling so uncertain about this cycle. I hope that things improve soon! How long do you think it will take your son to get settled? I have an autistic nephew and it can take him months. So hard :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Storked - I wish I knew hun all as I know is he doesn't react very well to change or makes friends easily - I allow him to stay pack up so he doesn't have to deal with the simplest of tasks going up and chosing a meal as he can't make choices. So last week I thought it might be a good idea to let him stay pack up but give him some money so he could buy some chips or a drink - anyway for 3 days he wouldn't go into the canteen and he ate his packup in a corner of the playground by himself (one of the meetings was to discuss this type of behaviour):cry:

I want him to remain in a mainstream school and I am sure with a lot of support (to help him socialise) love and understanding he will get there as lesson wise he is outstanding - he just faces different challenges and sees problems where really to me and you there aren't any:dohh:

My cycle is totally messed up - I thought I was in the tww but now I am not so sure - however until the witch shows her face I will keep on testing as thats the way I roll:haha:

What DPO are you hun and are you testing soon - or are you going to wait?

:hugs:

X


----------



## HisGrace

For all the TWWers, when are you testing? I think I may wait until AF is late before I test, but I don't know if I will be able to hold out that long. Tomorrow I'll be 9 DPO and that's usually when I start testing. 

For all the pregnant ladies, I pray you and your beanies are safe. :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Girls, sorry for the selfish quick post. I just wanted to let you know my beta is really low and I think a MC is looming again, I started spotting this morning.

I'll be back once I've sorted my head out a bit, good luck to everybody, I really mean it.

xoxo


----------



## Storked

Garfie, that does sound rough for him. Having to decide can be very stressful- he must feel it to a million. Hope everything works out how you want it to :hugs:
Test away honey :) it passes the time in limbo lol!
I am 6DPO (I think) and will test next Tuesday. If AF doesn't arrive before then. But I may still wait longer. Indecisive ;)

HisGrace, I tend to put it off but we just don't get BFPs in my family until we are officially late. Lame right? Good luck honey :)


----------



## Storked

Angel oh no :(


----------



## garfie

Angel - Aw no hun BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Angel, I'm praying for you sweetie. Maybe this is just one of those pregnancies where you spot but nothing's wrong. :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Angel so sorry! :hugs: your way!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , AngelSerenity, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl and MizzPodd :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Angelserenity: Tested Aug. 23: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby:1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:


September BFP's Lovely Ladies:

MizzPodd: Tested September 7th :bfp: :happydance:/ Symptns: MizzPodd: Tested September 7 / Symptns:fatigue, heartburn, headaches, slight nausea, pinching in left ovary on and off, sudden cravings, increased appetite / 1st HB/:baby: 1st HB


SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 18th

Garfie: 6 DPO / IN TWW :coffee:

Janelleybean: DPO / IN TWW :coffee: Testing Date: September 13/14th

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:

HisGrace: 6 DPO / IN TWW :coffee:

Hopestruck: taking a break :flower:

Kanicky: 4 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date: September 12th

Aspe: DPO/ TWW 

Shefali83: 4 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing September 13th 

armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :coffee: Testing: September 28th" 




Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


CatchBabyDust:6 DPO/ Testing


----------



## MnJ

Noooo Angel!! :cry: I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh nooooo! Angel!!!! Big :hug:

I'm a bit stressed today...remember how I told all you ladies I was a surrogate. Well it was a private thing, with a friend. I spoke with the lawyer today and apparently she isn't doing squat on her end to get all the paperwork done. The child is now 6, and as far as I know not even in school yet. Everything legally is still under my name!! I was shocked to say the least!! This "friend" won't return my emails either!! So basically I legally have a child in another state... That as far as the lawyer and I know, has no medical insurance, not in school, and is with someone that doesn't even have legal guardianship (let alone adoption) paperwork saying the child can legally be with her!! *twitch* The lawyer is just as irritated as me. She said I will not be held responsible God forbid anything happens (tg) but...if she keeps slacking and not following thru she is going to say that this adoption is NOT a good idea and that the child should be placed back with me. I do love the little stinker, don't get me wrong, but she is 6...and all she has ever know was me as "auntie". It would be emotionally detrimental for her if this chic doesn't get on the ball! Ugh....I thought this was all taken care of already! :growlmad:


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF wont confirm O but my temp is slowly going back up. I put my temp in my signature if you want to take a look.

Aww...Angel, I'm so sorry. I will pray that that isn't true. 

I'm sorry your friend isn't doing her part Sweetz. It's not good if that kid isn't getting schooling yet.


----------



## Sweetz33

Not at all! She is a very smart little girl...I feel bad...

As for the temps woohoo! I pray they keep rising and stay up!!

*does the :dust: dance for all my girls in the tww*


----------



## Sweetz33

Done and done :)


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies. I had a pretty emotional night last night. Hubby and I went to a party at his parents house which is usually always really fun, but there was this young "fox" that walked in. I didn't think anything of it until I saw my husbands reaction. I swear you could have seen his dick twitch from across the room. He perked right up. Well, I just brushed it off and thought whatever, but then later on in the night he was BLUNTLY checking out her ass. It really made me uncomfortable because she was playing with our son. I know it's natural for men to look at other women, but it really made me emotional because I couldn't help but think that he never looks at me that way. When we first got together I was rail skinny and when I got pregnant I gained A LOT of weight. I lost most of it, but I'm still not at my goal weight. So, it's really hard when I see him drooling over other women. I didn't mention it though because I didn't want to call him out in front of his parents and their friends, but I'm sure they all saw it too, he wasn't hiding it at all. When we got in the car to go home I mentioned it and he just put his head down and said sorry. I wasn't mad or angry, I was just really sad. So I stared out the window and tried my damnedest to fight back tears. When we got home, I just went to bed. I woke up this morning because I dreamt about the zombie apocalypse and was terrified, when I rolled over to cuddle, my husband wasn't there, he slept on the couch! JERK! Ugh. He woke me up this morning to tell me that he loved me before he left for work. So that made me feel a little better. Do any of you other ladies get butt hurt when you catch your man eying another woman, or is it just me?

Angel- I am so sorry. :hugs:

Sweetz- That's got to be so frustrating. Especially for the child. Why wouldn't she put her in school? If she ends up with you, I don't think that would be a bad thing. It may be emotional for the little girl, but you have to think, it might also be in the best interest for her as well. Best of luck and I hope this all gets sorted out and goes smoothly.

Garfie- You have such patience. That is amazing. Your son is so lucky to have you as a mother, as you are lucky to have him as a son. Sorry you tested negative. Maybe it's still too early?

HisGrace- I plan on testing either the 13th or 14th... I'm surprised I've held off testing this long.. I usually start testing at 10DPO which would be today.

Other than the drama that happened last night, this morning at 4:30 I woke up having to pee soooo bad, so I went and went back to bed. I woke up at 8:30 this morning and went again and saw some brown on the tissue so I checked my CP and sure enough it's high and hard and there was brown tinged CM. No idea what this could mean. According to my fertility calendar implantation was yesterday. I've never had IB before, so this would be a first if that is indeed what it was. Could be AF getting ready to show as well. I've been taking the LD aspirin in hopes that might help a bit. Still not feeling pregnant, so I guess I'm just going to play the waiting game. I hope all you ladies are enjoying your Monday so far. Sorry for the rant.. I just really needed to unload. I feel much better though.:flower:


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Morning ladies. I had a pretty emotional night last night. Hubby and I went to a party at his parents house which is usually always really fun, but there was this young "fox" that walked in. I didn't think anything of it until I saw my husbands reaction. I swear you could have seen his dick twitch from across the room. He perked right up. Well, I just brushed it off and thought whatever, but then later on in the night he was BLUNTLY checking out her ass. It really made me uncomfortable because she was playing with our son. I know it's natural for men to look at other women, but it really made me emotional because I couldn't help but think that he never looks at me that way. When we first got together I was rail skinny and when I got pregnant I gained A LOT of weight. I lost most of it, but I'm still not at my goal weight. So, it's really hard when I see him drooling over other women. I didn't mention it though because I didn't want to call him out in front of his parents and their friends, but I'm sure they all saw it too, he wasn't hiding it at all. When we got in the car to go home I mentioned it and he just put his head down and said sorry. I wasn't mad or angry, I was just really sad. So I stared out the window and tried my damnedest to fight back tears. When we got home, I just went to bed. I woke up this morning because I dreamt about the zombie apocalypse and was terrified, when I rolled over to cuddle, my husband wasn't there, he slept on the couch! JERK! Ugh. He woke me up this morning to tell me that he loved me before he left for work. So that made me feel a little better. Do any of you other ladies get butt hurt when you catch your man eying another woman, or is it just me?
> 
> Angel- I am so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz- That's got to be so frustrating. Especially for the child. Why wouldn't she put her in school? If she ends up with you, I don't think that would be a bad thing. It may be emotional for the little girl, but you have to think, it might also be in the best interest for her as well. Best of luck and I hope this all gets sorted out and goes smoothly.
> 
> Garfie- You have such patience. That is amazing. Your son is so lucky to have you as a mother, as you are lucky to have him as a son. Sorry you tested negative. Maybe it's still too early?
> 
> HisGrace- I plan on testing either the 13th or 14th... I'm surprised I've held off testing this long.. I usually start testing at 10DPO which would be today.
> 
> Other than the drama that happened last night, this morning at 4:30 I woke up having to pee soooo bad, so I went and went back to bed. I woke up at 8:30 this morning and went again and saw some brown on the tissue so I checked my CP and sure enough it's high and hard and there was brown tinged CM. No idea what this could mean. According to my fertility calendar implantation was yesterday. I've never had IB before, so this would be a first if that is indeed what it was. Could be AF getting ready to show as well. I've been taking the LD aspirin in hopes that might help a bit. Still not feeling pregnant, so I guess I'm just going to play the waiting game. I hope all you ladies are enjoying your Monday so far. Sorry for the rant.. I just really needed to unload. I feel much better though.:flower:


I have had times exactly like that Janelley. I know how you feel. Usually my DH will say "I do look at you like that but I'm behind you so you don't notice". There have been times when I have been so mad I was going to sleep on the couch, because I know he wouldn't even if I asked him to. He told me if he ever woke up to find me on the couch, that he would take the couch and move it outside.


----------



## MnJ

Oh I am soooooo right here with you janelleybean!! I am a big girl and have been cheated on in past relationships so I don't have the best self esteem or confidence. I get SO hurt when my DB is ogling women. It breaks my heart. I know they say it's human nature and everybody looks but I am content and satisfied with my partner and don't feel the need to look at other men. I really don't notice who's around when we're in public as I don't really care. I'm with who I want to be with. He's gotten much better about it. Well he's gotten better at hiding it probably! I think ur hubby has some making up to do! Just my opinion. Other women have no problem with their men drooling. I, personally, think it's disrespectful. Ok, off my soapbox... sore subject for me if u couldn't tell! LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

I caught my DH doing it, so the bitch that I am, I did it right back! I commented on how sexy some dude was he got all pissed off. I was like hey you were drooling over that chics ass...I figure what is good for the goose is also good for the gander! He shut up after that bc he has nothing to say to that....


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks ladies. You've made me feel better to know that my husband isn't the only one. I called and spoke with my friend about it and she made me feel a lot better too. She told me that her sister and her husband were playing golf one day and he was checking out the instructor so she hit him with the golf club! Way to call your husband out, but a little too violent for me. :haha: I think I'm just going to call my husband at work and talk it out. Then I have to get cleaning this house. Ugh... I really hate cleaning, but family is coming into town.


----------



## Krissy485

Angel- I am so sorry hun!!! I just went through what you are just keep your head up and try to think good thoughts!!!

Janelley- Yeah guys are pigs plan and simple even the great ones lol...so one thing i learned from my parents was point out the hot ones for each other lol...seriously my mom will go say to my dad did you see the set of boobs on that one or her ass and it is funny...the first time they did that in front of my dh was the first time we had dinner together and dh could not believe it he fell in love with my parents right there lol...we do that to but yeah there are still times where i want to back hand him for looking at others...but in the end they still love us and we still love them....like i always say there are times when i do not like my dh at all but i will always love him....

Sweetz- hope you get that figured out soon!

Storked- good luck and i know what you mean about getting bitter and for me is the fact that before it was so easy for me to get pregnant and have a baby...my friends even made jokes about how all dh had to do was look at me and i was pregnant...people say that when you have 3 kinds in less than 3 years....but now over a year of trying and only 2 mc to show for it breaks my heart and i am happy for all my friends and family members who are pregnant or recently had babies but in the end yeah the bitter feeling is still there but like i said i think it is more towards myself.

afm- got everything moved thank god! but still a crap load to do!!!! dh for now def seems happier...he actually has not hooked up his ps3 yet! took the little ones out on the quad today and now went fishing for a bit....oh and weird switch of rolls last night...when we were finishing up at our old apartment he did all the cleaning and i packed the car....up side in the last 2 weeks i have lost 8lbs yay!! i am hoping to lose another 10 this month before we start ttc next month...so unless we get a nice surprise this month we are not preventing and not trying but after next af which is due on october 1st game is on!!!! oh i am CD 7 and af left the building on saturday CD5...ok off to do stuff!!! LOVE YA


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi lovely ladies!! 
' 
Went to hospital to take the "hospital test to confirm what I already knew... lol Well I had some blood tests at my 6 week check to make sure I didn't have a blood disorder, and doc said I was fine and don't have to take medicine for this pregnancy. I am very relieved... Of course I will feel apprehensive in the 2nd tri, but for now I am staying optimistic, and eating pretty good and exercising regularly. I am determined to stay busy so my mind will not wonder to negative thoughts.... Oh and I am enjoying my non morning sickness while it lasts... Mine always kicks in full force at the 6 week mark, so I have 2 more weeks :) lol

I hope everyone else is doing as good as you can. Remember, we are never given anything that we can't handle... We are strong women, and can get through the toughest times. Please keep your head up! *hugs*


----------



## AngelSerenity

Well ladies I'm officially back to CD1 and am surprisingly ok :saywhat:. I reckon after the stress of last week when I probably deep down knew things were failing it's a relief for it to happen and just get it over with, rather than going on for another few weeks hoping and praying. I must say I am a little relieved as I knew from Thursday when the sac was so early that I was in a losing battle.

Hopefully with things measuring so small all will happen quickly and easily, I have a regular light flow already and don't even have any cramps or backache! This was the same with my only other early loss so I'm mentally going to treat it as a late period.

I have a couple of questions, as a few of you know I just started Cyclogest on Friday and today Clexane injections. I've already posted this elsewhere on the RMC thread but thought I'd try here as well, although I don't think many are on any meds?

Should I continue to take the Cyclogest? Or stop it until AF has stopped and recommence? I'm seeing gynae again on the 20th but am keen to get a protocol up and running to help stregthen my body asap.

And re the Clexane, I know there is not really any point taking this now but I was thinking of taking it for a couple of days to help 'move things along'. What do you think?

The only other thing I can think of asking is if any of you are noticing that your RMCs are happening earlier? I normally MC between 8-10 weeks, nearer the 10 week mark, the last one at Easter was at 8 weeks and this one is at 7 weeks 1 day. Could there be any significance to this?

I am 38 so presuming age may be a factor now :growlmad:.

Ladies, I love ya all and I'll be back to full posting and commenting after a day or two. Keep positive and keep well! xo


----------



## MnJ

Congrats mizzpodd!! HH9M to u! :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, ugh you gave your friend a wonderful gift and she won't even return your calls. I'd be so peeved.
As for commenting on how sexy other men are...I do that often lol! Doesn't bother my husband though. I balance out the comments though. I'll say "did you see that guy at the pool? He is so pretty I could die! But then when he stepped out of the water I noticed how bony he was. Ick, dude shouldn't let his face do all the work." so that my husband can take the chance to flex his muscles ;)

Janelley, sorry your man was being a hound. But hey, he said he was sorry and that he loved you. I hate that he slept on the couch though. I made my husband swear before we married that he would never ever do that. It is a..thing of mine.
You are beautiful though and your man better realize it and appreciate it! Point it out to him and how lucky he is to have snagged a sexy, intelligent mama like you. I always do that do my spouse :)
Re: implantation bleeding- totally no help here lol. I get the brown stuff before AF. I wish I got IB!

MnJ, I have been cheated on too. Makes me a little confrontational lol.

Krissy, my family makes comments like that too because I got pregnant immediately. I even told one of them that I was using softcups this cycle and they were like "why?"
They just want to make us feel confident, like it is so easy. The way we used to feel. Still chafes though.
And GO YOU on weight loss! :happydance:

MizzPodd, you are doing the best that you can and that is all you can do, right? Enjoy that rainbow :)

Angel, :cry: we love you and are here for you
I'm not sure about the progesterone. I can't find anything online that says :-/


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok argh...

Angel no idea on progesterone as i never used it...sorry.

Mnj...I too have been cheated on...the night I gave birth to dd, my ex celebrated by sleeping with some other chic....jerk...so of course I will always have my concerns.

I arghed bc I'm so tired of these fricken hormones!! I'm forgetful as heck. I went into the bedroom, then like 5 minutes later I realized I dazed out and forgot why I went in there. I'm on an emotional roller coaster! Cry, angry, mellow, giddy....all within minutes. I swear if it wasn't for you ladies in here....*sigh* my doc said they should regulate a bit soon.


----------



## MnJ

Storked said:


> Sweetz, ugh you gave your friend a wonderful gift and she won't even return your calls. I'd be so peeved.
> As for commenting on how sexy other men are...I do that often lol! Doesn't bother my husband though. I balance out the comments though. I'll say "did you see that guy at the pool? He is so pretty I could die! But then when he stepped out of the water I noticed how bony he was. Ick, dude shouldn't let his face do all the work." so that my husband can take the chance to flex his muscles ;)
> 
> Janelley, sorry your man was being a hound. But hey, he said he was sorry and that he loved you. I hate that he slept on the couch though. I made my husband swear before we married that he would never ever do that. It is a..thing of mine.
> You are beautiful though and your man better realize it and appreciate it! Point it out to him and how lucky he is to have snagged a sexy, intelligent mama like you. I always do that do my spouse :)
> Re: implantation bleeding- totally no help here lol. I get the brown stuff before AF. I wish I got IB!
> 
> MnJ, I have been cheated on too. Makes me a little confrontational lol.
> 
> Krissy, my family makes comments like that too because I got pregnant immediately. I even told one of them that I was using softcups this cycle and they were like "why?"
> They just want to make us feel confident, like it is so easy. The way we used to feel. Still chafes though.
> And GO YOU on weight loss! :happydance:
> 
> MizzPodd, you are doing the best that you can and that is all you can do, right? Enjoy that rainbow :)
> 
> Angel, :cry: we love you and are here for you
> I'm not sure about the progesterone. I can't find anything online that says :-/

A little confrontational lol. One way to describe not taking any bs or falling for any crap! Lmao


----------



## MnJ

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok argh...
> 
> Angel no idea on progesterone as i never used it...sorry.
> 
> Mnj...I too have been cheated on...the night I gave birth to dd, my ex celebrated by sleeping with some other chic....jerk...so of course I will always have my concerns.
> 
> I arghed bc I'm so tired of these fricken hormones!! I'm forgetful as heck. I went into the bedroom, then like 5 minutes later I realized I dazed out and forgot why I went in there. I'm on an emotional roller coaster! Cry, angry, mellow, giddy....all within minutes. I swear if it wasn't for you ladies in here....*sigh* my doc said they should regulate a bit soon.

Wow! That's lower than low! Men and their penises, I swear...


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Angel: soo sorry ur going through this :( get better soon


----------



## lisalee1

Sorry for the short post. Having a MAJOR headache. 

Angel- Just wanted to say I'm sorry you have to go through this. I can understand what you mean when you say you're relieved to get it over with. I'm really hoping a doctor can give you some answers. 

AFM- I woke up this morning and noticed I have an official pregnancy line on my stomach. Pretty cool! It's called linea nigra. Anyway, I promise a better post later. Hope you all are well.


----------



## Sweetz33

Cool Lisa! Nothing here yet but a weird rash on my hips and legs rofl!


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Angel. I'm so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Storked

MnJ, I just make it very clear that I am the best of everything that he is ever gonna get ;) he agrees lol.

Sweetz, I have been on that emotional roller coaster. Just now calming down ;)


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- That's because you're pregnant. :winkwink: Fingers crossed!


----------



## Storked

Janelley it would be too soon for me going psycho ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

I went psycho early lol...but maybe that was just me and pregnancy made it worse lol ;)


----------



## Storked

I'm a little scared that you don't know which is which ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol!!! I heart you Storked!


----------



## MnJ

I wonder if Sam's Club would find it strange for a chick to buy toilet paper by the pallet. Good grief all I do is pee!! LOL


----------



## Storked

I heart you too :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Mnj I know right?!


----------



## Storked

I am worried. I am only 6 DPO and I just went to the bathroom and had spots of blood on the TP. Maybe AF is coming early :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Bright red?


----------



## Storked

Yeah red :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Could be implantation bleeding. Are you temping this time around?


----------



## Storked

Nah no regular sleep. And I am just lazy like that. But now I am annoyed that I didn't :\


----------



## Storked

And spotting is all it is- red but still hardly any on TP. Paranoia paranoia everybody's coming to get me...


----------



## Sweetz33

I wouldn't give up hope just yet love! Was it a lot or just spotting? Was it on your britches too? Or just the tp?


----------



## Storked

Just on the TP. Not a lot at all, just when wiping. If it is IB I wonder if the aspirin was responsible...


----------



## Sweetz33

Quite possibly! Ooooo I'm excited for you!! Teehee!!


----------



## Storked

I hope it is a good sign. I just remembered that Janelley also had some spotting and she is on low-dose aspirin. I am seeing a link! Hey Janelley...when will you POAS? :)


----------



## garfie

Storked - Fingers crossed for you hun 6DPO perfect timing for IB:happydance:

Janelley - Sorry about hubby - when hubby and I first got together I was like wow he's still looking aren't I enough:cry: 

Now I play him at his own game either male/female I get the comments in first.:happydance:

When we went to Ibiza everyone was telling me how full of young hotties it would be so I warned hubby the very first time we went on holiday it wouldn't have cost him anything to stray - this time if he did it would cost him the house, car etc is it really worth it? He just laughed and said is it okay to look then? I swatted him discussion over.:haha: 

Just because he is behaving like a prig doesn't mean he doesn't love you hun we all no where men's brains are don't we:winkwink: glad you sorted it out I hate it when we argue:flower:

Angel - I am so sorry hun - I hope you can get some answers and take some time to yourself, be kind to yourself and we all here for you:hugs:

Sweetz - Yep men can be such dogs can't they - my ex hubby said to me as I was being cut open with my second son (we had split but he was trying to get back with me) just to let you know if we are going to make this work my gf is pregnant and if you don't want me back I will go to her - Byeeeee then:haha:

So sorry that woman is being such a jerk too - I hope you can get it sorted. I feel so sorry for the child in this situation have you heard anymore here I think Social Services would have intervened and steps would have been taken for the childs welfare - she should at least be in school bless her!:flower:

Never/Lisa/Mnj - Hope all you ladies are doing fine :flower:

AFM - CD25 - still negative ah well another test day tomorrow:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Garfie, that Ibiza story was so funny! Hey isn't AF due for you tomorrow dear? Dang AF better stay away! :hugs:

Still praying for you Angel :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Storked - I used to have a 24 day cycle but now? - FF still hasn't given me any cross hairs but has now coloured my chart pink for tomorrow - so yep according to FF the :witch: is due tomorrow:cry:

Anyway I will test again tomorrow provided she doesn't visit :happydance:

Ibiza (if I'm honest) had lots of hotties - but mainly male not that I looked of course :winkwink:

Anymore spotting hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Janelley sorry ab DH staring. B4 I married mine i told him, I Do believe in Divorce at any cost. But I guess I was talking to myself Bc he haven't given me a reason to ever worry ab anything. He is my knight and shining armor. ~in love~

O ab my prego friend, she only had nausea so far and we call and talk to each other everyday about our pregnancies! It is fun. Bc all our friends know about both of us being prego. But I'm worried that the ones who aren't are probaly feeling uncomfortable Bc their trying to...I think.

Stork: I agree with Sweetz, it just maybe IB, I had it with all 3 pregnancies an on the 6-9 day too. Don't count yourself out yet, Bc mine never mad it to my undergarments either, only the tp. I SO HOPE THIS IS IT!!

MnJ: Im a bigger girl too Bc of all my m/c's, depression had sunk in but the size of my body never determined anything in my life. I keep see you saying you're a big girl and you sortve downplay it, girl love your weight, stop referring to yourself as a big girl but instead as a beautiful lady which I bet you are, Bc every woman is beautiful inside an out. I love my weight gain, Bc it's me. And now since you're prego the last thing you need to be calling yourself is big but a Soon to Be mommy!!

Garfie: I hope that HPt show two lines soon, you deserve it....come on, come on!!

Lpjkp: Where are you, we need some updates...Hope everything is ok

Angel~: I'm sorry that you m/c again, I can't imagine the pain from the loss of 6. I am hugging you virtually:hugs: I have no idea about the medicines that you speak of, only ab progesterone. I do hope you heal with time. And that you get your sticky baby soon.

Hi to all the ladies!!!! 

Not as much talking as before...hmmmmm, must be lots of :sex: going on!

AFM: Yeast Imfection and Monistat is sooo messy. I will be so happy for the yeast infection to go away. So I called my OB and asked could I come in for an early U/S Bc I want to see my baby, but they told me I couldn't ugghhh, and then I was questionable myself about how I'm moving so fast Bc they had claimed I was further along. WELL, the OB who told me I was further along was actually the new OB and it was her first day!!! So she had me confused somehow, and put me ahead a wk. My OB informed me that I'm only 15wks today!!! Uggghhh, I was sortve upset Bc the new OB gave me false joy and now when I schedule my appts. I do not want to see her, I prefer to meet with my old OB. So ladies my ticker is correct, I'm 15wks. Now time is going slow a-g-a-a-I-I-n :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh Never that would of just made me either yell or cry! Dang hormones...


----------



## MnJ

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Janelley sorry ab DH staring. B4 I married mine i told him, I Do believe in Divorce at any cost. But I guess I was talking to myself Bc he haven't given me a reason to ever worry ab anything. He is my knight and shining armor. ~in love~
> 
> O ab my prego friend, she only had nausea so far and we call and talk to each other everyday about our pregnancies! It is fun. Bc all our friends know about both of us being prego. But I'm worried that the ones who aren't are probaly feeling uncomfortable Bc their trying to...I think.
> 
> Stork: I agree with Sweetz, it just maybe IB, I had it with all 3 pregnancies an on the 6-9 day too. Don't count yourself out yet, Bc mine never mad it to my undergarments either, only the tp. I SO HOPE THIS IS IT!!
> 
> MnJ: Im a bigger girl too Bc of all my m/c's, depression had sunk in but the size of my body never determined anything in my life. I keep see you saying you're a big girl and you sortve downplay it, girl love your weight, stop referring to yourself as a big girl but instead as a beautiful lady which I bet you are, Bc every woman is beautiful inside an out. I love my weight gain, Bc it's me. And now since you're prego the last thing you need to be calling yourself is big but a Soon to Be mommy!!
> 
> Garfie: I hope that HPt show two lines soon, you deserve it....come on, come on!!
> 
> Lpjkp: Where are you, we need some updates...Hope everything is ok
> 
> Angel~: I'm sorry that you m/c again, I can't imagine the pain from the loss of 6. I am hugging you virtually:hugs: I have no idea about the medicines that you speak of, only ab progesterone. I do hope you heal with time. And that you get your sticky baby soon.
> 
> Hi to all the ladies!!!!
> 
> Not as much talking as before...hmmmmm, must be lots of :sex: going on!
> 
> AFM: Yeast Imfection and Monistat is sooo messy. I will be so happy for the yeast infection to go away. So I called my OB and asked could I come in for an early U/S Bc I want to see my baby, but they told me I couldn't ugghhh, and then I was questionable myself about how I'm moving so fast Bc they had claimed I was further along. WELL, the OB who told me I was further along was actually the new OB and it was her first day!!! So she had me confused somehow, and put me ahead a wk. My OB informed me that I'm only 15wks today!!! Uggghhh, I was sortve upset Bc the new OB gave me false joy and now when I schedule my appts. I do not want to see her, I prefer to meet with my old OB. So ladies my ticker is correct, I'm 15wks. Now time is going slow a-g-a-a-I-I-n :wacko:

Do u believe in polygamy, Never? Cuz I'd like to know if u will marry me. ;) Thx for the ego boost!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok just had a minor freak out. I felt kinda well dizzy so I figured it was my blood sugar bc of the hypoglycemia. Went towards kitchen then just went down. Not passed out but was so physically weak I couldn't walk anymore. I literally had to use my dog as a crutch. Tg for her. I did what my nutritionist said and grabbed peanut butter and downed a scoopful.then went and got some sweet tea. I've passed out before but this was a first for me. Im laying back down in bed munching on a muffin...dogs by my side. Weird thing is that my left hand started burning really bad and became all blotchy red. Another thing that has never happened. It's fine now, and I feel better, but very freaky to me. Any ideas ladies? I know it was an extreme sugar low..but I have never had these symptoms before. Lately my sugar has been away out of whack. Yesterday at the nutritionist it was 54...she said the only reason I was still standing is I'm so used to it being low all the time...then immediately gave me a mini snickers bar haha


----------



## MnJ

Omg that's scary Sweetz. U could go into shock or coma or something! You need to carry candy on u at all times, girl!


----------



## Sweetz33

Spoke with doctor. They are calling in a blood glucose meter for me and what me to check daily and record it. Also record my activity level, foods I've eaten, etc. before it was manageable but they say since I'm pregnant, everything is working harder to support the baby so that is what is causing the dizzy spells, weakness, etc. they are uncertain about the hand thing though. They said if it happens again to call them back.


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz~ that sounds so scary! hope they can get it under control so the dizzy spells stay away!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok just had a minor freak out. I felt kinda well dizzy so I figured it was my blood sugar bc of the hypoglycemia. Went towards kitchen then just went down. Not passed out but was so physically weak I couldn't walk anymore. I literally had to use my dog as a crutch. Tg for her. I did what my nutritionist said and grabbed peanut butter and downed a scoopful.then went and got some sweet tea. I've passed out before but this was a first for me. Im laying back down in bed munching on a muffin...dogs by my side. Weird thing is that my left hand started burning really bad and became all blotchy red. Another thing that has never happened. It's fine now, and I feel better, but very freaky to me. Any ideas ladies? I know it was an extreme sugar low..but I have never had these symptoms before. Lately my sugar has been away out of whack. Yesterday at the nutritionist it was 54...she said the only reason I was still standing is I'm so used to it being low all the time...then immediately gave me a mini snickers bar haha

 
Gestational diabetes? Have you been tested? Hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Will be trying again this month after our mc in Feb. hoping for our BFP in Oct. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sweetz33

It freaked me out big time. Tg for my dog!! All I had to say is "Help Mama" and she dropped her bone and immediately came over. Not sure what would of happened if she wasnt here...I couldn't love this furball anymore then I do right now!


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- sounds like IB to me. my spotting only lasted a couple hours and then stopped. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I BD with hubby the morning before, so he could have just bumped my cervix so that could very well be what caused it. I plan on testing the 13th or 14th... I might even test tomorrow because I'm curious. I will keep you posted. FINGERS CROSSED WE BOTH GET OUR BFP!!!

Sweetz- I've had that happen to me!! Peanut butter is an excellent choice! As well as chocolate. Did you get sweaty and clammy? I hope you're feeling better. If you can handle OJ, that is a great choice as well.

Thanks Garfie, Never, MnJ for commenting. I talked it out with him last night before we went to bed and he made me feel a lot better. Told me that even though he looks at other women, I'm the only one he wants. He told me that he's very lucky to have me as a wife and wouldn't trade me in for anyone. Said I've got the whole package and all that girl was was a but-her face. I think it's safe to say he redeemed him self. We rarely fight or argue, so when we do, it's really uncomfortable for both of us and we will do what ever it takes to make up. 

AFM- My BBs are feeling a little tender, but only on the outsides close to my armpits. Could be anything though. Only a couple more days!!:happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Not sweaty or clamy but very cold. The room started spinning too. Right now I'm back laying down munching a muffin drinking tea to try to boost my sugar back up. Spoke to DH and he is freaking out. I think deep down he does care, just is a man and doesn't know how to act appropriately at times lol My mother and grandmother have/had diabetes, so the docs are watching my sugar closely now. They said just because I'm hypo now, doesn't mean it can't changer to diabetes. That kinda scares me...


----------



## MnJ

Ohhhhh Janelley this is sounding better and better! The outside of my boobs is what hurts the worst! That and my rug burned feeling nips lmao. I can't wait for u to test! Glad u & hubby worked things out. I hate fighting and the awkward bitterness afterwards til u make up.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh and FYI...my boobs started hurting on the inside near my armpits and then spread to everywhere. Fx'd!!


----------



## armymama2012

SweetZ, I have passed out (I mean, black out unconscious) with both of my successful pregnancies. It usually only happens once I get past 4 months pregnant. I have low blood pressure naturally and then occasional low blood sugar if I dont snack on something every 3 hours that I am active. Luckily I have never passed out when I was alone. The real danger for me is grocery shopping. It seems every time I am pregnant and standing in line at Walmart I get close to blacking out. I now recognize the signs: I get a really bad headache, I start to sweat, and then I get blurry vision. If I get all those signs I have about 60 seconds to sit down and eat something. I usually grab a soda and candy bar from the checkout isle (i always pay for them later) and go sit down on a bench in order to keep myself from blacking out.

BTW, My temps are still going up!


----------



## Sweetz33

Army yay on the temps!! Hehe

I have passed/blacked out before. It starts with the same symptoms as you so I'm able to recognize it. This time was different bc no cold sweats, just felt cold. I didn't pass out, but body basically went limp with weakness. It was very freaky. Still have a headache and feel quite fatigued.


----------



## kanicky73

Storked said:


> Sweetz, you having amazing donut taste ;) those apple ones are the best!
> For the itches you can also do a milk bath :)
> 
> Janelley, do you normally sleep on your back? I'm a side sleeper but when I have slept on my back too long it hurts. Ouch :-/
> 
> Army, sorry I gave up BBT on my end so not much help.
> 
> Kanicky, do you think you are pregnant? ;)
> I get annoyed with my DH too sometimes. Because he can be annoying and my tolerance level is sometimes lower than normal. Marriage lol.
> 
> Bama, totally natural. :hugs: girly
> 
> AFM: just woke up and am lounging on the couch in my underwear and a giant tee-shirt. Totally dread getting dressed and going to the laundromat to wash clothes. But my husband will come to keep me company so yay for that.

Not sure girl! Having some weird symptoms but nothing that I would point directly to pregnancy for?? weird. I am going to test tomorrow. I know its early but Im gonna do it! LOL


----------



## MnJ

GL kanicky! What dpo are u on? Or do u not track that?


----------



## shefali83

hello ladies :flower:

sorry i have been MIA. internet was not working. i missed you all :hugs:

How is everyone doing? any news or symptoms? anyone testing tomo :) 

kanicky: i have been wanting to test since 4 dpo(yesterday) i POAS on opk today to feed the urge :haha::haha::haha:
Are you sure you are going to test tomo? :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Kanicky - Good luck hun :flower: I was wondering what DPO you were too:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

sweetz: take care babes :wacko: its very scary especially because you were home alone.. take rest :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

storked: yay hope it was IB!! fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## kanicky73

AngelSerenity said:


> Girls, sorry for the selfish quick post. I just wanted to let you know my beta is really low and I think a MC is looming again, I started spotting this morning.
> 
> I'll be back once I've sorted my head out a bit, good luck to everybody, I really mean it.
> 
> xoxo

Im sorry sweety! hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

I will be 6dpo tomorrow and i wanna POAS soooo badly though i know it will 200% bfn :D.. i have many internet cheapies lying..


----------



## kanicky73

good morning ladies. Not a whole lot to report here. hope everyone had a great weekend. mine was boring as usual. I am really fighting to not test until tomorrow which will be 7dpo. I know its super early but i have enough IC's so I can. Helps me cope I guess. 

Storked- how are you doing??? better?? are you having any symptoms??

Shefalia- hows my cycle buddy?? anything new? 

Im having some weird cramping, and some tugging and pulling almost burning type sensation but not sure what that is. Been super irritated and crabby. My bbs are a bit sore which tells me that I probably didnt concieve only because with my other pregnancys the lack of sore boobs was my first indicator but you never know. Last night was day 3 of monistat so I hope that didnt interfere with implantation. Every where I read said it shouldnt but who knows. Anyway, will jump on again tonite. TTYL


----------



## kanicky73

shefali83 said:


> I will be 6dpo tomorrow and i wanna POAS soooo badly though i know it will 200% bfn :D.. i have many internet cheapies lying..

Im doing tomorrow!!!! We should do it together!!!! :wacko:


----------



## kanicky73

MnJ said:


> GL kanicky! What dpo are u on? Or do u not track that?

tomorrow will be 7dpo for me. I know super early but I have to!! LOL


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> good morning ladies. Not a whole lot to report here. hope everyone had a great weekend. mine was boring as usual. I am really fighting to not test until tomorrow which will be 7dpo. I know its super early but i have enough IC's so I can. Helps me cope I guess.
> 
> Storked- how are you doing??? better?? are you having any symptoms??
> 
> Shefalia- hows my cycle buddy?? anything new?
> 
> Im having some weird cramping, and some tugging and pulling almost burning type sensation but not sure what that is. Been super irritated and crabby. My bbs are a bit sore which tells me that I probably didnt concieve only because with my other pregnancys the lack of sore boobs was my first indicator but you never know. Last night was day 3 of monistat so I hope that didnt interfere with implantation. Every where I read said it shouldnt but who knows. Anyway, will jump on again tonite. TTYL

:hugs:

I started progesterone suppositories yesterday so now i cant symptom spot as all will be due to progesterone only. not that i have much to spot anyways :wacko: absolutely nothing new here.. :cry:


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> I will be 6dpo tomorrow and i wanna POAS soooo badly though i know it will 200% bfn :D.. i have many internet cheapies lying..
> 
> Im doing tomorrow!!!! We should do it together!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Hehe i don't mind :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kanicky73

I will do probably early afternoon


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> I will do probably early afternoon

Not with FMU? :shrug:


----------



## kanicky73

its too busy here in the morning, trying to get my daughter off to school etc and I dont really want her to know yet whats going on. we made the mistake of telling her right away in May when we got pregnant and she was devestated when I told her of the mc. And I will never be able to hold it for that long!!! LOL


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> its too busy here in the morning, trying to get my daughter off to school etc and I dont really want her to know yet whats going on. we made the mistake of telling her right away in May when we got pregnant and she was devestated when I told her of the mc. And I will never be able to hold it for that long!!! LOL

LOL i have around 20 IC's lying around so i guess i ll give it a shot though i know 6 dpo bfp is absolutely impossible :haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello ladies!! Not trying to intrude on your convo, but I tested when I was about 7 days past ovulation!!! That is what made begin to question begin preggos! I could barely see it, I posted those test on here last Friday if you wanna take a look! I hope you get sticky beans and BFPs!!!!! :-D


----------



## shefali83

MizzPodd said:


> Hello ladies!! Not trying to intrude on your convo, but I tested when I was about 7 days past ovulation!!! That is what made begin to question begin preggos! I could barely see it, I posted those test on here last Friday if you wanna take a look! I hope you get sticky beans and BFPs!!!!! :-D

wow yes yes we want to see :happydance:


----------



## MnJ

On the flip side of that I didn't get bfp til 12dpo.


----------



## Storked

Garfie, I hope that witch stays away and you had late implantation!*
Haha DH and I went to Denmark on our honeymoon and noticed no hotties (giggles) but a lot of them seemed to think that I was Danish. They always spoke it at me. They automatically used English with my spouse. Cracked me up :)
Oh and no more spotting

Never, I hope so. Have never experience IB before so would be a first!
Hope that yeast infection clears up soon- I hate the creams!

Sweetz, holy crap woman! Now I am worried about you! Yes carry some candy with you :hugs:

Hi to LittleLulu! Sorry for your loss, doll :hugs:

Janelley, is your cervix sensitive?
Yay for tender breasts! :D

Army, that is great that temps are going up!

Kanicky, go ahead and test lol! Good luck :)

Shefali, right there with you in the Internet. I am using my phone right now and it is so stinking slow!
Test if you have tests to spare. Isn't that the point of those cheapies? ;)

Hi MizzPodd!

AFM: no idea if my breasts are tender- have been wearing a sports bra. My nipples were sensitive and they do look veiny. Wore the sports bra because they felt heavier and I fear sagging lol.*
No more spotting.
Just woke up actually. My husband did not let me sleep last night. The hound :)


----------



## armymama2012

I'll be testing on Monday! Well my Dh has been given permission to stay home instead of going to California with all the other guys for a full month of training because October 7th will be the 1 year anniversary of when we said goodbye to our son Joshua. He would not have been back til the 16-20th of October. Well we were relieved that they let him stay back but now they have him for CQ duty (basically sitting at a desk for 24 hours straight and expected to stay awake) on October 7th! Are Effing kidding me?!!!!!?


----------



## HisGrace

Never - that sucks they pushed you back. i would have probably started crying right there.

Sweetz - i hope you get to feeling better soon. that's so scary. 

afm - I am testing tomorrow. I will be 10 dpo and I really don't want to test so soon because i would rather live with the hope than know for sure I'm not. I'm only testing because I have a drs appt to get a mole cut off of my ear amd i want to be sure he doesnt give me something pregnant women cant have. So nervous anout testing though. I've tried to symptom spot and compare it to my last pregnancy but thats not going too well. My bbs feel sore one minute and perfectly fine the next. So then I start to think it's all in my head. Then I feel cramping and it shoots through my leg just like the last time, but i've been feeling cramping off and on since cd 3 or 4 so I know I couldnt have been having symptoms that soon. *sigh* Maybe I can just tell my doctor I might be pregnant and not to give me anything that could harm a potential bean. Yep, writing this post I just talked myself out of testing. LOL. I will wait until I'm late.


----------



## MizzPodd

My hubby just got done with his duty.. The whole labor day weekend so I understand how annoying that is... But he snuck home a few times lmao bad boy!


----------



## kanicky73

MizzPodd said:


> Hello ladies!! Not trying to intrude on your convo, but I tested when I was about 7 days past ovulation!!! That is what made begin to question begin preggos! I could barely see it, I posted those test on here last Friday if you wanna take a look! I hope you get sticky beans and BFPs!!!!! :-D

YES!!! we want to see! I know its possible at 7dpo. I tested about 6 days before AF with my last baby with a FRER and got an extremely faint line. My cycle is only 25 days so this would be about the same time I tested and now that I have the more sensitive ones I am hoping it will show if I am!!! 

Shefalia I am excited that we are doing this together!!!!! No matter what the turn out, I am here for you and I know you are for me!!!!! hoping we both get our BFP;s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! How exciting for all those testing soon!!

Storked glad spotting stopped

Landed up falling asleep again. I'm awake now but feeling kinda weak again and have a booming headaches. Called DH he is leaving class and taking me to er. I will keep y'all updated.


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- I don't usually have a sensitive cervix, but I've tested positive for HVP and have had a lot of biopsies done because of it, so that made it sort of sensitive. Haven't had a biopsy since June though, so not sure if it's still sensitive, but if I don't get a BFP that is going to be my excuse as to why I was spotting. :wacko: I'm really hoping the aspirin has helped though. It would only make sense. 

Hisgrace- I know exactly what you mean about the bbs being sensitive one minute and fine the next. I've been going through the same thing. My bbs only hurt when I touch them, although my husband did make the comment the other day that they do look a little fuller. So I guess I'll just wait and see. 

Kanicky and Shefali- I hope you both get your BFP's, although if you don't, don't get too distraught, it's still pretty early. Fingers crossed!

AFM- I kinda hope that I do get a BFP sooner rather than later. Dan has some family (women) coming into town from the east coast and I think it would be fun to share the news with them. One knows that I miscarried the other doesn't. I think I would like to include them in the celebration and if I miscarry, well at least they got to share some of the joy rather than it just being me and my husband. Besides, we got my son this cool shirt when we were trying to conceive earlier that says big brother and it has a mustache on it. I'm afraid if we don't show it off sooner or later it might not fit him for much longer. I have two FRER pregnancy test left and they are both calling my name. The only other thing that is convincing me that I'm pregnant is the fact that I have been (TMI) constipated for the last few days and that is usually a sign for me. AND HEART BURN! I've gotten heart burn from the stupidest things, like apples for one. I never get heartburn from apples. I get this awful hot cramp sort of feeling from like the bottom of my boobs all the way to my belly button and it makes me want to throw up. (((Sigh))) I hate the waiting game... Anyone else get those symptoms?


----------



## janelleybean

I hope everything goes okay sweetz!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Yep keep is posted Sweetz :hugs:

Janelley, I see. I am blaming the aspirin if I don't get a BFP ;)
So how soon are you willing to test then? The shirt sounds so cute btw!

Busy cooking up a storm in the kitchen today! Just put cornbread in the oven and about to get started on a raspberry cream pie. Yum :)


----------



## HisGrace

Janelley - your symptoms sound promising! :dust: :dust: :dust: I hope you get your bfp. This will make for a great weekend.


----------



## HisGrace

Storked - can we come eat at your place tonight. Dinner looks yummy!


----------



## janelleybean

Storked- I don't know. I kinda want to test tomorrow, but I don't want to be let down. I just checked and if I go my by usual 25 day cycle, my period is due today, but going by a 28 day cycle it's due Friday. I figure tomorrow will be meeting in the middle right?

Hisgrace- Thanks, but I'm not putting too much thought into it just because I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Storked

Janelley, sounds good to me though I do hate for you to waste a test. When the 28 day mark is so close (and more likely to guarantee a correct result) Gah now I am indecisive for you!

HisGrace, thanks! I love days where I have a lot to bake :)


----------



## janelleybean

I know! I hate wasting tests. I'll decide tomorrow. I have 2 tests. If I do test tomorrow and it comes back negative then I will just wait until AF is late to use the other. When are you planning on testing? Have I asked you that already? Sorry if I have...


----------



## MnJ

Question, did anybody do periodic hcg level testing in early pregnancies?


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> Question, did anybody do periodic hcg level testing in early pregnancies?

I'm not sure what you mean MnJ. I had to get my Hcg levels checked every 2-3 days for the first 6 weeks when I was pregnant with my son. Is that what you're asking?


----------



## Storked

MnJ, sorry I didn't.

Janelley, the 18th. Maybe the 17th but feeling it for 18th for me. I will be excited if you test tomorrow :)


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Question, did anybody do periodic hcg level testing in early pregnancies?
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean MnJ. I had to get my Hcg levels checked every 2-3 days for the first 6 weeks when I was pregnant with my son. Is that what you're asking?Click to expand...

Yes that's what I mean. Do u remember what they were at 6 weeks?


----------



## janelleybean

I have no idea. I think I still have the paper work, but it's in my son's room and he is sleeping. Why did you get your levels?


----------



## MizzPodd

Janellybean- oh yes!! I had terrible heartburn with this current pregnancy... I mean I would get it from eating something so simple too! I still have it but the heartburn was definitely one of the biggest indicators!! I'm hoping this is a great sign for you!!

Kanicky- I will post it later tonight! I hope you can see because I mean it was super faint.... Almost look like an evap but I just had this feeling that I was pregnant which made me test a few days later  hope this helps!!

Storked- omg that sounds delicious!! Making me very hungry. Lol

Sweetz- sending you big hugs! I hope everything is okay. Please keep us updated


----------



## Sweetz33

Doctors just called me...they said don't do er bc I will be sitting there for hours...not to mention it is a long drive away. They said just go to pharmacy and pick up meter and keep snacking. They scheduled an appointment for me first thing tomorrow am.


----------



## MnJ

Janelley, yeah I went again today. I wanted to reassure myself and I think all it did was freak me out! I had it in mind that it doubles every 48 hours so since it was 323 on 8/31 then it should be over 10,000 today. We'll it was only 7436. I said that sounds low! The nurse said she figures between 8-9000 so close enough. She said she'd be worried if it was like 400 or something. I researched more on the net and I guess it doubles every 2-3 days til it reaches about 1200 then it takes 3-4 days to double. Sigh... I wish it was next Friday already so I could get an ultrasound! I HOPE they plan on doing one anyway!


----------



## janelleybean

No those numbers look good. Plus, you're only 6 weeks 1 day according to your ticker. Don't think right when you hit 6 weeks your numbers will fall into the 6 week category. You have an entire week to get them there. Does that make sense? You've got quite a bit of wiggle room. You're numbers look very good. When my son wakes up from his nap I will go and look through my files to see if I still have the paper work. Don't worry, everything is lookin' good! =]


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- I plugged your numbers into an hcg calculator and it says you're doubling every 2.4 days. 58.3 hours. That might help put your mind at rest. As for the U/S you might be able to call your doctor and see if they can get you in sooner. When I had my U/S, I was 6 weeks and you could see something as well as hear the HB. Call and talk to someone. Can't hurt right?


----------



## MnJ

Well and actually my ticker is by my lmp and I didn't ovulate til cd17 so I think my ticker is 3 days ahead of what my actual due date will be. I think I'm prbly only 5w5d.


----------



## MnJ

Thx janelley for looking up the info for me. The calculator u did does make me feel better. I'm just gonna leave the appt as is cuz DB and I work at the same place and nobody knows I'm prego yet so I scheduled a vacation day that day. That way he can put in that he has a dr appt and no one would be none the wiser. If we both left at the same time for a dr appt it would look awfully suspicious! Also I want to be DARN sure I'm far enough for heartbeat to be detected!


----------



## janelleybean

Hi Ladies. 

So, I got this wild hair up my ass and decided to pee into a cup and dip a FRER in it. Well, as soon as the urine hit the stick it turned positive. It came up so quick and so dark. I am in complete shock right now. I am also completely terrified. This entire time I have been telling you girls to relax all while slowly moving my foot closer and closer to my mouth. Well, now here I sit with my hypothetical foot in my mouth, a BFP, and I'm completely terrified. Now, here is the big question, the most important one!!! Now that I've gotten a BFP, do I continue to take the LD aspirin or should I stop? 

https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii526/janelleybean1/DSCF23821.jpg


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you. This is awesome! Send yhose conception vibes over here. Your lines are great, too. How exciting.


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane!! Woooohooooooo!! :happydance: IDK about the aspirin as I never used it.

Well DH came home, was upset about doctors wanting me to wait but said ok. I got up to try and make something to eat, he got mad, told me to sit down...now he is making me Spanish rice w/beans and empanadas. 1st time he has ever cooked for me! Told me my job right now is to relax and not do anything that might make my sugar drop any lower. Wow...I'm shocked. He actually is giving a crap for once. That's fine with me...I didn't want to cook anyways, I was just going to microwave some oatmeal haha


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, ugh to waiting!

Janelley, OMG CONGRATS GIRL! Those lines are awesome! Hm. Not sure about the aspirin. I take it to thin my blood. I don't think it will hurt either way


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, only thing I miss about my ex was the food hehe! Best rice EVER.


----------



## MizzPodd

janelleybean said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> So, I got this wild hair up my ass and decided to pee into a cup and dip a FRER in it. Well, as soon as the urine hit the stick it turned positive. It came up so quick and so dark. I am in complete shock right now. I am also completely terrified. This entire time I have been telling you girls to relax all while slowly moving my foot closer and closer to my mouth. Well, now here I sit with my hypothetical foot in my mouth, a BFP, and I'm completely terrified. Now, here is the big question, the most important one!!! Now that I've gotten a BFP, do I continue to take the LD aspirin or should I stop?
> 
> https://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii526/janelleybean1/DSCF23821.jpg

Congrats!!! I just knew you were preggos!!! That heartburn did it! Lol
If I were you, I would call your doctor in reference to the ld aspirin... Start those prenatals though


----------



## Storked

Ok guys well our Internet company was lame! We haven't had Internet since yesterday and they weren't going to send anyone here until Friday- and they were going to charge us money for the visit! So DH cancelled out service. What the crap will I do?!

I won't be on here as much, that is what :cry:


----------



## bamagurl

OMG what a wonderful looking :bfp: janelleybean!!!! Congrats! How exciting :wohoo:

oh no storked! not on here as much & so close to when you will be testing?!?!?! how could you do that to us :) 

sweetz~ I wish my hubby would cook for me! I mean I think we all deserve to be spoiled, I can't complain too much though because he did clean the kitchen last night after we ate!


----------



## Storked

Oh and Janelley, why were you taking LD aspirin? To help with implantation or to see if it would help you stay pregnant? If former then stop. If latter, keep taking.


----------



## Storked

If I stay on too long Bama I will use all my data :blush:


----------



## bamagurl

well as long as you let us know when you test of course :)


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks guys! I'm really excited. Finally get to put that big brother shirt to use! I just checked and it looks like it's still a little big, but who cares! I called and told my husband. He seemed really shocked because usually I have to wait until my period is late to get any BFP. I'm still so shocked as to how soon it showed up and to how dark the lines are. My last two tests were not this dark. 

Sweetz- That's good your husband has finally pulled his head out of his ass. I think deep down he really does care about you and over the last few days seems like he really does want to be together. I hope you start feeling better. I don't like reading you're not doing well. You're my Baby and Bump Rock!

Storked- I'm really tempted to take one every other day. I called the doctor and his dip shit receptionist said, "stop for now" What the hell does "for now" mean?! I'm running through my brain to remember if I know anyone that works in the medical field and isn't a receptionist. My fingers are still crossed for you. I want you to be my bump buddy! I was taking the LD aspirin because I was told it would help me from MC. I remember my mom telling my sister to take a LDA because she kept MC. If I quit taking it do you think I will MC??

Mizzpodd- I started to get a little skeptical as well with the heartburn. I didn't have it my last pregnancy, but heartburn is really unusual for me. As long as it keeps up, I'll be pretty optimistic. 

HisGrace- I'm sending the vibes as hard as I can!!! 

Bama- Thanks!!!


----------



## Storked

They usually tell you to stop. They even got onto me when I was pregnant but they put me on stronger blood thinners the next day. I would say to continue for now BUT I am no expert. Maybe ask your mom what she thinks since she recommended it to your sister?

Btw, I would say that you had implantation bleeding and that the aspirin did help! WHEE! ;)


----------



## janelleybean

Okay, I did a bit of research and saw that a lot of women take LDA until they are 36 weeks then they stop. So, what I am going to do is continue taking it until I see my doctor then I will discuss it with him and see what he has to say. A lot of people say it can't hurt the baby and it helps with the placenta. I have a better feeling about continuing it rather than stopping it. 

I also don't believe much that my mom says because she thinks she knows it all, she almost killed my grandmother by giving her too much coumadin (sp). She started bleeding internally.


----------



## janelleybean

Oh yea and storked- I'm hoping your spotting was IB as well. :thumbup:


----------



## MnJ

JANELLEY!!! YAAAAY! I'm so happy for you! I was JUST talking to my DB about being excited that my forum girls were going to start testing tomorrow and that I'm convinced my janelleybean is prego! His response was "your what??" Oh just never mind lol. Then I get on here and see your BFP! Congrats!


----------



## kanicky73

Storked- yes ma'am I am testing!!! LOL It helps me pass the time either way. I know its early and I am not expecting anything but we shall see. 

Army- I am pulling for you! 

HisGrace- good luck to you! 

Sweetz- thank you dear! I hope you feel better. I had horrible headaches with my last one. My doctor told me to drink a soda. yes believe it or not she said that. So I would drink one soda a day. One with caffeine of course. And I am glad your DH is being sweet to you! They need to understand everything we go through for this!! 

Janelly- Thanks girl! YAHOOOOOOO!!! I just had a feeling too that you were pregnant. Kind of surreal when you see that line isnt it?? I remember just staring at my last one going someone pinch me! So happy for you! 

Mizz- I cant wait to see it! It will give me hope. 

So question for you ladies. I have NEVER had implantation bleeding with any of my kids. Have any of you ever had it with some and not the others??


----------



## janelleybean

kanicky73 said:


> Storked- yes ma'am I am testing!!! LOL It helps me pass the time either way. I know its early and I am not expecting anything but we shall see.
> 
> Army- I am pulling for you!
> 
> HisGrace- good luck to you!
> 
> Sweetz- thank you dear! I hope you feel better. I had horrible headaches with my last one. My doctor told me to drink a soda. yes believe it or not she said that. So I would drink one soda a day. One with caffeine of course. And I am glad your DH is being sweet to you! They need to understand everything we go through for this!!
> 
> Janelly- Thanks girl! YAHOOOOOOO!!! I just had a feeling too that you were pregnant. Kind of surreal when you see that line isnt it?? I remember just staring at my last one going someone pinch me! So happy for you!
> 
> Mizz- I cant wait to see it! It will give me hope.
> 
> So question for you ladies. I have NEVER had implantation bleeding with any of my kids. Have any of you ever had it with some and not the others??

This is the first time I have ever had any sort of spotting with pregnancy... and I had it yesterday. I thought for sure the line would be faint but nope, it's pretty positive. LOL I was really looking forward to running to every window in the house, I just cleaned them. :winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks MnJ! Everyone calls me their Janelleybean. I'm used to it. :flower:


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> Storked- yes ma'am I am testing!!! LOL It helps me pass the time either way. I know its early and I am not expecting anything but we shall see.
> 
> Army- I am pulling for you!
> 
> HisGrace- good luck to you!
> 
> Sweetz- thank you dear! I hope you feel better. I had horrible headaches with my last one. My doctor told me to drink a soda. yes believe it or not she said that. So I would drink one soda a day. One with caffeine of course. And I am glad your DH is being sweet to you! They need to understand everything we go through for this!!
> 
> Janelly- Thanks girl! YAHOOOOOOO!!! I just had a feeling too that you were pregnant. Kind of surreal when you see that line isnt it?? I remember just staring at my last one going someone pinch me! So happy for you!
> 
> Mizz- I cant wait to see it! It will give me hope.
> 
> So question for you ladies. I have NEVER had implantation bleeding with any of my kids. Have any of you ever had it with some and not the others??
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had any sort of spotting with pregnancy... and I had it yesterday. I thought for sure the line would be faint but nope, it's pretty positive. LOL I was really looking forward to running to every window in the house, I just cleaned them. :winkwink:Click to expand...

bwhahahahahah!!! I literally laughed outloud here at work! I must look like a real nutjob when I do that! LOL:blush:


----------



## Sweetz33

I had spotting with the surrogate, but not the other two.


----------



## MizzPodd

Here it is... I took this about a week after I ovulated!! I don't know how well you can see it, but I saw a very very very VERY faint line Lol

I am happy though because I wasn't imagining anything... :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo(56).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## HisGrace

It's faint, but I think I just got my bfp! I had to take two tests because I wanted to be sure. I'll try again tomorrow with FMU. I pray this is our sticky bean.
 



Attached Files:







bfp2.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MizzPodd

LOL okay so I asked this question when I was pregnant with my second child, and no one experienced it but me... Sooooo, new forum and I'm going to ask you guys!

For some reason, I wake up out of a dream with a big O during pregnancy.:haha: From time to time I will literally wake up with one, and I tell my hubby and he says "Wow, um you could of woken me up too!" LOL I know for me my libido gets higher during pregnancy, but my dreams are not sexual at all. That is what is so peculiar about it... I dream about something that has nothing to do with sex, but then wake up in the middle of the night with a big O!!!:haha::haha:

Okay, anyone else ever experienced this during pregnancy???

Sorry if this is TMI, but I just had to ask! *Blush*:blush::dohh:


----------



## janelleybean

kanicky73 said:


> bwhahahahahah!!! I literally laughed outloud here at work! I must look like a real nutjob when I do that! LOL:blush:


If people think you look like a nutjob, well... they just don't know what it's like to REALLY want to know.


----------



## MizzPodd

HisGrace said:


> It's faint, but I think I just got my bfp! I had to take two tests because I wanted to be sure. I'll try again tomorrow with FMU. I pray this is our sticky bean.

That is OBVIOUSLY a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: Wooohoooo Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
That is for sure positive. I could tell right away!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I pray you have your sticky healthy bean!!:hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

Mizzpodd- That happened to me towards the end of my pregnancy. Not too sure if the dreams were sexually related or not, but I remember the first time it happened I woke up and all I could really think was, "wow."


----------



## janelleybean

HisGrace- WHOOHOO!!!! I tried shoving those vibes your way, looks like it worked. :dance:


----------



## MizzPodd

janelleybean said:


> Mizzpodd- That happened to me towards the end of my pregnancy. Not too sure if the dreams were sexually related or not, but I remember the first time it happened I woke up and all I could really think was, "wow."

LOL Omg I am laughing so hard because there is FINALLY someone who had this happen... People thought I was weird, but it does happen! 

It used to freak me out because that can cause contractions, so I used to be mad but at the moment feeling great..:haha:

It hasn't happened yet, but I already know... lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Mizz...been there...weird feeling but satisfying haha


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> Mizz...been there...weird feeling but satisfying haha

You too? Oh this is definitely my forum group! Lol


----------



## lisalee1

Kanicky & Shefali- Yay to early testing!!! Fingers crossed for you. The best thing about testing early is you get the urge out of the way but even if it's negative you know you still have a good chance. It's great that you guys will be testing the same time. Good luck! 

Never- Sorry about getting pushed back again. I'm sure it's very confusing going back and forth like that. But don't worry. The time will go fast. 

Sweetz- Sorry to hear about your scary ordeal. Try to keep some food on you at all times. I guess that would be something like a small candybar or something.

HisGrace- Excited about you testing tomorrow too! 
Update- Oh my gosh! You too!!!! CONGRATS!!! How exciting! That is definitely a positive! Looks like you have yourself a bump buddy! (Janelly) and possibly a few more from tomorrow! :dance:

Janelly- Those sound like good signs. I also got constipation BEFORE testing positive both times. So that was definitely a big sign for me. 
Update- WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the positive! And a strong one at that! :dance: :dance: So happy for your! Testing early is great! :)

MnJ- I got my levels checked between 4-5.5 weeks to make sure it was doubling. It was around every 56-59 hours. I haven't had it tested since. But I'm still pregnant! I hear that once you hit 6000 hcg, the doubling time could go up to 72 hrs. So you sound right on track! 

Storked- Oh no! Is there another internet service provider in your area? I'm sure they'll be more than happy for new business. 

:hi: to the other ladies! 

AFM- Been having off and on cramping today. Didn't feel too great but now it's all gone. Trying to get my eating up b/c I had issues with feeling faint/dizzy due to not eating enough. But it's hard to be glued to food all the time (Sweetz, I'm sure you understand).


----------



## janelleybean

Hey ladies, where do you get the clear blue digital pregnancy tests that tell you how many weeks you are? I would like to buy one. I'm sort of concerned at how much darker this positive line it next to the control line. Even my husband said there was no arguing that. I think I might contact my doctor tomorrow about getting my hcg levels done as well. Seems like their office just hands that stuff out to anyone.


----------



## armymama2012

Janelley-Send those vibes this way please! I'm testing on Monday. FX my temps keep going up!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Hey ladies, where do you get the clear blue digital pregnancy tests that tell you how many weeks you are? I would like to buy one. I'm sort of concerned at how much darker this positive line it next to the control line. Even my husband said there was no arguing that. I think I might contact my doctor tomorrow about getting my hcg levels done as well. Seems like their office just hands that stuff out to anyone.

Congrats! I will pray that it is a sticky baby bean! BTw, you have convinced me to take LDA if this cycle isnt successful!


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> It's faint, but I think I just got my bfp! I had to take two tests because I wanted to be sure. I'll try again tomorrow with FMU. I pray this is our sticky bean.

Congrats! So happy for you! Now send me those pregnancy vibes please.:thumbup:


----------



## lisalee1

Janelly, just remembered that you had a MC last month. So you didn't get a period in between right? That's wonderful!!! :)


----------



## janelleybean

Army- I'm sending them you're way. Best of luck!

Lisa- Yes, that is correct. I'm just still so shocked how dark the control line is. It's way darker than the test line. I kinda want to know if I O'd earlier than I thought, but I'm not sure as to where to get the clear blue digital test that tell how far along you are.


----------



## Sweetz33

*giggles* so I have been struggling trying to figure out a way to avoid buying maternity jeans, and not living out of sweats (which are horrible in this heat) and I figured it out! Dug into my old box of clothes I will never wear again, grabbed one of my old tube tops...bam! Instant belly belt! Rofl!! I know...it is a shirt...but I wear a dress as a shirt, why not a shirt as a coverup of unbuttoned jeans? Hahaha!!


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Army- I'm sending them you're way. Best of luck!
> 
> Lisa- Yes, that is correct. I'm just still so shocked how dark the control line is. It's way darker than the test line. I kinda want to know if I O'd earlier than I thought, but I'm not sure as to where to get the clear blue digital test that tell how far along you are.

Congratulations on your bfp :happydance:
Hoping you will send some of the vibes this way :)

I have been trying to catch up this evening, so hopefully I can do a more in depth reply tomorrow. In the meantime, you can get clear blue digital with conception indicator at Walmart. Congrats again :)


----------



## MnJ

HisGrace said:


> It's faint, but I think I just got my bfp! I had to take two tests because I wanted to be sure. I'll try again tomorrow with FMU. I pray this is our sticky bean.

Def 2 lines, no doubt! Congrats! HH9M!

2 bfps in one day, we're on a roll girls! This is awesome!


----------



## MnJ

Janelley - I tried to find that test with the conception indicator and never could in stores here. Only online. I didn't order any thoughts, just went hcg beta testing crazy at Dr's office. I know for sure when I O'ed tho. 

Speaking of the OTHER type of a big One being discussed tonight, I'm totally jealous!! lol


----------



## Aspe

MnJ said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> It's faint, but I think I just got my bfp! I had to take two tests because I wanted to be sure. I'll try again tomorrow with FMU. I pray this is our sticky bean.
> 
> Def 2 lines, no doubt! Congrats! HH9M!
> 
> 2 bfps in one day, we're on a roll girls! This is awesome!Click to expand...

Congratulations HisGrace. :) 
2 bfp's in one day is wicket, so happy for you both
:dust: to everyone else and looking forward to reading tomorrow to discover more ladies have their bfp. I am losing hope on myself. :(


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Aspe, I will look for it.


----------



## shefali83

Storked: guess what i ordered 100 more cheapies.. LOL i have lost it completely.. :haha::haha:
Your AF is due 18th right? :af:
i hate these internet ppl.. mine was down for two days and life stopped literally. i had to call them sooo many times :wacko:
Miss you! stay around and keep us updated plz. i have a very positive feeling about your bfp :thumbup::thumbup: 

armymama: fingers crossed for monday dear!! :dust: hope to see another bfp here :thumbup:

kanicky: waiting for your 7dpo hpt results :happydance::happydance: good luck! i am excited for you :hugs:

sweetz: how are you feeling now?? :hugs:

mnj: hey relax sweetie. even i have read that hcg level rise slows down after a limit :flower: Waiting for your u/s :thumbup:

janelleybean: omg omg they are soooo dark :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congrats sweety!!! i am so excited for you... bfps are flowing in now :happydance::happydance:
i ve read that you should continue baby aspirin till about 8 months or so. continue for now. you can ask your doc when you visit her :hugs: 

bamagurl: hiii :hi: how are you dear? :flower:

MizzPodd: oh your 7dpo bfp was very noticeable!! can easily see it :thumbup: thanks for posting the lovely picture :flower:

HisGrace: omg now this is crazy. one more bfp :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
i woke up to two BFPs today!! congrats hun!!! wish you a super sticky healthy bean... :happydance::happydance::happydance: soooo exciting this is!

lisalee1: gotta use the cheapies eating dust :haha::haha::haha:
rest babes :) you and the bean need it :baby:

nevergivingup: :kiss::kiss::kiss: love you 

Hello :hi: and :hugs: to everyone i missed :flower:

AFM: As planned with kanicky, i took a test. ofcourse a BFN lol. i wasnt expecting anything at 6DPO :haha::haha: but kinda guilty of wasting a test now :wacko: 
I started progesterone from 4dpo and am on baby aspirin as well.. got a uti like issue on 3 dpo but was ok by next morning. Nothing much to report other than that :shrug: Feeling kinda low on energy and moody thats it.. Maybe deep down i am feeling out for the cycle :shrug:


----------



## Storked

I need to quit checking this site. I am having withdrawals DAMNIT!

Janelley, that is so scary that your mom did that to your grandma. Want to know my mom's crazy? She believes anything she reads in a magazine. SOMEWHERE (she won't say) she read that bar soap is better for your teeth than toothpaste. So she brushes her teeth with bar soap.
I rattled on her to my brother (she worships him) and he asked if it was the same bar soap that she used in the shower. She stiffly replied that she used body wash. He told she could save a ton by using the save bar in the shower...when hairs got stuck to the soap it could double as floss. She was livid :D

Lisa, there is but we will be moving just as soon as they find my husband's replacement and he trains them. Hopefully soon. Until then...(sniffles)

Sweetz, brilliant on the tube top as a Bella band :)

HisGrace, CONGRATS GIRL! Post some pics eh? Gah I just hope that I can see them. Stupid lack of net.

Shefali, you ain't lost it! You are just having fun dipping those sticks :D
When I was pregnant I peed on over 20 sticks. It is an addiction hehe
And don't we always feel out every cycle? I know I do :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Janelley :happydance::happydance: congrats hun that is a lovely strong line who cares if the t-shirt is a bit big can't wait to see him in it:happydance:

His grace :happydance::happydance: congrats to you hun a H&H 9 months :happydance:

Not wanting to bring the happy thread down but CD26 negative for me:cry: really not sure what is happening anymore - just waiting for the :witch: had a huge temp dip this morning but could have been cause hubbys alarm was going off and he kept hitting the snooze button:shrug:

Have a lovely day ladies and all you preggos and new preggos take it easy and relax:coffee:

A HUGE congrats again ladies :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

Storked: Yeah you are right.. i guess i ll take another test at 9 dpo if i can wait 
:winkwink:

Garfie: I missed you in my last post dear :) how long are your cycles? i would advice you to discard your temp for today... :dust:

AFM - I also got my mc blood results.. All is well :happydance::happydance: I am so relieved. So i guess my mmc was only due to very low progesterone and had Subchorionic Hemorrhage too which got resolved later but i had spotting episodes coz of it. So i am on progesterone suppositories now 200mg x 2. self prescribed as my doc thinks low progesterone doesnt make any difference..yeah right whatever :growlmad: and i am also on baby aspirin 75mg. So lets see if it solves my problems and gives me my LO :baby:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Just wanted to pop in and congratulate HisGrace and Janellybean, :happydance::happydance:, sending loads of sticky :dust: your way xo


----------



## garfie

Shefali - Don't worry:flower: - my cycles have been 24 days since my first m/c since this m/c they have been 24,19, 22 and now 26 days long this is why I am starting to worry a little - if I haven't O then fine (well not fine but you know what I mean) just wish she would hurry up:cry:

The not knowing is the worse:cry: I keep alternating between I am to don't be silly no way you are:wacko:

:dust::dust::dust: when you test hun and great news about the test :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Shefali - Don't worry:flower: - my cycles have been 24 days since my first m/c since this m/c they have been 24,19, 22 and now 26 days long this is why I am starting to worry a little - if I haven't O then fine (well not fine but you know what I mean) just wish she would hurry up:cry:
> 
> The not knowing is the worse:cry: I keep alternating between I am to don't be silly no way you are:wacko:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: when you test hun and great news about the test :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I totally agree the not knowing is the worst :wacko: hope you get the answers soon.. and af you better stay away from all of us now :haha: I saw your chart.. it has not pointed out the O yet? :shrug:

I am 6dpo today.. took a test for fun.. ofcourse it was a big fat NEGATIVE :haha:


----------



## lisalee1

Shefali- I love early testing but 6 dpo is a little early! LOL! But hey, that's what internet cheapies are for! That's what I used to test to. So go for it! Also, glad that your blood test came back good. That's great news!

Storked- Oh no! Guess that means you just have to hang in there! I hope the time flies. :(

Garfie- You're not bringing down the thread. We want to know what's happening with you too! Sorry your cycles are all messed up. I'm hoping you can get answers soon too. I know it must be very confusing. I don't temp so don't know what the dip means.


----------



## lisalee1

Oh Janelly, I don't know where to get the test you're talking about. Once you get an U/S, the Dr can tell you exactly how far along you are (even tho I know you're dying to know now). But then again, I've heard people say those tests weren't the most reliable so I wouldn't put 100% stock in it. Good luck finding one.


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Shefali- I love early testing but 6 dpo is a little early! LOL! But hey, that's what internet cheapies are for! That's what I used to test to. So go for it! Also, glad that your blood test came back good. That's great news!
> 
> Storked- Oh no! Guess that means you just have to hang in there! I hope the time flies. :(
> 
> Garfie- You're not bringing down the thread. We want to know what's happening with you too! Sorry your cycles are all messed up. I'm hoping you can get answers soon too. I know it must be very confusing. I don't temp so don't know what the dip means.

LOL i was not going to test today but tested only because kanicky is my tww buddy. she is 7dpo and wanted to get together. so i went ahead with it :D ofcourse wasnt expecting anything :haha: NOW i am waiting for her test results :coffee:
thanks i am so happy the blood work was all normal :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked...you need to get a phone with unlimited data dangit. How am I going to survive without my girl? Waaaaaaaaa!!

On my way to doctor's. Leaving in a few minutes. Checked my sugar when I woke up bc felt nauseous and headachey...42. Docs said don't eat before going in, but I called and they said eat immediately. They are super concerned now and don't understand why it keeps dropping so low. That means more bloodwork....yay....not. DH is being very supportive. He is missing class today. Told his teacher that my health is his #1 priority. His teacher was cool about it. He is missing class next Wednesday for my appointment with the midwife too. He is literally following me around like my personal nurse, it's kinda cute. Made dinner last night and even cleaned the kitchen too! When I get back I will update you lovely ladies on what up.


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked...you need to get a phone with unlimited data dangit. How am I going to survive without my girl? Waaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> On my way to doctor's. Leaving in a few minutes. Checked my sugar when I woke up bc felt nauseous and headachey...42. Docs said don't eat before going in, but I called and they said eat immediately. They are super concerned now and don't understand why it keeps dropping so low. That means more bloodwork....yay....not. DH is being very supportive. He is missing class today. Told his teacher that my health is his #1 priority. His teacher was cool about it. He is missing class next Wednesday for my appointment with the midwife too. He is literally following me around like my personal nurse, it's kinda cute. Made dinner last night and even cleaned the kitchen too! When I get back I will update you lovely ladies on what up.

OMG :wacko: waiting anxiously for the update dear! hope everything turns out ok :hugs::hugs: good you getting checked thoroughly.. 
YOur DH really cares about you :) soo sweet he is :)


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz- i pray they figure out how to help you today.

Aspe - don't give up. I'm not sure what dpo you are but you're not out until the witch shows.

armymama - i'm praying for you and sending sticky vibes your way. :) 

AFM - thanks for the well wishes. Today I'm 10 dpo and I know I'm pregnant. It's so early. I can't even say I'm four weeks yet. I pray this is a sticky bean.


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace said:


> Sweetz- i pray they figure out how to help you today.
> 
> Aspe - don't give up. I'm not sure what dpo you are but you're not out until the witch shows.
> 
> armymama - i'm praying for you and sending sticky vibes your way. :)
> 
> AFM - thanks for the well wishes. Today I'm 10 dpo and I know I'm pregnant. It's so early. I can't even say I'm four weeks yet. I pray this is a sticky bean.

sending super sticky ':baby:' dust your way :flower:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked...you need to get a phone with unlimited data dangit. How am I going to survive without my girl? Waaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> On my way to doctor's. Leaving in a few minutes. Checked my sugar when I woke up bc felt nauseous and headachey...42. Docs said don't eat before going in, but I called and they said eat immediately. They are super concerned now and don't understand why it keeps dropping so low. That means more bloodwork....yay....not. DH is being very supportive. He is missing class today. Told his teacher that my health is his #1 priority. His teacher was cool about it. He is missing class next Wednesday for my appointment with the midwife too. He is literally following me around like my personal nurse, it's kinda cute. Made dinner last night and even cleaned the kitchen too! When I get back I will update you lovely ladies on what up.

Oh you poor dear! Sending many hugs!! Did they check you anemia? I hope they do because tht stuff happened to my mom when she had anemia. :-( please let us know as soon as you find something


----------



## Sweetz33

Waiting at docs office...the tested sugar again as soon as I got here...73...so I'm back in "normal" range. They had checked me for anemia already and I was fine there. They took my temp, 97.7, which is kinda low for me lately but they said it is bc of the extreme drop this am. Docs have already set me up with a nutritionist who I saw on Monday, but they want me to see her again. They think a specialized diet might help some. Waiting on my ob to see me. They did ease my fear bc they said the hypoglycemia will only affect me, not the baby. That was a relief. They did say, however, when I give birth I need to snack if labor is long, and if my blood sugar drops too low during labor they will have to do a C-section for my well being. They also told be at birth they will have to monitor baby's blood sugar as well, make sure it is not too high/low.


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> Waiting at docs office...the tested sugar again as soon as I got here...73...so I'm back in "normal" range. They had checked me for anemia already and I was fine there. They took my temp, 97.7, which is kinda low for me lately but they said it is bc of the extreme drop this am. Docs have already set me up with a nutritionist who I saw on Monday, but they want me to see her again. They think a specialized diet might help some. Waiting on my ob to see me. They did ease my fear bc they said the hypoglycemia will only affect me, not the baby. That was a relief. They did say, however, when I give birth I need to snack if labor is long, and if my blood sugar drops too low during labor they will have to do a C-section for my well being. They also told be at birth they will have to monitor baby's blood sugar as well, make sure it is not too high/low.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sure with the specialized diet, everything will be okay with you and your baby :thumbup:
I had GD with my first daughter, and they had to check her for high/low blood sugar and everything was good. I really feel positive for you, and if you don't have GD, then I really think you and your baby will do great :happydance:

How are you feeling with the news though?


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm relieved that (hopefully) all I need is a diet change and that my lows are not affecting the baby. That was a major concern of DH and myself. My hypoglycemia was manageable before pregnancy, still had issues, but not nearly as bad. They told me only to eat candy if I have a super low and I need sugar super fast...well dangit all...how do you think I got the nickname "Sweetz" lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi lovely ladies and good morning,

Quick question, for those who are pregnant, are your doctors/midwives wanting you to come in sooner than later because of the past losses? I am asking because I delivered July 5th, and now am pregnant 2 months later. I didn't have sex until I was cleared at my post partum appt, but considering I delivered at 18 + 5 weeks, and am pregnant soon after, I wonder if the doctor will want me to come in before 8 weeks... I called this morning to confirm my referral to OB (takes 48 hrs to process).
When I spoke to the referral lady, she said I may have to come in earlier, and that she would talk to a nurse and doctor to see what I should do. I am not worried about complications because I know that it was meant to be, but I am just anxious to hear back from them to know if I have to come in sooner or later.

Also, no one in my family knows I am preggos because we are still healing from our angel, and we just want to wait until maybe 5 months (when I delivered before). Is that selfish of us? We live in a different state 7 hours away from most famlily because of being in the military, so no one will see us until Thanksgiving...
My mom will see us at the end of October (I'll be 10 or 11 weeks) because I am going dress shopping for her wedding!!! Get this, she gets married June 28th 2013, and my due date is May 21, 2013!! When she finds out, hopefully she will be okay with it because I will have the baby before her wedding, so we can still make it. She really needs me to be there for her on that day, so I just keep thinking I was so blessed to have this baby now and the due date be before her wedding. So she told me I couldn't get pregnant in October or November lol But she doesn't know I'm preggos because I don't want to overwhelm her, and just because I want to let my baby cook a while before we share this news. We're not ready to hear anyone's opinion if it is negative right now...

Okay I ramble when I anxious, so sorry for switching subjects, but the first one was asking if anyone has had to go in earlier this pregnancy? I know I got pregnant only 2 months after, so I assume that will play a factor. My doctor did say that we could start trying right away so..... :)
Second question, am I being selfish for not wanting to tell anyone about this pregnancy? It's happened so quickly you know.


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> I'm relieved that (hopefully) all I need is a diet change and that my lows are not affecting the baby. That was a major concern of DH and myself. My hypoglycemia was manageable before pregnancy, still had issues, but not nearly as bad. They told me only to eat candy if I have a super low and I need sugar super fast...well dangit all...how do you think I got the nickname "Sweetz" lol

I love your positive attitude on this, I think you will be A okay! And I love yous name Sweetz... so cute!:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Mizz..thanks :)


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Shefali, Angel, and Garfie!

Storked- that is hilarious! I could see my mom doing something like that if someone told her that. 

Sweetz- I hope you get better and they figure out what is wrong. That's got to be so scary. I'm glad your hubby is being nicer thought and waiting on you. That's how it should be!

Hisgrace- how are you feeling?

AFM- I did not get ANY sleep last night, I tossed and turned all night long. I'm so tired! My BBs are still sore, but not nearly as sore as they were last night. I ate a banana this morning and I'm totally regretting it, I feel so nauseated now. Uuugh... I'm waiting for the doctors office to open so that I can ask them to call in some blood work for me. I really don't want to have to drive ALL THE WAY down there then have to drive ALL THE WAY back. The lab is right next to my house. It would just be easier, for them to call it in.


----------



## bamagurl

Have any of you ladies ever had almost like short, stabbing (for lack of better word) pains in your pelvis area? I have been having them off and on some this morning.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz- I hope you start feeling better! Well you got permission to eat candy when you need to! Yay for that!

AFM-My temps are still going up!


----------



## Storked

I give up. Replied to everyone and posted wrong post. BLAH!

In the meantime, look at my cute cat

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/545E8149-A1E6-4C29-92A4-B9C96693296E-4352-0000046C92017656.jpg


----------



## MizzPodd

bamagurl said:


> Have any of you ladies ever had almost like short, stabbing (for lack of better word) pains in your pelvis area? I have been having them off and on some this morning.

With my last pregnancy, and this one, I had the similar pains... I noticed a lot with this one, and this was before I found out I was preggos and a few days after I found out. I'm 4 weeks now, and it has pretty much stopped. Don't worry! :):hugs:


----------



## kanicky73

Good Afternoon Ladies- 

Storked_ aww cute kitty!! I hate it when I spend all this time writing something and then it deletes or goes to wrong post. Anyhoo, glad to see you on here!!!

Mizz- ya that was super faint. Not sure I could really even see it, Im sure in person it was more noticeable! LOL. I also had huuuuge O's during my last pregnancy. Doc said they are completely normal and caused by hormones. She also said, and I dont know your age but she said in women over 35 during pregnancy they are more frequent or they see it more. Also, you absolutely are not selfish for waiting. Thats a very painful thing to go through and hard to go back and retell everyone after the fact. I think you are absolutely doing the right thing. Even though mine was only a chemical pregnancy, we had already told everyone and I felt so ashamed to have to call and tell them all that I lost it! So you do what feels right for you and your DH! 

HisGrace- you must be over the moon right now!!! That is totally a BFP!!!!!! no doubt about it. Super excited and happy for you and lots of sticky dust your way! 

lisalee- thanks! 

Janelly- for sure have your numbers checked if its bothering you. The one thing we all need to remember and sometimes I need to listen to my own advice, is that our docs work for us. So if you want your levels checked then call and ask for them to be checked. Good luck, im sure you are just fine but that will make you feel better! 

Shefalia- dont you go getting discouraged on me cause you got a BFN at 6dpo. I feel bad for persuading you to test with me. Its still super early for both of us, including me at 7dpo. I am super jealous that you are on progesterone cream. I had it with my last baby but the fertility doc is the one who prescribed it based on my levels at 6 weeks. So convincing my OB right now that I need it will open a whole can of worms and I dont think she will. But as I stated above I need to take my own advice. Im gonna post my poas results below in the AFM part cause its kind of lengthy. Also glad your test results were good, now you can totally relax and endulge in poas!!! 

Sweetz- try and stay calm, it sounds like your doc is on top of it and they wont let anything bad happen. Stressing yourself is not good for you or baby so just put it in gods hands and your docs hands and everything will be ok! 

AFM- ok so I poas, didnt use FMU and it appears to be negative. I dont know if I have turned into a complete absolute freak but there is a small part of me that thinks I see a super, super, super faint line or what is the shadow of what wants to be a line???????? Dont know, but am chalking it up to a BFN for now. I tried to take a pic of it to put on here but you cant see it at all on the camera and I can only see it in certain lighting. I know IM A FREAK!!! Anyway, I am going to do my best to poas with FMU tomorrow morning. I will have to lock myself in my bathroom so my DD doesnt see what Im doing. I have to admit the suspense is sorta fun but I have put a lot of thought into if this doesnt happen this month and if my doc wont help me figure out whats wrong, Im gonna be done :-(


----------



## kanicky73

ok so I just went back to it, it has been 25 minutes since the read time and theres def a line. There is no color to it so Im chalking this up to an evap line. Weird though because Ive used these tests for months and NEVER saw an evap line on any of them and believe me I go back and check the results. UGH!! dont know what to do!


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies-
> 
> Storked_ aww cute kitty!! I hate it when I spend all this time writing something and then it deletes or goes to wrong post. Anyhoo, glad to see you on here!!!
> 
> Mizz- ya that was super faint. Not sure I could really even see it, Im sure in person it was more noticeable! LOL. I also had huuuuge O's during my last pregnancy. Doc said they are completely normal and caused by hormones. She also said, and I dont know your age but she said in women over 35 during pregnancy they are more frequent or they see it more. Also, you absolutely are not selfish for waiting. Thats a very painful thing to go through and hard to go back and retell everyone after the fact. I think you are absolutely doing the right thing. Even though mine was only a chemical pregnancy, we had already told everyone and I felt so ashamed to have to call and tell them all that I lost it! So you do what feels right for you and your DH!
> 
> HisGrace- you must be over the moon right now!!! That is totally a BFP!!!!!! no doubt about it. Super excited and happy for you and lots of sticky dust your way!
> 
> lisalee- thanks!
> 
> Janelly- for sure have your numbers checked if its bothering you. The one thing we all need to remember and sometimes I need to listen to my own advice, is that our docs work for us. So if you want your levels checked then call and ask for them to be checked. Good luck, im sure you are just fine but that will make you feel better!
> 
> Shefalia- dont you go getting discouraged on me cause you got a BFN at 6dpo. I feel bad for persuading you to test with me. Its still super early for both of us, including me at 7dpo. I am super jealous that you are on progesterone cream. I had it with my last baby but the fertility doc is the one who prescribed it based on my levels at 6 weeks. So convincing my OB right now that I need it will open a whole can of worms and I dont think she will. But as I stated above I need to take my own advice. Im gonna post my poas results below in the AFM part cause its kind of lengthy. Also glad your test results were good, now you can totally relax and endulge in poas!!!
> 
> Sweetz- try and stay calm, it sounds like your doc is on top of it and they wont let anything bad happen. Stressing yourself is not good for you or baby so just put it in gods hands and your docs hands and everything will be ok!
> 
> AFM- ok so I poas, didnt use FMU and it appears to be negative. I dont know if I have turned into a complete absolute freak but there is a small part of me that thinks I see a super, super, super faint line or what is the shadow of what wants to be a line???????? Dont know, but am chalking it up to a BFN for now. I tried to take a pic of it to put on here but you cant see it at all on the camera and I can only see it in certain lighting. I know IM A FREAK!!! Anyway, I am going to do my best to poas with FMU tomorrow morning. I will have to lock myself in my bathroom so my DD doesnt see what Im doing. I have to admit the suspense is sorta fun but I have put a lot of thought into if this doesnt happen this month and if my doc wont help me figure out whats wrong, Im gonna be done :-(

Hey sweety :hugs::hugs::hugs: Dont say that! i am not really upset with the bfn seriously :kiss::kiss: i just did it for you :blush: Its super early so we have lot of time to stay in hope :flower: 

I have seen those lines too.. is it more like indent line or evap? there is NO pink at all ? Will you be testing tomorrow? :winkwink: I HOPE it is a BFP :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Kanicky NO! You don't wanna be done!


----------



## kanicky73

no its not an indent. I guess the problem Im having is in the past when Im running from window to window LOL, I have never seen ANYTHING that made me go hmmmm. But this one, as soon as I picked it up I was like holy crap is that a line or no! If it is its suuuuuuper faint. Then when I went back 25 minutes later it was a little more prominent. The thing I cant determine is if there is any color to it or not. My eyes are so damn bad up close I just cant tell if its slightly pink or grey. If I could determine that I would have my answer. Oh well, I will test with FMU and see what happens. If it is a slight positive it should be more noticeable tomorrow with FMU. When are you going to test again Shefalia?


----------



## kanicky73

Storked said:


> Kanicky NO! You don't wanna be done!

I cant help it:cry: We spent so much money to have the surgery. And I know I should be completely grateful that we got pregnant so fast with her after the surgery but this is just too much. If my tubes are all blocked again we are done. We dont have anymore money to spend on fertility. My stupid OB wont help right now. She said Im almost 40 so its gonna take time.. Well not if my damn tubes are blocked!!!! Time wont do shit! Sorry, Im just really irritated with her. :growlmad:


----------



## kanicky73

Ok its official I am a raging lunatic!!!! I just poas AGAIN!!!!! This time in the time limit I again am thinking I see something. Either I got a batch of bad ones or Im too early yet. Is it possible to have evap lines on 2 in a row or is that just unheard of? ahhhhhhhhhhhh Im seriously losing it over here! 
Ive never had this happen with these before!!!!! Boooooooooooooo!


----------



## janelleybean

Ugh, I am so annoyed right now. My doctor has to fax the blood work order to an office in vegas and then the order has to jump through a million people before it gets put into the system. Then and only then can I go to the lab down the street and get blood work done. It's so annoying!!! I've called twice and both times she said that she hasn't received it yet. I think I might just go down to the doctors office and pick up the order.


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky, you made me giggle. I would wait until tomorrow. Best of luck to you. I'm headed over to the lab to raise hell! Wish me luck! =]


----------



## MnJ

Kanicky - ur cracking me up! 

Janelley - how far is it to the Dr's office?


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> Ugh, I am so annoyed right now. My doctor has to fax the blood work order to an office in vegas and then the order has to jump through a million people before it gets put into the system. Then and only then can I go to the lab down the street and get blood work done. It's so annoying!!! I've called twice and both times she said that she hasn't received it yet. I think I might just go down to the doctors office and pick up the order.

Thats what I would do!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MnJ

I fixed my ticker to what I think my due date will be. I ovulated a little late so I'm not as far as going by what lmp says. Will find out for sure on the. 21st I hope!


----------



## janelleybean

I went to the lab and there is an hour wait, so I told them I would come back later. The lady gave me a card to schedule an appointment, so that's what I'm doing. I have an appointment for 1. The doctors office isn't that far away. Like 30 mins or so, but with all the construction, it's a pain in the ass and I have to take a bunch of detours just to get into the parking garage. It's a pain. Luckily, I don't have to go there though, they finally got my order.


----------



## AngelSerenity

MizzPodd said:


> Hi lovely ladies and good morning,
> 
> Quick question, for those who are pregnant, are your doctors/midwives wanting you to come in sooner than later because of the past losses? I am asking because I delivered July 5th, and now am pregnant 2 months later. I didn't have sex until I was cleared at my post partum appt, but considering I delivered at 18 + 5 weeks, and am pregnant soon after, I wonder if the doctor will want me to come in before 8 weeks... I called this morning to confirm my referral to OB (takes 48 hrs to process).
> When I spoke to the referral lady, she said I may have to come in earlier, and that she would talk to a nurse and doctor to see what I should do. I am not worried about complications because I know that it was meant to be, but I am just anxious to hear back from them to know if I have to come in sooner or later.
> 
> Also, no one in my family knows I am preggos because we are still healing from our angel, and we just want to wait until maybe 5 months (when I delivered before). Is that selfish of us? We live in a different state 7 hours away from most famlily because of being in the military, so no one will see us until Thanksgiving...
> My mom will see us at the end of October (I'll be 10 or 11 weeks) because I am going dress shopping for her wedding!!! Get this, she gets married June 28th 2013, and my due date is May 21, 2013!! When she finds out, hopefully she will be okay with it because I will have the baby before her wedding, so we can still make it. She really needs me to be there for her on that day, so I just keep thinking I was so blessed to have this baby now and the due date be before her wedding. So she told me I couldn't get pregnant in October or November lol But she doesn't know I'm preggos because I don't want to overwhelm her, and just because I want to let my baby cook a while before we share this news. We're not ready to hear anyone's opinion if it is negative right now...
> 
> Okay I ramble when I anxious, so sorry for switching subjects, but the first one was asking if anyone has had to go in earlier this pregnancy? I know I got pregnant only 2 months after, so I assume that will play a factor. My doctor did say that we could start trying right away so..... :)
> Second question, am I being selfish for not wanting to tell anyone about this pregnancy? It's happened so quickly you know.

Mizz Podd I have had 6 losses and it took until number 5 before hospitals offered me closer monitoring. It is normally as standard after 3 losses, and even sooner in terms of number of losses if you had a second trimester loss :hugs:I would expect they will want to see you when you are about 6 weeks and closely monitor you thereafter eg every 2 weeks. Well they should so push it lady, sometimes you have to for your own sanity.

After my third loss we did manage to get our rainbow, I only told close friends and relatives after 14 weeks, and then the wider circle after my 20 week scan so I do not think you are being selfish at all. Plus it gives you and DH more time to enjoy your little secret together :winkwink:.

xoxo


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> I went to the lab and there is an hour wait, so I told them I would come back later. The lady gave me a card to schedule an appointment, so that's what I'm doing. I have an appointment for 1. The doctors office isn't that far away. Like 30 mins or so, but with all the construction, it's a pain in the ass and I have to take a bunch of detours just to get into the parking garage. It's a pain. Luckily, I don't have to go there though, they finally got my order.

Yay! Will they give u results today too? What time is it there? Not sure where ur located...


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> I went to the lab and there is an hour wait, so I told them I would come back later. The lady gave me a card to schedule an appointment, so that's what I'm doing. I have an appointment for 1. The doctors office isn't that far away. Like 30 mins or so, but with all the construction, it's a pain in the ass and I have to take a bunch of detours just to get into the parking garage. It's a pain. Luckily, I don't have to go there though, they finally got my order.
> 
> Yay! Will they give u results today too? What time is it there? Not sure where ur located...Click to expand...

No, I will have to wait until tomorrow morning. It's just past noon here. If I went through a different lab I could get the results sooner, but our insurance only covers this one. They are really nice, but real dingy.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! Apparently on the way home I fell asleep in the car lol DH must of carried me in and put me in bed bc that is where I woke up. About to test sugar again and eat something.

Kani...you are too cute!

Storked...awwwwz cute kitty!!

Jane...glad to hear they finally got the order


----------



## Sweetz33

So the meter I'm using is an old one so doctors called in a new one. They gave me a few strips and lancets, but provided an RX so I get enough to do all the testing they want. Well..my insurance company is stupid. Hey we will cover all necessary equipment and supplies if you are diabetic...what? You're hypoglycemic? Oh, then we won't cover squat!! I asked why and they said, well, bc hypoglycemia can be regulated with diet so the supplies are unnecessary.

*facepalm* 

My doctor is furious. He was yelling at the insurance co. Lol!! He was like listen, she is 14 weeks pregnant, her glucose needs to be monitored, what is the big issue! God I love my new OB haha!! Doc said he wont stop until it is covered. Epic....hehe


----------



## MnJ

Insurance companies are so dumb. If a doctor is prescribing or ordering something good for u, OBVIOUSLY it's needed!! And u can't REGULATE ur blood sugar with diet or otherwise if u can't track your levels! Just ignorant, Sweetz. Glad ur drive has ur back!


----------



## Sweetz33

My insurance will cover everything....and I mean everything. I'm on medication (or was) for anxiety, covered it no prob. Highly addictive mediation too...well docs gave me a medication to take AS NEEDED for sleep...they wouldn't cover it...said "too addictive" what?!


----------



## janelleybean

Well, I just got back from getting blood work done. It only took ALL FREAKIN' DAY!! I've decided next time I am just going to make an appointment because you go in there, say you have an appointment, and you don't have to wait. A lot easier with a two year old. 

Sweetz- insurance companies are stupid. I really like my husbands insurance because it's like everyone puts so much money in a pot every month and they cover everything. So, I don't have to worry about that, but I would be royally pissed if that did happen. Have you tried calling and talking to someone else? 

Storked's Cat- What a bum. :winkwink:

AFM- I've had some slight cramping on and off and I'm super tired. My boobs are really starting to hurt. I don't remember them hurting this bad with my son. When I took my bra off to shower, it felt as though my bra was carrying 40 lbs of lead! It hurt so bad.


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane DH is trying to get me on his insurance. As for the boobs...omg mine did that for the first few months...I don't wear a normal bra anymore bc I can't find one that fits comfie lol


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Jane DH is trying to get me on his insurance. As for the boobs...omg mine did that for the first few months...I don't wear a normal bra anymore bc I can't find one that fits comfie lol

I seriously thought if you have a kid prior your boobs don't hurt as bad the next time. What a load of crap that theory was!! I didn't wear my bra last night to bed and they didn't hurt so bad this morning, but then I put it on and after a few hours, it seriously feels like someone used them for punching bags! AND MY PERIOD ISN'T EVEN LATE YET!!! I fear morning sickness is right around the corner. Uuggh.


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz- you have a great dr. And I agree insurance cos are ridiculous.

Janelley - I'll probably eat my words soon but I'm so jelly of your symptoms. I just have the sore boobs off and on and some cramping. 

AFM - I made an appointment to confirm pregnancy for oct 5th. I could have gone in early for blood work but I don't want the stress of all that. I'm just leaving it in God's hands. He blessed us to get pregnant so I'm believing he'll bless this pregnancy through the full nine months. So I will be almost 7 weeks by the time I go in for my confirmation appt. If my fibroids stay small, we should be able to see a heartbeat by then. I'm so excited!


----------



## kanicky73

sweetz- so glad everything is better. I was super worried about you! That is awesome too that your doc is going to bat for you like that. Those are the doctors that are worth every penny!! 
Janelly- make sure you keep us posted.Worried about you too!


----------



## kanicky73

AFM Im done obsessing over poas for today. I figure if it is gonna be a BFP it will show up eventually. It was kinda fun though, made my day go faster. As for this evening I am having some weird cramps. Feels kind of like AF but then I went to bend down to clean a tanning bed and I had a really bad pinching sensation from my right ovary area. Felt like it was being pulled off! ouch! Anyway, gotta fold towels, yay me!


----------



## janelleybean

HisGrace- Ha! Don't be jealous. I'm super freaked because I've got the thought of twins. My aunt had twins and the joke was that I would always have twins. Which is the main reason I went and had blood work. I just want to see what the numbers are. I've never gotten a BFP that dark, this early, especially with afternoon pee. When I got pregnant with my son, my Mom--the know it all that she is--tried to convince me that I was having twins based on my numbers. I was relieved when there was only one baby. She then tried to convince me that my son's penis was too big and it was an umbilical cord. I think I might faint if the numbers come back in the thousands. 

Kanicky- No need to worry. All in all, even though these symptoms suck, it's reassurance at the same time. Did you use one of those internet cheapies or a FRER? How many DPO will you be tomorrow?


----------



## MizzPodd

kanicky73 said:


> Ok its official I am a raging lunatic!!!! I just poas AGAIN!!!!! This time in the time limit I again am thinking I see something. Either I got a batch of bad ones or Im too early yet. Is it possible to have evap lines on 2 in a row or is that just unheard of? ahhhhhhhhhhhh Im seriously losing it over here!
> Ive never had this happen with these before!!!!! Boooooooooooooo!

Lol you're okay!!! That's how I would feel too!!! I can't wait for you to test tomorrow!! Sending baby dust!


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> HisGrace- Ha! Don't be jealous. I'm super freaked because I've got the thought of twins. My aunt had twins and the joke was that I would always have twins. Which is the main reason I went and had blood work. I just want to see what the numbers are. I've never gotten a BFP that dark, this early, especially with afternoon pee. When I got pregnant with my son, my Mom--the know it all that she is--tried to convince me that I was having twins based on my numbers. I was relieved when there was only one baby. She then tried to convince me that my son's penis was too big and it was an umbilical cord. I think I might faint if the numbers come back in the thousands.
> 
> Kanicky- No need to worry. All in all, even though these symptoms suck, it's reassurance at the same time. Did you use one of those internet cheapies or a FRER? How many DPO will you be tomorrow?

Thanks! :hugs: I used the internet cheapies! Tomorrow I am 8dpo.


----------



## kanicky73

MizzPodd said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> Ok its official I am a raging lunatic!!!! I just poas AGAIN!!!!! This time in the time limit I again am thinking I see something. Either I got a batch of bad ones or Im too early yet. Is it possible to have evap lines on 2 in a row or is that just unheard of? ahhhhhhhhhhhh Im seriously losing it over here!
> Ive never had this happen with these before!!!!! Boooooooooooooo!
> 
> Lol you're okay!!! That's how I would feel too!!! I can't wait for you to test tomorrow!! Sending baby dust!Click to expand...

haha I was out of my mind crazy!! Im like ok just one more time! LOL :haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Jane DH is trying to get me on his insurance. As for the boobs...omg mine did that for the first few months...I don't wear a normal bra anymore bc I can't find one that fits comfie lol
> 
> I seriously thought if you have a kid prior your boobs don't hurt as bad the next time. What a load of crap that theory was!! I didn't wear my bra last night to bed and they didn't hurt so bad this morning, but then I put it on and after a few hours, it seriously feels like someone used them for punching bags! AND MY PERIOD ISN'T EVEN LATE YET!!! I fear morning sickness is right around the corner. Uuggh.Click to expand...

Awww I am sorry! I must say that with my second pregnancy and this one, boobs don't hurt as much as thy did with my first pregnancy. But my morning sickenes was way worser my second pregnancy than first so I am expecting even worse morning sickness with this one. ;) the wonders of pregnancy. Our men should be worshipping us!! Lol


----------



## MizzPodd

kanicky73 said:


> AFM Im done obsessing over poas for today. I figure if it is gonna be a BFP it will show up eventually. It was kinda fun though, made my day go faster. As for this evening I am having some weird cramps. Feels kind of like AF but then I went to bend down to clean a tanning bed and I had a really bad pinching sensation from my right ovary area. Felt like it was being pulled off! ouch! Anyway, gotta fold towels, yay me!

Oooooh that sounds promising!! A nice possible preggo symptom!!


----------



## MizzPodd

kanicky73 said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies-
> 
> Storked_ aww cute kitty!! I hate it when I spend all this time writing something and then it deletes or goes to wrong post. Anyhoo, glad to see you on here!!!
> 
> Mizz- ya that was super faint. Not sure I could really even see it, Im sure in person it was more noticeable! LOL. I also had huuuuge O's during my last pregnancy. Doc said they are completely normal and caused by hormones. She also said, and I dont know your age but she said in women over 35 during pregnancy they are more frequent or they see it more. Also, you absolutely are not selfish for waiting. Thats a very painful thing to go through and hard to go back and retell everyone after the fact. I think you are absolutely doing the right thing. Even though mine was only a chemical pregnancy, we had already told everyone and I felt so ashamed to have to call and tell them all that I lost it! So you do what feels right for you and your DH!
> 
> HisGrace- you must be over the moon right now!!! That is totally a BFP!!!!!! no doubt about it. Super excited and happy for you and lots of sticky dust your way!
> 
> lisalee- thanks!
> 
> Janelly- for sure have your numbers checked if its bothering you. The one thing we all need to remember and sometimes I need to listen to my own advice, is that our docs work for us. So if you want your levels checked then call and ask for them to be checked. Good luck, im sure you are just fine but that will make you feel better!
> 
> Shefalia- dont you go getting discouraged on me cause you got a BFN at 6dpo. I feel bad for persuading you to test with me. Its still super early for both of us, including me at 7dpo. I am super jealous that you are on progesterone cream. I had it with my last baby but the fertility doc is the one who prescribed it based on my levels at 6 weeks. So convincing my OB right now that I need it will open a whole can of worms and I dont think she will. But as I stated above I need to take my own advice. Im gonna post my poas results below in the AFM part cause its kind of lengthy. Also glad your test results were good, now you can totally relax and endulge in poas!!!
> 
> Sweetz- try and stay calm, it sounds like your doc is on top of it and they wont let anything bad happen. Stressing yourself is not good for you or baby so just put it in gods hands and your docs hands and everything will be ok!
> 
> AFM- ok so I poas, didnt use FMU and it appears to be negative. I dont know if I have turned into a complete absolute freak but there is a small part of me that thinks I see a super, super, super faint line or what is the shadow of what wants to be a line???????? Dont know, but am chalking it up to a BFN for now. I tried to take a pic of it to put on here but you cant see it at all on the camera and I can only see it in certain lighting. I know IM A FREAK!!! Anyway, I am going to do my best to poas with FMU tomorrow morning. I will have to lock myself in my bathroom so my DD doesnt see what Im doing. I have to admit the suspense is sorta fun but I have put a lot of thought into if this doesnt happen this month and if my doc wont help me figure out whats wrong, Im gonna be done :-(

Lol this crazy how many ladies this has happened to! I'm 23, so I can't even imagine frequently they will come when I am 35! Lol oh goodness


----------



## MizzPodd

AngelSerenity said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies and good morning,
> 
> Quick question, for those who are pregnant, are your doctors/midwives wanting you to come in sooner than later because of the past losses? I am asking because I delivered July 5th, and now am pregnant 2 months later. I didn't have sex until I was cleared at my post partum appt, but considering I delivered at 18 + 5 weeks, and am pregnant soon after, I wonder if the doctor will want me to come in before 8 weeks... I called this morning to confirm my referral to OB (takes 48 hrs to process).
> When I spoke to the referral lady, she said I may have to come in earlier, and that she would talk to a nurse and doctor to see what I should do. I am not worried about complications because I know that it was meant to be, but I am just anxious to hear back from them to know if I have to come in sooner or later.
> 
> Also, no one in my family knows I am preggos because we are still healing from our angel, and we just want to wait until maybe 5 months (when I delivered before). Is that selfish of us? We live in a different state 7 hours away from most famlily because of being in the military, so no one will see us until Thanksgiving...
> My mom will see us at the end of October (I'll be 10 or 11 weeks) because I am going dress shopping for her wedding!!! Get this, she gets married June 28th 2013, and my due date is May 21, 2013!! When she finds out, hopefully she will be okay with it because I will have the baby before her wedding, so we can still make it. She really needs me to be there for her on that day, so I just keep thinking I was so blessed to have this baby now and the due date be before her wedding. So she told me I couldn't get pregnant in October or November lol But she doesn't know I'm preggos because I don't want to overwhelm her, and just because I want to let my baby cook a while before we share this news. We're not ready to hear anyone's opinion if it is negative right now...
> 
> Okay I ramble when I anxious, so sorry for switching subjects, but the first one was asking if anyone has had to go in earlier this pregnancy? I know I got pregnant only 2 months after, so I assume that will play a factor. My doctor did say that we could start trying right away so..... :)
> Second question, am I being selfish for not wanting to tell anyone about this pregnancy? It's happened so quickly you know.
> 
> Mizz Podd I have had 6 losses and it took until number 5 before hospitals offered me closer monitoring. It is normally as standard after 3 losses, and even sooner in terms of number of losses if you had a second trimester loss :hugs:I would expect they will want to see you when you are about 6 weeks and closely monitor you thereafter eg every 2 weeks. Well they should so push it lady, sometimes you have to for your own sanity.
> 
> After my third loss we did manage to get our rainbow, I only told close friends and relatives after 14 weeks, and then the wider circle after my 20 week scan so I do not think you are being selfish at all. Plus it gives you and DH more time to enjoy your little secret together :winkwink:.
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...

Thank you for answering me  the nurse called back and told me I would come in at 8 weeks... If I feel that something's wrong before then, I will make sure I am seen sooner if needed. They seemed a little non chalant like its not a big deal but I will make extra appointments rob ably because I was high risk with my first pregnancy and then losing my baby in the second pregnancy, I am not taking any chances.
I guess they will monitor me closer when I am further along? Like into the 2nd trimester.


----------



## kanicky73

Mizz- yes I would wake up to at least 3 times a week. And I wasnt dreaming anything sexual either! For me it was a nice little bonus because we were on a strict NO SEX bed rest so for me they were just fine!


----------



## kanicky73

MizzPodd said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> AFM Im done obsessing over poas for today. I figure if it is gonna be a BFP it will show up eventually. It was kinda fun though, made my day go faster. As for this evening I am having some weird cramps. Feels kind of like AF but then I went to bend down to clean a tanning bed and I had a really bad pinching sensation from my right ovary area. Felt like it was being pulled off! ouch! Anyway, gotta fold towels, yay me!
> 
> Oooooh that sounds promising!! A nice possible preggo symptom!!Click to expand...

you think so??? :shrug: Ooooo I hope so! Ya its weird cause for the whole 5 minutes that I actually wasnt thinking about ttc, I was like oh snap these cramps are feeling kind of intense.


----------



## MnJ

MizzPodd said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon Ladies-
> 
> Storked_ aww cute kitty!! I hate it when I spend all this time writing something and then it deletes or goes to wrong post. Anyhoo, glad to see you on here!!!
> 
> Mizz- ya that was super faint. Not sure I could really even see it, Im sure in person it was more noticeable! LOL. I also had huuuuge O's during my last pregnancy. Doc said they are completely normal and caused by hormones. She also said, and I dont know your age but she said in women over 35 during pregnancy they are more frequent or they see it more. Also, you absolutely are not selfish for waiting. Thats a very painful thing to go through and hard to go back and retell everyone after the fact. I think you are absolutely doing the right thing. Even though mine was only a chemical pregnancy, we had already told everyone and I felt so ashamed to have to call and tell them all that I lost it! So you do what feels right for you and your DH!
> 
> HisGrace- you must be over the moon right now!!! That is totally a BFP!!!!!! no doubt about it. Super excited and happy for you and lots of sticky dust your way!
> 
> lisalee- thanks!
> 
> Janelly- for sure have your numbers checked if its bothering you. The one thing we all need to remember and sometimes I need to listen to my own advice, is that our docs work for us. So if you want your levels checked then call and ask for them to be checked. Good luck, im sure you are just fine but that will make you feel better!
> 
> Shefalia- dont you go getting discouraged on me cause you got a BFN at 6dpo. I feel bad for persuading you to test with me. Its still super early for both of us, including me at 7dpo. I am super jealous that you are on progesterone cream. I had it with my last baby but the fertility doc is the one who prescribed it based on my levels at 6 weeks. So convincing my OB right now that I need it will open a whole can of worms and I dont think she will. But as I stated above I need to take my own advice. Im gonna post my poas results below in the AFM part cause its kind of lengthy. Also glad your test results were good, now you can totally relax and endulge in poas!!!
> 
> Sweetz- try and stay calm, it sounds like your doc is on top of it and they wont let anything bad happen. Stressing yourself is not good for you or baby so just put it in gods hands and your docs hands and everything will be ok!
> 
> AFM- ok so I poas, didnt use FMU and it appears to be negative. I dont know if I have turned into a complete absolute freak but there is a small part of me that thinks I see a super, super, super faint line or what is the shadow of what wants to be a line???????? Dont know, but am chalking it up to a BFN for now. I tried to take a pic of it to put on here but you cant see it at all on the camera and I can only see it in certain lighting. I know IM A FREAK!!! Anyway, I am going to do my best to poas with FMU tomorrow morning. I will have to lock myself in my bathroom so my DD doesnt see what Im doing. I have to admit the suspense is sorta fun but I have put a lot of thought into if this doesnt happen this month and if my doc wont help me figure out whats wrong, Im gonna be done :-(
> 
> Lol this crazy how many ladies this has happened to! I'm 23, so I can't even imagine frequently they will come when I am 35! Lol oh goodnessClick to expand...

Well I AM over 35 and I'm thinking bring it on!! I'd be going to bed super early every night in anticipation! Lmao :O


----------



## kanicky73

MnJ youre too cute!


----------



## lisalee1

Hisgrace- Love your outlook! I agree that going to the Dr can cause unnecessary anxiety. Looking forward to your update on Oct 5. 

Mizzpodd- I have had 1 loss. At the beginning of this pregnancy, I got my blood checked to make sure it was increasing. This was at my own request, not the Dr. Besides that, I don't think I've had additional monitoring.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok my doc is a sneaky sneak! Haha he put me as "borderline diabetic" and now my insurance is covering 80%. Hell that is better then nothing! I'll take it!!

Just got call from my awesome pharmacist...total out of pocket expenses....under $15!!!!!!

Yay!! ^_^


----------



## MnJ

So I just found out my DB is getting a weekly email with updates about what's happening that week in the pregnancy from a site called ImGoingToBeADad.com. I thought that was so freakin adorable!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey that's pretty cool!


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 - test again with fmu sweety and try and post a pic if possible so that we all can tweek it for you :thumbup: I hate testing early coz of this reason but what to do can't control :shrug: same happens with me so you are not alone :hugs:

janelleybean - waiting for an update from you.keep us posted :happydance:

Sweetz33 - your dh is so sweeeet.. i am sure you are tired of hearing this from all of us :haha: how are you feeling now? better i hope! :kiss:

Hi :flower: to all the lovely ladies..

AFM - I am 7dpo today. BFN ! feeling out already :shrug: sad :cry:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just a quick note back to CD1 for me and a trip to the Docs this month to see if I am indeed Ovulating:cry:

Will do personals later but first got a meeting again at school :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Just a quick note back to CD1 for me and a trip to the Docs this month to see if I am indeed Ovulating:cry:
> 
> Will do personals later but first got a meeting again at school :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

aww :hugs::hugs: I hope you get your answers soon.. going to a doc is a very good move :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Mnj - that is so cute. I love that he did it on his own. He must be super excited.

Shefali - it is just too early to already feel out. Stay positive! :)

Garfie - :hugs: I hope you get good news at the doctor.

AFM - I took another test this morning to see if it was darker and it is definitely darker. No more testing for me... Who am I kidding? I'll probably end up testing tomorrow. LOL.


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace said:


> Mnj - that is so cute. I love that he did it on his own. He must be super excited.
> 
> Shefali - it is just too early to already feel out. Stay positive! :)
> 
> Garfie - :hugs: I hope you get good news at the doctor.
> 
> AFM - I took another test this morning to see if it was darker and it is definitely darker. No more testing for me... Who am I kidding? I'll probably end up testing tomorrow. LOL.

Yeah but just not feeling it :nope: :wacko: feeling sad

Ahh i was the same. i tested till the lines were the darkest :D 4 times a day.. call me mad :haha:


----------



## MnJ

Yay HisGrace! Going to dr for blood test or no?


----------



## MnJ

I have a sweetpea today! Aww grow little pea, grow! :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> I have a sweetpea today! Aww grow little pea, grow! :happydance:

:crib:


----------



## HisGrace

MnJ said:


> Yay HisGrace! Going to dr for blood test or no?

No, not going. It will just stress me out. I'm just trusting my God to get us through. If it's bad news I'd rather keep living in bliss for a while. If something goes wrong I'll go in, but I believe all will be well though.


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Yay HisGrace! Going to dr for blood test or no?
> 
> No, not going. It will just stress me out. I'm just trusting my God to get us through. If it's bad news I'd rather keep living in bliss for a while. If something goes wrong I'll go in, but I believe all will be well though.Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kanicky73

Morning Ladies- just jumping on for a quick update. Then I gotta run. Actually getting my hair done this morning..........yes me time! Believe it or NOT!

Tested with FMU and a BFN. Im 8dpo today. So still optimistic but slowly losing hope. Talk to you girls later.


----------



## armymama2012

I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! Guess I'm postponing testing until the 21st instead of the 18th.


----------



## MnJ

HisGrace - less stress is definitely the way to go! HH9M to u!


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Morning Ladies- just jumping on for a quick update. Then I gotta run. Actually getting my hair done this morning..........yes me time! Believe it or NOT!
> 
> Tested with FMU and a BFN. Im 8dpo today. So still optimistic but slowly losing hope. Talk to you girls later.

BFN for me as well.. tww kills for sure :wacko: i dont want to test now.. i hate looking for imaginary lines. i have developed a major line eye :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! Guess I'm postponing testing until the 21st instead of the 18th.

FF rule is if you dont sleep well discard the temp.. see the temp tomo and decide :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Found this cool image:
Leading upto implantation 

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o545/shefali83/c55505c7.jpg


----------



## armymama2012

shefali83 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! Guess I'm postponing testing until the 21st instead of the 18th.
> 
> FF rule is if you dont sleep well discard the temp.. see the temp tomo and decide :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I had trouble falling asleep and woke up 2x with less than 3 hours of sleep in between. So do I mark as discard on FF?


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! Guess I'm postponing testing until the 21st instead of the 18th.
> 
> FF rule is if you dont sleep well discard the temp.. see the temp tomo and decide :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I had trouble falling asleep and woke up 2x with less than 3 hours of sleep in between. So do I mark as discard on FF?Click to expand...

oh yes absolutely discard it :thumbup:

I had to do the same today :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

shefali83 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! Guess I'm postponing testing until the 21st instead of the 18th.
> 
> FF rule is if you dont sleep well discard the temp.. see the temp tomo and decide :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I had trouble falling asleep and woke up 2x with less than 3 hours of sleep in between. So do I mark as discard on FF?Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes absolutely discard it :thumbup:
> 
> I had t9o do the same today :haha:Click to expand...


Ok, I'll go discard it now. I was happy to see crosshairs though.


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! Guess I'm postponing testing until the 21st instead of the 18th.
> 
> FF rule is if you dont sleep well discard the temp.. see the temp tomo and decide :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I had trouble falling asleep and woke up 2x with less than 3 hours of sleep in between. So do I mark as discard on FF?Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes absolutely discard it :thumbup:
> 
> I had t9o do the same today :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll go discard it now. I was happy to see crosshairs though.Click to expand...

no matter how temping the cross hairs are you gotta do it girl :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## armymama2012

shefali83 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! Guess I'm postponing testing until the 21st instead of the 18th.
> 
> FF rule is if you dont sleep well discard the temp.. see the temp tomo and decide :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I had trouble falling asleep and woke up 2x with less than 3 hours of sleep in between. So do I mark as discard on FF?Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes absolutely discard it :thumbup:
> 
> I had t9o do the same today :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll go discard it now. I was happy to see crosshairs though.Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how temping the cross hairs are you gotta go it girl :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Done!


----------



## MnJ

Janelley - where are those results?!


----------



## janelleybean

((manic laugh)) Hi ladies. I just went and picked up my lab results and my levels were 591 for 12DPO. I would say that's pretty good. On the paper work they have them flagged for high. Not sure what that means. I'm going to call my doctor. MnJ do you remember how far along you were when you got your first hcg levels and what they were? 

As for the Big Brother shirt. We went over there and everyone saw it but was too afraid to say anything. We went 4 hours not saying anything finally i pulled my MIL aside and gave her the pregnancy test, she was over the moon excited and then we told everyone and they were all excited too. My hubbies Aunt was the only one that caught on right off the bat because she had see the shirt prior... she had to secretly jump up and down when no one was looking.


----------



## MnJ

Woooooooow can we say MULTIPLES?! My first hcg was 12dpo also and was 65! At 16dpo it was 323! Ohhhhh this is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Wow Janelley that is high. How do you feel about twins?


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> ((manic laugh)) Hi ladies. I just went and picked up my lab results and my levels were 591 for 12DPO. I would say that's pretty good. On the paper work they have them flagged for high. Not sure what that means. I'm going to call my doctor. MnJ do you remember how far along you were when you got your first hcg levels and what they were?
> 
> As for the Big Brother shirt. We went over there and everyone saw it but was too afraid to say anything. We went 4 hours not saying anything finally i pulled my MIL aside and gave her the pregnancy test, she was over the moon excited and then we told everyone and they were all excited too. My hubbies Aunt was the only one that caught on right off the bat because she had see the shirt prior... she had to secretly jump up and down when no one was looking.

Wow thats a super awesome news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Twins/multiples it is :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## janelleybean

((nervous laugh))I wouldn't mind multiples. I talked to the nurse lady whatever the heck she is, and she said she was going to give the numbers to the doctor and see what he wants to do, he will probably want to do another test in 48 hours, which would be tomorrow right? So, that means...I would get my results on Saturday and if my numbers are super high--more than doubled, then I will have a panic attack. I will keep you all posted. 

Over all, I'm feeling confident but have a slight freak out when my boobs don't hurt and I get cramps.. Although I know it's normal, it still scares me.


----------



## Aspe

Sorry if I am jumping in, not my intention. I have like 5 minutes before I got to be back at work. I just wanted to show you my tests. I think they are negative, but thought I would share anyways.

So excited for you janelley :) You said twins run in the family right?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0044.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0045.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sweetz33

Woooooord Jane! Multiples! I think you have a hoard of happy beans in there with that level lol!!

AFM sugar more regulated today. Feeling a little better. Had another freak out this morning but DH got me emergency hunny buns last night and put them by the bed haha....love it. He is so worried about me...about damn time...and no that is not the hormones rofl! Got an awesome surprise in the mil today! I had a package from my mum. I open it up, a bit confuse bc I wasn't expecting anything, and I find 2, COUNT EM 2 boxes of apple cinnamon Quaker oatmeal!! Hahaha!! How epically awesome is that?! I'm stoked!! My local stores are always out of it, so I guess she felt bad bc that is my main craving and decided to mail me 2 boxes from Oregon haha another plus is docs say oatmeal is helpful in regulating my sugar bc it is "slow carb" and will slowly release the needed sugars into my body. Hmm....so maybe my body was trying to tell me something...crazy how our bodies work huh? Well now I must make some of this deliciousness! Haha


----------



## janelleybean

Ha! I am over here freaking out one minute and totally content the next. Of course I hopped on google and started looking at hcg levels at 3 weeks 5 days. I still have yet to see one as high as mine. I can't find my lab results from my son's pregnancy, otherwise I could compare. 

Aspe- yes twins run in the family, but I'm not sure which side. I can see a faint line on the bottom test. It's more noticeable if I tilt my screen. Have you heard anything new from your doctor?

Sweetz- That's awesome! I can't stand honey buns though. We always have a pretty high stock on oatmeal here, I always like the creme ones. Like peaches and creme. How's the rash?


----------



## MizzPodd

kanicky73 said:


> Mizz- yes I would wake up to at least 3 times a week. And I wasnt dreaming anything sexual either! For me it was a nice little bonus because we were on a strict NO SEX bed rest so for me they were just fine!

Oh wow!!! I was on bed rest with my first daughter... I understand the anticipation! LOL


----------



## MizzPodd

Aspe said:


> Sorry if I am jumping in, not my intention. I have like 5 minutes before I got to be back at work. I just wanted to show you my tests. I think they are negative, but thought I would share anyways.
> 
> So excited for you janelley :) You said twins run in the family right?

The bottom two look positive to me.... that's how mine looked at first!:flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm not much for hunny buns either...but they work! Lol! As for the weird rash....still there. See my midwife on Wednesday so going to ask her about it.


----------



## nevergivingup

O my freakin goodness.......20 pages to catch up on...what is really going on here!!! LOVE IT!!

Stork: Darn it, i miss you already, i didnt get a chance to respond to you not being on as much. Do you need me to call those i-net people and tell them off, bc we need our Stork,esp. when its so close to testing.

Mizzpodd; i know im responding late to your "O" question but yep...i have them all the time and feel guilty bc i didnt share that wonderful gushing moment with my DH..hahahhaha. i just crawl out of bed slowly and quietly and jump in the shower. :haha:

MnJ: your ticker is looking good ma'am! and your DB is totally sweet for that. and to repsond to your question of will i marry you...hahahhaha that was so cute and funny it made me laugh so loud. Your DB is not sharing you with anyone.

Garfie: SOoo sorry that you're out this month, but ma'am dont give up, its only September, we still have October, Nov. and Dec. You got time ma'am!! Just hang in there and im sure you'll have some answers soon.

Angelserenity: Miss you so much and still got my fingers crossed for your rainbow baby.

Shefali: Love you too! and im loving all your posts!! BUt you know its def too early to be testing. Hang in there, i dont get mine until im 12DPO. so you got some days to go but hey if you got lots of test...then pee your little heart out..just make sure youre replenishing ma'am! O and why are you taking progesterone so early?

Aspe: Youre not intruding, and that 4th and 2nd test def looks like there is a faint pink line there. Keep peeing ma;am.

Kanicky: My eyes got big when i read your post bc i was hoping you werent going poas crazy on us. Its still early, keep testing. 

Bama: hows those symtpns coming alone? Have you done anythng different yet bc of your pregnancy. e.g. sleep pattern

sweetz: sorry about your low sugar situation. It seems as if you are def in control of it, which is def a great thing. dont let it beat you. ANd kudos to your DH for being there for you emotionally and physicaaly. i knew it had to get better.

Armymama: I dont know to much about that FF for it drove me crazy!! But dont give up on ma'am!! Youre still in there until AF shows.

Janelley: O my goodness, im soo mad i missed you big announcement...CONGRATS ma'am!! Honestly bc you were so mellow on here, giving everyone else advice and commenting on everyone else i didnt have a clue about you bc you had given us sooo little about your symptns. WOW WHAT AN AWESOME FANSTATIC SURPRISE. I LOVE IT!! Congrats girlie, and yes those numbers are really high for 12DPO mine was only like 130. I have my fingers crossed that you have twins in there!!

HisGrace: THAT hpt is def a positive ma'am. CONGRATS MA'AM!!! i LOVE YOUR OUTLOOK of not trying to stress so much about it. and that you're leaving it in God's hands....i totally agree thats all we can do at the end of the day of questioning our body and asking what if's. God is all we have. LOVE IT !! CONGRATS again ma'am!!!

Where is all the new ladies that was posting? Misss you..

LisaLee: its ok about me being pushed back. I just know i dont want to deal with the new oB anymoe. But CONGRATS to being 15wks Ma'am!!!! You are moving along!!! So since we're 15wks together, how are your symptns, bc mine completely went away. no heavy boobs, no heavy pimples breakouts, no food adversions, i mean completely gone, except for a day of nausea here and there when im hungry but thats it. I have to keep looking at my baby bump to reassure me physically. Tell me your symptons

Krissy: i know i missed your pevious postings but i miss you ma'am, hope everything has gone back to normal with and hope you had found peace with whatever decision you had decided to take.

HI to all the other ladies, if i fogot please forgive me, i try my best to remember.

AFM; wells as my ticker says im moving along. so ready to get to my next milestone of 24weeks viability until then i guess i'll start short with 20wks. DH and I are in the moving process so i cant be on as much but i do stalk when i go hide in the closet or the bathroom. Nothing really to report except im less stressful now and im just waiting to go to my appt. on the 24th. I think they have me down for another fetal doppler and not an U/s, they are beginnning to work my nerves...do they not know my history...just bc im in 2nd trimester dosent mean the monitoring have to lessen up you know.

Good day ladies!!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Never, I'm not giving up. I'm just going to test on the 21st instead of the 18th.


----------



## Sweetz33

Never!! Missed you!! You're my bnb mama!! Most of my symptoms are gone as well, occasionally have throbbing in my right boob which is weird. Most of symptoms are overrun by the sugar symptoms. I too look at my bump for reassurance. My docs are not giving me another us until 19 weeks...grr...this Wednesday is just fetal Doppler. I'm freaking out about that. My midwife is cool so she might force them to give me one bc she knows my fears.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl, MizzPodd, Janelleybean and HisGrace : wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: : wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Nothing :shrug: EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:


September BFP's Lovely Ladies:

MizzPodd: Tested September 7 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:fatigue, heartburn, headaches, slight nausea, pinching in left ovary area for 2 weeks on and off, sudden cravings, increased appetite and just that feeling of knowing! lol / :baby: 1st HB

Janelleybean: Tested: September 12 :bfp: :happydance: / Symtpns: Sore Boobs, cramps/ :baby: 1st HB: 

HisGrace:Tested: September_ :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB



SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing : September 18th

Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup: 

Hopestruck: taking a break :M.I.A :shrug:

Kanicky: 6 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date: September 12th

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: 6 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Testing September 13th 

armymama2012: CD9/ waiting to "O" :coffee: Testing: September 21st




Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

Garfie: CD 2 / AF arrived :thumbup:

Angelserenity: CD2/ Waiting to "O" :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Never, jumping on this thread real quick (you ladies are chatty) but DH is having Internet with a different company installed tomorrow so can go back and read and reply to everyone then! Nothing interesting to report here :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: o my CONGRATS ON BEING 14WKS..ahhhh!! My mind is gone sometimes but you are with us!! Im glad im not the ony one thats loosing her symptns..although they do call 2nd trimester the honeymoon time, but i need one symtpn to linger!!!

Armymama; awe that made me smile. I love hearing those words of not giving up bc as long as you're in it, we're in it with you!!

Yayyyy Stork;HIIIII, now im feeling better already!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY! ^_^ :happydance: I heart my Storked!


----------



## Sweetz33

Right there behind you Never! Teehee!


----------



## janelleybean

Never- Awe, thanks. I didn't want to post too many symptoms and then look like a weird-o when I got a BFN. I really wasn't planning on testing until today or tomorrow, but I feel I would have caved yesterday for sure only because my boobs were killing me. Today they aren't so bad, but still sore enough to keep me content. They definitely look fuller as well. I like the idea of twins, but it scares me a lot. I think about how much work my son was because he had GERD. I'm not sure I would have the emotional and physical strength to do deal with that again times two. I go in tomorrow for more blood work and I should get my result on Saturday, so I will keep you posted. 


Storked- HI! So happy to see you're getting the internet fixed tomorrow. I miss hearing about you eating dinner for breakfast. 

AFM- I'm going to go take a nap. I've got a headache brewing and since the little guy is a sleep I might as well try and catch a few Z's as well.. My luck he will wake up as soon as I fall asleep. I'll be on later.


----------



## armymama2012

Well only 2 months until the 1 year mark of TTC and only (gasp) 23 days until the 1 year anniversary of the last time I saw my son alive! This is going to be so hard!


----------



## kanicky73

Never- I was slightly poas crazy!! If Im being honest. I had to grab a hold of myself and say get a grip woman its still too early! Im ok now.  

Army- aww anniversaries are hard. Especially ones like that. We are all here for you now and the anniversary day. Holler if you need us!!!

Storked- Hi!!! So glad your internet is getting fixed!! I love your wittiness! is that a word? well if it isnt it should be. 

Shefalia- hows my cycle bud? Having any symptoms?? 

AFM- still crampy weirdness. more so right before lunch. Then after I watched my soap I was yawning so bad I said the heck with it and laid down on the couch. I usually wont fall asleep but man I was out!! Guess I was tired. Nothing else to really report.


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky- I didn't post a lot of my symptoms before my BFP because I was scared, but I had cramping like you described as well as feeling super tired. I remember making the comment to my husband how exhausted I've been feeling, and sure enough I got an early positive. It was only after I got my positive that some real symptoms started showing up. I hope that you get your positive soon. And don't feel like a crazy because you're peeing on sticks. I'm still doing it and comparing the lines to make sure they aren't getting any lighter. Are you going to test again tomorrow?

Army- I am so sorry for your lost. I can't even imagine. :hugs:


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> Kanicky- I didn't post a lot of my symptoms before my BFP because I was scared, but I had cramping like you described as well as feeling super tired. I remember making the comment to my husband how exhausted I've been feeling, and sure enough I got an early positive. It was only after I got my positive that some real symptoms started showing up. I hope that you get your positive soon. And don't feel like a crazy because you're peeing on sticks. I'm still doing it and comparing the lines to make sure they aren't getting any lighter. Are you going to test again tomorrow?
> 
> Army- I am so sorry for your lost. I can't even imagine. :hugs:

thanks!! that gives me hope. I started this month with the idea that I was going to take a relaxed approach and not obsess. But now that Im in the tww I am thinking way too much about it. I keep telling myself that if the cramping is implantation that I wouldnt be tired already etc blah blah who knows. I dont wanna test tomorrow but I probably will...........:wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

Army so sorry for the upcoming anniversaries. Know that we are here for you for hugs, and ear, and a shoulder to cry on...even if it is just virtual. :) love ya girl!


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: army


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I am having cramps right under my ribcage. Hurts.


----------



## Aspe

Army..will be anxiously awaiting your results on the 21..so sorry to hear about the upcoming anniversaries. Know that we are here for you

Shelafi..I hope you get you bfp soon

Kanicky..I totally second that. Like a line comes up, although not instantly, and then gets more evident after time. Like I don't have to bring it in different lights/views. However, I am unsure if they have colour or if they are grey. Arrgg
Hoping you get you bfp :)
I am also using the Internet cheapies, the dip sticks from early-pregnancy-tests.com

Janelley..the time must have seemed like it took forever waiting to get blood work and to see the numbers. Glad you got it done and I also second that about you possibly carrying multiples :) you did say you couldn't remember your boobs hurting this much with your first born, maybe that is why, because there is more than one..well be awaiting your results on Saturday. We believe in you that you would have the strength to raise twins. At times it may be overwhelming, but you can do it :)

Mnj..omg, that is so sweet about your db. That kind of stuff melts my heart 

Hisgrace..glad your lines are getting darker :) It is so reinforcing.. I think I wouldn't be able to stop either, just watching those lines

Sweetz..glad your doctor stepped in and told the insurance company who's boss..lol..Glad you are feeling better and that your husband is being so caring and attentive

Mizzpodd..you said that was how your lines looked. Could you tell your lines were pink or were you confused if they were grey?

I heard when tweeting a photo, if the second line glows (like on invert) then it is not an evaporation line. Is this true?

I have a doctors appointment for next Thursday to find out my results. I know they are doing a complete blood count, would this detect hcg or no?

Like a line comes up, although not instantly, and then gets more evident after time. Like I don't have to bring it in different lights/views. However, I am unsure if they have colour or if they are grey. This is why I am kind of thinking it is evaporation lines :(


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies,

Sorry I've been m.i.a lately, but have been stalking every now and again...if I'm being honest, I've tried to stay away from the forums for the last couple of weeks to stop myself getting stressed out...I've really wanted everything to be healthy for my baby, and I didn't think it was doing that by reading all the horror storied out there on the internet. I had to remind myself that the risks of mc/ectopics/all upsetting problems are far less common than what the internet makes out and figured that women (Me included!) tend to turn online for those answers when things go wrong, so made a decision that I should stay away from the internet for the first few weeks to allow myself to believe in a positive pregnancy...it's worked so far!

Angel: So so sorry to hear about your little one...I wish you a speedy recovery, and a very sticky BFP in the near future x

MnJ: Hope you're still doing ok my fellow preggo buddy! The weeks are speeding along!

Janelley: Congrats on your BFP, it's so amazing to see more ladies getting that lovely second line!!

HisGrace: Congratulations to you too!! I don't think you have ANYTHING to worry about with those lovely dark lines...there's no doubt about it, you have a lovely sticky bean all snuggled in for the next 9 months!

Kanicky: Don't worry about testing early...I understand that urge to test completely! Even though I got my BFP this time round at 8dpo, I didn't get my last one till 14dpo, so you've got plenty of time...as people always told me, as long as the AF doesn't show, there's still plenty of hope!

Aspe: I really hope that that is the beginning of your BFP, I can definitely see faint lines on the bottom tests...maybe follow up with an FRER? They're FANTASTIC at giving you that early result you need!

Never: 15 weeks already!! How crazy is that?! So happy for you and hope your pregnancy is still going well x

Storked: Hope you're doing well, still rooting for that BFP of yours soon!! Didn't I read that you may have had a little IB?! Exciting stuff!!x

AFM: Finally reached 7 weeks today according to my LMP!! That means I'm officially 1 and 3/4 months pregnant, 50% of the way through 1st trimester, and baby is now as big as a blueberry! I'm extremely relieved to reach 7 weeks because, according to a mc website, once you reach 7 weeks, you're mc rate goes down to around 5% so the odds are definitely in my favour! I've been feeling sick as a dog though constantly heaving each morning with nausea


----------



## Aspe

So, I had to drop by for a second before I head to work. I am still thinking the lines I had were evaporation lines, and this morning, on one test the line is almost gone and on the other test, the line is still there but faded a nice bit. D*mn, I don't have a good feeling about this

On another hand, good morning to all :)


----------



## HisGrace

Aspe said:


> So, I had to drop by for a second before I head to work. I am still thinking the lines I had were evaporation lines, and this morning, on one test the line is almost gone and on the other test, the line is still there but faded a nice bit. D*am, I don't have a good feeling about this
> 
> On another hand, good morning to all :)

Did you test again this morning?


----------



## MnJ

Lpkjp!! I've been worried about you! So glad to hear ur doing well! Have u had a dr appt yet? Or is that next week for u also? Thinking maybe u said a while ago u have an appt on the 19th or so? Mine is on the 21st, a week from today. Wish it would hurry and get here! I'm kind of jealous that u have ms now, it sucks I know but makes u feel better about the pregnancy right? None for me so far. Just incredibly sorry bbs and nips. lol


----------



## lpjkp

Sorry I've worried you MnJ!!! I did have my first u/s on the 19th but had to reschedule for next Saturday 22nd because my grandad's funeral has been booked for the 19th...so a little upset that what was meant to be a happy day will now be sad, but happy that it's only 3 days extra i'll have to wait!!

Everybody is different with symptoms I guess! I guess it is a relief I've got ms, but I have felt nothing but awful for feeling the whole "Why did we decide to do this?!" After TTC for so long, I thought I'd be over the moon 24/7, and I really am, but pregnancy is not what I expected it to be! I'm constantly tired and I've already purchased some maternity clothes because I've bloated out and cant fit into most my clothes...I guess it will all feel real when I see little bump on the screen


----------



## armymama2012

Not going to be a good day. I didn't get my 4 straight hours of sleep due to hubby calling so I couldn't take my temp accurately today. Also, he is coming for 4 hours which to most people would be good but to me it just means I get to clean for 3 hours straight with no breaks and then possibly going to see another movie I don't like tonight when my head is already throbbing. I am going to scream!


----------



## Krissy485

Just popping in to let all you lovely ladies know i am still alive lol....thing are just not turning out how we planned and i have been a little depressed and not very talkative lately...gotta get out of this funk before it kills my marriage i will tell you that much!!!

first of all happy so see all our pregnant ladies are doing great and a HUGE congrats to Janelley on those twins...oopps i mean BFP but yeah numbers like that i would be banking on twins...maybe we should take a bet on here if it is twins or tripplets lol...very happy for you!!!!!! :hugs:

Army- I hope your day gets better hun! My husband knows i am not a clean freak to me life is too short to worry about whether or not the floors are scrubbed and all the dishes are done....my house is what i called lived in...toys all over, a pile of dirty laundry, a pile of clean laundry that has not made it to the drawers...and always a sick full of dishes no matter how many times i do them lol...when it comes down to it i rather do things with my kids than be home all day cleaning because with 3 kids the house is never clean...now with two in school and we are living with my parents it will be easier...but yeah do NOT stress he should just be happy to see you!!!

Sweetz- low blood sugar is scarry!!!! my dh is a type 1 diabetic and i have see when his sugars have hit as low as 22!!!!! that was the time i had to call 911 bc he had a seizure due to the low blood sugar...very scarry and i am glad your dr fought for you to get your testing stuff! and also very happy dh is taking good care of you i think if he keeps this up...bc i have mostly pos stuff about him lately...there is still hope for you guys! have you heard anymore about the adoption stuff?

never- yay for healthy baby and yes we are all busy around here!!!

storked- hope you can get back on more soon!

MNJ and Ljkp- hi ladies glad to see you are doing well!

Angel- how are you doing?

All others hi!!

AFM- like i said things are not going how we thought they would...the job dh had lined up ended up not being at all what he was told so that fell though now he is now the hunt for a job and i am sTRESSED!!!! he got a full pay check today and i have no idea what we will do in 2 weeks...thank god we are living with my parents bc at least i know we will always have a roof over our heads and food in our belly and that they will do everything in their power to make sure our bills do get paid if we cant pay them but it kills me to ask them to do that! Today dh is already off to go sign up at a temp agency to see if he can get at least a temp job for now and then there is a good chance he can get into the same warehouse my brother works at but that would not be for like 2-3 weeks bc that is how long their hiring process takes. so he is trying although he was pissing me off this am because i was trying to get 2 kids ready for school and he kept asking me to get crap for him...i was like seriously? god i love him but right now i am so down about everything...

BUT HAPPY NOTE----- Today is my baby boy Jamison's 3rd birthday...wow cant believe it has been that long! and in 6 days my oldest will be 6 yrs old! so for now we have a 5,4,3 yr old in the house! Love my babies!!!!! and they are much happier living here where they can run play all day long!

ok i am off to clean...oldest ds is off to school and my parents took dd to school for and youngest ds got to rid to take sissy to school and grandma..i will stalk more later love you ladies!!!


----------



## Krissy485

OK while i was posting the other DH called and said he got a temp job starting monday yay! wish he was making more since he will have to pay 15 a day in gas but it is a job and we will at least be able to pay our bills a little bit happier now...lol


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Krissy glad you're feeling happier:flower: and I now what you mean about lived in :haha: with 2 dogs, a cat, a hamster and two boys er correction 3 boys (inc hubby) my house is deff lived in:winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## MnJ

Lpkjp - sorry about ur grandpa again :hugs: I'm glad u only had to postpone ur appt 3 more days. Cool that u can get Saturday appts too!


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies!!

Aspe- thanks. It did feel like forever trying to get the blood work, but I worked ahead of schedule this time. I got my order called in yesterday. Checked to make sure it was in the system and had a copy faxed to my husband just in case. I have an appointment made to get blood work done today at 1. That way I don't have to wait. 

Lpjkp- Thanks. It's pretty exciting! I know how you feel about feeling awful. I was talking to my husband last night, while he made dinner and I bitched about feeling like crap. I was telling him I don't remember feeling this way at all with our son. I'm feeling pretty nauseous right now, but I think it's because I haven't eaten anything. 

Krissy- Funny. :wacko: I think I might really lose it if there are triplets in there. I posted a question to yahoo last night asking about high hcg levels and this PERSON, posted a bunch of negative stuff saying it could be a number of bad things, but didn't think twins. Sheesh, talk about a debbie downie. Waaah-whaaa-waaaaah. Congrats on hubby finding a job. Temp jobs aren't bad at all, my husband was a temp at his work for 2 years, then his boss had to retire and he got his job! Over the guy that had been there for 30 years!! Best of luck to you and so happy you cheered up a bit. :flower:
As for the clean house. I am a clean freak. I'm constantly picking things up. My son is the same way believe it or not. When he is done playing with something he puts it away. 

Hisgrace- how are you feeling this morning

MnJ- Don't go wishing morning sickness of your self! I feel nauseated and I can barely handle that! Sore bb's are enough for reassurance. I woke up this morning and went to pee and caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and my boobs have grown so freakin' much and they are looking like a road map. I hopped on the scale and have gained a lb. I'm betting on it all being in my boobs! I'm so butt hurt, my boobs grew so much when I was pregnant last time and they are growing so much again. At this rate, my breasts are going to be bigger than my belly, twins or not! :wacko:

Kanicky and Shefali- have you girls tested this morning?

Storked- Miss your face! 

Sweetz- How are you feeling? I hope you're honey bunnin' it up over there and getting your oatmeal fix at the same time. I worry about you. 

Garfie- HI!! How have you been? How was your meeting yesterday at your son's school? 

AFM- I have an appointment today at 1 to get my blood work done, that way it will be a full 48 hours. I will be able to pick up my results tomorrow. I'm going to go cook some breakfast now. I'll check in with you ladies in a bit.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies....

Happy b'day Jamison!

Army...men...that is all I'm gunna say lol

Aspe...keep your head up k?

Krissy...called the lawyer and she is on their asses now so hopefully things will start moving forward now. As for DH he blew it BIG TIME last night. I mean big fucking time. I told him that I needed the $ for my new meter and things like that. He already said, on Friday. Well last night I was cramping and lower left back pain. Also where the cyst is was aching bad. So I told him I think I should go into doc bc I think I have the bladder infection back. He got pissy, saying well you can go if there is enough gas for me to get to and from work. What?! So I said fuck it, I will wait until my appointment on Wednesday (simply bc I was too worn out to argue) but I told him make sure I get there. He went off on a rant. He said "next check fuck the bills, I need to have money in my pocket. This is bullshit...oh but there is no talking to you about that bc you do things the white way." I was like "the white way?! I guess you dont give a crap if the bills are paid bc youre never here...so screw me, i can deal with it bc i put up with all sorts of bs." Told him to fuck off with his prejudice bullshit and leave me the fuck alone. Then when he demanded to talk...I said hey do I say you're a selfish "Spic" and he got pissy....I told him it is the same thing as telling me "the white way". Needless to say, I locked myself in the spare room...and stayed far away from him. I still am in pain, but guess who got up with all the pets, cleaned the kitchen and did laundry while someone else is STILL sleeping...I swear I get a few good days then BAM back to bullshit. So effin frustrated right now........


----------



## janelleybean

Wow. That's pretty intense Sweetz. It's Friday. I think Wednesday is a bit long to wait for a bladder infection IMO. You should take the car and go to the doctor, your husband can walk to work for all I care. I don't care if he has to do it 25 miles one way, barefoot, in the snow. You get your self to the doctor and take care of it before it gets worse. White way, brown way, purple way, green way, it's the SMART WAY, and if he can't see that, well tell him not to let the door hit him in the ass on HIS WAY out.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm so tired of being nice. Once the baby is born I have a full time job all set up, but can't do it while pregnant. I had 7$ left in my bank account...he went and got cigs. I was like wtf dude?! Quit smoking already! He says he needs to figure out a way to save money....QUIT SMOKING!! $6/day, $42/week, $168/month, $2,016/year...and that is when he is not "stressed" and only smokes a pack a day. But no...he won't do it. But he thinks skimping on bills is a good way to save! Wtf?! His priorities are so fucked up. On top of it, he is showing his prejudice nature and THAT I don't tolerate. I told him next time he says "white" this, "n*gg*r" that....I'm going to smack him across the face to slap sense into him....and trust I will do it...


----------



## kanicky73

Aspe and lp- thanks girls. I know it's early still cant help but feel discouraged. 

Janellybean-yes I did. Another BFN! Booooo

AFM- so I tested again this morning with fmu and another bfn. I am 9 dpo today. I know I know super early still but AF is due to arrive Wednesday. I really thought this was my month. I have suuuuuuper sore bbs which I never have and all the cramping and pulling had me hopeful. But the reality of it is if the sore bbs and cramps were from pregnancy then it would be showing up somewhere even if it was super faint. But it's not. On a more positive note I did make a call to my OB. Left a message for my doc and she called me back. I was very upfront with her and just basically said you work for me and I am asking for you to help me. She agreed and I now have an appointment for the 10th of October. At least it's a start. Hope you all are having a great day.


----------



## kanicky73

Oh and I almost forgot. Congrats aspe!! Those both look positive to me! Soooo awesome!


----------



## Krissy485

Wow sweetz i kind of feel like i jinked you!!!! Please take care of yourself and let him worry about himself i agree with janelle go get checked out now not later dont want that infection gettting so bad that it hurts the baby!!!


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Aw hun I am so sorry he is being a dick again - I don't know what to suggest I am sure you have a few ideas of your own. The thing I will say is please please please get that infection checked out - it really can be bad for you and the baby:hugs:

Kanicky - So sorry it was another BFN 9DPO is still early though hun as you know fingers crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:

Janelly - Wow can't wait for your next blood test - those HCG levels are gi ma hoosive :happydance: I got on fairly well at school he is settling down better he just needs to accept that now he is at big school there are more rules to follow, on a positive note he brought home a merit :happydance: so things can't be that bad right? Thanks for asking hun:flower:

AFM - the doc has finally agreed to carry out some blood tests - to check for Ovulation and also my egg reserves:cry:

The doc is sure I must be Ovulating as I was pregnant not long ago - really - that was 5 cycles ago lady:haha:

So on Monday is all begins:dohh:

Hope all you pregnant ladies are well today :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone. I'm on my phone so it's hard to repond to everyone but I will when I get on my laptop. I'm so glad the weekend is here. I need a break. Still not having any major symptoms that point to pregnancy but lately my heartburn has been out of control. I have had GERD for almost 10 years now but i've been able to control it by watching what i eat. But these past few days I've had it regardless of what I eat. Not sure if this is a pregnancy symptom so early on but if it is, then yay for me. Because I didnt have this with my blighted ovum. Finding out early is fun but sheesh... i'm not even 4 weeks yet. Time feels like it's just dragging along. Still on cloud nine though.


----------



## Sweetz33

Called my doc and told him what's up. He wanted me to come in and told him I couldn't...he got real quiet and said why not. I said I just can't. He put me on hold then came back about a minute later. Told me he was in his office and asked if it was because of "him". I stayed quiet. He flat out told me that he didn't get a good vibe from him, but wasn't going to say anything. He has been to one appointment with me, and that was the one my doc seemed distracted. He said he didn't stay long bc DH made him feel really uncomfortable. Wow...is all I had to say to that. He asked that future appointments he doesn't come to, or just waits in lobby. He did call in an antibiotic and the pharmacy is delivering it to me. So that is good. I was not surprised with his words bc many people have said that DH makes them uncomfie.


----------



## garfie

Aw Sweetz - glad he called in an antibiotic for you - make sure you take the full course hun even if you feel better after a few tablets and make sure you stay hydrated - I am pleased the doc is on your side hun I am so worried about you:flower:

HisGrace - :happydance: for your symptom and I mean that in the nicest possible way :hugs:

Love to everyone else:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

Back to being confused again. I now have the start to the second LH surge this month. I'm thinking I failed to ovulate again 7days ago. Been having the pinching sensation for 2 day now and got a +OPK an hour ago. Oh well, at least we have BD'd the last 3 night and I guess we will for another 3 nights. If this keeps going we will be BDing every day until AF arrives! Argh...is there anything I can do to end this confusion?


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> Called my doc and told him what's up. He wanted me to come in and told him I couldn't...he got real quiet and said why not. I said I just can't. He put me on hold then came back about a minute later. Told me he was in his office and asked if it was because of "him". I stayed quiet. He flat out told me that he didn't get a good vibe from him, but wasn't going to say anything. He has been to one appointment with me, and that was the one my doc seemed distracted. He said he didn't stay long bc DH made him feel really uncomfortable. Wow...is all I had to say to that. He asked that future appointments he doesn't come to, or just waits in lobby. He did call in an antibiotic and the pharmacy is delivering it to me. So that is good. I was not surprised with his words bc many people have said that DH makes them uncomfie.

Maybe I'm wrong here dear but hoe dare he ask you to not bring your dh!! So because "he" is uncomfotable you dh has to miss out on the whole experience?? That seems like really bad bedside manner to me. But just my two cents.


----------



## Sweetz33

He is doing it bc he felt the tension between us. He wants my appointments to be enjoyable and he noticed the last one I wasn't. I was very tense.


----------



## kanicky73

Ok wait I just remembered the whole conversation he had with you about the bill. My bad ya screw him he can sit his ass in the lobby!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Also I have had about 10 appointments already, and he has only been to one. That was because he was going to work and my doctors office is 2 blocks away from his job. Other than that I go alone anyways. He (DH) also told me that he is going to get me cab money to go to doctor on Wednesday bc he is going to class now. He has no interest in going...so whatever. He said if I do t want to take a cab just reschedule for a day he isn't working or doesn't have school...that would be a fri-sun and my doc works mon-thurs. he is being a total ass today.


----------



## kanicky73

armymama2012 said:


> Back to being confused again. I now have the start to the second LH surge this month. I'm thinking I failed to ovulate again 7days ago. Been having the pinching sensation for 2 day now and got a +OPK an hour ago. Oh well, at least we have BD'd the last 3 night and I guess we will for another 3 nights. If this keeps going we will be BDing every day until AF arrives! Argh...is there anything I can do to end this confusion?

Army didn't you have a slight bfp last week or did I mix that up? Cause I know that opk's can be used to pick up pregnancy too. Did u try taking another hpt?


----------



## Sweetz33

He can sit his ass, sleep, eat and everything else at his brothers house soon bc I've had it....


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> He can sit his ass, sleep, eat and everything else at his brothers house soon bc I've had it....

Ya what an ass! You do what is best for you and baby and let him fend for himself!:growlmad:


----------



## Sweetz33

I need to get a sewing machine, start sewing again, and sell my nursery sets as a supplement so I don't need his financial assistance anymore.


----------



## armymama2012

kanicky73 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Back to being confused again. I now have the start to the second LH surge this month. I'm thinking I failed to ovulate again 7days ago. Been having the pinching sensation for 2 day now and got a +OPK an hour ago. Oh well, at least we have BD'd the last 3 night and I guess we will for another 3 nights. If this keeps going we will be BDing every day until AF arrives! Argh...is there anything I can do to end this confusion?
> 
> Army didn't you have a slight bfp last week or did I mix that up? Cause I know that opk's can be used to pick up pregnancy too. Did u try taking another hpt?Click to expand...

No, I haven't had a bfp. I dont have any HPTs right now. I am supposed to get some in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetz33

I thought you ordered those a while ago! You still haven't gotten them yet?


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> I need to get a sewing machine, start sewing again, and sell my nursery sets as a supplement so I don't need his financial assistance anymore.

I know money is tight rift now but they have portable ones at Walmart that aren't that expensive. Just an idea. Like I said before I wish we lived closer cause I would let you borrow mine:winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

Army- Word of advice. Quit charting, temping, standing on your head after you bed, and all the other weird things women do when they are trying to become pregnant. Just go with it. That's what we did this month. I find temping and peeing on OPK are confusing and upsetting because you think you ovulate, then you think you didn't, then you think you did, then you think you didn't. The only thing I did was keep track of the nights hubby and I BD. And honestly we didn't do it that much because he was more or less Frankenstein because he hurt his neck. I did take the LD aspirin though. I think that really did have something to do with it though. I mean 591hcg level at 12DPO?? seems like that little eggy burrowed deep! 

Kanicky- Hoe? really? Just kidding, that made me laugh so hard. 

Sweetz- Only advice I can give you is there were a select few who I wish I didn't have around me during my son's pregnancy. They made it nothing but dramatic and were constantly bringing my down. It wasn't healthy for me to constantly be dealing with that stress. I look back now and I see how forgiving and lenient I was and I've decided this time around I'm not going to be that way. I don't care who's feelings I hurt, I'm going to enjoy every minute of it this time! Although I do believe it's a little odd for your doctor to make a request like that, if it's best for your health then I agree. When is your lease up?


----------



## kanicky73

armymama2012 said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Back to being confused again. I now have the start to the second LH surge this month. I'm thinking I failed to ovulate again 7days ago. Been having the pinching sensation for 2 day now and got a +OPK an hour ago. Oh well, at least we have BD'd the last 3 night and I guess we will for another 3 nights. If this keeps going we will be BDing every day until AF arrives! Argh...is there anything I can do to end this confusion?
> 
> Army didn't you have a slight bfp last week or did I mix that up? Cause I know that opk's can be used to pick up pregnancy too. Did u try taking another hpt?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't had a bfp. I dont have any HPTs right now. I am supposed to get some in the mail tomorrow.Click to expand...


Oh poopy sorry for some reason that's what I thought. The odds of ovulating twice is pretty slim so idk I would go get a hpt and see what it says cause supposedly a positive opk's at this time of the month could be something.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> I thought you ordered those a while ago! You still haven't gotten them yet?

They are actually coming form a friend. She ordered them off ebay from Hong Kong, got them on Saturday but couldn't get them into the mail until Wednesday. They should be here tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> Army- Word of advice. Quit charting, temping, standing on your head after you bed, and all the other weird things women do when they are trying to become pregnant. Just go with it. That's what we did this month. I find temping and peeing on OPK are confusing and upsetting because you think you ovulate, then you think you didn't, then you think you did, then you think you didn't. The only thing I did was keep track of the nights hubby and I BD. And honestly we didn't do it that much because he was more or less Frankenstein because he hurt his neck. I did take the LD aspirin though. I think that really did have something to do with it though. I mean 591hcg level at 12DPO?? seems like that little eggy burrowed deep!
> 
> Kanicky- Hoe? really? Just kidding, that made me laugh so hard.
> 
> Sweetz- Only advice I can give you is there were a select few who I wish I didn'
> t have around me during my son's pregnancy. They made it nothing but dramatic and were constantly bringing my down. It wasn't healthy for me to constantly be dealing with that stress. I look back now and I see how forgiving and lenient I was and I've decided this time around I'm not going to be that way. I don't care who's feelings I hurt, I'm going to enjoy every minute of it this time! Although I do believe it's a little odd for your doctor to make a request like that, if it's best for your health then I agree. When is your lease up?


OMG did I say that? I think I meant hope not hoe! Oh lord:dohh:


----------



## kanicky73

Question ladies. I have done some reading that lots of women are getting their bops on a frer before the Internet cheapies are giving a bfp. I'm starting to wonder if I should go get a frer. Just a thought and any input from other experience would be great.


----------



## Sweetz33

He wants me at ease...that is why he said that. With my history, my health (this stupid cyst, constant infections, blood sugar) and I also have a hard time with anxiety to where I get anxiety/panic attacks when too stressed. My lease is up in January...but I'm going to just stay here bc the owner is really nice, and I doubt it will be so easy to find that. He is fine with the dog, when the fridge died, he replaced it on a Sunday morning. Listens to concerns. I will deal with living in the middle of nowhere...to keep a great landlord. :)


----------



## kanicky73

kanicky73 said:


> Question ladies. I have done some reading that lots of women are getting their bops on a frer before the Internet cheapies are giving a bfp. I'm starting to wonder if I should go get a frer. Just a thought and any input from other experience would be great.

OMG this iPad can suck it today!! That is supposed to say bfps not bops!!!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Army- Word of advice. Quit charting, temping, standing on your head after you bed, and all the other weird things women do when they are trying to become pregnant. Just go with it. That's what we did this month. I find temping and peeing on OPK are confusing and upsetting because you think you ovulate, then you think you didn't, then you think you did, then you think you didn't. The only thing I did was keep track of the nights hubby and I BD. And honestly we didn't do it that much because he was more or less Frankenstein because he hurt his neck. I did take the LD aspirin though. I think that really did have something to do with it though. I mean 591hcg level at 12DPO?? seems like that little eggy burrowed deep!
> 
> Kanicky- Hoe? really? Just kidding, that made me laugh so hard.
> 
> Sweetz- Only advice I can give you is there were a select few who I wish I didn't have around me during my son's pregnancy. They made it nothing but dramatic and were constantly bringing my down. It wasn't healthy for me to constantly be dealing with that stress. I look back now and I see how forgiving and lenient I was and I've decided this time around I'm not going to be that way. I don't care who's feelings I hurt, I'm going to enjoy every minute of it this time! Although I do believe it's a little odd for your doctor to make a request like that, if it's best for your health then I agree. When is your lease up?


I might since I am not sleeping too well lately. We have BD'd basically every day for 9 days now. I just do it so I can understand my body. Took 2 months with my son and same with my daughter. I'm pretty close to just giving up. At this rate I feel like I have a 2% chance of getting preggo before January. Oh well.


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> He wants me at ease...that is why he said that. With my history, my health (this stupid cyst, constant infections, blood sugar) and I also have a hard time with anxiety to where I get anxiety/panic attacks when too stressed. My lease is up in January...but I'm going to just stay here bc the owner is really nice, and I doubt it will be so easy to find that. He is fine with the dog, when the fridge died, he replaced it on a Sunday morning. Listens to concerns. I will deal with living in the middle of nowhere...to keep a great landlord. :)

Yep do what you need to do for you and tht sweet baby. Cause that's all that matters.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol yeah you did say hoe....but I figured typo and ignored it hahaha as for testing...I got my bfp at (I think) 8 DPO on a frer.


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> Lol yeah you did say hoe....but I figured typo and ignored it hahaha as for testing...I got my bfp at (I think) 8 DPO on a frer.

Really? Did you take an IC that day too or just the frer?


----------



## Sweetz33

Took me a sec there to figure out IC...but I got it!! No I just did the frer and it was dark as ever. Then did a frer and digital the next day and both were pos. actually now I think about it, I think I was 10 DPO not 8.....all I know is I tested on July 1st and af was due on the 6th.


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> Took me a sec there to figure out IC...but I got it!! No I just did the frer and it was dark as ever. Then did a frer and digital the next day and both were pos. actually now I think about it, I think I was 10 DPO not 8.....all I know is I tested on July 1st and af was due on the 6th.

Gotcha. Ya I think I'm gonna go get a frer tonite after work and test taro morning with fmu.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! Can't wait to hear!! :dust:


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> Yay! Can't wait to hear!! :dust:

Thanks!


----------



## Sweetz33

:D


----------



## HisGrace

kanicky73 said:


> Question ladies. I have done some reading that lots of women are getting their bops on a frer before the Internet cheapies are giving a bfp. I'm starting to wonder if I should go get a frer. Just a thought and any input from other experience would be great.

I got my bfp with an IC at 9 DPO, but I took two tests with the same urine and one came out darker than the other. I'm thinking if I would have taken the test a little earlier then one would have been a faint bfp and the other would have been a bfn. I think it's best to just go with a FRER, because my ICs were inconsistent on the same urine sample.


----------



## kanicky73

HisGrace said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies. I have done some reading that lots of women are getting their bops on a frer before the Internet cheapies are giving a bfp. I'm starting to wonder if I should go get a frer. Just a thought and any input from other experience would be great.
> 
> I got my bfp with an IC at 9 DPO, but I took two tests with the same urine and one came out darker than the other. I'm thinking if I would have taken the test a little earlier then one would have been a faint bfp and the other would have been a bfn. I think it's best to just go with a FRER, because my ICs were inconsistent on the same urine sample.Click to expand...

Thats interesting! Thats kind of what Ive been reading. Lots of women saying theyve tested 9 and 10dpo with IC's and got BFN's and then same day tested with FRER and got faint lines only to go back and take another IC right away and it still says negative!! If this is truly the case its almost more of a waste of money to even buy the IC's dont you think? I mean for me thats the whole reason I buy them is to be able to poas and get some early results. :shrug:


----------



## kanicky73

another interesting note is that back in May when I had the chemical pregnancy, when I tested with the IC's it was super faint. I went in that day for blood test and the blood test came back with an HCG of 25. If the IC detects at 10miu it should have been a dark line wouldnt you think? weird. Well we will see and I will for sure let everyone know the outcome.


----------



## Sweetz33

Please do!


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky I tested with FRER at 11 DPO and as soon as the urine hit the test it turned positive, but then again with my hcg levels I'm sure it would have turned positive a few days earlier. Best of luck to you and please do keep us posted. How many DPO are you? I've heard that the best results are when you wait until 10DPO. 

Sweetz- is your sister going to move in with you and is your husband going to move in with his brother still?

Army- I would just try the relaxed approach. Everything else was too stressful and confusing IMO. I did use the fertility calendar though. I believe I sent you the link before, but here it is just in case. I just had sex every other day the week it said I was fertile. 

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-ovulation-calendar-calculator


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> Kanicky I tested with FRER at 11 DPO and as soon as the urine hit the test it turned positive, but then again with my hcg levels I'm sure it would have turned positive a few days earlier. Best of luck to you and please do keep us posted. How many DPO are you? I've heard that the best results are when you wait until 10DPO.
> 
> Sweetz- is your sister going to move in with you and is your husband going to move in with his brother still?
> 
> Army- I would just try the relaxed approach. Everything else was too stressful and confusing IMO. I did use the fertility calendar though. I believe I sent you the link before, but here it is just in case. I just had sex every other day the week it said I was fertile.
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/fertility-ovulation-calendar-calculator

Yes dear with your numbers I can only bet how quickly it turned for you!!! Btw when do you go for an ultrasound to see if there are two little buns?
I am 10dpo tomorrow. So I am going to do FMU with the FRER.


----------



## janelleybean

kanicky73 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Kanicky I tested with FRER at 11 DPO and as soon as the urine hit the test it turned positive, but then again with my hcg levels I'm sure it would have turned positive a few days earlier. Best of luck to you and please do keep us posted. How many DPO are you? I've heard that the best results are when you wait until 10DPO.
> 
> Sweetz- is your sister going to move in with you and is your husband going to move in with his brother still?
> 
> Army- I would just try the relaxed approach. Everything else was too stressful and confusing IMO. I did use the fertility calendar though. I believe I sent you the link before, but here it is just in case. I just had sex every other day the week it said I was fertile.
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/fertility-ovulation-calendar-calculator
> 
> Yes dear with your numbers I can only bet how quickly it turned for you!!! Btw when do you go for an ultrasound to see if there are two little buns?
> I am 10dpo tomorrow. So I am going to do FMU with the FRER.Click to expand...

I'm going to get my results tomorrow from the lab, but the doctor was saying if there is no problems then I will get an US at 8 weeks. If my numbers come back crazy high or he requests another testing then I am going to ask to be seen at 6 weeks. I had my blood drawn exactly 48 hours later. So this will be interesting. Some bitch posted this thing on my yahoo question about hcg levels all this really bad stuff, so now I'm terrified that if it isn't twins that there is something wrong. I'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetz33

No my sister is not moving in....I rather just be by myself.


----------



## armymama2012

Janelley-I have a website I use for a fertility calendar so I'm good there. I think I'm just stressed. Really shouldn't even be thinking about pregnancy with all the planning, cleaning, and packing I have to do in the next two months but I think thinking about it makes me relax just a little bit more.


----------



## MizzPodd

Aspe said:


> Army..will be anxiously awaiting your results on the 21..so sorry to hear about the upcoming anniversaries. Know that we are here for you
> 
> Shelafi..I hope you get you bfp soon
> 
> Kanicky..I totally second that. Like a line comes up, although not instantly, and then gets more evident after time. Like I don't have to bring it in different lights/views. However, I am unsure if they have colour or if they are grey. Arrgg
> Hoping you get you bfp :)
> I am also using the Internet cheapies, the dip sticks from early-pregnancy-tests.com
> 
> Janelley..the time must have seemed like it took forever waiting to get blood work and to see the numbers. Glad you got it done and I also second that about you possibly carrying multiples :) you did say you couldn't remember your boobs hurting this much with your first born, maybe that is why, because there is more than one..well be awaiting your results on Saturday. We believe in you that you would have the strength to raise twins. At times it may be overwhelming, but you can do it :)
> 
> Mnj..omg, that is so sweet about your db. That kind of stuff melts my heart
> 
> Hisgrace..glad your lines are getting darker :) It is so reinforcing.. I think I wouldn't be able to stop either, just watching those lines
> 
> Sweetz..glad your doctor stepped in and told the insurance company who's boss..lol..Glad you are feeling better and that your husband is being so caring and attentive
> 
> Mizzpodd..you said that was how your lines looked. Could you tell your lines were pink or were you confused if they were grey?
> 
> I heard when tweeting a photo, if the second line glows (like on invert) then it is not an evaporation line. Is this true?
> 
> I have a doctors appointment for next Thursday to find out my results. I know they are doing a complete blood count, would this detect hcg or no?
> 
> Like a line comes up, although not instantly, and then gets more evident after time. Like I don't have to bring it in different lights/views. However, I am unsure if they have colour or if they are grey. This is why I am kind of thinking it is evaporation lines :(

My lines looked a little gray but I just couldn't believe that two lines would be faulty! And I was right :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I'm going to stop temping after this cycle. I have too much to do to worry about if I am getting enough sleep in order to temp.


----------



## MizzPodd

What a day I had.... Too tired to explain! But I will say that I don't appreciate having to tell the damn nurses and doctors my recent loss over and over again! It's obviously in my files! They don't even have her final autopsy to say that she is indeed girl and not boy.... So upset. I just lost her July 5th and thy r being difficult. Might have infection and have been trying to get seen all week!!! :-( thats how I lost her due to a stupid infection!!! How can they not see that I am being cautious nd not taking ANY chances this time. I pray my baby is okay and I don't have infection. Tests were negative but won't know culture results til next week... :-(


----------



## Sweetz33

Because I think most when they go into the medical field they might gain the book smarts but loose the common sense.

Afm...I might have to head into docs tomorrow. In some pretty bad pain right now. it just started out of the blue. Left lower back pain which is starting to spread across back. Went to bathroom and omg did it ever burn. Sore throat. Feel fatigued. Called DH bc he is at work and has the car. I'm going to try a shower. See of that stops these spasms. If not DH said he would leave work and come get me. No worries though, I promise if it get super bad I will go in. Just worn out right now...


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- hope you feel better soon!!!! glad dh will come home for work for you maybe he realized what a dick he was!


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> Because I think most when they go into the medical field they might gain the book smarts but loose the common sense.
> 
> Afm...I might have to head into docs tomorrow. In some pretty bad pain right now. it just started out of the blue. Left lower back pain which is starting to spread across back. Went to bathroom and omg did it ever burn. Sore throat. Feel fatigued. Called DH bc he is at work and has the car. I'm going to try a shower. See of that stops these spasms. If not DH said he would leave work and come get me. No worries though, I promise if it get super bad I will go in. Just worn out right now...

You should get seen ASAP deary!!! I'm glad that at least your doc is taking that serious unlike mine... Or really the nurses I speak to. My first scan is October 10th!! But if I think I have any infection of any type I will make them see me dammit! Not losing my baby over something that they can prevent.


----------



## Sweetz33

No he hasn't....I had to threaten him. I told him if I decide I want to go to the doctor he will leave work or he will never use my car again...he knows my vehicle is his own transportation...he won't dare mess with that.

Looked at my throat in the mirror...real red with a few lighter patch....oh joy...lol yay! I swear this has been the hardest pregnancy ever! Infections, stress, pain, sickness...wtf?!


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> No he hasn't....I had to threaten him. I told him if I decide I want to go to the doctor he will leave work or he will never use my car again...he knows my vehicle is his own transportation...he won't dare mess with that.
> 
> Looked at my throat in the mirror...real red with a few lighter patch....oh joy...lol yay! I swear this has been the hardest pregnancy ever! Infections, stress, pain, sickness...wtf?!

Omg!!! You too?!!! I'm dealing with swollen tonsils and awful sore throat! Doc said it didn't look too bad. Had a little blood in urine but it could have been my usual early spotting that I get in the early weeks... So confused right now but wants to stay optimistic and happy. I feel blessed to be pregnant :-D


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- you need a vacation!

I have a pretty busy weekend coming up, I have to get up early to go get my test results, then I have to come home and get the family ready because we're going to drive up to Lake Tahoe and eat lunch, then drive back. Sounds pretty relaxing. Then Sunday, I'm going to cook a lasagna... FROM SCRATCH! It takes all day to make it, but it's sooooo yummy and I have to feed 10 people! I hope my results come back promising tomorrow. I've been nervous because I'm feeling crampy. I just keep poking my boobs and keep telling my self it's going to be okay as long as they are still sore. 

So if I'm not on that much ladies you'll know why, but I will for sure give you an update with my hcg levels tomorrow morning.


----------



## Storked

Internet still isn't fixed but wanted to pop in to say that AF came early. A 30 day cycle. Closer to the 25 that it used to be.


----------



## MizzPodd

Storked said:


> Internet still isn't fixed but wanted to pop in to say that AF came early. A 30 day cycle. Closer to the 25 that it used to be.

Don't worry sweetie!!! :hugs:October is right around the corner! Have fun making that pasta! You always make hungry when you post about the food you are making. It's in am where Im at too lol


----------



## shefali83

Hey ladies.. sorry i been MIA since a day or two..
I am really stunned.. Bartholin cyst for the forth time so this will be forth surgery down there.. I am in lot of discomfort.. cant sit or walk properly. I am on antibiotics but most probably will be going for a surgery soon. damn i hate the stitches and the after pains :( Af is due 20th. Bfn today at 9dpo. I am so badly praying that i get my bfp this cycle else i ll have to wait for months to ttc again :( i am so badly disappointed with life.. IF AF arrives then no clue how we will manage the surgery while on it.. damn it sucks !!!


----------



## garfie

Shefali - Aw hun BIG :hugs: to you I had ordinary cysts (the size of an orange) and that was bad enough:cry: Hoping that you have a shy BFP in hiding. :thumbup: so what's the difference excuse my ignorance

Storked - Aw sorry the :witch: came - hope she is not being to evil (mine is:cry:) never mind hopefully I will be booting her outta the door soon:happydance: did you say you take the grapefruit juice hun:flower:

AFM - CD3 nothing to report witch still here terrible cramps and sore boobs:haha:

Enjoy the sunshine ladies in the UK - I'm stuck in playing catch up with housework never mind got the music blasting always helps don't you think:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies!

Storked- sorry AF showed. I thought for sure she would have stayed away. :hugs:

Shefali- Ouch! That sounds painful! 9DPO is still early. According to my online calendar, I shouldn't have even implanted until then. Best of luck to you.

Kanicky- Did you test yet?

Sweetz- I hope you're feeling better and your DH isn't being a jerk. :hugs:

AFM- I just called to get my lab results and they said they don't have any yet! WTF?! I will try and call on my way out the door and see if they have them, other wise I will have to wait until MONDAY!!! Ugh... That's going to drive me bonkers! Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday so far.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was able to keep my temp for today and FF gave me my crosshairs back! Now says today is 5 DPO. I'm still on for testing on the 21st!


----------



## Sweetz33

Booo Storked! :( sorry the witch showed up...

She I hope you heal up soon.

Army...yay on crosshairs again! I still have everything crossed for you...but my eyes...I was getting a headache lol

DH came home this morning and woke me up grrr but he did have some Halls so I couldn't get too mad at him. He also handed me $ and said "so you can get your medicine" wow...amazing...he somehow out of the blue got cash. So here I am with my new meter, tested fasting bld sugar...103?! What?! That is weird for me...as that is kinda on the higher level. I haven't eaten anything since dinner last night around 8pm. Called my mum (since doctors office closed) she said that is ok, but on the high level for fasting. So good news, my hypoglycemia might be subsiding....bad news, I might for real be borderline diabetic! My docs did warn me that the older I get the risk goes up. Diabetes runs in the family. Sonova *BEEEEEEP*! My mom said eat a normal sized meal, wait 2 hrs, test again...I swear....I need a body trade in and a vacation lol as for the pains, I spoke with on call doc last night, he said relax, no lifting, etc and if I'm not better by Wednesday (my appt) they are putting me back on antibiotics. He thinks part of it is ligament pain. I trust my doc so I'm going to lay low. 

P.s. my finger hurts from this dang lancet grrr lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> Booo Storked! :( sorry the witch showed up...
> 
> She I hope you heal up soon.
> 
> Army...yay on crosshairs again! I still have everything crossed for you...but my eyes...I was getting a headache lol
> 
> DH came home this morning and woke me up grrr but he did have some Halls so I couldn't get too mad at him. He also handed me $ and said "so you can get your medicine" wow...amazing...he somehow out of the blue got cash. So here I am with my new meter, tested fasting bld sugar...103?! What?! That is weird for me...as that is kinda on the higher level. I haven't eaten anything since dinner last night around 8pm. Called my mum (since doctors office closed) she said that is ok, but on the high level for fasting. So good news, my hypoglycemia might be subsiding....bad news, I might for real be borderline diabetic! My docs did warn me that the older I get the risk goes up. Diabetes runs in the family. Sonova *BEEEEEEP*! My mom said eat a normal sized meal, wait 2 hrs, test again...I swear....I need a body trade in and a vacation lol as for the pains, I spoke with on call doc last night, he said relax, no lifting, etc and if I'm not better by Wednesday (my appt) they are putting me back on antibiotics. He thinks part of it is ligament pain. I trust my doc so I'm going to lay low.
> 
> P.s. my finger hurts from this dang lancet grrr lol

Oh I hope it's just ligament pain!! I hated having GD with my first pregnancy! I had to take insulin shots in my thighs twice a day as well as the pricks in fingers for bld sugar tests! :-/ I really hope you don't get that sweetie  sending hugs prays nd fingers and toes crossed! Lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies: 

Sweetz: Don't feel bad yesterday I had lower abdomen cramps which I think was gas. And my back was aching terribly too. But my DH ones was hurting as well so we blamed it on the bad bed we were sleeping in that previous night. Bc I feel good today, except my sore boobs came back faintly, nothing to cry about. 

Not too many personal this time. I just hope everyone have a great wknd.

Kanicky: 9 DPO I had tested but got a bfn so waited to 12 DPO and got a bfp. 2 days will make a difference on that HPt,

Stork: sorry about AF coming, but like one other lady say, you still have October, don't give up on us, I'm waiting on you girlie!!

Garfie: Your AF is almost out of here, waiting for your bfp announcement!!

Armymama: Yayy for crosshairs(whatever that is) I couldn't understand FF so the women who do are def smarter than me!

HisGrace: Hi ma'am!

AFM: Going out of town this Sat. to Sat. for revival(Yayy) so won't barely be on Bc it's going to be like a vacation as well. And then that Monday Im going to my docs appt!!

Hi to all the women I didn't mention personally!


----------



## kanicky73

shefali83 said:


> Hey ladies.. sorry i been MIA since a day or two..
> I am really stunned.. Bartholin cyst for the forth time so this will be forth surgery down there.. I am in lot of discomfort.. cant sit or walk properly. I am on antibiotics but most probably will be going for a surgery soon. damn i hate the stitches and the after pains :( Af is due 20th. Bfn today at 9dpo. I am so badly praying that i get my bfp this cycle else i ll have to wait for months to ttc again :( i am so badly disappointed with life.. IF AF arrives then no clue how we will manage the surgery while on it.. damn it sucks !!!

Aww shefalia:hugs: try and hang in there. I always say thing s happen for a reason. We may not understand why right now but we will later. Try to stay positive!


----------



## kanicky73

Stroked I am so sorry the witch got you. Maybe the no Internet thing will be a blessing in disguise! Thinking about you!

Sweets take care of yourself and get in to the doc. 

Mizz those receptionists seem like they have no hearts. I'm sorry they are being so difficult for you. I hope you're better today. 

Thanks janellybean. Trying to stay positive. 

Never. That's what I'm hoping. Hope something happens soon!

Afm so I tested this morning with the frer that I bought and a bfn. Nothing. No whisper of a line just nothing. Then I was feeling bummed that I wasted fmu on that test ugh. Anyway 10 dpo for me today. Gonna test tomorrow with fmu and IC's. I have to do it otherwise it's all I think about all day. At least if I get it out of the way then I can get on with my day. 

Hope I didn't miss anyone. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks all for the well thoughts. Just woke up from an amazing 4 hr nap. Ahhh lol tested levels again. 92. :) Yay! Normal range! I pray it stays that way. Now eating some cereal and a grilled cheese. Mmmm cheesey goodness! Haha


----------



## armymama2012

AF isn't due for a week but having AF-like cramps and lower back pain. I was a real b*tch to DH yesterday because I felt like crap.


----------



## janelleybean

Hey ladies i'm posting this from the car as we drive home from lake tahoe so hopefully it works. Anywho my test results wont be in until tomorrow and they are going to fax them to my husbands work first thing in the morning. But i have to drive down there and get them. Erg! I will keep you all posted. I'm missing you ladies today!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I totally need to "act" surprised. DH bought me the sewing machine I have been wanting on Amazon. However, he must of forgotten our Amazon account is connected to my email lol. Doofus...he did apologize to me for his actions the other day. Told me he was a huge jerk. He said bills will come first, and him last. We will see if that happens though. I'm trying to be optimistic but his track record isn't that great. Soooo within the week, I will have it and onto starting my nursery! Yay! We should have the crib within the month (it is on layaway)


----------



## HisGrace

Never - I hope your revival is great, and that your appointment goes well on Monday.

Storked - Sorry about the witch. Hopefully this will be her last appearance for a while... as in nine months.

Kanicky - I figured out the inconsistency on the IC's. If I dip the test stick right after I pee in the cup it's fainter than if I let the urine sit out for a while. So maybe that's the trick to using the IC's.

Sweetz - So happy your blood sugar is normalizing. I hope it stays that way too. 

Janelley - That sucks they didn't have your results, but at least you don't have to wait until Monday to get them. Can't wait to hear those numbers.

AFM - Nothing new going on here. Of course I took another test and it's still getting darker so I'm happy. I think I'm done testing now because I don't want to freak myself out if the tests doesn't get darker. I talked to my mommy yesterday and I wanted to tell her so bad, but DH and I agreed we would wait. I don't know why we agreed on that because regardless of the news I would end up telling her anyway. Oh well, I will respect his wishes and keep my lips sealed.


----------



## janelleybean

Hey ladies!

It's 10 o'clock here where I live and I just called to see if my lab results are in and they are! So, my dead tired husband is driving down to his work to get the fax. I'm so nervous, excited, and terrified at the same time! He said that he is going to call me from his work and let me know what the results are. So, I will let you ladies know, as soon as I know. Good news or bad, we're all in this together right!?

...You're all probably sleeping :sleep:


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm awake!! Lol!! Insomnia is a problem for me and sleep meds are not prego safe...fun huh? Lol! It is 1:15 am here...ugh.... I guess insomnia is good bc baby will keep me during the night anyways haha!! I swear it is bc I did graveyard shift for so long. Your DH is so nice to drive to get the results...I know mine would say damnit, can't this wait? Lol


----------



## Sweetz33

p.s. heck yeah we are in this together! To the bitter end girl! :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

1679!!!

That is for 14 DPO.... excuse me but, HOLY SHIT!

We'll see what the doctor has to say on Monday. I am thinking about calling the hospital tomorrow to see if maybe they could give me my results from when I was pregnant with my son. I thought I had the paper work, but I guess not. I don't remember my numbers being that high, so soon... Okay, I am off to bed, I'm beat. Hope you ladies enjoy the numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Holy hellfire!! Wowsers!!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- he called me from his office. I think he really wanted to see the results too.. saves him a trip in the morning by going now. :winkwink: Thanks for being awake, I was excited to share the news and thought no one would see it until morning. :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

:blush: I feel ubber special that I was the first!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> :blush: I feel ubber special that I was the first!

Seriously. You are über special! I'm happy I could share this with you as well. I wish I could stay up and chat, but I'm sooo tired. I can barely keep my eyes open as it is. I will talk to you more in the morning. Thanks Sweetz!:hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> 1679!!!
> 
> That is for 14 DPO.... excuse me but, HOLY SHIT!
> 
> We'll see what the doctor has to say on Monday. I am thinking about calling the hospital tomorrow to see if maybe they could give me my results from when I was pregnant with my son. I thought I had the paper work, but I guess not. I don't remember my numbers being that high, so soon... Okay, I am off to bed, I'm beat. Hope you ladies enjoy the numbers. :thumbup:

Holy crap! I think someone is definitely having twins! congrats! I'm so jealous! Twins are on hubby's side of the family but not mine.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok ladies, I know it's probably normal, but I want to know if any of you have experienced this. 

I'm having a dull, achy feeling in my lower abs/pelvic region and recently noticed it is poofier and harder...is this normal? It doesn't hurt at all, but feels like a constant pressure. It was enough to wake me from my sleep. I feel like my lower ab has grown 4 sizes in one day :wacko: 

Anyone else experience this? Never? Lisa? You ladies are right ahead of me, either of you feel this? Not freaking out about it, just wondering if it is just me. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

It's just 4:50am here. On my way out of town, packed up and def ready to GOOOOO and my DH has the whole week off, it's just going to be me and him, how lucky I am!!!

HisGrace: Thanks ma'am!! And def stop that testing, once it gets dark enough it will not get any darker. YOURE PREGO MA'AM!!!! Leave the rest to God. CONGRATS AGAIN MA'AM!!! I was like your DH and you were like mine. I didn't want to tell my mother or anyone but Bc we believe so strongly in God I had to tell my mom and a few others so show myself and God that I believe in him all the way that whatever his decision will be will be. And I felt alot better after telling my mom. My DH works over the road so that was slot of pressure, you know. GL ma'am on your decision, Bc you're PREGO!!

Janelleybean: WOWSERS!!!!! That is awesome!!! There def has to be more then one in that tummy!!! How lucky you are!!!! Congrats girlie on wonderful beta numbers, you are already sprouting like a flower!!

Sweetz: YAYYY for your sewing machine!!! What a wonderful gift. Now you can keep yourself busy with baby stuff!! Now just Bc you got that sewing machine don't mean you have to go missing!!! Ab that pressure and poofing in your lower abdomen pelvic area. Im sure it's normal Bc I had it when I was 14wks as well. It was a good bit of pressure and I remember poking or massaging it and telling my DH at the same time ab it. The poofing came and left somedays. I actually felt like I had gas pressure two days ago. Ma'am
Our body is def going through many changes right now, every other day it's something new for me, we're moving along ma'am and we're bringiing our babies with us!!

AFM: Ahhhhhhhhh, was moving and packing and now I'm feeling slight back pain again!! I need a spa day!! I just ate chicken lo mein at 11:00pm why am
I hungry again?!! O well I will go through back pain and anything else to get my take home baby. So bring it on!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Never that put me at ease. Oh and of course I won't disappear! This is my second home :)


----------



## shefali83

Ok guys a little fast update. have my surgery tomorrow..hope all goes well n i recover soon. I ll be stalking you all..love u all loads


----------



## HisGrace

Never - Thank you so much for that. I really needed it. I've added a ticker now! :happydance:

Janelley - Wow @ those numbers. Oh my.

Shefali - I pray all goes well with your surgery.


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> 1679!!!
> 
> That is for 14 DPO.... excuse me but, HOLY SHIT!
> 
> We'll see what the doctor has to say on Monday. I am thinking about calling the hospital tomorrow to see if maybe they could give me my results from when I was pregnant with my son. I thought I had the paper work, but I guess not. I don't remember my numbers being that high, so soon... Okay, I am off to bed, I'm beat. Hope you ladies enjoy the numbers. :thumbup:

Holy jumping. :) you were are like 591 at 12 dpo and now at 1679 two days later. That is more than double. When I read that post, my jaw dropped. So excited for you. Can't wait to hear for sure there is more than one :)

On another note, I'm leaving town today and will be gone for 3 days, so I won't be reading or posting. I'm sure I'll have lots of catching up to do. Thinking about you guys though. Have a great day :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz- Those weird pains and twinges are very much normal. I had them with both pregnancies, and I think more with my first daughter, and she came out in perfect health! Just another beautiful discovery of our growing babies inside of us. I plan on making sure I don't complain constantly about the future pains! I will take anything to make sure my baby is great and I get to see him/her in May :)

janelleybean- Holy MOLEY!!! Just like you, I am soooo shocked- in a good way of course!!! Woah!!! There may be more than one baby in there!!! I cannot wait to see what happens :) BIG CONGRATS either way :happydance::happydance::happydance:

never- I like your explanation of why you told your mom. I am holding off a few months because she has been so busy with work and planning her wedding (which is a month after my due date! She joked that I couldnt get preggos in October or November! Well technically, I didn't I got preggos in august and just didn't know it! lol this will be funny when she does find out because I will say that I listened to your wishes... Plus I will be able to make the wedding on June 28th. I just don't want her to be worried about me right now... we live seven hours apart, and I know she will want to make sure this pregnancy is okay. 

HAVE FUN ON YOUR TRIP!!! WOOOHOOOOOO


shefali- I pray everything goes okay for your surgery:hugs:

hisgrace- You are 100% preggos!! I tested a few more times with second pregnancy because I just couldn't believe it. I am actually surprised at how I handled it this time. I told myself I am preggos and just gonna wait until my first scan to really think hard about everything. Right now, staying as relaxed as possible! (well trying anyway lol)

AFM??? I have no idea what that means, but I assume it is something regarding your mood at the moment??? lol help me out ladies :haha:

Well last night I had a little scare, woke up with some blood when I went to the restroom. I felt it leak when I woke up... Couldn't sleep for a while, but it stopped. This seems to happen during my early weeks because I remember this happening with first pregnancy and second... It is scary still, but I refuse to give up and think the worse. Will keep everyone updates... Have a great day lovely ladies!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MnJ

Janelley - maybe TRIPLETS!! ha ha ha ha! This is so exciting! Now it's gonna feel like forever til u can an get an ultrasound to find out! Congrats!


----------



## Krissy485

Janelley- I told you we need to take bets on if it is twins or triplets lol....i think twins i found one website it really is more for those who used like ivf to get prego but these ladies all posted their numbers and what not so othersz could compare.....um yeah one lady who's numbers looked like yours had quads!!!! not to scare you lol but here is the link! congrats! https://www.fertilethoughts.com/for...-hcg-test-results-multiple-pregnancies-3.html


----------



## armymama2012

Btw, hubby says that if he comes back from deployment with no penis we will do MESA and IVF. So we may be saving up all our tax refunds for the next few years. Btw, that wasn't a random thing either because apparently the terrorists are now purposely shooting men in the groin but we want OUR kids so badly that we'd probably do 2 rounds of IVF before just going other routes if it came to that.


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies! Happy to see that most of you were just as shocked as me. 

Army- My husband and I were having a discussion last night about twins running in the family. We were thinking if fraternal twins run in the family on the mothers side, that make sense of your chances of having twins, because you release two eggs. But identical twins means one egg was was fertilized and then split. ...and I kind of think any side of the family could carry that gene. But I'm not too sure how it all works.

MnJ & Krissy- you two shut your mouth about triplets! :haha: I would think if there were triplets my numbers would have been a lot higher for a second day, but I've also read with twins they more than double the first few week, then they sky rocket! So, I'm going to wait and see. I'm also going to ask my doctor if he can maybe see me at 6 weeks or maybe even 7. I haven't made the appointment yet. I just looked at that link krissy and I think we'll keep it between us ladies. :winkwink: Hubby will freak out. He already turns a nice shade of white when we talk about possible multiples. 

AFM- woke up this morning with super sore boobs and super sensitive nipples. I'm still tired, but I can't seem to sleep. My husband and the little guy are still sleeping. Lucky. I have a BUSY day ahead of me. I have to cook an apple pie, a cheesecake sopapilla, and a lasagna from scratch. I have 11, count em--11!! people coming over for dinner. Good thing I've got this spacious kitchen. :flower:


----------



## armymama2012

Keep in mind if you are having twins you need to eat 600 more calories a day then you would when you are not pregnant. That's the equivalent for 2 extra full-sized meals.

Yeah, his mom was pregnant with twins once but one of them did the vanishing twin thing and that's how Kyra born. I heard somewhere that 50% (don't know how true this is but interesting) of left-handed people had a twin during their time in the womb but most of them lost their twin during the first trimester. Interesting because on my mom's side other than my son, all the first born are left-handed for 3 generations.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> Keep in mind if you are having twins you need to eat 600 more calories a day then you would when you are not pregnant. That's the equivalent for 2 extra full-sized meals.
> 
> Yeah, his mom was pregnant with twins once but one of them did the vanishing twin thing and that's how Kyra born. I heard somewhere that 50% (don't know how true this is but interesting) of left-handed people had a twin during their time in the womb but most of them lost their twin during the first trimester. Interesting because on my mom's side other than my son, all the first born are left-handed for 3 generations.

HA! Everyone in Dan's family is left handed.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Keep in mind if you are having twins you need to eat 600 more calories a day then you would when you are not pregnant. That's the equivalent for 2 extra full-sized meals.
> 
> Yeah, his mom was pregnant with twins once but one of them did the vanishing twin thing and that's how Kyra born. I heard somewhere that 50% (don't know how true this is but interesting) of left-handed people had a twin during their time in the womb but most of them lost their twin during the first trimester. Interesting because on my mom's side other than my son, all the first born are left-handed for 3 generations.
> 
> HA! Everyone in Dan's family is left handed.Click to expand...

Yeah, I dont tHink it's true but I heard that while taking Child Development in high school. It was on one of the videos they showed us.


----------



## garfie

Janelley - Wowzas that is mega high - what have the docs said? - I didn't get tested at 14DPO but at 19DPO I was only something like 798 so excellent numbers :happydance: Glad you are entertaining in that fabulous new kitchen of yours - enjoy! :flower:

Sweetz - So you finally have your sewing machine, I bet you must be so excited to use it - nursery bedding is a great idea I think when my little one was a baby 9 years ago :cry: I bought a cover, a cot bumper and some curtains all matching and it cost me well over a £100 from a market - good luck with your new venture:flower:

Army - Oh hun this must be such a worry for you - I know when my ex hubby was on deployment I worried all the time too but as he used to say this is what I signed up for. I know what IVF is (sort of) but what is MESA?:shrug:

Shefali - Good luck with the op hun - I'm sure you will be fine, how long is it after the op you can think about ttc again?:hugs:

Never - Enjoy your time together all three of you:winkwink: :flower:

AFM (As For Me) Nothing to report - still got sore boobs - only ever had that just after O never before AF and During AF???:shrug: - my body keeps throwing me curve balls:cry:

Sorry just a short post having problems with my son at the moment I need to go and sort him out he is kicking off!!! aaargh

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Janelley - Wowzas that is mega high - what have the docs said? - I didn't get tested at 14DPO but at 19DPO I was only something like 798 so excellent numbers :happydance: Glad you are entertaining in that fabulous new kitchen of yours - enjoy! :flower:
> 
> Sweetz - So you finally have your sewing machine, I bet you must be so excited to use it - nursery bedding is a great idea I think when my little one was a baby 9 years ago :cry: I bought a cover, a cot bumper and some curtains all matching and it cost me well over a £100 from a market - good luck with your new venture:flower:
> 
> Army - Oh hun this must be such a worry for you - I know when my ex hubby was on deployment I worried all the time too but as he used to say this is what I signed up for. I know what IVF is (sort of) but what is MESA?:shrug:
> 
> Shefali - Good luck with the op hun - I'm sure you will be fine, how long is it after the op you can think about ttc again?:hugs:
> 
> Never - Enjoy your time together all three of you:winkwink: :flower:
> 
> AFM (As For Me) Nothing to report - still got sore boobs - only ever had that just after O never before AF and During AF???:shrug: - my body keeps throwing me curve balls:cry:
> 
> Sorry just a short post having problems with my son at the moment I need to go and sort him out he is kicking off!!! aaargh
> 
> Love to all the other ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Microscopic Epididymal Sperm Aspiration (MESA) is slightly more invasive technique than PESA and uses microsurgical techniques to collect sperm from the epididymis.

Basically, its sperm retrieval using a small incision and a needle. They say they usually get enough from one retrieval to do plenty of IVFs.


----------



## garfie

Army - Ah I see, sounds painful:cry: - well lets hope you don't need that and you get your BFP :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? My sugar was a little low this am, but nothing a little apple juice couldn't fix! Lol! I just found out from DH that I am actually being taken out for dinner! WHAAAAAAAAAT?! No cooking?! SCORE!! He is taking me to Outback Steakhouse bc I have been craving steak (weird bc I normally hate red meat) and then for dessert, CHEESECAKE FACTORY!!!!!!!! Wooohooooooooo!! I plan on being rolled home haha!! We haven't been on a date in....well at least 3 months so this was a pleasant surprise. :D


----------



## MnJ

Awesome Sweetz! U so deserve to be wined and dined! Have fun!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wish I could wine! Lol but heck yeah am I gunna dine! The odd thing for me is I will have to eat my steak well done...I usually have it medium or medium well. Oh well, it will be a yummy, juicy, flavorful piece of cow so I don't care! Haha!!


----------



## MnJ

Hmmm never thought of that during pregnancy that all meat has to be well done...


----------



## MizzPodd

MnJ said:


> Hmmm never thought of that during pregnancy that all meat has to be well done...

Oh yes that is extremely important!! Especially in the first trimester... If you have even deli meat, it should be warmed up for at least 30 seconds... Meats that are not cooked well done or even eggs can have bacteria in it that can damage the growing baby... I learned this with my first pregnancy, and never forgot:thumbup:


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- sounds like someone is tring to redeam himself for being a total ass!!! so live it up lol!!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Ugh... I feel like crap!!! My allergies are killing me today and chopping onions does not help!!! I've got Sopapilla cheesecake done, two apple pies done, and I'm working on this lasagna... Phew... almost done! Then it's party time. =]

...It's been so quiet. Where is everyone?!


----------



## MnJ

MizzPodd said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm never thought of that during pregnancy that all meat has to be well done...
> 
> Oh yes that is extremely important!! Especially in the first trimester... If you have even deli meat, it should be warmed up for at least 30 seconds... Meats that are not cooked well done or even eggs can have bacteria in it that can damage the growing baby... I learned this with my first pregnancy, and never forgot:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yikes... I think I've had a medium steak since I've been pregnant. Hope that one time didnt hurt anything....


----------



## MizzPodd

MnJ said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm never thought of that during pregnancy that all meat has to be well done...
> 
> Oh yes that is extremely important!! Especially in the first trimester... If you have even deli meat, it should be warmed up for at least 30 seconds... Meats that are not cooked well done or even eggs can have bacteria in it that can damage the growing baby... I learned this with my first pregnancy, and never forgot:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes... I think I've had a medium steak since I've been pregnant. Hope that one time didnt hurt anything....Click to expand...

I think you are okay  especially since everything is fine with your pregnancy.  if you eat fish avoid the type with mercury in it. Light chunky tuna is okay though. I hope I'm not being too informational lol I just want my new bump buddies to be as safe as possible!  I want us all to be sharing our new arrivals next year together


----------



## MnJ

Cant have too much info MizzPodd! Share away! I was last pregnant 20 years ago so everything is soooo new to me! I hope everything is ok with my pregnancy.... first dr appt is this coming Friday.


----------



## MizzPodd

janelleybean said:


> Ugh... I feel like crap!!! My allergies are killing me today and chopping onions does not help!!! I've got Sopapilla cheesecake done, two apple pies done, and I'm working on this lasagna... Phew... almost done! Then it's party time. =]
> 
> ...It's been so quiet. Where is everyone?!

I know I'm new but I'm trying to add to conversation... Don't get many responses lol :haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

MnJ said:


> Cant have too much info MizzPodd! Share away! I was last pregnant 20 years ago so everything is soooo new to me! I hope everything is ok with my pregnancy.... first dr appt is this coming Friday.

Ooooh how exciting!!! I can't wait to hear about it! If you get a scan at your appt please share! :-D


----------



## MnJ

I might cry if they don't give me a scan! I will definitely share what happens. I'm so anxious, excited and nervous!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol if someone is trying to redeem themselves this was a good start *burp*

Just got back ladies and I ate so much I fell asleep on the way home haha!! 9oz sirloin, garlic mashed potatoes, house salad, sweet tea & strawberry cheesecake for dessert. I'm struggling to stay awake haha!! Weird thing....my sugar after eating all that was only 106....seriously....wtf?! I thought for sure with the sweet tea and all that red meat/carbs it would of gone up more. Hell I even had extra dressing :wacko: I will mention all this to my midwife when I go in this week.


----------



## HisGrace

^

Glad you had a good time. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Sweetz33 said:


> Lol if someone is trying to redeem themselves this was a good start *burp*
> 
> Just got back ladies and I ate so much I fell asleep on the way home haha!! 9oz sirloin, garlic mashed potatoes, house salad, sweet tea & strawberry cheesecake for dessert. I'm struggling to stay awake haha!! Weird thing....my sugar after eating all that was only 106....seriously....wtf?! I thought for sure with the sweet tea and all that red meat/carbs it would of gone up more. Hell I even had extra dressing :wacko: I will mention all this to my midwife when I go in this week.

That sounds like you enjoyed your night! You ate well!! Lol


----------



## lisalee1

Hey! I was out of town this weekend and didn't have access to the internet. Trying to catch up. Sorry if I miss anyone. 

Never- My bump buddy! Excited about your appt tomorrow. What is it for? A general checkup?

LPJ- Glad to hear that everything is going well with your pregnancy minus the MS. Ugh! You're like in the worst part of the pregnancy as far as sickness is concerned. Hoping it will ease off by the 2nd trimester or before. 

HisGrace- It's very early to have symptoms. The only symptoms most people have at 4 weeks is exhaustion, sore boobs, and sometimes constipation. I'm sure the symptoms will come soon!

Shefali- So sorry about the cyst. :hugs: Praying that everything goes well with the surgery. I'm sure it will. 

Janelly- Those are excellent numbers!!! Are you suspecting twins?

Sweetz- I TOTALLY had the same pains in week 14. I was so worried, mostly because of my prior surgery, that I went to the Dr about it! One side was poofier, harder, and a little higher than the other. But the Dr. said it was fine. I think it's because the uterus is moving up during this week. I don't have that pain/symptoms now. 

To the person who asked about the IC- I have never done FRER. Got a BFP at 9 dpo and a strong BFP at 11 dpo. Did not have to squint my eyes either time. 

Hi Garfie, Aspe, MizzPodd, Bama, and everyone else! 

AFM- Really craving soda for some reason. Also, I am officially showing! So excited. I may have to switch over to maternity clothes within the month. We'll see.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ty Lisa! You and Never put me at ease haha


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- I am soooo jealous of you! wish i had outback money lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy485 said:


> Sweetz- I am soooo jealous of you! wish i had outback money lol

I'm struggling to stay awake bc my last bld glu level needs to be taken t 11....5 minutes to go *yawn*


----------



## armymama2012

Here is more info: you aren't supposed to eat more than 6 ounces of mercury high fish a week during pregnancy. And no more than I think 200 mg of caffeine a day during pregnancy. That's all I remember right now. Argh...I want to test so badly, I may give in on Wednesday.


----------



## Sweetz33

Good to know Army! I gave up coffee *twitch* but occasionally will have a Pepsi lol


----------



## lisalee1

Army- test when you want!!! No need to torture yourself and wait! :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i see new bfps!! Congraaaaaaatss :) hope all goes well with u guys!..

so now, i'm going for an OCT '12 bfp!! hope this is my cycle!! Baby dust to the rest of us and happy healthy pregnancy to the the pregnant ones :)


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies, thought I'd check in really quick!

Lisalee: Hi Bump Buddy! Those craving are dangerous aren't they??! They will drive you crazy until you get it. Soda.....mmmnnn. My scan has been moved to Sept. 24th Bc I'm out of town. I wish they would give me an U/S, but they're really acting like butts!!! Saying they don't do U/S until 18-20wks. I'll be 17wks....like seriously?!! You're showing now!!! How exciting!! I Blane mine on being bloated some days. But hey I'll take it! When is your next appt?.

MizzPodd; you are def no longer new here ma'am!! You post more than me and some others which is Awesome!! So post away!! But I guess all the ladies are :sex: heehee. After they roll over they'll jump in an comment. And I think it's a beautiful thing to be adding a new addition to the family ESP. @ your moms wedding!!! I'm sure she's going to be overjoyed and excited that you and your little one will still be able to make it. 

Sweetz: That meal sounded delicious!! I love me a steak!! That was my craving 2 wks ago and my DH rushed me to my favorite restaurant and bought my steak. I was drooling as you were explaining it.

Bama: WHERE ARE YOU GURLIE:shrug: Missing ya!

Armymama: Only test if you can handle it. I was testing every 3 days but had myself ready for dissappointment after some days of disappointment it actually paid off. So my FX that early testing for you will give you a bfp!!

Garfie: AF should be almost leaving soon right!

HisGrace: Don't worry ma'am, even though I'm far away, I'm rooting for ya, I was and still am just like you at times. We have find peace to get through the days somedays. Hugging you virtually!!

Stork; IM MISSING YOU ALREADY, WHEN ARE YOU COMING BK??!

AngelSerenity: I hope you're doing well, will you update us, I think ab you often. Take care ma'am

Hopestruck: I know you're busy wedding planning, but I miss ya!

MnJ, Lpjkp, Janelleybean, Kanicky, Aspe. Hi ladies!!

CatchbsbyDust: Go for it!!!! It's yours ma'am!

It def seems like we get a BFP every month, so ladies don't give up, as long as you're doing all you can you will get that BFP!!

AFM: Nothing really to report except tommorrow I will be 16wks...it's def moving alittle faster now. Spending time with DH is def priceless, all he talks about is" his baby", "his baby this", "his baby that", so I'm praying extra hard that "his baby is ok, and we'll get to meet his baby living and breathing healthy in due time. Good Day ladies.

P.s: Nasal congestion has taken over as one of my only Symptns!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Also, my birthday is october 13th! Would be lovely to get a bfp :) Turning 25! hoping it'll be the best birthday ever !


----------



## CatchBabyDust

nevergivingup said:


> GM ladies, thought I'd check in really quick!
> 
> Lisalee: Hi Bump Buddy! Those craving are dangerous aren't they??! They will drive you crazy until you get it. Soda.....mmmnnn. My scan has been moved to Sept. 24th Bc I'm out of town. I wish they would give me an U/S, but they're really acting like butts!!! Saying they don't do U/S until 18-20wks. I'll be 17wks....like seriously?!! You're showing now!!! How exciting!! I Blane mine on being bloated some days. But hey I'll take it! When is your next appt?.
> 
> MizzPodd; you are def no longer new here ma'am!! You post more than me and some others which is Awesome!! So post away!! But I guess all the ladies are :sex: heehee. After they roll over they'll jump in an comment. And I think it's a beautiful thing to be adding a new addition to the family ESP. @ your moms wedding!!! I'm sure she's going to be overjoyed and excited that you and your little one will still be able to make it.
> 
> Sweetz: That meal sounded delicious!! I love me a steak!! That was my craving 2 wks ago and my DH rushed me to my favorite restaurant and bought my steak. I was drooling as you were explaining it.
> 
> Bama: WHERE ARE YOU GURLIE:shrug: Missing ya!
> 
> Armymama: Only test if you can handle it. I was testing every 3 days but had myself ready for dissappointment after some days of disappointment it actually paid off. So my FX that early testing for you will give you a bfp!!
> 
> Garfie: AF should be almost leaving soon right!
> 
> HisGrace: Don't worry ma'am, even though I'm far away, I'm rooting for ya, I was and still am just like you at times. We have find peace to get through the days somedays. Hugging you virtually!!
> 
> Stork; IM MISSING YOU ALREADY, WHEN ARE YOU COMING BK??!
> 
> AngelSerenity: I hope you're doing well, will you update us, I think ab you often. Take care ma'am
> 
> Hopestruck: I know you're busy wedding planning, but I miss ya!
> 
> MnJ, Lpjkp, Janelleybean, Kanicky, Aspe. Hi ladies!!
> 
> CatchbsbyDust: Go for it!!!! It's yours ma'am!
> 
> It def seems like we get a BFP every month, so ladies don't give up, as long as you're doing all you can you will get that BFP!!
> 
> AFM: Nothing really to report except tommorrow I will be 16wks...it's def moving alittle faster now. Spending time with DH is def priceless, all he talks about is" his baby", "his baby this", "his baby that", so I'm praying extra hard that "his baby is ok, and we'll get to meet his baby living and breathing healthy in due time. Good Day ladies.
> 
> P.s: Nasal congestion has taken over as one of my only Symptns!!

I'm sure ur baby will be fine :) Enjoy those precious moments...ur husband sounds excited! I know the pressure of getting too excited and us women start worrying that something will tear it away..but dont stress..everything will be alright...Hopefully soon u'll hold a healthy baby in ur arms..:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Awww THANKS CATCHBABYDUST!! You are sweet!!! I really needed that even though I love reassuring others, i needed that:hugs: My DH is sooo excited, he waits on me hand and foot evn more since I'm prego, and I just want to holdup my end(but whatever God allows he allows)

O my catch, you're the same age as me, right now, cool!!! I sooooo hope you get it on your B-Day! That will def be the Best present ever!! You deserve it and so much more!!


----------



## HisGrace

Never - Everything will be fine with you and your baby. This is an exciting time. You're living in the moment, which is awesome and sometimes hard to do. It's so cute that your hubby is excited. My DH is still nervous about it. He keeps asking when my first appointment is because he wants to see the ultrasound before he gets too excited. I'll be praying for you. When's your next appt?


----------



## nevergivingup

Awe THANKS HISGRACE :hugs: My next appt. is on the 24th of this month, for i believe a fetal doppler. And don't worry you're not the only one who's DH was like that. My DH did the same thing, when we first found out we were prego again. All he wanted to see was an U/S. He didn't show his excitement for fear of disappointment, until we heard the babes HB at 12wks. But you're going to fly through 1st tri. and once it's over I'm sure your DH will be over the moon and will have more confidence in your body and yal precious baby! Thanks HISGRACE!! Did you set you an appt. yet? The problem that made first tri. seem like forever was finding out I was pregnant at 4wks!! That really made it seem long.

LisaLee: FORGIVE ME...BUT CONGRATS ON BEING 16wks 1 day'!! You're moving Soooo fast for me!! I think you were already 16 wks a few days ago b4 your ticker said it, right?! Well Congrats ma'am!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

nevergivingup said:


> Awe THANKS HISGRACE :hugs: My next appt. is on the 24th of this month, for i believe a fetal doppler. And don't worry you're not the only one who's DH was like that. My DH did the same thing, when we first found out we were prego again. All he wanted to see was an U/S. He didn't show his excitement for fear of disappointment, until we heard the babes HB at 12wks. But you're going to fly through 1st tri. and once it's over I'm sure your DH will be over the moon and will have more confidence in your body and yal precious baby! Thanks HISGRACE!! Did you set you an appt. yet? The problem that made first tri. seem like forever was finding out I was pregnant at 4wks!! That really made it seem long.
> 
> LisaLee: FORGIVE ME...BUT CONGRATS ON BEING 16wks 1 day'!! You're moving Soooo fast for me!! I think you were already 16 wks a few days ago b4 your ticker said it, right?! Well Congrats ma'am!!!!

Next Monday will be here before you know it. I think first tri will be long for me too because I found out at like 3 weeks and 2 days. My first appointment is October 5th. It seems like so far away but I'll be okay. :)


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> GM ladies, thought I'd check in really quick!
> 
> Lisalee: Hi Bump Buddy! Those craving are dangerous aren't they??! They will drive you crazy until you get it. Soda.....mmmnnn. My scan has been moved to Sept. 24th Bc I'm out of town. I wish they would give me an U/S, but they're really acting like butts!!! Saying they don't do U/S until 18-20wks. I'll be 17wks....like seriously?!! You're showing now!!! How exciting!! I Blane mine on being bloated some days. But hey I'll take it! When is your next appt?.
> 
> MizzPodd; you are def no longer new here ma'am!! You post more than me and some others which is Awesome!! So post away!! But I guess all the ladies are :sex: heehee. After they roll over they'll jump in an comment. And I think it's a beautiful thing to be adding a new addition to the family ESP. @ your moms wedding!!! I'm sure she's going to be overjoyed and excited that you and your little one will still be able to make it.
> 
> Sweetz: That meal sounded delicious!! I love me a steak!! That was my craving 2 wks ago and my DH rushed me to my favorite restaurant and bought my steak. I was drooling as you were explaining it.
> 
> Bama: WHERE ARE YOU GURLIE:shrug: Missing ya!
> 
> Armymama: Only test if you can handle it. I was testing every 3 days but had myself ready for dissappointment after some days of disappointment it actually paid off. So my FX that early testing for you will give you a bfp!!
> 
> Garfie: AF should be almost leaving soon right!
> 
> HisGrace: Don't worry ma'am, even though I'm far away, I'm rooting for ya, I was and still am just like you at times. We have find peace to get through the days somedays. Hugging you virtually!!
> 
> Stork; IM MISSING YOU ALREADY, WHEN ARE YOU COMING BK??!
> 
> AngelSerenity: I hope you're doing well, will you update us, I think ab you often. Take care ma'am
> 
> Hopestruck: I know you're busy wedding planning, but I miss ya!
> 
> MnJ, Lpjkp, Janelleybean, Kanicky, Aspe. Hi ladies!!
> 
> CatchbsbyDust: Go for it!!!! It's yours ma'am!
> 
> It def seems like we get a BFP every month, so ladies don't give up, as long as you're doing all you can you will get that BFP!!
> 
> AFM: Nothing really to report except tommorrow I will be 16wks...it's def moving alittle faster now. Spending time with DH is def priceless, all he talks about is" his baby", "his baby this", "his baby that", so I'm praying extra hard that "his baby is ok, and we'll get to meet his baby living and breathing healthy in due time. Good Day ladies.
> 
> P.s: Nasal congestion has taken over as one of my only Symptns!!

Never~ Your next appointment will be here before you know it! I can't wait to hear how it goes! 

I am still here trying to catch up with everything everyone has been saying haha. It is almost like a full time job trying to catch up & read after a few days!!! 

Sweetz~ outback would be so yummy right now haha & I don't even like steak! 

I hope all you ladies are doing okay! 

AFM ~ I am now entering the world of sickness! I know it is a good thing, means my little baby is still in there growing each day. I just hope it isn't as bad as with my first! With my dd I was sick all the time, even if I drank water I would get sick! 

I hope all of you ladies are doing wonderful! Sorry I didn't get even close to being able to remember a response for everyone!


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies.

Well, all last night I had dreams about having twins. I had a dream my doctors office called and wanted to do an ultra sound early and sure enough there were two babies. I also had a dream I was huge and couldn't get around very well. So, I woke up this morning very confused and extremely nervous. 

My nose is driving me crazy, I can't breath out of it at all, it's so stuffy. I hate it. I feel like I have the flu. I'm achy all over, but that could be because I was standing in the kitchen all day long yesterday. I feel extremely bloated. It's really depressing. I've already gained 3 lbs, but it's feels like 15! I've tried really hard to eat healthy and really watch what I eat because I'm afraid of gaining as much weight as I did with my last pregnancy and I don't want to do that. It seems like I'm on that path though, I mean who gains 3 lbs in a week?! THIS CHICK! ugh...

Never- I had that same fear when I was pregnant with my son, so I went and bought a doppler and was able to listen to his heart beat when ever I felt nervous. It's really fun, I bet your hubby would enjoy it just as much. 

Sweetz- you crack me up. When I was pregnant with my son I ate so much steak! Just the thought of it now makes me nauseous. I'm glad you got a night out of fun though, you deserve it.

Catch- I always wanted a baby before I was 25. That was on my checklist of goals. I was so excited when we got pregnant and I was pregnant for my 25th birthday. I really hope it happens for you.


----------



## MnJ

Janelley - where did u get it from and how much was it?


----------



## kanicky73

Good Morning ladies!!

Sweetz- yay! on the sewing machine and how nice of him to make nice after being a total D bag! sorry but he was! I cant wait to hear about all the neat things your going to be making! 

Hisgrace- that is an interesting idea, I will have to try that next time Thanks! 

Janelly-O...M...G!!!!!!!!! yowza! those are huuuge numbers! I am so excited for you and am on pins and needles until you get your first scan!!! dont you sweat anything about weight my dear! This is from someone who gained almost 100 pounds with every pregnancy. It is temporary, its only 9 months and you will lose it after!!!! So try not to think about it! 

Shefalia- sweety I am so thinking of you today! praying everything goes smoothly for you and that you dont have tons of pain. Let us know how things went when you feel up to it!!

lisalee- that was me dear! Thanks for the input. I think I just may have a bad batch, just my luck! ha

Hi Never! dont worry, your beautiful baby is going to be just fine!!

AFM- so I tested again this morning with FMU and its another BFN. About an hour ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there is a little blood. Having cramps too so unfortunately I think Im out :-(. AF isnt due until Thursday so this really blows!!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is good in case I missed you!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Mnj- I got my first one off of ebay or amazon I believe and it was expensive, $100. Then I let someone borrow it and lost contact with them. So, I found the same exact one on craigslist and only had to pay $20 for it. I know target and walmart sell cheaper ones as well. The heartbeat is really hard to find when your early on in your pregnancy, and I don't think you can pick it up until you're at least 8 weeks. But once you find it, it's really exciting sounds like a galloping horse. 

Kanicky- Thanks. It really means a lot. Maybe what you're having is IB? I had spotting before my period was due and in between waiting I got a bfp. Keep us posted. I really hope AF stays away.


----------



## MnJ

MnJ said:


> Janelley - where did u get it from and how much was it?

The doppler is what I'm asking about. Thought I should make myself clear in case u didn't have ur crystal ball to tell u what the heck I'm asking about. Geez... lol


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Janelley - where did u get it from and how much was it?
> 
> The doppler is what I'm asking about. Thought I should make myself clear in case u didn't have ur crystal ball to tell u what the heck I'm asking about. Geez... lolClick to expand...

No I understood you. No worries. :winkwink:


----------



## HisGrace

I am going to get my levels checked. I think the stress of not knowing is worse than the stress of waiting for results. I'm not really enjoying things now because i'm so stressed. I can't imagine almost 3 more weeks of this. I need some reassurance now. LOL.


----------



## janelleybean

Hisgrace- go get your levels tested!!! Maye your levels will be as high as mine..


----------



## kanicky73

Mnj- I bought mine off Ebay too! If you put doppler in the search engine you should find it. I will try and find it and maybe I can copy and paste it here for you. I love mine as well.

Janelly- I wish/hope you are right but it really really feels like a period. I hate to say it but it does. I started with the cramping last night and its been off and on and then the pinkish blood this morning. It is a little strange for me to have AF this many days early which would make my cycle this month 22 day!! but this is also the first month in 2 months that I didnt do soy so who knows. 

Hisgrace- I agree, go get them checked. It will set your mind at ease!


----------



## MnJ

Do whatever will make u stress less, HisGrace! I totally understand. I'm so anxious for my first appt this Friday... 

Janelley - thanks for the info! And following along with my fuzzy brain this morning lol


----------



## MnJ

Thanks! Kanicky! There are so many different kinds out there, a lot with not so good reviews. Sounds like 8 weeks is earliest they will work tho, too.


----------



## kanicky73

Mnj this is the one I have. And wow has the price come down since I bought mine!!! I think I paid $100 for mine! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...390?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256257315e


----------



## kanicky73

MnJ said:


> Thanks! Kanicky! There are so many different kinds out there, a lot with not so good reviews. Sounds like 8 weeks is earliest they will work tho, too.

yes 8 weeks is pretty standard even for the ones at the doctors office. If I remember correctly my OB told me they first check with the doppler at 10 weeks in the office. I used mine on my niece who was 9 1/2 weeks and we heard it! So I think at least 8 weeks is when you could start to pick it up. Its fun though and it set my mind at ease more times than I can remember. When I hadnt felt her move for a while I would just bust it out and listen to her!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- I have the same one as Kanicky! I love it, that's why I bought the same one again. Look to see if you can find any on craigslist. Like I said I paid $20 for this one I have now and it's practically brand new, plus the lady gave me a huge bottle of the gel stuff. It's totally worth it.


----------



## MizzPodd

Mnj- They should give you a scan!! I'm excited for you too!!:happydance:


Never- Aww thanks lady! :) Yeah our ladies are gettin' busy LOL:haha:
I can't wait for that day, I am so happy for my mom!!! :happydance::happydance: She truly deserves it.

Your baby will be perfectly fine!!! Keep enjoying your pregnancy :) That is so cute how excited your DH is!:hugs:


Catch- That would so nice!!! With first daughter, I conceived her on my birthday Janurary 13th!!:cloud9: I hope this is your BFP month!! What a wonderful b-day present that would be!!


----------



## MizzPodd

HisGrace said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Awe THANKS HISGRACE :hugs: My next appt. is on the 24th of this month, for i believe a fetal doppler. And don't worry you're not the only one who's DH was like that. My DH did the same thing, when we first found out we were prego again. All he wanted to see was an U/S. He didn't show his excitement for fear of disappointment, until we heard the babes HB at 12wks. But you're going to fly through 1st tri. and once it's over I'm sure your DH will be over the moon and will have more confidence in your body and yal precious baby! Thanks HISGRACE!! Did you set you an appt. yet? The problem that made first tri. seem like forever was finding out I was pregnant at 4wks!! That really made it seem long.
> 
> LisaLee: FORGIVE ME...BUT CONGRATS ON BEING 16wks 1 day'!! You're moving Soooo fast for me!! I think you were already 16 wks a few days ago b4 your ticker said it, right?! Well Congrats ma'am!!!!
> 
> Next Monday will be here before you know it. I think first tri will be long for me too because I found out at like 3 weeks and 2 days. My first appointment is October 5th. It seems like so far away but I'll be okay. :)Click to expand...

I found out at like three weeks too!!! I understand believe me!! My first appt is October 10th! I am excited every night because that means one less day til' my appt lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Hisgrace- Go and get your tests... It's better to get relief than stress for weeks. The doctor office should understand and give you the test :) Let us know!!

janelly- I never thought about buying one! I think I am going to do it this time... I want to buy one that I know will work though because then if it doesn't I will only be stressed out and worried. What's the brand name of the Doppler you bought?

Kanicky- Maybe it is late IB? Don't give up yet dear! :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Janelly- Nevermind! I just saw the link Kanicky posted lol


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky- Thought I would spread some silver lining around your cloud. I can't remember what day I was spotting. I want to say it was monday, but it could have been sunday. Eitherway, lets say it was monday, I tested on that tuesday and got a positive, but I had really bad cramps as well. Even before my positive, I thought my period was just around the corner. I had cramps all last week and I thought for sure I was going to miscarry, but nothing happened. I just said it was my little bean really burrowing down. So, maybe that's what's happening with you? 

I just called the doctors office and they said they haven't gotten my results yet, but they will call me back when they get them. Boy are they going to be in for a surprise. I am too afraid to tell them that I got the results because technically they girl that faxed them to me should have waited 3 days after receiving my request to access form and she waited about 6 hours. I don't want to get her in trouble, so I'm going to see what the doctor has to say.


----------



## Sweetz33

Morning/afternoon ladies. I have finally beaten my after steak slumber haha

Jane...you are so having twins!

Never...stop worrying love! Everything is going to go awesome and your lil bean will be happily 'cooing' in your arms soon!

Lisa...happy 16 weeks girl!!

Catch (I think it was) your name says it all!! :dust:

Afm *yawn* lol feeling good today.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

janelleybean said:


> Catch- I always wanted a baby before I was 25. That was on my checklist of goals. I was so excited when we got pregnant and I was pregnant for my 25th birthday. I really hope it happens for you.

It was on my list as well..i was so happy when i got pregnant...didnt see the mc coming!! It would be lovely to get pregnant next month..

Congrats on ur recent pregnancy :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, well the tests still havent gotten here. Mail just came. Supposedly they've been on their way here since Wednesday so I dont know why they are taking this long but I wont have to fight the urge until they get here.


----------



## MnJ

Ok, need some opinions or thoughts. I was eating some peanut butter cheerios for bfast this am and it was kinda tasting off. I kept taking just sips of the milk trying to see if that was it but couldn't decide if it tasted kinda sour or if it was just tasting that way cuz of cereal. I had about 6 or 7 bites then decided I'm not changing it so dumped the bowl. I just bought the milk on Friday and it doesn't expire til the 27th. How could it be bad? I'm worried it was tho and what if I just ate bad bacteria?!


----------



## Sweetz33

It could just be your taste buds. Early in my pregnancy milk smelled rotten to me. I mean so bad rotten that I threw up in the sink. DH checked it, said it was fine and drank a glass full (which made me vomit again lol) our senses go all whacky...trust me. I love Reese's peanutbutter cups....they taste horrible to me now.


----------



## HisGrace

Headed to the lab now. The nurse had a bad attitude and acted like I couldn't come in until I let her know that my dr told me I could come for bloodwork as soon as I got pregnant again to ease any fears I may have because of how my last pregnancy eneded. Then she perked up and asked me when I wanted to come in. Got my paper work and I am heading to the lab now. *whew*


----------



## MnJ

I hope that's it Sweetz! And prbly so as I bought it 3 days ago! Funny thing is ideal been on a milk kick. I'd drink like 3 glasses in the evening. It had been YEARS since I'd drank a glass of milk. Think my milk kick is over! lol I don't have ms so much but definitely very gaggy. Slightest thing makes me gag. It's so hard to take my vitamins! Also I'm still taking my metformin which is 3 big pills at night. I heave with every pill lol


----------



## MnJ

HisGrace said:


> Headed to the lab now. The nurse had a bad attitude and acted like I couldn't come in until I let her know that my dr told me I could come for bloodwork as soon as I got pregnant again to ease any fears I may have because of how my last pregnancy eneded. Then she perked up and asked me when I wanted to come in. Got my paper work and I am heading to the lab now. *whew*

Yay! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## janelleybean

Hisgrace- keep me posted and don't let those nurses get you down. Mine were real bitches too, I just try and be real nice to them so that they send my blood with the night crew, otherwise I have to wait two days for results.

MnJ- I hate milk, but I will eat it on my cereal, but never drink it. When I was pregnant with my son, I drank so much milk, then one day, I couldn't stand it. It tasted so gross. So, just go with your taste buds changing. It happened a lot with me when I was pregnant.

Sweetz- I'm so nervous. Twins would be fun. But what if I get two girls?! That's twice the 11 going on 17 that I have to deal with! :dohh:

Army- By this rate you might as well just go buy a FRER. When is your period due?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Good luck His Grace, thinking of you :hugs:.

MnJ... I got my doppler off ebay as well for about £14 I think. Angel start or something it was called. I was about 14 weeks before I could hear mine so don't panic if you can't find it earlier, some are lucky and it depends how the baby is lying etc.

Kanicky.. :hugs: sorry AF might be on its way, could it be an IB?

Army.... this must be the longest wait for tests I've read about, how are you sane?

Never... thanks for the kind thoughts my lady :flower:. I'm ok, just waiting for hormones to settle. I was in foul form for a couple of days over the weekend with hormones shifting, and while I really am getting over things very quickly and I am looking forward, I know I still need to heal so I'm lurking more than anything. So lovely to read good news, just bummed at my own. What a bittersweet rollercoaster but my rainbow baby is getting closer, it must be! :winkwink::wacko:. I'm back at RMC on Thursday so will update you all then.

Sweetz, Storked, Janellybean, LP, MizzPodd, Catchbabydust and everybody else :hi:


:hug:xoxo


----------



## janelleybean

Hi Angel! I've been thinking of you, how are you doing?


MnJ- I also forgot to tell you, I eat the prenatal gummies before I go to bed. They taste like candy. You can get them at Target. Have you tried those?


----------



## MnJ

Hi Angel! :hugs: Good to hear from u! Sorry for all ur going thru but so glad to hear ur keeping ur chin up!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Jane! I'm dealing with that rig now....

Grace...can't wait to hear!


----------



## MnJ

Janelley - I've seen those jellies at walmart. I wondered about them. I decided to go with regular ones just cuz the bottle was smaller and I was going to carry them in my purse so I'd have them at work with me too. I've been trying to take them with bfast or lunch. I've been taking a dha vitamin too. Hope I'm supposed to, I read its a good thing to. I plan on asking the dr at my appts if what I'm taking is what I should be!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> Janelley - I've seen those jellies at walmart. I wondered about them. I decided to go with regular ones just cuz the bottle was smaller and I was going to carry them in my purse so I'd have them at work with me too. I've been trying to take them with bfast or lunch. I've been taking a dha vitamin too. Hope I'm supposed to, I read its a good thing to. I plan on asking the dr at my appts if what I'm taking is what I should be!

I have a hard time swallowing pills, so for my last pregnancy I took two flinstone vitamins a day. It has the same amount of vitamins that are in prenatal vitamins. PLUS DHA. I just can't stand the taste this pregnancy.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Hisgrace- keep me posted and don't let those nurses get you down. Mine were real bitches too, I just try and be real nice to them so that they send my blood with the night crew, otherwise I have to wait two days for results.
> 
> MnJ- I hate milk, but I will eat it on my cereal, but never drink it. When I was pregnant with my son, I drank so much milk, then one day, I couldn't stand it. It tasted so gross. So, just go with your taste buds changing. It happened a lot with me when I was pregnant.
> 
> Sweetz- I'm so nervous. Twins would be fun. But what if I get two girls?! That's twice the 11 going on 17 that I have to deal with! :dohh:
> 
> Army- By this rate you might as well just go buy a FRER. When is your period due?

AF is due in 5 days according to FF but a friendif mine thinks I may have just O'd yesterday. I just took an OPk and can't tell if it is positive or not. I will see if my iPad let's me post a pic. Nope, I will post it from my normal computer then.


----------



## MizzPodd

MnJ said:


> Ok, need some opinions or thoughts. I was eating some peanut butter cheerios for bfast this am and it was kinda tasting off. I kept taking just sips of the milk trying to see if that was it but couldn't decide if it tasted kinda sour or if it was just tasting that way cuz of cereal. I had about 6 or 7 bites then decided I'm not changing it so dumped the bowl. I just bought the milk on Friday and it doesn't expire til the 27th. How could it be bad? I'm worried it was tho and what if I just ate bad bacteria?!

I'm with sweetz. With my last pregnancy, I had problems with taste and things I love especially milk... I think it's just your taste buds. I couldn't eat eggs either lol


----------



## armymama2012

AngelSerenity said:


> Good luck His Grace, thinking of you :hugs:.
> 
> MnJ... I got my doppler off ebay as well for about £14 I think. Angel start or something it was called. I was about 14 weeks before I could hear mine so don't panic if you can't find it earlier, some are lucky and it depends how the baby is lying etc.
> 
> Kanicky.. :hugs: sorry AF might be on its way, could it be an IB?
> 
> Army.... this must be the longest wait for tests I've read about, how are you sane?
> 
> Never... thanks for the kind thoughts my lady :flower:. I'm ok, just waiting for hormones to settle. I was in foul form for a couple of days over the weekend with hormones shifting, and while I really am getting over things very quickly
> and I am looking forward, I know I still need to heal so I'm lurking more than
> anything. So lovely to read good news, just bummed at my own. What a
> bittersweet rollercoaster but my rainbow baby is getting closer, it must be!
> :winkwink::wacko:. I'm back at RMC on Thursday so will update you all then.
> 
> 
> Sweetz, Storked, Janellybean, LP, MizzPodd, Catchbabydust and everybody else :hi:
> 
> 
> :hug:xoxo

Lol cleaning, and taking care of a toddler and packing our house up is what keeps me sane. Barely! They are coming froma friend but if they aren't here tomorrow I will email her and tell her that they haven't arrived. If I had a car I would just go to Walmart but hubby has the car all day on 24-hr duty.


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I just ate an apple and now I am having terrible gas pains! So much for a short nap, might as well go do laundry.


----------



## HisGrace

It's good to hear from you Angel. How are you doing?


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Janelley - I've seen those jellies at walmart. I wondered about them. I decided to go with regular ones just cuz the bottle was smaller and I was going to carry them in my purse so I'd have them at work with me too. I've been trying to take them with bfast or lunch. I've been taking a dha vitamin too. Hope I'm supposed to, I read its a good thing to. I plan on asking the dr at my appts if what I'm taking is what I should be!
> 
> u
> 
> I have a hard time swallowing pills, so for my last pregnancy I took two flinstone vitamins a day. It has the same amount of vitamins that are in prenatal vitamins. PLUS DHA. I just can't stand the taste this pregnancy.Click to expand...

I may have to look into those jellies. Do they have dha also? My gag reflex just isn't what it used to be. My DB is pretty upset about that.... :winkwink: lmao


----------



## Sweetz33

I can't swallow a pn w/o gagging and this time around Flintstones are making me gag too...dunno what to do...


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> I can't swallow a pn w/o gagging and this time around Flintstones are making me gag too...dunno what to do...

Try the gummies. They taste like candy!


----------



## AngelSerenity

HisGrace said:


> It's good to hear from you Angel. How are you doing?




janelleybean said:


> Hi Angel! I've been thinking of you, how are you doing?
> 
> 
> MnJ- I also forgot to tell you, I eat the prenatal gummies before I go to bed. They taste like candy. You can get them at Target. Have you tried those?

 
Awwwhhhh ladies I'm touched, I know on forums it can be very easy to lose sight of names if they don't post in a while, thank you it really means a lot :friends:.

I really am doing very well considering. I am exhausted but I think it's just the past fortnight catching up with me, the stress of not knowing, the knowing and the happening:cry:. I havent taken any time off work so I'm going to work from home now for a couple of days to get some R+R, as much as you can when you're meant to be working :winkwink:.

I have a list of questions for my appointment at RMC on Thursday, questions hopefully none you ladies will get to the point of having to ask! I basically want everything thrown at me now for my PCOS, Hughes syndrome, potential NK cells and perhaps possible progesterone issues, as after 6MCs I will probably only face this another couple of times before I realistically need to review my chances. I AM NOT GIVING UP and I KNOW MY RAINBOW BABY No2 will be here SOON. All readings and messages I have had in my life all see me with more than one child so I have to hope and pray all these readings can't be wrong :wacko::headspin:.

I'm sure I'll be posting a lot more soon, especially after I hopefully get agreed my plan of action on Thursday. Plus my CBFM is at high already so I have some making out time due with DH this week :winkwink:.


Janellybean.... I forgot to mention, yeah your BETA does sound like multiples :thumbup:

xoxo


----------



## Sweetz33

Angel! Not sure how I missed your earlier post! (hugs:))


----------



## Sweetz33

My OCD won't let me eat "gummies"...I know...I'm weird.


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> My OCD won't let me eat "gummies"...I know...I'm weird.

Not weird. I know how it is. They have liquid prenatal vitamins. It's like a juice/smoothy. Not too sure how it taste though. I think you can only get it off the internet.


----------



## armymama2012

Here is the pic of today's OPK. Is it positive?

Sorry its so dark, had to take it with my phone.
 



Attached Files:







0917121507.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> My OCD won't let me eat "gummies"...I know...I'm weird.
> 
> Not weird. I know how it is. They have liquid prenatal vitamins. It's like a juice/smoothy. Not too sure how it taste though. I think you can only get it off the internet.Click to expand...

I'll look for it...


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> Here is the pic of today's OPK. Is it positive?
> 
> Sorry its so dark, had to take it with my phone.

I see 2 very dark lines....how many days DPO are you?


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Here is the pic of today's OPK. Is it positive?
> 
> Sorry its so dark, had to take it with my phone.
> 
> I see 2 very dark lines....how many days DPO are you?Click to expand...

According to FF 7 DPO today. My last +OPK was 10 days ago. Once again, this month has had 3 supposed surges of LH. I doubt I'm pregnant. The only thing that is different is that I have had stronger cramping for the past 3 days.


----------



## Sweetz33

You don't have any hpts do you? I got an extremely dark bfp at what was 5 days before my due period. I have no idea what DPO as I wasn't tracking it.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> You don't have any hpts do you? I got an extremely dark bfp at what was 5 days before my due period. I have no idea what DPO as I wasn't tracking it.

No, I don't have any or any way of getting some at least til tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh bugger.....


----------



## lisalee1

Never- Sounds like you're having an awesome 2ne tri! Glad those symptoms subsided. I know I am. I'm still vomiting in the morning only if I'm really hungry when I wake up. Need to get some crackers by my bed. I'm having a hard time keeping up with the appts. Health checks, nurse visits, blood work, etc. I think I have my next U/S on Oct 26. I am patiently waiting til then. As long as my stomach is getting bigger, I'm happy.

It's wonderful that your husband is showing his excitement about the baby. It's such a great feeling. My husband actually visited Babies R' Us WITHOUT me just to familiarize himself with the products. I was sooooo touched. It actually brought a tear to my eye. 

Bama- Yay for the symptoms! I hope they don't make you too sick. I know it's very reassuring tho.


----------



## Sweetz33

Mine is getting somewhat excited. I caught him the other day rubbing my tummy whispering to the baby while I was taking a nap haha. When I woke up he acted "tough" and said it is time to get up....BUSTED! Lol!


----------



## kanicky73

Angel- good to see you back! Yes I really do feel like this is AF but who knows at this point, I will just have to sit and wait now. Although if I dont wake up with full blow visit by AF then I may be leaning more towards IB.

Army- girl Im telling you I got a feeling these +OPK's arent LH surges! Have you read the poas website where they explain using OPK's for pregnancy tests?? Isnt this you second positive OPK since you thought you O'd??? 

Also girls just wanted to give my 2 cents on the whole prenatal vitamins thing. 
I found if I took them at night before bed that I wasnt bothered by them either way. As far as hard to swallow I did have that the last pregnancy so I bought the Isotonix prenatal and took OPC3. The OPC3 with it seemed to calms my nauseous stomach in the morning. On the days I just did not think I could drink it then I took it at night or after dinner. The Isotonix and OPC4 are a bit more expensive but really really helped with morning sickness big time. I usually suffer bad from it and it was almost non existant with my last one, I think it was the because of them.


----------



## armymama2012

kanicky73 said:


> Angel- good to see you back! Yes I really do feel like this is AF but who knows at this point, I will just have to sit and wait now. Although if I dont wake up with full blow visit by AF then I may be leaning more towards IB.
> 
> Army- girl Im telling you I got a feeling these +OPK's arent LH surges! Have you read the poas website where they explain using OPK's for pregnancy tests?? Isnt this you second positive OPK since you thought you O'd???
> 
> Also girls just wanted to give my 2 cents on the whole prenatal vitamins thing.
> I found if I took them at night before bed that I wasnt bothered by them either way. As far as hard to swallow I did have that the last pregnancy so I bought the Isotonix prenatal and took OPC3. The OPC3 with it seemed to calms my nauseous stomach in the morning. On the days I just did not think I could drink it then I took it at night or after dinner. The Isotonix and OPC4 are a bit more expensive but really really helped with morning sickness big time. I usually suffer bad from it and it was almost non existant with my last one, I think it was the because of them.

It is my second since I thought I o'd on cd 9 but FF says I didnt O until after my second surge on cd 12. Yeah, I have read that section of the poas site several times since I miscarried. That is a pretty slim amount of women who can actually get a positive OPK to predict pregnancy.


----------



## janelleybean

Army- I got my BFP 11 DPO and it was DARK, and well... you saw how high my numbers were.. maybe you have a positive result. Can you ask your hubby to maybe pick up a pregnancy test on his way home?

Those OPK sticks confuse me. Same with FF. IMO it just stresses me out because I get so confused.


----------



## janelleybean

I just ate a GIANT bowl of fresh tomatoes from the garden. They were delicious! I've been really craving tomatoes these last few days. Luckily there are enough to feed an army in the garden.


----------



## Sweetz33

Eww hate tomatoes. Took them off my salad last night and DH thought I was nuts! He said that is the best part of a salad!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Eww hate tomatoes. Took them off my salad last night and DH thought I was nuts! He said that is the best part of a salad!

That's because you're having a boy! My husband doesn't like tomatoes either. You two are weird!


----------



## MnJ

No, YOU'RE the weirdo, Janelley! Tomatoes are icky!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Nah...we are smart! Lol! Who wants to,eat something that doesn't know what food group it is in!? Fruit? Veggie? Omg...who knows lol


----------



## armymama2012

My whole family loves tomatoes. My daughter goes crazy over them. If she could read she would be so jealous. I will ask him Janelley, no guarantees since money is tight. Most likely by the time he gets home I would have already woke up and peed though.


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Nah...we are smart! Lol! Who wants to,eat something that doesn't know what food group it is in!? Fruit? Veggie? Omg...who knows lol

hahaha. Do you like watermelon?


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Nah...we are smart! Lol! Who wants to,eat something that doesn't know what food group it is in!? Fruit? Veggie? Omg...who knows lol
> 
> hahaha. Do you like watermelon?Click to expand...

Not really...


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Nah...we are smart! Lol! Who wants to,eat something that doesn't know what food group it is in!? Fruit? Veggie? Omg...who knows lol
> 
> hahaha. Do you like watermelon?Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...Click to expand...

You see... it's YOU that is the weird one. :winkwink: Watermelon is considered a fruit and a vegetable.


----------



## HisGrace

I hated tomatoes until I graduated from college. Tomatoes on sandwiches, tomatoes on chicken breasts and my all time favorite... tomatoes in scrambled eggs. Yummmmm!


----------



## MnJ

When do u get lab results, HisGrace?


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> My whole family loves tomatoes. My daughter goes crazy over them. If she could read she would be so jealous. I will ask him Janelley, no guarantees since money is tight. Most likely by the time he gets home I would have already woke up and peed though.

Pee in a cup.


----------



## janelleybean

HisGrace said:


> I hated tomatoes until I graduated from college. Tomatoes on sandwiches, tomatoes on chicken breasts and my all time favorite... tomatoes in scrambled eggs. Yummmmm!

Salsa and eggs is the way to go! So yummy! It's the only way I will eat my scrambled eggs.


----------



## Sweetz33

Y'all are making me hungry....telling DH to bring me home a salad haha


----------



## HisGrace

MnJ said:


> When do u get lab results, HisGrace?

Thursday. I go back Wednesday for my follow up test. They will only call sooner if it's bad news.


----------



## janelleybean

Hisgrace- You're going to get great news from them! Thursday seems so long to wait! They should have your levels by the time you go in on wednesday for your follow up.

AFM-I just got off the phone with the doctors office and I have an ultrasound scheduled for oct. 12th at 9 am. Even the lady looked at my numbers and she was telling me that her numbers tripled, but they weren't nearly as high as mine, but she said that they would definitely be able to see two babies if there are two babies in there. She has to ask the doctor if he wants me to go back for another blood test. I'm off to make chunky potato soup for dinner. Mmmm.


----------



## armymama2012

I love salsa on scrambled eggs. The last time we had watermelon it was too ripe and too soft. LOL I always pee in a cup, but dont know if it would still be good 3 hours later.


----------



## Sweetz33

DH is bringing me a salad home mmm......


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> I love salsa on scrambled eggs. The last time we had watermelon it was too ripe and too soft. LOL I always pee in a cup, but dont know if it would still be good 3 hours later.

I googled it. It says you can as long as you aren't waiting all day.


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> DH is bringing me a salad home mmm......

I think I just heard a whip crack. :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> DH is bringing me a salad home mmm......
> 
> I think I just heard a whip crack. :haha:Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I love salsa on scrambled eggs. The last time we had watermelon it was too ripe and too soft. LOL I always pee in a cup, but dont know if it would still be good 3 hours later.
> 
> I googled it. It says you can as long as you aren't waiting all day.Click to expand...

Do I have to refrigerate it? That's what the clinic here makes me do if I cant bring it in right away.


----------



## armymama2012

CMA AWARDS! Heck yeah! I'm a country girl!


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I love salsa on scrambled eggs. The last time we had watermelon it was too ripe and too soft. LOL I always pee in a cup, but dont know if it would still be good 3 hours later.
> 
> I googled it. It says you can as long as you aren't waiting all day.Click to expand...
> 
> Do I have to refrigerate it? That's what the clinic here makes me do if I cant bring it in right away.Click to expand...

It says you don't have to if it's just a few hours. If it's all day then they say to refrigerate it and bring it to room temperature before testing.


----------



## Krissy485

LOL Janelle way to get all bossy about getting army to test too funny! Oh and I LOVE tomatoes!!!! My parents have a HUGE garden of them and i go out and pick them and eat them right there love them! my kids not so much lol....The ones that gro her eare soo sweet ! also i love fried green tomatoes! we had a dog that was just really another kid here...and she loved fried green tomatoes to true story she used to flip out when my mom made them...we had her for 16 years before we had to put her down due to cancer...so sad that day i was 19 years old....i loved that damn dog lol...

sweetz-way to crack that whip....make that money dance lmao! my dh used to bring whoppers home to me on his way home from work when i was prego with first one...and he wonders why i gained 50lbs with him lmao....

army- cant wait to hear when you test!

afm....just waiting to turn crap in for school...getting settled in around here....dh started his new job today and was told he will get probably 18 hours of OT this week!!! but sad thing is we have ticket to see MSU play football this weekend at spartan stadium....my dad is buying the tickets from us now...i really wanted to go :sad: but money is good!!!


----------



## kanicky73

Ugh you all are killing me. Now I'm hungry!! No tomatoes here although if there were IDE be sliced up some mozzarella and basil to go with em! Yummy. 

Army I'm totally excited. Please keep us posted!


----------



## armymama2012

Having a sharp pain right above my right collarbone and cramping all over my abdomen, hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## MnJ

Have u guys ever shared personal info? Like real names... Location... Age... If u already have kids and their ages? I think it would be so interesting. Just curious...


----------



## armymama2012

I haven't shared my name unless they were mailing something to me. I have shared all the others you mentioned though.


----------



## lisalee1

MnJ said:


> Have u guys ever shared personal info? Like real names... Location... Age... If u already have kids and their ages? I think it would be so interesting. Just curious...

I believe a few of the ladies have shared their ages and locations. I am not aware of anyone sharing their name. I personally wouldn't share my name just based on the personal nature of the conversations.


----------



## janelleybean

My name is Janelle. I'm 27. I live in Nevada and I have a 2 year old son named Samuel. The love of my life, my best friend, and the best dad in the world is my husband Dan. I'm not afraid to share info with you ladies but if some crazy comes knocking on my door we've got problems. 

MnJ what about you?


----------



## MnJ

Thank you for sharing, Janelle!! I promise I have no interest in showing up at someone's door! My name is Misty. My DB is Jake, therefore MnJ. We live in Iowa. I am kind of one of those freaky reality show kind of stories lol. I am 38 and Jake is 25. Here's where it gets crazier... I was a teenage mom (obv with someone else at that time lol) so I have 2 daughters, pages 22 and 20. I had babies too young and now too old... in some people's minds. Oh well, thats me. Love me or hate me, it is what it is!!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> Thank you for sharing, Janelle!! I promise I have no interest in showing up at someone's door! My name is Misty. My DB is Jake, therefore MnJ. We live in Iowa. I am kind of one of those freaky reality show kind of stories lol. I am 38 and Jake is 25. Here's where it gets crazier... I was a teenage mom (obv with someone else at that time lol) so I have 2 daughters, pages 22 and 20. I had babies too young and now too old... in some people's minds. Oh well, thats me. Love me or hate me, it is what it is!!

Awe, ever since the beginning I've loved you! I think you're an awesome person and I've always said age is just a number and you can't put a number on love! I'm so happy you're pregnant with your boyfriend. Who cares what others think of you. At the end of the day, it's only you two and your little bean.


----------



## MnJ

U are the sweetest janelle!!! U sound like such a good mommy and wife, too. I wanna be just like u when I grow up!! :winkwink:


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> U are the sweetest janelle!!! U sound like such a good mommy and wife, too. I wanna be just like u when I grow up!! :winkwink:

Hahah. That's flattering. Thank you. Were you the one that was trying to get pregnant and so was your daughter? Did I imagine that?


----------



## MnJ

No, u did not imagine that. Yep, I found out after we decided to try that she had been. Now she has decided not to for a while and is instead concentrating on planning her wedding.


----------



## Sweetz33

I can't share my name or DH name due to the nature of our jobs and the personal nature of things shared on this site. (hope y'all understand) I am 33 he is 41. Have SS age 16, dd age 10. Live in Florida. Have 2 dogs and a cat...umm...I'm a spitfire that says what is on her mind 24/7/365. College educated and the epitome of a "sweet bitch". My DH is a hardworking, sweet (at times), stubborn as all get go, kinda guy. Despite all the crap he has done...for some reason I still love that dumbass lol!! Yeah...that about sums it up haha! Oh, my nickname is "Sweetz" not bc I'm sweet, but bc I used to always have some sort of candy on me at all times haha!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I'm Fiona hubby Tez (do any of you know Mr Toad of Wind in the Willows) well that describes my hubby not in looks:haha: but attitude he has always got a scheme up his sleeve and his next idea is the best, luckily I keep him grounded well I have had to be the boring one as bringing up two children on your own isn't always easy:flower:

I am degree educated (not that you would think it sometimes:haha:) but as you all know I work part time doing Avon this is due to me being a full time carer for my son who is autistic (so unfortunately I never got to use my degree):cry:

I have two dogs and a cat and I'm a granny to a hamster:haha:

Talking about grannies am I the granny of the group or is there someone older than 41 who acts like she's still 21:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AngelSerenity

Oh ladies I'm loving all the bios :winkwink::thumbup:. I am a little cautious about sharing loads due to where I live and our history in our little country but you know what, you only live once and in this day and age getting all my personal information is easier than me just posting it online on a forum:dohh:.

MnJ, I'm 38 as well, DH is 43 and called Kenny. We live in Northern Ireland which I have in my profile anyway. I've lived here all my life and yes through all the troubles, bombings and murders if any of you know about our wee country (wee means little in my neck of the woods) but I stay here all the same as it is a lovely country, things are moving forward and my friends and family are all here. Pity about the pants weather most of the time though!:growlmad:

I work in senior management in the not-for-profit sector, have a PgDip and dream of starting a Phd (which will never happen unless an employer sponsors me as fees are always on the rise:growlmad:). I'm not very intelligent, just stubborn and determined to do stuff, hence the perseverence after 6 :growlmad:MCs lol.

I have a DS at 22 months called Kyan and he is the light of our lives, carried after my first 3MCs.

My passion is motorsport, especially motorcycling and I used to compete in mountain biking and then motorcycling enduros. I hope to reignite this in the veterans category in years to come:wacko::winkwink::haha:.



And we have 2 cats and a dog!


Garie.... looks like you're the granny of the group at the moment:winkwink:


----------



## lpjkp

*Angel: *It's so lovely to read that you're back, and that you are coping as well as you can be in your situation...I have no doubt that, with your determination, you're next one is your little rainbow baby, I'm rooting for you x

*MnJ:* How exciting that would have been for mother and daughter to be pregnant at the same time?! My mom and my nan were in the hospital beds next to each other giving birth to my younger sister and my uncle at the same time (There's only a couple of days difference between their birth dates) and, as a result, my sister and uncle are like best friends!

*Armymama:* Is that OPK from after ovulation? If it is, I'm anxiously awaiting that pregnancy test, because I've heard that OPKs become positive if you're pregnant because LH is so similar to HCG! Good luck!x

*Janelleybean*: I think (Fingers crossed) that I've already congratulated you for your BFP, but I think a second congratulations are in order for those AWESOME HCG NUMBERS!!! How high are they?! You either have one extremely healthy sticky bean or two little ones snuggled up somewhere inside there!! Very excited and anxiously awaiting the outcome!

*HisGrace:* Good luck for those beta results on Thursday! I have every faith that everything is progressing ok!

*Lisalee:* ARGH! How exciting is it that you're finally showing?! You must be so happy!! All I have at the moment is bloat as if I'm 6 months gone...I've had a lot of ignorant comments like "Wow! You're going to be HUGE if your bump is that big already?!" from a stranger!! To put it simply, I WASN'T impressed and I set him straight!

Hello to all the other lovely laides, and can't wait to catch up with you all soon!

My Bio: I'm happy to share a little personal information with you all :) I'm Loren, 22 years old and living in London! I have a fantastic DH, who is the same age as me. I was in the middle of university training to become a vet but, after realising this wasn't the path for me, I'm completing my exit degree by December of this year in pre-clinical veterinary science...not sure what I'd like to do with my degree, but it looks like my first career will be mommy for a while anyway, which I'm more than happy with!
We are already a family of six, with 2 dogs, a cat and a rabbit! No children yet, so this one on the way will be our first!
University has taken up so much of the last 4/5 years of my life, that I seem to have no real interests anymore apart from reading for some downtime/to relax! I have a real passion for animals, however, and would like to base my future career along those lines!

*AFM today:* I feel like such a dumb worryhead! I've stupidly continued to take hpts until my first scan (This Saturday...yay!) and got extremely worried this morning when I took an IC and the second line was lighter than the control...I thought something bad was going to happen! After looking online, however, I read that once your levels of HCG reach around 30,000 hpts can't accurately detect hormone levwels properly anymore...I decided to test this by diluting my pee with water and BAM! the line is the darkest I've ever seen it! Needless to say, I'm now reassurred again that everything for now is still ok (See below!)

I've been feeling pretty awful these past few days, too, and that's mainly the reason I haven't been on. MS is in full swing and, no matter how much I wished for it, I feel so awful. It comes on in the morning and I heave for a few hours (Regardless of whether I've eaten or not!) and I only get a couple of hours relief before it returns again. I'm also having the worst heartburn and, for the first time in my life, migraines. I'd never heard of migraines during pregnancy, but I'm guessing it's because of the hormones? I keep having to tell myself off because, when I feel a little low, I convince myself I'm not strong enough to deal with all the things pregnancy will throw at me, but I'm hoping this is a normal emotion..

All in all, I'm extremely excited yet scared about my u/s on Saturday...we've wanted this for so long that I still feel in awe that it's finally happening for us, and I'm terrified that nothing is there, even though I've got all the evidence that there is!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0047.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lisalee1

LPJ- So excited about your U/S. You must be looking forward to it. Sorry about the MS. I told you not to wish for it b/c it's pretty awful! You have the same thing I did- morning AND late afternoon/evening sickness. I'm hoping this phase passes for you so you can enjoy the rest of the pregnancy. My symptoms started to fade around 9-10 weeks. So don't panic if that happens. It's because the placenta is taking over. 
Take care of yourself and try to eat when you can.


----------



## HisGrace

Bios are fun. I'm 30 and DH is 32. We will be celebrating our third anniversary next month. My husband and I are both auditors (guess where we met... LOL) and I run a natural hair and skin care line on the side. I don't know how morning sickness and mixing fragrances will work out, but I think I'll be fine.

ETA: I'm from Texas!


----------



## HisGrace

lpjkp -sorry your morning sickness is so rough. I'm wishing for it like you were. I hope things ease up pretty soon for you.


----------



## Krissy485

Bio's yay!

Well my name is Kristina age 27, Krissy is my nickname my whole life, please never call me kris only my parents and my brothers can get away with it i feel like a guy when i am called kris lol...my dh name is Josh also 27 and we have been together for over 7 years but only married for 5 months. Our oldest DS is Joshua and is going to be 6 yrs old in 2 days! i cant believe it! My middle child is my DD Avarie (prounounced Ava-ree) and is almost 4 1/2 years old and then my current baby is DS Jamison who just turned 3yrs old. There is 19months between #1 and #2 and 17 months between #2 and #3. my youngest is actually a pill baby, a wonderful surprise although i did cry for about 2 weeks because i didnt think i could handle another baby so soon. that is why i think it is so hard for me this time around that we still are not pregnant after a year of trying. But it is all good it will happen when it will is how i am now. But dont worry i wont leave you lovely ladies! I have a general associates degree, and my CNA but i am not working now because i am working on my BA in healthcare administration. I live in Michigan not too far from the state capitol of Lansing. 
Janelle-I have family in Nevada! they live in Perhump (i think that is howyou spell it) and have you ever heard of Primm, Nevada? My family actually founded that town! pretty cool huh?
who lived in Iowa again, sorry? I my brother inlaw lives outthere! 
Janelle- have you heard anything more from your doctor about another blood test?
Sweetz- my dh is stuborn to and can be a complete ass but i love him to and you are right i dont know why lol
Mnj- thanks for sharing!

sorry i am supper tired! this getting up at 4am to get dh off to work then again at 7am to get kids off to school is killing me lol...

afm-like i said i am at the it will happen when it will happen....am i in my ovulation window..yes...are we bding no...i have no clue what dh deal is but basically i am starting to feel like he never want to bd again and i keep trying to talk to him but he wont talk to me just kind of shurgs it off....makes me want to cry every time i come on to him and he says he just wants to sleep...scares me....idk.....well i got cleaning to do...but probably wont start till after i go get dd from school...oldest ds is in school all day and youngest ds is with my parents for the day so plenty of time to do stuff.....

see you lovely ladies later!


----------



## Sweetz33

A little hope for the lovely ladies with the horrible MS...I had it just as bad as you. The slightest thing would make me vomit. A smell, a sound, looking at certain things...it was awful. I puked daily and could only keep down ginger snaps, ritz crackers, peach juice and well...that was about it. Once I hit 12-13 weeks BAM! Gone! The only time I get nauseous is if I'm reallllllly hungry or if I see bodily fluids (but I always had a problem with that). It will get better!


----------



## janelleybean

It was so nice to read a little bit about you lovely ladies. I really enjoyed all of it. Thank you!

Angel- I've always wanted to go to Ireland. My in-laws are going there this year in November for the second time. I'm so jealous. 

Lpjkp- Thank you! They are pretty high. Everyone I have talked to is betting on twins. I still have yet to read/talk to someone who has had numbers even close to mine that had one baby. The only think that worries me in the back of my mind is a molar pregnancy, but I've read that there are symptoms to that, and I don't have any that I've read. So sorry to read about your morning sickness. I'm still waiting for mine to kick in.. I'm secretly hoping it doesn't, but if I am in fact having twins, I would be really surprised if it stayed away.

Krissy- I am familiar with Pahrump and Primm. They are near Vegas. You're family likes the heat! I lived in Vegas for a year and absolutely hated it! It's hot where I live, but it's not as hot as Vegas and this year I believe it only hit 102 once. Which is unusual, but I'm not going to complain. Krissy, are you living with your parents? That could cause your husband to be in his funk? Maybe he's just a little bit down that things didn't go the way he hoped with the job. I hope you two talk it out and you get to bedding!

Shefali- I see you, I hope you're feeling better and you got a BFP. :hugs:

To all the other ladies- Goodmorning/afternoon/evening. I hope you're enjoying today. 

AFM- My doctor doesn't want to do another blood test, he isn't concerned because my numbers more than doubled and they look like good numbers. So, I'm not too concerned, although it would have been nice to see just one more "holy shit" set of numbers. Guess I'll just have to wait for the ultra sound and be surprised. October 12th seems so far away!


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle, damn i wanted to see one more set of holy shit numbers to! Our first child was conceived while living with my parents....but my dh likes to point out that the most we bd was every time my parens went away on vacation....they are going away soon but it is the first weekend of october, the weekend af is due ugh!!!! and they are actaully going out to vegas probably for a long weekend just to get away lol...but yeah right now we are staying down stairs, our room is next to my moms and off the living room....we are fixing the up stairs so we can move up there but wont be done for a few weeks....but still damn i want to bd not just bc i want another baby i just want some of his bootttttyyyyy LMAO....but it is what it is.....
i am not a fan of hot but i am also not a fan of cold.....i like weather that is sunny and about 70 now where can i move that it is like that all year? lol

ok off to more cleaning!!!! gotta love having 7 people in one house!


----------



## Sweetz33

RAWR! Lol! Sprint is being a pain in the butt. Apparently there was some snafoo of sorts and they are saying I owe over $300 from an acct from 2009? One problem....I never had Sprint in 2009.....

RAWR! RAWR! I wanted to see more holy shit numbers too hehe


----------



## janelleybean

Sorry ladies. The only HS numbers that I'm rockin' now are the ones on the scale. I seriously think I'm going to put my scale in the closet and not dig it out for 5 years! I wonder if hormone fluctuation causes you to gain weight? Because I'm completely stumped over here. Oh well.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm the pregnant lady people hate....I'm loosing weight and everything is toning up haha


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, just got back from doing errands and it looks like my tests still aren't here and hubby wont go to Walmart and get me some .88 cent ones! Seriously starting to think someone just stole my tests from the mailroom!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok that's it.....anyone in ny that can bring army some?! Argh!! I swear if you don't have them by Friday I'm sending you some when I get paid lol


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Uh-oh, someone ticked Sweetz off! Pregnancy hormones are ramping up! I hope they get here so this suspense can end!


----------



## janelleybean

Seriously! Are you sure that your friend sent them to you? I know snail mail can take a while, but never this long. This is ridiculous. Next time you're out running errands you should pick one up. Or maybe ask a neighbor if they can pick you one up next time they are out. I don't see how you can go with out testing. I would be a wreck and demanding a test from someone.


----------



## armymama2012

I don't know or like any of my neighbors. They have yelled at me about my dog before. If we weren't basically out of gas, I would grab a stack of quarters and go get some cheapies from Walmart.


----------



## kanicky73

Ugh army I was so hoping to log on and see your bfp!! Your suspense is killing ME! Lol

I loved reading all the bios. Here's mine. My name is Nicole. Some of my friends call me Nicky. My dh's name is Mike. I am 39 and he will be 39 in December. Just because I am 9 months older than him he calls me his cougar........I don't find it funny. I have my ds from my high school sweetheart and he is now 19 years old. My dd breanna is 13 going on 22 and my youngest dd is 2 and her name is Caylee. We live in WI and my dh does gas meter work for the states energy company. I own a tanning salon with my beautiful sister. We live a pretty simple life. Haven't had a vacation in years but hoping to soon. I had my tubes ties when my oldest daughter was 2 and had a tubal reversal in 2009. Never really got to know my mother in law because when I met my dh she had just started with dementia and had stopped talking. She went downhill pretty quick and we lost her last September. She only got to meet her only grand baby a handful of Times. Caylee calls her angel grandma. My dh is an only child so to have one more and hopefully be a boy is really important as now his dad is fighting his 2nd round of cancer since losing his wife. Anyway. That's us in a nutshell. 

I love knowing everyone's first names and kids and such. Makes me really feel like I know all of you a little bit more. I really like the vast array of locations too!


----------



## kanicky73

armymama2012 said:


> I don't know or like any of my neighbors. They have yelled at me about my dog before. If we weren't basically out of gas, I would grab a stack of quarters and go get some cheapies from Walmart.

I'm bout ready to fed ex one to you!:wacko:


----------



## armymama2012

kanicky73 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know or like any of my neighbors. They have yelled at me about my dog before. If we weren't basically out of gas, I would grab a stack of quarters and go get some cheapies from Walmart.
> 
> I'm bout ready to fed ex one to you!:wacko:Click to expand...

LMAO, Just wait til Friday. I hate having this suspense!


----------



## Sweetz33

Sprint pissed me off lol!! Not to mention it is a poopy day today...bad rain storms. Boo!


----------



## kanicky73

armymama2012 said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know or like any of my neighbors. They have yelled at me about my dog before. If we weren't basically out of gas, I would grab a stack of quarters and go get some cheapies from Walmart.
> 
> I'm bout ready to fed ex one to you!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO, Just wait til Friday. I hate having this suspense!Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhhhhh Friday!!?? I'm like a kid on Xmas morning!


----------



## Krissy485

Army- I am in the same boat as everyone else...maybe we should set up a fund to put money in for army to go buy test? lol....oh well we are all big girls we can wait!

Kanicky- Sorry to hear about dh mom and dad....my dad had prostrate cancer in 2006 and thank god has been cancer free since but when he did get it it was stage 4 we were very lucky they even found it bc he was only 45 at the time. That was 6 yrs ago and since he has had no other cancers he is "cured" for now but we have a very strong family history of it. My grandma died from cancer when my oldest was almost 3 and he got very close to her. that was 3 years ago and he still remembers her and talks about her being in heaven....

Sweetz- For REAL???? omg your luck lately...you sound about like me if it wasnt for bad luck i would have no luck at all!!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Ha. So, I just calculated my hcg levels to see what they would be at if they were "doubling" at the same rate and today being 4 weeks 4 days, they would be 15,111. HA. Wonder where that number stands... with singletons and multiples.


----------



## HisGrace

It's four o'clock and my dr hasn't called yet. If I don't get a call by 6, then I take that to mean that my progesterone levels are fine. I sure hope they don't call me today.


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Ha. So, I just calculated my hcg levels to see what they would be at if they were "doubling" at the same rate and today being 4 weeks 4 days, they would be 15,111. HA. Wonder where that number stands... with singletons and multiples.

It stands at "holy crap that is high and you are having more then 1 kid"


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Ha. So, I just calculated my hcg levels to see what they would be at if they were "doubling" at the same rate and today being 4 weeks 4 days, they would be 15,111. HA. Wonder where that number stands... with singletons and multiples.
> 
> It stands at "holy crap that is high and you are having more then 1 kid"Click to expand...

You made me laugh.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehehe


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- I just did the pee in the Baking soda test, and not one fizzle.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! Girls!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Lol! Girls!

I really hope so. There are so many boys on both sides of the family. We need some girls to even the score!


----------



## HisGrace

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz- I just did the pee in the Baking soda test, and not one fizzle.

Is this a gender test? Pee and baking soda... hmmm... I wonder how this came to be. I'm assuming fizzies mean boy no fizzies mean girl?


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Ha. So, I just calculated my hcg levels to see what they would be at if they were "doubling" at the same rate and today being 4 weeks 4 days, they would be 15,111. HA. Wonder where that number stands... with singletons and multiples.

For a singleton pregnancy that would put your numbers in the range for anywhere from 6-8 weeks. For a multiple pregnancy your numbers would be in the range of 36 days from LMP (which I think means 3-4 weeks?).


----------



## armymama2012

Well if I am pregnant (please God let it be true) then the whole "things taste different" discussion you were having, now applies to me. I made Mexican rice (from a bag not scratch, I'm not that crafty in the kitchen yet) and chicken with bell peppers. And I usually really like the rice but I cant eat it tonight. It tastes like soap to me! Yuck! I guess it's a peanut butter and jelly night for me.


----------



## janelleybean

Yes HisGrace. Hurry go pee in a cup and then dump it into another cup with baking soda!

Army- Ah man.... I feel like I'm definitely having twins then. You know I ate some greek yogurt last night and it tasted funny, so I asked my husband to eat it and he said it tasted just fine, but it was tasting funky, so I made him eat it. Makes sense! GO BUY A TEST ALREADY!!!!!


Mmmm... I'm so making taco's and cauliflower mexican rice for dinner.


----------



## armymama2012

When I was pregnant with my son spaghetti and chocolate milk (two of my favorite things btw) made me throw up. With my daughter I lived off of chocolate milk, cereal, and turkey sandwiches with spicy mustard.


----------



## janelleybean

Yea, I can't really think of much that I don't like anymore. I have really been craving tomatoes though. I can't get enough of them. That's a little odd. I love tomatoes, but not nearly as much as I have been loving them. I've really been craving taco bell too. YUCK!


----------



## armymama2012

I was talking on the phone with Dh this morning and he said "steak" and I started salivating. I so wanted a hot roast beef sub from this place down the road but cant afford even little things like that right now.


----------



## Sweetz33

Normally I love chocolate. Reese's peanutbutter cups and snickers where my weakness...now both make my stomach turn. I'm loving red meat, milk, cereal and lately salad with cheese, onions, carrots and avocado....mmmm


----------



## armymama2012

Unless its in guacamole (which I've never tried while pregnant) I cant stomach avocado. It's just so bland and mushy to me. I decided to eat a bowl on cheerios instead since I've had pb &j so much this past week.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Normally I love chocolate. Reese's peanutbutter cups and snickers where my weakness...now both make my stomach turn. I'm loving red meat, milk, cereal and lately salad with cheese, onions, carrots and avocado....mmmm

I <3 both of those candies. Haven't had any lately though.


----------



## kanicky73

Krissy- that is awesome that your dad beat it and is continuing to beat it.Cancer is an ugly thing and can literally come out of no where. Aww thats heartwarming to know your little one still remembers your grandma. Hopefully he wont lose that memory as he gets older. The strange thing with my FIL is that while his wife was ill and in a nursing home slowly dying from dementia, he was diagnosed with colon cancer. So he had surgery and had a huge part of his colon removed. Then two months later his wife died. Then in June of this year he went back to the doc cause he was having issues with his lungs. He had a biopsy and found out he had lung cancer! He went in at the end of June and they removed half of his right lung. He didnt do so well at first, they couldnt get him off the ventilator so finally they ended up giving him a trachiotomy. Then while in the 2nd hospital he got MERSA!! Now hes in a rehab hospital and is still on a feeding tube but is up and around. Not sure when or if he will ever come home. The real kicker is the hospital hes at now is the same one where his wife died at. Different wing but still creepy for all of us!! Just hope he overcomes this! 

Army- that sounds promising. I dont know what it is but my gut is telling me this is your month. I sure hope I am right! 

AFM- I need some input ladies. Suuuper confused. So yesterday I had told all of you how I had some spotting. Well when I went to bed last night when I wiped there was bright red, a spot a little bit bigger than a quarter. So I was like ok the witch is here. So I put in a tampon. Woke up this morning, took it out and all that was on it was brown. So I took a test and BFN. Period is gone.................... nothing the entire rest of the day. WTH is going on????


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy- Sorry to hear about DH not wanting to BD. Next month, put him on a dry spell until just before your fertile window. By then, he'll want to jump your bones for sure. Also, I find that doing it everyday can be too much when TTC b/c it turns it into a chore. The guy might feel that's the only reason why you want to do it and mentally that turns them off. I was a little sneaky about mine as the hubby didn't know I was TTC (using OPKs). We did it about twice during our fertile window. That did the trick. 
I hope you get him to comply at least once. It just takes 1 good sperm! :)

Janelly- Your dinner sounds so tasty! Please send some to me!

Army- So excited about you testing soon! Don't make us wait too long. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I have decided this Saturday I am treating myself to a mani pedi...why? Because I deserve it damnit.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello gals, thought I would drop in and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## janelleybean

Hi BaybeeEm!! Where have you been? I haven't seen you on here in quite awhile! I hope all is well and I missed you!

Sweetz- I want a mani pedi! I'm going to save mine until I can't reach my toes anymore. If I'm having twins that will be here soon I'm guessing. Oh yea, and BOY!

Kanicky- That totally sound like IB. I would wait a couple of days and then test. My fingers are crossed for you! I really hope your FIL pulls through, that sounds like a hell of a lot for him to go through. Sounds like a real trooper though. :hugs:

Lisa- Sorry, no left overs. Maybe next time. :winkwink:

Army- When is AF due for you?!?!?!?!


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- I love mani pedis! When i was prego with dd i wanted my toe nails to look pretty for my cseciton so i called up a good friend of mine and asked if she would come over and paint my toe nails for me since i couldnt see let alone reach my feet anymore she said well how about i just take you to get a pedi I was like hell yeah! So there i was the day before my csection HUGE and getting my toes done...when the lady asked when i was due i got to smile really big and say i am having her tomorrow...then this past feb i got to take my dd to get her first mani pedi a few months before she turned 4 and she loved it! i have such a girly girl yay!

Lisa- thanks but yeah that wont work....to be honest with everyone it has been basically 2 MONTHS since we have had sex!!!! (warning TMI) i have seriviced him a few times thinking that well if i do that then maybe he would interested in full out sex again...but nothing...he pissed me off earlier about something and i got yelled him and said f*ck you oh wait you dont do that with your WIFE anymore! it scares me soooo much because when he cheated on me we didnt have sex for like 4 months! come to find out that for the last 2 of those 4 months he had screwing other girls while i was working the midnight shift. now all he is worried about his the fact the internet here sucks cuz we are in the middle of no where and he cant really play his video games...i said and like that is the end of the world and he goes yeah it is and i go why cuz you would actually have to spend time with me....

sorry about going on a rant i am just heart broken right now and like i said if he doesnt want another baby anymore just freaking tell me and i will be fine with that but this not touching me at all is killing me makes me feel like he is not attracted to me anymore....i dont know i have this sinking feeling lately cant put my finger on it but my gut is telling me its not good....

ok i should go before i really start going on and on and crying like a baby...all the kids are in bed so maybe a nice hot long shower will make me feel better.......doubt but a girl could wish!


----------



## Krissy485

Kanicky- Thanks! I really hope your FIL pulls through....i know after both my grandparents passed my dad said he feels like he is an orphin now..it is sad.....and dont worry we will never let him forget about his grandma...he likes to visit her grave and help my dad water the flowers and make it look pretty....


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- that is so sweet about your son visiting your grandma's grave. That's really upsetting about your husband. I know what it's like to always have that "thought" in the back of your mind that your partner is cheating when he doesn't want to have sex or take any interest with you. I really hope that's not the case. 2 months is a pretty long time though. Especially since you're getting him off and he's not returning the favor. That doesn't sound right.


----------



## MnJ

Hey chickies!!! I have so loved reading about you guys!! It is so interesting! Thank you all for sharing. I wasn't sure how anybody would feel about it but thought I'd throw it out there. 

Janelle - MUAH!! :kiss: Ur the shiz!! Can't believe we have to wait a freakin MONTH to see how many baybays are in there!! UGH!

Sweetz - Thanks for sharing what you could! Despite what you said, you definitely ARE sweet! You are always here supporting everybody and making us smile.. for example I quote... "It stands at "holy crap that is high and you are having more then 1 kid"" That cracked me up!!! 

Garfie - Hi Fiona!! Glad to hear I have someone close to my age!! Granny.. psshhtt.. you're only 3 years from me and I certainly don't feel like a granny! I wish you were closer as I'm an Avon customer. That's where I get my makeup and am needing to order some as a matter of fact! lol I beat you in the zoo aspect.. I have 2 dogs and 3 cats. Overboard? Yep lol

Angel - you shared your hubby's name but not yours. Was that on purpose? Yay you're 38 also!! So happy to have someone my age! Ireland is somewhere I've ALWAYS wanted to visit. I bet its BEAUTIFUL!! Tho rainy, right? I love love love the irish accent, too!

Lpkjp - Hi Loren, my bump buddy!! You're the young 'un in the group so far! Yet another thing we have in common (other than getting prego possibly the same day) is that growing up it was my dream to become a vet. I didn't think I could deal with the death and sorrow that would inevitably happen. I'm an animal lover! As I said earlier, I have 2 dogs and 3 cats. One of my dogs ended up with juvenile diabetes. He was only 4 when he was diagnosed. He'll be 9 in November and is still going strong! I figured out the best food and insulin level (2 shots a day) to get him regulated so he's still kickin! He did go blind from it of course but I don't think he knows it. Watching him, you'd never know he's blind as he just bulldozes his way around with no hesitation and most of the time no mishaps. Anyway, I'm so happy you're appt is the day after mine. Can't wait to compare notes and see exactly how close we are!

Krissy - Hi! Happy birthday to Joshua! I love your kids names. I'm the one in Iowa, by the way like your bro in law. Sorry about your bd troubles... hope it gets better. Maybe a little break would be good. Then seduce him with lingerie! woowoo!! lol

Army - I still have in IC hpts left.. I'd SO send you some!!! I don't know how you're staying so calm not being able to test!

Kanicky - Hi Nicole!! Another forum friend my age! Love it!! Well.. I AM a cougar lmao. I'm 13 years older than Jake. It doesn't seem like it though, he's mature for his age. His family all says he's always been told he has an "old soul". I also had kids with my high school sweetheart. Then married and divorced him. ALSO, one of my daughters' names is Brieanna! Funny! 

AFM - I did the pee/baking soda test and total fizz!! It got all foamy on top. I want a boy!!! I was really expecting nothing to happen so was pretty psyched when it did. Hopefully there's some truth to that test lol


----------



## MnJ

MizzPodd - Where have you gone?? Hope you're ok!!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- Sorry, you're going to have to wait that long. It should be here before you know it! I really want to know as well, but we must be patient. As for the baking soda thing, I really hope there is truth to it. I really want a girl and I know so does my husband. He's really worried about triplets. 


QUESTION:
Is gestational age the age from time of conception until now or the first day of your last period until now?


----------



## MnJ

But I don't WANNA be patient!!! :growlmad:

My understanding is gestational age is from conception. That's why I changed my ticker to what it is now. I ovulated on CD17 so I figure I'm 3 days later then what would be calculated (weeks wise) going by lmp.


----------



## MnJ

I just looked at my Fertility Friend app and I am 34dpo today. It sets my due date at May 8 by my ovulation date which makes me 6w6d but fetus age is 5 weeks it says.


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- what are you symptoms?


----------



## MnJ

At this point I'm just tired and my boobs are INSANE. Even taking a shower hurts. They are swollen and nips feel like they are rugburned lol. I had some nausea today before I ate lunch but I don't know really if that was ms related or something else. I haven't had ms so far. For the first couple of weeks I had cramps and constipation along with being tired and sore bbs. Those symptoms have gone away now though. Oh and peeing constantly is another one! I was up 3 times last night to pee!! Doesn't help the exhaustion! lol


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy- So sorry :( I had no idea that was going on. Does he know that you want another baby? Are you guys both "in" on the TTC plan? 
I hope you can have a talk with him so you can tell him how it makes you feel. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Hi BaybeeEm!! Where have you been? I haven't seen you on here in quite awhile! I hope all is well and I missed you!
> 
> Sweetz- I want a mani pedi! I'm going to save mine until I can't reach my toes anymore. If I'm having twins that will be here soon I'm guessing. Oh yea, and BOY!
> 
> Kanicky- That totally sound like IB. I would wait a couple of days and then test. My fingers are crossed for you! I really hope your FIL pulls through, that sounds like a hell of a lot for him to go through. Sounds like a real trooper though. :hugs:
> 
> Lisa- Sorry, no left overs. Maybe next time. :winkwink:
> 
> Army- When is AF due for you?!?!?!?!


If FF got my ovulation right then AF is due Saturday. If not then I'll say the 28th.


----------



## armymama2012

MnJ said:


> Hey chickies!!! I have so loved reading about you guys!! It is so interesting! Thank you all for sharing. I wasn't sure how anybody would feel about it but thought I'd throw it out there.
> 
> Janelle - MUAH!! :kiss: Ur the shiz!! Can't believe we have to wait a freakin MONTH to see how many baybays are in there!! UGH!
> 
> Sweetz - Thanks for sharing what you could! Despite what you said, you definitely ARE sweet! You are always here supporting everybody and making us smile.. for example I quote... "It stands at "holy crap that is high and you are having more then 1 kid"" That cracked me up!!!
> 
> Garfie - Hi Fiona!! Glad to hear I have someone close to my age!! Granny.. psshhtt.. you're only 3 years from me and I certainly don't feel like a granny! I wish you were closer as I'm an Avon customer. That's where I get my makeup and am needing to order some as a matter of fact! lol I beat you in the zoo aspect.. I have 2 dogs and 3 cats. Overboard? Yep lol
> 
> Angel - you shared your hubby's name but not yours. Was that on purpose? Yay you're 38 also!! So happy to have someone my age! Ireland is somewhere I've ALWAYS wanted to visit. I bet its BEAUTIFUL!! Tho rainy, right? I love love love the irish accent, too!
> 
> Lpkjp - Hi Loren, my bump buddy!! You're the young 'un in the group so far! Yet another thing we have in common (other than getting prego possibly the same day) is that growing up it was my dream to become a vet. I didn't think I could deal with the death and sorrow that would inevitably happen. I'm an animal lover! As I said earlier, I have 2 dogs and 3 cats. One of my dogs ended up with juvenile diabetes. He was only 4 when he was diagnosed. He'll be 9 in November and is still going strong! I figured out the best food and insulin level (2 shots a day) to get him regulated so he's still kickin! He did go blind from it of course but I don't think he knows it. Watching him, you'd never know he's blind as he just bulldozes his way around with no hesitation and most of the time no mishaps. Anyway, I'm so happy you're appt is the day after mine. Can't wait to compare notes and see exactly how close we are!
> 
> Krissy - Hi! Happy birthday to Joshua! I love your kids names. I'm the one in Iowa, by the way like your bro in law. Sorry about your bd troubles... hope it gets better. Maybe a little break would be good. Then seduce him with lingerie! woowoo!! lol
> 
> Army - I still have in IC hpts left.. I'd SO send you some!!! I don't know how you're staying so calm not being able to test!
> 
> Kanicky - Hi Nicole!! Another forum friend my age! Love it!! Well.. I AM a cougar lmao. I'm 13 years older than Jake. It doesn't seem like it though, he's mature for his age. His family all says he's always been told he has an "old soul". I also had kids with my high school sweetheart. Then married and divorced him. ALSO, one of my daughters' names is Brieanna! Funny!
> 
> AFM - I did the pee/baking soda test and total fizz!! It got all foamy on top. I want a boy!!! I was really expecting nothing to happen so was pretty psyched when it did. Hopefully there's some truth to that test lol

LOL You are sweet. Hold onto that thought in case I dont have any by Monday! LOL I'm not as calm as I seem. DH has asked me to only check this site 5x a day since I've been checking it 15x a day. LOL I will honor his request.


----------



## MnJ

Seriously Armymama, I can put some in the mail tomorrow!!


----------



## Krissy485

Lisa- Thanks...I try talking about it everyday with him! we were even at one of my closet girlfriends house saturday, he used to work with her, and she asked if we were going to try again and i said i want to but i dont know what he wants he wont tell me for sure and she looks at him and goes well josh and all he said was you gotta put me on the spot like that...every time i ask him alone he changes the subject i dont know if it is just because it has been over a yr we have been trying and all we have to show is 2 mc and he is scared or what but i feel like he blames me....he wont freaking talk to me he is so emtionally stunted it is not funny!!! every time i lay down next to him at night anymore i just want to cry and sometimes i actually do and he has no clue and if he does he dont say anything...honestly ladies dont know how much longer i can go on like this it is killing me!!!!


----------



## kanicky73

MnJ said:


> Hey chickies!!! I have so loved reading about you guys!! It is so interesting! Thank you all for sharing. I wasn't sure how anybody would feel about it but thought I'd throw it out there.
> 
> Janelle - MUAH!! :kiss: Ur the shiz!! Can't believe we have to wait a freakin MONTH to see how many baybays are in there!! UGH!
> 
> Sweetz - Thanks for sharing what you could! Despite what you said, you definitely ARE sweet! You are always here supporting everybody and making us smile.. for example I quote... "It stands at "holy crap that is high and you are having more then 1 kid"" That cracked me up!!!
> 
> Garfie - Hi Fiona!! Glad to hear I have someone close to my age!! Granny.. psshhtt.. you're only 3 years from me and I certainly don't feel like a granny! I wish you were closer as I'm an Avon customer. That's where I get my makeup and am needing to order some as a matter of fact! lol I beat you in the zoo aspect.. I have 2 dogs and 3 cats. Overboard? Yep lol
> 
> Angel - you shared your hubby's name but not yours. Was that on purpose? Yay you're 38 also!! So happy to have someone my age! Ireland is somewhere I've ALWAYS wanted to visit. I bet its BEAUTIFUL!! Tho rainy, right? I love love love the irish accent, too!
> 
> Lpkjp - Hi Loren, my bump buddy!! You're the young 'un in the group so far! Yet another thing we have in common (other than getting prego possibly the same day) is that growing up it was my dream to become a vet. I didn't think I could deal with the death and sorrow that would inevitably happen. I'm an animal lover! As I said earlier, I have 2 dogs and 3 cats. One of my dogs ended up with juvenile diabetes. He was only 4 when he was diagnosed. He'll be 9 in November and is still going strong! I figured out the best food and insulin level (2 shots a day) to get him regulated so he's still kickin! He did go blind from it of course but I don't think he knows it. Watching him, you'd never know he's blind as he just bulldozes his way around with no hesitation and most of the time no mishaps. Anyway, I'm so happy you're appt is the day after mine. Can't wait to compare notes and see exactly how close we are!
> 
> Krissy - Hi! Happy birthday to Joshua! I love your kids names. I'm the one in Iowa, by the way like your bro in law. Sorry about your bd troubles... hope it gets better. Maybe a little break would be good. Then seduce him with lingerie! woowoo!! lol
> 
> Army - I still have in IC hpts left.. I'd SO send you some!!! I don't know how you're staying so calm not being able to test!
> 
> Kanicky - Hi Nicole!! Another forum friend my age! Love it!! Well.. I AM a cougar lmao. I'm 13 years older than Jake. It doesn't seem like it though, he's mature for his age. His family all says he's always been told he has an "old soul". I also had kids with my high school sweetheart. Then married and divorced him. ALSO, one of my daughters' names is Brieanna! Funny!
> 
> AFM - I did the pee/baking soda test and total fizz!! It got all foamy on top. I want a boy!!! I was really expecting nothing to happen so was pretty psyched when it did. Hopefully there's some truth to that test lol

Awww you little cougar you. We sure have a lot in common!


----------



## janelleybean

Army- honor my request and go buy a pregnancy test before monday! 

MnJ- My symptoms are spot on with yours. 

Krissy- I'm sorry you're feeling this way, but if I were you and I'm not, but I would sit down and talk with your husband about how you feel, if he tries to change the subject change it back. Don't let him intimidate you. You have every right to put your foot down and let him know how you feel whether he wants to hear it or not.


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> Army- honor my request and go buy a pregnancy test before monday!
> 
> MnJ- My symptoms are spot on with yours.
> 
> Krissy- I'm sorry you're feeling this way, but if I were you and I'm not, but I would sit down and talk with your husband about how you feel, if he tries to change the subject change it back. Don't let him intimidate you. You have every right to put your foot down and let him know how you feel whether he wants to hear it or not.

Except for that freaky tomato craving.. EWWWWW!!! I imagine your symptoms will get stronger faster due to the :twingirls: growing in there!! hee hee


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- I know that is what needs to be done but i am so a nonconfrontational person its not funny......i also think that a part of me is afraid to know how he truely feels...i soo need to go see a shrink!!!! I have been trying my best to give him time but his time is about up i dont mean that i want to leave him or anything like that but he needs to get his head out of his ass and be part of this relationship is what i am saying....

Army- TEST lol....i wanna POAS so bad so do it for me lol


----------



## Krissy485

I agree with Mnj it is for sure twins in there and also i hope you got two girls...i love my boys and they really are much easier to take care of...but i love dressing my girl up and doing her hair! she is our princess and she knows it lol


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Army- honor my request and go buy a pregnancy test before monday!
> 
> MnJ- My symptoms are spot on with yours.
> 
> Krissy- I'm sorry you're feeling this way, but if I were you and I'm not, but I would sit down and talk with your husband about how you feel, if he tries to change the subject change it back. Don't let him intimidate you. You have every right to put your foot down and let him know how you feel whether he wants to hear it or not.

LOL HisGrace said she is buying me some because she wants to. I told her I wasn't going to ask because I don't like pressuring people but she said that she had made up her mind. LOL.


----------



## janelleybean

Army- Alright! So, when are you going to test?

MnJ- There is nothing wrong with a tomato craving. I LOVE TOMATOES!!! I've heard with twins that your symptoms are really strong... that's why I'm waiting for the morning sickness to kick my ass. For some reason though, I'm really starting to think there is only one in there.:wacko: Denial! 

Krissy- I hate to break it to you, but if you go and see a shrink they are going to tell you to share your feeling with him. Maybe you could write him a letter and give it to him in the morning before he goes to work, that way he will have all day to reflect on it. I've done that a few times with my husband. That way you can really think about what you want to say.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Army- Alright! So, when are you going to test?
> 
> MnJ- There is nothing wrong with a tomato craving. I LOVE TOMATOES!!! I've heard with twins that your symptoms are really strong... that's why I'm waiting for the morning sickness to kick my ass. For some reason though, I'm really starting to think there is only one in there.:wacko: Denial!
> 
> Krissy- I hate to break it to you, but if you go and see a shrink they are going to tell you to share your feeling with him. Maybe you could write him a letter and give it to him in the morning before he goes to work, that way he will have all day to reflect on it. I've done that a few times with my husband. That way you can really think about what you want to say.

I will test whenever some of the tests get here!


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> Army- Alright! So, when are you going to test?
> 
> MnJ- There is nothing wrong with a tomato craving. I LOVE TOMATOES!!! I've heard with twins that your symptoms are really strong... that's why I'm waiting for the morning sickness to kick my ass. For some reason though, I'm really starting to think there is only one in there.:wacko: Denial!
> 
> Krissy- I hate to break it to you, but if you go and see a shrink they are going to tell you to share your feeling with him. Maybe you could write him a letter and give it to him in the morning before he goes to work, that way he will have all day to reflect on it. I've done that a few times with my husband. That way you can really think about what you want to say.

Ok, Janelley. U just keep telling yourself that.... :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Army- Alright! So, when are you going to test?
> 
> MnJ- There is nothing wrong with a tomato craving. I LOVE TOMATOES!!! I've heard with twins that your symptoms are really strong... that's why I'm waiting for the morning sickness to kick my ass. For some reason though, I'm really starting to think there is only one in there.:wacko: Denial!
> 
> Krissy- I hate to break it to you, but if you go and see a shrink they are going to tell you to share your feeling with him. Maybe you could write him a letter and give it to him in the morning before he goes to work, that way he will have all day to reflect on it. I've done that a few times with my husband. That way you can really think about what you want to say.
> 
> I will test whenever some of the tests get here!Click to expand...

I swear I'm about to overnight you some haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane....you have at least 2 (maybe more) *DUCKS*


----------



## janelleybean

If every one sends Army some tests she bound to receive someones.

Sweetz- I don't know I just have that gut feeling there is only one.. We'll see only time will tell.


----------



## Sweetz33

With those numbers, if there is only 1.... You are farther along then you think!!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> With those numbers, if there is only 1.... You are farther along then you think!!

Yea, everyone keeps telling me that, but since we've been trying to conceive I've written down every day my period started. All the way back to April. I wish I had my hcg levels from when I was pregnant with my son. It's just hard to believe with no morning sickness. You would think with twins I would have started feeling sick weeks ago.


----------



## Sweetz33

Not necc. Some people don't feel morning sickness at all...lucky *******s lol oops! sorry did I say that out loud? Let's blame that little outburst on my raging hormones....yeah.......that's it...rofl


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol I got sensored by bNb hehe....it was purely in a joke form so no one get their panties in a bunch lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! :happydance:

The cause of my horrible headaches has been found! Caffeine withdrawal!! I tried tylenol, heat, ice packs, massage, drinking water, etc...nothing...Had DH bring me home some soda. Drank half of the bottle (20oz not 2L) and BAM! Headache gone! I'm going to call docs tomorrow and see if they have an alternative to drinking caffeine as I don't want to put that into baby every day as that seems mean and selfish. I'm just happy I'm going to be able to get a good nights sleep bc my head isn't booming! Oh happy day!!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL No need to start a HPT fund or everyone to send me some tests. I dont want to feel like the universal HPT receiver. It makes me guilty when people give me things because of pressure. I'm not one to ask for favors.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

So it's official I am the granny of the bunch :haha: oh and by the way I am also a cougar:winkwink: or he's my toyboy which ever way you want to look at it :happydance:

Mnj - Shame you do live a little bit far for me to deliver :cry: however inside info buy that AF-33 the new skin cream and it will keep you a sexy cougar (I have tried it - the alternative to botox) and I have to say I love it.

Army - Damn if I lived closer I would deliver some tests to you - as you can imagine I have quite a few - hey maybe I could drop off some Avon to Mnj and you some tests:winkwink:

Sweetz - Love how you got your nickname - my nickname at school was not quite so cute it was "squeaky" cos I had a high pitched voice :haha: and the embarrasing thing is someone on face book put up hi squeaky hows you? - well hubby did laugh because he said I don't so much squeak as squawk now :winkwink:

Janelley - How can you think there is just one in there - deff denial:happydance:

Krissy - Aw hun BIG :hugs: sorry you are having problems I agree with Jane put it all down in a letter or maybe make a list of what you like and don't like about hubby (make sure you destroy it) and that is kinda like getting your feelings out there too:hugs:

Ok ladies time to shoot again - been busy with my Avon I now have a stack of ironing to do.:cry:

Laters

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Morning ladies!

Garfie - LOVE your nickname! So cute!

Krissy - my DH was similar to yours. After we lost our angel last October he became very cynical. Very mean towards me. Even at one point blamed me for the loss. When I shared that I wanted to try again...he made it clear he didn't. In th beginning to get him to bd with me was nearly impossible, and when he did, he would always "pull out". It really hurt me. I sat down with him, expressed my hurt...he didn't take it well right away. A few days later he apologized. He came clean and said deep down he blamed himself, and lashed out bc he was so sad. I said it was neither of our faults. I backed off on the ttc talk, he eased up. Ten months after my mc, I got my bfp. He was skeptical at first bc of fear. Now a days (since we are past what he calls "the danger zone" - first 12 weeks) he is very excited. Rubs my tummy, talks to baby, etc. Men are complex creatures that really suck at showing feelings. Us as woman need to be the strong ones when it comes to that. Sorry for the novel, but I can relate. Best of luck to you!

Army - how fast will mail go up the coast? Hahaha!

Jane - toooooootally had a dream about you last night. We were meeting up for some God unknown reason (lol) and you had two toddler boys in tow. :happydance: lol

Where are our MIA girls? Storked? Bama? All the rest? Where the heck are ya?

AFM - last night I slept more than 2 hrs straight!! Yay! ^_^ no headache!! Woke up w/o one too!! It's amazing what a bit of caffeine can do. I never knew how much I depended on it.

Hey look! I'm an orange! Mmmm...orange.....dangit....don't these ticker people know,that subliminal food messages give us cravings?! Damnit...now I want an orange....makes me sound canabalistic rofl!!

On a random note....a "funny" I read this morning...

"In bed: It's 6am. Close your eyes for 5 minutes, it's 7:45."
"At work:It's 1:30. Close your eyes for 5 minutes, it's 1:31."

How true is that? Haha!


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> Yay! :happydance:
> 
> The cause of my horrible headaches has been found! Caffeine withdrawal!! I tried tylenol, heat, ice packs, massage, drinking water, etc...nothing...Had DH bring me home some soda. Drank half of the bottle (20oz not 2L) and BAM! Headache gone! I'm going to call docs tomorrow and see if they have an alternative to drinking caffeine as I don't want to put that into baby every day as that seems mean and selfish. I'm just happy I'm going to be able to get a good nights sleep bc my head isn't booming! Oh happy day!!

Sweets I had the same problem with headaches. Especially in my 2nd trimester. When I talked o my OB she said drink a soda a day. She said one won't hurt. It saved me big time!


----------



## kanicky73

Morning ladies. So it appears as though AF has shows but again it's really only there when I wake up and then nothing pretty much all day. I have little to no cramping and noticed this morning that it's more orange now in color rather than red. I googled It and it said the presence of cm can cause the orange look. Weird! Never had that before. AF is officially due on Thursday so I'm not counting any of this as the beginning of AF until its a full flow. Is this wrong or should I be counting the first day I saw bright red? Even though it went away. Oh and still bfn on IC. I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant but just having a weird period :-(


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF pushed back ovulation again but I am already a full degree above their cover line. Well if they are right about ovulation then I don't have much of a chance. We BD'd the three days before and day of ovulation but havent BD'd after. Cervix is now low and closed. Isn't that odd at only 3 DPO? 

Sweetz- it would usually only take 3 days.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl, MizzPodd, Janelleybean, HisGrace and A Surprise lady :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :wohoo: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Nothing EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby:1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:


September BFP's Lovely Ladies:

MizzPodd: Tested September 7 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:fatigue, heartburn, headaches, slight nausea, pinching in left ovary area for 2 weeks on and off, sudden cravings, increased appetite and just that feeling of knowing! lol / :baby: 1st HB

Janelleybean: Tested: September 12 :bfp: :happydance: / Symtpns: Sore Boobs, cramps/ :baby: 1st HB: 

HisGrace:Tested: September_ :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB

A Surprise lady: Tested September 17th :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:




SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:

Hopestruck: taking a break :M.I.A :shrug:

Kanicky: 6 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date: September 12th

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: 3 DPO TWW :coffee: Testing: September 28th




Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Garfie: CD 2 / AF arrived :dohh:

Storked: CD 4/ Waiting to "O" :winkwink:

Angelserenity: CD2/ Waiting to "O" :thumbup:

Shefali83:CD/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:


----------



## armymama2012

Never- sorry for so many corrections but I am only 3 DPO today. Back to testing on the 28th. :(


----------



## MnJ

Never - a surprise lady??


----------



## Sweetz33

A surprise lady? Who is that? Enquiring minds NEEEEED to know haha!! 

Army...FF is messing with you....not cool pick a dang DPO day already FF!! :growlmad:


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- Does Avon having anything for dark spots on the face that works?! When I was pregnant with my son I got all these dark splotches on my face. They have lightened up a bit, but they make me all self conscious and stuff.

Garfie- I don't know it's just a gut feeling. I can't explain it.:winkwink:

Sweetz- So, were the boys the same age or was one older? Because I already have a son... I wouldn't mind another one, but I WANT A GIRL! I always get so flattered when I hear that people dream of me. :blush:

Kanicky- That's strange. I remember when I had my MC, it was orange. I called the doctor all confused because it wasn't red, but it wasn't pink, it was orange. Don't let that discourage you though. It could be anything! Don't count your self out until you get a full flow. I hope it's nothing more than your little bean really burrowing down. Fingers crossed!:thumbup:

Army- You have officially made me dislike FF. On the brighter side, I'm not too sure we bed on O day either. How can FF say you O'd later when you've gotten all these positive OPK's?!?! ugh... I'm so confused!!:dohh:

Never- Hi!!

I agree with sweetz, where is Bama, Storked, Aspe, Shefali, MizzPodd....and anyone else I've missed? :shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

They looked the same age to me Jane! Same height and looked identical.


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> They looked the same age to me Jane! Same height and looked identical.

......but I want a girl. :cry: 


I will seriously be so butt hurt if I find out I'm having twin boys. Don't get me wrong I would love to have another son, but COME ON! Really?! Really. Can't catch a break at all. 

I had a dream the other night that one of my friends was pregnant. I called her last night and told her and she got REALLY quiet. I thought it was funny see because her husband just had a vasectomy. Well, I guess her period is 3 days late and he isn't shooting blanks yet. I couldn't help but laugh my ass off when she told me that. I was making jokes the rest of the conversation. She was complaining about just wanting to sit down and put her feet up, and I would joke, "because your feet hurt...." "...because you're pregnant?" She didn't like that too much. So, then I started joking how fun it would be to be pregnant together again, because we were both pregnant with out sons. She started to warm up and enjoy the thought that she might be pregnant. So I threw in the whole, "...with twins" Yea, I'm definitely on the shit list, but it was soooo fun. :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol!


----------



## armymama2012

Janelley- This happens every cycle with FF. I always get 3 series of +OPKs and it always says I didn't officially ovulate until the last surge.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> Janelley- This happens every cycle with FF. I always get 3 series of +OPKs and it always says I didn't officially ovulate until the last surge.

That's annoying. I would kick FF to the curb and just BD. Doesn't that drive you nuts? I would be so annoyed. So do you think you O the last surge every time? Even with all the positive OPK's?


----------



## Sweetz33

I stopped using FF when it said I ovulated the day before I got af.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Janelley- This happens every cycle with FF. I always get 3 series of +OPKs and it always says I didn't officially ovulate until the last surge.
> 
> That's annoying. I would kick FF to the curb and just BD. Doesn't that drive you nuts? I would be so annoyed. So do you think you O the last surge every time? Even with all the positive OPK's?Click to expand...

Well according to how long my cycles are, it seems to be that way. And the next 36 days will be hard with BDing since hubby is on 24-hour duty basically every 2 days. So we might just get to BD 2x a week instead of our normal 5x. Also, lately with the schedule change he has been way too tired to BD and I'm crampy so I don't want to be on top.


----------



## HisGrace

army - that would completely frustrate me, too. Does ff only go by temps?

janelle - i hope at least one of those babies you're carrying is a girl. Your house will be full of boys. Do you have any pets?

Never - :wave: hope all is well.

A special lady - spill it! We wanna know!

AFM - never heard from the doctor yesterday and they haven't called this morning so I take it my progesterone is looking good. I'm going in for my second round of bloodwork now. I'm hoping if I make it before lunch, they will get my results in by this afternoon but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## janelleybean

I can't help but be super nervous today. I was this far along when I miscarried. These stupid cramps don't help! But these super sore boobs are cheering me up. I hope this baby sticks.


----------



## HisGrace

janelleybean said:


> I can't help but be super nervous today. I was this far along when I miscarried. These stupid cramps don't help! But these super sore boobs are cheering me up. I hope this baby sticks.

With those numbers I'm sure you've got at least a couple sticky beans. :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace, No I have FF to go by CM, temps, and basically everything except for OPKs. If I had it set to go by OPKs then my body would confuse the website, lol!


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks HisGrace. We do have one dog and she is a girl. Another reason I want a girl is because, I'm not sure if any of you ladies have noticed, but when you go shopping for clothes there is a rinky dinky tiny section for boys and the rest of the store is for girls! I really want to name her after my grandma too. She was my closest friend growing up and I really miss her. My son's middle name is a family name on my husband's side and I want to give my daughter my grandmas name.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> HisGrace, No I have FF to go by CM, temps, and basically everything except for OPKs. If I had it set to go by OPKs then my body would confuse the website, lol!

I would trust my body over a website. I found the only thing that I could really rely on was CM and CP.


----------



## armymama2012

We want another boy. We already have a name picked out. If we get pregnant with a girl though it'll be hard since we have a last name that I don't think many Biblical names go well with. And we have vouched never to reuse the names we had picked out for the baby we miscarried.


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> HisGrace, No I have FF to go by CM, temps, and basically everything except for OPKs. If I had it set to go by OPKs then my body would confuse the website, lol!
> 
> I would trust my body over a website. I found the only thing that I could really rely on was CM and CP.Click to expand...

Me too...my temps go all over the place.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> HisGrace, No I have FF to go by CM, temps, and basically everything except for OPKs. If I had it set to go by OPKs then my body would confuse the website, lol!
> 
> I would trust my body over a website. I found the only thing that I could really rely on was CM and CP.Click to expand...

Well if I went by that, I get about 2 days of Watery CM and 7 days of EWCM a month. Plus, right now my cervix would indicate that my AF is right around the corner because it is low and closed.


----------



## janelleybean

I was just saying it's worked to let me know when I'm ovulating. I never really checked it after that. According to FF, the time it said I was ovulating my cervix was closed like fort knox. I'm pretty sure I was already pregnant at that time though.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, sorry. I dont mean to sound crabby. I guess I am a little testy because I dont know what is going on with the tests I was supposed to get and DH's schedule changes.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, sorry. I dont mean to sound crabby. I guess I am a little testy because I dont know what is going on with the tests I was supposed to get and DH's schedule changes.

I don't think you sounded crabby at all. I'm just as frustrated for you! I think we all are. We want to see that you have a BFP and the suspense is killing us. Has the mail arrived today? Maybe today will be the day. Sorry about your husbands schedule change. That's got to be rough. I hope you get some sort of test in the mail soon. :flower:


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, sorry. I dont mean to sound crabby. I guess I am a little testy because I dont know what is going on with the tests I was supposed to get and DH's schedule changes.
> 
> I don't think you sounded crabby at all. I'm just as frustrated for you! I think we all are. We want to see that you have a BFP and the suspense is killing us. Has the mail arrived today? Maybe today will be the day. Sorry about your husbands schedule change. That's got to be rough. I hope you get some sort of test in the mail soon. :flower:Click to expand...

Mail should be here in about 10 minutes since I looked out the window and saw the mail truck.


----------



## Sweetz33

[-o&lt; pleeeeaassseesee may the tests be there!!


----------



## shefali83

hello ladies i am back home from the hospital. The surgery didnt go as expected.. bleeding from the operated area wasnt stopping so had to stay overnight. Its less now but still there. 

Af due tomo.I am 13 dpo. I tested yesterday at 12dpo when i got back home. got a very very very faint pink line but not immediately.. but i tested today and all bfns. yesterdays pink line is still there on that IC. dont know what to think of it! chemical maybe?

EDIT:I think all ICs used were 10miu


----------



## HisGrace

Shefali - how sensitive were the other tests you took? it could be that the ic is more sensitive and you're just too early along for the other test to pick it up.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I'm seriously ticked off! Still no tests!


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace said:


> Shefali - how sensitive were the other tests you took? it could be that the ic is more sensitive and you're just too early along for the other test to pick it up.

10 miu i think, used ICs to check. dont have any other test to check rightnow.


----------



## janelleybean

Hi Shefali! How are you feeling?! We missed you, I hope everything is going okay now. Did you take a low dose aspirin this cycle? I can't remember if you started doing that or not...either way, if you were that could have been what was causing you to bleed. I hope you get a BFP. I would wait a couple of days and test again. Fingers crossed for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

If I get the tests from somewhere tomorrow, should I test or wait til next week?


----------



## Sweetz33

:test: lol


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> :test: lol

LOL I'll test whenever I get some and then wait 3 days and test again if its a BFN.


----------



## HisGrace

shefali83 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Shefali - how sensitive were the other tests you took? it could be that the ic is more sensitive and you're just too early along for the other test to pick it up.
> 
> 10 miu i think, used ICs to check. dont have any other test to check rightnow.Click to expand...

Oh, i read that wrong. I thought the pos was an ic and the others were a different kind. Sorry, I blame it on this Texas heat.


----------



## MnJ

Sneaking on real quick at work to ask a question. Does anybody have any good home zit remedies? Pretty sure my face decided one nose wasn't enough and I should grow a 2nd one next to it. Help!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> Sneaking on real quick at work to ask a question. Does anybody have any good home zit remedies? Pretty sure my face decided one nose wasn't enough and I should grow a 2nd one next to it. Help!

Oh! I know one!!!! Crush up an aspirin and mix it with some water to make a paste. Put it on your zit over night. That and you can dab it with some visine, that will reduce the redness during the day.


----------



## Sweetz33

I use baby wipes throughout the day to clean the oils and dirt off


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> Hi Shefali! How are you feeling?! We missed you, I hope everything is going okay now. Did you take a low dose aspirin this cycle? I can't remember if you started doing that or not...either way, if you were that could have been what was causing you to bleed. I hope you get a BFP. I would wait a couple of days and test again. Fingers crossed for you! :hugs::hugs:

hi dear..not feeling too good.. Stitches down there suck big time. Cant sit , cant walk properly.. I am also blaming the bleeding on the baby aspirin. Took it for ten days this cycle. Stopped 4 days before the surgery. I missed you all so much ! Lurked on and off..


----------



## shefali83

Lol thats ok :) so what so u think about the tests now


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> I use baby wipes throughout the day to clean the oils and dirt off

Doesn't that work wonders?! I loooooved it during my son's pregnancy. It's the only thing that kept my face clear.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm out and don't get paid until Friday...I feel gross lol


----------



## kanicky73

Shefalia! My cycle buddy! I've been worried. So glad you're home. Not glad your not feeling better. I think the faint line is promising. I agree wait a day and test again. I'm crossing my fingers for you!

Army- are you kidding!?!! TEST! Lol

I will catch up more later. Gotta take a shower while the little one naps or I won't get one today.


----------



## armymama2012

Still haven't gotten any tests but will test once I get some. Where is stroked? I miss her!


----------



## HisGrace

Shefali - wait and test again in a few days. how long before you're back up and moving around?

Sweetz - I must try that baby wipes trick. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing good! I ended up going in to the dr today with back pain & they did an early ultrasound, which I am glad! Baby is doing good! Heart rate of 130 & measuring 2 days behind but that is completely okay! Will still go to the dr next Friday for the official appointment! 

Hope all of you ladies are doing well! Just wanted to pop in and do a small update! Will try to catch up more later!


----------



## MnJ

Bama - Yay for early scan! Jealous! Glad all is well tho! So is ur ticker right or are u 6w4d?


----------



## bamagurl

They said they wouldn't change the date just yet since it was only a few days off.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Bama! 

Question ladies...my OCD just took over and I spent the last hour meticulously cleaning the bathroom with bleach and fabuloso....that won't hurt me right? I had the fan on in there, door open. I swear sometimes I hate my damn OCD. It saw what looked like a booger and a few of DH stubble hairs and it went nuts. I cleaned every nook and cranny. Argh.....


----------



## armymama2012

I read that as long as you aren't cleaning with bleach for more than 2 hours in a poorly ventilated area it should affect the baby.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok cool the I should be fine. *whew*


----------



## armymama2012

Yep, you had plenty of ventilation.


----------



## Sweetz33

After I did it I freaked out....I did wear myself out and got all sweaty hehe EXERCISE!!!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> After I did it I freaked out....

You're fine. 

The part I have a hard time with is the cat little box because hubby forgets to clean it and I cant touch it. 

Btw, We Bd'd the 3 days before ovulation and the day of, is that enough?


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg my DH forgets all the time!! I even got flushable litter to make it easier on him!! As for the bd'n should be good! Fx'd!


----------



## janelleybean

I'm thankful I'm allergic to cats. 


Mmmm... My house smells so delicious. I'm making homemade rolls for dinner. We're having roasted tomato soup and rolls. *BECAUSE I LIKE TOMATOES!*

Army- which ovulation day? Sorry, I couldn't resist. :haha: You know, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'm pretty sure we didn't have sex at all on ovulation day because my husband had hurt his neck and was all Frankenstein. It creeped me out. Then the one day that FF predicted, I was tired... I think you're good. When are you planning on testing? Have I asked this question already? I can't remember anything anymore. Either way, I got a good feeling you'll get a BFP sooner than you expect. 

Sweetz- I talked to my friend today and still no period. :rofl: She refuses to take a test until she is a week late. ...just a few more days.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> I'm thankful I'm allergic to cats.
> 
> 
> Mmmm... My house smells so delicious. I'm making homemade rolls for dinner. We're having roasted tomato soup and rolls. *BECAUSE I LIKE TOMATOES!*
> 
> Army- which ovulation day? Sorry, I couldn't resist. :haha: You know, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'm pretty sure we didn't have sex at all on ovulation day because my husband had hurt his neck and was all Frankenstein. It creeped me out. Then the one day that FF predicted, I was tired... I think you're good. When are you planning on testing? Have I asked this question already? I can't remember anything anymore. Either way, I got a good feeling you'll get a BFP sooner than you expect.
> 
> Sweetz- I talked to my friend today and still no period. :rofl: She refuses to take a test until she is a week late. ...just a few more days.

This last ovulation day. I'm going to test as soon as some tests arrive! I'm somewhat hopeful because my DPO temps are much more steady than the last 5 months.


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> I'm thankful I'm allergic to cats.
> 
> 
> Mmmm... My house smells so delicious. I'm making homemade rolls for dinner. We're having roasted tomato soup and rolls. *BECAUSE I LIKE TOMATOES!*
> 
> Army- which ovulation day? Sorry, I couldn't resist. :haha: You know, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'm pretty sure we didn't have sex at all on ovulation day because my husband had hurt his neck and was all Frankenstein. It creeped me out. Then the one day that FF predicted, I was tired... I think you're good. When are you planning on testing? Have I asked this question already? I can't remember anything anymore. Either way, I got a good feeling you'll get a BFP sooner than you expect.
> 
> Sweetz- I talked to my friend today and still no period. :rofl: She refuses to take a test until she is a week late. ...just a few more days.
> 
> This last ovulation day. I'm going to test as soon as some tests arrive! I'm somewhat hopeful because my DPO temps are much more steady than the last 5 months.Click to expand...

I was just joking with you. The temps thing are a really good thing! The one thing I've always noticed when I was pregnant was I would wake my self up tossing and turning at night because I would be so freakin hot! I still do that. Have you been experiencing anything like that? Or am I just weird?


----------



## MnJ

I can answer ur last question, Janelle. Roasted tomato soup... yep ur def weird! Hee hee


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> I can answer ur last question, Janelle. Roasted tomato soup... yep ur def weird! Hee hee

It's sooo yummy. You roast tomatoes in your oven with basil, olive oil, salt and pepper. Then you simmer some onions, carrots, and garlic in a pot, add some vegetable stock, tomato sauce, your tomatoes, garbanzo beans (for protein) bring to a bowl and then blend it up. BEST TOMATO SOUP EVER!


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> I can answer ur last question, Janelle. Roasted tomato soup... yep ur def weird! Hee hee
> 
> It's sooo yummy. You roast tomatoes in your oven with basil, olive oil, salt and pepper. Then you simmer some onions, carrots, and garlic in a pot, add some vegetable stock, tomato sauce, your tomatoes, garbanzo beans (for protein) bring to a bowl and then blend it up. BEST TOMATO SOUP EVER!Click to expand...

U are quite the suzy homemaker/Betty crocker! Have I mentioned ur my hero?


----------



## kanicky73

all this talk about tomatoes, Ive already decided I am having a tomato, mozzarella and basil sandwhiches on ciabatta bread!!! yummy!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- I LOVE to cook and bake. 

Kanicky- that does sound yummy... Maybe I'll have that tomorrow night. :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> I'm thankful I'm allergic to cats.
> 
> 
> Mmmm... My house smells so delicious. I'm making homemade rolls for dinner. We're having roasted tomato soup and rolls. *BECAUSE I LIKE TOMATOES!*
> 
> Army- which ovulation day? Sorry, I couldn't resist. :haha: You know, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I'm pretty sure we didn't have sex at all on ovulation day because my husband had hurt his neck and was all Frankenstein. It creeped me out. Then the one day that FF predicted, I was tired... I think you're good. When are you planning on testing? Have I asked this question already? I can't remember anything anymore. Either way, I got a good feeling you'll get a BFP sooner than you expect.
> 
> Sweetz- I talked to my friend today and still no period. :rofl: She refuses to take a test until she is a week late. ...just a few more days.
> 
> This last ovulation day. I'm going to test as soon as some tests arrive! I'm somewhat hopeful because my DPO temps are much more steady than the last 5 months.Click to expand...
> 
> I was just joking with you. The temps thing are a really good thing! The one thing I've always noticed when I was pregnant was I would wake my self up tossing and turning at night because I would be so freakin hot! I still do that. Have you been experiencing anything like that? Or am I just weird?Click to expand...

Nope, haven't had anything like that this cycle. The soup sounds awesome except there wouldn't be any protein in mine because I cant stand the texture of beans.


----------



## armymama2012

So apparently you cant file a claim/ complaint for lost mail unless you have a tracking number or are shipped in the packages/envelopes that have the USPS logo on them. Argh...


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> So apparently you cant file a claim/ complaint for lost mail unless you have a tracking number or are shipped in the packages/envelopes that have the USPS logo on them. Argh...

Have you called your local post office to see if maybe they are holding on to it? There was a time that I was expecting a check and they held on to it for 3 days and never told me it was there. Jerks.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> So apparently you cant file a claim/ complaint for lost mail unless you have a tracking number or are shipped in the packages/envelopes that have the USPS logo on them. Argh...
> 
> Have you called your local post office to see if maybe they are holding on to it? There was a time that I was expecting a check and they held on to it for 3 days and never told me it was there. Jerks.Click to expand...

I will check the post office on Saturday if they aren't here. DH will have the car tomorrow and Friday until after the post office closes. The ones HisGrace has sent me are supposed to be here by Monday but I think they will be here Friday/Saturday.


----------



## armymama2012

Where is everyone? I'm lonely on here.


----------



## kanicky73

Im here Army! How do you manage without a car?? I would be going stir crazy if I couldnt jump in the car and go when I need to! Ugh sooooo wish we lived closer, I would come and scoop you and the kids up, go get a hpt and then go to the park or something! 

Janelle- that soup does sound very yummy. Oh also and on my tomatoe and mozz sandwhiches I buy some pesto and spread that on the bread too!!! ugh I have one more hour here at work and then I am hitting the store!


----------



## armymama2012

Ouch! I got up to get my daughter, accdientally pushed my bowls off the end table and broke it. These are very heavy bowls so in the process of knocking it down I also managed to breaka blood vessel in one of the knuckles on my hand. Ouch! And then since I broke the bowl, DH made me change our daughter's diaper which was extremely painful for my hand since I had to keep bending that finger.


----------



## kanicky73

oh good grief! Be careful over there! put some ice on it! phhtt typical man, tells someone else to change a diaper! I get so mad at my dh when he will be playing with our daughter and all of a sudden hes like Caylee did you go poopy and of course as honest as she is, she says yes daddy and then I hear him yell "mommy!" WTH!!!


----------



## armymama2012

kanicky73 said:


> Im here Army! How do you manage without a car?? I would be going stir crazy if I couldnt jump in the car and go when I need to! Ugh sooooo wish we lived closer, I would come and scoop you and the kids up, go get a hpt and then go to the park or something!
> 
> Janelle- that soup does sound very yummy. Oh also and on my tomatoe and mozz sandwhiches I buy some pesto and spread that on the bread too!!! ugh I have one more hour here at work and then I am hitting the store!

We've almost always had just one car. Before we were married we each had our own car but then his broke down. We had 2 cars for a month once we bought our Jeep but that same month we were saving up to go back home for a vacation so DH decided to sell our old car to one of his friends. We will probably only have one car until we have 3 surviving kids (that's sounds so harsh and weird).


----------



## kanicky73

no that doesnt sound harsh, sounds realistic


----------



## armymama2012

kanicky73 said:


> oh good grief! Be careful over there! put some ice on it! phhtt typical man, tells someone else to change a diaper! I get so mad at my dh when he will be playing with our daughter and all of a sudden hes like Caylee did you go poopy and of course as honest as she is, she says yes daddy and then I hear him yell "mommy!" WTH!!!

Sorry, I am a natural clutz. No way around it. I have broke more plates and cups than I can count in the past year. DH never changes diapers unless I am in the middle of something very important (such as breastfeeding).


----------



## armymama2012

Well the pain and swelling is lessening up in my hand, that's a good sign. twenty minutes of ice and it should be practically back to normal as long as i don't re-injure in.


----------



## janelleybean

Well, I posted a thread asking people to post their HCG levels so that I could compare and I'm up to three pages and no one has even come close to my levels. A lot of them are posting things like, "I thought I had twins too because my levels were so high, but just one baby" Well, their high levels are at like 29DPO and they really don't seem that high. I wonder if I ask my doctors office to do an early scan if they would.


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, I say you should ask for an early scan. Is your doctor considerate or "only in medical emergencies/high risk patients"?


----------



## MnJ

Yes Janelle!!! Early scan!! Do it for us!! lol

Is anybody else a reality show junkie like me?


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- I would go nuts if i had numbers like those and my doctor did not do an early scan! When i did get my bfp back at the end of july my OB had sceduled me and early scan at the hospital right away for when i would be 6-7 weeks along...sad that i missed carried though. my doctor is really nice and everyone in my family just loves her. not only do i see her but also my mom and like 6 of my cousins lol...

oh and i am so jealous how well you can cook wish i could...although i must say i made a really mean chilli last night perfect since it was our first cold rainy fall day in michigan. everybody loved it! and keep messing with your friend i would lmao!

Army- My dh was not too bad about diaper changes when mine were little. when i was pregnant with dd he said that he would not change her diaper bc he would feel to weird...well guess what he changed her first diaper actually since i had csections with all 3 babies he did all their first diapers changes and if he was around he did the majority of the diaper changes the first week but once they got older no way lol...

Bama- Hi nice to see your doing well and you got to see that baby now where is the pic lol

Shelafi- hope you feel better soon hun!

storked- get that internet fixed we miss you!

Sweetz- i wish i had ocd like you when it came to cleaning lmao...eh why do today what can put off till tomorrow is my motto lol

afm- i feel like Sh*t!!! my allergies are sooooo freaking bad with this weather change my sinuses are killing me my nose is so freaking stuffed i cant breath out of it! Then my oldest is 6 tomorrow and his two front teeth have been lose for a while and starting to poke out bc the adult teeth care coming in well today i noticed that i can actually see the adult teeth trying to come in so now i have to try to find a new dentist tomorrow for him so see if we can get them out and what not...why did we move again? it is hard to find a dentist who take medicaid dental...but at least it is a little bit easier for kid compared to adults....so ya'll know what i will be doing tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!

Ok maybe I *AM* the weird one bc I will eat the hell out of tomato soup....especially if there is a buttery toasted grilled cheese on the side. Mmmmm....


----------



## Aspe

Hey ladies, 

Wow, I had alot of reading to catch up. I think I may be caught up now though. I am home now, from being out of town. Hopefully, I will be able to reply more often again. 
As for me, I have an appointment at the doctors tomorrow. I checked my cervix today and it is definitely high and semi hard-soft. Like it's not completely hard, but not completely soft. I am not sure if that makes sense. I don't know what this means, if anything. I have these dark brown spots developed on both of my upper cheeks, almost like a patch of brown freckles, but bigger than a freckle would be. I am going to mention it tomorrow to the doctor. 

Anyhow, it is now after 1 AM on Friday here, so I must get to bed. Have a good evening/afternoon/morning to you, whatever the time may be where you are located..lol..


----------



## lisalee1

HisGrace- Yay for not getting a call yesterday!!! :dance:

Janelly- Don't worry. I had somewhat major cramps from 4 wks- 5.5 wks. I heard that cramps are normal during this period. Seems like you're right on schedule. 

Army- I am so confused about the FF and the OPKs. How about just using the OPKs and CM? Are you 100% sure that your temps are being correctly? I've never done temping but I heard you have to be very precise. I don't know. Just thinking out loud...

Shefali- Thanks for the update. I'm glad that you're home even tho things went a little crazy at the hospital. I hope that your pain subsides quickly. Are you taking any pain medication?

Bama- Woohoo for the grea HB!!!! :dance: Glad that everything is going well! Two days is nothing- could just be later implantation than you thought or later ovulation. Either way, you've got a healthy little one in there! 

Sweetz- Happy 15 weeks!!!

Krissy- Hoping tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Lisa! Have my appointment on Friday with my midwife. I'm leaning more towards midwife as I want a laid back labor...I'm goi g to see if I can convince her to give me an ultrasound. Doubt it will work, but worth a try right?


----------



## janelleybean

My son is so stinkin' cute. He pointed at my tummy and said, "baby there!" Then it was time for him to go to bed, so while making his rounds giving mommy and daddy kisses and hugs, he looks up at me and says, "baby kiss and hug?" So, I said okay. He then bends down and kisses my belly and says, "nye-night baby, love you" My heart just melted like butter! :cloud9:

I found my self getting all weepy, but I'm totally blaming that on hormones! :winkwink:

Other than that, husband has confessed to me that his gut instinct is saying twin boys. (((sigh)))


----------



## Sweetz33

That's not hormones...that is a "momma's heart"


----------



## janelleybean

Hi ladies it's 2 almost 3 in the morning here. I was woken up at 1 with really bad cramps. They haven't let up at all. I am so unbelievably sad right now because I fear this is another miscarriage. No bleeding yet, but I am going to call my doctor first thing in the morning and demand an early US if I haven't started bleeding. I'm also feeling pretty nauseous. Which happened both times with my MC's. :cry:


----------



## garfie

Janelley - Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun - that it's just the babies settling in deeper:flower:

Try and relax hun :hugs:

HUGE :hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Janelley: Hang in there!! I had really strong cramping until around week 6, and then they settled down...m/c wouldn't be the first thing on my mind with high HCG levels like yours, that's for sure, so stay positive and believe that it is little baby/babies snuggling in a little more ready for those cold winter months to come! I'd definitely demand an early u/s though with your high HCG and your cramping, regardless of any spotting/bleeding or not xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Praying for you Jane!


----------



## HisGrace

Janelle - :hugs: I hope you're sleeping comfortably right now with no cramps. I will be praying for you, and I hope the dr gets you in right away and does an ultrasound. :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

Janelle - :hugs: I'm thinking it's just normal settling in cramps. I had them also but attributed it to the Clomid as I had crazy cramps from ovulation on for weeks. U have (at least) TWO little beans burrowing so more cramping wouldn't be a surprise. Plus ur uterus is having to expand even faster! Hopefully u can get into the dr and get some reassurance! 

So I was thinkin... maybe the "surprise lady" bfp is hopestruck since she's been mia?


----------



## MnJ

Aww my sweet pea is now a blueberry!


----------



## Sweetz33

Mnj...happy blueberry day! As for surprise lady...I was thinking the same thing haha!

Random question...has anyone woken up with extreme joint pain? Not muscle pain, but joint pain? I am fully aware my back and hips are going to start hurting around now due to things readjusting...but every joint aches right now. I sound like that bubble wrap stuff popping every time I move and it HUUUURRRTTSSSS!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was hoping for a good solid temp this morning that kept going up from yesterday's but my dog woke me up early so I had to discard my temp :(.


----------



## lisalee1

Aww Jane- Hang in there. I really hope it's nothing and the U/S is good. MnJ is right about the cramps. Trust me, I had some cramps around the same time that had me panicking too. Made me have to lie down. I totally understand how you feel. 
By the way, super cute story about your son. 

Sweetz- LOL! Good luck on begging for an U/S. I have a Dr. appt today too but I know I won't get one. Not even going to ask. My next U/S is Oct 25 or so.

Army- Did you see my question about just trying CM with OPKs? That's what works for me.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oye vey! Now my tethers hurt! Wtf is going on!! Oh and Lisa...I can be quite persuasive lol

Army....dogs....lol gotta love Em...but sometimes you just want them to leave ya alone!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz, not to scare you but there is a strain of the flu that makes all the joints hurt. I had it once in high school, I literally couldn't get out of bed for at least 4 hours without my mom's help. 

Lisa- the problem with that is that I get 3 series of +OPKs with all the signs (high, soft, open cervix and EWCM) about 3x a month! It's just too confusing. And yes, I believe I am temping correctly. Same time every morning, I get at least 4 hours of sleep before I temp. I stay in bed laying down while taking my temp.


----------



## lisalee1

Army- yeah that sounds very confusing. I think someone mentioned just doing it 1 month without all the testing which is what I would suggest too. But I know that's hard to do considering you have 1 more month to make a go of it. Have all fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah but seeing as we have to do a lot of packing, I might not have time to temp and keep updating you guys every day on my situation.


----------



## kanicky73

Good Morning Ladies

Janelle- Sweety I am praying so hard for you right now but I agree with the other girls. Your levels were so high and because of that I think this pregnancy is going to be like no other that you have had. Which means lots of cramping and stretching etc. Two babies burrowing deeper is going to for sure feel stronger and once the placenta develops and that starts taking hold you will probably get some stretching and pulling then too!!! Please let us know what the doc says and everything else. I am anxiously awaiting you to come back here!!! 

Mnj- yes ma'am I am a reality junkie as well. My favs are the real housewives of Jersey and New York. I also watch the Atlanta gals too but they arent on right now. I will cautiously admit that I also watched the Jersey shore, Im kinda sad that they cancelled it so the season that will be starting soon here is the last one. I liked watching them all make fools of themselves! LOL

Krissy- have you ever tried a netty pot?? If not you should give it a try. It can really help ease some of the allergy symptoms and sinus issues. Hard to get used to the first couple times but after you do it you get the hang of it. I cant go without mine in the winter time. My nose gets so dry and cracks and bleeds if I dont use it once a week. But in the summer/fall when allergies tend to kick in it helps ease the inflamation and clears out the mucus. Just a thought, you can find them at any drug store like a Walgreens (dont now where you live ) 

Aspe- welcome back dear! Friday?? that seemed so weird that you are a whole entire day ahead of us. Your in London or something like that right? My sister and I were just talking yesterday about the Queen and how one becomes king or queen. We actually had to look it up and then we were even more confused! Anyway, good to see you back!

AFM- its official! The witch got me this morning. Wow though, what a weird cycle. I have never had spotting 4 to 5 days before my period. But I chalk it up to not taking soy this month. I think I need to stay away from the soy, if it can screw things up like that I dont want anything to do with it. I did get a call from my doc yesterday. She was following up with cause I had called last week to schedule an appt to get some help and she called to chat about a few things and get some more info. Im a little scared because she mentioned the word clomid. I really really dont want twins. Not because I dont want 2 babys because I would take as many as god wanted me to have. But more so because I dont think I could carry twins to term. With my last baby it ended in a nasty C section where my uterus tore and ripped all the way down through my cervix. I almost bled to death. I ended up having to go back the day after they let me go home and get 3 pints of blood. I was sooooo pale and even I knew something wasnt right but they said they dont normally just give you a transfusion right away. They try and let your body catch up but mine just never did. I actually looked gray. When I look back at all the pics now its like WOW didnt anyone notice how pale I was?? Anyway, twins scare me for that reason. I dont think my uterus could do it!!! ugh ok now I got myself all worked up again! My appt is for October 10th and I will be about 8 or 9dpo sooooooooo Im hoping maybe me and the hubs can do it on our own and really really let this be our month!! and then she doesnt have to help! thats my wish/hope anyway, now I just need to make it happen.


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, Nicole that is very scary. I was afraid of my uterus tearing when I had a VBAC only 1 year after having a C-section. I can understand your concern.


----------



## MnJ

There's only a small chance of twins with Clomid... like 8 percent. Clomid is how I got my bfp!


----------



## Sweetz33

AAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

So the homeowners insurance at the house I'm currently renting has a problem with my dog. Why? Because she is a Rottweiler. They don't care that she is a service dog...they care that she is a "dangerous breed". Are you fucking kidding me?! So...I might be moving yet again. This is BS. I'm looking back at the apartment complex I used to live bc they have NO problem with her. Smaller place, same price...ugh. Hey at least if I move into this place I'll have a gate, security system on apartment and I get to see my brother more often bc he works there.

I don't need this freaking stress man....


----------



## Krissy485

Nicole- I had a uterine tear with my youngest but as bad a yours! I had a condition called polyhydramnios where i had wayyyy too much aminotic fluid that was found when i was about 34 weeks pregnant. At that point the fluid should level off and even start to decrease due to the baby swallowing it and peeing it back out but mine just accumilating so i had to go through some testing right away to figure if there was something wrong with the baby. Jamie ended up being just fine but because of the complications that can go with it i had to have a scan every monday and a non stress test every thursday from 34 weeks till i delivered at 39 weeks. I went into to labor at 36 weeks 6 days and the idiots at the hospital stopped it bc i wasnt 37 weeks...i was like really wait till midnight damn it lol there was always a risk that my water could break before my csection date and i could have a prolapse cord due to the amount of fluid, or the baby could choke himself with his cord or he could get a knot in his cord so that is why i had so many scans. The last time they measure my belly with jamie was when i was about 35 weeks just for fun as my doctor called it because i was having scans everyweek they no longer had to keep track of the babys growth by belly measurements anymore...um yeah i was measure 52cm at 35weeks!!! When i finally got to deliver i had over 5 leters of fluid! that is over 5lbs basically 3 2leters worth it was crazy!! So my uterus was stretched to the point of carrrying triplets my doctor said i had a uterine tear due to how stretched out it was but i should be fine if i want another espically since it has been 3 yrs now...but that is my hard pregnancy in a nutshell....


----------



## Krissy485

sweetz- that sucks...would dh move with you? and honestly if your dog is a service dog i really dont thing that the insurance can do anything about it....did you get those papers on her? i would call a lawyer and ask them!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry Sweetz. I hate when people jump to conclusions like that. The military base we live by does that too. One apartment complex we were looking at has a "no large dogs" rule which I find ridiculous. You also cant walk dogs after 6 pm. in that apartment complex. 

Well that annoying pinching feeling is back right around my right ovary. Oh well, time to get the baby dressed and put buttercream frosting on the cake for today's picnic. Yay, I get to leave the house, and hubby says if I remind him we can stop by Walmart and get some .88 cent tests!


----------



## Sweetz33

No DH is moving back in with brother and son...I'm actually happy with that. Legally they can't say/do anything but they can drop the owner for something frivolous just bc they know they can't. The owner of this house is awesome and I would hate for that to happen to him. I also do not want to deal with the stress...being pregnant is stressful enough. As for papers, under federal law, I don't need to have a damn thing. I have all the laws associated with service animals, her shot records, her vet information as well as a note from my doctor stating the service dog is a "piece of necessary medical equipment" (sounds loving doesn't it lol). I do this just to shut people up and have them back off...but this ins. co. is being a**holes.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh that's ridiculous army! So if the dog needs to pee after 6pm it has to hold it?! Can we say UTIs, bladder infections...and worse kidney failure?! Jerks...

Oh..and DON'T FORGET TO REMIND HIM!!!!!!! Lol!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Oh that's ridiculous army! So if the dog needs to pee after 6pm it has to hold it?! Can we say UTIs, bladder infections...and worse kidney failure?! Jerks...
> 
> Oh..and DON'T FORGET TO REMIND HIM!!!!!!! Lol!

I think you can let them out you and walk them around the yard but just cant take them on long walks around the neighborhood after 6 p.m. I wish this place had some yard so my puppy could run around, he is hyper breed after all. But we will be with my mom in Indiana for at least 3 weeks and she has 8 acres of open land so he can run with her beagle to his heart's content.


----------



## Sweetz33

Aww happy puppy!! ^_^

Ok..is anyone else having a larger then normal Anne Klien ad blocking the top portion of their screen? Growl....I'm having a poopy day lol


----------



## Krissy485

sweetz- i got that to! That is a load of crap about your dog and like i said rots are WNDERFUL dogs...i have known more small dogs that are mean and bite all the time than big dogs!

Army- make sure DH does not forget! lol

Janelle- how ya doing sweety? i hope your ok i know your scared but i got a good feeling about those babies...yes babies lol

ok off to do some crap i need get done...my baby boy is turn 6yrs old today at 2:20pm...sigh...where did the time go?


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks ladies. I just woke up after very lightly sleeping. I'm still having cramping and it hasn't lightened up. I know that cramping is normal, but it's got me concerned because it's so consistent. I haven't gotten a break. No bleeding yet, THANK GOODNESS. When 9 o'clock hits I'm calling the doctor and they are going to see me, if I have to go down there and refuse to leave their office. I'm going to request(demand) some blood work as well. I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## Krissy485

:hugs: :hugs: please keep us posted! i forget you are behind me in time! Hurry up and open up office damn it and you better see our Janelle ASAP! Dont make me fly alll the way out there and kick some doctor ass lol


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Krissy. I just called my husband at work and told him and he seemed really upset, I can't tell, but I'm pretty sure he was getting teary eyed on the phone. He said he could leave his work anytime as long as he gets back before closing. 9 o'clock couldn't get here quick enough. It's taking sooo long! I'm a little concerned because my super sore boobs aren't sore at all anymore. I'm going to be royally pissed if the doctor wont see me.


----------



## MnJ

What about going to er if Dr won't see u? Idk why they wouldn't tho...


----------



## janelleybean

I'm on the phone with the doctor... they sound pretty concerned. just got the green like I'm on my way! see you ladies in a bit


----------



## MnJ

Oh good! Anxiously awaiting...


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh man.......so worried about Jane.....


----------



## armymama2012

Well I just got done putting frosting on a cake made for a picnic that it turns out that we aren't going to today. Argh...my phone didn't have enough of a charge to let me know that hubby called to tell me that he has guard duty and cant pick us up for the picnic. Oh well, at least our daughter gets a nap now. Looks like we wont be going to Walmart for those tests after all, bummer. 

I will be praying for you Janelley! I'm glad the doctor is going to give you a scan so you can see those twin girls and get bloodwork done too!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh! Ok this is just a shitty day for all...wtf is going on?! I knew is should of stayed in bed haha


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I think I'm going back to bed as soon as I get my last load of laundry in the dryer. I'm tired from preparing everything the last 4 hours.


----------



## garfie

Janelley - Thinking of you hun BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, maybe I'm emotional. A friend on another thread just basically told me that my eyes are wrong because NO ONE in her opinion can have that many +OPKs in one cycle. I'm not stupid, I can tell when its positive or not! I have several positive OPKs every cycle! I'm nearly in tears. I can't even answer her post because I will blow up on her.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'll answer her for you...where is she at....:growlmad:


----------



## armymama2012

No, no. I'll just wait and answer her when I'm not as emotional. She did say she didn't want to be rude. And she says she disagrees with me discarding all the temps from when I sleep bad.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well then she has no clue how to temp....on a slightly messed up note....apparently my neighborhood has a pervert.....this would explain why there were cop helicopters patrolling this morning *sigh* 

https://www.cfnews13.com/content/ne...icles/cfn/2012/9/20/second_incident_of_m.html


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Well then she has no clue how to temp....on a slightly messed up note....apparently my neighborhood has a pervert.....this would explain why there were cop helicopters patrolling this morning *sigh*
> 
> https://www.cfnews13.com/content/ne...icles/cfn/2012/9/20/second_incident_of_m.html

So I adjusted the temps but its not like it makes any difference on my chart. Yuck, he looks creepy. Surprised he is so young looking though. You comfortable in that neighborhood until you move out?


----------



## HisGrace

Janelle - I'm praying for you. Thank goodness there is no bleeding. I know everything will be okay and you'll get a sneak peek at your twins. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

I have smith and Wesson at my side....not to mention 2 big dogs lol no worries here! In fact I dare him to flash me...I'll kick his perverted little *beeeeeeep!* hahaha


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, this does it. Now I am mad as hell and crying. The package that was supposed to have my OPKs in it from my friend just got here EMPTY with a big hole in the bottom left corner. Attached was a letter from the post office saying they hope this doesnt inconvenience me at all! I'm going to take a nap because I am so F**king mad!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wtf?! Did your friend at least put insurance on it?


----------



## HisGrace

Oh no, army. :hugs: Looks like you can't catch a break with the mail. Was the package insured?


----------



## armymama2012

I don't think it was insured because she had it in a normal envelope with 3 stamps on it.


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, this does it. Now I am mad as hell and crying. The package that was supposed to have my OPKs in it from my friend just got here EMPTY with a big hole in the bottom left corner. Attached was a letter from the post office saying they hope this doesnt inconvenience me at all! I'm going to take a nap because I am so F**king mad!

omg you mean its stolen :wacko: that sucks big time.. i have had the same issues and the post office don't do anything about it ..bloody cant they see its empty :growlmad: complaining doesnt help as it is a normal post..:hugs:


----------



## shefali83

janelle: praying and hoping that everything turns out well for you. glad that the doc called you in... please let us know as soon as possible.. i really hope all is well ! hugs for you


----------



## Krissy485

First of all Janelle I am praying for you and I really hope you are ok.....i hope you didnt go see the dr alone just in case!

Army-that is an odd way to send tests...i thought they were suppose to be hpts not opks....:hugs: i hope your day gets better!

Sweetz- i wish that guy would show his face to.....you need something to shoot lmao

afm-i take over the counter crap for this allergys...or maybe its a cold i dont know...i can breath for like an hour then i am so stuffed i feel like i am drowning if that makes sense...i got to go to my WIC appt. soon for the youngest two....hopefuly no pokes for them today but usually they check their iron level....


----------



## shefali83

AFM : I am on pain meds three times a day so that helps but night time sucks dunno why.

I did test again. Again a faint bfp but fainter and got my af today :( so chemical again. i am sure it would have stuck if i didnt have the surgery and so many heavy meds :(
I cant BD for another 2 months or so..so that means no ttc. But i ll ask about home insemination with syringe on my next appointment. i could try atleast that if we cant BD. Lets see what the doc says


----------



## armymama2012

krissy, one friend was sending OPKs and another was sending HPTs. The HPTs envelope hasnt even shown up andd its now been 8 days.

Well DH got permission to come home from guard early which would have been nice if I wasn't so mad/emotional today. We basically had a blow out in the bathroom. He blames it on my emotions, I blame it on him not caring about TTC and somewhat on my emotions. Well our yelling woke our daughter up so I don't get to nap and now have a cake on the table that only our daughter will eat. And I have to fold laundry and do the dishes.


----------



## Krissy485

Army- you sooooo need to lock yourself in the bathroom and either take a realllly long shower or a hot bath...that helps me when i am so pissed off... :hugs: hope it gets better!

ok i am done messing around on the compter i have to get something done lol i gotta leave pretty soon for my appt but i am so sick i dont wanna!!!


----------



## janelleybean

On my way home. Had an ultra sound everything looks good. Only ONE sac and ONE yolk. They moved my appointment up to the 4th. Told me to start taking the low dose aspirin again and no sex until after 12 weeks. The doctor says the pregnancy looks very healthy. :)


----------



## shefali83

janelleybean said:


> On my way home. Had an ultra sound everything looks good. Only ONE sac and ONE yolk. They moved my appointment up to the 4th. Told me to start taking the low dose aspirin again and no sex until after 12 weeks. The doctor says the pregnancy looks very healthy. :)

thats great news dear..sooooo very happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MnJ

Oh thank goodness Janelle! I'm so relieved! And completely floored that there's only one!


----------



## MnJ

Why no sex tho?


----------



## HisGrace

Thank God eveything is okay! I know that u/s had to be re-assuring. How are you feeling?


----------



## janelleybean

You ladies are amazing. I love you all so much! Thank you for all of your kind words and prayers. :hugs:

MnJ- I think because I'm already having cramping that sex can cause you to cramp even more? I'm not sure, but just to be safe, I'm remaining sex free until I get the okay. 

Hisgrace- I'm feeling alright now, still cramping, but the ultrasound put me at ease a bit. As well as being told to continue with LD aspirin. 

I am so relieved that there is only one in there. Now all I need is for it to be a girl. :winkwink: The doctor was telling me to take it really easy and not to really do much of anything, she even advised me not to lift my son. She said if he wants to cuddle then to have him sit on my lap. Luckily, I don't have a clingy kid that constantly wants to be held. Kinda sounds like I'm on half bed rest. But I'll do anything to keep this bean!


----------



## MnJ

I'm thinkin the twin was just hiding behind the other. ;-)


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> I'm thinkin the twin was just hiding behind the other. ;-)

HA. We'll know more on the 4th


----------



## armymama2012

I"m back. Didnt get a nap. I got some laundry folded but havent touched the dishes yet. I'm just so pissed that DH had the nerve to tell me "Shit happens, get the hell over it." Well maybe I would if you would care at all about TTC and stop palying 4 hours of video games every night! At least then we can spend time together and start packing. 

I've decided that I am selling all my daughter's clothes that she has grown out of and any clothes that my son never wore (expect for his tennis shoes and White Sox sweat suit). DH has no right to tell me what I can and cant do with it if he isnt going to help. I'm sick of spending 3 hours cleaning, 2 hours cooking, and 3 hours taking care of our daughter just for him to get home and boss me around.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Janelly.... great news after a stressful day honey, now follow those doctors orders and rest as much as you can.

Army.... :hugs:. Men are such prats sometimes xo

Hi everybody else:flower:


----------



## janelleybean

Okay, so I had to take this picture with my phone. I hope you're able to make it out. That black blob is the sac and that halo inside on the left is the yolk.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Okay, so I had to take this picture with my phone. I hope you're able to make it out. That black blob is the sac and that halo inside on the left is the yolk.
> 
> View attachment 480871

did they say how far along you are? To me that looks like you are more like 6 weeks along. Not trying to be mean or rude. Just my opinion. Looks like what i got for pictures at my first ultrasound for my daughter when i was 6 weeks and 4 days along.


----------



## garfie

:happydance: lovely scan pic janelley - so relieved for you hun:hugs:

You must be on :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## janelleybean

I don't think she did any measuring to be sure, but she said based on my LMP she said 4 weeks 6 days. She said there isn't a fetus yet, so I can't be that much farther a long. 

I'm on cloud nine, but still a bit shaken up because of these f'n cramps!


----------



## MizzPodd

Janelle- big big big congrats lady!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you get a baby girl like you want!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, maybe I'm wrong then. Just happy for you! Now go rest Janelley.


----------



## MizzPodd

armymama2012 said:


> I"m back. Didnt get a nap. I got some laundry folded but havent touched the dishes yet. I'm just so pissed that DH had the nerve to tell me "Shit happens, get the hell over it." Well maybe I would if you would care at all about TTC and stop palying 4 hours of video games every night! At least then we can spend time together and start packing.
> 
> I've decided that I am selling all my daughter's clothes that she has grown out of and any clothes that my son never wore (expect for his tennis shoes and White Sox sweat suit). DH has no right to tell me what I can and cant do with it if he isnt going to help. I'm sick of spending 3 hours cleaning, 2 hours cooking, and 3 hours taking care of our daughter just for him to get home and boss me around.

Husbands can be so unaware of what we need dammit!!! Don't let him steal your shine sweetie no matter what!  he should feel honored to have a wife that does all you do!


----------



## MizzPodd

janelleybean said:


> I don't think she did any measuring to be sure, but she said based on my LMP she said 4 weeks 6 days. She said there isn't a fetus yet, so I can't be that much farther a long.
> 
> I'm on cloud nine, but still a bit shaken up because of these f'n cramps!

Stay optimistic like you've been doing  and drink plenty of fluids too!!!! Water water water! Lol 
I notice every time I have cramps and drink more water and lay down it gets better :)


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, maybe I'm wrong then. Just happy for you! Now go rest Janelley.

I know exactly what you mean though. I had an US at 6 weeks 4 days with my son and the picture looked exactly the same except there was a heartbeat. 

AFm- I'm lounging on the couch in my husbands pajamas watching the chew.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow only 1?!?!?! That looks like my measurement too from 6 weeks....weird. I'm so relieved everything is ok Jane. *whew* I was on no sex either....it sucks.....and around 10 weeks we slipped....you know I fell, he fell on top of me, we both happened to be naked.............it was an accident.........lol!!:haha::blush:

Army....again....all I am going to say is Men.....:dohh:

On a good note....found a house, that's right a HOUSE in the neighborhood I wanted within my price range! Going to hopefully look at it tomorrow. Annnnnnnnd MY SEWING MACHINE CAME!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeee!! :happydance:


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Sweetz. I'm pretty relieved my self. I'm in a better mood now that my boobs started to hurt again. I just wish these stupid cramps would go away already. I've been just being straight up lazy today and drinking so much water and still nothing. It's so annoying. The dr. told me that I could use a heating pad, but that kind of scares me. I'm afraid I'm going to scramble egg my bean!

I highly doubt we are going to slip, even if I wanted to. I saw the look on Dan's face, he looked terrified. I remember there was a time I was pregnant with my son and I was spotting and was told no sex, my husband was so strict, nothing could break him! 

Congrats on finding a house! I'm so excited for you. Houses are so much fun. The last 2 houses that I've rented I put in a lot of time and MONEY fixing them up. They looked so much better when we left them compared to when we first got there.


----------



## HisGrace

My results won't be in until tomorrow. :(

She said my progesterone looked good and hcg was 949. I took it on 4 weeks + 1 day. Now I'm about to look up where that is on the scale. I wish my second numbers were in. :cry: I want to know.


----------



## janelleybean

HisGrace said:


> My results won't be in until tomorrow. :(
> 
> She said my progesterone looked good and hcg was 949. I took it on 4 weeks + 1 day. Now I'm about to look up where that is on the scale. I wish my second numbers were in. :cry: I want to know.

Those numbers look really good! ....Maybe you're having twins. :haha:


----------



## HisGrace

janelleybean said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> My results won't be in until tomorrow. :(
> 
> She said my progesterone looked good and hcg was 949. I took it on 4 weeks + 1 day. Now I'm about to look up where that is on the scale. I wish my second numbers were in. :cry: I want to know.
> 
> Those numbers look really good! ....Maybe you're having twins. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL... Funny. I'm wondering if my days are off. Maybe my CBFM gave me my peak after I ovulated. It looks like that's within the normal range for 4 weeks + 3 days and that would explain how I got my bfp so early. I'm such an auditor. I need an explanation for everything. I just need to relax and pray that beanie is okay.


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> Okay, so I had to take this picture with my phone. I hope you're able to make it out. That black blob is the sac and that halo inside on the left is the yolk.
> 
> View attachment 480871

AWWWW Hi Baby Bean!


----------



## MnJ

Janelle, send me ur good appt vibes. I'm so nervous for mine tomorrow!


----------



## MnJ

Sweetz33 said:


> Wow only 1?!?!?! That looks like my measurement too from 6 weeks....weird. I'm so relieved everything is ok Jane. *whew* I was on no sex either....it sucks.....and around 10 weeks we slipped....you know I fell, he fell on top of me, we both happened to be naked.............it was an accident.........lol!!:haha::blush:
> 
> Army....again....all I am going to say is Men.....:dohh:
> 
> On a good note....found a house, that's right a HOUSE in the neighborhood I wanted within my price range! Going to hopefully look at it tomorrow. Annnnnnnnd MY SEWING MACHINE CAME!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeee!! :happydance:


Slipped lmao... U cracked me up, Sweetz!


----------



## MnJ

HisGrace said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> My results won't be in until tomorrow. :(
> 
> She said my progesterone looked good and hcg was 949. I took it on 4 weeks + 1 day. Now I'm about to look up where that is on the scale. I wish my second numbers were in. :cry: I want to know.
> 
> Those numbers look really good! ....Maybe you're having twins. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... Funny. I'm wondering if my days are off. Maybe my CBFM gave me my peak after I ovulated. It looks like that's within the normal range for 4 weeks + 3 days and that would explain how I got my bfp so early. I'm such an auditor. I need an explanation for everything. I just need to relax and pray that beanie is okay.Click to expand...

Wow! My hcg for 4w1d was 323! U rock!


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> My results won't be in until tomorrow. :(
> 
> She said my progesterone looked good and hcg was 949. I took it on 4 weeks + 1 day. Now I'm about to look up where that is on the scale. I wish my second numbers were in. :cry: I want to know.
> 
> Those numbers look really good! ....Maybe you're having twins. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... Funny. I'm wondering if my days are off. Maybe my CBFM gave me my peak after I ovulated. It looks like that's within the normal range for 4 weeks + 3 days and that would explain how I got my bfp so early. I'm such an auditor. I need an explanation for everything. I just need to relax and pray that beanie is okay.Click to expand...

According to the American Pregnancy Association, 949 is in normal range for 5 weeks from LMP.


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- I would send you vibes, but I was sweating bullets at my appointment. I was terrified that I was going to see that I was miscarrying or that I had a liter of babies! Once everything went okay, I started crying all over again. I just woke up from a nap with my son and my boobs are starting to hurt again as well as I have this terrible taste in my mouth. I can't even describe it. Still crampy though. Stupid cramps!


----------



## kanicky73

hi ladies, gotta make this a quick one. Busy night tonite at the salon which is good. 

Janelle-SOOOOOOOO glad everything is ok. I think hisgrace or someone also said this but make sure you drink tons of water. lack of water gave me tons of cramps with last baby so drink water until you start floating around the living room! but again so glad everything is ok and weird, only one huh??? I think the other is hiding too! 

ok gotta get back to cleaning beds! yay me!


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- YAY for happy baby!!! I agree lots of WATER.......i went in a few times with contractions later on in my boys pregnancies due to dehyration. U just must be really weird with numbers like that lol.....

Sweetz-tooo freaking funny!!! so if you move and dh moves in with his brother are you guys still together then...i am alittle confused but dont take much for me lmao

ok i am sooooo sick so i need sleep lol...see you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## lisalee1

Oh Janelly! That is such WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!! So happy for you and your husband! Very touching that your husband cares so much. :happydance:

My U/S from 5.5 weeks looks just like yours.


----------



## HisGrace

MnJ said:


> Yes Janelle!!! Early scan!! Do it for us!! lol
> 
> Is anybody else a reality show junkie like me?

I'm not a junkie, but I just started watching Here Comes Honey Boo Boo. I love that show.


----------



## Aspe

Army..my doctor recommended the basal thermometer. I have one but have not yet used it. I am pondering about it, but not sure. It seems a bit complicated. Still anxiously waiting for you to test and get your bfp..that is crazy the envelop was empty and what a note..like really..obviously it is an inconvenience, they lost your package..like wth..shitty..hoping you get some hpt soon..we are all anxious lol

Shefali..I am glad your procedure is done and you are home resting. 

Janelley..what did you say is a good home remedy for pimples? You said visine during the day go take down redness, but what was the other thing?
Those kinds of things (about your son kissing your belly) makes my heart melt too. I can only imagine how you felt when experiencing cramps, but glad a doctor seen you right way and that all is good :) you are probably still on pins and needles, but try not to worry. glad you got to see your little one, although, I thought for sure there was more than one baby..thanks for sharing the picture of your new bundle of joy :)

Kanicky..As for the time difference..I am in Canada..so sorry to hear af arrived. I hope you get your bfp soon

Krissy..I second about the netty pot. It is very good at help relieving all the clogging and pressure.. We can buy them in Walmart here

Mnj..if you don't mind me asking, how long once on clomid, did it take for you to get your bfp?

Sweetz..hahahaaha...you surely made me laugh when you said, well he fell and I fell and like we kind of fell on each other lol..and like somehow you both were naked lol..glad you got your sowing machine and you found a house.. :)

So I just realized that perhaps "AFM" means, as for me..am I correct in saying that? Lol
So yesterday when I checked my cervix, it was high and semi hard/soft, but not open. What does that mean? I never checked it today.
I went to the doctor today and she said my thyroid, fsh, lh, and CBC is good. She didn't have my results for estrogen back yet, but said she will call me if something shows up not 'normal'. She said that sometimes our bodies just changes, and hence, periods. She said, not necessarily I only ovulate once every two months (even if I only bleed once every two months), but can not say for sure how often I ovulate. She suggested lh tests and a basal thermometer. I already have them, so I got to get using them.


----------



## MnJ

Aspe - well I have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) and have experience had it for a lot of years. I'd go months with no periods so of course that meant no ovulating. My dr started me on metformin which is actually a med for diabetics. When u have PCOS it can make u insulin resistant which affects how ur body works of course. After 3 months it did make me have cycles but they were still like 42 days long. So then I asked for a fertility med and he gave me Clomid. He started me at 50mg and said to call if I got my period and they would up the dosage. Anyway I wasn't convinced it would work at all since I've had period issues for so long. That is why I was SHOCKED when I got my bfp the FIRST cycle of Clomid! That's also why I'm so nervous and anxious about the pregnancy. It's like too good to be true u know? Prbly a lot more than u wanted to know but thought I'd give u the whole background lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Glad I gave everyone a laugh...I felt it is what everyone needed. :)

Krissy...still together but taking a physical break from each other....aka him getting out of my face bc he's pissing me off too easy lol


----------



## Aspe

MnJ said:


> Aspe - well I have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) and have experience had it for a lot of years. I'd go months with no periods so of course that meant no ovulating. My dr started me on metformin which is actually a med for diabetics. When u have PCOS it can make u insulin resistant which affects how ur body works of course. After 3 months it did make me have cycles but they were still like 42 days long. So then I asked for a fertility med and he gave me Clomid. He started me at 50mg and said to call if I got my period and they would up the dosage. Anyway I wasn't convinced it would work at all since I've had period issues for so long. That is why I was SHOCKED when I got my bfp the FIRST cycle of Clomid! That's also why I'm so nervous and anxious about the pregnancy. It's like too good to be true u know? Prbly a lot more than u wanted to know but thought I'd give u the whole background lol

Thanks for telling me your story. So, how in the end, did they diagnose you with pcos, base on what? Like you LH numbers or? So clomid don't make you get periods, but rather, just makes you ovulate? Sorry if I sound so amateur. 
My doctor said just because I don't have a period every month, don't mean I don't ovulate. I find this hard to believe.


----------



## MizzPodd

Aspe said:


> Army..my doctor recommended the basal theometer. I have one but have not yet used it. I am pondering about it, but not sure. It seems a bit complicated. Still anxiously waiting for you to test and get your bfp..that is crazy the envelop was empty and what a note..like really..obviously it is an inconvenience, they lost your package..like wth..shitty..hoping you get some hpt soon..we are all anxious lol
> 
> Shefali..I am glad your procedure is done and you are home resting.
> 
> Janelley..what did you say is a good home remedy for pimples? You said visine during the day go take down redness, but what was the other thing?
> Those kinds of things (about your son kissing your belly) makes my heart melt too. I can only imagine how you felt when experiencing cramps, but glad a doctor seen you right way and that all is good :) you are probably still on pins and needles, but try not to worry. glad you got to see your little one, although, I thought for sure there was more than one baby..thanks for sharing the picture of your new bundle of joy :)
> 
> Kanicky..As for the time difference..I am in Canada..so sorry to hear af arrived. I hope you get your bfp soon
> 
> Krissy..I second about the netty pot. It is very good at help relieving all the clogging and pressure.. We can buy them in Walmart here
> 
> Mnj..if you don't mind me asking, how long once on clomid, did it take for you to get your bfp?
> 
> Sweetz..hahahaaha...you surely made me laugh when you said, well he fell and I fell and like we kind of fell on each other lol..and like somehow you both were naked lol..glad you got your sowing machine and you found a house.. :)
> 
> So I just realized that perhaps "AFM" means, as for me..am I correct in saying that? Lol
> So yesterday when I checked my cervix, it was high and semi hard/soft, but not open. What does that mean? I never checked it today.
> I went to the doctor today and she said my thyroid, fsh, lh, and CBC is good. She didn't have my results for estrogen back yet, but said she will call me if something shows up not 'normal'. She said that sometimes our bodies just changes, and hence, periods. She said, not necessarily I only ovulate once every two months (even if I only bleed once every two months), but can not say for sure how often I ovulate. She suggested lh tests and a basal theometer. I already have them, so I got to get using them.

I posted the other day about trying to figure out AFM lol I think you are right and that is what it means! So now when I post I will try to put the AFM down 

I'm glad your results were good btw.... Hmmm I'm not sure about the cervix because I never know what each type means, I tried to differentiate but gave up a long time ago.


----------



## MnJ

Aspe - I have no problem answering questions as best I can! I first went to the dr way back when cuz I'd miss so many periods. He did a transvaginal ultrasound and found I had cysts on my ovaries. It's nothing that needed surgery. What would happen is my ovary would try to release an egg but it wouldn't release all the way and then turn into a cyst. It really messes up ur body and hormones. They regulate u with Bc pill. Pcos can cause obesity (which it did), infertility, diabetes, hair loss or hair growth (where it shouldn't grow. Just not good stuff. What Clomid does is it blocks the estrogen receptor in u brain. It makes ur body think it's not making enough estrogen so ur body kicks into gear and start pumping up the estrogen... which is the hormone that makes u ovulate. So basically is just really stimulates the ovaries to work! Yeah I think ur drive is way wrong. If u don't have a period, u didn't ovulate! That made no sense him saying that...


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> Army..my doctor recommended the basal theometer. I have one but have not yet used it. I am pondering about it, but not sure. It seems a bit complicated. Still anxiously waiting for you to test and get your bfp..that is crazy the envelop was empty and what a note..like really..obviously it is an inconvenience, they lost your package..like wth..shitty..hoping you get some hpt soon..we are all anxious lol
> 
> Shefali..I am glad your procedure is done and you are home resting.
> 
> Janelley..what did you say is a good home remedy for pimples? You said visine during the day go take down redness, but what was the other thing?
> Those kinds of things (about your son kissing your belly) makes my heart melt too. I can only imagine how you felt when experiencing cramps, but glad a doctor seen you right way and that all is good :) you are probably still on pins and needles, but try not to worry. glad you got to see your little one, although, I thought for sure there was more than one baby..thanks for sharing the picture of your new bundle of joy :)
> 
> Kanicky..As for the time difference..I am in Canada..so sorry to hear af arrived. I hope you get your bfp soon
> 
> Krissy..I second about the netty pot. It is very good at help relieving all the clogging and pressure.. We can buy them in Walmart here
> 
> Mnj..if you don't mind me asking, how long once on clomid, did it take for you to get your bfp?
> 
> Sweetz..hahahaaha...you surely made me laugh when you said, well he fell and I fell and like we kind of fell on each other lol..and like somehow you both were naked lol..glad you got your sowing machine and you found a house.. :)
> 
> So I just realized that perhaps "AFM" means, as for me..am I correct in saying that? Lol
> So yesterday when I checked my cervix, it was high and semi hard/soft, but not open. What does that mean? I never checked it today.
> I went to the doctor today and she said my thyroid, fsh, lh, and CBC is good. She didn't have my results for estrogen back yet, but said she will call me if something shows up not 'normal'. She said that sometimes our bodies just changes, and hence, periods. She said, not necessarily I only ovulate once every two months (even if I only bleed once every two months), but can not say for sure how often I ovulate. She suggested lh tests and a basal theometer. I already have them, so I got to get using them.

You can crush up an aspirin and mix it with water to make a paste. You dab it on at night before you go to bed. You can also wipe your face a few times a day with scent free baby wipes. I did that while I was pregnant with my son and it really helped.


----------



## Aspe

Ok..so let's say my cycle is an abnormal 58 day cycle. CD 1 was on august 27, would it be correct in saying I would ovulate around September 28? I read different things online. One says, middle of your cycle. The other says 12-14 days before expected af. Hellpp please lol..I thought I knew what I was doing, but after my appointment today, I did more researching. In turn, researching can be one of the worse things. :(

Damn.. I forgot to ask the doctor about the brown spots on my face. I'm going to have to hunt down some good cream.


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Ok..so let's say my cycle is an abnormal 58 day cycle. CD 1 was on august 27, would it be correct in saying I would ovulate around September 28? I read different things online. One says, middle of your cycle. The other says 12-14 days before expected af. Hellpp please lol..I thought I knew what I was doing, but after my appointment today, I did more researching. In turn, researching can be one of the worse things. :(
> 
> Damn.. I forgot to ask the doctor about the brown spots on my face. I'm going to have to hunt down some good cream.

It would be anywhere from 12-16 days before your expected AF. Some women have progesterone problems and that makes their literal phase shorter than 12. 14 is the average but of course we are all different. Mine is only 11 days.


----------



## MnJ

1st dr appt in 2 hours. Oh the anxiety!! Please, Lord, let everything be ok.


----------



## garfie

Mnj - Good luck hun - I'm sure everything is going to be okay :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Mnj our appointments are at the same time so I know all will be awesome hehe


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Ok..so let's say my cycle is an abnormal 58 day cycle. CD 1 was on august 27, would it be correct in saying I would ovulate around September 28? I read different things online. One says, middle of your cycle. The other says 12-14 days before expected af. Hellpp please lol..I thought I knew what I was doing, but after my appointment today, I did more researching. In turn, researching can be one of the worse things. :(
> 
> Damn.. I forgot to ask the doctor about the brown spots on my face. I'm going to have to hunt down some good cream.
> 
> It would be anywhere from 12-16 days before your expected AF. Some women have progesterone problems and that makes their literal phase shorter than 12. 14 is the average but of course we are all different. Mine is only 11 days.Click to expand...

It is weird how the iPad app I got says September 28, if it is not till October 13-16 (according to 12-14 days prior). Then again, my period has not been regular it seems :(, so I'm not entirely sure .....ugghhh


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl, MizzPodd, Janelleybean, HisGrace and A Surprise lady:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Nothing EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby:1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:


September BFP's Lovely Ladies:

MizzPodd: Tested September 7 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:fatigue, heartburn, headaches, slight nausea, pinching in left ovary area for 2 weeks on and off, sudden cravings, increased appetite and just that feeling of knowing! lol / :baby: 1st HB

Janelleybean: Tested: September 12 :bfp: :happydance: / Symtpns: Sore Boobs, cramps/ :baby: 1st HB: 

HisGrace:Tested: September_ :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB

A Surprise lady: Tested September 17th :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / 1st HB:




SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:

Hopestruck: taking a break :M.I.A 

Kanicky: 6 DPO/ In TWW Test Date: September 12th:coffee:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :thumbup:

armymama2012: 3 DPO TWW Testing: September 28th :blush:




Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

Garfie: CD 2 / AF arrived :flower:

Storked: CD 4/ Waiting to "O" :thumbup:

Angelserenity: CD2/ Waiting to "O" :thumbup:

Shefali83:CD/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:


----------



## nevergivingup

MISSING YOU STORK!!!!!! can't wait until you come bk!!! 
:cry:


----------



## HisGrace

Mnj and sweetz - I hope your appointments are going well.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I had a dream that the tests that HisGrace ordered me came today so I went and peed in a cup so I can test right away. Please let it be true that they come today! If not, Hubby says we MIGHT (so about 50% chance) go to Walmart and get a few .88 cent tests.


----------



## janelleybean

I just woke up a bit ago, and no cramping. (((sigh of relief))) My boobs are back to being super sore and I'm officially peeing every 15 mins. I feel a little more optimistic now that I've been given the green light to take the low dose aspirin again. 

MnJ and Sweetz- With your ladies positive attitudes, I know your appointments will go perfectly. Sweetz I hope you're able to talk them into getting another ultrasound and MnJ I hope you get your ultrasound.

Hisgrace- Do you get your results back today?

Army- I hope you get your test today in the mail and if not your hubby takes you to wallyworld and buys you some.

Never!!! How are you doing/feeling? Have you felt the baby move yet?


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks, I hope so too. the mail should be here in about 90 minutes or less.


----------



## Sweetz33

Appointment went well, heard heartbeat. :) docs say I have the flu Rolf. One thing though.........I now have concrete, without a doubt, no denying it, that my husband is a piece of shit and cheated on me...........lets just say I will most likely have to get a c-section now.....f*cking b*st*rd.........I am beyond pissed the hell off right now.......he is lucky he is not here bc I would of kicked his ass from here to the moon.....


----------



## MizzPodd

So because my on and off spotting I called and demanded an appointment for today or Monday. I'm going to er and all that nonsense I am going to the damn ob so they can check for infection. Waiting for nurse to call back. Will raise hell if they try and tell me otherwise. I'm not taking their advice anymore after what happened in 2nd pregnancy.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Appointment went well, heard heartbeat. :) docs say I have the flu Rolf. One thing though.........I now have concrete, without a doubt, no denying it, that my husband is a piece of shit and cheated on me...........lets just say I will most likely have to get a c-section now.....f*cking b*st*rd.........I am beyond pissed the hell off right now.......he is lucky he is not here bc I would of kicked his ass from here to the moon.....

Why would you have to get a C-section because he cheated on you? Unless...not even going to say it....


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> Appointment went well, heard heartbeat. :) docs say I have the flu Rolf. One thing though.........I now have concrete, without a doubt, no denying it, that my husband is a piece of shit and cheated on me...........lets just say I will most likely have to get a c-section now.....f*cking b*st*rd.........I am beyond pissed the hell off right now.......he is lucky he is not here bc I would of kicked his ass from here to the moon.....

:saywhat: How do you know?! Do you think that's why he's been nicer these last few days? WHAT A DICK! Why do you have to get a C-section? I'm happy you were able to see the heartbeat and your pregnancy is going well. 

Sorry your husband is a genuine douche bag. Next time your scary friend comes to visit have her give him the stink eye!


----------



## BayBeeEm

I can't even find the words right now ... I came online to finally come out of the closet as "A Surprise Lady" but then I saw Sweetz most recent update. I am soooooo sorry about what is happening with you and your husband. I'm even more upset that you have to pay for his indescretions. Being the science, healthcare geek that I am, only one thing comes to mind that would keep you from having a vaginal birth. That is UNFORGIVABLE. What are you planning to do?


----------



## BayBeeEm

I am so, so upset for you, Sweetz.


----------



## janelleybean

Oh wait, I misread your post. I thought it said CHEATING. 

I'm sending you the biggest hug telepathically Sweetz!!


----------



## armymama2012

I have no clue what is up with my temps. They started nose-diving at 4 DPO and still aren't going back up. Luckily they haven't hit the coverline or lower yet. I did have some cramping and stabbing pain in my back last night, could that be implantation with the temp dip?


----------



## janelleybean

Oh baybee!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! I would jump up and down, but I'm not allowed to... so just imagine that I am!! WHOOHOO!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats BayBeeEm! Yeah, thats what came to mind for me too BayBeeEm but I'm not a medical geek. I just know some stuff from health class in college. Sweetz, I'm so so so sorry. I know this goes past all the other dumb bullshit he has done before. And there is NO making up for it this time!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Thank you, Janelleybean! I am very happy but being cautiously so. I see it, I see it, I see you jumping and up and down. :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

BayBeeEm said:


> Thank you, Janelleybean! I am very happy but being cautiously so. I see it, I see it, I see you jumping and up and down. :hugs:

Are those your current beta numbers? They look good! :happydance:

:yipee: <---That's me!


----------



## MizzPodd

Baby- Big congrats to ya!!

Sweetz- omg freakin men!!! I'm sorry to hear that news but I'm glad you know for sure. Be strong for your growing baby, that's all that matters!!!:hugs: you are a strong woman and know that his idiot ways will never break you. Stay strong!!! I'm sooooo happy you heard the heartbeat! It's always so exciting to hear! :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Janelleybean - Yep those are my current, betas. not sure when I will have my next appointment though. 

Armymama - Thank you! Yes, I think are thoughts are along the same lines and I am pissed. I wish I knew some goons to send to Sweetz husband. 

MizzPod - Thank you! I need a refresher on your story. Sorry, I can't remember :-(


----------



## armymama2012

Since the other "still TTC" girls hardly on here other than Krissy and Kanicky, I feel like I'm the only one left who isn't pregnant by now! :(

Storked, come back! I miss you and I feel so alone!


----------



## armymama2012

BayBeeEm said:


> Janelleybean - Yep those are my current, betas. not sure when I will have my next appointment though.
> 
> Armymama - Thank you! Yes, I think are thoughts are along the same lines and I am pissed. I wish I knew some goons to send to Sweetz husband.
> 
> MizzPod - Thank you! I need a refresher on your story. Sorry, I can't remember :-(

Hmmm....if only my grandpa's cousin was still in good health (he is 65). He used to work for some real bad guys as a debt collector (breaking bones and such). He is a real sweetheart now though but until he got into health problems he said I could ask him to beat up any guy.


----------



## MizzPodd

BayBeeEm said:


> Janelleybean - Yep those are my current, betas. not sure when I will have my next appointment though.
> 
> Armymama - Thank you! Yes, I think are thoughts are along the same lines and I am pissed. I wish I knew some goons to send to Sweetz husband.
> 
> MizzPod - Thank you! I need a refresher on your story. Sorry, I can't remember :-(

I'm new to this thread :) um it's a long depressing story. I will PM you because I am copying my thread from the 2nd trimester loss. I just can't write it all again. Its only been 2 months and my baby still has no closure :( story will explain y.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl, MizzPodd, Janelleybean, HisGrace and BaybeeEm :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Nothing EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]



AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / 1st HB:

MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:


September BFP's Lovely Ladies:

MizzPodd: Tested September 7 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:fatigue, heartburn, headaches, slight nausea, pinching in left ovary area for 2 weeks on and off, sudden cravings, increased appetite and just that feeling of knowing! lol / :baby: 1st HB

Janelleybean: Tested: September 12 :bfp: :happydance: / Symtpns: Sore Boobs, cramps/ :baby: 1st HB: 

HisGrace:Tested: September_:bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / :baby:1st HB

BaybeeEm: Tested September 17th :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / :baby:1st HB:




SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:

Hopestruck: taking a break :M.I.A :shrug:

Kanicky: 6 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Test Date: September 12th

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

armymama2012: 3 DPO TWW :coffee: Testing: September 28th 




Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:


CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

Garfie: CD 2 / AF arrived :flower:

Storked: CD 4/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

Angelserenity: CD2/ Waiting to "O" :thumbup:

Shefali83:CD/ Waiting to "O" :thumbup:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh no, I don't mean to make you rehash/re-live it. My signature will give you a hint of my story but I respond with it in detail.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Where are Krissy, Kanicky, Shefalia and Storked? They are some of favorite TTCers ...


----------



## armymama2012

Storked was having internet problems so she was goingto be gone for a little bit until they switched providers. Krissy is busy with her kiddos and getting her DH to actually agree to BD. The others I don't know right now but they usually pop on every other day in the evening.


----------



## MizzPodd

Baby- also i want to Thank you for talking to me! Lol I am in another forum now because those ladies are supporting to everyone :) no offense but I've tried to include myself in this one but no one hardly communicates with me. I'm not angry because it is petty to be so I found a more welcoming one. I talk to them about their issues and they talk to me. It's quite lovely. I will still PM you though because you seem very sweet and kind.

To the ladies that did attempt to talk to me thank you sooo much! :) I wish everyone in this forum the best with your pregnancy journeys even if its WTT TTC or already pregnant God Bless!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm so sorry BayBee....I ruined your moment......I'm happy for you! Congrats sweety :)

Army - possible implantation...just see what your temps do.

I'm a royal mess right now. Talked to my doc again bawling on the phone. She said I can be put on meds at 35 weeks and MIGHT be able to have a normal birth....but no guarantees. She said the bladder infection, body aches, etc are probably due to this as my immune system is protecting baby, not me.

Talked to the ass....he's denying everything (of course). Told him his ass is getting tested...ASAP. I told him I am taking him too. He is saying "oh maybe I had it before we got together and never knew". Oh really?! Then how come last pregancy I tested - but this one +?!?!? Last pregnancy was last August. then i said ok, then how come all my bloodwork came back negative from when i went to the hospital a couple months back?? Fucking douche! I told him my docs will be able to tell if this is a recent thing or not...and if it is recent....I won't yell, I won't scream, I won't hit.....but I will leave so fast that his head will spin and I will only be a memory.....I'm furious right now....


----------



## garfie

Army - I'm still here and not pregnant:cry: CD 9 for me:flower:

Baybee - :happydance: congrats hun how far on are you?:flower:

Sweetz - Like all the other ladies said - sorry to hear about your hubby what a douche as the kids would say, I could say a lot stronger but I might get banned:winkwink: have you had a c-section before? I have had 2 and they're not as bad as some people think obviously you are laid up for longer:cry:

Stork - Where are you:flower:

Love to all the other ladies, gotta dash and make the tea:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Mizz :hugs: I can't speak for everyone but I will miss you!


----------



## janelleybean

Mizzpodd- Don't go away!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

MizzPodd said:


> Baby- also i want to Thank you for talking to me! Lol I am in another forum now because those ladies are supporting to everyone :) no offense but I've tried to include myself in this one but no one hardly communicates with me. I'm not angry because it is petty to be so I found a more welcoming one. I talk to them about their issues and they talk to me. It's quite lovely. I will still PM you though because you seem very sweet and kind.
> 
> To the ladies that did attempt to talk to me thank you sooo much! :) I wish everyone in this forum the best with your pregnancy journeys even if its WTT TTC or already pregnant God Bless!

You're not alone in feeling this way. I find that it does happen with this group from time to time. There are few that are awesomely sweet then there are others that are nice but primarily come to talk not listen or give feedback. I will keep up with you either via PM or in other boards. Don't take ANYTHING personal on boards because its my guess that some don't realize how it comes across. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

MizzPodd said:


> Baby- also i want to Thank you for talking to me! Lol I am in another forum now because those ladies are supporting to everyone :) no offense but I've tried to include myself in this one but no one hardly communicates with me. I'm not angry because it is petty to be so I found a more welcoming one. I talk to them about their issues and they talk to me. It's quite lovely. I will still PM you though because you seem very sweet and kind.
> 
> To the ladies that did attempt to talk to me thank you sooo much! :) I wish everyone in this forum the best with your pregnancy journeys even if its WTT TTC or already pregnant God Bless!

MizzPodd- I'm sorry if it felt like I was ignoring you. I just never responded directly to your posts because I didnt have answers to your questions. I am not very experienced yet in the TTC and all the things going along with it. I understand if you feel you need to find better support. This is actually my favorite thread now after yesterday's drama. I am also in a few others but they hardly ever talk to me or I'm the only one who is still TTC so I feel secluded. Do what is best for you and baby emotionally. If you want to talk, I am always available.


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Army - I'm still here and not pregnant:cry: CD 9 for me:flower:
> 
> Baybee - :happydance: congrats hun how far on are you?:flower:
> 
> Sweetz - Like all the other ladies said - sorry to hear about your hubby what a douche as the kids would say, I could say a lot stronger but I might get banned:winkwink: have you had a c-section before? I have had 2 and they're not as bad as some people think obviously you are laid up for longer:cry:
> 
> Stork - Where are you:flower:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies, gotta dash and make the tea:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry, garfie, I didn't mean to leave you out. You are just more busy than me so I don't get to see that many posts from you. How are you feeling?


----------



## Aspe

Janelley..glad you are feeling better today :).. If u don't mind me asking, you said you think u and your dh didn't bd on ovulation day? I am all of a sudden rethinking my thoughts on when I ovulate...grr

Sweetz.. Omg, I'm so sorry know this is a difficult time, but know we are here for you. We may not be in the same physical environment, but virtually, we are always here.

Army..I'm with you.. I feel like all I keep seeing is bfn's.. I hope you get those tests in the mail or you get to buy some tonight..and you get your bfp

Baybeeem..congratulations :)

I am thinking about trying to start exercising again on Monday. I know, I know, it should be a natural part of my daily routine, but there is no time lol..i used to exercise 7 days a week but stopped..(this was a long time ago).. I wonder, would that help my cycles?


----------



## armymama2012

I know I come across as someone who only wants to focus on me sometimes. I don't mean it to sound like that. I want to support everyone. I'm just not very good with wording things.


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Janelley..glad you are feeling better today :).. If u don't mind me asking, you said you think u and your dh didn't bd on ovulation day? I am all of a sudden rethinking my thoughts on when I ovulate...grr
> 
> Sweetz.. Omg, I'm so sorry know this is a difficult time, but know we are here for you. We may not be in the same physical environment, but virtually, we are always here.
> 
> Army..I'm with you.. I feel like all I keep seeing is bfn's.. I hope you get those tests in the mail or you get to buy some tonight..and you get your bfp
> 
> Baybeeem..congratulations :)
> 
> I am thinking about trying to start exercising again on Monday. I know, I know, it should be a natural part of my daily routine, but there is no time lol..i used to exercise 7 days a week but stopped..(this was a long time ago).. I wonder, would that help my cycles?

Well I wont get to buy tests until tomorrow since DH is once again on 24-hr duty until tomorrow morning. 

As for exercising, just do overdo it. Moderate exercise is good but if you do too much it can mess up your cycles, especially ovulation.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Garfie - Hi! It's been a while. Believe it or not, I am only 12 DPO. I'm not due for my af until tomorrow or Sunday, maybe. I tested early because of the last suspected ectopic. Gotta test early to ensure that it isn't happening again. So far, my doc thinks this is a healthy pregnancy. 

Sweetz - He is a monster! How could he blame you? Sound guilty to me. Yes, drag him in for testing. Then again, whether he agress or not, we KNOW he is the common factor here. As one of lovely girls said before, try to make this more about your and baby and not foolish human being. Sigh ... I can't ...


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- you're making me all weepy. My heart just breaks for you. :hugs::hugs:


BaybeeEm and Mizzpodd- I try to include everyone, though at times it's hard to remember what everyone says when there are 5 pages to read. I really try. I apologize if I have ever made anyone feel left out. I love each and every one of you ladies. From the ones who have been here the entire time, to the ones who just joined. You're all created equal to me and you all have a spot in my heart, because with out your support and optimism I seriously don't know where I would be right now. If I would even be pregnant or if I would be THAT lady who sits on the couch all day eating potato chips and not showering. I'm happy that I'm the pregnant lady who is happy and optimistic and I have ALL of you to thank for that, not just a few. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> I know I come across as someone who only wants to focus on me sometimes. I don't mean it to sound like that. I want to support everyone. I'm just not very good with wording things.

No worries from me sweety :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I know I come across as someone who only wants to focus on me sometimes. I don't mean it to sound like that. I want to support everyone. I'm just not very good with wording things.
> 
> No worries from me sweety :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Its just that in my life so far, I've been called insensitive and selfish so many times in my life that i worry that thats how everyone sees me.


----------



## Sweetz33

I don't see ya that way :)


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz.. Yeah, I go with him to get tested, that way he can not lie and say he went to the doctors, when in fact, he didn't.

Mizzpodd..it is unfortunate you are leaving this thread, but you know where you are most content and happy with the support you receive. I know myself, sometimes I do get replies regarding my inquiries, but other times, i don't. I try my best to respond to everyone, but I am not on here a lot due to schedule. Sorry if I wasn't fully attentive, as this is not my intention. :(


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I know I come across as someone who only wants to focus on me sometimes. I don't mean it to sound like that. I want to support everyone. I'm just not very good with wording things.
> 
> No worries from me sweety :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. Its just that in my life so far, I've been called insensitive and selfish so many times in my life that i worry that thats how everyone sees me.Click to expand...

Who cares what others think. I've been called: cold hearted, selfish, and evil. I say everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but not everyone's matter.


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe said:


> Janelley..glad you are feeling better today :).. If u don't mind me asking, you said you think u and your dh didn't bd on ovulation day? I am all of a sudden rethinking my thoughts on when I ovulate...grr
> 
> Sweetz.. Omg, I'm so sorry know this is a difficult time, but know we are here for you. We may not be in the same physical environment, but virtually, we are always here.
> 
> Army..I'm with you.. I feel like all I keep seeing is bfn's.. I hope you get those tests in the mail or you get to buy some tonight..and you get your bfp
> 
> Baybeeem..congratulations :)
> 
> I am thinking about trying to start exercising again on Monday. I know, I know, it should be a natural part of my daily routine, but there is no time lol..i used to exercise 7 days a week but stopped..(this was a long time ago).. I wonder, would that help my cycles?

Yea, I'm not sure. I will know more when I know my for sure EDD, but for now it seems sort of impossible that we BD on O day only because my husband had hurt his neck and I was afraid to have sex with him in fear that I might hurt him, then when FF said I should be Oing I was so tired. I have written down all the days that we BDs I will know more when I get my EDD. I will then let you know. Just don't let me forget!! I saw that you thought you were having a 50 something day cycle. That is crazy. Has that always been the case for you? have you still not had a period? Oh man, I would be so flustered at this point if I were you. Exercise is a great way to stay in shape, but I agree with Army, it can mess up your cycles if your really over doing it. But you have to REALLY over do it. Next time you see your doctor, I would talk to them about it. I've heard it can straighten out your cycles as well. It goes both ways, I guess it just depends on which person you are. I wish you the best of luck with it though, and let me know if you have any other questions. :flower:


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Janelley..glad you are feeling better today :).. If u don't mind me asking, you said you think u and your dh didn't bd on ovulation day? I am all of a sudden rethinking my thoughts on when I ovulate...grr
> 
> Sweetz.. Omg, I'm so sorry know this is a difficult time, but know we are here for you. We may not be in the same physical environment, but virtually, we are always here.
> 
> Army..I'm with you.. I feel like all I keep seeing is bfn's.. I hope you get those tests in the mail or you get to buy some tonight..and you get your bfp
> 
> Baybeeem..congratulations :)
> 
> I am thinking about trying to start exercising again on Monday. I know, I know, it should be a natural part of my daily routine, but there is no time lol..i used to exercise 7 days a week but stopped..(this was a long time ago).. I wonder, would that help my cycles?
> 
> Yea, I'm not sure. I will know more when I know my for sure EDD, but for now it seems sort of impossible that we BD on O day only because my husband had hurt his neck and I was afraid to have sex with him in fear that I might hurt him, then when FF said I should be Oing I was so tired. I have written down all the days that we BDs I will know more when I get my EDD. I will then let you know. Just don't let me forget!! I saw that you thought you were having a 50 something day cycle. That is crazy. Has that always been the case for you? have you still not had a period. Oh man, I would be so flustered at this point if I were you. Exercise is a great way to stay in shape, but I agree with Army, it can mess up your cycles if your really over doing it. But you have to REALLY over due it. Next time you see your doctor, I would talk to them about it. I've heard it can straighten out your cycles as well. It goes both ways, I guess it just depends on which person you are. I wish you the best of luck with it though, and let me know if you have any other questions. :flower:Click to expand...

thanks for the response. I will try not to forget to ask you as well..lol..well I use to bleed every month, then it went weird.
In April,i was a week late
In may, I missed
In June, I was late but seen blood
In July, I missed
In august, I was late but seen blood

So between April-June and June-august there was approximately 58 days in between menstrual periods..on July 29 I had 2 positive hpt and then on august 1 it was negative at doctors. Since then my tests have been negative too, all I get is what seems to be evaporation lines :(
I had all those tests done and everything came back good. Just the estrogen test is not yet back. The doctor only said sometimes our bodies change and so does our periods and even though it seems I'm only having a period every second month, that done mean I don't ovulate every month.


----------



## Krissy485

Ok first of all Congrats BAyBeeEmm!!!!! YAY!!!! and those are lovely numbers for how early you are. And I missed you to!!!! Thanks for asking about me! Army pretty much said it in nut shell and i will explain more bellow...

Janelle- YAY for feeling better...are you drinking all that lovely water? Maybe that is what helped?

Army- omg you are the most selfish person I have ever seen....lmao not!!!!! You have always been nothing but helpful and caring to us all!

MizzPod- I am sorry you view our thread that way...we try hard to be supportive but, forgive me if this comes off rude because that is not what i mean for it to be, but I do not remember you actually introducing yourself and kind of giving us a back ground on what your journey has been. I have only ever seen you pop in to say when you are testing and to ask questions. For us here it is about getting to know eachother and supporting the whole person not just the part about TTC...I know that may have just sounded harsh but we are pretty protective in this group and I honestly do not appriciate having someone who never really tried to get to know everyone basically call us insentive to new comers cuz we are not at all....but of course that is just my opinion and if you do want stay and be apart of our group more the marrier honestly! But please tell us your story so we have a real feel of who you are....

Ok so did not mean for that to sound like a rant, I just love my ladies and I am little protective..

Never- Hi busy lady!!!

Garfie- I did not forget about you! How you doing lady?

Aspe-exercise 7 days a week say what? I suck at a routine lol

Sweetz- Oh my lovely! I am so sorry! I was going to say how can he even dare say that maybe it was there before...and if it is what i think it is then it does make sense for how you have been feeling.... :hugs: We love you here and just remember dont go all crazy on him jail is not the place to have that baby!!! Did you find out anymore on that house??? that is a happy thought!

Hope- I see you down there...lol how have you been????

AFM-Ok ladies so last night while giving dh a back rub i took it as a chance to poor my heart out to him and what did it get me...silence! I honestly he did not say a word! I told him that it hurts me that when i come on to him i get some excuse about not wanting to have sex....or when i want to talk about TTC again he changes the subject. I told him i love him and if 3 kids is all he wants then I am ok with that and i will make the appointment to go see my ob and get my tubes tide i am fine with that but if he does want to TTC I am happy with that to but I want to do it right away, because i am torn to between wanting another baby. I love my kids and my youngest is 3 so i have that baby itch since it has been so long since i had a baby but at the same time i am done with midnight feedings, and teething, and bottles and most of all DIAPERS! I am at the stage with my kids where they are learning to read and write and hitting all the big milstones in life. Like my oldest two can now swing all by themselves! or that my youngest who just turned three says the funniest things...like today we were driving down the road and he would say no cars there no one home then pass another home and he says two cars there, someone home...so freaking cute!!!

So after I poored my heart out and even cried while i did it....he said nothing...nothing...but i am happy to have weight off my sholders...i am also looking forward to going to the football game tommorrow with him, unless he takes a friend or my six yr lol...but i am 99% sure i get to go to the Michigan state game tomorrow i love it there...

ok now i wrote a book...i will see how many new posts since i wrote this...

once again sorry if i offended anyone by what i wrote above...I just really love my ladies you guys have been my rock lately TAHNK YOU!!!! and even if we decide no more babies i am not leaving you lol


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe- I might be thinking of someone else, but are you the one that had a bunch of tests done to check your hormone levels? Did you get your results back yet?


----------



## Krissy485

Aspe- crazy long cyles, I am glad that you are getting the testing done but has the dr ever gave you a hint of what the reason maybe for the craziness? 

Janelle- I just cut up an apple for my Avarie and saw the see and thought...awe janelle's baby is this big...lol...i know i am crazy lol...


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe- I might be thinking of someone else, but are you the one that had a bunch of tests done to check your hormone levels? Did you get your results back yet?

Yes that was me. I posted the results yesterday on here.
My lh, fsh, thyroid, CBC was all normal
Just don't have the results back for the estrogen test


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Ok first of all Congrats BAyBeeEmm!!!!! YAY!!!! and those are lovely numbers for how early you are. And I missed you to!!!! Thanks for asking about me! Army pretty much said it in nut shell and i will explain more bellow...
> 
> Janelle- YAY for feeling better...are you drinking all that lovely water? Maybe that is what helped?
> 
> Army- omg you are the most selfish person I have ever seen....lmao not!!!!! You have always been nothing but helpful and caring to us all!
> 
> MizzPod- I am sorry you view our thread that way...we try hard to be supportive but, forgive me if this comes off rude because that is not what i mean for it to be, but I do not remember you actually introducing yourself and kind of giving us a back ground on what your journey has been. I have only ever seen you pop in to say when you are testing and to ask questions. For us here it is about getting to know eachother and supporting the whole person not just the part about TTC...I know that may have just sounded harsh but we are pretty protective in this group and I honestly do not appriciate having someone who never really tried to get to know everyone basically call us insentive to new comers cuz we are not at all....but of course that is just my opinion and if you do want stay and be apart of our group more the marrier honestly! But please tell us your story so we have a real feel of who you are....
> 
> Ok so did not mean for that to sound like a rant, I just love my ladies and I am little protective..
> 
> Never- Hi busy lady!!!
> 
> Garfie- I did not forget about you! How you doing lady?
> 
> Aspe-exercise 7 days a week say what? I suck at a routine lol
> 
> Sweetz- Oh my lovely! I am so sorry! I was going to say how can he even dare say that maybe it was there before...and if it is what i think it is then it does make sense for how you have been feeling.... :hugs: We love you here and just remember dont go all crazy on him jail is not the place to have that baby!!! Did you find out anymore on that house??? that is a happy thought!
> 
> Hope- I see you down there...lol how have you been????
> 
> AFM-Ok ladies so last night while giving dh a back rub i took it as a chance to poor my heart out to him and what did it get me...silence! I honestly he did not say a word! I told him that it hurts me that when i come on to him i get some excuse about not wanting to have sex....or when i want to talk about TTC again he changes the subject. I told him i love him and if 3 kids is all he wants then I am ok with that and i will make the appointment to go see my ob and get my tubes tide i am fine with that but if he does want to TTC I am happy with that to but I want to do it right away, because i am torn to between wanting another baby. I love my kids and my youngest is 3 so i have that baby itch since it has been so long since i had a baby but at the same time i am done with midnight feedings, and teething, and bottles and most of all DIAPERS! I am at the stage with my kids where they are learning to read and write and hitting all the big milstones in life. Like my oldest two can now swing all by themselves! or that my youngest who just turned three says the funniest things...like today we were driving down the road and he would say no cars there no one home then pass another home and he says two cars there, someone home...so freaking cute!!!
> 
> So after I poored my heart out and even cried while i did it....he said nothing...nothing...but i am happy to have weight off my sholders...i am also looking forward to going to the football game tommorrow with him, unless he takes a friend or my six yr lol...but i am 99% sure i get to go to the Michigan state game tomorrow i love it there...
> 
> ok now i wrote a book...i will see how many new posts since i wrote this...
> 
> once again sorry if i offended anyone by what i wrote above...I just really love my ladies you guys have been my rock lately TAHNK YOU!!!! and even if we decide no more babies i am not leaving you lol

 I was not offended in the least. Oh, and my DH is the same way about not saying a word about TTC. I have done that exact thing several times and just gotten shoulder shrugs. DH is not one to talk about anything other than food and what HE wants to do. However, he insists on having sex even if I'm not in the mood so I'm not complaining much. 

BTW, the mail truck hasn't even arrived but if it delays much further I might have to put my "pee cup" in the fridge which DH would completely freak out about (luckily he wont be home again til tomorrow lol).


----------



## Aspe

Krissy..after the doctor told me all my tests were good, she said well sometimes our bodies change and periods, so maybe your body is just changing. If I keep being like this I am going to go back again. She said, by the time you comes back again, you could be pregnant. But I really don't know what's going on with my body, so hence, don't know about ovulation. 

I am so sorry your dh is giving you that no speaking shoulder. That really hurts me, so I can imagine how you feel. I hope that even though he was silent at the time, that he thinks about what you said, and will come back to you with his thoughts later. Perhaps at the game tomorrow. 
I really love to hear others speak about their family, and hence, children. :)


----------



## Aspe

Army..I'm anxiously waiting for the mail truck for you :) and for us so you can test and tell us you got your bfp :)


----------



## Aspe

Ok, so I just went and checked my cervix. Yesterday it was like semi hard-soft, if that makes sense. Today, it it soft, the softest I have felt yet. Like so soft, it was squishy. However, still locked up. What's going on?


----------



## Krissy485

ARmy- LMAO- When I was pregnant with all three kids my BP always ran a little high so I always ended up having to do the 24 hour pee test to see if i was peeing protein...so In the fridge was a big organge jug that I had to take to the bathroom with me every time to add my pee to it..i had one of those hat catcher things to catch the pee...but yeah DH always loved that...and my DH is the same way like I keep saying on her he is soo freaking emotionally STUNTED i hate his mom for it really is all her fault...honestly...

Aspe- are those "normal" tests or do they count as the ones they do for recurrent mc? my dr said if i had one more mc the my insurance would pay for further testings really made me feel great since i already had 2...grr...


----------



## HisGrace

So is the implication that the rest of us are unsweet and unkind? 

Mizz - I hope everything goes okay with your appointment and your spotting. I honestly didnt even see your post about it until I logged in now. It's easy for a post to get lost in the shuffle because there is a lot going on. Please don't take it personal. I know for me I sometimes don't comment to others because I have no idea what to say. Sometimes I just forget after reading the other posts. Sometimes I won't address anyone and I will just come on to vent if I'm feeling particularly stressed about something. Like someone else said, go where you feel supported but please understand we weren't ignoring you for the sake of ignoring you.

Sweetz - I am so sorry you are having to go through this, he will eventually get what's coming to him.

Janelle - yes I get my results today. Everytime I think about it I get so nervous I feel like I'm gonna throw up. 

army - according to amazon the package is "out for delivery". Go check your mail!!!

mnj - where are you? how did the appt go?

baybee - congratulations!


----------



## Aspe

Krissy485 said:


> ARmy- LMAO- When I was pregnant with all three kids my BP always ran a little high so I always ended up having to do the 24 hour pee test to see if i was peeing protein...so In the fridge was a big organge jug that I had to take to the bathroom with me every time to add my pee to it..i had one of those hat catcher things to catch the pee...but yeah DH always loved that...and my DH is the same way like I keep saying on her he is soo freaking emotionally STUNTED i hate his mom for it really is all her fault...honestly...
> 
> Aspe- are those "normal" tests or do they count as the ones they do for recurrent mc? my dr said if i had one more mc the my insurance would pay for further testings really made me feel great since i already had 2...grr...

I think they are normal protocal tests. I could be wrong, but I think so


----------



## HisGrace

krissy - sorry dh isn't talking to you. sounds like you gave him a lot to think about. maybe he will open up soon.

hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> ARmy- LMAO- When I was pregnant with all three kids my BP always ran a little high so I always ended up having to do the 24 hour pee test to see if i was peeing protein...so In the fridge was a big organge jug that I had to take to the bathroom with me every time to add my pee to it..i had one of those hat catcher things to catch the pee...but yeah DH always loved that...and my DH is the same way like I keep saying on her he is soo freaking emotionally STUNTED i hate his mom for it really is all her fault...honestly...
> 
> Aspe- are those "normal" tests or do they count as the ones they do for recurrent mc? my dr said if i had one more mc the my insurance would pay for further testings really made me feel great since i already had 2...grr...

Yeah, I think DH has a pee phobia. He used to take baths with our son and as son as he saw that DS had peed he would jump out of the tub and THEN grab our son.


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> So is the implication that the rest of us are unsweet and unkind?
> 
> Mizz - I hope everything goes okay with your appointment and your spotting. I honestly didnt even see your post about it until I logged in now. It's easy for a post to get lost in the shuffle because there is a lot going on. Please don't take it personal. I know for me I sometimes don't comment to others because I have no idea what to say. Sometimes I just forget after reading the other posts. Sometimes I won't address anyone and I will just come on to vent if I'm feeling particularly stressed about something. Like someone else said, go where you feel supported but please understand we weren't ignoring you for the sake of ignoring you.
> 
> Sweetz - I am so sorry you are having to go through this, he will eventually get what's coming to him.
> 
> Janelle - yes I get my results today. Everytime I think about it I get so nervous I feel like I'm gonna throw up.
> 
> army - according to amazon the package is "out for delivery". Go check your mail!!!
> 
> mnj - where are you? how did the appt go?
> 
> baybee - congratulations!

OMG HisGrace you are a lifesaver! They just arrived. BRB!!!!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Woohoo!


----------



## Aspe

Yahoo..were waitingggg lol


----------



## armymama2012

Is the test invalid if the control line is broken? The control line is only showing up on the edges, the line isn't complete.


----------



## armymama2012

I took another test and BFN. Not giving up yet! I'll wait and test again on Monday! and then next Friday! Not giving up til AF shows!


----------



## kanicky73

Ahhhhhhh first of all army you're killin me with these tests! Throw that one away and go take another one!

Baybee yahoooooooon congrats! So happy for you. I have to admit I had a sneaking suspicion that you were the mystery lady! Lol

Mizz please don't leave!! I am still trying to get used to this website and I don't mean to not answer or thank or get around to some posts or responses but I'm sure I've missed some of you a time or two. If you ever want to pm me I will always answer! You have been nothing but kind to me. 

Sweets honey I can't even begin to tell u how pissed off I am for you. For any many reasons beyond just the the cheating. What a selfish jerk. I'm here for you all of us are here for you!

Janelle. Glad you're feeling more at ease. Just keep taking it easy. You've got this!

Krissy I'm sorry dh is being a big poopy head. Try and stay positive. 

Afm nothing exciting! The bitch I mean witch is still here blah blah blah


----------



## Krissy485

Aspe- how old are you if you dont mind me asking? i dont remember if you took part the other day when we did bios....some of us shared our real names along with dh and children and our locations...and if you wanna hear about kids i got load of stories lmao having a 6, 4 1/2, and 3 yr old you build up lots of stories and since I was the first to get pregnant in my group of friends i get asked prenancy and baby questions all the time and i am always happy to help! bc if i can make anyones else experience easier it makes me happy!


----------



## kanicky73

My lord I had to go,back and make a ton of corrections. These freakin iPad makes me look like an illiterate dumbass!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

armymama2012 said:


> I took another test and BFN. Not giving up yet! I'll wait and test again on Monday! and then next Friday! Not giving up til AF shows!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kanicky73

armymama2012 said:


> I took another test and BFN. Not giving up yet! I'll wait and test again on Monday! and then next Friday! Not giving up til AF shows!

Dang unthought for sure! Oh keep testing! Could be hat it's not fmu!


----------



## armymama2012

kanicky73 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I took another test and BFN. Not giving up yet! I'll wait and test again on Monday! and then next Friday! Not giving up til AF shows!
> 
> Dang unthought for sure! Oh keep testing! Could be hat it's not fmu!Click to expand...

It actually was FMU, I didn't pee this morning until 11:30 a.m.
I will test again on Monday.


----------



## Krissy485

Kanicky- lmao i can tell you have kids bc you called dh a poopy head lol...but yeah i know Josh and he will think about it and just show me basically what he wants and not talk so much....when things were really bad last yr we texted to talk bc it was easier for him to get his feelings out so we will see what happens....

Army- YAY on tests and thank you HisGrace for sending them out to her...but BOO for BFN...but YAY for positive attitude on it! if any of that made sense lol...

HisGrace-thanks! those results come in yet? what time are you in? I live in EST so maybe i am ahead of you in time...i wanna know damn it!


----------



## HisGrace

Krissy, I'm in Texas. I haven't called yet because I'm a scaredy cat. I'll call at 2:30 my time.


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Kanicky- lmao i can tell you have kids bc you called dh a poopy head lol...but yeah i know Josh and he will think about it and just show me basically what he wants and not talk so much....when things were really bad last yr we texted to talk bc it was easier for him to get his feelings out so we will see what happens....
> 
> Army- YAY on tests and thank you HisGrace for sending them out to her...but BOO for BFN...but YAY for positive attitude on it! if any of that made sense lol...
> 
> HisGrace-thanks! those results come in yet? what time are you in? I live in EST so maybe i am ahead of you in time...i wanna know damn it!

I am doing my best to stay positive. Right now its pretty easy because AF isn't due for a little bit so I know it is very early (at least according to FF). Thanks HisGrace for sending me tests! Those will definitely be enough for the end of the year. Now I feel like I owe you something!


----------



## Aspe

Krissy485 said:


> Aspe- how old are you if you dont mind me asking? i dont remember if you took part the other day when we did bios....some of us shared our real names along with dh and children and our locations...and if you wanna hear about kids i got load of stories lmao having a 6, 4 1/2, and 3 yr old you build up lots of stories and since I was the first to get pregnant in my group of friends i get asked prenancy and baby questions all the time and i am always happy to help! bc if i can make anyones else experience easier it makes me happy!

Although I enjoyed reading other's bio's, due to this thread being available to anyone world wide and our professions, I can only tell certain information. I really hope everyone understands. I am 27, my db is 30. We were both born and raised here is Canada. No pets, although I would like a cat. Anything else you want to know, let me know, and I'll see what I can do :)


----------



## Aspe

Hisgrace..that was very nice of you to send army lots of tests

Army.. We are rooting for you and hopefully a bfp soon:)


----------



## AngelSerenity

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz, Lpjkp, MnJ, Bamagurl, MizzPodd, Janelleybean, HisGrace and A Surprise lady:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Nothing EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks /3rd HB [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> AUGUST BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24th: :bfp: :happydance: / Symptoms: Sore boobs / :baby:1st HB:
> 
> MnJ: Tested Aug. 27th :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> BamaGurl: Tested August 31st :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns: sore boobs,nausea, tired, & witchy attitude / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> 
> September BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> MizzPodd: Tested September 7 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns:fatigue, heartburn, headaches, slight nausea, pinching in left ovary area for 2 weeks on and off, sudden cravings, increased appetite and just that feeling of knowing! lol / :baby: 1st HB
> 
> Janelleybean: Tested: September 12 :bfp: :happydance: / Symtpns: Sore Boobs, cramps/ :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> HisGrace:Tested: September_ :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / :baby: 1st HB
> 
> A Surprise lady: Tested September 17th :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: / 1st HB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOON SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> 
> Krissy485: CD/ Not Trying until AF leaves :thumbup:
> 
> Hopestruck: taking a break :M.I.A
> 
> Kanicky: 6 DPO/ In TWW Test Date: September 12th:coffee:
> 
> Aspe: DPO/ TWW :thumbup:
> 
> armymama2012: 3 DPO TWW Testing: September 28th :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon October BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> 
> CatchBabyDust: DPO/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:
> 
> Garfie: CD 2 / AF arrived :flower:
> 
> Storked: CD 4/ Waiting to "O" :thumbup:
> 
> Angelserenity: CD2/ Waiting to "O" :thumbup:
> 
> Shefali83:CD/ Waiting to "O" :wacko:

 
Never, can you take me off the soon to be list please. I have to fecking WTT for at least 2 months as I have to get more tests, upon which my RMC consultant sighed and muttered getting old when he heard my DH's age (43) :growlmad::cry:. He also dismissed other things. I'm just really low and dismayed at everything girls, so sorry to be a dampner. These hurdles just keep coming and as much as my heart breaks for another baby the niggles are getting bigger it isnt going to happen for me.


I'll post the whole palava later once I catch up. I will still be reading and lurking, good luck to everybody, I mean that from the bottom of my heart :flower::kiss:.


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- Thank you for thinking of me when cutting up your apple. I thought the same thing this morning when I was eating mine. It's funny because yesterday I was eating an "everything" bagel and saw the sesame seed and though, "awe... baby is this big". As for the water, that is all I drink, and I drink plenty of it! So, I'm not too sure what help anymore will do other than keeping my kidneys super clean. I have a camelbak water bottle that I just suck on all day. I'm a total ice water freak. I LOVE IT! ..yea yea yea, I'm weird because I like water. I don't want to sound defending or anything, but I do remember reading Mizzpodd's story. Just saying. About your DH, I'm so sorry that he's giving your the silent treatment. That sounds like it's got to be so hard, but at least you got it off your chest and now he knows. The ball is in his court. As for tying your tubes. Please don't! You're still young! If anything, get on Mirena or something. Make tying your tubes your last resort until you're at least 30.

Aspe- Sorry I missed your results. :blush: But that is really good that all your levels are normal. I really hope that the next time you go back to see your doctor you are pregnant. Fingers crossed! As for your cervix, that is exactly like mine felt before I got my BFP. This might sound like TMI, but I'm just going to tell you... *NO ONE ELSE READ*: But I would do a sweep around my cervix with my finger and if I got a lot of CM, I always took that as a good sign. Just before I got my BFP, I did a sweep and got SO MUCH, it literally freaked me out. It was super stretchy but not clear like EWCM. 

HisGrace- You're so smart to track Army's package through Amazon! Wise Grasshoppa. WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU HAVEN'T CALLED?!??! CALL!!! I want to know. Yer mah bump buddy!

Kanicky- I got this!

Army- You could always make HisGrace some Brownies... I got a kick as recipe! :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

Kani....I hate my iPad too....auto correct hell

Army oh buggers.....keep testing girl!!

Krissy...maybe I'm not in the right place in my head to say this.....but men suck dirty monkey balls.....

Afm ... Well I spoke with him again...he's still denying everything. I told him that I will take him to cash his check...but he is giving me the majority of it as I have to pay bills. I also told him to stay away from me for the time being bc right now I am so angry I'm emotionless. He is staying with his brother starting tonight....I told him I wanted him nowhere near me...


----------



## janelleybean

Awe Angel- I'm going to miss you. And just so you know 43 IS NOT OLD! 

Sweetz- That sounds very smart of you, and you seem to be handling the situation well. I sending you big hugs. Just imagine if all of us women could telepathically punch someone... Your husband wouldn't be left standing. That sort of made me snicker..

I was going to add someone else to my response and I've completely gone blank. Hmmm...


----------



## HisGrace

Angel - :hugs: 

army - you owe me nothing but to post that bfp when it gets here monday. please don't feel like you owe me anything else.

janelle - i'm calling in 20 minutes... and congrats on the apple seed. I will live vicariously through you until I get there, too.


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane....that made me snicker too....I talked with my sister back home and she is furious. She said he is lucky she doesn't live down here....she said if I want to I can move in with her...but I'm not financially ready for a big move....maybe soon...


----------



## MnJ

Ok, getting this part out of the way first.. thank you for asking about me!! :) Then I have to go back and reply to people, I can't believe how much has happened on here today!!! Here is the pic of our baby blob lol. We did see the heart beating too!! The big mean grumpy sonogram chick said can't get heartbeat rate yet and can't tell exactly how far, they just go by lmp. Um whatEVERRRRRR. Didn't like her. They had a tv screen up on the wall to watch the sonogram so I told DB to take a pic with his phone. She said no, you can't do that. I'll print you a picture. Why the fart CAN'T we take a pic with a phone?! Yeesh.. anyway here's this much and now I will be writing a big long book in my next post!!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby 7 weeks 4 days sept 21 2012.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HisGrace

Mnj - awwwwww... Lovely pic. So happy you got to see the hb.


----------



## Sweetz33

MnJ said:


> Ok, getting this part out of the way first.. thank you for asking about me!! :) Then I have to go back and reply to people, I can't believe how much has happened on here today!!! Here is the pic of our baby blob lol. We did see the heart beating too!! The big mean grumpy sonogram chick said can't get heartbeat rate yet and can't tell exactly how far, they just go by lmp. Um whatEVERRRRRR. Didn't like her. They had a tv screen up on the wall to watch the sonogram so I told DB to take a pic with his phone. She said no, you can't do that. I'll print you a picture. Why the fart CAN'T we take a pic with a phone?! Yeesh.. anyway here's this much and now I will be writing a big long book in my next post!!!

Beautiful picture! Oh and that is bs....I taped my last US with my phone lol


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ said:


> Ok, getting this part out of the way first.. thank you for asking about me!! :) Then I have to go back and reply to people, I can't believe how much has happened on here today!!! Here is the pic of our baby blob lol. We did see the heart beating too!! The big mean grumpy sonogram chick said can't get heartbeat rate yet and can't tell exactly how far, they just go by lmp. Um whatEVERRRRRR. Didn't like her. They had a tv screen up on the wall to watch the sonogram so I told DB to take a pic with his phone. She said no, you can't do that. I'll print you a picture. Why the fart CAN'T we take a pic with a phone?! Yeesh.. anyway here's this much and now I will be writing a big long book in my next post!!!

You were the one I was going to post about and went blank!! Yippy, I'm so happy for you friend!! You have a baby blob, that's so cute!! You're ultrasound tech sounds like she's full of it, because they can too measure to see how far along you are. Maybe she just couldn't get a good angle, but who cares, YOU HAVE A BABY BLOB! :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies just a quick jump in.

Janelleybean: I'm glad your little bean is just fine!! In early pregnancy alot of women have cramps, including me. You're doing good just hang in there. And no ma'am I don't think I felt my babe move yet or rather I wouldn't know what it feels like, so hopefully I'll feel it soon.

BaybeeEm: My fav lady is back AND PREGO!!! I am so over the moon!!! It was just you me, Bama and Stork when I started this thread, going for our BFP's, and it's nothing I wanted more then for us to get it, not knowing when we were going to get it but we kept believing we were and never giving up!!! I'm
So happy for you ma'am I could cry and Thank u for still hanging in here with us, so we could be apart of your big News :hugs:

Stork: WE're waiting on you girlie. It may take time but don't you worry it's coming, it's coming. I MISS YOU DEARLY!!

Armymama: I'm going to already claim it for you and say bump those HPt that was suppose to be in the mail, you're prego!!!

Sweetz: I pm you. I'm so glad you heard your little babe HB, that's a blessing in itself. Hang in there. Luv ya!

Hi to MizzPodd, MnJ, Kanicky, Krissy, Aspe

HisGrace: Did you get those 2nd results in ? I'm glad all your other results came bk good. 

Bama: I see you're popping in and out too. Im glad you're ok. How's those Symptns?

Lisalee: I need to compare Symptns!!!

Shefali: Glad your operations went well. Sorry to hear about the possible chemical.

AFM: Well nothing really to report, Hope everyone is doing good!! And I'm always rooting for everyone!!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

armymama2012 said:


> Since the other "still TTC" girls hardly on here other than Krissy and Kanicky, I feel like I'm the only one left who isn't pregnant by now! :(
> 
> Storked, come back! I miss you and I feel so alone!

 
I'm here!!!! Even if I have to WTT for a couple of months :growlmad::growlmad::wacko::cry::cry:.


Baby... :happydance::happydance::happydance: so pleased for you honey,:dust: coming your way.


MizzPodd:hugs:lady, one day at a time and all that. How are you feeling? I've just read on and you are leaving, I'm sorry to hear that. Busy threads can be hard to feel heard sometimes but I do think it is nothing intentional. I wish you the best if you do decide to move on xo


Sweetz... :hugs:, i think the rest of the ladies have said it all.


Aspe... I work in sport. Any exercise can help boost fertility and basically have your body in good shape for TTC and pregnancy. Do whatever you enjoy and vary activities so you wont get bored. But do keep it in moderation as too much can indeed mess with your cycles. If you want any advice I'd be happy to help.


Krissy... At least you have got things off your chest:hugs:. Has he said anything yet? If he is a typical man it may take him a couple of days to come up with a decent reply. Hugs to you, I think this is the first step at your crossroads, whatever journey you take you can be content that you are trying to be the adult and talk about it :flower:


HisGrace... how are you feeling? Any more test results yet? Good luck.


Kanicky... bah humbug! I was so sure you had great signs for a BFP. :hugs:


MnJ... lovely scan congratulations honey:happydance::flower:


Never... I hope you are keeping well :friends:


----------



## janelleybean

Never- I was right around where you are, when I felt my son move. I remember laying on my side and putting my hand on my side belly and pressing a little bit and I could feel a kick. I WAS SO EXCITED! It sort of feels like bubbles popping in your belly... kinda like gas, but I remember when my husband came home from work I laid on my side and had him feel, he said he could barely feel it, but he could still feel it. It's so exciting when it happens. I remember when ever I drank a big glass of ice water, my son would literally move all over the place. It was sort of fun showing Dan's friends and looking at it in the mirror, but this was further a long in my pregnancy. You're going to have so much fun when you get farther a long. I'm so excited for you and all the ladies who are getting so close to feeling the movement.


----------



## Sweetz33

If it wasn't for you ladies I don't know what I would do. I will be forever grateful for each and every one of you.

Never...you are my bnb mom. You always know what to say at exactly the right time.

Storked...damnit I miss you....:cry:

Jane....holy crap girl...you had the ability to make me laugh on a shitastic day...mad skillz lol :thumbup:

Army...selfish girl...lol yeah maybe in an alternate dimension! You're a sweety! 

Krissy...you just flat out rock!

To those not mentioned its nothing personal...just a bit over emotional ATM.

I know each one of you wants to punch him and that makes me smile. :winkwink: I will stay calm...as best I can. I have dealt with a lot of BS from him, but this is unforgivable.


----------



## HisGrace

Voicemail? You have got to be kidding. My call went straight to voicemail. I left a message. I hope they call me back today and I don't have to wait until Monday. :(


----------



## HisGrace

1st beta - 949
2nd beta - 2216

Thank God!!!


----------



## MnJ

Baybee - CONGRATS!!! I'm so glad you came out of hiding.. it was driving me crazy!! lol Your #'s look really good. I got my first beta at 12dpo and it was 65 just to have something to compare to.

Sweetz - OOOO MMMM GGGGG!!! I am SO sorry. He has not sounded like he's very good to you on your posts and now, though I don't know him at all, I'd like to spit in his face!! As for the how you know and the C-section repercussion, I'm totally ignorant. Clueless as to why. Regardless I know it must be bad and I'm so sorry. 

Army - good luck!!! Glad you finally got some tests (such a sweetie you are, Hisgrace!)!! Also, I have NEVER had the thought that you were selfish or only focus on you. ALL of us focus on ourselves at some point! We're here to be ABLE to discuss ourselves cuz the other forum chicks understand and can give thoughts, opinions and advice. Just like you give back to others!

Never - I was wondering also if you can feel movement yet? Also, are you going to find out what you're having? Could possibly tell at next ultrasound right?

MissPodd - I feel really bad that you feel unwelcome or not included. I always enjoyed your posts and your personality. Like others have said a lot of times I don't know what to say or how to respond so I don't. You were mia for a few days and I even posted wondering where you were. I was thinking of you!! This is a very tight knit group. I know firsthand! I had joined when I first started ttc then I didn't get on for a while and when I got my bfp I got on and posted a pic. Boy oh boy did I get my hand slapped!! It hurt but I understood why and realized it was insensitive of me. These girls have been here, gone through losses, ttc issues and supported each other all throughout. Mama Bear Nevergivingup protected her cubs and let me know how feelings could be hurt by my throwing a bfp in their faces after being gone. I didn't mean it that way AT ALL but then understood where she was coming from. I was going to leave this forum also but sweetie pie Janelleybean convinced me to stay and others have since made me feel welcome. You come to feel like we're a big group of besties. Well I do anyway, my DB thinks I'm nuts. It's possible but oh well.. nutty old lady, that's me, take me as I am!! Anyway, I understand where you're coming from but I just wanted to let you know I don't want you to leave and I do care & wonder how you're doing when you don't post.

Aspe - not having normal cycles is a BIG s/e of PCOS. Have you been checked for that at all? Have they done an ultrasound of your ovaries at all?

Krissy - that sucks that you poured your heart out and got NOTHING back. I think if it had happened to me I don't know if I woulda been able to stop myself from punching him in the head just so I could at least get an OUCH!! from him. lol Hopefully he does some thinking and opens up to you.. soon!

Hisgrace - thanks for thinking of me and asking about me!! My appt went well (thank goodness!!) I was a nervous wreck and my blood pressure showed it!! 

Angel - HUGS!! He is NOT too old!! Don't give up!

AFM - I don't think the doctor really planned on giving me an ultrasound but I VERY subtly hinted that I should get one! I was SO scared they weren't going to find it and it was ectopic or there wouldn't be a heartbeat so I am SO relieved everything is ok at this point! I guess since they're going by my last period for my due date (which they actually didn't even give me) I should change my ticker to be due May 6 as that's what it is by lmp. Since I'm an old fart (38) I'm considered high risk so I have to go to a perinatologist also. They will start testing for downs and other issues at 11 weeks. I have an appt there on 10/23. Also, at 13 weeks they will do an amnio to test for downs. I can get the sex of the baby from that also! Nervous about an amnio but also scared about down syndrome possibility. I also go back to ob on 10/19. Lots of testing but that means more ultrasounds which I'm happy about!


----------



## MnJ

HisGrace said:


> 1st beta - 949
> 2nd beta - 2216
> 
> Thank God!!!

NICE!!! How far apart were the tests?


----------



## janelleybean

MMMmmm... Veggie Pizza.... Nom Nom Nom...


----------



## HisGrace

MnJ said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> 1st beta - 949
> 2nd beta - 2216
> 
> Thank God!!!
> 
> NICE!!! How far apart were the tests?Click to expand...

first was 15 DPO
second was 17 DPO


----------



## MnJ

HisGrace said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> 1st beta - 949
> 2nd beta - 2216
> 
> Thank God!!!
> 
> NICE!!! How far apart were the tests?Click to expand...
> 
> first was 15 DPO
> second was 17 DPOClick to expand...

Wow!! You girls are HCG producing rockstars!!! Mine at 12dpo was 65 then at 16dpo was 323. I bow to you HCG goddesses...


----------



## MnJ

janelleybean said:


> MMMmmm... Veggie Pizza.... Nom Nom Nom...

I'm having pizza tonight too!! But with meat... lol


----------



## Krissy485

Hisgrace-Those are lovely numbers!!!! YAY!!!

Mnj-i am so happy you got some relief todsay! Also thank you for understanding earlier on and explaing to mizzpodd about it....:hugs: you are great!

Janelle- Thank you for pointing out that Mizzpodd telling her story...there is a very good chance it was when i was going through those terrible two weeks of moving i didnt get to really get on much...so thank you!

Mizz- Like i said before i wasnt trying to be rude and janelle pointed out she remembers your story i was more than likely going through my move bc usually i am good about remembering...sorry!

Sweetz- i think you are pretty awesome to...

AFM-Josh just pullled in so i will talk to you ladies more later!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Nevergivingup - yes! I had to share with you and Bamagurl as soon as I knew. The two of you were always in touch and super supportive so how the heck could I not!

Bamagurl - come out and play! I know school plus pregnancy is dealing with you.

Storked - I am looking forward to your return ... in the mean time I think I will stalk the other threads you may be posting in 

MnJ - I think this may be the first time we're connecting on here. Thank you for your kind word! Also thanks for giving me a number to compare against. I was concerned after my first beta given that my first pregnancy my beta was lik 350 or something. Then again ... I don't remember what day DPO I was and it wasn't a healthy one and it failed to double. I hope to compare baby blobs with you in the future!

HisGrace - those are some sexy betas you have there. When were they taken? How far along were you?

Janelleybean - I must say, I love your sweet demeanor. Its refreshing! I would gladly order you that veggie pizza you're noming over. LOL

AngelSerentity - Thank you! I praying for a little shining to come your way too. I'm sorry you have to wait a couple months before getting back to the baby making business. After my loss, I had to wait 3 months and I swear I thought it was going to die during the wait. It seemed to last forever. Testing? I likely missed the story surrounding your testing. 

Kanicky - Thank you! How are you? Cheeseheads UNIIIIITE! Lol

Krissy - I hate when men are insensitive or emotionally inept. What do you mean he said nothing?! There is nothing more painful then pouring your heart out in hopes of a resolution only receive silence in return. I love that you love and love hard but I can't help but feel that you're not getting all that you deserve. Mind you I am not ignorant to the fact that men are a mess at times, mine included but you're really, really trying to make things work. I was thinking ... I could arrange to have the goon I am going to find to "change Sweetz DH life" to swing by and scare your DH a little bit? Sound good?

Everyone else I missed this go around, thanks for making this thread what it is, dynamic.

AFM - Well I am doing well and my betas are behaving so I am thankful and optimistic. I will be going for an early scan at 5 weeks to be sure that the little person is locate where he/she is suppose to be. I will certainly keep everyone posted. 

I thought it might nice to share what I didn't differenly this time around. 
1. No stress which mean less time on the thread (I don't want to see a mass exodus!) because I was obssessing.
2. Grapefruit juice ... its not all hype. I had sooooooo much fertile CM that my husband (TMI alert) had to stop our sessions just to wipe away the excess. Was too slippery
3. Loads of whole milk as it facilitates ovulation. My ovulation this month was so obvious to me this cycle ... I swear I could tell you when my ovary punted that egg through the goal post!
4. OPKs Clear Blue Smily Digital starting on CD 6. I'd read some where that testing mid day is best. I was skeptical but its true. In the morning, I had a negative that afternoon I go the smily.
5. Allowing the magic serum marinate. Some nights I literally fell asleep with my bottom propped in the air and didn't wake until the morning when it was time to go work. 8 solid of hours of sperm meets egg conferences. 

I hope this information is useful to someone else. I am totally open to question.


----------



## BayBeeEm

I missed the intro bio.

Me: 29 DH: 31
Hubby and I have been together 6 years this week (and I am just realizing that I forgot until this moment!) but married 15 months. 
TTC #1 since March. 
I work for the feds and my hubby works in allied health.
We are implants in Atlanta by way of Washington DC by way of the Midwest.
No pets but my husband is all for an American Bull Dog. This will have to wait until after we've fenced the back yard. 
My favorite past times ... eating foods from different nationalities, online window shopping (yes you can online window shop!), visiting with friends and family and career scheming. 

Um ... If I forgot to mention something in my bio, please let me know.


----------



## janelleybean

Awe, BaybeeEm, you're too sweet. But my husband bought me a vegetarian pizza from papa murphy's last night and I was eating the left overs. It was delicious!! I wanted to ask you, how are your symptoms?


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks for sharing baybee! Um yeah it really does suck to be open and be with some one who shutsdown....but he has always been this way for the last 7 yrs so i cant expect him to change now can? 

speaking of which he has announced he is taking our 6yr old to the game tomorrow and not me.....not to happy at the moment...i know it sounds stupid but i wanted to cry when he told me i just wanna spend time with the dumb ass but...whatever i am over it...i will not keep feeling like crap maybe i will just go do something by myself tomorrow...but ya'll know i would rather be doing with my husband....

then when we were by ourselves i asked him once again what does he want as far as TTc he just shrugged...i told him if you need time to think let me know so i dont feel like iam naggin you and he goes yeah give me about 6 yrs...i think i got my answer i will not bring it up again and i about 99% sure now that we will not try again and in the end i am not longer persuing him as far as sex or anything anymore...i am on no contact protest i swear...at this point i dont even wanna sleep in the same bed as him let alone kiss him goodnight or say i love you....this may all sound harsh and like i have feel off the deep end....well i have i think i have offically gone crazy...

so if ya'll dont mind....even if we are not going to try again...i would like to stick with you because i want to see you all to your happy endings even though i have this bad feeling in my gut that the ending to my story maybe one i do not want.....bc really how long can a guy go on not wanting to be phycial with his wife before he wants a divorce or cheats? i am not stupid unless i can get him to open up soon things are not looking good for us.... :cry: just really sad right now dont mean to be a big bummer....

thanks ladies for listening i need it.....:cry:


----------



## Storked

Dropping in briefly to say that I do have Internet (only took them three damn hours to get it going in the house. WHY?!) but my netgear isn't hooked up to allow me to access my wireless yet. My husband is sleeping and I will pass out just as soon as I finish my book BUT...should be back in action tomorrow!

Love and :dust: to all my ladies!


----------



## Krissy485

YAY for Storked's return!!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Krissy, please do stick around. That way, we can lend you our ears. I really hope your husband has an awakening and I damn it I wish he would open up. Being the communicator that I am, I KNOW your frustration. I wonder what the source of is angst is. I mean ... its not ok to ever be this distant. I would be right there with you in terms of your protest. Its hard for me be affectionate when I am angry. Do you have any girlfriends near by? You know, so you can get out and entertain yourself. Breaking up your day may help the days go by as you decide your next steps.


----------



## BayBeeEm

janelleybean said:


> Awe, BaybeeEm, you're too sweet. But my husband bought me a vegetarian pizza from papa murphy's last night and I was eating the left overs. It was delicious!! I wanted to ask you, how are your symptoms?

I am having a bit of cramping on all sides. My stomach bubbles in revolution against whatever I eat. I've never been one to throw up, even as a child, so I can only imagine that if I am to have MS, it will be food coming out the other way :blush:. I'm also often tired and I am getting headaches associated with sleep. Yay, let the good times roll! lol


----------



## bamagurl

BaybeeEm & Never~ I am still here just so much to catch up on and read. Between school and this little bean making me super sick, I don't have time for too much! I am so super tired & so super sick & getting in trouble for not drinking enough... I had the same problem with my daughter, everything I try to drink makes me gag...except orange juice. BayBeeEm~ So glad you finally told everyone!!! I am so excited for you! Have you started feeling any kind of symptoms?
Never~ Have you started feeling baby move any yet? 

Hi ladies ugh I tried to read up on at least 10 pages if not more. I hope all of you ladies are doing well :wave:


----------



## bamagurl

Just saw the symptoms...


----------



## Krissy485

Baybee-thanks! He has never been one to talk about his feelings and the last time this happened really bad he ended up cheating on me for 2 months then when i found out, on my 26th bday, what was going on we broke up for a month before we got back together...after so long together and 3 kids i dont know what i feel anymore and it scares me...when we broke up i cried everyday because i missed him so much but lately i feel i cry just as much...i dont really have anyone close by...in reality i have very few friends...it makes me sad..and those i do have are always too busy be for me but thanks for the suggestion! oh and i hate throuwing up to! i cant stand it..

Janelle-to your repsonse earlier about the getting my tubes tied vs. other birth control....i cant do birth control because i get migraines and birthcontrol makes the migraines really bad...mine are mostly associated with my period because of hormones, i got one migraine so bad while on nuvaring that half my body when numb i though i was having a strok but it was just a migraine coming on....but thank you! if we arent having sex anyways guess i dont have to worry about getting pregnant do i?


----------



## Krissy485

Bama-nice to see you are doing so well!!! Believe me i understand about school and being pregnant! I was working on my associates degree when i had my dd at the end of the spring semester and my youngest son a month into a fall semester it is hard so good luck lady!


----------



## HisGrace

Krissy - :hugs: I really wish I could give you a hug in real life.

Storked - good to hear from you. i hope you are doing well. 

BayBee - Yay for symptoms. LOL.


----------



## janelleybean

Seems like the MIA crew showed up at once! Well, I've missed seeing you ladies.

Bama- I hope you start to feel better soon.

Storked- I've missed seeing your smiling face icon majigger. So happy you'll be back.

Krissy- Can't you go to the game with your 6 year old and him stay at home? You need some fun dammit! I wish I had some answers for you about your husband. I don't even have any good advice. I really don't want you to get a divorce or even have that thought in your mind. I certainly don't want you to think that your husband is going to cheat on you. Could you possible talk to your mom about it? Maybe she went through something similar with your dad when they were young and she could shed some light. You know what might cheer you up? When ever I was down or needed some thing to lift my spirits I would go on a date with my dad. We called them daddy daughter dinner dates. Go out, have some fun! :hugs::hugs:

BaybeeEm- I get headaches too. They suck. I think mine are because of hormone fluctuation. Gotta love being pregnant right!


----------



## armymama2012

MnJ said:


> Ok, getting this part out of the way first.. thank you for asking about me!! :) Then I have to go back and reply to people, I can't believe how much has happened on here today!!! Here is the pic of our baby blob lol. We did see the heart beating too!! The big mean grumpy sonogram chick said can't get heartbeat rate yet and can't tell exactly how far, they just go by lmp. Um whatEVERRRRRR. Didn't like her. They had a tv screen up on the wall to watch the sonogram so I told DB to take a pic with his phone. She said no, you can't do that. I'll print you a picture. Why the fart CAN'T we take a pic with a phone?! Yeesh.. anyway here's this much and now I will be writing a big long book in my next post!!!

I love my midwife back in IL however was not that fond of their only Ultrasound technician. She had a very strong Russian accent that I could barely understand. She wouldnt let us do any of that stuff either but the doctor let us bring our camera to get a video of the first HB we heard with my son. Planning to do that again.


----------



## armymama2012

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies just a quick jump in.
> 
> Janelleybean: I'm glad your little bean is just fine!! In early pregnancy alot of women have cramps, including me. You're doing good just hang in there. And no ma'am I don't think I felt my babe move yet or rather I wouldn't know what it feels like, so hopefully I'll feel it soon.
> 
> BaybeeEm: My fav lady is back AND PREGO!!! I am so over the moon!!! It was just you me, Bama and Stork when I started this thread, going for our BFP's, and it's nothing I wanted more then for us to get it, not knowing when we were going to get it but we kept believing we were and never giving up!!! I'm
> So happy for you ma'am I could cry and Thank u for still hanging in here with us, so we could be apart of your big News :hugs:
> 
> Stork: WE're waiting on you girlie. It may take time but don't you worry it's coming, it's coming. I MISS YOU DEARLY!!
> 
> Armymama: I'm going to already claim it for you and say bump those HPt that was suppose to be in the mail, you're prego!!!
> 
> Sweetz: I pm you. I'm so glad you heard your little babe HB, that's a blessing in itself. Hang in there. Luv ya!
> 
> Hi to MizzPodd, MnJ, Kanicky, Krissy, Aspe
> 
> HisGrace: Did you get those 2nd results in ? I'm glad all your other results came bk good.
> 
> Bama: I see you're popping in and out too. Im glad you're ok. How's those Symptns?
> 
> Lisalee: I need to compare Symptns!!!
> 
> Shefali: Glad your operations went well. Sorry to hear about the possible chemical.
> 
> AFM: Well nothing really to report, Hope everyone is doing good!! And I'm always rooting for everyone!!!

Are you that sure I'm pregnant or just extremely hopeful?


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> 1st beta - 949
> 2nd beta - 2216
> 
> Thank God!!!

Amen for those #s hun. You're pregnant! Now stop worrying, leave it to God!


----------



## BayBeeEm

LOL @ the MIA crew, there must have been a smoke signal sent that said "Report to home base" 

Krissy, I can relate to not having a lot of friends around. Especially, if you move away from the city you went to highschool, college or grad school in. I find those that have tons in the town the live in haven't moved as much. That said, I'm sure there are several exceptions to that. My bodies are sprinkled all of the place. 

Bama - yeah, I'm not super sick ... yet. If I get to that place, I will welcome it whole heartedly. Anything to grow the team!

HisGrace - you're just like me. I'm like gosh I don't feel so hot and then I smile because I know its my little person. Who gets excited about being sick. LOL


----------



## BayBeeEm

armymama2012 said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a quick jump in.
> 
> Janelleybean: I'm glad your little bean is just fine!! In early pregnancy alot of women have cramps, including me. You're doing good just hang in there. And no ma'am I don't think I felt my babe move yet or rather I wouldn't know what it feels like, so hopefully I'll feel it soon.
> 
> BaybeeEm: My fav lady is back AND PREGO!!! I am so over the moon!!! It was just you me, Bama and Stork when I started this thread, going for our BFP's, and it's nothing I wanted more then for us to get it, not knowing when we were going to get it but we kept believing we were and never giving up!!! I'm
> So happy for you ma'am I could cry and Thank u for still hanging in here with us, so we could be apart of your big News :hugs:
> 
> Stork: WE're waiting on you girlie. It may take time but don't you worry it's coming, it's coming. I MISS YOU DEARLY!!
> 
> Armymama: I'm going to already claim it for you and say bump those HPt that was suppose to be in the mail, you're prego!!!
> 
> Sweetz: I pm you. I'm so glad you heard your little babe HB, that's a blessing in itself. Hang in there. Luv ya!
> 
> Hi to MizzPodd, MnJ, Kanicky, Krissy, Aspe
> 
> HisGrace: Did you get those 2nd results in ? I'm glad all your other results came bk good.
> 
> Bama: I see you're popping in and out too. Im glad you're ok. How's those Symptns?
> 
> Lisalee: I need to compare Symptns!!!
> 
> Shefali: Glad your operations went well. Sorry to hear about the possible chemical.
> 
> AFM: Well nothing really to report, Hope everyone is doing good!! And I'm always rooting for everyone!!!
> 
> Are you that sure I'm pregnant or just extremely hopeful?Click to expand...

"Mama in Fatigues" - what are your symptoms?


----------



## armymama2012

BayBeeEm said:


> Nevergivingup - yes! I had to share with you and Bamagurl as soon as I knew. The two of you were always in touch and super supportive so how the heck could I not!
> 
> Bamagurl - come out and play! I know school plus pregnancy is dealing with you.
> 
> Storked - I am looking forward to your return ... in the mean time I think I will stalk the other threads you may be posting in
> 
> MnJ - I think this may be the first time we're connecting on here. Thank you for your kind word! Also thanks for giving me a number to compare against. I was concerned after my first beta given that my first pregnancy my beta was lik 350 or something. Then again ... I don't remember what day DPO I was and it wasn't a healthy one and it failed to double. I hope to compare baby blobs with you in the future!
> 
> HisGrace - those are some sexy betas you have there. When were they taken? How far along were you?
> 
> Janelleybean - I must say, I love your sweet demeanor. Its refreshing! I would gladly order you that veggie pizza you're noming over. LOL
> 
> AngelSerentity - Thank you! I praying for a little shining to come your way too. I'm sorry you have to wait a couple months before getting back to the baby making business. After my loss, I had to wait 3 months and I swear I thought it was going to die during the wait. It seemed to last forever. Testing? I likely missed the story surrounding your testing.
> 
> Kanicky - Thank you! How are you? Cheeseheads UNIIIIITE! Lol
> 
> Krissy - I hate when men are insensitive or emotionally inept. What do you mean he said nothing?! There is nothing more painful then pouring your heart out in hopes of a resolution only receive silence in return. I love that you love and love hard but I can't help but feel that you're not getting all that you deserve. Mind you I am not ignorant to the fact that men are a mess at times, mine included but you're really, really trying to make things work. I was thinking ... I could arrange to have the goon I am going to find to "change Sweetz DH life" to swing by and scare your DH a little bit? Sound good?
> 
> Everyone else I missed this go around, thanks for making this thread what it is, dynamic.
> 
> AFM - Well I am doing well and my betas are behaving so I am thankful and optimistic. I will be going for an early scan at 5 weeks to be sure that the little person is locate where he/she is suppose to be. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I thought it might nice to share what I didn't differenly this time around.
> 1. No stress which mean less time on the thread (I don't want to see a mass exodus!) because I was obssessing.
> 2. Grapefruit juice ... its not all hype. I had sooooooo much fertile CM that my husband (TMI alert) had to stop our sessions just to wipe away the excess. Was too slippery
> 3. Loads of whole milk as it facilitates ovulation. My ovulation this month was so obvious to me this cycle ... I swear I could tell you when my ovary punted that egg through the goal post!
> 4. OPKs Clear Blue Smily Digital starting on CD 6. I'd read some where that testing mid day is best. I was skeptical but its true. In the morning, I had a negative that afternoon I go the smily.
> 5. Allowing the magic serum marinate. Some nights I literally fell asleep with my bottom propped in the air and didn't wake until the morning when it was time to go work. 8 solid of hours of sperm meets egg conferences.
> 
> I hope this information is useful to someone else. I am totally open to question.

Yay, I do grapefruit juice and whole milk too! Yay! I have tried to do the prop up part but its hard because my daughter doesnt go to bd after my hubby does most nights. Sometimes I have to pee immediately after BDing too.


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Thanks for sharing baybee! Um yeah it really does suck to be open and be with some one who shutsdown....but he has always been this way for the last 7 yrs so i cant expect him to change now can?
> 
> speaking of which he has announced he is taking our 6yr old to the game tomorrow and not me.....not to happy at the moment...i know it sounds stupid but i wanted to cry when he told me i just wanna spend time with the dumb ass but...whatever i am over it...i will not keep feeling like crap maybe i will just go do something by myself tomorrow...but ya'll know i would rather be doing with my husband....
> 
> then when we were by ourselves i asked him once again what does he want as far as TTc he just shrugged...i told him if you need time to think let me know so i dont feel like iam naggin you and he goes yeah give me about 6 yrs...i think i got my answer i will not bring it up again and i about 99% sure now that we will not try again and in the end i am not longer persuing him as far as sex or anything anymore...i am on no contact protest i swear...at this point i dont even wanna sleep in the same bed as him let alone kiss him goodnight or say i love you....this may all sound harsh and like i have feel off the deep end....well i have i think i have offically gone crazy...
> 
> so if ya'll dont mind....even if we are not going to try again...i would like to stick with you because i want to see you all to your happy endings even though i have this bad feeling in my gut that the ending to my story maybe one i do not want.....bc really how long can a guy go on not wanting to be phycial with his wife before he wants a divorce or cheats? i am not stupid unless i can get him to open up soon things are not looking good for us.... :cry: just really sad right now dont mean to be a big bummer....
> 
> thanks ladies for listening i need it.....:cry:

I'm sorry about DH being a Butthead. But yes, I would love you to stay on the thread even though you are not TTC anymore. WE love you and need you!


----------



## BayBeeEm

armymama2012 said:


> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Nevergivingup - yes! I had to share with you and Bamagurl as soon as I knew. The two of you were always in touch and super supportive so how the heck could I not!
> 
> Bamagurl - come out and play! I know school plus pregnancy is dealing with you.
> 
> Storked - I am looking forward to your return ... in the mean time I think I will stalk the other threads you may be posting in
> 
> MnJ - I think this may be the first time we're connecting on here. Thank you for your kind word! Also thanks for giving me a number to compare against. I was concerned after my first beta given that my first pregnancy my beta was lik 350 or something. Then again ... I don't remember what day DPO I was and it wasn't a healthy one and it failed to double. I hope to compare baby blobs with you in the future!
> 
> HisGrace - those are some sexy betas you have there. When were they taken? How far along were you?
> 
> Janelleybean - I must say, I love your sweet demeanor. Its refreshing! I would gladly order you that veggie pizza you're noming over. LOL
> 
> AngelSerentity - Thank you! I praying for a little shining to come your way too. I'm sorry you have to wait a couple months before getting back to the baby making business. After my loss, I had to wait 3 months and I swear I thought it was going to die during the wait. It seemed to last forever. Testing? I likely missed the story surrounding your testing.
> 
> Kanicky - Thank you! How are you? Cheeseheads UNIIIIITE! Lol
> 
> Krissy - I hate when men are insensitive or emotionally inept. What do you mean he said nothing?! There is nothing more painful then pouring your heart out in hopes of a resolution only receive silence in return. I love that you love and love hard but I can't help but feel that you're not getting all that you deserve. Mind you I am not ignorant to the fact that men are a mess at times, mine included but you're really, really trying to make things work. I was thinking ... I could arrange to have the goon I am going to find to "change Sweetz DH life" to swing by and scare your DH a little bit? Sound good?
> 
> Everyone else I missed this go around, thanks for making this thread what it is, dynamic.
> 
> AFM - Well I am doing well and my betas are behaving so I am thankful and optimistic. I will be going for an early scan at 5 weeks to be sure that the little person is locate where he/she is suppose to be. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I thought it might nice to share what I didn't differenly this time around.
> 1. No stress which mean less time on the thread (I don't want to see a mass exodus!) because I was obssessing.
> 2. Grapefruit juice ... its not all hype. I had sooooooo much fertile CM that my husband (TMI alert) had to stop our sessions just to wipe away the excess. Was too slippery
> 3. Loads of whole milk as it facilitates ovulation. My ovulation this month was so obvious to me this cycle ... I swear I could tell you when my ovary punted that egg through the goal post!
> 4. OPKs Clear Blue Smily Digital starting on CD 6. I'd read some where that testing mid day is best. I was skeptical but its true. In the morning, I had a negative that afternoon I go the smily.
> 5. Allowing the magic serum marinate. Some nights I literally fell asleep with my bottom propped in the air and didn't wake until the morning when it was time to go work. 8 solid of hours of sperm meets egg conferences.
> 
> I hope this information is useful to someone else. I am totally open to question.
> 
> Yay, I do grapefruit juice and whole milk too! Yay! I have tried to do the prop up part but its hard because my daughter doesnt go to bd after my hubby does most nights. Sometimes I have to pee immediately after BDing too.Click to expand...

I have that problem to, wanting to pee right after. So I would almost stop, the start of sessions so I can pee. I would also cut myself off from liquids earlier when I remember. If you can't keep the bottom up, maybe you can try the instead/soft cups. They didn't work for me because I didn't know how to put them right ... Once I put it in, it stayed in but all of the serum ... down the drain.


----------



## armymama2012

BayBeeEm said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a quick jump in.
> 
> Janelleybean: I'm glad your little bean is just fine!! In early pregnancy alot of women have cramps, including me. You're doing good just hang in there. And no ma'am I don't think I felt my babe move yet or rather I wouldn't know what it feels like, so hopefully I'll feel it soon.
> 
> BaybeeEm: My fav lady is back AND PREGO!!! I am so over the moon!!! It was just you me, Bama and Stork when I started this thread, going for our BFP's, and it's nothing I wanted more then for us to get it, not knowing when we were going to get it but we kept believing we were and never giving up!!! I'm
> So happy for you ma'am I could cry and Thank u for still hanging in here with us, so we could be apart of your big News :hugs:
> 
> Stork: WE're waiting on you girlie. It may take time but don't you worry it's coming, it's coming. I MISS YOU DEARLY!!
> 
> Armymama: I'm going to already claim it for you and say bump those HPt that was suppose to be in the mail, you're prego!!!
> 
> Sweetz: I pm you. I'm so glad you heard your little babe HB, that's a blessing in itself. Hang in there. Luv ya!
> 
> Hi to MizzPodd, MnJ, Kanicky, Krissy, Aspe
> 
> HisGrace: Did you get those 2nd results in ? I'm glad all your other results came bk good.
> 
> Bama: I see you're popping in and out too. Im glad you're ok. How's those Symptns?
> 
> Lisalee: I need to compare Symptns!!!
> 
> Shefali: Glad your operations went well. Sorry to hear about the possible chemical.
> 
> AFM: Well nothing really to report, Hope everyone is doing good!! And I'm always rooting for everyone!!!
> 
> Are you that sure I'm pregnant or just extremely hopeful?Click to expand...
> 
> "Mama in Fatigues" - what are your symptoms?Click to expand...

I'm going to guess you are talking to me. Well honestly, my symptoms arent very strong right now. I still have a hard time going to bed before midnight. I am having very vivid dreams every night. I had some lower back pain last night and getting random cramps in my abdomen tonight. Also, I dont have nausea but my nose does seem super sensitive to practically all smells. Does wanting to take a nap every 2 hours count as faitgue? Had that for the last week. Also, up until last night I had loads of EWCM even though I had already ovulated.


----------



## armymama2012

BayBeeEm said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Nevergivingup - yes! I had to share with you and Bamagurl as soon as I knew. The two of you were always in touch and super supportive so how the heck could I not!
> 
> Bamagurl - come out and play! I know school plus pregnancy is dealing with you.
> 
> Storked - I am looking forward to your return ... in the mean time I think I will stalk the other threads you may be posting in
> 
> MnJ - I think this may be the first time we're connecting on here. Thank you for your kind word! Also thanks for giving me a number to compare against. I was concerned after my first beta given that my first pregnancy my beta was lik 350 or something. Then again ... I don't remember what day DPO I was and it wasn't a healthy one and it failed to double. I hope to compare baby blobs with you in the future!
> 
> HisGrace - those are some sexy betas you have there. When were they taken? How far along were you?
> 
> Janelleybean - I must say, I love your sweet demeanor. Its refreshing! I would gladly order you that veggie pizza you're noming over. LOL
> 
> AngelSerentity - Thank you! I praying for a little shining to come your way too. I'm sorry you have to wait a couple months before getting back to the baby making business. After my loss, I had to wait 3 months and I swear I thought it was going to die during the wait. It seemed to last forever. Testing? I likely missed the story surrounding your testing.
> 
> Kanicky - Thank you! How are you? Cheeseheads UNIIIIITE! Lol
> 
> Krissy - I hate when men are insensitive or emotionally inept. What do you mean he said nothing?! There is nothing more painful then pouring your heart out in hopes of a resolution only receive silence in return. I love that you love and love hard but I can't help but feel that you're not getting all that you deserve. Mind you I am not ignorant to the fact that men are a mess at times, mine included but you're really, really trying to make things work. I was thinking ... I could arrange to have the goon I am going to find to "change Sweetz DH life" to swing by and scare your DH a little bit? Sound good?
> 
> Everyone else I missed this go around, thanks for making this thread what it is, dynamic.
> 
> AFM - Well I am doing well and my betas are behaving so I am thankful and optimistic. I will be going for an early scan at 5 weeks to be sure that the little person is locate where he/she is suppose to be. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I thought it might nice to share what I didn't differenly this time around.
> 1. No stress which mean less time on the thread (I don't want to see a mass exodus!) because I was obssessing.
> 2. Grapefruit juice ... its not all hype. I had sooooooo much fertile CM that my husband (TMI alert) had to stop our sessions just to wipe away the excess. Was too slippery
> 3. Loads of whole milk as it facilitates ovulation. My ovulation this month was so obvious to me this cycle ... I swear I could tell you when my ovary punted that egg through the goal post!
> 4. OPKs Clear Blue Smily Digital starting on CD 6. I'd read some where that testing mid day is best. I was skeptical but its true. In the morning, I had a negative that afternoon I go the smily.
> 5. Allowing the magic serum marinate. Some nights I literally fell asleep with my bottom propped in the air and didn't wake until the morning when it was time to go work. 8 solid of hours of sperm meets egg conferences.
> 
> I hope this information is useful to someone else. I am totally open to question.
> 
> Yay, I do grapefruit juice and whole milk too! Yay! I have tried to do the prop up part but its hard because my daughter doesnt go to bd after my hubby does most nights. Sometimes I have to pee immediately after BDing too.Click to expand...
> 
> I have that problem to, wanting to pee right after. So I would almost stop, the start of sessions so I can pee. I would also cut myself off from liquids earlier when I remember. If you can't keep the bottom up, maybe you can try the instead/soft cups. They didn't work for me because I didn't know how to put them right ... Once I put it in, it stayed in but all of the serum ... down the drain.Click to expand...


I have thought about softcups. They dont look very expensive when I pass them in the store. I am going to take LD Aspirin like Janelley next cycle if this isn't the one. As far as liquids, I dont think I could cut back earlier because I hardly remember to drink anything during the day unless its with a meal (I try to drink at least 24 ounces of water or milk with a meal).


----------



## BayBeeEm

armymama2012 said:


> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Nevergivingup - yes! I had to share with you and Bamagurl as soon as I knew. The two of you were always in touch and super supportive so how the heck could I not!
> 
> Bamagurl - come out and play! I know school plus pregnancy is dealing with you.
> 
> Storked - I am looking forward to your return ... in the mean time I think I will stalk the other threads you may be posting in
> 
> MnJ - I think this may be the first time we're connecting on here. Thank you for your kind word! Also thanks for giving me a number to compare against. I was concerned after my first beta given that my first pregnancy my beta was lik 350 or something. Then again ... I don't remember what day DPO I was and it wasn't a healthy one and it failed to double. I hope to compare baby blobs with you in the future!
> 
> HisGrace - those are some sexy betas you have there. When were they taken? How far along were you?
> 
> Janelleybean - I must say, I love your sweet demeanor. Its refreshing! I would gladly order you that veggie pizza you're noming over. LOL
> 
> AngelSerentity - Thank you! I praying for a little shining to come your way too. I'm sorry you have to wait a couple months before getting back to the baby making business. After my loss, I had to wait 3 months and I swear I thought it was going to die during the wait. It seemed to last forever. Testing? I likely missed the story surrounding your testing.
> 
> Kanicky - Thank you! How are you? Cheeseheads UNIIIIITE! Lol
> 
> Krissy - I hate when men are insensitive or emotionally inept. What do you mean he said nothing?! There is nothing more painful then pouring your heart out in hopes of a resolution only receive silence in return. I love that you love and love hard but I can't help but feel that you're not getting all that you deserve. Mind you I am not ignorant to the fact that men are a mess at times, mine included but you're really, really trying to make things work. I was thinking ... I could arrange to have the goon I am going to find to "change Sweetz DH life" to swing by and scare your DH a little bit? Sound good?
> 
> Everyone else I missed this go around, thanks for making this thread what it is, dynamic.
> 
> AFM - Well I am doing well and my betas are behaving so I am thankful and optimistic. I will be going for an early scan at 5 weeks to be sure that the little person is locate where he/she is suppose to be. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I thought it might nice to share what I didn't differenly this time around.
> 1. No stress which mean less time on the thread (I don't want to see a mass exodus!) because I was obssessing.
> 2. Grapefruit juice ... its not all hype. I had sooooooo much fertile CM that my husband (TMI alert) had to stop our sessions just to wipe away the excess. Was too slippery
> 3. Loads of whole milk as it facilitates ovulation. My ovulation this month was so obvious to me this cycle ... I swear I could tell you when my ovary punted that egg through the goal post!
> 4. OPKs Clear Blue Smily Digital starting on CD 6. I'd read some where that testing mid day is best. I was skeptical but its true. In the morning, I had a negative that afternoon I go the smily.
> 5. Allowing the magic serum marinate. Some nights I literally fell asleep with my bottom propped in the air and didn't wake until the morning when it was time to go work. 8 solid of hours of sperm meets egg conferences.
> 
> I hope this information is useful to someone else. I am totally open to question.
> 
> Yay, I do grapefruit juice and whole milk too! Yay! I have tried to do the prop up part but its hard because my daughter doesnt go to bd after my hubby does most nights. Sometimes I have to pee immediately after BDing too.Click to expand...
> 
> I have that problem to, wanting to pee right after. So I would almost stop, the start of sessions so I can pee. I would also cut myself off from liquids earlier when I remember. If you can't keep the bottom up, maybe you can try the instead/soft cups. They didn't work for me because I didn't know how to put them right ... Once I put it in, it stayed in but all of the serum ... down the drain.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have thought about softcups. They dont look very expensive when I pass them in the store. I am going to take LD Aspirin like Janelley next cycle if this isn't the one. As far as liquids, I dont think I could cut back earlier because I hardly remember to drink anything during the day unless its with a meal (I try to drink at least 24 ounces of water or milk with a meal).Click to expand...

The symptoms sure do sound promising. What CD are you on? I think I bought my softcups for $5 at Walmart. They $8+ at CVS and Walgreens. Yeah, if you can manage to use the cups that would be better than reduce liquid intake. I hope this is your month!


----------



## armymama2012

BayBeeEm said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Nevergivingup - yes! I had to share with you and Bamagurl as soon as I knew. The two of you were always in touch and super supportive so how the heck could I not!
> 
> Bamagurl - come out and play! I know school plus pregnancy is dealing with you.
> 
> Storked - I am looking forward to your return ... in the mean time I think I will stalk the other threads you may be posting in
> 
> MnJ - I think this may be the first time we're connecting on here. Thank you for your kind word! Also thanks for giving me a number to compare against. I was concerned after my first beta given that my first pregnancy my beta was lik 350 or something. Then again ... I don't remember what day DPO I was and it wasn't a healthy one and it failed to double. I hope to compare baby blobs with you in the future!
> 
> HisGrace - those are some sexy betas you have there. When were they taken? How far along were you?
> 
> Janelleybean - I must say, I love your sweet demeanor. Its refreshing! I would gladly order you that veggie pizza you're noming over. LOL
> 
> AngelSerentity - Thank you! I praying for a little shining to come your way too. I'm sorry you have to wait a couple months before getting back to the baby making business. After my loss, I had to wait 3 months and I swear I thought it was going to die during the wait. It seemed to last forever. Testing? I likely missed the story surrounding your testing.
> 
> Kanicky - Thank you! How are you? Cheeseheads UNIIIIITE! Lol
> 
> Krissy - I hate when men are insensitive or emotionally inept. What do you mean he said nothing?! There is nothing more painful then pouring your heart out in hopes of a resolution only receive silence in return. I love that you love and love hard but I can't help but feel that you're not getting all that you deserve. Mind you I am not ignorant to the fact that men are a mess at times, mine included but you're really, really trying to make things work. I was thinking ... I could arrange to have the goon I am going to find to "change Sweetz DH life" to swing by and scare your DH a little bit? Sound good?
> 
> Everyone else I missed this go around, thanks for making this thread what it is, dynamic.
> 
> AFM - Well I am doing well and my betas are behaving so I am thankful and optimistic. I will be going for an early scan at 5 weeks to be sure that the little person is locate where he/she is suppose to be. I will certainly keep everyone posted.
> 
> I thought it might nice to share what I didn't differenly this time around.
> 1. No stress which mean less time on the thread (I don't want to see a mass exodus!) because I was obssessing.
> 2. Grapefruit juice ... its not all hype. I had sooooooo much fertile CM that my husband (TMI alert) had to stop our sessions just to wipe away the excess. Was too slippery
> 3. Loads of whole milk as it facilitates ovulation. My ovulation this month was so obvious to me this cycle ... I swear I could tell you when my ovary punted that egg through the goal post!
> 4. OPKs Clear Blue Smily Digital starting on CD 6. I'd read some where that testing mid day is best. I was skeptical but its true. In the morning, I had a negative that afternoon I go the smily.
> 5. Allowing the magic serum marinate. Some nights I literally fell asleep with my bottom propped in the air and didn't wake until the morning when it was time to go work. 8 solid of hours of sperm meets egg conferences.
> 
> I hope this information is useful to someone else. I am totally open to question.
> 
> Yay, I do grapefruit juice and whole milk too! Yay! I have tried to do the prop up part but its hard because my daughter doesnt go to bd after my hubby does most nights. Sometimes I have to pee immediately after BDing too.Click to expand...
> 
> I have that problem to, wanting to pee right after. So I would almost stop, the start of sessions so I can pee. I would also cut myself off from liquids earlier when I remember. If you can't keep the bottom up, maybe you can try the instead/soft cups. They didn't work for me because I didn't know how to put them right ... Once I put it in, it stayed in but all of the serum ... down the drain.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have thought about softcups. They dont look very expensive when I pass them in the store. I am going to take LD Aspirin like Janelley next cycle if this isn't the one. As far as liquids, I dont think I could cut back earlier because I hardly remember to drink anything during the day unless its with a meal (I try to drink at least 24 ounces of water or milk with a meal).Click to expand...
> 
> The symptoms sure do sound promising. What CD are you on? I think I bought my softcups for $5 at Walmart. They $8+ at CVS and Walgreens. Yeah, if you can manage to use the cups that would be better than reduce liquid intake. I hope this is your month!Click to expand...

I'm on CD 25 but my cycle ranges from 30-42 days since I miscarried in March. I expect AF or BFP (FX) on my "would of been" due date next Saturday.


----------



## Krissy485

Army-good luck on your bfp by next week!

Janelle- lol mia group! Honestly if my husband is taking someone other than me i am happy it is my son i always tell him he needs to spend more time with him especially now he is 6. Also made me feel better when we told him gets to go to the game tomorrow he got all excited then later on i saw him picking up toys and what not and i said well thank you for helping and he goes, well i am being good because i get to go with dad tomorrow...how can i be mad at that? but i can still be mad at dh... my dad did tell me if i wanna get away tomorrow for a few hours while dh and ds are at the game i can leave my other 2 with him and get away for a while..but only takes money sigh....

anyways i got homework to do and i am exhausted from everything today...i helped my dad install a new window in our kitchen and i made homemade spaghetti...oh i made crock pot pork tenderloin last night and it was AMAZING!!!!! even my dad who does not really like pork loved it and asked if there was any leftovers today...yay i can cook lol who knew not me hahaha 
ok stalk ya later!


----------



## Aspe

Grr.. I had this big ole response and my iPad freaked out and lost it all....Grrr.. I will try to rewrite it or some of it


----------



## Krissy485

Aspe- dont have an ipad but my laptop has done that to me one too many times grrr....

Ok ladies...once again thank you all for being there for me over the last couple of days means a lot!!!! i got my home work done, kids in bed now my turn love you all!!!!


----------



## Aspe

Janelley..any information is never too much information. Thanks for sharing. All the more info and detail about my inquiry better helps me to understand. I checked my cervix and it is still high and soft. However, there is none to very very little cm. What is ewcm? I am not yet familiar with this abbreviation. 

Sweetz.. I hear you about the iPad and all the auto correcting it does lol..how can your dh deny it. You never had it before, you never cheated, so what is left? Him!

Mnj..thanks for sharing your ultrasound picture. Glad your appointment went well :).. As for when you asked me about pcos.. The tests my doctor just done tested for pcos, but the tests came back normal. If I keep being irregular, I am going to demand an ultrasound. I asked the doctor about pcos because that crossed my mind too, but she said it all looks good. 

Krissy..I'm sorry the plans for tomorrow night did not plan out, especially since you were looking forward to it.. It is unfortunate how your dh finally responded to you, it would have been good if he could discuss his feelings. Every person thinks and have emotions, so what is going on with him. I really hope he opens up, because communication can affect many parts of ones life. I try to separate my profession from my personal life, so i apologize if i said to much. Additionally, it would be great if you stay with this group :) 

Storked..nice to see you are back

baybee..I actually heard that instead of ms, people get diarrhea as a substitute

Bama..it's amazing how many pages you have to catch up for just being gone a little while lol.. I hear ya

Army..can I ask what reducing liquid intake conversation is about? I drink sooooooo much water in the run of a day

Angel..thanks for the advice..I will definitely keep it in mind. I was thinking about walking/jogging for 1 - 1 1/2 hour, some weights, and maybe some abs. Umm..perhaps abs would not be the best idea. What do you think?


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Janelley..any information is never too much information. Thanks for sharing. All the more info and detail about my inquiry better helps me to understand. I checked my cervix and it is still high and soft. However, there is none to very very little cm. What is ewcm? I am not yet familiar with this abbreviation.
> 
> Sweetz.. I hear you about the iPad and all the auto correcting it does lol..how can your dh deny it. You never had it before, you never cheated, so what is left? Him!
> 
> Mnj..thanks for sharing your ultrasound picture. Glad your appointment went well :).. As for when you asked me about pcos.. The test my doctor just done tested for pcos, but the tests came back normal. If I keep being irregular, I am going to demand an ultrasound. I asked the doctor about pcos because that crossed my mind too, but she said it all looks good.
> 
> Krissy..I'm sorry the plans for tomorrow night did not plan out, especially since you were looking forward to it.. It is unfortunate how your dh finally responded to you, it would have been good if he could discuss his feelings. Every person thinks and have emotions, so what is going on with him. I really hope he opens up, because communication can affect many parts on ones life. I try to separate my profession from my personal life, so i apologize if i said to much. Additionally, it would be great if you stay with this group :)
> 
> Storked..nice to see you are back
> 
> baybee..I actually heard that instead of ms, people get diarrhea as a substitute
> 
> Bama..it's amazing how many pages you have to catch up for just being gone a little while lol.. I hear ya
> 
> Army..can I ask what reducing liquid intake conversation is about? I drink sooooooo much water in the run of a day
> 
> Angel..thanks for the advice..I will definitely keep it in mind. I was thinking about walking/jogging for 1 - 1 1/2 hour, some weights, and maybe some abs. Umm..perhaps abs would not be the best idea. What do you think?

The conversation was about propping your hips up after BD to help his little swimmers. I said I sometimes have o pee immediately after BD and she said that she sometimes limits her liquids when she knows BDing is coming up.


----------



## janelleybean

Aspe- ewcm= egg white cervical mucus. keep checking. There were days when I didn't have any too...then one day it was like whoa!


----------



## janelleybean

Alright ladies. I think I'm done for the night. I'm super tired and it's not even 8 yet. I wont be on much tomorrow either because I'm meeting a friend at her house for breakfast. I will check in later in the day though. Hope you all have a great night and a if I don't get a chance to get on, have a fun weekend.

Sweetz and Krissy- :hugs: I love you ladies!


----------



## Sweetz33

hi Mia crew. Storked I missed ya!

Yeah so um....Little update as I am very worn out....I kicked him out. He is staying with his brother. Tomorrow I drop off some clothes for him, and his dog. I feel so numb... I'm also looking into a polygraph since he refuses to admit what he did....told him will be doing it. I hate that I have to go to this level...but I have to to protect my LO.


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Janelley..any information is never too much information. Thanks for sharing. All the more info and detail about my inquiry better helps me to understand. I checked my cervix and it is still high and soft. However, there is none to very very little cm. What is ewcm? I am not yet familiar with this abbreviation.
> 
> Sweetz.. I hear you about the iPad and all the auto correcting it does lol..how can your dh deny it. You never had it before, you never cheated, so what is left? Him!
> 
> Mnj..thanks for sharing your ultrasound picture. Glad your appointment went well :).. As for when you asked me about pcos.. The test my doctor just done tested for pcos, but the tests came back normal. If I keep being irregular, I am going to demand an ultrasound. I asked the doctor about pcos because that crossed my mind too, but she said it all looks good.
> 
> Krissy..I'm sorry the plans for tomorrow night did not plan out, especially since you were looking forward to it.. It is unfortunate how your dh finally responded to you, it would have been good if he could discuss his feelings. Every person thinks and have emotions, so what is going on with him. I really hope he opens up, because communication can affect many parts on ones life. I try to separate my profession from my personal life, so i apologize if i said to much. Additionally, it would be great if you stay with this group :)
> 
> Storked..nice to see you are back
> 
> baybee..I actually heard that instead of ms, people get diarrhea as a substitute
> 
> Bama..it's amazing how many pages you have to catch up for just being gone a little while lol.. I hear ya
> 
> Army..can I ask what reducing liquid intake conversation is about? I drink sooooooo much water in the run of a day
> 
> Angel..thanks for the advice..I will definitely keep it in mind. I was thinking about walking/jogging for 1 - 1 1/2 hour, some weights, and maybe some abs. Umm..perhaps abs would not be the best idea. What do you think?
> 
> The conversation was about propping your hips up after BD to help his little swimmers. I said I sometimes have o pee immediately after BD and she said that she sometimes limits her liquids when she knows BDing is coming up.Click to expand...

Ok, thanks..lol..I thought maybe I was drinking to much and it affected ovulation or fertilization lol..thought maybe there was something new I needed to know lol..worth to ask I guess eh


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz33 said:


> hi Mia crew. Storked I missed ya!
> 
> Yeah so um....Little update as I am very worn out....I kicked him out. He is staying with his brother. Tomorrow I drop off some clothes for him, and his dog. I feel so numb... I'm also looking into a polygraph since he refuses to admit what he did....told him will be doing it. I hate that I have to go to this level...but I have to to protect my LO.

I'm sorry to hear you are experiencing this, especially while pregnant. I am glad, however, you are not letting him walk over you. I would never be able to forgive my db (Or in your case, dh) if he cheated on me. I always told him, if I ever turn up with something, I know you cheated on me. I don't understand why people cheat and there thinking behind it. Again, I'm sorry this is happening. Know that we are here for you.


----------



## Aspe

janelleybean said:


> Aspe- ewcm= egg white cervical mucus. keep checking. There were days when I didn't have any too...then one day it was like whoa!

Thanks for clarifying that for me. Now I am wondering what cm versus ewcm tells us? The last time I checked, it was almost clear, but there was a little white in it. Sorry if tmi


----------



## Aspe

Well, I guess I should get ready for bed. It is about 2 AM on Saturday here and I have to be at work in 6 hours. Have a good night and day..hehe


----------



## HisGrace

Aspe said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Aspe- ewcm= egg white cervical mucus. keep checking. There were days when I didn't have any too...then one day it was like whoa!
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that for me. Now I am wondering what cm versus ewcm tells us? The last time I checked, it was almost clear, but there was a little white in it. Sorry if tmiClick to expand...

EWCM tells we're fertile. I'm not sure if that's what you're asking though. Have you read the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility? If not, I recommend it. It's a really informative book about all of that stuff.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was awoken early this morning by a very sharp pain near my left ovary. Hoping its just gas but now I am having slight cramps all across my abdomen and into my lower back. If this pain doesn't ease up in the next 3 hours I will go in to make sure I'm not having another ruptured cyst or something along those lines.


----------



## Sweetz33

Morning ladies. Had horrible cramping last night followed by a couple tiny brown spots in my britches. Called docs who told me to relaxe (she knows why I am stressed) and told me to just take it as easy as I can these next few days. Have to drop clothes and his dog off to him this morning. Really don't want to see him, but it was that our let him into the house when I wasn't here. Well I'm going to just take a deep breath and pray I can get through this...thank you ladies for all your support.....you have no idea how much it means to me to have people there for me.....even if it is just virtually.


----------



## Krissy485

Swseetz- Wish i could do that for you!!!! Please relax as much as possible bc like you said that baby is more important than that A**hole!!!! Love you and be careful lady! :hugs:

Army- i hope you are ok lady!!!! please let us know how your are doing ok?

Aspe- have a good day at work!

Grace- :hi:

AFM- getting things around for dh and ds to go to the game in a few hours. ds is so excited it was the first thing he said when he got up he gets to go to the football game today.....i may take my dad up on getting out of the house for a few hours i need a break and a breather from all this....


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow, did I miss alot even when I posted.

Aspe: I hope this is it for you, paying attention to all the signs of TTC, can be very confusing ESP. When check cervical position and comparing EWCM and cm. Just relax Aspe and BD and it will come.

Sweetz: Sorry for not replying sooner, imaging to pm you after I write this. But know I'm Always praying for you. Always!

BayBeeEm: O my you are one awesome lady!!! Im so mad, I want us to hang out so bad Bc we would have a ball. It just isn't fair!! I'm sooo happy for you GURLIE!!! And those Symptns, EMBRACED them love, embrace them!!! I had love that ms feeling!! I had diarrhea too!

Janelleybean: You are too sweet! I will try to feel him/her kick today. I just didn't know what I suppose to be feeling for but thanks for giving me an idea of bubbles and maybe drinking ice water.....ewww, not a fan of ice water anymore..But anything to feel babe kick!

Krissy: Sorry about your DH, sometimes you have to give them that Don't Care attitude. But I'm praying for you that it does get better as time passes. In the meantime just love those little people you have running around! But I agree with Janelley, don't get your tubes tied, just enjoy life. And you're so right we are a tight knit group. No apologies was necessary, you explained great.

Lisalee: Where are you??

BamaGurl: I know that feeling of being busy with school, I registered myself back up for spring, but don't tire yourself out ma'am. You worked hard for this bean! And no ma'am I haven't felt a kick yet...I will try and see if I can.

HisGrace: Luv ya ma'am. Your betas are awesome!!! Look at you glowing. You know God can do anything even when we feel our body can't!!! Now embrace your pregnancy!!

MnJ: Your post made me laugh, you know it was never my intentions to run you away but I'm glad you understood where I was coming from. And I'm sooo glad you're here, Bc I am going to defend you the same way. We are only humans working on a bunch of emotions and when it comes to TTC/Pregnancy, we have an extra dose of emotions jumping out. Luv ya GURLIE, and I love ya evn more since we are beautiful thick women!! Heehee!! O and your u/s was BEAUTIFUL!!! Grow baby Grow!!!

Stork: YAYYY, hi ma'am! Thanks for dropping in!! We're missing you!!

AngelSerenity: I will def change your profile inquiry on the list. And don't feel bad for having to wait anything to give you s better chance at conceiving and getting a sticky baby, then go for it. And remember God can work miracles in anyone, don't give up on something you want Bc God isn't giving up on You!! Luv ya ma'am!

Lpjkp: Missing you ma'am!!

Hi Kanicky!!

MizzPodd: sorry you feel that way. I was in and out due to being in revival, so I missed alot of things and I'm sure I missed your post about bleeding I'm def sorry that you're going through that. But many women do, so don't stress yourself out. I am sad that you left us but I hope you find what you're looking for on the other thread and we'll still be here if you ever come bk. But we are a bit personal here, Bc some of us has been here since the beginning and some are just trying to figure out what's going on with them, which is fine. O well GL

BayBeeEm: I loved your plan to TTC, it was VERY similiar to Mine!! Thanks for sharing!!

Armymama: I love your aspiration!! You're awesome, don't change who you are for anyone Bc you did respond to some if her comments, ESP. The organism while sleeping one. FX for your BFP!!! Bring it home Army!!!

Hi Garfie: Ma'am, we're def not insensitive!!! ESP. not you!! Now bring us our BFP!!! Are you still honeymooning it up with DH!!

Hi to anyone else I may have missed. Def not intentional!

AFM: Loving my Ladies here!!! Can't get enough if y'all!!! We are all different in many ways, and sometimes you just have to feel your way through here and sometimes you have to make yourself known, but that's why we try to reply to everyone response when we get a chance in one big list. But we do our best Bc we are chatty TTC/PREGO WOmen!! O well I have a horrible cold, so I'm going to take me a hot shower. Ttyl ladies! Be Good.


----------



## shefali83

First of all many many congrats to BayBeeEm :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Have a happy & a healthy preg dear.. you deserve it :hugs: 

Love this group.. Sometimes i wonder if its the positivity here that helps us getting pg :flower::flower: i am sure it is :)

I have been missing you all and feeling very low. AF and stitches do not mix well. On top of that fever. I got to know i am actually operated/cut from two places and af is very heavy and clotty due to the chemical(confirmed with 3-4 hpts). I probably lost the pregnancy due to the meds i had to take. i checked later and got to know they should not be taken if pg. I did mention at the hospital that i mite be pg but i guess they FORGOT!! In too much pain but wanted to check on all of you.. Your support here means a lot to me.. I don't think how i would have survived all these months without you all. i joined this thread in july i guess but it seems like i know you all since ages. There might be less conversation between some of us but its so calming to know we are all FAMILY here and are there for each other always.. Love each and everyone of you :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

I would be MIA mostly cos of the pain. Cant take pain meds due to some reasons :wacko: Going to rest and will keep lurking through my good not so old mobile :haha:

Wanted to say: I am strong ONLY because of you ladies.. I totally mean it. Wish we could all meet someday.

Last but not the least.. my dear sweetz i couldn't read all the posts but i am feeling very upset for you. You really shouldnt be facing all this especially when you are pg. they say everything happens for a reason and at the right time but i dont know how it holds true here :shrug: Please don't take stress for people who do not deserve it. you ONLY need to concentrate on your LO :baby: Lots of hugs and remember i am here for you nomatter how much pain i face :hugs::hugs:

I know i am being too emotional today :blush: Sorry for such a long post..Feeling too overwhelmed today. Wish i could hug you all..each one of you :hugs: stay with me till the end :blush:


----------



## shefali83

I know i have not dropped my BIO yet. I will do it today itself after a lil rest :)


----------



## HisGrace

Army - I hope everything's okay. 

Sweetz - I know this time is stressful. :hugs: I know it's so hard to relax; I hope you start feeling better in the next few days.

Krissy - Hi! So glad you're sticking around. A day out with your dad sounds like a good idea

Never - Thank you so much ma'am. That just made me all teary-eyed. I don't think I can blame it on hormones this early so I'll just say you're such a sweetheart and your words really hit home. :flower:

Shefali - :hugs: So sorry about your chemical. :hugs: So sorry about the pain too. I pray you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace said:


> Army - I hope everything's okay.
> 
> Sweetz - I know this time is stressful. :hugs: I know it's so hard to relax; I hope you start feeling better in the next few days.
> 
> Krissy - Hi! So glad you're sticking around. A day out with your dad sounds like a good idea
> 
> Never - Thank you so much ma'am. That just made me all teary-eyed. I don't think I can blame it on hormones this early so I'll just say you're such a sweetheart and your words really hit home. :flower:
> 
> Shefali - :hugs: So sorry about your chemical. :hugs: So sorry about the pain too. I pray you get to feeling better soon.

thanks sweety.. i read your whole blog the other day...i found your belief in god so amazing and intense!!


----------



## nevergivingup

O Shefali, I knew I missed you!! I'm sorry you're going through post surgery pain. I do hope you're feeling better and the days get easier as time passes. Take all the time you need, we will be here for you when you return, and we will be waiting. Don't feel bad, when I got pregnant the 2nd time, they placed me on antibiotics which I wasn't suppose to take when pregnant but they knew I was pregnant but they gave them to me anyway. And I ended up m/c that one too. I'm praying for you ma'am and pray you heal. Take care of yourself and know we're here for you far and near but we're here for you, rooting for your recovery!!! Thanks for sharing your journey with us and don't worry it's not over until God says so, but the goal for you is to relax and heal! Luv ya more then you'll ever know :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> O Shefali, I knew I missed you!! I'm sorry you're going through post surgery pain. I do hope you're feeling better and the days get easier as time passes. Take all the time you need, we will be here for you when you return, and we will be waiting. Don't feel bad, when I got pregnant the 2nd time, they placed me on antibiotics which I wasn't suppose to take when pregnant but they knew I was pregnant but they gave them to me anyway. And I ended up m/c that one too. I'm praying for you ma'am and pray you heal. Take care of yourself and know we're here for you far and near but we're here for you, rooting for your recovery!!! Thanks for sharing your journey with us and don't worry it's not over until God says so, but the goal for you is to relax and heal! Luv ya more then you'll ever know :hugs:

NEVER you just brought tears in my eyes!!!


----------



## garfie

Good afternoon ladies

Wow who ate the day:haha:

Ok just to let you know I consider myself an occasional poster - but I hope what I do post helps/ relaxes/ informs etc one of you lovely ladies.

My home life is very hectic (I think that's the correct word) I have a hubby who is demanding of my time (when he's not at work) an elder child (who is very demanding) and a younger child bless him who tries to catch some of mum's time.

As you know I have also 2 Avon rounds a few pets and a reasonable sized house to look after.

Ok after saying all that I can't think of one of you ladies on here who is selfish or unreasonable and whilst it is always sad for someone to leave if she did not feel she was supported enough in this group then I wish her all the best and good luck in finding another more POSITIVE group than this one even when the daily grind gets us down.

I don't always post sometimes I don't have any further comments to make or I am not familiar with the situation - but one thing ladies I read all your post (sometimes on my phone sneakily whilst on the loo:haha:) the only place I get peace! and even though I do not always comment you are always in my heart and I feel that if I was to bump into you in real life I would already know you.

I (oh my gosh) this is turning into an essay sorry ladies - where was I also know that over the last few months since my m/c I would not have been able to cope if it wasn't for you ladies with your happy stories and funny comments so for that I thank you.

Well anyway how I do my personals - I just pick a few select ladies (no particular reason) and then I comment as my old brain just hasn't got the capacity to remember what I've read:haha: ok let's see what I can remember:haha:

Never - I hope your cold is better have you tried boiling some lemonade and letting it cool and drinking it (whilst still warm) - I guarantee that will make you feel better:flower:

Sweetz - Well you know what I think about your hubby - time to just concentrate on you and the little one now:hugs:

Army - Oh no hun I hope it isn't a cyst (sooooo painful) could it maybe be a bad water infection if so get drinking plenty of fluids:hugs:

His Grace - Excellent Beta Numbers hun - now try and relax :coffee:

Bamagurl - So sorry you are having bad symptoms - but its a good sign your little one is growing:happydance:

Krissy - Aw hun BIG :hugs: to you:flower:

Babee - Thanks for sharing your tips - the month I got my BFP I was drinking gfj - so I'm trying it again this month - no amount of gfj will help though if I'm not ovulating:cry:

Storked - Yay your back - so what CD are you on?:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies, hubby was at work but has now come home so byee for now.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Krissy485

Shefali- :hugs: thank you for your strength bc it makes us all stronger. i agree this group is supper supportive and without my ladies i dont know what i would do right now! 

Grace- thank you to...while a day out with my dad would be nice...i actaully ment it as my dad said he would watch my younger two kids while i went out either by myself or with someone else.....he is just trying to give me a break bc i used to get a break from the craziness everyother weekend when they went to my parents house but now we live with them not so much.....but its all good my dad helps out a lot during the day stuff.


----------



## shefali83

Krissy485 said:


> Shefali- :hugs: thank you for your strength bc it makes us all stronger. i agree this group is supper supportive and without my ladies i dont know what i would do right now!
> 
> Grace- thank you to...while a day out with my dad would be nice...i actaully ment it as my dad said he would watch my younger two kids while i went out either by myself or with someone else.....he is just trying to give me a break bc i used to get a break from the craziness everyother weekend when they went to my parents house but now we live with them not so much.....but its all good my dad helps out a lot during the day stuff.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

My BIO finally :)

I am 29 and DH is 30. My name is shefali as you all know and his name is kunal. We've been married since about 4 years and 2 months. Dated for 2 and half years before getting married. We met online. He proposed me just after a week and i said yes and then we MET :D
We have a pet - a male white Labrador 10 months old. 
We are trying for our first miracle. 
We live in India's capital city New Delhi.

Let me know if you have any more questions!

Oh BTW its 21:03 here
 



Attached Files:







182979_190952837601836_3483269_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nevergivingup

O Garfie! You know we already know your story but I love hearing it Bc it gives me strength that in any situation Bc I didn't do the downs syndrome test and all the other test for my bean that through the Grace of God I will ne a wonderful mother as you are! Thank You!
And you did awesome with your personals, it's gets hard trying to remember everything ESP. if you're pooping on once a day like me, on this thread if I miss a day in my world I'll come bk and see I've lost 6 days in the thread Bc our women are awesomely chatty(which I love) Garfie you are awesome!!

Shefali: Didn't mean to make you tear up but I can't tone down my feelings...ESP. When I'm chatting and conversing with amazing women like you!!

HisGrace: luv ya, why didn't you mention your blog, I'm going to start reading it today. Anything ab God and if you believe in him has my full attention. So I'm anxious to read it, I know it's awesome!!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> O Garfie! You know we already know your story but I love hearing it Bc it gives me strength that in any situation Bc I didn't do the downs syndrome test and all the other test for my bean that through the Grace of God I will ne a wonderful mother as you are! Thank You!
> And you did awesome with your personals, it's gets hard trying to remember everything ESP. if you're pooping on once a day like me, on this thread if I miss a day in my world I'll come bk and see I've lost 6 days in the thread Bc our women are awesomely chatty(which I love) Garfie you are awesome!!
> 
> Shefali: Didn't mean to make you tear up but I can't tone down my feelings...ESP. When I'm chatting and conversing with amazing women like you!!
> 
> HisGrace: luv ya, why didn't you mention your blog, I'm going to start reading it today. Anything ab God and if you believe in him has my full attention. So I'm anxious to read it, I know it's awesome!!

Love you loads :hugs:.. I just posted my BIO as well :)


----------



## shefali83

kanicky where are you my cycle buddy!! Miss you!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Nevergivingup - I'm with you. Should we be able to hangout, it would be a blast. Gosh ... who knows maybe we will have play dates for our rainbow babies! 

Shefalia - thank you. I didn't realize that in my absence you had a chemical. I'm sorry, Love. Also I enjoyed reading your bio and I must say you and your dearest make quite an attractive couple! 

HisGrace - I've said this to you before but your faith is awe inspiring and I have taken many steps to incorporate more of it in my daily life. I've always been God fearing but at times daily life can be distracting. I couldn't have gotten this baby without HIM. 

Garfie - incorporate some whole milk from CD 1 for the ovulation. I read that some women take the soy isoflavonones an over the counter alternative to clomid. I bout some but was reluctant to take it as I felt that natural would be better. 

Aspe - our night owl, I see you're the super supportive type and I like that. To answer your question ewcm is a type of cm. As someone else explained, ewcm is the clear stretchy cervical fluid (you can stretch it quite a distance before it breaks). There there is egg white cm, watery cm, pasty cm, sticky/tacky cm and the lack thereof. Egg white is the only one that has its own acronym because its the one people care about the most; makes it easier for the little swimmers to travel.

Armymama - I hope the pain you're experiencing subsides. I can't even begin to guess what is going on. Did you retest today by the way?

All others, I hope you're doing well. Someone, please can you remind me what page the bios started on. I want to go back and reread. 

AFM - got a text from a relative saying "Check the stores for Agnus Cactus". I did know what it was so I had to Google it. Turns out its for fertility and hormone balance in women. I figured she wanted me to ship it to her or a friend. She said it was for me. Um, imagine the guts. So since I don't talk about my TTC journey with you that means I am infertile. I was a bit annoyed to say the least.


----------



## shefali83

BayBeeEm said:


> Nevergivingup - I'm with you. Should we be able to hangout, it would be a blast. Gosh ... who knows maybe we will have play dates for our rainbow babies!
> 
> Shefalia - thank you. I didn't realize that in my absence you had a chemical. I'm sorry, Love. Also I enjoyed reading your bio and I must say you and your dearest make quite an attractive couple!
> 
> HisGrace - I've said this to you before but your faith is awe inspiring and I have taken many steps to incorporate more of it in my daily life. I've always been God fearing but at times daily life can be distracting. I couldn't have gotten this baby without HIM.
> 
> Garfie - incorporate some whole milk from CD 1 for the ovulation. I read that some women take the soy isoflavonones an over the counter alternative to clomid. I bout some but was reluctant to take it as I felt that natural would be better.
> 
> Aspe - our night owl, I see you're the super supportive type and I like that. To answer your question ewcm is a type of cm. As someone else explained, ewcm is the clear stretchy cervical fluid (you can stretch it quite a distance before it breaks). There there is egg white cm, watery cm, pasty cm, sticky/tacky cm and the lack thereof. Egg white is the only one that has its own acronym because its the one people care about the most; makes it easier for the little swimmers to travel.
> 
> Armymama - I hope the pain you're experiencing subsides. I can't even begin to guess what is going on. Did you retest today by the way?
> 
> All others, I hope you're doing well. Someone, please can you remind me what page the bios started on. I want to go back and reread.
> 
> AFM - got a text from a relative saying "Check the stores for Agnus Cactus". I did know what it was so I had to Google it. Turns out its for fertility and hormone balance in women. I figured she wanted me to ship it to her or a friend. She said it was for me. Um, imagine the guts. So since I don't talk about my TTC journey with you that means I am infertile. I was a bit annoyed to say the least.

Tht sure is annoying but are you close to her ? Maybe she was trying to help or maybe she really is nosey :haha: When are you planning to break the news to her :winkwink:

Edit: thanks a lot for the compliment dear :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

shefali83 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> kanicky where are you my cycle buddy!! Miss you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Army - I hope everything's okay.
> 
> Sweetz - I know this time is stressful. :hugs: I know it's so hard to relax; I hope you start feeling better in the next few days.
> 
> Krissy - Hi! So glad you're sticking around. A day out with your dad sounds like a good idea
> 
> Never - Thank you so much ma'am. That just made me all teary-eyed. I don't think I can blame it on hormones this early so I'll just say you're such a sweetheart and your words really hit home. :flower:
> 
> Shefali - :hugs: So sorry about your chemical. :hugs: So sorry about the pain too. I pray you get to feeling better soon.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Nevergivingup - I'm with you. Should we be able to hangout, it would be a blast. Gosh ... who knows maybe we will have play dates for our rainbow babies!
> 
> Shefalia - thank you. I didn't realize that in my absence you had a chemical. I'm sorry, Love. Also I enjoyed reading your bio and I must say you and your dearest make quite an attractive couple!
> 
> HisGrace - I've said this to you before but your faith is awe inspiring and I have taken many steps to incorporate more of it in my daily life. I've always been God fearing but at times daily life can be distracting. I couldn't have gotten this baby without HIM.
> 
> Garfie - incorporate some whole milk from CD 1 for the ovulation. I read that some women take the soy isoflavonones an over the counter alternative to clomid. I bout some but was reluctant to take it as I felt that natural would be better.
> 
> Aspe - our night owl, I see you're the super supportive type and I like that. To answer your question ewcm is a type of cm. As someone else explained, ewcm is the clear stretchy cervical fluid (you can stretch it quite a distance before it breaks). There there is egg white cm, watery cm, pasty cm, sticky/tacky cm and the lack thereof. Egg white is the only one that has its own acronym because its the one people care about the most; makes it easier for the little swimmers to travel.
> 
> Armymama - I hope the pain you're experiencing subsides. I can't even begin to guess what is going on. Did you retest today by the way?
> 
> All others, I hope you're doing well. Someone, please can you remind me what page the bios started on. I want to go back and reread.
> 
> AFM - got a text from a relative saying "Check the stores for Agnus Cactus". I did know what it was so I had to Google it. Turns out its for fertility and hormone balance in women. I figured she wanted me to ship it to her or a friend. She said it was for me. Um, imagine the guts. So since I don't talk about my TTC journey with you that means I am infertile. I was a bit annoyed to say the least.Click to expand...
> 
> Tht sure is annoying but are you close to her ? Maybe she was trying to help or maybe she really is nosey :haha: When are you planning to break the news to her :winkwink:Click to expand...

We're not close at all actually. She is about 10 or so years older and I only recently started the getting to know you process so ...


----------



## shefali83

BayBeeEm said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> kanicky where are you my cycle buddy!! Miss you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Army - I hope everything's okay.
> 
> Sweetz - I know this time is stressful. :hugs: I know it's so hard to relax; I hope you start feeling better in the next few days.
> 
> Krissy - Hi! So glad you're sticking around. A day out with your dad sounds like a good idea
> 
> Never - Thank you so much ma'am. That just made me all teary-eyed. I don't think I can blame it on hormones this early so I'll just say you're such a sweetheart and your words really hit home. :flower:
> 
> Shefali - :hugs: So sorry about your chemical. :hugs: So sorry about the pain too. I pray you get to feeling better soon.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Nevergivingup - I'm with you. Should we be able to hangout, it would be a blast. Gosh ... who knows maybe we will have play dates for our rainbow babies!
> 
> Shefalia - thank you. I didn't realize that in my absence you had a chemical. I'm sorry, Love. Also I enjoyed reading your bio and I must say you and your dearest make quite an attractive couple!
> 
> HisGrace - I've said this to you before but your faith is awe inspiring and I have taken many steps to incorporate more of it in my daily life. I've always been God fearing but at times daily life can be distracting. I couldn't have gotten this baby without HIM.
> 
> Garfie - incorporate some whole milk from CD 1 for the ovulation. I read that some women take the soy isoflavonones an over the counter alternative to clomid. I bout some but was reluctant to take it as I felt that natural would be better.
> 
> Aspe - our night owl, I see you're the super supportive type and I like that. To answer your question ewcm is a type of cm. As someone else explained, ewcm is the clear stretchy cervical fluid (you can stretch it quite a distance before it breaks). There there is egg white cm, watery cm, pasty cm, sticky/tacky cm and the lack thereof. Egg white is the only one that has its own acronym because its the one people care about the most; makes it easier for the little swimmers to travel.
> 
> Armymama - I hope the pain you're experiencing subsides. I can't even begin to guess what is going on. Did you retest today by the way?
> 
> All others, I hope you're doing well. Someone, please can you remind me what page the bios started on. I want to go back and reread.
> 
> AFM - got a text from a relative saying "Check the stores for Agnus Cactus". I did know what it was so I had to Google it. Turns out its for fertility and hormone balance in women. I figured she wanted me to ship it to her or a friend. She said it was for me. Um, imagine the guts. So since I don't talk about my TTC journey with you that means I am infertile. I was a bit annoyed to say the least.Click to expand...
> 
> Tht sure is annoying but are you close to her ? Maybe she was trying to help or maybe she really is nosey :haha: When are you planning to break the news to her :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> We're not close at all actually. She is about 10 or so years older and I only recently started the getting to know you process so ...Click to expand...

oh then its actually annoying especially when you are not close at all :wacko:


----------



## HisGrace

Krissy - Oh okay. Well, did you take him up on his offer? I still think a nice day out (even if it's just to go sit at a bookstore) would be great for you.

Never - I have the blog of my siggie, but I just don't want to offend anyone with what I've written. So I just have it there for people to read if they want to.

BayBee - Thank you for your kind words. The same goes for me.  It is only by His grace that I am pregnant; now I just need keep the faith throughout this pregnancy and leave it His hands. Now as for the relative and the text... that was so out of line. You have every right to be annoyed. The nerve!


----------



## MnJ

Shefalia - Thx for the bio! I soooo appreciate u girls being willing to share. I wasn't sure if anybody would want to. Everybody is so interesting.... LOVE it! Thx even more for the pic, that was awesome! U guys are TOO cute! 

Never - I'm glad I made u laugh! I was kinda worried I was going to offend u but it was my feelings and I was hoping to help MizzPodd understand and not feel left out. Love u, Mama Bear! (My fellow fluffy friend! Heehee) 

Sweetz - hugs :hugs: sweety pie. Hope ur able to get some relaxing done today. Just zone with that precious baby - he/she is the only one that matters now!


----------



## shefali83

MnJ said:


> Shefalia - Thx for the bio! I soooo appreciate u girls being willing to share. I wasn't sure if anybody would want to. Everybody is so interesting.... LOVE it! Thx even more for the pic, that was awesome! U guys are TOO cute!
> 
> Never - I'm glad I made u laugh! I was kinda worried I was going to offend u but it was my feelings and I was hoping to help MizzPodd understand and not feel left out. Love u, Mama Bear! (My fellow fluffy friend! Heehee)
> 
> Sweetz - hugs :hugs: sweety pie. Hope ur able to get some relaxing done today. Just zone with that precious baby - he/she is the only one that matters now!

Anything for my darlings here :hugs: its awesome to be able to trust and share :kiss::kiss: how are you doing?


----------



## armymama2012

Ok. I'm back. The pain subsided luckily. Well as for other news I am still crampy and DH actually talked for 5 minutes with me about TTC. He is a not a talkative type so this was a big deal to me. I told him I was cramping and he said that's a bad sign and asked if we had done okay with BDing near ovulation. I said yes and began to explain but he was tired from 24-hr duty so I let him sleep. Cramps are better now after my nap but still there. My right nipples seems to be throbbing though, wonder what that is about?

A few days ago I felt like I had a bruise under the skin (not visible) right below my knee. Well today the bruise is visible and pale green and 3 INCHES LONG! I don't even know how I got it!

For all who were asking, I am going to retest on Monday and then again on Friday. 

Can I ask those who know about temping to take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## shefali83

armymama2012 said:


> Ok. I'm back. The pain subsided luckily. Well as for other news I am still crampy and DH actually talked for 5 minutes with me about TTC. He is a not a talkative type so this was a big deal to me. I told him I was cramping and he said that's a bad sign and asked if we had done okay with BDing near ovulation. I said yes and began to explain but he was tired from 24-hr duty so I let him sleep. Cramps are better now after my nap but still there. My right nipples seems to be throbbing though, wonder what that is about?
> 
> A few days ago I felt like I had a bruise under the skin (not visible) right below my knee. Well today the bruise is visible and pale green and 3 INCHES LONG! I don't even know how I got it!
> 
> For all who were asking, I am going to retest on Monday and then again on Friday.
> 
> Can I ask those who know about temping to take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?

i keep having a similar kind of bruises. No clue how. I am also looking for the answer. Have 3 below my knee. Noticed today! 
I ll check out your chart soon and tell you. I am on mobile so not able to open it. What dpo are you? Hope you get the bfp :)


----------



## kanicky73

shefali83 said:


> kanicky where are you my cycle buddy!! Miss you!

I'm here doll! Thanks for your bio! And I love the pic. You guys are adorable. I'm so sorry about the Chemical dear! Makes me angry when the people in the medical world are so careless. I am here for you whatever you need! I mean that. The good news is that you were able to conceive hence the chemical. That's what gave me hope back in may. You just focus on healing up and getting better honey! That's all you need to worry about. 

To all the other beauty's. Hope you all are having a good day.

Sweets you did the right thing my dear. Stay strong. 

Hi stroked!

Army I just know you're gonna get your bfp next week. I feel it!

Garfield hi! Hope youre feeling good. 

Bama hope you are feeling well too oh and Baylee! 

Gosh I feel like I'm missing someone. Gotta get this laundry done and clean while Caylee naps or it won't happen at all!


----------



## lpjkp

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry it's a quick dive on, but I had to update you with how my first ultrasound went today (My DH doesn't really like me going onto BnB, so I'm quickly popping on whilst he's outside having a sneaky cigarette!)

I was incredibly nervous about today but, according to the sonographer, my little bub is "perfect" and she is "very satisfied" that everything couldn't be going any better!! I can't describe how in awe I am over the experience, and I cried like an absolute baby!! There is only one strong little sticky baby in there, with a lovely flickering heartbeat...and I got to HEAR the HB too!! 156bpm, so all is fantastic!! Measuring at a lovely 7wk 3d, which coincides EXACTLY with my ovulation date!!
 



Attached Files:







7wk3d scan.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Krissy485

Shefali- thanks for the bio! Ok this may sound ignorant but how cool does it get in India? I always imagine it being supper hot all the time. I live in Michigan, usa and we have all four seasons and every year you never know what you going get..shoot we have a saying here if you dont like weather wait 5 minutes and it will change lol...also we brave the cold if it hits 50 we are out at our grill making burgers lol...seriously look up michigan jokes onlince there are tons! but you might also get jokes for the university of michigan to but those are funny to because we are born and breed michigan state university fans the rival of university of michigan big deal around here lol... anyways i think i got way off topic oppps :dohh: 

Mnj- i love that you changed your pic! makes me smile!

Janelle-how has your day? was breakfest yummy?

Grace- I should look at your blog i have a feeling it would totally inspire me!

Army- i see you down there! how you feeling sweetheart?

Kanicky-hows your weekend going? did the :witch: hop on that broomstick and leave yet?

AFM- Got Josh and Joshua off to the football game. doesnt start till 3:30 but gotta get there early to get parking and all the pregame fun stuff...i took picture of my men will have to upload them later! I talked to my older brother and he is taking me to the movies in a while...we are going to see the kiddy movie ParaNorman....i wanna see it really bad and if it is good and ok for the kids i will take them later this week. then we are going to go do some thrift store shopping then maybe out for a drink....
before when i posted i said my brothers kids are here and it was a sore subject that is my younger brother....he is constely using my parents for babysitting and for money. pisses me off constently! like for example this week my dad gave him 100 dollars this wednesday by friday he says he needs more money for gas. my dad goes well what happen to the 100 we gave u 2 days ago he says i put it all in gas...yeah freaking right....i mean if you are going to have 3 kids, 1 his 2 step, then you better be able to take care of them damn. I mean yeah we are living with my parents but josh has a job and is waiting to get into a better place. but we buy all our own food and what not for us and i even make dinner for everyone in the house not just us. sorry did not mean to rant! but my older brother lives close by and is off work this weekend(his work is actually where josh is trying to get into) and said he would entertain is little sister. we are actaully only 1yr and 3 weeks apart in age. but ok enough of my novel i guess. just know today is a better for me emotionally and no dh still has not said much but he did get 14 hours of sleep last night so hopefully that makes for a happier hubby tonight!


----------



## shefali83

Kanicky: yay you here ! Thanks for liking the bio :) Hugs
yeah you are right atleast i conceived. I am realising now conceiving isnt a prob here. Sustaining is! Have been working on that. I cant bd for 2 months atleast so i am gonna ask the doc if home insemination would be ok maybe after a month. I dont want to wait and waste 2 months.
I hope you get your bfp this cycle.. I am gonna pray for you all the way. Are u planning to do anything different this time? Any game plan :D

lpjkp: thats an amazing news...!! So happy for you.. Absolutely exciting ... I can imagine how happy and excited you must me! Yay for hb and perfect measurements :)


----------



## Krissy485

Lpjkp- Oh thank you for the update! we have missed you and tell dh to keep quiet about you getting on bnb. like i told mine this keeps me sane and from me driving him insane. but that baby looks wonderful and a wonderful heartbeat!!! 

Army- So happy that dh opened up a little bit for you! way back a yr ago when we first ttc josh talked about it all the time but after the first mc and then the second i think he is numb to it all now. hopefully he opens up soon! also i hope those are good cramps like implantation cramps and not ones that says af is coming....FX for you!!!


----------



## shefali83

Krissy :) it depends .. I stay in north india so we have extreme climate here... Totally chilly in winters and super hot in summers. Down south its mostly hot. So every state has a different kinda climate..lol interesting isnt it! In my city i get to experience all expect snowfall.


----------



## shefali83

And yeah its not unpredictable here thankfully lol. We know when is gonna be what.. Months are very well alloted to each weather :D


----------



## Krissy485

Shefali- yeah snow is over rated lol..i love the first snow fall but after that i hate the cold and driving in it! i love fall and spring not too hot not too cold i love sweat pant weather...ihave to admit i hate to have to shave :blush: Josh is always saying i am like sleeping with big foot...lmao....hey gotta stay warm to hahahahahaha.....granted when we first got together i shaved alll the time 7yrs 3 kids later i shave when i want to and when i need to....i know that sounds bad hahahahha


----------



## HisGrace

lpj - lovely pic! how exciting to see the hb. was this your first u/s?


----------



## HisGrace

shefali - you and your hubby look great together!


----------



## lpjkp

HisGrace: My first ever ultrasound! The sonographer only had to say "Yep, you've got a pregnant uterus" and I was blubbering like an idiot!! It was such an amazing thing when she said "Would you like to hear the heartbeat?" I feel so much more at ease about everything, and it really does finally make all that trouble TTC worth it now..


----------



## BayBeeEm

lpj - I am so happy to hear of your sonogram and warmed my heart when you said first ever. I can only imagine what they feels like. Your "little bit" is beautiful!


----------



## MnJ

Shefalia - I'm good, Thx for asking! Sorry about ur chemical and I hope after u heal from surgery that u get ur sticky bean! 

Lpjkp - YAAAAY for us! U had a way better experience than I did. Grumpy tech wouldn't give hb rate, we didn't get to hear it and no measurement to know for sure exactly how far. Sucked but I was so happy to just see the heartbeat... such a relief, right? Congrats!


----------



## armymama2012

Well cramping is on and off now but a bit stronger. I also am getting pinching feeling occasionally on my left side. We went to the mall, had Subway and then just walked around a bit. We like to do that on gloomy days like today.

Ok, onto replies:

LP: Yay! so glad you had an awesome experience!

Shefali: I am now 6 DPO. I would appreciate any input you can give as to my temps. 

Kanicky: Thanks, I'm not so sure this is my month but thanks for the positivity!

Krissy: I was so shocked that he started talking about it but it made me feel so much more comfortable with TTC! I hope these are implantation cramps too but my temp needs to go back up!

HisGrace: Hi, how are you feeling?

MnJ: Hi, how are your symptoms doing? 

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## armymama2012

Did 20 minutes worth of dishes (no dishwasher here :( ) and my back and hips are killing me! I am even wearing my running shoes with arch supports but it still hurts! I think I need some custom Dr. Scholl's inserts!

Oh, btw, it may just be me but I am now constipated and peeing more often.


----------



## armymama2012

I know its Saturday night and all but I miss all of you! Dont tell me I'm the only one who is staying at home tonight! Argh...I'm also cleaning my kitchen and making dinner so it's not like I'm not doing anything!


----------



## HisGrace

armymama2012 said:


> I know its Saturday night and all but I miss all of you! Dont tell me I'm the only one who is staying at home tonight! Argh...I'm also cleaning my kitchen and making dinner so it's not like I'm not doing anything!

I'm at home, too! I've been cooking too and now I finally have the food in the oven and can rest a little bit. My back is not feeling too hot after all that standing.


----------



## armymama2012

My back just gets knots a lot. I don't think it can handle me carrying my daughter anymore which is not good since she still doesn't want to walk.


----------



## Krissy485

Army- FX for ya!!! it would be wonderful for you to have your bfp before your one yr anniversery! :hugs: I got subway to!

Lp: i will never forget the first time i saw my oldest on ultrasound. I was further along about 10.5 weeks so i got to see his little legs moving and arms waving and that beautiful heartbeat! i actaully had it recorded on my cell phone for a while. but i cried like a baby that first time ever is something else! it was actually my ob dr. who did that ultrasound for dating reasons.

Janelle-still waiting to hear how your day was!

Sweetz- how are you sweety?!?!?!?! please let me know how you are i am worried about you!!!!

AFM: had a nice time out with my brother. went and saw ParaNorman then went to goodwill didnt find any good deals though, then got our subway. it was really nice to get out of the house, no offense to my older brother but would have been better with dh but in the end it was relaxing all the same. now to do my school work and what not...

All in all i feel much better!

Oh and in response to those who were concerned about me possibly tieing my tubes if dh decides we dont want another baby...IF i decided to do that it would not be for a while more than likely not something you can just go do tomorrow. I am 27 1/2 now and honestly if we do want another baby i want it soon very soon. my youngest is now three and at this point he would be almost 4 before the baby would be born. i know that is not a huge age gap to others but the three i have now are 19months and 17 months apart in age so 4 yrs seems like a huge gap to me. also no offense to our older TTCers but i would not want to have a baby after 30. I had my first at the age of 21 and i have always said i started young i want to finish young. Also, god forbid, if we did get divorce i would never want to have a baby with anyone else, again no offense to anyone else, but i grew up in a home where we all have the same mom and dad and i want that for my kids. when we were broke up for that month it was something we talked about and we both agreed that we would never have kids with anyone else bc it mean too much to us that our kids dont have half siblings just not for us. 

so at this point this is where i stand....still 50/50 if we are trying again, ya'll be the first to know when i know, and if we dont then i will look into a tubal. i cant do birthcontrol because it causes me to get extremely bad migraines that have landed me in the ER several times...

But i WELCOME all of your guys advice on everything!!!!!!! I take it all into heart and into consideration. Besides the whole point of being apart of this group is to get other opinions right? Thank you ladies for being my rock!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, we started young too. I got pregnant 4 months after I turned 20, got married 3 months later ad had our son shortly after I turned 21. We want a huge family! However, I do not want to be pregnant after I turn 38 because I want to just enjoy the kiddos I do have at that point and be able to keep up with them. If that will happen, I dont know. We are like HisGrace, very spiritual/religious and we do not believe in birth control. We know that what happens is God's Will even if we don't agree to it so even after I become 38 I will not go on birth control (anyways, my dad's side of the family has a history of high blood pressure and heart disease and I'm allergic to the adhesive in the the patch versions). 

As far as other kids, DH is getting deployed next year so we all know (even though we hate to think of it) that there is a very real possibility that he will die for our country over there. We have discussed what happens from there. I will not date anyone for at least 3 years out of respect for DH and after that it is my choice. I am undecided on the whole "kids with other men" thing because I don't want to think about DH not coming back to us.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lp beautiful scan!

Army major :dust: your way!

AFM...
Manicure...check. Pedicure...check. Massage...check. Got my stepson got an awesome tattoo for his birthday gift...check. Went to shooting range to blow off steam...check. Today was a good day :)


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Lp beautiful scan!
> 
> Army major :dust: your way!
> 
> AFM...
> Manicure...check. Pedicure...check. Massage...check. Got my stepson got an awesome tattoo for his birthday gift...check. Went to shooting range to blow off steam...check. Today was a good day :)

Glad you got to spoil yourself a bit. You deserve that! Now spoil me and buy me a steak! LOL j/k


----------



## HisGrace

Army - My back issues are the result of years of sports and heavy backpacks as child. I beat my poor body up when I was young. Never even thought about how it would affect me later. :( Do you think yours will stop hurting when you stop carrying your daughter?

Krissy - So glad you got to have a nice relaxing day. I understand wanting to have your kids early and it's great you got to do that. I didn't even have a prospect for a husband until I was much older than you started. LOL

Army - A big thanks from me to you and your DH for your service to our country. The sacrifices you have to make are so incredible. It takes awesome courage and strength.

Sweetz - Yay for retail therapy and a relaxing day!

AFM - Finally got some true symptoms. My boobs are sore as all get out! No complaining though. Beanie is an apple seed today!


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected]! I would totally buy you a steak!

Grace...happy apple seed day!

AFM...met up with DH last night. I talked....he listened. 

Tomorrow he is getting a blood test AND a polygraph. I called in a favor on that last one. If he passes both.......I told him we will work on "us". Either way we will be going to counseling as we are having a child together....and we both want the child to experience the love of both parents...both our other kids are in split homes and it is very hard on them.


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> Army - My back issues are the result of years of sports and heavy backpacks as child. I beat my poor body up when I was young. Never even thought about how it would affect me later. :( Do you think yours will stop hurting when you stop carrying your daughter?
> 
> Krissy - So glad you got to have a nice relaxing day. I understand wanting to have your kids early and it's great you got to do that. I didn't even have a prospect for a husband until I was much older than you started. LOL
> 
> Army - A big thanks from me to you and your DH for your service to our country. The sacrifices you have to make are so incredible. It takes awesome courage and strength.
> 
> Sweetz - Yay for retail therapy and a relaxing day!
> 
> AFM - Finally got some true symptoms. My boobs are sore as all get out! No complaining though. Beanie is an apple seed today!

You are welcome. It was DH's dream to be in the military. I somehow always had a thing for men in uniform and knew I'd be a military wife at some point. As far as my back, I certainly hope so! I was never in sports in school but I did carry heavy backpacks a lot. My friends used to say that my backpack weighed 30+ lbs.


----------



## armymama2012

Well thanks for the positivity ladies but I think this month is doomed. Had low temps the last 3 days and this morning accidentally overslept my alarm and used the adjuster which put me below my coverline. I'm still slightly crampy, especially on my right side. Ugh...I still might test on Monday but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- yay for spoiling yourself!!! i love that you took the time for your and that means a happier baby to! I hope you and dh can figure out how to work together for the baby and if he did truely cheat on you i personally know how hard that is. The worst of it is the fact if he cheated and that is the reason why for your current health issue then he not only put you in danger but also his own baby. I was able to forgive my dh for the cheating but honestly the trust issues are still there and i dont know if i will be able to ever fully trust him again. the way i found out last time he was cheating was by searching through is phone and found a text that had been saved in the draft folders because he had deleated all the other texts. i confronted him and at first he tried to play it off and i just looked at him, i was very calm, and said you already broke my heart dont treat me like i am stupid to. he admitted it then. i stayed in the home for 2 more nights then moved to my moms for a month. but in that month we put our kids first. we did not fight, we talked and texted alot and the kids stayed with him at least 3 nights in a week. after a month he realized that i was really the one he loved and he was truely sorry for what he did. i will say that he never said sorry for what he did till he truely felt sorry for it and i think i appriciated more. i still cheack his phone. but i have been able to work on building the trust like not worrying when he is out with his friends or if i go out with someone i dont worry about what he is doing with out me. In the end we do love eachother and after 7 years we are still working on us and i think in a relationship there is always work to be done. :hugs: and just remember i am always here for ya if you ever want to talk more indepth just pm me!

Army- noooo on the dip! i am still going to hold out hope for ya :dust:

Grace- yay for new symptoms!!!!!

Where has everyone been this weekend?

AFM- i am awake does that count as doing something this morning? well i have also clipped coupons and now getting ready to decide on whats for dinner this wek and make a grocery list...seriously thinking about getting into the extreme couponing....haha i want to be that crazy lady in line with a million coupons and only pay a few bucks!


----------



## Krissy485

ARmy-my dh always wanted to be in the military to but because he is type 1 diabetic he cant...really makes him sad. also my cousin's dh is in the army and they are stationed at fort riley....she loves living on base and being an army wife....


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> ARmy-my dh always wanted to be in the military to but because he is type 1 diabetic he cant...really makes him sad. also my cousin's dh is in the army and they are stationed at fort riley....she loves living on base and being an army wife....

Well we dont live on base. We are renting a 1500 sq. ft. house for $900 a month. Way too much space for just the three of us and 2 animals. We chose not to live on base because of stuff we have heard of harassment and drama.


----------



## Aspe

Hisgrace.. So if my cervix is very high and so soft, but I'm not seeing ewcm, then I'm not ovulating? 

Army..how are you feeling? I'm glad your dh talked about ttc with you. Even a little conversation like that can sometimes brighten our day..I so think you are pregnant. I must agree with you, I have a thing for men in uniforms and tuxedos. 

Krissy.. I am still hoping your dh opens up more..on another note, glad you are feeling better today :)

Lpkjp..glad your appointment went so well and thanks for sharing the picture and details of your little one :)

Baybee..I always get called a night owl lol

Sweetz.. It seems as though you are feeling better today :). I bet going to the shooting range was an awesome way to vent.. Glad to hear your dh has agreed to the testing. 

AFM..my back was so bad this morning, I had to lye on the floor. It is gone now though, thankfully. So my cervix is very high, like so high I can barley rub my finger around it, and so super squishy, no hardness what so ever. Not much cm though, only a tiny bit. Any advice on what this may mean, if anything?


----------



## Krissy485

Out at fort riley my cousin has a beautiful 4 bedroom house with a garage that sits at a dead end road. they have a wonderful playground on base and a huge pool....she really does love living there and feels a lot of support when her husband has to go off on manuvers. when they first moved out there they had a smaller house and when her dh got shipped off she was 3 months pregnant so she moved back to michigan bc her dh was in iraq when she had their third child. but she also said part of her wished she stayed in KS. I asked her if she ever wanted to get shipped over to like Germany with him to be stationed and she said yes. I dont think i could do that....

Aspe- see you down there :hi:

Lisa- i also see you silently stalking how you been? :hi:


----------



## janelleybean

Alright, I wasn't on much. I went and hung out with Dan's parents all day and just enjoyed being a bum. I read everything last night when we got home and I was too tired to respond, and this morning I can't remember a damn thing. Sorry.

I hope everyone is doing well. I missed you ladies yesterday. I am so freakin' tired this morning, I just can't wake up! I hate days like this, because I end up just laying on the couch and surfing the TV all day. At least all the laundry is done and the house is somewhat clean.


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- be a bum for me lol


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> Janelle- be a bum for me lol

I'll be a bum for you, if you take this backache for me. This pregnancy so far sucks. I have this constant ache in my back and it hurts just to bend over even slightly. I can't even imagine what it's going to be like when I get farther a long.

It totally feels like a bum day. It's all overcast outside and today's just got "bum" written all over it.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> Janelle- be a bum for me lol
> 
> I'll be a bum for you, if you take this backache for me. This pregnancy so far sucks. I have this constant ache in my back and it hurts just to bend over even slightly. I can't even imagine what it's going to be like when I get farther a long.
> 
> It totally feels like a bum day. It's all overcast outside and today's just got "bum" written all over it.Click to expand...

It's okay to be a bum Janelle. I am sometimes. Today though I get to do a lot of laundry. We already cleaned our room and will clean the bathroom when the baby goes down to sleep. I did ALL the dishes last night and tonight is finishing off the kitchen (aka kitchen table, sweeping and cleaning out the oven).


----------



## HisGrace

Aspe said:


> Hisgrace.. So if my cervix is very high and so soft, but I'm not seeing ewcm, then I'm not ovulating?
> 
> Army..how are you feeling? I'm glad your dh talked about ttc with you. Even a little conversation like that can sometimes brighten our day..I so think you are pregnant. I must agree with you, I have a thing for men in uniforms and tuxedos.
> 
> Krissy.. I am still hoping your dh opens up more..on another note, glad you are feeling better today :)
> 
> Lpkjp..glad your appointment went so well and thanks for sharing the picture and details of your little one :)
> 
> Baybee..I always get called a night owl lol
> 
> Sweetz.. It seems as though you are feeling better today :). I bet going to the shooting range was an awesome way to vent.. Glad to hear your dh has agreed to the testing.
> 
> AFM..my back was so bad this morning, I had to lye on the floor. It is gone now though, thankfully. So my cervix is very high, like so high I can barley rub my finger around it, and so super squishy, no hardness what so ever. Not much cm though, only a tiny bit. Any advice on what this may mean, if anything?

I'm not sure, but I think high and open means fertile. I will go get my book and check later on this afternoon.


----------



## lisalee1

Hi Krissy! I was trying to catch up on the thread! But by the time I got to the end, i think I forgot almost everything. 

Shefali- So sorry that the Dr's didn't even consider the fact that you could've been pregnant. :( The good news is that you know it can happen. Wishing you a speedy recovery. :flower:

LPJ- So happy to see you had a great U/S!!! I can imagine how excited you were. Congrats!

BayBeeEm- I've read others say you're preggers? CONGRATS!!!! That is such wonderful news. H&H 9 mths. 

AFM- Nothing much going on. I think haven't gotten all the way through my 1st pregnancy magazine. But more importantly, I think I'm feeling the baby move! Went to the Dr. last week and they checked the HB on a Doppler. HB was 164. So all is well. 

Hello to everyone else. Didn't mean to overlook anyone.


----------



## Krissy485

Lisa- yay for feeling baby move!!! When i was pregnant with my first i used to put cold things on my stomach like a bowl of ice cream and ds would kick it because he hated feeling cold things it was always funny!!!!

Army- please come clean my house!!!!

Janelle- sucks about the back ache and being tired but you know you would give it up for anythign since you know its happening because of that baby....i forget how said it before but embrace it! you could always look into seeing a chriopractor. it is good to get your back straighten out now while you still can. i did it with my 3rd and i thin it helped alot. just make sure if you do you see one that knows how to adjust a pregnant woman even though you are early on. bc if your back does need adjusting then that can cause a lot of muscle tension...just a suggestion! 

Aspe- you could be just hitting your ovulation window....do you live near a dollar tree? that is where i picked up my opks and they work great! just remember it is not 14days from when af started that you should ovulate but 14 days before af is due...so if you do have a 28 day cycle your fertilc window should be days 13-15 that is when i would bd...but if you have a 30 day cycle then you should o about the 16th and fertile window would be like days 15-17...i hope that makes sense so if you are starting that window then your cerix shoudl be high soft and open and also you will have the ewcm on your most fertle day....i hope i helped not confuse you more lol

afm- i think i caught the bum bug from janelle....dont have to grocery shop till tomorrow now so just gotta find energy to get up and clean my damn house...ugh.....


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Lisa- yay for feeling baby move!!! When i was pregnant with my first i used to put cold things on my stomach like a bowl of ice cream and ds would kick it because he hated feeling cold things it was always funny!!!!
> 
> Army- please come clean my house!!!!
> 
> Janelle- sucks about the back ache and being tired but you know you would give it up for anythign since you know its happening because of that baby....i forget how said it before but embrace it! you could always look into seeing a chriopractor. it is good to get your back straighten out now while you still can. i did it with my 3rd and i thin it helped alot. just make sure if you do you see one that knows how to adjust a pregnant woman even though you are early on. bc if your back does need adjusting then that can cause a lot of muscle tension...just a suggestion!
> 
> Aspe- you could be just hitting your ovulation window....do you live near a dollar tree? that is where i picked up my opks and they work great! just remember it is not 14days from when af started that you should ovulate but 14 days before af is due...so if you do have a 28 day cycle your fertilc window should be days 13-15 that is when i would bd...but if you have a 30 day cycle then you should o about the 16th and fertile window would be like days 15-17...i hope that makes sense so if you are starting that window then your cerix shoudl be high soft and open and also you will have the ewcm on your most fertle day....i hope i helped not confuse you more lol
> 
> afm- i think i caught the bum bug from janelle....dont have to grocery shop till tomorrow now so just gotta find energy to get up and clean my damn house...ugh.....

Krissy, right now I would clean anyone's house for a medium rare steak and a bag of Reese's cups!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yaaaaaawwwnnnnnnn! Holy moly I fell back asleep and just woke up!! 

Half asleep so when I'm more alert I will respond :)


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- You may have gotten my bum bug, but I think I caught your sickness. I'm really starting to feel like shit. I'm all achey, and have a headache and totally feel like I'm getting kicked in the ass with the flu. 

Ugh... I do remember feeling with way when I was pregnant with my son. I think it's fairly normal. My husband is making me some left over tomato soup...Mmmm. Soup. Alright, I'm done. I'll check in later.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I'm bored. Where is everyone?


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm on that bummy sicky day too! Haha! Ahhhhhhhchoooooooo!!

I'm just watching football. Oh btw whoever said the shooting range was great feeling...hell yeah! Even funnier seeing these guys with handguns...then I pick up the rifle and go to town. Freshly manicured hands with pink and white powdered gels...holding a semi automatic rifle, shooting a target and smiling. Damn I am such an army brat!! Haha!!


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz.. That was me who said that..lol..you surely painted an image. Manicured nails and everything lol
Glad it was a great stress reliever :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Helped me clear my mind...


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, it's official, I feel .like shit! Cramping and back pain and now a slight headache.


----------



## Sweetz33

Awww not good army!


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, it's official, I feel .like shit! Cramping and back pain and now a slight headache.

When are you testing? Tonight perhaps?


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, it's official, I feel .like shit! Cramping and back pain and now a slight headache.
> 
> When are you testing? Tonight perhaps?Click to expand...

Tomorrow morning or Tuesday, depending on how well I sleep tonight. All I want to do is sleep and feel no pain but DH is insisting I take another 30 minutes and finish the dishes. Ugh...did a lot of loads of laundry today. #4 is in the dryer, and I'm about to start #5.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'd tell DH to bugger off and do the dishes himself......


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> I'd tell DH to bugger off and do the dishes himself......

He'd rather chop off his own hands than touch dirty dishes.


----------



## Sweetz33

Then let him....dishes can wait...take care of yourself!


----------



## Krissy485

Army- i agree with sweetz tell him either do them himself or they can wait till tomorrow. that is the one thing my dh has learned is not to comment on my cleaning bc i am the one who does it so it gets done when it gets done lol....

Janelle- I just had a cold, stuffy nose headache crap...sorry you feel this way :cry: but you know that the baby is all snug and making you sick should be a comfort to lol.... :hugs:

Sweetz- I just got a nice mental pic to of this prego lady looking like she is all crazy at a shooting range with her pretty nails, perfect hair and clothes...wish i was there!!!

AFm- i did pick up the living room and vaccumm...was clean for like 5 min before the tornado hit or should i say my supper energized kids never a dull moment in my house that is for sure!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Army- i agree with sweetz tell him either do them himself or they can wait till tomorrow. that is the one thing my dh has learned is not to comment on my cleaning bc i am the one who does it so it gets done when it gets done lol....
> 
> Janelle- I just had a cold, stuffy nose headache crap...sorry you feel this way :cry: but you know that the baby is all snug and making you sick should be a comfort to lol.... :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz- I just got a nice mental pic to of this prego lady looking like she is all crazy at a shooting range with her pretty nails, perfect hair and clothes...wish i was there!!!
> 
> AFm- i did pick up the living room and vaccumm...was clean for like 5 min before the tornado hit or should i say my supper energized kids never a dull moment in my house that is for sure!!!

I did the dishes, getting ready to nap now. Gonna be another long night.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Krissy! The only thing missing was the heels


----------



## janelleybean

Army- if my husband was anything like yours I would tell him to go ahead and cut his hands off and see how far that will get him in the military. Seriously, tell him to wash his own damn dishes, this isn't the 1950's.

Sweetz- I can only imagine the looks on the other men's faces. 

Krissy- That is why we have a play room. Although, it never really gets messy. I gotta admit, we got pretty lucky with a kid who likes to stay organized and clean... Everyone kept telling to stop while I was a head. Too late now.


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- my kids were doomed from the start....the other reason why dh never really complains about cleaning is bc he is as lazy about cleaning as me and has no OCD at all lol...so yeah my kids take after both their parents where they have i can clean later attitude lol

Sweetz- oh man you for got the heals? :doh:

Army-like i always say about my dh and his attitdue i knew how he was when we got together and after 7yr i cant really except to teach an old dog new tricks so i gotta take him as he is but he also has to take me as i am ya know?


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Army- if my husband was anything like yours I would tell him to go ahead and cut his hands off and see how far that will get him in the military. Seriously, tell him to wash his own damn dishes, this isn't the 1950's.
> 
> Sweetz- I can only imagine the looks on the other men's faces.
> 
> Krissy- That is why we have a play room. Although, it never really gets messy. I gotta admit, we got pretty lucky with a kid who likes to stay organized and clean... Everyone kept telling to stop while I was a head. Too late now.

I just want a dishwasher and an updated oven range!


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Janelle- my kids were doomed from the start....the other reason why dh never really complains about cleaning is bc he is as lazy about cleaning as me and has no OCD at all lol...so yeah my kids take after both their parents where they have i can clean later attitude lol
> 
> Sweetz- oh man you for got the heals? :doh:
> 
> Army-like i always say about my dh and his attitdue i knew how he was when we got together and after 7yr i cant really except to teach an old dog new tricks so i gotta take him as he is but he also has to take me as i am ya know?

Yeah, well no one else can deal with DH the way I do. He is picky, literally, and spoiled.


----------



## Krissy485

Army- LMAO i always tell my dh that he is lucky he found me because not one else would be able to put up with his shit lol....oh and the dishwasher thing is over rated! i have one for the last 6 yrs and still hated doing the dishes! still had to basically wash everything before putting it in and the soap cost a ton...ehhh no worth it lol 

afm- time for me to go to bed gotta get dh up at 4:30am and take kids to school and do grocery shopping...Nighty night!


----------



## janelleybean

Army- you need a kitchen like mine. =] 

Krissy- My husband used to be messy. I totally taught this old dog a new trick. It's not that we're both clean freaks, we just got in the habit of, if you make a mess--clean it up. When I first met him, he was living in a 2 bedroom house with 5 men! Two were paying rent, 3 were just getting drunk and passing out in the living room. Their house was disgusting! FINALLY, 1 went to prison, and 3 hopped on a train and traveled the country. So, in order to stay the night at his house, I told him he had to clean his house. Dan went to work for a week out where Jesus lost his sandals and I cleaned his house. It was so gross!! That's when magic erasers became my best friend. That and bleach. LOTS OF BLEACH! The house was so clean when he came back, I even bought a carpet cleaner and cleaned the carpets. It was then he asked me to move in with him and he's lived a neat and tidy life ever since.


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- Magic eraser is my best friend to!!!!! i even like the walmart brand ones.....um yeah when i met dh and stayed with the first night i couldnt believe his room...there had to be aleast a foot high pile of clothes you could not see the floor. he lived in a 2 bedroom trailer with his brother and his brothers girlfriend. well not long after we got together his mom was coming for a visit, she lived about 14 hrs away at the time and i said well you gonna clean your room and he goes not my mom always does it when she comes and my bathroom to....WHAT? well i could not let her think that i let him act that way so i cleaned everything she couldnt believe it and dh tried to clam he did it and she just laughed in his face it was funny lol


----------



## janelleybean

Hahaha. That's awesome!


----------



## Krissy485

Ok well i know i told ya'll that i had that condition where i had too much fluid well i found the last photo of me being pregnant with jamison taken about 2 hours before i had him. now remember i am a little plump but i also only gained 12lbs with him...warning i am HUGE!!!!

Also i am 39weeks pregnant....:blush:
 



Attached Files:







me prego with hamie.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## janelleybean

I want to gain just 12 lbs. I step on the scale and cringe at how much weight I've gained. I'm blaming it all in my boobs though. Krissy, that looks so uncomfortable. Where you uncomfortable?


----------



## Krissy485

More than you would ever know!!! I have just deep stretch marks that are just now fading 3 years latter!!! Jamison weighed 8lb 110z 21 1/2 inches long, i had over 5lb amniotic fluid and lets not forget the extra water weight and extra blood i was down at 25lbs for i left the hospital! at about 36weeks i had alot of back pain and it was really hard to walk to my dr got me one of those prenatal cradle support things...didnt help at all...then for the last 2 1/2 weeks i was on modified bed rest anyways didnt matter...but to answer your question YES but would i do it again? YES lol


----------



## Krissy485

oh and the only reason i gained 12lbs was because i still had about 40lbs from the other two lol


----------



## armymama2012

My DH is neither really messy nor a clean freak. He knows the house wont be spotless unless we have guests (and then usually only 4 rooms are spotless). He knows that keeping our daughter happy and healthy is more important than keeping the house perfect. I do get OCD when I clean, especially in MY kitchen. It'll take me forever because I'll go over everything. However, I'm like a kid, if I see something that I haven't seen in a while I'll sit and read/ play with it for 10 minutes before getting back to everything else.


----------



## Krissy485

Army- I am happy to hear that! I guess i just got the impression that dh liked you to keep the house supper clean was all, glad to know thats not the case. and i am the same way when i clean! if i see something i havent seen in a while i will sit to and mess with it. adds to the time but i love the memories. that is what i was just doing on my laptop looking at old pics i and that is why i posted the one of me the last time i was pregnant...showed dh and he just smiled and was like yeppers remember that...i go we were happy that day (looking at all the pics) he goes yeah that was before it set in we had another baby to take care of....eh...we will see


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Army- I am happy to hear that! I guess i just got the impression that dh liked you to keep the house supper clean was all, glad to know thats not the case. and i am the same way when i clean! if i see something i havent seen in a while i will sit to and mess with it. adds to the time but i love the memories. that is what i was just doing on my laptop looking at old pics i and that is why i posted the one of me the last time i was pregnant...showed dh and he just smiled and was like yeppers remember that...i go we were happy that day (looking at all the pics) he goes yeah that was before it set in we had another baby to take care of....eh...we will see

LOL I just get annoyed and b*tchy when I'm not feeling well. It's either "deal with it and suck it up" or "pop a few pills, you'll feel better". Well at least he said something to you when you showed him the picture. Is he just feeling stressed about all the kids and the moving and job? Guys clam up or explode when they are stressed.

Dh is teasing me with mentioning steak and a1 sauce! Argh...right now craving peanut butter cups though. Searching amazon for the cheapest way to get some!


----------



## Sweetz33

Woke up from a dead sleep so I hopped on real quick to let y'all know what's up. We go in at 9am for the polygraph. Afterwards we are going to doc to get him tested. I will know the results of polygraph immediately but the blood test will take a couple days. I pray he passes that polygraph...

Spoke to his brother....he said he is a mess. That hes not saying why hes upset, or what we are fighting about...but knows it is not good. I told him that he better be telling me the truth. He has no idea why I'm mad, and I won't tell him until I know for sure he screwed up. 

I will let you ladies know if he passed...but right now I need to try and get some more sleep.

Love y'all my bnb gurlz!


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Hope it's good news for you both - if not then I reckon some serious decisions need to made HUGE :hugs:

Army - Hope you are feeling a lot better today:flower: I love my dishwasher I go through a lot of dishes (not me personally:haha:) but my son - he has to have a different plate for different foods sometimes he goes through a couple of knives and forks - taking him out for food is a nightmare unless he can eat with his fingers and then unfortunately his clothes gets it:cry: 

Krissy - My youngest son was 8lb 14oz so was a big baby too, I was quite lucky you couldn't really tell I was pregnant until I turned round and then it was woah!!!!:haha: but I have to say with the two I lost I showed up pretty quickly and also haven't been able to shift the muffin top:cry: I was uncomfy to with my youngest I had difficulty tying my shoe laces from about 7 months:haha:

Janelley - Bet your hubby is loving the new boobies - bet hes not liking "Ouchiee don't touch":winkwink: my boobs were the first thing I noticed with the last two - not so much with my boys :shrug:

Never - So pleased you understand where I am coming from - I wish I could grow more of me in the airing cupboard or something so there would be more of me to go around:haha: Love your updates by the way so full of LOVE and POSITIVITY:flower:

AFM - Started taking asprin yesterday (maybe a bit late but who knows:shrug:) did any of you get the third degree whilst buying it? - I asked for some low strength asprin the guy behind the counter wanted to know what it was for, who it was for, why was I taking it, did I know the risks - my answer: to help with fertility implantation as I've had 2 recent m/c I will try anything and I'm prepared to take the risks:growlmad: anyway he soon handed it over:haha: and bugger me whilst cutting some bread for packups I cut my finger - alsorts went through my head bleeding to death :haha: hospital trip:haha: anyway it stopped after about five mins :haha:

Stalk my chart ladies - not sure what is going on monitor still says HIGH:flower: any ideas:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Krissy485

Army- oh i know how it is when you want to vent and then it feels like you dont talk enough about the good things so people get a negative veiw of dh...yeppers been there done that.... i think my dh just needs more time. AF is due about the 5th so I am thinking that after that i will really push for an answer for now i will leave it be. he did like the fact that i sat and watched him play some of his video games last night he was actaully joking around with me...he seemed a little more relaxed. and even this morning as i got him off to work he gave me a great smile even after only 4 hours of sleep. its when i see that smile that it reminds me how much i love him!

Sweetz- i can see how much you really do love him and want this to be ok. i pray that he is telling you the truth and he loves you as much as you love him....FX...please let us know when ever you are ready what has happened today ok? Lots of LOVE to you!!!! :hugs: :hugs:

afm- got dh off to work with a smile made me feel good! now i am sitting her trying to decide if i want to go back to sleep for about an hour or not...i guess i will let my body decide for me...see you ladies later!


----------



## armymama2012

Well, I put my temp in FF even though I had to test a lot earlier this morning than my usual time because I knew DH had 24-hr duty again so I wouldn't be able to sleep after 7 am. But with the adjuster it went above cover line so hopefully that's a good sign! I won't be testing today but will tomorrow.


----------



## Stardom

Had a still birth in July, my first month ttc after 2 cycles!


----------



## armymama2012

Stardom said:


> Had a still birth in July, my first month ttc after 2 cycles!

I am so sorry! :hugs: I will pray you get a sticky little bean soon.


----------



## Krissy485

Army-damn it i was waiting for you to test today lol....remember i am living through you this cycle!!!

Stardom- I am so sorry about your still birth! I have a friend who had one in July also and watching her go through that was heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers go out to you! :hug: Whatever information about yourself that you want to share please go right ahead! Some of us who felt comfortable shared our bios what not. Please remember we are not here to just support the TTC part but the whole part of the person. So if you need to vent about TTC go right ahead, or about your other half, or about your mom, or whatever it maybe that gots you down that day go right ahead we are here to show love and support to everyone! :dust: and :hugs: to you!!!

Sweetz- still thinking about you sweetheart! it is almost 9am so i am nervous for your right now!!!!

Janelle- How you feeling to day? :hugs: hope your feeling better. I want my sunshine back!!! lol

:hi: everyone else!!!!!!

AFM- i swear right when i think things are looking better for my oldest ds Joshua something else happens to my poor child. I dont remember how much i have shared about him but here is him in a nutshell. When he was about 2 1/2 i noticed he didnt talk very well so i got him tested and he has a sever speech delay with a mild language delay but that is due to his speech delay. He has been in speech for 3 years now and will continue on for at least another 3 yrs now but he has made great strides so we are very happy with that. Last yr due to him speech delay i decided to put him in developmental kindergarten instead of regular kindergarten which i am so happy i did. I noticed that after going to preschool for 2 yrs he still could not write and after a PT and OT evaluation it was determined he has all over weak muscles and low muscle tone. his left side is also weaker than his right. this causes him not to beable to support his own body so he slouches a lot which stops him from writting very well and he cant support his own head and he walks on his toes a lot. his PT and OT therapists said they thought it was a mild case of cerebral palsy but when i went to a pediatric neurologist they said since his MRI was clear he was just one big developmental delay...really? i was pissed! would a diagonsis be good to have yes, would it change how is therapy is done in the end no. so i am still pushing to see a specailist who could give us some insight but i am at peace knowing that i did get my son the services he needs now. i am one of those moms who dont take no for an answer. 
well now his two front baby teeth seem to be stuck. his adult teeth are coming in behind them and pushing them forward but the wont budge so tomorrow he see the dentist who will hopefully do something bc they are starting to hurt him and i dont want his adult teeth messed up! Then back at the end of april i noticed he had a growth on the back of his knee and took him to our family doctor who said it was a baker cyst and it would go away on its own. well 5 months later his is still there and bigger so he see our family dr wednesday to figure out what to do. he is my oldest and defiantly my most troubled...my poor baby and he just turned 6

well now that i wrote a book i should go and make my grocery list so i can take little man shopping with me. I will check back in later!


----------



## garfie

Krissy - Keep pushing for that specialist report hun - I had to wait 10 years to finally get a diagnosis for my eldest, even though as a new mum I just knew something wasn't quite right with him, I was called over protective paranoid etc well it was such a relief to get the diagnosis then I felt bad thinking was it something I had done, eaten etc in my pregnancy.:cry:

I am now coming to accept that I can't change things and every year as he gets older things don't particularly get harder they just get different if that makes sense - but as hard as it is most times changing bedding in the night as he has wet himself again, watching him throw his food on the floor, having paddies, not wearing appropriate clothes, or using appropriate language:blush: I wouldn't change him for anything, well okay maybe for a day just to see what that would be like:haha:

Keep pushing hun - the only person who can fight his corner is you:happydance:

Hope the dentist goes well and the Doctors appointment. What is a baker cyst :shrug:

Stardom - Aw hun HUGE :hugs: to you I can't imagine what that would be like:cry: welcome to this lovely POSITIVE & LOVING thread:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MnJ

Hello girls! So I met a new friend over the weekend. They introduced themselves as Morning Sickness. Blehhhhhh lol. It appears I need to eat constantly. I was feeling pukey then all of a sudden my stomach let out a huge growl. Um, how can u be nauseous and starving at the same time?! So I ate and felt better. But! When I start eating, I'm full fast. Like I just ate half a granola bar and am having to make myself finish the other half. Strange huh? 

Krissy - holy ginormous belly, batman!! Did u have him vaginally and did they have to make sure u were over a drain of some type when ur water broke?? lol. Can't even imagine how uncomfortable u were! Does he like LOVE to swim and be in water now? lol

Stardom - that is so sad, cant even imagine. Hugs and good luck with ur ttc quest!


----------



## Sweetz33

Jumped on real quick....results from polygraph...............he is telling the truth. We got there at 8:30 so he took us in then. Just got the results back. I am so damn relieved!!! He never cheated. They asked questions liked, have you ever kissed, oral, etc any other person...he answered no and was telling the truth!!! :happydance:

Called doc...doc said that it is very very rare....but he could of been in inactive state and his immune system was so strong it wasn't passable. But since his sleep was disrupted lately from crazy work schedule, etc....it came out. Talked to my pcp...he said I could of gone years without getting anything....or even my whole life. Makes me feel a lot more at ease. 

DH is not mad at me for being so upset. He said he totally understands my suspicions seeing as my past history sucked. He said he was willing to so whatever it took for me to believe him. 

I'm so happy right now. :)


----------



## Stardom

Thanks everyone! My baby heartbeat stops at 20 weeks in July. Growth was up to 20 weeks too. No reason after blood test done. Decided to try again after 2 cycles of AF. 

It was hard but I learn to accept fate. Looking forward for my rainbow to come to me, in a healthier body n soul. ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Stardom....so sorry for your loss....you are with friends here...this is an awesome group of ladies!


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Sweetz - Hope it's good news for you both - if not then I reckon some serious decisions need to made HUGE :hugs:
> 
> Army - Hope you are feeling a lot better today:flower: I love my dishwasher I go through a lot of dishes (not me personally:haha:) but my son - he has to have a different plate for different foods sometimes he goes through a couple of knives and forks - taking him out for food is a nightmare unless he can eat with his fingers and then unfortunately his clothes gets it:cry:
> 
> Krissy - My youngest son was 8lb 14oz so was a big baby too, I was quite lucky you couldn't really tell I was pregnant until I turned round and then it was woah!!!!:haha: but I have to say with the two I lost I showed up pretty quickly and also haven't been able to shift the muffin top:cry: I was uncomfy to with my youngest I had difficulty tying my shoe laces from about 7 months:haha:
> 
> Janelley - Bet your hubby is loving the new boobies - bet hes not liking "Ouchiee don't touch":winkwink: my boobs were the first thing I noticed with the last two - not so much with my boys :shrug:
> 
> Never - So pleased you understand where I am coming from - I wish I could grow more of me in the airing cupboard or something so there would be more of me to go around:haha: Love your updates by the way so full of LOVE and POSITIVITY:flower:
> 
> AFM - Started taking asprin yesterday (maybe a bit late but who knows:shrug:) did any of you get the third degree whilst buying it? - I asked for some low strength asprin the guy behind the counter wanted to know what it was for, who it was for, why was I taking it, did I know the risks - my answer: to help with fertility implantation as I've had 2 recent m/c I will try anything and I'm prepared to take the risks:growlmad: anyway he soon handed it over:haha: and bugger me whilst cutting some bread for packups I cut my finger - alsorts went through my head bleeding to death :haha: hospital trip:haha: anyway it stopped after about five mins :haha:
> 
> Stalk my chart ladies - not sure what is going on monitor still says HIGH:flower: any ideas:shrug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sounds like you have a picky eater, OCD?


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Army-damn it i was waiting for you to test today lol....remember i am living through you this cycle!!!
> 
> Stardom- I am so sorry about your still birth! I have a friend who had one in July also and watching her go through that was heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers go out to you! :hug: Whatever information about yourself that you want to share please go right ahead! Some of us who felt comfortable shared our bios what not. Please remember we are not here to just support the TTC part but the whole part of the person. So if you need to vent about TTC go right ahead, or about your other half, or about your mom, or whatever it maybe that gots you down that day go right ahead we are here to show love and support to everyone! :dust: and :hugs: to you!!!
> 
> Sweetz- still thinking about you sweetheart! it is almost 9am so i am nervous for your right now!!!!
> 
> Janelle- How you feeling to day? :hugs: hope your feeling better. I want my sunshine back!!! lol
> 
> :hi: everyone else!!!!!!
> 
> AFM- i swear right when i think things are looking better for my oldest ds Joshua something else happens to my poor child. I dont remember how much i have shared about him but here is him in a nutshell. When he was about 2 1/2 i noticed he didnt talk very well so i got him tested and he has a sever speech delay with a mild language delay but that is due to his speech delay. He has been in speech for 3 years now and will continue on for at least another 3 yrs now but he has made great strides so we are very happy with that. Last yr due to him speech delay i decided to put him in developmental kindergarten instead of regular kindergarten which i am so happy i did. I noticed that after going to preschool for 2 yrs he still could not write and after a PT and OT evaluation it was determined he has all over weak muscles and low muscle tone. his left side is also weaker than his right. this causes him not to beable to support his own body so he slouches a lot which stops him from writting very well and he cant support his own head and he walks on his toes a lot. his PT and OT therapists said they thought it was a mild case of cerebral palsy but when i went to a pediatric neurologist they said since his MRI was clear he was just one big developmental delay...really? i was pissed! would a diagonsis be good to have yes, would it change how is therapy is done in the end no. so i am still pushing to see a specailist who could give us some insight but i am at peace knowing that i did get my son the services he needs now. i am one of those moms who dont take no for an answer.
> well now his two front baby teeth seem to be stuck. his adult teeth are coming in behind them and pushing them forward but the wont budge so tomorrow he see the dentist who will hopefully do something bc they are starting to hurt him and i dont want his adult teeth messed up! Then back at the end of april i noticed he had a growth on the back of his knee and took him to our family doctor who said it was a baker cyst and it would go away on its own. well 5 months later his is still there and bigger so he see our family dr wednesday to figure out what to do. he is my oldest and defiantly my most troubled...my poor baby and he just turned 6
> 
> well now that i wrote a book i should go and make my grocery list so i can take little man shopping with me. I will check back in later!

I might test but I have to hold it in for another hour. I am sorry about the difficulties people give you about your son. I know all about walking on your toes. I do it sometimes. Mine is due to an autism spectrum disorder I have.


----------



## armymama2012

MnJ said:


> Hello girls! So I met a new friend over the weekend. They introduced themselves as Morning Sickness. Blehhhhhh lol. It appears I need to eat constantly. I was feeling pukey then all of a sudden my stomach let out a huge growl. Um, how can u be nauseous and starving at the same time?! So I ate and felt better. But! When I start eating, I'm full fast. Like I just ate half a granola bar and am having to make myself finish the other half. Strange huh?
> 
> Krissy - holy ginormous belly, batman!! Did u have him vaginally and did they have to make sure u were over a drain of some type when ur water broke?? lol. Can't even imagine how uncomfortable u were! Does he like LOVE to swim and be in water now? lol
> 
> Stardom - that is so sad, cant even imagine. Hugs and good luck with ur ttc quest!

Usually having an empty stomach makes pregnant women nauseous, so yea you can have both.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Jumped on real quick....results from polygraph...............he is telling the truth. We got there at 8:30 so he took us in then. Just got the results back. I am so damn relieved!!! He never cheated. They asked questions liked, have you ever kissed, oral, etc any other person...he answered no and was telling the truth!!! :happydance:
> 
> Called doc...doc said that it is very very rare....but he could of been in inactive state and his immune system was so strong it wasn't passable. But since his sleep was disrupted lately from crazy work schedule, etc....it came out. Talked to my pcp...he said I could of gone years without getting anything....or even my whole life. Makes me feel a lot more at ease.
> 
> DH is not mad at me for being so upset. He said he totally understands my suspicions seeing as my past history sucked. He said he was willing to so whatever it took for me to believe him.
> 
> I'm so happy right now. :)

I am glad to hear he passed. I am glad he is not mad but understanding. I am glad you are happy.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow....after a heartbreaking phone call I have to make a hard decision. My daughter just called me and begged me to move back to NC. Spoke to DH...and he agrees that this might be the best for both me and her, that she needs her mom more than ever as she is entering the teens years soon. Asked what will he do, he said when the baby is born, he will come up. Told me to look into places up there and he would help me move. This just came out of the blue....my darter has been fine with the vacas down here but now she wants me up there. Not sure what is going on but the tone of her voice made me know this was serious. My daughter means more to me then life itself...I would go to hell and back for her...and then some.


----------



## janelleybean

Garfie- Hubby does enjoy the bigger, fuller boobs, but I am hating it. They are hurting so bad! It seems like they just hurt more and more as the days go on. It's such a pain! I can't even imagine what they are going to look like when I'm near the end. ....I don't even want to know.
As for the LD Aspirin, I talked to my "fill in doctor" about it and she said not to worry. I told her I was afraid I was going to miscarry and bleed and bleed, and she said that's not the case. She said the LD aspirin thins your blood but not so much it doesn't clot. No worries!

Krissy- I was sleeping. I just got up. Sorry I let you down, sunshine is now here although I'm not feeling very shiny..I got that weird taste in my mouth again and I kept waking up last night with WAVES of nausea. I'm going to be so irritated if I get morning sickness at night while I sleep. That just doesn't seem fair at all. 
You are such a good mommy to have such patience with your son. I can't even imagine what that is like. He seems like such a sweet little guy when you talk about him. Does he complain about the cyst being painful?

Stardom- I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine what that is like. Welcome to the most amazing and supportive thread out there. You'll definitely feel the love.

MnJ- My friend! I'm so sorry you're experiencing morning sickness. Pass some along this way. I'm wanting this pregnancy to be different so that I keep my fingers crossed it's a girl bean.

Sweetz- So happy that he passed. I agree with your doctor, it's rare, but possible. I hope things start looking up for you both. At least now he sees what life is like with out you and the baby, so maybe he will be a little more nicer.

Army- TEST!!!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- If you can move, do it. Your daughter really seems to be reaching out to you, and your DH seems very understanding of that. Your life just seems like one surprise after another! Your daughter is so stinkin' cute, she looks just like you. I can understand that she's reaching that time in her life when she wants a mother figure. Go for it, but stay in contact!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Jane...her nickname is mini me (for good reason lol) I hate that my life is so dang toppsie turvy right now....oye my head!


----------



## garfie

Army - Oh no don't say that on top of autism, oppositional behaviour and hyper activity and impulsiveness he has now developed OCD aaaarrrrgh:wacko:

So are you testing again tonight:happydance:

Sweetz - So pleased you both got the results you wanted, now what are you giving it another go:flower:

Janelley - Reckon I've probably taken it to late for this month - but for me this month so long as I ovulate that will be a step in the right direction:happydance:

Love to everyone else:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## janelleybean

Garfie- I started taking mine after I ovulated. I thought for sure it was too late to take, but I guess not... Best of luck to you, and keep me posted!


----------



## armymama2012

I tested and I swear at 4 minutes I saw a really faint line! Doesn't show on the pictures though. I can't post pics from iPad do give me 10 minutes and I should be able to post them.


----------



## garfie

Ok 10 mins and counting :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Ok 10 mins and counting :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ok, Here are the three pics I took with my camera at the 4 minute mark.




Please tell me what you think! I couldn't decide if I was imagining it or not!
 



Attached Files:







0924121307.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 12









0924121304a.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 13









0924121304.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## janelleybean

I can't really tell Army, I don't know how to read those test. Where is the faint line suppose to be? I would try testing tomorrow with FMU. Maybe you'll get a darker result? I know what you mean though, I had a really faint line one time that I could see but no matter what may I took a picture, it wouldn't show up.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> I can't really tell Army, I don't know how to read those test. Where is the faint line suppose to be? I would try testing tomorrow with FMU. Maybe you'll get a darker result? I know what you mean though, I had a really faint line one time that I could see but no matter what may I took a picture, it wouldn't show up.

The line is supposed to be halfway between the control line and the absorbent padding where you dip it.


----------



## garfie

Army - was it still reading the test? - I can see the line going across and the control line but at the moment only one line, test with FMU in the morning. What does your test look like now can you still see the line and does it have colour?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Army - was it still reading the test? - I can see the line going across and the control line but at the moment only one line, test with FMU in the morning. What does your test look like now can you still see the line and does it have colour?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

It might have still been reading it. I will go look to see if I still see anything. I will most likely wait til Friday to test again with FMU because I took a nap so I had held it in for 3 hours when I took this test.


----------



## armymama2012

I went and thee is definitely a line. However, I cant tell if it is pink or not.


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz - I am so haapy he wasn't lieing. I pray everything goes well with your living situation.

mnj - sorry about the morning sickness. hopefully it won't be too rough.

army - i hope that's the beginning of your bfp.

stardom - i'm so sorry for your loss. I pray you get your bfp soon.

hi everyone else. sorry to be so short. i'm feeling kinda down today.

afm - today i am 5 weeks + 1 day. this is the day i started spotting with my first pregnancy and what do you know... i started spotting today. i am so sad. i am trying to have faith but i've been here before. i don't understand any of this but I know God will help me through this.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, here are the pictures I took with my digital camera. Tell me if you see it and if it has color. These were obviously past the reading time so could be an evap.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5054.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_5055.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11









IMG_5056.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> Sweetz - I am so haapy he wasn't lieing. I pray everything goes well with your living situation.
> 
> mnj - sorry about the morning sickness. hopefully it won't be too rough.
> 
> army - i hope that's the beginning of your bfp.
> 
> stardom - i'm so sorry for your loss. I pray you get your bfp soon.
> 
> hi everyone else. sorry to be so short. i'm feeling kinda down today.
> 
> afm - today i am 5 weeks + 1 day. this is the day i started spotting with my first pregnancy and what do you know... i started spotting today. i am so sad. i am trying to have faith but i've been here before. i don't understand any of this but I know God will help me through this.

Awww...I will pray for you and your little baby growing inside you. Have faith mama!


----------



## janelleybean

HisGrace- Awe, have faith. My fingers are crossed that everything is okay. 

Army- I kinda see a line, but it's hard to tell. I would test tomorrow morning with FMU. Don't wait till Friday, that's just torture for us women!


----------



## garfie

His Grace - Aw hun hope its little one snuggling in deeper - but remember hun if it gets worse or you get cramps go straight to the er:flower: fingers crossed for you though hun :hugs: Look after yourself

Army - On the second one I can see a line - my old eyes aint what they used to be can't see if there is colour - can't anyone tweak for you sorry I don't know how to:flower: not much help am I:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> His Grace - Aw hun hope its little one snuggling in deeper - but remember hun if it gets worse or you get cramps go straight to the er:flower: fingers crossed for you though hun :hugs: Look after yourself
> 
> Army - On the second one I can see a line - my old eyes aint what they used to be can't see if there is colour - can't anyone tweak for you sorry I don't know how to:flower: not much help am I:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I dont know anyone who does the photo tweeking. I can increase the contrast if that would help but thats about all I can do.


----------



## janelleybean

Give me a minute, I tweeked them. I inverted the colors.


----------



## HisGrace

Army - you can post it on countdowntopregnancy.com and they have the tweaking tools there.

Thanks for the encouragement. It's so hard to have faith when you're staring at it on a pantyliner but I will press on.


----------



## janelleybean




----------



## MnJ

HisGrace - Noooooooo!! Did u call the dr?? 

Army, I can't tell but I'm on my phone. Testing TOMORROW with fmu is definitely a must!


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah I cant see anything on the inverted ones. I will test tomorrow at 8 a.m. I think today's didnt have any color. Darn evap lines giving me false hope!


----------



## janelleybean

Hisgrace- I agree with MnJ. Call your doctor, they might be able to send you for an HCG testing. If it makes you feel any better I thought for sure I was going to miscarry with the crazy cramping I had, it didn't seem natural to have cramps that bad when you're pregnant, but I was reassured when I saw the doctor. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs::hugs:

Army- I hate evap. lines! Try with FMU!


----------



## Krissy485

Grace- sweety i am praying for you and i got everythign crossed!!! please dont hesitate to call your dr ok?

Janelle- oh you are always my sunshine!!! :hug: i hope the all night sickness stays away form ya but at the same time i hope it stays bc it is a healthy baby!!!



Garfie- thanks hun! dont worry i am momma bear when it comes to my babies!! when i first suspected my son had an issue with his writting my dr office refered him to the hospital for OT well my insurance did not want to pay for it bc he should get it through his school. it was MAY and i told them there was no way my son was waiting till probably OCTOBER to be seen. they finally agreed to the evaluation and would only pay for services IF it was medical issue not a developmental issue well since it weaken core muslces they found then they paid for the whole summer. same thing when he had started speech. his speech teacher said he needed summer speech bc he was so bad. insurance did not want to pay for it i told them you dont let him have it is your fault he goes backwards over the summer and its your fault he would do bad in the fall and i was not standing for that. they finally agreed with a statement from his speech teacher saying the same thing...i HATE insurance companies!!

I forget who asked but baker cyst is when fluid build up behind the knee, it is what is in your knee. majority of the time it is up to the size of a golf ball my sons is easily the size of a base ball!!! it was suppose to decrease in size his has grown. i am worried because they did not do any testing in april/may that the cyst is actually a tumor this whole time. wont know more till wednesday afternoon though....grr...

Sweetz- ok first of all yay for dh passing that is a great weight off you. i can understand you wanting to run to your daughter and you should. i just hope that dh will start looking for work there so he can also move there to be with you and the new baby....

army- i tried look realllly closely and i see a faint on in #2 i hope tomorrow when you test it is darker!!!

ok i soooo forgot some ladies!!!! my brain gave out on me sorry!!!! love you though!

afm- got somethings done so far...gotta write a paper tonight...i am soo looking forward to dh coming home tonight i hope he is still in a good mood with me!


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy- I feel for you. My case wasnt as serious as your son's of course but I did take 3 years of private speech therapy during the school year. I am now thinking of going into speech therapy to help kids with speech problems/ delays. The only thing is being a mom I dont know how long it would take me to finish the classes and go all the way to a graduate's degree. Of course, I could always just get a concentrated BA degree and be an assistant. 


I'm so nervous/excited to test tomorrow!


----------



## HisGrace

MnJ said:


> HisGrace - Noooooooo!! Did u call the dr??
> 
> Army, I can't tell but I'm on my phone. Testing TOMORROW with fmu is definitely a must!

They said as long as it's not red then I should just wait until my appt next week. If I'm still spotting in the morning I'm calling a different dr. Google has me freaking about about infections and stuff.


----------



## bamagurl

HisGrace said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> HisGrace - Noooooooo!! Did u call the dr??
> 
> Army, I can't tell but I'm on my phone. Testing TOMORROW with fmu is definitely a must!
> 
> They said as long as it's not red then I should just wait until my appt next week. If I'm still spotting in the morning I'm calling a different dr. Google has me freaking about about infections and stuff.Click to expand...

Aww I am so sorry dear! I hope everything is okay. I think I would call a different doctor today any way, just so you could get some sort of peace. Please let us know what they say!


----------



## janelleybean

Hisgrace- Are you spotting red?

AFM- I HATE not being able to do much. I want to vacuum so bad, but I've been advised not to. So annoying. I did go to a thrift store this weekend and bough some gap maternity jeans for $4. They are so freakin' comfortable! Yes, I know 5 weeks is early to wear maternity jeans, but let me tell you something, I would wear maternity jeans all the time if I could get away with it! I like to shop for maternity clothes early so that I'm not frantic when I actually need them and get stuck wearing something ugly. I swear, some of the clothes out there... Really makes you question a pregnant woman's style.


----------



## kanicky73

Oh my lord in heaven what a weekend! Im going to try and hit on a few here but please forvgive me if I miss anyone

HisGrace- I am saying prayers for you! I agree with the other gals, call someone else if you dont get an answer you are looking for. Are you cramping with the spotting or just the spotting?? Try and not worry and just relax and dont over do it!!! Keep us posted. 

Sweetz- I am so glad he passed. You know the weird thing about all those "infections" etc is they can just kind of lay dormant. I had a friend a few years back who went through a similar thing. She didnt have a polygraph done on him but it was figured out later that he had always had it so to speak. 

Army- I kind of saw something on the inverted 2nd one that Janelle did for you! I agree test tomorrow with FMU! so excited for you and cant wait. 

AFM- AF left the building today. So I bought some preseed and we hit the work bench tonite and every other day for the next week or so! ugh, here we go again. I am feeling confident about my approaching doctors appointment on the 10th of October. I will be approximately 10dpo at that appointment and I am sure she will order all kinds of blood work and I am pretty sure an hcg will be one of them. So hopefully if I do concieve this cycle she will be able to confirm it right away with a blood test. 
So much got done this weekend. My dh went into a bit of a depression last September when his mom died and lots of things around the house took a back seat. I couldnt take it anymore and I demanded that we get some things done. Got the crown molding back up in the 2nd living room, new blinds put up in our bathroom and got the one half of the basement reorganized. Next weekend is new closet doors on the closet in my office and the other half of the basement. Finally got the drywall bought to complete the building of another room at my salon so we can bring in the other level 2 bed. Then today I got a call from my son who is 19 that the place him and his gf are living at isnt going to work out anymore and can they move back with us until they get back on their feet?? Oh my lord! Good thing I started on the basement cause thats where they would be living. Got a few things to talk over with the dh and lots of ground rules to set but I dont know see any other option. I cant turn my back on my son. 
anyone know how to hang drywall??? this will actually be comical watching me and my sister try to do this!

How is everyone else? Sorry if I missed anyone, my head is still spinning from this weekend~


----------



## janelleybean

kanicky73 said:


> Oh my lord in heaven what a weekend! Im going to try and hit on a few here but please forvgive me if I miss anyone
> 
> HisGrace- I am saying prayers for you! I agree with the other gals, call someone else if you dont get an answer you are looking for. Are you cramping with the spotting or just the spotting?? Try and not worry and just relax and dont over do it!!! Keep us posted.
> 
> Sweetz- I am so glad he passed. You know the weird thing about all those "infections" etc is they can just kind of lay dormant. I had a friend a few years back who went through a similar thing. She didnt have a polygraph done on him but it was figured out later that he had always had it so to speak.
> 
> Army- I kind of saw something on the inverted 2nd one that Janelle did for you! I agree test tomorrow with FMU! so excited for you and cant wait.
> 
> AFM- AF left the building today. So I bought some preseed and we hit the work bench tonite and every other day for the next week or so! ugh, here we go again. I am feeling confident about my approaching doctors appointment on the 10th of October. I will be approximately 10dpo at that appointment and I am sure she will order all kinds of blood work and I am pretty sure an hcg will be one of them. So hopefully if I do concieve this cycle she will be able to confirm it right away with a blood test.
> So much got done this weekend. My dh went into a bit of a depression last September when his mom died and lots of things around the house took a back seat. I couldnt take it anymore and I demanded that we get some things done. Got the crown molding back up in the 2nd living room, new blinds put up in our bathroom and got the one half of the basement reorganized. Next weekend is new closet doors on the closet in my office and the other half of the basement. Finally got the drywall bought to complete the building of another room at my salon so we can bring in the other level 2 bed. Then today I got a call from my son who is 19 that the place him and his gf are living at isnt going to work out anymore and can they move back with us until they get back on their feet?? Oh my lord! Good thing I started on the basement cause thats where they would be living. Got a few things to talk over with the dh and lots of ground rules to set but I dont know see any other option. I cant turn my back on my son.
> anyone know how to hang drywall??? this will actually be comical watching me and my sister try to do this!
> 
> How is everyone else? Sorry if I missed anyone, my head is still spinning from this weekend~

Kanicky- are you hanging in on the walls or the ceiling? If you're hanging it on the wall be sure to mark the studs so you know where to screw the drywall. You can put a mark on the ground and the ceiling with masking tape. The trick is to sink the screw into the drywall just under the paper, but you don't want to sink it too deep or it's pointless. If this happens, just leave it and put another screw next to it. If you have to cut drywall get something with a straight edge like a metal yard stick. Use a new razor blade in a cutting knife and cut into the dry wall a few times, but not all the way through, then you can just snap it and it will be a clean cut. Be sure to end and start a new piece of drywall on a stud so that it's secure. Drywall goes on the wall vertically. If you need to put drywall on the ceiling you can make t-posts out of 2x4s and it will hold the drywall up so you can screw it in place. Let me know if you have any questions. I'm very familiar with drywall after redoing our kitchen.


----------



## HisGrace

janelleybean said:


> Hisgrace- Are you spotting red?
> 
> AFM- I HATE not being able to do much. I want to vacuum so bad, but I've been advised not to. So annoying. I did go to a thrift store this weekend and bough some gap maternity jeans for $4. They are so freakin' comfortable! Yes, I know 5 weeks is early to wear maternity jeans, but let me tell you something, I would wear maternity jeans all the time if I could get away with it! I like to shop for maternity clothes early so that I'm not frantic when I actually need them and get stuck wearing something ugly. I swear, some of the clothes out there... Really makes you question a pregnant woman's style.

No, it's a really light brown or dark yellow. I almost thought I peed my pants a little. Like a squirt when I laughed or something. LOL. It's gone now though. But I'm still going to the dr tomorrow to make sure I don't have a uti or vaginal infection. I don't have a single symptom for either out side of the spotting but google is scaring the crap out of me.


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my lord in heaven what a weekend! Im going to try and hit on a few here but please forvgive me if I miss anyone
> 
> HisGrace- I am saying prayers for you! I agree with the other gals, call someone else if you dont get an answer you are looking for. Are you cramping with the spotting or just the spotting?? Try and not worry and just relax and dont over do it!!! Keep us posted.
> 
> Sweetz- I am so glad he passed. You know the weird thing about all those "infections" etc is they can just kind of lay dormant. I had a friend a few years back who went through a similar thing. She didnt have a polygraph done on him but it was figured out later that he had always had it so to speak.
> 
> Army- I kind of saw something on the inverted 2nd one that Janelle did for you! I agree test tomorrow with FMU! so excited for you and cant wait.
> 
> AFM- AF left the building today. So I bought some preseed and we hit the work bench tonite and every other day for the next week or so! ugh, here we go again. I am feeling confident about my approaching doctors appointment on the 10th of October. I will be approximately 10dpo at that appointment and I am sure she will order all kinds of blood work and I am pretty sure an hcg will be one of them. So hopefully if I do concieve this cycle she will be able to confirm it right away with a blood test.
> So much got done this weekend. My dh went into a bit of a depression last September when his mom died and lots of things around the house took a back seat. I couldnt take it anymore and I demanded that we get some things done. Got the crown molding back up in the 2nd living room, new blinds put up in our bathroom and got the one half of the basement reorganized. Next weekend is new closet doors on the closet in my office and the other half of the basement. Finally got the drywall bought to complete the building of another room at my salon so we can bring in the other level 2 bed. Then today I got a call from my son who is 19 that the place him and his gf are living at isnt going to work out anymore and can they move back with us until they get back on their feet?? Oh my lord! Good thing I started on the basement cause thats where they would be living. Got a few things to talk over with the dh and lots of ground rules to set but I dont know see any other option. I cant turn my back on my son.
> anyone know how to hang drywall??? this will actually be comical watching me and my sister try to do this!
> 
> How is everyone else? Sorry if I missed anyone, my head is still spinning from this weekend~
> 
> Kanicky- are you hanging in on the walls or the ceiling? If you're hanging it on the wall be sure to mark the studs so you know where to screw the drywall. You can put a mark on the ground and the ceiling with masking tape. The trick is to sink the screw into the drywall just under the paper, but you don't want to sink it too deep or it's pointless. If this happens, just leave it and put another screw next to it. If you have to cut drywall get something with a straight edge like a metal yard stick. Use a new razor blade in a cutting knife and cut into the dry wall a few times, but not all the way through, then you can just snap it and it will be a clean cut. Be sure to end and start a new piece of drywall on a stud so that it's secure. Drywall goes on the wall vertically. If you need to put drywall on the ceiling you can make t-posts out of 2x4s and it will hold the drywall up so you can screw it in place. Let me know if you have any questions. I'm very familiar with drywall after redoing our kitchen.Click to expand...

you made me giggle :haha: because I was half heartedly joking when I asked if someone knew how to hang drywall and to my surprise..................:shrug: someone does! LOL. thank you so much, those tips are very helpful!!!!


----------



## kanicky73

HisGrace said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Hisgrace- Are you spotting red?
> 
> AFM- I HATE not being able to do much. I want to vacuum so bad, but I've been advised not to. So annoying. I did go to a thrift store this weekend and bough some gap maternity jeans for $4. They are so freakin' comfortable! Yes, I know 5 weeks is early to wear maternity jeans, but let me tell you something, I would wear maternity jeans all the time if I could get away with it! I like to shop for maternity clothes early so that I'm not frantic when I actually need them and get stuck wearing something ugly. I swear, some of the clothes out there... Really makes you question a pregnant woman's style.
> 
> No, it's a really light brown or dark yellow. I almost thought I peed my pants a little. Like a squirt when I laughed or something. LOL. It's gone now though. But I'm still going to the dr tomorrow to make sure I don't have a uti or vaginal infection. I don't have a single symptom for either out side of the spotting but google is scaring the crap out of me.Click to expand...

that almost sounds to me like normal discharge. I had tons of it when I was pregnant with my 2nd baby. After it sat in my undies for a minute or two it almost took on a brownish tint to it. Its probably nothing but just keep an eye and for sure go in if you are not feeling comfortable about it.


----------



## HisGrace

kanicky73 said:


> Oh my lord in heaven what a weekend! Im going to try and hit on a few here but please forvgive me if I miss anyone
> 
> HisGrace- I am saying prayers for you! I agree with the other gals, call someone else if you dont get an answer you are looking for. Are you cramping with the spotting or just the spotting?? Try and not worry and just relax and dont over do it!!! Keep us posted.
> 
> Sweetz- I am so glad he passed. You know the weird thing about all those "infections" etc is they can just kind of lay dormant. I had a friend a few years back who went through a similar thing. She didnt have a polygraph done on him but it was figured out later that he had always had it so to speak.
> 
> Army- I kind of saw something on the inverted 2nd one that Janelle did for you! I agree test tomorrow with FMU! so excited for you and cant wait.
> 
> AFM- AF left the building today. So I bought some preseed and we hit the work bench tonite and every other day for the next week or so! ugh, here we go again. I am feeling confident about my approaching doctors appointment on the 10th of October. I will be approximately 10dpo at that appointment and I am sure she will order all kinds of blood work and I am pretty sure an hcg will be one of them. So hopefully if I do concieve this cycle she will be able to confirm it right away with a blood test.
> So much got done this weekend. My dh went into a bit of a depression last September when his mom died and lots of things around the house took a back seat. I couldnt take it anymore and I demanded that we get some things done. Got the crown molding back up in the 2nd living room, new blinds put up in our bathroom and got the one half of the basement reorganized. Next weekend is new closet doors on the closet in my office and the other half of the basement. Finally got the drywall bought to complete the building of another room at my salon so we can bring in the other level 2 bed. Then today I got a call from my son who is 19 that the place him and his gf are living at isnt going to work out anymore and can they move back with us until they get back on their feet?? Oh my lord! Good thing I started on the basement cause thats where they would be living. Got a few things to talk over with the dh and lots of ground rules to set but I dont know see any other option. I cant turn my back on my son.
> anyone know how to hang drywall??? this will actually be comical watching me and my sister try to do this!
> 
> How is everyone else? Sorry if I missed anyone, my head is still spinning from this weekend~

The only cramping I'm getting is gas. :-/

It sounds like you have a lot going on. I got tired just reading your post. Whew! Glad the witch is gone. Hope you get your bfp before your appointment.


----------



## janelleybean

HisGrace said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Hisgrace- Are you spotting red?
> 
> AFM- I HATE not being able to do much. I want to vacuum so bad, but I've been advised not to. So annoying. I did go to a thrift store this weekend and bough some gap maternity jeans for $4. They are so freakin' comfortable! Yes, I know 5 weeks is early to wear maternity jeans, but let me tell you something, I would wear maternity jeans all the time if I could get away with it! I like to shop for maternity clothes early so that I'm not frantic when I actually need them and get stuck wearing something ugly. I swear, some of the clothes out there... Really makes you question a pregnant woman's style.
> 
> No, it's a really light brown or dark yellow. I almost thought I peed my pants a little. Like a squirt when I laughed or something. LOL. It's gone now though. But I'm still going to the dr tomorrow to make sure I don't have a uti or vaginal infection. I don't have a single symptom for either out side of the spotting but google is scaring the crap out of me.Click to expand...


Stay away from google! I know, it is awful and scary. Just call your doctor, but I wanted to let you know that brown is totally normal as well as pink. So that is a good sign! Even better that you're not cramping. I know that the doctor will put your mind at ease, because they really helped me when I thought I was miscarrying. Drink lots of water and try to relax. It's also common to spot brown and pink after intercourse because when your pregnant your cervix is sensitive and the littlest bump can piss it off and cause it to bleed.


----------



## kanicky73

HisGrace- no cramping is def a good sign. Im pretty sure spotting and cramping together can be a cause for concern in some people but in others it can be very normal. But I think you are just experiencing normal pregnancy symptoms. But again none of us are your doctor and if any of it makes you feel uncomfortable or you just dont feel right then for sure go in.


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky- You'd be surprised all the handy man stuff I can do around the house! I've learned a lot since we bought our house.


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> Kanicky- You'd be surprised all the handy man stuff I can do around the house! I've learned a lot since we bought our house.

LOL, yes home ownership has its perks. However I usually just end up calling someone else because my dh is notorious for starting projects and never finishing them! And heaven knows I dont have time for it. Our dryer started making a funny noise and he was like, let me get the drill and open up the back and see whats going on here. I was like, freeze MR, Im calling the repair guy, this is not your area of expertise. He was slightly offended but oh well, I need my dryer and dont have 3months to wait for it to get fixed! whooops did I say that outloud?? :huh:


----------



## Sweetz33

Grace...if you feel really concerned go on...

Kani...she nailed it (no pun intended) with the drywall. I did house flipping back in NC, but with mobile homes. HAS to be on the stub or one hard push on the seam and *snap*. She is correct abut the cutting too. Drywall is made in a way that is does a clean snap when cut. Sharp blades are a must thou.

Army...I saw something on one of the inverted ones. I say try a frer with fmu.

AFM after going over finances and all that fun stuff (*yay*) what I'm going to do is go up for a week or two to see her, then if things still seem "off" I will just move up there next summer. A big move will cost us thousands...a 2 week visit a few hundred.


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> Grace...if you feel really concerned go on...
> 
> Kani...she nailed it (no pun intended) with the drywall. I did house flipping back in NC, but with mobile homes. HAS to be on the stub or one hard push on the seam and *snap*. She is correct abut the cutting too. Drywall is made in a way that is does a clean snap when cut. Sharp blades are a must thou.
> 
> Army...I saw something on one of the inverted ones. I say try a frer with fmu.
> 
> AFM after going over finances and all that fun stuff (*yay*) what I'm going to do is go up for a week or two to see her, then if things still seem "off" I will just move up there next summer. A big move will cost us thousands...a 2 week visit a few hundred.

Thanks!! Studs..check......sharp knife......check. You girls ROCK!!! :thumbup:

Good call on the decision! I was actually going to suggest that but when it comes to mommas and their kids sometimes what would work for one wouldnt work for another. I think you should be able to assess the situation and find out whats going on in a visit.


----------



## Aspe

Good evening ladies, well my time hehe

I have been reading to catch up, so although I'm don't have time to do personals right now, I'm caught up lol...sorry

AFM..I can't stop peeing this evening, probably is unrelated to anything though. I did a ovulation test today and the test line was dark, although not sure if it was as dark or darker than the control line. Also, the test line was thinner than the control line, is this normal? I'll try to take another one tomorrow and post for opinions. I also took my BBT for the first time and it was 98.13. I have been reading online that different temps means prior to or currently ovulating. It is so confusing. As for my cervix, it is still very high and sooooooo soft. It almost seems like it keeps getting softer, if that is even possible. I did a sweep and there is like no cm, my fingers are just wet. Online it says your fingers should be dripping wet, but mine was just wet. Does this mean anything? I also started exercising today, here's to hoping I can keep it up and gradually increase as I get use to it.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm so nervous/ excited to test tomorrow! Thank goodness tomorrow is almost here! If its a bFN I wont be too disappointed though. I've prepared myself.


----------



## Shyiah

Hello ladies :) I know that I have been in and out of the group but I wanted to share my great news with you all today I got my :bfp: geesh I thought it would never happen again but it did. DH is like we are going to go and by two more test because I don't want to get to excited. But I am telling him the best pregnancy test is mother nature and she is saying :bfp: on another note I would like to thank you ladies for all of the support you have previously given it means a lot to me. I hope everyone is well with their pregnancies and :sex: and as always :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Argh my sister and one of my longtime friends is mad at me. They think my DH is a sack of shit and want me to leave him it they don't understand that I always give the benefit of the doubt.i understand their concern, DH has been less than nice this past year, but I see something in him where I feel he can change for the better. Both are divorced...and I think they think mine wont change bc theirs didn't. I don't know what to do....but they keep pushing me to leave, but when I say I need to see how things go they get pissy. Then in the same breath they say they are not trying to be mean but they are saying it out of love.....argh...... I need a vacation from reality.......I wish there was a pregnancy safe alcoholic drink....


----------



## janelleybean

sweetz- it sound like you are doing this all the logical way. It may not be the easy way, but it's fair on his part. Jumping to conclusions doesn't solve anything. Yes, he was a douche bag in the past, but if there is anything I've learned in life, it's that people change and never judge someone on their past. Otherwise EVERYONE would be guilty. True, he may never change, but who is someone else to point that out to you? It's something YOU, your self need to learn and YOU, yourself need to make that decision. Give it a shot and say you tried, rather than doing nothing and always wondering. It doesn't matter what others say and what they think, all that matters is how you feel and what you think is best. Live YOUR life, don't let others live it for you.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks for understanding...you seem to be the only one who is right now....


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- I TOTALLY understand where you are right now and you are doing the right thing for you. I am sorry that your family is not being supportive because i lucked out in that department. even though it seems that many of my family members know that the reason we broke up last year was bc he cheated on me they do not treat him any different. Even my parents have been supportive the whole time and when i said i was going back to him the only thing they said was they wanted me happy, didnt want to see me get hurt again but if it did happen i always had a home with them. and here we are a yr and half later and all 5 of us are living with them. The only advice i can give you is do what your heart and head tell you to do! dont let others influence what in your gut you know is the right thing for you and your family. your sisters may think that they mean well but hearing them say not nice things about your dh is just hurting you. you love him i can see that and i havent ever met you in person and when you truelly love someone you dont just stop one day, you fight for them. so i guess what i am saying is you need to have a talk with your sisters and tell them that even though you know that they say what they say bc they love you it hurts you and you really dont want to hear it anymore and if they cant be supportive in your decision then maybe they need to take a step back for a while till they can. I hope you can get that worked sweety!!! oh and about your daughter, even though i know how much you want to be with her good job on crunching the numbers and thinking it through. i just hope when you get there it is just really a case of a daughter missing her mommy and nothing more. gL!

Janelle- i can so see you hanging drywall lol

Kanicky- remember i just moved in with my parents it is the newest trend, it is no longer uncool to live with your parents but smart lol

Army- cant wait to see you test tomorrow- remember dont pee in the middle of the night lol

Hi everyone else!!!! Happy 500 pages!!!!

AFM- got my paper done yay just have to add my references do some last minute tweaking and submit. is it right i have no clue am i happy to have something to turn in hell yeah!


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I feel blah and my right knee is killing me.


----------



## Krissy485

Army- hopefully you get that bfp in the morning and that would make you feel loads better!!!!

AFM- got all my work done yay!!! ok now time for bed gotta get dh up in 4 hour for work ugh! nighty night ladies!!!


----------



## Storked

Shyiah, congrats! :happydance:

Hi to everyone! We fixed my netgear. :)


----------



## garfie

Storked - :happydance: welcome back hun, what CD are you on? :flower: we missed you

Sweetz - A break to see what is going on will put your mind at rest I agree. As for hubby go with your gut instinct, these friends and your sister are probably thinking they are advising you for the best but in my opinion don't tell them when you and dh have an argument (we all do) then they have less amunition to throw at you, listen to their advice (after all some may be useful) and take out what suits YOU - just like when you have a new baby and everyone thinks they know best, well only one person knows best and that's YOU only you know how you really feel:hugs:

Shyiah - Congrats hun :happydance:

Krissy - Well done for getting your paper done and juggling the children too - I remember those days well when I was at uni trying to submit a paper and having three step daughters to look after (the days before the lap tops :haha:)

Kannicky - Oh I am so glad it's not just my hubby that jumps from project to project (yes it saves us some money) but darn it why can't he just finish a job:haha: remember in my bio I said he is like Mr Toad well know you now why the next idea is the greatest:winkwink:

Army - Have you tested again yet hun:flower:

Aspe - Is this the first time you have temped?:flower:

Janelley - Hope you are feeling better today excellent instructions on dry wall by the way - I am rubbish at giving instructions :haha:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - CD13 monitor still on HIGH temp as high as yesterday - maybe I have O this cycle (tiny cheer).

Well ladies its pouring here and its nearly time to go and collect my soggy Avon books from the Village - hope it's worth it.:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies! Decided, whilst I&#8217;m feeling good enough, to attempt to have a bit of a catch-up!

*Janelley:* Glad to hear that your cramping died down and relieved that all is well with little bean!! Make sure you have plenty more &#8220;bum&#8221; days and enjoy the perfect excuse to get everyone else to run circles around you: &#8220;I can&#8217;t, I&#8217;m pregnant!&#8221;

*Lisalee: *So so happy to see that you&#8217;re now 17 weeks&#8230;not long until you get that long-awaited gender reveal! I&#8217;m so excited for you that baby is starting to make him/herself known! My mom told me that, when that begins to happen, make the most of the lovely feeling until the little monkey gets too big and keeps you up all night wriggling around!

*Krissy: *OWCH! That piccie of you 39 weeks pregnant looks a little uncomfortable! I guess it was was, without a doubt, all worth it in the end though! It&#8217;ll whiz by getting that next BFP and reaching that big 39 week stage again, I&#8217;m sure!

*Garfie:* I&#8217;ve never taken aspirin myself, but I&#8217;ve got all my fingers and toes crossed that this is your winning method for conceiving! I&#8217;m still rooting for you!

*Stardom:* Welcome to the group, and I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about your loss&#8230;it&#8217;s such an awful thing for anybody to go through, but it takes a huge amount of strength and courage to overcome your situation and move on to TTC again&#8230;I pray that you get your sticky healthy bean in good time, you definitely deserve it huni!

*MnJ: *YAY (Or not YAY) for morning sickness!! Little bean is battling away in there and being a cheeky little monkey already it seems!! I know exactly how you feel when you say nauseous and hungry at the same time, it drives me up the wall! Yay for reaching 8 weeks!!! Going by my u/s, I&#8217;ll be 8 weeks all over again tomorrow!

*Sweetz:* I&#8217;m really sorry to hear of all the trouble you&#8217;ve been having with your homelife&#8230;it&#8217;s such a lovely idea to go visit your daughter, and so lovely to read that she feels she can reach out to you in times of need. In terms of your family giving you grief about your DH, relationships are definitely complicated aren&#8217;t they? I understand how you&#8217;re feeling completely&#8230;my DH (Being a soldier) got injured a couple of years ago in Afghanistan and still has mental problems (PTSD) as a result of it&#8230;He can be the sweetest guy one second and a complete doosh the next, and I had that same grief from my family and friends to leave him. I guess you can&#8217;t choose who you fall in love with and no one can blame you for having hope in your relationship&#8230;I stuck with my husband and, 3 years later, we still have a few wobbly days but we&#8217;re stronger than ever. You&#8217;re a strong woman and I know that whatever decisions you make in life will be well thought through and the right decisions for you x

*Army: *Oohh, I&#8217;m still rooting for you to get that BFP! I couldn&#8217;t see anything on the piccies, but they were a little blurry. I also found that IC are nowhere near as sensitive as FRER, so I&#8217;d test with that! Are you sure of when you ovulated/how many DPO you are?

*HisGrace:* Sorry to hear about your spotting&#8230;from what I&#8217;ve read, spotting can be an entirely normal part of pregnancy for some women and, as long as it&#8217;s not bright red and accompanied with bleeding, you should be fine! Remember that you&#8217;re still pretty early on, so it could be leftover implantation blood or the little bean nestling in a little deeper too! If you&#8217;re worried, always have a chat with your doctor to set your mind at ease&#8230;fingers crossed that everything is now well xx

*Bama: *Congrats on being the secret lady and congrats on your BFP!! It&#8217;s so lovely seeing the original members of the group getting their long awaited BFPs too!
Kanicky: YAY for AF leaving!! Make sure you have plenty of fun and relaxation! We only DTD a couple of times the month I conceived and relaxing and just enjoying being around my DH was what I think did the trick! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your BFP in a few weeks time!

*Shyiah: *Congrats on your BFP huni!

*Storked: *Welcome back!! Hope you&#8217;re doing well!

*Never:* Haven&#8217;t read anything from you in a while! May have just been missing you, but hope you and your little family are doing well!x

*AFM:* Still having a rough time of it, but battling through&#8230;started vomiting yesterday morning (Thought it was a one off, until I vomited again this morning!), and strangely I prefer it to the all-day nausea&#8230;
I&#8217;m having a lot of trouble with my MIL becoming a little overpowering, too. She&#8217;s dictating that she&#8217;s going to buy a moses basket, bedding etc, and she wants to buy them in the next couple of weeks! Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I don&#8217;t want to sound ungrateful at all, but she&#8217;s completely taking the choice away from me of what I&#8217;d like for my baby, and she demanded that I let her know within the month when I suggested it was a little too early to be purchasing baby stuff at only 8 weeks&#8230;this is all after she reduced me to tears before the weekend demanding to know why I hadn&#8217;t told people, even though I&#8217;d explained to her I wasn&#8217;t comfortable with announcing to the world when I wasn&#8217;t 100% sure myself everything was going to be ok&#8230;arrghh mother in laws eh?! I really do think they&#8217;re there to make your life hell! The thing is, I don&#8217;t know how to approach her about the situation because I feel that, if I give her free-rein now, she&#8217;ll be even worse once the baby comes along and this is mine and my DH&#8217;s baby, not my MIL&#8217;s!


----------



## armymama2012

I just tested and :bfp:!:happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Will A digital show it if I take it in 5 days? Can't decide when/ how to tell DH.


----------



## lisalee1

Armymama- CONGRATS!!!!! So excited for you!

Stardom- Very sorry to read about your story. I hope you guys get your BFP soon. 

LPJ- Thx for checking in. Yes, it's exciting to feel the baby move. I think I feel it everyday now about once or twice a day. Mainly when I am sitting upright. 
Sorry the MS has moved in on you. It really SUCKS! Even though your MIL is just excited, she is being very insensitive. I think you need to have a heart to heart with her and explain that you're very appreciative of her support but due to your history, you would feel better if she waited a bit b/c it is stressing you (and therefore the baby). Hopefully, she will understand. 

Hi to the other ladies. I am officially late to work now.


----------



## Krissy485

Lp-i think i would prefer to puke then the all day sick feeling to. oh and the over powering MIL you just wanna choke got one here but at the same time she is MIA all the time so i have decided i am done dealing with her! you just love that baby and make sure to talk to dh about how you feel about his mom. i do with mine so that he knows how i feel and i tell him i know she is your mom and you will love her no matter what but this is how i feel. usually he understands. GL!

Army- YAY pic of test please?


----------



## Storked

Congrats armymama!

Hey Garfie, CD 11 I think :D my last cycle was only 30 days so hopefully I will ovulate soon.*
Have you already O'd? :hugs: I missed you


----------



## Storked

And howdy to lpjkp! (waves)


----------



## Storked

Milk chocolate and cherry coke zero- I know how to start the day alright! :D


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Army!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Howdy to you too storked!! Soo excited for your approaching ovulation date...If there is anyone I'm (Im)patiently waiting to get that BFP, it's definitely you!!

Congrats Armymama!!!!!! I agree, we definitely need pics!!! A digi should definitely work in 5 days, but may even work sooner! I got a "pregnant" with a clearblue digital the day after I got my very very squinty faint positive! x


----------



## lpjkp

Krissy and lisalee: Thanks so much for the advice regarding MIL...I guess it just gets to me because, 99% of the time, she'll say these things to my DH or do things she is certain will upset me (Like she had the rant about me not wanting to tell people whilst she was on the phone to DH RIGHT BY THE SIDE OF ME then, when she knew she'd upset me, had the nerve to ask DH to apologise for her!)...I guess I'm just a little concerned because when I got my BFP this time all she had to say was "When it goes wrong, you know where I am", so I guess I'm a little overprotective of my little one where she's concerned with how insensitive she can be.


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok just a quick jump in...

SHYIAH: I'm Soooo happy for you and we def miss you GURLIE!! Congrats on your BFP!!!

Lpjkp: MS......embrace it!

Sweetz: You'll make the right choice, as long as it's your choice.

Stork: YAYYYY. My fav is back!! Don't leave me like that again!

Army: CONGRATS MA'AM!!! Now post us a pic!!! I knew you had it.

Hi to all the others!!

AFM: Didnt go to my doc yesterday Bc we were out of town so I'm going in to another one where I'm at right now to see if they can let me hear or see my babe. Anywho. Have a great day ladies

Stardom: Sorry about your lost ma'am. That broke my heart to read that. I'm so sorry for you to have gone through that but your day is coming when you'll hold your take home baby soon.

Ps: The prego's and have been prego before ladies, have anyone had pelvic pain or lower back pain somedays? Bc every morning my legs hurt while I'm sleep and my back if I'm lifting too much.


----------



## Storked

Aw thanks lpjkp!

Never, I am afraid that next month I will probably be absent too! :( but I am here now! And should be for a few more weeks :)


----------



## MnJ

Sneaking on quick at work to see army's test results.... YAAAAY!! CONGRATS! 

Lpjkp - hi bump buddy! I just pretty much graze all day to keep something in my belly. Hopefully that will help keep the queasies away. I definitely do NOT need to eat all day for weight reasons but I got snacks like veggies, fruit cups, yogurt, granola bars. Happy 8 weeks tomorrow! I'm pretty sure I'm exact same day as u but my us tech was not very helpful! 

Welcome back Storked!


----------



## janelleybean

Army- So excited for you! How far a long do you think you are?

Lp- I'm sorry your MIL is being this way. That is how my Mom is. When I was pregnant with my son I told her not to tell anyone out of fear we might miscarry, well she told everyone and told them not to tell me they knew, so when I went to announce it to the world, they already knew and I was really hurt because she stole my thunder. I would just be upfront and stern with her. I've learned if you don't put your foot down in the beginning and tell them how you feel it can only get worse and you don't want that through out your whole pregnancy. Maybe you can tell her you don't want her buying baby stuff until you know for sure the sex of the baby. 

Storked- Sooo Happy you're back! I was going to PM you yesterday, but I forgot. Sorry. 

AFM- I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get some sort of MS in the upcoming weeks. I know if it does kick in I'm going to hate and regret it, but it will all be worth it. Seems like Lpjkp's and MnJ's kicked in at 7 and 8 weeks. When did everyone else's kick in that have experienced it?


----------



## lpjkp

Janelley:be careful what you wish for and enjoy these times with no nausea...dont worry,it WILL come! I felt fantastic at five weeks and it all didn't kick in until nearly 7 weeks xx


----------



## Aspe

Wow!! 500 pages. The other day it was 300 pages. Lol

Army.. Congratulations! :) I knew you had your bfp


----------



## Sweetz33

I knew it army!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kanicky73

Quick jump on to see army's bfp!! Yahooooooooo congrats little momma!

Hi storked!!!!

Ok gotta run. Will catch up later lovely ladies!


----------



## MnJ

Hmmm how come mine says 126 pages?


----------



## HisGrace

Mnj- Mine says 126 too. I guess it depends on how many post you have it set for on each page.

army - where are those pics?

storked - glad to see you back

I just left the new dr and the blood is coming from inside my cervix. All of this is happening the same as my blighted ovum. Spotting at five weeks with no cramping and the blood coming from inside my cervix. I have an appointment for an u/s on the 8th but I've been here before. I can't even get excited about it. On the bright side, I like this ob/gyn much better than my other one so i'm cancelling my oct 5th appt with the other dr. It means I have to wait a few days for the u/s but i will be okay.


----------



## MnJ

Hugs :hugs: HisGrace.. Don't know what to say except I hope it all turns out ok. Sorry for what ur going thru... :'(


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, I dont know if these pics are good. It was the best I could do. Maybe Janelley can tweek them some more.
 



Attached Files:







Random Things 209.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 13









Random Things 212.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## armymama2012

And Janelley, as far as I know I am 3 weeks and 4 days since AF was due on Friday (today is 9 DPO).


----------



## garfie

His Grace - Aw hun - BIG :hugs::flower: Isn't two blighted ovums rare hun? - hope it's just little one snuggling in:flower:

Army - Congrats told you I could see a line :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## janelleybean

I'm on it.. just give me a minute!


----------



## garfie

Army - :happydance: they don't need tweaking even my old eyes can see them:haha:

Congrats again hun - what has hubby said?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> I'm on it.. just give me a minute!

DH is excited! He says he doesn't feel ready but God knows best. He is just scared that if its a boy, he will breakdown because it'll remind him of our son. Yet, we are still hoping for a boy! I made him a note and gave it to him. I will take a pic of it in a minute. Thank you Janelley!


----------



## janelleybean

These ones are much more promising than yesterdays! Yea! so excited!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## garfie

Army - :happydance: what a lovely and clear test

Janelley - What a clever girlie you are:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

Now to go baby name searching, we already have a boys name but need to agree on a girl's name.


----------



## janelleybean

Hisgrace- is the spotting still brown? Or has it turned red? It could just be old blood that your body is getting rid of. I've heard of that in early pregnancy. A woman that works at my doctors office said she had a spotted every month she was pregnant. It's rare, but it does happen with some women. My fingers are crossed this is what is happening with you. :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

Army- I really want a girl because I've picked out the name Sara Evelyn, after my grandma. No idea what the heck we will choose if we have another boy. I'm really hoping on a girl.


----------



## Krissy485

Army- i can see it....congrats!!!!!! again lol... glad you dh is happy!!!

Storked :hugs: misssed you!

grace- i pray that you and the baby is ok. With my blighted ovum i did not have any spotting at all till i was at 11 weeks and did not have any early us with that pregnancy so i was 11.5 weeks till i mc...like i said i will keep you in my prayers and oh boy the 8th seems so far away!!!

afm- spent a few hours helping my mom with her school work....dentist took xrays said Joshua's teeth are fine and will come out when they are ready...grr....now i really need to do house work yuck!


----------



## HisGrace

Army - I see it! Congratulations!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...Dh likes Jael (Jay-Elle) for a girls name. It means "wild mountain goat". LMAO. He wants a wild child.


----------



## Krissy485

Oh and i forgot to tell ya that i had a good morning with dh. He always just gives me a quick peck before work but today i got a longer one and a really nice smile....still makes me smile thinking about it....thought i would share some good about dh


----------



## Krissy485

Army- do not name your child while mountain goat lmao!


----------



## HisGrace

janelleybean said:


> Hisgrace- is the spotting still brown? Or has it turned red? It could just be old blood that your body is getting rid of. I've heard of that in early pregnancy. A woman that works at my doctors office said she had a spotted every month she was pregnant. It's rare, but it does happen with some women. My fingers are crossed this is what is happening with you. :hugs:

Yes, it's still brown but it's a lot more than it was yesterday. And the spotting with my last pregnancy stayed brown for over 4 weeks. I'll be okay. One of these days we'll get our sticky bean (a real one). For now, I just want to celebrate with everyone having a normal pregnancy and everyone getting their :bfp: I'm so glad you ladies are here for me this time around. It means a lot. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> janelleybean said:
> 
> 
> Hisgrace- is the spotting still brown? Or has it turned red? It could just be old blood that your body is getting rid of. I've heard of that in early pregnancy. A woman that works at my doctors office said she had a spotted every month she was pregnant. It's rare, but it does happen with some women. My fingers are crossed this is what is happening with you. :hugs:
> 
> Yes, it's still brown but it's a lot more than it was yesterday. And the spotting with my last pregnancy stayed brown for over 4 weeks. I'll be okay. One of these days we'll get our sticky bean (a real one). For now, I just want to celebrate with everyone having a normal pregnancy and everyone getting their :bfp: I'm so glad you ladies are here for me this time around. It means a lot. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll be here for a while! We'll probably be TTC another right after this one is born if it takes another year!


----------



## kanicky73

Good Afternoon ladies!

Shyiah- congrats!! and we haven't officially met yet so let me say, nice to meet you and I cant wait to hear more about you and share your journey!! 

Sweetz- try not to listen to what other people are saying. Its so easy to give advice to other people of how we think we would handle their situation but the truth is no one truly knows how they would handle something until they are right there in it. You are doing what your heart is telling you is the right thing to do and for that alone its the right thing because its how you feel! We are here for you no matter which way you handle it and I'm sure those two other girls will be too! hugs! 

Krissy- ahhh yes that's right, sorry I forgot! My son is always welcome, any of my children for that matter once the younger ones are grown. I too had to move home once so I know how it feels. Thanks for the reminder! 

garfie- nope, he is notorious for it! Drives me absolutely crazy. I cant stand it when I can not finish something that I have started. Oh well I guess that's what makes us perfect for each other. We balance each other! 

HisGrace- I am so glad you went to a different doctor. When I had my oldest daughter I started bleeding pretty heavy at 3months. The doc I had then said bleeding during pregnancy was normal and not to worry about it. I immediately found a different doc and thank god I did because the placenta was lifting up. I was put on immediate bed rest and that saved my baby. Try and stay positive. Whats meant to be will be, you know that already. You sound like a woman who is very strong in her faith and believe that god has a purpose for everything. I will continue to pray for you! 

lp- try and hang in there, it should subside soon. As far as the MIL maybe just try to say nicely that you are going to be making those decisions and you will take her opinions into consideration when you make those decisions but ultimately in the end its your and your dh's decision not hers. I think sometimes when we bring someones bad behavior to their attention they don't even realize how it was making us feel. Anyway, good luck and keep us posted.

lisalee-oh no girlie don't be late for work!! wouldn't that be a fun excuse, sorry boss I am late because I was chatting with my BNB girls and just had to find out if Army got her BFP!! LOL 

never- yes my back hurt from about 3months on and then hurt for another 3months after I had her from the epidural! Try an ice pack or sleeping with a pillow between your legs. They make those big body pillows and that's what saved me this last pregnancy! 

janelle- I started with ms the day after I got my bfp with my last one!!! Makes me wonder if half of it was all in my head LOL. 

Army- I totally can see the line! I just knew it! CONGRATS again!


----------



## armymama2012

Well just finished most of my pregnancy wishlist on amazon, have i mentioned how much i love that site?


----------



## lisalee1

Janelly- I started MS between 6-7 weeks. By the time I hit 7 wks, it was torture. 

Kanicky- Hi! Hope that everything is going good with you. 

His Grace- We are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Aspe

Army..can see those lines as clear as day :).. Can I ask what did you do this cycle? For example, LD aspirin

HisGrace..so sorry for what you are experiencing. Hoping it all turns out good :) I know this is going to be a stressful time, but know we are always here.. Glad your found a better doctor, makes the appointments much more better :)

Krissy..glad your dh has came around a little. Bit by bit :)


----------



## Shyiah

Congrats on your :bfp: army


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- I'm missing you. I hope you're having a relaxed drama free day. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm doing alright Jane...

Here are some updated bump pics...16 weeks tomorrow! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=483779&d=1348622055

Carrying low...but damn my nails look good! haha :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=483781&d=1348622094

I'm officially an outtie now :wacko:


----------



## janelleybean

Awe you look so cute and you're nails look great! Hi baby!! ((waving))


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Army..can see those lines as clear as day :).. Can I ask what did you do this cycle? For example, LD aspirin
> 
> HisGrace..so sorry for what you are experiencing. Hoping it all turns out good :) I know this is going to be a stressful time, but know we are always here.. Glad your found a better doctor, makes the appointments much more better :)
> 
> Krissy..glad your dh has came around a little. Bit by bit :)

I did basically the same thing as BayBeeEm. I think I had 10 ounces of whole milk every day. about 6 ounces of grapefruit juice a day before ovulation. prenatal gummies. temping, CM/CP tracking, and BD'd the three days up to and day of ovulation based on OPKs.


----------



## Aspe

Aweee...look at that cute belly. I also took notice of the nails :) hehe

Army.. As for me, I only been doing cm/cp, just recently started LH tests, and only yet took my temp for two days. Today it was 98.43. However, I kind of got to start temping at CD 1. As for my cervix, it is just wet today, no actual cm. Still high and super soft.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, question I know most due date calculator base everything off of a 28-day cycle. Which has a 14 day LP. Since my LP is only 11-12 days, does that mean I'm only 3 weeks and 2 days pregnant?


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Aweee...look at that cute belly. I also took notice of the nails :) hehe
> 
> Army.. As for me, I only been doing cm/cp, just recently started LH tests, and only yet took my temp for two days. Today it was 98.43. However, I kind of got to start temping at CD 1. As for my cervix, it is just wet today, no actual cm. Still high and super soft.

A hint for me that something was different was that I had a lot of EWCM from 2 DPO til 5 DPO. And from 4 DPO til now my cervix was very hard and closed which it usually doesn't do that til 10 DPO which would be tomorrow.


----------



## armymama2012

Holy cow, I was super cold a minute a go and now I'm having hot flashes! Oh, and I got more proof I'm pregnant, I now get bad nausea when I cook meat.


----------



## MnJ

So I just got home from visiting my cousin in the hospital. She was pregnant... due same as me... and it ended up being an ectopic pregnancy. That wasn't known til she went to ER in crazy pain. Her tube ruptured. She bled a ton internally. They said if she didn't go in when she did she may not have made it. She's ok now tho after surgery but she lost her tube, of course, plus they had to take her ovary. It made me so sad. I felt so bad for her.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooooo mnj so sorry!


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- I'm so sorry to hear that. It's got to be hard for her to have to deal with that and so quickly. I can't even imagine. When I went to the doctor that's what they were afraid of as well. This is why I think they should do ultrasounds earlier than 8 weeks, just to make sure and be on the safe side. I'm sending positive thoughts her way. :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

Okay so, I totally have to share this will all of you because it's hilarious. So, I'm sitting here with my son watching the new Lorax movie because Dan is at school. As soon as the movie starts so does my son, he will constantly say, "here comes the lorax.. MAMA!!! HERE COMES THE LORAX!!" He says this all the way up until the Onceler goes to cut down the tree. As soon at the he hits the tree with the axe my son will start screaming and crying--tears streaming down his face, "Lorax!!" Then the Lorax pops out and he says (very concerned), "ooooh no, the Lorax is sad.. MAMA THE LORAX IS SAD!" "Ooooh, no the barbaloots are sad, MAMA THE BARBALOOTS ARE SAD!" It never fails. He can watch this movie 12 times in a row and it will be the same thing: The lorax is coming, screaming, crying, tears flowing down his face, then total concern that the lorax and barbaloots are sad.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Okay so, I totally have to share this will all of you because it's hilarious. So, I'm sitting here with my son watching the new Lorax movie because Dan is at school. As soon as the movie starts so does my son, he will constantly say, "here comes the lorax.. MAMA!!! HERE COMES THE LORAX!!" He says this all the way up until the Onceler goes to cut down the tree. As soon at the he hits the tree with the axe my son will start screaming and crying--tears streaming down his face, "Lorax!!" Then the Lorax pops out and he says (very concerned), "ooooh no, the Lorax is sad.. MAMA THE LORAX IS SAD!" "Ooooh, no the barbaloots are sad, MAMA THE BARBALOOTS ARE SAD!" It never fails. He can watch this movie 12 times in a row and it will be the same thing: The lorax is coming, screaming, crying, tears flowing down his face, then total concern that the lorax and barbaloots are sad.

Awwww....its so cute that he cares so much. And yet so funny! Nice!


----------



## Sweetz33

Awww toooooooo cuuuuuutttteeee!! I'm watching Big Bang Theory......love Sheldon.


----------



## janelleybean

He gets really concerned when he see someone crying. When I had my first MC I was sitting on the kitchen floor just sobbing and he came up to me and looked so concerned for a minute I was afraid of what he was thinking was wrong with mommy, but he just looked up at me with his big blue eyes and said, "Oh no, what happened mama?" He then gave me a hug and said, "It's okay mama" My heart just sunk. He is such a sweet little man. He's now at the age where he can recognize emotion, so now he just reminds you that you're sad and gives you a hug and tells you it's okay.


----------



## Sweetz33

Reminds me of my daughter at that age...she is still like that 8 years later :)


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> He gets really concerned when he see someone crying. When I had my first MC I was sitting on the kitchen floor just sobbing and he came up to me and looked so concerned for a minute I was afraid of what he was thinking was wrong with mommy, but he just looked up at me with his big blue eyes and said, "Oh no, what happened mama?" He then gave me a hug and said, "It's okay mama" My heart just sunk. He is such a sweet little man. He's now at the age where he can recognize emotion, so now he just reminds you that you're sad and gives you a hug and tells you it's okay.

Awwww....some girl is going to be very lucky someday with him being supportive like that! Dont worry though, it is still a LONG ways away!


----------



## armymama2012

Well preggo symptoms are already kicking my butt. Is this normal? I woke up to having to pee really bad at 5 a.m. with hot flashes. and now that I"m mostly awake I have knee pain and really bad MS.


----------



## lpjkp

Welcome to the world of being preggo armymama! I felt really nauseous, tired and, in general, very poop until I was around 5 weeks, then I got a little bit of a relief before it hit me again like a brick wall in the last week! Having symptoms is a fantastic sign so, as much as you can, enjoy every second of it!x


----------



## HisGrace

sweetz - your bump is so cute!

mnj - I am so sorry for your cousin. How sad. 

janelle - awwww, that's so sweet.


----------



## nevergivingup

HisGrace said:


> Mnj- Mine says 126 too. I guess it depends on how many post you have it set for on each page.
> 
> army - where are those pics?
> 
> storked - glad to see you back
> 
> I just left the new dr and the blood is coming from inside my cervix. All of this is happening the same as my blighted ovum. Spotting at five weeks with no cramping and the blood coming from inside my cervix. I have an appointment for an u/s on the 8th but I've been here before. I can't even get excited about it. On the bright side, I like this ob/gyn much better than my other one so i'm cancelling my oct 5th appt with the other dr. It means I have to wait a few days for the u/s but i will be okay.

O my, sorry HisGrace I'm just reading this post(slack on my part). I'm def sorry these things are repeating itself but don't let it worry you ma'am. All we can do is pray and have faith like Hannah and Sarah in the bible days and know that God will make us mothers of many. I do know how you feel for I've had spotting and cramping some days earlier on and all I knew was that it happened with my last m/c. But I had to learn that having faith is not doubting God work.....it's believing and leaning on him and letting his will be done and with every situation just count it all joy. Ma 'am know I'm always praying for you, Bc we all know you deserve your sticky bean, but worry not on the things that you see but hope for the things that you cannot see. Love you, and we're here with you always . Now embrace this pregnancy Bc you're still pregnant, regardless of that blood. Hold fast ma'am.

Stork: YAYYYYYY you're bk for a couple of weeks. Well let me take advantage of it......"What you're doing?", "How's the DH?", "What's new on youre agenda?", "you're ab to ovulate!" I miss that personality....I think we're losing you ma'am I hope you're BD that's why you're not posting to much.

Sweetz: Lol loving that bright bump...an you have an outtie!!!

Hi to all the other ladies!!

Army: got a :bfp: ..wohooooo!!


----------



## HisGrace

Never - thanks for your words of encouragement. i'm pretty sure i am miscarrying. the blood is almost like a period now. i've made peace with it. it's still not our time but i'm not giving up on God. It will happen in His perfect timing.


----------



## Krissy485

Never- hi lady!!!

Grace- how you doing today? i hope!

Sweetz- LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics! and yes like everyone else i noticed those lovely nails!!!

Army- every pregnancy is different but i think with the more times you are pregnant the faster your body will notice.

Janelle- i love how sweet your boy is. my boys are so ruff and tumble nd boys boys but when it comes down to it they will always try to make mommy or sissy or grandma feel happier. so hows that cold coming?

MNJ- i am so sorry about your cousin. if she needs extra support down the road you can always point her this way!

AFM- with 7 people in one house i swear the cleaning never ends! gotta get things done today and pick up ds from school for his dr. appt at 330 about the cyst on back of knee. then when i dropped dd off at preschool they feel she maybe need a speech evaluation even though i will trust them bc i maybe missing a slight speech issue bc i always compare her to my oldest ds who speech was extremely bad at her age. but we will see...ok i will check back in later!


----------



## nevergivingup

O yea AFM: I THINK I FELT MY BABY KICKING THIS MORNING!!!! While I was lying on my side i begin poking my stomach slightly and I started getting gas like bubblies like 2-3minutes apart I know it wasn't gas Bc I didn't eat any gassy food before going to bed. And then I sat up and then the movements came again but only 3x's before my DH came in the room making a lot of noise. That feeling was def unbelievable Bc my whole day revolves around what's going on in my stomach with my baby, and to feel him/her move was reassuring for the moments.


----------



## HisGrace

nevergivingup said:


> O yea AFM: I THINK I FELT MY BABY KICKING THIS MORNING!!!! While I was lying on my side i begin poking my stomach slightly and I started getting gas like bubblies like 2-3minutes apart I know it wasn't gas Bc I didn't eat any gassy food before going to bed. And then I sat up and then the movements came again but only 3x's before my DH came in the room making a lot of noise. That feeling was def unbelievable Bc my whole day revolves around what's going on in my stomach with my baby, and to feel him/her move was reassuring for the moments.

How exciting!


----------



## Krissy485

Never that is the best feeling in the world when you get to fill that baby! I miss being pregnant and feeling the baby move around. try putting supper cold thing on your stomach always got my babies moving. and then when it gets bigger you get the lovely kicks in the ribs and you swear they are just hanging on them lol....but would never trade that feeling for anything in the world. congrats momma!!!!!


----------



## Aspe

Janelley..that is soo sweet and cute (about your son)

Sweetz..I had to buy the big bang theory box set, will what is out. We love it too.can't wait, new season is starting :)

Mnj.. So sorry to hear this :(

Never.. How exciting feeling your baby move:)

Krissy..thinking about you and your children's appointments. Hoping all goes well :)

Army..you said you have knee pain associated with pregnancy, it is you knee or ascot beside your knee? Just curious because of the pain that woke me up this morning.

AFM..I got woke up in the middle of the night with such a pain in my nipple. That lasted a long time, somehow I managed to go back to sleep and when I woke up, it was gone. The same time I got the nipple pain, my knee was paining. Like it's not the knee itself, but on the inside of my leg just down from my knee. Like it hurts when I walk or bend it. It's weird how both of them things started the same time. Although, the leg pain is still there. It worries me.


----------



## Sweetz33

Cool never!


----------



## Sweetz33

I just found out my doc never scheduled my gender scan and they are out for the whole week!! I have to wait until Monday to schedule it now!! *grrrrrrr*


----------



## Krissy485

sweetz-grrrrr.....


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Krissy! That gave me a chuckle seeing that


----------



## Aspe

Well that sucks..grrr is right lol


----------



## Aspe

Whew..the leg pain is easing off. Let's hope it don't come back like it was. On top of that, lower bad back. That is also easing off too :)

Umm..now, should I attempt to exercise..or would I be pushing it...


----------



## Sweetz33

When DH gets home I'm running to doc bc need paperwork...gunna try and see if they can do it hehe..set the appointment that is...


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Janelley..that is soo sweet and cute (about your son)
> 
> Sweetz..I had to buy the big bang theory box set, will what is out. We love it too.can't wait, new season is starting :)
> 
> Mnj.. So sorry to hear this :(
> 
> Never.. How exciting feeling your baby move:)
> 
> Krissy..thinking about you and your children's appointments. Hoping all goes well :)
> 
> Army..you said you have knee pain associated with pregnancy, it is you knee or ascot beside your knee? Just curious because of the pain that woke me up this morning.
> 
> AFM..I got woke up in the middle of the night with such a pain in my nipple. That lasted a long time, somehow I managed to go back to sleep and when I woke up, it was gone. The same time I got the nipple pain, my knee was paining. Like it's not the knee itself, but on the inside of my leg just down from my knee. Like it hurts when I walk or bend it. It's weird how both of them things started the same time. Although, the leg pain is still there. It worries me.

My knee pain is always straight down through my knee cap, never behind my knee. It's just a really strong ache that doesnt go away for hours. 

Pssst...is everyone ready for today's test pics?


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- My cold is gone. No longer feel like I have the Flu, just feel like my allergies are going to be the death of me. My nose literally feels like it's going to fall off. I can not stop sneezing. It's so annoying.

Never- You are right around the time when I felt my son move for the first time. It only gets better from here. I had the best luck when I laid on my side. There comes a point when you can put a flashlight to your belly and the baby can see the light. That really got my son moving too. That and ice water, but that isn't until you're farther along. We had a full length mirror at our old house and I loved to stand in front of it, drink ice water and watch my son move. 

Army- Not too sure about the knee pain, but I think I remember Krissy saying something about her knees hurting. I certainly don't think it's normal for my BBs to hurt this bad and be as big as they have gotten for a second pregnancy, but they have. So, I'm sure it's normal to get MS and aches this early, especially since you've been pregnant before.

Aspe- The nipple pain is something I got, it is super annoying and I still get it. I hurts. Could be promising! My fingers are still crossed for you!

Sweetz- Boo on the appointment. Hopefully they can make it today. But you don't need a doctor to tell you that you're having a boy. =]

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm super tired. I slept for so long and I'm still tired. Ugh...


----------



## Aspe

Army..my pain is on the inside of my leg, like straight down from my knee. Maybe it is nothing

As for your test pictures, hurry up and post those dark lines hehe


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Army..my pain is on the inside of my leg, like straight down from my knee. Maybe it is nothing
> 
> As for your test pictures, hurry up and post those dark lines hehe

Quick note before I post the pictures. During the reading time (up to and straight after the 5 minute mark) the line didnt look darker than yesterday's but 2minutes after the reading time (near the 7 or 8 minute mark) the link got increasingly dark and pink. Is this cause for concern?

Btw, has anyone asked their OB about their opinion on gummy prenatals? I think that is going to be the only way I can keep them down.


----------



## janelleybean

Amry- I wouldn't think so. I took a FRER 11DPO and the test line was way darker than the control line, my numbers were high--just means you got your self a healthy bean!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Jane....wouldn't it be a shocker if it is a girl?


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Amry- I wouldn't think so. I took a FRER 11DPO and the test line was way darker than the control line, my numbers were high--just means you got your self a healthy bean!

Ok, here are the pics. The close-up from yesterday, one from at the 5 minute mark today, and one from just past the 6 minute mark today.
 



Attached Files:







Random Things 212.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3









BFP!!!!! 001.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6









BFP!!!!! 006.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aspe

Ohhhhhh those lines looks so nice and very much darker :)


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...just ate again and MS still hasn't let up. I'm slightly crampy. This makes me nervous because this feels a lot like AF.


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- yay for feeling better!! and only 2 days and you are already 6 weeks yay! when do you get your next scan?

Sweetz- what do you think you are having? i say boy i think...and of course i said grrrr i want to know what you are having damn it lol

army where are those pics? lol

aspe- glad to hear your legs are feeling better. when i get muscle spasms in my back that causes me to get pinc nerves that causes pain and tingling in my arms and legs can get pretty painful in my legs...if i take a muscle relaxer like flexeral before bed i wake up pretty much all better!

afm-house clean, mostly-chilli in crock pot-check, time to get in a shower and go get ds for his dr appt soon. gotta leave in less than an hour.


----------



## Krissy485

army- those lines look lovely! some cramping is normal remember but i know it is scarry!!!! just take it easy be lazy on the couch and just remember to drink plenty of water! dont worry so much about food the water is what is important :hugs:


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- It's a boy!

Army- those lines look promising, but they look normal for being 10DPO. I wouldn't worry too much about it, especially since it's a more sensitive test. Have you told your husband yet? 

*QUESTION*
Have any of you women experience one breast bigger than the other while being pregnant? My right breast seems really swollen compared to my left. It sort of excites me, because it was the opposite with my son, but it's really noticeable this time around. I feel lopsided.


----------



## Sweetz33

My left one is considerably bigger lol.....


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- I'm going next thursday. :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, thanks ladies. I gotta go potty NOW! brb


----------



## MnJ

Ugh somebody popped some kettle microwave popcorn at work. My stomach is rolling! Ick... 

Army - my line was lighter than that at 12dpo on cheapies so looking good!


----------



## Aspe

So my cervix is still high and soft. And since I'm still new to this, I'm unsure if my cervix is open. I took an OPK, but I think it's negative. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=56183

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=56184


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, new symptom to add (never had this so early before): TMI-I have diarrhea really bad.


----------



## Aspe

I'm not pregnant, but I have one boob bigger than the other tehehe..


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> So my cervix is still high and soft. And since I'm still new to this, I'm unsure if my cervix is open. I took an OPK, but I think it's negative.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=56183
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=56184

Yeah that OPK is still negative.


----------



## garfie

Army - Just popping on to say things get lost in translation - potty to us Brits means mad:haha:

Beautiful dark lines by the way.

Sweetz - I think I said girl, you should run a book:winkwink:

Janelley - :happydance: roll on next Thursday for you - another scan:flower:

Krissy - Hope your son got on well at the Docs :hugs: for him and for you:flower:

Never - :happydance: on feeling the baby move I can't wait to show my hubby how my belly will be rippling like soft ocean waves before the kicks and the ouch it's stuck under my ribs and oooh is that it's bum or head etc :winkwink:- hopefully we all won't have to wait to much longer.:flower:

Storked - How are you my lovely:flower:

AFM - Temp dip today so not sure if I have O yet? oh well last night tonight of hubby's shift until next week so maybe we should :sex: just in case:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Aspe

Army..thought so, but thanks for looking

They seem like they are getting darker every day though..is that normal?


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Army..thought so, but thanks for looking
> 
> They seem like they are getting darker every day though..is that normal?

Yes, that is normal. What cycle day are you on? Mine used to get darker for 4 days leading up to my +OPK.


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Army - Just popping on to say things get lost in translation - potty to us Brits means mad:haha:
> 
> Beautiful dark lines by the way.
> 
> Sweetz - I think I said girl, you should run a book:winkwink:
> 
> Janelley - :happydance: roll on next Thursday for you - another scan:flower:
> 
> Krissy - Hope your son got on well at the Docs :hugs: for him and for you:flower:
> 
> Never - :happydance: on feeling the baby move I can't wait to show my hubby how my belly will be rippling like soft ocean waves before the kicks and the ouch it's stuck under my ribs and oooh is that it's bum or head etc :winkwink:- hopefully we all won't have to wait to much longer.:flower:
> 
> Storked - How are you my lovely:flower:
> 
> AFM - Temp dip today so not sure if I have O yet? oh well last night tonight of hubby's shift until next week so maybe we should :sex: just in case:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh sorry, I meant toilet but potty sounds so much more innocent when you are doing that stuff.


----------



## Sweetz33

Army...looks good to me!

I know some of you pray and I could really use it right now. Docs want me to be closer to hospital and the main office bc of the recent spotting, etc. both are a half hour away in no traffic from where i am now. Talked to current landlord, they are willing to break my lease due to medical reasons...they are really cool and understanding. I found a house that is amazingly cheap for the area it is in. Most houses go for 1K/mon in this area, this one is only $800/mon. Cheaper than what I pay now, for the same size house. Has fenced in yard, perfect for dog and it is only 5-10min tops from hospital and doctor. It would be perfect. I need some serious prayers/meditations/positive thoughts that I can get this place. It is a private owner, not a property management which is easier. This would be a godsend for me....and would get rid of a buttload of stress.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Army...looks good to me!
> 
> I know some of you pray and I could really use it right now. Docs want me to be closer to hospital and the main office bc of the recent spotting, etc. both are a half hour away in no traffic from where i am now. Talked to current landlord, they are willing to break my lease due to medical reasons...they are really cool and understanding. I found a house that is amazingly cheap for the area it is in. Most houses go for 1K/mon in this area, this one is only $800/mon. Cheaper than what I pay now, for the same size house. Has fenced in yard, perfect for dog and it is only 5-10min tops from hospital and doctor. It would be perfect. I need some serious prayers/meditations/positive thoughts that I can get this place. It is a private owner, not a property management which is easier. This would be a godsend for me....and would get rid of a buttload of stress.

So you arent moving up to NC? Sorry, maybe I missed a post or something. I will pray about this house for you.


----------



## Aspe

armymama2012 said:


> Aspe said:
> 
> 
> Army..thought so, but thanks for looking
> 
> They seem like they are getting darker every day though..is that normal?
> 
> Yes, that is normal. What cycle day are you on? Mine used to get darker for 4 days leading up to my +OPK.Click to expand...

Well, seeming my last two cycles were 58 days, I am assuming this one is the same. In that case, this would be CD 31. The app I got says I am due to ovulate in 2 days, but this is not 12-14 days before my next expected period. So is my app telling me wrong?


----------



## Krissy485

sweetz- you are always in my prayers!!! but i really hope you get!!! have you been spotting more since the other day?

Janelle- yay!!!! cant wait for the pics

Aspe- like army said opks should keep getting darker till you get positive and that is when test line is equal to or darker than control line. then you should O in 24-48 hours. also they say you should test in the morning because your body can nautually build up LSH over night and that would give you a false positive. didnt know if you had heard that. good luck

Garfie- hi lady!!!! BD BD BD it is always a good thing lol

alright time for me to be heading out to get my son i will keep you all posted later!!


----------



## Aspe

Krissy485 said:


> sweetz- you are always in my prayers!!! but i really hope you get!!! have you been spotting more since the other day?
> 
> Janelle- yay!!!! cant wait for the pics
> 
> Aspe- like army said opks should keep getting darker till you get positive and that is when test line is equal to or darker than control line. then you should O in 24-48 hours. also they say you should test in the morning because your body can nautually build up LSH over night and that would give you a false positive. didnt know if you had heard that. good luck
> 
> Garfie- hi lady!!!! BD BD BD it is always a good thing lol
> 
> alright time for me to be heading out to get my son i will keep you all posted later!!

So don't test or do test first thing in the morning?


----------



## Sweetz33

Eventually army...but finances won't let me ATM.

No more spotting but still having the cramping. Hoping it is just uterus growing. Docs said take it easy.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Eventually army...but finances won't let me ATM.
> 
> No more spotting but still having the cramping. Hoping it is just uterus growing. Docs said take it easy.

Oh ok. Thats understandable.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! U/S set for Monday morning! Here's hoping the little bugger uncrosses their legs haha


----------



## Krissy485

Aspe- whoops...i meant DONT test in the morning sorry! test early afternoon..hope that helps

Sweetz-YAY cant wait for pics!


----------



## Storked

Hi Garfie! I am ok, how are you? :)

Prayers are coming Sweetz!

Janelley, one of my breasts is always slightly larger than the other ;)

Never, nothing exciting here! Husband is great, CD12, and as for what I do I am just reading and watching tv. Oh and making a master list for the bookstore of all the books that I want! Breaking it down by genre for easier book shopping :D
Yay for baby kicks!

HisGrace, I am glad you have found peace. Just remember this quote by Jeffrey R. Holland:
Don't you quit. You keep walking, you keep trying, there is help and happiness ahead. Some blessings come soon. Some come late. Some don't come until heaven. But for those who embrace the gospel of Jesus Christ, they come. It will be alright in the end. Trust God and believe in Good Things to Come.*

Hi Krissy!

AFM: I am in serious hermit mode. I do not want to leave my house (except maybe to run down to Trader Joe's). Need to go pick up some things at Walmart and am avoiding it


----------



## Storked

Oh and Aspe, not sure about the tests!


----------



## janelleybean

STORKED! Oh how I have missed seeing that face. :hugs: so happy you're back. As for the breast thing, I know that usually one is larger than the other, but mine is HUGE compared to the other. That is not a normal thing for me.

Sweetz- Sending positive thoughts your way! I'm sure you'll get the house. Fingers crossed! I didn't know you were spotting.. I must have missed that post. TAKE IT EASY, and can't wait to see your pictures on Monday. 

Aspe- I would bed every other day for the next week, if you can... just to be on the safe side.


AFM- I called hubby and asked him to bring home some ginger ale and crackers. I'm feeling a little queasy, but I'm not sure if it's from something I ate, or I'm not eating enough. Either way, bubbles sound delicious right about now.


----------



## armymama2012

I want Reeses Cups! Argh...I hate having to pinch pennies. We are literally selling like anything we haven't used in the last 2 months to get by.


----------



## janelleybean

Army- I have been there-having to sell things to get by. Before we bought our house we had a yard sale to get rid of a bunch of stuff we were too lazy to move and we made $600! Have you thought about doing something like that?

As for Reeses peanut butter cups my hubby bought me some last night and they tasted so gross. I was so disappointed, I LOVE ANYTHING PEANUT BUTTER!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Army- I have been there-having to sell things to get by. Before we bought our house we had a yard sale to get rid of a bunch of stuff we were too lazy to move and we made $600! Have you thought about doing something like that?
> 
> As for Reeses peanut butter cups my hubby bought me some last night and they tasted so gross. I was so disappointed, I LOVE ANYTHING PEANUT BUTTER!

Well we would but its not summer anymore so I don't think people are very interested. So we are just doing craigslist and if that doesn't work then we take stuff to pawn shops. 

On another note, looking at pregnancy announcement shirts even though I may barely be showing when we decide to announce. The ones I liked said "Leggo my Preggo, that means dont touch the belly!" and the other said "The force is strong with this one". For those of you who dont know, that second quote for a T-shirt is paraphrasing Star Wars. 

Though I don't want to announce while he is away so we'd either do it around 10-12 weeks or 16-18 weeks. I really dont want to wait til 16-18 weeks because it's already killing me but it may be wise just so we know we are more likely not to lose this baby.


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked! Hi! *waves*

Jane I'm the same way.....can't stand pb now...


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok question....they moved my edd up...does that change how far along I am? They moved me to the 3rd instead of the 13th. They said I was measuring too big to be due the 13th.


----------



## Storked

Hi Sweetz! And I think you must be farther along maybe :)


----------



## janelleybean

Army- Those are some cute shirts. I was lucky that no one touched my belly while I was pregnant. I heard of a lot a women complaining that strangers would come up and want to touch it. 

Sweetz- Sounds like you are farther along then you thought, mine changed all over the place. It depends on the measurement of the baby's femur. Did they change it based on an ultrasound or based on your uterus? EEEEK!! That means you're bigger than an avocado!


----------



## Sweetz33

U/S....the 12 week one


----------



## armymama2012

You all are making me impatient for an ultrasound but first I have to do the mandatory pee in a cup sample. Hoping that DH will be able to get the bag tomorrow after work and I can take it in on Monday before my daughter's appointment. Ugh...TMI-more diarrhea. Now I lost my appetite and I had only eaten half my dinner. I'm just drinking 32 ounces of water now to keep my fluids up.


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz.. Yay for the ultrasound..

Army.. I just did it up again..my last two cycles were different. One was 58 days the other was 63 days :|

Krissy.. That is what I heard and was doing. However, I wasn't doing it at any specific time. Should it be like my first afternoon urine?

Janelley.. I don't think we can can bd every other day. Perhaps every third day. I don't know if this will be any good


----------



## armymama2012

LMAO...3 more shirts I like :

1. Hormonal??? Oh, you haven't SEEN hormonal yet!

2. This Eggo is Preggo.

3. There goes my flat belly (with arrow pointing down)


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Sweetz.. Yay for the ultrasound..
> 
> Army.. I just did it up again..my last two cycles were different. One was 58 days the other was 63 days :|
> 
> Krissy.. That is what I heard and was doing. However, I wasn't doing it at any specific time. Should it be like my first afternoon urine?
> 
> Janelley.. I don't think we can can bd every other day. Perhaps every third day. I don't know if this will be any good

They recommend holding your pee in for 3 hours (while not drinking anything) and taking tests sometime between noon and 4 p.m.


----------



## Aspe

Oh really. I didn't know that. The tests I have done, I definitely didn't hold my pee for three hours.


----------



## kanicky73

Evening ladies! gaaahhhh I cant seem to get away from pregnant themed things today!!! Modern Family is starting again tonight and wouldnt you know it, the one chick is pregnant!!! Everyone is pregnant but me :-(....................... dont feels sorry for me, Im just having a down kind of day. I will recover. 

Anyhoo- Storked good to see you again! I missed seeing your cute face on the stream! 

Sweetz- I agree, I think it means you are further along than they originally thought. 

Army- I had horrible "naughty poopies" as we call it in my house cause they make your hinder hurt, with my last baby. Constipation in the beginning and naughty poopies in the end, it was wonderful! I was actually somewhat realieved when I ended up with a C-section cause I was so worried what might happen when it came time to push! LOL

hisgrace- Im so thinking about you right now! Just wanted you to know that! 

AFM- cd7, started BD last night. Used the preseed for the first time..............interesting is all Im gonna say for now. I think the dh enjoyed the slip and slide! Im sure hoping this cycle will be back to some kind of normal cause last month I was all sorts of confused. We were supposed to bd the night before last but he fell asleep on the couch. Which was probably for the best seeing as there was a horrific call by the dumb officials during the Packer game! Glad I didnt watch it either! I would have been cussing at the tv. OMG is it 8 o'clock yet???? I am so bored here at work, its been dead all night! The sister and I hung some drywall today and I must say, not bad for a couple of newbie dry wallers! LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

Army....I will take 1 of each thanks


----------



## lisalee1

nevergivingup said:


> O yea AFM: I THINK I FELT MY BABY KICKING THIS MORNING!!!! While I was lying on my side i begin poking my stomach slightly and I started getting gas like bubblies like 2-3minutes apart I know it wasn't gas Bc I didn't eat any gassy food before going to bed. And then I sat up and then the movements came again but only 3x's before my DH came in the room making a lot of noise. That feeling was def unbelievable Bc my whole day revolves around what's going on in my stomach with my baby, and to feel him/her move was reassuring for the moments.

YAY!!!! How exciting! It's definitely the baby. I felt mine (definitely) this Sunday. It feels so cool doesn't it? One time, I could even feel it with my hand on my tummy. Too bad my hubby had just missed it. Since Sunday, I've been feeling it around noon everyday. Yesterday it was very active but today I barely felt it.


----------



## Krissy485

Kanicky- i know what you mean about it seems pregnancy is everywhere...but i am always happy for my ladies just others on the street i want to stick my toungue out at lol...oh and in my house when someone has diarrhea my son has got everyone calling it attitude lol...so when my kids have diarrhea the tell me their butts have attitude lol funny right?

Sweetz- my due date with both my boys was changed based on my ultrasound. with my first they were about a week and half to 2 weeks off. accrouding to them i should have been 9 weeks at the time of ultra sound and the baby measured in at almost 11 weeks. with ds number 2 they were about a week off. so yeppers you are def further along if they are going off ultrasound done at 12 weeks! yay for earlier due date!!

Janelle- for me in my first pregnancy i could not eat lettuce! i dont know it was the texture i think. 

Army-ugh i hate being poor to right now!!! there is this house i want to rent but i know we cant afford it right now makes me sad. but i refuse for it to affect my kids so since we have not been to the movies in a while i want to take them to see hotel transalvanyia. we have a movie theature by us that is only $3 a person before 6 and $4 a person after 6 and their popcorn and stuff is supper cheap to! i can get the kids boxs with popcorn, pop and candy for like $3.50.

Aspe- i forget who gave you the info for testing with opk but they are right! GL!

Lisa- i know at your stage it is hard when you feel the baby like crazy one day then the next not so much but know its only bc they are so small only an onion! but yay for baby kick i love them! its great when you get further along and you try and guess is this the butt or head lol

AFM- dr. doesnt think it is a baker's cyst anymore. she says it is a cyst just not sure what type. bc he is only 6 she does not feel comfortable putting him through a bunch of tests if they are not needed to we are doing a referal to a pediatric ortho dr. so just wait and see which i hate and doing anothe referal to the PRM doctor which is physical rehab medicine dr who might have a better idea of why his muscles are the way they are i dont know.....


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm sure this Monday they will change it again lol.....lets hope those lil legs stay uncrossed!! I won't to know if I'm having an Abigail or a Xander lol


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, so apparently we arent going to tell anyone til Christmas. This sucks! I dont get to say anything for another 12-13 weeks!

BTW, to those who have their BFPs already, did you join the Frist or second trimester groups on here or no? I am conflicted on whether I want to join.


----------



## Krissy485

sweetz- they shouldnt change it but that is just going off what my dr had said to me yours might be different. but mine said that after 12 weeks babies vary so much by size they dont usually change it. At my 20 week scans my babies were about 2 weeks ahead in size and that is after they had already changed due date earlier lol...but due date did not change bc they were just big babies. but like i said yours might be different just depends on the dr :)


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> sweetz- they shouldnt change it but that is just going off what my dr had said to me yours might be different. but mine said that after 12 weeks babies vary so much by size they dont usually change it. At my 20 week scans my babies were about 2 weeks ahead in size and that is after they had already changed due date earlier lol...but due date did not change bc they were just big babies. but like i said yours might be different just depends on the dr :)

My OB in IL said they same thing even though my daughter was a big girl.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well big babies are the norm for me...so we will see!!


----------



## lisalee1

Thanks Krissy. I'm not worried. Just enjoying the moment! I hope they get to the bottom of the "cyst" issue soon. I know it's frustrating now knowing. 

Army- I didn't join any groups. But I DO peruse occasionally and respond when I feel drawn to a particular subject. 

Sweetz- You were moved up 10 days!!! Doesn't that make you pass me and Never? 
My Dr's are still screwing with my due date. I wish they would straighten it out for goodness sake!


----------



## janelleybean

I am so F*ing irritate right now. My husband broke our brand new cooktop. SHATTERED IT! I'm so pissed!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> I am so F*ing irritate right now. My husband broke our brand new cooktop. SHATTERED IT! I'm so pissed!

How did he manage that? this is why dh is not allowed in my kitchen without constant supervision.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh no Jane! I would be pissed!

Lisa I would be even with you :)


----------



## armymama2012

So who's going to have a baby on my birthday? Is it you lisa or Sweetz?


----------



## janelleybean

I don't know how he did it, but he said "OH, FUCK!" now my son is running around the how laughing saying "Oh, fuck" over and over again.. this is exactly how he learned the word shit. This is so irritating. I think I am going to have to do the same rule Army. I told him to stay away from the oven. I can't afford $3,000 to replace that steal of a deal!


----------



## armymama2012

It's a good rule and DH respects it.


----------



## lisalee1

Jane- is a cooktop a top to a pot? If so, hopefully, it's easily replaceable. 

Army- While my due date is March 1, I will have to get a C-Section. So the baby will actually be born mid-Febrary. So I'd say maybe Sweetz is having a baby on your bday. :)


----------



## armymama2012

lisalee1 said:


> Jane- is a cooktop a top to a pot? If so, hopefully, it's easily replaceable.
> 
> Army- While my due date is March 1, I will have to get a C-Section. So the baby will actually be born mid-Febrary. So I'd say maybe Sweetz is having a baby on your bday. :)

Do you know when my Bday is?


----------



## janelleybean

Lisa- The cook top is the top of your range/oven. But because we have a built in double oven we had to purchase a glass cooktop that sits in our counter. They aren't cheap and it's just as much to replace the glass as it is to replace the whole thing. I'm super irritated with this on top of my son saying the F word over and over. So I'm pretty sure I'm going to call it a night. I'll talk with you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- my friend had a glass top stove and she had took the top off a pan that had been boiling and just layed on top of the stove and it shattered it to....she was pissed..she was like well no one told me not to. and honestly i would have done the same thing bc i do that alot with my regular range.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh damn Jane I would be furious! I have the DH not allowed in kitchen period. He broke a glass shaking water out of it by smashing it on the sink, somehow broke a bowl and burnt the hell out of one of my Teflon pans....he can get stuff out of the fridge....but that's it! 

My edd is now 3/3/13. When is your birthday Army? I might need a c-section as well...we will see.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Oh damn Jane I would be furious! I have the DH not allowed in kitchen period. He broke a glass shaking water out of it by smashing it on the sink, somehow broke a bowl and burnt the hell out of one of my Teflon pans....he can get stuff out of the fridge....but that's it!
> 
> My edd is now 3/3/13. When is your birthday Army? I might need a c-section as well...we will see.

Exactly a week after your due date Sweetz.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well my original date was the 13th so you are probably thinking about me. :)


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Well my original date was the 13th so you are probably thinking about me. :)

Yea, my birthday is the 10th of March.


----------



## Aspe

So my cervix is still high and soft. Man ol man, it must stay high for some long before ovulation.?


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz - I will be praying for you and your baby and the house.

Aspe - What is the app basing your ovulation date on? Is it just using the number of days in your cycle? An OPK, temping, and your cervical mucus are the best indicators of when you're going to ovulate. If your app is using all that, then it's probably a good indicator of when you're ovulating.

Krissy - I hope everything goes okay with your son, and they figure things out soon.

Janelle - Oh my on the cooktop. That really sucks. I'd be pissed. Did you ever find out how he broke it?


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok since it's only a few days away and you ladies have seen my latest bump pic......

Boy

Or

Girl 

Hehe


----------



## lisalee1

Thanks for the explanation Jane. That sounds like an expensive fix. Ouch!

Question for everyone- Does anyone know what my sleeping position options are? I keep hearing that I can only sleep on my side and preferably my side. Is that true? My shoulder is killing me in the mornings when I sleep in that position. I'm a stomach sleeper. 

Sweetz- I'd be no good at guessing. Sorry. :(

HisGrace- It's nice to still see you on here especially knowing what you're going through. You are truly a good person and I know that God will bless you and your husband beyond what you can imagine. Everything works in His time. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Sweetz33

I got told either side, preferably left side. I'm a tummy sleeper as well. I have to sleep on my right side though bc the left is terribly uncomfie. One thing that has helped me is. Pillow between knees and more neck support.


----------



## garfie

Janelley - Sorry to hear about your cooker top:cry: and sorry to hear that little cutie saying that word - have you tried and you probably have every time he says that word change it to something else that sounds similar like Muck. So every time he says the F word you say to him why are you saying muck that's not a nice word eventually he may start saying Muck if he knows it pushes your buttons - worth a shot:shrug:

I can't remember how old he was - I know when one of mine heard the B word for the first time I changed it to Blue Stocking and he walked around as if he was all grown up shouting Blue Stocking Blue Stocking:haha:

His Grace -still sending you BIG :hugs:

Sweetz - Girl :baby:

Krissy - Aw hun how annoying not knowing - but at least now the doc is aware of it and hopefully you won't have to wait to long:flower:

Army mama - Waiting till Christmas - will you have had a scan by then? maybe put a copy of the scan in a photo frame and give out as gifts - I had a poem somewhere which I was going to use along side my scan pics when the time came.:winkwink:

_I do not have a face to see, 
Or put inside a frame. 
I do not have soft cheeks to kiss, 
I don't yet have a name. 
You can't yet hold my tiny hands, 
Nor whisper in my ear. 
It's still too soon to sing a song, 
Or cuddle me so near. 
But all will change come .................. 
Thats when they say I'm due. 
I'm your new grandson or grandaughter; 
I can't wait till I meet you. 
All I ask between now and then 
Is your patience while I grow. 
I promise I'll be worth the wait, 
Because of all the love we'll know. 
So what I have to give you now, 
Is a wish to you from me. 
I cannot wait to be a part 
Of this wonderful family_

I found it on my travels through the net:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Aspe

Garfie..what a cute poem.. :)

Janelley..shitty deal about your stove top..sorry to hear that :(

Hisgrace.. The ovulation date in the image ticker is based only off my last cycle (my last two cycles were 58 days and 63 days) and the average luteal phase. My cervix is still very high and soft this morning.


----------



## armymama2012

lisalee1 said:


> Thanks for the explanation Jane. That sounds like an expensive fix. Ouch!
> 
> Question for everyone- Does anyone know what my sleeping position options are? I keep hearing that I can only sleep on my side and preferably my side. Is that true? My shoulder is killing me in the mornings when I sleep in that position. I'm a stomach sleeper.
> 
> Sweetz- I'd be no good at guessing. Sorry. :(
> 
> HisGrace- It's nice to still see you on here especially knowing what you're going through. You are truly a good person and I know that God will bless you and your husband beyond what you can imagine. Everything works in His time. I will be praying for you.

After 16 weeks you are only suppose to sleep on your side, either side is okay. Sleeping on your back can cut off blood supply to the baby and stomach sleeping just puts too much pressure on the baby in general. I understand how difficult it is. I am also a stomach sleeper but once I get to 8 weeks I train myself to sleep on my side so that way I am used to sleeping on my side by no later than 14 weeks.


----------



## armymama2012

garfie said:


> Janelley - Sorry to hear about your cooker top:cry: and sorry to hear that little cutie saying that word - have you tried and you probably have every time he says that word change it to something else that sounds similar like Muck. So every time he says the F word you say to him why are you saying muck that's not a nice word eventually he may start saying Muck if he knows it pushes your buttons - worth a shot:shrug:
> 
> I can't remember how old he was - I know when one of mine heard the B word for the first time I changed it to Blue Stocking and he walked around as if he was all grown up shouting Blue Stocking Blue Stocking:haha:
> 
> His Grace -still sending you BIG :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz - Girl :baby:
> 
> Krissy - Aw hun how annoying not knowing - but at least now the doc is aware of it and hopefully you won't have to wait to long:flower:
> 
> Army mama - Waiting till Christmas - will you have had a scan by then? maybe put a copy of the scan in a photo frame and give out as gifts - I had a poem somewhere which I was going to use along side my scan pics when the time came.:winkwink:
> 
> _I do not have a face to see,
> Or put inside a frame.
> I do not have soft cheeks to kiss,
> I don't yet have a name.
> You can't yet hold my tiny hands,
> Nor whisper in my ear.
> It's still too soon to sing a song,
> Or cuddle me so near.
> But all will change come ..................
> That&#8217;s when they say I'm due.
> I'm your new grandson or grandaughter;
> I can't wait till I meet you.
> All I ask between now and then
> Is your patience while I grow.
> I promise I'll be worth the wait,
> Because of all the love we'll know.
> So what I have to give you now,
> Is a wish to you from me.
> I cannot wait to be a part
> Of this wonderful family_
> 
> I found it on my travels through the net:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes I will have had a scan by then. I will be able to make an appointment for my first OB visit on either Tuesday or Wednesday after I do the mandatory pee sample. Most likely i wont get a U/S til 7-8 weeks along because that is how the military works. And unfortunately, unless you are very high risk pregnancy they only do the 2 mandatory ultrasounds (7-8 weeks dating U/S, and 20 week growth/gender U/S). LOL but I have a plan. After 12 weeks I will no longer be on or near a military base, I will be back in IL with my favorite midwife of all, with any luck! And if I am measuring small (my torso is so long that I usually measure 2 weeks behind even though my babies measure a week ahead) then they usually give me an U/S every 4 weeks!


Oh, and as for how we are telling them, we did the whole picture frame thing for Christmas with my son. Since we are most likely not going to find out the gender of this baby, DH wants to do something very subtle. He wants to give them gifts that say From: the (our last name) Babies and see how long it takes our parents to catch on. Last time with our son it took the moms longer than the dads to put it all together (we had the picture frame plus boy themed items for each of them). Everyone outside of the family will just have to find out by Facebook.


----------



## Sweetz33

So I posted on FB asking what people think I'm having.....so far with both bnb and FB combined...

6 girl
4 boy
1 undecided lol


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> So I posted on FB asking what people think I'm having.....so far with both bnb and FB combined...
> 
> 6 girl
> 4 boy
> 1 undecided lol

LOL on the undecided. I wanna go with boy.


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> So I posted on FB asking what people think I'm having.....so far with both bnb and FB combined...
> 
> 6 girl
> 4 boy
> 1 undecided lol
> 
> LOL on the undecided. I wanna go with boy.Click to expand...

Haha...

It is now tied 6 girl, 6 boy.....and still 1 undecided.


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- You better make that 7 boys because I KNOW you're having a boy!

Garfie- He isn't saying it anymore. I have learned if you ignore him and not give him the attention of saying the word, he will eventually stop saying it. Any bad word that he has learned, he has learned it from my husband. It's kind of funny because when my son runs out saying a bad word I know that my husband did something REALLY bad.

AFM- I woke up last night from a dead sleep dry heaving. It was terrible. Woke up this morning not feeling so bad. Felt even better after eating cheerios. Every time I eat cheerios I can't help but think, "these are going to be so bad when it comes back up.." Nothing sounds appetizing unless it's cereal. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Jane....7 for Xander it is! Lol as for the cereal...this time around all I could handle was my faithful apple cinnamon oatmeal and cereal. Not even chicken would stay down and I have never had a problem with chicken. It subsided greatly at 14 weeks. I still have the occasional gagging....but no vomiting in over 2 weeks now *knocks on wood*


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> Sweetz- You better make that 7 boys because I KNOW you're having a boy!
> 
> Garfie- He isn't saying it anymore. I have learned if you ignore him and not give him the attention of saying the word, he will eventually stop saying it. Any bad word that he has learned, he has learned it from my husband. It's kind of funny because when my son runs out saying a bad word I know that my husband did something REALLY bad.
> 
> AFM- I woke up last night from a dead sleep dry heaving. It was terrible. Woke up this morning not feeling so bad. Felt even better after eating cheerios. Every time I eat cheerios I can't help but think, "these are going to be so bad when it comes back up.." Nothing sounds appetizing unless it's cereal. Has anyone experienced this?

With my daughter I ate cereal about 2x a day especially Fruity Pebbles or Frosted Flakes. I also really wanted chocolate milk which I couldnt keep down with my son.


----------



## janelleybean

Yea, I've always been a Cheerios, rice krispies, or chex kinda girl. I've never really been one for sugary cereals and I've always hated milk. I could never drink a glass of it. I know my cousin had to drink a tall glass of chocolate milk with all three of her girls as well as a PB&J for lunch. 

Sweetz- that's awesome you're naming him Xander. I bet Daddy likes that. What will you be naming the baby if it turns out to be a girl? Which we know it wont be... but just for S&G's what did you pick?


----------



## Sweetz33

Abagail/Abigail Rose


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Abagail/Abigail Rose

Very pretty. My DH is unfortunately stuck on Jael for a girl's name but I hope its a boy because I like the boys name we have picked out.


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- i say boy!

Lisa- sorry to say that yeppers suppose to sleep on your side. They do have these WONDERFUL pillows that are huge and the wrap from around your neck (under your head) and all the way around to go between your legs. With me it depened on whether my back hurt and then i would have it wrap around my back or if when i got bigger i always kept it wrap around my front to help support my belly. They are like a hUGE boppy pillow for prego women and then when you have the baby it wraps around you for breast feeding well wroth the money. last time i knew they were around 50-60 dollars. 

Janelle- i hope you can get that range fixed for as cheap as possible!!! has ds stopped saying the F word?

Army- i dont think i could wait that long lol...we had agreed on 12 weeks if we get pregnant again, that would be after the 2nd u/s bc i would have an early one about 7 weeks to make sure baby is fine, then 12 weeks for a test that measures the fluid at the base of the skull. if it is off it could mean different birth defects. That is done between 11-12 weeks so i would tell after that. I love having big babies cuz i always got lots of scans. the one with the least amount was dd with 3, oldest ds had 4 or 5 and then youngest ds had 4 done by 35weeks then that is when they found out my condition and then i had one a week for 4 weeks so about 8 scans for him. 

ok gotta make little man lunch and then get to work on stuff. after oldest man gets home we are going to the library i need a book lol


----------



## Krissy485

Ok so i was looking through listings for homes for sale in the area mom lives and found one about 2.5 miles away, but it is a BIG fixer uper and i dont know if we want to do that. but it is also only listed online at $2,900!!! 3brd 1bath 1/2 acre...hmmm i will show dh see what he says just would need a TON of work!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oye vey.....sugars all over the place...AGAIN!! 

Last night before bed 127, this am 110...went back to sleep, woke up 92 (this is a great waking mg/dL for me) had a bowl of frosted strawberry mini wheats and strawberry milk...tested 2 hrs afterwards....70?! Um...what? Ate spaghetti O's tested right after scarfing it down (I was quite hungry lol) 20 minutes after taking last blood took it again....100?!? My sugar shouldn't of dropped after eating carbs and sugar & it shouldn't be rising that fast! Going to wait another 40min and take it again...if it goes super high, need to talk to doc. I'm hypo, but they are watching for GD. I swear this is the hardest pregnancy ever.


----------



## kanicky73

Krissy. Yes of corse nothing but love for my bnb ladies and a secret phtttttttt to the others on the street! Lol

Janelle oh no! On both the stove top and the f bombs! I try so hard to watch my mouth around my little one and then the dh drops bombs all the time or says really innapropriat sexual things. I'm always telling him you will be sorry when she goes to school and says "good morning sweet tits" to the teacher!

Sweets I say you shoot for march 5 th that's my bay! Lol. Also I think it's a boy too. Didnt you do the baking soda thing? Maybe that was someone else. 

His grace. Where are you dear? I'm worried about you. Hope you are ok.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm gonna do the baking soda thing in an hour. Does boy or girl fizzle?


----------



## kanicky73

I think boy fizzles. But don't take my word on it.


----------



## Krissy485

Kanicky- EXACTLY! lol....glad someone understands! OMG i know what you mean about kids mouths and school i am always worried about that! my dh likes to play video games on his ps3 online and oh boy somethings he says. like he "teabags" someone when he is pissed. my son was playing an army game on our PS1 yes they are still around lol...and said he teabagged a guy....arrrgggg...that is all i need him to say/do to a kid at school...lol and my youngest ds forget about it he will repeat ANYTHING!

Army- i dont remember lol but good luck

Hisgrace- i agreee with kanicky, how are you doing dear? still praying for ya andmiss you!!

Sweetz- those are crazy numbers! my dh is a type 1 diabetic so yeah def check again and still crazy call that dr!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Boy fizzles and it was me and it over fizzled lol


----------



## armymama2012

how much baking soda do you use? and do you pee directly in it or dump it from another cup?


----------



## Sweetz33

Not much baking soda. Put enough that itcovers bottom of cup

Put the baking soda in one cup, pee in another. Then pour pee into baking soda. Tempted to do it again and see if it does the same thing.


----------



## kanicky73

Oh Krissy you made me spitmy soda out!!! Teabagged!!! Bwhahahaha. Sorry but that was good! 

Sweets yes I knew it. Or at least I thought I remembered it was you lol. So yes I'm sticking with boy.


----------



## armymama2012

Not much like a teasppon?


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> Not much baking soda. Put enough that itcovers bottom of cup
> 
> Put the baking soda in one cup, pee in another. Then pour pee into baking soda. Tempted to do it again and see if it does the same thing.

Do it!:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Enough to cover bottom of cup


----------



## Sweetz33

Boy-9
Girl-6

1 still undecided...I think...someone said they were bad at guessing lol


----------



## Krissy485

I say its boy not bc of the fizzle but bc he is being a pain already while you are pregnant...both my boys were that way and my girl was easy 

kanicky- um yeah it was funny but he is 6 lol.... oh then you will like this one...my dad was saying something stupid the other night..so me not watching my mouth...i go i call bull shit! my younger ds who just turned 3 looks over to my dad and goes "bull shit grandpa you bull shit"...lmao i know shouldnt be funny but it was...and it isalways funny when he says booby button not belly button


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, brb.


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky- I've got one for you! A few days ago we were driving to Sam's Club to go shopping and I was complaining to Hubby about my Boobs hurting so bad and I did not want to shop.. we get into Sam's club and the little stinker tells the lady checking our membership card, "Mommy's boobies hurt." I was mortified! I turned every shade of red. 

As for sweet tits, that's my nick name too! Must be a man thing. 

Army- I did the baking soda test too and not a single fizzle, finger's crossed I have a girl bean in there. 

Sweetz- Be careful with Spaghetti-o's there is A LOT of salt in them. 

AFM- I've got the glow! That glow that are in all the books that most women want and they never get? Well, I've got it! My face is so clear and looks so even and wrinkle free and my hair is looking nice. I'm really debating on cutting it. It's long. All the way to my butt. I'm such a chicken shit though.


----------



## armymama2012

No fizzle here. Ugh... we really wanted another boy but i'll be happy with a healthy girl.


----------



## Sweetz33

It was chef boyardee spaghetti....but just as bad lol I got called "sexual chocolate" from my ex. Yeah...ummm....the nicknames men come up with haha. My DH calls me ninja warrior. I prefer that one. 

I did the baking soda test again......Fizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzleeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## janelleybean

That's because you're having a boy!!!!!!

Army- Is this pregnancy the same compared to your others?


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh good God...I just looked up the urban dictionary definition of "sexual chocolate"


sexual chocolate	:
a darkskin boy or girl who is sexy.most times they give you the urge to want To taste them

Well I guess that is a compliment rofl


----------



## janelleybean

Hmm... That's....interesting?


----------



## Sweetz33

janelleybean said:


> Hmm... That's....interesting?

Rofl! Well I am mixed so I have darker skin then his English/Polish butt haha


----------



## MnJ

Has Lisa or never done the baking soda/pee test? They should before gender scan to see how accurate this is! Yours is Monday, right Sweetz?


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes, Monday at 9:40 am yay!


----------



## janelleybean

I agree with you MnJ. Can't wait until Monday Sweetz...IT'S SO FAR AWAY!


----------



## Sweetz33

I knowwwwwwwwwwww! Blood sugar is now 88... Too late to call doc *grr* feeling kinda blah so laying down watching Maury...why am I watching this...no idea....lol


----------



## janelleybean

Hahaha, I didn't think they still aired that show. Do you have any candy? I'm not sure if it's the same where you are, but there are on call nurses here at the hospital that you can call and ask them anything. Maybe you can call and talk to one?


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz, Army, & Krissy- Thx for the advice about the sleeping positions. Guess I'll just suck it up and do as I'm told. :)

Shefali- How are you doing? Miss you. 

Krissy- $2900?!? They're practically giving the house away! You would need to see if a bank would approve a loan for you to do the repairs and then go from there. Good luck. Sounds like a fun project. Hopefully, there's no major mold issues in the house. 

Sweetz- LOL! I'm the one who said I was bad at guessing. I want to change my vote to "girl" just b/c I want to be a rebel. :) Can't wait to find out tho! 
Also, you're watching Maury because you want to know "who the baby's daddy is!" That's the only thing on that show anymore. 

Jane- That is the funniest story ever! How did the cashier respond? Your son was just trying to make small talk. Developing those skills early. :)

MnJ- I haven't taken the baking soda test. I don't want to find out the sex until the baby is born. Hopefully, everyone else will do it tho so I can live vicariously through them. ;)


----------



## MnJ

I think it'd be fun to come up with as many old wives tales for gender prediction as we can than have whoever is about to find out the sex of their baby do them all. Then we can see if any are more accurate than others. What do u all think?


----------



## kanicky73

krissy- that is sooo funny! I say that! My dh hates it when I say "I call bullshit" on something. But that is so funny that your little one knew exactly what you were talking about. 

Janelle- hahaha I love it!!! awww man kids say the darndest things! There is a funny little story attached to the knickname of sweet tits though too! the day he called me that, he wanted me to call him something back and I couldnt think of anything. I sat there and was like oh my lord my mind is blank. so finally he was like oh come on this shouldnt be that hard so I blurted out long dong! hahahahaha. so now when he calls me he always says, hi sweet tits, and I respond with hi long dong! oh lord we are weird!!! LOL

sweetz- sexual chocolate?? Oh thats a good one! wasnt that the name of the band in the movie coming to America? 

Shefalia- wheres my cycle buddy?? I miss you, hope you are doing ok!


----------



## kanicky73

wow on another note. I think I may be O'ing super early this month. Im just sitting here at work and I am having the pains like I am. Jeez, I am only on CD7.


----------



## kanicky73

MnJ said:


> I think it'd be fun to come up with as many old wives tales for gender prediction as we can than have whoever is about to find out the sex of their baby do them all. Then we can see if any are more accurate than others. What do u all think?

I seem to remember something about a string hanging over your hand with a paper clip or something hanging from it. :shrug: 
gonna have to look that one up cause I dont know if thats right or not.


----------



## janelleybean

MnJ- Great Idea!!!

Sweetz- Hope you're bored. Get a ring and tie it to a string. Hold it over your belly, does it swing in a circle or back and forth?

Kanicky- That is hilarious, I totally called my ex Chief Long Dong! 
I'm not too sure how it started, but sweet tits did start with a pet name conversation. I remember asking about why we don't call each other baby or honey and he said he didn't like that lingo, so I told him we should come up with names and he came up with sugar tits, but later turned it to sweet tits. I could never come up with anything clever so I just call him "lover face" ...I need to think of something super clever to completely surprise him.


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> MnJ- Great Idea!!!
> 
> Sweetz- Hope you're bored. Get a ring and tie it to a string. Hold it over your belly, does it swing in a circle or back and forth?
> 
> Kanicky- That is hilarious, I totally called my ex Chief Long Dong!
> I'm not too sure how it started, but sweet tits did start with a pet name conversation. I remember asking about why we don't call each other baby or honey and he said he didn't like that lingo, so I told him we should come up with names and he came up with sugar tits, but later turned it to sweet tits. I could never come up with anything clever so I just call him "lover face" ...I need to think of something super clever to completely surprise him.

hahahah that is too funny! What are the odds? :haha:


----------



## Storked

I call my husband whatever will annoy him :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Lisa boy it is...

I'm game!! Bring on the old wives tales!!! Lol!!!

Storked....too funy!

Kani...yes it was coming to America :)

Give me a bit to eat my Subway...mmmmmmm


----------



## MnJ

Yay!! Unfortunately I don't know any of the old wives tales lol. I do remember the swinging ring one but don't remember what the results mean. This'll be fun! We'll have to keep track somehow. Never is going to find out what hers is right? 

Lisa - you have WAY more patience and fortitude than I do!! But agree the surprise and the announcing "IT'S A ___!" would be awesome. I just can't wait though. I want to know and to be prepared!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Alright bring Em on! Subway is digesting haha!!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- to the ring on a string! I remember the results!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Circles lol next test lol


----------



## Aspe

There is the test where you tie a piece of thread to a needle and are rubbed three times on the side of the hand and then held over the hand (palm faces down). Keep doing it - you will get a count of how many babies you should have and the sex and order of each one. I can't remember what meant what though grrrr lol


----------



## janelleybean

Circle means girl....

I remember this because back and forth is straight like a penis and circle is like a "hole" that's how I always remembered.. sorry if too graphic...

Are you hands softer than usual? I've heard if they are softer that points to girl, if they are dry, that points to boy.

If your feet are colder that points to boy as well..

I have to go eat dinner. I will think of more while I'm eating and let you know.


----------



## Aspe

I just found this: Thread a needle and with your right hand, hold it above, but very close to the palm of your left hand. Don't swing the needle...it will move by itself. If it swings in a straight line that means a boy...if it swings in a cirlce, that means a girl. It will stop swinging in between babies. I have heard that it will be still longer if the children are spaced a few years apart. If it goes from one gender right into another it predicts twins or the babies may be born close together.


----------



## Sweetz33

Dry hands, cold feet, and lemme find a needle lol


----------



## Krissy485

ok so i am a totaly reality tv junky lol...has anyone been watching the Xfactor this season? i never did before but my parents do so i have been watching it with them and i must say i am liking the show! ya'll gotta watch the contestant Panda from this year show...she is supper funny and amazing voice you will be shocked!

i am having fun watching ya'll put sweetz to the test lol


----------



## Krissy485

Hi Bamagurl i see you how have you been? miss you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- there you are! Tell us your symptoms! Hopefully, MS hasn't hit you too bad.


----------



## armymama2012

I did the needle thing, it said "Girl, Twins, Miscarriage, Boy, Girl." for the order of my other kids (Yes, we want a house full)

Well my hands are soft so girl but my feet are cold so boy...lol i think my results are indecisive.


----------



## Krissy485

Lisa- i looked into that pillow i was talking about and Target has lots of them to choose from! here is the link for ya https://www.target.com/s/Pregnancy+Pillow this will give you an idea of what to get. i highly recommend getting one bc if you are starting to get uncomfy now and your 17weeks you got a looooong 23 weeks to sorry lol.....bc believe you me when you hit about 36weeks you will be so happy i told you to buy one you would want to marry me lmao...not really...but you get the idea :smile:


----------



## janelleybean

Lisa- I meant to tell you I can only sleep on my stomach. I can go to sleep at night laying on my side and I will wake up on my stomach. No matter what I do. So when I was pregnant I was really worried about this. So, I kinda met in the middle and slept not really on my stomach but not really on my side either. I did use a body pillow like the one Krissy had linked and it kind kept me from rolling all the way over on my stomach, if that makes any sense. It really is comfortable not only for you back, but for your hips! It relieved me of hip pain. It was so nice. I highly suggest getting one and I agree... You may just want to marry Krissy in the end.:winkwink:


----------



## HisGrace

Hey everyone. Thanks for checking on me. I'm doing well. I just had a really busy day.

Sweetz, I predict boy. :)


----------



## MnJ

Krissy485 said:


> Lisa- i looked into that pillow i was talking about and Target has lots of them to choose from! here is the link for ya https://www.target.com/s/Pregnancy+Pillow this will give you an idea of what to get. i highly recommend getting one bc if you are starting to get uncomfy now and your 17weeks you got a looooong 23 weeks to sorry lol.....bc believe you me when you hit about 36weeks you will be so happy i told you to buy one you would want to marry me lmao...not really...but you get the idea :smile:

I know what my Christmas wish will be!! I want one!! Hmm Christmas is a long ways away tho.... maybe a halloween present!! Hee hee


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies....couldn't find a needle...sorry lol 

As for reality TV, both DH and I are addicted to Xfactor...they got some really good people this year. 

so I felt a little dizzy and queasy so thought "oh crap, my sugar again" .... Nope it was 111. I drank juice thinking it was low so now I'm guaranteed a fucked up sugar level again. Ugh... For those that don't know, normal fasting BG level is 80-100 after eating 120-150(depending on what you ate). Well my fasting BG has been running 110-127 and my after eating barely over 100! I'm baffled. Calling docs first thing. I ate something high carb and high sugar......I had BG of freaking 74! Something tells me I am hella out of whack. My mom is worried about GD as diabetes runs in our family. 

DH and I got in a yelling match tonight...he did eventually chill out and apologize. My dog is trained to notice a shift in my mood, and she is aware of when I feel "not right". Well, she sensed I was unwell and ran to be by my side. DH told her to eat right before I started feeling crappy. He got pissed at her and yelled at her demanding her to eat. I yelled at him, bc all she was doing was what she was trained to do, take care of her master. He then yelled at me, saying I spoil her. I tore him a new one. Said don't "f" up her training I worked so hard to do and sent him to his "man cave". He stopped short, calmed down, and apologized. He is learning....lol


----------



## janelleybean

Awe Snap! I heard it again... the cracking of Sweetz whip. =]


----------



## janelleybean

Uhmm... Did one of you lovely ladies start following me on Pinterest? Because someone started following me and I have no idea who she is... Just thought I would check here first.


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy & Janelly- Thanks a bunch! Krissy, thanks for taking the time to post a link and for the advice. 
Janelly, I know exactly what you mean about partially sleeping on your stomach. I think I've started shifting into that position myself over the past few days. I can position my leg in a way that keeps me from shifting all the way on my stomach but gives me the comfort of almost feeling like i'm sleeping on my stomach. 

Anyway, off to bed. Good night!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

When I come on - you've all gone:winkwink:

One test I tried anyone heard of the cabbage test? boil a red cabbage let it cool drain the water and save it (you can eat the cabbage if you want) and mix the water with some of your urine - the cabbage water goes red (boy) purple (girl) try it :winkwink: think this is for the ones early on in pregnancy though.:wacko:

Janelley - Kids say the most embarassing things and I'm afraid it doesn't get any better:haha: just louder and more embarassing from my experience:flower: I'm not your stalker got enough with these sites and FB:winkwink:

Storked - Hi hun I'm the same I just call my DH what comes into my head first:winkwink: how are you doing hun?:flower:

Sweetz - I don't understand is the dog a pet or something else - I may have missed that post:blush: Not long until scan:happydance:

His Grace - Any news hun - still thinking about you and sending you :hugs:

Never/Lisa - Hope you two are feeling better:flower:

AFM - Monitor still on HIGH but another temp rise (stay up) then at least this month I will have O:happydance: still taking my aspirin just in case:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Hey Garfie, feeling good about this cycle? :)

How many of us are still TTC? Feels like a pregnancy board lately


----------



## garfie

I know we've gotta be next surely:winkwink:

Well the last time we had :sex: was Sunday (hubby been on shifts) - so depending if I have O not very confident:cry: - what about you hun you feeling confident?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Garfie and storked: Hope you're doing well and you're both getting in plenty of BD'ing for your BFPs! I know there've been a few BFPs lately, but I just wanted to let you both know that I'm still rooting for you both to join the list...you were both fantastic and a great support to me when I was struggling with the TTC business and, regardless of me getting a BFP or not, I won't rest until I see you both with yours...you definitely both deserve it...I honestly advise you both to keep positive, relax (As much as you can when you want something so much!) and have fun, and I promise you that BFP will follow...I really honestly didn't believe it when people advised me that, but there's truth in it because trying didn't work, it only worked when me and DH finally decided we were going to take a break from TTC until New Year xxxxx


----------



## Storked

Aw Garfie, don't lose heart. We always have the next cycle. :flower:
I am not too committed to this cycle myself. I wouldn't mind if I wasn't. I am living my life how I want to and enjoying my time. Tired of walking on eggshells to no avail.

Lpjkp, thanks. I am not worried no matter what happens. I will get pregnant when it is time. Not stressing anything here. I am past negativity and just very apathetic now :)


----------



## garfie

Storked - For me this month just knowing I have ovulated will be enough a BFP a bonus:happydance: after all I don't seem to have ovulated for 5 cycles since my DNC so much for being more fertile eh:haha:

I have my Avon keeping me busy and I have my kids and pets - so yeah I think I'm a bit more resigned this month and not as stressed as in previous months:flower: However maybe near testing time it might be a different story:haha: Are you planning on testing this month or just waiting?:flower:

LP - Thanks for your lovely words hun but I'm a bit like Stork - I think in the end after trying and failing you become more resigned. Hope you are keeping well:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Garfie, if we are still getting periods we must still be ovulating right? I used to worry about catching the egg but now I am content for things to normalize, like you are :flower:


----------



## garfie

I'm concerned because of my age and my cycles are anything from 19 - 26 days - so quite a difference. Also I temp and my temps are all over the place except (fingers crossed) this month:thumbup:

Normal - :haha: what's normal:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

If I recall, wasn't 25 normal for you once? ;) hey the good news is temps are looking good. Sounds normal too hehe


----------



## garfie

24 was normal 25 meant BFP:happydance: so when I got to CD25 last month started getting a little excited (even though I knew by my temps I had not O) silly me:winkwink: CD26 up she popped:haha:

Ah well onto another month and this time I think things are looking more promising:happydance: have you O yet or still waiting:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Glad they are looking promising :) no idea if I have ovulated or when I will. Not using softcups either. Just taking prenatals and enjoying my time. Going to the Botanical Gardens this afternoon and so excited! Going to catch lizards :D


----------



## garfie

Have fun hun - I love Lizards (so long as they are not to big:haha:) they were all over Ibiza when we went, hmmmmmm seems ages ago now:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Well ladies...good morning!

Jane...I think I followed you a while back, but I didn't add you recently.

Garfie...I have a service animal. :) she is a cute, lovable, 70+ lb rottie

Well, woke up again to off BG. Feeling like I'm getting a cold (again). And apparently I didn't crack the whip hard enough last night bc DH just yelled at me bc I read something wrong and a bill was due yesterday that I thought was tomorrow. He was a real ass. I got pissed so brought dogs outside to go potty, and slammed the front door. He told me don't slam the door, then he slammed the door...ummm wtf?! Then came out bc he heard me mumble under my breath demanding to know what I said. I told him "don't talk to me". He then proceeded to yell at me outside saying "how damn hard is it to read a reciept?!" so i came back...oh thanks....so now im a f'n moron who cant read a reciept? He stormed off and left for work. Oooooo bad day for him to piss me off bc I already feel like crap. Why is it that men get ok for a few days, maybe even a week then BAM they are fucktards again?


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- simple answer to that one....bc he is a guy!!!! guys have no idea how to control their feelings to they bottle them up forever then go all psycho...they are just stupid plan and simple! but we still love them bc i guess women were programed to take care of cute and dumb things lol...i dont know lol


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] dumb things hahaha awesome....he did call me and apologize. I called him a big fat meany poo-poo head...and yes I used those words. He said "yes, yes I was a big fat meany poo-poo head and I'm sorry"....argh....men...


----------



## Krissy485

sweetz-you are gonna love this....i am taking my kids tomorrow to do a Zombie walk! They are doing on here called the undead feed the living. it is to raise can goods for the local food bank being held at our capitol. so happy i watched the news today...my oldest Joshua loves anything this and i will be the coolest mom ever when i tell him. oh and he lost one of his front teeth yesterday so he is already half way ready lmao toothfairy came last night gave him 3 bucks for one tooth...aka grandma...wtf i got like 50cents i guess she took into account for inflation? lol


----------



## lisalee1

Hi Garfie and Storked- Nice to see you on this morning!

Garfie- Are you using OPKs? If so, do they work for you? I don't know anything about temping so wouldn't be any help there. 

Storked- I am loving your approach. It can definitely happen when you're least expecting. So get ready for anything! 

Morning to the other ladies! :hi:


----------



## garfie

Hi Lisa - No I use my CBFM - next month (if I O this month fingers crossed looking like it) then I will. The sticks cost a lot for the CBFM but no amount of POAS will work if I'm not O right?:wacko:

Hope you are feeling better as each day goes by:flower:

Krissy - Aw wow my boys would so love to do that anything to do with Zombies, vampires :happydance: have fun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks Garfie! my oldest just turn 6 and is obssed with anything scarry lol...he even loves the movie Gremlins! my mom still had an old Gizmo doll she gave him the other day and he is sooo happy! i will def take pics and post tomorrow night!


----------



## garfie

Krissy - It's scary how quick they grow up isn't it? - Aw yea pics would be awesome, are they doing it during the day, will there be lots of people? why not design yours some special Zombie Hunter t-shirts:winkwink:

I dressed my youngest as a zombie last halloween for school and he loved it - but I don't know how to put up pics or I would hunt them out and show you:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Krissy485

Garfie- everyone is suppose to dress up as zombies, bring a can food iteam and do activities then there is a walk. it starts at 11am with activities and 1pm for the walk. suppose to be a sunny 70 tomorrow so looking forward to it


----------



## Sweetz33

Sweetness! A zombie walk!


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- We have a similar thing here where I live, it's called a Zombie Crawl, and everyone dresses up like zombies and walks around down town and gets drunk. It's crazy how big it has gotten over the past couple of years. During Christmas we have a Santa Crawl and in the spring they do a wine walk. It's kinda funny seeing a bunch of drunk santas. 

Sweetz- I'm sorry your husband is being a big fat meany poo-poo head. That's not nice. I'm sure if you call the place the bill is due and tell them you've had a lot going on with your health and you've never had a late bill they will wave the late fee. I've had that happen before. 

Garfie- I've got my fingers crossed you're O'ing and you get a sticky bean!

Storked- Happy to see you back. You're right it is starting to look like a pregnancy forum, I never thought of that. I guess I could look into joining a pregnancy forum, but I feel so close to ladies here that I would feel like an outsider. I don't wanna leave. I hope the relaxed approach works for you and you get that sticky bean. I'll be thinking of you! You're moving soon right?

AFM- I just got a call from my MIL, and she's coming over, which mean I've got to clean up a bit.. I don't HAVE to, but I like to. Woke up again last night dry heaving. YUCK! I'll update you ladies more after she comes and goes. Hope everyone is enjoying their morning/afternoon/evening.


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle- at least your MIL called lol. we have the different themed bar crawls to but this totally family thing so hopefully no drinking lol... and yeah i guess there is alot of prego ladies in here but that is fine! I feel like an outsider bc we are not really ttc right now but i love chatting with you ladies everyday and lending any advice i can in the mean time...so of course none of you prego ladies go anywhere!!! no need to join a pregnancy forum we are all here for each other no matter what stage!

ok just got done doing major bathroom scrub! with 7 people in one house sooo needed it!!! now onto the living room and i gotta get a shower in yet today and go get my girl form cousins house where she has been having a bawl! see you ladies later!


----------



## Sweetz33

I did that scrub last week. DH left stubble hair all over the sink *blech*


----------



## kanicky73

Hi ladies. Gotta make this quick. Not having a good day so far. Got a text first thing This morning saying Cody and his girlfriend can't make it this weekend. I am really upset about that seeing as I had an entire dinner planned out. And not to mention I haven't seen my son in several months. But oh well What can I do. I'm having some weird burning sensation from my cervix today off and on Not sure what that is. Now I have to go get ready for the homecoming parade so hopefully I will chat with you ladies later.


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz33 said:


> I did that scrub last week. DH left stubble hair all over the sink *blech*

Ooooooh I hate it when they do that!


----------



## janelleybean

Kanicky- Does it feel sort of like a zap? I tried to describe it to my husband, that's the best I could do. It's like I'm getting zapped with electricity or something. I had that a lot when I was pregnant with my son towards the end, but I'm experiencing it again and it kinda freaks me out.


----------



## kanicky73

janelleybean said:


> Kanicky- Does it feel sort of like a zap? I tried to describe it to my husband, that's the best I could do. It's like I'm getting zapped with electricity or something. I had that a lot when I was pregnant with my son towards the end, but I'm experiencing it again and it kinda freaks me out.

I guess you could explain it like that. It only lasts for a few seconds and then goes away. And then comes back again a couple minutes later. I'm wondering if it's from using pressed the last couple times. It must not be a pregnant thing though because I'm not pregnant so I don't really know just weird. Lol:shrug:


----------



## bamagurl

Krissy485 said:


> Hi Bamagurl i see you how have you been? miss you!!!! :hugs:

Thanks! I am good. Been resting & trying to keep the sickness at bay a little bit! Had our 8 week appointment this morning. We had an ultrasound which was wonderful! There was a perfect heartbeat of 167. 

Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful!


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...Day 4 of diarrhea and morning sickness.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hi ladies. I'm back from a week of work related travel and heavy duty work! I hope I haven't missed to much. I'm going to start catching up now.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Been away from this thread for a while..! Hope everyone is doing well :) and welcome back baybee 

AFM- I'm waiting to ovulate!! I hope i do and i hope we catch the eggy! I am really ttc this month..so scared of disappointment! I mean who doesnt hate that! :( 
Hubby will be super busy these few days with work..im so worried we dont get enough bding .. I mean if he comes back home from work tired...i will have to work extra hard to turn him on lol ..unfortunately, i'm so not good at that!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Wow there was so much to read.

HisGrace- I hope you're doing well. I saw where you posted your concern but not much since then. I remain faithful that all things will work well by HIS Grace. 

Sweetz - I will gladly pray for you. As for your sugars, I didn't know you were diabetic. Whew, you do you regulate it? Oh and my vote is a girl. I saw that cute belly! I think they say if your belly is low its a girl and if it is high and pronounced its a boy. That said, I hardly believe that rule of thumb. lol

Armymama - Awesomeness on the BFP. I am so happy for you. 

LP - nice to see you here! 

Garfie - Thanks for the teachable moment ... I have a potty craving for some butter scotch candy! Hehehe

Janelleybean - I am in love with your son and his kind heart. May he continue to be that way now, forever and always! 

Nevergivingup - Yay, our baby moved! Here's to more, unmistable movements. 

Everyone else ... HIIIIIIIII! 

MnJ - I am so sorry to hear about your friend. That is horrible. My first pregnancy was a "suspect ectopic". We couldn't confirm it but I can totally relate to the totality of the experience. That said, I feel for her and the trauma her body went through. I can only imagine how frightened everyone is. 


AFM - I am going for my early scan next week Tuesday. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for this lil person being in the right place, whole of body and mind and healthy! Missed you guys!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh and Shiyah, congratulations on your BFP! I remember when we all joined this board so I am pleased to see your news roll in.


----------



## armymama2012

So I just read something that said that diarrhea that lasts for more than 5 days or if you have it more than 3 times day, should warrant a call to the OB. Well I dont have an OB yet and it usually takes a while to get an appointment with my primary doctor. Do I just go to urgent care if its still here on Monday?

Btw, today is day 4 of diarrhea for me. So by Monday it would be 6 full days.


----------



## janelleybean

Army- Can you just call your primary and ask the nurse? If the offices are closed there is always an on call doctor and that's what they went to school for, so just call and ask the on call doctor. He will advise you on whether he thinks you should go to urgent care or not. Best of luck and keep me posted!

Baybee- I'm so happy to see you back! I hope your scan goes well. Seems like we have a few scans next week. Yea for pictures!!!

Catch- happy to see you back as well.


----------



## armymama2012

I will be at the clinic for my daughter on Monday so I can ask a nurse then. Nope, there isn't an on call doctor at the clinic. If you call after hours, you get a recording telling you they are closed and to go to ER if you have a medical problem.


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- YAY for the HB! That's wonderful news. 

AFM- a few people said they hope I'm feeling fine. I can say I have no complaints now. Not much going on in regards to symptoms. Constipation, vomiting, and nausea are gone for the most part. The most exciting thing now is feeling the baby move! I've felt it everyday since Sunday- some days more than others. 

Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies sorry not so talkative. I seem to have gotten another head cold. Waiting on DH to bring home some medicine, sprite, saltines, and chicken soup.....ugh. Hope all you ladies are doing well today.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Bama - I failed to mention your scan and the HB. Thanks, Lisalee, for the reminder! 167!!! What a beautiful number!


----------



## janelleybean

armymama2012 said:


> I will be at the clinic for my daughter on Monday so I can ask a nurse then. Nope, there isn't an on call doctor at the clinic. If you call after hours, you get a recording telling you they are closed and to go to ER if you have a medical problem.

That's a bunch of malarky! That would drive me crazy! We have a 24 hour nurse hotline that we can call here where I live. It's through the hospital, if it would make you feel more comfortable I can call and ask her, but you would need to PM me all your symptoms. I would hate for you to have to wait until Monday if it's something you should take care of now. You know someone who might know a little more, would be Kanicky. I remember reading something that she had this when she was pregnant with one of her kids. Keep me posted. I'll help you out as much as I can, if I can. :hugs:


----------



## BayBeeEm

lisalee1 said:


> Bama- YAY for the HB! That's wonderful news.
> 
> AFM- a few people said they hope I'm feeling fine. I can say I have no complaints now. Not much going on in regards to symptoms. Constipation, vomiting, and nausea are gone for the most part. The most exciting thing now is feeling the baby move! I've felt it everyday since Sunday- some days more than others.
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend.

Oh! I missed that you too, felt the baby move. Awwww, I love it. A friend of mine checks on her baby by drinking something loaded with sugar. Her baby gets to moving all over the place once he/she gets a taste. LOL. I can't wait to be where you all are.


----------



## BayBeeEm

armymama2012 said:


> So I just read something that said that diarrhea that lasts for more than 5 days or if you have it more than 3 times day, should warrant a call to the OB. Well I dont have an OB yet and it usually takes a while to get an appointment with my primary doctor. Do I just go to urgent care if its still here on Monday?
> 
> Btw, today is day 4 of diarrhea for me. So by Monday it would be 6 full days.

What did what you read say the implications were for 5 days of diarrhea?


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I will be at the clinic for my daughter on Monday so I can ask a nurse then. Nope, there isn't an on call doctor at the clinic. If you call after hours, you get a recording telling you they are closed and to go to ER if you have a medical problem.
> 
> That's a bunch of malarky! That would drive me crazy! We have a 24 hour nurse hotline that we can call here where I live. It's through the hospital, if it would make you feel more comfortable I can call and ask her, but you would need to PM me all your symptoms. I would hate for you to have to wait until Monday if it's something you should take care of now. You know someone who might know a little more, would be Kanicky. I remember reading something that she had this when she was pregnant with one of her kids. Keep me posted. I'll help you out as much as I can, if I can. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, it must be a military thing because when I was in the midwest and not military I had an on-call doctor hotline we could call anytime of day. I swear I called that number like 3x during my pregnancy with my daughter. I got so concerned about lack of movement but all was fine.


----------



## armymama2012

How can you tell if what you are feeling is just pregnancy symptoms or an illness during pregnancy?


----------



## Sweetz33

Hard to tell the difference in the beginning


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Hard to tell the difference in the beginning

Well I've had a non-productive cough, fatigue, chills, and night sweats for 3 days. According to a few websites (yes i googled it), that may be enough to say I'm coming down with walking pneumonia.


----------



## Sweetz33

It could be the flu....that is what I have. Are you congested too? Sneezing? As gross as this sounds....are you having boogers and if yea, what color.......I'm not gross I have a reason I'm asking lol. Different colors mean different things haha


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> It could be the flu....that is what I have. Are you congested too? Sneezing? As gross as this sounds....are you having boogers and if yea, what color.......I'm not gross I have a reason I'm asking lol. Different colors mean different things haha

No congestion or sneezing. No real boogers either. The ones I have had are normal (whitish pale yellow) color. 

Eeeekkk...emailed my friend who is studying to be a pharmicist about it and she said I shouldn't need to go to the hospital as long as I'm NOT pregnant. Does this mean I should go?


----------



## Sweetz33

I say if you feel concerned, go. When pregnant it is always better to go on the safe side....just my opinion though.


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> I say if you feel concerned, go. When pregnant it is always better to go on the safe side....just my opinion though.

I'm going to see if things calm down by Monday. If not, I'll make an appointment or GO to Urgent Care.


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg...........for the first time in forever........my DH just did something super romantic. 

My phone rang, it was him, and all I heard him say is "this is for you". I was like "huh?". Then the song "You're My Inspiration" started playing. Not only is that a super sweet song, it is by my favorite group of all time. 

I feel like utter crap bc I'm sick, but I'm floating on :cloud9:

That made me feel loved.....something I haven't felt for a long time. :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> Omg...........for the first time in forever........my DH just did something super romantic.
> 
> My phone rang, it was him, and all I heard him say is "this is for you". I was like "huh?". Then the song "You're My Inspiration" started playing. Not only is that a super sweet song, it is by my favorite group of all time.
> 
> I feel like utter crap bc I'm sick, but I'm floating on :cloud9:
> 
> That made me feel loved.....something I haven't felt for a long time. :happydance:

Yay for romantic DH! My DH is practical 99.9% of the time. Gifts are almost always practical (though he does give good mushy cards).


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg...whoever created Vaporub is a freaking genius! Wow.....I can breathe.....ahhhhh


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz- Are you talking about Chicago? Like Karate Kid guy?? I don't think I have heard that song since it first came out, yet it's rollin' through my head right now. Haha, That's freakin' awesome! 

Army- No offense, but I think Monday is too long especially if your friend advised you it was all okay as long as you're not pregnant.


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane yes....Chicago :)

Well DH decided for me that if this doesn't subside (head cold/sinus problem) within the 2nd dose of meds (just took them) he is taking me into doctor. I'm in pretty bad pain...I tend to think I have a sinus infection. Damn you crappy immune system. I wish what I am feeling on no one....oye vey... :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Army - Hope you are feeling a lot better today - you are keeping hydrated? even though your losing it - have you tried flat coke that ma y help with your belly:flower:

Sweetz - Hope you get your sinus problem sorted and glad DH hasn't forgotten how to be a romantic, sometimes just general day to day stuff gets in the way of romance:flower:

Krissy - Hope your Zombie walk is fun:flower:

Lisa - :happydance: for feeling the baby move all the time - I just loved that feeling:flower:

Storked - Where are you again - got a secret to tell you, I appear to be in the 2ww now 3 DPO sssshhhh don't tell the others:haha:

Janelley - How's that scrummy yummy little son of yours - no new words I hope:winkwink:

Love to everyone else, off out to collect some more Avon brochures in the village ah well at least the sun is shining:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## armymama2012

Well I wont know if the runs are gone until this afternoon since that is always when the first bout hits. 

Janelley-When I told her my symptoms she said that 80% I dont have anything but if I am pregnant and told a doctor those symptoms (diarrhea, night sweats, chills, no-productive cough) they would probably put me on meds anyways to be careful. It could be a cold or something worse. I pray its not a form of pneumonia because that has been now to lead to miscarriages. Anyways I'm going to make my pregnancy confirmation appointment on Monday (hopefully it wont take 2-3 weeks for them to get me in).


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Garfie.

Army I pray they don't come back. The runs are the pits :(

AFM DH is taking me in...barely slept. Whole right side of face aches and landed up vomiting boogers (yes, I know, tmi). Can't stop sneezing which is causing ab pain. He thinks I had a slight allergic reaction to the meds the docs gave me bc after an hr of taking it my throat swelled a little and had a hard time breathing. Took a Benadryl and it went away.

All I'm gunna say is this must be a boy...bc the 2 girls I have already had NEVER gave me this many issues.


----------



## janelleybean

Morning ladies. I had a pretty scary dream that I was bleeding last night, not too sure if I MC'd because I woke up totally freaked out and ran straight to the bathroom. Luckily no bleeding! So, the last couple of nights I have been eating dinner, but I get really full after so little food. Even if I try to eat more, I feel like I am going to puke. I'm losing weight because of this. Has anyone experienced this? I tried to eat through out the day, but I get full so easy and feel like I am going to puke. 

Sweetz- I hope you feel better. I can't imagine what you're going through.. I'm sending you a :hugs:

Army- I hope you're feeling better as well. I've had to deal with the naughty poopies I think Kanicky called it? every morning for the last few days, but it only happens in the morning and it only happens once. So, I'm not too concerned about it. I drink a ridiculous amount of water through out the day as well. We have a special filter on our fridge, so the ice and water taste really good and I can't get enough of it! Either way, I hope you get better! :hugs:

Garfie- My son hasn't said anything embarrassing or fowl language since then. Which I'm hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Aspe

Ok..I'm a bit behind, but I'm gonna try to catch up before I got to leave again.

Storked..I didn't get a bfp yet either..hoping you gets yours soon

Garfie..same here.. My db and I don't get a chance to bd every other day. My cycles are allover the place as well. For the last several months I only got af every second month and they were 58 days and 63 days :(..when are you testing?

Sweetz..it's shitty that your dh is on a roller coaster..good for a few days then bam :( ..apologizes are nice, I never get that :(.. It definitely shows he was thinking about the situation afterwards.. Omg, romantic about the song. My db don't know the meaning of romantic lol..shocking for me to say but eh lol..I see you are done to the doctor, keep us updated. Thinking about you

Krissy.. As some say about men, "we love them, but we hate them"

Janelley..don't leave this forum :(..I'm with krissy when she said no one don't leave!! Lol

Bamako..glad you had an ultrasound :) how exciting :)

Lisalee..yay for baby moving :) what a wonderful feeling I bet

Army..thinking about you. Keep us updated 

AFM, it seems as if my OPK is still negative, and can't really distinguish from a cervix check. Did a hpt just because they were right next to the OPK and negative. After time a light pink or gray line (it's hard to tell) showed, but I think it is without a doubt an evaporation line.


----------



## armymama2012

Having some cramping now. Taking a break from cleaning. Hoping it's not the runs again. They usually hit about this time of day. Janelley, my runs have been the last four days 3x a day. I have been drinking about 80 ounces of water to keep up.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sinus infection...20days worth of antibiotics....exhausted.....but hey, I saw my baby! The lil bugger is getting big! They wouldn't tell me the gender though...pooooooooohhh! *sigh* guess I gotta wait until Monday. HB measured at 168bpm so that is very strong and good. Nurse kept saying boy, but wouldn't tell me gender...I think she was saying what it was on the sly haha! We will see on Monday!


----------



## janelleybean

I HOPE! I HOPE! I HOPE!!! I hope there is a boy in there Sweetz! I just know it!

I just got done hacking the crap out of this giant lilac bush that blocks the back pathway in our backyard. I just sat on the ground and clipped away branches. Didn't take much energy, so I figured it was safe. Well, the bush looks TERRIBLE!!! Out of 5 lilac bushed that I hacked this is the only one that looks AWFUL!! Oh, well At least now we can walk along the path way and their will be less leaves to clean up when they start to fall.


----------



## armymama2012

Well so far no diarrhea today. FX it stays that way. I am having some minor discomfort in abdominal area but nothing like earlier.


----------



## Storked

Yay Garfie! Thinking baby thoughts for you ;)

Aspe, are you seeing if ovulation is about to happen? I don't think OPKs worked for me when I used them :-/
Any way you can get clomid perhaps? Or try the soy isoflavones?

Speaking of soy, how are you Kanicky?

Never, haven't heard from you in a while. Miss you :)

Janelley, moving in October. Pretty much everything packed away now. I just need to get my kitty boy neutered :(


----------



## Krissy485

Hi Storked! Nice you see you on more often and nope i aint prego either...of course i would have to be trying for that right?

Janelle- just make sure you are taking it easy ok? keep that baby safe!

ARmy- hope you feel better!!! just be careful to with that baby!!!

GArfie- :dust: to you lady!

Sweetz- my dh used to do that for me to. He is a huge country fan and would play Crazy girl by eli young band for me. if you dont know you should listen to it describes us to a T and probably you guys to lol.... here are the lyrics i think all you ladies actually can relate:
Baby why you wanna cry?
You really oughta know that I
Just have to walk away sometimes

We're gonna do what lovers do
We're gonna have a fight or two
But I ain't ever changing my mind

Crazy girl, don't you know that I love you?
I wouldn't dream of going nowhere
Silly woman come here let me hold you
Have I told you lately I love you like crazy, girl?

I wouldn't last a single day
I'd probably just fade away
Without you I'd lose my mind

Before you ever came along
I was living life all wrong
The smartest thing I ever did was make you all mine
[ From: https://www.elyrics.net/read/e/eli-young-band-lyrics/crazy-girl-lyrics.html ]

Crazy girl, don't you know that I love you?
I wouldn't dream of going nowhere
Silly woman, come here let me hold you
Have I told you lately I love you like crazy, girl?
Like crazy, girl

Crazy girl, don't you know that I love you?
I wouldn't dream of going nowhere
Silly woman come here let me hold you
Have I told you lately I love you like

Crazy girl, don't you know that I love you?
I wouldn't dream of going nowhere
Silly woman come here let me hold you
Have I told you lately I love you like crazy, girl?

Like crazy
Crazy girl
Like crazy
Crazy girl

Hope you ladies enjoyed that!

Sweetz- also sorry about the sinus infection. i get those often bc i narrow sinus passages and they want to do surgery and i said no cuz it would hurt too much...yes i am a baby lol get better fast!

Kanicky-hope your weekend has been great!

All other ladies hi!

AFm- had fun at the zombie walk pitcures later! i had a terrible migrane had to take one of my pills for it and it ALWAYS lays my ass out. its like a SUPER strong muscle relaxent for that can penitrate to the brain and so like my whole head feels weird and its weird to swallow just really dont like taking it if i dont have to. i always have to sleep it off for about and hour..ugh...but feel normal again yay!!


----------



## Storked

Krissy you aren't trying yet? When can you?


----------



## Krissy485

Storked-

Oh i could have been trying this WHOLE freaking month but dh is being supper weird and we have not had sex....yet....since i got pregnant back in JULY...i think it has something to do with the move, second mc, we are not upstairs yet and our room is still next to my parents....blah blah blah.....i have tried talking to him over and over again but he is a guy...i told him today i am ready to beat him in his sleep and not in good way lmao...

how have you been lady? i have really missed you on here! :hugs:


----------



## Krissy485

geezzz i must be the only one home on a saturday night...no life...but dh did bring me home subway yum!


----------



## Storked

Oh God I haven't had Subway in ages- yum! I would get so mean if I was denied sex. I am hot DAMN IT! Demand it lady ;)

I am playing Sims 3 Supernatural that my husband got me. I am so excited about it that my siblings are all texting to make fun of me. And my mom and sister are coming by to take me to Trader Joe's tonight. I am a happy girl :D


----------



## armymama2012

We are home now. Had to do some grocery shopping. Now my boobs are sore. DH bought me a 4-pack of Reeses Cups so I am HAPPY but not eating them yet. Oh man, he also bought a box of 48 large soft chocolate chip cookies and I was bad and had 2. I need to control myself or else I'll gain 50 lbs this pregnancy.


----------



## Sweetz33

Had subway yesterday. :) today is chili!! Mmmmmm


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy- Baby is well. No worries. If it makes you feel any better I'm not having sex either and I wont be able to for at least another 6 weeks, maybe even longer. What's worse than a pregnant woman pumped full of hormones? A hormonal pregnant woman who can't have sex that's what! Hopefully you two will spark a fire when your parents go on vacation. I've got a good feeling about it. Take the quad out for a spin in the corn field! Do what Storked does, send him a dirty text message. Or even better, whisper something dirty in his ear when your parents are near, but not with in hearing distance... that might be a little awkward. Live on the edge! Sooner or later he's going to give in, he's a man!

Storked- Happy to see you on. Are you excited to be moving? You're going to have so much fun exploring. 

Sweetz- I hope you're feeling a bit better. I'm not sure I've ever had a sinus infection. Have you ever tried a Neti pot? I used that religiously when I was pregnant with my son. 

Army- Happy to hear you're not having trouble today. Let's hope it stays that way. Cramping is no fun, I know. Just relax and kick your feet up!

Shefali- Where are you? I hope you're healing well and I really do miss you!

MnJ- Where are you favorite?!?!

Bama, Never, Hopestruck, Hisgrace, Lisa, Baybee, and ALL the other ladies I haven't seen in awhile.. I hope things are going well for you all! I miss seeing you and hearing about your updates. =]


----------



## Aspe

Storked..so since OPK did not work for you, how did you check to see if you were ovulating? I check my cervix but where I'm new at this, I'm not sure if it's open. All I know is it is high and soft. As for the cm, I have not yet seen the egcm, and supposedly this is seen around ovulation time, so I guess I'm not ovulating.


----------



## MnJ

Hi girls! I'm here, Fav Janelle! Yesterday was a ROUGH day at work. It is a family run company. The owner is my great uncle... He's married to my gma's sister. Their 2 kids also work there, of course. I'm waaaaaay down the totem pole. I'm just a paper pusher. Anyway, yesterday they fired the President and the general manager! Out of the blue, of course we peons knew nothing. They had a cop there as escort and everything. The pres's wife had to come get him as he was provided a company vehicle and of course couldn't take it. So she came in screaming and yelling and calling the family names. The pres started telling the owner off and stuff. I was at my desk just freaking shaking and sobbing. It was horrible. It was sad cuz I liked both that got fired but the screaming and yelling really upset me. I was getting so upset my belly started hurting. Had to make myself calm down. Had a horrible headache the rest of the day. 

Now, I have a waaaay tmi topic and question so if u are easily grossed out or offended, stop reading now! So my DB has been deathly afraid of having sex. He's scared it'll hurt the baby. Before last night we've had sex once since I found out I was pregnant a month ago! So all of a sudden he's wound up and craving some Misty hee hee. (that's me Btw haha) So we mess around then start doing the deed and it hurts! I'm like wtf? It felt swollen in there and the more we went the worse it got! No matter how much he wet it, it just didn't help. At the end he said he was barely getting halfway in. I know that's way too much tmi but I've never experienced this. It doesn't hurt otherwise. No itching, no burning, no icky discharge like a yeast infection. Didn't know there was an issue til in the moment. I googled it of course and read it happens with pregnancy due to the excess blood flow to your belly and that area, things can be swollen. I didn't have anything of the sort with my other 2 pregnancies! Has anybody experienced this or have any guidance? It's freaking me out! On top of it sucks that my DB is finally wanting to get his groove on again and I can't! Should I call the dr??


----------



## Krissy485

Mnj- its def a good quesiton for the ob but i think it is all a hormonal thing. i had something like that with one pregnancy and it finally eased up but i didnt do anything special....good luck wish i could help more! sucks about what happened work..did you ever find out what they did?

Sweetz- i made chilli the other night! i LOVE my crock pot! i hate making dinner after a long day so i love making dinner in the morning and lettign it cook all day. i am always looking for new recipes for it. tomorrow is beef flank steaks!

Army- YAY for feeling better! hope it stays that way.

Storked- yeah its been a rough go of it....needless to say i am not too subtle about it anymore to him!

Janelle-i dont think he deserves quad sex lol....but always thanks for the ideas!

AFM-sorry battery died in camra so have to load pics tomorrow....got kids bathed and in bed and i think i will head that way soon...we will see lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Mnj no such thing as tmi here. As for the soreness....even though DH and I haven't done it much, he is scared too lol, it hurt a bit. I asked ob, it is hormonal and the fact more blood is flowing to that area which make it quite tender.it eases up after a few weeks (or so I heard). Still let your ob know.


----------



## momoflove

im going for july ..getting everything set as im on af as we speak ..hey anyone ever tried that fertile tea?


----------



## Storked

Aspe, I generally just guess but high and soft is a sign of fertility so I would say you are fertile right now :)

Welcome, momoflove! What is the tea? Is it herbal? :flower:

Janelley, I am excited I guess. A little sad to be in the same state as my family but just far enough away to ever see them.*


----------



## armymama2012

Those of you with the fruit ticker, which date did you use?


----------



## Sweetz33

armymama2012 said:


> Those of you with the fruit ticker, which date did you use?

Edd...although forgot my log in info to change it to the correct edd haha


----------



## janelleybean

Army- I used my LMP because I don't have an EDD yet. 

Sweetz- I don't think you need to log in to set up a ticker. I don't remember signing up for mine. 

MnJ- That sounds painful! I don't remember that happening, but holy ouch! I would talk to your doctor about it, I'm sure it's normal, but maybe he/she knows of some tricks to help? Best of luck.. ouch! ouch! ouch!

Krissy- Hey, if it gets you some, any sex is good sex!

Momoflove- Welcome to the thread. I've never even heard of the tea. Have you tried it?


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh well then ill make a new one haha! The chili (as good as it was) was a bad idea...now i have heartburn and the "bubbles" lol oh and I noticed another wives tale that point to boy....the dark line on belly...mine is starting to show and it goes above my belly button. Hmmm......


----------



## janelleybean

I thought of another wives tale earlier today when I was brutally hacking the lilac bush, but I've completely forgot. =/ SOrry... I'll try to remember, but for now, I'm off to bed. I'm beat! Tomorrow we tackle the dreaded fireplace ...It's starting to get cold here.. gotta get that giant hole of disappointment fixed up other I we're going to paying to heat the outside this winter.


----------



## MnJ

Krissy485 said:


> Mnj- its def a good quesiton for the ob but i think it is all a hormonal thing. i had something like that with one pregnancy and it finally eased up but i didnt do anything special....good luck wish i could help more! sucks about what happened work..did you ever find out what they did?
> 
> Sweetz- i made chilli the other night! i LOVE my crock pot! i hate making dinner after a long day so i love making dinner in the morning and lettign it cook all day. i am always looking for new recipes for it. tomorrow is beef flank steaks!
> 
> Army- YAY for feeling better! hope it stays that way.
> 
> Storked- yeah its been a rough go of it....needless to say i am not too subtle about it anymore to him!
> 
> Janelle-i dont think he deserves quad sex lol....but always thanks for the ideas!
> 
> AFM-sorry battery died in camra so have to load pics tomorrow....got kids bathed and in bed and i think i will head that way soon...we will see lol

No not really sure why it all went down. I know there's been bad blood with the president cuz he butted heads with the kids. I was totally floored by the general manager being let go tho. She was hired by the pres so maybe they felt she was loyal to him. Idk. It was just sad and things are going to be so out of whack for a while without them.


----------



## MnJ

armymama2012 said:


> Those of you with the fruit ticker, which date did you use?

I think I used lmp since the stupid u/s tech wouldn't do measurements to date it. She said they go by lmp. What BS!


----------



## Sweetz33

MnJ said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Those of you with the fruit ticker, which date did you use?
> 
> I think I used lmp since the stupid u/s tech wouldn't do measurements to date it. She said they go by lmp. What BS!Click to expand...

Thats bull bc my bean is edd march 3...but if they went by lmp it would be march 13. Maybe at your 12 week they will change their mind.

Going to update tickers tomorrow after my U/S...


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Those of you with the fruit ticker, which date did you use?
> 
> I think I used lmp since the stupid u/s tech wouldn't do measurements to date it. She said they go by lmp. What BS!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats bull bc my bean is edd march 3...but if they went by lmp it would be march 13. Maybe at your 12 week they will change their mind.
> 
> Going to update tickers tomorrow after my U/S...Click to expand...

Does your ticker match how far along WTE says you are?


----------



## Sweetz33

Wte?


----------



## armymama2012

WhattoExpect.com. I use the due date calculator on whattoexpect.com and on babycenter.com but they dont agree.

Having pressure on my lower right side of abdomen and when I was laying in bed I was checking for gas bubbles in my stomach and every time i touched my left side I would get a sharp pain just under my ribs on the right. Getting a bad headache now and my shoulders are hurting.


----------



## Aspe

Storked..my cervix has been high and soft now, for I'd say, at least a week. I can feel the opening but I don't know if it is a clear opening or if when I push/feel (to determine if hard or soft) I somehow move the skin, so therefore, can feel the opening. Omg..that sounds so confusing..if this makes sense, what is your opinion? Anyone else can offer thoughts as well :) 

I have been wondering, is it possible, where I only get a period every two months, that I ovulate longer?

When I ovulate, I would release two eggs instead of one? Or maybe not because maybe only my left eggs, for example, are no good. Hence, no period every month. Thinking out loud.

To all the ladies who check their cm, did everyone notice ewcm during/before ovulation? I have not yet experienced this, so either I did not yet ovulate or I don't experience ewcm. Also, through research I've read that you are suppose to check cm first thing in the morning, before you even pee. Is this accurate?


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh army...I used what the OB told me :)

Aspe, when I did check, I never really got EWCM. The one time I used OPK I didn't have EWCM when it gave me the smiley face.

On a super spectacular note............I FELT THE BABY KICK/PUNCH FOR THE 1ST TIME TODAY!!!!!!! :happydance: I was sitting there minding my own business and something felt very odd. I was like wow...that was weird. So I put my hand where I felt it, and bam....it did it again! I called DH and he got so excited lol he said I'm feeling your tummy as soon as I get home to see if baby does it for me lol

I think the reality has really hit in. Seeing how big baby has gotten on the us yesterday, combined with the kick/punch today. I really hope they can tell gender tomorrow!! Today is a good day. Got tons of well needed sleep, sugar is back to normal (for me) and no sinus pressure (Ty antibiotics).


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! Sweetz, have DH try this...when I was pregnant with my son my DH would push gently with two fingers on the spot where I last felt movement and most of the time that inspired baby to keep moving!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'll have to try that! :) Thanks!


----------



## lisalee1

Army- I'll have to try that too. Although baby has been very active today. 

Sweetz- YAY to the baby movement. Very exciting!


----------



## armymama2012

Sweetz33 said:


> I'll have to try that! :) Thanks!

Put your darn ticker back up!


----------



## armymama2012

lisalee1 said:


> Army- I'll have to try that too. Although baby has been very active today.
> 
> Sweetz- YAY to the baby movement. Very exciting!

Welcome.


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwww man...that means I have to get up and go to the computer lol fine............lol


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh....my left nipple is super sore right now but not the right one, hmmm...


----------



## MnJ

Yay for babies moving! That is so exciting! So happy for u Sweetz, Lisa and Never! Can't wait to get there!


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- YAY for feeling baby! Like i said before what worked for me was putting something super cold on my stomach the baby always kicked it or tried to get away from it lol..then dh would put his warm hand in the same spot and would get kicked...oh i miss those days!!!!! 

oh and today when i asked him if he thought any more about my proposal he goes what are you talking about i said another try at a baby.....he goes well i still need to pray about it some more...ok ladies i dont think he actually prays but at least he had a smile on his face when he said it and did not ignore the question so i think progress!!!! all you prego ladies are really making me want another one!


----------



## armymama2012

I just went pee and had some sharp pain near my left hip while peeing. I also have a headache and slight lower backache? Is this a cause for concern?


----------



## Sweetz33

Just for you Army....Put my tickers back up. I put EDD as the 9th as that is what I got at 12 weeks. I will ask tomorrow for a exact EDD instead of them giving me 3 different ones hha


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow do I miss alot!! Just a quickie..

Sweetz: YAYYYY for feeling the baby quickening(moving). And DH sounds so excited ab it, which is a great thing!! Glad your sugar and everything is back to normal.

Armymama: I'm loving that ticker ma'am, Congrats on your bun in the oven! I had back ache, it's normal during pregnancy.

HisGrace:?Still praying for ya, and missing ya.

MnJ: Wow 8 weeks already!! You're almost in 2nd trimester!!

Shefali: Hope you're recovering.

Hi Lisa, Janelleybean. Lpjkp, Garfie, Aspe, catchbabydust, Bama, BayBeeEm, Stork, And to all the others I missed.

AFM: Like Lisa, my baby is always moving. I caught on to his/her pattern. He/she tends to move alot early in the morning around 6am-7:30am, if I'm lying down. My DH put his ear to my stomach and couldn't distinguish the difference btwn my stomach andcthe baby which I think was sooo obvious. But I guess I would know the feeling Bc it's my body. O and ab the midwives ab the linea nigra, i read that too ab if the line goes all the way up pass your belly button you're having a boy, well both my friends linea nigra went all the way up pass the belly button and they popped out girls. I'm Through with wives tales, it's time to know my baby sex:wacko: 

P.s.: o yea I'm having horrible sciatica in my sleep! And I'm always urinating and o yes...Either my DH is being stingy with giving me the goods once a wk OR im horny all the time now....and I do not like it!! I thought I was going to go through my whole nine months w/o DTD, guess my hormones had something else in mind...and it has to do with the big "O" :blush:

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never When do you get your gender scan? I have mine tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Aspe, it could be that your ovaries take longer to release the egg so your body gives off signs of fertility longer? Once the egg is released though it only has so much time before it starts to break down. At least that is my understanding :hugs:
But I had a friend do IVF and it took her longer to release eggs than they thought it would


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Never When do you get your gender scan? I have mine tomorrow :happydance:

I wish I knew so I could tell you Sweetz. But Bc DH and I moved I had to switch OBs, which I have to get my medical records released and transferred to my new OB which tool a Week. So comes tommorrow, they should have had time to go over all my history and get me in for my 18th wk appt. and hopefully itll be an u/s , genderscan. Until then, I'm rooting for your boy Sweetz on tommorrow!!


----------



## Sweetz33

nevergivingup said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Never When do you get your gender scan? I have mine tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> I wish I knew so I could tell you Sweetz. But Bc DH and I moved I had to switch OBs, which I have to get my medical records released and transferred to my new OB which tool a Week. So comes tommorrow, they should have had time to go over all my history and get me in for my 18th wk appt. and hopefully itll be an u/s , genderscan. Until then, I'm rooting for your boy Sweetz on tommorrow!!Click to expand...

With a new OB I would think they would do an US. I'm so excited! I'm going to be alone though :(


----------



## nevergivingup

I'm hoping so to Sweetz, that they automatically do an U/s. I'm sorry you have to go alone..BUT you'll know something he dosent....and it'll be fun to let him guess for days or surprise him if you get u/s pics. My DH is starting a new job so I'm sure he'll have to wrk, but I'm sure he's going to be to nosey of wanting to know to even go to work.


----------



## Sweetz33

I think he will call me in the middle of it and say "well???" Lol ooooo and guess what? My mom found out I'm craving steak, but don't get paid until Friday....she is sending me $50 so I can buy steaks! Yummmmmmm! How awesome is that!


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> I think he will call me in the middle of it and say "well???" Lol ooooo and guess what? My mom found out I'm craving steak, but don't get paid until Friday....she is sending me $50 so I can buy steaks! Yummmmmmm! How awesome is that!

Sweetz I ate a disgusting amount of steak when I was pregnant with my son. Eww... just the thought of it makes me want to throw up. I'm still calling it... BOY!

I never got the line on the belly, but I got a hell of a lot of stretch marks in the last 8 weeks of pregnancy I thought I was free and clear and then BAM, I was hit with the road map. They have faded a bit, they use to really bother me, but now I just tell my son, "this one is from when you first opened your eyes, and this one was from when I first felt you kick, and this one is from when your heart began to beat..." He really enjoys hearing it, so I enjoy them too.


----------



## nevergivingup

Yeah that sounds like what my DH would do if he couldn't make it. And YAYYY for Getting a prego fix!! I craved pickles this week and ate a whole jar by myself....talk ab greedy!

Krissy: YAAAY FOR PROGRESS. DON'T PAY US PREGO WOMEN ANY MIND, we'll ramble on and on...don't worry you'll be rambling with us soon enough!


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray. Went to ER today for sharp pain on my left side. Ultrasounds were inconclusive but they said it could be an ectopic pregnancy or a large cyst on my left ovary. Going back on Wednesday for HCG check and probably on Friday for follow-up ultrasound. I don't want to have to end a pregnancy I worked for a year for!


----------



## Sweetz33

Prayers sent your way Army!! I have a cyst on my left ovary that causes me severe pain at times.


----------



## janelleybean

Oh no army! I hope evrything goes alright. I was a little suspicious after I read about your shoulder pain. Could be nothing though. My fingers are crossed and I'm thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

Noooooooo!! Oh man... I hope everything is ok army. Why do u have to wait til Friday? Til further along? Will hcg test tell them something?


----------



## garfie

Army - Aw hun - why are they making you wait that long? - and can you not just go and have a HCG test? BIG :hugs: coming your way:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:

Sweetz - Good luck at your scan for you little girl:winkwink:


AFM - CD 19 - 5DPO - bleeding - temp drop - totally gutted. I don't get to POAS Happy Halloween to me you mean old witch:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Wait Garfie are you saying AF came early? :hugs:


----------



## MnJ

A green olive!


----------



## nevergivingup

O no Army, im so sorry that you're going through this, im hoping everything turns out just fine. Docs. love to claim cyst or ectopic. They claimed a cyst for me and it ended up being another baby. Don't lose hope just yet. 

Garfie: ugghhh, stupid witch! I'm sorry she got you again, but don't worry you can have a Thanksgiving or better Christmas BFP!!!! and what a wonderful story that will be!!! 

Sweetz: GL on your exciting day today!!!

Stork: I'm so glad you're bk!!

BabyBeeEm and Bama: Where are yal ladies!!!???

AFM: DOCTOR APPT. on WEDNESDAY @ 2:15pm for an U/S and Lab Work!!!! YAYYYYYYY WEDNESDAY CANNOT GET HERE SOON ENOUGH!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

MnJ you're 9wks already!!!! You are ab to pass me!!!! CONGRATS MA'AM!!!!

O and Hi AngelSerenity!!! I miss you!!


----------



## Aspe

Army..so sorry to hear :( hoping it all turns out good and there is a healthy baby growing :) Friday is such a long time to wait..is there any other doctors you can go see, whom may be able to get you in faster?

Garfie..oh noo..that friggen af. Still hoping for you though :) as for me, I only got about 6 chances a year to get prego as for the past little while I have only been getting af every other month. We don't like to have af, but at least when I had it every month, it was a reassurance to me that I was ovulating every month :(

Sweetz.. Awaiting your ultrasound results, impatiently lol

AFM..nothing much going on here. My OPK was the darkest yet, yesterday. I don't know if I will get a chance to do another one today, or I might have to wait until tomorrow. I am debating on getting the digital ones, rather than trying to determine the lines.


----------



## MnJ

Never - passing u ha! Ur so silly! Can't wait for ur u/s wed! Do u have a premonition of what ur having? 

Sweetz - anxiously waiting! 

Sure wish Oct 23rd would get here for my next scan. It's so long to wait to know if my little blob is growing into a healthy baby!


----------



## Sweetz33

Growl....this has to be a boy damnit...wouldn't uncross their damn legs! Have another appointment scheduled for the 16th.....*facepalm*


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, haha!


----------



## MnJ

Oh maaaaaan Sweetz! But hey, another chance to see ur baby!


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - It's a shy girl :winkwink:

Never - U/s Wednesday - not long to go now:flower:

Army - Aw hun still sending BIG:hugs:

Storked - Yep looks like the witch is here well early (5DPO) - would like to say spotting but don't think it is - only when I go to the loo - red not pinkish/brown - oh well just when I thought my body was playing fair - another curve ball:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz..shitty deal, but like mnj said, another chance to see your baby :)

AFM..did a cervix check and my cervix is the highest I ever felt it. So high I can barley feel it, little lone sweep around my cervix. That said, it's high and soft. It's almost like it's blending in with the vagina walls, if that makes any sense. Is this normal? As for cm, wet and some lotion like.


----------



## Storked

Sounds fertile Aspe.

Garfie, aw no :(


----------



## janelleybean

Good morning ladies!

Army- I hope you're feeling better. Has the pain gone away at all? I agree that Friday does seem like a long time to wait if it is an ectopic, but I'm not a doctor, I don't know how these things work. I just hope it turns out to be nothing and you have a healthy pregnancy. 

Sweetz- I'm so sad. I thought for sure I would wake up this morning to see you found out you're having a boy. WFT?! I agree with MnJ at least you get another chance to see your baby.

MnJ- Awe, I'm so excited for you that you're an Olive! Now you can say Olive juice! to you're little olive. (when reading lips it looks like 'I love you')

Garfie- No bueno on the bleeding, but I am confused as well. Did your period start 5 DPO? So it started really early? 

Aspe- I really hope you're ovulating and you can conceive this cycle. Best of luck to you, my fingers are crossed.

HI STORKED!!

AFM- I woke up this morning not feeling pregnant at all. My boobs no longer hurt. I can't help but worry over nothing. I haven't had any nausea spells in the last few days either. Thursday could not get here quick enough. I hate feeling worried all the time. It's really depressing.


----------



## Storked

Prayers that all is well Janelley. Thinking sticky thoughts for you


----------



## garfie

Janelley - I'm confused to - no warning nothing:cry: was making the kids breakfast this morning and thought oops I've wet myself:wacko: but I hadn't:cry: yep 5DPO according to FF - it hasn't got heavier but it has got lighter so I'm assuming it's the witch - Happy Halloween!

Symptoms come and go in early pregnancy - everything is fine I'm sure, we all can't wait to see another cute scan pic too:flower:

Mnj - An olive -:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Jane....I'm sure everything is fine. I had days in the beginning I felt "normal"...still have them. :)

Today started good now it's poopy. Lol! Splitting headache but need to go grocery shopping. I have a huge pimple.....on my freaking butt of all places...wtf?! Hurts to sit down....growl....not sure I really need to be dealing with people right now....tried to take a nap but of course all the pets said "Ooooo mama's trying to sleep, time to tear up shit and make a lot of noise" grumble grumble growl....


----------



## MnJ

Garfie - that's waaaaaay too short of a cycle! Doesn't seem right... 

Janelley - Dont worry! I know easier said than done right? I'm a worrier all the time too. I've had moments where I was poking my boobs going wth? Why don't they hurt then later in the evening BAM! Oh yeah, there they are... Ouch... lol. Can't wait for your u/s! 

Aspe - hope ur gettin busy, girl! :sex:

Storked - where are u at in ur cycle?


----------



## Storked

MnJ, either ovulating or in the TWW I reckon. Not checking on it too much.


----------



## garfie

Mnj - I know check out my chart - I've put it as spotting so I don't have to start a new cycle - but it's way heavier than just spotting. This is my 5 cycle since DNC surely my body would be back to normal? - The only month I appear to have O the witch flies in :cry:

I'm so confused any one got any ideas?:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Garfie, I have read that Vitex can lengthen luteal phase. Maybe that would help?


----------



## armymama2012

Well it might be sooner than Friday but still waiting on the lady to call and actually schedule the next ultrasound. According to what I read, you cant really tell if its ectopic until 5-6 weeks and I'm only 4 weeks and 1 day now. In order to confirm ectopic have to have good HCG numbers but negative external ultrasound. I nearly cried from the pain of the internal ultrasound last night. 

The pain has worn down but I still get it occasionally. Hoping it doesn't come back.
Ugh....well now we found out that we have to pay $1000 to get the car fixed because we drove too long without an oil change. Basically means living off of as little money as we can bare and selling everything we dont use.


----------



## kanicky73

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't checked in for a while. I was starting to obsess again and that totally defeats the purpose of trying to take a relaxed approach. I started good last month but then got all sorts of poas crazy in the tww? I'm gonna try and lay low this two. I am 1 dpo today and have to stop obsessing. I will for sure check back in with all my ladies and let everyone know either way. 

On a quick note. Army I'm praying everything is ok. 

Janelle don't freak honey I had a lot of days in the beginning with all three of my kids that I stopped feeling pregnant. And then all of a sudden the day I started my 2 nd trimester I got hit with symptoms with a vengeance. Just try and enjoy no symptoms for a bit. Praying for u as well!

Hi storked! Hope you're good too. 

Sweets that little stinker. HE wants it to be a surprise!

Hello to all the other ladies. Hope all of you are well!


----------



## janelleybean

Thanks Ladies. I'm trying not to think about it too much. The one thing that is cheering me up a bit, but not THAT much, is I now have a pooch that I can't suck in. I know it's too early to be my uterus, so I'm guessing it's my insides shifting around, but that sounds promising right? Shifting insides mean growing uterus? I've heard with your second baby you show a lot quicker. Not too sure how true this is, but I'm hoping that's the case with me. Either that or I'm gaining weight too quickly. I'm still sticking with all the weight that I have gained is all in my BB's. So far, I'm up 5 lbs. :blush: and you can definitely see that in my chest.


----------



## Aspe

Garfie..could it possibly be implantation bleeding?

Ok, I got some questions.
Sunday evening around 10:00 cervix was high and soft
Monday morning around 11:00 cervix high, soft. And blending in the walls
Monday afternoon around 1:00 cervix high and soft, but don't feel like it's blending anymore

If I was fertile, can it be over that fast? Also, during fertile lasts about 5 days, but ovulation only lasts 12-24 hours. Why of such difference? Like if your fertile for 5 days but only ovulate for several hours, then? :| 
Also, I know this may sound weird, but how many times would you recommend bd? As much as possible? I heard it takes 2 days for a mans sperm account to build up.


----------



## Aspe

Janelley..I know it can be worrisome, but like you said, you definitely have the physical symptoms. I'm sure all is well and your sweet pea is growing :)


----------



## garfie

Aspe - I hope it is - but somehow I doubt it everyone says its pink and light not mine :( I suppose all I can do is wait until tomorrow and see what my temperatures bring - probably more confusion:haha:

I hope you get some answers soon too - I always had a very short surge and my body often geared up to O but didn't:cry: This month I was so excited that everything was working again - but now it looks like I'm broken:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Krissy485

Army and Janelle- :hugs: to both of you!!!!! I hope everthing is fine you are my girls!!!!

Aspe- ok with the 5 day fertile window they talk about it is basically saying you could be fertile 2 days before ovulation, day of and two days after. So i am not sure how long your cycles are but lets say you have a 30day cycle so you would could backwards 14 days from CD30 so that would be CD17 and most likely the day you will ovulate. So they say you could be fertile also on CD15 and CD16 as well as CD 18 and CD19. Or if you have a 28 day cycle you would likely O on CD 15 and fetile window being CD13-CD17. This is because you could ovulate early or later.There are plenty of websites that you can put the average length of your cycle and it will tell you what your fertile window should be. Also it is better if the sperm is waiting for the egg rather than the egg waiting for the sperm. Once the egg is released it can live for 24-48 hours to be fetilized. For a normal healthy guy he will produce plenty of sperm to be able to BD once a day. For those with a low sperm count they say BD every other day. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Krissy485

Garfie- :hugs: I know how it can feel to have your body feel like it is broken! i have been trying for over a yr now to get pregnant with a healthy baby. when it took us from August last yr to Feb to get pregnant i felt like i was broken then. then when i had the blighted ovum in april i felt like i was broken once again. now with the early mc in august deffiantly starting to really feel like i am too broken to have another baby. Keep your chin up sweety and i pray it happens soon for you!


----------



## MnJ

Aspe - my guess would be because u could ovulate anytime during ur fertile Window and u have to have opportunities to get the spermies in there. They can live for like 3 days in u I believe so I'd think everyone other day bding would be good. I'm no expert tho! 

Janelle - I looked 3 years pregnant BEFORE I was pregnant so won't be able to tell on me for a looooong time! I have only gained a pound tho so far. 

Storked - do u have a day in mind u will test if no af? 

Kanicky - fingers crossed for u! 

Garfie - I was gonna suggest implantation bleeding too but ur thinking too heavy for that. Idk, might be good conversation for Dr tho if it really is af.


----------



## janelleybean

Ugh... RANT ALERT!

I just got off the phone with the cell phone company. They irritate the crap out of me sometimes. They told me that I couldn't change anything on the account because it was in my husbands name and I didn't have some stupid authorization ID code to do so. So, I called and asked my husband and he had no idea what I was talking about. I went online and found the code and called them back and they told me they couldn't help me because I wasn't my husband. WTF? I requested to speak to a manager and the guy was such a jerk and refused to transfer me. I flipped out and finally got to speak with a manager.After ripping him a new one he said he could help me, but the authorization ID code I had was the wrong one and in order to change it they needed to speak to my husband, so I hopped on the internet and changed it over the internet. I told them I changed it myself and they needed to refresh their system in order for it to recognize. After raised voices back and forth, I finally got somewhere and got the stupid voice mail on my phone fixed. I get so pissed when someone tells me that can't do anything unless they speak with my husband. I'M HIS WIFE! I KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT HIM! ..You know if they speak with my husband he is going to say, "I don't know talk to my wife, I just pay the bills" 

The best part of the whole fiasco, was while I was sitting there yelling at the cellphone guy, my son is in the back ground yelling, "Yea Mama!! Alright!!" LOL 

On a plus side, my BBs are hurting. I'm confidant again!! I'm not sure I would have been able to get anywhere with the cell phone company with out an extra boost of hormones. =]


----------



## Sweetz33

wow Jane....i had it in with my cell phone company as well! bad call on their part bc im more grouchy today then a PMSing grizzly with a toothache! I have an all inclusive plan that I have been on for a year now. It included unlimited everything. Or so I thought. Apparently, even though my receipts say everything is included, social networking, navigation and unlimited emails are not anymore. Umm.....what? That was the reason I bought a touch screen freaking android phone. It included all that for 5$ more. Well, I no longer have that, have the same crap as the $45 plan...but still need to pay the extra 5$...why? Because my phone is an ANDROID phone, not a "normal" phone....wow...so I am paying extra per month to have an android with no capabilities, except the net which is slow as sin, and a touch screen that barely works half the time. Not to mention when I got my new number, it was someone else's old number and I'm getting calls from friggin teenagers in the middle of the night. When I asked for a different one, they wanted to charge me to change it! They offered to put a block on numbers not in phone book, but that is a monthly fee as well!!!! ArrrGGGHHHHH!!! Today is just not my day....


----------



## janelleybean

hahaha is it cricket?


----------



## bamagurl

Ladies sure was a lot to read! I tried my hardest to catch up! 

Army~ I hope everything is okay! I know when you start having pains and all you get worried. I hope that it is nothing other than just odd & in pains & that baby is okay.

Jane~ I am sure that everything is okay. I can certainly understand the worry though, but it sounds good since your ta-tas starting hurting again! 

Sweetz~ UGH I hate that little baby kept his/her legs crossed! I can't wait to find out if all of yall thinking boy are right haha! 

Never, Lisa, BaybeeEm~ I hope that everything is going okay with you ladies!

AFM~ I have been feeling so super sick! I have decided that I am going to celebrate this baby! If something happens like last time it will happen whether I keep it a secret or share with everyone! So I am going to be happy & share with this everyone! 

I attached one of our ultrasound pics from Friday! Thought everyone might like to see little baby pics!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MnJ

Awesome bamagurl!


----------



## Krissy485

Janelle-OMG I HATE that!!! I get the same freaking run around on crap! We had uverse for a while and one time my husband actually called to talk to them and they asked for the code well he said hang on let me ask my wife...LMAO all the freaking times i have to argue with them bc it is in my husbands name the one time he calls he has to ask me for how to even access the account. billing companies are soo stupid!!! i mean come one what husband actually pays the bills and deals with the crap? its only us women who can bitch enough to get something done! lol and my husband says the same thing he just makes the money and hands it over to me to pay the bills.
oh and yay for feeling preggers again! still cant wait for u/s!

Sweetz- once again stupid cell phone companies...grrr.....also just where are these u/s pics from today? just bc little bugger didnot let you see if its a boy or girl does not mean we still dont want to see the little one!

Bama-wonderful pic! 

afm- went to chrioprator today for the first time in forever and when i called they did not tell me, even though i told them who my insurance was, that i would have to pay for the first visit and then insurance paid for the rest. WTF! called my insurance after i got home and yeppers that true even the lady on the phone thought it was stupid bc you have to have the evaluation to even have adjustment visits but insurance wont pay for it stupid. at least the place i chose is supper nice and said that normaly they charge 150 for first visit but will charge me 75 and i can just pay when i can. not so bad just wish i had known up front. but i need to go my back is so messed up and hopefully by getting adjusted it will help with my headaches and migraines. 

oh and here is that zomibe pic!
 



Attached Files:







me and ava.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 3









joshy jamie.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Krissy485

My dad did my daughter's makeup...lol...she looks more like a dead panda bear than a zombie....i did mine and the boy's


----------



## janelleybean

Krissy485 said:


> My dad did my daughter's makeup...lol...she looks more like a dead panda bear than a zombie....i did mine and the boy's

That made me laugh so hard. You're kids are so cute! I hope you guys had fun.


AND I AGREE!!!! SWEETZ- WHERE ARE THESE PICTURES!?!


----------



## MnJ

Too cute Krissy!


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks MNJ! Hows that baby cooking?

Janelle- I TRIED to tell my dad he was doing it wrong but i only said it once i didnt have the heart to tell him how bad it looked he was trying lol.... but i mean come one she is adorable no matter what lol


----------



## MnJ

Hopefully well done, krissy! Har har

Where is shefali? And lpkjp? And angelserenity?


----------



## Sweetz33

No pictures this time....couldn't have a record of it bc of insurance reasons. They said if they counted this one, my insurance wouldn't cover another before 30 weeks. So it was a sneak peak of a baby being a butthead lol!! 2 more weeks ladies....*sigh* little brat keeps kicking me too. He is starting already. Yes I said he....my two girls kept still until 30 weeks when they just started running out of space, no ms, very laid back healthy pregnancies. This one...in constantly sick, ms up the wazoo.....cranky....lol

Krissy...too cute hehe


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- Well i gues its ok.....i mean not a lot of places would do that for ya! for me i just make big ol fat babies so i always got extra scans to see how big babies were getting...i loved it!

MNJ- i had to read that twice before i got it lmao... :dohh: blonde moment hahaha


----------



## Storked

MnJ, not sure when I will test yet. May not. 
As for lpjkp, I know she was on just the other day. But no idea where Shefali or angel serenity are :(


----------



## Storked

So I think I may take a break from the thread...


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> So I think I may take a break from the thread...

...But you just got back. I'm gonna miss you. :cry:


----------



## Storked

Janelley, just not feeling very motivated. Only 4 of you guys really reply to my stuff :-/

I will throw something in though just because it makes me so damned happy: I got my passport! Well, my new one with my married name :D sad to be missing my pretty Danish stamps but ah well


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> Janelley, just not feeling very motivated. Only 4 of you guys really reply to my stuff :-/
> 
> I will throw something in though just because it makes me so damned happy: I got my passport! Well, my new one with my married name :D sad to be missing my pretty Danish stamps but ah well

Sorry you aren't feeling as motivated but I am sure a break is good for us all at one point. We will miss you as always. Just enjoy your life.


----------



## janelleybean

Storked said:


> Janelley, just not feeling very motivated. Only 4 of you guys really reply to my stuff :-/
> 
> I will throw something in though just because it makes me so damned happy: I got my passport! Well, my new one with my married name :D sad to be missing my pretty Danish stamps but ah well

((sad face)) I'm going to bug you in pm if you go MIA for a bit, but I understand. I really try to answer everyone, but this thread moves so quickly.. it's so hard at times. 

That's cool you got your passport. My MIL has been trying to talk me into getting one. I think she secretly wants to plan a trip for all of us, but seriously it's such a chore flying just to Florida with our son... I can't imagine flying somewhere even farther.


----------



## Sweetz33

:cry::growlmad::cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sadangel::sadangel::hissy::hissy:

i shall sneak in like a :ninja: then :serenade: you with a beautiful song....

*sings* dooooooont leaaavvveeeee oh please oh please doooooooooont leeeeeeaaavvvveeeeeeeeeee!!

then you will be like :saywhat:

Don't leave Storked.......pwease *puppy dawg eyes*


----------



## janelleybean

Storked. maybe you should leave. I wanna see this sneaky preggo ninja serenading business.


----------



## Sweetz33

That is *totally* not hormones............cereally ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] know I will do it too....I have no shame....hell I admitted a few post back to a zit on my arse lol


----------



## janelleybean

LOL Buttne.


----------



## Krissy485

Storked- you would leave another nonprego alone here with all these other crazy A** hormonal prego ladies...well yeah i know there are others on here like me...but i missed you so much and now you gonna leave me? :cry: either way if you do pleae pm me now and again so that i know you are alive! love ya!!!

Sweetz- you made me LOL so bad...i wanna see the prego nija to!!!! and the signing i could hear it in my head!!!!!! LALALALALALALALA!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I like to refer to my growth lovingly as a "bimple" tyvm


----------



## Sweetz33

We are not all crazy ass hormonal prego ladies.....well I am...but I was a crazy ass hormonal non prego lady so the only thing that has changed is my waist size haha


----------



## Leather3280

Hi. My name is Lila my DH are going to ttc starting this month. I'm thinking of trying robitussin and eating lots of baby carrots to encourage cm. I will be restarting metformin since I have pcos. Depending on fertile cm I maybe using pre-seed. My cycles are usually 28-30 days. So I guess I'm pretty regular. Anyone have any suggestions? Dh and I tried 6yrs before our first pregnancy which ended in a missed miscarriage July 2010. Since than no luck but hoping for a bfp this cycle. Day 1 is today.


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- i forgot about that earlier!!!! i wanted to tell you had that same problem not too long ago...hurt sooooo bad i made DH pop it.....TMI and EWWWW i know lol...but a gross thing about us...he has a weird love of popping my zits for me no matter where they are...i dont know if that is good or bad...i think it is just bc he likes to hurt me lol


----------



## Sweetz33

My best advice is don't stress yourself out with the ttc....make sure to keep it fun :)


----------



## janelleybean

Sweetz33 said:


> I like to refer to my growth lovingly as a "bimple" tyvm

Hahahahaha :rofl:

forgive me for insulting the bimple


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy I dropped trow in front of DH and said get rid of it...he laughed and said give it a few days and I will....nothing says love like popping a bimple on your wife's buttocks.....haha


----------



## Sweetz33

You are forgiven................this time ;)


----------



## Krissy485

Lila- WELCOME :hi: I am so sorry about the fact it took you so long to get pregnant the first time and then have a mc. I am lucky enough to have 3 beautiful kids (if you look up higher you can see us dressed as zombies from this past weekend) but since then i have had 2 mc in the last yr of TTC our fourth and final. I really dont know much about PCOS so I wish i could be of more help. But one thing i do know is you could not have found a better group of ladies here! we have some that are as far as about 17weeks or so and others like me still TTC and every where in between. Feel free to comment on anything that is posted in here and with us there is no such thing as TMI. I hope you feel welcomed here and :dust: GL!


----------



## Sweetz33

*just an observation* 

She jumped on into the crazy pool as we are talking about bimples.......I think she knows there is no such thing as tmi 

Roflmao


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz- ugh how dare he not put you out of your missery!!!??? yeah my dh cant handle blood and what not but pimples are his thing lmao....and dont worry i am just as crazzy ass bitch as anyone here just ask my DH LMAO he would call me queen of the bitches..ok now is that good or bad? :shrug: dont know!


----------



## Krissy485

Sweetz33 said:


> *just an observation*
> 
> She jumped on into the crazy pool as we are talking about bimples.......I think she knows there is no such thing as tmi
> 
> Roflmao

LMAO that is EXACTLY what i was thinking when i wrote...she probably def thinks i am queen of the crazies....maybe i am....hahahhahahaha


----------



## Sweetz33

It is epically awesome Krissy :) ok speaking of DH.....gotta go get him from work lol oh and "it wasn't ready" I'm sure you understand....lol


----------



## Krissy485

go get ur dh...and no he wasnt ready lol


----------



## lisalee1

Janelly- try not to worry. It could be the calm before the storm- Morning sickness! I have definitely had times where I've felt less pregnant in early pregnancy. You can also expect to feel like that again around weeks 9-10. Just warning you early so you won't be in a panic :) 

Army- Sending positive thoughts your way. 

Sweetz- I had to laugh at your post about the baby being a boy b/c the legs were crossed. LOL! Too funny! 

Garfie- Sorry AF started. At least you get an early start on trying during the holiday season. 

Bama- YAY for the great pic! I'm sure you'll be you shocked at to see the development at your next US. 

Leather/Lila- Welcome! Sorry to hear that your 1st pregnancy ended in MC after 6 years. Have you had any medical checks done? HSG? Hormone tests? etc?
I haven't tried the Robitussin or anything. OPK (the internet cheapies) worked best for me. I have NO CM to speak of so I used pre-seed. I tried Fertile CM, but that never worked for me. I gave up after 1.5- 2 months. 

Aspe- I think you asked the question about cervical position right? The egg can be fertilized for 12-24 hours. After that, it starts to disintegrate. It's more beneficial to have sex the day before ovulation rather than after because it can take the sperm several hours to swim to where it should be. The day OF can work too. The day AFTER ovulation probably will not work unless you are one of the very few people who's egg MIGHT live longer than 24 hours. They say you have a 5 day window because that is when the cervix is open and the sperm can swim and wait for the egg to come out. During the rest of the month, the cervix is closed and the egg is not available for implantation. 

Storked- Sorry you're feeling ignored. Trust me, at times I have felt ignored too. Sometimes I have to post things twice before anyone responds! But maybe being off the thread for a while will hope you clear your head. Whatever works! Hope to see you back on soon. 

AFM- I've started the daunting task of putting together a baby registry. Well actually, I started a few weeks ago but I finally have more than 5 items on the registry as of yesterday! I was only going to do BabiesRUs, but when I saw how much cheaper some things were at Target, I couldn't resist setting one up there too. 

Hi to Krissy and the other ladies!


----------



## Krissy485

Lisalee- i loved doing baby regastries! I would get coupons from babies r us and target that would say if i opened up a regastry i could get like a $25 gift card..i was lik hell yeah! embrace it lol! Cant believe you are so far along!


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy485 said:


> Lisalee- i loved doing baby regastries! I would get coupons from babies r us and target that would say if i opened up a regastry i could get like a $25 gift card..i was lik hell yeah! embrace it lol! Cant believe you are so far along!

Sweet deal! I hope I get some coupons too! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> Sweetz- i forgot about that earlier!!!! i wanted to tell you had that same problem not too long ago...hurt sooooo bad i made DH pop it.....TMI and EWWWW i know lol...but a gross thing about us...he has a weird love of popping my zits for me no matter where they are...i dont know if that is good or bad...i think it is just bc he likes to hurt me lol

Krissy- I started that on my dH and he warned me because now every night before bed he gets pimples on my face or back (super painful) until I agree to what he wants me to do! I hate it but he says its preparing me for labor pain lol.


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz..my android is a piece of poop too and I just got it a couple of months ago. Apparently, the only smart phones to buy, according to a critique article, is samsung SIII and the iPhone. 

Baka..thanks for sharing the picture :)

Janelley..glad you are feeling better now :)

Krissy...such a cute picture :)

Storked..ohh noo, I'm going to miss you. But you got to do what you got to do :(

Army..where are you today

Leather..I thought I had pcos, so I got tested but everything came back normal. However, I only have my af every other month. The last two times it was 58 days and 63 days. Before then, i had it every month. It started going weird in april. How did they diagnose you, if you don't mind me asking? Sorry to hear about your miscarriage.

AFM, I don't really know when I ovulate so it makes it a bit difficult :(


----------



## armymama2012

lisalee1 said:


> Janelly- try not to worry. It could be the calm before the storm- Morning sickness! I have definitely had times where I've felt less pregnant in early pregnancy. You can also expect to feel like that again around weeks 9-10. Just warning you early so you won't be in a panic :)
> 
> Army- Sending positive thoughts your way.
> 
> Sweetz- I had to laugh at your post about the baby being a boy b/c the legs were crossed. LOL! Too funny!
> 
> Garfie- Sorry AF started. At least you get an early start on trying during the holiday season.
> 
> Bama- YAY for the great pic! I'm sure you'll be you shocked at to see the development at your next US.
> 
> Leather/Lila- Welcome! Sorry to hear that your 1st pregnancy ended in MC after 6 years. Have you had any medical checks done? HSG? Hormone tests? etc?
> I haven't tried the Robitussin or anything. OPK (the internet cheapies) worked best for me. I have NO CM to speak of so I used pre-seed. I tried Fertile CM, but that never worked for me. I gave up after 1.5- 2 months.
> 
> Aspe- I think you asked the question about cervical position right? The egg can be fertilized for 12-24 hours. After that, it starts to disintegrate. It's more beneficial to have sex the day before ovulation rather than after because it can take the sperm several hours to swim to where it should be. The day OF can work too. The day AFTER ovulation probably will not work unless you are one of the very few people who's egg MIGHT live longer than 24 hours. They say you have a 5 day window because that is when the cervix is open and the sperm can swim and wait for the egg to come out. During the rest of the month, the cervix is closed and the egg is not available for implantation.
> 
> Storked- Sorry you're feeling ignored. Trust me, at times I have felt ignored too. Sometimes I have to post things twice before anyone responds! But maybe being off the thread for a while will hope you clear your head. Whatever works! Hope to see you back on soon.
> 
> AFM- I've started the daunting task of putting together a baby registry. Well actually, I started a few weeks ago but I finally have more than 5 items on the registry as of yesterday! I was only going to do BabiesRUs, but when I saw how much cheaper some things were at Target, I couldn't resist setting one up there too.
> 
> Hi to Krissy and the other ladies!

We did Babies R Us and Target for our son. Only 1/3 of the stuff got bought but oh well. I worked at Babies R Us at the time so I got all the coupons we passed out, the ones we mailed out, and the extra 10% employee discount. I miss working there but it probably would have driven me crazy seeing preggo ladies all the time for the year we were trying. I always go there when we are back in IL though to get some good deals on clothes for our daughter off the clearance rack (especially skirts). 

I dont think anyone will throw me a baby shower for this one (not that I'd turn it down if they asked!) because we have most of my sons stuff still. All we basically need are the diapers, wipes, and newborn-3 months clothes. I really want to know the gender of the baby but DH wont be with me so there fore we will wait til the baby is born.


----------



## armymama2012

Aspe said:


> Sweetz..my android is a piece of poop too and I just got it a couple of months ago. Apparently, the only smart phones to buy, according to a critique article, is samsung SIII and the iPhone.
> 
> Baka..thanks for sharing the picture :)
> 
> Janelley..glad you are feeling better now :)
> 
> Krissy...such a cute picture :)
> 
> Storked..ohh noo, I'm going to miss you. But you got to do what you got to do :(
> 
> Army..where are you today
> 
> Leather..I thought I had pcos, so I got tested but everything came back normal. However, I only have my af every other month. The last two times it was 58 days and 63 days. Before then, i had it every month. It started going weird in april. How did they diagnose you, if you don't mind me asking? Sorry to hear about your miscarriage.
> 
> AFM, I don't really know when I ovulate so it makes it a bit difficult :(


I'm right here. Sorry if I haven't been answering many questions but neither DH or I have felt very good today and I keep going back upstairs to sleep hoping it will help.


----------



## Krissy485

OK just as i get my hopes up he is there to shoot them down......WTF... i am so F'n done with this back and forth bullshit! I want my husband to be a freaking husband and dont a freaking roommate bc that is how i feel lately....i am at the point that i cant even cry about it anymore bc i dont think he is even worth my tears. i think i might try to go to bed...i know half the reason i feel like i do right now is bc af is due friday but that is only maybe half...right now i just feel rejected and unloved and not worthy of his freaking time or energy....you were right sweetz why is that guys have a few good days then they are complete asses again? there is so much more i could write right now about how i feel but i wont...its too depressing...i just need sleep i think....maybe on the couch away from him....night :cry:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies. I can't believe how fast one falls behind in a single day. Ummmm, I can barely remember all of what I've read.

Storked - I know how you feel and it happens often in this thread. That said, I think it has a lot to do with ones ability to engage as much and frequently as others on the board. I find that the more I spend away then try to re-engage the less people acknowledge my comments or thoughts. I don't want you to leave though ... I really, really don't. Sighs

Bamagurl - Love the baby pic. What a great picture and I'm sure an even better feeling. I am too happy for you. 

Krissy - LOL at your baby looking like a dead panda after your father's attempt at making her a zombie. Too cute!

HisGrace - I would love to hear an update from you. 

Armymama - I sure hope all is well. I would think 4 weeks is kind of early to be certain of an ectopic. When they suspected mine the monitored by HCG levels closely. I'm praying your numbers double appropriately. 

Nevergivingup - I am doing well. Still playing the gracious host to my FIL and working like no man's business. Can't wait until I take some time off. I need some RnR!

MnJ, Aspe, Kanicky, Garfie, Lpjkjp and all of the other wonderful ladies I may have missed, how you're doing well in all that you do. 

Lisalsee - oh how I've missed thee! How are things with you?

AFM - I had my early scan to rule out an ectopic today. I saw my yolk sac and all of the other baby bits in my UTERUS today. I thought I would cry but all I could do was say "Glory be to God" ... I think my doctor was taken aback and just said "Yes!" lol. Morning sickness started Saturday night. Still super sleepy. I will have my follow up scan next week Friday to see his/her heartbeak. I am so excited!


----------



## armymama2012

Krissy485 said:


> OK just as i get my hopes up he is there to shoot them down......WTF... i am so F'n done with this back and forth bullshit! I want my husband to be a freaking husband and dont a freaking roommate bc that is how i feel lately....i am at the point that i cant even cry about it anymore bc i dont think he is even worth my tears. i think i might try to go to bed...i know half the reason i feel like i do right now is bc af is due friday but that is only maybe half...right now i just feel rejected and unloved and not worthy of his freaking time or energy....you were right sweetz why is that guys have a few good days then they are complete asses again? there is so much more i could write right now about how i feel but i wont...its too depressing...i just need sleep i think....maybe on the couch away from him....night :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sleep well Krissy.


----------



## Aspe

Oh no.....so sorry you had a hard, disappointing evening. I still do hope things get better, as it appeared that ways a few days ago. Sometimes it is better to say what you are thinking/feeling. We are here to listen and offer advice if you wish ..hugs..


----------



## BayBeeEm

Krissy485 said:


> OK just as i get my hopes up he is there to shoot them down......WTF... i am so F'n done with this back and forth bullshit! I want my husband to be a freaking husband and dont a freaking roommate bc that is how i feel lately....i am at the point that i cant even cry about it anymore bc i dont think he is even worth my tears. i think i might try to go to bed...i know half the reason i feel like i do right now is bc af is due friday but that is only maybe half...right now i just feel rejected and unloved and not worthy of his freaking time or energy....you were right sweetz why is that guys have a few good days then they are complete asses again? there is so much more i could write right now about how i feel but i wont...its too depressing...i just need sleep i think....maybe on the couch away from him....night :cry:

Krissy, I hate seeing you go through all of this. I wish your hubby would be just that, your husband. I dont get his distance, I mean he is hot one moment then cold the next. It really is frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

BayBeeEm said:


> Hello ladies. I can't believe how fast one falls behind in a single day. Ummmm, I can barely remember all of what I've read.
> 
> Storked - I know how you feel and it happens often in this thread. That said, I think it has a lot to do with ones ability to engage as much and frequently as others on the board. I find that the more I spend away then try to re-engage the less people acknowledge my comments or thoughts. I don't want you to leave though ... I really, really don't. Sighs
> 
> Bamagurl - Love the baby pic. What a great picture and I'm sure an even better feeling. I am too happy for you.
> 
> Krissy - LOL at your baby looking like a dead panda after your father's attempt at making her a zombie. Too cute!
> 
> HisGrace - I would love to hear an update from you.
> 
> Armymama - I sure hope all is well. I would think 4 weeks is kind of early to be certain of an ectopic. When they suspected mine the monitored by HCG levels closely. I'm praying your numbers double appropriately.
> 
> Nevergivingup - I am doing well. Still playing the gracious host to my FIL and working like no man's business. Can't wait until I take some time off. I need some RnR!
> 
> MnJ, Aspe, Kanicky, Garfie, Lpjkjp and all of the other wonderful ladies I may have missed, how you're doing well in all that you do.
> 
> Lisalsee - oh how I've missed thee! How are things with you?
> 
> AFM - I had my early scan to rule out an ectopic today. I saw my yolk sac and all of the other baby bits in my UTERUS today. I thought I would cry but all I could do was say "Glory be to God" ... I think my doctor was taken aback and just said "Yes!" lol. Morning sickness started Saturday night. Still super sleepy. I will have my follow up scan next week Friday to see his/her heartbeak. I am so excited!

Yeah, from what I read I'd have to be at least 5 weeks to rule out ectopic so they could clearly see something. I'm so happy you got to see your little sac and that its not an ectopic for you. Yay!


----------



## armymama2012

BayBeeEm said:


> Krissy485 said:
> 
> 
> OK just as i get my hopes up he is there to shoot them down......WTF... i am so F'n done with this back and forth bullshit! I want my husband to be a freaking husband and dont a freaking roommate bc that is how i feel lately....i am at the point that i cant even cry about it anymore bc i dont think he is even worth my tears. i think i might try to go to bed...i know half the reason i feel like i do right now is bc af is due friday but that is only maybe half...right now i just feel rejected and unloved and not worthy of his freaking time or energy....you were right sweetz why is that guys have a few good days then they are complete asses again? there is so much more i could write right now about how i feel but i wont...its too depressing...i just need sleep i think....maybe on the couch away from him....night :cry:
> 
> Krissy, I hate seeing you go through all of this. I wish your hubby would be just that, your husband. I dont get his distance, I mean he is hot one moment then cold the next. It really is frustrating. :hugs:Click to expand...

Whats your EDD? How far along are you?


----------



## HisGrace

Bama - congrats on seeing the hb. How lovely. :) And that is a great pic.

Baybee - good luck on your appt tomorrow - nevermind - i see you went today. so glad you got some confirmation.

Lisa - Yay for feeling the baby move. I am sure that is a wonderful feeling. 

Sweetz - argh on the gender scan. 

Army - I pray it's not an ectopic. 

Mnj - Happy olive day!

Garfie - Sorry about the witch. A fresh start and time to prepare for your bfp.

Janelle - sorry about those symptoms disappearing. I am sure everything is fine. Thursday will be here before you know it.

Krissy - Those pics are soooooo cute! I hope your hubby comes around to talking soon. I can understand your frustration.

Storked - Don't go! I haven't responded because i've been gone but i'm back. Yay for the passport. Tell hubby you'll just have to go back to all the places you already had stamps for so your passprt can be a complete representation of where you've been. LOL.

Leather - :wave: Welcome. I am so sorry for your loss. Can't wait to get to know you better.

AFM - I'm in Boston right now for a training. I miss DH and my own bed but I love that I can come up to my room at lunch to take a nap. As for the pregnancy, nothing new to report. Still spotting light brown to dark brown with small clots and my levels aren't doubling anymore. DH gets pretty upset when I bring it up but all I can tell him is that it's all going to work out in God's perfect timing. We will be parents when the time is right.


----------



## armymama2012

HisGrace said:


> Bama - congrats on seeing the hb. How lovely. :) And that is a great pic.
> 
> Baybee - good luck on your appt tomorrow
> 
> Lisa - Yay for feeling the baby move. I am sure that is a wonderful feeling.
> 
> Sweetz - argh on the gender scan.
> 
> Army - I pray it's not an ectopic.
> 
> Mnj - Happy olive day!
> 
> Garfie - Sorry about the witch. A fresh start and time to prepare for your bfp.
> 
> Janelle - sorry about those symptoms disappearing. I am sure everything is fine. Thursday will be here before you know it.
> 
> Krissy - Those pics are soooooo cute! I hope your hubby comes around to talking soon. I can understand your frustration.
> 
> 
> Storked - Don't go! I haven't responded because i've been gone but i'm back. Yay for the passport. Tell hubby you'll just have to go back to all the places you already had stamps for so your passprt can be a complete representation of where you've been. LOL.
> 
> Leather - :wave: Welcome. I am so sorry for your loss. Can't wait to get to know you better.
> 
> AFM - I'm in Boston right now for a training. I miss DH and my own bed but I love that I can come up to my room at lunch to take a nap. As for the pregnancy, nothing new to report. Still spotting light brown to dark brown with small clots and my levels aren't doubling anymore. DH gets pretty upset when I bring it up but all I can tell h is that it's all going to work out in God's perfect timing. We will be parents when the time is right.

Awww....HisGrace. My heart goes out to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: You are so strongt to be handling this the way you are. I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## lisalee1

BayBeeEm- That's a wonderful update!!!! Yolk sac is VERY PROMISING!!! You're on your way! :happydance:

Hisgrace- Glad you checked on us. I hope that everything works out OK. 

Krissy- Sorry your husband is not treating you well today. I hope that tomorrow is better.


----------



## Sweetz33

Krissy....I can relate....oh boy can I relate.....annoying as *bleep* 

BayBee...woooooooohooooooooooooooooooo

Um...shoot forgot what everyone else said hahaha dangit.....

I wonder if I can put the Samsung SIII on my baby registry heheh


----------



## janelleybean

I can't talk much because hubby needs to do his spanish homework. I will be in and out on my phone, but wanted to get the big stuff out of the way.

Leather- Welcome!!! I've never tried cough syrup but I know women who have had success. I tried a low dose aspirin before this BFP and was successful with that. Not sure if it helped or not.

Aspe- I don't any of us ladies REALLY know when we O, I think we just have a rough estimation. Sounds to me like you are in your fertile phase. BD BD BD!!! Fingers crossed for you! I really hope this is it for you!

Krissy- Pissy, Krissy. I hate reading that you're so unhappy with your hubby. I think it's about time he get hit in the head with a frying pan. No, I'm just kidding. Have you told him that you feel like a roommate rather than a wife? I really wonder if it's bothering him that you are living with your parents. I wouldn't want to get freaky in my in laws house. Especially if their room what right next to ours. Which is why I really think you need to take his ass out to the middle of no where and get it on!

Lisa- I had my registry through target as well. Only because I really liked the style. I think BabiesRus is really pricey and the only time I ever went there were to get Mam pacifiers and bottles. That's all my son would suck on. OMG, you're a sweet potato!! 

Army- I was told by my mom that you only get one baby shower, no matter how many kids you have. Well, considering it was all of her nutty friends at my baby shower, I'm still waiting for my own. I'm having a baby shower with this one, if I have to throw it my self and serve everyone oreo's and water. There will be a shower! As for your ultrasound yesterday, could they see anything? Even a gestational sack? I remember when I was pregnant with my son I had an ultrasound early on, but I remember how far along I was, but they could see a gestational sack. 

BaybeeEm- I've missed you! Where have you been?! You seem really close to me with your BFP. I got mine on Sept. 11th at 11DPO. When did you get yours? I'm going to the doctor this Thursday for a follow up ultra sound to see the heartbeat. I'm super nervous and excited at the same time.

Bama- I have told a lot of people that I'm pregnant, but I haven't blogged about it yet only because I'm afraid to. I think I will wait until I'm at least 12 weeks to blog about it. But I really wanted to share it with close family just so they could share the joy. I thought if I miscarried again, I would have one hell of a support system and a shoulder to cry on, rather than have to sit in my house and cry all day alone. Hope that makes sense. I told my in laws first... still haven't told anyone on my side yet. But my in laws are all knitters, so they were over the moon asking me what they could knit. It was kind of nice. 

Hisgrace- Oh how I have been thinking of you so much. I hope you're enjoying Boston. I'm so sorry to hear of the spotting continuing and your numbers aren't doubling anymore. I'm sending you a big :hugs: and I admire your positivity through this. You are amazing! 

Okay, I think I got everyone, but just in case I missed someone. I'M SORRY!! Storked, you better come back, and Sweetz, I hope your bimple isn't giving you trouble. You see you're SON is already being a pain in your ass. 

AFM- I'm tired and my boobs are really making up for lost time. They are really hurting now. I think I might try and put a heating pad on them... see if that helps. I seriously don't see why I complain about lost symptoms, because when they return I wonder why the hell was I bitching!


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> I can't talk much because hubby needs to do his spanish homework. I will be in and out on my phone, but wanted to get the big stuff out of the way.
> 
> Leather- Welcome!!! I've never tried cough syrup but I know women who have had success. I tried a low dose aspirin before this BFP and was successful with that. Not sure if it helped or not.
> 
> Aspe- I don't any of us ladies REALLY know when we O, I think we just have a rough estimation. Sounds to me like you are in your fertile phase. BD BD BD!!! Fingers crossed for you! I really hope this is it for you!
> 
> Krissy- Pissy, Krissy. I hate reading that you're so unhappy with your hubby. I think it's about time he get hit in the head with a frying pan. No, I'm just kidding. Have you told him that you feel like a roommate rather than a wife? I really wonder if it's bothering him that you are living with your parents. I wouldn't want to get freaky in my in laws house. Especially if their room what right next to ours. Which is why I really think you need to take his ass out to the middle of no where and get it on!
> 
> Lisa- I had my registry through target as well. Only because I really liked the style. I think BabiesRus is really pricey and the only time I ever went there were to get Mam pacifiers and bottles. That's all my son would suck on. OMG, you're a sweet potato!!
> 
> Army- I was told by my mom that you only get one baby shower, no matter how many kids you have. Well, considering it was all of her nutty friends at my baby shower, I'm still waiting for my own. I'm having a baby shower with this one, if I have to throw it my self and serve everyone oreo's and water. There will be a shower! As for your ultrasound yesterday, could they see anything? Even a gestational sack? I remember when I was pregnant with my son I had an ultrasound early on, but I remember how far along I was, but they could see a gestational sack.
> 
> BaybeeEm- I've missed you! Where have you been?! You seem really close to me with your BFP. I got mine on Sept. 11th at 11DPO. When did you get yours? I'm going to the doctor this Thursday for a follow up ultra sound to see the heartbeat. I'm super nervous and excited at the same time.
> 
> Bama- I have told a lot of people that I'm pregnant, but I haven't blogged about it yet only because I'm afraid to. I think I will wait until I'm at least 12 weeks to blog about it. But I really wanted to share it with close family just so they could share the joy. I thought if I miscarried again, I would have one hell of a support system and a shoulder to cry on, rather than have to sit in my house and cry all day alone. Hope that makes sense. I told my in laws first... still haven't told anyone on my side yet. But my in laws are all knitters, so they were over the moon asking me what they could knit. It was kind of nice.
> 
> Hisgrace- Oh how I have been thinking of you so much. I hope you're enjoying Boston. I'm so sorry to hear of the spotting continuing and your numbers aren't doubling anymore. I'm sending you a big :hugs: and I admire your positivity through this. You are amazing!
> 
> Okay, I think I got everyone, but just in case I missed someone. I'M SORRY!! Storked, you better come back, and Sweetz, I hope your bimple isn't giving you trouble. You see you're SON is already being a pain in your ass.
> 
> AFM- I'm tired and my boobs are really making up for lost time. They are really hurting now. I think I might try and put a heating pad on them... see if that helps. I seriously don't see why I complain about lost symptoms, because when they return I wonder why the hell was I bitching!

I don't know if they saw anything. The screen was angled away from me. She wouldnt let me see.


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] Jane


----------



## janelleybean

So, I made a lot of type-os in that response. Sorry. I'm sure you'll all understand what I said.

Army- that has got to be frustrating. Alright well I'm hoping things are getting better. Are you still having shoulder pain? Are you spotting? I had a friend who had shoulder pain when her period was due.


----------



## Leather3280

Aspe:They said I have because I have cysts on my ovaries and I'm not sure what else.
Lisalee1: yup had all those hormone tests done came back normal I believe. Had an HSG done a couple months before my one bfp. That's when we saw a specialist and we were talking about doing IUI and IVF I was willing to do IUI but wasn't ready for IVF. My husband didn't want to do IUI and the specialist was a to much for my DH so we stopped going and we were pg a couple months later. Yup this place is crazy but its cool.


----------



## armymama2012

janelleybean said:


> So, I made a lot of type-os in that response. Sorry. I'm sure you'll all understand what I said.
> 
> Army- that has got to be frustrating. Alright well I'm hoping things are getting better. Are you still having shoulder pain? Are you spotting? I had a friend who had shoulder pain when her period was due.

It was very frustrating. No shoulder pain yet. No spotting yet either Thank God.


----------



## janelleybean

Army- that is a great sign!! Hopefully both symptoms stay away and your hcg levels come back normal.


----------



## Sweetz33

The time has come...................god lord have mercy haha........


Man I have issues.....


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I hope they actually tell me my numbers this time. I got blood drawn from each arm last night felt like a pin cushion. And I HATE needles! Well the lady didn't call today so I if she doesn't call tomorrow I will make the appointment when I go in on Wednesday.


----------



## Krissy485

Hisgrace- Thanks hun! Man i wish i had your strength through all of this! I am still praying for you and I hope that God doesnt keep you waiting too much longer!

Lisa- :hugs: thanks! how you been feeling?

Baybee-yay on the u/s! dont remember if i posted that yet? lol

ARmy- i totally for got to tell you this! When i was prego with my dd i had a bfp at the dr office by urine at 3w3d so they sent me in for an u/s thinking i was further along since i was with my son, this was through my primary dr. WEll when i did the u/s i had to have been about as far along as you and when the tech was doing it, and i had the transvaginal one, she said i dont see any signs of pregnancy. I started to BAWL my eyes out!!! i thought i for sure she ment that i wasnt pregnant or i was going to mc. Luckly my mom was with me to beside dh bc she looked at the tech and goes that just means she too early to see anything right? and the tech, who hadnt noticed i was crying or thought i was crying for a different reason, goes oh my goodnes its ok i am so sorry to scare you. she said since i was so early in pregnancy that nothing would show bc the baby was only the size of the tip of an ink pen and all she ment that by saying she could not see anything was that my dates were right on. So that being said i think you are ok! :hugs: i hope that makes you feel better bc i remember being in your shoes!

Sweetz-you always make me smile! thank you!

Janelle- yeah i can understand that from his point of view BUT it was HIS idea to move here! and my parents left yesterday morning for their vacation. so who freaking knows? But what i am happy for is that your boobs are killing you!!! teeheee you deserve it and i mean it in the best way possible!

:hi: everyone else!

AFM- it is about 5:30am and i just got dh off to work...why may you ask did i get on her instead of going to bed? you must be thinking i have wonderful news i couldnt keep to myself....nope...just another blonde moment! so i was thinking for whatever reason af was due friday...nope cant count i guess....bc i woke up with dh and i had the startings of a migraine and thought well i just had one saturday grr....went to do my morning pee and guess what AF! i was like WTF!!! then went to calander and counted...only 1 day early so 27 day cycle and i have gone as short as 26 before....GRRRRRRR.....and here i thought with my parents gone i could get it on with dh....up side is they wont be back for a week so FX af will be a shorter one like 3-4 days....we will see! oh and last night when i went to bed dh was still playing video games and i just started to cry from frustration. so he goes here goes krissy crying giving me the guilt trip...well wouldnt be a guilt trip if you didnt have anything to feel guilty for asshole! i was just so freaking mad at him. well when we finally laid down for sleep. he of course cuddles me and goes you know i love you...and i said yeah i do and i love you....one thing i know is no matter how pissed we are at eachother i never i want to go to bed without saying i love you...

ok so i have to go now bc i took a migraine pill about half hour ago and it is kicking in starting to feel fuzzy gotta get some more sleep before i have to get up with kids for school....love you ladies and thanks for all of your love and support def gets me through times like theses!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks Krissy. Yea, just scared of an ectopic. I know it is very early so they can't see much til 5-6 weeks.


----------



## lpjkp

*Krissy:* Aww hun, I really feel for you with our other halves being absolute bumheads and us still loving their every flaw! My DH is a bit of an idiot with games too, but he seems to realise when I'm about to turn all dragon on his ass, so knows when to stop! It sucks that AF has turned up, too, so be sure to do something that would be forbidden if you were pregnant and stay positive...this IS the start of a new cycle and this IS a fresh attempt to catch that egg! I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you that this is going to be your month x

*Sweetz:* Good luck on your next ultrasound and can't wait to find out the sex of "bimple"! I'm taking a good guess on team BLUE!

*Army: *Sorry to hear of your worries about your pregnancy, and I hope that the doctors get to the bottom of it soon enough, and that it's completely healthy...I remember having all sorts of aches and pains in my first couple of weeks (Till around 6 weeks), but you have to trust that your baby is fine and that your body is doing everything that's needed for him/her to grow healthily! And, remember, the statistics overall for a pregnancy being successful are in your favour...it just seems like ectopics/mmcs/mc etc are more common online because when we suffer problems/losses related to pregnancy, we seek out forums like this for support and answers (This forum included!)...stay positive hun, and I'm sure everything will turn out fine x

*Leather:* Hi! Welcome to the group! The ladies in this forum are lovely and a wonderful form of support! I definitely wouldn't have gotten through the last 5 months like I have without them! You're in a great place...sorry to hear about your troubles with TTC, too. I tried robitussin and also pre-seed whilst I was TTC (I didn't have a lot of CM), but those cycles didn't make too much of a difference for me...I finally got my BFP the month we stopped using anything and decided to take a break from TTC. I really hope the Metformin works wonders for you this time, and you get that long-awaited BFP you're dreaming of...x

*Janelley: *I'm really learning that I shouldn't complain when I'm feeling almost human because, BAM!, it all comes back and hits me like a ton of bricks! I was only sitting on the sofa this morning very smugly telling my husband that I felt great today and even had some breakfast then, BAM!, an hour later and my head is in the toilet and I'm having my daily dose of vomiting! That little rasberry inside of me is definitely teaching me not to be so smug!

*HisGrace:* Aww hun, I'm so sorry for what you're going through and I really admire your strength and courage...I've never really been all that religious, but sometimes I wish I were a little bit more because I really do thing that when it's meant to be, it's meant to be...I really hope that you have that miracle baby and it is your time x

*BayBeeEm:* YAY for a healthy little bean!! I'm extremely happy for you! Sounds like everything is right on track! Any idea of how far along you are?x

*Aspe:* Hey girl! Sounds like your having a bit of confusion with your ovulation day...my best advice that I can give you is to just have a good listen to your body. My cervix position/texture was never the most reliable indicator for me, and I NEVER seemed to have a noticeable amount of EWCM, so I relied mostly on how I FELT. I felt like I was a lot more turned on around the time of ovulation and really wanted to pounce DH (I've not normally got that high a sex drive) and I usually got a bit crampy around ovulation time too. The most important thing though is not trying to "time" BD'ing. It's much better to just enjoy BD'ing with your OH regularly and, even if you only BD 2-3 times a week, that's good enough to cover all your bases...I hope that helps a little x

*Lisa:* Hello sweet potato!! I haven't got a clue what a "registry" is (I'm not sure whether that's because I'm in the UK) but it sounds exciting!I've had a little mooch on the BabysRUs for the UK, and they do some very cute baby stuff! We're waiting until around 20 weeks though to make any purchases, so that's not until just after christmas for me!Happy shopping!x

*Storked:* I'd be really sad if you left :( You were one of the original members when the group first started, and you were a great form of support for me always picking me up when I felt down...I think a lot of people can relate in the group to not always feeling "heard", but it is a lovely busy group and you help make it what it is x I'm sorry you're not feeling very motivated, and I guess it's hard when one by one people are getting BFPs and talking babies, but it WILL happen to us all when the time is right...I know how you feel, because I felt a little upset to some degree when I was still TTC and others were getting BFPs and I kept thinking "why me?", but all the hard work and determination WILL pay off, I promise you, and you will be on top of the world and so happy...take a break away if that's what you need to do, but I've always admired your positivity, and it's that positivity that will help you continue on your way to that BFP xxx

*Bama:* EEK!! Such a good ultrasound! I had a good look at it, and I'm SURE I can make out little babies head and start of little arms and legs?!And YAY for celebrating baby! Some of our close family found out around 4 weeks and we finally bit the bullet and announced it after our first scan just before 8 weeks...we finally thought the same as you and figured "well, it's not going to make a difference whether we tell people or not, and what will be will be!" I'm staying positive and thinking that the odds are in our favour and we WILL be having those little beans that are on our U/S in a few months time!x

Garfie: I'm really sorry to hear about AF arriving early...I'd have considered the whole implantation bleed too...has the CBFM been having any benefit for you? I think it might be an idea to maybe see how that goes for another month, and then take a visit to the doctors and demand some answers if it hasn't worked...it could be something so simple stopping your BFP! I've got my fingers crossed that this is your month xx

I think (I hope!) I've got everybody...I know I haven't got Never, so Hi Never!!!!! Hope you and little baby are doing fantastically!! Any other ladies I have forgotten, hi and hope you're well!!

*AFM: *I'd first like to apologize if I've upset anybody still going through the journey of TTC...after going through a loss and then the stress of TTC, I guess I was really elated to get a BFP and have everything going positively. I think, because I was so relieved that everything was going well, that I wanted to share my journey with everyone, and never considered that I might be "rubbing it in" for anybody that hasn't yet gotten their BFP and are feeling deflated or upset...so, to anyone I may have been a little inconsiderate to, I really do apologize...I'm not sure how I can really update about myself without talking about my pregnancy, so perhaps I'm not as good a form of support anymore for people TTC...I don't know, I just read a lot lately about people not feeling motivated or getting down and I just don't want to make them feel worse by talking about what they're so desperately hoping for, you know?


----------



## lisalee1

Krissy- I'm feeling fine. Nothing exciting to report.

LPJ- Nice to hear from you! I loved your advice to ASPE about just BD'ing 2-3 times a week. I agree with that approach. And you are SOOOO right about sex drive increasing around ovulation. That happened to me too.


----------



## Storked

HisGrace, you will be blessed. I wish that you could talk to your husband about it more but he sounds rather similar to mine. Probably not wanting to talk about it because it makes him sad and he wants to be strong. But you will be blessed and it will all be worth it.

Lpjkp, thanks girl but don't know how positive I am anymore. I do need to absent myself from the thread just because it is too painful. I remember somebody saying that watching A Baby Story just depressed them- that is me with this thread.
And it hurts to feel like nobody cares what I have to contribute because I am not in the same place of life as them.
As for your pregnancy, I don't think that there is anything wrong with you talking about it. What depresses me as a TTCer is when ladies become pregnant and forget that I exist and talk only about themselves. This used to be a thread where we included everybody you know? I think you do a good job.

BayBeeEm, I used to comment all the time but I was forced to back off due to limited Internet access and it just hasn't been the same since. I don't think it is fair to go unacknowledged for something that I couldn't (and can't when I move again) be helped :(
Glad you are sick and have a bean were it belongs!

Krissy, I can't think of anything to persuade your husband short of the obvious. When I start to become sexually frustrated with no relief in sight, I start hurling slights against the offender's manhood...which does not make them annoyed enough for sex. Well, it never worked for my ex lol.

Lisa, I think my head is already clear. :-/

Aspe, can they give you clomid to help ensure ovulation? Then you could get knocked up with multiples :)

Leather, sorry for your loss. It is hard. Maybe try softcups too?

Army, I feel like I already had my break but nothing for me to come back to anymore. Sad because I used to love this thread.

Sweetz, like I can leave a FB buddy ;)
Did you try a bath to soften the bimple? POP (giggles)

Janelley, I know you will PM me eventually. You are golden like that lol


----------



## lpjkp

I understand storked, and I fully support any decision you make, and I know I've never met anybody in this thread, but Id feel a little sad if you went if that doesn't sound too mad? As a TTCer myself, it WAS painful to read/hear about everyone's BFPs and it hurt to think that I was trying so hard and wanted it so much that it almost didn't feel fair that it wasn't my turn...that being said, it was a really sad way for me to feel, and I really didn't want to feel bitter or disappointed that others had gotten what I wanted...I had to really work hard to change my outlook and take the time myself to heal and take a step away to realise that, of all those pregnant woman we see, hear and read about that get pregnant just by looking at a guy, there are so many more that have struggled just the same, if not more than myself...it took a long time, but I did begin to feel happy for others, and I think by accepting that it was out of my control and trusting that I COULD get pregnant, it helped me in the longrun.

I'm sorry it's an essay, but in a roundabout way I just wanted to try and get across to you that time is a great healer and positive thinking goes a long way for your own health and for your outlook as a whole. You may not think it'll ever happen at this point, and I know that feeling too, but even the ladies in this thread that have been lucky enough to get that long-awaited bfp have had that feeling too at some point and, even though I have been fortunate enough to become pregnant too, i will not forget all those emotions and difficulties of getting to this point and I will always appreciate and understand and sympathise with women that are still TTC.

This thread has been, and will be for as long as it continues, a thread for unfortunate women like us that have experienced a loss and that are on the journey of TTC and beyond...as someone who knew from the beginning that people in the thread would (and have) gotten their bfps, we were all there to support each other regardless of what stage of the journey we are on, pregnant or not, and shouldn't feel like we can't talk about our TTC journey in fear of upsetting the pregnant members or can't talk about pregnancy in fear of upset the TTCers.

Sorry for the essay ladies, but I feel slightly sad that it's got to the point where I'm too worried to embrace my pregnancy on this thread in fear of upsetting others that have previously been a great support network :(


----------



## Storked

Talk about your pregnancy. Don't distance yourself from everyone. We can all embrace each other because we used to. The fact that we were mostly TTCers wasn't what made us all stick together. If that was the case then every thread on this site would be a hit. It was that we all cared deeply about one another, in every aspect of life.

Where did the joy and positivity go? The cheers? The super long posts with everyone getting a mention? Those posts are less and less from everyone it seems.


----------



## Storked

I remember when Never would post that we had to be considerate of all the ladies.


----------



## lpjkp

Hmmm.......maybe, just maybe, we should all when we post write something completely silly or random and non-baby making related about our day/something that we've done/seen/heard/read....A bit random, I know, but might be good to do!!!

Errrmmmm, easier said than done, so let me think...........
*I've realised today that I'm a lazy bum and will never get my uni work done by sitting at home and watching chat shows all day on TV with the caption "You only wanted sex but now you need to accept you're a father!" The guy is 100% sure he's not the dad, the lady is 1000% sure he is...and of course, he's the dad!*
*I live around the corner from Buckingham Palace, and was very excited to see it lit up pink last night for Breast Cancer Awareness!*

Obviously people can probably do better than my measly attempt!haha!


----------



## Storked

Oh heck lpjkp, what is y'alls version of Jerry Springer? Don't feel bad for etertainment choices. Sometimes bad tv makes you feel better about your life in general :D My family can't get enough about shows with surgery, about serial killers, or people with weird medical things wrong with them...like being a hermaphrodite. Not many people want to watch tv with us :D
Do you like where you live? Is the view of the Buckingham to die for? And are you a fan of Sherlock?

Random post: I can not stop obsessing over how old I look in my passport picture! Makes me want to do something drastic to my hair to look more like a teenager. All I got is bangs and I look terrible with bangs (fringe to you Europeans ;) )


----------



## lpjkp

We have good old Jeremy Kyle (jezza!)...come to think of it, I'm sure he's doing a Jeremy Kyle show USA! They air old episodes of jerry springer over here,but I think it's too OTT! Are they acting? They can't be real! And they all just randomly dance around poles and get their hooters out...crazzyyyyy! 

I think I'm very lucky to live where I live,but sometimes London is too busy for me! Too touristy and,every time I'm out walking my dogs,I'm guaranteed to be asked directions! I'll have to take a photo of Buckingham palace (my husband does guards at the front of it, he's one of the guys in the red tunics and big bearskin hats!)....it does look great, but big Ben and everything else just round the corner is way more spectacular to look at!

As for Sherlock (very random!), I like the new films with Robert Downey junior and Jude law (not sure if that was in the states or not)...very funny!

HAHA bangs?! Is that really a word? I look like a muppet in my passport! Then again, I look like a muppet on my drivers licence, ID, normal photographs etc....


----------



## bamagurl

Storked~ I am so sorry! I know I have been super slacker post lady. I need to do better on mentioning everyone I have read about. I completely understand needing to take a break because I felt the same way when I was ttc. :( 

It can get a tad upsetting when all the talk is of pregnancy issues when not all of our ladies are pregnant & this is a ttc forum. 

i apologize for my lack of acknowledging each of you lovely ladies. I hope I haven't upset anyone


----------



## Storked

Lpjkp, Jeremy Kyle! I have seem that though before it came here- on YouTube maybe :D
I think Jerry Springer is fake a lot but sadly I know that some of them are too true. I am from a hick town in Texas and there were a few families that went on the show. It made the paper. Hell, only rednecks would brag about that :) though now that I am thinking about it...I wonder of most of the guests are from the south. We are pretty dramatic lol!

When people ask for directions, I think you should look at them blankely and say that you were lost and about to ask them for directions. Mean but funny eh?
So tell me, do you like his uniform? (winks wildly)

Do you like BBC Sherlock? The movies aren't bad at all either. Haven't seen them in ages :)

I swear that we call fringe "bangs" over here! I will have to make my English look more British for you. I have probably failed already in this posts hehe :D


----------



## Storked

Thanks Bama :hugs:
I didn't want to offend anybody but so many of the ladies still TTC have become more and more silent and that makes me sad. I hope that we can bring everyone back because we have always been such a tight-knit group!


----------



## Sweetz33

I heart Jermey Kyle!!! Watch him every day!! He is such a bad ass!! Even DH likes him bc he says, yo that British dude don't put up with no crap! Rofl!! Jerry Springer...sadly but true....is real......welcome to the world of the south....what?! I can say that...I live in the south haha 

So....Storked.....you like my singing? ;)

The "sex" of my bimple will be undetermined as I'm in the process of eradicating the sucker. Started last night, nearly puked on the couch while DH mutilated my backside. Pain got too much so he stopped....TBC lol

Randomness.....hmm...I am the queen of randomness.....but of course when I need to be random....my mind goes all PFFFFFFFFFFFFT!!!! (Figures)

Well I must feed the fur kids, feed the alien in my tummy (lol) what? The way lil bean was moving all night it felt like an alien! Then to complete the eradication.....

Ohhhh random! Got it!! I had to distract myself last night for the pain...so I started listening to a song I am addicted too...it is my new happy song. "Gangnam Style" looooooooove itttttttt (yup I totally said that out loud like a flamer while I wrote that hehe)


----------



## Krissy485

storked- i know what you mean! I know there on times where i will do just a quick post...but most of the time i try to address everyone who has posted since the last time i was on.I feel like if they take time to post i should take the time to comment even if it is just a :hi: hi. :hugs: i have truely missed you while you were gone and i did become to wonder if you were really gone due to lack of internet or lack of motivation to post. I have also noticed that those stil TTC are pretty quiet. I have started to feel alone to in here but then i remind myself that all these ladies still keep me going when my days are rough. Love ya girl!

Bama- you have not upset me at all...but then again i am a pretty understanding person lol.

Lp- :hi: great to see you doing well...have no clue who you are talking about lol...oh and the Jerry Springer thing...ready for this....my PARENTS actually went to see him live about 6 YEARS ago LMAO! my dad LOVES that show and DVR's it everyday. i think it is stupid...he just found the tape of when they went and had my kids see him and grandma on TV-you could see them in the audience not on stage lol....

Sweetz- REALLY?!?!? Gangman? come on girl! at least you should have had "I'm sexxy and i know it" going through your head at that moment. Oh and with my pimple on my butt it hurt like a B****!!!!!! 

Army-YES just relax the best you can and think happy baby thoughts!

ok AFM- went to chriropractor today...saw xrays..not good got bone spurs already and neck totally messed! hopefully get it corrected. made an appt. for my oldest son i hope it help him.Af is in FULLY swing which i am happy about so hopefully done and gone FAST! 
other than that what does a stay at home mom have to do? CLEAN lol and pick daughter up from school, take an application in for the hubby, go for walk once ds gets off bus and a looooong list of other stuff. Love you ladies!


----------



## Krissy485

Oh forgot randomness...hmm.... oh i am that bad mom that feeds her kids donuts at the dr office first thing in the morning with chocolate milk....WHAT? we had to get up and go this morning and older 2 eat breakfest at school so kindof forgot ot feed younger ds before we left :blush: he ate didnt he lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Krissy...YouTube the video and you will see why I picked that song...


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh and nothing wrong with donuts and chocolate milk......I have given my daughter a Nutra-grain bar running out the door then got McDonald's on the way....


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, that is the depressing part of Jerry Springer huh? Too much is real and gives the rest of us a bad rep!
You can sing whatever you want except for Call Me Maybe ;) my husband plays that to irritate me!
True love is pimple popping for the other half LOL! Get rid of that sucker and sing all you must :)

Krissy, it isn't just me- there are a few ladies gone. And the rest we just hear from less and less. And that is a bummer because, like Bama pointed out, this is still a TTC forum and thread.
Bone spurs- OUCH! What will they do for that and your neck? :flower:
And I think milk and donuts makes more sense than you carrying cereal and dishes around. Not that I have seen that but there was a parody of it in a movie I own :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg I *insert every swear in the book* hate that song! Growl.....

I was wondering where some ladies have gone myself. Even some of the new people have posted once or twice then disappeared. :( 

I might not respond all the time bc I'm well, in a pissy mood some days, sick other days, extremely exhausted others....but I try to include everyone.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, *sings that song to you now!* seriously it just repeats in the brain until things get fuzzy-like.
It is true, not even newbies stick. :-/


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked....you and I are now in a married relationship......I hate you and love you at the same damn time lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, that IS just like marriage. The other night I had the overwhelming urge to smack the heck out of my normally sweet spouse. Love em but hate living with em ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

OH EM GEE!!! I am totally upset now....WHEN STORK(one of the awesome ladies who started this thread) is feeling unwanted and uncomfortable then something or someone is def NOT doing something right in this thread!!!! :growlmad: :growlmad::growlmad: So I'll start with me, Stork im Soooo sorry, Bc I've been busy moving and in dead zones for At&T I can't get on like I use to. I think ab this thread everyday, but being out here in the country with the field mice, snakes, geicos, possums and whatever animal you won't see in the city with bad service is sooo hard to posts. I'm too busy looking over my shoulder for fear of being attacked by wild animals.

Stork: You are Soooo right, most of our old TTC women left and honestly they pm me Bc the women on here seems to only care and talk about themselves not being supportive or anything. After most of them left and most the new ladies were talking ab only themselves and not recognizing others like they should, I just gave up. Didn't have my old original women on here as much so I barely fades away too. 

So to all my old beginner thread starters and the wonderful women we have accumulated over the months who makes this thread awesome....LETS GO BK TO HOW IT USE TO BE....or I'm calling you out:growlmad:

Now Randomess: I don't like the Jerry Springer show BUT I LOVE MAURY POVICH!!!! And lpjkp...THANKS MA'AM FOR SAVING OUR STORK AND KEEPING HER FROM LEAVING!!! 

THIS THREAD IS AB TTC AFTER LOSS NOT ALL ABOUT PREGO WOMEN PREGNANCIES!! It's a joy to hear but I agree we have to take in consideration of those who are TTC! It's all about supporting them like they supported everyone else

Stork Thanks for bringing that out!!! I'm still kindve upset though Bc we've been inconsiderate but we'll get better if you give us a 2nd chance and don't leave!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I couldn't smack mine....he helped me with a bimple, dances to Gangnam Style to make me laugh, and we sleep in different rooms bc our bed is a California king on a high frame and hard for me to get in and out of so I sleep in the spare room on the lower bed, and when I had a nightmare, he crawled into a small twin size bed and snuggled me until I fell asleep again.............but wait a day or two...he will do something bwahaha


----------



## Sweetz33

Well put Never...I'm guilty and for that I apologize. Please forgive me. I have to ask you one thing though Never........

Are you 1000% sure you love Maury? Bwahahaha!! Sorry couldn't resist.

Psst..happy 18 weeks girl!


----------



## janelleybean

Alright, I woke up this morning all super excited with rainbows shooting out my bum and totally looking forward to reading what all of you ladies have said and I can't help but admit to you ladies that I am completely butt hurt over the things that I have read this morning. I am going to tell you all exactly how I feel and I'm going to lay it all on the table so that everyone knows where I am coming from.

When I first joined this thread I will admit, there was a lot more chatter with a lot more people and it has since then died down. There were a few women who I felt ignored my posts or responded to those who have been here longer than those who were new. I still feel that way at times. But there are also women who I have become very close with and I couldn't imagine what my life would be like if I had never met you through this thread. 

When trying to conceive I didn't really have that much faith in my self I guess you could say because I miscarried again. So, I tried the low dose aspirin on a whim and rarely had sex with my frankenstein husband. But lucky us, we conceived. I shared my BFP with you ladies out of excitement. I wanted you guys to do the happy dance with me, and for those who hadn't gotten their BFP's I wanted to give you all hope that yours is just around the corner and when you do get it, and you all will, we will all be here for you jumping up and down and being just as excited for you as you were for us, if not more.

I feel that those who conceived earlier in the months and are farther along are sort of exempt from these recent posts and it's directed towards the women who are in early weeks of pregnancy. That may not have been what you were trying to imply, but that is what I got out of it, when I read it this morning. This completely hurts my feelings only because us ladies in early pregnancy are still at risk of miscarrying and I feel as though, now that we are pregnant we should join a pregnancy thread, but what if we miscarry? I hope that isn't the case with any of the ladies that are pregnant or become pregnant. I feel we should all be there for each other no matter where we are on our journey. We're all here to give each other advice and help each other out TOGETHER. No matter where you are in your journey, EVERYONE needs that positive feed back.

There are women who have kept their distance because they feel that people don't answer their posts. I understand this. I myself, try really hard to include everyone because I know how it feels to be ignored or feel like you're being ignored, but I will admit there are times that I miss someones post and I don't see what they said, BUT when I see that someone else posts about it I'm reminded and I try to respond as well. I really think that they shouldn't let that stop them from posting though. What they post could help a future viewer or someone who is already apart of the thread.

For example. This last week, I have had "naughty poopies" in the mornings. I never really posted much on the thread because I thought it was embarrassing. Needless to say, it really freaked me out! So, I PM Kanicky because I saw she had something similar. Turns out her situation then was just like mine now. It put my mind at rest and made me feel a lot better. If she had never posted that she had something like that in conversation with Army, I would have never known. 

I have just thought that those who aren't posting are just busy or taking a break. I had no idea it was because they felt ignored. That saddens me even more. Because I'm sure no one on this thread was doing it intentionally. I understand this thread is about TTC or that is what it's supposed to be about, but come on ladies. We talk about far more things than TTC and being pregnant. This is a fast moving thread, but I enjoy reading all of it and hearing every update, even if it has to do with the not so TTC things.

In closing this I'm going to tell *you*, the one reading this, whether you are posting, stalking, or just browsing, that you in some way or another have affected my life positivity and I thank you for that. I encourage you to post more and be apart of the bunch. Smile and laugh with us all rather than feeling like an outcast. Whether, you're towards the end of your pregnancy, in the middle, at the beginning, trying to conceive, or taking a break from trying, we all need each other and we're all here for each other. I'll never really be able to find words to express the gratitude and love that I have for each and every one of you, but just know that it's there and it does exist for you ALL! :flower:


----------



## Storked

Never, I completely understand about limited access. Especially through AT&T :) I am always so happy to hear from you on here, whenever that is and don't feel bad if it isn't all the time :hugs:
Thank you so much for validating me. I didn't want to sound like a whiney titty baby but you and the ladies who have validated me through PMing made me realize that I am not crazy and that yes, we do need to bring the thread back to what it used to be! I miss everyone who used to be on here :(
Never, my hubby loves Maury too! Hehe I miss you talking about your shows :D


----------



## Sweetz33

I will say this.....if it wasn't for the ladies in this thread I wouldn't of made it through that mess with my DH. Y'all helped me keep my sanity. 

Never, you are the caring mom for all of us. I feel a closeness with you, even though I have never met you. <3 you are most def an angel from Heaven!

Storked....I effin love ya...and you know why! ;)

Jane...you crack me up on a daily basis....

Kani & Krissy....you both have said things that were a smack in the face but a well needed one. You helped me see that life sometimes is tough, but if we stay strong we can make it through anything!

Army...to have your strength. Our dh's are too similar....

BayBee...when you post it is always so positive!

Lisa....you give me hope with your posts...I worry daily, but seeing you progress gives me hope that I can do this!

I think I was lead to this thread for a reason. I post the most in this one. I tried the 2nd tri pregnancy forums and I felt like an outcast.....this thread is home. I think God led me here to meet all you wonderful ladies!! I am so grateful. :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, so things are going good with you and the hubby? :)

Janelley, I am sorry that you felt like I was attacking you and all pregnant women. I would worry about that if Never and some other people haven't validated what I said and about how I was feeling. And it is a problem we have had in the past as well but I never had to address it because other people did. And yes, this thread is about a lot of things but keep in mind that this is a forum for ladies who have had losses, just like you. And we are sensitive and always have been because of this. There are great ladies on this thread ad we all should be heard. And be considerate of one another :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok....random.....opinions on Honey Boo Boo........I tried watching it and couldn't do it....switched back to sports center lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Better Storked....we still have our moments, but he is becoming more receptive to my feelings and I have become more aware that he is sometimes distant bc he is working hard since we are on 1 income now.


----------



## Storked

Honestly Sweetz, I missed it when I had cable and I haven't seem it since I have cable again because I forget that I have it :D
What did you dislike about it? :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Well first off it is a pageant show....lol

But it also seems like they are making fun of this little girl and her family rather then being proud of them. It is like look at the pathetic redneck family....aren't they hilarious. 

Not to mention the mother is annoying. The kid is cute though...but her weight needs to be looked at. She is my weight....that can't be healthy.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I'd probably be more upset at them being poked fun at on television if I didn't think that they probably loved it. Bet they are heroes where they live.
Hey I was a pageant kid ;)
But yes, her weight should be monitored. Poor kid could have loads of health problems as an adult.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wtf....now my phone wo t work bc it says no space?! Wtf?! I didn't dL anything onto it! I swear I am done with this phone, this company!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: HAHAHA,, MAURY IS MY FAVORITE SHOW!!! lol!!

Stork: No problem ma'am, I know exactly how you feel!!! And as long as you're still on here I will be on here more! And never think you're a whiney baby, I commend and love you for bringing it to the table, and not leaving first Bc you know I was going to PM you soon!!! 

Janelleybean; I love your presence here, you bring your own personality to this thread. BUT if you're referring to me as being the prego women further along then you need to go bk to the beginning of this thread and read all my post even when I've gotten prego. I never made it ab me, I supported each and every lady on here. And Stork, Bama, Sweetz, and BayBeeEm and Lpjkp Lisalee can back me up. Evn though I was prego, I was scared of m/c, Bc it happened twice for me but that didn't stop me from making this thread ab the ones who haven't yet conceived. Bc I wanted them to go on this journey with me. Now I know how you feel, I prego too, and I've been there where you are worried Bc I'm in early pregnancy and can miscarry any moment but the support we ladies gave each other was so great I didnt worry so much so Bc the women been so wonderful to me I gave it bk and rooted them on every failed cycle Bc I know they'll get it soon. Janelley we def want to see you progress in your pregnancy never try to imply that we don't, but what we're saying is this Is Not ab just you or just me it's ab all of us. And we're trying to root the ones on who haven't yet concieved yet and still trying Bc we're prego already now it's their turn, and they need us just like we needed them!

Janelley I love your POSITIVE attitude and sorry that you felt sad but if one of our ladies feel a certain way or lefted out it's not our job to correct them or tell them to post more it's our jobs as women who know how it feels to support her and do all we can to make her feel like she belong and we've gotten away from that. 

NOW BK TO THE MAURY SHOW.....


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, would this be a bad time for me to sing Wide Open Spaces? ;)


----------



## Storked

Never, thank you so much. I wasn't trying to attack anyone :(
I just wanted us all to be more considerate. Because if we are hurting each other, even unintentionally, then it should be put out there so that we can fix it!


----------



## Storked

And I never have a problem with people talking about their pregnancies. Only when that is ALL that they talk about.


----------



## Storked

Same goes for TTC. I don't mind it being talked about either so long as it isn't all about themselves and their journey. We all need to keep in touch with one another. Ask and care.


----------



## Sweetz33

That song I can handle lol


----------



## Krissy485

OOOOOKKKKKKKKKK, i mean come one ladies i was gone for like 2 hours and it was like coming back to an episode of maury...lol which i am watching right now...they are trying to see if EVERY guy passes the lie dector tests...so far so good lol....

Ok since it seems everyone is sharing about how they feel this thread is going i will share my thoughts to

I joined this thread back in July when DH and I had decided we did want to try again after my mc in april. I found this thread and fell in love with you ladies instantly! When i got my bfp in july and then had my mc a week and half later it was you ladies who got me through. When i post about my dh and his inability to share his feelings, it is you guys you get me through. When i have all my other everyday life issues and post, it is you guys who get me through.

With that being said I can see where there are few who only want to post about TCC or being pregnant. Even though this is a TTC thread i dont think that is what it really is. This is a WHOLE body and soul thread. WE care about eachother in every parts of our lives and thus that is what we should talk about. I know i do it. One post maybe whether not we are trying, one maybe about my crazy MIL, or about my crazy kids or just my crazy life in general. I love sharing my life with you ladies and i love hearing about your lives. To be truthful i dont have many friends out side of family and i NEED you ladies to vent to and communicate with throughout the day or i think i would go crazy!

I am not sure how eveyone wants to go forward with this thread but i know this is what i would like to see. Talk about your whole self! dont just focus on the TCC or being pregnant but all of it! Please still talk about tTC or being pregnant and ask questions! i love trying to be helpful! i dont know if i always am but i try. i want to hear about everything in your life not just one area if that makes sense?

I also know there are some ladies on here that i am closer to and i think it is because they are the ones who post often and share about everything. i do try to though respond to everyone who posts since the last time i was on, but we are all HUMAN here, people will be forgotten but not on purpose and not to mean. it just happens. ok i hope this makes sense..... i still love you all!!


oh and honey boo boo...sorry...i love it lol you better Redneckanize! i want that as my ring tone...i know bad...ooo and did you know CPS did get called on her mom for giving her mt dew mixed with redbull at one pagent.? yeah that is bad but seriously is it really bad enough for cps? what about the kids who are locked in closets or get the hell beat out of them?

oooo and randomness i was thinking about it when i went to pick up dd...ok so we had a dog that was a peakness mix and we had her from the day she was born till we had to put her down when she was 16yrs old! i loved that dog so much i was only 3 when she was born. anyways the random part is she LOVED fried green tomatoes! whenever my mom made them she went crazy! now that is random!


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork: I'm prego, and i def don't feel offended, and neither does Stork or Lpjkp. So I def hope no one else is either. Like you said we've been through this before earlier on and sometimes it has to be said again. But i love when we ladies bring our problems out Bc someone else may be feeling the same way but just don't want to say. Don't feel bad, Bc we're grown scarred women so we all should know how it feels and should understand. And if someone else has a problem and if their right I will bk them up just as well.

Btw: Stork, you better not be being mean to that wonderful DH of yours!! And hey don't feel bad whenever I take pictures I always look like an old woman, all my pictures just turn out like another person took it. But when I look in the mirror I look young again....something is going on???

Sweetz: Awe I love your comment ab this thread and ab me!!! Gosh I just love you and your attitude!! Your DH must be seeing a part of you we haven't met yet(do not show her)!!

Lpjkp; LOVE YA POSITIVISM, girl talk ab that pregnancy!! WE WANT TO HEAR IT!!! Your milestones and everything. Don't feel bad for talking ab it.

BayBeeEmDm: COME BK!!! WHERE ARE YOU, SO HAPPY YOUR U/S WENT GREAT!!! GO YOU!!

Garfie: SORRY THE WITCH HAS SHOWN yet again, and your cycles are still out of wack but don't you give up on us!! Bc we're not giving up on you...and when you get your BFP and deliver that baby you will have a great story of all you went through to get him/her!! And what a great story will be if and when you concieve on the HOLIDAYS!!! GO FOR IT!!

AngelSerenity: WHERE ARE YOU?!! HOPE YOU'RE DOING WELL!! Update us ma'am!

HisGrace: Im so relieved to hear that you're on a mini business Vacae, and you're relaxing. I told my DH that same thing ab "We'll be parents in God's time", after both our m/c. And yet once again, our father blessed us again. One day soon we'll hold our child and so will you!! Take care of yourself first!

Krissy: YOUR HALLOWEEN PIC, was ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!! O how I dream of dressing up on Halloween. Y'all look so happy, and your kids are beautiful!!

Kanicky: hello, hope that business is going well. are you in TWW yet?

Aspe: Sorry your "O" is playing mind games but just as long as you cover those bases ma'am, then you're doing everythingvyou need to do now let God work his blessings.

Shefali: I miss ya, hope you're doing well!!

Bama: YOUR U/S was Soooo beautiful. I could cry!! Im still so happy for you! Ma'am, everyday you get a chance to wake up and live life one more daybis a celebration. Now that you're prego, that's God celebration, now show him you're grateful and enjoy and celebrate your pregnancy Bc he is!!

MnJ: 9 wks...it's almost time to obsess over what you're having? Any ideas??

Lisalee: I haven't did a registry yet. I guess I'm waiting for something. But I know you're having fun with that!

Janelleybean: Symptns come and go in early pregnancy. Don't Stress it, youll be ok. Bc I wad that same way, but the next day it hit me like, " Don't worry I'm still here lady"!!

Army: I HOPE EVERYTHING WILL BE OK. Don't give up on your baby just yet!! Hold on for your bean! Miracles can happen!!

Hi to anyone else I forgot!! Not intentional

P.s for clarification: To all the prego ladies, we want to hear about your pregnancy and the milestones and Symptns but just make sure you acknowledge our other women as well, not Just the one you talk or post to every post. 

Loving each and everyone of you!!


----------



## Storked

Krissy, we used to talk about other things too. But we still addressed each and every person in our posts. If we couldn't at the time of posting we simply said so and caught up later.
But so many ladies have left and I don't like that. I don't like the growing silence. Why post at all if people won't bother replying to you? Because all they wanna hear about is themselves. Like Never said, we are here to cheer each other on. And we would talk about what we did all day, about our favorite shows and things like that. But we still also made everyone feel a part of it all :)


----------



## janelleybean

Never- I wasn't point any fingers at you at all. I'm just saying that some who are farther along in their pregnancy don't post as much as some who are earlier on. So, from being on the sidelines seeing these post this morning one can only put it together that we're talking too much about us being pregnant rather than supporting those who are trying to conceive. I have tried to support everyone and include everyone in my morning posts and through out the day. I was just letting those know how I felt. It wasn't an attack on anyone. 

I wasn't trying to correct anyone either, I was just giving my thoughts and trying to encourage those to be apart of the group. I said that no matter where you are on your journey that we all need each other and we're all there for each other. I wasn't trying to single anyone out with the "*you*" I was just saying that everyone individually matters to me. 



AFM- I'm going to be taking a break from this thread. My jar is heavy.


----------



## Storked

Thank you Never, you always make me feel better! You are so right that we are all scarred- that is why we are in the TTCAL section. We must be strong for each other and support each other!
I am nice to him most of the time. Sometimes I have to pester him when he is being grouchy or snooty but what else is there to do? He is human and imperfect :)
Yay for not being alone on weird pictures. Is it the lighting I wonder? Because IRL I am always mistaken for a teenager but my pictures...yowza!
Did your zits disappear? Are you wearing that pregnant glow? :D
I love ya Never


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahahaha KRISSY!! THATS Y I Love you ladies!! You don't take things to heart but talk it out and handle them like nature loving women!!! Krissy I agree this thread should and is ab alot more than TTC and prego. It's ab everything , lol!! 

O and What in the world is fried green tomatoes!!! Sounds a bit interesting and I'm not to interested. Are they bad is that why their rotten.

And no ma'am one man failed the test and didn't make it.

And as far as this thread going further, it's still going to be moving along. We go through this every 3 months, hehehe. It was me the first time bringing it to the table. Every lady is awesome in this thread and brings something special to this thread so keep it coming. We go through things just like sisters but we're I-NET SISTERs....love ya one minute can't stand ya the next, but we'll get over it! 

Ok randomness: WHAT IS EVERYONE DOING FOR HALLOWEEN????!!! I want to have a party Soooo bad(Christian of course)...playing Gospel music???!! NOT!


----------



## Sweetz33

I might have days I don't post much but it is either bc I'm feeling really sick, am super busy, or I fell asleep and just couldn't get up again lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> Thank you Never, you always make me feel better! You are so right that we are all scarred- that is why we are in the TTCAL section. We must be strong for each other and support each other!
> I am nice to him most of the time. Sometimes I have to pester him when he is being grouchy or snooty but what else is there to do? He is human and imperfect :)
> Yay for not being alone on weird pictures. Is it the lighting I wonder? Because IRL I am always mistaken for a teenager but my pictures...yowza!
> Did your zits disappear? Are you wearing that pregnant glow? :D
> I love ya Never

I wish I could be mistaken for a teenager!!! When I was a teenager I was mistaken for an 22 year old, Bc I was more developed. So all the older guys/men and wrinkled perverted men flirted with me!! Ewww! My sits play hide and seek on my face Stork. One day they want to hide then the next day they pop out like, " haha thought I was gone, huh!" and for pregnancy glow try, OH NO!! pregnancy makes you look like that?!! Stork I can't wait til you get prego. So you can give up that teenager looking face and join my old person club!!

P.s. Love ya more; mean it!


----------



## Krissy485

OMG NEver- Fried Green tomatoes is only my favorite book, movie and food! you pick the tomatoes before they are ripe (red) slice them put coat them in a egg and flour then fry those suckers up! its more a southern thing than anything else!

Sweetz- you are just fine!


----------



## MnJ

So I'm not sure if I'm being reprimanded here or not? Maybe we should specify? I don't always comment back to every post. I miss so much as I work full time outside of the house and don't always have time to get on the computer at home. When I do post its usually sneaking on my phone at work. I feel like I've commented to a lot of girls' posts on here but yep, I do talk about myself and my pregnancy. Was it too much? Idk but I know one thing, I'm scared to now! I wish everyone the best. I love all u girls and all the different personalities. I love hearing about your lives. I LOVE hearing about pregnancies as that was the whole goal of everybody when they joined. I felt like when a lady talked about ttc issues, we supported her. Encouraged her. Tried to give advice or find solutions. I guess I was wrong? Idk. I guess I'm with Janelle on taking a break. Or maybe I just don't belong at all? So confused... I imagine this sounds bitter but all these posts have upset me and hurt my feelings. Is it okay for me to say that??


----------



## nevergivingup

AHHHHHH!!! JANELLEYBEAN!!!! In the words of whoever said it, Can we all just get along!! 

Janelleybean: There's no need for you to leave, why are your jar heavy?!! If I took what you said out of context, my fault. But there's no need to leave. I'm sorry you feel the way you do but it was not for you to take it so personal. You bring awesomeness to this thread, don't let your pride get in the way. Bc we def love you more then you'll ever know. And I def love when you're here and posting. Talk ab your pregnancy, I do, but just make sure you involve everyone else too. If you still decide to leave, we'll miss ya, but Im asking that you don't and still be our I-NET sister! 

Love ya ladies, more then you'll ever know. Nothing is meant to hurt anyone but build us up!


----------



## Sweetz33

Fried green tomatoes...awesome movie.....can't seem to like the food haha


----------



## Storked

Janelley, we actually don't have a ton of ladies who are in the second trimester. There is Sweetz and Never and Lisa but that is all I can think of. Most everyone is in the first trimester which is the danger zone :-/
But I am sorry that you want to leave now because of how I felt.

Same to you MnJ. Never said there is nothing wrong with discussing yourself or pregnancy as long as we remember to cheer each other on and try to include people. Hell, I used to post like crazy on here. And I always replied back to people. And we have always been happy with girls getting their BFPs because that IS what we are all striving for. But once we get it we don't forget to continue cheering on each other. When it is a lot of me, me, me talk it is hard for other people to post anything. Especially if their posts are ignored so that other people can continue to ramble on about their cycle or their pregnancy.*

This isn't just a TTC thread but a TTCAL thread. We are women who are especially sensitive. Who are sad. And hopeful. And need support. Virtual hugs. Acknowledgements

Never, my face will probably get so fat in pregnancy that I won't even looks human ;)
But those zits of yours are annoying but a GOOD SIGN that your body is working hard for the bun in the oven :D and I guess you were a hot teenager lol! All them old men wanted to think that they had what it took to attract a pretty young thing hehe. How did you handle it?
I have no idea what fried green tomatoes are :)
And I love you a thousand chocolate truffles!


----------



## Storked

Oh and for Halloween I am just going to watch scary movies and bake treats! Are you dressing up Never? Have you started decorating? :)


----------



## Krissy485

Mnj- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you are not at fault at all I love you!

Janelle- you know how i feel lady :hugs: love!

Never- :dohh: how did we get here today? its tuesday not monday...Love not War ladies!

Sweetz- have you ever tried fried green tomatoes or just wont cuz its a tomatoe? taste totally diferent!


----------



## Storked

some of our ladies that have gone quiet..

Shyiah: was one of the firsts an haven't heard from her aside from her announcement of her BFP. She used to be pretty active.

Mummy2one: Haven't heard from her in a long time. She was also active.

LuxLisbon: also silent. Also active.

Redmonkeysock: silent now. Active.

Hopestruck: silent. Active.

AngelSerenity: hasn't posted in a while. Was active.

Shefali: has fallen silent too.


Anyone in touch with any of them? I hope that they are well.


----------



## Sweetz33

Since I will still be in my current house...I shall be decorating like crazy, dressing up, and handing out tons of candy hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

MnJ said:


> So I'm not sure if I'm being reprimanded here or not? Maybe we should specify? I don't always comment back to every post. I miss so much as I work full time outside of the house and don't always have time to get on the computer at home. When I do post its usually sneaking on my phone at work. I feel like I've commented to a lot of girls' posts on here but yep, I do talk about myself and my pregnancy. Was it too much? Idk but I know one thing, I'm scared to now! I wish everyone the best. I love all u girls and all the different personalities. I love hearing about your lives. I LOVE hearing about pregnancies as that was the whole goal of everybody when they joined. I felt like when a lady talked about ttc issues, we supported her. Encouraged her. Tried to give advice or find solutions. I guess I was wrong? Idk. I guess I'm with Janelle on taking a break. Or maybe I just don't belong at all? So confused... I imagine this sounds bitter but all these posts have upset me and hurt my feelings. Is it okay for me to say that??

Ok...MnJ: How did i know you were going to respond and wonder if it's about you. Ma'am in my case you n I already went through this. What are you feeling upset ab now?!! Ma'am you explained your situation, as so did I, and I apologized and said I will do better. But why are the women here taken it so hard and being on the defense. MnJ you're ok with me, and as I told Janelley i love when you post, everytime you post. Don't take it so personal. Just learn from it like I did and do and be happy. Talk ab your pregnancy WE WANT TO HEAR, but just post to everyone so it won't seem all ab you.

But if you feel as if you need to take a break for what reason?? Please reconsider and continue this journey with us, but if you rather leave you'll be missed and hope you do come bk. Bc we def live each and everyone of you here!! I have your bk just as well as I have everyone elses, don't let feelings get in the way Bc we're a tight knot group here and you're part of it!


----------



## Sweetz33

On I had them..just couldn't do it...I love the hell outta collards though!


----------



## Krissy485

Oh halloween- well my still trying to figure out for sure what everyone is going to be....probably trick or treat at least one night if not more sometimes the towns around us will do it on different nights and probably go to boo at the zoo sometime soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

Alright.........here comes the school teacher in me.......I am noticing a lot of feelings have been hurt. We are an ubber sensitive group of ladies that is the truth...but we are here so that we can find someone who understands. Someone who hasn't lost, won't understand the fears, joys, anger, everything that we will. I was a lurker during my ttc. I was a frustrated, angry person. Coming here, even if it was just reading, kept my spirits up. When I got my bfp, I know I offended bc I was a lurker, so I shared my story.....in the process you ladies have all become dear close friends....some might say a crazy dysfunctional family full of a buttload of love!! We all need to understand that those in ttc have a hard time hearing about people talk only about their bfp and pregnancy......but ttc people need to understand that people who get their bfp are 1. Excited that they finally got it, and 2. Trying to show it does happen just not in OUR time, but God's time. We will all have our overly emotional days and hurt feelings. It is all part of being the complex creation called a woman. Lol! What we need to all understand is that we are all in this together. Just because Never, Lisa and myself are in 2nd tri...until that baby is in our arms, we are all still in the danger zone. We all need to be there for each other no matter what. Lets not let hurt feelings dismantle the family we have all become....that would make me sadder then any argument I have had with my DH.....we have all lost a child (some more then 1)...lets not loose this lovely group of supportive ladies over a few hurt feelings. Lets all say we at one point in time have been me focused (most likely not intentionally), but that we also need to see that others are still fighting, having hard times, and need the compassion that was shown in our direction. This is not directed at anyone in particular.....I'm guilty of this myself....I say we just all take a deep breath, smile, forgive, eat ice cream and watch Maury hehe

I love all of the ladies!


----------



## nevergivingup

PERFECTLY PUT STORK! Hahaha...those nasty old men...ewww, great way to try and make me feel better about them buzzards!! Hot teenager...try fully produced teenager, big butt, big boobs, thighs. I envied the breastless butless girls!! I won't be dressing up, or giving out candy, I don't know my country neighbors yet! Too scared! What are you dressing as?

Sweetz: Ooooo I can't wait until I can decorate. Do you have an outfit just for Halloween? Will DH be giving out candy too!??

Krissy: haha, It's def love still here just misunderstandings. And over here in SC it's Monday. See you're a day ahead that's why! And green tomatoes, we had a restaurant called that but I never went Bc of the name," Fried Green Tomatoes"! I guess I'm not as southern as I thought! And I thought eating chitlins, hamhock, made me southern!!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz the great and powerful orator! :D
You are very, very right.


----------



## nevergivingup

WELL PUT SWEETZ!!!!! LOVE YA MORE!!!! I think a tear fell, and heck yea, COLLARD GREENS are my favorite food!!

The jeremy Kyle show is on....not my favorite but it will do!


----------



## Sweetz33

nevergivingup said:


> PERFECTLY PUT STORK! Hahaha...those nasty old men...ewww, great way to try and make me feel better about them buzzards!! Hot teenager...try fully produced teenager, big butt, big boobs, thighs. I envied the breastless butless girls!! I won't be dressing up, or giving out candy, I don't know my country neighbors yet! Too scared! What are you dressing as?
> 
> Sweetz: Ooooo I can't wait until I can decorate. Do you have an outfit just for Halloween? Will DH be giving out candy too!??
> 
> Krissy: haha, It's def love still here just misunderstandings. And over here in SC it's Monday. See you're a day ahead that's why! And green tomatoes, we had a restaurant called that but I never went Bc of the name," Fried Green Tomatoes"! I guess I'm not as southern as I thought! And I thought eating chitlins, hamhock, made me southern!!

Dh will probably be working. Not sure what I'm going to dress as yet...ideas? 

Oh and you are not truly southern until you have had hush puppies, grits w/butter, collards and sweet tea haha


----------



## Storked

Never, you just thought that you had big breasts, butt and thighs but what do you think now that you are pregnant? :D
I am with you though on envying girls with no curves. I would be happy with just nipples. No need for bras and smaller clothes right?


----------



## Storked

Oh and I forgot I add that I probably won't dress up. Inherently lazy. Or passing out candy either. I hide when strangers come to the door. You too? :blush:

Sweetz, check out pinterest for maternity costume ideas :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Good idea Storked!


----------



## Storked

Who else is a pinterest fan? Must confess that I don't check it much because people tend to rein the nastiest pictures food. Makes one lose faith in humanity :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok yet another random that will probably crack a few of you up...

Y'all know I have no shame. Well...I just ripped the biggest fart ever! I swear it came from the bowels of hell and rumbled through my whole body. I swear little bean just said his/her first swear....."wtf was that mom?!" Who was it in here that we were dying laughing talking about this? Storked? Jane? I can't remember.....I feel a lot better now though haha


----------



## Storked

We talked about farts Sweetz. But are you sure that is your claim to fame and wasn't the babe's fart? I know well the surprising amount of stink and air that can come out of babies :D


----------



## Sweetz33

If this came out of babe....I'm sure he/she would of gotten hurt haha


----------



## Storked

Deflated? Is your tummy smaller? ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Nope lol I could only hope haha


----------



## Leather3280

Lets c being random.....hmm. Lets c well with hubby and I we just moved to austin,tx and are waiting for our house to be finished building. We are hoping it will be finished by the end of this month. But for now we are staying with a very nice couple with our own room and they have a tv in every room which is very cool.
Lpj: I think it was u who suggested instead cups. We used them one month but that was it. I think it was because it was messy and it just seemed everything was seeping out. Hehe probably not to much tmi since there is butt pimple popping on here. Hehe. 
Well on the staying with someone when ttc I'm not going to let it bother me and it doesn't bother DH at all. So I start retaking the metformin today, than I will start the cough syrup on Monday cd8, I suppose I should start eating carrots today(which of course is a great and healthy choice anyway),and use preseed when and if I notice no ewcm. For those of you still waiting for bfp as well baby dust and my prayers are with you. I'm praying this new start moving from Maricopa,AZ to Austin, TX will be a positive change in every way possible. My dad also is dealing with an intestine infection and also three quarter sized tumors on his liver that are malignant. So I'm trying to stay positive and he's hoping to come to austin and stay with us and do his therapy here. It's really hard for me because my dad has been in and out of prison since I was five yrs old and I haven't gotten to be around dad much for the past 20 some yrs and I want him to meet my children but we don't have any yet. Sorry about how long this is, it says right above this "quick reply" and isn't a quick reply hehe. Thanks everyone. I appreciate y'all.


----------



## Storked

Leather, I am moving to Houston. Howdy! :D yay someone nearby! I have a friend who lives in Austin. Do you love it?
And remember that there is no TMI when TTC or pregnant :)
Sounds like you are being proactive. Have you used metformin before? 
I am sorry about your dad dear. Hope everything works out. How does you DH feel about all of it?
Oh and TX is better than AZ ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

They are lovingly calle "bimples" hehehe SS about your dad and sometimes a change of scenery makes everything better. Best of luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## armymama2012

On a random note: My daughtert thinks she is a bird. She will sit on the floor and flap her little arms like she is trying to fly out of the nest. It's so cute. Oh and we got her some really cute black and neon colored socks today at Walmart!


----------



## armymama2012

Storked said:


> some of our ladies that have gone quiet..
> 
> Shyiah: was one of the firsts an haven't heard from her aside from her announcement of her BFP. She used to be pretty active.
> 
> Mummy2one: Haven't heard from her in a long time. She was also active.
> 
> LuxLisbon: also silent. Also active.
> 
> Redmonkeysock: silent now. Active.
> 
> Hopestruck: silent. Active.
> 
> AngelSerenity: hasn't posted in a while. Was active.
> 
> Shefali: has fallen silent too.
> 
> 
> Anyone in touch with any of them? I hope that they are well.

I stay in touch with Hopestruck. She is busy planning her wedding. This weekend she was checking out wedding venues and attending her DF's cousin's wedding. She should be on later this week to update. She may not always post in here but I know she checks in to catch up at least once a week because she PMs me.


----------



## Sweetz33

I got a super dooper idea y'all! How about when we are posting we say something nice about the person whose last post we read? That way we all feel the love? Yes?? Ok I'll start!!

Army! Yay! I got army!! Ok...very cute about your daughter. Kids are silly. You are a strong individual who has a good heart. Oh and big Ty to your DH for serving. :) from one Army brat to another....HOOAH!!!!!!


----------



## Storked

It is true that Hopestruck is still on the site. She even still posts to other threads. I just never here from her on this one and that makes me sad.

These ladies being gone, being silent doesn't mean that they are absent from this site.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hmm..........I see my idea has failed roflmao


----------



## Storked

Sweetz is nice because she lets me stalk her (and her baby videos) on FB! Oh! Feel the love ;)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Hmm..........I see my idea has failed roflmao

Shaddup you posted while I was replying


----------



## Sweetz33

Bwahahaha ha!! Stalk away girl!! 

I heart Storked bc she constantly cracks me up with her posts on FB.....seriously y'all should read some of these things......I died laughing last night over a "how to give a cat a pill" post!


----------



## Storked

Aw Sweetz it was so true! Did you read the comments on that thing? Had me chuckling!

Sweetz is awesome because she ALWAYS has something nice to say :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol I commented on it! I did the laugh so freaking hard I couldn't breath and no sound was coming out and had tears flowing. DH looked at me like I was nuts...then he read it......and said if the cat needs meds....you are doing it. Lol!! 

Storked is always here for everyone, no matter what kinda day she is having.


----------



## Storked

Yeah it played out rather like that when we gave kitty pills :D

Sweetz tries to cheer everyone up, even if she has had a really stinky day dealing with people :D


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm dreading when Cleo needs a pill now....

Storked talks to me about farts with no shame bwahahaha!


----------



## Storked

I am thinking that if you can manage to swaddle her you should be ok. Make your hubby open her mouth :D

Sweetz is always nice and showing belly pictures :) gotta love a bump!


----------



## Storked

armymama2012 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> some of our ladies that have gone quiet..
> 
> Shyiah: was one of the firsts an haven't heard from her aside from her announcement of her BFP. She used to be pretty active.
> 
> Mummy2one: Haven't heard from her in a long time. She was also active.
> 
> LuxLisbon: also silent. Also active.
> 
> Redmonkeysock: silent now. Active.
> 
> Hopestruck: silent. Active.
> 
> AngelSerenity: hasn't posted in a while. Was active.
> 
> Shefali: has fallen silent too.
> 
> 
> Anyone in touch with any of them? I hope that they are well.
> 
> I stay in touch with Hopestruck. She is busy planning her wedding. This weekend she was checking out wedding venues and attending her DF's cousin's wedding. She should be on later this week to update. She may not always post in here but I know she checks in to catch up at least once a week because she PMs me.Click to expand...

I want to add that Mummy2One, Shyiah, AngelSerenity have all posted (elsewhere) recently.

Shefali haven't posted anywhere in about a week.

LuxLisbon got on yesterday, her profile shows it. But she doesn't post on here and hasn't since August.

Redmonkeysock is inactive from the site I think. It has been a little less than a month since she was last active on the site.

I went all stalker and looked them up. Makes me sad that they are absent from the thread :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Me too....


----------



## HisGrace

Janelle - it's so funny that your symptoms came back that quickly after you complained about them going. Do you have any morning sickness yet?

Army -when do you get your results on your hcg levels?

Krissy - I hope your able to get some bd'ing in this cycle. Will DH do it before your fertile? Sucks that you weren't able to sneak some bd'ing in before the witch showed up. Bone spurs sounds so painful. You poor thing. Is that something you just have to live with?

Lpjkp - You are such a sweetheart. I love reading your updates. As for Sherlock, I love the robert downey jr and jude law movies. They were both really good. I can't wait for the next one.

Never - thanks for the encouragement. Some days are better than others but if He got me through the worst last time, He'll get me through the worst this time. I love greens but we recently gave up pork and greens just aren't the same w/o hamhocks. Smoked turkey will have to do. Now I'm hungry... Did you move far?

Storked - I live in Houston! And you're right, Texas is great!

Mnj - I totally sneak on my phone at work. If I don't there will be so much to catch up on later. LOL. Do you view the mobile site? I ask because when I view the mobile site it's easier to read the text but it never goes to the first unread post...it just goes to the top of the page and i have to scroll through the whole page to find out where I was. Does yours do the same thing?

Sweetz - you are hilarious. Butt acne and farts... Love it. You definitely make me feel comfortable posting those things that might orginally consider tmi. LOL

Leather - I love Austin. I told hubby he needed to find a good job there so we could move there. Thats a lot easier said than done though. LOL. How long have you been there?


----------



## Sweetz33

Grace....we all get it and do it....so why not talk about it? Btw eradicating continues tonight when DH gets home......must get Gangman Style ready.

Grace......she always makes sure to mention everyone in every post she makes...even if it is just a hi! :)


----------



## Storked

Hi HisGrace! You live in Houston? Awesome! We will live right outside of Houston in either Sugarland or Pearland- haven't made up our minds yet. How do you like it? Where are the best places to eat and see?


----------



## Storked

And Sweetz, that is all you can ask for. We shouldn't always have to come up with something to throw out there. We can reply to people and just get a hi back because we didn't say anything about what was going on with us :)

Sweetz gave me a yummy recipe!


----------



## Sweetz33

I did? Which one? Lol


----------



## Storked

Peanut butter cookies :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah!! Haha!! I have so many I lost track...


----------



## BayBeeEm

Ok, so I missed a lot! This issue of not being recognized by others is a recurrent one. I've felt many, many times but either leave but eventually come back or never leave and keep on putting in my two cents. One thing I must stay, I HATE that Nevergivingup always has to be the one to round us up and put us back on course. She takes it as her personal responsibility to keep things together and it makes me feel guilty that she has this burden on her. I would like to challenege all of us to be responsible for what we do and what we fail to do in support of one another. 

I try my best to comment on what I remember but at times, I totally miss the boat. I mean, imagine last night I was seeing bimples all over the place and I was like "Um, yeah a bimple ... Google!" Of course I didn't find out what it was until today! I know, I smart, I very, very smart. 

Stork, funny that you mentioned Shiyah's absence. I noticed when she announced her BFP a few of us acknowledged her good news ... and I knew it would only be a matter of time before she disappeared. I think this is the case for our other ladies MIA. If someone says AF showed, don't blow it over. If someone says they're taking a break don't just say "oh no" then move on to the next subject "YOU". TTC after a loss is so difficult and everything, no matter how insignificat it appears to you at the time, is big freaking deal. 

As for people like Janelleybean, who are so chipper and warm (even when you forget to send her a few warm words of encouragement) understand the meaning of this thread. We all can learn a bit from her, myself included. 

Now I am done with lecture! 

Sweetz - I don't want to sound like a pedafile but IF YOUR BABY DOESN'T OPEN THEIR LEGS SO WE CAN SEE WHAT IS IN BETWEEN I will ... I will

Storked - I'm glad you decided to open up and stay with us. I'm also intrigued by these veterinary skills I'm just learning about. A pill, eh? A cat, eh? Impressive lol

Nevergivingup - Not much to say other than there is a warm spot in my heart for you. 

Bamagurl - Your spot is right next to hers.

Everyone else, our emotionally charged friendships will continue to blossom. Just a little patience and thoughtfulness. Big, fat huuuuuuuuugs!

AFM - Thanks for the cheers re: my scan. I am 5 weeks and 1 day today. My baby is measuring perfectly. I can't remember if I mentioned it, I will rescan next week for a heartbeat. Stressful period on my side of the world with work and house guests. FIL is around and is super demanding ... he actually threw a bowl of oatmeal across the table toward me because he said he didn't want to eat it and started shouting at me as if I was an imbicile. My husband had to jump in, in my defense. I was sooooooo upset and was at a loss for words. All he had to say was, please, can I have something else. He is very ungreatful and kind of feels like he has all of these rights in our home but he's never sewn into my life and from what his wife kids say, he wasn't the best father or husband to them. Aside from all of that, I'm doing ok. Just tired!


----------



## BayBeeEm

HisGrace said:


> Janelle - it's so funny that your symptoms came back that quickly after you complained about them going. Do you have any morning sickness yet?
> 
> Army -when do you get your results on your hcg levels?
> 
> Krissy - I hope your able to get some bd'ing in this cycle. Will DH do it before your fertile? Sucks that you weren't able to sneak some bd'ing in before the witch showed up. Bone spurs sounds so painful. You poor thing. Is that something you just have to live with?
> 
> Lpjkp - You are such a sweetheart. I love reading your updates. As for Sherlock, I love the robert downey jr and jude law movies. They were both really good. I can't wait for the next one.
> 
> Never - thanks for the encouragement. Some days are better than others but if He got me through the worst last time, He'll get me through the worst this time. I love greens but we recently gave up pork and greens just aren't the same w/o hamhocks. Smoked turkey will have to do. Now I'm hungry... Did you move far?
> 
> Storked - I live in Houston! And you're right, Texas is great!
> 
> Mnj - I totally sneak on my phone at work. If I don't there will be so much to catch up on later. LOL. Do you view the mobile site? I ask because when I view the mobile site it's easier to read the text but it never goes to the first unread post...it just goes to the top of the page and i have to scroll through the whole page to find out where I was. Does yours do the same thing?
> 
> Sweetz - you are hilarious. Butt acne and farts... Love it. You definitely make me feel comfortable posting those things that might orginally consider tmi. LOL
> 
> Leather - I love Austin. I told hubby he needed to find a good job there so we could move there. Thats a lot easier said than done though. LOL. How long have you been there?

I've been afraid to ask ... or maybe more unwilling to accept that there is a problem with your gift. I just want to believe that you wont have to deal with the worse again. How are you feeling? Still more spotting? Sighs. :flower:


----------



## Storked

I hate that Never has that burden too BayBeeEm.
I think more would have acknowledged Shyiah's BFP is they knew her, ya know? And that is the tough part about people leaving and popping up to announce BFPs: we get new girls in who don't know them and ignore it and the rest of us who know them are hurt that they only dropped by to share their news when they haven't been sharing the journey with us personally anymore. We should all be in it together and the truth is, people are selfish. And you nobody wants to feel like nobody cares. You want people to care about your shitty days and happy days and just general ponderings and thoughts on TTC. And you feel the same way when pregnant. But if we stay and comment to each other, are considerate enough to even just say hi, then we can all feel good. Well, provided that you don't just say hi after a person has poured their heart out in the thread :D

And I feel responsible for some of the girls who are gone and active elsewhere. Why did I not stalk them? Why did I let them drift?*

I'm no vet ;)
Glad you are able to get those early scans!
Wish you had thrown something back at FIL but just standing there aghast that a grown ass man would act that way is a logical reaction. What the heck! Sorry you have to put up with that honey


----------



## Sweetz33

Hahahahahahah BayBee....I just died laughing at what you wrote. A bimple is a butt pimple lol not sure if it an actual word...I agree that it is not Never's job ...we are all adults time to step up and show responsibility. I'm so sorry about your FIL. My MIL is a piece of work. My DH is a momma's boy. He can do no wrong. First thing she asked DH when we got pregnant last.....are you sure it's yours. I was so offended. First time she saw me.."oh now I know why you like her, she has a big ass". Then when he told her about being pregnant again..."is this one gunna stick or is she still broken" oye vey...I know DH wants a girl...but if it is a girl...I will tweak bc it will be her 1st granddaughter and it will be born around her birthday....Lord help me....


----------



## HisGrace

Storked said:


> Hi HisGrace! You live in Houston? Awesome! We will live right outside of Houston in either Sugarland or Pearland- haven't made up our minds yet. How do you like it? Where are the best places to eat and see?

I used to live in Pearland. It's such a small world. I bought a house out there before I met DH. When we decided to start trying, we moved into his place (in missouri city) because his house had more room. I want to move to Sugarland in the next five years or so. I like Houston well enough though. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## kanicky73

Oh my goodness, I try to lay low during my TWW and all hell breaks loose! LOL

Ok let me give my 2 cents worth. I agree that this is a TTC Forum, however wouldnt the end result of TTC be getting pregnant?? Which is what each and every one of us is after. Does it make me a little sad when I see others post their bfp's?? Of course but as I have said to others, Im a big girl and I can congratulate them and truly be happy for them and a tad jealous all at the same time. I guess I am sort of nuetral because I dont mind hearing about the pregnant ladies on here. I actually like hearing all the different symptoms etc. And as someone pointed out to me in the beginning, I think it was actually Never but someone correct me if I am wrong, that this was not only a forum for those ttc but for those who are pregnant, were pregnant etc to share their experience etc. I have never felt offended by any of you, I just wanted to say that. 

As far as posting and including everyone in a response. I certainly try my best to get those who have commented about a post of mine or responded to something I have said but lets be honest here, there are a lot of us and to hit on every single one of us ladies on here every time we post is a bit much. Like I said I do my best to acknowledge those and hope I have never offended someone by lack of acknowledgement. If I have, please tell me so I can apologize. 
ttc is very draining. emotionally, physically and psychologically. Feelings get hurt, jealousy kicks in and sometimes anger. You ask, why not me? This should have been my month! But thats what we ALL are here to help eachother with. Just because last month wasnt my month doesnt make me angry it gives me hope to see all of you get yours and I know my month will come too. And if it doesnt I have to be ok with that. There is nothing I can do about it. Just know that you all welcomed me with open arms and I am grateful for that and dont want to see any of you hurt or feeling upset!!! 

I personally have decided to not come on quite as often only during my tww because it causes me to obsess. I was a poas maniac last month only to be let down. I truly believe that stress and all that goes into being so worked up and obsessed can play a significant role in ttc. So I made a promise to myself to back off a little so I dont start peeing on every stick that crosses my path. Im not mad, hurt or any of the above. I just wanted to make that clear to everyone. No one has driven me away. It is my choice and is helping me stay sane!

Now for some acknowledgments:

Never- yes ma'am I am in the tww. I am either 1 or 2dpo. According to my fertility tracker on my bb it says I should have O'd on Sunday but it felt more like Monday. So either way, Im officially a tww'er! LOL thank you for asking! 

Janelly- you are very welcome for the advice regarding naughty poopies!! I love that you felt comfortable enough to ask me!! anytime!!! and that goes for all you ladies!

Leather- Welcome!!!

Army- I think you are ok, if no spotting or bleeding or anything I think youre all good. Just try and take it easy, keep us posted for shizzle! 

Ok, now I gotta try and get some work done, ttfn!!


----------



## Storked

First off Kanicky, I adore you and you know that right? But this isn't just about women who are TTC. I think I would be a less sensitive individual except that I am a woman trying to conceive after a loss.
And what always made this thread such a positive place was that we always included each other. Following Never's awesome example because she always made sure to ask about each of us in her posts and reply back.
We should acknowledge each other. Because we are all here and we all have struggles, whether we struggle with a pregnancy that is difficult physically and emotionally, or whether we struggle with a recent loss, or whether we struggle to conceive again after a loss.*
This shouldn't be a place for selfish ladies. We need to care because we used to care. Even Never has acknowledged that it is a problem, this self-centeredness that we have all been guilty of at times.

I am in the TWW too. Are we cycle buddies ATM? :)


----------



## Storked

HisGrace said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Hi HisGrace! You live in Houston? Awesome! We will live right outside of Houston in either Sugarland or Pearland- haven't made up our minds yet. How do you like it? Where are the best places to eat and see?
> 
> I used to live in Pearland. It's such a small world. I bought a house out there before I met DH. When we decided to start trying, we moved into his place (in missouri city) because his house had more room. I want to move to Sugarland in the next five years or so. I like Houston well enough though. I think you'll like it here.Click to expand...

It is a small world! So do you prefer Sugarland to Pearland? I wish I could talk him into the Woodlands but he won't have it :(


----------



## HisGrace

I've been afraid to ask ... or maybe more unwilling to accept that there is a problem with your gift. I just want to believe that you wont have to deal with the worse again. How are you feeling? Still more spotting? Sighs. :flower:[/QUOTE]

Sorry if I've been vauge. I'm scared to post too much because i'm scared people will think i'm being self-centered. I have been spotting for over a week now and my levels aren't doubling anymore. I will get confirmation on Monday when I go in for my u/s, but I feel like the writings on the wall. I've been here I know how my body acted before.


----------



## HisGrace

Storked said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Hi HisGrace! You live in Houston? Awesome! We will live right outside of Houston in either Sugarland or Pearland- haven't made up our minds yet. How do you like it? Where are the best places to eat and see?
> 
> I used to live in Pearland. It's such a small world. I bought a house out there before I met DH. When we decided to start trying, we moved into his place (in missouri city) because his house had more room. I want to move to Sugarland in the next five years or so. I like Houston well enough though. I think you'll like it here.Click to expand...
> 
> It is a small world! So do you prefer Sugarland to Pearland? I wish I could talk him into the Woodlands but he won't have it :(Click to expand...

Definitely Sugarland but Pearland is nice.


----------



## kanicky73

Storked! Of course!! I adore you as well!!!! thank you for correcting me, yes this is a ttc after a loss. I forgot to say that! LOL. 
I agree that a few at times may have gotten a tad carried away with self posts. Maybe it just didnt bother me as much but I fully understand how you feel and respect everyones feelings on here, good or bad. 
And yes it appears we are cycle buddies!!! I am either 1 or 2dpo. If I go off the pain I had yesterday than its 1day. What day are you?


----------



## Storked

HisGrace, will they run any tests? I am so sorry that you are going this. An if you need to talk, please let it out. That is what this section of the site is all about- support. :hugs:


----------



## kanicky73

HisGrace said:


> I've been afraid to ask ... or maybe more unwilling to accept that there is a problem with your gift. I just want to believe that you wont have to deal with the worse again. How are you feeling? Still more spotting? Sighs. :flower:

Sorry if I've been vauge. I'm scared to post too much because i'm scared people will think i'm being self-centered. I have been spotting for over a week now and my levels aren't doubling anymore. I will get confirmation on Monday when I go in for my u/s, but I feel like the writings on the wall. I've been here I know how my body acted before.[/QUOTE]

Pleeeeeease dont be afraid! As storked just reminded me off this forum is about ttc after a loss and if you are suffering a loss, well my dear you qualify!! At least I think so! I have also been worried about you!


----------



## Storked

Then I may have to go with Sugarland, HisGrace! Thanks for your two cents!

Kanicky, we are possibly both the same DPO- I haven't been a good girl and checking because well...meh about this cycle. Did you do anything special? I remember you saying that this may be your last cycle to try :(
And we are all guilty of selfish moments, myself included.


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz33 said:


> Hahahahahahah BayBee....I just died laughing at what you wrote. A bimple is a butt pimple lol not sure if it an actual word...I agree that it is not Never's job ...we are all adults time to step up and show responsibility. I'm so sorry about your FIL. My MIL is a piece of work. My DH is a momma's boy. He can do no wrong. First thing she asked DH when we got pregnant last.....are you sure it's yours. I was so offended. First time she saw me.."oh now I know why you like her, she has a big ass". Then when he told her about being pregnant again..."is this one gunna stick or is she still broken" oye vey...I know DH wants a girl...but if it is a girl...I will tweak bc it will be her 1st granddaughter and it will be born around her birthday....Lord help me....

I can't believe your MIL said those things. You must have a special grace to deal with a woman like that. I might have taken it back to my younger years if someone said sone of those things to me. whew. :hug: to you.


----------



## kanicky73

yay! I like having cycle buddies. speaking of that, where is my Shefalia? Hope she is ok, that surgery sounded awful!!
Not really anything that special. I did go ahead and try the preseed. Made things very slippery. Almost too slippery but dh enjoyed it. Other than that nothing else. 
Im kind of meh about this cycle too and the only reason I know what day I am is because of the pain yesterday and the thingy on my blackberry. Maybe this will be it for us!


----------



## Storked

Fingers crossed Kanicky! As for Shefali, she just hasn't been on the site since she posted last. She may have needed to get away from all TTC talk :(


----------



## kanicky73

Storked said:


> Fingers crossed Kanicky! As for Shefali, she just hasn't been on the site since she posted last. She may have needed to get away from all TTC talk :(

I certainly wouldnt blame her! I just hope shes ok! :hugs:

ok, now I really need to get my arse off the computer and do something around here! LOL

I will talk to you all soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kanicky73

oh and fingers crossed for you too Storked!!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

You know what, all of you are some smart ass girls. I love your brains, I mean that. You all raise very valid points about the use of TTC threads and general rules of engagement. Trust me, we all have faults, including those that have chosen to never return ... just want us all to be mindful of one another. 

Storked - Yeah, I didn't respond to him because it was ridiculous. I let my hubby handle it as it is his father after all.

Sweetz - well your MIL may be a little depressed because her big ass, is missing. Ignore, ignore, ignore and enjoy your gift! 

HisGrace - I totally understand. I was reluctant to come back when I found out about my pregnancy because my mind went straight to the fact that the lil' guy would implant in the wrong place. I don't want to give you what you may take as false hope but I have heard of gals that started spotting but went on to have a healthy baby. I recall you saying your levels stopped rising, for how long? Has there been a decline? I am giving your the expressed rights and permissions to be self centered. All of us here, are ... we just manage to talk of others too. We want to hear about whats going on with you as well.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Disclaimer: After rereading some of my earlier posts, I wish to state the following:

English IS my first language ... I just abuse it. If you notice a typo, know that I am either typing faster than I can think or too excited about the topic at hand. LOL


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm, you are a smart ass girl. I recall once where I missed you and you were like "are you ignoring me?"
I was so embarrassed that I had missed you. And you let me know that you didn't like feeling left out. None of us do.
I hope your man handled it like you wanted!

HisGrace, BayBeeEm is right- nothing wrong with discussing ourselves just so long as we make sure to include everyone in our posts. That is why we say at the end "AFM..." :)

Kanicky, I hope that she is ok too. She was always awesome about replying to everyone too. I love her to pieces. Now get get your chores done woman ;)


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> Disclaimer: After rereading some of my earlier posts, I wish to state the following:
> 
> English IS my first language ... I just abuse it. If you notice a typo, know that I am either typing faster than I can think or too excited about the topic at hand. LOL

You are not alone! Damn autocorrect is my culprit :blush:
I never notice you abusing English though! :)


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks y'all. I guess my reluctance is because i don't know who you're talking about so my first assumption is to think you're talking about me so i try and keep the afm section as brief as possible. I see now that has led to vaugeness and now I see y'all really care. :cry: I know many spot and have healthy babies but that wasnt the case for me last time. It helps to have people remind me of that. I had that same hope last time and I was devestated when they told me it was a bo. Since this pregnancy is behaving exactly the same (even started spotting on the same day) I am just trying to prepare myself so I won't be as devestated as I was last time. 

Maybe Shefali is just taking it easy after her surgery. It sounded pretty intense. I hope everyone else is okay. It's good to know they are at least logging in. Sometimes it's hard to come into a thread and see others with growing tickers while yours hasnt even started. I totally get it.


----------



## Storked

HisGrace, everyone here cares for you :hugs:
You do whatever you must to make this difficult time easier to bear. If it helps to hold out hope, have hope. If it helps to steel yourself for the worst, do that. Only you know what will work for you honey but we are all hear to talk to you and uplift you.

I was glad that some are still on the site but sad that they chose to no longer be active on this thread. Those ladies used to comment all the time and I miss them. Feels a bit like a rejection.


----------



## lisalee1

Hi Everyone! :hi:
There seems to have been a recurrent subject matter today. I know everyone's already talked, but I just got in from work and want to add my 2 cents. 
I believe that we all have felt ignored at 1 point or another on this thread. One time in particular that I felt really hurt was when I posted about the 1st time I heard the baby's HB and only a 2-3 people responded. Most people carried on with their conversation as if I had not been a part of the thread or had been a newbie. I was really hurt and thought about leaving the thread then. However, I tried to tell myself that maybe it wasn't on purpose and everyone was so wrapped up in what else was going on that they missed what was an important moment for me. Since then, I have continued to post and be a part of the thread. It's sad that so many of us have felt ignored on this thread at 1 point or another. But I want everyone to know that I care about everyone who posts here even if my memory is so bad I only remember 10% of what I've read. :) If we each PM one of the ladies who have stopped posting, we can let them know how much they are missed. 
I should add that I am glad to be a part of this thread and feel that it is a very supportive thread. 

BayBeeEm- Reading your story about the FIL made me mad. How dare he!!!! Let him fix his own breakfast next time. 

Sweetz- You posted a really nice post earlier. Thanks for the encouragement. 
Never- You were talking about Maury- every single show is the same!! How many shows can they do on who is the baby's father? It's crazy but I will watch it out of boredom occasionally. 

I'm on the fence about Honey Boo Boo. I really wish someone would tell her that she needs to lose weight if she seriously wants to be considered for future beauty pageants. Is that mean?


----------



## Leather3280

Hey all! I'm so happy to be involved in such a group. It makes me feel very positive about things in general. 
Right now I'm thinking about if its possible to stay at the place were staying at for another 2-3 weeks since we are pretty much sure that our house won't be done on the date we expected. FX that they will say its fine.
His grace: yup I do love it here in Austin I think it's beautiful, green and lots of great seafood. Which I love! Hehe. It's much much much nicer than Arizona! It's just that Arizona is not for me. I just hope I can have a great garden here. I'm really sorry about how your feeling, I'm praying for you and I know that "His" (the Lord's)grace is sufficient for us all.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just skimmed as I have a horrible headache again *damn you sinuses!*

Lisa....it is not mean it is a fact. Besides the fact that beauty pageants will be no longer, it is just very very unhealthy. Oh and hey looky looky....you're a sweet tater! Lol! Watch out I'm right behind you! Rofl!

Leather...aww thanks that was nice hehe these ladies really are cool :)

Annnnnnndddddddddd......brain fart! Lol! Forgot what Storked and umm......whoever she was talking to on the previous page said. Dangit..... Oh well....I'm calling it an early night.....GN ladies!!

Hugs for all!!


----------



## Aspe

Janelley..no worries about typos..we read what we expect to see, and don't see errors. It breaks my heart to know you are leaving this thread. Is PM still okay?

Leather..did they do an ultrasound or tests ran through blood work? They did blood work on me, not an ultrasound. They did an LH, FSH, estrogen, thyroid, and a CBC on me. All came back normal. So she wouldn't do an ultrasound to check my ovaries. Also, sorry to hear about your dad.

Lpjkp..we bd about 3 times since Saturday. Overall, about 3-4 times a week, so a few more times this week, I should be good? And bd the same number of times every week? To date, I have not yet seen the ewcm.

Storked..the doctor said to come back in December. She said that only a gynecologist can prescribe clomid. I'm really sorry you are feeling like this, I really do try my best to include everyone. I really hope you do get your bfp soon. What are you trying (I.e. Soft cups, pre seed, etc) this month?..btw..I would so watch tv with you and your family..I use to love the show "untold stories of the er", but it don't come on anymore

Krissy..hoping the chiropractor (not sure if I spelled it right) does wonders and makes you feel pain free..also, still hoping your husband comes around. How would the tomatoes taste if they were red and fried? Sounds interesting. 

Mnj..I am also wondering if I have gotten in the way, as I was not here from the start

Sweetz..at first I didn't like honey boo boo, not even the commercials, but now I don't mind it

Hisgrace..I don't really like the mobile view..

AFM..didn't bd today, maybe tomorrow. Did it on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. Only if I knew when I would O.


----------



## Storked

Leather, are you keeping Austin weird? :)

Lisa, I wish that you had said something when your feelings were hurt. I do. You were one of the first to join this thread too- don't you miss some of the girls? I think that we should all be more considerate, not feel like everyone should grow thicker skin. We are sad loss ladies and need compassion and care for every part of the journey. And as Sweetz said, it ain't over and safe until you are holding your LO. We are all vulnerable and could use some 5
TLC from one another.

Sweetz, I am stuffy too. I think I will say you passed along the sinuses online ;)
So brain fart or put loud fart? (grins and dashes off!)

AFM: I *hate* when my husband talks politics with me.


----------



## Storked

Aspe, come over and we can watch Deadly Women together! How stinky that they won't give you clomid. Why are they making you wait until December? :hugs:
I just used pre-seed this cycle but nothing special beyond that. Softcups felt like I would be trying too hard. Have you been using anything? I know there was another Canadian on this site (just saw that you were a Canadian ;) ) and she used soy isoflavones with an RE's permission but not sure if they ever worked for her or not.
And we never have a problem with new ladies entering- Sweetz came in later and she is a big part of the group. Ain't ya Sweetz?*:friends:


----------



## lisalee1

Storked said:


> Leather, are you keeping Austin weird? :)
> 
> Lisa, I wish that you had said something when your feelings were hurt. I do. You were one of the first to join this thread too- don't you miss some of the girls? I think that we should all be more considerate, not feel like everyone should grow thicker skin. We are sad loss ladies and need compassion and care for every part of the journey. And as Sweetz said, it ain't over and safe until you are holding your LO. We are all vulnerable and could use some 5
> TLC from one another.
> 
> Sweetz, I am stuffy too. I think I will say you passed along the sinuses online ;)
> So brain fart or put loud fart? (grins and dashes off!)
> 
> AFM: I *hate* when my husband talks politics with me.

Yeah I should've but I hate confrontation and just tried to brush it off. And I totally agree- we are all vulnerable all stages until the baby is born. 
I hope we can all grow from each others' experiences.


----------



## lisalee1

Aspe, you deserve a "break!" I think you've earned a day off. :)

Janelly, we will miss you if you decide to leave. Hoping it won't be long before you miss us too. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Leather, are you keeping Austin weird? :)
> 
> Lisa, I wish that you had said something when your feelings were hurt. I do. You were one of the first to join this thread too- don't you miss some of the girls? I think that we should all be more considerate, not feel like everyone should grow thicker skin. We are sad loss ladies and need compassion and care for every part of the journey. And as Sweetz said, it ain't over and safe until you are holding your LO. We are all vulnerable and could use some 5
> TLC from one another.
> 
> Sweetz, I am stuffy too. I think I will say you passed along the sinuses online ;)
> So brain fart or put loud fart? (grins and dashes off!)
> 
> AFM: I *hate* when my husband talks politics with me.
> 
> Yeah I should've but I hate confrontation and just tried to brush it off. And I totally agree- we are all vulnerable all stages until the baby is born.
> I hope we can all grow from each others' experiences.Click to expand...

If it ever happens again, speak up. We love you and you should get to feel it :hugs:


----------



## Aspe

Storked..I think I'm the only Canadian on this thread .lol..what is deadly women? Lol..I'm not entirely sure why the doctor wants to see me in December, honestly. I might go back though and request an ultrasound.I been using OPK's, but some days I missed due to schedule. Other than that, only cm and cp. Pre seed is a thought though..

Lisalee..you made me chuckle..lol..I actually like having db ..blush blush.. 

AFM..I had some cramping this evening, so I'm thinking I missed my O. :( 

Hiyaaa to all :)


----------



## Storked

Aspe said:


> Storked..I think I'm the only Canadian on this thread .lol..what is deadly women? Lol..I'm not entirely sure why the doctor wants to see me in December, honestly. I might go back though and request an ultrasound.I been using OPK's, but some days I missed due to schedule. Other than that, only cm and cp. Pre seed is a thought though..
> 
> Lisalee..you made me chuckle..lol..I actually like having db ..blush blush..
> 
> AFM..I had some cramping this evening, so I'm thinking I missed my O. :(
> 
> Hiyaaa to all :)

I think you are the only Canadian on here too :)
CM and CP aren't supposed to be too reliable is the thing. I wish they would monitor you or something just to take the guess work and stress out of it for you! I like pre-seed and maybe baby aspirin could help get more blood flowing to the ovaries. But I am no expert.
Deadly Women is a show on Discovery about female murderers. Mostly Aussies ;)
Aw do you think that they will see you in December?


----------



## Aspe

Storked..how would they monitor me? Yeah, LD aspirin is an idea. Would it actually be in the baby medication section? :S .. Did you try it before? How does it go really? 
I heard that cm and cp aren't reliable :(.. For the past week, at least, my cervix has been high and soft.
The doctor will probably see me in December, but I would have to be referred to a gynecologist. 
I really hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Storked

I hope we all see BFPs soon :hugs:
As for monitoring, when women go do IUIs or IVF they check their uterine lining and follicle size I believe so that they can pinpoint ovulation for egg harvesting or getting sperm in there in time. Maybe only an RE could do that? Is that who your gyno would refer you to? Hopefully you get in!
As for low dose aspirin, mine is by the regular aspirin. It thins your blood which I have read can help anywhere from implantation to increasing flow to ovaries for healthy eggs. Janelley was using it when she got her BFP and is still taking it now I think. Right Janelley?


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked......don't make me jiggle my bimple at you! Rofl!! I'm a late entry and I freaking love this group! Oh and the sinuses...karma Storked.....karma!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Not sure about low dose aspirin....that is Jane's area. I just did grapefruit, eat good and relaxed...


----------



## Aspe

I haven't yet seen a gynecologist. My doctor said she could refer me to one, so I guess this would be the next step. When are you testing storked?

Sweetz..how long were you taking grapefruit juice?


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked......don't make me jiggle my bimple at you! Rofl!! I'm a late entry and I freaking love this group! Oh and the sinuses...karma Storked.....karma!!

It is true, I only post here and on one other myself! And if you jiggle bimple I will pick my nose at you :p
But I can't pick my nose because that implies that it is dry. Crap!
Sweetz, the other day my hubby was clipping his nails and I started to annoy him and the threatened to aim his nail clippings at my face. And I thought "we are a strange little couple". I hope you liked that story ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

For a good month or two. A glass every morning or I ate a grapefruit. I also stopped smoking, drinking caffeine and lowered my sugar intake. I boosted the eggs, meats and lowered the carbs.


----------



## Storked

Aspe said:


> I haven't yet seen a gynecologist. My doctor said she could refer me to one, so I guess this would be the next step. When are you testing storked?
> 
> Sweetz..how long were you taking grapefruit juice?

Do you have Aldi grocery store in Canada? You can get grapefruit juice cheap there if so!
Not sure when I will test. Think I will just wait for AF. Don't think Inam going to be preggo :)
How soon could she refer you? :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Storked......don't make me jiggle my bimple at you! Rofl!! I'm a late entry and I freaking love this group! Oh and the sinuses...karma Storked.....karma!!
> 
> It is true, I only post here and on one other myself! And if you jiggle bimple I will pick my nose at you :p
> But I can't pick my nose because that implies that it is dry. Crap!
> Sweetz, the other day my hubby was clipping his nails and I started to annoy him and the threatened to aim his nail clippings at my face. And I thought "we are a strange little couple". I hope you liked that story ;)Click to expand...

Omg please no boogers!! Seriously these days boogers put me into a dry heave. Also spit...ugh....dog puked all over carpet last night and I lost it. Normally I can handle that stuff. My DH and I are just as odd........


----------



## Sweetz33

I heart Aldi!


----------



## Storked

I won't promise on the boogers but I won't ever make you clean my puke ;)
You must be a strong lady to handle puke normally. I swear other body "fluids" I can handle but puke...*shudders*
Hey, you must be just as odd if he will take on Bimple! (it deserves to be capitalized!)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> I heart Aldi!

There won't be one close by where I am moving :cry:
There is one just down the road now and am spoiled for other stores!


----------



## Sweetz33

My closest Aldi is 30 minutes away now :( I never had a problem with stuff like that. Poop, puke, boogers, blood, no issues...always had a problem with spit.....my sister used to terrorize me with spit torture. This pregnancy even seeing something that resembles a booger.....dry heaves. Omg I almost lost my lunch earlier bc I was cleaning an old Tupperware from the fridge bc it is trash day....had to have DH do it....he said it doesn't smell bad.....I looked at him...then puked in the sink lol the worst was when I got real sick of some meds they gave me when I got my bladder infection. I got the runs bad.....and as I'm sitting there on the potty....I puked in my hand....I cried not from the puking....but bc it was in my hand and it was bothering my OCD lol!! DH was so sweet.....he stayed in bathroom until I was done, cleaned my hand, disinfected my hand (lol) and got me a bucket. He rubbed my head until I was finished.........now if only he can be that sweet every day bwahahaha


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz.. I will have to remember that. Don't be alarmed if I ask you again in the future..lol

Storked..the doctor could refer me as soon as my next appointment I would imagine. No aldi stores here :( ..will have to take a look in Walmart..I'm hoping you get your bfp soon :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I remember when you were sick from the meds! That was sweet :)
Sorry Aldi is so far- doesn't really save you money if you have to drive all that way :(
So tell me, did your sister hold you to the ground and let her spit hang over you? Have you ever heard of the comedian John Hefron? He said in his acts that he did that to his little brother :) and that sometimes the spit would fall because it was a hazard of the game


----------



## Storked

Aspe said:


> Sweetz.. I will have to remember that. Don't be alarmed if I ask you again in the future..lol
> 
> Storked..the doctor could refer me as soon as my next appointment I would imagine. No aldi stores here :( ..will have to take a look in Walmart..I'm hoping you get your bfp soon :)

Yowza is that the December appointment? Any way to be seen earlier? :flower:
Aw, maybe you have some sort of an equivalent of Aldi in Canada. It is a nice cheapy store- they have them here and even Australia so was hoping maybe there would be one near you as well :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked...yup....that is exactly what she did....jerk...


----------



## Sweetz33

Aspe no worries...I repeat myself often.....

Storked yeah it is too far for a savings now lol

Aspe no worries...I repeat myself often.....

*giggles*


----------



## Leather3280

Yup! I'm totally keeping Austin weird. Lol. Has anyone ever heard of a hienna going head first into an elephants bumm and eating it inside out? There is going to be show on about it this Sunday.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, aw poor baby sibling! (pinches your cheeks)

Elephant butt eating of the hyena. Where is this Leather? :D


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz..lol..your a comedian lol
Only if our dh/db could be that nice all the time is right..only if bahah..a girl can dream

Storked..yeah i probably can get in earlier but I want to see if exercising is going to help regulate me first.


----------



## Storked

Aspe, Hopefully! Do you have a gym membership? :)


----------



## Aspe

No, just using my own equipment and thinking about starting a DVD workout.


----------



## Sweetz33

Round 2 of bimple eradication....unsuccessful damnit...


----------



## Storked

Any vids in mind? The Gillian (Jillian?) Michael's ones are pretty exhausting but easy 
I used to do wii fit back in the day but it made me feel bad about myself. My mii was so chunky :(


----------



## Storked

Aspe said:


> Sweetz.. I will have to remember that. Don't be alarmed if I ask you again in the future..lol
> 
> Storked..the doctor could refer me as soon as my next appointment I would imagine. No aldi stores here :( ..will have to take a look in Walmart..I'm hoping you get your bfp soon :)




Sweetz33 said:


> Round 2 of bimple eradication....unsuccessful damnit...


Tell him that e isn't squeezing it right! Sometimes you need to apply a huge chunk of skin all around the zit and apply steady pressure. Best put goggles on him first!


----------



## Sweetz33

I sold my wii.....I'm regretting it now bc I'm on bed rest/low activity and I'm sooooooo boreddddddd


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh 1 st round last night got rid of over half of it....that was just wrong...and gross lol this thing was almost the size of a half dollar and was about a 1/4 inch up...can you say cystic? Never in my life have I ever got one like this anywhere let alone on my booty.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, gross but it has to be done for some bum relief. That sounds dirty don't it? ;)
Do you have a DS? Of course you would only be exercising your thumbs but hey, entertainment :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Gave it to my daughter lol


----------



## Storked

What kind of a nice mom are you?


----------



## shefali83

hello to all my lovely ladies !!! hope everyone is doing grt! 

ARmy: Congrats sweetheart!!!!! i literaLLY jumped when i saw ur bfp! makes us all TTCers so hopeful.. hope u are doing well... :D

AFM: i havent been able to read any of the missed posts yet but just wanted to check in once to let you all know i still exist ! have been taking lotsa rest. my lappy brokedown as well :( miss talking to u all. i will read up all the pages and post personally in few days. just waiting for the pain to subside. have docs appointment tomo. i hope i am healing well and hopefully can start ttc soon!! love u all and miss u loads and loads!!! tight hugs!! mwaaahhhh


----------



## lisalee1

Aspe- I had to stop reading all the comments because I'm late. So sorry if you answered this question already. 
Do you normally cramp after ovulation? A day after? 2? If so, I think your timing was PERFECT especially since you did it Sat- Mon. You can rest easy. And by the way, don't miss days with your OPK. Some people only get 1 surge and if that's the method you're using for TTC, you don't want to miss it. You can kind of tell once the OPK starts to get a little darker that you should be testing everyday- even if you have to take it with you to work or something. But it sounds like you covered everything for this month anyway so don't worry. :thumbsup:

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Storked

shefali83 said:


> hello to all my lovely ladies !!! hope everyone is doing grt!
> 
> ARmy: Congrats sweetheart!!!!! i literaLLY jumped when i saw ur bfp! makes us all TTCers so hopeful.. hope u are doing well... :D
> 
> AFM: i havent been able to read any of the missed posts yet but just wanted to check in once to let you all know i still exist ! have been taking lotsa rest. my lappy brokedown as well :( miss talking to u all. i will read up all the pages and post personally in few days. just waiting for the pain to subside. have docs appointment tomo. i hope i am healing well and hopefully can start ttc soon!! love u all and miss u loads and loads!!! tight hugs!! mwaaahhhh

You will be very happy Shefali because everyone has asked about you. We love you and missed you :hugs:
Yay for rest! :)


----------



## Storked

Morning Lisa! :)


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/tp.jpg

Which are you ladies? :)


----------



## garfie

Afternoon ladies

I watched yesterdays thread - but didn't comment partly because I was in an arsy mood and what I might have said might have added fuel so I kept quiet for a change:haha: - I'm sorry some of you felt the need to leave:cry: let's hope you all want to return soon:happydance:

I think I joined this thread a week after it starting, the reason I joined? because I loved its POSITIVITY & FRIENDLINESS as well as the EMPATHY - so sad some of that has gone along with some very strong personalities:cry:

I know that I'm as guilty as the next person not commenting on everyones post - it is so hard when you are trying to remember what people have said and you are doing it in between other things.

I try to comment on peoples post if I think it is right to do so and yes sometimes posts get missed and I am so pleased that Mummy Bear (that seems weird saying that as I'm known as Mummy Bear to my friends) "Never" for bringing us all up to date, from my own personal opinion I don't like to repeat what others have said unless of course it is relevant like TEST:haha:

I always try and do a few personals (usually people who have asked recently) as I said before I forget what has been written 5 pages back and sometimes ladies it's banter so doesn't really need a comment wouldn't you agree? I don't always know what you ladies are talking about as it gets lost in translation or is not a programme that is on over here - but I'm interested so I like to watch you ladies talk about it - who knows you might teach this old dog a new trick:haha:

Shefali - I am so pleased you are recovering well so sorry to hear you are still in pain BIG :hugs: and as Storked said we have all missed you.

Sweetz/Storked - You ladies make me giggle as well as go eeeewwww, but all the same gotta love you both:flower:

Army - How are you today hun:flower:

Leather - :hi: and welcome hun:flower:

Aspe - I cannot believe you have to wait until December - let's hope your BFP pops up in the meantime:happydance:

AFM - Short cycle again 19 days - have been (at last) referred to a gynae next week, had to tell them my endo was playing up - endo can effect fertility - so I'm not lying just bending the truth slightly.:winkwink:

Hope all the ladies who have walked out the thread are still stalking and will walk back in:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Leather3280

Hey well the show is going to be on Sunday night and I think it's on animal planet.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I had to jump off yesterday had to do some cleaning, and got a headache in the process so had to lay down.

Shefali: Hello madam, I'm so happy that you updated us, we were def worried ab you. Sorry you're still in pain but im def happy that you're ready to jump bk in the TTC boat!! 

Garfie: Sorry the thread had you upset yesterday but this happens quite frequently here. It's just a reminder to the other ladies, just to be considerate, no harm or damage trying to be done.and Yayy for getting seen and hopefully getting more help for your fertility. And when it comes to fertility and doctors it's Def ok to bend the truth or they will treat you just as you claim. and I fo not mind being called Mummy bear:flower:

Aspe: Is your Gyno that you're being referred to a fertility doctor? Even though Dec. is a time away, I'm still glad you're getting seen. My Gyno was a infertility doc and handled iui and IVF so i hope your new Gyno will get to the bottom of this so we can celebrate with your BFP!

Sweetz: Your fart convo earlier had me laughing on the Floor, you are a mess, and I love it!!

Stork: That toilet tissue post had me laughing. I actually had to get up and run in the bathroom to look and see how I positioned my tissue to only realize it's standing up on a toilet holder that sits upright. BUT OF COURSE I WOULD BE THE FIRST ONE!!! And you're in the TWW, ahhh YAYYY no obssing or stressing but everything is crossed for you!! And don't ever let me hear you say, you know you're not pregnant!!! That upset me, it only takes one sperm to get you pregnant, with confidence and faith, ma'am never give up on yourself, God can work wonderful miracles if you give him the chance! Love ya!

Leather: I'm so happy you joined this thread and so sweet!!! I know I might've missed it, forgive me but are you almost "o"? The Grapefruit Juice I did too. Rather then grapefruit juice I just ate a grapefruit twice a day. Not my fav fruit but women like us will try anything once if it's promised to get me closer to a BFP!! GL MA'AM, you'll have your BFP soon, don't give up!!! I'm rooting for ya!!

Lisalee: Hi ma'am. Is that baby of yours still playing kickball in your belly? Did you find his/her pattern yet to when he/she kick?

BayBeeEm: LOVE YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!! Muuaaahhhh! 5weeks and 2 days!!!! You are moving fast, and that bean is growing fast Bc that was a great pic on that U/S!! I think your bean was waving at us!! That's your take home baby BayBeeEm!! And that m/s is still kicking in, huh.

Krissy: I'm so glad you're here with us. I enjoyed reading your awesome post on how you made it Bc of this thread and that's what we're here for, for each other, to lift each other up nomatter where we are in our life, pregnant, period, m/c, infertility, TTC. Thanks for being here Krissy. I love your attitude and POSITIVITY!!! Let that dad of yours dress those babies up again!!! He knows what he is doing!!

Kanicky: Thanks ma'am for your post, you are absolutely a sweetheart and I enjoy reading all you write! And you're in TWW!!! 2-3DPO!! O EM gee, I'm claiming you got it already!!! And I'm not thinking otherwise. I understand you not wanting to obsess, so you're staying low, but like I said if you have 20 sticks to pee on then pee away!! Only if you have 2 then you might want to not obsess. FX for you!!!! And we're woman, hormones will get involve. It's ok. We're grown here. 

Armymama: Hope you're still doing ok. And hope the Symptns of worrying has ceased. I'm so glad you still keep in touch with Hopestruck, and I figure she was really busy with the wedding, but she hasn't posted in a while, not last week or week before that maybe you're talking ab her pm you Bc she hadn't posted anything on this thread in a while. But def tell her she is missed!!

Catchbabydust: Where are you?? Hope you're doing good.

Bama: How is school and being prego treating ya? I hope you're embracing your pregnancy!

SHYIAH: WHERE ARE YOU BUNNY RABBIT?! update?

AngelSerenity: I hope you're doing well. Please update us so I can know how you're doing.take care of yourself.

HisGrace: Im so sad that you felt like it was directed to you. Never think that!! I wanted to hear how you were doing, we all did!!! No one should have to go through that alone. That's why we are here for you, to help you on this recovery Bc we've been there and some are still going through it now. Don't distance yourself, we're here to support you. If you need to talk an yourself, then go ahead. After a m/c, it's hard talking about it on your head , we're here to listen to you. I hope you will get back to how we use to be...not distant. We def love you!

Hi MnJ, did you leave us again, ma'am. Well hope you'll come bk and hope you're doing well.

If I have missed anyone, please forgive me, it was not intentional. 

AFM: Today is scan day ladies @ 2:15pm I haven't been to the doc in 1 month & 1wk and we finally get to see the baby and hopefully find out the gender. I haven't seen the baby since he/she was 7wks. I am def nervous! 

P.s. LADIES WE'RE ALL HERE FOR EACH OTHER!! In any and every situation we're here for you. IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM LET US KNOW AND WE CAN BE MATURE WOMEN AND WORK IT OUT, LET'S NOT RUN OFF BC WE'RE FRIENDS HERE AND WE KNOW EACH OTHER, WE HAVE HISTORY HERE AND THIS IS OUR I-NET HOME!! I LOVE EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU LADIES AND IM HERE TO SUPPORT ANY AND EVERYTHING YOU MAY GO THROUGH. LOVE YOU!!

Excuse my typos, but im on my IPhone.


----------



## lpjkp

Hello lovely ladies!!

My gosh!! I had like 15 pages to read since yesterday, it's been CRAAZZYYY!!!! I'll have a biggg attempt now to touch base with everyone!!Bear with me, and I'll start re-reading now... x


----------



## Aspe

Storked..that is actually what I was thinking about. But I've read that you got to follow her diet plans but I don't usually follow the diet plan, just does the DVD. Was there a diet plan with the DVD you done?

Sweetz.. Sometimes I find, if you use your fingernail and make an X across the pimple, they are easier to pop..silly I know, but it works lol..perhaps it was an apse (aka boil)

Lisalee..I don't know if I cramp after ovulation because I never really tracked it before. According to my app, it says I'm not due to ovulate until another 7 days..I never yet seen ewcm though, only lotion like. My cervix has been high and soft for over a week now.


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked...yeah I'm a sweet mom......I originally did it to keep her from asking constantly..."maaaaaaaa can I borrow your DS?!?!?!? Awwww come on maaaaaaaaaaaa you're not using ittttttt!!!!!!" So um...yeah. As for the TP....I'm the OCD one in the top left corner....DH is the bottom right one.....Sonova.....

Sheeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! You're back!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed you!! Praying for a speedy recovery. <3

Aspe & Never....I aim to please! :haha: sometimes the serious of TTC needs someone to throw down the humor. That is where Storked and I excel! 

Never....once again I heart you Mama Bear! I'm going to wait patiently to hear your scan results! Hopefully yours isn't a boogerbutt like mine was haha! Oooooo an iPhone! Look at you! :winkwink:

AFM.....the bimple has left the building!! :happydance: more good news...woke up to the baby doing the chacha.....even more good news....my mom is sending me a package so I can have clothes that are girly that fit me!! Yay!! Body is a bit achy this am but it is probably bc of the weather. Another cloudy rainy day here. About to go pay the rent for the last time to the property management from hell. As of tomorrow it is the new people who are sooooo much nicer!:thumbup: well, I should eat some breakfast! Love, hugs and ladybugs! :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

First off, today is a new day so I'm not willing to dwell on the conversations of yesterday...we all very rightly had our say, and I'm more than happy to move on from it :)

Krissy: Wow, you seem like an extremely busy mommy from your posts!! I bet they keep you on your toes! I loved your "random" post of giving your kids donuts and chocolate milk in the morning for breakfast...Is it awful to admit that that used to be my normal breakfast every day?! I was so unhealthy, but it was sooo yummy! In my eyes, it makes you a good mommy and not a bad one for sure!!

Sweetz: Haha! I only just saw that video for "gangnam style" (Is thaat what it's called?!) on the weekend, because according to my brother-in-law, that dance is going round the UK like crazy!! I think it's the perfect dance for people like me that can't dance!!!

Storked: Is it awful to admit that I LOVE LOVE LOVE that call me maybe song?! Haha, you're soo gonna hate me now!

Never: A massive thank you again for being such a wonderful support and the most fantastic "mommy" of the group!! Good luck with your scan today (Wow, you'll actually have a fully grown baby in there this time instead of a blob...I want to hear ALL about it later!!) and I hope all goes well!! Thanks to you too for encouraging me to embrace all of my milestones...my milestone for the day is: MY EMBRYO IS NOW OFFICIALLY CALLED A FETUS AS OF TODAY!

Janelley/MnJ: To my fellow preggo ladies, hope you're doing well...not sure whether you are both just taking a little break from the thread or not, but I'll be in touch with you both regardless!x

Sweetz: Haha, you have no shame girl!! Farts, bimples, you name it, sweetz is the first to talk about it!

Leather: OOhhhhh hun, I'm so so sorry to hear about what your dad is going through, it makes me so sad :( Here's to you getting that long-awaited BFP and mischievous little child to give him grief for a long time to come x

Army: Awwww! Your little girl is so cute thinking she's a bird!!!! It reminds me of buzz lightyear in Toy Story singing that "I can fly" song!!! Adorable!

HisGrace: Hope you're doing well huni, and still thinking of you!!! Is there another Sherlock Holmes movie being made? I know of the two Robert Downey Junior ones, I think they're both soo funny! And please don't worry about expressing your worries or being vague incase you think others won't want to read it...we're all here to support each other, and chances are, other women have that worry/experience too x

BayBeeEm: What a poopy father in law!! I'd have tossed the bowl back at him, or even better a phone book, and told him that if he's not happy he can grab himself a takeaway!! It's awful how some people can be!! I think both my parents and parents-in-law can be like that! I think it would be so much better if you could get some kind of an MOT on parents of potential partners before you marry them! hehe!

Kanicky: I understand you completely, as much as many other women do, that TTC can be the most stressful, frustrating, upsetting thing you'll ever go through...as much as you convince yourself that the end result is more than worth it, you still have a lot of "down" days where you really have to fight through and continue. If you need to take time away, you do what you think is best hun...I'm rooting for you either way xx Take as much time as you need, because sometimes it takes for you to really have enough of the whole experience to finally snap and, in my case, that's when it usually happens for you when you've given up and thought "Sod it! I'm not going to even think about TTC anymore because it makes me so angry!"

Aspe: I think you can breathe a sigh of relief, because I agree with Lisalee when she says that it seems like you timed it just right!!! I always thought, and I always really stressed every month, that you needed to do it EVERY DAY to get that BFP...I can assure you that, of all the months that I forced myself to BD every day, I NEVER got a BFP and all I did get was a lot of grief and upset that I'd put so much effort in...I hope it reassures you that I only BD'd once this time round, a couple of days before I ovulated, and that one time was all it took...so I think it's perfectly fine for you to BD 3 times a week! You've done your bit, now you just need to sit back and wait for it all to work it's magic...it's out of your control and it sounds like you've given it a good go xx

Storked: Eurgh!! I've got to say, that turned my stomach! haha! I definitely think it would be grounds for divorce if my DH thre nail clippings at me!! I think you fully deserve the title of strange couple!! Then again, at least he clips his toenails...my DH is a weirdo and is so obsessive about keeping his fingernails clipped and tidy, but ALWAYS forgets his toenails, and I have to remind him when they're claws!! Eurgh!

Lisalee: Hello sweet potato! Hope your little one is having a fantastic day "Yawning, hiccuping, rolling and kicking in there!" sounds like one active baby!

Garfie: Hello to one of the lovely original members!! Gosh, that was soo long ago wasn't it!!! Booo for that short cycle, but FANTASTIC news that you've gotten a appointment with the gyno! I really truly hope that they put you on the yellow brick road to preggoland...it's the first step to getting that extra support, because there is definitely something doing on down there! There could be just the simplest medication they could give you to kick start it all and, hey, I bet you end up with twins to make all the hard work worth it!! Thinking of you hun x

Erm...have I caught up with everyone!! That took like 45 minutes!! Just wish I could get on more often to keep caught up, but I'll try my hardest to keep up to date!!

AFM: Nothing to report this end...had a bit of a barny with my DH, he's been a bit of a douchebag (Or maybe he's not and it's my hormones!)...everyday without fail, he's giving it a good go to try it on with me, and it's the last thing on my mind...I've gone off it completely (Are hormones to blame again I wonder!), I'm too tired, too sicky, and generally too blah...it's also been a little painful and uncomfortable since I've become pregnant but he's all like "Woe is me" and keeps making snidy comments that I'm not giving it to him, and not talking to me for hours on end over it! Err, yeah, that's really how you're going to butter me up and encourage me to be in the mood! Men eh?!


----------



## Aspe

So I took an OPK and I don't think the test line is as dark as the control line. Might bd tonight just in case

Also, when I went pee and wiped, there was cm with like yellowish in it. I then did a cervix check and nothing but only white lotion like.?


----------



## Storked

Garfie, don't expect to comment on every single post dear. Sometimes, I post my long message replying to everyone and then maybe Sweetz and I will discuss farts. You don't have to reply to every one of our messages hehe. Because they aren't always relevant. Just what peeps post about themselves and any questions they have. Or even just kind words of encouragement :flower:
And I remember when you joined :kiss:
How soon do you get to see the gyno dear?

Leather, I will have to catch it hehe. Except my hubby hogs the tv. :)

Never, I am the first too! And I have actually corrected the toilet paper at other people's houses :D
And it is just easier to have no baby expectations rather than be disappointed each cycle. I promise I am not depressed :flower:
Glad you mentioned CatchBabyDust who has also gone quiet.
Why did they make you wait so long for scan? PLEASE UPDATE US AS SOON AS YOU KNOW WHAT GENDER BABY IS! :happydance:

Lpjkp, howdy!
I can forgive you for liking that song if you don't judge me for listening to Hilary Duff ;)
Does your DH scratch you with his feet when he gets into bed? Worst feeling right?
Sorry DH is being stinky :flower: if I had the answers to that conundrum, I would give em.*

Aspe, actually it was my sister's DVD and she is vegan so doubt she did the diet plan. But those DVDs kicked our butts! They really are things that look deceptively easy but are hard. :)
As for the yellow, maybe just from pee?

Sweetz, my husband doesn't use our holder- he grabs at the extra rolls I have stacked on the back of the john. I don't geddit.
Woot no bimple! Happy baby and happy mama who is getting new clothes :happydance:
And you are moving along to better places!

AFM: anyone want to learn first names? Will be difficult at first but may make it easier for us to remember each other :flower:
I am Bethany. Please don't call me Beth. That is my mother :o


----------



## garfie

I'm Fiona - my friends call me Fi :happydance:

Mummy Bear - How did your scan go - can't wait to see a pic:happydance:

Sweetz - Yay for some new clothes - I promised myself when it happens I'm wearing maternity clothes to - as when I was pregnant with the boys xhubby was to tight I wore baggy clothes and borrowed my sisters dungarees - at the time I was a size 8-10 she was a 16 get the picture:cry:

Storked - I'm number 1 toilet roll person haha: that sounds so bad) and number 2 haha:) if I get it back to front - oh no your toilet humour is catching:winkwink:

Aspe - Not sure about your situation hun - does this mean you have Ovulated?:flower:

Bethany my gynae appointment is next Thursday 16 October - how quick is that - now I'm scared:cry: need to print off all my charts just in case:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

I love the name Fiona! Hi Fi :D ok maybe I shouldn't say Hi and Fi together... :)
And you know that the TP thing was funny :) so you like to change it up and be a bit of both eh?
Next Thursday? Great Scott I wish it was sooner! Ah well- sure beats waiting longer! Aw, I am sorry that you are feeling scared but look at the bright side: soon you may have answers and things can be fixed and you can get that sticky BFP!


----------



## lpjkp

Oohhhh, Hi Bethany, Hi Fiona!! I'm Loren...erm, I don't really have a nickname/shortened version...I only get called Babe constantly (By DH), so you can choose either!Haha!

Aspe: I always got white lotiony CM after ovulation, so maybe you've already ovulated? Yay! I always read that the last fertile day (And most likely day of ovulation) is the last day you see watery CM/fertile EWCM...after ovulation, it usually goes lotiony/creamy!

Fiona: That's fantastic that you've already got all your charts etc, it'll speed things up soo much! I read in the charting your fertility book that that's one of the first things they'll ask you to do when they begin investigating you, so that's already something you can tick off...they should be able to tell a lot from your charts, too! No need to be scared, it'll do nothing but good for you in the long run and will hopefully give you all the answers that you so desperately need x

Bethany: Oh nooo, not sure I can forgive you for Hilary Duff, though maybe I could if it was Miley Cyrus (I hate to admit it and it is a huge secret of mine, but I secretly really love that girl! Obviously not in a lesbiany way though!)...yep, him scratching me with his feet in bed is the warning sign! It makes me squirm him just coming near me with those claws! 

I guess, for me, hubby situation is solved...I gave him a good talking to and said that, if he's willing to compromise and meet me halfway, I'll make more of an effort too in that department...I think it worked though, cos he went shopping earlier, and I sneakily spied some massage oil in his shopping bag when he got home! Haha! Ermm, not sure I'm getting that massage anytime soon though, seeing as I've been abandoned for his new guitar for the meantime...the boy can't even play a bloody guitar either, just makes an awful racket!! Still, boys will be boys eh?!


----------



## Storked

Hi Loren! I love your name and spelling too!
And not having nicknames is totally fine. I don't have many myself.

Miley Cyrus? NO! Cannot stand Hannah Montana :D how popular is she in the UK?
Hilary Duff has been someone I liked since Lizzie McGuire hehe. The Disney channel used to rock
Try telling your DH how much it turns you on to see him play his...guitar and see if you don't get a massage ;) KUP hehe


----------



## AngelSerenity

Storked said:


> some of our ladies that have gone quiet..
> 
> Shyiah: was one of the firsts an haven't heard from her aside from her announcement of her BFP. She used to be pretty active.
> 
> Mummy2one: Haven't heard from her in a long time. She was also active.
> 
> LuxLisbon: also silent. Also active.
> 
> Redmonkeysock: silent now. Active.
> 
> Hopestruck: silent. Active.
> 
> AngelSerenity: hasn't posted in a while. Was active.
> 
> Shefali: has fallen silent too.
> 
> 
> Anyone in touch with any of them? I hope that they are well.



Hi Storked, thanks for asking :flower:. Hi everybody else :hi:

Sorry I am MIA and I'm mainly lurking at the moment. I am trying to keep up and I hope you all don't feel offended but I haven't really been up to posting much. I kinda try to pop on to keep up to speed with things but this thread moves so fast :coffee: :friends:.

It's lovely to read about everybody's progress, I suppose I just find this WTT period until I get my hysteroscopy difficult. I feel out of the group so to speak.

I am good, well mainly good, it's definitely been one of those years :wacko:. On top of this TTC no.2 business and all my MCs I just found out last week that I'm probably going to lose my role to a downgraded position I have absolutely no interest in so it's time for me to move on. My main panic is that there is no work out there and my DH is already on a 3-day week so I am feeling the pressure to be honest. The role wont change until early next year but I know now I dont want to be here and I want out NOW. I've also been looking out for other roles for the past year and nope, nothing :growlmad:

I will keep lurking if you all don't mind, and hopefully I'll be up to posting a bit more soon.

Take care everybody xoxo


----------



## Storked

AngelSerenity said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> some of our ladies that have gone quiet..
> 
> Shyiah: was one of the firsts an haven't heard from her aside from her announcement of her BFP. She used to be pretty active.
> 
> Mummy2one: Haven't heard from her in a long time. She was also active.
> 
> LuxLisbon: also silent. Also active.
> 
> Redmonkeysock: silent now. Active.
> 
> Hopestruck: silent. Active.
> 
> AngelSerenity: hasn't posted in a while. Was active.
> 
> Shefali: has fallen silent too.
> 
> 
> Anyone in touch with any of them? I hope that they are well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Storked, thanks for asking :flower:. Hi everybody else :hi:
> 
> Sorry I am MIA and I'm mainly lurking at the moment. I am trying to keep up and I hope you all don't feel offended but I haven't really been up to posting much. I kinda try to pop on to keep up to speed with things but this thread moves so fast :coffee: :friends:.
> 
> It's lovely to read about everybody's progress, I suppose I just find this WTT period until I get my hysteroscopy difficult. I feel out of the group so to speak.
> 
> I am good, well mainly good, it's definitely been one of those years :wacko:. On top of this TTC no.2 business and all my MCs I just found out last week that I'm probably going to lose my role to a downgraded position I have absolutely no interest in so it's time for me to move on. My main panic is that there is no work out there and my DH is already on a 3-day week so I am feeling the pressure to be honest. The role wont change until early next year but I know now I dont want to be here and I want out NOW. I've also been looking out for other roles for the past year and nope, nothing :growlmad:
> 
> I will keep lurking if you all don't mind, and hopefully I'll be up to posting a bit more soon.
> 
> Take care everybody xoxoClick to expand...

So glad to hear from you lady! I will pray that a dream job comes your way- hate that you are being downgraded. Did they give any reasoning as to why? Does it mean a pay cut? Hopefully it all works out for you.
If you ever just want to talk, we are here for you and we care about you :hugs:
How long until your hysteroscopy? If you don't mind, could you please KUP on you very now and again? You are in my prayers :flower:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Awwwhhh thanks Storked. I'll hopefully get my hysteroscopy November/early December at the latest so not too long, just impatient! The rest of my care plan is in place, my RMC just wants to double-check my womb shape just in case. I am prepared to wait it out even though it is hard.

Yes, the downgraded role is basically one I did with another employer when I was climbing up the ladder, over 7 years ago. As I have been with this employer that long I have incremented up the salary scale quite well so I think there would be quite a fall, even though it's only a grade lower. It's the kick I've needed to be honest to get out, the job has changed significantly to what I first did and it isn't me. It's taken me a LONG time to admit this as well. I think it's been a major factor in my crappy moods the past couple of years, I am normally so outgoing and bubbly and now I'm just this somber person in work, not good for anybody. Not good for productivity, not good for me. It's time fresh blood came in to what the new role will be. I just know I cant even stomach thinking about going back that direction....

But it is a crossroads, a nice one I suppose and I'm going to ask my angels for direction this evening :winkwink:. I think I also want out of the working environment I am in (sport) and I have two directions I would love to take, to either get into the health service or into lecturing/tutoring. There are a few jobs out there at the moment I'm qualified/experienced to do so all my time is completing application forms :sleep:. I'll probably need to move but that doesnt bother DH or I, a fresh start may be good as well.


Hope you are keeping well, all your posts brighten up my day, even if I don't have time to read them all! :flower: 


:dust: to all you lovely pregnant ladies xoxo


----------



## Storked

AngelSerenity said:


> Awwwhhh thanks Storked. I'll hopefully get my hysteroscopy November/early December at the latest so not too long, just impatient! The rest of my care plan is in place, my RMC just wants to double-check my womb shape just in case. I am prepared to wait it out even though it is hard.
> 
> Yes, the downgraded role is basically one I did with another employer when I was climbing up the ladder, over 7 years ago. As I have been with this employer that long I have incremented up the salary scale quite well so I think there would be quite a fall, even though it's only a grade lower. It's the kick I've needed to be honest to get out, the job has changed significantly to what I first did and it isn't me. It's taken me a LONG time to admit this as well. I think it's been a major factor in my crappy moods the past couple of years, I am normally so outgoing and bubbly and now I'm just this somber person in work, not good for anybody. Not good for productivity, not good for me. It's time fresh blood came in to what the new role will be. I just know I cant even stomach thinking about going back that direction....
> 
> But it is a crossroads, a nice one I suppose and I'm going to ask my angels for direction this evening :winkwink:. I think I also want out of the working environment I am in (sport) and I have two directions I would love to take, to either get into the health service or into lecturing/tutoring. There are a few jobs out there at the moment I'm qualified/experienced to do so all my time is completing application forms :sleep:. I'll probably need to move but that doesnt bother DH or I, a fresh start may be good as well.
> 
> 
> Hope you are keeping well, all your posts brighten up my day, even if I don't have time to read them all! :flower:
> 
> 
> :dust: to all you lovely pregnant ladies xoxo

I do hate that you have to wait. Though, and you can feel free to smack for this, maybe this wait will be a good thing? I hate when people tell me stuff like that though it isn't always untrue. And perhaps your waiting will pay off with what you want- a sticky bean :flower:
What will be the course of action if it is a problem with womb shape? Is surgery helpful or is it better to deal with what you have?

As for work, I am so sorry that it has become such a miserable environment and it does like this is a push in a direction you may not have thought to taken otherwise :hugs: hope you get the answers you need and the job that is the right fit for you. It will all fall into place!

And hearing from you brightens my day :)


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A56B506C-7BE0-4CF0-BD3B-4B34F5DB3792-10943-00000C605441AA5B_zps88a19282.jpg

Who is hungry?! :)


----------



## lisalee1

Garfie- Glad you were able to "play up" your endo so you could get to the Dr. quicker!!! Hopefully you can get some answers soon. I've heard that short cycles could have something to do with progesterone. Anyway, you'll get some real answers soon- not my guessing. :) Fiona is such a beautiful name! I seriously have to put that on my list of potential girl names. 

Storked- That tissue thing was toooo funny! Of course I'm the 1st one. But trust me, I've been the reckless one a few times too! Which one were you? And I love your name! Those cookies look great! Send me some in the mail. 

Never- Some days the baby kicks more than others. It used to be around midday. It didn't happen midday today and I started to worry. But it happened closer to 3 or 4. I can definitely feel WHEN it's happening, there's just no pattern yet. How about you? Does your have a pattern?

Shefali- So glad to finally hear from you!!! YAY! Hope you feel better with each passing day. 

LPJ- A fetus today!!! :happydance:

Angel- Sorry to hear about the job situation. I know what it's like to be at a job that you're unmotivated to do. I would keep looking for a job and not leave til you find something better. You don't want to jump out into an even worse situation. 

Aspe- I just saw that your cycle is 58 days. Is it usually that length? If so, it makes sense that you won't be ovulating for another 7 days. You usually ovulate 14 days before your next period. Of course, this isn't set in stone but it's just a generality. Glad that you enjoy time with the hubby ;)


----------



## Storked

Lisa, when will you get your gender scan? :) are you doing any maternity costume for Halloween?
You are nice to compliment my name- I don't really like it because well, my mom goes by Beth :wacko:
My husband ate all the cookies but next time I make em... ;) what are your cravings lately?
Oh and I am the first roll for sure. I didn't used to care but the older I get the more OCD hehe!


----------



## BayBeeEm

I am seeing a lot of my favorite people that aren't on as much on here today. Glad to see you Aspe, Lisalee AngelSerenity and lp. To my frequent fliers, hiiiiiii! I am hungry storked. Send me some!


----------



## lisalee1

I don't plan to find out the sex of the baby. I love the element of surprise. 
I can't really say I have any cravings. My appetite hasn't picked up like I thought it would. :/


----------



## lisalee1

And yeah, bad husband for eating all the cookies!

Hi BayBee!


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> I am seeing a lot of my favorite people that aren't on as much on here today. Glad to see you Aspe, Lisalee and lp. To my frequent fliers, hiiiiiii! I am hungry storked. Send me some!

Hi woman! Glad to see you on too! 
The best part of the cookies? They are eggless and soft! So you don't use up all your eggs or break your teef! How are you feeling today? :flower:


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> I don't plan to find out the sex of the baby. I love the element of surprise.
> I can't really say I have any cravings. My appetite hasn't picked up like I thought it would. :/

Hey don't make that face about cravings- you are eating enough I bet as that is what matters :hugs:
You are so strong to wait! I don't think I could :D are any friends and family upset that you are waiting? People got pretty mad at my middle sister when she waited on some of hers. :)


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> And yeah, bad husband for eating all the cookies!
> 
> Hi BayBee!

And for spoiling his dinner *exasperated*


----------



## Aspe

Storked..mmm.. What kind of cookies are those..or were those lol

Lisalee..I used to have a period every month but in April it starting going weird. my last two cycles were 58 says and 63 days :(


----------



## Storked

Aspe said:


> Storked..mmm.. What kind of cookies are those..or were those lol
> 
> Lisalee..I used to have a period every month but in April it starting going weird. my last two cycles were 58 says and 63 days :(

Aspe that must be so frustrating :hugs: I really hope that you get answers soon. Or that exercise will help a ton too!
They were sugar. But now I have all that I need to make chocolate chip. Or maybe some sort of fall type cookies. Hm.


----------



## Aspe

Have anyone heard of vitex? It suppose to help regulate you and conceiving.


----------



## Sweetz33

Evening ladies....finally back home and bra off, Jammie's on!

I want those cookies STAT!

Angel hey girl! Ltns! 

Had to lay down the hammer tonight....oye vey. I'm getting tired of feeling like I'm talking to a brick wall. Had a good talk with my stepson. He opened my eyes. Good kid, smart kid.....but a hurt kid. I saw the example of DH's child rearing skills...and my fears came back. On the way home spoke with DH and explained once baby is born, it is back to school and work for me. He said "who is going to take care of the baby while I'm at work" (not who is going to do it while I'm at work/school...his concern was him) I said daycare...his whole attitude got bitchy. He doesn't want baby in daycare. I said "well I'm not putting my dreams on hold...I let you peruse yours, helped you peruse yours, you have yours...it is time for me. I said you will either support me and be by my side or you can watch from the outside bc I'm doing this wether you like it or not". He got so cranky and landed up ignoring me! I guess what he wants is important but what I want isn't. No more ladies....he is in for a rude awakening in a few months......last thing I needed on a long, hard day.......then when we get home, not only does he act like nothing happened...he has the nerve to tell me to do something for his work (which is his dream) wtf?! And he wonders why I went to my therapist and said in need something for my stress before I hurt someone....mainly him!! Sorry for the rant....just pissy......

Storked....show me something funny....lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, yay for comfy clothes! And cookies are great. I really wish I had double stuf Oreos but I don't need them!

As for your husband, what is his dealio with daycare? It won't ruin the baby- I was in daycare and I am awesome! I think that you are a very strong, determined lady and that he will back down long before you do!
So what is going on with your stepson? :flower: especially to give you fears?
Hehe and don't apologize for ranting- you need an outlet and here we are!
Something funny...I can do that!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/03B0B5A2-02AA-4C3F-810E-2C23414D710A-11801-00000CD5F6C06C39.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/D11EF038-96E9-4ACE-990A-6A14DA2E71CA-11801-00000CD6B0E052F9.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/8B994160-FE90-4D2A-A87D-6636C108453C-11801-00000CD8A86D913D.jpg


----------



## Storked

Loren, my sister texted me this
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/6874B4CB-C31F-4F3E-94E3-0D608F7FCEF4-11801-00000CDB7F444ACA.jpg

I couldn't see it too well so I asked her "is that Draco Malfoy?" and she said "LOL it is Miley Cyrus" and I thought of you.
Is that a real picture? I didn't know she had cut her hair- I read older lady magazines so I think I miss this stuff


----------



## BayBeeEm

AngelSerenity, how the heck have you been?!


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg Ty! And yes that is Miley....lol
Stepson told me his father screwed up and that he looks at him as a father...not a dad. That he screwed up any chance for them to ever have a relationship. He said I'm doing it on my own bc he knows he can't depend on him for anything. Said that I have supported him, more then his own father has. Told me that we need to sit down and talk bc he has a new baby coming. That he needs to step up and be a dad to this one, and not screw up again. He told me if he is not able to be there 100% that I need to do what I have to do. He told me that he knows I will make a great mom to his future brother/sister. I almost cried right there. 17 years old....and so observant. He is hurting so bad....and his father never saw it....and still doesn't. It is really making me think twice about this baby........


----------



## Storked

Hi BayBeeEm!

Hi Army!

Hi Sirbaby!

Hi Aspe! 

Hi Never!

Hehe I see you guys at the bottom (waves)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Omg Ty! And yes that is Miley....lol
> Stepson told me his father screwed up and that he looks at him as a father...not a dad. That he screwed up any chance for them to ever have a relationship. He said I'm doing it on my own bc he knows he can't depend on him for anything. Said that I have supported him, more then his own father has. Told me that we need to sit down and talk bc he has a new baby coming. That he needs to step up and be a dad to this one, and not screw up again. He told me if he is not able to be there 100% that I need to do what I have to do. He told me that he knows I will make a great mom to his future brother/sister. I almost cried right there. 17 years old....and so observant. He is hurting so bad....and his father never saw it....and still doesn't. It is really making me think twice about this baby........

Oh no Sweetz! Have you told DH what he said or was it told in confidence? Latino men pride themselves on being a more distant "father" figure than the closeness of "dad", you know?


----------



## Sweetz33

He said it in confidence...and I will respect that.

Funny thing dh talks all about family and how Puerto Ricans are family oriented....but his own son is so distant. SS said he has no parents and was raised by a gay woman and his uncle rather than his mom or dad......how can they not see this?! It breaks my heart bc he's a great kid!


----------



## lisalee1

Storked- I HAVE been concerned about not gaining. I'm always worrying that I'm not eating enough. It's always been very hard for me to gain weight. I haven't stepped on the scale in a week in fears that it will be the same as last week. 

Aspe- I'm sorry to hear about the crazy cycles. I don't know about Vitex, but I'm all for herbal supplements. So go for it! Can't hurt. 

Sweetz- You told him right! He can't expect you to put your life on hold for 5 or so years. That would make you totally dependent on him. Being that you're in a somewhat shaky relationship (based on your past posts), I don't think it would be wise for you to be in that situation.


----------



## Storked

It is a cultural thing I think Sweetz- they think that being able to pay for your family is what makes you a good parent. My ex felt very close to his family but don't know why because they were always mad and screaming at each other. His dad wasn't bad but distant ad really only yelled at him- yet he worshipped him. Makes no sense to me.
I think that to them manhood is being untouchable in regards to feelings. Or emotional support. What do you think? :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lisa...I have a backup plan....I'm not stooooopid lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked...I agree


----------



## Storked

lisalee1 said:


> Storked- I HAVE been concerned about not gaining. I'm always worrying that I'm not eating enough. It's always been very hard for me to gain weight. I haven't stepped on the scale in a week in fears that it will be the same as last week.
> 
> Aspe- I'm sorry to hear about the crazy cycles. I don't know about Vitex, but I'm all for herbal supplements. So go for it! Can't hurt.
> 
> Sweetz- You told him right! He can't expect you to put your life on hold for 5 or so years. That would make you totally dependent on him. Being that you're in a somewhat shaky relationship (based on your past posts), I don't think it would be wise for you to be in that situation.

Oh Lisa I think you are golden if your doctor's are happy :flower:


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked...I agree

And I know that if you are having a boy (baby let her see!) then that isn't the example of manhood you would want for him. And really, same for daughters. If her dad is distant, you don't want her to lean toward guys who are his opposite- crazy mod swings and general lack of control


----------



## Sweetz33

He has the mood swings....and lack of control.....


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> He has the mood swings....and lack of control.....

True but you know what I mean. He is distant and cold to his son. With you he gets all passionate because you are his woman. MUR.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm loosing desire to be with him.....like today...got on my butt bc I had to you know, pay the bills and had an appointment to figure out what I can take to calm down my anxiety and OCD.....and we have one car (mine). He son needed to be picked up too. So he got pissy with me bc he had stuff he needed to do....um so do I....and it's my flipping car! So I said you can drop me off at my appointment, pick up your on, drop him off, then come get me, I will drop you off at your meeting at work, hang out at your brothers then pick you up. He said fine....then when he goes to pick me up after dropping his son off he goes on this whole speel on how HE'S inconvienced....what?! I'm the one that got dropped off....I'm the one that is running around paying all the bills...you know like rent....I'm the one that has to sit 2 hrs at HIS brothers waiting on his ass! Oh and then when we finally get home....he disappears into his man cave, then 20 minutes later says he has to go back to work and leaves in my car. Seriously?! Then he says why do I need chill pills...ummmmm....is he really that dense?!


----------



## nevergivingup

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1349316994.jpg

Hi ladies, a quick jump in Bc I'm exhausted, so I wanted to get this out the way. WE ARE HAVING A BABY BOY!!!!
He was extremely active and busy doing the U/S. We even have a picture of his little pecker. He is moving now and hasn't stopped to take a nap yet! My DH is over the moon and so am I. As soon as she turnt on the u/s he was flipping everywhere. He even waved at us, that picture I will post later!! Ok now on to catch up on personals!


----------



## Sweetz33

nevergivingup said:


> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1349316994.jpg
> 
> Hi ladies, a quick jump in Bc I'm exhausted, so I wanted to get this out the way. WE ARE HAVING A BABY BOY!!!!
> He was extremely active and busy doing the U/S. We even have a picture of his little pecker. He is moving now and hasn't stopped to take a nap yet! My DH is over the moon and so am I. As soon as she turnt on the u/s he was flipping everywhere. He even waved at us, that picture I will post later!! Ok now on to catch up on personals!

Omg omg omg yay! Wooohoooooooo!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> I'm loosing desire to be with him.....like today...got on my butt bc I had to you know, pay the bills and had an appointment to figure out what I can take to calm down my anxiety and OCD.....and we have one car (mine). He son needed to be picked up too. So he got pissy with me bc he had stuff he needed to do....um so do I....and it's my flipping car! So I said you can drop me off at my appointment, pick up your on, drop him off, then come get me, I will drop you off at your meeting at work, hang out at your brothers then pick you up. He said fine....then when he goes to pick me up after dropping his son off he goes on this whole speel on how HE'S inconvienced....what?! I'm the one that got dropped off....I'm the one that is running around paying all the bills...you know like rent....I'm the one that has to sit 2 hrs at HIS brothers waiting on his ass! Oh and then when we finally get home....he disappears into his man cave, then 20 minutes later says he has to go back to work and leaves in my car. Seriously?! Then he says why do I need chill pills...ummmmm....is he really that dense?!

Warning: I am about to sound sexist. Sweetz, you and I both know that men don't consider any of the things we do to be work unless it is upon them to accomplish them. Hell, it is like they forgot that part of their eagerness to marry was a) steady sex and b) so hopefully somebody else could do all the shit that they hate to do. When they no longer pay the bills (and I mean actually go through the process of balancing a checkbook and paying the bills), dealing with apartment management, caring for children, menu planning, grocery shopping, cooking, cleaning, vacuuming, ironing...it is like they think those things magically happen so that they no longer have to deal with them. It isn't often that men will acknowledge that that is work, and miserable, tedious work too. And you are growing a baby on top of it all!
If you go, you will take your car and no longer be babysitting his butt and he will know that he lost a good thing. And I am guessing from your talk that it will be too late :hugs:


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1349316994.jpg
> 
> Hi ladies, a quick jump in Bc I'm exhausted, so I wanted to get this out the way. WE ARE HAVING A BABY BOY!!!!
> He was extremely active and busy doing the U/S. We even have a picture of his little pecker. He is moving now and hasn't stopped to take a nap yet! My DH is over the moon and so am I. As soon as she turnt on the u/s he was flipping everywhere. He even waved at us, that picture I will post later!! Ok now on to catch up on personals!


BLUE FOR NEVER! Congrats! :D
Thinking up names yet?


----------



## Sweetz33

I think it already is too late....like today he got icky bc he was out of tank tops....ok Hun...you know where the washer is, and the dryer.....why didn't you do it yourself instead of giving me tude....I'm not a fricken mind reader!


----------



## lisalee1

OMG Never! YAY!!!! Boy for you and girl for Sweetz! :dance:


----------



## Sweetz33

I'll be happy with healthy...

Just had a crying fit. DH called and said all this stuff about how he wants to be there 100% and how he has screwed up, give him another chance blah blah blah.....but ladies I'm so hurt right now I don't know if i can do it! I'm so tired of hurting and him just either not noticing or not really caring. I even told him that...he said I notice...then I say why the hell ain't you doing anything to fix it? His answer...I will.....you will see.....I even said I don't care if you did things in our past....just please be truthful. I rather know the truth then constantly have question marks! I'm tired of I wills or you will sees!!! I want fucking change!! (Pardon the swear but I'm so upset right now) I'm so tired of false promises....I can't take it anymore! I'm don't know if I should try or just throw in the towel....he realized that he blew it with his older son....and maybe he is finally realizing he is blowing it with me...but it might be too late.....


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> I'll be happy with healthy...
> 
> Just had a crying fit. DH called and said all this stuff about how he wants to be there 100% and how he has screwed up, give him another chance blah blah blah.....but ladies I'm so hurt right now I don't know if i can do it! I'm so tired of hurting and him just either not noticing or not really caring. I even told him that...he said I notice...then I say why the hell ain't you doing anything to fix it? His answer...I will.....you will see.....I even said I don't care if you did things in our past....just please be truthful. I rather know the truth then constantly have question marks! I'm tired of I wills or you will sees!!! I want fucking change!! (Pardon the swear but I'm so upset right now) I'm so tired of false promises....I can't take it anymore! I'm don't know if I should try or just throw in the towel....he realized that he blew it with his older son....and maybe he is finally realizing he is blowing it with me...but it might be too late.....

Any choice is ultimately yours so I am virtually going to give you what you need :hugs: HUGS!


----------



## lpjkp

Storked (Aka. Bethany!): Erm, Hannah Montana isn't very popular in the UK, that's why it's so big of a secret...I'd get laughed at if it ever came out!haha! And,, yes, that is apparently Miley Cyrus with her hair chopped off...what was she thinking?! I saw it in one of the women's magazines/newspaper over here, and I thought silly girl!!!
MMmmmmmm, those cookies look so yummy!!!!!!! They need chocolate chips in them to finish them off...ohh mann, all I've got is some crappy cheapy pre-packaged cookies, I reckon they're stale now...Look what you've started girl!

Angel: Hey lady! Glad to hear from you, sounds like you're having a pretty sucky time of it :( I hope that November/December speeds round for you and that you get to the bottom of this TTC business to finally get you on your way to your little rainbow baby...thoughts are definitely with you, and you're such a brave courageous woman to go through what you go through and come out the other side xx As for the career change, maybe it's fate and it's meant to be...you mention you'd be happy to follow another path, and maybe that's what you need to make sure your life is becoming as truly happy for you as can be! Good luck and hope you get that dream job!xxx

Lisa: What does it feel like when your baby kicks? Like flutters? I can't can't can't WAIT till I get to that point...at the minute, I just have a very mischievous sucky little baby that seems to enjoy making me sick all-day everyday!

BayBeeEm: Hiiiiiii!!!!!!! Hope you're well!

Aspe: I read good reviews about Vitex, and decided to try it myself (It's called agnus castus in the UK), but it was awful for me! It seemed to do the opposite if I can remember of what I wanted it to do...it lengthened my cycle and made me ovulate later and dried me up...after searching google after that, I also read a lot of poopy reviews of vitex too, where it messed up a lot of people's cycles...I'd say that, if your worried about your cycles, maybe it is time to have a pop to the doctors and see if there is anything they can recommend?x

Sweetz: Awww hun, that made me feel sad reading about your son...I think it's easy for people to just assume that kids don't pick up on stuff, and they're always suprised when it turns out that it's had a bigger effect on that kid more than anyone could know...In terms of your DH, he gives you soo many mixed signals doesn't he?! Men are funny creatures, and it takes a good strong woman to love 'em! Whatever decision you make, you need to stick to your own goals (If you want to pursue your dream too, don't let anybody stop you!) and you NEED to see change in him...Actions speak louder than words I always think, and you can't build a happy life on empty promises...He needs to start showing you that he DOES care and that he WILL change, because you lady deserve to be treated soo much better, and I don't think you should give up until you get the best from a guy, whether it's him or another lucky guy in the future xxx

Never: O.M.G!!!!!!!!!! What a lovely post to see when I've just gotten up!!!!!!!! Argh! I'm soo happy for you that you got to see a lovely bouncing little BOY!!!!!! Start stocking up on those blues for that little baby that you're nearly halfway to seeing!!!!! Soo happy for you and DH!!!

AFM: Eurgh! I'm shocked I've managed to sit here this morning for so long and type! I'm sicky sicky this morning (After a lovely day of feeling almost human yesterday) and have had my daily morning dose of vomiting... you'll be happy to know Bethany, that DH happily gave up the guitar last night (Was soo glad, 'cos he was making an awful racket!), I got my massage (Was quietly impressed, he kept some good massage skills away from me all this time!) and he got his compromise!!! This compromising business might actually work!Haha!x


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well as hubby is out fishing this morn - I've snuck on here:winkwink:

Mummy Bear - CONGRATS hun on your baby boy cub - oh so so pleased for you :happydance: and are you sure it was his winky you saw and not the umbilical cord :winkwink: - my ex hubby thought my eldest was well endowed until the German doc told him it was the umbilical cord :haha: you must be walking on air right now with the daftest grin on your face - you enjoy hun you deserve it - so what is going to be your first purchase in blue?:flower:

Angel - So sorry you are having a tough time of it lady - I think we all understand what it is like to be in a crappy job where you are not appreciated - I hope you find a good job with lots of money ladies who have worked hard for their qualifications deserve it in my opinion:thumbup:

Lp - Glad you decided on compromising - and so pleased he put down the guitar - my eldest has decided he wants to learn to play, so I can sympathise fully on the noise! aaaaarrrrrgh:winkwink: So sorry you are still feeling sicky but that's got to be a good thing right?:flower:

Storked - Yum those cookies looked so good - I'm rubbish at anything like that my eldest (again) has just announced he wants to make some Jewish bread for RE. I mean honestly do these schools think the majority of store cupboards hold poppy seeds etc well deff not mine:haha:

Aspe - Did you say you see CM - I can't remember if not maybe try grapefruit juice (but bear in mind just because you can't see it) doesn't mean it's not happening up there :hugs:

Lisa - I used to love it when I got my flutters with the boys - as time went on it started to look like a ripple across my belly that was weird and then as they ran out of room I looked like I had an alien poking out:haha: Enjoy the flutters as only you know they are there :flower:

Sweetz - Hun what to say - I think it has all been said before, your DH certainly likes to play mind games with you doesn't he and from what you said he has done the same to his son:hugs: I don't see why women can't combine a career and a baby at the same time I did, no one said it is easy but it can be done, he will just have to make more of an effort won't he:flower:

Baybee - Hello lady how are you feeling today:flower:

AFM - I have printed of my charts for next week and they are a sad state of affairs :cry: no O since my DNC and prior to that on 9DPO a huge temp drop even though the witch might not come until a few days after so that looks like a progesterone issue don't you think:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

LPJ- Sorry you're being beat up by MS. You should start feeling better soon though.
The movements feel rhythmic like a quick muscle spasm- very noticeable to me. 

Garfie- how many cycles have you had since the DNC?


----------



## Storked

Loren, who is popular in the UK? I want to know. I promise to keep your Miley secret :D she does look odd with short blond hair doesn't she?
And those pre packaged cookies may be stale but maybe you can't tell if you dip them in milk? ;)
Yay for sickness! :happydance: always like good symptoms!
How did you get him to give up the guitar? Did you have to point out that no, you actually couldn't tell what song he was playing because he slaughters all of them? Hehe

Fiona, so much cooking is like that where it will call for fresh herbs or bean sprouts or seasonings that I don't have, like allspice (gotta sub with ground ginger). So you are normal honey, and aren't rubbish at all if cooking doesn't interest you- hard working lady like you wants to relax after a day off work. Don't blame you :flower:
How is your son adjusting to school?
I am actually not sure if it sounds like progesterone issues: I will look into it though and see if that sounds like what you have. What will they do if it is?

Morning Lisa! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, 

Stork: Yum yum, i was dreaming about those cookies last night!! I know that DH of yours is very spoiled with Sweets!!! I know that youre not giving up. I was just making sure. And I DO THE SAME THING WHEN I GO TO OTHERS HOUSE WITH THEIR TISSUE!! Doesvit drive you crazy when you're at someone else house using their bathroom and the tissue is on the floor instead of hanging up... . O and the boy names, is left up to my DH:shrug:

Sweetz: I'm sooo sorry your DH is acting like he's prego, taking you through all these emotions, I do pray it gets better as I know it will. Every relationship has it's days, they will come and go. About your career...GO FOR IT, DO IT FOR YOU!!! Never give up on your dreams, only you can dream those dreams and only you can make them come true! 

AngelSerenity: It's so great to hear from you! I'm sorry that you have to wait til Dec. but ma'am that time will be here in no time, you'll see. You'll get that stick baby, don't worry you will. And I understand ab lurking, but if it's ok with you will you pop in once every blue moon and update us, I look forward to hearing ab you. And don't stress ab the career thing it'll get better, it have too. I'm in search for a job, no luck over here, I get depressed some days but I have to keep going, Bc ibknow God has a plan for me.

Lisalee: Your babe is moving alot too!! I love the idea of keeping the gender unknown. That's a great surprise, but everyone was asking and trying to give us a girl(which was fine with me) so we had to go see. That'll def be a great surprise in Delivery but you might have a time reminding your OB staff on u/s days to not tell you.

Garfie: Sorry that your chart is already disappointing for next week. But ma'am in my belief God knows the future even when it's tommorrow. Dont get down about what's not here yet. Head Up Chin Up!!! Your BFP is coming soon. Did you go to the docs yet about your cycles and "O"?

Aspe: I can't wait until you go to the doc so we can find out what's going on in there. Which I hope everything is fine. I used preseed to match my cm.

BayBeeEm: How's that m/s coming along. And yes, it seems like all the oldies are posting more, what's up with that....were they trying to tell us something!!? Anywhoo glad their posting!! 

Bama: Where are you ma'am. I hope everything is ok.

Lpjkp: Thank you sooo much for your post!!! I have no idea what I will buy, I'm still not buying until im 25 wks. But the DH is already telling me that we know what we can start buying now. I'm starting to think you enjoy that m/s?!! I know I did, so embrace it ma'am, it's a wonderful feeling to know your bean is driving you crazy sick. And def tell us ab your pregnancy I love hearing it!! Glad to hear the DH is compromising....I wish mine would give ms a massage...lucky girl you!!! When is your next appt.?

Hi Armymamma, Kanicky, MnJ, and anyone else I may have missed, I'm trying to remember everything... 

AFM: Well it's 8:35am and my baby boy woke up at 7am kicking and moving and still is. Every morning I have to stretch my hips legs and pelvis Bc they be so sore, and peeing is a Demand Bc if I don't I will be in pain and pee on myself:haha: 

I'm Soooo rooting for everyone, we're all going to be mothers of many children, just got to believe ladies. Keep our head up, chin up and the days will def get better, trouble don't last always! Love ya!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh and Bethany, Fiona and Loren, I love those names...mine is Lenay! HELLLO!!


----------



## lpjkp

Fiona: Forgive me if I'm wrong, but when I got really worried thinking EVERYTHING was wrong with me when TTC, I decided to look up about progesterone deficiency...I read (If I can remember rightly), that indicators of a progesterone deficiency are a luteal phase defect (It differs between doctors, but it's suggested that you need a luteal phase of at least 10 days to sustain a pregnancy and, if your luteal phase is shorter, your corpus luteum isn't sustaining high enough levels of progesterone...I looked into two options:
1)Vitex/agnus castus (Same thing, different names): Is a herbal supplement that works at the level of the pituitary gland/hypothalamus in the brain to balance the hormones oestrogen and progesterone (If you have too much oestrogen, this can have a negative effect on progesterone and vice versa so it harmonises everything)...It isn't a quick fix solution and an infertility scientific study found that the majority of women who took agnus castus for 3 months went on to conceive during the study. It can also increase the length of your cycle if it's too short.
2)Vitamin B complex: (Has to be a complex because taking just individual B6/B12 etc can cause more harm than good)...I took vitamin B-50 (50mg)...vitamin B is meant to increase your progesterone by producing a better follicle quality, and better follicle quality=better corpus luteum=more progesterone for a longer period of time and a longer luteal phase...out of 1) and 2) that I tried, I'd definitely recommend vitamin B to people...I was having a luteal phase of about 8-9 days and, in the first month of using it, it went up to 11 days, then second month 13 days...I could tell it had a good effect because the temperatures on my BBT after ovulation went so much higher away from the coverline whilst taking it, and for a lot longer. There are also scientific studies that it can be beneficial during early pregnancy too, because it was found that women who miscarried tended to be deficient in vitamin B6/12, so it can only help. It is also apparently good to ease morning sickness, so bonus!

Sorry for the essay, but I just wanted to give you my experience, and they may be a possible thing to discuss with your gyno if it is infact a luteal phase defect/low progesterone deficiency...agnus castus, so I've just read, can also help with anovulation (Which I guess is because balancing of the hormones regulates a cycle and makes it more likely that you'll ovulate)...hope it helps a little! I've also read plenty of ladies have been put on metformin for progesterone/luteal phase issues, so be assured that there IS plenty of help out there, you've just made the first fantastic step of reaching out for it!x

Bethany: Errrrmmm, let me think....apparently that gangnam style is number one over here at the minute (Not sure how that happened?!)...I really like an English pop band called one direction (Mega cute boys who do really cute pop songs!), not sure if you've heard of them in the states? Who is the coolest band over there?
I actually didn't get him to give up the guitar, surprisingly! I think I just mentioned that it was getting towards my bedtime and that I was starting to get tired, and obviously he realised that his window of opportunity was extremely narrow! Haha! He's been lovely to me today so far though (My sickness has been the worst it's ever been today, and he let me snuggle into him on the sofa with NO COMPLAINTS WHATSOEVER!), so obviously he must have just been a little, ahem, "frustrated"!

Lisa: Are you USA too? I can't be the only UK lady in here, surely?

OOOHHHHHHHH, question I've been meaning to ask, because I just don't get it: what is a redneck? I must be so stupid! I was reading my magazine last night and it had a tiny little column talking about that Honey Boo Boo (I think that's what its called, I know sweetz mentioned it the other day?!) and they said it's a redneck show too?!


----------



## lpjkp

Lenay: That is such a lovely original name! I haven't heard that name before! Haha, I think I'd be very much mistaken if I said I enjoy the sickness...I threw up again at dinner and spent an hour crying and feeling sorry for myself during my DH dinner break...he was very supportive though listening to me moan through sobs "I just want to eat! I'm tired of feeling hungry!" I used to LOVE food so much, so it kills me now to constantly turn it down! Haha!

Next appointment is Monday for my booking in appointment with the midwife, so 4 days away...I'm a little nervous and don't know what to expect, but apparently lots of blood tests to check for a million things and lots of history taking...then my nuchal fold scan (Is that what it's called?!) doubled with 12 week scan 2 weeks on Monday to both see the baby and check risk for Down's syndrome...still, I'm not looking too far ahead and just taking each day as it comes I guess. I thought that, once I'd reach something like 9 weeks, I'd begin to relax, but I still worry every day and just have to have faith that everything is ok...I'm not particularly religious, but I keep asking some guy up there (Wherever he is) to make sure that everything is going to be ok!x


----------



## nevergivingup

Lpjkp: (Loren) Great info on the phase!!! Very informative!!! And don't feel bad if you're the only UK lady in here!! And don't try to run off to find other U/K women, we love our 1 U/K lady!! I think we have one more, was it Hopestruck or someone else. My DH hates when I cuddle with him, he calls me and his baby aggravating!! Lol, I love to annoy him!!

Yayyyyy for Midwife appt!!! I'm sure everything is going to be ok. I hate all that blood drawing, I just want to see my baby on the U/S and leave. Ibknow how you feel, ab being scared still. But it is a man up there in heaven watching down on us, and watching over your unborn child. You'll be ok and you'll be in 2nd trimester in no time. Then you'll be worried ab something else, like me. But you'll be ok!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Disclaimer: I typed my responses as I read each post so things may come out a little crazy. 

*Aspe* - So, do you just look at the full website view on your phone? Sorry about your cramping but with all that BD'ing you did, I think you still caught it. Why would they make you wait until December to see a gynecologist?

*Storked* - I hate talking politics too. DH quit talking to me about it because I would just zone him out. I'm a number 1 (faithful) on the toilet paper and DH is a number 3 (reckless). It drives me nuts. They are actually building an Aldi in Pearland. I don't remember when it's supposed to be completed, but I saw the sign the other day. Yummm on those cookies. 

*Leather* - Oh my gosh with the elephant butt eating. I don't think I could stomach that but DH would love it. LOL.

*Shefali* - :wave: Hi!!!! We've missed you. I hope the pain goes away soon. 

*Garfie* - glad you're getting to see a gynecologist. Sometime you have to add a little color to get things done. :winkwink: I don't really know about the progesterone issue though. Hopefully, your docs can get things figured out. :hugs:

*Never* - I see you had your scan yesterday. So anxious to keep reading and see how it went. FXed for you as I read even though you've already been by now. LOL. I just read now it's a boy!!!! Yay!!!! 

*Sweetz* - Glad the bimple is gone. LOL. You are hilarious. Yay for the clothes. What had you been wearing? Hopefully your hubby will think over what you said and realize how selfish he's being. There's no way he can look over that and not see it, right? As for the stepson, maybe he sees it but is just too ashamed to admit it? Has he talked to his son? He needs to hear these things. He needs to know that while he didn't get it right with his older son, he still has a chance to make things better. And he definitely has a chance with this one. This makes me so sad. My dad didn't show up until I was 18, but we have a decent relationship now. It's not too late. Okay, so I kept reading and I see now it may be a cultural thing. I can't really relate to that. So sorry for your family. I hope things get better. :hugs: 

*lpjkp* - I don't think they've started another Sherlock movie, but the way it ended, I'm sure there's another one coming. I thought it was funny too. As for BD'ing. You're growing a person inside of you. Of course you're tired. They can be so selfish sometimes. argh! So, I kept reading and I saw that you reached a compromise. :thumbup: Good luck at your appointment on Monday. 

*Angel!!!* - It's so good to hear from you. I think about you often. So sorry about your job situation. DH just found out that he's being laid off soon so I can relate. I pray it all goes well for you.

*Lisa* - I think it's so cool to wait to find out the gender. I know I wouldn't have the patience for it. So will everything just be gender neutral colors or will you wait to purchase a lot of things until after baby gets here?

AFM - Finally back home. I was feeling horrible the entire plane ride home. I had to take some medicine to get things going and today ended up being a sick day. I don't think I've ever felt this bad, but the medicine is working so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Sweetz33

Morning ladies! Thanks for all the kind words.

Ok whoever asked what a redneck is.....I'm the person to answer as I lived in the mountains of NC for over a decade lol 

The term "redneck" was originally given to country farm workers as being in the sun all day working in the fields gave then a "red neck" aka sunburn. The term has now evolved into urban slang as a back woods, ignorant, inbreeding country folk who is usually disheveled and talks with a horrible drawl. I am referred to as "speaking like a redneck" as I have a very apparent drawl. (The y'all I say all the time.....that's part of my drawl lol) google the video "Redneck Woman" one of my favorite songs haha!! All rednecks are not stupid people, but most people have associated the word with that. I'm considered redneck simply bc of my accent, the fact that I'm not into classy crap, I hunt, horseback ride, can fix a car and am one men as fighter when need be. I'm a country girl through and through hahaha


----------



## garfie

LP - Thanks for the information very kind of you:flower: I mentioned to my Doc last time about progesterone especially since I have a huge temp drop at 9DPO she said not to worry and just concentrate on the baby - next time when I get pg I WILL INSIST at least being tested - hopefully though the gynae will have more of a clue:happydance: Great news for the u/s not long to go (by the way I'm also UK):winkwink:

Storked - Wills is doing quite well at school - he brings home lots of merits for carrying the folders, cleaning up after others etc, nothing academia (which worries me) and nothing social (which again worries me) now I am waiting for a meeting withe a group of people called Outreach for Autism they will watch Wills and put a plan of care in while he is at school such as extra tuition, one to one (if he needs it) etc. This will be happening sometime this month:happydance:

Leather - My hubby is always showing us things like that on the net - he finds them facinating one he found recently was a baby bisin gets attacked by a lion the lion drops it a crocodile gets the baby and still the baby gets free! Now that was lucky:winkwink:

Never - I'm at the gynae next week - told them it was because my endo is playing up - I've had it that many years now the pain is second nature:haha: so I really had to think when she said symptoms anyway I'm there a week today, my foot is in the door and I'm not leaving until I have some answers - this is my 6th cycle since my DNC and I'm not getting any younger:winkwink:

Sweetz - You forgot one thing you have pretty nails too:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah....forgot to say.... DH just called me from work to let me know what the paycheck will be this week since I do bills....he said he divided it out already...I said huh? He said 900 for whatever bills, 500 for him, the rest for me....so I said, well....how much am I getting? He said about $1600. My jaw dropped. He said the reason he has been distant was he was working hard....and that I deserve more then that, and he has to change and make sure I'm taken care of. He also told me he talked to his son.......and his son told him everything. He begged me to give him a chance not to screw up this one the way he did his son. I'm still skeptical.......is that wrong of me?


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey thanks Garfie! Paid $40 for them I sure hope they are pretty hahaha


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz..really, that is nice of your dh. I bet you are very condpfused because things like that make you kind of second guess. We back you up either route you take :)

Hisgrace.. I'm not due to ovulate, according to my app, for another 6 days. So I don't think I caught it yet :(


----------



## Aspe

Garfie.. Would I have to drink grapefruit juice my whole cycle?

Hisgrace..I wouldn't see a gynecologist in December, I would have to go back to the doctor to get referred. The doctor told me I can come back, she didn't insist, but suggested. I will go back. Also, I use this website through my iPad. But I do view it in desktop mode.


----------



## garfie

Aspe - No hun just from when the witch leaves until O - as you think you are about 6 days away starting it now wouldn't hurt:flower:

Good luck hun:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## HisGrace

I saw this on yahoo and thought it was so cute. Poor thing.

https://photos.ellen.warnerbros.com/gallery-images/2012/10/sneaky-pets_full.jpg

Aspe - Sorry I think I must have mixed up your posts. :dohh:


----------



## Storked

Lenay is a beautiful name :D
It is maddening when people don't have the TP where it goes- are you supposed to drip on the floor looking for it?! I used the bathroom at a relatives and they had theirs resting on top of the shower door. Nearly had an accident just trying to grab it.
So, how did you come around to letting your DH pick the names? Does he get to name sons and you the daughters?*
We will be fruitful and multiply! Love your attitude!
Since baby boy is wiggling more and more are you getting growing pains? :)
Your posts are always positive and cheering and get me all excited about TTC :happydance:

Loren, you aren't the only UK lady- Fiona is too! :D and THANK YOU for the super long post about progesterone because you educated me and we all want to know everything when TTC :flower: Fiona will love it
Ooh I am going to be sure to look up One Direction! Over here I would say Lady Gaga, Maroon 5, Florence + the Machine are always pretty popular. So do you like pop music? :)
Haha, hooray for snuggling with the spouse! He knows time with you beats time with the guitar!
I will pray that all is well for you too honey. Your pregnancy is going to go so smoothly :flower:
Rednecks are...low class people from the South. Ever hear of Jeff Foxworthy and his "you might be a redneck" jokes? Pretty spot on and some have even been applicable to relations of mine :blush:

Picture examples:
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/9EF36FE0-64E5-4B42-AF53-24F7C46CC64E-12609-00000D9B3D6C7420.jpg
When Sparky dies it isn't enough to stuff him- hell why not make him so useful that everyone will remember him? (I have seen these...)

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/8EF16FE2-21C8-4C83-AC3C-8AB02509DEAC-12609-00000D9B48AE40BC.jpg
Why should you pay for a pool when you have a perfectly good truck bed outside?

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/4683D28F-B9AA-49FA-B957-AC2E66CCCEC8-12609-00000D9B50D28E7F.jpg
Camo formal wear for the Prom. Because later you can always go coon hunting. Double points if the ride is your date's daddy's truck with his gun rack inside.


----------



## Storked

HisGrace, you sold me on Pearland when you said Aldi! If a sign is up then hopefully things will move along quickly :)
I am going to take your example and zone my spouse out when he talks politics too. He only does it to make me upset.
Aw sorry he is reckless! Does he at least leave the seat down?
So sorry that you are feeling terrible. What meds did you get? And plane rides make you feel crappy too you poor thing :hugs:

Sweetz, what makes a redneck is when you knock up your first cousin (happened in my family), wear tube tops to wedding (family again) and stuff like that ;)
Our accents are SMEXY, not trashy! And being able to fix a car makes you independent :)
Redneck woman haha! My BFF loves that song too
$1600?! (starts to fan self)
You could put some of it in a savings account in case you DO give him a another chance and he blows it and you want to go.

Fiona, do you think that the school is excluding your son from academics and social stuff? Will the Outreach for Autism group be able to help with that as well? So glad that things have improved and are looking up even more!

Aspe, HI!*

:dust: for the TTCers *happy, sticky pregnancy thoughts for the preggies!


----------



## Storked

HisGrace said:


> I saw this on yahoo and thought it was so cute. Poor thing.
> 
> https://photos.ellen.warnerbros.com/gallery-images/2012/10/sneaky-pets_full.jpg
> 
> Aspe - Sorry I think I must have mixed up your posts. :dohh:

Totally cute!


----------



## HisGrace

Storked said:


> HisGrace, you sold me on Pearland when you said Aldi! If a sign is up then hopefully things will move along quickly :)
> I am going to take your example and zone my spouse out when he talks politics too. He only does it to make me upset.
> Aw sorry he is reckless! Does he at least leave the seat down?
> So sorry that you are feeling terrible. What meds did you get? And plane rides make you feel crappy too you poor thing :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz, what makes a redneck is when you knock up your first cousin (happened in my family), wear tube tops to wedding (family again) and stuff like that ;)
> Our accents are SMEXY, not trashy! And being able to fix a car makes you independent :)
> Redneck woman haha! My BFF loves that song too
> $1600?! (starts to fan self)
> You could put some of it in a savings account in case you DO give him a another chance and he blows it and you want to go.
> 
> Fiona, do you think that the school is excluding your son from academics and social stuff? Will the Outreach for Autism group be able to help with that as well? So glad that things have improved and are looking up even more!
> 
> Aspe, HI!*
> 
> :dust: for the TTCers *happy, sticky pregnancy thoughts for the preggies!

LOL - Aldi must be a great store. The sign says it's coming soon. They hadn't started building the actual building though. Next time I go by there, I'll see if they have a date. And yes for the most part he leaves the seat down. I'm a stickler about closing the lid too. It took a while, but now he's doing it. I can only remember a few times in the past year that he's left it up.


----------



## Storked

HisGrace said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> HisGrace, you sold me on Pearland when you said Aldi! If a sign is up then hopefully things will move along quickly :)
> I am going to take your example and zone my spouse out when he talks politics too. He only does it to make me upset.
> Aw sorry he is reckless! Does he at least leave the seat down?
> So sorry that you are feeling terrible. What meds did you get? And plane rides make you feel crappy too you poor thing :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz, what makes a redneck is when you knock up your first cousin (happened in my family), wear tube tops to wedding (family again) and stuff like that ;)
> Our accents are SMEXY, not trashy! And being able to fix a car makes you independent :)
> Redneck woman haha! My BFF loves that song too
> $1600?! (starts to fan self)
> You could put some of it in a savings account in case you DO give him a another chance and he blows it and you want to go.
> 
> Fiona, do you think that the school is excluding your son from academics and social stuff? Will the Outreach for Autism group be able to help with that as well? So glad that things have improved and are looking up even more!
> 
> Aspe, HI!*
> 
> :dust: for the TTCers *happy, sticky pregnancy thoughts for the preggies!
> 
> LOL - Aldi must be a great store. The sign says it's coming soon. They hadn't started building the actual building though. Next time I go by there, I'll see if they have a date. And yes for the most part he leaves the seat down. I'm a stickler about closing the lid too. It took a while, but now he's doing it. I can only remember a few times in the past year that he's left it up.Click to expand...

It is a great little grocery store- I save so much money doing most of my shopping there. Huge fan. If Pearland had a Trader Joe's they would be golden but think they are bidding to build one in Sugarland instead.
HisGrace, I am pretty OCD about the lid being closed too. I think it flings less fecal matter (naked to the eye) when you flush. Is that why you do it too?
Thanks for checking :hugs:


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/15DFE05F-5EDF-4744-A5A3-C1C387203D19-12609-00000DAA7E333EB6.jpg

A good message for us all :)


----------



## HisGrace

Storked said:


> It is a great little grocery store- I save so much money doing most of my shopping there. Huge fan. If Pearland had a Trader Joe's they would be golden but think they are bidding to build one in Sugarland instead.
> HisGrace, I am pretty OCD about the lid being closed too. I think it flings less fecal matter (naked to the eye) when you flush. Is that why you do it too?
> Thanks for checking :hugs:

Yes, that is exactly why I do it!


----------



## Storked

HisGrace said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> It is a great little grocery store- I save so much money doing most of my shopping there. Huge fan. If Pearland had a Trader Joe's they would be golden but think they are bidding to build one in Sugarland instead.
> HisGrace, I am pretty OCD about the lid being closed too. I think it flings less fecal matter (naked to the eye) when you flush. Is that why you do it too?
> Thanks for checking :hugs:
> 
> Yes, that is exactly why I do it!Click to expand...

Yay! There are a lot more of us out there- I have pretty well converted my whole family to the idea too. Plus wasn't there a myth busters episode that confirmed it? Where they just flushed without closing the lid and even if toothbrushes were down the hall from the bathroom that they still testing positive for fecal matter?


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi y'all! Imma jus gunna jump on in wit mah smexy accent! I dun had me sum sweet tea and I'm feelin' great! Lol!! (That was for you Storked)

Aldi is awesome....nuff said....

I plan on putting some into savings....that's a given. 

Umm.....sorry just had appointment with head shrinker to see if this hormonal prego witch can be given chill pills and oye vey.....my head! I hate this type of stupid doctors.....they are nosey as all hell. I swear....they act so condescending too! I was me though and I think I caught her off guard. I swore, gave her attitude, and basically when she asked me "how do I feel" I told her.....I said I'm pregnant, my clothes don't fit, it's *bleeping* hot out, I'm cranky, pissy, irritable, and I really don't want to be in this stuffy ass office talking to someone that the only reason they give a crap is my Insurance is paying them $300/hr to give a crap. She just looked at me wide eyed with her jaw dropped.....I said "what?! You asked...." Lol I'm a country loving, don't give a crap what people think of me, Irish/Italian masshole. I will put Honey Poo Poo to shame Rolf!


----------



## Sweetz33

:blush: Hello?? Anyone home??


----------



## Aspe

Hello sweetz :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Aspe said:


> Hello sweetz :)

Hi


----------



## Leather3280

Sorry I tried to write a reply earlier but I guess it didn't get through.
Lpj: thanks for the encouragement and yeah I'm praying the same thing about my dad. 
Nevergivingup: congrats! On the baby boy. I'm only on day 4 of my cycle so still got about 10 days to go before I see "o".
To all the ladies on I pray God's many blessings to those of you are in your early pregnancy, farther along, on your tww, ttc after miscarriage, I pray God's blessing on you all and much baby dust. God Bless


----------



## smurfy79

hallo ladies i got a question i had a mmc in may and didnt have my period since (bus was negetive) i jst got a positive is that possible did this hapen to anyone?xx


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, what you don't like being talked down to in an office? ;)

Aspe, hi!

Leather, I pray for you too dear :hugs:

Smurfy, hi and so sorry for your loss madam! It hasn't happened to me but it should be a new pregnancy since your miscarriage was in May? I don't think it would take super long for your levels to drop so congrats :)

AFM: sorry for being quiet guys- wasn't online! Won't be on tomorrow probably because we are in Houston ATM. In a place that is shady as $#%*!
And my husband wouldn't let me bring my cat and I need my cat. He is my surrogate baby. He sleeps with me. I miss him.*
Aside from that...did you guys know of my superpower? Yeah according to my husband I am an astral driver...I try to project myself into the driver's seat. Gah :)

Love and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Aspe

Good morning everyone

Storked..lol..you surely made me laugh when you said you try to project yourself into the drivers seat ..lol..my db tells me stop being a passenger driver lol


----------



## garfie

Afternoon ladies

Leather - We are a day apart I'm on CD5 so we can be cycle buddies if you want :happydance:

Storked - Aw no you disappearing again - oh dear is your cat one that ignores you when you have been away:flower:

Smurfy - I agree if you got a negative a long time ago hun - then a positive is now surely a new pregnancy :happydance: congrats hun:flower:

Sweetz - I can't believe that such a shy individual like you would prove such a problem to the doc:haha:

Aspe - Afternoon hun - any news yet?:flower:

AFM - The witch has left the building :happydance: I have been all morning at an Avon meeting yawn! it was so boring not like normal probably because everyone was trying to suck up to the regional manager who put in appearance - actually she is quite nice and no I didn't suck up:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Aspe, if they didn't suck at driving we wouldn't be so bossy eh? ;)

Garfie, never been away from kitty :( first time!
YAY FOR AF BEING GONE! :happydance: hope that you at least get free food at your meeting- I love free food!


----------



## smurfy79

thanks lady jst been at doc and i am :)


----------



## Aspe

Congrats :)


----------



## Aspe

Ok..so here's my current situation..for the past few days my OPK seems to be getting darker, and today, there is almost no second line at all. :( so i am not going to ovulate? So hurt right now


----------



## Leather3280

Hey garfie that would be cool never had a cycle buddy&#128513;&#128077;. 
Storked: thanks really appreciate the prayers. 
Smurfy79: congrats how far a long are you.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hello smurfy! Not sure as I didn't use opk for 2 months after my d&c

Storked...My husband does it with me....he drives like a grandma so I have no worries haha I drive like. New Yorker with a Masshole attitude....

Had a horrible nightmare and woke up screaming and crying...it was intense. DH heard me and rushed too me (he slept in a different room bc he got in from work at 8am and didn't want to wake me) he said he had a hard time waking me up. Freaky.....now my head hurts lol


----------



## Storked

Aspe, did the lines ever become as dark as the control? Or maybe you didn't catch the O on a stick and are in TWW?

Smurfy, congrats lady :)

Hi Leather!!

Sweetz, pregnancy nightmares oh no! Aren't you supposed to have sex dreams when preggo? ;)

AFM: well we have chosen where we will live and I LOVE IT! :D


----------



## Sweetz33

I dunno Storked but it was horrible. My head still hurts. :( I'm glad you finally found a good house! Yay!


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Smurfy!


----------



## Aspe

Storked..no, as of now, the test line has not gotten as dark as the control line :(


----------



## Storked

Aspe, you may have just missed the surge on the stick but sounds like you ovulated to me!

Hi HisGrace :)

Howdy Sweetz! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Howdy


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone! :wave:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, sorry I've Been missing for a day. Have alot going on but I'm counted it all joy.

Garfie: YAYYYY For AF leaving!!! Now let the love making begin!! My fingers are crossed that this is your cycle!! 

Leather: You are def a sweetheart!! I love your presence on this thread it's sooo positive!! Thank You!! And "O" is almost here! Doing anything new?

Aspe: I agree with Stork, maybe you've "O" already but missed the surge on the stick. I used those opks twice and they never came up positive but I popped up pregnant Twice, it finally showed positive when I was pregnant! So I'm thinking you "O" ma'am!!

Sweetz: Sorry you had to see the nosey docs.I'm glad your DH is coming around. 

Stork: You found a place to live...YAYYYYYY. Do you love it, and are you excited? Sorry you had to leave you cat, I always felt like that with my pets too. I'm semi-scared of cats for fear that they may attack me. But I'm sure your cat (the black one right?) is def a sweetheart. When you get prego and take your baby home, are you still going to let you fur-baby sleep on your bed? Jealousy may arise:winkwink: O and your toilet tissue posts was funny!!!

Hi to the new prego lady, Def Congrats!! 

HisGrace: Glad to see you on alot more, YAYYY I always enjoy your postings. And the u/s tech had pointed out the baby's pecker to us. And we kept asking is she sure? is she sure? And she kept showing it to us. So if I haven't ask, what are your TTC plans?

Lpjkp: YAYYY for your appt. almost here!!! EXCITING!!! Are those nerves acting up yet Bc if so Everything is going to be just fine!! 

BayBeeEm: Where are you? I'm missing you ma'am?

BamaGurl; Hope your bean is keeping you so busy.

AngelSerenity: Hope your days are getting better and the time is going alittle quicker,

Hi to Kanicky, MnJ.

Armymama: How did your appt go?

Hi to anyone else that I missed.

AFM: Well to the person who asked the question, my baby is constantly moving(THANKING GOD) and yes every morning my pelvis is sore I don't know if it's growing pains or what. Well I'm having a girls day out with my prego and newborn mommies today. So I'm kindve excited ab that.

Head up Chin up ladies, we're all in this together!!! We're all going to get our take home babies soon with Gods Grace n Mercy, we will be fruitful and multiply(Thanks Stork)!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, so my pregnancy cyst is bigger than normal (usually no bigger than 3 cm). Mine 4.8 cm. It is also leaking a tiny bit but doctor says as long as it doesnt rupture it should be fine. There was a sac in my uterus but getting weekly ultrasounds because of the pain until we see a heartbeat! hCG went from 745 on Sunday afternoon to 1860 this morning! repeat ultrasound next Thursday.


Update: Yay, my numbers just got back! and in only 47 hours (got it taken at 9:45 on Wednesday and 8:45 today) they have more than doubled again! I went from 1860 on wednesday morning to 4175 Friday morning!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Never - We have an ultrasound on Monday just to confirm what we already suspect. From there we'll make plans for a D&C unless it looks like it will happen soon. As far as TTC, we will start as soon as we get the all clear from the dr.


----------



## nevergivingup

O Wow Armymama, THAT IS GREAT!!! Your numbers are rising!!! Yayy, sorry ab the cyst, def try to take it ez, but those numbers sounds promising!! Glad you're getting checked weekly, and soon you'll be able to hear your beans HB!!


----------



## nevergivingup

HisGrace said:


> Hi Never - We have an ultrasound on Monday just to confirm what we already suspect. From there we'll make plans for a D&C unless it looks like it will happen soon. As far as TTC, we will start as soon as we get the all clear from the dr.

O my HisGrace; Again you know I am so def sorry for this happening. I hope most of it has already expelled on it's own if it's indeed a m/c so you won't have to have a D&C. I had one with my 12wks and it's and experience that I'll never forget, not that it was painful but def emotional. So please make sure you understand, I'm here for you, we're here for you, to support you emotionally. I'm glad your attitude is getting right bk into TTC, Bc you deserve your take home baby. You will be right bk in the prego boat again, if the Lords Wills. Head up Chin up and Faith standing strong!! Love ya lots!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Army I'm so happy your numbers are rising! I hate the cyst thing though...they can be very painful.

Grace...SS sweety. :(

Never....you changed the name of the thread and I was like oh no! Where did it go!! Lol...I'm a little slow...I too have the sore pelvis so I guess that is a good sign. :) mine started hurting the other day out of the blue. Are you having the sporadic boob pains too or is that just me? Haha!

Whose a spoiled girl? IIIIII AMMMMMM!!!!! Lol! DH just got me my new phone, Samsung Galaxy SIII!!!!! I finally have a phone that works! Teehee! I'm about to go food shopping, must avoid the Oreos haha! Might see if wallyworld has a few long shirts or maybe some pants bc this baby bump is getting in way of my fashion...in 9 days I have my 2nd attempt at the gender scan. When is yours Never?


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz... Hehe, hopefully my advice of what I heard was right about the phone :) let me know, I'm debating it as well


----------



## Sweetz33

Aspe....I freaking love it! Call quality so clear, it's fast....omg it's awesome!


----------



## Sirbaby

Hey ladies 

Hi Grace, hope your feeling ok today. I just wanted to let you know that it may rain today but the sun must come out soon. I hope you and everyone else that's waiting for there rainbow can soon get that day!!! Your in my prayers

Thank you to all our BFP ladies for keeping us ttc girls positive. It's nice to know that everyone hear can def relate. 

Why is the tww so boring and stressful? Ugh
Last time I worried so much during my pregnancy b4 I mc but if The Lord gives me that chance again I promise to be worry free and to just relax and enjoy my bump!!


----------



## Storked

Hello sweethearts!

Never, I don't like vicious cats either. My cat will scratch my husband because they play rough but he doesn't with me- not only will I squirt him with a water bottle but then I will ignore him for several hours. He knows better :)
I am sure when my rainbow comes it may cause problems hehe. I got a co-sleeper last pregnancy and I will be mean if kitty gets on it at all. He may have to sleep in the bathroom!
Yay for sweet baby movements! I bet you are having growing pains :)
Go have a good time honey :D
AND YAY FOR OCTOBER/NOVEMBER BFPS! They are coming! :happydance:

Army, hooray for numbers rising as they should. Things are looking great! Will they check baby and cyst often? Ouch sounds so painful :hugs:

HisGrace, so sorry for the wait :hugs: I just want you to know that you are in my prayers during this difficult time and if you ever just need to talk, please do it. Miscarriage is hard and it helps to talk it out on these forums. I know that that is how I found myself here. And it does help with the healing, emotionally :flower:

Sweetz, new phones can brighten the whole dang day can't they? :D
Mmmm. Double stuf ;)

Sirbaby, HI! I think the TWW is so darned boring because we have nothing to be proactive about lol!
How are you trying to pass the time? :)


AFM: well, drama drama drama here! I decided that I wanted to live in another part of my community and the apartment place where I applied is being pissy and difficult which, HELLO!, makes me less likely to want to live there. My mind is set on the other and I feel good with the decision. We live in a house now but want an apartment. Hope I make friends to keep me company when spouse is away at work :)


----------



## armymama2012

As far as I've been told I get weekly ultrasounds until we see a heartbeat and to make sure the cyst isnt leaking a lot.


----------



## HisGrace

Storked - I drove by the Aldi sign and it doesn't have a date. It just says, "Coming Soon" and it doesn't look like they've broken ground yet. My husband said they plan to have 30 locations throughout the Houston area eventually. No idea on the timeline though.


----------



## Storked

Army, are the leaks the source of the pain?

HisGrace, how exciting that more Aldi locations are planned! Thank you so much for looking. We decided on Kingwood since it is a short commute for DH so maybe an Aldi may not be too far away. Though I can't see myself driving for it. Thanks :hugs:

Well girls I hope you have all had a nice Saturday! My DH and I started playing chess and it ended with me throwing all the pieces at him in annoyance. Or anger. But hey, I beat him in Scrabble and Scattegories.
Board games really don't foster good feelings :)
:dust: and love!


----------



## armymama2012

Yerah, generally the leaks are the source of the pain.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Hi Sirbaby, it's been a while, we've missed you here, so happy to hear you're in TWW!!! YAYYY, the wait def sucks BUT it feels good to be in that spot to maybe have your BFP!!! And that's the attitude I had, the first pregnancy I worried myself thinking it was sure to fail and guess what it did. This pregnancy, I decided not to worry as much and come to realization what's meant to be will be if the Lord allows it but while it's progressing THINK POSITIVE, and it def helped Bc God has blessed me so far!

HisGrace; I myself love aldis for their cheap prices as well. Their feminine pads were sooo cheap!! P.s. They (tampons & pads)should be free, this is something we cannot turn off and on....

Sweetz: Yes ma'am, I had time to change the title, haha, ESP. Since Sept. is gone and we're going to have Oct/Nov. BFPS soon!!! Yayy for similiar Symptns in pelvic area. Glad I'm not the only one!! And I was def having those same feelings in my breast like 2 wks ago!! I had to stop whatever I was doing Bc they were so intense. Yayy on your new phone too, I WISH I HAD ONE, hopefully I will get one on Black Friday!!

Stork: Def rooting for your BFP for Oct./Nov!! And your cat sounds like it has quite the personality!! And I don't think your cat would like the bathroom so much, after resting on clouds!

Hi to the others!! Aspe and the others!!


----------



## armymama2012

I might have to go Black Friday baby/maternity shopping. Went last year with my mom and got presents for my daughter. I will probably be too tired to go though.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!

Army so sorry about the cyst. That is just so painful when they leak :(

Never yay on same symptoms :happydance:

Storked...remind me never to play board games with you lol

Afm...loving the phone :) I recommend this phones to anyone looking for a good phone. Funny story...I was laying down on the floor bc my back was hurting and my Rottweiler came right over and snuggled with my belly. Normally she will put her head on my shoulder but tonight was ALL about the belly. I tried to move her and and looked at me, put her paw on my hand to stop me, then closed her eyes. It was precious!


----------



## Storked

Never, he is one sweet kitty! And I do hope my BFP is soon. Always impatient :)
And the pads should be free! I get mine at Aldi too- the big thick kind with wings :D have you gotten their pumpkin spice cream cheese? It is pretty yummy!

Sweetz, I wouldn't have gotten so mad if he wasn't teaching me to play and remembering things convenient for him halfway through the game! He said he absolutely would not play any more chess with me :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked that would of pissed me off too!


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork I haven't tried it, I will def have to look for it now when I go. The thread is sooooo quiet ladies, must be lots of :sex: is going on!!!


----------



## Storked

Never, sorry I have slept most of my Sunday away :) a cold front blew in and am enjoying it! How is the weather for you? Are you looking forward to holiday season?

Sweetz, I knew you would take my side ;)
Plus I really hate losing. Which is why I didn't want to bother learning chess. Ah well!

How are you girls feeling today? Hope that everyone is doing well :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Stork I'm pm you...


----------



## Sirbaby

Storked I'm really driving myself crazy paying very close attention to my body. I know it's way to early to test so ill just chill out. 


Never I will never forget that positive attitude you had on the first page, it was mood changing. Although i do not have my bfp yet, I feel really positive that I will get my BFP b4 January. I feel it! Thank you! 


Armymoma I always make plans on going blackfriday shopping and it never goes as plan. I'm always knocked out snoring lol!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Storked said:


> Never, he is one sweet kitty! And I do hope my BFP is soon. Always impatient :)
> And the pads should be free! I get mine at Aldi too- the big thick kind with wings :D have you gotten their pumpkin spice cream cheese? It is pretty yummy!
> 
> Sweetz, I wouldn't have gotten so mad if he wasn't teaching me to play and remembering things convenient for him halfway through the game! He said he absolutely would not play any more chess with me :)

I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## danielle1984

I got my bfp this month, this is my first bfp after my ectopic in January so hopefully this one is at the right place.


----------



## Storked

Danielle, I remember you from the soy thread! CONGRATS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL WEDDING AND BEAUTIFUL BFP! How are you? :D

Sirbaby, wish I knew how to distract you but there are time when it is impossible no? :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked....of course I took your side!! DUH! lol I would of shoved the king up his nose and said "checkmaate this sucka" ...ermm.....but that is just me haha

Never.........i heart you.......just wanted to let you know in case you forgot. :)

Sir....I JUST KNOW you will get your :bfp: before January! MUCHO :dust: your way

To all the other ladies...how's it hanging???

AFM - Giants won, Bears winning, Pats winning......Greenbay LOST! Ahh what a good football day for me hehe*giggles* Sorry ladies....Sunday is football day in my house...No not my DH...ME!!!! HAHA! I am such the tomboy....love me some football!!! That is why I have been so quiet. I also have the suspicion that I have started nesting.....I just did a but load of cleanin, laundry and was even tempted to re-paint the baseboard areas where the paint was coming off.Wow...it is either nesting or my OCD....or both!! :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

WOOOHOOO!!! :happydance: congrats Danielle!!


----------



## danielle1984

Storked said:


> Danielle, I remember you from the soy thread! CONGRATS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL WEDDING AND BEAUTIFUL BFP! How are you? :D
> 
> Sirbaby, wish I knew how to distract you but there are time when it is impossible no? :)

I'm doing great! Just a little bit nervous about this pregnancy, I guess I'll know on friday where the baby is.

How are you doing? I remember you as well!! I stop taking Soy and the second month of stopping it, I got my bfp. Are you still doing Soy?


----------



## Storked

Never, I heart you too!

Sweetz, I shoved some pieces in MY mouth with the intent of swallowing them so that that stupid game could never again be played :D
And you are SO nesting! :D
So do you and DH bond over sports? I was always the nerd girl who played D & D with guys friends lol!

Danielle, all we can do is our best and take comfort in that. STICKY VIBES :)
I only took the soy that one cycle and haven't since. I wasn't sure about it with my blood thinners but clearly being off the soy was what was best for you :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Danielle!


----------



## Storked

HisGrace, how is it going?


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Sweetz, I shoved some pieces in MY mouth with the intent of swallowing them so that that stupid game could never again be played :D
> And you are SO nesting! :D
> So do you and DH bond over sports? I was always the nerd girl who played D & D with guys friends lol!

LOL! Eating Chess pieces...would that be considered adding fiber to your diet?? :haha: I thought it was nesting....I mean I love cleaning in general...but I mean I used BLEACH on everything....and I didn't even see a bug haha! I am also cooking yummy goodness. Beef roast with carrots, red potatoes and onions. Mmmm.... What goes good with that? I know I should make a side dish....but can't decide between white rice and stuffing. DH and I *SO* bond over sports!! He is a HUGE Giants & Mets fan (guess where he is from lol) and I am a diehard Bears and Red Sox fan. I only watch the Pats bc, well...I like all other Boston teams....so I suppose I can cheer them on too hehe


----------



## danielle1984

Storked - What are you doing this cycle? Are you temping? Did you get tested?


----------



## HisGrace

Storked said:


> HisGrace, how is it going?

Hi Storked! It's going well. Just relaxing today watching football with DH. It's relaxing because our team isn't playing today. Otherwise we'd be stressing out. LOL. 

Tomorrow is when I think it will all finally hit me. If you pray, please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Sweetz33

HisGrace said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> HisGrace, how is it going?
> 
> Hi Storked! It's going well. Just relaxing today watching football with DH. It's relaxing because our team isn't playing today. Otherwise we'd be stressing out. LOL.
> 
> Tomorrow is when I think it will all finally hit me. If you pray, please keep me in your prayers.Click to expand...

You are always in my prayers as are all the ladies <3 Who is your team BTW?


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz33 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> HisGrace, how is it going?
> 
> Hi Storked! It's going well. Just relaxing today watching football with DH. It's relaxing because our team isn't playing today. Otherwise we'd be stressing out. LOL.
> 
> Tomorrow is when I think it will all finally hit me. If you pray, please keep me in your prayers.Click to expand...
> 
> You are always in my prayers as are all the ladies <3 Who is your team BTW?Click to expand...

*Texans!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I think a roll is fine- all the veggies with the beef sounds perfect! Lemme eat at your place! Though maybe not if it still smells like bleach ;)
I would say something about sports but drawing a blank :blush: neither DH or I watch sports. Except for the summer Olympics! Heck yes :D

Danielle, I have become so lazy this cycle! Just took my prenatals and baby aspirin, no temping or anything. In the TWW now with just a week left until AF.
What did you do differently when you got your BFP? :D

HisGrace, you are absolutely in my prayers. A loss is so difficult. If you ever want to talk feel free to PM me. I know how isolated and just sad it makes you feel. :hugs:
So glad you could relax today though and the huge TEXANS totally cracked me up!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E606C7F0-526F-4243-ABA8-96A0EA333C61-16799-0000118D5BD0029A.jpg

HisGrace, I hope this makes you feel better. I know it does me. We are the mothers of sweet angels :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Storked said:


> Ohhhh!! This is so cute :cry: it's beautiful


----------



## danielle1984

Storked said:


> Sweetz, I think a roll is fine- all the veggies with the beef sounds perfect! Lemme eat at your place! Though maybe not if it still smells like bleach ;)
> I would say something about sports but drawing a blank :blush: neither DH or I watch sports. Except for the summer Olympics! Heck yes :D
> 
> Danielle, I have become so lazy this cycle! Just took my prenatals and baby aspirin, no temping or anything. In the TWW now with just a week left until AF.
> What did you do differently when you got your BFP? :D
> 
> HisGrace, you are absolutely in my prayers. A loss is so difficult. If you ever want to talk feel free to PM me. I know how isolated and just sad it makes you feel. :hugs:
> So glad you could relax today though and the huge TEXANS totally cracked me up!

One week to go! Oh I hope you get your bfp! Are you noticing anything different? 
The only thing I did was prenatals and OPK. I got 50 opk! Just to make sure we didn't miss it and we did SMEP. The symptom that I notice the most was around 3DPO I started having a sore throat and had it for a week. I never had a sore throat without any other cold symptoms. Weird huh?


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] HUGE TEXANS!! They aren't kidding when they say everything is bigger in Texas hahaha

Hey ladies....this is an educational message on Redneck Speak...


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies...

Sweetz: A FOOTBALL FAN!!!? I hope you have a boy in that belly of yours!!! Or we're going to be having another woman football fan. I find it amusing that these guys will almost kill theirselves for a ball, and I'm saying for almost every sport. That dinner sounds good, but I have to agree with Stork....bleach scent is do strong you won't be able to taste the food, Bc you'll be breathing bleach!! Your OCD sounds dangerous but clean!!! And I sooo HEART you too!!! What's your baby doing?? Is he/she very active?

Sirbaby: ma'am I'm still holding firm to what I'm hoping and believing for for every woman who are ESP. Like us, that one day soon we will conceive! It's only been 5 months and some wks since we started this thread, ma'am I'm sure you have your BFP soon but patience is def the key. I'm praying for ya, so don't give up! October, November, Dec, or January will be your month let's think positive!!! What can we do to keep your mind busy??!

Stork: I heart you too ma'am!! And I love your TTC plan, that's what mine was minus the aspirin. Just relaxing and waiting to see!! One more wk, oh how exciting that is going to be!!!

Danielle: CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!! That is def a blessing, I know you are over the moon!!! You deserve it! Now I know you're anxious to get to that appt.

AFM: Not a football fan, a video gamer. But now I'm just getting lazy Bc I'm beginning to feel so fat....ughh, think I will begin exercising soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

Nothing wrong with a female football fan hehe Baby is moving like crazy....random TMI question...has anyone ever had salty smelling cm? Today I have been having what feels like me barely making it to bathroom, what I am thinking is CM in britches, and a very potent salty smelling....well smell. it isn't an odd color or anything. In fact no color is showing at all. Is this something I should be concerned with? About to get panty liners...I feel gross....


----------



## Storked

Danielle, thank you! I have that picture on my phone and I still look at it because it makes me feel better. My baby was beautiful and made life beautiful when they were here :flower:
Oh and nothing different here aside from usual bloat and chubbiness before AF. We dub it "fat week" among my sisters :)
So do you still have your OPKs or have you been using them as HPTs now that you know that you are pregnant? And a sore throat is a cool sign!*

Sweetz, my danger iPhone won't let me see your picture good. Did you post it on FB? I can stretch it out there :D
And everything is bigger here, I swear :)
And maybe the CM smelling salty can be a pregnancy symptom eh? Salty doesn't seem bad though. Think only fishy is a bad thing!

Never, looking into any pregnancy classes at a gym or maybe some home videos? I have some from my pregnancy but never tried em yet- but I will! What games do you enjoy playing?


----------



## Sweetz33

I'll post it now Storked hehe

Funny....my nesting/OCD is having me clean the dresser drawers and reorganize them...and I found a pregnancy test! LOL!!! FRER kind hahah Anyone need one? Or should I just pee on it for shits and giggles haha


----------



## Storked

Pee away Sweetz! And when you start trying to clean inside your locks I am going to get worried :D


----------



## Sirbaby

Storked: Thanks I think you guys are doing a petty good job keeping me sane. I love the way your handling your tww. I am also thinking about playing some board game with dh. it would be a new way to bond.

Never: yes the day will come for all of us. Each bfp brings the next person closer and hopefully more faith. I want give up, I have two much love waiting for my rainbow baby. You ladies just updating about new experiences is enough for me. That should keep me busy and hopefully this doctors appoint on tuesday give me something to look forward to.

Danielle: CONGRATS!!!! I am praying for you and this pregnancy. Think positive and claim your blessing.

Sweetz: Thanks for the positive encouragement and baby dust!!


----------



## Sirbaby

I need it!! sweetz did you already pee on the stick?


----------



## Storked

Sirbaby, what games ya got? :D have fun and glad we can distract you a little! It is tough when you want that BFP stat!

Shyiah, hi!


----------



## Sweetz33

LOl!! Not yet, but my bladder should need to pee again any minute!! BTWb what are some OWTs I haven't tried yet lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, peeing on sticks is one of the best parts of being pregnant. It is like magic getting those results huh? ;)

Guys, please please pray for Kanicky. She is unable to get on and will soon but her family is having an extremely difficult time right now and could use the prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Sirbaby

Stork will def will say a prayer. I am shamed to say I have no board games. thats why I think it wll be pretty cool to get one. 

Sweetz that is magic lol/ just pee and wala!! I am a little slow, what is btwb and owt's?


----------



## Storked

Sirbaby, maybe just try Twister. Isn't that game just foreplay? Happy romantic time with spouse ;)
Thank you so much for the prayers. She really needs them. She is a sweet lady.


----------



## Sweetz33

Prayers and good thoughts sent!!

OWT: Old WIve's Tales
BTWb: Typo for BTW lol

So...A little known cool fact.....you pee on a FRER at 18 weeks pregnant............the control line shows up AFTER the positive line!!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## Storked

That is awesome Sweetz :)

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/131E616A-9856-4C3D-AFD4-3C2B5DF97524-17203-000011B6FAAD2DD8.jpg
How many friends in my new neighborhood will this recipe win me you think? LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg! I'm totally doing that!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Omg! I'm totally doing that!

Please post a picture when you do :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

You know I will!

Btw.... nesting + OCD = A very frustrated (and sleepy) Sweetz lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> You know I will!
> 
> Btw.... nesting + OCD = A very frustrated (and sleepy) Sweetz lol

Frustated because you are much too busy cleaning the toilet with DH's toothbrush to be bothered with sleep? ;)


----------



## Storked

Ladies, I would like all of you are blessed and that each of you has made my life better. As I was drifting off last night I was thinking of a church song Count Your Many Blessings. Anyone care to do it? I'll start :flower:

I am blessed to have a supportive and loving husband.
I am blessed to have the opportunity to move to a new community and to make some new friends.
I am blessed with a family that is incredibly close.
I am blessed to have a working vehicle.
I am blessed with a fuzzy cat who loves snuggles.
I am blessed to have found this site. All of you are a godsend. Some of you are even FB official with me!

What are y'alls blessings? If you don't mind sharing :kiss:


----------



## Sweetz33

Haha!


----------



## HisGrace

I'm pregnant!!! Today I saw baby and the heartbeat! I give God all the glory! She said everything looked normal and the heartrate was normal (even though it's kind of low compared to some numbers I've seen. But I am embracing this pregnancy no matter how things look. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I will have to do personals later. Hope y'all can understand. I'm on cloud nine right now.


----------



## Storked

HisGrace said:


> I'm pregnant!!! Today I saw baby and the heartbeat! I give God all the glory! She said everything looked normal and the heartrate was normal (even though it's kind of low compared to some numbers I've seen. But I am embracing this pregnancy no matter how things look. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I will have to do personals later. Hope y'all can understand. I'm on cloud nine right now.

HisGrace that news is FANTASTIC! Congrats :happydance:
I am so happy for you lady!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow!! Grace how awesome!! 

Hmm....blessings.....
-I got my sticky bean
-I have my pups who give me loves
-I have a kitty that ATM is eating my hair....silly kitty 
-even though he irritates me, I got my DH hehehe
-I have my lovely daughter who is just freaking awesome!
-I have all you wonderful ladies <3

There is so much I can say....but I need a nap. Lol! Maybe when I get back up I'll put more.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Wow!! Grace how awesome!!
> 
> Hmm....blessings.....
> -I got my sticky bean
> -I have my pups who give me loves
> -I have a kitty that ATM is eating my hair....silly kitty
> -even though he irritates me, I got my DH hehehe
> -I have my lovely daughter who is just freaking awesome!
> -I have all you wonderful ladies <3
> 
> There is so much I can say....but I need a nap. Lol! Maybe when I get back up I'll put more.


Love the list Sweetz! It has brightened my day for sure :kiss:
And you need a tranquilizer. Go to sleep woman ;) did you get any rest during the night hehe?


----------



## Sweetz33

3.5 hours.....I was up again at 7am to send DH off to work. Ate a bagel, watched some Spongebob (lol) and played with the fur kids. I'll probably take a nap after lunch. Trying to eat the 3 meals a day....baby is growing fast and I need the energy.


----------



## Storked

*faints* I am not even growing a person and the amount of rest you got exhausted me hehe! I say you go nap with all the fur kids now :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I have always been able to survive on little sleep. I used to work a job that went from 10am to 2 am, 6 days a week. Considering I mostly relax...a few hours is enough. Oh and btw lil frogs is going nuts today anyways so even if I wanted to sleep h/she wouldn't let me haha


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies....oh EM GEE, WINTER IS KNOCKING ON THE DOOR HERE AND I THINK THE DOOR IS ALMOST OPENED!!! COME ON WINTER, I was waiting for ya!!!

HisGRACE: YAYYYYYY!!! CONGRATS GURLIE!! I KNEW EVERYTHING WOULD BE OK!!! DEF DON'T SCARE US LIKE THAT ANYMORE!! HOW BLESSED YOU Are!!! 

Sweetz: HAHA, my whole family including inlaws women are football fans!! I can't understand it so when the fam watches it I just join on with words and things I know that's happening. Lol, I aggravates them with that! CONGRATS ON BEING 18wks and 2 days ma'am, look at you...moving so fast!!! O and don't worry ab that salty smell, I had it and still have it, its partially Bc of prego but I hate water now so that's probaly it too!! 

Stork: THOSE GAMES WILL DEF KEEP YOU BUSY!! IM A CALL OF DUTY FREAK, so I will spend all day on that. That really kept me sane. But I love board games, like the old MONOPOLY, HUNGRY HIPPO....the bubble pop game. UNO!! Ive just recently learned how to play spades and pitty pat. And my DH TRIED TO TEACH ME checkers but I got mad and told him I quit! And that recipie is def for someone you looovvvveee with a passion!!(NOT YOUR DH)

AFM: WELL IM BLESSED:

WITH AN AWESOME HUSBAND WHO CHERISHES MY EVERY EXISTENCE!
WITH AN AWESOME FAMILY WHO AGGRAVATES ME BUT THEIR MY FAMILY
WITH AN WONDERFUL BLESSING FROM MY FATHER OUR GOD WITH A CHILD IN ME
BC I WOKE UP TO SEE YET ANOTHER DAY AND GOT THE CHANCE TO TELL MY GOD THANK YOU FOR IT
WITH WONDERFUL LADIES ON THIS THREAD, WHO ARE REAL AND LOVING SWEET PEOPLE.
WITH LIFE, HEALTH AND STRENGTH
BEING ABLE TO HAVE THE STRENGTH AND FAITH TO KEEP GOING EVEN THOUGH TIMES ARE NOT ST THEIR BEST!
I'm blessed in so many ways ladies, to have the chance to loss 2 angel babies so I can have a story and not take life for granted.

I'm blessed to have the chance to concieve again and hopefully deliver in GODS TIMING.
Wow, how I can go on....IM BLESSED TO BE ME, to have gone thru the struggles and hardships I had gone thru.

IM BLESSED TO HAVE FOUND MY GOD, and TO KNOW THAT HE IS THE ONLY REASON IM HERE TODAY!!! 

On another note: I HAD WENT WITH MY DH OVER THE RD to VA, and it's only men at his job site, and portajons no real restroom so I had to pee in a cup in our vehicle in the cold!!! Remember I said I hate drinking water....well let's say my DH was NOT turned on with the results of me peeing in the cup, it was ORANGE!!! HAHAHAHA....GUESS I WON'T BE GETTING ANY :sex: TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never maybe that's it...I hate water and my pee is bright yellow almost orange haha


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: O my 3.5 hrs....exhausted me too Stork!!! Your baby is def on a moving pattern now!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah when I want to relax they do tummy aerobics haha


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: I think that's what it is, I have extra cm too. I go through 3 pair of panties in a day, so usually at home I just try to not wear any! I thought it was a yeast Infection so I told my doc and he said not to worry, yeast may be present Bc I'm pregnant but they won't treat it they only treat the Symptns, which I have none.

Stork: In my TWW I had lots of CM?? You?

O and Hi Sirbaby!!!


----------



## Storked

Never, lady your blessing list made my day! You are such an awesome, positive lady who brings so much happiness and care to the thread. I love you.
And I also wanted to share this with you because you are such an example of this!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/212E6EBF-C70E-40F3-BDAD-99787DA2EA20-17746-00001270185E4012.jpg
Haha orange pee made him queasy? Bet you can seduce him with your cute bump! Nothing is sexier than being the mother of his child :)
My ex loved Call of Duty! He was always connected to other people through the ps3 and the trash talk just had me giggling. And those old games are fun too- you know where the entertainment is :D
Oh and no extra CM here :)

Sweetz, sounds like you know why your pee is so colorful too! Get to gulping!

Hi SirBaby!

Hi HisGrace!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah Never...me too!! Tg I'm not alone with this one! Haha!! I went out and bought more undies bc I was doi g wash every couple days bc of undie issues lol


----------



## Sirbaby

CONGRATS!!!! Grace, That is some awesome news. I am so happy that things took a positive turn for you. Sending sticky dust your way.

Never: I had to pee in a cup while me in DH were on a road trip. Dh made so many jokes about it that I just knew I would not get any but when we settled down that night I guess he forgot all about it.

Hello: Stork, sweetz and all the other ladies
I am blessed to have a wonderful God
I am blessed to have a wonderful Dh
I am blessed to have a wonderful mother and grandmother
I am blessed to have a job, roof over my head and a car
I am blessed to have a great understanding that things happen for a reason
I am blessed that the lord gave me the strength to accept the things I cannot change
I am blessed to be living, breathing and healthy


----------



## HisGrace

Storked - Kingwood is nice. You'll like it there. They say the 30 Aldi's should be complete within 3 years. I'm not sure how long you're staying but I'm sure one of the locations will be near you. And I know you didnt ask me, but one thing I did different this time was doing it doggy style. I believe that is how we got our bfp the first time, too. I'm not sure if you were active when everyone was talking anout it but I decided to try it. It worked. Hopefully you are only a week away from your bfp. I'm praying for you. :dust:

Sirbaby - Thank you so much for the encouraging words. :hugs: And :dust: to you during this tww.

Never - I agree feminine pads, tampons, and menstral cups should all be free! I will definitely be checking this Aldi out when it opens. I honestly had never heard of it, but I was hooked a cheap. Is their produce decent? As for the scare, shoot I scared myself. I had small clots and cramps. That's not normal. I knew it was over even though there was still a slight chance. I couldn't act like all was normal. I had to accept my destiny and prepare myself. Thank goodness God had other plans.

Sweetz - of course i had to make it big. I love my texans! :) j j watt! brian cushing. <3

Kanicky - I'm so sorry you're going through a difficult time. You are in my prayers.

AFM - I'm so blessed! Yes Yes!

I'm blessed with an awesome DH who is also my best friend and my rock here on earth.

I'm blessed with a lovely job (where i can sneak on my phone and post on baby and bump). 

I'm blessed to have met all you lovely ladies that have kept me sane and entertained for the past few weeks. 

I'm blessed with a new dr that is sooooooo much better than my old one.

I'm blessed with my health too.

This list could go on and on but i will stop here for now.


----------



## nevergivingup

STORK; AWWWWW THANKS MA'AM!!!!! I loved that card!! Now that made my day!! And don't you worry your head off ab the Symptns!! They suck anyway!! You will get that BFP soon! And I do know where the entertainment at, I just can't get anyone to play them with me!! And my DH and I be trash talking on his ps3, they really trash talk me Bc I'm a girl and I'm sorry at it!! Haha! And I don't know Stork, my bump is loow and looks sloppy!! It's not high in the middle and cute like other prego women. You ever see those women who you dont know if their just fat rather than being prego. I'm her! So when I walk at naked....I scare myself and turn my own sex drive off!

Sweetz: I agree with Stork, get to gulping!! I'd rather drink milk then water!! And I had to buy more pairs of undies Bc my washer machine went down and I did not feel like the laundry mat!! But I messed them up too! 

Random: Ok so I'm craving crispy Keene doughnuts or a Texas roll cinnamon bin with the white frosting both warmed up!! Ladies what's on your food agenda today?

Ps Sweetz: Are you moving out on your own w/o DH?


----------



## nevergivingup

Ahhh Bc I'm on my IPhone I post a comment then misses another one!! 

HisGrace: I totally understand ab the cramps and spotting I too would prepare myself but like you know God may have other plans!!! Congrats again girlie!! Now where is that ticker?! And I love Doggy style when I want to be lazy, it says it gets right to the point. And what do you like ab your new doc more?

Sirbaby: I love your blessings list,accept the things we cannot change. I loved that!! And o my my DH would aggravate me. I know you were relieved he stopped. A woman got to do what a woman got to do!!! You're 5DPO!! Do you have you addict pee sticks ready or are you waiting for AF to not show?


----------



## Sweetz33

Never....we are trying to make "us" work and I have seen some positive changes in him. We will see what happens when moving time hits. As for food...I realllllly want mint chocolate chip ice cream. I love milk....mmm milk...


----------



## Sirbaby

Grace : I am also blessed to have a relaxed job where I can talk to you girls!! I am hoping to find a doctor that is caring to my situation. All the doctors I have right now are so over booked and they do not take the time to build a relationship. I wonder when I go in tomorrow will they even remember me ugh. That&#8217;s a great blessing you have Grace.

Sweetz: I hope you and Dh find what works for you yall. 

Sweetz and never: I'm the opposite, I love water and hate milk. I just started forcing my self to get some milk into my diet. Its getting better.


----------



## BayBeeEm

OMG gals, I am so sorry for my silence! I've been so busy taking care of the oatmeal slinger that I haven't been on here properly. I've received a few messages this morning about my whereabouts. I want to make a few things clear:

1. I have no problems with anyone on this entire board. Yes, we misunderstand one another from time to time but gosh ... I internalize nothing. Life is toooooo short for that
2. I am committed to this thread before any other.
3. I have nothing but the warmest wishes for all of you 
4. I love you guys, even the ones I don't know yet
5. I will be in missing in action from time to time but I will certainly return. It's not a reflection of the group just my personal life moving in high speed!
6. Lastly, forgive me for what misconceptions my behavior may perpetuate

Oh and most importantly, HisGrace. I told you. I knew it! It was done by HIS Grace. 

Everyone else, I will catch up soonest!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Sirbaby - I know the feeling. I was basically seeing two drs at the same time. I made up my mind to go with the one I felt most comfortable with. I hope they surprise you tomorrow and remember you, but I really hope you don't nees the iui because youre already pregnant. :dust:

Never - Several things I like about the new dr. First, my dr's nurse is a sweetheart. When she found out about my blighted ovum, she opened up to me about her own miscarriage. Then the dr was really nice. She explained things and made sure I understood what she was saying. And she kept a positive attitude. First dr said it doesnt look good and to start thinking if i want a d&c this time. New dr wanted to wait on u/s before giving me any bad news or false hope. I also like that the high tech u/s equipment and dr are all in the same place. So I don't have to run all over the city to get things done. All in all the new just fits better for me.


----------



## nevergivingup

HisGrace: Your new dr. Sounds absolutely Godsend!! That's how my 2nd OB was, after bleeding episodes and slow rising betas, she told me at least they went up and trust in God and stay optimistic! O did I fell in love with her!! I'm so glad your new doc did an u/s first, careless of your older doc! My nurse did the same thing. I miscarried one twin and she went through the same thing as me with losing the one twin episode. You are truly blessed and lucky madam!!! God Grace is def shining on you!!! Now AGAIN EMBRACE THAT PREGNANCY!!!! This is your take home baby.. Yes I'm speaking it into EXISTENCE!!! And YAYYY for a job that will let you be on BABY AND BUMP....NOT BREAST FEED BUT CHAT ON BABY AND BUMP!! Where do I turn in my application!!!? The produce at the Aldis I'm near is very good better than Wally world:nope: and it's cheaper! 

Sweetz: I'm glad to hear that ma'am!! Whatever makes you happy certaintly makes me happy!!! Your coming bundle of joy will adore how strong his/her mom is!!! O how I'm ready for your gender scan!!! 

Sirbaby: Haha, def the opposite of us, well your soon to come baby will love you for doing the right thing!! Drinking lots of water. It's just so bland now!!! Let's see if you still love water when you fall prego soon?!!! And I can totally relate to how your docs may not even know your name next appt. I think my new one is like that too. I was referred to him by a family member but he didn't look at me, he looked at my chart the whole time while asking me lots of questions....and then try to get personal asking ab my schooling, it just wasn't genuine or sincere it seem more of him just doing his job, and then he shoved his big hand in my "Best Friend"(my vagina). Then said see ya later, talk ab feeling low!! Im in search of a new doc too Sirbaby!

BayBeeEm: Love ya more then words will ever explain on here. Thank you for clearing it up, and letting us know you have no feelings against us. I agree life is too short and Bc a TTC lady expressed her feelings on here to everyone not to anyone in particular she got attacked and instead of the ladies comforting her Bc her journey has Been long and hard they start another thread and bash us over here then pm the other ladies to join her. I feel that was childish in every way and it was never that serious but pride got in her way. Now I have no hard feelings towards any of them I'm still rooting for them until they get their take home babies and their BFP's. But I will always stand for what's right, not someone pride Bc they couldnt encourage a TTC lady. I love you lots and you know you're always my fav, and im def not asking you to hate anyone Bc I never will. But I was worried and my feelings were def hurt, but since you clarified it for us, i can def smile bigger now to know my fav (BayBeeEm) hasn't totally left us. And sorry ab the in law problem, mine is being a pest too! She came straight out in front of everyone and said "O GOODNESS YOUR GAP IS BIG!!" Everyone stared trying to see if my gap is big even though thru saw it a hundred times!! Thanks Again BayBeeEm for being sweet!!!


----------



## lisalee1

Hi everyone! Been a busy few days and I'm trying to catch up now. Hope you are all doing well. 

Sirbaby- Nice to hear from you again. I totally understand the TWW seems to drag on forever. People say to occupy your time with other activities such as exercise but I know that's easier said than done. If it gets too stressful, try a massage! :)

Danielle- Congrats on your great news. H&H 9 months to you! 

Storked- Saw your post of the flower and thought that was so sweet and thoughtful. It was very encouraging for everyone. I really really hope this is your month! You AND Sirbaby! And the cat thing- seems like you got that all under control. You're gonna be great when you get your little bean. :)

Sweetz- You wrote about sports and my mind trailed off with a big blank....sorry! I know nothing about sports except the Olympics. Are you feeling baby movement yet?

Never- How is the baby moment? Where do you normally feel the moment? Low? Near belly button?

HisGrace- We are all so excited that everything is still going well with the baby. Don't be too anxious about the HB rate. I was nervous when I 1st heard mine was 169 b/c they say the normal range is 120-160. But the nurse said it was fine. God brought you this far so I'm sure everything will be fine. :happydance:

My blessings:
I have the best husband in the universe. 
While I don't have a lot of friends, the one I DO have are loyal. 
I am blessed to have a full-time job in a career that I enjoy. 
I am blessed to be pregnant with my 1st child! Everyone is very supportive of our news. 

AFM- I've had all sorts of weird CM. At 1st I thought I had BV so I asked to be treated for that. Right after that, I got the worst yeast infection I've ever had in my LIFE!!!! SOOOO GROSS! I don't even want to describe. I was told to use Monistat 3 (over the counter) to treat it which I did. I've been symptom-free for a few days now. 

Some ladies asked about the baby moving. Mine feels like little taps most times and sometimes like quick muscle spasms. The movement is always very low. Yesterday, the baby was very active which was very exciting. I seem to be noticing a pattern now (Never, I know you asked about that the other day). It seems to kick more when I'm hungry. So I am forced to eat. I need Sweetz & Storked to cook for me. :)

I hope I didn't miss anyone, but if so, just want to say hi.


----------



## BayBeeEm

This whole doctors business is a serious one. For my loss, I had a doc who seemed great until there was a problem. Then I went to back to the one I had been with since 2010. I stopped going to her when we moved ... the commute is much longer. I returned to her in May for a pre TTC consultation. I was concerned because she seemed to have limited knowledge about EPs but her lack of knowledge turned out to be a blessing. She was so agressive with my HCG levels and my early scans because she wanted to be sure everything was going well. I think that is why I have a peace of mind ... she wants to be on top of things as much I want to be. Feels good to not have to push her to act. I'm glad everyone is finding someone who works for them.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, panty liners lady! Gotta be cheaper than new panties or washing often :)
And that ice cream sounds good...and is also my favorite flavor! Is it yours?

SirBaby, some men aren't easily put off. Go you for having married one!
Love your blessings :D
Not a milk fan either!

HisGrace, I may need to take up doggy next cycle! I think I will like Kingwood as well- seems nice and I will be in a quiet area which is appreciated. Thanks for keeping me in your prayers- you and your sweet baby are still in mine :)
I get my veggies at Aldi but not always the fruit because for me it seems to spoil faster. Apples and strawberries are ok though!
And Grace, you are BLESSED :happydance:

Never, you really are such a loving and supportive individual. I appreciate you so much! You embody that picture :hugs:
Now don't be thinking you like fat- you rock that bump because you earned it! I bet you look great :D
The rainbow of mine will come when that sweet spirit is ready and not a moment before. I just like to think that I have control when really it is up to something much higher than me!
Mmmm on the craving! I wanted peanut butter fudge brownies and am baking some RIGHT NOW. Total PMS I think!

BayBeeEm, glad to hear from you and that you are doing well :flower:
When I first saw your post I was like "wait? What did I miss!" but I understood. And I want you to know that I am still on this thread because I am committed to you and all these other ladies- even those who left. We were all brought together through loss and hope. Glad that we are sharing the journey and not departing :hugs:
(And I am still sorry for making you feel ignored in the past. :flower: )
Oh and great news on your doc- I am sure you don't mind that longer commute when it gives you peace of mind

Lisa, thanks for the reply about the flower picture! I hope it is a good month for everyone too but if my rainbow doesn't come yet, that is ok. It WILL happen for everyone. And the BFP ladies like yourself give me hope of that. Are a testament to that :)
Thanks for sharing your wonderful blessings! And Monistat is great isn't it? I hear 3 is the best. And if you were here I would cook for you and baby. And run your tummy because I can't help myself- does baby luck catch? :D
Are you still worried about your weight honey?


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/662D8822-6E07-45C4-9DC1-020546462569-17927-0000129008EB859E.jpg

It ain't swirled pretty but here is what kept me away for a bit :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Group hugs! 

Storked, I need to come visit with you. I know I will be happily fed at all times. What do you call this masterpiece?


----------



## nevergivingup

OH EM GEE Storked: IT IS SWIRLED PERFECT!!!! AHHH AND NOW MY STOMACH IS GROWLING!!!!!! o my is it just original bake brownies with peanut butter on top or did you bake it with the peanut butter on top!! I sooo want to make me some of that now!! And ma'am, THANK YOU! And your words are ever so true, you will get your BFP in Gods timing!!! Love ya lots!! 

Lisalee: Thank You ma'am, it def wasn't anything against you at all! And my baby movements feel the same way little taps and then gas bubbles, mine seems like it's coming from right on top of my belly button though. Maybe it's from Stork teasing food pictures!

BayBeeEm: It's def a great thing you have your doc. bk!!! I was driving two hrs. to continue to see mines Bc she was so awesome, until Funds made me miss an appt. So I figure I couldn't do that. But a better doctor is def worth it!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

DEF GROUP HUG!!!! Love ya ladies then yal will ever know!!!!! 

Sweetz where have you gone off too???We're group hugging!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Lisa - Thanks. :hug: I've been trying to find the normal ranges but didn't get much for seven weeks. And I'm so excited you're feeling movement. 

Never - I am embracing. 

BayBee - Thanks. I wish I would have had the faith in this pregnancy y'all had in it. LOL. Looks like me and the first dr were the only ones that didn't have a positive outlook.

Storked - :hugs: It's doesn't hurt to mix it up a little. And like never said, you can kinda be lazy. And omg that picture looks delicious. My mouth started watering like I was about to get some. LOL


----------



## Sirbaby

Never: Yes hopefully I can continue water lovin once I get that BFP. I do have some Pee sticks waiting but I am not sure when I am going to start testing. I am not sure if I can hold out until af is do but I'm doing pretty good so far. I guess knowing I'm going to the doctor they might do a blood test and although its early never know.

Lisa: yes I'm glad I am back too. Its been a little bit. I had to clear my mind and focus on getting other things in order. IM BACK Now and A BFP will follow. How have you Been?

Grace: That is just wonderful all those nice qualities in your doctor. I will def let u girls know how my visit went and if they remember me lol. thank you I hope I get the BFP before moving to IUI

Baybe: I was not around at the time of this disagreement. I am totally confused on the conflict. well I hope we can all just support each other. Nice seeing you back on too.

Is everything ok in our group now?? sirbaby so lost...


----------



## Sirbaby

:hug::hug::friends:

stay away:devil:


----------



## lisalee1

Storked- Those brownies look AWESOME!!!! You should soooo be my neighbor. I'd be at your house everyday. Matter of fact, I might pay you to cook for me! :)
I'm still not gaining a lot of weight. I'm probably the same as last week. Each week, I'm trying a new round of snacks. Thanks for asking. 

BayBee- Glad to see you're doing good. I don't think I saw your post when I posted earlier. Glad you got a good Dr that will work with you. 

Never- Your movements are higher up? Hmmm, wonder if I should be worried about mine being low. :shrug:

Sirbaby- Feeling much better than I was in the 1st trimester for sure! Now I have new worries- am I gaining enough weight, can't keep up with the list of stuff I'm not supposed to eat, why is the baby barely moving today vs. the other day, etc. Oh boy!
Also, don't worry about the disagreement earlier in the thread. Everything is all good.


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm, I am joining the group hug! And you'll want to visit me after I move because it will be much prettier. Oh the masterpiece is fudge brownies with peanut butter swirl. Mmm! :) what is your favorite food?

Never you bake it with the peanut butter swirled into the brownie batter :D it is pretty tasty! I love you too lady!

HisGrace, weren't you talking about homemade brownies? All I did was swirl in some peanut butter mixture into homemade brownies. So you were my inspiration :flower:

SirBaby, I think the group is all good. All of us ladies love each other :kiss:

Lisa, you wouldn't pay me probably but you could def come over and eat and watch Golden Girls with me!
Now I think it has been said before but don't worry about the weight because your baby will get what they need! Just be sure to take some calcium supplements honey :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Storked!!! Don't tempt me with this. Brownies and peanut butter. yummmmm

After all my bragging, the dr didn't call me today to go over my u/s. She gets a pass. this time because I like her.


----------



## lisalee1

Another blessing- I finally felt the baby move today. So thankful. Was a tad worried b/c I didn't feel it all day. 

Hi Kanicky and Armymama.


----------



## kanicky73

Just popping on for literally a few seconds to just say thank you for all the prayers! We really need it right now. Im not quite ready to talk about it all just yet, but I know when I am that every single one of you will be there!!!

Hope everyone is ok, and I have to single out HisGrace!! SOOOOOOOOO happy that everything is ok! You stay right on cloud nine where you belong!

Is everything still ok with Army?? 

ok, gotta go. Love all of you!


----------



## Sweetz33

*yaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnn!*

Hi ladies!!

Ok...first of ll I'm sorry if I miss anyone or screw up who said what....I just got abruptly woken up by a loud jolt of lightening and thunder. Gotta love random FL storms haha

Storked....OMG.....I want those brownies....*drool* (yes I remember the food post first hehe) Mint chocolate chip is in fact my favorite flavor. :) 

Lisa...oh boy am I ever feeling movement. Like you sometimes only a tap but other times he/she is doing tummy aerobics. I too get more movement when lil frog is hungry...like right now haha

Never.....I landed up falling asleep...scratch that...I forced myself to fall asleep. A little bummed I missed the group hug....grrrrrrr *pouts* lol I am stoked about the gender scan! Next week!!

Kani!! Hi!! Know we are here for you always!!

Army is doing well. :)

I need to get myself a snack bc baby doing flips hehe


----------



## BayBeeEm

Storked, Lisa and others that inquired. To be honest, I missed the spat on here as well but was brought up to speed (somewhat) via PM. I sort of understand the details but I support both sides of the battle. Feelings/emotions are so hard to track in person not to speak of online. It's sad that we've had a break in the groups but it may be for the best ... who knows. 

Kanicky - to echo what Sweetz said, we're here for you. I just hope and pray that it isn't something too heart breaking ... I look foward to hearing from you. 

Storked - Ok, I will wait. I actually have family in Houston sooo ... I love the combination. As for my favorite food. I actually more of a salts than I am sweets person. I love brownies and peanut butter though! The best way to seduce me with pastas, grilled fish and curried/stewed meats! 

HisGrace - I can't blame you for thinking the worst. We trust our doctors to be our source of our information and reassurance during times like these ... if they aren't telling us good news what choice to we have in terms of optimism. I am so THRILLED for you and your husband. I think we are pretty close in dates now. You're at 7 correct? I am at 6 weeks, today. 

Sirbaby - thanks for the warm welcome. I'm glad to see you back on as well.

Lisalee - How the heck have you been?! So our little one is moving around? Are you at the point where your doctor tells you to count kicks? My friends doctor asked her to do that to gage the little one's level of activity. 

Nevergivingup - Last but not least. All the bad vibes aside, how are you? Baby? I may have missed it but I haven't seen a sonogram yet!! I say this with the most accusing "you have denied me" voice possible. Hmmmmm ... lol


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> *yaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnn!*
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Ok...first of ll I'm sorry if I miss anyone or screw up who said what....I just got abruptly woken up by a loud jolt of lightening and thunder. Gotta love random FL storms haha
> 
> Storked....OMG.....I want those brownies....*drool* (yes I remember the food post first hehe) Mint chocolate chip is in fact my favorite flavor. :)
> 
> Lisa...oh boy am I ever feeling movement. Like you sometimes only a tap but other times he/she is doing tummy aerobics. I too get more movement when lil frog is hungry...like right now haha
> 
> Never.....I landed up falling asleep...scratch that...I forced myself to fall asleep. A little bummed I missed the group hug....grrrrrrr *pouts* lol I am stoked about the gender scan! Next week!!
> 
> Kani!! Hi!! Know we are here for you always!!
> 
> Army is doing well. :)
> 
> I need to get myself a snack bc baby doing flips hehe

How far along are you, again? I'm glad the baby is doing back flips for you. Lets just hope that we can catch the little one in a mid somersault with his/her genitals in full view. I mean ... come on!


----------



## Sweetz33

I KNOW RIGHT?!?! I'm a bit over 18 weeks now.


----------



## Storked

HisGrace, how frustrating! BOO to the doctor! (offers you a piece of brownie)

Lisa, yay for baby moving around! Tell them not to scare mommy like that k

Kanicky, we love you and you have the prayers! Hang in there lady :flower:
I was going to say that I thought Army was on another thread with Sweetz but then saw Sweetz say that she was ok. Woot!

Sweetz, mint chocolate is the bestest! When next week is the gender scan??

BayBeeEm, family in Houston. GREAT! And don&#8217;t worry- I am more into salty foods too so I can still tempt you to me. It will happen!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Sirbaby: I am def happy you're bk with us, I def understand you needing to take a break, somedays I felt like that and sometimes still do but you women are to amazing for me to stay away to long!! And def ready to hear ab your doc. appt. And hey miracles do happen so my fingers are crossed and my prayers are going up for you on tommorrow! And that doc. will hopefully remember your name! And def don't worry ab our misunderstanding, it's over now and luckily you missed it, but everything is def ok! 

Sweetz: I'm def jealous of you long day naps!! I try to take day naps but my mind kindve be so heavy sometimes. You will def have to teach me your trick. And those mints Sweetz that you love....O My, anything mint flavored I can't swallow unless it's peppermint. I tried Mint girl scouts cookies and I wasn't bold enough to go through with it. And even though you were sleep I still hugged you virtually!! Thanks Sweetz for being you!!

Lisalee: Def don't think something is wrong!! I do feel that rolling feeling as if he's flipping my bladder some times but for the tapping it's a bit higher. But every one and baby is different. Don't worry ab it!! And I'm also worried ab my weight evn though I have a hanging bump Im not eating exactly like I should. I def try but to eat all of that food that's on the list is unheard of ESP. If I have to drink all the fluid. But I agree with Stork, the baby will get his/her nutrition regardless but I think they take it from us. So that's y I'm guessing we suppose to intake all that food. 

BayBeeEm: Please throw them bad vibes in the trash!! You're seeming more like my sister every post. And I am great and the baby is God Willing doing great as well. I def posted my u/s a few pages bk showing my baby boy, I will def post it again so you can see!! And CONGRATS ON BEING 6 WKS!!!! YAYYY def go you, you got m/s early!!! 

Hi Kanicky: Glad to hear from you, def hope everything is ok.

HisGrace: They are allowed one pass, right? But no more after this. Hopefully they'll call tommorrow!

Stork: Thanks for the instructions on that delicious treat. I'm def making it tommorrow!!! I hope it turns out as good as yours look!! I will take a pic of it when i make it. 

I KNOW I CAN BE AGGRAVATING BUT I WILL DEF GO THE EXTRA MILE FOR PEOPLE I LOVE And who have the sweetest heart. I heart YAL BC YAL LADIES ARE DEF THE BEST!!! AND I JUST WANT TO GO ON THIS JOURNEY WITH EACH OF Y'ALL!!!


----------



## lisalee1

Kanicky- We're here for you whenever you want to talk. 

Storked- Your new avatar through me off! I will have to get used to it. :)


----------



## Storked

Never, can&#8217;t wait to see your pic! And I can never stay away long on this site either- too many awesome friends :flowers:
Those mint girl scout cookies aren&#8217;t too great. Do you like the Andes chocolate? Oh and do you like the girl scout samoans? MMM!
I love sharing this journey with you too :hugs:

Lisa, just wanted a change but my own avatar is throwing me off. Do you like it? :D


----------



## Jcliff

I found out im pregnant today :) after two early M/C this year! praying this sticks!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for virtual hugs!! My diet is not the best either and my docs said baby is doing great. Sometimes I feel baby low but sometimes near belly button. He/she is a squirmer. The only thing I do t like is having to take a stool softner to "go".....


----------



## Sweetz33

I love your avatar Storked. I'm a Star Wars geek hehe. I love all Girl Scout cookies. I'm a pig. I will beat someone up over Andes mints. They make Andes mint crushed pieces for cooking now...I eat them straight out of the bag haha!!

Congrats Jcliff! Can you give us a little intro if you don't mind? So sorry about your losses.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I am a total Star Wars geek too! Oh do you ever put the Andes mints in the fridge so that they get hard? SQUEE.

Jcliff, congrats! I agree with Sweetz, can we hear more about you?


----------



## Sweetz33

Duh Storked? That is the best way!!


----------



## Storked

R'amen!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol


----------



## Jcliff

Storked said:


> Sweetz, I am a total Star Wars geek too! Oh do you ever put the Andes mints in the fridge so that they get hard? SQUEE.
> 
> Jcliff, congrats! I agree with Sweetz, can we hear more about you?

Ive been on and off on here. I had a blighted ovum at 6 weeks in February, and a very very early/chemical in July. I am only 12DPO today, but have some very beautiful BFPs! :) I just pray this one sticks. I dont know if I can deal with another loss :nope:


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sirbaby: I am def happy you're bk with us, I def understand you needing to take a break, somedays I felt like that and sometimes still do but you women are to amazing for me to stay away to long!! And def ready to hear ab your doc. appt. And hey miracles do happen so my fingers are crossed and my prayers are going up for you on tommorrow! And that doc. will hopefully remember your name! And def don't worry ab our misunderstanding, it's over now and luckily you missed it, but everything is def ok!
> 
> Sweetz: I'm def jealous of you long day naps!! I try to take day naps but my mind kindve be so heavy sometimes. You will def have to teach me your trick. And those mints Sweetz that you love....O My, anything mint flavored I can't swallow unless it's peppermint. I tried Mint girl scouts cookies and I wasn't bold enough to go through with it. And even though you were sleep I still hugged you virtually!! Thanks Sweetz for being you!!
> 
> Lisalee: Def don't think something is wrong!! I do feel that rolling feeling as if he's flipping my bladder some times but for the tapping it's a bit higher. But every one and baby is different. Don't worry ab it!! And I'm also worried ab my weight evn though I have a hanging bump Im not eating exactly like I should. I def try but to eat all of that food that's on the list is unheard of ESP. If I have to drink all the fluid. But I agree with Stork, the baby will get his/her nutrition regardless but I think they take it from us. So that's y I'm guessing we suppose to intake all that food.
> 
> BayBeeEm: Please throw them bad vibes in the trash!! You're seeming more like my sister every post. And I am great and the baby is God Willing doing great as well. I def posted my u/s a few pages bk showing my baby boy, I will def post it again so you can see!! And CONGRATS ON BEING 6 WKS!!!! YAYYY def go you, you got m/s early!!!
> 
> Hi Kanicky: Glad to hear from you, def hope everything is ok.
> 
> HisGrace: They are allowed one pass, right? But no more after this. Hopefully they'll call tommorrow!
> 
> Stork: Thanks for the instructions on that delicious treat. I'm def making it tommorrow!!! I hope it turns out as good as yours look!! I will take a pic of it when i make it.
> 
> I KNOW I CAN BE AGGRAVATING BUT I WILL DEF GO THE EXTRA MILE FOR PEOPLE I LOVE And who have the sweetest heart. I heart YAL BC YAL LADIES ARE DEF THE BEST!!! AND I JUST WANT TO GO ON THIS JOURNEY WITH EACH OF Y'ALL!!!

Wait so we know the sex?! Where the hell have I been? Ugh ... this is not ok.


----------



## BayBeeEm

nevergivingup said:


> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1349316994.jpg
> 
> Hi ladies, a quick jump in Bc I'm exhausted, so I wanted to get this out the way. WE ARE HAVING A BABY BOY!!!!
> He was extremely active and busy doing the U/S. We even have a picture of his little pecker. He is moving now and hasn't stopped to take a nap yet! My DH is over the moon and so am I. As soon as she turnt on the u/s he was flipping everywhere. He even waved at us, that picture I will post later!! Ok now on to catch up on personals!

Yay, found it!!!! Awwwww, the first offspring of this thread. Happy tears.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Jcliff said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I am a total Star Wars geek too! Oh do you ever put the Andes mints in the fridge so that they get hard? SQUEE.
> 
> Jcliff, congrats! I agree with Sweetz, can we hear more about you?
> 
> Ive been on and off on here. I had a blighted ovum at 6 weeks in February, and a very very early/chemical in July. I am only 12DPO today, but have some very beautiful BFPs! :) I just pray this one sticks. I dont know if I can deal with another loss :nope:Click to expand...

Hey you, I remember you! Been quite a while. Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi ladies...just jumping on before I call it a night. Wishing everyone a wonderful evening! Might jump on later if insomnia kicks in. <3


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Just caught up - damn seems like I missed the virtual hug too:cry:

Well hubby has not been behaving himself - he went to a party on Friday and didn't come back in until Saturday so I told him I would cancel his s.a as he wasn't grown up enough - so I did (to be honest) as I'm getting checked out soon we can afford to wait a little - but he doesn't need to know right :haha: he was in the dog house and has been feeling very sorry for himself.

I have been busy with my avon round out of town and have another one to do in a few days round my village:happydance:

My eldest is not getting on so well at school and his appointment can't come quick enough:dohh:

My youngest as his brother is at another school has no one to look after and is finding it hard to adjust so he keeps sticking up for anyone who is vulnerable - cute right? - but not so cute when he gets involved in fights:growlmad:

CD9 - Monitor on High - nothing to report :haha:

Kanicky - Sending HUGE :hugs: hun:flower:

Army - Hope that cyst is not causing you any more bother:flower: great numbers by the way:happydance:

HIs Grace - :happydance: what lovely news - hope you're still on :cloud9:

Storked - Yum that dish looked delish - even though I'm more a savoury girl myself. When I changed the toilet roll the other day I thought of you:haha:

Sweetz - Loved the redneck speak - was very funny it was only when I got to the bottom I realised it was all medical :dohh:

Never - Hi mummy bear how are you feeling? and I have to say if you think you are fat (which I doubt) you will be even fatter soon:winkwink:

JCliff - Congrats hun :happydance:

Danielle - I've seen you on another thread congrats too :happydance:

Leather - Where is my cycle buddy:flower:

Hi to everyone else

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies!!

Sirbaby: FX today for your appt. Hopefully you wont have to do an iui. Rooting for ya GURLIE!!

Stork: Your Avatar threw me too! And it still is, but I like it, even though I never liked Star Wars Bc I was forced to watch it as a child. I love Lord of the Rings though. Can I be in the geek squad now?,,pleassse! O and I never tried those flavor of girl scouts I only ever get Peanut Butter and Shortbread. I wish I was bold enough to try other flavors like yal, once I finds something I like I'm stuck with it all my life seems like!

BayBeeEm: Yes ma'am, I'm having a Boy(secretly just what I wanted;) Now I'm waiting on Sweetz gender scan then You and HisGrace if y'all are finding out if so it will be here in no time!! Get those baby names ready Bc mine is nameless right now:winkwink:

HisGrace: Maybe Doc will call today if not call them. I always called and aggravated mine!! I'm still so Excited for you!! Do you feel prego again now that you found out baby is ok?

Garfie: HELLLO MADAM!!! Sorry to heat ab your son getting into fights, although it is rather cute taking up for others and it will get him slot of little girlfriends...it isn't so good that he's fighting. But school is another environment where the parents are looking in from the outside and only the kidz really see. If that makes any sense. But hopefully your other two will adjust soon. I don't miss school at all. And sorry ab your DH being in the Dog house, I can understand you waiting but at least he feels bad and dosent just not care. And Garfie I'm ready to get there so people can say "O she's fat Bc she pregnant", rather then staring at me trying to figure out. And evn though you're holding off I still hope the doc. gives you great news. Ovulation monitor on high and DH acting up.....def bad combination...you don't want to give him treats for bad behavior.

Jcliff: Hi ma'am and def welcome to the group!!! I hope you stick around and go on your journey with us!! And I'm sooo sorry ab your loss, it seems like every pregnancy after that is on pins and needles. I've loss 2 as well, BUT HAVE FAITH IN THIS PREGNANCY FOR GOD CAN DO MARVELOUS THINGS!!! STICK BABY STICK!!

Sweetz: Stool Softner!! I def need one, when going to the restroom frightens you for fear of pain from bowel movement then I reckon it's time for a stool Softner. What kind you recommend? This will be my first time trying one....nervous!!

Lisalee: Is DH not bothering you to find out the sex!!

Kanicky: Praying for ya!!

Leather: yeah where did she go??! Missing you ma'am!!

If I missed anyone forgive me, not intentional.

AFM: Nothing really to report just checking in on everyone!! Have a great day ladies..

P.s: I'm starting to not like "A Baby Story" anymore its starting to be the same thing to me. where is 16 & pregnant?!!


----------



## Storked

Jcliff, come on more! You are in my prayers that this is your sticky bean :hugs:

Sweetz, GET SOME SLEEP ;)
Making birth plans yet?

Fiona, you were part of the hug too!
That is right, you put him in the dog house! Has he been remorseful? :D
How are sales going?
How much longer until your meeting?
Oh no on the fights! Tell him to try winning with words. Be a man of thought and only a man of action when it is necessary 
CD9- close to your O yeah?! :happydance:

Never, join the geek squad! I will confess that as far as Tolkien stuff goes, I only like the movies. Those books put me to sleep hehe! I am secretly more Harry Potter nerdling myself.
And see, I have never tried your girl scout cookie flavors lol! My mom always got the mint kind and my sister bought samoans once and I loved them so then I got that. Caramel, coconut, and chocolate on a cookie = HEAVEN!
So you making birth plans yet?

Hisgrace, I agree with Never: call em!

Lisa, are you making birth plans yet?

HI LADIES! Sorry I took so long but my butt is dragging and it is only Tuesday!


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow, it's very quiet today....must be fun stuff going on.

Stork: Haha, that's funny, i haven't tried yours and you haven't tried my favs. Next time girl scouts come around we need to buy at least one kind of a different flavor. I love Harry Potter, I haven't seen them all yet. As for the birthing plans....Hey i reckon I'll just go with the flow...and be like every up in the clouds women and hope I have him natural w/o drugs. I will be taking some birthing and breastfeeding class but March seems so far away so I reckon I have time, or rather time to be lazy! I def NEED A JOB!!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Wow, it's very quiet today....must be fun stuff going on.
> 
> Stork: Haha, that's funny, i haven't tried yours and you haven't tried my favs. Next time girl scouts come around we need to buy at least one kind of a different flavor. I love Harry Potter, I haven't seen them all yet. As for the birthing plans....Hey i reckon I'll just go with the flow...and be like every up in the clouds women and hope I have him natural w/o drugs. I will be taking some birthing and breastfeeding class but March seems so far away so I reckon I have time, or rather time to be lazy! I def NEED A JOB!!!

Any birth documentaries you like? :)
Harry Potter movies....the books are much more rewarding. :haha:
And I haven't seen a girl scout in years- they used to lurk around Walmart to sell their cookies. Where do they hide now and when is cookie season? :munch:


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork, I don't think I'm fancying any birthing shows that's on tv at the moment. Are you watching any? And haha I thought I was the only one who realized that girl scouts are out like they use too!! I always could catch them at Wal-Mary or see them set up on the side of the road or at the mall. Now I have to go to the actual Girl Scout building to buy mine. I have no idea when they sell it anymore since theyve missing. But when I find out, im def going to try your Samoans! Are they coconut Bc if so, then I can't do it. And I read one Harry Potter book in my younger days and it was def awesome!!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Stork, I don't think I'm fancying any birthing shows that's on tv at the moment. Are you watching any? And haha I thought I was the only one who realized that girl scouts are out like they use too!! I always could catch them at Wal-Mary or see them set up on the side of the road or at the mall. Now I have to go to the actual Girl Scout building to buy mine. I have no idea when they sell it anymore since theyve missing. But when I find out, im def going to try your Samoans! Are they coconut Bc if so, then I can't do it. And I read one Harry Potter book in my younger days and it was def awesome!!!

Afraid they have the coconut but I think they may have a version that is just chocolate and caramel...not sure what they are called now. Oh I think I just remember that they have good lemon cookies?
You aren't alone! Are there just less girls participating in Girls Scouts? What do you think of those programs? Boy Scouts is huge at my church but I am not a fan.
Harry Potter books are great! Trying to get DH to read them but he hasn't. He watched the movies and hates the movies so has no desire to read the books.


----------



## Sirbaby

Well hello everyone!!!

Congrats Jcliff!!!

SweetZ: Cant wait to see your gender scan. I going to go with team boy? what team do u thnk it is and what gender would you want? I know any gender is a blessing.

Never: Thank You so much Never!! I go to the doctor later on today. I really can not wait. I dont know why. I guess just because I know its towards a future Bfp. I dont even really know what going to happen but Ill up date u guys later tonight.

Stork: how are you? whats going on in your cycle?

Baybee: What sex do you want?

Praying for everyone here honestly. (wave to all the ladies)

Afm: Ofcourse I keep talking about the appointment today. (lol I hope they dont rush me, be insensitive to my situation, or waste my time) I am just to excited. (weird I kno)

Some of my family that are pregnant right now give me a feeling that there watching me and wondering whats taking so long. thats another story and maybe its just me. #ohwell

TODAY: why did I feel some twinges for a long time. (awwww here I go) And Last night I was cramping like af was going to show today.


----------



## Storked

Sirbaby said:


> Well hello everyone!!!
> 
> Congrats Jcliff!!!
> 
> SweetZ: Cant wait to see your gender scan. I going to go with team boy? what team do u thnk it is and what gender would you want? I know any gender is a blessing.
> 
> Never: Thank You so much Never!! I go to the doctor later on today. I really can not wait. I dont know why. I guess just because I know its towards a future Bfp. I dont even really know what going to happen but Ill up date u guys later tonight.
> 
> Stork: how are you? whats going on in your cycle?
> 
> Baybee: What sex do you want?
> 
> Praying for everyone here honestly. (wave to all the ladies)
> 
> Afm: Ofcourse I keep talking about the appointment today. (lol I hope they dont rush me, be insensitive to my situation, or waste my time) I am just to excited. (weird I kno)
> 
> Some of my family that are pregnant right now give me a feeling that there watching me and wondering whats taking so long. thats another story and maybe its just me. #ohwell
> 
> TODAY: why did I feel some twinges for a long time. (awwww here I go) And Last night I was cramping like af was going to show today.

Re: family...they might be watching you! We are definitely sensitive to these things aren't we honey? :hugs:
So you have an appointment today? How exciting! Not weird at all- share all the details as soon as you can :happydance:
And remember that cramping can be a BFP symptom too :flower:

Oh and I have about 5 days until my AF shows lol


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello everyone. Today is has been wild in the workplace. Just now having lunch at 2:30pm! 

Nevergivingup - Glad you got the baby boy you were secretly wanting! Lovely how that works out huh. Have you started plotting on nursery colors yet? I have no clue what I would decorate the room in but the bathroom I made this mint green (more like a peridot, my birthstone) and brown. It actually works well for a boy or a girl. 

Sirbaby - How are you doing, dearest. I really don't have a preference sex. As long as th he or she is whole of body and mind, I will be a happy camper! 

Hopestruck - I see you lurking! Funny thing, last night I was dreaming and you came into my mind. I told myself I would get online today and see where you had posted most recently. 

Storked - I'm glad that we are like tongues. So when I come to Houston ... me, you and some hearty food!

Sweetz - are you somewhere scheming on how to get the best out of your ultrasound? Maybe he/she wants to be a surprise. So I am preparing my self mentally to send you all the yellows and greens Carter's has to offer. lol. I kid, I kid, hopefully we will find out soon. 

All other ladies, update us on your well being!


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> Hello everyone. Today is has been wild in the workplace. Just know having lunch at 2:30pm!
> 
> Nevergivingup - Glad you got the baby boy you were secretly wanting! Lovely how that works out huh. Have you started plotting on nursery colors yet? I have no clue what I would decorate the room in but the bathroom I made this mint green (more like a peridot, my birthstone) and brown. It actually works well for a boy or a girl.
> 
> Sirbaby - How are you doing, dearest. I really don't have a preference sex. As long as th he or she is whole of body and mind, I will be a happy camper!
> 
> Hopestruck - I see you lurking! Funny thing, last night I was dreaming and you came into my mind. I told myself I would get online today and see where you had posted most recently.
> 
> Storked - I'm glad that we are like tongues. So when I come to Houston ... me, you and some hearty food!
> 
> Sweetz - are you somewhere scheming on how to get the best out of your ultrasound? Maybe he/she wants to be a surprise. So I am preparing my self mentally to send you all the yellows and greens Carter's has to offer. lol. I kid, I kid, hopefully we will find out soon.
> 
> All other ladies, update us on your well being!

You betcha!
Oh girl, do you carry snacks on you- keep grazing for the baby! :flower:

And yes ladies, more updates please :happydance:


----------



## BayBeeEm

I think i might have to start packing snacks but then again, starting Thursday, I will be back to working from home. Father in law leaves tomorrow. Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Aspe

Storked.. I'm with you regarding sports..my db nor I watch sports, with the exception of the Olympics....your in the tww :happydance: .. As for cm, mine has been lotion like for weeks now, so I don't know if I ovulated :(When are you testing?

Danielle..I was thinking about taking vitamins that have the folic acid in them? Would that beef any benefit or no?

Hisgrace....fantastic news!! Soo happy for you :). You said you did doggy style and got your bfp..so u did doggy style every time or only sometimes?

Never..you said you had alot of cm in your tww..like stretchy cm or?


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm said:


> I think i might have to start packing snacks but then again, starting Thursday, I will be back to working from home. Father in law leaves tomorrow. Yaaaaaaaay!

Oh the awful one? YAY!
True it doesn't seem worth buying snacks when soon you will be home- where the tastier food is anyways I am sure :)


----------



## Storked

Guys, I have reached BnB Addict status!


----------



## Storked

Aspe said:


> Storked.. I'm with you regarding sports..my db nor I watch sports, with the exception of the Olympics....your in the tww :happydance: .. As for cm, mine has been lotion like for weeks now, so I don't know if I ovulated :(When are you testing?
> 
> Danielle..I was thinking about taking vitamins that have the folic acid in them? Would that beef any benefit or no?
> 
> Hisgrace....fantastic news!! Soo happy for you :). You said you did doggy style and got your bfp..so u did doggy style every time or only sometimes?
> 
> Never..you said you had alot of cm in your tww..like stretchy cm or?

ASPE I missed you! How are you! Did we post around the same time earlier??
Olympics are awesome- which parts are your favorite?
Darn on lotiony CM :(

Won't test until necessary. How about you hon?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!

Aspe: Hello ma'am, I def had creamy cm in my TwW!! It was lotiony b4 TWW, I guess when was "O". I def hope this is it for you!

Sirbaby: FX FX FX for an Awesome Update today!! It's ok to be excited Bc you're going to the Doc. while in the TWW, who ever get that lucky!! And I def understand ab the family watching you and waiting. It's a bit annoying, just wait til you get pregnant and people begin rubbing your stomach..THATS EVEN MORE AGGRAVATING!! I want to bite their hands off sometimes(forgive me ladies, I had a moment there.) And we always want to hear your news!!

BayBeeEm: Yayy father n law leaving!! I bet this is one of the happiest days of your life!! Im so jealous of your work at home I wish I could get that lucky! And Bc we're having a boy...I have minimum say so with him. It seems like all I am is the carrier! Bur I did think of aqua as the base color but my DH shot that down real quick.....and of course suggested the obvious BLUE color. I love your Bathroom color!! One of my fav fav colors is Brown, your nursery def sounds like it's going to be fun to do! I almost want to say you might be team Blue!! Are you getting a crib early on? I'm still skeptical Bc the baby will be sleeping beside my bed in the basinet...."AHHH IT'S JUST SOOO MUCH, thru should have people to do for us too, I mean we have doctors to deliver them"!

Stork: Now you're talking, I love lemon cookies BUT NOT EVERY LEMON COOKIE IS GOOD(I'm def a picky eater) and if he didn't like the movie, I really doubt he would like book. You can't blame him. I'm def no longer a fan of reading, I take the lazy way out and watch the books after their made out on tv.And I'm so jealous, you're "BNB ADDICT", I'm so ready to get there, but I think just posting here won't get me there fast enough but One Day Stork, One Day!

Hi to Lisalee, Sweetz, HisGrace and anyone else i may have missed!! Not intentional!

AFM: WELL I ATE SO MANY FUDGE COOKIES, I lost my sweet tooth for the fudge brownie peanut butter dessert, so I'm hungry for SPAGETTI!! mmmn ready to get bk so I can cook me some!


----------



## nevergivingup

Ahhah...HI Garfie and Leather, and others. Sorry I missed ya, forgive me!


----------



## hopestruck

Haha, BayBeeEm, you caught me!!! Yep I have been lurking here and there trying to keep up. The past few weeks have been extreeeemmeely busy for me as I was writing a paper for one of my comprehensive exams. We also just moved this weekend so things were really busy in preparation for that! I'm actually feeling pretty out of the loop at the moment since I haven't been lurking much lately in the past couple of weeks, so I will try and catch up over the next few days to see where everyone is at! This thread has changed so much! I really find it hard to keep you with it... another reason why I haven't been on much :( 

In the meantime, :hi: to everyone! To all the "senior" thread members, Never, Storked, Sweetz, Lisalee, BayBeeEm, Bamagurl, Garfie, Sirbaby, AngelSerenity, etc... HI HI HI! <3 <3 <3 Krissy, Janelley, HisGrace, ArmyMama, Shefali, Aspe, etc... Glad you are still hangin out! <3 <3 <3

I will write more later, but AFM, not much to report right now... Just waiting for my appt with the fertility specialist/reproductive endocrinologist on Oct 23rd! I had another HUGE panel of blood taken a few weeks ago, and DF had his sperm analyzed, and we were both TOTALLY NORMAL and HEALTHY yet again. Argh. Hate having no answers! Hopefully the RE will be able to give us some direction.

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Sweetz33

Here I am!!! Teehee!!!

Birthing plan...ummm...no....not yet....I am going all natural, but not by choice. I just can't get another epidural. :( I start breast feeding classes next month....I don't need them but to get a free breast pump you have to take the class. It's worth it to me bc those things are expensive! Lamaze classes start in January. 

Gender scan next Tuesday!! I'm thinking boy....but knowing my luck picking its a girl hehe

Storked...you addict you *giggles*

when it comes to Girl Scout cookies...go to the Girl Scout we page and it tells you where and when. I love the thin mints, Samoans, peanut butter ones, lemon ones....omg and the Carmel ones are to die for!! 

AFM...just chilling today. Paid the rest of the bills. Went to WIC appointment. Got the oil changed in the car. Got draino haha...I was tired of the tub filling up when I shower. Gave it to hubby when I got home and said I got you a gift haha! He laughed...and then I showed him the peanut butter cap'n crunch and he said yummmmm!!

Oh and....

"When it comes to 15 month old camareon....you ARE the father" hahaha! God I love this show....is that wrong of me?


----------



## nevergivingup

HI HOPESTRUCK!! Def long time no hear!! (THANKS BAYBEEEM, lol) I'm glad to hear everything is moving along with the wedding!!! I def hope we get to see some pictures!!! And glad to hear you n DF is healthy, THAT'S A GREAT THING, it's just shows that God is waiting on his timing.but it will happen! My cousin had 2 m/c one at 13wks and 1 @ 23wks but had a problem falling prego again, she went to Endocrinologist and it was her prolactin levels. And with the help of some pills she fell prego right away!! Hang in there!!

SWEETZ: Haha, I LOVES MAURY POVICH...."YOU ARE THE FATHER!!" BUT WHY DO THEY RUN OFF STAGE???? The camera is going to follow them!!! Too funny! Yea I see you n Stork taste buds are alike here. And do what you have you have to do as long as you get your take home baby, it's ok!! And THANK GOD FOR WIC, I have to say. Evn though I plan on BF formula is expensive!! And you must have to go to all the classes to get that breast pump Bc they haven't mention it to me! Oooh I'm jealous Bc they are seriously expensive! And capt. Crunch will tear your teeth up!! But their def delicious once they sit in the milk for an hour,lol!

Personal rant: My cousin who just had her baby is aggravating!

OH and I'm so in love with this thread again, I think Bc I'm posting alot more(Thanks Stork for acknowledging my tackiness...grr) OK SO I KNOW IT'S MORE WOMEN GOING FOR A OCTOBER/NOVEMBER DECEMBER BFP, SO TIME TO FIND THOSE AWESOME NEW TTC WOMEN!!! Time to change the thread name a bit!!


----------



## hopestruck

I like your outlook Never...always positive! :thumbup: I have a really good feeling that we are gonna have our forever baby sometime very soon!!! Also, they did test my prolactin levels but my family doc wasn't sure what some of that stuff meant so I'll be waiting to hear from the RE on that!

And, add me to the list of hopeful November BFPs! I think we will be trying again as long as we get the green light from the RE. :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Never...cap'n crunch is my crack lol....but I like original cap'n crunch or opps all berries. I have yet to try the chocolate ones....and the peanut butter ones are yucky....but DH loves them.

I can't wait to see all the new :bfp: coming in the next few months!! How exciting!!


----------



## Sweetz33

HOPPPPEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

*runs over towards Hope at full speed and gives big hugs!*

I missed you!!!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey sorry I haven't been on here for a few days. I'm on cd9 of my cycle and I started taking robitussin yesterday, also started opks yesterday as well. My stomach has been feeling quite queezy since I started retaking the metformin. My DH went back to AZ yesterday for a meeting and he will be back late tonight. Negative on the opks so far,dry or no cm right now. Take my opks at 5pm so will soon be peeing hehe(I feel weird saying that lol).  
HisGrace: I'm So Happy For You! Praying that it will be very sticky! 
Garfie: sorry about not being on here. Was thinking of not coming on until I started doing things for ovulation which I started yesterday. So I will try posting everyday. God Bless you everyone and praying for all my ttc sisters on here. &#128525;&#128513;
Kanicky: u r in my prayers, praying that every thing will be all right.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh and never was it you that asked about the stool softner? I just use the generic Walmart brand...only take 1 and see how it works. I took 2 and oye vey girl!! Can we say barely made it to the bathroom and PAINFUL!!!! One seems to get things (eh hem) moving lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Hopestruck!! You know I'm Always rooting for ya ma'am, even with your busy schedule!! I never forgot ab ya, and never will NOT UNTIL I HEAR AB YOUR BFP!!! And that's ok, if you have a great family doctor who cares for your situation then that's good enough, it's hard to come by those. But Yayy for RE, maybe he'll give us some answer, don't you stress out thats his job to figure this stuff out for ya!! Concentrate on that wedding and School!! And you're def going on the November list....as soon as I find it...heehee(tacky on my part...again I say THANKS STORK)lol!

NOVEMBER IS YOUR MONTH HOPESTRUCK!!!! Ooo a Thanksgiving Baby Story to tell your little one!! Great Timing to concieve during the Holidays!!


----------



## Storked

Never, you aren&#8217;t picky&#8230;you just have good taste right?
The books are way better than the movies though! He didn&#8217;t like the HP movies because they are just corny. The books are funny and happy. By the time you reach addict status what will I be? ;)
Ohhh spaghetii does sound amazing! Eat up the yumminess for baby!
BOO to aggravating relations!
Love the name change :happydance:

Oh EM GEE Hopestruck, I have been thinking about you. I have missed you so much and was wondering if you had seen the doctor yet? I remember you had some research to show at your appt. Or is this one coming up the big appt? And of course I want to hear all about your wedding and anything else you are up to! &#8220;senior&#8221; :jo:
Can&#8217;t wait to hear more from you and sorry you keep getting back normal results when you want a diagnosis :flower:
So excited that you are trying soon. I love you so much and will eagerly stalk you&#8230;!

Hi Leather! How are you? Oh you may also try FertileCM for your CM if Robitussin doesn&#8217;t do the trick for ya!

Hi Fiona! :kiss:

Sweetz, you are alive! Did you have a good rest? Free pump, heck yeah. Have you ever gone natural before? And my mom swears by lamaze :D
A whole week away until we know if you are pink or blue!
And you know you are just jealous that I have more posts ;)
Sounds like you had a heck of a full day!
Sweetz&#8230;peanut butter cereal must be a Puerto Rican thing because my ex loved it too! I just like the yellow pieces of Captain Crunch myself.

I love all of you :kiss: and :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Oh and never was it you that asked about the stool softner? I just use the generic Walmart brand...only take 1 and see how it works. I took 2 and oye vey girl!! Can we say barely made it to the bathroom and PAINFUL!!!! One seems to get things (eh hem) moving lol

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!! Sweetz I am def rolling on the floor ab the stool Softner!!!!! I haven't had a Bowel Movement( I know...no lady etiquette,sorry) in 3 days now, and now I'm really afraid to go when the time comes!! Hey I thought a stool Softner was suppose to not be painful!!! Now I'm scared to get them!!! I hate almost jumping off the toilet when handling business Bc of constipation!!! Sweetz you are a mess, haha, I will be laughing all day now!!! And the Peanut Butter Capt. N crunch are the best ones!! You're DH has taste!! Me and you cannot eat dinner together, we will be ewwwing at each other the whole time Bc of our different food choices!! But baby shopping..YES!!

Leather!!! DONT EVER THINK YOU ONLY CAN POST WHEN THINGS ARE HAPPENING WITH YOU!!! WE'RE HERE ALL DAY EVERYDAY TO REPORT NOTHING MOST OF THE TIME JUST TO BE CHATTERBOXES AND SEE WHAT OTHERS ARE DOING!! I LOVE WHEN YOU POST even if it's unlady like like me ab bowel movements( the things we talk ab) But we're here for each other to make the days and time go by faster even if AF shows(stay away witch) we're here to keep you and everyone else occupied!! Now let the chatting BEGIN!!! CD 9 you're almost there, and your Symptns sounds promising, don't lose hope, my FX that this is it!!! OPK away ma'am!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Leather: My friends suggested Robitussin too, def let me know how it work!!

Stork; Haha, I just realized BNB addict is 2000!!!! O never mind!! You'll be Owner of BNB by then!!! Thanks love for approving the name change!!I need to get back on my positive job...ENCOURAGING MY LADIES......and o yea trying to reach BNB Addict w/o you knowing!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never - they aren't supposed to be...but it got things moving way too well. Haha!! Baby shopping....hell yeah let's go!!

Storked I'm so jealous! I'm freaking bright green with envy!! I'm right behind you though...I'm "chat happy" haha 

Leather....hehe....Storked and I post about everything...farts, burps, everything....post on whatever you want hehe


----------



## Leather3280

Ok ladies you are in for it than since your are encouraging me post on everything than get ready&#128540;&#128561;&#128514;


----------



## Storked

Leather, let&#8217;s see how long before you are an addict too! Muahahaha!

Sweetz, I am honestly surprised you haven&#8217;t beat me to it because we both post a ton :D

Never, the name change is so awesome and I think that you are always considering and positive. That is why we love you :kiss:

Mushroom tortellini with sausage and garlic French bread. I have to quit eating so well lol! What are you ladies having?


----------



## Leather3280

For I will post on every little thing. Hehehe! Anyhoo lol. Um let's see since I've read your supposed to drink lots of water to encourage cm and since it says while I'm taking robitussin to drink lots of water, I've been peeing a lot and even having dreams about having to pee( the dream isn't nessarily about having to pee, my dreams are like movies which is quite interesting for me) and in the dreams I pee but after I'm done peeing I still feel like I have to pee and than I wake up and realize I really do have to pee. I have those dreams a lot. Hehe.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm almost there! Haha!! As for dinner...chicken and dumplings here....I'm allergic to mushrooms...


----------



## Sirbaby

Ladies please excuse me. I have to spit this out. I've been waiting a hour here. Still


----------



## Aspe

Storked..yea, we posted the same time.lol.. I've been suppper busy with work and home stuff. I feel so behind :( I might not test until I see if af shows this month. What is your cm and cp like, if you don't mind me asking.

Hopestruck..glad to hear you and your hubby have good ovaries and spermies :) lol

Sweets..can't wait for your ultrasound


----------



## Storked

Leather, how crazy! Are you sick of water yet? Don&#8217;t dream of peeing so much that you do it hehe

Sweetz, that is terrible- mushrooms are so good :cry: but chicken and dumplings is great! How do you make your dumplings? Around here most people do the fluffy kind but I make slippery dumplings.
How great would it be to travel to Shanghai and have one of their dumplings? I will post a picture later of what I mean (if I remember to lol)

Sirbaby, what the heck?! Why are they taking so long. Sorry :hugs:
You spit it out girl. We&#8217;ll throw popcorn at em. Get the show on the road right?

Aspe, you test when you are ready :hugs: as for my CM and CP I am not too sure- I haven&#8217;t checked in a while. But you know what&#8230;I will happily start checking mine tomorrow and we can talk about it all together. The last time I checked during the TWW it was high and soft but I had just about no CM sometimes and then creamy at others. The CM was more confusing than CP. How about you?


----------



## Aspe

I've been having on and off pain in my public/underwear line region for two days. It could be o cramps but I had a negative OPK today. I also didn't bd today, but we did last night and hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Storked

Aspe said:


> I've been having on and off pain in my public/underwear line region for two days. It could be o cramps but I had a negative OPK today. I also didn't bd today, but we did last night and hopefully tomorrow.

Some women don't have good results with OPKs so don't feel bad if you don't get a + because you could definitely still be ovulating. Some women just have a short surge :hugs:
Hope the pain is O!


----------



## Sweetz33

I got lazy and DH mentioned KFC.....lol now I'm stuffed with KFC and feeling good :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> I got lazy and DH mentioned KFC.....lol now I'm stuffed with KFC and feeling good :)

DROOL :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

I have leftovers hehe


----------



## Sirbaby

Well ladies I just want to let you guys know that other than waiting everything went ok. I am really tired so I will talk to every one 2morrow. Praying for every one here good night.


----------



## Sweetz33

Glad to hear Sir :)


----------



## Sweetz33

So...since insomnia kicked in (joy) I decided to pick up my house search. The new property management is giving me a headache about my dog. Requiring doctor notes, etc...oye vey. They are willing to let me do 30 day notice instead of 90 day. So I found a house.

Pros:
Very close to where I already am (which means I can keep my current landscaper who rocks)
Bigger
Same rent costs
Larger yard
Comes with all appliances
On a cul-de-sac (ooooooo lol)
In the more private area of the town I live in
Has a 2 car garage aka man-cave for DH (lol)

Cons:
It is with the property management company I just got rid of *sigh*

I figure....they already know I'm a good tenant. I keep things clean. Maybe, just maybe.....I can work with them again, have a better house, for the same price. Fingers crossed and prayers girls! There would be more space for baby, bigger yard for dogs, more privacy for me. I have been looking for over a month....and this was just put up 2 days ago. Granted I don't get along with the payment lady. But her boss loved me!! She was all about the baby and the pregnancy. Would always ask first how I was doing. She also got real excited when I started to show haha!! Ohhhh if we can move here with no glitches it would be a Godsend. No more stress over the dog....which is a huge issue for me right now.


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - It won't hurt to give them a phone and discuss will it? - Good luck hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

I sent the boss lady an email. Ooooo it also has a garden tub in the master bathroom...ahhhhhhh lol


----------



## garfie

Lol sounds like your dream home hun - bet you've already planed where the nursery is going to be :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol!!

https://hotpads.com/search/listing/mobile/4vs7zvrtuf9bu?header=false&emptyType=true

This is it...


----------



## garfie

Wow that looks lovely hun - has she got back to you yet?:winkwink: I can't believe how nice and clean looking it is and spacious for that sort of price too:happydance:

I don't see why you would not get it hun - can you not pay through the bank so you don't have to see the payment lady:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes I can do everything online. Which makes life easier. Nothing back yet, but it is 5:30 am lol!! The house I'm in now is about 1200sq.ft. This one is a little over 1600sq.ft. The only downside is no fenced in yard like I have now.....but that's ok...


----------



## nevergivingup

GM Ladies!!

Sorry I went MIA, DH got off work and then as soon as i walked in I started cooking.

Leather: HAHA about your pee dreams!! Those dreams are dangerous if you get too comfortable. I'm terrified of having those dreams and peeing in the bed Bc the dream was so darn real!! And being prego really isn't helping since I have to get up in the middle of the night to use the restroom...grr!

Stork: O My You are def eating TOOOO GOOD!! That meal you cooked sound so delicious!!! Where do you come up with these good food options!!! I know DH is grateful. And I def know what dumplings you are talking about from shanghai, at least I know by movies and pics. They sometimes look interesting.Love ya more!!

Sweetz: O ok, you had me afraid to get them Bc of pain. Ima need you to stick with one(1) instead of two, def don't need you messing up the new house. And that house is very beautiful and spacious and what an awesome price for all of that!! You def found a deal. I love Kissimmee FL. We vacationed there alot when we were younger. I hope it works out with your dog being that you need your furbaby for services. That will def give you a headache having to worry ab if your pet can come!! Def praying for ya.

Sirbaby: Glad your appt. went well although you had to wait. We'll be waiting to hear the results and hear if your doc remembered your name. 

Garfie: Hello ma'am!! Is the DH doing better or is he still in the dog house.

Hopestruck: HI Ma'am, hope your day is going great so far!

Aspe: Hello ma'am, I agree with Stork, those opks don't always work. At least mine didn't. And checking Cp was more aggravating to me then using opks.

HisGrace: How are things going with you and the progressing bean?

BayBeeEm: Did father n law left yet!

Lisalee: Hello ma'am, you're almost 20wks, halfway there...look at you!!

Hi to all the other ladies I may have forgotten, NOT intentional!!

AFm: Ughhh now I think I need a laxative, four days w/o BM(bowel movements) is making feel even heavier. Anywhoo it's 7:42am over here...what will today bring?!!


----------



## garfie

Never - Have you tried warm water with a tiny bit of sugar - that should get things moving:winkwink:

Leather - Cycle buddy - :happydance: for coming back on to see me CD10 for me I have also had them kind of dreams (thought it was my age) :haha:

Storked - Mmmm your posts always make me hungry (well most of them) some still make me go eeeewwww:haha:

Sweetz - Is it still to early to find out if you've got the house - actually scrub that I hope you are in the land of nod :sleep:

Sirbaby - What did they do at your appointment if you don't mind me asking:flower:

Lisalee - Can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks :happydance:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

Brought DH out of the dog house - well I reckon I will be O soon (a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do right:haha:) CD10 monitor HIGH - nothing to report except busy with kids and avon oh and a boring thing called housework:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Phooey it has already been rented.....grrrrr


----------



## BayBeeEm

Garfie - you are adorable. lol about bringing him out of the dog house in time for O. I love it! lol

Leather - the peeing dreams and them being interested had bme grinning from ear to ear. I can only imagine. Good thing you don't actually just go!

Sweetz - its a bummer that its rented. I really like it and it would have been great for the family. Hopefully you will be able to find something else you comparable. 

Nevergivingup - He leaves today! He gave this long speech about knowing he gave me a hard time and that he is so appreciative of the care and hospitality. Then he went on to talk about some assumptions he has like not seeing my pray. Anyone who knows me well, knows I pray constantly, I just do so in private. I guess he wants me to inform him when I am praying so that he knows I am. Sighs 

AFM - I have my follow up scan on Friday. I think I've already lost track with how far along I am given that I found out so early. I believe I am 6 but then again it could be 7. I will redo my math. Oh and no MS just a rowdy tummy if that makes sense. Feeling pretty decent but it may be too early to speak on it.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz; OH BUMMER SWEETZ, That really sucks!! Boooo. Well don't stress, you will have something better waiting on you with no headache!

Garfie: YAYYYY for DH being out the Doghouse, hey I don't blame you, I'd probably do the same thing...ESP. for my rainbow baby!! Have FUN, monitor on high, hopefully youre getting some BD done and not tiring yourself out! And your age is perfect, ESP. with your energy!! And the warm water and sugar idea, I'm on it, anything to get some relief!

BayBeeEm: SCAN ON FRIDAY...YAYYYYYYYY!!!! Thats 2 days away!! I'm excited now, Bc I know your little bean is just growing!! I lost track too Bc I found out at 4wks. Finding out so early really made time go slower for me, but don't worry we'll try to make it go fast, I'm sure your father n law being there took your mind off of it while waiting for him to leave. And don't pay your father n law no mind. How you handle your spiritual relationship with God is your business, and he rather you do in a closet or in privacy then have to advertise it in front of others to prove you believe. Yayy for him leaving. Do he know you're prego????? That he's going to have a grandson/daughter soon???


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok ladies...not sure what is going on...but I'm having a very down day.....I just feel very depressed....DH just left for a lunch meeting and I nearly cried. He didn't want to leave me, but couldn't cancel. I don't even know why I so sad right now.....where is Storked? She always cheers me up....not that you ladies can't....but she has skills.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Its called baby blues, ma'am. Enjoy them as they are known to last for months. My cousin said she cried often and couldn't explain "the why".

I was thinking the same this morning, where is Storked?!


----------



## nevergivingup

O No Sweetz, Sorry you feel down love. I agree with BayBeeEm, those emotions get the best of me too for no reason. Stork...Stork... 

On a happier note for me: JUST HAD A BM AFTER 4 days!!! Now onto eating SPAGETTI!! THANKS GARFIE FOR THE SECRET!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Wait, I missed a secret! Guess who has a ticker! I wont soon forget how far along I am. I've known for 3 weeks now. Wow. Can ... the ... time ... go .. any ... slower ... SIGHS


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby:1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: gassy,lot of CM, appetite. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24:bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB /Symptns:



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Garfie: CD/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Leather: CD 9/ Waiting to "O"

Kanicky: CD1/ :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: Taking a Break :thumbup:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :happydance:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

This thread moves so fast. I didn't have time to comment yesterday but tried to pop in a few tines to keep up. No such luck. I wonder how long it will take me to get caught up... Took me 37 minutes. :)

Kanicky - It's good to hear from you. We're still praying for you. :hugs:

BayBee - Thanks. Yes I am 7 weeks so we are really close. :) Where is your ticker? Opps I see it now. YAY!

Jcliff - congratulations

Garfie - Thanks and yes I'm on cloud nine still. How long does your monitor normally stay on high before peak? You're getting close right. It's Baby Dancing time!

Never - I have sore boobs but I had that with my blighted ovum so I didn't trust it. I still can't believe there's a little baby with a beating heart growing in there. How are you? Are you feeling more movement? And why is your cousin annoying? I need to know so I don't act like her.

Sweetz - :hugs: I hope you get to feeling good soon.

Aspe - We finished in doggy style every time (except for cd 8) on the cycle I got my bfp. We only finished that way one other time in the whole 17 months we were trying and I got a bfp that cycle too. But we only went doggy once that time. So it could just be a coincidence but it worked. I always thought you were supposed to avoid that way so we never did it like that but after reading the success stories here we went with it all the way. LOL. Where are you in your cycle?

Hopestruck - Hi. I hope your RE can give you some answers. The 23rd will be here before you know it. 

AFM - U/S results were good. Heartbeat was good and baby is measuring perfect! I've had a few waves of naseau that only seem to occur when I'm driving. I'm not sure if it's m/s or my crazy driving. LOL. Nothing else new here. Still on cloud nine.


----------



## nevergivingup

BayBeeEm: The secret was warm water and sugar for my constipation..lol! I'm sure it's on the way to your house since your 6 wks!! AND CONGRATS THAT TICKER IS LOVELY!!!! You have 3, I always wanted the fruit one!! And your bean is forming eyes and ears!!!! GO YOU!!! Now it's going to go extremely slow since you have a ticker to reference too....JOIN THE CLUB!!! Now that I'm prego 9 months seems like eternity!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

I was just thinking 6 weeks ... 34 to go. Well darn. LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol yeah it does go slow....but what seems like overnight your tummy pops out!! I'm going to have to try that secret....cheaper than stool softners...but need to be careful with my blood glucose


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Hun try and rest I bet you are tired - you was up early remember:flower: and don't worry about the house I'm sure a better one is round the corner:hugs:

Never - :happydance: great news it worked I'm full of useless information like that:hugs:

Babee - :happydance: for a ticker now we can all watch you grow:winkwink: exciting times another scan bet Friday can't get here quick enough for you:happydance:

Love to everyone else - making sausage and mash for tea the winter is drawing in brrr:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh and never I think you are a mango now...also 3rd HB was 167bpm...new symptoms too....appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest symptom....lackaclothesafittious. :haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

HisGrace: THAT'S GREAT NEWS!! I'm on cloud nine for ya!!! Your bean is telling you he/she is not going anywhere so quit the, "WHAT IFs MOMMY!! HisGrace you'll be ok ma'am!! You're 7 wks already, BayBeeEm you and I must be the only ones going slow here!! HisGrace you cannot get on my nerves, you are too wonderful but my cousin def does... She just had her baby in atvthe end of August, and I know she's on cloud nine, but she's showing her baby off, and when we go to the mall she EXPECTS ME TO HOLD EVERYTHING LIKE IM NOT PREGO AND LIKE SHE DOSENT DO IT ON HER OWN WHEN SHE'S BY HERSELF. AND SHE TRIES TO TEACH ME HOW TO DO THIS AND HOW TO DO THAT ONCE I HAVE THE BABY AND THIS IS HER FIRST ONE. Don't get me wrong, I'm so very grateful, but it def gets aggravating sometimes. I'm sure if I need advice I can go to my mom who had 3 kids and did a beautiful job! Its just that giving too much advice mess, like she's be a mom before, the baby is only 2 months old, come on!! But of course I sit there and take it in Bc it's the nice and respectful thing to do even though I don't want to hear.

O and the lovely lady who ask how's the baby movements? He's moving alot now, the movement turnt into rolling and flipping like feelings, and I Jump everytime. And he'll continually do so I'll talk to him...I know I'm looney!!


STORK.....STORK.....STORK.....STORK....WAKE UP MA'AM, we're missing you here and Sweetz needs ya!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Not looney! My midwife told me to talk to my belly and have DH talk to my belly too bc it has been proven that babies that are shown affection (ie: talking, rubbing tummy, singing etc) while still in womb are more affectionate and well adjusted when born.


----------



## nevergivingup

BayBeeEm: 34 weeks, WOWSERS, you don't have long!! I like to think ab it in Months!! Weeks seems to long!! We're going to be driving each other crazy now that I know you're counting down too!!! And there's no way you're leaving me now!! I will have to hunt you down!

Sweetz: I'm loving your Symptns....the baby rolling was cute!!I will def add them, THANKS MA'AM. And my stomach finally feels like it's being occupied!! And I'm still waiting for it to blow up over night. Your stomach hangs low like mine, Im almost sure you're having a boy!! Def can't wait now!!O and you will have to be careful using that secret Bc of your glucose... My virtual eye is on you!!

Garfie: That is def not useless information, that was needed information!! But now I need a cure for gas, what do you have in your box of tricks. And are you BD while your monitor is high or are you waiting for the peak?

Stork, Hope you're ok and just busy.


----------



## nevergivingup

O an Sweetz: Thanks for the reassurance Bc I sometimes feel weird talking to my belly.


----------



## Sweetz33

Never...you're awesome..and just for you I will take an updated bump picture hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, spitting,appetite coming bk, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected]


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby:1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested ::bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB: /Symptns:


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB: /Symptns:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB /Symptns:



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::

Storked: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Garfie: CD/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Sirbaby:6 DPO/ In TWW :coffee: 

Leather: CD 9/ Waiting to "O":coffee:

Kanicky: CD1/ :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: Taking a Break :flower:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:

Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Just wanted to share an awesome quote I just heard...

"Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass, it is about learning how to dance in the rain."


----------



## Aspe

Never..you said OPK's and cm didn't work in determining o for you. How did you know if you were o? Or did you bd every other day in case?

Sweets..pooy on the house being gone that fast. Hoping you find another one you like :)


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Everyone! 

NEVER: Thanks for asking. The details are below. That is a lovely thread update, God bless all the pregnancies and future BFPs. I hope to make it on the next update.

Lisa: Thank you and my update is below. How are you feeling today.

Sweetz: I hope you feel better. You had the blues today. That is so cute you didnt want your man to leave you. Hormones :cry:

Stork: I really hope this is your month!

AFM:
I had a real busy morning today. I wanted to take the time and let you ladies know about yesterday. After waiting almost a hour and a half the doctor came in apologizing. He reviewed my charts and said he really wasn't concerned with our ability to conceive naturally but it could take time with hubby's sperm. Long story straight blood test came back negative for pregnancy ( its still early so, I am not worried) I could be pregnant already will find out and a few days. Monday I start clomid and IuI next week if not already pregnant. I m very positive and I know that I will soon be a mother.


----------



## Aspe

Hisgrace..I don't really know where I am in my cycle. My app tells me I am suppose to ovulate today, but my OPK was negative. S I dunno :S
Great to hear about your us :)

Sweets..such a good heartbeat :)


----------



## Topanga053

I'm so excited for all of you ladies who got your BFPs!!! I'm new to the board... had my MC in late August, BFN in September, and now I'm on CD 10, waiting to O.

It's so nice to feel like I'm not alone anymore!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: I LOVE THAT QUOTE!!! THANK YOU FOR THAT!! It makes so much sense.

Aspe: I didn't know when I "O" the first pregnancy after 1st m/c. I actually got PREGO by BD for the 1st rime after m/c 3 days before DH left to go bk on RD. And he didn't come bk til a week later then we BD one more day then The next day I begin spotting. Which later figured out it was that word I forgot. I was prego.the 2nd time after 2nd m/c i didn't use opks, I Judy paid attention to my body and my cm and all the Symptns thru say you have when you "O" I had them BUT I BD every other or 3 days after AF left up until my BFP. So my way is BD every 2-3 days I also use preseed, Bc all that BD was a job. I'm sad that you don't know what part of your cycle you're in. Hopefully it'll result in a BFP!

Sirbaby: Please Forgive Me, I had to search almost all the threads for the list and the list I found was an older list so I know I was missing some people and hope they correct me. It was def Not intentional, you're on the other ones I just couldn't find them or rather got to lazy to look for them. I added you on, and you def don't have to have an update to be on it, you're one of us you're on it. Forgive me. And I am happy that you are healthy that's a great thing in every way. And as long as the DH sperm men are running then I'm sure their going to find there way. Like you said it's too early, you just may be PREGO already, gotta think positive. Life always try to throw us for a loop and think otherwise, but I'm thinking positive just like you!! I love your attitude, and ESP. your comment, that you're not giving up on yourself. YOU WILL DEF BE A MOTHER ONE DAY....we all will!!! THAT brought a tear to my eye Bc I feel like that even now. Love ya lots ma'am!!! And FX FOR THAT COMING BFP!!!! :hugs:

Stork: Ok I'm getting worried!

BamaGurl: Where are you ma'am. Missing you!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Topanga!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

HI TOPANGA053!!!!

DEF WELCOME TO THE THREAD!!! WE HAVE AWESOME LADIES HERE WHO WILL DEF SUPPORT YOU AND ROOT FOR YOU UNTIL YOU GET THAT BFP!!! Sorry to hear ab your m/c :cry: you're def not alone, we know how it feels, so we're def here to support you any way we can!!! Dont worry ab those neg hpt's, you'll get that Positive soon, don't worry it's coming....NOW LET'S GET THAT BFP Ma'am!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry took so long Never....I'm having a "I feel fat and ugly day" so took a while to get a picture I approved lol



Joggie pants are my best friend these days lol



Notice the lack of an innie belly button...it is now gone....not to be seen again for another 4 months....


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok for all the new people and the ones still praying for their sticky bean....This is for you.........

I have lost two angels. The first was at 21weeks, 8 years ago. The other was last October at 8 weeks. My 2nd angel's anniversary is coming up very soon. It is a time of mixed feeling for me. I am sad I lost my angel...but I am celebrating bc I am now almost 5 months pregnant. 

I was told a few years back that I would be unable to conceive again due to the fact I only have 1 working ovary. It was a miracle that I conceived last year...only to end in sadness at yet another loss. It hit me and DH very hard. We went through a very rocky period. After 2 months we decided to start again, only to land up having month after month of disappointment. 

On the 10th month after our loss I gave up....I said I give....I can't have another kid.... "I'm broken". It was at that point that God blessed us greatly...right when we needed it. Our marriage was hitting the rocks, I was depressed, he was stressed and then BAM! :bfp:

Here it is, almost 5 months later. Granted hubby and I still have our days, but our relationship is SO much stronger now. We are more connected now then we ever have been. Baby is growing and is healthy (tg). 

I guess what I am trying to say is this. Don't give up...put it in God's hands bc it will happen in HIS time, not ours. He never gives us anything we can't handle and when it gets too tough, look to Him and he will carry you.

Sorry if I sound preachy....but I truly am blessed. I have a beautiful 10 y/o. I have a hubby that works 12+ hour shifts so I don't have to work. I have wonderful fur kids that keep me on my toes lol and I will soon have a beautiful baby!!!

I only wish happiness to all of you. Some I have gotten very close with (Never...Storked - to name a couple), some have left and left an impression on my heart (Janelly, Army) and others I do not know just yet....but blessings to ALL of you.

Just another picture to make y'all smile...I call it my weekly belly shots. 

<3 to all!!!



p.s. Sorry for the novel hehe


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, how were those yummy leftovers? Sorry the house was already rented. BOO!
Dangit I know that I am coming in late but I WILL cheer you up in my next post! (starts planning)
CUTE BELLY! If I was there I would rub it :kiss:

Sirbaby, will you use pre-seed with the clomid? I love your attitude- RAINBOW COMING! :D

Garfie, HI! And yay for fertile time! Did DH learn his lesson? ;)
I bet where you live is so beautiful. Sausage and mash&#8230;mmmm!

Never, I really don&#8217;t feel very creative with menu planning so I peruse cookbooks a LOT! And pick up things that look good while I am at the store hehe. Those Shanghai dumplings are huge and I can just imagine the broth tasting like mine&#8230;they probably don&#8217;t but wouldn&#8217;t that be great? 
Did a laxative work magic for you? Oh I see you tried sugar water. Great tip Garfie!
YAY you made THE LIST! SQUEE!

BayBeeEm, can&#8217;t wait for Friday :kiss:

HisGrace, <3 loving the great updates. They are so inspiring. What a blessing you are growing honey. Much love!

Topanga, welcome! Love the name btw. Now I must watch Boy Meets World :D
I am so sorry for your loss. I promise that you need never ever feel alone again :flower:

I hope that I didn&#8217;t leave any ladies out. If I did, please let me know. Love and :dust: to you all!

AFM: well the witch showed FOUR DAYS EARLY! I have been so tired and think it must be from needing more iron.
DH took me to GNC and got us both a fertility blend supplement so fingers crossed! Not feeling depressed about it, just annoyed with my danged body. Gah.


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/0BF0C0BC-D129-40E5-BEDB-B29F471182C9-2704-000001B34A73CB34.jpg

You smiling yet? :)


----------



## Storked

I want one.


----------



## HisGrace

Sweet - I can't believe you're already 18 weeks. I remember when you were 12 weeks.

Storked - Sorry about the witch. fx'd for this cycle.

BayBee - Oh my gosh 34 weeks sound so long. I think I'll just countdown to the next trimester. LOL.

Sirbaby - hope you don't need that iui. :dust: So you'll start clomid before AF? I don't know how it all works.

Topanga - Hi! :wave: Welcome!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Damn you...you mean witch!! You visit my Storked again I'll hunt your *bleep* down and shove that broomstick up your *BEEEEEEEEP!*


Oh and yes I'm smiling hehe Ty


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, yay I made you smile! Yeah you stand up to the witch for me! :D

HisGrace, thanks honey!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'll go all psycho ninja warrior on her for you Storked! :ninja:


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Just jumping on quick here as I have to go into the town and collect my Avon books - let's hope theres some orders and the rain keeps off!

Sweetz - You are not fat hun - they are cute bump pictures - in my day (lol I sound old) we had disposable cameras so I think I took a pic of my bump and trust me when I say yours is cute:flower: One word is missing of that sentence NAKED :haha: when me and hubby got together we danced naked in the rain in my back garden then we thought oooh it's lightening best get in - nope some weirdo was taking pics oops:blush:

Storked - Aw sorry the witch gotcha - so this month are you starting the gfj (another friend of mine on another thread) after trying for nearly 9 years has announced her pregnancy all it took was some careful working out of her chart and gfj - now why can't I do the same for me:cry: Loved the cute monkey pic:flower:

Never - sometimes just a good walk can help with gas, also I found peppermint tea also helps - hope you get some comfort soon glad the secret worked:happydance:

Sirbaby - I am interested so what is the next stage, to see if you get your BFP naturally?:flower:

His Grace - Hope you are feeling okay today hun and relaxing :coffee:

Topan - :hi: and welcome hun - so sorry for your loss - you are now with a LOVING POSITIVE thread so no need to feel alone:hugs:

AFM - CD 11 - Monitor HIGH - temp up (so may have O already) if so not holding my breath as only managed one time:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies; 

Stork: Sorry ab AF showing up...booo but you know it's def ok, there's still November and Dec. A holiday baby...don't get better then that!! Your body will do it's job in due time....I'm not giving up on you! You'll get that BFP soon and o how excited we're all going to be!!! And now you can start over with a different plan!!

Sweetz: I LOVE YOUR BELLY PICS!!! They are adorable!!! And trust me I know how you feel, I'll take a million pics before I find a good one Ive taken. And DEF LOVE YOUR STORY, it was sooo genuine and sweet and personal, THANK U SWEETZ!!!

HisGrace: Hello ma'am. Glad everything is going good. And I agree, I counted trimesters too. BayBeeEm is going to drive herself crazy if she's counting by weeks.

Garfie: Hahaha, I'm terrified to do things like that although i always wanted to but to afraid ab them putting me on YouTube!! You are brave woman!!! And don't worry your BFP is around the corner like your friends.

Sirbaby: Hows it going?

BayBeeEm; One day until Big Day!!

Hopestruck, Aspe, AngelSerenity, Lisalee, anyone else I missed...HELLLOOOO!!!!

Have a Great Day ladies!!

O yea AFM: I actually got my personal problem handled....Yayy!!!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I giggled so hard at the thought of you attacking the wicked witch of the south ;)
You would look cute going ninja with your bump!

Garfie, hurray for new books! Gfj- grapefruit juice? I have done that one too. Ah well, congrats to your friend! That is amazing :flower: and thanks that monkey picture is cute isn't it? :kiss:
Hopefully O is about to happen! But even if it has, here is some :dust: because all it takes is one time sometimes ;)

Never, I didn't think about holiday BFP. That would be an awesome present! You always know the right thing to say :)
You and baby boy have a great day!

Love and :dust: and sticky vibes ladies!


----------



## Sweetz33

That's it...I'm going to be a ninja for Halloween...a pregnant ninja hahaha :ninja:

Never glad you got things.....moving lol I woke up this morning and released wind and OMG felt so much better....DH heard and he said "damn I think you got me beat with that one! I threw the tp at him. Haha!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I have to share this bc it cracked me up.....

I get the baby zone pregnancy week by week alerts. DH and I read them together now. Well I just got mine for week 19...which is in a couple days. So we sat down, opened it. First thing we see is the picture where it says "Baby's making poop". I bust out laughing, he went "ewwww" then he said....well I guess that fart was the baby not you.......bwahahaha!!!


----------



## runnergrl

:hi: can I join you all? This seems like a fun, positive group of wonderful ladies! My July BFP ended in a MC on Sept 4th:cry: I chose the natural route and am still bleeding, but we are not preventing. Im just ready for the blood to stop so we can move on. I'm hoping part of this bleeding is AF.. I will start using OPK's a few days after i stop bleeding. I miss my baby girl, and always will, but I'm ready to try again for my 3rd. My son needs a sibling here on earth. Bless you all:)


----------



## Storked

Tsk Tsk Sweetz, blaming it on the baby ;) that is a ninja move! :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## Storked

runnergrl said:


> :hi: can I join you all? This seems like a fun, positive group of wonderful ladies! My July BFP ended in a MC on Sept 4th:cry: I chose the natural route and am still bleeding, but we are not preventing. Im just ready for the blood to stop so we can move on. I'm hoping part of this bleeding is AF.. I will start using OPK's a few days after i stop bleeding. I miss my baby girl, and always will, but I'm ready to try again for my 3rd. My son needs a sibling here on earth. Bless you all:)

Welcome runnergrl! I am so sorry for your loss honey :hugs:
You will be blessed with a rainbow before you know it :flower:


----------



## Storked

Runner, hopefully the bleeding will stop soon! Fingers crossed! What kind of OPKs will you use?


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi runner!! Welcome!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked! DH was blaming it on baby! Not me! I took credit for it bc it was amazing lol


----------



## Sirbaby

Sweetz: Sorry the house was already rented already. I Just love your belly shouts. You do not look fat at all just pregnant and blessed. I was looking at the difference in the pics and it is so amazing how the bumps just pop out more and more. About that poot u let go earlier; at least u have a valid accuse, I'm letting them out and just saying " well I didn't know it was coming sorry" 

Stork: I'm sorry that bleep showed up. I am happy that u are staying positive about the whole situation. I am keeping positive too. I am also getting my boxing gloves ready in case AF shows. If she comes this month, she will think about retuning next time after I get finish with her. Have my pre seed all ready to go. I heard it makes a hell of a mess. Well like never said at least the next to cycles are holiday babys. I think I may need some Iron too.

Garfie, Hello! Fx for you :flower:. My last pregnancy I only BDed once and ended in a Bfp. So hoping if you already O ed your still good. Well finding out about if I conceived naturally will be sometime next week. I will test monday again at the doctors and then if nothing wednesday. wednesday is when Af is suppose to arrive. Hoping and Praying with a huge smile for more BFPs. What is gfj?

Never, Hey there, I hope the recommendation did you some justice. Its really uncomfortable to be all stopped up. lol. Your little boy is in mommies tummy rumbling around I bet. Do us a favor and tell him we all said Hi. theres nothing wrong with a little bump convo's 

BayBeeEm, How are you?

HisGrace, I am so happy for you. I keep saying that but I cant help it and thank u for keeping us updated. I am hoping for a natural BFP but I am taking it One day at a time.

Topanga, welcome! This is a wonderful place to be. You will never feel alone or like no one understands. I am so sorry for your loss. your rainbow is in the making sweetheart!


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] is what my daughter calls them


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, HAHA you think the fart made it into Guiness? 

Sirbaby, you show that witch that you mean business if she shows! Pre-seed is messy if it is dark :blush: a little goes a long way and if you can&#8217;t see the clear stuff&#8230;OOOPS! 
How are ya today? :D


----------



## nevergivingup

HI LADIES!!!

Stork...What are you making for Halloween, as far as i see those pics of your dishes are waay more creative then my once a week homecook meal. And that monkey made me laugh on the 2nd pic. I know this question probably has been asked a million times, but have you already moved? and if your dumplings broth taste like Shanghai's then im need you to open a restaurant really fast...hey some of us Americans wont know the difference being that some of us never gone there. And HANDS UP FOR HOLIDAY BABY!!

Sweetz: that is totally cute about you and the DH reading baby zone together!!!! I try to show my DH info ab my pregnancy but it dosent hold his attention long.....all he wants is his boy to be ok and get here healthy. Im taking my bump pic today since im on my sis laptop today!! And the gas situation...hahaha. youre not alone...but try running from it like me, once i let it go i'll stand there and then walk quickly away so no one wont know i did it. Thanks for the info, i feel better knowing that its not all my fault for me passing gas.

Sirbaby: Hands up for you too for YOUR HOLIDAY BABY...O the stories you girls will have when yal child ask, how did i get here!!! SO my FX are crossed for you that you wont need that pre-seed that def makes a mess if youre trying to be sexy with it in the dark...if you can do it with the lights off and not get messy then you are SUPER!!! And thanks ma'am for making me feel better talkin to my bump i will def tell him my Fav girls say HI. And Gfj stands for Grape fruit Juice...it took me a while too..heehee.

Runnergrl: DEF WELCOME to our Wonderful Thread!!! You will def love these women if you decide to stick around. You def have support here from women whove been where you are and still going through. Sorry about your loss, and that youre still bleeding, i def hope it stops soon so you can soon get your BFP. GL ma'am!!


----------



## Storked

Never, I haven&#8217;t actually decided what I will make for Halloween! Possibly some different chip dips and snacks :D how about you?
As for home cooked meals- when my husband is traveling for work I won&#8217;t be cooking crap lol! I&#8217;ll probably make sandwiches and watch tv. I cook for him because I consider it my job when he ain&#8217;t around&#8230; ;)
I know it was a ticklish baby primate. So cute :D glad it made you laugh too!
I am moving soon- in a week! Woohoo!
How are you feeling today honey? :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: : wohoo: : wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes!:baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected]


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested : :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB /Symptns:



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: CD/ waiting to "O" just :sex:

Sirbaby:6 DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD 9/ Waiting to "O":coffee:

Kanicky: CD1/ :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: Taking a Break :thumbup:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon:happydance:




Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :coffee:


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello runnergirl,
Welcome to the group and sorry for your lost. You have arrived at the right place.


----------



## runnergrl

Sirbaby said:


> Hello runnergirl,
> Welcome to the group and sorry for your lost. You have arrived at the right place.

:thumbup: Thanks!!


----------



## runnergrl

Storked said:


> Runner, hopefully the bleeding will stop soon! Fingers crossed! What kind of OPKs will you use?

i have to laugh at your avitar! its so cute/creepy at the same time.. I call my son my little monkey all the time, :haha: 
I use the smiley face ones. I would have a hard time doing the lines, I would always trick myself into hoping the test line was darker than it actully was. And, if Im being honest, I just love seeing that smiley face! Its like he's telling me its go time! :thumbup:


----------



## runnergrl

Never- I'm not sure you have a list of when people are testing or whatnot-but i have no idea when that will be. Pretty sure it wont be this month as i am still bleeding. Probably early to mid november? A Thanksgiving BFP or even a Christmas one would be lovely! :flower: I was hoping for a Halloween one, but I dont see that happening.. But its ok;)


----------



## Storked

runnergrl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Runner, hopefully the bleeding will stop soon! Fingers crossed! What kind of OPKs will you use?
> 
> i have to laugh at your avitar! its so cute/creepy at the same time.. I call my son my little monkey all the time, :haha:
> I use the smiley face ones. I would have a hard time doing the lines, I would always trick myself into hoping the test line was darker than it actully was. And, if Im being honest, I just love seeing that smiley face! Its like he's telling me its go time! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha thanks for liking my pic! It makes me grin too :haha:
The smileys sound like a winner! :happydance:


----------



## Aspe

Sweets..such a cute bump..thanks for sharing :)
Was it you that was talking about the gangnam style song? If so, at that time I never heard of it, but it is one on tv and radio here..lol

Runner..I'm doing the cheapies OPK's, but thinking about the digital

Hi to all the ladies

AFM..negative OPK again today


----------



## Sirbaby

Aspe hope you can get a positive so you can get busy.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes!:baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected]


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested : :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: /Symptns:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB /Symptns:



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: CD/ waiting to "O" just :sex: 

Sirbaby:6 DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD 9/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Kanicky: CD1/ :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: Taking a Break :thumbup:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: Waiting to try :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :kiss:


----------



## nevergivingup

runnergrl said:


> :hi: can I join you all? This seems like a fun, positive group of wonderful ladies! My July BFP ended in a MC on Sept 4th:cry: I chose the natural route and am still bleeding, but we are not preventing. Im just ready for the blood to stop so we can move on. I'm hoping part of this bleeding is AF.. I will start using OPK's a few days after i stop bleeding. I miss my baby girl, and always will, but I'm ready to try again for my 3rd. My son needs a sibling here on earth. Bless you all:)




Storked said:


> Never, I havent actually decided what I will make for Halloween! Possibly some different chip dips and snacks :D how about you?
> As for home cooked meals- when my husband is traveling for work I wont be cooking crap lol! Ill probably make sandwiches and watch tv. I cook for him because I consider it my job when he aint around ;)
> I know it was a ticklish baby primate. So cute :D glad it made you laugh too!
> I am moving soon- in a week! Woohoo!
> How are you feeling today honey? :flower:

Runnergrl: I know youre doing the natural way to stop bleeding but are you going to get a scan or beta afterwards to check. Personally i did just like you with my 2nd m/c i did it naturally and it felt way better then a D&C and it gave the new pregnancy a better chance at sticking. My AF came right on behind the bleeding, it was a brighter red color and clumpy. So im sure your cycle should be on its way if not already on. How far along were you?

Stork: I agree, i felt it was my job too when my DH was on the road and he finally come home for one day id had a big dinner ready too, but once i traveled with him both of us of was eating sandwiches and they were delicious!! I sure want to make me a halloween treat, we should all make one and picture it on the thread!!!! O and Youre moving in a week.....I HOPE YOURE PACKING..Yayyyyy!!!

Sweetz: hows the gas?? mine flared back up again....ewwww it has to be the food im eating.

Sirbaby: You are 8DPO....O MY...its almost here, i know everyone dosent like spotting symptns but are you having any if you dont me asking???

Aspe: Hello. are you waiting for AF or a BFP, bc i see your cycle is giving you a hard time.

Garfie: i hope it BD going on!!!!

HisGrace: HI ma'am.

Hi Hopestruck: THE SOON TO BE BRIDE!!!! PICS PICS PICS!!

AFM: TODAY GOD HAS BLESSED ME YET AGAIN!! Even though our finances arent where they should be or rather i want them to be God is blessing us every minute. So anywhoo, i registered bk for school to be a RN and i got accepted for January 2013 to be in the Nursing Program(which is soo hard to do today since every one is trying to become a nurse). I am sooo over the moon bc being a RN is my dream to help people.


----------



## runnergrl

I was 11+4 and I have had my hcg level checked every week. Last Thursday it was at 24, so I'm sure right now it's probably very low or even gone. I'm having an ultrasound done tomorrow-maybe they can tell me if this is AF or not. Come to think of it, it has changed recently. Super intense-bright red and pretty clotty. I hope this is it!! I started temping when my bleeding started back up again, but gave up after 8 straight days. Guess I will start temping again after tomorrow's appointment.


----------



## runnergrl

Never-how soon after your 2nd loss did you get pregnant again?


----------



## runnergrl

Stork-where are you moving? I'm in TX too!


----------



## HisGrace

Runnergrl - I'm so sorry for your loss. Hopefully your bleeding stops soon and you get the all clear to start trying soon. Welcome to the group. :wave: I think you'll love it here.


----------



## HisGrace

Never - Congratulations on getting into the program. :happydance: You are going to be a great nurse.


----------



## Sweetz33

Helllllllllooooooo ladies!!!

Storked....yes this was a world record "poot" and it was niiiicccceeeee! Hahaha!!

Never...congrats on the program!! :happydance: Gas has subsided but the sneezes have not which leads to wetticus pantticus lol I swear lil frog is on my bladder.....

Aspe...yes that was me...love that stupid song....it is DH's ringtone lol

Runner.... I call my daughter Monkey :) good choice hehe

AFM just got back from date night. DH and I try to do a date night once a week. Doesn't always happen....but we try. :) tonight was dinner at Johnny Rockets followed by Resident Evil 3D.....omg..........epically awesome movie!!! Wooohoooo!!!!!!!! Gender scan in 5 days!! I pray lil frog keeps their legs uncrossed this time! :dohh:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah almost forgot....we stopped at Aeropostale. Ladies....for those who need longer, stretchy tanks/sleeveless shirts/t-shirts to cover that ever expanding midsection....go there! They make the majority of their woman's shirts long...stylish and covers bump! The prices are good too! I got 4 shirts for under $30!!!! they do 2/$10 or 2/$16 on most shirts. They have great sales! Good quality too!!


----------



## nevergivingup

runnergrl said:


> Never-how soon after your 2nd loss did you get pregnant again?

Yea Runnergrl, it should be gone by now, I'm seriously thinking this is your AF!! Hopefully they'll tell you in your u/s tommorrow. And after my 2 m/c I waited for 1 AF which wasn't hard since it came on right after M/c bleeding lightened up. So after AF left (6) days DH and I jumped right bk into BD(or rather I did...I don't think he knew my plans) and on that first cycle after AF I got prego again. My fx that you will have a similiar story or better...TWINS to celebrate ab!! Make sure you update us on your appt. if you don't mind.

Sweetz: YAYYY for date night. My DH will look at me crazy. And thanks for the advice an the shirts. I was jush in the mall and wouldn't have any clue to look in there. And you're sneezing and wetting up your panties...while I'm coughing and wetting up mine. I was actually at the mall and had to take off my panties after coughing Bc I wet them up...what's up with that!!!

HisGrace: Thank You ma'am, I hope I do!!!

Hi to all the other ladies!!!

I'm calling it a night.


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies!!!

So so sorry I haven't been on lately, I have felt so bloody awful lately that all I've been able to do is stalk :( Before I have to go pay the toilet bowl a visit again, I'll attempt to respond to what I remember reading (And please accept my apologies if I miss anyone out!)...

Bethany: Awwwwww, how poopy is it that AF has showed? I always told myself when AF showed that it took a little extra time to make that baby so perfect, and I wouldn't settle for anything less than perfect...have a well deserved drink and toast to the last AF you'll be having for 9 months xx
In the meantime, I've got another artist that I think you'd like in the UK....Ed Sheeran (If you haven't already heard of him!) He is soo soo amazing, and I love his voice! Search for his songs "A-team" and "small bump" (The second one is my new fave!)

Sweetz: That is one incredibly cute unmistakeable bump!!!!!! I know how you feel taking millions of bump shots before you are happy with the result! I've been taking weekly bump piccies, and got upset with my DH only the other night for taking really unflattering bump pictures!!!

HisGrace: Oh my gosh! That is such fantastic news! I'm so happy for you...it's amazing what can happen when you just have hope, and that little baby of yours is definitely a fighter!! Can't wait to read your further updates!

Never: Hello mommy of the group! How are you and your little boy?? Have you got a nice developing bump too?

Lisa: That must be so amazing to be feeling your little baby kick! I'm so happy things are going fantastically for you! You were definitely right about the week 9-10 of pregnancy easing up symptoms! It happened to me, but things are back in full swing again now!x

Fiona: Hey! How is your cycle going? Did you get your high/peak on the CBFM yet? Have you have your appointment with your gyno yet to look at your cycles?

That's all I can seem to remember so far.....I've seen a couple more new ladies have joined, so hello!!! and happy you joined the thread...there are some lovely supportive ladies in here, and they're amazing!

AFM: Well, eurgh and bleurgh and tears and snot and vomit! With this cold, bad morning sickness and general unattractive symptoms of pregnancy, I've got to say I'm feeling less than ladylike :( I'd be 11 weeks today going by LMP, so either way, I've finally reached double figures, but things have definitely stepped up a gear! I vomited so hard yesterday I started spotting "down there" (Thankfully, baby is fine because I heard his little heartbeat just fine!!) so went full out with the sea bands, charcoal and ginger biscuits and everything else anti-nausea related to try and prevent me from vomiting this morning...did any of it work? NO! I'm still incredibly happy to be blessed with my little one, but I can't wait for all of this to begin easing up now...I've turned into an emotional wreck and burst into tears with my DH yesterday and couldn't give him a reason why!!!!x


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies 

Well this month looks like I've deff O - I am now 3DPO - strange tho I got a pos on an OPK last night - ah well we BD just in case:winkwink:

Never - Great news about getting on the course, is it theory or mainly practical our nurses here do a general UNI course and then go on to specialise I believe. So sorry about the wet nicks - DH always says to me after I've had a sneezing/coughing/laughing fit don't wet your knickers - I tell him I'm old but not that old:winkwink: Check your diet hun for your gas if you eat onions, spice etc that will upset the balance :hugs:

Sweetz - Sorry you are also having wet nicks - just one of those things in pregnancy, sounds like you had a great date night. Hubby has announced he wants to do more like that a night out just for us and a night out as a family (think he had time to think while he was in the doghouse:haha:) we are off to the pics tonight to see some cartoon with the kids:happydance:

Stork - Hope you managed to have a good clear out - a week wow that has soon come round! will you drive to your new place, fly, or catch a boat (sorry geography of America not my strong point).

Runnergirl - This does sound like your af will you be having one more blood test to check HCG levels or just a scan BIG :hugs:

Right ladies before I go and this one goes to you Leather I was cycle buddies (on a different thread) with two girls and guess what they both got their BFP - so Leather you could be next:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

That's fantastic news garfie! Yay for ovulation!!! Take it easy, and fingers crossed that it's your month too!xxx


----------



## HisGrace

Lpjkp - I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad. :hugs: I really do hope your symptoms start to ease up soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

Morning ladies...

Gunna make this short but I will jump on later and do personals... woke up a bit nauseous and crampy. Goi ng to eat something then lay back down. I'm blaming it on too much junk type food last night and all the walking I did. No spotting so not too concerned.

Hope all you ladies are doing well &#9825;


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in! I have read like 10 pages and no there is NO WAY I will be able to remember or comment on everything! 

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave: 

Fingers crossed for all you ladies ttc! I just know this thread is good luck!

Hope all you preger ladies are feeling better! I hope morning sickness eases up!

AFM~ School is kicking this pregnant ladies butt! I am so tired all the time & trying to get past sickness! However at this point it is a bit comforting because our little one is still thriving & holding on :) I am already starting to show *ugh* I guess the second one just pops out a little earlier I guess! Other than that just waiting for 12 week appointment!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!

Bama I started showing clearly at 10 weeks....it does happen sooner the more you have had.

AFM...feeling a bit better after a bm. It was probably the food. I woke up with kitty asleep and purring on my belly. Lil frog was moving happily. I love how animals are so perceptive. Cleo was playing with the baby hehe


----------



## runnergrl

appt was kind of inconclusive. Had a U/S and had blood drawn. wont get blood work results back till next week bc of the weekend. The us showed a thick lining in my uterus, so my OB doesnt think this is AF...but wasnt sure. she gave me cytotec to clear everything out and hopefully stop my bleeding soon but I am a bit apprehensive to take it.. have any of you heard of this or taken it after a MC before? Im leery...


----------



## Sweetz33

Not sure what that is but I do know after my mc and d&c they gave me meds to clear everything out and stop bleeding. Can't remember the name though.


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Well this month looks like I've deff O - I am now 3DPO - strange tho I got a pos on an OPK last night - ah well we BD just in case:winkwink:
> 
> Never - Great news about getting on the course, is it theory or mainly practical our nurses here do a general UNI course and then go on to specialise I believe. So sorry about the wet nicks - DH always says to me after I've had a sneezing/coughing/laughing fit don't wet your knickers - I tell him I'm old but not that old:winkwink: Check your diet hun for your gas if you eat onions, spice etc that will upset the balance :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz - Sorry you are also having wet nicks - just one of those things in pregnancy, sounds like you had a great date night. Hubby has announced he wants to do more like that a night out just for us and a night out as a family (think he had time to think while he was in the doghouse:haha:) we are off to the pics tonight to see some cartoon with the kids:happydance:
> 
> Stork - Hope you managed to have a good clear out - a week wow that has soon come round! will you drive to your new place, fly, or catch a boat (sorry geography of America not my strong point).
> 
> Runnergirl - This does sound like your af will you be having one more blood test to check HCG levels or just a scan BIG :hugs:
> 
> Right ladies before I go and this one goes to you Leather I was cycle buddies (on a different thread) with two girls and guess what they both got their BFP - so Leather you could be next:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




bamagurl said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in! I have read like 10 pages and no there is NO WAY I will be able to remember or comment on everything!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies ttc! I just know this thread is good luck!
> 
> Hope all you preger ladies are feeling better! I hope morning sickness eases up!
> 
> AFM~ School is kicking this pregnant ladies butt! I am so tired all the time & trying to get past sickness! However at this point it is a bit comforting because our little one is still thriving & holding on :) I am already starting to show *ugh* I guess the second one just pops out a little earlier I guess! Other than that just waiting for 12 week appointment!




Sweetz33 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Bama I started showing clearly at 10 weeks....it does happen sooner the more you have had.
> 
> AFM...feeling a bit better after a bm. It was probably the food. I woke up with kitty asleep and purring on my belly. Lil frog was moving happily. I love how animals are so perceptive. Cleo was playing with the baby hehe




runnergrl said:


> appt was kind of inconclusive. Had a U/S and had blood drawn. wont get blood work results back till next week bc of the weekend. The us showed a thick lining in my uterus, so my OB doesnt think this is AF...but wasnt sure. she gave me cytotec to clear everything out and hopefully stop my bleeding soon but I am a bit apprehensive to take it.. have any of you heard of this or taken it after a MC before? Im leery...

Hi Ladies, sorry i didnt comment sooner.

LPJKP(Loren): Hi Ma'am; i am smiling sooo hard bc i get to see youre doing ok!!!!!! I was def worried ab ya esp ab the baby. Sorry ab the sickness, def hope that ceases, esp. if its causing spotting...are you thinkin ab meds...bc im terrified of spotting. But you heard the baby HB, o i bet that was a reassurance. 11 WEEKS CONGRATS Ma'am, youre almost in the 2nd Tri...And get use to that burst out of tears...its really bad when first entering in 2nd tri...bc you have hormones flaring everywhere. So Happy for you...:happydance:

Sweetz: Im glad you feel way better, and i was trying to reply earlier to say that its def probably bc you have to have a bowel movement...i always get those semi light cramps when my intestines are full and need to be emptied. Glad you found the cure:winkwink:

Garfie: Yayyy for OVULATION and being 3DPO :happydance: Now let the waiting begin!! And just as easy as your other 2 friends got their BFP in the other thread...so will you!!! But def send my Congrats to them!! But my Fx are crossed for you ma'am..an then we'll have us a Halloween baby!! And my nursing program we go straight into specialising in it for 2-4 years. I love cartoon movies!! And thanks for the advice bc i was def eating onions and cheese, etc. I will def calm down on that. And the walking really does help with gas....i was a gasing machine while walking through the mall.

Runnergrl: Hi ma'am, im still soooo happy youre part of our group!!!! I loveyour profile pic of you and you baby! Im waiting for your bleeding to stop as well...so we can hear you announce your BFP!!! O its going to be happy days!!! And sorry ab the u/s not going as great as you liked but hey youre one step and day closer to getting bk to normal, dont you worry. Its a process after a m/c but ma'am you will get there and we're here to keep you busy!! My doc gave me some other kind of medicine when i tried to do it natural to speed up the m/c process but it caused horrible horrible horrible cramps and the process didnt seem faster to me so ended up DNC, but if your betas was 24 last week, ma'am AF should be arriving soon at least i hope so. Honestly do what you think is best for a better chance of survival for your next baby. Thats how i look at it. So i didnt take anything with the 2nd m/c. We're rooting for ya!!

Bamagurl: I am sooo over the moon bc everything is stil going so great!! I can def understand ab the schooling, but ma'am its going to get better as you enter in 2nd tri. and youre going to be sooo beautiful and glowing with your bump!! Brains a mom and pregnant you are def amazing. GO YOU!! That bump is going to get bigger, my 2nd pregnancy bump grew overnight when i was 7-8 wks, but it was mainly bloat but it grew faster then last time, but it calmed down since.

HisGrace: HIgh ma'am!! Hows everything, and what are those symtpns so i can update them on the list, i know youre still on cloud 9, which is wonderful!!

Where is BayBeeEM......How did that appt, go ma'am!!!! I know youre not goingt to hold out on us!!! I hope everything went well!!

Hopestruck: i know your busy, just wanted to say hi!!

Stork: i know youre busy packing but check in so i can know everything is ok with my Stork!!

Lisalee: Hows workflo going, i know youre a busy woman! Hope the baby is not giving you to much of trouble like me and sweetz with gas and bm!

Hi to Sirbaby: i hope everything is going great with you, you so close to testing...FX that AF dosent show on Wed. '

Hi Aspe!! Did you find out ab where you are in your cycle yet.

Kanicky: hope everything is gettin better.

Shyiah: Missing ya!!

Angelserenty; I know your lurking and still waiting to try but know im always praying for you! Cant wait to see your BFP coming soon!! DOnt worry time will fly!!

Hi Leather!!

Hi to anyone else i may have missed, def not intentional!!

AFM: well DH and i are heading bk home on a 2 hr trip so wont be able to comment bk as quick. But thanks ladies for being sooo sweet and encouraging to each other. I sooo love the positivness we have in this thread. And that its for everyone and that we're rooting everyone one and supporting everyone. SO ladies dont get dismayed on this journey bc we been traveling it for a while and at the end of this journey we will get rewarded with our take home rainbow baby!! So No sad emotions and feeling bad or stressing or worrying we're almost there. HEAD UP CHIN UP AND lets keep fighting for our Take home Babies, bc they are coming, it was promised to us!!! LOve each and eveyone of ya'll!

Sorry ab typos


----------



## Sweetz33

We all love ya too Mama Never!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp::happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby:1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected]


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby:1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested : :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB: /Symptns:


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB /Symptns:



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee: 

Sirbaby:7 DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD 9/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Kanicky: CD1/ :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: Taking a Break :hugs:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:

Stork: AF showed / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: Waiting to try / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

Never- you are seriously so so sweet and kind. You take time out to encourage every single lady on this thread, thank you so much for that. I am so overjoyed that God has blessed you with your son. You are going to love being a boy mommy. It is so much fun. Some days I think, I really could be content just being Brady (and Ella's) mommy. I just feel in my heart and soul I am supposed to have another. I don't think I would feel so strongly about it otherwise. I just have to learn to trust in Gods perfect timing. That is something I'm struggling with at the moment. We really had worked out the timing of our second child and now everything seems so out of whack. Instead of paying our OB and the hospital for our baby-we have a huge bill to pay for our miscarriage. I'm struggling with that too. It's all hard. But I know when I see my next baby's face-this will all fade away and have been 100% worth it.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Bamagurl - so happy to hear from you! Keep pushing through the pregnancy fatigue and school combo. You can do it! You know its my plan to take a second (and final) Masters next fall. I hope I can do it with a little one. 

Nevergiving up - I am to excited for you. Getting into a BSN program is next to impossible. Mean you've got awesome grades! Consider working for the federal government and schooling at the same time. They will pay for it for you if you committ to working for them after. I will look up the name of the program I know and will PM you.

Sweetz - I was so excited about your baby bump pictures. What a beautiful expansion! 

Runnergrl - Welcome to the group and I am so sorry for your loss. I look forward to learning more about you.

Lpkjp - I hope things get better for you soonest. The "take over" is in full affect. Big hugs!

Storked - where are you missy? Its possible I may have missed your post.

AFM - The doctors appointment went well. The baby's heartbeat was at 142.
 



Attached Files:







20121012_180106.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nevergivingup

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1350080029.jpg

Hi ladies , here's my bump!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow Never! Gorgeous! Look at you!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Awwww, I love it, Never. I love what the maxi dress does to/with the baby bump!


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ such the cutest bump! I just love it & that dress. 

BayBeeEm~ I am so excited that everything went well! Such a beautiful 1st baby picture! I just love it love it love it! 

Runnergrl~ welcome! so sorry for your loss, but you will find a lot of support here!


----------



## Sweetz33

House try #2.......

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/778-Del-Prado-Dr-Kissimmee-FL-34758/46317402_zpid/

What y'all think? Waiting on DH approvl...lol he will be paying most of the rent until I start work again...


----------



## Storked

Runnergrl, hey! I am currently in White Settlement but am about to move to Kingwood. How about you?
I really hope that this is your AF! I know the limbo period sucks and you just want to feel...well, closer to normal. A loss is so heartbreaking that you don't feel normal but want your body too. :hugs:
Oh I just read that they gave you Cytotec. I haven't taken it but thought about it as I was waiting to miscarry. Are you going to try it? I have read that it can cause extremely painful cramps and pretty heavy bleeding. Not that that is the norm because plenty of ladies seem to take it and it is just the same as ever.
And you are right- it will all be worth it. All the struggles for our rainbows. God will bless you so much. He let you know that your family isn't complete just yet. You have more waiting :hugs:

Never, congrats on the nursing program! You will love it- my besty is an RN!
Love you and your positive attitude! And your bump is TOO CUTE! I am swooning over here!

HisGrace, hi. How are you doing? :)

Sweetz, GENDER SCAN COUNTDOWN! 4 days now? Hurray on a great date night- those are amazing :kiss:
What do you think of house 2? I will check it out after I post this :)

Loren, will look up Ed Sheeran! I posted a music video from One Direction on my FB and my niece started texting me to talk about who she thought was cuter (she is 16) so you brought me up to trend. Not embarrassed to admit that I like them because I also listen to Justin Beiber. No judging ;)
I am sorry you are so sick honey but I know that you wouldn't have it any other way. Sweet growing baby <3
So glad to hear from you and *hopefully* as you get even closer to the second trimester your symptoms will become easier to deal with!

Garfie, I must admit that geography anywhere isn't my strong suit. I had a coach teach that class and all we did was write essays about how awesome America is (eye roll)
Hurray for O! How confident are you feeling this cycle? I am telling AF to stay far away from you because you are expecting a baby instead :flower:

Bama, so glad to see you post :kiss:
And hey, I bet your little bump is cute. Boo on being worn out from school but yay on healthy bean right? Love ya!

BayBeeEm, howdy!! What a cute baby! Thanks for the update and sharing <3

AFM: WE GOT THE APARTMENT WE WANTED! Woohoo! Very very happy.
My kitten got the ball chop today so he is recuperating in the bathroom. Poor boy.
AF is still going strong.
I had a blast shopping with my sister and then with my husband. We also watched the debate last night and my DH went to bed angry at me (we don't have the same political views) but today has been lovely!
Love and :dust: and sweet sticky baby vibes for all of you!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> House try #2.......
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/778-Del-Prado-Dr-Kissimmee-FL-34758/46317402_zpid/
> 
> What y'all think? Waiting on DH approvl...lol he will be paying most of the rent until I start work again...

I like it! How about you? :D or better yet, your DH? Lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

DH likes it :) he said he didn't want to go over the $850 we already pay and he wanted to move closer to town...but he likes how big it is. He said we can go look at it :) I told him if we could go to 1200/mon then getting a house closer to town the I can work with that lol...I told him once I start working again...1200 will be no problem but until I start again...we need to be frugal.


----------



## HisGrace

Never - have a safe trip. Yes, this is a very positive thread. I tried to join a couple of may threads and no one ever responded to me. This thread is so welcoming that I'll be just fine without being in a May babies thread. My symptoms are the same as before, sore boobs and that's it. Well, I can't poop but I don't think I want that associated with my name every update. LOL. And your bump is so cute!!!

Garfie - Yay for ovulating!!! A little extra baby dancing won't hurt anything. :winkwink:

Runnergrl - I will be praying for you, Sweetie. It will all work out; we just have to find a way to trust His timing.

BayBeeEm - Lovely pic! And your baby's heart beat is awesome! 

Sweetz - the house looks great. I hope you get this one.

Storked - :wave: Glad you got the apt! :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Thanks Bama, Storked and HisGrace. Seeing the baby in tact really warmed my heart. It someone put my heart at ease. 

Storked - I like your avatar ... lol. Too cute. 

HisGrace - looking forward to seeing one of yours soon!


----------



## Storked

HisGrace, thanks chica!

Sweetz, men don't always understand how much things should cost ;) they should leave the whole money matter to us! Quote from one of my favorite historical romance books!
"I particularly recommend,&#8221; he went on, his eyes upon the female, &#8220;that you resist the temptation to count if you are contemplating a gift for your chère amie. Women deal in a higher mathematical realm than men, especially when it comes to gifts.&#8221;

&#8220;That, Bertie, is a consequence of the feminine brain having reached a more advanced state of development,&#8221; said the female without looking up. &#8220;She recognizes that the selection of a gift requires the balancing of a profoundly complicated moral, psychological, aesthetic, and sentimental equation. I should not recommend that a mere male attempt to involve himself in the delicate process of balancing it, especially by the primitive method of counting.&#8221;


----------



## Storked

BayBeeEm, thanks! The monkey is my hubby's phone background.
And your baby was so sweet. It warmed my heart too and I can't think you enough for sharing :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Storked!! Holy cow, small world! I taught in the White Settlement ISD for 3 years and will be back in town in december to see some of my kiddos who are now seniors in HS. i lived in the Ft Worth area for 6 years and my parents actually lived in Kingwood for 2 years. I know both areas well! I live in Austin currently but miss Ft Worth. I guess I dont really miss the area as much, but I miss my girlfriends.. crazy!


----------



## Storked

runnergrl said:


> Storked!! Holy cow, small world! I taught in the White Settlement ISD for 3 years and will be back in town in december to see some of my kiddos who are now seniors in HS. i lived in the Ft Worth area for 6 years and my parents actually lived in Kingwood for 2 years. I know both areas well! I live in Austin currently but miss Ft Worth. I guess I dont really miss the area as much, but I miss my girlfriends.. crazy!

How cool! I actually live really close to all of the school currently :D I am from Dublin myself and don't know many people here.
How did you like Kingwood? 
Austin is so great! Lot of fun things to do and fun people! Are you having a reunion with your girlfriends in December? :)


----------



## runnergrl

Im actually running a race there in december and am having lunch with my former students.. 
I didnt spend that much time in Kingwoood honestly when my parents lived there as I woas already living in DFW at the time after college, but it is very nice. I despise Houston in general, but Kingwood I could live in.. Its very pretty, good schools, lots to do, etc:) You should go watch a volleyball game at Brewer HS and tell my girls I said hello, haha!

I just replied to another one of your threads.. im totally stalking you, lol:)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!! I finally made it home, bk to the country where there's no service and you have to sit uncomfortable in one spot to keep that 1 bar on your phone to maintain service....yep this is the life.....:growlmad:

BayBeeEm: O EM GEE!!!! YOUR BABY IS SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!! I saw him/her, o I smiled so big my DH asked me was i ok!! CONGRATS BAYBEEEM, on your bundle of joy. It Made my heart smile!! I'm happy your appt. went well...and the HB was 142.....possibly a boy...from what wivetales go by. And yes that would be awesome info that I would love to look into!!! Bc I'm already scraping up money to get all my background test and drug test...etc. done. I would really appreciate it, but only when u have time ma'am Bc I know you're a busy woman. 

Runnergrl: Your post bought a tear to my eye. Bc no one should have to go through that but we can't argue Gods will and his plans which is way better and planned out then we can do. Ma'am I know exactly how you feel, God has put that in your heart and it's something you can't turn away or turn off. I know being Bradley and Ellas mom is the best feeling in the world, I sure can't wait to feel that but like you say God has put something on your heart and he will give it to you, just don't give up on something you want so badly ESP Bc I'm rooting for ya!!! I'm in the same situation as you, I'm still paying medical bills back for my D&C, it's something I just want to erase but as scarred women we have a story that we can tell the next lady and let them know their not Alone in this. We just have to work extra hard for our babies. And THANKS, I think I will adore my boy, when he gets here. Its been a journey runnergrl, but we'll finish riding this rollercoaster one day. Head Up we'll dobit together!!

Sweetz: Thanks ma'am, you're bump is still cuter!! And I haven't looked at the house yet, I def will after I post. I'm glad you found something else..YAYYY!!

HisGrace: I tried those boards too, but they barely responded to me so Im fine here with the best group of ladies ever. And haha, don't worry ma'am...as you get further along that gas will hit you and you will be like me tired of it and that's all you can talk ab seem like Bc it's so aggravating. 

BamaGurl: Thanks ma'am!! I't took me forever to post a bump pic so I will be looking forwards to seeing you and BayBeeEm and HisGrace! ESP. since you're showing already. I guessbi can talk now, huh. I put up 1 pic and getting cocky.

Stork: YAYYYYYY on new apartment!!! That was so fast!!! I'm so happy for you n DH!! It's ok to be mad at DH when AF is in town you don't need his sperm men right now but glad y'all are bk happy Bc you was going to need them sperm men in a couple of days!!!! And YAYYY for Shopping!! That's always therapy!! And tell your kitty I said I'm sending my regards for his goods!! But you're to early to be a grandma!!!

Hi to all the other ladies!!!

Going to call it a night, had to check in as soon as I got home!!


----------



## runnergrl

you all are so sweet for being so welcoming and supportive of me even though Im way late to this party/ It makes me very happy and so thankful. I need this outlet so much in my life.. BC the husband just doesnt always understand:) Huge :hugs: to all of you..

And BayBeeEm: I know I dont know you, but your scan picture made me SO HAPPY! congratulations to you sweetie:)


----------



## Sweetz33

BayBee not sure how I missed it...but scrolled back....not sure if I said it but Yay! Baby pictures rule! Lol great HB too!

Storked awesome on the apartment!

Never....nut uh! Your bump is wayyyyyyyy cuter lol oh and welcome back to the boonies hehe

Random question for the masses...

Anyone else notice that their SO, OH, BF, DH or whatever you might call them has a set way they do things? I just noticed my dh's......wakes up, rushes, goes to work, comes home, eats dinner, watches a show on TV next to me, then goes into his man cave...the next action is either me telling him I'm going to bed so he comes in, or he stays in there and I go to sleep...boy is he in for a rude awakening when the baby comes....


----------



## Sweetz33

Btw...where did our MIA girls go? Kani? Janelley, Army? Shef? Hope?....Hmmm..........


----------



## Storked

Runnergrl, I don't envy you stalking me! So many posts lol!
Running a race? GO YOU LADY! Way to be awesome and in shape! :happydance:
Brewer- you know I am 99% sure that that is the one literally just down the road from me! We pass by on our way to Lisa's Fried Chicken sometimes and there are a ton of cars for games and such (I just googled it and yep! I live on Gibbs Dr you see)
I will be in a sleepy part of Kingwood and should be able to avoid any traffic or anything. I despise driving lol! How about you?
And you are never really late to the thread :hugs: we are all ladies who have lost and we are here to support each other. I don't know you (yet ;) ) but I love you and hate that you are going through this. You are not alone and you can always come here and talk. Because husbands really don't understand do they? I think that sometimes for them they witness it more than experience it, if that makes sense :flower:

Never, I just hate being mad at DH. He is my best friend and when we dot get along it makes me feel sick.
Are you starting to shop a lot for baby? :)
I'll send kitty your condolences! I have him in isolation in the bathroom right now for jumping around.

Sweetz, men are unchangeable and definitely form habits. Though I do too ;)
Kanicky is just dealing with other stuff right now.
Janelley and baby are doing great! Her next scan is at 12 weeks.
Krissy is in limbo right now about TTC.
Army I am not sure.
Shefali I am not sure.
Hope I am not sure.
We may have to do some investigating!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks for the updates Storked!! Btw...heart you girl!!

Woke up again with camping....but this time was a wee bit different. It was mainly on the left and hurt to touch. Called the docs. She said might be that pesky cyst again. She said take a couple Tylenol and lay low today. She said when they do my gender scan on Tuesday they will look at that as well. No spotting and baby still doing aerobics so not too concerned. DH (per usual)was running late and grumpy this morning....but you know me...I didn't put up with it haha! He did apologize before leaving and gave me a uber big hug....he's learning! Overall feeling pretty well. Hope all you ladies are doing splendid! <3 to all of you!


----------



## nevergivingup

GM Ladies!!!

Sweetz: NUT AHHH YOURS IS WAAAAAY WAAAY CUTER!!! and that's what my DH does too, while he was working closer to home to come home everyday. It must be a man thing. Bc I have to beckon to mine too that I'm going to bed ....in hopes that he comes join me..

Stork: Kitty is probably happy to be in the restroom no one else to mess with his parts. I am so slow, I only thought of dogs getting snipped, I never thought of cats. Do they have that same energy like dogs if you dont snip them? O and I understand that, that is sooo cute that your DH is your best friend, y'all seem do perfect together, it was def meant to be!! My DH is trying to get on my enemy list!!! I have not purchased anything for the baby. I'm giving myself until maybe 27 or 30 wks to start purchasing. After 2 m/c's and hearing others story I think I'm remaining cautious which is awful Bc I should have more faith in God that everything is going to go smoothly. It's a feeling we women can't run away from after a m/c you know.

Oh and Stork: how's AF doing? It's a great thong that she shows up regularly when she does. I say even though she shows unwanted that's one less thing you have to worry ab wondering if this or that happened Bc no AF. My sister is like that and I pray and cry for her so hard Bc her cycles don't show regularly and she dosent know if she's "O". And she wants to be prego so bad after her m/c. 

Runnergirl: You are def a part of us now, you posted at least 5 messages on the thread...it's no leaving now...and of you go MIA for to long I'll come looking and stalking ya Bc I'll be worried! And DH def don't understand what we go through as women. I agree with Stork, they witness it more and the usual it'll be ok" just isn't enough for situations like those. I think my DH didn't know what exactly to feel or how to understand me, he did his best....I guess:shrug: how's the bleeding?

BayBeeEm: I know you're still on your high!!! Which you have a right to be!! Congrats dearly!!

Lpjkp; Hi ma'am, I meant to comment on your unattractiveness feeling. I felt that same way around 11-15 wks, but don't worry your pregnancy triumphs any horrible feeling!

Lisalee: Missing ya ma'am. Hope everything is ok!!

Sirbaby: Missing ya...update us!

Leather: Missing ya ma'am!!

Hi to AngelSerenity and Shefali I think you're still waiting to try and in recovery.

Hi to Army, Kanicky and whoever else I missed.

AFM: I am def a big kid at heart.....I SOOO WANT TO GO TO A SCARY SCARY HAUNTED HOUSE! Its my high school homecoming this wknd....I'm not feeling to attractive to go. Other than that...Have a Great Day ladies and excuse my typos I'm to lazy to go bk and fix them.


----------



## Sweetz33

Giggles @"thong" teehee!!

NUTTT UHHHHHH!!!!! Yours is WAAAYYYYY cuter!! ;)

I'm not getting anything until gender is known. The only thing we have gotten is the crib bc we put it on layaway.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected]


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested:bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 /Symptns:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Sirbaby:7 DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD 9/ Waiting to "O" / MIA:shrug:

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: Taking a Break :thumbup:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:

Stork: AF showed / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: Waiting to try / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :kiss:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Garfie: How's the waiting going?! I hope you're staying sane!! Bc I know I didn't..I had pee cups an sticks everywhere! 

Sweetz: Well that gender scan is COMING in a couple of days!!! O this is going to be sooo fun!! My fx for a boy Sweetz!! I'm sooo sure or rather hoping for you a boy!! Is boy shopping any fun?? I always thought girl shopping and dressing up was way more fun!!

Hey Ladies we reached 6000, WOWSERS!! YAL LADIES ARE DEF THE BEST AT KEEPING A GIRL BUSY!!! Love it!!

Runnergrl: Hey ma'am did you breastfeed your babies?


----------



## Sweetz33

I have only shopped for a girl...and at 10 years old it is still a blast. Lol! She is all about Monster High hehe has that crazy style like her mom....love it! I'm talking poof skirts, striped leggings and glitter combat boots! Think modern day Punky Brewster and that is my daughter hehe scan is Tuesday!!! DH is super excited!! He was talking to my belly last night and said you better keep your legs uncrossed bc dada wants to know! Made me laugh. This is the first time I have really seen him excited over the pregnancy.


----------



## nevergivingup

Awww Sweetz, that is so cuuute that DH is excited ab the scan!!that makes it even more fun and a happy experience for you!!! Hopefully your baby will feel the love and love the attention and let yal see!! Tues. is so close. And i love that look!!! It shows others I don't care what you think this is my style and I love it!!! My niece b-day party is coming and it's going to be Monster High everywhere!! I had to google it Bc I had no idea what it was....I must be getting a bit old. I love the stripe tights, I was def going to dress my girl in them!! Hey it's fun dressing myself before I gained weight. But I can imagine how much fun it is dressing another person....like a my size dollbaby! Boys....Oooh don't know Bc my DH will have something to say every outfit probably.


Random moment: My sister and I was together all this week and everyone knows I'm prego now, but after they tell me Congratulations and whatever why do they go to my sister and ask her "WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?" You ain't getting any younger"! That really irks me Bc people don't know what to say, she had a miscarriage already and been trying ever since with her DH, going to the docs and everything trying to get pregnant. And everytime they ask I have to jump in and say, "Why aren't you pregnant?!!! It's not as ez as the girl down the street with 15 kids and 15 baby daddies!! They then give me the ugly look. But I just want to say' " Mind your business"!! If youre not contributing to helping her get pregnant then stop asking why she isn't!! I really dislike when women do that!! She's trying....how nosey they are I'm sure they'll be the first to know!!

Ok random moment over! Back to happy days!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! We are so similar Never....I would of done the same thing. If people learned to mind their own business life would be less dramatic


----------



## BayBeeEm

Good morning all! 

Never - I love the way you defend your sister. It was like right after my loss, people didnt know about it but then they started asking what are we waiting for. Remember, my not so close cousin suggesting that I take fertility meds! I wish I could have thought to give her a response to remember. As for the wives tale, if its accurate, my husband would be thrilled! Give him his boy so that if I get all girls with the future babies, thats fine! Do you recall your first HB? As for your high school reunion I think pregnancy is so beautiful and many women do. I think your peers will think, wow, she's all married, and doing things and growing her family! Do us proud and have fun!

Sweetz - Ok, I feel like I sound like a broken record but I really do hope I get to know if you're having a boy a girl this Tuesday. As in my life has been on hold far too long!!!

Storked - Awwww, you're too sweet. I was happy sharing. I'm glad you all knew what you were seeing. My husband wasn't able to make it to the appointment so I brought the pictures home. He was like "Babe, so what is what?" LOL. Poor guy. I can't wait until I am able to see yours

Runnergrl - How are things with you? I think I will take up running after this baby so I hope to take notes from you. I was never really athletic growing up so we can say my muscular development is um ... non existent. Oh, don't listen to Storked. You are stalking the right gal! Lets make a deal. You stalk her, then report to me. LOL, j/k!

AFM - My FIL left of Wednesday so I am in a great place :happydance:. All I am doing is resting, watching some tv and of course eating. The other day I had thai and caribbean food at the same time. Weird but it reached the right spot! Today, I think I am interested in burger that speaks to me. Of course I will complement it with something healthy. Sighs. Well I am off to be more lazy. Talk to you soon!


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry not been on here - been a bit of a texting agony aunt today

My sister ended up in a & e as she hurt herself on a ride this week and was having difficulty breathing - so as a precaution she went to hospital they think she has cracked a rib and have given her some strong pain killers :cry:

My other friend from another thread started spotting - so bless she is really worried and keeps texting so I keep trying to reassure her:cry:

Finally a customer (of a pub I used to work in) has been in A & E with her mother all day - her mum said all of a sudden she couldn't see so she was rushed in :cry:

AFM - I'm fine still stuck on 3DPO FF moved me back a day - and has given me a cover line of 36.7 how did that happen?:shrug:

Never - Loved the bump pic soooooooooo cute - your not big at all hun you looked lovely - I'm with the others loved the maxi dress:flower: Aw hun love that you're all protective of your sister maybe you should recommend the grapefruit juice to her if she's tried everything else:winkwink:

Sweetz - A girl to dress you lucky thing - I have two boys and the most I can dress them up in is a shirt, but boy they look handsome when they do. No wonder you want a boy if you already have a little girl. Did you get that appartment - I was sneaking on my phone and I only saw the first pic - dare I say it looked even nicer than the last one:happydance:

Storked - Aw is he still feeling sorry for himself - my kitty (who's now a cat) just layed on the floor making this mewing sound when he had his bits chopped I felt so guilty - but at least it shows we are responsible right - at least were our kitty is concerned:haha:

Runner - So did they give you any answers or have you just got to wait?:hugs:

Leather - Where has my cycle buddy gone - have you O yet, are you in the TWW with me?:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies got to go my phone is ringing - Hello Agony Aunt here ........

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

BayBee so many people are waiting lol! The future grandparents want to know sothey can shop haha DH wants to know bc he's impatient. Friends want to know bc they are nosey. I have a feeling deep down its a girl but I'm hoping for a boy. :)


----------



## BayBeeEm

Sweetz33 said:


> BayBee so many people are waiting lol! The future grandparents want to know sothey can shop haha DH wants to know bc he's impatient. Friends want to know bc they are nosey. I have a feeling deep down its a girl but I'm hoping for a boy. :)

LOL, Gosh there sure are a lot of people waiting on the announcement! Girls are so much fun to dress up but a boy, they're almost always mommy's baby. Either way, you'll be winning. Not like you need the added pressure but um 3 more day!


----------



## Sweetz33

Haha no pressure....I probably won't be able to sleep Monday night lol


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - I've heard apple juice before your scan will get baby dancing:winkwink:

Babee - I agree boys are always mummy boys even the grown up ones :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## BayBeeEm

garfie said:


> Sweetz - I've heard apple juice before your scan will get baby dancing:winkwink:
> 
> Babee - I agree boys are always mummy boys even the grown up ones :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ha, you said it! As for the apple juice. You may be right. Any time my friend drinks something with sugar in it her baby gets to moving around. Hmmmm, Sweetz should consider a mountain dew in that case! Just once!


----------



## Sweetz33

BayBeeEm said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz - I've heard apple juice before your scan will get baby dancing:winkwink:
> 
> Babee - I agree boys are always mummy boys even the grown up ones :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> Ha, you said it! As for the apple juice. You may be right. Any time my friend drinks something with sugar in it her baby gets to moving around. Hmmmm, Sweetz should consider a mountain dew in that case! Just once!Click to expand...

Lol!! Maybe I should have that mocha frappe on the way in eh? Haha!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: Haha, that was def funny ab everyone wants to know and the friends just being nosey! I say if they want to know then I expect them at them at my babyshower..lol, jk! But we are all waiting so after you get everyone out the way don't forget ab your B&B girls!! O yea what do your DH wants?

Garfie: O wow, it pushed you bk a day, that's sucky...but hey you're still in the TWW!!! And I will def recommend the grapefruit juice to her, Bc I was eating grapefruit myself when I got my BFP. I try to mind my business and not recommend things to her constantly but so far she has been taking my little piece of advice here and there. I finally got her to take prenatals before conception to give her a better chance. So I will def call her and let her know ab the grapefruit juice. Thanks Love! And sooo sorry about your sister, that sounds terribly painful, I do pray she recover soon. And Also ab your friend ab all of a sudden she can't see, that has to be scary! I def understand you're busy, and please don't apologize they def need you for support. And who's better at it then our Garfie!! And sorry ab your friend on the other thread. Hope the spotting cease, that's def scary in pregnancy. And thanks for lifting my self esteem ab my weight!!

BayBeeEm: I'm sooo glad you have an apetite!! Thai and carribbean...what a combo!! But I do understand ya when you say it hot the spot!!! I've been eating crazy combinations lately and all DH says is, "Your appetite Is off Bc that's nasty!" lol. And I so know how you feel everyday is a different craving. I wanted a checkers burger so bad yesterday but didn't get it and today I don't want it. I hope this craving urge dosent get worser then this. And you are allowed to be lazy, all TTC/ PREGO women are!! And my first HB was 167 I think, It was high at first so everyone was saying girl but now it had dropped and it's a boy. And my DH was the same way...As long as he get his boy first then the gender dosent matter after that. So my FX for your boy!! We just want to get the boy out the way right...the pressure and it's not even up to us but the men!! Haha, I know how you feel ab your cousin, should've said something to her so she won't think once ab mentioning conceiving to you again. Sometimes people just need tough love! And the high school reunion, you're Soooo right!! I so didn't think of it like that!! I should go! 

Runnergrl: You're going to get us all exercising!! I always excercised but I got prego so fast after exercising, I had to slow down. My sister is overweight I use to excercise with her, and that's when she got prego. I wish I could do more for her, or wish I could help her. 

But BayBeeEm that was so funny ab muscles being non existent!! Hahaha!! Maybe if we breastfeed after we deliver we won't have to work out as hard!!

Garfie: I bet your little men is so handsome!!

Random moment: My 16 going on 17 year old little cousin found out she's 3wks prego while at the clinic trying to get BC with her mom. And her mom and dad(divorced) are trying to convince her to have an abortion Bc in their words " it's not a baby yet!!" But my 16 going on 17 year old cousin wants to keep it her and get 12th grade boyfriend wants to keep it so the he got a job at a fast food restaurant to support the child but my little cousin dosent have anything. No one knows in our family Bc her parents are trying to sway her for abortion but her mom told me and my sis since I'm prego. BUT MINE IS A DIFFERENT KIND OF HAPPY PREGNANCY!! Any whoo, what do you girls think ab that? Ab the abortion and she being young and she wants to keep it and basically kids having kids. Which nothing is wrong if your stable and mature for it but she nolonger is going to college.


----------



## nevergivingup

I had cranberry juice and my boy was doing flips at the U/S. Sweetz, NO on that mocha frappe....THEIR ADDICTIVE, THAT WAS MY CRACK BEFORE I GOT PREGO. 2-3 large cups a day from Mckey d's!!!

Garfie: someone else told me boys will always love their mommies more. Wonder why.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ummm hello?! My bnb ladies will most likely know before my friends! Lol!! You guys are family!! DH wants a girl sooooooooo bad...

As for your question...

Im against abortion unless extreme situations. I don't think the parents are right in trying to force her to abort...she is taking responsibility for her actions....which is quite mature if you ask me. College can happen later...her parents should support their daughter...just my opinion. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg mocha frappes are my weakness. Had a small one about a week ago....it was sooooooooo goooooooood!


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh EM Gee, we will know first!!! YAYYY Im def on cloud 9 now.

Sweetz: I agree with you too, 100%. But her mom (my 1st cousin) is looking T it that way she says Bc the 16 year old is living with her and now she will have to take care of a baby. Her other 2 girls got pregnant at 17 too and their 21& 24 now. Seems like the mom isn't doing something right.


----------



## Sweetz33

Does the mom not think an abortion will negative affect e psyche of her child?! Ugh....some people need a ^5....in the face....with a chair....


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey look I'm a mango and chat happy! Lol!! Where is Storked? She gotta see this!! Lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz I'm so scared to get one Bc I won't stop!! I was drinking sweet tea by the gallon when I was 12wks Bc I didn't know it had caffeine in it until my friend told me, and I was literally going in caffeine sweet tea withdrawal!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Screw that...my blood flows with sweet tea hahaha


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected]


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 /Symptns:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Sirbaby:7 DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD 9/ Waiting to "O" / MIA :shrug:

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:

Shefali83: Taking a Break MIA :hugs:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: Waiting to try :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :kiss:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Ok, I knew I'd read tons and was going to reply but um I stopped breathing at the mention of no sweet tea. Um ... there has to be some allowance. I can't do without my vitamin T!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I feel ya BayBee! When I can't get my sweet tea I drink the brisk sweet tea or raspberry tea....mmm...........


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz - Happy Mango Day!!! I'm so glad things are working out with your hubby. I know that just makes everything a lot easier. And daddy's talking to their babies is the sweetest thing ever. :) 

Runnergrl - I can understand husbands not getting it, and that's what we're here for. :hugs:

Never - Homecoming. I forgot all about homecoming. I've been out of school for a # of years and I have yet to go back to a homecoming game. I need to go one of these years. Oh yeah and my little peanut's heart beat was 146. And as for your sister, I hate when people ask me that. I just say whenever God says it's time. Once I bring God into it they usually shut up. Darn idiots don't realize that what goes on with my uterus and ovaries is none of their freaking business. Hmp!

BayBeeEm - You seems super excited about your FIL so I'm super excited for you! One question on the food though. Did you get the thai and caribbean food from the same place? 

Garfie - I hope your sister get's to feeling better soon. How scary. Tell your friend that's spotting not to worry. I was sure my spotting was bad news, but baby is still in there. Sorry about being stuck on 3 DPO. That sucks. :( 

BayBeeEm, Storked, Aspe, Sirbaby, Leather, Angel, Shefali, Kanicky - :wave: I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks grace! Trying to catch a quick pic of him doi g it but he always moves lol.

Random thought....why would bnb have super skinny models wearing clothes that most of us won't fit into not pregnant plastered all over the page? Wouldn't it be more appropriate to post maternity wear? Or baby stuff?? Just a thought lol


----------



## nevergivingup

BaBeeEm & Sweetz: Haha, well I'm surely looking like the crazy one DEPRIVING MY BODY FROM "VITAMIN T" , as BayBeeEm calls it(love that). And ever since my friend told me that my DH googled it and now won't let me even think ab tea. I'm def going to sneak me some now since y'all are drinking it...SO NOT FAIR!!! I eat a snickers once a month but it dosent do what that tea do for me....mmmnnnnn :wacko:

HisGrace; That phrase about when God allows it is the best I've heard, Bc they can't argue with that and don't want to unless their really biblical Christians then they'll ask..."Well are you praying and fasting." but your response is what I'm going to use next time.

It makes me sad Bc my sis is 4 years older then me so I don't want her to feel down ab it. But I'm going to make her a book of all the things I've learned along the way to TTC from yal and my googling and get a box and put all the things I tried but hers brand new of course and give it to her as a present. She went into my bathroom one day and look in one of my cabinets and saw all my toys, lingerie, sex books, gallore and couldn't believe people actually use that stuff. Hahaha, looks like the younger sis may have to teach big Sis how to make it more then just a obligation:blush:

HisGrace: I wasn't finished b4 I rambled on....You should def go to your homecoming, I graduated 6 years ago and only been to 3 of them but this time I will be coming with package....a family :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Thanks grace! Trying to catch a quick pic of him doi g it but he always moves lol.
> 
> Random thought....why would bnb have super skinny models wearing clothes that most of us won't fit into not pregnant plastered all over the page? Wouldn't it be more appropriate to post maternity wear? Or baby stuff?? Just a thought lol

Yea, I get tired of seeing them too Sweetz I thought ab that too. O well I guess their saying you won't be PREGO forever!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Moderation Never. My midwife said the equivalent of a can of Pepsi or coke a day is ok...it helps with my headaches.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I HEART YOU! And thank you for being like me politically ;)
Are the Tylenol helping?

Never, having a hard time with kitty. He is not a good patient! I think the snipping will just make him less aggressive..though he isn't aggressive now lol.
Uh oh what is that DH of yours doing to annoy you? Best tell him to watch out! :)
And you do have faith in God. You always share that faith with us ladies on this board. If it makes mama feel better to wait on purchasing things then you wait- it doesn't diminish your faith <3
Oh and AF is on her way out! Your sister is in my prayers- so sad that she can't rely on AF :( and I best come over and BEAT UP THE PEOPLE WHO ARE MEAN TO HER!
GO TO THE HAUNTED HOUSE :)
I think that it is your niece's body and her right to choose and she has chosen to keep her baby. I had a similar situation with my niece a ways back. She was actually going to give him up for adoption with a nice family but due to some legal stuff ended up keeping him. Her life is hard but I think she is happy enough.

BayBeeEm, hehe husbands get so confused! Did you draw him a picture? ;)
Enjoy your pregnancy rest! Your baby is already a foodie. Love it!
(and congrats on FIL being gone)

Garfie, sorry everything seems down. Sticky thoughts for your friend, :hugs: for your sister and customer.
Aw darn FF for moving you back a day! :dust:

Hey HisGrace, I hope that you are doing well too!

Angel, Hope, Leather, Shefali and our other ladies...we miss you :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Stttoooorrrrrrkkkkkeeedddddd!! Didja see??

<-------- I'm chat happy now lol
And I'm a mango hehe
|
|
|
V


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Stttoooorrrrrrkkkkkeeedddddd!! Didja see??
> 
> <-------- I'm chat happy now lol
> And I'm a mango hehe
> |
> |
> |
> V

You are so close to being an addict! ;)
Mango! Tasty!!! 
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/346BDB09-5B9D-468B-B5A6-976CE0AB2362-6925-000005AA9D01C631.jpg

Don't eat bebe!


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg that looks so good!! Hahaha


----------



## Storked

It does doesn't it? Food porn. I cannot find this anywhere so the picture will have to hold me over until April :D
What other mango things sound good?


----------



## Sweetz33

Mango smoothie mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Storked

Yum!
Mango sorbet? :D


----------



## Sweetz33

*drools*


----------



## garfie

Mango chutney - but doesn't look as pretty :haha:

My customer's mum had hypothermia (so not good) bless her.

My friend's spotting seems to have stopped - told her I stalked her charts and from what I could see she would be due the witch today, so was trying to reassure her about that - anyway she seems back to her happy self:happydance:

My sister well she's not bothered about the pain killers she said vodka does just as well - we are so so different!:haha:

Never - I think it is up to the girl herself after all she is a woman right not a child so she should be able to make her own choices - I have friends my age with grown up children and they managed okay:flower:

Stork - Sorry kitty is still feeling sad - sending him BIG :hugs: from my cat who is totally empathising with him meeeooooowwww:winkwink:

Glad the witch is on her way out - not long till moving day :happydance::happydance:

Babee - :hi: hope you're okay:hugs:

Sweetz - A mango and chat happy all in one day how good are you feeling:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Feeling ok Garfie a bit crampy but doing well. Headache creeping back in but that I think I from lack of sleep.

How are you doing?


----------



## garfie

Not to bad hun considering the day I've had - although all my friends/family have had it worse I'm just glad everything seems to be resolving itself:flower:

What are you taking for your headache? hope you're drinking lots of water or a mild cordial juice that may help hun:flower:

Off you go for some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzs:sleep:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Tylenol and plenty of fluids...and rest!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, rest...HAHAHAHA ;)

Garfie, hope things start looking up. I love you! :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! Storked right after I wrote that I passed out...just woke up about a half hour ago lol


----------



## Sweetz33

p.s. headache nearly gone too hehe


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Ladies,

I just finish reading and catching up. 

Never: I love your bump. I had to give it a virtual rub!! I like the Maxie dress too. I think I will be wearing a lot of them when I fall pregnant.

Stork: How is Af? 

Sweetz: I always smile when you talk about food. You love your sweetz don't you?

Garfie: I hope everyone is starting to feel better.

RunnerGirl: I have been trying to learn how to love running. I was getting a little better before I decided to take a break (turned into a month). 

Afm: I have been nervous about my appt Monday to start clomid and IUI. I really don't want to see Af this month. Today I am 10 or 11 dpo and I just feel light back cramps. When I went to the restroom a tiny scant of pale cream pink appeared on the tissue (barely noticeable). 
No testing because I wouldn't be able to handle a negative.


----------



## Sirbaby

Sweetz33 said:


> p.s. headache nearly gone too hehe

Glad your starting to feel better>


----------



## Sirbaby

nevergivingup said:


> Sweetz I'm so scared to get one Bc I won't stop!! I was drinking sweet tea by the gallon when I was 12wks Bc I didn't know it had caffeine in it until my friend told me, and I was literally going in caffeine sweet tea withdrawal!!

I am glad you dropped that habit.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks sir! When it comes to food these days....mmmmm DH is bringing me home a chicken parm sandwich for Burger King bc I'm too lazy to cook hehe


----------



## Sweetz33

Runner - any tips for a past runner trying to get back into it? I was a short distance runner but my goal is to become a long distance runner after baby is born. My daughter (10 years old) already runs 5Ks and I would love to join her. Her father is a marathon runner. I'm starting Tae Kwondo back up after birth bc my teacher is willing to work one on one with me slowly.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey ladies: Sorry I haven't been on much&#128530;&#128563;&#128513; I get a little lazy sometimes. Anyhoo! Well I've been taking opks since the 10th which is also cd10. No positive opk yet, but today I've had some lower back aches, my hips ached a little, and than also my lower abdomen has been aching as well today. My DH and I bded on Sunday night, Wednesday night and this morning. Anybody feel these aches and how long after these aches did you get a positive opk?
Welcome to runninggirl I hope everything works out and you get a bfp that sticks with you and you have a healthy baby at the of 9 months. 
Never: love the bump and u look quite busty&#128513;. I for some reason look forward to being busty even though I don't consider myself to be really small in the bust. DH says they are a nice handful&#128558;&#128563;. Umm. Hehehe. Feel a little embarassed sharing that little tidbit. 
Garfie: Thank you so much for the encouragement I pray you get your bfp &#128521;&#128077;fx for you. 
Love ya ladies&#128516;


----------



## runnergrl

Leather3280 said:


> Hey ladies: Sorry I haven't been on much&#128530;&#128563;&#128513; I get a little lazy sometimes. Anyhoo! Well I've been taking opks since the 10th which is also cd10. No positive opk yet, but today I've had some lower back aches, my hips ached a little, and than also my lower abdomen has been aching as well today. My DH and I bded on Sunday night, Wednesday night and this morning. Anybody feel these aches and how long after these aches did you get a positive opk?
> Welcome to runninggirl I hope everything works out and you get a bfp that sticks with you and you have a healthy baby at the of 9 months.
> Never: love the bump and u look quite busty&#128513;. I for some reason look forward to being busty even though I don't consider myself to be really small in the bust. DH says they are a nice handful&#128558;&#128563;. Umm. Hehehe. Feel a little embarassed sharing that little tidbit.
> Garfie: Thank you so much for the encouragement I pray you get your bfp &#128521;&#128077;fx for you.
> Love ya ladies&#128516;

hey there! im in Austin too! so cool to see someone from here on this site!


----------



## runnergrl

no way can i keep up with all these posts! geeze!! Ok... I May have to back and read before I post again but I cant do the shout out to everyone on here just yet:) BRB!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, yay for comas that erase your headaches! Baby thanks you too :)

Sirbaby, AF is on her way out for me. Oh please don't be nervous- I am very excited for you. You may have multiples! I will try my best to bully the witch into not paying you a visit!

Leather, sorry I had no luck the time I tried OPKs- they didn't become positive until AF was near! Hopefully you get some results lady. Have you used OPKs before? :dust:

Runnergrl, it takes a while lol! Probably why I am active only here and one other thread :blush:

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E014DCCC-D198-4A9A-B2E5-5D1ECAC8BE53-571-0000003885950A93.jpg
Loving soup season!


----------



## runnergrl

what is that heavenly soup?? looks delicious!!


----------



## Storked

runnergrl said:


> what is that heavenly soup?? looks delicious!!

Thanks! Mushroom soup! It was a recipe from pinterest and SO yummy! I caught my husband licking the bowl :D
I think I may need to make a pumpkin soup next week...I love the fall!
What is your favorite part of this season? :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Sonova......so I slept and got rid of headache...then laid down for my nightly coma....and bam! The same flipping nightmare I have had for months, vivid as ever....same exact freaking dream. This is getting old... I have been having this dream on an almost nightly rate for about 7 months now. It's not a scary dream, but just a very bad one...sometimes I wake up bawling....crap....now I'm pissed....


----------



## Storked

Aw Sweetz! (hands you a dream catcher....and a voodoo doll?)
I love you!


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] doll haha I would use it against 2 people...you know which two...lets just say liar, liar, pants on fire hahaha


----------



## Storked

sweetz33 said:


> [email protected] doll haha i would use it against 2 people...you know which two...lets just say liar, liar, pants on fire hahaha

bwahahahaha! :d


----------



## Sweetz33

*giggles devilishly*


----------



## runnergrl

Sweetz33 said:


> Runner - any tips for a past runner trying to get back into it? I was a short distance runner but my goal is to become a long distance runner after baby is born. My daughter (10 years old) already runs 5Ks and I would love to join her. Her father is a marathon runner. I'm starting Tae Kwondo back up after birth bc my teacher is willing to work one on one with me slowly.

Absolutely. Take it slow! The worst thing you can do is try to do too much too fast, get injured, or too sore and never want to run again. I would say start off alternating between walking and running at first. Walk a minute, jog a minute for 20 min. Slowly increase your run time and decrease the walk time until you can run the entire 20 min. What helps me is to pick a race-sign up for it, and then I have no choice but to get in gear for the race. Good luck!


----------



## Sweetz33

Got a little sleep...called on call doc bc still in pain. They said it is most likely round ligament pain. Oye vey I wish this on no one. You can't find a comfy sleep position. Lisa? Never? Are y'all getting this too? If so...how to fix? Lol...this mama needs sleep...


----------



## HisGrace

Sirbaby - implantation bleeding perhaps? :dust::dust::dust:

Leather - i keep staring at my boobs wondering when they're gonna start growing. My hubby says a handful is plenty... LOL

Storked - Even though it's time for me to eat breakfast, that soup looks good.

AFM - Boobs aren't feeling sore anymore which has me bummed. And this cervical mucus is defintely more than I expected. Me no likey but if baby's healthy I'll find a way to deal with it just fine.


----------



## Sweetz33

Grace...mine stopped hurting for a bit...but then occasionally I'll get it again. As for cm...panty liners girl haha


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks, they are a must I see.


----------



## Sweetz33

That they are lol


----------



## Leather3280

Garfie:Ok here we go I think I might of had aches that mean I'm to ovulate soon, yesterday this happened, I got mild aching on the right side of my abdomen, also hips were aching, lower back ache, and also feeling very tired at the exact same time. I always thought it was because I'm not much of a shopper and blamed my tiredness on that. But than today I took two different opks this morning,&#128533;hmm I think around 10:15, the one I got from target(target brand with 20 thin strips) was just as dark at the control line, but the one I got from the dollar tree doesn't look as dark but almost. 
AFM: My DH is the one that loves to shop in our little family. Let me know what you think of my symptoms above. I'm not going to tell my DH about the positive opk I want him to be surprised if the good Lord blesses us with our little bean. By the by anyone else's cervix ache when they checked for cm? My cm feels like lotion can stretch a little tiny bit than breaks. 
Anyhoo&#128527;. Onto a better thinking. Which is.....................................am I getting to you's yet&#128521;? Hehe ok about ............food! Ok my DH and I went to little rock donuts yesterday( because we were watching man vs food and saw the host eating them and decided to try them) so we got a dozen of the "famous" ones and one cream filled with a chocolate glaze. We both ended up eating two 1/2 donuts. Today I'm hoping to pick up ingredients for supreme nachos. I'm craving them because of man vs food.


----------



## Leather3280

Oops it's called round rock donuts not little rock.


----------



## HisGrace

ooooh, now i want some donuts.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Leather; im starting to notice your trend with posts. And Thanks ab the pic, but I've always been a busty girl but now their really enlarged!! Heehee, hey I don't let my DH mess with them Bc the nipple be sore somedays so he dosent see them often. And he's not for a while. And I started having those pains like 6-7 days before both of my BfP. Seriously so my fx Bc I thought it was AF!! But the opks didn't work for me.

Sweetz: O def, I'm having those same ligament pains.....(I'm wondering if Sweetz is even reading my post:haha) I commented ab this same problem some post back. Sleeping Is not as relaxful anymore. All my previous PREGO friends say get a Body pillow it helps at night.

Stork: I love winter....and fall...only when it's cold! I'm not a summer or spring fan!! But that soups looks delicious!! I guess your DH better be enjoying your cooking now b4 yal start traveling. And Def going to Haunted House!

HisGrace: Don't worry ab the boob thing, that def comes and goes. I was worried when mine left too then came bk slightly then left again. Uggghhhhh the torture!! And def panty liners. Or you will be going through underwear like you breathe in and out air!!

Sirbaby: Glad to hear from you!!! I'm rooting for ya ma'am!!!

AFM: Today is Not a Good Day :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh sush....lol I read but I forget.... A body pillow eh? Lets see it took months to get new shirts out of DH I ouzo der how long it will take for a body pillow ahha


----------



## Storked

Leather, I know what episode you are talking about! Were the donuts exceptional? :)

HisGrace, any other symptoms? Yay for lots of CM! :happydance:

Sweetz, no clue for the pain dear. Sorry! (hangs head)


----------



## Storked

Never, what is wrong? :hugs:


----------



## Leather3280

Hey never: I don't think i ovulated yet. Probably will today or tomorrow. I almost feel like I don't have 2wks after ovulating. But I guess I never know when I'm ovulating. Even though I am pretty regular 27-28 day cycle.
AFM: But I guess I never really kept up with testing and my temping. So I think I'm someone who isn't very positive about getting pregnant. Probably because it took me so long(6yrs) to get preggers(what DH calls pregnant). Now it's over two yrs and I have to admit to you ladies that I'm afraid it will take another six years for me. But I want to trust and believe in God that anything is possible&#128532;&#128549;. Even my most impossible dream of having twins, especially since it doesn't run on either side of the family. 
Anyhoo my DH and I are meeting up with an old friend and colleague of DH's for some crawfish, shrimp, crab legs, and oysters on a half shell. Yummy yummy yummy&#128523;&#128525;love seafood!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oysters are good for his swimmers so tell him to eat up lol!

Never? U ok?


----------



## Leather3280

Hey storked: they are pretty yummy I must say, but felt a bit sick after eating two and half donuts.


----------



## Leather3280

Sweetz33: Thanks hehe &#128540;I told my DH that just now as well. It's doubly confirmed by the both of us than so&#128521;&#128527;&#128533; it must be true.


----------



## Sweetz33

"The only food that has truly been proven to increase fertility is oysters. They have a large amount of zinc in them which helps with semen levels and testosterone levels in men. Oysters have not been proven to help a woman's fertility levels, but they have been proven to help with male potency."


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Ladies,

A lot of food talk going on in here I see! I just finish catching up and now I am hungry.

Leather: I use the internet cheapies to test for O but it is confusing some times. Like this month when I received what I think was a positive OPK, there was no fertile cm.
Have you tried temping? I think I will try next cycle.

Stork: That soup made my mouth water. It looks so good. hubby licking the bowel is a good sign of appreciation.

Never: What the matter? Not feeling good today? I hope this day makes a turn for you.

Afm: I received a BFN on a first response pregnancy test today. My period is due to show Wednesday (3 days from today). My back has been killing me I guess its AF easing in on me slowly. Tomorrow I go to the doctor to prepare for my first IUI cycle. Trying to stay positive and have faith in the Lord.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey sir baby: yup I'm also temping as well. 
Sweetz: thinks for the facts, DH hubby has been eating a lot of oysters this month fx for his little swimmers.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies. 

Leather - nice to meet you if I haven't said that already

Sorry, not much to report and I have to slip in out. Not feeling to good today. Will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Leather3280

BayBeeEm: nice to meet you too&#128516;


----------



## runnergrl

Never- I'm sorry you had a rough day. :hugs:

I have been blood free for almost 24 hours! I think 6 weeks of bleeding was enough, don't you???? I hope to ovulate in the next 10-14 days and will start using opk's on Wednesday. I don't want to miss it! My hubby will be in and out of town for the next few months though, so I hope we don't miss an important opportunity!! Please play if this is to be this month than it will be.


----------



## Storked

Leather, too many tasty donuts make me sick too hehe. Glad you as DH are having a blast!

Sirbaby, I am hoping DH doesn't want leftovers so that they can all be mine ;)
You have my prayers honey! :dust:

BayBeeEm, sorry you feel stinky :hugs:

Runnergrl, yay or no bleeding!! If DH is gone can you have his sperm stored somewhere for you? :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Hello my darlings :flower: i am back in action. feeling much better now :) Got a new pug puppy as well so its keeping me super busy and tired :winkwink: how is everyone doing? Hello and welcome to all the new(well not so new anymore :winkwink:) ladies :hi:
I missed you all :hugs: I am expecting my af tomo or day after so will hopefully start ttc from this cycle but not the natural way. will do the inseminations with syringe as i am still sore to think of :sex: but nothing can stop me from ttc again :thumbup:
Love u all :kiss:


----------



## wantnum2

Hey Ladies,

I would like to join. Hoping to get a bfp for November!

:dust:


----------



## shefali83

wantnum2 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join. Hoping to get a bfp for November!
> 
> :dust:

Hello welcome here :flower:

baby dust to you :dust:

This is an awesome thread with awesome supportive ladies :thumbup:
Please tell us about yourself :) We all would like to know more about you :)


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Shefali - :happydance: welcome back hun - glad you are feeling better:flower:

Want - :hi: and welcome to this lovely thread - I'm Garfie and I'm trying for one last baby I have two boys from a previous marriage and want a baby with my new hubby - I have had two m/c and my age some would say is against me - but hey I'm not giving up:winkwink: also got an appointment with the gynae tomorrow so lets see what words of wisdom come from that:flower:

Leather - Do you use FF for temping or are you just jotting it down - how can I stalk you?:haha:

Storked - Is this week moving week? how's kitty feeling a bit better I would think :happydance:

Runnergirl - Great news you have stopped :flower:

Baybee - Hope you're feeling better today hun :hugs:

Sirbaby - Hope it all goes well at the docs - can you share your experience with us if you don't mind as I'm curious and don't really understand:dohh:

Sweetz - Oysters are a luxury here - you get them in fancy restaurants and funny thing with two kids in tow we don't often go to them McDonalds or Pizza Hut is more like it:haha:

Never - Aw hun hope you are feeling more positive today too:flower:

Love to all the other ladies who are stalking :winkwink:

AFM - 5DPO - a slight temp drop still above the cover line (I'm pleased in a way) otherwise I think if it went much higher my head might fly off (like in the cartoons):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Shefali - :happydance: welcome back hun - glad you are feeling better:flower:
> 
> Want - :hi: and welcome to this lovely thread - I'm Garfie and I'm trying for one last baby I have two boys from a previous marriage and want a baby with my new hubby - I have had two m/c and my age some would say is against me - but hey I'm not giving up:winkwink: also got an appointment with the gynae tomorrow so lets see what words of wisdom come from that:flower:
> 
> Leather - Do you use FF for temping or are you just jotting it down - how can I stalk you?:haha:
> 
> Storked - Is this week moving week? how's kitty feeling a bit better I would think :happydance:
> 
> Runnergirl - Great news you have stopped :flower:
> 
> Baybee - Hope you're feeling better today hun :hugs:
> 
> Sirbaby - Hope it all goes well at the docs - can you share your experience with us if you don't mind as I'm curious and don't really understand:dohh:
> 
> Sweetz - Oysters are a luxury here - you get them in fancy restaurants and funny thing with two kids in tow we don't often go to them McDonalds or Pizza Hut is more like it:haha:
> 
> Never - Aw hun hope you are feeling more positive today too:flower:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies who are stalking :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - 5DPO - a slight temp drop still above the cover line (I'm pleased in a way) otherwise I think if it went much higher my head might fly off (like in the cartoons):haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks garfie i am glad to be back :) :dust: :dust: fingers crossed for ur bfp! when are you planning to test :winkwink:


----------



## garfie

Shefali - FF is telling me to test on the 15 a week today - but well you know me it will probably be sooner - not holding out much hope though this month as we only managed once before O (he's been a naughty boy this month:haha:)

Bought a new thermometer for this cycle and FF has given my a coverline of 36.7 which seems a bit high - but well I'll guess I'll have my answer in a few days :flower:

So pleased you are back I know a lot of the ladies (and me) have missed you.

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Shefali - FF is telling me to test on the 15 a week today - but well you know me it will probably be sooner - not holding out much hope though this month as we only managed once before O (he's been a naughty boy this month:haha:)
> 
> Bought a new thermometer for this cycle and FF has given my a coverline of 36.7 which seems a bit high - but well I'll guess I'll have my answer in a few days :flower:
> 
> So pleased you are back I know a lot of the ladies (and me) have missed you.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Will be keeping an eye on your chart tomorrow ;) 
As long as your timing was right you are definitely in for a BFP :thumbup: we all know it only takes one smart spermy ;) Gooood luck!! i am waiting anxiously to see the positive hpt :thumbup:

You are soo sweet :kiss: i missed all of you too... !


----------



## runnergrl

Bleeding back this morning :cry:


----------



## garfie

Runner - Aw hun BIG :hugs: this is a crappy time for you - luckily you have us all here:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies...sorry if I miss anyone....

Runner....buggers about the bleeding...I pray it stops for you soon!

Sheeeeeeee!! Welcome back!! I am one of the people that missed ya hehe

Garfie :dust: your way girl!

AFM still have slight cramping....and now a very sore lower back. Have my appt tomorrow so just taking it easy again today. DH is back to his old asshole self...what else is new....so that isn't making anything easier. I really don't know why I keep giving him chances....am I just stupid?


----------



## shefali83

runnergrl said:


> Bleeding back this morning :cry:

hey :flower:
so sorry for your loss.. this 'loooong' bleeding sucks :( i hope you get your answers soon and this bleeding stops soon. Your hcg must be back to 0 now right?


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey ladies...sorry if I miss anyone....
> 
> Runner....buggers about the bleeding...I pray it stops for you soon!
> 
> Sheeeeeeee!! Welcome back!! I am one of the people that missed ya hehe
> 
> Garfie :dust: your way girl!
> 
> AFM still have slight cramping....and now a very sore lower back. Have my appt tomorrow so just taking it easy again today. DH is back to his old asshole self...what else is new....so that isn't making anything easier. I really don't know why I keep giving him chances....am I just stupid?

Yayy glad to know i was missed so much!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Why are you cramping? :( growing belly i hope :shrug: ! keep us updated. :thumbup: 
You are not being stupid dear.. its just love. we women try and hold the relationships and work on it as long and as much as we can. totally normal but one has to draw a line somewhere. Keep your self esteem intact thats it! :flower:


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Garfie: yup I'm on FF but I don't know how to put pictures on here. I want to put pics on here of my positive opks. &#128542; I'm very good with that sort of thing, my husband is much better at it but I don't want him getting anxious about anything else. Since he is very busy with work at moment since we just transfered his job from Phoenix to Austin a couple months ago. Can you explain to me how to do that and than I can put my temp. chart on here as well. 
Runner: so sorry you are bleeding again. I really hate miscarriages. I have a cousin who had eight and a still birth or the still birth is included with the eight. She's the one I called when I was going through that. I was blaming myself for the miscarriage. She helped a lot. 
Want: Welcome to the greatest support post ever!&#128077;&#128077;
Hey sweetz! Morning 
Hey she: welcome back!
Never: How is your going today? I hope it's a beautiful day for you figuratively and literally. 
AFM: Used preseed last night for the first time this cycle. Was pretty amazing BD last night. I've been doing something different this time around: I usually O before DH, but this month I've been making sure that my DH O's before me. I heard somewhere its better that way when ttc. 
On Thursday we have to leave the house were are staying at( since renting time is up) and go to different one for a week. The thing is we are waiting for our house to get done being built but they pushed it out a couple weeks. So we won't be moving into our house until near thanksgiving which I'm not very happy about. I wanted to a least have a couple weeks before thanksgiving so I could at least have some time to prep house before thanksgiving. Since I was hoping to invite people over. But I know it's still a possibility that I could still have thanksgiving at our new house. Ok I think that's it for now. Hmmm I've posted quite a bit these past few days. Very interesting hehe. &#128516;


----------



## Leather3280

I mean I not very good at putting pics on places except for emails.


----------



## shefali83

Leather3280 said:


> Hey Garfie: yup I'm on FF but I don't know how to put pictures on here. I want to put pics on here of my positive opks. &#128542; I'm very good with that sort of thing, my husband is much better at it but I don't want him getting anxious about anything else. Since he is very busy with work at moment since we just transfered his job from Phoenix to Austin a couple months ago. Can you explain to me how to do that and than I can put my temp. chart on here as well.
> Runner: so sorry you are bleeding again. I really hate miscarriages. I have a cousin who had eight and a still birth or the still birth is included with the eight. She's the one I called when I was going through that. I was blaming myself for the miscarriage. She helped a lot.
> Want: Welcome to the greatest support post ever!&#128077;&#128077;
> Hey sweetz! Morning
> Hey she: welcome back!
> Never: How is your going today? I hope it's a beautiful day for you figuratively and literally.
> AFM: Used preseed last night for the first time this cycle. Was pretty amazing BD last night. I've been doing something different this time around: I usually O before DH, but this month I've been making sure that my DH O's before me. I heard somewhere its better that way when ttc.
> On Thursday we have to leave the house were are staying at( since renting time is up) and go to different one for a week. The thing is we are waiting for our house to get done being built but they pushed it out a couple weeks. So we won't be moving into our house until near thanksgiving which I'm not very happy about. I wanted to a least have a couple weeks before thanksgiving so I could at least have some time to prep house before thanksgiving. Since I was hoping to invite people over. But I know it's still a possibility that I could still have thanksgiving at our new house. Ok I think that's it for now. Hmmm I've posted quite a bit these past few days. Very interesting hehe. &#128516;

thanks sweetheart :hugs:
yayy for preseed. preseed has always given me bfps :happydance: great move :thumbup:

Yes Oing after dh will suck up his swimmers well :winkwink: have fun :haha:


----------



## jessandaj

Hello :) I had my miscarriage at the very beginning of this month, I'm hoping to get a bfp this month or next month ! Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust ! Sorry for all the losses


----------



## Aspe

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been present for a little while. Been battling some emotional problems with myself. To date, I still did not have a positive OPK. The last two evenings I have gotten very dizzy. It comes on very fast and staysbfor a while. I only feel better if I sit down. Don't know what that is about. 

I have been creeping, so I have tried to keep up to date. 

Hi to all the ladies :)

Does anyone have testing dates or estimated dates?


----------



## Aspe

Leather..in order to post pictures..you have to click on the go advanced reply button just below the reply box on the bottom of the page, then once there, click on the paperclip. It will let you to browse where you have the files stored on your computer.


----------



## HisGrace

BayBeeEm - Happy Blueberry Day! Hope you're feeling better.

Never - I hope today is better for you.

Runnergrl - So sorry the bleeding is back. Hopefully this is the last of it.

Shefali - It's so good to see you're back & feeling better. Hopefully you'll get that bfp soon. :dust:

Wantnum2 - So sorry for your loss. Welcome to our thread. :wave: 

Garfie - Good luck at your appointment.

Leather - Sorry about the house. I hate how they always give bad dates on estimated completion. They've been building hundreds even thousands of houses and you'd think they'd know how to estimate overages and get you a good date. Hopefully you'll get in soon so you can get ready for thanksgiving. 

Jess - So sorry for your loss. Welcome to the thread. :wave:

Aspe - Sorry about being dizzy. Have you had your blood sugar and blood pressure checked lately? Is it possible you could be dehydrated. Dizziness is a scary thing. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## shefali83

jessandaj said:


> Hello :) I had my miscarriage at the very beginning of this month, I'm hoping to get a bfp this month or next month ! Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust ! Sorry for all the losses

hello dear! welcome here! you will love this thread and the ladies out here :flower: everyone is very supportive. I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you heal up soon. thumps up for trying again asap :thumbup:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## shefali83

Aspe said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been present for a little while. Been battling some emotional problems with myself. To date, I still did not have a positive OPK. The last two evenings I have gotten very dizzy. It comes on very fast and staysbfor a while. I only feel better if I sit down. Don't know what that is about.
> 
> I have been creeping, so I have tried to keep up to date.
> 
> Hi to all the ladies :)
> 
> Does anyone have testing dates or estimated dates?

hello dear :flower: hope you get the much awaited positive opk asap!!!


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace said:


> BayBeeEm - Happy Blueberry Day! Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Never - I hope today is better for you.
> 
> Runnergrl - So sorry the bleeding is back. Hopefully this is the last of it.
> 
> Shefali - It's so good to see you're back & feeling better. Hopefully you'll get that bfp soon. :dust:
> 
> Wantnum2 - So sorry for your loss. Welcome to our thread. :wave:
> 
> Garfie - Good luck at your appointment.
> 
> Leather - Sorry about the house. I hate how they always give bad dates on estimated completion. They've been building hundreds even thousands of houses and you'd think they'd know how to estimate overages and get you a good date. Hopefully you'll get in soon so you can get ready for thanksgiving.
> 
> Jess - So sorry for your loss. Welcome to the thread. :wave:
> 
> Aspe - Sorry about being dizzy. Have you had your blood sugar and blood pressure checked lately? Is it possible you could be dehydrated. Dizziness is a scary thing. I hope you feel better soon.

:hugs: thanks dear. i am very happy to be back here. love you all. how are you doing? :flower:


----------



## jessandaj

shefali83 said:


> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I had my miscarriage at the very beginning of this month, I'm hoping to get a bfp this month or next month ! Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust ! Sorry for all the losses
> 
> hello dear! welcome here! you will love this thread and the ladies out here :flower: everyone is very supportive. I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you heal up soon. thumps up for trying again asap :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you :) I'm nervous but I've been ready to have a baby for a very long time so even with the pain of my loss I can't imagine waiting even longer to even have a chance of getting pregnant.


----------



## wantnum2

shefali83 said:


> wantnum2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join. Hoping to get a bfp for November!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hello welcome here :flower:
> 
> baby dust to you :dust:
> 
> This is an awesome thread with awesome supportive ladies :thumbup:
> Please tell us about yourself :) We all would like to know more about you :)Click to expand...

Hey,

Well I just experienced a loss last week. Was a chemical. But am totally geared up for trying again. I have a DD who is 12 this year, so a massive age gap.

Nice to meet you all :flower:


----------



## wantnum2

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Shefali - :happydance: welcome back hun - glad you are feeling better:flower:
> 
> Want - :hi: and welcome to this lovely thread - I'm Garfie and I'm trying for one last baby I have two boys from a previous marriage and want a baby with my new hubby - I have had two m/c and my age some would say is against me - but hey I'm not giving up:winkwink: also got an appointment with the gynae tomorrow so lets see what words of wisdom come from that:flower:
> 
> Leather - Do you use FF for temping or are you just jotting it down - how can I stalk you?:haha:
> 
> Storked - Is this week moving week? how's kitty feeling a bit better I would think :happydance:
> 
> Runnergirl - Great news you have stopped :flower:
> 
> Baybee - Hope you're feeling better today hun :hugs:
> 
> Sirbaby - Hope it all goes well at the docs - can you share your experience with us if you don't mind as I'm curious and don't really understand:dohh:
> 
> Sweetz - Oysters are a luxury here - you get them in fancy restaurants and funny thing with two kids in tow we don't often go to them McDonalds or Pizza Hut is more like it:haha:
> 
> Never - Aw hun hope you are feeling more positive today too:flower:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies who are stalking :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - 5DPO - a slight temp drop still above the cover line (I'm pleased in a way) otherwise I think if it went much higher my head might fly off (like in the cartoons):haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi Garfie :flower:

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## shefali83

jessandaj said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I had my miscarriage at the very beginning of this month, I'm hoping to get a bfp this month or next month ! Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust ! Sorry for all the losses
> 
> hello dear! welcome here! you will love this thread and the ladies out here :flower: everyone is very supportive. I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you heal up soon. thumps up for trying again asap :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I'm nervous but I've been ready to have a baby for a very long time so even with the pain of my loss I can't imagine waiting even longer to even have a chance of getting pregnant.Click to expand...

i can totally understand. i started trying right away as well though it ended up as a chemical pg :shrug:


----------



## shefali83

wantnum2 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantnum2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join. Hoping to get a bfp for November!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hello welcome here :flower:
> 
> baby dust to you :dust:
> 
> This is an awesome thread with awesome supportive ladies :thumbup:
> Please tell us about yourself :) We all would like to know more about you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Well I just experienced a loss last week. Was a chemical. But am totally geared up for trying again. I have a DD who is 12 this year, so a massive age gap.
> 
> Nice to meet you all :flower:Click to expand...

i too had a chemical last cycle. hope we get our super sticky beans asap :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome to the new ladies! You found a great group of ladies here.

Sorry forgot what everyone else said...sorry.


----------



## jessandaj

shefali83 said:


> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I had my miscarriage at the very beginning of this month, I'm hoping to get a bfp this month or next month ! Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust ! Sorry for all the losses
> 
> hello dear! welcome here! you will love this thread and the ladies out here :flower: everyone is very supportive. I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you heal up soon. thumps up for trying again asap :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I'm nervous but I've been ready to have a baby for a very long time so even with the pain of my loss I can't imagine waiting even longer to even have a chance of getting pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> i can totally understand. i started trying right away as well though it ended up as a chemical pg :shrug:Click to expand...

Im sorry :( the pregnancy I lost was pretty much a chemical it feels like because I found out 2 days before my missed af then on my af due date I saw some punk then the next day I had started what was like a period bleed i only knew of my baby for a week but its still painful weather it's a day or a month


----------



## shefali83

jessandaj said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I had my miscarriage at the very beginning of this month, I'm hoping to get a bfp this month or next month ! Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust ! Sorry for all the losses
> 
> hello dear! welcome here! you will love this thread and the ladies out here :flower: everyone is very supportive. I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you heal up soon. thumps up for trying again asap :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I'm nervous but I've been ready to have a baby for a very long time so even with the pain of my loss I can't imagine waiting even longer to even have a chance of getting pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> i can totally understand. i started trying right away as well though it ended up as a chemical pg :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry :( the pregnancy I lost was pretty much a chemical it feels like because I found out 2 days before my missed af then on my af due date I saw some punk then the next day I had started what was like a period bleed i only knew of my baby for a week but its still painful weather it's a day or a monthClick to expand...

same happened with me :nope: its sucks to see it go!! fingers crossed for this month ! no more chemicals and no more MCs!!


----------



## Storked

Shefali, we missed you!! Glad to hear that you are doing better <3
Sending loads of :dust: your way and also, tell me more about your puppy :kiss:

Welcome, wantnum2! This is an awesome group of ladies so feel free to jump right in! I am so, so sorry for your loss :flower:

Garfie, moving week is next week though we may have to go down tomorrow to sign papers :)
Kitty is rowdy as ever but he appears to be healing so very thankful!
Have you had your school meeting yet? Throwing :dust: your way too! Remember, all it takes is once ;)

Runnergrl, oh no on bleeding! :hugs: to you.*

Sweetz, he must think you have as short a memory as he clearly does!

Leather, I have heard the same about O after DH! :dust: for you!

Jessandaj, so sorry for your loss dear :hugs:
Sending some :dust: your way!

Aspe, dizziness can be a preggo sign. How long until AF is due again? :hugs:
No testing date planned since I am still irregular :-/

Howdy to HisGrace! How are you feeling today? :)


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Storked! I'm good. What's going on with you?


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Ladies and New Ladies,
I'm so sorry for your lost and we are all here for you. I see we have a lot going on in here today.

Stork: I can still see that food in my head. I feel sorry for your DH, You&#8217;re going to have that poor man begging on his knees for some more of that lol. Thank you for trying to scare that evil af away but she is a bold lady as she showed up today. 

Garfie: I do not mind. I am an open book. I went to the doctor today to do a pregnancy test and start the IUI procedure. Since Af showed her face today we already knew that we didn&#8217;t conceive this month (no need for the pg test). So the Dr. was going to have me start clomid on cd 5 this cycle but dh was missing one blood test. Now we will have to wait until next cycle for our 1st IUI/clomid. This month we will try natural again fx.


----------



## Storked

SirBaby, that witch sure has nerve to show her face after I gave her a warning to beat it! Oh so sorry that you have to wait another cycle...or are you happy to have one more natural cycle? Throwing :dust: at you!

HisGrace, lazy Monday over here :D


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Garfie: I hope everything is going good for you in your tww. 
Hey she: Thanks for the positive feedback I appreciate it&#128512;!
Hey HisGrace: How are you feeling? Thanks for everything yeah it sucks when they change the moving in date&#128542;. But I will try to stay positive so I can help keep my DH hopes up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leather3280

AFM: above are the pics I took of my opk tests. I got positive on both the dollar tree test and target OV test on Sunday night(cd14) and than this morning my target test still positive but the dollar tree isn't. Let me know if you can see the tests clearly. 
Never: where you at gf? Hoping your day is beautiful.


----------



## Leather3280

Here are all the tests including this mornings.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leather3280

Storked: thanks so much! I love all the positive feedback!


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked do I need to go pregnant ninja on Sir's af too? Lol :ninja:

I am so weird but I just got excited over a milestone.....my tatas are BOTH leaking now! Ok, I know why would I get excited about this? I get excited bc it is just another confirmation my body is getting closer to when my baby is here. :happydance: ok sorry...yes I have issues lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, that is a great milestone! Can't wait to having leaking myself someday :D

Leather, tests look good!


----------



## Sweetz33

Just got my first baby package from a long time friend of the family. :) we grew up together so we are basically family. She sent me my nursery curtains and a soft front carrier! Yay! I love getting baby stuff heheheh sooooo tempted to hang curtains now rofl!


----------



## Sirbaby

Sweetz that Ninja is so funny. That is not weird you better work this pregnancy girl! Awww how nice of your friend.
One of the teachers where I work said "I need to go in the business of baby making with all the gifts my pregnant students receive" (Male teacher) lol. 

Leather: test looking real good.

NEVER: where are you? whats going on? :cry:


----------



## Leather3280

I'm still getting positive opks on the target brand, but the dollar tree ones aren't anymore since yesterday evening. What do y'all think should I believe that my LH surge has happened? Should I BD for one more night or wait til tmr? I'm not sure what day to count as "O"?


----------



## Sirbaby

shefali83 said:


> Hello my darlings :flower: i am back in action. feeling much better now :) Got a new pug puppy as well so its keeping me super busy and tired :winkwink: how is everyone doing? Hello and welcome to all the new(well not so new anymore :winkwink:) ladies :hi:
> I missed you all :hugs: I am expecting my af tomo or day after so will hopefully start ttc from this cycle but not the natural way. will do the inseminations with syringe as i am still sore to think of :sex: but nothing can stop me from ttc again :thumbup:
> Love u all :kiss:

Shef: Hey glad to hear the positive feedback on preseed. I'm using pre seed too. I haven't used it as instructed yet though. I used it 2 times just externally but I guess I better use it internal this cycle. Oh can you tell me about the insemination w/syringe? Is that IUI or something done at home? Baby dust to you.:happydance:


----------



## Sirbaby

wantnum2 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join. Hoping to get a bfp for November!
> 
> :dust:

Welcome, I noticed we are one day apart in our cycles :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Leather couldn't hurt to bd again:) :dust:


----------



## Leather3280

Sweetz: thanks i was thinking the same thing but just want to confirm it y'all hehe.


----------



## Aspe

Storked..really, dizziness could be a sign? As my cycles are irregular, I'll test at the end of the month if af don't show. However, I got a feeling she will show. Damn for irregularities...


----------



## lisalee1

Hi everyone!

Hope life is treating you all well. I tried to read as much as I could and remember as much. Will give it a shot. :)

Never- LOVE the pic! Such a beautiful pic. Sorry you had a bad day yesterday and hopefully today was better. How are you feeling symptoms-wise?

Welcome to the new ladies- Jessica and Runner. 

Runner- Sorry for the long bleeding. Like you, I hope you're back to ovulating in the next 10-14 days. 

BayBee- I see that everything is progressing well! 142 HB is GREAT!!!! Congrats! And Yay for the increased appetite! I'm still waiting on mine to kick up. 

HisGrace- Hope that everything is well. 

Aspe- Sorry that everything is so confusing right now. I hope that you get some kind of answers soon. I can understand that this is probably a stressful time, but it will get better. 

Sweetz- Congrats on becoming a mango! How are you feeling?

Storked- What have you been up to?

Bama- Glad that everything is progressing nicely. What are your symptoms now?

:hi: to Shefali and anyone I may have missed. 

AFM- I am loving the 2nd trimester! No problems here. I don't have any cravings and wonder if I will get any. Haven't gained much. 
Still working on my baby registry- just a few finishing touches. Has anyone else started working on theirs yet?


----------



## Sweetz33

Feeling good! Gender scan at 10:40 am!! :happydance: I'm so hyper right now hahah


----------



## BayBeeEm

Welcome JessandAj and Wantnum2! I am so sorry for your losses but you've come to the right place for support. 

Sweetz- sorry about your pain and the "wonderful" doctor. I hope things are going ok. Let us know how the doctor's appointment goes

Nevergivingup - sorry you weren't having a good day yesterday. Didn't see you here today ... I hope all is well and or getting better.

Storked - My favorite Houstonian! I logged in today halfway expecting to see some sexy dish to cater to my inner foodie. 

Shefalia - Welcome back. I really, really did miss you! So glad your back and back at it! 

Garfie - thanks for the refresher on your story! Sometimes I forget where we are coming from but hearing it all again makes me feel closer. 

HisGrace - Heeeeeeey! Thanks for noticing my blueberry day! I can't believe I will be two months next week! How are you? Are you all clear concerning the spotting?

AFM - The urge to sleep in increasing by the day. I am having never ending bloating. Yesterday I think I had a touch of MS hence the reason I wasn't feeling so great yesterday. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. Love to read your updates.


----------



## BayBeeEm

lisalee1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope life is treating you all well. I tried to read as much as I could and remember as much. Will give it a shot. :)
> 
> Never- LOVE the pic! Such a beautiful pic. Sorry you had a bad day yesterday and hopefully today was better. How are you feeling symptoms-wise?
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies- Jessica and Runner.
> 
> Runner- Sorry for the long bleeding. Like you, I hope you're back to ovulating in the next 10-14 days.
> 
> BayBee- I see that everything is progressing well! 142 HB is GREAT!!!! Congrats! And Yay for the increased appetite! I'm still waiting on mine to kick up.
> 
> HisGrace- Hope that everything is well.
> 
> Aspe- Sorry that everything is so confusing right now. I hope that you get some kind of answers soon. I can understand that this is probably a stressful time, but it will get better.
> 
> Sweetz- Congrats on becoming a mango! How are you feeling?
> 
> Storked- What have you been up to?
> 
> Bama- Glad that everything is progressing nicely. What are your symptoms now?
> 
> :hi: to Shefali and anyone I may have missed.
> 
> AFM- I am loving the 2nd trimester! No problems here. I don't have any cravings and wonder if I will get any. Haven't gained much.
> Still working on my baby registry- just a few finishing touches. Has anyone else started working on theirs yet?

Hi Lisalee! Been a while! Yay for a smooth second trimester. Are you expected to add much weight during the second trimester. My friend's doctor didn't start bothering her until the 3rd. Enjoy creating your registry. Put everything you're mind can conjure up!


----------



## Storked

SirBaby, what your colleague said was hilarious!

Leather, which OPKs do you think are more reliable? :flower:

Aspe, dizziness was actually one of my first signs of pregnancy. Weird huh? I am crossing everything that the witch stays away from ya!
Oh and I will start checking CP and CM again tomorrow :thumbup:

Lisa, glad to hear from you! Woot for second trimester love :happydance:
So glad you and baby are doing great!
I haven't been up to much but packing and all that other boring stuff :flower:

Sweetz, tell baby that they will get the stink eye if they don't cooperate tomorrow ;)

BayBeeEm, sorry to disappoint on the food but I will be making my own cream cheese mix tomorrow. Tomorrow is a sandwich day hehe.
Get as much sleep as you can for baby and enjoy every bit of it :) I doubt you are enjoying the bloat though :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Posting these for Sweetz as her comp is on the fritz! :D

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/BF805A4F-A6A2-4397-BAEC-BF8672DBE55F-3187-0000033DB933F0F0.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/F457CA9F-2D48-4CB9-8EEC-F4011D406EEA-3187-00000340A0950DBC.jpg

Sweetz, I still say girl just to be contrary ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe thanks Storked!! Stupid laptop...... My face looks pale bc no make-up...ewwww lol


----------



## Storked

Pale? Woman have you looked at me in a picture? ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! This is very pale for me....


----------



## Storked

Did your DH recognize you? Hehe!
My DH doesn't recognize me without blush. Silly men.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! No he recognized me....well I'm going to try and sleep.... <3 ya Storked! And yes.....you ladies are family so y'all know this will be the first place I post the news..well after I text my mom.... ;) GN!!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, I've had a few really poopy days (Hopefully, I'm over the worst now..)...I've tried my hardest to catch up, but there is so much activity going on, so I'll try my hardest to catch up.

Bethany: Argh! I didn't recognise it was you talking till last minute, I didn't recognise the monkey avatar! How are you doing? Did you find Ed Sheeran and have a listen to him? 

Lisa: Do not make me jealous! I am SO over this first trimester already! I'm DREAMING of the day I can understand how great you're feeling in second tri, but I feel like this feeling is never going to end!!!! So happy you're feeling so great though! What is a registry by the way?

Never: (Not sure if I've already commented)...That is the cutest bump (And the cutest maxi dress) I have seen!!!!!! Pregnancy definitely suits your body!!!! How's your little boy doing?

Sweetz: Is there still no update on the gender yet?! Love your updated bump piccie! I'm inclined to say girl...though am I saying that because of the pink vest top you're wearing?! 

BayBeeEm: Boo for pants preggo symptoms :( I'd like to say there's an end to the bloating, but at 11 weeks tomorrow it's still going strong for me!!! 

Runner: Hello, I don't think I've met you yet!!!!! Yay for the end of bleeding and hope ovulation zooms around for you, and you get that sticky BFP in no time xx

Shefali: Hey girl! Haven't seen you on here for a lonngg time now!!!!! Glad to read you're feeling better (And a new puppy addition to the family always helps!), and yay for starting TTC again!!!!!! Let's hope, after all your hard work, that you get that BFP really soon!xxxx

Fiona: Good luck today (I think it's today from what I read??) with your gynae appointment...I hope all goes well and you get lots of sympathy, help and support to help you successfully on your TTC journey...I didn't realise you had two boys already! How old are they now?xxx


----------



## lisalee1

LPJ- Sorry you're feeling icky. I TOTALLY understand how you feel. Ugh!!!!!!! I hope you all that disappears by the time you get to 2nd trim. Just hang in there. 2-3 more weeks!

Sweetz- Beautiful bump! That looks like how I'm carrying. I want to say girl just to be different too, but I'm thinking boy now based on the pics. Can't wait til your update later today! 

Storked- Packing is soooo boring and tedious. I totally understand. All my friends say just hire packers! I'm still looking for their donations for that one! :) When are you leaving?

BayBee- Thanks for your response. The Dr. hasn't said anything about my weight. But I was slightly underweight before I got pregnant. So in my mind, I know I need to gain at least 20 pounds. I'm trying, but I just don't have a big appetite! Yay to being a blueberry!

Hi Sirbaby!


----------



## Sweetz33

Leaving soon!! Will update when I get home!! :)


----------



## Aspe

Awwwhhhh...such nice pictures..thanks for sharing sweetz.. ( and storked) lol
Cant wait for your gender scan today :)

Storked..we'll start comparing again :) how long did your dizziness last when you had it as a sign? Mine only last two days :(


----------



## Leather3280

Hey storked: I think the dollar tree ones because I'm still getting positives from the target brand ones. But it's nice to have a couple different brands that way I could compare between the two.


----------



## runnergrl

Sweetz! hurry up! :haha:

I cant believe how many posts are on this thread ever day, I just cant keep up! Im still spotting... not enough to need anything more than a tampon so i still consider myself not bleeding.. I am going to wait to start using opk's till Friday though. no sense in using them if Im still spotting, right??


----------



## HisGrace

What time was Sweetz's appt? I don't remember but I'm ready to hear the news.


----------



## Sirbaby

Hi everyone
I think sweetz appt was at 10:40 a.m today. I want to hear too!! 
sweetz, where are yoou?

Never, how are you doing? I hope everthing is ok? really missing you over here girl. 

I'm praying we get some more bfp's in here soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

Immmmmm baaacccckkkkk lol

Our baby is......

*drum roll please*

A little boy :baby: 

:happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

jessandaj said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I had my miscarriage at the very beginning of this month, I'm hoping to get a bfp this month or next month ! Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust ! Sorry for all the losses
> 
> hello dear! welcome here! you will love this thread and the ladies out here :flower: everyone is very supportive. I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you heal up soon. thumps up for trying again asap :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I'm nervous but I've been ready to have a baby for a very long time so even with the pain of my loss I can't imagine waiting even longer to even have a chance of getting pregnant.Click to expand...




wantnum2 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantnum2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join. Hoping to get a bfp for November!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hello welcome here :flower:
> 
> baby dust to you :dust:
> 
> This is an awesome thread with awesome supportive ladies :thumbup:
> Please tell us about yourself :) We all would like to know more about you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Well I just experienced a loss last week. Was a chemical. But am totally geared up for trying again. I have a DD who is 12 this year, so a massive age gap.
> 
> Nice to meet you all :flower:Click to expand...




Sirbaby said:


> Hello Ladies and New Ladies,
> I'm so sorry for your lost and we are all here for you. I see we have a lot going on in here today.
> 
> Stork: I can still see that food in my head. I feel sorry for your DH, Youre going to have that poor man begging on his knees for some more of that lol. Thank you for trying to scare that evil af away but she is a bold lady as she showed up today.
> 
> Garfie: I do not mind. I am an open book. I went to the doctor today to do a pregnancy test and start the IUI procedure. Since Af showed her face today we already knew that we didnt conceive this month (no need for the pg test). So the Dr. was going to have me start clomid on cd 5 this cycle but dh was missing one blood test. Now we will have to wait until next cycle for our 1st IUI/clomid. This month we will try natural again fx.




Storked said:


> Posting these for Sweetz as her comp is on the fritz! :D
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/BF805A4F-A6A2-4397-BAEC-BF8672DBE55F-3187-0000033DB933F0F0.jpg
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/F457CA9F-2D48-4CB9-8EEC-F4011D406EEA-3187-00000340A0950DBC.jpg
> 
> Sweetz, I still say girl just to be contrary ;)




lisalee1 said:


> LPJ- Sorry you're feeling icky. I TOTALLY understand how you feel. Ugh!!!!!!! I hope you all that disappears by the time you get to 2nd trim. Just hang in there. 2-3 more weeks!
> 
> Sweetz- Beautiful bump! That looks like how I'm carrying. I want to say girl just to be different too, but I'm thinking boy now based on the pics. Can't wait til your update later today!
> 
> Storked- Packing is soooo boring and tedious. I totally understand. All my friends say just hire packers! I'm still looking for their donations for that one! :) When are you leaving?
> 
> BayBee- Thanks for your response. The Dr. hasn't said anything about my weight. But I was slightly underweight before I got pregnant. So in my mind, I know I need to gain at least 20 pounds. I'm trying, but I just don't have a big appetite! Yay to being a blueberry!
> 
> Hi Sirbaby!




runnergrl said:


> Sweetz! hurry up! :haha:
> 
> I cant believe how many posts are on this thread ever day, I just cant keep up! Im still spotting... not enough to need anything more than a tampon so i still consider myself not bleeding.. I am going to wait to start using opk's till Friday though. no sense in using them if Im still spotting, right??

HI LADIES!!!

WOWSERS,, my sloppiness again made me catch up on like 13 pages!!!! LOVING IT, my awesome CHATTY LADIES!!

Jessandaj and wantnum2: Hi ma'am and totally welcome to our awesome thread!! Sorry I'm welcoming late, but I'm sooo happy you both are going to be here with us!! Sorry ab your loss, we do know how that is, and we are def here to support you in every way ! We're def rooting for y'all and always will Bc no women deserves to feel that pain but it's a part of Gods plan....so don't worry you'll get your rainbow babies soon!!! GL and FX!! So what months are you both claiming for your BFP!!!

Leather: HI ma'am!! I am here, THANKS for being concerned!! You know I cant stay away to long!! And Oh EM Gee, those opks def were looking SWEEEEET!!! And as long as both lines show up you should be BD just enough but not to much....Bc it only takes one sperm!! My FX that you catch that egg!! And O Yea, I LOVE YOUR POST!!! They make me giggle, Bc it's def sooo innocent and sweet!!! So do not hold bk we want to hear!!! So are you officially in TWW yet? 

Sweetz: AHHHHHHHHHHHH YOUR PICTURES IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!! And you are working that pale Bc it shows your ethnicity which is very beautiful!! And your bump is Def CUTER THAN MINE!!! IM GUESSING A BOY, But I'm sure we will find out in a few!! FX!!!! And haha I'm telling you a body pillow and I haven't gotten one yet either, still tossing and turning at night! Ugh maybe I can virtually share yours if your DH gets you one first.

Sirbaby: Sorry ab AF showing, she is def unwelcomed, unfortunately she hadn't realized that yet!! But don't worry she'll be gone soon and you can get back to business!! And this time it's going to work!!! Positive thoughts shug!!

Stork: Drag...packing...sucks!! But it's best to get it done while AF is in town Bc when she leaves....*CENSORED** Holiday baby here we come!!! Are you still doing your shots or taking low dose aspirin? Tell kitty im sorry but at least he don't have to worry ab going on Maury now....Trying to figure out if he's the FATHER!! lol

BayBeeEm: Sorry ab your m/s trying to kick in....BUT EMBRACE IT MA'AM Bc it's truly a bitter sweet feeling!! And Yayy on increased appetite, That's always a good thing for pregos!! 

Lisalee: I'm sure your weight will balance out in the end when it counts! Just enjoy your pregnancy!! And Yayy for you for doing a registry, I haven't even thought ab one yet. My sloppiness is showing! And CONGRATS ON BEING HALFWAY DONE....20weeks!! Eeeekk!!

Lpjkp: 11 weeks...YAYYY you!!! Sorry ab your m/s. Hopefully it will cease in 2nd tri. but hey if it dosent....YOULL BE IN 2nd TRI!! That's a reward in itself!! So happy for you and your little one. And Thanks for the bump comment, it really makes me feel alot better ab my big boobs and waist.

Garfie: I hope your appt. Is going well, and they give you some answers or at least some enlightenment. It will work out, and you will get your rainbow baby!! FX positive thoughts which you already have and lots of prayers going up for you!! You're never to old to show God that you want a blessing called life!! Rooting for ya!! 

Runnergrl: Sorry ab the spotting still hanging around. Draggs! But don't worry the fact that it's lightening up is progress that it's ab to cease!! Head up chin up, it's almost over and you'll be rejoicing soon over your new BFP!!! Positive thoughts......and soon lots of BD!!!

HisGrace: how you doing ma'am?! Any m/s...did the boobs soreness come bk?

Aspe: Sorry ab you being in confuse cycle, I know how that is. Maybe you're PREGO!! I was dizzy alot. FX!!

SHEFALI: YOU'RE BK!!! AHHHH IM OVER THE MOON AGAIN!!! I so missed you and was so worried!! YAYYY for recovery and Yayy for insemination!! I love your drive, it's contagious!! You were def missed no questions!!! And to come bk in full force,, you are my TTC HERO!!

AFM: THANKS LADIES FOR ALL THE CONCERNS!!! It was just a misunderstanding btwn DH and I, nothing major and of course me being full of hormones...I was an emotional wreck. But we talked it out and agreed we will communicate more and he will wait on me hand and foot(lol, haven't gotten there yet but a girl can dream). So he's bk to being my earthly rock. We DTD yesterday...I had a tinge of blood, got kindve worried but woke up to my boy kicking at full force and evn now he's kicking so very reassuring! THANKING GOD!! Nothing to report. Won't be on as much Bc I have to study for a test on Fri. but will def be checking in!!

Love ya ladies and POSITIVE THOUGHTS!! DONT WORRY WE'll GET OUR TAKE HOME BABY SOON!! JUST BC WE HAVE MORE ON OUR PLATE DOSENT MEAN WE SHOULD GIVE UP....WE'RE TTCAL (TRYING TO CONCIEVE WOMEN AFTER A LOSS) After what we've gone through and still is, we can get through anything!!! HEAD UP CHIN UP AND PRAYERS GOING UP FOR OUR RAINBOW BABIES!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Immmmmm baaacccckkkkk lol
> 
> Our baby is......
> 
> *drum roll please*
> 
> A little boy :baby:
> 
> :happydance:


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I KNEW IT!!! CONGRATS SWEETZ!! I TOLD YOU YOUR BUMP WAS SIMILIAR TO MINE which hangs a bit lower!!! WELCOME TO THE BOY CLUB!!! Glad everything went great!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe Ty Mama Never!!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/C680C0B5-E76A-4D2A-B590-29258E8718FD-3850-000004531371B433.jpg

Hey ladies, leaving this for Sweetz! Out shopping with DH so will be back on lady to reply to every single one of you. <3
Love you guys!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ty Storked!! That is baby Xander waving to all his bnb "mamas" heheheh


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh yeah...duh....HB 138 (19 weeks 3 days) weight 11oz. (Approx.) they say in measuring around 20W2days. They won't move me up more bc they are saying it is most likely just a big baby as I have big babies. Hehe


----------



## Sirbaby

wow it is a beautiful day in here. :flower:

Moma never is back feeling better and sweety sweetz is back from her appt with her baby boy in tow!!:flower:
I'm so happy for you and I just had a feeling it was going to be a boy. Your pictures are beautiful!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: *


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: *


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD 9/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: Waiting to try :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Waiting to " O" :flower:

Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:

Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" :hugs:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" :hugs:

Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :kiss:


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh I AGREE SIRBABY, today is a beautiful day.....literally outside is fantasic!!! And THANKS STORK FOR HELPING WITH THE PICS!!! That U/S pic Sweetz is PRICELESS!!!!! and I def see him waving!! And either I need to eat more or my baby is smaller them everyones elses....grrrr. Well the U/S tech said he's measuring perfectly so no worries. But Sweetz he is already a handsome fellow!!! What did the DH say, since he wanted a girl...

Sirbaby: CAN'T WAIT FOR YOURS....ITS DEF COMING SOON!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Dh asked the tech if it can be stuck back in and become a girl.....he acted like he was joking but I felt soooo bad! He really wanted a girl. Then we got in a mini argument in the room waiting for my midwife over the name. I want it hyphenated....he hates that. Ugh.....men....lol oh and it will be hyphenated.....tough sh*t dear lol


----------



## runnergrl

Sweetz33 said:


> Immmmmm baaacccckkkkk lol
> 
> Our baby is......
> 
> *drum roll please*
> 
> A little boy :baby:
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats!!! I love baby boys&#128525;

I have some depressing news. I have to have a D&C tomorrow after all. There is some pesky tissue hanging around and they want to get it out!! At least after tomorrow ill know its over for good.


----------



## Leather3280

Never!::cry: Welcome back! I've missed you on here :hugs: I'm so glad you and :coffee:>(this means DH) lol are doing well. Hormones are such a pain in the butt they make me want to go :dohh: all the time. Well not now but two years ago it was like:growlmad:, than :shrug:,:wacko:,:cry:, etc, etc. 
I think I started my official tww yesterday, at least I think so, but the bbt won't tell me, I think, officially until tmr morning since it says it has to have three higher temps before they say ok&#128079;&#128077;&#9996;it's official :coffee: you ovulated. I'm not sure if any of you mamas can see my bbt chart on fertility friend, if not how can I put on here?

Sweetz: Oh congrats on the beautiful baby boy you will be having in a few more months. I'm so happy for you. 

AFM: well today I felt really restless and really warm(a bit sweaty). Was only wearing a long thin cotton nightgown, felt like taking it off but I was " as naked as jay bird" :blush:as some would say. Hehe. Lol. Also breasts are aching today but I'm not to sure if its normal for me or not. Haven't been keeping track that much. Nothing else to report.


----------



## Leather3280

Runner: I'm so sorry you have to have a d&c, especially since if I remember correctly you wanted it to happen naturally. At least I pray with this d&c everything will be out and than you can ttc again with any problems my fx for you and praying that it will happen exactly as you want it to happen( with Gods grace surrounding it all).


----------



## Leather3280

Oops hehe sorry meant to say without any problems.


----------



## Storked

Loren, I did listen to Ed Sheeran! A friend of mine from another thread posted a song of his- Small Bump. It was so good!
Sorry you are feeling poopy honey but it is for the BEST cause :flower:

Lisa, moving at the end of the month. And amen to donations for packers! Why pay for that when you can schlep your stuff and use that money for new furniture. Right? ;)

Aspe, my dizziness happened during the TWW before I got the BFP! So it could be a great sign! :dust: for you honey.

Leather, are you still BDing to be safe? :)

Runner, sounds like a great OPK plan! Now for the spotting to go!
Oh just read that you are having a D&C. Sorry honey as much as it sucks it will end the limbo a bit. :hugs:

Sweetz, Jannelley called it. She must be psychic right? :)
DH just doesn't want the hyphenated because he is possessive and wants baby to be all his :kiss:

Never, hey honey! I have stopped shots and baby aspirin this cycle just because I don't know how they will react with the fertility supplement my DH has me taking. But if I get my BFP the shots are coming back out ASAP!
Kitty has been a good baby today- I got a picture of him playing in his litter box. Silly kitty.
Glad you and the DH have mended everything. Communication is so important! You sound like you are in the same path, together every part of the way <3 and YAY for baby kicks!

SirBaby, hi lady!


----------



## Leather3280

:Hey storked: we bded yesterday and the night before. DH mentioned just yesterday that he'd be surprised if I didn't end up preggers this time since we did a lot of:sex::sex::sex: hehe. Lol. I think we're are going to take a break tonight. At least I think so.


----------



## Sweetz33

Never glad y'all worked things out. :happydance:

Storked yeah Jane did call it! Ty for uploading that picture for me. I put the "tallywacker shot" (as Jane put it lol) so if you can put that one I would love you forever.....even though I will love you forever even if you don't do it hehe And yes, he admitted he wanted his last name bc it's a boy and e family name blah blah blah....*sigh* men....

Runner....SS about the d&c. :( I know you wanted to do it naturally, but they don't hurt too bad and they knock you out. Lotsa luck your way doll.

Leather....all I can think of is cheesy porn music when it comes to you.....or that song "lets get it oooonnnnn.....ooh yeah...lets get it on!" Rofl! :dust:

AFM...my family is ecstatic! My older sister has a boy, but she has disowned all of us (she has alcohol/drug issues) so this is like a first grandson for them. I was adopted but still have a decent relationship with my birth mom....she is coming in dec area when my lease is up to help with the moving. My parents who raised me are picking up my daughter for her birthday (3/21) and bringing her down to meet her new brother. She is at her Dad's during school year, vacations with me...but it's his Christmas this year (bugger)....I'm trying to convince them both to come down here for Christmas. His family is here and NY...lord help me when my MIL comes down...that's all I gotta say. Haha!!


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz- IT'S A BOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! CONGRATS! Didn't I say that based on the way you were carrying, it was a boy? LOL! So happy for you.

Runner- Sorry you have to do the D&C. At least you will know it's over and you'll be on your way to recovery soon. 

Storked- I've been in and out of the thread and my memory is the WORST. Did you decide to move to Texas or Thailand? I totally agree with using the money for new furniture! 

Never- Glad things are back to normal. You need to get started on that registry!!!! Especially if you're like me and it takes you forever to make up your mind.


----------



## Aspe

Sweetz....yayyyyy!! A baby boy :) congratulations

Runner..so sorry to hear

Storked..how long did your dizziness last? Was it the whole tww? 

AFM... I am so hungry today. Omg. I eat and then I'm hungry again. I eat and then I'm hungry again. Grrrrr lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I thought it would be funny to put the OWTs to the test when it came to me...

Baking soda - correct
Ring on a string - wrong
Palms - wrong
Way tummy was situated -correct (low lying all in front)
Heartbeat - well...that was 100% wrong have always had a fast heart rate 
Cravings - Correct
Breast unevenness - wrong
Skin appearance - wrong
Cold feet - correct
Dad's weight - WRONG!! (But I think that is bc I have been too tired or sick to cook haha)
Morning Sickness - wrong!

There you have it ladies lol the only ones I'm taking as pure factual evidence is the baking soda and cravings. The low belly is simply bc I have had 4 pregnancies that progressed past 20 weeks lol your muscles are looser hehe

Hope you enjoyed my experimenting hehe


----------



## LuluBelle13

Hi All, 

I was just wondering how you long on average everyone waited to try again after their loss. Just found out yesterday that we lost the baby at 6weeks3days although I was about 9 weeks. I know it's up to us, and we'll see how long it takes my body to bounce back after the d&c, but I'm just trying to get a feel for how this might work. 

Glad to see that people get good news after this.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Sweetz:laugh2::laugh2::coolio::rofl::dance: hehe. I love that song my DH would love it if I sang that song to him one night. He's into role playing and I get a little or if I were to tell the truth a lot :blush: lol.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey lulu: I wanted to try right away but my hormones were so out of whack. I felt so sorry for my dear hubby having to put up with me during that time. It was just horrible. I would say just go by how you are feeling.


----------



## Sweetz33

I waited 2 months...but that was more my emotions then body.


----------



## lisalee1

Lulu- Sorry to hear about your recent loss. I hope your recovery is quick. I started TTC right away and got pregnant right away. So far, everything is going well.


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz - A BOY!!!! YAY! :happydance: 

Runnergrl - So sorry about the D&C. :hugs:

Lulu - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: We started trying right away, but my levels didn't go to zero until 3 months after so we were probably trying in vain. I miscarried naturally though so I'm not sure how my experience would have been different if I would have gone with a D&C. I hope everything works out in the timing that works best for you. :hugs:

Never - No m/s. My mom didn't have any either so I'm thinking I won't have it either. *knock on wood*


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: I enjoyed your test results!! But I still think the position of how you carry def have something to do with what you're having, Bc I'm carrying low. And DH dissapointed ab baby boy is def funny. Now he's going to have to deal with the Mamas boy if he feels like acting like a jerk when your boy gets older.

Lulu: Sorry ab your m/c. I def hope you recover soon, and that you find peace even sooner. Bc you will that BFP. It took me a month to get Prego after our D&C @ 12wks.

Runnergrl: Sorry ab you having to get a D&C, i truly wish and wanted it to be over so bad for you. But the D& C is not a bad thing, at least you know it'll be all out and starting over is alot sooner now. I tried to do mine naturally too but it wasn't going fast enough so I ended up D&C too. And it did give me some closure. I'll be praying for you tommorrow that everything goes well, and when you find strength please update us so we can know you're ok. Take it easy ma'am.

HisGrace: Both my friends didn't have m/s either so you may be one of the lucky ones!! FX!

Stork: I didn't know you were on fertility treatments. O Yayy so we're even closer to a BFP then we think huh!!

Leather: Yes ma'am those are all the emotions I am going through!! Glad to know I'm not trying to seek attention. And I have no idea how to do those charts...I tried over and over when I first started but it drove me crazy so I stop, I wish I could help you with it.....but at least you're almost in TWW!!! Your DH sounds like his keeping track too!!

AFM: I'm tired!!! I think I'm calling it a night.... Talk to y'all tommorrow lord willing. :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Sweetz33

I got back up now! Woohoooo!


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, we missed you!! Glad to hear that you are doing better <3
> Sending loads of :dust: your way and also, tell me more about your puppy :kiss:
> 
> Welcome, wantnum2! This is an awesome group of ladies so feel free to jump right in! I am so, so sorry for your loss :flower:
> 
> Garfie, moving week is next week though we may have to go down tomorrow to sign papers :)
> Kitty is rowdy as ever but he appears to be healing so very thankful!
> Have you had your school meeting yet? Throwing :dust: your way too! Remember, all it takes is once ;)
> 
> Runnergrl, oh no on bleeding! :hugs: to you.*
> 
> Sweetz, he must think you have as short a memory as he clearly does!
> 
> Leather, I have heard the same about O after DH! :dust: for you!
> 
> Jessandaj, so sorry for your loss dear :hugs:
> Sending some :dust: your way!
> 
> Aspe, dizziness can be a preggo sign. How long until AF is due again? :hugs:
> No testing date planned since I am still irregular :-/
> 
> Howdy to HisGrace! How are you feeling today? :)

:hugs::hugs: thanks sweetheart!! :kiss: I got a pug puppy. had a 10 month old lab already. both males.. so my hands are totally full rightnow.. they fight they play they drive me mad..LOL
BTW where are you in your cycle rightnow? :dust:


----------



## shefali83

Sirbaby said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my darlings :flower: i am back in action. feeling much better now :) Got a new pug puppy as well so its keeping me super busy and tired :winkwink: how is everyone doing? Hello and welcome to all the new(well not so new anymore :winkwink:) ladies :hi:
> I missed you all :hugs: I am expecting my af tomo or day after so will hopefully start ttc from this cycle but not the natural way. will do the inseminations with syringe as i am still sore to think of :sex: but nothing can stop me from ttc again :thumbup:
> Love u all :kiss:
> 
> Shef: Hey glad to hear the positive feedback on preseed. I'm using pre seed too. I haven't used it as instructed yet though. I used it 2 times just externally but I guess I better use it internal this cycle. Oh can you tell me about the insemination w/syringe? Is that IUI or something done at home? Baby dust to you.:happydance:Click to expand...

Preseed is great. i use it both internally and externally so in short a lot of it :dohh: but it surely has helped. 
Its not IUI its IVI (Intravaginal insemination). will insert the swimmers with the syringe at home everyday during my fertile days :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope life is treating you all well. I tried to read as much as I could and remember as much. Will give it a shot. :)
> 
> Never- LOVE the pic! Such a beautiful pic. Sorry you had a bad day yesterday and hopefully today was better. How are you feeling symptoms-wise?
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies- Jessica and Runner.
> 
> Runner- Sorry for the long bleeding. Like you, I hope you're back to ovulating in the next 10-14 days.
> 
> BayBee- I see that everything is progressing well! 142 HB is GREAT!!!! Congrats! And Yay for the increased appetite! I'm still waiting on mine to kick up.
> 
> HisGrace- Hope that everything is well.
> 
> Aspe- Sorry that everything is so confusing right now. I hope that you get some kind of answers soon. I can understand that this is probably a stressful time, but it will get better.
> 
> Sweetz- Congrats on becoming a mango! How are you feeling?
> 
> Storked- What have you been up to?
> 
> Bama- Glad that everything is progressing nicely. What are your symptoms now?
> 
> :hi: to Shefali and anyone I may have missed.
> 
> AFM- I am loving the 2nd trimester! No problems here. I don't have any cravings and wonder if I will get any. Haven't gained much.
> Still working on my baby registry- just a few finishing touches. Has anyone else started working on theirs yet?

:hi: hey dear how r u? :flower: 
Time flies.. cant believe 2nd trimester is already here!! wow.. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shefali83

BayBeeEm said:


> Welcome JessandAj and Wantnum2! I am so sorry for your losses but you've come to the right place for support.
> 
> Sweetz- sorry about your pain and the "wonderful" doctor. I hope things are going ok. Let us know how the doctor's appointment goes
> 
> Nevergivingup - sorry you weren't having a good day yesterday. Didn't see you here today ... I hope all is well and or getting better.
> 
> Storked - My favorite Houstonian! I logged in today halfway expecting to see some sexy dish to cater to my inner foodie.
> 
> Shefalia - Welcome back. I really, really did miss you! So glad your back and back at it!
> 
> Garfie - thanks for the refresher on your story! Sometimes I forget where we are coming from but hearing it all again makes me feel closer.
> 
> HisGrace - Heeeeeeey! Thanks for noticing my blueberry day! I can't believe I will be two months next week! How are you? Are you all clear concerning the spotting?
> 
> AFM - The urge to sleep in increasing by the day. I am having never ending bloating. Yesterday I think I had a touch of MS hence the reason I wasn't feeling so great yesterday. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. Love to read your updates.

missed you too.. i am so happy to be back here. u all are family now :hugs: :flower:


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, I've had a few really poopy days (Hopefully, I'm over the worst now..)...I've tried my hardest to catch up, but there is so much activity going on, so I'll try my hardest to catch up.
> 
> Bethany: Argh! I didn't recognise it was you talking till last minute, I didn't recognise the monkey avatar! How are you doing? Did you find Ed Sheeran and have a listen to him?
> 
> Lisa: Do not make me jealous! I am SO over this first trimester already! I'm DREAMING of the day I can understand how great you're feeling in second tri, but I feel like this feeling is never going to end!!!! So happy you're feeling so great though! What is a registry by the way?
> 
> Never: (Not sure if I've already commented)...That is the cutest bump (And the cutest maxi dress) I have seen!!!!!! Pregnancy definitely suits your body!!!! How's your little boy doing?
> 
> Sweetz: Is there still no update on the gender yet?! Love your updated bump piccie! I'm inclined to say girl...though am I saying that because of the pink vest top you're wearing?!
> 
> BayBeeEm: Boo for pants preggo symptoms :( I'd like to say there's an end to the bloating, but at 11 weeks tomorrow it's still going strong for me!!!
> 
> Runner: Hello, I don't think I've met you yet!!!!! Yay for the end of bleeding and hope ovulation zooms around for you, and you get that sticky BFP in no time xx
> 
> Shefali: Hey girl! Haven't seen you on here for a lonngg time now!!!!! Glad to read you're feeling better (And a new puppy addition to the family always helps!), and yay for starting TTC again!!!!!! Let's hope, after all your hard work, that you get that BFP really soon!xxxx
> 
> Fiona: Good luck today (I think it's today from what I read??) with your gynae appointment...I hope all goes well and you get lots of sympathy, help and support to help you successfully on your TTC journey...I didn't realise you had two boys already! How old are they now?xxx

thanks sweetie.. this yr has been a rollercoaster ride.. mmc then bartholin surgery then a chemical pg.. just waiting to get af so that i can start ttc again.. due to the chemical the cycle is messed up!


----------



## shefali83

Sweetz33 said:


> Immmmmm baaacccckkkkk lol
> 
> Our baby is......
> 
> *drum roll please*
> 
> A little boy :baby:
> 
> :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
ITS A BOY!!! so so happy for you!!! Your wish came true :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> Hello :) I had my miscarriage at the very beginning of this month, I'm hoping to get a bfp this month or next month ! Good luck to everyone and lots of babydust ! Sorry for all the losses
> 
> hello dear! welcome here! you will love this thread and the ladies out here :flower: everyone is very supportive. I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you heal up soon. thumps up for trying again asap :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I'm nervous but I've been ready to have a baby for a very long time so even with the pain of my loss I can't imagine waiting even longer to even have a chance of getting pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantnum2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantnum2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join. Hoping to get a bfp for November!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello welcome here :flower:
> 
> baby dust to you :dust:
> 
> This is an awesome thread with awesome supportive ladies :thumbup:
> Please tell us about yourself :) We all would like to know more about you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Well I just experienced a loss last week. Was a chemical. But am totally geared up for trying again. I have a DD who is 12 this year, so a massive age gap.
> 
> Nice to meet you all :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies and New Ladies,
> I'm so sorry for your lost and we are all here for you. I see we have a lot going on in here today.
> 
> Stork: I can still see that food in my head. I feel sorry for your DH, Youre going to have that poor man begging on his knees for some more of that lol. Thank you for trying to scare that evil af away but she is a bold lady as she showed up today.
> 
> Garfie: I do not mind. I am an open book. I went to the doctor today to do a pregnancy test and start the IUI procedure. Since Af showed her face today we already knew that we didnt conceive this month (no need for the pg test). So the Dr. was going to have me start clomid on cd 5 this cycle but dh was missing one blood test. Now we will have to wait until next cycle for our 1st IUI/clomid. This month we will try natural again fx.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Posting these for Sweetz as her comp is on the fritz! :D
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/BF805A4F-A6A2-4397-BAEC-BF8672DBE55F-3187-0000033DB933F0F0.jpg
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/F457CA9F-2D48-4CB9-8EEC-F4011D406EEA-3187-00000340A0950DBC.jpg
> 
> Sweetz, I still say girl just to be contrary ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> LPJ- Sorry you're feeling icky. I TOTALLY understand how you feel. Ugh!!!!!!! I hope you all that disappears by the time you get to 2nd trim. Just hang in there. 2-3 more weeks!
> 
> Sweetz- Beautiful bump! That looks like how I'm carrying. I want to say girl just to be different too, but I'm thinking boy now based on the pics. Can't wait til your update later today!
> 
> Storked- Packing is soooo boring and tedious. I totally understand. All my friends say just hire packers! I'm still looking for their donations for that one! :) When are you leaving?
> 
> BayBee- Thanks for your response. The Dr. hasn't said anything about my weight. But I was slightly underweight before I got pregnant. So in my mind, I know I need to gain at least 20 pounds. I'm trying, but I just don't have a big appetite! Yay to being a blueberry!
> 
> Hi Sirbaby!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz! hurry up! :haha:
> 
> I cant believe how many posts are on this thread ever day, I just cant keep up! Im still spotting... not enough to need anything more than a tampon so i still consider myself not bleeding.. I am going to wait to start using opk's till Friday though. no sense in using them if Im still spotting, right??Click to expand...
> 
> HI LADIES!!!
> 
> WOWSERS,, my sloppiness again made me catch up on like 13 pages!!!! LOVING IT, my awesome CHATTY LADIES!!
> 
> Jessandaj and wantnum2: Hi ma'am and totally welcome to our awesome thread!! Sorry I'm welcoming late, but I'm sooo happy you both are going to be here with us!! Sorry ab your loss, we do know how that is, and we are def here to support you in every way ! We're def rooting for y'all and always will Bc no women deserves to feel that pain but it's a part of Gods plan....so don't worry you'll get your rainbow babies soon!!! GL and FX!! So what months are you both claiming for your BFP!!!
> 
> Leather: HI ma'am!! I am here, THANKS for being concerned!! You know I cant stay away to long!! And Oh EM Gee, those opks def were looking SWEEEEET!!! And as long as both lines show up you should be BD just enough but not to much....Bc it only takes one sperm!! My FX that you catch that egg!! And O Yea, I LOVE YOUR POST!!! They make me giggle, Bc it's def sooo innocent and sweet!!! So do not hold bk we want to hear!!! So are you officially in TWW yet?
> 
> Sweetz: AHHHHHHHHHHHH YOUR PICTURES IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!! And you are working that pale Bc it shows your ethnicity which is very beautiful!! And your bump is Def CUTER THAN MINE!!! IM GUESSING A BOY, But I'm sure we will find out in a few!! FX!!!! And haha I'm telling you a body pillow and I haven't gotten one yet either, still tossing and turning at night! Ugh maybe I can virtually share yours if your DH gets you one first.
> 
> Sirbaby: Sorry ab AF showing, she is def unwelcomed, unfortunately she hadn't realized that yet!! But don't worry she'll be gone soon and you can get back to business!! And this time it's going to work!!! Positive thoughts shug!!
> 
> Stork: Drag...packing...sucks!! But it's best to get it done while AF is in town Bc when she leaves....*CENSORED** Holiday baby here we come!!! Are you still doing your shots or taking low dose aspirin? Tell kitty im sorry but at least he don't have to worry ab going on Maury now....Trying to figure out if he's the FATHER!! lol
> 
> BayBeeEm: Sorry ab your m/s trying to kick in....BUT EMBRACE IT MA'AM Bc it's truly a bitter sweet feeling!! And Yayy on increased appetite, That's always a good thing for pregos!!
> 
> Lisalee: I'm sure your weight will balance out in the end when it counts! Just enjoy your pregnancy!! And Yayy for you for doing a registry, I haven't even thought ab one yet. My sloppiness is showing! And CONGRATS ON BEING HALFWAY DONE....20weeks!! Eeeekk!!
> 
> Lpjkp: 11 weeks...YAYYY you!!! Sorry ab your m/s. Hopefully it will cease in 2nd tri. but hey if it dosent....YOULL BE IN 2nd TRI!! That's a reward in itself!! So happy for you and your little one. And Thanks for the bump comment, it really makes me feel alot better ab my big boobs and waist.
> 
> Garfie: I hope your appt. Is going well, and they give you some answers or at least some enlightenment. It will work out, and you will get your rainbow baby!! FX positive thoughts which you already have and lots of prayers going up for you!! You're never to old to show God that you want a blessing called life!! Rooting for ya!!
> 
> Runnergrl: Sorry ab the spotting still hanging around. Draggs! But don't worry the fact that it's lightening up is progress that it's ab to cease!! Head up chin up, it's almost over and you'll be rejoicing soon over your new BFP!!! Positive thoughts......and soon lots of BD!!!
> 
> HisGrace: how you doing ma'am?! Any m/s...did the boobs soreness come bk?
> 
> Aspe: Sorry ab you being in confuse cycle, I know how that is. Maybe you're PREGO!! I was dizzy alot. FX!!
> 
> SHEFALI: YOU'RE BK!!! AHHHH IM OVER THE MOON AGAIN!!! I so missed you and was so worried!! YAYYY for recovery and Yayy for insemination!! I love your drive, it's contagious!! You were def missed no questions!!! And to come bk in full force,, you are my TTC HERO!!
> 
> AFM: THANKS LADIES FOR ALL THE CONCERNS!!! It was just a misunderstanding btwn DH and I, nothing major and of course me being full of hormones...I was an emotional wreck. But we talked it out and agreed we will communicate more and he will wait on me hand and foot(lol, haven't gotten there yet but a girl can dream). So he's bk to being my earthly rock. We DTD yesterday...I had a tinge of blood, got kindve worried but woke up to my boy kicking at full force and evn now he's kicking so very reassuring! THANKING GOD!! Nothing to report. Won't be on as much Bc I have to study for a test on Fri. but will def be checking in!!
> 
> Love ya ladies and POSITIVE THOUGHTS!! DONT WORRY WE'll GET OUR TAKE HOME BABY SOON!! JUST BC WE HAVE MORE ON OUR PLATE DOSENT MEAN WE SHOULD GIVE UP....WE'RE TTCAL (TRYING TO CONCIEVE WOMEN AFTER A LOSS) After what we've gone through and still is, we can get through anything!!! HEAD UP CHIN UP AND PRAYERS GOING UP FOR OUR RAINBOW BABIES!!!Click to expand...

Thanks never.. its means a lot coming from you.. i cant wait for a take home baby now.. enough of mmc and chemicals.. will keep trying nomatter what.. all pains are sidelined now.. gotta make my dream come true.. thanks for encouraging me always... 
I hope your spotting is over. just take rest. could be the amazing :sex: you had :haha:


----------



## shefali83

runnergrl said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Immmmmm baaacccckkkkk lol
> 
> Our baby is......
> 
> *drum roll please*
> 
> A little boy :baby:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!! I love baby boys&#128525;
> 
> I have some depressing news. I have to have a D&C tomorrow after all. There is some pesky tissue hanging around and they want to get it out!! At least after tomorrow ill know its over for good.Click to expand...

oh thts bad :( cant they give you a pill to bring it out.. i am sure they know best though. hope u recover sooooooon dear :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

LuluBelle13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering how you long on average everyone waited to try again after their loss. Just found out yesterday that we lost the baby at 6weeks3days although I was about 9 weeks. I know it's up to us, and we'll see how long it takes my body to bounce back after the d&c, but I'm just trying to get a feel for how this might work.
> 
> Glad to see that people get good news after this.
> 
> Thanks for your input.

Hey :flower:
So sorry for your loss :hugs: i had a mmc which was induced medically. i started trying rightaway i.e from from my first ovulation but it ended in a chemical. u are more fertile after a mc they say. but after d&c the docs usually ask you to wait for 2-3 cycles i think. there are ladies here who have had d&c. i am sure they ll be able to guide you better.. good luck :dust:


----------



## shefali83

Hi to all ladies :flower: how r u all?

AFM: i am almost 2 days late. guess my cycle is messed up due to the surgery and then the chemical last month. so desperately waiting for af.. so ironical isnt it :( cant wait to ttc again!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

:happydance: congrats sweetz a baby boy - a mamas boy - no wonder DH is pissed you will have your very own protector, boys are awesome I have two so I should no:winkwink:

Storked - Glad Kitty is feeling better - I didn't realise either you were on meds I knew you were on aspirin for your blood what's the others:hugs:

Shefali - Sorry AF has gone MIA - I'm sure she will show her ugly face soon:hugs:

Never - Aw having a baby is soooooo stressful and sometimes the men just don't get it - I guess cause their not kept up on an evening needing the loo or are the ones with their head down the toilet:winkwink: glad you worked it out:flower: hope the spotting has stopped

Leather - How are you cycle buddy:flower:

Ok ladies will try and do more personals later but need to tell you how I got on yesterday:-

After waiting an hour (good old NHS) in a room full of pregnant mummies I finally got seen he took my history - examined my tummy, then did an internal oooooouuuuccccchhhhiiiiieeee if I thought my endo was gone oh my he certainly touched it:cry:

Anyway he gave me 3 options to help cure the endo, he was very good and seemed interested in my charts but his main concern was the pain so the 3 options were:-

1. Have another laproscopy (I've had 5) so could be dangerous and possible inconclusive as the endo could be to far up

2. Take some tablets to bring on the menapause for 6 months - no guarantee of fertility ever returning.

3. Hysterectomy - bye bye any chance of ever having a baby.

The doc knew my plans so he brought in a senior doc who went through these three options more thoroughly - so I did what any girl would do I cried :cry:

He then said upon my examination I was feeling tender so it is a possibility that my endo was stopping me get preg (for ladies that don't know these go hand in hand) the cure for a while - 9 months pregnancy! so because of this he was referring my to a Fertility Specialist obviously no guarantees and I may end up with one of the three options anyway:happydance:

So ladies I feel like I haven't been thrown on the scrap heap and today feel a lot lighter so not only hopefully I will get my endo under control I may also be in a better position to conceive:happydance:

6DPO today - temp dropped - slight bleed (but that could be from yesterdays poking) also had af type cramping this morning so guess I will just have to wait it out:flower:

In the meantime I have a lot to be grateful for my two lovely (most of the time) boys, a loving husband, a gorgeous home, my health (sort of) and my Avon (keeping me sane):happydance:

So I felt my meeting was positive but kinda last chance saloon:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Oh wow Garfie, what a rollercoaster day that was for you!!!! After reading the 3 options, I thought "oh noo.." and felt really sad for you, then my heart lifted so much to read that you've not been brushed aside and you've got the go ahead for a fertility specialist...you'll be in the best hands for the best pregnancy chances now, and that's absolutely fantastic! I'm so thrilled for you! It's also so fantastic that you've got such a wonderful hubbie, having such a fantastic loving family already can only make things more relaxing...you've got the perfect base to add to that family :) xx


----------



## garfie

Aw thanks LP - I gotta admit when he gave me them 3 options I felt doomed:cry: but then even though I have probably got a bit of a journey I feel happier today:flower: 

The strange bleed tiniest bit has now stopped so must be from his poking:haha:

How's your pregnancy going - sorry you may have said I don't manage to get on here as often as I would like but I still try and stalk:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

Heading back for D&C now. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ladies. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Runner - Aw hun good luck BIG hugs :flower: see you later:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

Shefali- Isn't it crazy that the ONE time you want AF to come on time, it doesn't show??? Hopefully it'll be soon so you can get it over with. Do you plan to start TTC this cycle? :hugs:

Garfie- It's wonderful that your doctors are taking your desire to conceive seriously and they're referring you to a fertility specialist. I wonder if IUI could bypass the issues that endo is giving you. Do you know? Either way, I know you're happy to finally have some real options. You mentioned a slight bleed after the examination. Do you have this issue with sex and the insertion of tampons (if you use them)? If that's too personal, you DON'T have to answer that last question. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Lisalee - :haha: to personal what is to personal here - sometimes during sex I have a bit of pain but nothing like yesterday :cry: Never have problems with tampons.

Not sure about IUI is that not on the NHS - it's my age you see and the fact I already have two children which would (I suppose rightly so) stop me from getting funding. So I am being referred as I have endo which is causing pain and as a by line stopping me from possibly conceiving:cry:

Look at you how far on you are :happydance: how are you feeling today.

:hugs:

X


----------



## HisGrace

Garfie - Wow what a day you had. I'm so happy they are sending you to a fertility specialist. I hope everything works out for you.

BayBeeEm - My spotting has been gone for about a week now! :happydance:


----------



## Leather3280

Good morning all! Anybody else feel like they need a :coffee: 

Hey Garfie: I was sad as well when I read the three options they have you. But so over the moon for you that your staying positive. Right now I'm like thinking "wow Garfie is very strong :img: I would be like :cry: like a :baby: if that were me, but than I'm not very strong mentally, I'm much stronger physically. I'm so encouraged by you my cycle buddy that you are such a positive person. For me it's very awesome to be in contact with like you:flower: 

Ok so I'm officially in my tww, today is 3 DPO for me so will see what happens in the next few days to a week from now. 

Anyone have symptoms this early, if you did what were they, if not when did you start having symptoms. 

Hey Sheeee: is it still possible you could be prego or do you think this month is out for you, my f are definitely x for you. 

AFM: Well again today I was really warm(as in sweating) this morning. The only two differences are that I was actually not as "naked as a jay bird" under my night gown and my temp. was the highest this morning than it has been this whole cycle like yesterday was third highest at 97.45 and today the highest at 98.12.


----------



## Aspe

Leather..when are you testing?

I don't even know if I ovulated yet :( cervix don't seem closed, so :(


----------



## Leather3280

Hey aspe: not sure if I will:test: It all depends on how I feel and what my temps are. The reason for that is because a lot over the years and was disappointed with all the :bfn:s. So I hope not to test unless I'm late or feeling horrible.


----------



## Leather3280

I mean I tested a lot over the years only to get a bfn.


----------



## Aspe

I hear you.. Fingers crossed for you though :)


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, here are the others for you!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/F921ABC5-30A6-41B3-99AF-034E986CD663-5934-000005A3FF798AD8.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/766C4B06-982C-4F12-9684-F8D54723037B-5934-000005A4073F89D5.jpg

Your hubby hasn't figured out how unchangeable you are yet? :)

Lisa, he will be trained in Houston for a year and then we are relocating overseas :) we still plan to go to Bangkok this April because he cannot miss Songkran. How are you and baby doing? :flower:

Aspe, not sure about how long the dizziness lasted. But I noticed it and it was unusual. Was also highly emotional! And yay food! What are you grazing on lol?

Lulu, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:*
I tried the first cycle after my D&C but I have to say that my body still hasn't normalized yet. My D&C was in May. :flower:

Never, not real fertility treatments, just some fertility supplements my husband bought after the last cycle fail- he is taking some too!

Shefali, I hope those puppies give you lots of snuggles! Are you taking a ton of photos and spoiling them? :)
CD8 here. Are you excited about IVI? Sex is so much work and with it hurting you this may be best :hugs:
I'll let AF know that you are ready for her to make an appearance!

Fiona, I was also taking lovenox injections but have quit everything but the fertility blend my husband got, for now. And honestly I am tired of taking blood thinners and then getting AF. Blood gushes out of me for days. Miserable.
Oh no on your appt! How soon will you see the fertility specialist? Hopefully you can conceive soon :hugs:

Loren, you are awesome lady. How are you?

Runnergrl, it will be over before you know it. :hugs: honey!

HisGrace, keep knocking on wood. May happen yet ;)

Leather, hurray for TWW! It sucks lol. Don't drive yourself crazy :)


----------



## Sweetz33

My DH is a dork....lol Ty for posting the pics Storked! I got 7 pictures total and DH taped the ultrasound. I will say this....I went to him nicely and asked him to kill a spider and clean the litter box...he immediately left his man cave and did it....whaaaaaaaattttt?!?!?!? I'm still in shock lol


----------



## runnergrl

just a quick update as im supposed to be resting:) everything went as expected-D&C done. Just recovering now. Glad to be done and ready to move on.. Ill be dreaming about my future baby tonight and loving on my son like crazy. He is so special to me. I really am blessed:) thank you all. 
and night night;)


----------



## Sweetz33

So happy things went well <3 glad you are ok!! Get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## Sirbaby

Runner girl happy to know everything is done now. Get some rest and I'll be praying for a speedy recovery.

Garfie: I love your positivity, I know The Lord has a plan for you. I am happy that you will be able to talk with RE now.


----------



## lisalee1

Runner- Glad it's over for you too. Take it easy for the next few days. 

Storked & Garfie- I am feeling good. No complaints here! Trying to mentally force myself up from the couch so I can fix my dinner. I need a chef!

Storked- Thanks for the update. At least I don't feel THAT bad. I had the state and country correct, right? :)

Garfie- I think IUI is where they take the sperm and insert it directly where it needs to go. I've never looked it up, just heard about it. So you might want to double-check what I'm saying. It's supposed to bypass the regular journey that the sperm has to take so it's good if you have issues with cervical mucus. I think Shefali said she was doing her own version of insemination this month. 

Hi Leather and others!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, what magic did you use?! I have to nag my DH to change the litter box...and I still end up doing it. Ugh!

Runner, glad the D&C is behind you. Tale it easy :hugs:

SirBaby, HI!

Lisa, you got it! And lay on the couch as long as you want- you are growing a person :flower:


----------



## Tybabydreams

Hello ladies,
I've just found this forum, & I couldn't be happier! This is just the group I need, I've been reading posts (still have a long way 2 go 2 catch up!)- but I feel like u all understand where i'm coming from:thumbup:
Ok, my story: In Feb of 2009, I found out I was prego, & it was the happiest, scariest, most wonderful feeling. I was in graduate school at the time, & my DH (then just my bf) & I weren't even thinking about kids or starting a family.
Well, the happy feeling only lasted a week, the next week, I began having intense abdominal pains. And long story short, I ended up in the ER, was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy, went into emergency surgery, & they took my littlr angel & one of my fallopian tubes. :cry:
Fast forward to now, DH & I ready to try now! I'm so happy, but also scared to death! I don't want to go through losing another angel- it was sooooo hard the first time, u never forget, u cope, & I am praying that we have a better time yhis time trying to conceive :happydance:
So I just want to say thanks to u ladies who post here! You've given me strength, & I LOVE the positive attitude of this thread! I'm so glad I found this thread, I feel like I can share with u all, & that's such a great stress reliever to me, since i'm terrified & excited to try again.
We're aiming for a BFP in November or December, & I take it as a sign of good luck that I found this forum!

Sorry for the novel, just excited:happydance:


----------



## lamb27

hello :) we are very trying..found out 3 weeks i go had miscarried but trying again already xx


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Garfie: I did a little reading on laparoscopy and IUI and wanted to share. 
First off, 
IUI is a fertility treatment that uses a catheter to place a number of washed sperm directly into the uterus. The goal of IUI is to increase the number of sperm that reach the fallopian tubes and subsequently increase the chance of fertilization. This is what my RE recommended for me because of my husbands low motility. My doctor also recommended that I have a lap done to see if I have scarred tissue or endometriosis but I have decided to hold of on the surgery and try a few rounds of IUI first.

Some people would highly recommend laparoscopy first before IUI. I think the reason is because it could be a waste of money to do the IUI and it fails because of endometriosis that needs to be treated (I think). I am praying for you because I know the LORD has a plan for you. Keep being positive and keep us updated. I also read that some ladies fall pregnant post laparoscopy alone. 

Laparoscopy, IUI , and IVF are some things to look into. I also believe even when we are told our options are limited there is the Lord and he makes all things possible. I wouldn't be surprised if you get a natural :BFP: in the middle of trying to weigh your options. 


Hi StorK!


----------



## Sirbaby

Tybabydreams said:


> Hello ladies,
> I've just found this forum, & I couldn't be happier! This is just the group I need, I've been reading posts (still have a long way 2 go 2 catch up!)- but I feel like u all understand where i'm coming from:thumbup:
> Ok, my story: In Feb of 2009, I found out I was prego, & it was the happiest, scariest, most wonderful feeling. I was in graduate school at the time, & my DH (then just my bf) & I weren't even thinking about kids or starting a family.
> Well, the happy feeling only lasted a week, the next week, I began having intense abdominal pains. And long story short, I ended up in the ER, was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy, went into emergency surgery, & they took my littlr angel & one of my fallopian tubes. :cry:
> Fast forward to now, DH & I ready to try now! I'm so happy, but also scared to death! I don't want to go through losing another angel- it was sooooo hard the first time, u never forget, u cope, & I am praying that we have a better time yhis time trying to conceive :happydance:
> So I just want to say thanks to u ladies who post here! You've given me strength, & I LOVE the positive attitude of this thread! I'm so glad I found this thread, I feel like I can share with u all, & that's such a great stress reliever to me, since i'm terrified & excited to try again.
> We're aiming for a BFP in November or December, & I take it as a sign of good luck that I found this forum!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, just excited:happydance:


Hello Tybaby, Welcome Hun! this is a great group you have found. I just love being apart of this group. I do not know where I would be mentally/emotionally with the support. I am so sorry for you lost. Your rainbow baby will come in due time. :flower:


----------



## Sirbaby

lamb27 said:


> hello :) we are very trying..found out 3 weeks i go had miscarried but trying again already xx

HELLO :flower: sorry about your lost and :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi lamb & baby dreams! Welcome! I am Sweetz.....the local nutcase and gooberbutt hehe I keep everyone laughing with the help of my partner in crime Storked!! I often make up my own words too............remember "bimple" ladies:haha: you have found the best thread in this forum IMHO. :happydance:

I want to say something on a personal level to you baby...as I already feel a connection of sorts to you....weird huh? :winkwink: I wanted to let you know that I have only one ovary that works correctly making it very hard to conceive. It made me have extremely irregular periods. Sometimes I only bled for 2 days....then a few months would pass like this then BAM! A 6 days of very heavy (and painful) flow. Last year my DH and I conceived, even though docs said not possible. We were stoked! Only to be disappointed to find out I lost him/her at 8 weeks gestation, but found out 2 weeks later when I was developing a horrible rash all over my body. Since there was no bleeding, we never thought miscarriage...but the rash was from blood poisoning....my angel was poisoning my blood! Eeek! I was rushed to emergency d&c. What is my reasoning in telling you this? Just bc our "parts" are missing/malfunctioning doesn't mean conception is not possible. :flower: I am now almost 5 months prego with a happy and healthy baby boy. :cloud9: my only advice to you is don't get frustrated if it doesn't happen right away (this goes for all the ladies too). It took us 10 months...and for some it takes longer. I just KNOW you were led here for a reason!!

Ok ladies sorry a out that novel hehe....

AFM....new property management inspector coming tomorrow...so of course my OCD went nuts and cleaned the house again...even though it was already clean. Haha! Omg I hate strangers in my house....I hope I can keep my hormones in check *giggles* oh and you guessed it...insomnia.....AGAIN!!!! :haha: ugh why when I need :sleep: I can't :sleep: ?!?!?! :growlmad:


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked...I educated him on the dangers of me changing it......and it was the day we found out Xander was a Xander not an Abigail hehehe


----------



## lpjkp

Those piccies are so awesome Sweetz! I could look at ultrasound scans all day! Bet you're on cloud 9 right now!

I'm doing well Bethany and Fiona! I had a good day yesterday ad finally managed to get some of my uni project done finally! I've got to do 10,000 words and read 100 scientific papers by 1st dec....so far I've read 7 papers and written 700 words...epic fail!

So relieved to hear everything went as ok as it could go runner...you have plenty of rest and cuddles with your little one and I wish you a speedy and strong recovery xxxxx


----------



## lpjkp

Hello to the new ladies :) each and every lady is fantastic in this thread and will give you all the support you need....so sorry to hear about your losses, but love Sweetz story...it IS possible to conceive again, and it will happen to us all when the time is right, whether that takes a week or a little longer xxxxxx

Oh gosh, would love to do more personals but I'm starting to feel rather bluergh :( oh gosh,I'm so ready for this sickness to leave already!)

Love to all you lovely ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## runnergrl

Thank you storked and lpjkp and anyone else I may have missed for keeping me in your thoughts:) Sweetz, you are too funny:haha: Love your story. I too, have only one properly functioning ovary.. I had a cyst rupture when I was about 20 in college. I collapsed in the middle of the street and had to be rushed to the ER. I was at a track meet as I competed in college.. It was awful. I had to have surgety to remove the cyst, and it left scar tissue and that ovary only works some of the time (hence my sometimes 30, somtimes 58 day cycles). We were elated when we got pregnant with my son after 9 months of trying, and with Ella (my angel) it happend on our first try! I hope it doesnt take too long this time round, but I wont actively be "trying" until I get my cycle back. We will be intimate, and if it happens, it does, but no OPK's or temping till the witch shows up:flower:


----------



## Storked

Tybaby, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:
This is a great group of women! You will be loved and supported so jump right in :)
Throwing :dust: at you lady! Hope that BFP comes to you soon :kiss:

Hey Lamb! *waves* for a moment I wondered why everyone was welcoming you but realized you are new to this thread and I had talked to you on the other. So welcome! :)

SirBaby, excited for when you get to do IUI though you may still get pregnant this cycle :dust: !

Sweetz, I always love it when you share your story <3 always inspiring!
And bimple is the best word ever ;)
No go get some rest after all that cleaning! :D

Loren, you are much closer to getting your uni project done now than you were. Positive thoughts :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

runnergrl said:


> Thank you storked and lpjkp and anyone else I may have missed for keeping me in your thoughts:) Sweetz, you are too funny:haha: Love your story. I too, have only one properly functioning ovary.. I had a cyst rupture when I was about 20 in college. I collapsed in the middle of the street and had to be rushed to the ER. I was at a track meet as I competed in college.. It was awful. I had to have surgety to remove the cyst, and it left scar tissue and that ovary only works some of the time (hence my sometimes 30, somtimes 58 day cycles). We were elated when we got pregnant with my son after 9 months of trying, and with Ella (my angel) it happend on our first try! I hope it doesnt take too long this time round, but I wont actively be "trying" until I get my cycle back. We will be intimate, and if it happens, it does, but no OPK's or temping till the witch shows up:flower:

Good plan runner! Take it easy for sure :flower:
How are you feeling today sweetie?


----------



## nevergivingup

Tybabydreams said:


> Hello ladies,
> I've just found this forum, & I couldn't be happier! This is just the group I need, I've been reading posts (still have a long way 2 go 2 catch up!)- but I feel like u all understand where i'm coming from:thumbup:
> Ok, my story: In Feb of 2009, I found out I was prego, & it was the happiest, scariest, most wonderful feeling. I was in graduate school at the time, & my DH (then just my bf) & I weren't even thinking about kids or starting a family.
> Well, the happy feeling only lasted a week, the next week, I began having intense abdominal pains. And long story short, I ended up in the ER, was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy, went into emergency surgery, & they took my littlr angel & one of my fallopian tubes. :cry:
> Fast forward to now, DH & I ready to try now! I'm so happy, but also scared to death! I don't want to go through losing another angel- it was sooooo hard the first time, u never forget, u cope, & I am praying that we have a better time yhis time trying to conceive :happydance:
> So I just want to say thanks to u ladies who post here! You've given me strength, & I LOVE the positive attitude of this thread! I'm so glad I found this thread, I feel like I can share with u all, & that's such a great stress reliever to me, since i'm terrified & excited to try again.
> We're aiming for a BFP in November or December, & I take it as a sign of good luck that I found this forum!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, just excited:happydance:




lamb27 said:


> hello :) we are very trying..found out 3 weeks i go had miscarried but trying again already xx


Hi ladies!! 

Tybabydreams....OH EM GEE!!! I THINK I LOVE YOU YOU ALREADY!!! I LOVE YOUR ATTITUDE YOU DEF BELONG HERE!!! Sorry ab your loss, we ladies def know how it feels to have loss a blessing. But I believe it's Gods will and he promises us that if you believe in him you'll be a mother of many. Don't give up. I hope you stay and go on this journey with us Bc we will def root you on and give you all the support we can Bc we're all going to get our take home baby one day soon!! Head Up, Chin up!! Your Nov. /Dec. baby is coming, gotto believe it!!

Lamb27: Sorry ab your loss ma'am. 3 wks ago is still fresh but love your attitude of trying again. Go for what you want Bc you deserve it!!

Garfie: Those 3 options are not as bad as they sound or seem. You still have a chance at conceiving!! Your only option wasn't a hysterectomy, so we(I mean you and DH) still have time. My Aunt has Endo and it bothers her often but she refuses to get anything done to stop her from conceiving Bc we believe God is the planner of your future not man, and miracles can and will happen, and to get the chance to see a RE or to even get three options instead of one is a miracle in itself. Count it all joy and don't worry or cry ab what you have no control over, God made you perfect in his image. Dry those tears ma'am Bc we're (I mean you) going to get our BFP soon enough, dobt give up on yourself!!! Love ya ma'am :hugs: more then you'll ever know!

Sweetz: Awe more U/S pics!! I am so enjoying those, HI XANDER!!! and I love your story you wrote for Tybabydreams....that made me smile so Bc we sonetimes forget it's ok to Try for longer then others. Our bodies work differently. It may take someone longer then it took another but that's ok, Bc all that matters Is you're trying and one day it will pay off. Love ya Sweetz for that!!!

Runnergrl: Glad to hear your D&C is over and you're recovering... it's def a out of body experience of walking in there and it happening so fast and boom it's over. But you'll be ok, lots of rest for your mind and body. Abd you'll be bk in the game in no time. I love your plan of no opks or tempting Bc that plan worked for me, so I'm claiming with my FX that it will work for you despite your condition...Bc it worked twice already:hugs:

Lpjkp: Your post made me giggle ab the epic fail....it def makes you feel better ab doing horrible on it when you accept it. At least it does for me....I'll tell myself I'll do better next time SERIOUSLY!!! lol! And Happy Lime Day!!! Sorry ab your m/s but it sounds bitter sweet....Enjoy!!

Stork: Moving to Bangkok in one year...OH EM GEE....You're def going to forget ab us!! I hope you know it's closer then you think! And Fertility supplements sounds safe and way cheaper then the injections...smart girl you!! I need to tell my sister about those...did you have to get checked e.g. Your blood or anything B4 taking them. Where do you but them from?

Sirbaby: I loved your post to Garfie: you are def a sweetheart!!! We need that when going through this journey!!

Aspe: Hello ma'am.

Shefali: I totally meant it! And ooooo now I'm even more excited ab your inseminations!!! You'll have that BFP in no time!!

Lisalee: Hello ma'am...and your baby is a cantaloupe!! GO YOU!!!

Leather: YAYYY 2WW!!! O I'm SOO happy you're in it now try to stay sane! And yes ma'am, I had night sweats, insomnia and a bit of cramping!! So def all good signs!!

HisGrace: You're moving along ma'am!! You'll be in 2nd in no time...are you counting the days?

BayBeeEm; Hello ma'am, hope you and the baby is doing great!!

Hopestruck: Hope everything is still going great!! Can't wait to hear your BFP....Turkey baby.....

BamaGurl: Hello ma'am I know you're busy...but remember to rest sometimes too!

Hello to our new ladies and def welcome...hope you all go on this "AWESOME" Journey with us!

Hi to anyone I may have missed def not intentional!

AFM: Well kindve sad...DH went bk on the road to work...and now I'm by myself again and this time he's working 7 days so he won't even be here on wknds,:cry: but he has to do what he has to do. So when I'm finished with all my school stuff I will be traveling up there (5 1/2hrs away)to see him. Oabn(On a better note) I'm enjoying my boy daily kicks and Turkey day(Thanksgiving) is almost here for some of us...I think!!! So ready to eat with my family!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: *


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: *


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: Waiting to try :flower: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Waiting to " O" :coffee:

Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:

Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" :coffee:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## garfie

Need prayers ladies for my friend on the other forum - remember the one I told you about who was spotting well she stopped spotting - Great news and had her HCG levels checked 3000 (is about 5 weeks) so great news except they couldn't see anything on scan :cry:

So have been texting her every day and trying to keep her calm (her first ever BFP in nearly 9 years) anyway she went for another HCG test and scan today - they saw two babies - 1 in her ovary fetal pole and everything :cry: and something in her uterus (not sure if it's a cyst) or a non viable pregnancy. She was admitted to hospital this morning and the last text I got was at dinner time saying she was scared.

They are still waiting for bloods to come back to then decide whether to operate or give her an injection:cry:

I am feeling so helpless for her I just don't know what to say to her I am trying to be there for her and I wish I lived closer - but we live at opposite ends of the country.

So please all you ladies who pray say an extra one for my friend and give her the strength to get through this journey. I am crying as I write this so I cannot even begin to imagine how she must be feeling it kind of puts my problems in perspective:flower:

Love you all will try and get on later

:hugs:

X


----------



## Leather3280

Hello ladies! Good morning!&#128512; 

Welcome to the new ladies I have my fx for you and my prayers are with you as we'll. 

Hey Never: I always miss you when you aren't on here. Thanks for the cheering never. 

AFM: I felt very warm again this morning at 4:30 this morning and got up to pee. After I woke up and tried to go back to sleep the heat disappeared but i still couldn't go back to sleep for at least for a half an hour. The urine (I think anyway couldn't be to sure):shrug:smells different to me, was also quite nauseous at around 10pm last night( could be because of the metformin though I suppose). I actually took a short nap on Tuesday afternoon ( don't usually take naps since I normally don't sleep very well at night and it makes it even harder for me if i take a nap. The funny thing is when I woke up from my nap my dogs head was right in front of me, he was staring at me. It was pretty interesting to wake up to that hehe. I must not have not slept very long because if I did I would be pretty groggy and I would have freaked out seeing him like that. Lol. I also ended up taking a nap around 3pm yesterday but was a couple hour nap so woke up a little out of it. Actually been having a lot of diarrhea lately and when I think I'm having gas I think better of it because it could be one of those oozing fluffs, which would not be good when a persons in bed. Hehe. Ok I think that's it for for now. 
God bless ladies and have a wonderfully beautiful day.


----------



## Leather3280

Oh Garfie: :cry:I'm so so so so sorry for your friend!:hugs:
I will definitely be praying for your friend! 

Hey Never: I meant to say "thanks for the cheering Never!&#128516;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## garfie

Ok while I'm waiting for my friend to text (the one in hospital)

Leather - Wow those symptoms sound good:happydance: how many dpo are you now.

Never - Sorry you're so sad I know what it's like when the men work away I was engaged to a soldier (not my mean xhubby) but a lovely guy - but we were just to young:haha:

Afternoon new ladies - welcome to this lovely POSITIVE thread in here you will find lots of different personalities and women who have been through so many different personal experiences - so remember ladies nothing is TMI we have either done it, had it, ate it etc you get the picture:winkwink:

Sweetz - Hi Xander we are all your BNB aunties - and we can't wait to see more pics of you as you grow in mummys tummy:happydance:

Runner - Hope you are feeling a little bit better physically - emotionally was the one that took the longest for me BIG :hugs:

LP - A lime -:happydance::happydance: so sorry you are still feeling bleurgh but it's for a good cause:winkwink:

Storked - Hello lady how are you today - finished that packing yet:winkwink:

Sirbaby - Thanks hun - that was one thing I thought about IUI when I told hubby he said oh no I'll be redundant you won't need me once Ive handed over my pot :haha: silly man of course I will still need him a pot can't cuddle me:flower:

Aspe - Any news hun :flower:

Ok ladies I interrupt these personals to bring good news about my friend - she was all ready to be wheeled into theatre for the op when one of the sisters on the ward stopped it and demanded a rescan by the head person. She got this as her numbers had more than doubled and her prog levels were high. It turns out that the baby in the ovary was a fluid filled cyst and the one in the uterus did have a fetal pole after all so she is pregnant after all :happydance::happydance:

I am sooooooooooooooooo happy right now :happydance::happydance:

Sheff - Are you doing these inseminations by yourself or under the care of a Doc?:hugs:

To all the other pregnant ladies :happydance: hope you are all feeling great:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Ha ha I'm so excited about my friend I forgot my update:

8DPO - well below the coverline - so the witch is on her way:cry: but what great news about my friend :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lamb27

thanks everyone..i hope to speak to yas all soon xx


----------



## Leather3280

Garfie: Praise the good Lord! I'm so happy for your friend.:happydance:

Thanks Garfie I'm on cd18, 4DPO, and I'm trying to stay positive, trying not to always think its from the metformin I'm taking for pcos or infertility. I'm thinking of searching for a site that has something to do with "metformin and ttc or metformin and pregnancy symptoms. :shrug: But not sure if I should cause I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey never: didn't have any cramping since Sunday when I had all those aches from "O". So it's just early morning sweats(than they go away after I get up), nausea sometimes if I don't eat every few hours, not really sore breasts right now anymore, naps, diarrhea, just last night nauseous. Of course I have pcos and I'm taking metformin so a lot could be from that. But I don't want to drive myself crazy thinking to much.


----------



## HisGrace

Leather - your symptoms sound promising. Especially the part about you being hot at night. When are you testing?

Aspe - You've got some nice symptoms, too. Not too long before you test now.

Lisa - Hi, I'm doing well. Sounds like things are going great for you. Still holding out on finding the gender?

Runnergrl - I'm glad everything went ok. :hugs: Are you going to try right away or wait awhile?

TYbabydreams & lamb - I am so sorry for your losses. You're both gonna love this thread. Welcome! :wave:

Never - Hi, glad to see you back. Not counting down the days yet. 14 weeks seems like a really long way from now. I'm just trying to get to the next fruit. So sorry you have to be away from DH. Mine travels too and I hate it when he's gone. I'm excited about thanksgiving. That's when we will announce to family. And I'm so ready to eat!

Garfie - Your friend is in my prayers. Poor thing. Oh I just read the update. Praise God. Yay!!!!

Hi to everyone else. :wave:

AFM - Nothing much to report here. Boob soreness is back and I had a small wave of naseau this morning but not bad and not long at all. Next appt is the 24th so less than a week away.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey HisGrace: I don't think I'll test for a week or so it all depends on how I feel in about a week since I'm only on cd 18 which is only 4 DPO. 

AFM: hey everyone just finished picking up my dogs poopoo about 15min ago and felt nauseous the whole time and I still am feeling a bit nauseous. Than just a second ago my ears kind of, how would I explain it, kind of like ringing or buzzing but for only a second. Just long enough for me to notice. I usually don't feel like hurling when I pick up poop even the wet stuff, but this time if I got a whiff my stomach would go queazy right away. 
So that's about it, but I'm only 4dpo is it possible to have symptoms this early? I don't have any cm at all though.


----------



## mowat

Hi everybody,
I'm finally back on the forum after a pretty horrible year. I had a MMC a year ago and then 3 D&Cs for retained products, then one more surgery for Asherman's. After lots of hormones they tell me I'm good to go! And we're going for it! Hoping for an early November BFP! Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Aspe

Leather..I think your prego :) do you have any Internet cheapies? Anxiously awaiting your bfp :)

Mowat..fx for you for your bfp :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Just stopping in quickly to say hi! I'm exhausted today and calling it an early night.

<3 to you all


----------



## Leather3280

Aspe: how can I be pregnant way to early in the cycle to find that out I'm only 4 DPO. I won't be testing until at least 9 DPO which will be Tuesday or maybe Thursday 11 DPO. I don't think a test would show this early.


----------



## lisalee1

Garfie- OH MY GOSH!!!! So happy for your friend. I can't imagine how stressed she was. I'm actually in shock right now. God still works miracles. 

Welcome to the new ladies. I hope you find the support you need. Looking forward to traveling this journey with you.

His Grace- You're 8 weeks! Yay! 2/3 through the 1st trimester. I envy the fact that you don't have MS. So lucky! I am definitely holding out on finding out the gender. I have no desire to find out early.


----------



## Aspe

I have a question, how come OPK's are not recommended to do in the evening?


----------



## Leather3280

Aspe: I hope I didn't seem rude when I answered your comment:cry: 
If I did I apologize never meant to be rude. As much as I've checked online about testing early( believe me I looked up so much stuff that I think that's what made me go :wacko: in the past about testing. I just want to test to early and I've read that its not possible to get a positive on 4 DPO. So I will do one with Tuesday or Thursday. I'm hoping for bfp and praying that its not just my hormones.


----------



## Storked

Never, we just picked up the fertility blends at GNC :) they just have a little bit of all kinds of stuff supposed to help improve fertility. Don't know the affect on me but it has definitely changed my husband. Meow! :)
Sorry your DH will be away :( but you aren't alone! Your son is with you :hugs: and we are always on the computer!

Fiona, oh my gosh prayers for your friend! That is scary :( OH JUST READ THE GOOD NEWS! :happydance:
Not done packing yet I'm afraid.
Sorry the witch is coming but like Never said, don't lose hope! You have options :hugs:

Leather, my urine smelled different when I got my BFP (got a UTI during pregnancy) so it could be a sign!

HisGrace, hi! Will eagerly be awaiting your appointment :)

Mowat, welcome and so sorry for your loss and the wait and all the D&C's :hugs:
You are clearly one strong lady! Throwing :dust: at you!

Sweetz, same here. Goodnight! (and when you wake up you like that picture I put on your FB wall :p )

Howdy Lisa!

Aspe, I think afternoon and evening are fine. I think the time they really don't like is in the AM :flower:


AFM: long day ladies. Sorry I haven't been on but I think it may be that way until I am settled in Kingwood. Much love to you all! <3


----------



## Aspe

Another question. How much alcohol will it take to kill sperm? My db is gone out tonight and drinking, just wondering if his buddies are going to any good tonight? He don't normally drink, so this will be the first time in a long time.


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> :happydance: congrats sweetz a baby boy - a mamas boy - no wonder DH is pissed you will have your very own protector, boys are awesome I have two so I should no:winkwink:
> 
> Storked - Glad Kitty is feeling better - I didn't realise either you were on meds I knew you were on aspirin for your blood what's the others:hugs:
> 
> Shefali - Sorry AF has gone MIA - I'm sure she will show her ugly face soon:hugs:
> 
> Never - Aw having a baby is soooooo stressful and sometimes the men just don't get it - I guess cause their not kept up on an evening needing the loo or are the ones with their head down the toilet:winkwink: glad you worked it out:flower: hope the spotting has stopped
> 
> Leather - How are you cycle buddy:flower:
> 
> Ok ladies will try and do more personals later but need to tell you how I got on yesterday:-
> 
> After waiting an hour (good old NHS) in a room full of pregnant mummies I finally got seen he took my history - examined my tummy, then did an internal oooooouuuuccccchhhhiiiiieeee if I thought my endo was gone oh my he certainly touched it:cry:
> 
> Anyway he gave me 3 options to help cure the endo, he was very good and seemed interested in my charts but his main concern was the pain so the 3 options were:-
> 
> 1. Have another laproscopy (I've had 5) so could be dangerous and possible inconclusive as the endo could be to far up
> 
> 2. Take some tablets to bring on the menapause for 6 months - no guarantee of fertility ever returning.
> 
> 3. Hysterectomy - bye bye any chance of ever having a baby.
> 
> The doc knew my plans so he brought in a senior doc who went through these three options more thoroughly - so I did what any girl would do I cried :cry:
> 
> He then said upon my examination I was feeling tender so it is a possibility that my endo was stopping me get preg (for ladies that don't know these go hand in hand) the cure for a while - 9 months pregnancy! so because of this he was referring my to a Fertility Specialist obviously no guarantees and I may end up with one of the three options anyway:happydance:
> 
> So ladies I feel like I haven't been thrown on the scrap heap and today feel a lot lighter so not only hopefully I will get my endo under control I may also be in a better position to conceive:happydance:
> 
> 6DPO today - temp dropped - slight bleed (but that could be from yesterdays poking) also had af type cramping this morning so guess I will just have to wait it out:flower:
> 
> In the meantime I have a lot to be grateful for my two lovely (most of the time) boys, a loving husband, a gorgeous home, my health (sort of) and my Avon (keeping me sane):happydance:
> 
> So I felt my meeting was positive but kinda last chance saloon:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

 
Omg what a day you had.. and what choices! glad you get to see the Fertility Specialist atleast. good luck hun! i am sure you ll be able to come out of all these issues with a baby :flower:
AFM got the af finally.. :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

lisalee1 said:


> Shefali- Isn't it crazy that the ONE time you want AF to come on time, it doesn't show??? Hopefully it'll be soon so you can get it over with. Do you plan to start TTC this cycle? :hugs:
> 
> Garfie- It's wonderful that your doctors are taking your desire to conceive seriously and they're referring you to a fertility specialist. I wonder if IUI could bypass the issues that endo is giving you. Do you know? Either way, I know you're happy to finally have some real options. You mentioned a slight bleed after the examination. Do you have this issue with sex and the insertion of tampons (if you use them)? If that's too personal, you DON'T have to answer that last question. :hugs:

yeah seriously.. cant believe that i am wanting af to show..the witch that i completely detest..ggrrr.. anyhow she did show up today finally..lol so will start ttc from this cycle..yay.. no :sex: ofcourse but home inseminations :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Leather3280 said:


> Good morning all! Anybody else feel like they need a :coffee:
> 
> Hey Garfie: I was sad as well when I read the three options they have you. But so over the moon for you that your staying positive. Right now I'm like thinking "wow Garfie is very strong :img: I would be like :cry: like a :baby: if that were me, but than I'm not very strong mentally, I'm much stronger physically. I'm so encouraged by you my cycle buddy that you are such a positive person. For me it's very awesome to be in contact with like you:flower:
> 
> Ok so I'm officially in my tww, today is 3 DPO for me so will see what happens in the next few days to a week from now.
> 
> Anyone have symptoms this early, if you did what were they, if not when did you start having symptoms.
> 
> Hey Sheeee: is it still possible you could be prego or do you think this month is out for you, my f are definitely x for you.
> 
> AFM: Well again today I was really warm(as in sweating) this morning. The only two differences are that I was actually not as "naked as a jay bird" under my night gown and my temp. was the highest this morning than it has been this whole cycle like yesterday was third highest at 97.45 and today the highest at 98.12.

No sweets i so wish too. i had a surgery few weeks back so cant :sex:.. we are gonna do home insems from this cycle till i am completely healed.. I see you are 4dpo.. i like your symptoms too lol.. sounds promising.. i too got my symptoms starting 4 dpo..twinges and all last cycle.. though it was a chemical.. BUT anyways :dohh: when do you plan to test? decided any date? :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Sweetz, here are the others for you!
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/F921ABC5-30A6-41B3-99AF-034E986CD663-5934-000005A3FF798AD8.jpg
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/766C4B06-982C-4F12-9684-F8D54723037B-5934-000005A4073F89D5.jpg
> 
> Your hubby hasn't figured out how unchangeable you are yet? :)
> 
> Lisa, he will be trained in Houston for a year and then we are relocating overseas :) we still plan to go to Bangkok this April because he cannot miss Songkran. How are you and baby doing? :flower:
> 
> Aspe, not sure about how long the dizziness lasted. But I noticed it and it was unusual. Was also highly emotional! And yay food! What are you grazing on lol?
> 
> Lulu, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:*
> I tried the first cycle after my D&C but I have to say that my body still hasn't normalized yet. My D&C was in May. :flower:
> 
> Never, not real fertility treatments, just some fertility supplements my husband bought after the last cycle fail- he is taking some too!
> 
> Shefali, I hope those puppies give you lots of snuggles! Are you taking a ton of photos and spoiling them? :)
> CD8 here. Are you excited about IVI? Sex is so much work and with it hurting you this may be best :hugs:
> I'll let AF know that you are ready for her to make an appearance!
> 
> Fiona, I was also taking lovenox injections but have quit everything but the fertility blend my husband got, for now. And honestly I am tired of taking blood thinners and then getting AF. Blood gushes out of me for days. Miserable.
> Oh no on your appt! How soon will you see the fertility specialist? Hopefully you can conceive soon :hugs:
> 
> Loren, you are awesome lady. How are you?
> 
> Runnergrl, it will be over before you know it. :hugs: honey!
> 
> HisGrace, keep knocking on wood. May happen yet ;)
> 
> Leather, hurray for TWW! It sucks lol. Don't drive yourself crazy :)

yeah taking many pics but i get too tired.. so not too excited lol... managing a puppy is a huge thing especially when u have a 10 month old lab already... i am quite excited about the IVI.. Couldnt think of :sex: coz i am still hurting. so IVI will help me go ahead with the ttc process.. only regret is i will not be able to use softcu :wacko:ps till i am healed :cry: softcups have really helped to get my bfps.. ahh nevermind.. something is better than nothing. atleast i get to ttc.. i am CD1. Got my AF today. was 3 days late because of the chemical i had last month.

SWEETZ :AWESOME PICS !!!! sooooo exciting !!!!! :flower:


----------



## shefali83

runnergrl said:


> just a quick update as im supposed to be resting:) everything went as expected-D&C done. Just recovering now. Glad to be done and ready to move on.. Ill be dreaming about my future baby tonight and loving on my son like crazy. He is so special to me. I really am blessed:) thank you all.
> and night night;)

So glad you are recovering and finally got the closure. When do you get to start ttc again :flower:


----------



## shefali83

Tybabydreams said:


> Hello ladies,
> I've just found this forum, & I couldn't be happier! This is just the group I need, I've been reading posts (still have a long way 2 go 2 catch up!)- but I feel like u all understand where i'm coming from:thumbup:
> Ok, my story: In Feb of 2009, I found out I was prego, & it was the happiest, scariest, most wonderful feeling. I was in graduate school at the time, & my DH (then just my bf) & I weren't even thinking about kids or starting a family.
> Well, the happy feeling only lasted a week, the next week, I began having intense abdominal pains. And long story short, I ended up in the ER, was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy, went into emergency surgery, & they took my littlr angel & one of my fallopian tubes. :cry:
> Fast forward to now, DH & I ready to try now! I'm so happy, but also scared to death! I don't want to go through losing another angel- it was sooooo hard the first time, u never forget, u cope, & I am praying that we have a better time yhis time trying to conceive :happydance:
> So I just want to say thanks to u ladies who post here! You've given me strength, & I LOVE the positive attitude of this thread! I'm so glad I found this thread, I feel like I can share with u all, & that's such a great stress reliever to me, since i'm terrified & excited to try again.
> We're aiming for a BFP in November or December, & I take it as a sign of good luck that I found this forum!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, just excited:happydance:

Welcome to this lovely & amazing thread dear :flower: 
So sorry for ur loss :hugs: we all understand you and be sure that we will always be here to support you and clear your doubts and answer ur questions as much as we can :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

lamb27 said:


> hello :) we are very trying..found out 3 weeks i go had miscarried but trying again already xx

hello! i am so sorry for your loss. 
glad that you are back to ttc already! good luck :flower: and welcome to our lil family :hugs:
Did you have a d&c or a natural mc?


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Tybabydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> I've just found this forum, & I couldn't be happier! This is just the group I need, I've been reading posts (still have a long way 2 go 2 catch up!)- but I feel like u all understand where i'm coming from:thumbup:
> Ok, my story: In Feb of 2009, I found out I was prego, & it was the happiest, scariest, most wonderful feeling. I was in graduate school at the time, & my DH (then just my bf) & I weren't even thinking about kids or starting a family.
> Well, the happy feeling only lasted a week, the next week, I began having intense abdominal pains. And long story short, I ended up in the ER, was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy, went into emergency surgery, & they took my littlr angel & one of my fallopian tubes. :cry:
> Fast forward to now, DH & I ready to try now! I'm so happy, but also scared to death! I don't want to go through losing another angel- it was sooooo hard the first time, u never forget, u cope, & I am praying that we have a better time yhis time trying to conceive :happydance:
> So I just want to say thanks to u ladies who post here! You've given me strength, & I LOVE the positive attitude of this thread! I'm so glad I found this thread, I feel like I can share with u all, & that's such a great stress reliever to me, since i'm terrified & excited to try again.
> We're aiming for a BFP in November or December, & I take it as a sign of good luck that I found this forum!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, just excited:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> hello :) we are very trying..found out 3 weeks i go had miscarried but trying again already xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Tybabydreams....OH EM GEE!!! I THINK I LOVE YOU YOU ALREADY!!! I LOVE YOUR ATTITUDE YOU DEF BELONG HERE!!! Sorry ab your loss, we ladies def know how it feels to have loss a blessing. But I believe it's Gods will and he promises us that if you believe in him you'll be a mother of many. Don't give up. I hope you stay and go on this journey with us Bc we will def root you on and give you all the support we can Bc we're all going to get our take home baby one day soon!! Head Up, Chin up!! Your Nov. /Dec. baby is coming, gotto believe it!!
> 
> Lamb27: Sorry ab your loss ma'am. 3 wks ago is still fresh but love your attitude of trying again. Go for what you want Bc you deserve it!!
> 
> Garfie: Those 3 options are not as bad as they sound or seem. You still have a chance at conceiving!! Your only option wasn't a hysterectomy, so we(I mean you and DH) still have time. My Aunt has Endo and it bothers her often but she refuses to get anything done to stop her from conceiving Bc we believe God is the planner of your future not man, and miracles can and will happen, and to get the chance to see a RE or to even get three options instead of one is a miracle in itself. Count it all joy and don't worry or cry ab what you have no control over, God made you perfect in his image. Dry those tears ma'am Bc we're (I mean you) going to get our BFP soon enough, dobt give up on yourself!!! Love ya ma'am :hugs: more then you'll ever know!
> 
> Sweetz: Awe more U/S pics!! I am so enjoying those, HI XANDER!!! and I love your story you wrote for Tybabydreams....that made me smile so Bc we sonetimes forget it's ok to Try for longer then others. Our bodies work differently. It may take someone longer then it took another but that's ok, Bc all that matters Is you're trying and one day it will pay off. Love ya Sweetz for that!!!
> 
> Runnergrl: Glad to hear your D&C is over and you're recovering... it's def a out of body experience of walking in there and it happening so fast and boom it's over. But you'll be ok, lots of rest for your mind and body. Abd you'll be bk in the game in no time. I love your plan of no opks or tempting Bc that plan worked for me, so I'm claiming with my FX that it will work for you despite your condition...Bc it worked twice already:hugs:
> 
> Lpjkp: Your post made me giggle ab the epic fail....it def makes you feel better ab doing horrible on it when you accept it. At least it does for me....I'll tell myself I'll do better next time SERIOUSLY!!! lol! And Happy Lime Day!!! Sorry ab your m/s but it sounds bitter sweet....Enjoy!!
> 
> Stork: Moving to Bangkok in one year...OH EM GEE....You're def going to forget ab us!! I hope you know it's closer then you think! And Fertility supplements sounds safe and way cheaper then the injections...smart girl you!! I need to tell my sister about those...did you have to get checked e.g. Your blood or anything B4 taking them. Where do you but them from?
> 
> Sirbaby: I loved your post to Garfie: you are def a sweetheart!!! We need that when going through this journey!!
> 
> Aspe: Hello ma'am.
> 
> Shefali: I totally meant it! And ooooo now I'm even more excited ab your inseminations!!! You'll have that BFP in no time!!
> 
> Lisalee: Hello ma'am...and your baby is a cantaloupe!! GO YOU!!!
> 
> Leather: YAYYY 2WW!!! O I'm SOO happy you're in it now try to stay sane! And yes ma'am, I had night sweats, insomnia and a bit of cramping!! So def all good signs!!
> 
> HisGrace: You're moving along ma'am!! You'll be in 2nd in no time...are you counting the days?
> 
> BayBeeEm; Hello ma'am, hope you and the baby is doing great!!
> 
> Hopestruck: Hope everything is still going great!! Can't wait to hear your BFP....Turkey baby.....
> 
> BamaGurl: Hello ma'am I know you're busy...but remember to rest sometimes too!
> 
> Hello to our new ladies and def welcome...hope you all go on this "AWESOME" Journey with us!
> 
> Hi to anyone I may have missed def not intentional!
> 
> AFM: Well kindve sad...DH went bk on the road to work...and now I'm by myself again and this time he's working 7 days so he won't even be here on wknds,:cry: but he has to do what he has to do. So when I'm finished with all my school stuff I will be traveling up there (5 1/2hrs away)to see him. Oabn(On a better note) I'm enjoying my boy daily kicks and Turkey day(Thanksgiving) is almost here for some of us...I think!!! So ready to eat with my family!Click to expand...

yayyy :happydance::happydance::happydance: i am sooo excited as well and no BD pressure for sometime LOL i was kinda tired of it :haha: needed a break as well..


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Ok while I'm waiting for my friend to text (the one in hospital)
> 
> Leather - Wow those symptoms sound good:happydance: how many dpo are you now.
> 
> Never - Sorry you're so sad I know what it's like when the men work away I was engaged to a soldier (not my mean xhubby) but a lovely guy - but we were just to young:haha:
> 
> Afternoon new ladies - welcome to this lovely POSITIVE thread in here you will find lots of different personalities and women who have been through so many different personal experiences - so remember ladies nothing is TMI we have either done it, had it, ate it etc you get the picture:winkwink:
> 
> Sweetz - Hi Xander we are all your BNB aunties - and we can't wait to see more pics of you as you grow in mummys tummy:happydance:
> 
> Runner - Hope you are feeling a little bit better physically - emotionally was the one that took the longest for me BIG :hugs:
> 
> LP - A lime -:happydance::happydance: so sorry you are still feeling bleurgh but it's for a good cause:winkwink:
> 
> Storked - Hello lady how are you today - finished that packing yet:winkwink:
> 
> Sirbaby - Thanks hun - that was one thing I thought about IUI when I told hubby he said oh no I'll be redundant you won't need me once Ive handed over my pot :haha: silly man of course I will still need him a pot can't cuddle me:flower:
> 
> Aspe - Any news hun :flower:
> 
> Ok ladies I interrupt these personals to bring good news about my friend - she was all ready to be wheeled into theatre for the op when one of the sisters on the ward stopped it and demanded a rescan by the head person. She got this as her numbers had more than doubled and her prog levels were high. It turns out that the baby in the ovary was a fluid filled cyst and the one in the uterus did have a fetal pole after all so she is pregnant after all :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo happy right now :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sheff - Are you doing these inseminations by yourself or under the care of a Doc?:hugs:
> 
> To all the other pregnant ladies :happydance: hope you are all feeling great:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

we will be doing it at home . these are home insems :)


----------



## shefali83

mowat said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm finally back on the forum after a pretty horrible year. I had a MMC a year ago and then 3 D&Cs for retained products, then one more surgery for Asherman's. After lots of hormones they tell me I'm good to go! And we're going for it! Hoping for an early November BFP! Good luck to everybody.

hello :flower:
So sorry for the losses and surgery. glad you are back to the ttc wagon :hugs:
good luck dear!!!:thumbup: you ll have you BFP in no time :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

Aspe said:


> Another question. How much alcohol will it take to kill sperm? My db is gone out tonight and drinking, just wondering if his buddies are going to any good tonight? He don't normally drink, so this will be the first time in a long time.

i would let DH drink in the tww but definitely not before that :) :thumbup: But then also depends on how much he is drinking.


----------



## lpjkp

Leather, the cycle I got my BFP I was nauseous from about 3dpo and I needed naps...the one major sign for me though was no CM (I only starting getting more cm at 10 weeks pregnancy!) so I'd say they are fantastic signs! I got a really faint positive at 8dpo and confirmed with a clear blue digital at 9dpo! Good luck!x


----------



## lpjkp

Fiona: that is absolutely fantastic news about you friend...that nurse must have been her guardian angel! Very happy for her! Is 8 days the normal length of your luteal phase? when is your appointment with the fertility specialist? I'm definitely thinking it would hurt to give the b-50 complex a try in the meantime? It would do wonders for increasing your luteal phase length hun x


----------



## lpjkp

Oh wow bethany! Are you packing to move? That is so exciting! Are you looking forward to your first stage of moving, or are you holding out tat excitement for Thailand?x


----------



## lpjkp

Woo hoo! Yay for AF shefali! I guess it's a bittersweet situation seeing AF, but here's to TTC again and getting that speedy BFP! X


----------



## shefali83

lpjkp said:


> Woo hoo! Yay for AF shefali! I guess it's a bittersweet situation seeing AF, but here's to TTC again and getting that speedy BFP! X

this af is gonna be a killer, damn crampy and quite heavy..but i am glad i ll get to try soooon :happydance:


----------



## lpjkp

Hello to all the other existing/new ladies!

AFM: actually starting to feel a little better! Apart from the vomiting,the all day nausea seems to be calming down a little! Not sure whether that's only temporary but I'm making the most of it! I've started hearing my baby moving around on the Doppler too, he's a wiggly little bugger!
DH is asking me to the zoo later on today,too...we had a major fall out yesterday because of his "jokey" (which I find snidey) comments like that I'm frigid because I won't ave sex with him, and it's really been hurting my feelings because hes so supportive one day and the next he makes me feel guilty for being pregnant and everything not being about him or what e wants anymore :( I just don't know how to make him understand that e needs to be more supportive instead of putting e down for everything that I haven't done...like he sat there the other night while he could see I wasnt feeling well and washing up etc, he didn't offer to help once and waited till I had finished everything to say "wat are you doing?" it really gets me down :( x


----------



## garfie

Aw LP - BIG :hugs: hun men can be such prats:haha: mine this morning kicked off about a flask not being washed - as he wanted to go fishing and my eldest had made soup yesterday ooops big bloody deal - so I said to him ok no bull [email protected]@@ no excuses I forgot sorry and went and cleaned the flask (no problem) I was kinda taken up with my friend yesterday and her problems so my chores slid a little :haha:

Anyway just before he leaves he says oh my phone has only a little bit of charge in it - Why? I ask er cos I forgot - really hmmm so you can forget with nothing going on in your head :haha: Think he gets the picture now.

Glad you're starting to feel better now:happydance:

AFM - 10 DPO - temp slightly up - NO witch yet :shrug:

Leather - They sound very good symptoms hun - not long to wait now:flower:

Shef - :happydance: glad the witch has come for you and you can begin inseminations - will you also be using OPKs to see where you are at in your cycle? - are these inseminations something you chose or something the hospital recommended?:flower:

Love to everyone else and welcome new ladies:flower:

Best go and get on with them chores I neglected yesterday :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Aw LP - BIG :hugs: hun men can be such prats:haha: mine this morning kicked off about a flask not being washed - as he wanted to go fishing and my eldest had made soup yesterday ooops big bloody deal - so I said to him ok no bull [email protected]@@ no excuses I forgot sorry and went and cleaned the flask (no problem) I was kinda taken up with my friend yesterday and her problems so my chores slid a little :haha:
> 
> Anyway just before he leaves he says oh my phone has only a little bit of charge in it - Why? I ask er cos I forgot - really hmmm so you can forget with nothing going on in your head :haha: Think he gets the picture now.
> 
> Glad you're starting to feel better now:happydance:
> 
> AFM - 10 DPO - temp slightly up - NO witch yet :shrug:
> 
> Leather - They sound very good symptoms hun - not long to wait now:flower:
> 
> Shef - :happydance: glad the witch has come for you and you can begin inseminations - will you also be using OPKs to see where you are at in your cycle? - are these inseminations something you chose or something the hospital recommended?:flower:
> 
> Love to everyone else and welcome new ladies:flower:
> 
> Best go and get on with them chores I neglected yesterday :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hey dear :) i am not sure if i will using opks this time as my cycles are pretty regular but i do have lotsa ics biting dust so i might just use them again. not decided yet. actually i told my doc i cant bd rightnow coz of soreness but i want to conceive soon as well so she suggested IVI till my pain doesnt go away :)

10dpo ! wow when r u testing? any symptoms? :)


----------



## garfie

Shef - Shame you're still in pain BIG :hugs: but great news you are trying again :happydance:

Maybe tomorrow I will test if the nasty witch doesn't get me first - No symptoms - Just the small bleed after the doc poked around:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## BeautifulD

hey ladies :hi: 
Can I join you? 
a little about me, I have two children from a previous relationship. they are 10 and 12 both girls. I had one mc before them when I was about 18 and I've had three more after, September 2007, August 2010 and the last one was July this year. I've just had all the tests done and it's shown I have very active nk cells, I see Mr shahata at epsom hospital now and have the following ttc protocol....
Vit D
low dose aspirin
pregnacare conception
omega 3
co enzyme q10
after ov I take steroids if I get .af they stop if not I continue with the steroids and add heperin and progesterone into the mix!

So, I'm currently on cd12 and having had a freak early ov I'm also 2dpo roughly so steroids will be starting tomorrow hopefully if ff confirms ov! xxx


----------



## shefali83

garfie said:


> Shef - Shame you're still in pain BIG :hugs: but great news you are trying again :happydance:
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I will test if the nasty witch doesn't get me first - No symptoms - Just the small bleed after the doc poked around:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks dear :hugs::hugs:
I am so excited that you are testing tomo. hope you get a pretty bfp :happydance: :thumbup: will be waiting anxiously for the update :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

BeautifulD said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> Can I join you?
> a little about me, I have two children from a previous relationship. they are 10 and 12 both girls. I had one mc before them when I was about 18 and I've had three more after, September 2007, August 2010 and the last one was July this year. I've just had all the tests done and it's shown I have very active nk cells, I see Mr shahata at epsom hospital now and have the following ttc protocol....
> Vit D
> low dose aspirin
> pregnacare conception
> omega 3
> co enzyme q10
> after ov I take steroids if I get .af they stop if not I continue with the steroids and add heperin and progesterone into the mix!
> 
> So, I'm currently on cd12 and having had a freak early ov I'm also 2dpo roughly so steroids will be starting tomorrow hopefully if ff confirms ov! xxx

Hi :flower:
So sorry for your losses :hugs: we all understand your situation here. your whole ttc plan sounds very good.. hope it helps you in getting your bfp asap!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Leather3280

Hey lp: thanks so much for the encouragement! I really appreciate it. I want to stay positive but its a bit hard for me. But I know I need to trust my Lord and my God. :cry:


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Garfie: Thanks I hope so I really hope so.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey She: I love the encouragement on here. I'm thinking of either Tuesday which 9 DPO or Thursday 11 DPO. Fx for you and the IVI, Gods many blessing and baby dust to you She.


----------



## shefali83

Leather3280 said:


> Hey She: I love the encouragement on here. I'm thinking of either Tuesday which 9 DPO or Thursday 11 DPO. Fx for you and the IVI, Gods many blessing and baby dust to you She.

thanks so much hun :flower: 
excited to know your results :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies sorry I was MIA yesterday, I was extremely exhausted for some reason. I also woke up this am with the most intense cramping and diarrhea. It woke me up from a dead sleep...it was awful. DH thinks it was something I ate. Xander has given me a couple reassuring kicks, so that helps....and no bleeding. Still a worry wart though. Today I plan on doing absolutely nothing strenuous.

I am going to catch up on the pages I missed yesterday. :)


----------



## runnergrl

sorry you have the runs Sweetz! :haha: not funny really..Hope everyone else is having a good day. We were supposed to go out tonight on a date to celebrate my birthday, but we couldn't find a sitter... I'm kinda upset about it. I was really looking forward to spending alone time with the hubby. 
I know I probably shouldnt have and I said I wasnt going to, but I POAS this morning and, of course it was not positive yet, but now that Ive started, I doubt I'll stop. Im just ready. And if my body isnt, than I dont think I will get pregnant. If that takes another cycle, then so be it. I think you can still have a relaxed approach and be "trying." I definitely wont be putting any pressure on the hubs......yet!

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Sweetz33

Runner if I was close enough I would watch your little monkey :)


----------



## runnergrl

aww thanks! Thats so sweet! :hug:


----------



## Storked

Aspe, sorry I am not sure about alcohol. :(

Shefali, aw stinky about no softcups! But IVI may get the sperm where it needs to be just as well as softcups.
HURRAY FOR NEW CYCLE! :dust:

Loren, Thailand will be much better. Will just have my books shipped to me. Aside from that I think we would just rebuy everything.
Glad that you are feeling better honey. And sorry that your man is being snide. Sarcasm rubs you wrong so much more when pregnant. Threaten to spit in his eye. ;)

Fiona, love you girl!

BeautifulID, welcome! I am so sorry for your losses but so glad that you are getting the care you deserve! Throwing :dust: at you!

Leather, hi!

Sweetz, rest up honey! And sorry- I know how you worry about food poisoning and the like. Hope this diarrhea passes and quickly :hugs:

Runner, way to go! Definitely take it easy :hugs: it is a much better approach to TTC. Men become so fussy when feeling pressured too :)

AFM: love to everyone and :dust: and happy sticky thoughts! I can't wait until I can spend more time on my threads with my ladies :kiss:


----------



## Tybabydreams

Sirbaby said:


> Tybabydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> I've just found this forum, & I couldn't be happier! This is just the group I need, I've been reading posts (still have a long way 2 go 2 catch up!)- but I feel like u all understand where i'm coming from:thumbup:
> Ok, my story: In Feb of 2009, I found out I was prego, & it was the happiest, scariest, most wonderful feeling. I was in graduate school at the time, & my DH (then just my bf) & I weren't even thinking about kids or starting a family.
> Well, the happy feeling only lasted a week, the next week, I began having intense abdominal pains. And long story short, I ended up in the ER, was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy, went into emergency surgery, & they took my littlr angel & one of my fallopian tubes. :cry:
> Fast forward to now, DH & I ready to try now! I'm so happy, but also scared to death! I don't want to go through losing another angel- it was sooooo hard the first time, u never forget, u cope, & I am praying that we have a better time yhis time trying to conceive :happydance:
> So I just want to say thanks to u ladies who post here! You've given me strength, & I LOVE the positive attitude of this thread! I'm so glad I found this thread, I feel like I can share with u all, & that's such a great stress reliever to me, since i'm terrified & excited to try again.
> We're aiming for a BFP in November or December, & I take it as a sign of good luck that I found this forum!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, just excited:happydance:
> 
> 
> Hello Tybaby, Welcome Hun! this is a great group you have found. I just love being apart of this group. I do not know where I would be mentally/emotionally with the support. I am so sorry for you lost. Your rainbow baby will come in due time. :flower:Click to expand...



Hi Sirbaby, thanks soo much for the welcome! It's so inspiring to hear from other ladies, to hear all ur stories, & the success stories! :happydance: I'm still trying to read up to find out where everyone is in their journey, but happy baby dust to all- I know we're going to get our rainbow babies soon!

P.S. i'm knew to posting, and there are a lot of acronyms being used, what exactly does "rainbow babies" and excm mean?:shrug:


----------



## Tybabydreams

nevergivingup said:


> Tybabydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> I've just found this forum, & I couldn't be happier! This is just the group I need, I've been reading posts (still have a long way 2 go 2 catch up!)- but I feel like u all understand where i'm coming from:thumbup:
> Ok, my story: In Feb of 2009, I found out I was prego, & it was the happiest, scariest, most wonderful feeling. I was in graduate school at the time, & my DH (then just my bf) & I weren't even thinking about kids or starting a family.
> Well, the happy feeling only lasted a week, the next week, I began having intense abdominal pains. And long story short, I ended up in the ER, was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy, went into emergency surgery, & they took my littlr angel & one of my fallopian tubes. :cry:
> Fast forward to now, DH & I ready to try now! I'm so happy, but also scared to death! I don't want to go through losing another angel- it was sooooo hard the first time, u never forget, u cope, & I am praying that we have a better time yhis time trying to conceive :happydance:
> So I just want to say thanks to u ladies who post here! You've given me strength, & I LOVE the positive attitude of this thread! I'm so glad I found this thread, I feel like I can share with u all, & that's such a great stress reliever to me, since i'm terrified & excited to try again.
> We're aiming for a BFP in November or December, & I take it as a sign of good luck that I found this forum!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, just excited:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> hello :) we are very trying..found out 3 weeks i go had miscarried but trying again already xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Tybabydreams....OH EM GEE!!! I THINK I LOVE YOU YOU ALREADY!!! I LOVE YOUR ATTITUDE YOU DEF BELONG HERE!!! Sorry ab your loss, we ladies def know how it feels to have loss a blessing. But I believe it's Gods will and he promises us that if you believe in him you'll be a mother of many. Don't give up. I hope you stay and go on this journey with us Bc we will def root you on and give you all the support we can Bc we're all going to get our take home baby one day soon!! Head Up, Chin up!! Your Nov. /Dec. baby is coming, gotto believe it!!
> 
> Lamb27: Sorry ab your loss ma'am. 3 wks ago is still fresh but love your attitude of trying again. Go for what you want Bc you deserve it!!
> 
> Garfie: Those 3 options are not as bad as they sound or seem. You still have a chance at conceiving!! Your only option wasn't a hysterectomy, so we(I mean you and DH) still have time. My Aunt has Endo and it bothers her often but she refuses to get anything done to stop her from conceiving Bc we believe God is the planner of your future not man, and miracles can and will happen, and to get the chance to see a RE or to even get three options instead of one is a miracle in itself. Count it all joy and don't worry or cry ab what you have no control over, God made you perfect in his image. Dry those tears ma'am Bc we're (I mean you) going to get our BFP soon enough, dobt give up on yourself!!! Love ya ma'am :hugs: more then you'll ever know!
> 
> Sweetz: Awe more U/S pics!! I am so enjoying those, HI XANDER!!! and I love your story you wrote for Tybabydreams....that made me smile so Bc we sonetimes forget it's ok to Try for longer then others. Our bodies work differently. It may take someone longer then it took another but that's ok, Bc all that matters Is you're trying and one day it will pay off. Love ya Sweetz for that!!!
> 
> Runnergrl: Glad to hear your D&C is over and you're recovering... it's def a out of body experience of walking in there and it happening so fast and boom it's over. But you'll be ok, lots of rest for your mind and body. Abd you'll be bk in the game in no time. I love your plan of no opks or tempting Bc that plan worked for me, so I'm claiming with my FX that it will work for you despite your condition...Bc it worked twice already:hugs:
> 
> Lpjkp: Your post made me giggle ab the epic fail....it def makes you feel better ab doing horrible on it when you accept it. At least it does for me....I'll tell myself I'll do better next time SERIOUSLY!!! lol! And Happy Lime Day!!! Sorry ab your m/s but it sounds bitter sweet....Enjoy!!
> 
> Stork: Moving to Bangkok in one year...OH EM GEE....You're def going to forget ab us!! I hope you know it's closer then you think! And Fertility supplements sounds safe and way cheaper then the injections...smart girl you!! I need to tell my sister about those...did you have to get checked e.g. Your blood or anything B4 taking them. Where do you but them from?
> 
> Sirbaby: I loved your post to Garfie: you are def a sweetheart!!! We need that when going through this journey!!
> 
> Aspe: Hello ma'am.
> 
> Shefali: I totally meant it! And ooooo now I'm even more excited ab your inseminations!!! You'll have that BFP in no time!!
> 
> Lisalee: Hello ma'am...and your baby is a cantaloupe!! GO YOU!!!
> 
> Leather: YAYYY 2WW!!! O I'm SOO happy you're in it now try to stay sane! And yes ma'am, I had night sweats, insomnia and a bit of cramping!! So def all good signs!!
> 
> HisGrace: You're moving along ma'am!! You'll be in 2nd in no time...are you counting the days?
> 
> BayBeeEm; Hello ma'am, hope you and the baby is doing great!!
> 
> Hopestruck: Hope everything is still going great!! Can't wait to hear your BFP....Turkey baby.....
> 
> BamaGurl: Hello ma'am I know you're busy...but remember to rest sometimes too!
> 
> Hello to our new ladies and def welcome...hope you all go on this "AWESOME" Journey with us!
> 
> Hi to anyone I may have missed def not intentional!
> 
> AFM: Well kindve sad...DH went bk on the road to work...and now I'm by myself again and this time he's working 7 days so he won't even be here on wknds,:cry: but he has to do what he has to do. So when I'm finished with all my school stuff I will be traveling up there (5 1/2hrs away)to see him. Oabn(On a better note) I'm enjoying my boy daily kicks and Turkey day(Thanksgiving) is almost here for some of us...I think!!! So ready to eat with my family!Click to expand...


Hi Nevergivingup! 
Thank u, thank u for the welcome! I truly love the spirit of all the ladies who post here. And I would also like to say that you are def. THE WOMAN! :thumbup: It's amazing how u keep track of everyone, and give updates on where we all are in the process of babymaking. It's so helpful, and it's helping me get a quick overview of all the ladies in this group, so than u :hugs:
And also Congratulations to your pregnancy :happydance: that's so cool to read ur early post when u started this thread, and to realize that u have ur BFP, & r closer to holding ur rainbow baby, i'm sooo happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Rainbow babies is a baby after a loss....I think it comes from the phrase "after every storm comes a rainbow" but don't quote me on that.

EWCM (if that is what you meant) is the fertile type of cervical mucous. Kinda bc it looks like egg whites.


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked I'm still running to the bathroom and you are one of the few that knows my food poisoning fear. :wacko: for those that don't know, when I mc last year, I had a large bout of food poisoning which the docs are saying is the reason I mc. The timing in which I got sick and the timing in when my angel passed were the same day. To this day I still have issues eating Chinese food bc that is what made me so ill.


----------



## mandi2205

hiya ladies , new to the forum and thought id join in, just read a post from tybabydreams and just want to say i no how you are feeling i also had an ectopic in 2008 and had half my right tube taken away, was a very very hard time and im forever wondering now what if, but i am trying again and this will be my 5 th month of trying,am just praying am not too old now , well im only 37 but i keep thinking bout my biological clock lol , anyways good luck every one hope we get lots n lots of BFPs :dust:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening ladies! :hi: Thought I'd pop the head in to let you all know that I'm still in the land of the living :winkwink:.

I've read back a bit but as you all know this thread moves so quickly so forgive me for not doing too many personals! :blush:

Never.... I hope you are keeping well my lady? Thanks for keeping me in the roll call, I will hopefully be back in another few week, if my hysteroscopy date would ever hurry up and arrive :growlmad:. 8 weeks takes me to mid-November but I'm SO IMPATIENT NOW!.


HisGrace... :happydance::cloud9::happydance:, so happy for you my lady. God has certainly heard your prayers.

Hopestruck.... my chum, lovely to hear from you :thumbup:. I hope the wedding plans are going well and we'll be back on here actively TTC soon.


Aspe, Storked, Sweetz, Shefali, Kanicky and everybody else I hope youa re all keeping well. :flower:


The last I read about Army was she was doing ok but cysts were leaking. I havent read any posts for a week or so, is everything ok?


Welcome to all the new ladies, hopefully I'll be getting to know you shortly. I'm on a forced break after MC no.6 a few weeks ago. I'm waiting a hysteroscopy to check out things again which should happen in November, but hopefully after that I'm all good to go again :winkwink:. I've a new protocol in place and am last under proper care.


And life continues on for me, waiting impatiently, form up and down and the woes of looking for new work continue as my job will probably be finishing next March :growlmad:.


Have a lovely weekend all x


----------



## Tybabydreams

Sweetz33 said:


> Hi lamb & baby dreams! Welcome! I am Sweetz.....the local nutcase and gooberbutt hehe I keep everyone laughing with the help of my partner in crime Storked!! I often make up my own words too............remember "bimple" ladies:haha: you have found the best thread in this forum IMHO. :happydance:
> 
> I want to say something on a personal level to you baby...as I already feel a connection of sorts to you....weird huh? :winkwink: I wanted to let you know that I have only one ovary that works correctly making it very hard to conceive. It made me have extremely irregular periods. Sometimes I only bled for 2 days....then a few months would pass like this then BAM! A 6 days of very heavy (and painful) flow. Last year my DH and I conceived, even though docs said not possible. We were stoked! Only to be disappointed to find out I lost him/her at 8 weeks gestation, but found out 2 weeks later when I was developing a horrible rash all over my body. Since there was no bleeding, we never thought miscarriage...but the rash was from blood poisoning....my angel was poisoning my blood! Eeek! I was rushed to emergency d&c. What is my reasoning in telling you this? Just bc our "parts" are missing/malfunctioning doesn't mean conception is not possible. :flower: I am now almost 5 months prego with a happy and healthy baby boy. :cloud9: my only advice to you is don't get frustrated if it doesn't happen right away (this goes for all the ladies too). It took us 10 months...and for some it takes longer. I just KNOW you were led here for a reason!!
> 
> Ok ladies sorry a out that novel hehe....
> 
> AFM....new property management inspector coming tomorrow...so of course my OCD went nuts and cleaned the house again...even though it was already clean. Haha! Omg I hate strangers in my house....I hope I can keep my hormones in check *giggles* oh and you guessed it...insomnia.....AGAIN!!!! :haha: ugh why when I need :sleep: I can't :sleep: ?!?!?! :growlmad:

Hi Sweetz!
Thank you so much for your words. I also feel a connection with many of you ladies as well, maybe it's because we've all experience losing our little angels, and it's difficult for others to understand what that feels like, the emotions u battle everyday, even years after it happened.

So it's good to be able to talk to people, without them giving me some empty platitude like "it happened for a reason", or "you'll get over it soon", etc, which just says to me that they don't understand :growlmad: 

Sorry for the rant, I just have all these fears, and anxieties about trying again. And missing some of my lady bits now from my previous ectopic, just increases those worries, but good thoughts, good thoughts! I have to keep telling myself that. :kiss:


----------



## Tybabydreams

Thanks Sweetz for answering my questions. I think i'm getting used to all the other acronyms , i'll be a forum posting pro in no time!


----------



## Tybabydreams

Sweetz33 said:


> Storked I'm still running to the bathroom and you are one of the few that knows my food poisoning fear. :wacko: for those that don't know, when I mc last year, I had a large bout of food poisoning which the docs are saying is the reason I mc. The timing in which I got sick and the timing in when my angel passed were the same day. To this day I still have issues eating Chinese food bc that is what made me so ill.

I hope u feel better soon Sweetz. Try to keep hydrated, and get rest for u & ur little one. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its not food poisoning again :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Np on the acronyms :) and Ty for the concern...


----------



## HisGrace

ANGEL!!!!! I'm so happy to hear from you! :hugs: I'm not familiar with a hysteroscopy, but I assume they will be going in and looking at your uterus??? I pray it all goes well and you get some answers soon. Good luck on the job front. I know how stressful that can be. Are you looking now or are you about to go look. I'll keep you in my prayers.

Sweetz - I always wondered if food poisoning could cause a loss. I'm so sorry you lost your angel that way. I can't imagine how it feels. So yeah, stay away from Chinese food especially at a buffet.

beautifulD, mowat & mandi - I'm so sorry for your losses. Welcome to our group. :wave: Can't wait to get to know you.

Storked - Have you moved yet? 

Shefali - So happy the witch finally showed up for you! Good luck on the home insemination. Are you gonna use softcups or anything to keep the little guys up there?

Runnergrl - How are you feeling? So sorry about your b-day let down. :hugs:

Leather, Aspe, Garfie, Never, Loren, Tybabydreams, sirbaby, lisa, lamb - I hope you are all doing well on this lovely Friday. The weekend is here!!!


----------



## Leather3280

Thanks HisGrace it's been a pretty good day. We just moved from one house in austin to another. We are renting rooms from people until our house is done. So we will stay in this house until next Friday and than move back to the one we were just staying in for another, possibly three weeks 

Hey storked how are ya! 

BeautifulD, mowat, and mandi I'm also looking forward to getting to know y'all as well. 
Just to tell you a little about myself. I was trying for 6yrs and in those 6yrs found out I had hypothyroid and pcos. We went to a fertility special at the end of 2009 and had an HSG done and we thinking of doing IUI but DH thought it was to expensive. He said he would rather do IVF instead, but I wasn't ready to do IVF. So we just stopped going to the specialist. Than we actually ended up getting pregnant naturally in March. Found out 4 days before my 30th birthday. I guess you could say I was pretty shocked( people were asking me if was pregnant before I even found out), had a hard time believing it. I got to see the babies heart at 8w1day and than found out 4wks later at my 12wk appointment that my baby had stopped growing a day after my first appointment. My heart was broken and I was devastated. That was 2yrs and 5months ago. So now I'm on cd 19- 5dpo. Trying for my "rainbow baby" that I will be able to hold at the end of nine months. 

So baby dust to all of us trying out their.


----------



## Sweetz33

Landed up calling the doctors. They said if I'm still sick tomorrow to go into the ER for fluids. They are happy about a few things...I'm able to keep down food and fluids. That there is no spotting/bleeding. Xander is still moving around. They did say however with the continuing diarrhea that I'm loosing the fluids as fast as I'm putting them in.


----------



## nevergivingup

mandi2205 said:


> hiya ladies , new to the forum and thought id join in, just read a post from tybabydreams and just want to say i no how you are feeling i also had an ectopic in 2008 and had half my right tube taken away, was a very very hard time and im forever wondering now what if, but i am trying again and this will be my 5 th month of trying,am just praying am not too old now , well im only 37 but i keep thinking bout my biological clock lol , anyways good luck every one hope we get lots n lots of BFPs :dust:




AngelSerenity said:


> Evening ladies! :hi: Thought I'd pop the head in to let you all know that I'm still in the land of the living :winkwink:.
> 
> I've read back a bit but as you all know this thread moves so quickly so forgive me for not doing too many personals! :blush:
> 
> Never.... I hope you are keeping well my lady? Thanks for keeping me in the roll call, I will hopefully be back in another few week, if my hysteroscopy date would ever hurry up and arrive :growlmad:. 8 weeks takes me to mid-November but I'm SO IMPATIENT NOW!.
> 
> 
> HisGrace... :happydance::cloud9::happydance:, so happy for you my lady. God has certainly heard your prayers.
> 
> Hopestruck.... my chum, lovely to hear from you :thumbup:. I hope the wedding plans are going well and we'll be back on here actively TTC soon.
> 
> 
> Aspe, Storked, Sweetz, Shefali, Kanicky and everybody else I hope youa re all keeping well. :flower:
> 
> 
> The last I read about Army was she was doing ok but cysts were leaking. I havent read any posts for a week or so, is everything ok?
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, hopefully I'll be getting to know you shortly. I'm on a forced break after MC no.6 a few weeks ago. I'm waiting a hysteroscopy to check out things again which should happen in November, but hopefully after that I'm all good to go again :winkwink:. I've a new protocol in place and am last under proper care.
> 
> 
> And life continues on for me, waiting impatiently, form up and down and the woes of looking for new work continue as my job will probably be finishing next March :growlmad:.
> 
> 
> Have a lovely weekend all x

Hi ladies!!

TyBabydreams: Where have you been ma'am, you are like one of us....so darn awesome and sweet!!! You don't have to worry ab being ignored here....whatever you want to talk ab we're here to listen and support you. I agree I don't like when others wave me off either with short post, I like for others to understand and hear my pain and Tybabydreams we def hear yours! And I sooo love your profile pic, it's so romantic and honest. Now let the whatever you feel like chatting ab begin and we're behind you 100%! And just Bc you're missing something dosent lessen your chances but allows you to have a great story of your miracle baby!!

BeautifulD: Hiya ma'am!! I'm sooo glad you join this thread, I'm def sorry ab your loss you do didn't deserve to go through that..but as time goes by hopefully you'll heal physically and no need to rush Bc we're here to support you unto the end!!! Your plan sounds great, im sure it will pay off. Head up chin up!! And Welcome, so excited to have you here!

Mandi: Hello ma'am, and sorry ab your loss, and your physical situation is def not a hinderance for your chance of conceiving. It has been done before in your situation and it will be done again! And your age is a blessing and so will your rainbow baby be also...FX for you ma'am, and so happy you're part of the thread!!

Lamb: So excited for your TTC journey with us. 

Sweetz: Sorry ab the diarrhea, I def hope it gets better. I really don't like hearing that your feeling so bad. Let us know how your appt. Go. 

Stork: Thanks for the info I will def tell my Sis. ab it!! And it's ok we def understand you're busy moving and unpacking. Just take it easy Bc one of the Holiday babies belong to you.

Garfie: YAYYY ab your friend and sorry that you got fussed at for not doing chores.... But im sure he appreciates you!

Lpjkp: Yayy for feeling better. I hope it's that time for it to leave. Sorry ab your DH, honestly some men dosent understand the toll it takes on our body to carry and grow a child....I mean if you think about it, it's incredible that we can do that but sometimes they don't realize it. We're here for you of course. O and you mentioned your baby is a boy......is that your preference ma'am...mmmnnn?

Leather: Yayy for all those great Symptns you're having. Oh EM gee, I sooo hope this is it, it sounds so promising Bc I had those same Symptns. Don't get stressed out or worried, you done everything right now you have to leave the rest to God.

Runnergrl; Yayy for a speedy recovery...and testing already!! Are you BD already? And ma'am it's ok to not get it on the first try...but ad long as you know, you will get it!! We're rooting for ya always!! I hope you're still taking it ez, no rushing. O and I got prego w/o obsessing....at least I thought so and DH didn't even know we were trying. That's sometimes the best way to go.

HisGrace: Hello ma'am!

AngelSerenity: HELLLO!!! O I'm so happy you popped in!! I was def not going to erase your name. I'm always thinking ab you, and hoping you're staying sane. And don't worry Mid-November is almost here. It's already the end of Oct. you'll be bk in TTC in no time buy no rush, we'll be here ready to hear the news. What are you doing to keep busy? And im so sorry ab your losses ma'am. But don't give up.

Hi Lisalee, update me on your Symptns!

Hi BayBeeEm: I'm missing you ma'am. I hope your ok!!

Hi BamaGurl: hope you're taking it ez!

Hopestruck: How's it going

Shefali: IM SOOOO HAPPY YOU'RE BK!! O I missed you so!! And AF has arrived with a vengeance, she could've kept the attitude but hey at least she came, so you can get right bk in the game. I know you're ready but make sure you recover too so you can be strong enough. Your health is most important.

Hi to anyone else I may have missed, not intentional. 

AFM: Busy with schooling and now Im having itching everywhere and dry skin and it's driving me crazy!! O well nothing to report except ladies....Head Up Chin Up and let's get those BFP's!!!! Im sooo rooting and praying for each of you and me....that God will bless us to fulfill our dreams and destiny.

P.S: IM SOOO IN LOVE WITH THIS THREAD BC OF HOW GREAT OUR TTCAL WOMEN ARE!! And IM SOO HAPPY WE GOT NEW MEMBERS TO JOIN US TO GO ON THIS JOURNEY WITH US!!! WE're SO READY ROOT AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER!!! THANKS TO EVERY LADY HERE FOR MAKING THIS THREAD AS POSITIVE AS IT IS!!! NOW LET'S GET OUR HOLIDAY BABIES!!

P.s: Tybabydreams: Everyone of us have an amazing story that will help someone else to believe. After my 2 m/c's I just knew something had to be wrong with my body...but nope only my faith. Now it's stronger Bc of my father and strong wonderful women like you who have a their own struggle to keep me believing in myself. Hey you are next, and im sooo ready, so someone can read your story like Mandi did and know she's not the only one and be motivated Bc of your BFP!!! So let's get it!!

Sorry ab typos.


----------



## Sweetz33

Never....has anyone told you how flipping awesome you are today? Because you totally are! I wish you lived near me bc I would love to take you out for coffee one day hehe


----------



## BeautifulD

awww thanks guys for all the lovely welcomes :D xxx


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Aspe, sorry I am not sure about alcohol. :(
> 
> Shefali, aw stinky about no softcups! But IVI may get the sperm where it needs to be just as well as softcups.
> HURRAY FOR NEW CYCLE! :dust:
> 
> Loren, Thailand will be much better. Will just have my books shipped to me. Aside from that I think we would just rebuy everything.
> Glad that you are feeling better honey. And sorry that your man is being snide. Sarcasm rubs you wrong so much more when pregnant. Threaten to spit in his eye. ;)
> 
> Fiona, love you girl!
> 
> BeautifulID, welcome! I am so sorry for your losses but so glad that you are getting the care you deserve! Throwing :dust: at you!
> 
> Leather, hi!
> 
> Sweetz, rest up honey! And sorry- I know how you worry about food poisoning and the like. Hope this diarrhea passes and quickly :hugs:
> 
> Runner, way to go! Definitely take it easy :hugs: it is a much better approach to TTC. Men become so fussy when feeling pressured too :)
> 
> AFM: love to everyone and :dust: and happy sticky thoughts! I can't wait until I can spend more time on my threads with my ladies :kiss:

I so want to use the softcups. i ll try once for sure to check if its hurting still or not ;) 
Wanted to ask you something. did you take the baby aspirin while you were on af as well? if yes, did it make the af bad/heavy? i am supposed to start baby aspirin. i am on cd 2 so wondering if i should start now or after af. last cycle i started at around cd 9 or 10.


----------



## shefali83

mandi2205 said:


> hiya ladies , new to the forum and thought id join in, just read a post from tybabydreams and just want to say i no how you are feeling i also had an ectopic in 2008 and had half my right tube taken away, was a very very hard time and im forever wondering now what if, but i am trying again and this will be my 5 th month of trying,am just praying am not too old now , well im only 37 but i keep thinking bout my biological clock lol , anyways good luck every one hope we get lots n lots of BFPs :dust:

:thumbup: good luck hun and very sorry for your loss. remember we are all here to support you and make ur journey easier :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

AngelSerenity said:


> Evening ladies! :hi: Thought I'd pop the head in to let you all know that I'm still in the land of the living :winkwink:.
> 
> I've read back a bit but as you all know this thread moves so quickly so forgive me for not doing too many personals! :blush:
> 
> Never.... I hope you are keeping well my lady? Thanks for keeping me in the roll call, I will hopefully be back in another few week, if my hysteroscopy date would ever hurry up and arrive :growlmad:. 8 weeks takes me to mid-November but I'm SO IMPATIENT NOW!.
> 
> 
> HisGrace... :happydance::cloud9::happydance:, so happy for you my lady. God has certainly heard your prayers.
> 
> Hopestruck.... my chum, lovely to hear from you :thumbup:. I hope the wedding plans are going well and we'll be back on here actively TTC soon.
> 
> 
> Aspe, Storked, Sweetz, Shefali, Kanicky and everybody else I hope youa re all keeping well. :flower:
> 
> 
> The last I read about Army was she was doing ok but cysts were leaking. I havent read any posts for a week or so, is everything ok?
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, hopefully I'll be getting to know you shortly. I'm on a forced break after MC no.6 a few weeks ago. I'm waiting a hysteroscopy to check out things again which should happen in November, but hopefully after that I'm all good to go again :winkwink:. I've a new protocol in place and am last under proper care.
> 
> 
> And life continues on for me, waiting impatiently, form up and down and the woes of looking for new work continue as my job will probably be finishing next March :growlmad:.
> 
> 
> Have a lovely weekend all x

hello :flower: i hope everything comes out well for you. thinking of you dear :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace said:


> ANGEL!!!!! I'm so happy to hear from you! :hugs: I'm not familiar with a hysteroscopy, but I assume they will be going in and looking at your uterus??? I pray it all goes well and you get some answers soon. Good luck on the job front. I know how stressful that can be. Are you looking now or are you about to go look. I'll keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Sweetz - I always wondered if food poisoning could cause a loss. I'm so sorry you lost your angel that way. I can't imagine how it feels. So yeah, stay away from Chinese food especially at a buffet.
> 
> beautifulD, mowat & mandi - I'm so sorry for your losses. Welcome to our group. :wave: Can't wait to get to know you.
> 
> Storked - Have you moved yet?
> 
> Shefali - So happy the witch finally showed up for you! Good luck on the home insemination. Are you gonna use softcups or anything to keep the little guys up there?
> 
> Runnergrl - How are you feeling? So sorry about your b-day let down. :hugs:
> 
> Leather, Aspe, Garfie, Never, Loren, Tybabydreams, sirbaby, lisa, lamb - I hope you are all doing well on this lovely Friday. The weekend is here!!!

:flower:
have been using softcups till last cycle but not sure if i ll be able to use it this cycle as i am still sore down there. lets see will give it one shot atleast for sure :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> mandi2205 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies , new to the forum and thought id join in, just read a post from tybabydreams and just want to say i no how you are feeling i also had an ectopic in 2008 and had half my right tube taken away, was a very very hard time and im forever wondering now what if, but i am trying again and this will be my 5 th month of trying,am just praying am not too old now , well im only 37 but i keep thinking bout my biological clock lol , anyways good luck every one hope we get lots n lots of BFPs :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! :hi: Thought I'd pop the head in to let you all know that I'm still in the land of the living :winkwink:.
> 
> I've read back a bit but as you all know this thread moves so quickly so forgive me for not doing too many personals! :blush:
> 
> Never.... I hope you are keeping well my lady? Thanks for keeping me in the roll call, I will hopefully be back in another few week, if my hysteroscopy date would ever hurry up and arrive :growlmad:. 8 weeks takes me to mid-November but I'm SO IMPATIENT NOW!.
> 
> 
> HisGrace... :happydance::cloud9::happydance:, so happy for you my lady. God has certainly heard your prayers.
> 
> Hopestruck.... my chum, lovely to hear from you :thumbup:. I hope the wedding plans are going well and we'll be back on here actively TTC soon.
> 
> 
> Aspe, Storked, Sweetz, Shefali, Kanicky and everybody else I hope youa re all keeping well. :flower:
> 
> 
> The last I read about Army was she was doing ok but cysts were leaking. I havent read any posts for a week or so, is everything ok?
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, hopefully I'll be getting to know you shortly. I'm on a forced break after MC no.6 a few weeks ago. I'm waiting a hysteroscopy to check out things again which should happen in November, but hopefully after that I'm all good to go again :winkwink:. I've a new protocol in place and am last under proper care.
> 
> 
> And life continues on for me, waiting impatiently, form up and down and the woes of looking for new work continue as my job will probably be finishing next March :growlmad:.
> 
> 
> Have a lovely weekend all xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> TyBabydreams: Where have you been ma'am, you are like one of us....so darn awesome and sweet!!! You don't have to worry ab being ignored here....whatever you want to talk ab we're here to listen and support you. I agree I don't like when others wave me off either with short post, I like for others to understand and hear my pain and Tybabydreams we def hear yours! And I sooo love your profile pic, it's so romantic and honest. Now let the whatever you feel like chatting ab begin and we're behind you 100%! And just Bc you're missing something dosent lessen your chances but allows you to have a great story of your miracle baby!!
> 
> BeautifulD: Hiya ma'am!! I'm sooo glad you join this thread, I'm def sorry ab your loss you do didn't deserve to go through that..but as time goes by hopefully you'll heal physically and no need to rush Bc we're here to support you unto the end!!! Your plan sounds great, im sure it will pay off. Head up chin up!! And Welcome, so excited to have you here!
> 
> Mandi: Hello ma'am, and sorry ab your loss, and your physical situation is def not a hinderance for your chance of conceiving. It has been done before in your situation and it will be done again! And your age is a blessing and so will your rainbow baby be also...FX for you ma'am, and so happy you're part of the thread!!
> 
> Lamb: So excited for your TTC journey with us.
> 
> Sweetz: Sorry ab the diarrhea, I def hope it gets better. I really don't like hearing that your feeling so bad. Let us know how your appt. Go.
> 
> Stork: Thanks for the info I will def tell my Sis. ab it!! And it's ok we def understand you're busy moving and unpacking. Just take it easy Bc one of the Holiday babies belong to you.
> 
> Garfie: YAYYY ab your friend and sorry that you got fussed at for not doing chores.... But im sure he appreciates you!
> 
> Lpjkp: Yayy for feeling better. I hope it's that time for it to leave. Sorry ab your DH, honestly some men dosent understand the toll it takes on our body to carry and grow a child....I mean if you think about it, it's incredible that we can do that but sometimes they don't realize it. We're here for you of course. O and you mentioned your baby is a boy......is that your preference ma'am...mmmnnn?
> 
> Leather: Yayy for all those great Symptns you're having. Oh EM gee, I sooo hope this is it, it sounds so promising Bc I had those same Symptns. Don't get stressed out or worried, you done everything right now you have to leave the rest to God.
> 
> Runnergrl; Yayy for a speedy recovery...and testing already!! Are you BD already? And ma'am it's ok to not get it on the first try...but ad long as you know, you will get it!! We're rooting for ya always!! I hope you're still taking it ez, no rushing. O and I got prego w/o obsessing....at least I thought so and DH didn't even know we were trying. That's sometimes the best way to go.
> 
> HisGrace: Hello ma'am!
> 
> AngelSerenity: HELLLO!!! O I'm so happy you popped in!! I was def not going to erase your name. I'm always thinking ab you, and hoping you're staying sane. And don't worry Mid-November is almost here. It's already the end of Oct. you'll be bk in TTC in no time buy no rush, we'll be here ready to hear the news. What are you doing to keep busy? And im so sorry ab your losses ma'am. But don't give up.
> 
> Hi Lisalee, update me on your Symptns!
> 
> Hi BayBeeEm: I'm missing you ma'am. I hope your ok!!
> 
> Hi BamaGurl: hope you're taking it ez!
> 
> Hopestruck: How's it going
> 
> Shefali: IM SOOOO HAPPY YOU'RE BK!! O I missed you so!! And AF has arrived with a vengeance, she could've kept the attitude but hey at least she came, so you can get right bk in the game. I know you're ready but make sure you recover too so you can be strong enough. Your health is most important.
> 
> Hi to anyone else I may have missed, not intentional.
> 
> AFM: Busy with schooling and now Im having itching everywhere and dry skin and it's driving me crazy!! O well nothing to report except ladies....Head Up Chin Up and let's get those BFP's!!!! Im sooo rooting and praying for each of you and me....that God will bless us to fulfill our dreams and destiny.
> 
> P.S: IM SOOO IN LOVE WITH THIS THREAD BC OF HOW GREAT OUR TTCAL WOMEN ARE!! And IM SOO HAPPY WE GOT NEW MEMBERS TO JOIN US TO GO ON THIS JOURNEY WITH US!!! WE're SO READY ROOT AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER!!! THANKS TO EVERY LADY HERE FOR MAKING THIS THREAD AS POSITIVE AS IT IS!!! NOW LET'S GET OUR HOLIDAY BABIES!!
> 
> P.s: Tybabydreams: Everyone of us have an amazing story that will help someone else to believe. After my 2 m/c's I just knew something had to be wrong with my body...but nope only my faith. Now it's stronger Bc of my father and strong wonderful women like you who have a their own struggle to keep me believing in myself. Hey you are next, and im sooo ready, so someone can read your story like Mandi did and know she's not the only one and be motivated Bc of your BFP!!! So let's get it!!
> 
> Sorry ab typos.Click to expand...

thanks for the concern dear :flower: means a lot!! i missed you all. this thread is like a family now :blush: 
For ttc i got the go ahead from my doc :winkwink: so cant wait. i am resting well though :sleep:


----------



## shefali83

HisGrace :hi: :flower:


----------



## Leather3280

:hugs:Hey Never: thanks so much I can't tell you how much your encouragement means to me. :cry:

AFM: Howdy y'all mornin'! Well last night when we got here to the new rental place for this week, I felt like I had a muscle ache right where our hips and thighs meet on the left side. It only felt better when I laid down. I don't remember doing anything that caused the muscle ache. Anybody ever feel this during their tww?


----------



## Leather3280

Never: do you use lotion for your dry skin.


----------



## mandi2205

think im gonna get my AF soon have just felt the heavy vulva feeling ( sorry if tmi) hope am wrong boohoo .... good luck again everyone lets hope at least one of allof us pregnant xx


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies: 

Sweetz: Nooo you were the first to tell me!!! And it totally made me feel better!! And o my COFFEE.....that's another one of my weaknesses. Sweetz I only can be near you after we give birth Bc you will have me and my boy on a caffeine and sugar high and addiction Bc I won't quit. How you feeling?

Leather: I'm glad I can help, I so really mean it! muscle aches in my TWW was an definite! O and honestly I just begin using lotion again Bc of the dry skin. I'm always wearing maxi dresses so I got lazy with the lotion.

BeautifulD: Are you waiting to "O" or are you in TWW?

Shefali: Yayy for doc giving you the go ahead. I know how anxious you must be! Im so ready to hear your BFP soon!!

Mandi: O no!! I hope it's the beginning to a BFP!! and don't ever worry ab "tmi" theres no such thing in this thread...good detailed description is awesome.Other than the vulva, is there any other sign of AF. FX, FX I hope it's not her. 

AFM: well my itchy skin turned into me breaking out into many tiny bumps....im allergic to something but don't know what. I don't like the ER, so I will wait to see docs on Monday. Newhoo....I'm 20wks Thank God I made it this far.


----------



## mandi2205

Thanx never give up, nope had some tension in my right ovary but i had mt ectopic at that side and half tube removed so that hurts most of the time anyways, but the symptoms im feeling are diff from my normal AF symptoms, just had to walk outta iceland cos i felt all quezy, and am absolutely shatterd .... hope it is signs of a BFP rather than AF , thanx for the reply hun x and good luck x


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY * :cloud9:


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY * :cloud9:


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Symptns: Muscle aches, sweats on and off

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: TTC, waiting for "O" or BFP :wacko: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: AF came :happydance: / Ready to TTC

Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :flower:

Mandi0225: In TWW :coffee:

BeautifulD: Waiting to "O" :flower:

Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" :coffee:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Leather3280

Hey all, I'm on cd20-6dpo. I'm not really having any symptoms right now.


----------



## Aspe

Shefali..isnt is amazing how we like to see af sometimes lol..where I don't have a normal cycle, I miss seeing it every month. Because then I knew I was normal, but unfortunately not :( on the other hand, we wish af would not come just for the reason of a bean growing lol
As for my db drinking, he only drinks probably 4 times a year. And when he does it's probably 6-15 beer..depending on his mood lol..that night he only drank 6

Lpjkp..I seen you suggested b-50 to fiona. I was thinking about the b vitamin, but I didn't know the difference between them all (I.e. 6, 50, 75, 100). Help? Lol

Garfie..when are you testing?

AFM..yesterday when I checked cm, it was white and clumpy. So the little swimmers didn't have a chance I guess :(


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies I tested today and then the witch came at lunch sorry I didn't update sooner but been v busy with the children - in a lot of pain so I reckon the doc might have disturbed something the other day:cry:

I have got 11dpo - so that's a better lp - deff o as well - still a short cycle tho 20 days not long enough:cry:

Ok ladies will try and catch up tomorrow laid on the couch with my youngest cuddled into me already took pain killers not like me at all - hurry up fs appointment:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mandi2205

awww garfie hope you feel better very soon x <3


----------



## runnergrl

Sorry garfie :hugs: - hope you get your short cycle sorted soon!

Never-could you change my status from WTT to TTC? I know I really don't know were I am in my cycle, but we are trying:flower: 

We've been give the :sex: ban-until next weekend, which has made my husband so horny! Its so frustrating! I usually have to ask him for :sex: but the past few days, hes been all over me, like, "how much longer do we have to wait?" and other things I cannot type on here :blush: I hope this behavior continues, it is optimal for baby making! Fun sex makes happy babies, I'm convinced! :haha:


----------



## Leather3280

:hugs:Garfie: So sorry the stinkin' nasty :growlmad: auntie flow came today for you. I'm glad that you have good this cycle, because if I remember correctly the LH phase is very important, in that its not good to have a short one. I think they say it hinders implantation of the egg. My fx for you for a thanksgiving " rainbow baby". Even though we're not really cycle buddies, but to me you will always be my very first cycle buddy. :flower: xxx


----------



## Leather3280

Hehe runnergl: oh my goodness hubby being all over you is definitely a good sign. Oh I'm sure I could tell you a few things that my hubby does to me while we are fully clothed. Hehe I'm:blush:ing big time right now for saying something like this. But he just keeps it interesting and he's so funny. I love my DH very very very much. I feel very blessed to have him in my life and he will make a wonderful daddy so looking forward to that. The only thing that bothers me about DH is that he never wants to give God the credit for all the blessings we have. If it weren't for God I believe we wouldn't be blessed so much in our lives and he never seems to be satisfied. But other than that its all good.

AFM: we are at Starbucks right now and I'm feeling very warm and I asked DH if we're hot too and he said no. So maybe I'm having a hot flash right now. Also the aching has come back on the left side of my leg. But what do you call the junction between your thigh and your hip. I suppose I haven't been drinking enough water either. Hmmm.


----------



## runnergrl

aww Leather! youre so sweet. I can't handle the tease of too much foreplay, I want it all :haha:! Im sure we wont be able to wait it out the whole two weeks. It will help though that he will be out of town a few of the nights! Im so sorry about him not giving the Glory to God and the credit for all that you do you have. We have the EXACT same problem! He is a believer, but he tends to be a "glass half empty" kind of person on most issues and is very negative about certain things. He feels it a hassle to go to church on Sundays and I want to take it further and be part of a small group, but you can forget about that.. he says it cuts into family time... umm hello? that IS family time! I could go on... but I am like you, i love him SO SO much and this is the only huge issue we have. Maybe God will change our husband's hearts.. I will be praying for yours and ask if you could please do the same for mine!! :hug:

As far as how you are feeling, I think being hot is a good sign.. No idea about the cramp in your leg though.. How many DPO are you again and when are you testing? forgive me for not paying better attention:blush:


----------



## runnergrl

wait a minute.... you are in Austin?? I AM IN AUSTIN!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies! First, a warm welcome to all of the newcomers. I look forward to learning more about and with each of you! 

To our veterans, I hope everyone is doing swell. I have to do some catching up ... badly. I tried popping in daily but that proved to be futile. 

AFM, I am doing fine ... just sleeping my life away. I've enjoyed my week off but back to business on Monday. Ok, I will posting more soon!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey runnergrl: hehe yup we just moved to austin a month ago waiting for our house to be finshed. Our house is being built in South Park meadows around slaughter road. 
I'm 6dpo, cd20.


----------



## runnergrl

Leather3280 said:


> Hey runnergrl: hehe yup we just moved to austin a month ago waiting for our house to be finshed. Our house is being built in South Park meadows around slaughter road.
> I'm 6dpo, cd20.

youre not far from me at all!:happydance:


----------



## Leather3280

Runnergrl:Really where do you live?


----------



## Leather3280

Oops sorry runnergrl keep forgetting to answer the testing question. It all depends on how I feel maybe Tuesday or Thursday of next week we will see not totally sure yet.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Ok I'm going to do a quick pop in b4 I hit the sheets.

Leather: Would that part of your body be called the pelvic bone. And Yayy for being 6DPO!! And did i tell you I SOO love it when you post...I love reading them Bc I would say the same things!! And honestly my DH is the one who help me to find Christ. I didn't want too, I fought him the whole way but I had to see what made his God so good....and once I tried it I was hook ever since....It's amazing at how many blessings I'm blessed with but never realized it until I found God. And I am sooo grateful to my DH Bc of how he helped me find my way and now I just don't ever want to turn bk into the girl I used to be. My DH is my earthly rock. And God is my rock!

BayBeeEm: HELLLO MA'AM, so happy you popped in, you know you can't go missing for too long I begin to get paranoid...ESP. since youre carrying our Baby and Bump reward, that women get when they be on here enough!

Runnergrl: I def updated you ma'am. I can understand that. And while that DH of your is horny....I NEED YOU TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THAT, Bc it dosent last long!! Mine is so lazy when it comes to :sex: or rather he's tired of initiating it while I just lay on my bk...heehee. Just don't tell him you're trying to make a baby...it does something to the sex.

AFM: was trying to stay up So I can get the phone call from my sister that my little cousin finally gave birth to her son...but she's been At it since 10:00am this morning!! And my bed time has passes so I guess I'll call it a night! Goodnight ladies.


----------



## nevergivingup

O and sorry Garfie(Fiona) ab AF showing abd ESP. ab the pain. I'm sooo hugging you virtually. Hang in there ma'am, that's all we can do right. Your BFp is soon. But in the meantime we have our FX for the RE to give us(you and DH) some good news. Sooooo I guess you're saying you're going to have either the Turkey baby or the Christmas baby!! FX FX!! Head up


----------



## lpjkp

Aspe: if you're interested you'll need to get the "vitamin b complex"...it's got a mixture of all the different types of b vitamins because they all work together....the 50 just means 50mg, same with 100 etc...you can try either strength for whatever works for you,but the 50 was fine for me :) x


----------



## lpjkp

Never: I love reading your posts,they're always guaranteed to make me smile :)
I hope you're managing to get plenty of sleep,that 20 week baby(argh! You're halfway!) of yours needs his rest! Xx as for me, I really would like a boy,but I'll been static with either,as long as they're healthy!x


----------



## lpjkp

Eek, leather! Another fantastic sign! Hmmm, wonder whether I'll be reading about your bfp in a few days time.... Steer clear of the caffeine in Starbucks (mmmmm, I love Starbucks...) ! x


----------



## lpjkp

Shefali: I loved soft cups! Until they gave me thrush,that is...another epic fail for me! I got my first bfp with them though! x has the traffic light turned green now forTTC (think I remember reading AF had arrived)?


----------



## BeautifulD

hey ladies quick update fRom me, ff has put my o date a day forward so I'm now 3 dpo....

symptoms....
lots of cm
sensitive sore nipples
woke up sniffley this morning

testing will commence on 5dpo forno other reason than I'm crazy with a dash of poas addiction!


----------



## runnergrl

Never- I would love to take advantage of my husbands friskiness, but we have been banned from :sex: for 2 weeks! I hope it lasts!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Never: Your posts are the same for me. Almost like a life line hehe. It's very humbling when you or any of the other ladies comment on my posts. I love encouraging others. Never I try to stay positive when it comes to myself but its hard for me to believe in things like, I'll get my bfp this month probably cause I don't want my hopes to dashed again like those 6yrs before we actually conceived. 
Anyway my faith in my savior and my Heavenly Father is very important to me, and so ecstatic that we share that same faith!&#128524;

Runnergrl: You and dear DH are definitely in my prayers:flower:!

AFM: Well I had a horrible night cause it was so hot and I think humid. Both DH and I were sweating. DH ended up sleeping at the end of the bed, so his feet were right next to my head, so he could be near the fan. 
Ok let's see, I think your right its the pelvic area, so we were at an outlet mall deciding what we wanted to get for furniture downstairs when our house is done. 
My pelvic ache came back probably cause I was walking a lot, also feeling quite flushed at Starbucks, and than I don't know if this is anything, but when I was trying on clothes I was getting big red patches on my skin from where the clothes rubbed against it. Also when I was trying on a dress and zipping it up it pinched my skin(barely enough to feel it) and when I took off the dress my skin was quite flushed(like a pretty big area considering the skin that was pinched was probably only a cm). I don't know if that is anything or maybe it's happened before and I just didn't notice it. Hmmm just not sure:shrug:


----------



## Leather3280

Lpjkp: Hehe lol. I hope your right! About the Starbucks my husband ordered a venti java chip frappacino(which I'm normally into big time) but I ended up only taking a few sips and DH ended up drinking the rest, I was more interested in water. I blamed the sensitivity of cold on my teeth as the reason, but I think after those few sips I wasn't interested in it anymore. Hehe. Weird.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies....sorry I've been a bad posting girl :( past 2 days I have been very out of it. Today is the first time I feel some what ok. I guess my body was struggling to get back from getting sick the other day. I am still not 100% but I will try to catch up on missed posts. Never did figure out what made me sick, but I have a couple ideas.


----------



## Leather3280

I'm on cd21-7dpo


----------



## nevergivingup

O No Runnergrl, I missed that post. Hey I'm sure he will become an even more sex feen when it's time for y'all to :sex: At least mine was for 4 wks straight :wacko: I was trying to hide Bc I got so tired of :sex: so don't worry "THE DAY" is coming!

Lpjkp: O I hope it's a boy....I love boys when they get older but I love baby girls when they're babies;I get to play dress up!!! But I'm with you it dosent matter just give me my rainbow baby healthy. And hey dont you worry you're closer then you think. Once 2nd tri hits it's going to fly [email protected] least that's what they told me....(I'm still waiting on it to fly) after a m/c all ya want is to get a BFP then skip to 40wks and hold Lord Willing a healthy baby.

BeautifulD: YAYYYY for being in TWW!! I sooo hope this is it for you!! My FX Bc stuffy nose, lots of cm and sore nipples are def promising!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I caught up (I think)

Leather...my temp fluctuates throughout the day and it depends on a few things. How active I am, my blood sugar, sleep amount. Only a few days left until testing! Yay!

Beautiful....:dust:

Runner....ugh why no berw chicka berw-nerw? Did I miss something??

Ok serious brainfart.....can't remember anything else lol. 

Never....per usual....<3 you!

Storked?! I misssss yooouuuuuu!!

To everyone else, I hope you are doing well! Sorry I have such a fuzzy brain lately.... Hopefully that clears up soon!

AFM...Tuesday is decorate for Halloween day. Meant to do it this weekend...but the bathroom and I just couldn't get enough of each other haha! Met up with some of dh's family yesterday. Met some new family members. Saw my mil's sister again and she was rubbing my tummy lol then she went on with the typical "gramma questions" how oh feeling? You going to all your appointments? Are you eating? You look thin....*sigh* my bil is going to drive me around in a week or so to try and find a place closer to the hospital. Bc I'm high risk, I need to go to the main hospital in the city, which is a little over an hour away. DH and I finished the registry. Got more blue stuff and less neutral hehe. My mom is making the quilt. Other than that just trying to kick the last part of whatever this was that I got.


----------



## Sweetz33

2nd tri is supposed to fly by? Coulda fooled me.... :wacko:

I forgot something funny as heck happened yesterday. We were getting ready to head to his brother's house and were getting ready in the bedroom. DH rubbed my tummy, then yawned. I told him, he better get ready to have less sleep. He looked at me and smiled. I said yup, only 4 months to go! He face I swear turned 4 shades lighter and he went WHAAAAA?!?!?!?!?!? I was like yeah sweety, I'm 5 months along.... He just looked at me with a look of terror. I was like sweety....how long did you think pregnancy lasted? He just stuttered and blubbered gibberish....lol I gave him a hug and said it would be ok... :haha:

Poor guy....lol


----------



## BeautifulD

aww sweetz, how cute! :) 

thanks ladies, I have a good feeling about this cycle, I have no idea why.... I think it's because post ov is very very similar to my last pg. Time will tell I guess lol. Gah I have no patience for the tww :rofl:


----------



## Sweetz33

I have finally figured it out.....this will be my Halloween costume....



Halloween is for the kiddies right?! Bwahaha!!!! Mine will look a little bit better though hehe


----------



## BeautifulD

:rofl: I LOVE that!!


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz that is creepy but very funny.


----------



## Sweetz33

lol Grace, it is supposed to be creepy....I figure i got a fairly sizeable bump already, mine as well use my "assets" lol


----------



## HisGrace

Yup... perfect for Halloween.


----------



## runnergrl

Lol-hilarious costume!

And yeah- 2 week ban after D&C. Risk of infection-extra bleeding, etc:(. Boo


----------



## Leather3280

Hey sweetz: Thanks ever so much for the encouragement especially when u aren't feeling 100%. Lol on your DH freaking out, i think that is just so precious or should I say something like,totally cool, or maybe just simply "cute", so I don't sound like my elderly auntie or something:wacko: :haha: Yup I'm definitely a wacko. Proud of it! Oh and love the belly bump costume I think it's so totally you sweetz! Hehe. 

BeautifulD: Looking forward to hearing your bfp as well. 2 &#128077;&#128077; up,way up for you and fx. :thumbup:

AFM: Ok so we went to target today and I went off by myself so my DH couldn't see what I was up to&#128530;. I tell you I looked around all the time to make sure he didn't see what I was doing. Hehe I can be pretty sneaky when I want to be. Lol. Anyway I guess I could have waited until next weekend and bought some pregnancy tests, I don't know if it was cause I couldn't wait or if I was thinking practically about it and like what could it hurt. :argh::argh::rolleyes: Probably, I hate to admit it, the first one. So I have my tests now. So I'm just waiting now. I think I'm getting a little scared now, wish I could be like BeautifulD and feel good about this cycle. I don't feel to positive or to negative it yet. We will see what this week brings.


----------



## Sweetz33

Runner...ah makes sense. I didn't want to spend much on a costume, so I figure this would be perfect. Just need to find an old doll....Hmmm this cabbage patch doll will work haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Leather :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Sweetz. hahhaha that has to be the cutest Halloween outfit ever!!!! Im soo in awe bc now i want one!!! And O My, you reminding the DH of your 4 months..i forgot i had 4 months left too. I just keep thinking well im not due til March 5th...but when you think of it that way....mmmmmmn im like running out of time!! At least you got your registry up. i finally went in the store to actually window shop for the new arrival but still not ready to buy anything yet..i hope to get brave like you!!! And i <3 ya more!!

runnergrl: hang in there it will def be worth it when you get to see that hpt with 2 lines!!!! I waited my two weeks well at least until Bleeding stop and ended up with BV, it happens esp. after D&C.

leather: I totally know how you feel, but its ok to think positive, its nothing wrong with that. And if you dont get it when you want it at least you had a positive mind ab it and with God as long as you believe and ask of him you will recieve what your heart desires! Dont feel bad about symptn spotting its part of the our TTC journey!!

Hi to all the other ladies!!!. Now where are yall at!!


----------



## HisGrace

Leather - Good luck! Only 2 days before you test. :)

Never - Hi! :wave: We're here.


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] 4 months girl!! I'm due 4 days after you!!!!


----------



## Leather3280

Ok actually sweetz I think I would freak out if I actually saw you in that costume in person. It's actually kind of scary but cool as well. R u a fan of horror movies? I can't watch them because I have nightmares afterward. I remember watching "The Ring" the American version and just the music creeped me out, not to mention her climbing out of the tv. Had me staying up all night watching cartoons, cause I was sleeping on a friends sofa that just happened be in front of a tv, I was afraid that all of a sudden the tv was going to pop on by itself and she'd be crawling out of the tv. So I was like &#128561;&#128553;&#128560;&#128565;&#128562;&#128557;no please no. Actually to tell you the truth jaws freaked me out as a little kid cause of that stinkin' music they always played before jaws showed up. My mom liked watching that show and ended up hiding behind her chair. 
Course I'm told,as a very little girl(mind you), that I did other things behind big recliner chairs,probably thought nobody would see me, like for example poop. No I don't know if it was outside or inside my diaper or even if I was in diapers anymore at the time. Hehe.


----------



## nevergivingup

:wacko:CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby:1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB: /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby:1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Garfie: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Leather: 6DPO/ In TWW Symptns: Muscle aches, sweats on and off :blush:

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: TTC, waiting for "O" or BFP :kiss: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :blush:

Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :wacko:

Mandi0225: In TWW :coffee:

BeautifulD: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee: 

Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" :coffee:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :kiss:


----------



## nevergivingup

Leather3280 said:


> Ok actually sweetz I think I would freak out if I actually saw you in that costume in person. It's actually kind of scary but cool as well. R u a fan of horror movies? I can't watch them because I have nightmares afterward. I remember watching "The Ring" the American version and just the music creeped me out, not to mention her climbing out of the tv. Had me staying up all night watching cartoons, cause I was sleeping on a friends sofa that just happened be in front of a tv, I was afraid that all of a sudden the tv was going to pop on by itself and she'd be crawling out of the tv. So I was like &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56885;&#55357;&#56882;&#55357;&#56877;no please no. Actually to tell you the truth jaws freaked me out as a little kid cause of that stinkin' music they always played before jaws showed up. My mom liked watching that show and ended up hiding behind her chair.
> Course I'm told,as a very little girl(mind you), that I did other things behind big recliner chairs,probably thought nobody would see me, like for example poop. No I don't know if it was outside or inside my diaper or even if I was in diapers anymore at the time. Hehe.

Hahaha Leather, the ring movie was sooo silly, but it was sortve scary when the girl came out the tv. I vowed to never watch another movie like that again bc it was sooo silly. And im mad bc i never saw jaws, not one. I stop watchin scary movies along time ago bc they freak me out..im like you i will be having nigtmares ab them, so i only watch them in the morning if i have too. A good movie i loved was" I am Legend" with Will Smith and Zombie movies!!

HisGraCE: I Knew my ladies were around here somewhere. You know how fast i worry. Hows your bean coming along? any more sickness

Sweetz: O my you are 4 days after me...Congrats on being 20 wks Ma;am, you are progressing so beautifully. This baby is was meant for you!!


----------



## Leather3280

Actually one more thing we went to check on our house today and I'm getting pretty excited about it because all the cabinets are in now, just waiting for granite counter tops for those. But anyways they must have just painted the accent walls in the house cause when we went in it just smelled !horrible! I mean could breathe without feeling like I was going to get high or something. I don't remember paint smelling that bad. My husband said it smelled pretty strong but he could handle it. I couldn't I had to cover my nose and than get out of there as soon as I could so i could actually breathe.


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Never. No, still no sickness.


----------



## Leather3280

Oh man Never, I can't watch zombie movies either, it's just them wanting to "eat your brains" just doesn't do it for and my over active imagination doesn't help either.


----------



## Leather3280

Congrats HisGrace on being 9wks! So so happy for you!


----------



## HisGrace

Awww, thanks Leather! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

I <3 horror movies!!! Can't get enough of them!!! Next movie I see is Sinister. Just saw Resident Evil 3D.....ooo and I want to see Paranormal activity 4 and Silent Hill.....and and and Muahahahhh!!!!!!! I have issues......lol

Grace....9 weeks?! Kewwwllllllll ;)


----------



## Leather3280

Oh my goodness Sweetz very scary&#55357;&#56881;. Don't ask me to watch a scary movie with you cause you would have cover my ears while I close my eyes. Cause I Can't Handle It&#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56880;! Hehe. Lol. My DH did that for me once at the grudge 2 movie. I still to this day don't know why he took me to that movie when he knows I can't handle it.


----------



## runnergrl

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Sweetz. hahhaha that has to be the cutest Halloween outfit ever!!!! Im soo in awe bc now i want one!!! And O My, you reminding the DH of your 4 months..i forgot i had 4 months left too. I just keep thinking well im not due til March 5th...but when you think of it that way....mmmmmmn im like running out of time!! At least you got your registry up. i finally went in the store to actually window shop for the new arrival but still not ready to buy anything yet..i hope to get brave like you!!! And i <3 ya more!!
> 
> runnergrl: hang in there it will def be worth it when you get to see that hpt with 2 lines!!!! I waited my two weeks well at least until Bleeding stop and ended up with BV, it happens esp. after D&C.
> 
> leather: I totally know how you feel, but its ok to think positive, its nothing wrong with that. And if you dont get it when you want it at least you had a positive mind ab it and with God as long as you believe and ask of him you will recieve what your heart desires! Dont feel bad about symptn spotting its part of the our TTC journey!!
> 
> Hi to all the other ladies!!!. Now where are yall at!!

What is BV?


----------



## MamaTex

Joining this group. I am giving it a go in hopes of giving my parents the Christmas gift of good news that I am pregnant again :) It hasn't been a long time since my miscarriage (a few weeks) and I have not had my first AF after the loss, but I figure why not try? If it doesn't happen for me, it does not happen but if it does, well that would be most awesome!! I am still taking prenatal vitamins and am trying to get my blood pressure under control. I am also trying to get myself tested for diabetes and get my health in order so I have the best chances of sustaining a pregnancy..


----------



## Sweetz33

My DH hates horror movies, but will sit through them with me. haha I do catch him looking away though...he refuses to see Sinister with me bc he says the demon is too creepy. Big baby.... :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome MamaTex!! :dust: So sorry for your loss, but this is a great and supportive group of some epically awesome ladies :)


----------



## Tybabydreams

mandi2205 said:


> hiya ladies , new to the forum and thought id join in, just read a post from tybabydreams and just want to say i no how you are feeling i also had an ectopic in 2008 and had half my right tube taken away, was a very very hard time and im forever wondering now what if, but i am trying again and this will be my 5 th month of trying,am just praying am not too old now , well im only 37 but i keep thinking bout my biological clock lol , anyways good luck every one hope we get lots n lots of BFPs :dust:


Hi Mandi, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I definitely understand your anxiety, and always asking what if. One thing that has helped me tremendously as me and DH begin TTC is this: I went to my OB-GYN for a pre-conception visit. She(my Doc) was Great! She answered all my questions, understood my fears and anxieties, and didn't make me feel crazy for the way I was feeling. More importantly, was that she went over my history with me, my past ectopic and she came up with a plan of action for me that includes early and constant monitoring from the tine I have a missed AF or a BFP pregnancy test. The goal is to catch a potential problem early w/o risking my other tube.
I'm sooo relieved that my Doc has this plan in place for me, it takes some of the anxieties out of TTC. And with the early monitoring I will be able to see for myself that my sticky baby sticks to the right place this time, hopefully. 
So maybe you can consider a similar type of visit with your Doc. I'm glad your new to the forum too! Looking forward to sharing our journeys here.:dust:


----------



## Tybabydreams

Ok, think i'm all caught up since I was last online, so much happens in two days, but I LOVE reading through the posts because they're inspirational, funny, and informational!

Never: Love, love, love ur posts girly! U keep us all updated, and say just the right thing when needed! Thank you, & the rest of the ladies for being so welcoming! I look foward to sharing tmi, lol.

Mamatex: So sorry for your loss:hugs: all of us ladies here understand what you're feeling. i'm a newbie too, and I can tell u that you've found a very special group. All the ladies are so supportive and encouraging, so welcome :dust:

Leather: oh, I have my fingers crossed for you! Can't wait until you test and get your :bfp:

Sweetz: Very funny costume. Love it, it's guaranteed to shock a few people, lol.

To all the other ladies: hello, hope everyone's doing good, happy thoughts! I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone. I'm praying for all of us to get our BFP's soon. And to those who have BFP, i'm praying for healthy, happy rainbow babies!:dust:

AFM: AF is finally over, and i'm ready to :sex: :sex: :sex: i'm going to monitor my CM to find out when I'm "O", and pray for a miracle. I did just stop using my Nuvaring before AF came, so i'm not sure what how long my cycle will be now, so just hoping for the best. Will keep you'all updated :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Tybabydreams: Ok youve posted like for a week now.....youre nolonger new, youre def a part of us now....AND AF IS GONE :wohoo: let the :sex: commence!! And yayy for no more nuvaring, 11 months married is a great time to start TTC, i started when i was 6 months married...(hot in the pants). O Em gee dont worry youre sooo going to get that BFP!! And totally love how you dont mind being TMI with us!

Leather: Youre almost testing...just prepare yourself, bc neutral and stay calm for anything....but im staying excited for you!!

Sweetz: Ummm yea youre def my alter ego! I use to think i could watch those scary movies but um "The Sixth Sense" did it for me, with those dead people and stuff...ewwww im cringing now. And i could handle resident evil but i only could watch it once the video game is even more terrifying. Sinister and the others, whenever the commercials come on ab them, i turn my head!!

HisGrace: Dont worry about symtpns, i say thats a great thing, my two cousins didnt have any symptns, lucky them. So youre def ok!! And did LEather say 9weeks..Eeeek youre moving soo fast. When is your next appt.?

MamaTex: Yayy a new AWESOME LADY TO JOIN THE THREAD!! So sorry about your loss ma'am and like Tybabydreams said, we def know how it feels to have to endure loss. But here you dont have to worry about going through it alone. We're def here to root you on and try to keep your mind busy as we all go this seemingly hard journey of TTC. I hope you stick around with us bc the ladies in here are unbelievably fanstatic!

Ok so im getting a bit worried ab where our awesome ladies are at.....:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:

Stork, i know youre in the process of moving and unpacking just wanted to check on ya and let you know we're missing ya...you know you cant go mia for 3 hrs w/o Sweetz panicking.

BaybeeEm: i know you checked in, i just wanted to sayyy Hello, and hope youre taking it easy, just bc you work at home you still need to take it easy for our little bean youre carrying.

Lpjkp: Hi madam, i always love when you post!! And im still soo happy youre prego...:wohoo: :wohoo: and sickly. looks like youre in the sickly bunch with me and sweetz. HisGrace lucked out:kiss:

Garfie: Hope AF isnt being to hard on ya:growlmad: I hope those cramps lightened up.

Beautiful D: Hows those TWW symtpns coming along, any more promising ones??

Shefali: When are you starting the home inseminations?

Sirbaby: Missing you, I hope AF is gone now.

Bamagurl: Hello

Angelserenity: i know youre lurking, just wanted to let you know we're always thinking of ya.

Mandie0225: Whats those TTC plans for this cycle?

Runnergrl: Hold on ma'am...lets see if we can keep you busy.....:hugs: O and BV stands for Bacterial Vaginosis. 

Hopestruck: Hope the wedding plans are going great!

Lisalee: Youre halfway through, compare symptns, bc im having weird ones:shrug:

Aspe; Are you testing soon?

What happened to ou new ladies; Jessandaj, wantnum2????

AFM: I finally got my laptop back...yayyy, so now i can become a Baby and Bump addict!! So DH and i was suppose to go to several Haunted Houses, as we do every year, so im excited and so ready to go last night and then he's going to get home and tell me, "um bae, we're not going bc i did my research and pregnant women should not be a Haunted hOuses bc you can trip ad fall or they may scare you to where your BP goes up and you may start contracting, and you shouldnt be out there in the middle of the woods while with child....etc. i was soo dissappointed, but hey i couldnt argue with a man who has done his HW:winkwink: so no haunted house for me this year! O and the tiny bumps are everywhere now and im always itchy as if something is crawling on me..my DH think i have the measles so going to the doc in the 8am :growlmad:


----------



## Leather3280

I'm so feeling like I'm going to puke right now. I told The Lord a while ago I would put with a lot just to hold my rainbow baby in my arms. I will willingly go through 9 mnths of throwing up or anything else. Hehe. But very serious.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA for a while - as most of you know I have and are still having the witch from hell - so I reckon the doc either disturbed something, or my endo is worse than I thought:cry:

:hi: and welcome to all the new ladies - so sorry for your losses but here is an AWESOME & POSITIVE thread to help you with your journey and our leader Never is very protective of her baby cubs - so don't be afraid to ask any questions or worry about TMI - hope to get to know you all soon:flower:

Never - Aw I hope your rash is just a heat rash or something - not measles:cry: Hope you are feeling better soon. I suffer with prickly heat in the sun and I used something called Magicool maybe that may help (if it's not measles). What a lovely DH saying no haunted house (not sure what that is) but deff nice that he's worried about you and your little boy - plenty of years for all three of you to go trick or treating :happydance:

Sweetz - I was planning on wearing something similar or maybe painting my bump to look like a pumpkin (I would have been due January) :cry: oh well guess I'll just have to find something slinky and sexy :haha:

Storked - Hope your move is going well hun and kitty is feeling better - you know what they say new house new baby :happydance: something you wanna tell us :winkwink:

Sheff - When do you begin the inseminations will you be using a lube as well - also drinking grapefruit juice won't hurt will it?:flower:

Leather - We were near enough the same in our cycle once the witch had gone - remember me saying I was cycle buddies with 3 people 2 have got their BFP you are my third - 1 day until testing :happydance:

Runnergirl - We had :sex: before we should have (was away on hols) and OMG the pain - so best to wait two weeks as recommended hun:flower: 

LP - Apart from aspirin, pre natals and gfj this month - that is all I will take as my LP seemed ok this month - I haven't got a clue it's not meant to change - mine changes constantly so I never know where I am at:growlmad: Anymore symptoms?:flower:

Aspe - Any more news are you testing soon?:flower:

AFM - CD3 witch still in town - painfully :cry: - must get on hubby ironed the boys uniforms - but what about the rest :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

I will try and get back on to do updates later but.....

Back from NT scan...baby was very uncooperative and just didn't want to stay in the right position! I had to swish my hips around!!! Got some god awful photos...

...but luckily, I came out of my scan and a sonographer asked if I'd like to be a guinea pig to test three brand new ultrasound machines! Baby had moved and I managed to get three new cute piccies of him/her waving!!!!! 

NEW DUE DATE: 4th May 2013 (Measuring 4 days ahead at 12w+2)

ANY GUESSES ON GENDER?x
 



Attached Files:







12+2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## garfie

LP - Congrats on a beautiful scan pic what a gorgeous BOY!:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Lp awwww and I say girl bc we have sooooo many boys already hehe

Leather I hope the puking eases up. I said the same though....and I think I was taken literally bc this has been the hardest pregnancy ever.

Never...hahahahahaha you and my DH are similar. He changes the channel or tries to make convo during the sinister commercial. I sit fixated on TV all excited rofl!! Oh and FYI....I have the resident evil game. LOVE IT!!! I hope it is not measles!!  as for Haunted House....I'm not allowed to go to Halloween Horror Nights @ Universal Studios this year. :( DH won't let me. He doesn't want anything to happen to baby....totally bummed bc this year was classic horror. Alice Cooper, etc....ugh sok....*sigh*

And yes.......I freak after a few hours if I don't see Storked....lol

Garfie!! Slink it up girl! Bust out the French maid outfit heheheh Sorry the witch is being a bitch. I pray she goes packing soon!

Baby...time to get it on hahahahahaha mucho :dust: your way!!

AFM...I'm getting sick again (seriously?!?!?!) Ugh.. Woke up stuffy, sneezing & coughing. Blood sugar was low as well, which is a sure sign. Lovely. DH is worried about how sick I keep getting. I told him its ok, and I'm a ninja warrior and I will be fine. Already called on call doc who said keep hydrated and snack all day. Haha! So typical daily diet. They are going to check me for anemia and they will be giving me the horrible glucose earlier than 28 weeks bc of the issues i have been having. I will be on and off bc I'm still trying to kick the exhaustion.


----------



## Leather3280

Never: ok I will to do as you say but I'm thinking of not testing tmr morning. I want to wait as long as possible. So maybe will test Wednesday or Thursday instead. Yup I'm also glad DH told you no haunted house this year. I think it's beautful when DH's show much they care for their wives.:cry: Hehe. 

Sweetz: Ok I didn't end up puking this morning at 3:30am but felt pretty close to it for 1/2 hour or so. 

Garfie: I missed you! I'm sorry that af is being such a witch!:growlmad: Oh man I was the one you were talking about when you were talking about "three people", or at least the one you're waiting for and than that will be three bfps, that you were cycle buddies with? Wow that would be so cool and I would definitely like to be that third one. 

AFM: For everyone who is wondering when I will test........lets see.......


----------



## Leather3280

Hey tybabydreams: thanks so much the wonderful encouragement and thoughts! You definitely fit well on this thread. Like never said you aren't a newbie anymore you are one of us now. I'm keeping you in my prayers,fx, and babydust to you as well. 


AFM: hmmmmmm.....did I forget something in my last post. :dohh: oh yeah I was going going to say when I was planning on testing if I don't test tmr. I think the only way I don't test is if I don't get anxious and I can control myself a day or to longer. So DH asked me how I was feeling this morning since its been really humid here of late in Austin(Texas humid! No way hehe)even at night. So we put a fan, on the side of the bed so that it would blow across our bodies. Anyhoo he was asking how well did I sleep last night with the fan on, of course I had to tell him the truth, which was I felt like puking early this morning, and all he said is "are you preggors" and I'm like "Ernest please don't do that". This is why I don't to say anything about my symptoms cause he would ask that a lot. I think it's just I know how much he's looking forward to being a dad and it hurts every time I get a negative. So that's probably why I'm holding off on testing as well. Lets just say "I'll go it by ear" or I will see how I feel in the morning. Love much to all my ladies old and new.


----------



## Leather3280

:shrug:Ok weird I don't know what to think now. Ok so I'm charting on fertility friend and today it's telling me I ovulated on cd16 instead of cd 14. Anybody have this happen to them? The site is saying its because of my temperture shift( they call it the trisopheric pattern or however you spell it). If its possible for any of you ladies to look at my chart could you tell me what you think? I would appreciate it. It the site is true than I'm only 6dpo. Hmmm. It's telling me to test November 4th.


----------



## Sweetz33

My chart on ff was always off...so I really can't say.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well that was fun....just went to take a shower and low and behold DH left a booger on the wall....gdit I hate when he does that....well I start gaging....then I promptly puke all over the tub. Well there goes my bath idea. So I clean it up...but of course while I'm cleaning it.....I vomit again! I'm going to kick his ass when he get home.........


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Kick his ass from me to eeeeeewwwwwww! you poor thing is it to much to ask for a bath - when he gets home you should tell him to run you one with bubbles and candles to make up for it:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Leather - I can't see your chart - but like Sweetz said FF has been known to be off - 6 DPO oh man:flower: How long are your LP normally

:hugs:

X


----------



## Leather3280

:rofl: oh my goodness sweetz. Hehe. Lol. That is so hilarious! I was feeling a bit until I read your post. So thanks so much for always sharing everything(and I mean everything)with us:hugs: I'm sorry it ruined your idea of a bath though:winkwink: 

AFM: I'm kind of sad right now cause I just talked to my mom and she told me she probably won't be able to come out here next year now cause my sister amanda(a year younger than me)is expecting her 4th baby in June. I'm not sad cause of her being pregnant, I'm sad cause my mom probably won't be able to come visit next year. I'm also sad cause I just found out that my cousin who eight months pregnant just lost her baby girl two weeks before she was due. I can't even fathom the pain she must be going through.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Garfie: I'm not sure about the length of LP. All I'm sure about is how long my cycle is which is 27-28 days long. How do I post my chart on here Garfie like you do?


----------



## runnergrl

Leather3280 said:


> Hey Garfie: I'm not sure about the length of LP. All I'm sure about is how long my cycle is which is 27-28 days long. How do I post my chart on here Garfie like you do?

Ill take a look at your chart.. there is a thing you click on on the left hand side of FF that says "share my chart" or something like that. You click on that and it gives you a code to paste into your signature.. hope that helps!

Sweetz-EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW on the booger story! yuck!! So sorry you had to see that, clean it up, and that it made you puke!


----------



## Sweetz33

I can handle a lot. hell I hunted and slit, gutted and skinned a deer...but put a booger in front of me...I'm done! :wacko:


----------



## mandi2205

i think there should be a like button on this forum like Fb lol cos some of the things am reading are hillarious x


----------



## Leather3280

:nope:Hey runnergrl: Ok I really horrible at this coping and pasting thing. I'm feeling really dumb not being able to do this simple thing of putting my chart on here.


----------



## runnergrl

Leather3280 said:


> :nope:Hey runnergrl: Ok I really horrible at this coping and pasting thing. I'm feeling really dumb not being able to do this simple thing of putting my chart on here.

hang on, let me go there and see what exactly you have to do.. BRB


----------



## runnergrl

ok, click on "my chart" top left hand corner, click the "share" button under your chart, and go to the bbcode and chart thumbnail. copy that link and paste it in your signature.

to get to your signature, you just have to click on your username here on BNB, then click on "customize profile" go to the left hand side of this page, and click on "edit my signature" paste the link in there:) Hope this helps!


----------



## Aspe

Hey ladies, I've been having a rough few days. Won't be settled until about the end of the week. Uughhh

I was expecting to come on and see all kinds of congrats to someone, but I guess no one tested yet.

Hi to all :)

I don't know when af is due so it makes it hard to know when to test. Either way, af should be here by the first of November. If she do show, I'm going to start vitex on cd 1. Wondering if I should start low dose aspirin on cd 1 as well or not till later in the cycle?


----------



## runnergrl

there is no harm in taking a vit B complex, right? like it doesnt affect your luteal phase, does it?


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say I hope all you wonderful ladies are doing well! 

Also I was hoping to maybe get some prayers. I go to the dr Wednesday & I am very nervous. A little back story.... I was pregnant in February and went for our 12 week appointment in April only to find that our baby had no heartbeat and had passed around 9-10 weeks, just a few weeks after we heard a heartbeat. I know that this time is different (praying that it is) but I just can't help but be somewhat nervous. Especially since I had no clue that anything was wrong last time.


----------



## Sweetz33

Prayers sent Bama!


----------



## Leather3280

Yup Bama! My prayers are with you as well!


----------



## Leather3280

Runnergrl: I must be really spacing because once I copy the chart thumbnail than I don't know how to paste it in my signature. I'm really dumb and feeling a little sad I suppose and really bored:cry:


----------



## HisGrace

Praying for you Bama.


----------



## Leather3280

Or is the link down below my comment ok but than it doesn't have the image I thought it have.


----------



## garfie

Bama - Fingers crossed for you hun - I'm sorry I'm not a praying kind of girl - but sending you HUGE :hugs: as well

Leather - Hey hun have PMd you - hope it works:flower:

Runnergirl - From what I understand everyone says it lengthens your LP that's the whole idea of taking it hun :thumbup:

Aspe - Gfj and aspirin is what I'm taking this month will start the gfj as soon as the nasty witch packs up:happydance:

Never - How are you lady?:flower: Hope you got on well at docs:hugs:

Sweetz - Hope you sorted out your DH - I'm sure you did:winkwink:

AFM - I'm on fever watch - my eldest came home from school shivering and saying he wasn't well - was trying to get his temp down for 4 hours- put him to bed at 8 and have been checking on him every hour well about 20 mins ago his fever broke :happydance: so I guess I'm free now to go to bed at 1.00 am in the morning:haha: joys of being a mummy:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

Leather3280 said:


> Or is the link down below my comment ok but than it doesn't have the image I thought it have.

you copied the wrong part of the code... you need the whole thing... for instance, mine is :

(url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a4730/](img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a4730//thumb.png[/img]
My Ovulation Chart[/url]

which, without me doing anything, shows up like this:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a4730//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart




the entire thing.. you cant pick what to paste... copy the WHOLE code:) It has to have URL at the beginning and the end....Hope this helps


----------



## Sweetz33

DH isn't home yet........I think he knows something is up bc I already gave him tude lol I'll forgive him if he brings me home something chocolate and sweet....hehe


----------



## runnergrl

prayers Bama I know EXACTLY how you feel, and I am sure I will feel the same way when I get pregnant again! :hug: and prayers sweet girl!


----------



## Leather3280

:wacko:Ok finely I got my chart on here and dang it if it wasn't easy :dohh: Thanks so much runnergrl and Garfie for the help and patience it's much appreciated:flower:


----------



## runnergrl

Leather3280 said:


> :wacko:Ok finely I got my chart on here and dang it if it wasn't easy :dohh: Thanks so much runnergrl and Garfie for the help and patience it's much appreciated:flower:

Yay!! I'm so proud!


----------



## runnergrl

Ok I looked at your chart and I need to k ow a few things. First, when did you DTD? Which days? Am or pm? Also, did you have CM? When? It's possible you ovulated on CD 14, it's that second pos OPK that is throwing everything off. Maybe late on the night of cd14, hence the +? I think your chart looks great. Still too early to tell, but IF you O'ed on cd14, you would absolutely get a positive tomorrow, because you implanted at 5dpo.. I hope this makes sense. 
If you O'ed on cd 16, I would expect a pos (if you're pregnant) by wed at the earliest. Just my thoughts!! Take them with a grain of salt!


----------



## Leather3280

Runnergrl: Hehe thanks teach! Ok here's the rundown on my :sex:ing. We did the deed on Sunday the 7th(pm), Wednesday 10th(pm), Saturday 13th(am), Sunday 14th(pm), Monday15th(pm). I believe my positive opk came from the first + at night from a dollar tree brand. I think that's it.


----------



## Leather3280

Oops forgot about cm um I think there some watery around that time but I didn't think there was that much so we used pre-seed both Sunday and Monday night. I have no signs of cm now though.


----------



## Storked

Sending :dust: and sticky thoughts to each and every one of you lovely ladies :flower:
Things are hectic with the move but I will be back and catch up with each of you as soon as I can.

Love you all :kiss:


----------



## Leather3280

Glad to here it storked looking forward to seeing you here again. Missed you a lot.


----------



## BeautifulD

:hi: ladies, 
how are you all? 
I'm 5/6 dpo today and got a lovely evap last night and this morning :rofl: I know its stupid testing so early but I really can't help myself! at least now I know that these tests give off evaps now :)


----------



## Leather3280

Hey ladies good morning. Having a hard time sleeping the causes because one of the lymph nodes on the right side is a bit swollen has been for a couple months but doesn't normally bother me until this morning feeling a bit sore there a bit(also have a bit of a cough much just once and a while). Secondly feel like af could show up any day today is only cd23 though, it's not cramping just a bit of throbbing in my groin area. It's not a good start of the day for me just cause I'm feeling lousy right now. Hopefully when I do get up and start sucking on a cough drop it will help my throat.


----------



## Leather3280

I should mention the lymph node on the right side of my throat so ladies what I'm talking about. I probably should gargle with salt water as well.


----------



## runnergrl

Ouch! I'm sorry leather- you need to update your chart;)

Storked! So good to see you! I've missed you too:hugs: hope you get settled in soon!

AFM took another OPK thi morning and negative. It's only been 6 days since my surgery though so I'm not expecting much. I don't want to miss it though if we still have a chance!


----------



## Leather3280

What do u mean by update my chart runnergrl?


----------



## Leather3280

I have to admit that I'm a bit scared since the lymph node on the right aside of my throat has been swollen for a few months. I'm scared cause I read online that it could be cancerous and even more scared cause of all the cancer that's been going around on my dads side of the family. I had a cousin who passed away in August from skin cancer, an aunt by marriage who just passed away from cancer and of course my dad who has the malignant tumors on his liver(but he's still kicking that I know of). He did drugs in the past and chewed a lot as well. Sorry I'm a bit of a downer today.:cry:


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Leather - I think she means we need to see todays temp hun:flower: are you taking them at the same time every day?:hugs: Aw Leather if you're worried go to the docs hun and I'm sure they'll put your mind at rest worrying is no good:flower:

Runner - At least you have stopped bleeding right? - so that's a step in the right direction and I'm sure your OPK will be lovely and dark before you know it :happydance:

Beautiful - :hi: hun - you sound just like me testing early :haha: I find it helps me get on with my day kind of gets it out of the way well that's my excuse :winkwink: You may have to buy a different brand now as you don't trust them to give you a false reading:cry:

Storked - Aw thanks hun for checking in on us - glad the move is going well:flower:

Never - How did you get on at the docs?:flower:

Sweetz - He had to come home some time - hope he came bearing gifts:haha:

AFM - CD4 witch is slightly here - back on my gfj - not using CBFM as it hasn't detected anything for months! - got plenty of OPKs to help with my POAS addiction - Oh well as I have such short cycles I guess I will know soon:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Garfie: your right I told DH I want to go to the doctors office soon to get my throat looked at and DH said ok. I try to but it's stinkin' annoying when I have to go pee at 6am, and since they tell you temp right away in the morning, I had to temp 2 hrs early. Especially since I couldn't go back to sleep after I woke up. I wasn't worried about the lymph node thing until onto google and typed it in to see what the cause could be for it being swollen for so long. Stupid Internet:nope: Back when I first found out that the lymph node was swollen I had a neighbor friend use her flash light to see if she could see anything and she yeah it was swollen a little but she couldn't see any white stuff. So I guess it wasn't infected. I think it's bothering me right now because I was pushing on it. Hehe. :oops:


----------



## Leather3280

I believe it would have been 98.2 if I had gotten up at 8am since that thing about it going up .2 degrees every hour.


----------



## garfie

Leather - so was this temp taken at the same time as your others or earlier? - if I have to take my temp at a different time I always type bbt adjuster in google and go to when my baby, put in my details there and it will work them out for me:winkwink: so now temps are as they should be:happydance:

Is it maybe glandular fever? - what ever it is hun if it's worrying you then a trip to the docs is next I think, you have tried cough sweets, salt water etc so maybe you have a slight infection that you can't see and you just need some anti biotics? - hope you get sorted soon:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

Garfie: cd5, AF is almost gone! Sorry that she showed up angry but i do hope your endo isnt acting up to much. I honestly wish it go away. But i guess we'll start with one wish at a time. Opks are awesome for addiction, they really do take the hpt of testing away. 

Bama: I understand exactly how you feel, i felt the same way at my 12wk but im praying for ya that this pregnancy will be your miracle pregnancy.

Stork: Hi ma'am glad to hear youre ok, hope to hear from you soon.

Leather: Im sending you kudos bc i couldnt learn how to do that charting to save my life. But i understand your worrying on the lymph node problem, but ma'am i did the same thing, i had a major swollen lymph node behind my ear and i googled it and that was def the wrong thing to do..bc it was totally inaccurate and def stressful. After i googled and read i ran to the docs only to find out that my lymphs nodes was swollen bc of my pregnancy and to learn all over again, that we have a ton of lymph nodes in our body and they tend to swell up alot due to different reasons and one is maybe a minur infection. But cancer ran in my family too and i thought it was that also but totally not the case. Go to the doctor to get some reassurrance and try to stay away from googling, it will surely drive you crazy.

Sweetz: Hope DH brought you some sweetz back!!

Runnergrl: are you opking away ma'am to keep you busy. Even if your 2 week isnt up are you still going to BD?

Hi to HisGrace! :hi:

BeautifulD: 5/6DPO youre almost there!!! And dont worry ab those evaps, have fun testing early! But worried that maybe you need a new box of opks if their coming out positive already, are all of them bad?

Hi to BayBeeEm! :hi:

Hi to Tybabydreams! :hi:

Hi to Mandi0225! :hi:

Hi to Angelserenity! :hi:

Hi to Aspe! :hi:

Hi to sirbaby! :hi:

Hi to Hope! :hi:

Ho to anyone else i may have missed :hi: :hi: :hi:

AFM: Well the rash was dx" as heat rash or exzyma..i know its not exzyma so that leaves a heat rash so i got some prescribed cream. i finally started excercising yesterday, it is def a stress reliever in whatever situation, i think i will be doing that more often. I suggest that to anyone on this journey it def gets your mind rid of some stress and i heard it helps with TTC :flower:


----------



## Leather3280

Thanks so much Garfie for the input about bbt adjuster my chart should be good now. Yup ill definitely get an appointment made soon. My husband is going to ask around his work place to see who they recommend. Especially since we are new to Austin.


----------



## Leather3280

Garfie: Forgot to say in my last post that I woke up at 5:55am this morning so I went on the bbt adjuster like you told me to and it is now adjusted to 98.22 which they used the "unofficial" clear circle instead of the "official" blue dot today probably cause I was messing with it to much today. Hehehe I like to mess around with things a lot.:loopy:

Never: I feel like crying every time I read your posts, cause you just seem to know me so well and it's nice to know that someone gets me. You always seem to have the right words to say too. It's an amazing feeling, cause I don't even feel that way with my mom and my sisters( and I would say we're pretty close). 
Thank you so much for the support and the understanding and making me feel that I'm not the only one going through this in the world. I feel like that a lot, but a lot less since I meet all you ladies on here. 

So thanks so much to all the ladies on here for the support, the prayers, the comradery, and the many hugs.


----------



## Leather3280

AFM: Ok I was just in the bathroom getting ready to take a pregnancy test( I mean I had everything ready, I had pee'd in a cup, I'm always worried I'd pee on the stick to long or not enough,(hehe) I had an unopened test sitting there and I was thinking just get it over with. But than I just couldn't do it. I was thinking the pee's not dark enough and maybe I should wait to do it tmr morning so I guess I'm waiting until tmr morning.


----------



## mandi2205

hello ladies hope we are all well , i have a major sulk on at the minute, i THINK im gonna get my AF very soon , GUTTED , just a tinsy tiny show at the min am soooo hoping its IB ... but prob not :growlmad: def gonna drown my sorrows this friday now with a huge :wine: only thing god about not being pregnant having a :wine: once a month x lots of :dust: to them still waiting and :hugs: to them that got the :witch: xx


----------



## Leather3280

Ok I just saw the cutest thing in the yard right next to the house we are staying. It was a young little buck that looked like he had just traded his spots in for the new little nubs growing on top of his head. Seeing that little guy from only a couple feet away is like "wow what an amazing Creator and God I serve"!


----------



## runnergrl

geeze I go to the park for a few hours and I have pages to read! Ahh! Lets see;

Leather- I agree with Never-go get checked so you can stop worrying about your swollen gland. I'm sure it is nothing... :thumbup: and HOW did you NOT test??? you have way more will power than I do!I think you should :test:


Never- I am doing OPK partly to see if my body will even O before I get AF, and partly because, if the timing is right and it has been past the 2 weeks, we will go ahead and go for it.. IF my husband is in town. I just want to know if my body is back to working properly. Does that make sense? of course I am hoping to O rather than get AF, but I am leaving it in God's hands. i really feel like if I do get my smiley face, and my husband is here and is willing, it is God's way of telling me we are ready and to GO FOR IT! If I get AF, its not time yet, and thats ok:)


Mandi- I hope its not AF for you, but if it is, we will be pretty close to TTC buddies.. I'm waiting for mine to start, hopefully towards the middle of next week, so we will be very close.. a week off maybe? I would rather it be IB though, and you report your BFP instead! As for the :wine:, if AF comes, girl, go for it! there is no harm in drinking a glass of wine...and you have waaaay more will power than I do. I drink a glass just about every night! I always tell myself "red wine is good for you." Hehe:haha:


:hi: to everyone else and hope you are having good days!


----------



## runnergrl

Leather3280 said:


> Ok I just saw the cutest thing in the yard right next to the house we are staying. It was a young little buck that looked like he had just traded his spots in for the new little nubs growing on top of his head. Seeing that little guy from only a couple feet away is like "wow what an amazing Creator and God I serve"!

oh, and your chart is looking GREAT, btw:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:test: :haha:


----------



## Tybabydreams

Hi Ladies!!!
I have to make a point of checking the board more often, I miss a lot in a couple of days, :lol:

Bamagurl: My thoughts and prayers are with you, and I'm praying for a strong heartbeat at your appointment tomorrow. Your fears are completely understandable and reasonable, and all of here are supporting you. I'm hopeful that this is your rainbow baby, and you're going to get to hold him/her soon! :hugs:

Leather: I feel the same as you, I'm willing to endure any symptoms of being preggo as long as it means I get to hold my rainbow baby at the end of it!! So as weird as it sounds, I'm looking forward to symptoms when I finally get my BFP... bring it on!! I can't wait until you test!! my fingers are crossed!! 
Also, I'm sooooo sorry to hear about your cousin losing her baby at 8 months preg. I can't begin to imagine how devastated she is. Even though I don't know her, I'll send a prayer her way


Never: hahaha, very funny. I didn't want to sound to presumptuous by saying I was a regular poster- I still feel a bit "newbie-ish", but you ladies have been awesome in welcoming me, so I guess now I'm a regular :cool: I glad you went to the doc, and found out it's only a heat rash, I hope the cream gives you some relief!! Also, both you and Sweetz have very sweet DH's! I love that they are concerned about the dangers of haunted houses may pose to you guys and your rainbow babies - that's so awesome :happydance: DH's do have their moments when they surprise us don't they??

Sweetz: Speaking of DH's surprising us,:rofl: Very funny "booger in shower" story. OMG, I feel your pain, my DH blows his nose in the shower too, totally grosses me out. I'm like why??? Wait till you're out of the shower, and use a tissue!!! But I've never found a booger in the shower, thank goodness

Lpj: Loved the baby scan pic!! I'm voting for Boy!!!

Mandi: Well, if AF does show her ugly face, then yes take a drink to let off frustration, but remember Happy thoughts!!! We have next month to get your :bfp:, which means lots and lots of BD!! :dust:

Garfie: Hope your son is feeling better.

:hi: to all the other ladies, hope all is going well with everyone.

AFM: same, CM is pretty non-existent, too early for me to O yet. Which is good because :growlmad: at DH. I'm probably only woman with this prob, but it's been almost a year of marriage, and he still treats the household chores as if we are roommates - he washes only the dishes he uses, doesn't wash dishes if I cook (although he did put up the leftovers the other day, so babysteps), and he has yet to clean a toilet, clean the shower, or empty the dishwasher. but he does vacuum, sooooo I'm frustrated, advice would be welcome (p.s. I need to get him on track in time for my O so we can :sex:, lol)


----------



## runnergrl

I feel llike I am cheating on my other threads when I come in here.. I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## Tybabydreams

Okay, disclaimer about me.....
as you can see from my previous post, I'm a bit long-winded when I write, I start and then can't stop :rofl: I keep thinking of things I want to say. 
So I'll apologize now for my book length posts :blush:


----------



## mandi2205

runnergrl said:


> geeze I go to the park for a few hours and I have pages to read! Ahh! Lets see;
> 
> Leather- I agree with Never-go get checked so you can stop worrying about your swollen gland. I'm sure it is nothing... :thumbup: and HOW did you NOT test??? you have way more will power than I do!I think you should :test:
> 
> 
> Never- I am doing OPK partly to see if my body will even O before I get AF, and partly because, if the timing is right and it has been past the 2 weeks, we will go ahead and go for it.. IF my husband is in town. I just want to know if my body is back to working properly. Does that make sense? of course I am hoping to O rather than get AF, but I am leaving it in God's hands. i really feel like if I do get my smiley face, and my husband is here and is willing, it is God's way of telling me we are ready and to GO FOR IT! If I get AF, its not time yet, and thats ok:)
> 
> 
> Mandi- I hope its not AF for you, but if it is, we will be pretty close to TTC buddies.. I'm waiting for mine to start, hopefully towards the middle of next week, so we will be very close.. a week off maybe? I would rather it be IB though, and you report your BFP instead! As for the :wine:, if AF comes, girl, go for it! there is no harm in drinking a glass of wine...and you have waaaay more will power than I do. I drink a glass just about every night! I always tell myself "red wine is good for you." Hehe:haha:
> 
> 
> :hi: to everyone else and hope you are having good days!

Awww thanx runner girl, gutted she is here it is the :witch: was only my usual 26 day cycle this time, thnk i need to work out my luteal phase or something cos i think i Otd 3 days before my app says i did, only know that due to the cm i had , but not that that made any difference cos me n OH DTD every 2 days sooooo , well heres to next month, hopefully for your sake we wont be ttc buddies and you get BFP , i only drink when ive got my AV as i try to do everything right , its not working though lol maybe i should go out get plastered then DTD lol you always here of people getting pregnant on nights out lol , oh well heres to next monh , thanx for your reply hun, and good luck x


----------



## Tybabydreams

runnergrl said:


> I feel llike I am cheating on my other threads when I come in here.. I LOVE this thread!!

I feel the same way!! I love reading this thread. Definitely best thread on the board :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

Tybabydreams said:


> AFM: same, CM is pretty non-existent, too early for me to O yet. Which is good because :growlmad: at DH. I'm probably only woman with this prob, but it's been almost a year of marriage, and he still treats the household chores as if we are roommates - he washes only the dishes he uses, doesn't wash dishes if I cook (although he did put up the leftovers the other day, so babysteps), and he has yet to clean a toilet, clean the shower, or empty the dishwasher. but he does vacuum, sooooo I'm frustrated, advice would be welcome (p.s. I need to get him on track in time for my O so we can :sex:, lol)

This is so funny! Mine is THE SAME way.... maybe even worse! he may rinse off his dishes, but he cant be bothered to lift up his plate and place it into the dishwasher, which happens to be RIGHT NEXT TO the sink :haha: I say that jokingly, but its actually not funny! He doesnt wash dishes either when I cook, and I have been bringing up that unspoken 'rule' for years..(we've been married 3, dated 2 years before that) He will not vacuum unless asked and does such a terrible job that I have to re-do it, so I never ask.. the only things he does well without being reminded is taking out the trash, washing his own laundry, and using the squeegie thing on the shower.. I try to use those things to build on when asking him to do other chores like emptying the dishwasher, and folding clothes, but its a never ending battle. I say things like, "thank you so much for taking the trash out, babe," or "that was so sweet of you to do the laundry, now can you help me fold?" It sometimes works, but Im never met without groans or complaints...I wish I had advice for you, but I am anxious to hear what others say.. Im still holding my breath that my husband will get better at helping around the house!


----------



## Tybabydreams

I like the idea of positive reinforcement runnergrl. Kind of like the pavlov's dog training, lol. But I'm kind of scared he won't learn :shrug:, since your DH is still in his habits after 3 years of marriage. There must be a better way to train our DH's, :rofl:


----------



## Leather3280

Runnergrl: I think the will power comes from not wanting to be disappointed. So in your thoughts I "O" on the 14th? And when mean test do you mean right this Second or tmr Morning. Hehe. I feel like investigating or something:haha: or giving you the fifth degree/;). Lol. I will as soon as can about the doctors app.have to wait a bit DH doesn't remember where he put our insurance cards at the moment. Thanks I appreciate your help on my chart.


----------



## Leather3280

Trybabydream: thank you so much for praying for cousin, we grew up around each other when we were little but we weren't ever really that close. It's pretty sad actually when people move away and lose contact with each other. 
About the chore thing I am a stay at home wife, which some DH's wouldn't believe it's a really job but it is. I like being able to be at home at night when he comes and having dinner ready on the table(I'm so looking forward to cooking again in my new home!). I don't mind the dish and I usually end up washing by hand cause I hated my dishwasher cause it always made my dishes spotty so I would have to rewash them. Than when it comes to asking my DH to wash dishes the one to two times I did, the first he used cold water and the dishes were still oily(come to find in Malaysia(where he's from originally)they use cool water to clean their dishes(I'm thinking that is unsanitary). Then after that I told him to get dishes clean you have to use soap and hot water. Lets just say that I don't ask him to wash dishes very much at all, since I usually get upset with when I do. Lol. So mostly I just once and a while ask him to take out the garbage(if he remembers). I think most men are like that about washing dishes except my little bro' Samuel(he's almost 30)he will wash dishes without being asked. Actually I just heard something about my bro' yesterday from mom, he had gotten these big bumps on his bum or bum crack(hehe):blush: and he actually sliced one open,blood, and pus came out. So he went to work and the next thing you know his shorts are full of blood:saywhat: yup it's true! So I guess long story short he ended up going into the emergency room cause he was bleeding that much and the doctor told him that would be lancing the other just like he lanced the first but the difference was they gave him a shot :muaha:and he said a long painful one( i feel for my :baby: bro' don't get me wrong he is just plan weird and I thought I was the weird one :haha:) the doctors told him that they could bleed for a couple of weeks. I think they were something to do with hemroids. 


Hey Garfie: How's your son feeling after his fever hopefully he's not feeling any other symptoms like a cold or flu and he's bounced back quickly as kids tend to do. They are amazing balls of energy that I wish I could bottle up for myself.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Never - Hello BnB bff! Funny you mentioned me working from home. I am just now starting to do that again. I'd been going into the office in light of all of the house guests we've had over time. I am doing well. Hubby and I just told our parents. My dad is like "wow you make me look old", mom is thrilled. My inlaws are like "we been waiting!". All in all, everyone is thrilled. 

Sweetz - I am so sorry to hear about the wall ornament your husband left for you. Yuck! Tell him the next time he leaves you gift such as that, he will have to clean up the resulting gift that you leave.

Storked - happy moving! We one more step to me visiting and eating all of your baked and cooked goods. Don't work to hard and hurry back!

Bama - praying for you, Dear. I am so glad that logged in today, just in time to read your post. I will definitely make you and your baby a prayer point for me tonight. I trust that all will go well and you will get to see an awesome picture of the little one!

Garfie - Hello love! I always love reading your posts. I feel your positivity through your writings.

Leather - Sorry to hear about your swollen lymph node. I think you should get it checked out, not because I think you have cancer (GOD forbid!) but because you may a cold that is linger ... you need to clear that hun. Being sick and pregnant is no fun!

Tybabydreams - roommate wars is it. LOL. My husband only takes out the trash ... so beat that! I am working on him getting more involved with household stuff but the way we live is the way he and I grew up .. traditional. BOO!

runnergrl - this board is what it is because of people like you that join. As for cheating on your thread, look at it as a polygamist relationship. To wives/husbands that know about each other and agree to co-exist. 

Mandi and all of the new gals that I am yet to meet. Welcome! I look forward to learning more about each of you!

AFM - I went for my ob teaching session today. Soooo much information. I was to do blood work but I knew I wasn't hydrated enough and thus asked to reschedule for Thursday *sips on 24 oz water bottle*. I sure hope they will be able to get what they need because my veins are quite stubborn at times. I also schedule my 12 weeks scan during the week of Thanksgiving. Oh! The doctor mentioned that our 3 D machine is so good that they may be able to determine the gender. I'm excited but I will take whatever they tell me on that day as a best guess until we confirm during a subsequent appointment.


----------



## runnergrl

Leather3280 said:


> Runnergrl: I think the will power comes from not wanting to be disappointed. So in your thoughts I "O" on the 14th? And when mean test do you mean right this Second or tmr Morning. Hehe. I feel like investigating or something:haha: or giving you the fifth degree/;). Lol. I will as soon as can about the doctors app.have to wait a bit DH doesn't remember where he put our insurance cards at the moment. Thanks I appreciate your help on my chart.

Yes, IMO-you ovulated on cd14. An I'm just giving you a hard time about testing:haha: you can test whenever you would like. I'm anxious to see your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## Leather3280

Runnergrl: Hehe thanks!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hello ladies....

Ahhh i just posted this morning and come bk to a bunch of pages.....LOV-ING IT!!

Leather: Awe thanks ma'am, that made me feel so warn inside!! Im sooo happy you can relate to me and that i make you feel better. that so seriously makes me feel warm inside(and its def not Hormones!) And its ok to feel closer to feel a bond with other people then your family thats how i found this site, although my sister had a m/c i still felt like i couldnt talk to her ab my loss or how im feeling. I love being able to express myself here bc yall women dont hold bk with yal feelings either. thank you. And i so forgot to comment on your cousin loss at 8 months. Im soo sorry for her and i cant imagine the pain she is feeling but i will def be praying that she finds peace and as the days go by. No one can imagine that feeling:cry: And i so love how you think and express yourself, esp. ab how GOD is real. Just to think how we women can grow and living being in our womb and all we have to do is carry it and our body knows exactly what to do week to week is so amazing that scientist cannot possibily believe that its evolution that blessing is simply God. And i can understand ab wanting to wait to test. Its still early ma'am, i only got my BFP's at 12DPO, but i tested my heart out every other day prior to it...it was a whirlwind of emotions, of course, but your soon BFP will be worth it.

Tybabydreams: hahha.....my "regular" thread buddy!! And def write your books girl,....we love reading them!! Thats what we're here for to express ourselves in essays or term papers if we have to get our point across! And your DH story i think is cute, im a housewife/student so my DH dosent lift a finger to do anything and honestly i love it..almost.....but he wasnt like that when we were dating...after we got married....thats when i became his love servant but hey he works his butt off for me so i cant be to catty with him. But it takes time to instill chores into men, but it will get better as yall marriage go on.

Mandi: Sorry ab AF showing ma'am, i was really hoping it was IB until i continued reading ...grrrr :growlmad:But its def ok ma'am, its still November and Dec to come...dont give up!! It'll come, and def enjoy yourself but getting wasted only works for the ones who doesent want to be prego or had a 1 night stand with an ex or stranger it hardly ever works for "Our :haha:" kind. We are a peculiar people....TTC WOMEN!!

Runnergrl: you def dont sound crazy or make it sound confusing. I did the same thing as you after my m/c. I was ready too and you will get it too. I got my BFP after m/c and b4 AF came and with your awesome mind set ab whatever God allows you will get it too, thats the best way to think and go ab it so you wont be to dissappointed or let down bc you know this is in Gods timing..not ours. So opk away ma'am until that body gets back to normal and then let the :sex: BEGIN!! And o yea my DH was working over the road too so bc my opks didnt work and bc i wanted my DH after 3-4 wks of waiting i dived on him 2x's and i believe thats all it took. GO FOR IT Runnergrl>you got that name for a reason!! O and i love that you love this thread. Thanks to you for making it sooo awesome.

BayBeeEm: My BNB BFF :hugs: You def have the best job ever....i so would love that to be prego and work at home!! And im going to need for you to drink more h2o ma'am!!!!!!! You know you had those stubborn veins...as do i! But im glad you learned alot! Im soooo still over the moon for you ma'am! You started in the beginning with me wanting it soo bad with an awesome attitude and you got it and i just love hearing you talk ab it,bc it really does show that miracles does happen we just have to be patient. And yayyy on 3D scan..to see what your miracle baby is...OOOOOOOooo im soo excited...and its going to be around Thanksgiving!! Now i will have to be on BNB on Turkey Day!

Lpjkp: Forgive me ma'am, i wanted to reply on your scan post but it slipped my mind. BUt what an awesome scan pic of your beautiful boy or girl!! Im a bit confused still at reading u/s pics but is that the babes bent up bc if not then im yelling "Boy"!

Garfie: Im always in love with your positivity. And I def enjoyed GFJ at least the Grapefruits itself. It def did something. And my cycles were long but are you taking anything else with GFJ?

Bamagurl: Cant wait to hear ab your appt.

Hello to all the ladies!!!

AFM: The prescribe cream is awesome!! Im no longer itching at least not right now.


----------



## runnergrl

You rock!


----------



## Leather3280

Ok ladies I think I know what's wrong with my throat. It's my right tonsil, I forgot the tonsils are located right behind the tongue.:dohh: hehe stupid me. So tomorrow I'm going to gargle with warm salty water and drink plenty of fluids. I asked DH to bring me back some tea packets from work and than I will drink some hot tea tmr evening as well. I feel more at ease now. I believe it's cause of The Lord. You see we went to our first bible study 5hrs ago and it was wonderful. Do you ladies know the passage in Mark(ch.3 vs1-3 I think) it's where Jesus goes into the synagogue on the sabbath and the Pharisees are laying a trap for Him there, using a man who has a crippled up hand. Of course Jesus knows what they are trying to do and in the book of Mark it says, Jesus got angry at the Pharisees for there hardened hearts. So he tells or ask them is better to heal or kill on the sabbath and than he tells the man stretch out your hand, he does and his hand becomes whole. The Pharisees used that as something to condemn Jesus with. But tonight was the first I realized this: I realized for the first time in my life that the Pharisees never noticed the crippled hand being out stretched and that as soon it was it became whole just like there own hands. I just couldn't fathom how the Pharisees could miss something so awesome and miraculous! All they could dwell on was hurting Jesus for all the problems he was causing for them and the "law". I don't know they can miss that and also not believe Jesus whom He said He was, the son of God. Who else could such wondrous and awe inspiring things! This made me think of all the miracles that are still happening to this day. I wanted to encourage you ladies with this little comment: remember that miracles are possible and don't ever give up. The Lord wants to give us the desires of our hearts and I believe that for all you ladies on here. Babies are miracles in themselves and who is the miracle worker? The Lord! So I say again I will believe this miracle for all of you ladies and please believe in it with me as well


----------



## MamaTex

Good day to all of you ladies. Going to go back and read through the post to catch up with folks. I was so busy yesterday afternoon picking my friend up from the hospital and then taking her grocery shopping. She has a condition that makes walking around the store exhausting and bad for her heart, so it was extra slow going around the store yesterday!! Anyway, looking forward to TTC into November if I end up out by the end of October, because I will have my copy of Magic Mike in my home to provide that extra motivation to TTC. Released 10/23 to my extreme delight :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Aw Leather, i so love reading the bible and once God blesses you with that understanding of whats going on in it its like you cant put it down. Thanks for that story of the Pharisees, im going to read up on it today. I sooo love your courage and honesty and the fact that youre not afraid to talk ab God and how good and real he is. Thank You sooo much for being a part of this thread!!! Now about that testing...is today the day???????

MamaTex: We thought you left us...so glad to see your post and to know everything is going well wiht you. Sorry ab your friends condition i cant imagine that. 

Ok ladies....WHERE IS EVERYONE??????????????? IM SOOO GETTING WORRIED!!!! THE THREAD IS SOOO QUIET!!! WILL THE M.I.A LADIES CHECK IN PLEASE :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh and my ticker says 21wks, Thanking God!! And it says if its a girl she has a supply of eggs....What ab a boy....BC MY BLESSING is A BOY!!!


----------



## garfie

Just checking in but will be checking out again - got some bad news last night my uncle died (52) of course this is sad but this means I only have one living relative left in Scotland (my father's side) and as she said this shock will probably kill her.

Sad as well because my boys won't know what lovely relations they had (I had a lot of contact with them whilst I was a wee bairn) I guess it will be up to me to try and keep their memory alive great people such as my gran, my grandpa, my dad, my aunts and now my uncle.

In my direct family I have one aunt, my mum and my sister that's all:cry:

So feeling a bit sad today - hope you all understand will check in soon when I feel stronger.

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Leather: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Symptns: Muscle aches, sweats on and off :winkwink:

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :shrug:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :kiss:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: TTC, waiting for "O" or BFP / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :flower:

Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

BeautifulD: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Just checking in but will be checking out again - got some bad news last night my uncle died (52) of course this is sad but this means I only have one living relative left in Scotland (my father's side) and as she said this shock will probably kill her.
> 
> Sad as well because my boys won't know what lovely relations they had (I had a lot of contact with them whilst I was a wee bairn) I guess it will be up to me to try and keep their memory alive great people such as my gran, my grandpa, my dad, my aunts and now my uncle.
> 
> In my direct family I have one aunt, my mum and my sister that's all:cry:
> 
> So feeling a bit sad today - hope you all understand will check in soon when I feel stronger.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

O no Fiona.....Im so sooo soo soo Sorry. Words cant express how sorry i am. But i do want you to know im always thinking of you and esp. now since youre in mourning. It will be your job to keep their memories alive for your children to know they are a part of a wonderful family tree. Again im sorry for your loss and i will be praying that you find peace soon. I understand you poppin in and out. Take care of yourself hun and your family.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, and HisGrace :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Leather: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Symptns: Muscle aches, sweats on and off 

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: TTC, waiting for "O" or BFP / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

BeautifulD: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33: the booger story made me laugh. Just what I needed today!! When you are in the bath, there is flowing water or the toilet for goodness sakes!! 

Leather3280 : Read that you were having problems posting your chart, but I would have an issue with just charting myself, never mind trying to post it. All of that stuff confuses me but I am slowly, but surely trying to learn. It's like I am back in school. I haven't bought an OPK yet to see if I have ovulated after the MC, but maybe I should in the future. Undecided...

Also, glad you got some more information on what has been troubling you

mandi2205: Do enjoy your wine. Until I see signs of the she-devil, I am going to abstain. I would like to have a glass of some stuff I finally found that I liked (St. James Winery blackberry wine), but can't! Grrr. Well, I could but don't want to take the chance. It will be there for me lol. Good luck next month Mandi

runnergrl: Best of luck and health to you. Never having been in this situation, I am not sure where I should be, how I should be feeling, or what I should regard as a symptom! It's so hard to hold out on testing, but I am going to try.

Bama: You are in my thoughts

garfie: Sorry to hear about your uncle. 52 is so young!

Nevergive up: I thank you for your encouragement. As for my friend, her condition was discovered because she made the right decision to go to the ER instead of keeping a regular doctor's appointment. The weekend before last she was very weak and could barely walk. She had shortness of breath and couldn't figure out why. It was almost surreal being back in the Er because it was only a few weeks ago that I was there. Being the patient is so hard, no matter what the reason you are there in the ER. While we were waiting in the ER her first day at the hospital, I made sure to hold her hand because I knew all too well what it is like to be so fearful and not know what is going to happen next...I have been in the ER before but the outcome was happy. The outcome for my friend was ultimately a positive one and now she is making changes for the better. 

Hello to everyone else!! I will try to stay more active in this thread and keep up better :D


----------



## mandi2205

nevergivingup what does turkey baby coming soon mean ?? lol or am i having a blonde moment hehehe ?? x


----------



## mandi2205

thankyou mamatex only let my hair down one night a month while the witch is here lol , im usually so down in the dumps i just drown my sorrows haha ,,, but other than that no i dont risk it. x


----------



## BeautifulD

thanks never :) I'm 6dpo though :) 

getting symptoms that are exciting me though.

Dog tiredtender tingley boobs 
cranky, especially towards oh
nasty lump in my throat


----------



## nevergivingup

Mandi0225: Hahaha youre def not having a blonde moment,i forget that women all over the world are on these threads. So when i type Turkey baby, Im referring to that our FX that you will Concieve on Thanksgiving which is in November for us Americans. And dont feel sorrowful it will come ma'am!! Are you taking prenatals, GFJ, or preseed when it comes to BD?

MamaTex: You are def an awesome friend to have been there for her through that situation and to be back in that ER probably just bought back memories for you but im sure your friend soo appreciated and is truly grateful for all your help. Its def hard to find great friends like you. You will recieve your blessing soon. And O the opks didnt work for me but you do need some kind of indication wtih whats going on in your cycle, so you can have a better opporunity per se. last cycle i just paid attention to my body.


----------



## Leather3280

Ok ladies just took a first response,the 5days sooner one, I guess it's a bfn. Actually I'm not having anymore symptoms either so maybe I'm out this month. I just have a bit of a cough and my right swollen tonsil which I don't think are symptoms. So no more nausea, I don't have hot flashes anymore really, no sore breasts,no pains at all in the neither regions, no aches at all either. I could be out this month I suppose. I felt we did pretty good though this month bd when we were supposed to, had good temps, thought I had good symptoms of "O", than afterwards all those other things that happened, hot flashes, nausea, pelvic aches, etc. now they all just disappeared like a day or two ago. Enough about me. 

Never: The Lord is everything to me! We have been through a lot together. I love His word and I love it when I realize something new about the scriptures that I didn't know before. I think sometimes I see a very very very faint line but I think it's just because I want to see it there. Hehe. 

Garfie: I'm so sorry for the lose of your Uncle. It's so cool to have relatives left in your homeland of Scotland. I wish I had relatives left in Ireland. I've been meaning to tell you that I think your name"Fiona" is beautiful and is Garfie a Scottish word. 

Mamatex: I agree with Never you are a pretty amazing friend and I'm glad your back on here as well. 

AFM: So today is cd24-10dpo(I believe anyway), if you were to look at my chart it would say only 8dpo.


----------



## runnergrl

Hi ladies! :hi: can only pop in for a moment today as I am very busy running around. I leave tomorrow with my son to go visit my parents in Colorado. My husband will be meeting us there Friday afternoon I am working today too which makes getting things organized very difficult. I will probably not be back on until Monday so dont freak out or think I have gone missing.. I will only have access to BNB from my phone and probably wont be on as much bc I want to spend as much time with my parents as I can. will miss ya! :hug: to everyone!! I want to see some BFP's when I get back!!


----------



## mandi2205

hiya never giving up and everyone else, was beginning to think i was be resigned to a turker baster or something lol , and here i go again whats whats GFj ? and preseed ? nope am an amateur when it comes to this , but any advice would be absolutely great ?? i have just been on folic acid for 6 months, my OH takes zinc and multivits, vit d and cod liver oil,, pump him with all sorts, i actually wrote a post on here to ask people if they had any idea if there is anything i could take to up my chances ??? most of the time i see DO NOT TAKE WHEN PREGNANT on the bottle x ps glad am not having a blonde moment as i am currently going brown lol x hope your feeling ok and everyone else on here too x


----------



## garfie

Thanks Never - for being so understanding as always:hugs:

Mandi - GFJ - is grape fruit juice the month I got my BFP I was drinking a small glass from when the witch left until O day - I'm on it again this month I figure it can't hurt. (Make sure you use proper grapefruit juice not synthetic stuff!:winkwink:) helps with his swimmers. My friend who had also been trying for 8 years got pg on the cycle she finally gave in and started drinking it (she hated the taste) :happydance:

I now have my winter colour (as the kids call it) gone from blonde to brown :happydance: so much easier to manage.

Runner - Enjoy your break hun :flower:

Leather - I have one relative left in Scotland now :cry: - Garfie was my first dog when I became a grown up with my first house I was engaged to a soldier called Gareth & my name is Fiona so I put them together and made Garfie - sad I know :haha:

Hubby also made a viable point he will be the last of his surnames sake unless we have a boy that can carry on the name :cry: scary to think whole families, traditions etc gone just like that. When you are young you never think of things like this but as you get older..........

Beautiful - Lets hope all these symptoms turn into a BFP for you :happydance:

Mamatex - Hi :hugs:


I will keep popping in from time to time and I will be stalking anyway you know I like to add my two penny worth :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi everyone i'm a newbie. My DH and I got married October 1st 2011. I got prego right away after that. Then in January at 14 weeks and 5 days I miscarried. :cry: Been trying to get prego ever since with no such luck.


----------



## mandi2205

thanx garfie, ooo grapefruit juice i can do that , i love the stuff , think ill be getting some grapefruits or juice this wkend .... thanx for that, nd on the hair i have never gone brown this is the first time, and am beginning to wonder why i didnt do it sooner haha x


----------



## runnergrl

ok...so just thinking out loud here...If i count the day I had the D&C as CD1, I am on CD8. I am hoping to O on CD 14 or 15 and we will be trying, if my husband is in town.. Lets see...He wil be home on CD13, and 15, so if I O on CD 15 and we are able to :sex: two days before and the day of, I feel like we will have a pretty good shot! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Leather3280

Meggiay93: I'm so sorry for your lose! It's difficult but than that's why all of us ladies are on here to give support. We are here to answer questions, to get excited over your symptoms and to also remind you that you are never alone. So welcome and get ready for some good times.

AFM: Even if I don't get pregnant this month I am still thankful for all the ladies on here!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Garfie: what about fresh squeezed grapefruit juice? Have ever thought of creating a family tree with your boys? Than you could tell them all about your cool Scottish family history.


----------



## runnergrl

and form of grapefruit is good. juice or whole. as long as its real and not fake.. Ok I really am going now :haha:

BNB is a time sucker!


----------



## meggiemay93

Has anyone ever tried drinking red raspberry leaf tea to aid in fertility? I know it helps for regulating cycles (I just started drinking it regularly again) and it's supposed to be good for you while you're prego. Just wondering


----------



## HisGrace

Garfie - I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Please take all the time you need and if you need anything let us know.

Storked - Good to hear from you. I hope you get all set up soon. 

Beautiful - Hopefully that evap was getting you ready for what's to come.

Leather - So sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you start feeling better soon. And definitely go get that checked out if for nothing else than to ease your fears. So I see I'm all kinds of late. You figured it out on your own. I saw your post about Mark and can I just say, you're an awesome woman! 

Never - :wave: I hope your rash clears up. And kudos on the exercise. I started spotting again today so dr told me no excercise. I get an excuse to be lazy. ;) As for your ticker, maybe says girl because your ticker is pink. Have you tried switching it to blue?

Tybabydreams - No clues on how to help you out with dh. Sorry. What does he say when you bring it up?

Mandi - Sorry about the witch. Ol heffer! But please have a drink for me. 

BayBeeEm - So excited for you and your 12 week scan.

Meggie - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug: Welcome to our thread. You will love it here.

Hi to everyone else. 

Where's Sweetz?

AFM - Today is our anniverary and DH had a beautiful bouquet of flowers delivered to my job. Yesterday was a super stressful day at work so the flowers helps make my space more peaceful. I had an appt today and got to see my little peanut wiggling around inside. I'm measuring a full week early which has me scared but ahead is better than behind so I'm elated too. I'm all over the place.


----------



## mandi2205

just wanted to say sorry garfie for your loss, lots of hugs hun , i really should read back on posts , if i did i would o said this sooner ... hope your ok lovie x :hug:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks everybody! The appointment went well! The baby was great & they did an ultrasound to help put my mind at ease! Heart rate was going strong at 171
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4375.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HisGrace

Yay Bama. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! Right now he/she is measuring for a due date of May 8th which is the day after my birthday!


----------



## meggiemay93

Congrats Bamagurl!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies.

I'm going to catch up tomorrow as its getting late and I'm beat...just wanted to jump on and let y'all know I'm ok.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

BamaGurl: OH EM GEE, what a beautiful scan pic of your little rainbow baby!! Thanks so much for sharing your blessing with us!! O it is beautiful and im sooo happy you got reassurrance that your babe is ok, now relax and embrace your baby, he/she actually is in baby form now!! And to have your baby after your birthday will be awesome, what if you had the baby on your birthday how cool would that be!

Leather: Aww booo, dont worry ab that bfn hpt, its still early, i tested 10 days and 11dpo and always got an bfn but on that 12dpo the line showed up faint so dont worry youre still in the running ma'am for your bfp, and those symptns were not in your head!!

BayBeeEM; HI BAYBEEEM!!!!!! 

HisGrace: aw sorry ab the bleeding, def take it easy and def no excercising, and you had the go ahead to be lazy once you got your bfp, shoot once you start ttc, you get the right to be lazy bc we put all our energy in ttc. And yayy on a wonderful u/s today, i know you were over the moon to see your miracle baby! And HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to you and your DH, that was soo sweet of him!! You soo deserve it!!

Runnergrl: Yayy totally have fun with your family, you deserve it after what youre going through, so make sure you relax some too. And i hope you do "O" around the time DH comes home and if not on the day sperm can live in you for up to 5 days...so store it up ma'am!!

mandi2205: You are soo not an amteur...as long as you're BD then you know what you're doing. Eating a grapefruit a day really did something to me and also Pre-seed is awesome, its meant and made for Baby making instead of using all other lubricants its safe for the sperm to travel and helps them move along. And if you BD alot like i did, i needed extra moisture and it was more then enough, i got my bfp on the first try so i passed the remaining on to my sister. And you will learn alot here, i know i did.

Garfie: i love how you through your dog name in your name...im a pet lover. And we love your Two Cents here!!!

meggiemay93: O im so sorry about your loss, and do hope you recover soon. You will love it here, the women are awesome and will love to support you on this trying journey. I heard about raspberry leaf tea, my cycles were regular so i didnt really need it although i did hear that it thickens up your uterus so i considered it after my d&C. My buddy on another thread got her BFP while using it. I soo hope you get your bfp!!!

SWEETZ: WHere are you ma'am??????????? Now im getting worried!!!!!! 

Hi to all the other ladies!!! Hope to hear from you all soon.


----------



## nevergivingup

Ooops im late...I see Sweetz! Yayyy so not cool Sweetz, you know how i worry! Ready to hear from you tommorrow!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, and Bamagurl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Leather: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Symptns: Muscle aches, sweats on and off 

Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: TTC, waiting for "O" or BFP / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

BeautifulD: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Leather3280

Hey y'all! 

Garfie: I like it that your user name is/or was your dogs name. I'm like Never i love dogs, I have chocolate lab named max brenner, of course we just call him max. 

Never: Thanks so much! What would I do with out you! I wasn't feeling anything until early this evening. I had a little cramping on my left side and than had that ache again in the pelvic bone area like last weekend, felt a little nauseous after eating dinner. After that I was thinking(when went to hobby lobby, than went to pet smart, than to Walmart) why does everything have to smell so strong. I don't want to get to excited because I can get nauseous before my period as well. 

Bamagirl: Oh the ultrasound pic is beautiful! 

Sweetz: yay c u on here tmr!

Runnergrl: Have a great time with your family in Colorado!


----------



## Leather3280

AFM: So I woke up at 3:55am this morning and just new that I wouldn't be able to get back to sleep. I suppose just one of those one of those mornings. Woke sweating and feeling like I was one big hot flash until I got out of bed. I had to pee that's why I woke up in the first place. My DH even said you feel sweaty and even a bit sticky. When I laid back down my left side pelvic started feeling ache/throby kind of and when I push down on the area I feel a bit sensitive. Ok so that's how I was feeling early this morning.


----------



## Leather3280

AFM: Still having a constant ache in left side pelvic area.


----------



## BeautifulD

Have you tested yet Leather? I woke up the same this morning at 4am I also had the pain in my rightsside all afternoon and evening yesterday.... fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## mackjess

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, and Bamagurl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: *
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: *
> 
> 
> AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold
> 
> 
> SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.
> 
> HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs
> 
> 
> 
> SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> 
> Leather: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Symptns: Muscle aches, sweats on and off
> 
> Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:
> 
> Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> 
> Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:
> 
> Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:
> 
> Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:
> 
> Runnergrl: TTC, waiting for "O" or BFP / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:
> 
> Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :happydance:
> 
> Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:
> 
> Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:
> 
> BeautifulD: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:
> 
> Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:
> 
> Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:
> 
> MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> 
> Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:
> 
> Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


Can I get in on this?? Ov in about 3 days and bd´ing my butt off. Hoping for BFP in November.

Congrats to all of the BFPs so far!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Leather-just had to jump on and say your chart looks great!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

BeautifulD said:


> Have you tested yet Leather? I woke up the same this morning at 4am I also had the pain in my rightsside all afternoon and evening yesterday.... fingers crossed for us both xx




mackjess said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, and Bamagurl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES
> 
> 
> Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks
> 
> Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: *
> 
> 
> Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: *
> 
> 
> AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:
> 
> BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold
> 
> 
> SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES:
> 
> BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.
> 
> HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs
> 
> 
> 
> SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::
> 
> 
> Leather: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Symptns: Muscle aches, sweats on and off
> 
> Kanicky: CD1/ MIA :shrug:
> 
> Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:
> 
> 
> Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:
> 
> Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:
> 
> Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:
> 
> Runnergrl: TTC, waiting for "O" or BFP / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:
> 
> Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :happydance:
> 
> Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:
> 
> Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:
> 
> BeautifulD: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:
> 
> Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:
> 
> Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:
> 
> MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:
> 
> 
> Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:
> 
> Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:
> 
> 
> Can I get in on this?? Ov in about 3 days and bd´ing my butt off. Hoping for BFP in November.
> 
> Congrats to all of the BFPs so far!!!Click to expand...

HI LADIES:

Leather: i know youre trying not to get to excited bu toh my are you having prego symptns!!! And they are blazing!! Which is a Great thing!! I sooo hope this is it for you!!Also i couldnt sleep at all any last night any, i woke up several times bc i was gettign to hot, and i just was restless.

BeautifulD: Your symptns sounds so promising as welli hope this is it gor you, the aches is def an awesome sign, when are you testing?

mackjess: Hello ma'am!!! You can soo def join in, we'll love to have you, i hope you have your Turkey BFP!!

AFM: Lisalee, Stork, Sweetz, shefali, sirbaby,lpjkp, jessandaj, wantnum2, we're missing ya ladies, i hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## BeautifulD

I started testing at 4dpo :haha: 7dpo today and have managed to bag myself some evaps, I am the evap queen :haha:


----------



## meggiemay93

Sorry if this is tmi but can anyone tell me how long an egg staying good after O?

Yesterday i had a lot of cm and then late afternoon I thought I could feel O pains. But of course after DH got home from work we ate and then have church. Since we live in an apartment behind the church and his dad is pastor his family comes early so no :sex:. And then after church DH decides to watch 2 hour and 45 min movie. We finally :sex: at about 11 o'clock!

Once again sorry if tmi I was just wondering if anyway possible :spermy: could get where it needed to be in time


----------



## Leather3280

Hey BeautifulD: Thanks I hope we can be bfp buddies! Never had one of those either. Well I tested yesterday bfn and this morning with another bfn. I think I will wait a couple days. I'm pretty regular so I'm supposed to get af either Sunday or Monday. I think I will wait until around than. My DH and I are both hoping this is it. Fx

Runnergrl: thanks a lot mammy, I woke up pretty early today at 4am had to do the bbt adjuster that Garfie told me about,so the bbt at 4am was 98.16 and the adjuster put me at 98.96 four hours later but I thank it's a bit high, so I ah adjusted it down myself to the current temp it's at on my chart. I just keep waking up to early, like 5:55am or 4am and having to adjust my temp and it just so annoying especially this morning being adjusted to such a high temp and it like cant be possible.:nope:

Garfie: what's the earliest you have ever taken your bbt?

Never: I appreciate you cheering me on I need the encouragement a lot. I tested again this morning another bfn. I went back to sleep at 6am and I'm still resting in bed. 

AFM: Again I want to thank all the ladies on here for all the positivity and encouragement. I also want to apologize for not being able to hold onto it for myself. It's just when it comes down to myself I have a hard time staying positive, thinking now that all the symptoms I've been having are just my body doing something wonky and it couldn't be pregnancy symptoms. I have to tell you ladies an awful truth about myself and that is I used to hate myself and I would bash myself all the time. Probably cause when I was growing up I was ignored a lot(the dreaded mild child syndrome) I would hole up in my room and just be myself all the time. I felt why go outside and play when there was no one who wanted to play or hangout with me. My sisters didn't want me to hangout with them and there friends so they would run away from me. So I pretty much closed myself off from a lot of people until I was sixteen yrs old. Than I finally opened up and ended up making everyone cry cause I shared all my pain of growing up and feeling like no one wanted to be my friend. There were even times to where my younger sister Amanda would say you did or said something really stupid in front of some college people( after her telling me that I would berate myself mentally, telling myself no wonder nobody likes you or wants to hangout cause you act stupid all the time). Then there was a time when I was 18 yrs old to where I felt I was just a burden to my family and if I were to just disappear it wouldn't matter they would forget about me and I could just live alone and not be a burden anymore. When I was feeling this way I was actually staying at my uncles place in Montana, they lived outside an Indian reservation, and I walked five from there place, caught a ride the rest of the way into town with a semi driver, and I walked around the Indian reservation until night time and than hid under some bushes to keep warm until morning and than walked around town again in the morning. A Indian bother and sister found me and told me my uncles were looking for me. It was a pretty humbling experience to actually know someone cared enough for me to come looking for me. Than when I was 19 tried committing suicide by slicing my wrists but felt like The Lord wouldn't let me. You see these are a few things why I have a hard time being positive about good things. Like becoming pregnant, it's the greatest desire in my heart to have a baby to nourish him/her with my body to feel them move and kick in my belly, to hear their heart beat, to see a 3D ultrasound to see who he/she looks more like. But normally when it comes to getting pregnant I think maybe God isn't going to bless me because I was never meant to be a mother in the first and I end breaking my heart. 

This is why I want to apologize to all of you ladies and ask for your forgiveness on my negativity. I just wanted to share a little about my dark side and to let you know a little more about me. But always know that I will always stay positive for all of you that you will all get your long awaited bfp's. I was totally positive for HisGrace and never doubted even once that she could still get her bfp and she ended up being pregnant. I will believe it for y'all until you confirm the old nasty witch had come. So I will always be here routing for you or other words be your cheering section. For me it will just take an act of God.


----------



## mandi2205

leather , aww huge :hug: hun, its very noble of you to say all that about you shows how much your fellow ttc ers mean to you, am just sorry you had to go through all that, aww i hope you get your BFP very soon , it sounds to me like you deserve it soooo much ,,,, lots and lots of luck hunnie xx


----------



## mackjess

meggiemay93 said:


> Sorry if this is tmi but can anyone tell me how long an egg staying good after O?
> 
> Yesterday i had a lot of cm and then late afternoon I thought I could feel O pains. But of course after DH got home from work we ate and then have church. Since we live in an apartment behind the church and his dad is pastor his family comes early so no :sex:. And then after church DH decides to watch 2 hour and 45 min movie. We finally :sex: at about 11 o'clock!
> 
> Once again sorry if tmi I was just wondering if anyway possible :spermy: could get where it needed to be in time

It lasts 24-48 hours. You can still catch it!


----------



## mackjess

Leather I'm sorry you have all these feelings. Honestly I think they can sneak up on all of us, especially after the heartbreak of a loss. Most of the time I am feeling positive and things are OK, but WHAM doubt will creep up on me from nowhere. Like I'll be at work around others, then all of sudden I notice I'm alone walking down the hall to go somewhere I just feel lost and desperate and want to go crawl in a corner and wish I didn't have to go anywhere or do anything. It's very hopeless and all-consuming when you feel like this, but you keep trying. It's survival or something, we all keep going forward and pushing on. I think you are very strong and brave for sharing, and that you will be rewarded for your efforts and see a BFP soon. Hopefully sooner rater than later.


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: Leather. We are all here for you girl. You will get your baby. God wants to give us the desires of our hearts, just have faith and believe in His perfect plan and perfect timing (I know easier said than done as I am struggling with this myself) And come on here and vent to us whenever you need to :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Leather :hugs: We understand what you're going through. Trust me I know what it's like to be bombarded with negative thoughts especially when things don't look like they are going like they should. When I was in limbo with my threatened miscarriage I didn't have faith that our baby was okay. The only faith I had was the faith that God would get me through. And I believe sometimes that's all the faith He's asking us to have. Faith that no matter what happens we know that He'll get us through. So don't beat yourself up. We're human. We will have good days and bad days. Just remember Who your strength comes from. And know that we're all here for you. And just like you had faith for me and our baby when I couldn't, we will have faith for you and your baby in those moments when you can't. You're not alone in this. We're here for you. :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Leather praying for you to have a bfp soon! Hang in there!


----------



## MamaTex

Update: For the first time I have been paying closer attention to my cervical mucus. Sorry if TMI but I wiped and the discharge was yellow. I had been treated for a UTI before now and finished my antibiotics. I have not felt any symptoms from a UTI so I do not think it is an infection. It was thick and I went to almighty Google to find out more information. It doesn't help me too much as I am not exactly sure where I am in my cycle in regards to ovulation. If I start CD1 as the first day of bleeding of my miscarriage, I should be due for a period soon I hope, maybe by this weekend perhaps...

Today I had my first regular doctor's appointment after my miscarriage. It was nice not to be stuck in a room full of pregnant women and babies for once!! I was at this community health center as a new patient at the first time. I was impressed with their organization and eficiency. I got my blood pressure checked out and did some blood work to determine if I had diabetes so I can get that under control so I can be the healthiest I can be when TTC or when pregnant!

Leather3280: I am hoping the sensitivity to smell and all the other symptoms are good signs!! Thanks for sharing your story. It is just a reminder of the hard journey we're all going through. You in particular Leather have weathered quite a storm. It takes a lot of strength for someone to reach out and to share a bit of themselves. It's what I call Texas tough :)

meggiemay93: Hope you are still in the running. That is some late Bd'ing but a little lost sleep in exchange for a little one will be worth it ;) I have to try to get it in before 10pm or I might not be as energetic as I could be right when my husband comes home from work

BeautifulD: Evaps? Still trying to work my head around all the terminology and acronyms :D


----------



## Leather3280

Mandi2205: Thanks so much for the comment I'm so humbled that I can touch other people's lives with my hardships. I want God to touch other people's lives through my story. Also thank you so much for the encouragement. Always know that my fx for you and that your little rainbow baby will find you soon. I'm praying for a turkey baby for you as well:thumbup:


----------



## Leather3280

Mackjess: Welcome to our beautiful ttc group. I appreciate the reminder that we are never alone and that there is always someone going our hardships as well. Mack keeping my fx and lots and lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Leather3280

Runnergrl: Even though we have never meet I feel I've known you for years. You are such a comfort to me. Your positivity is such a blessing as well. I also appreciate being able to vent on here as well. So much so you might regret it later. It an amazing feeling also to know that live quite close to each other. 

So I promise right this moment that(even though I feel like I will be getting my period on Sunday or Monday)I will be happy no matter the outcome.


----------



## Leather3280

HisGrace: I love having women on here that share my same faith and knowing I'm not alone is a very peaceful feeling as well as up lifting. I will keep you in my prayers that your baby will be safe and sound for the rest of the nine months and that he or she will be happy and healthy as well.


----------



## meggiemay93

Leather3280 said:


> Runnergrl: Even though we have never meet I feel I've known you for years. You are such a comfort to me. Your positivity is such a blessing as well. I also appreciate being able to vent on here as well. So much so you might regret it later. It an amazing feeling also to know that live quite close to each other.
> 
> So I promise right this moment that(even though I feel like I will be getting my period on Sunday or Monday)I will be happy no matter the outcome.

That is a great attitude to have! I find I have a better look on things after my period comes than while I'm waiting to see if it's gonna come or not.


----------



## Leather3280

Meggiemay93: Thanks I will do my best and I will trust God for what ever outcome. I look forward to a bfp soon for you as well and my fx for you. Major baby dust coming your way.


----------



## BeautifulD

Leather3280 said:


> Hey BeautifulD: Thanks I hope we can be bfp buddies! Never had one of those either. Well I tested yesterday bfn and this morning with another bfn. I think I will wait a couple days. I'm pretty regular so I'm supposed to get af either Sunday or Monday. I think I will wait until around than. My DH and I are both hoping this is it. Fx
> 
> Runnergrl: thanks a lot mammy, I woke up pretty early today at 4am had to do the bbt adjuster that Garfie told me about,so the bbt at 4am was 98.16 and the adjuster put me at 98.96 four hours later but I thank it's a bit high, so I ah adjusted it down myself to the current temp it's at on my chart. I just keep waking up to early, like 5:55am or 4am and having to adjust my temp and it just so annoying especially this morning being adjusted to such a high temp and it like cant be possible.:nope:
> 
> Garfie: what's the earliest you have ever taken your bbt?
> 
> Never: I appreciate you cheering me on I need the encouragement a lot. I tested again this morning another bfn. I went back to sleep at 6am and I'm still resting in bed.
> 
> AFM: Again I want to thank all the ladies on here for all the positivity and encouragement. I also want to apologize for not being able to hold onto it for myself. It's just when it comes down to myself I have a hard time staying positive, thinking now that all the symptoms I've been having are just my body doing something wonky and it couldn't be pregnancy symptoms. I have to tell you ladies an awful truth about myself and that is I used to hate myself and I would bash myself all the time. Probably cause when I was growing up I was ignored a lot(the dreaded mild child syndrome) I would hole up in my room and just be myself all the time. I felt why go outside and play when there was no one who wanted to play or hangout with me. My sisters didn't want me to hangout with them and there friends so they would run away from me. So I pretty much closed myself off from a lot of people until I was sixteen yrs old. Than I finally opened up and ended up making everyone cry cause I shared all my pain of growing up and feeling like no one wanted to be my friend. There were even times to where my younger sister Amanda would say you did or said something really stupid in front of some college people( after her telling me that I would berate myself mentally, telling myself no wonder nobody likes you or wants to hangout cause you act stupid all the time). Then there was a time when I was 18 yrs old to where I felt I was just a burden to my family and if I were to just disappear it wouldn't matter they would forget about me and I could just live alone and not be a burden anymore. When I was feeling this way I was actually staying at my uncles place in Montana, they lived outside an Indian reservation, and I walked five from there place, caught a ride the rest of the way into town with a semi driver, and I walked around the Indian reservation until night time and than hid under some bushes to keep warm until morning and than walked around town again in the morning. A Indian bother and sister found me and told me my uncles were looking for me. It was a pretty humbling experience to actually know someone cared enough for me to come looking for me. Than when I was 19 tried committing suicide by slicing my wrists but felt like The Lord wouldn't let me. You see these are a few things why I have a hard time being positive about good things. Like becoming pregnant, it's the greatest desire in my heart to have a baby to nourish him/her with my body to feel them move and kick in my belly, to hear their heart beat, to see a 3D ultrasound to see who he/she looks more like. But normally when it comes to getting pregnant I think maybe God isn't going to bless me because I was never meant to be a mother in the first and I end breaking my heart.
> 
> This is why I want to apologize to all of you ladies and ask for your forgiveness on my negativity. I just wanted to share a little about my dark side and to let you know a little more about me. But always know that I will always stay positive for all of you that you will all get your long awaited bfp's. I was totally positive for HisGrace and never doubted even once that she could still get her bfp and she ended up being pregnant. I will believe it for y'all until you confirm the old nasty witch had come. So I will always be here routing for you or other words be your cheering section. For me it will just take an act of God.

Honey, you have no idea how much I relate to what you have said, I'm feeling soooooo negative about this cycle and to be honest I really feel like giving up. I guess that's what losses and such does to a girl. Also the evaps I've been getting. Testing from 4dpo is ridiculous and not something I will be practicing next cycle! You're more than welcome to pm me or visit my journal ANY TIME ok? we're not alone :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Leather3280

:flower:Mamatex: Your words to Gods ears:hugs: I'm hoping all those things aren't just some funky feelings:happydance: hehe. Like whahoo let's give Lila some weird symptoms until :witch: comes. :haha: But anyway I like to think of myself as Texas tough if not mentally than physically:bodyb:


----------



## Leather3280

BeautifulD: Thanks:flower: I'm still hoping that we could be bfp buddies!



AFM: No matter what in my experiences growing up and now I still have hope cause my Father gives me that hope. I had lost hope that I would never find someone who would love me for me and I sometimes wonder if my husband does or not. But than all of a sudden he says something that reassures me. We had a pretty rough 6 yrs of marriage. We've been married for 8 yrs now and the last two years have been a lot better. I almost lost hope in our marriage in the first 6 years but God kept me from leaving and He kept giving me hope that everything would be alright. For me if it weren't for God I would be a shell of a person.


----------



## mandi2205

Leather3280 said:


> Mandi2205: Thanks so much for the comment I'm so humbled that I can touch other people's lives with my hardships. I want God to touch other people's lives through my story. Also thank you so much for the encouragement. Always know that my fx for you and that your little rainbow baby will find you soon. I'm praying for a turkey baby for you as well:thumbup:

aw thankyou leather and me you my fx always,almost made me cry reading that then, you sound like a very thoughtfull caring woman and its nice to know you , god will bless you also with a beautifull child you will see, :hug: xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Wowsers....i missed a bit...chatty TTC Women...LOV-ING IT!!

Leather: What more can i say other then diddo what the other women say. Hey youre not alone, believe it or not, i was just like you, didnt have friends growing up, my older siblings always beat me up, they def didnt want to hang around me. I came up alone and trust me the story goes on, BUT it takes time, it took me 23 years of my life to find meaning and to actually love myself enough to not care what others thought about me and 23 years of my life to stop running from God doing trying and doing crazy things to myself bc i needed attention or rather i needed to find meaning to my life.No marriage is a picnic, mine sure isnt but ma'am When you put that little bit of faith and trust in God, ma'am he will lead the way to a world of happiness. My DH led me to christ and my life has been tried many times afterwards but nomore do i run or hide bc i now know God is my armor and shield and i put all my trust in him that he knows whats best for me, not me. Even though i found christ i still was tried, i had 2 m/c's at 24, never in my life would i thought i would have to go that, and i hurt everyday, i cried in the shower, i cried in my Dh arms everynight bc i didnt know why. But my losses was my blessings bc i did take those pregnancies for granted thinking i was invincible and now God has blessed me yet again with a 3rd pregnancy and every day i thank him so for this blessing he has bestowed upon me and my DH. I never gave up, yea i cried and i ask why but as long as you get bk up and keep fighting God will bless your womb. And never ever think that you're not meant to be a mother, in God Word he promise to us women that if we beileve on him we will be mothers of many. You are not meant to be a barren women. Read about Hannah and Elisabeth or even Mary who gave birth to baby Jesus they were barren women but they prayed and ask God to bless their womb with a child and God did just that even in their late ages. His word is still true and God is still in making miracles you just have to be patient and let him work his miracle on you in his timing. Im still not out the clear but all i can do is pray everyday and put my trust in him that whatever his will is it will be. Head Up Chin Up, faith in God.

HisGrace: i loved your comment, it was sooo sweet. Thank you for that! Your baby is such a blessing.

Okay to the lovely lady who asked ab Evaps: i dont know if someone answered but it stands for false home pregnancy test, not accurately reading maybe bc the ink in it but you'll know its an evap if youre testing really early unless you dont know where you are in your cycle.

This Thread is sooo darn AWESOME, like what in the world:hugs: its sooo contagious!!!! LADIES YALL ARE LIKE THE BEST EVER!!! And just bc AF shows dosent mean its over or you should give up, AF only last up to 7 days for some women, and you'll be right back in the game closer to your BFP!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, and Bamagurl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Leather: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee: Symptns: Muscle aches, sweats on and off 

Kanicky: CD13 w/ Clomid "O" as we speak.... :sex: :sex:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: TTC, waiting for "O" or BFP / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:AF came :dohh: / Coming soon a Turkey baby :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

BeautifulD: 3DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Jessandaj: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mackjess: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Leather3280

Never: You are right, I just need to trust God and not worry. It is harder to do than to say but I just need to start doing. I've just been so stinkin' bored of late and there is nothing really to do here at this house. I would take my dog for a walk but there are a lot of Mosquitos out right now and I'm tired of being bitten up. I'm looking forward to going back to the other house we were staying at before this. It's a lot less boring and I'm going to take my dog for a lot more walks. I just need to vent I think and I feel much better.


----------



## HisGrace

Leather - A cool front is coming through the state this weekend. It should kill off the mosquitoes so you can go back out and walk your dog.


----------



## Leather3280

HisGrace: I'm so looking forward to that and actually i decided we both needed to get out today. So I said to heck with the Mosquitos and went for a walk and guess what no Mosquitos:shrug: Hehe. Go figure.


----------



## meggiemay93

Well I O'ed yesterday on my left side and today I am having O pains on my right side. This happens to me every so often but I O'ed on both sides last month too. 

Has anyone ever had cramping with O? I never have before but today I am crampy.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Maggie: I had cramping with ovulation the month I got my bfp. Than I ovulated on cd 19. That was over two years ago now. I think I also got a bit of cramping that lasted for 10-15 min.,also had lower back ache.


----------



## Leather3280

Sorry meant to mention that I got those last symptoms this cycle. 

AFM: Felt nauseous after eating some greasy food, breasts ached sharply for a little bit and now is just a little achy not much though. Also have the ache back in my pelvic area on the left side. Seems to come back every night. Also feel like af could show up any time. So I will wait to see if she shows up on cd28 or 29 if not I will test than. So tmr is cd26 so 2-3 more days.


----------



## meggiemay93

Definitely praying your af doesn't show up! Keep your hopes up and remember God's timing is best! He will never give you more than you can handle.


----------



## Leather3280

Maggie: Yeah your right He doesn't, but He knows better what we can handle than we ourselves do. Thanks again this thread is definitely really positive and I don't know what I would do if I couldn't vent. 

AFM: Ok time to vent. I work up almost a half hour ago tripped over my dog who seems to melt in the darkness(thank goodness I didn't fall I caught myself). Than I put my knee on the bed and one of the boards popped out on one end and DH:growlmad: says don't destroy people's property. I was like I'm not! We have a bed like this where the board pops out on one end once and a while. So I'm used to fixing things like that. So I told him, he needed to get off the bed so I could fix it. I had to say a few times before he got up, the time I said I was gritting my teeth cause I greeting so annoyed. Ended up telling him that he's no gentlemen because he never once offered to help and I ended up needing the help when I couldn't lift the mattress and pop the board back into place. I hate when they ask what the problem is and you are telling them and they aren't listening. Ok so finally I fix the bed we get back into bed and now here I am venting. 

Ok so symptoms this morning definitely feel like af :witch: is going to show her ugly face any day now. Just the feeling I get when the day gets closer. The pelvic ache went away sometime last and came back maybe 20 min ago now, my left breast is sore to touch and my right one is only tingly after squeezing lightly.


----------



## runnergrl

Leather- I'm so confused by your chart. Did you change it to where you had a neg opk opk on day 15 so it would change your O day? I could have sworn you reported pos OPK's on day 14 and 15. ??? Either way-your temps look great and I think an early response would absolutely be accurate today and you would have your answer. Good luck!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies I'm back! Sorry DH had the day off yesterday and I was not feeling that great, so we just spent the day together. It was needed...didn't do anything but snuggle on the couch together and he made me a nice salad. :)

Leather: I pray it isn't AF! Your longer post about the positivity.....wow girl....that's all I can say...I too have my dark side and the scars to prove it. Being positive is a difficult thing, and we all have our moments of extreme doubt, just some of us try not to show it. I too was very suicidal years ago. I had my moments where I was all set. My sister was a drug addict most of my life so parental focus was always on her, never on me. I pretty much raised myself. I'm not complaining bc that made me the woman I am today. :) I struggled through many abusive relationships on that eternal search for love only to have it blow up in my face. I myself turned to drugs and alcohol for a bit there, to the point I landed up in the hospital....sucked...but true. I was/am what they call a "cutter" though I haven't done it in almost 2 years now (tg). I still struggled with aneorexia from years of being told I was "fat"...stupid me believed that being 98lbs at 5'6" was huge....*sigh* lol on top of all this lovely crap, I have a mental disability that has a horrible stigma, which automatically makes people judge me as irrational and an idiot....it took me many years to get to the place I am now where I say (pardon my English) "Fuck all you haters!" I credit a lot of it to my daughter and my now DH. They both have given me unconditional love...no matter what "mood" I'm in, or if I'm sad for no reason, they still love me. That is what keeps me positive. I'm extremely grateful that God blessed us with this pregnancy, but I know it was in His time, when He was ready. I believe with every part of my being that your day will come. Keep the faith girl.... Much love your way!!

MamaTex: well hi there....not sure if I welcomed you...been kinda MIA lol just got one thing to say....Google iz de DEBIL! Lol it will confuse more than help haha

Mack & D: hi!! Hehe

Maggie...I think 2-3 days but don't quote me on that...I have gotten slight cramping with O before...everybody's body is different....just remember that.

Bama: OMG......tooooooo cuuuuttteeeeeee hehehe *in a gay man's voice* loooooooovvvveeeee ittttttt! Haha!

Never: awwwwww you were worried about me hehehehehehe I will try not to be MIA for so long! I know BAD Sweetz!! ;)

AFM.....been overly exhausted latly. That is part of the reason I haven't been on. I get up, eat, nap, eat, watch some TV, nap, eat, pass out for the night HAHAA! DH has been taking me out to try to keep me awake but that just exhausted me more. I'm getting rounder and I swear I'm starting to waddle haha! Talked to docs and they said the exhaustion is normal. According to them, I am compensating now in the 2nd tri for the weight I didn't gain in the first bc of being so sick. They warned me that my diet needs to be as healthy as possible bc of gaining weight. They also told me that Xander is going to be BIG. At my 19 week scan he was measuring closer to 21 weeks. They said depending on how big he gets later on, they might need to induce labor as I'm kinda a small female lol. They said if I carry him full term, which they doubt I will, that it is a definite c-section...no discussion. I'm not too surprised as my 1st was almost a 10 pounder and she was early. *sigh* when I say I'm 5 months pregnant people ask if I'm having twins...that is how much bigger I have gotten :wacko: constant "Xander aerobics". This little bugger never stays still. All and all...things are going well. :) just need a good nights sleep haha!

Oh and FYI....I got the clear to BD finally...and OMG.......not sure if it was the lapse in BD or being pregnant but DAYUM! Lol!!


----------



## carlywarly

I am hoping for a NOVEMBER BFP!! Currently cd 9 and hoping for a +OPK within the next week :)


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Runnergirl: I remember that the+ opk on the 15th was only on the target brand one and those stayed positive for a while. I got my real positive from the dollar tree brand. I will probably get those again if af comes in the next day or two. I'm just pretty positive that I'm out this month. But I'm not sad about that prospect and I give God and you ladies the credit for that. 

Hey Sweetz: I definitely won't go into weight thing except I'm 5"4 or 5"5 and a little over 200lb. Trying to lose weight,I don't eat each, I have hypothyroid and pcos. I'm on levothyroxin and metformin( for hypo and pcos). I've been over weight since I was a kid and got teased about that a lot growing up and looked down on myself for it as well. I love to exercise, I especially want to get the Zumba DVD. I also l love walking, I could walk ten miles without a problem any day of the week. I don't like running, jogging I may get into soon. I guess I just felt I shouldn't exercise to much during the "o" time( I thought don't want to prevent his swimmers from getting where they need to be), than during the two week wait just walked. Now I felt like I could have exercised a bit more than I did. 

Carlywarly: Good luck and fx for your bfp in November. Are you new to this thread? If so welcome! 

AFM: I guess I lied about getting into "the weight thing" lol. I think.... Hmm forgot what I was thinking at the time:shrug: Well if af comes Sunday or Monday I'm going to do a couple things different:1) I'm going to eat my grapefruit(I Love Grapefruit especially ruby red Texas grapefruit) and 2) I'm not going to take tussin I think because I don't have much of any cm in the first place. But I'm going to get the dollar tree opk again since it seemed to work for me this cycle and possibly buy some cheap Internet cheapies.


----------



## carlywarly

Leather3280 said:


> Carlywarly: Good luck and fx for your bfp in November. Are you new to this thread? If so welcome!

I am new indeed :) Thanks for the welcome....good luck to you - and everyone esle too :flower:


----------



## BeautifulD

I think I may have got my bfp :blush: pictures are in my journal if any of you would like to have a look :blush:


----------



## mackjess

Totally bummed. My opk stick had a very faint line so it looks like it is getting lighter and I never got close to a positive. Last month it got gradually darker until the positive day. But last month was the first cycle after my m/c and I wasn't ready to try then. I barely had any blood with my AF last week, so I am glad I waited. There's no way I had enough lining!

In the spirit of tmi, my cervix feels exactly the same as it did right after AF was over. I don't think I'm going to O this cycle. I'm going to keep up with the opk and bd thru the weekend.

I have a follow up with my obgyn on 11/2 so I can talk to her soon. Pretty scared and praying nothing new is going on with me.


----------



## carlywarly

BeautifulD said:


> I think I may have got my bfp :blush: pictures are in my journal if any of you would like to have a look :blush:

Oooh too exciting!! :) Fx for you hun!!


----------



## mackjess

carlywarly said:


> BeautifulD said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have got my bfp :blush: pictures are in my journal if any of you would like to have a look :blush:
> 
> Oooh too exciting!! :) Fx for you hun!!Click to expand...


OK, figuring out how to look at your journal took me forever. And I'm not sure I needed to know you can keep journals as I spend tooo much time on this site now. LOL.

FINALLY got to your pic. For 8 DPO I'd say that is the perfect color for a BFP so you should believe it!! Congrats BeautifulD!:happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations BeautifulD!


----------



## carlywarly

mackjess said:


> Totally bummed. My opk stick had a very faint line so it looks like it is getting lighter and I never got close to a positive. Last month it got gradually darker until the positive day. But last month was the first cycle after my m/c and I wasn't ready to try then. I barely had any blood with my AF last week, so I am glad I waited. There's no way I had enough lining!
> 
> In the spirit of tmi, my cervix feels exactly the same as it did right after AF was over. I don't think I'm going to O this cycle. I'm going to keep up with the opk and bd thru the weekend.
> 
> I have a follow up with my obgyn on 11/2 so I can talk to her soon. Pretty scared and praying nothing new is going on with me.

This happened to me last cycle...I was sure I missed my surge...lines got darker then faded to nothing...I thought I wasn't going to get a +OPK. I actually kept testing and got my + 4 days later than usual and ov'd 3 days later than before. It was also my 1st cycle after mc. Keep testing and hopefully you will get a + soon :)


----------



## Leather3280

:thumbup:BeautifulD: Congrats! We won't be able to bfp buddies(pretty sure) but I'm so happy for you. Those things you were talking about in your journal(like the crying and easily upset sound like good bfp symptoms to me).

AFM: Packing everything back up now so we can move back to the place we were at before coming here. Three more weeks until we into our new house thank the good Lord! I'm so tired of living out of suitcases.


----------



## nevergivingup

carlywarly said:


> Leather3280 said:
> 
> 
> Carlywarly: Good luck and fx for your bfp in November. Are you new to this thread? If so welcome!
> 
> I am new indeed :) Thanks for the welcome....good luck to you - and everyone esle too :flower:Click to expand...




BeautifulD said:


> I think I may have got my bfp :blush: pictures are in my journal if any of you would like to have a look :blush:




mackjess said:


> Totally bummed. My opk stick had a very faint line so it looks like it is getting lighter and I never got close to a positive. Last month it got gradually darker until the positive day. But last month was the first cycle after my m/c and I wasn't ready to try then. I barely had any blood with my AF last week, so I am glad I waited. There's no way I had enough lining!
> 
> In the spirit of tmi, my cervix feels exactly the same as it did right after AF was over. I don't think I'm going to O this cycle. I'm going to keep up with the opk and bd thru the weekend.
> 
> I have a follow up with my obgyn on 11/2 so I can talk to her soon. Pretty scared and praying nothing new is going on with me.

Hi ladies!!!

It is such a beautiful Darn Day!!! I can just lay in the park or sit outside all day, Fall is on it's way....maybe it's already here :shrug:

Sweetz: AHHHHHH, YAYYY you're so back!! Def Bad Sweetz, don't worry me crazy like that. But I do understand that you were tired and exhausted, I hope you had rest up but from the sounds of it,seems like you were to busy DTD :sex: And YAYYY for getting the go ahead and yes ma'am you two had alot of "nasty" built up...hahaha!! But seriously, now that I'm 21wks, my sex drive has embarrassly increased...I'm...uhhhmmmmnn Horny :blush: all the time, I need to find some hobbies! And imnso proud of you for not hurting yourself in 2 years, You are worth more then that, you don't know how much you mean to someone.

BeautifulD: I didnt look yet, but I'm going to soon as I post this. Ooooooohhh I'm EXCITED!!!!!

Meggiemay: I had cramps in "O" with two of my pregnancies. Take it ma'am!! FX!!

Mackjess: Hey dont rely to fully on those opks, I used them twice with both my pregnancies and they never came up positive....not until I was PREGO then they came up positive :shrug: Don't lose hope, I thought I didn't "O" either I was mistaken! And hey just as you said, if it dosent happen just think you're giving your uterus time to build itself back up so the Coming soon baby will def Stick!!! FX that those opks are just as crazy and fibbers as mine were and you are indeed PREGO!!

Leather: Hey it's ok to vent, that's what we're here for so surely vent away!!! And sorry ab DH, sometimes they can be a pain. But I'm sure he loves ya. And my FX are still crossed for Your BFP to show instead of AF but ma'am we're here with you until you get it!!! Head Up, Chin up, it's coming soon. And exercising is a great way to TTC, I got prego everytime I exercised, keep at it it'll pay off in the end. Hey I was 216lbs when I was 19years old. I wanted a change, so I exercise and diet and dropped down to 140lbs. I loved it but it made me realized I loved being happy more so don't let your weight define you, I'm sure you are a beautiful women inside and out big or small :hugs:

Carlywarly: HIIIII MA'AM!!! And Welcome to this wonderful group!!! I'm so in love with these ladies and I hope you will be too!! I hope you stick around with us and go on your with us, we're def here to root you on!!! Now let's get that BFP!!

Runnergrl: Hi ma'am, how are you enjoying your Vacae with the family.

Hi to Stork, we're missing ya!! Hope your packing and unpacking going easy.

Hi to Garfie, Hopestruck, lpjkp, BayBeeEm, BamaGurl, Sirbaby, MamaTex, AngelSerenity, All the MIA ladies. And anyone else I may have missed not intentional.


----------



## mackjess

carlywarly said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> Totally bummed. My opk stick had a very faint line so it looks like it is getting lighter and I never got close to a positive. Last month it got gradually darker until the positive day. But last month was the first cycle after my m/c and I wasn't ready to try then. I barely had any blood with my AF last week, so I am glad I waited. There's no way I had enough lining!
> 
> In the spirit of tmi, my cervix feels exactly the same as it did right after AF was over. I don't think I'm going to O this cycle. I'm going to keep up with the opk and bd thru the weekend.
> 
> I have a follow up with my obgyn on 11/2 so I can talk to her soon. Pretty scared and praying nothing new is going on with me.
> 
> This happened to me last cycle...I was sure I missed my surge...lines got darker then faded to nothing...I thought I wasn't going to get a +OPK. I actually kept testing and got my + 4 days later than usual and ov'd 3 days later than before. It was also my 1st cycle after mc. Keep testing and hopefully you will get a + soon :)Click to expand...

Thanks. This is my 2nd cycle after my m/c, and I O'd right on time last month. I was doing OK until I checked the cervix position and it's the same. It's low and pointy and feels like my nose tip. Now it kinda hurts, and that worries me. It shouldn't hurt just from checking it.

I'm trying to stay positive though, and keep BD'ing and OPK'ing and see what the doc says on 11/2. There is a good chance I could get BFP this month, and a good chance I won't. Even though I try to keep an open mind about it, and think it could happen for me within the next 6 months I KNOW that if I don't get a BFP the first time trying after the m/c I'm going to be devastated and worried no matter how rational I try to be. I wasn't even trying when I did get prego, so this is my first time trying at all. I wouldn't be such a spazz about it if I hadn't miscarried last month. Crazy thing is we were going to NTNP starting this month, and then really try next year if nothing happened. Thanks to the m/c I am a spazz about it all now.


----------



## carlywarly

nevergivingup said:

> Carlywarly: HIIIII MA'AM!!! And Welcome to this wonderful group!!! I'm so in love with these ladies and I hope you will be too!! I hope you stick around with us and go on your with us, we're def here to root you on!!! Now let's get that BFP!!

Thank you for the welcome - and thank you for the support :)

I wish the same for you :flower:


----------



## carlywarly

mackjess said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> Totally bummed. My opk stick had a very faint line so it looks like it is getting lighter and I never got close to a positive. Last month it got gradually darker until the positive day. But last month was the first cycle after my m/c and I wasn't ready to try then. I barely had any blood with my AF last week, so I am glad I waited. There's no way I had enough lining!
> 
> In the spirit of tmi, my cervix feels exactly the same as it did right after AF was over. I don't think I'm going to O this cycle. I'm going to keep up with the opk and bd thru the weekend.
> 
> I have a follow up with my obgyn on 11/2 so I can talk to her soon. Pretty scared and praying nothing new is going on with me.
> 
> This happened to me last cycle...I was sure I missed my surge...lines got darker then faded to nothing...I thought I wasn't going to get a +OPK. I actually kept testing and got my + 4 days later than usual and ov'd 3 days later than before. It was also my 1st cycle after mc. Keep testing and hopefully you will get a + soon :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. This is my 2nd cycle after my m/c, and I O'd right on time last month. I was doing OK until I checked the cervix position and it's the same. Now it kinda hurts, and that worries me. It shouldn't hurt just from checking it.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive though, and keep BD'ing and OPK'ing and see what the doc says on 11/2. There is a good chance I could get BFP this month, and a good chance I won't. Even though I try to keep an open mind about it, and think it could happen for me within the next 6 months I KNOW that if I don't get a BFP the first time trying after the m/c I'm going to be devastated and worried no matter how rational I try to be. I wasn't even trying when I did get prego, so this is my first time trying at all.Click to expand...

Please do continue staying positive :) You are right...you WILL get a BFP!! Though statistically there is only about a 30% chance each cycle that you will get a BFP...low, but true. Please don't stress too much if you don't conceive 1st time hun...it is devastating...but there is always another chance the next cycle. It doesn't mean there's anything wrong with you...sometimes our bodies are not ready for pregnancy so soon after a loss...when it happens - it will be right :flower:


----------



## mackjess

carlywarly said:


> Please do continue staying positive :) You are right...you WILL get a BFP!! Though statistically there is only about a 30% chance each cycle that you will get a BFP...low, but true. Please don't stress too much if you don't conceive 1st time hun...it is devastating...but there is always another chance the next cycle. It doesn't mean there's anything wrong with you...sometimes our bodies are not ready for pregnancy so soon after a loss...when it happens - it will be right :flower:

Thank you. The rational part of me knows you are right. I am just more emotional since I had a bfp and m/c before I even started trying. It's nerve wracking.


----------



## Leather3280

Thanks Never you always know what and thanks for always keeping your fx for me.


----------



## Leather3280

Oops meant to write "always know what to say" dang it I always seem to miss a few words here and there/:(. Hehe lol/;)


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey Carly! I remember you from another thread...how ya doing?

Never I promise I won't MIA like that again lol! I landed up taking another mid morning nap....until 1:30 haha why it came to the bd....OMG my hubby is in love with the boobs haha he couldn't stop with them haha tg they no longer hurt!! As for Storked, she is a busy bee with the move. She is on my FB. 

beautiful......all looks very positive to me!! Whoootttyyy wooooooo!!!

Leather....there is just something about you girl...not sure what it is....but I really like you....it is like we relate on some weird Parallel universe thing.....maybe we knew each other I another life. :shrug:

AFM about to shove food in my face (again) and watch some afternoon tv. Oh and my sugars are staying fairly normal these days *yay!* only had one off day in the
At week which is a lot better! I also found out that one of my hs friends just found out she is pregnant....he first question to me was how soon did you grow out of your pants....she freaked bc I told her 6 weeks hahaha


----------



## Sweetz33

Almost 21 weeks......



I'm starting to waddle y'all lol


----------



## Leather3280

:hugs:Sweetz: hehe. Lol. It's possible hehe. Thanks I take that as a total complement. You are very humbling. I love your pregnant belly.:thumbup:

AFM: I've been having some sharp pains on my left side pelvic area. Just once and a while. Watching man vs food probably cause I'm so hungry. That's it I'm going to give in and eat a little chocolate since DH wants to wait until 5pm to eat dinner.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm just me Leather :) and thanks! I feel like a beached whale....*sigh*


----------



## kanicky73

Hello Ladies!! OHHHHHHHH how I have missed you all!!!!

First let me say thank you to all the lovely ladies who have checked up on me via pm. Love you for that! Secondly, I appreciate everyone being patient with me during this time in our family. I'm not fully ready to talk about it all but I will tell you that my daughter dropped a huge bomb on me 3 weeks ago. She informed me of some things that took place over at her dads house with a member of the family over there. For obvious reasons I cant elaborate on that but this has been a really really hard emotional time for us. All I am doing now is focusing on being there when she needs me and support her the best I can. 
I see a lot of new faces here, WELCOME to all! You will love this bunch of gals! They are awesome. 
I am not even going to try to to go back 3 weeks and catch up, I wouldn't even know where to start and honestly I don't think my brain could handle it right now. So if i could be given a pass on that one and just pick up here and move forward I would be very appreciative!! 
As for me, I had my dr appt beginning of October. she started me on Clomid and had me do the Clomid challenge test. Day 3 FSH was 5.7 which she said is great. Then day 10 was 12.5 which she said again was good. The 2 combined are still below 20 so she said I am in the "normal" range and hopefully the clomid will help. We are gonna do this until December and if still not pregnant then we will check to see if the tubes are blocked. I am currently on cd 13. Did clomid days 5-9. And I am pretty darn sure I am Oing right now as we speak as the pain is almost too much!!! Ive always had painful O but man this clomid is making it worse. We shall see! Im glad to be back, I really missed you ladies!!!!!! 

Never, if you could update me on your list that would make me smile!!!


----------



## kanicky73

Sweetz!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz - Your bump is so cute! 

Kanicky - So glad to hear from you. :hugs: You and your family are in my prayers. The clomid sounds like it's working. Have fun hitting the work bench.


----------



## meggiemay93

Congrats Beautiful D!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Kanicky: Welcome back! My fingers are crossed for you and that the clomid works for you and you get your bfp. I hope you've been getting on with DH. Sweetz mentioned the song "lets get it on, lets get it onnnnnn" so I'm dedicating this song to you and DH.:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Leather3280

Kanicky: My prayers are with your family.


----------



## meggiemay93

Kanicky saying prayers for your family! Good luck with the Clomid! 

Sweetz beautiful baby bump!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe <3 that my song choices are so popular! Thanks for the bump compliments. I'm feeling kinda rolli polli Ollie these days...


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl and BeautifulD :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: /Symptns: 






SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Kanicky: CD13 w/ Clomid "O" as we speak.... :sex: :sex:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: AF showed :dohh: /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: CD10/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mackjess: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## thesanders

Hey everyone new here ! The husband and I are going to ttc starting next week ! So mark us down for the end of November to test ??


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok...DH just shocked me again....he had to work super late tonight and has to work early in the morning,so he is staying at his brother's house bc it is right near his job. So he calls me to say good night which usually consists of the normal things like...."make sure everything is locked, put the dogs out, put kitty in her room, brush your teeth" lol well tonight he said all that but then went and said he loved me and missed me...which he normally doesn't do, then he said put the phone on speaker, which I did...then he said put phone to belly, and he proceeded to tell Xander goodnight and that he loved him and that dada wil be home tomorrow. I couldn't do anything but grin ear to ear.


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Saunders!! Lotsa baby :dust: your way!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Kani...you are one of the few that is always in my thoughts. If you ever need anyone I'm online waaayyyyy too much haha! I've been told my shoulder makes one hellova tissue too! :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok...DH just shocked me again....he had to work super late tonight and has to work early in the morning,so he is staying at his brother's house bc it is right near his job. So he calls me to say good night which usually consists of the normal things like...."make sure everything is locked, put the dogs out, put kitty in her room, brush your teeth" lol well tonight he said all that but then went and said he loved me and missed me...which he normally doesn't do, then he said put the phone on speaker, which I did...then he said put phone to belly, and he proceeded to tell Xander goodnight and that he loved him and that dada wil be home tomorrow. I couldn't do anything but grin ear to ear.

Awwwww! :awww: That is soooo sweet!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

meggiemay93 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Ok...DH just shocked me again....he had to work super late tonight and has to work early in the morning,so he is staying at his brother's house bc it is right near his job. So he calls me to say good night which usually consists of the normal things like...."make sure everything is locked, put the dogs out, put kitty in her room, brush your teeth" lol well tonight he said all that but then went and said he loved me and missed me...which he normally doesn't do, then he said put the phone on speaker, which I did...then he said put phone to belly, and he proceeded to tell Xander goodnight and that he loved him and that dada wil be home tomorrow. I couldn't do anything but grin ear to ear.
> 
> Awwwww! :awww: That is soooo sweet!!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

IKR?!?!?!?! Totally out of the norm for him lol


----------



## Leather3280

Sweetz: oh that is the sweetest thing I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Leather3280

Thesanders: Welcome to the best post ever. You will love it on here all the ladies are cool and my fx and baby dust to you.


----------



## mackjess

I'm still waiting to ov! The ticker on here says I should tomorrow and it's counting from the first date of my last af. I have an app on my phone that I've tracked af I since May, and used my sept m/c day as when af started that month so it thinks I had one long cycle and has my ov date as Monday.

I haven't had any positive lines on opk yet, they aren't even darkening, and I can tell the cervix position hasn't been fertile the last few days. I hope my app is right and it's Monday. Going to keep trying and bd'ing thru the weekendand hope I'm not out for this month. I did OV 2 weeks after my m/c, but we were waiting a cycle to try again.


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks for all ur replies ladies :hugs: you're all so sweet. I tested again this morning (pics on journal) and I think it's darker so I'm excited :) x


----------



## carlywarly

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey Carly! I remember you from another thread...how ya doing?

Hey hun, I am great thank you :)

Congratulations btw and good luck!! :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Carly! Mucho :dust: your way!!

Beautiful....looking good Chica!! :happydance:

Leather, he surprised the hell outta me!! Btw, your chart is looking great!!:thumbup:

Mack get to bd'n!! :sex:


----------



## HisGrace

Sanders - Welcome! :wave: 

Sweetz - That is sooooo sweet.

Beautiful - You're pregnant mama.

Leather - How are you feeling?

mackjess - Have fun baby dancing. ;)

carly - :wave: Hope you're doing well.


----------



## runnergrl

Hey lovelies :flower: just have time to pop on and share.. Well, after 10 days of negatives, and the last few days getting ewcm and cramps, I got my smiley this morning;). It's :sex: time!!!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey sweetz: Thanks but I believe the old ship she's a sinkin' cap'n! I'm pretty sure the ol' witch with up any day now just hope she waits until Monday so I have a 28 day cycle but than I would be ok with 27 I suppose. This i will be grapefruit to encourage cm naturally, I won't be using tussin, I will probably order cheap opk on line and get some more dollar tree opks since they seemed to work for me. Actually she could show up today on the way I'm feeling right now. But I'm ok with it.:thumbup:

HisGrace: I'm pretty sure I'm going to get af either today tmr by the feeling I'm having in my groin area. So I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle.


----------



## Leather3280

Runnergrl: My fx for you lady and have fun bding.


----------



## carlywarly

HisGrace said:


> carly - :wave: Hope you're doing well.

Helloooo doing very well thanking you - a whole new sense of hope...especially when I see that lots of you girlies are pregnant with your rainbows :hugs:

Huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies.....

Sweeetz, beautful bump!!! I dont think mine grew since 20wks so i will wait to repost again when my bump has gotten visibily bigger. O and an what an awesome gesture your DH did. I love when my DH talks to my belly. It seems like its hitting him now,eh....4 months left, have you gotten anything yet for the baby boy?

BeautifulD: I think i saw 2 lines!! FX!

Runnergrl:Smilie face...... :happydance: what are you waiting for...get to business ma'am.

Kanicky: yayy so happy youre bk, was getting worried, but i knew you said you had alot going on so didnt want to bother you so, but glad youre ok and sorry ab the situation with your daughter, id o hope it get better as time pass. And Yayyy for Clomid, youre closer to that BFP already!!

mackjess: dont worry to much ma'am, im sure its coming, my m/c had me confused too, and i also waited one cycle which was a great thing for my baby bc so far lord willing he's sticking, so dont worry, you didnt make a bad decision in waiting one cycle.

Hi to HisGrace: how are you feeling?

Hi to all the other ladies, have to make it short bc im watching my niece and she is sooo adorable, but such a cry baby so i cant do to much w/o her crying for me or DH.

Hi to the new lady Sanders, welcome to our awesome group!! But if you dont mind can you give us your journey of TTC!



BAYBEEEM,STORK,SHEFALI,SIRBABY,HOPESTRUCK, LPJKP,LISALEE im missing ya ladies, Cant wait to hear from you all!!


----------



## mackjess

nevergivingup said:


> mackjess: dont worry to much ma'am, im sure its coming, my m/c had me confused too, and i also waited one cycle which was a great thing for my baby bc so far lord willing he's sticking, so dont worry, you didnt make a bad decision in waiting one cycle.

Thank you! Yeah, my first AF after the m/c was really only spotting. There's no way a baby could've stuck so I'm glad I waited. And I think I have some ECWM today, so good news.:happydance: Too bad my DH was up til 4am working and is still zonked out. We need to get some :sex: going on!! He is so nervous after the m/c he told me not to tell him if we were trying so if I bust in there to wake him up he will know I'm trying. The dork feels like it's his fault that I was so upset.

And CONGRATS on your sticky bean!! Did that happen on your 2nd cycle after the m/c? If I can just get the egg pop out I have a good feeling about this time.


RunnerGirl! We have about the same timing. Hope your 2WW flies by and gives you good news.


----------



## Sweetz33

Leather....oh bugger....:nope::hugs:

Runner......as someone so complimented me on my singing.......

Let's get it onnnnnnnnnn! Oooooo yeah let's get it onnnnn! :sex:

Hahaha!!

Never I think it finally hit him. It was either the reality shock I gave him last week when I said he will be loosing sleep in 4 months and he turned white as a ghost (which is hard for a tan man lol) or him feeling Xander move & kick while we were laying down going to sleep. Either way I'm happy. As for getting anything...noooooooo!! I'm slacking hardcore!!! I have the curtains and a soft front carrier, only bc someone gave them to me haha!! I haven't bought squat! I am redoing my registry bc we changed theme ideas now that we know its a boy haha *sigh* I feel so unmotivated in that area. I think subconsciously I'm waiting for V day before going bonkers buying stuff, or maybe just trying to get past the date of my other loss.....which was right around now. (21 weeks)

AFM...well.....feeling pretty good. The owner of the house we are renting offered to sell the house to us and DH and I are strongly considering it. It would make life so much easier. It's not a bad house either. It would also save me the stress about the dog and having to move. He said he would only sell to us as he knows it is tough with me being out of work bc of the pregnancy, the fact we are starting a new family and he wants to help us out. Apparently when I met him, I made a good impression. :blush: 

Well I'm going to have some lunch and break up the doggie wrestling match going on in my living room lol ill check back in later!

Oh ps. Storked is still moving and packing/unpacking like a crazy lady, but she's doing well :) just thought I would let you know Never....I know how you worry about us "kids"


----------



## mackjess

Sweetz33 said:


> Well I'm going to have some lunch and break up the doggie wrestling match going on in my living room lol ill check back in later!

Sweetz33, first off congrats on the bump!!

I think my dogs are just as bad as kids. When they first get up in the am or when I get home, they go nuts if I am on the PC or the phone!! They will wrestle and go nuts nearby to distract me and get some attention. I don't want to even know how jealous they are going to be (hopefully in about 10 months, lol) when I bring home a baby~


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies I am now starting long tww.

Never I am watching my niece today too! Her mama is prego with little boy and hoping to have him soon. She's been sick the last few days and doc told her if can't keep anything down today she'll have to be hooked to IV. Please pray for her and for my little nephew to come soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

Mack...lord help me when the baby comes haha!! I have Lucky who is pretty much the defender of the house. She will protect the baby, but most likely avoid him. Cleo my cat, will probably try to snuggle...then get bored and leave. The one I need to worry about is Vonya.....she is my service dog so VERY protective of me. I can see her fighting anyone who wants to go near the baby...DH included lol. She is a royal pain....but I love her. If I'm petting one of the other fur kids.....she is there pushing them out of the way haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Old cabbage patch doll....check. Old tank top...check. Scissors...check. Thread....check. Needle...check. Red dye....check. Making a costume is so much more fun then buying one. :)


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Ladies!!

I have been gone for a while. Its been so many times I wanted to come on to comment and update but depression has been consuming my life. At times I just do not know how much more of ttc I can take. 

Sweetz: That was so sweet of your Dh. I don't really know you but from what I pick up, it seems like you are tough on the surfice with soft insides ( sounds ideal for Baby). So I think its cute dh surprises a few grins out of you every now and then. Its something we all need from time to time. High five to dh for his behavior. You may have to sick Xander's kicks on him from time to time. Yay for your sugars staying normal.

Never: I love you. You are truly a blessing for me and I'm pretty sure other here too. You make everyone feel so included and you really keep things positive. Hope your feeling good and having a good day. Oh and enjoy your increased sex drive. just have fun with it lol.

Carlywarly: Hiiiiiiii and welcome good luck to you.

Hello Kanicky: I am so sorry your family had to endure such stress. I hope your daughter is doing better. I will pray for your family to recover emotionally. I am happy you are back and fingers crossed that this is your cycle with the clomid.

Hello to all the new ladies !! hope your wishes are granted soon.

Beautiful.: Wow so happy for you!! congrats!!! Glad things are looking up for you.

Hi: Stork!! I would love to hear from you. Hope all is well.

Lately, I have been using mucinex, opks and preseed. I got a smiley on cb digital yesterday and we :sex: the days b4 and the day of. We will continue to bd today and tomorrow, break one day and then again. 

My sister in-law had her baby last thursday and I was there for the birth. It was so beautiful. I think it makes dh and I want to ttc even harder.

I would love to conceive this cycle naturally. if not next month clomid and IUI is scheduled.


----------



## meggiemay93

I really need to vent! I just made enchiladas for supper. I was so looking forward to eating them! 2 minutes left of cooking time and I hear a pop. My glass baking dish shattered! Ruining supper. I have to thaw completely frozen hamburger in the microwave so my starving DH can eat. Of course I start :cry:. I'm just a 19 year old crybaby! Maybe it's a good thing we don't have a baby cause i'm just a big one myself.

Sorry to lay out my sob story on everyone else.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh man Meggie!! I would cry too!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz33 said:


> Oh man Meggie!! I would cry too!!

I always was kind of a crybaby, but it definitely got worse after the mc which was over 9 months ago now. It's amazing how much something so tiny that only sticks around for 14 weeks can have such a big impact on your life and for so long!


----------



## runnergrl

meggiemay93 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Oh man Meggie!! I would cry too!!
> 
> I always was kind of a crybaby, but it definitely got worse after the mc which was over 9 months ago now. It's amazing how much something so tiny that only sticks around for 14 weeks can have such a big impact on your life and for so long!Click to expand...

:hugs: I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Sirbaby

Ladies I wish every one the best in their ttc and pregnancy journeys. I will not be posting anymore. Baby dust to every one. Thank you so much never for your support! I wish there was more people like you. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well. A big thank you to all the other ladies as well. I hope everyone feels the support from the group that they need during their time of need. I will visit from time to time but will not be active. 
Just thought I would kindly exit. (even if no one cares)


----------



## Sweetz33

What? Wait! Why?


----------



## Sirbaby

basically I think I'm a better stalker then poster.


----------



## Sweetz33

Nut uh!! Noooo......I love when you post...please keep posting....


----------



## tronmon

TWW is killing me. We had our first IUI on 10/17 after Femara and Ovridel trigger. We've been trying for 13 cycles. Really hope this is the one... will find out on Halloween! Trick or Treat?!! That's so horrible to even say. Sorry, sarcasm is getting me through this. Only had two good follicles but DH count is great. 4 more days to go...


----------



## meggiemay93

Hang in there tronmon fx for you


----------



## HisGrace

Sirbaby - We like your posts and I was glad to see you back. I know the depression can be tough. We're here for you anytime. If you don't want to post please pm me. You're not alone in this.


----------



## Sweetz33

RAWR!

Both my dogs are banished to the garage.....I went to drop off dh at work.....and I came home to piss all over bedroom carpet, diarrhea on bedroom carpet, pile of poop in entryway, the kitchen trash all over the kitchen and living room and the chicken carcass that was in the trash completely gone....I lost it.......I got so mad. Then my dog decided it would be a good idea to growl, bare teeth and lunge at me be she was being punished!! BAD CALL!! I floored that dog faster then you can blink. Oye vey! Then to make matters worse, while cleaning it with every cleaner I could find in the house, dry heaving followed by vomiting from the smell.........

RAWR!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Welcome to any new ladies, including thesanders!!

SOrry ladies for being absent. Been a busy weekend!! Still no sign of AF. I was relieved for it to not happen during a music festival I went to yesterday!! I had to deal with porta potties and the last place you want to bleed!! I am pretty exhausted so I will be taking it easy over the next few days. I have an urge to test but I feel it is too early. I stopped bleeding on 10/10. Thoughts? I am not as sophisticated as you other ladies who do more extensive and thorough charting, testing, etc. All of this TTC stuff is very new to me as I never had any inclination whatsoever to chart myself or watch out for things like body temperature, cervical mucus, etc. The upside of the miscarriage and me TTC now is that I am learning a lot more about my body

tronmom: Hello and good day!! Crossing my fingers you get a treat for Halloween that won't give you cavities!!

Sweetz33: Costume sounds very cute. I wish I had a 1/10th of the sewing skills you have. If someone gave me a needle and thread, I would have to hand it back to them lol

Mackjess and Sweetz: I have a lab mix who is protective of her special things (edge of the bed, the recliners, and us!!) Whenever any of the other dogs try to get attention, she will bark and make sure she is noticed!! It's sweet she is so protective, but she makes quite a ruckus!!!

runnergrl : Happy Bd'ing and best of luck this round

Sirbaby:Good luck on your TTC journey. Nice to meet you. 

meggie: Oh wow. That sucks about dinner last night. We went out to eat last night and wasted more money than we should have given the experience. I would have greatly preferred your frozen hamburger patties. Our waitress got our orders wrong, forget our dinner rolls that came with the order, and forgot a lot of the things we asked her about!! I wish I had a penny because I would have left her just that.


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> RAWR!
> 
> Both my dogs are banished to the garage.....I went to drop off dh at work.....and I came home to piss all over bedroom carpet, diarrhea on bedroom carpet, pile of poop in entryway, the kitchen trash all over the kitchen and living room and the chicken carcass that was in the trash completely gone....I lost it.......I got so mad. Then my dog decided it would be a good idea to growl, bare teeth and lunge at me be she was being punished!! BAD CALL!! I floored that dog faster then you can blink. Oye vey! Then to make matters worse, while cleaning it with every cleaner I could find in the house, dry heaving followed by vomiting from the smell.........
> 
> RAWR!!!!

:sick:

Oh wow, they went above and beyond today!! Dogs are great animals, until they decide to remind you why they should be kept outside more often!! The door to our fridge hasn't been sticking like it should. The other day it came open and the dogs got into a 3lb bag of bacon pits and pieces. $5 down the drain that was meant to be used for a variety of dishes. Oh well!! My puppy is still in the process of being potty trained and it likes to leave liquid surprises for me sometimes :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi whossyoresque....I see you lurking down there and that you are new :)


----------



## Tybabydreams

Oh My! I have soooo much to catch up on. Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello to everyone!!! It's been busy for me in the freelance editing world, and when there's job's available I can't be choosy :winkwink:
But I will be back with a full update on me, and to catch up with everyone else.

I hope all is well with everyone!! I don't know if we have any BFP news, but my fingers are crossed. 

Be back soon .........

:dust:


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz That is sooooo gross!!!

MamaTex That's crazy. I think that place needs to hire a new waitress.


----------



## meggiemay93

Anybody hear from Leather today?


----------



## mackjess

Tronmon-my 2WW starts today. I'm terrified. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## meggiemay93

My 2WW started 2 days ago. Mackjess I know you from another post


----------



## tronmon

Mackjess and Meggiemay93-- good luck as you endure the TWW. It's been the longest two weeks for me... Waiting for Halloween to get here. I keep thinking about testing earlier but I just can't face another BFN. I feel so much pressure this month because it was our first IUI- which was expensive- so it's different. Trying to ignore my body because there have been months when I swore I had symptoms of pregnancy and I wasn't. We will see... I wish both of you the best. This is a hard journey... but websites like this help.


----------



## tronmon

Forgot to ask- what did you both do this month? Anything different?


----------



## meggiemay93

tronmon said:


> Forgot to ask- what did you both do this month? Anything different?

I was just randomly bding. But then I found this site and was gonna try smep then realized I was Oing that day. So I bd'ed late that night than 2 days after that. Sorry that was probably more info than you wanted.


----------



## mackjess

I used opk's this month to try to bd at the right time for the first time ever. Never got a positive. Last month I used opk's to not try because it was the first cycle after my mc, and if course that is when I had the + on the opk. Figures. Lol

Tried to BD using the SMEP method for when I think I ov'd. Started baby aspirin, prenatal, fish oil, vitamin d drops for a bit of a deficiency I had, and higher dose of thyroid medicine to help my next bean stick.

Just doing my best to be patient since I'm new to trying.


----------



## runnergrl

I'm officially back in the TWW! I'm so excited!!


----------



## nevergivingup

mackjess said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> mackjess: dont worry to much ma'am, im sure its coming, my m/c had me confused too, and i also waited one cycle which was a great thing for my baby bc so far lord willing he's sticking, so dont worry, you didnt make a bad decision in waiting one cycle.
> 
> Thank you! Yeah, my first AF after the m/c was really only spotting. There's no way a baby could've stuck so I'm glad I waited. And I think I have some ECWM today, so good news.:happydance: Too bad my DH was up til 4am working and is still zonked out. We need to get some :sex: going on!! He is so nervous after the m/c he told me not to tell him if we were trying so if I bust in there to wake him up he will know I'm trying. The dork feels like it's his fault that I was so upset.
> 
> And CONGRATS on your sticky bean!! Did that happen on your 2nd cycle after the m/c? If I can just get the egg pop out I have a good feeling about this time.
> 
> 
> RunnerGirl! We have about the same timing. Hope your 2WW flies by and gives you good news.Click to expand...




Sweetz33 said:


> Leather....oh bugger....:nope::hugs:
> 
> Runner......as someone so complimented me on my singing.......
> 
> Let's get it onnnnnnnnnn! Oooooo yeah let's get it onnnnn! :sex:
> 
> Hahaha!!
> 
> Never I think it finally hit him. It was either the reality shock I gave him last week when I said he will be loosing sleep in 4 months and he turned white as a ghost (which is hard for a tan man lol) or him feeling Xander move & kick while we were laying down going to sleep. Either way I'm happy. As for getting anything...noooooooo!! I'm slacking hardcore!!! I have the curtains and a soft front carrier, only bc someone gave them to me haha!! I haven't bought squat! I am redoing my registry bc we changed theme ideas now that we know its a boy haha *sigh* I feel so unmotivated in that area. I think subconsciously I'm waiting for V day before going bonkers buying stuff, or maybe just trying to get past the date of my other loss.....which was right around now. (21 weeks)
> 
> AFM...well.....feeling pretty good. The owner of the house we are renting offered to sell the house to us and DH and I are strongly considering it. It would make life so much easier. It's not a bad house either. It would also save me the stress about the dog and having to move. He said he would only sell to us as he knows it is tough with me being out of work bc of the pregnancy, the fact we are starting a new family and he wants to help us out. Apparently when I met him, I made a good impression. :blush:
> 
> Well I'm going to have some lunch and break up the doggie wrestling match going on in my living room lol ill check back in later!
> 
> Oh ps. Storked is still moving and packing/unpacking like a crazy lady, but she's doing well :) just thought I would let you know Never....I know how you worry about us "kids"




meggiemay93 said:


> Hi ladies I am now starting long tww.
> 
> Never I am watching my niece today too! Her mama is prego with little boy and hoping to have him soon. She's been sick the last few days and doc told her if can't keep anything down today she'll have to be hooked to IV. Please pray for her and for my little nephew to come soon.




meggiemay93 said:


> I really need to vent! I just made enchiladas for supper. I was so looking forward to eating them! 2 minutes left of cooking time and I hear a pop. My glass baking dish shattered! Ruining supper. I have to thaw completely frozen hamburger in the microwave so my starving DH can eat. Of course I start :cry:. I'm just a 19 year old crybaby! Maybe it's a good thing we don't have a baby cause i'm just a big one myself.
> 
> Sorry to lay out my sob story on everyone else.




tronmon said:


> TWW is killing me. We had our first IUI on 10/17 after Femara and Ovridel trigger. We've been trying for 13 cycles. Really hope this is the one... will find out on Halloween! Trick or Treat?!! That's so horrible to even say. Sorry, sarcasm is getting me through this. Only had two good follicles but DH count is great. 4 more days to go...




MamaTex said:


> Welcome to any new ladies, including thesanders!!
> 
> SOrry ladies for being absent. Been a busy weekend!! Still no sign of AF. I was relieved for it to not happen during a music festival I went to yesterday!! I had to deal with porta potties and the last place you want to bleed!! I am pretty exhausted so I will be taking it easy over the next few days. I have an urge to test but I feel it is too early. I stopped bleeding on 10/10. Thoughts? I am not as sophisticated as you other ladies who do more extensive and thorough charting, testing, etc. All of this TTC stuff is very new to me as I never had any inclination whatsoever to chart myself or watch out for things like body temperature, cervical mucus, etc. The upside of the miscarriage and me TTC now is that I am learning a lot more about my body
> 
> tronmom: Hello and good day!! Crossing my fingers you get a treat for Halloween that won't give you cavities!!
> 
> Sweetz33: Costume sounds very cute. I wish I had a 1/10th of the sewing skills you have. If someone gave me a needle and thread, I would have to hand it back to them lol
> 
> Mackjess and Sweetz: I have a lab mix who is protective of her special things (edge of the bed, the recliners, and us!!) Whenever any of the other dogs try to get attention, she will bark and make sure she is noticed!! It's sweet she is so protective, but she makes quite a ruckus!!!
> 
> runnergrl : Happy Bd'ing and best of luck this round
> 
> Sirbaby:Good luck on your TTC journey. Nice to meet you.
> 
> meggie: Oh wow. That sucks about dinner last night. We went out to eat last night and wasted more money than we should have given the experience. I would have greatly preferred your frozen hamburger patties. Our waitress got our orders wrong, forget our dinner rolls that came with the order, and forgot a lot of the things we asked her about!! I wish I had a penny because I would have left her just that.




runnergrl said:


> I'm officially back in the TWW! I'm so excited!!

Hi ladies, sorry ive been Mia for a day or 2 DH and I was soo busy traveling but back home now and with school i have alot of studyn and getting ready for going on. So i def been lurking but wasnt able to respond so forgive me if im some days late with my responses.

Mackjess: i hope your DH got some energy up for you bc i know you were anxious. It gets on my nerves when i know im TTC and DH wants to be tired from work.grrrr. And your DH sounds like a nice sweet person to think it was his fault, my DH knew it wasnt him...can you say conceded! And i got my bfp on my 2nd cycle after 2nd m/c bc like you i wanted to wait one good cycle. So def good choice youve made.

Sirbaby: O my i was sooo happy to see you posting bk up here and then got sad when i see that you decided to leave. I apologize for not replying as soon as i could to your comment, but i wasnt around my laptop so all i had was my phone which wasnt acting right. I wish i could convince you to stay, bc i really enjoyed you being here since the beginning, im sorry you were sooo stressed out i wish i could give you a big hug and let you know its going to be ok, but only you can really feel that for yourself. But i will miss ya and i will be waiting for you to return to announce your BFP!!! <3 always.

Sweetz: Thanks for the update about Stork; let her know im missing her and to take it easy while unpacking and packing. And dont worry youre just like me, i havent purchased anything either, i dont know what im waiting for. But i can understand where youre coming from about your loss at 21wks, i wouldve been the same way. But Congrats on making 21wks and now you have 19 more to go!!!

Runnergrl: yayyy TWW, now let the elong wait begin...my Fingers are SOO crossed that this is it!!!!!! 

Hello MamTex, glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped. yayy, And dont worry ab being a pro at TTC, im not there either but as you can see it dosent take a pro to get prego , so just enjoy the ride and BD and im sure thats the easiest most promising way to get it. And im hoping the bleeding just ceased, has AF shown yet?

TronMom:welcome to our group, i hope you have a great time here as you go on your journey with us , and im soo hoping you have a treat this HAlloween.

Meggiemay: did she have her baby yet :happydance: And im def praying for her that she recover soon and have a easy labor. Until then you are mommy right now to your niece, i hope she isnt as whiney as mine :dohh: And sorryab your dinner the other night, i had that happen to me to but hey how did those hamburgers turned out..i bet GREAT!!!

:hi: To Hisgrace, how are you feeling ma'am?

:hi: to BaybeeEm: Hope the m/s dosent have you hiding somewhere.

:hi: to Lisalee: Hopoe everything is ok>

:hi: to angelserenity always thinking of ya

:hi: to Garfie where are you hiding at ma'am?

:hi: to bamagurl: hope youre doing well

:hi: to Leather, where are you hiding??

:hi: to lpjkp where are ya ma'am, missing you and that little bean

:hi: to mandi0225: hope everything is fine with you

:hi: BeautifulD: hows that pregnancy feeling??

:hi: Carlywarly: Hello ma'am

:hi: to Kanicky, i hope your days are getting better

:hi: to Tybabydreams; Work first, play later, but dont forget us

:hi: to Stork

:hi: to Shefali: I hope the inseminations are going well if youve started already

:hi: to all the new ladies that joined this awesome group, i hope we all get our BFP soon!!!!

:hi: to anyone else i may have missed def not intentional, but prego + morning brain is at its worst early in the a.m.

AFM: Nothing much to report except im starting to dislike all my clothes, there either to small or uncomfortable, im only comfortable in my bef attire...maybe bc i can hang out......i will def repost the list asap ladies. Hope you all are having a great day so far.


----------



## mackjess

Thanks never! I did one more OPK today, and I got a positive. LOL, so it looks like I'm not quite in the 2WW yet. The line isn't solid all the way thru, but the test line is darker than the control line in person. I bet if I take it again this afternoon I have a blazing positive on the OPK since it seems to be darker later.

Guess I better get my butt back to BDing!! Glad I decided to shave my legs last night! :sex:


----------



## BeautifulD

:hi: never.... it's feeling ok so far :) not that I would have any complaints if it wasn't feeling so good, in fact i would prefer that :) 

Mackjess LOL yep you need to get your baby dance on sweetie :haha:


----------



## MamaTex

nevergivingup: No AF yet. I don't know when I should really contact the doctor I am seeing. When I was speaking with an OB GYN a short time ago, he told me that my first AF after the MC should be coming in a few weeks. I just wonder how long I should wait before I ring someone up. A month? Two months? When I spoke to my OB, he said everthing looked good when he did an examination and did the ultrasound to confirm everything had passed, so I figured I was good to go for my AF by the end of this month. I have read that your cycle can come much later or much sooner than expected. It just depends. It is just frustrating not knowing when I am going to do what!! I feel like I am 10 years old again lol


----------



## Leather3280

Hey everybody: Hello to all the new ladies your on the best thread for ttc and the support is amazing.

Maggie: Thanks for checking on me I've been MIA for a couple days just to spend quality time together. 

Never: I'm here just taking a break for a few days. 

AFM: ok here's the skinny on me. Ok so my throbing in my groin area was spot on I got my period yesterday morning so I'm on cd2 today. Things I'm doing right now started eating grapefruit yesterday( I love it yummy yummy) and carrots again this cycle. I'm going to dollar tree opks and order some online it's always good to have a couple kinds, I think, to see which ones work for you. So I will post once and a while until I get my "o" and I'm in my two week wait.


----------



## Leather3280

Sirbaby: There are a lot of us who would miss you if you left the post. We want to be there for you, even if , we at times feel like its better to be a lone with what were going through( I feel like that and I've done that many times in my 32yrs) I've realized that its not good to be a lone I think it's makes it more depressing. 

AFM:But than I realize some of things The Lord has gotten me through and I want to share it with y'all. I guess this is going to be the most personal info I share on this post. Ok you see my mom when she was 13yrs old was molested by her dad(meaning she was rapped by her own dad) needless to say I hated him(I was 13yrs old when I found out) and my sisters were physically abused as well but not even close to the extent my was( I thank the good Lord for that) I was pretty devasted. I don't know why I shared that just now. I guess just wanted to share everything with you ladies just to let you know that there's nothing I won't share with you special and precious women.


----------



## BeautifulD

Leather :hugs: I'm so sorry af got you xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry for not responding. I have family up North dealing with this hurricane about to hit so that is my main focus right now. I am used to them as I am in Florida....but they are not. My parents are not "spring chickens" so of course I worry about them, and my DH's mom is in Manhattan area so in the direct area of the storm. I pray for all in the path of this horrible storm safety.


----------



## Sweetz33

Leather SS about the witch...


----------



## nevergivingup

mackjess said:


> Thanks never! I did one more OPK today, and I got a positive. LOL, so it looks like I'm not quite in the 2WW yet. The line isn't solid all the way thru, but the test line is darker than the control line in person. I bet if I take it again this afternoon I have a blazing positive on the OPK since it seems to be darker later.
> 
> Guess I better get my butt back to BDing!! Glad I decided to shave my legs last night! :sex:




BeautifulD said:


> :hi: never.... it's feeling ok so far :) not that I would have any complaints if it wasn't feeling so good, in fact i would prefer that :)
> 
> Mackjess LOL yep you need to get your baby dance on sweetie :haha:




MamaTex said:


> nevergivingup: No AF yet. I don't know when I should really contact the doctor I am seeing. When I was speaking with an OB GYN a short time ago, he told me that my first AF after the MC should be coming in a few weeks. I just wonder how long I should wait before I ring someone up. A month? Two months? When I spoke to my OB, he said everthing looked good when he did an examination and did the ultrasound to confirm everything had passed, so I figured I was good to go for my AF by the end of this month. I have read that your cycle can come much later or much sooner than expected. It just depends. It is just frustrating not knowing when I am going to do what!! I feel like I am 10 years old again lol

Mackjess: YES MA"AM...I think its time for you to GET BK TO :sex: !!!! That opk is blazing even online. ITs ok youre not in TWW, youre "O" so you still have a grea chance so get to it ma'am although i know its tiring!. ANd soon we'll be reading about your BFP!!!

Leather: Awe ma'am im so sorry about what your family has gone through. And im soo touched that you feel comfortable around of us enough to give us a piece of your life. Although AF showed youre never out the game until you cant go anymore and as long as you have breath in that body ma'am..dont give up!!!!! Your miracle baby is on he's or her way!!

BeautifulD: Im sooo ove the moon for you!! You soo deserve it!! And dont you worry about feeling miserable jsut yet...it just may be on its way..mine didnt hit in until 6-7 wks i believe but my 3 cousins didnt have any sickness so you may just be one of the lucky ones!! Although i think youre rooting for it, so if you are i am too for you. DId you do your EDD yet? DId you call for an appt yet?

MamaTex: Aw ma'am, i know exactly how you felt, ive been there twice and both times were different:wacko: My OB told me the same thing too after going in for my follow up..all i know is i wanted to Start TTC right away and i wanted him to tell me it will be ok next time.....and he did but it wasnt but thats ok.lessons and struggles to only make me stronger. The first m/c, i really didnt pay attention to see if AF would show, i was just waiting for the bleeding to stop and when it did i jumped right bk into TTC. The 2nd time my AF came right after the bleeding, the m/c bleeding was ending in spotting as if it was going to stop for like 2 days getting lighter and lighter til my pad was clear for a day then boom bright red blood and clots came flooding out like AF, so i knew it had to be her so i called my OB and she informed me that AF was what it was and i was soo relieved bc i didnt have to wait 6 months or a year for her to show, bc again i was anxious to TTC. But dont worry ma'am if the doc said everything looked great then thats a start to a great healthy pregnancy. So head up and Chin Up youre closer then you think.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl and BeautifulD :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: /Symptns: 






SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Kanicky: CD13 w/ Clomid "O" as we speak.... :sex: :sex:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: AF showed :dohh: /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: CD10/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mackjess: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Sorry for not responding. I have family up North dealing with this hurricane about to hit so that is my main focus right now. I am used to them as I am in Florida....but they are not. My parents are not "spring chickens" so of course I worry about them, and my DH's mom is in Manhattan area so in the direct area of the storm. I pray for all in the path of this horrible storm safety.

Oh sorry Sweetz your family is in the middle of the storm, i pray they'll be ok. We're getting all the wind from it here.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just talked to my dad. He said the neighbor's sons are braving the storm to cut down a branch about to fall on my parents house. That is one thing I miss about my old neighborhood...it is one big family. :)


----------



## mowat

Hi everyone. I 've been a lurker on this thread for awhile now. Funny how you can feel like you know people just from short little posts. You all seem so nice and I love the support. I'm currently in the 2ww on about 11dpo.

If anyone has a little spare baby dust to throw my way this month I'd really appreciate it. I guess I shouldn't have started testing so early, but I'm feeling really down. It's been a really hard year for me---sounds like you all would understand!

Good luck to everyone.

Alyson


----------



## carlywarly

mowat said:


> Hi everyone. I 've been a lurker on this thread for awhile now. Funny how you can feel like you know people just from short little posts. You all seem so nice and I love the support. I'm currently in the 2ww on about 11dpo.
> 
> If anyone has a little spare baby dust to throw my way this month I'd really appreciate it. I guess I shouldn't have started testing so early, but I'm feeling really down. It's been a really hard year for me---sounds like you all would understand!
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Alyson

Hi Alyson :) Sorry you've had a tough time...and I wish you lots of luck on the end of your 2ww...hopefully you will get your :bfp: Until the witch gets you you still have a chance :) :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

O my Sweetz, i hope everything will be ok with your family. 

WELCOME AND :hi: Mowat!!!!!!!!!! SO Glad you decided to join this awesome Thread. We're so happy to have you and def more happy that youre sharing your TTC journey with us!!!! WE are def here to root you on ma'am , bc we all know the TWW is more like a 4 week wait but we'll try to keep you busy!! Yayy for bein in TWW and theres nothing wrong with testing early..l.only if yu can handle it:dohh: So test away ma'am but make sure you have one saved for the big day!! Sorry youre feeling down but you have to believe that it will get better as time pass, we all know how it feels so we're here for you if you need to vent or need a good laugh..just chat away ma'am!!

HI CarlyWarly!! i soooo love that name!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl and BeautifulD :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: /Symptns: 






SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Kanicky: CD13 w/ Clomid "O" as we speak.... :sex: :sex:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: AF came :dohh: / Ready to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: AF showed :dohh: /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: CD10/ Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Wantnum2: Waiting to "O" M.I.A :shrug:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mackjess: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## carlywarly

nevergivingup said:


> HI CarlyWarly!! i soooo love that name!!

Awwwhhh thank you :) I hope you're well?? Congrats on your precious gift :hugs:

Oh and today is cd 12 ;)


----------



## tronmon

There's never TMI here... :)
Have you had any testing done with doc? We tried for 11 cycles before I had an HsG and learned one tube was blocked. Then had laparoscopy and found out about stage 3 endometriosis. I wish I had tested sooner.


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies trying to catch up. I was gone all day with my grandma while she had biopsy to see if her lung cancer returned. Will find out results in 2 days or so.

Never: my sis-in-law has not had the baby yet. I don't have her daughter right now cause everything is back to normal. Waiting for the call at anytime to go pick her daughter up again.

Mowat: Welcome

Sweetz: Praying for your family.

Leather: So sorry about af. Praying for BFP to come next month.

Hi to everyone I missed!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks y'all. So far so good in MA but it is not quite there yet. Can't say the same for my fam in NY...it is getting flooded hardcore. MA is just dealing with power outages and high winds. Statue of Liberty is no longer shinning bright :( They are calling it a superstorm as it spans from FL to Canada. Atlantic City is pretty much being torn to shambles. The boardwalk was messed up bad. Battery Park NY is having it's highest water level in years, and that was even before high tide came in. Please continue to pray for everyone up there. I know a few of our regulars here on BNB live in that area.


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for everyone affected Sweetz:hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

Definitely praying for everyone in those areas! :hugs:


----------



## Leather3280

Sweetz: Totally praying for everyone in that area as well. I'm ok just starting all over again. 

Never: I just feel like we ladies are a family of sorts and close families usually share everything with one another. Thanks we will see if anything different happens this month. 

Maggie: thanks it's alright I'm just looking to see what happens this month. 

Mowat: welcome to the best thread ever and baby dust to you.


----------



## shefali83

hey ladies.. so sorry have been MIA so much. my 11th month old lab MAX has been really unwell.. was on drips twice a day, vomiting and limping as well.. i have been totally occupied in taking care of him and his vet visits twice a day. he is lil better now. his xray says that his foodpipe is dilated.. we are going for second opinion this weekend. hate to see him like this :( plz pray that he recovers soon!
AFM : started the home insemination. i inserted the instead cup and when i took it out the next day i was bleeding from my operated area. i guess i havent healed totally yet. i am on baby aspirin so it might have increased the bleeding. its lil less today so probably by tomo i shall be ok. Honestly i am not so inclined towards ttc these days. i DO want to be pregnanct asap but still. my lab is my first priority rightnow. on top of it my 3 month old pug is too clingy! No time for myself! 
Hope everyone is doing well.. i havent read the last few pages. just came on to tell everyone that i miss u all and i am very much in this thread :) love u!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Sweetz def praying for your family and everyone else who may be dealing with H.Sandy.

Shefali: Hello madam, so glad to see youre bk and everything is ok with you. So sorry to hear about your lab. Im an animal lover and i know somewhat how that is, so im def praying for your baby. Sorry to hear ab the bleeding,i hope it wasnt to painful, i never tried those cups so i couldnt imagine how they even work.But people usually get prego when their least expecting it, so its ok to not feel in the game , we all felt, or feel like that sometimes, its only human. But my Fingers are always crossed for you, even more now that youre doing your inseminations and going through alot. Keep your head up and chin up ma'am, things will get better. And we <3 ya more, mean it~!!

AFM: Im 22 wks today :cloud9: i am over the moon Thanking God, after 2 m/c ladies, i really never could see this day come and by Gods Grace and Mercy his carrying safely to my dream..my rainbow baby. I know im not out the water yet but i do believe in Counting it all joy and thanking him for everything bc i do believe this is a blessing to me and my DH. My doc appt is Nov.1st, i have no idea if their going to do an u/s or a fetal check, i hope an u/s but we'll see. Hope everyone is having a great Day so far :kiss:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl and BeautifulD :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: 1st HB: /Symptns: 






SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Kanicky: CD13 w/ Clomid "O" as we speak.... :sex: :sex:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: 7DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mackjess: IN TWW :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: Never! Thank you for your positivity and sweet spirit!!

I'm 2dpo and feeling great about this month!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey She: Oh I'm so sorry your baby isn't feeling so good I hope he feels better soon! Our pets are like family. Fx for you in the insemination at home and that if you aren't healed now that you will heal quickly.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey runnergrl: my fx for you that it's this month. Baby dust!


----------



## mackjess

I'm sorry to hear about your sick pooch. They are our first babies and mean so much, I hate it when they are not feeling good. =(

Great news never. 22 weeks is AWESOME!!

Hi to the new gals. Love this thread I'm sure you will too!

I got my blazing positive on my OPK yesterday afternoon, but DH was tired and had a sore throat so there was no BD. I was kind of bummed but A-I get sick easily so I didn't want to chance it and B-I don't want BD'ing to become a chore. I set up a humidifier in the room and he felt better today so I think the heat being on just dried his throat out. I took another OPK this morning, and still had a blazing positive! So the DH better be ready to DTD tonight or I might be getting mad! LOL


----------



## runnergrl

thanks Leather! i hope you catch the eggy this cycle too!! :hugs: and good luck mackjess! get on it.. or get on him rather, lol :haha: go for it girl! 

Just had to share this photo with all of you. My friend is a photographer and we had our christmas pictures taken last night, (I know super early) but I wanted to take them while the weather is still nice and before I get into the awkward, bloated pregnancy stage.. What do you all think? Love my sweet family! :flower:

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/family.jpg


----------



## mackjess

Love the photos runner! You got some cute dudes in your life. =)


----------



## Storked

Hi to all the ladies! I am mostly moved and now just need to get started unpacking but I am so close to being back on. Love you guys and miss you all! <3


----------



## meggiemay93

Storked Have fun unpacking.

Runner Cute Cute Cute!

Mackjess Good luck and get on it girl!

Never Congrats on making it so far! I'll keep praying things go well!

She sorry about your lab. I'll be praying for him and for your bleeding to stop soon.

AFM I am now 5dpo and it hasn't started driving me crazy yet. We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok ladies I'm coming on with not so positive news. Woke up cramping this morning so went into docs. They have me scheduled for a cervical length test tomorrow bc they are worried that baby is growing so fast. They said the weight on my cervix or whatever might cause preterm labor. I'm measuring closer to 23 weeks so they are on red alert. They also said there is no way I can carry him full term bc he would just be too big and that it will be a c-section, no exceptions.they did hear the heartbeat which was very strong, and he kept moving around. They said those are both good signs. I am banned to the bed or couch until after my ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm worried big time. DH is at work, which is over an hour away and he is worried. They said stay off my feet and no lifting anything...period. Prayers right now would be appreciated bc I'm very nervous......


----------



## mackjess

OK sweetz, let's focus on the good. There is a strong heartbeat and he is moving around. I know you are doing a great job following orders not lifting anything and resting. You are at 23 weeks now, so you just need try not to be too scared and hang in there a little longer. I know, I don't even want to know how hard it must be try not to be stressed out but the better you can try to do at that the better it is for your condition. It sounds like your doctors are all over this, and we'll be praying for you. You got this.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm technically only 21 weeks, but baby is big. That is what has the docs worried. I lost my 1st angel baby at 21 weeks....I'm trying to stay calm but it is so hard :cry:


----------



## mowat

THinking of you Sweetz---make sure you keep those feet up and let the DH be your servant!

Feeling more positive than I was yesterday even though I got another BFN this morning. My cycles have been pretty irregular since my last surgery, so I'm trying to stay positive. Feeling less nauseous, crampy and headachey, but now I've got major sore boobs and I have to keep checking because I fell like I'm leaking! So weird. I made a doctor's appointment for next week---I told the receptionist it was either for a pregnancy visit, or to find out what is wrong with me. I think she thought I was kidding. No, definitely not kidding.

Had super crazy dream last night that I was at work, but in another department (I work at a hospital) and the CEO came storming up to me asking why I'd been forwarding him so many calls. Huh? He showed me his cell phone and they were actually forwarded pictures of pregnancy tests. I think I'm POAS addict.

Alyson


----------



## mackjess

Hopefully you will have more answers tomorrow. I hope they can find a solution and give you your healthy baby. I've heard of people with the same issues that were able to get their cervix stitched and able to keep the baby in there long enough for them to be healthy. Praying for you and your bump big time.


----------



## Sweetz33

They said they will be doing a transvaginal u/s to check the length and if it is too short they are going to stick me up.


----------



## mackjess

Is someone there to help you out?


----------



## mackjess

Mowat-lol at your crazy dream. Hope you get something figured out at your next appt.


----------



## mackjess

Sweetz33 said:


> I'm technically only 21 weeks, but baby is big. That is what has the docs worried. I lost my 1st angel baby at 21 weeks....I'm trying to stay calm but it is so hard :cry:


While I cannot even imagine how scary this is, Ma'am the only thing I want you to be thinking is "I got this!" Start chanting it if you have to. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Mack....that actually gave me a little smile. I knew baby was gunna be big, but I'm the size now that I was right before my daughter was born....I have gone from a size 8 to a size 14 but have only gained 9 lbs?!


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Sweetz


----------



## runnergrl

Sweetz! I can't imagine what worry you are going through, but we are all here to love on you an support you through this. And you as baby will get through this!!! I am praying so hard for you right now honey!!


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz~ :hugs: I cannot imagine how scared you must feel right now! Just try and focus on the fact that he has a strong heartbeat and is a wiggle worm! We are here for you if you need to talk about it! We all have those fears at one point or another! 

Storked~ Yay for being moved! Not yay for unpacking (unless you like that sort of thing of course haha)

Runner~ That is a beautiful Christmas card! You have a handsome family! 

:wave: Hi all you ladies! 

AFM~ just bidding my time until the next appointment. Morning sickness has eased off Thank the Lord! I am actually starting to feel like a functioning member of society again! Cannot wait to find out what we are having! Hopefully 18 weeks will come soon or maybe a sneak peek at 16 weeks?!?! 

:dust: to all my ttc ladies! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

mackjess said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your sick pooch. They are our first babies and mean so much, I hate it when they are not feeling good. =(
> 
> Great news never. 22 weeks is AWESOME!!
> 
> Hi to the new gals. Love this thread I'm sure you will too!
> 
> I got my blazing positive on my OPK yesterday afternoon, but DH was tired and had a sore throat so there was no BD. I was kind of bummed but A-I get sick easily so I didn't want to chance it and B-I don't want BD'ing to become a chore. I set up a humidifier in the room and he felt better today so I think the heat being on just dried his throat out. I took another OPK this morning, and still had a blazing positive! So the DH better be ready to DTD tonight or I might be getting mad! LOL




mowat said:


> THinking of you Sweetz---make sure you keep those feet up and let the DH be your servant!
> 
> Feeling more positive than I was yesterday even though I got another BFN this morning. My cycles have been pretty irregular since my last surgery, so I'm trying to stay positive. Feeling less nauseous, crampy and headachey, but now I've got major sore boobs and I have to keep checking because I fell like I'm leaking! So weird. I made a doctor's appointment for next week---I told the receptionist it was either for a pregnancy visit, or to find out what is wrong with me. I think she thought I was kidding. No, definitely not kidding.
> 
> Had super crazy dream last night that I was at work, but in another department (I work at a hospital) and the CEO came storming up to me asking why I'd been forwarding him so many calls. Huh? He showed me his cell phone and they were actually forwarded pictures of pregnancy tests. I think I'm POAS addict.
> 
> Alyson

Hi ladies,

Sweetz, O no, im soo sorry hun, but dont you dare think of the worst. Im sure everything is going to be ok and its a solution to the problem. You just do as the docs say and relax ma'am and trust me if you trust in God he will take care of the rest. There's nothing wrong with your chunky baby boy, just tell them docs to do what they need to do to help you carry to have a healthy baby boy at the end of this journey. Dont think to much, talk to your baby boy that always makes me feel better. We're here for you, dont give up on your baby boy ma'am, bc he isnt giving up on you, youre his support system. Think Positive even though sometimes its hard but reading a bible always helps me relax and puts me to sleep. <3 ya ma'am.

Runnergrl: ITs never to early to show those beautiful Christmas pics. You have a beautiful family and all yall look soo sweet and happy, what a great family you have Runnergrl! Now i feel the urge to want to take some christmas pics but it'll only be me and DH...AND..i love that mind frame....youre def going to be prego during Christmas no need to mess up the pics with the m/s face.

Stork: Hi ma'am, so glad youre still here, w/o Sweetz updating us on you, i would have gone crazy by now. Take your time and we'll be here when you finish. <3 ya more, mean it.

Mowat: O ma'am dont you worry ab those BFN's, we all get or have gotten those, and still ended up with a BFP!! Sorry about those vivid dreams...thats def a sign of pregnancy. i was having awful vivid dreams in my TWW. So my FX thats its on its way. I POAS so bad i thought i was dreaming about getting my BFP when i actually was wide awake peeing on it :blush:

MackJess: i hope youre :sex: right now and not paying any attention to this board right now..at least not while you have Blazing OPKS laying around with "O" juice on it!!! Hope DH feels better, my DH was sick like that too during "O" time, he just wanted to sleep and rest, so i was so selfish i jumped on him and got what was mine :haha: :haha:

AFM: DH took me shopping today bc my clothes are getting to tight,we went to 7 stores and nothing. So we're going bk tommorrow to just settle for maternity dresses. He's tired of seeing my sun dresses:shrug: O well. Hope everyone is doing well. Sweetz, im praying for ya.


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> Sweetz~ :hugs: I cannot imagine how scared you must feel right now! Just try and focus on the fact that he has a strong heartbeat and is a wiggle worm! We are here for you if you need to talk about it! We all have those fears at one point or another!
> 
> Storked~ Yay for being moved! Not yay for unpacking (unless you like that sort of thing of course haha)
> 
> Runner~ That is a beautiful Christmas card! You have a handsome family!
> 
> :wave: Hi all you ladies!
> 
> AFM~ just bidding my time until the next appointment. Morning sickness has eased off Thank the Lord! I am actually starting to feel like a functioning member of society again! Cannot wait to find out what we are having! Hopefully 18 weeks will come soon or maybe a sneak peek at 16 weeks?!?!
> 
> :dust: to all my ttc ladies! :)

O Bamafurl, happy to see you bk and doing well. Congrats on being 12wks ma'am you are def moving along very quickly. Oooo i hope we get to know what your bean is at 16wks....O thats going to be exciting!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks for the well wishes. I'm still achy and over tired so heading to bed. I've been on the couch all night.....tg for good shows on TV. I'll keep y'all updated...it's going to be a long night and longer day tomorrow....


----------



## Sirbaby

Sweetz I'm praying for you.


----------



## Sweetz33

DH is rushing home now and taking me in. Cramping just got really bad when I went to get up. It's hurting quite a bit....


----------



## runnergrl

love you Sweetz!!

Never- where are you? in the US?


----------



## Sirbaby

Oh my sweets I can not stalk with out posting in this situation. I really want you to get well and everything to be okay. Praying those doctors take care of you and the baby. God be with you.


----------



## carlywarly

Sweetz33 said:


> I'm technically only 21 weeks, but baby is big. That is what has the docs worried. I lost my 1st angel baby at 21 weeks....I'm trying to stay calm but it is so hard :cry:

Big hugs hun xx I am sure all is fine...but cannot imagine how scared you must be feeling after going through your loss at 21 weeks :( Good luck with the scan xx


----------



## Sweetz33

At hospital. Baby is fine. Strong heartbeat and very active. They think another bladder infection possibly kidney stone. I'm physically worn at this point....


----------



## runnergrl

Sweetz33 said:


> At hospital. Baby is fine. Strong heartbeat and very active. They think another bladder infection possibly kidney stone. I'm physically worn at this point....

Sending up prayers right now.


----------



## Sweetz33

Update: appointment in 1/2 hour at normal OB. Baby is fine, strong heartbeat, moving like crazy. Negative for bladder infection/kidney stones. They are suspecting round ligament pains, sciatic nerve issues and possible problem with my cyst. I'm getting a more in depth ultrasound, glucose test, and complete blood work done this morning. Still feeling pretty craptastic, but as DH put it, I'm a ninja warrior, I can handle anything! :) again, very grateful for that man. He eased my fears and was able to put a smile on my face. &#9829;


----------



## nevergivingup

Yayy sweets thats great to hear, that everything with the baby is fine.

Runnergrl: im am an American Girl, i live in Good Ole Country SC :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

Just took the glucose test...yuck! Fruit punch...not bad but still disgusting...


----------



## mackjess

Continued prayers, but it sounds like you are in great hands with the DH and the doctors. Very happy the baby is doing so good, but sorry you are so worn out.


----------



## mackjess

nevergivingup said:


> MackJess: i hope youre :sex: right now and not paying any attention to this board right now..at least not while you have Blazing OPKS laying around with "O" juice on it!!! Hope DH feels better, my DH was sick like that too during "O" time, he just wanted to sleep and rest, so i was so selfish i jumped on him and got what was mine :haha: :haha:

I wish I had been BD'ing, but instead I was taking care of the sickly DH. I get colds really easily and end up with bronchitis or something 2 weeks later so I DID NOT want to get sick. Plus he is never down, so if the bug is enough to wipe him out I want no part of it. So other than running OJ, Advil, and Sprite back there I stayed out of the room. Plus, this is the first month I've tracked my dates to try. I'm trying to be casual about it and not mention too much to the DH for now because it makes him nervous. He thinks we can go back to the way we were before the m/c. Not trying to stop a pregnancy and seeing what happens. Well, I don't know very many females, if any, capable of that. LOL. If there is no BFP by January, then I will tell him more about the days we HAVE to BD.

Looked at the days we DTD and my OV dates. Even if I didn't OV until today, we last BD'd in the first day of my fertile window, and his guys have hung out that long before. We were trying more last week/weekend because I was supposed to OV Sat or Sun. Urgh. Trying to be hopeful that we didn't miss the egg, but not too hopeful that I'm bummed if I get a BFN.

So today, the 2WW starts. Sigh.


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz, I'm so glad baby is okay. I hope they get everything figured out soon. So glad DH is there to support/help you. I'm still praying for you.


----------



## Sweetz33

Everything a ok!! :happydance: pain is being caused my Xander who has now been dubbed "lil stinker* by my docs office lol! Apparently he thinks he is the Mack daddy bc he is sitting straight up, butt in my pelvis, head up near my ribs just chillin'...he is also kicking simultaneously BOTH feet repetitively into my left ovary and bladder...this is what is causing the pain. Tech watched him for 5 minutes straight and she counted 24 double kicks.....let's just say payback is a bitch little boy......you just wait...lol


----------



## carlywarly

Sweetz33 said:


> Everything a ok!! :happydance: pain is being caused my Xander who has now been dubbed "lil stinker* by my docs office lol! Apparently he thinks he is the Mack daddy bc he is sitting straight up, butt in my pelvis, head up near my ribs just chillin'...he is also kicking simultaneously BOTH feet repetitively into my left ovary and bladder...this is what is causing the pain. Tech watched him for 5 minutes straight and she counted 24 double kicks.....let's just say payback is a bitch little boy......you just wait...lol

Awww that's fab news (not so much for you!! haha) But WOW what a little bugger ;) I am so glad everything is OK...knew it would be :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Yay Sweetz! What a relief huh? So are you already planning your payback?


----------



## mackjess

:happydance:I'm doing a happy dance for you sweetz!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Oh my gosh Sweetz! So happy your baby is doing good! I'll definitely be praying he moves so you can get some rest and be out of pain! I'll also be praying that the rest of your pregnancy goes good with no more problems! :hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

My sis-in-law is due today. Yesterday at her appointment she was dilated to 2. If nothing changes she is being induced tomorrow. Please pray all goes well.


----------



## Sweetz33

Payback schemes are being thought up as I write this lol

I will pray for your sil Meggie :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Could you please pray for me too. I just realized exactly a year ago tonight I took my very first pregnancy test and found out I was prego with my baby that is now in heaven. :cry: I was so happy and now here I am crying.


----------



## runnergrl

meggiemay93 said:


> Could you please pray for me too. I just realized exactly a year ago tonight I took my very first pregnancy test and found out I was prego with my baby that is now in heaven. :cry: I was so happy and now here I am crying.

:hugs: sweetie. praying for you.


----------



## meggiemay93

I just thought for sure I would have a bfp by now. I got prego so fast that time. My DH and I got married Oct 1 and I had a bfp on Oct 31. Now it's been almost 10 months since the mc. Sometimes I just feel like giving up. I'm only 19 it shouldn't be hard for me to get prego. And now a girl I know who is younger than me is unmarried, prego, and considering giving her baby up for adoption. I'm sorry for rambling.


----------



## Sweetz33

Of course I will send prayers your way Meggie!


----------



## Sweetz33

Only bc I keep nothing from my ladies lol....

OB told me my urine would smell different after the glucose test bc of fasting and then chugging that crap.....well damn.....it is super strong and smells super sweet.....ewwwww!!! Blech! I thought it smelt bad going down, it's even worse coming out haha


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz33 said:


> Only bc I keep nothing from my ladies lol....
> 
> OB told me my urine would smell different after the glucose test bc of fasting and then chugging that crap.....well damn.....it is super strong and smells super sweet.....ewwwww!!! Blech! I thought it smelt bad going down, it's even worse coming out haha

Grosssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected] hehehe

I figured I would share my finished costume with the ladies here....bc of him kicking so hard...I gave myself a little chuckle when DH took the picture. We laughed and said good thing a woman's tummy is tough and stretchy....gotta love our warped sense of humor....


----------



## mowat

Love the costume! And glad to hear everything is good!

13dpo for me. Should be starting AF today (based on my last cycle). But I've been pretty irregular since my last surgery in July. Another BFN this morning. Strangely, I'm still convinced I'm pregnant. With my last 2 pregnancies (including MC) I seem to remember not testing positive until I was late---does that mean I wouldn't if I was pregnant again? Hmmm.

Happy Hallowe'en!


----------



## MamaTex

Happy Hallowen to all!! I like your costume Sweetz. Warped humor is perfect for a day like today lol. My husband and I are staying in tonight. We both had fairly long days. I am used to spending quiet evenings at home on Halloween anyway, as my mom never let my sister and I dress up. Plus, I was that weird child that didn't (and still doesn't) like chocolate and candy so there was no point in me trick or treating hehe

mowat: You're not out until you're out, as they say. 

Storked: Happy unpacking!! 

runnergrl: Nice photos :) Your family is photogenic, especially your son. Not always easy to get children to pose nicely!!

mackjess: It is hard to find a balance between enjoying quality time with your SO and having quality time for the added benefit of bringing life to..life!! :) I hope your guy will get to feeling better soon. 

As for me, no AF yet. It frustrates me to no end. Being at the beginning of a journey is always the most confounding. You don't have the experience to know what you will face or what will happen. The fear of the unknown is making me fairly unsettled. 

Today I went to a friend's house. She has three kids which drive her up the wall, mostly becaushe she doesn't have a support system at home. Two of her kids have their own special needs and she does a lot to see that they are given the proper attention and care. As much of a handful as her kids are, I long to have the same thing as her, as chaotic as it may be. It's always interesting to see things from a different perspective. My friend desires momentary escapes from her kids, while I long for what she has but she sees my life as far more tranquil because of the abscence of kids in my life. I get on here and get encouraged by the ladies on here who are successfully pregnant after trying long and hard. Just wish I could fast forward to my happy outcome...


----------



## Leather3280

Sweetz: I'm so glad everything is fine, I think he was just reminding you that "yo mama I'm here and it's going to be ok". Hehe. Wow very interesting costume um still a bit freaked out about it. I'm still praying for you sweetz. 

Runnergrl: I love your pics such a beautiful family! So what day are you on today?

Maggie: Praying for you and your S-I-L that her pregnancy will progress naturally and have a healthy baby. 

AFM: well I'm on cd4 today and my DH was depressed about work today and come to find out he's been depressed about work all week. He says its from to much politics at work and he's also depressed about the house because we were supposed to move in November 14th and we were told this last Sunday that it might not be done in time. Maybe another week but that would mean we probably wouldn't be in until after thanksgiving if that happens we have no where to stay. I have to admit that I was ticked when the person told us that. Please keep both my DH's work and for the house that everything will be ready for the 14th. Thanks so much ladies love y'all


----------



## Leather3280

Mowat: My fx for you and much baby dust! Everything sounds good to me that you mentioned. I'm very positive this is it for you. 

Mamatex: I totally know what you mean. My friends who have kids have told me how lucky I am not to have any and I'm thinking how dare she say that to me, she will never understand what it's like for me to have what she is complaining about. All my fx for the both of us! 

Hey Never! Storked, HisGrace, sirbaby, everyone else! 

Bamagurl: very happy for you and looking forward to hearing what your having. 

Garfie: What ya doin?


----------



## MamaTex

Leather3280 said:


> well I'm on cd4 today and my DH was depressed about work today and come to find out he's been depressed about work all week. He says its from to much politics at work and he's also depressed about the house because we were supposed to move in November 14th and we were told this last Sunday that it might not be done in time. Maybe another week but that would mean we probably wouldn't be in until after thanksgiving if that happens we have no where to stay. I have to admit that I was ticked when the person told us that. Please keep both my DH's work and for the house that everything will be ready for the 14th. Thanks so much ladies love y'all

What end is the hold up on? Stay on top of that!! I hope you guys aren't put out! I will keep your DH in my thoughts. I know all too well about politics at work. Some people play really dirty :growlmad:


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the positive thought guys!

Feeling really weird tonight. I've had cramping on and off since ovulation, so the cramping is not too weird, but my "digestion" is really messed up, and I feel like my head is going to burst into flames! Agh. Add to that sore boobs, and I just feel bad all around. Maybe I'm getting flu.


----------



## mackjess

Leather I hope your house gets done sooner! It seems nothing goes as planned with house stuff. 

GL on your testing mowat. I didn't get a positive till I was four days late.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts about dh. He was feeling better last night. We bd'd again for good measure just in case I ov late tues or early Wed. I figured it couldn't hurt.

Baby dust to all. I think we are going to get more and more bfps in November!


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex said:


> Happy Hallowen to all!! I like your costume Sweetz. Warped humor is perfect for a day like today lol. My husband and I are staying in tonight. We both had fairly long days. I am used to spending quiet evenings at home on Halloween anyway, as my mom never let my sister and I dress up. Plus, I was that weird child that didn't (and still doesn't) like chocolate and candy so there was no point in me trick or treating hehe
> 
> mowat: You're not out until you're out, as they say.
> 
> Storked: Happy unpacking!!
> 
> runnergrl: Nice photos :) Your family is photogenic, especially your son. Not always easy to get children to pose nicely!!
> 
> mackjess: It is hard to find a balance between enjoying quality time with your SO and having quality time for the added benefit of bringing life to..life!! :) I hope your guy will get to feeling better soon.
> 
> As for me, no AF yet. It frustrates me to no end. Being at the beginning of a journey is always the most confounding. You don't have the experience to know what you will face or what will happen. The fear of the unknown is making me fairly unsettled.
> 
> Today I went to a friend's house. She has three kids which drive her up the wall, mostly becaushe she doesn't have a support system at home. Two of her kids have their own special needs and she does a lot to see that they are given the proper attention and care. As much of a handful as her kids are, I long to have the same thing as her, as chaotic as it may be. It's always interesting to see things from a different perspective. My friend desires momentary escapes from her kids, while I long for what she has but she sees my life as far more tranquil because of the abscence of kids in my life. I get on here and get encouraged by the ladies on here who are successfully pregnant after trying long and hard. Just wish I could fast forward to my happy outcome...




mowat said:


> Thanks for the positive thought guys!
> 
> Feeling really weird tonight. I've had cramping on and off since ovulation, so the cramping is not too weird, but my "digestion" is really messed up, and I feel like my head is going to burst into flames! Agh. Add to that sore boobs, and I just feel bad all around. Maybe I'm getting flu.

Hi ladies, 

A quick jump in since I'm on my IPhone. Happy late Halloween:blush:

Sweetz: What an awesome costume you had on!! Very creative!! Lol on getting ready for payback for the little one. DH and I are already saying our little boy is going TI be bad, Bc he's so busy now but I think your boy has ours beat.....(he's kicking hard right now as I type)

Mowat: A women always knows when she's prego, so maybe not the flu but a BFP!!! I had those same cramps in TWW. Stay positive ma'am, that BFP may just be a day away!!! FX.

Meggiemay: I'm def praying that you're sister delivery goes well. And I wanted to comment on your venting. I'm sooo sorry you feel like that, I know how that feels, being young and Married, doing everything right but yet lacking in the one thing we married women dream of most, a child to share with our DH. I had that same question, I m/c twice @ age 24, and I couldn't understand why me, what's wrong with my body?? My friends who were sleeping with everyone, who were unfit parents got pregnant every 9months....but what ab me?? I felt like you, I'm young, I should be fertile, that's a question I cried ab often Bc when I was having my m/c's my friends went on to have their babies which were pregnancy accidents. All I'm trying to say Meggiemay is don't worry ab this little set back. Unfortunately now adays our young age seems like it's working against us, but it's not. Dont give up ma'am, ESP. on something you want and deserve so bad! It's going to come, you have to have patience, Bc believe it or not child conceiving is one of Gods blessing, so believe in your heart that he will bless you once again to concieve. He did for me, I've been pregnant 2x's this year and here I am again pregnant for the 3rd time in the same year, and I cant remember how many times you m/c, but I believe you will too!! I'm always rooting for ya ma'am, dont give up on yourself!!! <3 ya!!

Mackjess: My FX that this is it!!!

Mamatex: Hey don't worry you're not the only one who feels like that. We TTC ladies often have friends who think we're lucky, while we're thinking their the ones whose lucky. Don't worry, you will be the lucky one soon enough!! In my eyes although we have Angelbabies, I consider us lucky already to been given the opportunity to learn to appreciate a blessing. You'll be there soon. I hope your cycles jump bk to normal soon.

Leather: Hello ma'am, Sorry to hear ab the house situation, I will be praying for you and your DH.

:hi: to my favorite name person..."carlywarly" 

:hi: runnergrl: how's that BD coming along.

:hi: Shefali: I hope the bleeding has stopped.

:hi: Bamaguurl : when is your next appt.?

:hi: HisGrace....ok I need you to put us a ticker up, how far along are you?

:hi: BeautifulD, I hope you and your new bean hasn't skipped town on us.

:hi: BayBeeEm: Where the heck are ya...you know how I get worried.

:hi: Stork, AF should be gone by now, I hope y'all are BD on those boxes

:hi: Sirbaby, still see ya lurking, hope we get surprises soon.

:hi: Tronmom:Hope you update us soon

:hi: Lisalee, I know you stay busy but I'm missing ya ma'am, hope you're ok.

:hi: to Garfie where are you ma'am!??

:hi: AngelSerenity, Hopestruck

:hi: to all the other ladies I may have missed, def not intentional... PREGO brain is prohibiting me at the moment.

Head Up Chin Up ladies, Don't give up....WE WILL BE MOTHERS OF MANY, Just believe it will happen, Bc it will!!! We have lots of BFP's coming don't worry, BD is the start to a beautiful ending.our take home babies are coming soon!


----------



## meggiemay93

nevergivingup said:


> Meggiemay: I'm def praying that you're sister delivery goes well. And I wanted to comment on your venting. I'm sooo sorry you feel like that, I know how that feels, being young and Married, doing everything right but yet lacking in the one thing we married women dream of most, a child to share with our DH. I had that same question, I m/c twice @ age 24, and I couldn't understand why me, what's wrong with my body?? My friends who were sleeping with everyone, who were unfit parents got pregnant every 9months....but what ab me?? I felt like you, I'm young, I should be fertile, that's a question I cried ab often Bc when I was having my m/c's my friends went on to have their babies which were pregnancy accidents. All I'm trying to say Meggiemay is don't worry ab this little set back. Unfortunately now adays our young age seems like it's working against us, but it's not. Dont give up ma'am, ESP. on something you want and deserve so bad! It's going to come, you have to have patience, Bc believe it or not child conceiving is one of Gods blessing, so believe in your heart that he will bless you once again to concieve. He did for me, I've been pregnant 2x's this year and here I am again pregnant for the 3rd time in the same year, and I cant remember how many times you m/c, but I believe you will too!! I'm always rooting for ya ma'am, dont give up on yourself!!! <3 ya!![/QUOTE/]
> 
> Thank you! You are so very reassuring. I know God's timing is best. Sometimes I just want a baby now on my time. I know that isn't right and I think i'm getting better. I'll just have to keep praying.
> 
> PS I have only miscarried once


----------



## runnergrl

nevergivingup said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> Happy Hallowen to all!! I like your costume Sweetz. Warped humor is perfect for a day like today lol. My husband and I are staying in tonight. We both had fairly long days. I am used to spending quiet evenings at home on Halloween anyway, as my mom never let my sister and I dress up. Plus, I was that weird child that didn't (and still doesn't) like chocolate and candy so there was no point in me trick or treating hehe
> 
> mowat: You're not out until you're out, as they say.
> 
> Storked: Happy unpacking!!
> 
> runnergrl: Nice photos :) Your family is photogenic, especially your son. Not always easy to get children to pose nicely!!
> 
> mackjess: It is hard to find a balance between enjoying quality time with your SO and having quality time for the added benefit of bringing life to..life!! :) I hope your guy will get to feeling better soon.
> 
> As for me, no AF yet. It frustrates me to no end. Being at the beginning of a journey is always the most confounding. You don't have the experience to know what you will face or what will happen. The fear of the unknown is making me fairly unsettled.
> 
> Today I went to a friend's house. She has three kids which drive her up the wall, mostly becaushe she doesn't have a support system at home. Two of her kids have their own special needs and she does a lot to see that they are given the proper attention and care. As much of a handful as her kids are, I long to have the same thing as her, as chaotic as it may be. It's always interesting to see things from a different perspective. My friend desires momentary escapes from her kids, while I long for what she has but she sees my life as far more tranquil because of the abscence of kids in my life. I get on here and get encouraged by the ladies on here who are successfully pregnant after trying long and hard. Just wish I could fast forward to my happy outcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mowat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive thought guys!
> 
> Feeling really weird tonight. I've had cramping on and off since ovulation, so the cramping is not too weird, but my "digestion" is really messed up, and I feel like my head is going to burst into flames! Agh. Add to that sore boobs, and I just feel bad all around. Maybe I'm getting flu.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> A quick jump in since I'm on my IPhone. Happy late Halloween:blush:
> 
> Sweetz: What an awesome costume you had on!! Very creative!! Lol on getting ready for payback for the little one. DH and I are already saying our little boy is going TI be bad, Bc he's so busy now but I think your boy has ours beat.....(he's kicking hard right now as I type)
> 
> Mowat: A women always knows when she's prego, so maybe not the flu but a BFP!!! I had those same cramps in TWW. Stay positive ma'am, that BFP may just be a day away!!! FX.
> 
> Meggiemay: I'm def praying that you're sister delivery goes well. And I wanted to comment on your venting. I'm sooo sorry you feel like that, I know how that feels, being young and Married, doing everything right but yet lacking in the one thing we married women dream of most, a child to share with our DH. I had that same question, I m/c twice @ age 24, and I couldn't understand why me, what's wrong with my body?? My friends who were sleeping with everyone, who were unfit parents got pregnant every 9months....but what ab me?? I felt like you, I'm young, I should be fertile, that's a question I cried ab often Bc when I was having my m/c's my friends went on to have their babies which were pregnancy accidents. All I'm trying to say Meggiemay is don't worry ab this little set back. Unfortunately now adays our young age seems like it's working against us, but it's not. Dont give up ma'am, ESP. on something you want and deserve so bad! It's going to come, you have to have patience, Bc believe it or not child conceiving is one of Gods blessing, so believe in your heart that he will bless you once again to concieve. He did for me, I've been pregnant 2x's this year and here I am again pregnant for the 3rd time in the same year, and I cant remember how many times you m/c, but I believe you will too!! I'm always rooting for ya ma'am, dont give up on yourself!!! <3 ya!!
> 
> Mackjess: My FX that this is it!!!
> 
> Mamatex: Hey don't worry you're not the only one who feels like that. We TTC ladies often have friends who think we're lucky, while we're thinking their the ones whose lucky. Don't worry, you will be the lucky one soon enough!! In my eyes although we have Angelbabies, I consider us lucky already to been given the opportunity to learn to appreciate a blessing. You'll be there soon. I hope your cycles jump bk to normal soon.
> 
> Leather: Hello ma'am, Sorry to hear ab the house situation, I will be praying for you and your DH.
> 
> :hi: to my favorite name person..."carlywarly"
> 
> :hi: runnergrl: how's that BD coming along.
> 
> :hi: Shefali: I hope the bleeding has stopped.
> 
> :hi: Bamaguurl : when is your next appt.?
> 
> :hi: HisGrace....ok I need you to put us a ticker up, how far along are you?
> 
> :hi: BeautifulD, I hope you and your new bean hasn't skipped town on us.
> 
> :hi: BayBeeEm: Where the heck are ya...you know how I get worried.
> 
> :hi: Stork, AF should be gone by now, I hope y'all are BD on those boxes
> 
> :hi: Sirbaby, still see ya lurking, hope we get surprises soon.
> 
> :hi: Tronmom:Hope you update us soon
> 
> :hi: Lisalee, I know you stay busy but I'm missing ya ma'am, hope you're ok.
> 
> :hi: to Garfie where are you ma'am!??
> 
> :hi: AngelSerenity, Hopestruck
> 
> :hi: to all the other ladies I may have missed, def not intentional... PREGO brain is prohibiting me at the moment.
> 
> Head Up Chin Up ladies, Don't give up....WE WILL BE MOTHERS OF MANY, Just believe it will happen, Bc it will!!! We have lots of BFP's coming don't worry, BD is the start to a beautiful ending.our take home babies are coming soon!Click to expand...

No more BD for me for at least a few days as the hubby is away on business. I am 4dpo, so just waiting it out now:)


----------



## carlywarly

nevergivingup said:


> :hi: to my favorite name person..."carlywarly"

Hiiii and awwww :) I will be ovulating later than I hoped :(

cd 15 today...lots of EWCM (sorry TMI) lol...but negative on OPK..sheesh :shrug: I ov'd late at 19dpo last cycle...hope I do a little better this time haha. This means my test date will not be my Birthday...awh man!! lol.

On another note...we think we may be going to Spain for my birthday...just a little get away...that's cheered me up no end :D Hehe...

How you doing??? :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Never - I have a ticker up! I'm 10 weeks and 4 days but last week I was measuring a week ahead!


----------



## meggiemay93

Well my sil gave birth to a sweet baby boy. 6 1/2 pounds. Now i just have to find a way to get over there. My DH doesn't even want to go see his own nephew he's gonna be too busy building his racecar. 

Carlywarly have fun on your trip to Spain.

Runnergirl praying for your bfp at the end of 2ww


----------



## mowat

Ugh, just got back from the hospital. What a waste of time! I had a fever last night and my headache and cramping were worse. Still no AF. THis morning I still felt horrible so I went to ER. Negative urine test (big surprise) and negative blood test. No answers. Doctor had no suggestions, and didn't think my headache was related to my reproductive issues. I felt like smacking him and told him that when I had retained products after my MC last year I had a headache and went to several doctors and they said the same thing. So yes, a headache can certainly mean their is something wrong with your uterus/ovaries, whatever. Stupid man!!!!! I find it so irritating that I feel like I know more than GPs. 

So I emailed a doctor that I had a phone appointment with in September to get her opinion. She works at a fertility clinic and does surgeries for Ashermans and other reproductive problems. She thought I should TTC, but said she could set up more testing for me if I had any problems. I'm hoping she can at least set up a HSG for me. In the meantime I guess I'll keep waiting for AF!

Hope you'all are doing better than me today.


----------



## meggiemay93

mowat said:


> Ugh, just got back from the hospital. What a waste of time! I had a fever last night and my headache and cramping were worse. Still no AF. THis morning I still felt horrible so I went to ER. Negative urine test (big surprise) and negative blood test. No answers. Doctor had no suggestions, and didn't think my headache was related to my reproductive issues. I felt like smacking him and told him that when I had retained products after my MC last year I had a headache and went to several doctors and they said the same thing. So yes, a headache can certainly mean their is something wrong with your uterus/ovaries, whatever. Stupid man!!!!! I find it so irritating that I feel like I know more than GPs.
> 
> So I emailed a doctor that I had a phone appointment with in September to get her opinion. She works at a fertility clinic and does surgeries for Ashermans and other reproductive problems. She thought I should TTC, but said she could set up more testing for me if I had any problems. I'm hoping she can at least set up a HSG for me. In the meantime I guess I'll keep waiting for AF!
> 
> Hope you'all are doing better than me today.

Praying you get some answers soon!


----------



## BeautifulD

Never- Lol, me and bean are still kickin around taking each day at a time. I went back to work yesterday after a few weeks holiday, that was for sure a shock to the system!! 

My tests are getting nice and dark now so I'm keeping everything crossed, no real symptoms to report apart from waking up super early, tired and slightly sore nipples... I don't really expect many symptoms though as I'm on a steroids treatment plan on account of very active nk cells and the word on the street is that steroids mask pregnancy symptoms xx


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Sorry I have been MIA for a while - I did try and stalk but it wasn't always possible:cry:

Never - Wow how large is this little thread getting - so many new cubs in the fold (some with cubs of their own) Wow 22 weeks :happydance::happydance: hope you have some lovely clothes that are showing of your perfect bump:winkwink:

Sweetz - Loved the halloween costume - I was going to do something similar but anyway it wasn't to be! - Our halloween was cold and rainy so in the end I took the boys out in fancy dress and I didn't bother:cry:

Storked - So pleased you have finally moved - you know the saying new house new baby :happydance: what cd are you know?:flower:

Beautiful D - :hi: and a belated congrats on your BFP :happydance:

Mowat - :hi: and welcome hun - I agree we do all know more than the docs - I took my charts in and she said you can't go by these what:growlmad:

MeggieMay - :hi: and welcome to you sorry about your loss :hugs:

HisGrace - Over 10 weeks now :happydance: will you be going for another scan soon?:hugs:

Carlywarly - :hi: where in Spain are you going (me n hubby went to Ibiza for a short break in the summer) and had lots of fun :winkwink:

Runnergirl - I hope the tww goes quickly for you :thumbup:

Leather - I'm back! - so sorry the witch got you - your symptoms sounded soooooooo good:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies:hugs:

AFM - Not sure what is happening - I did get a positive OPK on Monday but I've decided to let FF go by temps only - let's see what happens:thumbup: I am not hopeful this month as we only managed just the once with his shifts, children being off, the family bereavement etc:cry:

Well what a mad week I have had - the children have been off on half term which should have been fun right? - wrong one child has autism so needs structure so he has been a right royal pain in the @@@:haha:

We had a day without electricity - so that meant no xbox, laptops, cooking facilities, heating and no kettle:growlmad: (they were doing essential maintenance work in the village) so I took them both out for the day fun? - nope a bird decided to plop on my eldest (so we had a huge meltdown in a shopping centre) aaaargh.

Another day took them to meet my mum and go for some lunch (she fell over cue another meltdown from my eldest) and then the bus we took home broke down (yep another meltdown):wacko:

So in between doing my Avon and looking after the children and of course being a good wife - the week has soon passed.

I was unable to go to the funeral as it would have cost approx £100.00 for train fare, then a hotel, flowers, new dress etc my sister went on my behalf - I still haven't heard from her:cry: I'm sure it went well.

Anyway what a mad week and how much catching up to do Welcome again all the (not so new) ladies to this lovely POSITIVE and very ACTIVE thread, hope to get to know you all better as you carry on your journey.

:hugs:

X


----------



## HisGrace

Oh Garfie. It sounds like you've had a rough week. I hope things get better for you soon. :dust: & :hug:


----------



## carlywarly

garfie said:


> Morning ladies
> Carlywarly - :hi: where in Spain are you going (me n hubby went to Ibiza for a short break in the summer) and had lots of fun :winkwink:

OK dramatic difference but we decided on Scarborough instead to save on pennies lol...we were going to go to Majorca or Costa Brava...but happy with Scarb now...a holiday is still a holiday :D Tee hee

Glad you had fun in Ibiza!! :winkwink: right back hahaha Sorry about your loooong meltdown week!! lol...I am sure you made some memories there though :)

Still no +OPK today....quite glad really 'cos cannot have a donation today...hoping tomorrow is the day :D 

Hope everyone is well and awww beautiful D...nice that the lines are nice and dark!! :flower:


----------



## meggiemay93

Garfie praying this next week goes better for you!


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ I go back to the dr on November 21 (the day before Thanksgiving here) so super exciting! 

Garfie~ so sorry you have had a horrible week! Hope the weekend is better!

:wave: hi ladies! I read up on the last few pages but oh my I can't remember a thing now


----------



## mackjess

bamagurl said:


> :wave: hi ladies! I read up on the last few pages but oh my I can't remember a thing now

Do you have pregnant brain? Lol. Congrats and gl at your appt.


----------



## bamagurl

I must lol! I have like a 5 second memory right now! I never really got over prego brain from my first baby! 

Thank you!


----------



## kanicky73

Hi all my lovely ladies!! Hope you all are good. I see lots of new faces! So welcome and hope to talk with you more!

HisGrace- thank you so much!! I sure hope the clomid helps!!

Leather- Love that song!! Nice choice! Thank you for the kind words as well. And I am so sorry that AF got you!!! NEXT MONTH!!!!!

Meggie- thanks dear!!!

Sweetz- Thank you love! You are so sweet! Hence the name, but I will remember that for sure!! 

Never- Yes its been tough but we are hanging in there. thank you so much for thinking of me. I hope you are feeling good and all is well with you and baby! 

Sirbaby- Thank you dear! We are hanging in there and dealing with it as best we can. I must be doing something right because my daughter seems almost unaffected by it all. Big baby dust to you and please dont leave!! Your not a stalker!!!! 

Shefalia- where are you my little buddy?? Hope you are doing well! I miss you! 

Storked- so glad youre all moved, now get BDing LOL. Miss you girl! 

AFM- So I am today 7dpo. Not feeling very hopeful though. I do believe the clomid caused a big huge O but I really have a gut feeling that my tubes are all blocked up from the reversal. Im having all kinds of cramping but I guess from what Ive read thats pretty common during LP on clomid. Im contemplating doing the dye test because she said that sometimes that can push through any blockage that may be there and sometimes helps.But before I can even think of that we got more bad news this week. I think I had told you all that we lost my mother in law last August from dementia and then shortly after my FIL got colon cancer, had surgery and recovered. Then this June he got lung cancer and had surgery to remove a part of his lung. He never really fully recovered and was in a rehab hospital slowly making progress. Last Saturday he was in the bathroom and they believe he stopped breathing and fell off the toilet. they found him unresponsive and called the ambulance. Took them 45 minutes to bring him back. We did all the tests we could and there was no hope. He suffered severe brain damage from loss of oxygen for so long and we turned the machines off on Wednesday night. He passed yesterday morning. Its so hard to watch someone you love suffer the loss of both their parents in just over a year. Lots to do now with the house and all that and very overwhelming but I have to hold tight to the thought that god only gives us what he thinks we can handle and I tell ya, he must think I am the incredible hullk!!! 

ughh anyway, I really miss you ladies and will do my best to come on more often, just dont want to be a debby downer to everyone! love and hugs to all of you!


----------



## MamaTex

kanicky73, sorry to hear about your FIL. What an ordeal! :( The only comfort I have when someone dies is knowing that they are at peace and do not have to suffer any more, especially when they have struggled so much in their lives. 

bamagurl : You are right on track :) Congrats!!

garfie: SOrry you had such a long, grueling week!! Yikes!!

BeautifulD : Full steam ahead!!

carlywarly : Spain sounds fabulous. I would like to go to Europe one day. I live in Texas, right near Mexico, and I have not even been there for crying out loud. I really would like to vacation outside of the US!! One day...

HisGrace: Happy to hear about your positive progress!!

mowat: Sorry you are not feeling well...

Update on me: Been a pretty slow week for me. Wrapping up the weekend with my husband. He started a new job awhile ago as a tow truck driver and he has been training. Starting next week, he will be driving in his own truck and will be working weekends, so we are making the most of this weekend. We started the day with a BD session and then went out for breakfast tacos at Taco Cabana (not sure if any of you have this chain where you are, but they are pretty good for a chain). 

No sign of my period still.....It's somewhere out there, waiting to get in the way of plans lol. I am hoping I caught an egg, but if I didn't, I am trying to think of this agonizing wait as an extended break from AF

:happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

I lurve Taco Cabana! Do you live in Texas? I hope you caught that eggy!


----------



## MamaTex

HisGrace said:


> I lurve Taco Cabana! Do you live in Texas? I hope you caught that eggy!

Yes I do live in Texas :) We usually make our own breakfast tacos at home but today I was feeling especially lazy :blush:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey ladies,!!

didnt forget ya,got so busy couldnt respond like i wanted,so will def be on asap!!!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Kanicky: Hey not a problem glad you like the song hope it helped with bding(hehe). 
We will see this month what happens. I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL:cry:

Garfie: I'm so sorry your week didn't go so well and I hope everything is going better this weekend. 

AFM: Well I'm on cd7 or should I say cd8 anyway I will probably "o" in 6 days. This last Monday my throat started hurting again so I finally made an appointment and was told my right tonsil is bit infected and she gave penicillin on Friday ( three times a day for 10 days). I'm already starting to feel better thank the good Lord.


----------



## HisGrace

MamaTex said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I lurve Taco Cabana! Do you live in Texas? I hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> Yes I do live in Texas :) We usually make our own breakfast tacos at home but today I was feeling especially lazy :blush:Click to expand...

I'm in Texas, too! I live in Houston and I will admit I haven't made a breakfast taco at home in probably five years but I still find a way to eat at least one a week. ;)


----------



## Sirbaby

Hey ladies, Happy Sunday and Thanks for all the support. Today I just wanted to drop in and comment. I am always reading and praying for all the ladies just not much posting.

Stork: Happy your in your new place. Hi hope all is well

kanicky73, Happy to hear your daughter is doing good. I am sorry about the sad news we are here for you. Thanks for the inspiration. 

Never: hello, I have been praying for you and your little guy. I am so proud of u for hanging in there with your classes while pregnant. God Bless you.

bamagurl : Congrats!!

garfie: Sorry about your hard week gardie.

HisGrace: Praying and happy to hear you are making good progress.

sweetz: happy the baby is doing good. That costume was crazy! 

AFM: I just know that this is my cycle. I am spotting today and I believe its implantation bleeding. I think we tried harder then ever this time.!!! pray for us lades. My period is suppose to come on Friday.


Hello and God Bless all of the ladies :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Sirbaby:happydance: fingers crossed hun sorry I'm not a praying kind of girl but lots and lots and lots of baby dust:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I test on the 12th!! Send baby dust my wayyy!! :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies...I went MIA there again....sorry!!!! Let me try and catch up...chatty bunch eh?


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG Kani I am so sorry.....just read your post. Lots of hugs and prayers of peace and comfort your way. <3


----------



## nevergivingup

kanicky73 said:


> Hi all my lovely ladies!! Hope you all are good. I see lots of new faces! So welcome and hope to talk with you more!
> 
> HisGrace- thank you so much!! I sure hope the clomid helps!!
> 
> Leather- Love that song!! Nice choice! Thank you for the kind words as well. And I am so sorry that AF got you!!! NEXT MONTH!!!!!
> 
> Meggie- thanks dear!!!
> 
> Sweetz- Thank you love! You are so sweet! Hence the name, but I will remember that for sure!!
> 
> Never- Yes its been tough but we are hanging in there. thank you so much for thinking of me. I hope you are feeling good and all is well with you and baby!
> 
> Sirbaby- Thank you dear! We are hanging in there and dealing with it as best we can. I must be doing something right because my daughter seems almost unaffected by it all. Big baby dust to you and please dont leave!! Your not a stalker!!!!
> 
> Shefalia- where are you my little buddy?? Hope you are doing well! I miss you!
> 
> Storked- so glad youre all moved, now get BDing LOL. Miss you girl!
> 
> AFM- So I am today 7dpo. Not feeling very hopeful though. I do believe the clomid caused a big huge O but I really have a gut feeling that my tubes are all blocked up from the reversal. Im having all kinds of cramping but I guess from what Ive read thats pretty common during LP on clomid. Im contemplating doing the dye test because she said that sometimes that can push through any blockage that may be there and sometimes helps.But before I can even think of that we got more bad news this week. I think I had told you all that we lost my mother in law last August from dementia and then shortly after my FIL got colon cancer, had surgery and recovered. Then this June he got lung cancer and had surgery to remove a part of his lung. He never really fully recovered and was in a rehab hospital slowly making progress. Last Saturday he was in the bathroom and they believe he stopped breathing and fell off the toilet. they found him unresponsive and called the ambulance. Took them 45 minutes to bring him back. We did all the tests we could and there was no hope. He suffered severe brain damage from loss of oxygen for so long and we turned the machines off on Wednesday night. He passed yesterday morning. Its so hard to watch someone you love suffer the loss of both their parents in just over a year. Lots to do now with the house and all that and very overwhelming but I have to hold tight to the thought that god only gives us what he thinks we can handle and I tell ya, he must think I am the incredible hullk!!!
> 
> ughh anyway, I really miss you ladies and will do my best to come on more often, just dont want to be a debby downer to everyone! love and hugs to all of you!




bamagurl said:


> Never~ I go back to the dr on November 21 (the day before Thanksgiving here) so super exciting!
> 
> Garfie~ so sorry you have had a horrible week! Hope the weekend is better!
> 
> :wave: hi ladies! I read up on the last few pages but oh my I can't remember a thing now




garfie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while - I did try and stalk but it wasn't always possible:cry:
> 
> Never - Wow how large is this little thread getting - so many new cubs in the fold (some with cubs of their own) Wow 22 weeks :happydance::happydance: hope you have some lovely clothes that are showing of your perfect bump:winkwink:
> 
> Sweetz - Loved the halloween costume - I was going to do something similar but anyway it wasn't to be! - Our halloween was cold and rainy so in the end I took the boys out in fancy dress and I didn't bother:cry:
> 
> Storked - So pleased you have finally moved - you know the saying new house new baby :happydance: what cd are you know?:flower:
> 
> Beautiful D - :hi: and a belated congrats on your BFP :happydance:
> 
> Mowat - :hi: and welcome hun - I agree we do all know more than the docs - I took my charts in and she said you can't go by these what:growlmad:
> 
> MeggieMay - :hi: and welcome to you sorry about your loss :hugs:
> 
> HisGrace - Over 10 weeks now :happydance: will you be going for another scan soon?:hugs:
> 
> Carlywarly - :hi: where in Spain are you going (me n hubby went to Ibiza for a short break in the summer) and had lots of fun :winkwink:
> 
> Runnergirl - I hope the tww goes quickly for you :thumbup:
> 
> Leather - I'm back! - so sorry the witch got you - your symptoms sounded soooooooo good:hugs:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Not sure what is happening - I did get a positive OPK on Monday but I've decided to let FF go by temps only - let's see what happens:thumbup: I am not hopeful this month as we only managed just the once with his shifts, children being off, the family bereavement etc:cry:
> 
> Well what a mad week I have had - the children have been off on half term which should have been fun right? - wrong one child has autism so needs structure so he has been a right royal pain in the @@@:haha:
> 
> We had a day without electricity - so that meant no xbox, laptops, cooking facilities, heating and no kettle:growlmad: (they were doing essential maintenance work in the village) so I took them both out for the day fun? - nope a bird decided to plop on my eldest (so we had a huge meltdown in a shopping centre) aaaargh.
> 
> Another day took them to meet my mum and go for some lunch (she fell over cue another meltdown from my eldest) and then the bus we took home broke down (yep another meltdown):wacko:
> 
> So in between doing my Avon and looking after the children and of course being a good wife - the week has soon passed.
> 
> I was unable to go to the funeral as it would have cost approx £100.00 for train fare, then a hotel, flowers, new dress etc my sister went on my behalf - I still haven't heard from her:cry: I'm sure it went well.
> 
> Anyway what a mad week and how much catching up to do Welcome again all the (not so new) ladies to this lovely POSITIVE and very ACTIVE thread, hope to get to know you all better as you carry on your journey.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




MamaTex said:


> kanicky73, sorry to hear about your FIL. What an ordeal! :( The only comfort I have when someone dies is knowing that they are at peace and do not have to suffer any more, especially when they have struggled so much in their lives.
> 
> bamagurl : You are right on track :) Congrats!!
> 
> garfie: SOrry you had such a long, grueling week!! Yikes!!
> 
> BeautifulD : Full steam ahead!!
> 
> carlywarly : Spain sounds fabulous. I would like to go to Europe one day. I live in Texas, right near Mexico, and I have not even been there for crying out loud. I really would like to vacation outside of the US!! One day...
> 
> HisGrace: Happy to hear about your positive progress!!
> 
> mowat: Sorry you are not feeling well...
> 
> Update on me: Been a pretty slow week for me. Wrapping up the weekend with my husband. He started a new job awhile ago as a tow truck driver and he has been training. Starting next week, he will be driving in his own truck and will be working weekends, so we are making the most of this weekend. We started the day with a BD session and then went out for breakfast tacos at Taco Cabana (not sure if any of you have this chain where you are, but they are pretty good for a chain).
> 
> No sign of my period still.....It's somewhere out there, waiting to get in the way of plans lol. I am hoping I caught an egg, but if I didn't, I am trying to think of this agonizing wait as an extended break from AF
> 
> :happydance:




Leather3280 said:


> Hey Kanicky: Hey not a problem glad you like the song hope it helped with bding(hehe).
> We will see this month what happens. I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL:cry:
> 
> Garfie: I'm so sorry your week didn't go so well and I hope everything is going better this weekend.
> 
> AFM: Well I'm on cd7 or should I say cd8 anyway I will probably "o" in 6 days. This last Monday my throat started hurting again so I finally made an appointment and was told my right tonsil is bit infected and she gave penicillin on Friday ( three times a day for 10 days). I'm already starting to feel better thank the good Lord.




Sirbaby said:


> Hey ladies, Happy Sunday and Thanks for all the support. Today I just wanted to drop in and comment. I am always reading and praying for all the ladies just not much posting.
> 
> Stork: Happy your in your new place. Hi hope all is well
> 
> kanicky73, Happy to hear your daughter is doing good. I am sorry about the sad news we are here for you. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> Never: hello, I have been praying for you and your little guy. I am so proud of u for hanging in there with your classes while pregnant. God Bless you.
> 
> bamagurl : Congrats!!
> 
> garfie: Sorry about your hard week gardie.
> 
> HisGrace: Praying and happy to hear you are making good progress.
> 
> sweetz: happy the baby is doing good. That costume was crazy!
> 
> AFM: I just know that this is my cycle. I am spotting today and I believe its implantation bleeding. I think we tried harder then ever this time.!!! pray for us lades. My period is suppose to come on Friday.
> 
> 
> Hello and God Bless all of the ladies :hugs:


Hello ladies,

Kanicky, awe no, im a bit late, but i am sooo sorry to hear ab your FIL, to have to lose another parent is very devasting and im def praying for you and your family in this tme of grieving. Im happy to hear that your daughter is taking it better, and you are right God wont put more on you than you can bear, you and your family will end up on top when the day is done. And you as well as every TTCAL women is an Incredible Hulk in my eye..we're strong women! Take care of yourself and your family!

Sirbaby: Glad to see you havent completely dissappeared, it really does make my heart happy to see your post. I am def praying for you and have been. I know im late but i so hope its IB as well!!! I had it with all my pregnancies!! So i def hope this is it for you ma'am, and just know all we can do is give it our all. FX for you ma'am!!

Bamagurl: O wow, Appt. before Thanksgiving..you def got lucky!!! And def have something special to be Thankful for. MIne is after Thanksgiving...guess i'll take what i can get, huh?.

Garfie: Hello ma'am, glad to see you back, you know i start to get worried...why must yall worry me soo:wacko: Im sorry you had such a bad week...but o my were you busy!! It sounds like you are a very awesome seller of Avon. Your week was so busy im surprised you could even stalk. Srry to hear about all those meltdowns...dont worry..we all have them..at least i know i do:cry: Sorry you couldnt make it to the funeral, but im sure it went well, dont worry yourself to much Fiona, im sure everything will work out. And about not having to much hope in this cycle, you dont have too, we have enough for you on the thread!!

CarlyWarly: i am not the brightest person as you will see, but i when you say taking Donations, will you elaborate more on that for me, or am i having a prego moment, where my baby is sucking my brain juice..? And have you "O" yet, bc i know im a day late at responding.

Mackjess: what is going on with ya ma'am, are you in TWW now..bc i know you were BD, right?

Leather: Hi ma'am, CD7, you are about to "O" soon, it comes around faster then we think. FX that it will happen this time!! And sorry to hear ab the infectd tonsils, i never experienced that but i do hope you get better soon with the penicillin.

Sweetz: im seeing youre making the MIA thing ahabit...are you busy helping stork unpack? Just kidding. i know you get busy

MamaTex:I surely hope you caught the egg and def hope your DH new job goes well.

HisGrace: AH-HAH, i see your ticker, i have to click on that spoiler button to see it.. and i loving it!!! 10wks already, my does time fly!! 2nd tri will be here very soon!

BeautifulD: Have those test gotten darker, bc i know youre stalking them!!

:hi: Runnergrl: where are you hiding, ma'am, missing you.

:hi: BaybeeEm: Hope youre doing well and you come out of hiding!! Missing ya.

:hi: Stork, i know youre busy unpacking but now im about to come over there to help so we can get you back on here.

:hi: mowat, hope you feel better..

:hi: LPJKP, where have you gone missing too?

:hi: lisalee, hope all is well

:hi: to shefali: hope the bleeding have stopped.

:hi: to all the ladies i may havent mentioned, def not intentional. Hope you all are doing fine.

AFM: Nothing to report except i finally have a noticeable baby bump!!! He is finally trying to show himself and everyone at church saw it and said something about it, i was so happy that he is growing. O well, hows everyone day is going?


----------



## mackjess

Yes ma'am, two week waiting here. glad you are doing well and continued prayers for the beebs.

ps- I think donations meant she was getting her bd'ing on. :)


----------



## lisalee1

Hi everyone!

I know I've been MIA for a while. I've had a LOT going on and was without internet for a while. I haven't gotten to catch up on reading but wanted to check in. Nothing new to report. My last Dr. appt was great and the Dr said everything was right on point. Baby is just shy of 1 pound! Hopefully, its gained that ounce since last week. I feel the baby move several times a day now so that's very exciting. 

Never, Glad to see your baby bump has grown. It's exciting huh? Mine is noticeable in most clothes, but sometimes you can still miss it. Have you started planning a baby shower yet?

I hope to catch up on everyone within the next few days.

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## lisalee1

Good luck to those in the 2WW!

Sweetz- Glad to hear that your ordeal turned out good. Have you tried gently massaging the area when the baby's kicks get out of control? 

Storked- Let the unpacking begin! Ugh!


----------



## runnergrl

Hey ladies! Ive been following and I guess I thought I was posting but wasnt, im sorry! I started a TTW thread and its blown up, so I am trying to keep up with that too as new ladies are testing every day. 

I am 7DPO today and have some symptoms. On my run this morning, my boobs hurt really bad at the end, but they always do when AF is about to show, so not sure if thats good or not. they've been on and off sore all day though, and I might be making this up, but i swear they are bigger:wacko: Ive had some low cramps too and some CM, but I cant trust anything that comes out of the Vajay right now bc Im taking progesterone till 14DPO if I dont get my BFP. I have a really good feeling about this.. 

Please dont judge me on this part, but i feel like I need to include it. I have had a few drinks during this TWW. I am one of those who believes in "drink till its pink" (as in a positive test) and I know some people dont drink at all once they start trying. Today we went to Wurstfest which is a big German beer drinking, sausage eating and polka dancing festival. I has 3 beers in about 4 hours. I usually have 1-2 glasses of wine with or after dinner and I give it up the moment I get a positive test. I think today was my last day of having any type of adult beverage though. Im over it. Plus, its going to be very hard not to test tomorrow and tuesday! and even wednesday is early!!!

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## jabish

Hello Ladies...in my 2ww and feeling hopeful..but worried all at the same time...trying to stay positive though


----------



## runnergrl

jabish said:


> Hello Ladies...in my 2ww and feeling hopeful..but worried all at the same time...trying to stay positive though

how many dpo are you? good luck!!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey sirbaby, colormefamous, runnergrl, and jabsh fx for you ladies and lots of baby dust. 

Never: As always thanks for the encouragement and I'm feeling a lot better now since taking the penicillin.


----------



## runnergrl

so glad youre feeling better leather!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Oh my, I've been gone far too long. 

My regards to all of the new girls on the thread! I guess it doesn't make sense to say the new girls ... but what I should say for all of those who haven't seen my name before, these greetings are for you! I will look back to read as much of stories as I can.

Nevergivingup - Amazing! Look at how the group has grown. It has everything to do with your warm and welcoming demeanor. How are you with you? Our baby boy? 

Bama - yay for the ultrasound. 18 weeks is around the corner, you may have mentioned it but what sex are you rooting for?

Storked - how are you love? I hope all is well with you. Are you all settled in now?

Sweetz - OMG, I am too happy that the baby is doing well. Although he is big, I remain hopeful that you make it to as close to full term as you can.

Shefalia - how are you sunshine?! I've missed reading all of your positivity!

Garfe - Hello dear. Forgive me if I've missed your updates when I did a quick scan. What is new with you.

HisGrace - how are you and that wonderful, miracle, rainbow baby. Things should be smooth sailing now, right?!

Lisalee and Lpkjp - how are you guys? The babies! Updates!

To those, that I've failed to mention by name, I hope you're doing great! I will soon be caught up enough to comment. So sorry!

AFM - Things are fine with me. 2 more weeks untill my 12 week scan. I suspect I will measure 13+ by then. My stomach has started its outward migration but I suspect its more bloat and backup than the actual growth of the baby. I've started telling those close to me and I am getting anxious to tell more! Mainly because I've had 4 people tell me that they are expecting thus far and want to share in the good news exchange. But alas I wait. 

In other news, I don't get on as much becuase I read of different pregnancy complications that freaks me out! To remain positive and optimistic, I try to just think of what WILL be instead of could be. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee!! So happy to see you posting again :happydance: I def know how that is to be w/o I-net, but glad to see youre bk in the matrix!! And DEF CONGRATS on being 23 weeks!!!! What a milestone you have reached, im counting my days down to a new week every wk! As far as babyshower goes, No ma'am, my DH and i are deciding that we wont buy anything until we hit maybe 30+ wks, i know kindve crazy right??, have you started?

Runnergrl: how exciting that is to be in TWW!! And im a busty girl and i had to strap my babies down three times when i use to jog but i cant imagine them hurting too. 7 DPO o wow youre close to testing...ooooh im excited bc if you know you have it then you have it. I took progesterone in my first 12wks of pregnancy and it def increased my cm, boobs tenderness, cramps, etc, so i def hope this is it!!!!!! Keep us updated, and tell your other thread of ladies i have my FX for them!!

mackjess Yayyy for TWW!!! what DPO? And thanks about the donations......heehee, who says I-net isnt educational!:haha: are you having any symptns?

jabish: welcome ma'am, my FX for you as well!!

pass my bedtime...i think i will call it a night...... :sleep:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess and Colourmefamous :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 

Colourmefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns:




SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Kanicky: CD13 w/ Clomid "O" as we speak.... :sex: :sex:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mackjess: IN TWW :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## mackjess

runnergrl said:


> Hey ladies! Ive been following and I guess I thought I was posting but wasnt, im sorry! I started a TTW thread and its blown up, so I am trying to keep up with that too as new ladies are testing every day.
> 
> I am 7DPO today and have some symptoms. On my run this morning, my boobs hurt really bad at the end, but they always do when AF is about to show, so not sure if thats good or not. they've been on and off sore all day though, and I might be making this up, but i swear they are bigger:wacko: Ive had some low cramps too and some CM, but I cant trust anything that comes out of the Vajay right now bc Im taking progesterone till 14DPO if I dont get my BFP. I have a really good feeling about this..
> 
> Please dont judge me on this part, but i feel like I need to include it. I have had a few drinks during this TWW. I am one of those who believes in "drink till its pink" (as in a positive test) and I know some people dont drink at all once they start trying. Today we went to Wurstfest which is a big German beer drinking, sausage eating and polka dancing festival. I has 3 beers in about 4 hours. I usually have 1-2 glasses of wine with or after dinner and I give it up the moment I get a positive test. I think today was my last day of having any type of adult beverage though. Im over it. Plus, its going to be very hard not to test tomorrow and tuesday! and even wednesday is early!!!
> 
> :hugs: to all!!

No judging here. As far as I know there's nothing that can happen from it while the eggy is being implanted and shortly after. I had 3 drinks on Friday night, but I've cut back a lot on my regular wine at nights. More because I am trying to lose as much weight as possible before I get preggers (I am hovering in the overweight bodyfat% and don't want that to be a factor in keeping my next bean) than because I'm worried about it during the 2WW. 

And never - I'm either 5 or 7 dpo. LOL, I don't temp so I am not certain. I have a bunch of internet cheapies so I will probably start testing Wednesday. No real symptoms that I know of yet. Bewbs are a little sore and I feel a little bloated. The bloating feeling seems really low compared to where I usually feel it, but it could be early AF signs. Not very hopeful this month since the DH was sick when I finally got my OPK+.


----------



## BayBeeEm

BayBeeEm said:


> Oh my, I've been gone far too long.
> 
> My regards to all of the new girls on the thread! I guess it doesn't make sense to say the new girls ... but what I should say for all of those who haven't seen my name before, these greetings are for you! I will look back to read as much of stories as I can.
> 
> Nevergivingup - Amazing! Look at how the group has grown. It has everything to do with your warm and welcoming demeanor. How are you with you? Our baby boy?
> 
> Bama - yay for the ultrasound. 18 weeks is around the corner, you may have mentioned it but what sex are you rooting for?
> 
> Storked - how are you love? I hope all is well with you. Are you all settled in now?
> 
> Sweetz - OMG, I am too happy that the baby is doing well. Although he is big, I remain hopeful that you make it to as close to full term as you can.
> 
> Shefalia - how are you sunshine?! I've missed reading all of your positivity!
> 
> Garfe - Hello dear. Forgive me if I've missed your updates when I did a quick scan. What is new with you.
> 
> HisGrace - how are you and that wonderful, miracle, rainbow baby. Things should be smooth sailing now, right?!
> 
> Lisalee and Lpkjp - how are you guys? The babies! Updates!
> 
> To those, that I've failed to mention by name, I hope you're doing great! I will soon be caught up enough to comment. So sorry!
> 
> AFM - Things are fine with me. 2 more weeks untill my 12 week scan. I suspect I will measure 13+ by then. My stomach has started its outward migration but I suspect its more bloat and backup than the actual growth of the baby. I've started telling those close to me and I am getting anxious to tell more! Mainly because I've had 4 people tell me that they are expecting thus far and want to share in the good news exchange. But alas I wait.
> 
> In other news, I don't get on as much becuase I read of different pregnancy complications that freaks me out! To remain positive and optimistic, I try to just think of what WILL be instead of could be. Anyone else have this problem?

Sorry I forgot to tag a few people in my comments. Geeze!


----------



## meggiemay93

Sorry haven't been on here a few days. So some of these comments may be a little behind.

Kanicky So sorry about your FIL! I'll continue to pray for your family.

Sirbaby Praying that this is your month for BFP!

Never Congrats on baby bump starting to show.

Runner Praying for you to have BFP!

Jabish Praying for you during TWW and hoping this is your month for BFP!

Leather I'm glad you're starting to feel better! Praying for you to get better fast!

AFM I am now 10dpo and no pregnancy symptoms. I'm also not very hopeful this month for some reason.


----------



## shefali83

hello everyone :flower: Missed you all as always.. i am lurking most of the time but too stressed coz of ttc and my health.
Thanks for all the concern.. means a lot :hugs:
my lab is much better now :thumbup: limping a little but probably healing now !
my bleeding is over too. didnt try the cups again this cycle coz of the bleeding. still in pain sometimes. would go with time i suppose so no worries on that department. i am through with the home insemination. did not use preseed this cycle so i am kinda not hopeful. preseed had almost always given me a bfp :dohh:

i have a huge confusion btw. my af is due on 14th IF i ovulated at the same day as always. i usually get two days of positive opk and Ov on 13th day of 26 day cycle. this time i had positive opks starting from day 12 till 17(6 days of obvious positive). we inseminated starting day 9 till 16. i dont know whats up. i asked my obgyn. she said opks are suggestive and not totally accurate! 
Unfortunately i didnt take my bbt this cycle hence the confusion. i use internet cheapies to test.
so in short i dont know what dpo i am and i need to know coz i am supposed to start progesterone on time(4dpo) :shrug::shrug:
Can anyone look at my chart below plz.


----------



## lpjkp

Hi ladies, old and new (Or not so new as it seems!)

Sorry that I've, too, been a regular MIA girl...I've had a lot on this end with crazily trying to complete the assignment to get my degree that all the unpleasant pregnancy symptoms have delayed. Though I've also had a little stalk on this thread every now and again, I've also made the decision to limit my contribution to it....you ladies are all so fantastically amazing women who have overcome so many obstacles, and I'm so proud of you all for that...however, I don't feel I "fit in" as such anymore, as from reading I can see you've all got so much fantastic support from other ladies who are going through exactly the same thing and the same journey at the same time...I'm a bit more of an old hen now, and not sure I can both keep up nor give the best advice that someone who is currently in that situation too can give...do you kind of understand where I'm coming from?

I'm still checking in from time to time, and I've still got all my fingers, toes and everything else that's crossable crossed for you all to get that little rainbow baby!!!!!xx


----------



## bamagurl

BayBeeEm said:


> Bama - yay for the ultrasound. 18 weeks is around the corner, you may have mentioned it but what sex are you rooting for?

Hey BayBeeEm!!! I have so missed you! It is strange but I really don't have a feeling yet as to boy or girl. I would love another little girl since everything in our house is pink right now, but a mama's boy would be wonderful too! I am waiting on a gender dream lol like with my first. Today is also the due date of our angel baby so I am feeling a little weird today. I am so blessed & excited about this pregnancy, but I also still think of our lost angel and how they would be here!


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Bamagirl. :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey Ladies,

Mackjess: I too worried about my overweight problem when TTC, so i did cut back and did excercise which i think always helps in getting a BFP. I think thats a great idea. And dont worry to much ab the overweight, all my friends and family are overly overweight and they seem to always fall prego easily...:shrug: But everyone is different. Hey and it only takes one time to BD to get preggo!

BaybeeEm: Yayyy welcome bk, i soo missed you. And our baby is doing great so far Thank God. And you're 10wks,wowsers...youre going to be 12wks on Thanksgiving wk, how exciting. And i understand the reservations of telling too many people until youre ready, i did the same thing, some people still dont know ab me and or figuring it out still w/o me telling. And that bloat is def the baby, its because of the baby so its the baby. And i can understand not wanting to google too much bc of others bad situations, i often had a problem with that but i had to realize that their situation is not my situation. And i just stay away from googling too much on other topics bc of the randomness of all the info on bad pregnancies. One time in my earlly pregnancy iw as worried ab m/c now that i dont let googling bother me, now people i know are mentioning their or other people expreiences of stillbirth :wacko: It never ends seem like, all i do is count my days until my baby boy is here and pray and have trust and faith in God im sure thats all we can ever do when we experienced lost. Sorry i rambled on alot. Im always praying for ya my BNB Bestie!

Shefali: Im not to much help on the charting, but i sure hope someone can help you out with that. Sorry youre not feeling to hopeful, but i do hope its the complete opposite, that you have it! Not sure about your "O", although your obgyn is correct, bc those opks never worked for me in my experience but my FX for you.

Meggiemay: Hi ma'am, sorry youre not feeling in the game, im hugging you virtually, bc i wish there is something i could do to make you feel better, but def dont give up, we all often feel like that, esp. when you a TTCAL lady, we're a bit more pressured bc we really want what we loss, and to have to start again gets frustrating and depressing, but it will happen, you have to believe that for yourself. Youre not out until you reach 100 years old, since the old 94 year old man had a baby he set a new record. so head up chin up and think positive.

Bamagurl: Its time for guessing the gender already?!! I hope you get what you want! You already have a girl right? And Sending you :hugs: for today on your angel baby delivery day anniversary. It is a bit wierd, mine was on my DH deceased father Birthday but he/she didnt make but to be blessed to get another chance is a blessing in itself. I hope your day goes smoothly.

Lpjkp: where do i start......Congrats on being Superwoman with handling school and m/s bc of your pregnancy, i just started mine and i def need an energy booster. My FX that you complete yours as well. Im sorry that you feel as if you cant contribute to the thread anymore bc you're a "old hen", which will make me a "cooked hen" :haha:, i understand if youre busy, but we all have advice and stories to tell. youre expecting so you have alot more advice to give to our women who are TTC and a beautiful story. But i understand if you dont want to be a part of our awesome thread and of course i am always rooting for you and your take home baby. take care of yourself and your rainbow baby, i def enjoyed you here ever since the beginning when you joined. Good luck on your schooling and i hope we get to hear what youre having in due time. :hugs:

Any of the Prego ladies or TTC ladies thinking ab getting a fetal doppler or already have one???

AFM: This morning woke up feeling not so into it. Have so much to do.... grrrr..and soo little time....grrrrr :wacko: Where do i even start...i think i need to change my diet bc im feeling very tiresome. O well Good day ladies.


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> BayBeeEm said:
> 
> 
> Bama - yay for the ultrasound. 18 weeks is around the corner, you may have mentioned it but what sex are you rooting for?
> 
> CONGRATS HISGRACE ON BEING 11WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Bamagurl: Its time for guessing the gender already?!! I hope you get what you want! You already have a girl right? And Sending you :hugs: for today on your angel baby delivery day anniversary. It is a bit wierd, mine was on my DH deceased father Birthday but he/she didnt make but to be blessed to get another chance is a blessing in itself. I hope your day goes smoothly.

Yes! How crazy is that!?!? I am super ready to be calling baby by name instead of it or baby lol. Yes we already have a little girl. 

Thanks! It is a weird day for sure. I think we may celebrate or I will at least with a cupcake and candle. 

Glad to hear everything is going well for you! Hope you get that burst of energy you need to make it through the day!


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Bama!! 

A cupcake and a candle sounds great! And i know, i didnt like calling my baby an "IT", because a human being is not an "IT", so i was excited to do the gender scan, now we know its a boy now we hve no name so all we call him is "The Boy"..hee hee, i hope we dont be like the couples who still cant come up with a name 3 days after the baby is born and have to shoot out a no meaning name from nowhere. Do you have any name preferences if you have a girl or boy. And it would be awesome to have the best of both worlds...a girl and now a boy!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Aww the perfect name will come to you! We have a few name choices we only have like 1 boy name we can agree on lol. I am almost thinking of even paying if they will do a scan at my 16 week appointment haha. I just think it would be so neat to tell family on Thanksgiving!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl: haha, we are in the same boat, we had a girl name we both loved, but didnt have not one name for a boy. I thought the boys would be easier, its left up to my DH anyway..so no pressure on me. O my we think the same way....i sooo asked my OB when i was 15wks if we could pay for an u/s too. But she shot me down..grrrr :shrug: I think that will be an awesome gift and surprise on Thanksgiving Day for your family. I so think its worth it, but unfortunately i had to wait until i was 18wks. So if you get yours early would they do another around 18-20 wks bc all im getting now is fetal doppler by my OB.


----------



## carlywarly

nevergivingup said:


> CarlyWarly: i am not the brightest person as you will see, but i when you say taking Donations, will you elaborate more on that for me, or am i having a prego moment, where my baby is sucking my brain juice..? And have you "O" yet, bc i know im a day late at responding.

No worries hun :) It's unheard of if you aren't familiar with such things. I am in a same sex partnership and we have a donation every cycle (AI method). I think I got my +OPK today...but tis confusing me somewhat hehe...hoping for ovulation tomorrow or the day after as I had my donation this morning :)

Soooo cute about the bump -YAY :flower:


----------



## mackjess

Super cool Carly. I think if I were in the same situation and there was the conversation about who would carry the baby I would've been yelling out "NOT IT!!". I have never been a fan at the thought of being preggers, which is probably why it took me til I was 35 to be talked into it, and now it's even scarier after having a m/c. I just keep visualizing the ending, and how it will all be worth it after I'm holding my precious baby. GL to you!


----------



## meggiemay93

Shefali Sorry I can't help you with your chart. I'm just going to be starting charting this month if no BFP so I won't know what to look for.

Never Thank you so much for your encouragement! You are very helpful and make me laugh!:haha:


----------



## carlywarly

mackjess said:


> Super cool Carly. I think if I were in the same situation and there was the conversation about who would carry the baby I would've been yelling out "NOT IT!!". I have never been a fan at the thought of being preggers, which is probably why it took me til I was 35 to be talked into it, and now it's even scarier after having a m/c. I just keep visualizing the ending, and how it will all be worth it after I'm holding my precious baby. GL to you!

Thanks hun :) We didn't have to have that convo as my OH was told at a young age that she wouldn't be able to conceive - plus she's an old bat now hahaha (just joking!!) :haha:

I would LOVE to carry full term...when I think back now...I find it hard to believe I was ever pregnant to begin with, all we can pray for is a sticky bean this time.

It will soooo be worth it hun, for all of us who are TTC number 1 and those going for siblings. I do think it's harder to get excited if you get a :bfp: if you have suffered a loss...things aren't as joyous as there is always that worry or doubt. I will try not to let it take over if and when we get a :bfp: again :)

I wish you loads of luck, and really hope this is your cycle hun x :flower:


----------



## jabish

I am feeling a lil worried today cause i got my positive opk on sat but only used preseed 1 of those days and i dont get any cm on my own plus we may have used something for lub thats not sperm friendly on a few nites.....just have waited so long and have tried so many diff things and cut out so many diff things to get a BFP....I hope and pray that en eggy was got......need my BFP


----------



## bamagurl

nevergivingup said:


> Bamagurl: haha, we are in the same boat, we had a girl name we both loved, but didnt have not one name for a boy. I thought the boys would be easier, its left up to my DH anyway..so no pressure on me. O my we think the same way....i sooo asked my OB when i was 15wks if we could pay for an u/s too. But she shot me down..grrrr :shrug: I think that will be an awesome gift and surprise on Thanksgiving Day for your family. I so think its worth it, but unfortunately i had to wait until i was 18wks. So if you get yours early would they do another around 18-20 wks bc all im getting now is fetal doppler by my OB.

Yeah I figure the worse they could tell me is no! I am hoping that since it is the day before Thanksgiving they may feel like being generous and just giving us a small sneak peek! I would think they would still do another scan at 18 weeks to confirm gender and do all their measuring to make sure everything is still going perfectly!


----------



## kanicky73

Thanks everyone! You guys always know how to make me feel better. Just anxious for life to get back to normal. 

so I am 10 dpo and me being the poas addict that I am, in true fashion I tested but didnt use FMU and got a BFN. So I think I am out again this month. I sure wish one of you lovely ladies on here could tell me if youve ever taken clomid before and had all this crazy cramping! Its UNREAL!! Started a couple days ago and no sign of it letting up! very weird. Anyhoo I think I may do the dye test, anyone do that??? Does it hurt?? tell me all about it!


----------



## runnergrl

kanicky73 said:


> Thanks everyone! You guys always know how to make me feel better. Just anxious for life to get back to normal.
> 
> so I am 10 dpo and me being the poas addict that I am, in true fashion I tested but didnt use FMU and got a BFN. So I think I am out again this month. I sure wish one of you lovely ladies on here could tell me if youve ever taken clomid before and had all this crazy cramping! Its UNREAL!! Started a couple days ago and no sign of it letting up! very weird. Anyhoo I think I may do the dye test, anyone do that??? Does it hurt?? tell me all about it!

I did it!! It did hurt, but it wasnt NEARLY as bad asI thought it was gonna be. I was scared to death. just take some advil or tylenol before hand, and it will be a piece of cake. the weird thing about mine was that immediatly afterwards (as in the same day) when ever i went pee, there was this silt like material that came out with my pee. it was almost as if i had poured sand out into the toilet with my pee... very weird. Anyway, they very next month, I got my BFP with my son:cloud9: He is now 20 months old:thumbup:


----------



## kanicky73

runnergrl said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! You guys always know how to make me feel better. Just anxious for life to get back to normal.
> 
> so I am 10 dpo and me being the poas addict that I am, in true fashion I tested but didnt use FMU and got a BFN. So I think I am out again this month. I sure wish one of you lovely ladies on here could tell me if youve ever taken clomid before and had all this crazy cramping! Its UNREAL!! Started a couple days ago and no sign of it letting up! very weird. Anyhoo I think I may do the dye test, anyone do that??? Does it hurt?? tell me all about it!
> 
> I did it!! It did hurt, but it wasnt NEARLY as bad asI thought it was gonna be. I was scared to death. just take some advil or tylenol before hand, and it will be a piece of cake. the weird thing about mine was that immediatly afterwards (as in the same day) when ever i went pee, there was this silt like material that came out with my pee. it was almost as if i had poured sand out into the toilet with my pee... very weird. Anyway, they very next month, I got my BFP with my son:cloud9: He is now 20 months old:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats kind of what I am hearing. I am a tad scared but it will all be worth it if it works! sand huh? that is weird but I imagine whatever they put in there needs to come back out right?! That is so promising knowing you got your BFP the next month. Thats what my doc is telling me, that sometimes it clears things out just enough to let the swimmers through! Thanks for the encouragement. Of course Im not out until the fat AF sings but she is due in about 5 days. this clomid is really wacking me out, crampy, nauseous etc but apparently that is typical for a month on clomid!


----------



## nevergivingup

Meggiemay: Glad I can be helpful, we're def all here for eachother, Bc we all know this journey gets stressful.so def don't hold bk up here ma'am, chat your heart out!!

Carlywarly: Ooooo...that's what donations mean, I had an idea but didn't want to speak on it w/o being accurate. You were so right ab finally getting prego but now being worried every day Bc of past m/c's. All we can do is take it one day at a time, and when you get your BFP, my FX that everything will go just fine w/ your bean. All we can do is stay positive!

Kanicky: So glad youre bk!!!! And still in the TTC boat! I surely wish I could help w/ the clomid question, but I have the slightest idea....Ooooooh but somebody please help who may know ab it. But I do know don't get discouraged ab the 10dpo Bc I got a BFN at 10DPO too and then ended up w/ a BFP at 12Dpo. Dont count yourself out, you're still in it.sorry ab the cramping that have to be horrible. So sorry.

BamaGurl. Hey it won't hurt to ask!! They may just be in that cheerful giving Thanksgiving mood!! I hope they are, so you can get those names together. And yep that makes sense, I just wish they would give me another u/s, I don't go bk until I'm 26 wks, and that's for the Glucose testing. No u/s :nope: So I will def be excited to see yours!!

Jabish:O don't worry ma'am, I only used pre-seed once and i dont know if it got me our BFP, but we got it while using other things as well. Don't stress, if it's meant to be you will get it regardless of what lubricant you used. BD is the main factor, that's the way to get it! GL!

Mackjess: hey you're never to old to want to TRY, FX that you will get your BFP!!! 35 is a great age, remember that.

AFM: Went Walkin today and did only 4 laps for that's all my body would allow me before my stomach felt as if it was tightening up and my pelvic began cramping alittle. But it so felt good, and then I went to CiCis pizza and ate 8 slices of pizza, 2 breadsticks, and 3 cinnarolls :blush: :blush: :blush: On the flip side, I chugged it down w/ some good ole calorie free water! Haha, I'm a hog, I know, I'm going bk walking tommorrow too maybe I can walk off 1 or 2 slices of pizzas :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

kanicky73 said:


> Thats kind of what I am hearing. I am a tad scared but it will all be worth it if it works! sand huh? that is weird but I imagine whatever they put in there needs to come back out right?! That is so promising knowing you got your BFP the next month. Thats what my doc is telling me, that sometimes it clears things out just enough to let the swimmers through! Thanks for the encouragement. Of course Im not out until the fat AF sings but she is due in about 5 days. this clomid is really wacking me out, crampy, nauseous etc but apparently that is typical for a month on clomid!

ok, well, I think the sand part was what came out of me.. what had been built up for 29 years. I dont think the dye had a sand like texture.. It was as if you had been at the beach with tennis shoes on, then waited till you got home to dump your beach sand in the toilet. there was obvious residue in the toilet!! it was crazy!! I agree with your Dr, I think it clears things out just enough to help the sperm get where they are trying to get!! Good luck this month and if not, Better luck after your HSG!!:thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

runnergrl said:


> kanicky73 said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone! You guys always know how to make me feel better. Just anxious for life to get back to normal.
> 
> So i am 10 dpo and me being the poas addict that i am, in true fashion i tested but didnt use fmu and got a bfn. So i think i am out again this month. I sure wish one of you lovely ladies on here could tell me if youve ever taken clomid before and had all this crazy cramping! Its unreal!! Started a couple days ago and no sign of it letting up! Very weird. Anyhoo i think i may do the dye test, anyone do that??? Does it hurt?? Tell me all about it!
> 
> i did it!! It did hurt, but it wasnt nearly as bad asi thought it was gonna be. I was scared to death. Just take some advil or tylenol before hand, and it will be a piece of cake. The weird thing about mine was that immediatly afterwards (as in the same day) when ever i went pee, there was this silt like material that came out with my pee. It was almost as if i had poured sand out into the toilet with my pee... Very weird. Anyway, they very next month, i got my bfp with my son:cloud9: He is now 20 months old:thumbup:Click to expand...

o thanks runnergrl for commenting and helping out!!!


----------



## MamaTex

jabish: Best of luck to you. You can do everything required but nature will take its course. I am hoping it takes its course in a positive way for you!!! I have heard of Preseed but have not tried it out yet. 

bamagurl: I am not sure what your financial situation is, but if the providers you are seeing will not allow you to get a scan, perhaps you can get authorization from your doctor to have a scan at a private facility. I hope you are able to get one in a little sooner!!!

carlywarly: I like your positive attitude. I was so afraid of what I would go through when I first got pregnant and was scared to death of labor, but now I wish to face it all!! My biggest fear was doing #2 during labor. Now I realize that much worse can happen besides having to go to the bathroom. Ah well...

AFM: Over the weekend I started couching. By Sunday the cough was more pronounced and I had an itchy throat. I have been downing apple juice and water. I also took it easy today. I woke up more tired than normal and proceeded to rest for most of the day. By the afternoon I felt better so I decided to go on a walk. Bad idea I guess because at the end of it, I felt drained and sickly. I laid down and after an hour, felt better. I think that was my body's way of telling me it wants to stay inside and rest to get better. All I was trying to do was get some physical activity in for the day.

It has been about 3 weeks and 5 days since I stopped bleeding and almost 40 days since the beginning of the MC. No sign of AF still. Really starting to wonder what is going on and if I will have to be one of those women who will need an extra hand to get her cycle started again.


----------



## runnergrl

MamaTex said:


> It has been about 3 weeks and 5 days since I stopped bleeding and almost 40 days since the beginning of the MC. No sign of AF still. Really starting to wonder what is going on and if I will have to be one of those women who will need an extra hand to get her cycle started again.

I would say you are still very normal. I bled for over 6 weeks and ended up needing a D&C after that since my numbers were dropping too slowly. Its a good thing i got one because my Dr said she got a fairly good sized piece of substance that was clearly stuck to my uterine wall and she doubted it would have pulled away on its own.. I know that's hard to hear...its hard to say! my baby was really trying to stick around! :cry: It just wasn't meant to be!

I dont know how far along you were or what your HCG numbers are, but if they arent at 0, you wont ovulate... and you probably wont have a period until you ovulate.. hope it all happens soon for you sweetie, I know how hard this is!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow...I really gotta stop this MIA stuff hahaha

I did read what everyone wrote, but prego brain has taken over and I am super distracted by Xander aerobics. 

Hi to all the new ladies!!! Dust to all the TTCers!!!! 

And to my prego girls, how are we all doing??


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I gotta stop MIA too!

Hey to everyone...guess whose computer was just set up? :D


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Sweetz, I gotta stop MIA too!
> 
> Hey to everyone...guess whose computer was just set up? :D

yayy!! good to see u again.. me out of MIA status as well :happydance:
What cycle day are u on :flower:


----------



## Storked

shefali83 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I gotta stop MIA too!
> 
> Hey to everyone...guess whose computer was just set up? :D
> 
> yayy!! good to see u again.. me out of MIA status as well :happydance:
> What cycle day are u on :flower:Click to expand...

Good to see you honey :hugs: :kiss:

CD 27. Where are you at? :D


----------



## shefali83

MamaTex said:


> jabish: Best of luck to you. You can do everything required but nature will take its course. I am hoping it takes its course in a positive way for you!!! I have heard of Preseed but have not tried it out yet.
> 
> bamagurl: I am not sure what your financial situation is, but if the providers you are seeing will not allow you to get a scan, perhaps you can get authorization from your doctor to have a scan at a private facility. I hope you are able to get one in a little sooner!!!
> 
> carlywarly: I like your positive attitude. I was so afraid of what I would go through when I first got pregnant and was scared to death of labor, but now I wish to face it all!! My biggest fear was doing #2 during labor. Now I realize that much worse can happen besides having to go to the bathroom. Ah well...
> 
> AFM: Over the weekend I started couching. By Sunday the cough was more pronounced and I had an itchy throat. I have been downing apple juice and water. I also took it easy today. I woke up more tired than normal and proceeded to rest for most of the day. By the afternoon I felt better so I decided to go on a walk. Bad idea I guess because at the end of it, I felt drained and sickly. I laid down and after an hour, felt better. I think that was my body's way of telling me it wants to stay inside and rest to get better. All I was trying to do was get some physical activity in for the day.
> 
> It has been about 3 weeks and 5 days since I stopped bleeding and almost 40 days since the beginning of the MC. No sign of AF still. Really starting to wonder what is going on and if I will have to be one of those women who will need an extra hand to get her cycle started again.

Did you have an ultrasound done after the MC. i was asked to have one around 2 weeks after the MC so check if everything is clear inside and what time af is expected. just a rough idea though but that helped..


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi to everyone!

Welcome back Sweetz, Storked, and Shefali!


----------



## shefali83

kanicky73 said:


> Thanks everyone! You guys always know how to make me feel better. Just anxious for life to get back to normal.
> 
> so I am 10 dpo and me being the poas addict that I am, in true fashion I tested but didnt use FMU and got a BFN. So I think I am out again this month. I sure wish one of you lovely ladies on here could tell me if youve ever taken clomid before and had all this crazy cramping! Its UNREAL!! Started a couple days ago and no sign of it letting up! very weird. Anyhoo I think I may do the dye test, anyone do that??? Does it hurt?? tell me all about it!

My cycle buddy :hugs: how are you.. missed you.. 
well we arent cycle buddies now sadly lol .. i had a chemical which messed up my cycle in sept. so i dont even know which dpo i am now. i am in the tww for sure :wacko: if you know charting plz have a look at my chart below. i didnt temp this cycle. had 6 days of positive opks :shrug:
I got a faint bfp at 12 dpo i think in sept which turned a negative by 14 dpo.. dont lose hope at 10dpo. its very early. i always test with ICs but never got a bfp(very faint) before 12 dpo. i dont why i still am a poas addict.. lol
I just know that clomid has lot of side effects especially cramping :growlmad:


----------



## Storked

meggiemay93 said:


> Hi to everyone!
> 
> Welcome back Sweetz, Storked, and Shefali!

Howdy meggiemay! :flower:


----------



## shefali83

meggiemay93 said:


> Hi to everyone!
> 
> Welcome back Sweetz, Storked, and Shefali!

thank you :flower::flower:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I gotta stop MIA too!
> 
> Hey to everyone...guess whose computer was just set up? :D
> 
> yayy!! good to see u again.. me out of MIA status as well :happydance:
> What cycle day are u on :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see you honey :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> CD 27. Where are you at? :DClick to expand...

CD 19 thats all i know :coffee:

:flower: how have u been :)


----------



## shefali83

carlywarly said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> CarlyWarly: i am not the brightest person as you will see, but i when you say taking Donations, will you elaborate more on that for me, or am i having a prego moment, where my baby is sucking my brain juice..? And have you "O" yet, bc i know im a day late at responding.
> 
> No worries hun :) It's unheard of if you aren't familiar with such things. I am in a same sex partnership and we have a donation every cycle (AI method). I think I got my +OPK today...but tis confusing me somewhat hehe...hoping for ovulation tomorrow or the day after as I had my donation this morning :)
> 
> Soooo cute about the bump -YAY :flower:Click to expand...

:happydance: yay we are AI buddies.. we are also doing AI this cycle. i had a bartholin cyst surgery so havent healed yet hence no :sex: for sometime.. why dont you post the OPK pic :) are you planning more donations?


----------



## Storked

shefali83 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I gotta stop MIA too!
> 
> Hey to everyone...guess whose computer was just set up? :D
> 
> yayy!! good to see u again.. me out of MIA status as well :happydance:
> What cycle day are u on :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see you honey :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> CD 27. Where are you at? :DClick to expand...
> 
> CD 19 thats all i know :coffee:
> 
> :flower: how have u been :)Click to expand...

:haha: you sound as certain as me! My last cycle was only 26 days so no idea when to test anymore!

I am tired. We had a lot of crap to haul up a lot of stairs :/ But I love our apartment! Our kitty is adjusting too. How are you honey? :flower:


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Mackjess: I too worried about my overweight problem when TTC, so i did cut back and did excercise which i think always helps in getting a BFP. I think thats a great idea. And dont worry to much ab the overweight, all my friends and family are overly overweight and they seem to always fall prego easily...:shrug: But everyone is different. Hey and it only takes one time to BD to get preggo!
> 
> BaybeeEm: Yayyy welcome bk, i soo missed you. And our baby is doing great so far Thank God. And you're 10wks,wowsers...youre going to be 12wks on Thanksgiving wk, how exciting. And i understand the reservations of telling too many people until youre ready, i did the same thing, some people still dont know ab me and or figuring it out still w/o me telling. And that bloat is def the baby, its because of the baby so its the baby. And i can understand not wanting to google too much bc of others bad situations, i often had a problem with that but i had to realize that their situation is not my situation. And i just stay away from googling too much on other topics bc of the randomness of all the info on bad pregnancies. One time in my earlly pregnancy iw as worried ab m/c now that i dont let googling bother me, now people i know are mentioning their or other people expreiences of stillbirth :wacko: It never ends seem like, all i do is count my days until my baby boy is here and pray and have trust and faith in God im sure thats all we can ever do when we experienced lost. Sorry i rambled on alot. Im always praying for ya my BNB Bestie!
> 
> Shefali: Im not to much help on the charting, but i sure hope someone can help you out with that. Sorry youre not feeling to hopeful, but i do hope its the complete opposite, that you have it! Not sure about your "O", although your obgyn is correct, bc those opks never worked for me in my experience but my FX for you.
> 
> Meggiemay: Hi ma'am, sorry youre not feeling in the game, im hugging you virtually, bc i wish there is something i could do to make you feel better, but def dont give up, we all often feel like that, esp. when you a TTCAL lady, we're a bit more pressured bc we really want what we loss, and to have to start again gets frustrating and depressing, but it will happen, you have to believe that for yourself. Youre not out until you reach 100 years old, since the old 94 year old man had a baby he set a new record. so head up chin up and think positive.
> 
> Bamagurl: Its time for guessing the gender already?!! I hope you get what you want! You already have a girl right? And Sending you :hugs: for today on your angel baby delivery day anniversary. It is a bit wierd, mine was on my DH deceased father Birthday but he/she didnt make but to be blessed to get another chance is a blessing in itself. I hope your day goes smoothly.
> 
> Lpjkp: where do i start......Congrats on being Superwoman with handling school and m/s bc of your pregnancy, i just started mine and i def need an energy booster. My FX that you complete yours as well. Im sorry that you feel as if you cant contribute to the thread anymore bc you're a "old hen", which will make me a "cooked hen" :haha:, i understand if youre busy, but we all have advice and stories to tell. youre expecting so you have alot more advice to give to our women who are TTC and a beautiful story. But i understand if you dont want to be a part of our awesome thread and of course i am always rooting for you and your take home baby. take care of yourself and your rainbow baby, i def enjoyed you here ever since the beginning when you joined. Good luck on your schooling and i hope we get to hear what youre having in due time. :hugs:
> 
> Any of the Prego ladies or TTC ladies thinking ab getting a fetal doppler or already have one???
> 
> AFM: This morning woke up feeling not so into it. Have so much to do.... grrrr..and soo little time....grrrrr :wacko: Where do i even start...i think i need to change my diet bc im feeling very tiresome. O well Good day ladies.

:hugs: its weird once my opk turns positive it takes days to go negative. i guess temping is the only way now.. chemicals and mcs really mess u up.. one more tension of tracking the cycles as if ttc wasnt enough :growlmad:


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I gotta stop MIA too!
> 
> Hey to everyone...guess whose computer was just set up? :D
> 
> yayy!! good to see u again.. me out of MIA status as well :happydance:
> What cycle day are u on :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see you honey :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> CD 27. Where are you at? :DClick to expand...
> 
> CD 19 thats all i know :coffee:
> 
> :flower: how have u been :)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you sound as certain as me! My last cycle was only 26 days so no idea when to test anymore!
> 
> I am tired. We had a lot of crap to haul up a lot of stairs :/ But I love our apartment! Our kitty is adjusting too. How are you honey? :flower:Click to expand...

lol.. coz of my chemical in sept i had a 29 day cycle. normally my cycles are 26 days so i dont know if i am back to normal or not. 
i think you should test :D 

thats great..post some pics of you apartment if you can. wanna see your kitty as well!!

I am doing ok. not properly healed so sometimes i do end up spotting a lil bit from my operated area. pain is there but manageable .. Thank god for AI coz i cannot imagine not being able to ttc.. :nope:


----------



## Storked

shefali83 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I gotta stop MIA too!
> 
> Hey to everyone...guess whose computer was just set up? :D
> 
> yayy!! good to see u again.. me out of MIA status as well :happydance:
> What cycle day are u on :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see you honey :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> CD 27. Where are you at? :DClick to expand...
> 
> CD 19 thats all i know :coffee:
> 
> :flower: how have u been :)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you sound as certain as me! My last cycle was only 26 days so no idea when to test anymore!
> 
> I am tired. We had a lot of crap to haul up a lot of stairs :/ But I love our apartment! Our kitty is adjusting too. How are you honey? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. coz of my chemical in sept i had a 29 day cycle. normally my cycles are 26 days so i dont know if i am back to normal or not.
> i think you should test :D
> 
> thats great..post some pics of you apartment if you can. wanna see your kitty as well!!
> 
> I am doing ok. not properly healed so sometimes i do end up spotting a lil bit from my operated area. pain is there but manageable .. Thank god for AI coz i cannot imagine not being able to ttc.. :nope:Click to expand...

No testing for me! I would rather wait around for AF than waste a precious test :blush:
The apartment looks like this https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E8F15A10-BAB4-47B2-8288-0783D1060D10-913-0000013CE76F9C6D.jpg only now I have emptied the stupid, last-ditch-packing trash bags and the place is littered with the boxes. Gah. But every day it is closer to being clean! At least the laundry is done now that I have a washer and dryer...and I have a beautiful ice maker that I use all the time :happydance:

Now dear, do I recall correctly that you were going to do...not an IUI but something similiar? Sorry about the chemical honey :hugs: I would tell you that the silver lining is that you got pregnant but it seems so stupid to say: I have a friend who prayed to God that she wouldn't get pregnant again unless her baby was sticky because otherwise was too heartbreaking. And after a few years she got that BFP and made it to second tri. 
Your rainbow is coming for you honey :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Jabish,

please try not to worry :hugs: easier said than done I know!

I don't get any ewcm at all whatsoever even with max dose evening primrose oil I've also tried the cough mixture thing too. I gave up on all of that! The last time I conceived and this time I didn't use any epo either.... even if it's not visible to our eyes doesn't mean it's not there, we could just create a small amount that sits in our cervix it only takes a little bit for the little fellas to get through.... good luck!! xx


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I gotta stop MIA too!
> 
> Hey to everyone...guess whose computer was just set up? :D
> 
> yayy!! good to see u again.. me out of MIA status as well :happydance:
> What cycle day are u on :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see you honey :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> CD 27. Where are you at? :DClick to expand...
> 
> CD 19 thats all i know :coffee:
> 
> :flower: how have u been :)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you sound as certain as me! My last cycle was only 26 days so no idea when to test anymore!
> 
> I am tired. We had a lot of crap to haul up a lot of stairs :/ But I love our apartment! Our kitty is adjusting too. How are you honey? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. coz of my chemical in sept i had a 29 day cycle. normally my cycles are 26 days so i dont know if i am back to normal or not.
> i think you should test :D
> 
> thats great..post some pics of you apartment if you can. wanna see your kitty as well!!
> 
> I am doing ok. not properly healed so sometimes i do end up spotting a lil bit from my operated area. pain is there but manageable .. Thank god for AI coz i cannot imagine not being able to ttc.. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> No testing for me! I would rather wait around for AF than waste a precious test :blush:
> The apartment looks like this https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E8F15A10-BAB4-47B2-8288-0783D1060D10-913-0000013CE76F9C6D.jpg only now I have emptied the stupid, last-ditch-packing trash bags and the place is littered with the boxes. Gah. But every day it is closer to being clean! At least the laundry is done now that I have a washer and dryer...and I have a beautiful ice maker that I use all the time :happydance:
> 
> Now dear, do I recall correctly that you were going to do...not an IUI but something similiar? Sorry about the chemical honey :hugs: I would tell you that the silver lining is that you got pregnant but it seems so stupid to say: I have a friend who prayed to God that she wouldn't get pregnant again unless her baby was sticky because otherwise was too heartbreaking. And after a few years she got that BFP and made it to second tri.
> Your rainbow is coming for you honey :hugs:Click to expand...

wow! so much work to do..lol your apartment looks very cozy though..love the feel of it :thumbup:
i am so waiting for my sticky now.. enough of losses now :nope:

Good you arent testing. i like that. i have wasted too many tests coz of it and the squinting actually gave me headaches.. 
I am doing home inseminations called IVI(intra-vaginal inseminations). Dh finishes in a cup(tmi) and with the help of syringe i put the swimmers in me .


----------



## nevergivingup

STORK: WELCOME BACK!!!!! ::happydance: So glad to see you posting!!! And glad to see you're "almost" done. I love the brightness of your new home! I was just ab to head out to the airport to head to Texas to help you unpack Bc you were MIA too long for me, but now I can save my $ !!

Shefali: IVI, wow I never heard of any of these other options of concieving until I entered BNB world. I'm glad you're still able to TTC. 

Hi :hi: to everyone else!!

AFM: Nothing really to report...Today I am 23wks!! And was awoken by my baby boy kicking and punching me! He must've knew today was another milestone too. Have A great Day ladies!!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> STORK: WELCOME BACK!!!!! ::happydance: So glad to see you posting!!! And glad to see you're "almost" done. I love the brightness of your new home! I was just ab to head out to the airport to head to Texas to help you unpack Bc you were MIA too long for me, but now I can save my $ !!
> 
> Shefali: IVI, wow I never heard of any of these other options of concieving until I entered BNB world. I'm glad you're still able to TTC.
> 
> Hi :hi: to everyone else!!
> 
> AFM: Nothing really to report...Today I am 23wks!! And was awoken by my baby boy kicking and punching me! He must've knew today was another milestone too. Have A great Day ladies!!

WOW :happydance::happydance: congrats on reaching another milestone! so happy for you... :kiss:


----------



## bamagurl

Wow 23 weeks! YAY congrats never! That is wonderful! So excited for you! :wohoo:


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS Shefali!! Im so ready for you to be here, With your persistence I'm sure you will get that BFP soon..and I can't wait to do my :happydance: for ya!!!

Thanks BamaGurl: it really feels good but I know the reward will come at the end! HEY YOU'RE 13wks, 2nd Tri..... where did the time go, you were just here announcing your BFP!!! Soon you will be hearing the gas like sounds of the babe kicking!!!


----------



## shefali83

nevergivingup said:


> THANKS Shefali!! Im so ready for you to be here, With your persistence I'm sure you will get that BFP soon..and I can't wait to do my :happydance: for ya!!!
> 
> Thanks BamaGurl: it really feels good but I know the reward will come at the end! HEY YOU'RE 13wks, 2nd Tri..... where did the time go, you were just here announcing your BFP!!! Soon you will be hearing the gas like sounds of the babe kicking!!!

aww thanks soo much sweetie.. really need these positive vibes ..thanks a ton :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shefali83

Garfie: I see you :D
Hi :hi:


----------



## bamagurl

I know! It is going by somewhat fast! I am so anxious for all these lovely ladies to join us! I just know there are :bfp: around the corner! :dust: :dust: :dust: to all you ladies ttc!


----------



## meggiemay93

Never Congrats on making it to 23 weeks!!!! :happydance:

Bamagurl Congrats making it to 13 weeks!!!! :happydance:

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Storked

Shefali, not to sound like a dork but the IVI sounds way better than actual sex hehe. TTC really makes sex a lot less fun :D
I will take pictures of the place when it is nice and neat&#8230;if that will ever happen!
And I keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers for those rainbows to arrive :hugs:

Never, I missed you lady! Your sweet boy is moving around to let you know that he is closer every day to running out of womb ;)

Hi Bama! :)

Howdy to you meggiemay! :)

If I am slow to reply for a bit today it is because my husband is dragging me to the beach to catch fish for our tank. I would much rather stay home ugh lol


----------



## bamagurl

Hi storked!!! How are you lady?!?! Missed seeing you popping in :) 

Going to the beach for fish sounds like super fun!!!


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> It has been about 3 weeks and 5 days since I stopped bleeding and almost 40 days since the beginning of the MC. No sign of AF still. Really starting to wonder what is going on and if I will have to be one of those women who will need an extra hand to get her cycle started again.
> 
> I would say you are still very normal. I bled for over 6 weeks and ended up needing a D&C after that since my numbers were dropping too slowly. Its a good thing i got one because my Dr said she got a fairly good sized piece of substance that was clearly stuck to my uterine wall and she doubted it would have pulled away on its own.. I know that's hard to hear...its hard to say! my baby was really trying to stick around! :cry: It just wasn't meant to be!
> 
> I dont know how far along you were or what your HCG numbers are, but if they arent at 0, you wont ovulate... and you probably wont have a period until you ovulate.. hope it all happens soon for you sweetie, I know how hard this is!!!!!!!!!! :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks!! :) I wasn't very far along when I miscasrried. I reckon the baby stopped growing at 4 or 5 weeks. I decied to have a natural miscarriage. I started bleeding 9/28 and bled through 10/9. When I went in for a follow up appointment on 10/10 I was still showing pregnant from HCG in my system through blood, but not urine. 

shefali: I had an US then and the OB GYN saw nothing was inside my uterus. On 10/17 I went in for another appointment. I found out a few days later that on that appointment they were able to confirm my HCG had reached 0 by then. I was showing a negative result from urine and blood tests. I am trying to just be patient, but it is difficult.


----------



## MamaTex

Storked said:


> The apartment looks like this https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E8F15A10-BAB4-47B2-8288-0783D1060D10-913-0000013CE76F9C6D.jpg only now I have emptied the stupid, last-ditch-packing trash bags and the place is littered with the boxes. Gah. But every day it is closer to being clean! At least the laundry is done now that I have a washer and dryer...and I have a beautiful ice maker that I use all the time :happydance:

I call unpacking woman's work because my husband will help move all the heavy stuff then leave me to do the unpacking :dohh: Oh well!! We moved to our new place in July and I just now am getting stuff out of crates from CVS we used to transport a lot of things!! Glad you are on your way to being moved in!! :)


----------



## mackjess

Good morning everyone! Or hello to whatever time it is where you are :) :)

Thanks never. The losing weight has always been something I've struggled with, but after the M/C I started eating very healthy and exercising and lost 10lbs (body fat measuring shows 7lbs of that is actual body fat). Woo woot. Nothing like this giving me the kick in the pants I need to get my butt in gear. I've been trying to lose 10lbs for so long that now I need to lose 30!! LOL. I don't really think weight was a factor in the m/c, but I will feel much better with my next BFP that I worked hard to rule that out. And I'm 35, which I agree is a great age, if I am able to have a healthy baby I want to follow right up with a sibling. I need to stay in shape!!

Congrats to sweetz and never and everyone for doing great with their sticky beans. Continued thoughts and prayers for the little ones, and for everyone TTC!


----------



## shefali83

Storked said:


> Shefali, not to sound like a dork but the IVI sounds way better than actual sex hehe. TTC really makes sex a lot less fun :D
> I will take pictures of the place when it is nice and neatif that will ever happen!
> And I keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers for those rainbows to arrive :hugs:
> 
> Never, I missed you lady! Your sweet boy is moving around to let you know that he is closer every day to running out of womb ;)
> 
> Hi Bama! :)
> 
> Howdy to you meggiemay! :)
> 
> If I am slow to reply for a bit today it is because my husband is dragging me to the beach to catch fish for our tank. I would much rather stay home ugh lol

:haha: i secretly agree with you.. IVI is a welcome relief from the ttc/bd pressure :dohh:

Beach sounds awesome to me :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Shefali - when you get your next BFP, do you get all the credit for it since you got yourself prego? hehe, jk. GL to you, and I hoped the surgery helps so you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## shefali83

mackjess said:


> Shefali - when you get your next BFP, do you get all the credit for it since you got yourself prego? hehe, jk. GL to you, and I hoped the surgery helps so you get your BFP soon!!

LOL only if i could produce the swimmers as well .. how cool would that be :winkwink: :haha::haha:

The surgery wasnt related to ttc. i had a bartholin cyst surgery.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Shefali - rumbled :rofl: I am trying to keep up but this thread moves so fast and my lil old leggies can't keep up:haha:

Sorry although the children are back I know have 3 rounds of Avon to look after - 3 different areas so a lot of walking for me:wacko: 

Never - I am not bad at my avon but I always want more orders thats why I go further for it:haha: Congrats on reaching 23 weeks:happydance:

Bama - :happydance: congrats on reaching 13 weeks :flower:

Storked - Hi hun glad you're back and so pleased you are moved in - remember if you don't need it chuck it - no more hoarding:winkwink:

AFM - Apart from being busy and trying to keep the boys in line, making sure homework is done etc I am on 6DPO now don't be cross but I've already started to test as yesterday ff said I was further and now I'm back a few days:growlmad:

For those that know me most cycles I don't get a chance to test so this one I am not going to stop testing until either she comes or I get a BFP - let's hope the dream I had about my dad last month telling me everything will be fine by Christmas does indeed come true:happydance:

:hugs: to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## jabish

BeautifulD said:


> Jabish,
> 
> please try not to worry :hugs: easier said than done I know!
> 
> I don't get any ewcm at all whatsoever even with max dose evening primrose oil I've also tried the cough mixture thing too. I gave up on all of that! The last time I conceived and this time I didn't use any epo either.... even if it's not visible to our eyes doesn't mean it's not there, we could just create a small amount that sits in our cervix it only takes a little bit for the little fellas to get through.... good luck!! xx

Thanx so much...i needed to hear that cause I start to get nervous about every little thing...i read to much on the net and it scares me. :)


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi everyone after reading everything since I was on here this morning so many new things have been added i've forgotten which ones I was gonna write to!

Praying for BFP's all around! And praying beans stick for those with BFP's already!


----------



## mackjess

:dust:Happy testing Garfie!!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey everyone new and old I hope everyone is doing well and lots of babydust to all you ladies waiting for their rainbow babies:thumbup:!

Storked: Welcome back!:hugs: I really missed your posts hehe. Hope the unpacking is going well. I'll be unpacking myself in a few weeks hopefully fx. 

Runnergrl: Hows it goin? What day are u on? Do u have any symptoms?

Garfie: fx, babydust and praying for your bfp!

AFM: I'm on cd10 with some red tinged ewcm a couple hours ago. Been eating grapefruit for I think a week and just started drinking green tea on Sunday. I've been noticing more ew like cm for a day or two. Did anyone else have blood tinged egg white mucus before ovulating? I should ovulate in the next 4 days. 
Well we just found out that we should be moving into our house on the 21st a day before thanksgiving(was a little bummed out about that). But than I got to thinking that's more than a lot of people on the east coast and I should be thankful that we get to move into a house at all. So I'm very thankful to my God and savior for all His mercies! Lets see I had a dream a couple days ago that I was pregnant, than I had the baby and I was breast feeding, and I than dreamed that either my mom or my little brother(who is 30 in a couple of months) was watching my baby and they misplaced him/her. The best and the worst dream I've had in a long time.


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: leather! I had a pregnancy dream last night too. I am 9dpo and m contemplating testing tomorrow but not sure if I will or not.. some symptoms..low cramps, lots of peeing, and sore boobs off and on.. I guess we will see! Please say a prayer for me! I want this and need this so bad!


----------



## Leather3280

Totally praying for you runnergrl! Fx and lots of babydust! Flowing right to you.


----------



## Storked

Hi bama, I think I am PMSy. How are you feeling? :D oh and the beach was fun but so tiring!

Howdy to mamatex! :flower: and you are SO right- I have been left to unpack. Yeesh! I see you live in Houston- I just moved to Kingwood :D how do you like where you live?

Howdy to mackjess and nice to meet you :flower:

Shefali&#8230;sssh don&#8217;t let your DH hear you giggling maniacally over IVI ;)

Fiona, I have everything crossed for you! Poo on FF setting you back :growlmad:

Howdy to jabish as well :flower:

Meggiemay, it can be hard to keep up hehe!

Leather, are you moving? Yippee! It is such a pain but new places/homes are exciting too!
I haven&#8217;t had the reddish CM before O, only after. Sorry honey!

Runner, prayers are coming from me!

I love all the new faces! And reconnecting with the old ones :hugs:

AFM: think AF is coming soon. All the old symptoms. I was due on the 15th and won't have a BFP. Trying not to freak. I need to see the doctor tomorrow to treat a UTI. Can a regular doctor check me out for fertility stuff too? I became pregnant immediately when I first tried and nothing since my loss and it has me scared.


----------



## meggiemay93

Leather I can't help with the blood tinge thing, but i'm praying this is your month for BFP! That is a great way to think of your move!

Runnergurl Praying very hard you get your BFP!!!! 

Storked Sorry about your AF possibly coming. If it does come, try again next month! Praying for you!


----------



## Leather3280

I'm very disappointed that Obama got another 4 yrs to mess up the country but I got to remember that God is in control no matter what happens and I know that God can change even the hardest of hearts. So we need to pray for him and believe that God has everything in his control.


----------



## HisGrace

wow


----------



## runnergrl

:cry: bfn


----------



## Leather3280

Hey runnergrl don't get stressed its only cd10 today right so still probably to early. Please cheer up and I'm praying for you. It'll happen :)


----------



## garfie

Runnergirl - BIG:hugs: BFN for me to - but chart still looking okay:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## meggiemay93

Leather3280 said:


> I'm very disappointed that Obama got another 4 yrs to mess up the country but I got to remember that God is in control no matter what happens and I know that God can change even the hardest of hearts. So we need to pray for him and believe that God has everything in his control.

Praying right along with you Leather!


----------



## meggiemay93

runnergrl said:


> :cry: bfn




garfie said:


> Runnergirl - BIG:hugs: BFN for me to - but chart still looking okay:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Don't give up yet! Praying for you both to get BFP's! 

Garfie what dpo are you?


----------



## garfie

Meggie - I'm only 7DPO - but already got an 18 day cycle which is good for me:happydance:

Storked - hope the witch is still keeping away:flower: how did you get on at the docs

Leather - When are you moving hun - it can be so stressful (ask Stork) but so rewarding - I remember when I finally moved in after 74 days in a caravan with 2 kids, 2 dogs and a hamster :haha: I didn't care about the mess:haha:

Runnergirl - I had a BFN 10DPO:cry: and then a BFP 11DPO:happydance: so don't give up hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

yeah, I still do have hope actually. I actually feel very pregnant indeed. I am going to wait a few days and test again..


----------



## mackjess

Runner - I like to check out this chart a lot. It gives me hope since there is still a large number of false negatives, even at 14 DPO! (all the results shown are for women who were prego) and at 10 DP0 1,250 women out of almost 4,000 still had BFNs!! Fingers and everything else still crossed for you, all of your symptoms sound promising.

I check it out every now and then to keep myself from stressing too much.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10


----------



## MamaTex

Storked: I live right outside the Loop near 59. I like living near downtown, as I used to live out near Spring! Houston is a city of hustle and bustle, but lived here all my life so I can't see calling anywhere else home for too long!

Afm: Looks like AF finally showed. I doubt it is implantation bleeding. No idea how this AF will be, but I don't care b/c this means the start of a new chapter! I normally hate periods but am in the mood to have a party in honor of AF returning, just this once lol


----------



## meggiemay93

MamaTex said:


> Storked: I live right outside the Loop near 59. I like living near downtown, as I used to live out near Spring! Houston is a city of hustle and bustle, but lived here all my life so I can't see calling anywhere else home for too long!
> 
> Afm: Looks like AF finally showed. I doubt it is implantation bleeding. No idea how this AF will be, but I don't care b/c this means the start of a new chapter! I normally hate periods but am in the mood to have a party in honor of AF returning, just this once lol

Sorry AF got you! Next month maybe you'll have your BFP!


----------



## MamaTex

Runnergel, I have my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for you and all you other ladies :)

Meggiemay: Thanks! I was hoping to catch the egg but it's ok. At least I am back on track or hope I am at least


----------



## StarTX

MamaTex said:


> Storked: I live right outside the Loop near 59. I like living near downtown, as I used to live out near Spring! Houston is a city of hustle and bustle, but lived here all my life so I can't see calling anywhere else home for too long!
> 
> Afm: Looks like AF finally showed. I doubt it is implantation bleeding. No idea how this AF will be, but I don't care b/c this means the start of a new chapter! I normally hate periods but am in the mood to have a party in honor of AF returning, just this once lol

Im usually a lurker around here but wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm over in Sugar Land right off of 59. Nice to see all the Houstonians and Texans!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi everyone! Just got back from ultrasound for the shadow on the heart....they are not too concerned :happydance:

I figured I would jump in and post the 22 week ultrasound :)



Oh and a bit of advice for those of us who have cats...Vicks Vaporub is as, if not more, addicting to a cat as catnip :dohh: my Cleo kept me up most of the night purring, licking and rubbing all over my chest...and at one point woke up to her licking my nose :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow jus caught up! Annnnnnnndddddddd....I brain farted....*ugh* I hope y'all can forgive me for my forgetfulness...it is very irritating. I'm off all meds so my "normal" issues are going haywire...I have the attention span of a 2 year old hopped up on sugar at Disney for the first time :wacko: I'm also very tired these days. Xander is growing big and fast. Weight now is estimated at 1lb 6 oz. He moves non stop. I have finally passed the 160 mark...and it is starting to show. Gained 2.5 pounds in one week...and it is ALL baby. No weight being gained anywhere but the boobs and belly...newest craving....corn dogs and crisper fries with vinegar Mmmmmmmm lol

I hope everyone is doing well...and I think I need to try and pop in more so I don't have brainfart s as much...


----------



## mowat

Hi guys. Not sure where I fit in on this forum anymore, but you guys are my favourites, so I'm going to post here!

October was our first month TTC after a miscarriage over a year ago. In the year since my miscarriage I've had 3D&C's for retained products, then further surgery to treat Asherman's (uterine adhesions caused by D&C) when my period never returned. My last surgery was in July and I was starting to feel hopeful when I finally got a period again after more than a year. I was cleared to TTC in September, but soon afterwards I started thinking something wasn't right when my period lasted just over 1 day and I started having major cramping again. In October we did TTC, but when I ovulated I began having headaches and cramps. I emailed a surgeon I had had a phone appointment with in September, and she asked when I would be in the city next. I'm so fed up I told her I would fly down just for an appointment whether I had to pay for it myself or not. Yesterday I called her clinic and I have a tentative appointment for December 10th.

Thanks for letting me vent. It's really nice to be able to complain to a bunch of people who have gone through sort of the same types of things. Right now I don't know whether I'll ever be able to conceive again because of the damage caused by the D&Cs. I guess I can't do anything now but wait. Only another month and maybe this time I'll get an answer. I don't know what I'll do if she tells me I'll never get pregnant again---I just hope that is something I don't have to deal with.


----------



## mackjess

mowat, of course you still belong here. I'm so sorry your journey has been more difficult than most. please keep us posted and I will be praying for you.


----------



## meggiemay93

mowat said:


> Hi guys. Not sure where I fit in on this forum anymore, but you guys are my favourites, so I'm going to post here!
> 
> October was our first month TTC after a miscarriage over a year ago. In the year since my miscarriage I've had 3D&C's for retained products, then further surgery to treat Asherman's (uterine adhesions caused by D&C) when my period never returned. My last surgery was in July and I was starting to feel hopeful when I finally got a period again after more than a year. I was cleared to TTC in September, but soon afterwards I started thinking something wasn't right when my period lasted just over 1 day and I started having major cramping again. In October we did TTC, but when I ovulated I began having headaches and cramps. I emailed a surgeon I had had a phone appointment with in September, and she asked when I would be in the city next. I'm so fed up I told her I would fly down just for an appointment whether I had to pay for it myself or not. Yesterday I called her clinic and I have a tentative appointment for December 10th.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. It's really nice to be able to complain to a bunch of people who have gone through sort of the same types of things. Right now I don't know whether I'll ever be able to conceive again because of the damage caused by the D&Cs. I guess I can't do anything now but wait. Only another month and maybe this time I'll get an answer. I don't know what I'll do if she tells me I'll never get pregnant again---I just hope that is something I don't have to deal with.




Sweetz33 said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from ultrasound for the shadow on the heart....they are not too concerned :happydance:
> 
> I figured I would jump in and post the 22 week ultrasound :)
> 
> View attachment 510503
> 
> 
> Oh and a bit of advice for those of us who have cats...Vicks Vaporub is as, if not more, addicting to a cat as catnip :dohh: my Cleo kept me up most of the night purring, licking and rubbing all over my chest...and at one point woke up to her licking my nose :wacko:

Mowat I'm definitely praying that you're able to get prego again! I'm also praying you get everything taken care of!!

Sweetz Very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerlouet

Hi Everyone, I hope I fit in here! I will be testing again on the 24th or 25th November, that is the date of my next AF. I had a chemical on September 26th, got my BFP the 25th day after started bleeding :( had just hours of joy! Anyways we got right back on that horse and I thought we had caught it, I had what I thought was implant bleeding 5 days before AF was due in Oct then no AF! Although got a BFN.. Been getting more and more symptoms over the past few days and I just feel it, sometimes you just know! I have just decided to sit and wait out the witch 2 weeks to go! I will feel really silly if I am not Pg and just having a cruel cycle after the chemical... Only time will tell! Thanks for listening :) :)


----------



## jabish

Kerlouet said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope I fit in here! I will be testing again on the 24th or 25th November, that is the date of my next AF. I had a chemical on September 26th, got my BFP the 25th day after started bleeding :( had just hours of joy! Anyways we got right back on that horse and I thought we had caught it, I had what I thought was implant bleeding 5 days before AF was due in Oct then no AF! Although got a BFN.. Been getting more and more symptoms over the past few days and I just feel it, sometimes you just know! I have just decided to sit and wait out the witch 2 weeks to go! I will feel really silly if I am not Pg and just having a cruel cycle after the chemical... Only time will tell! Thanks for listening :) :)

welcome!!....I can test on the 19th and M/C on sept 12th...so were pretty close on dates...let's pray this is our month!! :flower:


----------



## Kerlouet

I'm giving in a buying a test tomorrow to do on Saturday!! Since I'm so late does it matter if I test with FMU? I'm also going to book an appointment for a blood test next week to check mt HCG levels. FX'd for everyone :) 
Also I should be O ing tomorrow, but I have no change in CM (which I always do) it's still thick and creamy white. I track my O through my monthly cycles and it's never let me down. 

Sorry for your loss Jabish


----------



## meggiemay93

Welcome Kerlouet! Sorry about your loss! I will be praying that you get a BFP on Saturday!

AFM No sign of AF yet, but if I didn't O when I thought I did she could show anytime within the next week! Which will drive me crazy! It already is driving me crazy I want to test! Must hold out one more week!!!!


----------



## Leather3280

Hey kerlouet: welcome to best thread ever we are all to support one another. Good luck and fx for you. 

Maggie: my fx for you and I hope bfp shows up next week.


----------



## MamaTex

Welcome Kerlouet. Of course you fit in!!! I see your location is Portugal!! Wow, we have a lot of wonderful women around the world in this thread!!

meggiemay92: Good luck!! Hope this is it!!

mowat: Your struggles just show how strong you are!! I say this a lot but I can't even begin to imagine how I would be coping if I have been through what you have been through. I hope you get to experience your own personal joy one day soon!!!

Sweetz33: Nice choice of craving lol. Now are you dipping the corn dogs in vingear or just cooking the fries with vinegar? lol

StarTX: Yes yes, it is so great to see other ladies form the Lonestar state!!

afm: Went in for a follow up appointment for some lab results. It turns out I am borderline diabetc. I really need to exercise more once I get to feeling better and continue to eat better. I found out I lost 7.5lbs since my last visit, but it was hard to be excited about that because I should be gaining weight from being pregnant. In the waiting room, I called my insurance plan while I wanted to ask a question about a referral. My file wasn't updated apparently and I had to go over the details of my miscarriage with this guy over the phone. After that uncomfortable call, a young woman with a newborn sat right across from me to add insult to injury so this morning hasn't been all that great. I am going to try to rest and get to feeling better. I am now in the process of counting down the days I can try to conceive again. My husband and I went out to dinner last night to celebrate the arrival of my period. I had some cheese enchiladas, which was chock full of sodium I am sure, but I figure my body can handle some good Mexican food. Back to eating better today!!


----------



## meggiemay93

MamaTex said:


> Welcome Kerlouet. Of course you fit in!!! I see your location is Portugal!! Wow, we have a lot of wonderful women around the world in this thread!!
> 
> meggiemay92: Good luck!! Hope this is it!!
> 
> mowat: Your struggles just show how strong you are!! I say this a lot but I can't even begin to imagine how I would be coping if I have been through what you have been through. I hope you get to experience your own personal joy one day soon!!!
> 
> Sweetz33: Nice choice of craving lol. Now are you dipping the corn dogs in vingear or just cooking the fries with vinegar? lol
> 
> StarTX: Yes yes, it is so great to see other ladies form the Lonestar state!!
> 
> afm: Went in for a follow up appointment for some lab results. It turns out I am borderline diabetc. I really need to exercise more once I get to feeling better and continue to eat better. I found out I lost 7.5lbs since my last visit, but it was hard to be excited about that because I should be gaining weight from being pregnant. In the waiting room, I called my insurance plan while I wanted to ask a question about a referral. My file wasn't updated apparently and I had to go over the details of my miscarriage with this guy over the phone. After that uncomfortable call, a young woman with a newborn sat right across from me to add insult to injury so this morning hasn't been all that great. I am going to try to rest and get to feeling better. I am now in the process of counting down the days I can try to conceive again. My husband and I went out to dinner last night to celebrate the arrival of my period. I had some cheese enchiladas, which was chock full of sodium I am sure, but I figure my body can handle some good Mexican food. Back to eating better today!!

Oooh I'm so sorry you've had a horrible day so far! Praying that the rest of the day and weeks go better!


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Ker....SS for your loss.

Tex...just the fries lol As for the diabetic part...I have hypoglycemia. Very low blood sugar. Diet is a HUGE part as is exercise. My mother & grandmother are both diabetic. If you need any advice or have any questions, feel free to ask me any time. You need to be careful with refined sugars and carbs if you are diabetic. I need to eat more carbs to raise mine lol Don't fret too much with the weight. Before my hypo was regulated I lost 12lbs (that was before I got pregnant and in the early part of pregnancy from sugars going wacky). I have since gotten that back PLUS 2.5 lbs so the docs are pleased. Once you get those pesky sugars where they should be, you will feel MUCH better. :)

Where are all the other ladies? Never? Lisa? She? Storked? BayBee? Everyone? lol I come back and then everyone goes MIA....I get it lol ;)

As for me...a bit more alert today as I had a good night's sleep for once. Granted I think it is bc I dosed up with robitussin, Vicks, tylenol and benadryl bc of the cold brewing...well that and locking up the cat for the night so she didn't crawl all over me. Nursery is starting to come together. Furniture is coming in a few weeks (so excited). My mom got us the full set as a baby shower gift. <3 Crib, dresser & changing table. My SIL is getting us the swing and portable crib/bassinet. This is a Godsend as without me working, funds have been tight. All the expensive items are being bought for us...Not to mention, my friends who had little boys are giving us the outgrown items. I feel so blessed right now. Also, we find out hopefully within the month, if we are able to just buy the rental house we are in. Things are starting to come together and it is epically awesome hehe


----------



## mackjess

hi tex, ker and meggie! hi sweets. your scans from the other day looked awesome. congrats. 

I'm thinking I might be working on a bfp, so I'm being anxiously quiet.


----------



## Sweetz33

:dust: Mack!!!


----------



## mackjess

oops, didn't see leather. hi leather!!

And sweetz is right, where is everybody?


----------



## Sweetz33

IDK Mack.....*sniffs pits* Nope I smell alright ROFL


----------



## runnergrl

^^WSS Mack!! FX for you!


----------



## mackjess

Now my tongue is totally white. I've been drinking nonstop and this hasn't happened before from a cold. Has this ever been a symptom for anyone else?


----------



## Sweetz33

when i have a cold or bad allergies mine does that....you are getting dehydrated. Rinse out mouth with mouthwash then water. Only drink gatorade or powerade...works every time


----------



## mackjess

thank you dear. you sound like such a mom.


----------



## Leather3280

Mack: hey there fx and babydust blowing your way from austin.


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL!!! 17 y/o SS and 10 y/o DD.....been there....done that....got the t-shirt, burned the t-shirt then cleaned up the mess haha


----------



## jabish

should I count myself out ladies....I always have sore boobs from 2 weekd before AF till about 3 days after she comes...well i am at 5 DPO and they have about stopped hurting...does this mean that I am out of the game...anyone have this happen or have any advice??///


----------



## mackjess

jabish, sometimes the first symptom women get during the tww is the absence of their normal pms symptoms. so, I'd say you are very much still in this ma'am. fx for you


----------



## nevergivingup

Leather3280 said:


> I'm very disappointed that Obama got another 4 yrs to mess up the country but I got to remember that God is in control no matter what happens and I know that God can change even the hardest of hearts. So we need to pray for him and believe that God has everything in his control.

Hi ladies, well first let me say to the above quote "POLITICS" are not necessary here. We all have different views on politics and to keep it comfortable to talk here it's better if we all keep our political views of how we feel about politics to ourselves. Thanks!!

OKAY sooo SWEETZ....Wowsers..look at that little handsome fellow!!! What a beautiful u/s and CONGRATS ON BEING 23WKS!!. Is it starting to go by alittle faster? and your family is awesome. My Dh ask me when are we going to start purchasing baby stuff....i told him we'll start when im 30wks...i hope i dont seem to crazy..

Stork: Yayyy im soo glad youre bk..and sorry ab the UTI, i had that quite often with my first 2 pregnancies and they were really aggravating, but im sure youll be fine. And dont worry ma'am your bfp is coming dont hold on to the past asking why or whats wrong with you it'll drive you mad! just know its coming!

Hopestruck: HIIIIIII, i see you commented sorry it had to be for an awful reason but im still glad to see you hanging around, cant wait to see the wedding pics!! Miss ya gurlie!

MamaTex: Congrats on AF showing, wohoo :happydance:

Hi :hi: to HisGrace...i said wow too.

Hi :hi: Garfie

Hi :hi: to BayBeeEm

Hi :hi: to Lisalee

Hi :hi: to Shefali

Hi :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: to all the ladies, Runnergrl, mowat, carlywarly,mackjess, jabish, Leather, and whoever else i may have forgotten. esp. the new ladies...welcome!!

AFM: Bc im in school i cant get on as much, i keep getting sidestraked but i dream of doing better. Anywhoo, i hope everyone day went great. READY FOR TURKEY DAY...Yummm yummm!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I wasn't planing on getting anything until later....but my mom had other plans haha


----------



## Leather3280

Sorry never will keep the politics off here from now on. 

AFM: Well let's see I am on cd12 right now I believe I have 2 more days before I "o". We have bded on Monday and Wednesday so far. Planning on bding on cd13,14,15, and maybe 16. I think I should be in the 2week wait Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Sweetz33

Never...it feels like it We are just starting to get things situated. The whole buying the house is now a definete and we are going for it. According to docs...the way he is growing, Xander will most likely be here in 3 1/2 months. EEEPPP!!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

I don't know if anyone else watches modern family, but we do and we love it. this week they had a lot of moments getting ready for the new baby, talking with the new dad about how he has to help. they also said making the baby is the easy part, the hard part is raising them and keeping them safe. for all of you that are ttc #1 like me, I hope and pray we have healthy babies and have our shot to get to the hard part. I know my dh will be an awesome dad, so I pray for my ability to give him this gift.

FX for everyone, I hope tomorrow I see new BFPs when I check the threads tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetz33

(((Mack))) awesome post


----------



## runnergrl

Mack-when are you testing?


----------



## Sakura_Saku

I guess I'm back in. Yes, I sound pretty non-committal. Nope, I don't have much hope. Nervous? Pessimistic? Absolutely. I had a missed miscarriage in July, which ended in a D&C that I now feel had been forced on me, followed by another full week in the hospital, thanks to complications from the D&C...Oh yeah, and then finding out that I have red flag signs of impending kidney disease. All in all it's been a terrible year for me, health-wise, and I'm just not sure I'm up to this again, but....My husband really wants to have a baby, so, I'm just going to go with it and hope everything works out. We'll just have to see what happens, but I no longer plan on keeping track of this or that day, date, ovulation or anything. I'm done getting myself excited for nothing. My cycle lengthened from 28 days to around 33 since the D&C, so I have no idea what that means, but it doesn't sound good. I'm 38 now, and don't know how much of a chance I still may even have left. Hoping for the best...if half-heartedly.


----------



## nevergivingup

Leather: Thanks for understanding :hugs: And yayy for the big "O" coming soon. My Fingers and toes are soooo crossed. You covered those bases now let nature and God(of course) takes its course and work his magic.

Sweetz: 3 1/2 months!!! Wowsers!! Either im counting myself wrong or time has just slowed down and added extra days to my DUe Date :shrug: I think youre doing an awesome job at being prepared this is mostly my insecurity and still in moving process. But yayy for new house. Def go for it!!!

Mackjess: i love that post. It made me and my heart smile. I so felt that same way after my 2nd m/c. All i wanted to do was give my DH a child and hope im not a reproductive failure..and im not and you will be able to give your DH his child, dont worry, he/she is coming, and im sure he/she will be most loved by people who wanted him/her more then anything, at least thats how i feel. Mackjess youre ok girlie, youre okay! And about the modern family, i soo kept telling myself i was going to watch it bc of "Al Bundy" i believe is on there, and i was hoping it was as funny as his legendary show. "MArried...with children", my favorite. '

So my DH is on the phone sleep in my ear....and i have class early in the am...so i think my bedtime has called..... :sleep::sleep:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sakura_Saku said:


> I guess I'm back in. Yes, I sound pretty non-committal. Nope, I don't have much hope. Nervous? Pessimistic? Absolutely. I had a missed miscarriage in July, which ended in a D&C that I now feel had been forced on me, followed by another full week in the hospital, thanks to complications from the D&C...Oh yeah, and then finding out that I have red flag signs of impending kidney disease. All in all it's been a terrible year for me, health-wise, and I'm just not sure I'm up to this again, but....My husband really wants to have a baby, so, I'm just going to go with it and hope everything works out. We'll just have to see what happens, but I no longer plan on keeping track of this or that day, date, ovulation or anything. I'm done getting myself excited for nothing. My cycle lengthened from 28 days to around 33 since the D&C, so I have no idea what that means, but it doesn't sound good. I'm 38 now, and don't know how much of a chance I still may even have left. Hoping for the best...if half-heartedly.

Before i hit the sacks had to respond...

Welcome first off, and sorry to hear about your m/c and the complicated d&C, its already hard enough on ya, now complications. But dont worry ma'am you have just as much a chance as anyone of us ladies in here, dont give up on yourself or lose hope. I think thats a great way to not stress ab it by not charting and checking "O", i tried it and it was wonderful for the 2 days it lasted. Its ok to feel down but remember to get back up you and your DH deserve your baby and im sure you both will get it. 38 is a Great age!

Until tommorrow ladies!


----------



## Sweetz33

nevergivingup said:


> Sweetz: 3 1/2 months!!! Wowsers!! Either im counting myself wrong or time has just slowed down and added extra days to my DUe Date :shrug: I think youre doing an awesome job at being prepared this is mostly my insecurity and still in moving process. But yayy for new house. Def go for it!!!

No Never...they moved my due date into Feb bc of wanting to do a scheduled C-section bc lil man is growing big and my history with having big children. They don't want me having another 9 pounder. They said with my health, they think it would be a bit hard on me.


----------



## mackjess

thanks everyone, and modern family is hilarious, I love it. 

runner, started testing this am. possibly saw a faint line on my internet cheapie, but I did have a fever. 

welcome sakura. 33 days doesn't seem too long to me. You are def in the right place for support and questions. these ladies are wonderful.


----------



## Kerlouet

Fingers Crossed for everyone here :) I am really hoping we all get what we are wishing for :)


----------



## runnergrl

Mack!!!!! do you have a pic? Good luck! tomorrow! Cant wait to hear your great news!!


----------



## mackjess

I have a few. if you click on my name to view other posts, it's the thread that says ' bd'ing for November BFPs' or something like that.

here's the link to the thread. another one on pg 48 of that thread but it didn't show in the pic much.
sry I can't repost bc they are saved on my desktop pc

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/1289509-bding-my-butt-off-whose-november-46.html


----------



## meggiemay93

Well just a quick post before I go to bed. 

Welcome Sakura sorry about your loss!

Mackjess Great post!!

Hello to everyone else! 

AFM I'm out for this month. :witch: showed up. Good luck to everyone else for BFP's!


----------



## mackjess

thank you meggie. And thank you so much for praying for me and thinking of me. never met anybody on here but this thread means a lot to me. sorry af got you, and I saw a post about your bloodwork and ovulation. Are they going to follow up on that? I hope you have answers soon.


----------



## mackjess

runnergrl said:


> Mack!!!!! do you have a pic? Good luck! tomorrow! Cant wait to hear your great news!!

I tested again this morning and got a very good positive on my frer. I can't post pics yet from my phone but will as soon as everything in my house wakes up and I can get to the pc. It's going to be a long 3 hour wait till I can call into the doctor to get bloodwork. My ob suspects my last one was chemical or there was some kind of hormonal imbalance from the beginning because of how my test results looked during my mc. I'm very scared and praying my butt off. hopefully I just need progesterone or something simple to support this little bean. trying not to get too excited or worry too much. And I haven't told dh, he's a man and doesn't think a test is positive if it doesn't match the control line.:shrug:


----------



## runnergrl

Yay! :wohoo: :happydance: SO excited for you!!!!!

That's so funny about your husband! Mine is the same way!!!


----------



## mackjess

Here is today's FRER. It's definitely a big change from yesterday, and the line really has a lot of pink in person.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=511463&d=1352468331


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Congrats Mackjess that's a deff BFP :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats! That is a :bfp:!!!


----------



## mackjess

thanks. after my last bfp it was only about 36 hours before my mc started, so I'm not excited yet. Not too scared either. more of a 'well let's see what happens' attitude and trying my best to think positive.


----------



## mackjess

praying praying praying that the baby aspirin, prenatal, fish oil with dhea, weight loss, cutting back on advil, caffeine, and booze will make this bean stick. 1 more hour till I can call my ob.


----------



## runnergrl

I'm so happy for you Mack!!


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats mackess. Thinking of you :)


----------



## carlywarly

mackjess said:


> Here is today's FRER. It's definitely a big change from yesterday, and the line really has a lot of pink in person.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=511463&d=1352468331

Wow Mackjess!!! Excellent line on FRER!! Huge congrats girly...and loos like you wont have to go mad at yourself for not falling straight away!! Hahaha...woweeee!! :happydance: H&H 9 to you xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

mackjess said:


> thank you meggie. And thank you so much for praying for me and thinking of me. never met anybody on here but this thread means a lot to me. sorry af got you, and I saw a post about your bloodwork and ovulation. Are they going to follow up on that? I hope you have answers soon.

I had blood work done back in March I think, and they didn't find anything. I haven't been to the dr. since probably would be a good idea to go, but i'm still trying to pay off the bills from both the emergency visits and ambulance rides. So i'm trying to figure things out on my own.



mackjess said:


> Here is today's FRER. It's definitely a big change from yesterday, and the line really has a lot of pink in person.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=511463&d=1352468331

I definitely see a BFP line!!!!!! I'll be praying that this one sticks!!!


----------



## mackjess

I don't know exactly what everyone is trying, but I cannot recommend OPKs enough. I had a two calculators where you put in the dates your periods start and cycle length and it said what days you most likely ovulated. They both had slightly different dates and they were both very wrong. I didn't get a positive opk until about 3 days after what the tickers had. Apparently I have a short luteal phase. I work random shifts and hours so temping to confirm ovulation would have been difficult for me.


----------



## runnergrl

Did you use the smiley face ones? When did you DTD? (In relation to your OPK's?)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Im pregnant!


----------



## BeautifulD

congratulations!!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## mackjess

I used internet cheapies for the opk and SMEP.


----------



## runnergrl

ColorMeFamous said:


> Im pregnant!

Congratulations!!! You knew it!!


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: congrats colour - how exciting 2 bfps :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

ColorMeFamous said:


> Im pregnant!

Wow! That is good news. I remember your story. I think I am going to have to just continue hanging out in this thread because I consider it a very lucky thread!! Hopefully this baby luck is contagious and we all see our BFPS soon!!:happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay!!!! Congrats Mack & Color!!!!!!


----------



## Leather3280

Congrats Mack and Color!


----------



## carlywarly

Huge congrats ColorMeFamous!! H&H 9 x


----------



## meggiemay93

Congrats Color!


----------



## jabish

Congratulations color !!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks girls!! Yeah my story is a little dramatic to say the least but I really hope this good news wipes off on you guys! Im only like 8 or 9 DPO but it showed up super pink and super fast! Its definitely weird... I had a two week period during my last cycle which was weird too... oh well!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I wanted to share some creepiness with y'all. I have a little sister who I have never met. We have been talking for about 11 years now, but have never physically met. This might sound odd but we have the "twin connection". I feel what she feels, she feels what I feel. Same internal demons, same health issues....it is very odd. Well today we were talking and more similarities came out. We both have the same toothache and we both fell nauseous at the same time. Well, I honestly think we are supposed to be twins lol We are "Irish Twins" born within a year of each other....has anyone else ever heard of or experienced this type of weirdness? I mean hell she knew I was pregnant before I did bc SHE was having the symptoms. :wacko:


This is us...


----------



## carlywarly

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok I wanted to share some creepiness with y'all. I have a little sister who I have never met. We have been talking for about 11 years now, but have never physically met. This might sound odd but we have the "twin connection". I feel what she feels, she feels what I feel. Same internal demons, same health issues....it is very odd. Well today we were talking and more similarities came out. We both have the same toothache and we both fell nauseous at the same time. Well, I honestly think we are supposed to be twins lol We are "Irish Twins" born within a year of each other....has anyone else ever heard of or experienced this type of weirdness? I mean hell she knew I was pregnant before I did bc SHE was having the symptoms. :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 512105
> 
> This is us...

It's funny :) My sister is 2 and a half years younger than me, and I knew she was pregnant with both her girls as I got morning sickness galore!! Funnily enough, not when she was having my nephew though :D Crazy times

You do look verrrry much alike too - me and my sis don't at all though x


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz that is really strange! lol


----------



## runnergrl

I'm out for sure:cry: 

Hoping for my Christmas BFP!


----------



## Sweetz33

ss runner :(


----------



## shefali83

sorry ladies i ve been MIA again but life is being a bitch. my lab got bitten by someones pet dog(german shepherd) in his ear.. my poor baby is in pain, meds and sedatives. i cant think of anything else!


----------



## meggiemay93

I'm so sorry runner! Praying all of us with AF get xmas BFP's!


----------



## garfie

Aw runner:hugs: hope she's not to evil:flower:

Sheffali- aw hun BIG:hugs: for your furbaby:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

It's ok. I'd rather get AF than lose another baby


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> It's ok. I'd rather get AF than lose another baby

:hugs:

Sorry you did not get a BFP though.

AFM: Period is lightening up!! I thought it was going to be a lot worse than it has been. The first two days were heavy and clotty. The third day was a little less heavy but still kind of annoying. No cramping thank goodness!! I can't wait for this to end so the baby making can begin!! It will be more difficult this second attempt because my husband's new hours aren't too conducive to baby making (well, not at night anyways). We have a few hours to spend together in the morning so I guess I am going to have to will myself to get up and get to it hehehe

SIde note: I watched the 21 Jump Street movie with Channing Tatum in it last night. It was funnier than I thought it would be. If you like buddy comedies and can stand a little rough language, this is the movie for you.


----------



## MamaTex

shefali83: SOrry to hear about your furbaby. How awful!! Was the dog on a leash? 

Sweetz33: How odd. A bond is a bond though!! How far away are you? Have you guys made any plans to meet in the future?


----------



## Sweetz33

MamaTex said:


> shefali83: SOrry to hear about your furbaby. How awful!! Was the dog on a leash?
> 
> Sweetz33: How odd. A bond is a bond though!! How far away are you? Have you guys made any plans to meet in the future?

We are the whole east coast apart lol one day....I plan on heading up North next summer so we will see!


----------



## Leather3280

I'm really sorry runner that the witch got you, you are inspiring to me by staying positive. 

She: I'm so sorry your poor pup keeps getting the bad end of stick. I hope he and your days get better soon. 

Mamatex: Praying no matter the work schedule that you and DH will find great times to bd. 

AFM: Well I've been definitely having a lot of ewcm especially after having a bm. I've never had it that thick and stretchy before. I think the grapefruit and the few days of green tea helped quite a bit. I haven't ovulated yet that I know of, so I could be "o" a little later than I though this cycle.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well I took another test... BFP AGAIN! Ill keep you guys updated! Still no symptoms and still havent missed my period so,.. Not sure whats up but we shall see!! Some of you should start testing soon lol

Ill tell you what.... Runnergrl just broke my heart... I totally get what you are feeling... Everything will work out though! It just takes time :( they say to try to conceive three months after you lose your baby. I did the deed on the 3 month mark and BAM! BFP! Hope this helps a little...


----------



## Sirbaby

Congrats!!!!! Mack and Color Happy sticky 9 months to you 2 ladies!!!!


----------



## jabish

any of you out there experience excessive thirst around 7 dpo and on..I can't drink enuff ?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes! I was thirsty all the time haha! So, is it possible to get a positive from a miscarriage four months after?


----------



## BeautifulD

Do you mean from the mc? 

If you do its unlikely, especially if you have had af inbetween! 

if you have had negative tests until now I would say it's a new pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah from it  Sorry!

Well I haven't taken any tests until this week. 

I hope I am not getting excited for nothing! Would explain why I haven't had symptoms and why I got a BFP at 7-9 DPO?


----------



## BeautifulD

Have you been tracking ovulation? have you had af since the mc? 

if yes to both it would be VERY unlikely that it's left over hcg... if you're still unsure it maybe worth going and getting your betas done to make sure it's rising xx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Somewhat. I use an app where I track my discharge, temperature, etc. So Im assuming it's right? Yeah, I've had a few periods since then! Ill talk to my doctor this week!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA but I promise I have been stalking you all - including the (not so new) people. Where have some of the older ladies gone?:shrug:

I have had a few problems with my eldest (he has autism) he is refusing to do school work so a lot of my time is concentrated on him - so much so we only got to BD once this month:haha: Hubbys shifts and fishing doesn't help either:flower:

Storked - Hows that lovely appartment of yours - all beautifully tidy?:flower: how's the kitten has he adjusted yet, hope you've made lots of friends as you are going to need them when your baby comes along:happydance:

Sweetz - Oh wow your pregnancy is flying by (or at least to me it is) how's your health these days - I wouldn't be able to tell you and your sister apart:shrug:

Never - Hello mama bear - wow you are one busy mama aren't you? how's your studies going? how's that little boy of yours practising his soccer skills no doubt:haha:

Colour - I'm sure everything is fine hun - when is AF due?:hugs:

Shefali - How is your furbaby - feeling better I hope:hugs: how's the insemination going?:flower:

Leather - So glad you are getting more EWCM with the grapefruit juice :happydance: lets hope it helps you get your BFP:hugs:

Mamatex - Hope you are okay and managed to get a BD in:winkwink:

Runner - Hope you are in line for a Christmas BFP:flower:

Mackjess - I agree I had a CBFM but have found the OPKs a lot easier (and cheaper :haha:) to use:flower:

Love to all the pregnant ladies as always:hugs:

Good luck to those in the tww or catching the eggy :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It's due tomorrow!! (Or I guess today because it's 1:50 am here lol)


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and Garfie :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

Garfie: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB / Symtons:



SOON October BFP's LOVELY LADIES::


Kanicky: CD13 w/ Clomid "O" as we speak.... :sex: :sex:

Aspe: DPO/ TWW :coffee:



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mackjess: IN TWW :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

CONGRATS MACKJESS AND COLORMEFAMOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW EXCITING!!! IM OVER THE MOON FOR OYU GIRLS EVEN THOUGH IM SO LATE RESPONDING..APOLOGIES OF COURSE. AND WELCOME COLORMEFAMOUS, ARENT FAMILIAR WITH YOUR FACE SO DEF WELCOME!! I hope you girls arent nervous wrecks like i was sortve. This is a great beginning to an wonderful rainbow baby in 9 months!! Congrats now embrace those pregnanicies ladies, you deserve it!

Garfie: Hello ma'am, i can finally say after complaining about being a housewife in our previous threads some years ago seem like i am finally content with the idea now that school has begun and is working my nerves...grrr. Sorry about your son not wanting to do his school wrk, im sooo sure you have a Super mom tight outfit on under your everyd day clothes. You are super awesome and seem like an wonderful mother.Im sure Dh an your kids are so happy to have you! And hey maybe Dh is catching those fish for good luck.....eh..in America or at least in my family fish is a great sign for pregnancy.....hey anything to get a girl pregnant, eh! And it only takes one time to get prego so FX'd!!!

Runnergrl: Sorry about AF, but you so hit the nail on its head when saying you'll rather see AF then lose another baby, i cant agree with you more, thats what i always thought of!! So def a Christmas baby is what we're shooting for!!

Hi :hi: to all the other ladies, hope all is going well!

AFM: Studyn and running errands as always, but tommorrow is my baby boys 24week birthday, and i am soo over the moon!!! We will be hitting "Viabilty", not that im hoping to depend on it but its another milestone in my life and im so going to cherish it! And yes he is def a soccer player, i can wake him up now and make him move when i need to feel that reassurance and O my does it really makes me smile tears of joy. Good day ladies and FX for all the ladies in TWW and for the ones that AF show its totallly ok she only hangs around for 6 or so days and then youre bk to being that closer to your BFP!! Head up ladies!!


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Right I'm determined to enjoy this pregnancy (hopefully it will go all the way).

I have had a HCG test already as the doc wants to keep a close eye on this one:flower:

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj486/Garfie1/IMG_0223-2.jpg

This was my test last night a Tescos own brand - I'm still very nervous and dreading the HCG result but I think I have reached a decision on what will be will be.

It is very difficult for me to relax and take it easy as everyone knows the problems I face with my eldest:cry:

I honestly only managed once this month 4 days before O so I didn't fancy my chances :haha: good old grapefruit juice and aspirin has got me this far:happydance:

So please ladies keep your fingers crossed for me.

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

Yay for 24 weeks!! Over the moon for you and your soccer baby as well never!


:wohoo::finger::bunny:


----------



## mackjess

garfie said:


> Evening Ladies
> 
> Right I'm determined to enjoy this pregnancy (hopefully it will go all the way).
> 
> I have had a HCG test already as the doc wants to keep a close eye on this one:flower:
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj486/Garfie1/IMG_0223-2.jpg
> 
> This was my test last night a Tescos own brand - I'm still very nervous and dreading the HCG result but I think I have reached a decision on what will be will be.
> 
> It is very difficult for me to relax and take it easy as everyone knows the problems I face with my eldest:cry:
> 
> I honestly only managed once this month 4 days before O so I didn't fancy my chances :haha: good old grapefruit juice and aspirin has got me this far:happydance:
> 
> So please ladies keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


OK, I totally missed something I didn't know you had a BFP!!! Congrats Garfie that is awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## lpjkp

Argh!!!! Garfie!!!!!!!! I've ever so quickly stalked, and is that a BFP?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a lovely lovely gift for you!!!!! I know how long you've been wanting it and, you know what, there are already plenty of ladies in this thread (Never, lisa, sweetz and myself) that have proved that a pregnancy CAN be successful after mc...Enjoy your wonderful little miracle, and believe with every part of you that you WILL be having that little bundle of joy in 9 months time!!!!!!!

I can't even begin to describe how happy I feel for you right now!xx


----------



## bamagurl

Garfie~ Fingers are certainly crossed for you!!! sending prayers your way! I am so super excited for you & can't wait to hear the results of hcg!

Never~ 24 weeks!!!! :wohoo: I can't believe how fast it has gone!!! Such a wonderful milestone!

AFM- I am so glad to be feeling better. I think we have surpassed the morning sickness thank goodness!! I can't wait for my 16 week apt next Wednesday! I must admit I still get somewhat nervous that everything may not be okay.

I hope all you ladies have a wonderful day!!


----------



## BeautifulD

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS Garfie!!!! xxxx


----------



## jabish

congrats garfie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

The OB finally called back. She thinks the spotting was the rest of the IB working its way out (I had 3 tiny red dots last Tuesday) and that my HCG and Progesterone look great for me being at 3/4 weeks. I'm going back in now for HCG to make sure it's rising like it should. I was so busy doing a happy dance that they were going to recheck it today that I forgot to ask what it was at Friday. My progesterone was at 19 whatever that means. So now just one more long wait until tomorrow to find out if HCG is doubling. I will feel SO much better then. For now I haven't relaxed enough to feel pregnant. I haven't even told my sister yet, as much as it pains me. Just sharing w/DH and you gals for now. I just can't get my hopes up yet unless tomorrow brings good news.


----------



## runnergrl

Progesterone at 19 is great. Mine was at 10.5 at 6 weeks. 

Garfie-congrats!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Garfie! Looking good! Fx'd! 

Never heck yeah on 24 weeks!!!!! I'm right behind you girl!! Were you a nervous wreck during week 23? I am lol


----------



## jabish

mackjess said:


> The OB finally called back. She thinks the spotting was the rest of the IB working its way out (I had 3 tiny red dots last Tuesday) and that my HCG and Progesterone look great for me being at 3/4 weeks. I'm going back in now for HCG to make sure it's rising like it should. I was so busy doing a happy dance that they were going to recheck it today that I forgot to ask what it was at Friday. My progesterone was at 19 whatever that means. So now just one more long wait until tomorrow to find out if HCG is doubling. I will feel SO much better then. For now I haven't relaxed enough to feel pregnant. I haven't even told my sister yet, as much as it pains me. Just sharing w/DH and you gals for now. I just can't get my hopes up yet unless tomorrow brings good news.



you will get your good news..i feel it...I am soo happy and are you gonna wait till the thanksgiving to tell your sister..if i get a BFP i am gonna wait till christmas to tell people except you all..i will tell yins


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks for the congrats!! :) Yeah, I just sort of showed up a week ago when I "felt" pregnant. I was sure I wasn't because I had no symptoms and hadn't missed my period yet!! The only symptoms I have now is a bit of dizziness or nausea if I dont eat. Other than that I feel fine!! Congrats on the BFP girls!!


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: Happy Healthy 9 months to you. I am sure you will be able to brighten everyone's holidays with the BFP announcement. 

ColorMeFamous: Eat!! Lol. 

mackjess: Glad to hear you feel better. It may be hard but continue to think positive!!

lpjkp: I was looking at your ticker and chuckled. Gotta love the belly fruit references!!

nevergiveup: Happy Early Birthday to your little soccer star !!

To the other ladies: Happy Monday!!!

AFM: 

*Edit: Thought I stopped bleeding from AF as I didn't bleed yesterday and most of today, but looks like the flow is back. Ugh. :/ *

My DH had to go in extra early today, about 2 hours before the normal start of his shift so no BD'ing today. Plus, we were exhausted from the long weekend we had. I am back to 100% after being sick for a few days, so when I can start BD'ing. it won't be a chore lol. It is nice to be back on track health wise. I hae been putting off cooking dinner because I have not felt all that great. I was finally able to make an enchilada casserole in the crockpot last night. Having it for lunch as we speak!!


----------



## Leather3280

:happydance:Oh my goodness! Congrats! Garfie:hugs:!


----------



## mackjess

again, can't thank you all enough for the well wishes for me to have a sticky bean. I love how much each other's trials and bfp's mean to us. tex, ivy, gnomette, I especially want to thank you for your wise advice and being so reassuring for everyone.

Ivy, I did have a happy moment when I realized af was due today.

can't wait till see all the testers tomorrow!


----------



## elina

so irresistible to join this and registered now during lunch break in office...it gives immense hope. first congratulations to all who had BFP 
i have been reading each and every post here...feels good. 
me(31), DH(34) started TTC in Feb '12. Got our first natural BFP on 11th Aug '12, but the happiness was not meant to stick long. Miscarried on 26th Aug.
Then this month I was put on clomid CD3-7, then had an u/s on CD10(5th Nov). One good follicle was found. Had a trigger shot on CD10 5PM. As per doctor's suggestion, we BD'ed on CD11 night, CD12 morning, CD12 night. I had cramps on CD12 (7th Nov, hope Ovulation!!!!). If it was O, then I'm 6DPO and 8DPT. this wait really have been very long. Feeling very impatient, this thread keeps me occupied the whole day. Let's see what happens...


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Evening Ladies
> 
> Right I'm determined to enjoy this pregnancy (hopefully it will go all the way).
> 
> I have had a HCG test already as the doc wants to keep a close eye on this one:flower:
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj486/Garfie1/IMG_0223-2.jpg
> 
> This was my test last night a Tescos own brand - I'm still very nervous and dreading the HCG result but I think I have reached a decision on what will be will be.
> 
> It is very difficult for me to relax and take it easy as everyone knows the problems I face with my eldest:cry:
> 
> I honestly only managed once this month 4 days before O so I didn't fancy my chances :haha: good old grapefruit juice and aspirin has got me this far:happydance:
> 
> So please ladies keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




lpjkp said:


> Argh!!!! Garfie!!!!!!!! I've ever so quickly stalked, and is that a BFP?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What a lovely lovely gift for you!!!!! I know how long you've been wanting it and, you know what, there are already plenty of ladies in this thread (Never, lisa, sweetz and myself) that have proved that a pregnancy CAN be successful after mc...Enjoy your wonderful little miracle, and believe with every part of you that you WILL be having that little bundle of joy in 9 months time!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't even begin to describe how happy I feel for you right now!xx




bamagurl said:


> Garfie~ Fingers are certainly crossed for you!!! sending prayers your way! I am so super excited for you & can't wait to hear the results of hcg!
> 
> Never~ 24 weeks!!!! :wohoo: I can't believe how fast it has gone!!! Such a wonderful milestone!
> 
> AFM- I am so glad to be feeling better. I think we have surpassed the morning sickness thank goodness!! I can't wait for my 16 week apt next Wednesday! I must admit I still get somewhat nervous that everything may not be okay.
> 
> I hope all you ladies have a wonderful day!!




Sweetz33 said:


> Yay Garfie! Looking good! Fx'd!
> 
> Never heck yeah on 24 weeks!!!!! I'm right behind you girl!! Were you a nervous wreck during week 23? I am lol




MamaTex said:


> garfie: Happy Healthy 9 months to you. I am sure you will be able to brighten everyone's holidays with the BFP announcement.
> 
> ColorMeFamous: Eat!! Lol.
> 
> mackjess: Glad to hear you feel better. It may be hard but continue to think positive!!
> 
> lpjkp: I was looking at your ticker and chuckled. Gotta love the belly fruit references!!
> 
> nevergiveup: Happy Early Birthday to your little soccer star !!
> 
> To the other ladies: Happy Monday!!!
> 
> AFM:
> 
> *Edit: Thought I stopped bleeding from AF as I didn't bleed yesterday and most of today, but looks like the flow is back. Ugh. :/ *
> 
> My DH had to go in extra early today, about 2 hours before the normal start of his shift so no BD'ing today. Plus, we were exhausted from the long weekend we had. I am back to 100% after being sick for a few days, so when I can start BD'ing. it won't be a chore lol. It is nice to be back on track health wise. I hae been putting off cooking dinner because I have not felt all that great. I was finally able to make an enchilada casserole in the crockpot last night. Having it for lunch as we speak!!




elina said:


> so irresistible to join this and registered now during lunch break in office...it gives immense hope. first congratulations to all who had BFP
> i have been reading each and every post here...feels good.
> me(31), DH(34) started TTC in Feb '12. Got our first natural BFP on 11th Aug '12, but the happiness was not meant to stick long. Miscarried on 26th Aug.
> Then this month I was put on clomid CD3-7, then had an u/s on CD10(5th Nov). One good follicle was found. Had a trigger shot on CD10 5PM. As per doctor's suggestion, we BD'ed on CD11 night, CD12 morning, CD12 night. I had cramps on CD12 (7th Nov, hope Ovulation!!!!). If it was O, then I'm 6DPO and 8DPT. this wait really have been very long. Feeling very impatient, this thread keeps me occupied the whole day. Let's see what happens...

GARFIE :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: OMG, im soooo doing back flips right now!!! Ahhh im sooo freakin excited, i just knew you would get it..a turkey baby :happydance: Now i def wont be able to go bk to sleep due to candy and waiting for 12:00 am to roll in for 24wks. Garfie..CONGRATS DOLLFACE..YOU SOOO DESERVE THIS SO MUCH, YOU ARE A WONDERFUL MOM, and dont worry about the things that you cannot change you seem like and awesome mom to your eldest so im sure youll be an awesome mom to this new bundle of joy. THANKS MA'AM FOR SHARING THAT AWESOME HPT WITH US!! YAYY FOR GFJ

LPJKP: I sooo miss you ma;am, even though i know youre stalking, im still miss you posting but i at least i know that youre lurking i will settle and that profile pic of your bump is...................AWESOME :happydance:

BAMAGURL: Thanks ma'am, and its time for you to stop worrying ma'am, youre in 2nd trimester youre halfway there and away from the danger zone!! Think positive for that baby of yours.....im sure everything will be ok..its time to smile ma'am your pregnancy is about to fly by!! And im soo ready to hear about your appt. Keep us updated as im sure youre worrying for nothing. Are you feeling movement yet?

Mamatex: O my did that enchilada casserole sound delicious!!!! I sure you have the Dh spoiled!! And im soo glad everything is back to normal with your AF and body, and def glad your feeling better from being sick, now you can enjoy the BD'ing. FX for a December baby!!

Mackjess: O my i soo missed your post about the IB, i sooo had that with every pregnancy even with this one and my boy is doing great lord willing. so dont ponder to much on IB, some women have it and some dont. And your progesterone is great, mine was 30 but i was still placed on progesterone bc of my m/c history but Yours def sound promising, cant wait to hear those hcg numbers and how awesome they are rising!!

Sweetz: My fav!!!!!! You are def right behind me! And honestly i wasnt so much a wreck during my 23 wks bc my boy has kept me reassurred with all his aerobics! But i was seriously counting it down. And i know how big this week is for you bc of your history in this month, but ma'am this time around is different and you are progressing soo beautifully, this baby is your take home baby this is meant to be. Dont your worry, We're going to get there together :hugs:

Elina: So welcome to our awesome thread!! IM soo happy you registered so you can be a part of an awesome journey with us. Im soo sorry to hear about your loss :cry: its a pain we fear from then on. And Thanks so much for sharing your story and journey with us, i so enjoy reading ab what women go through bc its alot of us out there who experienced loss(s) and def need someone to talk to bc sometimes no one understands. My FX that you will have your BFP in a couple days, im soooo rooting for you ma'am that this is it!!

Colormefamous: EAT, bc it def is an aweful feeling!

Hi to Leather!

AFM: ITS OFFICIALLY MY BABY BOY 24WEEKS BIRTHDAY; VIABILITY :happydance::happydance: I NOW CAN GO TO SLEEP. AFTER 2 M/C LADIES AND A TINY BIT OF FAITH, I ONLY DREAMED OF GETTING TO THIS POINT IN A PREGNANCY. IM SOO IN LOVE WITH THIS BLESSING THAT GOD HAS BLESSED ME WITH THAT NOW I KNOW MY 2 PREVIOUS M/C'S WAS OUT OF MY HANDS AND ALREADY DESTINED. I CANT CHANGE WHAT HAPPENED SO ALL I WILL DO IS LIVE FOR TODAY AND THE DAYS TO COME, IM IN A ROOM OF JOY WHERE ONLY HAPPINESS ROAMS AND I DONT WANT TO GET OUT :kiss:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and Garfie :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

Garfie: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB / Symtons:




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Garfie: Waiting to "O" :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mackjess: IN TWW :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th 



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Never....HAPPY VIABILTIY DAY!!!!!!! :happydance:

I absolutely HEART you!!! I really needed to hear that. <3 I will be at such ease come Saturday. DH is being great lol. He took a bunch of pictures of me today bc he says I am glowing and look stunning...I think it is the boobs to be honest as they are mammouth now haha He woke me up today with hugs and kisses, followed by a nice bagel and juice for breakfast. Then we sat on the futon together, me on FB (lol) him on Netflix...he reached over and started rubbing my tummy and had a huge grin...but was still fixated on his Netflix show. It was awesome. He is really getting into the whole baby thing!! :happydance: Told him as of Saturday I am 6 months and viability...he started dancing around then gave me a huge hug!! :) It is easier this time bc I have support not only from him, but family and my BNB family so it makes it so much better. 

To all my other ladies who are preggos....how ya feeling?

Those in the TWW :dust:

Those getting it on...catch that spermy!!

Those with AF in the house...damn that b*itch lol


----------



## nevergivingup

O Thanks Sweetz. i <3 you more!! And O my your Dh is doing so well with taking care of you mentally and physically, im sooo happy for you two, he's getting in the baby mood and i bet it just makes your heart smile to see him soo excited about ya'll bundle of love thats coming. You def have nothing to worry about Sweetz, only about getting that hospital bag ready soon and those swollen ankles and braxton hicks that everyone is going on about....heehee, soon we will have to do swollen ankle pics instead of bumps. And about the boobs...just say watermelons that have gotten soft, im starting to think their trying to transform into some kind of object. Saturday is almost here bc the time is moving extra fast now, we'll be in 3rd trimester after Thanksgiving, we're def going to reach these milestones together!! Have you gotten itchy skin or scalp or is your face breakin out bc my symptns are going haywire!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh my god the itchy skin is UNBEARABLE!! It is mostly my chin/neck area and my head. I got 2 random HUGE zits. It was odd as hell. One was on my back, the other right in the middle of my cheek. Seriously? My CHEEK?! No swollen ankles yet, but I know they are coming!!! My weight last Wednesday was 162. I get weighed again on Wednesday and again on Friday. We will see how much I grew lol. I gotta post a couple of the pics from today...they came out so good.

Face Shots
Best bump pic to date!! 
12 weeks, 19 weeks, 23 weeks


----------



## Sweetz33

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?!?!?!?!??!?!  I just found out that the stepson...the one that called me a bitch a while back, and got in my face and was a total ass and wanted to move out and "hated me" so we let him move in with his uncle......now is begging to move back in with us  Apparently he texted DH so he can ask me if I will allow him back into the house bc he misses being with a family. Umm...what?! He said he misses having a "mom" and never should of treated me with so much disrespect. Not sure what to think about this one......


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ I swear every once in a while I feel something & I think omg is that baby?!?! Then I think I must be imagining that & it's indigestion or something, even though I swear it is baby!!! I am so glad the morning sickness is over, but umm what is happening to my face!?!? I recently have had a random breakout of zits *ew*! I have been so confused on the gender of this baby!!! I really want another girl, but I just have a feeling it is a boy!

Sweetz~ Love the baby bump! That is such a cute belly!!! lol


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sweetz - Whaaaaaat????? no wonder you are confused hun:flower: if you did take him back it could be with your rules and on your terms:winkwink: What does hubby think? - Loving the bump pic:flower:

Never - :happydance: HAPPY VIABILITY DAY :happydance: No back flips well go on maybe just a little one:haha:

Lp - Thanks for the congrats hun - so pleased you are still stalking:flower:

Thanks ladies for all the wishes, well my HCG level is back not brilliant it is a 9 (12DPO) so I am officially 3w 2d they want to retest in a WEEK omg I think I will have driven myself insane by then - good job I have you ladies to keep me company.

So ladies please keep your fingers crossed and for those of you who pray maybe say a little one for me:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Angel wings13

I guess I'll squeeze myself in, if that's ok! I am on CD 12. I will be testing on November 30th, which is our 5th anniversary AND the day AF should be due... so if that :witch: shows up, I'll be double mad!! 

:sex: Started our BD week yesterday :sex:

Plan - BD every other day this week, and also Saturday for good measure. I feel confident that should be enough to catch my egg - now I just need it to stick!! 
This is my second cycle after mc, though, so I'm not certain if I will be back to normal, cycle-wise. As of now, I'm assuming I'm back on my regular 28/29 day cycle. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: Baby dust to everyone!!! And congrats on those who already got their BFP's!!


----------



## garfie

Welcome Angel Wings - you have joined a lovely SUPPORTIVE thread:flower: hope you get your BFP try grapefruit juice until you O that might help with the swimmers.

So sorry for your loss hun :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

Welcome Angelwings13!

DH woke up late today so no BD'ing this morning but he said we would get to it tonight heheh. I am not the Virgin Mary and I can't conceive without assistance!!!


----------



## garfie

MamaTex - I must be :winkwink: once four days before O again :flower: and I got my BFP no more BD for me for a while:dohh: so enjoy:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Garfie: You know the important thing?! *YOU'RE PREGNANT*!!!! Nothing else, for now, matters!!!!! hCG tests aren't all that reliable, and can cause unnecessary worry for nothing...it isn't the numbers that are important, it's how they rise!!! And every pregnancy starts off with a very low hCG number, which rises!!! You're right on track! Here's something I found for you to reasurre you...

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

Sweetz: You have the most gorgeous enviable bump!!!! I can't believe you're nearly at V-day, how amazing!!!!!!! Pregnancy definitely suits you!!

Never: How are you doing!!!!! Congratulations on reaching the huge milestone of V-Day!! I'm so extremely happy for you, and you deserve it soo much!!!!!!!! I really hope you're enjoying each and every day of pregnancy and looking forward to the birth of your little boy in a few months!xx

All the new ladies: My gosh, there are so, so many of you joined to the thread!!! I can't possible keep up!!!! I just want to let you all know that I'm rooting for you all to get that long-awaited BFP, and I'm here to give anybody any advice if you need it! In my TTC journey, I've used CBFM, cheapie OPKs, temping, etc so can try and answer any questions if anybody has any...looking forward to hearing about more BFP's soon!x

AFM: I'm doing extremely well...I'm over the worst of everything awful that 1st tri had to bring and, I've got to say, I'm now loving being pregnant...we find out in 11 days (Eeekk) whether we're team pink or team blue, which is soo amazing...both me and DH can't believe we've gotten this far, and we feel extremely blessed...I wouldn't have been able to cope if it weren't for you ladies, that's for sure xxx


----------



## meggiemay93

Garfie Congratulations on BFP!!!! Definitely praying this baby sticks!!!! :hugs:

Elina and Angel wings 13 Welcome and so sorry for your losses! I'm praying you get a BFP soon! :hugs:

Hi to all the other ladies out there!!! 

AFM :witch: should be leaving tomorrow! Yay! So it will be time to start again!


----------



## mackjess

Garfie - FX and everything crossed for you. I am waiting on my results today, I had them checked Friday and yesterday. Praying for some HCG doubling for us both! My OB didn't tell me my number from Friday. She just said they looked good for how early I am. I surprised myself and didn't ask what the number was because I know that I'd obsess over it.

Congrats on V-day and almost V-day. Sweetz, I know you have already hit a big milestone. Mine will be when I get to 7 weeks. I'm at 4 now. If I get good bloodwork results today and get to 7 weeks I know I'll feel better. I should even get a scan in by then.

LP - Congrats! Glad getting past the first tri has eased your symptoms.

Sorry to all the ladies that are getting zits because of the baby. Ewww. I get one giant, glorious pimple every time I have my period, I don't even want to know how bad my skin is going to be. :)


----------



## Angel wings13

Thanks everyone! I really do appreciate the support! 
As for grapefruit juice, does it matter if it's white or red? Not sure I can force myself to drink the white .... 

I have stayed on my pre-natals, and also added one baby aspirin a day to my routine. I had an SCH with my miscarriage that formed a big clot, so I was told this should help prevent that.

I also keep seeing things about chasteberry?? How/where do you find this?? I find the name ironic,lol

:dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

I say boy Bama :)

AW welcome SS for your loss :hugs:

Meggie kick that :witch: out da' door! ;)

Lp...aww shucks...thanks! :blush: I'm starting to feel good about the way I look. Even though my mid section keeps bumping into things lol I say team pink for you!

Garfie - prayers your way! I know everything will be just fine! DH and I talked...Told him as long as he gives me respect there won't be a problem. I said I will be too occupied with the pregnancy, getting the nursery done and eventually lil Xander to pay him and his stupid antics any mind lol

Mama.....got get that spermy hahah:spermy:

AFM...spaghetti for dinner...good idea last night, not so much this morning....oye vey...the stomach ache and *eh hem*"winds" I knew it was a bad idea....lol other then that things going well. Mom is buying me the full nursery furniture set so huge weight off my shoulders. Yay! I'm just taking it easy lately. Nothing exciting on my end :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

Im soo in love with this thread and with the awesome women here!! Sweetz: That is def the best bump i ever seen at 23+ weeks. you are def wearing that bump ma'am :haha: That is a beautiful pic, now im def not going to post any, im too embarrassed:haha: And I GET THE SAME ZITS IN THOSE SAME PLACES ALSO.....and the itching is on my neck as well. Glad to know its a pregnancy symptn! And about the DSS, i hope you choose what will be comfortable for you and your son to come.

Garfie: Im soo loving that positive attitude....Dont worry about those numbers, youre still early on and in the perfect range so def dont be googling other ladies hcg levels bc it will def drive you crazy trying to compare yours to theirs at least it drove me crazy, with this pregnancy i didnt even google hcg, the point is its above 5 and thats tells alot....YOURE PREGNANT..PREGO!! And of course im praying for ya, didnt even have to ask.

lpjkp: OMG, your comment totally bought a tear to my eye, it was soo sweet and helpful and im soo hugging you virtually!!! You are soo right we def are blessed and even more bc we have each other. And O my its soon going to be gender day...im sooo excited to know too..what are you hoping for, or does it matter? yayy for m/s gone now its time to enjoy that pregnancy while youre feeling good bc i heard tiredness, etc comes again in 3rd tri. My do we love it!

Bamagurl: Thats def your little baby moving!!! i never had so much gas bubbles in my stomach that wouldnt come out ever....so when he/she moves again..tell him/her i say HELLO BABY!! I hope we get to hear what the gender is soon. Im so ready to hear you and lpjkp. O and yeah Bama he/she may be a boy bc i broke out really bad at the beginning, with my prior 2 pregnancies i had great clear skin so im thinking maybe those were girls:shrug:

Maggiemay: yayy for AF leaving soon..whats the plan of TTC? are you changing anything?

Mamatex: Def let that DH of yours rest so he can deliver the Christmas baby!!

Welcome Angel Wings 13 you are def welcome here!! And so sorry about your loss ma'am but as the ladies said you have joined an awesome supportive thread that will root you on to the end and that may be sooner then you think. So def dont show AF, And i did the BD every other day and it def worked for us and im sure it will work for you, love your confidence.

Hello to all the other ladies, we have so many so its to hard to remember them all so hope to hear from you all soon :kiss:

Mackjess:Did the results come bk yet? And i know how you feel, im sure 7wks will be here in no time and everything will be ok.

Leather: where are you hiding?

AFM: In a happy place :cloud9: I pray it last.

Missing you :hi: :cry: Stork, baybeeem, lisa, hopestruck, shefali and everyone else who isnt posting much, i know youre busy, Hope everyone is ok


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and Garfie :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

Garfie: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB / Symtons:




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## mackjess

My HCG was 30 on Friday and 232 on Monday. Thank heavens.


----------



## nevergivingup

Yayyyyyyy Mackjess, thats a great Rise Wow, CONGRATS!!!!! NOW LETS WATCH THAT BABY GROW!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

You will be waddling along sooner than you know it hehe Nice numbers lady!

NEVER!!! I want to see your BUMP!!!!!! I credit the decent figure to having to adjust my diet for the hypo and the constant chasing after dogs....I guess you can call that exercise right?


----------



## elina

hi lovely ladies :) i was a fool not join here earlier....its so relaxing...
today i just had a twinge kind of feeling in my right bb...how i wish it's a preggo symptom...
but there seems to be a very poor chance as my CM was totally dry this whole month, may be because of clomid. anyone else had this problem?
anyways...lots of luv to u all :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay so I am taking a digital test tomorrow. If I get my third positive then I'm going to call my doctor! How early can you go in for a scan??


----------



## BeautifulD

I don't know where you are but here it's 6/7 weeks.... I think a digi would work now imo x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay thanks!! After the results show up, does it go away or stay on the screen?


----------



## BeautifulD

Stays on the screen for 24hrs I think


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh thank you!! :) Ahhhh I just want to take it right now haha


----------



## BeautifulD

Do it then :thumbup: 

I've tested on way more pee sticks than I'd care to admit... it makes my toes curl just thinking about it and I'm still testing :blush:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha I promised my friend that I would test with her there :) She's about the only person that would support me so I figure she deserves it ;) She is going to help me plan for babes as well!! She's so great!! All symptoms have been gone today. Sort of freaking out...


----------



## BeautifulD

You're early hun... symptoms come and go for me x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay haha!! Phew!! I just don't want to lose another baby... I want this to be my RAINBOW baby, NOT another ANGEL baby... I'm probably just paranoid haha!!


----------



## BeautifulD

You and me both. Being PAL is so very hard for each and every one of us :hugs:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It sure is!! I don't know how you managed to get through three. I am still struggling through one!!! :(


----------



## BeautifulD

With great difficulty hun, the last was the worst for me but some good things came from it too. I had all the testing done and it showed that I have very active natural killer cells so I now am on a steroid, aspirin and progesterone treatment plan along with omega 3 vitamin d and prenatals. I have one of the best rmc consultants in the country treating me so I'm very hopeful that this will be our rainbow.... I think as long as you have hope you have a chance :thumbup:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you very much!! I definitely have a lot of hope!! :) All signs are pointing to this baby as being my perfect miracle child!! :) I hope your baby stays healthy and strong as well!! <3 All the best of luck to you!


----------



## Sweetz33

Color with my bfp I had no symptoms until I was about 6-8 weeks :) just a little boost of positivity for ya :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Elina, you're def not a fool, I lurked this site like 3-4 months before joining, and then after joining I still didn't feel at home virtually in the other threads so here we are and I so feel at home here with my feelings and emotions Bc the girls here understand and so FREAKING AWESOME, I just wish we all could hang out!! But about the cm, def don't give up, during "O" I had a good bit of cm, but after "O" was over I def went dry for a week then the cm came bk again so I really started BD again just Bc the cm. Don't worry ab it ma'am, you're def not out!!! Head Up, Chin Up, POSITIVE thoughts:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Welcome Elina - I don't know anything about clomid but hope it helps you get your BFP this month :happydance:

Beautiful D - I started testing at 5DPO this month (not my fault tho as FF changed my cross hairs):haha: so I guess most of us are guilty of testing lots and lots when it's something we really want.

Colour - :happydance: for when you test again - next time I test will be Friday (hoping to see a lovely dark line) promised hubby no testing until then:blush:

AFM - I promised hubby I wouldn't POAS (pregnancy test) until Friday but no one promised not to POAS (OPK) which I did today :blush: and got a very definate positive both lines equally dark - okay so I read on Dr Google some say this is good and some say it doesn't mean anything:shrug:

What do you ladies think? looking for any encouragement until Friday aaaarrrrrgggghhhh 

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Garfie: I know that some people say a line is just a line and it doesn't matter how dark it is (Blah blah blah!), but I say: YOU HAVE A STICKY LITTLE EGGIE! It's the most reassuring thing in the world seeing that line get darker, and I'm defintely one of those that takes it as a cue to believe that that little bubba ain't planning on going anywhere for the next 9 months, and the next place it plans to go after that is straight into it's mommy and daddy's arms!!xxx Extremely happy for you!xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

So I went to the docs....only to realize my appointment is tomorrow *facepalm* it's all good *twitch* I did find out the results from my glucose test....and now I have to do the 3 hr test bc my numbers were too high! Yay!.....*growl* oh and at my 22 week ultrasound...Xander was weighing in at approx. 22oz.. For those that don't know, an average 24 week baby weighs about 17oz. So um yeah.......can we say big boy?!


----------



## elina

ColorMeFamous said:


> It sure is!! I don't know how you managed to get through three. I am still struggling through one!!! :(

Yes ColorMeFamous, it's really difficult to sink in...i m still not able to cope...i had registered in a site for my pregnancy weekly news letters, they r still dropping mails which make me realize how far the baby would have been....
but anyways, always there is hope for a better tomorrow :)
but u hang in there....i feel definitely it's ur turn :baby:


----------



## elina

Sweetz33 said:


> So I went to the docs....only to realize my appointment is tomorrow *facepalm* it's all good *twitch* I did find out the results from my glucose test....and now I have to do the 3 hr test bc my numbers were too high! Yay!.....*growl* oh and at my 22 week ultrasound...Xander was weighing in at approx. 22oz.. For those that don't know, an average 24 week baby weighs about 17oz. So um yeah.......can we say big boy?!

hehe...big and strong boy for sure :)


----------



## jabish

Does anyone know the sensitivity of a Dollar General test....it's different from a dollar tree test....wish i wouldn't have used up my last first responce 6 day sooner tests......going crazy here at 11 DPO


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz thats def a big boy, and ive gained 14lbs my bump pics will get you confused now as to where the heck is the bump..is that it on her back??

Garfie: Dark lines that equal the control line are def promising. My 2nd hpt only stayed light and then went blank so i saty thats def promising.

Hello to all the other ladies...today wasnt a good day but still countin it all joy.. guess im going to call it a night early :sleep:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and Garfie :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

Garfie: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB / Symtons:




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL NEVER!!! I have gained a little over 17....but that was a week ago so no telling what I am now. I failed miserably on dinner tonight. It was horrible....even the dogs didn't want it....not a good sign haha


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy how do you post pics on here?? What websites can you use for the URL?


----------



## BeautifulD

you can use photo bucket x


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## Sweetz33

You can click on "go advanced" when writing post.
Then click on the paper clip in the edit panel (attach)
Upload image
Click on paper clip again and bam....picture attach :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Done!! :) What do you girls think of my pregnancy tests??


----------



## nevergivingup

***********yawn*********

it looks very promising to me!!! DEF A BEAUTIFUL PEE STICK:haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

they look great :) x


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz your 17lbs def made me feel a tad bit better except i still weigh more then you and your baby boy is weighin more then mine!! And dont worry ab dinner...i honestly blame EVERYTHING on my prego hormones so im sure it was your hormones going haywire esp. if youre trying to go to your appts. early... :haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and Garfie :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

Garfie: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB / Symtons:




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

Carlywarly: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:



Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol shaddup......I was underweight before pregnancy for my height/bone structure stuff...I am technically "healthy weight" now haha I guess that is why I'm wearing it so well....


----------



## nevergivingup

LOOK AT ALL THE LURKERS BELOW :hi: CLAISTALTED, BROLDERIE. ACIPLEPAP. SCOOCKANNERCE, FIENUERILL, WERNEABSWASPE, INVINISMENIOP AND PXWSDNG :hi:


----------



## Sweetz33

Holy craptastic lurkers galor! Awesome! Hehe...


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahhaha Sweetz, you will def be the most rememberable (sp?) patient for the year, i wish i could get that attention from my docs...but it seems everyone and their mother is pregnant and go to that OB..grrr.. And yayy for your bone structure, i have a big boned frame so a piece of skin off a piece of chicken will put me in the overweight category. I do agree you wear it well...youre all BUMP


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha thanks ladies!! I thought they were lovely BFPs as well!!


----------



## nevergivingup

2 MORE DAYS SWEETZ :happydance: TIL V-DAY.....


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns:




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: waiting to Try, its def going to be ok


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Help I need prayers - when I woke up this morning and went to pee I was bleeding (sorry TMI) haven't had cramping but my temp has fallen through the floor:cry::cry:

I am trying to get my HCG test brought forward to today - I am beyond upset I just can't stop crying:cry:

It looks like it's not third time lucky for me:cry: wondering if shock can do this as we found my youngest sons hamster dead in his cage last night and I had to deal with all the tears and upset - co -incidence???

Please please please ladies keep your fingers crossed for me:cry:

I will keep you all updated:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

O my Garfie, im sooo sorry to hear that youre bleeding. I know how scary it can be but it dosent always mean the "M" word. I bled in the beginning with this pregnancy and was terrified and scared as well i called my doc and they told me to just relax and i did and ma'am Thank God i went in for my scan and everything was great with my baby boy. Most women bleed early on due to low progesterone which i had to get on. And other women bleed due to other things. After m/c your body is still trying to get bk to normal so maybe its old blood, just dont think the worst, it can be a number of things, relax and try not to worry and i know youre not the praying type but alittle prayer with faith can change the fate of any situation. Im praying for you ma'am.


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh Garfie :hugs: try not to panic too much and go get yourself seen :hugs: nevers right, lots of ladies suffer bleeding early on and everything is fine..... I would stop taking your temp too as that can mean very little and cause a whole lot of needless stress :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Oooh Garfie, I hope you're ok!!! I know it's scary, but I can only repeat what the other ladies have said!

You're lines were getting darker, so keep the faith!! And bleeding DOESN'T always mean the nasty "m" word!! Go get it checked out, and demand those hCG AND PROGESTERONE tests! It could be a bit of implantation blood working it's way out, or little one snuggling itself in deeper etc... I've got my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you hun xxx

And, a bit of advice from me to you (From personal experience when I got this BFP)...stop temping now!! At least for a while! You don't need the extra stress and worry, and so many factors could have given you that lower temp...one lower temp means NOTHING!!!! You have so much oestrogen (Cold hormone) and so much progesterone (Warm hormone) during pregnancy, that temping (At least for me it did!) kind of ends up going haywire! If you need another obsession, get yourself some ICs and keep peeing on a stick...still not the best obsession, but better than worrying yourself over temping! I POAS everyday until I was around 6 weeks just to see everything was ok xxxxxxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I agree.... I'm still testing now :blush: it's not healthy but it's the only thing that keeps me calm!


----------



## mackjess

oh garfie I'll be thinking of you. I had some bleeding Sunday and Monday and my hcg numbers on Monday had doubled nicely. Try not to panic. I think my bleeding was due to taking mucinex for my cold, which increased my cm, and bd'ing on Saturday. since there was no cramping my ob wasn't concerned, and I was already supposed to go in & have my hcg checked that day. I hope you get in to have yours checked.

I'm at 4 weeks, and still poas every day. I think I will need the reassurance until I make it past my dreaded 5 week point. :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Mackjess you're 3 days away!!!! You'll get there healthy ma'am!!! Mine dreaded mark was 13wks Bc I m/c @ 12wks, then I began make milestones every time I reached one, talk ab trying to drive myself crazy but having to go Through the loss & pain we went through counting milestones only seem
Normal and reassuring...So 5wks here Mackjess comes, what will be your next mark?

Garfie: How's it going, I hope you're still holding on and the bleeding has stopped!

Hi to all the ladies :hi: some haven't posted in a while, we surely misses ya!!

AFM: Taking it day by day I guess is all I can do. OABN(ON A BETTER NOTE) LADIES IT'S ALMOST TURKEY DAY IN THE U.S AND ALMOST DECEMBER....SO LADIES MAKE SURE Y'ALL CATCH THOSE CRAZY EGGS AND BRING BK SOME DECEMBER BABIES...EVEN JANUARY WILL BE BETTER THAT'S MY B-day month!!!! WE STILL HAVE PLENTY OF TIME, don't get discouraged to TTCAL WOMEN, we're def here for each other until we all get a BFP...at least I am!!! THIS THREAD IS FOR ANYONE AND EVERYONE SO LET'S GET IT GIRLS, BRING THOSE EGGIES HOME!! And to the preggos...let's talk Symptns and obsessions, cravings? o


----------



## garfie

Thanks for your vote of confidence ladies and wishes love ya all:flower:

I have had another HCG test but am not holding out much hope - still bleeding even now and it started at 7.30am this morning:wacko:

The doc is referring me now as I come under "recurrent miscarriages" woohoo lucky me eh - unless of course by the tiniest glimmer I am still pregnant then he can rip that referral into a million pieces:haha

Will keep you all updated but at the moment in a very sad place:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Awww, you're in my thoughts Garfie...don't give up until there's concrete proof that you should xxxx Maybe you could get some support from HisGrace? I'm so sure that she had pretty non-stop bleeding in early pregnancy, and she's come out the other side.

It's such awful news, yet good news at the same time hun that the docs are referring you for recurrent miscarriages...lets hope and keep our fingers crossed that little bubba is just giving you a bit of mischief and worry for nothing, and they're happily snuggled in in there xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mackjess

Garfie, hugs hugs and hugs to you, and everything crossed for you and the little bean. I know it's so scary. I hope it all works out for the best but it is a bittersweet reassurance that you will get to see a specialist. Thinking of you today. fx


----------



## MamaTex

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> Help I need prayers - when I woke up this morning and went to pee I was bleeding (sorry TMI) haven't had cramping but my temp has fallen through the floor:cry::cry:
> 
> I am trying to get my HCG test brought forward to today - I am beyond upset I just can't stop crying:cry:
> 
> It looks like it's not third time lucky for me:cry: wondering if shock can do this as we found my youngest sons hamster dead in his cage last night and I had to deal with all the tears and upset - co -incidence???
> 
> Please please please ladies keep your fingers crossed for me:cry:
> 
> I will keep you all updated:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

You will be in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Garfie: I know it's hard to stay positive but I pray that The Lord would smooth out those worry lines and put his loving arm around you and give you peace. Even though your not much of a prayer my prayers are here for you and like Never said it doesn't hurt to try and pray and have a little faith. Love ya Garfie! 

Never: I'm here I've just been stalking y'all of late. 

AFM: Well let's see what's been going on here???????? Hmm well we went for our first walk through of our house on Tuesday and today my DH is doing an inspection of the paint job since it wasn't done yet. The house it pretty much done know just a few things to fix. So we should be good to go on moving in the 21st. DH decided we are going to start our Black Friday shopping on thanksgiving night since the movers are bringing our stuff Friday morning. I'm hoping we can go shopping again later that day as well. 
Well I'm on cd19 and 3dpo. I "o" two days later than last month but had a lot of ewcm most likely from the grapefruit I was eating this cycle. So I can testify that grapefruit does work. Testify!:happydance: Testify!:happydance: Hehe. Lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

Garfie...SS you're def in my prayers!!

Never...OMG my docs love me...mainly bc I'm off my meds so I just blurt out whatever comes to mind haha. Today I went in gained another pound in a week, I blurted out "well damn lil man you are making mama a fatty mc fat fat" the nurse almost keeled over laughing. Then when they went to look for the heartbeat, of course little man was being a stubborn butt munch......so I told him that. Lol! Looked at my stomach and told him. "Cut that out and show the nurse nurse your dang heartbeat, stop being a butt munch" nurse LOST IT! Then I was told "pre-diabetic further testing needed" I cursed cap'n crunch and butter rolls....OB just looked at me and shook his head. 

I say lets go Dec bfps!! I am a dec baby heheh

Leather...TESTIFY MA SISTA! Lol!!

AFM - funny story.....
Conversation at the nutritionist today...

Receptionist : you need to have the child with you so they can be seen
Me: my son is always with me, can't you see him?
Receptionist: (looked around the waiting room behind me) where?
Me: (pointed at my stomach and laughed)

Wow....really?! Lol! I told her she needed another cup of coffee....she just laughed and said it had already been a long day.


----------



## carlywarly

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I got my BFP!!!! 7dpo (yesterday) Had 3 more tests today to confirm!! Soooo faint....hope it's a sticky!!! I will post a pic later but off to bongo now...hopefully the luck continues!!! FX for all those waiting to test and congrats to those with BFP's!!! I am sorry to all those who got AF xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

:happydance: congrats Carly!! Wooohooooo!!


----------



## carlywarly

Sweetz33 said:


> :happydance: congrats Carly!! Wooohooooo!!

Awww thanks hunny :) Hope you're good!! Don't have time to catch up on the thread xx


----------



## mackjess

Yay Carly!!!! I was just wondering about you and how you were doing. Very well obviously!!! :)


----------



## carlywarly

mackjess said:


> Yay Carly!!!! I was just wondering about you and how you were doing. Very well obviously!!! :)

Thanks hunny :) YAY...we'll be close together too :) Woohoo!!! xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Garfie :hugs: to you my lovely. I'm still crossing everything for you and praying that it all smooths out for you. Being a under a rmc myself and having to go through it all I can relate to how you're feeling... I went through all that in July.... If you need a chat or to ask some questions I'm only an inbox away :hugs: 

Leather.... I can also testify that grapefruit juice WORKS I'm also a great believer in Soy isoflavones (nature's clomid) and co enzyme Q10! I believe that along with the baby aspirin that I've been taking is the reason I ovd so early on this bfp cycle.... previous to this protocol I was ovulating anywhere between cd20 &35.... both this time and last I did the gfj and fell pregnant!

Sweetz You crack me up :rofl: 

Carlywarly :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS! 

Daymn this thread is one lucky thread!!!


----------



## garfie

Thanks for all your support ladies:flower:

The signature says it all - the doc phoned earlier :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

Oh Garfie, I am so very sorry. I found a blog that really helped me understand more about early pregnancy loss. It may be a bit much for you to read about now, but I think there is a lot of good info to have in here to help arm yourself with knowledge for your visits with the specialist if you want to save it for later. We'll be thinking of you dear.

https://recurrentearlymiscarriage.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm so so sorry Garfie :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Garfie- :hug: praying for you sweetie


----------



## lpjkp

Oh Garfie, I'm so so sorry :( My thoughts are with you, I'm always only an inbox away if you need to chat xxxxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh bugger.....so sorry Garfie....


----------



## carlywarly

Garfie I am so so sorry hunny :( xx


----------



## MamaTex

garfie said:


> Thanks for all your support ladies:flower:
> 
> The signature says it all - the doc phoned earlier :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I am sorry garfie


----------



## elina

Garfie...sorry for that, u and ur angel r in my prayers....
i know it's hard, but let's hope for better :)

wow ColorMeFamous, the sticks look very promising..happy for u :)


----------



## bamagurl

so so sorry Garfie! :hugs: and prayers sent your way!


----------



## bamagurl

Carly~ Congrats on your bfp! Wonderful news :wohoo:

Never~ as far as symptoms I get nauseous if I don't eat enough or on "time" but not actually getting sick anymore. I haven't really had any crazy cravings. With this pregnancy I can't eat anything greasy or it makes me sick so I have been sticking with salads. 

For all the ttc ladies sending tons of :dust: your way! I cannot wait to hear all about those bfps that I know are coming up!!!

For all my ladies who are preggers when are your due dates? I cannot keep up with anything but was just curious how close in due dates we all are.


----------



## jabish

so very sorry garfie... :(


----------



## nevergivingup

O Garfie, :cry: I'm so sorry ma'am. I'm at a loss for words Bc I was so hopping the bleeding was not a sign of m/c. Def relax yourself and your mind and I know it's hard but try not to stress yourself out, it will get better soon...you just have to hang in there.

Carlywarly: Def CONGRATS MA'AM I KNEW IT, NOW IM READY TO C A PIC!

BamaGurl: I def need you to eat, my family is shoving food down my throat...grrr, not cool. And I'm due March 5th, we're closer then you think :winkwink: salads...well we know you're carrying a salad baby!

Leather: Hahahaha, that was so funny about "Testify"! Lol!! That was def cute! And glad you came out if hibernation, was getting worried! And glad to hear the gfj has worked for you too! I had more to say but totally forgot.....grrr

Sweetz: Hahahaha, I can imagine how you had that nurse laughing so hard! I bet you make their day!! Good thing you're getting a C-section, Bc I'm sure you would be hurting everyone feelings if you had to do it natural.


----------



## bamagurl

Haha aww March is a good month! I am due May 10th! Just a few short months after you! How exciting! Yes I don't know why but this baby should love his/her veggies. I am so very proud because so far I have not gained anything, but I am sure I will start packing on the pounds now! Especially with Thanksgiving coming up around the corner!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm due March 9th but chances are I will deliver by scheduled c-section in Feb. due to baby size. 

My nurses love me, as does the OB docs and my midwife. It is the same place that helped me through the mc. They are stoked I have made it this far.


----------



## mackjess

I'm very stoked for you too sweetz! all of the bfp ladies on this thread give me so much hope.

I'm only supposed to gain 11-20 lbs. eek. only being 5ft suuux. And that's me rounding up a tad. ;) Good thing I can keep working out and I'm starting yoga classes next week. 

never-if you are adding symptoms to help the other ladies out I can give you mine. before I tested I noticed weird dreams, sens nips, blue veins on my chest, very early pms feelings.


----------



## Leather3280

Garfie: oh my goodness I'm so sorry I didn't want to mention this before but my sister who was pregnant with 4th baby had a missed miscarriage the baby stopped growing early at probably 4wks. But the thing she was thinking about most was me when I had my miscarriage and it was my first and she was very thankful for her three little ones. Now I'm thinking wow I have such sweet baby sister. I'm thinking of you and praying for you as we'll. Love ya Garfie.


----------



## Sweetz33

Too good not to share.....a little eye candy for my ladies hehe:devil:



I will take Thor and Green Lantern with a side of The Flash and Captain America please!! OMG yummers!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Hmmm now that's a sight to see for breakfast! :rofl: Not sure about superman though :shock: he scares me a little :rofl:


----------



## carlywarly

Well I am hoping my lines darken for sure!!! :/ The FRER this morning is barely visible...The second pic is from yesterday afternoon...c'mon pweeeese be a sticky bean!!! xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-16 07.15.35.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9









2012-11-16 07.11.43.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BeautifulD

I love the superdrug tests!! for me hun smu is ALWAYS much much stronger than fmu


----------



## carlywarly

BeautifulD said:


> I love the superdrug tests!! for me hun smu is ALWAYS much much stronger than fmu

Thanks hunny :) I noticed that was the same with me last time I was pregnant...will try again with smu (although not with FRER..was my only one) xx


----------



## BeautifulD

I think it's the same for most people tbh, I reckon it's to do with your metabolism you know. Cos when your sleeping that slows down so SURELY that would meanthat the rate in which the hcg filters through will slow too!? 

If I'm honest I don't rate frers, they're too tempramental! :haha:


----------



## carlywarly

LOL I agree :) :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

I got my dark bfp with 11pm urine lol my fmu the next day, not nearly as dark...

On yet another funny OMG moment (today seems to be full of them haha)

I think DH has caught prego brain! He plugs in my cell phone to charge, then realizes my phone is fully charged. Confused he looks at me and says "I thought you said that beeping sound was your phone and you needed it charged?" I bust out in laughter bc I told him that before he left for work......at 3pm yesterday....*smdh* first was the weight gain, then the strange cravings, now this....poor guy haha


----------



## lpjkp

I'm due may 4th bama...its a "may the fourth be with you" baby!haha!x


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm due July 10th.... first scan today.... crapping myself!!


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck with your first scan Beautiful!!! It's such a lovely experience x


----------



## mackjess

gl carly, my first positive on the frer wasn't even showing up in pics. looks like you are off to a great start!


----------



## bamagurl

good luck with your first scan! can't wait to hear all about it!

lol i love that! May the fourth be with you! That is so stinkin cute!!


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl: The best thing about being pregnant last time was having a reason to eat healthy. Before I got pregnant I had been backing off fried and greasy foods. Once I go so long without them, whenever I do eat them my entire digestive system revolts and I remember why I stopped eating greasy food lol. Sometimes you gotta have a greasy, juicy burger though!!

Carly: So happy for you and your love. This is an exciting time for sure. Good luck and good health to you!!

Beautiful D: Wish I could stomach grape fruit juice. My taste buds don't like it very much. I read up on it and see that it can help with thinning cervical mucus, but so can drinking lots of water or so I read, so I might just continue drinking water as that is about the only thing I drink unless I come across a Peach flavored Sweat Leaf Tea. I am a sucker for that tea but have a hard time finding it at gas stations and in stores

Leather: Glad things are going well up your way. Are you moving into one of those nice houses on the hills of Austin, because if so I might have to stop by for a visit and not leave. Hehehe. I love the views in Austin. Houston is so darn flat and full of concrete and billboards lol. Props to you and Beautiful D for being able to drink grape fruit. 

Sweetz33: You are the Queen of Lolz. I stay encouraged and stay laughing reading your posts

Garfie: Again sweety, I am sorry for your news. I am still rooting for you and all of us other ladies to get our BFP!!

AFM: Well, BD'ing this week has been tough as expected. We had a lot of fun Monday night but work schedules got in the way until this morning, which was a quickie hehe. It wasn't too romantic, but ah well. I decided I would try and wait up for my husband to get off work last night , but I fell asleep. He did not get home until midnight from towing his last car. He was so sleepy he just went straight to bed and left the food I had out for him out. This allowed the dogs to jump up and get it. I had prepared some sloppy joe meat from scratch, not from the can, and the dogs enjoyed the rest of it lol. Oh well. They didn't get my borracho beans so I at least have those~


----------



## carlywarly

MamaTex said:


> Carly: So happy for you and your love. This is an exciting time for sure. Good luck and good health to you!!

Aww thank you sooo much :) Good luck to you too...I hope you get your :bfp: soon

Mackjess - thank you hun :) xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Well...I have it in writing today at 9dpo Awh I am sooo overjoyed...c'mon little bean...please stick!! Get comfy...WE LOVE YOU ALREADY!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-16 16.58.27.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for all your warm wishes I woke up this morning and realised it was not a dream but some awful nightmare I can't get out of - come on specialist where is my letter:cry:

Not hanging around long ladies as I'm really hurting both mentally and physically this time:cry: I thought I would be stronger but no it has hit me like a ton of bricks trying to keep a brave face in front of the children and carrying on means that when I am on my own the flood gates open and forget to close :winkwink: 

I will carry on stalking and I will be back :hugs: soon just need a period of time to - to what I don't know but just need some time.:flower:

Just wanted to wish Carly Warly :happydance::happydance: congrats hun, take care of you and your little one:flower:

Want to see more BFPs when I come back :hugs:

:hugs:

X

:hugs:

X


----------



## carlywarly

garfie said:


> Thanks ladies for all your warm wishes I woke up this morning and realised it was not a dream but some awful nightmare I can't get out of - come on specialist where is my letter:cry:
> 
> Not hanging around long ladies as I'm really hurting both mentally and physically this time:cry: I thought I would be stronger but no it has hit me like a ton of bricks trying to keep a brave face in front of the children and carrying on means that when I am on my own the flood gates open and forget to close :winkwink:
> 
> I will carry on stalking and I will be back :hugs: soon just need a period of time to - to what I don't know but just need some time.:flower:
> 
> Just wanted to wish Carly Warly :happydance::happydance: congrats hun, take care of you and your little one:flower:
> 
> Want to see more BFPs when I come back :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Awh that is so lovely of you - thank you so much.

It is the hardest thing to deal with...and I hope you grieve as you need to...you WILL get your rainbow baby. I am so so sorry this happened to you, but it is sooo obvious you are a good and lovely person - you will get a :bfp: when you have healed and when you are ready. I hope that's soon xx Take care of you and yours for now xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Just popping in to update.... We have a heartbeat :wohoo: 

booked in for another scan in two weeks time :cloud9:


----------



## carlywarly

BeautifulD said:


> Just popping in to update.... We have a heartbeat :wohoo:
> 
> booked in for another scan in two weeks time :cloud9:

That's awesome news!!! :) woohoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Ladies, dropping by to apologize for the absence. I am afraid that I am staying away the rest of the month. My due date was yesterday and I am on to a new cycle and just kind of been feeling sad for myself.

But, I want to share something happy with you guys.
https://new.livestream.com/accounts/398160/events/1594566/player_pop_up

I have been watching this today and it is so cheering :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Storked said:


> Ladies, dropping by to apologize for the absence. I am afraid that I am staying away the rest of the month. My due date was yesterday and I am on to a new cycle and just kind of been feeling sad for myself.
> 
> But, I want to share something happy with you guys.
> https://new.livestream.com/accounts/398160/events/1594566/player_pop_up
> 
> I have been watching this today and it is so cheering :)

I have been there sweety.....it hurts....if you need someone to talk to, you know how to reach me. <3


----------



## bamagurl

Storked~ that is completely understandable. Sometimes we just need a sad time to ourselves. :hugs: thinking of you and sending positive :dust: thoughts your way!

Garfie~ I am so so sorry! I pray that you get your rainbow baby soon! 

I love each of you ladies so very much & I just want you to know that when you have a loss or a painful reminder of what we no longer have that I feel that pain too. It is a pain that too many of us lovely ladies have to go through and although it doesn't feel fair it is part of a much bigger plan than we know. 

Each of you ladies, ttc or preggers, are in my thoughts and prayers daily! 

:hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Random funniness for the day!!

Warning if you are offended by foul language....you might just want to skip this one.....

For some reason this cracks me up....if I'm in a bad mood I just watch this and BAM...IT'S GONE.

Enjoy...
drinking out of cups


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, 

Garfie: again I'm so sorry this is happening to you and I know how it is, it's ok to not be brave sometimes, we're human, crying sometimes make you see the picture alittle clearer. We <3 you so much and we will be missing you even more, take your time but don't stay out to long for my flood gates will open from missing you. Rest and relax it's not over yet, you can do it again and with being early ended, I'm
Sure you'll see your BFP soon enough, Take Care.

Stork: Hello ma'am, glad to see you bk on but sad to hear you're not staying you will be Mia again....I can totally understand, we've all been there so know if you ever need anyone to talk to know we're here. <3 yal

Leather: Did I hear you say "BLACK FRIDAY", I'm so totally ready!

BeatifulD: YAYYY for HB!!! You're progressing really great!

Carlwarly: I was the same way, fell in love with my bean the first moment I seen two lines!

MamaTex: Hey at least someone enjoyed your delicious sloppy joes!! I'm sure your fur-babies were much obliged :winkwink: You and DH are really doing better then most w/ the BD'ing. I began dreading it Bc it was so tiring :nope: Thumbs up and index/middle fingers crossed for you that you get that BFP!

MIA ladies: Missing you girls.

AFM: Not to happy today but that's ok, will make the best of what's given to me.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS SWEETZ, IT'S YOUR V-DAY!!!! TELL YOUR BABY I SAID HAPPY 24th week B-day!!!! Im so happy you're here w/ me and we can go through this journey together, esp.since we've been here forever seem like....

Honestly I feel like I have been prego for 9 months already!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwwwwww Never!!Thanks!! It has been a long journey but I am overjoyed I made it this far!! I couldn't have done it without you and all the wonderful ladies in this thread. :) I feel like I have been pregnant forever lol


----------



## jabish

How is everyone doing......I have to say I am confused....AF due today or tomorrow..not quite sure cause i o'ed early and all but no sign of her yet and had a neg preg test yesterday and too scarred to try today...i am saving my last test for either tomorrow morning or Monday morning..please be praying for me everyone as I am praying for all of you....thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok ladies i know this is a bit off topic but it is the right season to ask.....so im in desperate need for a Thanksgiving recipie, that my family would enjoy...let me remind you tha we are from the country so we love country soul food, but everything is being cooked already by the older hands in the family, so im searching for a dessert or something to bring....any ideas or help would be awesome!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: waiting to Try, its def going to be ok


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

I was always on dessert duty hehe

I did pumpkin pie, pecan pie, apple pie, and sweet potato pie. I can give you one hellova apple pie recipe....I just need to find it.


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA for a few days!

Garfie I am so sorry! I'm praying for you to heal quickly and to get plenty of time to mourn your loss! :hugs:

Carlywarly Congrats on your BFP!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM This month I'm am trying temping for the first time. So far I haven't been very good about it because I get up at different times everyday so my chart is already all over the place time wise. I'm also considering trying GFJ this month.


----------



## Sweetz33

Meggie....I set my alarm for 6am daily, checked temp, and if I didn't have to get up...I went back to sleep...what?! Lol!!


----------



## Leather3280

AFM: Well I'm on cd22 and 6dpo I'm not keeping track of signs just taking it easy and temping every morning. 

Never: Yup we are going Black Friday shopping on Thursday night into early Friday morning since our movers are coming in the morning.


----------



## carlywarly

Aww thats sooo sweet nevergivingup!! :) Thank you xx

My symptoms: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x


----------



## jabish

The big bad witch showed up today !!!


----------



## mackjess

Sorry AF got you!! Hopefully your next cycle will be easier to figure out and you will get the eggy next time. I tried the first cycle after my m/c, too, and it must have been too soon and didn't work. FX you get your xmas BFP!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, SWEETZ, I want to do an pecan pie!!!!

Carlywarly :I will surely update those Symptns!

Mackjess: Hey ma'am, can you remind me with your Symptns again, sorry prego brain.

Leather: Well I will surely be shopping Thurs. Nite too into early Friday morning...I Love Black Friday!!

Jabish: Sorry ab AF showing...don't give up, I'm
Sure it's sooner than you think!

Meggiemay: Helli ma'am, glad to hear fr you again, and I wasn't a fan of tempting ESP. If I had to wake up the same time every morning...booo so you are ded awarded some points! And def try the gfj, so far most of us ladies agree on it!!

AFM: Waiting for TURKEY DAY!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

LPJKP: CONGRATS ON HITTING your 16wk!!! Go you and I sooo love the new pics!!! Your bump is fantastic!


----------



## mackjess

Oh boy, am I looking forward to prego brain!

CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold about 3DPO. Don't know if that is a symptom or not.


----------



## nevergivingup

Don't worry Mackjess, it's so coming...and it's horrible....I ask my doc for memory pills...im in school for goodness sake...prego brain isn't helping!

And WOWSERS you're having awesome and many Symptns!!


----------



## mackjess

I have more, those were just the ones I had leading up to the BFP. Thanks for keeping track of all of us.

And if you find memory pills, please share where you got them. I'm getting ready to study for a new certification for work right after the holidays.:dohh:


----------



## Sweetz33

What is a memory? Lol!

Pecan pie recipe on its way....

AFM...I have hit the loose joints and messed up equilibrium stage. This only means one thing....swollen ankles are going to arrive soon. Oh the joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## jabish

mackjess said:


> Sorry AF got you!! Hopefully your next cycle will be easier to figure out and you will get the eggy next time. I tried the first cycle after my m/c, too, and it must have been too soon and didn't work. FX you get your xmas BFP!

thank you and i pray for the Christmas BFP..I had such great hopes for this month and had tons of symptoms....can't believe i read my body so so wrong..



how are you feeling..how are things comming along for you?


----------



## mackjess

I'll be praying for you as well. I want us all to have our rainbow babies.

I'm doing as OK as I can. I wish I could say it is enjoyable, but so far it is not at all. I really think I will be reassured if I get to hear the heartbeat at my 6wk scan. I know that my last one was a chemical pregnancy, my tests never got dark, even well after my missed period. In fact, they were still negative 4 days after I missed AF. So I know this pregnancy is different, but it is so scary that I just can't enjoy it yet. If I get to see the blip, that it's developing correctly, and hear the hb, I know that I will be able to relax and enjoy it a little. I've even tried not thinking about being preggers until the scan day gets here. I'm sure that sounds terrible, especially after I prayed, waited and tormented myself to get the BFP, it seems I'm just as tormented after.

All I know is I thank god every day that I am, and try to hope for the best.


----------



## elina

could not wait...tested on CD23 and 11DPO...but it was a :BFN: and no symptoms as well...
probably AF will show up....wait to get on next cycle of do-wait-watch game again...i hate this 
how is everyone doing?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey ladies,

Mackjess, WOWSERS more Symptns!! We want to hear them!! And my FX that this will be your sticky bean. And don't feel bad I did the same as you, tried to not think ab being pregnant but yet still Thank God and made a vow to him. So it's ok, just Thank Him for this blessing and accept his will...and embrace this pregnancy!

Elina: Sorry to hear ab the BFN, but you're not out until AF shows, so don't lose hope!!

SWEETZ: YAYYYY THANKS FOR THE RECIPIE, IM SO GOING TO USE THAT TOMMORROW FOR TRIAL & ERROR, it easier then the ones I was looking up which helps me out alot Bc I don't like difficulty. So THANKS MA'AM!!! and I too have the lose joints!! Just wait until you get the sore pelvis!!


----------



## mackjess

food cravings have really kicked in, along with sense of smell, light headed if I stand too fast, fatigue, crazy dreams, peeing every 3.47 minutes, moments of heartburn if the tummy gets empty, moments of queasy after I eat, always warm when I used to always be cold, belly is bloated, hormones are making me pounce dh, when I'm not mad at him for something stupid and I have the sorest bbs ever. I might start sleeping in those tanks with the shelf bras bc they hurt sooooo bad by the time I wake up. And this is week 5. Lol, I'm in for a heck of a ride.

And thank you never. you always know the right things to say.


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz33 said:


> Meggie....I set my alarm for 6am daily, checked temp, and if I didn't have to get up...I went back to sleep...what?! Lol!!

Sweetz That is a great idea!

Jabish So sorry AF got you!

Mackjess Wow You have a ton of symptoms! I have a feeling this is gonna be your sticky bean!

AFM I did get some GFJ today but just a small one serving bottle, so i'll have to get more tomorrow. I'm really hoping I get a BFP this month! I'm supposed to O on the 21st the day before Thanksgiving! Might be a good thing it's not on Thanksgiving cause this means I can BD then stuff myself the next day!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: waiting to Try, its def going to be ok


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Mackjess: What Beautiful Symptns You Are Having....so many already, you are def in store for a ride ma'am and def enjoy it!!! I couldn't wait until
I got home so I could shoot that awful bra somewhere..away from my "Precious"(boobs;) Your Symptns sounds similiar to mine...but mine didn't come in until 6wks so lucky you!! And to this day the best thing that DH can do is stay away Bc everything he does now makes me frustrated..heehee....I'm blaming it on the hormones, Bc he's actually being and awesome DH i just need to argue ab something. So your DH is in for it:shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

I am having a Garfield Monday....

Cat kept me up all morning, got pissed at cat, threw something at cat, cat proceeded to use my leg as a scratching post, grabbed cat, cat bit me.....I bled...then cursed...DH came out and saved cat.

DH turned on heat, I turned off heat.....this went on for about 4 hrs throughout the night....I finally gave up and slept with no covers. 

Have doc appointment this am with none other then the therapist....forgot appointment time so had to call...couldn't get a human for over an hour...got a human...phone disconnected.

Today is a day I want to stay in bed but can't. I swear if the therapist asks me "how I feel today" she will see the evil side of my pregnant, hormonal, lacking sleep, want to kill my cat and beat the crap out of my dh arse.....growl.


----------



## lpjkp

Oh gosh Sweetz, that sounds like a right day from hell!!!! I say a day under the covers and waking up tomorrow would be perfect!!! Cats can be evil little creatures sometimes, my cat included!! 

Storked: Haven't heard from you in aggeeessss, where are you?!!!!!!! I know you moved, and I hope your new place is absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!

Never: Thanks so much!!! I felt so blessed to have reached 16 weeks...my belly seems to have ballooned already (Eeek!) and I'm feeling little flutters everyday now, so the pregnancy really feels a lot more real for sure!! We find out the gender too in 5 days, so excited!! How is little man treating you?

Garfie: I hope you're doing well, and I'm still thinking of you xxxxxxx

Lisa: I haven't read from you in a while...Hope you and bump are doing fantastically!!!! xx

Congrats to MackJess, Carly and Colour on your BFPs!! It's always amazing to see others starting their pregnancy journey and taking that step away from the stressful TTC! I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months ahead!! 

All the other ladies with the arrival of dreaded AF/TTC: Do something you know would be out of bounds if you were pregnant, and good luck with this cycle! It's a whole new opportunity for catching that eggie, and you WILL catch it!!!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## mackjess

Thank you everyone. Today I'm in 5 weeks. I am terrified. Lord please help me make it through this to week 6. Again, I'm grateful to have another shot but this will also be a sad week for me because I keep thinking about how far along I'd be. I'm still very sad for the little angel we lost. I don't know how I'm going to stand it til my 11/29 appt! Pretty sure that time has never gone so slow.


----------



## Topanga053

Awww you'll make it through, mackjess! I second the others that this sounds like your sticky bean!! Of course you're still sad for your lost angel; I'm sure you always will be, but I hope your new sticky bean eases some of that pain. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## nevergivingup

O Lpjkp...you are absolutely AMAZING(singing it outloud) You are really progressing greatly! And your bump will only get bigger...and your little baby is already moving it's only a matter of hours or days when you'll be able to feel it & hear it. I'm SOO excited for you...Embrace it ma'am IT'S REAL, YOU'RE PREGNANT, YOU ARE CARRYING ANOTHER HUMAN BEING INSIDE YOU....sooo you have 2 hearts, 4 kidneys, and you just might have a penis(heehee)!!! CONGRAtS Ma'am....Soooo can't wait until your gender scan...what do you think you're having??

SWEETZ: HAHAHA, that was Sooo hilariously cute!!!! Sorry about your day starting off Terrible but it def brought a smile to our face...THANKS :haha: I hope your day gets better. Cats are beautiful creatures I wanted one but I decided to go with a dog....I feel their alittle more trustworthy. 

Garfie: I hope the bleeding is lessing up and healing mentally, emotionally and physically. Missing you already ma'am. 

Lisalee: Missing you, where are you?

BaybeeEm: My best BNB buddy left me again :growlmad: missing you ma'am

BamaGurl: Did you have your appt. Yet?

Shefali: How's it going, are you still in TWW? missing you.

Stork: Can't wait until you return!

HisGrace: I hope everything is going ok, really miss ya!

Sirbaby: Where are you ma'am? Missing you!

Mandi0225: Hope you're ok, missing you!

MamaTex: Are you in TWW??!! Excited for you!

Runnergrl: I totally miss you, hope to hear from ya soon!!

Tronmom: Hope everything ok, left us already :cry:

Tybabydreams: Where have you disappeared too, haven't heard from you in forever, hope everything is ok!

:hi: Hi to all the others who are frequent on the thread!! Thanks for making this thread as awesome as it is!!! And CONGRATS TO OUR PREGGOS and Don't give up to Our TTC'ers, your rainbow baby is just around the corner, just got to reach out and grab it and if it's not there the first time, keep reaching with patience and faith, we're all on this journey together!!!

AFM: To think I started this thread after my 2nd m/c and now 24 wks 6 days pregnant today is a blessing and miracle that sometimes I can't phantom. Although I loss my boy twin with this pregnancy. God has blessed me so and I can't stop thanking him enough for what he has given me! Like I always say, I count my past m/c's all joy Bc they were lessons learned...and I'm sure my 3 babies are sleeping peacefully waiting to enter their home in heaven. *I will see them again one day :winkwink: Good day ladies!


----------



## bamagurl

My appointment is Wednesday morning! I am so anxious. I keep having horrible nightmares about bad things happening to my children and I think it is because I have a little fear that something is wrong and my body won't let me in on it. I know that is crazy and everything appears to be going well, I guess it is just a fear in between appointments.


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl: Dreams can tell us things and reveal things to us, I believe, but sometimes dreams are just a result of your inner fears, worries, desires, etc and no more!! Try not to worry :)

meggiemay93: I like your Thanksgiving plans lol. Going to need to BD after Thanksgiving to burn off those calories!!

lpjkp: Flutters are good :) Symptoms, symptoms, and more symptoms..I can only hope I get a BFP before the end of the year but if I don't, I will just try and live life. That is easier said than done of course. I like to think I would be fine if I were not pregnant by my initial due date, but I can't see into the future. 

Sweetz33: Oh cats can be so awesome and suck so hard at the same time. My cat has been leaving me alone in the morning for the last few days. Even when he has food in his bowl for the next morning, he was starting to come into our bedroom and sit directly behind my head on my pillow. So I would wake up to cat butt in my face!! lol. 

nevergivingup: Ahhh, bras can be our best friend and our worst enemy hehe. I am so happy that you can experience joy after those storms!!

mackjess: Rooting for you! Those symptoms sound uncomfortable, but I am glad you are having definite signs of pregnancy!! Way to go Mama :)

To the other ladies: Hi and hello! I wish I could contribute a Thanksgiving recipe but I haven't really taken on a traditional Thanksgiving by myself. I tried doing non traditional dishes last year, but my relatives picked around so I am letting someone else handle Thanksgiving this year!! 

AFM: Got some BD'ing in. Not doing it every other day like I want, but hey, giving it the old college try!! I had a super weekend. Friday night, I went to a local art show and then Saturday I went to a street art festival in downtown, Houston. The latter was a charitable event and draws artists out to make art on the streets of downtown with chalk. Here are some photos

https://i50.tinypic.com/25g5f90.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/jzab07.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/iypmc1.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/xkyi35.jpg


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl: Wow Wednesday is your big day!!! A day away from Thanksgiving, that def is awesome and a blessing at the same time. i surely wish i was soo lucky!! OH EM GEE, please dont forget about us after you tell who all you want to tell but we will def be anxiously waiting to hear!!! And i def agree with MamaTex, i had one or two of those dreams and then i had more dreams of my baby playing or i still being healthy and pregant. Dont fret to much on those dreams they will surely drive you crazy! Just trust in God ma'am, put all your cares and fears on him and believe in this pregnancy. Give it your all. We're not really safe until we have our babies so enjoy this pregnancy, harder said then done, i know, but it can be done....im doing it now:hugs:

MamaTex: You are sooo awesome!! I soo love your attitude and your positiviness! It's really contagious and its wonderful, Dont worry ma'am, your'e soo on your way. Live your life, enjoy it that bfp will come!! Your way of thinking ab it is really sweet and personal bc i was the same way, all we can do is be positive about it, no need to stress about something thats out of our hands. GL ma'am and THanks for being here with us bc your insight is wonderful. O and sounds like you had an awesome wknd!! I really wish i could do those things, but im somewhat of a boring person. THose paintings on the ground is very beautiful and the people who drew them are soo artistic!! To think peeople have those skills are remarkable!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S.

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: waiting to Try, its def going to be ok


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## bamagurl

The only thing that bothers me some is that I haven't had any dreams about my 2 children. I have had no dreams about the baby inside of me :( I just have bad dreams about my daughter now, but I know whatever is meant to happen will happen.


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl: i know its stressful having those dreams, i had one too that was soo horrible it actually showed me crying over a miscarried baby, it was very scary and it didnt help that i was still in 1st trimester, i was so worried and a bit paranoid until i went to my 18wk scan which i havent been to the doc since i was 12wks due to relocating. But seeing my baby on that u/s made me throw away all those fears and that crazy dream. I hope once you see you baby on Wed. you will be more reassured that everything will be ok but one thing you have to remember that you have to put all your trust and fears in God, keep praying for your baby and keep thanking God. Im sure once you begin feeling your babe move in you, you will be more relieved, so hold on Bamagurl. Youre so far along, youre in 2nd trimester, this is honeymoon time where sickness has left and better days has come. dont worry about those dreams, i hate to sound so religious but as a christian i know the Devil work in our minds as well. Dont let him steal your joy youve gotten so far!


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I know that it is just a fear that it is deep down from last time. I know this baby is doing well, because I can feel movements every now and then. I guess I might always get this fear until baby is here with us! And you know I love your religious side :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Bama...I had the fears all the way up until last Saturday...my V day. Completely normal. :)

Sorry I'm so grumpy today ladies....day got a little better when I got home. DH had a bowl of fruit loops waiting for me with a side of hugs, snuggles and an ear. He knows I hate seeing the therapist period...and knowing I had a rough morning...he knew it wouldn't go well. It didn't go well....I almost slapped the lady. Growl....then got stuck in traffic on way home. Now I plan on relaxing the rest of night bc *drum roll please* dentist appointment 8am tomorrow!!!! Ugh....and as if it couldn't get any worse....3hr glucose test Wednesday!! If I make it to Thursday I truly will be thankful! Lol!


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz I'm praying the rest of your week goes better than today! :hugs:

Bamagurl I know someone who has 10 kids and with everyone of them she's had horrible dreams about things happening to her kids that were already born. I think it's just a symptom some women have. I'll be praying for your nightmares to go away! :hugs:

MamaTex Those are some awesome pics! 

AFM GFJ is definitely giving me lots of watery cm (tmi)! I think i'm hooked!


----------



## Tybabydreams

Hi ladies, I'm baaaaack. Sorry for the long absence, the past month has been crazy for me. DH and I are getting ready to leave on our hunniversay (honeymoon, 1st wedding anniversary) trip to Europe, so I picked up a lot of freelance editing work to get extra $$$ for the trip.

Congratulations!!!!!! to MackJess, Color, and Carly, I'm soooooooooo happy you guys got your :bfp: I agree with the other ladies, I think these will be your sticky beans and rainbow babies!!!:happydance:

Lpj: Love the belly shots on your profile pic. I'm so happy that everything is fine, and that you're feeling baby beginning to move!!!! I soooo hope to know what that feels like one day soon.

I hope everyone else is doing good! Welcome to the new ladies, I look forward to getting to know you all. I have a lot of reading to do to catch up with everyone, but I hope all is fine and getting ready for Turkey Day!!

AFM: AF showed her ugly face last week, so a:bfn: for me. But I'm VERY hopeful that this month is my month!! Hubby and I will be on our hunniversary, so that's 17 days of nothing but times and opportunity!!! So excited. I'm still monitoring my CM, and using an app that "predicts" when I'll be fertile. So it looks like the end of this week into next week are my golden opportunities, but I plan on just :sex: me and DH's brains out!! 
So I'm feeling very hopeful that this is my month!!!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Tybabydreams Have fun on your hunniversay! Good luck with the BD'ing! I'll be praying you get a BFP! I was just thinking, if you do get a BFP your baby will be made in Europe! lol


----------



## nevergivingup

JUST POPPING ON TO SAY HELLLooooo(echhooing) TO THE LADIES, I HAD TO SCROLL ALMOST TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE TO FOUND OUR THREAD SO I HAD TO COMMENT TO BRING IT UP A FEW SPACES, I HOPE EVERYONE IS BUSY GETTING READY FOR TURKEY DAY OR EITHER :sex: THATS WHY ITS SOOO QUIET HERE :shrug:

Tybabydreams: yayyy so glad to hear from you agaain, i started getting worried but glad to hear youre ok and still in the running. Not to thrilll to hear of AF arriving but she only last for a couple of days and im sure you will have more :sexL days on your hunnianniversary then AF days so def have fun and enjoy yourself ma'am, and bring us home a Christmas baby!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl 1 more day!!!!

LPJKP, 4 MORE DAYS!!

And who is testing soon?????


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB: ? *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 / 2nd HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S./ *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:
 
MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: waiting to Try, its def going to be ok


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm quiet bc I am recouping from the dentist lol I had a cavity in my tooth, they fixed it, but that wasn't the problem. Problem was my teeth roots are pretty far in my sinuses naturally, and currently my sinuses are insanely swollen. Turns out that was the "root" of the problem......hehe I know bad joke:haha::winkwink:

Ok you are saying 1 day for Bama, 4 for lp? Did I miss something?!


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ as excited as I am that I have an appointment tomorrow they probably won't do an ultrasound. They will probably be mean and make me wait till 18 weeks to find out the gender....mean people!! I am going to try and ask to see if I can get them to do an ultrasound tomorrow but highly doubt it *impatiently waiting*


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks tybaby, that's very sweet of you! I can't wait until you get that long awaited bfp and can join in the excitement too! Hope you have a fab anniversary and AF=a fantastic new opportunity to make a baby! I love your positive attitude, that's already getting you halfway! 

Never, hubby has rearranged the gender scan for tomorrow! Eeek! Hopefully I'll have an update on team pink/blue in around 24 hours! Xx


----------



## bamagurl

YAY can't wait to hear boy or girl!!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oooooo gender scans!! 

I think lp boy......Bama not sure....leaning towards boy but prolly a girl lol


----------



## bamagurl

I really hope it is another little girl but if it is a boy that will be wonderful too as long as he/she is healthy!

What time do you go for your gender scan tomorrow?!?!

Ok so I have seen the lovely belly pics of you other beautiful ladies, so I thought what the hay why not post a pic of my baby belly.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1763.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HisGrace

Hope every one is doing well.


----------



## BayBeeEm

Hello ladies! Its been a while. I hope everyone is doing well. So sorry for the prolonged silence. I've been overwhelmed trying to catch up enough to comment on the affairs of everyone is this growing group! I miss everyone and I am working on being more active. Missed you guys a lot!


----------



## BayBeeEm

Bama - I have an appointment too! I haven't seen what the purpose of your visit is but mine is for the NT and a gender scan. Although I think it is super obvious for them to be able to tell, they have the high tech 4D ultrasound and are confident they can tell. This will be the first one my husband has been off to join me at. We're so excited, nervous (more me), all of that. 

Never - Hi hun. How are you? What have I missed?!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33: Ba tum tish! I laughed. Glad everything went well at the dentist

lpjkp: What do you think the gender is and have you guys settled on some names yet?

bamagurl: Nice bump!

nevergiving up: My positive attitude is something I have had all my life. I get angry and upset some days, but I can't stay that way for long. I like to think that as long as I wake up the next day, I have an opportunity to make my life better. To answer one of your earlier questions, I am probably close to starting the two week wait. Not sure though. I am on CD14. 

Question for the pregnant ladies here: I think, Sweetz, you said something about a C section? How are you other ladies planning to deliver? Natural? C section? Something in between handling at home and going to the hospital?

AFM: I went and bought some off brand expectorant that has Guatefessin only in it. I am hoping this will help with my cervical mucus because I have noticed that since the arrival of AF, I have been more dry than normal. I am also thinking about buying Preseed and greatly increasing my water take. I am on the fence about using baby aspirin. I think I will just start with these simple steps first. On CD14 here.

In non baby making news, I have been dealing with an achey wrist for the past two days. I think I might have carpal tunnel in my left wrist. I can't even close my car door without being in pain so it looks like I will be returning to the doctor for yet another thing. I am thankful it is my left hand and not my right hand, as I am right handed.


----------



## Sweetz33

I have carpel tunnel and it sucks....

I'm totally dreading tomorrow.....3 hr glucose test....


----------



## mackjess

tex, I'd like to an epidural only at a hospital. obviously if I have complications I'd be ok with a c-section. you hear now all the time about non c section deliveries being scheduled and then drugs used to induce it. I can understand if you are getting past your due date and the baby can get too big, or one or both of you could experience stress to your bodies going past the due. it seems like more and more people are scheduling births around their schedules or what's convenient for the doctor. I hope that my baby gets to decide when it's ready to come out.


----------



## meggiemay93

Lpjkp Yay for gender scan tomorrow!

Bama I'll be praying they do an ultrasound!

BaybeeEm Yay for gender scan!

Hisgrace HI!!!!!

MamaTex I'll be praying for your wrist to heal!!!

Sweetz I'll be praying your glucose test goes well and it's not too bad!


----------



## BeautifulD

Mama Tex...

I would like a natural delivery where I'm able to move around freely... With both of my girls I had natural deliveries with no drugs BUT I had to be monitored constantly. With martine because she was drip induced and with zoebbecause she had meconium in her water so I had to be strapped down.... I was also thinking maybe a water birth for some of it would be nice... Still, there's a long way to go before I think about that in more depth :)


----------



## Sweetz33

welp...glucose test cancelled....why? BC I am sick as in vomitting....apparently my body can't go too long w/o food or water before it revolts....Nurse is going to call tomorrow to figure out an alternative...


----------



## nevergivingup

HI LADIES!!!

1 more day until Turkey Day....wohoo!!!

BamaGurl: THE BUMP IS AWESOME!!!!!! And youre showing alot....do you already have your prego clothes?Today is your appt. and I know exactly what you meant when you said mean people are going to make you wait fir an u/s until you're 18wks, that's what they made me do...how paranoid I was. Are you going to hear the HB? I hope that holds you over until the U/S. FX for your little girl.

SWEETZ: Ahh boooo about the dentist and about the vomitting. Im 24 years old and am still terrified of those people. Their drills and needles and mouth stretchers and everything else they use scares me to pieces everytime I go even for a cleaning. I should be a dentist on Halloween next year, that'll scare some people. And I hope they find a way for you to do the Glucose test w/o you getting sick, silly people know your condition.

BayBeeEm: HELLOOOO..Glad to hear from you again....And CONGRATSBON HITTING the double digits....12wks look at you getting to big for your britches!! So excited and happy to hear you're going in for your U/S and DH will be joining you...he is def needed, this is yet another milestone. I hope you get some pics. 

Lpjkp: YAYYYYYY GENDER SCAN IS TODAY :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Tell your DH BNB ladies says THANKS!! I hope we get to see pics.....only if you want to.

MamaTex: YAYYY you're almost in TWW, my FX that this is your cycle!!! Water will ded help with cm, it did with mine, but I know you don't like it but Grapefruit worked even better...eewww grapefruit....I know. I just ate one yesterday and they're not that bad....says the prego lady who'll eat ab anything...your positiveness is AWESOME!!

HisGrace: GLAD TO HEAR FROM YOU!!! Hope all is well!! How's it going?

Mackjess: I like that plan just let the baby come on it's own, but with me being in RN school and so many days I'm allowed to miss, I believe I may be one of the induction ladies you may be talking too....although I still don't want an epidural but hey it's not up to us, so I will give him a chance to come on his own but once he gets stubborn and wanna Vacae to after the due date...then I'm coming for him!!!

AFM: Nothing New, heading out of town today for Turkey day with my family and won't be bk until Sat. so I will be on and off, so apologies ahead of time for my tardiness. And I'm 25 weeks...come on time...30 wks is when I'm buying things for him...not a day sooner...unless he wants to vacate earlier and I hope that isn't his plans!!

hello :hi: to the other ladies!!


----------



## mackjess

I totally get working around an RN school sched. or when you get past your due date and the babe needs encouragement to vacate. I've worked at Sprint and the federal government where we have vacation time and maternity leave out the whazoo, and ladies have their deliveries scheduled months in advance. I don't get it. Maybe it's the way out hospitals in ks are, the doctors really try to schedule births here for no good reason except it interferes went with their golf game. :) I want to try to let nature take its course before I do that. if that didn't work, out there is pain or strain for me out the baby I'd be fine inducing.

And I wish I had what it took for a natural delivery, but as I whined over a hangnail yesterday (in my defense it did bleed) I realized that's not gonna happen. since I know I'm gonna need an epidural or pain meds or whatever, I guess I don't feel I need the induce drugs on top of that.

hope you have a great thanksgiving and travel safe. I'm way excited about all the eating I'm about to be doing. I can't wait to hear about everyone's appts and scans today!


----------



## bamagurl

Well I didn't get an ultrasound today, but I did get to hear the heartbeat! They had a hard time getting to it because baby was busy busy busy moving! Once she was able to get the heart rate, it was between 171-173!!! I go back on December 5th to find out gender! I CANNOT WAIT!!!

How was your appointment BayBeeEm?!?! Anxiously waiting to hear!

Never~ I am so super excited for turkey day tomorrow! I cannot wait to eat my heart out haha


----------



## meggiemay93

I can't wait for Thanksgiving tomorrow! I'm so thankful I have a wonderful hubby and i'm thankful for family and friends and a nice apartment to live in!

Well i'm supposed to O today, but I don't think it's gonna happen. I still have watery cm (tmi), but no O pains. Last night a had a sharp pain on my right side but it didn't feel like O pain and no temp spike. I'll still try to get some BD'ing in tonight and friday.


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy Turkey day for tomorrow ladies xxxxxx


----------



## meggiemay93

bamagurl said:


> Well I didn't get an ultrasound today, but I did get to hear the heartbeat! They had a hard time getting to it because baby was busy busy busy moving! Once she was able to get the heart rate, it was between 171-173!!! I go back on December 5th to find out gender! I CANNOT WAIT!!!
> 
> How was your appointment BayBeeEm?!?! Anxiously waiting to hear!
> 
> Never~ I am so super excited for turkey day tomorrow! I cannot wait to eat my heart out haha

Yay for the heartbeat!!! That's a great sign that the baby was moving so much!!!!! So for the ultrasound you are kinda in a 2ww! lol


----------



## lpjkp

Here we go!
 



Attached Files:







Scan0005.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









Scan0004.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bamagurl

Meggiemay haha yes I am in a 2ww! I love that!

Congrats on a little boy lpjkp!!! Do yall have a name picked out yet? He is already so handsome!!! Congrats again :wohoo:


----------



## lpjkp

Aww, thanks bama? We've chosen Jenson, but a little confused on a middle name!x


----------



## bamagurl

That is so cute! Love the name! I can't wait to be able to call our baby a name instead of it or baby haha!

Are yall doing any kind of reveal?


----------



## lpjkp

We've already revealed the gender to family...we hadn't planned to until christmas day, but it didn't go down so well with everyone, so we revealed today (We were wayy too excited to keep it in anyway!)...we're going to reveal the name in a DVD of the scan as a present to everyone on christmas day though x


----------



## bamagurl

That will be special! I am sure they will love that! Yeah it is hard to hold in when you find out because it is so exciting!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lp I so called that one!! How did I know? The way you are carrying...just like me!! Hehe!! Congrats and cute name!!

Bama bugger on the scan woohoo on the heartbeat.

Never...they came up with an alternative. With me failing the 1hr that is enough to dx me as diabetic so now my insurance with cover the supplies. They want me to keep testing my blood and if it continues to go out of whack, then the test. They are trying to avoid it since I am getting so sick when I fast.


----------



## meggiemay93

Lp Yay for a boy!!!! Cute name!

Sweetz I'm glad they found something that works for you! Hopefully you're feeling better now!


----------



## BayBeeEm

:hugs:Hello ladies. I hope you're all doing well. 

Hi Maggiemay, nice to meet you!!!! I see you're another ball of positive energy!

I just wanted to wish everyone a fantastic Thanksgiving. If you do nothing else, rest! 


Oh AFM - The scan went very well. My entire blood panel was beautiful. NT scan result was .85, which apparently is really, really good. I am did the complementary blook work after. The 4D ultasound indicated, with 90% confidence, that the baby is a HE! We will confirm at the 20 weeks apointment. I will share pictures once I've scanned them in.


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl: Yay for hearing a heart beat. I know that has you even more [email protected]!!

never: You're excused ma'am. I am sure you will have some stories and positive words of encouragement for us upon your return. Congrats on making 25 weeks!!

Sweetz33: Glad you are on the path to getting better

meggiemay93: Good luck with the BDing. Have fun!!

BeautifulD: Hello! Happy Turkey Day to you too!

lpkp: A boy! So awesome. I would like to have at least one boy :) I like the name Jenson. It is unique and not that hard to spell!!

Carlywarly: How are you doing? Hope you are fairing well

BayBeeEm: Hey there. Glad your scan went well :)

AFM: Tomorrow I will fix a Thanksgiving lunch before my husband goes to work at 2pm. I will try to get some BDing in tomorrow, if not tonight and tomorrow!! I went and bought some Preseed so I am going to see if it lives up to the hype. I have read and heard mostly good things about it. Any little bit helps right?


----------



## bamagurl

Oh my all these boys!!! BayBeeEm so glad that your scan went well! I can't wait to see the pics! I am so jealous I have to wait 2 more weeks!!!


----------



## BayBeeEm

MamaTex - thanks! Stinks that your husband has to work tomorrow but he is lucky that you will have cooked early enough for him to take some of that deliciousness with him for lunch! As for PreSeed, I can't say enough about it, its great. I used with both pregnancies but I really think it was the grapefruit juice that sealed the deal wit h this one. I mean I had sooooo much stretchy cm! Good luck with the BDing.


Bama - I hear that most doctors do make you wait til 16+, so I was surprised that they we would even guess at this point. I see that you just a day away from 16. Oh, the agony! Well we're almost there. I'm curious to see if the Y chromosome shows up in your home!


----------



## meggiemay93

BayBeeEm Yay for a boy!!!! Do you have any names picked out? I try to be positive. It's very hard, but I know that God has everything in control and everything is done for a reason (though we may not know what) in His time.


----------



## meggiemay93

BaybeeEm My DH just saw that about me being a ball of positive energy and he said yeah right try living with her. I guess i'm just more positive when it comes to people other than myself


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks mama tex.... I'm in the UK so no turkey day for me :haha: 

Make sure y'all have some for me, I LOVE meat at the moment :rofl:


----------



## nevergivingup

:hi: Hi ladies AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO THE US LADIES!!! AND HAPPY ANOTHER DAY TO THE UK LADIES..I HOPE I COVERED EVERYONE.

OH EM GEE.... LPJKP: I totally agree with Sweetz, you are carrying just as i was at that point...THE PICS ARE BEAUTIFUL..AND YOUR LITTLE BOY IS HANDSOME ALREADY!! O HOW SEEING THAT MADE MY THANKSGIVING DAY ALITTLE BETTER. CONGRATS GURLIE!! AND THANKS FOR SHARING THAT WITH US!!! THIS IS DEF YOUR RAINBOW BABY!! AND JENSON IS A WONDERFUL NAME, I LIKE THE CHRISTMAS IDEA OF REVEALING IT!

BAYBEEEM: YAYY FOR A GREAT U/S APPT.AND YOUR BABY TEST COMING BK ALL HEALTHY!! AND CONGRATS ON THE SIDE GENDER SCAN AS WELL, HOW LUCKY YOU WERE TO GET THAT BEFORE TURKEY DAY!!! CONGRATS AND WELCOME TO TEAM BOY, ITS DEF WONDERFUL!!! HOW WAS YOUR DH?


BAMAGURL: SORRY AB NO U/S BUT I HAVE TO SAY HEARING THE HB IS JUST AS REASSURRING AT THE MOMENT,RIGHT. O IM SOO GLAD YOU GOT TO HEAR IT AND 171 IS AWESOME, SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE A BUSY BEE IN THERE!! NOW ITS YOUR TURN FOR GENDER SCAN ......WILL YOU BRING THE BABY GIRL TO THE GROUP OR WILL THIS THREAD BE TEAM BOY!! 

MAMATEX: SORRY AB THE DH WORKING ON TURKEY DAY BUT ALL THAT MATTERS IS THE BD RIGHT!! AND THE PRESEED IS AWESOME I TOO USED IT AND IT DEF MADE BD BETTER AND MORE ENJOYABLE...NO MORE STARTING FIRES! HEEHEE I SOOO HAVE MY FX FOR YOU, YOPU SOO DESERVE IT, YOURE TOO AWESOME!!

SWEETZ: GLAD TO HEAR ABOUT THE ALTERNATIVE OUTCOME,THEY'RE DEF IN YOUR CORNER WITH HELPING YOU THE BEST WAY!!

CARLYWARLY: WHERE ARE YOU HIDING MA'AM?

AFM: WE HAVE MADE IT TO OUR DESTINATION :happydance: BUT I HAD TO START COOKING THANKSGIVING AS SOON AS I GOT HERE AND HAD TO RUN TO WAL-MART(crazy idea..it was a stampede there and hardly any food) So from 7am- to now 7:00 am i had only 2 hrs of sleep....and still waiting on food to finish...o my i think i will be sleeping in my plate instead of eating it. 

O Well im surely Thankful for God blessing me to see another wonderful Glorious day and to be with my family once again. I so Thankful for my Dh he is soo darn wonderful, i truely believe God made him specially for me, we were def meant to be, he is everything im not, he's my breath of fresh air everytime i see him....sadly he wont be joining me this Thanksgiving due to working so i willl truely miss him.

HAVE A GREAT TURKEY DAY LADIES...LET THE FESTIVITIES BEGIN!!!!! YUM YUM!!!

AND WHO'S GOING TO BRING THIS THREAD A LITTLE PRINCESS????


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected] *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB: ? *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 / 2nd HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S./ *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: waiting to Try, its def going to be ok


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! Can we say horrible cramping last night!! Called docs she said most likely BH since I'm *eh hem* so large. Told to just relax and don't worry. Thanksgiving is kinda a downer for me this year. No family around, DH is working, and no turkey. I guess I'm with the UK girls this year, just another day. I will most likely lay down on the couch and watch some football....


----------



## nevergivingup

O my sorry about the cramping sweetz, glad to hear that it's due to your boy's size and nothing else. And sorry about Thanksgiving, i know you're a football girl so i hope you have a great time relaxing and watching it. you def need some you time anyway.


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwwww DH went to go to work, then 20 min later was back home. Super confused I was like um why are you back home? He said he forgot something....came in with bags from Walmart....it had pre cooked turkey, stuffing mix, gravy mix, cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie and my favorite ice cream. He said sorry you will have to cook some of it, but I wanted my baby to have a T-day dinner. He also apologized it was Walmart....lol he said it was the only thing open. So thanks to him, I have good fixins for T-day. He also showed me his day off request for December...he is taking my birthday (23rd) and Christmas off. He has always worked on my birthday so this was an awesome surprise. He said he is taking me out to dinner wherever I wanted and to see the Cirque du Soleil movie. He said if I rather though, he will just take me to Cirque du Soleil. Sooooo excited!! Is it the 23rd yet lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww how lovely of oh.... he's a doll!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Ladies and welcome to all the new ladies. I just wanted to check in and hope everyone enjoyed Thanksgiving!!
Congrats on all the BFP's!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

AWWW SWEETZ he def has the Turkey attitude. That is so sweet of him and your B-day is on the 23rd of Dec...youre an aklmost Christmas Baby, how special are you ma'am!! Thats why you have such an awesome Personality! I hope thoes cramps stopped.

Sirbaby: Hello ma'am, o how i have missed you, glad to see you popped in. Hope everything is going well. 

Hi :hi: to all the other ladies!!

AFM: Turkey day was awesooommme!! I didnt overeat but i did eat too much :blush: And in my family bc we always make more then enough food to last for 6 days, we have Thanksgiving 2 days instead of one. Same routine as Thanksgiving yesterday. Now time to shop!


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz AWWWWW that is so awesome of your DH! I'll be praying your cramps go away!!

I hope everybody in the US had a good Thanksgiving yesterday and that everyone else had a great day!!

AFM I'm pretty sure I O'ed late last night and today. We :sex: last night and i'm hoping :spermy: got to where they need to be. Yesterday DH was holding his nephew and got this look like he really wants a baby! I'm really praying i'll get a :bfp: for Christmas! Please pray for me I really want this if not for me than for my DH! I'm gonna try to stay positive this month!


----------



## nevergivingup

STAY POSITIVE MEGGIEMAY, YOU WILL GET IT BC YOU WANT IT FOR THE RIGHT REASONS, FOR THE DH. After my 3 losses all i wanted to do was give my Dh a child, thats all i wanted and although im still on the journey of I am truly grateful that God has blessed me so far to be able to get this far to give this experience to him. and you will too Meggiemay, dont worry, you will too. 

just got bk from shopping, i am swanped now off to Thanksgiving for our 2nd day tradition of over eating!

LEather: How WAS Black Friday for you ma'am? Was it better this year?


----------



## bamagurl

Hope all of you ladies are having a wonderful day! 

Meggiemay hope you caught it! Sending :dust: your way for a christmas bfp!

Afm~ all I can think about is the gender of our baby! I just cannot wait to find out what we are having! Counting down the days!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sweetz33

Never you are braver than me!!! I am terrified to go out on Black Friday....people are nuts here.

Meggie!!! WOOOHOOOO!!! CATCH THAT EGGY LIL SPERMY!!! lol

AFM - cramps are gone TG!! I think I have a pinched nerve bc but the end of the day my whole right side aches. I slept with a thin pillow under my back last night and that seemed to help. Turkey day was awesome, and eating leftovers today (even better lol). DH was awesome...even though he was exhausted from work, he stayed up with me and watched TV and gave me a leg massage bc my right leg was cramping something fierce. 

I am a Christmas baby hehe. My older sister...was born the 26th. haha


----------



## Sweetz33

Pre Turkey Day stuffing face belly shot hehe



Xander is getting quite big


----------



## meggiemay93

Thank you ladies for all the confidence! I really need it! I love this thread you are all so encouraging and I'm not afraid to tell you anything!!!

Sweetz Yay for cramping going away! I'll be praying the baby moves off your nerve! He is definitely getting quite big.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well it is official....I am scared to go shopping this year lol I just was watching the news...

2 people shot over a PARKING SPACE
many people trampled
A lady arrested for disorderly contact after cutting in line
fights over $5 headphones

And this was just today...between 8am and 9pm....

It is ridiculous!! I am too scared some idiot will hit me in my stomach bc they are not paying attention or are just pissed bc I bumped into them. What the hell ever happened to the true meaning of this season? When did people become so damn materialistic? I swear if Canada was not so darn cold I would move there....


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> Well it is official....I am scared to go shopping this year lol I just was watching the news...
> 
> 2 people shot over a PARKING SPACE
> many people trampled
> A lady arrested for disorderly contact after cutting in line
> fights over $5 headphones
> 
> And this was just today...between 8am and 9pm....
> 
> It is ridiculous!! I am too scared some idiot will hit me in my stomach bc they are not paying attention or are just pissed bc I bumped into them. What the hell ever happened to the true meaning of this season? When did people become so damn materialistic? I swear if Canada was not so darn cold I would move there....

Oh ya sweety be careful!! I didn't go out at ALL yesterday, except to the gas station and to Subway. I want nothing to do with the crowds and the crazy people!! I know it isn't bad everywhere, but I just don't want to take the risk. I don't really venture out much as it is during the holiday season to big shopping centers. I am also a little wary about crime. I mean, I live in a big city so I should expect there to be crime, but I don't want to be caught unawares so I have a few things in my car to help me out (a big wooden stick, for one)


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33: Glad your cramping is gone!!

meggiemay: Good luck!!

bamagurl: How exciting!! Yet another milestone

nevergiving up: You are having quite the busy week!! You have an excuse to overeat though . I was actually hungry by the end of Thanksgiving because the Thanksgiving lunch I made had me stuffed. I then went out to eat with my parents and my nephew, but I didn't eat much there, only to end up hungry again around 10pm! A leftover box of pita crackers came to my rescue though!!

I can relate to your desire to give DH a child. My DH has told me that having a child is one of his greatest wishes and so when I initially miscarried, I felt like I let him down. 

AFM: We tried the Preseed and love it. I didn't get to BD this morning or last night, so hopefully we get some quality time in :) I caved in and bought a bottle of grape fruit juice, just to try it, and have already misplaced it lol Oh well. I feel a lot better than I did at the start of yesterday. I had a sad day, wondering when oh when I will get my rainbow baby. I then stopped and thought about how I was missing out on taking advantage of a relaxing Friday and started looking forward to the concert I attended last night. My husband reassured me, saying that all we can do is try and that he believes we will have a baby. He is too sweet. Glad I married him :)


----------



## lpjkp

Wow! Such a cute baby bump sweet!!!! Why does it feel like I'm going to be huge from my 17 week bump?! I want a neat little compact one like yours!x


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :hi:

Meggiemay: your dh sounds def sweet and understanding, thats what we women need who have suffered loss. Noone can understand this feeling unless gone through it, and youre right its a feeling of failure and unaccomplishment, but we will get there one day, we're def not failiures Meggiemay, our time is coming to be wonderful mommies to our rainbow babies :hugs: 

Sweetz: Glad the cramping is gone, and def get you a pillow to sleep on, i get restless leg syndrome and sciatia almost every night. And that bump is beautiful.

Lpjkp: Your boy is def growing soo fast. Youre progresssing beautifully!

Hi :hi: to all the other ladies, i hope your wknd is going well.

AFM: Well Turkey day is over but of course i have lots of to go plates to eat on. Black Friday is my favorite time to shop! I dont know where everyone else lives but where i live, the people are organized and civilized and mature, we dont have those crazy things of people getting trampled here or shot. So i guess it depends where you live bc not everyone is crazy for going shopping on Black Friday, bc im not. its totally fun where i come. Now out to finish shopping for one more Aunt for Christmas :happydance:


----------



## meggiemay93

Well I forgot to temp today and I'm still feeling O pains, so I don't know what to think! I guess we'll just wait and see! I hope everyone is doing good today.


----------



## Sweetz33

On way into urgent care...apparently it was not a wise decision on my part to try and break up a dog fight between my dogs. Something is up with my wrist and something went pop in the back. I love these dogs to death, but if they don't cut the crap, they will be banished from my area until after I pop out lil froggie.


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz I'll be praying they get your back and wrist fixed up ok!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok...all is well..sorta. Sprained wrist. Hand in brace. As for back....they said bed rest. They gave me some pain meds. Oye vey.....stupid dogs...


----------



## mackjess

Goodness Sweetz! Get some rest. Hope the mutts are doing OK. I keep mine in control with a spray water bottle in the living room. My little dog hates water more than most cats. She will go from starting shit with the big dog to running away in a split second if I even grab the water bottle.


----------



## Sweetz33

Mine are afraid of flip flops lol


----------



## Leather3280

Hey Never: yup DH and I started our Black Friday sales at 7:30 pm on Thursday and went until 4:30 am at San Marcos outlet near south austin.

AFM: Well ladies my DH and I got the house keys Wednesday evening the people we were putting trust in made it through for us in the nick of time. We moved in fully on Friday morning when our movers delivered our things. I did a l


----------



## Leather3280

oops I accidently pressed the quick reply button before I was done. Hehe. Anyway I did a lot of praying those last days before we got the keys, DH got worried told me on Tuesday that we wouldn't be gettin the keys until next Wednesday and I wanted to freak out and get mad at the people who told us the house would be done before Thanksgiving, but than I thought nothing or no one can help except The Lord so I started to pray and I asked my sister Amanda to pray as well. Well when two believers in Christ come together in agreement great things happen(miracles) and we got our confirmation or the go ahead to get our keys a day before Thanksgiving. God is so good and gracious.


----------



## MamaTex

That is good news Leather!! Glad everything worked out :)


----------



## mackjess

I'm freaking out a bit today. Last time I miscarried, we were in Chicago sitting at a restaurant eating and I kept feeling these weird little pulls. Almost like a moment of dizziness and would feel like I got pulled down a bit. It wasn't enough to disturb me, and I figured it was because I'd been on the train for several hours earlier that day. My m/c started some time that night. This morning when I woke up I was having those exact same pulls, kinda dizzy feelings. I haven't been in a train, or even a car. No spotting, cramping or anything, and my bbs still hurt like crazy. I'm hoping it's just sinuses making me dizzy as I'm very congested today.

But something feels kind of off. My head has that same exact weird feeling that I haven't had since the m/c in Sept. I went to bed feeling so hopeful and reassured. One more day til I am in week 6, and I've made it days past my m/c. I was only 5+2. I thought I was home free and feeling positive for the first time since my BFP, so I don't think it's nervousness making me imagine things.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz, o no i missed that about your sprained wrist. I am so glad that it wasnt anything to awful or anything with the baby boy, i think im going to need you to stay away from your furb babies fighting. Bc we cant take any chances while prego...bad dogs!

Leather: Glad to hear that your Black Friday went well and you stayed out a long time shopping, you mustve rested up or already knew what you were getting. And glad to hear about you all finally getting the keys to the house. You are soo right about praying, i love that comment. Thats all we have to do is pray and let God handle the rest and he will if its in his plans.

Mackjess: O no, dont worry yourself to crazy ma'am. we women who recently had m/c(s) tend to do that alot to ourselves. i listen carefully to my body and paid attention to every muscle or gas cramp or sound inside my stomach and even went to the restroom like 40 times a day bc i was paranoid of having another m/c. I did it all too, at the beginning of this pregnancy i was semi-paranoid for the first 13wks bc my m/c happened at 12wks but everything was fine and im sure everything is fine with your bean. dont stress, you have to believe in yourself and that baby and esp. in God, he's in control of this pregnancy. Youre one day away....to being 6wks then to being 12wks, youre going to progress beautifully:hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Leather awesome about the keys!

Mack try not to worry sweety. You are in my prayers.

Never...DH has banished the dogs to a different room then me. He was so upset. Feeling a bit better today. Hurting but like I always say, I'm tough. :)

Hope all our other ladies are doing ok! 

AFM figuring out what everyone wants for Christmas. Doing most online, and what I can't find online, I will brave in one day...lord help me bc people here are nuts...


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz, yay for your DH Banning the dogs to another room and you too! Your DH is def into this pregnancy , he is awesome!!! I dread Christmas shipping bc everyone thinks you suppose to buy them something, while they didn't get you anything :shrug:


----------



## mackjess

thanks never and sweetz. You ladies always make me feel better. haven't had any other issues today so feeling more positive again. in just a few hours I will be 6 weeks pregnant for the very first time.

And I almost had a stroke when I realized Xmas was in 30 days. I haven't started shopping or even looking.


----------



## nevergivingup

MACKJESS: CONGRATS ON MAKING IT TO 6wks!!!!!!!! You did it ma'am Now you'll be @ 12wks in no time!!! Grow baby grow!!

Gm Ladies!!! :hi:


----------



## MamaTex

nevergivingup: Good morning!!

Mackjesss: Hip hip hooray!! Glad you are feeling better and congratulations to making it to 6 weeks!! Looking forward to many more updates from you :) I am going to start browsing for Christmas gifts online today!! I say every year I am going to finish my Christmas shopping well before the day before Christmas, but I always procrastinate. We will see if things are different this year!! 

Swettz33: Glad the dog fighting problem has been fixed for you!! I have been having to separate my boxer and lab mix a lot. Lately whenever the lab mix comes in, the boxer wants to pounce on the lab which makes them fight all over the house!! ARGHHH!! They are both over 50 lbs so you can imagine my delight when I have to try and keep them off each other. Both are females. The boxer has always been pretty docile so not sure what is going on....

meggiemay: I was having an ok day when you posted on 11/24. I stayed out late Friday night and was so incredibly tired the next day!! I am getting too old at 30 to be staying out late, but I had fun, so I guess the exhaustion the next day was worth it haha

lpjkp: Your bump is cute so stop it!! ;) 

AFM: I am feeling a little bummed. Perhaps it is the weather this morning or maybe it is because I keep venturing over to the regular TTC boards. It aggravates me to no end to see all these women missing periods and wondering if they are pregnant. Really? Get a test already. Dang!! It's my fault for going in those forums though. I think I should just stick to TTC after loss and Miscarriage support so I don't get too upset. 

I haven't been TTC for a full year yet, but am so impatient. I want my BFP before my insurance runs out at the end of this month. I won't have decent insurance until February of next year when my husband's new benefits start so I am under pressure to TTC.

All I can think about is having a baby. I am trying to volunteer at this organization called Memorial Assistance Ministries to work in their Employment Services Center or teach ESOL (English as a Second Language) to adults. I feel if I have something to do, until I am hired somewhere, I won't be so prone to depressing thoughts.


----------



## mackjess

Tex, I've had the same thoughts about women asking if they are pregnant when they are way late. LOL, I remember once in my early 20s I missed my period and you bet your ass I was taking tests and going to the doc to figure out why. Turns out I just randomly skipped one, but I wasn't on the internet asking if I was preggers. I think women should be more in tune and educated about their bodies. *face palm* :)

Sorry you are feeling down. The volunteer work sounds like an awesome idea. You will feel better for helping out.


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess I'm praying for you!

Leather Yay for getting the house! The Lord works things out even when we think they won't work out!

Sweetz I'm so glad your DH put the dogs in a different room now don't go hurting yourself again!

Mamatex I'm praying you get a BFP!!!!

Hi everyone else!

AFM I had O pains and ewcm on Saturday so I'm hoping that means I O'ed. But i've had O pains since Wednesday and still having them off and on, I hope that doesn't mean somethings wrong. We BD'ed Saturday night, but I think I caught some kind of stomach bug cause a few hours later I was sick! I'm still not feeling 100% better. I'm hoping this doesn't effect whether I get prego or not.


----------



## mackjess

Meggie, I caught a really bad cold and had bronchitis the week I was getting knocked up, so I'm sure you are fine. I even wonder if it can be somewhat of a symptom if you are getting preggers? I hear of a lot of women being sick the first few weeks, maybe our bodies are too busy getting knocked up to fight off anything. :)


----------



## runnergrl

hi ladies :hi: sorry I've been away for a while. I've been checking in tho-just too busy to post. I hosted Thanksgiving at my house and had 12 people over here! It turned out great though, just a lot of prep involved. But at least my house is sparkling clean now and I will have to keep it that way update on that in a minute... 

thinking of you all and praying for BFP's and healthy babies for all of us. 

I'm with you MamaTex-all I can think about is having another baby! I try to avoid the reg TTC sections too, as I have been on this site for years now and its the same silly questions all the time.. its like some women are seeking attention any way they can get it with the "am I pregnant" questions.. like seriously-go get a test and stop whining or no one will believe you anyway.. (sorry! they just annoy me too:haha:)

AFM-I am on CD15 and still no positive OPK. trying not to stress about it, I am just going to O late this month and thats ok.. its just harder to nail down the hubby for :sex: during the week. I'll do whatever I have to do tho as soon as I see that smiley face-lol!:) 

In other news- we are MOVING! My husband accepted a new position that will take us to Houston! could be as soon as two weeks from now or at the latest, Jan 1. so a fast Christmas and then Houston, here we come! arent there some ladies on here from Houston??


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> hi ladies :hi: sorry I've been away for a while. I've been checking in tho-just too busy to post. I hosted Thanksgiving at my house and had 12 people over here! It turned out great though, just a lot of prep involved. But at least my house is sparkling clean now and I will have to keep it that way update on that in a minute...
> 
> thinking of you all and praying for BFP's and healthy babies for all of us.
> 
> I'm with you MamaTex-all I can think about is having another baby! I try to avoid the reg TTC sections too, as I have been on this site for years now and its the same silly questions all the time.. its like some women are seeking attention any way they can get it with the "am I pregnant" questions.. like seriously-go get a test and stop whining or no one will believe you anyway.. (sorry! they just annoy me too:haha:)
> 
> AFM-I am on CD15 and still no positive OPK. trying not to stress about it, I am just going to O late this month and thats ok.. its just harder to nail down the hubby for :sex: during the week. I'll do whatever I have to do tho as soon as I see that smiley face-lol!:)
> 
> In other news- we are MOVING! My husband accepted a new position that will take us to Houston! could be as soon as two weeks from now or at the latest, Jan 1. so a fast Christmas and then Houston, here we come! arent there some ladies on here from Houston??

Hey runner, I was wondering where you had gone to!! So exciting that you are moving to Houston. I am there!! Congrats on your husband's new position!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess Thanks and I hope you're right!

Runner That's so exciting that you're moving!


----------



## runnergrl

mamatex- where in Htown are you? we will be in Katy..


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> mamatex- where in Htown are you? we will be in Katy..

I live right outside the 610 Loop, a little north of downtown Houston.


----------



## Storked

Love and sticky :dust: everyone. How was Thanksgiving? <3


----------



## Starry Night

I'm Canadian so Thanksgiving was over a month ago. I forget what happened but I'm sure it was good. :haha:

Tired of feeling like a pin cushion as I still go twice a week for my hcg tests. I wish the doctor's office would just call with the results. I understand my doctor wanting to wait to book an appointment for after my u/s to go over everything as once but I hate being in the dark and I still have 2 full weeks for my u/s.

Also feeling the TTC/Baby craze but can't start until the end of next month. :growlmad: Stupid life getting in the way.


----------



## Storked

Starry Night said:


> I'm Canadian so Thanksgiving was over a month ago. I forget what happened but I'm sure it was good. :haha:
> 
> Tired of feeling like a pin cushion as I still go twice a week for my hcg tests. I wish the doctor's office would just call with the results. I understand my doctor wanting to wait to book an appointment for after my u/s to go over everything as once but I hate being in the dark and I still have 2 full weeks for my u/s.
> 
> Also feeling the TTC/Baby craze but can't start until the end of next month. :growlmad: Stupid life getting in the way.

:hugs: honey!


----------



## meggiemay93

Starry Night said:


> I'm Canadian so Thanksgiving was over a month ago. I forget what happened but I'm sure it was good. :haha:
> 
> Tired of feeling like a pin cushion as I still go twice a week for my hcg tests. I wish the doctor's office would just call with the results. I understand my doctor wanting to wait to book an appointment for after my u/s to go over everything as once but I hate being in the dark and I still have 2 full weeks for my u/s.
> 
> Also feeling the TTC/Baby craze but can't start until the end of next month. :growlmad: Stupid life getting in the way.

:hugs: I'm praying your hcg levels go down fast! And the time goes by quickly so you can get to TTC


----------



## Starry Night

Posted in the wrong thread, but thanks for the kind replies.

I'm Starry, btw. lol Short intro: I'm 29 and DH is 31 and our DS is 16 months. I can't go for a November BFP but am hoping to get one around New Years! (not that it's ever happened that quickly for me but a girl can dream!)


----------



## Storked

Starry Night said:


> Posted in the wrong thread, but thanks for the kind replies.
> 
> I'm Starry, btw. lol Short intro: I'm 29 and DH is 31 and our DS is 16 months. I can't go for a November BFP but am hoping to get one around New Years! (not that it's ever happened that quickly for me but a girl can dream!)

AND there is a first for everything honey :flower:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies....hope everyone is well. Sorry I have not been on...laying on the back is the ultimate position these days. So sore. Called on call doc tonight bc the pain was excruciating. Lifting my right leg, putting pressure on my left leg and even rolling from my back to side.....searing pain. Docs said as long as baby is moving and no weird discharge no worries, but they still want me to go in Wednesday AM. The doc that handled my D&C is being overly protective of me this time around. He knows how hard we tried. <3 Good man. I just wanted to pop in and say I am ok and I hope all you ladies are. As for the dogs...they are now behaving and allowed near me...1 at a time lol


----------



## Storked

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey ladies....hope everyone is well. Sorry I have not been on...laying on the back is the ultimate position these days. So sore. Called on call doc tonight bc the pain was excruciating. Lifting my right leg, putting pressure on my left leg and even rolling from my back to side.....searing pain. Docs said as long as baby is moving and no weird discharge no worries, but they still want me to go in Wednesday AM. The doc that handled my D&C is being overly protective of me this time around. He knows how hard we tried. <3 Good man. I just wanted to pop in and say I am ok and I hope all you ladies are. As for the dogs...they are now behaving and allowed near me...1 at a time lol

Good! :flower:


----------



## lpjkp

Eek! Storked! Haven't seen you on for for,like, forever!! How are you?! Did the move go well?! xxx


----------



## Storked

lpjkp said:


> Eek! Storked! Haven't seen you on for for,like, forever!! How are you?! Did the move go well?! xxx

Hey Loren, we have all moved and I have most everything unpacked :)
How are you and baby? :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladis, ok i wrote a whole long story but unfortunately hit backspace and the darn thing dissappeared sooo this one will be short..

Sweetz: glad to hear everything is going good and glad to hear your doc is awsome.

Runnergrl: glad to hear from youy again, and to hear that youre still going on, stay positive ma'am, it will come.

Mamatex: i had a long paragraph grrrr. but i totally know how you feel about the insurance. i was in the similiar situation with my Dh Insurance. and i was getting soo impatient and sad bc everyone else was getting prego and sticky beans but i wasnt but i did keep busy, i tried to that was the only thing that kept me sane, getting out the house. Dont worry ma'am it wil happen, stay positive. and keep BD'ing!

Stork: yayyy so glad to see you back and to hear the packing is almost completed. Now we can see ad hear more of you! So whats new and whats going on?

Lpjkp: Hello ma'am 17weeks..wooow!!! Go you!!'

Hi :hi: to all the ladies.

AFM: Well my mom gave me an icky cold...ewww and im soo upset bc this is the 2nd cold in less than 3 months. And i dont like taking medicine so im soo upset. Also Dh came home from being on the road from work and opf course due to my heightend senses im ready to DTD so while im getting washed up and ready he falls asleep..:growlmad: so i guess the wait will continue. Also Im 26 weeks today,. one week from 3rd trimester, im soo excited. THank you GOd!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Eeek! I love moving into a new place Bethany, it's always so exciting!! The unpacking is the less exciting part though...I always just want to get it over with and feel at home! How's the TTC going?!!!! I need updates woman!

Thanks Never....yup, 18 whole weeks on Friday...It's a little crazy to be honest!! I'm slowly starting to feel human again, and morning sickness has been gone for 2 days now (Please stay away!)...I THINK (Only think) I'm starting to feel stuff...I felt a bit before 17 weeks, but it seems to have changed...sometimes I think my heart is beating really fast in my belly, like right down, but I never know if it is him or not!

Urgh, got to go to doctors this afternoon...my urine test came back with a UTI, so I need to go get a prescription for antibiotics...skin infection last week, urinary infection this week...wonder what the joys of 18 weeks will bring?!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Lpjkp(Loren :winkwink: YES STORKED UPDATES PLEASE MA'AM!!!!

Lpjkp: 18 Weeks...Wowsers!!! You are so moving fast!! Mine m/s left right around 12wks you poor baby, well lets hope it's gone for sure! And I felt those same HB at the bottom or side of my stomach and I just knew it was his HB, but was told it was my uterus pumping and something else but I had like the idea of it being his HB,bc it gave me hope so I say it's his HB Ma'am!! And sorry to hear ab the infections, I dread those bc I hate antibiotics...so I try to do everything I can...drink water, eat right, urinate and not hold it, I try to do everything but I know it's coming back again soon...it's one of the beauties of Pregnancy, eh?! Your 18wk will be just as fun!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Yay never 26 weeks!!!! So exciting *and yet a tad jealous* :) 

And yay for 17 weeks lpjkp!!! Sorry about the infections though! Hopefully 18 weeks will come with nothing but movements and joy :)

AFM- so ready for this school semester to be over. Already registered for next semester though *ugh* Feeling little movements here and there! Still super anxious about finding out the gender! Cannot wait until next Wednesday! In other news my sil is being induced Thursday so there will be tons of baby snuggles happening over this week once I am done with class!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Haha, I hear you completely bama with the whole school thing!

I've got 13 days (Not long!) to complete this 10,000 word critical review of 100 scientific papers to graduate and get my degree!! I've finally managed to get my ass into gear and I've completed nearly 7,000 words! Yay! Looking forward to being able to relax and know it's all done before baby is here!x


----------



## Storked

Never, very boring here! My husband is already away on his first assignment and I have not a clue when he will return. It is possible that I am going stir-crazy!
I am so sorry that you are sick honey! If I was nearby I would bring you hot soup and rub your feet :flower:

Loren, I do like where we live now a lot but looking forward to our next eventual move overseas more :D
I am currently in the TWW but have become very laid back. I think now that everything happens for a reason and that nothing I can do will rush things along. Though if I am not pregnant in a year I will rule out any physical issues with a doc.
Aw Loren, :hugs: on the UTI! But hey, at least you know and can take care of it before it turns nasty honey. Baby will thank you :D

Hello bama :D


----------



## MamaTex

Storked: Glad the move went well. My Thanksgiving was good. I had Thanksgiving lunch with my husband before he went to work and then met up with my parents for a Thanksgiving dinner. 

Sweetz33: The pain will be worth it. The end result is what matters!!

Starry Night: I hope your wait to TTC goes fast!! You aren't too far away :) I know what you mean by feeling like a pin cushion. I have to go in to the doctor this week and I fear I am going to get blood drawn from my wrist AGAIN!! I am a tough blood draw case. They can never find a good vein in my arm so they go for the wrist or the hand. 

lpjkp: Ah good luck with the critical review. Takes me back to college when I had to pour over research study over research study for my psychology methodology class!! 

nevergivingup: Happy 26 weeks! I hope to one day get there. 

AFM: This has been a tough week for me so far, full of triggers. A friend who had an unplanned pregnancy (grrrr!) posted up that she was going to learn about the gender of her baby and a cousin of mine changed her profile pic to show her expanding belly. It just made me feel terrible. I had gotten to a point where I thought I could include them both back in my Newsfeed, but I will have to remove them once again because I can't take their announcements. Both of them had unplanned pregnancies. My cousin bemoans her situation of being unemployed and all I can think about is "Well why didn't you do anything to prevent having another mouth to feed?" She is on the outs again with the father of the baby. I feel for her and wish her the best, ultimately, but I can't help but be angry. I wish I didn't feel so angry. 

I haven't heard back about being able to volunteer, as I am supposed to meet with the organization's director to talk about placement. I have called and sent emails, so I guess the next step is just to show up and ask who I can speak to. If I can't volunteer, I would really like to work so I can distract myself because I am starting to become really depressed. 

Other than my bout of depression, things are going ok. I didn't get to BD with my husband last night because he was tired and this morning we got into a fight, so we didn't BD any this morning.


----------



## Storked

Mama, I am so sorry. I don't think FB posts ever get easier :hugs: in time you will feel more in control of your emotions, though we all have bad days.
How cool about volunteering! Where did you volunteer at? When I first lost my LO I signed up to volunteer too :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Storked said:


> Mama, I am so sorry. I don't think FB posts ever get easier :hugs: in time you will feel more in control of your emotions, though we all have bad days.
> How cool about volunteering! Where did you volunteer at? When I first lost my LO I signed up to volunteer too :hugs:

I haven't been able to volunteer yet. It is at a place called Memorial Assistance Ministries. They provide assistance via job search services, donations, etc.


----------



## Storked

MamaTex said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Mama, I am so sorry. I don't think FB posts ever get easier :hugs: in time you will feel more in control of your emotions, though we all have bad days.
> How cool about volunteering! Where did you volunteer at? When I first lost my LO I signed up to volunteer too :hugs:
> 
> I haven't been able to volunteer yet. It is at a place called Memorial Assistance Ministries. They provide assistance via job search services, donations, etc.Click to expand...

But you are taking that first step. I never got to volunteer either- guess they never needed more hands anywhere. But I hope this takes you somewhere :flower:


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz I hope you get to feeling better soon!

Never Yay for making it to 26 weeks! I hope you get over your cold too! I also don't like taking medicine or antibiotics!

Lpjkp Yay for making it to 13 weeks! Sorry about the UTI.

Storked Welcome back!

MamaTex I hope they back to you about volunteering soon!

AFM I'm trying not to wonder whether I O'ed or not, but it would be nice to know when I should be expecting AF. I'm figuring I O'ed on Saturday so I'll be expecting AF on the 8th or 9th of Dec, but i'm praying for a BFP instead!


----------



## Starry Night

MamaTex said:


> Starry Night: I hope your wait to TTC goes fast!! You aren't too far away :) I know what you mean by feeling like a pin cushion. I have to go in to the doctor this week and I fear I am going to get blood drawn from my wrist AGAIN!! I am a tough blood draw case. They can never find a good vein in my arm so they go for the wrist or the hand.

I'm the same way. I usually insist they go for my left arm as that one goes much better but yesterday the nurse was determined to do my right. She had to finger-smack my arm repeatedly and even then she had to poke me all over and use a syringe to 'encourage' the blood to come out. :dohh: I'm just glad I didn't bruise. That happened after my first m/c.


----------



## Storked

Starry, hi!

Meggie, thanks! And my birthday is on December 10th so it is a very lucky day- I hope you get a BFP on then! (though before won't hurt, right?) ;)


----------



## runnergrl

Storked said:


> Starry, hi!
> 
> Meggie, thanks! And my birthday is on December 10th so it is a very lucky day- I hope you get a BFP on then! (though before won't hurt, right?) ;)

I hope to get a BFP on your birthday too! have missed you and glad youre back! guess what? Im moving to Houston now too!!


----------



## Storked

runnergrl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Starry, hi!
> 
> Meggie, thanks! And my birthday is on December 10th so it is a very lucky day- I hope you get a BFP on then! (though before won't hurt, right?) ;)
> 
> I hope to get a BFP on your birthday too! have missed you and glad youre back! guess what? Im moving to Houston now too!!Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP THAT IS EXCITING :happydance: where are you thinking about in Houston? And I will keep everything crossed for that BFP for you :D


----------



## meggiemay93

Storked I hope it is a lucky day! I'm gonna try not to test til then.

Runner I'll be praying we both get BFP's that day!!


----------



## Storked

Meggie, stay strong! Early testing can stress and it's always best to stay positive! :kiss:


----------



## jlily

Hello ladies,

I am completely new to BNB. I was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage in August, Ever since then, every time something little happens, I hop online, read similar situations posted on forums and decide whether I should be worried or not so I figured it's time to just join. :) Now that we are ttc again, I have at least 2 questions a day and am looking for a support group. Hope you don't mind me jumping in. :)


----------



## runnergrl

Storked said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Starry, hi!
> 
> Meggie, thanks! And my birthday is on December 10th so it is a very lucky day- I hope you get a BFP on then! (though before won't hurt, right?) ;)
> 
> I hope to get a BFP on your birthday too! have missed you and glad youre back! guess what? Im moving to Houston now too!!Click to expand...
> 
> HOLY CRAP THAT IS EXCITING :happydance: where are you thinking about in Houston? And I will keep everything crossed for that BFP for you :DClick to expand...

We will be in Katy. Is that close to you??


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi Jilily Sorry for your loss! All the ladies in this thread are great and i'm sure no one would mind if you jump in and start asking questions. All these ladies are really supportive and have answered some of my stupid questions.


----------



## jlily

Hi Meggiemay. Thank you so much for your reply. :) My question is about a short lp. I couldn't get my dr to call me back but since August, I've been having my typical 28-29 day cycles. I would usually feel pain in the middle of my cycle and the dr said that's from ovulation and it matched up with the few opks I had taken in the past. This month I figured I must have not ovulated because I felt no pain, and not even close to a positive opk but now on day 21/22, (7 days later than expected) I have very strong pains and a positive opk. Now I'm worried that my late ovulation means a short lp and an increased chance of another miscarriage if we do catch the egg. Or maybe it just means af will just be really late??? Anybody else have this happen? Thanks for any advice. :)


----------



## Storked

Runner, I think you will be about thirty-something miles away :flower:

Jlily, I am sorry for your loss :hugs: 
In regards to your question&#8230;well you may have a longer cycle this time. If it turns out that you just had a shorter luteal phase then you may want to try vitex. I had a friend who took it for that. Hope I helped! Either way, you won&#8217;t know for sure until you wait honey :flower:


----------



## meggiemay93

jlily said:


> Hi Meggiemay. Thank you so much for your reply. :) My question is about a short lp. I couldn't get my dr to call me back but since August, I've been having my typical 28-29 day cycles. I would usually feel pain in the middle of my cycle and the dr said that's from ovulation and it matched up with the few opks I had taken in the past. This month I figured I must have not ovulated because I felt no pain, and not even close to a positive opk but now on day 21/22, (7 days later than expected) I have very strong pains and a positive opk. Now I'm worried that my late ovulation means a short lp and an increased chance of another miscarriage if we do catch the egg. Or maybe it just means af will just be really late??? Anybody else have this happen? Thanks for any advice. :)

I started having the same thing shortly after my miscarriage. But my luteal phase stayed the same. I have found that drinking red raspberry leaf tea everyday will bring your cycles back to normal. If you don't like tea it also comes in capsules, just make sure you get the leaf and not the berry.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! On my phone at doctor's office so will do a more in depth post when I get home... I just got dxd yet again with a bladder infection. This will be #2. Docs are considering putting me on meds the rest of pregnancy....yay! Lol! :wacko:


----------



## meggiemay93

Wow Sweetz I'll be praying your bladder infection heals fast!


----------



## MamaTex

jlily said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am completely new to BNB. I was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage in August, Ever since then, every time something little happens, I hop online, read similar situations posted on forums and decide whether I should be worried or not so I figured it's time to just join. :) Now that we are ttc again, I have at least 2 questions a day and am looking for a support group. Hope you don't mind me jumping in. :)

:headspin:

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Jilly!!! So sorry for your loss...This is a wonderful group of ladies here. I lovers them all.


----------



## Storked

Hi Meggie!

Hi Mama!

Sweetz, beg for those meds girl! Bladder infections SUCK. Huge :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Jilly - welcome to bnb! I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow soon!

sweetz - aw, that sucks about the bladder infection. I hope it gets better soon. Would drinking cranberry juice help at all? I know I tried it when pregnant with DS but it tasted so nasty that I just couldn't keep up. Of course, soon as I stopped drinking it I got an infection. ha ha

AFM - have been getting on and off ovulation pains which are quite intense at times along with aching boobs. But I got this shortly after my bleeding finished and I was still getting bfps on hpts. It stopped for about a week but last night it came back. So now I'm wondering if I actually am ovulating or if I still have hcg in my system. I just wish my doctor would let me know the results instead of making me wait or waste money on hpts.


----------



## jlily

Storked, thanks :) I'm hoping I just have a longer cycle but that would be my longest ever so I'm not expecting it to go that way. Guess I'll just have to be patient.... not my strongest quality.

Meggiemae, I hope that's what's going on. Haven't heard of using red raspberry leaf tea... I'll have to look for that. Thanks!

Sweetz, Mamatex, and Starry Night thanks for the welcomes :) 

The other thing I'm noticing this cycle, aside from o being a lot later than usual, is the pain was a lot more intense than usual too and it lasted for 3 days. Plus I was having pain in my boobs like I did when I was pregnant. It makes sense that things wouldn't be the same for a while after miscarriage but it seemed normal the first two cycles? Weird.


----------



## Sweetz33

Boy am I in a foul mood....lol

Had appointment this morning. They prescribed Kefflex...one prob...it is in the penicillin family which I am highly allergic to, so no meds as of yet. Been drinking watered down cranberry juice *yuck*. Also found out that in about 6 1/2 hours I will be drinking down the nasty crap....I'm being forced to do the damn 3 hr test...I'm pissed. As if that wasn't enough to put me in a bad mood....at 1 flipping AM I find out that HEY since you are the only female family member going to be down here in FL you get to do all the Christmas dinner cooking....um wtf?! Ok I understand traditions...women cook holiday meals, men pig out...I got that....but you think that this year they might make an exception? NOPE! So now I get to cook a nice dinner for my DH, my SS, my bil...and god knows how many other people. So I decide to take a shower to relax....nope tub is filthy...I give lol


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I'm back - not sure how long for though - I tried to stalk but found it quite difficult so I just took some time out from the whole BNB threads:cry:

Where to begin - well firstly I thought a third mc would be easier to accept especially since it was earlier and with a low HCG level but how wrong was I. It was the worse cramping I have ever had much more severe than the last two. I also thought it would be over quicker wrong - it seemed to stop start stop start which didn't do a lot for my moods. Also as I was loosing my baby my youngest son found his hamster dead in his cage so it was difficult dealing with his grief on top of my own, then I felt guilty about not being there for him 100% omg ladies the emotions I have felt recently are unbelievable and trust me they are not hormonal:dohh:

I have felt like giving up and then have questioned myself whether I would be good as a new mum being 41 (at the moment) what if it took more mc before I finally had my baby am I strong enough I have had so many doubts and decisions running through my head and through it all I have plastered on a fake smile so no one knew I was really hurting :cry:

The good news is hubby and I have already had blood tests to see if there is anything wrong and genetic testing - we only have to wait until 22 January for the results:haha:

So half of me wants them to find something wrong and I can take a tablet to fix it and half of me hopes I have a clean bill of health and we can just keep trying I am so confused at the moment.

The doc did say some encouraging info (if you can call it that) that recurrent mc happen more as you get older, that taking aspirin does help, told him that I also take gfj and he just raised an eyebrow:haha:

Also maybe one of you ladies can help I'm O+ blood group (so very common) but hubby thinks he is a rare blood group could this have any bearing on the mc (obviously we will find out in a few months but you know me Mrs impatience:winkwink:)

Well ladies thanks for letting me rant now let me read back and see what you have all been up to whilst I have been absent:hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Oh gosh, fiona, I'm so sorry to hear about the tough time you've been having :(

There's nothing I can say to ease the pain, i know. As much as I always thought to myself that, if MC was unavoidable, I'd choose to lose the baby before it had all properly started rather than later on, having a MC at 5 weeks was the worst thing I can say I've ever been through...I had the exact same feelings as you and, for a long time, didn't even want to try again...As far as I felt, I'd lost my baby and that baby was the ONLY baby I wanted...The pain was exactly the same, stop start for around 2 weeks...nothing eased my pain, apart from the old saying "time is a great healer"...My hubby, as silly as it sounds, bought me a bracelet with a little charm on, as a little memory of the life that we had inside me, and it took a while before I felt strong enough to take it off.

There's nothing I can say to persuade you either way about becoming a mom...personally, I think if someone has a big heart and a lot of love to give, and is both able and wants another little baby more than anything in the world, age doesn't matter! You have so much to give, and I can bet you're already a fantastic mommy already! I can't imagine how torn you feel with 3mc behind you, but who knows what the future holds? You should remind yourself how strong you've been already...you've been through more than a lot of women TTC, and you're still standing! The heartache and the hard work WILL be worth it, I promise you, and there are so many solutions out there!! It may take time but, in perspective, that time will not compare to a lifetime of joy a child can bring xx

As for your husband...I'm not sure whether his blood type would have an effect? I'd be inclined to say no, but I'm sure your doctor knows the most accurate answer xx

I have my fingers, toes and everything else crossed that you get to the bottom of this and have the strength to continue for that next addition to the family...it sounds like you're getting some fantastic support from the medical team, and that can only be a goood thing for getting you on the right path xxx


----------



## Storked

Jlily, patience is the worst :hugs:

Sweetz, that sucks honey!

Fiona, I had no idea :hugs: I am so sorry honey. 22 of January is fairly close! Will you be doing aspirin? Are you holding off on TTC until you get the results? Love you honey <3
As for the blood type, you will be fine. RH is only a problem if you are negative but you are a positive so all is well!

Loren, you are so wise <3


----------



## lpjkp

You're so sweet Storked :) Unfortunately, I think I'm a pretty naive lady, intelligent academically, but very silly with common-sense! I think my age being 22 means I've still got a LOT to learn!!lol x

Love love love hearing that you're staying relaxed now with the whole TTC thing too! I think we all get to a point where we think "I've had enough!"...you're going to be an amazing mommy Bethany...I think baby just needs to get him/herself sorted and make an appearance sooner rather than later!! :) x


----------



## Storked

Loren you are just 2 years younger than me :D and we can all be wise even in our youth! We gots some experience in certain areas :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

sweetz, go to Costco and get a ham. They are just as good as the honey baked hams, make potatoes and a big green salad and sign up the guests to bring a side.

our house is the koolaid house and we have friends over for dinner a lot. They always remark they can't believe I do so much work. They haven't figured out yet that I'll make an easy croc pot dinner and they are doing all the hard work. 

garfie I'm so sorry. My sister went thru ivf and three losses and they started adoption when she was 42. we love my niece and nephew to pieces, and she has said several times she wishes she had adopted sooner. They went thru testing and treatment for almost fifteen years, she was only to get prego at first and for years no treatments worked after that. obviously it's not the same as having your own baby, but all they wanted to do was be parents and they are so happy now. No matter what you decide, don't feel like you are giving up if you decide adoption. My nephew didn't cry when he was a baby because he never knew someone could be there for him, and he's 9 now but remembers what it's like to be hungry. breaks my heart and I'm so glad we got him. whatever you decide to do, I'll. pray for you to be rewarded with a baby.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected]/ 6th HB 152 @ 26wks/ *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB: ? *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 / 2nd HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S./ *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x




Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey Baby coming Soon :happydance:

Runnergrl: AF showed :dohh: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MamaTex: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: waiting to Try, its def going to be ok


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33: I think the holidays are a good time to have some things catered or to throw something in the crockpot Haha. I am sorry you are not going to have much help, but like macjkess suggested, you can go to Costco and get a ham!! You can have a yummy dinner prepared without doing as much work. That hubby of yours needs to put in his share ;) If your guests are willing to, have them at LEAST bring a side dish or baked good!! 

lpjkp and Storked: Yes yes, even though you are young there is wisdom to pass on or learn and then pass off hahaha

jlily: Sorry for all the pains. Miscarriage really jacks with your body!!

Starry Night; Ow!! I am also sorry about your doctor. Don't be afraid to stay on top of the doctor and his staff!!! 

garfie: Thank you for visiting us. I was wondering how you were doing. I know it is hard to come on these boards after a loss, so kudos to you. I think you will make a great mom at 41. 

AFM: Today I decided to form an informal group for mothers and fathers who have experienced miscarriage or pregnancy loss. I also created a Facebook page, Houston Angel Moms and Dads. 

https://www.facebook.com/houstonangelparents

Not sure what will come of my efforts,but I want to try and reach out to other people having a difficult time. I will advertise around town and see what happens. If I can speak with just one person and encourage just one person, it will be all worth it. I could also use someone to talk to in person who has been through or is going through what I have experienced. 

Tomorrow morning I will FINALLY meet with this Employment Director I have been trying to get in touch with to talk about volunteering and see where he can best place me!! I look forward to being able to do this as I need something to do with my week days. 

In baby making news, I am on CD23. I have not been charting, but will try and test next week (maybe sooner lol). I don't know if my cycles have normalized or not. Doubt it, but we shall see....


----------



## Storked

Mamatex, good luck honey! Both in volunteering and normalizing- both are exciting :flower:

Never, I MISSED YOU! <3

Mackjess, way to go fooling em with the crockpot :D


----------



## mackjess

mama tex, that was wonderful of you to create the group. You have a very big heart and will be such a great mom. I absolutely love this thread! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

I SURVIVED!! lol

That was just horrible and I wish that test on NO ONE. DH avoided me today...he knew he was on my bad side lol. He did start on me again and I put him in his place fast so he shut up and hid in his man-cave. Good call man....good call.

How is everyone doing? Sorry I have been on and off. Working on moving the end of January. So of course since DH has absolutely no patience, it is all on me. I found a couple places that are nice, but we are not moving for 2 months. I used the dreaded "we will have to save money: statement and he tripped out...MEN lol


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz - that's a crap tradition that one person should do all the cooking no matter the circumstance. I know people who do love that sort of hospitality crap. My SiL hosted a family reunion whilst huge and pregnant and all of us lady cousins offered to help but she kept shoving us out of the kitchen. Though she let us help with the dishes. LOL I just never understand how hospitality is FORCED on people. My mom told me several horror stories of friends of theirs who couldn't go on honey moons because relatives were staying AT THEIR HOUSE and they had to make them breakfast the morning after their wedding night. Hilarious. They'd be getting Cheerios and milk from me...

Seriously, I'm with the other ladies. Get us much pre-made and prepared stuff as possible. A lot of that stuff still tastes terrific. The first person to complain about "home made" is on dish duty.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Thanks for your wishes (again):flower:

Starry Night - :hi: I'm Garfie :flower:

Sweetz - I was meant to be cooking Christmas dinner for the whole family this year - but I would have been due in January so would deff have been huge so we cancelled early on. My youngest said this morning mummy if you are pregnant this month tez can cook - yeah right so for Christmas dinner this year there is just me tez and the two boys:happydance: I agree with the others buy lots of ready made food or put a rota up:haha:

Mama Tex - I have liked your group on FB and think it is very comforting what you are trying to do - I hope you have lots of success with it:flower:

Storked - Love ya to honey - glad you are all settled in now and is the cat in a happier place:flower: We are not holding off but I have sold my CBFM (that was sad) and have not taken any OPKs the only thing I have done is my temp (more a habbit than anything else):cry:

LP - Thanks for your words hun - they made me cry (but in a good way) that is one thing I realised I haven't really cried yet - oh lord help me when them flood gates open:wacko:

Never - Hope you enjoy your quiet Christmas this year cos next year you will have your little boy to spoil rotten:winkwink:

AFM - FF says I have O in that case if cycles are normal I should be due in 3 days! Also while I was absent I went to the school meeting they have come up with some good ideas - now I just need to see if they work for Wills:dohh:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## meggiemay93

Garfie I'm praying for you dear! I can't imagine how hard it is to go through 3 mc's. I'm praying that if the dr. finds something it'll be something that's easy to fix. 

Sweetz I'm all for homemade stuff, but that is just crazy!!!! I would definitely buy pre-made stuff!

MamaTex That group is a great idea! I do believe I'm going to like your facebook page even though I don't live in houston or texas.

Hi to everyone else! I'm praying for all you that are prego that your babies stay nice and stuck! I'm also praying for all of us that are ttc that we all get BFP's soon!


----------



## Storked

Garfie, maybe quitting the OPKs and everything will allow you to focus on other things and get some emotional healing :hugs: love you sweetie

Meggie, :dust: to you honey!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, O Forgive me on my absence. School is taking over my free time and mind:wacko: 

Garfie: O my I'm soooo happy to hear from you, I was so worried ab you, scared that you wouldn't return, worried that depression may be trying to creep in. Ma'am don't you worry, Jan. 22 is here before you know it & who says we have to wait til then to get prego. This is your world Garfie, we're just living in it, so go for what makes you happy. And I know how depressing a m/c can be ESP . after trying and knowing time is of an essence but like Loren says its no age restriction that tells you that you can't have a baby. If you conceive, then that's your blessing regardless of your age. You are a wise woman and will be a great asset to that new breath of life that you will bring into this world soon. Don't give up I'm here to cry with you, I've been there, we all been there and nothing hurts more then to lose something so special, although it can't be replaced know it will happen again, if you really want it to. Count your blessings as they come. You are a wondrous reproductive Goddess, don't let 3 setbacks take your crown:hugs: I know it's easier said then done, I count my 3 m/c's as lessons learned and blessings. Love ya Fiona more then you'll ever know:kiss:

P.s. Did I see you mention "Lord?!" :happydance:

Stork: Sooo glad to see you're bk!!! I missed you even more!! Yayyyy you're bk!!! Relaxing eh?, sounds great! Are you enjoying your new home?

Bamagurl: Haha, you def have nothing to be jealous ab!! You're right on my heels!!! When is the gender scan?? Hopefully you'll grace our board with a girl!!

MamaTex: Your volunteer work sounds GREAT!!! It def sounds to keep you busy. And I def support your endeavors on reaching out to others who have gone or is going through similar situations as we are. You are totally awesome!! I'm so glad we have you!!

MackJess: So glad you love this thread bc we <3 ya so!!! How's going on 7 wks feel?!! Exciting!

Sweets: Christmas at your house, o my that's a lot, ESP. With all that you have going on...booo. Well don't over cook yourself...I hope they remember you're prego!! And yayy on your 3 hr test being over.

:hi: to all the other ladies!!!

AFM: Quite busy these days, but def lurking and trying to get a Thanks comment in. Well I had my BSST test for my sugar and it came bk great 107! No 3 hr testing for me( sorry Sweetz). My bump is the right perfect size and my boys HB was 152 :cloud9: Well hope everyone has a great DAY!


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! I have been hogging my new niece & it is all I can to give her back and let them have their time with her haha. 

The gender scan is this Wednesday at 9 am!!! I am so freaking excited! I feel like it is a girl, but we will see! 

I hope all you ladies are having a wonderful day! School is keeping this girl busy but I will certainly get on and let you ladies know what our little one is!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, garfie! Nice to meet you. :)

Passed some sizeable clots yesterday so I hope this means my body is finally getting rid of the last of the junk inside. I am really trying not to view each passing bit of tissue as remains of my baby. Trying to keep that distant. I passed the baby weeks ago so I remind myself that this isn't my baby.

I'm just ready for the physical drama to end.


----------



## Storked

Never, so great that you and baby are doing well! And I love apartment living- where we live in very quiet and beautiful. I go to the little gym here every day now that my husband is away in the hopes of dropping 20 pounds before our April vacation :)

Bama, how exciting for the scan :)

Starry, the physical drama will eventually end. There will be an end in sight and a time to heal and begin again :hugs: and we are all here for you honey


----------



## meggiemay93

Bama Yay for gender scan coming up!

Never Yay for the baby being healthy!

Starry I'm praying for your physical drama to end soon! I'm also praying you get a BFP soon afterward!

I'm praying for all of you ladies! God knows what we're going through and He knows we all want babies. Just know He loves you and won't give you more than you can handle. And He knows what we can handle better than we do! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Meggie, you have my prayers too honey!

Hey Never...pssst... I think you need to change te thread title to December/January :D


----------



## nevergivingup

STORK: Hehee..THANKS, I didn't even THINK AB IT...I'm on it now. And yayyy for a great Apt. I can't wait until we finally move from the country into ours...I'm soooo ready!!! Your DH is gone already?! O my welcome to temporarily lonelyville :coffee: and oooh I wish I could join ya on the weight loss plan...I'm sooo ready to get small(in my eyes) again!! You can so totally do it!!

Starry night: Sorry ma'am didn't mean to look over ya, if I have...I need to log on more. But I'm so sorry ab your loss. But don't worry it will come to an end soon and your body will be ready to TTC Again. When I got my D&C my OB had the nerves to tell me' "O it wasn't nothing, just fluid", I was wanted to believe him until the 2nd time I got pregnant and m/c naturally and passed the fetus and actually saw that it wasn't fluid at all it was my very small baby. But the good thing is, it gave me peace to do it naturally and to see it. (I'm tearing up now, thinking ab it). No baby can really replace what I've loss but I can try my best to move on and live and be happy for the one I have in me now kicking away. One day, one day I will meet my 3 Angel babies in heaven one day :thumbup:

Good Day Ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> STORK: Hehee..THANKS, I didn't even THINK AB IT...I'm on it now. And yayyy for a great Apt. I can't wait until we finally move from the country into ours...I'm soooo ready!!! Your DH is gone already?! O my welcome to temporarily lonelyville :coffee: and oooh I wish I could join ya on the weight loss plan...I'm sooo ready to get small(in my eyes) again!! You can so totally do it!!
> 
> Starry night: Sorry ma'am didn't mean to look over ya, if I have...I need to log on more. But I'm so sorry ab your loss. But don't worry it will come to an end soon and your body will be ready to TTC Again. When I got my D&C my OB had the nerves to tell me' "O it wasn't nothing, just fluid", I was wanted to believe him until the 2nd time I got pregnant and m/c naturally and passed the fetus and actually saw that it wasn't fluid at all it was my very small baby. But the good thing is, it gave me peace to do it naturally and to see it. (I'm tearing up now, thinking ab it). No baby can really replace what I've loss but I can try my best to move on and live and be happy for the one I have in me now kicking away. One day, one day I will meet my 3 Angel babies in heaven one day :thumbup:
> 
> Good Day Ladies :thumbup:

Never, you got pregnant brain :thumbup:
Oh how exciting that you are getting an apartment! How are you liking that? How soon do you move? My husband hated us going from a house to an apartment but good riddance I say! Who wants to take care of a yard?
Oh and do you do any pregnancy workouts or are you playing it safe? I would totally play it safe myself :blush:
Yeah DH has been gone a week so far! I am hoping to see him again next week sometime. On the one hand, I am so lonely with him being gone (my family is hours and hours away) but on the other hand...if him being gone builds up his experience faster then that means that we will go overseas sooner! And he would have a normal work schedule there :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork: It def must be prego brain. I really try to focus so I don't forget things but its hard focusing! And we stay in a house now but we don't like the location and since I'm in school and DH is the only one working we feel financially safe in an apartment or a rental house. We want to move ASAP, we're looking now and found a awesome place so hopefully the owner will call us back Monday. Aww your DH is gone I know how you feel, and I hear ya on getting overseas quicker...I can't wait to hear all about it. Now when he comes bk home don't tear him up all at once:winkwink:


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies! I think I'm 7 dpo and I started feeling like a pinching on my right side. Could it be implantation? I'm hoping so!


----------



## Storked

Meggie, fingers crossed :) I have no idea my DPO. I don't trust my P Tracker app and OPKs give me UTIs. Eek!

Never, I hope that you get the place that you want! And don't worry about focusing- you just need to focus on your son :) he will be done cooking in no time and you will miss having him in your tummy
Oh and DH said that he should be able to come home tomorrow night :happydance: though he still has to be back at the office Monday morning!


----------



## meggiemay93

Storked Yay for DH coming home tomorrow night!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks everyone.

I guess I'm getting worried that I might need a D&C after all and that would just slow things down even more. Ugh. Just feeling so depressed today that it physically hurts. I know from past experience that this will all pass with time .... I have healed both physically and emotionally from my other angels but being in the middle of it all is just hard.

Sorry for the selfish posts today but I just feel that crummy.


----------



## Storked

Starry :hugs:


----------



## Topanga053

So sorry, Starry. :-( I hope you start feeling better soon. The bad days are so crummy.

Ladies-- can I join in??? I'm in some other threads, but I'd like to join this one too. I had a D&C at the end of August and started my first cycle in October. BFN in October and my period started in this morning, so BFN in November too. Now we're trying again and will be testing in early January. Hopefully the new year really is a new leaf! So ready to be done with this year!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Starry-:hug: I'm sorry honey. I know how that feels to think you are just past the hardest part and then still need a D&C. That's what happened to me. If you need to talk/feel free to PM me. My heart breaks for you love.


----------



## mackjess

Meggie, FX and everything crossed for you! You have been so wonderful and supportive for everyone, I pray it's your turn now!

Starry, I'm so sorry. I was so thankful I was early and didn't need a D&C. This is so unfair for all of us and it's terrible that it's being prolonged. I'm glad you feel reassured that you have been thru this and made it thru to the other side, and that you will again. 


Hi Topanga! I'm in the other thread as you too.


----------



## meggiemay93

Starry I'm praying for you! :hugs:

Topanga Welcome and sorry for your loss! I'll be praying you get a BFP in January!

Mackjess Thank you!


----------



## MamaTex

Good day or evening to you gals!! This post is going to be long so I will divide it into two parts!!

Sweetz33: Are you moving into an apartment or a house? We are looking to move around March or April of next year. I want to go into a house. We are in a small rent house now but it is very old. It is pre-1960s old lol. 

garfie: Hey Hey!! Hope you are doing ok. Thanks for liking my group. Creating it has really spurred me to read more about miscarriage. It can be depressing, but I want to know more so I can have frank, informed discussions with health care providers in the future. I also need to post content to the page!

nevergiving up: So glad you passed your tests with a good bill of health. Who wants to sit in a doctor's office way longer than one needs to? Yay for baby's strong heart beat. 

Good luck in getting the apartment or rental house you want! Keeping you in my thoughts.

bamagurl: Can't wait to hear the outcome of your gender scan!!

Storkd: Good luck on your weight loss journey!! It is nice to have a gym right where you live. When I lived in north Houston, I was going to Fitness Connection for a time. Now I just walk and ride my bike, for free lol

Starry Night: It is ok to vent. We are here to listen and give you support. I am sorry that things are being prolonged for you. That sucks that a D&C may be on the horizon. I Know how much you want this and I want it for you too. I want all us ladies to be happy! 

Topanga: Welcome. I have seen you around these parts. Glad to have you in the thread :) FX that January is your month!!!

runnergrl: Hey!!

mackjess: How have you been feeling/? Any new symptoms?

meggiemay93: Hope that discomfort in your side is implantation!!


----------



## MamaTex

AFm:

Sorry for being MIA. Yesterday I had a sad day and didn't go to a charity event or an art show I planned on going to afterwards. I am kind of glad I stayed home because I wouldn''t have been able to force a smile. I just needed some down time. Towards the end of the day, I bought a Christmas ornament for my lost little one. I posted it in the Miscarriage Support forum, but I wanted to share it with you all. 



For anyone that knows me, they know I love the Beatles. I named my lost baby Jude after the song Hey Jude. Anyway, I was in Walgreens to buy a pregnancy test to use on 12/5 or after (if I can stand to wait that long!!) and to also look for some ornaments. I saw the one below!! I started to put it back but it spoke to me. I like to say it was my baby telling me that this is what he wanted, like any little kid wanting a toy in the store hehe. I looked around to see if there were any others and no, it was the only one at the shelf so I bought it!!

In other non baby making news, I am going to start volunteering this upcoming Tuesday. I will be a Computer Literary Volunteer at Memorial Assistance Ministries. I would be responsible for helping people set up their email, do Internet searches, create resumes, and do a whole host of other things they need help with. The computer lab is meant to teach people the computer skills needed to get a job. It will only be one day a week at first and then I can sign up for more days. 

In baby making news, we haven't BD'ed in the last few days. I am on CD26 and will test this week. I am not sure my cycles have returned to normal, but that is when I will test. I have been really tired this week and the CM has started to become more watery. It is not like it was before arrival of AF prior to pregnancy/miscarriage so I don't know if I should take it as a sign or not. We shall see. I haven't had any noticeable pains on one side. I am thinking AF will be due pretty soon here so that is why the desire to test isn't so strong. I don't want to get my hopes up. I bought more folic acid and a gummy B complex vitamin to go along with my prenatal vitamins. I am going to go online and look at ordering a BBT. I keep saying I will but procrastinate!!

Starting Monday I am going to call the OB I have to see about getting some basic tests done. If he says no, I am going to call around. I want to get some stuff out of the way before the insurance runs out in December.


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks everyone. :cry: Everyone here is so nice. :hugs:

Had a huge scare this morning and ended up having to call 911. I got this HUGE gush of blood and then it wouldn't stop. So scary. After 40ish minutes it started to slow on it's own and eventually stopped. My hemoglobins came back normal, my vitals were fine and hcg is down to 15 so the doctor on call said she wouldn't schedule an emergency D&C as it's better for things to pass naturally.

Scared it will happen again but I am feeling a bit better now.

Mamma Tex - what lovely idea to buy an ornament! And the volunteer position sounds like a great opportunity.

Topanago - good luck with your upcoming cycle! :dust:


----------



## meggiemay93

Starry I'm so glad the bleeding stopped. I'll be praying that doesn't happen again! Maybe that will be the last of it. You can always hope!

MamaTex I'm praying you get a BFP this month! I'll also be praying that the dr will say yes to tests! I'm glad the volunteering is going to work out!

AFM The pinching feeling is gone. My bb's have been slightly sore off and on all day, but I could be imagining it cause it's barely noticeable when I think I can feel it.


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Thanks everyone. :cry: Everyone here is so nice. :hugs:
> 
> Had a huge scare this morning and ended up having to call 911. I got this HUGE gush of blood and then it wouldn't stop. So scary. After 40ish minutes it started to slow on it's own and eventually stopped. My hemoglobins came back normal, my vitals were fine and hcg is down to 15 so the doctor on call said she wouldn't schedule an emergency D&C as it's better for things to pass naturally.
> 
> Scared it will happen again but I am feeling a bit better now.

I am glad the D&C is not a certainty. Hope the physical stuff is on its way to being over for you soon.


----------



## MamaTex

I forgot to post about Molly Bears and Robby Rabbits!!! I was on BabyCenter when these two websites were mentioned. They send stuffed animals to families who have experienced a loss!! I love the idea.

https://mollybears.com/
https://robbysrabbits.org/Home_Page.php


----------



## BeautifulD

Starry Night said:


> Thanks everyone. :cry: Everyone here is so nice. :hugs:
> 
> Had a huge scare this morning and ended up having to call 911. I got this HUGE gush of blood and then it wouldn't stop. So scary. After 40ish minutes it started to slow on it's own and eventually stopped. My hemoglobins came back normal, my vitals were fine and hcg is down to 15 so the doctor on call said she wouldn't schedule an emergency D&C as it's better for things to pass naturally.
> 
> Scared it will happen again but I am feeling a bit better now.
> 
> Mamma Tex - what lovely idea to buy an ornament! And the volunteer position sounds like a great opportunity.
> 
> Topanago - good luck with your upcoming cycle! :dust:


Starry :hugs: 

That happened to me...11 days after I had my d&c I went back to work... that day I was suffering terrible cramps and was bleeding a lot heavier than I had been... the cramps where unbearable and I then started to pass massive clots. I lone work so I was terrified but couldn't do anything (tmi warning) I had for about an hour what seemed to me like early labour pains, I went to the toilet and passed a clot so big I had to push it out :(.... I was beside myself.... anyway the good news is that after that the bleeding calmed down and by the next day had stopped. I did phone nhs direct, they told me to go to A&E but I was SO done with hospitals and being pushed and poked around I decided to wait it out a bit....

I feel for you my darling sending big big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I also had passed some MASSIVE clots with this m/c (I had a natural m/c) but as big as they were they never all came out at once. Some would come and then I'd get a "rest" for an hour or so. 

This time was just a steady stream and that's what scared me. I've never had that before. Passed a few more stringy clots this evening but only when I wiped. Almost no blood in the toilet so I'm hoping this is coming to the end.


----------



## garfie

Starry Night - Aw hun it's not enough to loose a baby is it? - we then have to go through all this crap - hope it is coming to an end for you. In the meantime sending you BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## meggiemay93

Starry Big :hugs:! I'm praying for you dear!

Hi everyone else!

AFM Today i'm feeling pressure on my lower stomach, which is usually an AF sign for me. She's supposed to come anywhere between Wednesday and Sunday so that's probably what it is.


----------



## mackjess

OK ladies, now I'm scared. My labs came back and my HCG is great (49,500) but my progesterone was 19 a few days before I missed AF when I got it tested last, and now it's dropped to 11.5 so I'm starting progesterone today and getting it rechecked Wednesday. Not sure exactly what that means, the nurse said sometimes it changes so they do supplements. God I'm so scared.


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess I have no experience with that, but just know that I'm praying for you and your little bean!!


----------



## Topanga053

Starry Night said:


> Had a huge scare this morning and ended up having to call 911. I got this HUGE gush of blood and then it wouldn't stop. So scary. After 40ish minutes it started to slow on it's own and eventually stopped. My hemoglobins came back normal, my vitals were fine and hcg is down to 15 so the doctor on call said she wouldn't schedule an emergency D&C as it's better for things to pass naturally.

So sorry that it was that scary (isn't it AWFUL how much blood there is!?!?), but I'm glad that that might mean that you don't need a D&C after all. I will keep my fingers crossed that this is the end of it for you!!!


----------



## mackjess

Starry - Hope you are doing better today. I have heard about the "gushing", and cannot imaging going thru that. Good news that your hemoglobins are good and you may not have to get a D&C. 

MamaTex- Finally got to look at the bears and the rabbits now that I am calmed down a bit about my test results. I LOVE THAT, very cool way to help people through this. Hope you are in TWW soon.

Meggie- I TOTALLY thought I was out this month because I had no symptoms, just PMS. Turns out all that PMS was my symptoms.

FX for all the ladies getting ready to test or in the TWW!

AFM - The instructions on my script made me feel better. It says to take them until I complete 12 weeks gestation (lol, sounds like animal planet, gestation) and there are 2 refills. I was expecting like 20 pills or something while they ran the tests, but the refills made me feel better. Like this is a frequent occurrence and the script usually works. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, i hope everyones day is going well.

MamaTex: You are a sweetheart, im sorry you didnt make it to the event, but i do hope you feel better today. That ornament is precious and i know exactly what you mean when you said the toy was calling you buy it. Im sure that ornament will outshine all the others bc it has so much meaning. And that volunteer work that you will be doing sounds like a great idea to keep you a bit busy. And hey although youre not trying to get your hopes up on the BFP but when you least expect is how it usually shows up, so my Fingers are staying crossed for ya:winkwink: 

Starrynight: sorry youre going through this, but its a great thing that you dont have to have a D&C. im sure its almost over. Hold on in there.

MackJess: Dont stress to much ma'am, ive bben there too. My Hcg levels werent as high as yours but they were progressing like they should and my progesterone was 34, which the doc said was good, but they still placed me on Progesterone suppositories, where i have to enter it in like a tampon vaginally every night for the first trimester, it helps the baby while the placenta is being built. Dont worry too much im sure everything will be fine....the hcg numbers are beautiful.

Hi to everyone else, :hi: Stork when are you beginning your diet?

Sweetz where are you.

Garfie: Im always thinking ab ya

Bamagurl: Its almost here the big day the gender scan, we're sooo excited

HisGrace: where have you dissappeared to?

AFM: Well today has been an alright, tommorrow is a big day, I will be 27 weeks tommorrow and will be in 3 trimester :happydance:


----------



## bamagurl

I know Never! I am so excited and cannot wait! How exciting 3rd tri! That is so wonderful! How are you feeling mam? Still doing well I hope. 

All you ladies have been on my mind lately and I am so sorry for those ladies going through trying times. I cannot wait until all ladies have their bfp! I hope that everyone is doing well.


----------



## MamaTex

Ok I am supposed to test later this week, but I couldn't help myself and tested this evening. I wanted to post the photos up. My baby-crazy imagination sees a very very faint line but it looks like a negative to me. Do you ladies concur?




Right after I took the test and waited for the results, I went into the living room only to have my puppy run after me with my pregnancy test. It proceeded to munch down on it. I really should have put it up higher hahaha. I have another test I bought on standby for later this week. Next time I will make sure my chew happy puppy can't get that one.


----------



## bamagurl

I swear I see a plus sign! I see it in the bottom picture without having to blow it up! Can't wait for you to test again!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama: I'm feeling really good, my stomach is keeping me from manuevuring like I'm used to now. I def have to post a pic. You're 2 days away....O IM SO EXCITED, what time is your appt??! Are you feeling the many kicks?

MamaTex: UNLESS YOUR DOG PEED ON THAT STICK THEN YOU'RE PREGNANT!!! I sooo see the line :happydance: Oh EM GEE, now I'm super duper excited!!!!!! Thanks for sharing that awesome + :bfp:


----------



## mackjess

dearie that is a positive. :)


----------



## Starry Night

:yipee: Mamma Tex - that is most definitely a positive! Congrats!!

mackjess - definitely thinking of you. Glad to hear you're feeling more positive now. It's also good your doctor is on top of things and is taking care of you.


----------



## bamagurl

My appt is at 9 am! I can't wait & ea I am feeling tons of movements now! It is so crazy since it took so long to feel any movement with my first. Yes you must post a belly pic!!


----------



## meggiemay93

MamaTex Oh my gosh!! You thought maybe you could see a line? I'm pretty sure I could see one without blowing up the pic. I'm sure it's there! Congrats!!!! Now you make me wanna test. How many DPO are you?

Never Congrats for third trimester!!!! 

Bama Your scan is getting so close!


----------



## MamaTex

meggiemay93 said:


> MamaTex Oh my gosh!! You thought maybe you could see a line? I'm pretty sure I could see one without blowing up the pic. I'm sure it's there! Congrats!!!! Now you make me wanna test. How many DPO are you?
> 
> Never Congrats for third trimester!!!!
> 
> Bama Your scan is getting so close!

I don't know how many days past ovulation I am. I never did get around to temping and charting. My period is due for tomorrow but I say that based on a guess of how long this cycle should have been. I had my first AF after the miscarriage on 11/7, 28 days after my bleeding from my natural miscarriage stopped. Tbh, I am oddly in denial if that makes sense. I thought I would be a little more excited. I expected to see a straight vertical line only and I keep thinking my eyes are playing tricks on me. It's weird because I called my OB today and scheduled an appointment for this Friday to have a general visit, then talk about the need to do bloods to test for FSH and TSH levels. I just want to go on with things like normal. I have one more test I will use for Wednesday and then when I go in to this OB, I will be giving urine there so we will see what happens. 

Even if it's confirmed, I will be cautious. Thank you ladies for your encouragement and kind words. Only time will tell what happens from here...


----------



## runnergrl

MamaTex said:


> Ok I am supposed to test later this week, but I couldn't help myself and tested this evening. I wanted to post the photos up. My baby-crazy imagination sees a very very faint line but it looks like a negative to me. Do you ladies concur?
> 
> View attachment 526527
> 
> View attachment 526529
> 
> 
> Right after I took the test and waited for the results, I went into the living room only to have my puppy run after me with my pregnancy test. It proceeded to munch down on it. I really should have put it up higher hahaha. I have another test I bought on standby for later this week. Next time I will make sure my chew happy puppy can't get that one.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## meggiemay93

MamaTex I get those tests and yes there is supposed to be a line across whether you're pregnant or not. It looks good to me, and it's ok to be cautious I'm sure I will be to when/if I get a BFP. I'm praying for you and that you're little bean will stick!


----------



## Sweetz33

HI THERE HAPPY LADIES!!! HERE I AM!!!! lol

Sorry been MIA....I am going to try and catch up all in 1 pretty little message hehe

Garfie FX'd the ideas work!!! and YAY for normal cycles!! Praying everything is PERFECT!!

Never....way it rub it in lol S'ok...I will take it from you lol I am so glad you and baby are healthy. :) 3rd tri~ how totally awesome!!!

Bama OOOooooo Gender scan!!! How exciting!!!!!!!

(((Starry Night)))) You are in my prayers that everything has finally passed.

Maggie FX'd girl!!!

STORKY STORK STORK!!! Hubby is coming home!? Woohooooooo lol

Mama we are looking to buy a house...and that most def looks like a bfp to me! *passes you the super glue*

(((Mack))) Prayers being sent your way love!

Top....I remember you from another thread...Welcome!!

I am sorry if I forgot anyone....If I did *snogs!*

AFM - Results of 3hr test, 100% normal! :happydance: They still want me to test glucose, but the fear has lowered. I am now waddling these days, nothing fits lol. I started getting severe back pain, ab/pelvic pain and my hip made this weird popping movement & sound. Scared the crap out of me. Apparently the weight of baby is taking its toll. I went out and got a belly belt...Oh Em Gee!!!!! I suggest if anyone has the prementioned pains, GET ONE!! They are amazing! Takes a bit to get used to, but worth it. Things are going well. I am FINALLY starting to get some energy...at least during the day hehe DH is working his keester off..I am so proud of him. He has financially taking the brunt and is providing amazingly. He has also become more receptive to me. Pampers me so well now. He doesn't hide in his man cave as much...unless he knows he pissed me off, then he treads lightly haha!!! I met a really cool chica who lives near me and we have become friends. She is about to burst pregnant wise with a little girl...she is totally awesome. It is nice to have someone in 3D that understand what you are going through. When it comes to baby, the chances of having a c-section are 80/20. I am going to a closer hospital and I will be going on my tour fairly soon. Very good hospital. My parents are going to visit the summer, his family around when the baby is born. Ok well I have said a mouthful...Stats on Xander-doo... EDD is now most likely scheduled c-section middle/end of Feb. Last HB was 152. They are still watching the heart for the spot. Next U/S Dec 19th. 

I will end with an updated picture....hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

Yayyy Sweetz, so happy to hear from you!!! So Glad babyXander is doing Great and steadily growing(your bump is to cute)! And of course I had to rub it in :haha: glad to hear DH is being awesome, no one needs a Scrooge when you're ab to pop soon so hands up for your DH! Another u/s man am I jealous, I got one u/s and that's all their giving. Stingy people!!! I'm sure baby Xander is doing great!


----------



## mummyclo

Please can I join? 
Hoping to get AF fairly soon after mc and TTC straight after x


----------



## nevergivingup

27 Weeks: 3rd Trimester God is favoring me and I am so very Grateful!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Mummyclo, of course you can join!! Sorry to see you're goin through a loss:cry: some of us been there many times and some of us are going through it now, so we are def here to encourage you and support you!! YAYYY for getting right bk in the TTC game!


----------



## runnergrl

mummyclo said:


> Please can I join?
> Hoping to get AF fairly soon after mc and TTC straight after x

Welcome-I know you;). This is a lovely thread with amazing ladies! :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Sweetz: That's a lovely bump!! Can't believe you're 3rd tri in a couple of days! Hope little man is doing ok in there!

Never: Bump photo needed for sure! How is your little boy treating his mommy?

MaMa: Without a doubt, I'd say that's a BFP for sure! I didn't even have to click on the pictures and enlarge them! I can see that second line...congratulations, and extremely happy for you!


Mummy: Just wanted to say hi, and welcome to the group...I'm sorry about your loss, and I was introducing myself under happier circumstances, but we've all been through/are experiencing a loss, and you'll have some fantastic support from the ladies in here xx

Come on ladies, I love seeing BFPs!!

AFM: Things have been so manic...but finally handed in my final university project, so that's me done and just got to wait for my degree classification!! woo hoo!! Can finally begin to relax...I feel awful though, like I should be doing something all the time!!

Little Jenson is having a bit of a growth spurt I think! For the first time in a few days, I'm feeling a little something going on in my tummy...he snuggles in so low! Thought I'd update a bump piccie...I think it's safe to say I've now popped!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1









18 weeks!.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - How cute is that bump pic I was like the back of a house with my second boy:haha:

Never - 3rd tri - well done you!!! so pleased for you hun you give me hope:hugs:

Mummy - So sorry for your loss - unfortunately most of us have been there so if there is anything you want to know or ask fire away I'm sure one of us will be able to help:cry:

Mama - :happydance: :happydance: another lady with a BFP how lovely and clear is that pic:winkwink:

LP - You should read lots of trashy novels and magazines that's what I did when I finished Uni - you feel at a loss you should be researching something right - well enjoy the quiet time cos when your little one comes along you won't have time for trashy novels or magazines:winkwink: And yes you have deff popped:happydance:

AFM - not really feeling it this month - but as a great man (my hubby):haha: once said you can't be pregnant every month - so just waiting :coffee: for the witch to arrive tonight/tomorrow. New year New baby right:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Aww love the bumps ladies! They are so cute!


----------



## Starry Night

Love the bumps!! There are so many hottie pregnant ladies on this site. I get all lumpy and puffy and stretch marked.


----------



## MamaTex

mummyclo said:


> Please can I join?
> Hoping to get AF fairly soon after mc and TTC straight after x

Welcome!!

:thumbup:

Glad to have a new batch of ladies in this thread


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry night...haha, well I better not post my pic then bc that's exactly what I look like :blush: Sweetz & Lpjkp blew me out the water with their MIA STRETCH MARKS!! Beautiful bumps ladies!!

16 & pregnant is back on and I never saw this one...Yayyy


----------



## Starry Night

nevergivingup said:


> Starry night...haha, well I better not post my pic then bc that's exactly what I look like :blush: Sweetz & Lpjkp blew me out the water with their MIA STRETCH MARKS!! Beautiful bumps ladies!!
> 
> 16 & pregnant is back on and I never saw this one...Yayyy

Please share! Then I won't feel so alone! A girl I know is due any day now and is so super tiny and is whining about how huge she is. And she says her family is making fun of her as well for being so huge. I was like "What???!!!" I was her size at 5 months!! :haha: Everyone told me I was going to have a 10 pounder or that there was a secret twin inside (and they weren't trying to be funny...they seriously thought that...too much "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant" I suppose). Nope. Just a single 6 pounder. Yeesh.


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess: How have you been?

meggiemay93: Thanks!! I started reading reviews of the tests and the reviews were a mixed bag. I am nervous about it being a false positive but I am just going to try and take things one day at a time. Still going about my life like I am not pregnant. I know that is bad but I want to keep testing until I know for sure I am on my way. 

Sweetz33: Nice bump! I am glad you don't have to be put on insulin or meds for gestational diabetes. Just one less thing to worry about now!! I hope you find what you are looking for in the hospital! I had stopped researching hospitals but I suppose it is time to do that, no matter what happens from here on out. After my first health care experience, I learned my lesson about not doing my research about who sees me and what hospital I go to. 

And yay for DH treating you well. That is what he SHOULD be doing!

nevergiving up: Way to go!! You made it to 3rd Trimester. What a blessing :)

runnergrl: How is the prep for the move going? Nice to see you again!

lpjkp: Woo Hoo about graduating. I remember how I felt when I finished my last test. I didn't even want to go to the graduation I was so ready to be done with college! Congrats!! 

garfie: New year New baby indeed! 2013 needs to hurry up and get here already. The first half of 2012 was ok but I am ready to see if my luck changes with an odd numbered year. 

Starry Night: You probably won't see me in any pregnancy model shoots, that's for sure hehee. I don't like the camera all that much as it is!!

To the other ladies: Hey how are you?

AFM: Aunt Flow has not arrived so I am happy for that. I didn't test this morning. I almost did but I am going to hold out for tomorrow morning. My husband will be off tomorrow so he will be there with me. I am a mixture of excited and apprehensive. I really really want this but at the same time I am scared. I am trying to think positive. 

In other news, I started my volunteering today!! I really like it!! I feel it is my calling because I get to mentor and coach people. Today I helped people in a computer lab. There were two elderly people there. One was looking for work and the other, an 82 year old man, was there learning to use the computer. From what I was told, he is there every day for a few hours each morning to learn how to use the computer and the Internet. It is really inspiring!!


----------



## Starry Night

I really hope you get confirmation that your sticky bfp is on its way! Blue-dye tests do make me nervous because of false positives but I don't think they're the norm.

I think that's wonderful that you have found your calling. I really hope this position and sharing your knowledge with others will really help you find peace.


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> I really hope you get confirmation that your sticky bfp is on its way! Blue-dye tests do make me nervous because of false positives but I don't think they're the norm.
> 
> I think that's wonderful that you have found your calling. I really hope this position and sharing your knowledge with others will really help you find peace.

I think it will. I just wish I could have peace of mind about this testing result. I went on the Internet after testing and near depressed myself reading about how faulty those blue-dye tests can be. If this is not my month, I will try not to be too disappointed. If my period does come, I would like it to come after the weekend but unfortunately I don't have a say in that :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh Never...I have the stretch marks haha!!! In the front of belly they are there reallllllly bad!! :wacko: Also on my legs & hips. I am not gaining weight anymore, which docs said was ok, bc baby is taking from my fat stores....I say TAKE AWAY KID!! lol Even DH has noticed the backside and legs have gotten toner *woohoo*!! They say the marks on my legs and hips are due to things toning up and the fat leaving...I'LL TAKE IT!! haha So far in the past month or so I have gained 1 lb. 

Mama praying the witch stays away!! and awesome on the volunteering I love doing that!

Mummy welcome to the most epically awesome thread on BNB lol

AFM-Bleached the floors today and OOOOoooo I feel so good!! What is it about clean floor that makes you feel so good??? lol! DH said last night I crawled into the bed with him (we sleep in different rooms due to our bed being very high and hard to maneuver) and fell asleep in fetal position with my head on his tummy. I honestly don't remember bc I woke up in the spare room haha. Sleep walking?! haha!! 

On some sadder news...My friend went into preterm labor. :( Baby was born at 28 weeks 26oz. He is in the NICU. Doing well, but will be there for a while. Breaks my heart...she is still in the hospital as well. Please if you can send prayers both their ways...I know she would appreciate it. <3

Now to boost the spirits some!!

I was joking with my friend as so many friends of mine have either had kids this year, about to have kids, or are pregnant currently. So far the number is 9...but there might be more...

3 had theirs earlier this year (my bff, my daughter's Godmom, and a HS buddy)
3 in the past day - one is the morning, the other in the evening (both HS buddies) and my friend who was premature.
1 is having a C-section Thurs (friend locally)
1 due on Friday (another HS buddy)
1 who is 3 months along (yet another HS buddy)
and then me.

It is craziness...but there is obviously some dust in the class of 96 LOL *throws it all over my BNB buddies!!*


----------



## BayBeeEm

I've probably lost all rights to be a part of this group but I just haven't been able to keep up! Just got over a monster cold, work has been nuts and now I am taking classes to get a masters certificate. I hope everyone is doing well. I can't help but ooooo and awwwwww over all of the beautiful baby bumps. I mean, wow! I'm sure I need click back further to see what everyone else is up to. I hope to see some new BFPs or some positive OPKs! The order of the day is to populate!


----------



## Sweetz33

BayBee you haven't lost a thing :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry night i will post one as soon as i get to the house, at the in laws at the moment. But glad to hear im not the only one who body gets out of control when pregnant and remind you i never lost the baby weight from my previous m/c's, that fat stays on you too esp. since i went in a semi depression, losing weight was the least of my worries. And some people just say the first thing that comes to their head sometimes when talking to a prego women. And i honestly im not where i would want to be with my pregnancy weight but i am happy that my bump is noticeable or im sure it would drive me crazy to see that its still small in my 6 month.

MamaTex: Yayy for AF not showing but def do whats right for you and what will make you feel better. Trying to not think ab our pregnancy in the early stages is very common bc we soo dont want to get our hopes up but ma'am im praying for ya and i have everything crossed.

LPJKP: CONGRATS MA"AM< you soo did it and you soo deserve it bc i know you were working hard on getting it finished. A 10,000 word paper you say, how did you managed, i can only write long papers on subjects that interest me or else it would be a whole bunch of fluff and im sure the grade wouldnt be so rewarding. 

BamaGurl: 24 more hours!!!

BayBeeEm: Aww shucks, you know you always have a place here, never think you lost anything! Happy to hear from you as always and happy to see the babe is doing well. We totally understand your busy schedule and now that your prego too....prego brain and working and everything else is a bit overwhelming. When is your next appt.?

Sweetz: wow, o how i wish i could say i only gained 1 lb. but mfy neck gains about 4 lbs a month in itself so im sure there is no mercy on my hips or thighs. well you take great photos bc a strectch mark wasnt seen. And to be toned without having to lift weights but your own i need to know your secret bc my skin is doing the opposite..hanging...O the joy of being pregnant with my body.And i will def pray for your friends. wow so many pregnant, def spread some of that Baby dust in here, and bottle me some up and store it in the freezer for me next year. 

Hi to all the ladies, :hi:

AFM: wOW, im at my in laws house and i think they have the heat on 90 bc i am burning up, i will not come here again.....im soo hot i feel little critters crawling on me and theres nothing there , i just go to scratching!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected]/ 6th HB 152 @ 26wks/ *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB: ? *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 / 2nd HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S./ *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x



December BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

MamaTex: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symptns: 



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: CD 27, FX AF wont show :happydance:

Runnergrl: 6/7 DPO In TWW :coffee: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: Getting bk to normal :kiss:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:

MummyClo: Waiting to try January/February :coffee:


----------



## runnergrl

Hi all. I feel like more of a stalker on this thread than part of it. Every time I get a chance to read it, I fully intend on posting an update of some sort or a shout out-but it takes me so long to read back to where I left off, I don't have time! I love it though. You all are really fantastic. 
Just have time for a quick update. I am 6/7 dpo. 7 according to ff but I think I'm 6, my chart is looking extremely similar to the one I had with my son two years ago and I have pretty noticeable cramps. Decided to opt out of the progesterone this cycle unless I find out I need it. I'm very hopeful and optimistic! Please pray and/or keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Sweetz33

Growl.....Ok I am in a poopy mood. DH is now not even going to be home until 2am....ok I get it he is working hard and whatnot but geez man...pick up the damn phone and tell me!!! How frustrating!!!! So basically I am irritated, he is going to come home and act like a smile, hug, tickles whatever will make everything better....it won't then he will get pissed bc I am upset...then he will hide in the man-cave....I think I will just go lay down now before he gets home to try and avoid an argument.


----------



## Storked

Runner, you aren't a stalker! You belong to the group <3

Never, :kiss:

Sweetz, aw I hear ya. My husband was too dumb to figure out how to turn the sound on his iPhone. There is a side switch. End of story!
Have you calmed down yet?

To all the ladies: I love you all. :hugs: for those who are struggling, loads of :dust: for those still trying, and lots of sticky happy thoughts for our bump ladies :)
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/78ADC44C-6C24-42AA-B739-CBE0144495D2-1388-0000018669A15F19.jpg

And a new monkey picture for cheers!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm a wee bit calmer....he is in the man cave.....lol


----------



## mummyclo

Oh my god that monkey is so cute!! I want one :rofl:
Looks like we will be waiting till Jan/Feb to try again so can I be added to WTT when it's convenient. Thanks :flower: 
My bleeding has stopped hoorah but expect I will get AF soon :(


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all?

My temp dropped this morning and bang on cue the witch arrived:haha:

I'm trying to not feel to down about it - at least it proves my body is working right and of course I have my FS appointment to look forward to in January I'm sure that will soon be here what with Christmas etc first:flower:

Never - Sorry the house was sooooo hot my mum has hers like an oven too, that can't have been much fun hope you drank plenty:winkwink: I know what you mean about not losing the weight with my first (maybe because I was younger straight back into pre pregnancy jeans) my second it took a week, my third a bit longer but the m/c went on and on, the fourth well I hadn't lost it from the third properly:haha: by the fifth I'd given up if no one likes me curvy then tough also I blame my middle on middle aged spread:haha:

Mummy - BIG :hugs: hun this is a difficult time for you sending my love:flower:

Storked - Where are you in your cycle hun? - loving the monkey too soooo cute:flower:

Sweetz - Oh dear he is doing well not going into his man cave though isn't he - remember unfortunately they never grow up and they never ever hand over the cave keys:haha:

Runner - Fingers crossed for you hun :dust::dust::dust:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

AFM - Today I am going with my friend to sit in on a meeting regarding her son who has downs (shes an older mum too) as she feels the school don't take her wishes seriously - well let's see them try and rail road her into making a decision whilst I am there:growlmad:

Have a lovely day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

nevergiving up: If someone is going to turn the heat up, someone needs to be available to fan you or get you a cool drink. Hope you get to feeling more comfortable.

runnergrl: Good luck!! I will keep you in my thoughts :)

Sweetz33: I know how it is to be waiting up for your man and he not be in contact. Mine works past 10pm some nights, sometimes as late as midnight. He is terrible about answering the phone, but he has gotten better at it. It still makes me mad because if I miss a call or text, I do follow up in a reasonable amount of time (not 5 hrs later!!). 

Storked: Cute monkey!! I want one now too!! I have too many animals as it is and my husband would get mad if I brought home one more animal!!!

mummyclo: I am glad your bleeding has stopped finally!

garfie: Way to support your friend. I think children with different needs are too often pushed aside. Their education matters as much as the next child's!! Glad you are visiting us again. You sound like you are feeling better

AFM: I took a Clear Blue Digital test and it said pregnant. I am going to call my OB later this morning and change the nature of my visit. As of today, I am 4 weeks along according to a pregnancy calculator. Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Storked

mummyclo said:


> Oh my god that monkey is so cute!! I want one :rofl:
> Looks like we will be waiting till Jan/Feb to try again so can I be added to WTT when it's convenient. Thanks :flower:
> My bleeding has stopped hoorah but expect I will get AF soon :(

I know I just love that monkey picture!
Yay for bleeding stopping. Sorry you have to wait- the time to try again will be here before you know it :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Fiona, be tough! And enjoy your time with your friend :flower:
I am actually CD 27. AF should be around the corner. How about you honey?

MamaTex, HUGE CONGRATS! :happydance: that is wonderful news!
As for the monkey, I want one too but my husband says our cat and fish should fill the baby-sized hole in my heart. What do men know? :)


----------



## Storked

Oh and Sweetz, cooled off yet? ;)


----------



## bamagurl

Just got back from our scan and not only is our sweet baby healthy, but our sweet baby is a GIRL! I am so super excited! I wanted my little girl to have a sister! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







THOMAS_JESSICA_1.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5









THOMAS_JESSICA_13.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## garfie

Storked - Can you believe they said he has to get his communication skills in order before he can socialise wth:flower:

The witch visited me this morning and boy is she kicking my ass:haha: I am feeling disappointed of course but happy that my body seems to have returned back to normal (whatever normal is these days:haha:).

AF might not come keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. I have two kids, two dogs a cat and I'm a granny to a hamster this still doesn't fill my heart so I understand where you are coming from:winkwink:

Mama - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun now try and take it easy :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl said:


> Just got back from our scan and not only is our sweet baby healthy, but our sweet baby is a GIRL! I am so super excited! I wanted my little girl to have a sister! :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## mackjess

bama, congrats on the girl. I was starting to think the thread was going to get overrun by boys!

tex! I did a big happy dance for you. I'm an uncoordinated white girl, so imagine how awesome that was. super excited for you!


----------



## garfie

Bama - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun so pleased for you what a beautiful little girl you have there:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Bama, congratulations :) girls are awesome- I have 13 nieces and only 4 nephews lol!

Mackjess, was the dance a lot like the one in Napoleon Dynamite? Boo-yeah! Best part of that movie. :)

Fiona, how the hell do they expect him to be able to communicate if they don't allow him to socialize?! Gah.
Sorry the witch is beating your bum. She is supposed to take a hike for the holidays! The meanie :(
Those fur kids go a long way to soothing hurts but we can always use more, right? :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Bama-congrats on your GIRL! how exciting!

MamaTex- yay for seeing the word on the digi! that always made it so real for me. i hope to be reading that word soon too!!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATULATIONS BAMA!!!!

Bamagurl: How cool is that!!! You've been hoping for a girl and you Got a Girl, that is awesome!! AND NOW WE HAVE OUR FIRST BABY GIRL ON THE THREAD!!! Yayyyyy!!! And your u/s pics are fantastic!!! THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR MOMENT WITH US BAMA!!! Did your DH go with you? Was you nervous?

Stork: Im thinking you're obsessed with those monkeys....but I can understand it was sooo cute on that finger. Could it really be that tiny? I hope AF dosent show for you Bethany!! And is your ticker telling us you're leaving for Bangkok soon...Oooooo Exciting!!

MamTex: I agree, unfortunately, pregnant women these days have to fend for theirselves in my in laws house so I end up leaving and told them bc yal have it to hot in here for me. Seeya. And I always found joy in using the digis HPt, they're def more reassurring. CONGRATS ON BEING 4 weeks, every day is a milestone. 

Garfie: Im sooooooooo glad you haven't left us Fiona!! I was so worried you were going to leave us, you r truly a Superwoman!! And an awesome one at that. Sorry that AF had to come under these circumstances but I know it feels good to see her to know that your body is getting itself bk to normal and you'll be back in the game again when you're ready. THANKS Fiona for still being part of this awesome thread(so hugging you virtually)!!

Mackjess: That was hilariously cute!

Runnergrl: Im glad you're still around...sad that you're stalking but at least you're still here with us!! Whatever we can do to make you feel more part of this thread...just tell us...and we'll fix it :hugs: 

:hi: HI to all the ladies that I may have missed!! Have a Great Day ladies!!

P.s: Stork: I agree men sometimes almost always never understand !! I wonder how in the world are we so attracted to them?!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BAMA!!!!
> 
> Bamagurl: How cool is that!!! You've been hoping for a girl and you Got a Girl, that is awesome!! AND NOW WE HAVE OUR FIRST BABY GIRL ON THE THREAD!!! Yayyyyy!!! And your u/s pics are fantastic!!! THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR MOMENT WITH US BAMA!!! Did your DH go with you? Was you nervous?
> 
> Stork: Im thinking you're obsessed with those monkeys....but I can understand it was sooo cute on that finger. Could it really be that tiny? I hope AF dosent show for you Bethany!! And is your ticker telling us you're leaving for Bangkok soon...Oooooo Exciting!!
> 
> MamTex: I agree, unfortunately, pregnant women these days have to fend for theirselves in my in laws house so I end up leaving and told them bc yal have it to hot in here for me. Seeya. And I always found joy in using the digis HPt, they're def more reassurring. CONGRATS ON BEING 4 weeks, every day is a milestone.
> 
> Garfie: Im sooooooooo glad you haven't left us Fiona!! I was so worried you were going to leave us, you r truly a Superwoman!! And an awesome one at that. Sorry that AF had to come under these circumstances but I know it feels good to see her to know that your body is getting itself bk to normal and you'll be back in the game again when you're ready. THANKS Fiona for still being part of this awesome thread(so hugging you virtually)!!
> 
> Mackjess: That was hilariously cute!
> 
> Runnergrl: Im glad you're still around...sad that you're stalking but at least you're still here with us!! Whatever we can do to make you feel more part of this thread...just tell us...and we'll fix it :hugs:
> 
> :hi: HI to all the ladies that I may have missed!! Have a Great Day ladies!!
> 
> P.s: Stork: I agree men sometimes almost always never understand !! I wonder how in the world are so attracted to them?!

Never, I am not sure if the monkey is really that tiny :D
I hope AF doesn't show either- and we fly to Bangkok for vacation soonish yeah! And hopefully at the end of this month we have a firm idea on how soon we move there :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork: Oo...my brain dosent function at times... I tend to ask silly questions :haha: And Yayyy vacationing soon, I must've missed that you were going to Vacae in Bangkok....we want to see PICS BETHANY when you go!!!! I'll never be able to go there but maybe I visit through your pics!! 4 months will be here in no time!!


----------



## Storked

I will clear out all the pics from my phone to take loads of pictures Never :) 122 days until I go. Woohoo!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected]/ 6th HB 152 @ 26wks/ *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB: ? *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 / 2nd HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold *GENDER: IT's A GIRL :cloud9: *


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S./ *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x



December BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

MamaTex: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symptns: 



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: CD 27, FX AF wont show :happydance:

Runnergrl: 6/7 DPO In TWW :coffee: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: Getting bk to normal :kiss:


Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Starrynight: Waiting to Try :flower:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:

MummyClo: Waiting to try January/February :coffee:


----------



## Sweetz33

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO A GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL OUR FIRST GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Bama!!!

Mama - Niiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeee lol congrats!!!!

Garfie......damn that witchy bitchy.....growl

Storked...I'm chill haha He came out very slowly about an hour after he came home, gave me puppy dog eyes and said "I'm sorry". *sigh* lol

So for all my ladies that might be suffering from *eh hem* slow disposal of the solid type....I figured out something to help us!! Purely by accident too!! My dog is in heat so letting her run unsupervised around the backyard is a big no-no. One of us has to watch her. So today, since it is nice, I decided to take her for a walk so she could get her energy out since she is crated at times bc of the heat. OMG girls...I got home, 5 minutes later.. *BAM* I haven't been able to go for 5 days. Not even stool softners were helping....but a 30 min walk did!! Niiiceeee!! haha


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies I seriously had a lot to catch up with here so if I miss anyone I apologize ahead of time.

Sweetz I'm glad everything went well at your check up. That is a very cute pic of your baby bump! I'm definitely praying for your friend and her little one!

Mummyclo Welcome and sorry for your loss!

Lpjkp Very cute pic of bump!

Garfie I'm so sorry the witch got you!

MamaTex Yay for your volunteering going good! And super Yay for BFP being confirmed!

Runner I'm praying AF stays away and you get a BFP!

Storked I love the monkey pic! I'm guessing when you have a baby the nursery theme will be monkeys?

Bama Congrats on a girl!!!!!!!! 

AFM Af is supposed to come sometime between now and Sunday. I'm praying she stays away. I'm kinda excited and I'm not sure if it's cause of what I ordered DH for Christmas or because I think it might be possible I'll have a BFP or both. I've been feeling kinda sick off and on through out the last 2 days (could be imagination) and my nips are definitely sore except when I touch them.


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, enjoy your bowel movements :D

Meggie, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## mackjess

Sweetz, I thought of you last night. Read below and you'll see why, lol

Today I've officially been prego for a month. I only knew for 36 hours last time, so this is quite exciting. My first scan is today. After the whole progesterone dropping, I am so nervous about it that I'm about to barf. I hope I get to continue being prego. Leaving in 3 hours to head to the DR. And I also think I had my first hormone rage, as I made DH stay in the other room and didn't say bye to him this AM because I was so mad. I figured it was better than yelling at him since I was probably madder than I needed to be. I recognized that, but I still couldn't stop being mad!! I'm sure it will all be forgotten when we are at our appt.

Meggie! I'm sooooooo praying you get a BFP girl. You certainly deserve it with so much waiting. Bless your heart.

Hope everyone is doing great today! I've read everyone's posts but good lord I cannot remember a thing when I go to reply. :haha:


----------



## MamaTex

Storked; Bangkok sounds so exciting!! Do you have anything on your itinerary yet?

Sweetz33: Will keep your lovely tips in mind haha. I need to go on a walk -- not for constipation but because I ate total crap food yesterday: breakfast tacos for breakfast, pizza for lunch, and a more well balanced dinner but it was late at night after my husband and I went out to an open mic night!! Starting today I am going to be making better choices. My pizza craving has been satisfied so I won't need to munch on it for awhile

meggiemay93: I hope those symptoms you mentioned are signs pointing towards BFP.May the witch get lost before she finds her way to you

mackjess: Happy 1 month of pregnancy!! You and baby can do this!! 

AFM so far today: Very nervous about my appointment tomorrow. I called my OB's office and asked if he could prescribe me progesterone before he consulted with me tomorrow. The lady at the front said she would take my pharmacy information but would have to ask the doctor if he would order the script before he met with me. If he won't do it today, I will wait until tomorrow but after that, I will have to look at seeing someone else if he doesn't want to work with me. I would hope he would understand my concerns, all things considering.I am so afraid that I have low progesterone and that I won't carry the baby to term. I don't have any symptoms besides being a little more tired than usual and being a little more hungry than usual. That is it. I know it is early but I am still concerned anyway. Please keep me in your thoughts and/or prayers ladies. I am trying to think positive, but it is very hard to do that.


----------



## meggiemay93

Storked and Mackjess Thanks I'm really hoping this is the month!

Mackjess I'm praying for everything to be good at your appt! Hormonal rage is a good sign. And I know I responded to you in another thread and since your in both of the threads i'm in you're on my prayer list twice. So you're getting doubly prayed for by me.

AFM I'm trying to hold out til Monday to test. Last night we BD'ed and after DH asked when my AF is supposed to come. I said sometime between now and Sunday. He goes I hope it doesn't come. Of course I get excited and go "Really!!!". Guess what he said. "Yeah, cause then I don't have to wait a week to do that again." Seriously come on, guys can be so disappointing sometimes. It's a good thing I love him very much!


----------



## meggiemay93

MamaTex I'm definitely praying for you!! Keep your head up! It's weird, but since I started on this site I've gotten to wanting BFP's and sticky beans for all of you ladies almost as much as for myself!

I'm praying for all of you! God willing we will all get BFP's soon and those little beans will stay stuck nice and tight!!


----------



## Storked

Mackjess, hurray for milestones!

MamaTex, my husband has our Bangkok trip all planned out :D
Of course you are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: good for you for being proactive! I really hope that your doctor works with you.

Meggie, how funny what your DH said. I am rooting for you! <3


----------



## runnergrl

meggiemay93 said:


> Storked and Mackjess Thanks I'm really hoping this is the month!
> 
> Mackjess I'm praying for everything to be good at your appt! Hormonal rage is a good sign. And I know I responded to you in another thread and since your in both of the threads i'm in you're on my prayer list twice. So you're getting doubly prayed for by me.
> 
> AFM I'm trying to hold out til Monday to test. Last night we BD'ed and after DH asked when my AF is supposed to come. I said sometime between now and Sunday. He goes I hope it doesn't come. Of course I get excited and go "Really!!!". Guess what he said. "Yeah, cause then I don't have to wait a week to do that again." Seriously come on, guys can be so disappointing sometimes. It's a good thing I love him very much!

Praying hard for your BFP, and your husband sounds just like mine!! :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Tex - I know that you can buy progesterone cream online if your doc doesn't prescribe anything. I really hope he will at least check progesterone when you get your betas done. Good luck!

Meggie - haha, yay for being on more than one list.

Had my scan today. They said my bean looked perfect, HB 172, measuring 7weeks 2days. I am actually happy. So far I've just been nerves. 

Thanks again for all of the thoughts for my wee bean. You have no idea how much that helps me and I'm grateful for the wonderful ladies on this thread. I can't wait for more scans and more BFPs from everyone to follow!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Mackjess Yay for appt going good!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Mackjess- so happy to hear everything looks perfect! such a relief!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Mack!!

Meggie lol yup....memories haha

I had one of those *rawr* moments this morning. I was bitchy bc of not sleeping great. DH over slept an was an ass when he got up. I was struggling with the dog to get on her diaper and I was making up words bc I am trying not to swear as much...he just sat there and looked at me and laughed. When I walked past him after struggling I bitch slapped the back of his head. lol


----------



## Starry Night

mackjess - so glad your appointment went well. Glad that you're celebrating being pregnant a whole month. PaL is so much easier when you celebrate each milestone and each mini-victory.

meggie - good luck. I hope this is your month!

mamatex - I hope your OB proves to be supportive and understanding of your concerns.

AFM - the spotting is slowing down. It's done this before so I'm not celebrating yet. However, my IBS is acting up and it did that when my cycles returned to normal after my son was born. I'm hoping it's the same here. I told DH we aren't DTD until it's been a week of no spotting.


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY Mackjess on an awesome APPT!!! GROW BABY GROW!!


----------



## Storked

Starry, yay for normalcy possibly returning- prayers that it is!

Sweetz, how hard did you hit him? ;)

To all my girls on here....FRIDAY IS COMING! Any weekend plans? 
Still no AF yet. I have been seeing faint lines on my cheapie internet tests but not able to get a good pic- not calling them BFPs until they are more visible. May have a bad batch. But damn them, they make me hopeful


----------



## Sweetz33

Hard enough to make his head move and his glasses go crooked haha


----------



## Storked

He will be more careful next time maybe ;) don't mess with mama!


----------



## garfie

Mackjess - Excellent news for you hun:happydance::happydance:

Sweetz - That was very restrained of you :haha:

Storked - Ok then I'll get excited for you :happydance::happydance: Take it easy and keeping my fingers crossed for you.:hugs:

StarryNight - I know what you mean about IBS - so hard to decide if its normal cramping or IBS acting up - when mine flares I find peppermint tea calms it a little :flower:

Never - How are you and your little boy today:hugs:

AFM - CD3 - she's not kicking me so bad today :happydance: got a family party coming up Sunday we do this every year as our Nan can't get out so we all go to her - anyway this year hubbys cousin partner will be there sporting a huge bump - shes due in April (remember my little one was due in January) so I think it will be hard at first seeing her although I'm happy for her blah blah blah :cry:

One more bit of information I didn't come on here yesterday as I was out at my Avon lunch - guess who got top sales in our little group - ME:happydance: I was proud of myself and won a bottle of bubbly - until I got home and my eldest kicked off all night as I dared to be out and not be in when he got home from school - even though hubby was here - kind of burst my bubble a bit:cry:

Anyway enjoy your weekend ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey! May I join? CD 1 for me. It's been 7 months since my MMC at 12 weeks.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Whoa did the wknd get here fast!!!! Is time going faster or is it ME!!?

Sweetz: Did I miss something??? I'm sure I read all the posts...let me read again..

Stork: Boom-chicka-wow-wow.....I knew it!!! Ok I won't get to excited bc I don't want to make you uncomfortable but come on.... It's so hard!!! Oh I hope this is it Bethany...Im so praying for ya!!! Please please please!! Clean that camera out ma'am, Im trying to visit there through you so I need plenty pics!!

Garfie (Fiona) : Yayyy on Avon, I bet you can bout sell anything!! I was never good at selling things to people it's hard trying to convince them but seems like you know the secret! Don't worry ab your hubby's cousin partner, you had looked just as radiant before when you were pregnant with yours I'm sure, and I'm sure you will look just as radiant again when that time comes.

Meggiemay: My FX for you ma'am!! You so deserve it!! 

Mackjess: As I always say, relax ma'am and enjoy your pregnancy!

Eswemba84: You can def join, this is an awesome group of ladies!! Sorry ab your mmc, I had mine at 12 wks as well, my FX for you ma'am!!

:hi: to all the ladies!!

AFM: My baby boy is doing great! He's always moving like right now(which I love). I feel as if I'm in a fairytale, although my world around me is a bit hectic but to feel him kick and to know he lives inside me takes me to a place where the blue birds do chirp in harmony and the leaves of the trees glisten bright green off into the beautiful light blue sky, the river of tears to drown my sorrows had drawn up. One kick takes me to a place where only happiness roams. Three times i had to leave this room where laughter and joy waits for me at the door, i never could stay too long for my babies had found a new home, but God has blessed me once again to enter into that room where happiness roams and to look up and see the trees glisten off into the sky and once more hear the blue birds sing in harmony....~hmmmm~ Sing birdies Sing..... ~hmmm~
~ In Love~

Have a Great Day Ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey there ladies can i join? Im on CD 37, several BFN's still no AF and im getting rather annoyed. I had a MMC at 12.5 weeks in August, and this is my 3rd cycle since, Sept was 23 days, oct was 29 and like i say in on 37 now so although i dont chart or use Ov tests (i was going to startnext cycle, i got some off the internet) so i dont know when or if i actually Ov'd.

What i've been thinking this morning is that the last time i was pregnant i got a feint positive at about 5 weeks (bearing in mind that my bby didn't grow past 5.5) so im wondering if it's just too early for me, i've tired the First response tests but If i got a really feint line at 5 it's possible that im one of those weird women that dont show the hormone until im further long as if i am i would only be a max of 3 weeks maybe less.

Im fretting as no BFP an no AF make me wonder whats going on, also im going out with friends later today and want to know whether i can drink or not, if AF is going to come i just wish she's hurry up!


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: WELCOME!!! And if welcome didn't say it, you can def join this great group!!!
Sorry ab your MMC, to have gotten so far and to lose your baby is very hurtful. I def would suggest using your opks since your cycle is different every month, they weren't help to me bc my body was still going through some changes after the m/c but I believe they still work. Ab the drinking, of course I would say what the books say if you're TTC then don't drink. But to each is his/ her own. I also would say, it's good to start paying attention to your body, like the different Symptns, bc you may be "O" but just can't figure it out. It's a bit tiring after dealing with m/c, but once your AF shows and leaves, begin using your opks.


----------



## Storked

Fiona, just keep fingers crossed for me :) they may be bad cheapie tests!*
Glad that the witch is going easier with you but so sorry that you have to see pregnant relatives. Of course you are happy for her but that doesn't make you any less sad for yourself. It is a hard reminder :( big :hugs:
Go you for being the top seller! Hope your evening is a bit better today honey :hugs:

ESwemba, welcome :flower:
So sorry for your loss. I had a MMC around the same time. This is a great group of ladies :hugs:

Never, I hope that this is it too! I'd take a pic but all I have besides digis are the tiny Internet tests and I just can't zoom in on them with the camera bring clear. So I will have to get a digi confirmation and post that. May be a while ;)
Oh I love reading about your son kicking <3 that has to be the best feeling in the entire world! And now you get to feel it all the time!*

Pinkcasi, welcome :flower: so sorry that you had a MMC too :hugs:
I didn't get my BFP of my MMC until I was nearly 5 weeks too. I am so sorry that you are feeling stuck not knowing if it is going to just be a long cycle or if BFP- I have everything crossed that it is your BFP. Rooting for you!


----------



## ESwemba84

Pinkcasi: I had a MMC at 12 weeks in May, and it took several cycles to regulate again. In fact my cycles are still out of wack. I hope that it isn't the case for you though!

As for me, just a little bit about myself. I'm 28 and hubby is 31. I got pregnant last February when I wasn't even paying attention to my cycles or TTC. Saw my baby's heartbeat @ 8 weeks, everything was fine. Then had another ultrasound for the NT scan at 12 weeks and found no heartbeat. Had a D&C shortly thereafter.

Since the loss, my cycles have been shorter than pre-pregnancy (about 23 days instead of 26-28 days) and this past month I started having pelvic pain constantly on every day of my cycle. I went in to my gyn for a battery of tests, including an ultrasound, and everything came back normal. This is also my second cycle charting my temps. Last cycle I ovulated around CD 12 (confirmed conveniently by the ultrasound) and had a 10 days LP, with a drastic temp drop at 8 DPO below my cover line. Soooooooo, I'm going to see what happens for the next 2 cycles and then go see my doctor about a possible Luteal Phase Defect or progesterone deficiency. Even if that's the case, I've read it's a pretty simple fix with progesterone supplements.

Congrats to all those getting their BFPs. I can't wait to be the one to announce that again.


----------



## runnergrl

STORKED!! Are you preggo?!?! can I get excited yet??


----------



## meggiemay93

Storked I'm praying this is your BFP!! I'm really excited for you!

ESwemba and Pinkcasi Welcome and sorry about your losses! I'll be praying you both get BFP's soon!!

Never Yay for baby boy doing good and taking mama to happiness!

Garfie Yay for doing good at Avon sales! Sorry you have to be around a pregnant relative. I'll be praying your day still goes well!

Hi to everyone I missed!!

AFM If AF is gonna come she should be here today or tomorrow. I'm so nervous! Nervous that she'll come, but also nervous that she won't. I'm gonna try to test Monday, but I might chicken out. No AF symptoms anymore just very sore nips!


----------



## runnergrl

meggiemay93 said:


> Storked I'm praying this is your BFP!! I'm really excited for you!
> 
> ESwemba and Pinkcasi Welcome and sorry about your losses! I'll be praying you both get BFP's soon!!
> 
> Never Yay for baby boy doing good and taking mama to happiness!
> 
> Garfie Yay for doing good at Avon sales! Sorry you have to be around a pregnant relative. I'll be praying your day still goes well!
> 
> Hi to everyone I missed!!
> 
> AFM If AF is gonna come she should be here today or tomorrow. I'm so nervous! Nervous that she'll come, but also nervous that she won't. I'm gonna try to test Monday, but I might chicken out. No AF symptoms anymore just very sore nips!

Im with you..trying to hold out on testing because Im freaked out! i dont want AF to come but I really really dont want to see another BFN like the 7 i saw last months!


----------



## meggiemay93

Runner I'll be praying this is our month to get BFP's! All the other months that I tested I wasn't so nervous! I cause I just knew in the back of my head that they would be BFN's now I don't know. I guess I wait and see.


----------



## runnergrl

meggiemay93 said:


> Runner I'll be praying this is our month to get BFP's! All the other months that I tested I wasn't so nervous! I cause I just knew in the back of my head that they would be BFN's now I don't know. I guess I wait and see.

praying for you too sweetie! I have such a strong desire (as I am sure you do too) for this Christmas miracle baby!


----------



## meggiemay93

Runner Thanks I certainly do!


I forgot to mention when I was pregnant I had horrible dreams! Last night I had multiple horrible dreams! Not sure whether I should take that as a symptom or not.


----------



## Storked

Eswemba, my cycles haven&#8217;t normalized either. I am so sorry for the pelvic pain!
Did they do any testing to see why you saw a heartbeat and then still lost? :hugs: so so hard.
I can&#8217;t wait until you get to announce your BFP too <3

Runner, I haven&#8217;t tested today. I scared myself lol. I don&#8217;t want to think I am and then see AF so I decided to wait before testing again :flower:
I will tell AF to stay away! Fingers crossed and loads of :dust:

Meggie, want me to tell the witch to back off? :grr: CHRISTMAS BFPS FOR YOU AND RUNNER!


----------



## bamagurl

When are you testing again Storked? I am anxiously waiting!


----------



## Storked

Bama...I am not sure. I told myself tomorrow but I am genuinely anxious at the thought. Hope makes me afraid lol!


----------



## mackjess

I think we are going to have at least 3 more BFPs the next week on this super awesome thread!! FX and baby dust for all of you!! :dust:

Never - I loved that about your baby moving. Lovely. I've never felt a baby move inside me and it brought a little tear to my eye. I can't wait to be so blessed.


----------



## meggiemay93

Ladies I might give in and test tomorrow, but I'm so nervous! If BFN I'll wait a few days and see if AF shows if not I'll test again. Pray I get a BFP!


----------



## Storked

Praying for you!


----------



## MamaTex

meggiemay93 said:


> Ladies I might give in and test tomorrow, but I'm so nervous! If BFN I'll wait a few days and see if AF shows if not I'll test again. Pray I get a BFP!

You'll be in my thoughts :)


----------



## Starry Night

meggiemay93 said:


> Ladies I might give in and test tomorrow, but I'm so nervous! If BFN I'll wait a few days and see if AF shows if not I'll test again. Pray I get a BFP!

Good luck! Thinking of you!


----------



## nevergivingup

MACKJESS: THANKS, and don't you worry, you'll be able to feel your lovely blessing soon, and I can't wait to hear all the times he/she moves bc he/ she is growing and growing now!

Stork: THANKS BETHANY!! I'm glad you love to hear me babble on ab him moving, Thanks for listening, youve always been so darn awesome!!! you know we've all been on this journey for a while...and now your time has come....O HOW IM SO ANXIOUS TO SEE THOSE BFP PICS!!! I just know you got to have it....but test when you're ready, bc we will be waiting.

Meggiemay: Vivid, crazy dreams is def a symptn, with all three of my pregnancies, I had them every time. The main sign is when you can remember it after waking up!! FX!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Storked: No idea about the pain. I've never had a UTI, so I can't say if it felt like that, but it was like a mild burning AF type cramping. They tested for a bunch of infections, including UTI, and all came back negative.:shrug: 

AF is kicking my butt today. Super crampy and just feel crappy. Good thing is, even though my cycle was only 22 days :wacko: it's beginning to resemble my periods before pregnancy (color and flow). That gives me hope that things are getting back to normal.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous and CarlyWarly :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected]/ 6th HB 152 @ 26wks/ *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB: ? *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 / 2nd HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold *GENDER: IT's A GIRL :cloud9: *


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S./ *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x



December BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

MamaTex: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symptns: 



Soon November BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Stork: CD 27, FX AF wont show :happydance:

Runnergrl: 6/7 DPO In TWW :coffee: /Christmas baby coming soon :happydance:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MeggieMay93: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: Getting bk to normal :kiss:

Eswenba84: AF :dohh: Getting bk to normal :kiss:




Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:

Starrynight: Waiting to Try :flower:

Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:

MummyClo: Waiting to try January/February :coffee:


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Storked: No idea about the pain. I've never had a UTI, so I can't say if it felt like that, but it was like a mild burning AF type cramping. They tested for a bunch of infections, including UTI, and all came back negative.:shrug:
> 
> AF is kicking my butt today. Super crampy and just feel crappy. Good thing is, even though my cycle was only 22 days :wacko: it's beginning to resemble my periods before pregnancy (color and flow). That gives me hope that things are getting back to normal.

Oh hun, I hope you get some relief soon but yay for things normalizing!!!


----------



## Storked

ESwemba, it is good for things to be looking more normal! That is a relief at least :flower:

Never, eek I gave in and tested with diluted urine today and it was BFN so I am totally spooked off of testing for a while :o
You have always been awesome. I know how much you cherish the life inside of you. You are always a ray of sunshine and I just love it. We all do <3 I can't wait to get my BFP and follow your example :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

I will not test tomorrow, I will not test tomorrow, I will not......


----------



## Storked

Runner, test when you want :flower:


----------



## MamaTex

nevergiving up: What you wrote about your little boy and how you feel when he does kick was so beautiful!! Thanks for sharing that :)

Pinkcasi: Oh wow, CD37. I notice in your description of what is happening that your cycles have just gotten longer. Have you been taking anything to regulate your cycles or have you considered it? It is possible that it is too early to test due to you ovulating later...

meggiemay93: Wishing and hoping this is it!!

About the dreams, I have heard from quite a few women that they had crazy dreams. My dream theme for this year has been Post Apocolyptic America so I had to count that symptom out for me , as I am always in the middle of a Murder mystery when I dream or fighting off zombies, monsters, or criminals in my dreams..

runnergrl: I know the feeling! I got a cheapie this last time around at first just in case I got the BFN. I was sure I would get it. FX for you!

Storked:FX for you too Stork. You are too sweet to not be blessed with a BFP!

AFM: After fretting on the Internet all evening once I got back from volunteering, I decided to back off of Dr. Google and BREATHE! I put in a new ticker and am going to try to be positive from here on out. Notice I said try because I am only human ;) A girl on here made a comment that angered me not too long ago, but I see the wisdom in it now. She was pregnant after a miscarriage and had accepted that what will be, will be. I still will be proactive when it comes to my care, but I really need to let go of all the stress and not worry so much. If the worst happens, it will be a blow but I know some of what to expect now. I know what I can do to improve my chances and that is all I can do, ya know?

On the upside, I was just thinking earlier how my appetite was pretty much the same and then all day today I have been hungry, every other hour!! Also needing to pee a lot. Just call me Wee Wee Woman because that is what I am :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

OH MY! So many testers!!! MUCHO :dust: LADIES!!!!!!

Never, I am so with you on the moving thing. It is freaking weird yet awesome at the same time. 

To the new girls, so sorry about your losses....... *hugs*

AFM....I will be most likely going to Babies R Us tomorrow and getting a few things. I must try not to splurge haha!!! I am getting impatient with the whole waiting on my nursery set. RAWR!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Eswemba I'm praying AF goes away soon, but that's good that things are getting back to normal.

Hi everyone else. 

AFM I will not be giving in and testing tomorrow. DH decided to come to the store with me so I didn't get a chance to pick up a test. Oh well it might be a good thing I'm starting to think AF is gonna come tomorrow. I just don't feel pregnant. If it doesn't come tomorrow I won't be able to test at least till Monday because in-laws will be here all day Sunday.


----------



## Storked

MamaTex, absolutely you just be as healthy as you can and accept that there are some things out of our control. But your BFP sounds sticky to me Wee Wee Woman :rofl: you are awesome!

Sweetz, what is your nursery theme? Did I miss that part? :flower:

Meggie, I didn't feel pregnant with my BFP either but it happened. Don't give up yet :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Cd 1!


----------



## mummyclo

Well I now have ewcm. If I count my mc bleed as AF I would be CD 11..... I'm not sure wether to wait or just go for it!


----------



## garfie

Storked - Aw hun BIG BIG BIG :hugs: - New Year BFPs for us :happydance::happydance:

Mummyclo - That hun is only a decision you can make I didn't wait but some ladies decided to wait and give there bodies a chance to get back to normal, though if you ask me what's normal these days:flower: I'm sure what you chose will be the right choice hun :hugs:

MamaTex - I think when you have had a loss it takes away the innocence of being pregnant and that is sad:cry: I know when I get my BFP I will be a nervous wreck but luckily we have these ladies here for support:winkwink:

Eswemba - BIG :hugs: hope things are getting back to normal for you hun:flower:

Meggie - :dust::dust::dust: for when you test:flower:

Sweetz - Aw I love babies r us - have fun, don't spend to much :haha:

Pinkcasi - Hi and welcome hun:flower:

Never - How are you feeling today hun and hows your little soccer boy:winkwink:

AFM CD4 - the witch is leaving - but I have the most terrible tightening across my belly below the belly button - right across never had this before must be gas :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork: O no grrrrrr :growlmad: Im sorry Stork....stupid AF!!! That's ok, a New Years Baby sound Wonderful!! Must've was a bad batch of hpt...I think I'm going to write their company bc that's a serious thing for us ladies. Is DH back home ? Well while AF is here relax and stay positive for next month, your rainbow baby will come soon.

Garfie: My FX that you get your BFP on my B-Day (Jan. 5th)! From what everyone says... You're still very fertile... I don't know how true that is but hey my FX, that you are so we can hear some awesome news soon. Sorry ab that pain in your belly, I wonder what's that ab :shrug: I hope everything is ok.

Sweetz: Oooooh YAYYY Baby Nursery!! I wish I was that far along in the game, Im going to look at Bassinets & Cribs today..... hopefully I'll buy one.. It still feels so early.

Mummyclo: I agree with awesome Fiona, that is only a decision you can make. I had that same question and I tried waiting and not waiting. With first m/c, I didn't wait for AF and got prego right away but m/c that one too. So after that m/c I waited for AF and soon after she left I start TTC again and thankfully he stuck. He had a twin but he/she didn't make it but I Thank God he stuck around for the trip. So it's your decision, I didn't want to beat myself up bc I didn't do what the doc say which was actually wait 2-3 cycles.... Ummm "Yeah Right Doc!!"

MamaTex: You're only human...it's ok to worry ESP. if you've suffered loss it comes natural...but I'm sure you'll be ok, you'll be in 2nd trimester in no time...then it's going to fly by!! Don't let people bother you, now you have alittle one to put all your energy into.... Wee wee woman....pee woman pee....soon a cough or sneeze will make you wish you went when you had the chance :dohh:

:hi: to all the ladies!!

AFM: Well today I'm going out to buy the babe some clothes and some other stuff. Nothing to report...Hope you ladies have an awesome day!!

Congrats to all the BFPs, Congrats to all the TWW, And Congrats to all the women on AF vacation/relaxation...We will all be mothers to a new baby soon, don't lose hope ladies, it may be right there just reach out and grab it!! We want it we deserve it and we shall have it....so when the time is right.... :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: those Beds off!!! <3 all you ladies... THANKS FOR BEING HERE AND SO DARN AWESOME!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Meggie? Test yet?


----------



## runnergrl

Storked :hug:


----------



## garfie

Runner - :happydance::happydance: your chart is looking good hun:flower: how long are your cycles?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

My cycles are all over the map, but my lp is usually 14 or 15 days. Ill test tomorrow


----------



## garfie

Looking good Runner:dust::dust::dust: for when you test:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

Thank you! I want this sooooo much!


----------



## Starry Night

storked - :hugs: Sorry that the :witch: arrived. Hopefully, this will be your cycle!

runner - fingers crossed! How long have you been TTCaL?

mummyclo - thinking of you as you make your decision to TTC or not. :hugs:

garfie - good luck with your upcoming cycle!!

AFM - forgot to take the hpt today. :dohh: My hcg was down to 15 last Sunday so at this point I need to use FMU to get a more accurate result. But it's gotta be close to zero by this point!


----------



## meggiemay93

Storked I'm so sorry AF got you!!! I'll be praying you get a BFP this next month!

Garfie Yay for the witch leaving! I'm sorry about your sore tummy I hope you get to feeling better soon!

Mummyclo Whether you wait or go for it is totally up to you! I'm praying for you!

Runner I won't be testing til Monday.

Starrynight I'm praying for your numbers to get to 0! I know how frustrating that can be. Mine took 3 months to get to 0 and I still had AF during those months even though I didn't ovulate.

AFM My nips aren't sore today, but no AF yet it kinda feels like she's coming. Last month she didn't come till 10 at night. But enough about me how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sweetz33

SONOVA!! :growlmad: dangit Storked....pissed man....really pissed.....*humph* Oh and to answer your question...we started with rainforest but changed to a sports theme.

As for shopping...I was good...only landed up buying a bra that finally fit right haha and some chinese food which I know I will regret later ROFL!! I did find good deals and texted DH about so next sat he is going with me to get them bc it is the bigger stuff. I found a pack n play for $100, swing/bouncer combo for $129 and since my stroller is backordered and they have no clue when they will get it again.....I am buying the travel system off a friend...$350 system for $100.


----------



## runnergrl

Soooo... I'm pregnant!


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: Congratulations!!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months! :baby:


----------



## mummyclo

runnergrl said:


> Soooo... I'm pregnant!

YEY!!! So happy for you xxx 
:dust: lots of sticky duct for you :)


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:congrats I Knew it:flower:

You must be on :cloud9: what a lovely early Christmas pressie:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Congratulations runner!!! So happy for you! Need piccies!x


----------



## runnergrl

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E2218871-7A24-41C6-9820-266B40CA4699-38094-00001515F64BA8BD.jpg
There ya go;)


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats runner.....that's very exciting.

AF is tapering off, but I'm not sure I'm happy about that. I guess a shorter cycle means a shorter period? Now to see if the pelvic pain will continue to plague me this cycle. So far I think it's gone, but I can't tell:shrug:. I have one more chance to get a BFP before 2013.....hoping in the next week and a half we can 'get it in' enough! 

Oh, has anyone taken B6 to lengthen their Luteal phase? I've heard you can take up to 100mg, but I've heard mixed reviews on whether or not it works. I don't want to start taking anything that would be unnecessary though.


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E2218871-7A24-41C6-9820-266B40CA4699-38094-00001515F64BA8BD.jpg
> There ya go;)

Wow what a strong positive! Congrats runner :)


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Congrats runner.....that's very exciting.
> 
> AF is tapering off, but I'm not sure I'm happy about that. I guess a shorter cycle means a shorter period? Now to see if the pelvic pain will continue to plague me this cycle. So far I think it's gone, but I can't tell:shrug:. I have one more chance to get a BFP before 2013.....hoping in the next week and a half we can 'get it in' enough!
> 
> Oh, has anyone taken B6 to lengthen their Luteal phase? I've heard you can take up to 100mg, but I've heard mixed reviews on whether or not it works. I don't want to start taking anything that would be unnecessary though.

I have heard the same thing about B6. I don't think it would hurt to take B6 or even a B complex vitamin with B6, B12, and folic acid. Those B vitamins are supposed to be good for your overall health and give you some energy, so I don't see how it could hurt to see and track to determine if it works for you.


----------



## MamaTex

I will try and respond properly to everyone when I am back home. I am out of town in Austin, Texas and only have the phone to use! Hope everyone is havingg a good weekend. I sure am! I have loved my stay here at this hotel, but I have only one complaint and that is all the people staying here who rush into the elevator before I have a chance to get out, almost running me over! If I bump into you on my way out, don't get mad!


----------



## runnergrl

What are you doing in Austin? That's my 10dpo test:)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks for all the welcomes girls and congrats to those of you with your bfp!!

So I didn't drink on Friday and I had a difficult time explaining to my friends that I might be pregnant even though I've had several bfn ha ha

Still waiting for something to change now on cd39 and I'm hopeful, I've had sore boobs the last few days not massively but then I didn't get the whole symptom thing the last time either just mild soreness to the boob area and really mild nausea, the worst thing for me was back pain right from the start, and I have that now my lower back is agony but again I don't know if I'm just imagining it because I want it so bad.

I have a drs appt on 17th and if nothing by then it'll be cd 47 and I'll be concerned by then.

All the best to all of you xxx


----------



## Hope317

Hi girls! Can I join your group? I have a little three yr old girl and trying for our second!
I had a Missd mc in June and a triplet mc in october (3 empty sacs!) just got my af after first month of trying after my last mc:( I'm looking for some hope after 2 mc! Really really want this and so does my little girl!


----------



## mackjess

RUNNER Congrats!!! Just so dang happy for you! You got robbed of your BFP last month, but that lovely line on that test surely made up for it.

Pink - Back pain was TERRIBLE for me. My OB said I could use icy hot and a heating pad on med if I kept it away from my sides and belly.(not at the same time of course). The heat was a godsend, I don't think I could have slept otherwise. It is prob one of the first symptoms I had, but I didn't think it was a symptom since I'd been laid up in bed with a really bad virus/cold. I thought I'd slept wrong, then other symps started. Good news, it's almost completely gone now. So I think I had it for about 3 weeks and it lessened up a lot. I googled some yoga videos to help strengthen my back too and the "supermans" really seemed to help me out. FX for you hun!

Tex/EW- I agree with tex. We need B6 anyway, it's a good thing just don't overdo it on the doses. Great for energy, and if you do get your BFP it can help with morning sickness. I found B vitamins that dissolve under my tongue and that really helps when I'm queasy.

Welcome to the new ladies, sorry you had to find this thread. Hello to everyone!

I'm hanging in there, less nervous since I had a hb on my u/s this week, and actually lost a pound instead of gaining a pound. Stress eating + food cravings = nothing good! LOL. My doc only wants me to gain 11-20 and I'd already gained like 12 so I was freaking out. I think it's mostly my bbs tho because they are HUGE and all my jeans still fit ok. HB does not mind the huge bbs!


----------



## meggiemay93

Runner Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: That is a great positive!!!


Pinkcasi I'm praying you are prego and will get a BFP soon!!!

Hope Welcome and so sorry for your losses. The ladies on here are so supportive! I'll be praying you get a BFP soon!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM No AF yet, but I probably won't be testing till Saturday now. It's a long time to wait but DH doesn't want me to get a test before that. It might be a good thing I don't want to waste the money if it's gonna be a BFN.


----------



## ESwemba84

I spoke too soon about the pelvic pain. It's back, and AF picked back up with it. I don't understand, this happened last month too. I'm probably going to make yet another appointment with my gyn. They're probably sick of me being in there every month, but I'm frustrated, I'm in pain, and I want answers instead of "well, everything looks normal, it's probably your body getting back to normal" :growlmad: it's been almost 8 months, and I want to get pregnant again.


----------



## mowat

Hi everybody,

I'm still hanging around here, just haven't been posting since I found out I needed to hold off on TTC for more testing. I just got off the plane this morning, and I'm sitting in a hotel room. Hysteroscopy and ultrasound are at 1 tomorrow, and then hopefully I'll know if I have any chance of getting pregnant again, or if the doctor's have completely destroyed my uterus.

I've been really anxious for this day to come, but now that it's almost here I wish it wasn't. I've been having horrible headaches and ovarian pains off and on for the past two cycles, so I can't imagine what they'll tell me tomorrow. To top it all off I had a huge fight with medical insurance (Canada) to get them to pay for my trip and procedure. Finally my doctor down here wrote them a letter and they changed their minds. Not looking forward to another fight if I have to come back.

So anyway, congratulations to all the BFPs! Wish me luck tomorrow---I think I'll need it.

Alyson


----------



## Starry Night

ESwemba84 said:


> I spoke too soon about the pelvic pain. It's back, and AF picked back up with it. I don't understand, this happened last month too. I'm probably going to make yet another appointment with my gyn. They're probably sick of me being in there every month, but I'm frustrated, I'm in pain, and I want answers instead of "well, everything looks normal, it's probably your body getting back to normal" :growlmad: it's been almost 8 months, and I want to get pregnant again.

This sounds similar to what I had after my first miscarriage. Short cycles, weird AFs that started and stopped and pelvic pain. My hcg was zero and a pelvic ultrasound the day after the loss had showed the miscarriage was complete yet I was still suffering. After 3 months I passed a clot that had calcified into a little stone. I bled heavily a few hours after that. It took a couple weeks extra but I soon ovulated (with no AF in between) and conceived my DS. 

During that waiting time I had lined up an appointment with my OBYN-GYN along with another ultrasound because my body just was not healing in spite of the negative hcg results. I passed the stone-clot before the appointment though. I had had a natural m/c but my gp suggested I look into the possibility of getting a D&C. Thankfully, I didn't need it.

Because of my past experience, when I go for my follow up u/s tomorrow (6 weeks post m/c) I will demand a transvaginal because the stone-clot I passed would have been too small for a pelvic...it was pretty small.

Maybe you're going through something similar?


----------



## AZBabyDust

I'm just stalking this page - but I hope all you ladies get your BFP's soon, or heal quickly so you can TTC again! Showing some love :hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

ESwemba I'm so sorry about your pain! I hope they figure something out soon!

Mowat I'll be praying for you that things go well tomorrow!

AZBabyDust Thank you and I'm sure the other ladies will agree you are welcome to post on or just follow this thread.

AFM Nips hurt again! And my head fills all fizzy which the only other time it did that was when I was pregnant.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS RUNNER!!!!

Mowat: totally understand! My FX that the docs gives you great news!!

:hi: to all the new ladies, WELCOME LADIES, this thread is awesome!!!

AFM: what can I say....it was a day....


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33: Nice deal on the stroller!! I know those things can get up there in price!! 

runnergrl: I said congratulations before but I want to say congratulations again. It is so awesome that you got your BFP after all the time you have been patient and waiting!!!!

I am back from Austin now but I went there to go to a concert!! I had plans to see more of the city, but I got in late Saturday and was dog tired on Sunday. I had to ask the hotel for an extra hour to check out so I could rest up!

Pinkcasi: I hope something shows up soon, whether that be AF or a BFP, although a BFP is what I have my FX for!!

Hope317: Welcome!!! I am sorry for your losses but you are among good people here. We are all each other's cheerleaders :)

mackjess: What man doesn't like boobs? Mine are already big enough so I don't want them to grow so much but of course my husband is excited about the thought lol. They're fun when you don't have to carry them around! ;) Glad you are feeling better about things. Seeing and hearing that your baby is doing alright IS such a relief!!:) 

ESwemba84: Sorry the pain is back and AF is hanging around for far too long!! Ugh!! Hoping things get back to normal and you are back on track without the pain and the hassle of aF!!!

mowat: Best of luck and best of health!!

meggiemay93: Hoping this is it! Sat is a long wait. Hang in there!!

AFM: Back from Austin. Had a blast. Before I left I had lunch at Luby's, which was divine. I was stuck behind some old people in the line. They all stood there, slowly looking at the salad area and slowly discussing among them if they should get a salad or not. I tried to wait but I was sooo hungry and skipped them lol. 

I felt a little sick this morning but felt better once I ate some lunch. I have also had an increase in CM. Tired as ever. I hope these are all good signs. I really need to start taking it easy more often. I am still going about my normal routine and I think it is tiring me out more than helping anything :) I am supposed to get the results back from my blood being drawn on Friday. I am hoping that I get good results!!


----------



## Hope317

Thank you for being so welcoming! You are a wonderful group of ladies! I am praying for you all! Runnergrl: I have been reading this thread and wanted to say congrats!! Such a blessing!


----------



## mowat

Feeling a little better now---sitting in my hotel room drinking beer, eating cheezies for dinner, and bawling my eyes out watching Lassie! Ahh. Have a good night ladies.


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats Runner!! Wooohooo!!!

Welcome to the new ladies!! Sorry we all have to meet in this way, but this is an epically awesome group of women. :)

I am with you Never.....today was a day lol Surprise visit from the BIL that I can't stand....of course on the night I feel like crap. He was "in the area" and had to pick something up from DH......one thing DH is at work. DH called me 2 minutes before he arrived to tell me he was coming which pissed me off. This dude is just *ugh*. I am furious with DH...He stares at me if I wear anything fitted (which is everything these days), has tried multiple times to split us up, he is a liar and a sh*t talker.....and whenever DH is around him...he can do no wrong. He is just an *ss......Un-needed stress ladies...and now lil man is jumping around in my stomach like a Mexican jumping bean bc the stress in dealing with this man gets me so on edge....DH should of NEVER done that to me and I am so mad at him...

Sorry to vent but I figure vent on here so I don't beat the crap out of him when he gets home lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

Morning all, so it's difficult to post anything as whenever i log in there's another 4 pages to go through ha ha.

Sorry to hear about your BIL Sweets that was out of order of your DH but just breathe and count to 10, dont let him stress you or thee bub out.

I hope everyone is doing well today, it's CD40 for me today, another BFN this morning, i really did think it would be positive today but nope, it driving me insame as there's no sign of AF nad i *feel* pregnant, the sore boobs the lower back pain, the slight nausea, i just worry that it's all in my head, if AF comes it will devestate me so bad, please stay away witchy witch!
On the plus side, i do have an ultrasound next Tuesday, to check on a cyst that they found when i had my miscarriage so they should be able to tell me what's going on in there, though i have to wait till CD47 for that!

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## nevergivingup

O no , Sorry ab the BIL Sweetz, he def sounds like a jerk!! And def un-needed stress!! You know you're always free to vent here, ESP. if it reduces some violence...lol. I hope your BIL is gone now bc I know you're counting. The minutes until your DH gets home.

Pinkcasi: We are def a chatty group of ladies so def log on and jump in too. Sorry about your bfn. I always knew when I was pregnant, I always had that feeling, and that feeling never let me down and I hope it dosent for you either!! You're probaly to early, i don't usulyy get my BFP until I'm 12dpo, so my FX for you that it's still to early. GL ma'am


----------



## ESwemba84

AF is officially gone, but the pelvic pain continues. I've been stressing myself out over this, especially since my last cycle was only 22 days. I felt like crying all day yesterday, and my poor husband took the brunt of my bad mood. I ended up talking with him last night about my concerns and the fact that I'm just stressed out and tired of feeling crampy all the time. I haven't decided if I'm going to continue seeing my ob/gyn that I've been with through the pregnancy and D&C, or if I should look for a new one that will be more proactive about finding the source of my issues. 

Sorry about the negative posts lately. This is just consuming every day of my life, and I feel like this is a place where I can vent and you all will understand. Hopefully, I'll get some answers soon and post about more positive things!


----------



## mackjess

Sweetz, I hope everyone is still safe at your house! :) Sounds like BIL is a total creeper.

Pink, FX for you!!

ESwemba84, If you go to another appt and you don't think your OB is going to help I'd try to switch. With everything going on you need someone that is good at listening and answering your questions. And 22 days is short, but since it's so soon it may not be a bad thing. Maybe your body is all reset now and this next cycle is it! GL to you.

Hi to anyone else that I missed!

AFM - Just waiting for 12 weeks to get here and get another sono. I don't think I will be really reassured until I see a HB after that milestone. I love my little bean so much already, I bought it an ornament and put it on my tree. It's a coffee bean and says "Supreme Bean". Seemed fitting since I had to give up coffee because of the little bugger!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

ESwemba84 Sorry that your going through it a bit just now, dont worry about venting that's what we're here for, keep your chin up and big :hugs:

Mackjess hope everything goes ok with your scan, and that is so cute that you got a lil coffee bean too cute, Im getting a charm bracelet for xmas and im hoping that when i finally get my BFp whether it be this cycle or not i can get a little 'Bun in the oven' charm, it's a little locket type charm and it's got a little bun inside, it's too sweet, im so excited!

I've just done several online 'am i pregnant' quizes just for fun and they all say there's a high chance im pregnant, shame there's no question that says have you taken a HPT! I almost dont want to go to the dr and find out, I dont want toind out im not pregnant :cry:


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33: Sorry about the BIl situation. It's more than ok to vent to us. I dont want to see you on an episode of COPS for domestic assault hahaha

mowat: Glad you are feeling better!!

Pinkcasi: Hope you get answers soon, preferably a BFP!!

ESwemba84: Sometimes a second or even third opinion is needed. So sorry to hear that the pelvic pain has continued, but I am glad AF is gone!!! 

mackjess; Lol @ Supreme Bean! How cute!! I am sure things will be fine :)

AFM: I wish I could be positive. After I got home, I went right back to worrying!! I called my OB's office and they have my results, but my OB has not had a chance to review them yet. I was told that once he did get a chance to review them, he would send them to the nurse and the nurse would call me. I was told they would have my results for me today and now it is looking like I might not get them today!! I hate this!! I just want to know what is going on :( I hope the nurse is able to call me today. I would rather know now than later if things are not progressing like they should. I want to believe that everything is ok, but I can't take any one day for granted...


----------



## ESwemba84

I made an appointment with another doctor for tomorrow afternoon. He's very good, so I've heard. I'm very glad I did, because I had some bright red spotting just now. :wacko: it's not AF, as it completely stopped yesterday. 

I hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## Starry Night

Today is my first angel's -- my Lil Peanut's -- second birthday. Not feeling as sad as I thought I would but I'm sending extra love and thoughts her way today.:flow::angel::flow:

Also had my u/s today and should get the results when I see my doctor this Friday. The technician was kind enough to check my hcg results. She couldn't give them to me but told me they were still going down. :thumbup:

I really think I'm ovulating. Been getting all the usual signs and during the u/s the side I've been having the ov cramps was really tender under the u/s wand. Still can't TTC due to an unrelated surgery but am hoping this is a sign my cycles are back on track.


----------



## MamaTex

Ok I can't take it anymore!! I called again and the doctor still hasn't reviewed my notes. He knows how anxious I am so I am going to drive up there and get my results!! I am willing to sit in traffic on the way back just so I can have them.


----------



## runnergrl

hi all :hi: just wanted to pop in and give a quick update before I have to run out the door. got my bloodwork back and my hcg was at 63 and progesterone at 28! All is looking good! Praise God!


----------



## mackjess

Tex - does your office have the option to leave the vmail with the doctor's nurse? I usually just do that and they'll usually give the results before the doc reviews them. The ladies at the front desk don't because they may not understand the results.


----------



## meggiemay93

Runner Yay for everything looking good!

MamaTex I hope someone lets you know soon!

Starrynight I'm praying for you dear!

ESwemba I hope this dr. is more helpful! I'm praying they'll be able to figure out what is wrong and fix it!

Pinkcasi I'm praying you get a BFP!! 

Sweetz So sorry about the BIL! Try not to stress too much!

Mackjess Cute idea for the ornament!

AFM Still no AF! :happydance: Last night I started to feel sick and today I get hungry every few hours and feel sick until I eat! I can't wait to test on Saturday! Patience is a virtue right? I definitely don't have that virtue!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

I'm back! My HCg is 130. I looked over the results and did not see anything about progesterone. I asked this OB if he could test and he said he normally doesn't test for it, but I asked for it! I will keep my appointment on Thursday but I think I am going to have to switch providers. This guy is stressing me out. 

If I go from the day of my last menstrual period, 130 seems kind of low for being 4 weeks and some days at the time. I am of the mind that I am actually a week behind and am closer to around 4 weeks. I feel like I am just waiting to miscarry all over again :(


----------



## mowat

Just got back from the doctor's office and I got better news than I could have hoped for! Hysteroscopy showed some pillar like scarring, but nothing too severe. Ultrasound showed fantastic ovaries (according to the doctor!) and a lining of 6.4 mm but a nice triple pattern. The doctor doesn't want to do any more surgery, despite the scarring, because it could just cause more damage. She isn't too worried about the lining being a little thin and we've been cleared to TTC! I thought about trying to change my flight to catch this month's egg, but it is just too complicated. Hopefully it can hang around until tomorrow night!

All I want for Christmas is a BFP!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Just got back from the doctor's office and I got better news than I could have hoped for! Hysteroscopy showed some pillar like scarring, but nothing too severe. Ultrasound showed fantastic ovaries (according to the doctor!) and a lining of 6.4 mm but a nice triple pattern. The doctor doesn't want to do any more surgery, despite the scarring, because it could just cause more damage. She isn't too worried about the lining being a little thin and we've been cleared to TTC! I thought about trying to change my flight to catch this month's egg, but it is just too complicated. Hopefully it can hang around until tomorrow night!
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a BFP!!!!

That is great news!!! :happydance: I bet you want to do back flips!! I would if I could lol. FX for you!!!

meggiemay: I smell a possible BFp!! FX for you too! Stay away wicked witch, stay away!!

runnergrl: Hooray!! Loving that progress report

mackjess: I am not sure if that is an option at this office but I will look into it

AFm right now: I am a little more calm. Sorry for my negativity!! I just really really want this !!


----------



## Starry Night

ESwemba84 said:


> I made an appointment with another doctor for tomorrow afternoon. He's very good, so I've heard. I'm very glad I did, because I had some bright red spotting just now. :wacko: it's not AF, as it completely stopped yesterday.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a good day!

Glad that you could get in so quickly. I really hope you get the answers you need and start on the road to recovery. :hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

MamaTex Try to keep your head up! I'm praying for your little one to stick!!!! When are they going to check your numbers again to make sure they're doubling?

Mowat Yay for your appt going good and being cleared to ttc! I'll be praying you get a Christmas BFP!!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Here is a table of approximate hcg levels and your's looks good to me.


Week 3 0 to 5
Week 4 5 to 430
Week 5 180 to 7400
Week 6 1,100 to 56,500
Weeks 7 to 8 7,600 to 230,000
Weeks 9 to 12 25,300 to 290,000
Weeks 13 to 16 14,000 to 243,000
Weeks 17 to 24 4,000 to 165,000
Weeks 25 to birth of baby 3,200 to 90,000
4 to 6 weeks after birth Less than 5

And remember these are just approxiamate. And if you ovulated later it will be different.


----------



## MamaTex

meggiemay93 said:


> MamaTex Try to keep your head up! I'm praying for your little one to stick!!!! When are they going to check your numbers again to make sure they're doubling?
> 
> Mowat Yay for your appt going good and being cleared to ttc! I'll be praying you get a Christmas BFP!!!

It will be Thursday so I got a while to wait. I will feel extremely silly about today if 8 months from now I end up having a healthy, bouncy baby. Tomorrow I go back to volunteering so I will have something to keep my mind off of things.


----------



## meggiemay93

MamaTex I'm sure everything will be fine. It's a good thing you have something to do to take your mind off it. I will be watching DH's niece Tuesday night and Wednesday so that'll keep me busy for a while! Waiting is sooooooooo hard!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

mowat, hugs, fx, dust, and everything else I can send your way. such great news!

tex, my levels in week 4 started around 90 and went up to 232, so you look right on track to me! congrats again!


----------



## Sweetz33

So BIL came...
I was civil...
He left...
I had pains the rest of night...
Chewed out DH when he got home...
Today DH kissed my kester hahaha!!!

Not quite sure what is going on with body. Having weird twingy pains in my lower ab/pelvic area. Lil man is moving like nuts...been non stop since last night. Lower back pain. But the weirdest of all...my left leg will turn into a dead weight and I will get, what I can only explain as a pulled muscle, in my vah-jay-jay. I'm not talking on the inside, but the actual "lips". If I lift my leg the wrong way, pain. So annoying....anyone else feeling this crap?! lol


----------



## mackjess

I'm of no help, but my friend had very similar issues in her pregnancy, down to thevjj lip cramp on one side. her doc told her to take it easy with standing, walking for long periods to help with discomfort, but it didn't seem to be an issue with the pregnancy. She has a very healthy weight boy as well so maybe there's a connection.


----------



## Sweetz33

Maybe bc he is bigger than the others were....I dunno....


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey there glad everyone is doing ok, so Aunt Flo came into town this morning :cry:
I know all the hpt's said neg so I don't know why I'm surprised now I just kinda convinced myself that I was pregnant im so emotional now I don't know if its sadness or just pms and its so darn painful too!
Still at least now I can get on with trying again, got my opk's now so I can do it properly.

Mamatex glad everything's looking good don't panic so much it's not good for you or the bump.

Mowat so happy to hear that news all the best for trying fx'd for you.

Everyone else, sorry I've missed you I'm not really in the right frame of mind just now and can hardly type through tears, don't think I can go to work today I'm a total mess, not been this emotional during af in years.


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies, :hi: to all the ladies!!

Sweetz: I'm def feeling what you're feeling except for the vay jay hay part, she's still normal. But every morning I have to wake and get up slow or it feels as if I will break my hips or my legs apart bc you can hear them cramp.

Pinkdasi: Sorry ab AF coming, booo. I've been there I know how you feel but like you said, it gives you a better chance the next time around to do something more or different. 

AFM: Im 28 weeks today :kiss: I have 2 more months until he arrives, I'm so counting down these days/weeks til his arrival. I start my prenatal classes next month, my mom is going with me bc my DH says he does not want to go. O well have a good day ladies!


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat: That's really good news! How did you know to see your doctor about scarring in the first place? We're you getting a period and it was just lighter, or did you stop AF all together? 

AFM, not much going on. My appointment is at 2:30 today, and the cramps are still here. That's about it!


----------



## lpjkp

Happy 28 weeks never!! Gosh, you're, like, MEGA pregnant now!! hehe! I've got my very own halfway,half-baked milestone on Saturday...can't believe I'll be 20 weeks! Got my 20 week scan in less than 48 hours, so I get to see little Jenson again very soon! though I feel him wiggling and kicking very lightly more and more, which is very exciting!

Mama, don't you worry!! Those numbers seem great for 4 weeks!!! Just remember, how high the numbers are don't mean a thing, it's the doubling that counts!!! You are pregnant, embrace that and make the most of everyday...none of us can predict what will happen in the future, but in my experience the one thing I wish I could change about this pregnancy was worrying so much at the beginning...I worried everyday, and still do sometimes even now...worrying won't change a thing, and if your little one is meant to be, then you'll be holding him/her in your arms in 8 months time!xxx

Pink: Sorry to hear about AF...there's no doubt about it, that time of the month can be very upsetting at times, especially when you want nothing more than for it to disappear for 9 months! You WILL be getting that BFP really soon though, so keep positive, do/eat/drink something you wouldn't have been able to do if you were pregnant/when you get pregnant this cycle and HAVE FUN...I tried to learn to think of AF as a new beginning and a fresh chance to get pregnant rather than a failure to get pregnant that cycle, and that really helped me!

Sweetz: I have no experience of those pains, and the thought of pains terrifies me as my little boy gets bigger, but I'm sure its all normal! I think you've just got a very wiggly big baby! Have you gone to the doctors and got their advice? I know that SPD is meant to feel like you've been kicked in the groin and it can get very painful for some women?

Mack: Happy 8 weeks! Wowwww, what a milestone!!!!! Just some reassurring statistics that got me through my 8th week...if, by now, your baby has a heartbeat, the chances of m/c drop a lot at this point! If you haven't already, I hope your enjoying all the nice (And not so nice) symptoms of pregnancy and embracing every day!

Mowat: Glad to read that everything seems good for a baby! Go catch that eggie, girl!

Meggie: Fingers crossed for that BFP Saturday!!

Storked: Sorry to read about AF arriving huni :( I was really rooting for that BFP for you, and it made me really sad that it wasn't your month xxxxxx I hope you're well, and that you're staying your lovely calm and relaxed self...It will be your turn soon, I promise xxx

Not sure who else I've missed! I can never keep up, and there are so many lovely new ladies! So hi to anyone I missed!!!

AFM: Things are going pretty normally! I've been attempting to learn how to knit (Baby is so far going to have a pretty ugly baby blanket if my skills don't improve!) and just taking things easy! My belly is beginning to really grow and my hubby was shocked when he hugged me from behind earlier...he said "Wow! The bottom of your belly is hard!" I had a crying fit in the shopping centre the other day, though, after I got fitted for a new bra and I've gone up two cup sizes...that and the inevitable stretch marks that seem to be popping up has upset me a little, becuase I'm used to being really confident and comfortable in my own skin, and all of a sudden my body is changing too quickly for me to get used to...still, carrying a baby is a wonderful blessing and I'm slowly learning to embrace the new body that my baby chose as his home xx


----------



## runnergrl

lpjkp said:


> carrying a baby is a wonderful blessing and I'm slowly learning to embrace the new body that my baby chose as his home xx

I love this... so true and such a good attitude! i feel like I really just recently got my body back after my son and I cant wait to do it again! Stretch marks and all!!

Thanks for this lpjkp!

sorry about the weird pains Sweetz!

happy 28 weeks Never!

Thursday is just aroung the corner mamaTex- I hope you get your reassurance then!

Meggie- cant wait for you to test!

Mackjess- how you feeling?

Can someone please help me find a JOB in Houston?! this job search, house/apartment search is no fun! I just want to be settled! Plus, who wants to hire the pregnant lady??


----------



## mackjess

lpjkp, thank you. I saw the hb last Thursday and was super relieved. I'm going to schedule another scan at 12 weeks, whether the doctor decides to do one or an elective one that I pay for. I think if I hear the HB after that milestone I will relax a little more.

Hi Runner! I'm feeling my normal, queasy, sore bb'd, inflamed self! haha! I have celiac's disease, so eating gluten can cause probs with my joints. I can't take Advil, and I may have had a bit too much wheat with all my stupid cravings and have the worst carpal tunnel probs I've had in my life. I went to get a massage over the weekend and I was really going to have her work on that elbow/wrist, but she won't see me til I'm 12 weeks prego. I had no idea! Oh well, I'm sure this is nothing compared to pain I'll have later. It just makes it hard to sleep bc it has shooting, burning pains. During the day I'm pretty good at toughing it out.

Fx for all the new BFPs and new ones to come. Pink, so sorry to hear about AF. We tried NOT to my first cycle after m/c, and I still bawled like a big baby when it showed up. Totally didn't make sense since I expected it, but it was still very tough. But, my next cycle turned up to be BFP so I hope the same for you dear.


----------



## feistymomma

Hey! I am new. I had my last mc in October at 5 weeks :( I was hoping for a BFP in December, but instead got a BFN :( I am still awaiting AF, so I guess there is still a chance for December!

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

I just got a call from my OB's office. He is concerned about the low HCG number but told the nurse to tell me everything else looked good. This Thursday they will draw blood again to see if my numbers increased. I want to think that everything is fine, but I honestly don't think it is. I want to be positive but I just have "that feeling" again that something is wrong....


----------



## bamagurl

Aww Mamatex! :hugs: sending positive thoughts and prayers your way! Don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## garfie

Mama Tex - Aw hun sending BIG hugs your way - it doesn't matter about the numbers but how they increase - sending love, try and relax hun easier said than done:flower:

Feisty - You are still not out hun - welcome to this awesome thread:flower:

Never - :happydance::happydance: congrats on being 28 weeks how fab is that.:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies - it's feeding time at the zoo:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

Awe Tex, I was the same way at first. My number was 9! when I first went in. 9!! Then 27 then 90. And then when they only had gone up to 232 week 4/5 I was sure I was out. I was crying and upset every day, but the bean kept hanging in there. Week 6 I was up to 49,500 and I saw a perfect HB week 7. Try not to worry sweetie til you find out that doubling number. Even though mine started low, they were doubling on time and kept climbing. :hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

Pinkcasi I'm so sorry AF got you!!! That first one after a miscarriage can be absolutely horrible!

Never Yay for making it to 28 weeks!!!

Sweetz Sorry you're in so much pain! I'll be praying it gets better soon!

Feistymomma Welcome to this group and so sorry for your loss! I'll be praying you a get a BFP this month!!

MamaTex I'm praying for your numbers to go up Thursday! Just hang in there!! :hugs:

AFM Still no AF! I'm feeling slightly nauseated and prego! I can't wait to test on Saturday! I've been grossed out by celery! I like celery took a bite of celery the other day and spit it out! It tasted normal but I didn't like the taste. DH doesn't like celery, so maybe I am prego and his kid won't like it either?


----------



## feistymomma

Thank you for the encouragement! I have felt very alone and am in need of some support! Thank you all!


----------



## runnergrl

meggie I cant wait to see your test!!

and :hi: and welcome feistymomma!


----------



## meggiemay93

Runner I can't wait either! I wish I could convince my hubby to let me test sooner! Oh well I've been waiting for over 11 months to be prego again so I guess I can wait a little longer.


----------



## mowat

Got a positive OPK this morning so I'm hoping I can still catch that egg when I get off the plane tonight! I emailed my DH and he said he'd warm up with a couple of glasses of scotch. Keeping my fingers crossed, but I'm certainly not going to be counting on success this month.

ESwemba84: I knew I had scarring because my period didn't return after all I had 3 D&Cs last year (yes, all for one pregnancy). I had pain and cramping every month when I thought I should get AF, but nothing happened after many rounds of hormones. Finally the gynecologist did surgery in June and I've been getting a light AF since then. I came down for a second opinion because I just didn't trust that my local doctor had enough experience (I live in a very isolated city). Luckily it looks like my doctor didn't totally wreck my uterus---I'm just hoping the next bean is sticky!

Thanks for all the FXing. Hope we all get our BFPs this month.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks for the sweet words girls, it's been a horrible day today just been crying, couldn't go to work cos the pain was so bad, wasn't half as bad last month! 
This is just too much you know I can't do this it's been 3 months post mc that's 3 months of ttc it's nothing really is it, some people try for years so 3 months is nothing but already I'm on the edge of some kind of breakdown, I just can't do it, my whole life is revolving around this because if I don't focus on this it'll all fall apart.
The truth is I have a history of depression and after the mc I thought if ever I was going to crumble that would be the time wouldn't it but I didn't, I held it together because I knew if I fell apart the dr would put me back on meds and my oh would want to wait and I couldn't have that, but the last few months have just been a struggle, my oh lost his job, he's got a new one now but it's early days, I hate my job, my cousin in law's partner is pregnant and someone at work that I hate has just had a baby.
So having a baby at the moment is probably not a good idea I know this but I need it, every month I go without getting pregnant I feel like a total failure, and everyone is just waiting for it to happen, watching to see the signs, if I don't drink the gossip starts, I've quit smoking and the speculation is rife, I wish the world would just disappear.

I'm so sorry I'm a ranting misery I'm just venting


----------



## MamaTex

feistymomma said:


> Hey! I am new. I had my last mc in October at 5 weeks :( I was hoping for a BFP in December, but instead got a BFN :( I am still awaiting AF, so I guess there is still a chance for December!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!

You and I have similar stories!! I miscarried around October of this year too at around the same time. There *is* still a chance for December. If not December, then the new year. I would love to start fresh in a new year. 2012 has sucked lol. Nice to have you in the thread. So good to see all these new ladies joining the thread here

meggiemay93: Hope this is it!! Saturday is only days away!! 

mowat: Yay on the positive OPK. Catch that egg!!

Pinkcasi: I am sorry you are in a rough patch. I am totally ok with you venting. We all need to vent sometimes. I admire you for holding it together as long as you have because a lot of people would have already cracked under all that stress. I have been struggling with a lot of depression and anxiety since the miscarriage myself. I just want to pause the world so I can have some room to breathe but it just continues to whirl around me. I just feel forgotten and I am sorry you are feeling so bad. Hopefully the day brings you a little bit of comfort

AFM: Not feeling too great but I am home now,so I can relax. Volunteering went well today!! There were a lot more people in the computer lab than last week and I really felt like I was doing something good for people. If I can't carry a baby to term, the least I can do is help others and give back. I have to remember that I am more than a potential mother. I am me and I have purpose in my life that doesn't solely involve being a mother. I would like to be, but if I can't, there are things in life I can do to give my life meaning...Again, sorry everyone. I would like to be positive, but I can't....


----------



## Starry Night

MamaTex - it's really tough to try to combine harsh realism with hope. But sometimes hope IS realistic. Try not to give up just yet even as you keep the possibility of another m/c in mind. 2 of my 3 pregnancies were troubled from the get-go and one ended in the birth of my son. My least eventful pregnancy ended in m/c so a rocky vs smooth start doesn't tell the whole story. I'm glad your doctor is following up with you.

I'm really hoping for the best for you. :hugs:

Pinkcasi - You're safe to vent with us. :hugs: We understand how hard TTCaL is and how time seems to go slower than when TTC before a loss. It doesn't help when others are pushing for something you have no control over. But they probably just want to see you happy. 

I really hope you get your rainbow soon.

AFM - nothing new to report. I guess it's the tww for my first real AF so I can start TTC again. Doing some baking today.


----------



## ESwemba84

I just got home from my appointment, and I like this doctor a lot. She listened to my concerns, and then went over a bunch of information, including what she wanted to check for. I'm having my day 3 and day 21 hormones tested (I got day 3 done today.....she said it was close enough). She's going to recheck my ultrasound, and wants to see me in a month to see if the pain is still there. For now I guess I'm hunkering down with Advil, and hoping things work themselves out. I had painful cramps and a bit of bright red CM before I left for my appointment and was feeling really upset about it, so I'm glad I atleast had a good experience there.

She did say as I was leaving that I need to try to lose weight (i'm 236 and 5'8") and quit smoking, two things I've struggled with since the D&C. Needless to say I was pissed she said anything, because I know what I'm supposed to be doing. But then came to terms with the fact I'm going to be one grumpy irrateble woman on a diet through the holidays. I have never had to diet so I don't even know what I'm doing. I've never been overweight until this year and it's gotten pretty out of control. Oh well, I'm gonna go take a walk. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks ladies for all th sweet comments>:hugs:

O my LPJKP: im still going through the horrible body change, im not ye comfortable with my weight gain or my change of skin pigmentation. I wake up every morning in the mirror hoping to see something beautfully different ab me but nope just more weight packed on while i was sleep. But i am soo truly grateful for it, i wouldnt change it if i could, i love wobbling and looking enourmously exhausted:haha: O and Youre almost 20 wks...thats an amazing Milestone!!!! And cant wait to hear ab your upcoming appt!!!

Eswemba84: sorry about the painful cramps i hope the advil had work, during cramp time i'll take medicine and just relax and be lazy all day. Glad your doc is paying attention to you and your concerns, and im sure your doc wants the best for you as far as the weight loss, i know we never want to hear it but it really does help with concieving, and dont feel bad, in a year i went from 140 to now 214 bc of depression from m/c's and now pregnant again, so im sure by the end of this i will be even heavier if i dont do something now.

Starry Night: yay for being in TWW, thats an awesome milestone in itself, a fresh start to a new beginning!

Mamatex: Your comment made me tear up and made my heart abit sad. I know its no getting away from what the doc said, but all i can say is keep the faith and dont give up. I was a slow riser at 14DPO i was 109, and looking at others hcg levels it kindve made me a bit depressed. Then 16DPO it went up to 193, not the best increase but it moved and after that, she didnt check again...and im carrying him today GOd thankfully.so FX that those numbers goes up! Dont lose hope hun, dont lose hope, i love your spirit, but you have to believe that you are meant to be a mother, maybe not when you want to but just believe you will bc God did promise it to us women in his word, but you have to believe. And you def have a purpose in this life even down to commenting on this thread you touch my heart and im sure youre touching others who read your comments as well, dont give up on something that was promised to you:hugs: One set back may be the beginning to a world of happiness and joy.

Pinkcasi: Sorry youre feeling soo down, i wish things would get better, ive been there i know exactly how you feel, a m/c takes you on a ride of different emotions and usually there not the happiest. But its def ok to vent here, we're here to listen and support you any way we can, i sure hope your days gets better, but dont get to down, you may be missing out on something great by not looking up.

mowat: Yayy for positive opks, now i hope you made it home safely and is now :sex: catch that eggie ma'am!!

Meggiemay: FX for your test day. Im soo excited for you!!

Runnergrl: still over the moon for you. Have you set your doc appt. yet? And im having the same housing/apartment problem here too, we still have not moved out, still looking and its so very tiring. Lets not talk ab jobs:wacko::shrug::nope:

mackjess: Soo happy or you ma'am!!! Go Mackjess on an awesome appt. Youre moving soo fast..yayy you!!

Garfie: I cant stop telling you how awesome you are!!! I def need you to pop up on my shoulder on my depressing days!! How is it going, is AF still around?

Fiestymomma: Sorry about your loss ma'am, we are def an awesome group here the ladies are awesome and dont worry like all the other ladies said, youre not out yet! FX!

Bamagurl: Hello ma'am, 18weeks, look at you being fast!! :haha:

Stork: where are you hiding ma'am, hope youre relaxing this week!

:hi: to all the ladies i may have missed!!!

This thread is steady growing with awesome women:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous, CarlyWarly, MamaTex and Runnergrl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected]/ 6th HB 152 @ 26wks/ *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB: ? *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 / 2nd HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold *GENDER: IT's A GIRL :cloud9: *


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S./ *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x



December BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

MamaTex: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symptns: 

Runnergrl: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symptns:







Soon December BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Mowat: IN TWW / :sex: 

Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MeggieMay93: IN TWW; testing Saturday!

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Elina: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Kanicky: 6DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Eswenba84: AF :dohh: Getting bk to normal :kiss:





January Soon BFP Lovely Ladies:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: Getting bk to normal :kiss:

Starrynight: AF getting bk to normal

Stork: CD3 AF showed :dohh: New Years baby coming soon




Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:


Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:

MummyClo: Waiting to try January/February :coffee:


----------



## runnergrl

where is Leather? Storked??


----------



## nevergivingup

Def missing Leather, Stork likes to worry me, and def missing alot of the other ladies, hope their doing ok. Check in ladies if youre lurking...


----------



## mowat

Hey Nevergivingup put me down for TWW! I'm a little ahead of myself---I haven't made it home quite yet! Tee hee.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TO OUR LOVELY :bfp: LADIES Lisalee, Nevergivingup, Sweetz , Lpjkp, BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Bamagurl, BeautifulD, MackJess, Colormefamous, CarlyWarly, MamaTex and Runnergrl :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: we def have more to Come SO CATCH THOSE EGGIES LADIES 


Our June BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Lisalee1:June :bfp: :happydance: /Symptns 2Day:getting an appetite back. Less sore boobs, m/s going away. :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] 8wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] 12wks

Nevergivingup: June :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: always XTRA CM, gassy ,appetite, and pimples EDD: March 5, 2013/ :baby: 1st HB: 130 @6wks/ 2nd HB: [email protected] / 3rd HB: [email protected] / 4th HB: [email protected]/ 5th HB [email protected]/ 6th HB 152 @ 26wks/ *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


Our July BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Sweetz33/ July1 Tested :bfp: :happydance: / gassy,lot of CM, appetite is insane! Peeing constantly. Twinges, kicks, baby aerobics in belly lol. Sore back. Insomnia. emotional roller coaster. And the newest lackoffittableclothes! :baby: 1st HB: [email protected] wks, 2nd HB [email protected] weeks 3rd HB: [email protected] 4th HB 138 @ 19wks *GENDER: IT'S A BOY :cloud9: * 


AUGUST BFP'S LOVELY LADIES:

Lpjkp: Tested Aug 24 :bfp: :happydance: / Symptns: Sore boobs / :baby: 1st HB: ? *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

BamaGurl: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 171 / 2nd HB: 171 /Symptns: m/s. Cold *GENDER: IT's A GIRL :cloud9: *


SEPTEMBER BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

BayBeeEm: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 142 / Symptns: Tinge of M/S./ *GENDER* IT'S A BOY :cloud9:

HisGrace: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: 146 /Symptns: Sore boobs



October BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

BeatifulD: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns: 





November BFP's LOVELY LADIES:

Mackjess: Tested :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symptns:CM that continued after OV and was very thick, lower back pain, blue veins on chest/bbs, sensitive nips, PMS symptoms that were 10 days early. Got a cold @ 3DPO

Colormefamous: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: /Symtpns: nausea, dizziness

CarlyWarly: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symtpns: nausea, metal taste at 6dpo, cramping, tender breasts and backache x



December BFP's LOVELY LADIES: 

MamaTex: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symptns: 

Runnergrl: :bfp: :happydance: :baby: 1st HB: / Symptns:







Soon December BFP's Lovely Ladies:


Mowat: IN TWW / :sex: 

Hopestruck: CD/ Soon Nov. BFP :flower::flower:

Shefali83: Home Inseminations / Back to TTC :happydance:

Sirbaby:In TWW :coffee:

Leather: CD7 waiting to "O" /TurkeyBaby Coming soon :happydance:

Tybabydreams: Waiting to "O" :coffee:

Mandi0225: AF showed :dohh: / Turkey baby coming soon :happydance:

MeggieMay93: IN TWW; testing Saturday!

Tronmom: DPO/ In TWW :coffee:

Angel Wings 13: CD12/ Testing November 30th :cpffee:

Eswenba84: AF :dohh: Getting bk to normal :kiss:





January Soon BFP Lovely Ladies:

Garfie: AF showed :dohh: Getting bk to normal :kiss:

Starrynight: AF getting bk to normal

Stork: CD3 AF showed :dohh: New Years baby coming soon

Pinkcasi: AF showed :dohh: New Years Baby coming soon :flower:




Waiting To Try BFP's Ladies:


Angelserenity: waiting to try :flower:

MummyClo: Waiting to try January/February :coffee:


----------



## nevergivingup

Got it Mowat, keep me straight ladies&#128521;:winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

hey ladies....sorry i wasn't around today...

My blood sugar is really messed up again...I woke up at a higher then normal level - 126 (I am normally around 90) and even now, 4 hours after last food, my blood sugar keeps rising and now is at 145. I also have a weird burning sensation in throat (assuming acid reflux) and just all around feel like crap. Have appointment with nutritionist tomorrow, however if I have another rough night like I did last night...I am going to demand to see my doc. They want me to just keeps recording sugars and wait for appointment on the 19th...but I am just not feeling right.


----------



## nevergivingup

O No Sweetz, that totally sucks. Your sugar is high compared to what you usually run. I wonder what happened. Have it gone down yet? The 19th isn't that far away but I sure hope you find an answer before then or very soon. Sorry Sweetz &#128542;.


----------



## nevergivingup

Gm Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing to report just jumping on to wish everyone a great day. It's raining here so I guess I'm in for the day.


----------



## runnergrl

Morning girls! Second beta today. Pray for a good number!


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Runner :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Fxd runner!

Never....I'm at the doctor's office. Sugar was high this morning at 122 even after fasting for 12 hours. All I have had is water. Showed doctor my chart and they are concerned. It won't let me upload on my phone I will when I get home later.


----------



## meggiemay93

Mowat Yay for ovulating! Now get home and catch that eggie!

Pinkcasi It's ok to rant! I've been TTCAL for 11 months now and it does start to get a little easier. There were days when I just wanted to give up. One day I told DH I wished he had married someone who could take better care of him and give him a baby. Just make sure you are open with your DH even if he doesn't seem to be hurting he is a little and talking with him about it will help a lot! I'm praying for you to get a BFP soon! :hugs:

MamaTex Please don't give up all hope! If you can't be positive I will be for you! And I'm praying for your little one to stick! You definitely deserve this! You seem like a very caring person even when you're hurting!! :hugs:

Sweetz I hope someone can help you! I'll be praying for your bloodsugar to go down and for everything to progress smoothly from now on!

Runner I'm praying that you numbers will be good at your test!!!

Hi to everyone I missed!


----------



## Sweetz33

5Lbs of weight gain in 2 weeks..... nurse asked what I have been eating lol


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweetz: I don't usually have sugar issues, but you mentioned you weren't feeling well and had a sore throat. I got my glucose levels tested right as I was coming down with a nasty cold, I had a sore throat, and my glucose levels were elevated. So much so that I was retested for diabetes! And fortunately I was over my cold and my levels were back to normal. Just a thought.....although I have no idea whether you have glucose issues normally, and in that case, never mind.:dohh:

AFM, nothing new. I decided I have half a pack of cigs left, and I'm just going to finish that and not buy anymore. Hubby said he'll quit too. I'm Already dreading the thought of exercise, and it's raining, which means I have to drive to the gym. :nope: I don't wanna......but I have to.


----------



## Sweetz33

Es...mine have been screwy for months lol but ty! :) sore throat is acid reflux I think...


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> 5Lbs of weight gain in 2 weeks..... nurse asked what I have been eating lol

I would have said_ None of your Business!! It's great. You should try it_. :haha:


----------



## MamaTex

mowat: TWW here you come!! Have a safe trip back home :)

nevergiving up: Hope you stay dry. We could use a little rain down here, as our grass is hurting for some!

Sweetz33: Sorry to hear about the blood sugar!! Do demand to see your doctor!! They are being paid one way or another, so they should be happy that you are trying to be proactive :) 

ESwemba84: Good luck in quitting smoking!! I know that is hard. My dad has been trying to quit for decades. He smokes cigars now, which I guess is better than cigarettes just because the cigars don't stink as much. Hooray for wanting to be healthy. Just you wanting to go to the gym and exercise puts you a step ahead of other people!! If it's raining, maybe the gym will be emptier and you will have first dibs on stuff!!! 

meggiemay93: Thank you for being so sweet!!! One day closer to testing!!

AFM: Doing a lot better today!! My husband made us breakfast so my day is getting off to a good start. The dogs are all sleeping in the recliners in the living room so I am glad to have a peaceful morning. When my husband is home and off for the day, they behave but when he is gone, they act up lol

I am still worried, but have calmed down some!! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

My doc is a moron.........soooo pissed right now. She totally ignored my concerns. Questioned why I was even taking record of blood sugars. Asked why I take it before bed. Basically said since 3 hr said I was fine...that I was fine and to just eat more protein. Even she noticed how tired I looked but disregarded it. Then..here's the kicker...told me to have a glass of milk and fruit before bed to regulate my overnight sugar level.....ummm...wtf? My sugars are running HIGH and she wants me to eat/drink something that will RAISE my blood sugar? Told her for snacks I avoid carbs and sugars...unless sugar is low and then I eat a little popcorn. She scolded me and said popcorn is bad bc it raises the blood sugar....seriously? Was she even listening to me?! Rawr! So pissed rights now....


----------



## Sweetz33

This would be my sugar levels...add one down to 122, then another back up above the line and that would be my sugars today....right now I am at 144 and that is after having a very small breakfast of a sausage mcmuffin...But no...I just need to eat more proteins.....riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.....I was told by my normal doc do not go ABOVE 140 or BELOW 90.....a normal fasting blood sugar should not go over 99....mine has been in the 120s for the past few days....my nighttime fasting has been no lower than 145....but yeah....I'm perfectly fine....This lady might be good at delivering babies....but she sucks with this crap...

Yes...I am officially in a snarky mood lol


----------



## mackjess

You are right sweetz, telling you to eat fruit when you have blood sugar issues makes NO sense to me....

I had blood sugar probs for awhile. The only time i was allowed to eat fruit was to have an apple for snack after a protein lunch, along with nuts for protein and I could only eat apples because they had enough fiber to balance out the sugar. Berries, bananas, etc were off limits!


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz I don't know much about blood sugars but that dr doesn't sound like she knows what she's taking about! If I were you I would see a different dr. for the blood sugar issue!

MamaTex Yay for feeling better today!


----------



## Sweetz33

Exactly Mack! I even asked her why would you want me to eat/drink things that will raise my BG when it is already high?! She looked at me like I was talking Chinese.... My normal doc AND nutritionist said to avoid certain fruits and fruit juice as they will spike my sugars. This idiot tells me to eat them.....Oh and to drink coffee with milk.....Umm...I am not supposed to drink coffee period!! DH is livid with her, as is my mom (who is diabetic). Maybe I should follow her "rules" and when I go into diabetic shock or coma then I can sue her ass....and she asked if baby was active...I said non-stop all the time....she said "good" I asked can that possibly be happening bc my sugars are elevated? She said no....bullcrap. Also, no more ultrasounds for me unless I pay $150 a pop...which means no determination on size so they are going on old scan saying no c-section, natural birth but if baby turns out to be too big and labor is taking too long, they will rush me to emer. c-section. WHAT?!?!?! My smallest birth was over 5lbs at 34 weeks!! *twitch* I hate to switch doctors in the 3rd tri but I am about to.....


----------



## meggiemay93

Wow Sweetz! I don't like your doctor! I would switch even though you are in the 3rd tri!


----------



## Sweetz33

Midwife and nutritionist now in charge of regulating my sugars...


----------



## mowat

Wow Sweetz, that really sucks about your doctor! Hmmm, I think I would consider changing too.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Pinkcasi It's ok to rant! I've been TTCAL for 11 months now and it does start to get a little easier. There were days when I just wanted to give up. One day I told DH I wished he had married someone who could take better care of him and give him a baby. Just make sure you are open with your DH even if he doesn't seem to be hurting he is a little and talking with him about it will help a lot! I'm praying for you to get a BFP soon! :hugs:
[/QUOTE said:

> Thanks, im somewhat calmer today, i id tell my OH the other day that i didn't want a baby with him anymore, we had been having a fight, i got all stressed because i hadn't gotten AF and he said 'your not pregnant just get over it' and i went mental, i told him, yeah youre probably right but at the end of the day as long as there's no AF there is still hope, i was deluded and i shouldnt have allowed myself to think or feel that i was pregnant when i had several BFN's but i think my flip out made him realise how important this is.
> He isn't very good at showing his feelings but i know he does hurt about the baby, i dont give him enough drecit really, i get angry and say, well you didn't want it anyway, and that morning that i lost it, i was stressed out with him, cos i had found a text on his phone from a random woman, a 'firend' apparently, now dont get me wrong i dont for one second think that he was or is up to anything, he just doesn't have it in him, but at the time i was hormonal and i kicked off, later that day i started bleeding, in my angry moments i probably hold him responsible, in my rational moments i know that our baby died 6 weeks earlier.
> THings have been so stressful recently, i just want to forget all about babies for a bit and have fun again, so that's what im going to do, im going to eat, drink and have fun over xmas and just relax and enjoy.
> 
> Sweetz: Sorry to hear the medical profession doesn't know what theyre doing, hope your midwife and nutritionist are on top of it now.
> 
> ESwemba84: seriously good luck quitting, you will feel so much better for it trust me i quit 13 days ago and it's hard going but i feel like im doing the best i can for my future babies, get an app that tells you how long you've gone and how much youve saved, it makes you feel so much better.
> 
> Mamatex: glad your feeling a bit better, just try and be calm you calm=calm happy bub :flower:
> 
> Everyone else, hello and sorry i missed ya.


----------



## lpjkp

Hey ladies,

As promised, I've got back from my 20 week scan and have some piccies to swoon over! Everything measured perfectly, and right smack bang in the middle of normal, and he's measuring right on track at 19+5, so over the moon! There's one piccie of him with his hand to his mouth, and the sonographer said "He must be laughing at me for being so naughty!"x
 



Attached Files:







Scan0001.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## garfie

LP - :happydance::happydance: lovely pics - I'm deff swooning:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks Fiona! It definitely makes the struggle to get to where we are now worth it, and It makes me feel so grateful to be blessed with him!x


----------



## nevergivingup

Lpjkp: THANKS FOR SHSRING YOUR AWESOME U/S!!! O my he's def an blessing. Those piccies are wonderful, and how cute with his hand to his mouth!! Our struggle was def worth it, to go through loss and pain to get here was a part of our path and ma'am we're almost done with one journey just to begin the next!! THANKS LPJKP!!

Sweetz: [email protected] that doc!!! Sorry she's taking you for an even stressful ride then you already have to take. I can't get any more u/s either unless I pay :cry: and since I've moved to that new office I only got 1 done. Now their trying to convince me to do a 3d/4d u/s for extra $$ ummm I think I'll pass!

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: blahhhhh, today is starting off aggravating.......But I'm grateful anyway....GM Mommys boy :kiss:


----------



## ESwemba84

Cramps are pretty painful today. I'm confused what my body is doing, as it seems as though I'm gearing up to ovulate. I'm getting lots of EWCM, but it's only day 7. I guess I better start trying tonight, just in case it happens early. I just wish everything would be consistent. Last month, I didn't ovulate until day 12. Hopefully I'm just going to have lots of fertile days.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sweetz, sorry about you doctor. I know what a frustration it can be when they don't listen, or show understanding about your concerns.


----------



## runnergrl

lpjkp- great pics!!! thanks for sharing!

Got my betas back this morning- they more than tripled from monday! :wohoo!


----------



## nevergivingup

Yayyyyy for you Runnergrl!! :happydance: Grow Baby Grow!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Having a cruddy day...emotionally, that is. Life itself is fine. Now that my body seems to be on track for healing I've mostly been feeling better emotionally. But then last night it really hit me that I should be pregnant -- that my 20 week scan should be coming shortly in the New Year. I should be feeling my baby kicking inside of me. 

It makes me mad that the baby is not there and that it could be forever before I get pregnant again and even then I could lose that one too. There's no guarantees. And then I get mad that I'm evening thinking this way. I really don't mean to dwell on the negative but I can't always stop the horrible thoughts. :cry:


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Having a cruddy day...emotionally, that is. Life itself is fine. Now that my body seems to be on track for healing I've mostly been feeling better emotionally. But then last night it really hit me that I should be pregnant -- that my 20 week scan should be coming shortly in the New Year. I should be feeling my baby kicking inside of me.
> 
> It makes me mad that the baby is not there and that it could be forever before I get pregnant again and even then I could lose that one too. There's no guarantees. And then I get mad that I'm evening thinking this way. I really don't mean to dwell on the negative but I can't always stop the horrible thoughts. :cry:

I know those thoughts. Even though I am a few weeks pregnant now, I still think about the baby I lost and where I would be if I had kept that baby. :cry: I don't think it is bad to dwell on the negative as your feelings are valid. This is no easy journey for any of us!!!


----------



## runnergrl

mamaTex- dont you have an appointment today? Good luck!


----------



## Tybabydreams

Hi all :flower:

I'm baaaaack! DH and I got back from our hunniversary on Monday. I missed talking with you guys, but I'm back now. I haven't had a time to read through all the posts so I'm not caught up on what's been happening with everyone, but I wanted to do a real quick post right now:

Sweetz: I haven't reall all the posts so I'm not sure of all the details, but having a sucky doc is the worst! Especially during this time, when you're already nervous about your rainbow baby. I hope you find another doc too, it's so important to have a doc that you can talk to, and that understands you. Let us know what happens.

lpj: LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the scan pics! I was definitely swooning!! Looks like you already have a little character on your hands!

Starry Night: I totally understand where you are coming from. I still think about my angel baby, wondering how old he would be, what would he look like, what kind of personality he would have, etc. Know that you're among a unique set of women who understand the pain you're feeling :hugs:

Runnergrl: Congratulations!!!!! I'm soo happy that your numbers are doubling!!! I concur with Never - grow baby grow :happydance::dust: 
I think you and I can be preggo buddies........

AFM: That's right, I think the hubby and I were successfully with all of our hunniversary :sex: I've been feeling crummy since comming back from our trip - nausea, fatigue, sore nipples (sorry TMI), but I didn't know if it was still my body regulating itself after stopping BC, or if I could be pregnant. Sooooo, I took a test this morning, two tests actually, and both were :bfp:!!! :happydance:
I'm soooo happy and nervous, scared and excited! I'm actually about to head to the doctors to confirm with a blood test, and a scan. So hopefully all is well. But I was just so excited, I had to share with you ladies, and I'll keep you updated on what the doc says. If I can, I'll upload pics of my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







121312_BFP preggo testa.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MamaTex

lpjkp: Great pics! Thanks for sharing! He is coming along splendidly :)

Pinkcasi: Good luck with quitting smoking too!! I like your Holiday plans. Enjoy yourself!! I think it is important to take time for yourself and live life, because it is really easy to make life all about TTC. Hopefully taking some of that pressure off will make things more enjoyable. My DH and I got into a few fights becaus I felt he wasn't on the same page as I was about TTC

nevergiving up: Hope the rest of your day goes well!!! In regards to the ultra sound, perhaps there are some low cost ones that can be performed by students at a local medical school or academy. That is something offered in my city. It is not done with the most up to date equipment, but it allows you to have an ultra sound. 

ESwemba84: Sorry to hear about the cramps. Good luck with everything!!

runnergrl:Woo hoo!!! And yes, I had an apointment today....

I had my blood drawn to get my betas for HCG and progesterone!! I was happy that I did not have to use choice words with my OB about testing for the progesterone. I was told earlier this week that I could get an ultra sound but the OB told me he did not want to do an ultra sound until it was confirmed that the pregnancy was going to continue. He said that by next Friday, when he does the ultra sound, there should be something there if I am 5 weeks now. I tried to remind them at that office that I might have ovulated late, but they appear to be sticking to their assessment based on my LMP. 

My boobs are a little sore as of yesterday evening, but that could just be a response to the cold. Emotionally I am feeling better, but I am not going to get excited about this pregnancy just yet because I don't want to be let down again. I have only told one friend so far about the pregnancy, just so I can have someone to talk to. I won't tell my parents until it's confirmed that the baby has grown. I don't like feeling morbid about the pregnancy, but I am trying to prepare mysel for news that things aren't progressing. My OB had that tone in his voice, which makes me worry. Only thing I can do now is wait...


----------



## MamaTex

Tybabydreams said:


> Hi all :flower:
> 
> I'm baaaaack! DH and I got back from our hunniversary on Monday. I missed talking with you guys, but I'm back now. I haven't had a time to read through all the posts so I'm not caught up on what's been happening with everyone, but I wanted to do a real quick post right now:
> 
> AFM: That's right, I think the hubby and I were successfully with all of our hunniversary :sex: I've been feeling crummy since comming back from our trip - nausea, fatigue, sore nipples (sorry TMI), but I didn't know if it was still my body regulating itself after stopping BC, or if I could be pregnant. Sooooo, I took a test this morning, two tests actually, and both were :bfp:!!! :happydance:
> I'm soooo happy and nervous, scared and excited! I'm actually about to head to the doctors to confirm with a blood test, and a scan. So hopefully all is well. But I was just so excited, I had to share with you ladies, and I'll keep you updated on what the doc says. If I can, I'll upload pics of my :bfp:

I remember you :) Congrats!!


----------



## runnergrl

CONGRATS Tybabydreams!! yes we can be preggo buddies- of course!

and mamatex- when do you get your results from today? praying!


----------



## bamagurl

Aww yay congrats!!!


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> CONGRATS Tybabydreams!! yes we can be preggo buddies- of course!
> 
> and mamatex- when do you get your results from today? praying!

I was told Monday but I don't think I can wait that long. I will call the office tomorrow to see if they have the lab results back tomorrow. If they do, I will just drive up there to get a report of what my numbers are like I did last time! Thanks for the positive thoughts :)


----------



## Tybabydreams

MamaTex said:


> runnergrl:Woo hoo!!! And yes, I had an apointment today....
> 
> I had my blood drawn to get my betas for HCG and progesterone!! I was happy that I did not have to use choice words with my OB about testing for the progesterone. I was told earlier this week that I could get an ultra sound but the OB told me he did not want to do an ultra sound until it was confirmed that the pregnancy was going to continue. He said that by next Friday, when he does the ultra sound, there should be something there if I am 5 weeks now. I tried to remind them at that office that I might have ovulated late, but they appear to be sticking to their assessment based on my LMP.
> 
> My boobs are a little sore as of yesterday evening, but that could just be a response to the cold. Emotionally I am feeling better, but I am not going to get excited about this pregnancy just yet because I don't want to be let down again. I have only told one friend so far about the pregnancy, just so I can have someone to talk to. I won't tell my parents until it's confirmed that the baby has grown. I don't like feeling morbid about the pregnancy, but I am trying to prepare mysel for news that things aren't progressing. My OB had that tone in his voice, which makes me worry. Only thing I can do now is wait...

Hi MamaTex, Thanks for the Congrats. I hope all goes well with your test. Don't let the doctor get you down, I think they are trained to focus on the worst case scenario. But I definitely understand your cautiousness. I've told DH, but I'm not ready to share the news with anyone else until I make it to my second trimester - if I make it there.


----------



## runnergrl

They should have the results by tomorrow, mamatex. And why won't they tell you over the phone?


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> They should have the results by tomorrow, mamatex. And why won't they tell you over the phone?

Well, last time I was told I had to wait for the nurse to receive the reviewed notes from the doctor to receive my results over the phone. The day after I tested, the doctor still had not reviewed my results and they would not give them to me over the phone so I had to go up there to get them printed out. I take it I will have to do this tomorrow as well.


----------



## runnergrl

Well that's annoying!! I'm sorry. Will be worth it though to get those great numbers!! What were your first results? Forgive me, I don't remember:doh:


----------



## ESwemba84

I did it. Lol, I finally broke down in public. Fortunately my friend was there and I was able to talk to her. I feel less stressed now, but still hate not knowing anything about what's going on with my body. After checking my cervix, and combined with the EWCM, looks like I'm ovulating early. Ugh.


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> Well that's annoying!! I'm sorry. Will be worth it though to get those great numbers!! What were your first results? Forgive me, I don't remember:doh:

My number as of last Friday was 130 for HCG. I did not get my progesterone levels tested like I asked the first time, so no progesterone level number. 



ESwemba84 said:

> I did it. Lol, I finally broke down in public. Fortunately my friend was there and I was able to talk to her. I feel less stressed now, but still hate not knowing anything about what's going on with my body. After checking my cervix, and combined with the EWCM, looks like I'm ovulating early. Ugh.

Not knowing is the toughest thing to go through. I am glad you had your friend there for you!!! :hugs: We are here for you too!!! That body will get itself together. I just wish it to be sooner than later for you!!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, ladies. :hugs: I feel much better getting all that off of my chest.

MamaTex - hope you get great results back from your tests. Glad they tested your progesterone for you. I never get results over the phone either so I get the frustration in having to wait.

ESwemba - aw, I'm so sorry you had that breakdown. But a person can only handle so much before some release is needed. I'm glad your friend was there when it happened. I really hope that your body sorts itself out soon. :hugs:

Tybabydreams - congrats! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## mackjess

Wow lots of catching up to do! Work was crazy today then we had the work Xmas party right after. 

Sorry for all the ladies having a tough time today. It is such an emotional roller coaster, but will so be worth it when we get to hold our new babies. :hugs:

Congrats on the new BFPs and the new beta results! Numbers are looking great ladies!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Splitting headache so I will catch up on everyone's news tomorrow when my head is not booming...just wanted to let y'all know I fired my OB...kicked them to the curb. DH supports me fully and he is just as mad at them. They called my nutritionist wrong (she has been a licensed nutritionist/dietician for over 50 years) and said there is no need to check my blood anymore and just eat every 2 hours. ALL SET! This is not just me...but my baby....and I have become aware that they don't care about either.


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweetz: I'm glad you did that. I'm not even a doctor and I know that your sugar is high. Some people believe that whatever their doctor says must be right, so they don't challenge it, and their minor thing becomes a big issue. That's the reason I just switched gyns, because they looked at me like "why are you even here?" when I had legitimate concerns. My doctor even asked if the constant pain was not normal for me in a very condescending tone. No, I'm in here because I like the stirrups and showing you my lady parts every month. :growlmad:

AFM, temps are still low this morning, so no ovulation yet, but still getting EWCM. So we started trying last night. Hubby said he feels like he's getting sick, and I told him he wasn't allowed, because this is my fertile period, and being sick doesn't fit into my plans. Off to start my morning.:coffee:


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow, so much chatter and news...Love it!!

Tybabydreams: WELCOME BK MA'AM, I so totally missed you!! Glad to hear the hunnianniversary was Successful!! CONGRATS on your :bfp: how awesome That IS!! You so deserved it. Can't wait to hear your doc updates!! And I think I kept it a secret too until 2nd tri with the exception of a few finding our on their own(nosey)

Sweetz: YAYYY for you for kicking your doc to the curb, I def agree that you need someone in your corner not someone who makes you questionable and uncertain. Go You!

MamaTex: Hope those results come bk great!! Don't count yourself out just yet, a little faith can change the world, so I'm sure alittle faith can change your outcome. FX!

Bamagurl: :hi:

Lisalee1: I saw lurking!! 

:hi: to all the other ladies!!

Stork, BaybeeEm, And our other missing ladies...Where are you all...missing you gals!!

AFM: It's a better day, woke up to a kicking little baby boy, O how I dream of his arrival when I can hold him in my arms and know he's finally mine, just praying I get there. Time to get up and out to START Christmas shopping...was to busy trying to find a new home and forgot ab the gifts...We did find somewhere to stay and I love it!! Wish I could get everything moved in b4 Christmas but I'm sure it'll remain a dream. Good Day ladies!! And Congrats to all the BFP's and TWW and Ovulaters and to us for just being women!!


----------



## mowat

Well I don't know if this is going to be my month! Now that we can finally TTC the performance pressure seems to be too much for my DH. We were probably too late for this month anyway, but we definitely need to fix this problem for next month. Any ideas on reducing the pressure for your guy? I think he'd realize it was O time even if I didn't tell him---wanting to DTD every night would be a dead give away.


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Well I don't know if this is going to be my month! Now that we can finally TTC the performance pressure seems to be too much for my DH. We were probably too late for this month anyway, but we definitely need to fix this problem for next month. Any ideas on reducing the pressure for your guy? I think he'd realize it was O time even if I didn't tell him---wanting to DTD every night would be a dead give away.

It's really hard to strike that balance between having fun and TTC. Perhaps if you proceed O with breakfast in bed, a night out somewhere, etc he will feel less pressure to perform. There should be some incentive for him for wanting to TTC. I let my husband know when would be a good time to DTD, but did try to randomly surprise him days before expected O time. Maybe you can model some lingerie for him out of the blue or just gradually surprise him with sensuality and flirting to catch his interest. I think the key is letting him know you desire him for him and not just his seed :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies just popping in to say I'm still alive and kicking. I'm still WTT after a hysteroscopy a fortnight ago. I'm waiting to see my RMC on Monday but as there was something minor found in the procedure, and because it was so minor they wouldnt remove it there and then, I suspect I will have more waiting ahoy as my specialist will want to order a MRI to see exactly if what they found should be removed. Goodness that was a waffly sentence :wacko:

They think I have a partial septum but it was so minor the surgeon wasnt even sure so she wouldnt touch it. I don't believe it is significant enough to remove but then again if there is any chance it could be a cause of my RMCs then I want it removed. BUT if there is a risk of scar tissue causing issues then there's no point removing it 'just in case' so I don't know what I want to happen lol :wacko:

Between that, my biological clock ticking (38) and me being made redundant in March I'm just a little stressed and fed up at the moment, BUT I WILL CONQUER, SUCCEED AND GET MY SECOND RAINBOW!!!!!! :winkwink:


I'm glad to read most people are doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

AngelSerenity:Nice to meet you!! There are so many ladies here that have been through so much more than I. You ladies are so strong. It is inspiring!! Hope the wait goes by quick

nevergiving up: Your little kick boxer is so active. At this rate he is going to be a UFC fighter with that kicking lol. Good luck on Christmas shopping. I had a goal to get mine done by today but here I am not even halfway finished!!! I am glad to hear you guys are on your way into your new house. Your husband just needs to offer some beer and pizza to get the work done before Christmas!! There must be some willing friends who will at least accept pizza if they don't like beer (not many men don't though !!). 

Sweetz33: Way to go for firing your OB!!! That OB sounded so unprofessional. What medical school did that OB come from? It must have been the same one as Dr. Nick from The Simpsons!!!

ESwemba84: Lol @ telling Dh to not get sick. He needs to suck it up!! He can rest and get to healing after you guys are done ! :)

mackjess: Hey!!

Starry Night: Hello!!

To the other ladies: How are you all doing? good I hope!!!!

AFM: I am a lot more calm. I called to get my numbers and the lab results were not in yet. It is almost time for the office to close so I will just have to wait until Monday. I have been so up and down this week. It didn't dawn on me that I could very well be a victim to my hormones lol. I mean, I am worried but trying to think forward. I am getting along further than I did last time. I miscarried around the 4 or 5 week mark, I reckon, so I have something to celebrate. 

I volunteered again today and helped a lady who had come from a bad home situation. She needed a confidence boost. I helped her format her resume, put all of her skills and accomplishments down on paper, and helped her job search. It was very cool to have her thank me the way she did. She was grateful for me teaching her how to use certain keywords to job search!! You take so many things for granted. This lady was appreciative for learning new job hunting skills. I never thought this volunteer job would be this rewarding. It makes me feel good to finally be able to help people without having someone breathe down my neck!!


----------



## mackjess

Hi Tex. I've been reading everybody's posts today. But I've been following the heartbreaking news from Connecticut today and just don't have much to add. Heartbroken for those kids and their families. We watched Obama address the issue at work today and we all cried. Most of us here have kids. They don't know I'm pregnant and it was really hard not saying anything when they were talking about how much you love your children and how scary everything is. I'm already understanding and changing so much and it's 7 more months before my bean is a baby that arrives. 

Sorry for the off topic rambling. I am so happy to read everyone's updates, and FX for those in the TWW. Can't wait for new testers!


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies I haven't been on here since Wednesday so I need to catch up, but first I need some prayers. I'll be testing tomorrow, but I'm pretty I am prego and I started getting lower back pains a little while ago. I'm kinda panicking because I started feeling this same pain a few days before my miscarriage and it was from my uterine muscles contracting. I'm making a cup of red raspberry leaf tea to try and relax the muscles. But I'm really worried!


----------



## meggiemay93

Lpjkp Those ultrasound pics are sooo cute!!!!

Runner yay for getting good numbers!!!

Ty Congrats on a BFP!!!!! I'll be praying for it to stay stuck!!

MamaTex I'm praying for you to get good numbers on Monday!!!

ESwemba I'm sorry you had a meltdown in public! I'm praying that you catch that eggie!!!

Sweetz Yay for firing OB!!! It needed to be done!

Never I'm so glad you found a place! I'm praying you can get all moved in real fast!

Angel I'll be praying for you! Hopefully it won't be long before you can get back to TTC!


----------



## Starry Night

Angel Serenity - that sounds like real tough place to be. How much will this be your decision and how much will depend on the doctor? I really hope they don't keep you waiting long. I know how I feel about the biological clock and I'm only 30. And ouch to being made redundant. :nope: Why do so many bad things happen at once? I hope things get resolved quickly and you get your second rainbow soon. I like the feisty attitude. :hugs:

meggie - I had intense cramps with my son's pregnancy -- and I mean near-miscarriage bad (after I had already lost his twin) and he's here and happy and healthy. Just take it easy.

mackjess - I'm crying about the news too. First heard about it on a Classic Rock station. When those DJs start crying you know it's touching everyone.

MamaTex - Hi! :wave:

AFM - had my follow-up appointment today. As of this past Monday my hcg was 6. :happydance: The doctor said I could get another test if I wanted but that there really wasn't any point as my ultrasound from Monday came back all clear (and I had a trans-vaginal as well as pelvic).

I reminded him about getting me referred to a specialist to look into my miscarriages. He said the waits were really, really long so it would be faster if I see a GYN first and if the GYN thinks I need to see a specialist then he/she can refer me. I'm in a new province so still learning the ropes of how health care looks here. It seems strange that a second step would be quicker but maybe the high-risk specialists take the referalls of other specialists more seriously than a GP. :shrug:

Anyways, feeling pretty good about life. Just waiting for AF to start TTC. Doc said to wait 2 to 3 months but it usually takes me longer than that to conceive so I will use those months of healing as practise. lol


----------



## meggiemay93

Thanks Starry Night! I think I may have just over worked it yesterday and today. I didn't really work harder than normal, but they say when you're prego your joints and stuff don't stay where they supposed to be as well. So i'm praying everything is ok.

StarryNight Yay for your levels being down! I'll be praying that you get a BFP and won't need to see a specialist! and if you do that they'll be able to fix any problems!


----------



## Sweetz33

I read what everyone wrote but I am having a brain fog day. I just am a bit out of it bc of the recent happenings in CT as my daughter is around that age...so I am sorry for not being able to focus enough to respond individually. Xander is kicking up a storm letting me know he's there. I think he senses my distress. DH was very sweet and just held me and let me cry today. He also told me that he will not let anything happen to any of us. 

So again I apologize for my current inability to write much...I am just going to go and take a nice bath and call it a night.

Lovers all my BNB girls...<3


----------



## Sweetz33

28 weeks :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi ladies... Can I join? Quick background on me.. I have had 4 losses. One at 20+0 in may 2010, one at 17+4 in November 2010, and one at 6+6 in April 2011....I then had ky beautiful, perfect daughter in February this year but have since suffered another loss, at 4+6 in October. We have been ntnp #2 since August. 

I am 90% sure that I am pregnant...got loads of symptoms and I just "feel" it.... Af was due on thursday an i havent tested yet but i only have one frer left so I'm waiting until this afternoon to do it when my pee is a bit more concentrated! Nervous but excited! I hope it's not all in my head! 

Sorry that I haven't read through the thread... It's sooo long lol but l will try to have a look at recent posts to get to know people!


----------



## MamaTex

MissMaternal said:


> Hi ladies... Can I join? Quick background on me.. I have had 4 losses. One at 20+0 in may 2010, one at 17+4 in November 2010, and one at 6+6 in April 2011....I then had ky beautiful, perfect daughter in February this year but have since suffered another loss, at 4+6 in October. We have been ntnp #2 since August.
> 
> I am 90% sure that I am pregnant...got loads of symptoms and I just "feel" it.... Af was due on thursday an i havent tested yet but i only have one frer left so I'm waiting until this afternoon to do it when my pee is a bit more concentrated! Nervous but excited! I hope it's not all in my head!
> 
> Sorry that I haven't read through the thread... It's sooo long lol but l will try to have a look at recent posts to get to know people!

Welcome Miss Maternal!! :)


----------



## runnergrl

Meggie-share those beautiful lines!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Miss Maternal Welcome!

AFM I was freaking out about nothing yesterday. I went to bed and my back felt better! But I'm so mad at my stupid pregnancy test! :bfn: :cry: I don't get it I should be 21 dpo I usually get AF at 14 dpo! If I don't have dpo right I'm on CD38 and i've never gone past CD35 without getting AF except when I was pregnant! It's been over 11 months since my miscarriage so I shouldn't still be messed up from that! I've felt really wet down there for about 2 weeks (tmi), had sore nips, and nauseated! Sorry about the rant.


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz - Your bump is so cute! 

Never - 28 weeks already! He will be here soon.

Runner - Congrats on your bfp!

Tybabydreams - Congratulations! :whohoo:

Hope I didn't miss any other bfps. Good luck to all ttc this cycle!


----------



## ESwemba84

Meggie: sorry about the BFN. 

I am very sad about the CT shooting. I watched the news all day yesterday, and teared up often. I don't have kids (yet) but it was just so heartbreaking to watch parents rush to the school to see if their kid was ok, and knowing some parents did not get that news. Ugh, I just can't even imagine.

My husband took NyQuil last night before bed, so I knew that meant no sex. :wacko: for now my CM has dried up, and I had a mild temp spike this morning. I'm not sure if that means I already ovulated or if I took my temp too late. I guess tomorrow will tell. 

Have a good one!


----------



## MissMaternal

thankyou for the welcome! 

I tested this afternoon and got this :

Definitely was NOT expecting 3+!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bamagurl

Meggie~ Sorry dear. I hope you find out something soon. :hugs:

MissMaternal~ Welcome & congrats on your bfp!


----------



## runnergrl

so sorry meggie :hugs:

congrats MissMaternal!


----------



## Starry Night

meggie - sorry that you got a bfn this morning. I hope you're not kept in limbo land too long. The first few cycles after a m/c can really throw you for a loop in regards to feeling pregnant and AFs being late. 

Miss Maternal - welcome and congrats!

Is it OK if I admit to being a teensy bit jealous of all the recent BFPs? Not that I'm not thrilled for everyone. Of course I am! I would never begrudge anyone their rainbow. I'm just so frustrated that I can't even TTC yet for another week and get scared I'll be left all alone in the TTCaL forums.


----------



## runnergrl

starry- its normal to feel this way.. I did too for several months until I got mine. Dont worry, you wont get left behind. I cant wait til its YOUR turn!


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about your BFN Meggie. So weird. I really hope you will get that BFP in the next few days.

I know what you mean about being jealous of the BFPs Starry. I guess when we get ours people will be jealous of us too!

I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot this 2ww, and I didn't think I was, but Google got me in trouble last night. All day yesterday my feet (toes especially) felt damp. Wet sock kind of damp. So, of course I googled that last night. First explanation was hormone changes! Really? Ugh, it's going to be a long 2 weeks!


----------



## MamaTex

meggiemay93 said:


> Miss Maternal Welcome!
> 
> AFM I was freaking out about nothing yesterday. I went to bed and my back felt better! But I'm so mad at my stupid pregnancy test! :bfn: :cry: I don't get it I should be 21 dpo I usually get AF at 14 dpo! If I don't have dpo right I'm on CD38 and i've never gone past CD35 without getting AF except when I was pregnant! It's been over 11 months since my miscarriage so I shouldn't still be messed up from that! I've felt really wet down there for about 2 weeks (tmi), had sore nips, and nauseated! Sorry about the rant.

You're not out until AF shows up!! I am sorry you didn't get the result you wanted. I wish that your body would cooperate and just get with the program already !!

ESwemba84: Ohhh!! That bloody Nyquil!! He should have gotten the non drowsy kind!!

MissMaternal:Well aren't you off to a good start in this thread!! I think the good luck is rubbing off on people here. I am hoping everyone in this thread gets their BFP sooner than later!! Spreading :dust:

HisGrace: Hello!! Ya missed me :haha:

bamagurl: Good evening!!

runnergrl: How are you coming along? Any symptoms or new ones?

Starry Night: All that patience should be rewarded. I believe it will!!! You are more patient than I could ever hope to be, that is for sure!! You will not be left behind!!

mowat: Dr. Google doesn't help with the symptom spotting, does he?. He is the most available, but stressful doctor !!

AFM: I went to a Christmas play at a local church. It was grand! A lot went into this Christmas production. The sets were elaborate as well as the costumes!! They had a fabulous choir, a symphony orchestra, aerial dancers, live animals, the works!!! I went with a friend and her daughter. It was so good to get out and connect with her again!! She just recently moved nearby so I hope to hang out more. 

In baby related news, I am doing good I guess. Today has taken my mind off of numbers. One more day of waiting and I will hopefully know where I am at, but I am trying to not think about that. Today I had a thought that made me laugh. I have been so worried about carrying the baby to term that I kind of forgot that I will have to parent :dohh: I let myself be a little happy today, only a little. I feel wrong about being happy, like I shouldn't, but I allowed myself to think what I would do with the baby and where I would take him or her. I didn't get too carried away though. It's hard to embrace this BFP because I am so scared it will go away, but it was nice to actually feel good about being pregnant for once. It's so wrong that I feel bad about feeling good. Hopefully I will get to a point, if I am blessed to get there that is, where I will enjoy myself.


----------



## MamaTex

And just when I start to have a little bit of hope, I start spotting in a house to myself with my husband away over the weekend. I feel frozen in place and don't really feel anything. I will have to wait and see what happens from here, but I had a feeling this pregnancy was too good to be true. I hope I am wrong. The spotting isn't completely brown. It has a reddish tint to it, though very slight. The advice I always give is to not try to worry about what will happen, so that is what I am going to try to do. It would be nice if this had a happy ending, but not holding my breath. Don't want to be disappointed...


----------



## MamaTex

If I lose this second baby, I am done. I want to get back to my life before TTC and babies and mental trauma!


----------



## Sweetz33

Mama you are in my prayers. .. if it is an consolation. ..I have been spotting at random times throughout this pregnancy and bubs is fine


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Mamatex!!! Sorry I missed you. So happy for you. Try not to worry about the spotting. You weren't in the thread yet when I first got my bfp but I spotted and it turned into a flow. I was convinced this pregnancy was unsuccessful and had come to terms with it. Had an u/s at 7 weeks and we saw the baby and heartbeat. I continued spotting off and on (more on than off) until around 14 weeks. My dr said it still might come back. My bump buddy had the same thing. Turns out she had some old blood trapped in her cervix that had to make its way out and it happened slowly. She's 17 weeks + now and her baby is fine, too.

I pray your baby is fine too. How soon will you get to see a dr?


----------



## garfie

Mama - Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :flower:

Sending BIG :hugs: your way

Love to all the ladies, cleaning out my cupboards in time for Christmas as hubby and boys break off next week so won't get them done otherwise:winkwink: I knew I would be busy this tww what with things going on at school, home, nights/ days out - whew I think I need to catch my breath the tww is going so fast:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

HisGrace said:


> Congrats Mamatex!!! Sorry I missed you. So happy for you. Try not to worry about the spotting. You weren't in the thread yet when I first got my bfp but I spotted and it turned into a flow. I was convinced this pregnancy was unsuccessful and had come to terms with it. Had an u/s at 7 weeks and we saw the baby and heartbeat. I continued spotting off and on (more on than off) until around 14 weeks. My dr said it still might come back. My bump buddy had the same thing. Turns out she had some old blood trapped in her cervix that had to make its way out and it happened slowly. She's 17 weeks + now and her baby is fine, too.
> 
> I pray your baby is fine too. How soon will you get to see a dr?

I am supposed to go in to see the doctor this Friday for another scan, provided my numbers come back good tomorrow.


----------



## mackjess

Tex, how are you feeling this morning? I had bleeding twice from IB. The first time it was red. The second time, about 10 days later, it was more brown. I hope you are doing good. I of course freaked out and cried all day when it happened to me, so do better than me!! :hugs: I was convinced my first scan was just going to show an empty sac, but I was so wrong. Fx for you. It sucks how common bleeding is in the first tri.


----------



## meggiemay93

Miss Maternal Yay for your BFP's!

MamaTex I'm praying this is just left over IB and your little one sticks!

AFM AF! I'm just want to quit TTC!


----------



## ESwemba84

Tex: thinking about you and hope everything is ok!

No O yet. Temp was still low this morning. So I guess it's back to the bedroom for us! Lol, and I totally agree with the frustration of watching other people get BFPs, I feel left behind, or I just feel that sort of thing is just too far out of reach for me. I know it'll happen, I know all I can do is try. And be patient, which I'm absolutely terrible at. I hate waiting, and I hate not knowing when. But that's ok. I'm a little less stressed now. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh, sorry about AF meggie. I know it sucks.


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Tex: thinking about you and hope everything is ok!
> 
> No O yet. Temp was still low this morning. So I guess it's back to the bedroom for us! Lol, and I totally agree with the frustration of watching other people get BFPs, I feel left behind, or I just feel that sort of thing is just too far out of reach for me. I know it'll happen, I know all I can do is try. And be patient, which I'm absolutely terrible at. I hate waiting, and I hate not knowing when. But that's ok. I'm a little less stressed now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day!

It's not going ok at all. Went to the bathroom, wiped, and saw dark red blood this time. I just feel like walking in front of a bus, but I don't have the energy to even do that. Think I am just going to take a very long break from everything.


----------



## meggiemay93

I'm so sorry MamaTex, but please don't go walking in front of any buses! Just remember you're needed here on earth. Your DH needs you and all the people you're helping at volunteering need you! I'm praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Just wanted to get on and let everyone know I am ok. I felt really bad earlier but have calmed down some. Seeing the blood in the bathroom was just a little too much. Sometimes I wonder if I have some sort of post traumatic stress disorder or something, because way too many emotions came flooding up earlier today. I still plan to try and de stress. I hope everyone has had a good weekend. Sorry if I made anyone worry.


----------



## runnergrl

I was (and still am worried) about you Tex. Its because we care that we worry. Please update us. Praying for you sweetie:)

:hug:


----------



## mowat

Sending good thoughts your way Tex!


----------



## jenkb123

I have been reading through this thread and you seem like such a great group!! I decided it was time to post something and officially join in. 

I had my mmc in November of this year (should have been 7w, ultrasound showed 5w3d, bleeding started the day after the u/s and completed naturally) I just finished my first af after the m/c. I am taking clomid as that is what finally gave me my first bfp in October after a year and a half of trying!! I just took my last clomid today and am hoping that it will work for me again. Based on the tracking they did prior to my bfp I might not have o'd on my own. I got the HCG trigger shot after 6 days of them telling me it was going to happen any time (and it didnt). I am not able to get the tracking this month (the timing didnt work with Christmas holidays....boo!!) so I am on my own this month. I am cd7 today so will start bd'ing in the next few days and hope for the best. I am not sure how long my cycle will be. It took 32 days after the m/c for af. Prior to that it ranged from 29 to 60 days. Makes it really tough to catch the egg when you have no idea when or if it is going to arrive!! I cant really predict when I should start testing this month. I will say around Jan 10 and will update if I get a +opk that tells me differently. 

Congrats to all with bfp's so far.....hope your good luck rubs off on the rest of us. 

MamaTex - I am so sorry for all you have been going through with this pregnancy. Hope you get some good news when your blood test results come back. I am sending you positive thoughts and sticky baby dust!! Be sure to update us when you get the results. We are all here for you!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, just wanted to jump on and say welcome to the new ladies..jenkb123 sorry ab your loss but we're def here to support women like us.

MamaTex: Im sorry to hear ab what's going on, but please dont to get to down, these things are out of our control. I will be thinking ab you that everything will be ok.

Meggiemay: Sorry ab AF showing, you'll get it soon!

:hi: to all the ladies I may have not mention due to my laziness, apologies.


----------



## Pinkcasi

jenkb123: Welcome

Mamatex: really sorry to hear your going through the mill just now sweetie, i know it's hard, I dont really know what to say, keep your chin up doesn't really cut it does it, but like other have said, we're here for you x

meggiemay93: Sorry it didn't work out this month, fx'd for a new year baby!

Missmaternal: congrats to you have a H&H 9 mont

AFM im a bit calmer now than i have been, i've been stressing myself out so much about everything, babies and boyfriends, xmas work, all of it that i started to lose my mind a little but this weekend i relaxed and my OH and I talked and were going to just chill out and not worry so much about TTC, it's only been 3 months but i feel like i've lost myself a little, i really want to be pregnant but not at the expense of my relationship, what's the point in that, so we'll still be sorta trying i guess but i'll not be counting, and checking and keeping track and all that, and we'll see how that goes.
So i might not be here so much as coming here makes me anxious about it all, so good luck to you all with your pregnancies and fx'd crossed for the rest of you.


----------



## MamaTex

jenkb123: I have not had to take Clomid before so I feel for you. I hope your body gets in line !! I used to hate how on time my period was but now I realize how blessed I am to have been so regular because so many women wish they could have some sort of consistency! Best of luck and welcome!!

Pinkcasi:I know what you mean about losing yourself. I know I strained my relationship with my husband more than once over TTC. It really does take over your life!!

To the rest of you ladies: Thanks so much for putting up with me. I do try to be positive most days, but it is hard. I did get the call back on my numbers. They went from 130 on 12/7 to 2060 on 12/13!! My progesterone level on 12/13 was 27. I was expecting bad news again. I have an ultra sound this Friday, so I am nervous about that but I don't feel as bad. I will keep everyone here in my thoughts. If I had the power to grant Christmas wishes, I would sprinkle baby dust on everyone. I don''t need any gifts this year because this is the best one. I would just like everyone to have their turn soon.


----------



## jenkb123

MamaTex - I am so glad you got some positive news with your blood test results!! No one expects you to be positive all the time. This is the perfect place to let it out if you are feeling worried or stressed. Everyone here understands what you are going through and has the same bad days/thoughts. I am sending you lots of prayers and positive thoughts and I am very optimistic that you will get more good results at your scan on Friday!!


----------



## mackjess

Tex- Beautiful numbers. I wonder if bleeding is more common for us ladies after a recent m/c? It seems to happen to many of us and turn out to be nothing except a minor stroke for us to get thru it. I had it twice myself and was just convince my scan was going to show an empty sac or something, but it turned out wonderfully. Praying for the same for you and your little bean.

Pink - hi and welcome. I'm not sure if I'd said hi already. And welcome Jenk and any other ladies that I've missed. I promise I'm not trying to be rude, I'm in that fun exhausted stage and remembering more than one person to type to is about all I can muster. I think having to take progesterone is making me even more tired, so I'm looking forward to week 13 when I can quit taking it.


----------



## HisGrace

Mamatex - Those are great numbers! So happy for you. :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Congratulations MamaTex!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Mama - great numbers :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## meggiemay93

MamaTex I'm so glad everything looks good! I'm glad you'll be getting an ultrasound on Friday! 

Jenkb Welcome and so sorry for your loss! I'll be praying you get a BFP even though you won't be sure when to test!


----------



## runnergrl

just had to hop on and say YAY MAMATEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so very happy for you!


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I'm so pleased!! :happydance: All my fingers and toes are crossed for your u/s this week. But with that number increase I'm sure you will see a beautiful beanie with a strong heartbeat! 

Welcome, jenkb! :flower:


----------



## MamaTex

Thank you guys. How have you all been doing? I also see lurkers!! Hey ladies :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Wooohooo mama! Yay!

Sorry been super busy...hubby got promotion so his hours are crazy...I help him out which means my hours are crazy lol! Just got Xander's travel system. I got it usd fom a friend but you would never know...and saved us $250!

Hope everyone is doing well.:) 

I'm exhausted...nini time for me ;)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya ladies,

Mama: congrats so pleased for you, tha'ts great numbers, your scan will be wonderful and put you at ease once you see your healthy baby!!!

hope everyone else is doing well just now, im exhausted but for all the wrong reasons, just work! went to the Dr yesteray, just to make sure that were doing everything right for us to conceive, he said yep we are, just to stay calm and have sex was the only advise really, my partner needs to quit smoking but other than that we're pretty good, didn't do any actualy tests or anything as it's only been 3 months theres no need to at this point. I have a scan today to check on a cyst that they found when i had my miscarriage, but they say it had nothing to do with why i lost the baby, just wana check it's not grown all hideous, i'll feel better once that's done.

Have a good day girls!


----------



## garfie

Pinkcasi - Good luck at your scan hun I'm sure everything will be fine - so sorry about your loss:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## BeautifulD

Mama tex, fantastic numbers!!! so pleased for you xx


----------



## ESwemba84

Tex: that is fantastic news! 

AFM : Still not in the TWW yet, but I'm making sure we get enough sex in! Pretty sure by tomorrow I'll be in the wait, if it follows last cycles pattern. And I finally had to ask my doctor for medication to help me quit smoking. My quit date is Friday, and I'm hoping to quit sooner than that. I'm very excited, and as much as I was against going on any meds, it's more important to stop smoking first and foremost.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Mamatex: Yayyyy :wohoo: Great news!! Congrats

HisGrace: Glad to still see you around, been missing you ma'am...and already 17wks WOWSERS!! Go you!

Mackjess: You're doing great, and that progesterone will give you or enhance every symptn so no apologies ma'am we understand.

AngelSerenity: Glad to see you still around as well!!! Holding it in there ma'am, you're def owner of the Superwoman award. Hope your just taking it easy!

Sweetz: I would take more hours as a good thing for hubby at least being the holidays and its so close to BABY DUE DAY! So YAYYY for hubby!

Garfie: Did AF leave yet?

Stork: Missing again?? Hope to hear from you soon!

Lpjkp: Are you feeling your boy move more now?

BAMAgurl: How's the First Lady (baby) of our thread is doing?

BayBeeEm and Lisalee: missing ya prego ladies!!

:hi: to all the ladies I may have missed.

AFM: Thanking God I am 29 wks today!! 11 more weeks until my baby boys arrival. God is steadily blessing me even through rough situations!! Finally moved into out new home!! And I love it, in a bit of muscle pain but my boy is still moving so I'm sure he's ok(TG) Have a Great Day ladies!!


----------



## bamagurl

She is doing good! lol I go back to the dr tomorrow for a regular appt. So we should get to hear her little heartbeat! Me & my big girl have been just enjoying time off from school & getting ready for Christmas! Other than that nothing really to report lol Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Pinkcasi

garfie said:


> Pinkcasi - Good luck at your scan hun I'm sure everything will be fine - so sorry about your loss:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you yeah it was fine, appt was at 12, was out and back in the car by 12.05, the cyst is the same as it was 3 months ago, no bigger no more gross so they'll not do anything, it's giving me a limited amount of trouble so it's fine, and they reiterated again that it had nothing to do with the miscarriage, and said they'll probably scann again in a few more months, but hopefully in in few more months i'll be having prenatal scans!


----------



## feistymomma

MamaTex said:


> feistymomma said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I am new. I had my last mc in October at 5 weeks :( I was hoping for a BFP in December, but instead got a BFN :( I am still awaiting AF, so I guess there is still a chance for December!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!
> 
> You and I have similar stories!! I miscarried around October of this year too at around the same time. There *is* still a chance for December. If not December, then the new year. I would love to start fresh in a new year.Click to expand...

I haven't been on for a few days, but it is a for sure a BFN for me this month. I am now on my last day of AF (which was 5 days late! Gotta love those cruel jokes.) I had 2 BFN HPT's though. So now I am getting ready to try for a new year's baby. My husband and I will be on Christmas break during baby making time (both teachers), so we should have some serious baby dancing time! Fingers crossed.


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow Bamagurl: Im getting a bit jealous of all your prenatal scans you're getting!:winkwink: I go bk to mine the day after Christmas..the 26th so to hear his HB is the best gift a girl can get other than a few others :blush: I will then be going every 2wks....sounds fun..! O well you and your big girl enjoy yal time off!!! Bc it tends to go fast esp. when you counting and hoping Time pass alittle faster .


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84: Good luck with quitting smoking!!

nevergivingup: Happy 29 weeks. What a wonderful milestone. I am glad you can celebrate Christmas in your new house!! Have you put a tree up yet?

bamagurl: It is so hard to believe that Christmas is right around the corner. Glad to hear you are enjoying time off!

Pinkcasi: Wow! What a quick appointment! Good to read that the cyst shouldn't cause you problems in the future!! It's so weird how those things come and go!!

feistymomma: Love your avatar!! Good luck on Christmas break!! You are in Indiana so I imagine you guys are getting some good snuggling weather!!

Hope everyone else is good!!

AFM: Increased appetite is back!! My husband got up to fix us some breakfast sandwiches (sausage and egg on Hawaiian rolls). Once I got to work, I was informed of a catered breakfast they had for the volunteers!! There was fresh fruit, fresh blueberry muffins with real blue berries, quiche, french toast, and some sort of Mexican Food dish with chicken, eggs, tortillas, green chili sauce, and green chiles!! It was to die for. I sampled it all, except the quiche lol.


----------



## Storked

Never, hi how are you doing?

Feistymama, sorry for the BFNs :( sending you loads of :dust: for your new year BFP!

Pinkcasi, :dust: to you to for prenatal scans again :flower:

Mamatex, glad your appetite is back!


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ It wont be a scan tomorrow as far as I know. It will just be a check up to see how much weight I have gained, how blood pressure & my body are growing/adjusting with baby. I wish I got a lot of scans! The gender was the last scan unless I pay for the 4d scan around 30ish weeks


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl: O, well that's still a great deal, it always feels good to go to the doc to hear babes HB.

Stork: Im doing well, but what is going on with ya ma'am. How is DH and new home.

MamaTex:Thanks mamaTex That breakfast indeed sounded delightful!! I'm glad your days are going better and everything is ok!! YAYYY! We haven't put up a Christmas tree, I won't have any time, unpacking will take me until Christmas I think...ughhh but def grateful I can be doing it!

AFM: finally moved everything in and now to get busy to get this place looking entertainable.


----------



## garfie

:happydance:Never congrats on your move - don't worry about unpacking just shut the door:haha:

Bama - Aw hun that's great news:flower:

Stork - Hope you and hubby have been christening all them rooms ready for a New Year BFP:winkwink:

AFM - Just plodding along - getting into the spirit of Christmas - you have no choice with little ones around:haha: going to see my best friend at the weekend so that will be hard as she is due April - but I will manage to paste that happy smile on my face because I know my turn is coming:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Feistymomma: So sorry to hear but fx'd for a new year BFP!

Never: Arr lovely to hear lil on on 26th what a beautiful xmas gift, and new home new baby, happy days.

Mamatex: So glad youre feeling better and everything is ok, and im in the UK, i cant complain about the health system they're always done alright by me.

Garfie: Your turn is doffo coming dont worry, and mine too hopefully.

Sorry to everyone i've missed hope youre all well.

Im doing alright just now, I have no idea what CD im on or how many days pre or post Ov i am and i dont care, im not going to even think about it let alone stress, and i feel so much more relaxed for it. Just looking forward to christmas now, all the shopping is pretty much done so a few more days of work and i can sit back and relax.

Have wonderful christmases everyone and Happy hogmanay to you all!


----------



## ESwemba84

Temps still low this morning. By this time last cycle temps were on the rise. I'm starting to think my thermometer is defective haha.:dohh: still getting pelvic pain, but I can't tell if it's uterine or gastrointestinal. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## nevergivingup

Awww Thanks Garfie!! Haha, I def just shut the door last night and called it a night! Your time is def coming ma'am...did you say you're trying for a New Years babe!! And hope you have a great time with your friend this wknd. And concentrate on something that makes you happy while with her bc you're next, so smile real big bc she's a playmate for your upcoming babe and a potential gift giver at your babyshower!

Pinkcasi: Thanks ma'am it def feels sooo good to be in my own place right b4 Christmas! And I agree the relax approach is def way less stressful. My FX!! 

Eswemba: FX for you ma'am !


----------



## Storked

Never, nothing much here. My husband is gone a lot. I decided that I will give myself two more cycles TTC and then start using condoms because I can't risk flying while in the early stages of pregnancy, like I did the first time.
How are you liking your new place?

Fiona, you are amazing and positive. I love you! Have a very merry Christmas! What is your favorite carol?

Pinkcasi, a merry Christmas to you as well!

ESwemba :hugs: I am so sorry that you are in pain


----------



## Starry Night

never - good luck unpacking! We moved into our house last Christmas so we also had the fun of yuletide house-making. I think I've blocked those memories because now I can't remember a thing about it! LOL


----------



## runnergrl

looks like I will be a working girl when we get to Houston:) Got offered both jobs in interviewed for yesterday. feeling very blessed right now


----------



## Storked

That is amazing runner! Congrats :D


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> looks like I will be a working girl when we get to Houston:) Got offered both jobs in interviewed for yesterday. feeling very blessed right now

That is wonderful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## garfie

Storked - Love you to :flower: my fave Carol well let me think I reckon any sung by children - soooooo sweet - probably away in a manger :winkwink: what is yours?:flower:

Runner - Well done you :flower: now which one to choose hmmmm:wacko:

Pinkcasi - I am only temping this month :winkwink: no opks or anything else although I did drink my gfj and carry on with my aspirin:flower:

Esw - Hope you get a lovely raise soon :happydance:

When I was having a tough time my friend in the village was there taking me to appointments, not letting me carry anything when I went shopping etc well this lady is truly remarkable she has 9 children and the youngest has downs (she's an older mum to) so I was thinking of a way to repay her kindness. :shrug:

As you can imagine she has one hell of a lot of wrapping to do at Christmas - so I told her to bring some of the kiddies Santa pressies and I would wrap them for her :happydance:

Wow it made me realise as Ed has the mind of a baby how much I really want a baby especially with all these cute toys:haha: took me back many many years (at least 12):haha: amazing how much toys have changed :winkwink:

Joking aside ladies my time is coming law of averages says so :haha:

Love to you all:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Fiona, mine is the Wassail song :D sometimes I see it Here We Go a Caroling but I prefer the Wassail version myself! 
It is time for your sticky baby- loads of :dust: to you sweetie. How kind of you to repay your friend's kindness with wrapping. My sister has five kids and says that wrapping is a special kind of hell hehe


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey y'all...sorry I have been sick. Not anything bad. Just unregulated sugars, which is leading to dizzy spells, heart palps, blah blah blah. Did tell docs again how bad it is getting in HOPES they would do something, nothing. Screw them... 

Weight and stomach ballooning a bit faster then expected. This is causing all sorts of aches and pains. I am just happy I only have 2 months or so left. I am a bit miserable ATM...but still smiling. 

Hope everyone is doing well...I miss you all when I leave for a bit, I just don't have much energy to sit at comp and I can't get this site in a readable size on my phone. :( I will pop in when I am able...I didn't forget about y'all and not trying to ignore.

Congrats to those who got BFPs, dust to those trying and HUGS FOR ALL!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks all for the kind words and encouragement! I am really excited to start this new chapter of our lives!


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Runner!!! So you're moving to Houston? Lots of Houston ladies in this thread.


----------



## runnergrl

yes Ma'am:)


----------



## Tybabydreams

Mamtex: Oh, I was so worried and scared for you. Im glad that your numbers are stellar, and that the bleeding stopped!!! I hope your scan goes well on Friday and you get your first glimpse of your rainbow baby!!

Never: Hey girly, I missed you too. Wow! You only have 11 weeks to go, the time seems to be going by soooo fast!!! Youll be holding your rainbow baby before you know it!! Also, congrats on moving into your new home, you got it done before Christmas, Yay!

Sweetz: Yay on dumping that no good OB. I mean seriously, wtf, did he come from the school of dumb docs??? Also, love, love, love the baby bump pic!! I hope that I get to that point in my pregnancy!

Runnergrl: Congratulations on the two job offers!!! That's definitely the way to start a new year!!

Welcome jenkb, wishing you lots of :dust:!! 
Welcome also MissMaternal, and congrats on your BFP, hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!!

Hope everyone else is doing great. Ive been reading and catching up  its a lot to catch up on, but hope everyones doing well, getting ready for the holidays. Sending :dust: to all our ladies, lets get some more BFPs in the new year!!

AFM: I was (have been) cautiously optimistic, and happy about my BFP. My doctor, thankfully, has been understanding, and aggressive in my care due to my previous ectopic, so I had blood tests for my HCG and progesterone done last Thursday (when I confirmed the preggo with the doctor), and again on Monday. The doctor called me yesterday, and the news was not all happy. My HCG looks good  1st test was 144 and 2nd HCG was 765, but my progesterone actually dropped  1st was 12, and 2nd was only 6. So my doctors concerned, which has me freaking out. She had originally planned to do an transvaginal u/s next week on the 27th to confirming Baby was in the right spot. I would be ~6 weeks along, and shed be able to see the fetal pole then. But with my low progesterone #s, she moved the u/s up to Friday. So on the bright side, Ill know on Friday whether Baby is stuck in the right spot. But Im sooooo nervous. Shes going to give my progesterone suppositories as well to help my #s along, but she did warn me that the research on supplemental progesterone is inconclusive at best. But Ill try anything to keep my sticky Baby stuck. I havent been feeling any out of the ordinary cramping, which I hope is a good sign. I have been having a mild cramp maybe once a day, and she (my doctor) assured me this is normal. So Im worried, I guess I have been a bit detached since learning I was pregnant, because I feel like something bad is going to happen. Its like I cant let myself get to hopeful that all will end well. But Ill keep you all updated, Im trying not to stress too much, as I know that can affect Baby too, but its hard not to freak out.I really hope Im not going to lose my baby again.


----------



## runnergrl

tybabydreams- I will be praying for you. You are right, and I will be honest, your HCG numbers do look great, but your progesterone doesn't. I really hope the suppositories help and hopefully you have caught the issue early enough! Sending sticky thoughts and prayers and positive vibes your way!


----------



## garfie

Ty - Your numbers do look great hun - lets hope they've caught the prog problem early enough - fingers crossed for you hun:flower:

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

ty, praying for you. My progesterone dropped from 19 week 4 to 11 at 6 weeks. started supplements, but I was terrified at my us week 7 there would be no baby. it was there, measuring perfect, with a strong heartbeat. still taking supplements till 13 weeks, and I'm trucking into 9 weeks with no problems so far. I'm still going to be very scared till I make it to the second tri but I get more optimistic every day. praying the supps work for you as well.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi 

Can I join? I am on my first round of Clomid currently on cd 5 taking Clomid days 2 to 6. Aiming to test January 13th but may end up caving in early if have early ovulation or no spotting later on.


----------



## garfie

Hi Tink

Welcome hun - this is an awesome supportive thread:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

I guess i'm in the TWW. I had a temp rise this morning, but not to the level Id like. Even so, not feeling optimistic about getting a BFP this cycle. I really wanted to attempt one more time last night, but i literally went to get ready for bed and by the time I came in the bedroom my husband was asleep. I was soooooo pissed. So, I guess I'm hanging on to the hope that the sex 2 days before ovulation, and the preceding nights, were sufficient enough to get pregnant. Hopefully my cycle will last long enough for me to get my day 21 hormones tested. Only time will tell.

I'm also in a bad mood this morning because I'm starving, and I had my mind on cereal for breakfast, but we have no milk. The only things I have in my fridge are chicken nuggets and reese's pie. Not exactly an ideal selection of food when I'm trying to watch what I eat.


----------



## MamaTex

Storked: How are you enjoying the wonderful Texas winter weather? There was a large gust of wind that moved through here last night and I went outside to walk my dog to be met with some chilly wind. Now it is warming up just like yesterday!! I don't think we will get ANY snow or frost or anything!!!

garfie: How nice of you to help your friend. I let my husband wrap because I am no good at it!!

Sweetz33: So many months down, only 2 to go!! Sorry to hear about the aches, pains, and dizzy spells. Yuck!! Thanks for taking the time to hop back on even when you are feeling bad!


Tybabydreams: I will definitely keep you in my thoughts. We all want to be mums and will be!! I hope your action plan gets your progesterone up!! I like that your doctor is working with you. Mine is against using progesterone supplements because he feels they do not work at all, but I have researched ways I can increase my progesterone naturally. I thought about getting the cream OTC but I wanted a more natural approach than that. Some Internet research led me to some information about increasing progesterone by increasing intake of B vitamins through a B complex vitamin. I have been taking two B complex vitamins a day. I don't know if that will help anything, but it can't hurt to have more energy if it doesn't do anything!!

ESwemba84; Your food choices this morning takes me back to living with my parents!! They would have cereal but no milk, hot dog buns but no hot dogs!! It was infuriating lol. I hope you get to go grocery shopping and get stocked up right!!! It's so great to read that you are in the TWW. I know your road there has been long!! 

tinkerbellsie: Sure you can join!! Welcome!! 

mackjess:Hello!! You are definitely an inspiration for me. It's awesome to hear you are pulling through and doing well. The avatar of your dog cracks me up every time I look at it!! Why I don't know...

AFM: I spent yesterday with my husband and we rode around looking for a new rent house or a home to buy. There are so many homes for sale and not enough rent houses, but I am going to apply for a mortgage loan for the heck of it. We found one house for 47,000! It needs some roofing work and needs to be fumigated, but other than that it is nice!! It has 2 bedrooms, 1 bath, 1 big living room, 1 big kitchen, and a garage!! It is a fairly nice neighborhood with access to the Beltway and nearby freeways! I would love to move in, but first we need to be approved for a home loan!! 

In baby news, my appetite has revved up even more. Nipples are sore on and off. I feel some cramps every now and again. Getting more emotional as I started to cry over a Christmas song I heard hehehe. Tomorrow is another big day. I go in for an ultra sound to see what has been going on inside. I am a little nervous but looking forward to seeing something. I am trying not to think about my last lovely experience getting an ultra sound and seeing nothing, then being told the baby had stopped growing. I feel a lot better about this pregnancy.


----------



## Storked

Ty, many prayers and sticky thoughts for you lady!

Tinkerbellsie, welcome :flower:

Sweetz, it will all be worth it for Xander :)

Runner, thrilled for you!

HisGrace, Houston is where it is happening :D

ESwemba, sorry today is being sucky :hugs:

Mama, I like that it is fairly warm! Went to the apartment office to pick up a package wearing a halter dress and the ladies were like "aren't you COLD?"
Ha. This is so warm compared to the part of Texas where I am from :D
You symptoms sound great honey and I wish you all the luck with the loans :thumbup:*

Feeling awesome today! April is coming, I have been eating better and have more energy, I have like 10 books coming through the mail and in less than a year I will be living overseas. Life is good and I am blessed and will continue to be blessed :)
Love and :dust: and sticky, happy thoughts to all!


----------



## Starry Night

Ty - thinking of you! Your hcg does look good but I don't know a thing about progesterone. It's not commonly tested over here. I'm glad you have a doctor who does pay attention to it and is willing to help you.

Tinerbellesie - welcome! Good luck with this cycle. I hope that the Clomid does the trick! :dust:

Mama Tex - that sounds like it could be a sweet little home. Home-hunting can be so frustrating at times. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

AFM - had my minor surgery this morning. Wasn't too bad. I had some moles removed as a kid and I remember that the anaesthetic didn't work very good and I had felt pretty much everything. So I was nervous! But I didn't feel a thing this time. Even got to see the leftover stuff in the jars afterwards. It was so gross! But I had to look. :haha: I get the stitches out on the 31st.

Last night we ended up doing our first round of BD'ing. I'm pretty sure I ov'd about a week ago so I'm not holding my breath for this cycle.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks for the welcomes and :dust: ladies! Will try and keep up!

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## mackjess

Tex - I love your cat in the bowl pic so we are even.

Thinking of you and all the lovelies on this thread. I hope everyone really has a great Xmas no matter what stage you are in, ttc, wtt, or preggers. Welcome tinker and any new ladies!


----------



## Tybabydreams

Thanks ladies for all the thoughts, prayers, and kind words. It really mean so much to me the support I get from you all. I'll let you all know what happens tomorrow at the doctor. Hopefully, I'll see my sticky baby in my uterus.

Welcome Tinkerbelle!! You joined a GREAT group. The women here are awesome, we all have our stories, and we can all offer support and understanding to one another. So welcome, look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## Tybabydreams

Hey Mackjess, thank you for your support. Yes, I am hopeful based on your situation, I hope the progesterone works for me as well. Did you have a lot of side effects from the supplements??




mackjess said:


> ty, praying for you. My progesterone dropped from 19 week 4 to 11 at 6 weeks. started supplements, but I was terrified at my us week 7 there would be no baby. it was there, measuring perfect, with a strong heartbeat. still taking supplements till 13 weeks, and I'm trucking into 9 weeks with no problems so far. I'm still going to be very scared till I make it to the second tri but I get more optimistic every day. praying the supps work for you as well.


----------



## mackjess

Yes, I think they make me even more tired to the point I am barely functional. but I'm kind of enjoying not being the type that can't sit still if there is something that needs to be done. :p

I only have to take it for about three more weeks since the placenta starts making its own hormones in week 12. until then I'm doing my best to keep up at work so I don't get in trouble, and the rest of the world can wait till I'm up to par. :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Runner: Congrats to you things are really looking up.

Garfie: Thans a sweet story yeah your time is deffo coming, I know what yoouu mean about cute baby stuff whenever i shop down the toy isle i wana cry!

Sweetz: Sorry to hear youve not been well but it'l all be worth it when xander comes!

Tybabydreams: So sorry to heart it's not all going to plan for you, much love and hugs, im not the praying kind but i'll be thinking and hoping for you and your baby.

Tinks: Welcome!!

Mama: That's exciting news new house!, it's difficult and hard work but wonderful when it's all yours and you can fill it with love and joy, im not sure when you posted about your U/S, (yesterday or today) but good luck i'll be thinking of you, i hope you see a healthy little baby in there!

Sorry to those of you ive missed, there are too many of us now.

in other news, im alright, trying to chill out about baby making this month and that's going well we're just having sex for fun these days and i think im fertile next week when we're off work so we will prob have more but now im thinking about my baby, it's a week before xmas and this should be the best xmas ever, i should be 31 weeks pregnant right now and looking forward to the best year of my life and im not and that's really hard, you all know what i mean :cry:

However, it's a week before xmas, it's my last day in work for 6 whole days, i have lovely pressies under my tree, will be spending xmas with my family including auntie, uncle, cousins and cousins kids, it's going to be a proper big family xmas like we've not had in years so im looking forward to it, so no time for sadness, just joy, love and hope :kiss:


----------



## ESwemba84

Pink: I know what you mean. My baby should have been born last month and it should have been baby's first Christmas, but it isn't and that makes me sad. But I still try to find the blessings in my life despite the loss. 

AFM, not really sure what is going on. Yesterday I still had EWCM, and cervix still high soft open. This morning i had to get up at 4 to pee, so I thought I'd go ahead and temp then, and it was lower than yesterday, and lower than some of the temps I took before ovulation. I went back to sleep and woke up at 9 and took my temp again, and this time it was much higher. It just goes to show you how much of a difference a few hours can make when charting. However, now I'm confused as to which one I should record. 9 is closer to when I wake up normally, but I did get up earlier to pee. :shrug:

Today is also my first day smoke free, so I'm trying not to stress myself out worrying about anovulatory cycles. Because obviously that's where my mind goes first when my temps don't look right. Good lord.

Hope everyone else is enjoying the Mayan apocalypse! :haha:


----------



## Pinkcasi

ESwemba84 said:


> Hope everyone else is enjoying the Mayan apocalypse! :haha:

Ha ha yes thank goodness we're all still here, and i didn't go and tell everyone what i really think of them in advance of the world ending ,*phewey*


----------



## garfie

Es - In my years of charting I have learned a few things - one to temp before getting out of bed, drinking or anything else I may do:winkwink:

If I do happen to need to change my temps ie I wake up earlier/later I go to bbt adjuster and then go on a site called "when my baby" - I plug all my details in there and it works it all out for me :happydance:

Finally you need to have at least 3 and half hours sleep between taking temps - so personally I would use the 9 o'clock one but make a note what it was earlier - hope this helps:flower:

Pinkcasi -:rofl::rofl: I asked my hubby to make a cup of tea for me (as the world was ending) - he said you've got at least 10 mins before the end of the world - I said I want to drink it first now get on with it:haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

Got some pink spotting last night and now I'm starting to get some beginner cramps. I think my first real AF is just around the corner. I hate to think of having AF over Christmas but the good news is that A) I did ovulate and I ovulated when I thought I did so my body is back to normal and B) In just over a week I can start to properly TTC!!


----------



## Starry Night

Pinkcasi said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is enjoying the Mayan apocalypse! :haha:
> 
> Ha ha yes thank goodness we're all still here, and i didn't go and tell everyone what i really think of them in advance of the world ending ,*phewey*Click to expand...

I forgot about that! lol Going to go make me a tin-foil hat and hide in my basement.


----------



## garfie

Starry Night - Aw that's great news about O hun - shame the witch is going to be here over Christmas - think she will be here for me to - at least we both know our bodies are working :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Unfortunately it means as the world didn't end i have to work late to make up my hours, *sigh*

Starry & Garfie, unlucky that you get AF over xmas, im lucky i think it's my 'good week' so i'll be having lots of xmas joy!


----------



## jenkb123

Starry - Even though af is not usually welcome, I'm glad that things are getting back to normal and you will be able to really start ttc next month!! 

Garfie - It really is reassuring to know that our bodies are starting to work more normally again!! Fx'ed for you to get your bfp next month!! 

ES - Good luck with the no smoking!! Good for you!! 

Tink - We are in similar situations. I also took clomid (cd 3-7). This is my second time using it (fist time resulted in a bfp...but unfortunately I had a m/c). I should be ready to test around the same time as you. 

So I am now cd12. Took my last clomid on cd7. Started opk's cd9 (which is way too early for me but I wanted to be sure not to miss anything). We are going to try to follow SMEP. So far we bd'd cd8 and cd10. Hoping that we will cover all the bases and that this can be a successful month!! 

Good luck to everyone.....lets start out the New Year with a whole bunch of BFP's!!! :)


----------



## mackjess

Jenk - We SMEP'd in October and it worked for us, even though DH had a cold and we didn't get to do the 3 days in a row at OV. Seemed like the every other day leading up to OV worked for us!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/D2257DBA-1F29-45B5-9A04-6EDE12959419-8746-00000907A6F30027.jpg

This is me lurking today ;)
Love and :dust: and sticky thoughts for everyone!


----------



## mackjess

OMG stork, that cracked me up. :haha:

You find the silliest pics.


----------



## Storked

Thanks mackjess :D


----------



## MamaTex

Hey guys! I will be going back and catching up and replying!! I wanted to share my pics from today!! I was so happy to see my rainbow (well, the start of my rainbow anyway). I have gotten farther than I did the first time so this is a very good day for me!!

https://i45.tinypic.com/sgtj69.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/x1yohc.jpg

Gestational sac, yolk sac, and a very very very small baby appeared. I go back next week to track growth and see if I can hear a heart beat.


----------



## MamaTex

Storked: 10 books? WOw! I am lucky if I get around to reading just 1 a year. That is good!!!

And lol @ the photo. Brilliant!!!

Starry Night: Glad the surgery went well. And even if you did O a week ago, you are getting in some good practice. Nothing wrong with practice~!! It is good to hear that you are on your way to TTC!! 

Mackjess: Hello Hello. Hope all is well. 

Pinkcasi: I know how you feel. I should be in my Second Trimester!! I am happy for this baby but I STILL think about my little Jude I lost. My husband does not want to get a Christmas tree (poo!) so I have nowhere to hang his ornament but if I can't put it up on a tree, I will put the ornament and his stocking up on the wall!! Enjoy your Christmas. Sounds like you are goin to have a very busy one!!

ESwemba84: How are you feeling now that you are smoke free? Better I hope!! And I am enjoying the Mayan apocalypse!! It's been a good Friday for the last day on Earth as we know it !

garfie: You should drown out Aunt Flow with some wine and Christmas cookies (Maybe not at the same time though..)

jenkb123: Good luck! I looked at the SMEP but my husband's work schedule basically nipped that in the bud real fast lol. His work schedule gets in the way of a lot of things actually. He has to work Christmas Eve AND Christmas Day, but only till 3pm thank goodness. I would hang out in the tow truck with him those days but guests are not allowed :(

AFM: I am torn between baking some chicken in the oven and making this Italian meat pie. The recipe for the latter I got from a Better Crocker email but I am tired from being gone from the house all day so I think the chicken will win out lol


----------



## Tybabydreams

Hi all, just wanted to stop in quickly and say that all went great at the doctor's office today. I got to see my baby on u/s. Actually, it looks like your pics Mammatex. So healthy looking gestational sac, and the beginnings of a fetal pole. I go back next week to check growth & hopefully see a heartbeat. Also had to do more blood work today, so hopefully my numbers will look better since i'm on progesterone supplements now. I'll post pics of Baby gestational sac :winkwink: tomorrow 

Mamatex, i'm glad your appointment went well today too. So exciting, our babies are around the same developmental stage, along with Runnergrl too:hugs:

Mackjess, thanks for the heads up about the side effects of progesterone. I'm not looking forward to it, but i'll gladly suffer through it for a healthy rainbow baby.

Hope everyone is doing well. Sending you all much:dust: and a great Christmas!


----------



## mackjess

ty, I've read the suppositories can cause less side effects, I take it orally. I think they just use oral pills more on this side of the pond. I've also read suppositories dont show up in bloodwork as much, which is totally fine since you are getting the prog right to the source for the baby, but less of it gets in your bloodstream so dont sweat it too much if the numbers don't go up a lot. your little bean is still getting all the hormones it needs.

congrats tex and ty on your scans!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats to you ladies with :bfp:s

Sorry the witch got you Garfie :-(

Afm. I am on cd7 just waiting to go to work really.. :haha: I am on a late today and early tomorrow. Good job baby dancing not starting until Monday :haha: (hubby is away til tonight) xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oops sorry Garfie I thought AF was here... Stay away :witch:

Jenkb123 it's nice to have someone in the same situation. I'd love the ovulation timing to be more precise lol. Xx


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies a quick jump in... This thread is growing so beautifully, loving how everyone is so darn sweet and helpful!!

MamaTex: :happydance: Yayyyyy for an awesome appt. and your little bean is looking beautiful in there...now Grow Baby Grow!!!! I'm so glad everything is working in your favor, and how life seemed to turned itself around. Now embrace your pregnancy ma'am, you deserve it!

Tybabydreams: Kudos to you as we'll for having an awesome appt. Glad everything is working for you!! Happy to hear you're on progesterone it really does calm the mentality to kno you're on top of it. I had to take it and between God and those Progesterone sticks they both did the job and I pray it will work for you too:hugs:

Stork: Im like you, seem to be doing more lurking then commenting, always getting sidetracked here. And I think you are in the right mind frame as far as TTC a bit more then putting a cap on it for when you move, I'm so excited for you, why do I feel like I will be missing one of my neighbor friends when you leave??? That's how you know we've been here for a while...and I just love ya!!

Hi :hi: Bamagurl!!!!

Garfie: FX that AF stays away and that you get really lucky again. How was that last cup of coffee?? Lol that was cute. Are you charting?

:hi: to all the ladies I missed

AFM: counting my days down, my older cousin just had her bundle of joy yesterday, a baby girl 2 weeks early weighing In at 5lb 5oz. She is sooo beautiful. I pray I can get there, 2 more months to go and now it seems as if time has slowed down again:dohh:


----------



## ESwemba84

MamaTex, that's an awesome ultrasound. Glad to see things are turning around. 

Yesterday was rough. I didn't smoke at all, but I did use 2 pieces of nicorette just so I could make it through the day. I got a baby shower invitation from my friend, and I knew it was coming. I had already decided I'm not going to go unless I'm pregnant by then. Because I was looking through her registry and I remembered starting a registry of my own right before 11 weeks. A week later I lost the baby. I got so upset because I should have been able to experience the joy of a baby shower and later on the birth of my child. It's not fair how some pregnancies work out, and others don't. 

My body was still showing signs of fertileness yesterday, so we had sex one more time. Although FF says I ovulated on CD13 (today is 16) I don't really believe it......I thought the fertile signs were supposed to go away after O and I definitely had the EWCM and HSO cervix up until yesterday. Whatever, I guess I've done what I can this cycle and we will see what happens! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## mowat

Good luck with quitting smoking ESwemba84---I can't even imagine how hard that is! I had a friend who quit smoking and he had a screen saver for his computer that was constantly updating with different categories like how long since he'd quit, how much money he'd saved, how long until his lungs were back to normal... So cool and very motivating!

I'm still in the 2ww. Didn't think I be stressing this month since we were only able to bed once, but here I am obsessing anyway. Ugh. About 10dpo today and a BFN. I haven't had any "symptoms" at all so far which is nice because my last few cycles have been horrible for headaches and cramping. I didn't even have cramping when I ovulated this month. Guess there's still plenty of time to get a BFP, but I'm not too optimistic.

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: mowat - it's so hard not to obsess. My AF is pretty much here but since it's not going beyond spotting I keep thinking "what if it's IB" and "are my boobs bigger" even though we didn't dtd for almost a week after I ovulated and we used protection except for once. We weren't trying AT ALL this time. 

ESwemba - that's so great that you're trying to quit smoking. I can't even imagine how hard that would be. The closest I've come to something similar is giving up coffee. Not the same.

:hugs: And I'm sorry about your friend's baby shower. I avoided all the showers I was invited to after my first loss. It's so tough. Maybe send a gift along with another friend?


----------



## Starry Night

mama and ty - congrats on your scans!! It's looking like you're getting your rainbows! Thinking of you and hoping your pregnancies continue to go well!

never - Third tri is a rough spot to be and feels very long. But every day brings you one closer to meeting your precious rainbow!


----------



## jenkb123

Storked - That picture is hilarious!! It made me laugh. 

mamatex and ty - So glad to hear your scans went well!! I am really excited for both of you!! Hopefully the stress is over and it is nothing but good news from here forward!! 

ES - Hang in there.....quitting smoking will all be worth it in the end!! Hope you caught that eggie!! You can only do as much as you can!! 

Mowat - It only takes one time!! Fx'ed for you!! Its nice you got a bit of a break from the symptoms!! 

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is doing well!! 

AFM - I am now cd14. Still nothing on the opk's. Hope something shows up soon....We will keep bd'ing just in case....we have managed to stick to SMEP so far.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey gals!! So tired and nursing a headache after going out Christmas shopping. I have most of the gifts taken care of, except for my sister's, father in law, sister in law, brother in law, and nephew in law but I think I will let my husband buy for his fam and say the present is for the both of us!! Traffic was horrible today!!


----------



## Starry Night

Can't believe the Holidays are right on top of us! Christmas turns me into the biggest kid ever. I see all the presents under the tree and I get absolutely giddy. I can stare at our Christmas lights for hours and I still tear up at carols on the radio.

Merry Christmas, bnb!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies...

Going to attempt to catch up. Sorry....

Things are looking good Runner!! :)

TY I remember you!!

Starry awesome for cycles going back to normal :)

Storked....you are a dork...but I love you so lol

<3 the pic Mama :happydance:

Never how you doing prego buddy?? You ready to be done like me? haha

To all the other ladies...welcome, dust and woohoos

AFM - Been a tough holiday season for me. My sister is back in the hospital and she also lost her beloved cat today (while she was in the hospital). Guy selling this house all of a sudden backed out, and property management said you have until Jan 31st to get out. *growl* DH is over working...so I barely see him. He worked 3p-1a last night, then was back in at 8a this morning and won't be out until 1a. Everyone and everything is getting on my last nerve...rawr. My birthday is tomorrow....so hopefully that day goes well, even though I am not in a celebrating mood. I'm 29 weeks today and wish it was 39 lol. I seriously don't think my skin can stretch anymore then it already has :wacko:


----------



## nevergivingup

Aw sorry Sweetz that things aren't going as well but your baby boy is doing Great!! And your bump looks Fantastic!! Your stomach looks 9 months already, go you, I got a feeling my baby boy is going to come out average size:flower: 

AFM: it's CHRISTMAS EVE!


----------



## nevergivingup

IM 30 WEEKS ON CHRISTMAS!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY 30WEEK BIRTHDAY TO MY BABY BOY:kiss::xmas9:


----------



## ESwemba84

I went to my inlaws for Christmas, and not 5 minutes after we arrived my brother in law and his wife announce they are 3 months pregnant. :cry: I went upstairs to the guest room and lost it. They are now having the first grandchild in the family, and that was supposed to be me. All these people getting pregnant get to experience this joy, and that was supposed to be me. It is so painful to watch everyone around me experience pregnancy and baby, and I don't know what it feels like. I know what the pain from losing a baby is like. Ok, I'm done. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> I went to my inlaws for Christmas, and not 5 minutes after we arrived my brother in law and his wife announce they are 3 months pregnant. :cry: I went upstairs to the guest room and lost it. They are now having the first grandchild in the family, and that was supposed to be me. All these people getting pregnant get to experience this joy, and that was supposed to be me. It is so painful to watch everyone around me experience pregnancy and baby, and I don't know what it feels like. I know what the pain from losing a baby is like. Ok, I'm done.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!

:nope:

I am sorry you had to go through that. I know that is not the way you envisioned your Christmas day. They may be having the first grandchild, but please don't think that your child won't be as important. When your turn comes (and it shall come, I said so!!), I am sure you will be more fabulous and glowing than your brother in law's wife. :hugs:

I like to keep telling myself that experiencing a loss sucks so much but those who have experienced it, have a greater capacity to love and their children are so much luckier than others who take having kids for granted. I hope you have a much better day!!


----------



## mowat

It is so terrible when it seems like everyone is pregnant without even trying. I keep trying to remind myself that they may have experienced loses that I don't know about. I sure am going to appreciate this baby when I finally get it---I just hope it doesn't wait too much longer.

Best of luck ESwemba84---it will be your day soon.


----------



## Middysquidge

MamaTex said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> I went to my inlaws for Christmas, and not 5 minutes after we arrived my brother in law and his wife announce they are 3 months pregnant. :cry: I went upstairs to the guest room and lost it. They are now having the first grandchild in the family, and that was supposed to be me. All these people getting pregnant get to experience this joy, and that was supposed to be me. It is so painful to watch everyone around me experience pregnancy and baby, and I don't know what it feels like. I know what the pain from losing a baby is like. Ok, I'm done.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> :nope:
> 
> I am sorry you had to go through that. I know that is not the way you envisioned your Christmas day. They may be having the first grandchild, but please don't think that your child won't be as important. When your turn comes (and it shall come, I said so!!), I am sure you will be more fabulous and glowing than your brother in law's wife. :hugs:
> 
> I like to keep telling myself that experiencing a loss sucks so much but those who have experienced it, have a greater capacity to love and their children are so much luckier than others who take having kids for granted. I hope you have a much better day!!Click to expand...

Sorry to crash but ESwemba84, I also think that your little baba when it comes will be just as special if not even more because it will be the youngest and the new baby of the family! Hang on in there sweetie. Af came for me today and I can't try in January as OH is away, feeling pretty desperate too x x x


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies!! Merry post Christmas. I woke up to news that a tanker truck overturned and caught on fire *Sigh* It is back to business as usual in my city, where people like to wreck and catch their vehicles on fire on a daily basis. I hope everyone has a fantastic day today!! My husband is off today but we have to take his work vehicle into service so that means I get to have the dubious honor of following him in my car, waiting, and then driving back. Not the way I want to spend my day after Christmas but once we get back, I am baking cookies and settling in


----------



## Sweetz33

trying to keep it together these days. no patience. NONE. Dogs driving me bonkers. Lately my days consist of lower back pain, cramping and constant running to bathroom. Docs have put me on NO activity. Yeah, I went back to the idiots...I had no choice. They are concerned with premature labor at this point. I will only be 30 weeks on Saturday. Please keep me and DH in your thoughts. The docs say that stress is playing a part in why my body is doing what it is doing. Just had a horribly painful bowel movement. (sorry TMI) It wasn't diarrhea but def not solid either. I guess at this point it is a waiting game. I don't even have a crib or diapers yet *sigh*


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> trying to keep it together these days. no patience. NONE. Dogs driving me bonkers. Lately my days consist of lower back pain, cramping and constant running to bathroom. Docs have put me on NO activity. Yeah, I went back to the idiots...I had no choice. They are concerned with premature labor at this point. I will only be 30 weeks on Saturday. Please keep me and DH in your thoughts. The docs say that stress is playing a part in why my body is doing what it is doing. Just had a horribly painful bowel movement. (sorry TMI) It wasn't diarrhea but def not solid either. I guess at this point it is a waiting game. I don't even have a crib or diapers yet *sigh*

:hugs:

Keeping you in my thoughts for sure!!! Doggies may need to go to a kennel!!! Ours have been keeping us up barking at any little old thing!! We are actually going to a motel in the area to 1) beat the cold because our little space heaters aren't doing the trick 2) get a break from our dogs which have been disruptive at night lately!! Hope things are ok. You rest ma'am!! Stress is no good!


----------



## bamagurl

Aw sweetz! Saying a little prayer for you & dh! Maybe you can try and relax a little bit!


----------



## runnergrl

Sorry I've been away for a while. It's been crazy busy with the holidays and preparing for our new jobs and moving. And all of us got sick over Christmas-ugh! I have my first visit with ultrasound on the 31st. I can't wait to see my baby!!


----------



## ESwemba84

You're in my thoughts Sweetz.

Runner, sorry you were sick over Christmas. Not long now until you get to see baby!

I'm going today to get my day 21 hormones tested. According to FF I'm 7 DPO, and I'm nervous AF is going to strike any day now. Atleast if my hormones are imbalanced, they can treat that. And today we do 2nd Christmas with my parents and sister (we were at my inlaws for actual Christmas) so that should be fun! 

Have a good day!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Sweetz. hope things get better and your little one chooses to stay in until due day or C-sec. day


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok so I woke up to soaked britches....freaked out. No pain though. So I went to bathroom and peed a decent amount. Not even 10 minutes later I peed again. Called docs and they said as long as no cramping, blood etc no worries....but I am worried. I just finished eating, and not even 5 minutes later cramping so ran to bathroom...loose stools AGAIN. No diarheia but looser then normal. Anyone have any ideas? Docs don't seem concerned....but I am. *deep breathes*


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok so I woke up to soaked britches....freaked out. No pain though. So I went to bathroom and peed a decent amount. Not even 10 minutes later I peed again. Called docs and they said as long as no cramping, blood etc no worries....but I am worried. I just finished eating, and not even 5 minutes later cramping so ran to bathroom...loose stools AGAIN. No diarheia but looser then normal. Anyone have any ideas? Docs don't seem concerned....but I am. *deep breathes*

Oh man it has been pretty rough for you. I wish I could give some insight, but I can't. I hope all is well though

ESwemba84: Heck ya to Round II for Christmas!! If you don't mind me asking, what is the purpose of the 21 day hormones test?

nevergiving up: How are you?

bamagurl: Hey there

AFM; I have an ultrasound tomorrow. I am so scared the baby will not have developed like it should. At my last ultrasound, the baby was so small that the OB could not detect or confirm a heart beat. If I am going to be 7+3 tomorrow, I expect to see or hear something!


----------



## nevergivingup

O sweetz, being that this is my first going well pregnancy, i cant really give you any insight on whats going on. But i know youre worried, if i was you, i would go in to the er since my docs not as worried as i am. And get an u/s or an answer to whats going on, bc sometimes those doctors will over look us sometimes and make up an excuse when the time is too late. Hope you find an answer soon.

Mamatex: Oooh an u/s is tommorrow, yayyy!! Cant wait to hear ab your little one HB! And you should def hear something, i heard my boy HB at 6wks.

AFM: Doing swell, my baby boy is constantly flipping and hiccupping. Im just counting the days down to his arrival. Im going to the docs every 2 wks now. So i look forward to that. Hope everyone is having better days.


----------



## mowat

Just dropping out of "lurking mode" to say hello. Hello everybody! Happy holidays.

I'm back on CD1---guess my rush trip home and quick round of bedding this month didn't catch the egg. Not too gutted. This month is going to be serious though! We will do it---or die trying!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sweets. I know some people have looser stools during pregnancy, especially if have been a little complicated. I would personally keep a note of when I was going and try to keep hydrated.

Marmatex good luck with scan

Mowat I lol'd at die trying.

AFM I am on cd 13 one dpo and enduring the two week wait though I usually have an 11 day lp. Not sure when to test. Bit gutted following the FS's instructions we only got to bd twice as ovulated quite early!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya everyone hope you all had lovely christmas', it's ben a while since iv'e popped in what with the holidays and all, so several pages to get through and i cant respond to you all individually, but Mama glad it's all going so well! everyone else try not to panic.

So i had a nice break over xmas, speant time with the family, just chilling out and trying to not worry about TTC, if ever the whole not smoking thing was going to fall apart i would have thought all the wine over xmas would do it but no i've stayed strong and it's been officially 28 days since i last smoked Woot!
It was hard visiting the family as a close family member is pregnant, she's about 4 months and has a little bump now, i struggled to not stare at it to be honest, she's only 19 and it was unplanned and yes im totally jealous.
Im hoping that as i've been so relaxed about everything this month that maybe just maybe i'll be rewarded but we'll see.

happy new year to you all!!


----------



## HisGrace

Sweetz - I pray everything is going okay for you and Zander.

MamaTex - I pray you get to see your baby today and everything is just as it should be. Baby is developing at the perfect rate and you get the reassurance you're looking for. What time is your u/s?

AFM - I had to go to the emergency room last week because my fibroids are acting silly and we got an ultrasound. We are team :blue: and so excited about it. I hope everything had a great holiday! :)


----------



## ESwemba84

It has been 1 week since my last cigarette! So, Pink, I know what an accomplishment quitting smoking can be. I'm loving it! Well, not the cravings, but everything else is wonderful.

MamaTex: day 21 they are testing for progesterone to see if it is too low. They might test other stuff, but I don't know. 

Sweetz: I've never been that pregnant before, but if you are getting cramps and then passing loose stools, might it be irritable bowel or something gastrointestinal? I have a hard time telling the difference between uterine cramps and intestinal cramps, but if it is relieved by a bowel movement, it's usually GI.

Last night I had some pretty bad AF cramps, and decided that she would be here this morning. But no AF yet. Still a bit crampy, but not as bad as last night. My temp was still high this morning, in fact the highest recorded temp this cycle. I caved and took a test this morning, and thought I saw a faint line, but after looking at it from every angle, under different kinds of light, taking pictures of it, and tweaking the crap out of it, it was negative. :haha: I'm not out of the running yet, not until AF comes.


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz~ so sorry for all this scary stressful stuff that is going on! I hope you and baby are doing well! I kinda agree with never I would go to the er if my dr isn't concerned!

Never~ hope everything is going good with you and baby! Can't wait till I can feel my baby girl moving all over and all around hicupping!

Mamatex~ Yay for a scan! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

AFM~ Just settling into the comfortable stage of pregnancy. 21 weeks today and just relaxing till the next dr appointment in a few weeks. 

Hope every one else is doing well!


----------



## Storked

Hi girls, know I haven't been on much lately. Been taking it easy for the holidays.
Just want to say that I love all of you and that I hope you guys have been having a great time.
Love and :dust: and sticky sweet thoughts for all <3


----------



## MamaTex

HisGrace said:


> Sweetz - I pray everything is going okay for you and Zander.
> 
> MamaTex - I pray you get to see your baby today and everything is just as it should be. Baby is developing at the perfect rate and you get the reassurance you're looking for. What time is your u/s?
> 
> AFM - I had to go to the emergency room last week because my fibroids are acting silly and we got an ultrasound. We are team :blue: and so excited about it. I hope everything had a great holiday! :)

Congrats!! I am hoping to be on Team Blue myself but whatever comes out, is fine with me. My appointment was at 1:30. Baby is still there, measuring 7+3, and we saw a heartbeat of 132 !!! This day is mixed because I came home and let one of my cats out, only to have a stray dog come along to kill it!! :cry: I am blaming myself because I put the cat out. I wish I had kept it inside just a little longer...


----------



## bamagurl

HisGrace~ Yay on team blue!! 

MamaTex~ That is wonderful news! A heartbeat of 132 is great!!! :wohoo:


----------



## runnergrl

:cry: so sorry to hear about your cat mamatex. strangely enough, the same thing happened to my cat about 7 years ago. I let her out just like i did every night and she didnt come back. My neighbor told me the next morning when i was out calling for her and looking for her(she liked to visit the neighbors too) that she had witnessed my cat being attacked by a coyote...right in our neighborhood! I was devastated...:( Im so sorry sweetie:hugs: but also very happy your scan went well!!


----------



## HisGrace

MamaTex - I'm so happy on the heartbeat! :happydance:
:hugs: on your cat. I know there are no words that can give you comfort right now so big :hug: to you. :(


----------



## ESwemba84

MamaTex, so so sorry about your cat. I love animals so much and hate when bad things happen to them. 

Well, since my cycles have been ranging from 22-25 days, I can't say AF is due today, but it sure is any day now. Temp is still high this morning. I had pretty significant AF cramps that started Thursday night and continued through last night. I kept running to the bathroom thinking I had started, but nothing. This morning the cramps are mild. Planning to test again on Monday if AF still isn't here. What a wonderful New Years gift that would be.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just stopping in to let y'all know I am ok. Doc are having me go in next week for some tests. They want to make sure I am not anemic among other things. Baby is fine, but stupid doc transferred me to the wrong dang hospital so once again a waste of my time. They said that they will be doing a cervix check, baby size check, some blood tests...yadda yadda. Right now I am just worn out. I am on bedrest until they figure out what is going on. Yay....*sigh* Sorry I am not doing personals this time....If I feel better tomorrow I will scroll back. <3 ya all.


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz - I'm so sorry you're not feeling well and that your doctors seem to be displaying such incompetence in their treatment of you. Hopefully, your tests go much smoother and that the results all come back normal and that you feel much better soon.

Mamma - so sorry about your kitty. :( I have a couple of kitties myself and would hate to see one of them snatched away like that. 

It is wonderful news about your scan! A strong heart beat is such an encouraging sign!

ESwemba - hope AF stays away and that you can ring in the New Year with the best of highs.

AFM - battling a nasty stomach virus on top of having my AF. But AF is ending soon so this bug is going to eat into BD'ing time. At least I probably won't ov for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## ESwemba84

Just popping in quickly.....still no AF this morning!:happydance: Temp is still high and it's 11 DPO. I started getting EWCM last night and got bummed because I have been getting that before AF. I still feel like she's going to show any minute, but I've been feeling that for 3 days now. Still planning to test tomorrow if I still haven't gotten AF.


----------



## nevergivingup

HisGrace: YAYYYYY WELCOME TO TEAM BLUE!!!!! Bamagurl looks like you have the baby princess of this thread!!!

MamaTex: Yayyy on an awesome Doc. Appt. and to hear the babes HB after a loss is out of this world!!! Congrats ma'am!!!


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl: Yes, thank you!! I really didn't expect to see anything but once again, I was proven wrong!! I don't go back to the doctor until I am 11 weeks. It is almost unreal that I have come this far. I haven't thought past 7 weeks and here I am. I hope all is well with you. 

P.S.

I keep looking at the last ticker you have and trying to stiffle giggles. It looks like the baby is ready to float right up out of the mom's stomach. If only it was that easy lol

runnergrl:Hey there. Sorry to hear about your poor furbaby, even though it was in the past. I have been very careful in putting my cat out now. The stray dog doesn't come around near as often. It knows it messed up and stays away from me and a big stick I carry now. 

Oh and I read elsewhere you were getting ready to start your job soon next month!! It's so awesome you got a job so soon. Houston truly is a Job Mecca!! 

Sweetz33: Glad you are ok. Please do rest!!! I am just mad to hear about your health care situation. Why are people who are paid so much so dumb?

Starry Night: I am sorry to hear about the stomach bug. YUCk! That seems to be striking so many people!! Dealing with Aunt flow with that is not pleasant I bet. Hope you have someone taking care of you!!!


ESwemba84: Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping that wicked witch stays away!!!

nevergivingup: Hello hello!! 

AFM: I have had the worst stiff neck these last few days. It's killing me!! Between massages and applying heat to my neck, I feel some relief but not for long. I am moving around more in my sleep and losing contact with the softness of my pillow, probably from the vivid dreams I am starting to have. Last night I dreamed Judge Alex was my history teacher and I was late to his class to take a test, but it was not a regular test. It was a silly test where we had to trace our way out of a maze and answer riddles, among other things. The test had nothing to do with history lol. On one page of the test, I had to draw a line between objects that complemented one another and when I drew the line the objects moved on the paper. It was weird. Whoever got the most correct answers was supposed to win $1,000 lol. 

As for my symptpoms, I still have not experienced morning sickness but I am still eating a lot. I have been craving a lot of fruit, watermelon in particular. The baby doesn't want anything coming out. It seems to only want food to go in and stay there. I wake up in the middle of the night now to pee when before I was staying asleep. Besides that, I am just exhausted by around 9pm. That's it.


----------



## bamagurl

Hehe I just looked at it and you are right! It does look like the baby is going to float right on out! I wish it was that easy haha! It would be wonderful! :)


----------



## runnergrl

mamatex- what a great update! LOL! you crack me up.

Big day for me tomorrow, I will be sure to come back and report!


----------



## ESwemba84

BFN this morning, temp drop, but still no AF. I guess I'm in for the period from hell. I seriously have had major AF cramps for 4 days now, running to the bathroom because i feel like im about to start ever 30 minutes. On the bright side, according to FF today is 12 DPO! Which is awesome because my LP has been about 10. I like to see that going up. 

MamaTex: so glad to hear your U/S went well. I think I will be a nervous wreck when I get my first few, because that's how we found out there was no heartbeat - at the NT scan.


----------



## runnergrl

here's my little bean...
https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E036682B-71C4-4300-994F-F24E3E16921B-9204-000006F1BF9EABA9.jpg

everything went well and measured right on at 7 weeks. I ovulated on CD 16, so thought it might be a few days behind, but nope.. right in line with my LMP. HR was 127 and they want to see me back in two weeks for another ultrasound.


----------



## bamagurl

Wonderful pic! So glad to hear everything went well! Can't wait to see another ultrasound pic in 2 weeks!!! :) Congrats again! Wonderful news!


----------



## runnergrl

oh, and just for fun, heres my 7 week bump pic in my "dog tired" pajamas. how appropriate, lol. yes, I already have a bump.. unreal.
https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/A4BD3396-1A3B-43D8-A206-834F9CCE7AB7-9204-000006EF4BD506A8.jpg


----------



## mackjess

I've heard low heart rates mean boy and high means girl. so if that's true tex and runner might be looking at boys.

mine had a hr of 178 so I might be having a girl. did the hr ring true for anyone else?


----------



## nevergivingup

Runnergrl: BEAUTIFUL U/S!!!! O how the time wil past quickly since you're already 7 wks!!! And that bump is sooo cute, looks like your little bean will be making him/herselves known.

AFM: Hosted a New Years Eve Party at my new home and it was so great! Today I'm 31 wks :cloud9: HAPPY NEWS YEARS LADIES!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Mackjess: at the beginning in first trimester my baby boy HB was ranging around 164 and up, but once I got further along it began dropping around 150's and it stayed like that to this day. I do hope ya'll get what y'all been dreaming of....I know I did, Thank God.


----------



## ESwemba84

AF got me.


----------



## HisGrace

ESwemba84 - Sorry about AF :hugs: Today's a fresh start for the year and a new cycle for you. I hope this cycle is it for you! :) 

Runner - Congratulations!!!

Never - Happy Pineapple Day!!! 

Mack - My bubs heartbeat was 146 at 7 weeks and I'm having a boy.

Everyone - Happy New Year!!!


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> here's my little bean...
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E036682B-71C4-4300-994F-F24E3E16921B-9204-000006F1BF9EABA9.jpg
> 
> everything went well and measured right on at 7 weeks. I ovulated on CD 16, so thought it might be a few days behind, but nope.. right in line with my LMP. HR was 127 and they want to see me back in two weeks for another ultrasound.

That is awesome runner!!! Beautiful little bump too!!


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> AF got me.

Sorry!!:hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Aww never I think it is time to see another bump picture!!! :)

Sorry af got you ESwemba

Our little girls heart rate started out at 130 and has been staying around 160's-170's


----------



## Starry Night

Runner - what a great scan and bump! And it definitely looks like a real bump and not those bloat bumps you often see in First Tri.

ESwemba - sorry that AF caught you. Treat yourself today. :hugs:

AFM - My first AF after my m/c is FINALLY over!!! I spotted 3 days before it started and for an extra day afterwards. And my flu seems to be gone. But now DH is sick!!!](*,)](*,)](*,) Long cycles are really going to come in handy now if I have any hope for a BFP this month.


----------



## ESwemba84

Yep, as I suspected this is the AF from hell. Yesterday I was in so much pain all day. Not as crampy this morning, but I just want to crawl under a blanket until its over. 

Hope everyone is enjoying 2013 so far!


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Yep, as I suspected this is the AF from hell. Yesterday I was in so much pain all day. Not as crampy this morning, but I just want to crawl under a blanket until its over.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying 2013 so far!

I wish I could say yes. I tossed and turned all night. I was woken up out of my sleep by the cold and then out of my sleep from a barking dog!! OH!! I finally fell asleep only to dream another crazy dream. My husband wants me to go look at a house but this does not fit into my plans to stay home and relax :haha:


----------



## ESwemba84

My gyn just called with my blood test results, and they are not what I wanted to hear. My estrogen at the beginning of my cycle is low ( which I'm sure means its low throughout the cycle) and my progesterone came back low, at a 9. She said she would like to see it above 15. She also said she's not exactly sure I'm ovulating, and since I've been taking my temps at different times each day (I know, I know) I can't really dispute that. So she went over options with me. I can go ahead and see a fertility specialist if my insurance will cover it, or she said she can put me on birth control for 3 months to try to regulate my cycle and try to get it back to 28 days, and then start me on clomid to get me to ovulate. I don't know what to do.

Honestly I thought I'd be more upset, and don't get me wrong, I'm not happy. But I'm releived to know what the issue is so we can start treating it.


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

Now to read back and see what you have all been up to:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Happy new year everyone, just a flying visit, haven't had chance to read through everything.

Runner what a lovely clear scan, glad it's all going well.

Eswemba84 so sorry to hear that, but like you say at least now you know what your dealing with.

Afm I had a text from one of my best friends yesterday telling me she's pregnant due in June, I'm happy for her obviously but I just want to scream, I want everyone to stop stealing my dream, it should be me!!! I hate that it make me the most selfish person in the world. She was so excited when I told her I was pregnant like ecstatic, and I want to feel the same but I'm really struggling.
When I saw her a few month ago I asked about babies and she said 'if it happens it happens and if it doesn't then it doesn't ' and now I think how dare you treat this so casually, it's ridiculous isn't it, and I'm a total bitch!


----------



## ESwemba84

Pinkcasi said:


> Happy new year everyone, just a flying visit, haven't had chance to read through everything.
> 
> Runner what a lovely clear scan, glad it's all going well.
> 
> Eswemba84 so sorry to hear that, but like you say at least now you know what your dealing with.
> 
> Afm I had a text from one of my best friends yesterday telling me she's pregnant due in June, I'm happy for her obviously but I just want to scream, I want everyone to stop stealing my dream, it should be me!!! I hate that it make me the most selfish person in the world. She was so excited when I told her I was pregnant like ecstatic, and I want to feel the same but I'm really struggling.
> When I saw her a few month ago I asked about babies and she said 'if it happens it happens and if it doesn't then it doesn't ' and now I think how dare you treat this so casually, it's ridiculous isn't it, and I'm a total bitch!

Thank you, and everything you just said describes how I feel on a regular basis. I am not an ice queen, I am happy for others, but I just struggle to express it when that excitement and experience of pregnancy and childbirth and motherhood should have been mine. I get quite jealous, and angry, and now I'm finding myself avoiding any sort of conversation involving pregnancy and babies and happiness. I am also avoiding things like my very good friend's baby shower, because its just too much to handle. Ugh, seriously, I wish everyone would just stop "stealing my dream" and stop getting pregnant until I can figure out what's going on with my own fertility, and when I get to have a healthy full term pregnancy, everyone can unpause and commence getting pregnant. Well, in my perfect world, that's what would happen. 

One day, I'll be the one others are happy and excited for. Until then, all I can do is keep trudging.:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

ESwemba - sorry that you didn't get the greatest news. But as you said, at least you know what you're dealing with now. And the sooner that you get treated, the sooner you can get your sticky bean! I hope the rest of your AF treats you gentler than the beginning did.

I started passing brown gook again. I guess my body is still getting rid of stuff. I have longer cycles for the most part so I'm not really expecting to ovulate again until the 18th. I really hope it clears up by then!


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies, just wanted to say i'm still here praying for all of you! I just haven't felt like posting. I've had a very stressful month and I'm NTNP. I'm praying for all of you prego's that your little ones stick and you have an easy nine months. For the rest of you i'm praying you all get BFP's soon!

Where did you all go? Nobody has posted for a couple days.


----------



## Leather3280

Hey runnergrl congrats on your bfp and Bama congrats on having a little girl!


----------



## bamagurl

thanks leather!


----------



## runnergrl

yes, thank you Leather. where have you been? and where is everyone?

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo???



HELLOOOO??


----------



## Starry Night

A stomach virus has hit our house pretty hard though DS seems to have escaped somewhat. He was throwing up a bit the other day but he was just as active and crazy as ever. He sorta barfed as he went along and I was running behind him mopping it up.

DH is still feeling a bit dicey but I think we're able to finally get our TTC journey started. No ov signs yet but I do have longer cycles normally. I'm not expecting to ov until the 18th but I'm keeping my eyes open just in case it comes sooner.


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: Happy New Year!!

ESwemba84: I am sorry you didn't get the best of news, but I hope this is the start of treating the issue!! 

Pinkcasi: I don't think you are selfish or a bitch, given the circumstances. Even if you had not experienced what you experienced, I still think it is a bit much to ask everyone to be as excited about your pregnancy as you may be. I haven't made a big deal about my pregnancy to friends because 1) I now have a better idea of how that comes across to someone who is not forthcoming about previous loss and/or complications and 2) It's really not that big of a deal in the grander scheme of things. A billion smillion women before me have been pregnant. Big whoop!!

Starry Night:Grrr. I really hope things clear up for you soon too!! It sucks what youand ESwemba have to go through just to say that you are back on track...Thinking of you ladies!!

Also hope DS and DH recover!!

Leather3280: Hello!! I was wondering where you had gone. 

runner: How are things? How are you feeling?

meggiemay93:Hello. I hope the stress lessens for you. 2013 seems to be starting off a mixed bag for a lot of people. Wasn't there supposed to be some positive cosmic shift as we transitioned from 2012 to 2013? I can only hope I can tune into this and have a better start to 2013

To everyone else:Hope you are having a good New Year so far!!

AFM:Had to take a small break because I was starting to get really anxious about this pregnancy. The break helped some and I am feeling better. It doesn't feel real to me though and it is so nerve-wracking not knowing what is going on inside. I have become increasingly tired at night and have ended up taking little naps the last two days. I hope to have enough energy tomorrow to wash some clothes and do some more housework. 

I was able to arrange a scan on Monday morning. A friend advised me that I should avoid having too many scans. I have not heard of ultrasounds being dangerous before. Have any of you ladies heard about the risk of too many ultrasounds?

In non baby news, the house I wanted to buy is not an option any longer. The seller called wanting to know when I would have his money and I wasn't going to have it fast enough for him, so I told him to go ahead and start working on the house so he can flip it to whoever. I won't be pressured. This allowed me to find a nice house on a big plot of land to rent at 800 a month. We will have to make some adjustments but I think this will be a good temporary investment. I hope to have the money for a deposit within the next day or two so I can secure this house!! It is 2 bedrooms and is perfect for a growing family and our animals.


----------



## Starry Night

Sometimes a break from all things baby is all you can do in the first trimester. That's how I survived bed rest with my son's pregnancy. I had to lie on the couch all day so I would watch TV and movies and pretend I was your regular, run-of-the-mill invalid and did not let myself think about babies. I would pretend I was not pregnant. Maybe it was immature denial but it was a survival tactic and worked for the most part.

I'm glad you found a good housing situation. I hope it all works out!

AFM - I'm not sure, but I think I saw some brown tinge to my cm this evening and am getting nervous. I'm tired of bothering my doctor continually but I also don't want to let this go on and on if anything else is trapped inside. I'm really hoping it's just my body sorting itself out. My last u/s on December 10th gave me the all clear so I'd like to think that was accurate.


----------



## Sweetz33

*sneaks in side door*

Hi ladies....sorry been MIA. Hope everyone had a good new year!! I will attempt within the next couple days catch up on all the BNB news. :)

Baby Xander is doing well, DH still being great...I'm getting the BH like crazy these days and I seem to have exploded in the mid section. It's all good (or so I am told). I haven't gained much weight (3lbs) but docs are not too concerned. As long as I don't lose weight I am ok. 

Well back to laying down resting or a bath...not sure which. These days that is pretty much all I do...

much love to all!


----------



## Starry Night

Starting to get some ewcm tonight. It's earlier than I'm expecting but for a 28 day cycle it would be right on time. Doing some BD'ing just in case my body feels like giving me a "normal" cycle.


----------



## runnergrl

Starry Night said:


> Starting to get some ewcm tonight. It's earlier than I'm expecting but for a 28 day cycle it would be right on time. Doing some BD'ing just in case my body feels like giving me a "normal" cycle.

Oh!!! Good luck!!


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Starting to get some ewcm tonight. It's earlier than I'm expecting but for a 28 day cycle it would be right on time. Doing some BD'ing just in case my body feels like giving me a "normal" cycle.

:happydance:


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, super sore boobs? Maybe I'm ovulating early....Good thing we started practicing early!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, mowatt!

Now I'm questioning myself. I did get ov signs but they disappeared really quickly. False alarm, maybe?? It is my first full cycle since the m/c and I really don't know how the loss is going to affect my cycles. Each pregnancy has done something different to my body.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, haven't had time to post much school is bk in session and this pregnancy is in full swing now, got a lot on my plate as well as my mind :wacko: 

Sweetz: glad to hear the babe is doing great. And glad to hear you're still doing good within reasoning. You don't have long to go now...I think you'll be seeing your little man before me, right? Lucky you! Are you still working on your nursery too?

Bamagurl : Hello ma'am, is time moving fast enough for you yet? How's your little girl in there?

Hi to all the ladies :hi:

AFM: hope everyone have a great day


----------



## bamagurl

Hey never!!! She is doing good! Moving a whole bunch haha. School starts back for me this week & to be honest I am dreading it! I got spoiled over the break with having nothing to do!!! Hope school goes well for you! At least it will make the pregnancy go along quickly! It seems to be going by fairly quick. I think having a 19 month old helps it go by faster!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I everyone, glad to hear your all well, i've been dwelling a little bit recently about my loss, my baby was due in Febuary and im feeling it a bit, thing is we lost her before i even had a proper due date so it's just going to be a horrible entire month, but i've deceided im going to get a charm for my baby, I got a Links of London charm bracelet for christmas as yet i have no charms so im going to get one next month in Feb to honor our lost angel so that whenever i see it it'll remind me of my little one, i dont know if that's healthy or not but it makes me feel good so i dont care.

Also help me out ladies, on CD 22 i got a positive OPK i think, i've not used them before so im not sure, anyway now it's CD28 and my cervix is still open with Creamy CM i dont know if i've ovulated but isn't it supposed to close after ovulation? 

So much for chilling out and not worring about it this cycle, but the OPK's arrived so i had to try them right, but now i dont know if im in my 2WW or not, i figure just keep BD'ing just in case


----------



## nevergivingup

O Bamagurl, how lucky you are, although I'm sure I couldn't be able to handle a toddler my soon to deliver pregnancy and schooling and o yea....my DH! I def can learn a thing or two from you. I already have hw on the first day and a test next week :wacko: Im sorry your break has come to an end but your rewards will be def worth it....a energetic little girl and a successful career!

Pinkcasi: after my ovulating day my cm stopped....for a while then began again so I bd through if bc I too was confused but I still counted myself as being in my two week wait and at 12dpo I got my BFP. I hope you get yours too. Sorry that this upcoming month isn't as joyous for you but remembering your angel is a good thing, I always remember all 3 of mine, they once were a part of us.

AFM: Hi to all the ladies, Im 32 weeks today and have 8 weeks left til D-day :happydance:


----------



## MamaTex

Mowat: Good luck!! Catch that egg!!

Starry Night: My first cycle after my miscarriage was weird. I bled for 2 or 3 days, stopped, then started bleeding heavy again when normally I would get lighter. I felt like I was shooting in the dark when my husband and I did the deed....

nevergivingup and bamagurl: Hope you gals have a good semester. I remember being in college. I miss college sometimes (not the home work, just the college experience hehe)

bamagurl: Props for dealing with a 19 month old, being pregnant, going to school, and living daily life. You sound like my mom lol. She juggles so much at one time and still finds time to do more!!

Pinkcasi: I like your remembrance idea. My original due dateis coming up in May and I am not sure how I will react. You just don't know until you get there. My husband hasn't brought up the baby we lost since the miscarriage so I don't think he really cares to do anything to mark the due date, so it looks like it will just be me trying to do something to celebrate the due date. I want to treat it like my first baby's birthday, but I am not really sure what I will do. 

I wish I could help you with your OPK question, but I never used OPKs. WHenever my CM got creamy or watery, I took that as a sign that it was a good time to BD, even though I was not sure when I was ovulating. Good luck!!!

AFM: I went in for a reassurance scan yesterday morning at a pregnancy crisis center. I thought I would not be helped at first, but after explaining my situation, they agreed to see me. Baby was there snuggled up in my uterus with a heart beat of 165!! I also found out my due date changed to 8/19/2013, which supports my theory that I ovulated later than thought. Going to try to post my blurry photos in a moment..


----------



## runnergrl

MamaTex said:


> Mowat: Good luck!! Catch that egg!!
> 
> Starry Night: My first cycle after my miscarriage was weird. I bled for 2 or 3 days, stopped, then started bleeding heavy again when normally I would get lighter. I felt like I was shooting in the dark when my husband and I did the deed....
> 
> nevergivingup and bamagurl: Hope you gals have a good semester. I remember being in college. I miss college sometimes (not the home work, just the college experience hehe)
> 
> bamagurl: Props for dealing with a 19 month old, being pregnant, going to school, and living daily life. You sound like my mom lol. She juggles so much at one time and still finds time to do more!!
> 
> Pinkcasi: I like your remembrance idea. My original due dateis coming up in May and I am not sure how I will react. You just don't know until you get there. My husband hasn't brought up the baby we lost since the miscarriage so I don't think he really cares to do anything to mark the due date, so it looks like it will just be me trying to do something to celebrate the due date. I want to treat it like my first baby's birthday, but I am not really sure what I will do.
> 
> I wish I could help you with your OPK question, but I never used OPKs. WHenever my CM got creamy or watery, I took that as a sign that it was a good time to BD, even though I was not sure when I was ovulating. Good luck!!!
> 
> AFM: I went in for a reassurance scan yesterday morning at a pregnancy crisis center. I thought I would not be helped at first, but after explaining my situation, they agreed to see me. Baby was there snuggled up in my uterus with a heart beat of 165!! I also found out my due date changed to 8/19/2013, which supports my theory that I ovulated later than thought. Going to try to post my blurry photos in a moment..

we have the same due date !!:happydance:


----------



## MamaTex

Ok here are the blurry photos I have. I wish they were a little clearer but you get the idea that there is a baby there lol. The tech pointed out the growing spine to me and I heard the heart beat. 

https://i48.tinypic.com/n4xxlh.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Mama! 165 is such a gorgeous heart beat. You must be absolutely thrilled! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Arr mama happy for you, hope its put your mind at rest a bit and you can chill out and enjoy it.

AFM nothing to report really I still have no idea if I've ov'd or not whether I'm in my 2ww or not according to fertility friend af Is due next wed but my cycles jumped from 23 to 29 to 40 so it's anyone's guess, all I can do I keep 'at it' until af comes, or not.
Oh and I've just figured out how to do the ticker things on your signature so I really want to post so I can see it ha ha 

Hope everyone is doing well, it's been quiet recently everyone must be busy with lives, but no I ah ha


----------



## runnergrl

Just checking in. So glad everything looks so good mamatex! Where is everyone else? It's been quiet in here for a while now. 

My new job is going great, I love my boss and they know I'm pregnant. My son is doing well in his preschool, but after only three days he is already sick- uuugh!! I guess it's just one of those things that happens. It's just not fun:(. I have another ultrasound Friday, so ill report back then. We move into our apartment on Monday.


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, I hope your son feels better soon. How did your ultrasound go?


----------



## bamagurl

Yes runner how did your appt go?

I hope all you ladies are doing well! I know life is busy for all of us! 

With school starting up again it is crazy busy around here with housework, school, my daughter, and being pregnant I am lucky to be functioning still haha! Miss all you ladies & hope that everyone is doing wonderfully!


----------



## runnergrl

appt went well, aside from the fact that i kept having to leave the exam room to go throw up or have diarrhea! gross!! I think I caught a bug that my son brought home from school.. on top of my MS. Its ok though because MY BABY looks perfect! HB of 173! I hope this is my girl!


----------



## mackjess

Yay RUnner!! Sorry you're sick, but that is a great strong HB.


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> appt went well, aside from the fact that i kept having to leave the exam room to go throw up or have diarrhea! gross!! I think I caught a bug that my son brought home from school.. on top of my MS. Its ok though because MY BABY looks perfect! HB of 173! I hope this is my girl!

Yay!! Well, not yay for the sickness and bathroom runs but yay for a strong heart beat!! Sounds like a healthy baby. I hope you get to feeling better. I am doing my best to not go out in the crowds much. I did get awfully bored yesterday so I went to see Gangster Squad with a friend. Oh my goodness. It was so good. I like films that take you back to a time in history. The movie was based on a true story of these undercover police officers that work together to stop mobster Mickey Cohen. Sean Penn was great in the movie and Ryan Gosling. Oh my goodness :blush:

In baby news, I have been plagued with increased cervical mucus. It gets me worried and has me running to the bathroom to check everything is ok. I feel silly every time but I have to check. Other than that, nothing new has cropped up. I am still having very vivid dreams. I want to eat all the time, I am getting up to pee, and am still cramping every now and again. Every now and again I feel a little stabbing pain in my pubic area. It feels like some little pubic demon is stabbing me with a dull pitchfork!!!

I have an appointment in approx 2 weeks and am very excited. I hope to be able to find my baby's heart beat with the Sonoline B doppler I ordered that finally came yesterday. I had no success yesterday but I am still early and I am new to trying to find it, so I am trying not to get too frustrated..

Hope everyone else is doing well..


----------



## garfie

Runner - Excellent heartbeat :happydance: hope you're feeling better soon - little ones catch everything as soon as a new term starts hope he feels better soon - hope you do to:flower:

Mama - :happydance: on your symptoms too - sounds like everything is going along nicely and your pubic demon is growing:haha: lovely pics too :happydance:

To all the other preggo ladies - hope you're all doing swell:winkwink:

Where are the TTC ladies - or am I on my own now:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

O Garfie, you're def not alone. We're all still here....and remember this thread was started for everyone, TTC or not, WTT or Pregnant. We all have something beautiful to bring to this thread and your wonderful personality is something we can't do w/o. 

Bamagurl: I now know how you feel with the school thing...I have no time no more to dwaddle on my boy and Im to busy studyn. Glad you're handling everything.

MamaTex: those prego Symptns sounds wonderful. And I agree I think it's still to early for the sonoline Doppler. I heard they started working around 12 wks maybe. Can't wait to hear ab ur appt.

Lpjkp : 24 wks!!! Time is flying...missing u ma'am!


----------



## Starry Night

Garfie - I am still here. :hugs: I don't know where in my cycle I am so it's tough to give real updates. 

It's my first full cycle since the miscarriage so my body is acting kind of crazy. My next AF is going to be really tough emotionally because it's my first full cycle TTC after a loss and my body is running through all of my preggo symptoms which is fuelling all sorts of hopes. However, I've NEVER gotten a bfp on this short of a cycle. All my bfp cycles have been 40 days or over.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone im still here, glad everyone is doing ok.

I have nothing really to report just wanted to stop by and say hi.

I freaked out the other night like really bad, i went out for a few drinks with a friend and she said lets pop to a friend of hers house she's pregnant so she didn't want to go out to the pub (ive met her once before that's it) so we take a bottle of wine for us. She proceeded to drink wine, and i was biting my lip so bad i thought i cant say anything in her own home but then she started smoking and i'd had a few glasses of wine and i flipped out, there were tears and insults the full shebang. I felt bad the next day, and told my friend to apoligise but im sorry but i think she's bang out of order, i did everything right, no drinking no smoking, took my vitamins everything that your supposed to do i did and i stopped everything i shouldnt' do and I lost my baby and she's smoking and drinking and she has 2 beautiful boys and one on the way, selfish, just plain selfish!
Im botter and twisted and i don't know how not to be.


----------



## lpjkp

Awww Never, thank you :) Reaching 24 weeks was definitely a huge milestone for us, and it felt so special for us...it's something, at one point, that we thought we'd never reach. It would have been our original baby's due date on New Year's Day, which was really upsetting for us to reach, but we were also so thankful that we were blessed again so soon and that it's now just a few months until we hopefully have that little rainbow baby in our arms.

To all the ladies still TTC (Including Garfie): I may not post much, but I regularly check to see how you're all doing...as tiring, stressful and testing as TTC is, you will get there, and I'll continue to root for you all to get that BFP...I think about you all regularly and, after the troubles and stresses I had, it's never too far from my mind what you ladies are going through...you're such strong, amazing women and continue to believe in that xxx

I had a 24-week 4D scan yesterday to see our rainbow baby in detail for the first time, and I thought I'd attach it for you ladies to see...I know it sometimes seems like you'll never get to this point, but I can promise you that I felt the absolute same thinking that first I wouldn't get another BFP and then, after getting that BFP, that something would go wrong again, but here we are! Meet little Jenson Theo xx
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks-4D pic (1).jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 5









24 weeks-4D pic (2).jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

Why hello Jenson - lovely to meet you love from one of your many BNB aunties:kiss:

LP - I keep on plodding on - I don't post much either really as life seems to have gotten in the way a bit:winkwink:

I can't believe you are 24 weeks hun - wow what an achievement - did you know little Jenson you have an awesome mummy!:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

love the pictures of little Jenson! How adorable is he!!! Cannot wait to do our 4d! Should be able to schedule it Friday at my appt. 

Garfie~ prayers & hugs sent your way! TTC is certainly a trying, stressing time & I just know that you will get your rainbow! 

I stalk a lot, but that is just because I want to check in but don't have much to post or much time to post! Life is a bit busy from now until baby comes! You ladies are in my thoughts though constantly!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies...sorry I keep disappearing. I have my 32/33 week appointment on Thursday. I am hoping I put on weight...Last appointment I had LOST 6 lbs. Docs are concerned with preterm simply bc last munchkin came at 34 weeks and already showing "symptoms". FX'd....

I hope everyone is doing great and so very sorry for being MIA...I am very tired and worn out these days. I am ready to have lil man out....

My love to all of you!! :dust: for all those TTC, and best wishes to everyone else!

<3


----------



## bamagurl

Aww sweetz, hope your appt goes well! Try and let us know how it goes! I can understand you being exhausted! Rest up and keep us updated! :)


----------



## babydoodle

Im here and TTC!!!!! Finally TTC after 3 months since my mc....Im on cd2...so just making sure im taking my prenatals at this point and going to a doc appt tomorrow for a check up to review some bloodwork and discuss ttc again...but def trying this month!!!! Super excited about it and so happy for everyone who is pregnant and doing well!!!! Hope to join you soon!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck to you, babydoodle! :dust:

Sweetz - I hope your baby realizes just how nice and comfy home is and stays inside until the proper time. And I hope these final weeks fly by for you.

lp - adorable scan pics! Hello, Jensen!!

Pinkcasi - :hugs: I'm so sorry you had such a hard time. I think you just said what we all would have been thinking. It really is not fair how these things work out sometimes. I hope you can straighten things out but also that you can get your rainbow.

AFM - starting to convince myself that I am pregnant so now have to work on reeling myself in otherwise I'm setting myself up for major disappointment and heartbreak. I've been tricked in the past and I still don't know where in my cycle I am.


----------



## mowat

Hi everybody! Nice to see a few posts today.

I've been feeling really positive this cycle, but then yesterday I started feeling really sick. Still felt bad today---sort of like the flu. For some reason I checked my calendar and realized for the past few months around this time (cd18, 5dpo) I've felt horrible. So I guess my feeling bad isn't really a positive symptom. Oh well, I guess you never know.
Trying to stay positive.


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm still here. TTC and my hormones being out of balance have had me stressed out, so I took a break from BandB. I used the cheapo opks this cycle, and it did turn positive for about 3 days, and my temps went up 2 days ago, so hopefully I ovulated this cycle. I guess we shall see what happens. FF says 3 DPO, so I guess I'm in the 2 week wait.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!!

YAYYY some action is on the board!! A quick pop in bc DH is fussing that I need to be studyn arrgh :dohh:

Lpjkp: What an adorably handsome cute fellow you have!!! And how lucky you are to have gotten a 4D, my DH gave me the be patient lecture...booo. So I'll have to wait to D-day to see him. So I'm sure you and DH went bk and forth ab who Baby Jenson looks like.... And I know exactly how you feel ab the getting to 24 wks and never could've imagined it. I'm the same way til this day, everyday I am so grateful bc of what we went through. CONGRATS LPJKP on your bundle of joy!

Bamagurl: Hello ma'am!! Ooohhh you're getting a 4D too?!! Ooo I hope you share your little princess with us too! I totally understand your busy schedule!

Garfie: O how I just <3 you, your great personality and uplifting spirit brings warmth to my heart that life still does go on after you hit a wall. Garfie my Fingers are always and have always been crossed for you!! How your son doing?

Sweetz: Yayyyy Sweetz is bk!!! Def missed you ma'am!!! Sorry to hear ab the weight loss but I have everything crossed that he's ok in there he just wants to come a bit early if he decides to. I hope you're taking it easy and not putting to much strain on yourself. Hope your appt. goes well that's coming up and hope you feel better soon.

Mowat: hey don't feel bad, those bad feelings may be a beginning to something great...FX for you that good news will be coming soon!

Starry night: I think not knowing where you are really should help you relax so you don't have to much pressure on specific dates. The great thing ab that is you could possibly be pregnant any day and not know it bc of you not knowing the exact dates, or rather that's how I try to pull the positive out of it. 

Babydoodle: sorry to hear an your loss. But yayyyy for TTC again, starting fresh!! I love that positivity, we def need more of that on here!! I'm sure you will get that BFP with that awesome attitude you have!!! GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST Thrown your way!!

Pinkcasi: Hope you find happiness soon. We've all been where you're at.

Hi to HisGrace, I miss you!!

BayBeeEm: I'm going to inbox you soon, I haven't forgotten ab cha!!

Stork: Hope you're relaxing, bc we're def missing ya!

Lisalee; I'm going to inbox you soon as well!

Mackjess: Where have you ran off too?? Hope to hear from you soon

Hi to all the ladies that's MIA :hi: I know life is busy for a lot of us.

AFM: Im officially 33 wks today! Wohoo!! We have 7 more weeks until his arrival, it just seems so surreal and yet I'm soooo grateful bc God has blessed me and DH again. Have a Great Day ladies!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Woke up and my preggo signs have vanished. I kinda expected them to but it's still disappointing as they built to the point where I felt convinced. I was really hoping it would be my turn to catch straight away. All my friends talk about how they catch instantly or even while using prevention, how they didn't want to be pregnant, etc. For once, I think a girl who is actually TTC should be able to catch first try.

I mean, I know I'm not out yet. It's possible I was getting really intense ov signs and now they stopped because I have ovulated and am now just in my tww. I remember that happened shortly after DS was born.

I am still going to test next Tuesday like I had originally planned. We'll see what happens.


----------



## meggiemay93

Hi ladies sorry been MIA. I've still been on here praying for all of you just not posting. I've been having a hard time because it's been a year now and haven't gotten pregnant. So I've been thinking that since i got pregnant in the first month of trying then miscarried and now its been a year that I just won't be able to get pregnant again. So I did so google searches and found some success stories after a year of trying and I'm ready to get back to trying again. 

Once AF comes I'm going to start consistently temping and I just started doing pilates today. I'm not overweight, but there are studies that show women who do about 5 hours of moderate exercise a week have a little bit better of a chance to get pregnant. But vigorous exercise can give you a little less of a chance of getting pregnant. I know nothing happens by chance and it's all in God's control but every little bit helps right?


----------



## Pinkcasi

AF came this morning :( Im really starting to feel really disheartened, I dont know how you managed to get to a year meggiemay, for me it's been 5 months and i just want to scream!
I've been going at it this month and nothing, my OH keeps saying dont stress about it and i just want to slap his face every time he does, I fell pregnant the 2nd month off the pill and i know i was really lucky but now people say Oh it happend once it'll happen again but what if it doesn't, what if that was my one chance, im 34 for gods sakes im not getting any younger, i know what my percentages are im not fooling myself, but my OH already has a child with someone else so he's alright, it's me there's something wrong with me, but the Dr's in UK wont do anything until we've been trying for year so i just have to wait it out.
I just want to cry.


----------



## Carybear

Hi Pink... I completely understand. I've been trying for over two years and the one BFP ended in a chemical. Seems like nothing changes...

Just keep believing and don't give up. I had a pity party last night and ended up going to bed at 6:30. Didn't help too much since I've now been awake since 1:30.

I guess we have two choices. We can either give up and feel miserable or let our hope be renewed and know that God has good plans for us.

I'm praying that this next month is your month! That you not only get a BFP but its a sticky bean too


----------



## Pinkcasi

Carybear said:


> Hi Pink... I completely understand. I've been trying for over two years and the one BFP ended in a chemical. Seems like nothing changes...
> 
> Just keep believing and don't give up. I had a pity party last night and ended up going to bed at 6:30. Didn't help too much since I've now been awake since 1:30.
> 
> I guess we have two choices. We can either give up and feel miserable or let our hope be renewed and know that God has good plans for us.
> 
> I'm praying that this next month is your month! That you not only get a BFP but its a sticky bean too


Thanks i know youre right and every month i say to my OH, well i dont want kids anyway, or lets just give up, blah blah but one om over the kick in the guts of AF coming again, i think ok lets get back on it, Im really mean to my OH as well because he has a son already he's 12 and he's a lovely lad but my OH doesn't get to see him much because of the job he has (hes a chef so does evenings and weekends) i say to my OH, 'well your ok aren't you you already have a son so if we cant have kids it doesn't matter to you'
I know it's cruel but i just get so upset, and he doesn't understand, you know that feeling you get when you find out your pregnant with your first child, it's like every birthday and xmas in that one moment you see that positive test, and knowing that i will never get that again, i will never be pregnant with my first baby again, the next time i get a + test (if ever) all i will feel is fear and anxiety, nobody seems to understand that.


----------



## bamagurl

That is completely understandable. I think we all have felt/feel that way. The innocence of first pregnancy joys is ripped away after a loss. For me it was I had a daughter then experienced a loss and this may sound witchy but I thought I already have a daughter that means nothing can go wrong...boy was I fooled! We lost our second baby at 12 weeks. Now no matter how many pregnancies there are afterwards the innocence and happiness of a bfp will be replaced with fear and worry. I am so sorry you are going through this and I pray & hope you both get your bfp soon!


----------



## mackjess

hi never, still lurking just posting a bit less. I was so low energy for most of December that I'm working longer hours to get caught up! luckily my boss has been very patient. 

pink, you are so right about the innocence thing. I'd give anything to go back to being naive and enjoy this pregnancy. It'sworth all of the torture and stress. And it will happen for you. sorry they don't check for things till after a year of trying. I hope it doesn't take that long hun. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Garfie: You're not alone. We are with you here!!

mowhat: Hope you get to feeling better!So many people are coming down with the worst stomach blugs and colds this month!! Goodness

ESwemba84: Good luck!!

nevergivingup: 33 weeks!! Wow!! It has been wonderful to follow you on your baby journey. You are always so positive and encouraging. Now it is almost time to cross the finish line!! 

Starry Night: You're not out until you're out. There is still hope!! I hope it will be your turn soon!!! 

Sweetz33: Thinking of you and hoping for the best!!

meggiemay93: That wait is excruciating.It seems like you are always waiting on something. Waiting for a good time to DTD. Waiting to test. Waiting on your next appointment once you do get that BFP. GRRR!! I do agree that any little bit that you can do helps and exercising does your body good, whether or not you want to get pregnant. I can't wait for summer to come around so I can do something low impact like moving around in a pool. I admire any woman who goes all out doing stuff like pilates and gets in the gym. I am not that motivated, which is why I am overweight!! 

Pinkcasi: Oh please don't cry!! I know how it is to try month after month. With my first pregnancy it took 6 months!! I thought that since everyone seemed to get pregnant at the drop of a hat, I should too!! Nope.....

It does get you down but just know that it will be your turn one day and when that day comes, please feel free to shout it from the roof tops. It just sucks that some women have to wait longer than others, when they want it so much more!!!! I was mad at my cousin for the longest time because she got pregnant without even trying and has gone on to have her second baby with no problems. To someone like her, having a baby is just something to accidentally do I guess...

And you won't ever be pregnant with your first baby and a subsequent pregnancy isn't as innocent as one where you have no idea about what to worry about, but I find that being pregnant after a loss gives you a deeper appreciation for life in general. It makes every bit of good news so much more special!!!

mackjess: Awesome that you have an understanding boss. Glad to see you!!

AFM: Yesterday I had to pick up cat crap. After the mauling of my one cat I have been keeping my other cat inside more. Well, it has been rainy and cold and the cat has not wanted to go outside to use the bathroom I guess so for the last few days it has been using the restroom inside. I found it yesterday morning. I started to clean but then got concerned I would expose myself to toxoplasmosis. I then phoned my OB and they told me to come in. I ended up not being able to get my blood drawn (too dehydrated) but discovered my blood pressure was too high so I am making changes to ensure it does not stay elevated!! The good thing about yesterday was I got to see the baby which seems to be doing fine. He or she was chilling on its back with a heart beat of 174!! So unreal!! I really did not think I would get this far. I know that is bad, but every appointment has been a shock for me. I am starting to find it hard to stay in my jeans. They get uncomfortable at times and I have to unbutton them. Unfortunately, I was fat before pregnancy and still look...fat lol. Oh well. I hope all of you ladies are doing ok. 

To those TTC, hang in there. I haven't forgotten about you ladies and wish every day that you join the ranks of the with-child sooner than later!! To the pregnant ladies hope everything is progressing. They seem to be :)


----------



## runnergrl

bamagurl said:


> That is completely understandable. I think we all have felt/feel that way. The innocence of first pregnancy joys is ripped away after a loss. For me it was I had a daughter then experienced a loss and this may sound witchy but I thought I already have a daughter that means nothing can go wrong...boy was I fooled! We lost our second baby at 12 weeks. Now no matter how many pregnancies there are afterwards the innocence and happiness of a bfp will be replaced with fear and worry. I am so sorry you are going through this and I pray & hope you both get your bfp soon!

Wow, our stories are so similar! I have a son, and suffered my loss after him at 12 weeks as well. I too, foolishly thought that nothing could go wrong. I have already had a baby, fell pregnant first month trying for the second, I was 31, and in good health. Even after my OB couldnt find the HB at 6 weeks and my progesterone came back super low and I was put on suppliments, I STILL thought nothing was wrong. Seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks was probably the worst thing for me because that was my "reassurance." Making my loss at 12 weeks leaving me shocked and dumbfounded, not to mention devastated. 

I completely understand everyone's pregnancy after a loss whether its your first or 5th being jaded. It is hard to get excited when you have lost a child. The worry and fear and just anxiety associated with it is almost too much to bear. I am so very happy I am pregnant and that everything looks good so far, but I am still so worried that something may go wrong. And I am not OK with just having my son. I am SO HAPPY I have him, please dont take that the wrong way, but I want another child. I wanted the baby I lost and I want this baby I am carrying now. So much that it hurts sometimes. 

sorry for going off on that tangent. Felt good to get that off my chest though:)


----------



## mowat

I know what you guys mean about losing that innocence. I had a very easy time getting pregnant with my son (the first try) and when we decided we wanted to try for #2 I got pregnant the first try again. Unfortunately that ended in miscarriage. We haven't been trying that long again, but every time my AF arrives I can't help but wonder what's wrong. I know I shouldn't expect to get pregnant immediately, but I have before so it's very disheartening. Every time I see a pregnant person I can't help but think they don't know how lucky they are.

I'm still in the 2ww this month. Had horrible headache and sore stomach around 5-6dpo. Finally has gone away. Was starting to think I was out this month, but when I cried at work this morning I started getting hope back! Let me explain... I work at a hospital and I was putting away ER sheets from yesterday. We have sexual assault cases everyday, and I've gotten used to seeing that, but this was a young child. I just saw the diagnosis, the age, and I lost it. My coworker saw me and asked what was wrong. I just said "you don't want to know, don't look at the sheet". Hormones I guess.


----------



## ESwemba84

Runner, I was 12 weeks when I had my MC after seeing the HB at 8 weeks. Being my first pregnancy I thought once you see the HB everything will go perfectly from there. I thought maybe I did something wrong to make the HB stop. 

Pink, it's been 8 months and I still haven't gotten pregnant yet. My hormones are still imbalanced, and I get angry every time AF comes, and then I turn it into I'm never going to get pregnant. Which I know is probably not the case, but it just feels like it'll never happen.

AFM, 5 DPO today. Nothing new, except I'm taking my temp at the same time everyday, which is giving me more stable temps. I think I can actually see my low progesterone, as my temp only rises about .5-.6 degrees. Or, I could be totally wrong and that temp raise is perfectly normal. Ugh, I just don't know. When TTC the spectrum of "normal" is so wide. Anyway, got my fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## Pinkcasi

It's just not fair god damn! it sucks it all sucks, everything work, life, babies it sucks! I just feel like im doing something wrong and i dont know what it is, I cant manage to do what millions of teenagers do by accident every day, I cant do for my partner what his ex managed to do accidently while on the pill! what does that say about me?!
Im ranting and im sorry but im so emotional at the moment, cant stop bursting into tears, I feel like it's getting worse not better with every passing day my mental state is unraveling, i held it together after the miscarriage but i honestly feel lim losing my mind.

I try to be positive each month, 'this'll be the month' and every month AF comes and it's like being kicked in the stomach, why do we do it to ourselves, im so angry, and upset i just want to throw something!


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> It's just not fair god damn! it sucks it all sucks, everything work, life, babies it sucks! I just feel like im doing something wrong and i dont know what it is, I cant manage to do what millions of teenagers do by accident every day, I cant do for my partner what his ex managed to do accidently while on the pill! what does that say about me?!
> Im ranting and im sorry but im so emotional at the moment, cant stop bursting into tears, I feel like it's getting worse not better with every passing day my mental state is unraveling, i held it together after the miscarriage but i honestly feel lim losing my mind.
> 
> I try to be positive each month, 'this'll be the month' and every month AF comes and it's like being kicked in the stomach, why do we do it to ourselves, im so angry, and upset i just want to throw something!

Don't be sorry. The worst thing you can do is compare yourself to other women. It is messed up how easily the least responsible people get pregnant without difficulty and women who imo are so much more deserving have to experience complications. I am not of the belief that one should remain positive at all times. That is not realistic and can be counterproductive. Your emotions are valid, even if they do consist of anger. The thing to do is to direct that anger towards something productive. Turn it into a brisk jog. Turn it into motivation to get something done at work. Turn it into a pampering session. You won't always be successful and sometimes you will get very down, but making an effort can make all the difference. It''s just not good to get consumed by anger. Ask me how I know :wacko:

I still get mad and upset when I see other pregnant women in public. I don't know their histories but when I see them trotting around 3+ kids I just seethe!! I wonder how it is that they can pop out 3 or more and I am hanging on to the hope that I can keep one!! Why, when pregnant, would I feel this way? Haven't I arrived at where I want to be? My answer is no!! I am further along but I am not where I want to be. I want that baby in my arms and I am so scared, like runner, that even though things are going ok now, I won't make it past 12 weeks or I will get so far only to lose that baby.

Sorry for writing so much. I just really relate to how you feel. I know I sound so incredibly silly being pregnant and saying what I am saying, but please believe me when I say I have been where you are mentally and am actually still there!! People want me to be more excited and happy than I am. I feel glimmers of excitement, but I won't allow myself to feel it full force. Defense mechanism I guess...


----------



## runnergrl

MamaTex said:


> I just really relate to how you feel. I know I sound so incredibly silly being pregnant and saying what I am saying, but please believe me when I say I have been where you are mentally and am actually still there!! People want me to be more excited and happy than I am. I feel glimmers of excitement, but I won't allow myself to feel it full force. Defense mechanism I guess...

EXACTLY!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Sooooo.....wellll.....ummmm...... on my way to celebration hospital to get medication to stop labor.... that's right folks, I'm already dialating. 33 weeks on Saturday....*sigh* they will be doing an ultrasound and checking EVERYTHING and doing all they can to stop labor for at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## bamagurl

Aww sweetz! Sending prayers & hugs your way! Baby Zander just wants to meet his mommy on his own time! Let us know how the ultrasound and everything goes! Did they say how much you were dilated?


----------



## Sweetz33

Only 1cm but since 2nd baby came at 34 weeks they aren't risking anything


----------



## bamagurl

That is completely understandable! Keep us updated


----------



## Sweetz33

Ouch! I just got a steroid shot in my butt


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz I'm praying the doctors are able to keep him in for awhile longer and that you don't have a hassle with all the doctors!

Pinkcasi It is very hard going every month and being hopeful just to be crushed by AF. Sometimes you just have to cry or get mad. Some women find it helpful to write a journal or take a walk. 

AFM Af showed up yesterday, but that's ok since I wasn't really trying this last month. This month i'm still going to try not to get my hopes up and to mostly focus on my overall health. And i'm trying to get a job at a post office. It'll be my first job ever!


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> Sooooo.....wellll.....ummmm...... on my way to celebration hospital to get medication to stop labor.... that's right folks, I'm already dialating. 33 weeks on Saturday....*sigh* they will be doing an ultrasound and checking EVERYTHING and doing all they can to stop labor for at least 2 more weeks.

Keeping you in my thoughts !!:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

sweetz, praying for you and your lo. so glad your docs are monitoring you so closely. I'm sure with you getting in the hosp so soon they can keep him in there long enough.

meggie, congrats on your job hunting. And hopefully you can get in for some tests if you are still ttc when the benefits kick in.

fx for all my ttc ladies. I know it's tough but I know we will keep seeing the bfps rolling in. :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

:hugs:Oh my did i miss a bit...

SWEETZZZZ what in the world....happened between yesterday and today:shrug: Baby Zander is def ready to meet his wonderful mommy unfortunately he is a bit to early but i do believe everything will be ok. Glad you made it to the doctors early enough to catch him before he fight his way in the world. KEEP US UPDATED SWEETZ or i will go crazy worrying about you!!!!! O how i wish Stork was here to hear that baby Zander will hopefully be here in 2 more wks, Lord willing. BETHANY (Stork) WHERE ARE YOU HUN, WE MISS YOU!! Sweetz take it easy and KEEP US POSTED!!! 

Sorry to Pinkcasi and meggiemay ab AF showing so of course its only fair for me to think positive and say this is a beginning to a fresh start dont get to down your rainbow baby may just be right there. 

MamaTex: Hi ma'am and thanks for being soo sweet and following my story to know that this journey wasnt easy for any of us and this was def a long journey and im ready to reach the finish line and dont worry you will be 33weeks too in no time, once you hit 13 weeks it tends to fly by at least i think so.

AFM: SWEETZ i cant stop thinkin ab ya now.....i def need to stop complaining about my Constant Braxton Hicks. Back to studyn.......SWEETZ take it easy..but still yet excited to hear and meet baby Zander soon hopefully in 2 wks of course!


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz - oh my! I hope the doctors are able to convince Zander to stay tight for a few more weeks at least! But with all the monitoring you're getting now it seems like he will be in very good hands should he choose to pop out to say 'hi' early. Take care! :hugs:

Pinkcasi - :hugs2::hug::hugs: I agree with MamaTex. You aren't going to feel positive all the time and that's OK. I don't think it's healthy to dwell otherwise you may dig yourself deeper in, but it's important to let off steam and to be angry. It's a natural feeling. 

I really hope you have brighter days soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

*** *UPDATE*****

I'm home and going to bed. 

I'm on strict bedrest, medication daily for next 2 weeks to stop contractions, need to go back to hospital tomorrow for another steroid shot, and back to OB tomorrow bc shadow its still on his heart. They said after 2 weeks can stop meds and if I go into labor it's all good. 

2 MORE WEEKS XANDER-DOO!!!! STAY IN JUST 2 MORE WEEKS BABY!!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

What does a shadow on the heart mean? If you don't want to discuss it that's fine. I just never heard of that. I hope all is well and that Xander is completely healthy.

How strict of bed rest is it? Are you allowed to get up to the bathroom? With my DS I was on moderate bed rest. I could get up to go to the bathroom, pour myself a drink, sit at the computer, etc. Just nothing intense. And I could only take car rides that took me from point A to point B (such as going to the hospital for bi-weekly ultrasounds). It was all very boring but definitely worth it in the end. :thumbup: It's a good time for guilt-free TV watching. 

Take care. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm allowed to go to bathroom, pour a drink, no sitting up or standing longer then 5-10 min if at all possible. No driving period. I can be a passenger obviously, but seat needs to be reclined. It is gunna suck, but I'll do whatever it takes to keep Xander safe <3


----------



## mowat

So great that you're getting great care Sweetz! You can do it!


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY Sweetz, glad to hear everything is calmer now. And forgive me fit calling him Zander.....I def love Xander better!


----------



## runnergrl

Glad you are at home Sweetz! take it easy!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol s' ok never....common mistake :) at docs for follow up.... so so tried :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh and btw.... he is in head down position already weighing in at approximately 4lbs 8oz. Not sure if I already mentioned that. Kinda out of it. Measuring around 34-35 weeks, new EDD 3/2/13..... but docs say I will go into labor possible in 2-3 weeks. DH is tweaking out lol


----------



## ESwemba84

Hope everything goes well, Sweetz.


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz You and Xander are definitely in my prayers!! Take it easy and make sure you listen to the docs! I'll be praying the 2 weeks go by quickly for you. It can't be much fun not being able to do anything especially knowing your baby is almost here!

Hi to everyone else! I hope everyone is having a great week!

AFM DH and I decided that we're gonna wait 1 more year and if I'm not pregnant by then I'll go see a doctor. DH is really praying for me to get pregnant now he's not so excited about maybe having to give a sample. :haha:


----------



## bamagurl

Glad to hear things are back under control sweetz! Ugh I think I did the same thing and said Zander instead of Xander! Sorry sweetz haha can I blame that on baby brain haha


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl..haha I'm blaming it on Baby Brain:flower:

Sweetz: Wowsers....now you're due b4 me...go you!! My little man better keep his butt in there until 03/05/13. 

Meggiemay : Glad to hear ab you and DH on planning if things don't work by then. A lot of people just wait and wait when it can be something so simple maybe nothing. So my FX for ya ma'am that this is your year!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Back home, exhausted yet again. 

Got in argument with dumb ass doctor that I hate (you know the one that tried to give me penicillin even though I'm so allergic to that med it will kill me) bc she said there is no way I should and can be dilated, and my midwife was wrong. Tried to tell the nurses not to give me the 2nd steroid shot. Nurses said we got the orders from a different doc, my normal doc, so take it up with him. Stupid bitch almost put me in tears. I told nurses if she is the on call when I do go in labor to stick a cork in me bc I don't want her near me. 

I'm on medication now to stop contractions AND they are writing a letter for my landlord to let him know it is medically unsafe for me and baby to move ATM and for my safety and baby safety, he needs to give us an extension on our lease WOOHOO lol

Small miracles....with my super ice chip craving (ty anemia) they guy at the local gas station that sells the softer ice let me get a 52oz cup for 27cents and say I can refill it as much as I need to for no charge. YAY!!! Little things please me these days lol


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz - your one doctor sounds horrible! Sounds like she has some chip on her shoulder or something to prove and takes it out on her innocent patients. My friend's paediatrician is like that...it's awful!! And I know it's not always so easy to just switch doctors. Is there a reason you go back and forth between the two doctors? She sounds scary, to be honest.

meggiemay - it must feel kinda good to have a plan of action. I do hope that you don't have to wait a year for your rainbow, though. Hope he or she comes much, much sooner than that!


----------



## nevergivingup

Just popping in to say GM to all the ladies...:flower: hoping everyone have a awesome day!!


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> Back home, exhausted yet again.
> 
> Got in argument with dumb ass doctor that I hate (you know the one that tried to give me penicillin even though I'm so allergic to that med it will kill me) bc she said there is no way I should and can be dilated, and my midwife was wrong. Tried to tell the nurses not to give me the 2nd steroid shot. Nurses said we got the orders from a different doc, my normal doc, so take it up with him. Stupid bitch almost put me in tears. I told nurses if she is the on call when I do go in labor to stick a cork in me bc I don't want her near me.
> 
> I'm on medication now to stop contractions AND they are writing a letter for my landlord to let him know it is medically unsafe for me and baby to move ATM and for my safety and baby safety, he needs to give us an extension on our lease WOOHOO lol
> 
> Small miracles....with my super ice chip craving (ty anemia) they guy at the local gas station that sells the softer ice let me get a 52oz cup for 27cents and say I can refill it as much as I need to for no charge. YAY!!! Little things please me these days lol

Well, at least some things in your life are working out. When all is said and done, I would make sure you leave negative reviews everywhere you can think of about this stupid doctor you have been seeing. It makes me so mad to read that she is being so awful!!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz That doc is horrible! I'll be praying she is not there when Xander does come!! Yay for getting free ice chips though!!!!

AFM I certainly hope this is my year!


----------



## Sweetz33

She was the one oncall at the hospital. Hate her. Slept pain free for the first time in a week. Only downside is this med is giving me a horrible migraine sok I rather a headache over pains so bad I can't move. Hope eveyone is well


----------



## babydoodle

Sweetz33, Good luck with your little one!! How exciting to be so close to meeting him! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that he keeps himself in there a couple more weeks!! 

So, currently on cd 7 and starting to ttc this week, wish me luck i am super excited and hopeful!!! 
Im not doing anything different this time, just making sure to take my prenatals! I cant wait to join everyone who is already pregnant!!! 

Good luck from the bottom of my heart to all of you who are ttc. I do agree that losing a baby creates so many more worries for the future...i am going to try my best to keep calm when i become pregnant again and to just trust God and His will for me. 

I dont want to 'over' try this week because i read that doing so can really affect the sperm count, i did look into the smep plan and it just didnt seem natural to me to obsess over making sure we dtd that much and on those exact days. My cycles have been pretty regular since the loss so i will focus on the days before and on ovulation....and hope for the best!!! I will keep all posted!!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, babydoodle! I agree that you need to use the method that you're most comfortable with.


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey babydoodle! Yep, the SMEP seems a bit much. The month I got pregnant we literally only had sex ONCE, and I guess fate timed that perfectly. Ugh, I just wish it was that easy now. 

Nothing new here. 8 DPO, and I've just been fatigued for the past 3 days. Like, beyond tired, drop everything because I need a nap now kinda tired. But I also know it is unrealistic to read into any symptoms.....I do this every cycle and convince myself I have to be knocked up......and I most certainly am not. 

So, the waiting continues.....


----------



## MamaTex

babydoodle said:


> Sweetz33, Good luck with your little one!! How exciting to be so close to meeting him! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that he keeps himself in there a couple more weeks!!
> 
> So, currently on cd 7 and starting to ttc this week, wish me luck i am super excited and hopeful!!!
> Im not doing anything different this time, just making sure to take my prenatals! I cant wait to join everyone who is already pregnant!!!
> 
> Good luck from the bottom of my heart to all of you who are ttc. I do agree that losing a baby creates so many more worries for the future...i am going to try my best to keep calm when i become pregnant again and to just trust God and His will for me.
> 
> I dont want to 'over' try this week because i read that doing so can really affect the sperm count, i did look into the smep plan and it just didnt seem natural to me to obsess over making sure we dtd that much and on those exact days. My cycles have been pretty regular since the loss so i will focus on the days before and on ovulation....and hope for the best!!! I will keep all posted!!!!!!

Best of luck!! I too looked at the SMEP plan and decided that it wasn't for us. My DH was under enough pressure as it was and I didn't want to add to it.


----------



## MamaTex

Good day ladies!! Hope everyone is doing good. I went out with friends last night to a restaurant/bar that reopened in town. It had more than 60 beers on tap and I couldn't try a one lol. I am not normally a beer drinker but I do like to try different craft brews. I will be going back there with my husband and will live vicariously through him. I did have me a fine hot dog on a pretzel bread bun. This place serves up wild game hot dogs: hot dogs made of boar, elk, venison, lamb, etc!!! It was so nice to get out. I have been staying home a lot more and am starting to get bored. I am tempted to go to a concert or two but am just worried about getting tired by 10pm like a wuss!!! Plus, I always end up by the inconsiderate cigarette smoker who doesn't care about the law passed about not smoking inside clubs and bars within city limits! I do need to get out more though. 

In baby related news, my next big appointment is this coming Wednesday where my husband will join me. I was hoping the doppler I got would give me some peace of mind but it appears I am much too fat to hear the heart beat now. I will have to likely give it another few weeks before I can hear it. I am also a little concerned about what my insurance coverage will and will not cover. I have heard about the materna 21 test and I would like to get that over more invasive testing. I also hear the gender can be found out through the test so I am hoping either my insurance covers it or it isn't too terribly expensive to get if not. First hurdle is making sure the baby is fine and the heart beat is still going!!


----------



## runnergrl

Mmm. Hot dog in a pretzel bun? Sounds fantastic! What is the name of the place? Ill have to check it out. I am a beer drinker and I miss it like crazy! It will be really hard this summer when going out with the hubs and friends to not have an ice cold beer, aaahhhgg! I hear one beer a day is good for breast milk though;). So once the kid gets here-woohoo! :haha:


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> Mmm. Hot dog in a pretzel bun? Sounds fantastic! What is the name of the place? Ill have to check it out. I am a beer drinker and I miss it like crazy! It will be really hard this summer when going out with the hubs and friends to not have an ice cold beer, aaahhhgg! I hear one beer a day is good for breast milk though;). So once the kid gets here-woohoo! :haha:

The place is called Moon Tower Inn. It is at 3004 Canal Street, Houston, TX 77003


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks!!


----------



## Starry Night

Hot dogs and pretzels do not go together. I can't even think about hot dogs right now. :sick: The look, the smell....I can't stand them. Normally I can. I am hoping this aversion is a positive sign. During my first pregnancy I had an abhorence towards hot dogs and that did not go away until 3 months after my m/c.

I am testing tomorrow morning so that should get me out of this limbo either way. I am definitely getting strange signs but it could easily just be out-of-whack hormones as it's my first full cycle after the m/c and my last AF was still filled with gross stuff. I am almost chickening out.


----------



## mowat

Good luck Starry---I'm testing tomorrow too. I'll be about 12dpo I think. I've had another month with horrible headaches, cramps, nausea, and stomach pain. Been exhausted all weekend too. All sound like great symptoms, but I've been having them since my cycles returned after my miscarriage and I haven't gotten anywhere, so I'm not really hopeful.


----------



## Sweetz33

Mmmmmm pretzel dogs are AH MAZE ING!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Just wanted to share a quick note with y'all before I pass out for the night.

At about 3pm today, I was on the phone and felt this excrutiating pain thru my pelvic, back and hip area. Lasted a good two minutes or so. I was on the phone with DH and since I am a stubborn ninja warrior (lol) I pushed thru it and kept talking to DH. lol He was confused as was I, as the meds were supposed to prevent contractions. I blew it off bc I never had another feeling like that. Well, 6 hours later, I look at myself in the mirror and I went WTF?!



Apparently that pain I was feeling was Xander dropping into position. My belly has dropped considerably. I will be surprised if I make it much longer. Little man wants OUT.....NOW!! lol


----------



## jenkb123

Fx'ed for some good news tomorrow morning Starry and Mowat!! I'll be watching for your updates.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks everyone, im feeling a little better this week, just trying to put the negativity aside and get back on the horse so to speak, there's nothing else i can do.

Sweetz: OMG i can't believe it, keep thoses legs crossed for a little longer, I'll be thinking of yoou and hoping you and xander are both well!

Starry and mowat: Good luck for test day, i hope it's good news for you both.

Everyone else, hope your all well.

AFM we had snow here in the Uk, i know some of you might be used to it a bit more but we dont' get snow often so it's exciting, it was so bad i coouldn't drive to work on friday and apparently it's going to snow again tomorrow, it's cold and wet and miserable but i dont mind being forced to stay at home i can think of fun things to do ;-)


----------



## lpjkp

Gosh, sweetz, Xander's been giving his mommy a hard time lately hasn't he?! I hope he stays tucked up for a couple more weeks...just think, in a few weeks time, it'll all be over...he'll be in your arms, and the last 9 months will have been soo worth it!!! I'll keep checking your updates....you're bump looks lovely by the way!!

Never, I think it's about time for another bump photo!!! It's long overdue!!!

Good luck for tomorrow's testers!! I have my fingers crossed for your January BFPs!!! 

About food aversions...I completely went off sausages throughout this pregnancy, and I've only just started to think about eating them again...what is it about sausages?! lol


----------



## runnergrl

jenkb123 said:


> Fx'ed for some good news tomorrow morning Starry and Mowat!! I'll be watching for your updates.

Ok, its tomorrow! :test:

Sweetz- best of luck hon. I hope he stays in long enough to not need any assistance after birth!


----------



## Sweetz33

I agree Never, bump it up lol

Thanks, my bump feels so low now and the pressure is getting to me. Procardia is supposed to help with the contractions (which it is) but pain wise it isn't doing much. Did speak to docs and told them what happened (called on call)/ TG it was my normal doc and not the one I hate haha He said "Oh...umm....ok....you need to watch for labor signs and time the contractions" I just went HUH?! He said that the fact I felt a contraction so hard while ON the meds, and the noticeable belly drop (emailed him the pictures) he said that even on the meds he can come any day now and that he REALLY wants out lol. We are super excited, but also nervous bc he is a wee bit too early. FX'd he stays in until Feb at least!!


----------



## garfie

Have the testers tested yet :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweetz, hoping that baby of yours stays put for a bit longer!

Starry and Mowat, well!?!? Did you test???

Pretzel Hotdogs sound amazing. I wish I lived in Texas, or knew of a place here in Va Beach. 

I'm planning to hold off testing until the 25th. (Yeah right) I've been having promising daily fatigue, and breast tenderness set in last night. Which is also huge because the past few cycles my hormones have been too low to cause tenderness. So either way, it's a positive thing. 

I have 2 guinea pigs that I've had for 2 years now, and yesterday they got in a big fight and one bit the other and drew blood. I had to separate my poor babies indefinitely. It's sad, because one just sits by the cage divider staring at his cagemate, like he misses the other. This whole thing has brought out my maternal side, even if it is just with my piggies, lol.


----------



## runnergrl

come on testers! youre killing us! And good luck Friday (or before:haha:) Eswemba! See, youre a good mommy already:hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night: I love hot dogs, but only when they are beef. It never dawned on me that hot dogs could be made of anything else but beef but apparently they can!!!

Pinkcasi: Hope you are warm and snuggly at home!! I am definitely not used to snow. If it snows here, it only snows little flurries and it quickly melts lol

Sweetz33: Definitely hope little Xander stays put for just a little longer. Maybe he wants to get out early so he can avenge his mom and pee all over that crummy doctor you have been seeing!!! It would be the least she deserves hehehe. FX for you!!

ESwemba84: Oh no about the guinea pigs. Who knew guinea pigs needed time outs!!! 

nevergiving up: I agree with lpjkp!! Time for another bump photo!! 

AFM: The last few days boobs have been more sore. I thought I had escaped this symptom for the most part, as it comes and goes but has not been too terribly bad, but for whatever reason my nipples have been flaring up at night right before I go to sleep!! It is the most inconvenient time!!!

My goal to eat better is going....ok lol. Last night I ate some pizza so this morning I ate a bowl of Apple Cinnamon cheerios to balance things out hehe. Looking forward to my appointment this Wednesday!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Mowat and Starry NIght FX ffor both of you on testing..sending baby dust your way...:dust::dust:

Sweetz: wow your stomach did drop, Xander is def ready to come:happydance: no holding him back much longer. And i know u and DH is over the moon, do yall have everything ready in the nursery or all the things you may need....i know i dont :blush:

Lpjkp: I totally agree its def time for me to update a bump pic.....UNFORTUNATELY....i dont have a whole body size mirror to take a pic of myself, i left it in my old home bc we nailed it to the wall...and i was just to lazy to even try to go get another, whereas i go in Wal mart like every other day and pass by the body mirrors everytime. I will def have to remind myself to get it today when i go pick up my prenatals. your bump is def growing and beautiful, i love seeing the updated pics each week. Also after i read your post ab the saugages i ran in the kitchen and cooked me some...ummm yum with eggs and rolls it was delicious, thanks for that idea bci was going for cereal.

Mamatex: Dont you love the "You cant drink/eat/do this" list once prego:flower:

Babydoodle: I love your posiitvity, its def awesome and def needed here!!! My FX for you ma'am. Just enjoy it!!

Garfie: Hello ma'am, whats going on with ya, any new news:winkwink:

SN: I AM LONGING FOR A MOCHA FRAPPE FROM MCDONALDS!!!!!!! I think i will call and ask my doc can i have at least one!!! Their soooo goood!

Have a Great Day ladies!!


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck at the appt Mamatex! mine is Friday and I get to see baby wiggle again!


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> Good luck at the appt Mamatex! mine is Friday and I get to see baby wiggle again!

:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

Not even close Never lol! Yikes! We have clothes, car seat, stroller and some diapers. No crib yet lol still trying to figure out the house situation as well but seeing as they know what medically is going on they are willing to work with us. 

As for other news..........

MY BUMP BUDDY IS IN LABOR RIGHT NOW! :happydance: Her water broke at 5am teeheee! So excited for her!


----------



## Starry Night

I hope the other testers have brought happier news because I got the starkest-whitest BFN you could imagine. I was mentally preparing myself for this but it still sucks. :cry:

My guess is that I was getting intense ovulation symptoms. The same thing happened the first time I ovulated after my son's birth. Only then, I was happy to not be pregnant because I didn't want to join the "2 under 1" club without it being twins. :wacko:

So, I'm guessing I'm actually just at the start of my tww which means my body appears to be returning to the 40 day cycles I had before my latest BFP. I guess that is just my normal. Good thing we've been keeping up the BD'ing so I should still be "in it" this cycle.

I still plan on testing once a week until AF arrives as I am not confident what my body is doing.


----------



## Starry Night

Still getting sore boobs and funny pulling twinges so could my body suck any more??? I feel like my miscarriage is still hovering around so it can play these cruel jokes on me. I just want to put it behind me and move on with my life!


----------



## Sweetz33

((((Starry)))))


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> I hope the other testers have brought happier news because I got the starkest-whitest BFN you could imagine. I was mentally preparing myself for this but it still sucks. :cry:
> 
> My guess is that I was getting intense ovulation symptoms. The same thing happened the first time I ovulated after my son's birth. Only then, I was happy to not be pregnant because I didn't want to join the "2 under 1" club without it being twins. :wacko:
> 
> So, I'm guessing I'm actually just at the start of my tww which means my body appears to be returning to the 40 day cycles I had before my latest BFP. I guess that is just my normal. Good thing we've been keeping up the BD'ing so I should still be "in it" this cycle.
> 
> I still plan on testing once a week until AF arrives as I am not confident what my body is doing.

:hugs:

You are still in it to win it!! FX for you!


----------



## babydoodle

Im so sorry starry...its hard to have that disappointment over again...good luck for this cycle!! I will keep my FX'd for u!


----------



## babydoodle

Sweets, WOW! Hes not waiting much longer is he??? Bet your getting antsy to meet him!!


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected]! My feelings are unknown atm haha


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz That boy has definitely dropped!!!! Praying for you and that the delivery goes well when you just can't hold him in anymore!

Babydoodle Good Luck!! I'll be praying you get prego this month!

MamaTex Good luck at your appt Wednesday!

Runner Good luck at your appt Friday!

Starry I'm so sorry you got a BFN! Hopefully you just ovulated and you caught the egg! I'm praying this is the case!

Mowat Have you tested yet? We're all dying to hear!

Never PIC PIC PIC!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! So much has happened lately my goodness :) 

Sorry starry that you got a bfn. Hopefully it is just too early to tell! Fx for you still that you may get your bfp! 

Good luck to all you ladies who have an appt this week! So excited for you ladies! 

AFM~ this weekend was horrible! My little girl fell and broke her ankle. She is now in a cast for 6 weeks!!! A long cast for 3 weeks & a short cast for 3 weeks :(


----------



## mowat

I know what you mean about the stark white BFN Starry. Ugh! At least my horrible cramps from yesterday have gone. I feel so "broken". I used to have the most normal body in the world, and now my cycle is so vicious.

Oh well, AF isn't due until Thursday so I guess there's still a chance. When I was pregnant before miscarriage I didn't have any symptoms, so these crazy pains are making me think I'm out.


----------



## Starry Night

Really hope you're still in this cycle, mowat. But I totally understand about not wanting to set yourself up for disappointment either.

If I ovulated this past weekend I should be 11dpo by next Monday so I should get a positive if I am pregnant. One week isn't too long to wait.


----------



## garfie

Never - Where is the pic?:flower:

Sweetz - Oooooh I hope you can hold him for just a few more weeks - have a stern talk:winkwink:

Starry - Sorry about the BFN - I was convinced this last cycle to as I had made it to wait for it 23 days (normally 19 day cycle) but she was just playing tricks and was late:cry: so I shared a bottle of wine and felt a tad better:haha:

Mowat - BIG hugs hun - I understand as do many of these wonderful ladies how you feel:flower:

Baby - Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

Runner - Good luck for your appointment :flower:

Bama - Aw so sorry to hear about your little girl - bless her - have you put up a bump pic recently or is it to soon:winkwink:

AFM - Just getting on with things - go and see the FS today - to probably be told their is nothing wrong except I'm a dinosaur:haha:

Stork - If you're stalking - MISS YOU x

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry and Mowat: sorry you guys got BFNs. I hope sooner than later you both get to see that second line. 

Also, know you are definitely not alone. I completely understand about disappointment and that feeling of being broken. I took a test this morning too (10 DPO) because I hadn't had cramps yet, which usually indicates AF. The freaking test was so white I couldn't even pretend I might have seen a second line. Ugh, I told myself not to be sad as I was unwrapping the test, but in reality this just plain sucks. And as I'm sitting here writing this, I'm starting to feel crampy. I know I'm not technically out yet, but mostly I pretty much am sure of it.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry to all you guys that got a BFN i know it's a kicker, better luck next month fx'd for you!

Good luck to those of you with appointments coming up, it must be truly wonderous to see a little life, just thinking of that joy makes me tear up a little. :cry:

AFM im feeling alright just now, i just told a friend on a scale of 1-10 10 being great today i feel a 6 maybe a 7, so that's pretty good, though it is subject to change, there was more snow overnight and more is predicted for later today so i'll slip to minus 10 if i get stuck in work! but hey, planning on leaving early to prevent that so back up to 7 :happydance:

Im only on CD7 but i started using the OPK's yesterday, figured i would use them for the whole month just so i dont miss anything, this is the 2nd month of using and I dont know if i was doing it right last month (if you can get peeing on a stick wrong):wacko:


----------



## feistymomma

I am in for February. I will be testing around the 10th (fingers crossed).


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Fiesty. :)

Sorry for the BFNs... :(

I am having a weird day. Waiting for call back from midwife. Literally peeing every 10-15 minutes. Not like a little bit either. Had another painful contraction last night. Weird weird dreams last night. Today I am just achy, tired, a bit too gassy, a little nauseous and can't get warm.

Haven't done anything really....*sigh*


----------



## nevergivingup

I Sweetz I hope it gets better. I can imagine that constant peeing...I dread doing it once every 3am getting up to go pee....grrrr. 

AFM: starting to walk around our neighborhood track and 30minutes feels like an hr. O the pain in my legs and the tightening....I stopped a million times hoping someone would pick me up and take me to my car.....no one did...... I was crying inside...just wanted to go home. *Diary of A Lazy Pregnant Lady*


----------



## Sweetz33

right now atm i am having dull constant pain in my lower back


----------



## bamagurl

Garfie here is a pic. I took it last week at 23/24 weeks! I feel like I look huge!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mackjess

Sweetz! Xander is still in, good news! Maybe you are peeing more because he moved down about 2 feet?

Never - I am so sorry dear, but I did giggle a little bit. I could see me taking my ass to walk at a track then hoping for a golf cart to swing by and get me. :haha:

Bama - your bump is cute! I hope mine looks like a baby bump soon. I had a bit of a thickness thru my midsection already, not really a belly and still had a waist, but I am a thicker girl. Now I just look like I have a gut.


----------



## Sweetz33

Cute bump Bama!! <3 it!!

Never, I pray for a golf cart walking to the BATHROOM these days hahaha!!!

Mack - Yeah I think Xander is using my bladder as a trampoline. :wacko:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, finally got my bump picture up @ 34weeks!! 6 more wks to go until I'll meet my little man!! Thanking God every second!!


https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1358898444.jpg


----------



## nevergivingup

Mackjess: haha, and while I was walking it was actually 2 guys who work the track ground riding bk and forth on their golf cart constantly passing me seeing I was exhausted and crawling to my car and did nothing...nothing I tell ya...no one feels sympathy for the pregnant lady anymore :cry: I wish I has an egg or a Rock I would've thrown it at them and looked away!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never love the bump! You're making me look huge lol!

On a side note...pregnancy insomnia sucks. Between the peeing and the pain....RAWR! I'm hungry too dangit lol


----------



## garfie

Loving the BUMP pictures ladies:baby:

Bama - You think that's huge - just you wait lady:winkwink:

Never - Your bump looked like my eldest bump - he was 6lb 1 oz (a month early but I will leave that story for now) but we know yours is a little fighter anyway - 6 weeks to go :happydance:

Sweetz - What did the doc say hun:flower:

Fiesty - Welcome hun :flower:

AFM - Had my FS appointment all tests negative - doc said just extreme bad luck and is confident the next one is a keeper:happydance: he has referred me to Sheffield a centre that is better equipped to deal with recurrent m/c ie they will scan me from 6 weeks on etc, give me prog if needed and generally keep a better eye on me:happydance: now I've just got the hard bit to do get the two pink lines :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

AF is imminent now. Temp dropped down to pre-ovulation and I'm pretty crampy this morning. 

I have an appointment this morning with my gyn to discuss a 3 month regimen of birth control pills to try and regulate my hormones and lengthen my cycle. I really don't know what to do, as I'm afraid it won't work and we will just waste 3 months. But what if they do work? I'm pretty sure I'm going to go ahead and try it. I'm skeptical but have also read online it has helped other women get pregnant afterwards. 

So I'm probably taking a break for 3 months. 

Congrats to all of you preggos in advance on the birth of your babies. It's probably a good thing I'm taking a break, because sometimes its too painful to read about or talk about a healthy pregnancy knowing this is something I lost and will most likely have to work very very hard for. The loss of my baby, although over 8 months ago, is still a very raw subject, and teetering on the edge of infertility just makes me feel defective and broken. 

Have a good day!:flower:


----------



## Pinkcasi

ESwemba84 said:


> AF is imminent now. Temp dropped down to pre-ovulation and I'm pretty crampy this morning.
> 
> I have an appointment this morning with my gyn to discuss a 3 month regimen of birth control pills to try and regulate my hormones and lengthen my cycle. I really don't know what to do, as I'm afraid it won't work and we will just waste 3 months. But what if they do work? I'm pretty sure I'm going to go ahead and try it. I'm skeptical but have also read online it has helped other women get pregnant afterwards.
> 
> So I'm probably taking a break for 3 months.
> 
> Congrats to all of you preggos in advance on the birth of your babies. It's probably a good thing I'm taking a break, because sometimes its too painful to read about or talk about a healthy pregnancy knowing this is something I lost and will most likely have to work very very hard for. The loss of my baby, although over 8 months ago, is still a very raw subject, and teetering on the edge of infertility just makes me feel defective and broken.
> 
> Have a good day!:flower:

So sorry that you have to take a break and that you are struggling just now, i totally understand, it's really hard for me too to be happy for others i find difficult, I am totally happy for all you guys and for my best friend and all the ofther pregnant people i know but it's so hard to deal with all the time, a work colleague brough her little one into work the other week, he was about a month old and i just wanted grab him and run and keep running, when he cried that little tiny baby cry it made my heart hurt.
I get it ESwemba84 i really do but try not to feel defective, your not and you will get there and you will appriciate it so much more, and that baby will be soooo loved, and in years to come you can tell them just how much they were wanted and what you went through to get them, i know it sounds like bullshit now and i struggle to believe it myself sometimes, im less than 4 weeks off my due date, and it breaks my heart every day. :cry:

Maybe a bit of time out to just chill and relax about it all, and to sort out your cycles and make sure you are alright is just what you need.

All the best :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Lol you will get a bump soon! I felt like I was just flabby fatty belly & still do really haha! 

Never~ Cute cute bump! Love it! 

Still hanging in there I see Sweetz! Looks like Xander will be our first baby of the thread :wohoo:

Garfi~ I know! I am scared of what is to come! I will be ginormous! It is already getting somewhat uncomfortable! Not to mention with my dd down with her little cast leg, I am carrying not only my & baby's weight, but her weight also! It gets to be a little much, but the things we do for our little ones :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Just a quick update. I'm being referred to a fertility specialist. My luteal phase seems to be the issue, with it being short, my progesterone is low, and my uterine lining is thinner than ideal. So that's the next step. Not doing birth control yet.

I've also started spotting, so AF is here. :growlmad:


----------



## garfie

ESwemba - Great news about your referral hun even better they haven't just put you straight on BC.

You say your LP is the issue - my LP is short sometimes only 19 day cyles this month I am trying Vit B6, it's supposed to give you more energy so that can't be bad can it :happydance:

Hope you don't have to wait to long:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Just a quick update. I'm being referred to a fertility specialist. My luteal phase seems to be the issue, with it being short, my progesterone is low, and my uterine lining is thinner than ideal. So that's the next step. Not doing birth control yet.
> 
> I've also started spotting, so AF is here. :growlmad:

Sucks that AF is here, but I am glad you being looked after!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! 2013 is your and garfie's year. I can feel it!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

MamaTex said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. I'm being referred to a fertility specialist. My luteal phase seems to be the issue, with it being short, my progesterone is low, and my uterine lining is thinner than ideal. So that's the next step. Not doing birth control yet.
> 
> I've also started spotting, so AF is here. :growlmad:
> 
> Sucks that AF is here, but I am glad you being looked after!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! 2013 is your and garfie's year. I can feel it!!Click to expand...

And me and me!!


----------



## ESwemba84

And Pink's year too! Lol.

Thanks girls, yep AF went from spotting to full blown in like 15 minutes. Doctors appointment scheduled for Feb 4. Super excited. 

I am now starving, so I'm going to go make a sandwich!


----------



## MamaTex

feistymomma: Welcome Feistymomma! Good luck with testing!

bamagurl: You don't look huge at all. You look cute!!

nevergivingup: I applaud you for getting out there at the stage you are at!! I am walking down the long road and back next to our house and I started to feel a little winded at the end lol. I think my body was put into shock as it has not gotten enough exercise lol. 

Pinkcasi: I understand the struggle with feeling happy for others when you yourself are not pregnant. And hearing crying babies was a big trigger for me. The mothers with the newborns always found a way to sit next to me in waiting rooms. I don't know what it was, but of all the space available, they sat next to me. ARGHHH!! In regards to the woman who brought her baby into work, that will NOT be me. I would dislike when people did that -- not because I didn't think their kids weren't cute or anything, but because they would disrupt the entire office and the work flow by bringing in their kids. When a sick kid was brought in, I wanted to scream lol. 

To the other ladies: How have you been?

AFM: My 11 week appointment was quick but went ok. It was nice to have my husband there for once. The baby is doing ok. He or she was just chilling on his or her back. I wanted to see him or her move, but I guess that will come down the line. 

https://i46.tinypic.com/33ll36c.jpg

Baby had a heart beat of 174!! My blood pressure was rather high when they took it in the office. I am going to have to do a lot more to get it down so I don't hurt myself or the baby!!


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. I'm being referred to a fertility specialist. My luteal phase seems to be the issue, with it being short, my progesterone is low, and my uterine lining is thinner than ideal. So that's the next step. Not doing birth control yet.
> 
> I've also started spotting, so AF is here. :growlmad:
> 
> Sucks that AF is here, but I am glad you being looked after!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! 2013 is your and garfie's year. I can feel it!!Click to expand...
> 
> And me and me!!Click to expand...

Sorry!! You too :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

I know what you mean about babies in the office and i agree but i'll probably do it all the same, in fact i'll probably do all the things that annoy me when other people do them, i'll be that really annoying mum that just talks about her kids all the time ha ha, i'll try not to of course and i hope i'll be mindful of other people who might be going through what im going through.

Glad your scan went ok Mama!


----------



## runnergrl

yay mamatex! Thats a high heartbeat, are you thinking girl??


----------



## bamagurl

So glad you had a wonderful appt & got to see baby and hear the heartbeat mamatex!


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> yay mamatex! Thats a high heartbeat, are you thinking girl??

Yes!! I have a feeling this one is destined to be a girl. I really wanted a boy when I started out TTC, but the more I think about it, the more appealing having a girl is.


----------



## meggiemay93

Bama I'm so sorry about your daughters leg! I hope it gets better soon! You have a super cute bump!

Mowat I'm so sorry you got a BFN!

Feisty Welcome and good luck!

Never Cute bump! Yay for only 6 weeks left!!!!! :happydance:

Eswemba I'm so sorry AF got you! I'm happy you got referred! Hopefully they'll be able to help!

MamaTex Yay for the heartbeat and scan going good!!!

AFM AF is finally over!!!


----------



## meggiemay93

Pinkcasi said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. I'm being referred to a fertility specialist. My luteal phase seems to be the issue, with it being short, my progesterone is low, and my uterine lining is thinner than ideal. So that's the next step. Not doing birth control yet.
> 
> I've also started spotting, so AF is here. :growlmad:
> 
> Sucks that AF is here, but I am glad you being looked after!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! 2013 is your and garfie's year. I can feel it!!Click to expand...
> 
> And me and me!!Click to expand...

Me too!!!!


----------



## mowat

Got another BFN this morning, ugh. Expecting AF tomorrow. Was feeling pretty miserable and then yesterday I just got over it. I can wait for next month. But next month will be a BFP!


----------



## MamaTex

Apparently I left too many people out of my post. Everyone who is TTC, 2013 is your year!! Extra :dust::dust: for everyone!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Sweetz, yes ma'am that insomnia is def horrible now....no :sleep: for me these days. And Xander will be the first baby here on the thread..how exciting!!!! ANd i see your BUMP buddy had her little man...how awesome!!

Garfie: Hi and im sooo happy you got referred to a better doctor that can deal more closely to your situation. And i dont know ab you but having bad luck versus something being wrong and cant be able to fix it sounds like good news to me.SOunds like you bfp may just be coming up :dust: and youre not a dinosaur, trust me, where i come from people have babies in their 40's and manuevuer and live life just as i do. youre just alot wiser then some of us is what i call it.

Mowat, sorry ab the bfn, but dont give up ma'am!

eswemba: sorry ab how youre feeling, but trust and believe when i first started this thread everyone of the women pregnant here now had gone through the same emotions and sadness. We comforted each other and rooted each other on, bc we all know how it feels to lose something soo special and want it back but its just isnt as easy for some as it is for others, and we are the women who it wasnt and still isnt easy for, be we still habve some ladies who are still here and still Trying and we're still here rooting for them until their day come. We are rooting for you always as well as the other women in here, we've been there, ive been there 3 times and it never gets easier let alone to hear and see other women and their pregnancies but once you find that peace in your heart and smile at what there is to come for you life hopefully will be more enjoyable and everyday will be a great sunny day even in the rain :rain: FX for you and our TTC ladies :kiss:

Bamagurl: your bump is totally cute and just wait its going to sneak up on you at least mine did.

Meggiemay: Yayy for AF being over!! :dust: bring it on!!

Mamatex: :happydance: for an awesome doc appt. and a Greattt HB..174...GRow BABY GROW...BNB ladies are waiting on ya!!! And i felt the pain today, my body is sore.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - :hugs: Sorry about the bfn. I like your positive attitude for next cycle. It's inspiring. I really hope you get your bfp!!

Mama Tex - sounds like you had a great appointment! :happydance:

meggiemay - glad that AF is over! Now it's time to get busy and make that baby! :winkwink: Good luck!


----------



## mowat

My DH said at dinner, that he thinks I'm pregnant. Hmmm, well maybe he should buy me a different brand of tests! Weird symptoms all day.


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck, Mowat! Some people don't get a + until AF is due or later. :thumbup:

Every CD1 brings on the worst migraine of all time. Like clockwork. In fact, that may be the only predictable aspect of my cycle right now, lol. So it started yesterday and I woke up with it this morning. Ouch.

It was odd that my temp went from 97.0 yesterday to 97.5 today. I'd almost question whether I need to take another test, but AF is definitely here, so it's just a fluke. 

Have an awesome day!


----------



## meggiemay93

Mowat I'm praying your DH is right! If AF doesn't come today I would test again tomorrow.

ESwemba I'm so sorry Af came and is giving you a migraine! Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

quick update bc super busy today....

Docs took me off the procardia due to adverse reaction on my part. I have low blood pressure so it was making things a lot worse for me healthwise, so docs said not worth it. I am 34 weeks on Saturday, but boogerbutt here is measuring 35 + 2. Soooooo....they told me Xander Doo can arrive anytime from now until his *new* EDD of 3/2/13......although they said me giving birth in March is HIGHLY unlikely lol. 

Nested like crazy last night and woke up to a spotless house haha I am praying for 2 big things right now and can use as much as possible. 1st and foremost...Xander Doo is healthy <3 and 2nd, in process of going for a mortgage loan. I don't have BAD credit but little to none established credit. We could really use the loan as it will help us save and we would have the last piece we wanted for our family....our own home. :)

Ok off I goooo!!!!

2013 is the year for all you TTC'n...I just KNOW it!!! <3 you all!!!! Y'all will be the 1st to know when he is on the way. So excited right now, yet freaked at the same time Ahhhhhhh lol


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz Yay for Xander looking good! I'll be praying for him to be healthy when he does show! I'm also praying for you to be able to get your loan! A nice new home would be great for you and :baby:!


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz sending prayers your way for the new home loan & a healthy baby Xander! I can't believe he will be here so soon!!! Yay :wohoo:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yay sweetz hoping for a healthy happy xander for you. :baby: and good luck with the house, it's all coming together girl!

as for me i was over at my sisters and we were talking and i mentioned that i should be 4 weeks off giving birth and she says 'are you not over that yet' im like oh gee thanks sis, am i just supposed to forget my child?! she has a daughter and i said 'remember how you felt when you found out your were pregnant then imagine when your 12 weeks that you lost her and tell me you would be over that in a few months' her response 'well i didn't know i was pregnant until way past 12 weeks', like that makes a difference.
apparently im just supposed to be totally over it now, move on and be 'normal'
Is she right? shouldi stop dwelling on this? should i forget about it and concentrate on other stuff? i just don't know anymore.


----------



## bamagurl

No I think you are completely entitled to still be thinking about it. I would have an 11 week old baby or older if he/she had been born early. It is completely normal to think about how old baby would be and what you would be doing right now with baby. I think it is just super hard for people who have never experienced a loss to understand fully what it is like to have lost a baby.


----------



## Pinkcasi

It just feels like that's what everyone thinks, everyone thinks 'well it wasn't really a baby so just get over it', maybe I should just try and forget it.
I thought that I was doing really well and that it's just because my due date is approaching but now I really don't know. See this is why I don't spend time with my sister she makes me doubt everything about everything, it confuses me!!!


----------



## mackjess

Pink - I only knew for 36 hours that I was pregnant, confirmed at the docs, before my m/c started. You don't get over it, not even when you get pregnant again. But that's OK. I loved my little bean and like to remember. It's probably hard for others that haven't been thru it to understand.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Really, not even when you get pregnant again? That's the only thing that keeps me going, I keep thinking that's the only thing that will make it ok if I get pregnant again.
I was ok with grieving but my sister saying that and how people act just makes me think that I must be the wrong one, thanks guys for validating my grief.


----------



## mackjess

Trust me, I'm over the moon that I'm pg again and it has definitely healed me. I still miss the first angel though, especially at appts. I can't help think how far along that pregnancy would be, what the gender would have been, etc.


----------



## Sweetz33

Mack I do the same. I think "wow...my angel would of been turning 8 months....but instead I am 8 months pregnant" It is a very strange thing to explain to people that have never been through it.


----------



## Starry Night

I definitely haven't forgotten my first angel even though I could not have had DS if I had kept her. This past December marked her 2nd birthday. I also think about his lost twin as DS is a visual reminder of how big he should be. You don't ever forget but the pain does get less and rainbows bring comfort. I feel like my next rainbow will help give me peace about my lost Sweet Pea (my latest angel). You never "get over it". I hate when people say that. grrr......


----------



## meggiemay93

Pink Your sis really does not understand. It's been a year since I lost my little one and it is still tough sometimes. You'll have your good days and your bad days. Someone who has never gone through what we have just won't understand, so don't worry about what other people say. It is normal to still be grieving. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys that really does help, I just worried that i was holding onto it because i like being miserable or something, I think that's what people like my sister think sometimes.
Also last night my OH and i had a talk, i had suggested that everyone including him had just forgotten about it, he said that it's not forgotten and that he thinks about our baby every day and it upsets him but he doesn't like talking about it as he doesn't want to upset me, i said that im upset anyway so we may as well talk about it, I said that it feel like i have no one to talk to about it and that's why i have to talk to people on the internet rather than talking to the one person who went through it with me. Ithink it helped, we had a hug and i had a bit of a cry.
I feel better knowing that he's upset too, is that wrong? i was starting to resent him when i thought that he just didn't care, but now i know he's just trying to protect me i feel a bit guilty, Im constantly reminding him.


----------



## meggiemay93

I know how you feel about thinking your DH had forgotten, when he was just trying to protect you. My DH was the same way I think most guys are. They just don't handle things the same way women do. It's good that you two are starting to communicate more about this. It does take a little of the stress away.


----------



## Pinkcasi

meggiemay93 said:


> I know how you feel about thinking your DH had forgotten, when he was just trying to protect you. My DH was the same way I think most guys are. They just don't handle things the same way women do. It's good that you two are starting to communicate more about this. It does take a little of the stress away.

It really does and i feel really good today, i think i had convinced myself that no one cared not even him and that i was in it all alone with no one to turn to so now i feel like we're in it together a bit more.
And i feel good because my favorite are coming back to the UK after 4 years and my OH says he will take me for my valentines gift (even though it's in April) im super excited but now trying to decide whether to do the Meet and greet with the band (OMG) & early entrance for £160 EACH, the early entrance so you get to hear the soundcheck for £99 each or the normal 'in with the commoners' for £41 each, he says he'll put £150 towards whichever one I want, (he got an unexpected £500 from his last employer, we weren't expecting it it's a bonus, dont get the wrong idea we're far from well off)
but now im thinking can i seriously justify spending all that money on one night out? but how good would it be?!?!?!?

I know this has nothing to do with babies or conceiving but im so torn!


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> Really, not even when you get pregnant again? That's the only thing that keeps me going, I keep thinking that's the only thing that will make it ok if I get pregnant again.
> I was ok with grieving but my sister saying that and how people act just makes me think that I must be the wrong one, thanks guys for validating my grief.

Being pregnant again has helped me feel better, but I can't bring myself to bury my lost little one in my memory. I too think about how far along I would be and what I would be doing. My husband will listen when I talk to him about the miscarriage and the lost child, but he doesn't speak about it himself. He has told me he sees no point in living in the past. It really upset me to hear that. Other folks want me to be happier and excited than I am. They don't understand why I continue to dwell on the baby I lost, but they have not been through what we have been through and so I just chalk it up to them not understanding.


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi, you lucky girl you! How awesome is that to meet your fav band. I wouldn't be able to resist a meet & greet with my fav band but a sound check would do great too...decisions, decisions!!!

My DH falls in the boat of trying to be protective of my feelings. He said I need a shoulder to lean on so he can't be the one crying and having his emotions everywhere but he was sad ab it and wish it could've gone another way but it didn't so we just got to keep praying for our miracle baby....and that's what we did and 2 months later he blessed us yet again.

IBN (In baby news:winkwink: ) DH put the crib up this morning and its in his room. It's all white we're going to paint it brown though bc it was given to us by my Sister N Law. Hopefully I'll buy his dresser next week and his changing table. O went to doc yesterday HB is 151, I audio records it everytime I go and since my DH dosent go with me anymore to the doc bc he works I'll send it to him so he can listen to his son Heart Beating even while miles away.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies hope all is well!!

I was brought to L&D last night bc procardia was not stopping contractions. They said I was not having BH but the real deal. They put me on an IV and gave me terbutaline and vistaril. I am back home and have an appt with my OB on Monday. They are trying all they can to keep Xander in for 2 more weeks. Today I am so out of it. Still have pressure, but contractions have eased. Xander is healthy and has a good heartbeat. Me, I am just worn lol


----------



## runnergrl

Just wanted to share these pics of my rainbow baby with you all:)

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/DB12D237-1AB9-4725-AB4F-8CE0AAFBE0FC-989-00000107FDD5293D.jpg

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/0CD84F29-4EF6-46AF-B532-5E962099C648-989-000001080B04575E.jpg

It was such a relief to see baby up there wiggling all over after I couldn't find the heartbeat last night. And it was really difficult filling out paperwork that included information about my miscarriage. I was asked three times which number pregnancy this was and how many 'living' children I had. I know it's just their job to ask, but that seems so harsh and insensitive. It really made me miss my Ella..


----------



## Starry Night

Hang on, Xander!! It's almost time but you have to stay put just a leetle bit longer. Let your mommy get lots of rest before you arrive! We're all excited to meet you in TWO weeks. 

never - ooh, have fun setting up your nursery! That is such an exciting part of preparing for the baby. It makes it seem so real.

pink - I'm so glad you have that talk with your DH. It really is so important to know that they're on our side.

AFM - I've decided to wait until next Thursday or Friday to take another test. Not really feeling pregnant after all those false signs around ovulation so am afraid I'm out. I know I'm not but it feels that way. Anyways, am in limbo as the hpt is more definitive than any signs or lack thereof.


----------



## Starry Night

Runner - great u/s! So great that little one is OK. And I know what you mean about answering the "number of pregnancies" and "living children" question. Once I do conceive my rainbow it will be my 4th pregnancy but so far I only have 1 living child to go with it. With all the spotting I had with my last pregnancy I kept getting sad looks from the nurses when I had to say "1 living child" after saying "3 pregnancies". :(


----------



## Sweetz33

Love the u/s!


----------



## mowat

Congratulations on the ultrasound Runner! You give me hope!

Well AF arrived today---guess the DH didn't know what he was talking about (he told me I was pregnant)! After all my horrible symptoms this month I was a little worried something would be wrong with the pregnancy if I was pregnant. Still think it is weird that I have all these symptoms, but hopefully this will be my cycle and I'll be symptom free. Going to get some beer and chocolate for this weekend and then move on.

Anyone know how they before they actually ovulate after a positive OPK? Just wondering if we've been missing the egg by only DTD before, and on the day of the positive.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## garfie

BIG :hugs: Mowat - Enjoy your beer and chocolate:flower:

Runner - Gorgeous pics lovely and clear:winkwink:

Starry - Oh my this will be my 6th pregnancy (when it happens :happydance:) 2 living so I understand what you are saying to - never in my wildest dreams did I think I would have 6 pregnancies:wacko:

Pink - I think we all felt the same as you do as TTC is such a roller coaster of emotions especially when you have lost one or more of your babies:cry: I also felt like my hubby was not getting how I was feeling but like yours he said he was trying to be strong for us both - what lovely hubbies we have :winkwink:

Starry - :dust::dust::dust: when you test:hugs:

Sweetz - Glad Xander is staying put - for now:flower:

MamaTex - How are you hun:flower:

Never - How sweet hubby gets to hear his son even if he is miles away:hugs:

Hi to all the other ladies stalking:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - sorry that AF caught you. I'm not sure about OPKs but I do like to BD the day after my estimated fertile window just so I cross all my t's and dot my i's.


----------



## nevergivingup

Runnergurl: Awesome U/S, and your rainbow baby is growing!! Grow baby grow!

Bamagurl: Hi Bama, :hi:

Starrynight: I agree the test will tell us more than the Symptns will and sometimes the test tries to play with our minds bc we just know we have to be prego bc of our Symptns. But all in all I have everything crossed for you ma'am, just don't give up. 

Sweetz: Xander is def wanting to get out!

Garfie: :hugs: Thnks Hun!! You are awesome!

Mowat: Sorry ab AF showing, chocolate was always my AF remedy so enjoy it and know you'll get to start fresh. And I BD everyday/everyother day up to "O" and even the days after up to my BFP, I'm sure I probably BD a bit much but I wasn't going to miss that egg. GL.

I hope it snows Sunday night so school will cancel on Monday :blush:


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork I miss ya lady!!


----------



## nevergivingup

BayBeeEm, HisGrace, Lisalee, I'm def missing you ladies. Hope all is well! Missing all our other ladies who went Mia as well:blush:


----------



## ESwemba84

Runner: oh my, that's a great ultrasound. My heart actually dropped for a second because that's exactly what my ultrasound looked like at 12 weeks when I learned I had lost the baby. (Baby stopped growing @ 10+ weeks) I just remember just staring at the little lifeless gummy bear for what seemed like a lifetime. I actually got a tattoo to honor my loss with that image so I will never forget. 

Mowat.....sorry AF got you! As far as the OPKs go, mine turned + on day 10 and stayed + for 3 days but my temp didn't rise until day 13, putting my estimated ovulation at day 12. But my hormones are imbalanced, so this may have no relevance.:shrug: FF says having sex the day after O is a positive thing, I guess since the egg can be fertilized for 12-24 hours, so if you ovulate in the PM, having sex could still be successful the day after. Hope this helps!

Sweetz, still thinking about you and hoping Xander stays in there just a bit longer. 

AFM, AF is gone. It lasted a total of 48 hours. I'm so happy I have this appointment with the RE a week from Monday. Trying not to stress out over this, but I hate when AF is short and light because it worries me. I just hate not knowing what's going on down there. The good news is that my LH and FSH are normal, so that is comforting.

It snowed here last night, and its rare here, so I'm really enjoying that!

Have a good day!


----------



## ESwemba84

This is my tattoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0372.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! 

ES lovin the tat!

Yes, Xander-Doo does want out but I won't let him hehehe


----------



## MamaTex

nevergivingup: Recording the heart beat for your DH is such a sweet idea. What do you use to record the heart beat? I thought about using my smart phone. The microphone is good enough to pick up music at a concert, so I figure it should be able to pick up the sound of a heart beat!

runner: That is a beautiful ultrasound. I am ready to see my little one moving around. For the last two ultrasounds, it has been rather relaxed lol

Starry Night: FX for next week's testing

mowat: Sorry about AF

garfie: I am doing ok. How are things across the big pond? 

ESwemba84: Yay for snow. Yay for your LJ and FSH normalizing as well. You're on your way!

I have to say I love your tattoo. I have procrastinatd on getting a tattoo. I said all last year I would do it and now I am pregnant. Does anyone know the risks of getting tattooed when pregnant? I have researched some shops and plan to go to a reputable place. Just not sure if it is a good idea or not. I am thinking that perhaps I should wait until after the baby is born. 

Sweetz33: Xander is ready to just kick that door down and come out. Hope he can be a little more patient

Hey to all the other ladies and the lurkers!

AFM: I am so exhausted!! I have been packing stuff up and moving things bit by bit. I have only a few days to move out of our rent house into our new one. My DH works every day of the week except for Wednesday, which happens to be the last day we have in the rent house we are in now. Eek!! I am going to have my dad come help me move some larger items and heavy stuff. In the meantime, I have shuffled back and forth moving small things. It is still tiring. By the time I come home, I definitely do NOT feel like making dinner. Last night, I was very busy and just ate a bowl of cereal then called it a night lol. Luckily, my husband got something to eat before he came home.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say I am heading to the ER. I started spotting this evening. It appears it has tapered off. I know the ER can't do anything for me if the baby is being lost, but I can't wait until Monday to know for sure what is going on. Going to be a long night :/


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg mama I really hope it's just a lil bit of random spotting, that does happen in pregnancy it might not be as bad as you think.

I'll be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## nevergivingup

O my MamaTex, my FX that everything is alright. Lots of women have spotting early on in pregnancy, I did with this one. Stay strong! And keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Mama - Fingers crossed for you hun that your little bean is just getting cosy:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

hope everything is ok tex.


----------



## bamagurl

Hope everything is okay mamatex! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## runnergrl

praying for you mamatex!!!!


----------



## mackjess

I'm having a boy!


----------



## Starry Night

Thinking of you, Mama. I think we all know first-hand that spotting can lead to a sad ending but try to focus on all the happy endings after spotting. My heaviest bleeding (like a period) came with my successful pregnancy. Remember that your baby has been growing well and has had an amazing hb throughout. That is always a good sign. Please keep up updated.

mackjess - aw, congrats! Boys are a lot of fun.


----------



## runnergrl

how on earth do you already know its a boy Mackjess?


----------



## MamaTex

I am sorry I am just now getting around to updating the thread!! I updated in the First Trimester section and then had to go back to sleep. I still feel drained after little sleep last night. Everything turned out to be ok. The ER doctor said that while she did notice some brown discharge, it would be the result of things moving around and pushing out old blood. I was so relieved!!! I tried to stay calm in the ER by making jokes because otherwise I would have been a nervous wreck. I have been taking it easy today and am snacking on an oatmeal raisin cookie as we speak. I think that after the events of last night, I deserve something to make me feel a little better!! Hehehe. I felt bad going out so late after my husband had worked a 12 hour shift, but he kept saying he was more than ok with it. He wasn't so cheerful when he had to get back up for work this morning but an enchilada plate he had for lunch seems to have given him some energy for today..Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> I'm having a boy!

Congrats!!


----------



## Starry Night

What a relief! I wish there was some rule that says those carrying rainbows are not allowed to have any scares or random bleeds. It should all be smooth sailing!


----------



## mackjess

Oh Tex, thank goodness. Glad you got some rest and some goodies!


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex: thats the best news ever!! Yayy for you gurlie, now relax and rest and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Mackjess: Yayyy Welcome to team boy!!! So far everyone is having boys in this thread except Bamagurl.


----------



## bamagurl

MamaTex~ So glad everything is okay! Now you and baby rest up!! :hugs:

MackJess~ Congrats on the baby boy!! :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Mama im so pleased everything's ok.

Congrats Mac!


----------



## runnergrl

Mamatex- soooooooooooooooo glad to hear everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Heya ladies so can you tell me if im being completely unreasonable and out of order. 
So i've mentioned before but you'll prob not remember my OH's cousin is having a baby, as if that's not bad enough as he is only 20 and his girlfriend is 19, it wasn't planned and I am terribly bitter and twisted about it. She's now 21 weeks and they have just found out it's a girl, that's doubly bad as i really wanted a girl, so the name they've picked is Emily Stella.

Stella was our name, now here comes the out of order bit, Stella is his mums name (my OH's aunty) she died when he was young so he's allowed to name his daughter after his mum I know this, except I wanted Stella! i suggested it to my OH because I like the name he agreed to it because it's aunty Stella's name, it was the one name we both liked.

My OH recons we can still have it as his cousin is only having it as a middle name but im just not sure about it anymore.

I can't really get upset about it can I yet I am, it feels like they've just come along and stolen my dream, and they're so young and they dont know what they're doing yet they get it all how is that fair?! im annoyed with myself for being bitter and angry about it when it's family and i should be happy for them. They never knew we wanted the name Stella and i did say to my OH at the time that he would ned to speak to him to ask if it would be ok just in case he wanted it for his child one day in like 10 years time not in 5 minutes time!
Sorry for the long winded post, i cant stop thinking about this.


----------



## runnergrl

Pink- I understand you being upset by this situation. all of it. You have every right to be. not defending them, but they had no idea Stella was your name, and your husband is right, you can totally still use it if you have your girl. I dont hear of anyone using their middle names to go by, so I think it would be fine. Its such a hard thing to go through, losing a baby, trying and not being succesful to have another.. we are all here for you.. but cry and be upset if you need to.. its good for you. :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Mama! I bet that was scary. Glad to hear everything is ok! 

Wow Mackjess, you found out really early. Congrats!

Nothing going on here. I've had some "pelvic discomfort" for the past 2 days after AF ended with some brown spotting, and some erratic temps (I've actually been super good about doing it at the same time each day), so wondering if this cycle will be anovulatory....

My RE appointment can't come fast enough! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Sweetz33

Quick update bc running late lol

I have OB appt today. I'm dialted as of last Thursday 1 1/2cm, cervix is soft. They put me on turbutaline shot. Today I find out if dilated more and if they are going to continue the shots. I hope not bc they hurt and give me bad anxiety. 

Mama glad ur ok

Wow another boy?! Cool lol


----------



## bamagurl

Good luck at your appt Sweetz! Let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## runnergrl

Im hoping to add another girl to the group but wont find out for another 5 weeks!


----------



## bamagurl

Runnergrl~ can't wait until you find out! Another little girl added to the group would be great! Do you have a feeling either way or just really hoping for another girl?


----------



## runnergrl

I have a very strong feeling baby is a girl. I knew my son was a boy and its the same kind of feeling. I will be very surprised if it is a boy, not disappointed, just surprised. Did you have any feeling?


----------



## bamagurl

I did but I thought maybe I was making myself feel that way because I really wanted another girl. I felt like she was a girl but convinced myself probably was a boy because I really wanted my daughter to have a sister even though I would have been just as happy with a little boy!


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY Sweetz on being Dialated (sp?) how awesome and exciting is that!! Ready to meet Baby Xander!

Runnergrl: FX for your little girl!

AFM: Tired :sleep: Braxton Hicks every 5-10 minutes :shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

Same dilation and NO MORE SHOTS :happydance:

Doc said if he comes.....let the boy come! :) Ultrasound set for Wednesday to check size, lungs & heart. Soooooo excited! Doc estimates that he will arrive some time next week possibly. &#9829;


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Lots of good news on this thread:happydance:

Mama - So pleased everything is okay for you - you must be back on :cloud9:

Sweetz - :happydance: not long now if he can just hang in there a tiny bit longer:winkwink:

Never - Good news about Braxton Hicks (your body is behaving exactly as it should) you think this is bad - er wait till nearer the time:winkwink:

Runner - I would also like a little girl - but for me having a sticky bean at the moment will be a huge achievement:haha:

Mackjess - Congrats hun - that was a nice early surprise:hugs:

Eswemba - Your appointment is soon isn't it - still waiting for mine from the recurrent m/c centre:wacko:

Pink - Aw hun - I feel for you I really do, it seems everywhere you go ladies are pregnant and some of them in our opinion don't deserve to be I mean the ladies who are stood outside scanning hospitals smoking grrrrrr that really pisses me off! - How can they be having a good pregnancy and smoking too when I was really careful and lost 3:shrug: Life can seem so unfair at times but trust me when I say it will get easier, you will have your moments (I still do) the other night I said to hubby maybe he should have married a young pup who could give him a child of his own:shrug: Then in the next breath we are planning a holiday which we couldn't go on if we had a baby - did I tell you I have a materninty bikini which I bought last year before :cry: and I am planning on wearing it:haha: so you see things do get better what has helped me is to concentrate on what I have and try and keep myself busy and for a while block all baby related comments on fb etc. Oh my this is turning into an essay - my best friend asked for my help on getting pregnant (as she knew I charted etc) when I was in the middle of the DNC - talk about insensitive but I did I helped her work out dates etc and guess what she is now due in April (and it hurt so bad) as I lost another one since, but now I am able to face her, talk about her pregnancy, even go baby shopping - so in time it will get easier, you never forget and the milestones are the worse but you will get through this and you will emerge a stronger person ready to hold your rainbow baby BIG BIG :hugs:

Bama - How are your symptoms coming along:flower:

AFM - Not sure what is going on thought I have Od - time will tell until then off I go out on my Avon deliveries - Byeeeee


----------



## lpjkp

Oh gosh sweetz,that is so soon!! I bet you are extremely excited though! I still have three months and I can't wait to see my little boy for the first time!!! I'll keep stalking,and I can't wait to se e those first pictures of the first baby of the group!

never, you're next!!! You're getting so close too,I bet you're getting excited! What does third trimester have in store for me? I've got to say,the first two trimesters have been a rough ride for me,so im hoping third takes it easy on me!! Braxton hicks don't sound very nice though!!

Mama, im so glad everything is ok with you and baby...ive been silently stalking,and wanted to give you support,but I've been in hospital myself over the weekend with spotting...unfortunately,some of us do just spot throughout (im one of them!)...luckily everything was ok for me too,I just seem extremely prone to infections during pregnancy and this 5th infection was apparently causing the spotting...as long as little one is ok,I can keep battling through anything!!

Third trimester for me on Saturday...where has the time gone?!x


----------



## Sweetz33

BH are interesting lol. Contractions are just painful rofl! Woke up not feeling that great. Think I finally got that cold everyone has. I have also had a constant cramp in my right leg since yesterday! It won't go away! Waaaaaaa!


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweetz that's awesome the doc gave you the go ahead to meet your little boy! I'm so excited for you! I hope everything goes smoothly when the time comes.

Garfie, I'm super excited for this appointment. I've already accepted I'm going to need help getting thing to work like they are supposed to, and I feel like I'm finally going to be moving forward! Hope your appointment is helpful.

Yesterday I went to the gym. This is huge because I haven't been in 5 months. I have put off going because I have 2 herniated discs in my lumbar, and as a result, pretty bad sciatica, from an injury 5 years ago. But I am ready to make a lifestyle change, and this was the first step. I enjoyed it. And since I quit smoking over a month ago (woohoo it's been a whole month!) exercise doesn't feel like death anymore! I had post gym burn pretty bad last night from overdoing the elliptical, but I'm not at all sore today. So yay I get to workout again today! 

Well, that's weird. I've never been excited about exercise. I loathed it, actually. I think I'm just excited to lose this freaking weight.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## nevergivingup

Gm ladies :hi:

Sweetz: Next week, how anxious we are!!

Garfie, my FX for you ma'am, did you just BD on "O" day did you use anything this time? I dont know how many times i can tell you youre awesome without seeming infactuated with you :blush: Garfie im sure you have some 3rd trimester stories for me on what i can expect next...everyone is telling me i will be 2 wks late or 2 wks early bc this is my first how was your first?


I know myself how painful that is to lose your baby and your friend is still going through with her pregnancy and on top of it shes including you on every detail, every symptn, every hiccup of her pregnancy like she dosent understand that youre going through a loss regardless of how far along you were. I dont think some women understand or rather blind to the fact of how to approach or act or even know how to talk around women who have had a loss but at the same time i had to realize when going through that tough time and time of jealousy how can i ask her to not be happy about her blessing just bc God had other plans for mine. That would def make her pregnancy depressing and stressful every time shes around me and i know if im pregnant i dont wont to have to down play my pregnancy bc its something i really wanted and worked so hard for and when i did got pregnant that same friend who was pregnant and i was jealous of was just as excited for to hear ab my pregnancy and ready to throw my babyshower and everything which kindve makes me feel alittle bad for being jealous but i do agree some women dont understand the mental mind frame we ladies are in after a loss and sometimes they still wont unless they go through it and we def wish that on no one.

LPJKP: What you were in the hospital and just telling us.....you know youre one of my favorites and im constantly thinking ab my girls on here. Im glad it turned out good and that it wasnt anything, those infections are horrible, but their def worth it if babe is ok. Youll be in 3rd tri soon..Yaayyy you are def moving sooo fast(we are thankful for that) Third tri for me has slowed me down a bit. and those Braxton hicks are ok at home but when im in public waddling around they definitely slow me down. And when i have to go to the bathroom and trying to hold it those braxton hicks will come soo strong to where its taking 5 minutes to make one step at least thats how it is for me right now. And its like he's jumpin on my bladder just to do it. An now my back is hurting...Oooo the joys of 3rd trimester LPJKP, its waiting on ya!!


AFM: 35 weeks today, 2 wk away from being considered term :cloud9:


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba84: Good for you...I love the eliptical!! Its the only machine i would get on when excercising!! It def help me drop my weight. Im totally jealous to hear your excitement ab excercising, i use to be excited and ready to hit the gym. Go you, youre def going to get me inspired to jump bk in the gym after D-day just to hear your excitement.


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> Same dilation and NO MORE SHOTS :happydance:
> 
> Doc said if he comes.....let the boy come! :) Ultrasound set for Wednesday to check size, lungs & heart. Soooooo excited! Doc estimates that he will arrive some time next week possibly.

How exciting!!:happydance:

lpjkp: I am glad everything was ok with you too!!:thumbup: For my emergency room trip, I drove all the way to Tomball, Texas to go to an emergency room at the main hospital there!! I didn't want to go anywhere in the city because I didn't want to be there forever!! It was worth the extra gas. Tomball isn't too terribly far from Houston, but I made my husband drive there and back

garfie: Where are you going for holiday? I wish we could plan one but my husband works too much! One day!

Sweetz: Wow, it is almost time!!

To the other ladies: How's it going? What is up with Storked and Leather for that matter?

AFM: I have been monitoring my blood pressure and it is a lot lower than it was last week! It is hovering around 135/90 thank goodness. That is still a little higher than I would like, but at least it is not 160/102 like it was. 

My move to our new rent house is slow going because I am not lifting anything heavy. Tomorrow will be the big big move that my husband will do. I am *NOT* going to be helping with mattresses, ovens, and refrigerators this time around. A friend is supposed to be helping us. Whatever appliances we can't get out of the house will just have to be left here for the next person, but I think we will get all the big items out.


----------



## MamaTex

Happy 35 weeks never!!


----------



## lpjkp

aww never, that doesn't sound very fun at all!!! Let's hope, in 2 weeks time, he'll be ready to come AT FULL-TERM and that you finally get some relief!

I didn't say anything because I was worried at the time...I think women who have had a mc should definitely deserve the smoothest of pregnancies after, and my pregnancy has not been so! They hooked me up to a CTG and he was happily kicking and playing around in there, so I was very relieved! You just don't want to see the spotting all the time, you know? Some women are just prone to it I guess! I can't believe you've only got a couple of weeks left!! Thinking about it, that means I have just over 10 weeks left till full-term...that's a lovely thought!!x


----------



## runnergrl

yes happy 35 weeks never- MamaTex I live close to Tomball, I'm in Spring:)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sweetz: Oh Wowey how exciting Come on Xander lets be 'aveing you!:awww:

Eswemba:Fair play to you i really need to get back to the gym i've not been in ages, im still carrying baby weight, :haha: it's true when i fell pregnant i started eating everything in sight, i lost the babe but not he weight oops, i really need to shake it before i get pregnant again.

Runner: Fx'd for a girl for you, i really want a girl too but i'd be happy with justa baby at the mo. :sadangel:

Garfie: thanks honey, i know im being silly, glad your focusing on othr stuff a holiday is a great idea where you off too? Were going to Scottland for a few days in a couple of weeks, my OH is Scottish so were going to see family and taking my step son on a plane for the first time, it's so exciting!

ipjkp: Glad everything is ok with bub.

Never: Happy 35 weeks, nearly D day for you!!! :dance:

Mama: Make sure you let the men do the heavy lifting and that's good advice for all women not just the pregnant ones :winkwink:

AFM, Im doing alright, feeling a bit anxious today as im meeting some friends tonight and one of them is pregnant, it's the first time i've seen her since she told me she's pregnant, via a generic text on new years day cheers for that, I happy for her but struggling with it all, hopefully i'll be able to put all my jealously and bitterness aside and just be pleased for my friend, fx'd anyway.
Im using OPKs for the 2nd month nothing yet but on CD14 so im hoping for soon Fx'd for this month!


----------



## bamagurl

Glad to hear your doing okay lpjkp! Hopefully you it will be smooth sailing from here on out :)

Never omg it is going by so fast! I cannot believe over 35 weeks already!!! So excited for you! 

Sweetz! I am so stinking happy for you getting to meet Xander soon & a tad jealous ;) 

Garfie~ the symptoms are not really here any more other than a big belly & tired feeling ALL the time lol! I hope you are doing well! Secretly cheering you on from over here :wohoo: :dust: 

Hope you other ladies are doing absolutely wonderful!!! :wave:


----------



## runnergrl

please watch this ladies. i am dying laughing over here..

https://youtu.be/THAaNPIxEek


----------



## mowat

Hey everybody. So exciting to hear how everyone is doing---so much going on!

I'm currently sitting on the couch with a heating pad on my belly and a glass of wine nearby. Went for acupuncture today and he actually did more of a massage---but not pleasant at all! So painful! Better be worth it. He thinks I have some clotting or something... I'm not sure, but he suggested the heat on the belly. As soon as I put it on my belly started gurgling. Hmmm, something going on.

Also decided to start taking baby aspirin. Not sure if I need it or not, but I thought it couldn't hurt. I also read that orgasm is a great way to bring blood to the uterus to repair a thin lining. Hmmm, seems like a good idea! 

Counting down to O next week, and then another dreaded 2ww. Ugh.


----------



## Starry Night

Mowat - I love the idea of orgasm fixing a thin lining. For once the medicine is something enjoyable. Good luck as you chase that egg.

AFM - I plan on testing Thursday. I should be 12 or 13dpo by then so it should be a fairly accurate result. I am feeling really out of it. No real major symptoms and I checked my cp. I normally don't but have been really obsessing. I'm no expert but it seemed low and open. Of course, I am still clinging to that crazy hope that I am pregnant so that tension of hope vs 'reality' is getting me low. I just want to know! I usually like to wait until I'm several days late for AF but this time around I just can't wait. I'm going mad.


----------



## ESwemba84

Dang, there is so much going on here! 

Mama, yeah I wouldn't move anything heavy if I was you either. That's what men are for!

Starry, good luck testing. Sometimes no symptoms are a good sign. I had absolutely nothing before I found out I was pregnant. I wasn't really paying attention to my cycles though, so that could have been it!

Never, wow your little one is almost here! So exciting.

Lpjkp, glad to hear everything is ok.

Mowat, hopefully all that helps! 

If I missed anyone, sorry, and hope you are doing ok.

AFM, just waiting on that OPK to turn +. Still pumped about the gym. I think that as much as I want to be pregnant again like yesterday, I never pictured me knocked up while 80 lbs overweight. I have, for most of my life, been at a normal weight, and the last 2 years I've gained 90 lbs. So, when my husband took a picture of me the other day, I was horrified. Like, I could see "me" underneath, but I don't hardly recognize myself anymore, and that's why I'm ready and willing to put a lot of work into losing weight.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone Glad that you all seem to be doing ok, Starry, FX'd for you!

So I went out last night with a pregnant friend of mine, it was really hard, she's got quite a bump now even though she's only about 16 weeks, we didn't really talk about and i felt bad that i didn't ask about it at all, the one thing she did say about kids waa she complained about xmas saying that her neice and nephew are so materilistic (Urm hello theyre 7 and 2 what do you expect) and i said 'oh well next xmas you'll have a 6 month old baby to enjoy' and she said 'Oh it'll be too young so it wont make a difference' I honestly just wanted to smack her right in the face, how dare she!, she has the best gift she could ever wish for and she doesn't appeiciate it.
She just decided to 'sorta' 'maybe' if it happens it happens' for a baby because she thinks that's what she's supposed to do now she's been married for a few years (im guessing) and she's just falls pregnant at the drop of a hat and everythings fine, now im pleased for her i really am, i wouldn't wish what happened to us on my worst enemy but i just wish it wasn't quite so easy for her, it's not fair! she has no idea!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay Never! 35 weeks! You go girl!


----------



## feistymomma

Ok Question- I O'd early this month, which was on Jan 20th. AF usually doesn't show up until around the 10th through the 12th. So, my question is...when should I test? Should I wait until around the 10th? I am feeling a little crampy, kind of like light period cramps? Is this a bad sign? I am just so nervous?? what do you think??????


----------



## runnergrl

if you did O on the 20th, a test would work today or tomorrow... up to you! Good luck! Ive always gotten my BFP at 10dpo..


----------



## feistymomma

eep! that's scary! Thanks runnergirl! I almost feel like I am not ready to know....


----------



## Starry Night

feisty - it's up to you to decide. I understand both wanting and not wanting to know. Maybe we can be test buddies tomorrow. I'm so chicken but the wait is killing me. 

ESwemba - that's so great about your motivation for weight loss. Keep up the good work!! And I hope you get a positive OPK soon!

pink - maybe your friend was afraid to get too excited about her baby in front of you and that it would make you jealous? I don't think pregnant ladies can win when it comes to girls LTTC or TTCaL. We're always reminded of what we don't have even when they say and do everything 'right'. :( I truly hope your turn comes soon.


----------



## runnergrl

how many dpo are you starry? Good luck to all the testers!! :dust: all around!!


----------



## Starry Night

I will be 12 or 13 dpo when I test. Not exactly sure as I only go by my ov signs. They came on time though so AF *should* be due on Saturday.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Feisty & Starry: so have you tested? and?

Thanks Starry that's what i was worried about that she was walking on eggshells for my benefit, she's allowed to be happy though i am glad she didn't talk about it, i dont know though she's not a very open person so it wouldn't surprise me if she just didn't talk about it all she said was how it'd be too young at xmas and then she complained about money.

To everyone else hope your all well.

according to many different websites I should be fertile today but i've not got a + OPK yet, just trying to DTD regularly just in case, im feeling really positive about this month!
Oh and im having my hair done this afternoon hooray, im going dark again after several months as a blonde, they dont have more fun at all.

Have a good day all.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :hi: 

It's def a lot going on here!!! 

LPJKP: I try to find every milestone, so to make time go faster we're fed counting to 37wks as being complete and then we'll add the 2 more wks lol. Anything to keep time from going to slow. And I totally understand an the bleeding thing, it def takes our mind on an emotional rollercoaster when we see it, I could never get use to it bc we ladies know what's the worst scenario of it but So happy that your little man is snug in there and waiting patiently(dare I say) to meet his mommy n daddy! Happy you're ok!

Fiesty: I always got my BFP @ 12DPO so my FX for you ma'am!

Sweetz: What's going on with Baby Xander, is he just chillin got you sitting on eggshells to surprise you with his lovely arrival!

Pinkcasi: I agree maybe she tried not to talk to much ab it around you at least that's what I usually do with my sister bc she loss 2 babies too and been trying for about 2 years now. But with me doing that its stressing me out to know that she can't be happy for me..I went thru the same thing as her but I just lost 3 instead of 2. But some women I agree will never understand the beauty of their pregnancy/child. I agree with you DTD up to "O", I def did I so didn't want to miss my chance I wanted those little men stocked up for wheni "O" and fresh ones for after "O" just in case! And YAYYY for pampering, we TTCAL ladies deserve it all! Lol at least I think so

Starry- FX & TX for you ma'am!!! 

EsWemba84: I love seeing your motivation ab losing weight. You can and will def do it ESP for your rainbow babies!! Excercise helps with TTC so you're doing a great thing!! After my losses I lost my grip on my weight and my self image and gained a lot of weight to where I'm def overweight now and even though I'm pregnant I still want to be healthy and not overweight. I'm def happy for you eswemba for making a change in your life for the better! 

Mowat: sorry ab that painful acupuncture, hope you feel better today. And FX for ya ma'am! 

Hi to Garfie :hi: 

Bamagurl: when is that next doc appt.?

Mackjess: Hi ma'am has the idea of you're having a boy settled in yet....mine still hasn't :blush:

:Hi: to all the ladies!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Eeekk never!! Well you've officially got only 8 days going by your ticker until you've reached that milestone and you're full term!

Can I just admit I'm ever so slightly envious? I can't wait until he's here though and I'm allowed to get all emotional over cute pictures of your little boy!!x


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ I actually go for a 4d ultrasound next Friday then I have a doctors appt the next week! I am sure it will be uneventful though because I am just meeting with another doctor so they can be familiar with me & the baby in case they are on call when I go into labor. It will probably take all of 5 minutes! I am super excited about the 4d though!!! Hope everything is going well for everyone else! :dust: to those wonderful ladies ttc!


----------



## mackjess

Yay Bama Girl! My 4d isn't until March 7th or something. I can't wait.

Pink - I'm a bit the same way about Xmas this year, and I have a mini-stroke every time I think about how much daycare is going to cost. And I cry if I think about actually handing over my baby at daycare so I'm pretty sure DH is going to have to drop him off at first. I know that WE as in the family will be super excited about baby's first Xmas. But the baby will only be 5 months old so he'll probably be like, ohhh shiny stuff or ohh tissue paper, crinkle crinkle crinkle. 

I wonder too how Xander is treating Sweetz. Hopefully she's somewhat comfy until he arrives.

Never - I love that it's a him now. There was a baby store in my neighborhood that closes today, so I bought the baby bedding this week. We also have the name 99% nailed down. It will either be , Finneus, Finnegan, Finnean. But Finn for short. Finn Patrick Leary. :)

Got my doppler in the mail yesterday. Every time I do something baby related I have like a panic attack. After the gender reveal party Sunday I ended up with a migraine that evening because I always think if I celebrate it too much I'm going to jinx myself and something bad will happen and I stress out. So I was sick of that and ordered the doppler Sunday night as stressing myself into a headache surely isn't good for me or the babe. Got the heartbeat last night, and I feel better about enjoying things since I can still hear that he is doing fine. 

Hope everyone else is doing good. Can't wait to get some new testers and new BFPs on the thread!


----------



## bamagurl

Aww yay! What does the bedding look like? Love the name too! It flows perfectly! Glad you got the doppler to kinda put you at ease some!


----------



## mackjess

I got this 3 piece set at a super good deal--

https://www.serenaandlily.com/Baby/Baby-Boy-Ben


----------



## bamagurl

Love that! Very pretty!!


----------



## runnergrl

that is adorable


----------



## mackjess

Thanks. The room is already a very pale blueish/turquoise color so I kind of settled on this set because it already matches it. Lol.


----------



## Starry Night

:bfn: :growlmad::nope:

AF should be here on Saturday. I know the mantra "you're not out until AF arrives" but at 12dpo hpts are fairly accurate these days and I'm missing out on my classic "big boob" sign so the writing is on the wall for me.

I'm crying a bit today but I find it's not over my bfn. It's for my Sweet Pea. Today is making me miss my baby so much. I shouldn't have to be on this crazy TTC train at all! :cry::cry:


----------



## bamagurl

I am so so sorry starry! :hugs:


----------



## meggiemay93

Sorry I've been MIA

Runner Those pics of your little one are soooooo cute!!!

Mowat I'm so sorry AF got you enjoy your chocolate and beer.

ESwemba I'm so glad your excited about working out!! Hopefully your RE appt on Monday will go well.

MamaTex I'm glad your ER visit ended well and your little one is doing good!

Never Yay for making it to 35 weeks! He'll be here before you know it!!!!

Lpjkp I hope you don't get any more infections! They suck!

Bama So excited for your 4d scan next Friday!!!!!

Starry I'm so sorry you got a BFN! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Sorry about the BFN Starry. Better luck tomorrow! We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey Ladies!!

Sorry I didn't update yesterday. I currently am on antibiotics AGAIN. One of the nurses thought it was a great idea to come into work with the flu and got a bunch of us sick. *ugh* 

Ok update time :)
Xander weighs approx 5lbs. Everything looking good. Couldn't see the heart clearly bc of his ribs. Docs said when he comes, he comes. They will not stop labor. I need to go for stress tests twice a week and get ultrasounds once a week until he is born. Reason being I have been heavily medicated to stop labor and can no longer get the meds. Xander is being a butt so I have my hands full! He has also moved from his head down position as of yesterday. His head is now in my lower left, butt in upper right and he is sucking his toes HAHA I know y'all wanted to see them....so here are the pictures!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: Beautiful U/S!! I'm def am jealous of how many U/S you have gotten!! But I totally enjoy looking at them, they are so beautiful to see your little boy just waiting. Nurses and their nasty germs a cold is def not wanted at the moment! Can't wait to meet baby Xander!!

Starry Night: O my, I am def so sorry that you've gotten a BFN. But I do believe miracles still happen you just have to believe and don't give up evn if this month is not your time you can still fight for next month. I know emotions are down and sometimes it's ok to cry and feel sad but remember don't stay down to long your rainbow baby is waiting for you to grab him/her u just have to fight alittle harder...as most women like us unfortunately have to do. Chin up love, my Fingers are still crossed for ya and all our other ladies here!

LPJKP: You def have the right to be envious but if the shoe was on the other foot I would def be envious of you :winkwink: When is your next milestone bc you r moving rather fast(YAYYY) And maybe it's me but I love to hear ladies Birth stories...bc I'm a bit terrified thinking ab the pain.

Mackjess: Your crib bedding looks awesomely adorable!! I love it!! And you had a gender reveal party how fun is that!! And don't worry ab jinxing anything, you deserve to be happy and excited, many days I wanted to scream it to the world instead I just smiled and giggled to myself bc I couldn't believe God blessed me yet again...

Bamagurl: Every doc appt. is exciting @ least that's what I keep telling myself for those 5 minutes appt. literally 5 minutes!! O my you're so lucky for a 4D pic!!! I hope we gals get to see them. You and Lpjkp are almost 30 wks !!!!! WOWSERS!!! Go you!

I had more to write but my brain just hit overload from studyn so Have a great day or where I'm located a great night ladies.


----------



## lisalee1

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to pop in and say hey to all the "oldies" and newbies. I have been MIA b/c I have a lot going on and couldn't keep up anymore :('
I still won't be able to sign on frequently, but I wanted to let u ladies know I haven't forgotten about you. Feel free to PM me with questions and just to check in. 

Wishing everyone good luck in TTC and upcoming HPTs!

Bama, I see u have a 4D coming up! That will be so cool! You'll love it. 

Never & Sweetz- we're almost there! :) I feel like I've got so much stuff I don't know where to put it all.


----------



## babydoodle

Starry Night said:


> :bfn: :growlmad::nope:
> 
> AF should be here on Saturday. I know the mantra "you're not out until AF arrives" but at 12dpo hpts are fairly accurate these days and I'm missing out on my classic "big boob" sign so the writing is on the wall for me.
> 
> I'm crying a bit today but I find it's not over my bfn. It's for my Sweet Pea. Today is making me miss my baby so much. I shouldn't have to be on this crazy TTC train at all! :cry::cry:

Im so sorry i know that empty feeling all too well and i very much believe you deserve a BFP next cycle!!!


----------



## babydoodle

mackjess-adorable!!!

sweets-oh i love the many pics i wanna do that!!


----------



## Starry Night

Now that I've taken my time to be sad and cry a bit I feel a lot better. I learned the hard way with my first loss that I need to let myself be sad in order to prevent me from dwelling. Tomorrow will be brighter. 

I do plan on testing again on Tuesday if AF doesn't show over the weekend. But now I know for sure not to hold my breath on that one. And I double-checked and it appears I will ovulate next cycle after my parents leave so I don't have to stress about secret sex. lol That actually lifts a rather heavy weight off of me.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Mack: What lovely names, they go so well together.

Starry: im so sorry about your BFN, i know how it feels i think we all do it's hard not to get sucked into believeing that it'll be a BFP, i did it the other month i convinced myself, i just had to be pregnant despite the several BFN, so im trying to just not think about it.

Sweetz: OMG! I seriously thught you were going to say 'sorry i didn't update, i was busy having a baby!! ha ha he's way to confy in there bless him, hope he's not giving you too much grief.

Everyone else sorry i missed ya hope your all well.

I should be OV'ing at some point soon i think, but still no + opk, loads of websites say tomorrow, but FF says wed, so just have to cover all my bases if you know what i mean, i dont temp so i can't be sure.


----------



## runnergrl

Its a milestone day. Today, speaking gestation age, is when I woke up in the middle of the night bleeding, and was rushed to the ER and I lost Ella almost 5 months ago. There have already been tears today and I'm sure there will be more. I miss her terribly. Please don't think I am not thankful and feel so blessed to have this healthy baby growing inside of me, I just had grown to love and want her so much. This and her due date are going to be tough on me. :cry:


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Sweetz, almost baby time!

Starry, so sorry about your BFN. Trust me when i say I know what you're feeling. A BFP almost seems like this imaginary thing that I hear other other women talking about, but that i will never get to see for myself again. And yes, I know that isn't true....I really hope this turns out to be a BFP, but if not, remember your aren't alone in this! 

Sorry for everyone I missed. I'm currently on coffee number 1 and my brain isn't awake yet....

I filled out my paperwork for my RE last night, and I'm just getting super stoked. I can't wait to get down to the root cause of what's going on down there, treat it, and finally have a beautiful baby. I've wanted this for like 3 years, and find myself becoming resentful at those who get pregnant and stay pregnant so easily. However, I am working on that. I'm not as angry anymore, and know that this is my journey and it will take what it takes, and the end result will be amazing! 

Oh, and I have lost almost 8 lbs. I guess my metabolism really responded to being active again, as I'm not really eating any less. :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh runner so sorry it's a sad day, unfortunately we have these milestones that we will always remember and always be sad, but remember just makes us value our rainbow babies all the more.

Es, i know what you meen about being resentful it's really hard not to be, but glad to see your upbeat and positive about things, you'll soon be sorted and having your very own bundle of joy!

Im consiering geting a fertility monitor, anyone have any pearls of wisdom? theyre quite expensive so i dont know whether it's worth it, my friend said she got a cheaper one where you use it for a month then throw it away apparently it helped her to familirise herself with her cycles, I dont know though should i just stick with the OPK's it's only been less than 6 months post MC, help me guys please.


----------



## runnergrl

I have always had success with the clear blue digital ovulation tests. The ones with the smiley face. Yes they are more expensive than the ones with the lines, but there is just something about that smile that did it for me. And they are cheaper than the fertitily monitors and imo, work just as well. Good luck hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

I'll be honest and say i hope i wont need them, i'll see how i go this cycle and maybe for next cycle give it some thought, i just thought the fertility monitor gives you a bigger window doesn't it, low high and peak rather than just one + like im having now, im currently using some cheapy dipsticks from the internet and i've no idea how good or bad they are, i did get 1 + last month so i know they work, but it's cd17 and nothing yet, but last cycle i didn't get that + until cd22, it's all too much for me to cope with why cant it be easy!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Starry, Sorry it's been a rough week. FX for you that if this isn't your month that you snag it in the next cycle.

Runner- I've had a week I could only dream of. I got to find out the gender, I've got the nursery started and we finally agreed on a name after cycling through about 300! But, I've also been incredibly sad along with all the grateful happy feelings. I have passed the milestone of my loss, but every new thing I find out about this LO makes me miss my angel. I don't know if it would have been a girl or boy, how different would it's personality have been, what would we have named it if it was a girl. And the worry, I had weird cramps yesterday and checked the HB twice and ran to the bathroom every 5 minutes to look for spotting. It's just hard to let the luckiness I have sink in. Still can't believe it. PAL is joyous and bittersweet for sure. Hang in there. I know the due date is going to be tough, but you've got your BnB girls.


----------



## runnergrl

mackjess said:


> Starry, Sorry it's been a rough week. FX for you that if this isn't your month that you snag it in the next cycle.
> 
> Runner- I've had a week I could only dream of. I got to find out the gender, I've got the nursery started and we finally agreed on a name after cycling through about 300! But, I've also been incredibly sad along with all the grateful happy feelings. I have passed the milestone of my loss, but every new thing I find out about this LO makes me miss my angel. I don't know if it would have been a girl or boy, how different would it's personality have been, what would we have named it if it was a girl. And the worry, I had weird cramps yesterday and checked the HB twice and ran to the bathroom every 5 minutes to look for spotting. It's just hard to let the luckiness I have sink in. Still can't believe it. PAL is joyous and bittersweet for sure. Hang in there. I know the due date is going to be tough, but you've got your BnB girls.

Thank you so much for understanding. I know you do:)


----------



## Starry Night

Runner - :hugs::hugs: Thinking of you today. Getting pg before the due date is what we all want when we strive for our rainbows but if we do get that then there is that mixed bag of emotions. I was pg with DS over my first baby's due date and the anniversary of the day I lost her. I shed many tears for her even with another baby inside of me. It's tough.

AFM - started to spot today so I'm officially out. The bright side is I started spotting at 10dpo last time and this time I'm 13dpo so it looks like my hormones are finally starting to balance out.


----------



## feistymomma

ok- so I tested tonight with a First Response. I couldn't wait for the morning. I got a super faint, and i mean fain BFP......You canbarely see the second line, but it is there. Every other time there hasnt been a hint of a line...big fat white nothing....this time.....something. I am going to test again in the morning, so I wil update....praying and fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Fiesty - Fingers crossed for you:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## feistymomma

feistymomma said:


> ok- so I tested tonight with a First Response. I couldn't wait for the morning. I got a super faint, and i mean fain BFP......You canbarely see the second line, but it is there. Every other time there hasnt been a hint of a line...big fat white nothing....this time.....something. I am going to test again in the morning, so I wil update....praying and fingers crossed!!!!!!!

just did another test this morning. Same result; a barely there line. I am not sure how to take it. The line is sooooooo faint. So, I am going to wait a few more days and test again. I have benn feeling cramoy for a few days, but no spotting. I am hoping that it is just implantation cramping. My husband says he can tell when I am going to start my period and he doesnt seem to think it is coming anytime soon ( I guess that is his super power:winkwink:) 

I will keep everyone updated!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :Hi:

Runnergrl: apologies, I tried to reply earlier but got tied up. But sorry your milestone day wasn't a happy day but I do hope your days with this pregnancy gets better. It's only human for us to still feel for our loss Angel bc it was our baby at one point. But the beautiful thing is you're pregnant with his or her brother and I'm sure he or she will bring you great joy for many years to come.

Feisty: FX for you!! Do you have a pic of it?.

Starry: Sorry ab the spotting, but glad to hear hormones are balancing out, that's always a Great thing!!

Lisalee: Hi ma'am, you know I so didn't forget ab you. I figured you got busy with alot of things. But I'm so happy to hear that everything is still going great for you and the little one. And 35 wks for you I know you're going through the motions now. Glad to hear from ya!

AFM: Feeling a bit blahhh this morning...but so grateful that my father in heaven allowed me to see another day. Have a Great day ladies.


----------



## feistymomma

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies :Hi:
> 
> Runnergrl: apologies, I tried to reply earlier but got tied up. But sorry your milestone day wasn't a happy day but I do hope your days with this pregnancy gets better. It's only human for us to still feel for our loss Angel bc it was our baby at one point. But the beautiful thing is you're pregnant with his or her brother and I'm sure he or she will bring you great joy for many years to come.
> 
> Feisty: FX for you!! Do you have a pic of it?.
> 
> Starry: Sorry ab the spotting, but glad to hear hormones are balancing out, that's always a Great thing!!
> 
> Lisalee: Hi ma'am, you know I so didn't forget ab you. I figured you got busy with alot of things. But I'm so happy to hear that everything is still going great for you and the little one. And 35 wks for you I know you're going through the motions now. Glad to hear from ya!
> 
> AFM: Feeling a bit blahhh this morning...but so grateful that my father in heaven allowed me to see another day. Have a Great day ladies.


It is so light, it wouldn't show up in pics. IDK......Fingers crossed.


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck feisty!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg yey feisty I have everything crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Fiesty, I tested super early and the line stayed the same and barely visible for 2-3 days. I think when it's that low it takes awhile for it to double enough to get darker. It finally did get a nice good dark positive the day before AF. I think you are off to the right start and will have a darker line tomorrow! Congrats!!

:dust:


----------



## meggiemay93

Sweetz Your pics are so cute!!! I love the collage of your bump throughout!!! That boy certainly is causing you problems!!! I'm praying he moves back to head down before he tries to come out again!!

Runner I'm so sorry you were having a bad day! It's ok to hurt for your angel even though you are currently pregnant. Being pregnant isn't going to completely take that pain away. :hugs:

ESwemba Yay for losing 8 lbs!!!! :happydance:

Fiestymomma Yay for your light BFP!!!!! I'm sure it'll get brighter!!! Praying for you! :happydance:

Starry I'm so sorry your AF started!!! Keep your head high and continue to try!!! :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Ooooo, feisty, good luck!

Yesterday my opk was almost + so today should be the day, if at all. I guess I'll find out this afternoon. Although I'm pissed because my husband has been going to sleep within like 2 seconds of hitting the pillow. :growlmad: So we have yet to have sex this cycle. And I'm more pissed because its the freakin weekend, and its not like he has to be somewhere today. Or yesterday, for that matter. Sometimes I get self conscious, because of the weight I've put on, and automatically think he doesn't want to do it because I'm not attractive anymore. But that's ridiculous, and all in my head. 

Well, I hope everyone enjoys Superbowl Sunday! I'm not a huge football fan, but I love the commercials and the food!


----------



## meggiemay93

I hope you and your hubby get some BD'ing and catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Tell hubby he can score a touchdown in your end zone or whatever the proper football terminology is.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hee hee Starry loving your football analogy, try that Es

Feisty, how is it looking today?

Im starting to get concerned, I still havent gotten a + OPK i've been trying like 3 times a day just in case, but nothing at all, it's CD 20 and last month i got a +on cd 22 i thought that was me getting it wrong or something as that's quite late right? Plus we now have my OH's best friend living with us, he's moved into town and just gotten a new job so we said he could stay until he get's himself sorted it's just annoying that it comes now right on my fertile week! I really want this to be the month, i cant wait any longer, it needs to be this month. My OH said this morning about going to visit his cousin and girlfriend in their new home, and im like why would you say that 2 weeks before my due date you want to go see little miss perfect with her great big bump her perfect little baby girl that should be mine!!!!

Hope everyone is well, have a good week.


----------



## runnergrl

Starry Night said:


> Tell hubby he can score a touchdown in your end zone or whatever the proper football terminology is.

lol!

Yes Feisty, how is the progression? anyone else testing?


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh my god, Starry, I just laughed out loud for real! Haha, awesome.


Pink, some people just don't ovulate until day 20 something. I really hope you get a + soon!

AFM, I got a strong + opk yesterday afternoon, and then my hubby did score a touchdown in my end zone! (Still laughing.) And right now I am 2 hours away from my appointment.....hoping I go in there for the initial appointment and in a couple weeks no more will be needed. One can hope.....


----------



## runnergrl

only takes one time;) and I hope he really "scored" LOL :haha:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah well weve been covering all our bases just in case, hoping for a +opk soon though just so i can figure out when i can test, i hope this doens't mean im going to have super long cycles every month.

Fx'd for you Es and good luck for your appointment.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies! I do not have my Internet at home set up yet so I am on my phone. Otherwise I would reply to you all individually. Hope everyone is doing well. Keeping track of everyone via reading!


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Just checking in - very busy at the moment with my eldest - think puberty has hit:wacko: think it's harder for him (and us) as he has autism :dohh:

Never - you asked about my birth stories - number 1 son was born a month premature as I had placenta prevaria. Number 2 son was 2 weeks over with both I went through a full labour and then it was decided for their and my safety to have a c-section with both :wacko: 

MamaTex - Hi :hi: :hugs:

Pink - Hope you get that positive soon :happydance:

Es - Good luck at your appointment hun:flower:

Sweetz - Hope Xander is hanging in there:hugs:

Feisty - Hope that line got nice and dark for you:happydance:

AFM - My chart is craaaaaazy:wacko: not sure what is going on was meant to test on the 7 but now who knows:dohh:

Stork - Hope you're still stalking:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

ES - ha ha, I usually don't make dirty jokes...at least to anyone besides hubby. A little embarrassed! lol Well, I hope you'll be celebrating a victorious bfp in two weeks.

pink - I really, really hope you get your bfp soon. As your angel's due date approaches I would be on your side if you wanted to stay away from pregnant ladies or those with new babies. I totally plan on hiding out on my angel's due date. I don't care if it's the Apocalypse. I'm staying inside.


----------



## Rachellexxx

Hi guys !! Not sure if I'm posting in totally the wrong place or not just registered as I've spent hours reading several threads about pregnancy but now it's my turn for advice and opinions , so here goes

First of all , my names Rachel I'm from Blackpool ( England ) and am more loved up than ever with my fantastic boyfriend . We aren't trying for a baby but have a (very)healthy sex life  , since we moved into our new home in aug 2013 I have not been using any contraceptive at all , I came off the pill and continued to have regular unprotected sex . 

When I came off the pill I had super irregular bleeding and would bleed for 2 days every 2 weeks ( ish) and assumed it was just my body trying to work itself back out the last time I had a real period was In November

Over Christmas while me and the other half was off work , all I can say is our already healthy sex life was even healthier ( and this is when I think I may of conceived ) people kept commenting on weight loss over Xmas and new year and on Christmas Day my mum had said I bet your pregnant I lost weight in my first month of pregnancy . So my sister gave me a test ( as she is actively ttc ) and I did it 2 lines came up - a very very very faint line in the test section and a pink control line ... but it was barley noticeable so i shrugged it off put it in the bin and forgot about it . Later on that night I noticed it in the bin as I opened it and the FAINT second line wasnt there 

In the first week of January I had a brown spotting for 1 day. Thaught it was my period coming on but super confused when it only lasted a day . Then the same thing happened 2 weeks later - the brown spotting again for one day . Since then I have felt bloated :-( it's awful! It's really hard to explain how my insides feel , heavy and full ! I feel pressure downwards and have a lot of twinge of bottom of back pressure pain ( like when period is due ) 
I've not really noticed needing to wee LOADS more like some pregnant women say but I am weeing more frequently . I also have a lot of twinge in hip / side and also like actually between my leg twinges .

Sorry I feel like I'm proper ranting on lol .. Here's some more things I'm experiencing . Bit more gassy than usual , burping a lot
Hiccups ?! Not sure if this is a symptom but its something I've noticed is happening ALoT more - ( so annoying )

Now I am a smoker ( frowned upon I'm sorry lol)) and the smell of the ash tray is absolutely nocking me sick

I've been having hot flushes , crying at the slightest thing then being happy as larry the next 

Weird shooting pains in legs ??

My boobs aren't sore anymore than when I'm due on a period - BUT I usually have really light pink nipples which seem to be quite a lot darker and more bumpy .. My nipples even stayed hard in a hot bath today !? ) 

I've been feeling really dizzy and lightheaded ( mainly when getting up ) - which then makes me feel sick !

Although we're not trying for a baby I would be over the moon to be pregnant , ( the other half not so much but he is easily talked round lol ;-) women's persuasion powers. 

I took a digital test this morning ( second wee of the day ) Negative !? 

So confused , I'm a bloated , grumpy , tired emotional wreck with all sorts of strange pains / feelings in my stomach and sides and just want a bit of opinions ? I have a doctors app tommorow ..

Sorry for going on lol ! Look forward to hearing your opinions and advice and hope to meet some lovley people through here ! 

Rach xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Quick update on phone...Xander staying put. Got ok from doc to baby dance starting sat (36 weeks) to trick body into labor. He doesn't want me having to get anymore meds. Xander is looking healthy and awesome! I'm dilated to 2cm. All is good! I'm hoping for a Valentine's baby &#9829;


----------



## mackjess

Hi Rach, I'd say go to the doc for some blood tests. You may have had a chemical pregnancy or your body my be messing with you. And I've heard of ladies getting negatives urine tests but getting positive blood tests at the Dr.

Also, no idea if it's true for digitals but I've had the "hook" effect on the regular dye tests. It happens if your HCG gets too high, which yours would be really high from a positive over a month ago, that it messes up the test and it's negative. You have to dilute the urine 50/50 with water to get the HCG down and show a positive. Of course this happened to me at about 10 weeks, you might be too high if you are pregnant for diluting it to work. 

So I guess my only real advice is to get to an OB. Your cycles should have regulated by now if you're not pregnant, and you should confirm if you are or not and that is the really the only way.


----------



## lpjkp

woo hoo! I'm so happy for you sweetz! I bet you're so excited!!

eugh, backache today...i feel like im ballooning way too fast lately!x


----------



## Rachellexxx

mackjess said:


> Hi Rach, I'd say go to the doc for some blood tests. You may have had a chemical pregnancy or your body my be messing with you. And I've heard of ladies getting negatives urine tests but getting positive blood tests at the Dr.
> 
> Also, no idea if it's true for digitals but I've had the "hook" effect on the regular dye tests. It happens if your HCG gets too high, which yours would be really high from a positive over a month ago, that it messes up the test and it's negative. You have to dilute the urine 50/50 with water to get the HCG down and show a positive. Of course this happened to me at about 10 weeks, you might be too high if you are pregnant for diluting it to work.
> 
> So I guess my only real advice is to get to an OB. Your cycles should have regulated by now if you're not pregnant, and you should confirm if you are or not and that is the really the only way.



Thanks so much for your reply , I'm secretly really hoping I am ! I've been reading all sorts of story's about false negative tests then ending up being like 16 weeks pregnant ! Crazy !! Good luck to everyone trying for a baby 
! Xx


----------



## meggiemay93

ESwemba I hope you caught the eggy and get a BFP in 2 weeks!!!!

Sweetz Yay for getting the go ahead to BD!!! I bet you're super happy and ready to get Xander out!!!

Rachel I agree with Mackjess. I'd go to the OB if I were you.

AFM Fertility Friend gave me crosshairs!!!! According to that I ovulated on Jan 31. So i'm officially in the 2ww! I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up! I've been crushed by too many AF's!


----------



## mackjess

Oh meggie, FX so much for you honey. I'm glad you are trying temping and hoping it was the missing piece of the puzzle for you.


----------



## Sweetz33

Super excited (and so is dh) 5 month cut off was torture lol


----------



## Starry Night

Lovely news, Sweetz! A Valentines baby would be very sweet indeed.

meggie - crossing my fingers extra tight for you!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :hi:

Sweetz: yayy for Xander behaving and waiting..so exciting!

Rachellxx: Welcome to this wonderful group. Sorry that you had to join us under these condtions, sorry ab your lost. I do agree with Mackjess i would go see your doctor to get a blood test. Ive taken some hpt when i was pregnant and it still came out negative even at the doc office until they did a blood test. My FX for you ma'am.

Meggiemay: Yayy for 2wk wait!

LPJKP: 27 weeks you def are moving fast way faster then i was when i was 27 wks, you lucky girl you!! Youre 3 wks from being 30 wks eeeekkk EXCITING!!

Garfie: I never did those charts they always seem like math to me and math and me def do not get along. Wow so none of your babies came on time. I hope im run late and i bet that was tiring.

Runnergrl: Happy 12 weeks ma'am, thats def exciting!!! Youre moving along!

Hi to all the ladies!

AFM: Today im 36 weeks Pregnant,1 week until im considered full term and 4 weeks until my due date:cloud9: Yesterday i had got a scare i had a light tinge bloody mix with discharge when i wiped and then more of it came :shrug: . I was sooo scared bc i didnt know what to do being that i was in the middle of taking a test and i could not leave. I called my doc they just told me to come in if it begans heavy or clotting but it hasnt gottent to that point and it has stopped since yesterday. So i went to Dr. Google( Internet) and he says its known as my "bloody show", where i lose my mucus plug where dilation will be on its way soon or later but its coming. Dont know how true that is but i really need him to hold out until my Due date for school purposes, but i do believe he will have other plans bc 4 weeks to go is def seeeming like a far out dream.

Anywhoo, have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Welcome Rachel.

Never: Oh my goodness, I do hope little man stays put at least till your full term. A birth during an exam would be considered mitigating circumstances though and you'd get a re sit ha ha.

So for me, nothing really to report, still waiting for my + OPK though it's CD21 today and last month i got my + on CD 22 so im really hoping for soon!
Also cant help thinking about my angel at the moment, if all had gone to plan i would be sat at home now all big and fat Like you sweetz and Never, just waiting to pop! I should be about 38 weeks at this point, it makes me sad but it makes me smile as well is that weird?


----------



## lpjkp

aww pink, I know how difficult it must be for you...I was, and still do, thinking about our little angel all the time...It's difficult because my due date would have been Jan 1st, so that was a tough day for us. I sometimes wonder what it would have been like, and miss what I could have had, but then feel slightly guilty because I've been blessed with my little boy. I guess everything happens for a reason, and I wouldn't have this little one if circumstances had been different, so I'm always thankful x

Aww never, that is soo exciting!!!! You're getting so close now!! I hope it hurries along for me! Jenson has worried me a little over the last few days...I'm assuming he's going through a bit of a growth spurt or being a bit lazy because he's not been so active...I'm still feeling him at little points through the day, but no crazy karate kicks for a few days...I guess he's just growing a little bigger now and has a little less space? Did you get quiet days too?x


----------



## runnergrl

I remeber having quiet days with my son. at 27 weeks, he still has plenty of room to move about, but he is probably most active while you are sleeping. While you are in motion, you rock him to sleep. I always found my son was most active right when I was trying to go to sleep...around 10-11 at night! When I was worried though, I would drink something really cold and sweet, like orange juice from the fridge and/or poke and prod my belly and would normally get a reaction to one of the two:)
Welcome to motherhood and constant worry:hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Aww, thanks for the advice runnergrl...I think I'm realising the whole bit about constant worrying! When he's active, I worry that he's too active and, when he's sleepy and less active, I worry that something is wrong! I worry if my belly seems too big and hard, or if I wake up and it looks a little bit smaller and softer...I think I drive myself crazy! lol x


----------



## runnergrl

IM so scared I am going to get gigantic this time around. It will be weird for my clients I think being told to run and lift weights and such by a HUGE pregnant lady...:dohh:


----------



## garfie

Never - I hope you have your hospital bag mrs:flower: - we should hold a book who's first you or sweetz :winkwink:

Sweetz - That's great news :happydance:

Runner - The more pregnancies you have the bigger you get I believe - I will be pregnancy number 6 so I doubt I would fit straight back into my jeans that time:haha:

LP - Welcome to parent hood:happydance: it is a constant worry from TTC to getting pregnant, though the pregnancy, labour, first hours, days, weeks, months, years - you get the picture we NEVER stop worrying as mummies:winkwink:

Pink - I would be :sex: now in time for your O - not waiting for a POS OPK, if like me you have a short surge you blink and it's gone:winkwink:
We all understand how you feel hun - I feel the same on all 3 anniversaries and when one of my two have a Birthday I think what it would have been like with another boy/girl in the mix - how much more fun:cry: BIG :hugs:

I think it is a huge mixed bag of emotions when you lose a child hun - you are sad because of the loss - but smiling perhaps because you know you can get pregnant :happydance:

I am sure your BFP is just around the corner :dust::dust::dust: and when it comes :happydance: we will all be here for you :happydance:

Rachel - Hi I'm garfie - welcome hun this is a lovely supportive thread - don't be afraid to ask questions there are a lot of knowledgeable ladies on here:happydance:

AFM - Grrrrrr bloody charting is doing my head in at the mo - oh well let's see what tomorrow brings - those that know me know I have short cycles and always O early - think this last m/c is still screwing with me:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

garfie said:


> Pink - I would be :sex: now in time for your O - not waiting for a POS OPK, if like me you have a short surge you blink and it's gone:winkwink:
> We all understand how you feel hun - I feel the same on all 3 anniversaries and when one of my two have a Birthday I think what it would have been like with another boy/girl in the mix - how much more fun:cry: BIG :hugs:
> 
> I think it is a huge mixed bag of emotions when you lose a child hun - you are sad because of the loss - but smiling perhaps because you know you can get pregnant :happydance:
> 
> I am sure your BFP is just around the corner :dust::dust::dust: and when it comes :happydance: we will all be here for you :happydance:
> 
> X

Oh believe me we are at it like :bunny:whenever we can, im exhausted, as my OH is a chef and he workes evening's so it means i have to wait up for him i need lots of :sleep: but I am not going to risk missing that eggy, but i just want the + so i know, you know.

Thanks, i just really like REALLY want it to be this month, i know i say that every month but i really mean it, i really wanted to be pregnant again before my due date but that's not worked out :nope: but soon, please makes it soon !!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Pinkcasi

Plus i've been doing OPK's several times a day just in case i miss it and still nothing! if it doens't come in the next day or so i'll be concerned.


----------



## garfie

Pink - You probably don't want to hear this - but stressing can also delay O so I'm not going to tell you to relax:winkwink: - I understand what you mean about shifts my hubby does them to - ask the girls that know me how often I have bawled my hubby out as he missed the window - oh so I thought:winkwink: the one time I was convinced we had missed it was the time I made it to nearly 10 weeks :happydance::cry: see I'm still having mixed emotions too:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

I know, i really am trying to not stress about about stuff but i do suffer with Stress and anxiety, and depression and general craziness :wacko: so im trying real hard to be normal about it all, but im a bit of a control freak if i coould just sit back chill out and let it happen it would be win but im just not made that way and of course because i've done it once im even more desperate to do it again.

and breathe.


----------



## meggiemay93

Never Yay for making it to 36 weeks!!!! I have heard that when you pass the mucus plug labor could start soon or it could take weeks! For your sake i'll pray he stays put for 4 more weeks!!

Garfie Hopefully your cycles straighten out soon. You definitely deserve a rainbow baby!!!!

Pink I'll pray for you to get a +OPK soon!!!!

AFM I have my very first interview on Thursday!!!!! Excited but very nervous!!!!!! At least I have this to think about instead of the 2ww.


----------



## ESwemba84

Meggie, yay for crosshairs! I love that, and knowing now all I have to do is wait the next two weeks out. Good luck!

Pink, yeah I totally understand. I would have had a 3 month old by now (wow) and my due date was difficult. Hope you get your + opk very soon!

Garfie, good luck. My chart has been not so textbook, too. I got a + opk 2 days ago and my temp only went up like .1 of a degree, if at all. Ugh, the joys of TTC.

Sweets, wow Xander is almost here! Glad to hear he's looking wonderful.

Runner, happy 12 weeks!

AFM, my appointment went well. It was a lot of going over my history, and like 9 vials of blood, and letting me know that in the next month or so there will be a lot of testing. Post coital, endometrial biopsy, more testing of the hormones, ultrasound, and an HSG. Phew, it's a lot, but it will be so worth it. So until they get the results back from the blood, I'm just waiting. I'm either getting a BFP in a week or so, or I begin this rigorous set of tests. Either way, I'm excited.

I have another appointment for my sciatica today, which has been limiting the amount I'm able to do at the gym. I actually got mad at myself when I only made it 18 minutes on the elliptical yesterday. I've been doing like 45 minutes of cardio a day plus weight training, and yesterday I just couldn't do as much. Oh well, I still did something!


----------



## meggiemay93

ESwemba a little bit of exercise is better than none!! I'm glad the doctors are doing something for you! I'll be praying for you to get a BFP though!!!! If not i'm sure the doctors will find the problem and fix it! Just hang in there. You've been doing so good and being so positive lately!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## mackjess

ES - great news on all of the tests!! I'm sure they will get it sorted out for you soon. And really lovely job at the gym. Losing 10% of your body weight can really increase fertility and reduce chances of mc, so bravo to you. Doing that side by side with what the docs are doing should get you that lovely baby soon.

Pink, I'm sorry that I chuckled at your "i'm trying to be normal" bit. Sounds exactly like me. Perhaps we are related and don't know it. Hope you get your BFP soon. :)

Yay runner for 12 weeks! It seems like you are in the right area of work to work off that baby bump after LO gets here so enjoy it. I never thought so until my mc, but now when I see a big ollll bump I think they are beautiful.

Never and Sweetz! We get to see your LOs soon! Maybe both of your sweeties will be sweetheart babes! I tease my sister because her birthday is the 16th that she wasn't quite nice enough! haha

Hi meggie! Waiting thru this 2WW with you girl and fingers crossed.

Hi Garfie, LP, and anyone else I forgot what I was going to respond with!


----------



## feistymomma

Hello Everyone!

I haven't tested since Saturday morning. I got the same thing. Super light line.....like barely there. Almost looks like an evap, but showed up after 3-5 min. I haven't been able to get out and get anymore tests. We had a lot of snow over the weekend, so today was the first day I have been out (and am now at work). I am going to pick some more up on the way home and take again in the morning. I have still been having cramps, so not sure that is a good sign. If I wouldn't have o'd early, I would be due for my period on the 10th. Other than cramps, I don't have any other symptoms of AF on the way. I am just too nervous. I am to the point where I just want to wait it out and if by the 12th I haven't started, then we would be in good shape. But, I know I won't wait. So, as soon as I know anything, I will let you know.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys, mack: chuckle away ha ha I've spent my life trying to be normal, now I realise it's not me that's odd it's everyone else.

Es: glad your appt went well and you do sound so positive, fx'd crossed for a great outcome!

Meggie: good luck with your interview!

Feisty: fx'd crossed for you. 

Ok so I ordered this silver ring off the Internet it's a dragonfly with rose quartz wings, dragonflydragonfly are supposed to be good luck and I found a meaning for Ross quartz ....
Rose quartz - beads of love and fertility, said to help promote pregnancy and to protect the mother and unborn fetus from miscarriage. 
So I thought perfect! So it arrived today and it's amethyst, oh I was so disappointed, I emailed the website hoping I could return it but then I googled amethyst and it's only the bloody birth stone for February my babies due month, so now I'm thinking omg is that fate that I got the wrong ring but it's pretty, fits perfectly and has my babies birth stone, now I don't know whether I should return it.


----------



## Starry Night

feisty - good luck! Hope those were bfps you were seeing and not evaps.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :hi: 

Sorry Lpjkp i didnt respond right back, studying for my nursing exams has taken over my life at the moment. But I know exactly how you feel being 27 weeks, i just wanted it to go even faster although to me youre moving pretty quick these days or either the days are getting away from me. I did have some quiet times with this pregnancy exactly at the time youre at, it def drove me crazy, i poked and poke at him until i saw him move. But hitting 30 weeks it def changed to where he was alot more active. And even now i have quiet moments where he dosent move but a few times a day and that really drives me insane bc not holding your baby in your arms yet and have had gone through a loss a million thoughts goes through your head and at this stage of my pregnancy now i worry alittle ab the umbilical cord. Its always somethng else to worry ab. But dont you worry yourself, im sure hes just resting and growing, sometimes my days be so busy to where i really dont concentrate and miss when he moves.

Garfie: i def have my hospital bag,but is it packed and ready...ummmm def not, maybe lazy on my behalf, and i do hope Sweetz beats me to the punch since she and Xander is impatiently waiting. Sorry ab your cycle being screwy again, do you have another appt. with your doc?

Meggiemay: Yayy for your interview, my FX def for you that'll def keep your mind of the long 2WW.

Pinkcasi: LOL at your comment of everyone else is odd, i def consider myself and odd ball so i totally take that as a compliment. And dont you worry your day to be fat is def coming, and when that fat sneak up on you as it did me, dont you be surprised bc you knew it was coming. Good luck on catching the eggy!! FX

And it totally feels weird to be where im at bc this time last year i was the happiest pregnant women ever at least i thought so until the 25th of Feb. came and i was told my 1st baby passed away at 12weeks. I had my D&C on MARCH 5, 2012 i remembe that day soo well leaving the outpatient room to cry myself to sleep from pain and disgust and failure. To only be here again Feb. 2013 the happiest pregnant person ever and on MARCH 5, 2013 this time instead of a D&C i will Lord Willing be giving birth to a healthy baby boy. I do mourn for my first baby who was taken away on March 5, 2012 but God has blessed me to deliver my miracle baby this March 5, 2013..my due date. I find that miraculous, hopefully this time i will be leaving with my child instead of with heart full of sorrow.

Mackjess: lol, im def hoping he holds out until March 5th. But i dont mind having a sweetheart baby. very cute.

Feistymama: FX

Hi to all the ladies esp. the MIA ladies, missing yall dearly!!

Laptop is ab to die, i guess that is my cue, later ladies, have a great nite.


----------



## Wilsmom

Hey! I'd like to join you guys! We found out we were pregnant last June. Completely surprised, but ecstatic. On October 5, 2012, we had a stillbirth with our baby Wilton Nicolaus. His due date is actually next Wednesday, February 13. This past December, we were given the go ahead to try again. We found out at the beginning of January that we were miscarrying at only 4 weeks. We are out for February, but I am hoping and longing for a BFP at the beginning of March!!! We are currently on CD 3. We are temping, checking CM, OPK, and trying out Preseed for the first time... So excited to be joining all you ladies!!!


----------



## runnergrl

so sorry for your losses!! :hugs: good luck in March, and I love your positive attitude!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Never: Wow that brought a lil tear to my eye, that's a beautiful turn of fate and you will deffo be leaving with your beautiful rainbow baby!

Wilsmon: Welcome, im sorry for your losses, due date are hard for sure :hugs:
Fx'd for your rainbow soon, this is a good group of girlies, who'll give love and support.

As for me urm still nothing to report, it's officially CD22 got a - OPK this morning but it was first thing im hoping for a + later on today or tomorrow.
And the internet people said i could exchange my ring for the Rose quartz one, so i can have that to promote love and pregnancy huzzah! good day!

Update: So ive decided to keep the Amethyst ring, (I know you guys dont really care lol) a friend said to me, 'it's too much of a coincidence to not keep it i think i'll be nice, a memory from the past and luck for the future all in one'.
That made me tear up a little bit so i have to keep it, it'll remind me of my angel every day and that makes me happy.


----------



## mackjess

Pink, I think that is lovely about the ring. And I do love amethyst.


----------



## feistymomma

Weeeelllllll.............:bfp:this morning!!!!!!!! I am sooooo excited, and freaked out. I am just hoping and praying this little one hangs on!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

CONGRATS!!!!!! so happy for you, Please stick lil bean!!!
Do you know how far along? ie done a digi?


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats! That is wonderful news!! H&H 9 months to you! Praying :hugs:


----------



## feistymomma

I haven't done a digi, but 1st day of AF was Jan 10th, but I O'd on day 10 this month (usually not until at least day 14), but I am going with due date around October 17th ( so around 3 1/2 weeks) I have HUGE babies, so I will be induced at 38 weeks, so it looks like this little one will be here around the first week in October!


----------



## mackjess

Congrats Fiesty!! I knew that was a BFP you were cookin on. Stick LO stick!! :yipee:


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: congrats fiesty - little one stay where you are:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

:happydance::thumbup::headspin::yipee::wohoo:FIESTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabish

hi there everyone!!!...can i join again...i had to take a break for a couple months cause i was obsessing....i am back and in my 2ww


----------



## meggiemay93

Never You will definitely be happier this year! 

Wilsmom Welcome and i'm so sorry for your losses! Good luck to you this month and if you have any questions I'm sure at least one of us on here will have an answer.

Pinkcasi It's so nice to have something that you can hold onto to remind you of your missing little one. Last year on what would've been my baby's due date July 4th my mom gave me and DH necklaces with little charms with tiny baby feet and a july birth stone on mine. It is so special and I'm sure your ring is very special to you!

Fiesty Yay for your BFP!!!!!! STICK STICK STICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jabish Welcome back I remember you!! Good luck this month!!!


----------



## mowat

Hi everybody. Haven't been around much lately as it is our "busy" time of the month! Got an almost positive last night, and it's definitely positive today. Hoping we have enough energy left for tonight....

Post a photo Feisty! How exciting.

Welcome back Jabish. Looking forward to your big announcement in a week or so.


----------



## Left wonderin

:thumbup:hi guys hope you dont mind me joining in . im hoping for a bfp in Feb or March but ill take one any time really. Let me introduce myself , im 40 since November and had my first BFP on the 8th of November . Was over the moon best birthday present everrrrrrrrrrr. sadly i miscarried at 11 weeks ( 2 days shy of 12 weeks on christmas eve . Had DNC and first AF arrived 31 days later. Now day 11 on cycle and ready to try :)) just waiting for my smiley face as usually 28-29 day cycle but not sure due to DNC and afraid my cycle will be all over the place at the monemt so decided to use ovulation teststo check. im ready and wating to play catch the egg . 

Hoping beyond hope to get a BFP in February but am realistic to and will settle for March :wacko: fromt he posts ve read you all see like a really positive bunch and i hope ya dont mind me joining in 

ill keep ya posted :))) 
:angel:24/12/2012


----------



## nevergivingup

HI LADIES :hi:

This thread is getting busier everytime i log back on...:happydance: 

Welcome to Wilsmom, sorry ab your loss ma'am, i could never imagine having to deal with a stillborn, and ready to try again so i def classify you as an awesome superwoman in my book. My FX are soo crossed for you ma'am bc you def deserve your rainbow baby!! GL!!

Welcome back Jabish, hope your 2WW goes faster than usual and hope BFP is the end result.

LeftWOnderin: Welcome to the group ma'am, these women are def awesome and very supportive and we're def here for you. Sorry ab your loss that had to be devastating but its so great that you didnt give up, and never think you cant get pregnant the next month after a D&C. I did right after and some other women did too, i lost mine but i know of some women who went on to have their healthy rainbow babies and that can be you too. GL to you ma'am!!

mowat:glad to see you back and theres def no need for an explanantion for you being MIA if :sex: is involved.. we BNB ladies def come last when it comes to trying to catch the eggy!!

Pinkcasi: the ring sounds very sweet and i hope it brings you peace but i know a baby will only heal that wound and im sure it will come.... So FX!!!

Fiestymama :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Go you!!!! CONGRATUALTIONS MA'AM!! You sooo deserve it...so now STICK BABY STICK!!! H&H 9 months gurlie!!

AFM: Dr. Appt. tommorrow and o yea (LPJKP) i spoke to soon, ive occumulated the famous YEAST INFECTION :blush: and its aggravating the heck out of me everytime i go to the restroom!! O well no complaints over here:shrug:

Back to studying; have a great night ladies!


----------



## nevergivingup

OH EM GEE, we're almost at 8000 post..how cool is that..i def feel the love in this thread :happydance:


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats fiesty! Welcome to the new gals. Great bunch of women here!

AFM: settling into my new house so have been busy arranging things! Tomorrow I am going in for a folllow up appointment to talk about my blood pressure. I have switched meds and that has been helping some, but it is still high. I reached 13 weeks yesterday. So crazy I am a week away from being out of the First Trimester.


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> Never: Wow that brought a lil tear to my eye, that's a beautiful turn of fate and you will deffo be leaving with your beautiful rainbow baby!
> 
> Wilsmon: Welcome, im sorry for your losses, due date are hard for sure :hugs:
> Fx'd for your rainbow soon, this is a good group of girlies, who'll give love and support.
> 
> As for me urm still nothing to report, it's officially CD22 got a - OPK this morning but it was first thing im hoping for a + later on today or tomorrow.
> And the internet people said i could exchange my ring for the Rose quartz one, so i can have that to promote love and pregnancy huzzah! good day!
> 
> Update: So ive decided to keep the Amethyst ring, (I know you guys dont really care lol) a friend said to me, 'it's too much of a coincidence to not keep it i think i'll be nice, a memory from the past and luck for the future all in one'.
> That made me tear up a little bit so i have to keep it, it'll remind me of my angel every day and that makes me happy.

I am happy you are happy. I think the ring idea is very thoughtful and sweet. I would like to get a memorial tattoo but I am having a hard time deciding what I want..I wanted to get the nickname of my first babe on my arm but now I don't know..


----------



## mowat

Yeah post 8000! I just had to do it!


----------



## nevergivingup

Mowat: U R OFFICIALLY THE COOLEST PERSON EVER...Mrs. 8000!!!!


----------



## Wilsmom

I have a question for all of you ladies who track bbt :0) I am on cycle day 5 this morning and my period has stopped (this has been consistent the past several months since I started charting- 4 days of aunt fern). The weird thing is my temp dropped this morning... It always waits until my period is over or just about to end for my temp to go back down. Is this something I should be concerned about? I read in one place that it might be a hormonal imbalance but I couldn't find anything else about it. What concerns me is that this is consistent from month to month... Thanks guys!


----------



## nevergivingup

Wilsmom: I never had the time for BBT, it seems exhausting but but I do hope one of our BBT ladies will answer and help you out. Sorry I'm not to much help but didn't want to read and run.


----------



## lpjkp

Hi wilsmom,

I did bbt tracking before I got my bfp and, though I can't answer your question specifically, I always thought it was important to view the overall trend of temperatures throughout the cycle...individual temperatures dont really mean anything other than pre or post ovulation...if it helps,my temperature never used to go down until around day 5,and im pregnant! I think the most important thing to note is the change in temperature that shows you've ovulated!
try not to worry or read into it too much,just keep trying to catch that egg!xxx


----------



## feistymomma

Thank you all for the congrats!! I am a nervous wreck, though! I am having lower back pain and at times feel like I am having a period cramp. I am hoping that this is fine....It's been so long since I have had a healthy pregnancy, I don't remember what is good and what is bad. It is going to be sooooo hard waiting another 4 weeks for my appointment and ultrasound! Jesus will be hearing from me a lot in the next month!


----------



## ESwemba84

Welcome everyone just joining!

Feisty! Yay! So happy for you!:happydance:

Wilsmom, sorry for your losses. I've been doing BBT and sometimes my temp drops 2 days before AF, and sometimes it is all over the place during AF. I do have a confirmed hormonal imbalance since the MC, so I don't know if this is helpful or not. Like was said earlier, BBT helps show ovulation by looking at the overall pattern, so if you get a temp rise indicating ovulation has occurred, that's a good thing!

Pink, I would hold on to the ring. I don't think that it was a coincidence that they mailed you the wrong one. It's nice to have something to remind me of my baby, and for me that was a tattoo.

AFM, I finally got crosshairs this morning, so I'm 4 DPO. 6 more days and ill either have AF or a +. Although after so many months, I feel like I know what the end result is going to be...

I had a appointment for my sciatica on Tuesday, and learned that the injury to my spine is a bit worse than what I was originally told. So, what the doc said was I have 2 torn and protruding discs in my lumbar, and some slippage of the vertebrae. No wonder I'm in pain! So I got some topical medicine to put over the area, I have to go to physical therapy, and I have an epidural scheduled for next Tuesday. All that being said, there is the question of whether or not I will have to put TTC on the back burner. Some of these treatments can't be done if I'm pregnant, and I can only imagine I would be bedridden in the last trimester for pain. But obviously there is still a chance this month, so we will see. Phew! Sorry for the novel!


----------



## meggiemay93

Mowat Yay for getting a positive OPK!!!! Hopefully you caught that eggy!!!

Left wonderin Welcome to this group and sorry about your loss! Good luck for this month!!1

Never Ouch hopefully your yeast infection will heal quickly!!!

MamaTex You'll have to let us know how your appt goes. Yay for making it to 13 weeks!!!!

ESwemba I'll be praying for you to get a BFP!!!! And hopefully they'll be able to get your back fixed!

AFM the post office called today and something came up so I had to reschedule my interview for Tuesday. And I figured it out and AF should be arriving on Valentine's Day! How great is that


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats to feisty!!! I think cramps are normal part of pregnancy. And I've heard that the more pregnancies you have the more cramps you tend to get. I asked my mom about that and she said she got awful cramps with my younger siblings.

AFM - I think AF has ended early. Should be ending today but haven't had any spotting since yesterday morning. Now the long wait until I ov (my fertile window opens on the 26th).


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Fiesty dont worry ab those pains just try to enjoy that pregnancy.

sweetz where are you?

AFM: went to my doc appt. today and today starts the first day for the rest of my pregnacy for cervical checks :nope: And all my OBs are men with big hands eeeek so he dug in and i just wanted to ball up and squirm of that table. Thankfully baby dosent look like hes coming early bc i havent dilated at all and 0 effaced :happydance: but doc says he is head down and really really low...i guess thats a good thing but being that this is my first pregnancy he dosent look for me to dilate any time before my time. So 3 weeks and 5 days i am counting down. Until then i will be going to my doc appts. every week for the famous cervical check...how fun

Have a good day ladies


----------



## mowat

Ugh, sending you my sympathies Never for all the cervical checks. No fun.

Having a weird cycle this month. Started getting positive OPKs a day earlier than normal, and they have lasted for more than two days, which is long for me. Seems to have faded today at lunch so I'm guessing I'm ovulating soon. Have to try and DTD tonight again as last night didn't work out (if we have to try again next month DH will not be wasting energy playing soccer during ovulation week!).

And the waiting begins again....


----------



## Starry Night

Those DH's....so tough to get them to DTD on our schedule rather than theirs! When you're TTC it's hard to 'trick' them into thinking it has nothing to do with ovulation. 

Mowat - I hope your DH is up for some BD'ing tonight and you catch that egg!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies I've just been lurking the last few days been feeling unwell, nothing related to ovulation unfortunately, really bad cramps whenever I move which is weird, it's not ov or af just genuine bleugh ness 
Hope everyone is alright, feisty don't panic just enjoy.


----------



## lpjkp

Ouch never! That sounds very uncomfortable...i think ill cry if I get to that point and tell me baby is not coming anytime soon! My baby is getting his eviction notice for 38 weeks because hes given me such a rough ride!

He's starting to keep me awake at night too now...i do t think its possible to feel more tired,achy and huge than I feel...and I still have 12 weeks to go!x


----------



## garfie

LP - Oh yes it is!:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Oh no garfie! :S you're always the voice of reason! Lol I don't know how ill cope! I always thought I was a strong woman,until pregnancy taught me im an absolute scaredy cat!lol x


----------



## nevergivingup

Mowat, I know exactly how u feel ab DH using up his energy on other things when I'm trying to get knocked up and can't bc he's too tired...grrr. I use to be sooo mad @ DH but I never told him it was for us to get prego he just thought I was obsessively attracted to him...:haha:

Lpjkp: O 12 wks isn't long at all, those weeks are really going to fly by. Lpjkp, I was thinking the same thing, it dosent suppose to get worser then this but when my doc dug in to check I thought I was going to go in labor right there bc it was so painful.....meanie doctor! I need him to stay in until 40wks but I don't know if I'll physically be able to go on 3 more weeks...the newest symptn is my hands go numb every night and cramp up to where they feel to stuck to move wiggle them. Lpjkp....O the joy of 3rd dra-mester, got to love it. O yea I heard if he's waking up at night that'll be he's pattern when he gets here, don't know how true that is but looks like you're in for it.


----------



## nevergivingup

O yea....I've gain 6lbs in 2wks...:shrug: what in the world or rather where in the world is it coming from..........o yea.....The big container of "Cold Stone Creamery" eating all by myself:blush:.....


----------



## jabish

DH looked at me the night i got my positive opk and said you been stareing at that stick for 6 hours....i know why you wanna do it..lol


----------



## runnergrl

Y'all are cracking me up this morning. :haha:


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! I hope you all are doing well! I had my 4d appt this morning & our little stinker did not want to cooperate :wacko:
She was asleep and had her arm across her face the whole time! We will try again at my regular appt next week.
 



Attached Files:







580594_547157187535_980111049_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mackjess

Aww, sleeping! How cute Bama! Drink some sugary apple juice before your next appt, I've heard that helps.


----------



## bamagurl

I will have to try that! We left & I ate ice cream, hashbrowns, and drank orange juice & she still had her arm in the same spot just sleeping!


----------



## mackjess

OMG you just made me so hungry, and I had breakfast! AAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! My appetite has been out of control this week.


----------



## meggiemay93

Starry Yay for AF leaving early!

Never I'm so sorry you have to get cervical checks every week!

Mowat I hope you catch that eggy!!

Lpjkp Hopefully you'll get some more sleep. And I bet Garfie is right you'll get bigger in the next 12 weeks!!

Bama Your little girl is so cute sleeping even with her arm over her face!


----------



## runnergrl

here is my rainbow baby ladies! any guesses on gender? ;)

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/7d36ff5f-0bee-412e-a379-fb1590108383_zpse649d7c9.jpg

waiving to all of 'her' BNB Aunties!


----------



## mowat

Well I don't think it's going to be my month! Got positive OPKs on Wednesday and Thursday but we had "bedroom failure" both nights. Only managed to DTD three times just before the positives. Maybe we'll try again tonight, but I have a feeling DH is going to be too depressed now.

Feel really weird today, almost like AF is on the way. Perhaps I'm ovulating now. Ugh.


----------



## nevergivingup

Mowat: O dont throw in the towel to early. THe little sperm babies can survive in our bodies for up to 5 days... so two good days in is alot of little sperm babies waiting for the egg to open and catch them and on they will go so FX that you have a runner in there or maybe two thats waiting.

Bama: O that U/S was just as perfect to see her sleeping with her arm over her face, thats def a keeper to put in a picture frame in her room. And thanks for making me hungry with your delicious sounding meal, i only need to gain .5lbs to be called fat by my doctor:haha:

Runnergrl: O what a beautiful clear U/S of your baby.."_?__" . Im def waving back, that was too cute. I see the right arm resting to the side with the hand up in so i dont think that would be the genitals, but i do think i see something between those legs....sticking upward towards the belly. :shrug: But dont listen to me my contacts are acting up on me:haha: I hope its what you want. Congrats either way!!

Thanks Meggiemay :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Lovely pics ladies! Well if this thread is anything to go by it'll be a boy the odds say so ha ha

Mowat you never know like never says if you do beforehand you might get lucky fx'd for you.

Meanwhile cd24 and still no + I'm thinking I just won't ov this month I hope that's a one off! I'm glad it didn't happen today tho as I've been Ill so there would be no :sex: and there hasn't been since Tuesday :nope: so I think it's safe to say I've missed out this month and I'm sick too so that sucks!


----------



## runnergrl

Im starting to lose hope in my girl.. Its ok. it sure would save us a bundle if its another boy!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Pinkcasi that you're sick, that really makes the :sex: long and tiring. So don't worry next month we're def claiming it for ya!! So grab that DH and don't tell him a thing and take what's yours....those sperm babies!!! :haha:

Runnergrl: Lol, hey don't give up on your girl maybe her genitals down there is just swollen....but this thread tends to only carry boys for some reason. BAMA got lucky and hopefully u will too!

Sweetz: Where r you ma'am...need some updates on baby Xander!!!

AFM: Today I go to my birthing class since this is my 1st pregnancy and I have no idea what to expect. My DH is working so I will be there by my lonesome while I'm sure everyone else's DH will be there....#uncomfortable#


----------



## garfie

Pink - Hope you feel better soon hun:flower:

Runner - I agree with Never maybe her bits are swollen - but looks like a boy to me to:baby:

Never - I never went to any birthing classes - so you will need to come back an update - I said when it happens this time I will go so hubby knows what to expect, although for those of you that watch One born every minute it's not to far from reality:wacko:

Mowat - One time we caught the eggy was 4 days before O - I know we couldn't believe it either but what with his shifts, kids etc we literally managed once:blush:

Starry - Hope she's left the building and your window opens soon:winkwink:

Bama - Such a cute pic - bet she's hiding from all these boys:haha:

LP - No point in dressing it up -but it's all worth it in the end - after all it can't be that bad women go back again and again :haha:

Mackjess - Hi hun how are you today:flower:

Sweetz - Updates updates:wacko:

AFM - Well I am on CD25 10DPO temp flatlined:blush: tested today and NEG so I reckon I am out this month even with all the exciting symptoms:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Runner, I love your ultrasound! And I'm not even going to pretend to know what to look for with gender guessing.....hope you get your girl!

Never, have fun at birthing class!

Garfie, good luck. Hoping your temps go back up!

Mowat, good luck!

Nothing new here. I've been pretty busy, and that has helped keep my mind off the wait. Planning to test with a cheapo on Tuesday morning, since I'm supposed to have my back injection that day. Now, off to the gym to work off that chocolate banana cake I gave into last night, and then some!


----------



## mackjess

nowat, don't give up girl. I caught the egg while dh was out of town, so we joked about it not being his baby. it was like 5 days later. unbelievable.


----------



## Left wonderin

eerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr still no sign of ov now cd 14 heading into 15 . Hope i get my smiley face soon let alone a BFP !! poor DH thinks im nuts the new conversation in our house over breakfast ..... " DH well any smiley faces this morning " Me " no bloody thing still isnt smiling " Dh " the sticks must be broken .............. Its all far too complicated for him bless his socks !! 

Ok more peeing on a stick for me tommrow last one in the pack so hoping it lucky or ill have to spend more of dh money LOL................ 

happy saturday everyone


----------



## MamaTex

Ok I am at my parents' house and so I can actually make a longer reply to you all~~

ESwemba84: I am so sorry TTC is on hold but you have to make sure you are in the best shape that you can be for TTC. 

lpjkp: Ohhh you and Sweetz's baby are definitely some rough and tumble babies. I bet 12 weeks feels like an eternity away, but it will be here before you know it!

bamagurl: I love that you got a clearer peek at your baby but it sucks that she didn't want to be a diva the day you had the 4d u/s done

runner: Such an awesome ultrasound. Mine just keep coming out fuzzy lol. I was joking with my husband that my ultrasound photos are like Magic Eye pictures. I hope to be able to get a 3d/4d ultrasound soon. No guesses on gender from me, as I am not good at that kind of thing

mowat: Never say never!! The body works its baby magic at the oddest times and sometimes when you think you haven't struck baby gold one does. 

mackjess: Hey hey hey

Pinkcasi: Sorry you are sick. Time to stock up on some Vitamin C and bed rest to get over that sick hump! I hate hearing that your reproductive system is not cooperating. Hopefully next month things will normalize...

nevergivingup: Ohh a birthing class. You must update us to how that went. I am curious.
In regards to your cervical checks, ouch! I am already uncomfortable when they have had to do invasive, thorough transvaginal ultrasounds. All the poking and prodding makes me want to punch someone, so I don't know how I am going to get through cervical checks. Yikes~~~

Left wonderin: Good luck!! I am having an ok Saturday. Just running a lot of errands today and on laundry duty

To the new ladies: Hello again!!

AFM: Appointment this past week went ok. I got to see the baby, with a heart beat of 136. My blood pressure was really high so my OB recommended I go to the ER down the street. Thankfully I did not have to wait very long. I took a second blood pressure pill after my appointment and the blood pressure dropped to 168/90 something. After sitting around and lying up, it dropped down into the 140s/90s so I was able to go home. I was so relieved! I got switched to new meds and I think they will help keep the blood pressure down. I have an appointment with a high risk OB Monday morning. I don't think I will see him in time to order the nuchal translucency but I will ask about the materni21 blood test. 

In non baby news, I haven't been doing much besides trying to get adjusted to the new house and figuring out how to pay our bills. We definitely have to make some cut backs, but my plan is to try to start up my dad's old janitoral business. This will allow my husband and I to spend more time together and will hopefully allow us to bring more money into the house. I really don't want to go back to working for someone else. I would rather work for myself and be able to have quality family time. 

P.S. Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## jabish

left wonderin....do you normally o on the 14th day....i am more like a 17-21..this month it was day 17...sa hang in there lady...good luck :)


----------



## MarHunting

Hi girls. Can I join?
I'm CD16 and usually O CD21 in a 36 day cycle. Next week is the week and then my long ttw begins. 
Could use all the support and positive vibes I can get!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh my goodness! What a chatty group of beautiful ladies we have here! LOLZ! 

First to all the new ladies, WELCOME & :dust: for you all!

I saw some beee-oootiful scans there! Woohooo! Also saw we have some new BFPs?!?! ROCKIN' :)

NEVER MY BNB MAMASITA! Almost there sweety. :) <3

AFM...it has been hella hectic lol. NST 2x a week, BPP 1x a week at the hospital. Next doc appt is Monday. I get the joyous cervical check *ouch* they want to check dilation since I have been in preterm labor for a month now  GOOD NEWS!!!!! Docs gave me full permission to do whatever I can to induce, no more restrictions! Sooooo....let's just say this mama & dada are finally no longer bitchy hahaha! SIL ordered nursery furniture, will he here in a few days. We are both stoked. Well, I am on my phone bc my laptop is acting up, so very hard to write. I will try to get laptop working and upload a new bump pic tomorrow.


----------



## Starry Night

I could not imagine being in preterm labour for a month. But you're almost at the finish line! And yay to being able to improve your mood. lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Starry it consisted of 3 shots, 2 medications and complete bedrest then starting 2 weeks ago bi-weekly stress tests at hospital. It will all be worth it when I have my Xander in my arms <3


----------



## mowat

So much exciting news on this thread! Keep it coming!

The "pity party" is over here. I'm not normally so whiny, but since my MMC over a year ago I just feel like I'm obsessed with getting pregnant and I can't think of anything else. I'm sure you all know how I feel!


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> So much exciting news on this thread! Keep it coming!
> 
> The "pity party" is over here. I'm not normally so whiny, but since my MMC over a year ago I just feel like I'm obsessed with getting pregnant and I can't think of anything else. I'm sure you all know how I feel!

Definitely! I felt like TTC became my full time job. I annoyed my husband to death with all the TTC talk. He would zone out and I remember getting so mad b/c a baby was all I wanted to have.


----------



## Left wonderin

its hard not to obsese !!! most days im either counting or waiting !! this forum is such a lifesaver and its so great to see so many people who truley understand what your going through . it reassures me im actually not mad lol............. 

i let the flippin test fall down the toilet this morning so no result re o/v .......... it was my last one too soo off the the shop for me today . I covered my bases just in case :winkwink:


chat to you all later have a lovely Sunday or in my case a lovely dc 15 lol.............


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies...woke up with belly pain, gas, slight cramping (nothing regular yet) and a bit of nausea. Let's see what this day brings! DH is so sweet. I usually take the dogs out every morning, not today....he is pampering me lol He wants Xander to arrive as much as I do. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

GUESS WHO JUST LOST THEIR MUCOUS PLUG?!?! I know ew....but yay!


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz, wow!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Argh sweetz!!!!!! Xander will be here before you know it, good luck to youxxx

Marlhunting: welcome, this crazy bunch of ladies are a good bunch you'll do alright here.

Hey to everyone else hope all is well, I've still not gotten a +opk and it's now cd26, had a feint line today if it was a hpt I would be over the moon but as it's a opk I'm just annoyed, and starting yesterday I've been having some spotting like only when I wipe (tmi sorry) and I'm not sure why it's way to early for af and can't be implantation bleeding as I've apparently not ov'd so I don't know what my crazy body is up to but I've been getting terrible cramps also but not like ovulation cramping it's like all over cramping like stabbing not the dull ache of af. I hate my body since the mc it's like my body has gone as crazy as my mind I've no clue what's going on anymore. I wish I could just give up if I didn't want a baby so darn bad I would just throw the towel in!


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> Argh sweetz!!!!!! Xander will be here before you know it, good luck to youxxx
> 
> Marlhunting: welcome, this crazy bunch of ladies are a good bunch you'll do alright here.
> 
> Hey to everyone else hope all is well, I've still not gotten a +opk and it's now cd26, had a feint line today if it was a hpt I would be over the moon but as it's a opk I'm just annoyed, and starting yesterday I've been having some spotting like only when I wipe (tmi sorry) and I'm not sure why it's way to early for af and can't be implantation bleeding as I've apparently not ov'd so I don't know what my crazy body is up to but I've been getting terrible cramps also but not like ovulation cramping it's like all over cramping like stabbing not the dull ache of af. I hate my body since the mc it's like my body has gone as crazy as my mind I've no clue what's going on anymore. I wish I could just give up if I didn't want a baby so darn bad I would just throw the towel in!

Sorry if you answered this before but how long were your cycles on average before?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Well I don't know really I was on the pill for many years so my cycle was regulated then I fell pregnant on the 2nd month so I don't really know what my cycle should be, but i know since the mc they've been 23, 29, 40 and 36 days and I don't know if I'm coming or going :-(


----------



## mackjess

pink, I've heard that some women spot around ov, especially after mc so maybe you are about to ov? I've also read it's a good sign so go dtd!


----------



## Pinkcasi

mackjess said:


> pink, I've heard that some women spot around ov, especially after mc so maybe you are about to ov? I've also read it's a good sign so go dtd!

Yeah I know you can sometimes have ov spotting but without a + opk? I've been testing twice a day so I don't think I've missed it, I did have a 2nd line today and tho it was lighter than the control line it was there and I've not had that at all before maybe it'll get darker tomorrow, does it work that way?!


----------



## jabish

I don't know if this is a good sighn or a bad one but I have had slight to moderate cramping since the day after i got a positive opk...it makes me nervous...Trying so hard here to have a positive attitude...

I wanted to purchase a stuffed owl today while out with DH but he gave me a look like why would you wanna do that and you don't even know yet if your pregnant..it made me upset and i put it back...i wish he could have a more positive attitude about it and give me more support...sometimes i feel completely alone in all this...venting..


----------



## Starry Night

You can get ov signs without actually ovulating -- your body gears up and then nothing happens only to ovulate later. Keep testing and if your line gets darker then that could have been what happened in your case.

TTC with irregular cycles is the pits. My first two bfps came after VERY irregular cycles (18 to 70 days). It was only after DS was born that I regulated and even then it's not a normal length (40 days vs standard 28). My first bfp took 7 months to conceive but when AF would arrive and I'd count back 2 weeks to ovulation I'd realized that I missed it almost every time. So that is when I decided to just listen to my body and then BD lots and lots even for about a week after the signs disappeared.

I do feel like TTC with irregular cycles is a bit more haphazard but eventually you do find a method you're comfortable with and that works for you. DH and I have an active love live anyways so we've simply gone with the lots and lots of BD'ing. And he's desperate for a baby too so if I say "we're doing it tonight no matter what" he knows what it means and is on board.


----------



## Starry Night

And one more thing: so excited about Sweetz' news! Baby Xander should be coming very soon!! And yes, all the trials and tribulations of a rough pregnancy are definitely worth it once the baby is in your arms. I've been down that road and really, there is no sweeter feeling.


----------



## Sweetz33

Appt tomorrow with OB. 10:40am. I find out what he wants me to do. Xander is a happy baby lol...me and dh are beyond ready for his arrival. As is all our family/friends.


----------



## nevergivingup

:hi: ladies 

soo tired.... not too many words.

great news Sweetz!! i know you and family are soo excited!!! Mucus plug is def an rewarding awesome sign!!

jabish: the owl probably wouldve made u feel alittle better. next time go with what makes you happy!

Pinkcasi: i agree with starrynight my opks didnt work for me most times but all the "O" symptns were there so i just went ahead and BD and got lucky two times. dont always rely on those opks, go with your body if anything.

Marhunting: Youre def welcome here!! Good vibes sent your way

AFM: I know most of yal are waiting to hear ab my birthing class...wellll i didnt go:blush: i was on the way there but i stopped at Wal-Mart and unexpectantly saw my SIL's there with a buggy full of baby things..car seat, stroller, bottles, etc. which all were for me, so she wanted me to make sure she got all the right things and wanted to go ahead and load them in my car since i was there. so i was sad to miss my class but happy to have gotten so many gifts and such unexpectantly. i couldnt wait until my DH got home so he could bring everything in the house bc they were to heavy for me to lift. My DH was mad i missed my class but when he saw all the goodies my SIL bought me, he soon forgot ab the class....i had to study anyway:dohh:

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Well we're still dtd regularly tho I missed a few days while I was sick, we'll just have to wait and see, thanks guys.

That's so sweet of your sil never your very lucky gifts are worth missing a class for I guess.

Jabish just do what makes you happy, men just don't get it they really don't, when I told my oh that I wanted to get a charm to remember my lost angel he basically said he didn't get it why would I want to remember when it upsets me, I was so angry but I accept that he doesn't get it, I explain things to him simply and he then gets it, just explain to your oh that you have to think positively and this is your way of coping and you would like his support in this regardless of how silly it seems to him. xx


----------



## jabish

thank you for the avdise nevergivingup and pinkcasi....i will go buy the owl and i will have a talk with the hubby.....these pills make me extra moody also..lol


----------



## meggiemay93

Runner That scan is sooo clear!!! I'm gonna guess girl. Mostly cause we only have 1 girl on this thread so far!

Pink I hope you didn't miss O!

Garfie I hope you're not out for this month!

Left wonderin Hopefully you'll O soon I wouldn't worry too much about o'ing after cd 14 not all women o on cd 14.

MamaTex I hope they can get your blood pressure so that is stays good!

MarHunting Welcome and good luck this month!

Sweetz Maybe you'll have the baby today!!! So exciting!!!!

Jabish I'm sorry you're having cramping! Hopefully it's a good sign though!

Never Your SIL is soooo sweet!!!! I wouldn't worry too much about missing class!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink your head must be fried !! Im now day 16 with no smiley face . I think im going crazy . Got the weirdest feeling of nauseousness in the car on the way home today ( felt just like at the begining of ms but no possibility it could be . Also have the feeling AF is just about to arrive feeling bloated and heavy . Its not possible they would be two weeks early . 


yes its certain im going bonkers !!



:angel: 24/12/2012


----------



## Left wonderin

oh and sorry Sweets , so excited for you wishing you all the luck in the world keep us posted


----------



## mowat

Go Sweetz! So excited for you!


----------



## garfie

Just a quick update ladies, I will not be on here much for the next few days - I'm out:cry:

More importantly my father in laws factory burnt to the ground yesterday morning - luckily there was no casualties - it was a printing firm. This means that hubby is out of work and as it's a family business we all have to rally round of course. Hubby and father in law are beyond devastated and I am trying to keep strong for them it took 7 years to build it and 2 seconds for it to catch alight and burn to the ground:cry:

Good luck Sweetz - not long now:flower:

Be back when I can:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

O No Garfie:cry: so sorry to hear ab your FIL business. I will be thinking of ya. And sorry to hear ab AF showing, def don't want to c her during this time. Keep your head up something great may be right around the corner. We'll miss ya!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh no Garfie sorry to hear that, glad no one was hurt but ofc family takes priority, dont worry about us we'll be here when you return x

Hey everyone hope we're all well, any sign of xander yet?!?!?!?!?

So im confused, it's CD27 still no + but i really feel like AF is coming and if it does not only will i be really annoyed as we're going away on Thursday for the weekend and it's valentines day! but it'll be odd as really early for me, though that said it woould be nice if it means that my cycles are normalising, that would be super nice, we'll just have to wait and see i guess, this cycle has been a total right off!

Have good days all xx


----------



## jabish

will keep you and your family in our prayers


----------



## runnergrl

so sorry garfie! :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie.....so sorry about everything. I'll be thinking of you and your family.

Sweets....yay! Very excited for you!

Pink.....my cycles were 30, 18, then 24........and now they are settling in between 22-25 days. My OB said it can take up to 6 months to regulate again. Although, I'm at 9 months, and my body still can't figure it out, lol. I know it's hard to wait and see, and trust me I know your frustration. Hope you get regular!

Sorry for any one I missed!

AFM, just waiting. (Story of my life...) Working out and dieting is going well. My weigh in day is Wednesday so I get to see if I've made progress! I feel like I have.... Also last night I had a dream I got a very positive HPT, and I couldn't believe it, so I took another, and it was so positive there were 4 lines, lol.

Hope everyone has a good day!:flower:


----------



## feistymomma

Just checking in. So far so good. I am still having back pain and I am falling asleep around 7:30. :happydance: but I can live with that!


----------



## Sweetz33

Garfie, you and your family are in my prayers love <3

No sign of Xander yet!! lol Docs said do WHATEVER to naturally induce myself. *sings* Ooooo HUNNNNNNYYYYYYYYY!!! haha I am going to hospital today for an ultrasound bc he thinks he is still breech and running a bit small. He also wants to check the fluid levels.

Got the crib today BUT no mattress *facepalm* It's all good. So excited....dunno what to do with myself these days hehehe


----------



## Sweetz33

36 weeks :)



I am so ready for him to get out!! :)


----------



## MamaTex

garfie said:


> Just a quick update ladies, I will not be on here much for the next few days - I'm out:cry:
> 
> More importantly my father in laws factory burnt to the ground yesterday morning - luckily there was no casualties - it was a printing firm. This means that hubby is out of work and as it's a family business we all have to rally round of course. Hubby and father in law are beyond devastated and I am trying to keep strong for them it took 7 years to build it and 2 seconds for it to catch alight and burn to the ground:cry:
> 
> Good luck Sweetz - not long now:flower:
> 
> Be back when I can:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

 So sorry to read this. Stay strong...


----------



## bamagurl

love the pictures sweetz! You look so cute!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies. Good day or evening to you. I visited a high risk OB this morning and he devised a plan to get my blood pressure down. I will now be going to the OB every week until the blood pressure is stabilized. He advised me that my delivery date will be a week before my EDD b/c he forsees complications if I go past 39 weeks. I just hope we can get to 39 weeks and not have to deliver too early. I would rather not be induced but I am seeing a lot of medical intervention in my future :(

I am going to see my regular OB this Wednesday with my husband to talk to him about genetic testing at 16 weeks as I am too far along now for the NT scan. The high risk OB mentioned something about Pentas testing or something.

In non baby news, I am waiting on my W-2 so we can do our taxes.


----------



## runnergrl

sweetz-so cute!!!!

Mamatex- hope you dont have to be induced and that you get your BP down soon! :hugs:

I think I popped this week!

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/B0BF73AF-C9B7-4144-B4B3-538942B27AB5-4609-000003C79E1ADB20_zpsa464b273.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - I'm so sorry to hear about your family's business. :( I really hope everyone can get things sorted and that other friends and family will gather round to support you. Sounds like you're having a rough time right now. Take care.

Sweetz and runner - great bump photos!! You both have a lovely rainbow glow.

Mama - glad that you were able to see a specialist about your high blood pressure. Has it been brought on by the pregnancy? Maybe you're not going to have the text book pregnancy but the doctors are going to help make sure you get your forever baby to bring home. It will be tough but definitely worth it. You can do it! :)

AFM - DS has his first ever stomach bug. dH and I have been scambling, trying to figure out how to best care for a vomiting toddler. One thing is for sure, I definitely have more laundry! The vomiting seems to have stopped but getting him to eat and drink is still a battle. Poor little man. :( At least we now know why he's been refusing food all week when he normally eats everything in sight. He's also slept a lot today and he normally doesn't nap very well. He seems on the upswing but still not himself.


----------



## meggiemay93

Garfie It sounds like you're going through a lot right now! I'm praying for you and your family!

Pink I hope your opk's didn't work and you caught the eggy so AF stays far away!!!

Sweetz Tell that baby to get turned around. Have you tried laying on him? I know it sounds cruel but it might help. 

Runner Yay you have a bump!!!!!

MamaTex I'm glad you're seeing a specialist and that he is helping you! It's definitely got to be nice having such good care to make sure your little one is safe!

Starry I'm praying for your little guy to get better and that you and DH don't catch it!


----------



## Sweetz33

Baby is head down and wanting out. Contractions more frequent but still not regular.


----------



## meggiemay93

Yay!!!!!! Xander come out!!!!! We want to see your picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol. I'm at home laying down. Got a couple doozies there but they stopped. Trust me, my dh and I are getting impatient lol. Poor guy hates seeing me in pain...kinda sweet lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

Lovely bump pics ladies Come on Xander stop keeping us waiting!

So i think AF is here, it started really light last night, nothing overnight but im convinced that's what it is, i knew this month was a right off at least i can get on with the next cycle, cycle 6 PM (post miscarriage, i thought putting AD was a lil inappropriate)
Im more gutted because we're going away this weekend, OH thought i would conceive in Glasgow it's his home town and he loves it i told him that even if i didn't have AF it woouldn't be my fertile time but he thinks Glasgow is magic and who knows, i think i fell pregnant there the last time so maybe it is.

Anyway, have good days y'all.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :hi:

Runnergrl: That pic of your bump is totally beautiful! I def see the bump; not to long now! And you def have the pregnant glow!

Starry night: sorry ab your little boy, I'm dreading those days when my little one gets sick in the future. But poor baby, tell him his BNB aunties hope he feel better soon!

MamaTex: YAYYY for a special OB. I had one and they really make you feel better to know they know what their doing and that you're in great hands. I hope that BP get under control too bc I don't like interventions I want to go in labor when he's ready. So hopefully you'll be fine.

Meggiemay: what's going on ma'am, anything new happening?

Pinkcasi: Sorry ab the spotting...bc we're obsessed with TTC it's only appropriate for me to say, "maybe it's IB(implantation bleeding:shrug: ) But if not at least you can start fresh next month just enjoy this Vacae,it def sounds relaxing to just be you and DH. Have fun. 

Sweetz: Wonderful bump ma'am, Xander is weighing small you say, then what in the world is in that stomach of yours??? Bc that beautiful bump is amazingly big! Contractions you def have it going on ma'am!! Xander we're waiting on ya!! Sweetz take advantage of DH being sweet, bc I think after the babe gets here that sweetness is out the door at least I think mine will be. He dosent let me do anything, cook wash clothes, carry bags, stand up to long...nothing, the attention is amazing some days I really exaggerate it ...shhhh 

Hi Bamagurl: how's school?

Hi Lpjkp!

Hi to anyone I may have missed... :hi:

AFM: Today I officially hit my 2nd to last milestone....Im Officially 37 weeks Pregnant, considered full term, so if he decides to come he won't be considered preterm....not that anything would be wrong if he was but just to make time pass. Officially 3 weeks even left. Def getting nervous. 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

nevergivingup said:


> Pinkcasi: Sorry ab the spotting...bc we're obsessed with TTC it's only appropriate for me to say, "maybe it's IB(implantation bleeding:shrug: ) But if not at least you can start fresh next month just enjoy this Vacae,it def sounds relaxing to just be you and DH. Have fun.

It's not going to be just us, we're going with my OH's son he's 11 and it'll be his first time on a plane so is totally excited, he's great and it'll be nice to have a lil family holiday but if im honest i do wish it was just me and my OH.


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> sweetz-so cute!!!!
> 
> Mamatex- hope you dont have to be induced and that you get your BP down soon! :hugs:
> 
> I think I popped this week!
> 
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/B0BF73AF-C9B7-4144-B4B3-538942B27AB5-4609-000003C79E1ADB20_zpsa464b273.jpg

Wow, that didn't take long. You look great!


----------



## runnergrl

I know! I cant believe how big I got so fast! The nurse at my Ob's office put it best. she said imagine a brand new balloon. you will struggle a bit to blow it up with air and it takes a while....keep it inflated for a few months, then let the air out. the next time you go to blow up that same balloon, it is MUCH easier and fills up very quickly! that's like your uterus. already been stretched, knows how to be pregnant:thumbup:

Never-3 weeks?!? holy cow! you and sweetz' babies will be here in no time! cant wait!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Runner, that's an amazing bump!

Pink, yeah maybe it's a good sign, like ovulation spotting or the such. Good luck!

Never, yay for 37 weeks! My friend just gave birth the day she reached 37 weeks to a beautiful baby girl.

Sweets, can't wait to hear updates!

AFM, tested this morning and no surprise, BFN. However just for fun I did an OPK because I heard those can detect HCG too, and it was almost positive, like it looked like the day before it turns positive for ovulation. I know not to read into that, but its just interesting. So, still waiting, and beginning to feel crampy, so more than likely I'm just waiting for AF. 

I have my epidural today, so hopefully I'll get some relief from the sciatica.

Have a good day!


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ so jealous of your 3 weeks left! haha that is so super exciting! 

Sweetz~ aww yay for contractions! Can't wait to see little Xander's picture! He will be here before we know it!

Garfie~ so sorry to hear about the fire! :hugs: & prayers sent your way! I know this will be a difficult time for you and your family!


----------



## Starry Night

pink - maybe you can bring home some Glasgow dirt to sprinkle in your garden/flower box or bring home water to drink during your fertile time that way you can still have the magic. ;) I am sorry that AF got you again. I hope your vacation is a happy distraction for you.

My brain is a little zapped at the moment so can't think of anything else to say other than "Hooray for babies!!" Good luck to the mamas who will be meeting their little ones so soon! :) :)

Oh, and DS barfed all over one of his favourite toys and now it's broken. :( It was the best toy ever and soothed so many tantrums. It was a light-up talking phone that was so low in volume and the voice not too annoying. I'm actually going to order another one because it's the perfect baby/toddler toy.


----------



## ESwemba84

I just got some disheartening news from my fertility doc. My ovarian reserve (egg count) is low. I'm 28 years old, and she said I will be going through menopause in my 30s. Damn, this really sucks. 

The next step is to monitor my next cycle. So I have to call when AF starts, and the we start more blood work and ultrasounds. Ugh.


----------



## jabish

ESwemba84 said:


> I just got some disheartening news from my fertility doc. My ovarian reserve (egg count) is low. I'm 28 years old, and she said I will be going through menopause in my 30s. Damn, this really sucks.
> 
> The next step is to monitor my next cycle. So I have to call when AF starts, and the we start more blood work and ultrasounds. Ugh.

so sorry you had bad news but you still have time,..focus on that and hang in there dear


----------



## mackjess

ES - :hugs: That is disheartening to think about going through menopause so soon. Hope the bloodwork goes well after AF so you can get to your BFP! Glad they want to check and keep an eye on you so you don't miss any chances to catch those precious eggies! Have faith lady, and don't forget the miracles of modern medicine. You will get your rainbow baby.

Pink - Hope you have a great holiday!

Runner - Super cute bump. I really need to get better on my walking so mine doesn't look so flubbery.

Sweetz - That is the most gravity defying bump I've ever seen! Come on Xander! I can't believe that belly is containing a baby that is small. :)

Garfie - Thoughts and prayers for your family!!

Meggie - Hope your interview went great today.

Never - OMG I would be dying. 3 weeks away. How are you feeling??

Tex - Glad you are in good care and get that BP under control. You really will feel better thru out the pregnancy if they get a handle on it, and it sounds like you've snagged a great doc!

I'm so sorry if I'm forgetting anyone. AFM- I caught influenza B even though I had my flu shot in Oct. Woke up at 4am Saturday with a fever and have only left the house 1 time since, and that was to go to the doc this morning. TG tylenol works on fevers better than it does on headaches so my fever stayed in the 99/100 range Sat and Sun. No fever Monday so I thought I'd be going back to work this morning but instead I woke up with a lowgrade fever and no voice. Now I'm on anti-biotics for a secondary throat infection and they have me taking benadryl and I can take the 4 hour sudafed every 6 hours 2 times a day so I can breathe again soon. SIGH.

On the upswing, my DH has been wonderful at taking care of me. And even thru all the sickness I have still been a hungry hungry hippo, so I have been keeping him busy! Also, my little Finn is usually a turd about letting me hear his HB on the doppler. I can always hear it behind the wooshing placenta, but it's never very isolated. He must feel sorry for his momma so he's been a good boy and I've heard him the last 2 days loud and clear soon as I barely touch the wand to my belly. It's so reassuring to know he's doing good even though I'm feeling so cruddy. Hoping I can at least work from home tomorrow then head back to work Thurs. Really hoping everyone has a better week than I have!! :wave:


----------



## Starry Night

mackjess - hope you get better soon! I had the influenza when I was pregnant with DS. It was the sickest I'd ever been! At least you're getting pampered and having some time to listen to your little one's heart beat!


----------



## runnergrl

hope everyone has a great day!

Sweetz-any updates?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry: :haha:that's a great idea, i dont know what i did there the first time (except the obvious) but i'll try and do it again!
Bless your poor DS poorly and without fave toy :hugs: for him!

ES: So sorry you didnt' get he news you were hoping for that's gutting it really is but there's still time and at least you have the experts taking care of you :hugs: for you too.

Mack: Sorry you're feeling ill also :hugs: for you but yay for DH beng lovely as it should be and :happydance: for hearing baby Finn im tote jel!!!

To everyone else there are too many to name, hope your all well, and as im being free and easy with them :hugs::hugs: for you all as well.

Im looking forward to my mini holiday, flying out tomorrow so i have to get home and pack and make sure everything is sorted OH is working till 11pm so he'll not be able to help, i cant wait, i'll be cold and wet and snowy but im just happy to be away from home, im going to not even think about conceiving and just have fun!
speaking of that, 2 days spotting and then today next to nothing ???!! is it possible that as i didn't get a +opk that i hven't ov'd and that's why no proper AF? or is there still hope?


----------



## Sweetz33

No updates yet. Did get a horrible contraction at 2am that scared the crap outta DH. Nusery is almost done, just waiting on changing table and mattress to arrive. I think Xander is waiting for that reason lol


----------



## MamaTex

Mackess, hope you get to feeling better. Glad you are getting care and attention at home!


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> I just got some disheartening news from my fertility doc. My ovarian reserve (egg count) is low. I'm 28 years old, and she said I will be going through menopause in my 30s. Damn, this really sucks.
> 
> The next step is to monitor my next cycle. So I have to call when AF starts, and the we start more blood work and ultrasounds. Ugh.

 That sucks! Your egg count is low, but there are still eggs so there is still a chance! It sounds like you have people that are committed to monitoring you and working to help you, which is good.


----------



## meggiemay93

Pink Have fun in Glasgow. What cd are you on? Maybe OPK's don't work for you and you're pregnant and the spotting was just implantation bleeding? I'm praying this is the case!

Never Yay for making it to 37 weeks!!!!!! It won't be long before he pops out!!!

ESwemba Wow that would be difficult to deal with. But you still have some eggs so I'll be praying super hard you get pregnant really soon!!! It's good that you have doctors looking into this and helping you out!!!

Mackjess Hopefully you get to feeling better soon!!! At least you can hear little one's heartbeat and DH is being helpful!

AFM My interview went pretty well and I'll be hearing about whether I got the job or not in a few days. AF is supposed to show tomorrow and i'm not feeling very hopeful about her staying away. I hope she's at least a day late because of valentine's day. If she is late I won't be testing til the 28th. That would be 2 weeks late, but I've had AF come a week late before and I don't want another BFN


----------



## Pinkcasi

meggiemay93 said:


> Pink Have fun in Glasgow. What cd are you on? Maybe OPK's don't work for you and you're pregnant and the spotting was just implantation bleeding? I'm praying this is the case!

it's cd29 currently and the 'bleeding' has completely stopped, i hope you're right about IM i really am, i did do a hpt earlier just for fun it was BFN but then if it's IB it would be far to early to show, i dont know whether to expect ov or AF next :shrug:


----------



## jabish

Ladies i am testing in the morning please be keeping me in mind..i am nervous.....this is 4 days early but using the 6day sooner test...guess we will see


----------



## Starry Night

pink - that sounds really confusing. I'd keep BD'ing just in case that was ovulation spotting. How heavy did it get? Whenever I get ovulation spotting it's usually just a single instance of light spotting on the panties. Usually it's brown but sometimes pink.

Also, I had really weird, irregular cycles after my first m/c. I had had 18 day cycles and then nothing for a really long time except a day or two of light spotting. Another month and a half went by with no AF but then I got my BFP which resulted in my son being born. I still have no idea what that random spotting was and my GP was just as clueless. She said it could have been anything from random spotting due to the post m/c hormones or even my body counting it as an AF. Who knows. If a proper AF doesn't show up in the next week or two maybe start taking a hpt once a week (any more would just be stressful and a waste of money unless you have cheapies).

jabish - good luck!! It's still early so try not to feel badly if it's still bfn.


----------



## runnergrl

seems like there are a lot of soon to be testers! Good luck to all! Hoping hand praying for more BFP's!! :dust:


----------



## jabish

thanx starrynight ...i will be upset but i will still have hope


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink firstly enjoy your holiday im so jealous would love to be heading off. Im right behind you on dc 20 with no positive o/v test but with no bleeding and no cm in sight . I am feeling slightly nauseous but think its all in my head to be honest !! 

my plan is to keep testing although it is costing a fortune until a smiley face turns up or af thats all i can think of doing now .

Hope everyone is well and boy is there exciting times ahead . 

Jabish wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tommrow. 

Esw remember it only takes one egg so you have loads for the job in hand :))


----------



## jabish

thanx soo much leftwonderin...i am excited but nervous


----------



## Left wonderin

i bet you are !!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Excited for the new testers. I love seeing more BFPs!

Any other ladies participating in lent? I usually give up booze or caffeine or something, but since I've done that already I'm not sure what to do this year!


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't decided anything yet. I think I skipped out last year too as I couldn't think of anything meaningful. I probably should give up the computer/FB and BNB but that sounds too hard! lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> pink - that sounds really confusing. I'd keep BD'ing just in case that was ovulation spotting. How heavy did it get? Whenever I get ovulation spotting it's usually just a single instance of light spotting on the panties. Usually it's brown but sometimes pink.
> 
> Also, I had really weird, irregular cycles after my first m/c. I had had 18 day cycles and then nothing for a really long time except a day or two of light spotting. Another month and a half went by with no AF but then I got my BFP which resulted in my son being born. I still have no idea what that random spotting was and my GP was just as clueless. She said it could have been anything from random spotting due to the post m/c hormones or even my body counting it as an AF. Who knows. If a proper AF doesn't show up in the next week or two maybe start taking a hpt once a week (any more would just be stressful and a waste of money unless you have cheapies).
> 
> jabish - good luck!! It's still early so try not to feel badly if it's still bfn.

Thanks starry, it didn't get heavy ya all really enough to notice on panties over the course of a day but that was it, I wore a pad for the day but didn't really need it.
It was pink not the brown that people talk about, I don't know as I've not gotten ov bleeding before.
I'm trying to just think of it as a really light af so I'm not disappointed at all, it would make sense if I didn't ov I guess, but I'll be testing again in a couple of weeks I recon.


----------



## jabish

BFN this morning:(


----------



## ESwemba84

Jabish, so sorry about the BFN. Maybe it's just to early? I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Pink, ugh that has got to be frustrating. I'm hoping you figure out where you are in your cycle, and hopefully get a surprise BFP!

Sorry to everyone I missed, I just woke up, lol. :flower:

Well, very crampy this morning and temp dropped, although still above the cover line, I know I'm out. But on the flip side, if AF starts later today, I get to make that phone call to kick off my fertility testing! So that's positive. But for now I'm off to physical therapy to repair my back so I can lose weight and get my body in the best shape possible for pregnancy! 

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## runnergrl

ESwemba84 said:


> Jabish, so sorry about the BFN. Maybe it's just to early? I'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Pink, ugh that has got to be frustrating. I'm hoping you figure out where you are in your cycle, and hopefully get a surprise BFP!
> 
> Sorry to everyone I missed, I just woke up, lol. :flower:
> 
> Well, very crampy this morning and temp dropped, although still above the cover line, I know I'm out. But on the flip side, if AF starts later today, I get to make that phone call to kick off my fertility testing! So that's positive. But for now I'm off to physical therapy to repair my back so I can lose weight and get my body in the best shape possible for pregnancy!
> 
> Everyone have a good day!

I love your attitude, its infectious:thumbup: Keep it up, you will be pregnant soon!!

Jabish-sorry about the BFN :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry about the bfn jabish it might just be too early tho.

It's true es your positive attitude is infectious good for you!

So I'm here in Glasgow, been up since 3.30 am I'm shattered were in our hotel after dropping my stepson at my sil's so we could have a valentines day together so kick off the wend by getting in some bd'ing just in case ha ha my oh loves the idea of conceiving in his home town i don't think it's likely but hey it's fun trying :blush:

Hope you have lovely valentines days :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

That sounds great Pink! Enjoy your time together and happy Valentine's day!


----------



## feistymomma

I just wanted to stop in and say hi! I made my first appointment yesterday, so hopefully I will be seeing this little dude on March 6th! 

Good luck to everyone testing soon! Sorry Jabish about the BFN, but you are not out yet! I will keep praying for you!

Lots of love to all on this Valentine's Day!


----------



## Sweetz33

SS for the BFN Jab....:hugs:

:dust: for all the testers!!!

So what's been going on over here? Still doing the NST/BPP...what a pain in the butt. lol Baby is head down (YAY) unsure on dilation as I haven't been checked in a few weeks. (not sure why I haven't been, but I am sure they will today)

I have been having contractions, but up until today, nothing too regular. Today however I am in a buttload of pain. I can feel the pressure, no longer constipated (in the past 2 days I have had 5-6 bowel movements), Xander is moving still but not his normal jumping bean self, dull lower back pain, was a bit nauseous for the past 2 days as well. 

DH is leaving work early today (if at all possible) and taking me in for my NST early. He wants them to check cervix and all that stuff.

On a random note, my nursery is finally finished!! LOL


----------



## bamagurl

I think we need pics of the nursery sweetz!

so sorry for the bfn jab :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL!!! I will upload in a little bit. Still need to buy his mattress. SIL thought one came with the crib haha


----------



## mackjess

When we were cleaning out the closet in the room we are turning into the nursery, I found a box of old pics. This was from about 20 years ago, and I thought I'd share it for Valentine's Day. LOL, I'm such a nerd!!
 



Attached Files:







20130214_104407.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## runnergrl

mackjess said:


> When we were cleaning out the closet in the room we are turning into the nursery, I found a box of old pics. This was from about 20 years ago, and I thought I'd share it for Valentine's Day. LOL, I'm such a nerd!!

lol! been there! done that! hilarious picture- so fun:)


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz - sounds like Xander is making ready is exit strategy! He should be coming very soon!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I know I should have better things to do than be on the Internet when in on hols but were just having a rest at the hotel before going out tonight so thought I'd drop in, so I bought my charm today, it's a silver heart with a smaller heart inside, it's lush and I think of it as my babe, 2 heartbeats as one, plus it'll be the charm I brought when in Glasgow on valentines day, many good memories.

Also get this, on the way from the airport to the hotel we saw 2 different rainbows! I take this as a sign that I'm either pregnant or will fall this weekend with my rainbow baby, I may be disappointed but I need the thought just now.

Much valentine love to ya!


----------



## mackjess

PINK! That is a wonderful sign!! I think it means very good news for you this cycle dear.


----------



## runnergrl

Pink I love that!! best of luck to you my dear!!! ANd happy :sex: to you:haha:


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck pink!

Just popping in to say that thanks to my low carb diet and exercise.....I lost 4 pounds last week! Woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

Pink...woohooo sounds good to me!

ES WTG GIRL!!!

DH is on his way home early. He is going to help me take a bath. Then off to the hospital for testing and have them check me out.

Here are the nursery pictures. <3 I need to buy the mattress today.


----------



## mackjess

Great job ES!! I lost 17lbs right before I got knocked up. I think it might have helped.

Sweetz, love the nursery and the doggie photo bomb!


----------



## bamagurl

Love the nursery pics! Keep us updated sweetz!! Love the dog in the pics too lol


----------



## Sweetz33

That would be Lucky Girl and she is a ham...she has not left my side for the past 2 days. In fact I'm sitting in the bath and she is laying outside the door. It is weird bc it is usually the other dog following me, not this one. This one is DH's dog.


----------



## Left wonderin

what a bunch of lovely people you all are , i really enjoy reading your posts and such support and positivity . It is infectious . Well to add to the positive vibe I eventually got my big fat smiley face on my ovulation test CD21 on 2nd cycle . I WAS OVER THE MOON this moring as i had counted myself out this month thinking i didnt ovulate . so here is hoping for a valentines conception lol.......

Pink enjoy your holidays and ya never know those rainbows may just have been trying o tell you something lol....

jabish im so sorry for your crap result on your test this :nope: Mind yourself 

sweets love the nursery can just see ya sitting in that chair by the window nursing :) not long now 

Happy heart day ladies :))


----------



## jabish

ok ladies i just got this on an 88cent walmart test..what do ya thnk...im nervously sick:wacko:


----------



## bamagurl

It looks positive but the picture is kinda blurry


----------



## mackjess

def a positive!


----------



## Starry Night

I definitely see a line. :)

And I wish the Walmarts in Canada sold those really cheap hpts!!


----------



## mowat

That definitely looks positive! Try a dozen more---I know I would!


----------



## nevergivingup

O wow did i miss alot....eeekk

Sweetz: That nursery is def perfect! esp. with the adorable doggy touch!! And my SIL got me a crib too but no mattress well at least a used mattress and id rather have a new mattress for my boy so im mattressless too but we bought him a bassinet until we feel confident enough to put him in his crib. Your DH sounds like prince charming to help you get a bath:kiss: he is def awesome!

Mackjess: I love that pic of you, it def shows happiness and lots of fun, theres nothing wrong with being a nerd...i totally wish i was one right ab now...

Pinkcasi: Your family retreat sounds amazing! And that was totally nice of your SIL to get your SS so you can be nasty..lol....just kidding, well at least thats what i call it for me and DH. My FX for you and DH, hey you never know...this vacae may just be it, dont lose hope ma'am esp if your OH is wanting to :sex: , im totally jealous of you at the moment. I cant get DH to do anything these days...i would be satisfied if i could get a slap on the butt..so you take advantage of that man of yours :sex: :happydance: Enjoy your vacae, you soo deserve it.

Bamagurl: did you have your 2nd u/s yet?

Left wonderin: How awesome and fantastic is that...to get a smiley face on V-Day.....so i need you to log off BNB and find that man of yours and get to work. My FX def for you!! We'll be waiting to hear great news. :dust: sent you and Pinkcasi way!!

Jabish: i totally see a 2nd line!!! :happydance::happydance: never count yourself out. CONGRATS MA'AM!! Now stick baby stick!! Those .88 cent test are great!

Eswemba: WOW, your weight loss is going Fanstatic, may i say im soo totally jealous of you, i cant wait to get there, you def make it sound so much fun!! I got prego after i loss weight and my FX that you do too!

Hi to any ladies that i missed :hi: 

AFM: Hadmy weekly internal today...it was just as painful as last time but DH came so i felt alittle better. But still no Dilation or effacement, he's still head down and real low but cervix is closed, which is ok..i guess. On the up and up..next week my doc will be giving me an U/S to estimate his weight:happydance: I havent seen my boy since i was 18 weeks for the gender scan so im over the moon that i will get to see him again and hopefully get some pics and see how well he progressed. Im sooo ready for next Thurs. to get here..i feel like a little kid on Christmas Eve waiting for Christmas Day to open my presents :kiss:

Newhoo, yal ladies have a Great night..my DH is fussing at me now bc i suppose to be studyn instead of chatting with my awesome BNB ladies...but if only he knew how awesome yal ladies are im sure he would understand why i must stop everything im doing to check on yal. Have a good day ladies...

p.s.: He just left to go pick up m V-Day gift......right now i dont want no teddy bear or chocolate...excuse my language..but i want what PINKCASI is having as well as half the universe on this day...i want some.. :sex: is that to much to ask love:dohh:


----------



## Sweetz33

at hospital on monitors. little over 2cm dilated 50% effacement regular contractions. Sending me home but with an rx for pain.


----------



## meggiemay93

Pinkcasi I'm gonna guess you're pregnant or will be in a few days!!!!!

Jabish That is a blurry photo, but definitely positive!!!!! Yay!!!

ESwemba Yay for losing 4 pounds!!!!! And you have such a great attitude!!!

Sweetz Your nursery is cute!!!! The female dog following you around is a good sign!!!! Animals seem to know when something is going to happen!!! And Yay for being dilated to 2cm!!!

Left Wonderin Yay on your positive OPK!!! Good luck!!!

AFM No AF, and i hope it stays away!!! Not sure though we'll see what tomorrow brings! And I got the post office job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Wow-busy day in here! Jabish-def a positive, congratulations!!! 
Sweets- looks like progress!! Exciting!
Never, I want :sex:too!! Hope we both get some, lol:)

:hi: to everyone else and hope you had happy love days!!


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ I go tomorrow to try again and see priss! Hopefully she won't be as sleepy and shy!


----------



## nevergivingup

Bamagurl: Yayy, hey at least you get to see her again!! 

Runnergrl: FX for both of us...so far looks like you may be the only lucky one....My DH has gone to sleep:growlmad: 

Sweetz: Yayy for dilation!! Booo for going home.


----------



## Storked

Dropping by to let Sweetz know that I am keeping an eye on her!

Can't wait to see pictures :)

<3 to everyone. Sorry for never being on here but have been sick and distancing myself from TTC. Thinking happy thoughts for you guys :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

jabish- did you re:test:??

never-no such luck. I was too tired, lol :haha:


----------



## meggiemay93

AF showed at 3 this morning. Looks like she's gonna be horrible this time.


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweets, yay! Almost time to meet your little guy!

Jabish, that's totally positive!

Everyone else, I'll get back on in a few to respond, but I'm running late...

I really don't want to get my hopes up but still no AF, temp went back up by .5 degrees this morning, and I got the faintest second line ever on one of those cheapo Dollar Store tests with FMU. So I ran out and got a FRER, and negative on that one, but it was with SMU and about 50 minutes after the first pee. I still feel like AF is coming. I'm still crampy, so I really don't want to get my hopes up. I'll test again tomorrow morning.....but for now here is what I saw this morning:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_05001.jpg
File size: 134.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## runnergrl

thats a tough on ES....not sure if I see something or not! Good luck!


----------



## lpjkp

Congrats jabish!

I can see that second line ES...i hope that's your bfp! I'll say a precautionary congrats!x


----------



## mackjess

ES, that looks like a very faint line to me. When I blow it up I can see the color a bit. Good luck!!


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Sweets, yay! Almost time to meet your little guy!
> 
> Jabish, that's totally positive!
> 
> Everyone else, I'll get back on in a few to respond, but I'm running late...
> 
> I really don't want to get my hopes up but still no AF, temp went back up by .5 degrees this morning, and I got the faintest second line ever on one of those cheapo Dollar Store tests with FMU. So I ran out and got a FRER, and negative on that one, but it was with SMU and about 50 minutes after the first pee. I still feel like AF is coming. I'm still crampy, so I really don't want to get my hopes up. I'll test again tomorrow morning.....but for now here is what I saw this morning:

This one is hard but I swear I see a very very faint line. Hope this is it and congrats jabish!


----------



## MamaTex

I just wanted to add that I am sorry I have not been active in this thread much. I am waiting for our current Internet contract to run out before I set up the Internet again. It is over in a few days so we decided to just wait it out until then. When we get set up, I will respond to everyone more!! :)


----------



## jabish

i go tthe same result this morning but am gonna test and post again later..thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone just popping in quickly can't stay long as busy being step mum to a hyper active 11 year old, where he gets this energy from I don't know, but it's enough to make me change my mind about ttc ha ha.

So my oh and I are going engagement ring shopping on Sunday! I'm so excited we've been saving for a decent one, it'll be official then argh!!
Then something else to worry about other than ttc... Planning a wedding huzzah!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## meggiemay93

ESwemba I'm not sure if I see something or not. I hope there is something there though!!!!

Pink Congrats on getting married!!! That is soooooo exciting!!!!! I love weddings and being married!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

meggiemay93 said:


> AF showed at 3 this morning. Looks like she's gonna be horrible this time.

The little witch is so sneeky turning up at 3am . :growlmad: 


:hugs: to you and dont give up hope great things about cycles , another one is never too far away x


----------



## Left wonderin

pink exciting about the ring shopping :) hope you enjoying your holidays :)


----------



## runnergrl

congrats pink! what an exciting time if your life!

Sweetz- how about you have that baby this weekend, huh?? :haha:


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! So tired that I can't remember what I just read....
Just wanted to pop in and say we got to see our little princess! She was such a good sport! She is measuring a week ahead, so she is measuring 29 weeks and weighing in at 3 lbs!
 



Attached Files:







THOMAS_JESSICA_23.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









THOMAS_JESSICA_21.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweetz33

Beautiful bama! 

I hope so runner I'm getting so giddy and excited! (So is DH...it is adorable)


----------



## Left wonderin

She Looks quite the laid back lady lol.............. thanks for posting the scans xx


----------



## jabish

the test i took this morning was negative............i don't know how much more of this crap i can take...im about broken


----------



## ESwemba84

Meggie, so sorry the witch got ya.

Jabish, I'm so sorry. I know how hard it can be to get your hopes up and be given yet another disappointment. 

Bama, great pics!

Pink, congrats! Ring shopping is fun. I'm jealous you get some new bling! 

Well, I'm pretty much with Jabish. Still no AF, temp dropped a bit this AM, but still above the cover line. I got like a shadow line on a FRER this morning, but its one of those lines that may or may not be there. If AF is coming, I hope she waits until Monday, so I can call the fertility place on CD1. Grrrrr, hate this waiting game!

Also, my knees are extremely painful from exercise. It kinda feels like tendinitis in both knees. I'm trying to rest them, but I also want to continue working out. Lol, I have the body of a 65 year old. It's getting ridiculous!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Jabish, omy :thumbup: im sorry with whats going on....that really sucks, the women who really want it always have to go on a rollercoaster ride before being able to rejoice. My FX that its still positive hopefully its a faulty test or something. Dont feel to down almost all of us went or going through that same thing.

PinkCasi: CONGRATS ma'am. now thats def exciting. That will def take your mind of TTC...at least it would for me, but then again this TTC thing really takes over sometimes. Enjoy your vacae! And your little rainbow baby maybe will be totally different then your DSS so no backing our now!:happydance:

Bamagurl: what a beautiful U/S. She is absolutely adorable even in all that amniotic fluid!! Thanks ma'am for sharing!!

Eswemba: I think i see something, but unfortunately my vision is allowing me to see 3 lines instead of two :shrug: MY FX for you ma'am!

Leftwondering: Sorry to hear ab AF showing, no one never likes to see her but it gives you another chance to start fresh and new, so positive thoughts ma'am.

:hi: to all the ladies ive missed.

AFM: Still hanging in there. My babyshower is today at 2 pm, so no studyn for me today. Then one more Babyshower to go in another week....hopefully my boy will hang in there until the last babyshower to get his gifts :winkwink:

Have a Great Day ladies!


----------



## meggiemay93

Bama She is sooooo cute!!!!!

ES I hope AF stays away for you!!!!! And that your knees get to feeling better!

Jabish :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Hoping for the best Jabish and ESwemba---it's got to be our time soon.

I tested Friday, but this morning I resisted the urge (chickened out, really). Not even 10dpo until tomorrow, so I'm guessing I wouldn't even get a line until later this coming week. DH said I had a "glow" the other day. Sounds good, but he was convinced I was pregnant last month, and well....

Really hoping this is my month because next month DH is going away at ovulation time. When he found out he was pretty upset. I should get a positive on Wednesday, or THursday and he's leaving Wednesday night and won't be back until Friday late. He managed to take Wednesday off work, so we can give it a go in the afternoon and then again Friday when he gets back.

But, hopefully I'm already knocked up so next month won't even matter! Right!


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick pop in, it snowed today right b4 my babyshower!!!! So alot of people stayed home but a good bit of people came so it still turned out ok. This will def be a rememerable Babyshower...I got pics of the snow to show my boy when he comes it snowed on one of his special days! We only get snow once a year and out of all days it had to be today. I'm just ready for him to get here now!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Awe that's sweet Never! And wow, only 17 days left!


----------



## runnergrl

wow never! glad your shower was nice but Im sorry the snow kept some people away!

The race is on- who will have the first baby??!?


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck Mowat! I know, right? It's gotta happen for one of us here shortly....

Well, I got another line on a cheapo this morning. And its a TAD darker than 2 days ago. I also got a pretty much positive OPK (I know, its just for fun, but still...) I'm not quite convinced yet as I feel I should be getting darker lines by now, but still no sign of AF, although I have felt crampy at times throughout the day and keep expecting it every time I go to the bathroom.

I try not to read into symptoms, as I was convinced I was knocked up many cycles by reading into symptoms. The one thing I will maybe read into is I was only able to finish 1/2 of my coffee this morning because it didn't taste good, and I had the same aversion to coffee with my past pregnancy which started about a week before I got my BFP. 

Anyway, here are this mornings tests. I hate that it is still inconclusive. I also used a cheapo because I'm tired of buying FRERs and in a couple acts of desperation, I've peed on $20 to no avail. If still no AF in a few days, I'll go that route.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_05721.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_05751.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_05811.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweetz33

So cool Never! 

I woke up in a foul mood. DH decided to be lazy so landed up running late for work. I'm in a world of pain and discomfort so asked him to take out dogs. He took out one and not the other and at that only let her pee then rushed her back in. So I had to get up, take them both out, and let them complete their business. On top of it DH gave me attitude bc I was grouchy. I'm crampy, nauseous, and having regular (yet not close enough) contractions...and he couldn't take 5 minutes to properly take out the dogs?! RRAWR!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Sweetz, DH acting up, they have their days, I guess they can't be sweet and helpful everyday, that's asking to much of them these days even if we're carrying their babies and gaining tremendous amount of weight and painfully waddling everywhere.....men...inspite of all that I can't picture myself w/o my DH....arrgh!

Runnergrl: with what Sweetz got going on I'm surely thinking she might beat me in this race bc I do believe my boy is relaxing in my uterus and laughing at me bc there's nothing I can do:haha: 

Eswemba: I def see a 2nd line on the last test. And I used an OPK to test for pregnancy and it looked just like yours...indeed I was pregnant...FX!

Well ladies, the inevitable occurred.....after 9months of constantly putting Vaseline cocoa butter all over 2x's a day...the horrible stretch marks has made their awful appearance. The bottom of my belly is now the home to 10 depressing stretch marks....I guess it was just meant to be 16 days to go and now they decide to show up...grrrr. The beauties of pregnancy, eh:haha:


----------



## BayBeeEm

Helloooooooo! I haven't been on here in ages! I know I've missed so much but hopefully I have missed any births! From the look of things I can see Never, Bama and Sweetz, the veterans, are still here.  I have some work to do as it pertains to getting to know the other important ladies of this group. Catching up in 5 ... 4... 3...


----------



## lpjkp

Awww never!! If it makes you feel better,I have them too,but on my boobs so far...youve earned your stripes and done the most wonderful job of carrying your little one, show them loud and proud! I am :) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Jabish, omy :thumbup: im sorry with whats going on....that really sucks, the women who really want it always have to go on a rollercoaster ride before being able to rejoice. My FX that its still positive hopefully its a faulty test or something. Dont feel to down almost all of us went or going through that same thing.
> 
> PinkCasi: CONGRATS ma'am. now thats def exciting. That will def take your mind of TTC...at least it would for me, but then again this TTC thing really takes over sometimes. Enjoy your vacae! And your little rainbow baby maybe will be totally different then your DSS so no backing our now!:happydance:
> 
> Bamagurl: what a beautiful U/S. She is absolutely adorable even in all that amniotic fluid!! Thanks ma'am for sharing!!
> 
> Eswemba: I think i see something, but unfortunately my vision is allowing me to see 3 lines instead of two :shrug: MY FX for you ma'am!
> 
> Leftwondering: Sorry to hear ab AF showing, no one never likes to see her but it gives you another chance to start fresh and new, so positive thoughts ma'am.
> 
> :hi: to all the ladies ive missed.
> 
> AFM: Still hanging in there. My babyshower is today at 2 pm, so no studyn for me today. Then one more Babyshower to go in another week....hopefully my boy will hang in there until the last babyshower to get his gifts :winkwink:
> 
> Have a Great Day ladies!

lol nope no AF showing up ( Smiley face on ovulation test !) Now 1 DPO so the start of tww


----------



## meggiemay93

Mowat I hope you get a BFP this month! and I wouldn't test yet if I were you either.

ES Your test looks good to me! I hope this is your BFP!!!

Sweetz I'm so sorry you're having a bad day! I hope the rest of the day turns out better!

Never I'm so sorry you have stretch marks that stinks that you didn't get have them and they just showed up when you were almost done.

AFM Having a horrible day. I'm going to be not trying not preventing cause i'm having a horrible time and just can't stand it. I think I'm gonna be away from here for awhile too. Sorry


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh feeling absolutely miserable today ladies. Nauseous, backache, cramping, leg cramp in right leg, very*irritable, and extremely exhausted. Not sure if these are good signs or that I'm getting sick again. I just want my boy here so my body goes back to normal.


----------



## nevergivingup

O sorry Sweetz ab the pain....I'm def taking that as a good sign, right..?

Left wondering: Oops Forgive me ma'am, I've read it wrong, def apologies for throwing the witch on you:growlmad: Can we blame my bad brain on my pregnancy still....or is that phase over..?

Lpjkp: Aww that def made me feel good ab my "Stripes", I didn't think ab them like that...Thank You for that :hugs:

BAYBEEEM!!!!!! How WONDERFUL IT IS TO HEAR FROM U AGAIN!!! And you're 25 wks already, how awesome that is!!! How is your little boy? What the docs say? What are those cravings? So many questions, so little time bc you'll be 40 wks in no time!!!

Meggiemay: sorry to hear that you're having a bad time TTC, but it hurts even more when you do get a BFP for it to only be taken away from you in the weeks to come. Don't give up on yourself, I'm sure your body will do what it's meant to do in due time all we ladies can do is keep trying, but do take time bc this is never as easy for the ones who really want and deserve it, but we will miss ya, don't forget ab us :hugs: bc we won't forget ab u.


----------



## Starry Night

never - if it makes you feel better I have about 100 stretch marks on my abdomen and they stretch all the way around to my back and reach up nearly to my chest. Whenever I feel down about them I remind myself that they're genetic so I didn't do anything wrong. Also, they do become more invisible as your body returns to its normal size.


----------



## Sweetz33

37 weeks and so ready for Xander to arrive.....

Look..



All it needs is Xander to be complete!! lol

Never...Stretch marks are tiger stripes!! I have a bunch and show them with pride! I have them on my legs too...go fig. My belly button area is one big stretch mark lol


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweets, sorry about your bad day. I like your pics!

Never, I have stretch marks on my inner thighs from being fat and lazy, not pregnant, although I wish that's the excuse I have. Anyway, apparently they fade and get smaller with time and as the body returns to normal. 

Still no AF! Every hour I go without her showing up is a milestone. I do hate this waiting game, though.


----------



## Sweetz33

ES :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

One of the BEST videos I have seen in a while so had to share.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=508706093269


----------



## jabish

still turning out negative tests....14 dpo today and harsh cramps here....it's been hard to handle either the 3 walmart tests were wrong or i had a chemical... :(


----------



## runnergrl

Jabish and ES- I am so sorry you two are having such a hard time with the test being so unclear!! Hope you both get some answers soon!!!

:dust:

Sweetz-hope you feel better soon! Loving that Xander's room is ready! crib is so cute:)


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz33 said:


> One of the BEST videos I have seen in a while so had to share.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=508706093269


That was terrific. Too funny. :haha:


----------



## Wilsmom

So we went out of town this weekend to wrap up celebrating our sons due date and Valentines. We've been bding all week since I've had lots of ewcm... This morning my opk came up with a smiley face!!! This afternoon I had ovulation cramps which I've never noticed before... We bded again tonight and I used preseed- who knows if it'll actually make a difference. Hoping for a temp spike in the morning! But I'm gonna do another opk just to make sure. I am so hopeful this month! I just feel like I gotta get pregnant :0) We will see!


----------



## nevergivingup

Wilsmom, it sounds like you done everything right, dont worry all you can do now is let your body do its job. FX that it will do what its meant to do....:dust:

Thanks ladies for making me feel better ab the stress marks, stripes and tiger stripes:flower: It makes me feel better to know that they just happen. 

Sweetz, the crib is perfect, and your bump is def adorably cute and huge, how do you hold Xander and all that fluid up bc you have a small frame. Im sure youre ready for him to come.

eswemba: hopefully AF wont show..Positive thoughts!

Jabish: O my, sorry ab whats going on, im always hoping that its a BFP an nothing else. 

AFM: Unpacking things from the baby shower...finding out i need more storage.

have a good night ladies


----------



## nevergivingup

O Yea SWEETZ, that video was awesome, very cute and funny!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never I have no clue how I haven't toppled forward yet lol even my boobs have gotten bigger. I went from a 32 small C to a 34 DD and the milk hasn't even come in yet.  I do have a buttload of back pain and leg pain. I am so ready for him to come.


----------



## Wilsmom

So I wanna see if you guys agree with me on what I think my body is doing. 
Yesterday- cd 15 I got a positive opk and cramps im the afternoon, which I thought were ovulation cramps. we bded last night (as well as almost everyday last week) :0)
Today- Cd 16- my temp took a massive dip and opk came back negative. Thinking I must ovulate today since opk is a predictor of ovulation getting ready to occur and temp dip can indicate ovulation. I know I won't know for sure until my temp rises, indicating that ovulation did occur. But I should considered myself still fertile today, correct? I think I'm gonna get hubby to bd as soon as he wakes up!


----------



## jabish

thank you everyone for being so supportive....no one in my family knows what to say..i actually told them to leave me alone..lol..don't wanna hear it from people that dont have a clue of what i am going threw


----------



## lpjkp

that sounds to me like you're ovulating today wilsmom! Go catch that eggie!!! Looking forward to that bfp in a couple of weeks!xx


----------



## runnergrl

good luck wilsmom! sounds like you are covering all of your bases! FX'ed!


----------



## Sweetz33

Sounds like the big O to me! :dust:


----------



## ESwemba84

:wohoo: Got a faint but obviously there line on a FRER this AM. Trying not to get my hopes up, as the line is still faint, and I'm crampy. Today I'm technically late for AF. I actually did 2 tests this morning, thought I saw a line with FMU, thought I was going crazy. Apparently my SMU is more concentrated because the line came up within 20 seconds. Soooooo, I called the fertility doc and I go in for a blood test tomorrow. Oh man, more waiting. I'll post a pic in a few. I don't feel like this is happening right now!


----------



## ESwemba84

Here they are.....
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 143.7 KB
Views: 18









photo1.jpg
File size: 131.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## runnergrl

thats a line!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Congrats ES! They're fab lines for an FRER...youre definitely cooking a little one!!! Xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

I see lines and I'm on my phone so small screen. Congrats!


----------



## Starry Night

ES, that's definitely a line!!! Congratulations!!!! 


Ugh, woke up to some brown spotting and feeling a little 'blah'. I'm worried it's AF and I'm only on CD18!! I'm not even due to ovulate until next week due to my longer cycles. I have been having some pinching pains so I guess it could be ovulation coming early. I've been irregular in the past. My main worry is that my body is still spazzing out due to the m/c in early November. My last AF only lasted 5 days instead of my usual 7 and it took 5 months to go back to normal after my first m/c.

I'm just sick of this drama.

And now we're in the middle of a blizzard and I was supposed to be having a girl's day out. It was my first one in over a year. Really disappointed.


----------



## jabish

ok i am at 15dpo and having yellowish cm but still all tests show bfn...anyone else herd of yellowish cm before getting a bfp?


----------



## bamagurl

Certainly see a line!!! :wohoo:


----------



## lisalee1

ESWemba- I know you don't know me b/c I don't post often. I just wanted to celebrate with you b/c I saw you just got a BFP!!! CONGRATS!!! We are all very happy for you. I could definitely see the positive on the 1st test. Now it's time to relax b/c you've done it! H&H 9 mths! :)


----------



## lisalee1

Never- 16 days before you're due stretch marks show up? GRRRRR!!! No need to worry about that tho. You worked hard and earned those stretch marks. :)  I can't really see the bottom of my stomach so I don't know if I have stretch marks there. 
I can't believe you waited so long to have a babyshower. I would've gone crazy and would've bought everything by now! How is the baby room? Ours is completely set-up and has been for weeks (over a month). We definitely need more space tho.

Bamagurl- I see your 4-D baby pic. Very cute! How r u feeling these days?

Runnergrl & LPJ- I see you ladies are doing well too. 

Sweetz- Just a few more days/weeks! 

Hello to all the other ladies I missed.


----------



## bamagurl

I am doing well just starting to feel super tired & behind on getting things ready for the nursery! How have you been feeling? Oh my 13 days to go!!! How exciting! I think you should post pics of the nursery :) So good to hear from you!


----------



## lisalee1

bamagurl said:


> I am doing well just starting to feel super tired & behind on getting things ready for the nursery! How have you been feeling? Oh my 13 days to go!!! How exciting! I think you should post pics of the nursery :) So good to hear from you!

I hear that some people get more tired towards the end. I have been feeling good! I feel so blessed to have a problem-free pregnancy for the most part besides minor aches & pains. 

Me and my husband are BEYOND excited!!!! Can't wait for the fun to begin. I'm just a little sad that he doesn't have more days off work. I think it's sad that men don't get paternity leave like us women get maternity leave. Men need time to bond with their little ones too! But both of us can't afford to be on unpaid leave at the same time. Either way, the countdown is on! :cloud9::baby:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone so I'm back in the country, just dropping my dss home it's been exhausting.
Glad your all doing well, I'll drop back later for a fuller update xx


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah I am sure school and chasing around an almost 2 year old isn't helping my tiredness haha! That is great that you have had a smooth sailing pregnancy! Can't wait to see pics of your little one when he makes his arrival! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

((((((((((((((LISA))))))))))))))))))))) LTNS!!! :) OOOOo you are sooo closeeeee!!! :happydance:

Jab...not sure if I did or not as my memory is shot to hell right now....sorry wish I could be of more help.

AFM...Last Thursday forgot to set up NST/BPP appt apparently *WHOOPS* but they are cool. They actually called me and asked if I was coming in or not haha!! I said OPPS MY B!! They also said since I have been having contractions and period like cramping still they are going to do a labor check (one can only hope lol). They said a red flag was the fact I landed up having vomiting and the runs this morning after breakfast. If I am not in labor, then testing it is HAHAHA!! On Thursday I was 2cm, 50% effaced so we will see what I am today! Funny thing....they have a pool going on at L&D to see which group of nurses will be on when I actually am in labor. We all know each other by name ROFL. Joan is my fav, she is an older lady with a young spirit and CONSTANTLY cracks me up. She was training a new girl, and I walked in and was like "wassup Joan" and I went into one of the triage rooms and set myself up on the monitors. The new nurse looked at me in shock. Joan then said "Oh she is a pro...she has been having to do this for weeks...Hey M, do you mind showing her how it is done so I can finish this paperwork up?" Me: "Sure thing Joan" HAHA!!!


----------



## jabish

i guess it's just a waiting game till AF shows but the cramps are getting to me...it usually dont hurt like this unless i am already bleeding


----------



## mowat

Congrats on the line ESwemba! Rooting for you!

Oh Jabish, I really feel for you. Still hoping this is your month.

I'm about 11dpo today and starting to feel out again. I've been tracking my symptoms for a few months, and although this month the cramps/headaches, etc have been less, they still seem to be following the same pattern. In other words I'm predicting a BFN. The only new symptom is heartburn. Hmmm, I never have heartburn.

I did email the doctor that I saw for my hysteroscopy in December. Hoping she can fax me a prescription for a fertility drug---I can't afford to fly down and see her again.

Oh well, maybe I won't need it. Still the symptoms are not looking good again.


----------



## jabish

thank you everyone for the support....is it possible to be at 15dp and still be getting negatives :( and i am having constant cramping....i guess only time will tell


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :hi:

CONGRATS Eswemba on your :bfp: how wonderful adn awesome is that!! You soo deserve it!! STICK BABY STICK and GROW GROW GROW!!!

Sweetz: Is it still prego brain....and ooo cant wait to hear how far along you are now!! And i love those kindve relationships at the docs office. It makes you feel so good!

Jabish: Im sorry that your 15DPO and still on a roller coaster. By now you shouldve been getting a BFP unless you "O" later then you thought. "O" does consist of slight cramping but the cramping youre mentioning sounds quite painful, in all honestly if its not a BFP. i really hope its just AF and not a chemical. DOnt let your mind think its a chemical, bc its probably not even that. Just keep watching and if you need more accurate answers try calling the doc. to get your blood drawn to see if indeed it is a chemical, FX that its not. Our minds love to think the worst so dont ponder to much on a chemical.

Lisalee!! O wow did i miss you ma'am!! And youre 38 weeks & 1 day!! 1 week and 6 days left, how awesome is that then you'll be meeting your little baby!! I was to worried to buy things to early and yes my babyshower ran really late so of course i already had some things purchased once i hit 8 months. But now im really buying everything i didnt get at the shower. And believe it or not i still have one more babyshower next week on MARCH 2nd and im DUE MARCH 5th..how crazy is that!!! But i wont turn away free gifts! My DH is finishing up his nursery now...he's in no rush bc the baby will be in our room sleeping in his bassinet...i dont think i'll be in a rush to put him in his crib.

Newhoo i already wrote to much...Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Left wonderin

hi all 

Jabish sorry your having a tough time but hang in there its not over till the witcharrives maybe this time she took a wrong turn , 

Sweetz your story about the doc appointment is hillarious can just picture the nurses face !

Pink welcome home hope youhad a good holiday , how did ring shopping go . 

Me Im 2dpo and trying not to ss or freak out .. long way to go yet :)


----------



## Starry Night

:brat: My stupid AF has arrived and it's only CD18!!!! :growlmad: It's such a stupid reminder of my miscarriage. I want to move on and put it all behind me but my body keeps reminding me that I'm broken. I mean, it took 5 months for my body to sort itself out last time but it still sucks.


----------



## jabish

:witch: came :cry:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

Starry Night- Sorry to hear about AF. I think the recovery time probably has something to do with how far along you were during the MC. But we're all hoping that you will recover soon and things get back on track sooner than it did the last time. :hugs:

Sweetz- We never know if you're gonna go BEFORE or AFTER me & Never. That's what I'd love to bet on! :)

Never- I had 2 baby showers too. I feel like I have everything I need! Next on our list is installing our car seat.

Jabish- I don't know about your TTC journey but sorry the witch got you. FX for next month. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

so sorry abt af arriving ladies....

Lisa....the rate I'm going you and never will give birth first...

Well ladies slightly frustrated after my appointment this evening. My boy is ready to come, perfect position etc.. My body is having regular contractions. Problem is my cervix will not dilate past a bit over 2! They said apparently all the stupid meds they gave me to STOP labor have tricked my body into not wanting to go into labor. This has caused me to have an irritable uterus which is constantly cramping (hence the pain). They can't induce until 39 weeks due to some stupid regulation put on local hospitals. Arrrrggghh! They told me to do the walk and squat. One problem...I have a sprained right ankle. So they said the next best thing for me to do is have sex and have him finish in me and hold the sperm in for a few minutes to soften cervix. Ugh....so frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes. Sounds like your medical treatment worked TOO well. Is it because of the pain that you're supposed to have Xander come soon? Or that you're actually in early labour but your body won't progress? Either way, sounds really frustrating. The last few weeks are bad enough without the pain of contractions. I really hope you dilate soon and Xander makes his most-welcome appearance.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :hi: 

O sorry Starry Night ab AF coming. I know how you feel but don't ever think ur broken, I think ur just fine bc your AF comes on and that's a great beginning to getting your rainbow baby! Hey who knows this might just be the last cycle you see, your month may just be March for Concieving, just don't lose hope!! Trick your body into thinking you're not worrying ab getting pregnant, bc stress along with constantly worrying ab pregnancy will throw you're cycle off track. FX for march!!

Jabish: Sorry your AF came, don't you worry ab it your body is still cleaning itself up so it can successfully carry your rainbow baby..Positive thoughts!

Sweetz: O no, the medicines had worked too well, and now you're full term and he still hasn't come, forgive me for laughing, but I think that is so cute and funny....bc everyone is so ready for him!! Looks like sex will be the excercise until Xander arrives....at least you're getting some, I'm still waiting on my DH to share his goods but he is def being stingy....isn't that against the marriage book of sex laws!!!

Lisalee: I bet that makes you even more anxious for your little rainbow baby to come. You're def lucky bc I'm almost running around like a crazy women between school and getting the baby things together I'm sure I will lose my head soon. I haven't installed my car seat either...honestly I have no clue what to do....FTM:blush: I still have to get some little things he has enough of clothes diapers bibs I just have to get him some more cloth diapers and receiving blankets. My bet is now on you or Sweetz, I'm def not in the running, I just have 0 signs of him coming anytime soon.

AFM: it's way past my bedtime..but it's 12:44am and I'm officially 38 weeks pregnant!!! 2 weeks even to go!! And I don't know what my baby thinks he's doing but he all of sudden is being very active at night time now and less active during the day, I hope he dosent keep those patterns when he gets here... and Im so mad bc someone gave me their icky cold!! I know who it was, that aggravates me if you know you got a cold then why do you come around me, I don't want a cold and I have enough going on as it is with daily body pains(def not complaining)!!

Have a good night ladies!!


----------



## Starry Night

never - you may be right. After my first m/c my cycles never got a chance to go back to normal before I conceived my DS. I mean, I got my bfp on CD70 after having three 18 day cycles!! The shock of AF arriving this morning was like a kick in the teeth and I was mopey most of the day but I feel kind of "over it". It's been a rough weekend. DS was just getting over the stomach bug and we had to put down one of our cats. :(


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and it's normal for babies to be more active at night. I think it's to train you for your life as a mommy to a newborn! lol Sorry about the cold. As if you need something else to add to your discomfort. Yeesh.


----------



## ESwemba84

Geez sweets, that has to be frustrating.....hopefully the persistence of Xander wanting to get out will pay off soon!

Never, yay for 38 weeks!

Starry and Jabish.....:hugs:

Well, I'm awake at 3:15 AM with unbearable pain in both knees. I've had the pain for over a week now and it is steadily getting worse.:nope: So to keep my mind off the pain, I thought I'd jump on here!

I'm waiting to take another test this morning before I go to get blood work done, so if my test comes back negative for whatever reason, I won't be taken by surprise. Although my boobs feel tender and I had a tiny wave of nausea last night.:happydance: I have sworn that if I get morning sickness to any degree, I will cherish every minute of it, because I didn't have that with my last pregnancy. Well, I'm gonna try to get some sleep. Good night!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Eswemba ab the sore knees, i hope they feel better once you get some rest. Ready to hear your blood work and the great news. Think positive i sure am for ya!!

Starry NIght: O wow i can see why youre feeling more down, sorry ab your cat, it saddens me when an animal have to be put down, i cried for days about my dog when i was 20 bc he died naturally. And sorry ab your DS, i sure hope that bug goes away, poor baby boy. And i understand why seeing AF would bother you more this time bc you concieved last time w/o waitin on AF to normalize, its only human to expect that same thing to happen, at least i did, after my m/c i didnt wait for AF i jumped right bk in and luckily got pregnant but unfortunately it didnt stick, that was more devastating than seeing AF i cried inside and out. But dont you worry once you get your BFP, it will all be worth while, the pain and the wait.

Goodmorning ladies :hi:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies,
Jabbish and Starry: So sorry :hugs:

Sweetz: sorry it's a nightmare for you at the moment Come on Xander give Mummy a break!

Es: I really hope the next test is a darker BFp, you really deserve it fx'd for you, stick bean stick!!

Ok so me, im back at work today Boo! after several lovely days away, it was fantastic, we walked, we talked we went shopping we :sex: it was really lovely to be away from it all and to just relax, it's a shame to be back really. Also i havee my beautiful engagement ring, it's like lush i love it!!!! now all i have to do is plan a wedding, still at least it might take my mind off of TTC, a couple of times my DF (tha'ts darling Fiancee!!!) told me off for being on here as i said i wasn't going to think abut TTC while away i was just going to relax.

To everone i missed super sorry, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## ESwemba84

Just got back from my blood work. I should get a call by the end of the day or early tomorrow. I'm trying to be optimistic, but my FRER looked no different than yesterday. I'm hoping its just early and my levels are just getting a late start. :shrug: And maybe because I was up a lot last night, that could have affected it.....who knows. 

And I might be going to the ER for my knees. I am in so much pain and can't hardly walk, and now both of my knees are swollen.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Es sorry to hear youre suffering, you must keep the faith, try and sit in the middle of Positive without gettting too carried away just in case, we're all praying for this to work out for you.

xxx


----------



## runnergrl

WHen are you going to have your blood work done ES? Praying for you!


----------



## ESwemba84

runnergrl said:


> WHen are you going to have your blood work done ES? Praying for you!

Thanks. I had it drawn this morning and should hear back from them this afternoon or tomorrow morning. Then I go get a repeat on Thursday morning if today's test comes back positive to see if levels are going up.


----------



## MamaTex

Wilsmom: Go GO GO!! Good luck with catching that egg. Sounds like you are prime to do just that!!

Starry Night: Sorry for your loss. It is incredibly hard to say goodbye to a furbaby. Also sorry to hear about AF. I've never liked AF, even before TTc. I had periods from Hades! Getting on BC helped, but they were still long and uncomfortable!

jabish: I know this is hard, but just know that we are all rooting for you, Starry Night, and all the other ladies. The cycles coming is hard, but a good sign that your body is on course to doing what it will eventually do for you!!

mowat: Rooting for you! You have a lot of perseverance I admire and you always keep a good attitude. 

Eswemba: Fingers crossed for you!! Such awesome news. I have missed so much in just a few days. 

lisalee1: Hey there! I don't recall if we have talked a lot in the past, but good day to you anyway! Great to hear your pregnancy is going so well. I do agree that men deserve as much time off as women. Some companies have figured this out while others are stuck in the Middle Ages where men stayed away from women when giving birth and shortly afterwards. 

Sweetz: BOO URNS to all the medical troubles. This baby will be worth it though!

bamagurl: Pics of the nursery? We have not started doing anything. We haven't even bought anything, but we really should. 

Pinkcasi: Glad you had a nice vacation!! Work is always such a letdown upon return lol. I can tell ya from first hand experience that planning a wedding takes your mind off of whatever is bothering you at the moment. It is another way to stress out, but a FUN way to stress out. When I look back, planning the wedding was more fun than the wedding day itself, which had some kinks. I was pissed then but I laugh now! For example, my dad went to pick up the wedding cake. I had finished paying for it a few days before so I expected to have no problems picking it up right? NO! They wanted to charge my dad for the total price of the cake, claiming I never paid. He called me to tell me this and I was fuming in my hair stylist's chair. I told him to tell them to check for my receipts they copied and sure enough, the woman at the front checked and found my recipts! ARGHHH! My dad was ready to pay for another cake, but I put an end to that really quick. If that wasn't bad, the best man came in a tshirt and shorts! YES, a TSHIRT AND SHORTS!! I didn't know what to think but I didn't want to make a scene. When he gets married, I am coming in overalls. lol. 

Never: Happy 38 weeks. I see you are living on the edge lady having a baby shower so close to your due date lol. It's all good though. You do what you have to do!! 

Runner: How have you been? Is Greater Houston treating you and your family well?

AFM: Nothing really new to report. The congestion in my nose has gotten worse. I talked to my OB about it and he said that a stuffy nose just gets worse the farther along. I have not been able to find the baby's heart beat with my doppler at home. I'm afraid I will be 20+ weeks before I find it because I have a lot of padding around the waist. It makes me wonder if I should have purchased a doppler since I can't even use it early on. At the doctor's office they try to use the doppler but it is such a waste of time. They have to end up doing an ultrasound anyway, but I would prefer an u/s, just to get a clearer picture of what is going on and also to see the baby move, which he/she is doing now!! I go in for an appointment this week. Hopefully my blood pressure will be low enough to make the regular OB and the high risk OB happy. I mentioned doinga 24 hr urine catch at my last appointment that the high risk OB suggested but the regular OB never followed up with me about that. I don't know if they want to delay it to see if my bp goes down, but I was under the impression that the urine catch was independent of bp readings. Who knows. 

In non baby news, I am still volunteering. I dedicate myself and my time when I come here. I got called into the office today, where they told me that if I was going to be a job coach, I had to dress more professional. I felt like rolling my eyes. I know where they are coming from, but the clients don't always dress up and I like being more casual and relatable. I offer advice and counsel. I stay later than most people with clients, so I think I should be able to dress business casual. I don't have a lot of money to go on a miscellaneous shopping trip for nice dress shoes so I guess I will need to go to a resale shop to appease these people. I am not going to try too hard. They don't pay me and I am not obligated to do crap! I am still here because I want to be here so I will meet them halfway. If they paid me, I would dress up as a business professional, but they do NOT pay me. It costs gas money to come up here. When I come here, my shoes are usually casual. Sometimes I have worn jeans but it is always paired with a nice blouse or top. I am pregnant. I will NOT be walking in heels and falling over! Lol. Ok, rant over !

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry if I missed anyone. I am here volunteering so I can actually use a real PC to respond to you all.


----------



## Sweetz33

Got a call from doc this morning who is in SHOCK I haven't given birth yet. He said he received the paperwork of my tests last night and told me baby is ready to come at any time, but my body is not behaving. Can we say hella frustrating? So he coined a phrase which I will be starting at completion of this post....

"Operation Xander Extraction" (lol)

1. WALK as much as possible (this will be painful and difficult as I have a sprained ankle...but it WILL be done lol)
2. Warm/not too hot bath for 20-30 minutes 2-3x a day. Instead of sitting in tub, squat in tub. God I am going to look funny doing this one.
3. Stretches. He said do butterfly stretches while sitting and on my back. The latter DH needs to help with. 
4. Sex, sex and more sex. Yeah DH was happy about this one. *sigh* Men....lol Apparently baby batter has a chemical in it that helps. So what got me in this mess in the first place will get me out of it too!! ROFL
5. Eat things that cause me to (eh hem) have faster bathroom runs. ie:drink more juice, fibers, hot sauce lol He said the cramping from that might help too. I am really not wanting to do this one, due to the heartburn...we will see.

It is time............lol Wish me luck y'all!


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay sweets! So exciting!

Missed ya Mama. Glad things are going well.

Still waiting on the results. My knees have been elevated all day, and are feeling a tad better, so no ER. I'm a bit crampy, but I think that happened with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh sweetz im really sorry that i sniggered at your torment, we all spend time hoping and praying that our beans stick, and xander is sticking way too well ha ha, hope those things work for you and he makes an appearance soon!

Mama glad your well, apart from the work trauma just tell them no, you do it out the goodness of your heart why should you have to go buy a new wardrobe.

AFM i've been feeling guilty this afternoon, been so happy and excited about getting engaged i totally forgot that it's my due week this week, i didn't remember until i saw it on my calendar, if things had been different i would be where you are sweetz or maybe she'd have come early and id have a beautiful new baby either way i'd be overjoyed but instead im here having a beer and feeling bad :cry:


----------



## Sweetz33

It's all good Pink, I am trying to laugh at the whole situation as well. I'm sorry you're feeling down. I was there this past June when my daughter's Godmom gave birth, when I was supposed to. I went into a mini depression.....BUT the oddest thing, this the month I got pregnant! I found out on July 1st that I was carrying a little sticky bean <3 MUCHO :dust: your way girl, you will get your rainbow baby.....oh and drink a beer for me too....I am in Corona withdrawal lol


----------



## runnergrl

MamaTex said:


> Wilsmom: Go GO GO!! Good luck with catching that egg. Sounds like you are prime to do just that!!
> 
> Starry Night: Sorry for your loss. It is incredibly hard to say goodbye to a furbaby. Also sorry to hear about AF. I've never liked AF, even before TTc. I had periods from Hades! Getting on BC helped, but they were still long and uncomfortable!
> 
> jabish: I know this is hard, but just know that we are all rooting for you, Starry Night, and all the other ladies. The cycles coming is hard, but a good sign that your body is on course to doing what it will eventually do for you!!
> 
> mowat: Rooting for you! You have a lot of perseverance I admire and you always keep a good attitude.
> 
> Eswemba: Fingers crossed for you!! Such awesome news. I have missed so much in just a few days.
> 
> lisalee1: Hey there! I don't recall if we have talked a lot in the past, but good day to you anyway! Great to hear your pregnancy is going so well. I do agree that men deserve as much time off as women. Some companies have figured this out while others are stuck in the Middle Ages where men stayed away from women when giving birth and shortly afterwards.
> 
> Sweetz: BOO URNS to all the medical troubles. This baby will be worth it though!
> 
> bamagurl: Pics of the nursery? We have not started doing anything. We haven't even bought anything, but we really should.
> 
> Pinkcasi: Glad you had a nice vacation!! Work is always such a letdown upon return lol. I can tell ya from first hand experience that planning a wedding takes your mind off of whatever is bothering you at the moment. It is another way to stress out, but a FUN way to stress out. When I look back, planning the wedding was more fun than the wedding day itself, which had some kinks. I was pissed then but I laugh now! For example, my dad went to pick up the wedding cake. I had finished paying for it a few days before so I expected to have no problems picking it up right? NO! They wanted to charge my dad for the total price of the cake, claiming I never paid. He called me to tell me this and I was fuming in my hair stylist's chair. I told him to tell them to check for my receipts they copied and sure enough, the woman at the front checked and found my recipts! ARGHHH! My dad was ready to pay for another cake, but I put an end to that really quick. If that wasn't bad, the best man came in a tshirt and shorts! YES, a TSHIRT AND SHORTS!! I didn't know what to think but I didn't want to make a scene. When he gets married, I am coming in overalls. lol.
> 
> Never: Happy 38 weeks. I see you are living on the edge lady having a baby shower so close to your due date lol. It's all good though. You do what you have to do!!
> 
> Runner: How have you been? Is Greater Houston treating you and your family well?
> 
> AFM: Nothing really new to report. The congestion in my nose has gotten worse. I talked to my OB about it and he said that a stuffy nose just gets worse the farther along. I have not been able to find the baby's heart beat with my doppler at home. I'm afraid I will be 20+ weeks before I find it because I have a lot of padding around the waist. It makes me wonder if I should have purchased a doppler since I can't even use it early on. At the doctor's office they try to use the doppler but it is such a waste of time. They have to end up doing an ultrasound anyway, but I would prefer an u/s, just to get a clearer picture of what is going on and also to see the baby move, which he/she is doing now!! I go in for an appointment this week. Hopefully my blood pressure will be low enough to make the regular OB and the high risk OB happy. I mentioned doinga 24 hr urine catch at my last appointment that the high risk OB suggested but the regular OB never followed up with me about that. I don't know if they want to delay it to see if my bp goes down, but I was under the impression that the urine catch was independent of bp readings. Who knows.
> 
> In non baby news, I am still volunteering. I dedicate myself and my time when I come here. I got called into the office today, where they told me that if I was going to be a job coach, I had to dress more professional. I felt like rolling my eyes. I know where they are coming from, but the clients don't always dress up and I like being more casual and relatable. I offer advice and counsel. I stay later than most people with clients, so I think I should be able to dress business casual. I don't have a lot of money to go on a miscellaneous shopping trip for nice dress shoes so I guess I will need to go to a resale shop to appease these people. I am not going to try too hard. They don't pay me and I am not obligated to do crap! I am still here because I want to be here so I will meet them halfway. If they paid me, I would dress up as a business professional, but they do NOT pay me. It costs gas money to come up here. When I come here, my shoes are usually casual. Sometimes I have worn jeans but it is always paired with a nice blouse or top. I am pregnant. I will NOT be walking in heels and falling over! Lol. Ok, rant over !
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry if I missed anyone. I am here volunteering so I can actually use a real PC to respond to you all.

MamaTex-great update/response! :thumbup: I cant believe they have the gall to tell you how to dress when you are volunteering your time to be there! Shame on them! I agree with you, keep doing what you are doing. they are lucky to have you there!
As far as not finding baby on doppler yet, are you sure you are searching low enough? baby is probably lower than you think he is. Mine is still hovering around my pubic bone even though I have a huge bump already! Perhaps try searching lower?


----------



## runnergrl

Pinkcasi said:


> Oh sweetz im really sorry that i sniggered at your torment, we all spend time hoping and praying that our beans stick, and xander is sticking way too well ha ha, hope those things work for you and he makes an appearance soon!
> 
> Mama glad your well, apart from the work trauma just tell them no, you do it out the goodness of your heart why should you have to go buy a new wardrobe.
> 
> AFM i've been feeling guilty this afternoon, been so happy and excited about getting engaged i totally forgot that it's my due week this week, i didn't remember until i saw it on my calendar, if things had been different i would be where you are sweetz or maybe she'd have come early and id have a beautiful new baby either way i'd be overjoyed but instead im here having a beer and feeling bad :cry:

so jealous! i want a beer SO BAD!


----------



## Pinkcasi

runnergrl said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Oh sweetz im really sorry that i sniggered at your torment, we all spend time hoping and praying that our beans stick, and xander is sticking way too well ha ha, hope those things work for you and he makes an appearance soon!
> 
> Mama glad your well, apart from the work trauma just tell them no, you do it out the goodness of your heart why should you have to go buy a new wardrobe.
> 
> AFM i've been feeling guilty this afternoon, been so happy and excited about getting engaged i totally forgot that it's my due week this week, i didn't remember until i saw it on my calendar, if things had been different i would be where you are sweetz or maybe she'd have come early and id have a beautiful new baby either way i'd be overjoyed but instead im here having a beer and feeling bad :cry:
> 
> so jealous! i want a beer SO BAD!Click to expand...

You're jealous?!?!?! I'd swap in a heartbeat


----------



## Sweetz33

I have my bottle of Tequila ready with shot glasses....It was a "congrats you are pregnant gift".....talk about cruel ROFL


----------



## jabish

thank you everyone for the support it means a lot to me....i have 2 more tries at this before doc wants to send me away wgere my insurance wont help...keep me in mind and please know that i am praying for every one of you


----------



## Left wonderin

The little :witch: was obviously very busy last night as she came and visited me too . I was quite shocked as she was not expected :shrug:

I used o/v tests this cycle and only o/v on cd21 which was only 4 days ago !! errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . Well not quite sure what my cycle is doing now so guess its back to the drawing board for March and try figure it out :coffee:

The positives im taking from it is 
1. I got my period....... not waiting forever for it to turn up , body trying to regluate back to 28 day cycle 
2. I have another cycle looming and a chance at BFP in March 
3. No TWW ( a big suprise !) 
4. I can have a beer at my friends Hen Party this weekend without feeling guilty or not drinking cause im anxiously wating in tww and people guessing wrongly im pg ! 

Saying all that I had that very well known sinking feeling in my heart when AF turned up, felt crap for the morning but feeling a little better now . Nothing for it but to get on with it and keep trying . I really believe we will all have our day of BFP soon . Jabish and Starry you cant loose hope im relying on ye to be my wing women lol.........

sweetz how exciting and Im laughing at Pinks description of you little sticky bean who has listened too well and is now superglued !!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

I wil def respond to everyone post soon just a quick update....

Sweetz I will never pick @ u again....last night I had diarrhea that ran over to today. Started vomitting around 10am today, urinated on myself to many times to count. Got weak and fatigue to where I couldn't keep myself up. Call my doc they told me to drink fluids, I drunk fluids and they came bk up along with my supper. Laid bk down still feeling weak and fatigue....can barely keep my eyes open. What in the world! Have a doc appt. this Thurs. ready to c what's going on. Mother in law is picking up my nausea prescription the doc has written for me I hope she gets here soon. 

Pinkcasi: So happy you're bk! And to hear ur Vacae went great. And u came bk with an engagement ring how lucky are you. And my DH fuss w/ me to about this site he can't wait til we have our baby bc he thinks I'll be to busy to be on here. Wedding bells!! Focus on your beautiful day Hun!

MamaTex: the overall thing was so hilarious I do believe you should. And people can really get on your nerves ma'am ur pregnant don't pay any attention to those people ESP. if you're volunteering. 

Sorry to the ladies that AF came.

I feel like blahhhh!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Never hope you feel a better soon , not long now so hang in there xxxx


----------



## jabish

hang in there leftwondrin it would be easy to give up but i just can't yet...for some reason i feel like God is saying just A little longer....keep me posted on whats up with you...i am takeing clomid days 3-7 200 mg and metformin 1000mg...plus i am thinking about getting cinnamon pills...


----------



## Left wonderin

Jabish this month is a bit harder than others as if I had been successful would still have been 40 ( just ) Now not a hope so looks like Ill be 41 having buba now please God . Just feel time is slowly slipping away and with it is my chance . Unfortunetly i was in a long term relationship for too long waiting to try and low and behold we broke up . Took me years to find the OH together now 2.5 years and now feel my biological clock has gone into overdrive !!!!!!! 

We have three furbabies but now I want a two legged one :((( Im not giving up until i have no choice but to stop trying . But tis hard somedays :( 

xx


----------



## Starry Night

never - that sounds horrendous! Maybe you have a stomach bug or something? I hope you get better soon.

left wondering - I really hope you get your baby soon! I know it's hard to wait sometimes. There are days that are so tough all we can do is grit our teeth and ENDURE it all. I really hope we're all rewarded for our patience.

Some days I feel brave but today is just a grumpy day, I suppose. Time for a good, cathartic cry to make myself feel better.


----------



## nevergivingup

O leftwondering, don't give up!! Your attitude is awesome, my great aunt who is only 60 had her last child at 47, def don't give up it will happen it wasn't meant to be with your ex. FX for you always!!


----------



## Wilsmom

Pretty sure today is 1 dpo. Lots of creamy cm today... I was also really nauseous- had to excuse myself to the ladies room several times throughout the day and a serious headache all day. Came home from teaching to take a two hour nap... While I wish these were early pregnancy symptoms, I do realize these are prolly just leftover ovulation symptoms. This two week wait is going to be awful long as I'm already hoping every little thing is a sign of pregnancy... Lol


----------



## lisalee1

Mamatex- Hey there! I don't think we've spoken in the past b/c by the time you got on this blog, I was on a hiatus. Anyway, yes, i feel that most companies are still in the dark ages when it comes to paternity leave. I'm hoping that your BP goes down and that all is well. Try not to stress about the doppler thing. You're 15 weeks along and counting! I'm sure that everything is going just fine. 
I see that your ticker says it's been 4 mths since your little Lilypie touched your life. Did you get preggo immediately after that? Or did you get 1 cycle and then get pregnant?

ES- Sorry that your knees are in so much pain. Hoping you get some answers soon! It's good that you're going to get checked out and not ignoring it like I would probably do. Regarding your numbers, don't overstress about it. I can say in the beginning of my current pregnancy, I had blood drawn twice within 48 hrs. I called the nurse to get my numbers after the 2nd set was drawn and a Technician told me what my numbers were and said they didn't appear to be doubling as they should. I was distraught and left work immediately (sick leave). I ended up going to the Dr the next day and they did an U/S telling me that everything was just fine. Everyone's numbers don't exactly double. B/c I had just suffered a MC the month before, I was sure it was happening again. But God had other plans this time around! I am hoping that your numbers are super and doesn't cause you any worry. But if it isn't exactly doubling, don't get too overwhelmed at 1st. 

Left Wondering- I love your positivity! Yes, it could be your body trying to regulate itself. Forward march to March!!!! On another note, I just read your comment about age. Don't feel that 41 is too old. It is NOT!!! 

Never- I understand about the cold. I am just getting over a cold too! I thought it was ironic that I hadn't gotten sick the whole time and then 2 or so weeks before, I got a cold! Oh well. Hoping you recover quickly. 

Pink Casi- Congrats on the engagement! You definitely have enough to keep you busy now- planning a wedding!

Bamagurl, Sweetz, and everyone else- :hi:


----------



## mowat

Tested again today at 12 dpo and there wasn't even a hint of a line. Counting myself out this month, although AF isn't due until Friday.

In good news, I got an email from my doctor down south (I live in northern Canada, so we call everywhere "down south"). She's going to fax a prescription for letrozole (femara) to my pharmacy so I can start it next cycle. Yeah! Thinking I might start tempting too. I always get a positive opk on cd13, so I assume I ovulate on cd14, but I guess you never know.

Before I got the email from my doctor, I tried calling the local gynecologists office to make an appointment. I didn't really want to go back there, because they are the ones that bungled my treatment following my miscarriage, but I figured I could get a prescription from them without causing further damage! But, holy cow, the receptionist was a bitch! She asked me about the reason for the visit. I said I was wanting to talk about fertility medicine. She said "what does that have to do with your past visits? If this is something new, you need a new referral. I see you've had 4 surgeries---D&Cs" I got really pissed off and said, in a not very pleasant way, that the surgeries I had had for my miscarriage had almost completely destroyed my uterus and now I would need fertility medicine to try and conceive. She "humphed", and then eventually agreed to give me an appointment. I really wish I could sue the doctors, but I just don't think I would get anywhere.

Testing again tomorrow----sure would be funny if I got a BFP now that I've got a prescription for next cycle! Anyone here tried Femera?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks everyone for the lovely congrats im really excited about it all, it wont be happening for a couple of years so plenty of time for my to have my lil flower girl!

Sorry to all the girls that got AF, and to those of you feeling down just now, i know it's hard sometimes unbearable, this week if all had gone to plan would have been my due week, *sigh* but it didn't and it's not but soon! FX'd for all of us!

Wilsmom Fx'd for you this month!

Mowat sorry you got crap from some stupid receptionist who does she think she is talking to people like that especially after everything, you might not be able to sue but i would at least complain about her attitude. fx'd for your BFP!

So i dont know where i am, that af that i thought had come i dont know if it was, i put into Fertility friend 'spotting' and that didn't put me back to CD1 according to that im on CD36 and AF is due on Fri, but i dont know if that's true, i still haven't gotten a + OPK got a slight line yesterday and Mon but it wasn't darker than the control line, also did a HPT just for fun and that was an unequival BFN but then if im not due till Fri it would be, I recon i jut have to wait for an AF and start again, this cycle has been weird.


----------



## ESwemba84

Negative. I am not pregnant. And to top that off my progesterone is so low that I'm not going to be able to start my period on my own. :cry: 

I feel beyond broken. Why can't my body do what it's supposed to do!? I hate this so much.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh no Es im so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## feistymomma

ES and all the otherf ladies struggling, you are all in my prayers! Sending love your way!


----------



## mackjess

Hugs ES. Hopefully they can start you on supplements and get everything straightened out.


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Negative. I am not pregnant. And to top that off my progesterone is so low that I'm not going to be able to start my period on my own. :cry:
> 
> I feel beyond broken. Why can't my body do what it's supposed to do!? I hate this so much.

I'm sorry honey. We're all thinking of you and wanting you to get what you deserve :( I hope you can be put on a path to success.


----------



## ESwemba84

Ok, now that I've calmed down, I'm feeling better. They are going to start cycle monitoring next Wednesday. In the meantime I guess I'm going to have cramping and tender boobs until they force AF to come. It's kinda cruel, because it feels like early pregnancy, but its because of something on the opposite end of the scale. 

One positive is that now I can take other meds for my knees besides Tylenol, which was hardly touching the pain. I might be looking at torn meniscus in both knees, so I'm going to need treatment for that so I can get back to the gym and focus on weight loss again. It's frustrating to be in a stand still and there is nothing I can do about it but rest and ice. I've been given orders for no gym for now. I see an orthopedic on Friday, so one step at a time.

Thanks for all your support. I know this WILL happen one day, and I'm prepared for the trudging journey to get there.](*,)


----------



## mackjess

We'll be here sweetie, and you will make it to the other side and get your miracle baby. It's amazing the things they can do to help women have that dream these days. :hugs: Try not to think of it as trudging. You are certainly going through a lot, but everything you are doing is a step in the right direction.


----------



## MamaTex

lisalee1 said:


> Mamatex- Hey there! I don't think we've spoken in the past b/c by the time you got on this blog, I was on a hiatus. Anyway, yes, i feel that most companies are still in the dark ages when it comes to paternity leave. I'm hoping that your BP goes down and that all is well. Try not to stress about the doppler thing. You're 15 weeks along and counting! I'm sure that everything is going just fine.
> I see that your ticker says it's been 4 mths since your little Lilypie touched your life. Did you get preggo immediately after that? Or did you get 1 cycle and then get pregnant? d a Technician told me what my numb Everyone's numbers don't exactly double. B/c I had just suffered a MC the month before, I was sure it was happening again. But God had other plans this time around! I am hoping that your numbers are super and doesn't cause you any worry. But if it isn't exactly doubling, don't get too overwhelmed at 1st.
> 
> Left Wondering- I love your positivity! Yes, it could be your body trying to regulate itself. Forward march to March!!!! On another note, I just read your comment about age. Don't feel that 41 is too old. It is NOT!!!
> 
> Never- I understand about the cold. I am just getting over a cold too! I thought it was ironic that I hadn't gotten sick the whole time and then 2 or so weeks before, I got a cold! Oh well. Hoping you recover quickly.
> 
> Pink Casi- Congrats on the engagement! You definitely have enough to keep you busy now- planning a wedding!
> 
> Bamagurl, Sweetz, and everyone else- :hi:

I had one cycle before conceiving this one. I thought it would take at least as long as the first time which was 6 months. I use the word "long" loosely b/c I know that is a short amount of time in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## Left wonderin

ESwemba84 said:


> Ok, now that I've calmed down, I'm feeling better. They are going to start cycle monitoring next Wednesday. In the meantime I guess I'm going to have cramping and tender boobs until they force AF to come. It's kinda cruel, because it feels like early pregnancy, but its because of something on the opposite end of the scale.
> 
> One positive is that now I can take other meds for my knees besides Tylenol, which was hardly touching the pain. I might be looking at torn meniscus in both knees, so I'm going to need treatment for that so I can get back to the gym and focus on weight loss again. It's frustrating to be in a stand still and there is nothing I can do about it but rest and ice. I've been given orders for no gym for now. I see an orthopedic on Friday, so one step at a time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support. I know this WILL happen one day, and I'm prepared for the trudging journey to get there.](*,)

Es im glad you are feeling a little better and sorry for your crap news . Sometimes there is noting for it but a good cry or a glass of wine :winkwink:


----------



## runnergrl

so sorry ES!!! :hug:


----------



## mowat

Hang in there ES!


----------



## jabish

ESwemba84 said:


> Negative. I am not pregnant. And to top that off my progesterone is so low that I'm not going to be able to start my period on my own. :cry:
> 
> I feel beyond broken. Why can't my body do what it's supposed to do!? I hate this so much.

so so sorry ...i know and agree with you on the why can't our bodies do what they are supposed to do?..why can't they work the way God intended them to?....all i know to say is...it will happen ...don't give up..i was ready to give up this month cause i am 36 years old and have had 2 mc's....in a row...plus the fertility drugs are horrible on me...but I know God intended me to have a baby and I will....so will you..:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

jabish i bet ya Im 40 found out i was preg with my first on my 40th Birthday , sadly it wasnt ment to be but im still full of hope :) Im only 40 years young and have the unusual type of clock that ticks backwards this year ill be 39 lol.................


----------



## lisalee1

ES- I'm so sorry to hear about that. I hope that everything sorts itself out quickly. Glad you can take the meds u need for your knees.


----------



## ESwemba84

As of tonight, I'm still having pregnancy symptoms......sore boobs, and cramping like I remember with my 1st. It's like my body is telling me I'm pregnant, but all the tests are saying otherwise. I'm wondering if low progesterone and a delayed AF would cause these symptoms. I'm gonna call the doc tomorrow and just ask. As this is the first time ever that AF has not come on its own, I just have no clue...


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: ES, so sorry about your bfn and the horrible tease your body is going through. I hope your knees get better soon.

mowat - that receptionist sounds like a real pill! I don't get why receptionists go on these power trips and act like they're the ones in charge of the doctor's office. Well, I'm glad you got the appointment anyways and your prescription. Hope this helps you get your take-home baby!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Im really suffering today, this week hasn't been as bad as i thought it might be but today, i just woke up feeling really down, i just got engaged, this should be the happiest time of my life but i just feel crappy, i want to start planning a wedding but my OH says 'why cant you just enjoy being engaged for a while' i need something to take my mind off babies, babies, weddings there's always something and im exhaused i just want it to all stop, I just want to 'be' for a while you know without having to think or plan anything.


----------



## mackjess

ES, check this out.

https://www.ehow.com/facts_5008973_foods-naturally-increase-progesterone.html

hugs pink. I wish I had some advice on how to just be, but I still haven't figured that out yet. mc certainly changed me. I hope things are more peaceful for you after you make it thru this week. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Mack, I hope so too, ive never been very good at just being, there's always something to stress out about.
So this afternoon im going to take my new charm that i go while on my vacae, to be soldered onto my bracelet it's a lovely silver heart then it has a smaller gold heart inside, it represents me and my angel, now what i need to decid is whether to have it engraved, im thinking of having the date we said goodbye but is it too much? i mean as if i'll ever forget that particulair date, it's just one more thing for me to spaz out about :wacko:


----------



## runnergrl

I dont think its too much. I think it would be sweet. You can show it to your future child(ren) and add charm for each of them with their birthdates, and your angel will not have been left out or forgotten<3


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies :hi:

Eswemba: O No sorry ab the neg. test results. I know your heart is heavy with questions but don't give up your day will come. Right now focus on getting bk healthy for your knees. Did the test indicate that you were pregnant or did they give u an explanation to why you're having all those prego hormones.

Pink: sorry you're having bad days, they're always lingering around, they won't ever give us a break will they. But I do hope your days will get better as time pass its not easy ESP. when u want this so bad, to think of it something u want so bad is never easy @ least not for me although some women make it look like its easy as breathing. But don't u stress your day will come, I have everything CROSSED!!!

AFM: Have my doc appt. today along with U/S for a chance to see my babe b4 he comes. I'm so excited but it's not until 3:40pm!! I'm going to drive myself crazy by then bc of the wait....arrrggh

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## ESwemba84

Mack, thanks for that link. It's good to know. I'm pretty much eating all those foods now, but maybe I could increase my intake.

Pink, sorry you're having a tough time. I wouldn't feel guilty though. You're still grieving, and that's ok. I think that it a wonderful idea with the bracelet.

Never, the blood test was negative for HCG and indicated my progesterone was too low to start AF on my own. I've been just having PMS or early preg symptoms, like tender boobs and achy cramping, and since I've never missed a period due to my reproductive system not working properly, I don't know if its normal, it's like my body is trying to start AF, but it just can't. And yay for getting to see your baby!

AFM, I am just uncomfortable. The knee pain is making me nauseous, and the symptoms of my failed AF are just exhausting. This is probably the only time that I'm praying for AF to show. I guess secretly I'm hoping the blood test and the HPTs were wrong, and I'm one of those medical phenomena where the tests come back negative until later in the first trimester. But I know that's not the case since by like 4w3d in my last pregnancy the test line was darker than the control. Maybe if I poke and prod at my pelvic area, it will set things in motion. :haha: Ah, all I can do is laugh at this point.....


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs:


----------



## mowat

AF surprised me this morning. Actually kind of glad it's early since DH is going away around when I'm ovulating, but if everything is 1 day early we should be able to catch the egg! Hopefully we can DTD on the days we need too!

Got my prescription for Femera this morning---anyone here tried it? Just wondering if it changes your cycle at all. I seem to always get a positive opk on day 13 so I'm hoping that continues.


----------



## ESwemba84

Woohoo! I started spotting brown! Praying to wake up tomorrow with full blown AF. I never thought I'd be so excited about getting my period in my life, haha. Bring it on!


----------



## Sweetz33

(((ES and Pink)))))

Yay for being a god mommy!!!

AFM-my little bugger is still snug as a bug in a rug LOLZ I did have an odd pain about an hour ago that caught me off guard. It felt like someone stabbed me in my vah jay jay. Not pleasant at all. Called on call. They said it is 1 of 2 things. I'm FINALLY dilating or baby has fully engaged. Either way we have progress ladies! I guess hubby giving me some BD'n last night helped haha! I will say alll his movements are now feling lower yay! Im so happy....i thought i was broken lol.


----------



## ESwemba84

That's exciting sweets, wow in just a few days your little guy might be here.....awesome!

Sorry about AF Mowat, but glad you seem to be staying positive.

AF is definitely on the way, with a vengeance. What did I do to piss Mother Nature off, geez! I read that when you are in severe physical pain, as in the knee pain im having, it can disrupt your hormones because it triggers the release of cortisol to help the body deal with stress, thereby delaying menstruation due to the hypothalymus being in overdrive for something more pressing. Just a fun fact for the day! Hoping that is what I'm dealing with and not the beginning of irregular cycles.


----------



## lisalee1

Never- I'm so jealous of you! I haven't had an U/S in over a month and was told that I'm not getting any more :( I wanted to get an update on my baby's weight but they don't do a lot of U/S's where I live. Oh well. 

Sweetz- Glad things seem to be kicking in gear. How far along are you again? Do the Dr's want you to deliver early?


----------



## Sweetz33

Lisa they 39 weeks for sure...but doc considering sweeping if still not dilated by Monday. I'm currently 37-6


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all? - lots to catch up on I tried to stalk - but that didn't work as hubby has had me helping him both in what was left of the factory and also at home on an evening typing quotes, rotas, emails etc.

The last few weeks have taken its toll on us both especially as a couple as my hubby has gone from manual work (a printer) wondering what's for tea :haha: to his dads right hand man making decisions involving millions of pounds:wacko: so as you can imagine he suddenly has all this responsibility and the welfare of the other 15 staff as well as companies etc to consider now so as a family we have taken a bit of a back seat and all the child care and household has been left to me - which has been fun considering the children half been on half term:winkwink: and the eldest who has autism hates change - can't have more of a change than mum working:flower:

One good thing we know the fire was not deliberate or foul play so there is no reason why the insurance should not pay out - eventually! in the meantime hubby will probably have to work away in a different town for a few shifts (well if he expects the men to do it - so he should to) he also may have to go away to Italy to sources new machines. I think hubby still can't get over the fact how much in the last few weeks his dad has aged and this has put a lot of the responsibility on his shoulders:thumbup:

Hubby does now know though that I am not one of his men - but his wife and whilst I support him I will not be taken for granted etc - as the other evening he came home stressed and was in the bath relaxing, I went up to ask him a perfectly reasonable question about the car (it needed new tyres and I needed to budget of course) he told me to stop nagging him and that I sounded like........(he hates this woman with a passion - she is the wife of one of the men) lazy, inconsiderate, selfish etc you will all have met the type thinks she is a cut above and should be treat like a princess whilst not putting anything into a relationship. Well sorry ladies I just blew:growlmad: and I picked up his work clothes which were artistically thrown on the bathroom floor and threw them in the bath with him:haha: - it didn't help his mood but boy did I feel better:winkwink:

Anyway now I am off to stalk properly and hopefully I will be able to get on here a bit more regularly now things are getting into a different routine once again:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Good morning ladies I hope we're all well, Sweetz Im beginning to think youre not pregnant at all and just dragging out this baby story:haha:
Come on Xander lets get this show on the road!

Mowat, sorry things are stressful just now it sounds like your not having much fun but these things were sent to try us, sounds like your DH will know not to mess with you now :thumbup:

My evil week is nearly up and hopefully i can pick up again, im desperately trying to find something to do with myself that doesn't envolve sitting and crying, thinking about what i should've had at this time, but my OH doens't get it he just thinks that im impatient and i want to plan a wedding because im pushy, we said 2 years for the wedding, it's longer than i would like but ok fine then this morning he said Oh maybe 2016! Im like Urm no! i dont want to be one of those couples that gets engaged than doesn't get wed for like years and years, i want to get married! but we also want to go on holiday this year, we dont want our first proper holiday abroad just the 2 of us to be our honeymoon, it's all about priorities and money, and he said this morning, getting married isn't a priority :cry: it is to me, what was the point in getting engaged ?!?!?!?


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol Pink you nut! 

Well turns out the odd pain I had last night was Xander getting more comfie in my pelvis. :) Woke up and said to DH man my belly feels different this morning. He looked at it and said well it looks different. Sure enough, we t to bathroom mirror and BAM I now have a slope not shelf. Epic....lol Maybe now I will start dilating like a normal almost 38 week pego lady. :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, I had to have a talk with my husband about the same thing.....being stressed from work and not taking it out on me. I know it's frustrating especially when you didn't do anything! And I probably would have done the same out of spite, lol. Glad to hear the fire will be covered!

Pink, so sorry. That is frustrating when our significant others don't seem to realize how important things are to us. I feel the same way sometimes with TTC. Starting a family became my first priority, and he was focused on jobs and houses. I felt like what I wanted wasn't important to him. Hang in there, and maybe try telling him exactly what you want so he *might* understand better. Men. What are you gonna do?

AF is not here yet. Just a lot of cramping and VERY light brown when I use the bathroom. Sweets, I kinda feel like you.....in suedo-labor. I feel like something is definitely happening down there, and I'm just waiting for my bundle of joy! But in my case, it's a big bundle of AF. At least now I'm finding humor in the situation. I almost have to, or I would eventually go crazy with frustration and disappointment way before I ever had a real baby. 

Well, I'm off to pick up my X-rays from the hospital and go to my orthopedic appointment. The pain is almost unbearable this morning, and now that I know I'm not pregnant, I am going to have more options as far as testing and treatment. And for that, I am grateful.:flower:


----------



## Pinkcasi

I think it's just wind Sweetz, you just need a big burp :winkwink:

Thanks Es, i know he tries to understand and he does do betterthan some would i should give him a break really, i can be quite high maintenence, i want everything and i want it yesterday, i flit through ideas like no body's business, i want a baby then i want to move house i want to get wed i want to go on holiday, i want a new car, it's ridiclous really he doens't know whether he's coming or going meanwhile all these things i want i end up with none


----------



## nevergivingup

GM ladies!!!

Pinkcasi: Don't stress to much, men can be losers somedays. I do believe they really have to be a loser once n a while or they can't function properly it must be in their DNA. Bc once they get over it it's like you can't stop loving them. They def can't understand what we go through emotionally, but we're here for you bc we've been there 1 to many times. Hold ur head up pink the Sun is shining bright for you all you have to do is look up and smile and just take it one day at a time it's yours for the asking :hugs:

Sweetz: Yayyy for pain, maybe Xander is getting ready now to come...I'm sure he's adding on lbs now!!

Lisalee: Don't be jealous bc just last week I was jealous of Bamagurl bc she was getting u/s falling out the sky. As long as your little one is moving in there then youre A OK! Bc your rainbow baby will be here in another week....eeekkkk!!!

Mowat: Sorry ab AF, but YAYYY for Femera!! I haven't ever tried that so I'm useless in that area but ALL THINGS CROSSES FOR U OF COURSE!!!

Eswemba: Im happy that I get to read that you're happy....SO YAYYY for AF trying to show up..means your body is trying to do what it's suppose to do after all!! Don't give up on your body just yet ma'am, next it'll be a BFP!! Just speak it into existence!!

Garfie: Wow, we missed u lady. Glad you didn't stay away to long!! Glad to hear the insurance will be paying for the company! Sorry to hear ab the DH being a jerk at the moment I'm sure he's just overwhelmed and stressed but get if throwing his clothes in the bath made you feel better then that's exactly what he gets...just bc it made u feel better is all that mattered!! 

Hi :hi: to runnergrl, Bamagurl, Jabish, leftwondering, 

Wilsmom: How did catching that eggy work out!? My FX!!

AFM: well ladies went to my U/S appt. yesterday for baby measurements and from what my doc think of the u/s, my baby is measuring 1/2 under normal so since I will be 39 weeks on Feb. 26th he will be inducing me on Feb.25th so Lord Will My baby boy will be in 4 days. I'm still in disbelief and awww, bc I so wasn't expecting to hear I'll be induced but the doc feels that's the best thing so DH is extra excited. Yet we're really running with our heads cut off to get the nursery done, and wash clothes and breathe and learn how to install a car seat an breathe while running frantically around and still have to pick up and put together my baby dresser o yea and BREATHE..it's going to be a mad house over here these days!!

Have a Great day ladies!! Sorry for misspelling trying to rush on my phone. On my way to my NST.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh...NSTs are such a pain in the rump.....I get them 2x a week Never.....:growlmad:

Ok since I am now on my laptop.....pictures of the droppage....



This was taken last Saturday (L) and this morning (R) :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ok fine i believe you, youre either pregnant or that's really bad gas. he has dropped a lot though he must be ready to come soon surely.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh snap just caught that Never is being induced on MONDAY!!! WOOOHOOO!!!! (looks at belly) Xander don't you DARE come before Never pops out her behbeh lol Never just *HAS* to be the first!!! She is Mama Never!! :) <3


----------



## Sweetz33

Pink I have really bad gas, but the belly keeps getting bigger so I am going with "pregnant" ROFLMAO


----------



## nevergivingup

Hahahahahahaha @ Sweetz!!! Now that made my day!! Tell Xander if he wants to go first then come right ahead!! I'm not due until Tues. Feb 26th and looking at your stomach looks like you should be any day now! Beautiful Belly Sweetz!! I'm at my NST now...2x's a week Sweetz, that sounds aggravating, they tried to schedule me for the next NST until they realized....umm She's having the baby next week. Haha.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! I put in a call to my midwife since I noticed the drop. Want to make sure she delivers me not some random doctor. Perfect timing for me would be tomorow afternoon. I gotta bring the furkids to the vet tomorrow morning LOLZ time for their yearly rabies shots! Very important where I live bc of all the wildlife. Ohhhh how exciting for us! Ooooooo what if we delivr on the same day!? That would be epic!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Good luck to both of you!

I decided to come home early from work, I'm struggling to not cry so it's crappy telly, sofa and blanket for the avo, I have to fetch oh at 5 tho so I can't get wasted but that's a good thing as all sensible people know alcomahol is a depressant I'll be having a few later tho to honour our angel, I'll have a drink for all if you that can't and to all the b&b babies past and present that's a lot if drinking huzzah!


----------



## bamagurl

Oh em gee!! How exciting! Sweetz loving the big drop picture! Xander is so ready, hopefully he will decide to come out instead of stay cozy where he is! So excited for you! And NEVER OMG induced on MONDAY!!! WHAT?!?! That is so super exciting!! Praying for both of yall & your sweet babies! Now the race is on to see who makes their big debut first :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Pink, please have a drink for me! Even though I'm not pregnant, I did get sober last February, so drinking for me is not an option. Although I still envy those who get to take the edge off and enjoy some drinks every now and then. Now I just drink coffee and light a fragrant candle to unwind, lol.:haha:

Well, Doc said I probably just irritated my knees by exercising, and gave me a cortisone shot in each knee (ouch) to get the swelling down, and a prescription for naproxen. I think it might be working because I'm feeling very sleepy and AF seems like its trying hard to start again....which means my body is feeling less stressed. Lets hope by next week I'm back in the gym and starting cycle monitoring!


----------



## Sweetz33

((((Pink))))))


I say Never will be first &#9829;


----------



## Sweetz33

Es knee issues are the pits! I had surgery in 2000 and it has never been the same.


----------



## lisalee1

Never & Sweetz- OMG! Wouldn't that be awesome if we had our babies on the same day?!? They are doing my C-Section on Feb 26 (remember I told you guys early on that I had to have a C). 

Never- I didn't know your due date got moved up! I thought you were initially due in early March. Awesome! What are they saying about the baby's weight?

Sweetz- Great pics! People keep telling me that I look like I'm dropping but I have no idea. So it's great to see your pics.


----------



## mackjess

Sweetz, a girl like that dropped at Friday on work, had her baby on Sunday. She was about 10 days before her due date and kept saying she was gonna make, and we were like whatever you are not!

Oh my, Lisa too! And Never! Next week is going to be so busy with babies. I can't wait. If labor is hell, just lie and say it was roses tho. I'm already freaked about the pain since I'm a total wuss! :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I feel like a total dork but a HUGE wave of excitement and "OMG I WANNA DANCE AND JUMP AROUND LIKE AN IDIOT" type emotion just hit me!!! For some reason it just kicked in hardcore that I will soon have my son in my arms....OMG what a friggin AWESOME feeling!! I am so happy right now that I feel like my heart is gunna burst out of my chest!!! YAY!!! ^_^


Lisa how cool would that be haha The race is on!!! 

Mack...OOOOO I can only hope!! LOL!!! I heard if you go in not thinking it will hurt, it won't. Our bodies are made to do this. All it is, is pressure and stretching. NO PAIN. :) I am doing it med free.... I figure poor little guy has had enough crap put in his system already through the antibiotics and labor stopping medications....


----------



## mackjess

I'm plan on an epidural but hope to avoid other drugs like picoten, unless the need to induce for the baby's sake. I just pray to not need a csection, I've had my share of surgeries and don't want anymore! you are a braver woman than me, but you've been pretty tough thru the pain you've had so far so I'm sure you will do great. I'm about to do a happy dance myself for the 3 of you. if I'm that excited you are certainly not being a dork! you've earned this lady!


----------



## runnergrl

holy cow I missed so much! Babies are about to be born here for REAL! Cant wait to see them and hear how the births went! More power to you sweets for doing it all natural, and Never- congrats on your induction date! :wohoo:!!!!

My news isnt nearly as exciting.. I just had my due date bumped up 4 days from Aug 19th to the 15th-lol. Yay:haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Runnergrl: Any news ab baby progression is great news!!! ESP. For a closer date to be able to hold your babe!!

Lisalee: Like no way, I so totally forgot ab your C-sect. having to be done on Feb.26th!! That is do darn awesome!!! We will be delivering together!! I'm wishing u all the luck on your special day Early Gurlie, that everything will go well! The doc says my babe boy he thinks is 1/2lb under the normal weight for 38wks so he wants to go ahead and get him out of there. I wish he didn't, just key him come on his own but I guess it's risk factors that he dosent want to take..maybe?.

Sweetz: So glad to hear your or rather read your excitement!! I haven't gotten there yet, i think I'm still stuck in shock mode that I will be actually going in to have a baby on Monday.... 

Mackjess: Don't u worry I will def pretty it up for you!!but u and runner and Bama, Lpjkp, Baybeeem is next in line and the rest of these wonderful women's!!

AFM: DH is finally putting the babe dresser together and he wanted me to stay round there with him while he did it but its sooo loud so I moseed onto bed if course he called me lazy and sorry haha, but let him try carrying a human being in him for 9/10months including the stress of hoping the babe is ok. O well goodnight ladies!!


----------



## Starry Night

runner - you'll appreciate those 4 days less once you're full term. LOL


----------



## ESwemba84

Still no AF, but I keep having pretty bad cramps where I need to use a heating pad, and very slight brown spotting. I have been nauseous and ever so slightly tender boobs. I have to wait until Wednesday to go see my fertility doc. I'm starting to go crazy and not believe the negative pregnancy tests, which I know is crazy thinking. I think the pain is getting to my head....


----------



## Sirbaby

Hello Ladies, I see a lot has progressed since the last time I was on. Congrats to all the ladies. I see a few of you are about to deliver anyday now. Wow time flys!!


----------



## lisalee1

Runnergrl- Thx! Super excited about the upcoming week. And yay to bumping up your date by 4 days!!!! I see that you're 15 wks now. Totally into the 2nd trimester! How r u feeling? Did you have morning sickness, and if so, is it over with now?

Never- interesting that the baby doesn't weigh what the Dr wants but he thinks it's better to take it out. I thought babies gained more weight in the end. But either way- you will be holding your baby in your arms SOON! I am stoked! I know you are counting down like me. I'm actually counting the hours now :)

Hi to Bamagirl and everyone else! :hi:


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee, counting every second too. Once Sunday gets here...I my, reality will be settling in!!

Finally got my boy nursery finished, just got to wash all his new and hand me down clothes then everything will be waiting on him.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Argh!!! I'm so excited so I can't imagine how you guys are feeling to finally have baby in your arms after everything! Good luck to all of you can't wait to see pics!! Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## garfie

Never - Oooooh good luck hun - take plenty of magazines inductions can be quick or even v slow mine took from 9.00am in the morning till after 6.00pm in the evening when son number 2 decided to show his face (2 weeks over I might add) he was just far to comfy:haha:

I was also told with son number one that he weighed 5lb the night before he was born (4 weeks early) and he came out at a whopping 6lb 1 oz - so please don't worry about the weight (they don't always get it right).

Es - Aw hun hope you get some good answers off the FS - Wednesday will be here before you know it :happydance:

Lisalee - A c-section is not to bad (I've had 2) what was bad was going all the way through labour to be then told I needed to have a c-section :growlmad: just be careful you don't sneeze, laugh, cough for a few days and you will be fine - in a week I was back into my pre-pregnancy jeans and by the time son number 2 came along I was a single mum and had to bath, change etc within a couple of days - the pain does fade and look what you have created - a beautiful baby:happydance:

Sweetz - Are you mad:haha: au natrelle you go girl:happydance: - I think when my time comes I will have everything thrown at me:winkwink:

Just a quick jump in to wish all these mummies to be good luck - hope you all have an easy and quick birth and I for one cannot wait to see pictures of all your little pride and joys after the long journey you have all endured to get there:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh EM Gee, now I'm crying....:cry: bc you ladies are Soooo freaking wonderful and sweet!! THNKS ladies for still rooting us on in spite of what we all been thru and some of you all still going through. I'm so happy that you ladies old and new are here to go through this with me. I will always be rooting for all my BNB ladies, I'm you all # 1 cheerleader!!! So let's go GET EM(the little sperm people)!!! Your days are coming and I want to be here to hear all about each milestone and each m/s Symptns!!

Lets see....it's February...so our ladies are conceiving in the beautiful month of March I'm going to already throw it out there into the atmosphere!!

Garfie: I sure hope my induction goes quick, thanks for telling me your exp. bc I was surely thinking it was going to take 2-3 days:dohh: And ab my babies weight I prayed ab it and whatever it will be will be I'm leaving that worrying and fear with The Lord. But to hear your docs was off makes me feel better bc I'm def eating up everything at the moment to maybe help him out with a lb or 2...he might get it. 

What's going on with you ladies??


----------



## ESwemba84

Never.....:wohoo: TOMORROW!!! Good luck girly, I want to see pictures!

Well, no AF still, although the very scant brown spotting continues. Cramping, increasing nausea, major bloat, and now my boobs feel like they did when I was pregnant. I feel like I'm going crazy. At this point I just want something to happen. I'm going to buy one more $1 test just to put my mind at ease until Wednesday. I know the odds are slim that it was just too early to test and that I may get a positive, but at least seeing another negative will make me stop thinking there might still be a chance. :dohh:


----------



## lisalee1

Never- we are all sooooo excited for you! Just think, you're the one that started this thread and your day is finally here! We have ALL been through painful MCs before so I think it's only natural to support each other no matter where we are in the process. Good luck tomorrow hun. I still secretly want us to have our babies on the same day but it looks like you're up 1st! :)

The maddening rush to get the baby room done is quite fun isnt it? 

Garfie- Thx so much for the encouragement. I had a myomectomy in mid 2011 for fibroids and that's why I have to have a C-Section. Supposedly the surgeries are very similar. But no one looks forward to surgery. But like you said, at the end of the day, a beautiful baby is all that matters.

ES- I totally understand your need to test once more. I'm pretty sure I would just for sanity purposes. I hope u get to the bottom of this soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

Totally stoked for you Never lol


----------



## runnergrl

never good luck tomorrow! hope you get some sleep tonight to rest up for all the energy you will need for birth! Cant wait to hear how it all goes! Will e praying for you tomorrow and all week! Take some time to enjoy that sweet baby boy and just get back to us when you can. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck tomorrow, never!! Just think of your precious baby!! Oh, the sweet anticipation of finally getting your little child. I'm sure everything will be just fine even if it ends up not according to plan. Enjoy your special day. 

ES - I would test as well. When I got my weird AF this week I had to test just to make sure it wasn't ectopic or another m/c. I didn't really think it was but it helped put my mind at rest. I hope your test does the same.

AFM - am recovering from the period from hell. Not only was it 2 weeks early, I had two days of severe bleeding. I was bleeding through thick tampons and a backup pad every hour. :wacko: I took multiple hpts just prior to the heavy flow so I'm sure it was NOT another m/c (besides, I only had about 12 days of no bleeding between the end of the last AF and the start of this with zero ov signs between). The cramps, nausea and sore boobs were very bad too. I'm really, really hoping this will be the only really weird cycle. I don't want another 18 day cycle with such heavy bleeding.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Good luck Never, im sure you have better thngs to do than be on here but we're all waiting with baited breath when you return all glowing and proud :happydance:

Es i totally get it too, my cycle is totally F'd up and im annoyed! i started spotting last night, i dont know what's going on it's been 6 months since MC so i would have thought my cycles would have sorted themselves out but then why did i have 4 days of spotting at CD25-28 then what appears to be af on time now, according to FF AF was due Fri or sat so yesterday is about right, if it was ov spotting why didn't i get a +opk, it's all screwed up and the upshot is it's another wasted cycle, and if this is AF as suspected then it's come on CD41! So that's not annoying at all that im having really long cycles, and no +opk's i dont even know if im Ov'ing at all!

Sorry to be such a moaning myrtle, good luck to all the baby mommas!


----------



## Sweetz33

TODAY'S THE DAY NEVER!!!!! :happydance: so excited for you!

Today I see the OB to find out what is ging on with my lil man. How cool would it be if both Lisa and I go into labor today? The BNB 3 musketerrs! ROFLMAOPIMP. ...I think I need. Wee bit more sleep.


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck Never! :happydance:

Good luck to you too, Sweets! 

Pink, I understand. It's been 9 months since my MMC and my cycles are getting weirder. From what I gather I might be in peri menopause though, at age 28. So I'm just frustrated.

Starry, so sorry AF was terrible. :hugs:

AFM, took a Walmart brand test and no surprise, BFN. I'm ok with that, I guess, but I just feel like crap......I'm having the PMS from hell. My appointment is Wednesday morning, so I think I can make it. I'm also feeling fat because I can't exercise because I still can't put weight on my left knee. :growlmad:

I know you might think I'm crazy, but ever since I was like 12 I always had this gut feeling that I wasn't ever going to have kids. Not because I didn't want them, but because it was something I could never do physically. Which is really odd because I've always had textbook cycles my whole life up until the MC. And in some ways I still feel like that today. I am still holding on to hope, though. It's really tough when others remind me it will happen someday, and deep in my heart I know it may not. Sorry for the negativity, but I think it is only healthy to have some level of understanding and acceptance about what 'low egg count' and 'menopause in your 30s' really means.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Es im so sorry that your having to go through all this, i know what you mean though i always thought i was infertile, I dont know why I think just because it never happened 'accidently' despite how stupidly 'reckless' (if you get my drift) when i was in my teens i just assumed that if it was going to happen it would have by now, when i fell pregnant the 2nd month of NTNP i couldn't believe it and now im thinking perhaps that was a fluke, but it didn't stick probably because i cant carry full term or something, meanwhile everyone says well at least you know you can conceive, youve done it once you can do it again, can i tho?!?!?!

Fx'd for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

***update***

Waiting on schedule but I will be induce today or tomorrow. :) Xander is finally coming!


----------



## mackjess

Never, sweetz, lisa, I'm about to pee myself I'm so excited. :haha: I CAN NOT imagine how excited and ******* you must be. I cannot wait to meet your little angels. I'm sure labor will go beautifully.

Starry - hopefully that period from hell was your body resetting itself and everything is smooth sailing with March!

ES, sorry things are so rough. You must be fertile though or you wouldn't have been prego. I used to feel the same way and assumed I'd never have kids. I have 3 older sisters that couldn't and one ended up adopting. I was also a bit careless in my younger days and never got prego before. And look what ended up happening to me! I also have Hashimoto's Thyroid and PCOS (though I may not technically have that anymore since I lost weight and my blood sugar and other tests were borderline). Miracles do happen, and modern medicine is marvelous. I know what you mean about being realistic though. This pregnancy so far is going smooth but I continue to pray I actually get to the goal and have my rainbow baby. I also would like 1 more, but I know this may also be my only shot. So it's good to know the reality of the situation, but it doesn't mean you should lose hope. FX and everything for you. :hugs:

GM to everyone else. Hope everyone has a lovely day. I don't think we're in for quite the days the Uber Prego ladies about to bust are having. :yipee:


Here's a few pics of my bump. In one of them I'm rolling my eyes at DH. :haha: He assumed I was taking them to post on FB and was making fun of me.
 



Attached Files:







20130225_084254.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









20130225_084339.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweetz33

Time is set. We go in at 9pm. :) Xander will be sharing a bitlrthday with one of the rainbow babies! Will it be Never's or Lisa's? We will see! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Wowey!!! That's so exciting and about bloody time too! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Last belly shot before lil Xander arrives!!


----------



## bamagurl

OMG I am so excited for you ladies!! & I must admit a tad jealous lol! I can't wait to see pictures & hear how your experiences were!!! I am so uber excited for yall!!! Praying everything goes well and you have a fairly easy labor!!! :wohoo: thinking of you lovely ladies today & tomorrow!!!


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Good luck tomorrow hun - Xander is so ready to come - looking at the belly pic:winkwink:

Never - Hope everything is going well for you :flower:

Mackjess - Lovely bump pic hun :flower:

Love to all the other ladies:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Might be tonight hehehe


----------



## runnergrl

inductions usually take a while.. but good luck and God's speed for a safe delivery!


----------



## mackjess

My best friend had to be induced with all 3 of hers, usually awhile after the due date. They would just get comfy in there. The started the night before with induction and she'd have them anywhere from noon - 4pm the next day. She said that while technically she was "in labor" all day, she only really felt like she was in labor the last few hours and was mostly just bored all day waiting for stuff to start happening. So hopefully if it does take awhile for you ladies, it is similar to her experience and the contraction/pushing part was over quickly.


----------



## Sweetz33

I was induced with both previous pregnancies and within 2 hrs I popped. Hoping for the same luck this time. I'm currently 3cm, 80% effaced, -3 station.


----------



## mackjess

Whoop! I hope so too! No idea how labor was for my mom, and I'm the first outta 4 girls to have a kid so I'm skeeeereed!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Garfie. I think it looks kinda like a beer gut and may start wearing shirts that say "I'm Prego" until it looks more baby bump. :)

Hope you and DH are doing good with all the stuff you've had going on.


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy cow , I go away for the weekend and it all kicks off !!!! I am soooooo excited to hear the news :)) babies on the way :)) Iwill definitely be stalking for the updates !! Well I was at a hen, drank for the first time in 5 months and now paying for it lol......

Cd8 and still spotting brown when always Af was 4 days max ! Tommrow starting pops again lol , the egg won't be getting away this month if I can help it . 

Love to all the gang xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy cow , I go away for the weekend and it all kicks off !!!! I am soooooo excited to hear the news :)) babies on the way :)) Iwill definitely be stalking for the updates !! Well I was at a hen, drank for the first time in 5 months and now paying for it lol......

Cd8 and still spotting brown when always Af was 4 days max ! Tommrow starting pops again lol , the egg won't be getting away this month if I can help it . 

Love to all the gang xx


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz- OMG! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!! AAHHHHHHHHH! Your baby better wait til tomorrow so it can be born with mine! :) OK, maybe I'm being a little selfish.

Thanks to the other ladies for the encouragement. I'm too excited to remember what everyone said. I need to shutdown this computer and get some sleep. 

Best wishes to EVERYONE. ES, I hope that the Dr. can give you some answers on Wednesday and hope you're not battling peri-menopause. Even if u are, it probably just means you have to be good with your timing. :thumb up:


----------



## runnergrl

anyone hear any news yet? are there 3 new babies in the world???


----------



## ESwemba84

Hopped on here hoping to see new babies! 

On day 6 of brown spotting. It's getting obnoxious. The cramping and breast pain are the worst though. It feels like my uterus is getting backed up, like pressure, but painful. Yesterday I thought I was losing my mind, but my husband came home and talked me back into sanity. I don't know what I'd do without him!


----------



## feistymomma

Good luck to all the ladies having babies! How exciting!!! I can't wait to see pics of all those beauties!!!

AFM: I have my first appt next Wednesday. They will do an ultrasound. I am sooooooooooooooooo nervous. I have this fear of going in and the baby not being there. I have some of the most severe pregnancy symptoms I have ever had, so I am hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## Sweetz33

Water broken, pitocin in....now we wait. :)


----------



## mackjess

xander come on down!


----------



## mowat

Good luck today everybody!


----------



## Starry Night

What? No babies yet? LOL Good luck to all the new mamas!! Update when you're ready.

AFM - think the AF is over. Hope I get a proper cycle where I can actually BD and have a TWW.


----------



## Sweetz33

Xander Xavier was born around noon weighing 6lbs 14oz, 20 in long :happydance: once I get laptop working I will upload pics. It only took 2 pushes to get little man out


----------



## garfie

Congrats hun :happydance::happydance: two pushes - told you he was ready:winkwink:

Can't wait to see pics

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg welcome xander finally!!!! So pleased it all we t without a hitch sweetz I'm so jealous of you right now, enjoy your lil bundle!


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats mama sweets.......:flower:


----------



## mackjess

Lovely news!! Glad you and baby are doing well. Can't wait to hear from Lisa and Never. Seriously doing happy dances for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## Left wonderin

Welcome to the world little man :))) only a day old and already famous ;) SWeetzs well done girl can't wait to see the photos :)) another miracle in the world :) time for happy dance :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations!!!

I'm glad that your labour went so well and now you can just focus on being a very proud mama of your little boy.


----------



## runnergrl

yay Sweetz!! congrats on your baby boy! cant wait to see him!


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Sweetz!


----------



## Sweetz33

Introducing Mr. Xander Xavier <3:baby:



:cloud9:


----------



## mackjess

he is beautiful. My first bump I've seen turn into a baby since I joined bnb. congrats!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies....after a long and painful labor my baby boy was born on February 26th @ 8:40pm, weighing in at 6lbs 5ounces. Once I get my laptop up I will post pics! THNKS ladies for being sweet!


----------



## lpjkp

Congratulations to Never and Sweetz! I'm so incredibly happy for you both!! Sweetz, you're little Xander is absolutely adorable! And I can't wait to see piccies of never's little one!xxx


----------



## garfie

Congrats never :happydance::happydance: glad you are both well - dont worry the pain will become a distant memory - you did it mama :flower:

Congrats again Hun can't wait to see your pics

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Same here Mack, it's the first real baby since i joined B&B and it makes me cry a little!! 

Congrats Never!!! well done to you both you did it!!

Now where's Lisa.....


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats to both of you! 

My appointment is in a couple hours. Super fatigue, nausea, and dizziness have been really bad. I have had cramping but its more on the left. Hoping to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, well while my babe is in the nursery I'll share my story and him. I I checked in on Feb.25th hot the balloon put in around 9pm. It def hurted so bad. They took it out the next morning and I was dilated 2 cm. by 12noon I dilated to 5 cm. i got the pitocin(horrible stuff) then i caved in an got an epidural after being in labor for 6 hours but bc of my small pubic bone he wouldn't drop any further. So we waited and waited but no more dilation so my doc explained a c-sec. which we did and out came my baby boy!!! God has blessed me beyond measures...this little man has stolen my heart!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Arrrr lovely pics ladies!! sorry it was a long one Never but totally worth it right!

Now i really cant wait till it's my turn!


----------



## garfie

Aw Never - how gorgeous is he? one cute little baby:baby:

Did you go to sleep whilst you had the c-section or did they keep you awake?

Isn't it amazing the feeling of holding the little one in your arms for the very first time, just make sure you don't laugh, cough, sneeze or anything like that as oh my does that hurt.:cry:

After your epidural did you feel like your legs were floating if you know what I mean?:haha:

Congrats to you and hubby once again on the safe arrival of your little man - now rest up and take it easy:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Es - Good luck at your appointment hun - write down some questions you want to ask him (as you are bound to forget) maybe he might offer you a scan to see what is going on inside.:thumbup:

Hope you get to the bottom of it soon hun - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

CONGRATS to Never and Sweetz! what gorgeous little boys!! so happy for you both and thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## ESwemba84

Never, what a precious baby boy. Congrats.

Well I'm probably switching fertility docs. I went in and they took blood and I had an ultrasound. I told the woman doing the ultrasound (who wasnt the doc) that I have been feeling under the weather, I've had pretty bad cramping for 2 weeks, and brown discharge for 1 week. She made it seem like I was in the beginning of my cycle and going to ovulate in a few days.:growlmad: I tried to explain that I've never missed a period in my life, and I'm 2 weeks late, and they originally told me my hormones were too low to start my cycle. So now I'm more confused than when I went in there. Why does it feel like I'm super PMSing if I'm about to ovulate? And why am i ovulating on like day 40 for the first time in my life? And I had questions about my test results, and never got a chance to ask them. She said she would call with the blood results after lunch, so if I'm still confused afterward, I'm calling another place. I hate every minute of this.:growlmad:


----------



## Starry Night

What adorable, young gentleman have arrived into the world! Congrats, ladies!

Never, sorry you had a rough time of your labour but am glad he's here safe and sound. As garfie said, laughing and sneezing and coughing can really hurt but if you hold a pillow across your tummy then it makes a big difference.

ES - how frustrating! It sucks to get mixed responses and explanations from the medical community. Personally, I would put more stock into what the doctor says than a random technician. I hope you can find a staff that is more helpful.


----------



## mackjess

Never and Sweetz, I have little tears in my eyes at work! So happy for you and excited to meet the handsome boys. CONGRATS!!


ES- do you have another appt with the doc still?


----------



## ESwemba84

I have an appointment on the 7th to do an endometrial biopsy, because when the lady called back she told me my hormone levels according to my blood draw today had indicated I had ovulated a few days ago.......WTF?:dohh:
Now I'm more confused...and I still don't know why I have been having brown discharge for a week and cramping for longer. I almost want to put everything on hold. I feel absolutely under the weather, and I think there is something bigger going on with my body. The fatigue and dizziness are pretty bad today, and while looking at hormonal disorders I came across something called Cushing's syndrome. It's rare, but I have every single sign. Aside from all the physical symptoms, it causes infertility because it disrupts the hormonal imbalance, and once it's treated, the hormones become balanced again. I just don't want to be rushing into all this testing and treatment for a specific part of my body, when treating an overall disorder would help. 

I really am not trying to self diagnose, and I have an appointment with my PCP a week from Monday. Until then, I might discuss delaying further fertility treatment until I at least have enough energy to do it.


----------



## garfie

Esw - Are they testing to see if you have endometerosis hun - or is an edometrial biopsy for something else.

The symptom like brown discharge and cramping can also be signs of endo (I have had this for more years than I care to remember) :wacko: if you've been in pain unless you temp you probably wouldn't notice if you have already Od:cry:

Why not tell your Doc you suspect Cushing Syndrome - they can check that with a bone scan can't they as well as blood test - I have had a bone scan to check for osteoperosis and it is really not invasive at all (my mum kept falling over and breaking bones - but she's just clumsy:dohh:) due to my past history as a precaution they tested me - all fine luckily (another tick in the box):happydance:

It is so annoying when you don't know what is wrong but try not to worry hun at least you are on their radar now:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mowat

So sorry to hear what you're going through ESwemba! I know what it's like to have the doctor's dismiss you. I'm not sure of your past, but have you looked into Asherman's? I had no AF and cramping when I had Asherman's, but some people still have a light flow.

Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG NEVER!!! WE HAD OUR BOYS ON THE SAME DAY!!! YAY!! :happydance: Now where is Lisa???? I am so sorry it was such a rough labor. :( I heard the whole pillow thing too. It supposedly helps a lot. He is just to DIE for...omg total cuteness!! Congrats!!

ES...buggers not knowing answers...very frustrating. Hope they can get that all cleared up soon. <3

AFM- Hospital food sucks...lol Who gives you tasteless food and then the 1 thing that is edible, they give you a tiny amount? LOL TG DH is willing to run out and get me REAL food. We had to stay an extra day bc I was group B +. We get to go home tomorrow around 2. :happydance: 

My labor was pretty blah...I landed up getting the epi as once again body decided to not listen. Gotta love my anxiety. He broke my water, contractions became unbearable, again wouldn't dilate, got the epi. Once I got the pitocin, I went from 3-10 within a few hours. When my OB came in her looked...and said "you ready to have a baby" I did thumbs up, he prepared my position then said "Oh look at that, it is a head" lol 2 pushes later *pop* he was out and in my arms. DH is a totally different person, I have never seen him smile so much. The whole family is ecstatic. DH even did laundry, dishes, dusted the whole baby room (including fan) AND vacuumed!!!! Mama likey haha


----------



## ESwemba84

The endo biopsy is to check for luteal phase defect......to check if the thickness of the lining matches up with your DPO. I've thought maybe endometriosis because of painful periods, but I haven't discussed testing for that. And Asherman's has always been a suspicion. I'm getting an HSG at some point, so that would hopefully rule that out. I'm going to ask my PCP to check for elevated cortisol levels. Man, it just seems like so much and so complicated......but one step at a time I'll eventually figure this out!


----------



## Left wonderin

Goodness so much to catch up. Was dying to get home from work to see photos of Your baby Seweetz only to find that another miracle has happened . Welcome to the world mr never giving u p and I'm so glad your amazing mam didn't . You are so handsome . The world now has two heartbreakers in it . Mothers lock up,your daughters :))) thank you for sharing your precious bundles with us and like others they are my first real experience of bump to baby for real lol..... 

EW I'm sorry you are feeling under the weather and so confused about what's going on for you . It's awful to go to an appointment to get answers only to come away with more questions !! Your right to get a top to toe check up though . Really hope you get some answers soon and more importantly feel better and back to yourself . 

Enjoy every second of your bundles of joy ladies and keep posting :)


----------



## feistymomma

Congrats Sweetz and Never! Those are two gorgeous boys!


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats Sweetz & Never they are just precious! 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. Not a long post but just wanted to check in. I have been in & out of the hospital the past two days. Apparently I was/am severely dehydrated & my blood pressure is up! I have been told to rest from here on out over the weekend until I go back to the doctor next week so I may not be on here much, but thinking of all you ladies! Hope you have a great end of the week and weekend.


----------



## garfie

Bama - Aw hun make sure you take it easy dehydration is no fun:cry:

So try and :coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! I am trying my hardest. It is kinda difficult to lay around when you have a 2 year old running around and school! I go back to the doctor Monday to check my bp again!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Just popping on to say a huge congratulations to Never and Sweetz, delighted for you ladies xoxo


----------



## ESwemba84

Awe Bama, sorry you're not feeling well. 

Still spotting, and today I feel terrible. I made it through work and now I'm just resting. Waves of nausea all day. Fatigue like you wouldn't believe. Doctors appointment with primary care tomorrow. Hope to figure this out.


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats never and Sweetz. So happy to see both little princes made a grand entrance into the world! 

ESwemba my goodness. Your body is not being kind to you but kudos for being proactive and reaearching what may be the problem.

Bama hope you feel better!

Once again I must apolgize for being mia. I hope to be set up with Internet at home within the next few weeks.

I have gotten some genetic testing done since I last posted. I had the Penta blood test done and the results came back negative for risk of the genetic disorders tested for. I am only 30 so my risk was low but I wanted to know the risk. I have also met with a genetic counselor with my husband to discuss the likelihood for our baby having OI (osteogenesis imperfectarda?), a genetic mutation that causes the bones to be more succeptible to fracture or breaking. My husband has a mild case and it runs in his family. The counselor told us there is a 50/50 chance of the baby having it and a blood test on my husband will determine what type of genetic mutation my husband has, which will then let us know the extent of severity that may be present if the baby has OI. We decided not to do an amnio. We were told that the doctor delivering would need to know so no extra stress or pressure is exerted during delivery.

I have been feeling ok. The congestion is getting worse, but I am alright. I am not showing which worries me although I know it is early. I am still afraid of a missed miscarriage and not seeing the baby on ultrasound for the last 2 weeks has caused the worry to creep back. Hopefully I am worrying for nothing. An anatomy scan and gender determination will be done on 3/13 so I am counting down the days. 

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> Never, sweetz, lisa, I'm about to pee myself I'm so excited. :haha: I CAN NOT imagine how excited and ******* you must be. I cannot wait to meet your little angels. I'm sure labor will go beautifully.
> 
> Starry - hopefully that period from hell was your body resetting itself and everything is smooth sailing with March!
> 
> ES, sorry things are so rough. You must be fertile though or you wouldn't have been prego. I used to feel the same way and assumed I'd never have kids. I have 3 older sisters that couldn't and one ended up adopting. I was also a bit careless in my younger days and never got prego before. And look what ended up happening to me! I also have Hashimoto's Thyroid and PCOS (though I may not technically have that anymore since I lost weight and my blood sugar and other tests were borderline). Miracles do happen, and modern medicine is marvelous. I know what you mean about being realistic though. This pregnancy so far is going smooth but I continue to pray I actually get to the goal and have my rainbow baby. I also would like 1 more, but I know this may also be my only shot. So it's good to know the reality of the situation, but it doesn't mean you should lose hope. FX and everything for you. :hugs:
> 
> GM to everyone else. Hope everyone has a lovely day. I don't think we're in for quite the days the Uber Prego ladies about to bust are having. :yipee:
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics of my bump. In one of them I'm rolling my eyes at DH. :haha: He assumed I was taking them to post on FB and was making fun of me.

Looking good!


----------



## MamaTex

Sorry for the multiple posts! I am trying to reply to folks on my phone!

Left Wonderin good luck! I love your determination

Fiestymomma: Yay for first appointments! Fx things go well

Runner: Hey!

mowhat: What's your status?

Starry Night: How have you been?

Afm part II: I wanted to add I am very proud of myself for last night. I went to the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo last night and it was fun but exhausting walking up the ramps of Reliant Stadium. I made it up 3 ramps before I started getting winded. My husband made fun of me but I was too winded to be mad. In years past, I would go all the way up but not this year lol. The escalator was my friend for the last bit of the trip to our seats. It was worth it! We saw Alan Jackson, a country music artist, and he was great!


----------



## mowat

Hi Mama! I'm still here! CD 8 for me. Just finished my last femera pill yesterday. Did some acupressure at the doctor's today and I've been pounding back the red raspberry leaf tea too. Feeling good! Wish my ovulation tests would arrive---I'm worried I might O early and totally miss it (we're trying to hold off on the bedding so DH has "energy" for the most important days!)

Gotta run!


----------



## mackjess

hi Tex! I went to a concert last night and had to go up 8 flights of stairs. It's still cold and snowy so I was wearing my heavy winter boots and I could barely lift my legs up the last 2 flights! it was crowded and I couldn't slow down without being trampled. I was so winded my lungs were burning and I have been coughing up gunk leftover from my cold since. it was brutal for a minute but once I made it to the top and walked on level ground I was fine. man, I would have done that before with no problems! I think it was good since maybe it helped clear out my lungs after that nasty cold I had a few weeks ago. And I feel better known I can challenge myself a little bit physically and be ok. think I'm going to do some easy elliptical workouts starting tomorrow night. didn't get home till 1 am and had to be at work early so I was too pooped tonight.

mowat I imagine if you get your tests by cd11 you'll still have a few days to test and watch for the surge. fx for you.

I miss never and sweets, but I am so pleased it's because they get to know their new baby boys. My heart is so happy for them and gives me hope on our journey.

es, sorry for all the testing and questions, but I admire your perseverance. I'm sure it will pay off wonderfully for you.

hi all ladies!


----------



## mackjess

And bama, get your drinkin on! oh man, that's a lot different reason than I used to say that for! hope you have help with the toddler and can rest this weekend!


----------



## runnergrl

Hi ladies:hi:! Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing. I'm sure Never and Sweetz are just in baby heaven drinking in all that amazing newborn love and yummy-ness! Cant wait for all of us to experience that joy!
I am back today after a very bad start to my day yesterday. I woke up and was ready to head to work like every other day to find my car GONE from the parking lot of my apartment. It had been towed because I apparently was parked in a 'no parking' zone which was NOT marked. $300 later, and two hours late to work, I have my car back and am having a MUCH better day:) and I am 16 weeks pregnant, horray!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! :flower:


----------



## garfie

Happy 16 weeks runner - time for another bump pic :winkwink:

I am sure you are right either that or they are constantly looking at their babies and checking their babies as new mummys do:haha: we worry when they are awake, we worry when they are asleep in fact we are just one big bag of worry worts - thank heavens we soon get ourselves and the little ones in a routine:hugs:

Mama - At least they are aware of the condition now - it sounds like your labour is going to be sooooo gentle possibly with music in the background:winkwink:

Esw - How did you get on - did they give you any answers, did you mention the list of things you thought it might be?:hugs:

Bama - I hope you can get a bit of a rest over the weekend is there no one to help out - I know where you are coming from there is 22 months between my boys and before the youngest was born I'd already left my hubby - so it's not easy can you put your feet up and have little one cuddling in:flower:

Mowat - Hope you catch the important days - though a few either side will be okay to:winkwink:

Mackjess - How are you today hun:flower:

AFM - Still no CH on FF but due the witch on the 4 so not long now - still got these painful boobs really hope it's not an annovulatory cycle:cry:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks garfie! My hubby works a lot of hours but has been coming home at lunch to take care of us & has been taking over household duties! He has been such a big help! I didn't realize I was overdoing it to begin with so didn't know to ask for help. Now little one is sick with high fever, just hoping I don't catch that too :(


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Mama!

Doing OK. Not sure if I'm going to bother paying huge attention to this particular cycle. My last 18 day cycle really through me for a loop so I think tracking this current cycle is just going to drive me mad. I guess that means I'll be NTNP this cycle but if my body is going to be throwing me curveballs I can't really make a plan of action. We'll just BD a lot and hope for the best.

Glad you had a good day out. And don't worry about not being able to do as much as you could in the past. Growing another human being zaps the life out of you. Any level of activity is a bonus. No need to strain the muscles holding your baby by pushing yourself. After the baby is born you can beat your husband up those ramps while pushing a stroller. lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) I'm a bit like starry this cycle , have had 3 o/v positives this cycle already and only cd 11 ! All on different days and never two in a row ! Anyway decided not stressing out about it this month and hoping this cycle gives me more info about what's going on with me. Not sure when to start counting my Tww but am going back to the old fashioned way of 14 days post last Af although not sure how long my cycle now . 

Will still 0/v tes t every day just for the heck of it and am guessing ill get more smiley faces before Af shows up :) 

Feeling weirdly in good form a good complaint to have lol....


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

Sorry ive been MIA for a couple of days but i have been stalking or trying to at least. These past 3 days have been magical fo rme. Im still in shock that God thought enough of me to give this beautiful little baby boy to me. I am so in love with him, i look into his eyes and see the better part of me and my DH.

I will def have to catch up on personals soon..

Runnergurl: Congrats on being 16weeks!!

Hi to all the ladies :hi:

AFM: My little miracle babe has jaundice so we had to stay in the hospital a couple days longer. Most likely i will get d/c tomorrow but he still will be here bc his levels still arent leveling. They allowed me to stay with him bc im breastfeeding him and my breast milk helps with getting rid of his jaundice through his bowel movements. Its going to break my heart to leave him 2morrow but i know its for the best. 

Sweetz: I know youre enjoying your new miracle baby.Spoil him ma'am, i know i am with mine.

Lisalee: Whats the news ma'am? Did you have your miracle baby yet?

Ladies im so ready for you all to get here with me, its a feeling i never could have imagine, to know that this little baby heart beat, beats for me is a blessing from God.

Have a Great nite ladies, i have a date with a special little man....my miracle baby boy:cloud9:


----------



## mackjess

Well never, I'm crying now, thanks so much. :haha: 

seriously though, so so happy for you and your little miracle man, congrats again.


----------



## runnergrl

Never-I'm crying tears of joy for you. So so so very happy for you!


----------



## Left wonderin

Never you will be responsible for lots of tears today . How beautiful your post is , straight from the heart :) I hope everyone on this thread gets to experience the joy you have in your life :)) 

Xxxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Never - <3 I can't wait to know that feeling. You are going to be a wonderful mom!:flower:

Runner - happy 16!

AFM, still feeling very run down. My PCP doctor appointment went very well. She actually listened, and ordered a gamut of tests, from Cushing's to lime disease. I have decided to postpone seeing the fertility doctor until I get these tests results back. Apparently if I do have Cushing's, getting pregnant is almost impossible before treatment, and pregnancy is very risky to both baby and mom. And it could be the reason for the miscarriage last year. So, first things first. I had to pick up a container from the hospital lab that I will pee in for 24 hours straight, then return to the lab to have it tested for cortisol levels! She also ran another blood pregnancy test:haha: I told her at this point it is highly unlikely since the ultrasound showed an empty uterus, but go for it!

The worst thing is, until they can figure out what's going on, they can't give me anything to make me feel better.....because I'm not sick. So I'm just going to have to ride this one out....:wacko:


----------



## lisalee1

Hi ladies!

Never- So glad to hear about the birth of your little baby boy! Your miracle has finally arrived. So happy for you!

Sweetz-I know you are enjoying the time with your baby too.

AFM- I am totally IN LOVE with my little BABY BOY!!! It was such a shock to find out that I had a boy. He is the most beautiful baby with the prettiest eyes. I feel that this is God's blessing to us and it makes me cry just thinking about it. 

I know that you ALL will end up with your little miracles too and can't wait to read all about your/our journeys.


----------



## lisalee1

Never & Sweetz- OMG! I just read the last few pages and saw that we had our babies on the same day!!!!!!! How cool is that?!? 

ES- Sorry to hear about the confusion. I would mention anything that you suspect to your Dr so you can rule as many things out as possible. 

Bama- I hope that you are feeling better.


----------



## ESwemba84

Lisa.....congrats on your little boy. Sounds like he is amazing. Post pictures!

I'm in the midst of having to pee in a container for 24 hours. it's weird, but doable. I can't wait to pee in a toilet again though! I am noticing that my pee has dark sediment, like brown specks, settling at the bottom, and I'm wondering if the pelvic discomfort is from a bladder infection. I remember getting tested for a UTI when I was having the same discomfort last fall, and I didn't have an infection. Hmmmmm, I'll mention it to my doctor tomorrow. 

Still feeling tired and still constant brown spotting which has seemed to increase a bit. But I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisa congratulations on your baby boy . Name ?? Isn't it mad you all gave birth on the same day :)) enjoy every second


----------



## Starry Night

Lisa - congrats on your wee little man! Little boys are so sweet and even when they're not they're so much fun!


----------



## Left wonderin

What to do ?? 4 days of smiley faces , last 3 DTD , OH gone to bed and fast asleep , he is wreaked , should I wake him just in case ? Starting to feel guilty as we are on opposite shifts at present so have had to wake him for the last three nights :( but if AF comes this month I'll think damm should have woke him ! Lol.....


----------



## Starry Night

If you think he'd be really angry maybe let it be? I've gotten a bfp before without DTD for about 5 days before ov. If you've DTD 3 out of 4 smiley face days you probably have done enough.

But if you think he's hankering for some more then go ahead. You know him best. ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol , he wouldn't be angry , always up for the job . It just kinda takes all the romance out of it ..... When is the last movie you saw ...... 

I'll set the scene , hunky bloke ( tan big shoulders ) ( I like them) snuggled in bed , VERY attractive sexy lady ( well its my script) enters room . Moves seductivly towards sleeping hunk and whispers in his ear " hey Hun ya have to wake up , I've had a smiley face :) ) lol...... Don't worry it won't take long !!!


----------



## essie0828

:hi: ladies, I'm looking for some place to belong :haha: I have a beautiful rainbow baby girl that just turned one Feb 27 and DH and I have decided to try for a sibling. I'm 30, he's 28, together for 11yrs and we suffered a chemical, a loss at 16weeks and a loss at 6weeks before finally getting to meet our Hayley :cloud9:
I have had thyroid disease since I was a child and have trouble ttc. Im in the tww now and AF is due 3/8. Having 2 under 2 will be a trip im sure but I love being a mama :cloud9:


----------



## MamaTex

essie0828 said:


> :hi: ladies, I'm looking for some place to belong :haha: I have a beautiful rainbow baby girl that just turned one Feb 27 and DH and I have decided to try for a sibling. I'm 30, he's 28, together for 11yrs and we suffered a chemical, a loss at 16weeks and a loss at 6weeks before finally getting to meet our Hayley :cloud9:
> I have had thyroid disease since I was a child and have trouble ttc. Im in the tww now and AF is due 3/8. Having 2 under 2 will be a trip im sure but I love being a mama :cloud9:

Welcome on board. There is a group of lovely ladies in this thread!! I would even venture to say there is a lot of baby dust left to go around!!! Sorry to hear about the losses but I like your determination :thumbup:


----------



## essie0828

Bd


MamaTex said:


> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, I'm looking for some place to belong :haha: I have a beautiful rainbow baby girl that just turned one Feb 27 and DH and I have decided to try for a sibling. I'm 30, he's 28, together for 11yrs anwe suffered a chemical, a loss at 16weeks and a loss at 6weeks before finally getting to meet our Hayley :cloud9:
> I have had thyroid disease since I was a child and have trouble ttc. Im in the tww now and AF is due 3/8. Having 2 under 2 will be a trip im sure but I love being a mama :cloud9:
> 
> Welcome on board. There is a group of lovely ladies in this thread!! I would even venture to say there is a lot of baby dust left to go around!!! Sorry to hear about the losses but I like your determination :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! :) Yeah I'm kinda like a dog with a bone. I want what I want and don't care to wade through hell to get it;) I remember a doc telling my mom when I was little that I probably wouldn't be able to have kids since I had thyroid disease so bad pre puberty. If he wasn't dead Id go back and show him :haha:


----------



## essie0828

Hey MamaTex, I was in Sealy TX when hurricane Ike came through. Shew! What a ride for a land locked KY girl.


----------



## MamaTex

essie0828 said:


> Bd
> 
> 
> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies, I'm looking for some place to belong :haha: I have a beautiful rainbow baby girl that just turned one Feb 27 and DH and I have decided to try for a sibling. I'm 30, he's 28, together for 11yrs anwe suffered a chemical, a loss at 16weeks and a loss at 6weeks before finally getting to meet our Hayley :cloud9:
> I have had thyroid disease since I was a child and have trouble ttc. Im in the tww now and AF is due 3/8. Having 2 under 2 will be a trip im sure but I love being a mama :cloud9:
> 
> Welcome on board. There is a group of lovely ladies in this thread!! I would even venture to say there is a lot of baby dust left to go around!!! Sorry to hear about the losses but I like your determination :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!! :) Yeah I'm kinda like a dog with a bone. I want what I want and don't care to wade through hell to get it;) I remember a doc telling my mom when I was little that I probably wouldn't be able to have kids since I had thyroid disease so bad pre puberty. If he wasn't dead Id go back and show him :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

ESwemba: I had todo the 24 hour urine collection. It wasn't a sexy thing to do in the least lol. I didn't have any cups I didn't regularly use to collect the urine so I just chose a coffee mug and tried to isolate it from the other cups so my husband would not drink from it!! 

Left wonderin: Don't be left wondering!! If your husband is willing and able, no harm in getting a session in just in case. 

lisalee1: Congrats on your little one!!

nevergiving up: You inspire me to really never give up. I doubt myself time and time again, only to be proven wrong! I too hope that we all can share in your joy sooner than later! I went to a wedding last night and there were so many little kids running around. There was a little boy in particular who couldn't have been more than maybe a year and some months old. He was rather rambunctious. I couldn't keep my eyes off him, he was so engaging. The DJ played a Brian McKnight song and it made me tear up because it made me imagine how I would feel the first time meeting my baby and how I would feel when a child of mine ran into my arms. I haven't gotten very emotional with this pregnancy so last night was a bit of a surprise for me.


----------



## essie0828

And DH and I had just gone to Galveston to the fishing pier....:wacko:


----------



## essie0828

So is anyone testing soon? 

To all the new mama's, Congrats! The next year of your life will fly by in an amazing haze of love, warmth, exhaustion and awe. It will be the best time of your life. 

To everyone expecting, Congrats! It's a nerve wracking journey after a loss :hugs: Wishing you all a H&H pregnancy. And if anyone has MS really bad, I'm your gal. I had it for 8 months and know a few tricks ;)


----------



## Starry Night

I have no idea when I'm testing. I normally have irregular cycles but since my latest m/c they are even crazier. Before my latest bfp I had 40 day cycles with only one cycle that didn't fit the pattern. Since the m/c I've had a 39 day cycle and an 18 day cycle (it feels weird that I've only had 2 cycles so far but it took forever for my periods to return). Now I'm on CD15 and it seems I got my usual ov signs yesterday which points to a 28 day cycle. I guess I'll test around Easter.


----------



## essie0828

My cycles are long as well, 36 to 39 days and sometimes irregular. Sorry for your losses Starry :hugs: Hope you get a BFP in a cpl weeks ;) I'm not really feeling it this cycle. Just don't feel preggers.... feel more PMS ish. Hoping for a shorter cycle if no bfp. Before I got pregnant with my daughter my cycles were 30 to 33 days and that seemed to do the trick. I go back to my doc in a week for some test results. If everything is OK I think we will try opk's and pre seed next month.


----------



## ESwemba84

Mama, they gave me this hat looking contraption that sits over the toilet seat. Thank goodness because I am the worst at aiming when peeing in cups!


----------



## lpjkp

Lisa,never and sweets, congrats on your 3 lovely little boys!!! Never, he is absolutely adorable! 

I hope you're all giddy with love for your little ones, and hope motherhood is everything you ever dreamed of and more!

Just under 9 weeks left for me and,boy, am I feeling it! I think im cooking a mini elephant in there,he makes me feel a little uncomfortable the amount he is sticking out his knees!!! The achiness is awful,but I still thank god every day for my little miracle,and hearing about all the new babies makes me look forward to that myself!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Lisalee on your baby boy - how exciting:happydance::happydance:

How much did he weigh and what colour are these beautiful eyes of his:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> I have no idea when I'm testing. I normally have irregular cycles but since my latest m/c they are even crazier. Before my latest bfp I had 40 day cycles with only one cycle that didn't fit the pattern. Since the m/c I've had a 39 day cycle and an 18 day cycle (it feels weird that I've only had 2 cycles so far but it took forever for my periods to return). Now I'm on CD15 and it seems I got my usual ov signs yesterday which points to a 28 day cycle. I guess I'll test around Easter.

 That is so much variation! Good luck!


----------



## MamaTex

essie0828 said:


> Hey MamaTex, I was in Sealy TX when hurricane Ike came through. Shew! What a ride for a land locked KY girl.

Ah, Hurricane Ike lol. Oh the memories of having no power for days on end,


----------



## Left wonderin

Welcome Essie , looking forward to getting to know you over the next while . What I love about this thread is its a mix of everything . It is the only thread I have found that people really stick with no matter where they are on their journey from just after a m/c to the births of bouncing babies :)) All boys so far so we are due a string of girls lol.......

Well I didn't wake himself last night as I fell asleep myself on the couch till 2am ! But did manage to get a sneaky bd in this am before work . That's me done this cycle now for the waiting ....... ( but I'll still o/v test just in case ) ! Now for the symptom spotting madness lol


----------



## Starry Night

When I got my first BFP my cycles ranged from 26 to 45 days. I conceived on a 43 day cycle. With my latest BFP it was the most steady. Every cycle except for one was 40 days to the day. 

Right now I'm chalking up the huge variation to the miscarriage. It's the only time I've ever had 18 day cycles. I'm starting to get nervous I'm about to have another 18 day cycle. I'm on day 16 and am starting to cramp even though I just got ov signs over the past two days. The same thing happened last time.

Really crossing my fingers it doesn't happen again. I lost a lot of blood last time and am not ready to do that again so soon.


----------



## mackjess

Hi Essie! :howdy:

Left wondering - that's why I love this thread too! And you do all need to make some girls or my boy isn't going to have much luck in the dating arena down the road!!

Starry, still FX for you that short cycle and heavy AF was your body resetting itself for a good successful cycle this month!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessica we are on to it , a bunch of baby girls on the way as we speak lol....... We couldn't have your wee man without a date ;) Starry hoping for a 28 day cycle for you this month , we so have to make girlfriends for Jessica's little man !


----------



## essie0828

Thanks for the warm welcome girls :). Dh and I are wanting to try for a boy this go round. Hopefully this thread keeps swaying XY. But honestly I totally expect another girl, I think DH has lazy sperm :haha: Only a few days till testing. Had a headache that just wouldn't quit yesterday and feel like crap today. Probably lack of sleep. :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

I would love to have a girl. I obviously will be thrilled with whatever God decides to give me but I confess I daydream about a little girl to cuddle and dress up. lol


----------



## garfie

I would love a girl to Starry - maybe we will both get our wish soon:winkwink: although I have two boys whom I love dearly I am wondering now (as I have lost 3 since) maybe I cannot carry girls? - Oh well no matter what I would be happy with just one more baby:baby:

Still waiting for my referral - good job we didn't put BD on hold just think how many opportunities we would have lost:wacko:

If my body plays fair haha:) then I will be able to test towards the end of March but for now as my signature says - Here I go again!

Essie - Good luck when you test hun:dust::dust::dust:

Left Wonderin - Hope you can find things to do while you are waiting:coffee:

Hi to all the preggo ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry - my first cycle after my MC was 18 days.....I know it's been several months since then for you, but it could be because of that....:shrug:

Welcome Essie!

I was so sure AF was starting last night....I had the migraine, the cramps, and even a bit of pink spotting! But nothin yet. This is so frustrating. Oh well, I'll just keep waiting! 

I'm going back to the gym this morning! Yay! When I got weighed at my doctors on Friday, I was down to 225! That's a total of 15 lbs. I don't feel lighter, but people are noticing, as I've gotten many compliments. :happydance:

Have a good day!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, in the middle of Breastfeeding so have to make it really short.. Lisalee CONGRATS!!! On your baby boy!! Welcome to boy town! And how awesome is that for all 3 of us to give birth on the same day, our babies share the same B-day! So we def have to stay connected.

Lpjkp: all those Symptns and pains are letting you know you're almost there, the waiting is coming to an end. Can't wait to meet ur little rainbow baby.

MamaTex: THNKS for those sweet words! Giving up is def never an option. 

Hi to All the wondeful women here and to the new lady very much welcome. 

Eswemba: Great news ab the 15lbs, that is awesome!!
Have a Great Day ladies!


----------



## runnergrl

Aww so happy to hear you are nursing that sweet baby boy, Never:) Hope you are recovering well and are able to just enjoy being a new mommy <3

Welcome Essie! Good luck testing!

Eswmba- way to go on your weight loss and getting back into the gym! So proud of you! YOu will love the way you feel and it may even help you conceive!!

Hi Garfie, Hi MamaTex, Hi everyone else! :hi:


----------



## Starry Night

ES - I had 3 18 day cycles after my first loss. Just that time the flow was very light so it wasn't too bad. This time it has been extra heavy so I'm a little nervous about what heavy bleeds could do to me in quick succession. Guess I'll have to eat lots of iron-rich food. My cramps are getting worse so I think AF is coming early again.


----------



## mackjess

have they checked your thyroid levels recently? My cycles get heavier and close together when they are messed up.


----------



## lisalee1

garfie said:


> Congrats Lisalee on your baby boy - how exciting:happydance::happydance:
> 
> How much did he weigh and what colour are these beautiful eyes of his:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks so much! He weighed 5lbs and had beautiful bold dark brown eyes. He loves to look around and stare at things & people. He's so observant. :cloud9:


----------



## lisalee1

Never- not only do our babies share the same bday, but they are also all boys!!! :)


----------



## lisalee1

Essie- welcome! You have such a beautiful little child. I hope that the thyroid issue can be controlled so that you are able to get another little miracle. You are in the right place.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , hope you all had a good Tuesday . Now 3DPO , I'm away this weekend so that should kill some time . If AF shows up this month I'm ready for next month , ff signed up to and themometer bought on the locker ready to go lol. As for me I'd love one of each boy and a girl but I'll take whatever God has planned for me ;) 

Mmm when is it reasonable to start SS lol .....


----------



## mowat

I knew charting was going to be a bad idea---now I'm all confused! I always get a positive opk on cd13 and assume I O on 14, but fertility friend is saying I O'd on cd10 based on my temps. First month on Femera, so that could change O date, but 4 days seems like alot. My Opks still haven't arrived in the mail so I'm kind of in the dark. Wouldn't be so bad, but we didn't bed around day 10. Seem to have EWCM now so I'm going to try and ignore feritility friend. Does that sound reasonable? Guess I'll see what my temperature does tomorrow!


----------



## mackjess

I've heard as you go along your cycle FF will change the crosshair dates. It just takes a bit for it to get accurate when you're new.


----------



## essie0828

lisalee1 said:


> Essie- welcome! You have such a beautiful little child. I hope that the thyroid issue can be controlled so that you are able to get another little miracle. You are in the right place.

Tysm! I think she is absolutely beautiful myself ;) I dread when she gets old enough to date :wacko: DH and I are both 6ft and im afraid she will be a tall, lanky, stunner. :dohh: She gets her looks from her papa:haha:

Tested this morning and got a bfn. I think I'm out this cycle. I still have a cpl days till af is supposed to be here but not holding out much hope.

Ok girls! Spill the secret to getting all those beautiful mama's boys. I've heard that DTD right as you ovulate will sway boy. Did all 3 ladies that just had boys chart or use opks to predict ov and did you bd on the day of OV?? Don't get me wrong or anything, I wouldn't be dissapointed with a girl at all. I even have her name picked out:blush: But I would like the experience of one of each.


----------



## mackjess

the first time I got prego it was like 5 days before Ov as dh was out of town. that was my mc so I don't know the sex. this time it was at least 3 days before I Ov, I think it was 4. so if we had been trying for a girl it wouldn't have worked for us. Lol. the swimmers are Irish and scraggly with that one.


----------



## essie0828

mackjess said:


> the first time I got prego out was like 5 days before Ov as dh was out of town. that was my mc so I don't know the sex. this time it was at least 3 days before I Ov, I think it was 4. so if we had been trying for a girl it wouldn't have worked for us. Lol. the swimmers are Irish and scraggly with that one.

:haha: Cracked up about Irish, scraggly swimmers :haha: I have never charted and would probably suck at it. It's hard enough to take a pill everyday. I'm tempted to try opk's and pre seed to sway boy....but Im undecided.


----------



## runnergrl

I concieved my son by DTD as soon as i got a pos OPK and the next day. Worked the first, second, and third time. I will find out the sex of this baby in about 3 weeks


----------



## lpjkp

We conceived our boy by DTD the day before/just after I ovulated x


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry, I hope your cycle regulates soon. I know the frustration!

My PCP is referring me to an endocrinologist. My initial blood cortisol levels are low, which is the opposite of what I thought. Also my glucose is a tad elevated and my kidney function (BUN) is like 1 number higher than normal. Still,waiting on the urine test. One step closer.

I think I started AF yesterday, but its hard to tell.....I guess I'll see if it stops in a few days.....

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## essie0828

runnergrl said:


> I concieved my son by DTD as soon as i got a pos OPK and the next day. Worked the first, second, and third time. I will find out the sex of this baby in about 3 weeks

So there is something to the theory of DTD closer to ov to get a boy....hmmmm. :thumbup:


----------



## essie0828

lpjkp said:


> We conceived our boy by DTD the day before/just after I ovulated x

Think I'm going to have to track ov more closely :) thank you!


----------



## garfie

What do you ladies think - cd4 dodgy batch
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mackjess

Not a positive but close


----------



## essie0828

ESwemba84 said:


> Starry, I hope your cycle regulates soon. I know the frustration!
> 
> My PCP is referring me to an endocrinologist. My initial blood cortisol levels are low, which is the opposite of what I thought. Also my glucose is a tad elevated and my kidney function (BUN) is like 1 number higher than normal. Still,waiting on the urine test. One step closer.
> 
> I think I started AF yesterday, but its hard to tell.....I guess I'll see if it stops in a few days.....
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!

:hugs: Getting in to see a RE is a good thing. My doc has a background in endo and he's amazing. Both my 1st cousin and I were told we probably wouldn't have kids, she has massive fibroids and only one ovary. We both have the same doc and she has a baby boy 11 weeks younger than my daughter now;) It was neat, the family went nuts because no one expected babies from us ( we're both older) and we announced our pregnancies at the same time. Hope he gets you sorted out hun. Fx'd.


----------



## essie0828

garfie said:


> What do you ladies think - cd4 dodgy batch

That's an ov test right??


----------



## garfie

Yes hun and on CD4 as well :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## essie0828

:dohh: I see the big LH in the background now :dohh: I don't have much experience but other ladies have told me that to count an opk as positive its supposed to be dark as or darker than control line??


----------



## essie0828

And cd4 is pretty darn early isn't it??


----------



## garfie

Exactly :haha: I don't know what's going on with my body - broken is not the word - no O took place last month according to FF - so maybe its another curve ball:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## essie0828

Hopefully it will take a few more days to darken up and you will get a good strong egg :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Ok so where do you ladies get your ov tests??? Which ones do you prefer and when do you start peeing on them? Cd? My cycles are about 36 days. 

And what do you girls think about pre seed?? I'm a bit scared of it but curious at the same time. I'm afraid that it will hinder the natural selection process of making the sperm "work" to get o the egg. Kinda worried that it may allow inferior sperm to get to the egg whereas they would've died without help. DH is 28 and healthy but pre baby making we didn't live so healthy. ;)


----------



## Sweetz33

WOW WAY COOL!! 3 BOYS ALL BORN ON 2/26!! YAY!!!! lol We *MUST* keep in touch!

When it came to conceiving my boy, close to O day....I think day of.

Sorry have been very MIA. This past week has been crazy and hectic. Xander is an absolute JOY!! He had bad jaundice that is just now clearing up. He also has esophageal reflux which he is now on medication for. He is on breastmilk and formula...both with cereal added for thickening. I wouldn't change a thing though...I am still floating on air haha :cloud9: I will catch up later on...have to eat lunch. (Xander is sleeping, gotta get in "me" time)

Sup....lol

Bodyguards


----------



## essie0828

Sweetz he's so handsome! And very well protected by the way ;). I love rots, my cousin used to have one he brought back from Germany. He was an amazing dog. I was just little and if i tried to get in the street he would push me down and drag me back to the yard:haha: he was so gentle tho. Congrats on your baby boy and thanks for answering my question. :)


----------



## mackjess

OMG what a cute little nugget!! I love the pic with him and the doggies. So happy for you!


----------



## essie0828

Mackjess are you finding out the sex of your baby??? Or ya going for a surprise?


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz he is absolutely adorable! Love the pics of him and his doggies!!! So sweet!!!


----------



## Storked

All those babies are unreal to me. It seems like just the other day you ladies were sharing BFPs <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Sweetz your baby boy is adorable :) you could just eat him. Delighted you are still floating on air . It should last till at least the ealy teenage years lol.... Love your dogs too , I've three a border collie, a black lab and a rottie called Bruno :)


----------



## bamagurl

Ummm storked....did I miss something?!?!?!?


----------



## garfie

Storked - great to see you both back:winkwink:

Is a congrats in order:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Storked

Nope I haven't really been on this thread much ever since I moved. I never caught up and then I just took a BnB break for a time because you know, I was sick and not TTC. Hope you are doing well :)


----------



## Storked

Hey Fiona how are you? :kiss:


----------



## mackjess

ESS - I'm team boy. And pretty excited about that!

Hi stork!!


----------



## Storked

Mackjess, hi :) congrats on :blue:

Bama, are you the only one with a girl? :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Another boy :)))) well done mackjack. Well I really think it is definitely time for some girls :) hi storked


----------



## runnergrl

Storked- you are preggo?!?! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## essie0828

There are definitely some strong boy vibes up in here! :happydance::happydance:

I want one!!:brat:


----------



## essie0828

Congrats Storked!


----------



## runnergrl

Im pretty sure my baby is a boy too.. will know soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh leave some boys for me :((( I really want one too . On the other hand we are all on the right thread as it seems to be boys galore :))))


----------



## Storked

Thanks Runner :)

Essie and Left, y'all are cracking me up :D man there isn't a blue sperm emoticon. BUMMER.


----------



## bamagurl

Yeah as of right now Storked it seems that I am the only one with a little girl on the way...

Congrats btw! So super excited for you :wohoo:


----------



## Storked

No excitement just yet! Not yet. Gotta see if things go well first <3
*jaw drops* you are all alone on the girl list? Your DH must make girls :)
One of my sisters has 5 girls hehe


----------



## bamagurl

Haha okay I will contain my excitement until you say it is okay I guess... 

He is convinced the baby we lost was his little boy. He is super excited about another little girl though! Plus little girls LOVE their daddy! At least mine does! She would rather be with her daddy any day rather than me lol


----------



## lpjkp

Oh. My. Gosh.....................Bethany!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just quickly popped on, and I see you're pregnant????!!!!!!!!! 1) Why did you think it not appropriate to shout from the rooftops and, 2) Oh, my, gosh, that's the greatest news I've heard for such a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! This IS IS IS IS IS your little rainbow!!!!!!! Don't leave again, I need updates!!xxxxx


----------



## Storked

Bama, after this LO will you guys keep trying for a boy? :flower: girls are a big blessing too <3

Loren, afraid I won't have updates until April 1 and then I fly to Thailand April 6 :giggle:
I shouted it in the BFP Announcements section :kiss:


----------



## ESwemba84

Storked- Congrats!

Sweets- Awwwwwww, such a little cutie!

Essie- I've actually been seeing an RE for a month now, but I'm getting referred to a regular endo for the rest of my body.

AFM, AF did start, so I guess I'm on CD 2! Yay! I still feel very run down, and got a call from my regular doc. She said my lupus screen was "mildly positive", so she wants me to also see a rheumatologist. I've cancelled all further activity with my RE until further notice. It really sucks that TTC is gonna have to wait. I guess my technical status is NTNP. 

Ok, nap time!


----------



## Storked

ESwemba, how stressful all of that must be. I feel for you because I just can't imagine :(


----------



## bamagurl

Umm at this point I say probably not! At this point in time both of us are completely happy with the two girls we will have. However I can't say for certain we won't try for another baby many, many, many years down the road haha!


----------



## Left wonderin

Storked congratulations on your news :) having had a mc I can imagine I would be excited but super nervous if I get a BFP again and will rely on all ye girls to help keep me sane lol.... Defo don't disappear again as we all want to stalk your journey :) 

Es , sounds like a rough time but ntnp does not excuceyou from this thread , I've decided we are all sticking around until we all have our rainbow babies :) no matter how long it takes . So we will all be getting to know each other very well lol..


----------



## Storked

Left, it was nothing like I imagined. I wasn't trying this cycle and actually cried when I got my BFP. Never thought I would be so stressed. You just have to take it a day at a time and be grateful <3 praying for miracles for all of us. After all the heartbreak we all deserve the rainbows :hugs:


----------



## jabish

hi everyone...i was supposed to ovulate today but nothing on the test strips so..idk...i started atkins about a week ago and was wondering if anyone knows if that can cause issues with ovulation?


----------



## Storked

Sorry Jabish, no idea. I have never actually gotten a positive OPK the few times I have tried them :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm not sure did you google it jabish ?


----------



## mackjess

STORKED :yipee:

How did I miss that?? Congrats lady!


----------



## Storked

Mackjess you didn't miss it hehe :)


----------



## mackjess

You have a poppyseed. how cute.


----------



## Storked

I hope it makes it past the pea! :)


----------



## jabish

I did but i wanted to hear it from someone in the same boat as me..someone dealing with long time infertility and if the ovulation would come back without quitting the diet


----------



## mackjess

Not sure about OV Jabish. What CD are you on again?

Storked, FX for you hun that your little bean sticks!


----------



## jabish

cycle day 17 at the moment..that's when i had been o'ing...used to be cycle day 21 before the mc


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: congrats, Stork!!

ES - :hugs: I really hope you get your health issues sorted and you can get back to TTC. I just can't imagine the stress you're under.

mackjess - congrats on joining Team Blue.

Sweetz - what an adorable little guy. I love his body guards. :haha:


----------



## essie0828

Storked, totally understand your fears. I didn't tell anyone other than DH that I was pregnant with my daughter until I was 20 weeks. I almost didn't tell anyone then but I was getting to big to hide it anymore and it was my mom's birthday. I had a 2nd trimester loss and I had to get past that point.
:hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jabish, hopefully O is coming soon!

Essie, my heart breaks for you. I understand you wanting to wait to get past that point :hugs:


----------



## lisalee1

Essie- I don't think you should get preseed unless you have a problem with cervical mucus, meaning a lack of cervical mucus. If you normally get fertile/egg-white CM during your fertile period, you are def fine to go without. OV tests can be bought on Amazon in bulk. Wondfo brand.

Storked- AWESOME NEWS!!!! So excited for your BFP! Isn't it funny how the month that you're not stressed out and trying is the month you get preggers?!? Congrats to u!

Sweetz- LOVE your baby pics! My little man loves to have his hands up by his face all the time too. It's so cute. Looks like he's posing for the camera.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I got my BFP this time last year too. Told DH we must be fertile once a year lol. But I wasn't not stressed- I was deliberately having sex when I shouldn't have been fertile so I must have no clue when I O :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick pop in as I'm "Boobing"(Breastfeeding) then I have to pump to store some of my gold up...heehee...how awful it hurts, I do cherish my milk these days!

Hi Ladies: STORK......what, who when where say again....STORK, I'm always excited to hear great news so unfortunately I can't tame myself to not think to much of it bc your BFP is def a blessing love. I know how you feel ab not getting to excited but this is your blessing, you have the right to cherish it, enjoy your pregnancy ma'am. CONGRATS!! 

Mackjess: Welcome to Team boy!! They are absolutely a delight!!

Sweetz: your little man is sooo handsome!!! 

Lisalee: Exactly, how cool is that we all had boys too!! We are BNB sisters def now!!

Garfie: FX for a + Ov!! Nothing is wrong with your body bc you have those two wonderful kidz!

Essie; Honestly I BD everyday up to my "O" and after I also ate the foods that would help the little sperm men survive in my insides environment, don't know if that helped but whatever did, I got my little boy .

Runnergrl: Can't wait to hear the gender of your baby!! That's so exciting!!!

Pinkdaisy; Where are you hiding?!! Missing ya

Bamagurl: Hi, your baby girl is def the princess of this thread!

Hi to Leftwondering, Jabish, Eswemba, Mowat,and all the other wonderful Ladies!!!

Ladies; this thread is def something lucky!!! I can't wait to every lady on here get there BFP bc every last one of u deserve it bc u want it!!! Life hasn't ever been this beautiful when my Lil boy wasn't here. Ladies my FX for you all, it's yours just don't ever give up, after 3 m/c's and constantly trying and crying I can say holding my Lil one now it was all worth it, to know my treasure was at the other end if the rainbow and yours is too..just don't give up!

GOODNITE ladies!


----------



## runnergrl

:hi: thought I would stop in and share my ever growing bump with you girls. Its really getting big. Tomorrow will be 17 weeks and my son's 2nd birthday!! 

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/photo_zps683193d4.jpg


----------



## Storked

Never, I love you. You are so sweet <3

Runner, OMG I love your bump!


----------



## Left wonderin

Never you are officially our cheerleader :)


----------



## feistymomma

Sooooo.....I went for my first appt yesterday! I was so nervous, but was able to get an ultrasound in!!! There was my bitty gummy bear! 162 bpm! I am so releaved! It's amazing how much better I feel physically today!

Congrats Storked on you BFP! That is awesome!

and congrats Mackjess on team boy! That is awesome!!!

Sweetz- Totally cute! I could eat him up with a spoon!


----------



## Storked

I am relieved for you Feisty :hugs: how amazing <3


----------



## lpjkp

Awww never! You melted my heart! I can't wait to experience all those same feelings,and know the struggle was so worth it!! 

Lisa,sweetz: hope you're both getting in plenty of snuggles and mommy time too!!

Feisty: so happy you got to see your little one! That's the first milestone achieved, and you're well on your way! Its amazing how much they change in just a couple of weeks!

Storked: hello mommy to be! Hope you're relaxing and still on cloud 9...they were lovely BFPs on your announcement page!xxx

AFM: got a growth scan on Tuesday to see if its me or my little boy that's the fatty...im measuring 4 weeks ahead according to the midwife...im not too concerned because its not an exact science,but I won't be complaining that I get to see little one again!xx


----------



## runnergrl

Yay feisty!!! so happy for you! 8 weeks already, huh? awesome!

lpj-LOL :haha: you or the baby that's the fatty? no, its just getting close to GO TIME! anxious to see your little man too! Good luck and be sure to report back with the news after your growth scan:thumbup:


----------



## lpjkp

Its surreal runner...im officially now the heavily pregnant woman I always gawped at! Your bump is so lovely btw! Makes me miss my tiny neat bump slightly :) x


----------



## mackjess

Yay Fiesty! Scans are so wonderful and reassuring. 

Had my 20 week this morning. Scan was lovely, and we most def have boy parts! Apparently I have a very good looking cervix. Relief. They checked baby from head to toe and everything was perfect. He's only a smidgen above average on weight so I am grateful for that!! I don't want a bigger baby for delivery! I'll attach pics later, just got to work and need to catch up here


----------



## runnergrl

lpjkp said:


> Its surreal runner...im officially now the heavily pregnant woman I always gawped at! Your bump is so lovely btw! Makes me miss my tiny neat bump slightly :) x

Thanks-- Im sure I will be HUGE very soon;)


----------



## lpjkp

Congrats on team blue Mack!!!!! :) x


----------



## runnergrl

mackjess said:


> Yay Fiesty! Scans are so wonderful and reassuring.
> 
> Had my 20 week this morning. Scan was lovely, and we most def have boy parts! Apparently I have a very good looking cervix. Relief. They checked baby from head to toe and everything was perfect. He's only a smidgen above average on weight so I am grateful for that!! I don't want a bigger baby for delivery! I'll attach pics later, just got to work and need to catch up here

YAY for everything looking perfect! looking forward to seeing pictures of your little man! <3


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Runner. LP - I think pregnant and big is beautiful. A cute bump is always a lovely start, but when you get big and pregnant you know you're getting somewhere. :)
 



Attached Files:







Finn1.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 16









Finn Boy.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 16









Finn Feet.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bamagurl

Such a cute bump Runner!!! 

Aww mack loving the pics! Your baby is so adorable!!! :)


----------



## bamagurl

lp~ lol you made me chuckle! I am sure neither of you is the fatty :) Can't wait to hear how that goes! Any chance to see baby is always a plus!


----------



## Starry Night

Silly girls. It's always the tiny girls with their adorable basketball bumps that complain about being sooooo huge. I should show you a photo of me at 9 months with DS. LOL I gained 60 pounds!! I've since lost it all but still!
 



Attached Files:







9months.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## essie0828

Awww, look at all the bumps and ultrasound pics!!!! Y'all are totally making me baby crazy. :haha: Congrats to all of you.

Ooohh never, what foods were you eating to help the :spermy: out?? I've heard something about pineapple but it was more related to changing the taste of :spermy: :blush: 

Girls AF is due tomorrow. I feel kinda pms like but my tummy is sore and bloated right around my c-section scar. Could totally be period bloating or the soup beans I ate yesterday :haha: Boobs are heavy feeling to. Why do so many early pregnancy symptoms have to match pms? I mean come on!! It's like a big prank and someone is sitting back laughing saying lets make these crazy ladies more confused. :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

FX for you Essie. My PMS symptoms usually don't show up til I actually start AF, which is weird, but helps out in the SS. How is your appetite? I think that was the biggest thing for me that was different from prego to pms signs. I wanted jalapenos and stuff I usually don't like just a few days before AF was due.


----------



## essie0828

Well mack I ate a whole jar of green olives with soup beans and hot sauce yesterday. :haha: I usually want chocolate before af but was totally digging salty, vinegary tastes. Dh looked at my food, made a funny face and said You gotta be knocked up! :rofl:


----------



## essie0828

I have been eating a little more than usual but still losing weight. I've been dieting some in the last month and have lost 17lb :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

I'm the same and usually tell my husband not to come home without chocolate in some scary demon voice before PMS sets in. I totally wanted spicy and salty. That has stayed the same thru the pregnancy too and I barely crave sweets.


----------



## runnergrl

Mack- baby Finn is SOOO cute!! <3


----------



## essie0828

But I also had an increase in my thyroid meds and that usually makes some extra weight fall off pretty quick.


----------



## mackjess

Thank you!!

Starry, you were big as a house!! In a good way. I know I'll be uncomfortable, sore, tired, not sleeping,etc, but I can't wait to get there!! I was only supposed to gain 11-25 my whole pregnancy since I was already a little chubby, and I'm already at 20 and only halfway through. I'm totally not eating like a pig so I don't think there is much I can do about it. Bring on the house sized belly!!


----------



## essie0828

runnergrl said:


> Mack- baby Finn is SOOO cute!! <3

Dito!!! Lol when I saw his potty shot the ACDC song "I've got big balls" popped in my head :rofl:


----------



## mackjess

essie0828 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Mack- baby Finn is SOOO cute!! <3
> 
> Dito!!! Lol when I saw his potty shot the ACDC song "I've got big balls" popped in my head :rofl:Click to expand...


Never, DH was SO PROUD of that photo. LOL, men are a mess. :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

I am the same! spicy and salty please!!


----------



## essie0828

Lmao!!! Men. But honestly if i was his papa I would be proud to ;).


----------



## runnergrl

great now I want some spicy sandwich with salt and vinegar chips!!!!!!!


----------



## essie0828

runnergrl said:


> great now I want some spicy sandwich with salt and vinegar chips!!!!!!!

:rofl: Ha! I think stock went up for salt and vinegar chips when I was pregnant with Hayley! Omg darling you gotta try Franks Red Hot sauce. It's amazing on everything when you're pregnant!


----------



## essie0828

Wait a min....you're in Texas. Y'all know all about spicy down there. Lived there a yr and holy cow you can't find anything bland down there.


----------



## mackjess

I loooooove Franks hot sauce, and sometimes I mix it a little with franks sweet chili sauce. OMG.

Also, I brought my lunch today but I'm totes about to order some Jimmy Johns. Their tuna sandwiches have a good amount of salt and onions, and they have the vinegar chips that are so tart they bite you back!


----------



## essie0828

Tuna, onions and vinegar :rofl:


----------



## essie0828

Your DH is gonna love that! Go cuddle up to him and be like "hhhhhii hhhhhoney"


----------



## mackjess

I've been holding out on him lately, but feel more relaxed because they checked my cervix today. He'd probably be happy, vinegar and jalapeno breath and all.


----------



## essie0828

My LO loves sweet onions and peppers. And she will just about fight you for a green olive. ;) She would rather have a green olive as a treat than ice cream :haha: Im pretty sure that's from what I ate while pregnant.


----------



## essie0828

mackjess said:


> I've been holding out on him lately, but feel more relaxed because they checked my cervix today. He'd probably be happy, vinegar and jalapeno breath and all.

Omg girl. Pregnant sex is the BEST! If your cervix is good, get it get it ;).


----------



## mackjess

TY, it's been a bugger for me as well. Even though it was never uncomfortable, I had pink CM twice after we BD'd. So they checked out my parts and said they were all good and said the walls are more sensitive and have more blood and it probably had nothing to do with my cervix since I was never in any pain during or after.


----------



## essie0828

Glad you got the green light to get your boogie on ;) It will help pass the time for the next 20 weeks :haha: BDing used to put Hayley to sleep in there. Sometimes I wouldn't be in the mood for it but if she was keeping me awake kicking and flopping around a good BD would put us both to sleep. :haha: And after she was born, bouncing always put her to sleep fast! Guess she got used to it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I'm blown away with all the wonderful bumps , babies and scans :) makes me so jealous and so hopeful all at the same time :) mack defo in team boy lol...., and feisty so delighted about your scan you must be so happy right now :) me I am 4DPO and felt kind of a heavy nauseous this am , tried ignore it as felt it could be all in my head as its way to early for all that , however it was real and a feeling I recognised ( ms when preg ) anyway long way to go but weird I felt it !


----------



## essie0828

Left thats a good sign hun. Can't wait to see how it turns out for you. Are we the only 2 actively trying to get pregnant???


----------



## Left wonderin

Looks that way so we better deliver lol.....


----------



## runnergrl

yes, I demand BFP's from both of you ASAP! :haha:

i just got a buffalo chicken sandwich with pepperchinis and some salt and vinegar chips. YUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## essie0828

Lol the pressure mounts..... DH is bringing home tests tonight ;) will test in the am probably. If af stays away tonight.

Runnergirl:haha: that actually sounds amazing!


----------



## essie0828

Gosh I'm wore out already and its way early. DD will be going strong till 10pm easy. Gotta find a way to wake up. I think it's time to dance! Lol. DD loves for me to dance her round the house.


----------



## garfie

Erm there's 3 of us at least:winkwink:

Good luck for tomorrow Hun hope she keeps away:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

Then we need 3 BFPs!!


----------



## essie0828

Sorry garfie :blush: 

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya ladies sorry ive been MIA ive been trying to stalk but have also been trying to chill out and not be here so much, been signed off work with stress and i think it's all the ttc stress that's driving me insane, so i thought i would take a break from B&B for a bit and try to just calm down.
I just need to get through Sunday as it should be my first mothers day, i should have a 1 month old baby but all i have is heartbreak and stress.

I am still ttc and still stalking you guys, congrats stork really happy for you, and great to see everyone's doing ok

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Pink I'd love to be able to give you a big hug for real but this is all I can offer :hugs . Thinking what might have been is soul destroying but hard not to do. 

Garfie how could we have forgotten you :( sorry ( forgetfulness is that a symptom ;) )


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - I really hope you find the best way to bring yourself some peace. It can be such a painful and lonely journey. Sometimes a mental break is for the best.:hugs::hugs:

I think I'm the tww now but I'm not sure. I had ov signs this past weekend but I haven't had a cycle this short where I actually ovulated since 2010. I'd still be BD'ing but now DH is sick too. Just have to cross our fingers and hope for the best. Still not sure when I'll test though. My first full cycle after this m/c was 39 days then I had that wonky 18 day cycle so I may wait until I'm closer to 30 days or so to test. I don't know.


----------



## Left wonderin

And starry lol( sorry ) we forgot you too !! Mmm I'm putting it down to a symptom of a triplet pregnancy lol...


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry yeah to AF not showing up at 18 days :)))


----------



## essie0828

So far that's left, pink, garfie, starry and myself. Anyone else?? That's 5 bfp's in the making. ;)

Pink :hi: nice to meet you. Oh hun :hugs: Mother's day is terrible when you have had a loss :( Try to find your happy place and de stress. Fx'd that by next year you will have your rainbow.


----------



## Starry Night

mackjess said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Starry, you were big as a house!! In a good way. I know I'll be uncomfortable, sore, tired, not sleeping,etc, but I can't wait to get there!! I was only supposed to gain 11-25 my whole pregnancy since I was already a little chubby, and I'm already at 20 and only halfway through. I'm totally not eating like a pig so I don't think there is much I can do about it. Bring on the house sized belly!!

Just don't go on the brownies diet and you should be fine. Trust me. :blush:


----------



## mackjess

Lol, thanks starry. I'm not craving sweets, but love carbs, grease and salt but I think I do a fairly good job at eating. I just only buy healthy food so if I want greasy dogs I have to go out, and I'm usually too tired and lazy to go out. in fact, dh wanted to go out tonight but I told him no because I was already in sweat pants. :haha:

Good luck and hope we get loads of bfps this month!


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Starry, you were big as a house!! In a good way. I know I'll be uncomfortable, sore, tired, not sleeping,etc, but I can't wait to get there!! I was only supposed to gain 11-25 my whole pregnancy since I was already a little chubby, and I'm already at 20 and only halfway through. I'm totally not eating like a pig so I don't think there is much I can do about it. Bring on the house sized belly!!
> 
> Just don't go on the brownies diet and you should be fine. Trust me. :blush:Click to expand...

Ohhh, I was in the baked stuff/oil/spices aisle the other day and had to quickly leave before I bought a box of brownie mix. Brownies are my weakness! :( Apples, what I have been eating lately for snacks, just aren't as glorious as brownies hehe


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats Storked on the BFP. Hoorah mackjess for your perfect little boy. Good luck to all ladies waiting to test and working on making mini mes.

It's great to see all these photos and see all these nice updates!

AFM Still waiting to set up Internet lol. Soon...Next Wed I have an anatomy scan at 18 weeks. I thought they would schedule it for 20 but oh well. I am a little nervous but also very excited to see Mini D (D is the first letter of my last name). 

Sad to report there is still no bump for me to show off. Y'all are going to have to wait a little while longer ;)


----------



## mowat

Hey, you forgot me! Sign me up for a BFP please!

Not sure where I am in my cycle as I started Femera this cycle and I ran out of OPKs. They finally arrived yesterday (cd14) and I got a blaring positive. I started temping this cycle, but FF doesn't seem to know where I am either. Unfortunately DH had to go away last night so we didn't get in as much bedding as we wanted---hopefully it was enough! 

And now we wait....


----------



## Starry Night

Brownies are always a huge weakness for me and even when I make them from scratch it only takes 40 minutes total, including bake time and I can do it in my sleep!! When I was pregnant I tried so very hard to be good but by the 3rd trimester the cravings got so strong I felt like "give me brownies or give me death!". I was also on bed rest the first 6 months so I wasn't able to exercise either. Bad combo.

I honestly don't know how I'll fight the cravings next time. I will eat the healthy choice first but the craving will keep growing stronger and feels like an itch on the brain. My stomach will even continue to rumble. It's so hard to ignore. Even with my short pregnancy last time my cravings for salty things was sooo strong that I had to cave. Especially as salty foods like fries helped to soothe my nausea.

Oh well. I'd gladly get fat again if it means another baby.


----------



## mackjess

hi mowat! gl with the femura!


----------



## ESwemba84

Good gravy, there's like 6 pages of stuff....

Hoping there will be lots of BFPs this month!

Mama, wow. 18 weeks. I guess I've been on this thread for a while. Seems like just yesterday you were announcing your BFP. Can't wait to find out what your having!

AFM, AF is still going strong. Which is fine with me, because I'm just happy it finally came! Kinda confused as to when it actually started though, but I guess it doesn't matter. I went to an infertility support group on Tuesday, and it was amazing! I got really good advice and I was able to talk about how I've been feeling and listen to other women's stories. I will be changing fertility docs when I decide to go back, because it was reaffirmed by some of the girls there that the small clinics in Virginia Beach are shady. There is a nationally known one in the next city over at EVMS called the Jones Institute, where most if the girls are going. I don't mind making the 30 minute drive!

Alrighty, off to work!


----------



## essie0828

Hi mowat and ESwemba84 :hi: Yay 2 more to add to the list! :happydance: Mowat FX'd that you got enough :sex: in. Since you got a positive opk, I'll be watching for another positive in a cpl weeks;)

ESwemba84 going to a new clinic sounds exciting and promising :happydance: I hope they help you hun. :hugs: and tons of :dust:

Well DH forgot to get a test last night :dohh: So I'll be going out later to grab one. FMU is gone tho :( Just gonna go off fluids for a few hrs and hold it for a while and hope I get a good result. AF is due now but no sign of her. Tmi but having more lotion like cm than anything :wacko: I'm totally confused. Really expected to see af this morning.


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Essie -men eh?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## essie0828

garfie said:


> Fingers crossed Essie -men eh?:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I know right :dohh: But the poor guys been working a ton of overtime so I didn't kick up much of a fuss. Woke up snotty and feeling like I have a cold. I hardly ever get sick. Dunno if this is pregnancy related or if its from having a germ magnet toddler :haha: She gets the sniffles and I get smacked with a full on cold complete with gastrointestinal issues :wacko:

ES, I have been checking out the Jones Institute website. It looks amazing! They have everything in house, labs, OR's, andrology, everything! And they brag about pioneering IVF, hope you don't need it but that has to be a good thing. Excited for you!


----------



## essie0828

Garfie are u doing opks this month?? Been peeking at your chart ;)


----------



## Storked

Essie, it is much nicer to expect AF and get a BFP :D

Fiona, hi!

ES, so glad you found a support group <3 I bet that helped so much. Especially since you know to switch doctors now!

Mowat, boo on DH having to go but fingers crossed that it did the trick!

Mama, no bump yet? :)

Starry, I make extra fudgy browned from scratch. :) and peanut butter swirl ones!

Mackjess, I always love grease and salt- had to have my gallbladder removed when I was like 22. I still weep over slim jims ;)

pinkcasi, I understand needing a break to deal with things. I have been where you are and I want you to know that I love you and am so sorry that you are there. It isn't fair, ever :hugs:

Left, how are you handling the TWW? :)

Ok if I left anyone out I must apologize. Trying to reply from my phone and it isn't easy. Stupid iPhone.

:dust: and sticky thoughts for everyone <3


----------



## essie0828

essie0828 said:


> Garfie are u doing opks this month?? Been peeking at your chart ;)

Ok went back and saw ur opk pic from 2 days ago and answered my own question :dohh: 

So how are those tests looking now??


----------



## essie0828

Thanks storked :). How ya feeling dear?? Congrats on your appleseed :). When is your first ultrasound??


----------



## Storked

essie0828 said:


> Thanks storked :). How ya feeling dear?? Congrats on your appleseed :). When is your first ultrasound??

Thanks Essie! I feel really good, taking it a day at a time to enjoy this pregnancy. No ultrasound until April 1. Hopefully all will be well

How are you? Excited to test? :)


----------



## essie0828

Sheww I think more nervous than excited:haha: I keep thinking about having 2 under 2 and wow! Not to mention DH and I are both testing Saturday for a new job. If I'm knocked up that will change things slightly. Basically this is a high competition job and we were kinda padding our odds by both of us applying and who ever got it would go to work and the other would be the stay at home parent. Now I'm confused as to how to arrange this. Hmmm. Oh well gotta see if that test is positive first. Geeze I feel like its the first day of school or something :haha:


----------



## Storked

Fingers crossed! :D


----------



## essie0828

So April 1st you will be 8 weeks right? So hoping you get to see that lil heartbeat just pounding away! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Thanks. I am hoping for a heartbeat <3 
Are you kind of hoping DH gets the job so that you can stay home? :)


----------



## essie0828

Ty hun


----------



## essie0828

If im pregnant I totally hope he gets it, but if not I really wouldn't mind going back to work. Dh is a very capable parent and his whole world revolves around Hayley. I feel kinda guilty that I have had so much time with her and he has had to work so hard. It's a 9 to 5 job to so would be home to spend evenings with DD and DH. Plus DD sttn now and we co-sleep so I would be getting my night cuddles and getting to wake up with her. Not to mention DH is a way better house keeper:haha: His cooking needs work tho ;)


----------



## Storked

Well I totally have my fingers crosse for the job prospect too! :D sounds wonderful <3


----------



## essie0828

Well tested and got a BFN. I'm using dollar store cheepies and I didn't hold off on the fluids...so kinda don't know how to take it. I got 4 more tests tho ;) gonna pee on one with fmu before I go for my test in the am.


----------



## Storked

Oh maybe wait one more day for a more clear result :flower: I get so nervous about people holding their pee during the day. After my superbug UTI I'm all like "oh no don't hold it ever!" :wacko:


----------



## essie0828

Storked said:


> Oh maybe wait one more day for a more clear result :flower: I get so nervous about people holding their pee during the day. After my superbug UTI I'm all like "oh no don't hold it ever!" :wacko:

I had a really bad one a cpl years ago as well. It advanced into my kidneys and then into my blood. I was a sick sick puppy. In hospital overnight with some iv antibiotics and fluids. 

After having my daughter I can't really hold it anyways :haha: I've peed on myself more than Icare to admit. :rofl: Storked I think I'm gonna take your advice and not test in the am. I think it will make it hard to concentrate either way, bfn or bfp. So just gonna count myself as out for now and study my ass off. ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) well 5dpo ( if I take my last of the four smiley faces I got ) trying to ignore it as afraid it's all I'm my head but have been feeling a little nauceous in the afternoons and evenings , a heavy feeling not like a tummy bug . A bit crampy and weird taste in my mouth . But so not SS lol.... Prob is all in my head as its way to early for any sickness . 

Apart from that I'm away this weekend going to Birmingham to the Crufts dog show so that will kill some time :) 

Essie fx,d for you in the morning :) ill be thinking of you . Better go throw something's in a bag so catch you all on Sunday :)


----------



## essie0828

Actually starting to get some radiating cramps now. They make my thighs ache.....that's a sure sign af is close.


----------



## Storked

Essie, you have willpower! But don't count yourself out because of cramps. I have had them since I got my BFP. I am still rooting for this to be it *insert cheerleading icon here*
Btw, THAT SUCKS on your infection! How scary :hugs:
Don't worry about peeing. I am pretty sure all of my sister pee when they so much as giggle :D

Left, yay for dog show! It helps to have things to do <3


----------



## essie0828

I'm jealous Left! I watch that on tv a lot. Would love to be there and get my hands on some of those puppies! 

Storked you will understand all about peeing on yourself soon enough ;) I got smart near the end of my pregnancy and packed a bag with a change of pants and underwear. :haha: Ah the fond memories of peeing myself in the Frishes' parking lot :rofl:


----------



## Storked

Essie, I just talked to my sisters today about them peeing themselves too :D


----------



## mackjess

Haha, my bf has 3 kids, and 2 of them were July and Sept babies. She just talked to me about 'leaking' a bit at the end of the pregnancy. She said NO MATTER HOW TEMPTING it is to buy light khaki or white shorts or capris to stay cool in for the summer, to stick to black or navy. LOL. That way if you spring a leak you can make it somewhere to change without embarrassing yourself. :haha: She, of course, was speaking from experience.


----------



## ESwemba84

Ugh, AF is never going to end. Going on 5 days now (usually only lasts 2-3), and that's on top of the 10 days of spotting before that. Is it too much to ask not to have to use feminine protection products for 3 weeks in a row?!


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :hi: 

Bfn again today :( still no af either. Stuck in limbo. On a better note, DH and I passed our tests today :happydance: He scored .4 of a point higher than me :dohh: I'm afraid I'll never live it down :rofl: Especiallys since I bragged about how I was the better test taker beforehand. It's been tough digging my big foot outta my big mouth today :haha: Onward to the interview process and then we shall see ;)

ES hopefully AF will give you a break :hugs: Mine usually lasts 7 days full on. It's a total waste of a week :(

Eeeehheeee! Can't wait to hear y'all talking about peeing on yourselves :haha: its a pregnancy right of passage, lol. Later in my pregnancy when Hayley started to engage, just standing up was tricky business.


----------



## essie0828

Oh and mack don't forget the cardigan to tie round you waist to hide the wet spot :rofl:


----------



## Storked

ES, think of it this way: you had a heck of an awesome lining for a baby to burrow into right? I always tried to think that way for the heavy ones.

Essie, I am with you. I normally bleed the whole 7 days. I like it though because it seems like I bleed away all the weight I gain the week before AF :lol:
Oh sweater around the hips. I will be so 90s :D
Boo on the BFN! What CD honey?
Haha I bet your DH feels braggy huh? Good luck!

Mackjess, are you going to heed that advice? :)


----------



## essie0828

Omg the 90's!!! :rofl: I'm totally giving away my age :haha: 

Storked I'm on cd 36. I can go up to 39 days sometimes so I'm totally expecting af to show up in a day or so. I've gained 3lbs in 3 days! So hoping its water that will pass with af to, but the nachos I ate today say otherwise :wacko: Having some wicked cramps today, like had to stop in the middle of a flight of stairs and breathe till the pain passed. Felt like my pelvis was gonna fold in half and my hip bones were gonna touch :haha: I hate bfn limbo land! I want my boy now please! Grrr. Didn't help that I saw like a hundred babies and pregnant women today in Meijer :haha: 

And braggy isnt even the word for my DH right now. :haha: but honestly I'm really proud of him. He has ADHD and taking a test in a quiet room is tough for him. Omg I thought I was gonna lose my mind in their though. DH is quite a fidget and they put him in the most squeaky chair in the building! Lol. I must have PMS cause through half the test I was day dreaming about gluing his ass to that chair :rofl:


----------



## Storked

Essie, here is to hoping that AF doesn't show and pleasantly surprises you with a BFP!
Nachos...yummy! You don't want to know what I ate when I was waiting for AF and she didn't show :blush:
Are you sure wanting to glue him to the chair was PMS? It may have been regular annoyance muahahaha!


----------



## Starry Night

My AFs are the full-on 7 days too. Though since the m/c I've been having several days of spotting beforehand. I'm really hoping that settles soon because I feel like the spotting could affect implantation once I do conceive.

And I'm glad I was in high school during the 90s/early 2000s because I had incidents where I had a leaking pad and a cardigan around the waist was all that saved me from utter embarrassment! LOL Since it was in vogue, nobody thought it strange.


----------



## mowat

Good luck testing Essie---I'll be thinking of you.

I'm in the 2ww I guess. Fertility Friend doesn't know what to do with my chart, but I'm assuming I O'd on my usual Cd 13 or 14, making me 3 or 4 dpo today. After dinner my lower abdomen started feeling weird and it now has a bit slight burning/cramping feel. Hmmm. Tomorrow, cd18, is usually a bad pain day for me (or it has been for the last 4 or 5 months). Wonder what will happen this month.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - I hope that is a good sign! With all my pregnancies I would get weird tugging cramps and "full" feelings almost right from the beginning.


----------



## mowat

Thanks Starry. I'm not taking anything except a positive HPT as a good sign anymore---I've had too many good signs that led nowhere! I miss the good old days when my body didn't mess me around!


----------



## runnergrl

mowat said:


> Thanks Starry. I'm not taking anything except a positive HPT as a good sign anymore---I've had too many good signs that led nowhere! I miss the good old days when my body didn't mess me around!

you probably just know too much about your body now that every twinge or cramp can be viewed as a sign! That's what TTC will do to you! It was better before when ignorance was bliss;)
:hugs: and good luck this month!


----------



## nevergivingup

Just dropping in to say Hi :hi: to all the wonderful ladies here!! It's getting quite difficult to stalk let alone respond these days. But I'm always rooting for all the ladies here, my FX that the pregos have a wonderful delivery that the early pregos that your beans stick and to the TTC that you all don't give up we're all meant to be moms. And to the ones who just had their little miracle babies, CONGRATS again, enjoy your motherhood! TWW ladies...I'm Soo ready to hear ab those BFPs!!! Heads up Chin up, Positive thinking!!

AFM: What can I say....I have a new man in my life that has me going bonkers for him, I'm in love all over again....w/ a special little guy name Tyler!

Have a Good Day ladies, and Good luck on all everything!


----------



## essie0828

Starry, I graduated in 2000 so I got the full on 90's experience :haha: I remember it was cool to wear straight cut jeans and to have a plaid flannel shirt to tie round your waist. Usually your boyfriends plaid shirt;) We all looked like we were heading to a country western club :haha:

Thanks Mowat! Yay for being in the tww :happydance: have you had any spotting since OV? Hope you get a sticky bean this month :dust: I'm excited for you! 

Never, it really is crazy how much you fall for that little thing isn't it???? Wanna hear something even more crazy..... You will love him even more as time passes. It's like you love em so much it hurts. 

Girls I'm STILL waiting on AF. No bfp either. I have another appointment with my doc Tuesday, if no AF by then I'll have him do a blood test. I think having a cold has thrown things off a bit.


----------



## runnergrl

how late are you now? very strange..


----------



## lpjkp

Never, don't you worry about having limited time to stalk, you should be enjoying every precious second with your little boy!! I love reading your little updates, and hope you're loving motherhood!xx

Essie, I really hope you have a shy BFP hiding away! The month I got pregnant, I was on antibiotics for some mild infection (Can't remember what for now!)...illnesses are funny things, and I'd be a millionaire for every time I've read or heard how a little mess around with someone's immune system has landed in them getting pregnant!

Runner: Wow, nearly 18 weeks already!! You'll be finding out if you're team pink or blue in no time!! It seems like only yesterday I read you'd got your BFP!

Sweetz/Lisalee: Hope you're both hiding away because you're enjoying every little second with your beautiful newborns too!!!! xx

Mowat: Ooooohhhh, fantastic signs!!!! I hope they're meaning a looming BFP for you!xx

Storked: Ahhhhh, my lovely Bethany!!! How is pregnancy treating you?! It still fills me with so much happiness seeing your struggle paying off!!! Is the move to Thailand with hubby still on?xx

ESwemba: As much as a long period isn't fantastic, it's a brand new opportunity to catch that eggie!! And I'd comfort myself knowing that I had a fantastic cushioned lining in there for the little eggie next time!! This month is your month, and don't believe anything less!

Mack: Wow! 20 weeks?!!! Have you found out if you're having a little girl or boy yet? Or are you staying Team yellow?xxx

Hello to everyone else I've missed!! I'll be scrolling back forever :)

AFM: I've been so incredibly tired lately wanting to nap, and just put it down to pregnancy...turns out from my blood test results today that I'm anaemic, so it's onto iron tablets I go! I hope it perks me up a bit!

Had my 4D scan yesterday to see little Jenson, and thought I'd share a couple of piccies with you all...at one point, he began making a crying face, and it really set off that instinct to want to give him a cuddle and make sure he was ok!
 



Attached Files:







LOREN_4.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









LOREN_22.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3









LOREN_10.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









LOREN_7.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

Fx for you Mowat. And that is a good plan. One cycle I was SO sure I was pregnant, and was absolutely crushed by BFN that time around. My body had been giving me every sign, and the month I did get my BFP I was sure I was out. Trickery! I hope this cycle is it for you. :dust:

Never, your posts always warm my heart.

LP- HE IS SO CUTE. When I saw his little cry face I was like OH NO and frowning myself. What a little sweetie. I'm team boy as well!

AFM, 21 weeks tomorrow. Feeling bubs move more. It's helped me to listen on the doppler because I gurgle so much in my tummy anyway. I can tell what I feel is him, and sometimes I would feel a little gurgle while the doppler was on, and I didn't hear him move. So now when I feel a little pop or flutter I know if it's him or not. It's very cool. 

Finally feeling over all the cold gunk I had. I still have to use an asthma inhaler, but it's really helping with breathing and having energy again. Did my first prenatal yoga class. Youchers is my lower back sore today, but in a good way, like I actually engaged those muscles so they will strengthen up. Other than walking, it's the first 'exercise' I've had since August. I can't believe I've been such a slacker, but breaking out a little sweat yesterday felt good. I think I might try some more light exercise in addition to yoga. I used to be a gym rat and runner, but had a lot of cramping, too much weight loss and heart palpitations about 2 years ago that took awhile to figure out. It was all caused by Celiacs, so I had to quit eating gluten and soy and my doc made me quit doing more than 25 minute walks until my body repaired itself. I got healthier, but never got back into my old routines. :(


----------



## Sweetz33

I am so like Never...so hard to get online when you just can't stop staring at a beautiful lil man. I am so in lovers with him....DH thinks it is sweet. He is just as bad as me. Xander is finally growing. The medication they gave him is helping him keep things down. He now weighs 7lb, 7 oz. :happydance:

I hope everyone is doing well. I would post more but when Xander snoozes, it is my naptime hahah


----------



## essie0828

runnergrl said:


> how late are you now? very strange..

3 days late now! Ill know Tomorrow for sure going in to see my doctor. Had an appointment with him to go over thyroid stuff, do Ill just get a blood test


----------



## nevergivingup

Essie; O wow and i totally believe you 100% that it will hurt to love him soo much!

LPJKP: Wow that US is A-M_A-Z-I-N-G(in my singing voice). aww that crying face was too adorable!! And that lip hanging over was soo cute. i want to cuddle your baby now.

Sweetz: i AGREE, he's nap time means my nap time, but i hate when im not even sleepy..ughhh

Mackjess: Keep up the good work, i wish i excercised more when i was pregnant bc diet now sucks!

O well Have A Great Day ladies....


----------



## Starry Night

lp - gorgeous scans!


----------



## Storked

Loren, love those scan pics! Pregnancy seems to be going fine- no MS or food aversions yet :)
Thailand...well now it is looking more like Malaysia...amd DH doesn't want to go there. We shall see!

Mackjess, hurray for dopplers! Do you think it is worth owning/renting? If I ever get far I may look into it.

Essie, I didn't get a BFP with pregnancy 1 until I was like 3+ days late ;) so it could totally be your BFP!

Never and Sweetz, snuggle those boys! <3

Mowat, when will you start to test?

Runner, hey!

Starry, I had plenty of accidents too with AF! I remember one of my guy friends in HS was like "don't you know before hand?" and I had to explain what a period can be like. I think guys think it feels as painful as it looks so we should have warning pains lol.


----------



## Sweetz33

A little frustrated right now ladies. Not sure if I have baby blues or I am justifiably in a down mood. Everything with little man is great and all...but it feels like hubby is distant. I mean he tells me he loves me constantly, and brings me surprises home blah blah. However, when I ask him if he wants to feed baby "No, you are doing a good job and know what you are doing" ir can you hold him while I throw out his diaper "I will get the diaper". I mean hell I am sitting here writing this and he is sitting in front of me (I have the futon pulled out like a bed) playing on the dang PlayStation COMPLETELY oblivious to the fact I am even typing anything. We still don't sleep in the same bed, mainly bc Xander has that spiting up then choking thing going on (motherly fear). Am I over-reacting or am I justified in my down feeling?? :/


----------



## runnergrl

What beautiful, perfect scan pictures, lp!!! Gorgeous little man!


----------



## Storked

Sweetz, I have no idea but that would hurt me too :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

maybe he is just nervous with newborns? Or it could be that you went through a lot that he wants you to have baby time? don't know, but I'd wait till you are a little less peeved and just ask what's up. it would definitely bother me as well.

storked, I got mine on eBay for a reasonable amount, and it is worth its weight in gold. I waited till I was about 15 weeks to get it though since I was nervous that if I got it too soon not finding the hb would scare me.


----------



## mowat

Oh Sweetz, I think I know what you mean. Not sure if you're breast feeding or not, but what about just leaving him in charge for an hour or two and letting him figure it out. What could possibly go wrong? I seem to remember my DH not really feeling like he could be in charge since I was the "food". I needed a break, so I just left him alone and he figured it out, and bonded. After that I handed him baby if he wasn't taking the initiative.


----------



## mowat

Hi Storked! Not sure when I'll start testing since I really don't know what's going on this cycle. I'm trying to ignore my chart since it's my first month temping and my chart makes no sense. I think I probably ovulated last Wednesday or Thursday so I'm going to try to wait until at least the weekend. Having said that, I'm sure I'll cave by Friday at the very latest!


----------



## Storked

Mowat, good luck! I am afraid temping is confusing to me too- I only did it one cycle, irregularly. :thumbup:

Mackjess, yeah if I get one it won't be unless I make it to second tri. I have plenty of belly fat between me and the baby so the tadpole will have to be bigger


----------



## lpjkp

Storked,i bought a Doppler this pregnancy off eBay,and it has been absolutely invaluable! Id definitely recommend,and it put my mind at ease so much! I got the sonoline b and its been fantastic,i found his heartbeat at 9+3! My sister is about 10 weeks pregnant now,and i easily found the heartbeat for her last weekend too...id definitely recommend!

Awww,sweets, hugs! I'm so sorry you're feeling a little down,and i don't know what to suggest because I've not been in that situation myself...i wonder from reading it whether hubby is a little nervous around newborns...we have 9 months to bond with our little ones,so we expect it to come naturally and maybe for men its a little scary seeing a little human being so dependant and so fragile? You're both doing an amazing job...maybe guide him through a few things gently and supportively and maybe the confidence to do it himself will come?x


----------



## Storked

Thanks Loren, if all goes well then I will invest in a doppler after I get back from Thailand in May :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi everyone,

I'll read through everyone's posts later, but I gotta go to work soon. AF finally ended! Yay! And as far as my other health stuff, my doctor thinks I had a bad reaction to the steroid shots, and it actually is stopping my body from producing enough cortisol. She is getting me in with an endocrinologist this week so they can supplement my cortisol. After that, they are going to do more tests to see if my adrenal function is abnormal. So, we are getting there!

Hope everyone has a good day!:flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Stork: Malaysia: that is also so cool. You lucky girl you. And no m/s you say,im soo jealous now..just kidding. Love you girlie!! what are you hoping for by the way??

Eswemba:Glad the doc is finding whats going on an catching it.

Sweetz: Awe ma'am dont feel bad, we women will go through baby blues and all kindve hormonal changes within the first 4 weeks of baby being born. Although it may not be related all on baby but bc our hormones are raging and scattered everywhere we tend to get alot more emotional then we usually do. And of course remember to us it comes naturally when the baby gets here that we should jump when they wimper or keep and eye on them when they eat or check their bowel movements but to the man it's a learning process, unfortunately they dont have thay motherly instinct that automatically turn on so everything is new to them, and remember the baby is soo tiny to them and sometimes men feels as if they really cant do anything right now bc all the baby really needs at this moment is the mother (esp. if breastfeeding). Dont feel to down Sweetz, it does happen to alot of us, give him time, im sure he will come around soon. Hey if it makes you feel any better i had a few (4-5) crying sessions myself about what you ask....i dont have a clue :haha: It will get better Sweetz, just love on that little boy!!

AFM: Up early bc Tyler has to go to his 2week apt. today, first day back out the house..soo nervous ab everything.


----------



## MamaTex

Good day ladies! I have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning and then I will stop by my parents' house to use the computer so I can respond to everyone :) I am both nervous and excited! I got 2 hours of sleep last night and will probably get no sleep tonight.


----------



## essie0828

.


lpjkp said:


> Storked,i bought a Doppler this pregnancy off eBay,and it has been absolutely invaluable! Id definitely recommend,and it put my mind at ease so much! I got the sonoline b and its been fantastic,i found his heartbeat at 9+3! My sister is about 10 weeks pregnant now,and i easily found the heartbeat for her last weekend too...id definitely recommend!
> 
> Awww,sweets, hugs! I'm so sorry you're feeling a little down,and i don't know what to suggest because I've not been in that situation myself...i wonder from reading it whether hubby is a little nervous around newborns...we have 9 months to bond with our little ones,so we expect it to come naturally and maybe for men its a little scary seeing a little human being so dependant and so fragile? You're both doing an amazing job...maybe guide him through a few things gently and supportively and maybe the confidence to do it himself will come?x

Hey I got the same one!!! Sonoline b 3mhz probe with the cool orange face;) And Storked hun I'm a fatty and this doppler found Hayley at 11weeks! The nurses at my ob/ gyn knew I had one and they would always ask if I had been hearing her as part of my weekly work up. :) They were quite supportive of me having it. 

And sweetz I agree with lp. My husband was terrified of Hayley when she was brand new. He loved her and would totally support me but as far as being left alone with her, scared the crap outta that man. There in the beginning id be wore out because Hayley had colic and he would wake me if he couldn't get her settled. :wacko: He was just so unsure of himself around her. That will change in time. The newborn stage is an adjustment period for everyone, its a crazy time. 

Mowat can't wait till you get to start testing... :dust:

ES thats Good news!!! :happydance: I hope they pump ya full of clomid and stuff and you get twins! :haha: I've always secretly wanted twins ;) Good luck hun!

Hey preggos :hi: hope y'all feel good and enjoy those little beans :hugs: when they start jumping around in there it's the best :cloud9: lp your scan pics are awesome! Lil fellow is already learning how to get mama's attention with a puckered lip :cloud9: :haha:

Girls as for me I'm still in limbo hell :wacko: Doc appt today at 130. Took a cheap pregnancy test yesterday and bfn. Going to see if doc gets a different result.


----------



## essie0828

MamaTex said:


> Good day ladies! I have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning and then I will stop by my parents' house to use the computer so I can respond to everyone :) I am both nervous and excited! I got 2 hours of sleep last night and will probably get no sleep tonight.

Are you going to find out the sex??? Your scan will be amazing :hugs: try to get some sleep if you can ;)


----------



## princessvix

Bit of a random question, Did any of our yummy mummys come off the Microgynon pill before TTC? I'm struggling to understand my body!! The doctors say when you come off your pill your body will be back to normal... FAT LIES!! ... Any advice would help. I'm on day 43 with out a period and no Positive pregnancy tests. xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sweetz you poor thing , can't really offer much in the way of advice first hand but can tell you about my sister who is on baby number four . She always , always after each baby in the first 4-6 weeks decides she is leaving her husband (2she did with baby in tow) only for a day and then goes back lol.. I'm guessing from want I read that your hubby maybe hyper nervous and need some "help" and lots of reassurance about his interation with the baby . I'm sorry you are feeling crap and unhelpful as it is I bet the nasty little hormones and tiredness have a role to play . Xxxxxxx hope things get better soon for you .

Ps my sis and her hubby are still blissfully happy lol....


----------



## essie0828

So back from the doc and I still don't know if I'm pregnant! He didn't do a blood test but urine test was negative. My TSH is quite high and could be causing an irregular cycle. ****sigh**** got an increase in my meds. Hopefully it will bring my tsh down.


----------



## MamaTex

essie0828 said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> Good day ladies! I have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning and then I will stop by my parents' house to use the computer so I can respond to everyone :) I am both nervous and excited! I got 2 hours of sleep last night and will probably get no sleep tonight.
> 
> Are you going to find out the sex??? Your scan will be amazing :hugs: try to get some sleep if you can ;)Click to expand...

 I hope we find out the sex. Baby just needs to cooperate!


----------



## garfie

Good luck at your appointment Mama :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck Mama! Can't wait to here how it goes and see pictures!

Essie, hope you figure out what's going on! I know how frustrating and worrisome it can be!

AFM, I'm back to brown spotting. UGH! I had nothing for a day after AF ended, and now I feel like I'm starting this stupid process all over again. Fortunately, I have an appointment with a regular endocrinologist today, and hopefully we will begin sorting this thing out.


----------



## runnergrl

Goos Luck mama! cant wait to hear your good news! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaTex

Ok I am doing this in two parts. Hahaha


Garfie: Hello!! I was going through my messages and saw an old one from you. Thinking of you and how you are doing

lpjkp: Beautiful photos!! That pouty lip is killing me. lol :)

mackjess: Happy 21 weeks!! Also glad to read you are starting to feel better.I envy your level of physical activity. My physical activity just involves house work for right now, although I did get outside yesterday to play with the dogs. That counts for something, right?

Starry Night: Hey there!! OMG, your story about the cardigan takes me back to high school when my periods were a lot heavier and always crashed the party. ARGHHHH!! I know periods are necessary but back then, they were evil to me haha. My cramps were just terrible!! I had a full 7 day AF then and was on that pattern prior to the BFP. I used to think all women had 7 day periods until I started talking to more women who told me about 3 day periods. Wenches! lol. Jk

Storked: Glad to hear you are doing well and MS has not struck. I had food aversions early on to chicken, my favorite kind of meat, and cheese :( I was so sad lol. Chicken based dishes were all I was cooking for awhile. Now I like chicken again and am gradually liking red meat again. 

Sweetz33: I am so jealous of you and never, getting to hold your sweet little princes!! I am sorry to hear about the troubles at home. Just give your man time. He should come around soon. You tell him he better or else *shakes fist* Heh. Like the other ladies said, I am sure he just needs some time to adjust and want to bond with you and baby more as time goes on. 

nevergivingup: I definitely understand how busy of a mama you are so no apologies for not being on as much! I am looking forward to breast feeding, but not looking forward to having to get up at such odd times to feed on demand, but whatever my baby needs, that is what I will do!!

mowat: Mowat, I give you props for trying to chart. I thought about it but it looks like quite a bit to keep track of. From what I understand though, it should help you get to know your body once you do a few cycles. Hopefully it takes a very few to get that BFP!!


essie0828: I do hope you find out something. A blood test would be a lot more definite. Are you going back in for one soon?

princessvix: I was never on that pill. I wish I could be of more help. Not knowing what is going on with your body and what will happen next is soooo frustrating!! FX things normalize for you soon. 

ESwemba84: I really admire your resolve. The bright side of all of this I guess is that you have a big ole team of people trying to figure out what is going on. I am really sorry you are having to go through this, but I have a feeling there will be a light at the end of a tunnel 

runner: Hey girl!! Just a heads up. There is supposed to be a BBQ festival in town this weekend. I heard about it on the local news. My ears perked up when they started talking about it. Not like I need BBQ though :( haha. I will probably stay in this weekend since it is Spring Break for so many kids. People will be everywhere, especially with all of this good weather we have been having lately


----------



## runnergrl

Part two? We want part two!!! ;)


----------



## mackjess

She's prob still typing! :D


----------



## runnergrl

Lol- I know. Just giving her a hard time;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm me too checking in for part 2 , part one was so good :)


----------



## garfie

The interval is over now come on part two:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

Sorry for the delay!!

I went in this morning for my scan at 10:00. I got more hours of sleep than I did the previous night, which isn't saying much. I drank some juice about 30 minutes before my appointment, in hopes of making the baby more cooperative. It actually made the baby less cooperative lol. The baby was moving everywhere so the ultrasound took a little over an hour. The baby, according to the doctor, is looking good and is relatively healthy. I also found out I will be having a baby girl!!

It was so awesome to see her move around. The most difficult part of the ultrasound was trying to get a good view of her heart because she kept putting her arm up over her head and chest lol. The next stubborn moment came when the tech was trying to get measurements of her face. She was face down and would not turn for anything until the very very end. It was only for a little while and then she went back to being difficult again. I was like "Sorry, ma'am.":blush:

I have a potty shot and a profile shot to share. The others are kind of fuzzy. I will be going back in several weeks for a 3d/4d ultrasound. 

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u579/ariesmama1/babyd_zpsf512b3b9.jpg

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u579/ariesmama1/itsagirl-sky_zps2a0c106b.jpg


----------



## MamaTex

garfie said:


> The interval is over now come on part two:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Guess I should have set up an online concessions store for the long intermission :haha: My husband wanted to hop on the laptop. My bad.


----------



## runnergrl

Yay!!!! Congrats on team :pink: so happy for you!


----------



## mackjess

Awe a rascally sweet baby girl!! We were dying waiting to find out. :haha:

Congrats Tex!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

It's a girl yeahhh :)


----------



## Left wonderin

What cute scans , now who will be joining the team girl


----------



## runnergrl

Hopefully me!


----------



## Left wonderin

Runner how many weeks to your scan ?


----------



## runnergrl

March 22nd


----------



## ESwemba84

Awe Mama, congrats on joining team pink!

I am very happy for all of you, but jealous of all of you preggos getting to experience these milestones and just pregnancy in general, but I know I'll get to eventually. It's just a trying time right now. 

My stupid endocrinologist appointment today was terrible, and the next appointment I can get with another practice isn't until April 17th. I'm just pissed at this point, because I'm still spotting brown, and I feel like crap, and it is a struggle to get things figured out.


----------



## essie0828

:happydance: Yay for baby girls :happydance: Congrats mama! Aww girls are so sweet and fun. ;) 

Well girls still no AF for me :haha: Still in limbo. Haven't poas in a cpl days, gonna try one out tomorrow probably. Well the job that my DH and I were trying for hired us both!! Dh has told me to decline my position and he will work. Bless him. I'm really releaved that I get to stay home with my sweet girl longer. I'm probably stupid for passing up this job but she's worth it :cloud9:


----------



## essie0828

ESwemba84 said:


> Awe Mama, congrats on joining team pink!
> 
> I am very happy for all of you, but jealous of all of you preggos getting to experience these milestones and just pregnancy in general, but I know I'll get to eventually. It's just a trying time right now.
> 
> My stupid endocrinologist appointment today was terrible, and the next appointment I can get with another practice isn't until April 17th. I'm just pissed at this point, because I'm still spotting brown, and I feel like crap, and it is a struggle to get things figured out.

I'm sorry your endo appt went crappy. :hugs: I hope you find a great one that will take you soon.


----------



## essie0828

runnergrl said:


> March 22nd

Girl :dust: Hope you get a pink bundle ;)


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: ESwemba. It's so deflating and depressing when you look to something for answers and hope and it just does not go that way. I'm sorry you have to wait so long for your next appointment. And I'm with you. I am happy for everyone, but I also wish I was celebrating milestones too. 

Essie - Congrats on you and your DH getting hired. I think that's sweet that he's willing for you to stay home with your LO if you want. I am a SAHM and I am absolutely loving it!

Mama - congrats on joining team pink!!


----------



## lpjkp

Yayy!! Congrats on team pink Mama!!!!! That's amazing news, and an adorable little face shot on your scan! Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you're finally the second lady that's bringing a bit of pink to the group (Aside from Bamagurl that is!)?

I completely understand where all you ladies are coming from with being happy for others but feeling sad that you're not yet experiencing these milestones...I've been there myself. But that's the beauty of this group, and is a fantastic group that Never created to bring us women together through these difficult times on our TTC journey. Nobody ever said TTC would be easy, and it IS difficult when you see people that seem to have what you want more than anything in the world, but let me promise you all......IT WILL HAPPEN!! You may not believe it now, but I promise you will...a lot of the original members of the group (And this has been going since last June) have all gone on to have babies/become pregnant, some a lot faster than others, but we HAVE done it and you lovely ladies will too!! We're all there for each other, through the good times and the bad, and you WILL be experiencing those milestones soon enough xx Just hang in tight there girls, your time is coming...I felt exactly the same as you at one point after my loss, and I'm now completely blessed with our little boy due in a month and a half...but we only fell with him once we'd gotten to the point where we couldn't take it anymore and decided to take a break from TTC xxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

This woman from my infertility support group locally said it perfectly:

"I'm happy for my pregnant friends and new moms, but I'm sad about my own infertility." 

I think the hardest part is not even knowing what the hell my body is doing right now. The disappointment from not achieving pregnancy each cycle was one thing, but at least when AF started I knew I had another chance to try and I knew what to expect (sort of) with different phases of my cycle. Now, I have no clue where I am or why I've been constantly spotting for 12 days before AF and now for 3 days since AF ended. Everything in my body hurts, and I feel like I have a constant hangover. And the worst is not being able to do anything about it. I'm going to all these doctors, and I'm getting tests done, but nothing is being done to fix my hormonal imbalance or my cortisol levels. And I have more than a month to go before seeing another doctor which means I'm going to continue to spot and be in pain for at least another month. I haven't had sex with my husband in over a month because its painful and I feel so gross and unattractive. I just want to feel normal again.

I'm sorry for the rant, this road is just very long and trying on both my physical and mental self. I'm going to call my PCP and see what else she can do for me. She's been wonderful so far, so I expect she'll be helpful.


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: Esw... I truly pray that you find soome answers and get to the bottom of whatever is going on. LIke LPJ said, it will be your time, when the time is right.. It is so hard to try to understand why your time isnt right now!
I struggled with that myself when trying for our first. It took us 9 long months to get pregnant, and after I had him, about 5 months later, I was ready to try again, but it took my husband till he was 15 months old to agree to try for our second. And to get pregant again to lose that second baby was SO VERY HARD. The only thing that helped heal that hurt (that isnt fully healed today and probably never will be) was getting pregnant again. I trust in God's perfect timing although it IS very difficult to try to understand..

Love ya!!


----------



## Starry Night

ES - no one should have to bleed that long, TTC or not. I really hope your doctors can figure things out and your body will sort itself out. :hugs:

I certainly don't begrudge anyone their happiness. I would feel horribly for anyone going through what I am. I don't wish it on anyone. It's not true jealousy. Just hurt for myself. 5,6 months is my average for conception so I'm not really worried I won't get another bfp. I just want it to be sticky.


----------



## mackjess

I'm so sorry ES. I was diagnosed with hashimoto's thyroid about 7 years ago by an endocrinologist, and started on meds. I never felt like back to my old self though, and then started feeling really bad about 3 years ago even though my thyroid levels were always good. 

It took me about a year of pestering and trying different doctors out to figure out that I had celiac's disease. By the time I did realize it, I'd lost a bunch of muslce weight (I was kind of a meathead), my intestines were shot, I had heart rhythm problems because all my glands were gone and my electrolytes were imbalanced, my testosterone was literally 400 times normal so I was a complete bear and I could never sleep because my cortisol was high and my joints ached all the time due to inflammation, my periods were HORRIBLE, the list goes on for ages. I basically was not absorbing any nutrients from food and vitamins I took, and my intestines were damaged and leaked toxins into my blood that caused the inflammation and did some wear and tear on my glands thus throwing off all my hormone levels. I was an F-ing mess.

I wasn't TTC at the time, but that year was the lowest I've ever been in my life and doctors kept telling me I was fine?!?!?!? Antidepressants did nothing for me, since I was depressed because I had no energy not because of actual depression, I was getting fat, I couldn't exercise anymore, and it really started wearing on my marriage when we were supposed to be fun loving newlyweds. Once I got it figured out and quit eating gluten and soy I felt better in about 2 months, but it took about a year for me to feel good enough to think about having a baby. I thank god every day I finally figured it out, because I always thought I'd never be able to be pregnant or be a good mom because I was too miserable and tired already, even if by some miracle my stressed out body was actually ovulating.


Be persistent, and I'm sorry it's so rough but you will get there hun. :hugs: And just explain stuff to your DH. I sat down with mine every now and then and apologized for being so moody and crazy and told him all the details about my hormones being imbalanced. I felt so bad, but he took it all in stride and was wonderfully supportive.


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! My goodness a lot to catch up on! Congrats on the second little girl of the thread! 

Haven't been able to catch up lately due to being in & out of the hospital! I am now on bed rest. I am apparently headed towards pre-eclampsia. Right now the main goal is to keep my blood pressure down so I can stay home instead of in the hospital. The long term goal is to keep my blood pressure down so we don't have a baby now! We at least want her to stay put for another 5 weeks. 

Hope all you other ladies are doing wonderful!


----------



## mackjess

Eat some figs bama! They are good for your blood pressure. FX for you dear.


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks Mackjess! I will have to try that!


----------



## mackjess

One of my emails from the prego sites just sent me 10 pregnancy super foods yesterday, and figs were on there for that reason!

"The high potassium content of figs may help to control blood pressure and therefore, the hypertension associated with preeclampsia, a dangerous pregnancy condition."


----------



## mowat

Ugh, why does good news always seem to come with bad news? FF finally said I ovulated, but it has put it way later than I expected, so there is basically little chance I will be pregnant this cycle. This my first month temping, and my temps have been all over the place, but it is still hard to ignore what it's saying. The only good news is that it it's right we just need to bed later next month. But I don't want to wait until next month!!!


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- Yes we want the baby to stay put for now too! Hope that you will be able to go home so you can be comfortable. So excited that you just have a little ways to go!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: mowat. I hope your egg met with a long-living & strong sperm. After a point "there is always next cycle" just isn't that comforting anymore. :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

mackjess said:


> One of my emails from the prego sites just sent me 10 pregnancy super foods yesterday, and figs were on there for that reason!
> 
> "The high potassium content of figs may help to control blood pressure and therefore, the hypertension associated with preeclampsia, a dangerous pregnancy condition."

Oooh try dates to!!! I had bp problems when I was pregnant and this nice Egyptian man that runs a local gyro shop (Mmmmmm gyros) would save me the best package of dates out of his shipment :thumbup: they were amazingly fresh and gooey sweet. He told me to eat them 3 times a day as a snack and that my baby would be healthy. And he told me that there was a bible story about Mary eating dates while pregnant with Jesus. I dunno if it was the dates but my bp went down to normal there in the end and Hayley was full term. Btw dates are also high in potassium ;)


----------



## essie0828

Bamagirl get ready to kick those feet up and stay put for a while. Bed rest is kinda boring but its nice to lay back and focus on baby squirming around in there :) Hope your bp goes down and try not to worry about getting stuff done. :hugs: Tell your little tenant that her rents paid up for 2 more months and she's gotta stay put ;)


----------



## essie0828

Mowat I hope you caught your :spermy: in time. If you don't catch this month tell DH that he has a job to do and that you expect :sex: every other day next month :haha: your bound to catch that way! Tell him if you gotta pack a baby for 10 months that he can supply :spermy: for 15 days outta the month. Ha! Most men won't argue with that logic ;)


----------



## essie0828

Starry Night said:


> ES - no one should have to bleed that long, TTC or not. I really hope your doctors can figure things out and your body will sort itself out. :hugs:
> 
> I certainly don't begrudge anyone their happiness. I would feel horribly for anyone going through what I am. I don't wish it on anyone. It's not true jealousy. Just hurt for myself. 5,6 months is my average for conception so I'm not really worried I won't get another bfp. I just want it to be sticky.

:hugs: I totally understand. I have been pregnant 4 times and only one baby :nope: Now every bfp I'm always thinking this isn't going work out. ***Sigh*** Can't do nothing but keep trying. ;)


----------



## essie0828

Hey Mack :hi: hmm didn't know you had hashimotos. A fellow thyroid disease mama ;) After your diet change for celiac, did your thyroid antibodies go down?? I'm wondering if the inflammatory response from the celiac may have been causing your body to attack your thyroid?? The type of thyroid disease I have stems more from my CNS. My thyroid tissue is healthy and will work some but my pituitary works so hard to stimulate it that it taxes my CNS so other hormone levels suffer.


----------



## essie0828

Ladies :hugs: to all, the preggos, the tww'ers, and the ttc'ers. :)

Afm still waiting on AF. Bfn today and yesterday. Having pinching and pulling cramps so still expecting to see af anytime. This is gonna be one bad period. :(


----------



## ESwemba84

Bama, take it easy! Hope things go smoothly from now on.

Mowat, your temps seem all over the place, and FF does its best to try to pinpoint ovulation, but sometimes isn't accurate. And sometimes depending on temps later in the luteal phase, it can change its mind and set ovulation back or forward by a few days. Hopefully it's wrong and hopefully you ovulated earlier!

AFM, AF decided to start again yesterday full on with cramps. I am now having a second period 3 days after the other one ended. This is crazy. My PCP was able to get me an appointment with a reputable endocrinology practice on Monday, so it isn't long now. So in the mean time I'm just trying to take it easy. I've been having chest pains on and off today, so I'm keeping an eye on that as well. All of these symptoms are related to the bigger issue, now we just have to figure out what that bigger issue is. 

To make myself feel better today I stayed home and did nothing. And after my shower I actually did my makeup, because I look pretty worn down and sickly and I've been feeling gross. So that made me feel a bit better. It's the little things that count!

Hope everyone is doing ok! How are the babies doing?


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies---I'm trying to be positive and you guys are really helping! Do you think it would be strange if I suggested DH go see the doctor for some "performance pills"? He definitely cannot DTD 2 days in a row, and even every other night doesn't happen sometimes. He says it's because he's 40, and I normally wouldn't think it was a problem---except we're trying to get pregnant! He gets exercise, eats well, not too much stress. Don't know if the doctor would prescribe something for short term performance requirements...

Really hope you figure out what's going on ESwemba, I know how frustrating that mystery can be. I finally seem to feel somewhat better after my miscarriage---only took 1 year!

Good luck to all the 2WWers.


----------



## ESwemba84

Yeah Mowat, I'm 2 months shy of a year, so I'm getting up there!


----------



## essie0828

Mowat if you don't think it would hurt his feelings, ask him:) It's a legitimate reason to talk to a doc. They may check and supplement his testosterone if he needs it. Guys kinda have a decrease in that after 35 like us gals sometimes have reduced fertility after 35. You may even get them to do a semen analysis just to see how the boys are swimming these days. ;). Lol, tell him not to feel bad though, my DH is 28 and would be hard pressed to put up with every other day. :haha: Btw Got a Viagra experience to share. DH's friend gave him 2 viagra for our honey moon, I didn't know about it. Lol, of course I'm thinking we're going to be :sex: so we rent a secluded cabin in the woods, hot tub, all that. I cook a great meal and he took 1 of those pills when he took a shower. Sneaky brat :haha: Well him being a young (19yo) guy that didn't need them, he got sooo sick with a headache he couldn't do anything but lie in a dark room :rofl: I thought he was just sick but he apologized and told me what he did. Laughed so hard I almost peed. His pride was hurt more than his head :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Oh my goodness, essie! That's too funny. I guess it's like any other medication: it's not wise to take it when you're well.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!! :hi: 

A quick pop in while the little one is asleep.

This thread is so darn awesome and full of wonderful women, I can't stay away if I tried! 

CONGRATS MamaTex on team Girl!!! We have another princess in the thread how awesome!! The time is getting close now!

Bamagurl: Lift those feet up and relax mama, no need for the princess to come early If she's not ready. 

Eswemba: Sorry to to hear ab what's going on, but like Lpjkp said, don't give up.

Runner: ready to hear ab your U/S..Soo exciting!

Mackjess: :hi: lady!

Essie: I so love reading your post, I love what you've brought to the thread.

Lpjkp: You're Soo sweet, you're almost there!!! Super excited for you!

Mowat: Don't give up, you may be surprised. Don't write yourself off just yet.

Stork: Still jumping and singing, so excitedly for you.

Hi to all the ladies!!

Been trying to keep up but this thread goes so fast which is awesome!! Ladies def don't get discouraged on this journey, we've all been there where we just don't kno what's going on with our bodies, m/c after m/c, attemp after attempt, tears after tears and ladies it's only natural. Don't feel bad if jealousy creeps in, it happened to the best of us. It's all apart of this emotional rollercoaster of TTC. Just know that there is a rainbow at the end of your journey, just don't give up hope, it will all be worth while when you get to hold your BFP some day soon. Positive thoughts ladies, I've been there 3 times wondering what's wrong with my body only to find out it was only doing what it was meant to do to save me from heartbreak later on down the road.it wasn't easy to accept but I know it was for the best bc now I finally have my blessing that I cried over day and nite in my arms and ladies you all will have yours too. Don't get down, your time is coming. Have a Great Day ladies, and I always will be praying for each and everyone of y'all. <-----(giving away my southern accent lol) :hugs:

Pinkdaisy: I know you're taking a break but I'm missing you so!

Garfie: Where are u hiding ma'am, I'm always looking forward to hearing any good news from you!


----------



## mowat

What an awesome story Essie!


----------



## mowat

Woke up pretty grumpy this morning. Was up and peed at 4 am and then again at 7 when my son woke up. My temperature plummeted (big time). Decided to poas anyway, but left it in a drawer while I ate breakfast and had coffee. Glanced at it when I went for my shower---a line! What? I've never even had an evaporation on these ICs. Such disbelief! Showed it to DH and he saw it right away. Hmmm. Even though I'd had a tonne of liquids I decided to try a FRER. Got out of the shower and saw the line right away (DH took a minute, but then saw it). Totally in shock now. Feel like I'm twitching!

FF says I'm 8dpo, but I think I'm probably 10. Never really expected to see anything. Definitely going to wait until tomorrow morning to test again. Really hope there's something there! Cross all your digits for me please!


----------



## garfie

Mowat - Digits are crossed for you:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat all crossed here for you too, even have my 3 dogs with their paws crossed for you . 
I'm testing in the am also , 14 DPO .... Went to the chemist and bought supplies 
1 . Tampons 
2. Two clear blue digital tests 
3. Folic acid tabs 

Hoping beyond hope ill not need number 1 !!!! I feel really sick but its with nerves !!!


----------



## ESwemba84

OMG Mowat! Yay! Fingers definitely crossed for you! Can you post pictures?

Good luck Left, hope you don't need the tampons!

AFM, I think I finally stopped bleeding!:happydance: I feel a bit more normal today, and I should since I had *24, count them 24*, days of some sort of bleeding with the last 10 days being AF. Here's to hoping I can regain some normalcy in my cycles and start trying again!


----------



## Left wonderin

God Es 24 that is crazy !!!! So glad it appears to finally have stopped for you . Here is to normal and fingers crossed you can get tracking and trying again soon .


----------



## Starry Night

Mowat - I am absolutely crossing every finger and toe for you! Oh, how I really, really hope this is your bfp!!!

ES - yay to the bleeding stopping! I hope you start feeling normal now and can get back to TTC once you're ready.


----------



## bamagurl

Mowat- fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## mackjess

mowat I could jump up and down I'm so excited. I hope this is it for you hun and you got a wee sticky bean snuggled in there!


----------



## ESwemba84

Lol, just kidding. The bleeding came back with cramps. Ugh, I have to go buy more tampons tomorrow because I've gone through an entire box plus some. This is ridiculous. 25 days of bleeding and counting.


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness ESwemba! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you---this is crazy! I think it's time for answers already!


----------



## Left wonderin

What are the docs saying esse sure your loosing so much blood you must feel wreaked ?


----------



## ESwemba84

Doc's tomorrow to hopefully get some answers! I'm almost certain it has everything to do with the hormonal imbalance. At this point it is more like spotting, but heavy spotting. I'm almost positive I know what the main issue is, but I have to convince my doctor to test for it, which requires more blood tests and some imaging tests like CT and MRI. I would bet my next pay check there is an abnormality with my adrenal glands. I'll let you know tomorrow what they are going to do.

Mowat, did you test again? Hows it going?

Left, did you test yet?


----------



## mackjess

es, my adrenal glands were shot too after celiacs had wreaked havoc on me for a few years. I didn't have all of those tests, but when my results came back with my estrogen at 1000 times normal, my testosterone at 400 times normal, and my progesterone was bottomed out, my doc guessed it was adrenal. I had to cut back exercise to 30 minute walks a day cause my body was in shock, reduce caffeine, cut out all the sugar and artificial sweeteners, and I used a cream called adrenal calm. he checked my hormone panel about every 3 months and it slowly got back to normal. mind you, it took me a year to get prego after I started, but I was not really trying, and I'd been eating gluten and damaging my glands for 7 years before I realized I had celiacs so I was really bad off. It's a good avenue to check into. I know know everybody is different, but my story is similar and I hope yours is figured out soon as well.


----------



## essie0828

Mowat! :happydance: A line, is a line, is a line!!!!! They don't show up for any other reason than YOUR PREGNANT! :haha: Omg so happy for you. 

ES, I'm pretty sure my :witch: took a left turn at Albuquerque and landed straight at your place :nope: I need her here to get on with next cycle and you need her to leave. Surely she will get the msg soon. :hugs:

Left!!!!! Test time finally!! :dust: Really hope you caught your sticky. We really need some more preggos up in here. :happydance:

New mama's :hi: nibble some newborn ears for me today :) Hope everyone's coping well. Everyone knows sleep is pretty much a myth with a newborn in the house :haha: 

Preggos :hi: eat something yummy today and enjoy those round bellies. It's over in a blink. :cloud9:

Ok now who else is testing soon or in the tww? Come on girls :dust: for all! 

Ladies, afm, this week has been hell. Packed with Dr. visits for Dh, Dd, and myself. Exams, interviews and blah blah on top of that DD is getting 3 new teeth and my cold :nope: DH had to have testing done for RA. His knee swelled up something horrible and they drained 85cc of fluid off it! I'm pretty sure he has issues with RA, he was diagnosed with JRA as a kid and im afraid it's back. DD has to be evaluated for her right foot turning out when she stands. So off to the orthopedics with her and my thyroid tests came back crappy. ** Sigh** Sorry for the vent girls. Whew, just surprised this crappy week is finally over and glad a new one is on the way. Done with this! :haha:


----------



## mowat

Even though the tests were clearly positive yesterday I was still freaking out this morning that they'd be negative. Thankfully they're clearly positive! Can't believe it! Fertility Friend can't believe it either---they said this morning they can't tell whether I ovulated or not! Hmm, pretty sure I did! (F you FF! Tee hee.)

Going to call the doctor tomorrow and try to get in right away. I'm going to ask to for the blood tests to make sure my levels are doubling (they don't normally do that here). My Asherman's doctor also told me to "demand" an early ultrasound. Not sure how early they will do one here, but hopefully 6 or 7 weeks. Don't think I'll believe I'm pregnant until they make sure there is something growing in there.

Looking forward to cancelling my appointment with the gynecologist this week. He's the one that caused all the damage to my body after my miscarriage.

I was really starting to think it was never going to happen for us again---there really is hope for all of us! Good luck with tests, appointments and everything this week ladies. I'll be thinking of all of you.


----------



## mojojojo563

Mowat your below post sounds a lot like me. I had a MC and had to have a D&C the night b-4 this all happened I had a bad dream that my dr was going to mess me up and I'd never be able to have another baby/ Well my MC was back in 12/11 and we have been ttc ever since... but nothing I'm not "O" ing and I can tell my AF has never been the same I get it but only for like 4 days so I went back to a new GYN and she gave me Clomid I just got done my first round and hope this works. I have a son that is 4 1/2 and wish so bad to be able to give him the brother/sister he wants. I am scared that I will never be able to get prego again it scares me alot but your story below gives me hope!:flower:


----------



## mowat

So sorry Mojo. I started Femera this cycle, but I think we just timed the bedding right for once. Have you been checked for uterine scarring (Asherman's)? I had a lot of damage, and 4 surgeries all together (3 D&Cs), but they can't do any more surgery or it would completely destroy my lining. Don't worry too much about a short AF, mine used to be a "normal" 5 or so days, and now lasts 2 days at most. If you think something is still wrong get pushy with your doctor---it's your body after all. I've stopped trying to be nice with doctors that won't take my concerns seriously.


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: Mowat. :happydance: So excited for you! 

Hmmmm. Ashermans? Gotta go do some Googleing. I've had 2 D&C's, 1D&E, and 1 c-section. Im beginning to worry that scaring may end up being an issue for me. 

Mojojojo, :haha: love the power puff girls btw ;) hope clomid works for you this month hun :dust: I've always worried it would a long time to get pregnant after my daughter. That's part of the reason we're trying so early.


----------



## Left wonderin

mowat said:


> Even though the tests were clearly positive yesterday I was still freaking out this morning that they'd be negative. Thankfully they're clearly positive! Can't believe it! Fertility Friend can't believe it either---they said this morning they can't tell whether I ovulated or not! Hmm, pretty sure I did! (F you FF! Tee hee.)
> 
> Going to call the doctor tomorrow and try to get in right away. I'm going to ask to for the blood tests to make sure my levels are doubling (they don't normally do that here). My Asherman's doctor also told me to "demand" an early ultrasound. Not sure how early they will do one here, but hopefully 6 or 7 weeks. Don't think I'll believe I'm pregnant until they make sure there is something growing in there.
> 
> Looking forward to cancelling my appointment with the gynecologist this week. He's the one that caused all the damage to my body after my miscarriage.
> 
> I was really starting to think it was never going to happen for us again---there really is hope for all of us! Good luck with tests, appointments and everything this week ladies. I'll be thinking of all of you.

Mowat so delighted for you :)))) you must be over the moon . Well I tested this am bfn , but with a bit of a saga . DH headed off early with the car and the tests so couldn't use fmu ! Tested about an hour after fmu and got bfn . No sign of AF yet which is unusual for me as I normally spot for a few days before actual flow . Went back and checked my charting on calander and noticed that I counted from first day of spotting not flow so there is a chance I'm two days out . 

Anyway I am so relieved I tested despite my bfn , didn't realise I was so wound up about it. Feel a big weight has been lifted despite the bfn which of course I'm disappointed with , but despite this I'm in grand form . 

Now all that is left to do is keep positive , wait for AF , and start counting again , this month I've the theometer at the ready lol...... Despite bfn went and bought cheapie tests to use every morning till AF arrives . So much less pressure now I'm expecting her, no more Russian roulette ;) 

Happy st Patrick's day everyone :)


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Woke up pretty grumpy this morning. Was up and peed at 4 am and then again at 7 when my son woke up. My temperature plummeted (big time). Decided to poas anyway, but left it in a drawer while I ate breakfast and had coffee. Glanced at it when I went for my shower---a line! What? I've never even had an evaporation on these ICs. Such disbelief! Showed it to DH and he saw it right away. Hmmm. Even though I'd had a tonne of liquids I decided to try a FRER. Got out of the shower and saw the line right away (DH took a minute, but then saw it). Totally in shock now. Feel like I'm twitching!
> 
> FF says I'm 8dpo, but I think I'm probably 10. Never really expected to see anything. Definitely going to wait until tomorrow morning to test again. Really hope there's something there! Cross all your digits for me please!

:happydance:

Oh joy!! I got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Starry Night

Mowat - I am so happy for you! And I hope you can get seen early. I'm from Canada too and it's tough to get any attention at all in the first trimester unless you're already having problems. I live in a rural area and they won't even see you at all until you're 12 weeks. Even then I can't ask for an u/s until 20 weeks. My last pregnancy was in a different province in a bigger city and the care was better but not much.


----------



## runnergrl

Mowat- post a pic!! Congrats!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi everyone just a fleeting visit as I'm still on my sabbatical from b&b but I was stalking and had to say hi and congrats mowat!

I have no news, I got a +opk yesterday but oh and I were too shattered last night and he's out tonight so I'm not holding out much hope this cycle, I'm still trying to not think about it too much, I guess in trying to NTNP so I'm not so stressed out.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS MOWAT!!

Pinkdaisy: Don't loose hope, so glad to c ur still around. Miss ya Gurlie!


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Mowat! I am truly very happy for you! :happydance: Hope you can get in to see the OB soon!

Hey Pink!

Mackjess, thanks for sharing your story, as it gives me some hope. There has been this lingering tiny fear that my hormones being imbalanced so badly for so long is going to do permanent damage, and I'm not going to ever have a normal cycle again. I know that is simply not true, but it does cross my mind from time to time.

AFM, the bleeding has lightened to a light spotting, and just when I think it has stopped, it starts right back up again. I have my appointment this afternoon after work. I know I'm going to have to do more tests before I can get some medication, but I'm just glad I am making progress. I'll let you know what the doctor says.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Pink was just thinking of you yesterday , wasn't it your to be due date ? Hope you are feeling better than before and it's great you don't feel as stressed out . We miss ya and don't forget to come back when you are ready :))


----------



## Left wonderin

Ess let us know how you get on at the docs :) good luck with the appointment


----------



## mojojojo563

mowat said:


> So sorry Mojo. I started Femera this cycle, but I think we just timed the bedding right for once. Have you been checked for uterine scarring (Asherman's)? I had a lot of damage, and 4 surgeries all together (3 D&Cs), but they can't do any more surgery or it would completely destroy my lining. Don't worry too much about a short AF, mine used to be a "normal" 5 or so days, and now lasts 2 days at most. If you think something is still wrong get pushy with your doctor---it's your body after all. I've stopped trying to be nice with doctors that won't take my concerns seriously.

I ve never been checked out to check for any scarring but if this clomid doesn't work I think I will go back to the Dr. Just seems weird that I haven't got a pos preg test and we have been using no protection since they gave us the go ahead 3 months after my D&C I am scared something is wrg with me.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi Pink was just thinking of you yesterday , wasn't it your to be due date ? Hope you are feeling better than before and it's great you don't feel as stressed out . We miss ya and don't forget to come back when you are ready :))

It was my due date the end of feb so yeah it's been super hard just now but I'm doing alright just trying to be calm it goes well for the first couple of weeks but then well tww you know how it goes, I'm trying to not let it get to me.
I'm seeing a friend tomorrow she's 20 odd weeks pregnant and am not looking forward to it at all it makes me really anxious.

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## mackjess

ES - Hang in there. It was really tough, but be persistent. I started a log of what happened, like how stuff started after I had a blood transfusion during a surgery, and built up. All my symptoms by date took up 4 typed pages front and back by the time I found a doctor that figured out my issues, or listened to me. I recommend jotting stuff down so they realize you aren't being whiny or something, it's a real issue. Glad I could help, I promise there are things they can do to help you and it sounds like you are on the right track with Adrenal gland issues!

Mojo- Same to you about being persistent! It's been long enough in your TTC that they should do some testing and help you. Don't think of it as something wrong hun, just something to figure out to get you your rainbow baby and leave all this TTC stress in the past!

Pink - :hugs: Glad to see you pop in and say hello.


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - :hugs: I hope you have a good time with your friend tomorrow and that the topics stay away from baby stuff as much as possible. You'll be a stronger person for getting through the visit. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Can't believe I managed to get in to see the doctor today. She was super awesome and thought I should be referred right away and have an early ultrasound (7 weeks or so). While I was there she called the gynecologist/obstetrician and he suggested starting a vaginal prometrium suppository every night until I'm about 10 weeks. He also suggested low dose aspirin---the doctor had a laugh since she'd just told me to stop taking it. Couple hours later I got a call from the doctor's office with an appointment with the baby doctor for Thursday. So happy they're actually taking this seriously!


----------



## essie0828

Mowat that's great! You get to see baby Thursday :happydance: Glad they are doing something for you :hugs:

:witch: finally showed up today. 10 days late! I'm glad to see her now, was almost afraid she was gonna go MIA for a while. I'm probably going to have to hold off on ttc this month. TSH was too high and I need a few weeks to get it back down.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat what great news :) delighted for you . And you get to see your beanie :) 
Essie what is the story with the witch being late , I'm now three days late no sign of her and two bfn ...... When you want her she is nowhere to be seen !! Glad she showed up for you xxx 
Pink , great to hear from you hope you have a nice time with your friend , try not concentrate on the bump too much xxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Mowat! Glad they are being proactive about this pregnancy.

Pink :hugs:

Essie, sorry AF got ya!

Mack, I have started jotting down stuff, and timelines. It's about 2 pages right now. It's too much info to keep repeating each time I visit a new doctor!

AFM, I learned yesterday that the reason my cortisol numbers are coming back so low is because the synthetic cortisol from the steroid injections has stopped my body from producing its own cortisol. So I actually have too much in my system right now from the steroid shots. And the shitty part is that there is nothing they can do. I have to wait it out for another month or two. Fortunately, I have very minimal spotting right now, and the anti anxiety pills are helping. I have another blood test this morning, but TTC and further investigation into my underlying hormonal imbalance is on hold, possibly for several months. I can keep trying naturally, but I have a feeling my hormones won't support ovulation or pregnancy right now. I'm kinda pissed, but there isn't much I can do.


----------



## garfie

Es - That's crap:wacko: BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mojojojo563

I got my first positive OPK today real one no question!!!! WOOHOO


----------



## mackjess

Better get your mojo on mojo!!

:dust:


----------



## runnergrl

mojojojo563 said:


> I got my first positive OPK today real one no question!!!! WOOHOO

Good luck! time for the :sex:!!


----------



## mackjess

ES - Sorry about the bugger news, but at least you know the cause and it should wear off as the steroid shot wears off. 

Mowat - Glad they are taking such good care of you and the little bean. I continued my baby aspirin thru 16 weeks.


----------



## runnergrl

ES :hugs:


----------



## mojojojo563

Since my MC & D&C last year this is the first one I ever got I used clomid for days 5-9 this month and I finally got it! I feel better knowing my body is working I called hubby told him not to make plans tonignt or tom night we will be busy lol he says I feel so used lol :):happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

Im sure he doesnt mind being 'used" :haha:


----------



## mojojojo563

LOL I know right !


----------



## Starry Night

ES - I'm with the others. That is crap news. At least you have some idea what is going on now. I hope things go faster than you expect or you get pregnant naturally. Sometimes our bodies can surprise us.

mowat - I'm so pleased that your doctors are taking you seriously! :hugs:

mojojo - good luck catching that egg! :dust:

AFM - I'm about 6dpo now and starting to allow myself some symptom spotting but still know a lot can change over the next few days. I'm feeling some pains along my c-section scar and my boobs feel a bit bigger. They don't feel like mine anymore. I'm also feeling slightly nauseous and get heart burn at night. I'm trying really hard to not read too much into it. I got really intense ovulation signs this month so it could be that my hormones are still really out of whack. Will hold off testing until at least 12dpo if not later. 

I have been getting milky & creamy cm since ovulation but that has not been a reliable sign for me especially since the m/c.


----------



## garfie

Starry - Ooooh fingers crossed for you hun - is heart burn normal for you:hugs:

Mowat - Great news about your upcoming appointment - I'm sure it will all go well:flower:

Mojo - What can I say? - Have fun :winkwink:

Runner - Nice to see you - how are your symptoms now?:flower:

AFM - What a weird cycle looks like I won't get to test on Friday - no cramping but spotting - so pleased I have the fs next week hope he can give me some good news:flower:

Love to the new mamas - hope your babies are behaving :baby:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi there everyone , hope you all are well . Mowat delighted about your appointment , 
Starry its so hard not to SS ! I'm so f,xd for you this month . Hi to all the new mums hope you are enjoying your wonderful babies :) 

Me still waiting for AF to arrive , not a sign of her !! I'm not really sure but now think I'm 15/ 16 DPO or I could be only 12/13 . I know a bit confused this month due to all the + Opk I got all in a row . Maybe I didn't even o/v when I thought I did !! Anyway two bfn but still no AF and still feeling nauceous in the pm since 8dpo . Noting for it but to wait , and wait and wait .... If no show by Friday ill test again . Really doesn't feel like she is coming any time soon :(


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - heart burn has been a typical early pregnancy sign for me so it's enough to make me suspicious. I have gotten heart burn other times so I need it to show with other signs too. I started getting signs with my latest bfp around 7dpo so I'm starting to allow myself to pay a bit more attention.


----------



## garfie

Starry - Fingers crossed for you hun:flower:

Left - Limbo land is not much fun is it:wacko: - hope you get some answers soon (whispers a BFP would be good:winkwink:)

AFM - A 16 day cycle wtf - let's see what the FS makes of this next week:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok we DTD last night and will again for the next few hope we catch that egg! I have a question how long has everyone been TTC. I had a MC at around 8 weeks last year it was horrible and sad since two days before my MC I went for an U/S and heard the heart beat and all was well than two days later no heart beat :( I had to have a D&C and my body was not the same. It took awhile to get my AF back and for a year we TTC and nothing here I wasn't "O ing " so I went to my doctor and she gave me clomid for this month and I took it days 5-9 and finally a positive OPK yesterday! :flower:
I just feel better knowing my body is working again this has been hard I felt scared still am a little that I'll never get the chance to be a mommy again. My son is 4 1/2 and can't wait for a brother or sister or both lol. I just pray that it works and this time next month I get a BFP preg test fingers crossed! Good luck to all.

:dust::dust:


----------



## mojojojo563

Also I notice some cramps today little dull cramps.


----------



## mojojojo563

One more question since this is my first pos OPK test went is the best time to DTD after the OPK is pos? Does it mean that you are O ing then or will soon? I wasn't too sure.


----------



## lisalee1

Mojo- Glad that things are finally back on track for you. Read the instructions for your particular brand of OPKs. For the Wondfo, I believe it shows a positive anywhere from 12-36 hrs before the egg is released. It also depends on how often you test. If you test twice a day, you find out earlier b/c you're tracking the egg's release more closely. However, twice a day testing is not necessary. I only tested once a day (evenings) most times.

I would definitely DTD the day of and the day after the positive OPK.
The egg can live up to 24 hrs once released by starts to disintegrate after about 12 hrs (look this up in Google, I think I'm remembering correctly.)

Good luck to you! I hope this is it! :)


----------



## lisalee1

Mojo- Just to be clear, a positive OPK means that you are VERY likely to ovulate (release an egg) within 12-48 hrs depending on the brand you use and how often you test. 
The OPK is essentially letting you know that the hormones associated with the release of the egg are high in your body and ovulation is likely soon. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## runnergrl

lisa explained it perfectly. Better than I could have. I have gotten pregnant all three times by DTD the day of and after the pos OPK. I would get so nervous that I was going to "miss it" but she is right. the positive means you are ABOUT to ovulate, not that you have ovulated. Good luck! cant wait to see your BFP!


----------



## Left wonderin

mojojojo563 said:


> Ok we DTD last night and will again for the next few hope we catch that egg! I have a question how long has everyone been TTC. I had a MC at around 8 weeks last year it was horrible and sad since two days before my MC I went for an U/S and heard the heart beat and all was well than two days later no heart beat :( I had to have a D&C and my body was not the same. It took awhile to get my AF back and for a year we TTC and nothing here I wasn't "O ing " so I went to my doctor and she gave me clomid for this month and I took it days 5-9 and finally a positive OPK yesterday! :flower:
> I just feel better knowing my body is working again this has been hard I felt scared still am a little that I'll never get the chance to be a mommy again. My son is 4 1/2 and can't wait for a brother or sister or both lol. I just pray that it works and this time next month I get a BFP preg test fingers crossed! Good luck to all.
> 
> :dust::dust:

Yeah for ovulation :)))) delighted for you :) I'm Tcc just over a year with a mc in December 2012 . I too am using o/v tests and they detect the hormone to indicate the egg is just about to be released within 12 -36 hours . I try b,d the day of the test and day after . Just a point of interest I was getting loads of Opk+ and asked a friend who is a doctor , she said that sometimes but not often usually if your cycle has been throw off by illness or mc that your body can gear up,to o/v but doesn't so try's again later in the cycle. She advised using o/v tests every day for two full cycles to get an idea of what is going on. She also recommended temp taking with the o/v testing as a drop indicates o/v has happened :) anyway I'm giving it a go this cycle .... 

Happy b,ding :)))))


----------



## MamaTex

Ok I am just dropping in!! I have real Internet now so it will take me a bit to catch up and respond. I'm back!:haha:


----------



## garfie

Mama - :hi: good to see you back - how are things?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Just dropping in to say HELLO to everyone!! :hi: don't have time to do personals but will do them as soon as I get a chance. Apologies of course. Everyone have a great Thursday!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Thanks everyone for getting back. I wasn't too sure! But we DTD lastnight too and I plan to DTD tonight again so that would be three nights in a row lol my DH like wait we never DTD normally three nights in a row lol I'm like come on were young cant keep up lol! He's a sweetie. I told him we can take friday night off lol. But even though its baby making DTD I still try to make it fun so it doesn't seem like it for him. I wanted there to be no stress just fun.:flower:


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie - so sorry about your cycle shortness! Hopefully the RE can help!

Mojo - good luck!

Left - hope you get a BFP eventually!

Never and Lisa - how are the babies?

Mowat -how are you? Having any symptoms yet?

AFM -I am on day 3 of absolutely NO spotting! I am so happy about that, and actually had a lot of EWCM yesterday! If I feel well enough tonight I'm going to get hubby to DTD. Who knows, maybe my hormones are getting somewhat back to the way they were before the shots! I'm going to see if I have a regular AF and see how long my next cycle is (because I have NO clue where I am in this one) and make an appointment with another RE.

I ended up in the ER 2 days ago because of the anxiety. I had a full blown panic attack and thought I was dying. Fortunately it was just anxiety and I'm doing my best to control it with meds. Just a month or 2 more and this will be over!


----------



## Starry Night

ES - :happydance: for no spotting! And that sucks about the panic attack. I get them a lot and they're awful. :nope: I'm glad you really weren't dying...and I'm not making fun by saying that. I've been at the place where I was convinced I was dying. It sucks to feel that way. :hugs:

AFM - 8dpo...right in the sucky middle of the sucky TWW. I keep going between hope and despair. I do have some signs that make me suspicious but they're not enough to convince me. I had really strong/intense ov signs this month so PMS could be playing a cruel trick on me. I refuse to test until Monday at the earliest but am trying to wait until Wednesday (probably won't happen:winkwink:)


----------



## SLCMommy

Can I join this thread? I need the support :)

I am in the TWW. I got a positive OPK yesterday, so we BD. 

In 2012, eight months to the DAY.... we last a 14 week gestation little boy, and a 16 week gestation little boy. I had the the 16 weeker in a normal L&D fashion at a hospital. I love and miss him dearly. I got contracted the Human Parvovirus B19 with him, which caused him to have severe fetal anemia - meaning he was not getting good red blood cells with oxygen. He slowly suffocated. My reproductive specialist said normally once a women gets this once, it's a fluke and she builds an immunity to it - so it shouldn't happen again. We still don't know why we lost our first boy.




Above is the picture of my 16 weeker. I went in for an ultrasound on Friday, not knowing there was any problems. His heart rate was at 80 BPM and when he moved, it was really slow. He was playing with his face, sucking his thumb. The doctor told me though, that 80 BPM wasn't good..... and so I expected his impending death over the weekend. At 16 weeks, there isn't anything that really can be done. So, I was scheduled for an ultrasound that following Monday right away, and he was gone. That weekend was so so so hard for us. Knowing your baby is going to die, and not being able to do anything about it. :cry:

Below is a picture of the baby after he was born. Please skip the pictures if you are sensitive to losses. But I love him, and I love the bereavement pictures we got.





I am tesing in April 13th or 14th...hopefully we will get our rainbow!!


----------



## lisalee1

SLC- Your pics brought me to tears. So sorry for your loss. I am at a loss for words right now. :(

ES- Sorry about the panic attack. I know how scary they can be. Yay for BD tomorrow!

AFM- My baby is doing good. Just turned 3 weeks on Tuesday. He is the most adorable little boy and me & the hubby are totally in love. 

I will have to catch up with everyone else later! :hi:


----------



## Starry Night

SLC - your baby is beautiful and the photos are super lovely. I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba: If it's not one thing it is another. I am sorry to hear that you keep having all these hurdles, but you will weather these too!! Here's to things normalizing soon!!

essie0828: Yikes!! An AF 10 days late. I hate when she surprises you out of the blue. 

Left wondering: What is your status now?

mowat: So glad you are being taken care of!! I am rooting for you and for the little one! :) I was curious about taking low dose aspirin in the beginning but my doctor didn't seem all that concerned. I kind of wish I had just gone with a high risk OB straight away because while my OB is nice, he is nonchalant about a lot of things...I have a high risk OB now that partners with the regular OB, but I think I would have felt more at ease in the beginning if I had gone with a high risk OB. Anyway, please update us on every little thing!! I am so happy for you. 

mojojo: So glad you got a positive OPK! Hope the BD'ing went well. 

Starry Night; It is hard not to read into symptoms. I should know!! I hope they are signs of something though :)

garfie: DOing good!! My breasts have stopped being a pain in the chest!!! For a week straight, they kept flaring up and it was so painful. I kept reminding myself that this is all I have hoped for so I better just grin and bear it. I had to leave a coffee house I was at one evening because it was cold in there and it triggered the pain lol. I was only there for about an hour and intended to stay longer, but I couldn't take it anymore!! Overall, I have been ok. I am really bored at home and looking out for some new friends so I won't be so lonely during the day. Oh and we finally have Internet!! After over a year of crappy Internet service, it is nice to stream music and not be punished for it with a download allowance. Not sure how it works over in your country, but the service I had made me want to tear my hair out

SLCMommy: Those are sad but lovely photos. I am sorry you are joining us under such sad circumstances,but I am wishing you and your husband the best!!

lisalee1: That ticker says you are very pregnant. What is going on miss? Haha just kidding. I hope you, never, and Sweetz contineu to enjoy your little ones and reap those precious memories!!

To the other pregnant ladies: Hey there. How are you feeling?

AFM: I am 19 weeks and 1 day!! I had an appointment yesterday. The baby has moved up some from my pubic area. She seems to like to nestle in my lower right side. At this appointment she was on the left side and kept kicking the doppler lol. I guess they don't like the probing all that much. It was difficult to find the heart beat but they finally did. It is in the mid 140s. I forget the exact number. 

My blood pressure has been up some so I am going to indulge less, walk more, and try to drink even more water. 

I think I am starting to show a little. It is so hard to tell what is just my stomach rounding out from gaining more weight and what is the start of a baby bump! I can still fit into my pre pregnancy pants so I am not sure where the weight is disappearing to!!


----------



## mowat

Hi everybody. Just an update on my first prenatal appointment today. Hard to believe they booked me in so early---I'm only 4 weeks today! Crazy. Did blood tests on Monday, but the doctor hadn't ordered the beta so I ended up doing the first part today, and will go again on Monday. The doctor said that since there was a shortage of ultrasound technicians right now she wanted me to go for the beta even though it's not something they normally order. When I got home however, there was already a phone message with an appointment for an ultrasound Monday morning at 8:30. What can they possibly see at 4weeks 3days! Crazy. Whatever, I guess maybe there will be something to see. I was anxious for an early ultrasound, but this is kinda crazy.

ES, so glad to hear you've stopped bleeding. Hoping it stays that way!

Sorry to hear of your losses SLC. Good luck in the 2ww.


----------



## mowat

Sorry, trying to remove my ovulation chart. Just seeing if this worked. Hmm, trying again.


----------



## Starry Night

Your ovulation chart seems to be gone now. Good luck with the u/s! I think at 4 weeks they can check on the lining.


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks for all of your support ladies. I appreciate it! By chance, does anyone else on here live in Utah in the USA? lol


----------



## garfie

:hi: SLC I really don't know what to say your post made me feel so sad for you both and I am so pleased you are trying again and have joined us sorry it has to be under these circumstances:cry:

One thing you have come to the right thread we have a right mixed bag of ladies here - me included :wacko: some older, some younger, married, single, new mums, first time mums, second time mums +, mums with conditions, mums to be, newly pregnant mums, ttc mums :happydance: etc in fact lots of mums:happydance: but we are all here for one thing to support and encourage everyone and to answer those questions that might seem a bit silly or people in real life don't understand:cry:

So I wish you luck as you carry on your journey hun and don't be afraid to ask questions or just vent - that's what were here for until you get your rainbow baby and beyond :hugs:

AFM - Only a few more days until FS appointment :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies :hi: 

Garfie: You're so totally awesome!! And Yayy I'm excited ab your FS appt. that's a beginning to something great....a baby! Keep ur head up ma'am!! That positive attitude is really contagious!

Mowat: So excited for you, has it sunk in yet that you're preggo?!! If not it should've bc baby girl you're so pregnant! Congrats you so deserve it!

MamaTex: 19 weeks and heartbeat in 140's that's the best news ever. You're moving along as well as your little one! That's such a wonderful blessing!

SLC: So sorry ab your loss, your pictures are beautiful with your baby. Your attitude is amazing and your motivation is unbelievable. We've all been through a loss, and we all know how it feels, so we're def here for you to support you in anyway, bc this journey isn't easy for some reason. Thanks for sharing your story with us and Good luck!

Hi to everyone!! I still have some catching up to do on personals, forgive me.

AFM & LO(As for me & little one): he's only 3 weeks but it seems as if it has been longer than that. DH and I are still in disbelief that this little human belongs to us! That it finally happened after long nights and days of tears it finally happened and I am so darn grateful to my father in heaven that all I want to do Is Thank him over and over for what he has given us. O well have a good day ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya everyone, thanks forthe nice messages im glad you haven't forgotten about me.

Glad everything is good for you ladies, glad you have your appointment Mowat keep us updated.

Es sorry it's still traumatic for you if it's not one thing its another but keep positive youre in the right hands.

SLC so sorry for your losses, those pics did bring a lil tear to my eye, so pleased you have those photos to remember your little one.

AFM, i think i'll be out this month i got a +opk on CD20 and we only DTD on CD22, this month has been pretty lame, i've just stated taking antidepressants again which ruins your libido and my OH is working all the hours god sends as they're understaffed so it's been difficult, hopefully we'll get back in the groove next month but tbh all this ttc is really starting to piss me off, it's exhausting and not in the good way.
In other news i had about 3 weeks off work with Stress just came back yesterday, it's hard being back and i dont feel like i get much support from my managers here, i just cant wait till i can go off on maternity leave!


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> Hiya everyone, thanks forthe nice messages im glad you haven't forgotten about me.
> 
> Glad everything is good for you ladies, glad you have your appointment Mowat keep us updated.
> 
> Es sorry it's still traumatic for you if it's not one thing its another but keep positive youre in the right hands.
> 
> SLC so sorry for your losses, those pics did bring a lil tear to my eye, so pleased you have those photos to remember your little one.
> 
> AFM, i think i'll be out this month i got a +opk on CD20 and we only DTD on CD22, this month has been pretty lame, i've just stated taking antidepressants again which ruins your libido and my OH is working all the hours god sends as they're understaffed so it's been difficult, hopefully we'll get back in the groove next month but tbh all this ttc is really starting to piss me off, it's exhausting and not in the good way.
> In other news i had about 3 weeks off work with Stress just came back yesterday, it's hard being back and i dont feel like i get much support from my managers here, i just cant wait till i can go off on maternity leave!

I wasn't on medicine that was affecting my libido but my DH did work a lot (still does) when we were TTC last. It was really frustrating because he would come home so late and I would be dead tired by the time he came home. On his day off, he would still be tired so I am really not sure how we timed this baby right at all :shrug:I was totally expecting my period in December and when it didn't come I thought "Oh great, a Hide and Seek period!!" :wacko: Sometimes you need to take a step away from things. Sadly, you can't always do this with work. I left my last job because it was way too stressful. I believe if I had stayed, I would not have conceived because of all the stress. In fact, I would probably be in the hospital by now from stroking out.


----------



## mojojojo563

I have bad anziety as well most of the time its from work.. I was given clonazepam which helped ease all of it but I stopped taking it myself because my Dr said that if we wanted to ttc it could cause birth defects so I am dealing with it on my own its not easy feels like I'm having a heart attack and I can't breath my cheeks get red I hate it. What did the Dr recommend for you I was just wondering? 




ESwemba84 said:


> Garfie - so sorry about your cycle shortness! Hopefully the RE can help!
> 
> Mojo - good luck!
> 
> Left - hope you get a BFP eventually!
> 
> Never and Lisa - how are the babies?
> 
> Mowat -how are you? Having any symptoms yet?
> 
> AFM -I am on day 3 of absolutely NO spotting! I am so happy about that, and actually had a lot of EWCM yesterday! If I feel well enough tonight I'm going to get hubby to DTD. Who knows, maybe my hormones are getting somewhat back to the way they were before the shots! I'm going to see if I have a regular AF and see how long my next cycle is (because I have NO clue where I am in this one) and make an appointment with another RE.
> 
> I ended up in the ER 2 days ago because of the anxiety. I had a full blown panic attack and thought I was dying. Fortunately it was just anxiety and I'm doing my best to control it with meds. Just a month or 2 more and this will be over!


----------



## mojojojo563

That is great :happydance:!You give me great hope that I will get a BFP sometime soon. I was really scared since my MC and no pos OPK But now with the clomid I got my pos OPK on the 19 th & 20th I tested myself yesterday and it was Neg for the OPK so I must of already Ovulated. We DTD on 3/11 3/14 3/16 3/19 & 3/20 took last night off and I'll see to it that we DTD tonight just to be sure. I hope and pray I didn't miss it. I was reading online that even if you DTD and you got a POS OPK that each month we only have a 20% chance of conceiving crazy. Well I hope I'm in that 20% and get my BFP in two weeks now for the 2 week wait!



mowat said:


> Hi everybody. Just an update on my first prenatal appointment today. Hard to believe they booked me in so early---I'm only 4 weeks today! Crazy. Did blood tests on Monday, but the doctor hadn't ordered the beta so I ended up doing the first part today, and will go again on Monday. The doctor said that since there was a shortage of ultrasound technicians right now she wanted me to go for the beta even though it's not something they normally order. When I got home however, there was already a phone message with an appointment for an ultrasound Monday morning at 8:30. What can they possibly see at 4weeks 3days! Crazy. Whatever, I guess maybe there will be something to see. I was anxious for an early ultrasound, but this is kinda crazy.
> 
> ES, so glad to hear you've stopped bleeding. Hoping it stays that way!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your losses SLC. Good luck in the 2ww.


----------



## Pinkcasi

mojojojo563 said:


> I have bad anziety as well most of the time its from work.. I was given clonazepam which helped ease all of it but I stopped taking it myself because my Dr said that if we wanted to ttc it could cause birth defects so I am dealing with it on my own its not easy feels like I'm having a heart attack and I can't breath my cheeks get red I hate it. What did the Dr recommend for you I was just wondering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know I'm not the only one. I stopped taking citalopram when I fell pregnant because of the risks but since the mc in aug I've been slowly spiralling so now I accept defeat I'm on fluoxetine now which the dr tells me is the safest antidepressant if you are pregnant or ttc, at the end of the day the depression, anxiety and stress is more harmful to me and my chances of conceiving, whether I come off the pills if and when I conceive again I really don't know yet I know that I don't do very well when I'm not on meds we'll see, I think I need to make sure that I'm mentally ok before I can be a good mum.Click to expand...


----------



## Left wonderin

SLCMommy said:


> Can I join this thread? I need the support :)
> 
> I am in the TWW. I got a positive OPK yesterday, so we BD.
> 
> In 2012, eight months to the DAY.... we last a 14 week gestation little boy, and a 16 week gestation little boy. I had the the 16 weeker in a normal L&D fashion at a hospital. I love and miss him dearly. I got contracted the Human Parvovirus B19 with him, which caused him to have severe fetal anemia - meaning he was not getting good red blood cells with oxygen. He slowly suffocated. My reproductive specialist said normally once a women gets this once, it's a fluke and she builds an immunity to it - so it shouldn't happen again. We still don't know why we lost our first boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the picture of my 16 weeker. I went in for an ultrasound on Friday, not knowing there was any problems. His heart rate was at 80 BPM and when he moved, it was really slow. He was playing with his face, sucking his thumb. The doctor told me though, that 80 BPM wasn't good..... and so I expected his impending death over the weekend. At 16 weeks, there isn't anything that really can be done. So, I was scheduled for an ultrasound that following Monday right away, and he was gone. That weekend was so so so hard for us. Knowing your baby is going to die, and not being able to do anything about it. :cry:
> 
> Below is a picture of the baby after he was born. Please skip the pictures if you are sensitive to losses. But I love him, and I love the bereavement pictures we got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tesing in April 13th or 14th...hopefully we will get our rainbow!!

I am so sorry for the loss of your two beautiful babies . Your photos are wonderful and I am sure they will be treasured . Thank you for sharing them with us . I will look forward to getting to know you as we continue on this mad journey xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi pink :) great to hear from you :) I'm with ya on waiting for the maternity leave ;) I'm trying to manage this a little differently this month too and trying not to get stressed out . Trying to accept that conceiving will take some time and with only a 25% chance each month even with everything perfectly timed its more likely not to happen each month so when it does ( and it will for all of us ) I can understand that it can take some time . I'm surprised that the human race survived its all so bloody hard !!!!! 

Mojo sounds like your timing was spot on , are you now in the Tww ?? Are you an early tester or not till your late ?


----------



## Starry Night

Who else is in the TWW? I'm still only 9dpo (can the days go by any slower?). I bought a box of FRERs and they're sitting out on the bathroom counter and it's sooo tempting to just take one now. But it's way tooo early especially without FMU. I WILL wait until Tuesday. Normally, I like to wait until I'm late but the extra two days until Thursday is just toooo far away.


----------



## mowat

Oooh Starry! Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm symptom spotting like mad and I've been dreaming about my rainbow several times a week. It's always a dark-haired, brown-eyed girl with an insatiable personality...in other words...a delight but a handful. I normally don't put too much stock into dreams but I've had some pretty major ones come true (everything from who I'd marry to my miscarriages) and there is something about these ones that make me at least want to pay attention.


----------



## mackjess

starry quite a few ladies here on bnb have dreamed about rainbows, babies,or saw rainbows and other things they took as signs and ended up with bfps. im putting a lot of stock into your dream.

slc, the pics were achingly beautiful. so brave of you to share them, and thank you. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

mojojojo563 said:


> That is great :happydance:!You give me great hope that I will get a BFP sometime soon. I was really scared since my MC and no pos OPK But now with the clomid I got my pos OPK on the 19 th & 20th I tested myself yesterday and it was Neg for the OPK so I must of already Ovulated. We DTD on 3/11 3/14 3/16 3/19 & 3/20 took last night off and I'll see to it that we DTD tonight just to be sure. I hope and pray I didn't miss it. I was reading online that even if you DTD and you got a POS OPK that each month we only have a 20% chance of conceiving crazy. Well I hope I'm in that 20% and get my BFP in two weeks now for the 2 week wait!

:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm feeling kinda pregnant today and that scares me because I just fear being misled by "signs" so that a bfn on Tuesday would be that more disappointing. Seriously, these days are going by so super slowly.

I will most likely be sticking with my plan to take a brief TTC break if I do get a BFN. Not long. Just until June as that is when we're travelling. Actually, if I take a one cycle break I will ovulate just before we leave on our trip but I figure flying that early if I do conceive won't do any harm and I won't have symptoms yet so it won't make me more sick.


----------



## SLCMommy

In the past when I have TTC, I'm a POAS addict and can't wait to just know.

This time/month, I'm feeling really relaxed about it. Like, April 13rd, my testing day... will get here when it gets here. lol It's unusual for me :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry are you going anywhere nice when you go away ? I'd love a holiday somewhere the sun is shining ands its warm right now :)


----------



## Starry Night

Nowhere too fancy. I'm going to my hometown to see my family. :) The nice thing is I grew up just outside a tourist town so we're planning on going to the theme park there (my family gets season passes each year so they're going to come too). By June the weather could potentially be quite hot so I'm expecting loads of sun.

And the silver lining of not being pregnant by then means I can go on the roller coasters!


----------



## runnergrl

Well looks like I'm adding to the boy babies in this thread:thumbup: baby K #3 is a boy!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh well done Runner :) team boy continues to grow , don't forget to leave one for me :) any scan pictures :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on joining Team Blue, runner! So exciting!


----------



## mowat

That's so weird! I was just thinking about you tonight Runner. I was going to ask you when you were going to have your next scan. Congratulations!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS RUNNERGRL on Team Boy!! Welcome to the team!


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Runner!

Good luck Starry! Hope you get a BFP!

Welcome SLC, and I'm sorry about you loss.

Hi to everyone I missed.

AF started again today. I was spotting yesterday, and woke up to AF this morning. I'm not even sure it's technically CD1, because I've had so much bleeding in the past month. But I'm going to count it as day 1. Well, at least I had 4 days of no bleeding at all......sigh. Poor hubby wanted to DTD last night, and I had to turn him down because of the spotting, and basically my sex drive is all gone. Stupid hormones. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## leo1983

After miscarrying June 1 and 9 more months of trying, with a doctors appointment booked to investigate I finally got a strong BFP this morning!!!! So excited! So terrified this will all happen again. 

Good luck this month everyone.


----------



## runnergrl

here's my boy:)

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/06BBADAA-A841-4123-8564-E3C3830EAD5A-25265-0000090227989E13_zps56d2f6e2.jpg


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats runner! A little boy how fun!!! He is so handsome already!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh runner what a fab scan :)) it's so clears and he is so beautiful xx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on your bfp, leo! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Runner - what a great scan! It really turned out well! It looks like your little guy is trying to kick your ribs. lol!


----------



## MamaTex

runnergrl said:


> here's my boy:)
> 
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/06BBADAA-A841-4123-8564-E3C3830EAD5A-25265-0000090227989E13_zps56d2f6e2.jpg

Oh how lovely! Congrats!!

Leo, way to go on the BFP! Congratulations!!

Hey to all the ladies! I wanted to come back into the thread yesterday but I could not type. I went to the SPCA to adopt a cat and ended up getting bitten when we got home. When we were in the Get Acquainted Room he was fine and let me pick him up. I guess the car ride startled him. I went to take him out of the box he came in once I got home and he writhed around to bite my hands. They swelled immediately and I went to the ER. I ended up getting some antibiotics but needed help taking them because my entire hand, including fingers swelled up. :wacko: Needless to say, we took the cat back this morning. The swelling has gone down so it appears I don't have a serious infection but boy those bites looked nasty last night. :wacko:


----------



## mackjess

Poor kitty and poor mama! Hopefully he will get some attention and be calmer in the future so he doesn't do that to someone else, and hopefully he will go to a family without kids as that wouldn't be good for a family with young children to have a cat that is short on patience. Glad your hand is less swollen!

Congrats runner on the boy! Is your son excited?

Hi Leo! Hi everyone else. I read up on everyone but I can usually only remember what I wanted to say to 2 people! :haha:

AFM, just growing pains and more tiredness. The bump has dropped lower and gotten bigger. My waist showed back up, but it's hard to tie my shoes now!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-23 18.27.55.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Starry Night

mackjess - what a lovely bump! How exciting that you're showing now!

mamatex - I'm sorry the kitty didn't work out. It could have been nerves that he bit you but at the same time you don't want a finicky, grumpy cat when a baby is coming. DH and I are seriously considering rehoming our kitty as it's nearly been 2 years and she's still not adjusting to our son. His hands are covered in scratches and bites and I'm getting tired of always being afraid when they get close to each other (DS still loves the kitty in spite of her attacks).


----------



## bamagurl

Oh my goodness! Hopefully that kitty will mellow out & find a good home. Hope your fingers & hand get to feeling better soon too! That would be very painful! I used to have a cat who would sneak attack and wrap its claws around your leg if you were walking by! It hurt and I am sure that is nothing compared...

Aww such a cute little bump!

Inspired me to show my bump off lol
 



Attached Files:







33 Weeks.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## runnergrl

Cute bumps girls!!!


----------



## garfie

Runner - Congrats on another little boy - what a lovely clear scan pic is your little one excited:happydance:

Bama - Lovely bump pic so neat and tidy:flower:

Mackjess - Yes you are showing now hun :flower:

Starry - How are you today hun:hugs:

Leo - Welcome and great news on your BFP:happydance:

Mama - So sorry about the naughty cat - I guess we was lucky we found a stray cat it had a huge lump in its belly (that's why we think it was a stray) anyway we took a chance on him and got the lump removed (hernia) and we couldn't wish for a lovelier mischievous cat - he's so good with the children in fact my youngest carries him on his shoulder like a baby and dresses him up in spiderman outfits and sunglasses:haha:. That cat must have had problems lets hope it finds a more suitable home soon :happydance:

Hope all you new mammas are still having fun and are not to tired :sleep:

AFM - Off to see the FS on Wednesday got my charts and my questions all lined up - I just hope he has a magical cure:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone hope your all well, congrats Leo H&H 9 months.

Some of you may remember i said i was going to get a charm for my bracelet to honor my lost bean this is it, i love it it's my first charm and it's the most important and I wanted to share it with you all.
 



Attached Files:







Charm.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









Charm back.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## runnergrl

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey everyone hope your all well, congrats Leo H&H 9 months.
> 
> Some of you may remember i said i was going to get a charm for my bracelet to honor my lost bean this is it, i love it it's my first charm and it's the most important and I wanted to share it with you all.

Made me tear up a bit:cloud9: thank you for sharing!:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Pink - That's lovely I'm still looking for a special one that has three charms on it - I know which one it will be when I see it :flower: if that makes sense

Thanks for sharing :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

pink - what a beautiful bracelet! Thanks for sharing.

bama - lovely bump!

AFM - caved and took a test early. Got bit of an evap which annoys me but otherwise I'm sure it's bfn. Grrr. Also woke up to a cold so that could explain why I've been feeling so low. My only hope is I don't temp so I can't be sure of the exact day of ovulation. I think I am 12dpo which would make the bfn pretty final but I could be wrong about where I am in my cycle. But I don't want to hold on to that either.


----------



## mackjess

Pink, I love your charm! I have been down in the dumps the last few weeks and have had a few good cries over my lost LO, which has kind of snuck up on me since I'm doing good lately with the pregnancy. It seems like the more real this pregnancy feels, the more it hits me that this is baby #2, not my first. Sunday I was feeling just as heartbroken as I did when the m/c first happened.

Recently, my fingers got kinda swollen and I had to quit wearing my wedding ring. I wanted to find a simple silver band I liked that was a size bigger to wear in it's place, then after my hands get back to normal size I'd just wear it on the middle finger on my right hand. I can't wear costume jewelry or my fingers break out, so I usually have to have silver or gold. Totally stumbled on this ring and ordered it over the weekend. The cut out is actually a teardrop shape, and is a memorial ring for someone you've lost and loved. I am thinking about getting it engraved once it arrives. We really liked the name Seamus, and joked about having a Wee Baby Seamus the last few years. It was the top of the list when we picked out names for this baby, but I just couldn't use it because I feel like Seamus is my lost angel, even though we will never know if it was a boy or girl. I might get initials and the month/year since I didn't know the due date either in the inscription inside the band.

FX for the TWWers out there! And hugs for the new mommies and current bumps. Hope we all have a lovely week, and some answers for those struggling in TTC right now.
 



Attached Files:







P11988300.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- That is the cutest bump! 

Mackjess- Nice bump. You're over halfway there!

Leo- Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , pink I love love your charm and mack love the ring . I'm still on the look out for the " thing " to remember my little soul by - ill know it when I see it :) just have not came across it yet . Mack I've often thought that if I got pregnant again and some one asks the question " is it your first" how I would answer ? I would not deny my first baby so a bit of a tricky one ..


----------



## mackjess

I just say it's not the first time I've been pregnant but it's the first one that seems to be working. So far it hasn't caused any awkwardness or questions(I don't say that if it's an acquaintance I barely know) and I've actually been surprised by the responses about how much this has happened before. It's been very positive letting that little tidbit out. You'll do whatever feels right though. 

And you will definitely "know" when you find your item. I wasn't even looking when I ran across this ring. :hugs:

Pink- What is the date on your charm? I can't decide if I want to add a date since I didn't have the exact due date. According to due date calculators it would have been 5/17/2013, but it was never dated with a scan or anything.


----------



## Starry Night

Mackjess - that ring is beautiful! I love simple designs and the band with that teardrop is just so perfect.

For myself, I think I want to wait until I know I'm done with being pregnant and having children and I want to get one of those rings where you put all the children's birthstones on. I would include those of my angels. I just don't know if I would give them the stone for the month they were born into heaven or the month they would have been due. I find the due dates harder to deal with than the loss anniversaries so I would lean towards the due date.


----------



## Starry Night

And I have a hard time answering how many children I have. In my heart I know I have four children but I don't want to "dump" on random strangers either. Also, I live in fear of someone saying my miscarried children "don't count". So I just avoid it all together.


----------



## Pinkcasi

mackjess said:


> I just say it's not the first time I've been pregnant but it's the first one that seems to be working. So far it hasn't caused any awkwardness or questions(I don't say that if it's an acquaintance I barely know) and I've actually been surprised by the responses about how much this has happened before. It's been very positive letting that little tidbit out. You'll do whatever feels right though.
> 
> And you will definitely "know" when you find your item. I wasn't even looking when I ran across this ring. :hugs:
> 
> Pink- What is the date on your charm? I can't decide if I want to add a date since I didn't have the exact due date. According to due date calculators it would have been 5/17/2013, but it was never dated with a scan or anything.

The Date is the date i lost her/him, i too didn't have an exact due date and the 7th Aug will always burned into my brain as the worst day of my life why i would want to be reminded of that day i dont know but it just seemed right, when i have more kids i will get more charms for them with their birthdays on.

I love the birthstone idea Starry, i too have a ring with amythyst which would have been the baby's birthstone, remember i said it was delivered my mistake as if it was fate.

I always usedto wear just cheap costume jewellery that would turn my fingers green and i said that i really wanted some quality jewellery and now i have my beautiful engagement ring, my lovely Links of London bracelet with my charm and my silver amythyst ring, i still wear cheap trashy earings but hey ho ha ha


----------



## runnergrl

I love the idea of a bracelet with charms for all of your kid's birthdays on it. I too, remember my angel on the day I lost her. (also, of course, the very worst day of my life so far), but honor her on her due date as we did have one, for sure, as she made it to 12 weeks. We released balloons on her 'birthday' (due date) this year. sending our love to her in heaven. I have a picture.. let me see if I can find it..

This is Brady releasing his balloon to his sister in heaven. I had previously kissed mine and let it go. If you could see me behind the camera, i was a bawling mess of tears.. We will do this every year on March 22..:flower:
 



Attached Files:







ella.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh runner thats' beautiful, brought a lil tear....


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!

Quick pop in,

Mackjess: What a cute bump, your bump looked just like mine....those boys bumps seem to have a trend. 

Bamagurl: 33 wks, WOWSERS, anyday now but FX that she holds on alittle longer. What a cute bump!! 

Pinkcasi: glad to c ur bk and even happier to see you found your perfect charm and it's beautiful! I hope it brings you some peace and serenity.

Lisalee: Im loving your ticker ma'am!! How's motherhood going?

Garfie: as always, you are always amazing, u haven't been to your appt. yet have You...im still catching up. I'm ready for good news,FX!

Starry night : Don't u worry ab that BFN, never write yourself off, miracles are best appreciated when u least expect it, GL!!

Lpjkp: You're there, you've made it! 33wks right! You're moving so fast, how awesome is that!

Runnergrl: Your boy is handsome already..how I know you ask, bc their all are!! Congrats!! Thanks for sharing!!

Sweetz: Hope your days are blessed w/ your new bundle of joy

Hi to all the ladies!! :hi: 

AFM: Im exhausted, a bit stressed(due to school), sleep deprived, emotional and totally in love with a guy who has stolen my heart and became the center of my universe. All I think ab is him, the crush I have for this guy is out of this world and the love he has for me is unconditional and I can see it in his eyes. I Thank God every second for this little man he has given me and my DH. He has given me a new reason to be a better me.

Good Day ladies!


----------



## runnergrl

I just noticed that my son is wearing his "Big Brother" shirt in that picture. Not planned but how appropriate. <3


----------



## mackjess

that is lovely runner.


----------



## mojojojo563

Pinkcasi said:


> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> I have bad anziety as well most of the time its from work.. I was given clonazepam which helped ease all of it but I stopped taking it myself because my Dr said that if we wanted to ttc it could cause birth defects so I am dealing with it on my own its not easy feels like I'm having a heart attack and I can't breath my cheeks get red I hate it. What did the Dr recommend for you I was just wondering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know I'm not the only one. I stopped taking citalopram when I fell pregnant because of the risks but since the mc in aug I've been slowly spiralling so now I accept defeat I'm on fluoxetine now which the dr tells me is the safest antidepressant if you are pregnant or ttc, at the end of the day the depression, anxiety and stress is more harmful to me and my chances of conceiving, whether I come off the pills if and when I conceive again I really don't know yet I know that I don't do very well when I'm not on meds we'll see, I think I need to make sure that I'm mentally ok before I can be a good mum.
> 
> Yep that is what my doctor told me too that the stress and anxiety is worse and hurts the baby. I haven't been taking anything since we started to ttc but when I wake up in the morning my anxitey goes from 0-100 as soon as I open my eyes. I am doing some breathing to try and control it. Your not alone. I felt so alone my DH doesn't understand he always says just goto work and do the best you can it'ws easier said than done. But I am working on it one day @ a time.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok I'm in the TWW my chart says that AF should be here around April 9th. I pray that I get a BFP this time around. Anyone waiting with me?:dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Got another two evaps this morning. Took a Clear Blue at 3:30am (thought it was later than that at the time) and a FRER at about 8:30am. The line on the FRER is darker than the one from yesterday and I can see it at any angle but it is still so faint it won't show on photos and can't tell if there is any colour or not. Sometimes I think I can see pink. Oh well.

Will test again on Friday if AF doesn't show. I'm expecting her either tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Pinkcasi

mojojojo563 said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojojojo563 said:
> 
> 
> I have bad anziety as well most of the time its from work.. I was given clonazepam which helped ease all of it but I stopped taking it myself because my Dr said that if we wanted to ttc it could cause birth defects so I am dealing with it on my own its not easy feels like I'm having a heart attack and I can't breath my cheeks get red I hate it. What did the Dr recommend for you I was just wondering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know I'm not the only one. I stopped taking citalopram when I fell pregnant because of the risks but since the mc in aug I've been slowly spiralling so now I accept defeat I'm on fluoxetine now which the dr tells me is the safest antidepressant if you are pregnant or ttc, at the end of the day the depression, anxiety and stress is more harmful to me and my chances of conceiving, whether I come off the pills if and when I conceive again I really don't know yet I know that I don't do very well when I'm not on meds we'll see, I think I need to make sure that I'm mentally ok before I can be a good mum.
> 
> Yep that is what my doctor told me too that the stress and anxiety is worse and hurts the baby. I haven't been taking anything since we started to ttc but when I wake up in the morning my anxitey goes from 0-100 as soon as I open my eyes. I am doing some breathing to try and control it. Your not alone. I felt so alone my DH doesn't understand he always says just goto work and do the best you can it'ws easier said than done. But I am working on it one day @ a time.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you try anything for it at all, I have just recently started going to Yoga classes, it's good for body and mind, very relaxing and im planning on going for reflexology soon, it's supposed to be really good for Stress, Depression and anxiety and apparently some say it helps to conceive and it clears 'blockages' in your chi, i dont know whether it works but i figure it cant hurt to try it.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck Mojo and Starry!! :dust:


----------



## Pinkcasi

mojojojo563 said:


> Ok I'm in the TWW my chart says that AF should be here around April 9th. I pray that I get a BFP this time around. Anyone waiting with me?:dust:

Im technically in my TWW but i dont hold out much hope for this cycle according to FF AF is due 1st April and i full expect her to show, GL to you!


----------



## mackjess

Starry, I never really got evap lines on FRERs, they were lines. FX for you honey!! Did you take it apart and look at it?


----------



## Starry Night

I took yesterday's apart but I think the air then made it show up darker so I don't want to tamper with the results. I'm picking up more FRERs tomorrow. I hope the odds of another box giving me evaps is slim to none.


----------



## garfie

Starry - Fingers crossed for next time you test hun :flower:

Mojo - According to FF I should test the 10 April so we can be cycle buddies:happydance:

Pinkcasi - Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

Runer - That's such a lovely idea - I have a sunflower that I planted which comes out in memory of my babies:flower:

Never - My appointment is tomorrow I am excited but also nervous what if he says sorry it's your age their is nothing I can do:cry:

Also today I am feeling a bit sad my BF has had her baby girl 6lb 13 oz three hour labour:wacko: whilst I am pleased everything went well for them I can't help but feel you know......... as I should have my little one by now:cry::cry:

I don't normally allow it to effect me but hubby even said she could fall in @@@@ and come up smelling of roses :haha:

So to cheer me up he booked me, him and the boys a four day trip to Spain in May :happydance: little did I know he wants to take the boys to watch Barcelona as there is a match on our last day there:wacko: I would swap all that in a heartbeat for well I guess I don't need to spell it out:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

Garfie, Good luck at your appt! I don't think your age will make him say there's nothing we can do. I hope he is awesome and helps you get your dream baby.

Starry - I meant I've had evaps on FRERs, but they never stayed evaps. By 2 days later I was getting real positive results. With other brands I saw an evap line on cycles I wasn't prego, so they kept staying evap lines and never got positive. I think it's a great sign on the FRER. FX for you!!


----------



## Starry Night

I've been looking on the Pregnancy Test Forum and it seems lots of girls there claim they get pink evaps on FRERs all the time so I'm quite confused.

I did end up opening the test and there is definitely a line on the indicator (yesterday there wasn't...needed the little pad beneath it to see that line) but I can't make out any colour. I will most likely test again on Thursday or Friday. The line should be thicker by then if I am pregnant.

I am cramping a bit now so it really could go either way so am thinking if AF is to show it will be before then.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink delighted your back :) 

Garfie best of luck with the appointment , and tell that doc that 40s are the new 30s !!!!! Your age is no excuse for them not to give nature a helping hand !! 

Starry good luck with the test tommrow , still early days :)


----------



## mowat

Fingers crossed for the testers! Hoping for good news!

My doctor called this morning. She was thrilled with my blood work and is quite optimistic about this pregnancy. She's going to schedule another ultrasound in the next couple of weeks. I'm hoping I'll be more optimistic when we see a heartbeat.


----------



## Left wonderin

That's great news Mowat :) how long till the us ?


----------



## Starry Night

I think you got very good news, mowat! Hope you can get your u/s quickly and see a strong, healthy hb!


----------



## runnergrl

Yay mowat!!!


----------



## MamaTex

mojojojo563: FX that your TWW yields you results. PS, I don't know if you are near bluebonnets in your area of Texas, but they are blooming. I am trying to get up to Chappel Hill to take photos in the bluebonnets before they go away!!

garfie: Good luck with your appointment. If that doctor says something about age, find another!!!

Pinkcasi:I am jealous of your health routine. I thought about yoga but figure I need to work on flexibility and general fitness before I attempt anything. GL in your TWW.

Starry Night: Good luck!! Hopefully AF will stay away . 

never: You sound very busy, but in a good way!! I know it's hard, but work some sleep in that schedule!!

AFM: I wish I could say I NOW have a bump to display, but I still just look fat!! Oh well. Tomorrow I will be 20 weeks and I am embarassed to admit I do not remember if I have an appointment tomorrow or not. I forget to write down my appointments and then I lose the little appointment reminder cards I get. ARGHHh! Pregnancy brain is getting worse I think!! Other than that, things seem to be going fine. I plan to check on the heart beat tonight. Before I turn another week in pregnancy I usually do this for reassurance. Oh ya, still no movement I recognize as movement. It gets me down sometimes,but I try and remind myself I will wish there was not so much movement in the future. 

Side note: My hands are a lot better. I was worried for a second!! 

To the TWWs and TTCers: Hang in there. This year is your year!! 
To the pregnant mommas: Hope everyone is doing good
To the new mommies: Keep making memories. I expect photos soon!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm terrible with losing appointment cards too. I try to remember to write them down but sometimes I forget.


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Fingers crossed for the testers! Hoping for good news!
> 
> My doctor called this morning. She was thrilled with my blood work and is quite optimistic about this pregnancy. She's going to schedule another ultrasound in the next couple of weeks. I'm hoping I'll be more optimistic when we see a heartbeat.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mowat

Thanks guys. Hoping to get an ultrasound in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully they wait until there is a possibility of finding a heartbeat---maybe 7 weeks?


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck everyone testing! I'm jealous.....I really miss the TWW and the anticipation of BFP or AF. One day my body will cooperate!

Well, I'm still in limbo. "AF" has stopped, but I'm still having slight spotting. My doctors put me on blood pressure medication because my pressure has been high (unusual for me) and a tricyclic antidepressant for anxiety. Still waiting on a call from the endocrinologist about the blood test I took last week. 
My PCP was informing me that the blood pressure meds would be safe in pregnancy, and I told her it wouldn't matter right now. She was like "Oh, yeah, it would probably be too stressful to try right now with everything else going on." Unfortunately, it's not that I don't want to try, it's that my anxiety and constant AF is preventing the act of trying, and it would be damn near impossible for pregnancy to actually happen because of the lack of hormones and ovulation needed to achieve said pregnancy.


----------



## ESwemba84

On a positive note, my weight at the doctor's office yesterday was 218. That's a total of 22 lbs lost! :happydance:

And I haven't even been to the gym in a month!


----------



## lisalee1

Mamatex- You will feel movement soon. I 1st felt movement at 17 weeks to the day and knew it b/c I could see my stomach move a little (I am very skinny). You are still well within the average time of feeling baby movements so don't worry! :)

Garfie- Good luck at the Dr's office. If they start giving you the run around about your age, find a new Dr!

Starry Night- One of my 1st symptoms were cramping around AF time. My period was due and I noticed it didn't come the day I thought even though I was cramping. I took a test and it came out positive. I hope this is your outcome too!

AFM- Enjoying motherhood. I'm still totally in love with my little one. I can say there are some trying times but I am working on my patience. Right now, we're trying to figure out who the baby looks like but he changes everyday! :)

:hi: to the other ladies!


----------



## Starry Night

lisa - I cramped really badly with my other BFPs so I know not to rule it out. My cramps are coming in isolated patches at the moment so that actually makes me feel a bit hopeful. I'm buying more tests today (getting them from another store just incase the first store got a whole shipment of faulty ones).

ES - congrats on the weight loss! It's great to have something so positive to hold on to amidst your other trials. Speaking of which, I am really sorry you're still stuck in that limbo. I've never heard of anything like it and I have no medical training so can't even begin to guess at what is going on. I really hope your doctors can find a way to help you to move forward and to heal.


----------



## runnergrl

ES-congrats on the weight loss, thats awesome!

Lets see some more BFP's and BABY PIC'S in here! Come one, Never, Sweetz, and Lisa! Share your love nuggets with us! ;)


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies. I don't mean to intrude on your forum, but you all seem like a lovely and supportive group of ladies. Quick about me: I am 22 DH 23 Married on April 14, 2012 and we were high school sweethearts. We decided to start a family and we were very blessed after conceiving on the first try. We were very excited and heard a wonderful strong heartbeat. On the 16 week appointment, we found the baby had passed at 13 weeks. I got a D&C a week and a half later. As devastated as we were, we knew we wanted to try again as soon as the doc said we could. Unfortunately AF showed up again and we are now going on to Cycle 2 of TTC. 

I really hope that we can all be in this together. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi young :)) you found us :) you are more than welcome to join in. This is a wonderful group of supportive women :)) how are you doing today ? I'm cd7 and thinking o/v should be around cd 13-15 so a bit of time to pass yet . 

Hi everyone else how are ye all keeping :)


----------



## Young414

Wonderin! Yay!! I was hoping this was the one you spoke of. I am on CD5 so I, too, have some time to wait.


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Young! I'm sorry to hear you lost your precious little one. I hope you're blessed with your sticky rainbow soon.


----------



## mackjess

hi young!

starry, I had cramps too, fx for you!


----------



## Starry Night

It's the night before I test and I'm freaking out. I do feel like I could be pregnant but I fear that my body is still playing post-m/c tricks on me. My anxiety attacks are hitting me now (flipped on DH when he just slightly touched me) so I hope I can get some sleep.


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry your anxiety is completely understandable , the end of the Tww is horrendeous !! I for one felt like a raving lunatic and was walking on glass last month . My emotions were all over the place . I'm so wishing a BFP for you when you test. . Hoping ill be offering contratulations later :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi can i ask a question I need help with re temping ? I'm temping orally but they seem very low not going past 35.5 - 35.8 (Celsius) is this normal ? Is it also normal to get the same temp some days ? I'm afraid i could be sleeping with my mouth open ( I don't know if I do this or not ) but the temps seem very low to me when normal temp is 36 - 37 ?? 

Is it possible to changed the method of temp mid way through a cycle ?


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck Starry!!! 

and Left Wonderin'- I wouldnt change the way you temp midway through a cycle. it would change the accuracy of everything. Hopefully you wont need a next cycle, but if you do, you could try temping vaginally next time? someone else might be better at advising you on this though as I only have experience at doing it orally. :shrug:


----------



## runnergrl

I'm halfway there!!
 



Attached Files:







20.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Starry Night

Beautiful bump, runner! And congrats on reaching another milestone!

Well, ladies, this morning I got my :bfp: ! It's still a bit faint but it's definitely pink and it came up within the allowed time. I will probably test again tomorrow just to make sure but right now I am declaring I am pregnant. :cloud9:


----------



## garfie

Starry - Woohoo so pleased for you hun - congrats :happydance::happydance:

Morning Ladies

Well I went to see the FS yesterday - at least she never put the MC down to my age fully:happydance: she gave me a load of statistics and then some dates for various tests depending on my cycle dates

A blood test CD2 - CD5

A further blood test - CD18

A HSG

An Ultrasound

Clotting Blood Tests

Chromosome Blood Test

All of the above is great news and she will be able to see what is going on with my body - she was interested in my charting as well and could see just from glancing how long LP was, cycle, AF etc.

These tests are carried out in another county so looks like I will have to be traveling a lot too:cry:

For the next 3 months however until all the tests are back she has recommended protected sex in fact she stressed that abstaining would be even better no chance of an oopsie - of course I will test this month just in case:winkwink:

So ladies I will continue to temp as that at least gives me some indication as to when she will arrive.

And I will continue to pop in here from time to time and cheer you on but at the moment I am feeling very deflated of course I can understand the reasoning behind but............

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, garfie, I'm sorry you're made to wait even if it's for a good reason. Every month of TTC feels so precious and the impatience builds. I am glad the FS is being understanding and really trying to help you. I hope she can help you get your forever baby.

So the UK doesn't do these tests? Normally, I like any excuse to travel but that schedule does seem a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Welcome Young so sorry for your loss.

Starry: CONGRATS :wohoo:so happy for you, now just stick lil one!!!!

Left: Im no help at all with temping as i dont do it but i wouldn't switch mid cycle to be honest.

Runner: what a lovely lil bump congrats on your milestone.

AFM no news here really, im just waiting for AF to show i honestly dont think im pregnant this cycle we only managed to dtd once during my fertile week and while i know it's possible im not hopeful, im trying to concentrate on other things just now, trying to find a nice place to get married but going to see places is going to be hard as my OH sems to be working alllll the time, still it's easter and i get a 4 day holiday :happydance: (though he's working :dohh:) we're not in serious wedding planning stages but i just want to get a dat sorted so i know what timescale we have and budget, and what not, there's a lot to think about, it's taking my mind off the fact that im not pregnant yet.


----------



## Young414

Runner- Your bump is soo cute!! 

Starry- I am so happy that you got your BFP!! Congratulations! 

Wonderin- I wouldn't change. I started temping and mine is also low, but I am pretty certain that I also sleep with my mouth open. I'm just going to keep doing it the same way and see if anything changes. 

Garfie- Waiting really stinks! But, if waiting will help you get your forever baby, then i'm sure its for the best. But I definitely feel for you. 

Mackjess- Hello!!


----------



## Young414

Pinkcasi- Although you don't think you are pregnant, it is still possible and I will definitely have my fx'd for you! And getting married is so much fun!! Please let us know the date when you figure it out!!


----------



## runnergrl

STARRY!!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::bunny:< The Easter bunny is so happy for you!! (hahaha)

Will this be a Christmas baby? Im SO excited for you!!:flower:


----------



## lisalee1

Starry- I KNEW IT!!!! Congrats!!!

Garfie- I'm glad you found a caring Dr who is willing to do so many tests and look at your chart. Sounds like you found a keeper!

Young- Sorry to read about your story. You have found a supportive group and I hope you get your BFP really soon.


----------



## bamagurl

Garfie~ :hugs: being told to wait can be a real downer! will be saying a little prayer for ya during all the testing & waiting!

Runner~ what a cute bump! yay half way there!!! :wohoo:

Starry~ Congrats!!! How exciting!!! Sending sticky thoughts your way :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

runnergrl said:


> STARRY!!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::bunny:< The Easter bunny is so happy for you!! (hahaha)
> 
> Will this be a Christmas baby? Im SO excited for you!!:flower:

Yes, I think it will be a Christmas baby. It should be due early to mid December but it's hard to pin down a due date. I probably won't know for sure until my 20 week scan (unless I end up paying for a private early gender scan).
I'm really hoping this one is sticky as the month is already so sad for me. December 8th is the anniversary of the day I lost DS' twin and December 10th was my first angel's due date. I need something to make that time of year happy again. It already has a double sadness. The month of May is also my other double-sadness time of year. My Sweet Pea should be due this May and a few days after that is the anniversary of the day I lost my first angel. But the anniversary of the day DH proposed is the same day so I have something happy to distract myself with. I would like that for December now too. :thumbup:


----------



## MamaTex

mowat: I think I went in at 8 weeks and they could clearly see a little heart flickering!! 

ESwemba: I am sorry to hear about all the constant back and forth going on with your body. I keep hoping things will even out for you sooner rather than later. On a positive note, the weight loss is great!!! 

Young414: Sorry for your loss. Good luck on this cycle though!! Time is more on your side than mine, but hopefully you do not have to wait too much longer.. I started TTC when I was 30 and want two more. I know there are plenty of women who conceive well into their 40s, but I don't know if I will have the energy by the time I try to pop out two more lol

runnergrl: Happy 20 weeks. I made 20 weeks yesterday. Woo hoo! I checked on baby with the doppler for reassurance and it took a little while because she was moving around all over the place. 

Starry : Wow! I don't know what to say but congratulations!!! Stick little one stick

garfie Girl, hang in there!! I hate that you have to wait, but it sounds like you are under good care!!

Pinkcasi :So how are you envisioning your wedding? Inside? Outside? I really wanted to be outside when we married, but we couldn't secure a place that was nice AND affordable!! We just ended up in a little church and then went to our in law's lakehouse in the country for the reception


----------



## ESwemba84

Welcome Young. Sorry for you loss.

Starry! So happy for you!

Garfie, glad your appointment went well. I can't wait to go back to my RE!

Runner, congrats on reaching 20 weeks. It seems just yesterday that you announced your BFP.

Pink, hi!

AFM - AF stopped. Counting from the day it started it seemed like more a normal one for me. Just hoping it stays away for a whole cycle!

I must admit, I am happy when I see people on here get BFPs, but I can't help but feel sad that it's not me. I think I joined this group last fall, and most that were here when I joined have gone on to get BFPs or have babies. It has been almost 11 months since I had the MMC, and each month that goes by without success leaves me a bit less hopeful. I'm trying as hard as I can to keep up the positivity.....I will just be grateful when I can make an appointment with my RE again.


----------



## 10yrslater

Well ladies I think I may join in on the fun this month just sitting back waiting to O.
:dust:to you all!


----------



## lisalee1

Bama- Your due date is just around the corner! How are you feeling? What are your current symptoms?


----------



## bamagurl

lisalee1 said:


> Bama- Your due date is just around the corner! How are you feeling? What are your current symptoms?

I am okay just very anxious for her to get here, especially since I am on bed rest! I have been having the normal aches and pains of pregnancy along of course with my high blood pressure, but all in all I can't complain too much! 

How is that sweet baby boy? Hope you both are doing well!


----------



## Left wonderin

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:STARRY YAHOOOOOOO delighted for you . Another reason for me to smile today :) my friend who did 4th time of I v f also rang and told me she is up the duff :)))) so happy :) 

Garfie I'm sooty you have been told to wait but delighted you got a doc that didn't rule you out and play the age card !! She is a keeper 

Runner what a cute bump congrats on 20 weeks :) 

Young looked up temping and all advised not to change , but I'm way cold if temp is right 34 is hypothermia lol, I'm 35.4 most mornings ... Maybe I'm a vampire :evil::evil: 

Ok sorry have to do it again .... STARRY IM THRILLED :)


----------



## Starry Night

ES - I can only imagine how you feel. I know how hard it was for me to see girls get their bfps and be half-way through their first tri before I even got my first proper AF. I really hope you got a real AF and that it won't come back this cycle. Really wishing and hoping for your bfp. :hugs:

bama - hope the bed rest isn't getting you down too much. Do people come and visit you at all? Not too much longer and your lovely little girl will be cuddling in your arms. 3 more weeks and she will be full-term.

Left - congrats on your friend's pregnancy! I hope she has a happy and healthy month. Also, that maybe you could be bump buddies with her. :dust: 

I have a friend who has been TTC since last May like I had been and am really hoping I could be bump buddies with her too. Would love to see her get her baby.


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> AFM - AF stopped. Counting from the day it started it seemed like more a normal one for me. Just hoping it stays away for a whole cycle!
> 
> I must admit, I am happy when I see people on here get BFPs, but I can't help but feel sad that it's not me. I think I joined this group last fall, and most that were here when I joined have gone on to get BFPs or have babies. It has been almost 11 months since I had the MMC, and each month that goes by without success leaves me a bit less hopeful. I'm trying as hard as I can to keep up the positivity.....I will just be grateful when I can make an appointment with my RE again.

I totally get where you are coming from. I was feeling how you were feeling. I think just about all of have felt tinges of sadness when we were trying for something so hard while others experienced what we wanted to experience. I definitely felt the same way as you and still have a little bit of guilt that the rest of you ladies haven't gotten your BFPs.


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness! Starry! So excited!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, I always miss a lot.

Starry night: CONGRATS MA'AM!!! How awesome is that!! And u deserve it all!!

Young: Welcome to our lovely group, these women are so totally awesome!! Sorry an your loss, it's def something we never expect especially being in our 20's but that just showed me that I wasn't invincible by I really thought I was but after 3 m/c's age became only a number to me. Now I have my rainbow baby and I pray you will have yours too. Just don't give up, your little rainbow baby is waiting on you for sure we ladies just have to work a little harder for them. FX for you ma'am!!

Runner: That bump is soooo darn cute!! You're absolutely showing perfectly!!! And that glow is a glow of a proud 20weeker!!

Eswemba: Sorry about how you're feeling ma'am. We've all been there so def don't feel bad it's in our TTC nature to feel like that sometimes. when u get your BFP, someone else will feel the same way and its ok. Just don't give up love. It will come. Some women have to work just a tad harder but it will be worth it when u get your BFP.

Garfie: Aw love its always something in our TTC world but its ok the good thing is that your doc is lookin for what's best for you, so that you wont have anymore oops use and that's always reassuring. Glad to hear that you'll still be with us bc a lot of us even me need you for your awesome attitude to lift us up bc I do have my days.

Left wondering: Thanks for telling Young ab us, this thread is great bc of y'all wonderful women

Bamagurl: Sorry ab the pain but do enjoy your time to relax

Pinkdasi: keep your head up love it will get better.

Sweets:.I miss u ma'am!!

Hi to all the ladies!!

QUICK QUESTION: My baby boy is 4weeks old and some days do y'all think its too early to take him out to church this Easter Sunday??? Thanks for any replies!

Sorry for misspelling, on my iPad and trying to Breastfeed at the same time @ 3:00am.


----------



## Left wonderin

Never not at all I'm my opinion ( I only have 14 nieces and nephews ) to go on and am no expert but I'd say no , it's time for your boy to meet the world :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Left Wondering!! You have alot of nieces & nephews!


----------



## runnergrl

No way! We took Brady to church at 6 days old! Go for it:thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks never although I must say with my overly active almost 2 year old ;( can't believe she will be 2!!! Relax is kind of a foreign word most days!!!

Starry- Thanks! It is getting to me a bit. I am starting to notice I am a tad depressed. We try to go outside and check the mail so we can at least get some kind of sunlight! Yesterday we got out and picked up lunch just have a change of scenery. My hubby's aunt is coming to help although it is hard to relax when there is an extra person at your house all the time who isn't normally there. Other than that no real visitors :( Won't be long though and I will have both girls here to entertain me! Congrats again on your bfp!!!


----------



## Starry Night

never - definitely take your boy to church. Gotta show him off sometime. ;) I think our son was about 2 weeks the first time we took him. He's a pastor's boy so couldn't keep him away forever! I was ultra-paranoid and kept him away from the other kids so he wouldn't catch anything but he was totally fine! I just hope your son sits through church better than mine does! I have had to leave every single service since he was born. LOL

bama - sorry you're feeling so down. Bed rest is really rough and it's so easy to feel like the world has forgotten you. My DH was on unemployment at the time. Not sure what I would have done if I hadn't had him for company. Is there any chance you'll be taken off? 

The relatives are coming for the weekend so I will be MIA. Happy Easter!


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl said:


> Thanks never although I must say with my overly active almost 2 year old ;( can't believe she will be 2!!! Relax is kind of a foreign word most days!!!
> 
> Starry- Thanks! It is getting to me a bit. I am starting to notice I am a tad depressed. We try to go outside and check the mail so we can at least get some kind of sunlight! Yesterday we got out and picked up lunch just have a change of scenery. My hubby's aunt is coming to help although it is hard to relax when there is an extra person at your house all the time who isn't normally there. Other than that no real visitors :( Won't be long though and I will have both girls here to entertain me! Congrats again on your bfp!!!

Sunlight and fresh air really helps. When I was feeling down, I went outside and played fetch with my dogs. Granted, it wasn't for too long because I got tired but it helped me feel better!! I have been itching to travel to Galveston, Texas for some fresher ocean air. 

:shipw:

Houston air is not exactly the best.


----------



## lisalee1

Wow it's refreshing to see so many people took their child to church early! I just asked my pediatrician yesterday when I can take him out. She told me at 2 mths which will be after he gets his immunization shots. To be honest, I'm too paranoid to take him out before then. In the meantime, we'll just do things like go to the park, walking, or go to family's houses. 

Never- Enjoy church this Sunday with your little man. I totally understand wanting to get out the house and show him off. I'm sure you have a fabulous Easter outfit picked out for him! :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

MamaTex said:


> mowat: I think I went in at 8 weeks and they could clearly see a little heart flickering!!
> 
> ESwemba: I am sorry to hear about all the constant back and forth going on with your body. I keep hoping things will even out for you sooner rather than later. On a positive note, the weight loss is great!!!
> 
> Young414: Sorry for your loss. Good luck on this cycle though!! Time is more on your side than mine, but hopefully you do not have to wait too much longer.. I started TTC when I was 30 and want two more. I know there are plenty of women who conceive well into their 40s, but I don't know if I will have the energy by the time I try to pop out two more lol
> 
> runnergrl: Happy 20 weeks. I made 20 weeks yesterday. Woo hoo! I checked on baby with the doppler for reassurance and it took a little while because she was moving around all over the place.
> 
> Starry : Wow! I don't know what to say but congratulations!!! Stick little one stick
> 
> garfie Girl, hang in there!! I hate that you have to wait, but it sounds like you are under good care!!
> 
> Pinkcasi :So how are you envisioning your wedding? Inside? Outside? I really wanted to be outside when we married, but we couldn't secure a place that was nice AND affordable!! We just ended up in a little church and then went to our in law's lakehouse in the country for the reception

Well it will be in a Catholic Church as my oh is catholic I'm not but its the one thing that he won't bend on so we need to find a suitable one that can accommodate a wheelchair as my dad is disabled, I have 2 picked out so far one is really modern, and the other is like a proper old church totally different so I don't know, have to go see them I think and speak to the vicar, then we need to find somewhere beautiful for the reception, it's all too traumatic I love it ha ha

So I was just watching a TV movie about beyonce I had a little cry, I didn't know that she had a miscarriage before she had blue ivy, hearing her talk about it was just heartbreaking it makes you realise that it effects everyone shes not immune just because she's rich and famous.


----------



## mackjess

Bama, thinking of you girl! I have no childrens yet so I can't imagine how hard bedrest would be with a little one!

Pink, wedding planning is so much fun. We got married in a small catholic chapel next to the big modern church. I loved how small, ornate and intimate it was. I am sure whatever you pick will be beautiful and you'll know it's "IT" once you see it. The smaller cathedral was old and musty, but it was so beautiful that I just had the flowers delivered the night before to perfume it up, then went by there and opened the doors before our hair appointments and it was totally fine that afternoon. hehe.

As far as church, I think I will be somewhat between Lisa and Never. I will probably take him early, but just tell people not to breath on him or touch him. :haha:

What is everyone else doing for Easter? I won't be partaking in any salty ham myself! 

Just got back from my OB appt, my BP was elevated at 132/70. Usually it's super low, like 90 over something and I have to ask them if I'm still alive. That surprised me, but the OB said since it was the first time it was high she wasn't too concerned, but she did have me schedule an u/s right before my next appt. I'm on antibiotics for a sinus infection, so hopefully just me not feeling well made the BP high. I may have been a bit anxious too because they weighed me and I've gained 40lbs already, despite my walking and yoga. I only needed to gain 30 max so it could have been me being nervous about that. I feel better though because the OB didn't mention the weight gain.

I got sent home with the glucose drink to do the 1 hour sugar test before my next appt in 4 weeks. Now that it's FINALLY feeling like spring, my goal is to REALLY get my butt walking and eat healthier. I need to cut back on the fruits/carbs and add more veggies to my routine daily. And I'm stealing my husband's pedometer and bringing walking shoes to work to do longer walks at lunch. I'm sure the BP thing will be fine, but I've been lazier than I should (I was so low on energy thought I was depressed before I realized I actually had a sinus infection) and my only goal in life is to do whatever I can to have good BP and good sugar results in 4 weeks!!

I am kinda excited about the extra u/s though. I wouldn't have had it otherwise. :)

I hope everyone has a lovely Easter. I love getting together with the family.


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Ladies for all the advice and info. My hubby wants us to be in church on Easter so I'm sure that's where me and LO will be. I just will have to have "A Do Not Touch" sign on him!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol .... Just practice your " you can look just don't touch " mammy face:))) btw would love to see some more pics of the beautiful boy :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hope everyone has a great day :) go have some fun !


----------



## SLCMommy

I got a very faint positive pregnancy test today! I caved and tested early :) Still going to re-test in a few days to see if it's any darker because it is really reeeeaaaaallllly light.


----------



## Baby_Girl_256

SLCMommy said:


> I got a very faint positive pregnancy test today! I caved and tested early :) Still going to re-test in a few days to see if it's any darker because it is really reeeeaaaaallllly light.

I have my fingers crossed for a darker test tomorrow!! Goodluck :)


----------



## Starry Night

SLC - that's so exciting! Good luck! Hope you see a nice, fat and dark line in a few days!


----------



## nevergivingup

FX for you SLC!!! 
Left wondering I will love to post a pic.


----------



## MamaTex

SLCMommy: Oh my gosh!! I'm telling ya, this is a lucky thread and also a very positive one!! Get it? Positive. Ba dum tish!!! FX that line gets nice and dark for ya!!!

Baby_Girl_256: Good luck to you

To all the ladies: Happy Easter!!!

AFM: Yesterday was my birthday. My body's birthday present to me around 4 in the morning was acid reflux. Yay lol. I sat up for a bit and eventually I felt good enough to lie back down. The rest of the day was nice enough. Had a birthday breakfast with my husband, went to Half Priced Book store (a discount book store chain, if it wasn't obvious from the name), and had a pizza/cake party at my parents' house with my family. 

I have never been one to have big birthday blow outs. I usually just have a good time with family at the house or go out to eat with them. My sister bought me a lot of nice things for my little baby girl, which was really nice. 

At the very end of the night I was sitting back in my computer chair and felt a few weird things. I had what felt like a tummy rumbling, but I wasn't hungry. I just dismissed this as weird tummy stuff. This was followed by a very very slight feeling that something had poked me from the inside. I dismissed it but there were these random sensations that followed the poking feeling. I hope this is baby and not just my stomach doing weird things!!


----------



## mackjess

tex, that sounds like baby to me!


----------



## runnergrl

Baby was trying to wish you a Happy Birthday! :cake:


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy Easter everyone , hope you all are having a great day . I'm just waiting for my egg to be delivered .... Not an egg of the chocolate kind ! Lol....


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I'd say that was baby! It's about the time in your pregnancy to start feeling the baby.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok sitting here with eBay open , contemplating if I should buy cheap pregnancy tests to test early this cycle , or not test till AF due . Last Tww drove myself mad so thinking it might be easier if tested the whole way along from dpo10 and at least I'd know . But not sure and don't want to drive myself mad with tests here and not having made the decision ...... 

All of your advise and thoughts would be welcome as want to decided before going into Tww :)) 

Thanks


----------



## Starry Night

Normally I hate testing early but if the tww drives you even crazier it might be worth getting some tests. Just have to keep in mind the earlier tests won't be accurate. I think it would be more of a "something to do". But if occupying yourself with "is that a line or is it an evap" keeps you from going mad with symptom-spotting then that could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks starry was thinking along those lines :) ill decided tommrow :)


----------



## mackjess

I like to test earlier so I know. it sucks to get bfns, but I can't stand waiting. I know many people prefer for af to show up rather than a negative test, but for me personally knowing af is prob on its way after negative tests makes it less devastating when it shows.

above all else, hoping you get a bfp.


----------



## MamaTex

Left wondering, you can order the tests and use them when you want to. It doesn't have to be early. It can be closer to AF if you can wait but do whatever gives you the most peace of mind!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Tested this afternoon! It was a darker BFP! Please keep us in your thoughts!


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance:CONGRATS!:happydance:

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats SLC!

Today is my 29th birthday! Got a new pair of organic wood earrings, a new pair of Nike gym shoes, and a gift certificate for a hair cut and color! 

CD9 (I think!) and AF free for 4 days now! I'm hoping to see some EWCM soon and get back to trying. You know, the sadness of the miscarriage seems to come in waves, and I've been feeling it lately. My good friend who just had a baby is coming into town on Friday, and I worry I won't be able to handle it, because the sadness will just be overwhelming, or that I won't be able to get past the fact that she has what I was supposed to have, and I'm having a lot of trouble getting pregnant again. I guess I'll see what happens....


----------



## runnergrl

Happy Birthday :cake:


----------



## Starry Night

Happy Birthday, ES! Glad you got some nice presents and that your AF has gone away. I really hope this is your cycle!


----------



## bamagurl

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mackjess

ES - Cheers for AF staying away! So hoping your body is adjusting back to normal, I'm sure your weight loss recently has been a big help and that cortisone shot should be starting to wear off. Hope you have a good day with your friend. I know I used to feel that way too, but once you see a lovely little baby it's hard to have bitterness. Just steal some snuggles to tide you over til your rainbow arrives.


----------



## MamaTex

Happy Birthday ES!


----------



## Left wonderin

Just got there before 12 :) happy birthday ES hope you were spoiled rotten !!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Happy B'day Es

CCongrats SLC H&H 9 mths! 

Hey everyone hope you're all well, relaxed after easter having eaten lots of chocolate! I haven't i dont get eggs anymore, it's all about the kids, Booo where's my choc!

AFM according to FF AF was due yesterday or today, im not going to test though until the weekend it'll be CD40 on Fri and 40 days is my longest cycle so im going to wait as long as posible before i even start to think anything, i had som crampyness the other day and thought af was on it's way but nothing but i know that doesn't mean anything my body is mean, it's unlikely i've caught this cycle and i have come down with a cold so that might make af late maybe.


----------



## SLCMommy

My OB will be a maternal fetal medicine/ high risk doctor. My first appointment is April 11th which includes a dating scan! woo hoo


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi pink I agree no eggs for me here either , had to go buy my own !! Didn't realise you we're in your Tww , with a bit of luck it will be your month x 

First month using ff and I'm really liking it . Got +Opk test yesterday evening and again this morning so hubby will be busy again tonight ;) just waiting for my first ever crosshairs now :) and its into the Tww . I am not obsessing or SS this time as last month I was ridiculous !!


----------



## runnergrl

good luck and :dust: pink and left wonderin!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Runner :) I'm delighted as it looks like my cycle is back to normal 28-29 day cycle like before m/c . Only took 4 months ! Now come on temps rise rise , and then DPO time :)


----------



## runnergrl

Never have I EVER had a 28/29 day cycle. TTC was so hard for me because each cycle was what seemed like an eternity! My cycles ranged from 35-45 days and I ovulated as early as cd15 or as late as cd21! Its a miracle we have gotten pregnant 3 times! ;)


----------



## ESwemba84

My cycles and periods got shorter after my MC, but my OB told me that was "normal"..... I truly feel that unless you have a visible growth or are hemorraging, everything is "normal". Although having bled almost every day for a month and a half, I finally got a doctor to say, "We'll, that's not normal!" Haha.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I totally agree Es! my cycles have been ridiclous since the MC the longest being 40 days which is just unheard of for me, but everything is 'normal' to be fair at the moment im not overly worried (apart for the general constant concern as i suffer with anxiety) but i keep being told to just chill out and not worry so that's what im trying to do, now however im starting to think Hmm maybe i could have caught this month i mean it only takes once right why not think a bit positively, probably because i know i'll be disapointed and then i'll get sad and depressed, Oh i hate all this TTC, why cant it just be easy like all the after school specials suggest, according to those if you have unprotected sex then you are guarenteed to get pregnant the first time regardless of what you do, and if you dont want it it is guarenteed to stick big time. *sigh*
My sister on sunday at a family thing was harping on about clomid, she had it when she was ttc, i told her that it gets on my nerves that everytime i see her she's going on about me TTC it just stresses me out, i know she's trying too help but it makes me freak out, i feel the anxiety in my chest now just thinking about it and she goes on and on!


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies! Sorry I was absent during the holiday..I feel like I have missed so much!!! Update on me, I'm on CD11 and still have AF... I am assuming that means I will be ovulating later?? if at all?? 

Baby Dust to Left Wonderin and Pinkcasi

Happy Birthday Es!! Sorry I missed it! 

SLC CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

Runner Hope you and your munchkin are doing well :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Don't get excited it's an ov test, but tell me is it positive? Or is it not quite as I'm supposed to be in my tww I took it just for fun I shouldn't be getting a positive on cd37 I'm so confused?!?!?!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mackjess

It doesn't look quite positive to me Pink. Close, but the LH levels can vary. Not sure what it should be late in the cycle.

On the other hand, OPK tests can be positive if you have HCG in your system...so...FX for that!


----------



## diamondlove33

Hi ladies! New to this thread but wanted to say Hi and I'm joining in for april bfps! Congrats to everyone w/ theirs and babydust to everyone who will get theirs in may!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) I'm guessing " normal" is so many things with our bodies :) young my AF last cycle lasted till cd 13 and not sure when I o/v last month to be honest but AF came again on cd 29 , having been cd 23 the month before . Pink no sign of AF is good :) remember it only takes one sperm ;) 

Es its great that your doc eventually made the call to say " that's not normal " ! 
All good here and the sun is shining :)


----------



## runnergrl

mackjess said:


> It doesn't look quite positive to me Pink. Close, but the LH levels can vary. Not sure what it should be late in the cycle.
> 
> On the other hand, OPK tests can be positive if you have HCG in your system...so...FX for that!

What she said ^^ But how many DPO are you?


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Is this where the fun is?

I think I might stop bleeding from my third miscarriage tomorrow or the next day. I am grateful not to be passing clots anymore, and that the bleeding has slowed way down. After my seco d tri loss I bled for over a month and a half. I wonder if I will ovulate before Af comes? Temping makes me completely crazy, so I am reluctant to do it again...on the other hand it is kind of nice to see a biphasic temp trend and know that I likely ovulated. I am not sure what to do. What do you do?


----------



## Pinkcasi

runnergrl said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't look quite positive to me Pink. Close, but the LH levels can vary. Not sure what it should be late in the cycle.
> 
> On the other hand, OPK tests can be positive if you have HCG in your system...so...FX for that!
> 
> What she said ^^ But how many DPO are you?Click to expand...

Well according to ff I'm 16 dpo but that's based on a + opk I don't temp so can't confirm ov, but at the same time I did that ov test I did this hpt now it looked neg at the time and I know you shouldn't read it past 10 mins but there's a line right, I'm going to test again in the morning and I know I'm probably setting myself up for a fall but I can't help it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mackjess

Pink, Hun, brace yourself cause I think you are setting yourself up for a BFP. Just take a deep breath and try to find something crazy to do like clean the vents to distract yourself until tomorrow. My cheapos took longer than the 5 mins to get lines at first, and it really took like a week for them to turn fast or get dark. I had to run out and buy FRERs because they strips were about to drive me bonkers.

Awesomesauce - Love the name. So heartbreaking to hear about multiple losses. It's horrible enough we have to go thru this once, or at all. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Mack omg seriously?! I mean that's what I'm hoping for but I daren't believe it I haven't even told my oh as to say it out loud might curse it I I get a neg tomorrow it'll break my heart, I was convinced that I couldn't be this month as we only dtd once during what I think was my fertile week but technically it's possible, keep your fingers crossed for me please.

Awesome sorry for your losses and sorry it seems that I just ignored your post I was totally I'm my own bubble lol, welcome we're a good bunch of lasses x


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Mack omg seriously?! I mean that's what I'm hoping for but I daren't believe it I haven't even told my oh as to say it out loud might curse it I I get a neg tomorrow it'll break my heart, I was convinced that I couldn't be this month as we only dtd once during what I think was my fertile week but technically it's possible, keep your fingers crossed for me please.
> 
> Awesome sorry for your losses and sorry it seems that I just ignored your post I was totally I'm my own bubble lol, welcome we're a good bunch of lasses x


Looked like a BFP to me!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!! Remember to BREATHE! :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Fingers and Toes crossed for you!


----------



## SLCMommy

:hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Nurse_Starr

Hey can I join testing April 17th


----------



## Pinkcasi

SLCMommy said:


> :hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9:

Hooray congrats to you!!

Welcome to all the newbies lovely to have new blood here in our lovely lil thread.
I'm currently in bed but totally unable to sleep, I just want it to be morning so I can test I'm actually shaking I'm so anxious about it, and breathe!! 
I'm thinking omg it'll kill me if it's negative but omg what if it's positive I'll freak out!


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9:
> 
> Hooray congrats to you!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies lovely to have new blood here in our lovely lil thread.
> I'm currently in bed but totally unable to sleep, I just want it to be morning so I can test I'm actually shaking I'm so anxious about it, and breathe!!
> I'm thinking omg it'll kill me if it's negative but omg what if it's positive I'll freak out!Click to expand...

Fingers and toes crossed for that :bfp: -- I think the best thing to do is expect it to be neg, that way you were already expecting it if it is (although you'll be crushed anyways) and if it's positive you will be totally shocked!! It's what I did! And it worked! I actually dropped the test .. lol I was expecting a BFN so much that I just took it on a break at my office!


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9:
> 
> Hooray congrats to you!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies lovely to have new blood here in our lovely lil thread.
> I'm currently in bed but totally unable to sleep, I just want it to be morning so I can test I'm actually shaking I'm so anxious about it, and breathe!!
> I'm thinking omg it'll kill me if it's negative but omg what if it's positive I'll freak out!Click to expand...


...don't wanna get your hopes up but that did look pretty positive!!!!


----------



## diamondlove33

Nurse_Starr said:


> Hey can I join testing April 17th

Welcome ! How many DPO are you??


----------



## Nurse_Starr

I haven't o'd yet I'm on CD 14 with a pos opk finally! So I will be in the tww one day this week!


----------



## runnergrl

Pink- youre pregnant:)


----------



## mackjess

runnergrl said:


> Pink- youre pregnant:)

What she said!!


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness Pink, I've got got everything crossed for you! I thought I missed getting the timing right last month (and DH went away) and couldn't believe I got a BFP. I still can't believe it actually----I keep the positive tests in a drawer!

Welcome new ladies. Hoping this is your month!


----------



## mackjess

Mowat, how are you feeling dear?


----------



## mowat

THink I'm finally starting to believe I'm pregnant! No MS, but I'm having trouble sleeping (legs boiling hot, top half freezing!), and my boobs are super sore some days. Just hoping I get a call for an early ultrasound soon. I'll be 6 weeks on Thursday, so I'm hoping for early next week. I'm trying not to get excited until I see a baby and a heartbeat!

I was hoping for 3 kids, but with the miscarriage, and my age, I'm thinking this will be my last (I have a 3 year old son), so I'm trying to be excited and take it all in as this will be my last pregnancy. It's just hard---I don't want to get too excited just in case it doesn't work out.

How are you?


----------



## MamaTex

Pink: I do hope you get that BFP! FX!! 

diamondlove33: Hello!!

Nurse_Starr: Hey woman!! Welcome aboard!!

Awesomesauce: This is the fun spot. I am glad the bleeding is slowing down. I did not temp after I stopped bleeding from my miscarriage last year because I had read how off things can be the first cycle or so. I am nowhere near the expert on that though. I am sure the other ladies have more insight. 

mowat: Those symptoms are definitely pregnant woman symptoms. Hehe. I am hoping for three kids as well, but we will see how much energy I will have left for more after I hopefully have this one!! I might just decide to keep it at one and just get another dog. 

AFM:Same ole, same ole with me. I go in for an appointment tomorrow and then I think next week I will have a visit with the high risk OB for a follow up ultrasound. I am trying to keep myself busy with adding stuff to my baby registries. I don't know why I bother to be honest since my in laws do not shop online and my parents don't tend to do this either. I am doing them as more of a guide than anything!!

Oh and I am finally starting to poke out a little. I was beginning to wonder when this would happen. I don't have a big bump or anything, but it's there. I seriously need to get to a store and shop for dresses. It is getting warmer by the day and I do *NOT* want to be pregnant in jeans in this Texas summer heat. They are forecasting a more extensive drought, if the extreme heat weren't bad enough so I need to be as comfortable as possible!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Did someone get my BFP pictures mixed up with Pinks? That was my picture. 

Anyone testing real soon?


----------



## mackjess

Pink posted a test on p# 890 as well, so it looks like we got the BFPs rolling in! :happydance:

Hi Mama! I don't envy you being pregnant in the Texas heat. I lived in Dallas a for a few years. Yowsa!

Mowat, I'm good. Trying to do better to not gain so much weight and walk more. Feeling good except for being tired, and I had a sinus infection last week but those are pretty standard for me this time of year.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - Pregnant in a Texas summer?? And I thought the prospect of being pregnant in a Canadian summer was going to be bad! LOL My son was born in July so I got a small sample of being huge in summer. And Canadian summers are hotter than you southerners might expect but still...it's not Texas in a drought. I hope you find a way to stay cool! And I hope you guys get rain. We've had drought for the past 2 years and loads of wildfires (our whole town was evacuated at one point). 

mowat - I'm the same as you with the boiling hot legs. It's so hard to sleep! I'll kick off the blankets but then I'll wake up freezing so I'll snuggle deep under the blankets and then I'm sweating again! But I enjoy the drama because it means I'm pregnant. :)

Welcome, Nurse-Starr and Awesome Sauce. I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: 

Awesome - I hope your body heals more quickly this time and that your sticky bean is close on the horizon.

Nurse - good luck catching that egg!

Pink - I think I'm hyper-ventilating! I am so excited as that really looks like your bfp! :thumbup: I don't think an evap would show up that dark even after the 10 minute mark. Fingers very tightly crossed!


----------



## mowat

Where do you live Starry? I didn't realize you were in Canada too. Guess I couldn't hear your accent on the computer (tee hee).


----------



## Starry Night

I'm in Manitoba....rural Manitoba. Though I'm originally from Ontario and the city. (not Toronto though). My son's pregnancy was mostly in Ontario though I had him here. The prenatal care out here is very different and I don't like it. You only see your gp and he won't see you until 12 weeks. No matter what. Not sure what a girl with my history is supposed to do. My gp had said after my last m/c that he wanted a specialist to see me during my next pregnancy but I'll be 10 weeks before I can even ask for a referral. Crossing my fingers for the best!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

This morning I was SOOOOO ANGRY, about everything. I was angr until the moment that my friend Lisa posted a 3d picture of her baby girl. She is 31 weeks pregnant after three second trimester losses. Her and her husband had given up all hope and opted to call it all quits. He went in for the big V and they were done. A week later she got a bfp. So far baby looks amazing and her arms will be full of a miraculous rainbow in a few weeks. It gave me renewed hope to acknowledge her miracle. I hope I get one as well soon.


----------



## Pinkcasi

mackjess said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Pink- youre pregnant:)
> 
> What she said!!Click to expand...

You're right!!!! Thanks for all the hopes prayers and dust, I can't quite believe it I really thought we'd missed it this month I'm soooo excited and bloody petrified!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## garfie

Just popped on ladies to say a MASSIVE congrats to PINK :happydance::happydance: a H&H 9 months:flower:

BIG :hugs:

Still stalking ladies :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

And....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pinkcasi

Why won't it let me out all these pics on one MSG, sorry I'm hogging!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nevergivingup

OH EM GEE!!! CONGRATS PINK!! You sooo deserve your rainbow baby!! You hung in there Gurlie now relax and Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! Sticky dust to you!!!

Hi to all the new ladies, it's soooo Awesome to have you all here in this thread!!! 

Hi to all the ladies here, I hope everyone have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Starry Night

:wohoo: 


Pink!!!! So, so, so super pleased for you!! Congratulations and hope you have the happiest and healthiest 9 months!

:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Awesome - I am glad you were able to find some inspiration in your friend. I hope she has safe delivery. And I do think anger is a very natural part of the healing process. I had loads too. What's important is to not let it make you a bitter, resentful person. But you're still looking for that light in life. I really hope you're blessed with a beautiful rainbow soon.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

October 21 I delivered my dead baby Sam at almost 17 weeks. I miss him with my whole soul. Today was his due date. I don't even know how to get through this day.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Im so sorry Awe, it's horrible when those milestones come around, i dont know what i can say really, i think you have to allow yourself to feel sad on those days, the due date, the aniversary of the loss, mothers day etc, we've lost someone we love and we get sad sometimes but hopefully tomorrow wont be as bad as today and the day after will be better still, and then you'll get to a good place again.

I really hope you get your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats, Pink......hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Congrats to everyone else.

I think ovulation might actually happen for me this cycle....getting lots of EWCM, and its CD 11 ( I think). Lets hope i get some lovin in, and i have the hormones to make this happen.
Getting nervous because my friend who just had a baby is coming into town with her family on Friday. I don't know if I'm going to be able to handle being around everyone talking about the baby and how wonderful parenthood is. I fear I'll start crying in front of everyone, and it'll just be awkward. But, I'm going to give it a try. I'm happy for them, but very sad about my situation. 
I'm supposed to go to work today, but I think I need a mental health day at home.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Es, im sure you'll get your rainbow too, dont worry about being sad it's totally understandable and you friend will understand that.

Good luck and :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats pink & slc on your bfp! So super excited for you both & all the other wonderful ladies who have recently gotten their :bfp:! :wohoo:

To all you ladies trying for your rainbow bfp this month :dust: to you all!!! 

To all you pregger ladies, hope you all are hanging in there!!! :thumbup:

AFM~ just hanging out around the house. I have a baby shower this Saturday so I am looking forward to getting out of the house. I have been having some contractions that are killer when they hit. They don't last very long though. I go back to the doctor on the 15th and he will check me so I am so hoping that I have started doing something lol! Just wanted to check in with all of you! Hope you have a wonderful day! 

Ladies who had your baby boys! I know yall are super busy but would love to see pics of your angels :)


----------



## MamaTex

YAY Pink!! I knew this was it!! I hope all the other ladies join in. It is possible. The wait just sucks. I haven't been too emotional in this pregnancy about stuff (except for milestones regarding the baby of course!), but Pink I got teared up at your news.

Awesomesauce, I really wish I had words of advice. All I can say is you are a strong woman and being strong doesn't mean not feeling sad or angry. I was very angry, but I did my best to turn that anger into more positive emotions. I used it to drive myself to complete a few projects. You do what you need to do today, even if that means eating some ice cream,hiding away for a bit, or doing whatever it is that will help you get through today!! I am really sorry for everything you've gone through. It really does put things into perspective for me. I don't take a day of this pregnancy for granted. I hope you get your rainbow soon!!

ESwemba, I am totally in favor of you taking a day off!! You deserve a day off. Your body signs sound very promising so April may very well be your month!! It is good to hear you are getting the EWCM after the rollercoaster ride you have been on!


----------



## mackjess

Awesome - that is lovely news about your friend, and I'm glad it's helped you. I hope soon this journey gives you your rainbow baby.

ES- SO pleased to hear your body may be getting back to it's old self. You have been taking care of yourself and doing all the right things, and it sounds like it is paying off. Good job!

Bama - Eeek, I'm totally scared what I'm going to be like with the time finally gets closer! I hope you have a lovely baby shower.

Hi everyone!! Happy hump day!! Praying for the new sticky beans that we have, and that everyone elses cycles go smoothly.


----------



## runnergrl

Hog away Pink! Thats so exciting! I knew that line was too dark to be anything BUT a BFP! Im so happy so many of us are pregnant and everyone else will be soon!! :wohoo:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks everyone ive been on cloud 9 all day i have no idea what im doing haha.

I called the midwife today to get an early appointment and was told that i cant have an early scan, they don't do them anymore unless there's bleeding, i explained that last time i didn't get bleeding until i was past 12 weeks but that the baby didn't grow past 5+3, she said she was sorry but there's nothing she can do.
how ridiculous is that?!?!?! im tempted to just wait till im 6 or 7 weeks then just call and say im spotting just so i can have a scam but i remember what that was like and i don't think i could bring myself to do it.

Really i just want to forget all about it, just carry on doing what im doing (minus the wine) and not think about any of it until i get a call about a scan in about 7 or 8 weeks but i really dont think the anxiety will let me do that.


----------



## mackjess

Ugh, how nerve wracking Pink! I had some harmless IB spotting at 5-6 weeks. I wasn't too worried since it was brown, and just called the OB rather than going in. I guess if you got implantation bleeding you could pretend to panic? ;) but yea, I'd have a hard time even saying I was spotting if it wasn't true. It was such an immediate heartbreak the first time when I saw it, so I'm with ya on that. But, an early scan doesn't matter to your baby, so he/she should be snuggling in and growing regardless, and you have a great and happy scan at 12 wks.

SLC - Have you called to get an appt yet?


----------



## Starry Night

I wouldn't lie. When I was miscarrying my Sweet Pea you could totally tell that the doctor thought I was lying. It was an awful, awful feeling.


----------



## Starry Night

AwesomeSauce said:


> October 21 I delivered my dead baby Sam at almost 17 weeks. I miss him with my whole soul. Today was his due date. I don't even know how to get through this day.


:hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah but what if i think im merrily cooking my bun when actually it's already gone, that's what happened before i didn't know until 6 weeks after she died, i don't know that i can spend the next 7-8 weeks not knowing, i know it wont make a difference if im going to lose it that i'll lose it but i would rather know about it.

I can get a private scan at 7 weeks for £99 i really think that's money well spent but we'll see what the OH says.


----------



## runnergrl

Pink-that is ridiculous that you suffered a loss and they still wont grant you an ultrasound until way later. I'm sorry :hugs: but hey, YOURE PREGNANT!! :wohoo:


----------



## mackjess

Yeah, I know I'd be completely doing the private scan! It's such a scary time leading up to that 12 weeks.


----------



## mowat

SO happy for you Pink! Go for the private scan! That money is totally worth it for your mental health.

I'm going crazy waiting for my next scan. I was hoping for a phone call and an appointment early next week. Please call!


----------



## Starry Night

I wish there was a clinic nearby that did early scans. I think the earliest the private scans do are 16 weeks for gender purposes.


----------



## ESwemba84

Pinkcasi said:


> Yeah but what if i think im merrily cooking my bun when actually it's already gone, that's what happened before i didn't know until 6 weeks after she died, i don't know that i can spend the next 7-8 weeks not knowing, i know it wont make a difference if im going to lose it that i'll lose it but i would rather know about it.
> 
> I can get a private scan at 7 weeks for £99 i really think that's money well spent but we'll see what the OH says.

I'd do it. I know you are worried, so the scan will just put your mind at ease. And mental health is just as important as physical for the baby. In the meantime, what runner said! You're pregnant! Try not to worry! (Easier said than done, I know, as I'm the queen of googling til my eyes fall out when I'm concerned about something....especially pregnancy!)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks ladies, I had words with my oh cos he says 'just wait and have a scan for free' when I explain why I want an early one he's so laid back about it I told him it sounds like he doesn't even care but I know it's just cos he's not a worrier like I am, I know that an early scan won't make a difference if I'm going to lose it but I would rather know now that be oblivious to the fact that things have gone wrong. I think I'll book it tomorrow.

I hope everyone else is ok I'm sorry I know I've been totally self obsessed, welcome, congrats, and all that jazz xx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh god!!! I've been thinking about it and I just dont think i can justify paying for a scan, i know my OH doesn't want to but he says to do it if i want but we need to take the car into the garage as the brakes are making hell of a noise that's going to cost a small fortune, i know that an early scan isn't going to change anything so i need to be sensible and spend the money on something that will make a difference. :cry: that makes me so sad, i just have to hope that this is a sticky one, i feel more hopeful about it, my lines were much darker, last time at 5 weeks my test was really feint but this time theyre really dark so i hope thats a good sign.
I just want to totally forget that im pregnant until i get a call for a scan, but i know i wont relax properly until this baby is in my arms healthy and happy.

Hope your all well, new mama's and new mamas to be and hopeful new mamas, it's nearly the weekend!


----------



## Young414

Pink- I understand you being worried. I am sure that when I get a BFP, I'll be just like you. You are right, the scan wouldn't change anything. It just something you have to discuss. I wish I could be more help, but goodness knows what I'll do when my time comes.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry, or anyone in fact, can you tell me how i put a ticker on and put it under 'spoiler' please, I want to put one on for my pregnancy but dont want to jump the gun so want it hidden but i dont know how.

Thanks

EDIT: I've managed to figure it out now, good job i dont actually do any work when im at work huh, i'd never have time to get everything done ha ha


----------



## diamondlove33

Hey ladies - Looking for some encouragement! I got my BFP on 4/1 ... but I have yet to 'feel pregnant' I'm in constant fear that it's not real or that i'm gonna miscarry or that i'll get my period ... Anyone else felt this way??


----------



## mackjess

Pink, It's tough but you are right. Praying there's a little extra money left after the car repairs and you can still get the scan. I'm so sorry it's so stressful, I know that I was a total wreck the entire time and got really tired of my DH telling me it was going to be OK. Poor guy was being nice and all I wanted to do was slap him!

Diamond - I was a pee on a stick madwoman until my first scan. I didn't have morning sickness or a lot of symptoms so I was in the same boat as you about not feeling prego. Try not to worry, it's very common in the threads to have little symps, I'm sure your bean is too busy snuggling in to bother you just yet. :)

FX for you as well SLC and Starry. I hate that this can be so stressful for the newly prego mommas.


Hi Everyone!! Almost Friday...I think I can make it!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Jess, im just trying to be calm about it.

Welcome Diamond, yep im totally there with you, im just trying to forget that im even pregnant until i have my first scan, i've been having terrible cramps today like AF is coming, i keep trying to remember what it was like the last time but i really cant. I think it's normal to be worried just think if it's meant to be it's meant to be.

Good luck and H&H 9 months x


----------



## diamondlove33

Jess/Pinkasi-


Thanks guys! :thumbup: It really makes me feel so much better to know i'm not the only one. I have a bloodtest today so that should confirm it. FX! Just want that first scan to come NOW! But not till april 29 :(


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl: I hope your baby shower goes off!! Sucks about the contractions. At least they don't last too long!! 

nevergivingup: I was going to ask you if you had any tips for breastfeeding as a FTM? Are you finding it less challenging as you go along?

ESwemba: I keep looking at your weight loss ticker and thinking "Wow, I hope I can be as enthusiastic to lose weight after the baby as the animated girl on your ticker!!" She looks so driven. Lol. 

Pinkcasi: Oh drat!! Cars are such pains in the butt. IF we were in the same area of the world, I would guilt my husband into helping you out with your car. He is a mechanic. 

Young414: Good day to you Young. How are you?

diamondlove33: Don't you wish there was something that could make all that worry evaporate? I was like you early on. I still wonder sometimes if this is too good to be true but then I pull out my doppler for reassurance. All you can do is hold on for the ride! What a ride it is. There are ladies in this thread who are here to get you through it all!!

mackjess: Go Go Mama! Yes you can make it. I am looking forward to it warming up a big. We got a bit of rain here over the last two days and it has dropped the temperatures some. I fear going outside because of the chill possibly causing my nipples and chest to flare up!! 

AFM: I went to the regular OB yesterday and everything checked out good. The baby's heart beat was around 146. It has pretty much stayed the same. I asked my regular OB about the glucose test and when I might take it. With the first pregnancy I took it early on in the First Trimester. My OB said that since nothing abnormal came up when they first tested my sugars early on, he would do it around 24 weeks. I have been trying to watch my sugar intake so I do not bring up gestational diabetes. I know that alone might not prevent it, but I want to do what I can to reduce my risk factors. I really can't wait to start feel movement so I can put my doppler away. I wonder sometimes if the use of the doppler startles the baby some. She kicks at it like she is angry at the wand lol.


----------



## Young414

MamaTex- Good day! Thanks for asking. I am doing okay. I am on day 13 of AF and there are NO signs of her letting up anytime soon..if anything at all, she is getting worse. It is now coupled with severe lower back pain. I am afraid that I won't be able to BD in my fertile window and be completely out of the running for a BFP this month. fx'd that she lets up SOON! 

Diamond- I remember feeling like I was making the whole pregnancy up in my head. That it was my body playing tricks on me. I never fully accepted it until much later on. YAY! for you and relax and enjoy the beginnings of this pregnancy. You and the LO will be great!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

thanks mama, if you were in my part of the world i would take you up on that, it's a shame that my OH is a chef and not a mechanic, i mean food is great and all but anyone can throw together a meal, a mechanic is much more useful ha ha.

I wanted to ask about the Doppler, it's really a good idea yeah? worth the money? im thinking about it to help the anxiety but then i think once i get to the point where i can use it i'll (hopefully) have relaxed a bit.


----------



## Young414

Pink- I would definitely get a doppler. I have heard mixed reviews on it, but with women like us who have already experienced a loss and are now on pins and needles the entire time, it may help relieve some anxiety. That'll benefit both you and baby!! I say go for it.


----------



## mackjess

I agree with Young. My Doppler is worth it's weight in gold! I didn't get it until I was around 14 weeks though, I might have even been further than that. I didn't want to use it too early and not find anything then stress myself out over nothing. I feel the baby move most of the time now, but have used it occasionally when he has quiet days or when I'm worried my BP is high I want to make sure his HB is ok. And you can resell them after the babies for a decent price.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah i hear you have to be at least 12 weeks, i might think about getting one then, if i get one earlier I'll only use it then worry that i cant hear anything. If i make it to my first scan then i'll do it, thanks girls!


----------



## Left wonderin

Eh what's all this ? I go away for two days and someone gets knocked up !! What do you think this is a ttc forum or something ??? PINK OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE IT !! IM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU , and you were so close to,giving up !!!!!! I am completly over the moon for you .... 

That's you and Starry sorted one for the rest of us ;)) I'm waiting for my crosshairs on ff so I know where I'm at but got + Opk right on time so think cycle back to 29 days . Me and oh have been verrrry busy b'ding lol..... Here's hoping this month is my month :)


----------



## mackjess

Left, SLC got a positive too! We need to volunteer to go away for 2 days when it's your testing time so you get a BFP. ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Omg how did I miss that !!!! Maybe I should go away for four days the next time and come back to 4 BFP :) congratulations SLC :))) I should be testing on the 18th :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha Left i know its a shock for sure, these things always come in threes don't they, but you'll not be too far behind im sure.

Fingers crossed it all goes well for us all!!!


----------



## diamondlove33

Young414 said:


> MamaTex- Good day! Thanks for asking. I am doing okay. I am on day 13 of AF and there are NO signs of her letting up anytime soon..if anything at all, she is getting worse. It is now coupled with severe lower back pain. I am afraid that I won't be able to BD in my fertile window and be completely out of the running for a BFP this month. fx'd that she lets up SOON!
> 
> Diamond- I remember feeling like I was making the whole pregnancy up in my head. That it was my body playing tricks on me. I never fully accepted it until much later on. YAY! for you and relax and enjoy the beginnings of this pregnancy. You and the LO will be great!!

Thats exactly how I feel - I am honestly half expecting my dr to come back and say you're not pregnant!! lol i'm so so so nervous!! but there's no way in hell i could get 7 positives and not be pregnant right!?


----------



## Young414

Diamond- SEVEN POSITIVES?!?!?! No way! You are FOR SURE preggers!! YAY!! Sooooo exciting!! Relax and be happy! 

Left- Umm...I am gonna make sure you leave when it's time for me to test. lol jk jk fx'd for you on the 18th!! I'll be leaving for Ireland in one week!! I'll be off the forum and expect to see some more BFPs by the time I get back on. 

I am so happy to see all of the BFPs...really gives the rest of us hope!


----------



## mackjess

Heheh Diamond, I remember doing that. :haha: I have all the tests at home in zipped up in a cosmetic bag, because even after the doc confirmed I was still POAS to make sure they were still dark. Lordy, I should just throw that bag away and never look at how many are in there. I am sure it's a small fortune worth!!

FX for the soon to be testers and soon to be OVers. This thread is lighting UP with BFPs.


----------



## diamondlove33

mackjess said:


> Heheh Diamond, I remember doing that. :haha: I have all the tests at home in zipped up in a cosmetic bag, because even after the doc confirmed I was still POAS to make sure they were still dark. Lordy, I should just throw that bag away and never look at how many are in there. I am sure it's a small fortune worth!!
> 
> FX for the soon to be testers and soon to be OVers. This thread is lighting UP with BFPs.

i'm just so scared!!! lol i'm hoping its just all in my head ya know. .. i think once AF's due date (9th) comes and goes i will feel MUCH better.. till then every little cramp i get i assume is AF - i'm not crazy right? Everyone has cramping??? :dohh:


----------



## Left wonderin

Young you can be my " gone away girl" so I get my BFP lol..but seriously it really does give hope seeing the BFP roll in! And they. Just keep coming !! It makes you really believe that it will happen one day just need to be patient and not give up hope ever :))


----------



## diamondlove33

Left wonderin said:


> Young you can be my " gone away girl" so I get my BFP lol..but seriously it really does give hope seeing the BFP roll in! And they. Just keep coming !! It makes you really believe that it will happen one day just need to be patient and not give up hope ever :))


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Great attitude!! It WILL happen!!


----------



## Young414

question ladies: Maybe I should know this...but alas..I do not...

Im on CD13..still AF and very heavy..This is my "fertile window"...will ovulation come later when AF stops? Will I not ovulate at all?


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> thanks mama, if you were in my part of the world i would take you up on that, it's a shame that my OH is a chef and not a mechanic, i mean food is great and all but anyone can throw together a meal, a mechanic is much more useful ha ha.
> 
> I wanted to ask about the Doppler, it's really a good idea yeah? worth the money? im thinking about it to help the anxiety but then i think once i get to the point where i can use it i'll (hopefully) have relaxed a bit.

The doppler was frustrating for me at first because it was hard for me personally to detect a heart beat, but once I got into Second Trimester it was easier. Of course, I am just one case as I have read many more people are able to pick up the heart beats at 10 weeks and what not. Just depends on the person, I got a Sonoline B 3 mhz. Now that I can use the doppler successfully, it has helped me with a lot of my anxiety. I paid less than $60 for mine, so I think it is worth the investment.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I think all these BFP's are wonderful and im soooo happy to be one of them, and you will all get there too, i was starting to lose hope even though it's not been that long really it can be really disheartening but at the end of the day if your having unprotected sex then you have to get pregnant eventually don't ya.

Diamond cramping is normal in early pregnancy but it's still scary i have it real bad just now and am freaking out a bit but last time i was pregnant i called the midwife and she said unless there's blood it's all fine. 

Young if your having a long AF then in theory ov should just be later, how long has it been post MC? as it can take a while for your body to regulate again, i wouldn't worry too much but use OPK's to give you an idea when your surging.

Left thank you for going away, if that's what gave me my BFP hahahaha

Mama, i really think im going to invest in one i can get one from Amazon for only £20 ish so it's definitely worth that for a little piece of mind but i darent get one yet and go tempting fate.


----------



## Young414

Pink- My D&C was January 17, 2013. I was think about getting a OPK, but I'm going out of the country, and I wouldn't know when to start using them...right away? wouldn't it have to know what your hormones are regularly to know when they surge? err.. It's all so confusing...i'm tempted to just BD with the DH everyday after AF ends and then just test later..I mean we will be on a vacation after all :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh yeah sorry it says on your signature, ok so quite recent so it can take a while don't be surprised if your cycles are all over the shop. You use opk's from about cd10 until you get a positive, to be honest I only used them for 3 months the first month I used them from the day after af stopped and got a positive on cd20 it helps to know when your due to ov and although they don't confirm ovulation happened it gives you a better window.
It's up to you but I used them in order to give me the feeling that I had some control over it all rather than it being just fate.
But just enjoy your holiday [wink] and you might not need them.


----------



## diamondlove33

Young414 said:


> Pink- My D&C was January 17, 2013. I was think about getting a OPK, but I'm going out of the country, and I wouldn't know when to start using them...right away? wouldn't it have to know what your hormones are regularly to know when they surge? err.. It's all so confusing...i'm tempted to just BD with the DH everyday after AF ends and then just test later..I mean we will be on a vacation after all :)


opk's are really confusing at first but just do it anyway ! you'll get the hang of it and at least you do have some control or at least the knowing that your surge happened makes sure that you're bding.. ! Or if you don't wanna do all that then you could just bd like its going outta style ;)

I did get pg my first cycle using opk's though .. good luck!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard you can ovulate while on your period but don't know how that would apply when your cycles are still off after a m/c.

I'm not going for a doppler. We don't have the extra money right now and I think I'd be one of those who'd be unable to find the heart beat and so it would just be more anxiety. If I could guarantee I'd be able to find it then I would beg DH to pony up the money but for now I'll let it be.


----------



## lisalee1

Congrats SLC & Pink! H&H 9 mths! 
SLC- I see you've disappeared. Hope you are doing OK. 

Bama- Enjoy your baby shower. Hopefully, you don't have to do too much shopping afterwards.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies so i did one of those 'are you pregnant' quiz' today just for fun and apparently I am probably not pregnant ha ha.
I also did another test last night and it was super dark, i'll probably do one every now and again just to relieve the anxiety.

Well dont internet you are never wrong are you ha ha


----------



## ESwemba84

Lol, Mama. I'm not even that motivated, and I'm childless. She gives me hope, though! I went to the gym the other day, and I probably looked the opposite....lol. I don't even run.


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey ladies so i did one of those 'are you pregnant' quiz' today just for fun and apparently I am probably not pregnant ha ha.
> I also did another test last night and it was super dark, i'll probably do one every now and again just to relieve the anxiety.
> 
> Well dont internet you are never wrong are you ha ha


I have tested multiple times a day since I got the first bfp so i'm right in your boat.. got the blood test yesterday just waiting on that phone call. .. still half believe they're gonna call back and say "no you crazy woman, you are not pregnant" hahaha :dohh: 

Have you done a blood test yet? When's your first U/S?


----------



## Pinkcasi

No they dont do blood tests here they just take your word for it, it's crazy really, I have my Midwife booking in appointment on 23 April but that just filling in forms and what not, i'll have my scan at 12 ish weeks, they wont give me an early one despite my history, it's not booked i'l get a call nearere the time to arange that, i cant wait, I didn't get there last time and i really hope i do this time.


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> No they dont do blood tests here they just take your word for it, it's crazy really, I have my Midwife booking in appointment on 23 April but that just filling in forms and what not, i'll have my scan at 12 ish weeks, they wont give me an early one despite my history, it's not booked i'l get a call nearere the time to arange that, i cant wait, I didn't get there last time and i really hope i do this time.

Well I definately have my FX for you! They actually would take your word for it here and then they book your appt fir when your 7wks, but I insisted that I need the test for peace of mind ~ so luckily they agreed. I always forget that people on this site are from all over the world! 
I can't believe you have to wait till you're 12 wks! Ah I think i'd go crazy.. Just 7 wks is killing me!


----------



## Starry Night

I won't get a scan until 20 weeks unless I can convince my gp to refer me to a specialist. I've found out they don't do 12 week scans in my province...at all. But they start using dopplers at 12 weeks which in my old province they didn't do that until 16 weeks.


----------



## Pinkcasi

diamondlove33 said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> No they dont do blood tests here they just take your word for it, it's crazy really, I have my Midwife booking in appointment on 23 April but that just filling in forms and what not, i'll have my scan at 12 ish weeks, they wont give me an early one despite my history, it's not booked i'l get a call nearere the time to arange that, i cant wait, I didn't get there last time and i really hope i do this time.
> 
> Well I definately have my FX for you! They actually would take your word for it here and then they book your appt fir when your 7wks, but I insisted that I need the test for peace of mind ~ so luckily they agreed. I always forget that people on this site are from all over the world!
> I can't believe you have to wait till you're 12 wks! Ah I think i'd go crazy.. Just 7 wks is killing me!Click to expand...

Well it is driving me insane to be honest but im trying really hard to just chill about it, i cant change anything, what will be will be, just hope that this bean is sticky, what's really annoying me though is not being able to tell anyone, we told people last time and it was horrible when i lost it so this time i've said definately not telling anyone, but i find it really hard to keep secrets and i cant lie to save my life, I told my friends that i cant drink tonight because im on antibiotics, i really hope she doesn't quiz me on it or i will just fold. At least i have you guys to talk to:thumbup:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> I won't get a scan until 20 weeks unless I can convince my gp to refer me to a specialist. I've found out they don't do 12 week scans in my province...at all. But they start using dopplers at 12 weeks which in my old province they didn't do that until 16 weeks.

Wow Starry that's insane that's half way!! jeez and i thought waiting till 12 was hard enough blimey i hope you can get refered.


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> No they dont do blood tests here they just take your word for it, it's crazy really, I have my Midwife booking in appointment on 23 April but that just filling in forms and what not, i'll have my scan at 12 ish weeks, they wont give me an early one despite my history, it's not booked i'l get a call nearere the time to arange that, i cant wait, I didn't get there last time and i really hope i do this time.
> 
> Well I definately have my FX for you! They actually would take your word for it here and then they book your appt fir when your 7wks, but I insisted that I need the test for peace of mind ~ so luckily they agreed. I always forget that people on this site are from all over the world!
> I can't believe you have to wait till you're 12 wks! Ah I think i'd go crazy.. Just 7 wks is killing me!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is driving me insane to be honest but im trying really hard to just chill about it, i cant change anything, what will be will be, just hope that this bean is sticky, what's really annoying me though is not being able to tell anyone, we told people last time and it was horrible when i lost it so this time i've said definately not telling anyone, but i find it really hard to keep secrets and i cant lie to save my life, I told my friends that i cant drink tonight because im on antibiotics, i really hope she doesn't quiz me on it or i will just fold. At least i have you guys to talk to:thumbup:Click to expand...


I know how you feel! We agreed not to tell anyone either, and I have the biggest mouth anyways so it's near impossible for me to keep the secret - especially since i've always been a smoker and now won't be near anyone with a cigarette... i just keep saying i have a headache.. but i'm a really bad liar! :dohh: You guys have all probably saved me from telling ALOT of people!!!!


----------



## mojojojo563

well no BFP this month :( well it was only my first round of clomid so we will try again this month last month I got my AF on 3/3 this month 4/4 got a POS opk ON 3/19 & 3/20 we DTD a lot not sure how we missed it? Kind of down a little today. But I just ordered more OKP test and maybe my BFP will come soon. This AF seems more like a real one the past ones were all light and lasted only around three days or so. But just knowing that I am O ing again makes me feel better. Congrats on all the BFP I hope to soon join everyone.=]


----------



## Pinkcasi

Diamond I know what you mean about smoking that's how I got caught out the first time so this time I quit before hand haven't smoked since nov I'm so chuffed and now no one will guess it's just the drinking for me, not a lot but I do like a glass of wine of a Friday but I won't not even the one, my oh says you can have a little one and I'm like no way I lost the baby last time after doing what I thought was everything right I am not going to do anything to jepordise this baby.

Mowat so sorry af came but at least you know your oving I'm sure your bfp isn't far away x


----------



## mojojojo563

How did we miss that egg uggh


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Diamond I know what you mean about smoking that's how I got caught out the first time so this time I quit before hand haven't smoked since nov I'm so chuffed and now no one will guess it's just the drinking for me, not a lot but I do like a glass of wine of a Friday but I won't not even the one, my oh says you can have a little one and I'm like no way I lost the baby last time after doing what I thought was everything right I am not going to do anything to jepordise this baby.
> 
> Mowat so sorry af came but at least you know your oving I'm sure your bfp isn't far away x


Thats what people keep telling me too! ' Oh i was fine having a cigarette here and there, or no problem to have a glass of wine, or a couple sodas won't hurt ... ' I'm just like do you know how much work went into getting it this far!?!? I'm not jeapordizing anything either!!:thumbup:


Mowat- O'ing is half the battle you got this next month!! Just chart chart chart and RELAX!! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

What's this about me O'ing? Think you got me confused with Mojo maybe? No worries---I know I O'ed too!

Finally got the phone call for my u/s. Appointment is Monday morning at 9:30. I'll be 6 weeks and 4 days so I'm just hoping there is lots to see. So nervous.


----------



## diamondlove33

mowat said:


> What's this about me O'ing? Think you got me confused with Mojo maybe? No worries---I know I O'ed too!
> 
> Finally got the phone call for my u/s. Appointment is Monday morning at 9:30. I'll be 6 weeks and 4 days so I'm just hoping there is lots to see. So nervous.


Oh my gosh!! I just laughed out loud!!! :dohh: Let me know how the u/s goes!!! I can't wait to hear, i'll be 7wks exactly when I go for mine.


----------



## mackjess

Diamond and Pink, you have PREGO brain to blame it on! :haha: Isn't that lovely?

Mowat, Excited to hear about the lovely results from your scan.

Mojo, hang in there. You did O and are doing great. Hope this month is your month.


----------



## Starry Night

Mojo - sorry AF came. At least you know the Clomid is working. Hope you have success with it this month!

Mowatt - good luck with your scan! Hope they find a strong heart beat!

I'm a big blabber-mouth too. So is DH. And my mom. We always tell immediate family right away. My mom asked who she could tell and I said only my siblings. Well, over the weekend she mentioned how she brought it up at the big family reunion. DH hadn't even told his siblings yet!! LOL That's my mom....Anyways...we plan on going "public" this weekend. The main reason is we believe in prayer and since our pregnancies seem to have problems early on we would like some prayers going up before any start. I don't think DH understands the whole secret thing anyways. He's always been pushing to tell right away.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone well got my crosshairs this am now officially 3dpo :) looks like I o/v on Tuesday :) just hoping this month is our month :) all prayers welcomed :) 

Mowat best of luck for the scan , great you get one so early :) mojo at least now she is here , she is already on her way to going :) 

Starry , pink and diamond those tickers are moving along nicely :))


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> Mojo - sorry AF came. At least you know the Clomid is working. Hope you have success with it this month!
> 
> Mowatt - good luck with your scan! Hope they find a strong heart beat!
> 
> I'm a big blabber-mouth too. So is DH. And my mom. We always tell immediate family right away. My mom asked who she could tell and I said only my siblings. Well, over the weekend she mentioned how she brought it up at the big family reunion. DH hadn't even told his siblings yet!! LOL That's my mom....Anyways...we plan on going "public" this weekend. The main reason is we believe in prayer and since our pregnancies seem to have problems early on we would like some prayers going up before any start. I don't think DH understands the whole secret thing anyways. He's always been pushing to tell right away.


How are you feeling ??? Symptoms if any? I'm a total nutcase thinking it's all in my head, taking millions of tests everyday...


----------



## Starry Night

Feeling pretty normal overall. I'm in what I call my "5th week lull". I've had it with all of my pregnancies. Get loads and loads of signs leading up to my bfp and then I just feel normal. I'm mainly just really, REALLY tired. My bbs are starting to get more veiny and sore. My major signs usually hit around 6 weeks. And I fully expect to be in maternity clothes before the trimester is up. Even my MMC I grew out of my clothes by 8 weeks.


----------



## MamaTex

mojojojo563: Sorry you didn't catch that egg. Good luck for the next round. It sounds like your body is gearing up to cooperate better!! 

Pinkcasi: What does chuffed mean? Sorry. I have been learning so many different words since I have been on this site!

mowat: Oh wow. An appointment right around the corner!! Too awesome. Hope you get to see something! They should hopefully see a heart beat at that point. 

Starry Night: At least you know ahead of time when you might transition to maternity. For months I have been able to say I can fit into pre pregnancy pants. I will have to get a belly band now because for the first time this morning I tried to button my pants on some pre-pregnancy pants. I could do it but I felt all kinds of uncomfortable so I left it unbuttoned!! I was a little disappointed to be honest. I have wanted to start feeling and looking more pregnant. I got my wish this morning. I am rounding out now!

AFM: Pretty so-so day for me.I took a nap for the second day in a row. The exhaustion is ramping up. I am not used to sleeping during the day, but I am told that I should get as much sleep as possible because once the child(ren) come, sleeping like you do childless is near impossible. Last night I laid down around 10pm while I had some beans on the stove. Big mistake. I fell asleep and an hour later woke up to a pot full of burned beans lol. I had to start over but the frito pie I ended up making turned out good. I was boiling the beans to go into the chili.


----------



## Deedons

Hi ladies, hope it's ok I join you on here? Having a mini freak out right now!!! This is my chart, https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p567/Donsdeecakes/B2D0BAA6-B0B5-4AD3-AD36-7F210A3D11D5-5971-00000AFDF75EF0A3.jpg

My temps have never been this high before ever! Nit even with my last pregnancy which I lost at 8weeks..I have a sore throat, but it pretty mild, and my boobies are slightly tender..Crickey wish I had X-ray eyes so I could see what was going on in there! Hehe

Any opinions muchly welcomed! Xxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry mowat my bad ha ha totally meant mojo

Mama chuffed means pleased or happy ha ha sorry I don't know if it's a English thing or a local Bristol thing we have lots of bizarre slang here.

Deedons welcome I don't know anything about charting as I never did it but fx'd for you! 

Anyone else I've missed sorry can I blame baby brain yet ha ha 

So I went out for my friends birthday last night I had already told her I'm on antibiotics so wouldn't be drinking, great lie right I was proper chuffed with that one, but I had a rash on my chest and my friend said oh you're prob allergic to the antibiotics, she got her phone out to google it and said what knew are they, I freaked and was all urm ahh I don't know they're at home but it's not that, she just looked at me and said your not on antibiotics are you your pregnant, I couldn't lie and I'm so relieved that someone knows! But now I'm with my sister now and she always goes on about babies and conceiving but I've managed to not say anything so far just another 6 and a bit weeks!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I just met up with some friends for lunch and ended up telling them as well jeez I'm so pants at this secret thing it's just that one of my friends is pregnant and the other one had her 18 month old there so it was all baby talk and I just couldn't keep it in anymore, I figure what harm can it do at the end of the day if something goes wrong again then I'd tell them anyway so they may as well know now. 
I just really want to not tell anyone else just a few really close friends last time everyone knew people at work and random strangers so I'm just being a bit more sensible now, I am gutted though as I did say no one would know and I buckled darn it!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol pink you are hilarious !! Think id be the same though , so hard to keep it to yourself . After my mc I made the opposite decision to you that if I got preg again I would not wait to tell people . Last time I waited even to tell my folks and ended up just having to tell them the bad news which I think made it harder for them to get their head around . This time if a get pg will wait until my early scan which I will be offered at 7 weeks then the works will know !! After all its when I had the mc that I needed people and don't think I could have gotten through it without their support . 

We're your friends surprised ??


----------



## Pinkcasi

Well that's the thing I figured if it goes wrong again then I'd tell them anyway so they may as well know, they weren't surprised no as they knew we were trying so it was only a matter of time I think they're really pleased as I know my friend felt uncomfortable whenever I saw her as she's pregnant and she felt like she couldn't talk about it.

I don't mind my loved ones knowing its just when the world knows then you have to tell everyone that it didnt work out and people at work that you don't really know or like just look at you with pity in there eyes I can't go through that again, but I do need my friends, good or bad I need them to know.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ah yes I agree , I don't mean the world ! Work can wait lol..... Friends and family wil be told . If I ever have something to tell them lol..... 

Having some weird pulling / crampy feelings on my left side ......... Crap I'm not ment to be s s !!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I just really wanna tell my mum as I want her to know just in case something does go wrong but I really like the idea of giving her a scan pic for her bday in July, cheesy I know.
You will deffo have something to tell real soon I just know it!


----------



## Sweetz33

*sneaks in the side door but the smell of spit up blows my cover* lol HI LADIES!!!!


----------



## mowat

Hi Sweetz! YOu coping?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya sweetz how are you doing and how is that handsome boy of yours?


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Sweetz! Is your boy a puker? My guy was. Don't get too attached to your shirts and blouses. LOL

AFM - had a bit of pink spotting today. It was only when I wiped. Even then a regular wipe only showed a pale brown so I dabbed a bit 'up there' and I saw some pink. Tried my best to stay calm. DH had me lie down and made me promise not to do any more physical labour (I had been vacuuming). I do confess that at the time I knew I was pushing myself and all my stomach and pelvic muscles were just aching yet I kept at it. I wanted to prove I could do normal things while pregnant...and we had just a bought new vacuum cleaner and I was excited to have one that worked...lol! So I'm mad at myself for giving myself this scare. It's been about 5 hours and I haven't had a single spot anymore. My 'dabs' are coming back clear again. Now I know I have to take it easy and just try not to worry about people judging me. One of my older friends told me she had to rest on the couch for all of her pregnancies. At least I know someone who understands you need to do what you can to protect your baby.


----------



## rayraykay

Hellloooo!

My name is Rachel. I want to join this thread... because it appears I have gotten a very faint :BFP: today! I had a miscarriage in November and have been TTC since January. I tested today around 4 pm (I was going to wait it out a few more days but I cracked.) At first it appeared I had a negative test, and I threw it away after not waiting long enough. I had a weird feeling to go back and pull it out of the trash... ha ha and it had a very faint but pink line! Looks like I will get the best Christmas present I've ever received this year. :cloud9:
I look forward to getting to know all of your stories and supporting each other through pregnancy and TTC!

I am going to test again tomorrow morning with FMU to see what happens...
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SloppyJoe

rayraykay said:


> Hellloooo!
> 
> My name is Rachel. I want to join this thread... because it appears I have gotten a very faint :BFP: today! I had a miscarriage in November and have been TTC since January. I tested today around 4 pm (I was going to wait it out a few more days but I cracked.) At first it appeared I had a negative test, and I threw it away after not waiting long enough. I had a weird feeling to go back and pull it out of the trash... ha ha and it had a very faint but pink line! Looks like I will get the best Christmas present I've ever received this year. :cloud9:
> I look forward to getting to know all of your stories and supporting each other through pregnancy and TTC!
> 
> I am going to test again tomorrow morning with FMU to see what happens...


Congrats!!!:flower:
I hope we all get our BFP this month!~


----------



## SloppyJoe

Hello ladies, mind if I join you this month?? :) 
**anti-witch spray everywhere**


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, SloppyJoe! So, are you in the TWW now? Hope this is your month!


----------



## rayraykay

I hope everyone gets their BFP this month too!


----------



## SloppyJoe

Yep! 

The wait is terrible, but one day I will be happy to say I'm Pregnant again :D~
Last time I got P, I didn't even do anything besides DB around the clock for a month, and BAM I was! So I'm hoping it doesn't take long this time!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Sweetz!!! Baby throw up...how cute. I find myself not caring if my boy poop or pee on me anymore. It's so innocent and I guess since I know it all comes from my breast.

Hi & Welcome Sloppy joe! I love that name!! Hope u get your BFP soon. Don't give up ma'am!!

Rayraykay- Sorry to hear ab your m/c. If anything we know how you feel so you're def welcome here. That hpt looks great, I always end up pulling mines out the trash can, I think that's the trick bc It would always have a line. So FX that this is your rainbow baby!!

Pinkcasi: It's ok to scream you're pregnant to the world, bc you are!! Don't fret to much on what if's Enjoy your now, don't look forward to something going wrong, although I know that's hard but enjoy your pregnancy.

Hi to all the ladies here!! This thread is so great!! Y'all ladies make it awesome!! I love sneaking on and reading in free moments. Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Welcome ray and sloppy joe we are a good bunch here and we all understand loss so you'll get plenty of support.

Thanks never glad your still totally besotted with motherhood and coping well you deserve it. 

Starry be careful!!! Seriously I know we're supposed to be able to do all the normal stuff but I just want to wrap myself in cotton wool until at least 35 weeks ha ha, in fact my oh thinks I don't want him anymore because I don't want to Dtd since I fell pregnant I'm just so scared and paranoid of doing anything that might damage this baby I want to do everything differently this time, but he'll think I'm insane if I tell him that.


----------



## Left wonderin

He might pink be we all totally understand !! Bubble wrap is on order for when I get my BFP !!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking :winkwink:

Welcome to the new ladies - what a lovely group of women you have joined:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Garfie :) stalking is appreciated lol.... How is the break going ? Bet its hard to step back from something you have obsessed over !


----------



## MamaTex

rayraykay: Congrats! Look forward to getting to know you too!!

SloppyJoe: Welcome. Come on in. The water's fine. If you drink it, you will get a BFP! This is a positive, lucky thread! Doesn't look like you have too much longer to go to test!! Good luck!! 

nevergivingup: I see on your ticker that Tyler is a little over 1 month old. How time flies!!

Sweetz33: Hey Sweetz! I am going to have to remember to buy a few more used shirts from resale shops for baby to spit up on. 

Starry Night: I am sure what you saw was just your body's way of saying Relax!! I definitely strained myself in the beginning of this pregnancy and my body let me know right away I needed to sit down!

Pinkcasi: I like your birthday present idea. With that said, no reason not to tell family members and a close friend or two!! I wanted to hold in my good news but caved at 6 weeks!!

mowat: How are you feeling?

garfie: How have you been?


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Do u mind if I join? We're on our last cycle of clomid before seeing the fert specialist again. We had a mmc last nov and its really inspiring to see so many bfps here. Good luck to everyone.x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi neesaw, it's so nice to so so many newbies to our lil old thread, this means a new generation of bfps!!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm definitely taking it easy. DH won't let me do anything anymore. LOL He's so sweet. He'd be even sweeter if he'd do the tasks he's not letting me. I keep complaining because the basement carpet is overdue for a vacuum and he always says "No!". Ah well. I honestly will be happy if I can still walk around, go shopping and make my own meals. With my son I could not even sit at the computer for 5 minutes without getting into severe pain and bleeding. So I'm taking nothing for granted. I know it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> I'm definitely taking it easy. DH won't let me do anything anymore. LOL He's so sweet. He'd be even sweeter if he'd do the tasks he's not letting me. I keep complaining because the basement carpet is overdue for a vacuum and he always says "No!". Ah well. I honestly will be happy if I can still walk around, go shopping and make my own meals. With my son I could not even sit at the computer for 5 minutes without getting into severe pain and bleeding. So I'm taking nothing for granted. I know it's all worth it in the end.

Good I'm glad he's taking care of you and don't worry about the chores they can wait, just look after you and that bean, listen to aunty pink ha ha


----------



## Starry Night

LOL! We will get there! And I will take it easy so I don't lose my walking privileges. My spotting never returned after that one time so I think it really was from over-doing it. Maybe if I kept myself in better shape I wouldn't be so weak during pregnancy. Or maybe it's genetic. My grandmother had to be on bed rest with at least 3 of her pregnancies. She told me she would get up in the morning, leave out food and toys for her other kids and then spend the rest of the day in bed.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha that sounds lovely I wish I could get away with spending all my time in bed. Though that said I've done nothing today except lie on the sofa, I've been really anxious today, I don't feel at all sick and I don't even feel tired not like I did the last time, my boobs are super sore but other than that I don't feel pregnant and it scares me.


----------



## Starry Night

Even with my son my signs never hit full force until after 6 weeks. It's still early.


----------



## mowat

HI guys,

So tired today, but no chance to rest. I had a stupid scare today----I wiped after peeing and saw red, but it was a little piece of thread from something! The scare probably took a year of my life.

Scan tomorrow morning. I almost feel like crying, but I know I need to suck it up.


----------



## Starry Night

Fingers-crossed, mowat! I've had the red-thread scare already too. Awful.


----------



## mowat

So stupid isn't it!


----------



## mackjess

I was wearing panties with red and pink flowers, which aren't that visible thru the inside or the part with the lining. Well, after my bfp things seem more damp down there, and made the flowers more visible since the white undies got a bit damp and were see thru. I thought I was spotting and it really took me a minute to figure It out! I felt like such a dork, but I've left that pair in the drawer since even though they are super cute.

gl mowat, I'll be excited to hear great updates from you tomorrow.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh mowat bless you bet that was awful. I've not had any scare as yet but I am expecting it last time I felt nauseous right from the start through to the mc but this time I felt nauseous up until the other day and its just stopped completely I don't know what that means, I'm trying to just chill out there's nothing I can do about any of it just have to wait for my scan.


----------



## MamaTex

nessaw: It is awesome to have new folks here. Good luck to you!!!Your avatar looks like it has a face. I think it is excited that you are TTC and can't wait for a BFP. :haha:

Starry Night: It is good that your husband is picking up some more slack! Mine works a lot and so is too tired to help me do house work, but will carry in heavy things from the car so there's that I guess hehe

mowat: Oh mowat! My heart would have leaped out of my chest and I would have been pretty terrified as well! Glad it was just a thread!! Good luck with your scan this morning. 

Pinkcasi: I haven't had any major symptoms of pregnancy -- well, the really unpleasant ones that is. I had morning sickness my first pregnancy a little before 6 weeks and so when it never showed up with this pregnancy, I started getting really worried. The only symptoms of pregnancy I had was increased appetite and becoming more tired. That was it. The tingling of my nipples and breast flare ups was sporadic. I thought that perhaps this pregnancy wasn't progressing but here I am about to be 22 weeks this Wednesday. The "every pregnancy is different" line doesn't give you much comfort at first, but it is true!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Mama that's what my OH keeps saying i keep comparing it to last time and he says i shouldn't but it's really hard not to, to be fair the women in my family traditionally dont get any symptoms in fact my sister doesn't believe in MS at all as she didn't suffer at all in fact she didn't know she was pregnant until she was past 13 weeks. So i was hoping i wouoldn't get any hideous symptoms but now im here i wish i did ha ha 
to be fair this morning i took another test and the test line was darker than the control line it was like super dark, i figure this has to be a good sign.


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Ha ha that sounds lovely I wish I could get away with spending all my time in bed. Though that said I've done nothing today except lie on the sofa, I've been really anxious today, I don't feel at all sick and I don't even feel tired not like I did the last time, my boobs are super sore but other than that I don't feel pregnant and it scares me.

I know EXACTLY how you feel !! I'm only tired mid morning sitting at my desk.. and only ONE boob hurts.. it's making me nervous that only this one will grow! lol 

Have you gotten your levels checked? Just thought i'd ask.. I had mine done last thursday.. and my dr. said my HCG levels were very low - that it's probably just because i'm so early.. but wants me to go get blood drawn again today to make sure they're going up! SO NERVOUS!


----------



## SLCMommy

Those with a BFP, do you have your first OB appointment set up yet? Mine is on Thursday.


----------



## diamondlove33

SLCMommy said:


> Those with a BFP, do you have your first OB appointment set up yet? Mine is on Thursday.

yep! April 29th:)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Diamond- no I don't know what my levels are I don't think they do that here, all we get is a 'booking in' appt with the midwife which involves filling in loads of forms and she takes some blood to check certain stuff I'm not sure what as the last time I miscarried before I got any results then you get at scan at 10-13 weeks other than that were left to our own devices.

Slc yeah mines on April 23rd, ill be 8 weeks then all being well.


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Diamond- no I don't know what my levels are I don't think they do that here, all we get is a 'booking in' appt with the midwife which involves filling in loads of forms and she takes some blood to check certain stuff I'm not sure what as the last time I miscarried before I got any results then you get at scan at 10-13 weeks other than that were left to our own devices.
> 
> Slc yeah mines on April 23rd, ill be 8 weeks then all being well.

Wow.. it really throws me off how different things are in different parts of the world! Well i'm sure this is a sticky bean for you :thumbup: !!!!!
How are you feeling about it? Doin ok?


----------



## Pinkcasi

I know it's insane right but our national health service is free so it's basic you get better treatment if you pay privately though.
I'm feeling alright at the moment, in the beginning I went through mass anxiety but now I'm pretty calm, I do worry that I'll lose this baby too but I'm trying to not think about it what will happen will happen I guess.
What about you how you coping?


----------



## Angel wings13

diamondlove33 said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Diamond- no I don't know what my levels are I don't think they do that here, all we get is a 'booking in' appt with the midwife which involves filling in loads of forms and she takes some blood to check certain stuff I'm not sure what as the last time I miscarried before I got any results then you get at scan at 10-13 weeks other than that were left to our own devices.
> 
> Slc yeah mines on April 23rd, ill be 8 weeks then all being well.
> 
> Wow.. it really throws me off how different things are in different parts of the world! Well i'm sure this is a sticky bean for you :thumbup: !!!!!
> How are you feeling about it? Doin ok?Click to expand...

Hi, new to this thread, just noticed that we have the same due date!

Anyone frustrated with their chart, don't lose hope! I had the wackiest cycle and ended in a bfp. 

:dust: ---> the sticky kind!


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> I know it's insane right but our national health service is free so it's basic you get better treatment if you pay privately though.
> I'm feeling alright at the moment, in the beginning I went through mass anxiety but now I'm pretty calm, I do worry that I'll lose this baby too but I'm trying to not think about it what will happen will happen I guess.
> What about you how you coping?

I was freaking out in the beginning, too! Trying to be more relaxed but I am so ridiculously emotional right now - literally everything DH does irritates me or hurts my feelings.. my 3 yr old stepdaughter made me cry 3 times last wkd, and i can't pull out of it!! Driving me crazy and makes DH not even wanna be around me and now i'm feeling completely alone especially since we haven't really told anyone yet :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone so delighted you are all doing so well :) PInk I'm very impressed with your positive attitude :) I'm just 6dpo so,just playing the waiting game now trying hard not to SS . It's harder to do than you would think , by ignoring what your body is doing makes you think about symptoms !!! And then try forget you had the thought in the first place lol...... 

Testing day for me is 8 days away ....


----------



## Starry Night

Had some more spotting today. :( It was the same as the other day and has stopped again. We had gone to the city to submit our passport applications and then poked about some shopping malls as it's a long drive so we made the trip "worth it". I did feel a little tired and strained but not much. I guess my body can't even handle walking around a store.


----------



## mackjess

I had spotting a few times at 5 6 weeks. I think I was still a bit of a mess cycle wise, even ov really late, when I got my bfp so maybe my body was still sorting itself out. have not had any since, minus a few times I had light specks of pink after bd'ing but I knew that was harmless, so I am hoping its the same for you. try to take it easy a few more days, maybe you are still recovering from the housework.


----------



## mowat

Well, the news is not good. I cried a bit during the scan, but now I think I'm in denial. There was a small gestational sac, but nothing else. I should be 6weeks 4 days and the sac was measuring about 5 weeks. Not good. Managed to get in to the doctor afterwards and I'm going for bloodwork to check levels. I don't think we're going to make it.


----------



## SLCMommy

mowat said:


> Well, the news is not good. I cried a bit during the scan, but now I think I'm in denial. There was a small gestational sac, but nothing else. I should be 6weeks 4 days and the sac was measuring about 5 weeks. Not good. Managed to get in to the doctor afterwards and I'm going for bloodwork to check levels. I don't think we're going to make it.

I'm so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

mowat I'm in denial too. did the doc say you might be earlier than you think? praying for more answers with your bloodwork. :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm so sorry Mowat.....I'm praying you ovulated late and the dates are just wrong. Anyway, hoping your numbers come back ok...:hugs:

CD 21 for me!:happydance: I feel minor cramps here and there. Just waiting on AF to measure my cycle length again, and I'll be going to the fertility specialist, but a different one. After breaking down crying when visiting my friend and her new baby, I know I want this more than anything. Tomorrow marks 11 months since my D&C.....just seems like yesterday. 

Hope everyone has a good Tuesday!


----------



## garfie

Still stalking ladies

Mowat - hun its possible you have the dates wrong? - it's not over yet so try and keep positive - easier said than done I know BIG :hugs: when do you get your bloods back?:flower:

Esw - It's now 14 cycles since my DNC - and for the next three at least I won't be able to even try:cry:

Left - I am 8DPO so will be testing soon this will be the last one for a while - good luck when you test :happydance:

Welcome new ladies - I'm sure over the coming weeks we will get to know you all.:hugs:

AFM - I feel a bit strange posting on this thread as I'm not PG, TTC (after this month) or anything really I'm sort of in limbo so I guess I will continue to stalk and pop in from time to time to say hi.

Hope all the prego mamas are doing well and the new mamas are getting some sleep! :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Mowat, im so sorry I really hope the dates are wrong.

Left, fx'd for you for 8 days time.

Garfie, youre always welcome here dearie, hopefully this'll be your month and you wont have to take that break.

Good day to everyone else, im feeling not too bad today, a bit queasy but nothing major, i am going for reflexology later this afternoon, I booked it as they say it's good for stress and it's supposd to help you conceive i dont need that anymore but i figured anything that qould help to make things calmer and easier cant be bad, im quite excited about it.


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: Mowat


----------



## SLCMommy

Anyone else pregnant starting to get morning sickness? Blah :(


----------



## bamagurl

Mowat~ maybe the dates are wrong! I know a lot of ladies who have thought they were a week ahead of what the first scan showed, but baby always makes up for it later on by being right on track! :hugs: your way! 

Garfie~ I hope everything is going well for you! As long as you are stalking still I guess that is good enough ;) 

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I'm so sorry, Mowat. I've been there a few times. It's so hard. I hope you just got an early bfp. That happened with my son. I hadn't had a period in 3 months and I only tested on a hpt once a week so when I got my bfp I assumed I was at least 4 weeks. At my first scan I thought I was 6 1/2 weeks and it measured only 5 weeks to the day. But obviously, my dates were just wrong. And in a few weeks he had caught up a bit.

But I know it can go the other way too. It's so hard. You want to prepare yourself but you don't want to give up hope either. FX'ed this is your little miracle.

ES - looks like things are starting to improve for you. I really hope your body is now ready for your rainbow. Good luck with your FS appointment.

AFM - still spotting slightly. Called the dr's office and got them to give me an earlier appointment so go on Monday. If I'm still spotting by then I'll ask to get my betas tested or maybe even a scan.


----------



## MamaTex

diamondlove33: Hopefully things sort themselves out. I have not been one to get overly emotional and weepy, pregnant or no, but hopefully DH understands your body is going through a lot!

Left wonderin: Good luck with the testing. Not too far away at all!!

Starry Night: I hope that all you are going through is just a result of a little strain. 

mowat: I agree with previous statements that perhaps you are off or perhaps this baby is just going to be a little slow to develop. As long as your levels are not dropping, I would not give up hope just yet. Whatever happens, we are here for you. 

ESwemba: Glad to see you in a good mood. I am of the belief that you are on your way. 

garfie: FX for this upcoming test!! If this month isn't it, then you do your best to luxuriate for 3 months. 

AFM: I went to a deli chain (Jason's Deli) and saw my favorite cashier/server today. He is so cute! I feel bad just looking at him because he looks like he is 10 years younger than me. :blush: He's always so polite. I feel like ringing up his mother and telling her congrats on having such a polite young man! Gosh I feel so old saying that. If I wasn't married...:haha:

In baby related news, I think I finally started feeling baby kicks the other day. It started as a thump in my abdomen and transitioned to what felt like thumps against my cervix. It was less subtle than the movements I thought I felt before. I first chalked it up to just a weird act of stomach digestion, but I can't really attribute thumps on my cervix to digestion. I don't think they are contractions because I figure they would be stronger and my stomach would tighten? I don't know. I like to think I am starting to feel kicks because late last night for a good hour straight all I felt were little thumps to the cervix. It only causes me to sit up when it happens now, but it will probably get less pleasant the bigger baby gets. There! I just felt it again!! If this is really her, I kind of wish she would kick somewhere else other than my cervix but I'll deal.


----------



## MamaTex

Welcome to all the new ladies. Best of luck and health. For those TTC for awhile, you're definitely not forgotten. I am as interested in your progression as anyone else's!! For the new mommas with BFPS, hang in there!!


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, Mama! That's so lovely that you're starting to feel the baby. Just wait till she starts head-butting your cervix. Oh, that was one of the worst, weirdest feelings ever! ha ha

My spotting has stopped again. Taking it really easy today but it makes me feel like a lazy schmuck. I also took another hpt with second or third morning urine and the line blazed into a glory of colour within a nano-second. Still, when I see my doctor on Monday I think I'll ask to get the viability checked out.

Right now I'm so bloated I can't even do up my pants. Geez, I'm only 5 weeks! I keep taunted DH with the possibility of twins. LOL


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat your mind must be a hell to you right now but like the others said don't loose hope just yet as this little one could still be your stickey beanie :) I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers xx 

Starry hoping the spotting stops really soon for you it must be so scary . Hopefully your appointment on Monday will put your mind at ease and confirm it is just harmless spotting that happens to hundreds and thousands of women . You are also in my thoughts and prayers :) 

Mamatex how exciting feeling the baby kick letting you know they are here and ready for action :) enjoy each kick as it is a miracle in itself x 

Hello all those new to the thread , I'll look forward to getting to know you all :) 

AFM I'm 7dpo , had major temp dip this am just barely above the controlline , also some light backache and cramping/ pulling on my left hand side . But I swear I'm not SS lol.........


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry just saw your last post , delighted the spotting has stopped :) you be as lazy a smuck as you can be ...... Everything else can wait :)


----------



## Starry Night

Got another spot. Yes, just one. Maybe two. I stood for about 1/2 hour straight making supper (it was good too). Ugh. Hate that my pregnancy is going to be like this. But after my son's pregnancy I guess I shouldn't be surprised. Getting loads of stretching cramps and fluttery feelings so still feeling cautiously optimistic.


----------



## nessaw

Mowat I hope that the dates are just out for you.

Starry hope the spotting ends soon and ur doctors appt helps.

Afm this month I am not doing my cbfm and trying not to think about what day it is. I feel the ov pressure build up because of the clomid so hopefully won't miss it.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Mama how wonderfulthat you feel her im so jealous, i can not wait!

Starry seriously take it easy, do what you gotta do girlie.

Everyone hope your all well,Mowat still think of you.

Imfeeling concerned today, i had reflexology last night and it was wonderful, islept like a baby i was so relaxed but today i feel really odd, like im getting a weird crampy feeling but it's not a gddo feeling, and i feel really nauseous, i know it allsounds normal but i just have a really bad feeling about it i dont know why it just doens't feel right and i dont know what to do, if i call the midwife she'sll just say it's all fine and not to worry unless there's bleeding which thankfully there's not as yet.


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night: Did you spot a lot during your son's pregnancy? I hate spotting but it seems some women experience this on top of bleeding, but things turn out alright. Bodies are such strange things. 

nessaw : Hopefully you do not miss it. Are you doing anything else besides the Clomid?

Mowat: I hope you get some answers soon. 

Pinkcasi: The crampy feeling may just very well be the body adjusting and muscles getting ready to stretch. 

AFM: I got up at 5:30 this morning after waking up every few hours. I kept going back into the same dream, so I gave up and decided to just hop on the computer. I have an appointment with the high risk OB today for a follow up scan from the anatomy scan I had 4 weeks ago. I am hoping things will look ok.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I know you're prob right mama but I just get a really bad feeling it doesn't feel like it did the last time and I think because I'm on high alert I'm just panicking, I've had to leave work because I just can't think straight I keep going to the toilet convinced that I'm bleeding, at this rate I going to panic my way to a mc.


----------



## garfie

Pink - Try and relax hun - is there anyway you can get bloods done - would that even put your mind at rest?:hugs:

Mama - Hope you get some good news later today - I hope the dream you keep going back to is a nice one not one of these weird pregnancy ones that people talk about:winkwink:

Nessaw - Good luck this cycle hun :flower:

Starry - Your body is telling you to slow down hun - listen to it:haha:

Left - Hope your temp went back up - remember hun though you are looking for an overall pattern and not just one temp:winkwink:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Hi ladies!

Hugs to all.

Spotting during pregnancy sucks. Hugs.

I think I got a bfn this morning. Maybe the faintest of lines. I think on Sunday I will use a frer test to make sure. I hope i ovulate soon now!


----------



## mackjess

Congrats awesome sauce! Hope it's the start of a BFP because being prego is so much fun. :)

Forgot my breakfast. Forgot my phone. A cute fuzzy squirrel died at my hands from vehicular manslaughter. My dumb ass almost got rear ended trying not to hit the squirrel, so I pulled over for a minute cause that freaked me out. Decided to get breakfast. Then I was making up for a little time since I was running late for work and got pulled over. I yelled "I killed a squirrel" and burst into tears. The state trooper glanced at my license (I hadn't even found my ins card yet) and said to calm down so I could leave. Still late for work, but no ticket. Good gravy what a morning. :haha:


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> Aw, Mama! That's so lovely that you're starting to feel the baby. Just wait till she starts head-butting your cervix. Oh, that was one of the worst, weirdest feelings ever! ha ha
> 
> My spotting has stopped again. Taking it really easy today but it makes me feel like a lazy schmuck. I also took another hpt with second or third morning urine and the line blazed into a glory of colour within a nano-second. Still, when I see my doctor on Monday I think I'll ask to get the viability checked out.
> 
> Right now I'm so bloated I can't even do up my pants. Geez, I'm only 5 weeks! I keep taunted DH with the possibility of twins. LOL


I feel the bloating part!! And my bbs are huge!! Hows your cramping? Any?


----------



## Left wonderin

Beck's I hope you don't spot the whole way through , did you with your son ? 

Pink I'd say how your feeling is perfectly normal ( I mean the panic! ) think I would be exactly the same !!! Relaxing is easier said than done !! 

Well my temp went up again this am :) I'm thinking its 50/50 this month as looks like I timed it right to catch the egg but still only a 20% chance !


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: Hey there! My dream wasn't a bad one, but it wasn't good either. It made no sense is all! Hehehe

AwesomeSauce: It could be a BFN but maybe it is something. My hope is for something!!

mackjess: What a morning!! Thankfully the state trooper was in a good mood!! 

Left wonderin: A 20% chance is better than a 0%! Good luck!!

AFM: I went in for my scan this morning and she is estimated to weigh about a lb. Everything looked good. I got some great photos from the session. At the end, the ultrasound tech took a few 4d photos to put on my CD, which was nice of her. Here are some photos of my daughter Sky Armina:


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG those photos are incredible , especially the last one . It's so clear you can almost see what she looks like !! You must be over the moon mamatex :))) thanks for sharing them with us .


----------



## bamagurl

Aww loving the pics mama! She is already so beautiful!


----------



## MamaTex

Aww thank you gals :)


----------



## Starry Night

diamond - my cramping is rather minimal. I also have IBS so I do get cramping from that. It's hard to differentiate one from the other. I do get some growing pains and those make me nauseous.

mama - I had full-on bleeding with my son's pregnancy. It was like a heavy period, clots and everything. I did miscarry a twin but I think I lost it due to all the bleeding as I had a clot and my son even had a partial placenta abruption. Very stressful. 

And cute scans!! Your little girlie has a very pretty and refined look about her. Very precious.

pink - sorry you're feeling so anxious. That was me during my son's pregnancy. Try to find ways to distract yourself otherwise you'll drive yourself batty. Emotionally-speaking, I found my son's pregnancy to be much, much harder to bear than the aftermath of my first miscarriage. This will sound counter-intuitive, but try looking for things to be thankful for and think about those things. My SiL gave me that tip when I was pregnant with DS and just feeling so afraid all the time. It really, really worked. I didn't get that tip until I was 6 months pregnant and the weight of all that worry nearly destroyed me. You do what you need to do.

Left - I imagine your temp going up is a good sign. :) I hope it means your bfp is on its way!

AFM - no spotting today!! I have been taking it very easy. That seems to be making a difference. And I'm getting new preggo symptoms. I hope that is a good sign. I mean I didn't get m/s with my angel till about 6 weeks so it's not necessarily a good sign. But I'm hoping!


----------



## Angel wings13

MamaTex said:


> garfie: Hey there! My dream wasn't a bad one, but it wasn't good either. It made no sense is all! Hehehe
> 
> AwesomeSauce: It could be a BFN but maybe it is something. My hope is for something!!
> 
> mackjess: What a morning!! Thankfully the state trooper was in a good mood!!
> 
> Left wonderin: A 20% chance is better than a 0%! Good luck!!
> 
> AFM: I went in for my scan this morning and she is estimated to weigh about a lb. Everything looked good. I got some great photos from the session. At the end, the ultrasound tech took a few 4d photos to put on my CD, which was nice of her. Here are some photos of my daughter Sky Armina:
> 
> View attachment 596767
> 
> 
> View attachment 596769
> 
> 
> View attachment 596771
> 
> 
> View attachment 596773

Wow, great pics! Only a pound but the features are so clear! 

I had my first hcg draw today, as well as progesterone, and will repeat on Friday. I'm only 4 wks 4 days, and my scan is scheduled for 7 wks 5 days. I'm an excited nervous mess! I have a strong feeling this one us it, but not sure if it's wishful thinking :/

Due to the horrific nature of my 5 scans with my last MC, I can't help but worry.....
Fx for all and :dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Angelwings - good luck with your blood tests and for your scan!


----------



## nessaw

Mama those pictures are amazing. I'm only on the usual supplements (vits c d e b6 folic acid epo baby aspirin coq10!) and dtd every other day ish. Am a teacher so on hol this week which is good timing. Trying preseed this month.


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex : what beautiful scans! 

Garfie:my FX for u!!


----------



## diamondlove33

MamaTex said:


> AFM: I went in for my scan this morning and she is estimated to weigh about a lb. Everything looked good. I got some great photos from the session. At the end, the ultrasound tech took a few 4d photos to put on my CD, which was nice of her. Here are some photos of my daughter Sky Armina:
> 
> View attachment 596767
> 
> 
> View attachment 596769
> 
> 
> View attachment 596771
> 
> 
> View attachment 596773




Angel wings13 said:


> I had my first hcg draw today, as well as progesterone, and will repeat on Friday. I'm only 4 wks 4 days, and my scan is scheduled for 7 wks 5 days. I'm an excited nervous mess! I have a strong feeling this one us it, but not sure if it's wishful thinking :/
> 
> Due to the horrific nature of my 5 scans with my last MC, I can't help but worry.....
> Fx for all and :dust:




Pinkcasi said:


> Oh Mama how wonderfulthat you feel her im so jealous, i can not wait!
> 
> Starry seriously take it easy, do what you gotta do girlie.
> 
> Everyone hope your all well,Mowat still think of you.
> 
> Imfeeling concerned today, i had reflexology last night and it was wonderful, islept like a baby i was so relaxed but today i feel really odd, like im getting a weird crampy feeling but it's not a gddo feeling, and i feel really nauseous, i know it allsounds normal but i just have a really bad feeling about it i dont know why it just doens't feel right and i dont know what to do, if i call the midwife she'sll just say it's all fine and not to worry unless there's bleeding which thankfully there's not as yet.



Absolutely beautiful pics of baby girl! It's amazing how much you can see from those! Brought tears to my eyes! 

Pinkasi - Can you explain reflexology to me? It sounds relaxing and I could use some relaxation.. please try to keep your thoughts POSITIVE! I know this is your sticky bean! Enjoy it. :hugs:

Angelwings- Good luck on HCG scan! If your numbers come back super low don't be discouraged!! Its still VERY early! Mine were only @ 104 the first time I went and when I went for the 2nd time 3 days later they were over 900.. BREATH! So excited for you keep us updated pleasse!!

**Haven't been on a whole lot lately - SUUUPERRR busy and when i'm not busy i'm exhausted.. HCG levels are good and we get to go for our first scan on 4/17.. I cant even explain how excited I am.. FINALLY feeling like I can start to relax and be excited about this pregnancy..


----------



## SLCMommy

Well, I've got some scary news. I went into my high risk doctor today, and had an ultrasound sound, I am measuring around 4w6d-5w0d which would mean that I got my positive test TWO days after conceiving... which is really....odd and I think impossible. The dr told me either I somehow am actually pregnant and a lot earlier than I thought, or the pregnancy stopped progressing. I had my hcg levels drawn today and they were at 6025 which is pretty low. I know for a fact when my husband and I BD'ed because I had an OPK and that was March 14th. I really don't remember BDing on any other night? I go back Saturday to get the levels drawn again. If for some reason it is increasing - than I will have another ultrasound on the 22nd. If my levels are decreasing, than I get a choice to either miscarry naturally or take medication to induce the miscarriage. I'm so sad....I thought for sure this would of been our rainbow baby.:cry:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I'm so sorry, SLC.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Oh no SLC. I am so sorry. So so so sorry. Each of my losses has been difficult, but the super earlier was not as bad as the second I am truly sorry.


----------



## Left wonderin

SLC I am very sad reading your post . It must have been so hard for you hearing that news at your scan . You seem pretty certain about your dates but there is still a chance that you are less far along than you thought . Thinking of you xxx


----------



## garfie

SLC - So sorry hun to hear that news BIG :hugs:

Never - Thanks hun - you cheer us all on no matter how busy you are and I know you will be with little man :happydance:

Still stalking you ladies:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

SLC, so sorry. Wishing you the best of luck...

Haven't been on much lately....still waiting for AF! CD24, so that's good news! I started using raw maca powder yesterday. You can mix it with food or smoothies, and its supposed to help naturally balance hormones, along with other health benefits. 

I have to go back to the doctor today as I have developed oral thrush. :wacko: I must have had it for weeks, because my taste has been off for that long, but I just discovered it yesterday after feeling like I had something in the back of my throat. Yuck.

Hope everyone is doing well. Mowat, how are you?


----------



## Pinkcasi

SLC im so sorry to hear that, i really am that's all of our worst nightmares.

Mama what lovely pics you must be on :cloud9:

Diamond Reflexology is where they massage your feet, and there different parts of the feel correspond to parts of your body, it's weird she was massaging my big toe and said you have tension in your neck and shoulders, ha ha and the little puffy bit on the inside of your heel, that's your uterus she said it should be more puffy during pregnancy, she didn't mess with that too much with me being so early, but it was delightful, you should give it a try it's amazing what they can tell you about your body just from the feet.

Thanks girls im feeling a lot better today i took yesterday and put my feet up and while i havent had any bleeding or in fact any reason to think there's anything wrong i just had a bad feeling and therefore felt the need to rest, im hoping to god that everything is progressing as it should in there, i wont know until my scan at 12 weeks or before if somethng goes wrong.

Good luck to all the new testers and hope your well to everyone xx


----------



## nessaw

Slc am so very sorry.


----------



## bamagurl

Slc so very sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## diamondlove33

SLC that just brought tears to my eyes.. i'm praying so so hard for you I hope that something is just off.. Try your best to stay strong until you know for sure. :hugs:

Pinkasi - That sounds AMAZING I definately need to try that, are you feeling a little better and more relaxed now or do you still have that awful feeling?


----------



## mackjess

SLC, I am sorry to hear. I hope your blood results come back and just prove everyone wrong about the dates. FX for you, sending lots of thoughts and hugs your way!


----------



## nevergivingup

GARFIE: I will always be u ladies Cheerleader!!! I'm still rooting for everyone of u Esp. My Garfie:hugs:

SLC: Never lose hope or faith in the things you're not to sure in. Although the obvious seems impossible to dodge miracles still happen in this lifetime just don't ever give up even if this pregnancy doesn't go as planned. FX for ya!!

Hi to all the ladies


----------



## MamaTex

OH SLC, I am really sorry that you got the news you did. I have FX that the levels go up on Saturday. You just never know. I know this can go either way, but I am really wanting it to go your way. 

Starry Night: Yay for no spotting. Your SIL's advice is definitely good advice. I said I wasn't going to worry as much when I felt movement but guess what I did yesterday when I didn't feel any kicks? I worried myself sick and got out the doppler! Old habits die hard! Today she is now kicking me in the cervix like normal.I guess she just had a calm day yesterday.

nessaw: When TTC I was taking the prenatal vitamins, extra B vitamins, and extra folic acid. I didn't do the baby aspirin though or the coq10. Good luck with the addition of the Preseed. I think it was a factor for us TTC. If it wasn't, it certainly made DTD more pleasant!

diamondlove33: Yay for good levels!! I bet you are on pins and needles for the 17th!

garfie: So glad to see you pop up. You are the good kind of stalker. 

ESwemba84: So things are looking up I take it? Was the maca powder expensive? Where did you get it?

Pinkcasi: I am glad you are feeling better. The reflexology sounds very interesting. I could go for any kind of massage right now. 

mowat: Any update?

nevergivingup: How did your little man do in church? I think I recall you saying you were going to take him out. 

AFM: Nothing new to report. I am going to spend Saturday with my nephew. He made As and Bs on his report card so I will take him to the movies to see The Croods. It is something I have been wanting to see so it will be a win win weekend.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I think I was about 32 weeks pregnant with my son before I felt him regularly. I had had a lot of ultrasounds with him so I knew he was moving around and I was just not feeling him. So I never bothered with "kick counts" as they would have only made me paranoid. By the end he wouldn't stop moving! Very hard to sleep that way.

Have fun at the movies with your nephew!


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> Mama - I think I was about 32 weeks pregnant with my son before I felt him regularly. I had had a lot of ultrasounds with him so I knew he was moving around and I was just not feeling him. So I never bothered with "kick counts" as they would have only made me paranoid. By the end he wouldn't stop moving! Very hard to sleep that way.
> 
> Have fun at the movies with your nephew!

Starry! How are you feeling. I'm right behind you by a week so it's gonna be exciting to see if i'll be feeling what you're feeling!


----------



## Starry Night

Feeling a little 'off' right now but don't know if it is the pregnancy or if I'm coming down with something. DH is sick right now and there is a nasty bug going around. :(


----------



## Pinkcasi

diamondlove33 said:


> SLC that just brought tears to my eyes.. i'm praying so so hard for you I hope that something is just off.. Try your best to stay strong until you know for sure. :hugs:
> 
> Pinkasi - That sounds AMAZING I definately need to try that, are you feeling a little better and more relaxed now or do you still have that awful feeling?

You really should give it a go, and yes im feeling much better now i wonder whether it was the reflexology that made me feel odd, they release toxins into your bloodstream for clearance or maybe the thought of the massage just freaked me out i don't know but i told my mum about the baby last night and so i feel much better, she is so over the moon i think more so than the last time, i just hope i don't let her down again.

I really hope everyone else is ok, still thinking of you SLC.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Pink it wasn't you who let anyone down , it was just nature no one was to blame especially not you !! So remove that thought from your head !!!! 

Me I had a lovely dinner with some friends , it was great to not obsess about ttc for a few hours :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Left i know, that's what my OH keeps saying but it's hard to not think it a little. My mum is desperate to be a nanny again, she has one grandaughter of 7 years and has always wanted more, i just really want thins, i know we all do so you get where im coming from, i just cant even entertain the idea of it going wrong again i think it would kill me.

Glad you had a good day, trying to relax and not panic about ttc is the best way to make it happen, easier said than done though i know.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink I know exactly where you are coming from and like most things its easier to say so much harder to do !! When I miscarried on Christmas Eve I had the most awful guilt for ruining everyone's Christmas :( was so happy to get a flu so I could take to the bed and not have people come visit ! 

This Christmas I would so love to bring joy to people with a new edition to the family , create a new happier memory of Christmas , ( not that I'd ever forget my little lost soul ) Christmas Eve will forever be a special sad day for me x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh left Xmas eve you poor thing, that's made me cry, I'm so emotional just now just crying like a baby for no reason.
If all goes to plan for me ill have a new bundle early December just in time for Xmas, when I told my mum last night I said 'is there room for another for Xmas dinner?' She said yeah sure why? thinking it was my stepson and I said 'cos I'm with child' ha ha I really want to give her that Xmas present.
And you will get yours too, and if it's not in time for Xmas well just think December is a rubbish time for a baby it's guna be an expensive time of year with birthday and Xmas! So jan is a much better time for you, see silver lining


----------



## Left wonderin

Funny thing is if I get a BFP this cycle ff estimates due date for Christmas Eve ! Do you believe in things happening for a reason lol.....


----------



## Left wonderin

Only 3 days to testing .......


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg well that would be your very own Xmas miracle I really hope it works out, I'll have my fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. Thanks for thinking of me this week---it's been quite a week!

After the u/s on Monday I went in for blood tests and my levels were down to 600 something. Then on Wednesday they were back up to 860. My doctor called Thursday morning and said she wasn't convinced I was having a miscarriage. I asked her how my levels could possibly drop so low and then go back up---she didn't really have a good answer, but thought we needed another ultrasound to clarify. Well, shortly after I started spotting (I never bled at all the last time), so it seemed pretty clear to me the loss was imminent. Spotting increased a little on Friday and then today I had some cramping. Kept busy all day, and then when I peed in the early afternoon there was some tissue. Bleeding and cramping have eased up so I'm thinking that might be it.

I'm going to go see my doctor this week and get referred for more testing. Hopefully testing will be covered, and I'll only have to pay for flights (still at least $600 each for flights alone). Wouldn't it be great if it was a simple problem? At least I know I can get pregnant---just hope I can make it all the way next time (3rd time lucky?)

On the bright side DH asked how soon we could try again, and how quickly I might ovulate. Will be ordering "supplies" tonight. If I can't get in for testing soon, I think we'll just go for it anyway.

Thanks for thinking of me guys---it's nice to know there are people out there who understand what you're going through.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat I'm so sorry you have had to experience that , you must feel so cheated right now !! Having no control and knowing there isn't a thing you can do about it freaks me out :( I am a bit of a control freak though ! Good for you getting right back on the horse , its really the only thing to do when you feel ready . 

We are all here for you :) can I ask why have you to travel,for the tests ?


----------



## Pinkcasi

I'm so sorry mowat that sucks.


----------



## mowat

Thanks guys. 

I live in the Yukon, in northern Canada, so we have one hospital and the only "specialists" we have in town are two gynecologists who share a practice. If you have any kind of "lady part" problem you get sent to them. The closest place to go for anything else in Vancouver (about 2 hours by plane). I did have a trip to Vancouver paid for (mostly) in December, and saw a doctor at a fertility clinic just to make sure I was cleared to TTC after my last Asherman's surgery. I'm hoping I can see her again and maybe get more in depth testing to rule out genetic issues. Maybe it's just bad luck, but I'm totally willing to put a trip on the Visa card just to make sure. Hoping we can get in quickly because I'm pretty much ready to start trying again now! Guess I should probably wait until my ultrasound next Wednesday though.


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I live in the Yukon, in northern Canada, so we have one hospital and the only "specialists" we have in town are two gynecologists who share a practice. If you have any kind of "lady part" problem you get sent to them. The closest place to go for anything else in Vancouver (about 2 hours by plane). I did have a trip to Vancouver paid for (mostly) in December, and saw a doctor at a fertility clinic just to make sure I was cleared to TTC after my last Asherman's surgery. I'm hoping I can see her again and maybe get more in depth testing to rule out genetic issues. Maybe it's just bad luck, but I'm totally willing to put a trip on the Visa card just to make sure. Hoping we can get in quickly because I'm pretty much ready to start trying again now! Guess I should probably wait until my ultrasound next Wednesday though.

I'm very sorry to hear what is happening :flower: Hopefully if there is something that is causing these multiple losses, it is something that can be addressed.


----------



## MamaTex

Hello ladies. If you haven't already, I highly recommend taking yourselves and/or children, nephews, and/or nieces to see The Croods. Pixar movies are usually good. This one was no exception. The color in the movie was spectacular -- very vibrant!! It was nice to get out of the house and spend some quality time with my nephew.


----------



## Left wonderin

I love the cinema :) go as often as I can . Especially love going during the day when the theather is empty :) 2 weeks holidays from work coming up and that is definitely in the plan !


----------



## Starry Night

The nearest cinema is about 1 1/2 hours away so that means at least 3 hours of babysitter fees is just for travel. We need to make sure we really want to see a particular movie! But I love to go. When I lived in the city I would go all the time.

I love the PIXAR movies but usually don't care for the Dreamworks' creations. Though I really enjoyed the Kung Fu Panda movies and Over The Hedge (a bit older but good). Megamind was also funny.


----------



## mackjess

Mowat, so sorry honey. But you are right, I know you were worried about scarring causing you not to get pregnant, so at least you know that is not in the way and you ARE fertile after your procedures. Hopefully with bloodwork and the future scan next Wednesday they can figure some things out. Good luck, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## garfie

So sorry Mowat - BIG HUGE:hugs:

Now I'm going to rant ladies :cry:

I HATE HATE HATE my defective body :cry: I am so upset and angry right now and waiting for a phone call back from the recurrent m/c centre:wacko:

It turns out that the defective test (or so I thought at 9DPO) was not a reject I just probably didn't have enough hormones because on 11DPO got a lovely positive no squinting necessary:happydance:

My plan was to give it the weekend and then go in and have HCG level drawn and again on Wednesday and then tell hubby.:happydance:

It didn't go according to plan - I went to bed on Saturday evening and woke up with strong cramping (thought this is okay just baby snuggling in) how fckn wrong was I - got up to use the loo (spotting) ok this happens more cramping throughout the night flow got heavier the rest is history as the say :cry:

So it seems I can get pregnant (well every 5 months) but holding on no chance :cry:

The saddest thing of all - having to tell hubby it was all over again - he saw the test and told me to contact Sheffield today and see what they suggest so now I'm waiting:coffee::coffee:

:hugs: I will try and do personals later:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh garfie I'm so sorry, to all if you going through this again I'm so sorry, I don't know what to say we all pray it will be ok this time but you just never know.

I feel sick as a dog today, I've been retching all morning but barely any sick sorry tmi, I've had to leave work again because my colleague came in while I was retching god knows what she thinks! 
The women in my family traditionally don't get ms so I guess I'm just lucky huh ha ha I'm not complaining at all I will take it all and revel in it for it means I'm pregnant.


----------



## bamagurl

Garfie~ so so sorry :hugs: it broke my heart to read that! sending prayers your way! I know there aren't any words to help...

Mowat~ so sorry that you are having to go through this. :hugs: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well! 

AFM~ just hanging out until my doctor appointment this afternoon! The doctor should check me so I am super excited to see if I have made any labor progress. I have been having pains and aches and am just super anxious for this little girl to get here!


----------



## MamaTex

I'm really sorry to hear what happened garfie. It really tears me up to read that the little one didn't make it. Bodies are such aggravating things. My <3 goes out to you and mowat. I'm still a believer that this year is still your year ladies. It's just not right that it is taking so long for it all to come to a head.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am so sorry garfie. I wish there were something any of us could do to alleviate the pain that loss brings.

Frer came up bfp left over from mc. 18 days is too long to still be doing this crap. Gaaaah.


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: garfie - life really is unfair. I'm so sorry your little baby didn't make it.:hugs:

Awesome Sauce - :hugs: it's so frustrating when leftover hcg just lingers in our bodies. I hope your levels continue to drop so you can get back to TTC.

AFM - there was a freak late winter storm today so had to reschedule my doctor's appointment to Thursday. Morning sickness is starting to hit but it's not too bad yet. I've never gotten it really bad and hoping this time is like all the others. I have a genuine barfing phobia and nausea-related anxiety is not helping my stress levels. :wacko: I can still force down food for now so that is good. Not really complaining. I'm just scared of being sick. :nope:


----------



## diamondlove33

Hello Ladies, Wow I just can't believe how amazingly strong you ladies are. I'm not going to say everything happens for a reason because I used to absolutely hate when people said that to me - You are all meant to be and WILL be mothers, don't lose faith. You would not be given this challenge if you were not strong enough to overcome it. :hugs: <3 

Pink- Hows the MS? I think i'm coming up shortly on it as we speak.. this morning my stomach has been turning non stop and lots of saliva... no vomit yet though so i'm keeping my fingers crossed.. I do totally feel like I see a little baby teeny weeny bump though but i'm probably just imagining it. I'm VERY petit so i'm wondering if i'll see it sooner or later? I've seen it both ways. Also, how's your weight gain?? I feel like a cow already. Never been a big eater ... now can't stop!

PS Ladies: If you're newly pregnant, or for when you DO get that :BFP: (because it WILL happen) I found the BEST prego book. She talks like a real person and is absolutely HILARIOUS!! It's called 'Girlfriends guide to pregnancy' by: Vicki Lovine. 


Btw hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat, I am so sorry. I've been thinking about you, and sad to hear about your loss. I hope the testing can shed some light on what's going on. Maybe some hormone supplements are needed in the 1st trimester. Good luck!

Garfie- very sorry! I know you must feel like your body let you down. I hope the FS can help you.

Mama- things are on the right track! The maca powder was a bit pricy, at $20 a bag. I think the pill form was $40. 

AFM, I HAD A 26 DAY CYCLE!!!!!:wohoo:
Started bleeding and cramping this AM and today is CD 27. I truly believe my body is regulating itself due to the weight loss, the healthier foods, and chia seeds and maca powder. Hopefully I won't require the Fertility Doc any more! Geez, it only took a year....


----------



## diamondlove33

ESwemba84 said:


> Mowat, I am so sorry. I've been thinking about you, and sad to hear about your loss. I hope the testing can shed some light on what's going on. Maybe some hormone supplements are needed in the 1st trimester. Good luck!
> 
> Garfie- very sorry! I know you must feel like your body let you down. I hope the FS can help you.
> 
> Mama- things are on the right track! The maca powder was a bit pricy, at $20 a bag. I think the pill form was $40.
> 
> AFM, I HAD A 26 DAY CYCLE!!!!!:wohoo:
> Started bleeding and cramping this AM and today is CD 27. I truly believe my body is regulating itself due to the weight loss, the healthier foods, and chia seeds and maca powder. Hopefully I won't require the Fertility Doc any more! Geez, it only took a year....

YAYYYY! I swear by the Maca powder for regulation!!! So excited for you! May you not drive yourself crazy on your next TWW!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

diamondlove33 said:


> Hello Ladies, Wow I just can't believe how amazingly strong you ladies are. I'm not going to say everything happens for a reason because I used to absolutely hate when people said that to me - You are all meant to be and WILL be mothers, don't lose faith. You would not be given this challenge if you were not strong enough to overcome it. :hugs: <3
> 
> Pink- Hows the MS? I think i'm coming up shortly on it as we speak.. this morning my stomach has been turning non stop and lots of saliva... no vomit yet though so i'm keeping my fingers crossed.. I do totally feel like I see a little baby teeny weeny bump though but i'm probably just imagining it. I'm VERY petit so i'm wondering if i'll see it sooner or later? I've seen it both ways. Also, how's your weight gain?? I feel like a cow already. Never been a big eater ... now can't stop!
> 
> PS Ladies: If you're newly pregnant, or for when you DO get that :BFP: (because it WILL happen) I found the BEST prego book. She talks like a real person and is absolutely HILARIOUS!! It's called 'Girlfriends guide to pregnancy' by: Vicki Lovine.
> 
> 
> Btw hope everyone else is doing well!!

I'm alright been asleep most of the afternoon woke up had two bowls of mashed potato with cheese and feel much better for it, it can be as horrible and last as long as it wants as it makes me feel pregnant and I love it! 
As for weight gain I don't think I've put on too much yet, but I'm still carrying the baby weight from last year, when I found out I was pregnant I started eating everything in sight when I lost the baby the weight seemed to stick around, I'm trying to not eat so much this time. 

Es I'm so glad that your body seems to be getting with the program won't be long now before your 'enjoying' ms aswell ha ha

Everyone I've missed hope your doing ok x


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie there isn't anything that I can say that will take the pain away , I'm so sorry you have lost your little soul . I'm thinking of you and Mowat all the time and keeping you both in my prayers xxx 

Starry :) for the sickness but totally get your fear of puking ! Last time I was pg it was all I could think about , luckily only had a sick belly but no puking . This time I want projectile vomiting !!! ( well it is a good sign ) that is when I get my BFP 

Pink yum mash potato and cheese :) well done on 7 weeks :) 

ES : yeah to a 26 day cycle ! Hopefully your body is back on track :) 

Diamond , hello :) congrats on your BFP your tracker is moving along nicely 

AFM : 12 DPO , this afternoon felt a little nauceous and kinda continue to but not getting my hopes up as could also be AF on her bloody way !!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies! 

Mowat: So sorry to hear that this is happening to you:cry: We women hear understands how it feels bc we've been there so know we're here to help u in any way. It's totally not fair at least that's how we feel but it will get better and u will be a mommy one day it's destined for us and I know u will be Great at it! Hugs and kisses to u and ur angel baby.

Garfie: My heart is sad to read that this has happened again to you but don't ever beat yourself up, ever. You've been doing all you could do this now is out of your hands. I do believe your body knows best although that's hard to believe right now but don't give up on yourself or your baby ma'am. What a story u will have to tell your rainbow baby how hard u fought for him or her or even them. I know words can't fill your void but I want u to know that I'm always here rooting for u inspite of our setbacks. Garfie don't give up, it was easy to get pregnant for me as well just hard to get them to stick but I wanted what was promised to me in Gods word and I wasn't going to stop fighting for it and u shouldn't either. I do hope your pain ease.

Bamagurl: WOhooo your almost at the finish line. O I know ur anxiety level is ab to flood over. Hang in there gurly, she'll be here b4 u know it. Good luck and Congrats always!

MamaTex: Sorry I never got back to answering ur question but he did wonderful on Easter Sunday!! He did so well he's been going bak ever since. He sleeps through the whole service almost and soon as we get home any type of noise wakes him up. Lol. 

Diamond love: Your words were so sweet and encouraging. Thank u for them. And Congrats to u.

Hi To Mack Jess, pink, starry, Eswemba, awesome and to all the ladies here!! Yal make this thread so awesome!!

BTW: Where are Runner, Lpjkp...my memory is gone but Stork?? Hope u ladies are doing good.

AFM: Busy busy busy, motherhood is very demanding but I would do it again just to experience giving life to a life that God had bless me with. It's a blessing that's out if this world to know that this little human was in me and he's mine. Yes I'm still in love and I'm loving every moment of it. Good day ladies!!


----------



## mowat

So sorry to hear what you're going through Garfie---we're all thinking of you and hoping you get some answers.

Hi Awesome! I'm waiting for my levels to drop too. Have an appointment on Wednesday so I'm going to ask for some monitoring. HOping my levels drop soon---I think we're going to try right away.

Yeah, where's Runner? I think we need a bump picture again!


----------



## lisalee1

Garfie, so sorry to read about your loss. It made me so sad to read your story. I hope that you and the hubby find the strength to get through this. 

Bama- You're gonna see your beautiful little girl soon! I'm so excited for you! I know you can't wait! Try to take it easy and enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy.


----------



## essie0828

Garafie and mowat :hugs: so sorry ladies :(

To the ladies getting into morning sickness territory.....oooooh I feel for you. I threw up so much with Hayley that I had a puke schedule at work. Threw up at about the same times and places every day. I hope you girls don't have to go through that although throwing up every day is a good affirmation of pregnancy ;)

Never and all the new mamas... them babies are changing so fast huh??? The first 3 months are crazy. Hopefully your kiddos will settle in to sleeping well and eating good. Next thing you know you will be dealing with teeth! ;)

ES its good to hear your cycles are getting regular. Mine are getting worse. Up to a 39 day cycle now :nope: thinking about trying chia seeds and maca like you have.

Well DH and I have been preventing this month because of my thyroid issues and will probably prevent next month as well. DH has to be at his job a yr before he qualifies for FMLA and I really want him home with us for the first 3 months. So hopefully we will start trying in June or July. Pretty bummed out about waiting though. DH and I are both working 6 days a week now, me at night and him during the day so just getting together to :sex: is almost impossible right now anyway. Gotta try to get a bigger place to live :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies temp dropped this morning ....... Bfn ........... The witch should be on her way errrrrrrrrr ........... 

On to the next cycle !!


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: left

Your not out till she shows though ;) :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

I have a feeling she will be right on time .... Typical !


----------



## essie0828

I've been cruising Amazon looking at Wondfo test strips :haha: Haven't even tried to get pregnant this month and wanting to poas. I should be due af anywhere between now and next Tuesday....who knows though, she was 10days late last month. About drove me :wacko: thinking I was possibly pregnant.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry to hear it Left, onwards and upwards, next cycle for a 2014 baby!


----------



## SLCMommy

garfie said:


> So sorry Mowat - BIG HUGE:hugs:
> 
> Now I'm going to rant ladies :cry:
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE my defective body :cry: I am so upset and angry right now and waiting for a phone call back from the recurrent m/c centre:wacko:
> 
> It turns out that the defective test (or so I thought at 9DPO) was not a reject I just probably didn't have enough hormones because on 11DPO got a lovely positive no squinting necessary:happydance:
> 
> My plan was to give it the weekend and then go in and have HCG level drawn and again on Wednesday and then tell hubby.:happydance:
> 
> It didn't go according to plan - I went to bed on Saturday evening and woke up with strong cramping (thought this is okay just baby snuggling in) how fckn wrong was I - got up to use the loo (spotting) ok this happens more cramping throughout the night flow got heavier the rest is history as the say :cry:
> 
> So it seems I can get pregnant (well every 5 months) but holding on no chance :cry:
> 
> The saddest thing of all - having to tell hubby it was all over again - he saw the test and told me to contact Sheffield today and see what they suggest so now I'm waiting:coffee::coffee:
> 
> :hugs: I will try and do personals later:cry:
> 
> :hugs:


First off, I'm so sorry about your loss. I've been having the same issues... I am able to get pregnant but keeping the babies has been what is hard for me. In 2012, I lost a 14 weeker and a 16 weeker so I totally get it. :hugs: Emotionally, it DOES get better...but nothing takes away the sting of a loss.


----------



## runnergrl

sorry ladies!!! somehow I was unsubscribed to this thread...?? I will update when I have more time and have read back a bit... all is well so far.. 23 weeks!!


----------



## Left wonderin

essie0828 said:


> :hugs: left
> 
> Your not out till she shows though ;) :dust:

She showed :( errrr . The good news is I appear to have a text book cycle the last two I've charred o/v cd14 and 14 day LP :) . Now if only I could make a baby !!!


----------



## Starry Night

runner - glad to hear from you again and that all is well.

I know I've had people suggest something to me to regulate my cycles and it's one I've seen mentioned on these boards quite a bit but now I can't remember for the life of me what it is. Oh, agnus cactus or something like that...I think. I've never really taken anything though. I don't know why, but I'm scared of messing around with herbs and stuff unless directed by a doctor.


----------



## Left wonderin

Heading to 7 weeks :))) the ticker is moving nicely starry x


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! Thought I would pop in! I had a doctor's appointment Monday and actually got sent to the hospital where labor started! I dilated to 2 1/2 cm then they decided they wanted to stop labor so they gave me a shot and since it was pre-labor it slowed everything down. However when I got home that night I started having bloody show which has continued off and on even having some this morning. I have a very nervous feeling for some reason, not exactly sure why maybe it could be soon! I was very upset when they stopped the labor, but I know it was probably best.

Today is also a sad day for me because a year ago today we found out we lost our 12 week baby. The image and words forever etched in my mind! 

I will leave yall with a 37 week bump pic :)

Hope all you ladies are doing well! Yall are constantly in my thoughts!
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinkcasi

OOhh Bama gutted thinking you were going to get to meet her only to have it stopped, that's a shame but she'll be here before too long.

You are still looking so tiny it's hard to believe your ready to pop!


----------



## runnergrl

Ok, so I finally had time to read back, just a few pages, not all, but I will do my best.

I am so saddened to hear of the losses ladies :cry: All of us have been there, but it just seems so cruel to have to go through that more than once! My prayers and virtual :hug: to you!

I dont think I missed any BFP's, but I didnt read back very far... if so, Im sorry and congratulations!

To all the mama's of new babies- how are you all? how are those precious bundles??? I was looking through some old pictures of my son yesterday right after his birth, and it makes me so excited for this next one! Thank you all for keeping up with us as we continue on this journey with the same goals--healthy babies! <3

AFM, Just going through the motions really. Working a lot, chasing my 2 year old around, trying to keep up with the household duties, growing my baby, and trying to be a good wife! The pregnancy is progressing wonderfully (thank you Jesus!) and I am 23 weeks today. Up 14 lbs and getting less agile and a bit more uncomfortable every day. It comes with the territory though and I am not complaining. I actually feel extremely blessed!

I will try to do better with keeping up with you all and not get unsubscribed again! 

If you are the praying kind, please continue to send your prayers to those in Boston and more recently those in West, TX affected by the explosion that happened overnight. Thank you!


----------



## bamagurl

Pinkcasi said:


> OOhh Bama gutted thinking you were going to get to meet her only to have it stopped, that's a shame but she'll be here before too long.
> 
> You are still looking so tiny it's hard to believe your ready to pop!

Yes I got all excited only to have them stop me but that is okay because things have been progressing some on their own so who knows...it could be any day now. 

Thank you! I feel massive, but everyone keeps saying how tiny I look! Which is at least a nice boost of confidence :winkwink:


----------



## mackjess

Eek. Is bloody show normal leading up to labor? I'll pass out every time! :haha: Not really, but I do get kinda queasy if it's not AF type of blood and is bright red.

Bama super excited for you!! You'll be seeing your girl so soon!


----------



## Starry Night

Bama - I've had friends tell me that it sometimes took them another week to have their baby after bloody show. For myself, I only got a little bit of bloody show on a Monday morning and then my son was born Thursday night. So it might be a few more days but I can't see it being too much longer! :) Your baby can use these few last days (hours?) to do some more growing and then she will be ready for cuddles with mommy!

mackjess - bloody show isn't really that bad. For me it was little chunks of the mucus plug tinged with red and pink streaks. It wasn't like first trimester spotting or actual bleeding.

runner - glad to hear things are running smoothly. I know I'm actually getting excited for feeling big and uncomfortable.

AFM - hope to hear shortly when my first ultrasound is to be booked. I had to do a little pleading to get it and I'm only getting it on grounds that DR and I disagreed about due dates so it might not be as soon as I would like but it's better than waiting for my 20 week scan.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :hi::hi: good to see everyone is doing well :) I'm so glad itis the weekend , between AF arriving and work its been a week I won't be sad to see the back of ! On the bright side I've two weeks holidays starting next week as I am getting a new four legged baby :) a 10 week old border collie , he arrives on Monday and I'm so excited :) we already have 3 dogs but we are a dog mad household ! 4 is the limit ! My oh is a dog behaviourist ( bit like a trainer and dog psychologist rolled into 1 ) lol..... 

I can't wait for puppy cuddles , he is arriving a bit sooner than planned as we were going to wait till after our baby was born but that plan has changed :( . 
As for this weekend there is housework to be done errrrr .


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone glad your all ok.

My news is that yesterday I crashed my car, it was totally my fault I hit a bollard the airbag deployed apparently there was a loud bang and the car was full of smoke from the air bag I didn't hear it but my ear was ringing.
I'm fine don't worry but after the adrenaline stopped I had pain in my lower abdomen, no bleeding thank god, I was hysterical and called the dr they said to call this emergency number they then said to go to hospital, after about 2 hours and some poking later I was told there's nothing they can do and that *if* I get bleeding to go to the early pregnancy clinic, I was so angry why on earth would they all tell me to go to hospital if they weren't even going to scan me!
Today I feel alright still have a little pain but it's not as bad and still no bleeding so fingers crossed baby is all cosy in there. The car is a total write off as apparently as soon as the air bag deploys it's classed as a write off, so were now waiting for a courtesy car and a cheque, I'm annoyed as we just had the brakes fixed and new tyres put on, it had its mot on Friday! Spent a fortune on it but that doesn't count we'll only get market value for it.
Still at least no one was hurt, I tell you tho those few hours last night I was convinced I'd lost the baby (I'm still not unconvinced) I will never forgive myself if anything happens to this baby.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh god Pink what awful luck :( glad you are ok and great sign no bleeding . I'm sure baby all snuggled up inside oblivious to all the fuss :)


----------



## MamaTex

runner: Happy 23 weeks!! I can relate to being less agile and comfortable. I feel like a turtle now because I have to roll around from side to side to get up lol. I don't feel very sexy doing that. My husband makes fun of me for all the noises (signs, groans, moans, etc)I know if he recorded me and played it back, it would be hilarious. 

Starry: I was hesitant to mess with any herbs as well. I had looked into some things that might help, but I figured I would give the regular approach a try for a few months before I turned to anything else. I really think losing some weight and Preseed helped us. 

bamagurl: Any day now!! I bet you are so excited!! I know I would be. You look beautiful at 37 weeks!!!

Pinkcasi I am glad you are alright. I hope the baby is alright. I am sure the baby is ok. Accidents happen!

Left wonderin: Enjoy your upcoming holiday and your new furry friend. I really wish we could get another dog or cat, but DH says we have more than enough animals right now.

Hope everyone is doing ok!! It has been such a tough week in the States between the bombings in Boston, the man hunt in Massachusetts, and the plant explosion in West, Texas. I am so glad to have a nice weekend to enjoy. 

AFM: Doing ok. Planning out my baby shower. My mom is going to be working summer school for the month of June and my dad is going to a TSA (Technology Student Association Contest) with his students the last week of June. In the beginning of July my mom and nephew are going on vacation with my aunt, so I am looking at June 22nd or June 23rd to be the date of my shower. We want to do a cook out and I think waiting until July will not be a good idea because it will be so hot. I will be a lot bigger and I don't think I want to be waddling around in the hot sun. I mean, it will be hot during June but not as hot as it will be in July. 

It is hard to schedule the shower as I want my husband involved and the only day he gets off is Wednesday. Hopefully he can ask to work Wednesday and have a Saturday or Sunday off. Pregnancy wise I am doing fine I guess. I don't feel the baby move as much as when I first started feeling her, but she will start right up around 10pm each night so that gives me some comfort. I hit 24 weeks next Wednesday. I know the chance for survival then is relatively low if the baby comes prematurely, but I am celebrating anyway.


----------



## bamagurl

Oh goodness Pink! Glad that you are okay! I am sure baby is just as snug in there also! I am surprised they didn't do an ultrasound...Again glad that you are okay! I am sure that was scary! :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

OMGPink! so glad to hear you are ok!! Im sure little baby Pink is just fine. Take care of yourself honey!


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - so glad you're OK! I got the same brush-off treatment when I got in a car accident with my first pregnancy. They made me get in an ambulance and everything and wait around FOREVER at the hospital only to get a couple pokes and prods and sent on my way.

Mama - I didn't feel my son's movements regularly until I was over 30 weeks. Sometimes the baby just kicks against areas that are less sensitive. And at this stage there is still lots of room to move about. I hope your plans for your shower work out.

AFM - feeling really lousy. The spotting has gotten a bit worse and I just feel sore and weak much quicker these days. It's really disheartening but I've been down this road before and I know it's worth it in the end! I go into town tomorrow for blood work. I could have gotten in done when I was there for my doctor's appointment but I had forgotten my health card and they won't let you in the lab without one. We're going in the morning as that is the only time of day I feel well.


----------



## lpjkp

Oooohhh gosh pink!!!! Hope you're ok!! That sounds like it was really scary!!!! Take it easy for a while, and keep nurturing that little baby of yours!xx


----------



## garfie

Oh Pink - Glad you and little one is okay - what a worry BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies just jumping in to check on all yal and let Pink know that I'm glad she made it out ok!! Praying for U and ur baby. Take it ez and relax


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) Never great to see you , how is that little fella of your doing ?? Are you still madly in love ? Lol..... 

Garfie hope you are feeling a bit better ? 

Pink hope you are taking it easy and have the feet up ! 

Hellos Runner , Mama tex , Bama, Starry and all those I've forgotten :) 

I'm cd 6 so the weekend should be busy ;)


----------



## Hippielove

I'm testing May 6th so fx we conceived this cycle if not we are totally trying for next cycle.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha can i just say Left that your message souns like your saying Everyone it's never good to see you Hee hee i thought that kinda funny, Ahh easily amused am I.

Im good thanks ladies, i hink after the anxiety and worry dropped i was totally fine, i put my feet up yesterday and am back at work today, i had my Midwife appointment this morning so all the many questions answered it still took as long even thought all the info was already there from the last time and not much has changed, i tried to push for an arly scan bu she's still not haveing any of it so just have to wait and hop for the best, still i was 8 weeks yesterday so all being well should get a scan in the next couple of weeks.

Hi to everyone hope your all well xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Pink just spotted that now ! Delighted to hear you are feeling good and wow 8 weeks your flying along :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Cheers Left yeah i still feel sick as a dog but i'll take it, the nausea stopped for a few days and i was getting worried but it's back with a vengence so hopefully that's a good sign, just desperate to get to that first scan and make sure everythings ok, the midwife said it was too early to listen to the heartbeat today and i was gutted but hey a couple more weeks, then it'll be all proper and official and real!


----------



## MamaTex

Hippielove said:


> I'm testing May 6th so fx we conceived this cycle if not we are totally trying for next cycle.

Good luck!
:af:


----------



## Hippielove

MamaTex said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing May 6th so fx we conceived this cycle if not we are totally trying for next cycle.
> 
> Good luck!
> :af:Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey everyone glad your all ok.
> 
> My news is that yesterday I crashed my car, it was totally my fault I hit a bollard the airbag deployed apparently there was a loud bang and the car was full of smoke from the air bag I didn't hear it but my ear was ringing.
> I'm fine don't worry but after the adrenaline stopped I had pain in my lower abdomen, no bleeding thank god, I was hysterical and called the dr they said to call this emergency number they then said to go to hospital, after about 2 hours and some poking later I was told there's nothing they can do and that *if* I get bleeding to go to the early pregnancy clinic, I was so angry why on earth would they all tell me to go to hospital if they weren't even going to scan me!
> Today I feel alright still have a little pain but it's not as bad and still no bleeding so fingers crossed baby is all cosy in there. The car is a total write off as apparently as soon as the air bag deploys it's classed as a write off, so were now waiting for a courtesy car and a cheque, I'm annoyed as we just had the brakes fixed and new tyres put on, it had its mot on Friday! Spent a fortune on it but that doesn't count we'll only get market value for it.
> Still at least no one was hurt, I tell you tho those few hours last night I was convinced I'd lost the baby (I'm still not unconvinced) I will never forgive myself if anything happens to this baby.


Pink! Oh my goodness thank god you are okay, I'm a little late on here and playing catch up but where I live if you have just done maintenence to your car and you can produce receipts you will be reimbursed by your ins. company.. or you could take the tires off and sell them! (I'm in the insurance industry) Not sure if it's diff. there but thought i'd give you a heads up! You and baby will be in my prayers


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> Pink - so glad you're OK! I got the same brush-off treatment when I got in a car accident with my first pregnancy. They made me get in an ambulance and everything and wait around FOREVER at the hospital only to get a couple pokes and prods and sent on my way.
> 
> Mama - I didn't feel my son's movements regularly until I was over 30 weeks. Sometimes the baby just kicks against areas that are less sensitive. And at this stage there is still lots of room to move about. I hope your plans for your shower work out.
> 
> AFM - feeling really lousy. The spotting has gotten a bit worse and I just feel sore and weak much quicker these days. It's really disheartening but I've been down this road before and I know it's worth it in the end! I go into town tomorrow for blood work. I could have gotten in done when I was there for my doctor's appointment but I had forgotten my health card and they won't let you in the lab without one. We're going in the morning as that is the only time of day I feel well.


Starry- Hang in there I have my FX for you :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Ok I am trying to keep track of all the ladies who have yet to test yet. Hippielove said she is testing May 6th. I remember garfie saying it would be a few months before she could go back to TTC. What about you other ladies?

Left wonderin
essie0828
Awesomesauce
ESwemba84
nessaw

Sorry if I left anyone off.


----------



## essie0828

Pink :hugs: wow what a week for you. I hope you get your scan soon. I know it sucks to be throwing up every day but it really was a good sign for me. Out of 4 pregnancies, the only one that stuck was the one I threw up so much with. 

Hippielove :hi: and good luck testing, hope you get your sticky bean :dust:

Starry :hugs: :( 

Left :hi: mamatex:hi: never:hi: everybody :hi: lol

AF should be showing up for me really soon. We were using condoms this month and pretty much abstained during my fertile week. Still taking the higher dose of synthroid and trying to get healthy. Started working as much as possible to take my mind off ttc and hopefully shed a few pounds in the process. 

Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## Hippielove

essie0828 said:


> Hippielove :hi: and good luck testing, hope you get your sticky bean :dust:

Awe, thank you. I'm feeling hopeful, but we will soon find out when I start testing.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Mama I'm cd 8 today so right now testing for +Opk :) this cycle is going so fast !!

Essie good luck shedding a few lbs ! I could do with joining you in that endeavour ! If no BFP this month that will be my new mission :) no mad diet thought just eating healthy with a ban on rubbish !! 

Hello everyone else :)) I am in love ...... With my new puppy , Ben , nine weeks old and adorable . I can't be sad or stressed when he is around lol...


----------



## garfie

Mama - Sorry I thought I'd put my essay :blush: on this thread - here's my update I had an early loss again :cry:

- I have had a bit of a tough week last week - I waited for the recurrent m/c nurse to call me back - bad news I have to wait until at least June before they will even consider testing me and then it could be a long old haul only to find out they can't fix it:cry:

All of the departments are in agreement as well - Blood, HSG and Ultrasound that I have to wait at least 2 cycles:wacko:

So after a very tearful and heart searching few days with hubby we have made some decisions - we are going to carry on as normal (after all what do we have to lose?) apart from god forbid another baby:cry:

Time is ticking for us as a couple - hubby wanted to say enough was enough last year (but I fell pregnant) unfortunately we know how that story ended:cry:

So our time is coming to a close and if we wait around for tests it may never happen We have decided in June to decide if we want Sheffield to begin testing on me or just leave it up to nature

Also hubby has agreed to have a SA done (can you believe they have never tested him at all) This is a major step forward for us.

If we don't manage to get pregnant this year, the beginning of next hubby is going for the snip (that tells me it is final) as we have both agreed we didn't particularly need a baby to make our life complete but we both wanted one and now we have lost four - hubbys take is maybe it's not meant to be, my take is the odds have got to be in our favour soon:happydance:

We also chatted about how he felt about the losses and how he dealt with them (he has also agreed to be there more for me) which is a bonus as every loss he has been around but not been there if that makes sense:wacko:

I told him I thought a baby would bring us all closer as a unit (I have two boys already) and he said he realises now he needs to do more as a family and if we have a baby that would be a bonus.

We also agreed we need to make bd more fun as it has become all about timing and I even tried to explain my charts and said to him what if all the problem doesn't lie just with me? - yes I am older, but looking at our bd pattern it looks like you can crack the egg but can you fertilize it is your swimmers strong enough? - Never has he taken an interest in the charts, OPK etc preferring to say just show me if you get two lines.

Sorry this has turned into an essay - but now we have had "the chat" I feel a lot happier - obviously ask me again next year (snip time) and I might feel differently but for now we are both in a happier place which can't be bad can it?:happydance:

:hugs:to all of you pregnant ladies and I'm glad you're all progressing nicely:happydance:

To those like me still waiting lets have a sprinkling of :dust::dust::dust:

Left wonder - When I found an abandoned kitten a few years ago now:dohh: I fell in love and left all my stresses behind (that was one of the times I was pregnant and didn't know:happydance:) although an animal can't take away the longing it can give you something else to focus on for a while - enjoy your fur baby (can't wait to see a pic:winkwink:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Diamond - THanks, it made a little bit of difference the new tyres i refused the first offer the insurance co made saying that i'd just spend a fortune on new tyres thy upped the offer a bit, it's still not as mich as i would have liked but it's ok and at least it's done quickly, should get a cheque in the next few days.

Garfie - Im so sorry your going through all this i really am but it sounds like the talk has helped a lot and you seem to have a lot sorted, i know it must be heartbreaking to come to the decision to stop trying, my heart really goes out to you, i hope the odds fall in your favour before you get to snip time :hugs:

Everyone else i hope your all well, fxd crossed for those testing soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks Garfie :) this is my emmm 4th fur baby :blush:Have a 5 year old rottie, 5 year old black Labrador and a 4 year old border collie . Now a 9 week old border collie joins our family ! I grew up with dogs and oh is a dog trainer and agility trainer so one more wont make a difference . When our rainbow comes along it will be a busy busy house lol.....


----------



## Hippielove

Here we go again. I got my cross hairs. I'm on Cd19-3dpo today


----------



## garfie

Pink - There has to be an end just like there is a beginning (we started trying on honeymoon:blush: and now four lost souls later we have to stop):cry: although I remain optimistic that there is one good eggy left in me that will become my rainbow baby:happydance:

Left - Our house is quite busy to - we have two dogs - a collie (12) a spaniel (13 nearly) a cat (2) and a hamster (8mths) not to mention to rowdy boys 10 & 12 - the eldest has autism so lets just say ours is an interesting house - keeping the boys apart when they disagree, the cat away from the hamster, and the dogs away from the cat:haha: although out of all of the fur babies the cat is the most daring - he will go into the dogs room and help himself to their food if they have left any. Or sit begging (near the dogs) when it is treat time. Or jump in the bath when the kids are having theirs! - I still can't make up my mind whether this is a clever cat or a silly one :winkwink:

Hippie - I think I'm 1DPO so not to far from you - but who knows what curve balls this cycle will throw at me :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, I am very sorry you are having to make those decisions. I'm hoping nature prevails and you become pregnant soon. Have you talked with your doc to see about progesterone supplements? I'm asking because I know shorter cycles sometimes have to do with a lack of progesterone....mine certainly does. Good luck.

AFM, hubs and I actually got to try last night! I'm on CD10, but my body is telling me I'm fertile. I made an appointment with the Jones Instute for Reproductive Medicine for May 7th, and if pregnancy doesn't happen this cycle, we can get back to testing and on to treatment. I've been very relaxed and optimistic lately, so I'm hoping that helps. 

I was a bit taken back by a post my friend made on FB this morning. She had a miscarriage right around the time I did last year, and she announced on FB that she wanted another baby (and very enthusiastically and nonchalantly)......I just thought it was a weird place to put that out there. And after the hurt she experienced last year, I'd think that would be a particularly private and delicate subject. I guess I got irritated at the fact that I've been trying for almost a year now, and she made it seem like no big deal. 

Anywho, off to the gym, I've been losing inches it seems, but the lbs aren't coming off. I hope to see that change soon!


----------



## runnergrl

Garfie :hug: You have the best attitude and outlook and your efforts wont go unnoticed. Im praying for your forever miracle rainbow baby <3


----------



## Hippielove

I know same here garfie. FX


----------



## MamaTex

Garfie I am sorry to hear of the direction your assessments are going, but it is nice to read your husband is on board with getting an SA. 

Good luck to all who will be testing in the immediate future.

I really wish I could be more active like some of you. My mother tried to drop a hint I was putting on too much weight I guess because she asked me if I had been exercising the other day. I told her no, because everything starts hurting after I walk around for too long. I had decided to start walking the dogs but after about 15 min, my back starts hurting something awful. I then get thirsty, drink water, and then have to pee. My goal is to get into a city pool and get some exercise that way once they open up for summer. I cleaned the house on Monday for about an hour and ended up feeling pretty crappy by the afternoon time!! I overdid it just from housework !


----------



## runnergrl

MamaTex said:


> Garfie I am sorry to hear of the direction your assessments are going, but it is nice to read your husband is on board with getting an SA.
> 
> Good luck to all who will be testing in the immediate future.
> 
> I really wish I could be more active like some of you. My mother tried to drop a hint I was putting on too much weight I guess because she asked me if I had been exercising the other day. I told her no, because everything starts hurting after I walk around for too long. I had decided to start walking the dogs but after about 15 min, my back starts hurting something awful. I then get thirsty, drink water, and then have to pee. My goal is to get into a city pool and get some exercise that way once they open up for summer. I cleaned the house on Monday for about an hour and ended up feeling pretty crappy by the afternoon time!! I overdid it just from housework !

Happy V-day! <3


----------



## mackjess

Hugs and prayers for you Garfie. I am glad you are feeling better about your decisions.

Mama, I've gained 40 lbs. I wasn't small when I started, and according to charts online I only needed to gain 11-35 my entire pregnancy. So far I feel OK, and my OB hasn't mentioned a word about it. She makes sure I'm drinking plenty of water, taking fish oil, eating fruits veggies and lean protein, but she hasn't mentioned a peep about my weight gain. If she doesn't care then I'm not going to worry about it. In my scans, my bub has been exactly at average for weight/size, so my weight gain is not making him too big or too small. My blood pressure is fine, and I've done a fairly decent job at not over doing it on the sweets and bad food. I make sure I have all of my healthy servings of everything in for the day before I allow myself to cave to a craving. Not everybody's body is the same I guess, and I seem to put on the weight easily.


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies.

Got the official word today that I lost my baby. Will probably have a follow-up scan in a week or so to "make sure" but there was nothing on today's scan and no way my dates are that wrong. Passed a few small clots this afternoon and feel achey all over. It will probably be a few months before I will be ready to TTC again. We're travelling in June and I don't want to risk being first tri and flying with my history.

I'm about as well as can be expected after a third miscarriage (not including the lost twin).


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Got the official word today that I lost my baby. Will probably have a follow-up scan in a week or so to "make sure" but there was nothing on today's scan and no way my dates are that wrong. Passed a few small clots this afternoon and feel achey all over. It will probably be a few months before I will be ready to TTC again. We're travelling in June and I don't want to risk being first tri and flying with my history.
> 
> I'm about as well as can be expected after a third miscarriage (not including the lost twin).

Noo :cry:


----------



## mackjess

I have no words, just so sorry starry.


----------



## garfie

Aw Starry I'm so so sorry hun - BIG hugs being sent your way:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## essie0828

Garfie, Starry, Mowat........so sorry ladies :nope: It's such a hard road to travel sometimes:hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh my god Starry Im so sorry, i dont know what else to say, that's my biggest fear, im so sorry your going through this again, big :hugs: to you xx


----------



## runnergrl

Starry..... no words, just hugs. <3 so sorry love


----------



## MamaTex

Ladies I am really sorry for all the recent losses. I can't help but feel guilty that this baby is still going and the others departed far too soon. I don't type this to make your loss about me. I am sad for everyone because I wish that things would just fall into place. I know it is said that things fall into place at their due time,but right now I am wishing and hoping hard that things sort out for you ladies sooner than later.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I know what you mean Mama I thought the same thing, I was part of that 'group' that all seemed to fall pregnant on the same cycle, Mowat, Starry, SLC, Garfie and Me, (correct me if im wrong) Im petrified now that something is going to happen to my bean, and again im not trying to make it about me i just think what makes my baby survive and yours not? theres no guarentee it will of course but i'll be thinking of you all along the way.


----------



## diamondlove33

:hugs:Life can be so unfair - So sorry for the losses ladies.. :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

Ladies, don't feel badly that your pregnancies are going well. But I understand the guilty feelings. Even now I feel guilty that I have a child already as so many ladies go through multiple losses without a single child. I already have so much. Still hurts to lose a baby though because it was a non-replaceable individual. Right now I'm in that limbo where the baby is gone but no real big signs it will be leaving soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Starry I've been thinking about you all day , I'm sorry to hear your news was not good :( hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## bamagurl

Starry so sorry for your loss! 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.

Garfie~:hugs: 

AFM~ I have been in the hospital all week & they are inducing me tomorrow morning so....tomorrow we will have a BABY!!!! 

Just wanted to pop in & let you ladies know what was going on :)


----------



## mowat

So sorry to hear what you're going through Starry. It certainly doesn't get any easier. I wake up everyday thankful for what I've got, but angry that other people seem to have babies so easily, and have no idea how lucky they are. Like you, I'm lucky to have one, but that doesn't make me want another less. We're thinking of you, and hope you get some answers.

I had my follow up ultrasound yesterday and the tech said it looked "all clear". She said again that I had a bicornate uterus which (from what I've read online) seems like it can be a bit of a problem. Not sure why no one mentioned this before, and why my first pregnancy was super normal. Anyway, I've got an appointment tomorrow at my family doctor's office so I guess I'll ask about it then. My doctor "down south" said she'd take a look at the results too, and she's also sending me for more blood tests.

We've decided to try again right away, and just assume everything is fine. DH asked how we would know when to DTD if I wasn't sure when I'd ovulate. I told him we could just have sex like normal people and hope for the best---funny how this baby making business takes all the normal out of sex. Oh well. Got a very faint line on the hpt this morning so I'm hoping I'll get some sort of cycle back soon. So far my temperatures don't seem to be saying anything.


----------



## Starry Night

Mowat - glad that things seem to be getting back to normal for you. Yeah, it's hard not to become jealous of people who seem to have it so easy. I only get really angry with them when they say stupid things like "it's God's will" or "don't worry it will happen". Like they would know!

bama - That is so exciting!!! Good luck and can't wait to hear about your new arrival when she comes!


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl said:


> Starry so sorry for your loss!
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.
> 
> Garfie~:hugs:
> 
> AFM~ I have been in the hospital all week & they are inducing me tomorrow morning so....tomorrow we will have a BABY!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in & let you ladies know what was going on :)

Oh wow!! I bet you are super excited!! Congrats in advance. Can't wait to hear the good news!!

AFm been getting super hunger spurts again!! This does not bode well for the scale, but oh well. I am about to go out to get something quick to eat. What has been making me curious is how I have managed to sleep through the night without waking up with a sudden urge to pee at this point and time. Throughout the entire first trimester and some of the second trimester, I woke up at least once having to pee really bad. Now this is not the case.

:shrug:


----------



## essie0828

Yay Bama!!!! So glad you get to meet your little tenant. The eviction notice is posted and tomorrow is the day :happydance: Enjoy your princess :)


----------



## essie0828

MamaTex said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> Starry so sorry for your loss!
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.
> 
> Garfie~:hugs:
> 
> AFM~ I have been in the hospital all week & they are inducing me tomorrow morning so....tomorrow we will have a BABY!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in & let you ladies know what was going on :)
> 
> Oh wow!! I bet you are super excited!! Congrats in advance. Can't wait to hear the good news!!
> 
> AFm been getting super hunger spurts again!! This does not bode well for the scale, but oh well. I am about to go out to get something quick to eat. What has been making me curious is how I have managed to sleep through the night without waking up with a sudden urge to pee at this point and time. Throughout the entire first trimester and some of the second trimester, I woke up at least once having to pee really bad. Now this is not the case.
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

Lol Mama, that peeing constantly thing will come back with a vengeance later in 3rd tri :haha:


----------



## Storked

Oh girls I am so sorry for your losses. It just isn't fair :hugs: 

Bama, yay for induction :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh Starry, I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you. :hugs:

Bama.....congrats! Hope everything goes smoothly!

AFM, it's been one of those cycles that I just don't think I could have timed sex better, lol. So I'm hoping this ends in a BFP and I'll have to cancel the appointment with the RE. I had a moment last night that I realized coming up on the anniversary of when my MC happened last year, I seem to be finally at peace. It's still sad, but the feelings of anger and extreme sadness and JEALOUSY of other pregnant women has gone away. It's wonderful.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

O Starry so sorry to hear ab ur loss, don't give up Hun but we do understand if u need a break but just don't break to long bc you're a part of our special journey and your rainbow baby I'm sure is waiting on u!

Garfie: I'm sorry for your loss but glad that the DH is on board and will be supporting u more. This journey is so stressful but I know your DH being by your side will make this journey alittle easier.

Bamagurl: Yayyy How exciting!!!! The day has finally come!! Congrats Gurlie can't wait to hear ab your birth experience!

Hi to all the Ladies :hi: Esp. Leftwondering :winkwink:


----------



## runnergrl

Bama- congrats and good luck!

Storked- Happy 12 weeks! 

:hugs: to all and :dust: to everyone TTC!! Have a great weekend everyone..

Oh, and P.S. my pregnancy is Viable!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I am sat here crying like a child at some of these posts, I'm so emotional it's ridiculous, i know ive said it I'm so sorry starry I really am sorry for all of you going through this awful thing again, it's just so unfair.

Congrats bama the threads first baby girl good luck to you hope it goes well.

Es fx'd for you this cycle you really deserve it!

So I received a letter through this morning for my scan, 21st may I will hopefully get to see my baby, I just hope and pray that everything is ok and she's there all healthy and snug.

Everyone else I hope your all well xx


----------



## Storked

Runner, I'd say it was viable before now :D
Thanks for the 12 week wishes. It is a milestone for me since I started to miscarry at this time last pregnancy. Crossing my fingers for an uneventful day :)

ES, it took me longer than that to really come to terms with my loss. You rock lady. Fingers crossed that this is your cycle!

Pinkcasi, I hope that you have an awesome appointment. Wish you could have that scan sooner :hugs:

Hi to Never :)


----------



## Starry Night

ESwemba - I am so glad you're feeling better about everything. The healing does come over time. And I will cross my fingers extra tight for you! Hope this is your month!

runner - congrats on viability! That is such a huge milestone. :)

never - I'm not planning on taking a long break and I probably will still be around here on the boards. I mean, I haven't even passed the baby yet (no sign that it's about to either). I just want to give my body some time to heal and I don't want to risk getting pregnant again before my trip in June. Those are my main reasons for waiting. I have a feeling in my heart that my rainbow is coming.

bama - good luck today! Hope things are going smoothly and your little one is about to show her beautiful face!


----------



## Angel wings13

Hippielove said:


> Here we go again. I got my cross hairs. I'm on Cd19-3dpo today

Good luck hippie! :thumbup:

Still taking the aspirin? Idk if you remember me but we were talking about the baby aspirin...


----------



## Young414

Well Ladies, I am back from my trip and I feel like I have missed SO much!!

I am so sorry for those who have recently lost. It is so heartbreaking :( 

Congrats to Bamagurl and Those carrying little ones!

AFM: AF is 4 days late. I am not hopeful though because I had a 14 day long AF and am unsure if I even ovulated at all. We BD'd some after AF ceased though

I lied, I'm a tiny bit hopeful, but I have ZERO symptoms for AF or Pregnancy..I guess when I am 7 days late I'll test. I don't want to before then and be disappointed because AF shows up 5 minutes later.


----------



## MamaTex

Young414 said:


> Well Ladies, I am back from my trip and I feel like I have missed SO much!!
> 
> I am so sorry for those who have recently lost. It is so heartbreaking :(
> 
> Congrats to Bamagurl and Those carrying little ones!
> 
> AFM: AF is 4 days late. I am not hopeful though because I had a 14 day long AF and am unsure if I even ovulated at all. We BD'd some after AF ceased though
> 
> I lied, I'm a tiny bit hopeful, but I have ZERO symptoms for AF or Pregnancy..I guess when I am 7 days late I'll test. I don't want to before then and be disappointed because AF shows up 5 minutes later.

I hear ya. I am looking forward to seeing the results. Good luck! I didn't have any noticeable symptoms for AF or pregnancy before this recent BFP. I was in some weird limbo. I mean, I felt more tired and a little more grumpy, but that could have just been mental as I was expecting another cycle. When I tested, I did it a few days before AF arrived, thinking I was about to waste money.

:haha:

You just never know.....


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone I haven't been around for a few days as I have to had 5 mins to sit still . Ie been running after our new arrival Ben a nine week old very mischievous collie pup ! It's been poo and pee patrol for me lol.... He is such a dote and the best stress reliever ever :) 

I only realised today cd 10 I should start o/v testing lol.... Mmm a little too relaxed this cycle !! Well I'll be b'ding lots between now and Wednesday . Last two cycles I o/v on cd 14 so should be Tuesday but will o/v test and temp to make sure :) 




I'm off to a wedding tommrow leaving oh behind to puppy sit lol..... 

Young how was your trip ? Did you have fun fxd for AF not showing up this month !! 
Starry hope you are hanging in there . You and GArfie are inspirational in your strength :) 
ES yeah on the timing , here's hoping this is your month :) 
Never where do you find the time to pop in and say hi ? It's very much appreciated :) love to your little guy :) 
Mama and Runner hello hope you are both glowing :) 
Pink how exciting you have the date for your scan it will be here in no time and you will get to see your little one all snug as a bug :) 
And BAMA :)))) good luck :) 
Hello to everyone else ...... Have to stop now or this will be a novel lol...


----------



## diamondlove33

MamaTex said:


> Young414 said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, I am back from my trip and I feel like I have missed SO much!!
> 
> I am so sorry for those who have recently lost. It is so heartbreaking :(
> 
> Congrats to Bamagurl and Those carrying little ones!
> 
> AFM: AF is 4 days late. I am not hopeful though because I had a 14 day long AF and am unsure if I even ovulated at all. We BD'd some after AF ceased though
> 
> I lied, I'm a tiny bit hopeful, but I have ZERO symptoms for AF or Pregnancy..I guess when I am 7 days late I'll test. I don't want to before then and be disappointed because AF shows up 5 minutes later.
> 
> I hear ya. I am looking forward to seeing the results. Good luck! I didn't have any noticeable symptoms for AF or pregnancy before this recent BFP. I was in some weird limbo. I mean, I felt more tired and a little more grumpy, but that could have just been mental as I was expecting another cycle. When I tested, I did it a few days before AF arrived, thinking I was about to waste money.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> You just never know.....Click to expand...


Same thing happened w/ me. I took my test on a bathroom break at work! haha, I think it's when your hopes are the lowest BAM it happens! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## bamagurl

Well ladies she is here!!! :happydance: They started inducing me around 6am & she was here at 12:53 pm! I went from 4cm to ready to push in maybe an 1.5-2 hours. It was very quick. I got an epidural, but it didn't take on my right side so my left was numb & I felt EVERYTHING on the right side! She was also "sunny side up" as the doctor said :) She did not want to look at the floor, but instead was face up looking at everyone so it took a little bit longer to push. It still was a very easy delivery though. Maybe 15 minutes of pushing and she was here! It was a very different experience from my having my first, but she is here is and everything is wonderful! We are already so in love & her big sister is just wonderful with her! She loves her already! She is going to be a wonderful big sister, so now time for mommy to adjust to being a mommy of 2 :thumbup:

We are still in the hospital since they make you stay 48 hrs. We should get to go home tomorrow which makes a week for me being here so I am SO ready to be home with both girls :) Thank you so much ladies for all the love and support that you have given throughout the journey of losing our angel baby and now having our rainbow baby :)
 



Attached Files:







Kinlee Kate.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Storked

Congrats Bama :)


----------



## bamagurl

Storked said:


> Congrats Bama :)

Thank you! & super congrats on 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Storked

bamagurl said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Bama :)
> 
> Thank you! & super congrats on 12 weeks :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks honey :)


----------



## MamaTex

Congratulations bama!! She is beautiful. The look on her face is saying to me, "Getting born is serious business." hehehe.


----------



## runnergrl

Gorgeous bama! Congratulations!!! And well done :thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

Oh congrats bama


----------



## Pinkcasi

Bama bama mama!!! Congrats! She is beautiful!! Well done to you enjoy her xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, bama! I guess she came up face first because she wanted everyone to see how beautiful she was straight away. So darling!


----------



## Left wonderin

Bama what a beautiful lady she is :)


----------



## mowat

Congratulations Bama! So happy for you.


----------



## mojojojo563

Haven't been on for a bit but I'm back just finished my 2nd round of clomid o'd around April 18 got positive opk on April 18&19 had cramps for two days & no af. I'm 9dpo I bought a dollar tree test neg this morning but I feel different my boobs hurt & all. So I went an bought a three pack of test & just tested using first response & I see two lines I don't have to hold it under light to see it. I didn't tell my dh I'm going to wait & retest in the morning just to see if the second line gets darker. I hope this is real we have been ttc since our loss & nothing I'm excited but don't want to get my hopes up too much! See you ladies are the first to know :) baby dust


----------



## runnergrl

mojojojo563 said:


> Haven't been on for a bit but I'm back just finished my 2nd round of clomid o'd around April 18 got positive opk on April 18&19 had cramps for two days & no af. I'm 9dpo I bought a dollar tree test neg this morning but I feel different my boobs hurt & all. So I went an bought a three pack of test & just tested using first response & I see two lines I don't have to hold it under light to see it. I didn't tell my dh I'm going to wait & retest in the morning just to see if the second line gets darker. I hope this is real we have been ttc since our loss & nothing I'm excited but don't want to get my hopes up too much! See you ladies are the first to know :) baby dust

good luck hun! Fx'ed for you!


----------



## Starry Night

mojo - sounds very promising! Sounds like a bfp to me! Good luck!


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok here is my test what do you ladies think?? I've seen so many bfn my eyes are crazy so do you see two lines ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MamaTex

mojojojo563 said:


> Ok here is my test what do you ladies think?? I've seen so many bfn my eyes are crazy so do you see two lines ?

I see a faint line!! Hope this BFP is your legit BFP!!:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Definitely a line! I don't even need to enlarge the photo to see it! I know you feel unsure so I will withhold my congrats...for now. ;)


----------



## mojojojo563

Starry I remember you from when I had my mc back in 2011 I hope this is my rainbow we have been ttc since our loss this was my second cycle using clomid


----------



## Pinkcasi

I see a line Mojo, i really hope it is your rainbow I'll keep my fx'd for you xx

Hey everyone hope we're all well, the sun is starting to come out here so it's getting harder to keep my fatness hidden, i know it's not baby bump as the baby is the size of a raspberry, oh wait no it will have changed today to a....? a green olive i think maybe, either way it's tiny but i still have bloat bump and i can't wear layers as it's warm :( and i have another 3 weeks to wait till my scan before i can announance, im telling people that im just fat at the moment i think they believe that ha ha


----------



## Young414

Mojo- I definitely see a line!!!! Good Luck!!

Bama- Oh. My. She is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!

AFM: I couldn't wait and I tested at 4 days late. AND.. BFN!! :( Now is 7 days late and still no signs. No cramps, no spotting, no breast tenderness...hmm...I'll (try) to give it more time. HPTs are SO expensive!!! I can't just be wasting these jokers!! I'll set a goal for Friday. That's 11 days and I think a pretty legitimate time frame for an accurate result. lol


----------



## garfie

Mojo - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun :flower:

Bama - How scrummy is she? well done hun she's perfect:hugs:

AFM - My body is seriously messed up since the last loss - 7 days of POS OPKs wth - obviously I am hoping it means I am pregnant but hey I'm not that lucky:cry: more likely something else is going on:cry:

I have ordered some more OPKs as I have ran out (now the madness can stop):haha: and replace them with HPT (when they arrive) I am due Saturday according to FF so now just waiting :coffee::coffee:

Love to all the new mamas and mamas to be - who is the stork delivering to next?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mojojojo563

Ok I think it's real.. I'm going to call my dr today as she said if I am ever prego I need to get put on medication to make sure baby sticks


----------



## essie0828

Congratulations bama! She is amazing! :happydance: 

Wtg mojojojo! Yup it's real, those are positive!


----------



## mojojojo563

Anyone ever use progesterone ?


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Bama!!

Sorry, I'm forgetting everyone. I'm sick and there was a lot of new stuff.

Ovulation has probably passed, and I'm guessing I'm a few days into the TWW, but I'm not even tracking this cycle...I guess we will see in a week or 2.


----------



## mackjess

Mojo - I used progesterone up to about 13/14 weeks. I took it orally. And congrats.

Hugs to you girlies who's bodies are not cooperating this cycle. It is so maddening! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - sorry your body is not cooperating. 

AFM - I've been doing some research on recurrent m/c the past few days and came across something mentioning extra long fertile windows. The eggs are either over-ripe or implant too late and the womb is no longer able to sustain the pregnancy. I didn't understand much of the rest of the article as it was very science-y. It was strange to read as the day before a friend asked if I had long fertile windows and said it was important I catch the egg right at the beginning. The cycle I conceived this latest angel I did get my ov signs for a week which is odd for me but I do get them for several days normally.

Still waiting to pass my pregnancy. Very frustrating.


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats mojo!


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats mojo


----------



## mojojojo563

Thanks everyone just got done at the doctors faint positive on their test I'm not actually due for my period until may 3 so it's very earlie. They sent me for a blood test that way they can be sure an start me on the progesterone I showed the phlebotomist my test since the dr let me take it with me she said that's a straight up positive I said I know not sure why they sent me for blood work to check its right there!


----------



## Young414

Congratulations Mojo!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yey mojo that's great to hear now stick bean!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Storked: Happy 12 weeks. Seems like just yesterday you got that BFP!

mowat: Hope you are doing well!!

Young414: Good luck with your testing!!

garfie: So sorry to hear about all the confusion. Good luck regardless !!

ESwemba84: I hope you get to feeling better. I am not sick but my nose is starting to react to the increase in pollen!! So are the flowers, but for me pollen is not a good thing!! I am glad that nature is thriving, but why can't it tone down the pollen?

Starry Night: Waiting is worse than finding out imo because it puts you in this weird place. I hope the wait is not too long, so you can move forward. 

mojo:Thanks for updating us on what sounds like progress!! Again congratulations!! 

Pinkcasi: 5/21 will be here before you know it. Hoping for the best!!

runner: How are you? Did you get a lot of rain out your way this past Saturday? That severe thunderstorm and crazy flooding came out of nowhere. Typical Houston and surrounding area weather for it to be stormy one evening then sunny and hot the next day!! I am just glad it did not rain a second day in a row. I was in Humble, TX shopping for shoes and groceries when the storm clothes gathered out there. Just as I left the area, the downpour started but I got home before it got worse. 

Hello to any other ladies I have missed.


----------



## MamaTex

AFM I have an appointment with my regular OB this Wednesday and then I will have 3 more weeks until I get to see my daughter again at 28 weeks when I go in to the high risk OB to check on growth. I am now starting to feel more kicks in my abdomen than in my cervix! Her kicks are still too weak to feel on the outside but she does seem to respond to my husband's voice!! 

Now that we have paid rent, I can start focusing on finishing up the nursery. The room we chose for her was painted a dark green when we moved in, but I want to repaint it since we plan to be here for several years. Try as I might, I couldn't really come up with any good ideas with the current paint scheme. I am thinking of painting the room a light blue, lavender, or yellow.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!!

BAMAGURL!!! CONGRATS!! Your daughter is def a gift from heaven, she Is Beautiful!!! Thanks for taking us on this journey with U!! It has def been an roller coaster for us all and for some it still is but I never gave up and to our ladies whose still trying don't u ever give up either its yours for the taking!! Congrats again BAMAGURL and enjoy that angel of yours!!!

Starry: I can totally understand taking a break due to traveling to a pregnancy viable for our bodies seemed to be so fragile when it comes to pregnancy. Just know we're be here waiting for ya when ur ready!

Mamatex: Can't wait to hear of your next appt. seeing your rainbow baby is the best feeling in the world!! And yellow is a beautiful color for a nursery!! 

Mojojo: CONGRATS GURLIE!!! That line def looks positive to me!! Now my FX for your sticky bean!!

:hi: to all the ladies!! 

AFM: Motherhood is nothing I could ever imagine!! Im so in love with this little guy it's beyond me!! Everything he does makes my heart melt!! My family says I'm spoiling him and that's totally alright with me, he is my gift from God and I am so Very Grateful!! Last year I celebrated Mothers Day in tears bc I was childless but pregnant twice.,how could that be? I was no longer classified as a mother bc my two babies died??? In my heart I was still a mother and will always be to my angel babies! I will see them again one day and introduce them to their little Brother Tyler.

Have A Great Day Ladies!!


----------



## runnergrl

MamaTex said:


> runner: How are you? Did you get a lot of rain out your way this past Saturday? That severe thunderstorm and crazy flooding came out of nowhere. Typical Houston and surrounding area weather for it to be stormy one evening then sunny and hot the next day!! I am just glad it did not rain a second day in a row. I was in Humble, TX shopping for shoes and groceries when the storm clothes gathered out there. Just as I left the area, the downpour started but I got home before it got worse.
> 
> .

I am good. The rain hit us, but i am pretty far north and didnt experience any flooding. In the woodlands, so the rain drains pretty well here into the waterways and Lake Conroe. Glad to hear you are well and feeling baby kicks more often! Isnt it the best!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Well I told my dh tonight he was very happy were just very cautious. One day at a time !


----------



## mowat

The good news here is my hcg level was 3 on Friday. Seems funny to be happy about being "not pregnant". Really hoping I will ovulate this cycle and we can get started again.


----------



## essie0828

AF finally showed up. 42 day cycle this time and 45 the last :nope: Im going to use lh strips this month and just keep track to see that I am indeed ovulating. Not going to try this month either :( I hate having to wait but have to get a few things sorted first. I'm starting to feel better, more energy and loosing weight easy if I just work and eat somewhat sensible so the thyroid meds are doing something good. It's so weird with this disease. You have no idea that you were that sick until you wake up weeks later thinking a


----------



## essie0828

......thinking about how much easier it is to accomplish everyday tasks. Ughh im loosing my hair though. Feel better on one hand, look shabby on the other. Maybe a salon day is in order ;) Haven't had one since before Hayley was born. :rofl: In all the craziness of being a new mom I never even noticed that Im riddled with GRAY HAIR! My mom gets a big kick out of it. She is completely gray and blames her kids of course. Now I see where she is coming from :wacko:

Girls thats a bit of my world right now. :hugs: to everybody and I hope each of you has a good day :hi:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Morning all, i dont really have anything to report today just wanted to pop in and wish you all the best, hope all the new babes are well and all the mums to be are feeling alright, and all the hopeful future mums ar feeling good and positive.

The only thing i have to report is i have really bad back pain today, it's really uncomfortable, i need to have a assessment for my workstation but my manager has been putting it off as everyone will know then and i dont want to announace yet, 3 weeks, just another 3 weeks, it feels like forever, i nearly cried this morning as im running out of clothes that fit me, im only 9 weeks but my jeans wont do up :(


----------



## ESwemba84

Never.....hearing you talk about motherhood made me smile. I can't wait to experience the love you have for your little boy!

Mojo, congrats!

Essie, sorry you are having frustrating long cycles. OPKs are wonderful for telling you a bit more about when your body is gearing up for ovulation, even if ovulation doesn't happen, it still gears up.

Starry :hugs:. I remember having to walk around for days after I found out I lost the baby before I had my D&C. I know how hard that can be. I hope you pass the baby soon so you can start to heal. 

AFM, a friend of mine called yesterday morning and I told her I didn't feel well. She asked if I was pregnant! I immediately said "No, no, no." And then I began wondering myself. I know it's entirely too early to tell. I'm anywhere from 3-5 DPO, if I even ovulated. I'm just hoping my friend has super spidey sense, and a week from now I'll be basking in the glory of a BFP.


----------



## ESwemba84

Pinkcasi said:


> Morning all, i dont really have anything to report today just wanted to pop in and wish you all the best, hope all the new babes are well and all the mums to be are feeling alright, and all the hopeful future mums ar feeling good and positive.
> 
> The only thing i have to report is i have really bad back pain today, it's really uncomfortable, i need to have a assessment for my workstation but my manager has been putting it off as everyone will know then and i dont want to announace yet, 3 weeks, just another 3 weeks, it feels like forever, i nearly cried this morning as im running out of clothes that fit me, im only 9 weeks but my jeans wont do up :(

There are some exercises for low back pain during pregnancy. They help build muscle so your back can better support the baby. Just do a Google search for them. Highly recommended! I have had back pain for almost 2 years now and exercises help a lot.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!!! So so sorry for being MIA....it has just been hella hectic lately. Just a fast update and I will try to read everything I missed after lil man's bottle...

Xander is FINALLY putting on weight after the scare of loosing weight. He is almost 10lbs now. He is just shy of 23 inches...I have a feeling he will out grow us all HAHA!! We finally found a formula he does not projectile vomit all over the place, and thanks to a persistent (and awesome) pediatrician, WIC is covering it. DH has been working non stop since I have no been able to get back to work, which means all household responsibilities have fallen on me. Wow...3 furkids, a newborn and everything else...Ahhhhh!!! lol S'ok I wouldn't trade it for the world! My health took a bit of a downward direction and need to have a colonoscopy and endoscopy in 2 days. Needless to say I am less then thrilled. If that is not the issue, then they check my thyroid. My body is not digesting food properly now so um yeah...WOOHOO!! lol Again, I will try to hope on a bit later and read back. Hope everyone is doing well....Oh and here are some pictures bc I know y'all would get upset if I didn't post some lol He is now 2 months and 4 days old

New swing from his Nana & Papa



He is a bit uncertain in this one

My husband and I say he is doing "Blue Steel" in this picture LOL


----------



## essie0828

He's such a handsome lil man! Aww. Blue Steel pic is great :haha:


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz, Xander is so cute!! Those photos are making me rethink my clothes decisions. I think I need to get more clothes in bigger sizes. They grow so big so quick!! I am sorry to hear your health is not so good, but I hope that situation improves.


----------



## Sweetz33

Tex he is still in newborn pants, but for shirts he is 3-6 months. That is bc he is SO long. not even an inch and a half off of 2 ft long


----------



## runnergrl

adorable sweetz!! Hope you get your health issues resolved soon! <3


----------



## lisalee1

BAMA- OMG!!!!! CONGRATS! So excited for you! You have a beautiful baby girl!

Mojo- YAY! Congrats to you too as you start this journey. It will fly by. Cherish every moment. 

Hi to everyone else! Gotta go b/c the baby is waking up and I don't have his milk ready....


----------



## Young414

Slowly losing hope. I KNOW I will not be able to wait until Friday. I actually will probably test tonight. I've been holding it since 10am and won't test til 6pm. 8 hours, should be an accurate test. I don't think I could face another BFN. It's stares me in the face...mocking me... able to either give me the best news or the worst... 8 days late. fx'd

sweetz- he is ADORABLE!!


----------



## MamaTex

Young414 said:


> Slowly losing hope. I KNOW I will not be able to wait until Friday. I actually will probably test tonight. I've been holding it since 10am and won't test til 6pm. 8 hours, should be an accurate test. I don't think I could face another BFN. It's stares me in the face...mocking me... able to either give me the best news or the worst... 8 days late. fx'd
> 
> sweetz- he is ADORABLE!!

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Young - you must have a bladder of steel to be able to hold it in for 8 hours! I am sorry you don't feel very hopeful this cycle. I hope your body surprises you! :hugs:


AFM - had my follow-up scan to confirm my m/c today and ](*,)](*,):hissy::hissy::hissy: there was a very sickly baby on the screen! There is no chance it will survive. It has barely grown from last week, my betas have only gone up by 500 in 3 days and the baby's heart beat is under 50!! So basically, I now know that my m/c is going to drag out that much longer and also I've seen the baby so have fallen absolutely in love with it. This time I had kept somewhat detached from the pregnancy but seeing the baby...well....now I want it more than ever!! I'm just glad the technician let DH come in. DH has never gotten to see any of our other angels on scans so it's nice he will be able to get some sort of closure on this as well.

I just feel upset because it seems like my body can't even miscarry properly.:cry:


----------



## Young414

Starry- hugs to you. This must be so tough. :( :hugs:

AFM- held my bladder for 7.5 hours. Came home, did the potty dance while opening a HPT and there it was. :bfp: 8 days late! 

Trying to contain my excitement. I hope this one sticks! I won't know the EDD until I get a scan though. Due to a super heavy 14 day period, who knows when I actually ovulated. Praying that me and the LO will be okay. Trying to upload pic, lets see if it works.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mowat

Oh Starry. I don't even know what to say. Hugs, I guess.


----------



## Starry Night

Please don't mind my hissy fit. My vents here keep me sane in the real world.

Young - congrats!!! That is one beautiful line! :happydance:


----------



## Young414

Starry Night said:


> Young - you must have a bladder of steel to be able to hold it in for 8 hours! I am sorry you don't feel very hopeful this cycle. I hope your body surprises you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM - had my follow-up scan to confirm my m/c today and ](*,)](*,):hissy::hissy::hissy: there was a very sickly baby on the screen! There is no chance it will survive. It has barely grown from last week, my betas have only gone up by 500 in 3 days and the baby's heart beat is under 50!! So basically, I now know that my m/c is going to drag out that much longer and also I've seen the baby so have fallen absolutely in love with it. This time I had kept somewhat detached from the pregnancy but seeing the baby...well....now I want it more than ever!! I'm just glad the technician let DH come in. DH has never gotten to see any of our other angels on scans so it's nice he will be able to get some sort of closure on this as well.
> 
> I just feel upset because it seems like my body can't even miscarry properly.:cry:


Starry- we are here for you. I know we are just a bunch of online women that you know by avatar pictures, but I think we all genuinely care. Your story is heartbreaking. I wish I could actually give you a hug. I wish I could help you.


----------



## Starry Night

Thank you all so much. I am mainly feeling let down....by my body...by God. It's like I can't catch a single break. I just want to move on.

I do feel a lot of support in real life too. My friends are bringing me meals which is so nice and they keep offering to clean my house but I'm too embarrassed by how messy I've let it get. I'm the type who would clean up first for when they came to clean. (Maid service would be a waste of money for me, lol)


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Thank you all so much. I am mainly feeling let down....by my body...by God. It's like I can't catch a single break. I just want to move on.
> 
> I do feel a lot of support in real life too. My friends are bringing me meals which is so nice and they keep offering to clean my house but I'm too embarrassed by how messy I've let it get. I'm the type who would clean up first for when they came to clean. (Maid service would be a waste of money for me, lol)

I am glad you are getting a lot of support in real life. It sucks when people act like nothing happened!:hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats Young!! Happy for you!! I see you are in Florida. I pray that those of us in hurricane-prone states don't have to endure trying to TTC or endure being pregnant during a hurricane. The stress is not needed for anyone. It would be my luck to go into labor on the day a hurricane is blowing through town.


----------



## Young414

MamaTex said:


> Congrats Young!! Happy for you!! I see you are in Florida. I pray that those of us in hurricane-prone states don't have to endure trying to TTC or endure being pregnant during a hurricane. The stress is not needed for anyone. It would be my luck to go into labor on the day a hurricane is blowing through town.

Luckily for me, if this one sticks, I'll be due late December-January so I should be well out of hurricane season, but not looking forward to blistering heat with a big belly. Lol but I will be thankful to have it!


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry :hugs:. Real life support is the most important. I'm glad you have a lot of that.


----------



## ESwemba84

Young!!! Congrats! That's so exciting......:happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sweetz, he's adorable, hope you feel better soon x

Young Yey!!! congrats, now stick beanie and we can be bump buddies!

Starry im so sorry you have to go through this sweetie, i cant imagine how horrible it is, your post made me cry a lil, it breaks my heart :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Young - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun that's a lovely line:flower:

Starry - No words hun just BIG :hugs:

AFM - Anyone care to interpret my chart - I'm 3 DPO yesterday I was 8DPO gosh as if this tww isn't hard enough without going backwards:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## runnergrl

congrats Young!

Starry...:cry: :hug: honey. It just isnt fair.


----------



## ESwemba84

garfie said:


> Young - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun that's a lovely line:flower:
> 
> Starry - No words hun just BIG :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Anyone care to interpret my chart - I'm 3 DPO yesterday I was 8DPO gosh as if this tww isn't hard enough without going backwards:blush:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hard to tell. I almost want to say ovulation was on day 14......and you're just having slow rising temps. I know that for me I usually have EWCM up until the day before O, and then it dries up a bit. Also, I've read that OPKs can stay positive after ovulation due to residual LH from the peak. For me, I have to look at all the signs together, and CM is usually the best indicator in determining when I'm most fertile.


----------



## Young414

garfie- I agree with Eswemba. It does look like day 14 was ovulation day.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow I'm offline for afew days and there is so much to catch up on . 

Firstly Starry I am so sorry that you have Togo through all you are , it must be heartbreaking for both you and DH . How brave you are


----------



## Left wonderin

Young :) I couldn't believe my eyes. :bfp::bfp: see what did I tell you you brought home a little Irish lepachon . Ye will have to get thinking of Irish names for that sticky bean of yours :)))) 

Garfie well the good news is we are nearly Tww buddies , but I'm a bit confused too , all o/v signs were there + Opk on Sunday Ewcm ect so should have o/v on mondayor Tuesday but no temp rise today .. Flatlined !! Not sure if I even o/v now :( anyway guess ill just have to wait and see what temps do tomorrow .
Hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Young414

Left- I was so excited! and yes... *bows down** you were right!!! I've been looking at Irish names all day :D lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

OOhh i really like Cillian for a boy like Cillian Murphy, that's a lovely Irish name, My OH is Half Irish and Half Scottish so we've been looking at a lot of celtic names. Also the other day i was watching a film and the producers name was Glasgow phillips an di thought i love that! Glasgow! but i dont think we can have it as my OH comes from Glasgow in Scotland and people would think it silly i recon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Celtic name for your stickey beanie too Pink :) I love Grainne or Niamh for girls and Eanna and Finn for boys :)


----------



## Hippielove

I believe I'm finally in the 2ww will find out tomorrow though.


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, hippie!

AFM - today marks the 1 year anniversary of TTC #2 and the journey is far from over. Still waiting to pass this pregnancy and then I need a short break to recoup and maybe make some lifestyle changes. Just feeling bummed. :(


----------



## mackjess

Starry, you are so strong and brave. I cannot imagine what you are going through with the waiting, but you always have the attitude that you are going to keep trucking on. I really admire that, and I'm so sorry that you have to be so strong. :(


----------



## Starry Night

After my son was born and we discovered how worth the struggles a baby is my DH and I agreed that we would fight for a second child. And once I decide on something I can be very stubborn. LOL

Right now I'm feeling pretty pragmatic about things. I know some of the emotional turmoil will hit once I get through the physical stuff.


----------



## runnergrl

:hug: starry


----------



## ESwemba84

CD18 and I'm starting to feel discouraged. I'm about 5-6 DPO and having mild cramping. My cramping has tipically started a few days before AF arrives. I plan on testing Monday if AF isn't here yet, so I know whether or not to keep the appointment with my Fertility Doctor.


----------



## ESwemba84

And maybe it's more of a discouraged (but secretly hopeful)! I did experience left sided pain yesterday, and now it's just all over dull cramping. Did any of you have cramping around the time of implantation?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Es all fingers and toes crossed for you this cycle!

Good luck Hippie.

Starry you are such an inspiration to me, all the trouble is worth it and you will get there again xx

Hiya everyone that i've missed hope your well.

I've just eaten the biggest breakfast ever, some teamates and i went out for a full english breakfast and i ate mine and then everyone elses left overs ha ha they think im just getting fat! it's not my fault the baby wants what the baby wants ha ha


----------



## Young414

Pink- You're so funny!! The baby wants what the baby wants!

Hippie- GOOD LUCK!!

AFM- have yet to schedule an appointment. Kinda nervous about it. My first appointment though is just going to consist of paperwork and them wanting to know how they'll get paid. They won't scan me :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , hope everyone is having an ok day :) not much happening here just waiting lol..... Again , I spend my life waiting . Feeling pretty relaxed to be honest , not expecting a BFP this month ( not sure why ) maybe because I was so distracted withlife and living this month ... So if no BFP its on to t.he next cycle , and the one after that , and the one after that , and the one after that ... And on we go 

Starry a special shout out to you , hope your doing ok x


----------



## garfie

Hey Left - I'm 4DPO FF says so:haha: the only way to go back to being 9DPO is to drop my temps er noooooo thanks.

So do you fancy being my cycle buddy and we can wait it out together - although I warn you I have HPTs and I'm not afraid to use them:haha:

Good luck this cycle hun:flower:

Es - Fingers crossed she keeps well away - doesn't she know when shes not wanted:haha:

Hippie - Good luck hun :flower:

Pink - I had to reread your thread - as I was wondering what teammates were - doh thought it was a new kind of food I hadn't heard of - ok I really think my spring cleaning is going to my head:haha:

Young - My advice take each day as it comes hun and try and relax (don't worry you can say the same to me one day):winkwink:

Starry - :hugs: still being sent.

AFM - Decided this morning to turf out the cupboards in the kitchen - you know when you begin a job and think oh why did I bother - but now I'm nearly done I've cleared out some junk and you can actually see what is in them:happydance: anything to pass my extended tww:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Not that i want to get your hopes up unnessarily Left but that's exactly how i felt when i got my BFP, i really wasn't paying much attention to TTC, we manager to dtd once during my fertile week and that was it i just thought oh well onto next month, and bang, BFP! you never know, when you least expect it.... fx'd for you

Garfie, hee hee Hmm yeah tasty team mates are nom nom, good for you having a spring clean i had a little one last night as i was puttingthe groceries away and threw out a can of someting that went out of date in 2008! yuk!


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie I'm definitely in for being cycle buddies :happydance: I've never tested early so maybe its time for a new approach this month ! Mix it up at bit lol....

What day do you test from ? And using what as I may have to order some or et some first response in the chemist ? ...... Exciting days of poas ahead and the bonus of entertainment for the ladies ( I have to admit I love stalking Tww,s ) 

I should really do some spring cleaning myself but first :coffee: me thinks lol....


----------



## garfie

Left - I begin testing (but no one knows) about 8DPO - last time I got an iffy (or so I thought) positive on 9DPO and it became beautiful by 11DPO but then.........:cry:

So I use cheapies and if I get a pos then I switch to Superdrug - all of mine have shown up the latest 11DPO or she comes before then - but this month I don't have a clue:shrug: so we can make a date and POAS when you are ready:haha:

What was that tomorrow did you say:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Just be careful girls the earlier you test the more chance of a chemical and i dont know about you but i would rather not know, good luck to you both tho!


----------



## garfie

Pink - I don't know about Left but by the time I reach 11DPO I am late - as I have such short cycles:cry: so anything before then POS/NEG I take with a pinch of salt:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm Pink that's one reason I don't test early but if I was a week late I'd know anyway as I'm never ever late. So time to try something new this cycle see how it feels as I've wondered about testing early for a while now as the Tww near the end kills me and turns me into a basket case ! 

So Garfie how about we start poas from 10dpo ?? Too late for you lol.... I'm playing it safe lol...


----------



## Left wonderin

That's only 6 more days to wait lol.....


----------



## Hippielove

I'll be testing on the 11th of May.


----------



## MamaTex

Garfie you are making me feel lazy over here. I cleaned out the fridge some earlier this week. I felt so accomplished after not doing much. I discovered some moldy jalapenos in my crisper that were long overdue to be thrown out. I had big plans for those jalapenos but the other stuff in the crisper crowded them out from view. RIP dreams of a jalapeno cheeseburger.


----------



## Young414

Mama- HAHA I know what you mean about those moldy jalapenos. lol I, too, cleaned out my fridge and found some moldy lemons. I LOVE lemon water, but not moldy lemon water.


----------



## mackjess

Tex, I'm going to go home and take a nap and not clean a thing out of my fridge if that makes you feel better. I'll probably wake up and beg DH to go to the store for me since I'm about out of food. :)

Young, somehow moldy lemon water sounds less refreshing. :haha:

FX for your tests coming up ladies! :dust:


----------



## ESwemba84

Picked up a 2 pack of FRERs today! I don't know what day I ovulated but I'm guessing CD 12, so I'm guessing tomorrow is 7 DPO. Still too early. Probably going to wait until Saturday. We are all testing around the same time!


----------



## Sweetz33

1st of all big hugs Starry.....words can not even start to express my condolences. :(

Young! WOOOHOOO!!! lol Us FL gurlz are populating the USA rofl!!!

To all those testing :dust:

AFM...had only the colonoscopy. My sugars were too much out of whack so they are waiting. They did find a polyp about 5mm big and they said they need to do a biopsy to make sure it isn't cancerous. I am hoping (and praying) it isn't.


----------



## Left wonderin

SWeetzs polops are very common and mostly benign I'm sure everything will be just fine and that its just routine procedure to test it . I'm sure that doesn't stop you worrying but try not to :) x x 

How is that little man of yours doing :) ?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just a quick update - I tested today as I'm 10DPO :happydance: what is FF doing to me this month:cry:

Anyway was a big stark BFN - not that I expected anything else.

So for now Left we aren't cycle buddies:cry: but that doesn't mean FF won't change it's mind again:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweets......sorry you have to go through these medical tests. I know how just blah they can be. Hope everything comes out just fine.

Garfie........don't give up hope yet! FF apparently isn't being very decisive, so until AF comes, you are still in the game!

I couldn't hold off testing, lol, not even one more day. Got a shadow of a second line, but after having 11 months of maybe shadow lines, it's a BFN until proven otherwise. Besides, its too early to get a BFP. Woke up with a terrible headache and feeling crampy, and just can't help but think AF is immanent. Guess ill find out in a couple days!


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck to all of the weekend testers! :dust:

Moldy jalapenos and lemons- super yum :haha: I have been craving chicken salad wrapped in lettuce with 3 pickle spears lately. 3. no more, no less. OCD much? I have had it every day for lunch and I cant get enough. Pregnancy cravings are so weird. for a few months it was grilled ham and cheese sandwiches, now I cant stand the though of one. so weird?


----------



## Young414

Sweetz- You are right about us Florida gals :dance: and try not to worry :winkwink:

Garfie- I'm sorry about your BFN. :( I was really thinking about you!! 

Eswemba- Don't count yourself out yet!! 

runner- that chicken salad with THREE pickle spears sounds phenomenal right now! lol and yes, slightly OCD. :haha:

AFM- No change. Still no symptoms. But maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones. And it's pretty early, there is still plenty of time. lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie does FF change ov based on daily temps ? Awh I was looking forward to being poas buddies , don't know if ill be brave enough to do it alone lol..... However Eswmeba it looks like we maybe cycle buddies too :) I still think FF has me wrong for day of o/v as the temps I put in we're all less than accurate !! 
I'm either 5 or 3 DPO ?? LP usually 12 days so we will see :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Good luck to all the testers, i'll be thinking of you.

Sweetz, im sure it'll all work out fx'd for you xx

Young, enjoy the lack of any symptoms cos all to quickly you'll be feeling nauseous and achey and thoroughly crappy, then when you dont feel crappy you worry that somethings gone wrong, 'why dont i feel sick today Oh my!' then the next day Bang! feel like crap, it's an up and down rollercoaster of crappiness, but it's ok because your OH will say that as youve not actually been sick that it's all in your head and you should forget about it and he'll get pissy that you dont want to DTD and wont understand when you try to explain that aside from the bloating and the sickness and the aching and back pain the tiredness you are concerned that something will go wrong again the the stress and anxiety is too much to bear!

And breathe, sorry for the rant but this is my life just now, please trust me im not complaining about the symptoms i'll take all the nausea nad back pain and smile about it, i am however complaining about my OH ha ha


----------



## Young414

Pinkcasi said:


> Good luck to all the testers, i'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Sweetz, im sure it'll all work out fx'd for you xx
> 
> Young, enjoy the lack of any symptoms cos all to quickly you'll be feeling nauseous and achey and thoroughly crappy, then when you dont feel crappy you worry that somethings gone wrong, 'why dont i feel sick today Oh my!' then the next day Bang! feel like crap, it's an up and down rollercoaster of crappiness, but it's ok because your OH will say that as youve not actually been sick that it's all in your head and you should forget about it and he'll get pissy that you dont want to DTD and wont understand when you try to explain that aside from the bloating and the sickness and the aching and back pain the tiredness you are concerned that something will go wrong again the the stress and anxiety is too much to bear!
> 
> And breathe, sorry for the rant but this is my life just now, please trust me im not complaining about the symptoms i'll take all the nausea nad back pain and smile about it, i am however complaining about my OH ha ha



Well Goodness pink!!! This all sounds so horrible. lol I will enjoy my lack of symptoms while I can. lol :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha it's not that bad honest, im just ranting today, Oh and one other thing, your OH wont take you seriously anymore because your just hormonal and emotional all the time, so there's no value in how you feel at all *sigh*

But really it's wonderful and i cant wait till im really properly pregnant you know all fat and waddleing, at the moment everyone just thinks i've gotten fat, it'll all be worth it once i hear that heartbeat and know that everything is ok in there then i can relax and enjoy.

I did order a doppler online the other day so hopefully that'll come soon i just hope that i can find a heartbeat otherwise i'll freak out ha ha even though it is still pretty early.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!! Just a quick pop in.

Garfie u rock!! Ur so inspiring!! I wish I could come and pack u up and bring u bk home with me and hide u under my bed for wen I have a bad day!!

Sweetz!! (I'm SCREAMING in excitement) So glad to hear from u and I see u were totally busy with that body of yours! When your son gets older u can let him know how hard you had to work and the things u had to go through to get him here..I'm sure he'll be much more grateful then some of these other kids! At least I know mines better! I hope it's not cancerous, will def b praying for you ma'am. Take it ez!!! And tell your little man He's BNB Cousin Lil Tyler says...."Whannnnn, Whannnn(he's crying :winkwink: ) Still in awe at the fact that we met on this thread in hopes of trying to conceive and ended up having our sons on the same Day!!! "BNB sisters forever"!!

Starry: Just take it 1 day at a time, it will get better!!

Runner: Wowsers!! Ur 25wks already!!! Ur almost at the finish line!!

Eswemba: Don't count urself out yet, that shadow of a line may just need a few more days to darken, FX don't lose hope!!

BaMa: How's that new fresh baby girl doing? I know you're all smiles!!

Pink: Don't feel bad while pregnant you got the OK to eat all u want!! Have fun with it! U worked hard for it!

Leftwondering : My FX for u ma'am!!! 

Young: Love that attitude!! Def don't count urself out!! Some don't have Symptns!! It's yours for the taking!! FX!!

Mackjess: Im constantly running out of food!! I know how u feel except my DH is working over the road so I have to drag me and the babe out the house to grab some grub...how lucky u are:winkwink:

Hi to Mamtex and all the ladies here!! Have a Great Day ladies!!!


----------



## Young414

Pink!! You just reminded me to order my doppler!!! Thanks!! :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Never you are so great at remembering everyone and what is going on for them :)) it's great to see you checking in :)) ill pocket you and Garfie to be my pma :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Glad i could help young ha ha I hope mine comes soon and that it works i'll be gutted if i cant find anything, i swore i wouldn't get one but i had a weak moment ha ha 

Hiya Never glad things are going well for you and that lil Tyler give him a squeeze from me.


----------



## Young414

never- Left is right! You MUST keep a list of everybody and what they are going through! You are stellar at that!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never...

"Coo, coo...grunt...grr....WAAAAAAAA!!!!"

Xander says WAZUP to cousin Tyler LOL!!


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - maybe it is my own leftover hormones, but I get so angry when I hear that OH's don't take morning sickness seriously. WTH??? Why would a woman fake that?? They help create these babies and then they offer no support when the going gets tough? I just don't get how men can be so heartless and outright cruel. Thinking with their wieners, I guess.

(I have to say that my DH is total opposite so I know it is possible for men to be kind and thoughtful during pregnancy. If mine can do it, it can't be that hard)


----------



## Pinkcasi

To be fair he's not that bad i shouldn't run him down so much at least he's around ha ha, he does ask me every day how im feeling, i think they just dont understand how if your not actually sick then you should be fine, which i guess makes sense. I've actually not felt sich the last few days it's sorta disconcerting to be honest i hope everythings ok.


----------



## Starry Night

I guess maybe explain it that you're not sick from a germ or virus but that the pregnancy itself is making you sick. It's the same result from different causes. I don't vomit in pregnancy but the nausea and headaches are very real and are on level with stomach bugs. And it *should* go away by second tri.


----------



## ESwemba84

Still having "discomfort" in the pelvic region, but I'm starting to think its more bloating and gas related. I feel very backed up down there, and that's what happened last time I was pregnant! Although I'm not real sure how early that started. Went to Walmart and got 5 of those 88 cent tests so I can satisfy my POAS addiction. Going to test every day until AF gets here, or I get a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Left wonderin

ESwemba84 said:


> Still having "discomfort" in the pelvic region, but I'm starting to think its more bloating and gas related. I feel very backed up down there, and that's what happened last time I was pregnant! Although I'm not real sure how early that started. Went to Walmart and got 5 of those 88 cent tests so I can satisfy my POAS addiction. Going to test every day until AF gets here, or I get a pleasant surprise.

Hi that all sounds very promising :) I hope you get a WONDERFUL SUPRISE :) 
I'm waiting for my tests to arrive in the post , then hoping to be brave enough to begin testiNg , I've never tested early before :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Good luck to you!! I really hope it's good news es!

In other news my Doppler arrived this morning and I heard my babies heartbeat it's the most beautiful thing ever!!! I can't believe it.

I'm so sorry to those of you that have just gone through a loss and people desperately ttc this might be insensitive but I just wanted to share it with you girls.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh pink how wonderful for you :) I bet it offers such reassurance that your baby is as snug as a bug in a rug :) it must be the most wonderful sound ever xxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

It really is I could listen to it all day, I've recorded it on my phone and keep playing it, but now I'm worrying that its pottering around 114.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg now I'm not sure that I have found it it might be my own heartbeat, how on earth am I supposed to know?!? Praps I shouldn't have bothered its too stressful!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg I found it, I watched a video on YouTube so I knew what I was listening for and then there was a really fast boom boom boom well sorta flutter really but then I lost it before I could record it and now can't find it again, but I am sure that it was my lo I heard :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Ooooh Pink Congrats on your doppler arrival! I used one the entire time I was pregnant with Hayley :) LOVED the reassurance. In the early days the lil buggers dart around in there and are damn near impossible to find. Sometimes when it's hit and miss like that your reading will be a little slow but you may get spikes of upwards 120-150bpm. Plus you found your little partner really early, I didn't find hayley until 10 or 11 weeks ;) 

To all the ladies getting ready to test :dust: Hope everyone gets their BFP! 

Well girls I am almost beat. LO has a terribly stuffed up nose which makes it hard for her to sleep and well, when baby can't sleep, no one sleeps. Ahhh! I had just got her into a sleep routine that worked perfect for us and that's shot now. Lol. I think this kid just wants to be a vampire. And when I put saline in her nose and use the aspirator I feel like I'm water boarding her :nope: She gets so upset for a little while but that, humidifiers and warm baths are the only things that seem to help. It's so odd that babies don't mouth breathe well. And it makes a stuffy nose so hard on the little guys :(
Kinda makes me think "WHEW! Two will be crazy! But honestly, with all that cuteness, babies are like potato chips, one is never enough. ;)


----------



## jabish

14 dpo here and no symptoms of pregnancy except bb's hurt but that's pretty much normal for me at this time except they are sore neer my pts also...but also no signs of :af: either...have been haveing twinges on the right side of my uterus all day..had some cramps 2 days ago during the night...and considered myself out of the running..not sure what to thing
k..i know exactly when i oed and i have a 14 day LP
any thoughts?


----------



## mackjess

I'd say test tomorrow if no af


----------



## jabish

mackjess said:


> I'd say test tomorrow if no af

i bought like 5 tests from walmart ..the 88 cent ones...but not sure if they are junkie.....i tested after work and a big BFN...but i will wait for morning urine and see ....it's just enuff to make me wanna keep going...everytime i feel like i can't do this another month something pulls me back in..


----------



## mojojojo563

jabish said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> I'd say test tomorrow if no af
> 
> i bought like 5 tests from walmart ..the 88 cent ones...but not sure if they are junkie.....i tested after work and a big BFN...but i will wait for morning urine and see ....it's just enuff to make me wanna keep going...everytime i feel like i can't do this another month something pulls me back in..Click to expand...

I used the .88 Walmart ones they do work takes a little bit for the second line to get there but it worked


----------



## mackjess

Well good luck with FMU!


----------



## mojojojo563

jabish said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> I'd say test tomorrow if no af
> 
> i bought like 5 tests from walmart ..the 88 cent ones...but not sure if they are junkie.....i tested after work and a big BFN...but i will wait for morning urine and see ....it's just enuff to make me wanna keep going...everytime i feel like i can't do this another month something pulls me back in..Click to expand...

Id try again tomorrow in the morning but be sure you wait a bit with those test as the second like takes a little bit to come up. Good luck baby dust!!!!


----------



## garfie

Warning ladies if you suddenly get an urge to
clean out the kitchen cupboards - this could be why:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lpjkp

Is that a BFP garfie?! It had better be!!! Eeeek! Xxx


----------



## garfie

I'm so hoping at the moment though I am on :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lpjkp

Aaarrrgghh!!!! Id definitely say it is!! Im so incredibly happy for you! Xxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Garfie! :happydance:

I'm slowly losing hope. BFNs so far, even this morning (10 DPO-ish). I keep thinking I see lines, but they are shadowy and have no color. I have an appointment with the Fertility doc tomorrow, and I'm really hoping AF shows up today or tomorrow so we can get started on testing and treatment. Tomorrow marks 1 year since I found out I had lost the pregnancy, and I'm ok with it, I just thought I would have gotten pregnant again by now. Or, what would be more awesome is if I get a BFP on the anniversary of my MC........only time will tell!


----------



## Hippielove

garfie said:


> Warning ladies if you suddenly get an urge to
> clean out the kitchen cupboards - this could be why:happydance:

LOL, congrats


----------



## Young414

Garfie- Ahhhh!! :happydance: Congrats!!!

Eswemba- Don't give up hope. I had, then I tested. and a BFP. Until AF comes there is hope!! Please don't be down. :hugs:

Pink- SOO glad you heard the heartbeat. Even if only for a moment. Mine is supposed to arrive in the morning. I'll only be a possible 5.5 weeks..so it'll be a while before I can try.. lol SO happy for you though! :thumbup:

Good morning to all you other ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Argh! Garfie! I'm sooooo excited!!! That's amazing!!! Please stick lil one, oh garf you do so deserve it!!!

Don't give up hope es you deserve it too its not over till she comes, I really hope this is it for you!!

Ok so as for me it's a bank holiday here in England so I'm not in work hooray it's a beautiful sunny day and I'm sat in the house nursing a aches back lol
I've been having some boyfriend issues these last few days, he left on Saturday saying he was going to stay with him mum for a bit to give us time, since then we have talked and texted and we both agree that we want it to work, I certainly don't want to do anything hasty when I know I'm so hormonal. I just know we've been through so much in the short time we've been together, my depressive episodes, the mc, him losing his job, falling out with my family, we've been through a lot and I think it's all taken its toll.
But I'm also scared that maybe this is just the end of the line and that if we fight it that we'll end up hating each other, but we have to fight for it right, were having a baby!


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - that's so exciting! Definitely looks like a bfp to me! :) Hope this is your forever baby!

AFM - started bleeding this morning. It's still light but it's bright red and I'm feeling really AF-like. I hope things will finally be starting and I can move on.


----------



## MamaTex

essie0828: I hope your little one is feeling better. But if she wants to be a vampire, may she be the kind that does not sparkle!! 

jabish: Did you test already? My only thought is that a BFP may just be imminent if AF has arrived. 

Garfie: That line is very clear. Hoping and wishing this little one stays around to bring us all happy updates!!

ESwemba: IF AF doesn't arrive and you got a BFP that would be great. Don't lose hope until AF does arrive. If she does, I am hoping she gets on with what she is tasked to do so you can move forward!!

Young414: Happy 5.5 weeks!!

Pink: The upside to the fight is that your boyfriend sounds like he has a cool head and wants to work things out. If there is a break up, it does not mean that you two cannot still be good parents, but with your boyfriend committed to working through things it sounds like you guys have a shot!!!

Oh and happy 10 weeks. So crazy you are already 10 weeks already. Almost to second trimester!!

Starry Night: I know you have been waiting in the wings so to speak so I am of the mind that this is hopefully a sign that your body is moving forward. 

AFM: I am kind of concerned as I have had an increase in discharge. Maybe this is TMI but it is getting a little thicker. What upsets me is that when I was at my OB's last week I was asked if there had been any change in discharge. I hadn't had any, but as soon as I get home, there starts to be a change!! My OB's office is one that I can't call to and ask questions from the OB or the nurse he has. I have to come in. The discharge hasn't turned yellow, green, or any other weird color and the smell isn't different so right now I will not worry about it too much.


----------



## mackjess

Try not to worry too much tex. Mine changed and seems damper in general, so I had a yes when my OB asked. She said it's because you continually make stuff to keep the mucus plug built up until it comes out before birth. She was looking more for if it felt like water to make sure I wasn't leaking fluid, and mine hasn't seemed like water or felt like 'trickles' or anything like that, so I think thicker is OK. That's how mine is. IT IS NOT PLEASANT. Lol. Poor DH, even on the rare moments I'm kinda in the mood I don't want to cause I feel gross because of the extra discharge. Bleh.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks tex yeah we're both committed to making it work, he came home tonight and were going to spend some time together tomorrow.

I know 10 weeks isn't it weird, I just hope I'm actually there I mean, last time I thought I had gotten to 12 and a half weeks but babe didn't get past 5 and a half, I just hope that it is actually 10 weeks along, wasn't able to find it with he Doppler earlier so I really don't know, 2 weeks till my scan.

Starry, so glad that its started you can start to move on, I know it's like being in limbo xx


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry:hugs:

I have had the weirdest cramps for like a week now. They are not in the middle, but it feels like each ovary is achy, and i feel pressure on both sides. At first I thought it was gas and constipation, but now I really can't tell. AF is due anywhere from tomorrow until Friday.


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh, yeah! Happy 10 weeks Pink!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink double figures :) well done girl ! 

Starry I'm glad things appear to be move forward for you xxx 

Esew, hoping that you get s nice SUPRISE this month and a BFP :) 

AFM : 9dpo tommrow with ABSOULTLY NO SYMPTOMS , nada nilch :( not a cramp or sore boobie in sight !!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Things seemed to have slowed again but still cramping and passing brown sludgey stuff (tmi) so I'm guessing it's a matter of days until the real stuff starts. Not looking forward to it but am trying to look past that to being able to move on. I'm ready to feel clean inside after feeling like full of junk and dead stuff for so long.


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: starry


----------



## essie0828

[email protected] Agreed. May she not sparkle ;). Ty hun. She is feeling better now. And about the discharge...I agree with mackjess. I wouldn't worry if there's no odd smells or colors that may indicate infection or if it's not amniotic fluid like. I also had a big increase in discharge from about 20weeks on.
If it seems really odd it may be worth a trip to the ob. Your closing in on the third trimester fast Mama, not long now. Next thing you know, you will have a little squishy! 

So I'm gonna gloat a little and do a :happydance: 13 lbs lost since the new thyroid meds :happydance: Lol, now only about 60 to go :dohh: DH is pushing ttc now but I still want to wait a month more at least. I'm still a little terrified I suppose.....


----------



## essie0828

Starry double :hugs: for you dear. I've been where you are waiting to miscarry with my 2nd tri loss. It's a terrible place :nope: Indulge yourself some and try to find something to put your anger into. I would work myself into exhaustion just to sleep. It made the days faster and nights more liveable.


----------



## runnergrl

:hug: to all the beautiful ladies in this thread! Im praying for all of you today whether its TTC, recovery from loss, pregnancy stresses, or being a mommy to a fresh new life! 

Love you all!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## ESwemba84

Still no AF, and still shadow lines, although today's test may have been a more definitive shadow line (pee was diluted, so that doesn't help). I'm headed to my fertility doc and I'm going to get her to do a test also. I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## ESwemba84

Had a wonderful fertility appointment. I didn't have them test. Today is the one year anniversary of my MC, and my appointment was in the suite connected to where I had my ultrasound last year. It brought up so many feelings and memories, and I have to say today is harder and more filled with emotion than the would have been due date. The doctor was wonderful and explained everything. I really feel good about everything.

Next, I have to get day 3 hormones tested and have an HSG shortly after that, but none of that can happen until AF shows up. So, I'm just waiting!


----------



## Left wonderin

ESW must have been a hard day for you :hugs: . Great about the positive consultation with FS . 

Had a bit of a crap day myself today . Was at work and scheduling meetings over the next couple of months . Opened my diary and there in big writing with a smiley face was " MATERNITY LEAVE TO BEGIN TODAY " must have put it in after edd was given before mc :cry: . I wanted to run out of the room and have a good:cry: but instead had to organise a rotten meeting for that date :( 
Feeling very down now :)


----------



## Young414

Left - I know what you mean! I had so many calendars at work and all of them had Maternity Leave and EDD and smileys everywhere. It's tough. Hang in there. 

Es- Sorry that everything was emotional for you today. :( But at least you are optimistic!! Hoping AF starts soon so the testing can begin :) 

AFM- still no symptoms. Not complaining, just updating. Im sure they will catch up to me with full force in a few weeks. Fetal Doppler came in the mail yesterday! Sad though because I also have many weeks to wait before I can use that. I'm just gonna keep swimming with fx'd and positive thinking!


----------



## Left wonderin

Young nearly the 6 week mark , your ticker is moving along :) I'm 9dpo and not a symptom in the world .... Not a cramp , a twinge , a spot nothing :(


----------



## diamondlove33

ESwemba84 said:


> Had a wonderful fertility appointment. I didn't have them test. Today is the one year anniversary of my MC, and my appointment was in the suite connected to where I had my ultrasound last year. It brought up so many feelings and memories, and I have to say today is harder and more filled with emotion than the would have been due date. The doctor was wonderful and explained everything. I really feel good about everything.
> 
> Next, I have to get day 3 hormones tested and have an HSG shortly after that, but none of that can happen until AF shows up. So, I'm just waiting!


HSG is how I got pregnant! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. I had a great weekend away at a dog trial. Did lots of shopping too! Was with a friend, so I didn't get to temp or poas for 3 days (kind of nice really). Anyone know if they ovulated the first cycle after miscarriage? Hmm, not sure what my body is doing---maybe tomorrow will show something.


----------



## Starry Night

I didn't chart so can't say for sure, but I got all my usual ov signs before my first AF and AF showed up exactly 2 weeks later. Same thing happened the cycle afterwards. However, the cycle after that was only 18 days and I didn't get ov signs.

AFM - see my doctor tomorrow. If I can confirm the m/c (as last scan showed baby still technicaly had a heart beat -- albeit under 50bpm) then I want to ask for a d&C as my bleeding has stopped again. I'm very, very stressed....like chest pains and struggling to breath. I just want this to end.


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry how awful a dnc sounds like the best option for you if hb is gone :( hang in there Hun only one day to your appointment . 

Mowat what were the dog trials , I do agility with my border collie and black lab . I love it :)


----------



## garfie

Starry - I'm so sorry hun - a DNC does sound the best way - have you had one before?:hugs:

Mowat - I think I must have Ovulated after my early loss last month as I recently got my BFP:happydance:

Young - Congrats being 6 weeks:happydance:

Left - Lovely temps still - so keep positive :thumbup: and I think we all mark our calendars (it's a girl thing) :haha: mine have quite a few lost souls in them :cry: 

Esw - How are you today - sounds like you have a good FS - that is half the battle believe me - hopefully she will show up soon - or NOT and a lovely glowing BFP takes her place :happydance:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:

AFM - Did another superdrug test and the line is getting darker HCG level should be back today and also I'm already booked in for scans - wow how fast is this moving The hospital wanted to give me a reassurance scan at 5weeks but I've said no - as 5weeks will just worry me as there won't be a lot to see if anything. So I asked for sometime in June - June 5 is my first scan in the meantime I will keep testing and keep my fingers crossed:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

The results are in HCG 50 Prog 61 - I know I have a long way to go - but it's a start right :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies,

Es glad you had a good appointment albeit a bit emotional, i think im dreading the anniversary of my loss way more than the due date to be honest.

Starry :hugs: but like the others have said a DnC is the best way at this point, you just want to be able to greive and move on.

Left :hugs: it sucks right.

Everone in the TWW Fxd for you, everyone else hope your well.

Im pretty good just now, symptoms have calmed right down, the nausea appears to have gone, i still get stabbing twinges in my stomach that i think is ligament pain to reassure me, and i get really bad back pain in the mornings, no matter how i lie in bed i wake up and am in agony, that's not good buti spent some time with OH ysterday, we went to the zoo, it was lovely just to reconnect with him and relax a bit, i think we'll be alright, we just needto be more aware of each others needs.
2 weeks yesterday till my scan hooray!


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, that's fantastic!:happydance:

Well, took another FRER this AM at 12 DPOish. The 2nd line is a bit more than a shadow line, but still very very faint. I've attached it below, and just to note I edited it to get the line to show well enough to even consider posting it on here. My cramping was painful yesterday, and has eased up a bit this morning, but it's a bit different than AF, but almost the same. Feeling a bit nauseous right now, so I'm hoping this is the start of something beautiful:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1050.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Young414

Es- I cant see the line :shrug: I don't doubt you though!! This is the start of something beautiful!! FX'd!


----------



## ESwemba84

Ugh, stupid B&B uploader decompressed my picture. Here's a link to a better photo:

https://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx77/ern91413/IMG_1050.jpg


----------



## Young414

es!- I SEE IT!!!! YAY!


----------



## mackjess

I SEE IT! I'm a believer!! Was that FMU? Looking forward to seeing that line getting darker!


----------



## diamondlove33

ESwemba84 said:


> Ugh, stupid B&B uploader decompressed my picture. Here's a link to a better photo:
> 
> https://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx77/ern91413/IMG_1050.jpg

ES- I See it!! :hugs: :happydance: 

Lets FX for a very sticky baby! Congratulations!

AFM - Doing okay DH and I are struggling a little bit, Is it normal to argue around this time ? I just feel like everything is upsetting me and he's not being sensitive! ... He has YET to tell his mother that I'm pregant... and that is where the fight started [her and I don't get along]

help.. feelin down..


----------



## Pinkcasi

I have to be honest and say i dont see it Es but then i never do when people post these things unless it's really obvious, i dont doubt you at all!

Diamond, i do hope it's normal as me and my OH have been at it as well, as you can see from my post the other day he left for a couple of days it was so bad, but he's back now and hopefully we'll be alright, there are so many hormones flyin about just now i think it would be weird not to fight right?!?!?!?!


----------



## ESwemba84

Yes, FMU. I sure hope it does get darker. Praying so much right now.


----------



## mackjess

Diamond, I know my DH was that way. I think it takes awhile for the baby to seem real for the men, and it's scary for them. My DH still doesn't want to feel my belly or feel the baby kick, but he started taking darn good care of me and really acknowledging it around 18 weeks? I think it took seeing a scan that actually looked like a baby and wriggling around for it to sink in for him. Now he is also driving me nuts emailing me anytime he sees a baby related coupon or news article. Haha. He was worried the other day about LO being born with flathead syndrome (FHS) because he saw a news article about it. Poor thing. I had to explain to him how rare that is, and to stop reading stuff because you can't try to think about every thing that could possibly happen or you'll go nuts worrying.

But the first trimester, I swear he barely acted like I was prego.


----------



## diamondlove33

*Pink-* I would think so, it doesn't help that we have so much going on this is my first baby of course i'm terrified and nervous and needing him more than ever and his daughters mom finally caught wind of the pregnancy and sh** hit the fan and she's calling him crying and blah blah blah and its just one thing after another to make me mad! He left last night.. :nope: I had his phone and keys in my hand and was trying to ask him not to leave so we could talk.. and out the door he went. 
He was in bed when I woke up but I tried to say goodbye before I left for work and he wouldn't even say bye or I love you or anything. I just feel by myself when he does this stuff I can't go to friends or family bc they don't understand and they'll end up hating him of course. ugh! :nope:


----------



## mackjess

So if you are married why the hell does the ex call crying because you are having a baby? Don't a lot of married people have children together? Sounds like that is probably what got him irritated and now he's reacting badly to you.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh sorry Diamond that sucks, i know how you feel but just remember it's a stressful time for you both a lot is changing for the both of you, i've realised that im so selfish about it ll, it's all 'IM pregnant' IM having a baby' and he doesn't even come into it, i need to think of him more, and he needs to accept that i work full time i run a house without help from him, and im cooking a whole new person, it's tiring!

Really i think that if it was going to be an issue for the ex (though why i dont know) then he should have told her upfront rather than her hearing on the grapevine, i no you shouldn't have to pander, I mean we haven't told my step son's mum, and if she has issue she can take it up with me but i dont think she will, she has 2 other kids wither her now husband so there's no grounds really.

I think you need to sit down and talk to him, explain that a lot of it might be hormones and that's not to say that your feelings aren't valid but running away just doesn't help, but also if him leaving stops you guys from having a bigger falling out then it might help, it certainly helped us, just a couple of days away made us see things clearer.

All the best xx


----------



## MamaTex

Starry: I know how hard this is. I was hyperventilating at points after my loss because I was so upset. Just remember to try and breathe. Punch a purse or something. I can sense the hurt and pain. Show it who is boss. It's not right you have to deal with it in the first place. My wish is that this is over for you asap. I hope what I am saying is not coming off insensitive. I just remember wanting to get through the pain as soon as possible so I could start grappling with life again. Hang in there!

garfie: Glad to hear your lines are getting darker and your results have come back with some signs of progress!!

Eswemba: I saw a faint line with the second photo. I am hoping this is it for you!!!

diamond: Sorry to hear what you are going through with all the drama and relationship stress. Hopefully things calm down some. Your husband really needs to talk to his ex about boundaries and be the one to let her know what is happening between the two of you. You need not engage her. People like that are looking for trouble!!

Pink: The stabbing pains definitely sound like ligament pains. You are coming along!!!

AFM: Nothing new to report. We are waiting on a friend right now who took the day off to help us unload some things from the lake house we stayed in out in Romayor, Texas before we moved to Houston. There is some furniture and silverware I would like to get. I have been dying to get our bookshelf so I can have a home for my bound Walking Dead graphic novels. I am hoping the trip goes well. I don't have a great fondness for Romayor, but will grit my teeth if it means getting some stuff we need in the house.


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Oh sorry Diamond that sucks, i know how you feel but just remember it's a stressful time for you both a lot is changing for the both of you, i've realised that im so selfish about it ll, it's all 'IM pregnant' IM having a baby' and he doesn't even come into it, i need to think of him more, and he needs to accept that i work full time i run a house without help from him, and im cooking a whole new person, it's tiring!
> 
> Really i think that if it was going to be an issue for the ex (though why i dont know) then he should have told her upfront rather than her hearing on the grapevine, i no you shouldn't have to pander, I mean we haven't told my step son's mum, and if she has issue she can take it up with me but i dont think she will, she has 2 other kids wither her now husband so there's no grounds really.
> 
> I think you need to sit down and talk to him, explain that a lot of it might be hormones and that's not to say that your feelings aren't valid but running away just doesn't help, but also if him leaving stops you guys from having a bigger falling out then it might help, it certainly helped us, just a couple of days away made us see things clearer.
> 
> All the best xx

Pink- Omgosh your first paragraph is EXACTLY how I feel, having a full time job, a house, pets, a stepdaughter, and making a person is exhausting and he's a man and does the dishes once and gives the impression he's been cleaning for a week straight! He gets mad when I don't have time to call the car insurance or little things like that but i have a million and one things on my plate [like ALL women it seems] and he thinks that i'm just lounging around all day! ha! :haha:

As for EX they weren't separated for very long when he and I met... [they never married] and she never has gotten over him I know she has always thought that they would be together again - I think in her head whatever happened between DH and I she always had one up on me because she is the mother of his child.. well, we just took THAT away. Haha. She's just in denial.. But of course the hormones are making me crazy insecure that he already had a child and this isn't HIS first. blah! Crazy woman alert! :nope:

But, you're right Pink , him leaving was best. I Just went to sleep. He was home when I woke up and I just left for work. We will see tonight.. :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

Good luck Diamond. Hopefully you both have cooler heads now and things will be better. It's terrible about the ex still calling and being a bother. YOU ARE MARRIED, he picked you, and you didn't have a child together yet. I think that says a lot about his commitment to you, and that it's stronger than what he had with the ex. I hope that you feel better about it soon, and that she gets the picture that he actually did move on, so she can too. Not that I know her, but no woman should be pining away for someone that doesn't feel the same. She should move on and find someone new herself!


----------



## diamondlove33

mackjess said:


> Good luck Diamond. Hopefully you both have cooler heads now and things will be better. It's terrible about the ex still calling and being a bother. YOU ARE MARRIED, he picked you, and you didn't have a child together yet. I think that says a lot about his commitment to you, and that it's stronger than what he had with the ex. I hope that you feel better about it soon, and that she gets the picture that he actually did move on, so she can too. Not that I know her, but no woman should be pining away for someone that doesn't feel the same. She should move on and find someone new herself!

Thank you so much, you guys have no idea how comforting it is that other women feel the same - to top it all off she is in a relationship and i'm sorry but I am completely appalled BY ANYONE who thinks it's okay to get involved [try, in her case] w/ something w/ a pregnant wife at home. Its worse because they ended because SHE cheated. Its just ridiculous. You ladies really are making me feel SO MUCH BETTER and actually repeating what he was telling me last night .. sue me.. it sounds better coming from women :haha:


----------



## ESwemba84

Welp, AF seems like she's on her way in the next few hours. More crampy and spotting (sort of). I'm really starting to hate FRERs. This is not the first time there was a "line" and it ended up being the antibody strip. I was just really holding onto hope that after all this time it was positive.......

Time to huddle down with some comfort food and Midol, and call the fertility doc. Onto the next one.....


----------



## Left wonderin

Aw ESW just saw your last post and I'm sorry :hugs: its terrible when your hopes get dashed from a height . Xxx


----------



## diamondlove33

ESwemba84 said:


> Welp, AF seems like she's on her way in the next few hours. More crampy and spotting (sort of). I'm really starting to hate FRERs. This is not the first time there was a "line" and it ended up being the antibody strip. I was just really holding onto hope that after all this time it was positive.......
> 
> Time to huddle down with some comfort food and Midol, and call the fertility doc. Onto the next one.....



I still have hope for you! I have AF like cramps right after my BFP, too! :hugs: Good vibes your way. FX <3


----------



## mackjess

ES, I'm so sorry hun!! I hate FRERs for you too then! I know it's rough after having your hopes up from the test, but I'm glad you had such a good appt with the fertility doc yesterday and will be back on track. And I'm glad you are back to more normal cycles, even though it did bring AF. :( It's such a good sign that your body is doing what it's supposed to after all the turmoil of the past months. Remember that, and give yourself a little hug from me. :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

AF came on very rapidly, and she is angry! I was upset at first, and then I called to make my appointment for my day 3 test and my HSG, and my follow up appointment is on the 21st. So I have things to look forward to.


----------



## diamondlove33

ESwemba84 said:


> AF came on very rapidly, and she is angry! I was upset at first, and then I called to make my appointment for my day 3 test and my HSG, and my follow up appointment is on the 21st. So I have things to look forward to.

GOOD !!! I'm happy for you that you're getting the HSG - ttc for a year and NOTHING! not even false postive, and got pg same cycle as HSG. :thumbup:
Way to keep your head up ES. <3


----------



## ESwemba84

diamondlove33 said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> AF came on very rapidly, and she is angry! I was upset at first, and then I called to make my appointment for my day 3 test and my HSG, and my follow up appointment is on the 21st. So I have things to look forward to.
> 
> GOOD !!! I'm happy for you that you're getting the HSG - ttc for a year and NOTHING! not even false postive, and got pg same cycle as HSG. :thumbup:
> Way to keep your head up ES. <3Click to expand...

That gives me hope. I mean, there is nothing I can do but keep trying....and I have complete faith in my doctor. When the timing is right, I will get pregnant. Until then, these cramps are painful!:wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

ES - sorry that AF caught you and isn't being very nice about it. Glad that you have such a good doctor. Hope everything works out and you get your rainbow soon.

AFM - feel like I'm mostly having selfish posts these days but right now I'm too sick to concentrate. Got a nasty cold and I was at my doctor's today and it seems some paperwork from previous tests never got past the receptionist's desk and I have a blood infection! No wonder I feel so crappy!! I'm on anti-biotics now. Getting another round of betas and if my hcg is going down (pretty sure it is) then I will be able to request a d&c.


----------



## Left wonderin

God Starry no wonder you feel awful ! How the hell did that happen ? I'm so hoping for you that the anti-biotic kicks in soon . Be as selfish as you like , everyone is 100% here for you xxxxxx


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> ES - sorry that AF caught you and isn't being very nice about it. Glad that you have such a good doctor. Hope everything works out and you get your rainbow soon.
> 
> AFM - feel like I'm mostly having selfish posts these days but right now I'm too sick to concentrate. Got a nasty cold and I was at my doctor's today and it seems some paperwork from previous tests never got past the receptionist's desk and I have a blood infection! No wonder I feel so crappy!! I'm on anti-biotics now. Getting another round of betas and if my hcg is going down (pretty sure it is) then I will be able to request a d&c.


Oh my gosh thats so dangerous how did they not catch it!!! Well hopefully you will finally be able to take the next step <3 :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I am starting to wonder if the doctor meant to say bladder infection as that had come up earlier or if he meant to say there was signs of infection in the blood because yah....blood infection sounds dangerous! I was really shocked when he said "blood infection". I was like, couldn't I die from that??? I don't think English is his first language.


----------



## mowat

Ugh, stupid computer didn't send my stupid message... start again....

Thinking of you Starry! Hope you can start healing soon. Waiting is so hard.

Sorry to hear AF got you Eswemba. Glad you've got some testing coming up to take your mind of things.

Hi Left Wondering! I have a standard poodle and an Airedale. We were just at a rally trial---they kicked butt! We also do agility and obedience. Don't get much chance to got to trials because we're in the middle of nowhere.

Temperature stayed pretty much the same this morning. I was starting to think I might have O'ed on the weekend, but just got an almost positive opk today, so who knows. Getting impatient!


----------



## Young414

Es- I'm so sorry! But I am glad that you have appointments set up. :) 

Starry- I really hope he meant bladder infection. Blood infection sounds super serious! selfish?? no! don't even worry about that!! We are here for you! 

AFM- still no symptoms. Not worrying about it though.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Es, sorry to hear she's being a bitch but you seem positive about things, good luck for your FS appts.

Starry, goodness i hope they meant Bladder too, so sorry your feeling rough it's the last thing you need.

Young, enjoy it while you can, you might be one of the lucky ones that escapes the first tri without any symptoms at all.

AFM, nothing much to report here, Oh did i tell you that we went to the zoo on Tuesday it was awsome i felt like a kid, a beautiful sunny day and a trip to the zoo!
And (tmi sorry) im having a little extra 'fluid leak' at the moment is this normal at this early stage? im not concerned as such just wanted to check, also i slept with a pillow under my lower back last night and woke up pain free hooray!


----------



## Young414

Pink- Glad that you are pain free! YAY!!! and the fluid leak? I'm not too sure, but if you aren't worried about it, it's probably normal :)


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Es, sorry to hear she's being a bitch but you seem positive about things, good luck for your FS appts.
> 
> Starry, goodness i hope they meant Bladder too, so sorry your feeling rough it's the last thing you need.
> 
> Young, enjoy it while you can, you might be one of the lucky ones that escapes the first tri without any symptoms at all.
> 
> AFM, nothing much to report here, Oh did i tell you that we went to the zoo on Tuesday it was awsome i felt like a kid, a beautiful sunny day and a trip to the zoo!
> And (tmi sorry) im having a little extra 'fluid leak' at the moment is this normal at this early stage? im not concerned as such just wanted to check, also i slept with a pillow under my lower back last night and woke up pain free hooray!

What kind of fluid? Like extra CM?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Urm yeah it's like watery and seems to be more of it, it's not like streaming out or anything but just more than normal, I never noticed any change at all all the time i was TTC it was always the same no matter what point of my cycle i was at (bloody annoying for ttc!) i think tha'ts why im so aware of every tiny change now


----------



## ESwemba84

That's normal, Pink. As long as its not blood, your fine.

Today is my day 3 blood draw. I'm excited that things are moving in some sort of direction.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ok good, i was only one day really seems to have calmed now so im not concerned, i guess there are a lot of weird things that my body is doing tha'ts apparently 'normal' I didn't really get to this point before (even though i thought i did) so it's all odd ha ha 

Today im annoyed as i feel nauseous again, i've not felt sick in ages i thought it had passed but today i feel bleugh! and i have hayfever :( it's not too bad yet thankfully, i dont normally suffer too bad im just hoping that all the hormones flying around dont make it bad.

Hope everyone else is ok, anyone testing the weekend? good luck to everyone xx


----------



## MamaTex

:dust:

Hey to all the ladies testing and working towards testing. Sending some baby magic your way!!

:hi:

Hi to all the pregnant mommas!!

:laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing:

The above should be me today, but it is raining and I am a little tired so this will be me instead until the rain stops:

:comp::rain:


----------



## plpixie

bamagurl said:


> I am in! In the 2ww 1DPO & fingers crossed for June :bfp:!!
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies!

Im 5dpo in the 2WW and going crazy!!!! we can be waiting buddies!!! (FYI - I'm not very patient during 2WW)


----------



## ESwemba84

Pixie, that post was from last year, but welcome!


----------



## Starry Night

I think I'm feeling some of the side-effects from my anti-biotics. Getting some diarrhea with accompanying cramps. Still have a nasty cold too and now DH is coming down with it. DS is teething molars so it is fun times all around at our house.

I'm assuming I'm going to need a d&c as my body still seems to be holding tight onto this pregnancy. It's a weird place to be. I don't feel pregnant at all anymore but no longer feel like miscarrying either. Maybe it will surprise me and start with no warning signs.

plpixie - welcome! Hope this is your lucky month!

pink - it's so annoying when morning sickness toys with you that way! Hopefully, yours will disappear soon and you can experience some of that second tri "pregnancy glow".


----------



## mowat

Hope something starts happening for you soon Starry---the waiting is so painful.

Speaking of waiting... still waiting to find out what my body is doing. Sore boobs and cramping today (as well as gobs of CM), and I woke up in a wicked bad mood. Thought maybe AF was finally on her way, but no sign so far. If my temperature wasn't so high already I'd think I was about to ovulate. Oh well, more waiting I guess.


----------



## Starry Night

Had more cramps and light bleeding today. Maybe my m/c is building in waves. I just want it over soon. I am anxious to move on with my life. Since I'll be going for testing I will have to hold off on TTC for quite some time (my doctor warned me the waits for the specialist can be up to a year). Trying desperately to put a positive spin on things. For instance, it's easier to do some more fun, "exciting" travels with one small child than two. I'm trying to think of adventures we could do with our son or how I can properly get in shape.

Just a little sad that now twice I thought I'd be getting my 2013 baby but with the wait I'll probably be looking at a 2015 baby. And kind of accepting my dreams of a third or fourth child is out the window (unless I have twins of course ;) )


----------



## garfie

Starry - All the words in the world won't help at this time - so sending you BIG :hugs: and to let you know I'm thinking of you :flower:

I agree a plan is always a good idea - especially whilst waiting for tests.:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I did a digi this morning ( the hospital have lost my last HCG results so I have nothing to compare):growlmad: so I have to go on Monday and have them redone:cry:

Anyway digi says 2-3:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry, I love that your being so positive about things, I know it's super hard, if it was me I would take to my bed and scream hysterically for a while, that's what I did last year.
Life is so unfair and it sucks but you'll get there and it'll be all the sweeter when you do xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry lots of hugs being sent your way . Life is so bloody cruel sometimes and seemingly without reason :( its so hard to make sense of terrible things that happen even if you have faith to fall back on . Sometimes it appears to be needless suffering without explanation . 

Garfie looks like things are progressing nicely for you :) how irresponsible of the hospital to loose your results !! Not exactly what you need at an anxious time like this .

AFM tested again this am with a ic , bfn ... Accepting I'm out this month .... On to May !


----------



## Kat S

We're finally trying again for the first time 5 months after our loss.

:dust: to all!!


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> We're finally trying again for the first time 5 months after our loss.
> 
> :dust: to all!!

Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - yay! That sounds like a very positive sign! Sucks that your latest hcg results were lost though. Are you getting any more?

Kat - welcome and good luck!!


----------



## mowat

Hi Starry. Can't believe the hospital lost your results. Although, since I work in a hospital, I can say I'm not surprised. Do you mind if I ask if you temp vaginally or orally? Just comparing my chart to yours. My temperatures seem so high.


----------



## mowat

Hi Kat. I'll take your baby dust and throw some back at you!


----------



## garfie

Mowat - I temp orally hun - I can tell when there's a possibility I'm pregnant as my temp goes up to the region of 37 (either that or I'm dying on the sofa):haha:

Left - I can't believe they lost my results either - there is no trace :shrug:personally I think they got contaminated as when I was there the nurse who took the blood dropped the vial it didn't hit the floor but a bit spilled out onto her glove???? I would of been okay with her saying oops and taking it again:dohh: I never thought about that until yesterday - but of course I have no proof:growlmad: So off I go back again on Monday and :coffee:

So pleased I took a digi - I understand that the hcg amount is not always accurate - but honestly the word pregnant came up within seconds:happydance:

Starry - How are things going for you - have things started to move can you not have another scan - I remember with baby no2 having scans quite often and on the final one (the only one they let me see) I knew then :cry:
sending many BIG :hugs: your way:flower:

Kat - Good luck hun - are you temping, using OPKs or anything?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

I've been lightly bleeding for almost 2 days now and getting some sharp AF-like cramps. Kept me up a bit last night. The bleeding is still not heavy enough to reach the pad but it's dark red. It's like a light period. Can't believe how drawn out this all is.

I don't have another scan in the works but I've been going for hcg draws and have to go tomorrow and again on Thursday. I am now confident they are going down but I will continue to go unless I'm actively miscarrying by then. I still plan on asking for a d&c if things don't pick up by my doctor's appointment on Thursday. He had told me the hospital will give me a scan just before the procedure anyways so we'll see what is going on.

I am hoping this will be a miscarriage where I don't have crazy amounts of blood like my other times but there was a 6 week fetus in there with a heart beat at one point so I know I need to pass SOME tissues even if the placenta hadn't formed yet (I'm hoping it hadn't).


----------



## MamaTex

Happy Mother's Day to everyone. Society doesn't typically recognize mothers in our position, but I think we are all mothers!! I am rooting for everyone here.


----------



## mowat

I can't believe I got a positive test this morning! Did a cheapie and then a digital too! Wish I could let myself get a bit more excited. Really hoping this is it. 

Please send sticky vibes this way!


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG what fantastic news Mowat :) sending lots n lots of positivity your way . Xxxxx how are you doing did you expect a BFP ?


----------



## Left wonderin

And btw where is everyone hiding ? Pink , ES , diamond , mama, young ? Come on I want updates :) and we need to share Mowats great news :)


----------



## mowat

Thanks Left Wonderin---totally didn't expect a BFP. Wasn't really trying, I was going to wait one cycle after the miscarriage. I started temping just to see what my body was doing, but missed 3 days in early May when I was away for the weekend with a friend. I must have ovulated over the weekend, because the last time we bedded was the Thursday before I left!

Feeling fairly positive. My doctor said my last ultrasound and all the blood tests she ran were good. Have lots of leftover prometrium prescription from the last pregnancy so I've started those.

Still hopeful---just trying not to get too excited.


----------



## Left wonderin

Maybe there is something to this " it happens when you least expect it " theory after all lol... 

Ok I am now declaring that I DON'T EXPECT A BFP next month :haha:


----------



## mowat

I totally think that's how it works! I even had a few drinks around when I probably ovulated! Oops.


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Thanks Left Wonderin---totally didn't expect a BFP. Wasn't really trying, I was going to wait one cycle after the miscarriage. I started temping just to see what my body was doing, but missed 3 days in early May when I was away for the weekend with a friend. I must have ovulated over the weekend, because the last time we bedded was the Thursday before I left!
> 
> Feeling fairly positive. My doctor said my last ultrasound and all the blood tests she ran were good. Have lots of leftover prometrium prescription from the last pregnancy so I've started those.
> 
> Still hopeful---just trying not to get too excited.

I totally understand not getting too excited but I will get really excited for you! This is such great news!!

:happydance:

I definitely believe that things happen when you least expect them to. Before I got my BFP I was planning out my spring and summer. My parents have this time share they utilize occasionally. I was going to join my mom and nephew in Orlando, Florida but then I got the BFP. Plans derailed lol. I think they can use the time share every other year, so maybe next time!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Mowat! :happydance: really hoping this is it for you!

My HSG got postponed until Monday, and other than that, I'm just in limbo. Blood pressure is high again, so back on meds.


----------



## Kat S

mowat said:


> I can't believe I got a positive test this morning! Did a cheapie and then a digital too! Wish I could let myself get a bit more excited. Really hoping this is it.
> 
> Please send sticky vibes this way!

O m g!!!! :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Kat S

Garfi, I'm seeing a team of fertility specialists locally. I'm taking follicle stimulating injections to improve my egg quality. Not sure how it works, but I got pregnant in Dec the first time we tried them after failing with both Clomid and Femara. Sadly I m/c at 6 weeks. The doc monitors my hormones and checks the size of my follies. When all is ready, I inject an ovulation trigger shot and then we go in for an IUI the following morning.


----------



## garfie

Congrats Mowat - now you know why your temps where so high:haha:

Kat - Ah that helps a little - I'm glad you're seeing local specialists to - mine where in a different County - which meant a full day travel - but worth it:happydance:

Esw - Oh that is so annoying - does it still fit in with your cycle time? - that was my worry that all the tests wouldn't fit in with my short cycles:cry: however hopefully I don't have to worry about that and neither do you:flower: sorry to hear about your blood pressure being high:hugs:

Mama - We were planning a road trip to America for a few weeks after my last early loss - kind of like a recovery period when hubby had the snip - hopefully though we will be able to put it off until retirement - when the baby will be in there 20's :winkwink: 

Left Wonderin - That's the spirit - PMA - Has taken me a long time and sometimes the only thing to get me through was my sense of humour and fighting spirit - though I have to say this is the very last bite of the cherry:blush:

Starry - Still sending you BIG hugs - hope things are moving and a DNC can be avoided:hugs:

Love to all the mamas and mamas to be:flower:

AFM - I had my first HCG - 50 my second as you know got lost :growlmad: so I had it repeated on Monday (6 days later) 1,079 and today I have to go for another - so keep your fingers crossed for me ladies:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, I was worried about that too, since I seem to ovulate on day 12ish, and that would be on day 13, but she said it won't matter. At this point there is little chance of me getting pregnant anyway, and I just want to see if there is scar tissue causing pain. I'm * trying* to trust them because they are one of the top fertility clinics in the nation.......

Praying your beta comes back awesome today!


----------



## Kat S

Fingers crossed, Garfi!!


----------



## ESwemba84

I just googled HSG day 13, and it looks like I just can't have sex until after, in case I do conceive, so the egg doesn't get forced out of the area and end up attaching to something outside the uterus. Guess I'm on a break this month!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Heya everyone.

Congrats Mowat that's really great news, stick lil one!

I totally believe in the 'when you least expect it' theory, we only managed to DTD once during my fertile week when i fell, and we were planning a holiday to Turkey in October, we found it online and agreed it, i was going to book it and pay the deposit the next day, that was the day i got my BFP, so glad i didn't book it as i wont be able to fly in Oct.

So i have my scan on Tuesday, i tell you this week is going so darn slowely it's not funny, apparently people at work have been speculating as to whether im pregnant, my manager told me that someone said 'she's eating a lot and has a ponch' i've tried to just let them think ive put on weight but i dont think it's working, i cant wait till Tues when i can just tell them the truth (providing everything is ok), i've had terrible baby brain the last few days, i just dont know what im doing or saying half the time, i think it's so obvious as soon as i tell them they'll be like 'oh yeah we knew that' - Doh! :dohh:

Happy day to all of you triers, testers, bakers and waiters, and anyone in between, Starry im thinking of you, and Hi Kat and welcome.


----------



## Kat S

Pinkcasi, what a fun secret!! Sounds like your coworkers are really in tune with you and will be so excited when you tell them :)

Good luck with your scan next week! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah it's a wonderful secret and im not complaining im really not, i think that it's just that after the MC people i guess assume that were trying so are looking for signs, but darent say anything direc to me just in case i get upset or something.

We have a list of people that have demanded contact as soon as we leave the hospital on Tuesday so i'll add B&B to the list.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat !!!!! :happydance: I'm so pleased for you!!! I really hope this is your rainbow baby! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :baby:

AFM - I had a dnc this morning. On Monday at 2am I started to pass clots and by 8am when it became clear that it was not slowing down, dh took me to the er. They saw me pretty quick and the nurse practitioner on call and her assistant took turns pulling clots out of me (that was the most painful thing ever!). It seemed to slow around 3pm so I was discharged when my hemoglobin levels came back fine. They booked me for a scan on Tuesday morning as they weren't convinced it was complete.

Tuesday, first thing, I go for my scan. I went to the ER for the results and they never let me leave. Whenever they took my vitals I could see my blood pressure and heart rate were a little on the low side. Not much and I wasn't really having a lot of bleeding. But I was still passing clots about once an hour. I still felt like all the attention I was getting was over-the-top drama and I felt like a hypochondriac-tic fraud ripping off our health system.

I wasn't allowed to eat or drink all day just in case I needed an emergency d&c. It took hours and hours but I was finally admitted into the hospital rather than ER. My blood and pee were all monitored consistently and my vitals were taken.

Finally had my dnc this morning though they kept saying an emergency operation before that was a possibility. i was scheduled to go at noon but my haemoglobin had dropped too much the previous evening and my blood pressure was getting quite low. Personally, I think I felt fine but they seemed concerned, so whatever. LOL

I was quite nervous going in but they knocked me out with some happy drugs and I woke up feeling a bit loopy but much better! I have had hardly any pain since and my bleeding is more like a light to moderate period. I no longer feel sickly either. I had just been having this weight inside of me for weeks now and it didn't feel good.

I'm really hoping for a quick recovery and hope that my doctor can get that referral to the specialist out nice and speedy-like. I see him tomorrow. I'm guessing he'll want to make sure I'm OK before pursuing testing.


----------



## Young414

Starry- Bless you and your DH. You are determined and a positive force in this forum. You really are strong. I am thinking of you. I hope your recovery is swift and the testing can start shortly. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh starry hugs for you I'm so sorry you had to go through all that, I hope for a speedy recovery for you xxx


----------



## mackjess

What a terrible ordeal, but I hope that this helps you heal faster and get to that specialist! :hug:


----------



## Starry Night

In the end I was almost desperate for a d&c. I just wanted it over and my last natural m/c had been so horrific. The hardest part was when DH had to go home to pick up DS from the sitter. I covered my face with the blankets as he left so he couldn't see me cry. It was really pathetic. lol


----------



## mackjess

Awe dear, I bet it was very tough. Don't you have some travel coming up? I am glad you got the D&C so you won't be feeling awful and strung out from all of this and that you can have a great time.


----------



## mackjess

Mowat!! Congrats! I thought I replied yesterday but now I don't see it. Good call on the prometrium, I know it can help support a healthy pregnancy and FX it does the trick and this is it for you. When is your first appt, or have you gone in for bloodwork?


----------



## Starry Night

mackjess said:


> Awe dear, I bet it was very tough. Don't you have some travel coming up? I am glad you got the D&C so you won't be feeling awful and strung out from all of this and that you can have a great time.

We travel in 3 weeks. I was getting concerned this would get in the way. Provided there are no complications in my recovery (FX'd) I should be able to relax and enjoy seeing my family again.


----------



## mowat

Oh Starry, so glad it's finally over. What an ordeal. We're all thinking of you. Hope you recover quickly and get the help you need from a specialist.


----------



## mowat

Stupid doctor at the stupid clinic! Ugh, really trying to not be so irritated, but I'm finding it hard. I had an appointment already booked for today for another matter, so when I called yesterday they said we could discuss the pregnancy at the same time. When I brought it up, the doctor was totally unprepared and hadn't been told I had a positive test. He wasn't my family doctor, and wasn't anyone I had seen before so he was not aware of my past medical history. To make matters worse, the two tests I did at the office were negative. So, went home and he called a couple of hours later. Sending me for blood tests and we'll discuss the referral after that. I'll get in today for the first one, but won't have the second until Friday afternoon. And then, of course, I'll have to wait until Tuesday because Monday is a holiday here! Ahhhh! Good thing I have lots of drugs left from the last pregnancy and I have half decent pregnancy tests (why can't the doctor get better ones!).

Hope you guys are having a better day than me!


----------



## Kat S

Mowat, oh how frustrating!! Don't you feel like you're going in circles sometimes? I do. I hope your testing goes quickly and you get what you need right away!


----------



## Starry Night

That's so frustrating! I don't get why doctors can't get more sensitive tests! My old gp when I lived in Ontario said she never bothered testing when patients came in saying they were pregnant as home tests were more accurate anyways.

It seems the receptionist didn't pass on the info to the doctor. Doesn't it always go that way though? The receptionist wants to know all the sordid details about why you need an appointment as if it is important but when you finally get there the doctor has NO CLUE why you're there. Why did the receptionist ask if they weren't going to make a note about it?

Good thing you still have some of those meds. I hope your care only improves from here and you and the doctor get on the same page.


----------



## mowat

The last pregnancy when I went in they didn't even have me do a pregnancy test. It's funny how a negative still makes you panic even though you've already gotten 4 positives! I actually started thinking maybe I wasn't, or it was left over hormones (even though the last time I was checked my hcg was 1).


----------



## Starry Night

That would definitely toy with my mind too. Yeesh. An hcg of 1 is definitely "not pregnant" so 4 separate bfps can be trusted.


----------



## mackjess

I know a lot of offices that do urine strips are 50hcg. my doc only does blood tests more since home ones are so good. sorry you had such a crappy appt.


----------



## ESwemba84

Ugh Mowat. You'd think they'd be considerate enough to check your history so they'd know to be sensitive about all this. I have also heard doc offices use 50 or 100 dip strips, so a lot of people get negatives at the docs when they are in fact pregnant. I'm sorry it's been a pain.

Starry....I'm glad you were able to have the D&C and now you can start to heal, physically and mentally. I'm very sorry you had to go through everything, though. Praying for a healthy pregnancy for you in the future. 

Nothing exciting here. I go to the dentist today :wacko:. Yuck.


----------



## Starry Night

See the doctor today. I hope he sends out my referral today. He'll probably want to wait until I'm all better after this loss but I don't want to waste any time.

ES - good luck with the dentist. Impress them with your pearly whites!

mowat - how are you doing?


----------



## diamondlove33

Hey ladies - 


Haven't been on in a while ... glad to see that everyone is doing alright. STARRY - You are so strong I don't know how you do it! You will get your rainbow and i'm so happy that you're already after your hospital ordeal :flower:

AFM - Having a HARD time. Dh's ex is causing ALL KINDS OF PROBLEMS .. basically creating my worst nightmare.. 
When it rains it pours..right? :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

diamondlove - that sounds like an awful situation. How does your dh feel about her being in his life? I can't remember: do they have a child together? If not, is there any way to cut her out completely...at least for the time being? (ie. change phone numbers, etc)


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> diamondlove - that sounds like an awful situation. How does your dh feel about her being in his life? I can't remember: do they have a child together? If not, is there any way to cut her out completely...at least for the time being? (ie. change phone numbers, etc)

Yes, they have a child together. So cutting her out is impossible. .. She's just making up LIES and doing everything in her power to cause problems between dh and me. She told him that she lost her job [4th in 6 months] and that shes struggling and that she feels like i'm replacing her blah blah blah.. well we have dd from wed - mon.. per HER SCHEDULE that SHE made up. It's just mind boggling to me, really. It's her fault we have DD so often. (Not that I would want it any other way, we love her here) Everything has started SINCE she found out i'm pregant. .. :nope:


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: I was reading through your regimen. Wow!! I didn't know about all the different things women go through when it comes to fertility treatments before I started trying to get pregnant. On the plus side, there are more tools at hand to help women! I noticed in your sig you mentioned DH's millimeters. Not sure what the numbers mean. Are those good?

mowat: How frustrating!! I hope more care is paid to your file and your records! I have fx that the wait is worth it and you get good news!!

Starry: I am glad you were able to take a step forward with the D&C. Hang in there. We are all thinking about you and hoping for the best for the future for yo!

ESwemba: Good luck with the dentist. I really need to get in. I have some cavities that aren't bothering me now but they are ticking time bombs!! 

diamondlove: Your situation sounds downright shitty. Has DH not stood up to her since you last mentioned the problem to us?

mackjess: Hey there young lady!

Pinkcasi: How have you been feeling? Happy 11 weeks!

garfie: Those HCG results look promising. Keeping fingers crossed!!

AFM: I turned 27 weeks yesterday. The day started off crappy. I got into a fender bender, but the damage wasn't too bad. I am ok. The guy I hit was young and under 21. He was perfectly ok with the collision because it wasn't his car and he didn't have to pay for any damage lol. I will take my car in next week some time and maybe test drive something I want to buy in the future. I was thinking about a Toyota Sequoia. Anyway, I managed to make it to my appointment with my regular OB. 

I took my 1 hour glucose test which I have not heard anything back about yet. It tasted pretty good. Last time I had the orange flavor and this time I had the lemon lime!! Before I left, my OB asked me if I wanted my RHogam shot. I said yes to get it out of the way, but really should have gone in next week. I got an order to take to the hospital down the road but I ended up waiting forever. Standing at the information desk killed my back! About two hours later I finally got it and was so hungry by the time I left. I thought I was going to pass out! Everything is going ok as far as I know. Starting to take naps during the day and am trying to deal with my back pain. Other than that, feeling good.


----------



## mackjess

I'm so sorry Diamond. I hate chicks like that, they make the rest of us look so bad! And newsflash, you did replace her. He upgraded. The fact that he is with you now and having a child together in no way replaces your stepdaughter. It just gives her more family to love. I could see how it would be hard if you had a child that wasn't with their father full time and a new baby comes along that will be with dad full time, but there are certainly better ways to deal with it. I will keep my fingers crossed that it sinks in for her soon.


----------



## mowat

Sneaked a peek at my lab results from yesterday---31. Think I'm pregnant. Thanks for the good wishes everyone!


----------



## mackjess

Good work Mowat!!

Hi Tex! Doesn't the time start flying by after you hit the halfway mark??


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> Good work Mowat!!
> 
> Hi Tex! Doesn't the time start flying by after you hit the halfway mark??

It really does!! It was moving so slow for me during the first part of the second trimester. I can't believe I am one week away from Third Trimester. I am only 12 weeks away, if I am still being induced that is. I don't think I will be getting around that. :wacko: I want it all to happen naturally but my high blood pressure probably won't allow that to happen.


----------



## Starry Night

diamond love - I agree with mackjess. You DID replace her....at least with your DH. Maybe she's worried you're replacing her as DD's mom? Even if she is the one insisting you have her as much as you do she could still feel insecure. Doesn't excuse her psycho behaviour though. Your dh should be the one to stand up to her and hopefully he will do it soon.

mowat - definitely sounds like you're pregnant! Congrats!

mama - Yikes! Glad you're OK and there wasn't much damage. Hope everything works out smoothly and the other car owners don't make trouble. These kind of accidents happen and they can happen to anyone. 

And personally, I always liked the glucose drink. I had the orange one. It was so tasty.


----------



## Kat S

MamaTex, yes I had no idea how crazy it was before I began this process, either! Well, I was talking about my husband's sperm count! The "mil" is short for "million". Here's a short article about it:

https://www.fertilityfactor.com/iui-and-sperm-washing.html


----------



## Kat S

So I had scan today. I started the Bravelle injections on Monday, and they wanted to see how my follicles were progressing. It's going really well! I have 6 follicles that appear to be growing like weeds, and that's way more than I've ever had before. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's hard! 

So I go back in again Saturday to check their progress again. They think at this point that I might have the IUI on Tuesday. We'll see!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Diamond- Ok let me get this straight, and do correct me if im wrong but this is how i see it, your DH and his ex were together had a baby, they split up because she cheated on him, he moved on and met you, you got married and decided to have a baby as many couples do, but the ex always thought that he and her would get back together, she made the mistake and lost him but she thought that as long as she had his child they would always have a special bond and she would eventually win him back, now that you are pregnant she's unhappy and bitter that she no longer has that vital pawn, and is starting to realise that they really are over, is that about the size of it?
I would say poor her but you only needto concentrate on the child, DH needsto tell her straight, she is the mother of his daughter and so they will always have a connection but that's it, anything else is none of her business, for her to start being a bitch is just not fair on the child.

Mama congrats on hitting 27 weeks i cant believe how fast it's gone, i hope my time goes as fast!

Mowat, you so are!!! :happydance::happydance:

Everyone else much love.

AFM, OMG im mortified today, So i had a freaky dream last night, that's common in pregnancy right weird dreams? I had a dream that i had an affair with someone i work with! and it's someone that i wouln't touch with a barge pole! i just cant look at him today it's awful, sickening and quite funny.

I think i really found the baby last night finally, it was like a little dog panting and at 159 BPM, so i figure it has to be the baby right?!?!?!

I have really bad cramping today, like stabbing im a bit concerned i keep having to run off to check im not bleeding, my OH says to calm down and not stress about it but how can i not, i was 12 and a half weeks when i started to MC last time, im now 11+4 and im scared.


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - with my first pregnancy and that of my son I had the most DISGUSTING dreams imaginable. I think I had kinky XXX-rated affairs with everybody. I literally orgasmed in my sleep and I woke up with horrible cramps. The doctor had put me on a complete sex ban with my son's pregnancy due to a clot in the womb but my dreams totally circumvented that. It was tough because I usually would bleed a lot after them. But it felt good in the moment. ha ha


----------



## MamaTex

Pink, I had that cramping feeling regularly throughout first trimester. It could just be things stretching and growing inside. If it is not accompanied by any spotting, bleeding, and doesn't progress into more pain, I would drink some water and lay down if you are able to. And it sounds like you did find the heart beat as your own will be much slower. I equate the sound of the baby to galloping in terms of pace.


----------



## mackjess

Pink, my bubs is always in the 150s, so you def got it!! And I'm with Tex, I had the same kinda pain as well. I think it eased up for me around 18 weeks. My OB said it was most likely round ligament pain.

And Starry, have I had some dreams myself. I just try not to remember them after I wake up! :haha:

Bad thing, my boss is so SUPER HOT. I've worked for him for 5 years, and after our initial meeting when I was like OMG I have a hot boss, I have never thought about it. The last few months however, I can't say that is the case. I seem to be noticing it a lot more. Ooopsie.

Good thing, my DH has a super cute butt and nice muscley legs. I kinda got over checking him out after 9 years together, but I sure have been lately!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I'm so glad to know it's normal I do find it so weird though, how on earth is x rated dreams pregnancy related that's just bizarre, I just hope my oh doesn't notice he'll get jealous of my dreams ha ha.

The stabbing subsided but it was so weird it was unlike any cramping I e had before but I don't know if it was wind related as I've had terrible heartburn and trapped wind all day, now I've come to my nieces birthday and suddenly it's not trapped anymore ha ha.
I'm so glad to hear that it was bub I heard people say 'when you hear it you'll know' but I don't have a clue so that's rubbish but I'm confident now hooray, can't wait for my scan on tues now.
My sister now knows, she's been asking my mum if I am as ive put weight on and my mums been trying to lie but when I arrived here she was just 'omg you so are' I just can't lie to save my life so admitted it to her, I'm gutted she figured it out as I wanted to just present her with a scan pic but at the same time it's nice to have someone else in the family know.


----------



## MamaTex

Update to my appointment on Wednesday:

I called back for the result of my 1 hour glucose test. The number was 192, which is on the high end. I am supposed to go back in on Tuesday for the 3 hour at 8:15. I wish someone had called to tell me that I needed to come in and do the 3 hour!! I was tested for diabetes before I got pregnant and was borderline so it would not be a surprise if I have or would develop gestational diabetes. Gotta cut down on the carbs. No more cookies from Subway as well I guess :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Mama I love subway :)


----------



## Starry Night

Subway makes fantastic cookies. I like some of their fancier subs but I usually go for the turkey with lettuce, cucumber and Italian dressing. Mmmm.


----------



## MamaTex

Left Wonderin and Starry: If I ever win the lottery, I want to invest in a Subway franchise lol. I had stopped eating there for awhile, but I started going to get their Smokehouse BBQ chicken. The workers love me because I will order the same thing for weeks on end, then switch only to order that for weeks on end lol. And yes, their cookies are good. I should have been following a diabetic's diet all along, but I wanted to have my sugar and carbs :(


----------



## mackjess

Tex, I was prediabetic before I was pregnant, so I cut out carbs and sugar for about 3 days before my one hour and passed it. Hopefully cutting back before the 3 hour test will help out! Even then I was still really surprised I passed, so I think it had to have made a difference.

Right now I'm addicted to Jimmy Johns. Even when I bring my lunch to work I'll end up ordering it instead. One day they accidentally gave me 2 cookies instead of 1. It was a good day!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mack lol... Your right tis the small things that make good days:)


----------



## Starry Night

I ate so much junk when i was pregnant with my son I am kind of surprised I did not get gestational diabetes. I mean I gained 60 pounds!! But I often thought, "give me brownies or give me death!" ha ha


----------



## mowat

Another crazy day! Stupid doctor's office wouldn't give me lab results, so I went in to Emergency. Explained my story several times (I should write it down and just hand it to people!), and then finally got the results---115! I almost quadrupled in less than 48 hours! I must have looked horrified, because the doctor quickly said that there wasn't anything wrong. Hmmm...

Just hope I can get into the obstetrician early next week and don't have to go back to my family doctor's to get referred. Idiot doctor didn't refer me before! I know there's probably nothing to see, but I had an ultrasound at 4 weeks last time! At least I got the emergency doctor to give me another prescription for prometrium.

How's everyone else! Sorry to whine.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat that's good news :) can I ask what is prometrium ?


----------



## garfie

Mowat - Congrats hun - that's excellent news:happydance:

Starry - I'm sorry it ended up in a DNC - but I found it a lot easier to move on after mine not emotionally of course but physically - because not knowing whether I would have an accident whilst shopping meant I spent a lot of time indoors waiting for baby number 1 to pass - not easy whilst living in a caravan with no fixed abode:cry: Hope you are starting to heal now :hugs:

Mackjess - What is this drink everyone is going on about? - I never had anything like this with my boys 12 years ago:haha:

Pink - I'm so pleased you got to hear your lo - to me it always sounded like galloping horses (or maybe that's just boys:haha:)

AFM - I had an early early scan yesterday and I saw the sac and the dot - more than I've ever seen before:cloud9: I have a follow up scan on Friday but hubby can't be there :cry: as he's away working.

Love to all the other ladies

Anyone waiting to test:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Garfie , no only on cd 5 today so there is some time before I can provide you pregnant ladies with the excitement of the Tww :haha: 

Seeing your beanie on a scan makes it all so real doesn't it . I was very lucky to have seen my baby at 7 weeks , 11 weeks and sadly at 12 weeks when no heartbeat was found :( I have scan pictures from all, they are all very precious to me :)


----------



## mowat

Congrats on the scan Garfie! So happy for you!

Left Wondering, prometrium is just progesterone. The kind I use is inserted vaginally, but I know some people take something similar orally. Doctor suggested it last time, but I don't know if it does any good.


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, garfie, congrats on the scan! Even when they're that small it's hard to not fall in love with them, isn't it? So pleased for you! Hope the next scan goes just as well.

Tried doing some chores today. I didn't even do that much but my bleeding picked up so am taking the rest of the day off. Am starting to feel the pain in the nether regions now. It's so sensitive....in a bad way! Not looking forward to sexy times, to be honest. I'm still bleeding so it's a ways away but getting nervous all the same.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya everyone hope your all well.
I'm pooping myself today, I found the baby again today but it was only 147bpm the other day it was 159 so I took a pregnancy test and it's really feint I know it wasn't first pee of the day but even so all MIT other tests at any time of day have been really dark.
I swore I wouldn't allow that bloody Doppler to freak me out but I can't help it, I have my first scan on Tuesday and I'm so scared I'm not going to make it.


----------



## ESwemba84

Try diluting your pee with water. Something called the hook effect will make a large amount of HCG look very faint on a test. And 147 is still good. Hang in there.


----------



## mowat

Step away from the Doppler Pinkcasi! I can say that since I don't have one, but I know I would be using it and freaking out if I did have one. Hang in there! Tuesday is coming soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink that Doppler device would freak me out ! I'd be attached to it morning , noon and night !! I'm sure everything is just fine :) Tuesday is only around the corner , 2 more sleeps xx hang in there girl , its normal I'd say to get more anxious the closer you get to the scan . I hope you get bucket loads of reassurance on Tuesday :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys I know you're right, I'm trying to chill about it all there's nothing I can do anyway so no point stressing, just have to hope for the best on Tuesday now.


----------



## mackjess

pink on my first scan at 7 weeks they said the heartbeat on the fetal pole was 174. at the 12 week scan it dropped to 150s and has stayed there, so I know it lowering in the early weeks it's normal. And you are way too prego for the tests to work right! I'm sure your scan results will be great.


----------



## Starry Night

I think the baby's heart rate drops at about 10 weeks. My son's heart rate was in the 140s throughout the bulk of my pregnancy.


----------



## garfie

Pink - Try not to stress (easier said than done) - what everyone has said is right the hook effect will effect your tests:wacko:

I can perfectly understand your worries hun especially what you have been through before - but we all have to remain strong for our little ones don't we:happydance:

It is nearly Tuesday now not long to wait - my next scan is Friday and seems so far away:cry: but I'm trying to remain strong and optimistic.:flower:

You have done so well so far - keep going mama - your baby needs you:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

I have my HSG today. Finally. Praying for an unscarred, unblocked uterus! Follow up with the doctor to discuss the HSG and the day 3 hormones is tomorrow morning. Moving along once again! 

Tomorrow I also have an echocardiogram and a holter monitor test, just to see if anything is going on with my heart, since I've been having palpitations and dizziness at the gym and throughout the day. It's probably nothing, but just to be on the safe side.....


----------



## garfie

Es - Glad to see everything is moving so fast for you - good luck with your HSG :flower:

So you get your results back tomorrow - that is quick I was not going to get mine back for a least a couple of months :wacko:

You sound like you are having a full MOT - just in time for the BFP:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jabish

hey everyone..my doc suggested IUI for my hubby and i...hubby is hesitatnt cause he dont wanna give a sample...i think he is a selfish jerk..what about everything i have gone through the past 8 years..all he ever has to do is provide sperm...sorry to vent but I feel like this is gonna effect our marriage if he decides not to do it..help

anyone herd of IUI working first time


----------



## Starry Night

ES - good luck with everything and hope everything with your heart is OK and the palpitations are just from nerves and the stress of all the testing.

garfie - good luck with your scan on Friday. I hope the time passes quickly!

jabish - sorry that your husband isn't as eager as you'd like him to be. Hope he comes around and is at least willing to give it a try. I can see a man being squeamish about giving a sperm sample but the rewards surely would make up for it.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya everyone just popping in real quick, it's scan day today, I'm just waiting for oh to finish his coffee then we can go, I feel so sick I don't know if its ms or just nerves! Wish me luck!


----------



## garfie

Of course we wish you luck Pink - I'm sure everything will be fine, be prepared to meet your little TV star :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink sending you lots n lots of luck for your scan today , boy that time flew by ! Looking forward to hearing all about your little one later xxxxxx I'm hoping you get buckets of reassurance when you go xxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks girls it was amazing nearly missed it as the traffic was a nightmare then the rd was closed so I got out and walked then my oh had to park he just made it in time thank god. Baby was all squirmy and jumping about, had a really strong heartbeat, I am so relieved you would not believe, it's all so real now. 
Here is a pic if I've managed to attach it properly ill add more later xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Pink!:happydance: Look at your baby in there! So happy everything was ok.

Jabish, yep that's pretty selfish. Sorry you are having trouble with him. Just keep pushing and tell him how much this means to you. Good luck.

My HSG was beautiful! All clear and no scar tissue. Whew! It was painful but not terrible. The dye actually felt refreshing! Lol. So I go for a follow up this morning to see what my hormones are doing and the next step.


----------



## Kat S

Pinkcasi said:


> Thanks girls it was amazing nearly missed it as the traffic was a nightmare then the rd was closed so I got out and walked then my oh had to park he just made it in time thank god. Baby was all squirmy and jumping about, had a really strong heartbeat, I am so relieved you would not believe, it's all so real now.
> Here is a pic if I've managed to attach it properly ill add more later xxx

Oh you're 12 weeks! What a good sign! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> My HSG was beautiful! All clear and no scar tissue. Whew! It was painful but not terrible. The dye actually felt refreshing! Lol. So I go for a follow up this morning to see what my hormones are doing and the next step.

Whoo hoo! That's one more test out of the way! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kat S

jabish said:


> hey everyone..my doc suggested IUI for my hubby and i...hubby is hesitatnt cause he dont wanna give a sample...i think he is a selfish jerk..what about everything i have gone through the past 8 years..all he ever has to do is provide sperm...sorry to vent but I feel like this is gonna effect our marriage if he decides not to do it..help
> 
> anyone herd of IUI working first time



Here's a photo of my husband. 100% tough guy. His entire back and chest are also tattooed. He's a bad MF, and this man is happy to provide samples again and again and again to give his wife what she wants. He turns in that cup with pride every single time. All our friends and family know all about it, too, and he is much admired for what he's doing for me. 

Maybe your husband needs to relate to someone else also giving samples? Maybe he needs to see he's not alone and that millions of men are doing the same thing every single day. I hope he comes around!! Good luck!!


----------



## mackjess

hang in there jabish. maybe he's worried he might be the problem or have some other insecurities. I'm sure he'll come around, maybe just needs to talk about it or process it.

Kat, I love all the tats. I'm the one that has several and would have more if dh didn't hate them so much. not that he's told me not to get more, but I figured he is the one who has to look at them. I plan on getting another one after little one arrives though.


----------



## Kat S

mackjess said:


> hang in there jabish. maybe he's worried he might be the problem or have some other insecurities. I'm sure he'll come around, maybe just needs to talk about it or process it.
> 
> Kat, I love all the tats. I'm the one that has several and would have more if dh didn't hate them so much. but that he's told me not to get more, but I figured he is the one who has to look at them. I plan on getting another one after little one arrives though.

I agree, Mackjess. I think he just needs time to get over the shock that this is what he needs to do. He will!

I have no tattoos, but think his are nice! I thought about getting one after my baby died, but decided to wait a year and see how I feel then. Getting one in honor of your new baby boy will be lovely!!


----------



## ESwemba84

All my blood tests came back good except for my estrogen, which is low, so I just need a little help ovulating. Next cycle I start Femara, then have an ultrasound and a trigger shot, followed by a progesterone suppository. :thumbup: I am feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Starry Night

pink - awesome scan! What a cute little guy (gal?) you have in there!

ES - glad you have good reasons for hope now. Hope everything goes well and you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks, lush isn't it and he/she was jumping about all over the place I wonder if that's why I've not been sleeping well hmmmm, can't wait to find out if it is a guy or gal so I can stop saying it!
Oh and I'm 11+6 now so had to change my ticker, I'm a lime again lol


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> Thanks, lush isn't it and he/she was jumping about all over the place I wonder if that's why I've not been sleeping well hmmmm, can't wait to find out if it is a guy or gal so I can stop saying it!
> Oh and I'm 11+6 now so had to change my ticker, I'm a lime again lol

Pink, I'm so excited for you! Your scan looked great, you could see the baby moving?! i'll be 11 wks 6days when I go in so almost exactly when you did, Just PRAYING that everything is okay don't really have symptoms other than hunger and a HUGE belly! How are you feeling?


----------



## bamagurl

Love the scan pic pink! so glad that you got to see your squirmy jumping baby :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah you can see them moving and kicking, and you can actually see the heart beating I tell you I've read loads if stuff and what not but seeing that was like pure sci-fi it's insane to think that's going on inside me honestly like watching the best movie ever ever! You will love it and just be in awe!
You'll be fine, I was super worried too it's normal I guess but it's such a relief to know there all snug in there and that there is only one ha ha


----------



## mackjess

Pink, Adorable scan. Even though I feel bubs kicking, I'm worried because I have a scan on Friday. Silly, because if it was just a normal appointment,I wouldn't be worried. I always get nervous before scans. After this Friday, my appts move to every 2 weeks instead of every 4. I will probably keep getting scans as he is measuring large and they want to keep an eye on that.

Bama, where's a new pic of that precious baby?


----------



## Left wonderin

PINK I'm so excited for you :) what an amazing experience to have :) see told ya buckets of reassurance :) mmm now that baby is all snuggled in and kicking up a storm I'm wondering if you are team :pink: or team :blue ? 

Mmm not sure why but I'm think Girl ;) you must be so delighted :happydance: 
Each and every baby really is a miracle :) 

ES sounds like it great news for you too :) All looking good I understand why you are so hopeful ! Not long now girl , not long at all :) you will be back in that blasted Tww before you know it :) 

AFM cd 8 going to try SMEP but home from work and OH has a migraine which he suffers from , so plans might be on hold for tonight ( I've pumped him with meds so we will see :haha:)


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh. Bleeding started up again. It had stopped yesterday and I woke up to no blood so was beginning to think it was stopping early. Now it's back. It's not heavy and I know it's normal for it to start and stop and it hasn't even been a week yet but still disappointing. I'm not TTC for awhile but still would like to go back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Left wonderin said:


> PINK I'm so excited for you :) what an amazing experience to have :) see told ya buckets of reassurance :) mmm now that baby is all snuggled in and kicking up a storm I'm wondering if you are team :pink: or team :blue ?
> 
> Mmm not sure why but I'm think Girl ;) you must be so delighted :happydance:
> Each and every baby really is a miracle :)
> 
> ES sounds like it great news for you too :) All looking good I understand why you are so hopeful ! Not long now girl , not long at all :) you will be back in that blasted Tww before you know it :)
> 
> AFM cd 8 going to try SMEP but home from work and OH has a migraine which he suffers from , so plans might be on hold for tonight ( I've pumped him with meds so we will see :haha:)

Oh god I know I can't wait to find out, my mum thinks boy but the census on b&b is girl, I hope it is I would love a lil princess.


----------



## mackjess

Ugh, that sucks starry. Even if you aren't trying to TTC just yet that has to be a total drag. Glad it's light and I hope it quits soon.


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: How are you feeling these days?

Bama: I hope those two precious children of yours are keeping you plenty busy and giving you lots to smile about!! I demand pics!

jabish: So sorry that your husband is hesitant to get on board with you, but hopefully in time he will see that he has a very important role to play and there is no shame in stepping up!!

Kat S: Your husband sounds so supportive. I like his sleeves too!!! I am darker skinned so unfortunately I can't have all of the pretty colors show up on me but I do plan to get tattoos once I have finished with breast feeding, however long that lasts. 

ESwemba: Hooray for a nice HSG result. Glad there is no extreme aftermath to deal with. 

Pinkcasi: Such a beautiful scan of your little miracle growing away in there. Thanks so much for sharing!!

diamond: 10 weeks and counting!! Make sure you feed that baby :)

mackjess: I completely get still being nervous about scans. I have a development check/scan tomorrow. I will probably lose some sleep as usual, which sucks because I was so sleepy this morning from having to wake up extra early. With that said, so glad you have progressed to where you can go from 4 weeks to every 2 weeks. I have been seeing the doctor every 2 weeks for awhile, which I thought was normal until I started reading folks normally started the 2 week appointments later on if things were going ok.

Left wonderin: Tell your DH that the latest thing you heard on the news was that sex cures migraines!!

Starry: Sucks about the bleeding. I know that has to be frustrating. FX the bleeding stays managable and is on its way out 

Hey to all the other ladies, lurking and not lurking!! We are almost to the end of the month ladies. I hope for some of you this means more fun in the sun. For me, it means vampire retreat time as the sun gets hotter!!


----------



## bamagurl

mackjess said:


> Pink, Adorable scan. Even though I feel bubs kicking, I'm worried because I have a scan on Friday. Silly, because if it was just a normal appointment,I wouldn't be worried. I always get nervous before scans. After this Friday, my appts move to every 2 weeks instead of every 4. I will probably keep getting scans as he is measuring large and they want to keep an eye on that.
> 
> Bama, where's a new pic of that precious baby?

I attached a pic for ya :) She was giving a wink & half smile! Congrats on almost 31 weeks!!! So exciting!!! Almost there :)
 



Attached Files:







958592_552393992935_829215232_o.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MamaTex

AFM: I had to wake up extra early to go in to have my 3 hour glucose test. I was extremely tired when I went in and my BP was up. It was 153/80 something, which worried me. I will be closely monitoring it. I really want to keep this baby in for as long as possible before 39 weeks. I haven't been feeling too off lately, so not sure what is going on. 

I have to get up tomorrow morning to go to my high risk OB and have an ultrasound done to check on the baby. I am excited and nervous at the same time. I will be 28 weeks tomorrow and plan to celebrate big time! I can hardly believe I will only be around 11 weeks away from delivering!!


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> Pink, Adorable scan. Even though I feel bubs kicking, I'm worried because I have a scan on Friday. Silly, because if it was just a normal appointment,I wouldn't be worried. I always get nervous before scans. After this Friday, my appts move to every 2 weeks instead of every 4. I will probably keep getting scans as he is measuring large and they want to keep an eye on that.
> 
> Bama, where's a new pic of that precious baby?
> 
> I attached a pic for ya :) She was giving a wink & half smile! Congrats on almost 31 weeks!!! So exciting!!! Almost there :)Click to expand...

Lol very cute!!


----------



## mackjess

Bama, what a doll! I can't wait to meet my little one, so looking at the sweeties on here helps tide me over!

Tex, hopefully it was just having to not eat that did that to your BP? I only had a high reading once at the OB, and it was when I made an afternoon appt on procedure day not knowing it was procedure day. Usually I'm in and out of there in 30 minutes when there is no scan so I normally just grab lunch on my way back to work. Since the procedures can run over on time, I was waiting for almost 2 hours and HUNGRY by they time they got to me and it was 140 over something. Hopefully it's lower soon.


----------



## beedan

Hi all, we've been ttc # 3 since april 10th. I strongly believe we started trying too late in April based on the tracking calendar and thus missed my fertile days & ovulation.... but it couldnt be helped. I was on an arthritis drug and had to wait 3 months before ttc for the drug to leave my body. We conceived first month of trying for the first 2 kids and i hope ttc baby #3 is quick too. I really hope I'm going to have a May BFP! Im feeling really positive about it! Im about 13 DPO, Im not late yet tho...Im due to get my period in the next couple days...but i hope i dont get it and instead find out soon that I am pregnant. i plan to take a hpt at the end of this week if period doesnt come (and Im hoping it does not!)!!! Hoping for a BFP too!!! 

Good luck to all. Best wishes to all.


----------



## mowat

Congrats on the scan Pink! Looking good.

Glad to hear you're "all clear" EsWemba. HOpefully you can get back to trying soon. 

Had another set of labs done this morning and I quadrupled again. Glad I'm going up, but the high numbers are making me a little nervous. Managed to get a doctor's appointment for Thursday morning, so hopefully she'll book a scan soon. My hcg was 830 this morning and I'm just over 4 weeks (I think), so hopefully I'd be able to see something soon on a scan.


----------



## mackjess

My number quadrupled as well at the beginning hun. Try not to worry too much. They can vary a lot, but as long as they are doubling then you know it's a good sign.

When I was first getting my labs back I explained that the numbers needed to at least be doubling to DH. Then to tease him, I told him since mine were rising twice as fast it probably meant twins. LOL, he panicked so much I didn't leave him thinking that for long. :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - I quadrupled in the beginning with my son as well. I figure hcg must do that at some point to get the crazy high numbers you see on the charts of normal hcg ranges (highest going to 200 000-something) 

bama - aww, what a cutie! That photo makes me smile. Babies are so much fun, aren't they? 

mama - I think being tired and hungry could affect your BP. It's good to keep an eye on it but hopefully that was just an anomaly.


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the reassurance guys! I had made of the mistake of googling "quadrupling hcg". What is wrong with me---step away from the google!

Hi Beedan. Good luck on your testing!

Cute photo Bama!


----------



## MamaTex

Had my 28 week ultrasound today!! The baby weighs approx 2lbs and 7 oz. The OB I spoke to said she did not have any concerns and that it looked like everything was on track. The U/S tech said there was a good amount of fluid around the baby and she looked to be developing well. Here are some 4d (I think) scans I got. I love the smiling one!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh mama they are wonderful :) brought a tear to my eye . You must be :cloud9:
What a perfect perfect baby xxxxx not a beanie any more a baby :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Mamatex!! Your baby looks wonderful! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## bamagurl

beautiful scan pics!


----------



## mowat

Lovely pictures Mama!


----------



## MamaTex

Thanks all!! I am still a little nervous as I am 28 weeks and expected to feel more kicks by this time. I told the OB I had a concern about the number of times I am asked to feel kicks within an hour or so because I have felt the kicks so sporadically at times. Today I felt them throughout the day but they weren't 10 kicks in 5 minutes like she said I should be feeling. It has me a little worried now but I will start fresh tomorrow tracking kicks and movement.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - it's good to keep on top of the kick counts but just wanted to let you know it can all depend on how the baby is sitting or how much water weight you've gained. I wasn't able to do meaningful kick counts with my son until about 32 weeks. Because of my complications I had many scans and could see him moving around a lot and the technician would ask if I was feeling any of that and I had to say 'no'. So I knew he was moving just fine but I wasn't feeling it. Eventually though, the baby will run out of room and you will feel it a lot more. I remember quite a few other girls on BnB having issues with the same thing at the time. Don't be afraid to bring up your concerns with the doctor but it's not necessarily a sign to panic either.

And lovely scan photos!


----------



## ESwemba84

Awe Mama, I remember when you got your BFP like it was yesterday, and there is your baby! I also remember someone else posting a while back that they were also concerned about the same issue around the same time inn their pregnancy. (Might have been Bama?) Anywho, it turned out to be fine. Just 12 more weeks and your baby will be here!

Im expecting AF in about a week, and so excited to start a medicated cycle. I'm still having minor cramping since the HSG 3 days ago, but I think it might also be my usual week long AF cramps. Who knows. I'm entering completely new territory with infertility testing and treatment, and I'm just going with the flow (haha, no pun intended).


----------



## garfie

Mama - Aw what lovely pics - you must be on :cloud9:

Es - So pleased you are more at peace with yourself (if that makes sense) every month I would stress and get worried - now I have a whole set of new worries and you will soon:hugs:

AFM - I have another scan tomorrow - a little bit nervous I was spotting yesterday but it seems to have stopped now - I still feel pregnant :happydance: but I also know not to take anything for granted as I've been on the dark side to many times:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, I'm truly hoping for the best for you! Stick, Little Bean! STICK!!!


----------



## diamondlove33

ESwemba84 said:


> Awe Mama, I remember when you got your BFP like it was yesterday, and there is your baby! I also remember someone else posting a while back that they were also concerned about the same issue around the same time inn their pregnancy. (Might have been Bama?) Anywho, it turned out to be fine. Just 12 more weeks and your baby will be here!
> 
> Im expecting AF in about a week, and so excited to start a medicated cycle. I'm still having minor cramping since the HSG 3 days ago, but I think it might also be my usual week long AF cramps. Who knows. I'm entering completely new territory with infertility testing and treatment, and I'm just going with the flow (haha, no pun intended).

YAY YOU GOT YOUR HSG!! That's so exciting!! :happydance: I got pregnant same cycle as HSG baby dust to you ! :wohoo: 

Mama- BEAUTIFUL SCAN! So exciting, gosh I just wanna know what I'm having!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - good luck with your scan. I know it's hard not to worry especially when there has been spotting. Hopefully, it was nothing and your little beanie is doing just fine.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Mama so pleased for you, i too remember your struggle and am so happy for you, your so close now!!

Es i hope it all works out for you this month.

Garfie good luck to you, t'll be fine this time, you deserve it to be.

So ive been off work today and i went home sick yesterday, Ive had a constant headache for about 4 days, im desperately drinking water then running to the loo, if i stop drinking the headache comes straight back, also i feel sick as a dog and was actually sick for the first time this morning, ive been feeling nauseous but ive not actually thrown up until today, i thought this was supposed to get better after 12 weeks but i feel worse than ever.

Im honestly not complaining im really not im so happy to be pregnant, and so glad i made it to 12 weeks we've told people and i feel great having people know and happy for us, i just cant wait to feel a bit better so i can enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## mackjess

Garfie, fingers and toes and everything crossed for you.

Hang in there pink, I don't think I started feeling better until 13/14 weeks, and I was finally OK and having a bit more energy around 16 weeks. It's draining growing a little person!


----------



## MamaTex

To all: Thanks for the reassurance!! Once I laid down last night, the baby started kicking a lot. My husband told me this morning that if the baby is anything like him, she will continue to stay up late after birth. He said no threat could get him to go to bed. lol. 

ESwemba84: Excited that a new chapter for you is beginning.

garfie: Spotting is the worst. I am sure it is nothing, especially since it stopped so soon!! I still check the toilet paper and my underwear. Just a bad habit that won't go away I guess. FX your little appleseed bears some happy fruit for you!!

diamond: You should be finding out in a few weeks time what you are having. How exciting!!

Pink: Sorry you are feeling sick!! Hopefully things ease up. Have you completely given up the caffiene? I have heard that sometimes those head aches are a result of a caffeine withdrawal and eating chocolate or having a bit of tea or soda can help. I get headaches from time to time. Like yours, they usually go away with water but I also have to lie down to rest some. I know that is not always an option when you are working though.

mackjess: It is draining growing a little person. I have been taking some gummy B vitamins to give me a little energy, or well I was. They seemed to help in the first trimester but I think the needs of the baby overpowered the usefulness of the gummy B vitamins. Now I just take them because they taste good lol.

AFM: Nothing new to report. I finally caught up on some rest. I am supposed to be dog sitting for my friend who is going out of town this weekend from Friday through Sunday. He has 5 dogs I am supposed to feed and walk. I wish I could back out of it now that it has sunk in that 5 dogs is a lot, but he doesn't have anyone else that can come by. Plus he is paying me so I guess it won't be so bad. One of them is a puppy he just got so I have puppy loving to look forward to.


----------



## Pinkcasi

MamaTex said:
 

> To all: Thanks for the reassurance!! Once I laid down last night, the baby started kicking a lot. My husband told me this morning that if the baby is anything like him, she will continue to stay up late after birth. He said no threat could get him to go to bed. lol.
> 
> ESwemba84: Excited that a new chapter for you is beginning.
> 
> garfie: Spotting is the worst. I am sure it is nothing, especially since it stopped so soon!! I still check the toilet paper and my underwear. Just a bad habit that won't go away I guess. FX your little appleseed bears some happy fruit for you!!
> 
> diamond: You should be finding out in a few weeks time what you are having. How exciting!!
> 
> Pink: Sorry you are feeling sick!! Hopefully things ease up. Have you completely given up the caffiene? I have heard that sometimes those head aches are a result of a caffeine withdrawal and eating chocolate or having a bit of tea or soda can help. I get headaches from time to time. Like yours, they usually go away with water but I also have to lie down to rest some. I know that is not always an option when you are working though.
> 
> mackjess: It is draining growing a little person. I have been taking some gummy B vitamins to give me a little energy, or well I was. They seemed to help in the first trimester but I think the needs of the baby overpowered the usefulness of the gummy B vitamins. Now I just take them because they taste good lol.
> 
> AFM: Nothing new to report. I finally caught up on some rest. I am supposed to be dog sitting for my friend who is going out of town this weekend from Friday through Sunday. He has 5 dogs I am supposed to feed and walk. I wish I could back out of it now that it has sunk in that 5 dogs is a lot, but he doesn't have anyone else that can come by. Plus he is paying me so I guess it won't be so bad. One of them is a puppy he just got so I have puppy loving to look forward to.

I have given up caffeine yeah but I gave it up months ago the first time I was pregnant, I started drinking decaf tea and just never went back I don't drink coke or anything so it's not like I've just given up cold turkey, I think it's just dehydration as I'm fine as long as I drink constantly, the problem with that aside from the constant peeing is that I can't drink overnight so I wake up at 4am with a banging head. 
It'll all be worth it in 6 months tho when I have a headache for a different reason lol


----------



## ESwemba84

Mama, glad you're feeling better.

Garfie, good luck with your scan!

Pink, just remember when you feel terrible that its just a reminder that everything is still ok in there!

I had some weird tissue pass yesterday, for like 5 minutes, then nothing. I called my RE, and turns out it was uterine lining coming out all at once, and its normal! It was kinda crazy, but I'm hoping the HSG flushed everything out and that's a good sign. It was not AF, so still waiting on that. No chance of a BFP this cycle, as we didn't get any lovin' in. Next cycle.....


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls :hi: It's been a while! 

Awesome news about the HSG ES. My cousin conceived her son straight after an HSG. :dust: 

Mama dog sitting for 5 dogs is gonna be crazy, my bestie has 5 dogs and its a madhouse sometimes. But it's super fun to :) You are getting so close to meeting your lo :happydance: congrats. 

Mowat super huge Congrats!! I had really high hcg #'s with Hayley because of an enlarged corpus luteum cyst. Basically it was pumping out extra pregnancy hormones to sustain the pregnancy until the placenta took over. Made MS horriable! But I know why you worry. Google is a bitch. Lol, or could be twins ;) 

:hi: mackjess. Wow! 31 weeks! Omg you are so close to seeing your LO as well. It's gobna be a baby boom up in here in a short few months. :happydance: 

Hi Kat, good luck dear. Hope you catch your sticky bean soon :hugs:

Runner, never, all the ladies out there busy trying to make/raise all those pretty babies :hugs: 

I think I'm in the tww. Didn't get to dtd a lot but it's a chance. Will be testing around June 5th.


----------



## beedan

I had a BFP this morning at approx. 16 DPO using Early Response. What a great feeling it was! 

My husband & I are overjoyed!!! This will be baby # 3 for us, our last child! My other 2 kids will be 4 & 5 when the new baby is born.

We are going to get it confirmed at the drs tonight. 

We started ttc April 9, 2013 but missed my fertile days but it doesnt matter to me now as we didnt miss the fertile days in May obviously. 

I was to start a new arthritis drug but Im going to cancel it now. I want to be drug free during pregnancy and my arthritis is not very bad so it can wait til after the baby is born. 

Good luck to all of you. Take care of your babies!


----------



## essie0828

Pink :hugs: It's tough sometimes but you are doing fabulous. Pregnancy hormones are a trip :wacko:


----------



## essie0828

Congratulations beedan!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, beedan!

AFM - it's my Sweet Pea's due date today. Feeling a little blue. It's not as bad as I feared though. Probably because I've been tearful for about a week now. DH and I are going on our first date in months tonight. We're seeing the new Star Trek movie so pretty excited.


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: Starry. Hope you have a blast on your date :)


----------



## Kat S

I'm 4DPO and feeling pretty pessimistic today. I don't feel anything and hoped I would and I just want to cry! I know it's early, but I want this so badly. How do I cheer up??


----------



## essie0828

Kat, waiting, wishing and hoping will drive you nuts. Grab that man of yours and go do something fun and distracting ;) not to fun tho :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

:hugs:Starry today on a very special date xxxx hope you really enjoy your date night :flower:

Congrats on the BFP bee 

Hi to everyone else , short and sweet tonight as I'm out on the town and have to go get ready :)


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Starry - BIG :hugs:hope your date night goes well - milestones are the hardest - just know were all thinking of you :hugs:

Bee - Congrats hun :happydance::happydance:

Kat - It's hard to cheer up sometimes hun when it's something we want so bad - but the consultant said to me today PMA goes a long way in pregnancy - so maybe go and grab yourself some PMA:happydance:

Essie - Good luck when you test - that's when I have another scan :happydance:

AFM - Scan went well - sac is growing 14mm:happydance: she managed to see the sac through my tummy which was a nice surprise:winkwink: oh and finally today I saw a consultant who has agreed with me about progesterone and after a lot of faffing around I collect my medicine tomorrow:happydance: so my PMA says I am doing everything I can for this little one:hugs:

I have two scans coming up one on the 3rd and one on the 5th both at different hospitals:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - I'm SO pleased that you had such an encouraging scan. I'd say it's a very good sign that they can already see the sac from the tummy. Yay!


----------



## mackjess

Garfie - so glad to hear about your scan and excited about the results for the next one.

Starry - I hope you have a lovely evening with DH. We saw Star Trek on Monday. I have a slight crush on Benjamin Cumberbatch, so I was a happy camper. :haha:

Hi Essie! I know, it's freaky to be so close to the end date. My OB scheduled an induction for me on July 31 in case I go over my July 23 due date. I hope he arrives on his own before then, but it's nice to have an end date.

Left - enjoy your night out!


----------



## MamaTex

essie0828: The finish line is definitely in sight!! Hope your TWW flies by!!

beedan: Congrats on the BFP

Starry: Have fun on your date!!

Kat S: Sorry you are down. Waiting is hard!! FX for you. 

Left wonderin: Enjoy yourself too!!

garfie: Wonderful news on the scan. Grow baby grow!!

Hey to all the ladies!!

AFM: I went over to my friends' house to get acquainted with their dogs. There are 3 small ones and 2 big ones!! The noise of the barking is defeaning lol. I will be going back over to the house tonight to walk and feed them, then will come back home. 

I got a bit of bad news today from my OB's office. I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes and now have to wait on word from the insurance company on whether they want me to do mail order or pick up my RX. Oh well. I kind of expected to have GD, but I was hoping I wouldn't as my AC1 test came back good when I first went to the OB in December.


----------



## Starry Night

mackjess said:


> Garfie - so glad to hear about your scan and excited about the results for the next one.
> 
> *Starry - I hope you have a lovely evening with DH. We saw Star Trek on Monday. I have a slight crush on Benjamin Cumberbatch, so I was a happy camper. *
> 
> Hi Essie! I know, it's freaky to be so close to the end date. My OB scheduled an induction for me on July 31 in case I go over my July 23 due date. I hope he arrives on his own before then, but it's nice to have an end date.
> 
> Left - enjoy your night out!

I keep hearing about that actor. My DH loves the BBC Sherlock Holmes and I've heard he is going to be in the new Hobbit movie. Will be good to finally see him in action! I have a bit of a Spock/Zachary Quinton "crush" from the last Star Trek. lol Not really....DH would kill me...but you know what I mean.:winkwink:

Mama - sorry you have GD. I'm sure your doctor will take good care of you and you and your baby will be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Congrats on the BFP Beedan!

I think I just willed my doctor to call me with my blood results from this morning---and I feel so much better now that she did! Have been feeling crampy the past few days, and was starting to convince myself bad news was on the way. Fortunately my hcg went way up again, so there is no need to panic yet. It's so hard to enjoy a pregnancy when you expect bad news around every corner! Have a scan on Monday morning, so hopefully I'll see something and then maybe I'll be able to relax a little bit (although I'm sure I won't). Think I'll go cry a little bit now. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## mowat

Forgot to say welcome back to you Essie! We missed you. Hope this is your cycle.


----------



## Kat S

OOH, Mowat, I can just imagine! Go have a good cry and I hope you have lots of distracting things planned this holiday weekend. Monday will come quickly...I hope!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Great news on the number Mowat :) today I have a sore head from one two many wines :( I'm such a flaky member of ttc , I tried to resist but gave in :( I also forgot my themometer and o/v test so couldn't do either this morning !!!! I MUST PAY MORE ATTENTION ;) lol.... 
No Ewcm yet so don't think o/v yet .... Trying every other night but so afraid ill miss it !!! So tonight is an on night lol....... 

Hope everyone having a great day


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya everyone, here i go trying to not forget anyone,

Beedan: Welcome and congrats.

Starry: sorry it's a sad time, milestones are the worst but try and have a super date and relax.

Mowat: i know it's easier said than done but do try to relax and enjoy, you are doing everything right, and it's working!

Essie: good to see you back.

Left: you deserve to let your hair done, you cant stress about ttc all the time.

Mama: Sorry to hear about your GD but at least it's known and can be dealt with.

It's Benedict Cumberbatch and i claim him cos we're both English, hands off ladies ha ha.

So for me, im good, not feeling too sick today, just been for lunch with my parents and had a big steak, i never eat steak but i just fancied a big piece of meat ha ha.
I will be going to look at prams tomorrow with my mum, not to buy as i know it's still a bit early yet but just so i know what im doing, it's like a different world to me all these many options i feel a little out of my depth, in a scary exciting way.


----------



## Left wonderin

Just got my Opk + , so here we go again ....... Come on eggie :) lets make a baby :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Have fun ;-) and good luck!!


----------



## Left wonderin

The count down is on ....... Only 15 days to my :bfp:

Over doing it on the PMA :haha:


----------



## mowat

I don't think you can overdo the PMA!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Nah no such thing as overdoing the PMA, you go for it.

Im totally shattered today, ive been pram shopping with my mum, it was lovely, it's not often i get to spend time just me and mum without my gran or dad there and i think ive found the perfect pram/buggy system thing, it's not ordered yet but im happy that i know what i want.

so now im just resting in front the telly, i've just found bub with the doppler so feeling good about things.

Hope your all well, have a good bank holiday weekend if it is one where you are xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Left - love the PMA! Really hope this is your cycle! I want to see you preggo! lol

pink - glad you had a good time pram shopping and had some quality time with your mom.

AFM - on day 2 of a yucky stomach bug. I wish there was some way I could just keep myself asleep as that is the only time I don't feel pain. The good news is I'm on day 2 of no bleeding. If it took the stomach bug to end the bleeding then I'll take it.

I do have a follow-up appointment with my doctor on Tuesday and I'm kind of nervous. The office called me and that usually means bad news. But the only test I've had since then was a single beta hcg test. Are my betas going up after my d&c?? Or did they test the leftover tissue (I had already passed the baby before my d&c) and found something bad??? Yeah...trying hard not to freak out.


----------



## nevergivingup

Rewriting everything again.....arrrrggh Hates wen that happens...here we go again!!

Garfie:: Yippee :yay: :yay:!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so over the moon for you!! I've been lurking and saw that u were prego awhile bk but couldn't never get time to to actually jump in and write!! You so deserves this!! My heart is smiling for you!!! This is your time!! This is your tale home baby!!!

Mowat! I'm so happy for u, u didn't let nothing get u down and now ur prego again!!! YAYYY for u!! I'm over the moon for u! FX for a sticky bub!! And def glad to hear ab those hCG numbers rising. I was a low slow riser it was scary but those low slow rising hCG numbers are bundled up in my arms now. Don't wrry to much enjoy your pregnancy!

Pinkcasi: Your scan is beautiful, can't wait to hear the gender, glad you're ok now after seeing the little one. Glad u had time spent with mum, they are truly wonderful people. Congrats on making it to 12 weeks, you're closer then u think!

Left wondering: Hope u had a great Date nite, u def deserve a nite out. TTC is very emotional, it's a rollercoaster. So don't feel bad if u hop on and off the TTC train. I concieved my son off NTNP to find out later umm yea I really was trying physically! FX for u ma'am, I'm sure ul get ur BFP w/ time!!

Essie: Glas to c u bk for u were missed even tho I was missing as well. Glad to see ur in TWW!! Ur babe is def waiting on ya, as difficult as it may seem it's def yours for the taking. &#55357;&#56841;

Kat S: Nice to meet u and so sorry ab ur loss, but my Fingers, Toes and everything else is def crossed for u!!

Beeno. Welcome and Def Congrats on your BFP on baby # 3!!

Mackjess: 31 weeks already?!! How awesome is that!!! Where did the time fly!! Where ever it went let it stay there bc ur almost at the finish line! So just put those feet up and relax and in time get ready to meet ur little one!!

MamaTex: Those scans were beatiful!! It's only a matter of time b4 u get to meet that bundle of joy!! Sorry to hear ab the GD, but I pray everything turns out fine and all that matters is that babe of yours come out and come out healthy, count it all joy!!

Bama: Glad to c ur still around and your baby girl is just beautiful!!! Congrats again!! How is new motherhood treating ya?

Ewemba: Glad to hear ab your hsg..Just know this bleeding is a fresh start to a new beginning!! You'll get ur BFP your motivation is so high a child deserves a mother like u!! Congrats on ur weight loss!! O and I'm just getting Over the virus of vomitting and running to the restroom too, it's def horrible.

:hi: Hi to all the ladies ESP. to the ones I may have missed, for this is my 2nd time having to write it over bc my iPhone loves attention. My FIngers are Def crossed for the women in this thread. Yal make this thread so awesome, it's so warm and inviting it here. It drives me nuts that I can only lurk most of the time for I want to join in so. Ladies you all are truly amazing women, now a days women are dreading this and here we are wanting to embrace it. I pray each and every last women in here will get their BFP bc you all ded deserve it. Good luck no matter what stage you are in!

Hi to my missing ladies; Lisalee, Sweetz, Stork and Lpjkp and Runner: I know you all are probaly so busy with motherhood or bring prego. Just wanted to let u know u all are seriously missed.

AFM: Well after cracked open sore nipples, a constipated baby, a colicky baby, a baby who caught a cold, sleep deprivation, confusion as to y he just won't go to sleep if he's sleepy, sex deprivation. Weight gain that just won't go away, being bossed around by a newborn baby, a jaundice baby, having to go a day w/o a shower bc he won't let me wash w/o crying his lungs out...and much more...I can honestly and still say I'm still in love with this blessing my father in heaven has given me and my DH! He is everything to me other then God. I'm a mother of a 3 month old and it still still hasn't sunk in yet, maybe once he begins to call me mommy. But I'm still in awe that this little one belongs to me how Grateful
I am to my father in heaven, how Grateful I am...

P.s. maybe it's just me but I truly do miss being pregnant...&#55357;&#56883; Scary isn't it!! HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY to all my fellow Americans!!!
Sorry for this essay, didn't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Starry Night

never - sounds like you have your hands full!! Yet what a blessing it is to be so busy. I think all of us with rainbow babies or who are chasing that rainbow are only too glad to suffer for the sake of being a mommy. I do hope your little one settles into a routine and feels better so you can find a moment to relax and feel comfortable in your new normal.

AFM - now that I'm not bleeding anymore and am starting to feel better from my bug I'm really getting the TTC itch. I must resist! Testing is so important to me right now.


----------



## bamagurl

Never~ sounds like little man is giving you the run for your money! :) I think we need to see an updated pic of sweet baby boy! Mommyhood the 2nd time around is just as wonderful as the first time! She is such a good baby! She sleeps so good at night only waking up maybe twice & she really doesn't complain too much! Her big sister is still so in love with her & does so well with her! I am just in awe of how much love my heart can hold for both children!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Gosh darn, i just managed to lose my whole post as well Never bloody PC!!

Starry: I hope your appointment goes ok, im sure it'll all be fine, try to not worry too much.

Never: Sorry to hear lil one is giving you trouble he'll settle soon, it's all worth it though.

Bama: Glad your enjoying your little girl, I cant wait till i can experience it too. My heart already hurts with the love i feel for a tiny little something that ive never met, isn't it insane!

Ive had a lovely relaxing day today, after my busy weekend i've done nothing today, i brought some maternity pj's online that was as stressful as it got ha ha 

Love and kisses to you all, good luck to all those testing soon fx'd for you all!!!


----------



## essie0828

Left wonderin said:


> The count down is on ....... Only 15 days to my :bfp:
> 
> Over doing it on the PMA :haha:

Lol! Im right there with ya. 12-15 days out :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

essie0828 said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> The count down is on ....... Only 15 days to my :bfp:
> 
> Over doing it on the PMA :haha:
> 
> Lol! Im right there with ya. 12-15 days out :happydance:Click to expand...

We are so getting our :bfp::bfp: this month :) 14 days and counting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so going to let myself be hopeful and positive this month :) what's the worst that can happen ???? I am disappointed right ? Ill be disappointed anyhow so have decided to allow myself have 14 days of excitement and hope :) no early testing either just waiting for BFP 

Come on Mother Nature BRING IT ON :tease:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Loving to positive attitude, yeah! im with you this is your month!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Just noticed your a plum now :) getting big ;) lol... Are you showing yet ?


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, Left, you're the best! And you're exactly right. AF is going to be disappointing anyways (I mean, who are we kidding) so might as well enjoy the TWW ride! Really hope this is your month!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Starry and thanks :) how is your head doing catching up,with your body ? ( I know for me after the physical stuff was over it was only then I even began to "deal" with loosing my baby :( it was very hard then as people saw you "looked " better so assumed you "were" better . Kinda felt like a lonely journey sometimes . I hope your being kind to yourself and allowing yourself feel sad , its as important as the physical healing xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Left wonderin said:


> Just noticed your a plum now :) getting big ;) lol... Are you showing yet ?

Yeah i know it's good isn't it :happydance: It's new fruit day tomorrow so watch this space, Urm im really bloated but its not real baby so im annoyed, some days im so bloated i look about 7 months gone, but at least people know now so i dont have to wory about hiding it, just cant wait till it's proper baby bump!


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi everyone! I haven't been on in a few days. Lots of catching up to do. I'll try my best:

Left & Essie, good luck! I have PMA for you since I'm still on a break this cycle!

Pink, I never got to the shopping for baby equipment during my pregnancy, but I can imagine that just makes it all a bit more real and exciting! Glad you got to spend time with your mom.

Starry, I hope your appointment goes OK. Sorry you are going through all of this.

Bama, sounds like you are really enjoying motherhood! 

Never, hi!

Sorry to those I missed.

Nothing new here. Going to yoga this morning then going to pick up my fertility meds! I have a few more days left in this cycle, so I'm getting antsy. I just want to get to the BFP, but I know there is so much other stuff in between now and then. AF, Femara, ultrasound, trigger shot, BDing, then the wicked TWW. Man, this unconceived baby should definitely know I would do anything for him/her! Lol. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## ESwemba84

Ooooooo, had to post again. This makes post 300 since I've joined B&B.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all. Good day to you!

mowat: Hope you are feeling fabulous!!

never: I can't wait to be where you are. I know I will lose sleep and will have to step up but I can't wait to hold my daughter. I will even venture to say I look forward to changing her diaper and hearing her cry!!

Starry: I am hoping that the news you get on Tuesday moves you forward and not backwards. You have been through so much already!!

Left: I love your attitude!! GL!! :dust:

Essie: Good luck and baby dust to you. Good to see you around these parts again!!

Pink: Sounds like you had a lovely day! Glad you got to relax!! 

bama: It is so nice to hear that things are going so well and you have such an agreeable little one! 

ESwemba: So much love ad effort is going into this baby. No doubt in my mind your rainbow baby should not complain when asked to do any chores haha

AFM:I wish I could say I could take it easy today after dog sitting 5 dogs for 4 days straight, but I have to run some errands. After I do that, I will come back home to do NOTHING all day, save make some calls. I was so exhausted by the end of last night. I had to take care of 2 puppies out of the 5 dogs. One of the puppies wanted to poo and pee everywhere even after taking him outside to do his business. It was endless lol. In baby news, I haven't felt the baby move much at all over the last few days but I am thinking it was due to all the activity I was engaged in taking care of 5 dogs.


----------



## mackjess

Left, I love the PMA. And you are totally right, even on cycles I didn't even try cause my heart wasn't in it yet, I'd still be crushed by BFNs. So what the hell, you enjoy you TWW!

Hi Never! Sounds like delirious, exhausting bliss!

Hi to all my fellow preggers. At 32 weeks today, so I'm getting my butt in high gear to finish up the nursery and get our bags packed. Just a few small items I need to pick up. 

Starry :hugs:. Try not to think of the phone call as possible bad news. It could be a timing thing that they want you back in and it's nothing specific, or it could be a test result of some sort. BUT, think of it as an answer, and any answer has to be good. Try not to assume it will be a setback as it may be the thing you need to hear to get to your rainbow baby. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## diamondlove33

Hey ladies! 


Wow! SO much activity on here, I REALLY love this forum i've been SLAMMED at work thanks to the tragedy in Oklahoma, they increase my workload about x10.. and hearing all the horrible things that those poor people are having to deal with?! I mean. I see claims where people are saying 'Insured's vehicle is located on top of neighbors house, cannot pickup' 

How horrible?? Prayers for Oklahoma!

AFM doing great.. scan on friday, will be 1 day short of 12 wks!!!!! Gosh, just wanna get through this trimester!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh wow that's insane what happened? Im in UK nd rarely pay attention to th news i know i should but at the moment im at work or sleeping, and sometimes both at the same time lol

Good luck for your scan i cant wait to see pics, we are so close in due dates it's lovely :happydance:

So i've been looking at lists online of the things people consider 'essential' for a new baby, and im still not sure, it's all foreign to me and theyre different depending on where you go, i have an ide of how i want to do things butim freaking out about all this stuff, i know it's a long way off but i am a total nause about stuff, and a control freak and i feel totally out of my depth :wacko:


----------



## Kat S

Pink, there was a devastating class 5 (highest class) tornado that basically wiped out half the town. It's horrible :(


----------



## Pinkcasi

OMG tha'ts horrible sorry to hear it.


----------



## Starry Night

Up in Canada we've been hearing a lot about the tornado too. It's so horrible. :(

AFM - doctor's appointment wasn't too serious. My vitamin D is low which isn't too shocking as I stopped taking all my vitamins when my m/c drama first began weeks and weeks ago. I just didn't have the heart to 'try' anymore. So I just need to start taking them again.

A little annoyed that my two latest hcg draws haven't made it into my file so I have no clue how much it has gone down since my d&c. Seriously, it's been 2 weeks. How hard is it to get those two little numbers into my file????


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies. Loving all the PMA! Although I do have a confession to make.....I have no clue what PMA stands for :blush: :haha: I just know by context it seems really positive and Hey I'm up for anything positive. :haha: 

Starry :hugs: dear. It's impossible to not worry sometimes.
I hope things get better for you hun.

Diamond that's insane. Those poor ppl :( Can't wait to see your scan pics! :happydance:

Mama I think your right about the hustle and bustle of 5 dogs camouflaging lo's movements. Have a good rest and drink a big glass of something cold. Like seriously chug away and I bet baby moves for ya ;)

ES this next cycle is really promising for you. I can't wait to see you catch your sticky! 

Kat :dust: hope you get your BFP to!

Pink that bloat will turn into huge baby bump before you know it. Lol. And it's just as miserable. 

Left im so hoping you get your BFP to. That would be great! I'm symptom spotting like crazy and I had an odd result on a cheap blue dye test today. Hubby agreed and is bringing home a frer tonight. I'm trying to ignore that dang blue dye test. I hate them but it was one hubby got on his own. :dohh: He doesn't care to learn the complexities of the different types of pregnancy tests :haha: He's more of a text me a pic of what you want kinda guy. I have been having tons of pulling and pinching type cramps and just an overall odd sensation in the uterine area. Kinda crazy really as we only dtd once in the "fertile week". But my periods are irregular so who knows :shrug:


----------



## diamondlove33

essie0828 said:


> Left im so hoping you get your BFP to. That would be great! I'm symptom spotting like crazy and I had an odd result on a cheap blue dye test today. Hubby agreed and is bringing home a frer tonight. I'm trying to ignore that dang blue dye test. I hate them but it was one hubby got on his own. :dohh: He doesn't care to learn the complexities of the different types of pregnancy tests :haha: He's more of a text me a pic of what you want kinda guy. I have been having tons of pulling and pinching type cramps and just an overall odd sensation in the uterine area. Kinda crazy really as we only dtd once in the "fertile week". But my periods are irregular so who knows :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you, essie! Those were my first symptoms!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

PMA Continuing here ...POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE :) hi ladies my temp went up this am so thinking o/v yesterday ! Offically in the TWW and a step closer to my BFP :)


----------



## essie0828

Left wonderin said:


> PMA Continuing here ...POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE :) hi ladies my temp went up this am so thinking o/v yesterday ! Offically in the TWW and a step closer to my BFP :)[/QUO
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up for me! Lol. And yes PMA all the WAY! :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

diamondlove33 said:


> essie0828 said:
> 
> 
> Left im so hoping you get your BFP to. That would be great! I'm symptom spotting like crazy and I had an odd result on a cheap blue dye test today. Hubby agreed and is bringing home a frer tonight. I'm trying to ignore that dang blue dye test. I hate them but it was one hubby got on his own. :dohh: He doesn't care to learn the complexities of the different types of pregnancy tests :haha: He's more of a text me a pic of what you want kinda guy. I have been having tons of pulling and pinching type cramps and just an overall odd sensation in the uterine area. Kinda crazy really as we only dtd once in the "fertile week". But my periods are irregular so who knows :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, essie! Those were my first symptoms!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ty diamond. Those were the first symptoms I had with my daughter as well. Quite uncomfortable really. No sore bb's yet, but had some nausea on and off. I dismantled the test and there is a very real line there. Unless it's the mother of all evaps, im pretty sure im pregnant.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all am I correct in thinking Garfie had a scan on Monday or today ? Has anyone heard from her ? Hope she is ok ? Also noticed young has not been around . Hope all is ok there too :)


----------



## essie0828

I think her scan was the 24th and went well :) Haven't seen young around lately either.


----------



## Left wonderin

Phew :) that is good news :) I must have missed that !!!!


----------



## essie0828

Left when was your lmp??


----------



## essie0828

Well girls the frer was a bfn :( crappy blue dye test gave me a false positive :wacko: will test again in a few days


----------



## mowat

Hope you get that BFP Essie----I feel like it's on the way.

Had my first scan on Monday. Was guessing I was only just 5 weeks, but I was still hoping we'd see a definite sign of baby (I know, crazy). Technician said there was a sac measuring 5-6 weeks so I guess we're right on track. Won't start relaxing even a little until I see something "baby-like". Hoping my doctor will send me for another scan very soon. Come on baby!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Essie, i got excited for a bit then, but im sure it's on it's way those were my tel tale symptoms as well.

Left, i have everything crossed for you in this TWW, i really feel it this time for ya!

Mowat: so glad your scan went well, it is nice to see an actual baby shape but your headed in the right direction.

I do hope that garfie and Young are ok perhaps they're stalking :wave:

Ok nothing new to report here really, cept it's new fruit day woot im a peach!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink a peach , now that is substantial :) I don't like FF right now she is confusing me , tells me I o/v on cd 11 but didn't get + Opk until cd 12 !!!! Mmmm I don't trust her lol.... I'm thinking I o/v cd 13/14 . Think ill override her this month !!! Either way I got b'ding in right on time so the countdown is on to the BFP :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Left, give FF a few days to catch up. Or override. It often changes its mind! Yay for ovulation!

Mowat, glad your scan went well. Only another week or 2 until you see the beginning of baby!

Essie, hope you get a BFP this cycle!

Hi everyone else!

AF started at 10:30 last night!:happydance: Although it was only a 21 day cycle, I know it's because of my progesterone deficiency, and I am on a medicated cycle this time, including a progesterone supplement. I have to call the doc and clarify when CD 1 actually is (yesterday or today) and then I get to start the drugs in a couple days! 3 short weeks until my BFP! (See, I'm practicing my PMA too!)


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> AF started at 10:30 last night!:happydance: Although it was only a 21 day cycle, I know it's because of my progesterone deficiency, and I am on a medicated cycle this time, including a progesterone supplement. I have to call the doc and clarify when CD 1 actually is (yesterday or today) and then I get to start the drugs in a couple days! 3 short weeks until my BFP! (See, I'm practicing my PMA too!)

UGH. Well, I'm really glad that you are already excited about your next cycle! Every failed cycle is a step closer to OUR successful cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## Young414

HELLO ALL!! I have found that I am a forum stalker! lol I really try to keep up with everyone, but I never really have much to say. lol Today, if my timing is correct, I'm 9 weeks. :happydance:

I don't have an appointment until June 17...SO FAR AWAY!!! I haven't laid eyes on a doctor at all! When I do have my appointment, the nurse let me know that chances of a scan are slim...not even a dating scan..ugh. :wacko:

MS arrived and started kicking my butt! I bought "sea-bands" and they seem to take the edge off. Maybe they are actually working, or a placebo effect is taking place, either way it doesn't matter as long as it works..right?? :D 

Left- I REALLY hope that this is your time!!! Fx'd! :hugs:

Mowat- SO pleased to hear that your scan went well. Try to relax! :thumbup:

Essie- Fx'd my dear!!! :thumbup:

Eswemba- 3 WEEKS!!! YAY! :happydance:

Pink- YAY PEACH!! :winkwink: That's pretty big! You are on your way! 

Hello to all the other ladies!!


----------



## diamondlove33

essie0828 said:


> Well girls the frer was a bfn :( crappy blue dye test gave me a false positive :wacko: will test again in a few days

If it makes it ANY better, My first bfp was on clear blue - got a negative on digital FRER w/ fmu ... went and took a FRER [with the lines] later that day and got a + ... but I got TWO bfn's w/ FMU so I don't believe in using it, honestly. Test again later! M


----------



## Left wonderin

ESwemba84 said:


> Left, give FF a few days to catch up. Or override. It often changes its mind! Yay for ovulation!
> 
> Mowat, glad your scan went well. Only another week or 2 until you see the beginning of baby!
> 
> Essie, hope you get a BFP this cycle!
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> AF started at 10:30 last night!:happydance: Although it was only a 21 day cycle, I know it's because of my progesterone deficiency, and I am on a medicated cycle this time, including a progesterone supplement. I have to call the doc and clarify when CD 1 actually is (yesterday or today) and then I get to start the drugs in a couple days! 3 short weeks until my BFP! (See, I'm practicing my PMA too!)

Hurray for AF and for your PMA ;) I'm loving it ....... We are all moving along in the journey towards BFP :) every cycle is a cycle closer :) .........


----------



## Left wonderin

I know I'm a FRUITCASE but I so want to be a FRUIT :) ...............


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat S said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> AF started at 10:30 last night!:happydance: Although it was only a 21 day cycle, I know it's because of my progesterone deficiency, and I am on a medicated cycle this time, including a progesterone supplement. I have to call the doc and clarify when CD 1 actually is (yesterday or today) and then I get to start the drugs in a couple days! 3 short weeks until my BFP! (See, I'm practicing my PMA too!)
> 
> UGH. Well, I'm really glad that you are already excited about your next cycle! Every failed cycle is a step closer to OUR successful cycle!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, I knew last cycle was a bust due to the lateness of the HSG and no sex during the fertile window. It was kinda nice taking a break.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all. Just wanted to finally post a pic of me! This is me at 29 weeks and 2 days.



I still think I just look fat.

:blush:

So far, so good I guess. I got a call back and have an appointment set up with a diabetic counselor. I need to call the insurance company today to see if they processed a request from my OB's office so I can get my diabetic supplies.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I see bump! Very nice! :) I hope you get the insurance stuff sorted quickly.

AFM - crap day. There was a FB pregnancy announcement and the baby is due when my latest angel should have been. I definitely had a freak out. This person isn't even on my friends' list (I do know her from high school) but we have several mutual friends and her privacy setting is such that when a mutual friend comments on her stuff I can see it. I'm still really angry about it, to be honest. 

It doesn't help that I'm not allowed to TTC for an indefinite period of time. Though DH and I are talking of setting a certain time limit to waiting and to say "screw testing" if they make us wait a year like the doctor said they might.


----------



## mackjess

Tex, I think you look lovely and prego. And I gotta say for some reason, maybe your profile cartoon, that I thought you were a white girl with blonde or red hair. :haha: It's so funny when you see pics of people, or meet people, that you've been on the phone with or chatted with and thought you knew what you looked like. Hope your insurance stuff gets sorted out. I think the hardest part for having GD would be the diet. I will try to fight cravings for weeks sometimes and give in. Good luck hun!

Starry, :hug: I can see waiting a few cycles before TTC, but if they say wait a year I'd be like SCREW THAT as well. 

What did they say at your last appt? or have you been yet? Sorry I'm a space cadet, I just remember they called you back.


----------



## Starry Night

I am being seen by the OBYN in August. It's the OBYN who needs to refer me to the fertility clinic. So basically, I'm waiting three months to GET the referral. If the OBYN promises a wait time of like 3 or 4 months then I might be willing to do it. But 6 months or more....I don't know. I'm not 25 or even 29 anymore. Every year is precious to me.


----------



## Left wonderin

Why will they advise you to stop for a year ? Is it just to check what's going on with your body before you try again ? 

Just got the weirdest pinching / sharp pain on my left side , only lasted a few mins but ouch it hurt !


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, in order to test what is going on with me I can not be pregnant. Knowing me, I could easily get pregnant within that time so it's hard to wait.

Now that I'm waiting I'm realizing what a blessing TTCaL really is. Yeah, it's stressful and depressing but at least it's proactive and preoccupies you a bit. Sitting around helpless is even worse. Today has been really, really hard and I can't even let loose because I can't let DS see me cry.


----------



## MamaTex

Starry: Waiting a year would make me reconsider waiting that long as well. I wish there was something I could say or do to make you feel better about that FB pregnancy announcement. I hid pregnant acquaintances from my FB feed but every so often a FB pregnancy announcement would show up where I could see it and it ruined my day as well!! 

Left wonderin: OUch!! GL! Maybe that pinch means something. 

Young: Happy 9 weeks. Moving right along

ESwemba: Good luck with this next cycle

Pink: Ohh you're a peach. How lovely!! You are only a few days away from 2nd trimester (if you regard 14 weeks as the start that is). That reminds me: I need to go to a farmer's market and load up on peaches.

essie: Update on your subsequent testing?

To all the other ladies: Hi!!

AFM: I guess I am one step closer to sorting the insurance stuff out. I got a call and got set up with an appointment with a diabetes counselor on the 19th. They also moved my ultrasound to that day. I am still waiting on word about my monitor and testing supplies. And mackjess, yes the diet is frustrating to follow because I want to eat what I want to eat! I gave in yesterday and got two oatmeal cookies, but I am back on track today.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies

Starry oh sweetheart I'm so sorry I can't imagine how up in the air you feel and having to keep it together for your son, just remember to look after yourself.

I'm doing good, so excited about entering the 2nd trimester, I've been having a clear out today putting away all my 'thin' clother to make space for maternity stuff seeing skinny jeans or tight skirts and dresses is just depressing but my oh asked me to send him a bump pic he thinks my bump is lovely and so do I, tiny clothes will just have to wait.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink I'd swap skinny clothes for wonderful big huge maternity clothes in a heart beat !!! Not that I'm a size zero now lol.......


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh left you will soon enough, I'm not complaining at all I love it and I can't wait till I'm super fat and fill out my maternity clothes.


----------



## mackjess

Starry, don't worry about age too much. I was able to get prego easily just after my 35th bday. And you're right, you do seem to fall pregnant, so hopefully the wait will give them time to figure out how to stay pregnant. It's SO scary to wait though. When I did hold off after my m/c I cried and cried about missed chances, but I think my body needed it. I think I could handle 6 months, but I think I would def be TTC before a year! Hope you and DH can figure out what is best for your situation. 

Mmm, oatmeal cookies are tempting Tex. Remember if you do give into a craving to have protein or almonds along with it. I don't have diabetes, but I do have blood sugar issues. My doc always tells me to have a protein along with my sugar/carb to keep the blood sugar spike from being too bad. Are you in 3rd tri now? So exciting.

Yay for 2nd tri and maternity clothes Pink! I don't mind it at all, but I have dreams that I'm skinny again all the time. LOL, I'm ready to get back to my working out after bubs is here. I got a jogger stroller and we're ready to hit the pavement!


----------



## Starry Night

mackjess - that is an encouraging story. I know 30 isn't old yet. I am just starting to feel time go by faster and faster so 35+ seems so close now when it used to feel lightyears away. I definitely do want to get testing. I just don't want to wait too long either. I'm really fighting that whole instant-gratification thing that is so prevalent in our culture.

pink - hooray for maternity clothes! I loved my maternity shirts. They were so comfy and I loved showing off my bump. DH loved my preggo body too but I was on a sex ban so it wall all "look, don't touch". ha ha!

Mama - I really hope the insurance stuff hurries up! I mean, isn't it important to treat GD? Annoying that all this red tape has to be sorted first! Good luck.


----------



## mackjess

I like the tops too. I'm short with big boobs so I could never wear tunic tops or anything flowy or ruffles before, people would think I was pregnant when I wasn't. now that I am, I'm living in those tops and leggings, and living it!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I've been living in maternity legging for weeks now cos I'm bloated and they are super comfy, but at the mo I'm loving my new maternity pjs they're so soft and big I could wear them all day long!


----------



## ESwemba84

I can't wait to have an excuse to wear maternity clothes! I think it is very comfortable. I have a few things I bought last pregnancy, and secretly I still wear them, because of the longer lengths because I'm 5'8" and regular shirts are short on me because I have a long torso. Mostly for lounging. Not the pants though. Although I kept them for when I need them again. 

Mama, I hope your insurance works with you. Fortunately, I've heard GD goes away after pregnancy, and that's only 10 more weeks! But I could be wrong. But if I'm right you can eat all the cookies you want after that!

So, I've taken my Femara for 3 nights, and still have 2 to go. The only complaint I have is that it gives me wicked headaches. My husband has been awesome at reminding me to take it (not that I'd forget!). I go in next Tuesday for a CD13 ultrasound to see if the Femara made my follicles grow nice and big, and get a trigger shot to make ovulation happen. Having to do all this is making my cycle time pass very slowly. But it'll all be worth it.:flower:


----------



## Young414

Starry- A year is a long time, but I hope you and your DH figure out what's best for you. Only you two really know. :hugs:

Mamatex- Man...seems like this insurance hullabaloo has been going on forever! They need to step on it! :wacko:

pink- YAY maternity clothes!:happydance:

Left- Hope those sharp pains don't return..brief or not.. lol

Hi to all you other ladies!! 

AFM- MS comes and goes. DH is being as supportive as possible. He wants to help, but there is actually NOTHING he can do to help other than the occassional load of laundry or dishes...Thankfully, he is more than willing to help out. I am very blessed. 

Inching up on 10 weeks. I'm excited, but still no appointment to see if everything is okay. I am trying to be patient and just trust everything is okay with the LO. I have a doppler at home and have been trying every few days to hear the heartbeat since 7 weeks...(which I knew I wouldn't hear it then..but tried anyhow) and I'm hoping I hear it soon...


----------



## garfie

Ladies

A bit of a selfish post but just had to share:wacko:

I've seen the heart beat:happydance: - I'm 6w and totally on :cloud9:

Stick little munchkin stick :baby:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

so so so very pleased garfie!


----------



## bamagurl

Yay Garfie!!! So so happy for you :)


----------



## Kat S

Sorry I was away for 3 days and I'll need a day or so to catch up.

AF got me :(


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yay garfie don't de daft that's not selfish we love good news, well done, stick lil one. 

Young sorry about the ms I'm right there with you, I wasn't actually sick until I hit 12 weeks since then I'm just sicky all the time, had to leave work early today, was in for an hour and 40 mins of that I was in the bathroom, I can't tell you it'll get better ha ha but having a supportive partner helps x


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat S said:


> Sorry I was away for 3 days and I'll need a day or so to catch up.
> 
> AF got me :(

So sorry, Kat. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - love the good news!! So wonderful to see a heart beat!

Kat - sorry AF caught you. :(

pink & others - hope m/s leaves you alone soon. Even when carrying rainbows being sick isn't fun. :hugs:

AFM - vacation tomorrow!! I hate packing so stressing a bit about that but all the laundry has been caught up. It's just a matter of deciding what I'll want to wear. And last time I forgot to pack PJs for DS so we had to buy several new sets when we got there. :dohh: The weather is supposed to be decent but not great. I prefer it that way as I hate wearing shorts. Jean weather is fine by me! DS generally does well on planes so not too worried about that.

And we're DTD again! We haven't done it since my bfp at the end of March so I feel like a virgin. Ouchies. So right now we're not really being "careful" :blush: as being tender in there only makes condoms worse (and I hate lube even more). However, I think I still have hcg in my system so shouldn't be ovulating. But I wouldn't complain if I were. :winkwink:


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about AF Kat. Such a tough wait.

Yeah for a heartbeat Garfie! 

I'm hoping to get another scan soon, but I still haven't seen the doctor since my last one (it was last Monday). I was told I should have another one in 7-14 days---well it's 7 days today and I don't even have a doctor's appointment until Wednesday. Sure hope I can get one scheduled quickly after that. Won't relax even a little until I see a heartbeat.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: Sorry AF got you

Starry: Lol. I wouldn't have any complaints either!! 

ESWemba: You have quite a regimen going but hopefully itbears fruit. 

garfie: How awesome you must be feeling! Grow little baby grow!

mowat: I hope you get your scan sooner than later. Seeing and hearing that heart beat really does make all the difference.

Young and Pink: Terribly sorry to hear about the MS. I had it briefly with my first pregnancy and all I wanted to do was lie in bed. I felt pretty bad.

mackjess: Around the house I am just in pajamas. I am tempted to wear them outside of the house sometimes. I really need to go shopping for more acceptable clothing in public. 

AFM: Nothing new to report. I have started noticing more kicks/movements during the day. Baby seems happy.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone how goes it? it's been a bit quiet for a bit, i guess everyone is just content? or busy making babies :winkwink:

So yey to feeling baby moving more mama, i cant wait for that.

nothing to really report here still, it's new fruit day today, im a lemon, which whilst it's exciting i cant believe that a lemon is bigger than a peach but who am i to question.

Hope your all well.


----------



## Kat S

My doc doubled my nightly dose of injectables, I'm taking baby aspirin and using a heating pad to increase uterine blood flow (and I'm waiting for something called a castor oil pack kit to come in the mail, which is also recommended by acupuncturists to aid in blood flow), and now I've added DHEA to my prenatal vitamin regimin. I'm officially doing all I can do to make more than one mature follicle.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - I really hope all that pays off! What we are willing to do to get our rainbows! Good luck!

AFM - arrived safely. Won't be updating much as we are on vacation. So far things seem fun. There is some rain in the forecast but I hope the weatherman is wrong!

I'm also planning on adding things to my regimen. I'm already taking my prenatals, B12 and Vitamin d. I'm hoping to add Vitamin E, CoQ10, extra folic acid and maybe some OMega 3. I feel like a pill junkie. Recurrent miscarriage makes you do crazy things, I guess.


----------



## mackjess

Well Kat it sounds like you are all over this baby making business. Praying this is the cycle that pays off for you. I swear by the baby aspirin since it's really the only thing I changed besides prenatals.

Garfie - When do you get another appt?

Hi Mama, Hi Pink! Hi everyone!

AFM - another sinus infection. Feeling a bit better since I started taking antibiotics on Monday. I think I'll have sinus problems til the baby gets here, since I'm really bad in the spring time. I don't think it's going to go away until I can take Advil, sudafed and prednisone again. My mission is to get EVERYthing done as far as nursery, packing, thank you cards the next 2 weeks while I feel energy, then after this round of antibiotics is over I can just be a lazy sad sack til the baby gets here! I can survive 4 weeks of feeling crappy if it means not being on another round of drugs. I had to do it this time since I barely had the energy to get off the couch. DH has been GREAT about housework and groceries, but there are a few things left that I need to do. ya know?

Hope everyone is having a good hump day.


----------



## ESwemba84

Pink, happy 14 weeks! I never got that far. That's exciting.

Kat, good luck this cycle. I'm taking baby aspirin also, in addition to the Femara and trigger shot and progesterone and prenatals. It's a lot of work, but it'll be worth it.

Mack, I hate sinus infections. Hope you feel better soon.

Starry, enjoy your vacation.

Mama, yay for baby!

AFM, I finished my Femara last night. I have a headache today from it. Almost time to get busy! I also got a job interview for next Wednesday working in the Sterile Supply department of the hospital. Very excited!


----------



## Kat S

You ladies doing aspirin, how much are you taking per day?


----------



## mackjess

I just did one baby aspirin a day. Started it the cycle before my BFP and took it til 16 weeks.


----------



## mowat

I'm also doing aspirin---the low dose one.


----------



## mackjess

How's it going Mowat? Did you get your next appt scheduled?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , Starry I hope you enjoy ever second of your holiday :) ESW Goodluck with the interview and more importantly getting busy lol....... 

Pink wow a lemon ! And 14 weeks :) only 6 to go to half way :) 

Kat here is hoping one huge , healthy folical ;) Mowat when is your next appointment? Mack did you but the aspirin over the counter or was it prescription ? 

Hi and sorry to anyone I've missed ! I'm DPO 9 and remain hopeful :) nowt else for it lol...


----------



## mowat

Just came back from an appointment to discuss my last ultrasound---so irritated. First of all, my u/s was a week ago Monday and she said I should have another in 7 to 14 days. Well today is already 9 and they're just ordering another now. Secondly, my appointment ended up being with the resident, which I would have been fine with except he had no idea of my history despite the fact he said "I looked over your file." Um, well if you had you'd know I don't have a LMP, I had a miscarriage last month. So irritated. Anyway, they ordered an ultrasound. Sitting by the phone trying to will it to ring. Ring! Okay, bitch session over.

Good luck to all you ladies in the TWW or those about to be! Seems like there are a bunch of you right now---expecting to hear some good news in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MamaTex

Mowhat, ohhh it is so frustrating to be seen by someone who does not take the time to at least read through your file. What is the point of showing up to work if you are going to leave your brain at home!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat S said:


> You ladies doing aspirin, how much are you taking per day?

The baby one. 81mg.


----------



## runnergrl

just stopped to check in and say CONGRATS to Garfie! hope you all are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Es, i know what you mean i didn't make it this far the last time im in uncharted territory now it's pretty scary.

Left, OMG 6 weeks and im half way, that's weird isn't it, wow cant wait!

Sorry your appt sucked mowat, i think the medical profession just sucks in general.

Hope everyone is ok, I've just spent a fortune online on maternity clothes, oops! but it's necessary right i need stuff to wear, skirts and dresses and stuff for the summer, i have a load of tops but no bottoms so it's necessary, im trying to justify it to myself ha ha.


----------



## Left wonderin

Just had some brown cm when checking my cervix , not a lot of it but there . I'm 10dpo so either AF is on her way early or ............ It's something else . Guess ill find out soon enough :)


----------



## Kat S

Pink, awww, ordering maternity clothes must be so much fun! I was really looking forward to being pregnant during the spring and summer so I could show off my bump in cute sun dresses. Sadly, it didn't work out so I'll have to live vicariously through you until it's my turn.

My castor oil pack kit came in the mail today. Sounds a bit messy, but I'm going to try it out tonight.

I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to see how my follicles are responding to my new injectable protocol. I'll report back. FINGERS CROSSED that the injections, baby aspirin, heating pad, and DHEA all results in multiple maturing follicles (but not too many)!!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Runner - Thanks I'm still on :cloud9: can't believe it's actually happening at last :happydance: 

Left - I think your PMA is paying off - maybe my doc was correct lots of PMA can help - brown cm is a good sign was it just like a few dots or more? - if you don't normally get it then it's got to be a good sign PMA girlie PMA :happydance::happydance:

Kat - Oooooh good luck at your scan hun - let's hope those follies have matured BIG :hugs:

Pink - I can't wait until I can buy maternity clothes - I've already gone from a size 10 to 12 but I know at this early stage it's all bloat - so will wait a bit longer with my first I wore a size 12 at the end so didn't really need maternity clothes lived in sweat pants - with my second I was already a size 14 by 6 months so I borrowed some of my little sis clothes:haha: so this time I am determined to buy some pretty maternity clothes - my jeans are starting to get a bit tight:blush:

Hope all you new mamas are getting plenty of rest when your little ones are sleeping:sleep:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm not due AF till Wednesday and don't usually get it . Had no spotting the last 3 cycles AF just arrived on day she was due . If it does end up in a BFP I'm crediting you and your doc . It was your comment about what the doc said that made me think ok, no point being negative , positive is the only way to go !!!!! PMA will definitely continue even if AF does show up !!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie , it was minimal mixed with CM only found it when I checked my cervix (tmi) nothing coming out:blush: yet anyway


----------



## Kat S

Fingers crossed for you, Left Wonderin!!

AFM, I had an ultrasound today to check my follicle progress on the new dosage of injectables. She counted 7 follicles in all but said it's hard to tell and there might be a couple more. They are all about the same size at this point, but I'm only Day 6 of my cycle, so it's early yet. Praying every single second that 2 or more of them mature next week.

So I tried that castor oil pack kit last night. Man, is that complicated and messy!! I suppose it'll get less complicated now that I've done it once and already soaked the wool flannel. I was icky sticky afterwards and had to jump in the shower. Not sure I'm going to like doing that for an hour every single night before bed, but I'll do it as often as I can. 

Hope everyone is keeping their spirits up. I know it can be hard. Hey, at least it's Friday and the weekend is only hours away, right? :flower:


----------



## mowat

Good luck with the castor oil pack Kat, I've heard wonderful things about the benefits. Really hope this is your cycle.

Hoping for you too Left Wonderin!

I feel like I'm struggling to fit into my clothes too Garfie and I'm only, maybe 7 weeks! I've gained 15 pounds since my first miscarriage (mostly from the drugs---that's what I keep telling myself), so I feel enormous to begin with. 

Dropped by the ultrasound department yesterday to see if they knew when my appointment might be. June 25! Excuse me! She said that's when the doctor requested it! Stupid doctor. Called the doctor's office, and then dropped by later to explain the situation. Luckily the doctor I usually see was just back from a delivery and by the end of the day they had faxed a new requisition to ultrasound. Heard my cell phone ringing just after 7 this morning and they wanted me to come in for 10! Of course this is the one day I can't go in as I have the dogs in a show this weekend. Really hoping my phone rings Monday morning at 7.

Sorry for all the moaning again---if I can't complain to my internet stranger friends who can I complain to!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey guys. Just checking in. I finally received my diabetes testing supplies but wasted 4 testing strips trying to get the hang of it all. Hopefully I get better at pricking my finger and testing. I poked myself too many times trying to get blood lol. In other news, we now have money for me to spend on the baby again after paying rent and other bills. I am looking to get some wall art and a rug for the baby's room, in addition to a car seat!! I will also be looking for a nice robe to wear around the hospital. Those gowns leave nothing to the imagination. The baby has been kicking more during the day or perhaps I have just become more aware of them. All in all I have been ok. I hope everyone else is doing ok! I only have about 9 to 10 weeks left to go, but I have recently been mothering a kitten!! It just walked up into our yard. I wanted a second cat but had decided to wait until well after things were settled with the baby so I got my way without making an effort haha.


----------



## mowat

Good luck with the testing Mama. I can't imagine all that finger pricking---yuck! But "yeah" for money! A good robe is definitely important.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Starry Night

Finger pricks are awful! I had them when the public health nurses came to our high-school to do cholesterol testing. Hope the testing goes smoothly from here on out.

mowat - hope the u/s gets sorted.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies had more brown/black stringy discharge last night only when I checked though (tmi) decided to test with fmu as not knowing was killing me . Woke at 6am chickened out ..didn't test


----------



## Left wonderin

Went back to bed but couldn't sleep .. At 7am decided sod it .. So out with the Internet cheapie .... Smu ( almost clear like water ) tested and a second pink line appeared almost immediately . I just got my very own :bfp: :happydance:

Now I need to find out how to post a picture here as I need you ladies to confirm I'm not dreaming . Have not even told oh yet . I can't believe its real !! You ladies are the first to know :)


----------



## garfie

Left - :happydance::happydance: a BFP congrats hun - I would test with FMU and I swear by Superdrugs own.

Now try and relax mama:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie ill be in the loo tommrow morning before my eyes open !!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Left wonderin said:


> Went back to bed but couldn't sleep .. At 7am decided sod it .. So out with the Internet cheapie .... Smu ( almost clear like water ) tested and a second pink line appeared almost immediately . I just got my very own :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Now I need to find out how to post a picture here as I need you ladies to confirm I'm not dreaming . Have not even told oh yet . I can't believe its real !! You ladies are the first to know :)

Smu , appeared straight away before control line ! 12dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mackjess

beautiful line left! congrats!!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm now offically terrified lol.......


----------



## Kat S

Left wonderin said:


> Went back to bed but couldn't sleep .. At 7am decided sod it .. So out with the Internet cheapie .... Smu ( almost clear like water ) tested and a second pink line appeared almost immediately . I just got my very own :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Now I need to find out how to post a picture here as I need you ladies to confirm I'm not dreaming . Have not even told oh yet . I can't believe its real !! You ladies are the first to know :)

OMG!! That is so fantastic!! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## MamaTex

Left wonderin said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Went back to bed but couldn't sleep .. At 7am decided sod it .. So out with the Internet cheapie .... Smu ( almost clear like water ) tested and a second pink line appeared almost immediately . I just got my very own :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Now I need to find out how to post a picture here as I need you ladies to confirm I'm not dreaming . Have not even told oh yet . I can't believe its real !! You ladies are the first to know :)
> 
> Smu , appeared straight away before control line ! 12dpoClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Went back to bed but couldn't sleep .. At 7am decided sod it .. So out with the Internet cheapie .... Smu ( almost clear like water ) tested and a second pink line appeared almost immediately . I just got my very own :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Now I need to find out how to post a picture here as I need you ladies to confirm I'm not dreaming . Have not even told oh yet . I can't believe its real !! You ladies are the first to know :)
> 
> OMG!! That is so fantastic!! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Now all we need is your follicles to cooperate so you can join the club!! Hopefully next week they are showing nice and mature!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay left! :happydance: See, PMA does work! Now to try it for myself...


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh wow oh wow!!!!!! That's amazing left I'm sooooo excited hooray!!
Stick lil one! Yey! It's so weird to be so excited for someone you've never met but yey I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## mowat

So awesome Left Wonderin!


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks everyone :) I'm overwhelmed by your response and how delighted ye are for me , someone you have never met !! ES I REALLY believe that the PMA was the only thing I did differently this month . It made a big difference though , I didn't realise how much pressure I was putting on myself that THIS HAD TO BE THE MONTH EVERY MONTH....... I was Stressed out ! This month took a step back and said ok I do believe it will happen maybe not this month but sometime , so this month didn't have to be THE MONTH ! It so helped take all the stress away from b'ding to Tww . Of course it was a huge bonus it was this month but I can honestly say probably for the first time since mc that if it hadn't been I think I would have been ok and just kept going with the real belief that I'd get there one day ! I think on reflection I stepped away from my desperation to get pg which was linked to my loss . Maybe even excepted that a bit more too . Not sure any of this makes sense to anyone but it does in my head !


----------



## Starry Night

Left!!!! I'm jumping up and down...OK.. not literally...it's the middle of the night and I don't want to wake my family but definitely on the inside. Whee!!!! You've been so positive and waiting so long! I really hope this is your sticky bean.


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry Night said:


> Left!!!! I'm jumping up and down...OK.. not literally...it's the middle of the night and I don't want to wake my family but definitely on the inside. Whee!!!! You've been so positive and waiting so long! I really hope this is your sticky bean.

Awh thanks so much Starry it means a lot especially knowing how sad you feel right now xxxxxxx I'm so scared as you can understand and a little bit detached from it right now . Don't want to get my hopes up , its still so early . Tested this am with a cb digital 2-3 weeks , AF not due till Tuesday so it gave me a tiny bit of reassurance . I'm gonna try take each day as it comes and not think of the future , live in the day and today I'm pg and all is well :)


----------



## MamaTex

Left wonderin said:


> Thanks everyone :) I'm overwhelmed by your response and how delighted ye are for me , someone you have never met !! ES I REALLY believe that the PMA was the only thing I did differently this month . It made a big difference though , I didn't realise how much pressure I was putting on myself that THIS HAD TO BE THE MONTH EVERY MONTH....... I was Stressed out ! This month took a step back and said ok I do believe it will happen maybe not this month but sometime , so this month didn't have to be THE MONTH ! It so helped take all the stress away from b'ding to Tww . Of course it was a huge bonus it was this month but I can honestly say probably for the first time since mc that if it hadn't been I think I would have been ok and just kept going with the real belief that I'd get there one day ! I think on reflection I stepped away from my desperation to get pg which was linked to my loss . Maybe even excepted that a bit more too . Not sure any of this makes sense to anyone but it does in my head !

No I totally get what you are saying. We put so much pressure and stress on ourselves. It just comes with TTC. It seems when you become more relaxed, your body responds. I don't necessarily think the mind works completely over matter, but taking a deep breath and taking a step back I feel does something for the body that helps it work towards your goals!! I won't ever tell someone "Relax and it will happen" but I will say "Relaxing and being better to yourself helps you deal with the present day, which only encourages good things to materalize with patience and perseverance."

Again, congrats to you and all the other ladies who have a BFP! It is so crazy to think where we all were just several months ago. To those who are still working towards testing and looking forward to tesitng, I can't wait for you to announce your good news!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mama I can't believe how far along you are !!! Where did that time go !! Thank you for your well wishes :) I super nervous but trying to take it one day at a time . Xxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

I had the best yoga class today, and now my entire body is relaxed, as well as my mind. Hoping this helps! T-Minus 2 weeks until my BFP! (PMA)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wahoo ES I'm here cheering you on as your personal cheer leader :) where are you at in your cycle now ?


----------



## Pinkcasi

I totally agree Left, people say it all the time and it makes me want to hurt them 'relax and it'll happen' but the month that i didn't really think about it, thought we had no chance that month, that was my month! i mean you wont know whether it had anything to do with being relaxed or the PMA or coincidence but hey who cares, it's happened! so for all the other people TTC, fretting and stressing isn't going to make it happen any faster so you may as well think positively right?

Im so excited Left for you to join the gang, and the rest of you aren't far behind, Es i can feel it's your turn soon, your doing everything right it has to happen soon.

AFM we finally told my step son about the baby this weekend, he's excited as long as it's not a girl and he doens't have to change nappies ha ha 
Im so please he's ok with it even though it means he will lose his room, i mena he doesn't live with us and he only stays over now and again but we made sure that he knows he's welcome and he has his own space and now he hasto share, maybe with a girl! but he's totally fine with that, he's such a good boy.
Also im feeling better today yesterday wasthe first day in over a week that i wasn't sick and im hoping it's going to last, fingers crossed.

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Young414

Left- YAY!!!!!! :happydance: So excited for you!! :dance:

ES- Good Luck to you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ESwemba84

Left wonderin said:


> Wahoo ES I'm here cheering you on as your personal cheer leader :) where are you at in your cycle now ?

I am on CD 13, so in the midst of my fertile window. Tomorrow I go in for my ultrasound to check if the Femara grew my follicles nice and big, and possibly a trigger shot if I haven't already ovulated. The most important thing is getting on the progesterone suppositories because if I don't my luteal phase is too short and won't sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## Tricia173

Hoping for a bfp this month. Been trying since fall 2011, after my miscarriage. 

This is my first month on Clomid/follistim/ovadrel, i am hopeful, and scared all at once


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Wahoo ES I'm here cheering you on as your personal cheer leader :) where are you at in your cycle now ?
> 
> I am on CD 13, so in the midst of my fertile window. Tomorrow I go in for my ultrasound to check if the Femara grew my follicles nice and big, and possibly a trigger shot if I haven't already ovulated. The most important thing is getting on the progesterone suppositories because if I don't my luteal phase is too short and won't sustain a pregnancy.Click to expand...

Oooh I have a follicle check tomorrow! Maybe we'll "go" at the same time!! Fingers crossed for you for multiple big follicles!!


----------



## Starry Night

ES - glad that you've found a way to relax. I really hope that is the key for you to get your bfp this month!

tricia - welcome. I hope the clomid works for you. It sounds like you've been through a lot and it would be so wonderful if you could get your rainbow!

Mama - wow! 30 weeks already?? I remember when you got your bfp. Not too much longer and your precious bundle will be here!

AFM - still on vacation but we come home tomorrow. My anxiety disorder has really flared up so that has put some damper on things but overall feeling OK. I suspect I'm ovulating but I'm at my parents' and my sister is in the next room so no sneaky sex. (DH and I are becoming disillusioned with waiting for testing especially as we found out my SiL is expecting a baby around the time our last angel was due). But since I had a d&c I should at least wait for first AF.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS LEFT AND TO ALL THE WOMEN HERE!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry, I've had anxiety issues in the past, and I know how tough that can be. Maybe taking this cycle off would help you relax a bit.

I have my ultrasound this morning......I got mad last night and this morning because my husband didn't seem to take an interest in the appointment. I mean, I've told him before what they're going to do, so maybe he didn't ask about it because he already knows what's going on.......but usually if I have an important appointment, he tells me to call after and let him know how it went. He didn't do that this morning. I'm probably reading too much into this, I know I am, but I want men to understand everything all the time! Lol......Ugh men. They're necessary in this conception process, but sometimes I wish we could make a baby by ourselves. 

(Disclaimer: my husband is usually always loving and supportive, so this is a rare occurrence, and probably doesn't have anything to do with him.)


----------



## Young414

Es- If your husband is anything like mine, he is very supportive. My DH, thankfully, comes to all of my appointments, but he has expressed to me that he just isn't excited about this pregnancy. He wants to be, but finds it hard. He got excited about the first one and we all know how that ended up. I am sure that in time, when you start showing, and get to a certain point, he will be excited and be able to express that excitement to you. I wouldn't read too much into it. I, too, get paranoid about things like this, but try not to be. He is hurting too..But he needs to be strong for you. It's easier for men not to get attached in case the "Just in case" scenario happens. I am EXCITED to hear about your ultrasound today!! Let us know! Thinking of you!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I completely agree with Young, my OH was really laid back about this pregnancy or so i thought,I honestly thought he didn't care and it really upset me but he was actually so scared that he didn't want to really think about it going wrong again, he finally broke down and told me the night before the scan just how scared and paranoid he was, after the scan and we saw our healthy lil bean he's been so excited, he strokes my tummy all the time and he'll text me when he's at work and ask me to send him a bump pic so he can always keep in touch with baby, and he carries a scan pic in his wallet, it's cute huh.

Im sure your DH was just distracted or something, of course he cares and is concerned, im sure he'll ask you about it later.
How did it go?


----------



## ESwemba84

Appointment was good! Right ovary had a 23 mm follicle! And another smaller one....and the left ovary had nothing. But it only takes one. My lining was good, and I'm cleared to take the trigger shot. My meds were expensive, but it's gonna be worth it.


----------



## mackjess

ES yay for good follies! I'm sure your DH will be glad to know things are going well and wasn't trying to seem aloof about it.


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Appointment was good! Right ovary had a 23 mm follicle! And another smaller one....and the left ovary had nothing. But it only takes one. My lining was good, and I'm cleared to take the trigger shot. My meds were expensive, but it's gonna be worth it.

That is great news!!! :dust:

AFM, I have a few more days of follicle growing to go. So far I've got three in there, but only one appears to be going anywhere and it's currently at 15mm. I go back Thursday for another check.


----------



## bamagurl

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Just wanted to pop in! 

Congrats left!


----------



## Starry Night

Finally have the appointment to see the OB: August 7th. So a little less than 2 months. I hope the OB can do some basic tests herself as that may save some time if DH and I follow through with the wait for the fertility clinic. Our province only has one clinic and I can not find any information on what they do for recurrent miscarriages....only IVF though I know they do other treatments there too. I think it is a private clinic so I have no idea how much is going to be covered by our health care. If it isn't covered we are going to have to give it a pass as there is no way we could cover those costs.


----------



## MamaTex

Tricia173: Welcome to the thread! I don't know if you came in earlier or not, so sorry if I have forgotten. I forget too much these days. Good luck on this round! Sorry for your loss but here's to a healthy little one.

ESwemba: Glad your yoga class went well!!! Sounds like you are on your way to a BFP!!

Kat S: Keeping my fingers crossed for your follicles to grow. 

Pink: Hopefully the sickness subsides now that you have moved into the second trimester. I hear it can come back though, but maybe that won't happen to you. 

Starry: Hope your vacation wrapped up nicely. It sucks that anxiety had to put a damper on things, but hopefully you got the R&R you needed for the most part. What is the plan if the insurance does not cover the treatments?

AFM: Nothing new!! I am rather tired from having to get up early iin the morning to drive my nephew to a summer camp across town. My sister works, my mom is teaching summer school, and my dad still has to report to his school so I am the only one available to take him to his summer camp. I come home and pass out lol. Yesterday I slept away the day I was so tired! In baby news I am still working on adhering to my diabetes diet. I was doing good and then I caved in for some muffins today. I tested my blood sugar and it was 230. Back to bacon and eggs or oatmeal and fruit :wacko: I should be meeting with the diabetes counselor next week so hopefully I will get some better guidance on portion control and diet.

Baby shower is next Sunday!! I am not sure how anyone will survive with it being so hot as we are going to have a barbeque/cook out
:loopy:


----------



## mowat

Just though I'd add what I know for you info Starry---I was seen at a private clinic, but it was covered by healthcare because my visit wasn't for fertility treatment, but miscarriage. Should be the same where you are too.

Sitting around waiting for the phone to ring (seems like I've been saying that a lot lately). A friend of mine who has a similar medical history and who is also now pregnant told me I should get really pushy about getting my ultrasound. I don't know how much pushier I can get! I decided if I don't hear anything by Wednesday I'll do something. Not sure what to do though.... go to ER? What symptoms do I need to have to get a quick u/s?


----------



## Young414

YAY! ES!! That's great news!! 

Mama- WOOHOO for baby shower!! :D

starry- glad you finally got an appointment! 

Kat- good luck on your next check!


----------



## ESwemba84

I gave myself an injection of Ovidrel tonight. It didn't hurt at all. Having some stomach pain but not too bad. Two more nights of sexy time, then let the two week wait begin!


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> I gave myself an injection of Ovidrel tonight. It didn't hurt at all. Having some stomach pain but not too bad. Two more nights of sexy time, then let the two week wait begin!

:dust:


----------



## Tricia173

ESwemba84 said:


> I gave myself an injection of Ovidrel tonight. It didn't hurt at all. Having some stomach pain but not too bad. Two more nights of sexy time, then let the two week wait begin!

I had my injection of ovidrel last Friday, hoping for the best for both of us!


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Just though I'd add what I know for you info Starry---I was seen at a private clinic, but it was covered by healthcare because my visit wasn't for fertility treatment, but miscarriage. Should be the same where you are too.
> 
> Sitting around waiting for the phone to ring (seems like I've been saying that a lot lately). A friend of mine who has a similar medical history and who is also now pregnant told me I should get really pushy about getting my ultrasound. I don't know how much pushier I can get! I decided if I don't hear anything by Wednesday I'll do something. Not sure what to do though.... go to ER? What symptoms do I need to have to get a quick u/s?

When I last went into the ER, it was for spotting. If you were also having some serious, painful cramping perhaps they might take a look via u/s. IS the ER covered by govt insurance in your country? How does that work/


----------



## mowat

Yes, ER is covered. I was thinking of saying spotting. Not very good at lying, but I'm reaching the end of my rope!


----------



## Left wonderin

When I went in last time , I had spotted earlier that day but it had stopped by the time they saw me , still they did an u/s as I had a bit of backache also ! My sister did it all the time lol. As she was so nervous after a molar pg with her second . I wonder could you ring and ask if they would give you an appointment with the Epu as you are feeling really anxious ? That really should be enough as feeling any anxiety would not be helpful for you or the baby ? Maybe phone the emergency room and ask to speak to the midwife , you might luck out and get a nice one , if you explain " how anxious " you are feeling they might say come on down ?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone, good luck es!
I don't know what it's like where you are but here in the uk I got told they don't do reassurance scans unless there's bleeding, I was really anxious early on but no amount of begging worked and after the last time I just wasn't prepared to tempt fate by lying about bleeding but if you are really that stressed and it'll work then go for it.
I want to reply to everyone but I'm on my phone on a bus so it's a bit hard just now.
Afm I'm feeling much better this week haven't been sick since sat which is great, I'm still super tired but that is pretty normal for me, had my 2nd midwife appt this morning, that was boring 15 mins is all, got the results of my last blood tests I don't have HIV or hepatitis so that's a relief ha ha I do however have to have my pee tested as that came back inconclusive so I might have a water infection but surely I would have symptoms? Hey ho we'll see.
Urm that's all my news oh I'm stressed as I have to rush over to my mums as she's hurt her leg and now it's infected so she needs looking after so my sister and I are sharing duties, gotta go cook now, do some washing and what not then go home and cook for me and do my washing etc, oh it's good fun huh still she's my mum so I can't complain x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh and I forgot, new fruit day bub is an orange!


----------



## Kat S

Yay, new fruit Pink!! Hope your mom recovers quickly :)


----------



## MamaTex

Pink I hope your mom has a fast recovery!!

mowat: Good luck with whatever you choose to do

AFM: This morning is the last morning I have to wake up early to take my nephew in. I came back home only to fall asleep AGAIN! I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow and catch up on some sleep. And today I am 31 weeks!! This little girl has been moving so much more. I actually saw my stomach move for the first time last night!! So amazing 

:)

Now I am starting to get a little more anxious. Back in December, August seemed so very far away. Now I am starting to wonder what I will do once the baby gets here. I mean, I know I have to take care of her. It's just still so surreal. I have been waiting so long for her to come. It just blows my mind she will be here in a few months!!


----------



## garfie

Pink - Aw your poor mum - I remember looking after my mum for 6 weeks that was hard work and I wasn't pregnant - so please be careful you don't over do it:hugs:Congrats on being an orange :happydance:

Mama - I can't wait until I get to that point of seeing munchkin move - it reminded me of a little alien :haha: you will be fine hun we all go through these doubts how will I manage, will I cope, well you only have to see the new mamas on here so see the answer YES YOU WILL:hugs:

Mowat - In the UK we don't just get scans unless we have previous history or an emergency - we have the normal NHS ones unless of course we pay for them privately:winkwink: Did they say at the beginning they would monitor you with regular scans:flower:

Tricia - :hi: and welcome:hugs:

Kat - Fingers crossed it's your month - PMA PMA:winkwink:

Es - Oh so pleased your stomach pain is not to bad - what us women go through eh:flower:

AFM - I have another scan next week - I am excited and nervous:blush: I also booked in with my MW yesterday she seemed very pleased with me I was surprised at how many questions she asked:wacko: Anyway I have started a pregnancy journal how is that for PMA PMA :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

Just checking in to say 'hi' to everyone! Glad to see all the pregnancies are progressing on nicely! :)

AFM - back from vacation and taking the day to recover from my holidays. LOL I napped longer than DS! The nice thing about staying at my parents' was I could do most of my laundry before we left so I don't have too much waiting for me. It can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, good luck on your scan next week!!

MamaTex, I'm so excited for you!

Starry Night, yay for vacations! So hard to return to reality, eh?

EEEEK!! I'm so excited for my u/s tomorrow!! I get to see if I ended up with two follies, or just the one. I need to prepare myself for just one, but I admit my hopes are set on having two. COME ON, DUECES!!! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Starry - Welcome back :flower:

Kat - Oooh good luck - fingers crossed for two :happydance::happydance:

AFM - I am so :sleep: even though I have slept - I seem to have turned into a zombie in a morning which is not like me at all:shrug: 

Anyone due to test soon - we need more BFPs:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, my TWW starts Friday. I'm not supposed to test until the 25th, but it might be a few day before that, if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Garfie, my TWW starts Friday. I'm not supposed to test until the 25th, but it might be a few day before that, if AF doesn't show.

Are you doing back to back IUIs today and tomorrow? So excited for you!!

My appt is in just over an hour. So nervous to see what we will find!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat S said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Garfie, my TWW starts Friday. I'm not supposed to test until the 25th, but it might be a few day before that, if AF doesn't show.
> 
> Are you doing back to back IUIs today and tomorrow? So excited for you!!
> 
> My appt is in just over an hour. So nervous to see what we will find!!Click to expand...

No IUI this cycle, just timed intercourse! (Which by the way puts a damper on things knowing you HAVE to do it at a certain time....) But we did it last night and then tonight.

Good luck at your appointment! Let us know what happens!


----------



## Pinkcasi

OOhh good luck to you both!


----------



## Kat S

So I had FOUR growing follicles!! 2 at 18 and two more that are close behind. I'm so thrilled! So another night or two of Bravelle and IUI Saturday, I think!


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats Kat S, that is awesome news!


----------



## mackjess

Yay for follies and BDing! This is sounding very good ladies! FX

:dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Kat and Es!:dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat and ES all sounding very positive :) I'm here cheering you both on this month , like a personal cheerleader lol.......... G Kat , go Kat , go Kat ....... Give me a e ...... Give me an s 

Give me two BFP ;)


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Kat! That's awesome!


----------



## mowat

Well, I got my ultrasound this morning, and I wish I hadn't. Looks like another MMC. Only measuring 6+3 (should be over 7) and no heartbeat. Really hope I can find an answer to why this keeps happening. This will be my 3rd loss.


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: Oh no, Mowat. I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat I'm sorry to hear that sending load of :hugs: your way . What's the next step for you , will you have to have a dnc ?


----------



## garfie

Mowat - I am so sorry hun BIG :hugs: here in the UK once you have lost 3 babies they begin doing testing on you and your partner, what is the next stage for you - thinking of you hun:flower:

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh no Mowat im so sorry, i really thought this was it for you, i hope they find out what's going on. :hugs:

Isn't it weird that when something good happens BFp's or great follicles i feel excited like it's happening to me and when something awful happens it's like a dagger in the heart, i've grown so close to all you ladies and i know im terribly emotional at the moment it's the hormones honest, but it's a bizarre feeling to have about people i've never met on the internet, i mean you could be serial killers or weirdos or something, but i love you all the same.


----------



## Kat S

mowat said:


> Well, I got my ultrasound this morning, and I wish I hadn't. Looks like another MMC. Only measuring 6+3 (should be over 7) and no heartbeat. Really hope I can find an answer to why this keeps happening. This will be my 3rd loss.

Oh my god...I'm so so sorry!! Yeah, unexplained loss is very difficult to heal from (I know). I hope they discover a cause this time, and until then you have my support!


----------



## Kat S

Pinkcasi said:


> Oh no Mowat im so sorry, i really thought this was it for you, i hope they find out what's going on. :hugs:
> 
> Isn't it weird that when something good happens BFp's or great follicles i feel excited like it's happening to me and when something awful happens it's like a dagger in the heart, i've grown so close to all you ladies and i know im terribly emotional at the moment it's the hormones honest, but it's a bizarre feeling to have about people i've never met on the internet, i mean you could be serial killers or weirdos or something, but i love you all the same.

Yeah, I feel invested in all your journeys and pregnancies!

I'm absolutely a weirdo! :wacko: :haha: Hey, at least I'm honest!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

Mowat: I'm so sorry to hear that your going through this again. There's so much I want to say but have not enough time, but don't give up on your rainbow baby.

Eswemba: Good luck and FX for your start of your 2WW!!

Got to run, Hi to all the ladies here.


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat - Damnit. I'm so sorry you have to keep going through these losses. It's not fair. I really hope they do start some testing and get down to why this keeps happening. Don't lose hope...

AFM, I'm officially in the TWW. That was a lot of work just to get here! And, there's more work to do. I start my progesterone SUPPOSITORIES tonight, and for the rest of my cycle. Yikes, I hope they are relatively uncomplicated and unmessy. 

I also have a job interview today! Today's a good day.:flower:


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, ES!! I'm right behind you!! We're gonna do this!!!

OK, so tomorrow is IUI Day! Around 10am-ish EDT

This time a nurse measured me with two on the left at 16 each and one on the right ...I forgot what size but not quite there yet. I swear yesterday's nurse measured on one each side at 18!? I asked, and today's nurse said that some days follicles close together can appear like one follicle and you get a "bad" measurement. She said today they are nice and defined and she's sure of the measurements. 

Hrm...16. I'm worried they won't be big enough to ovulate with the trigger and we'll miss it all. Is that a valid worry? I asked the nurse, and she says they'll be 18 by the time I ovulate tomorrow-ish, and that waiting to do the IUI until Monday (they are closed Sunday) will risk missing ovulation entirely. Damn. I really wish I had one extra day to grow. I hope it's ok. There's nothing I can do to change it, so I just have to hope and pray and be positive.


----------



## bamagurl

Mowat I am so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

ACK I was so scared...I had to give myself the trigger shot and I've never done that before. It didn't hurt at all and I'm a Trigger Rockstar!! :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

Mowat I hope they will do some tests for you now. I was really hopeful with the progesterone that this was it for you. It's so hard not knowing why this happens, I hope that you hang in there and keep trying and they figure it out since the reward will make up for everything you are going through now. Thinking of you hun. :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat S said:


> ACK I was so scared...I had to give myself the trigger shot and I've never done that before. It didn't hurt at all and I'm a Trigger Rockstar!! :happydance:

Me too! I didn't feel a thing! It was also my first time.


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> ACK I was so scared...I had to give myself the trigger shot and I've never done that before. It didn't hurt at all and I'm a Trigger Rockstar!! :happydance:
> 
> Me too! I didn't feel a thing! It was also my first time.Click to expand...

Whoo hoo! We rock! :happydance:


----------



## diamondlove33

Mowat- i'm so sorry I had high hopes for you.. I hope that you can find a way to figure out whats going on... :( 

Kat S- YAY! I have a good feelings about this month for you!! 

Pink- How are ya feeling??? 


:hugs: to all.


----------



## MamaTex

I am sorry to hear about what happened mowat. I too was hoping this was it for you. You are a strong woman because I do not know what I would have done and where I would be if I had a second loss right after my first one. This should be the jump start to some extensive testing I hope.


----------



## mowat

Thanks ladies. I'm sort of hoping, in a way, that I don't have a natural miscarriage, because I'm hoping that if I can get in with the specialist I saw 6 months ago, she might be able to see a problem when she does a D&C. My first miscarriage ended with 3 D&Cs over the course of about 6 months, which led to scarring (Asherman's) and no return of AF. That was partially "fixed" with more surgery, and my AF returned about a year after getting pregnant. When the specialist checked me several months later, she saw some scarring, but thought it was better to leave it alone and see if I could become pregnant. Well, I have now (2 times in a couple of months), but both have led to miscarriages. I really hope the simple answer is the scarring, and that if a little more is removed I can have a successful pregnancy. I have a feeling it might not be that simple, however, at this stage I'm still hoping.

The other issue is the fact that my flight and the surgery itself might not be covered by my territorial healthcare. However, at this point I'm fully prepared to go into debt to get the care I deserve. I still completely blame the two doctors here that performed the original D&Cs for the situation I am now in. I am also considering consulting with a well known Asherman's specialist in LA (Dr. March). It would take our entire savings to have surgery with him, but I'm running out of time to have babies, so I might as well spend the money now, or I'll regret it for the rest of my life.

Thanks for all your support ladies. My husband suggested going to see a therapist to try to deal with all this loss---maybe I should just pay you guys!


----------



## diamondlove33

mowat said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm sort of hoping, in a way, that I don't have a natural miscarriage, because I'm hoping that if I can get in with the specialist I saw 6 months ago, she might be able to see a problem when she does a D&C. My first miscarriage ended with 3 D&Cs over the course of about 6 months, which led to scarring (Asherman's) and no return of AF. That was partially "fixed" with more surgery, and my AF returned about a year after getting pregnant. When the specialist checked me several months later, she saw some scarring, but thought it was better to leave it alone and see if I could become pregnant. Well, I have now (2 times in a couple of months), but both have led to miscarriages. I really hope the simple answer is the scarring, and that if a little more is removed I can have a successful pregnancy. I have a feeling it might not be that simple, however, at this stage I'm still hoping.
> 
> The other issue is the fact that my flight and the surgery itself might not be covered by my territorial healthcare. However, at this point I'm fully prepared to go into debt to get the care I deserve. I still completely blame the two doctors here that performed the original D&Cs for the situation I am now in. I am also considering consulting with a well known Asherman's specialist in LA (Dr. March). It would take our entire savings to have surgery with him, but I'm running out of time to have babies, so I might as well spend the money now, or I'll regret it for the rest of my life.
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies. My husband suggested going to see a therapist to try to deal with all this loss---maybe I should just pay you guys!

My heart aches for you. I just does NOT seem fair that you're going through this :cry: Are the doctors to blame for your scarring completely? Could they have done something differently and had a different outcome? If I were you I would consider suing if you had just cause. Because of the outcome of your surgery look at everything you're going through. You are going to be such an amazing mother, I know you'll get your rainbow baby and watch out cos if she's anything like her mama she's gonna be a fighter! :thumbup: I wish you nothing but the best - I'm hoping you find a way to make peace with all of this .. You are doing all you can, and exactly what I would do if I was in your shoes ... If is IS indeed the scarring.. how do you fix that?


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat you have been on such a hard journey Hun it all sounds quite exhausting :( I admire your courage and strength and how you are looking to the future x This whole journey is one of the most painful , heartbreaking , wonderful , miraculous , devastating , experiences of my entire life . ( ps in my day job I am a therapist lol........ Mostly couple counselling....) By night as pink eluded too I'm a serial killer lol....... 

Take care Mowat xxxxx and of course all my wonderful friends .
Kat wahoooo for healthy 18 follicles , who will arrive just in time :) and well done to you and ES for being so brave , you rock !!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

God I love you girls your all so lush and supportive I'm actually crying now reading your messages!

Diamond, I'm feeling good I haven't been sick all week touch wood, hopefully I'm into the good bit now I just feel so big, someone told me today that I look like I've popped out overnight, I love actually looking pregnant, I might post a pic soon it's about time I took another pic. What about you how you feeling?
I hope it goes well es and Kat fx'd crossed for this cycle!


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the kind words Diamond. There are good things and bad things about living in Canada. Good, free healthcare (but not fertility treatment); bad, it is almost impossible to sue a doctor. I know some girls that have tried to sue their doctor's in the US for causing Asherman's, and it is a very tough case to prove. Right now I'm not going to bother thinking about it.

The scarring can be removed by doing a very careful removal (not a d&c) using micro scissors and hysteroscopy. The main problem is that the scarring can return to the same spot.

Good luck to all you ladies in the TWW (or close). Can remember everyone, but I remember ES and Kat!


----------



## diamondlove33

mowat said:


> Thanks for the kind words Diamond. There are good things and bad things about living in Canada. Good, free healthcare (but not fertility treatment); bad, it is almost impossible to sue a doctor. I know some girls that have tried to sue their doctor's in the US for causing Asherman's, and it is a very tough case to prove. Right now I'm not going to bother thinking about it.
> 
> The scarring can be removed by doing a very careful removal (not a d&c) using micro scissors and hysteroscopy. The main problem is that the scarring can return to the same spot.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies in the TWW (or close). Can remember everyone, but I remember ES and Kat!

Yeah you're exactly right. Suing doctors has got to be really difficult and I know things like that are more difficult in other countries than in the US.. Which honestly makes more sense because people sue eachother here like its going out of style.. You are fortunate to have free healthcare though, I WISH we had that.. at least the scarring can be removed.. I REALLY hope they find a way to get you the testing you need so you can get out of this limbo and be on some kind of proactive path, it must be driving you crazy..


----------



## diamondlove33

Pinkcasi said:


> God I love you girls your all so lush and supportive I'm actually crying now reading your messages!
> 
> Diamond, I'm feeling good I haven't been sick all week touch wood, hopefully I'm into the good bit now I just feel so big, someone told me today that I look like I've popped out overnight, I love actually looking pregnant, I might post a pic soon it's about time I took another pic. What about you how you feeling?
> I hope it goes well es and Kat fx'd crossed for this cycle!

Pink yay! Maybe MS is finally giving you some relief!! I AM glad to be looking pregnant instead of bloated.. but my tummy has been stretching and now it hurts a little bit.. my poor stomach! haha *waving bye bye* hehehe I'm feeling great i've only had one morning sickness incident, luckily.. just FINALLY getting settled in our new house.. although, I wasn't much help during the move - my sciatic nerve will be the death of me this pregnancy .. :growlmad:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh god I know, I was out last night and I was looking at all these girls wearing skintight dresses and belly tops and what not and I said to my oh I used to look like that until you ruined me ha ha, but I love it!


----------



## garfie

Mowat - You poor thing going through this again - have you thought about laser treatment - I can't really remember a lot about it I had it many years ago, except I was in and out the same day when I had laser treatment for my endo so much quicker than a laproscopy to remove the endo, just a thought :hugs:

Diamond - Love your avatar pic :flower:

Pink - Don't worry once you have had baby you will be able to wear the short skimpies again - I did with both of my boys it was only when I got to my forties and I felt the cold a bit more that the dresses started to get a bit longer:haha:

Kat/Es - :happydance: go girls - PMA is a marvelous thing - along with your BFPs:dust::dust::dust:

Left - :rofl: my hubby says oh you're not on that site again are you - what if you're talking to some big hairy a~~~~ man :dohh: :haha: no man would ever be able to keep up with this thread - let alone remembering what stages each woman was at and what she was going through - that would involve multi tasking :winkwink: he hasn't come up with any wise cracks since then:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie lol that so true !!!!!! My OH now asks me , so how are the cyber friends doing ! I think he feels a little left out :haha:


----------



## Tricia173

Mowat, I am very sorry to hear about what has happened. It sounds like you have been down a tough road! I hope they can figure this out for you! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I never looked good in skimpies. Even in my 'thin' days I could never get rid of that belly roll. It just stays and stays. I like to think I'm just naturally curvy. LOL But I do hate it. Stretch marks and the flap of overhang from my c-section make me more self-concious. They are battle wounds though and a badge of honour...or so I keep telling myself. I think I would tolerate my stretch marks more of I could tame my tummy.

Still waiting for first AF. Hate the post m/c hormones as I can not tell where my body is at in the that regard. I feel different everyday.


----------



## ESwemba84

2DPO and 8 days until testing!! I'm keep having little pains in my uterus region, but that really happens every cycle. I'm really hoping the progesterone helps lengthen the cycle so I can even get to testing day! Lol, I almost bought an HPT today but decided to wait, because I know I'd talk myself into testing on like day 5....


----------



## Left wonderin

ES yahooooo here we go the TWW ........ Oh and step away from the pg tests ! Way to early and you will only be tempted !!!!! LIVE IN HOPE FOR AS LONG AS YOU CAN !!!! Now I want to hear only positive thoughts ! No negative ones creeping in , kick them to the curve .... Plenty of time for them if the witch does decided to arrive next month ...... But until then you have all the power !!! SO POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE . THERE IS EVERY POSSIBILITY YOU WILL GET A BFP THIS MONTH :) As much possibility as you getting a bfn so girl ..... Focus on the positive :))) xxxxxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh my god, left, I was literally about to come one here and post how its CD 19 and how usually I would only have 3 more days left in my cycle and that I'm nervous I wont make it even half way through my progesterone before AF shows up..........and then I read your post! I really needed that this morning! It's hard to keep the PMA after over a years worth of disappointing cycles, but I'm gonna try! Yay BFP!


----------



## Kat S

(Please please please let me be pregnant!!) <--pathetic, desperate refrain in my head since I woke up this morning. 

It's infuriating that all I can do is sit here and go on with my life for the next week and a half - two weeks until I find out. At least during the stim phase I get injections and feel like I'm doing something...well, I AM doing something I guess. But during the TWW, there's just nothing to do but sit there and wait. I need to somehow turn it into a nice "hopeful" phase. I've done everything I could to get good eggs, I had my IUI, so now I should be able to relax and just let things be. Instead I sit here obsessing with the hope that it all worked. AHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh god ladies i really feel for you, i remember what it was like, and i know how annoying it was when people said just chill out, think positively, blah blah, but seriously no bad vibes allowed nice calm thoughts your in the tww now so there's nothing more you can do just now so at least try to relax, you get 2 weeks to relax before you have to either A) start feeling sick and fretting about being pregnant (hoping for this one) or B) start trying all over again, either way there will be enough to worry about so take the 2 weeks, to chill out and regroup before whatever happens happens.

Happy fathers day everyone! i didn't get anything for my oh from bump thought he could wait till next year when the baby is actually here. just put a message on facebook from bump, this was my sort of announcement to the fb community, I've told the important people, my family and friends, it's too hard to hide at this point, but the FB friends, you know the old school friends that you haven't seen or spoken to in years, well i figure it's none of their business.

Oh and my OH's cousin (who is like a brother to him) his girlfriend gave birth to Emili at 5.22 this morning after a 15 hour labour, is that not the best fathers day gift ever there's no topping that one.

Oh and here's a current bump pic for you, i look huge i know!
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba and Kat S: Way to go ladies for taking that trigger shot on!! Glad both your follicles are looking healthy!! Good luck to the both of you as you go through the TWW!!

diamondlove: Gotta love those growing pains eh?

garfie: I always let my husband know about you guys. I am closer to y'all than some other female acquaintances in my real life who have forgotten about me since I do not go out any more

Starry: I normally don't like to tell someone I hope AF shows up, but for your sake I hope she does and isn't too fierce. 

Pink: It is nice to put a name to a face. Yay for you being part of the Girls in Glasses crew lol. And you don't look huge. You look like you are pregnant ;)

To everyone else: Happy weekend!

AFM: I think I have been having Braxton HIcks contractions. It feels like something is squeezing tight in my stomach. It is a different feeling from the baby rolling around and moving. My stomach has started to get hard, but not all over so I am confused if Braxton HIcks happens in one small area or is supposed to happen all over. It is confusing!! 

I have been keeping my blood sugar numbers down for the most part. They have been a little higher in the morning than my OB would have liked so he put me on a small dose of this medication. Thankfully I have not had to go on insulin. I hope that remains the case. That is it for me. I will have my shower next Sunday and I am not prepared at all!! 

Oh and here is part of my husband's Fathers Day gift. I also got him some Caramel Coconut Fudge cookies he likes, as well as a card.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks mama my oh took that pic this morning and he said 'you won't like it' as soon as I saw it I said eugh I look so fat ha ha but at least it's my belly and not my butt!
I can't believe you would put a pic of alcohol on here that's just mean taunting me like that ha ha


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Pink and MamaTex! I'm so grateful to be in the TWW as I remember being jealous of those who were actually trying while I was recovering from my m/c and unable to move on until af showed, my hcg levels showed zero, and I'd had my subsequent surgery. Took forever! But now here I am, all recovered and in my second TWW since my m/c. I hope this is it! I continue to picture fertilization in case I ovulated late :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink you look very cute and pregnant ;) no hiding it now lol....I remember how desperate and low you felt just before you got your BFP , now look at you !! 
Mama I agree I'd miss all you guys now if I didn't have a daily catch up lol....

Now for my two ladies I'm Cheering on in this TWW , KAT and ES I'm right there with ya ! KAT that mantra seems familiar lol......... Firstly its important that you both know that you are wonderful strong women and whatever the outcome of the TWW you will be OK . Maybe not right away if its a BFN , but ultimately after a gut wrenching disappointment YOU WILL BE OK :) Worst that can happen ? This month is not your month and you get a BFN . You have dealt with this before and can again . So worst case scenario whilst rough is not game over .... 

OK on to best case scenario , you wonderful ladies get your BFP :) there is every possibility that you will get a BFP , why not ? Last month I decided that I could worry and stress and worry for 14 days and possibly get a BFN and be disappointed , or I could be hopeful, give myself lots of positive messages and think it is a possibility that I could get a BFP and get a BFN and be disappointed . Either way I figured I'd be disappointed right ? So I chose not to let any negative thoughts creep in , not feel defeated until it was absolutely necessary , I went through the TWW with a PMA ..... feeling excited at the possibility of a BFP and was not going to test early as I wanted to live in that hope for as long as I possibly could :) I'd deal with the disappointment of AF if and when she arrived 

I'm just telling you guys this as it really helped me get through the last TWW , it was so much better than the ones that went before xxxxxxx 

I'm so excited for you both xxxxxxxxx and am here any time :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Left wonderin said:


> Pink you look very cute and pregnant ;) no hiding it now lol....I remember how desperate and low you felt just before you got your BFP , now look at you !!
> :)

Are lefty thanks yeah your right I was so down about it all, we all know how it feels and I was only trying for 6 months post mc and only one loss thank god I can't imagine how it is for some of you guys you are all such an inspiration to me, the bravery and positivity is amazing!
xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Pink....silly girl...you are not huge! That is an adorable little bump. And I love the top. I think striped maternity tops are the best. I don't know why, but I feel like bumps look their best in them.

mama - that does sound like Braxton Hicks. They're annoying but it's your body practicing for the big day!

ES and Kat - good luck holding it together during your TWWs. Hope you can hold onto the positive thinking. And of course, wishing you both to get your bfps!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Pink, you look great! I can't wait to experience a pregnancy bump, instead of a fat roll! 

Kat......I know what you mean! This is the slowest TWW, and every day I just watch the clock so I can take my progesterone at night, fearing that until that time my progesterone levels will drop and AF will come early. I think it just comes with the fertility treatment territory, because all that work and money in the first part of the cycle, and now it's up to our bodies to do the rest of the work, which I already don't trust because it couldn't get pregnant on its own........despite this I'm trying to stay positive! It's tough though!

Left, thanks for the pep talk! You're being so supportive.

Mama, yay for Braxton Hicks! Just a short 9ish weeks til baby gets here! Glad your blood sugar is under control.

AFM, I keep feeling these pinchy pains in the uterine area, and this is why it makes me nervous: because this is about the time I'd be feeling cramps before AF, and I feel like maybe that's what is happening. But, I am also feeling hopeful, even though its 4DPO (6DPT), I feel like my uterus could actually be trying to prepare itself for something, instead of sitting there like a bump on a log! And that would be wonderful. 6 days until testing (and my BFP)!


----------



## diamondlove33

Hey, Ladies!

Seriously I can't wait for everyone's ttw to be over!!!!! I'm really crossing my fingers for everyone. Hoping that this is the month.. Rainbow babies, cmon! :happydance: How was everyones wkd? Mine was okay.. Sunday great, Saturday.. eh. I'm battling depression a little bit I think.. I seriously couldn't leave the house on Sat.. anyone else having this issue? Or just me.. I want to pull out of it so badly .. but eh. Can't seem to. We are planning our gender reveal party for this sunday though, as we're finding out the sex of the bay on Sat, so that is a nice distraction.. any one have any suggestions?

Pink- You're too damn cute!! NOT huge!
Mama- Your post gave be butterflies.. seriously can't wait for my brackston hicks haha, my friend had them so bad and she was so annoyed by them lol :haha:
I know i'm forgetting so many people but i'm bouncing between this and work so i'll make another post shortly


Pic is my dad and me on fathers day, and my niece's hand. haha Hope everyone's wkds were great :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







dadday.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mackjess

Awe you looked cute in the dress Diamond. I feel like I'm wearing a tent in dresses cause the bbs got so big!

I remember being so tired that I didn't want to do anything, I was just soooo drained that it took too much work. Then I was depressed cause there were things I wanted to do and should have been doing, but not being able to get myself interested in anything was bringing me down. When they first checked my iron at the beginning it was good. My OB rechecked it at 16 weeks and I was anemic. Maybe have that checked? I started taking an iron supplement and it hasn't bothered me too much. I'm still tired, but at least I can talk myself off the couch HALF of the time now. :D


----------



## Starry Night

diamond - you look so fresh and springy in that dress. It seems some of that second tri glow is kicking in!

ES - I've gotten those uterine pinches with my bfps and they started pretty early. My bfp pinches do feel similar to my AF ones but just saying it can be a positive sign too!


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Pink, you look great! I can't wait to experience a pregnancy bump, instead of a fat roll!
> 
> Kat......I know what you mean! This is the slowest TWW, and every day I just watch the clock so I can take my progesterone at night, fearing that until that time my progesterone levels will drop and AF will come early. I think it just comes with the fertility treatment territory, because all that work and money in the first part of the cycle, and now it's up to our bodies to do the rest of the work, which I already don't trust because it couldn't get pregnant on its own........despite this I'm trying to stay positive! It's tough though!
> 
> Left, thanks for the pep talk! You're being so supportive.
> 
> Mama, yay for Braxton Hicks! Just a short 9ish weeks til baby gets here! Glad your blood sugar is under control.
> 
> AFM, I keep feeling these pinchy pains in the uterine area, and this is why it makes me nervous: because this is about the time I'd be feeling cramps before AF, and I feel like maybe that's what is happening. But, I am also feeling hopeful, even though its 4DPO (6DPT), I feel like my uterus could actually be trying to prepare itself for something, instead of sitting there like a bump on a log! And that would be wonderful. 6 days until testing (and my BFP)!

I hope it's all a good sign, ES!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## diamondlove33

Thanks for the compliments, ladies! :blush:

How's everyone feeling? Good I hope. Anyone else having a gender party? Ours is scheduled for this Sunday. :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

I don't think I've ever heard of a gender party. Sounds fun though. lol


----------



## mackjess

we had one diamond. it was lots of fun cause we didn't know till we cut the cake.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just popping in real quick to say hi and hope everyone is ok. Little Xander is keeping me VERY busy these days. He is now almost 4 months, attempting to crawl and eating like a PIG! He is now 14lbs, 2 feet long, and growing like a weed!!Well, he is hungry again (lol) so I gotta go...I will attempt to hop on tomorrow. <3 to all!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz33 said:


> Just popping in real quick to say hi and hope everyone is ok. Little Xander is keeping me VERY busy these days. He is now almost 4 months, attempting to crawl and eating like a PIG! He is now 14lbs, 2 feet long, and growing like a weed!!Well, he is hungry again (lol) so I gotta go...I will attempt to hop on tomorrow. <3 to all!!!!
> 
> View attachment 631257

Wow it is crazy how big they get in a span of a few months! This really gets me motivated to do what I need to do to make sure baby arrives safely!! He is a cutie!! And to think he was inside of you just a few months ago!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks ladies for being sweet and saying im not fat ha ha, im glad i do actually look pregnant rather than like i've eaten all the pies!

Oh Sweetz he's a little cutie, i cant believe how big he is! it's amzing how fast the time goes, enjoy every second, he'll be breaking hearts before you know it!

We dont really do gender parties over here, we dont do showers either, it's all boring in the UK, have fun though, you know the gender already Diamond, how far are you now? that's not fair i have another 4 weeks to wait it's forever!!

Mack what do you mean you didn't know till you cut the cake?

Everyone else much love, no news this end, went to see the newest baby in the family, arr she's is too cute i wanted to eat her up, it made me so broody i just cant wait for my little pudding to come! - When it's sufficiently cooked and not before!
My other friend that had a baby boy on Tuesday, he's in intensive care, he had jaundice and dropped loads of weight and he was only 6lb at birth, the jaundice has gone now but they're trying to get some weight on him, meanwhile my friend is on a ward, her husband has to go home and baby Harry is all alone in intensive care, it's so sad i hope he's alright you just think once they're here that it'll all be ok, i mean you dont stop worrying but you want to be able to take them home and be a family.
Sorry to be depressing but it really shook me up, i had to get my doppler out i had a panic attack and couldnt stop crying.


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweetz! He's adorable! I can't even believe its been 4 months! I'm glad you all are doing well!

Pink, I don't think the worrying will ever cease to exist. Maybe when they turn 18 and move out, but not before then! Lol, it just shows you're a mom who cares.

5 DPO here, and I feel the progesterone is working......the cramping (or uterine pains) have eased a bit, and I had to pull out my grandma bra! You know, not the cute one, but the bigger one with more support......:haha: The twins didn't fit in my regular bra. And other than that, I'm just waiting. 5 days until testing!


----------



## mackjess

good luck es and Kat.

sweets how are you doing? last time you were on you had lots of gi pains. Xander looks even more handsome. I cannot believe it's almost 4 months!

pink, my sister in law got the gender results, and made a cake with food coloring in it, nicely covered with icing. we didn't know it was blue till we cut into it at the party so we found out the same time as our friends and family. it was super fun.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh wow Jess that's amazing i love that!


----------



## Kat S

3 dpiui and my PMA is dwindling to nothing and the negativity is returning. HELP!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, me too! We will get our BFPs this cycle!


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Kat, me too! We will get our BFPs this cycle!

Oh no! Why does this happen every month around Day 3-4 after IUI? It's like waiting for the phone to ring for days and finally deciding the call isn't coming because you can't take the suspense anymore.


----------



## mackjess

Sorry ladies! :hugs: It's probably really hard to going from action, doing shots, IUI, dtd, etc, to waiting. But mother nature could be very very busy working her magic now that you've done your part to get everything set up perfectly. Hang in there, lots of PMA heading your way!!

:dust:


----------



## Kat S

mackjess said:


> Sorry ladies! :hugs: It's probably really hard to going from action, doing shots, IUI, dtd, etc, to waiting. But mother nature could be very very busy working her magic now that you've done your part to get everything set up perfectly. Hang in there, lots of PMA heading your way!!
> 
> :dust:

Yeah, I think that's part of it. For days and days we were full of action, and now...we sit and wait. Makes me get so down!


----------



## Starry Night

:dust: to ES and Kat. I always find the first week after ovulation the hardest. It is way too early to truly symptom spot and all the time for trying is done. The week leading to AF (or bfp) is a bit different as you can drive yourself to distraction with symptom spotting and I like to fit in all the BD'ing that I can before AF arrives and if I do get a bfp we go on a sex ban due to history.


----------



## MamaTex

Waiting and wondering really sucks. Being in the Land of the Unknown is really hard ladies. I get it. Some of you have had to go the extra mile and then some. I am sure it makes the wait and wonder period that much tougher, but you are doing *something*!! Still have my fingers crossed for you all TTC and in the TWW.


----------



## ESwemba84

I can't ever tell if my cramps are AF related, or GI related. :wacko: I'm just going to go with GI. That makes me feel better!


----------



## Left wonderin

ES and KAT this time is the hardest , my tummy would be in a knot , I'd forget for a hour or two then remember again !!!! It's soooooo bloody hard ! But there is no reason why you ladies will not be lucky this month . THis month could be your month :) No one but Mother Nature knows !!! Your BFP,s are just around the corner xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Husband took me out for Chick-fil-A (my guilty pleasure) and to Target to get a "weekender" bag for our trip to Cape May tomorrow. He's such a sweetie! Junk food and shopping made me feel a little better.


----------



## mackjess

Awe man, now I want some waffle fries.


----------



## Kat S

mackjess said:


> Awe man, now I want some waffle fries.

LOL!! :muaha:


----------



## Starry Night

I don't think I've ever had waffle fries but they sound delicious. Mmm....with loads of ketchup. Yum......


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies , just went to the loo and had a little spotting :( I'm scared :( I need all the .PMA you can muster for me . Praying its nothing and stops :(


----------



## ESwemba84

Left, as long as its just spotting and no severe cramping, you should be ok. Is this about the time you would expect AF?


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Left! No! Good news is that spotting is common in perfectly successful pregnancies. Also, you are VERY well informed on what to do and when, so I know that if this seems like more, you'll high tail it to the ER. We're here to hold your hand and we won't let go!! 

Sending you all the PMA I have!!! Stick, Baby Left...STICK!!!


----------



## mackjess

left, pma and prayers your. I am sure you're scared, but I had spotting with this pregnancy and everything was fine. I almost wonder if it's more common after a loss with our hormones and such. please keep us posted.


----------



## MamaTex

Left wonderin said:


> Hi ladies , just went to the loo and had a little spotting :( I'm scared :( I need all the .PMA you can muster for me . Praying its nothing and stops :(

Oh dear. I understand how you would be scared. I had spotting twice this pregnancy and just about freaked out. It just turned out to be irritation of the cervix!!

:hugs:

Positive vibes being sent your way!! I had a bit of a scare today. For the past several days, the baby has been kicking me once I wake up but she was quiet all day today. Frightened, I pulled out my doppler and wasn't able to detect a clear heart beat. I ate some fruit and within about 30 minutes I felt a kick. I still might go in if the activity doesn't pick up by this evening. She could just be sleepy today, but I would rather know for certain.


----------



## MamaTex

And of course right after I post this,I get two little kicks!!

Silly baby and silly me.

:wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

Left - thinking of you and sending loads of PMA in your direction. I had the most bleeding with my son's pregnancy and he was totally fine.

Mama - silly baby! It's good that you're paying attention to the kicks and that the baby seems to be doing OK. I've often heard it said that children make liars out of their parents. But definitely call your doctor if she is still being sleepy tomorrow. She probably is just being sleepy and growing. She's running out of room in there! But I think it's better to be safe.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all , so far it has only been the once when I wiped last night . But I have been in bed all night , needless to say. Didn't sleep much !!!! Nothing so far this morning . Hoping and praying it stays like that !


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:

I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Garfie- I am so so so sorry dear! :hugs: It breaks my heart to hear this. Will certainly send some prayers & positive thoughts your way during this hard time... so sorry again


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie :hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## Tricia173

Garfie, I am so sorry this happened, my heart aches for you! :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Left, I am glad it was just once. Have you called the MW to get her opinion? I'm sure it's fine if you are feeling good and no cramping or more bleeding.

Garfie, I don't even have the words, but you are in my thoughts and sending prayers your way. :hug:


----------



## archangel24

Garfie i'm so sorry for your loss, we had a mc last March and it was terrible. My heart and prayers go out to you. Hugs.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh garfie much love and hugs your way, I'm so sorry I don't have the words, we are all here for you whenever you need us xxx

Left, I'm sure it's nothing try to relax these things are normal in some pregnancies, but call your mw just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Left wonderin

Firstly Garfie sending lots of hugs your way xxxx I'm sorry xxxxx its not fair that this happened to you again xxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:

garfie - I am so sorry. It's not fair that you have to go through this again. thinking of you.


----------



## ESwemba84

CD 22, 6 DPO, and the very familiar pre AF cramps and pressure are getting more pronounced. I really hope I'm wrong and misjudging these uterine pains, but I can't help but start to lose hope and prepare myself for the enevitable disappointment. Ugh, this TWW is killing me! I need some serious PMA....


----------



## MamaTex

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:cry:


----------



## mowat

So sorry to hear what you're going through Garfie. I'm in the same position as you and I've decided to wait it out. Not an easy decision, but go with whatever feels right. Thinking of you.


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie & Mowat, thinking of you both.

Starry, how are you doing? 

Kat, how's your TWW going?

Left, did the spotting stop? How are you?

AFM, 7 DPO and I realized my cramping was actually gas. :dohh: So, other than that, everything else is good. I've decided to test tomorrow to get a baseline. So if a line shows up tomorrow and I retest on Monday and the line is darker, I know it won't be from the trigger shot. And really, I just want to pee on something tomorrow.


----------



## Tricia173

I tested this morning, got a faint second line

I am 14 days past trigger, and about 12 dpo

I m afraid to get excited to soon, I will test tomorrow again and hope there is a darker second line


----------



## ESwemba84

Tricia173 said:


> I tested this morning, got a faint second line
> 
> I am 14 days past trigger, and about 12 dpo
> 
> I m afraid to get excited to soon, I will test tomorrow again and hope there is a darker second line

The trigger should be out of your system by now. Hope your line gets darker!


----------



## MamaTex

Tricia173 said:


> I tested this morning, got a faint second line
> 
> I am 14 days past trigger, and about 12 dpo
> 
> I m afraid to get excited to soon, I will test tomorrow again and hope there is a darker second line

Good luck!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm actually feeling really crummy right now. :nope: I kind of feel like throwing in the towel all together. I already have a kid and am so blessed to have him so sometimes wonder why I'm putting myself through all this. Right now testing feels like a curiosity. Maybe I'll feel in better spirits once there is a plan of action in place or I know why I keep miscarrying.

Tricia - good luck! I hope the line gets darker!


----------



## garfie

Starry - :hugs: from one person feeling crumy to another:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: How was your trip?

ESwemba84: Good luck on your testing. Gas is such a pest!! lol @ peeing on something. Better a stick than on someone or something else! :)

mowat and garfie: I am really feeling for you ladies. I felt so bad last night. 

Left: How is everything going with you?

Starry: Sorry you are feeling crummy. Are the cramps still happening? Sounds like you could use some waffle fries. I like them with the honey mustard Chick Fil A serves. I can eat them plain, but why when I have Honey Mustard sauce. I mean, I can't eat them right now because of the GD, but soon!!

bamagurl: Hey!!

runner: Where have you been hiding? lol

Pink: Just took a look at your ticker. Wow!! 16 weeks. Time has flown!!

AFM: I really didn't feel right updating yesterday. There is nothing too new to report. I met with a diabetic counselor and feel so much better now that a meal plan has been designed for me. I also got a lot of information about how much I can eat and what I can eat to keep my blood sugar down. I really want to keep off insulin and avoid doing anything to affect the health of the baby. I think this new way of eating will help me after the baby as well. I now see how devilish white bread is. I don't notice too much difference between that and 100% whole wheat so I will just switch to that from now on if I have to have anything with bread. 

I also had an ultrasound yesterday. The baby is estimated to weigh 3lbs 11 oz. The doctor came in afterwards and told me that he noticed the baby's head was measuring a little small, but said that right now there is not much to worry about. I asked him what a small head could mean and he said skeletal dysplasia. It messed me up to hear that. He then said that it could just be the baby was inheriting more of my head/face shape which is long horizontally shorter in length vertically. I hope this is the case. The doctor said he would keep an eye on the head, but for now the measurements were not so far off that it would cause immediate concern.


----------



## mackjess

Garfie, Starry, Mowat, hugs and prayers for all of you. I can't imagine being faced with the journey you all have been down.

Tex, will keep you in my thoughts. That would be a scary thing to hear, but babies grow at their own rates. It might be measuring small this week, but have a growth spurt and be just fine at the next. My little man was spot on average, then sprung to 3 weeks ahead by my next scan 4 weeks later, and has now leveled off on the growth. But he still has a large head like his daddy, eek! When is your next scan?


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> Garfie, Starry, Mowat, hugs and prayers for all of you. I can't imagine being faced with the journey you all have been down.
> 
> Tex, will keep you in my thoughts. That would be a scary thing to hear, but babies grow at their own rates. It might be measuring small this week, but have a growth spurt and be just fine at the next. My little man was spot on average, then sprung to 3 weeks ahead by my next scan 4 weeks later, and has now leveled off on the growth. But he still has a large head like his daddy, eek! When is your next scan?

My next scan is in July on the 3rd I think.


----------



## mackjess

Well glad that isn't too far off and hopefully will be reassuring. I think sometimes in this day and age we almost have too much info. I can't tell you how many times (all my friends have kids already, I'm 15 years late on the bandwagon) I have heard from friends that they got news from a scan that "might be this" and "might be that" so they spent months worrying and planning for something and their babies showed up perfect! I'm sure he is right about the shape of your head, and that you have a little mini-me in there.

Glad you got more info on your diet, and PLEASE STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE if you can. :hug:


----------



## Starry Night

If it makes you feel better, babies' heads are not always in perfect proportion to the rest of their body. My son has always been int he 50th percentile for height but his head was in the 90th percentile. His doctor said that sometimes this is a cause for concern but on his growth chart both always followed the same curve so he figured that was my son's normal. And when we saw the specialist about my son's flat head syndrome he said the same thing especially as I had a large head too. Not used to doctors making fun of my head but I've always known it was true. LOL I definitely resemble my eastern european heritage.


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> I have been for my scan and it wasn't good news - the baby is dead no heartbeat was found :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am beyond devastated and can't believe this has happened again - I now have to make my mind up what course of action for removal I take:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I will keep up with your journeys for now until I decide what I will do :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Garfie: Im sooo so sorry that this has happened to you again. I am loss for words as to what to say to make u feel any peace. I am praying for you and although it has happened again u have to believe that God will work miracles when we think there's nothing left in us. Head up chin up ma'am and know its ok to cry and feel sad, u don't have to be strong let your heart cry it's ok, take care of yourself for life hasn't ended as long as there's breath in your body there's hope In your womb. :cry: :hugs: 


Hi to all the ladies here.

Sweetz: glad to hear from u and ur little boy is adorable!! 

Left: Hoping ur ok I bled too and my little boy is here with me. FX!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) quick update from me . So far it was a once off occurrence , no more in the last 48 hours thank The Lord x I'm so trying to relax and accept that today in pg and all is ok . I'm trying not to worry but tend to be doing quite a lot of that theses days !!!! Sleep is a welcome release at least I don't have to think !!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Left, glad you are ok and keeping your pma up. It's so hard to do some days! When is your next scan?


----------



## Left wonderin

My first scan is the 12th of July still 3 weeks away ! Right now there would be nothing to see on the scan lol....... How you doing in your TWW ???? How's the room painting going ?


----------



## ESwemba84

Welp, I started spotting bright red and feel like AF is officially starting on CD 23. No flow yet, but I'm definitely out. Fertility drugs didn't do a damn thing. On to the next one.


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry, ES. :( How many more cycles will you be on Femarra?


----------



## ESwemba84

I don't know. I've got to call my RE and see what she wants me to do next.


----------



## Kat S

ES, wait, isn't it too early for AF? You only had your IUI 5 or 6 days ago. Is there any way the spotting is unrelated to AF?


----------



## ESwemba84

I just did timed intercourse, and yes I feel it is too early. I'm approx 7 DPO if I even ovulated, and 9 days past trigger. But on an unmediated cycle, this would be exactly when AF would get here. It's like none of the medication even worked.


----------



## Tricia173

ESwemba84 said:


> Welp, I started spotting bright red and feel like AF is officially starting on CD 23. No flow yet, but I'm definitely out. Fertility drugs didn't do a damn thing. On to the next one.

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Well, now I don't even know. Literally two spots of bright red, and now nothing.....but I do feel like AF is coming. Holding on to hope...


----------



## Starry Night

I've read that some girls get bright red spotting just before pregnancy. I don't want to give you false hopes but hey, it's something to hold on to. I really hope your medication really did help with your cycle.


----------



## Kat S

I'm holding out hope for you, ES!!!


----------



## mackjess

I'm hoping too! I know docs around here try femura for 3 months and if no luck switch to clomid. hopefully the femura works for you, but keep your pma! there's lots of things to try! still gonna hold out that this works for you and you don't have to try anything else though. 

:dust:


----------



## ESwemba84

AF never showed! I still have a wicked headache, but I don't feel like AF is coming anymore. I'm testing Monday if AF holds off!


----------



## garfie

Es - Keep the PMA hun - fingers crossed for you :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

Hooray ES!!


----------



## mackjess

You know who had 2 dots of bright red blood and got a BFP about 4 days later? THIS CHICK! PMA your way ES!


----------



## ESwemba84

mackjess said:


> You know who had 2 dots of bright red blood and got a BFP about 4 days later? THIS CHICK! PMA your way ES!

I'm still having cramping and a lingering headache......did you have this too?


----------



## mackjess

Cramping and chocolate craving and totally thought AF was on her way. Except, I NEVER spot before AF, and I usually didn't get PMS until 2 days before AF so it would have been early for me to have PMS cramps. And I had dark blue veins showing up big time from my neck/chest area to my nips.

I also had a terrible cold so it's hard to say if I missed any other symptoms.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oohh good luck Es i hope this is it for you, cant wait till test day, baby dust for ya!

Hey everyone hope your all good too, i've ben stressing out so bad the last few days, and today my manager at work starts going on about maternity pay and benefits and pay and god knows what else, my head feels like it's going to explode, i just dont know what im doing, :shrug: I really haven't thought that far ahead ive just been getting through each week without having a MC and now people are asking when im going and how long am i off for blah blah and im like I dont know, ive no clue, im only 16 weeks, it could still go wrong, i dont want to think that far ahead. :dohh:

And im super exhausted :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Left wonderin

ESwemba84 said:


> AF never showed! I still have a wicked headache, but I don't feel like AF is coming anymore. I'm testing Monday if AF holds off!

ES last time ( not this time ) I got my BFP I had two spots of red blood about 10dpo .. Hey presto a BFP xxxxxx keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

And this time I had some red and brown cm , enough to feel I needed to put a tampon in and did !!!!! Low and behold what do you know a BFP xxxx


----------



## mackjess

I had some brown cm and spotting about a week after the 2 bright spots, so if you do get anything like that try not to give up. could be you have implantation blood yesterday and sometimes it takes awhile to all come out.


----------



## MamaTex

Update today: I went in to my regular OB for an appointment. I got an NST done and an ultrasound. The baby appears to be doing just fine. The only thing I walked away concerned about is the regular OB echoing what the high risk OB said about inducing me at 39 weeks. They are now both on the same page. Before, my regular OB didn't say much about what the game plan was. I am so nervous about being induced and having to get Pitocin. After going to a childbirth class and seeing actual vids showing the stages of labor then childbirth, I really don't know if I will be able to handle contractions brought on by Pitocin. I also don't want an epidural if the pain is too much from the Pitocin. They both seem pretty dead set on induction in spite of my blood pressure being stable for as long as it has been. The blood sugar is ok for now, so I am wondering if they would change their minds about inducing me if everything was good. The closer I get, the more resistance I have to getting induced.


----------



## Kat S

Whoa, ES!!! This is it!!! PMA...PMA!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat so how are you feeling ..... Well into the Tww now ? How are the nerves holding up ??


----------



## Kat S

My pma never came back, but I have had lots of distractions. We went away for two days, I painted my living room, and today we went to the zoo.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Tricia173

Got my BFP! Confirmed by blood test this morning

Very excited! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Tricia173 said:


> Got my BFP! Confirmed by blood test this morning
> 
> Very excited! :happydance:

Happy healthy 9 months to you :) :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> My pma never came back, but I have had lots of distractions. We went away for two days, I painted my living room, and today we went to the zoo.
> 
> How are you feeling?

Did you go anywhere nice ? I love the zoo .... How are you feeling Kat ?


----------



## Kat S

Left wonderin said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> My pma never came back, but I have had lots of distractions. We went away for two days, I painted my living room, and today we went to the zoo.
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Did you go anywhere nice ? I love the zoo .... How are you feeling Kat ?Click to expand...

Yeah, we went down to Cape May, a beach resort town with blocks and blocks of old Victorian homes. Most of them are now converted B&Bs, and we stayed in one. Very relaxed attitude down there, great weather, and we had a really nice time. 

STILL feeling crampy/back achey since 3 dpiui. I'm 6 dpiui and I'd hoped the achey feeling would have dissipated by today, but maybe because I had two-three follies it's taking longer. Not a single symptom, but that's to be expected at this point. I don't expect my period for another 5-6 days.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> My pma never came back, but I have had lots of distractions. We went away for two days, I painted my living room, and today we went to the zoo.
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Did you go anywhere nice ? I love the zoo .... How are you feeling Kat ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we went down to Cape May, a beach resort town with blocks and blocks of old Victorian homes. Most of them are now converted B&Bs, and we stayed in one. Very relaxed attitude down there, great weather, and we had a really nice time.
> 
> STILL feeling crampy/back achey since 3 dpiui. I'm 6 dpiui and I'd hoped the achey feeling would have dissipated by today, but maybe because I had two-three follies it's taking longer. Not a single symptom, but that's to be expected at this point. I don't expect my period for another 5-6 days.Click to expand...

I am glad you had a good time. I will make a note to visit Cape May. Sounds like a nice spot!! FX that these next 5 to 6 days fly by!!

Tricia: Happy for you. Congrats!!!

Sending PMA to those in the TWW and those who are waiting to enter it.


----------



## mackjess

Be insistent mama! If they continue to have good reasons to induce you, you may change your mind, but if you don't have BP or blood sugar issues I don't know that I'd want to either. They can't make you induce, so try not to stress too much.

On the flip side, I'm being induced if I don't go naturally at 39 weeks. Last scan his head was 8.4 cms and now its at 9cms, he's almost 3 weeks ahead and if I go past 39/40 he might get too big for a vaginal birth. I'm ok with the epidural if I make it to 5cms before then and know things are progressing. So that is my plan! Baby Finn is head down, but I'm not showing any signs when they checked my cervix that I'm close. I'll be bouncing on my birthing ball a lot because I'd prefer natural over induced, but I'd prefer induced over csection, so there ya have it. July 18th is my induction date!


----------



## ESwemba84

Yay Tricia!

Still no AF! A bit crampy, but no reason to think AF is coming. Picked up a 3 pack of FRER and decided to test tomorrow and Monday, to see if it turns positive, and to see if it gets darker.

Something awesome happened today. After buying my FRERs I was on the way home and there in front of me was the biggest, boldest rainbow I've ever seen. It gave me chills. If that isn't a sign, I don't know what is!

I also got a job offer today and I accepted. Today was awesome.


----------



## mackjess

es that is an awesome sign!


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats on the job!! FX for tomorrow. I think that rainbow was a definite sign of good things to come.


----------



## ESwemba84

Started spotting brown, which is good because its not AF, but I feel like my body is really trying to end this cycle. More cramping......but I'm not giving up yet. I just used my progesterone. Come on, reproductive system! Please work!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh good luck Es, deffo a great sign, this is it for you i can feel it, keep up the PMA!

AFM im feeling much better today, i've been feeling really down the last few days, i told my OH that i didn't want him or the baby, i dont know if it was hormones or that the dr reduced my antidepressant meds or what but i was scared for a bit there, i really had no feeling towards the baby at all, but it's like i just snapped out of it, i have to be super careful as im so up and down, but we're good today and i want my baby more than anything.


----------



## Left wonderin

ES brown is good :) we like brown :) this time I also had a bit of red with my brown , my spotting lasted about 4 days in total . Really light near the end . Well done on the new job :) and I love signs ... Rainbow sign sounds wonderful xxxxxx


----------



## mackjess

pink, you poor dear. with a combo of exhaustion, hormones and med changes no wonder you were feeling down. glad you are feeling better and have dh to talk to. I know I have my moments, and I think it's partly fear even though it's a life change I desperately want.


----------



## ESwemba84

Unfortunately, I woke up to AF flow. I also tested because that's what the RE said to do, and BFN. Soooooooo, it's on to the next cycle! I'm sad, but I also understand this was our first try with the fertility drugs, and they just need to be adjusted. I have complete faith in my RE to get me pregnant one day.

I just hate CD 1 fell on a Saturday, since we didn't discuss the next protocol. Fortunately I do know i will start Femara (because my RE doesn't like clomid) on Monday, and I already have that.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry the witch got you ES , onwards and upwards to the next cycle . That one went really quickly ! Can I ask what is the difference between FEmara and clomid ?


----------



## ESwemba84

Basically they do the same thing, but clomid tends to have wicked side effects, and also thins the lining, which in my case would be a bad thing. So Femara is my doctors choice for me.


----------



## Kat S

ES, I am so sorry AF got you. I was counting on us being bump buddies!!

Pink, wow, it sounds like you really had a rough few days! I'm really glad you feel better! *hug*

AFM, I've been running since Tuesday! Tuesday I decided my living room fireplace wall HAD to be Federal Blue. The white fireplace mantle just gets lost against the white walls, and I wanted it to pop instead. So I spent what felt like 2 hours putting blue tape "just so" on all adjoining walls, lower wall trim, and the fireplace. After spackling and sanding spots that needed a little TLC, I was ready to paint. Ah! Looks so much better!

Here's the old room with the curtains still up from the previous owner


See how the fireplace just melts into the wall like it's nothing?

Now here's the new living room!


Now the fireplace shows beautifully as an architectural element of the room. yay!

Then Wed-Thurs we were at a local beach resort town for our anniversary. Stayed at a Victorian B&B...it was lovely!

Yesterday we took my mom to the Zoo and had a lovely day.

No symptoms yet. Last month on this day I had slightly sore boobs and a little nausea. None of that today. I'm hoping it's a good sign as I wasn't pregnant last month.


----------



## MamaTex

ES I am sorry AF showed up. Good luck with the next cycle. 

Kat I think the new room looks lovely!


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, I love the room! I like the maroon with the blue. Good luck!

I might be taking a few months off actively TTC, as I just got a new job. I have to think about it, but I'm leaning on getting settled in my new job first, then trying another round of meds. We'll see. I'm gonna talk to my husband. He'll probably agree with me.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Es im so sorry i was really hoping for you, but like you said it's only the first round, plenty more to go.

Kat that room looks lovely now your totally right about the fireplace, im rubbish with design ive been trying to think what to do with the nursery but im stuck im hoping it'll just come to me once we know what flavor were having.

Thanks guys it has been a rough few days and my poor oh has really suffered, but he didn't fight or shout he just let me vent, on Tuesday i just stormed off, told him i didn't want them and drove off, he kept calling me saying please come home and i just sat in the car till about 10pm crying like a freak, he's been so worried about me and so aware that i dont really mean it, but he was scared when i said i didn't want the baby, after everything we've been through to get to this point, this is our miracle baby and it's so important, he was so scared that he was going to lose us both. I do think i need to go see the doctor thought as i really scared myself there for a while, to think even for a second that i didn't' want this baby just breaks my heart.

It frightens me every day, the thought of having a baby, will i be able to cope, physically, mentally, emotionally, i get stressed so easily, i worry that ill have a breakdown and freak out, but thankfully i have my rock to keep me afloat, he says i'll be a good mum, and i want to believe him, hopefully this baby will be the making of me.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink you will be a wonderful mum xxxxx its scary thinking of such a big change , I'd say ever lady has a meltdown at some stage !!!!! So I'm thinking you are not alone in that one lol...... Ya might even have one or two more lol.... It's called being scared !!!! 

Kat I love the room and the open fire , wish I had one. !! I'd love a stove maybe in the winter :) fxd for you xxxxxx 

ES what is the new job ?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thank you lovely lefty, tho I'm a stranger on the Internet you don't know I might be a terrible person, only having a baby so I can have some time off work, who am I kidding that was the deciding factor ha ha.
No seriously my oh says that the fact that I worry about it means I want it and love it and we'll just muddle our way through.


----------



## Left wonderin

Eh pink don't Tink your own your own there either , time off work is a bonus :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Left wonderin said:


> Pink you will be a wonderful mum xxxxx its scary thinking of such a big change , I'd say ever lady has a meltdown at some stage !!!!! So I'm thinking you are not alone in that one lol...... Ya might even have one or two more lol.... It's called being scared !!!!
> 
> Kat I love the room and the open fire , wish I had one. !! I'd love a stove maybe in the winter :) fxd for you xxxxxx
> 
> ES what is the new job ?

I'm going to be working at the hospital in a sub department of the operating room. I'm going to be doing sterile processing of instruments and equipment.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oye vey....it is so hard to keep up on here!! As you can see, my "me" time is at 11:49pm *seesh* Thanks for all the kind words ladies! Xander is already been dubbed "Little Casanova". I am in trouble. As for me, sorry can't remember who asked, the GI issues are still going on, but it is not necc. my GI tract that is fudged up. Apparently I *might* have some autoimmune something or other going on. Who knows...I have been gaining weight at a not so lovely rate (3lbs in 1 week *yikes*), weird rashes on my hands, hair falling out (this one I hate) and just all over pain and fatigue. I go for an ultrasound of my thyroid on Thursday due to the fact it is very swollen. I'm a ninja warrior though...I got this! :) Docs did suggest that until everything is fixed, if we wanted another, that I would have to wait. Honestly, after such a hard time with Mr. X, I think we are done. 

I tried so hard to read the 20+ pages I missed this past week (chatty bunch of ladies we are), but my brain is utter moosh. To all the ladies who got their BFPs, CONGRATS YO! To the ladies in the TWW :dust: and to those still trying you have my prayers that God will give you your rainbow baby as he blessed us with ours. 

Now, I must attempt to change into PJs before I crash face first into my pillow lol Ahh the joys of having a newborn....wouldn't trade it for anything! 

Oh yeah....and to those still trying.....a bit of hope for y'all.....It took hubby and I 10 months before I conceived after my miscarriage....and I was even told I couldn't have any more kidlets bc I only have 1 working ovary. Well PFFFFTTT on them bc as you can see I got my kidlet!! Man is flawed, my God is epic and He is the one that decides what happens, not some doctor. (Sorry for those who are not like religious and whatnot.....but I have been through so much with my little man, that I no longer doubt His existence)

PEACE, LOVE & LADYBUGS!!!


----------



## mackjess

sweets, I have Celiacs disease which sounds very much like what you are describing. And it can also affect your thyroid? is that what they are thinking you have? mine was triggered by a blood transfusion but also very common for it to start after pregnancy. if they think that's what it is let me know. I've got lots of experience with the diet changes and even took nutrition classes for my science credits after I found out about my auto immune issues.


----------



## Kat S

Well, here it is 8 dpiui. Today I have slight breast tenderness and yesterday my bout of constipation ended rather epically. Both are sure signs that AF is on the way. Last night I had a terrible, vivid dream that I got my period and it was all over for good. I know that was just my subconscious working out my fears. I just haven't had a good feeling about this cycle since about day 3 or 4.

The reason I'm so very down about it is because the money we set aside to do this is gone. I don't have years more to try because of my age as well as our empty bank account. Hell, I don't have months left to try. This cycle may have been it unless we find some magical secret money somewhere. We refuse to go into debt to try to conceive, so we set aside a certain amount of money and hoped that would be enough. It wasn't. :cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat its seems that saying what is it now " its always darkest before the dawn " has some truth to it ... Don't give uP hope yet Hun xxxxxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Try to keep up the PMA Kat....I know it's hard, but one of the women in my local infertility group had a bad feeling about her cycle too, was dreading even taking the test because she didn't want to see a negative, and bam, 14 days past IUI BFP. That was yesterday. Sooooooo, your subconscious might be expressing your fears, but it won't necessarily predict the outcome of this cycle. I really hope you get your BFP. Are you doing an HPT before your beta?


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh, and "my bout of constipation ended rather epically" just made my morning! Hahahaha.....


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya sweetz!!!

Oh Kat sorry you're feeling down try and keep the faith! Pma all the way! 

So I'm having a bad day again I had words with my sister, she's such a cow basically I can't do anything right apparently I talk about the pregnancy to much but I don't bring it up I just answer questions posed by others, she asked about names and what not, even what school it's going to go to! So I said I can't think that far ahead I just work on week by week, I can't get to ahead of myself as I fear the worst happening again, I thought this would shut her up but no she just had a pop saying that I can't live like that as ill be stressed out constantly, I'm like urm hello have you met me before, I'm stress personified!!
Apparently she didn't know she was pregnant until she was 16+4 and she didn't have a bump, I shouldn't be in maternity clothes and it's not normal to have morning sickness, I mean am I crazy or what?!?!? 
She said 'how is it that 2 people from the same place can detest each other so much' I just wanted to say I don't detest you, I live my bloody life trying to impress you and all you ever do is tear me down, I can't do anything right ever.
I know I'm ranting but I have no one to talk to, my oh is at work, I just came home and cried, I'm excited about this baby, it's my first but it's like everyone else has been there done that no one cares, if I'd have done this when I was in my 20s like everyone else did maybe it would matter but not now.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink people canbe such assess !!!! Sisters especially !!! They just don't think before they open their gobs !!!!!!!! Tell your sister what you are experiencing ie living week from week is perfectly normal after your experience !! You are doing exceptionally well actually !!!!!! Tell her to check with the 1,00000 of friends you have made on bnb . Ill give ya my number she can ring me lol........ I live from hour to hour right now !!!!!!! 

You pink are doing a wonderful job , keep doing what your doing and what feels right for you xxxxxxxxx everyone else can just go sod off !!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks left see why is it that I get more love and support from strangers on the Internet than I do from my own family, it's terrible depressing.
She just doesn't get it and she never will she doesn't even try, I'm just a drama queen, apparently everything is woe is me all the time, which is probably true but like you said I'm doing pretty well considering everything we've been through to get here.
I know what they think of me, my own family and everyone else too, they think I shouldn't be having a baby, that ill not be able to cope that I'll have a breakdown, she can't cope now how will she cope with a baby, that's what they're thinking, and I know I shouldn't care but I do to be fair they're probably right.
I know my sis is right ill be a mess of stress and anxiety by the time I'm due and there will always be something to fret about, miscarriage, cot death, childhood accidents, that they'll get their heart broken blah blah but isn't that just the life of a parent?! You can't just stop worrying. 
I just wana curl up on the sofa and cry, oh wait I'm doing that already, she knew on Wednesday that I was feeling down, it's like she just wants to kick me now that I'm down but I don't know why.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat, I am sorry to hear of all the money troubles. It must be hard to keep up the PMA but there is another message board I am on. One of the ladies on there was basically deemed unfertile. She went through a few fertility treatments and they all failed. She had a number of miscarriages, but then when she threw in the towel, a natural miracle came about. She is in the third trimester now. I am not saying what will and will not happen, but you never know.


----------



## MamaTex

Pink: People who have not been in your situation may not understand fully, but they could be more empathetic. Every pregnancy is different and for those who are pregnant after a loss, it is a different experience than those who go along without a care in the world!! It is strange to me to hear of so many women being told morning sickness is abnormal. There is a lot of hormonal stuff going on. Why would it not be conceivable that morning sickness would plague many women? I am not even you and I am mad lol. Some people are so insensitive!! It's hard but just block out negativity like that. It doesn't do you any good. If you have a breakdown, guess what? You won't be the first person to get frustrated, cry in exasperation, and try to assemble the pieces back together. There is no shame in grappling with issues. There are people to help you if you do need it. It is better to get it all out than to bottle it up. I don't know what you have been through, but it sounds to me like you will be a great mom.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink ! OK lady you need to stop giving yourself such negative messages ! They are not " right " . You are a strong wonderful person who already has come through such adversity and hardship and importantly "SURVIVED" in fact you more than survived you had the courage to look to the future and the strength to pick yourself up and move forward . 
It would have probably been easier for you to crumble , fall apart and live in the land of should haves and could haves but you didn't . YOU and NOBODY ELSE picked yourself up, dealt with the situation and moved on . That to me is one hell of a strong character who will be just fine :) 
I'm guessing its so very normal to have a melt down or two during pregnancy , because if you really stop and think about what you are doing its scary as hell . Melt downs are also normal just let them come , deal with them and move on with the knowledge that you will deal one day at a time :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

MamaTex, I wish I could try naturally, but my DH has ejaculatory difficulties during intercourse and there's just no possible way. Our only chance is IUI. So you see why I'm so anxious about this IUI failing.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Left and Mama, i am a bit woe is me I can see that it would get tired fast ha ha

I just spoke to my OH (he's at work) and he says done worry about it blah blah and i know i shouldn't' let it get to me but it's hard when it's your big sister. I have no clue what im doing I've never had a baby before, its all new to me and if i cant talk to my sister then who can I?!?!?! 

Ho hum, im just going to try and chill, my OH recons she's jealous, hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha as if!

Anyway i am not going to think about her and allow her to stress me out anymore, ive been thinking about the nursery and i want to get some transfers to go on the walls, this is all if it's a girl, Im thinking baby pink walls with fushia text saying

Stella
Mummy and Daddy made a wish and you came true xx

in pretty font that B&b doesn't have, then there will be butterflies scattered around, i love it, we'll see what the OH says, and my step son who will have to share this room when he visits ha ha


----------



## mackjess

Keep your chin up Pink, and stop trying to live up to your big sister! Live for yourself, OH, stepson and new baby. We are here for each other because not everybody understands PAL, and we're not going anywhere. Honestly it sounds like maybe she is a tad bit jealous of the attention you are getting, so have a nice little grin about that. :)

With everything you've been thru and now newly pregnant, you are going to be a bit more emotional and sensitive too. I'm not saying that is a bad thing, cause trust me I've had my highs and lows and all over the place. Just recognize you will have a big range of feelings going on and give yourself room to have them and work through it.

kat, I don't really know what to say only needing minimal procedures and hormone support myself. I am sending all the PMA I can muster your way hun. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> MamaTex, I wish I could try naturally, but my DH has ejaculatory difficulties during intercourse and there's just no possible way. Our only chance is IUI. So you see why I'm so anxious about this IUI failing.

I see. Sorry.
:hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

I am up somehow from a long day yesterday!! I had my baby shower and more people came than I expected!! We almost didn't have enough chairs for everyone lol. My aunt, cousin, and her daughter came which was a nice surprise! If I were more sensitive to these pregnancy hormones I would have cried hehe. I was happy though!! I wisely asked my nephew to bring his Wii U to hook up so that he and the kids that came could have something to do. A few of the women ended up playing one baby shower game, baby shower bingo. The prize was the excitement of winning nothing ;)

The menu was hamburger, hotdogs, chips, and cake!! I was thankful that everyone wanted a piece and then some, leaving me with only a little bit to save. Here are a few photos from the day.


----------



## MamaTex

The site only lets you upload 5 at a time. I have three more lol. The wooden seat was from my friend who spent a week painting it. It was one of the coolest presents! The last photo here is of my nephew and some other kids playing a game.


----------



## ESwemba84

Awwwwwww, Mama, that seat is adorable! Glad you had a good shower!

Kat, how are you?

CD 3, and I called my RE to set up an appointment, but she's on vacation. Still waiting to hear from the nurse......this cycle might be a break if I can't get in to see anyone.


----------



## Kat S

MamaTex, so glad you had a great baby shower! I hope you got all you need :)

ES, wow, no one else can see you if your FS is out? That sucks :( What if you'd been taking injections or other meds to make follicles and you were ready for IUI now? I hope there's someone else who can see you.

AFM, feeling my classic AF symptoms right on time and I just know I'm out. Feeling all woe-is-me sorry for myself and am all sad and moody because we don't have the money to try injectables again. After my period comes, I hope to talk to my FS and see if he thinks I should bother to try again if I can't do injectables or if we'll take a break for a few months while we save up again. Being 41.5, I hate waiting even one month, but we have no choice.


----------



## ESwemba84

A nurse finally called back. I'm doing the same protocol for 2 more cycles, and since I responded nicely to Femara last cycle, I'll start taking that again tonight. Days 3-7. Fortunately I was able to schedule my follicle US 2 days earlier than last time, and at that time we will talk about increasing the progesterone.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: How are you feeling at this point? Symptoms of AF still happening? I wish I could do or say something to make you feel better, but I know that there is little to do or say. 

ESwemba: Good to hear you have your follice ultrasound appt scheduled a little earlier. 

Pink: I like your idea for the nursery. Stella is a pretty name. Have you guys decided what you will name the baby if it is a boy?

Left: How have you been feeling?

Tricia: How are things going with you? What is the next step?

Sweetz: You have been a trooper considering everything that has happened to you physically. 

AFM: Today I tried this peach mango flavored green tea mix from Crystal Light. My diabetic counselor recommended Crystal Light for me to drink if I wanted something sweet since juice is a big no no. It is pretty good. It is a nice break from water.


----------



## Kat S

ES, I'm so glad you got in and that they can see and track you more closely.

MamaTex, yeah, still have mildly sore boobs and NO cm (classic pre-AF symptoms). I've had NO implantation type pain...only those usual funny sensations (pinches and pangs) you have when you're on so many hormones. 

I had implantation pain when I was preg in Dec, so I assume I should expect that again or I'm out. Can someone who had implantation pain for one pregnancy not have it for another? I guess I assumed whatever happened to me the first time is how my body will always behave when conceiving. If I'm wrong, please tell me!

Well, tomorrow morning is my first testing day (10 dpiui). I've never wanted to be wrong so badly in all my life.

I know I'm spinning and there's not much anyone can say to "help", but I really do appreciate you guys asking and just being there for me. A lot of what I say is just out loud complaining and all I need to hear is something like "Ugh, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it works out somehow!" It's really all anyone can say, eh?


----------



## mackjess

well kat I will pray you are wrong as well


----------



## Tricia173

I am really scared of losing this too, so I called the Dr office this morning to discuss and since I have pcos I am starting a progesterone supplement tonight. 

I am also getting more blood work tomorrow to check my levels.. They want to make sure this pregnancy is viable. I am praying it is, I want this baby so bad!

At 6 weeks they will do an ultrasound and again at 8 weeks, then I will be releases to my regular OBGYN.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - my last two BFPs have had different symptoms than my first two, if that helps. Each pregnancy can be very different.

Tricia - good luck. Glad that your doctor was willing to give you some progesterone.

AFM - think AF is finally showing. Finally got a bfn this past weekend and have been cramping pretty severely for several days and this afternoon I got some pink spotting. I hope it only takes the one cycle to get back to normal.


----------



## Hippielove

Testing tomorrow with FMU with a FRER. I'll be cd42-15dpo.


----------



## MamaTex

Hippielove said:


> Testing tomorrow with FMU with a FRER. I'll be cd42-15dpo.

Good luck!!

Tricia: :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat keeping everything crossed for you Hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed. 

Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.


----------



## Tricia173

Kat S said:


> I tested this morning. IUI #5 failed.
> 
> Gutted. Angry. Feeling hopeless.

I am so sorry this happened ! :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Hippielove, good luck!

Kat.......damn. :hugs: I'm sorry. I know nothing I say can make it better, but I truly hope a miracle happens for you soon. I know you're not planning on doing IUI anymore, but maybe nature will surprise you and align the stars. Coming from someone who can't get pregnant without medical help myself, I know it's a far fetch, but stranger things have happened. Lots of chocolate and wine in the meantime.

Starry, I'm happy AF looks like she's making an appearance. Are you going to try again right away, or are you waiting? Are you getting testing done? 

AFM, started my Femara last night. And that's about it. Ultrasound next Wednesday......really I have nothing going on!


----------



## garfie

Aw Kat - Sorry hun was hoping you would get your miracle - they seem to be in short supply these days BIG :hugs:

AFM - Ladies I am booked in for a DNC tomorrow - my miracle never happened either, thanks for all your love and support:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Oh Garfie, I'm so so sorry. This is all just so heart breaking....literally...I mean, on the floor... losing it... heartbreak. 

I don't know how to get up anymore.


----------



## Tricia173

My blood or came back good looks like things are ok for now! I have a 6 week ultrasound July 8th.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat: I am so sorry you woke up to bad news. 

garfie::hug:

Starry: Glad your AF showed up

Tricia: I am glad your bloods came back good! :flower:

AFM: Tested my blood sugar this morning and it was 76!! Yesterday my fasting number was 99! Eek!! The bad eating on Sunday probably had something to do with it. :blush: It was just one day and I am back on track. I am going back to the grocery store today to stock up on healthy snacks and food. I am thankfully almost out of turkey burgers. I am starting to get a little tired of them, but they are easier to tolerate fixing than my grilled chicken wraps.


----------



## garfie

Kat - How about we help each other up :winkwink: maybe we might need to when we crack open that bottle of :wine: soon:flower:

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

...and to accompany my BFN, my period just arrived freaking 4 days early in case there was any hope left in my body :(


----------



## archangel24

So sorry to hear that Kat... Af is such a bummer! I'm 6 weeks and i have the lightest of light brown spotting for the last 2 days and it's got me on pins and needles...


----------



## Pinkcasi

MamaTex said:


> Pink: I like your idea for the nursery. Stella is a pretty name. Have you guys decided what you will name the baby if it is a boy?

Nope not at all ha ha we had a few but we've gone off then, we can't seem to decide, if its a boy we have some real discussions to have.

Glad it's looking good trisha.

I'm so sorry Kat it's a real kick in the face.

All of you going through it at the moment, Garfield, Kat es, anyone else suffering just now there's nothing I can say, but my heart goes out to you all.

Afm been super busy today, I took the day off with oh to get some things sorted, so we took a load of rubbish to the tip and put a load in the attic, things are starting to come together, I still have to do the ironing but that'll wait, I'm shattered, and I managed to fit in my yoga class as well. We have 3 weeks to prep the spare room for decorating, that's when we'll find out if its a Stella or a oi you, then we can paint.


----------



## mowat

Oh Kat, I really thought this might be it for you. So sorry.

Sorry to hear about the d&c Garfie. Are you getting any testing done soon?

Had another doctor's appointment this morning since I haven't started to miscarry. She said I could keep waiting as long as I wanted as long as I feel fine. Was really hoping this would be over before we leave for a 3 week camping vacation late next week. Hmmm, should be fun.

At least the doctor this morning is sending another note to my doctor in Vancouver, and hopefully she can get me in sooner for surgery. When I talked to her last week she thought she could arrange for surgery in July (hysteroscopy and lysis of adhesions), but when I talked to the booking clerk later in the week she didn't see any time before the end of August. Hard to move on when I've got serious pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Kat S

Mowat, I'm sorry you aren't through the worst yet and that getting an appt for your surgeries is delayed. Half of TTC seems to be waiting... I hope you have a nice vacation unimpeded by m/c. *hugs*


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - so sorry about AF getting you and coming so early. Boo! Are you doing another cycle of femarra right away?

mowat - that sounds frustrating. Does your doctor know about your vacation? Camping does not seem the ideal place to have a miscarriage. Do you camp in a provincial park with a town nearby or do you go into the back-country? Maybe you could call your doctor back about what the booking clerk said and she can find a way to get you in sooner?

Mama - I'm glad that your blood sugars are back under control. Not much longer to go!

AFM - Finally feel like my body is back to normal. It only took 34 days after my d&c to get my AF which is actually shorter than my usual cycles (40 days) but I knew I was going to miscarry 3 weeks before that so it's been a long journey. Now I'm getting excited for AF to end (only 7 days) then we can start again. I know we should wait for testing but DH and I are just not able to so we're compromising with NTNP. Besides, we only have one 40 day cycle before my OB appointment so odds are we won't be preggo by then. If the OB says it will only be 1 or 2 months until I can be seen at the fertility clinic then we may decide to WTT.


----------



## mowat

Unfortunately, we will be kind of in the middle of nowhere for a good part of the trip---we're driving through northern BC. I'm kind of hoping the note my local doctor sent to the specialist will help speed things up, but I'm not holding my breath.

Glad to hear you're getting back to normal Starry! Good news at last.


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, mine came 6 days early.....on progesterone. Some days I just end up yelling "WTF body?!" And then I go eat some delicious chocolate.

Mowat, sorry to hear you haven't MC naturally yet. I'm hoping it will happen soon. I'm sorry you had to go through all of that again.

Tricia, I'm glad your bloodwork was good!

AFM, it's CD 5 and I'm still crampy and bloated with somewhat sore boobs. If I hadn't have had AF, I would definitely think something was up. I hate fertility meds. Off to yoga, and maybe I can center away some of this discomfort!


----------



## Kat S

ES, 6 days early?! Man!

Because I'm a crazy, desperate person, I started to read about Implantation Bleeding, and found out lots of women described there's as a light period even containing red blood. Mine is mostly brown and a weird consistency, but the amount is like a light period. Because it showed up so early, and now I've read these descriptions of IB, I'm desperate for this to not be my period after all. I know it's unlikely. My breast tenderness is almost gone, and that's a sign of AF. Why am I doing this to myself? Where was all this hope a week ago?? So I've decided to wait to call this in as my period to my FS until it acts more like a normal flow. I'm sure it'll kick in by this afternoon.

{EDIT: OK, it kicked in. I'm ready to give up this cycle and move on. I talked to my husband who said maybe we can afford to do part Femara and part injections.}


----------



## ESwemba84

Um, yeah, and having the same desperation as you, Kat, and convincing myself it was heavy implantation bleeding, I took another HPT. Of course it was a BFN.......just had to torture myself one last time. I know now that it really is the Femara causing the cramping. 

Glad you can continue with Femara......


----------



## archangel24

Well, great news! Went for an early scan due to brown spotting and saw the heartbeat! I am so relieved! Thank God :) Measured 5 weeks 5 days


----------



## Starry Night

A heart beat at this early stage is such a good sign! Congrats. :)


----------



## Kat S

Congrats, Archangel! Did you cry? I bet!


----------



## Left wonderin

Arch that is such great news :) Kat I had brown bleeding for 3 days this time ! I even put a tampon in ! Was full sure it was AF only it was 5 days early ! It was mostly brown but had a bit of red mixed in . Not giving you false hope,but I alway thought implantation bleeding was only one spot ....... Obviously not ;) lol.....


----------



## Tricia173

archangel24 said:


> Well, great news! Went for an early scan due to brown spotting and saw the heartbeat! I am so relieved! Thank God :) Measured 5 weeks 5 days

That is awesome news! Got to make you feel better!


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> ES, 6 days early?! Man!
> 
> 
> {EDIT: OK, it kicked in. I'm ready to give up this cycle and move on. I talked to my husband who said maybe we can afford to do part Femara and part injections.}

Well there is some hope for ya then!! It is wonderful to hear you have a supportive partner. 

archangel24 : So glad to read you got to see the heart beat. It is an awesome night. Just wait until he or she starts moving and grooving in there. It is so special (a little freaky, but special). 

ESwemba: Hope your yoga class helped!! 

mowat: Waiting and not knowing is the worst!! Hope things move along for you soon

AFM: My biggest accomplishment today was doing a load of laundry. It is so hot during the day that I have to wait until after 7pm to take clothes to this shed where we have a washer and dryer. I had to pull myself away from a prison documentary show to do it hehe. Prison documentaries are one of my weaknesses. I have never been to jail or prison. Nor do I want to go, but a documentary show gives me all the exposure I need. :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I can't handle Canadian summer heat not being pregnant. I can't imagine being 3rd trimester in a Texan summer! You just take it easy and relax. I'd say to drink lemonade or iced tea but I don't want to be responsible for you having too much sugar. :winkwink:

AFM - AF just started but I'm already anxious for her to end. I just feel inside of me that my next baby will be my rainbow so the sooner we can start trying (I know, we're technically ntnp and even that is being 'bad') the sooner the baby gets here. I don't know why I'm so optimistic today. I guess it's a good sign that my history hasn't crushed all my hopes yet. I like to know I still have some fight in me.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just a quick pop in DNC went fine but I had to stay in overnight, was sick, bp was low and I was on oxygen - a bit of a nightmare but I'm home now:happydance:

I'm so sore this time:cry:

Will update properly soon:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Garfie glad u came out ok, now relax and recover. I'm always thinking ab you. Take care


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Garfie! That sounds like an ordeal :( I'm so sorry. Glad you are home now and can start to get some proper rest.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Garfs so sorry, but at least you can try to recover now, rest and take care of yourself!


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, I'm glad you're home and its over. I didn't have to stay overnight for mine, but during surgery my heart rate dropped to 30 and my BP was very low. Apparently an injection to raise both brought me back to normal. Scary stuff.

Mama, I LOVE prison documentaries! They are interesting, but enough exposure to keep me out of one, lol. Yay for getting laundry done.

AFM, the Femara is really taking it out of me this time. I have a constant headache, I feel tired all the time, and I'm crampy in my ovarian region. I called the nurse to make sure this was ok, so I'm waiting to hear back. Only 2 more days of Femara. I almost didn't even take it last night because I felt so terrible. But I sucked it up and knew it would be worth it if this cycle results in a pregnancy. Once again, I hate fertility meds.


----------



## Kat S

ES, I hear that. I still feel like shit from my injections. 


I'm back from my dr appt. The nurse told me that my ovaries "look great...they look young still, so that's good news". It was all I could do not to cry on the exam table and she could see my despair all over my face, so I think she wanted to give me any kind of good news she could. 

I have one left over cyst, and the size is on the verge of preventing us from trying anything this month. We have to wait for my blood work to come back and see what my hormone levels are. If they are "wacky," we have to skip this cycle. Well, that would give me some time to mentally recover from this failed cycle and time to put more money into the fertility acct. But if my hormone levels are ok then we can go forward.

If we go forward, I'll do Femara from tomorrow to the 5th, then go in for an u/s & b/w to check on progress, then start injectables. She said that because the femara will already have "gotten things growing" I'll need to use less injectables per night...150 instead of 300, so it'll end up costing even less. That's good news, anyway.

Really feeling down today. I can't shake that dream and it's made me so sad.


----------



## Tricia173

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Just a quick pop in DNC went fine but I had to stay in overnight, was sick, bp was low and I was on oxygen - a bit of a nightmare but I'm home now:happydance:
> 
> I'm so sore this time:cry:
> 
> Will update properly soon:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Ok, my hormone levels are fine. I can start Femara tomorrow. Glad for some good news.


----------



## mackjess

Well Kat it is wonderful that your ovaries look young. So many are in the opposite boat and being young but running low on good eggs. Hope all your hormones are good so you can keep up with the Fem this month.

Garfie, Mowat and Starry, you ladies are awesome and you'll be in my thoughts too. Hope you make it thru this stage soon so you can move forward. :hug:


----------



## Kat S

Yeah, I know. I just wish my young-looking ovaries would produce young, viable eggs for once. So frustrating.


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - sorry that your dnc was so rough on you this time. Hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs:

Kat - I'm glad the nurse was able to give you a silver lining about your ovaries and that your hormones are fine. I understand the frustrations about it not happening yet.

ES - I hope this cycle is successful so you don't have to take those meds anymore and you can bring home a baby. :dust:

AFM - still just trucking along, trying to survive AF. :wacko: 4 more days to go then I can wait and watch to see what this m/c did to my cycles....


----------



## Kat S

Starry, how are you feeling? I only know how my m/c felt and I know everyone is different. I was out of work for 3 weeks (week I found out + 2 weeks to recover from surgery. AF didn't show for nearly 3 months and it took an extra 3 weeks past that for my hcg levels to be under 5). I hope you feel better faster than that!!


----------



## mowat

Really, I've handled this third miscarriage pretty well. I'm still waiting, I'm not thinking about it constantly. The doctor even remarked the other day how well I seemed to be handling it. Then tonight my friend casually remarked in an email that she was pregnant (her first month trying with artificial insemination). IT SUCKS!!!!!! Just feel like going to bed and crying for a week. I can't even reply to her email.


----------



## Kat S

Oh god, Mowat... so awful! Please tell me she was somehow unaware of your current situation. You poor thing! *hugs*


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - I felt similarly after this loss too. I was handling it quite well and people were even commending me for my perspective. Then I found out my SiL is expecting a baby just 2 or 3 weeks after my due date. Yeah. I cried for about a week. I still get extremely upset when I think about it. :cry: I can't even be happy for them and this baby is going to be my niece or nephew. 

Kat - emotionally I am really struggling. But physically I feel like I typically would during AF. I think because I had a dnc this time my AFs are not crazy heavy like they were after my last m/c and the birth of my son. After my last loss it took 8 weeks to get AF and then I had one normal cycle, one 18 day annovulatory cycle and then the cycle I got my next bfp. My cycles have consistently been 40 days since my son was born (before that they were all over the map...26 to 70 days). Just waiting to see what happens this time. But since AF feels so normal I am hopeful my cycles are ready to go back on track.


----------



## mowat

Thanks guys. My friend doesn't know I'm currently waiting to miscarry, but she does know I had a miscarriage in April and she knows everything before that. The last time we talked she knew I was pregnant, but she didn't ask about it in her email... I'm not mad at her, I'm just mad at everything. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah...it's hard to explain to those who haven't gone through it themselves. Of course, we're not mad at people for getting pregnant. I want my brother and SiL to enjoy themselves and to be excited. I am just mad at the unfairness of life and that I have this constant reminder about what I should be going through too. At least we live far away. I've blocked her FB so am not getting constant updates. I honestly don't want to hear a single word about her pregnancy until the baby is born.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies, so i've been stalking for the last few days with not much to report really, but so sorry for you all, it sucks right, those of you going through hell again, i really feel for you, and i know what it's like when someone close to you announances a pregnancy when your going through the worst time ever, it happened to me my friend sent a generic text out on new years day, she didn't even call me to tell me, she knew what i was going through, I couldn't see her or talk about it for months in fact i think the only thing that made it bearable was getting pregnant again, she had baby Harry the other week and im really happy for her, he spent some time in intensive care and i was so worried, what i went through was the worst experience of my life ever but to go through having a baby and then losing him, i cant imagine, thankfully he's just fine now. I still think that i should have a 4 month old baby now and it makes me sad, but instead im 4 months pregnant with my miracle so it's hard to be too sad.

I have faith that you will all get there and have your beautiful rainbows, and these experiences will make you stronger better moms. xxx


----------



## tinypunkee

Hello Ladies:)

I have been lurking here for a while but want to introduce myself.

I'm 29 years old, husband is 32 and we have been married since 2009.

It's been exactly one month since I found out I had a MMC @ 9 weeks and had a D&C the same day (baby was only measuring 8 weeks). This would have been our first child.

My pathology results also came back yesterday and it turns out the fetus was missing a X chromosome (Turners Syndrome). I'm not sure how I feel about that, on one hand I feel relieved because I know I didn't do anything wrong, but on the other hand now I know it would have been a girl - my daughter - so it feels more real:(

Anyway, my HCG levels were down at 25 this past Monday (FINALLY) and today I got a "Smiley Face" on a CBE fertility stick. So hopefully I am ovulating today (but who knows how accurate that really is??)

I hope to conceive before AF or at least before August....

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the information I have received from this thread and wish everyone luck.

It feels much better knowing I'm not alone....


----------



## eyemom

Hi Ladies. Newbie here. :) 99% sure I'm out for June but holding onto hope for July. Will be 13th cycle since m/c. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi tinypunkee, welcome! You are the same age as me, and your husband is the same age as my husband! We've been married since 2007, and still trying to conceive #1. I had a MMC @ 12 weeks in May 2012. I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but this is a wonderful group.

Mowat.....I feel the same way sometimes. I know my instant reaction to anyone's pregnancy announcement is anger because its not me. 5 and a half years of watching people get pregnant and have babies, sometimes multiple times, and I feel completely left behind. It's just not fair. My BIL's wife who I went to high school with and is a year younger than me is about to have a baby, and got pregnant a few months after they got married last year. I have not been any part of that. I cried on Christmas Eve when they told us they were expecting, and that's the extent of it. At this point, "knowing it'll happen someday for me" isn't really a helpful statement, because I really don't know. All I can do is keep taking the fertility treatments one cycle at a time. Have I mentioned I hate fertility meds? Lol. 

Starry, I am sorry you are emotionally struggling. I can't imagine how hard 4 MC must be. :hugs:

AFM, tonight is my final dose of Femara. Thank god. I wake up hung over in the mornings (I don't even drink) after some gruesome vivid dreams, and then continue to have a headache and ovary pains thought the day. And that's about it until next Wednesday, when I have my ultrasound.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya Tiny and Eyemom, sorry for your losses, we are a very nice bunch of crazies, feel free to jump on in.

Oh Es :hugs:

AFM, again nothing really to report, i recon im far to big for 17 weeks but at least it looks like a baby bump rather than a tyre ha ha. Ive decided to get a new charm for my charm bracelet, i've wanted it for ages but didn't want to tempt fate it's this one....

It says 'Due on' on one and 'arrived on' on the other one, going to try and go and buy it tomorrow yey!
 



Attached Files:







New charm.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kat S

ES, ugh, I'm so sorry the Femara is kicking your butt. At least it's the last night, eh? Fingers crossed for Wed's scan!

Pink, oh how lovely!! You are so lucky, girl!! Enjoy :)


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: Any bit of good news is good!!!

garfie: So sorry to hear the DNC took you for a loop but I hope you are getting some rest

mowat: SO sorry you are feeling down over that one friend!! Even if she did not know you were currently miscarrying, I figure she would be a little more sensitive knowing everything else!!

Starry: Keep your head up!!

ESwemba: I know the feeling of anger, believe me. I think the anger was one of the things that took the longest to work through after my loss. Even after the pregnancy, I did not want to be around other pregnant women. It was the weirdest feeling. Sorry you aren't feeling up to snuff. I woke up feeling similar today. I dreamed I had died my hair green (no idea why) and when I went to wash out my hair, my hair was all gone!! It wasn't the worst nightmare I have had, but it definitely stressed me enough to wake me up feeling groggy!!!

Pink: Lovely charm choices!!

tinypunkee: Welcome!! It sucks that you had to lose your little one and are here because of that, but we are all here for you!! Nothing is off limits so feel free to share what you like!! Good luck in your quest to conceive. I unfortunately did not do it after my loss, but I hear it is not at all uncommon for women to do so!! I think I needed the break that I was given so I could have some time to process things. 

P.S. Every time I see your name I am going to see Punky Brewster in my head!! :)

eyemom: Good luck to you and welcome as well. 

AFM: Nothing new to really report. I went to the regular OB today. Had my usual NST and U/s. I brought up going past 39 weeks and not being induced. My OB told me he was fine with me waiting after 39 weeks as long as I understood the risks. I thought I would get push back so it was nice to hear that although he strongly recommended I get induced at 39 weeks, he was ok with me waiting a week.


----------



## tinypunkee

Hi MamaTex:) Congrats on your pregnancy!! I hope to be there soon! 

I probably should have waited as per my Doctor's recommendation (1 cycle), but I have been BDing ever since the bleeding stopped (about 2 weeks after the D&C).

Does anyone know how long it takes to ovulate after your HCG reaches 0? I feel extremely crampy and sore now, like I'm about to get my AF, but my Clear Blue Easy opk says I'm ovulating today :( I probably reached 0 a few days ago, so I was expecting AF in 1-2 weeks. Does that sound about right?

FYI- I just realized this group was meant for June/July of next year! OOPS;)


----------



## Starry Night

tinypunkee - hi and welcome! From what I understand, you don't always ovulate your first cycle after a miscarriage. I'm in the middle of my first AF and it started pretty much a day or two after my hcg went to zero....so no ovulation. I did get my last bfp on my 3rd cycle post AF so it can happen quickly.

eyemom - welcome to you as well. I'm sorry for your loss and that you don't have much longer until your rainbow arrives. :hugs:

AFM - AF is lightening up a bit more than usual but I'm OK with that. I could do with lighter AFs. Still feeling really bummed. Some days are better than others but yesterday the sadness was crushing. Now tomorrow my in-laws are arriving for the long weekend. Quite worried about how I'll handle them with all the raging hormones. Last time I saw them I had just found out I was pregnant and they had said some insensitive things about the pregnancy not lasting and they were proven right so it just hurts to see them again.


----------



## tinypunkee

Thanks Starry Night:) Guess I'll go buy some tampons ASAP. I gave all mine away to my sister when I was pregnant :growlmad:


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, that sucks. I've gotten past the "bfp = baby and no AF for 9 months" but I do recall celebrating my first bfp by tossing my pads and tampons. Unfortunately, I needed them only 3 months later. Hopefully, you won't need any as it's not impossible to get bfp before first AF.

Pink - those charms look so sweet. Are you going to get them engraved?


----------



## eyemom

tinypunkee said:


> Thanks Starry Night:) Guess I'll go buy some tampons ASAP. I gave all mine away to my sister when I was pregnant :growlmad:

Awww. :( I have been buying tiny packs for months, hoping I won't need more than just what's needed for one cycle, but I keep buying more...more...more.  I'm just spending more money this way.


----------



## tinypunkee

StarryNight & Eyemom - I definitely learned my lesson! Off to Costco to stock up on AF supplies.

Still haven't gotten it though....and I've been in pain all day. :growlmad:

Has anyone experienced worse than usual cramping before their first AF after a D&C? The first two weeks after the D&C were awful but at least I expected it and had real painkillers.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> Pink - those charms look so sweet. Are you going to get them engraved?

Yeah I am, I'll get one engraved with my due date now then it'll have to go back after I have the baby to engrave the actual date.

So sorry to you all having to worry about af's again, that's something I don't miss, oh and don't fret this thread was supposed to be last June July I think it's been going on for an age ha ha

So busy day for me today, armed with my to do list I'm off and away, hopefully I'll get lots done.

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone and welcome ladies :) I'm sorry to hear about your losses xxxxx 
Starry the in - laws how long are they coming to stay for ? When mine come I keep feeding them , full mouth = no chance to talk lol ........ Hope it goes ok for you . Pink I love your charm do you have many ? 

AFM work is mental right now and a great distraction when I'm trying not to think of you know what ;) lol....... Overall I'm doing ok , count down to early scan is on !


----------



## Pinkcasi

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone and welcome ladies :) I'm sorry to hear about your losses xxxxx
> Starry the in - laws how long are they coming to stay for ? When mine come I keep feeding them , full mouth = no chance to talk lol ........ Hope it goes ok for you . Pink I love your charm do you have many ?
> 
> AFM work is mental right now and a great distraction when I'm trying not to think of you know what ;) lol....... Overall I'm doing ok , count down to early scan is on !

No I just have one heart with the date I lost my first baby and this one for this baby, it's kinda my baby bracelet lol


----------



## eyemom

I'm 13dpo (I have a 12-13 day LP), so even though I was/am _pretty_ sure I was out for June, I guess it wasn't certain since :witch: has not yet arrived.

This morning, I was surprised to see my bbt went UP higher than it has been all cycle...though I can't put too much stock in that. My daughter called for me and I shot up and had one leg out of the bed to go to her, then I thought, CRAP GOTTA TEMP. :laugh2: So that probably threw it off at least some, but in the past when similar things happened, it didn't make a _huge_ difference. But who knows, maybe it did this time.

So I used my last hpt this morning (I usually have a stash of internet cheapies, but I forgot to buy some more in time for this cycle) and of course... :bfn:

IF (big IF) something happened and implantation did occur, I think it was 10dpo. So when I tested on 11 and 12 dpo, maybe it was too soon. But 13 dpo seems reliable. Oh well. Part of me wants to stay positive for this cycle but the rest of me thinks it's just too tiring.


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, I know what you mean about continuing to hope after a certain point being too tiring. I get the same way. This process is so exhausting sometimes. Can't I just fast forward to the day I'm pregnant with a sticky baby??


----------



## Starry Night

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone and welcome ladies :) I'm sorry to hear about your losses xxxxx
> Starry the in - laws how long are they coming to stay for ? When mine come I keep feeding them , full mouth = no chance to talk lol ........ Hope it goes ok for you . Pink I love your charm do you have many ?
> 
> AFM work is mental right now and a great distraction when I'm trying not to think of you know what ;) lol....... Overall I'm doing ok , count down to early scan is on !

I plan on throwing my DS at them as much as possible. He serves as a lovely distraction. They're only here for full two days not including this evening. They're leaving first thing Tuesday morning. It's just that it's a holiday weekend here and our town has all sorts of fun celebrations and it is a family thing we do together and I feel like they're intruding. I've already told DH to give hints that they shouldn't come next year (I see them assuming they will come every year now)


----------



## ESwemba84

So, I've been stressed out and not feeling well because of the fertility meds, and I decided to treat myself to a pedicure to decompress. Well, halfway through my wonderful pedicure, in walks a pregnant woman with her posse. She sits in the chair next to me and everyone is asking her about the baby. Apparently this woman already has 3 kids. :growlmad: I can't get away from it. I'm constantly reminded of the fact that I'm infertile, and to most other women, that process of having kids is just natural. 

I think my nail lady could tell I was stressed after that because she gave me an extra long leg massage. It's the little things....


----------



## eyemom

Aww, that's so frustrating. I feel a little bit out of place because I do have one kid and we've just been trying for #2 for a year and a couple of months. But I know what you mean, to an extent. For me, the worst is church. I swear they're all pregnant. And nearly ALL of the kids in the nursery with my 2 year-old have baby brothers or sisters or their moms are pregnant. And people are ALWAYS telling me, "time to have another!" or "Are you going to have another?" And some even go so far as to lecture me that I shouldn't wait too long in between kids, they should be close in age, blah blah blah. I just want to be like, NOT EVERYONE CAN HAVE ONE JUST BECAUSE THEY DECIDE TO A;SDLFJSA;LFKJSDFLSDF! I think people assume that since I've had one, I should easily have another, but it's not always like that.

Glad you had a lovely, perceptive nail lady. <3


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still sore - so just stalking for now - I have put my story up on my journal if you want to stalk - I'm totally out of the running for a month :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Still sore - so just stalking for now - I have put my story up on my journal if you want to stalk - I'm totally out of the running for a month :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Awww just read it and *huuugs* so sorry you went through that. Hope you can get some answers and that you're feeling better soon. <3


----------



## Kat S

ES, I know what you mean. I see women at the grocery store or the mall with one or two kids and obviously pregnant again. I get so petty and jealous about it. I'd do anything for just one and all these other people breed like it's the easiest thing in the world.

Eyemom, you are in an odd situation for sure. It must be hard to watch your fellow church members go on to have baby #2 and feel left behind. Have you seen a fertility specialist yet?


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, I read your journal. Wow, what an experience! I'm glad the doc changed his mind and decided to do testing. They told me my results would be back in 4-6 weeks and it really took 11!! Very frustrating. Glad to hear the doc says you have a 70% chance. Did he say what that was based on? Have a good month's rest...let that body heal. You'll be back with us before the end of the summer.


----------



## eyemom

Not yet. Was going to try a year and then get help. I had an obgyn for ~12 years and I LOVED her. She practiced general obstetrics and gynecology but she was also the fertility specialist in the group.

My husband changed jobs to work at a different hospital in town so now with the new insurance (of course only their doctors are on their insurance plan) I have to change. (Technically I don't HAVE to, but it would be QUITE expensive to go out of network and I just can't do that.) I am so so upset because I was so happy where I was.

So a couple of days ago I put a call in with a new doctor I'd gotten a lot of good recommendations for, but of course he's not technically taking new patients, but they took down a brief history and they're supposed to get back to me by Friday. Fingers crossed he'll take me because when I was asking for recommendations his was the only name that came up regularly. He's not a specialist, but I'll have to be seen by a regular obgyn before they'll send me on to a fertility specialist (if it's still needed by the time he's done with me).

To get in to a different doctor I could have had an appt mid-late July, but didn't really want luck of the draw. So who knows how long I'll be waiting to get in this way. :(


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, I'll read your journal later. Definitely interested!

Eyemom, hopefully you can get in to see an RE soon.

I forgot to tell y'all yesterday that my weigh in at the gym indicated my total weight loss since February to be 28 lbs! I could be losing it quicker, but I'm lazy. I am now officially back to my pre-pregnancy/miscarriage weight! Which is still not ideal, and I still have 60 lbs to go to get to my goal weight, but its good enough for me!:happydance:


----------



## eyemom

Grats ES! :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Es- that's great news well done!

Garfie- i will spend time reading your journal in a bit, I'm sorry take some time to regroup and chill. Xx

I know how you guys feel I was always the same, when we were trying there were pregnant people everywhere, but just remember you don't know what they've been through to get where they are, they might have struggled too and if they didnt well then good for them right, I certainly wouldn't wish this journey on anyone, I was so bitter and twisted when one of my best friends fell pregnant I thought oh yeah she just decided to have a baby and bang! She's pregnant but then she told me they had been ttc for a year and I felt so guilty, she was trying when I fell the first time on only my second month of trying and I didn't know, she was so happy for me even though it must have hurt like hell.


----------



## eyemom

Well put. For me it is a weird mix of 100% happy for them and 100% upset with my own circumstances. I am happy for them and not angry at them, but to see so many women who have just what we wanted and came close to having, it just doesn't stop hurting.


----------



## MamaTex

garfie I read your journal. I am so sorry. What can be said is that you have a supportive husband. I am encouraged by the odds given to you. 70% isn't bad at all. 

ESwemba: Congrats on the weight loss!!


----------



## Starry Night

ES - congrats on the weight loss! Keep up the great work!

garfie - :hugs::hugs: Sounds like you've been through quite the ordeal.

eyemom - sounds kind of confusing. Hope you work out the doctor and insurance situation. An appointment mid-July would be a quick turnaround. I still have to wait over a month for my OB appointment and the referral was put in back in May.

and I'm sorry about your situation at church. Everyone at our church knows about my miscarriages so I don't get those awkward questions and even then I sometimes hear insensitive remarks. It is so hard for people who haven't gone through this to understand what it is like. It is such a tough journey with no simple answers. 

One of the hardest things I find is that others often treat my losses as if they were mere "disappointments" and not the tragedies that they are.


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> eyemom - sounds kind of confusing. Hope you work out the doctor and insurance situation. An appointment mid-July would be a quick turnaround. I still have to wait over a month for my OB appointment and the referral was put in back in May.
> 
> and I'm sorry about your situation at church. Everyone at our church knows about my miscarriages so I don't get those awkward questions and even then I sometimes hear insensitive remarks. It is so hard for people who haven't gone through this to understand what it is like. It is such a tough journey with no simple answers.
> 
> One of the hardest things I find is that others often treat my losses as if they were mere "disappointments" and not the tragedies that they are.

Thank you. :) Yeah I was surprised when they said July at first. I think it'll definitely be later than July with the different doctor I'm hoping to get, I'd be surprised if it's August even. And if this doctor doesn't take me, I'm still set back a week trying to make an appointment, not counting however long it takes me to decide on someone else. Haha a couple of weeks sounds like nothing. But I feel like I've been patient for a year and now I'm completely IMPATIENT. Every month feels like lost time. Because well...I guess it is. Trying to trust that it'll happen when it's supposed to. Hard hard hard to do.

I wasn't clear, it's not the people at church who say things. I can think of one lady in choir who said "time for another," but she didn't know anything. It's just people I meet from day to day. Especially my patients (I'm an optometrist). They mean well and of course they don't really know anything about my personal life. I don't get upset with anyone in particular (except that one guy who just couldn't let the topic go). It's just the cumulative effect of the well-meaning comments that becomes difficult to endure sometimes.

And yes, I said after my m/c, no one really can fathom the heartbreak unless they have endured it themselves. I have a couple of friends who had one before I had mine, and I was truly sad for them. But still, I could not comprehend what they were going through because it is completely unimaginable.


----------



## ESwemba84

eyemom said:


> I don't get upset with anyone in particular (except that one guy who just couldn't let the topic go). It's just the cumulative effect of the well-meaning comments that becomes difficult to endure sometimes.

This. 

And now your username makes perfect sense. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## MamaTex

My weekend was ok ESwemba. I was invited by a friend to see her perform her poetry on Sunday night but the event ended up being canceled. I was disappointed as I was excited to get out of the house and hopefully make some new friends. Oh well!! This weekend another friend is having a house warming party so that should be fun.


----------



## tinypunkee

Okay ladies... on to July!!

Goodluck everyone:)


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just checking in - not a lot to report this end :haha:

Anyone testing soon:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just checking in - not a lot to report this end :haha:
> 
> Anyone testing soon:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Nope! But I do get my ultrasound and trigger shot tomorrow. I've decided if this cycle doesn't work, I'm going to take a break from the fertility meds for a few months. I'm going to keep trying just in case something divine happens (not likely), but I'm starting a new job and really want to drop some more weight. I'm so close to getting under 200 lbs, and I'm really enjoying being super active! I just noticed definition in my abs for the first time in a decade! Holy crap!

Plus, my extra weight may have something to do with my hormones, or lack thereof. Although I just found out this obese woman I'm friends with on FB who has to be at least 275 lbs is pregnant with her 3rd! So then I think, well it can't be the extra weight..........but who cares? It's really about my desire to get back to 150-160 like I've been all my life so I feel good. Hell, my blood pressure already regulated itself, and I'm no longer on meds for that! I love fitness!:happydance:


----------



## Kat S

ES, WOW, you are really working hard toward getting healthy and I am SO proud of you! You will be a great role model for your baby...eating healthy food and exercising. Then your baby will grow up with those habits and have a better shot at living a healthy life, too :) 

Fingers crossed for this cycle! :dust: Keep us updated when you have time!

AFM, today is my last dose of Femara, then I switch to injectables tomorrow morning. I already feel much more calm this cycle. I even find myself NOT thinking about it. I'm not sure if doing injections is going to change that...that seems to stress me out. BUT I hope that I've really turned a corner and realized there really isn't anything I can do, and if a viable egg comes, that is the best news, and if it doesn't, it's not because I did something wrong.


----------



## eyemom

Today is just CD2 for me so if I make the July club it'll be just BARELY. Still keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Starry Night

Assuming I go back to my 40 day cycles I won't be able to test until early August. July is about waiting and BD'ing for me. Yeah, baby!

How do injections work? Do you inject yourself? Does the doctor show you how to do it properly? I am not afraid of needles but I would be intimidated by giving myself injections. I really hope this new treatment gets you your rainbow!


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Starry! Yeah, we do it at home. The doc showed us how. We're old pros now!

Have fun BDing!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Yep, I gave it to myself. I was all scared of sticking myself with a needle, and I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Hi to the new ladies Here!!! DEFINITELY WELCOME!!! Glad to hear and support your journey!!!

Hi to Garfie!! U r super duper awesome!!! 

Eswemba: Ma"am I can totally relate to you, I was told ,y weight problem was keeping me from getting prego but then my 400lb cousin then her 400lb sister then her 300+ daughter all became pregnant and I just knew my weight wasn't the case but I kept exercising and loss my weight and got prego right away, it ended in an m/c but I conceived. So I realized we are all different what works for my cousin didn't work for me to be obese and get pregnant. And once I lost my weight and got pregnant its no better feeling to know that I'm healthy and pregnant. NOW how much I weigh now after the pregnancy is another story and another struggle to loose this weight.....uggghhhhh....y can't we just eat everything we want and never gain more then what we want!! 

Hi to all the ladies here!! Mackjess & Mamtex u both are super close, wowsers!

Ladies don't give up on this journey even though it seems so difficult ad never ending your days will come, and I hope we can share in y'all excitement together!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Never I can't believe its 4 months since our little boy was born !!!! Where did that time go !!! Is he getting big ?


----------



## Starry Night

ES & Kat - Glad that giving yourselves needles is going well for you and isn't painful. What we're all willing to do to get our babies!

never - if someone could invent a brownie diet where you lose weight I would be the first in line. Weight is always a struggle for me too. I've never been obese though I guess technically I came close after my son was born. Losing the baby weight was so hard. It took me a year but I did it. You can do it too! Just one little bit at a time. :thumbup:

I am really struggling getting back into healthy weight. After my m/c in the fall I kind of stopped trying. I got back to the 160lb range which is rough as last summer I got down to 150. My goal had been 145 but I just stopped losing weight at 150 and I wasn't willing to up my exercise regime. I know I can do it as I lost 40lbs last year but I like brownies and pizza way too much. :blush: I have lost a little bit of weight but only a few pounds. I'm not exercising like I did last summer. Just really lacking motivation.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm on a constant on again off again diet ! I loose 30lbs and then slowly put it on again!!! I'd say I have lost the same 30lbs for the last 5 years so I never really get anywhere lol... I need to loose 50lbs I'd say!!!!!! Once I put my mind to it and I'm in the "zone" it's easy...... The problem is getting my mind to co- operate lol.............


----------



## ESwemba84

I only have 60 lbs to go! Well, 62, but who's counting?! I like burgers and cake as much as the next person, and I still eat those, just maybe once a week now. I wish eating too much caused you to lose weight, that would be perfect!

I feel like since I was never overweight until about 2 years ago, my body can't get pregnant until I lose weight. But for people who have been overweight their entire lives, maybe it's easier and possible for them to have babies without losing weight. It would make sense.


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wondering: He is getting big but tall not wide or chunky. I'm guessing and a thanking God that I don't think he has my fat gene!! 

Starry night: How glorious that would be I would eat that brownie for Breakfast lunch and Dinner!!! Matter fact I was on weight watchers and I used to save all my points just to eat their weight watchers lemon cookies lunch dinner and or a snack...until it back fired and instead of loosing I GAINED....but I thought thy were weight watcher cookies:shrug:

It's very hard to lose weight after a couple of m/c's for me. After each one I got so depressed to where I just had to drag my self to the gym and track I gained more weight then I lost with the last pregnancy but it worked...:shrug: I guess. And now I'm back at it trying to lose weight again...I'm 198....AND IM ADDICTED TO SWEETS!!!

Left: I agree if I get in the zone I can do it but now it's twice as hard to get my mind to cooperate bc I have an excuse....I don't have a babysitter:dohh:

Starry: I do believe your theory. Bc my family is all over weight but thy keep having babies. But like u said maybe their body is use to it.

We'll get there ladies.....one day...Es I need some of your motivation..... O and AF coming on dosent help my motivation getting in the lose weight mindset! Now I feel like a big red blimp with a sign on that says " Hey my Cycle is on" when I go to the gym:wacko:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone can I just say page 1000 of this thread well done woot!

I'm totally with you on the whole weight loss thing it sucks, I was always really tiny but hit 30 and just seemed to fill out I got to a weight I really didn't like so I joined the gym and got down to a great weight but when I got pregnant the 1st time I put a bit on and never really lost it so when I got pregnant this time I was already carrying too much, not loads but more than I would like and I haven't really been careful while pregnant I've just been eating what I want when I want. 
After the baby comes then ill worry about it.


----------



## nevergivingup

Lol, I agree Pinkcasi, I did the same thing while pregnant, I said I'll worry ab it when I have the baby. You def get a pass when your prego. So have fun and def eat a piece of cake for me pink! Bc now me and DH are on diets...o the horror. Food Is Soooo Good....ESP. when your on a diet!! 

10000 HOW AWESOME IS THAT!! You ladies are Wonderful!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok it's almost at 10,000.....


----------



## nevergivingup

10000 it is!! Woot woot!!!! Now on my way to the gym!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Nope now 10000 it is!! Ok now on my way to the gym!


----------



## ESwemba84

Lol, I just downed a Five Guys cheeseburger. And fries. It was delicious. I'll resume the weight loss tomorrow...


----------



## Tricia173

ESwemba84 said:


> Lol, I just downed a Five Guys cheeseburger. And fries. It was delicious. I'll resume the weight loss tomorrow...

 It happens! Glad you enjoyed it! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaTex

Adding on to the weight loss discussion, if I can get down below 200, I will be happy lol. I would need to lose at least 40 lbs from there to be comfortable with my weight. The biggest motivator is getting to a point where I might not need blood pressure meds anymore and also avoiding diabetes. Having gestational diabetes has shown me how I can eat healthy and still eat delicious things. I won't totally give up sweets, but now I will be as mindful of sugar as I am of sodium and restrict the three carb loaders: white bread, white rice, and pasta.


----------



## eyemom

I was just reminded that there's a "new" 5 Guys within walking distance of where I work. It isn't THAT new, been there maybe a year? And I have never been. I will have to remedy that  I just keep forgetting it's there. But I keep hearing how good it is.... Wait, that's not what this thread was about was it. ;)

I know men lose weight a lot differently (usually easier, *grumble*) but we switched to almost all whole grains and my husband cut back on sugar big time. He eats a square of dark chocolate after dinner each night. Sometimes other treats, but it's not the norm. When he did that, he dropped 25 lbs and it has stayed off going on 5 years now. I still have a weakness for sweets, but as far as "main course" type food, I have gotten to where white rice and white pasta just taste weird to me. It's really strange! But I guess it's good.


----------



## Kat S

Started the injectables this morning! We switched from using Bravelle to using Gonal-F because it's less expensive. Doc says it's the same thing, just a different brand. The injection instructions are a little different. Instead of mixing it fresh every night, we mix it all at once and then keep it in the fridge. I didn't feel the injection at ALL! Usually it burns for a few seconds, but I didn't feel a thing with the Gonal-F. Yay!


----------



## nevergivingup

It sounds like we're all on the same diet no more white bread, pasta sweets and sodas are on our list. 

Eye mom I haven't tried "5 Guys" either and it's been 5 minutest away for 2 years now it just dosent seem like I'll enjoy it. But I think I mite try it now and probably walk next door to "Moes" for some queso :blush:

Kat S: Fingers are always crossed for you!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ok help me out ladies, i've just spoken to my midwife as i've been soooo unbelievably tired recently no matter how much i sleep i always want more and in the afternoons (like now) i just feel like a high speed train has hit me.

So i called her up to ask if i should be taking Iron tablets as i read that i need more iron now and i know i don't eat enough of the foods that give it, she checked the bloods that were done at 13 weeks and said they were at 13 which apparently is a really good level to start at and that they wont check again until 28 weeks but based on that i should'nt need extra iron just more sleep.

Well that's difficult as we all know im sure, having to work full time and keep a hours ticking over so my question is this, how do you combat the exhaustion? you guys with little ones must have a secret other than day napping.

x


----------



## mackjess

hmm. my iron was good at the beginning and I want to say it was rechecked around 20 weeks and it was low. I'd been exhausted even though you're supposed to get energy after the first tri so I was happy to take iron. Can't really say if it helped or not as I have only slept 2-3 hours at a time since I've been prego.


----------



## nevergivingup

I felt the same way Pink when I was pregnant although I didn't work we was in the middle of moving to another state and then had to get that place together and my DH was gone working over the road so it was just me going everything and even doing my hair was tiring, going to the store, I felt like I was carrying an elephant on my back how I was dragging around from exhaustion, so i did the same thing an went to my OB for some vitamins and she checked everything and said everything was fine its just the reality that I'm pregnant and am growing another human being inside me and trying to feed and nourish him was a job so it's totally normal to be tired and exhausted its part of being pregnant. All u can do Is get as much rest as u can. I never napped bc I was too busy so I was a walking zombie throughout my pregnancy but to get to hold him once the pregnancy was over was well worth all that exhaustion. But do try to get a power nap ma'am from time to time.


----------



## Starry Night

I was on bed rest with my son's pregnancy so I had the luxury to relax and nap whenever I wanted. First trimester and third trimester were the worst for me. I would sleep almost 12 hours at night and then take a 2 or 3 hour nap in the afternoon. Though during third tri between the baby kicking and awful heart burn I had rather interrupted sleep at night.

Today I actually got out for some exercise. Last summer I got a lot of exercise in by walking to the post office everyday. This year I haven't been doing that but today I went. I went in the morning because it's not as hot. Pushing DS' bulky stroller makes me feel the burn in my abs and butt. I don't have any gyms nearby (closest one is 40 minute drive each way) so I get my exercise in the traditional way.


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry night I love the traditional way bc I get to take my little man and push him in the stroller on the track but then he end up in my baby sac so I'm carrying his 13lbs plus the stroller but it tired him out so by time we're finish he's sleep. I love taking him bc it really tires him out but all this week it's been raining morning and nite so he's been stuck in the house and I've been at the gym. I def feel so limited there.


----------



## nevergivingup

O yea in 3 and 4 TRI sleep was awful bc I would have stinging sharp pains like numbness and needles in my legs and feet and side. Boy was it awful, woke me up every nite.


----------



## mowat

Lower abdominal cramps... Come on body, let's do this! Really hoping we might be getting there. Nothing else yet.

Got word my surgery is scheduled for August 21st (yeah, my wedding anniversary!) An online friend that has seen the same doctor told me to email her to see if she couldn't get me in sooner, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## eyemom

Update on the doctor situation! Got a call back today and the doctor I wanted WILL take me! :D Also the next available appt was supposed to be end of September but they gave me one of the "work in" spots so I'll see him August 12. :D Not nearly as bad a wait as I had been gearing myself up for.


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat, I really hope your body does this on its own. I would hate to see you go through another D&C...:hugs:

Eyemom, glad the doc will see you! Hopefully you get some answers!

Had my CD12 ultrasound today....I already ovulated on my own! Soooo, I'm out this cycle. Haven't had sex because I haven't been feeling well, and we were supposed to do that after the trigger, which I apparently didn't need! I'm actually OK with this situation. I've been thinking a lot about taking a few months to lose more weight. I feel like the weight loss has contributed to my body ovulating on its own, and maybe my hormones are regulating themselves! So, I'm gonna continue to check in here, but I guess NTNP would be the appropriate status. 

I feel like this is the right decision.


----------



## eyemom

Sorry I am still getting to know people and their user names so I didn't know your situation mowat. So I didn't mean to gloss over it. Hope it can happen as quickly and comfortably as possible. <3

Glad you're feeling good about it, ES. :) That would be awesome if your body was starting to get things sorted itself! I bet that was a surprise!?

This doctor is just going to be my regular obgyn but I'm still excited to get this show on the road and start finding out what is going on. I mean, we conceived naturally the first two times, first pregnancy was a breeze. I am a healthy weight, I have never missed a period, my longest cycle EVER was 38 days and I was under a lot of stress, and I don't have particularly bad cramps or anything. So it totally caught us off guard to be in this situation now.

I accidentally clicked on the wrong page in this thread earlier and I started to post something completely out of context. But now I am wondering a couple of things....

After DTD, I always wait 20 minutes or so to get up to pee, but I always get up to pee that night. It has been a long time since I didn't do that, but every time I forgot (or fell asleep) in the past, I wound up with a UTI in short order. So I feel like I HAVE to pee after. I thought staying down that long was enough time? This last cycle I used softcups, so maybe that will help if I keep that up?

Also, up until this last cycle, I had been putting a pillow under my hips to help the sperm along, but more recently I've seen people saying that you're not supposed to do that anymore, you're supposed to lay flat on your back. Anyone know? That wasn't from any sort of "official" source, just random places on the internet.

TIA!


----------



## mowat

No worries Eyemom! There are a lot of people, and a lot of stories on these threads. I'm currently waiting to miscarry. After my first miscarriage I had a series of D&Cs and ended up with scarring in my uterus because of all the trauma. I can't/won't have another D&C so I have to wait.... And it seems like I might have to keep waiting----my cramping has gone away! Can't believe I keep going to the washroom hoping to see bleeding---guess there's a first time for everything!

Great that you got an appointment with doctor, Eyemom.

Yeah for ovulation Eswemba! NTNP sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Left wonderin

mowat said:


> No worries Eyemom! There are a lot of people, and a lot of stories on these threads. I'm currently waiting to miscarry. After my first miscarriage I had a series of D&Cs and ended up with scarring in my uterus because of all the trauma. I can't/won't have another D&C so I have to wait.... And it seems like I might have to keep waiting----my cramping has gone away! Can't believe I keep going to the washroom hoping to see bleeding---guess there's a first time for everything!
> 
> Great that you got an appointment with doctor, Eyemom.
> 
> Yeah for ovulation Eswemba! NTNP sounds like a great idea.

Mowat I can't believe you are still waiting :nope: how long is it now ? You poor thing , waiting is hard :hugs: I'm hoping things happen soon for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Morning ladies,

Es that's great your body is doing it's thing on it's own, the new healthy you is paying off, NTNP sounds like a good plan it will give you time to chill as well and maybe not stress so much about it.

Mowat, :hugs: sory it's dragging on for you that sucks, i hope it comes soon, i never thought i would be wishing a miscarriage on anyone here:cry:

Eye, youll soon get to grips with us all ha ha, glad your Dr is taking you that's a strp in the right direction, as for yor other questions i dot know, when i was TTC i always did the pillow thing and tried to leave it as long as possible before getting up to pee but i never got a uti, sorry im unhelpful lol

AFM i was in bed by 8pm last night, unfortunately it's not as good as it sounds and i was woken at about midnight as i'd left the key in the door and my OH couldn't unlock the door, oops, i struggled to get back to sleep again then, i woke up every hour or so, but on the plus side i did remember to bring my cushion to work so hopefully that'll help my back at least.

Im not complaining im really not, im so blessed to be in this situation i know that and i'll take all the sleepless nights (it'll only get worse after all) and the aching and pain, if that's what it takes to get my perfect rainbow.


----------



## ESwemba84

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: Good luck with your injections. Glad you are able to use something that works and isn't cost effective.

eyemom: We have Five Guys down here. They are good. Their burgers are a lot better than what you would find at the usual fast food places, but for me, their fries are what I like!! Also happy you are able to see the doctor you want.

In regards to the TTC, I used a pillow and also lifted up my rear. I mean, the sperm is going to go where it needs to go, but I figure using gravity and physics doesn't hurt. 

Pink: I really don't have any experience with low iron to really give any advice. To combast exhaustion, I just sleep when the mood hits me. I just figure I am pregnant and need the rest. Lately I have been unable to get as much sleep as I would like to because we have a kitten and it likes attacking my feet in the morning and jumping on me :/ Lol. It messed with me for an hour straight this morning!!

Starry: Yay for some fresh air and exercise

nevergivingup: What sort of wrap or carrier do you use?

mowat: Like ESwemba, I hope you don't have to go through another D&C. You've been through enough. 

ESwemba: Glad you were able to ovulate without any help. That is good. 

AFM: I am 34 weeks as of yesterday. Also as of yesterday I got a ticket for not wearing a seat belt. I was just coming from a doctor's appointment and was absentminded. I was just making a U turn under the freeway and there was a deputy!! I normally buckle up before I hit the road, but that morning I was caught up talking to my husband about hospital registration. The ticket will be around $125 so it won't be too bad but I might have to appear in court several days after my baby is estimated to come!!ARGHHh! I hope I can just pay it instead of going to court. If not, it will be a lesson in how to juggle a baby outside of 4 walls in a less than ideal situation.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - :hugs::hugs: I really hope your body gets things going soon. Are you open to taking medication to get the m/c started? As long as you avoid another d&c. It can't be good to keep the baby inside too long. I really feel for you. Mine took 3 weeks to start and I felt like I could pull it out myself.

ES - that is too bad that you missed ovulation but if it helps you find peace with ntnp then there at least is a silver lining.

eyemom - that's great that you got the doctor you wanted. Hope it is a good situation. As for what to do after sex, I'm not sure what really works. I get infections easily too so I try to wait a few minutes afterwards but I definitely have to go to the washroom pretty quickly. I've gotten 4 bfps in 3 1/2 years so I guess it is good enough.

mamatex - that sucks about the ticket. Why would you have to go to court if you're willing to pay it? In Canada we only go to court if we want to fight it and it's not a criminal charge (like reckless driving).

afm - got an insider tip that a new doctor is coming to town and she is focused on obstetrics. I know I should make the switch but I hate confrontation and feel so guilty about leaving my doctor. He seems like a nice guy but he offers no real help on the pregnancy front...just a "see you at 12 weeks" which of course I cannot get to. And even basic communication is a problem. He never seems to understand what I am saying. There is also a problem of test results not getting back into my file. I mean, I went two weeks after a blood test and they still didn't have the results!! I really should switch...


----------



## mackjess

Starry, you should deffo switch! He probably has enough patients he may not notice if you left, especially if he doesn't communicate and click with you very well! I don't really like my OB, she is weird, but she is smart and good and did tests and tried different things so I stuck with her. I had gone to one other doc before her, and liked her, but she was like "see what happens in 3 months and come back and maybe we'll talk about tests". I'm 35, I don't have time for that cause I want more kids after this one! So I looked for another doctor and found the one I have now. She is going to be out of town for my actual delivery so another doc from her office will be coming in to catch the baby, but I'm ok with that since I still don't really like her. heh. Be an advocate for yourself and get your second miracle baby!

Mowat-I was just wondering if there were other options/medications that you could do. I can see why you wouldn't want a D&C, but be careful. Does the doctor want you back soon if you don't start your mc naturally? I would think they would worry about infection if it doesn't start soon. So sorry this is taking so long and can't imagine how hard this must be to go through.


----------



## MamaTex

Starry: When I read the information on the charge, it said to allow for 7 to 10 business days for the information to get in the system in order to resolve the incident so hopefully that means I can just pay it.


----------



## nevergivingup

DEF HAPPY 4th of JULY to my Fellow Americans!!!! We're on our way to the family cookout now!

Mama tex: I had gotten like 3 different baby carriers for my babyshower. The one I love and always use is the "infinito"(sp?) I think it's spelled that way but I totally love it! I take it whenever I go bc I know my little man won't sit in his stroller for to long.

And don't worry ab the ticket I had left my son home w/ my DH and my DH just got off work so I know he needed to rest so I was rushing home from school to get my baby so his daddy can rest and ended up getting an $130.00 speeding ticket that has to be paid by next week and I still haven't told my DH ab it:nope:
Hope he won't be to mad.....hopefully my AF will be off by then so I can tell him during :sex: lol.

Have a Great 4th of July Ladies!


----------



## mowat

Happy 4th of July to those of you who are celebrating!

Sorry to hear about the ticket Mama. Ugh.

I'd definitely switch doctors if you're able to Starry. Hope she turns out to be great!

Had a surprise phone call this morning at work--the doctor called me! I'd gone to my family doctor's office yesterday to get a referral to physio for foot problems. I saw a resident, not my usual doctor, and at the end of the appointment I asked if my foot problems might be worse because I've been "pregnant" for most of the spring. He looked a bit at my history, and confirmed that the pregnancy was probably making the pain worse. We didn't really discuss the miscarriages. He must have looked back further at my history and then talked to another doctor, because this morning he called in a panic because it's been 4 weeks since my last ultrasound, and I haven't miscarried yet. He suggested I needed a d&c. So I had to go into the whole story and explain what the obgyn had said, and the specialist had said. He started backing off a bit and finally said I should at least get blood work to see what my levels are doing. He really wasn't happy when I told him I'm going on vacation to the wilderness on the weekend! Wish I could have seen his face!

Thanks for the concern guys. It's been four weeks, but my obgyn said it could take 3 or 4 months even! Can you imagine! I tried the "miscarriages pills" with my first miscarriage and they didn't work, so I've been told they're unlikely to work this time. So I'll wait it out. Sore stomach today, but I think it's a little bug as my little guy has got a bit of something.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi everyone,

Ok lets here now, sorry if i miss anyone, 

Starry, just switch Dr's, who cares if he's put out it's your health you can see whoever you want to.

Mowat, glad that the Dr was proactive at lease even if he didn't really know what's going on, i hope it works itself out quickly.

Mama, gutted about the ticket, im appealing against a parking fine at the moment as i parked my car and you pay for the parking online, you register your registration number and just pay it's easy, however, i got a new car and i forgot to register the new one, so technically i paid but just for the wrong car Doh! hopefully they will accept that im just an idiot and let me off, it must be baby brain ha ha 

Happy 4th of July for yesterday all you Americans hope you had fun.

So last night i surrounded myself with a million pillows to stop me sleeping on my back, I woke up sorta on my back ish but not totally so i guess it worked, i still woke up at about 5am but i do feel more rested today, even thought i just yawned as i typed that ha ha, we'll see how i feel come 2pm as tha'ts when it normally hits me. Other than that things are good, we're at the start of a heatwave here though im sure its nothing in comparison to what some of you have for us in good old blighty 27 degrees is pretty good, so it'll be shorts out for the weekend. I still cant feel the baby move aditsstarting to bother me im nearly 19 weeks and ive felt nothing, i lie in bed just waiting for it but it doens't come :growlmad:


----------



## Kat S

Well, it would seem my new med protocol worked! Usually I go in for 2 to 3 follie checks before they are mature enough. I went in for my first one today and I already have THREE mature follicles all at 18mm!! WHOA!! :happydance:

So IUI tomorrow morning at 9:30am.


----------



## Pinkcasi

That's great news Kat FX'd for you this time!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for all the encouragement to switch doctors. I'm honestly such a chicken that I'm super scared to do it but I want to have a GP who has a special interest in maternity care especially since our GPs watch over the bulk of our pregnancies out here. And if I do go to the fertility clinic it would be nice to have a GP who understands what is going on. It would make for a better team. But now my DH is at the doctors and he took our cellphone with him and our other phone is out of minutes. :dohh: I just hope my resolve lasts until he gets back.

Kat - that sounds exciting and very encouraging! Good luck!!:dust:

Pink - heat is so uncomfortable. We're going through a heatwave right now and I'm just miserable. I know those from the southern States and other warmer climates would laugh at me but once the thermostat reaches 30 I am just miserable. Even the nighttimes are not going belong 20 and it's so sticky out.

And I've heard it can sometimes take until 20ish weeks to really feel the baby move. If you're really concerned you can give your midwife a call.

mowat - I really hope it doesn't take 3 or 4 months for you! Is your regular doctor going to be watching you to make sure you don't get an infection? I hope you can enjoy your vacation. :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Starry, I'm proud of you for taking charge of your health! Trust your instincts and change doctors as soon as you can. You don't need a minute of added stress, and you need total confidence in your doctor. It's the right choice!


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: Such great news! Those sound like some healthy follicles. Good luck!!

mowat: I am really hoping you do not have to wait 3 to 4 months to miscarry. Emotionally that would tear me up but I would be worrying about the physical ramifications of that. You mentioned the doctor suggesting they look at your blood so did you end up having that done?

Starry: WHen you have a hunch that it is time to move on, best to trust it!!

Pink: Do you know if you have an anterior placenta or not? Whether you do or not, keep in mind that the baby is still very small!! Some people are really sensitive to what is going on in their bodies and so they feel the baby kick early for whatever reason but sometimes it can take certain folks, like myself, awhile before you feel anything. I didn't feel a flutter until I was 22ish weeks and it took a little longer than that to actually feel a kick!! The baby also has a lot of room to float and flip around in there!! I am sure things are just fine. 

AFM: went in for my weekly appointment today. It took a while for the nurse to find the baby for my NST. I think all the loud noises and screeches agitated the baby because once they did find her heart rate, it was a little elevated. I put my hand on my stomach and she calmed down finally. Ten minutes later she became very active and kicked the monitor over and over lol. After the NST came a brief ultrasound. She is breathing fine and fluid looks good. OB estimated her to be 5 lbs 5 oz. My goodness. That definitely explains the return of my back pain. I also found out that the pain I have been feeling on the top of my vag (sorry, I don't know the correct term) is just swelling. It hurts but I'll gladly put up with the slight pain. I can't believe I am only a few weeks away from delivery. It is getting more real by the day. 

To everyone still trying or in the TWW: I know nothing is certain, but please don't give up on yourself or your future children. Nature and untimely circumstances may prevent you from having children, but it's my hope that everyone here gets to have their rainbow babies. I am definitely excited for Sky's arrival. Now if only I could figure out how to install my car seat...


----------



## Kat S

MamaTex, what an eventful ultrasound appointment! I'm glad your baby girl is doing great! I laughed about the car seat...hope you get it figured out!


----------



## mowat

Wow Kat, that's great news! Good luck tomorrow.

Got my blood results back from yesterday---18811. That's pretty pregnant. Went again today, and then I'll go tomorrow right before we leave town. I'm assuming the doctor will call me if he feels the need to?


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - glad your appointment went well. I had a sore vag as well. I remember being 8 months pregnant and feeling uncomfortable when an experienced mom warned me that at 9 months it starts to feel like you're sitting on the baby's head every time you sit down! Sure enough, I felt like there was a little ball pressing down on my cervix every time I sat down. :haha: Driving down bumpy roads was downright awful, though (I'll admit to crying sometimes). Hope all the roads are paved where you live. :winkwink:

Pink - I agree with Mama. Some ladies just take longer to feel kicks. My SiL had an anterior placenta with my nephew and her placenta was larger than normal so it was about 24 weeks before she felt him. She even refused to believe I felt my DS at 16 weeks but after my first m/c I was so in tune with every blip and bloop my body was making I knew what was going on. Even then, it was probably 20 something weeks before I started to feel him regularly. Before that it was only once every couple of days.

AFM - made the call to switch. I still feel guilty but mostly relieved. However, it will be the end of September before I can meet with the doctor and see if she will take me on as a patient. Obviously, I will not be sharing this information with my current doctor until need arises.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I have no idea what placenta I have :shrug: how the hell would I know that :shrug: it's ok I'm mostly calm about it I just want to feel her/him and know that they're alright in there.


----------



## ESwemba84

Dang Mowat, that is pregnant. I really hope you get through this soon, and I think you've made the best decision to wait it out. 

Starry, glad you got another doctor. You have to do what's best for you!

Mama, not long now! I'm excited for you. I've been through your whole pregnancy! From BFP to now. It's cool to watch.

Kat, how did your IUI go? I'm really hoping this is your month!

Pink, hi!

AFM, I'm interested to see how long this cycle will be without progesterone suppositories! I have a feeling the more weight I lose the more "regular" my cycles will be. I'm having a tough time with my decision to back off the fertility meds. One day I'm ok with waiting, and the next I want to be pregnant tomorrow. I think it's just a transition from wanting it so badly to making the right choice and realizing that right now is not the time, and I've got to take care of me first. It sucks. I'll be OK though.......I really love losing weight and getting back to my old self.


----------



## essie0828

Mowat :hugs: so sorry dear. Can you request a D&C? I know they will do them here if mc is taking a long time. 

ESwemba wtg lady! I lost 70lbs before getting preggo with my rainbow ;) It really does help. You can do this :thumbsup:

Kat good luck dear. :dust: 

Mamatex your so close to seeing your rainbow. :) That's so awesome :happydance: It's good that she's practicing breathing already. ;) you may get to meet her a week or 2 early


----------



## essie0828

Starry I hope you feel more comfortable with your new doc. 

I think im in the tww this go round. I was due to ov on my 8th wedding anniversary this month :) and we just had fun with it. Had some light spotting this morning and a headache all night last night, AF isn't due for another 8 days though. I never have breakthrough bleeding so kinda wondering if this could be IB....hmmm. It would be neat to conceive on our anniversary :)


----------



## mowat

Hiya Essie! Hope this is your month---it would be so cool to conceive on your anniversary!


----------



## MamaTex

essie0828 said:


> Starry I hope you feel more comfortable with your new doc.
> 
> I think im in the tww this go round. I was due to ov on my 8th wedding anniversary this month :) and we just had fun with it. Had some light spotting this morning and a headache all night last night, AF isn't due for another 8 days though. I never have breakthrough bleeding so kinda wondering if this could be IB....hmmm. It would be neat to conceive on our anniversary :)

Oh ya it definitely would be!! :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Mowat I read back a little and I understand your concerns about getting a D&C now. :nope: It's a hard decision to have to make. I've made it a few times myself as it seems my body never wants to miscarry on its own. I'm lucky. I know a doc that is an artist at it so I've always opted for surgery. Although my decision would probably be different if I didn't have access to this very experienced doctor. I so hope things work out for the best soon and you can get back to trying ;). 

Mamatex when is your due date??


----------



## eyemom

essie0828 said:


> Starry I hope you feel more comfortable with your new doc.
> 
> I think im in the tww this go round. I was due to ov on my 8th wedding anniversary this month :) and we just had fun with it. Had some light spotting this morning and a headache all night last night, AF isn't due for another 8 days though. I never have breakthrough bleeding so kinda wondering if this could be IB....hmmm. It would be neat to conceive on our anniversary :)

Oooooh I'm cheering for you!


----------



## Kat S

Hey, everyone

I had my 6th IUI this morning. We were worried about my husband's sample because he'd done some "solo work" yesterday morning before we had any idea that I had 3 mature follicles and would have the IUI today. But his sample wasn't as bad as we feared after only 24 hours. They estimate 10 million after the wash. Not a great result, but certainly not a disaster. And I do have the 3 follies so I pray at least one of them is viable. So it's done and now...The Wait. If the past is any indication, I will know in 10 days.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> Hey, everyone
> 
> I had my 6th IUI this morning. We were worried about my husband's sample because he'd done some "solo work" yesterday morning before we had any idea that I had 3 mature follicles and would have the IUI today. But his sample wasn't as bad as we feared after only 24 hours. They estimate 10 million after the wash. Not a great result, but certainly not a disaster. And I do have the 3 follies so I pray at least one of them is viable. So it's done and now...The Wait. If the past is any indication, I will know in 10 days.

Firstly I can't believe that your IUI came around that quickly again !! It only seems to me like it was only a week ago since your last one !!! I'm here cheering you on :happydance: ill be thinking of you , offering up a little prayer and stalking xxxxxxxx 

Hi everyone else I had more to say but have forgotten doh :dohh:


----------



## essie0828

Ooooh good luck Kat! Mabey the "fresher" swimmers will do the trick ;) 

I actually had hubby umm "clean the pipes" ever other day the month before we ttc my DD. He had quit smoking and drinking and was eating a male friendly diet. My thinking was, get the damaged one's out so I could have the one's formed during his no drinking no smoking phase. ;) Who knows if there's any weight to it though, we weren't doing SAs. 

Do you have to abstain from sex after IUI, Kat? Or do you guys still get to ttc at home as well?


----------



## essie0828

Hey left :hi: how's it going :)


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Left! Yeah, my period showed up so early only 10 dpiui, and then my follies matured many days before I thought they would, so this IUI came up only a few weeks after the last one. Crazy!!

Hope you are doing well. Any news?


----------



## eyemom

oooh, I'm cheering for you, too, Kat. :)

This is sort of a tangent, but thinking way ahead to what we might be getting ourselves into once we finally see a doctor.

But when the men have to provide a sample to have their swimmers evaluated...do they have them "save up" for the sample, or are they supposed to ejaculate within a certain time frame beforehand to make sure they can produce more quickly enough, or are there no specific instructions? If that even makes sense.


----------



## Kat S

Essie, no I don't have to abstain, but DH doesn't ejaculate during intercourse, so hence the IUI. We can do Softcups at home though, so that's the plan for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, my husband's doc told him to abstain for 48 hours I think. But your husband's doc will give him instructions, so don't worry!


----------



## essie0828

You got the bases covered dear :dust: FX'd it works! Triplets would be nice ;)


----------



## essie0828

More spotting this afternoon. I think AF is throwing me a curve ball. I think im gonna start 8 days early :wacko:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Heya ladies, essie good to 'see' you.

Kat fx'd for you this time round.

I'm sure there's more but I'm too tired I can't think, I've been doing some gardening today and some housework too, I'm soo tired, it's sweltering here too, not by some of your standards I'm sure but for the uk it's crazy hot! I'm going to the beach tomorrow with a girlfriend I wish I could wear a bikini but hey no one wants to see that ha ha.


----------



## essie0828

Rest up pink. And have fun tomorrow ;)


----------



## eyemom

Kat S said:


> Eyemom, my husband's doc told him to abstain for 48 hours I think. But your husband's doc will give him instructions, so don't worry!

Wasn't worried really, had just been curious. We have weeks to go before it could possibly even matter. Thank you!



Pinkcasi said:


> I'm going to the beach tomorrow with a girlfriend I wish I could wear a bikini but hey no one wants to see that ha ha.

I vote rock that bikini! ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - also joining the cheerleading ranks! :happydance: Really hope everything works out and you get your bfp! :dust:

essie - how much spotting are you getting? Maybe it's IB? Sounds like the timing is right if AF isn't due for another 8 days. Fingers crossed! 

AFM - starting to think/worry I'll be getting a post m/c 18 day cycle. I got them after my last two losses so I guess it would make sense to get one again this time. I've just been cramping and feeling bloated and uncomfortable even though I'm only on CD12. With my 18 day cycles I feel PMSy the whole way through. So I'm on the lookout even though I would normally have another 28 days to go.


----------



## Kat S

Essie, I was thinking the same thing at Starry. Your super early spotting might be IB. I really hope it is!!!


----------



## Kat S

Starry, is it normal to have short cycles for a while after a m/c? That would certainly explain my situation. Tell me anything you might know about that.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't really know a lot about why my cycles went shorter after a miscarriage. After my first loss I had 3 18-day cycles in a row where my period lasted 10 days so I only got 7 or 8 days of no bleeding in between. Then I had a long 70 day cycle when I conceived my son. After my loss in the fall I had one normal cycle, one 18 day cycle and then another normal cycle where I conceived my latest angel. 

My theory is simply messed-up hormones. With my really short cycles I don't ovulate. I start to get my usual ov signs but then the bleeding starts the next day so it feels like my body is aborting the cycle.


----------



## Kat S

Wow, what a crazy process. I hope things go back to normal for you soon!


----------



## essie0828

AF has hit full force and only 8 or 9 days early :wacko: This gives me a 30 day cycle insted of 39+ days. Hope it stays around 30 for good.


----------



## Kat S

Essie, I'm glad your cycles are leveling out to normal. Just keep trying!! It's all we can do.


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat S said:


> Starry, is it normal to have short cycles for a while after a m/c? That would certainly explain my situation. Tell me anything you might know about that.

My cycles went from 26-27 days to 21-24 days after the MC. But stayed that way. I also gained a bunch of weight, so that didn't help either. Basically, my estrogen is low at the beginning of my cycle, and the progesterone is low at the end. My vitamin D was also low. Have you had these checked?


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Starry, is it normal to have short cycles for a while after a m/c? That would certainly explain my situation. Tell me anything you might know about that.
> 
> My cycles went from 26-27 days to 21-24 days after the MC. But stayed that way. I also gained a bunch of weight, so that didn't help either. Basically, my estrogen is low at the beginning of my cycle, and the progesterone is low at the end. My vitamin D was also low. Have you had these checked?Click to expand...

They test my blood every week, so if I had any problems, they'd tell me. At least I hope they'd tell me! LOL


----------



## essie0828

Kat my cycles always shorten after MC. I usually have long cycles but they get down to 26 and 27 days for a while after. That's super short for me.


----------



## Starry Night

Essie - it would be nice to have a cycle stay around 30 days. That's pretty close to the standard 28 days. I think I've read that shorter cycles are healthier than the really long ones. Of course, my one successful pregnancy came off of my longest cycle.

ESwemba - what do your doctors say about your new shorter cycles? I think 21 days is still considered 'normal'. My mom told me her cycles went to 21 one days after I was born and she went on to have 3 more pregnancies (2 kids and 1 m/c).


----------



## Pinkcasi

Not going to get too involved in this cycle length discussion cept to say after my mc my cycles were longer they went up to 40 days and never really levelled off before I fell pregnant again.

Ok I need your help, tell me if I'm a terrible friend and be totally honest... Ok a little background...
I have a friend who is one of my best friends, I've known her for years and I love her dearly, a couple of years ago she started ttc, she fell pregnant the first month of trying and had a lovely baby boy, lucky here she has no idea how hard it is for some which is great I wouldn't wish it on anyone, ok so a few month ago she told me they were going to try for no 2 and I warned her that it might not happen so fast just cos it did last time, obvious I want it for her she's my bestie and it would be great to be baby mommas together. So earlier she text me and said she's 8 weeks pregnant that means it happened first month of trying again, it's due in feb which is when my angel should be turning 1. 
So the point to this is this, is it wrong that I'm a little pissed off? Like the tinyiest bit, she still has no idea how hard it is for some. 
I'm happy but a bit miffed you know? Does it make any sense????


----------



## Kat S

Pink, I got annoyed just reading the story! No, you're not terrible. What you are feeling is totally normal. Here we are told how hard it is to get pregnant and how everything has to align so perfectly...eggs have to be 100%, you have to ovulate, you have to have sex JUST on the right day, the conditions in your uterus have to be perfect, the spermmies have to be good, then they have to battle their way up past the cervix and to the egg, losing millions along the way, your body has to not get upset because you drank coffee or had a few drinks...I mean it goes on and on. And here she gets a hole in one twice in a row! GRRRRRR! WTH?!


----------



## eyemom

I agree, sounds like a normal human response. You can be 100% happy for her and 100% annoyed at the same time. It doesn't make you a bad friend. At least, if you're a bad friend, then i am too for feeling the same in sorta similar situations. ;) I just hope she's sensitive about it when she talks to you....


----------



## Tricia173

First ultrasound went well today, got to see the heartbeat, it is 120 beats per minute :happydance: so happy!


----------



## MamaTex

Tricia173 said:


> First ultrasound went well today, got to see the heartbeat, it is 120 beats per minute :happydance: so happy!

It's an awesome sight, isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## essie0828

Congrats Tricia! :)


----------



## Tricia173

MamaTex said:


> Tricia173 said:
> 
> 
> First ultrasound went well today, got to see the heartbeat, it is 120 beats per minute :happydance: so happy!
> 
> It's an awesome sight, isn't it? :thumbup:Click to expand...


It is the best thing ever!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Tricia! Enjoy every moment!

AFM - feeling really yucky. My lower back is killing me, am feeling so bloated and crampy and just really low on energy. So am pretty convinced my m/c is going to be giving me shortened cycles again for the time being. I want cycles shorter than 40 days but 18 days is too short. Oi!


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Congrats, Tricia! Enjoy every moment!
> 
> AFM - feeling really yucky. My lower back is killing me, am feeling so bloated and crampy and just really low on energy. So am pretty convinced my m/c is going to be giving me shortened cycles again for the time being. I want cycles shorter than 40 days but 18 days is too short. Oi!

Ya, 18 days doesn't sound too fun. I would be in hell from what you described earlier. Bleeding is one of my least favorite things about being a woman. I couldn't imagine having a short break between bleeds. Yikes!! Have you tried anything in the past to lengthen your cycles?

essie: I am sorry I am late in answering your question. I went back and saw it. I am due August 14th. I am hoping the baby stays in until 39 weeks. I still have a bit to do. I went shopping today to get some stuff for my hospital bag, but we still have a lot of stuff to get out of the way.


----------



## Starry Night

The 18 day cycles are only a post-miscarriage thing. They always straighten out on their own. So far I've conceived again the first cycle after my 18 day cycle. After my first loss I had 3 18-day cycles then I conceived my son. Then after my loss in the fall I had one normal cycle, an 18 day cycle and then I conceived my latest angel.

But yeah...I hate bleeding especially since my AFs are so heavy. I'm hoping the new doctor could help me address those once I'm done having kids. Not sure if I'd want to go back on the pill though. My gp in my old hometown just put me on the pill to help fix my cycles and it didn't work.


----------



## essie0828

Thanks mamatex! DH and I were both born in August;) You're so close now. How are you feeling? Has babys head engaged?? I was making Tutus for DD the other day and thought about you getting ready to have your own lil princess. Lol. There's nothing like it. Especially watching what a little girl does to her papa. He will melt for her and you will to. Fx'd you make it to 39 weeks. Girl get your stuff ready now and plan on sleeping for about the last week of pregnancy. It's the last chance you will get :haha:


----------



## essie0828

Wow i just checked and Mackjess is due in 2 weeks! Hehe. I can't wait to hear birth stories and see pics of your rainbows! Eeek so excited!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Tricia :happydance:

Starry - I'm with you there hun on the back ache and cramps (still testing positive as well nearly 2 weeks post dnc:cry:) think I might have to go to docs soon to have HCG drawn:wacko: My cycles are short as well it's crazy how our bodies work:flower:

Mack jess - :happydance: not long now - hope you are ready:hugs:

AFM - Good days and bad days - just trying to get on with things, until hopefully the findings on the baby is found:cry: look at me nearly half way through my month of NO :sex: - tbh not really missed it but you wait until next month hubby won't know what has hit him:haha:

Hope all you (not so new) mammas are doing well and have got your little ones into a routine:happydance:

Good luck for all those about to test:dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone,

Blimey i cant believe how close you are Mack and Mama, it's been a rollercoaster, but it's nearly over or just beginning depending on how you look at it, im so excited, it makes me look forward to when i'll be getting my rainbow and it scares the bejeezus outta me!!

Starry and Garfy so sorry your still suffering, hope your cycles sort themselves quickly.

AFM, nothing really to report today, cept im huge! like really i look ma-hoosive!!! im sure i dont normally look this big. OH and i went out yesterday, had a look at prams and baby stuff, it was lovely, we didn't buy anything cept a new bra (ahhhh lovely) but it was just nice to have OH involved a bit more, he's always at work and isn't really interested in prams he's happy to go with whatever i like but he was really engaged, and we looked at some baby monitors and he wants to get one that you can connect to the internet so he can see baby when he's at work, i love that!

So it's new fruit day tomorrow, just to tease you i'll be a ..... 
And a week today it's my scan, i'll be finding out what flavour we're having Argh!!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Starry: Maybe you need to try a different pill? When I got on birth control many moons ago, I thought there was only one type of birth control pill, the combination ones. Imagine my surprise years later when I learned there were monophasic pills and other types. The monophasic ones caused break through bleeding in me however. I eventually had to switch to something with less estrogen to lower my blood pressure. 

essie: I am feeling ok, just more tired in the mornings for some reason. The weird dreams are also back!! I had a nice break from the crazy pregnancy dreams but now they are in full effect again. I had one nice dream where I got to meet my rainbow baby. She looked like how I picture her looking, which was a nice change of pace from the topsy turvy dream world I normally go through. My back hurts within 10 or so minutes of me walking around, making the evening walks I am trying to do after dinner difficult. I persevere because the walks help get my blood sugar down after I eat. My husband made a good suggestion and said we might can get a stationery bike for me so I can keep the pressure off my back. I am not sure if the baby is engaged, as you say. I asked my OB last Friday at my appointment what position she was in and he told me head down, but I am not sure how far down she has moved into my pelvis, if at all. 

garfie: So sorry to hear that you are being plagued by back aches and cramp. I hope you and mowat get past this misery soon and that HCG goes down!

Pink: Yes I am so close. Tomorrow makes 35 weeks. So crazy! I am excited for you to find out what you are having next week. You will be 19 weeks tomorrow. Time sure does fly.


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies, I've been reading and keeping up just have been super tired and haven't posted. I'm scheduled to get induced next Thursday, so I have been busy with final setup when I haven't been totally zapped by the heat!! I'll be feeling for ya Pink when you are prego thru August!

Hope you ladies in the midst of m/c's and post DNC are doing OK. Always thinking of you and waiting for your journey to get to that next step to your rainbows!


----------



## Left wonderin

mackjess said:


> Hi ladies, I've been reading and keeping up just have been super zapped and haven't posted. I'm scheduled to get induced next Thursday, so I have been busy with final setup when I haven't been totally zapped by the heat!! I'll be feeling for ya Pink when you are prego thru August!
> 
> Hope you ladies in the midst of m/c's are doing OK. Always thinking of you and waiting for your journey to get to that next step to your rainbows!

Mack it has only dawned on me now reading your post that you are so so close to meeting your little one :) how exciting :happydance: how are you feeling about it now its so close ??? Are you ready lol......


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry.....my docs also aren't super concerned about a 21 days cycle. They are concerned that my hormones are still imbalanced. Well, not concerned, it's just a fact. I'm on CD 18 now, and I'm guessing about 7-8 DPO, and having cramps already. So it's the premature breakdown of the endometrium and fall of progesterone that is the issue, along with the possible anovulatory cycles and borderline too thin lining, that is making it so hard for me to get pregnant. 

I also had an 18 day cycle for my first cycle after my MC.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I have tried at least three different types of pills. None helped with my heavy cycles and one type even made me go bi-polar. I had to quit after one cycle's use. There was one pill that I didn't mind being on but when I came off it to start TTC I had a horrible "coming down" experience...chest pains, difficulty breathing, cramps, etc. I am probably never going to go on the pill again.

ES - that sounds like such a difficult situation. I'm not a medical profession so no suggestions as to what it could be. I'm sure you are in good hands. I hope they find a way to correct the hormonal imbalance.

mack - wow! Next week! It is really coming up soon. Yay!!

AFM - still feeling poorly but not quite as badly...well...it depends. My IBS has begun to flare up and that often happens right before AF. I don't want to have a short cycle and am trying to act as if I am about to ov so am BD'ing just in case. 

It's funny, but sometimes I still feel kind of pregnant but I've already had AF and a negative hpt. It sucks that other hormones in the body besides hcg can mimic pregnancy symptoms as well. But I've been here before so just need to deal with it. I keep reminding myself I've conceived the first normal cycle after each of my previous losses. It usually takes 5 months to get to that first normal cycle but it's really not that long...I guess. Feels long right now.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg jess that's amazing I can't believe he's nearly here, I remember when he was just a dot ha ha, it's amazing going on this journey with all you girls it's like I'm going through it too without the pain :haha: 

So new fruit day it's mango people!! 

Omg it's so hot here it's 8.30 am and it's already 17 degrees, that might not sound like much to some of you but for lil old bristol, uk it's pretty hot, It'll hit 20 something before the day is out, still I consider myself lucky I'm not too big yet I really feel for the ladies that are hugely pregnant through the hot months, at least when I'm really big it'll be winter and I'll appreciate the extra layer.

Nothing else to report really, I had a fight with oh yesterday as I want to go on holiday next summer the baby will be 6 months and he doesn't think we should as he reckons that's to young, I think he's being overly paranoid, and it was a text convo so everything got misunderstood and before you know it it's a fight, I'm annoyed because I just wanted to go on hols with my new little family and he's all miserable about it, he obviously thinks ill be a rubbish mum, he said it was irresponsible to take a 6 month old abroad I just don't see it, I think it'll be easier when they're young rather than running about.


----------



## Kat S

_Mackjess_, so happy for you! You made it!! *hug*

_Garfie_, I still have bad days, too, so I hear you. Don't rush yourself no matter how much your loved ones want you to "be ok" again. You'll get there, but in your own time.

_ES_, I wish things were easier for you. Hopefully your docs can get your cycle under control very soon. Continued good luck on your healthy eating/exercising lifestyle and hopefully that will help your body get in fertility game, too. Are you handling your ttc break ok?

_Starry_, IBS is NO fun. I actually think I have IBS, but my doc just tells me to drink more water. Doesn't help, but oh well. So I know how disruptive and painful that is. I hope your cycles even out soon!

_Pink_, I'm so sorry you and OH got into a fight! You know what I think? I think he's actually terrified of having to care for a newborn and can't imagine doing such a difficult task away from home. Once you guys have the baby and he gets used to it, he'll see that taking a 6 month old out of the house is just fine. People have been doing for centuries. Remind him you are not hiking the Gobi Desert, but will be in civilization with shops, restaurants, and temperature controlled housing!

_AFM_, nervous that I have had no cramping this IUI. I had cramping for about 6-10 days after ALL my other IUIs, so this is rather abnormal. Not having the cramping to remind me every minute that I'm in the TWW has been great and aided me in keeping zen...until I realized it was abnormal. I'm afraid that somehow, despite 3 mature follicles and the trigger shot, I didn't ovulate after all. Tell me I'm crazy and this is just a fluke! :wacko:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Kat, he's ok with going the year after when babe will be 18 months but just not at 6 months, he says he worries if something goes wrong he doesn't trust foreign hospitals, I don't know I mean something can happen just as easily at 18 months more so infack as bub will be mobile but it's just not worth the fight, there are more important things to worry about just now lol

I don't know if no cramping is normal it might be a good sign...? Sorry I'm unhelpful.


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, yeah I'm doing good for the most part. I'm getting ready to start a new full time job Monday, so really I've been preoccupied with that. My hubby and I went to visit some friends of ours who have a 5 month old. I was good for the most part, playing with the baby and stuff. At one point I attempted to hold her, and she started screaming and I had to give her back. I watched my friend comfort her crying baby, and at that moment it made me really sad I couldn't comfort my own crying baby. I came home, fought with hubby over something dumb, then cried my eyes out because I'm just stressed out. Infertility sucks. On top of that I'm having to slow down the exercise significantly because of severe shin splints/possible stress fracture. There just always seems to be one setback after another.

If anything, I'm going to be the most patient, serene person after all of this when I finally do have a baby. And I keep telling myself, this is all for a reason. The universe is preparing me to be the best mom ever, or something to do with character building......


----------



## Kat S

Pinkcasi said:


> I don't know if no cramping is normal it might be a good sign...? Sorry I'm unhelpful.

Thanks, Pink. It's all I can hope, right?


----------



## mackjess

ES, love the attitude. Sorry about the shin splints. Those are so painful. Hopefully with some rest you will feel better and it won't be a fracture.

Kat, FX for you. 3 mature follies, keep hanging in there.


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, with my pregnancy, I was preoccupied with work during the TWW, and actually didn't realize I was late until I was like 10 days late! And I really attribute that to absolutely no symptoms. No cramping, no sore boobs. Nothing. I did cramp around 5 weeks, but it was normal. I hope this is a positive sign for you! When do you test?


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, ES. I test on the 16th. I'm hoping that no cramping is a sign since it's so unusual, and not a symptom that I didn't ovulate. Or it could just mean...nothing. So I'm doing my best to ignore it after my morning mini-freakout. Worrying isn't going to do anything, so I might as well just get on with my life.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking but not commenting much :cry:

Kat - You know what they say if it's unusual it could be a sign :dust::dust::dust::dust: fingers crossed for you hun:hugs::hugs:

Es - Aw you poor thing at times it does seem like we have one bad run of luck time after time - so I reckon it's about time our luck changed right :happydance: Hmmmm having a baby is certainly character building :winkwink: as for serene you have never met my two they are enough to try the patience of a saint:haha: best mom ever - of course you will be hun :happydance:

Starry - As a fellow IBS sufferer - I have to say it sucks, one thing I was wondering and it's only a thought - maybe I have Hughes syndrome I am thinking about asking my Doc for some tests if nothing is revealed on the baby - have you heard of this?:flower:

Pink - I took both my children on holiday when they were babies both under one under two one under one and they survived:winkwink: - you just need to take extra precautions keep them out of the sun, keep them cool, hydrated and of course plenty of cream on:flower:

Unfortunately I had to sample a foreign hospital last year with my youngest a suspected head injury - and I have to say we were treated first class all the way (once they realise you have insurance):winkwink: but as you say you have more important things to worry about:flower: I'm sure once he sees what a fab mum you are he will change his mind - I bet he will be ready for a break himself:winkwink:

AFM - I'm half way through my no :sex: month - still having good days and bad days I manage to crawl out my hole only to fall back in :cry:

Love to all the other ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## JerseyRose

Hi ladies, been stalking but I'd love to join!!

I had a mc on the 27th of June at 6 weeks. Was the first time id ever been pg and it was a dream come true. My HCG levels were only 54 at 5 weeks so it probably wasn't a good start. I stressed about that all week and then lost the baby. It hit me pretty hard but I've taken some time to grieve now and I am ready to get back on the horse!

I'm currently on cd15. I usually O between CD17-CD23, hoping this cycle is somewhat normal. I'm temping and using opk's again. 

I've read conflicting info about being more fertile after a mc but I'm going to hold on to the hope that it's true.

The wait for O is killing me and I'm obsessed with looking at FF sometimes I just stare at it trying to analyse it lol. 

My fingers are crossed for a BFN in July or id settle for August


----------



## garfie

Hi Jersey - Welcome hun - sorry for your loss:cry:

I had my DNC on the 26 June - so we are very close, but I'm not allowed to try yet and yes I believe you are very fertile after a m/c I certainly was:happydance: and some of the ladies on here got pregnant even before AF:happydance:

Can you put your chart up hun - so we can stalk, but also remember hun that after a m/c our bodies do strange things:wacko:

Have you tested negative on a HPT - to make sure everything has cleared out hun - I'm still testing positive so got a while to wait:cry:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## JerseyRose

Thanks for the warm welcome giraffe :) And so sorry about your loss too :(

Ok so I didn't know how to add my chart so thanks for motivating me to figure it out! Been meaning to do it for ages but I don't have Internet at the moment so it's all on my iPhone and makes things difficult sometimes!

The day I had the mc they sent me for a blood test and I had an internal ultrasound. Because my HCG levels started so low the doctor was concerned that it was ectopic. The ultrasound didn't find anything in my Fallopian tubes or my uterus, the lady said it might have just been too early. My blood test came back with my HCG levels at 27.

Last week I had another blood test and it confirmed my levels are back to 0. So it felt like it was over and I could finally start to move on. I only bled for 4 days which is how long I usually have AF. I had some cramping and a lot of blood clots and some weird looking tissue every now and then.

I initially wanted to wait a cycle before trying again but after the shock subsided I realised that my want for a baby has not changed. If anything my dream was so close that it has probably made me want it even more than ever. DH wanted to start straight away so having his support also helped.

The doc said that when he did his degree 20-30 years ago they used to tell people to wait 3 cycles before trying again. He said now he tells people to start when they are emotionally ready. He said there is no medical evidence to suggest why we should wait.

So I've read a little but about miscarriages but I didn't want to read too much because I was a little afraid of what I'd read. I'm also not good with anything medical and I've got a massive phobia of needles so the whole ordeal was pretty stressful for me. But I feel a lot stronger now, I got through it for the baby, it really gave me strength.

The doc said he wants to monitor my HCG levels closely next time. I'm praying that I'll be back there soon! I know my pregnancy was short lived but it just felt amazing to think that there was a miracle growing inside me. I miss that feeling!


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess: Oh my. It seems you have been pregnant forever. I am so excited for you!!

Left wonderin: How are you? I so love your avatar by the way. I feel like a mix of Rabbit and Piglet these days. On my Rabbit days, I am rushing around, trying to put things in their proper place and prepare. On my Piglet days, I am calm and focused, trying to not get too nervous about what the future will bring. 

Kat S: This could very well be it. If for some reason it is not then at least you know you are responding well to the treatments to have mature enough follicles to take the next step forward. Those young and free follicles of yours better put out...or else!! :dust:

ESwemba:I had the same attitude as you.I figured my life experiences were ones that had value in them, even if they were frustrating and heart wrenching. Good luck at the new job Monday!!

Pink: I agree with you that taking the baby out at 6 months wouldn't be so bad. I hope you and your partner can compromise. Perhaps his mind will change once the baby is here. 

garfie: You are such a trooper!! 

JerseyRose: Welcome!! We all would love more ladies. I for one like following people's journeys!! I see you married your sweet heart in October. I married my husband in October, but back in 2009. I definitely know how you feel when it comes to your desire to have a baby not dampening. It can be scary to try again and to actually be pregnant again, but the overwhelming positive vibes you feel outweigh the fear!! I don't know exactly when I miscarried. I know it was before 7 weeks. They diagnosed me with a blighted ovum. It was such a shock to me, as while I had heard of miscarriage I did not think it could happen to me on my first time being pregnant!! On the upside, I am glad you did not have to bleed for very long and have a good attitude about things. Attitude is key!!


----------



## MamaTex

AFM: 35 weeks today!! So happy I am almost to the end. I am ready to give breast feeding a go and hold my Sky in my arms. It has been a long journey for sure!! My goal is to get to 39 weeks. My blood pressure and blood sugar have been within the normal range, except for a few spikes to the blood sugar every now and again. My diabetic counselor tells me she is happy to see I am following the diet and so I hope I can go back to not being diabetic after the baby is born. It seems that I have a good chance considering they have not had to increase the dosage on my Glyburide or put me on insulin. If I can have this baby naturally, I would like to!! I don't care to receive any narcotics through an IV, but am open to an epidural. I am going to try to go without one though. We shall see how that goes!!


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - good luck with everything! That sounds great that you have been keeping your GD under control. And good luck with getting the birth you want to have. I did end up getting an epidural (knew I wanted one going in) but I didn't get any other of the pain relief. I found the birthing ball very helpful in dealing with contractions.

JerseyRose - I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: You are always welcome to join us. It's a lovely group of ladies if I may say so myself. I don't know if you're more fertile after a m/c or not. It always takes me several months for my body to get back to normal but everyone is different.

garfie - never heard of Hughes Syndrome and I'm afraid to look it up. Dr Google always seems like Dr Doom to me. :dohh: It's something to think about, I suppose. I still keep falling into my hole too. :cry: So I can sympathize with the struggles. :hugs::hugs:

Kat - good luck! I hope the lack of cramps is a positive sign for you.


----------



## eyemom

Hi Jersey and welcome. Does this mean I'm not the new kid anymore? ;) Your story sounds so much like mine. My m/c was at 6 weeks also, though my hcg was high.

We started trying again right away also. I hope you can get pregnant again quickly! For me, it's not like I intend to "replace" the baby I lost, but there's such an overwhelming feeling that SOMEONE is missing now. I didn't have that feeling so much before we started trying (this is #2 for us). So anyway, best wishes to you. :)

MamaTex...you're sooooo close! Yay!

AFM, I thought I was having fertile CM yesterday, which would have been pretty early for me (CD10). But I started my opks yesterday too and it was negative as can be. My chart is a mess this cycle because I've been waking up/getting up at odd times in the wee morning hours for various reasons) so there are several days I didn't take my temp because it would have been a bad reading anyway. Hopefully starting today I'll be getting back on track (today my bbt was still quite low). BD time is right around the corner. I always start out enthusiastic but run out of steam by the time we can take a break, lol.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi everyone and welcome jersey, sorry for your loss.

So im having a really bad day today, i think my OH and i might have split up, i just cant take it anymore, it goes from us having a lovely day together going baby shopping and laughing and joking to me picking him up from work last night i told him i was shattered and my back washurting, he knows that my back hurts every day wheni sit down too long but i get thre and he's not ready, he's having a drink with friends (he works in a bar) so i park and wait for him, i pop to the loo and when i get back he has another drink, i just kicked off, he's so selfish and inconsiderate, i just left him there, i have no idea where he stayed last night i know he didn't come home.

It's not even just that he was all 'Oh were splitting up cos someone brought me a drink' and i said no not because of that but because generally he goes on and does whatever he likes and sod me and my feelings, it's all 'but i deserve a pint after work', and im 'Uhhh hello, what do i deserve?!?!?! while im carrying your baby and working full time and keeping the house going with no help and trying to sort out maternity and tax credits and god knows what else without any help from you' and his response.....'well you wanted the baby' as if it's all my fault i deserve to do everything because i wanted a baby, nevermind that he wanted it too.

Im just at breaking point and he says 'I cant believe you would give up this easily' Pah! easily?!?! we've been having this conversation what feels like every other day since i fell pregnant, and he says sorry i'll make more of an effort, and he'll do the washing up once then it's right back to square one, i cant take it anymore, so i told him that's it.

Obviously i dont want it to be over, i want him to pull his finger out, but i dont know what i can do anymore so maybe being apart is the best thing.
It scares the shit out of me though thinking about being a single mum, this is defiantely not what i planned, i cant afford the house and the bills i have at the moment let alone when i have a baby and am off work, i have no idea what im going to do.


----------



## Kat S

Oh Pink, that's terrible! I'm so sorry you are going through this. Well, you said something important: You don't want it to be over. So go with that instinct and really keep him to his promise of helping out around the house on a consistant basis. He lives there, too, and he needs to do his share of the picking up like all the other adults do.

I hope the situation resolves very soon and you are back on cloud 9!!


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, yeah, I noticed that my cycles were shorter after my m/c, too. I wonder if they will stay that way?

Good luck catching your eggie!!


----------



## eyemom

Pink! I'm so sorry you're going through this. You don't need that kind of stress. :( Hopefully it'll work out if that is indeed what's for the best. Thinking of you.

Kat, maybe! My cycles have always been pretty normal length though. I don't know what was up with the cm, very confusing. But some months it seems like there's hardly any so hopefully it's a good sign. But so far I think I'm on track to ov at about the normal time (usually about CD15 for me).


----------



## ESwemba84

Pink, I'm sorry you have to go through that. I hope he works with you to understand what your needs are too.:hugs:

Kat, good luck! I wouldn't read too much into symptoms either. Try to stay as stress free as possible. Did you know stress actually steals progesterone? Maybe i just need to calm myself more.

Eyemom, my cycle changed after my MC. When I got pregnant I was ovulating around day 14. I only had sex once that cycle, so I know it was day 14. Now my fertile CM starts on day 7-8, and dries up around day 11-12. It was very confusing at first.......but having the ultrasound this last cycle confirms I really do just ovulate early, when it happens.

Welcome Jersey! Sorry about your loss, but welcome.:flower:

Hi everyone else!:winkwink:

AFM, I had a couple vaccines for work yesterday, which I had to not be pregnant for or promise not to get pregnant for another month. I told the nurse I didn't think that would be a problem, lol. Apparently the MMR can cause miscarriage or birth defects. I'm getting more crampy by the day, and really hoping I at least have a 21 day cycle. So I'm hoping AF doesn't start until Saturday. 

I'm supposed to do a 5K a week from Saturday, so I go to the doctor tomorrow to make sure my shin splints aren't a stress fracture. If they aren't, I'll still walk the entire thing. :wacko:Damn I was looking forward to running.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys, i've justbeen googling a fewthings and came across this...

https://www.tiredofbeingpregnant.com/2011/08/im-pregnant-and-i-hate-my-husband.html

it's quite amusing and i wonder if it's normal to despise your partner during pregnancy, i just feel so angry alllll the time and im wondering whether now after ive told him tha'ts it between us whether it's all hormones, i mean dont get me wrong, he defiantely is selfish and inconsiderate im not imagining that but am i blowing things out of proportion because of hormones?!?!?!?

I dont know!!!!


----------



## mackjess

Maybe a little time will do you good Pink, and let him know your for real about things needing to change! If he wanted to have a few drinks he should have let you know before you came to get him and had to wait on him. That was inconsiderate! Maybe just don't talk to him for a day or so while your hormones calm down and that will give him some time for it to sink in that he needs to be more supportive and communicate better with you. 

And man oh man, have DH and I had some knock down drag outs! Good news is that I've felt a lot more level during the 3rd tri, so maybe my hormones calmed down some. Hang in there, it does sound like this is a bump in the road but things will work out.


----------



## Kat S

I was going to mention that hormones might be causing things to seem much worse than they are, but I'm not there and I don't know. I never like to tell a woman that she's only mad because of hormones, because in many cases she's right to be mad...maybe just not *that* mad ;) So anyway, be honest with your man, and do what feels right.


----------



## eyemom

Sorry I'm kind of bouncing around topics.

But...about my CM and when I ovulate and such.

I have been charting for 12 cycles since the m/c, and it is since then I have ovulated on ~day 15. Before dd was born, I can't remember for sure, but I know my LP was 1 day shorter. (I didn't chart between dd being born and when I conceived the second time.) I have been charting OPKs + bbt to confirm ovulation. My opks and my temps always coincide. I don't really chart CM, and I don't really reach up there. (Is there such thing as TMI on these boards?) I just use what errmmm...comes out as hints regarding impending ovulation.

So is it really possible I'm really ovulating so much sooner than I though, and there's a lag in my LH surge and my temps? I can see my temps lagging, but I didn't think I would ov before my LH surge. But my knowledge is definitely limited.

I hope I didn't already ovulate because we haven't dtd yet. :(


----------



## Kat S

I don't know much about CM, so I can't help. I don't suppose you have a copy of the TTC bible: _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_? Talk about TMI! That book has it ALL in there!


----------



## Left wonderin

eyemom said:


> Sorry I'm kind of bouncing around topics.
> 
> But...about my CM and when I ovulate and such.
> 
> I have been charting for 12 cycles since the m/c, and it is since then I have ovulated on ~day 15. Before dd was born, I can't remember for sure, but I know my LP was 1 day shorter. (I didn't chart between dd being born and when I conceived the second time.) I have been charting OPKs + bbt to confirm ovulation. My opks and my temps always coincide. I don't really chart CM, and I don't really reach up there. (Is there such thing as TMI on these boards?) I just use what errmmm...comes out as hints regarding impending ovulation.
> 
> So is it really possible I'm really ovulating so much sooner than I though, and there's a lag in my LH surge and my temps? I can see my temps lagging, but I didn't think I would ov before my LH surge. But my knowledge is definitely limited.
> 
> I hope I didn't already ovulate because we haven't dtd yet. :(

Hi I'm no expert but I did read somewhere that sometimes the LH surge can be caught at the end of o/v and the start . When do you start Opk testing in your cycle ? Could you start sooner to be sure ?


----------



## eyemom

I have the ebook on my Kindle. Have read excerpts, but have not read cover to cover. Guess I should get on that.

I try to start OPKs on day 10. I have started on CD9 before if I feel like I'm going to ov sooner. Sometimes I forget until a little later.

Looking back on ff, June I started OPKs day 10, positive on day 15 (I knew I was ovulating later that month).
May started OPKs day 12, positive day 14
April didn't do OPKs because I was getting frustrated, temps indicated a thermal shift about day 15 though
March started OPKs day 11, positive day 13
Feb started day 8 (don't remember why I started that early), positive day 13
Jan started day 10, positive day 13

I could keep going back but it's just more of the same. :)


----------



## mackjess

CM for me wasn't that reliable as I have a lot of sinus problems and take Mucinex fairly often, which increases CM so I had it when I was deffo not fertile.

Surprisingly, I found checking cervix position super easy and got that down in about a month. Maybe check those chapters out in the book? I just did it every day while I was in the shower and was surprised (for me) that it was easy to tell when it was soft and I was fertile.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks mackjess. When I conceived the second time (the one that resulted in the m/c), we were trying but I wasn't charting, just dtd when I was "in the mood."  So maybe I have been going about this all wrong. :dohh: Wouldn't that be something if I just work funny and I can't chart like a lot of folks.

I will check on the cervix position thing, for sure. I guess I expected it to be difficult, but I'm not intimidated by my body, so I don't know why I felt that way. Interestingly, last month, I tried taking mucinex for the very purpose of generating some good CM. But last month I don't know what was up, I had a lot of atypical things going on with me, but I felt super dry all month. I definitely ovulated though. :shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

With cm, all that matters is what is up by the cervix. It doesn't have to leak out for there to be fertile cm. I don't get copious amounts of ewcm every month either.

For me, cervix position is only semi-reliable. I do get it high and soft around ovulation and it does go low and hard just before AF but in between it goes up and down like an elevator. And it does go low just before a bfp and doesn't really go up until AF is late.


----------



## mowat

Hi guys! Just back from the "wilderness", and have internet for the first time in a week. No miscarriage while I was in the middle of nowhere----thank goodness! I managed to do three days of blood work before I left for vacation, but of course the doctor, who was so concerned a week ago, hasn't bothered to call me with the results. Hmm.

Hope everyone is well---sure feel like I've missed alot! Good luck to everyone in the tww. Another two weeks of vacation and being in the middle of nowhere. Hoping my body will hold off a little longer.


----------



## eyemom

+opk tonight. Wish us luck :D


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Eyemom!!! Catch that eggie!!


----------



## Starry Night

Go for it, eyemom!! Good luck!

afm - think I'm wrong about my 18 day cycle. It is CD19 and no AF in sight and it's about midnight. I know it could pop up anytime as my cycle feels a little 'off' but I also am starting to get some one-sided pinching that is getting stronger. I normally ov around CD25 or 26 so who knows? DH and I dtd quite regularly so we're on track with timing. And we're NTNP so don't want to get worked up. Especially as we're technically supposed to be NOT trying WITH prevention before testing. I'm a bad girl...


----------



## Left wonderin

eyemom said:


> +opk tonight. Wish us luck :D

Buckets and buckets of luck and bucket and buckets of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## eyemom

Wow thanks ladies. :D Sick with a horrible cold (I never get sick *pouts*). So my temps are pretty useless. :( So I guess we'll DTD another 2-3 days assuming temps stay up and I can reasonably believe it's a legit thermal shift and not a low-grade fever.


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck, eyemom!

Starry....:shrug: Maybe its ovulation?

Mowat.....I hope it ends soon. :hugs:

AFM, made it to CD 22 and counting! So I'm happy. If I make it to tomorrow I know my LP was at least 10 days.....:happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

No spotting or anything ES ? That great :)


----------



## eyemom

ESwemba84 said:


> AFM, made it to CD 22 and counting! So I'm happy. If I make it to tomorrow I know my LP was at least 10 days.....:happydance:

Woot woot! \\:D/


----------



## ESwemba84

Left wonderin said:


> No spotting or anything ES ? That great :)

Nothing! I have been crampy so I know it's just a matter of days, but I feel closer to being "normal".


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Good luck, eyemom!
> 
> Starry....:shrug: Maybe its ovulation?
> 
> Mowat.....I hope it ends soon. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, made it to CD 22 and counting! So I'm happy. If I make it to tomorrow I know my LP was at least 10 days.....:happydance:

:happydance:

eyemom: Sorry you are sick. Feel better and good luck!!

Starry:Sometimes being bad has its perks :winkwink:

mowat: FX you get to enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## mowat

I know it's a weird thing to celebrate.... but I'm bleeding! Yeah! Hopefully things will progress quickly.


----------



## Kat S

_ES_, I'm so glad to hear your cycle has reached a more normal level for you!! Whoo hoo!

_Starry_, sounds like your cycle is leveling out, too. Great news. And NTNP sounds nice. I hope you feel some level of relaxation about it.

_Mowat_, omg, I did the same thing, so I totally get it. Congrats! You'll be trying again very soon!
[edit...that came out wrong and I'm sorry. I'm an idiot. I mean that I'm happy for you that things are moving forward and I look forward to the day when you are well enough to try again. I'm still sorry you are going through this at all.]

AFM, I'm 8 dpiui. The AF symptoms I've had for the past two cycles have not yet appeared- yay! I usually have sore boobs, acne and diarrhea days 7 & 8 and this time I have none. The change could be due to using Femara and only 2 days of injectables (or was it 3? I forget now!), but I'm hoping it's a good sign anyway. My right hip has been achy since I woke up. I didn't do any exercise or lifting/squatting yesterday to account for it, so hoping that's a good sign, too. 

Other unusual symptoms I don't usually have are I've had creamy white cm 5, 6 and a little on 7 dpiui. I woke up to my arms asleep days 5 & 6 (twice on day 6 since I woke up at 4:30 am and then again at 8). That's exciting because that happened to me when I was pregnant before; and I woke up at 4:30am on day 6 with night sweats. Again, these could all mean nothing, but I'm hoping otherwise.

The last time I was pregnant, I felt implantation pain at 9 dpiui, so that's tomorrow. I test on Tuesday. I figure it's not too early as I've been getting my period anywhere from 10-12 dpiui. I can't test any earlier because of the trigger shot.


----------



## eyemom

Good luck Kat!


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat, I'm so glad there seems to be progress in the MC. It is kinda an odd thing to be glad about, but because of your past history with D&C, I'm glad it looks like you will be avoiding another on.

Kat, I do remember like (TMI) a glob of creamy white CM around the time I found out I was pregnant. In a regular cycle I go from ovulation to dryness to EWCM to AF, so creamy CM is something I always want to see.....because I never get it except for pregnancy. Good luck testing!

AFM, CD 23! Woot! I was sure I was going to start yesterday afternoon, but I guess my body's fighting it. Sooooo happy my LP reached double digits WITHOUT progesterone supplements!:happydance:


----------



## Kat S

ES, I'm so glad that you didn't need supplements to get to double digits! Your break and time to relax is clearly doing your body good.

Yeah, I'm always dry as a bone until 8 dpiui, so having creamy white cm for a couple of days before then is great! Really got my hopes up.


----------



## Starry Night

ES - that is so encouraging about your lp starting to lengthen! I hope this a change in the right direction and that it keeps getter better!

Kat - good luck! Hope these are all positive signs for you.

afm - thought I was getting major ov signs yesterday as I was getting really tight one-sided pinching but later on felt swelling in my throat and then got fishy-smelling cm. Yuck. A yeast infection!! So I think the pinching in my groin area was more a lymph node thing than ovulation. Of course I would get an infection just as I'm approaching my fertile window. The pharmacy doesn't open until tomorrow so I can't pick up any treatments yet. I'll probably get one of those one-day or three-day treatments. I know they aren't as effective but I don't want to throw away this cycle completely. With 40 day cycles my next chance won't come until September.


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Starry, that is such bad timing! I hope the quick cures work for you just fine. They've worked for me :) Good luck!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi everyone, 
Good luck Kat fx'd.
Sorry starry that's sucky timing.
Glad things are moving along naturally mowat, sorry you have to go through it tho. 
Good luck to all of you testing soon, we need more bfps round here! 

Afm I brought a pram travel system thing today! So exciting, went out with my mum again and put down a deposit my mum is getting it for us bless it'll be delivered to my mums in November, for those of you that care I got the silver cross 3d it's a pram that turns into a pushchair and comes with a free car seat so bargain! I also brought the baby's first outfit, I just couldn't resist, I'll post a pic, 
Ah edit, it wont let mebpost a pic its saying its too big :-( but its a little white babygrow that says I heart mummy and daddy, ha ha. I have my scan on Tuesday I'm so excited, it seems to have taken soooo long to get here and not only am I excited to find out what flavour were having I just want to see bub again. 
Also can I just say Corey monteith, omg will glee ever be the same!!?!?!?!


----------



## garfie

Kat - That sounds promising - I remember everyone mentioning it and I thought yeah everyone gets a bit - but woooo when I was pregnant right up until after my DNC I understood what everyone was talking about a lot was not the word:haha: so could be a very promising sign :dust::dust::dust:

Starry - What a shame crappy timing:cry: - hope you still manage to catch the eggy:happydance:

Es - :happydance: to your lp lengthening:hugs:

Mowat - Hope this is the beginning of things for you - it's so crap that you still have to go through it at all be kind to yourself BIG :hugs:

AFM - Had a bitter sweet moment this morning as you can see from my temperature something was going on - so I tested and a BIG FAT NEGATIVE:cry: at least I guess I can hopefully move on again:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

So a temp drop means AF is coming? And temp going up means bfp? 

Sorry that you got a negative this morning, garfie.


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, there's no way that's an implantation dip? I'm not too familiar with temp charting, but I hear it is usual to get a dip and then for it to go back up the next day or so. I hope it does!!


----------



## eyemom

Starry, that totally stinks. :( Maybe if you're catching it early, one of the quicker treatments will do the trick. Fx for you!

Pink! I've been thinking of you! Glad to hear some happy things! Sounds like you have a lovely momma. :) Ohhhh your scan is so soon! Omw, I had to pee SO BAD when I had mine, but it was so amazing. (Also, haven't watched Glee, but that was very sad news. :()

Garfie~ *hugs*

AFM, I can officially say I've done all I can to get pregnant this month. Have sex, well yeah. But I just bought a whole bunch of new work clothes LOL. If that doesn't bring on a baby I don't know what will. ;)


----------



## Hippielove

I'll be testing the 24th if AF don't show up on the 22nd or 23rd.


----------



## eyemom

Ohhh good luck Hippie! Fx for you. (BTW, we are practically neighbors in the internet sense. I am in MO too. ;))


----------



## Hippielove

eyemom said:


> Ohhh good luck Hippie! Fx for you. (BTW, we are practically neighbors in the internet sense. I am in MO too. ;))

Hello neighbor, thank you.


----------



## Starry Night

I do think my yeast infection is relatively mild. Felt a little flushed and queasy this morning but haven't had any itching or other yucky discharge. Am trying to keep it clean and dry down there until I can get the stuff from the store. I have almost a week for it to clear out so am feeling hopeful I can at least get one try in before ovulation.

pink - that is so exciting that you bought a stroller! We also got one that came with an infant car seat. Ours had it so the infant seat attached to the stroller. It is so useful because it makes it so easy to transfer the baby from the car to the stroller and back again. You just have to snap it in and out without having to take the baby in and out of straps. A great feature...especially when the baby is sleeping! :thumbup: And :happydance: to buying the baby's first outfit.

eyemom - sounds like you did all you could. :winkwink: Hope it's enough!

Hippelove - good luck! Hope AF stays away!


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Hippielove!

Eye mom, I hope Murphy's Law works for you!

Pink, congrats on the awesome stroller! Sounds really perfect and soon you'll be taking baby all over town in it!

AFM, last night I began to lose my positive mental attitude :(. I realized the symptoms I'd been having (and pre af symptoms that failed to appear) really were a coincidence caused by switching to Femara. I don't feel pregnant. No sore boobs or cramps or any of the great symptoms I read about. I just know that tomorrow is going to show BFN.


----------



## eyemom

*hugs* pre-testing ups and downs are the worst. :( Still hoping for the best.

AFM, today I am also less hopeful because I think I just caught the tail end of my LH surge with the OPKs and I may have ovulated the very same day it turned positive. I had a feeling we needed to start DTD a day or two sooner but I was so so tired on those days. :( I can't totally trust my temps this month due to waking up at odd times and having a wicked sore throat, but I can't shake the feeling that we missed a good opportunity this month. :( Physically I feel like I was in a good place this month but that doesn't do any good if there weren't any sperm there ready for my egg. :(


----------



## Kat S

Aww, Eyemom, I'm so sorry you think you missed the window :( This is just SO hard! Unless everything is perfectly aligned, we're screwed. It's so exhausting. 

But I know that the egg hangs out for a day or two, and you still could have gotten it after all. I hope you did!!


----------



## eyemom

I had typed some stuff and it disappeared! :(

Anyway, this is the first time I really think I might have missed it and it really does stink. Though rationally we probably/maybe still did it once in the window. Which once is enough for a lot of folks but we usually shoot for more. :)

Been feeling very progesterone-y last couple of days.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hippy: good luck.

Eyemom: you really dont know keep positive, the one month i was convinced it was a BFN as we only DTD once during my fertile week, i fell pregnant, if it's meant to be let there be dust!

Kat: I know it's hard but dont lose that PMA, it's exhausting i know going through it every month but eventually once month has to be the month, it could be this month.

Im soooo excited i can hardly contain myself, it's scan day tomorrow, 9am UK time im petrified as well, i really hope everything is ok, even more than finding out the gender i just want to know what everything is progressing as it should. I think i felt it last night, it was like a 'thud' it's difficult to describe, not like a kick as i know it's still small but like a weird thud in there like nothng i've felt before, in confident enought to say yes it was baby but i've not felt it since :growlmad:


----------



## eyemom

The first time I felt it I wasn't sure either. It felt more like tiny knocking from the inside. :)

Good luck! Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## MamaTex

It's going to be a busy few weeks!. Kat tests on Tuesday, Pink has a scan on Tuesday, Hippielove is testing next week, and eye mom is in the running. Ladies, even IF you do get a negative result, no one can say you didn't give it your best. You're being proactive and that counts for something. Of course, I want BFPS for everyone. 

Pink: Just a few more weeks and you will be in third trimester!!!

ESwemba: Yay for no spotting or bleeding. Always a good feeling to see your body working its way to a new normal.

Mowat and garfie, I hope you gals are ok! Garfie, seeing BFNs does suck royally. 

Starry: I am hoping your yeast infection clears up soon. There are some annoying things about being a female and that is one of them!!

AFM: Feeling the nesting coming on. I got up this morning to clean out my car some. I really need to have it detailed so it can be nice and clean for when baby has to ride back. I have also been trying to tidy up the house. This week I go back to the MFM office for a consult with the high risk OB and a growth check u/s. I will start finalizing what I hope to be the game plan for delivery day. I am still in the process of typing up my birth plan to go over.


----------



## Kat S

Mamatex, you are a busy girl! Good luck with all the nesting, and with your consult. *hug*


----------



## Pinkcasi

MamaTex said:


> Pink: Just a few more weeks and you will be in third trimester!!!
> 
> .

Holly crap id not thought of that! that's scary as all hell!!

Though lost of exciting stuff ahead including plenty of BFP's im sure, i can feel it in my bones!!

And you mama so close to the end, i bet your so excited to meet your little Sky!

I still have loads to do at the house and everything, but thankfully we still have a while, gotta sort the nursery which we can start after tomorrow when we know colours I fel like it'll all be a little more real once we can actually say 'he' or 'she' and know it's true.


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - hurray for scans! I hope the baby cooperates and you can figure out the sex. And it sounds like you felt the baby kick. Give it a little time and you will feel it more regularly. 

Mama - getting closer! And nesting is so funny. I thought it was some exaggerated thing that ladies made up in order to tell funny stories. No, it's very real! I was up at 2am rearranging the guest room because my mom was going to be staying with us the first 2 weeks after my son was born. DH was like, "uh, it couldn't wait?" :haha:

Kat & eyemom - it's so tough keeping up PMA. The good news is it is not necessary to achieve and keep a bfp. Good luck!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) pink I'm so so excited for your scan , have you any guesses as to team blue or team pink ?? How on earth are you going to sleep lol......... 

Kat don't loose faith your still in with a chance :) are you testing tommrow ? 
Mama wow how close you are to meeting your little one :) 
Starry did ya get the stuff you needed today ?


----------



## JerseyRose

Hi ladies! Exciting to read the wonderful pregnancies coming along! And hang in there girls we will get our BFP's sooner or later we can't give up!

I think I just ovulated on CD17 it looks pretty clear to me but FF hasn't confirmed it I don't know why? What do you ladies think?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks starry I was convinced it was baby but I've not felt it since so I don't know.

Left, I've thought all the way through it was a girl but the last week or so I've been leaning towards boy, I really don't know.

I've just been thinking and feeling a bit guilty there's me harping on about my baby and you guys are going through the mill especially those that have had recent losses and omg starry your lo was due in dec as well, it would break my heart to have to listen to someone else go through what I should be going through. 
Just tell me to shut up!


----------



## ESwemba84

My BIL's wife is in labor right now. of course she would be. I just finished my first day of my new job, and my BP was 139/100. I'm stressed. Looks like I'm going back on BP meds....:growlmad:

I am on CD 24, though! At least 11 DPO......still ok with that!


----------



## garfie

Kat - :dust::dust::dust: for tomorrow's test - fingers crossed for you hun

Pink - I think Starry is the same as me - we love to hear about BFPs and yes we may shed a tear because we have yet to get our little one, but we are really pleased for all our ladies and would never dream of telling you to shut up :hugs: Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun looking forward to seeing more pics and finding out the flavour :haha:

Jersey - FF waits a few days and then confirms O - as it is checking for a sustained temperature shift - :happydance: you will soon be in the tww

Left - How are your symptoms today - are you managing okay in the heat?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

I just know what it's like I remember when it was me, you're happy for others but it still breaks your heart a little, I just want you to know that I know what your going through and I like to share with you if you want and I never mean to be insensitive xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Garfie apart from heaving 3 times today its not a bad day :) not feeling as pukey today but it does come and go . Some days are worse than others . I'm wreaked all the time. Bed is my new best friend which is soooo unlike me lol.........


----------



## Left wonderin

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...471834579.26923.130439346985525&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Starry Night

I ended up not buying the stuff. The boxes all said that yeast infections don't cause foul-smelling discharge or cramps or anything. I'm not itchy so I don't see any reason paying nearly $30 for something that isn't really meant to treat whatever infection I do have. I'm just confused because whenever I go to the doc's with foul-smelling discharge they just tell me to buy the yeast infection creams. :shrug: I told DH to bring home some yogurt with him after work so will try that. Right now the plan is to return to BD'ing tomorrow evening as long as no symptoms return. Haven't had any foul discharge since Saturday evening and last felt ill yesterday morning.

pink - don't worry about it. I *had* forgotten that your baby was also a December baby but I generally am OK with those pregnant with their rainbows. I just really have a hard time with the ladies who always have perfect pregnancies especially when they get pregnant first try all the time and think feeling fat is the worst thing that could ever happen.

Now I am reminded I was supposed to be going for my gender scan this week too. :cry: I feel confident that my angel was supposed to be a boy.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh god I'm sorry starry I didn't mean to remind you and make you sad :dohh:


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> I ended up not buying the stuff. The boxes all said that yeast infections don't cause foul-smelling discharge or cramps or anything. I'm not itchy so I don't see any reason paying nearly $30 for something that isn't really meant to treat whatever infection I do have. I'm just confused because whenever I go to the doc's with foul-smelling discharge they just tell me to buy the yeast infection creams. :shrug: I told DH to bring home some yogurt with him after work so will try that. Right now the plan is to return to BD'ing tomorrow evening as long as no symptoms return. Haven't had any foul discharge since Saturday evening and last felt ill yesterday morning.
> 
> pink - don't worry about it. I *had* forgotten that your baby was also a December baby but I generally am OK with those pregnant with their rainbows. I just really have a hard time with the ladies who always have perfect pregnancies especially when they get pregnant first try all the time and think feeling fat is the worst thing that could ever happen.
> 
> Now I am reminded I was supposed to be going for my gender scan this week too. :cry: I feel confident that my angel was supposed to be a boy.

Have you ever had BV? I've gotten in and once you have it your prone to it. But your symptoms sound the exact same.. Bacterial Vaginitis. More annoying that anything


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> I ended up not buying the stuff. The boxes all said that yeast infections don't cause foul-smelling discharge or cramps or anything. I'm not itchy so I don't see any reason paying nearly $30 for something that isn't really meant to treat whatever infection I do have. I'm just confused because whenever I go to the doc's with foul-smelling discharge they just tell me to buy the yeast infection creams. :shrug: I told DH to bring home some yogurt with him after work so will try that. Right now the plan is to return to BD'ing tomorrow evening as long as no symptoms return. Haven't had any foul discharge since Saturday evening and last felt ill yesterday morning.
> 
> pink - don't worry about it. I *had* forgotten that your baby was also a December baby but I generally am OK with those pregnant with their rainbows. I just really have a hard time with the ladies who always have perfect pregnancies especially when they get pregnant first try all the time and think feeling fat is the worst thing that could ever happen.
> 
> Now I am reminded I was supposed to be going for my gender scan this week too. :cry: I feel confident that my angel was supposed to be a boy.

What it is a a ph unbalance down there so it throws everything else off. My dr just gave me a cream just like what you would get for yeast infection, obviously for BV though and it went right away!


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - don't worry about it. :hugs: I'm sad all the time as it is. I would have remembered at some point. 

diamond - I was thinking BV too. I'm pretty sure I've had it before but have only ever been given the regular yeast stuff...even after a vaginal exam. I really don't want to bother with the doctors if I don't have to. I'm sick of going and this week is busy as it is and they won't see me until at least a week from now...can the body heal BV on it's own? I'm symptomless now and apparently never been properly treated for BV in the past.


----------



## eyemom

JerseyRose said:


> Hi ladies! Exciting to read the wonderful pregnancies coming along! And hang in there girls we will get our BFP's sooner or later we can't give up!
> 
> I think I just ovulated on CD17 it looks pretty clear to me but FF hasn't confirmed it I don't know why? What do you ladies think?

Hi! I just wanted to second what garfie said. Also, you had some higher temp days on CD8 and 10, almost same as CD19. So that might be why it's not picking up on ff yet (it looks for 3 days in a row of a higher temp iirc). If it drew a coverline now, it might not have enough of a thermal shift for it to count it. It does look like you're on a slow rise though. Might have ov'd on 17 or 18.



ESwemba84 said:


> I am on CD 24, though! At least 11 DPO......still ok with that!

That is great news! :D



Starry Night said:


> (stuff)

I was kinda thinking BV too, with odor you described. I have had something similar before. It has happened when I used too much Pre-Seed. Throws off the usual balance down there. I slept a couple of nights without any underwear, and it worked itself out without needing meds. Though I didn't have any unusual discharge. Sounds like you might be fine now, but if anything seems unusual, definitely look into that treatment diamond described.

And Pink.... Sometimes I'm a little jealous but please please, as far as I'm concerned, keep posting. It's good for my heart to see joyful news. :) I didn't think you were being insensitive, but thank you for your concern for us all. :)

AFM, might try BMS one more time for good measure, but good chance I'm already in my tww. Help me be good and not test until 12 dpo. I am not good at waiting.


----------



## Starry Night

Definitely have been sleeping without undies. I remember my Gr9 health teacher saying it was good for infections. The things I remember from high school...

ES - hope you get a proper 14 day lp!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone, so it's D day, I'm surprised I managed to sleep, I'm up and ready to go and my oh is still in bed, how can he sleep! I just want to see our baby!
Appt is at 9.45 uk time, I'll try and post when I can but I might get overloaded with excitement and have to go shopping lol

Hope your all well today, Kat it's test day right.......well??? It's good news Tuesday I can feel it!


----------



## Pinkcasi

It's a ...... Girl!!!!

I'm so happy, she's just fine all looks great and perfectly formed, ill post pics later I have one where she's sucking her thumb!
My oh is a bit disappointed he wanted a boy but were just happy that she's healthy and growing alright. 
Can breathe a sigh of relief and go shopping!


----------



## ESwemba84

Aw, congrats Pink! :happydance:

Eyemom, I hope you did get your timing right! As long as you don't buy a test and have it in the house, it'll be easier not to test, lol. But......I'm also the queen of talking myself into buying a test at 7 DPO, so I hope you do better than me!

Hi everyone else!

AFM, my nephew was born last night at 7. I couldn't even look at the pictures in fear that the baby would look like how I pictured my baby to look. I finally did though. He's cute. I'm envious of them. I'm envious that she was never jaded by infertility or miscarriage, and that she gets to start life as a mother on the same day I started a new full time job. I'd switch places in a heartbeat. It's not fair.

But I do have this new job to focus on. And I'm excited about that. I'm on CD 25! Holy crap! 12 DPO! Woot woot! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

So much exciting good news on here already this morning :) 

ES :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for 12dpo that is a really big achievement :) you have to be over the moon :) I'm so so pleased for you :) any spotting yet .... Girl I think ya will make it to 14 :happydance: 

PINK your news made me cry ! A wee little princess :happydance: and all is well . I'm so so happy for you :) enjoy every second of this news . Please please post photos later I would love to see them . Oh go shop up a storm !!!!!!!


----------



## Kat S

I'm out.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> I'm out.

Oh Kat I'm sorry :hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

You know, I went into this whole process with such high hopes. I knew getting pregnant at 40 was tough, but I thought that with the help of award winning fertility experts and drugs, I'd be pregnant within 6 months. Well, I was I guess, but that hardly counts now does it? Right now I feel cheated. I feel angry. I feel sad. I feel left behind while everyone else gets their happy family. I'm also angry at myself for waiting too long. 

I love J to death and we have a wonderful marriage, but right now I feel like we have an incomplete life. Turns out the baby I miscarried was our only chance and she's gone. I never get to know what it feels like to be a mom...to hold my own baby...plan birthday parties...give hugs and kisses...watch them grow...

I'm sorry. I'm just really down right now. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat I feel so sad for you right now , had AF arrived or did you test ? There are no words that make it better just know that we are here for you xxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

I tested, but I've been getting my period on day 10 or 11 the last few months. Today is day 10, so a positive would show by now, right?


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat S said:


> I tested, but I've been getting my period on day 10 or 11 the last few months. Today is day 10, so a positive would show by now, right?

Not necessarily. 10 DPO is still early. Some don't even have a faint positive until 12 or 13 DPO. It depends on implantation. If it happened just a day or 2 ago, it wouldn't show positive for a few days. I'm holding out hope for you! The fact AF hasn't showed means you're still in the game. 

I'm sorry this is so difficult.:hugs: I really hope that test is wrong.


----------



## garfie

Pink - :happydance: how exciting a little girl - can't wait to see pics:happydance:

Kat - Have you not heard the saying you are not out until she shows? - have you had any signs she's coming spotting or anything - keep up the PMA girlie:hugs:

Es - That's wonderful news - I bet you will make it to 14 as well when are you testing?:hugs:

Starry - Hope you are feeling better:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Not necessarily just because AF showed up on day 10 or 11 does not mean there would be enough hcg built up to give a + hpt . I don't want to give false hope but I'd hang on in there a day or two and see does AF show up before I test again . Xxxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Well, I usually get diarrhea a day or two before AF arrives, and that hit yesterday. That's when I knew it was over. You guys, thanks for continuing to hope when I've given up this month.

I'm just SO sad. and to top it all off, yesterday we got a notice in the mail from our insurance co that they turned down a $3,000 claim from the diagnostic center that did the testing on our baby to find out why it died. Dude...that procedure was 6 months ago! And NO ONE told me it would cost $3,000!! I honestly wouldn't have had the procedure done had I a CLUE it would cost that much.

Yes, we can try again as long as the insurance money holds out. I'm honestly not sure how much is left. I guess I need to have that conversation soon. I think that no live baby after 6 IUI's is a very bad sign.

Why can't we have our babies? It seems like the most natural thing in the world, and we can't do it. And I can't even afford to adopt. It's SO expensive! I don't know how people afford it who aren't rich. Do they clean out their savings accounts? Mortgage their homes? I just feel like even if I accept I can't have my own biological child, I can't find a way to adopt someone else's either. I just have to accept involuntary childlessness? *sob*


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh god Kat I'm so sorry, I know it's had to keep faith no matter what people say when you feel that your out. It's the hardest thing in the world I know what it was like for me and I wash my to not have to de with fertility treatments, I don't know what to say all of the platitudes are just empty words I really feel for you :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Here she is....
I struggle to post more than 1 pic at a time but I think this is the best anyway the others aren't very clear, not as good as the 12 week ones.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mackjess

kat, my sister isn't rich and they have adopted two children. I know they did borrow money to do so asI heard them joke when the first one was " paid off" a few years ago. it was expensive and they made a lot of adjustments to do so, but they are such a happy family now. my sis was 42 when they got their first baby, my nephew. I know it was hard for her to quit trying for her own, but once she finally was a mom she was kicking herself for waiting to adopt.


----------



## Kat S

Mackjess, your sister's story is a happy one and I'm thrilled for her. My husband is not willing to go into serious debt after killing off our savings account TTC. I fear we won't have anything left to care for the child if we take out a loan on top of our current expenses! 

Why did I have to go back to school at 35 and wrack up huge student loan debt? I can't even find a job, and I graduated Summa Cum Laude :( I should have had a baby instead.


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> Definitely have been sleeping without undies. I remember my Gr9 health teacher saying it was good for infections. The things I remember from high school...

Hahaha the important things, right?? :)



Pinkcasi said:


> It's a ...... Girl!!!!

Congratulations! Your OH will be so so excited too once he can get his head around it. When I was pg with dd, I felt the whole time it was a girl, too, so I thought you were probably right. Though as the time for my scan approached, I tried to talk myself out of it because it would have felt too weird to be wrong about it. I feel that the one I lost was a girl, too. Wish there was some way to know for sure. 



ESwemba84 said:


> Eyemom, I hope you did get your timing right! As long as you don't buy a test and have it in the house, it'll be easier not to test, lol. But......I'm also the queen of talking myself into buying a test at 7 DPO, so I hope you do better than me!
> 
> AFM, my nephew was born last night at 7. I couldn't even look at the pictures in fear that the baby would look like how I pictured my baby to look. I finally did though. He's cute. I'm envious of them. I'm envious that she was never jaded by infertility or miscarriage, and that she gets to start life as a mother on the same day I started a new full time job. I'd switch places in a heartbeat. It's not fair.
> 
> But I do have this new job to focus on. And I'm excited about that. I'm on CD 25! Holy crap! 12 DPO! Woot woot! :happydance:

Haha well, with last month as the exception, I almost always have a supply of internet cheapies around. :) So that is what makes it so hard. I always have some, and they are not expensive. But the way it messes with my head, ahhh....

Also, not that this is a good thing, but they might not exactly have it in the bag. My first pregnancy happened within the normal time frame and was easy and resulted in a perfect baby. And now here I am. Actually, it seems like a LOT of my friends had a m/c between #1 and #2, though they were able to conceive with their #2 a fair bit quicker than me. So I know you wouldn't really wish this journey on anyone, and maybe it is different because we do have one child, but at least I am still getting a taste of the heartache. :-/

Grats on the cycle! :happydance:

Kat~ :hugs: I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I will pray that down the line, you will find something that gives you joy and peace. A baby would be fantastic, but if not that, then something. I think sometimes it is even harder after a m/c than having not conceived at all because there is a feeling of something missing that wasn't there as much before. But maybe that's just me.

I was really cheering for you, and I still am, but I know how exhausting it is to keep getting your hopes up time and time again. I will agree though that 10 dpo is still early to get a reliable result.

That totally stinks about the $3000 test. I wonder if you could challenge the insurance company about that? Don't beat yourself up about having it done though. If you didn't have it, then you might have always wondered "what if" you _had_ had it done.

Take some time to mourn, eventually a page will turn, and then you can decide if you can/want to do another IUI.

Have you considered fostering? I know it's a huge challenge, and honestly I think it is a calling...to be able to love on babies and then give them back. It probably varies by location, but at least here they give you a stipend for things like diapers (if applicable) and clothes, too. I have known some people at church who ended up adopting some of their foster kids. There are many who are never available for adoption, but if/when the chance arises, it SEEMS it can be somewhat of a "shortcut" to adopt that way at least with older children (older being >2 or 3). I don't know if it's any less costly though.

But you probably don't want to think about that stuff right now. Still wishing for the best for you. <3


----------



## MamaTex

Pink: That is a lovely photo!! Congrats on your little girl. I am more excited for all the babies here than I am for the Royal Baby. SOrry. Lol. 

eyemom: Internet + cheapie are two words that go well together. heheeh. 


Starry: Hoping going commando is part of the cure! Heh. 

Kat: You know your body better than us all. At this point you are just waiting for what you see as the inevitable, but I am still rooting for you. If AF does show, is this really it? I thought your doctors had recommended a cheaper route through fertility treatments. In regards to adoption, have you looked into your husband's employer to see if they offer adoption assistance? When you do get an offer (and I am sure you will!), that is one thing I would ask if they have as a benefit if it's not listed on their website or materials. Push comes to shove, you can always move to Texas if you guys ever want to uproot yourselves. We have jobs out the wazoo at the moment. I wouldn't heap blame on yourself for waiting too long. It doesn't sound like you wasted your time. You were bettering yourself. No one knows how their journey with fertility will go. 

ESwemba: You go girl. Look at you. Almost to CD 14.


----------



## Pinkcasi

MamaTex said:


> Pink: That is a lovely photo!! Congrats on your little girl. I am more excited for all the babies here than I am for the Royal Baby. SOrry. Lol.
> 
> 14.

Ha ha me too, although its cool to think it'll be our future king or queen (though prob not in my lifetime) but why would I care when I have my own princess on board!!


----------



## ESwemba84

I just saw a 2nd pic of my new nephew. He has my husband's hairline and facial features......I knew since it was his brother's, it would have similar features. The void in my heart just grew a little. I tortured myself by staring at it for 15 minutes, but I guess everyone would if they got a chance to see what their miscarried baby would have looked like if it would have actually lived to see the light of day. I am so numb to this, I can't even right now. But it also hurts incredibly bad. I can't even describe it. Being numb and in so much pain at the same time. 

I'm not testing this month. We didn't try this cycle. And we can't try next cycle because of the MMR vaccine I just got. I'm probably still too fat to get pregnant, and I'm stressed out because I'm struggling to find time to continue regular exercise and work and cooking and down time with my new job, and I feel like I'll be fat and infertile forever. 

Sorry for the rant. I'm pissed and sad and tired of feeling like being a mother is light years away from ever happening.


----------



## eyemom

ESwemba84 said:


> I just saw a 2nd pic of my new nephew. He has my husband's hairline and facial features......I knew since it was his brother's, it would have similar features. The void in my heart just grew a little. I tortured myself by staring at it for 15 minutes, but I guess everyone would if they got a chance to see what their miscarried baby would have looked like if it would have actually lived to see the light of day. I am so numb to this, I can't even right now. But it also hurts incredibly bad. I can't even describe it. Being numb and in so much pain at the same time.
> 
> I'm not testing this month. We didn't try this cycle. And we can't try next cycle because of the MMR vaccine I just got. I'm probably still too fat to get pregnant, and I'm stressed out because I'm struggling to find time to continue regular exercise and work and cooking and down time with my new job, and I feel like I'll be fat and infertile forever.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm pissed and sad and tired of feeling like being a mother is light years away from ever happening.

Many many *hugs* *hugs* *hugs* for you. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - I am so sorry. It's such a tough place to be. I can't even imagine. :hugs:

ES - :hugs: Sounds so tough to see those photos. Ranting seems to be very helpful for dealing with the numbing pain. This is a good place to do that. Sometimes we just need to let it all out.

pink - congrats on your great scan and finding out you're having a little princess! Your OH will come around soon, so don't worry about that.

afm - feeling exhausted. Both dh and I had a night of insomnia and he feels sickly so who knows when we will dtd. Yeesh. No sign of ewcm yet so I think we have some time. Actually, getting loads of creamy stuff so wondering if I missed ov or if I just won't ovulate this cycle. Right now I'm too tired to care.


----------



## Kat S

Starry, sorry you and OH are under the weather. I hope you get a chance to DTD this week after all! Some days just suck :(

ES, I'm so sorry you had to experience that :(. I just can't imagine! I totally understand your dark day and the hopeless void you are spinning in. Some days you just have to allow yourself to freak out, be angry at everything and everyone. I hope you feel better soon <hugs>

Pink, oh a girl! So wonderful! Oh I want to be you right now!


----------



## eyemom

I shouldn't post this here, but I don't know too many people who "get it." I just found out that a dear friend of mine just suffered her second m/c in a row. Her last one was just a couple mos or so after I had mine, last fall sometime. I'm so so sad for them. :(


----------



## mowat

That is sad Eyemom---maybe you should suggest this website to her?

Really hoping you get a different test result in the next couple of days Kat---we're still holding out hope.

As for me...what a crazy day! THose of you who are a little squeamish might not to read this!

So the bleeding (miscarriage) started on Saturday. By yesterday it had tapered off quite a bit, so I didn't know what to think. This morning I woke up and, after a little bit, realized I was having some cramping. It picked up and I laid in bed and "breathed" through it. Meanwhile, my Dh took my son upstairs for breakfast and told everyone I wasn't feeling well (we're staying in a large vacation house with a bunch of family). Cramping and bleeding picked up and then I must have passed out/fallen asleep for a bit. Dh came downstairs and said he was going to take our son to the beach, and everyone else was taking off on their own---excellent, I could moan and groan and not worry about everyone finding out what was going on. Then I felt a gush and then another. Made it to the bathroom, and all hell broke lose! What a mess. It looked like a murder scene! The whole time I kept thinking how "funny" this was. You know, your gushing blood and trying to clean it up and go grab the specimen bottle without bleeding all over the room... and so on. Ugh. The worst was when I got on the toilet to try and clean up, and the stupid toilet wouldn't stop running, so I had to turn around and try to fix the thing in the middle of everything else! Finally everything seemed to be under control, and I started cleaning the bed and the floor, and planning on joining my family at the beach when I had another several gushes. Ahhh! Another mess. Finally my Dh came back into the room and I sent him to google when the local health centre was open. Tried to clean up again, but couldn't stop bleeding on everything! Finally my Dh strapped our son into his carseat in the car, and helped me clean up (I just threw most of the mess into the shower stall!). Got dressed and immediately bled all over my shorts. We rushed to the medical centre because it was closing at noon. You should have seen the look on the face of the male receptionist when I told him what was wrong! I think he'll have nightmares tonight. Made a trip to the bathroom on the way to the exam room and made another giant mess! By this point I was actually laughing----because what else can you do! Saw the doctor and he took my blood pressure and pulse, both fine. We chatted and he told me when the last ferry left the island (it takes two ferries to get to the nearest hospital). And that was that! 

Okay, but the funniest was when we went to get some food afterwards before heading to the beach. We're sitting at a picnic table eating when the receptionist walks by to go into the store. He was so traumatized!

So, I'm fine now. I think I passed the last of it in the health centre bathroom. At the worst point I was soaking a pad literally every minute. Still can't believe I didn't pass out! Bleeding has tapered off quite a bit, and I feel pretty good. At least now I can stop worrying about having a miscarriage in an even more remote place (as if where we're staying isn't remote enough!)


----------



## garfie

Oh Mowat - I certainly hope the worse if not all has passed BIG :hugs: that brought back memories of my first miscarriage we were moving into our new house and I started to m/c this continued whilst we were in a caravan (not on a camp site):cry: trying to keep that place clean and it seemed every time I moved I bled - I was so padded up:wacko:

Eventually like you it got to much and I went to the hospital (NHS) to be looked at really strangely as of course I had no fixed abode - I was treated no better than a common tramp:cry:

So after having being on an IV drip for half a day I went home - back to my caravan and just like you waited it out - my kids were scared (no way to hide it) hubby carried on working and things carried on as normal, my friends were scared to visit (soon learned who my real friends were):dohh:

I had been bleeding a few months and when out shopping I passed out so was taken back to the hospital again, they scanned me and and they told me not to worry although some tissue was left it would soon pass - from that time I had intermittent heavy bleeding, irregular periods, learned about this site and eventually 1 year later I became pregnant again (so much for it passing soon), I knew the cycle I was pregnant as I felt I'd had a good clear out:happydance:

My advice hun is make sure you stay hydrated, be kind to yourself, no long walks, take your time to grieve and when you are near your normal hospital get a scan to make sure everything has gone - you have been through enough and have been so brave HUGE :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Es :hugs::hugs::hugs: there's nothing to say just, allow yourself to have these miserable times.

Mowat: it sounds like some kind of horrow movie with a little comedy thrown in, glad it seems to be over for you, but sorry you had to deal with it.

Eyemom: sad to hear about your friend it's amazing how common it is but it just never stops shocking or hurting.

No news from here, im still on :cloud9: i brought Pink donuts to work today to anounance to my work mates, i dont know what i would have done if it was a boy, they dont do blue donuts ha ha


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat what an ordeal !!! And the poor receptionist ! Your one lady he won't forget in a hurry ! I second the comment before , your one very brave lady xxx 

ES I'm sorry your feeling so bad right now sounds like you feel just like crap right now :( xx


----------



## Kat S

Oh Mowat! You poor thing! I'm so sorry you had to go through all that away from home....and trying to hide it from your fellow housemates!! I can't imagine. I hope the worst is over. Allowing yourself to grieve as long as you need to is so key. Don't let family and friends make you feel like you should be over it. They mean well, but they're stupid and never went through this.

AFM, Technically I haven't gotten my period yet, but I'd had two days of negative HPT, so yesterday I just made an early call out of anger and disappointment. Today makes a third negative. I'll keep you posted. Today I'm 11 dpiui, which is the longest I've gone without a period since my miscarriage. I think my cycle is just starting to return to a more normal length. Maybe now that my cycle is returning to normal, I have a better chance at getting pregnant? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - obviously can't say for sure, but I'd think that a more normal cycle with a normal LP would enhance your chances to get pregnant because those would be signs that your hormones are doing what they should be.

mowat - :hugs::hugs::hugs: What an ordeal! I'm glad your vitals are OK. It's crazy how much we can bleed and still be OK. I really hope the worst is over for you and you can move towards healing...both physically and emotionally. 

Your story does remind me of my m/c in the fall while I was on my 9 hour drive to Regina. Nothing like passing your baby in a random gas station bathroom. Your situation sounds much worse though with the trying to hide it from everybody. I can kind of see the sick humour in the situation too. The poor receptionist!


----------



## essie0828

Mowat :hugs: your one tough lady. I hope you heal fast hun. 

ES you won't be fat forever. Just never give up trying. You will do this. Put all your anger and frustration into your workout equipment. I'm trying to break my elliptical everyday. 30min. That's all girl. Claim your 30min to get your baby. That's what I tell myself everyday. 

Kat never lose sight of your goal. I'm sure you will get your chance to be a mother, no matter how the baby gets here. Being a good mother is a job that's always in demand. ;) Btw never regret educating yourself. Your child will benefit from it tremendously. My close cousin was told she was infertile. She had fibroid tumors really bad and had several surgeries to remove them, one was the size of a football. She had severe scaring, and also lost one ovary. The Fallopian tube on the side of the good ovary had to be reconstructed. She had tried for 12 years before her bff's brother went to jail and lost custody of his 4month old twins. She stepped in and fostered the kids with family consent and now she has custody. When the twins were 2 she fell pregnant with her rainbow boy. Carried him to 39 weeks beside a baseball size fibroid. Every word I've told you is true. If you want to be a mother you will be one.


----------



## Kat S

Essie, what a miraculous story!! I'm glad she's got her wonderful family now :) I hope I'm as lucky!!


----------



## essie0828

To all you ladies trying. I hope you get your BFP's soon, keep at it :sex: :haha:

Mamatex, pink, mack, all the preggos. Try to stay outta the heat and show off those precious bumps at every chance. 

Afm, I've stopped trying for a little while. I'm not going on birth control but going back to condoms and stuff :( DD has developmental delays in gross and fine motor and is undergoing a battery of tests. She's seeing different specialists, neurologist and eye doc in the next two weeks along with starting First Steps. I'm terrified she has Cerebral Palsy. I'm to busy, stressed and unhealthy to get pregnant right now. Ughh!


----------



## essie0828

Kat S said:


> Essie, what a miraculous story!! I'm glad she's got her wonderful family now :) I hope I'm as lucky!!

Kat you will be lucky. You will make your own luck ;). Her kiddos are great. The twins were "drug babies" but are on track with all facets of development. Her bio baby is 11 weeks younger than my kiddo and is a great little kid. I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Starry Night

Essie - sorry to hear about the worries you have over your little girl. Did the doctor mention Cerebral Palsy, or is it just something you're concerned about? I hope the tests show she is a healthy girl who just wants to do things on her own schedule. It's so hard not to worry though when it comes to our precious little ones.


----------



## mackjess

Essie, I'll be thinking of you hon. I remember my cousin got scared to death by doctors for similar issues with her daughter, and now she is on track and just fine at almost 5 years old. Sometimes our babies just grow and different speeds. She went through all kinds of tests for almost a year, nothing was wrong, and she seemed to catch up in preschool. Praying for something similar for your DD.

Kat, longer LPs are most deffo a good thing!

AFM, I'm checking into the hosp tonight to be induced tomorrow. DH and I are freaking out!!


----------



## Left wonderin

mackjess said:


> Essie, I'll be thinking of you hon. I remember my cousin got scared to death by doctor's for similar issues, and now she is on track and just fine at almost 5 years old. Sometimes our babies just grow and different speeds. She went through all kinds of tests for almost a year, nothing was wrong, and she seemed to catch up in preschool. Praying for something similar for your DD.
> 
> Kat, longer LPs are most deffo a good thing!
> 
> AFM, I'm checking into the hosp tonight to be induced tomorrow. DH and I are freaking out!!

Mack OMG :happydance: not long now till you meet your LO xxxxx how exciting and absolutly terrifying lol........ Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Essie, sorry to hear your lo is going through that i hope everything wore out for you all.

Mack omg hes nearly here how exciting, and scary too, I guess going into labour naturally just sorta happens but having it planned and knowing exactly when it's going to happen allows you time to freak out, but it's fine your totally ready for this, you've waited long enough for your rainbow!
Congrats!!


----------



## essie0828

Awww mack thanks :hugs: OMG your gonna be holding your little man soon!!!! It's a whirlwind, take tons of pics and just have fun.


----------



## essie0828

Starry they haven't said "cerebal palsy" yet but we have been through a few specialist who have ultimately referred us to the neurologist. Cerebal palsy being a neurological disorder would only be diagnosed by them. I'm hopeful she's just taking her time but her gait really concerns me. Toe walking and her lower legs and ankles seem a bit stiff. :nope: Not good signs but not enough for a DX either. In limbo hell between "oh she will grow out of it" and "omg she really does have a disability."


----------



## garfie

Mack - How exciting - good luck and hope you have an easy induction/delivery, not long now hun:happydance::happydance:

Ess - The not knowing is the hardest - my eldest has autism and I went through the "he'll develop at his own pace" to "omg something is seriously wrong" when he was finally diagnosed (aged 10) I was able to breathe again and to be honest I was relieved in a way that at least I knew:wacko:

Trust your instincts hun - but even if she is diagnosed with something you will cope - because that's what we do hun they're our little monkeys and we love them unconditionally:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## essie0828

Ty garfie. DD is and always will be amazing to me. Just the fact that she made it when her siblings did not puts me in awe of her. She tries to do new things every day and just this morning she redecorated her boppy pillow with crayons :haha: I was so excited that she was scribbling on her own that I didn't stop her right away.


----------



## MamaTex

mowat: I know your m/c wasn't pleasant to go through, but it sounds like it is pretty much over. I am hoping you have passed everything and do not have to go in for surgery

essie: I don't have much to say in regards to your daughter other than I can see how you could be stressed. A child is still a child, regardless. You know that, of course. 

Starry: Hope you got your rest!

garfie: Hi!

Kat S: I would assume that as things normalize, your body becomes more responsive to the conditions that are most suitable for fertilization. 

ESwemba: We are super women because we find a way to maintain even when we have so much to juggle. Being a super woman doesn't mean having everything perfect all at the same time. I will tell you that while I cannot prove this, I feel losing weight helped me conceive but it probably wasn't the hugest factor. It's all speculation, but I say that because I was overweight when I started this pregnancy. I have felt exactly how you feel. You just want one and I am hoping you will get at least one. I am sorry you are so down. I know it's hard. 

mackjess: Can't believe that tomorrow will start a whole new journey!! Congrats in advance


----------



## MamaTex

AFM I had my last appointment with the MFM specialist. My blood pressure was good today and he reviewed my blood sugars, which got a :thumbup: from him. I got an ultrasound and didn't get very clear photos. No 4d this time, but it's ok as they are checking for development and growth. 

The baby is still estimated to weigh 5 lbs 11 oz, so not much change from last week. The MFM specialist told me he expects the baby to grow another pound to a pound and a half by the EDD, which is a relief for me. I was worried the baby would get too big because of my GD and they would tell me I would need a C section. I am still going with my plan to not be induced right at 39 weeks, but to give it a little bit longer until 40 weeks. At that time, I will probably ask to be induced but not before asking for a cervical check. Anyway, here is a bad photo of my little one.


----------



## essie0828

Wtg Mama for keeping you blood sugars and bp down. I know that isn't easy. Check out little baby Tex hiding from the ultrasound probe. :) awww congrats Mama.


----------



## eyemom

Oh my a lot of stuff was said since I was last able to post a reply. I will do my best here but I'm sorry if I leave anyone/anything out!

Firstly, thanks to everyone for kind and understanding words about my friend's miscarriage. Hopefully she will be having her D&C tomorrow. I say hopefully because her last m/c nearly killed her, seriously. She bled too much and has since been diagnosed with Von Willebrand disease. So they absolutely do not want her to m/c naturally this time, and if she starts to, she has to go to the ER for medications and an emergency D&C. She is a huge source of strength for me, especially during my m/c, even though we are in completely different places in our lives. I have so much love and respect for her. Good chance I will recommend this site to her sometime down the line :) but right now I think might be too soon. She told me about the m/c, I replied, and now I'm just kind of leaving the ball in her court for a while if she feels like talking. It is so hard being long(ish) distance.

Mowat! Goodness gracious, what an experience. So sorry you had to go through that, but I'm glad you could have some sense of humor about it. I guess that is an extreme case of "ya gotta either laugh or cry so might as well laugh." Hope you are recovering well.

Pink that is super cute about the pink donuts. :)

Kat, I'm no expert but I can only assume that normal cycles are a good thing!

Essie, I will be keeping you and your precious little girl in my thoughts. Praying it all goes well. Fwiw, I walked on my toes, too. Drove my parents nuts. My mom put me in gymnastics for a short while and later on ballet, I guess to give me some awareness of what I was doing as I walked. But it was many years before I stopped completely. That is just an anecdote, so probably doesn't mean a whole lot, but when I read the bit about toe walking I just had to share. That is a super cute story about the crayons on the boppy. :) My little girl has gotten away with some things too just because I was too fascinated with what she was doing to be able to stop her. :)

Mack, good chance you won't be seeing this, but omgoodness congratulations and good luck! So excited for you. <3 I wasn't induced in the way we think of being induced, but my OB swept my membranes at my 39 week appt...and didn't tell me! I went into labor very early the following morning. I'm kind of glad she didn't tell me. I am pretty okay with rolling with the punches, but if I KNEW what was coming, I'm sure my brain would never shut up! On the flip side though, it might be nice to kind of gear yourself up and prepare as much as possible. If I had known, I definitely wouldn't have stayed up till midnight the night before.  

MamaTex, that sounds great. If that estimate is even close to accurate, your baby will be a perfect size! Sounds like you are doing great! I had a pretty small baby (6 lbs 2 oz), but I am pretty small, and I managed to push mine out. No matter what happens, you got this. <3

AFM...well, nothing to add really. Gonna test end of next week, probably.


----------



## Kat S

Well, no sign of my period yet. I even used a tampon to see if there was any per-AF spotting up there. Nope. My blood pregnancy test is in the morning. Will I make it, or will AF strike tonight or overnight? Stay tuned!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> Well, no sign of my period yet. I even used a tampon to see if there was any per-AF spotting up there. Nope. My blood pregnancy test is in the morning. Will I make it, or will AF strike tonight or overnight? Stay tuned!

Kat ill be thinking of you with all my fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

essie - I hope the tests find nothing wrong. I do know a girl with Cerebral Palsy and she is so happy and friendly and has such a full life. She needs some help with things, of course, but she goes to school and camp and walks on her own.

Kat - I'll be crossing my fingers too!!

afm - feeling fat right now! LOL I have a cookbook of Racheal Ray recipes and man, I think she's out to make the world obese. The food is delicious, of course, (she wouldn't be famous if it wasn't) but oh man.....so rich and terrible! And her suggested portion sizes would make you faint. (one recipe has a pound of pasta for 4 servings. When was the last time you ate 1/4 pound of pasta in one sitting??) I made a hash with potatoes & breakfast sausage topped with fried eggs and homemade salsa! So good but so greasy.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> Well, no sign of my period yet. I even used a tampon to see if there was any per-AF spotting up there. Nope. My blood pregnancy test is in the morning. Will I make it, or will AF strike tonight or overnight? Stay tuned!

:dance:


----------



## essie0828

Mack I hope all is well and you are holding your precious rainbow already. Btw keep the bulb aspirator from the hospital. It's better than any one I've bought in a store. 

Thanks eyemom. I really hope this is idiopathic toe walking in Hayley like you described in yourself. Some kids just do it for no medical reason. My lil gal is almost exactly a yr younger than yours :) DD was born on the 27th of feb ;)

Thanks everyone for the support. I really appreciate it. :hugs: We are just taking one day at a time. Poor kiddo has a low fever tonight from her vaccines so I can't sleep for watching her :nope: Sometimes I think I worry to much but honestly I don't know any other way to be :wacko:

Kat! Omg! This is such a great sign. Wishing you tons of luck! I'll be checking in ;)


----------



## essie0828

Starry your killing me talking about all that food! Im trying to go on a diet and your talking Rachael Ray! Her stuff is amazing. **sigh** :haha:


----------



## mowat

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. I seem to be fine now. Bleeding has mostly tapered.

Oh Garfie, your story does sound a lot like mine! What a nightmare. I was really lucky my body decided to wait until it did---I couldn't have imagined if it had happened last week when we were staying in our tent trailer with no toilet and no running water. Oh my Starry, that is a nightmare! I was so happy to have a somewhat private bathroom and not a pit toilet.

I got a message today from the health centre where I dropped the "samples". THey wanted to know what tests they were supposed to send it out for. Ummm, I dunno, aren't you the medical professionals? Ended up calling my obstetrician long distance and leaving a message for them to fax a requisition to the clinic here on the island. Good thing I'm pretty relaxed about this whole thing.

Oh Kat! Let us know how it goes tomorrow. We're all hoping for you.


----------



## eyemom

Kat! Fx for you! You must keep us posted!

Essie, 27th was my due date. :)

I second what Essie said about the bulb aspirator from the hospital. Any you can buy in a store is completely useless. Though I did get a NoseFrida "snot sucker" and it is great. Though kinda expensive for what it is.

AFM (maybe tmi for some folks but I imagine probably not for baby boards), today I had the tiiiiniest bit of pink blood when I wiped today. Just once. I am only 6 dpo so it seems a little too early to be anything good. And if it's not something good, it must be something not-good? I don't know. Gotta try not to overthink.


----------



## Kat S

Shit. Got my period. I was a scant 3 hours from my beta appt, too. At least I didn't schlep all the way to the dr's office for nothing.


----------



## Pinkcasi

So sorry Kat, still like you say at least you didn't go to the drs, and af coming is marginally better I think that seeing a bfn. 

Mack can't wait for updates, hope everything went well and you and bubby boy are well.

Afm I'm having sucky time, I'm not complaining honest but baby is sitting on my spine and my back kills yesterday I spent the day in tears went to the dr to get painkillers if they don't work I'll need physio. So I thought I'd take today off work and rest but I find myself trying to sort out the nursery which means packing up the bookshelf, heavy boxes of books + 5 months pregnant = not a good idea now I'm shattered and have mild cramping, I'm not concerned just annoyed that my oh didn't do it when I asked him the other 50 times!
Still I'm only halfway and as people keep telling me it's going to get worse which equates to pull yourself together and stop whining, I know it's all worth it though.


----------



## eyemom

Kat, booooo. That totally stinks. I haaaate when our bodies give us a glimmer of hope and then AF arrives anyway as if she is mocking us. :( I'm so sorry. Glad you didn't get all the way to the Dr before it started though. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## nevergivingup

Yayy mackjess!!!! It has come fast!!! Congrats to u!!! Now I know ur sooo ready to meet the little one!!! Praying for a smooth delivery for you tommorrow ma'am! It's all about U!! So just breathe!


----------



## Kat S

Mackjess, I hope everything went smoothly and you are holding your baby in your arms right now!


----------



## mackjess

so sorry about af kat.

glad things have slowed down for you mowat. sucks it happened on vacation but it must be nice not waiting for it.

last night they took me off meds and let me have a big dinner and rest. just started on them again this morning. I was feeling contractions before they started pushing meds so I'm taking that as a good sign cause I didn't feel contractions yesterday till after my waters broke. they will wait until my contractions increase and I'm really feeling them before they check for dilation again so they don't mess with me too much and cause an infection.

waiting for dh to get back to the hospital so I can get back on the birth ball. I sent him home for some sleep last night.


----------



## nevergivingup

That's Great News Mackjess!!! O I can't wait until u get to hold your little one in your arms!! And what a Great wife u r, I made my DH stay up with me all night and week long bc I was stuck in there he would be too!

Pinkcasi: I meant to say congrats on your baby girl!!!

Hello to all the ladies here TTC, waiting, and to the new mommies!!


----------



## mackjess

Well I figured I'm going to be wiped out from labor and/or surgery today so he can be diaper duty while I rest later


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh jess!!! Good luck hope it goes quick, so excited for you!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Mackjess, we are all patiently waiting. Cant wait for an update!!

Mackjess going in has me thinking about it being my turn next. I am only a few weeks away!! I went in for my weekly appointment today and everything looks good. I asked my OB about my placenta and he said it looks fine. I am not dead set on my overall birth plan. I mean, I know I want to see if I can make it to 39 weeks and then consider an induction at 40 weeks but I am on the fence about waiting it out just a few more days past 40 weeks. My MFM specialist thinks I should deliver within the next three weeks, but whose to really say right? I have become more nervous again about having a lot of interventions, but I thought to myself yesterday that the reward for anything I go through is a baby and if she has to come out after a lot of hassle, that is ok because she will be my prize!!


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> Shit. Got my period. I was a scant 3 hours from my beta appt, too. At least I didn't schlep all the way to the dr's office for nothing.

:nope:

Sorry that wicked ole witch got ya!


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - so sorry about AF.

mackjess - getting very close now! Good luck with everything and can't wait to hear about your little one.

mama - I do think you're the next one in line. I had a delivery with some interventions (mainly waters artificially broken and emergency C-section under general anesthetic) and it doesn't have to be traumatizing. Even the parts that are will be worth it in the end. However, I hope you can get the birth you want and that it will be as peaceful as can be expected.


----------



## Starry Night

pink - it sounds like your cramps could be from pulled and overworked muscles. It happens so easily in pregnancy because all your ligaments are so loose that it makes your joints weaker. Just lie down with your feet up for a little bit, have a glass of water and relax. It should go away.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah I'm fine again now just did too much I think, but I have so much to do, I have to strip and paint the nursery, not to mention all the 'normal' stuff the vacuuming the cleaning the washing blah blah still, it's all worth it, just have to deal with it. Thanks starry.


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Kat - so sorry about AF.
> 
> mackjess - getting very close now! Good luck with everything and can't wait to hear about your little one.
> 
> mama - I do think you're the next one in line. I had a delivery with some interventions (mainly waters artificially broken and emergency C-section under general anesthetic) and *it doesn't have to be traumatizing. Even the parts that are will be worth it in the end.* However, I hope you can get the birth you want and that it will be as peaceful as can be expected.

Thanks! What I have in bold is what I am trying to tell myself!

Pink: Take it easy!! I went grocery shopping earlier this week and that ended up being too much. 

:blush:


----------



## Pinkcasi

I would if my oh wasn't so rubbish, he works long hours so isn't here much I can let that go but when he is here he's shit, lazy and selfish I know I shouldn't say it and he thinks I'm hormonal but I'm really starting to lose it, I can't take much more.


----------



## mackjess

Tex, starry is totally right. I've had a very long week and still in the thick of things, but it's really not that bad. 

pink, my dh didn't get excited about Finn until Monday, I don't think it had even sunk in for him before then. luckily our spare room was already light blue so I didn't have to ask for much help. it takes men longer for it to be real, so maybe that's why it's hard to get help.


----------



## lisalee1

Mackjess- I know u probably don't know me b/c I haven't been on this blog in FOREVER. But just wanted to say CONGRATS!!!! I know you must be soooo excited that you're about to meet your little sweet baby boy. Enjoy your last few days of sleeping late! :)


----------



## mackjess

If I hadn't snuck in juice boxes, almonds and wafers I would have had this kid yesterday. I'm only at a 3, but I'm effaced, baby dropped and I went from 1 to 3 in record time. long as I keep progressing they are letting me go for it. doc that felt me up tonight thinks he is 9+ lbs. eeek. Sean is exhausted but I feel petty good.fyi-epidurals are fking amazing. I avoided it until the cramps got back to back and so intense I barfed. I think getting the epi relaxed me so I finally started progressing faster. of course I had induced cramps hammering a closed cervix. I think I could have made it thru normal labor... maybe.Finn will be here tonight, and it might be late.


----------



## Kat S

Mackjess, wow, you are really going through it! Thank god for the epidural. Keep it up!! We're here with you!


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> If I hadn't snuck in juice boxes, almonds and wafers I would have had this kid yesterday. I'm only at a 3, but I'm effaced, baby dropped and I went from 1 to 3 in record time. long as I keep progressing they are letting me go for it. doc that felt me up tonight thinks he is 9+ lbs. eeek. Sean is exhausted but I feel petty good.fyi-epidurals are fking amazing. I avoided it until the cramps got back to back and so intense I barfed. I think getting the epi relaxed me so I finally started progressing faster. of course I had induced cramps hammering a closed cervix. I think I could have made it thru normal labor... maybe.Finn will be here tonight, and it might be late.

Oh wow!! You are a tough cookie. That's some intense pain if you vomited. Can't wait to hear the good news.


----------



## mackjess

Finnian Patrick, born 1058pm, 8lb 7ounces, large head and shoulder. csection. it might be a few days before I get to pics.


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Congrats hun - now try and rest and remember no laughing, coughing, sneezing as ouchie :winkwink:

Well done hun bringing him safely into the world - you must be on :cloud9:

Now rest up mama:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

How wonderful!! Congratulations, Mackjess!!!


----------



## eyemom

Congratulations! Thanks for updating us! Rest up and enjoy the snuggles with your new little. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS MACKJESS!!!! And THANKS for updating us!!! I know ur on cloud 9 and u should be!! Now hold your little boy and never let him go!! My heart is so happy for you....Congrats to u and your family you all deserve it all. 

Hello to all the ladies!!

Mowat, sorry that you're going through all this but don't give up bc I know your rainbow baby is just a try away. Keep ur head up although I know it gets hard but it will get better....and I mean that for all the ladies TTC here. Don't give up, it's yours for the taking but sometimes the best things in life are worth fighting for. Good Day ladies!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahooooooooo Mack , well done Mammy :) and welcome to the world FINN PATRICK :) I love his name :)


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Wow, Mack, you're a mommy now! :cloud9: And Finn Patrick is such a wonderful name. I love the classics. Rest up if your baby lets you and just enjoy every moment.

And holding a pillow over your stomach helps ease the pain when you cough, laugh, sneeze, etc.


----------



## MamaTex

Congratulations Mackjess!! Wow just wow!!! He's here. No rush on the pictures. You just enjoy your little man and your family. You deserve it!!

:hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Welcome Finn!!!! Congrats Mack!


----------



## essie0828

Take it easy for a while Mack. Let your OH do as much as possible. You will be wiped out for a while.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Congrats mack!!!!! Welcome to the world lil Finn!!!

Well done mack you did so well, I'm so excited for you, it just makes it all worthwhile I'm sure xxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Mack!:happydance:

Damn Kat. :hugs: I'm sorry. Our cycles are about the same. I'm on CD 4. I hate infertility.

Pink, I'm sorry you are in pain. I have 2 herniated discs in my lower back, and when it gets painful, I can't barely breathe, so i know how bad back pain can get. I know this will be an issue when I finally do get pregnant. I hope you get some relief soon!

Mowat, sounds like you're really having issues with the medical professionals over there. I hope they start working with you soon. Glad to hear the MC finally naturally happened completely.:hugs:

Hi everyone else!

AFM, I ended up having a 25 day cycle.:happydance: I have to take this cycle off though because of a vaccination. My new job is stressful, but I'm glad to be working again. That's about it!


----------



## mowat

Good work Mack! Enjoy the early days.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone, mack hope your enjoying lil Finn.

Es that's great you had a normal cycle hopefully the first of many, not too many tho as you'll be pregnant soon!

So nothing interesting to report, I started decorating the nursery yesterday, stripping the paintwork is really hard work thankfully it's a small room so there's not much skirting, not looking forward to having to sand the whole door, but I am looking forward to painting it pink so it's worth it, I have it planned one wall will be pink and purple horizontal stripes and the other 3 just plain, I'm thinking purple carpet but not totally decided yet. 
I need to sort the garden out as well it needs re turfing but the nursery takes priority I just need the garden sorted for next year do baby can go out there, there's so much to think about, there's this wonderful relief when you finally get pregnant, but it's only just beginning believe me, my oh thinks he's tired and exhausted now, he ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## mackjess

Finnian Patrick Leary

https://www.mom365.com/newbornportr...3&babyId=b93c8f7a-f61b-4722-8dd9-08088f528397

Username: Leary
Password: FinnPatrick


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh my goodness he is so adorable :) AND ....... His name is a perfect match for him , he is FINN PATRICK ! You must be over the moon mack . How are you feeling ? Are ya sore ?


----------



## mackjess

Tired, sore, and happier than I've ever been.


----------



## Kat S

Awww, he's gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## eyemom

So perfect. <3


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> Finnian Patrick Leary
> 
> https://www.mom365.com/newbornportr...3&babyId=b93c8f7a-f61b-4722-8dd9-08088f528397
> 
> Username: Leary
> Password: FinnPatrick

Such a handsome snuggle muffin. Congratulations to you again!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

So beautiful!!! And I love his sleeper with the matching hat. It's way too precious. Congrats once again.


----------



## Pinkcasi

He is adorable mack! Well done.

I've had an awful day, it's my mums birthday and we all went over to my parents to give gifts, I sorted the gifts as my sister has been on hols for 2 weeks she just got back today, so I get there and she's got loads of stuff for a BBQ, I didn't know that was happening we'd not discussed that she just did it, and as soon as I wk in practically she's on my case, making out like I've done nothing, I didn't know we were having a BBQ so how could I bring anything?!?!
Then after food we did cake candles and everything and she says ooh lets have a cup of tea and a big of cake, I went to the toilet come back and she's sat in the garden sunbathing (In her bra might I add after rubbing my nose in the fact that she's really Brian as she's just had 2 wks in Tunisia and she's really thin and I'm white and fat, yeah she likes to tell me that) so I say 'I thought we were having tea and cake' I don't even want tea or cake I've eaten loads already and feel bloated, she's all 'well you could put the kettle on but that would mean actually having to do something' I'm really pissed off by now with her constant digs at me that of course no one else hears. 
Then I hear her inside slagging me off to my mum so I just thought I can't deal with it I'm going home, I walked passed and said you don't have come in and slag me off, and carried on walking, she shouts at me and says 'baby or no baby I'll fu*king batter you' to which I just replied 'f you' and walked out, she chases me and grabs me round the neck and throttles me!
I ran to the car then my mum comes out and try's to make out it's all my fault, I'm not dealing with it, pregnant or not I'm not putting up with that, I didn't do anything to deserve that, I'm so angry and upset right now, and it infuriates me that I have no one to turn to, my oh is at work now.
I'm pissed off, I deliberately didn't tell my mum or sister about my back as I know they'll just think I'm being a drama queen, they don't care about me or this baby, the only one that's asked about her is my neice, so fuck em! I don't want my daughter to have anything to do with my sister, that's it I'm done with her I've had enough of her vileness, she doesn't care about anyone except herself. 
Sorry I'm ranting but I'm so angry and I don't know what to do, I just wana punch something!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Pink that sounds dreadful! No one should be putting a hand on you, especially not your sister. I would press charges, but that's just me. Your sister sounds very self involved. Don't worry. That will come back on her. You can't be nasty like that or negative without that manifesting in an ugly way in your life.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink that is bloody awful ! How dare she ! No-one has the right to lay a hand on another person no matter what they think they have done . Sounds like your sister needs to grow up ! How old is she anyway 12 !!!! I'd leave her to it and give her a wide berth !!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys, she didn't hurt me and I don't think she would but she scared me way more that it would have done if I hadn't been pregnant, I just don't really know what I did to deserve it, we don't really get on but we tolerate one another for my mums sakes but this it I'm done now I don't want her anywhere near my daughter.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink , it fair enough not getting on with someone but grown adults should not revert to grabbing and physically fighting with each other . We teach children not to do it . That behaviour is like something a frustrated child would do .


----------



## Kat S

Pink, OMG, who attacks their sister over a bbq misunderstanding let alone a PREGNANT sister??? Your sister sounds like total trash (sunbathing in a bra at a birthday party and then physically attacking someone) and the fact that she constantly has to belittle you all the time shows that she herself is insecure and gets security from making other people feel bad. I know she's your sister and it's none of my business, but she sounds like a terrible person to have around. And she thinks YOU are a drama queen? Please. Family or friends, if they are not supporting you and doing what they can to help you be a better person but instead always bring you down, you are better off not having that negativity in your life.


----------



## Kat S

Left Wondering, how are you doing? What's the latest with your pregnancy?


----------



## eyemom

Pink that's awful. I'm so sorry. Others have already said it better than I could so I'll just say ditto to the above.


----------



## Starry Night

Pink :hug: I'm just so sorry that had happened to you.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys, im still really angry and upset about it all, i told my OH and he is fuming, he doens't get involved with us when we fight as he wasn't there and it's not really his place but he's so angry that she got physical 'when your pregnant with my baby' he really wants to have words with her but i dont see what good it would do, she just never listens to anyone, she's perfect and can't do anything wrong she thinks im a weirdo drama queen, she doesn't particularly like my OH so i dont see that shewould listen to anything he says.
I just dont want to have anything to do with her and i dont want my daughter anywhere near her.

Anyway, hope everyone is ok, i cant keep up with everyones cycles, anyone due to test soon?

Yeah Left hows tour pregnancy going? how far along are you now? have you had your scan yet?


----------



## mackjess

pink, sorry about your sister but I love your man's protective reaction. super cute.


----------



## eyemom

I was bad and took a cheapie this morning at 10 dpo. Bfn.  It was probably accurate but gonna try not to let it get me down since it's still pretty early.

My nipples have remained super sensitive since I ovulated, and it hasn't started fading away yet. Every once in a while I have a cycle with stronger progesterone symptoms and I try not to get my hopes up since I learned my lesson a long time ago. But it's so hard not to be hopeful.

My Dr appointment next month is going to be right before I ovulate. And you're not supposed to DTD the night before a pap, right? :-/


----------



## MamaTex

eyemom, to avoid abnormal results, it is recommended that you not have sex a day or two before the pap test from what I understand. And I agree with not getting too down about the BFN. 10dpo is early.


----------



## Starry Night

pink - glad your OH is already feeling so protective of his baby and of course, of you. I agree that it would probably be best that he not get involved. It would be different if it had been his sister who had attacked you. It sounds like the best way to maintain the peace is to keep your distance. You don't need that kind of stress.

eyemom - sorry about the bfn. It's still early so I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

afm - will be taking a hpt tomorrow. I never got ov symptoms over the weekend so I'm figuring I ovulated earlier and I do have some reasons to suspect a new pregnancy. I am nervous that it is a post-m/c trick though.


----------



## qpmomma

We are trying for a baby next month. I really hope we get pregnant in one cycle. We've been lucky so far with getting pregnant right off the bat. I hope we can do it again! I want to get pregnant before October. I was due in October and I really want to be pregnant by then!


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> pink - glad your OH is already feeling so protective of his baby and of course, of you. I agree that it would probably be best that he not get involved. It would be different if it had been his sister who had attacked you. It sounds like the best way to maintain the peace is to keep your distance. You don't need that kind of stress.
> 
> eyemom - sorry about the bfn. It's still early so I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> afm - will be taking a hpt tomorrow. I never got ov symptoms over the weekend so I'm figuring I ovulated earlier and I do have some reasons to suspect a new pregnancy. I am nervous that it is a post-m/c trick though.

I would be nervous too, but good luck!!:dust::dust:


----------



## MamaTex

qpmomma said:


> We are trying for a baby next month. I really hope we get pregnant in one cycle. We've been lucky so far with getting pregnant right off the bat. I hope we can do it again! I want to get pregnant before October. I was due in October and I really want to be pregnant by then!

I totally understand that feeling. I ended up getting pregnant after one cycle post miscarriage. I really thought it would take longer. Not a day goes by that I thank the stars for this little one. I hope you are successful!! This thread has been a pretty lucky one. Good luck to everyone testing soon.


----------



## eyemom

I'd hate to be out next month because of my Dr appt but I guess it's better than no appointment or maybe getting my period at that time.

Good luck starry!


----------



## Kat S

GOOD LUCK, STARRY!!!!

AFM, I had my CD3 check this morning. I was told I have a cyst and can't try this month. I wasn't even surprised. Somehow I knew. I'm disappointed, but I didn't cry and freak out like I did the last time this happened.

Mixed feelings about Princess Kate having her baby today. I'm thrilled for her and William, but it's put the whole baby thing on the front news 24/7 and it's hard not to think about my own situation with all of the royal baby talk going on.


----------



## Pinkcasi

THnks Starry, yeah it's sweet i guess that he's protective, but i agree him getting involved is not a good idea, im just going to avoid her now, she normally does my nails for me (shes a nail technicion by trade) but i'll not bother, so i shouldn't need to see her again until xmas or ....oh my grans birthday in November that's far enough away.

Welcome qpmomma and good luck to you.

AFM, my back feels much better today, i really dont know if it's the painkillers or if bub has moved or what but either way im thankful, i can stay late at work and build some hours up, im on flexi hours and we can be a maximum of 22 hours in deficit, i want to be at 0 balance when i go on maternity leave, so that's about 17 weeks to make up 22 hours ha ha it'll be tough but it's do-able, providing bub doesn's throw anymore spanners in the works.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) 
Kat I'm sorry to hear that you have a cyst . Do they just go away by themselves or do you have to have treatment ? Don't think I've ever had one , not one I was aware of anyway ! 

Starry , I'm thinking of you as you test tommrow . I hope and pray it is the start of your Rainbow xxxxx 

AFM : I'm 10 weeks tommrow , pink had a scan at 8+3 all was well and baby measuring ahead by 4 days . Next scan on the 12th of August , I should be 12+6 at the time . I'm feeling exhausted , sore boobs , dry heaving and feeling uck .... So all good here lol.......


----------



## Kat S

Left, so glad you are doing well!!

In order to shrink the cysts, I go on birth control for a month to lower my estrogen levels so they have nothing to feed off of. Goin' backwards!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat I'm sorry , I'm sure that is how it feels to you right now xx how are you dealing with it ? At least you get a stress free month with no wondering .


----------



## garfie

Starry - Good luck for your test tomorrow hun :dust::dust::dust: so why are you thinking a new pregnancy - come on share (I'm thinking similar but only because this is my longest cycle ever :happydance:) 

Kat - Sorry you have a cyst - keep an eye on it hun they are such a nuisance and can be so painful are they monitoring you - to see if it grows or shrinks:hugs:

Qp - Hi hun - welcome to this lovely supportive thread - hope to get to know you as you carry on your journey:flower:

AFM - CD27 - longest cycle but getting some cracking pains in ovary area - maybe a late O? - had sore boobs for a week - can't really go by my symptoms as this could just be my body out of whack after the DNC.

Still no results on testing the baby either - soon I hope :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Left, glad to hear everything is going smoothly, do you have any feelings re the gender, i just knew bubs was a girl right from day one.

Starry good luck for tomorrow fxd for you.

Kat sorry to hear bout your set back, it reminds me that when i had my MC they found a cyst on my ovary, no ones mentioned it when ive been scanned with this pregnancy so im guessing it's gone, it's weird huh how they just come and go.


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - my suspicions were raised last week when my cervix when high and soft like it does for ov but I realized my nipples were dark and my boobs kept getting bigger. They normally swell a little bit for ov and AF but not like this. I'm breaking out like a teenager, lots of creamy discharge, bouts of nausea and I want to jump anyone with an XY chromosome. LOL Also, I keep tearing up at The Price is Right. :blush: I did get some ewcm roughly two weeks ago but I didn't pay attention as it was earlier than I'm used to. 

Good thing dh and I DTD like all the time.:twisted:

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sounds good Starry, i'll be hoping for ya!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: Sorry to hear about the cyst. It is just another dragon to slay but once it's gone, hopefully you can move forward again. I am tuning out of the Royal Baby coverage even though it is hard. It is so crazy how over in America people are so obsessed with what is going on across the pond like the future Queen of the United States is being born. I guess some people just really like the whole pomp of it all....

Left: You sound pregnant lol. Glad the scan went well. Good luck with your next scan. Things sound like they are on the right track!!

garfie: Yay for your cycle lenghtening some!!

Pink: Time to put the unpleasantness behind you and focus on this baby. You are two days away from being 21 weeks. Oh my!!! Baby is getting big. Good luck on making up those hours. I admire the tenacity!!

Starry: Oh I love the Price is Right. Drew Carey is dreamy as a host. Hehe. 

AFM: About two days ago I was lying in bed after an exhausting afternoon out and I felt several weird squeezing sensations in my abdomen below my belly button. These were different from the Braxton Hicks that I have felt before as they were actually painful! The pain wasn't extreme or anything, but they did hurt. I then felt the same sensation in my pelvic area on the inside. It was weird!! I had some bad pack pain, but I attributed that to walking around for hours in Walmart and then the grocery store on Saturday. 

Other than that, I have felt fine. It doesn't seem like baby has dropped any, but it is hard for me to tell to be honest. We are tying up loose ends this week. We got the car seat installed on Sunday but I am going to go by a sheriff's store front location to get the car seat installation reviewed. Next week I will meet with a pediatrician to interview her. We are set, for the most part. I have a feeling this baby will go to at least 39 weeks, if not a few days past her EDD.


----------



## Tricia173

I haven't been posting but been trying to keep p with everyone. Hope everyone is doing well! 
Update on me.... Had my 8 week scan today and discovered I have two growing babies inside! 

Baby b heartbeat is about 152 bpm and baby a is about 185 bpm. Baby b is measuring smaller also. Dr says he thinks baby b implanted a bit later. We have to go back on Monday for another scan to make sure baby b is still progressing. 

I did get to hear both heartbeats today, what a great sound!


----------



## Left wonderin

Tricia173 said:


> I haven't been posting but been trying to keep p with everyone. Hope everyone is doing well!
> Update on me.... Had my 8 week scan today and discovered I have two growing babies inside!
> 
> Baby b heartbeat is about 152 bpm and baby a is about 185 bpm. Baby b is measuring smaller also. Dr says he thinks baby b implanted a bit later. We have to go back on Monday for another scan to make sure baby b is still progressing.
> 
> I did get to hear both heartbeats today, what a great sound!

Wow TWINS how exciting :) :happydance::happydance::happydance: are there any twins in your family ? Was it a huge surprise ?


----------



## Tricia173

Left wonderin said:


> Tricia173 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been posting but been trying to keep p with everyone. Hope everyone is doing well!
> Update on me.... Had my 8 week scan today and discovered I have two growing babies inside!
> 
> Baby b heartbeat is about 152 bpm and baby a is about 185 bpm. Baby b is measuring smaller also. Dr says he thinks baby b implanted a bit later. We have to go back on Monday for another scan to make sure baby b is still progressing.
> 
> I did get to hear both heartbeats today, what a great sound!
> 
> Wow TWINS how exciting :) :happydance::happydance::happydance: are there any twins in your family ? Was it a huge surprise ?Click to expand...


No twins in either family. It shouldn't have been a surprise, because chances are increased with fertility drugs, and I know I had 2 eggs drop. Baby b was missed on my first scan and I really haven't felt much sickness so I really thought it was just one, so it was still a bit shocking!


----------



## MamaTex

Tricia173 said:


> I haven't been posting but been trying to keep p with everyone. Hope everyone is doing well!
> Update on me.... Had my 8 week scan today and discovered I have two growing babies inside!
> 
> Baby b heartbeat is about 152 bpm and baby a is about 185 bpm. Baby b is measuring smaller also. Dr says he thinks baby b implanted a bit later. We have to go back on Monday for another scan to make sure baby b is still progressing.
> 
> I did get to hear both heartbeats today, what a great sound!

Oh my goodness!! Twins!! You must be on :cloud9: x 100!!! 

I wanted twins my first go round so I could then have a single baby to make my goal of 3 in a short amount of time. Hehe.


----------



## Tricia173

MamaTex said:


> Tricia173 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been posting but been trying to keep p with everyone. Hope everyone is doing well!
> Update on me.... Had my 8 week scan today and discovered I have two growing babies inside!
> 
> Baby b heartbeat is about 152 bpm and baby a is about 185 bpm. Baby b is measuring smaller also. Dr says he thinks baby b implanted a bit later. We have to go back on Monday for another scan to make sure baby b is still progressing.
> 
> I did get to hear both heartbeats today, what a great sound!
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Twins!! You must be on :cloud9: x 100!!!
> 
> I wanted twins my first go round so I could then have a single baby to make my goal of 3 in a short amount of time. Hehe.Click to expand...


It is definitely exciting, but I am also terrified lol


----------



## nevergivingup

mackjess said:


> Finnian Patrick Leary
> 
> https://www.mom365.com/newbornportr...3&babyId=b93c8f7a-f61b-4722-8dd9-08088f528397
> 
> Username: Leary
> Password: FinnPatrick

Mackjess: FINN PATRICK IS SOOOO ADORABLE!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! Those pictures are priceless, although I'm sure it cost u but to get his Birth Day pictures is the best pictures ever!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Tricia!!! Twins!!!!!!! That is so super exciting! Glad to hear everything is going well so far and that you're not feeling too badly.

mama - continue taking it easy. You're going to feel more aches and pains towards the end. Not much longer now....


----------



## EveMama

I'm not sure exactly how many days past ovulation I am so I'm estimating three. But August 2 will tell for sure. My cycle has been at 27 days for the past couple of months. Heres hoping!!!


----------



## MamaTex

EveMama said:


> I'm not sure exactly how many days past ovulation I am so I'm estimating three. But August 2 will tell for sure. My cycle has been at 27 days for the past couple of months. Heres hoping!!!

Good luck!! 

P.S.

I like your glasses. I am long overdue for a new pair!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Wow Tricia that's great news Twinnies!! how exciting. People kept joking about me having twins as we have them in both families, i was concerned, i struggle to believe i could cope with one let alone two! but someone once told me that god only gives mulitple births to people who can handle it so you go girl!


----------



## garfie

Mackjess - How much of a cutie pie is he:happydance:

Tricia - Twins - wow - double the fun :haha: glad you're not feeling to crappy as well :flower:

Eve - Fingers crossed for you hun :dust::dust::dust:

Starry - All of that sounds really positive hun - did you test:hugs:

AFM - I tested this morning - negative of course :haha: this body is surely messed up never had a cycle this long before 28 days:wacko:

Love to all the ladies stalking :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Tricia173

Pink- I hope that is true because I am very nervous about handling two at once

Garfie, I hope the not feeling crappy lasts, but I can't imagine i have enough luck to sail through a twin pregnancy. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## bamagurl

Twins that is wonderful news! Congrats! So exciting! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well. I haven't posted any but make sure to get on and try & stalk the best I can :thumbup:

Good luck to all you ladies in the tww & testing soon! 

Mackjess congrats he is just precious!


----------



## MamaTex

Any news Starry?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ok so do you remember i posted about my friend that got pregnant with her 2nd child the first month of trying and was due in Feb the same time my angel should be turning 1.

Well sh's just text me to tell me she lost the baby, she had her scan today and he stopped growing at 8 weeks, that was 3 weeks ago, im so distrought i dont know what to do, I know it sounds selfish but it's brought back so many horrible memories for me but more than that my best friends heart is breaking and i feel helpless, i was a bit jealous when i knew she'd fallen pregnant so easily again but i never in a million years would wish this on her.

She's asking questions and im happy (if that's the right word) if i can help in any way, as she now has to decide whether to allow it to happen naturally of have a DNC, i cant really answer that, mine happened naturally i didn't get a choice, but if i can be of any help and support to them at all then i hope i am.

I've also told her i kow of a great website that was nad continues to be a great support to me when she is ready.

Im sorry to bring you all down but i just needed to share this, i cant stop crying.


----------



## eyemom

So sorry. <3 Prayers for your friend.


----------



## MamaTex

I am sorry to hear about your friend Pink. I don't think it is bad of you to react in the way you did. Each loss I hear about triggers the same pain and hurt I felt about my own loss, on top of the pain and hurt I feel for other people. I think it shows you have a heart and are a caring person. It never stops seeming unfair to me. Loss, that is. I know some people will resign themselves to the idea that "things just happen" but for me, it is devastating even if it is not happening to me.


----------



## essie0828

Tricia. Congrats on twins!!! My hubby has twin brothers. You are gonna have your hands full ;)


Kat, :hugs: girl go get you a good bottle of wine and enjoy. It's a setback but the war isn't lost ;) 

Mack, again, he is just perfect. Life will never be the same but you will never regret it.

Mama, sounds like your getting a few odd contractions ;) that means babys lungs are signaling your bodyto produce the eviction hormones. I think you will go into labor before your due date. Mabey before 39weeks. 

Pink, if I were you, i wouldn't go around your sister till you have that baby. Then as soon as you heal....again this is me, but Id kick her ass into next week. I'm kinda rowdy that way though. ;) But honestly no one should lay a hand on a pregnant woman. To me thats the same as hitting a baby.

Left :hi:

Everyone else I missed, :hi: hope things are going great :)


----------



## essie0828

Tricia. Congrats on twins!!! My hubby has twin brothers. You are gonna have your hands full ;)


Kat, :hugs: girl go get you a good bottle of wine and enjoy. It's a setback but the war isn't lost ;) 

Mack, again, he is just perfect. Life will never be the same but you will never regret it.

Mama, sounds like your getting a few odd contractions ;) that means babys lungs are signaling your bodyto produce the eviction hormones. I think you will go into labor before your due date. Mabey before 39weeks. 

Pink, if I were you, i wouldn't go around your sister till you have that baby. Then as soon as you heal....again this is me, but Id kick her ass into next week. I'm kinda rowdy that way though. ;) But honestly no one should lay a hand on a pregnant woman. To me thats the same as hitting a baby.

Left :hi:

Everyone else I missed, :hi: hope things are going great :)


----------



## mackjess

Hi everyone. I've been reading but too wiped to check in. Finn and I are starting to get better at the breastfeeding routine, so hopefully I'll get more naps in and can reply to everyone. BF is so hard, but I've met with lactation specialists 4 times and finally getting it down. Baby is happy and back to gaining weight, now I just need to figure out how to make it not hurt anymore so I'm meeting them again Thursday. It's been the most blissful chaos I've ever felt.

Pink, sorry about your friend. :hug:


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for checking in mackjess! BF is hard at first but SO rewarding. Lactation consultants are AWESOME. My OB warned me that BF is hard and it can take a month to really get the hang of it. For me it was almost exactly a month when I felt we were getting the hang of it, and by 6 weeks I was really fully enjoying it. I was sore at first but I think it was just breaking em in so to speak more than a latch issue, though maybe the pros would disagree. I let a little breast milk dry to the nipples to help. I preferred that over lanolin. That's just my experience. Hope it goes great for you. <3


----------



## nevergivingup

Great to hear from u Mackjess and to hear the LO is doing Great! Ive BF until 4 months and I agree it's alot and very time consuming, I wish I should've went longer but my supply was lessening up due to poor food choices on my behalf. But I so enjoyed it and yes u will too, and once u get over that pain and use to it you'll be nursing him and not even feeling anything kindve pain bc my nipples lost their sensitivity to pain and they became just what they were made for his food supply. The lanolin works great for me bc I went cracked a couple times as well as having thrush so many times. That requires a different type of medicine though. Have fun and take care of yourself and that precious Boy!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi to everyone here!!!

I'm always lurking...don't have much to comment on being that I'm in the WTT stage but love reading and rooting for you ladies here!! FX for everyone here!!


----------



## Left wonderin

nevergivingup said:


> Hi to everyone here!!!
> 
> I'm always lurking...don't have much to comment on being that I'm in the WTT stage but love reading and rooting for you ladies here!! FX for everyone here!!

Never WTT ? Are ya planning on going again soon ?????? Lol.... Can't believe your little boy is 4 months already !!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Arr Mackey so glad your enjoying it, it's all worth it I'm sure this I what peoe keep telling me I hope it's right lol

Never, wtt really?! Good for you I say, get back on that horse so to speak lol

It's Wednesday, you know what that means .... It's new fruit day (I get so excited, is that weird lol) baby is the size of a banana, or as an app says shes a carrot, 21 hooray!!


----------



## eyemom

12 dpo and another bfn. I'm pretty sure I'm out. :( It was pretty awful too. At first it looked like the color was filling in over the test line and my heart stopped for a moment.... Then that area flushed out white and when I looked at it again after a few min, it was negative as can be. I teared up. Ugh.

At least on the plus side, I counted wrong and if all goes as usual I'll ovulate before my Dr appointment so we won't be out next month for that reason.


----------



## MamaTex

essie08: Oh I do wish she comes at or a little over 39 weeks but whenever she comes is ok as long as she comes out healthy!! 

mackjess: I loved how you described things as beautiful chaos. You are doing an awesome thing for your baby. I imagine it is a hard thing to do and there will be some time to adjust. No matter how long you go for, you did something good for your baby!! Good luck with breast feeding. You sound so happy!!

nevergivingup: Wow, you are going to try again?

Pink: Hooray for new fruit day!!

eyemom: Those BFns are hard to take. Sorry hun. :hugs:

Starry: Any word?

AFM: 37 weeks today!! I am now "full term" although my OB says he considers 39 weeks full term. If I go into labor today, they won't stop anything so things just got real.


----------



## nevergivingup

Goodmorning Ladies,

Hahaha it seems like I shocked a nation with WTT :haha:

But yes ladies you all read right, I'm so ready to go again!! I have BABYFEVER :wacko: it started 2 wks ago maybe, to where I want to be pregnant now! But of course we know it never works like that. I always wanted 4 children so I have a ways to go. Especially with my body it gave me 4 babies and took back 3 of them so a girl can dream and pray. But DH and i are WTT until I finish school this time but we're not using any contraceptives so if we get lucky I'm running w/ it! I miss the TTC and the pregnancy stage I miss all of that it seemed like nothing else matters but TTC when TTC and that's alright with me. But until then I'm dieting and trying to get my weight back down so maybe when it's time I can get pregnant bc we all know this thing for us is never easy. It takes alot of tears prayers and motivation to want to keep going but we'll get there!


----------



## MamaTex

nevergivingup said:


> Goodmorning Ladies,
> 
> Hahaha it seems like I shocked a nation with WTT :haha:
> 
> But yes ladies you all read right, I'm so ready to go again!! I have BABYFEVER :wacko: it started 2 wks ago maybe, to where I want to be pregnant now! But of course we know it never works like that. I always wanted 4 children so I have a ways to go. Especially with my body it gave me 4 babies and took back 3 of them so a girl can dream and pray. But DH and i are WTT until I finish school this time but we're not using any contraceptives so if we get lucky I'm running w/ it! I miss the TTC and the pregnancy stage I miss all of that it seemed like nothing else matters but TTC when TTC and that's alright with me. But until then I'm dieting and trying to get my weight back down so maybe when it's time I can get pregnant bc we all know this thing for us is never easy. It takes alot of tears prayers and motivation to want to keep going but we'll get there!

Good luck!! The nurse I see for my GD recommends you just knock having babies out. Lol. I told her I want another one soon but ideally I would like to wait at least a year. We'll see how long that lasts. I told my husband about my goal for three kids. He just wants us to see how we do with this one. haha


----------



## Pinkcasi

Well never, good luck to you, it's such a difficult journey I recon it's very brave for anyone to jump straight back in, but I can understand what you say about ttc it's a full time job lol.
My oh has already said he doesn't want any more kids, he has a son already and now our daughter on the way, he says that it's been too stressful to get here and he can't cope with it again, I always thought I wanted 2 but I really don't know now, I'm going to see how I go with this one first and if I feel that our family isn't complete then we'll have to have the conversation again, at the moment I'm quite happy concentrating on this lil one. I need to find a way to get her to meet the new HRH as I just know my baby is destined to be princess!


----------



## eyemom

I'm starting to wish I had MamaTex's Dr, haha. Mine told me to wait a year pp before getting pregnant with another. I had baby fever again at 6 mos, but we waited. I understand her reasons for telling me that, but now here I am in this boat. Sigh.  Maybe I should have just tried knocking em out, haha.

I think one of the crappiest parts for me with LTTTC is every month, before I take a test, I imagine how I'll react if it's a bfp. Will I cry? Will I jump up and down? Will I call dh? Will I wait til he gets home? Will I blog about it? Etc etc. I don't try to, believe me, if I could stop it I would. I just can't help but imagine what I would do. And then of course it's negative and I'm snapped back to reality.

I apologize in advance I might be a little Miss Grouchypants for another day or two. But after that I should be okay again.


----------



## essie0828

Hello ladies :hi:

Pink thats so cute. Princess Pink ;)

MamaTex I cracked up when you said things just got real :haha:

Never babies are addictive huh ;)

Mowat how you getting on hun?? Hope you feel ok :hugs:

My LO had her eye appointment Tuesday and she has to wear a patch on her eye an hr a day. She has mild amblyopia. We have to do this for 4 months but hopefully it will help her motor skills some. She's progressing pretty fast right now and I'm thankful. She's quite the comic, I was afraid she couldn't use her sippy cup well. She would take a few sips and throw it or bang it around. I thought she wasn't coordinated enough. She doesn't get many sugary snacks so I put chocolate milk in there. Pffft. Gave the little booger a sip of it and sat it on the floor and walked away. She went straight to it and drank it like she's known how to use her cup forever. :haha: I need to rethink motivation with this kid.


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: eyemom


----------



## nevergivingup

Mamatex: I agree w/ your nurse. I feel the same way, to be honest I would've love to been prego right now if I wasn't in school get them all out the way instead of dragging it along not really knowing if we'll really be pregnant and keep it. A year was my goal but this BABYFEVER is raging.

Pinkcasi: 2 babies is what my Hubby want, a boy and a girl so hopefully the next one will be a boy to so we can keep going:winkwink: and that is exciting knowing your little girl may be the next princess or rather will, go ahead and speak it into existence.

Essie: They def are!! Sorry ab your little one sounds like she knows what she's doing no need to worry.


----------



## essie0828

Ugh, OV day is coming up and I feel broody. I keep wondering why im putting off ttc for real somedays. I saw a fat lil breastfed boy at the eye doc and I can't stop thinking about it. I told DH and his reply was "I know, I see em and want to snatch and run" :haha: of course he's kidding but I think he's broody to. I'm worried I can't manage 2.


----------



## nevergivingup

Essie: Looks like I'm not the only one with BabyFever:haha: 

I'm going to start tracking my "O" after my cycle next month "just in case"!


----------



## essie0828

Lol. Nope your not alone ;)


----------



## eyemom

essie0828 said:


> My LO had her eye appointment Tuesday and she has to wear a patch on her eye an hr a day. She has mild amblyopia. We have to do this for 4 months but hopefully it will help her motor skills some. She's progressing pretty fast right now and I'm thankful. She's quite the comic, I was afraid she couldn't use her sippy cup well. She would take a few sips and throw it or bang it around. I thought she wasn't coordinated enough. She doesn't get many sugary snacks so I put chocolate milk in there. Pffft. Gave the little booger a sip of it and sat it on the floor and walked away. She went straight to it and drank it like she's known how to use her cup forever. :haha: I need to rethink motivation with this kid.

LOVE this sippy cup story, haha. Yum yum momma!

Good on you for getting her eyes checked out this young. Amblyopia tackled this young has quite a good prognosis. :thumbup:


----------



## mowat

Wow, I've been off for a few days and there were pages to catch up on! Almost home from my trip (only 3 long days of driving left, if we're lucky!)

Been feeling pretty good and was down to just some spotting, but bleeding came back today along with some somewhat odd stomach pain. Don't think it's anything major, but might make a doctor's appointment when I get home and ask for an ultrasound to see that we're "all cleared out", so to speak.

Haven't heard anything yet about my surgery, which is scheduled for August 21st. I suppose there might be a phone message when I get home. Still don't know if I have to pay for the surgery itself or the travel down to Vancouver. I'm guessing my family doctor doesn't even know that this has even been scheduled. Guess I'll go see them about that too! 

Good luck to everyone this month! Hope I'll be back to trying soon---crossing my fingers for September if my surgery goes well.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha Never i think my OH would go mental if she did marry a royal, he's not very keen on the royal family, im not really bothered but it would be nice if she could marry a rich man and keep her parents in a manor i would love to become accustomed too ha ha 

I hear what your saying about keeping going if the next is another boy, my OH doesn't want any more but he wanted a boy so im hoping i can talk him into trying again, but well see how this one goes first.

Mt friend had her scan yesterday, she's having a boy! shes a week and a half behind me, so a little boyfriend for my baby Stella.

My other friend is going in for a DNC today, she asked me loads of questions as she had the choice to wait or have the op, i think she just wants it to be over, i couldn't really advise as mine happened naturally and i didn't have the option, i really dont know what i would have done if presented with the choice, im hoping that she can just have it done and try and move on, hopefully it will give her a little closure.

No other news from this end i dont think. I think shes been moving around a bit but im still not sure it's a weird feeling, Oh and i've pickedthe colour of her room im sooo excited!

Good luck everyone oving soon or testing xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry for not updating sooner. Got a bfn which I was starting to expect as my signs suddenly started to vanish. I might have gotten ov signs on Monday but I can't be sure. My body is behaving strangely as I started getting AF signs the day after and that would be too soon. And I had gotten AF signs a week and a half into my cycle. 

Still feeling sad and sulky from the disappointment so that's why I'm not really around much these days.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry it was bad news starry :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry Night said:


> Sorry for not updating sooner. Got a bfn which I was starting to expect as my signs suddenly started to vanish. I might have gotten ov signs on Monday but I can't be sure. My body is behaving strangely as I started getting AF signs the day after and that would be too soon. And I had gotten AF signs a week and a half into my cycle.
> 
> Still feeling sad and sulky from the disappointment so that's why I'm not really around much these days.

Thank goodness your ok , you can be a sulky as you want xxxxxx once your safe and ok:flower: sorry your disappointed :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

essie: Cute story!! 

mowat: Good luck with the surgery and that drive! Whoah!! 

Pink: Congrats to your friend. I so would like to have a play date for Sky but many of my female and male acquaintances have children that are quite a bit older. I am thinking of using meetup.com to find a mommy group. I also want to try and meet people the old fashioned way by going to places like the park or someting in hopes of striking up a friendship. My present is littered with people I know that still go out and party. Since I pretty much have decided to set aside that life, I need to make new friends!! As far as the movement is concerned sometimes it can be hard to distinguish between movement, gas, or some other bodily function. You are far along enough to start feeling something so I bet you are feeling things!!

Starry: It's ok. No need to apologize. I don't think many women in your position would want to rush to say they got a BFN. I know you and others have been having a hard time, so being MIA is understandable. I am sorry you got the BFN. 

AFM: I have gotten away with feeling pretty good for most of the pregnancy. I had flare ups with my chest, round ligament pain, and some days where I didn't feel the best but mostly I have been ok until now. I have been getting less sleep lately. Combine this with late third trimester shenanigans and I am one exhausted mama these days. Today I went to a sheriff's station near my house and had help with my car seat. I had to turn the AC in my car off and it was very hot. I had to put my weight down on the car seat and try to not pass out. My car is small and it was a PITA to maneuver around in the back. After that I went grocery shopping and tired myself out some more carrying in a pack of water. These last few weeks are dragging, but I know there is a light at the end of the tunnel, a light that will shine bright until my dying day. Been waiting a long time to meet my daughter.


----------



## bamagurl

So sorry Starry :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Pink, lol I agree, that def sounds like the life to me....don't care for you all to much but I'm a fan of your wealth....hahaha! I started feeling my LO kicking around 18 weeks, it wasn't as noticeable it was more like gas bubbles in my stomach that wouldnt ever come out it happened only early in the morning while I was lying down. I'm sure she's kicking away in there. Sorry ab your friend, I've been there and you're right all we want it to do is be over so we can start again. Prayers sent her way. And Congrats to your little princess up coming boyfriend.

Sorry Starry, i do hope it gets better with time.

Mowat: Glad u made it bk safely and ready to go at it. It's def yours!

Hi to all the ladies!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

nevergivingup said:


> Pink, lol I agree, that def sounds like the life to me....don't care for you all to much but I'm a fan of your wealth....hahaha! I started feeling my LO kicking around 18 weeks, it wasn't as noticeable it was more like gas bubbles in my stomach that wouldnt ever come out it happened only early in the morning while I was lying down. I'm sure she's kicking away in there. Sorry ab your friend, I've been there and you're right all we want it to do is be over so we can start again. Prayers sent her way. And Congrats to your little princess up coming boyfriend.
> 
> Sorry Starry, i do hope it gets better with time.
> 
> Mowat: Glad u made it bk safely and ready to go at it. It's def yours!
> 
> Hi to all the ladies!!

Well she definately was moving about yesterday, and she kicked me really hard in the ribs, lol i was telling a story about how id seen this woman trip over and fall on her face in the street and it was really funny, then she kicked me! so she was either laughing with me or telling me off so laughing at someones accident.
My Oh is desperate to feel her, he spends all his time with this head on my stomach saying come on princess kick daddy, but i tell him she's still too little for him to feel it, he's going to be overjoyed when he can though, and he admitted he's really starting to like the idea of a daughter, i knew he would, but he does ask that i can get some other colours other than just pink ha ha 

Hooray for Friday, Im thinking carpet shopping tomorrow, then visiting the MIL on Sunday, anyone got anything good planned for the weekend?


----------



## garfie

Starry - BIG :hugs: looks like we are in the same boat :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Pink: haha I would've been laughing too!!! Of course I would've felt bad that she fell but that would've been hard not to laugh, maybe your princess had your sense of humor and was laughing too! My Hubby gave up trying to hear when I was early but once he started thumping, flipping and moving all day and could actually be seen and felt outside my stomach even through my clothes my hubby was excited but got freaked out when it was continuous and went from one side of my stomach all the way rolling to the other, he never wanted to touch it again! Haha.

Arrrrggh: Im in baby Fever overload now! I need Cold Stone Creamery Cookies n Cream ice cream to satisfy my craving! Going on a 5 hr drive out of town tommorrow with DH and son and I have to drive bc my DH will be just getting off so washing and packing clothes for our 2 day stay.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh i cant wait for that, to be able to feel and see her on the outside, though im sure that will kill OH's desire for me sexually ha ha 
thought when you say it like that I just picture that scene from alien with the chest ripping eugh!

Have a nice trip, make sure you stop and rest lots as it's a long drive, enjoy!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh and i was wondering the other day, where's Diamond, i've not seen her about in a while anyone know? hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Starry Night

garfie said:


> Starry - BIG :hugs: looks like we are in the same boat :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:hugs: I'm sorry, garfie. Our bodies are cruel, aren't they? I hate that we get mock pregnancy signs after a m/c. We're already so emotionally fragile that we don't need false hopes. :nope:

I'm going to test again next Friday. If I did ovulate on Monday then I'll be 11dpo by then. But I'm going to have to distract myself because I know that symptom spotting is going to be useless this time around.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies. Just needed to get this off my chest. 

According to my OB at my appointment today and the nurse that drops by every Friday to check on me due to my GD ,the baby is still up high. The nurse told me that she likes to see babies at or below the belly button at 37 weeks. I am only 37+2 and I know I still have quite a bit of time left for this baby to do her thing, but I have this irrational fear she will stay high up and won't descend to put the necessary pressure on my cervix so that I dilate. 

I know I shouldn't be so nervous about this, but I am really nervous about having a lot of interventions for my labor. I understand I might need the help of interventions, but I would like to go into labor on my own. My OB said he did not see any contractions on the monitor today when I did my NST and told me that without real deal contractions, I could not expect the baby to descend. I guess I should be thankful that I am not plagued with real deal contractions, but at the same time I am just worried I will be one of those women who have a really long labor and ends up with a C section. I am nervous about having major surgery. I had my gall bladder removed and the incisions were pretty small from that surgery, but I hurt something awful afterwards. My husband isn't going to be around to help me because he has to go back to work so I am hoping to avoid a situation where I would be trying to juggle a new baby and more extensive recovery.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I think I'd be stressed too. I can't remember when my DS dropped but I remember feeling like a lot of that final stuff happened rather quickly so it could all change in a day. I always thought the baby dropped relatively soon before labour? :shrug: I don't know exactly but I remember my mom would comment whenever a pregnant girl's belly had dropped that "her time will be soon" and we usually found out the girl delivered within the week.

I really hope you get the delivery you want. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Mama - I think I'd be stressed too. I can't remember when my DS dropped but I remember feeling like a lot of that final stuff happened rather quickly so it could all change in a day. I always thought the baby dropped relatively soon before labour? :shrug: I don't know exactly but I remember my mom would comment whenever a pregnant girl's belly had dropped that "her time will be soon" and we usually found out the girl delivered within the week.
> 
> I really hope you get the delivery you want. :hugs:

Thanks!! I am just really anxious. These last few weeks are dragging and just getting hotter by the day!


----------



## essie0828

Mama I hope you get the birth you want hun. But whatever happens, trust me, you will cope just fine. 

I was in a very similar situation. My OH went back to work the second night after DD was born and I had a c section. But wow the pure adrenaline of having her here, alive, and in my arms carried me. I didn't think healing from my surgery was bad at all. I just avoided stairs and stayed cuddled up in bed with my new baby girl as much as possible.


----------



## essie0828

Btw pregnant in Texas this time of year has to be a form of torture :haha: :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

MamaTex, I know everyone's different, but fwiw, no one ever talked about whether my daughter had descended during my pregnancy. I know I was a little dilated for the last 3 weeks or so (2 cm at 36+4), but I never thought I looked different and it never felt different. Doctor probably measured but I don't remember her saying anything either way. I never had anything even somewhat resembling a contraction until it was SRS BSNS labor. It went okay. Maybe call up a doula or a midwife? Some of them really like to talk even though they won't be helping you through your actual labor? Perhaps they would have some thoughts on something you could do to help encourage baby to drop? Though I think a lot of the time, baby's gonna do what baby's gonna do. Fx for you, praying you can have the delivery you want. But no matter what, you are going to be on :cloud9: when you hold that baby in your arms.

(I've also heard of people having a closed, hard cervix and then BOOM DILATION.)


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex can't wait for your big Day!!! And don't worry yourself ab the dropping and c-section, I agree once u have ur baby naturally or cesarean in your arms Nothing else will matter, the pain, the bleeding, seriously nothing will matter. I was told @ 37 weeks I didn't drop nor dilated, went bk in 38 wks nothing still but was told I had to get induced next wk. stayed in labor from 02/25 10pm to 02/26 they said he wouldn't come down anymore bc he was in an awkward position so c-section it was. When the doc came in an told me cesearean I told him no and I kept to it until my DH came in and made me do it which was the best choice for my baby to survive bc his heart was decelling. At the end of the day I find myself enjoying my ceserean after effects. You'll be fine!

Pink: Thanks and yes ma'am, that totally had killed any sex life we had....and at the end of my pregnancy all I wanted was sex and he denied me! Lol

Starry night: Im sorry ma'am for what you're going through. I've been there, but my problem was keeping the baby, loss after loss after loss....wondering when was it going to come to an end. At One point I felt like my body was damaged but I kept going, kept trying and kept praying and God had heard my prayers and watch me cry day after day. Don't give up on this journry&#128532; bc it does get tiresome, my 3 losses can't compare to some but once u lose 1 it's almost as if you lose your soul ESP. if you really wanted that. I'm praying for u and everyone lady in here whose having a hard time, if I ever make anyone feel uncomfortable with my comments let me know bc I've been there and I don't want anyone else to have to be there either. 

Great Day ladies!

FX for everyone!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey everyone! I've been lurking, but too tired to respond most times. This new job is killing me.

My husband wants me to go talk to a therapist about the miscarriage and infertility, and I think it's way overdue. It's really been this ongoing struggle and burden I carry around everyday that has really impacted a lot of my life. Like at work, when everyone is talking about their kids and showing pictures, I have nothing to contribute but still have to look interested in THEIR kids, when I really just want to run far far away from that conversation. I'm still angry. When people I went to high school with are having their 3rd child, and I'm still struggling to get pregnant, it pisses me off. When the pregnant woman at work is bitching about how crappy her summer was because she couldn't drink because of her stupid baby, which is also her 3rd, it pisses me off. And it hurts. The void from being childless and inferitile is killing me, and is often most painful when nobody is around that I would talk to about it, leaving me to suffer in silence most days. 

So that's my rant, and I'm seeking council.


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba: I've had to deal with the same feeling of anger so I know where you are coming from. I know I am pregnant now, but don't think I still don't get upset when someone talks about not being able to drink. That makes me mad too!! Also, don't force yourself into uncomfortable positions. 

What is now an ex friend would irritate me whenever I went over to visit her because she would constantly complain about her kids and about being a mom as if it was this burden. It would make me so angry. She was blessed with three awesome kids, but I got the impression from her that they were just one more thing in her life that made it difficult. I miss those kids way more than her. She was just unpleasant to be around and made me so mad that I had to sever the friendship. I know it is harder to walk away from people at work, especially when coworkers can be so adamant you share in their kid-related show and tell, but just pretend you need to be elsewhere or do something else if you can. I hope you find a positive release for your emotions and can start feeling better. 

To everyone else: I am sorry if it seems like I am putting down a particular way of delivery. I want to apologize if it offended anyone. A healthy baby and a living mama is what is important in the end. I appreciate the feed back yesterday. I feel a little better. I alternate between excitement and nervousness. If I go in fearful, I won't have a positive experience no matter what happens so I am going to work on being more positive and just continue to stay informed of all the options I have available to me. I am grateful to live in an age where modern medicine allows for the best possible outcome when assistance in labor is needed.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - no worries. We all want our deliveries to go perfectly and enjoy the moment of meeting our little ones. But I do think there is a lot of pressure out there to have the perfect everything....perfect pregnancy (yummy mummy, anyone?)...perfect delivery...and the perfect baby with the perfect nursery. Labour is called "labour" for a reason. It's work! And anything can happen. This is one time where the ends do justify the means. I think everyone is just trying to encourage you that things will be OK. If we could get through tough labours, then you can too.

And I have heard my fair share of perfect delivery stories so it is very possible to get the birth you want. I had a friend who even described labour as "easy". So there you go. lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

Es, I'm so sorry your struggling just now I think therapy is a really good idea, venting on here is one thing but a professional is another matter, I've seem many over the years and whilst I'm still crazy it has helped.
I can't possibly imaging what you're going through, yes I lost a baby but I fell pregnant again relatively quickly (6 months) at the time I thought my world was over and I still think about my lo and the things I won't get to do but I feel blessed to be carrying this little one, so I won't say I know how you feel because I don't think anyone does really only you know and some days are worse than others, but you're doing everything you can to ensure you can conceive and carry full term, there is no reason why you can't have it all, I really hope you do soon. :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

*hugs* ES. Vent anytime you need to. :) Glad you are going to be able to talk to someone though. Hope it is a healing process for you. I don't know if I could ever stop being angry about women who complain about not drinking during pregnancy, or complain nonstop about having kids, but it doesn't have to own you. Wishing you the best. <3

AFM: I'm on CD2. I think. CD1 was kind of a weird one where it could almost pass as spotting but not quite? Ugh. Hope I ovulate at a normal time this month because if I ov late it'll put me too close to my gyn appt. I don't know if I've ever looked forward to a regular gyn appt this much before though. Looking forward to finally getting to talk to a Dr about why I can't get pregnant again. Still nervous though b/c it's a new Dr and the first time I've seen a man for lady problems. He comes quite highly recommended though.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone, hope your all well.

I have to tell you thins story about my stepson, he's a lovely boy mostly but he really has his moments, he's 11 nearly 12 and he's a boy so i guess they just dont think before they speak.

So we were over at my MIL's yesterday visiting with the family, my new neice was there she's 6 weeks old and such a cutie, she was on a blanket on the floor and my SS comes in and starts showing me this strange kick thing that involves throwing himself on the floor, so i said, 'dont do that, if you lose your balance you'll kick the baby in the head' to which he replies 'i wont because im not stupid and even if i do they can just have another one' can you believe it, so i pulled him up for it, which is getting easier and easier, he's not mine so i dont like telling him off but sometimes it's necessary.
Then when we were on our way home in the car, we were talking about the baby and the new parents, and my SS says 'that'll be you soon.....Unless you have a miscarriage' I went absolutely mental i can tell you, he doesn't know about our loss but even so that is just darn right inappropriate to say isn't it? 
When we got home it was mentioned again and bless him without prompting he said 'im sorry if i upset you with what i said' and i tried to explain to him calmly that he needs to think before he says things as people can get upset and that talking about the loss or injury of a child is not funny or acceptable, i said with reference to the comment he made about my neice and how 'they can just have another' 'How would you like it if i said Oh it's ok i can injure you because your mum has another 2 kids so she's wont care? that's upsetting right and of course your mum would care' I think he got it then.

But it really bothers me how i had to deal with all that on my own without my OH, he was in the car as well when he said it but apparently he didn't hear and course i just totally jumped on it without giving him chance but i shouldn't have to tell a nearly 12 year old that that is unacceptable should I?!?!
I dont know what his mum and stepdad let him get away with but that is just darnright wrong!

Sorry for the longwinded rant but i was so put out by it, like i say he's normally such a good boy, he's really excited to have another little sister, he wanted a brother but when we told him it's a girl he said 'Oh well it's better than nothing' which i thought was nice, and he keeps saying things like 'our baby' 'when we have our baby' I was concerned that he would feel a bit pushed out but he loves it, but then he's come out with sometingvile like yesterday and i think 'Why you little......'

Anyway other than that i got to spend the day with a 6 week old baby and get some practice in loved it even though she has colic and cried all day bless her.

what's the news, anything going down?


----------



## eyemom

I think 12 is definitely old enough to know better. But sometimes kids get strange ideas of what they think is going to be funny or cute. That's good that he apologized. Sounds like you handled it quite well.


----------



## MamaTex

To everyone: Hope things are going well and everyone had a good weekend. 

eyemom: How much did you spot? Was it just a brief guest appearance or was it throughout the day? Bodies can be so weird. Good luck with this cycle. 

Pink: I think you handled things with your step son well. He needs to know that there are things you say that are not funny nor appropriate. You may not be his biological mother, but when stuff like you described happens, someone needs to step up and provide guidance! Good job. 

AFM: Nothing too new to report with me. Our land lord, which lived next to us, moved last week. Upon moving out, they took out some carpet and dumped that outside the gate in front of our house!! Granted, the land lord and her husband owns the house we are renting from them, but there is now a pile of rolled up carpet and empty flooring boxes out front!! We have heavy trash pick up out here, but I am not sure how it needs to be assembled in order to be picked up. I will check into it because it makes our house look trashy. My husband doesn't think it is a big deal, but I want the front of our house looking better. 

In baby news, at my appointment last Friday the baby was estimated to weigh around 6 lbs. She passed her NST and quick check via ultrasound. On Saturday though she gave me a scare because her movement was so sporadic. I wanted to chalk it up to a super lazy day, but my nerves got the best of me and I went to L&D for decreased fetal movement. The baby ended up being fine and she had a kick party the rest of the early morning. I was so tired I fell asleep on the monitors. I must have been tired because my back was hurting something awful and I was being kicked. Didn't matter lol


----------



## Tricia173

Had another ultrasound and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be thankful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken. :cry:


----------



## garfie

Tricia - BIG :hugs: so sorry hun, I think Never also had the same thing happen to her.:flower:

Still rest up and make sure you drink plenty Baby A still needs you:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks mama and eye, it does make me think maybe i can do this parent thing after all.

Tricia im so sorry, :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

MamaTex said:


> eyemom: How much did you spot? Was it just a brief guest appearance or was it throughout the day? Bodies can be so weird. Good luck with this cycle.

Too much for a pantyliner but light for the start of a period. Darker, looked older, not red flow. I don't know the timing because it was light enough I couldn't feel it. It was a busy work day so I rarely made it to the bathroom. It's just what I saw after several hours. After I got home and could pay more attention, it had slowed down quite a bit. Next day was red flow.

Because of the amount, I'm calling it day 1. It was just a weird start.

Tricia I'm so sorry. :hugs: Praying for you and Baby A, thankful you still have something wonderful to help you through a devastating time. <3


----------



## MamaTex

eyemom: Ok I see. Guess the next few days will let you know what's up!!

Tricia: So sorry to hear about Baby B. Bless that lil' angel.


----------



## Starry Night

Tricia - I am so sorry about baby B. Take care of yourself. I have read somewhere that when a twin survives the other one miscarrying it is usually a sign of its own vitality. I know that doesn't take away from the pain of losing one of your precious little ones. 

I miscarried my son's twin though I didn't take time to mourn it until after DS was born so I could keep calm. I was still having problems and wasn't ready to deal with it.


----------



## Tricia173

Starry Night said:


> Tricia - I am so sorry about baby B. Take care of yourself. I have read somewhere that when a twin survives the other one miscarrying it is usually a sign of its own vitality. I know that doesn't take away from the pain of losing one of your precious little ones.
> 
> I miscarried my son's twin though I didn't take time to mourn it until after DS was born so I could keep calm. I was still having problems and wasn't ready to deal with it.


I hope baby a is strong because I am terrified of losing a too!


----------



## eyemom

MamaTex said:


> eyemom: Ok I see. Guess the next few days will let you know what's up

Well it's definitely AF just wish I knew how to count it.


----------



## Kat S

Oh Tricia...no!!! Honey, I am SO sorry!! I know how hard that is. I hope you have all the support you need, and that your other baby continues to grow healthy and strong.


----------



## eyemom

Yet another facebook friend posting a new pregnancy announcement. :-\ Happy for her just feeling left behind again.


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - :hugs: Sorry. I understand how tough it is to see others getting what we want so much.

Tricia - I really hope your surviving baby is strong and holds on. Thinking of you and your little angel. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Tricia I'm so sorry :( that's very sad news xxxxxx I'm thinking of you and your little ones xxxx


----------



## essie0828

:hugs: Tricia. Sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## eyemom

Went to bed...basal thermometer on headboard. Woke up...basal thermometer nowhere to be found. *facepalm* <-- placeholder til I'm no longer mobile and can find an appropriate smiley ;) 

At least it's not a day that really matters.

It's mysterious though. No pets.


----------



## garfie

Eye - Oh dear hun, could it be under the bed, under your pillows.:shrug:

At least I have an excuse - a naughty cat that swats things off the side - how many times in a morning have I been scrabbling around on the floor for my lipstick:haha:

AFM - Still waiting - 5 weeks post DNC :growlmad:

Hope you find it soon:hugs:

Anyone due to test - I did still negative:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Tricia173 said:


> Had another ultrasound and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be thankful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken. :cry:

O sorry Tricia ab your loss of one of your babies. I know how hard that is. As Garfie commented early I too had lost one of my twins. It was very hard to hear that the heart had stop beating but it was very much relieving to hear that one baby heart was still beating. So I focused on the one that was living and am so grateful that he made it and is in my arms now sleeping. I know it's hard but enjoy that baby whose still kicking away in there.

Good Day ladies.


----------



## essie0828

Well ladies I may be in the tww again this cycle :wacko: dtd close to ovulation time according to my calendar but I think I ovulated a week early again.


----------



## eyemom

Hmm, so maybe it's a blessing I didn't get pg this last cycle. If anyone remembers me complaining about having a cold a few weeks ago. I know it's dangerous to consult Dr. Google, but I'm 99% sure I have this (_much_ milder than those photos): 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pityriasis_rosea

Either just before the cold symptoms or around the same time, I noticed a rash in my armpit. It kind of expanded like ringworm so I was worried it was that. But then I got a few smaller patches on my abdomen, a couple on my back, and one on the back of my leg. They don't itch at all, thankfully.

But anyway, I stumbled onto something stating it can be dangerous in pregnant women, and then I found this:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18489054

Now I'm thinking maybe we should sit this cycle out, at least if the rash is still lingering in a week or so. Which totally bums me out now, but if I _did_ get pregnant, I would be so worried.


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - Yikes, I hope it clears up soon! Sometimes life sends us these little silver linings when things don't go the way we want. Are you going to be seeing a doctor? S/He would be able to give you a better idea if it's OK to continue with TTC.

essie - good luck! Would you still be in it if you had ovulated a week early? You may need to start including that into the timing of BD'ing if you don't get your bfp this month.

afm - plan on testing on Friday. I could be due for AF that day going by my usual 40 day cycles but by ov signs it could be 11dpo which is sort of early. Not feeling anything one way or the other which is kind of funny because the whole cycle I've been feeling either on the verge of AF or a new pregnancy. Now I just feel normal. I do feel a little pressure in the pelvic region that gets achey from time to time but I don't know how to read that.


----------



## Tricia173

nevergivingup said:


> Tricia173 said:
> 
> 
> Had another ultrasound and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be thankful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken. :cry:
> 
> O sorry Tricia ab your loss of one of your babies. I know how hard that is. As Garfie commented early I too had lost one of my twins. It was very hard to hear that the heart had stop beating but it was very much relieving to hear that one baby heart was still beating. So I focused on the one that was living and am so grateful that he made it and is in my arms now sleeping. I know it's hard but enjoy that baby whose still kicking away in there.
> 
> Good Day ladies.Click to expand...

 I am trying really hard to focus on the baby I have left! I am very grateful to have this baby, I just hope I get to keep this one!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Thanks Starry :) Good luck to you to. If I ovulated a week early there's no chance as we have only dtd once this month. Pretty pathetic huh :haha: We were actually going to prevent this month because of the stress from all the testing on DD but we broke over on a whim. I don't think it was the right timing but we shall see ;) I'm supposed to be due aug 13 according to my calendar.


----------



## nevergivingup

Tricia173 said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia173 said:
> 
> 
> Had another ultrasound and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be thankful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken. :cry:
> 
> O sorry Tricia ab your loss of one of your babies. I know how hard that is. As Garfie commented early I too had lost one of my twins. It was very hard to hear that the heart had stop beating but it was very much relieving to hear that one baby heart was still beating. So I focused on the one that was living and am so grateful that he made it and is in my arms now sleeping. I know it's hard but enjoy that baby whose still kicking away in there.
> 
> Good Day ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying really hard to focus on the baby I have left! I am very grateful to have this baby, I just hope I get to keep this one!Click to expand...

Believe me, I know! Its very hard, Even now I daydream of how it would've been with my son twin still living. DH and I always talk ab it and chuckle at the thought of if s/he was here bc our one that did made it is a wonderful and amazing handful. It really makes you really paranoid bc now u only have one and u don't want anything else to go wrong, I know...I ran to the bathroom 3x more then I usually had done once I learned one had died. But just stay positive and try not to stress, enjoy this pregnancy...this baby is yours!!

P.s: Who says if you're going to try again that the next pregnancy won't be twins:winkwink: at least that's what DH and I are hoping for!


----------



## essie0828

Tricia :hugs: I also think I lost a twin to my daughter very early in pregnancy. At 5.5 weeks I had an early US and saw 2 sacs, the tech beamed and started to say something but the doctor hushed her and said "I'm not going to call it till I see more." He said this to her. Removed the probe before I could study the screen again and told me to come back in 2 weeks. In two weeks sure enough there was only my daughter in there. I know I saw 2 sacks in the beginning though. My doc knew I had suffered 3 losses previously so I think he was trying to shield me. Not to mention Im huge compared to him and im sure he didn't want to deal with me being a huge blubbering mess. 

It really sucks but DD was strong and made it. Hopefully your little passenger will be the same :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

The thought of twins scares the crap outta me :haha: I barely stumbled through colic and feeds every 2 hours with just ONE!


----------



## essie0828

Never you are a brave lady ;).


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> eyemom - Yikes, I hope it clears up soon! Sometimes life sends us these little silver linings when things don't go the way we want. Are you going to be seeing a doctor? S/He would be able to give you a better idea if it's OK to continue with TTC.

Maybe, I wasn't considering it at first because I always default to "it wouldn't work anyway" which drives my dh nuts. Understandably I guess. I haven't gotten a new PCP since I got new insurance, so I'd have to find a new PCP, get in for an appointment, and possibly get a derm consult all within a week. Does that happen in real life?

I'm totally bummed. It'd be my first time sitting a month out on purpose. I don't know if I could handle it. :sad2:


----------



## essie0828

eyemom said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> eyemom - Yikes, I hope it clears up soon! Sometimes life sends us these little silver linings when things don't go the way we want. Are you going to be seeing a doctor? S/He would be able to give you a better idea if it's OK to continue with TTC.
> 
> Maybe, I wasn't considering it at first because I always default to "it wouldn't work anyway" which drives my dh nuts. Understandably I guess. I haven't gotten a new PCP since I got new insurance, so I'd have to find a new PCP, get in for an appointment, and possibly get a derm consult all within a week. Does that happen in real life?
> 
> I'm totally bummed. It'd be my first time sitting a month out on purpose. I don't know if I could handle it. :sad2:Click to expand...

:hugs: And im pretty sure a pcp can diagnose that. Just tell him/ her your suspicion and see about getting a blood test for the antibodies to that specific virus. About the holding off on ttc if you do have something that could be dangerous, call an OB or Fetal medicine specialist and ask. Sometimes if you get a diagnosis from a pcp they will give you advice over the phone. But my only experience is in the States. If your in another country... I have no clue. :haha:


----------



## ESwemba84

eyemom said:


> Hmm, so maybe it's a blessing I didn't get pg this last cycle. If anyone remembers me complaining about having a cold a few weeks ago. I know it's dangerous to consult Dr. Google, but I'm 99% sure I have this (_much_ milder than those photos):
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pityriasis_rosea
> 
> Either just before the cold symptoms or around the same time, I noticed a rash in my armpit. It kind of expanded like ringworm so I was worried it was that. But then I got a few smaller patches on my abdomen, a couple on my back, and one on the back of my leg. They don't itch at all, thankfully.
> 
> But anyway, I stumbled onto something stating it can be dangerous in pregnant women, and then I found this:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18489054
> 
> Now I'm thinking maybe we should sit this cycle out, at least if the rash is still lingering in a week or so. Which totally bums me out now, but if I _did_ get pregnant, I would be so worried.

I had this about 5 years ago. It started with a round scaley patch on my back, then expanded to all over my trunk area. It reminded me of chicken pox, but not very itchy. Apparently it comes from the dormant Epstein Barr virus (I had mono when I was 17), and there's nothing they can do......it goes away after a few weeks. As far as pregnancy risks, I don't know, but since the virus is active, I can't imagine it would be completely safe. Good luck!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Blimey, there are a lot of pages to get through ha ha 

Ok sorry if i miss anyone,

Eye - I hope your rash is just a random heat rash or somethng and not something nastier, but if your concerned best to wait it out i guess.

Essie - Good luck you never know....

Starry - Good luck for Fri.

everyone else, much love hope your all well.

AFM not too much to report this end, we've got a few more bits and bobs done at the house, i can now finish the paint stripping and start the painting soon hopefully.
Shes been moving about alot the last few days, we went to the cinema the other day and i dont hink she liked the movie ha ha, it's nice though.

It's new fruit day today woot, 22 weeks, and baby is a .....


----------



## nevergivingup

Essie: sorry to hear that you suffered the same thing. But yes I want twins!! First it was I'm ready to try again:wacko: now she wants twins! This lady is CRAZY...:haha: Essie I know what u mean that colic is horrible and the Breastfeeding every 2 hrs...its enough to make you say enough to making any more babies BUT this crazy lady want 3 more of those colicky, all night crying, can't sleep babies.....it must be my Uterus talking bc my mind is saying...WHAT?!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha Never im so glad you want more it must mean it's going super well with 
Tyler, it makes me feel a bit better about coping with this lo, though i dont know that i'll be jumping back on the horse (so to speak) as quickly as you, if it's up to my OH there wont be any more but we'll see, im waiting to see how it goes, if i feel like my family isn't complete then we'll have to have the conversation again, though it would mean moving house. Im just happy to have this lo on the way im not looking any further ahead than that.


----------



## eyemom

Sorry to revert to an older topic, but thanks for the responses about my rash. Of course if there's something that could be potentially harmful if we conceived, I'd wait. But I'm sure I don't have to tell you all that waiting totally stinks! I've been asking around for new Dr recommendations so I'll try to sort it out.

That's a good point about calling a different Dr to ask if it's ok to keep ttc. I hadn't really even thought of that. Hopefully they would tell me by phone. I just don't know what to expect since I don't know any of these new doctors.

Interesting that it may be caused by EBV. I read that they weren't completely sure what caused it? I don't think I've ever had mono, but it seems like I've heard you can carry the virus and never have symptoms.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry to change the subject but i have to show you what my mum brought for baby, I had seen it in the shop and really wanted it but it's quite expensive for a baby grow but i was hoping someone would buy it for me, my mum then saw it without me telling her and also thought OMG she has to have it ha ha check it out!
 



Attached Files:







Superbaby.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, don't feel bad! The subject of this thread is supposed to be about Trying To Conceive After A Loss for July and August, and your fears about the health of a potential new pregnancy is definitely in that vein! I hope you are ok and this illness heals quickly.


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: Poo on the BFN but yay for it almost being time for the kids to go back to school ya? Not sure if that is good or bad for you because for some households things just get even busier.:haha:

eyemom: Hope you figure out what is going on with the rash. It definitely sucks to have to potentially put TTC on hold, but hopefully you can find an answer to whether you should or not sooner than later

essie: You just never really know. Good luck. :dust:

Starry: On pins and needles for Friday. Good luck.:dust:

kat S: What is your status?

Never: Oh my!! Twins eh? I would love to have fraternal twins. That would be cute. In regards to breast feeding, do you wake Tyler up every 2 to 3 hours never or do you let him feed once he wakes up or shows signs that he is hungry? I have been told that if babies are sleeping you need to wake them up every 3 hours or so to feed because it helps with your supply. 

Pink: That is a cute outfit!!! happy 22 weeks. :thumbup:

Hey to everyone else. Happy Hump Day!!

AFM: 38 weeks today. I woke up a little after 2am feeling funny. It felt like I had heart burn coming on but it never came. My stomach seemed unsettled but I wasn't feeling any stomach cramps or anything I would normally get from indigestion and gas. My stomach was gurgling, rumbling, and making all sorts of weird noises though haha. I am getting really anxious. I know that it could be any day now, although it feels like I will go up to and maybe even over due date. My husband is off today and we have NOWHERE TO BE THANK GOODNESS. No appointments, no child birth classes, nothing!! It will be nice to relax for a change! I am thinking of renting a movie and having some Cheddar Popcorn to go with it. I have been saving it for a special occasion. :winkwink: Today seems like a good day to have Cheddar flavored Popcorn!!


----------



## Kat S

Nothing to tell for me. I was put on birth control this cycle to help shrink a cyst, so we can't try this cycle. Feels like going backwards.

Mamatex, enjoy your relaxation!


----------



## Left wonderin

Cheddar popcorn sound yum !!!


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - that sleeper is darling! My dh is a big comic book fan so he's love something like that for a baby. I'm glad your mom got it for you when you wanted it so much.

Kat - sorry that you've had a setback. Is it only for the one cycle that you have to be on the pill?

never - aw, that's so funny that you're feeling broody already. I think that happens to a lot of mamas. I got that away around 3 months after my son's birth too. Then I quickly changed my mind when I got a pregnancy 'scare'. Having babies 12 months apart was very intimidating to me. LOL I'd also love twins. I love the idea of one boy and one girl. Those sets of twins seem so adorable to me. I think losing my son's twin made me want them all the more though the amount of work needed to have twins and another child scares me. 

afm - another darn pregnancy announcement on FB today complete with photo of the positive pregnancy test. Lucky girl that she thinks a positive test means a living baby will come out of it. She has 2 kids already. Not feeling super sad but definitely letting out lots of little sighs. Just feeling resigned that I can't be a part of that blissfully ignorant world of care-free pregnancies.


----------



## Kat S

Starry, oh that's hard. I hate seeing those announcements and feeling left behind AGAIN. *hug*

Yeah, just the one cycle so my cysts dissipate. I can try again in August.


----------



## ESwemba84

Stupid FB announcements. Had one yesterday. It just rips my heart right out and stomps on it a little. I announced at 8 weeks last time, and when it happens again I'm literally waiting until after the gender scan.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Kat S: ab the cyst and having to wait. But it's good to know that you can fix a problem that could be a bigger problem later on. We're still be here waiting on ya, I'm def not going anywhere.

Pinkcasi: Tyler is doing so much better, he is rotten but he's my rotten baby:baby: :dohh: My family says i got him too spoiled But who else suppose to love him like i do. so yes if loving him is called spoiled then im spoiling him rotten. You def have nothing to worry ab your LO is going to make your world alright even with all the colic and sleepless nights, just looking at them knowing you're their protector makes everything ok with the world. Just focus on this one for now but I'm sure in 3-4 months after your LO is born I'm going to hear that Pinkcasi is Broody again and I will be here broody right with you,:haha: I love that outfit. Totally cute!!

Mamatex: Most of the time he woke up on his own but if not I didn't wake him I just got up and pumped my milk out and refrigerated it. Bc he didn't eat that much I had freezer full and refrigerater full of milk bc my supply was very much flowing. 38 Weeks!!! You def can go any day now!! And why does popcorn night sound like "a way to help with inducing(DTD)"! If not then that's just my broody mind as always!!! 

Starry: That's exactly why I'm twin crazy bc I lost one, and already planned my life out with both if them That I want s/he back but now along with another baby! I'm researching on how I can get my twins......:wacko: (This lady is def a Crazy) I guess I'll learn my lesson one day!!

Garfie: Sorry ab the BFN. I'm always hoping for you!! I know those boys are keeping u busy now.

Eyemom: sorry ab the setback but its one step closer to your BFP if you think about it. Don't lose hope.

Hi BAMAGURL!!!!

Eswemba: I'm not on FB bc it's really annoying, all my friends have 2+ babies and I just have 1, I still feel left behind but theirs were "Oopsies, I really don't want to be pregnant":growlmad: but I know how u feel, after 3 losses, I let everyone figure out on their own, some didn't know until I was 16 wks. Some people ask me in first tri, and I so wanted to tell them to mind their business but I just had to tell them yea and that bothered me bc I what if it happened again then here we go again people looking at me and staring at me like I'm some broken toy or something. You're not the only one who will wait.

AFM: My AF came on twice this month, went off on July 3 and came bk on July 30th. Like as if i really missed her that much.

O well, I'm exhausted, Goodnite ladies from me and my Uterus!! Lol. Crazy lady.....as if I can handle another Tyler!!! :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

A lot of my peers are going onto their third child already. Yeah, it's hard to not feel left behind even though I feel so grateful to have the one I do. I know I'm blessed. It's just hard to imagine my son being an only child.

Kat - I hope this cycle of the pill does the trick and the cysts don't bother you anymore. I'm sure even losing one cycle is frustrating though. 

I couldn't even do it to wait for my OB appointment. Not sure what I'll say if I do get my bfp this weekend. I think I'll feel a little embarrassed for wasting everyone's time. But I don't think I'm pregnant so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## nevergivingup

O Starry, don't think like that. I know you know you're body but it may be surprising you. I'm ready to hear ab your BFP this weekend(I speaking it into existence). And don't you ever think you're wasting anyone time here:growlmad: that's why we're here to listen and support each other. After you get your BFP and you still want to poas, I'll be here waiting to see how it looks. We're in this together no matter what or how long it takes.

And I too dread my baby being the only child, that's one reason y I want to try now.

Ok ok I'm now going to sleep.


----------



## eyemom

What's with all these facebook people getting pregnant. :growlmad: At least in my friend's case, I know she tried for a pretty good while. Probably pushing a year, but I don't know. She had already been trying when I had my m/c and that was 13 mos ago, and she announced just as she entered the 2nd tri. *shrug*

I got an appointment with a new PCP on Friday morning! Just two days away. So I am happy about that. I'll be eager to hear what he says. This rash is already fading, I think. I've had it a couple of weeks or so, just finally thought to look it up. Hopefully I'm way off base and he'll tell me it's fine to get on with the baby makin'. Just not something I want to take chances with. It's not one of my first choices for primary care doctor, so part of me wonders if I should have held out for my first choice and just gone to urgent care for this. But he has some things going for him that I couldn't say for the other doctors I considered. So I'm feeling pretty comfortable with my decision right now. Crazy how a month seems like an eternity when you're ltttc! Kat, before this, when you were talking about sitting a cycle out, I thought, "that totally stinks!" But now, I think I get it! IT TOTALLY STINKS!!! :hissy:


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning everyone , I agree Never ya can't spoil babies ;) lol........ Starry if ya get a BFP this weekend tis not your fault its mother natures plan ;) Kat and Eye mom kit totally get why a month feels like an eternity when ttc .... Hopefully it will fly by !! Eye hopefully your appointment will go well and ya won't have to ! Kat your nearly through yours right ? Do you have to go back to et checked re the cyst first ? 

AFM : MS seems to be getting worse instead of better as I approach 12 weeks , not that I'm complaining but tis hard to be happy when ya feel like throwing up constantly from lunchtime to bed time :haha: but I'm givin it a bash as I'm still feeling so so blessed and grateful xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey hey everyone,

Sorry Kat and Eye having to sit it out but like left said it'll fly by just take the time to chill out and relax.

Never, arr bless Tyler you spoil away, i think my little princess will be spoilt too, it's hard not to i guess when theyre so cute and so wanted, maybe they get all the extra spoils that our angel babies should have got, i dont know about Broody though, i dont know that my OH could cope with me pregnant again, i've been such a hormonal mess ha ha 

I know the whole FB thing is annoying but people just want to share there good new with there friends, i am trying hard to not put to much on FB about my pregnancy as you just dont know who youre going to upset expecially as my best friend recently had a loss, but it's hard when the most important thing ever in your life is happening what else are you supposed to talk about ?!?!?!?!

Left, sorry the MS is bad but it's so worth it, i loved it (when i wasn't complaining) as it makes it feel all the more real, i'll take the sickness and the back pain and everything, (though i will not take Piles thanks!) and it means that my lil miracle baby is ok.

So whens your 12 week scan? Oh i cant wait to see pics, it's so exciting!!!


----------



## eyemom

I'm not really upset about the facebook posts. I'm sure I'll have a lot for fb if/when it happens for us again. It is just hard to see some days. And strange that it sounds like a spurt of new babies amongst our friends! 

Pink I forgot to comment on the sleeper before but it is super adorable.


----------



## Kat S

Oh no! I made a long post thanking you guys for your support while I sit here doing nothing and feeling worthless and backwards. I don't know why it disappeared!!

I'm a week and a half through my BC pills, so I have another week and a half to go. Then I call the FS when I get my period again and they'll check the cyst situation on Day 3. I'm sure it'll be fine. Then we get to try again.

This weekend is about when I would have been ovulating. So weird to be taking pills that prevent that!! Stupid cyst...


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S Hopefully The BC takes out the cyst and you can get back on track. Go away cyst!! :gun:

eyemom: FX that you made a good doctor choice and this guy has way more pros than cons! I am always nervous about going to a new doctor because it is such a pain to find a really good one you gel with.
Never: You can never love a child too much!!

Left: Sorry you are feeling sick. Hopefully things ease up some for you in the next trimester. 

Starry: Again good luck

On the subject of Facebook announcements, I didn't post much about my pregnancy in the very beginning and when I did, it was to a limited group of people who knew what I had gone through. I shared a little more in the third trimester. It's hard to contain the excitement, but I put most of my feelings down in a journal. It was hard for me to see pregnancy announcements on Facebook when I was TTC so I just hid folks from my feed. People have a right to express their excitement and whatever they are feeling, but I definitely didn't want to subject myself to triggers that for me personally would send me on a depression spiral. It's my wish that all the ladies here get to share good news with whoever they want in the near future!! :)

AFM: I didn't get around to eating the Cheddar popcorn last night but it is sitll in the cabinet waiting to be eaten. We made a home made pizza but that was still digesting by the time we popped in a movie to watch. We watched Snitch. It was pretty good. Dwayne the Rock Johnson is usually a good actor and he did a good job in this movie about a father who tries to get his son out of a 10+ year prison term for getting caught up in drug trafficking.


----------



## diamondlove33

Hi ladies, I know i've been absent for a while, I have had a whole lot of CRAP going on :( I need some *HELP!* 

I have been having the WORST PROBLEMS with my job lately.. They won't grant me any time off for any thing extra and now i'm having really bad back pains that have me and my doctor worried and my dr wants to take me out of work for a week to see if that helps, but i'm so scared to tell them because I feel like they are going to try to get me fired. Not sure what my rights are or what to do.. 

I am glad to see that everyone else is doing well <3 Makes me so happy!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Diamond thanks goodness your there and ok, i was starting to worry, and i see your signature says Girl that's news Argh!!!!! yey good work, mine is pink too!

Sorry to hear work is being shitty, i dont know what the rules are in the states but here in the uk you are legally entitled to time off for antenatal stuff, and if your unwell due to pregnancy they cant discipline, although my manager told me that work acn make you take maternity leave early if you have too much sick, and they make out like it's for your benefit thankfully now the ms has subsided im not too bad.

I would certainly look into what your rights are, surely they can fire you.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm pretty sure you can't be fired if you are out on certified sick leave ! I'd call the citizen advise offices in your area or google them they are wonderful for giving all that sort of information . However I'm pretty certain they cannot fire you for being sick !


----------



## MamaTex

diamondlove33 said:


> Hi ladies, I know i've been absent for a while, I have had a whole lot of CRAP going on :( I need some *HELP!*
> 
> I have been having the WORST PROBLEMS with my job lately.. They won't grant me any time off for any thing extra and now i'm having really bad back pains that have me and my doctor worried and my dr wants to take me out of work for a week to see if that helps, but i'm so scared to tell them because I feel like they are going to try to get me fired. Not sure what my rights are or what to do..
> 
> I am glad to see that everyone else is doing well <3 Makes me so happy!

Do you have an HR person at your job you can trust in? I wouldn't go to a manager or higher up until you have spoken with HR about what types of leave you qualify for, including STD. Some of that time may be unpaid, but at least you will have it off. You might also want to inquire at the Department of Labor in California to see what your rights and options are.


----------



## eyemom

Aw Kat I hate it when that happens! I hope these next couple of weeks fly by for you!

Thanks MamaTex. He's actually the husband of one of my elementary school music teachers. And she is lovely, so from what I know of her, he should be a pretty good guy too. I'm not concerned about his character. From talking to his wife, I know they have had some fertility issues too (I mean, I just know they were trying, and there's still no baby, but I don't know details). One time I ran into them at a restaurant, and I actually met him then. He was really nice. I thought I left my phone in the restaurant, and he went back in to help me find it. :) It was in the car.  So he's a good guy, just hoping he's a great doctor too! :)

Also, mama, your post makes me hungry. Mmmm, pizza. AFM, I'm eating Chick fil A for the 2nd day in a row.  

Hi Diamond, I think I must be new since you've posted in here regularly. Good luck to you. That is awful to be going through that. I have no idea what to tell you, but I hope it works out great.

Just wanted to say I am so thankful for you ladies. I am kicking myself for not joining these boards sooner! You all take some of the sting out of the tough times, and the tough times seem to pass by quicker. Thank you! <3


----------



## Starry Night

diamond - sorry your work is giving you such trouble. If your doctor is concerned then I would go with his opinion. Right now the health of you and your baby comes first. If something were to happen then you'd forever resent your work and boss and that wouldn't be good either. I don't know what all the rules are in the States but if you have a written leave by your doctor then what can your work do about it? Maybe go on your state's government website and see if they have anything about work leave due to health reasons and maybe even rules on wrongful firing. 

RE facebook announcements: In a way, I don't mind that people make announcements. I would never say that people shouldn't do that just because someone may or may not be having trouble TTC or just had a loss. I know that this is my issue and my problem but I can always hide them from my feeds. If I ever do get a sticky bean again you better believe I will be posting the news once I felt secure. Everyone knows about my losses so I think they'd be happy for me.


----------



## mackjess

All right ladies, please don't slap me if I sound selfish. My new little man will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, and man oh man have the postpartum blues hit me BIG time this week. I'm beyond overjoyed and filled with love, but at the same time feel so overwhelmed. I've done some reading and spoken to DH and I don't think I'm feeling anything abnormal. Probably due a lot to being so tired. 

Week 2 was a lot harder than week 1. Had an OB appt this afternoon and was looking forward to discussing it with her and getting reassurance from a professional, but they literally called the minute we were putting baby in the carseat to leave to reschedule for tomorrow since she was out delivering a baby. I hope I don't sound ungrateful, I don't and I'm not, but OMG I feel like I am just barely hanging in there sometimes and wonder HOW you keep doing this with no sleep.


----------



## Left wonderin

mackjess said:


> All right ladies, please don't slap me if I sound selfish. My new little man will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, and man oh man have the postpartum blues hit me BIG time this week. I'm beyond overjoyed and filled with love, but at the same time feel so overwhelmed. I've done some reading and spoken to DH and I don't think I'm feeling anything abnormal. Probably due a lot to being so tired.
> 
> Week 2 was a lot harder than week 1. Had an OB appt this afternoon and was looking forward to discussing it with her and getting reassurance from a professional, but they literally called the minute we were putting baby in the carseat to leave to reschedule for tomorrow since she was out delivering a baby. I hope I don't sound ungrateful, I don't and I'm not, but OMG I feel like I am just barely hanging in there sometimes and wonder HOW you keep doing this with no sleep.

:hugs: mack , I'm not yet a mum but have seen my 4 sisters with 13 children between them feel EXACTLY the way you are . It's called " baby blues " I think and due to a mixture of hormones and exhaustion !!! Is there anyone who could give ya a break for a few hours together so you can get a good decent sleep ? I've taken all,of my nieces / nephews for one night when all reached breaking point lol..... Things looked so much better to them after a good night sleep xx I hope ya feel better soon Hun


----------



## eyemom

Aww mack those first two weeks are the worst. It does get better. Combination of hormones settling down and somehow adapting to the crazy sleep (or lack thereof) schedule. Hang in there! <3


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> All right ladies, please don't slap me if I sound selfish. My new little man will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, and man oh man have the postpartum blues hit me BIG time this week. I'm beyond overjoyed and filled with love, but at the same time feel so overwhelmed. I've done some reading and spoken to DH and I don't think I'm feeling anything abnormal. Probably due a lot to being so tired.
> 
> Week 2 was a lot harder than week 1. Had an OB appt this afternoon and was looking forward to discussing it with her and getting reassurance from a professional, but they literally called the minute we were putting baby in the carseat to leave to reschedule for tomorrow since she was out delivering a baby. I hope I don't sound ungrateful, I don't and I'm not, but OMG I feel like I am just barely hanging in there sometimes and wonder HOW you keep doing this with no sleep.

:hugs:

You don't sound ungrateful at all. Who doesn't feel overwhelmed? You are adjusting to this new baby and a new way of living. Some exhaustion, frustration, and baby blues is expected. I am sure I will be feeling similar to you. It's a big change after all!! Hang in there. You are doing a good job.


----------



## Starry Night

mack - sorry you're feeling down. Definitely talk with the OB about how you're feeling. It's so normal to feel stressed, overwhelmed and just down with a new baby. Nothing really prepares you for it. It takes a couple of weeks but both you and the baby will settle into a routine of sorts. And you're always allowed to put the baby down for 5 minutes of you ever need a good cry.

It does get better. Just give yourself lots of patience. You'll get the hang of this mom thing in no time! :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Aww Mack hunny I know exactly how you feel. :hugs: I agree with left. You need at least a 6hr block of sleep to kind of reset. It's difficult to turn them over to someone else but if you can, do it. Sleep will make everything seem better. Lol I remember only managing to get 6hrs straight twice a week. I was almost crazy with sleep deprivation. It's so hard but you will make it, loving that lil guy will pull you through.


----------



## essie0828

And yes its always ok to leave him for a few min if you are overwhelmed. I have had to put DD down in her bed and just walk outside into the cold air to clear my head.


----------



## garfie

Aw Mack - Big :hugs: all of us mums have been there - it is such a difficult period of adjustment, it will get easier it is not called the baby blues for nothing:cry:

If you don't have someone who can take little one off your hands for a few hours - get hubby to sit with baby while you go upstairs and take a nice hot bath and re charge your batteries.

Sleep is what is needed to make you feel better - but I know that is not always possible so just put baby in the crib and stand outside and grab some fresh air.

Are you trying to be super mum (keeping a clean house, cooking meals and looking after little one?) it's not like it is in the films - so cut yourself some slack hun and relax if the housework doesn't get done - so what there's always tomorrow:hugs:

You are a brilliant mum - and don't worry this will soon pass, but I agree talk to the professionals just so they can understand what is happening and can give you some support - certain parts in the UK you can have someone who comes to your house and just looks after the baby for half an hour (just long enough for a nice soak) or she comes down and makes you a cuppa, or feeds the baby just so you can kick back and relax.

As others have said the love you feel for your little one will bring you through this.

In the meantime you know where we all are BIG :hugs: mama.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

OJess, sorry your feeling this way, like everyone says im sure it's normal and we all know your not complaining, once you settle into a routine you'll be fine.

This is something i worry about, will i cope, i need lots of sleep just now but i know that will be a thing of the past but like people say your little one will pull you through.


----------



## mackjess

thanks ladies. my SIL was on vacation this week, but is going to come over one afternoon next week. my mother in law has been bringing me food and I promise my house is a mess. lol. thankful it's the weekend and dh won't be at work the next few days.


----------



## Kat S

Mackjess, I'm so sorry you are having a hard time. I wish I could send you a free nanny to help out!! Who cares if the living room is a disaster if your LO is loved and cared for. That's what I say. I hope you are able to get more sleep.


----------



## mackjess

it's been hard with the breastfeeding since I have to wake him to eat every 3 hours, and he's a slow eater, so I maybe got a 45 minute to hour nap between feedings. that was last week. after Monday he decided he didn't need as much sleep. I thought all newborns did was sleep and eat? he's totally done eating, clean diaper, and burped, but cried if I put him in his bassinet. he wants to stay awake and watch his hands move, which is adorable, but he's not in a safe crib or bed for mommy to be able to sleep, also had a really hard time getting him to settle at night. he maybe slept 6 hours total around his feedings. we have his ped appt in a few hours so I'm going to talk to her about why it seems he isn't sleeping enough, and how to do better with bottles. we tried doing one daddy bottle an evening so I could nap thru that feeding, but he seems confused and lets a lot of it drool back out, then still doesn't sleep and wakes up hungry very soon after.

I had no idea how hard breastfeeding was going to be, and I feel terrible when I hear him starting to wake up and it's so hard for me to get up and feed him. I how this passes soon, I feel like a bad mom being so down. also going to ask the doc about maybe strictly bottle feeding and pumping since that would give me more sleep time.


----------



## Starry Night

I know I had nights where I had to put my son into his bassinet and let him cry because I was so tired I was blacking out and nearly dropping him. He was in the room with me and I still slept through his cries. My body took over, I guess.

afm - had a bfn this morning but wasn't feeling pregnant at all so was expecting it. I think AF should be due tomorrow if I am returning to my 40 day cycles.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

Thanks Pinkcasi and starry and everyone else who makes me feel better about spoiling my LO. Bc my mom and dad watched him yesterday and he gave them a run for their money so they left out of here yelling, "THAT BOY IS SPOILED, THAT DON'T MAKE NO SENSE!" I'm like whatever to myself of course:happydance:

Starry : Soory ab the bfn but this jus gives u time to restrategize if there's ever such a thing in our case. Don't lose hope.

Mackjess: Don't feel bad at all!!! Most women go through that!! I totally did, I began asking myself in my head why I didn't wait or why this but that was only at night when I couldn't get any sleep and I didn't have any help some nights bc my DH was working over the road. But once I did get 3 hrs of sleep and woke up to my baby man duped I feel better and rejuvenated....Until I had to do it all over again:dohh: That is totally normal, AND CONGRATS GURLIE, those 2 weeks came so fast!!! Next week your LO will be 5 months like mine holding their bottles and yapping all day and reaching for who they want! 

How is everyone doing today? Me and the LO will head out for a little shopping.

BAMAGURL, Lpjkp, Lisalee, Sweetz: I know you're lurking hope everything is going great for you mamas!


----------



## Starry Night

Right now I'm trying to decide when I should test again. I should give AF a chance to show first so I may test Monday. But I may even wait until later. My OB appointment is next Thursday and I do want to know one way or the other before that. I could wait until Thursday morning to test if AF hasn't shown.

I'm also thinking that I may start preventing for a short while after my appointment depending on the kind of wait I will have after that for the fertility clinic. Just really torn at the moment.


----------



## mackjess

thanks so much ladies. you are the best!


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> it's been hard with the breastfeeding since I have to wake him to eat every 3 hours, and he's a slow eater, so I maybe got a 45 minute to hour nap between feedings. that was last week. after Monday he decided he didn't need as much sleep. I thought all newborns did was sleep and eat? he's totally done eating, clean diaper, and burped, but cried if I put him in his bassinet. he wants to stay awake and watch his hands move, which is adorable, but he's not in a safe crib or bed for mommy to be able to sleep, also had a really hard time getting him to settle at night. he maybe slept 6 hours total around his feedings. we have his ped appt in a few hours so I'm going to talk to her about why it seems he isn't sleeping enough, and how to do better with bottles. we tried doing one daddy bottle an evening so I could nap thru that feeding, but he seems confused and lets a lot of it drool back out, then still doesn't sleep and wakes up hungry very soon after.
> 
> I had no idea how hard breastfeeding was going to be, and I feel terrible when I hear him starting to wake up and it's so hard for me to get up and feed him. I how this passes soon, I feel like a bad mom being so down. also going to ask the doc about maybe strictly bottle feeding and pumping since that would give me more sleep time.

Definitely ask about options. There is nothing wrong with exploring other options so your baby is fed and you are more present for him. 

Starry: Sorry about the BFN. Whatever you decide, it is your decision. There is no right or wrong, just what you feel is best for you at any given time. 

never: Lol @ your parents' reaction. Hopefully this baby of mine will be like me when I was young and will be calm and quiet, so she won't be too much of a handful whenever she does stay with my parents. Wishful thinking!! She has been rather active the last few days. Wonder if this means something or if that sleep she got all day last Saturday was enough to energize her for a few days. I know I will probably want help after this baby is born, but I am already feeling protective over the baby. I don't want him with anyone but me :haha: Oh and my husband was talking about going out to eat after the baby comes. It dawned on me that this baby is going to have to go just about everywhere I go and I wonder if I will be up for taking her out a week or two after she is born. I will probably feel and look like a mess lol. I've heard the worry never stops and people are right. I am hesitant to take her out into this big world, but it has to be done at some point. If it's not one thing it's another eh?


----------



## MamaTex

Update from today:

I had my weekly appointment. Everything looks good with me and the baby. My OB impressed upon me once again that he feels it would be safer if I was induced at 39 weeks since I will be term and there are increased risks with me going over that due to my high risk conditions. I am going to give it another week and see how I feel. I don't want to be selfish and put my baby at risk, but right now there is no evidence that there is a medical need to be induced right at 39 weeks or even 40 weeks. I am not sure how I feel about going to 41 weeks though. I might see if I can compromise and schedule to be induced at 40.5 if there is an opening at that time. What I am focusing on now is a playlist for labor and delivery, no matter how things go down. Even if I do not go on my own, I will have music to help me keep calm and to visualize my baby is coming because that is all I think about now. I am trying not to be nervous. It's hard though, giving up control and just letting things happen.


----------



## Starry Night

mama - I like to think you can get a hint at a child's personality while they are in the womb. I just knew my son was going to be a social butterfly who would also be bit of an imp! He would kick up a storm whenever there were children in the same room as me and at every check up he kept rolling away from the doppler and the doctor had to "chase" him around just to get the heart beat. But between those times he would often lay quiet so I felt he would also be somewhat congenial. My son is more active than what his womb activity seemed to indicate but he does love other kids, is always getting into mischief and loves to laugh and play tricks. He's generally been a very happy, easy-going kid. Just busy. My predictions were not too far off of the mark. 

That definitely has given me courage to give personalities to my little angels too. I always felt certain characteristics from them. My first angel would have been a sensitive sweetheart, the twin would have been like DS but to a milder degree, my third angel would have been the Diva and the last one a more practical sort. All of them would be tenacious and stubborn too because they all held on longer than the doctors predicted. They fought for survival. When DS gets sick you can just see him willing himself to get better. Always smiling...even with a high fever.

mama, I do hope you can get the birth you want. Why is your OB so insistent on having an early induction if there is no medical evidence that it is necessary?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> mama - I like to think you can get a hint at a child's personality while they are in the womb. I just knew my son was going to be a social butterfly who would also be bit of an imp! He would kick up a storm whenever there were children in the same room as me and at every check up he kept rolling away from the doppler and the doctor had to "chase" him around just to get the heart beat. But between those times he would often lay quiet so I felt he would also be somewhat congenial. My son is more active than what his womb activity seemed to indicate but he does love other kids, is always getting into mischief and loves to laugh and play tricks. He's generally been a very happy, easy-going kid. Just busy. My predictions were not too far off of the mark.
> 
> That definitely has given me courage to give personalities to my little angels too. I always felt certain characteristics from them. My first angel would have been a sensitive sweetheart, the twin would have been like DS but to a milder degree, my third angel would have been the Diva and the last one a more practical sort. All of them would be tenacious and stubborn too because they all held on longer than the doctors predicted. They fought for survival. When DS gets sick you can just see him willing himself to get better. Always smiling...even with a high fever.
> 
> mama, I do hope you can get the birth you want. Why is your OB so insistent on having an early induction if there is no medical evidence that it is necessary?

Oh Starry i don't know if it's my hormones or what but that made me cry, i love that you have lil personalities for all your lost lo's it makes them more real i guess, i often wonder what my angel would have been like and whether this baby will be in any way the same.


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry that was so lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so glad there are ladies here who understand and don't think I'm silly for imagining such things about babies I lost so early. That I can talk about my angels and not be accused of being mopey or "not moving on". To me, talking about a lost loved one is a positive experience. It makes me happy to think of them.


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> mama - I like to think you can get a hint at a child's personality while they are in the womb. I just knew my son was going to be a social butterfly who would also be bit of an imp! He would kick up a storm whenever there were children in the same room as me and at every check up he kept rolling away from the doppler and the doctor had to "chase" him around just to get the heart beat. But between those times he would often lay quiet so I felt he would also be somewhat congenial. My son is more active than what his womb activity seemed to indicate but he does love other kids, is always getting into mischief and loves to laugh and play tricks. He's generally been a very happy, easy-going kid. Just busy. My predictions were not too far off of the mark.
> 
> That definitely has given me courage to give personalities to my little angels too. I always felt certain characteristics from them. My first angel would have been a sensitive sweetheart, the twin would have been like DS but to a milder degree, my third angel would have been the Diva and the last one a more practical sort. All of them would be tenacious and stubborn too because they all held on longer than the doctors predicted. They fought for survival. When DS gets sick you can just see him willing himself to get better. Always smiling...even with a high fever.
> 
> mama, I do hope you can get the birth you want. Why is your OB so insistent on having an early induction if there is no medical evidence that it is necessary?

Awww :) Ya, I like to think my angel had a personality all its own too!! 

As to why my OB is insistent on having an early induction in absence of medical evidence, I think he is just being cautious. He is practicing standard-of-care on me and tbh I think it has more to do with avoiding a medical malpractice suit than anything else. I am of the belief you should treat each patient individually and not just apply a textbook solution to an issue that arises. Granted, the textbook solution may be what is needed to reduce risk or complications, but it isn't always the case. I feel this causes a lot of people to go along with what the doctor says in spite of their individual situation. Anyway, I have a week to see how things play out. I bought an exercise ball yesterday and have been bouncing on it. It is great for back and hip pain. I am using it to encourage my baby to get into position, but if all it does is take pressure off my back and hips, I consider it a good investment. I see myself getting a lot of use out of it after the baby comes. :thumbup:


----------



## eyemom

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is doing well/hanging in there. Been thinking of you all. <3

This morning I had my appointment with my new PCP. :) I liked him. My diagnosis was correct.  Pityriasis rosea. He said no one knows for sure exactly what causes it. It's a self-limited skin condition, and yay for me that it's not the least bit itchy. :) He gave us the go-ahead for ttc, didn't think it should really matter, especially since it could take a few more weeks to go away, and when ttc, time is of the essence. Most of the spots have already faded quite a bit, but he thinks I could still get a few more before it's over.

So I'm feeling better about it. I think I might call the new obgyn's office and ask them too though. Decided to wait til Monday rather than put a call in on a Friday afternoon (It was after 1:30 before I had a chance to call), didn't want anything lost in the shuffle over the weekend. That'll still give us time to get an answer before it's time to start BD.

I've been talking to my fb friend (who recently announced her pregnancy on there). It's been really good to talk to her. They had been trying for a year and a half before conceiving. She had some interesting ideas on things to try, but for her it was a thyroid issue. My TSH was perfect, at least it was a year ago when they were last checked.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. <3

Edit: it brought a tear to my eye too, thinking about what our angel babies personalities would be like. <3 With mine, I wish I had more time to get to "know" her. I say her...I feel in my heart it was a girl, but I guess I don't know. I think she would have been a lot like her big sister.


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey everyone! I hope y'all are having a good weekend!

Mama, not very long now! Hope everything goes smoothly with your induction and delivery.

Eyemom, glad you like your PCP. It's really important. Hope your skin clears up soon! Good luck with your cycle.

Mackjess, I would feel the same way. It's ok to be overwhelmed and joyful at the same time. This is a huge change for you, and I know you'll adjust wonderfully. 

Starry, I never thought about my baby's personality, but that's a good way to remember them. I hope your BFN changes to a BFP!

Tricia, sooooo sorry about your loss. I hope baby A hangs on in there. 

Pink, Left, Never, Kat, everyone else, hi!

AFM, CD 18 and just waiting for AF to arrive in the next week. Already having those burning cramps so I know I'm nearing the end of my cycle. I've got leftover Femara so I was thinking about taking that next cycle, and just skip the trigger and progesterone, since I seem to ovulate on my own. My new job leaves little time for Fertility doc appointments.


----------



## MamaTex

eyemom: Glad you had a good appointment with the PCP and like him. Also good news to hear that you can TTC!! 

ESwemba84: Hooray for ovulating on your own. Good luck on your upcoming cycle. 

Starry: Good luck with this upcoming week

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I had a burst of energy this morning so I decided to clear off the kitchen counters and the table. I am now back to bouncing on my exercise ball.


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - glad to hear the doctor thinks you're alright to TTC and that the condition isn't too serious.

mama - it's so annoying when doctors treat patients as a paint-by-numbers. I wouldn't agree to treatment either unless I was shown how I specifically needed it.

ES - hope your plan for the next cycle works and reduces the stress of doctor visits.

afm - AF should be showing up today or tomorrow if I'm returning to my regular cycles. Before DS my cycles were all over the map so I could be returning to that. I really hope not. It makes TTC all the more difficult. I am getting some preggo signs but don't think they're real. I can accept not being pregnant but I shouldn't have to put up with pregnancy annoyances (ie. awful heartburn, insomnia, extreme fatigue, very sore/sensitive nipples and peeing every 15 minutes) unless I'm actually growing a baby.:growlmad: Not much longer until my OB appointment. Am anxious to get things going with that.


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :hi: 

Yay for getting the all clear to ttc eyemom. 

Es Good luck hun!

Mama how's your back feeling? If your back and hips are getting pretty achy that may be a good sign ;)
Hey Kat how's it going?? 

Mack hope your little man starts sleeping better :hugs: 

Pink, left, tricia, mowat, never and everyone else :hi:

I feel like AF is just around the corner. Pretty sure I ovulated too early for us to catch. Testing in 9 days if no AF by then


----------



## essie0828

Starry hope time goes quickly until your OB appointment :hugs:


----------



## Tricia173

Has anyone else had issues with swelling so early on? I have issues with my ankles mostly, I asked the nurse about it and she said as long as my blood pressure is good it is nothing to worry about it, my bp is great, but it still worries me. 

To make matters worse last weekend my foot was in the wrong place at the wrong time and a wood pallet fell on it. I have a hair line fracture and have to wear a boot. Last night my ankle swelled up inside boot so much that when I took it off there was bruising... I am at a loss


----------



## essie0828

I had issues with swelling but not quite so early. Drinking tons of fluid and elevating my legs helped. The ankle with the hairline fracture will probably swell for a while.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, a quick pop in b4 I doze off for the night bc I'm way past my bedtime (10:00pm and its 11:16pm) trying to hang with the grown folks.

Eye mom; I do believe that's great news that you got the ok to go ahead and ttc. Usually when I get good news that I really was hoping to hear I usually run with it and forget any other advice from any other doctors but that's just me trying to hold Unto all the hope that I can. FX for you ma'am.

Starry: I don't know now....you're having all the prego symptons...insomnia was my #1 give a way that I was always pregnant, every time. Ma'am I'm hoping AF stays away...bc we may have something here :winkwink: 

Mamatex: My OB made me go early as well, I really didn't want too bc I knew inductions more then likely will lead to a c-section. Not for everyone bc some women I know had theirs natural but of course my luck I wasn't one of the "vagi-girls". But I'm sure it was all in my Gods plans and yours will be too. So ready to hear about your labour, I do find them exciting to read. 

Tricia: Sorry ab all that you have going on, def hoe it gets better. Like Essie say ill help if you lift those feet up, I didn't have swelling until 28 wks prego.

Hi Eswemba: i guess that'll keep your mind busy with being so busy at work maybe.

Essie: Hi ma'am.

Hi to all the ladies, Kat S, left, mackjess and BAMAGURL and everyone.

AFM: Nothing new in WTT world except Waiting to Try:winkwink:

If my spelling is off forgive me, im on my iPad and I'm so sleepy. Goodnite


----------



## MamaTex

essie: My back and hips have been hurting a lot more in the last few weeks, but less so now that I am on this exercise ball. No amount of support I got through shoes helped my back and hips. The exercise ball is definitely redistributing the weight and pressure. 

Tricia: I did not have an issue with swelling so sorry I cannot give you any personal advice. Ouch @ the foot. Be careful girl!!

never: What will be, will be. As long as me and baby come out alive, I will be ok.


----------



## eyemom

nevergivingup said:


> Eye mom; I do believe that's great news that you got the ok to go ahead and ttc. Usually when I get good news that I really was hoping to hear I usually run with it and forget any other advice from any other doctors but that's just me trying to hold Unto all the hope that I can. FX for you ma'am.

Thank you. <3 I am totally the same! I want to just take his input and run with it! But I talked to dh about it and he still wants me to ask. Which I understand. His reasoning is that he doesn't know if he could endure another loss. Which I mean...God forbid...we would survive it. But as much as I want to take that advice and run with it, I don't know if I could live with myself if something did happen and then I'd always be nagging myself with the "what if...."

Starry~ FX for you so much! That was me last month though. :wacko: Stupid progesterone. I hope for you it means something good!

Tricia, hope you're feeling better soon.

Hi everyone else! Hope I didn't miss anything. I'm so tired, I don't know why I'm still up. So if I missed something important, that's my lousy excuse. :-/

AFM, nothing really to report. Didn't really get to temp this morning b/c dd got me up 4:30 am and I was in her room until 5:15 (storms here). I usually temp 7:00-7:15. I slept in as much as I could before work and temped really late, so I don't think today's temp is really good for anything. I'll start up my OPKs tomorrow if I can remember.


----------



## Hippielove

I'll be test in September.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi everyone just a quick pop in as it's a busy weekend trying to get some decorating done around the normal housework, #exhausted
Love to you all xx


----------



## EMC00P

*AF should have shown up yesterday. She has been out of whack lately...not showing up on and being light the last 2 cycles. I will be giving her a few more days and then I will for sure be testing this month. FXed~!!!*


----------



## Starry Night

Tricia - I would imagine your injured foot would greatly contribute to the swelling. I'm not an expert, but my aunt is a massage therapist and she says our good legs will often become injured as well from over compensating for the bad leg. And I think things just swell more easily in pregnancy. I never had swelling that early but I think drinking lots and keeping your feet up should help. Some people just have to take it easier in pregnancy than others. And maybe bug your doctor to stay on top of taking your blood pressure just to make sure.

Hippelove - good luck with this next cycle. Sounds like you have longer cycles too.

EMC00P - hope the lack of AF means that a bfp is on the way! I do understand that wacky cycles post m/c can play with our hopes and emotions. In the midst of that myself! FX'd!

Pink - Hope you're at least enjoying all the decorating you're doing. I think it's good to remember that we mostly do the nurseries for ourselves. Babies don't really care about theme or colour. Hope that takes some of the stress out of it. :flower:

eyemom - aw, I hope your dd wasn't too badly frightened by the storms. I think I hid in my parents' bed during storms for years when I was a child. There were even times in my teen years if a storm was really bad my sister and I would hop in. LOL Good luck with the temping and opks. I hope your OH is ready to rumble. :winkwink:

afm - still no AF but it usually starts in the evening. And I think my cycle is being really wacky so it wouldn't surprise me if it was late. I couldn't even tell you if I ovulated or not. I will try to hold out until Thursday to test but if AF is a no show I may cave and test earlier. But not before Tuesday.


----------



## MamaTex

eyemom: I think it was you who said you lost your tester? Did you end up finding it?

EMCOOP: I don't recall if you introduced yourself earlier or not, so if you did I'm sorry. Welcome and good luck!! It seems to be the norm for cycles to be off after a m/c

Pink: Pictures of what you have done so far? I would like to put more decals on the wall and some letters, but I am in no rush. We have what we need set up in the nursery. The decorations are just a little extra. I will shape it as I go. 

Starry: Holding out hope for you this upcoming week

Hippielove: Good luck!! 

AFM: Been cramping since late this morning. I dismissed it at first, but there is no mistaking my insides are not happy with me. I was grocery shopping earlier and left the store hoping to avoid conversation with a guy near the door trying to sell newspaper subscriptions. I was cramping and my back was aching too much to stop and chat. I hate those people!! I know they have to make a living but sometimes they try to call after you and don't take no for an answer. At another store I go to, there are people trying to sell electricity plans near the front of the store I feel like punching in the face because they will follow you out of the store. Annoying, especially when you are not feeling your best and just want to sit down in your air conditioned car.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry, i was totally enjoying it but recently i've sort of hit a wall i haven't actually done anything today except go to the store and buy paint stripper, that and go buy baby stuff, I need to sort the nursery and get furniture as im running out of room for all the baby stuff im buying haha

I really need to get a second wind for it, im desperately trying to get it sorted before i get too big and exhausted for it, my OH works long hours so he'll not really have time, plus i really want to do it, it's a nice feeling of achievement.

Good luck to everyone testing fx'd for you all!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry mama I missed your msg, pics wouldn't show much at the mo, all I've done literally is strip the paint off the skirting boards, and taken down the curtains, I'm hoping to get the paint up this week if I feel up to it ill post pics then x


----------



## Starry Night

I have a friend who's dh left the nursery renos until the very, very last moment. He and a friend were working on it when she went into labour but she didn't tell them because they would have stopped and taken her to the hospital. Once they finished a few hours later she then told them she needed to go. LOL

We just needed to paint our nursery but DS was a year before we got around to it. One, we ended up not getting the house we wanted until he was 5 months old. After we bought the house we didn't' have money for paint until later. We have a Peter Rabbit theme which is really hard to find stuff for in North America! Everything here is Winnie the Pooh which I hate. lol

My MiL searched all the fabric stores but found a pattern for a wall hanging that someone was selling at the side of the road and the seller had ordered it from the UK. My mom had to drive 2 hours to the nearest Pottery Barn to find sheets, decorative hanging plates and dish set. She ordered a quilt pattern online. Later, she found a pattern book for cross-stitch online and she framed some lovely pictures. I ordered a lamp off eBay and it shipped in from Thailand. I wish we had a few more things to make the theme more obvious but it costs so much to ship stuff in from the UK.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Wow starry it sounds like you went to a lot of effort and bless your mil, were not having a theme as such it's just going to be pink and purple, I wouldn't really worry about it but that rooms not been decorated since I brought the house about 7 years ago so it's a bit tired and I don't wana just 'paint over it' like people have suggested I want it to be nice, so it's sanding and filling, making sure all the walls are flat and smooth then I'm planning on painting pink and purple horizontal stripes on one feature wall the other 3 will be just pink but I don't know if I'm taking on too much.
I know Stella won't care but I just want it nice for her.


----------



## EMC00P

*Starry Night 

Mamatex

Thank you both for the positive vibes. I may have neglected to introduce myself. 29/Married/TTC in Texas. I've had wacky cycles, but I figured things would have settled by now. After all, it's been a year since my m/c.*


----------



## MamaTex

EMC00P said:


> *Starry Night
> 
> Mamatex
> 
> Thank you both for the positive vibes. I may have neglected to introduce myself. 29/Married/TTC in Texas. I've had wacky cycles, but I figured things would have settled by now. After all, it's been a year since my m/c.*

Ah! You are in good company here. I am in Texas, Houston to be exact!! :happydance:


----------



## EMC00P

MamaTex said:


> *Starry Night
> 
> Mamatex
> 
> Thank you both for the positive vibes. I may have neglected to introduce myself. 29/Married/TTC in Texas. I've had wacky cycles, but I figured things would have settled by now. After all, it's been a year since my m/c.*

Ah! You are in good company here. I am in Texas, Houston to be exact!! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

*Nice, Houston isn't too far from us here in Rowlett. 
Ugh....I also noticed that my BB's are a little tender. I think this happened last month. AF was running late and the tenderness took a day or so to kick in. *


----------



## Pinkcasi

Welcome Emcoop and good luck to you, these are a great bunch of ladies you'll get lots of love and support during your TTC journey.

Hiya everyone hope youre ok, Mama you still with us? you not popped yet ha ha 

Im starting to get really annoyed at work, people that keep going on about how im not going to be here, it's like my opinion no longer counts because i'll be going on maternity leave in the next few months, it's like yeah 9 months then i'll be back, i wish i didn't have to but i have to come back, i cant even afford to have the full year, but its constantly 'oh well you dont matter as you wont be here' :growlmad:

Also im dreading Wednesday, it's the anniversary of my babies death, jeez that sticks in my throat a bit, i cant believe it's been a year, I hardly think of them anymore isn't that awful, i cant believe that this time last year i was happier than id ever been and then 2 days later it was the worst day of my life ever, dont get me wrong im happy that im pregnant now but i'll always miss what might have been.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink I think your angel will always have a place in your heart and will always be remembered . My mum had a mc on her second and 47 years on still remembers and tells the story . All of my 4 sisters and me know all about it grew up with the story as part of our lives , we all always wondered if it would have been our brother and only boy in our family lol...... But equally life moves on and we learn to live with the pain of the loss , it isn't always at the surface and that's ok , but it is engraved in our hearts and makes up,part of our lived experience . Remember that little life on Wednesday xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MamaTex

Pink: Ya, still with you all. I had cramping all day yesterday up until I went to sleep. I ended up waking up twice, but labor didn't commence. It was just cramping I had so I didn't think anything would come of it, but I was secretly hoping it meant I was close. I haven't lost my mucus plug or had any real contractions, just BH. I asked the OB at my last appointment if any had registered on the NST and he said no, none had so far.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - just hold on, you're coming close! I'm trying to remember what my last few weeks were like but the memories really do fade after time. I think cramps are fairly normal at this time. Once you start getting contractions you won't mistake them. My OB told me that if you're standing and have to stop and prop yourself up or if you can't talk through them then they're real and you should head on over to the hospital. I found that to be true for myself. I was 5cm by the time I arrived.

Pink - that sounds rough. You could keep using the phrase "when I return" just so it's in everybody's minds that you are coming back. Is there someone you could go to? Overall, you may have to ignore what the coworkers are saying. I think it's important to make sure you're still good with your superiors. Their opinions are what really matters. The rest is (annoying) chatter. I used to work in an office and know the politics can be really dumb. I always tried to keep my head down and stay out of it all.

afm - no AF yet. May test tomorrow but will try to hold off another day. I hate that I keep getting myself excited when I don't know what is going on


----------



## Kat S

Fingers crossed for you, Starry!!


----------



## garfie

Starry - Fingers crossed :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

GL starry! 

obgyn's office called me back today and he also gives us clearance to continue ttc. So next few days we'll be busy. ;D


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, eyemom! :dust: And remember to enjoy yourself. :winkwink:

I still don't know what kind of chance I stand. I had a bfn as recently as Friday and I feel like I'm getting mixed signals from my body. I have been getting cramps the past few days and they are getting worse but they don't feel like AF cramps. They feel like severe gas pains. Blah. I am so curious to test but I really should wait until at least Wednesday. The only way I'm in with a chance this cycle is if I did ovulate late because I did not BD at all the entire week leading up to my usual ov date.


----------



## essie0828

Good luck starry! 

Better get to "work" eyemom ;) 

Mamatex how's the cramps?? Btw I can't stand pushy sales people either, pregnant or not, no means no! Ha! 

:hi: everybody :) Would like to catch up with every one but been super busy with DD. Poor thing isn't feeling well. I'm still waiting for AF to show (or not) ;). One more week till testing.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Heya everyone,

So im having a hideous day all of a sudden, i just flipped out completely!

I started off today really excited with plans to book a little get away for a few weeks time just a few days in Devon a 'babymoon' if you will, my OH and i have never been on holiday just the 2 of us and this will be the last chance we get so we said sod the money lets put it on the credit card and enjoy ourselves while we can, so i was just waiting for him to confirm he could take the days off work then i was going to book it, well then i start lookng at the bank account and thinking about money and stuff and i've stressed myself out so much that we cant go, we just cant afford it not even for a few days in a B&B, we have a bank loan to pay and a car loan and have a baby coming tha'ts pain, new carpet new furniture blah blah, to spend money on a holiday is just ridiclous, so now im stressed and anxious. for days, nay weeks now my 'friends' at work have been making jokes abut my weight and how much i eat, well i can take a joke as much as the next guy but today i just flipped, it's like im not allowed to eat! someone came back from holiday and brought sweets, i had one! that's one, and im some kind of fatty! im slimmer than most people here and im 5 months pregnant! I just cant take it anymore, what gives them the right to take the micky just because im pregnant, if i crave a snickers bar im going to eat a snickers bar what business is that of anyone??!?!?!?!

Im sorry to rant but im just to tense right now i just wana scream, i just wanted to get away, a few days by the seaside with my OH, after everything weve been through, i thought we deserved a few days to spend some time together withut having to stress and worry about work, or decorating or washing and ironing, before our lives change (for the better) forever but just trying to arrange it has stressed me out beyond anything.


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - your coworkers sound like a real treat. They shouldn't be speaking to you like that. Of course you're allowed a treat and pregnant women need to gain weight. It is inevitable. There would be something wrong if you weren't. Sorry that you're feeling stressed about finances.

afm - took a test and it was negative. It looks like I'm simply having a long cycle.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah but we always take the micky out of one another and normally i can take it but, im starting to get so sensitive about my size and while im happy to be pregnant and so proud of my bump no woman wants to feel fat and ugly.

My OH says to not stress, it'll be fine and all that but hey im neurotic and anxious at the best of times and im 5 months pregnant and very hormonal, im like beyond insane right now.

Sorry Starry, our bodies toy with us post MC :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Starry - So sorry hun - looks like were both still in that same boat:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

EMCOOP: Any update?

garfie: How are you?

Kat S: What is new with you? I know you said you were taking the B/C pills. Anything interesting going on in your life right now?

eyemom: Glad you are in the clear to TTC. Good luck and have fun!!

Starry: FX. *Edited* Just saw your update. When will you test again? 

essie: The cramps ceased yesterday although today I am feeling soe Braxton Hicks contractions. The BH are nothing out of the ordinary. I went grocery shopping this morning so I imagine that is what got them going. 

Pink: Life is too short to not live it. I say take your vacation but if you feel that you guys are not in the financial position to do that, maybe you can do something in town and still have it be a get away from the norm. As far as how work goes, that is awful. If you can't speak out of turn with the people at work, I would just try to put them out of your mind. People say the rudest things to pregnant women. I have no idea why they feel being pregnant means being open to any kind of backwards idea or unnecessary comment they can come up with. Just take pride in the fact you ARE smaller than those people who are giving you a hard time even though you are 5 months.

AFM: Nothing new to report


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, everyone. At this point I think I'm going to simply test once a week until AF shows. I conceived my son on a 70 day cycle so I know I'm not out yet (on CD44 right now). I am ready for the fake pregnancy symptoms to go, though. DH is appreciating the big boobs. :haha:

Even though I know this post-m/c craziness is to be expected, it still toys with me and makes me feel like I'm never going to have another baby.


----------



## EMC00P

*Well, it's a good thing I didn't take a test....AF started this morning. Oh well, there is always next month.*


----------



## MamaTex

EMC00P said:


> *Well, it's a good thing I didn't take a test....AF started this morning. Oh well, there is always next month.*

Sorry to hear that girl. 

:dust: for next month!!


----------



## garfie

Mama - I'm still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee: tested this morning - Negative (of course it would be) our timing was way off this month:haha: slight drop in temp - does that mean she is on her way finally?:shrug:

How are you hun?:hugs:

Em - Sorry to hear she got you :hugs:

Still stalking ladies :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lauraw22

Starry Night said:


> Good luck, eyemom! :dust: And remember to enjoy yourself. :winkwink:
> 
> I still don't know what kind of chance I stand. I had a bfn as recently as Friday and I feel like I'm getting mixed signals from my body. I have been getting cramps the past few days and they are getting worse but they don't feel like AF cramps. They feel like severe gas pains. Blah. I am so curious to test but I really should wait until at least Wednesday. The only way I'm in with a chance this cycle is if I did ovulate late because I did not BD at all the entire week leading up to my usual ov date.

Hey. I know what you mean about cramps feeling like gas! I've only had one period since my giving birth on the 30th of April. No idea whether I'm on a 28 or 35 day cycle have had both in the past. Tested last week which would have been the 28 day but got 3 bfn and due today if 35 days but got a bfn yesterday. So going to wait until the end of the week. Totally fed up. Had two friends give birth one due in sep and another tell me she's pregnant since my gorgeous girl left us at not three days old.


----------



## eyemom

Hi Laura. Welcome. So sorry for your loss. I read your story in the other thread and my heart just sank. Best wishes to you. Hope you can conceive again soon.


----------



## lauraw22

Thanks me too. Would just be nice to have something to look forward too wouldn't it. X


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: Poo about the BFN. I am fine, just tired. I have been able to go to bed fine, but I wake up every night anywhere between 2am and 4am. I don't get back to sleep for another hour to an hour and a half. Other than that, I am good. 

lauraw22: Sorry for your loss. I had an early loss, so I can't imagine losing a child at 3 days old. Good luck to you and welcome.


----------



## garfie

Laura - Welcome I have just read your other thread to - mine have all been early losses - my heart goes out to you:hugs:

Mama - :haha: that's little one getting you used to no sleep:winkwink: The BFN is not unexpected our timing was well out - maybe I did that subconsciously on purpose who knows???? I am still awaiting the results from the hospital but unofficially I have been told we are good to go:happydance:

We go on holiday on Monday - so I will do one more test on Saturday (unless something changes) and then go off and enjoy lots of :munch::dance::boat::hug::rofl::drunk::icecream::beer::wine::sex: :haha: and anything else I can think of doing in the meantime:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya ladies, sorry for your loss Laura.
Garfield, have a great holiday try and relax!

Everyone else hope your all well.

So today is the day 7th August, the anniversary of the worst day of my life ever, I decided to take today off work, I called in sick told my boss I had a bad back, but I just knew it was going to be a rubbish day, my oh is off as well and is telling me to relax and to not worry about doing anything but I just feel like I should be doing something.


----------



## essie0828

AF showed up this morning. My cycles have shortened themselves by a full week. :wacko:


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: Enjoy your holiday. You UK gals seem to always be going on holiday!! I am jealous!! 

Pink: Do whatever you feel like doing. Have a good day, or try to at least.

Hi to all the lurkers I see at the bottom of the thread! I see you hehe. 

I plan to hibernate inside until a little later. We have another heat advisory today. It might get up to 100 but the feels like temperature will be well over that!!! I know it's hot because my older cat does not want to go outside.


----------



## garfie

Pink - What do you want to do?:hugs:

Essie - You sure it's AF :winkwink: a whole week???? if so sorry she got you - send her my way:blush:

Mama - Because the weather here is so hit and miss that's why we go away and also so hubby can't be called into work "to just................":haha:

Hope you are keeping yourself hydrated hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

The whole point of vacations is to be far enough away so people can't call you and say "can you come here and just....". People here think we're nuts for going "so far away" for vacations. They keep telling us about the campgrounds that are only 30 minute drives away. I drive 40 minutes to go the doctors and to buy groceries!! I know most of our peers are farmers so I guess they like to be close in case the cows escape or get sick or something but we don't have that obligation. Road trips are half the fun of vacation! To me it's not a vacation unless you have to drive at least 3 hours to get there. I would prefer 5. Most of our trips are to visit family so those are even longer trips (9 hours). Though visiting relatives isn't exactly a vacation. :dohh:

essie - it's weird how our cycles can change over time. I hope this is a positive change for you!

pink - :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

It's not that I want to do anything it's that I feel like I should be, I have the nursery to do and housework and god only knows what else, I've not done anything not even made a cup of tea all day and I've had several! I slept till about 3pm then had a soak in the tub, a little cry and now my oh is cooking dinner, he's been so sweet looking after me and telling me to relax I guess one day won't hurt.


----------



## Left wonderin

Woke up with really bad back ache ( like a trapped nerve ) I suffer with my
Back and from siatica from a herniated disc so I'm hoping this isn't the sign of things to come :( . Took the day off work , well had to really as I couldn't walk !!! Stayed in bed till 2 and just sat on the couch trying to rest it . No fun when ya can't take anything for the pain ! I have lots of drugs to deal with it when it rares its ugly head which usually sorts it out but this is a whole new ball game !!!! Hoping rest alone will do the trick !


----------



## garfie

Left - Why not have a word with your midwife that's what she is there for:winkwink: she might recommend heat/ice on it.

Sorry to hear you're in pain :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

Well, it looks like our AC has decided to go out in the midst of a week of triple digit heat. The compressor is not coming on. My husband is trying to look it over. If he can't figure out the problem, we can hopefully get a friend over here after work to look at it. We have electricity to keep the ceiling fan and floor fans going, so that's something. I can't wait for 8pm to come around. That is when it should get a little cooler. By cooler I mean a temp of 80 lol.


----------



## MamaTex

Update: AC is fixed!! Our friend came over to resolve the problem for free!! I am so happy I do not have to burn up in this triple digit heat!!


----------



## eyemom

Phew what a relief! That would have been miserable. :(

I was really hoping I'd get my +opk tonight. I usually do on day 13 but of course it can vary a day or two. But it was negative. Could maybe call it an "almost positive" though. This is pushing it awfully close to my Dr appt. Fx I ovulate by Friday.


----------



## essie0828

Well ladies I thought AF was here but just had a tiny bit of spotting this morning then nothing all day. Still nothing which is weird. Cd1 is usually a heavy day....... waiting to see if she will indeed show up tomorrow.


----------



## ESwemba84

Left, I have 2 herniated discs and very painful sciatica also. I have managed to get it mostly under control, but always wondered if that would be an issue when I got pregnant. I guess I know the answer. Hope you feel better!

Essie, maybe it's implantation bleeding? If it doesn't pick up, I'd test in a few days.

Mama, glad you got your AC fixed!

Everyone else, hi! Sorry, gotta go to work soon, will write more later.

AFM, started AF yesterday. Only had a 21 day cycle again. Oh well. I just feel physically aweful. No plans to do fertility meds this cycle, but I might just take the Femara. I've got extra. Well, off to work. Have a good day!


----------



## essie0828

Yup garafie it was AF for sure. Just off to a slow start. Kinda relieved to see her this month I think I need a little more time. 

ES I was thinking the same. Kinda got myself all worked up over nothing, lol, then just like always af shows up. I hope your cycles level out hun, and hope you are doing well with the new job. 

Welcome Laura22, so sorry for your loss :hugs: Good luck ttc dear. 

Mama what a situation with the AC. Lol, so glad you got it fixed. Fully pregnant in Texas in August none the less. I would melt. I can't handle that kind of heat! 

Mack hope your little family is well :hugs: 

Pink, left, never, everyone out there lurking :hi: Hope everyone is well.


----------



## EMC00P

*Okay, that is it. First, AF shows up 3 days late. Then she only stuck around for 2 days. I have decided that I WILL be testing this Saturday morning.*


----------



## MamaTex

It's not even Halloween and all these:witch: are flying in. Sorry ladies!!

EMCOOP: Good luck!!!

AFM: I went to sleep with the AC running and according to my husband froze him out. Lol. I was way too beat from the heat to not sleep with it extra cold. We are supposed to have one more day of triple digit heat and then we might get some rain this weekend. I felt awful by the end of the night last night before the AC kicked on. I delayed cooking dinner because that would have caused it to be even hotter so I ate really late. I woke up and my fasting number was 2 points higher than it should be. It is not too big of a deal. I hope my numbers are good for the rest of the day and tomorrow morning. They have remained good. I just think I ate too late last night.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm starting to hope AF shows up soon. If I am not pregnant she can just come anytime. It makes me feel infertile when cycles drag out too long.

See the OB today. I am both excited and nervous at the same time. I have no idea what to expect in regards to testing.


----------



## Kat S

Three more days of Birth Control pills and I can stop!! Does anyone know how fast your period shows up once you stop birth control pills?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not really sure. When I was on the pill to prevent pregnancy I took it so I did get a period every month. It always started the day after I stopped that month's round. When I stopped to TTC the first period showed up the day after as usual but then my cycles immediately when irregular after that.


----------



## eyemom

Mine were just a little wonky for a little while after stopping BC, but I was on it for a year. I wish I could remember better. I stopped taking it 7 years ago.

MamaTex, I'd almost take some of your Texas sunshine and even the heat that comes with it. It has been monsoon season!?!?!??? here in Missouri. The ground has been saturated for days, but it keeps on raining. No sign of it stopping until next week. Whenever the sun does peek out from the clouds though, it is sooo humid.

I miss when my dd would sleep through anything. She got me up again at 5:something this morning because of the storms, so I laid on the floor next to her until she calmed down. Then it was after 6 before I could get back to sleep. Then my alarm goes off at 7:15. I hate it when stuff like this happens when ovulation should be soon because I can't get a good basal temp.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> Three more days of Birth Control pills and I can stop!! Does anyone know how fast your period shows up once you stop birth control pills?

I have always been pretty regular. The times I stopped my birth control pills after I was done with the placebo week, my period would usually come a day or so within the normal time it would come. I rarely got off birth control so I may not be of too much help answering this question. When I stopped my birth control to TTC, I don't remember when exactly AF came but it was off by a bit, but not by too much. I have usually taken the BC pills that are not monophasic.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks guys!


----------



## Starry Night

I saw the OB today and was actually able to get testing done on DH and myself today. I thought I was going for a referral to the fertility clinic but I guess she can do these things herself. We went over my history and she thinks I have as good a chance as any for my next pregnancy to carry to term. So that was pretty good news. She gave me to official green light to TTC. No more NTNP for me!!


----------



## mackjess

starry that is wonderful news, and nice your ob can do all that for you.

Kat, I got af about 2-3 days after quitting the pill, but I'd been on it for sometime.

gl to all the ttc'ers! I've been reading, just too wiped to post! I have a happy, healthy, HUNGRY baby that is always attached to me! Lol


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess said:


> starry that is wonderful news, and nice your ob can do all that for you.
> 
> Kat, I got af about 2-3 days after quitting the pill, but I'd been on it for sometime.
> 
> gl to all the ttc'ers! I've been reading, just too wiped to post! I have a happy, healthy, HUNGRY baby that is always attached to me! Lol

Good to hear from you mackjess. Glad you have a healthy little one!!

Starry: That is great news. You go girl!!


----------



## mowat

Yeah Starry! I'm hoping to be back at it soon too.


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Go Starry go Starry :winkwink:

I have also been given the green light (still unofficially):growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry Night said:


> I saw the OB today and was actually able to get testing done on DH and myself today. I thought I was going for a referral to the fertility clinic but I guess she can do these things herself. We went over my history and she thinks I have as good a chance as any for my next pregnancy to carry to term. So that was pretty good news. She gave me to official green light to TTC. No more NTNP for me!!

Starry that is such wonderful news :) and so wonderful that the tests could be done there and then !!!! And NO MORE WAITING :happydance: so what will ya be doing Opk , temping ? Come on AF we are anxious to get working on this Rainbow :) 

Garfie have you STILL not received that letter ? That is crazy !!!! When are you starting TCC again ? Tis very exciting :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

OPKs are too costly but I do plan on temping once AF arrives. I have no idea when that is going to happen and I'm still trying to decide when I should go see the doctor about that. With all the fake pregnancy signs I've been getting on and off the past few weeks I am guessing it's post m/c issues so I am trying to give my body a chance to sort itself out. And we've been DTD quite regularly so if I do end up ovulating this cycle there is always a chance AF will never come. lol

garfie - all this waiting sure sucks!! At least you don't have to WTT.

mowat - have been thinking about you. Hope things are getting better and you can ttc soon.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya ladies,

That's great news Starry!

Mack, so glad it's all going well.

Sorry to those of you that got AF, unless you were waiting for it then hooray i guess.

So in my news, im in agony today, i went into work after having 2 days off, (Wed was the anniversary so i had a couple of 'down days) and today i have this agonizing pain in my lower abdomen it feels like ive pulled a muscle every time i move, it's not like ligament pain, or AF it's so weird and i don't like it, im not concerned im just annoyed really, i hope it doesn't last too long.

I have managed to spend my time adding things to my baby wish lists online ha ha now i just need people to buy us stuff.

Good luck to all the tryers, love to all the new mums, and kisses to everyone in between!


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, Pink, sounds really rough and painful. :hugs: Hopefully it is just involved with stretching and growing and will go away shortly once the growth spurt is done. Pregnancy sure has its share of aches and pains. At least this sort of pain is temporary (doesn't feel like it in the middle of it all though). :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Thanks Starry. I've been lurking, but just haven't felt like posting lately. Started to get really anxious for my surgery---August 21st. Assuming it is good news, and the doctor just needs to remove a small amount of scar tissue, I don't know how long I'll have to wait to be given the green light to TTC. If I didn't live in the "wilderness" I'm assuming they would do a follow up appointment to make sure I was healing properly, but I don't know what they'll do since I won't be able to go back for a check up.

Did the doctor give you any explanation for you problems? Just bad luck? What kind of testing did they do?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies! Wow did I have a bit to catch up on! Now all I don't need is my iPad to magically erase everythingi type from here on out. 

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies; Laura, emcoop(sp) and anyone else I may have missed. Sorry we have to meet and greet in this section but at least we do have one another to know we're not alone in these situations.

Starry: Glad to hear the great news of TTC:happydance: now we need to figure out whys going on with tht cycle of yours and why it's taking us on a roller coaster ride. Hopefully you're prego like with your DD in a long cycle. How awesome that old be...I'm already speaking it into existence.

Pinkcasi: Sorry ab your co-workers. Sometimes people just don't know what to say when they see a prego person. Like get a clue, do you understand I'm growing another human being inside me. Do you understand I'm growing another heart a brain lungs and everything that we have inside me??? That does take a lot. But they never understand until they appreciate the logic of bringing a life into this world. 

Garfie: FX tht your AF shows so everything can go bk to normal again. Have a wonderful time on vacae! 

Mamatex: Wowsers, you're still hanging in there!! I'm so excited for you you're right there, how are you managing? I had enjoyed these last days of being pregnant. And can I say I enjoy reading your post you're always keeping up with everything which was sometimes hard to do for me but I blamed it on prego brain. Glad you're AC got fixed. I would've just rolled on the floor and gave up:haha: (talk ab a drama queen)

Eswemba: How's the weight loss going. Did you have to completely stop or did you find an alternative? 

Essie: Sorry to hear AF came but glad your in good spirits ab it sometimes a little more time is needed in some cases ESP. if you're dealing with little ones.

Mackjess: Glad to hear from you even though we know how busy you are with LO!! Enjoy and remember to sleep when u get a chance.

Hi Left wondering: sorry ab the pains hope it gets better with time I know mine did.......after I had LO. I still have minor pains in my wrist but not horrible like it use to be. The joys of pregnancy, eh?? 

Mowat: Hope you're surgery goes well, and you get that sticky bean soon!! FX.

Hi BAMAGURL and anyone else I missed. My LO is calling for me so my mind automatically went blank so forgive me to the ones I missed. I'll finish later hopefully. 

Good Day ladies!


----------



## nevergivingup

Here we go again, LO fed and sound asleep in his crib at least until next feeding. 

AFM: DH and I 2 year wedding anniversary Is coming up on Aug. 20th and we're headed to where we got married at the water on the beach. As of right now I don't have a babysitter, so it looks like our LO will be joining us which I don't mind, I want him with me but my DH objects and trying to find a babysitter. Not much to say these days just enjoy reading everyone's post since I'm WTT.


----------



## ESwemba84

Never, the weight loss has kinda slowed, but I'm almost ready to get back in the gym! I've lost about 30 lbs to date. I'm still having some issues with pain in my shins and lower back, but I just got orthotics and a good pair of shoes, so that should help. My new job has also made it difficult to exercise regularly, and its not just finding time. its a physically demanding job, and im just so tired afterwards. id go before but i have to be there at 6:30. My biggest weakness is food. I don't really eat all that much, but when I do it really isn't considered what someone would eat if they were trying to lose weight, which is why the weight isn't just falling off. I'm at about 210 now, and my goal weight is 150-160. Thank you for asking, and congrats on your upcoming anniversary!


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba: I totally understand about being to busy to get to the gym esp. when you so want to go. But losing 30 lbs is amazing in itself, I only wish I could lose 3 lbs and see it. Still sorry ab your shin and back I do hope it gets better with time so you can meet your goal weight, I know you will. My goal weight is 150lbs too and I'm 200lbs and this weight just seems so stubborn:growlmad: it just won't budge. Sweets are my weakness but I'm sure we'll get there no rushing just take care of yourself first.


----------



## EMC00P

*So I took a test just over an hour ago....BFN. DH suggested we test again in a couple days. We will see.*


----------



## Kat S

Hey, everyone! Taking a forced break this past cycle was rough, but it's almost over! In case you missed it, I developed cysts last cycle and had to take a break using birth control to get rid of them. My last day of birth control pills is today. Thank god! Looking forward to getting back on the TTC wagon again with you all!


----------



## eyemom

*waves* Hi everybody.  Good luck to everyone and their individual goals. Sorry to be so succinct but I am horrible at long posts when I'm mobile.

Quick question though. If anyone can take a look at my chart. I think today (CD 16) my temp is on its way up, though it'll go higher before all is said and done. My hunch is that ff will draw my crosshairs on CD15.

Question is...my pap is first thing Monday morning. Should we dtd again tonight (Saturday night) for good measure? Or since my exam is coming up should we call it good and abstain until after?


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, I don't know about charts, but I say dtd. More is better than less, and it won't hurt your pap for monday.


----------



## MamaTex

mowat: Good to hear from you. GL on the surgery. If only there were more doctors willing to travel to remote areas, or heck, any area!! I thnk those days are pretty much long gone though. 

Pink: I agree with Starry. You may just be having some growing pains. There are a lot of weird aches and pains in pregnancy. If it doesn't go away I would definitely at least call the doctor to check things out. Your body adjusts to pregnancy throughout the entire pregnancy. Just when you think you might be done with most of your growing and stretching, you are not!! Something else pops up to remind you that your body is doing what it needs to do to prep you. 

Never: Congrats on your anniversary coming up!! Your destination sounds nice!! We are celebrating three years in October and will likely have the baby in tow too!! I could probably ask my parents to take her but I don't know how I feel about her being away from me. I feel silly feeling that way when she is not even here yet, but I don't think I would want to part with her in the first few months.

As to how I am feeling now, I am a bit anxious to have this baby. I just want her here safe and sound. When I hit 37 weeks I hit a wall and haven't been feeling the best because little one is growing. Her movements are starting to hurt a little. She is so funny though. My home care nurse came over yesterday and had to chase her around for several minutes with the fetal doppler wand. Normally she will be in her usual place (high up on the right) but yesterday she just wouldn't be still. Haha. Oh and I wanted to roll over and give up when the AC went out. It was torture. 

ESwemba84: I understand the struggle with weight loss all too well. Don't beat yourself up too much. If you can make at least one healthy eating choice a day, that is one health eating choice closer to meeting your goals!! What is it that you are eating? It might help to have some healthy snacks around like nuts, cheese, low calorie snacks, etc to munch on. I know protein will feel you up allowing you to not eat as much. 

EMCOOP: Sorry to hear about another BFN. You are not out until you are out!!

Kat S: So happy you are close to TTC again!!

eyemom: You should be good to DTD on Saturday. I think they ask you to not do anything the night before. 

AFM: It seems I have caught a cold. I woke up really tired yesterday morning. I would go on to feel more and more like crap as the day wore on. I have some sinus pressure in my face, low energy, and a runny nose. I am hoping I can fight it off over the next few days wih food, fluids, and rest. 

In baby news, my due date is next Wednesday. I am thinking I will go overdue. My OB did not like hearing that I was still planning to wait until 40 weeks before I talked about induction, but he said I could wait if I wanted. Starting next week, I have to go to appointments twice a week for monitoring, which is fine. The baby is doing ok. Fluid and placenta looks good. She is breathing and moving on the ultrasounds. Blood sugar & blood pressure look good. I have been doing exercises on my exercise ball and two days ago I started the Miles Circuit. 

https://www.milescircuit.com/

My baby is head down, but posterior. I am trying to encourage her to get into a better position. I am really excited as the days wind down.


----------



## Kat S

Mamatex, so close!!! I hope your cold goes away :( I can't imagine being sick AND being in labor. I know my mom did it, but I imagine it's really the pits.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - good luck as you start to TTC again!

Mama - it's almost time to meet your little one! Can't wait to hear about her arrival. In the meantime, hope you feel better and it's amazing how you've done to control your GD. Keep it up!

EMC - sorry about the bfn. I wish our bodies would cooperate with us.

afm - had a moment of weakness and took another test today. :dohh: It was negative, of course. I'm getting very ready for AF just to show. I'm feeling very infertile right now. :wacko:


----------



## MamaTex

Thanks for the well wishes today guys. Starry, I knew you would test. Hehe. 

Well, I have been feeling like absolute crap all day. I was also feeling a little down. It rained here for a bit and kept me inside (I really needed to be inside, anyhow) and when I finally stepped out of the house this evening for fresh air I saw this rainbow!!



I am taking this as a sign! I feel a lot better about everything. I felt a calm, peaceful feeling come over me as I gazed at the rainbow. I even feel physically better. I hope I am over this cold in the next day or so. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## eyemom

Good evening ladies! Finally on an actual computer to try to type up a proper reply. I hope I don't leave anyone out. Because I love you all. <3

Pink, hope you are feeling better soon. Hopefully it'll just ease up on its own, but don't feel bad if you need to ask a doctor about it. Sometimes a momma just needs peace of mind.

ESwemba, be proud of your accomplishments. Keep on keepin on and you will get there. <3

EMC, Sorry about the BFN. Hoping you get that BFP soon.

Kat, yayyy~ GL!

MamaTex, Wooowwwww, I'm getting really excited for you! Sometimes you gotta go with your gut (about the due date and such), so good for you. Glad you're keeping an eye on everything though. Sounds really good! Hope your cold is over in no time. Going to be watching your updates like a hawk.  ;) Oh, and what a beautiful rainbow. :) To me, it's a reminder of God's promises. In any case, I'm glad you got to see that and you were able to recharge a bit. It made me happy just to see the picture. :)

Starry, I have those moments of weakness all too often, heh. So at least you're not alone I guess? ;)

AFM, last night I got to hang out with a few girls from my Sunday school class. I *just* mentioned the fertility issues last Sunday because of my upcoming Dr. appointment. But not everyone knew about it yet. So one of the girls asked me if I was going to have more kids. I was like, "I sure hope so." Another girl (who knew about the appointment) asked me something like, "Isn't your Dr. appointment soon?" And I was like yeah on Monday. The girl who first asked me the question caught on and was SOOOO apologetic. I told her it was fine. And really it was. I don't mind innocent things like that. I mean, before all this, I was like her and assumed that if you can have one without much trouble, having another shouldn't be too hard either. I only really mind it when people TELL me I need to have another, and soon. Then I'm like oh really well gee I'll keep that in mind. 

Another girl there who has also been ttc for a while (since October I think she said) told me about some people she knew who had been trying for a while. And when people asked them if they wanted another, they'd say something like, "Yes, we REALLY want one. We've been trying REALLY hard. I mean, REALLY TRYING." LOL...I guess to kind of turn the awkward feeling back around on the person asking the question. Stuff like that has crossed my mind before, but I don't think I could ever really do that!

Anyway, it's kind of refreshing to be able to talk to people about it IRL.

Ramble ramble. My main thing today is this. Today I wore a pantyliner since we DTD last night. I went to the bathroom after lunch and I had spotted pink, more than just a little pink, but not quite red. Not tons, but more than just a tiny drop or streak (tmi??) I have NEVER had mid-cycle spotting before. I've spotted before a period, but never anything like this. I can only hope it's ovulation bleeding! But it sure caught me off guard.

One more night of DTD and then we're almost definitely in the TWW. tbh, I'm gonna be ready for a break, lol.


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> Ramble ramble. My main thing today is this. Today I wore a pantyliner since we DTD last night. I went to the bathroom after lunch and I had spotted pink, more than just a little pink, but not quite red. Not tons, but more than just a tiny drop or streak (tmi??) I have NEVER had mid-cycle spotting before. I've spotted before a period, but never anything like this. I can only hope it's ovulation bleeding! But it sure caught me off guard.
> 
> One more night of DTD and then we're almost definitely in the TWW. tbh, I'm gonna be ready for a break, lol.

Not sure if it's too early for implantation bleed. Most websites say the earliest is 6 dpo, but typically 8-10 dpo. Good luck...you've done everything you can. Next week you can rest!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ESwemba84

Mama, so close! I'm glad your doctor is respecting your decision to wait it out.

Eyemom, good luck this cycle! I hope the mid cycle bleeding is a good sign!

Starry, I'm sorry about the BFN. I know how crappy it is to keep getting them, especially when you really expect it to be positive. Hang in there.:hugs:

Kat, I'm glad you get to go back to TTC next cycle! Are you doing fertility meds or just natural?

EMC, welcome and sorry about the BFN. Hope you get a positive soon.

Pink, hope you feel better soon!

Never, when are you going to start trying again?

AFM, I'm on CD 5 already! My cycles just seem to go by so fast, especially with them coming every 3 weeks or so. I start getting fertile CM on day 7, and it dries up by day 11-12, so assuming I'm ovulating, it happens before day 12. So crazy. I'm not temping, so I don't know exactly, but I'm pretty good at reading my body. And that's about it!


----------



## eyemom

Yeah I think definitely too early for implantation bleeding. Hoping I get my crosshairs tomorrow.


----------



## mowat

Two straight days of temperature drops.... Hmm, was starting to think my body was getting back to normal, but I lost my cross hairs this morning. Oh well, we're not allowed to try this month so I guess it doesn't matter really, but it'd be nice to know my body was regulating.

In other depressing news... Realized my surgery is on our anniversary (August 21st). Oh well, last year we completely forgot our anniversary so it's not a big deal. Still kind of sucks though.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - you'd think these things would respect our special days. I'm sorry your surgery is on your anniversary. I hope your body regulates soon.

eyemom - When we were still TTC#1 a lady at church asked if we wanted kids soon and I said, "I'd like a child but you can't exactly go to the store and just pick one up" and she took the hint pretty quick. But most of the time I'd mumble something like "yeah, that would be nice" or something equally awkward.

I used to get mid-cycle spotting until my first m/c. I haven't had it since.


----------



## mowat

Just took a hpt and good a positive. I guess that explains my temperatures. Wondering if that explains my daily headaches too.


----------



## Starry Night

Do you think it's leftover from the m/c or a new bfp? I was getting positives until a few days before my first AF.


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> Do you think it's leftover from the m/c or a new bfp? I was getting positives until a few days before my first AF.

 this is what I was wondering! 

AFM, tomorrow is my obgyn appointment to discuss fertility issues. Aside from printing off all my charts (I wonder if I have that much paper/ink?), anything I should be prepared with?

Edit: yesterday I didn't spot anymore in the afternoon, but today I was spotting pink again. Seems to have stopped again.


----------



## Kat S

mowat said:


> Just took a hpt and good a positive. I guess that explains my temperatures. Wondering if that explains my daily headaches too.

Yeah, what Starry asked...is this new??? I'm on pins and needles!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba: we're trying again Nov. 2014 that way I'll be half way out of school and won't be due until long after I finish. I do get depressed now that I can't try but following you gals and rooting you gals on feeds my baby fever alittle until I go outside and see pregnant women everywhere then I'm bk at it again.


----------



## mowat

Oh no, not a new bfp I'm sure. Just leftover---we've been pretty careful. Felt horrible all day so I hope my levels drop soon.


----------



## Earthsangel

So I'm new to all of this and I'm finally to the point of feeling comfortable even saying that hubby and I are TTC. We have an 8 yr old and have experienced 1 m/c in Nov 2011 and the #2 in Jan 2013. After #2, I told hubby that I was done. I didn't want the opportunity to be disappointed again. It just took so much out of me. Well, cut to June and it felt like the cloud lifted off of my heart and I once again felt the desire to try again. Hopefully, August is our month. I believe I O'd on Friday and AF is due on 8/23. Now I wait. Please pray for me as I pray for each of us!


----------



## eyemom

you got it sister


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Hope to see some BFPs when I get back:happydance:

AFM - still waiting ready for her to come now:growlmad:

See you all in 10 days:kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

garfie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Hope to see some BFPs when I get back:happydance:
> 
> AFM - still waiting ready for her to come now:growlmad:
> 
> See you all in 10 days:kiss:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie have a fantastic holiday :) enjoy every second a be as bold as you like :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya everyone, wow a lot has happened over the last few days while ive been sleeping, have a great vacae Garfie.

Ok gotta go into a silly meeting at work so cut off in my prime, but hi to everyone.


----------



## Pinkcasi

OOhhhh i have a vlittle bit more time, well i dont but i have to come vent!

Im so annoyed with a work 'friend' so the other day i said that i dont like baby girls in dresses, it's just my opinion but i think newborns in dresses when theyre too little to do anything except wiggle is just silly, they end up with their dress round their neck and all you can see is nappy or vest.

so this work 'friend' just came over to show me a pic of some nappy pants, theyre like little nickers that go over the nappy to make it look nice, all flouncy and ruffly, i said 'it's not really my thing' and she said 'whell it's not you thatd would be wearing them' like what i chose to dress my daughter in offends her somehow, then said that i prefer a young baby in a nice babygrow (sleepsuit) and she said 'babygrows are for parents that cant be bothered to dress their children' i had to bite my lip and said 'well that's me then' 

I really dont understand why this affects her in any way, i love girly pink stuff but really not a big fan of lacy, flouncy, stuff, give me a nice sleepsuit or a cute pair of jeans, or even leggins with a nice top and yeah great but dressses when she's really little no way.

But this woman is really dining my head in, she also takes great pleasure in telling everyone that she's better with her firends baby than she is, her friend is a new mum and is struggling with putting him down to sleep and leaving him to cry, course this woman has had 3 kids and thinks shes an expert, and it's lovely that she's helping but i would be mortified if i thought that someone was telling people what a terrible mum i am, and how she's sooo much better with him.

It's all 'when i had My kids....' 'when i was pregnant..' blah blah, i just wana say yes thank you but i dont care what you did, you had your last kid like 8 years ago get over it! if i want advice i'll ask for it and i certainly wont be asking little miss perfect than you very much.

Sorry for the rant but it was necessary.

Also im still getting pain in my lower abdomen, it's not anything to worry about is it? i figured it was just growing pains but i asked Dr Google (doh) and it said .....
I have a pain in my lower belly
Severe pain on either or both sides or your lower belly needs investigating to be sure it's nothing serious. You could have pulled or stretched a ligament, which is common in pregnancy, or it may be a sign of: 
an ectopic pregnancy 
miscarriage 
premature laboura fibroid breaking down and bleeding into itself 
placental abruption, when the placenta separates from the lining of your uterus (womb) 

So i called my MW and left a message, im sure it's nothing but i just want reassurance.

Oh god she's back again.....i have to urm be somewhere else.....


----------



## nevergivingup

Earthsangel said:


> So I'm new to all of this and I'm finally to the point of feeling comfortable even saying that hubby and I are TTC. We have an 8 yr old and have experienced 1 m/c in Nov 2011 and the #2 in Jan 2013. After #2, I told hubby that I was done. I didn't want the opportunity to be disappointed again. It just took so much out of me. Well, cut to June and it felt like the cloud lifted off of my heart and I once again felt the desire to try again. Hopefully, August is our month. I believe I O'd on Friday and AF is due on 8/23. Now I wait. Please pray for me as I pray for each of us!

Garfie: HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!! We'll hear ya when u get bk!

Earths angel: welcome to this wonderful Thread!! And def sorry about your losses. But with time it does get better. I had 3 m/c's after the first 2 I wanted to give up to but I wanted my baby more and I deserved it and by Gods word I know it was promised to me to be a mother of many. So here I am now with my promise that God has promised me rocking in my arms and I know your miracle is just a prayer away too. I'm def praying for you! Good luck to you.

Pinkcasi: Wowsers.... How your story sound o so familiar. I go to a big church where the women has had 13 kids or more. There's a few with only 2 or 3 but the majority has had 5 and greater. So Once I had my son the advice on what's wrong with my child, why my child is crying, am I doing this with my child, how I suppose to hold my child, who I should and shouldn't let hold my child rolled in heavy and haven't ceased. Gosh did it bother me, I felt like I have to have 4 kids to prove myself worthy of being a mother. I do appreciate the advice but everyone have to understand every child is different and what my child does may be different then your child. But I just kept my mouth shut and "yes ma'am" everyone. And don't feel bad I bought my child lots of outfits when he was a newborn only to realize I waste most of my money bc we stayed in the house most of the time bc he was still so fresh and new. This is your baby just enjoy it and let everything else roll off your back unless you need it bc some advice I did use that was helpful but most of it really came natural as it will with you:hugs:

Mowat sorry ab your surgery on your anniversary my anniversary is 1 day before yours.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks Never.

Also i just spoke to my MW just to get some reassurance that im being a drama queen and she recons it's SPD, that's not good right, but it's ok, she said sometimes it's comes and goes and sometimes it just gets worse Oh great that's something to look forward to over the next 16 weeks give or take, still at least she didn't say something hideous.

Also she asked if i went to the physio class at the hospital to which i said 'urm no was i supposed to?' apparently there was a leaflet in my baby pack, Doh! apparently Im supposed to go between 16-20 weeks Oopsie, the next class with an available slot isn't until 17th Sept, i'll be 19 weeks lol Oh dear


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: Welcome back to TTC. I believe yesterday was your last day on the BC?

mowat: Wishing those levels down for you!!

Earthsangel: It takes a lot of courage to try and face challenges!! Hopefully this month will be your month!! Welcome aboard :) I will keep you in my thoughts. 

garfie: Have a wonderful vacation

Pink: SPD can vary in severity but it is nothing to worry about in regards to how it affects the baby. It is just you that has to work through the discomfort.

never: It is annoying to hear unsolicited advice!! I say as long as you are loving and caring for that child, how you choose to do things is no one else's business or concern. But you know how people are. They want to try to be helpful when they are not being the least bit helpful

AFM: Blood pressure today was a little high. It was over 140/90 but not quite at 150/100. I had them take my blood pressure again and it was still high. Since I have come home, it has gone down some. It concerned me enough to schedule an induction for next Wednesday. I want to do what is healthy for me and for baby. I will be 41 weeks by next Wednesday. This baby could decide to come on her own which would be wonderful, but if she doesn't, I feel I will be in good hands. With my high risk conditions I do not want to go too far past my due date. If this was a normal, low risk pregnancy I would be fine with waiting until 42 weeks and beyond. The important thing for me is that this little girl comes out safe and I meet her. My husband and I are so excited!!:) I feel a weight has been lifted off my shoulders, as I have been stressing out over when this baby would come and the thought of induction. I am still a little nervous, but I feel I would be even if I went into labor on my own. So yes, next week by the latest I should be a mommy!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I'm glad you have come to a decision you are at peace with. Your little one will be soon here whatever happens. I look forward to hearing all about your precious rainbow!

afm - AF is making her appearance today and I must say I am relieved. I think my body needed to get this whack-a-do cycle out of its system. I hope to be testing again at the end of September (the joy of long cycles...ha ha)


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry- Then my fingers are crossed for the end of sept. for you!

Pinkcasi: Totally welcome but ab the SPD. The sciata or whatever that word was kicked my butt.

Mamatex: I thought I had responded to you earlier ab leaving your baby with people. I totally understand how u feel. Having the baby is one thing but bonding with that child and seeing that baby face glow up when they wake up and look around and see you and know everything is ok is priceless. And maybe it's a bit to much but I honestly don't want my child to wake up and in not there. Now he's at the stage where he wakes up in his crib and lift his head up to find me and when he sees me standing right there he gives the biggest smile like his world is ok......yea it's officiall...he's going on our anniversary trip with us:dohh:

Also: being induced wasn't as bad but I still long to know how it would've felt just to wait for him to come.....but he was turned the wrong way to come out vaginally and his heart rate dropped a few times so overall I'm just happy my baby boy is here...induction, c-section again, I'll take it all over again to get another miracle baby:flower: so ready to hear ab your experience in whichever way you deliver will mean nothing when your princess has entered this world. Congrats


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone Mama , so excited to read your news :) and so happy its a decision your ok with :) ya never know this little lady may have other plans and arrive sooner rather than later lol !!! 

Pink sorry to hear your in pain its so not fun ! 

AFM : had my scan today , baby not co-operating for having photos taken , he/she was constantly wriggling lol.. !! I have been catapulted into the second tri , I went to my appointment being 12+5 and came away 14weeks tommrow !!!!! They moved my dates based on my scan , baby measurements and measurements of early scan which were also ahead ! Not quite sure how that happened as I thought I charted very carefully !!! But boy all I can say is I'm so glad I bd earlier that cycle !!!! Must have o/v around cd 9 !


----------



## Tricia173

Hey ladies! I had an 11week ultrasound today! Everything looks good, am starting to feel more confident that this one will stick!


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wondering: That's def great news when you measure ahead. It gets you alittle closer to meeting your baby. 

Tricia : That's wonderful news!!! Glad everything looked great. Am I sure that's your miracle baby in there...now it's time to start enjoying your pregnancy, you worked hard for it, enjoy!!

Goodmorning ladies!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Lefty that's great news, your through the 'dangerzone' and you didn't even know it, that's gotta be a relief hooray!

Tricia, So glad it's all good for you too, you have a lil super baby in there yey!

*Warning moany rant coming*

My hips, and back and pelvicy area all hurt so bad, i just want to cry! 
By the time i left work last night i sat in the car and cried for 20 minutes before i could drive home, when got home all i could do was sit on the sofa and literally stay there all night, i managed to get up to answer the door to my curry and that was it, ive come to work again today as i just cant have time off and i just dont know what to do with myself, ive spoken to my manager about what i can do as i dont want to have to take my Mat leave this early but doing 8 hours a day 5 days a week is going to kill me, she's contacted her manager support for advice, she did say (sh'es an ex nurse) that swimming might help and i can go in work time and she'll count it as physio so i wont lose hours which is cool but she also said to get regular excercise, no way! it kills to move and she wants me to go for a walk just for the hell of it!
The girl that i was saying about the other day, that has an opinion about everything and is an expert in everything just asked me why im sat on a cushion and i told her my back hurts as i have SPD and she said 'Oh i had that' I just wanted to say 'what a F-ing surprise'!

Im annoyed, in pain and thorougly pissed off!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg! I've just been to the drs, he's given some pain meds and he said see how they go and if need be he's happy to sign me off work, he actually said 'are you working' I said 'yeah' and he said 'urm why?' Lol
I told him that my manager has told me they can make me take my maternity leave early if I'm off sick and he said no they can't, legally they can't and if they try to let him know, omg that is like a huge weight lifted, don't get me wrong I'm not a lazy cow I don't want to be signed off for 4 months till she's due but just knowing I'm safe is so good, there are days I sit at my desk in tears cisvot hurts so bad and my manager who is a mother and an ex nurse has scared me so much that I felt like I had to be there. - bitch!!
I'm going to take pleasure in telling her tomorrow that there's nothing they can do my dr told me, 'sick leave is sick leave and maternity leave is maternity leave, it's safe and can't be touched'.
Now I'm going to see if my swimming suit still fits, oh I feel so much better now! Not physically but mentally a little.


----------



## MamaTex

Starry: Glad AF is giving you some relief instead of heart ache for this cycle. Good luck for September. Can't believe we are almost done with AUgust. Can't wait to hear about all these fall BFPs!!

Left wonderin: FX baby can stop being a busy body long enough to get photos next time. The first time I had to go in for a growth ultrasound I decided to drink some juice and little one was moving like crazy! The u/s tech had to take a break for a few minutes so she could hopefully settle down! Hehe

Tricia: That is good news!! Grow baby grow!!

Pink: It's great to have someone in your corner isn't it? Glad you are getting some resolution. Your health and your baby's health should come first. Unfortunately in the United States a lot of employers put the bottom line and their business needs first.I understand needing to ensure profits keep rolling in, but too often I see this at the expense of workers who normally give 110%. When those same workers are not able to due to health reasons,it is a shame that so many people are forced to choose between their employment and thaeir health or their family member's health. Not all employers are like this of course, but it seems that time off, leave, and the like are not afforded as generously as it is overseas. Anyway, getting down from my soap box now lol.


----------



## MamaTex

AFM: I had a crazy bp spike yesterday evening. I didn't change my diet and wasn't active, so it shocked me to see a blood pressure reading above 150/90 when I checked my blood pressure at 6:00pm!! This was after I had taken my second blood pressure pill of the day and had taken a nap earlier. I took my blood pressure again and it was still over 150/90 so I called my doctor, called my husband, and then started packing my bags just in case my bp was still high by the time I finished packing the bags. Well, I saw it drop down to 120 something/80 something, but decided to go in anyway for observation.

My bp readings were normal in the hospital and the baby looked good on the monitor so they let me go home. The nurse I had told me that when you are sick, blood pressure goes up. She also said that being near 40 weeks probably had something to do with it and suggested I take it easier over these next few days. The on call OB told me that if I was taking my blood pressure when sitting up right this could also cause a spike but that made no sense as I have my blood pressure taken upright at my appointments and they line up with the readings I take at home. I haven't had an insane reading for months!!! I am not sure what happened yesterday but things seem back to normal today. Reading this morning was 127/79. Weird. I am going to keep a close eye on my bp. If it starts creeping up again or spikes all crazy, I am going to see about moving up the induction if possible.


----------



## essie0828

Lol mama I can't believe she is still in there! You were right about going over 40 weeks :). I hope you have an easy labor and birth. Enjoy your little princess :)

Tricia great news! 

Pink glad you got signed off work. Hope the SPD eases up, that stuff hurts :(

Mowat are you sure thats an old positive?? That's a long time for hcg to stick around, you could have some retained tissue. Hope you get it all sorted out. Good luck. 

Kat good luck hun. Fx'd

Never so you are officially trying in November. Yay! Good luck hun! 

Ladies new and old :hi: and I wish you all the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Essie!! Yes ma'am Nov. 2014 is the DTD Date! What's new with you

Pink: Rant on...you are obligated too, those hormones are raging and your circle of people(co-workers) are standing in the way of fire...waiting to get burned! You def should be relaxing, don't let them get you upset, although this pregnancy is painful for you this is your special time enjoy it....yes pains and all:hugs: sorry ab your boss, some people can be so evil just because. Hope it gets better.

Mamatex: sorry ab the increasing blood pressure, Wowsers. I agree with the nurse you're coming to an end so your body is gearing up to prepare you to be a mommy. How Excited you must be:winkwink: everyday it gets closer!

AFM: boredom is depressing! Hope everyone is having a much more exciting day then me.


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - that's great that your doctor is willing to stand up for you and has made you aware of your legal rights. I think your coworkers would drive me crazy too!

Mama - just stay calm and try not to worry too much about the spike. You're really on top of things so if there is a pattern then you know what to do. Your baby is almost here and you are in very good hands. Babies seem to arrive just when you think they're never going to come.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. I've been too busy to sit down and write anything, but I have been lurking. 

Mama, getting so excited for you! Glad your bp went back down to normal. Sounds like you are on top of things. (squeee!)

Left, wooowwww well that is an exciting surprise!

Tricia, Yayyyyy I am so happy. <3

Pink, so sorry you're running into all this insane drama! But that's awesome that you have a doctor who will go to bat for you. 

AFM, I had my appointment with the new obgyn yesterday morning. Would you believe...my appointment was at 8:45, they called me back a little early, I had seen the doctor, had blood drawn in the lab, and I was out of there by 9:15? I could not believe it! I wasn't rushed at all. I just seriously did not have to wait around for anything. My previous doctor, I never had any crazy waits. And really it's an obgyn office, stuff happens. But I was super impressed. Also, this might be old news, but this was the first time I had seen it. When you walk in the new place, they have a TV in there that looks like the departure/arrival screens you see at airports. It listed all the doctors and stated whether they were on time, 30 minutes behind, or whatever. I thought it was pretty cool.

Anyway, I was pretty nervous about seeing a new doctor because I had loved my old one and it was my first time having a male gyno. But he was really great. He was a good listener, seemed smart and mild mannered. He looked at my charts and thought they looked pretty good. There was one he wasn't too impressed with (my temps went up and down in the LP though they stayed above the cover line). But I told him I didn't know how much stock I could put in everything because I can't always temp under ideal circumstances (getting up in the middle of the night or getting up earlier than usual on occasion). He said he preferred OPKs over bbt, but I do both anyway.

So they drew blood to check my TSH and prolactin levels. I thought they were going to call me...I don't think they did, or perhaps I misunderstood? But I was able to log in and check them online anyway. They were both normal. I thought my thyroid was _probably_ normal because it was a little over a year ago when it was checked when I was pregnant (before the miscarriage). But I didn't know about the prolactin. It was in the normal range but toward the higher end of normal.

Doctor recommends that the SA will be the next step. So we got that ordered and I brought the cup home. But I think we're going to wait and see how this month turns out. Not that I'm feeling totally optimistic, but I think Murphy's Law states that if we have a test done (not sure how much it'd cost but I'm betting it's not free), that's when I'd actually turn out pregnant.  So we'll wait and see and then do it in a couple of weeks perhaps. I feel a little sad for hubby because he really dreads it. But it makes more sense to do that before I go through a gauntlet of tests and procedures.

If the SA turns out normal, the next thing would be an HSG. In general, he said we'd pretty much take whatever at our pace, just let him know what we want to do.

So I spotted pink a little 1dpo and 2 dpo. I told the Dr and he didn't think it was any big deal at all. Yesterday was 3 dpo and I still spotted a little (more brownish), which I hoped was due to the pelvic exam though that was pretty easy...didn't seem like anything that would make me bleed. And still a little more brown blood today at 4 dpo. Totally weird. Hoping it's just a one-off. But I guess I'll be keeping an eye on that.


----------



## Pinkcasi

essie0828 said:


> Pink glad you got signed off work. Hope the SPD eases up, that stuff

I didn't actually get signed off work I said I didnt want to just yet - big mistake

I went in this morning and the pain is really bad today, got there and said to my manager that the dr wanted to sign me off and she snapped 'well go then you're not doing me any favours by being here' I tried to contain the tears till I could hobble to the bathroom.

I was in the office for a grand total of 15 minutes and 10 of those were crying in the loo.

So I left, unfortunately I didn't tell my manager and she just called me, I said well you told me to leave so I did, she was so snarky with me saying that I was absent without leave as I didn't tell her, she said why didn't I get a sick note from the dr, I said I didn't want to I'm trying and she said 'and do you think that was a sensible idea.' In that sarcastic annoying tone, I couldn't say anything cos I knew I would burst into tears, but I really wanted to say, well I thought if I had the support of my manager I could still make the effort to go in and do my job but as you've all done nothing but be assholes I figure why should I bother.

All I can do now is cry like I physically can't stop crying its ridiculous, I have the phone number of our union guy so I can call him and see where I stand, I wana make sure the dr isn't wrong but I can't speak to anyone just now cos of the constant bloody crying! 
I could really do without the stress, thankfully my oh is off today so he gets the pleasure of looking after me but he hates to see me so upset and stressed out.

Now I have to go call the dr to get a sick note so I'm no AWOL and won't get paid.

Again sorry for the rant.


----------



## essie0828

Sorry I misread, I was in a hurry.


----------



## essie0828

But my comment was supposed to be a general "wishing you well" type thing. Didn't mean to make a big mistake.


----------



## eyemom

Good gravy pink. I don't know if it'd be hard to do or not, but I might just cross my fingers that, sometime after baby girl is here and you return to work, maybe you can find a different job. No one should have that kind of venom in her life. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Don't feel bad for venting. Cry it out girl. Hopefully you'll feel better when you get out of your system. <3


----------



## Pinkcasi

essie0828 said:


> But my comment was supposed to be a general "wishing you well" type thing. Didn't mean to make a big mistake.

No no I meant my big mistake not yours, sorry, it was a big mistake not getting signed off, I get that you would just assume that I would I mean why would anyone choose to put themselves through this?!! 
Sorry, I'm the idiot not you lol

Anyway I've called the dr to request a sick note now, just for a couple of weeks for now, we'll see how I go.


----------



## essie0828

Anyway, Never :hi: and thanks for asking, not much new with me thinking we are going to put off ttc as well. Just until we get better informed on what's going on with DD. She has to have a minor surgery soon and lots of visits with specialists. It's just not a good time. Lol. Enjoy your boredom mam. Soon enough your little one will have you busy as a bee. 

Mamatex, I'm still watching for that baby girl ;)

Mowat, Kat, Es, ladies that are trying or getting close to trying :dust: good luck ladies. I hope your rainbows come soon. 

Mackjess hope that your little man is doing good and that you can get a little rest now and then. :hugs: 

Ladies I am out of the ttc game for a while so see ya ;)


----------



## Starry Night

essie - did I miss something? Where are you going? Well, all the best and we'll see you when you're ready to TTC again.

EDIT: I guess I wasn't reading close enough. You explained it in the post above. Hope everything works out with your DD.

Pink - geez, that sounds so rough. I know businesses need to make money but employees are not their little slaves. You are allowed to have a baby whenever you want and you have the right to take care of your body when you need to. It's OK to take the day to calm yourself down. When you're ready call your union rep and your doctor. I hope things get sorted. :hugs:

eyemom - sounds like the new doctor is working out. Good luck with whatever you decide in regards to testing.

Tricia - :happydance: So happy that your baby is doing well!


----------



## MamaTex

To the TTC'ers: :dust:

To those in waiting::dust:

To new mommies: Let's see some photos whenever you have the time!! :)

Pink: Your situation at work is just awful. Don't let that person at work bully you. KNow your rights!! There has to be someone you can turn to in order to discuss what rights you have and what your standing would be if you were to go on sick and/or maternity leave!!

never: Yesterday my day was pretty dull. I managed to take a nap. The new kitten we have napped with me and didn't care to nibble at my toes thank goodness!!

eyemom: Sounds like there is a good plan in place to identify any issues. I do agree it is odd that you are still spotting. When I have had exams, I usually spot that day and it tapers off so yes, keep an eye on that!!

essie: Hope to see you around these TTC parts again. Good luck with everything!! :) 

AFM: Nothing new to report. Woke up feeling like I have been feeling: the exact same lol. I am pretty much over my cold and can breathe through my nose. What a relief!! Officially 40 weeks today.Can you believe it?


----------



## eyemom

Yay! That whole breathing through the nose thing will come in handy. ;-)

I'm hoping the first two days of spotting were from ovulation and the next two days were from the exam. So far nothing today, so fx.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone 

Pink that it awful !!! No one has the right to treat you like that !!! Take as much time off as you need without the guilt ! As a manger I know a sick note is a sick note and once the doctor stands over it you CANNOT be forced to take early maternity leave !! You after all are growing another human being !!!! Nothing is more important than that right now . Xxxxxxx

Mama still hanging in there lol.... Not long now xxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks girls, I'm a bit calmer now I've spent the afternoon napping, the new pills I'm on makes me drowsy, that's a side effect I can handle, rather than constipation like the other pills, I mean what dr prescribes a pregnant woman pills where a side effect is constipation?!?!

I called the dr for a note for 2 weeks, and I'll call my union rep tomorrow and see what he says, I know he's had run ins with this manager before, but I don't want to actually complain as she's still my manager and normally we get on fine.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, 

MamaTex: That is so awesome that ur at 40 weeks, I never made it that far so happy for ya, you're doing perfect just hang in there. And a new kitten they are so cute until they get big then I'm a bit frightened of them. Eeek!

Essie: Wow, I didn't know your DD has to have surgery I'm def praying for her a healthy recovery as well as peace with you. I understand waiting due to everything going on, I'm sure I would do just the same as you. We will totally miss ya, don't stay gone to long but do relax take care of yourself. See ya soon hopefully and we'll be here when u come bk hoping for the best for your DD :hugs:

AFM: Hubby is finally home from work, I love to feel his presence now I can :sleep: like a :baby:


----------



## MamaTex

never: I am happy that I made it to 40 weeks but I am feeling down because I am now a day overdue with no baby in sight. Trying not to be depressed and focus on other things. We will see how that goes. :wacko:

Pink: Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - things can change really quickly at this point. It's not inconceivable to think your baby could be here in just a few days. At least you know you won't be going over too much with your induction day coming up.


----------



## nevergivingup

Het mama I agree with Starry at this point anything wonderful can happen. And you know what they like to say your first can come 2 weeks early or 2 weeks late, don't know how true that is being that didn't give me the chance but 40 weeks is great your LO is coming in style!!! 

Essie: I miss u already :kiss:

Garfie: ready to hear ab your Vacae!!!

Mine is coming up soon!! Yayy


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey it's so quiet in here....I hope it's bc everyone is DTD :sex:


----------



## Starry Night

Nope. Still recovering from/dealing with my AF. I passed a really big clot this afternoon--I'm talking almost m/c-sized and had a short gush of blood which was a lot for CD4. But now I'm at a light flow. I'm thinking I must of had some leftover stuff which could explain the weird cycle of phantom preggo signs. I really hope that was the last of it and I can go on to normalcy and a healthy shot at a bfp!


----------



## nevergivingup

O Starry,I hope that was the last of it too. It sounds like that was what your body had needed to get rid of bc of the lighter flow. Don't you worry to much I'm sure your BFP is on it's way. AF is driving me crazy she comes to see me twice a month, she goes off at the beginning of he month around the 4th and comes bk on at the end of the month around the 28th. But the end of the month is coming so fast , Starry you'll be testing in no time!

It's Friday ladies what do everyone have planned? Me myself have a hair appt. not up for the waiting though

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey hey, sorry starry, hopefully that's the end of it now and your cycles will sort themselves out.
And never poor you, twice a month, once a month is bad enough for me!

No news from here, I've not done anything this week, just sleeping really, I didn't sleep well last night at all, my hips were really painful and my darling oh was snoring, he's all bunged up so struggling to breathe, I was desperately trying to find a position that didn't hurt from 3am till about 6 then I had to get up.
No plans for the weekend, might go out for lunch with my folks tomorrow if I don't hurt too bad but other than that, maybe try to do some gently housework, got ironing to do, it's all rather exciting ha ha.


----------



## Kat S

Starry, I hope that was indeed the last of your strange cycle and now your body is re-set and ready to get in the game!

AFM, I'm finally back on the TTC team. YAY! Got my period, so I can put my month waiting "on the bench" behind me and get back on the playing field.


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: Sorry ab that pain, that sounds so familiar even during the same times, mine kicked in around 3-4 am and lasted up until I gave in and just got up. O the pain was in my hips legs thighs and back. O the memories are even painful. Sleep was no longer looked upon in 3rd trimester.i dreaded it bc I knew what was coming. So I so hope u feel better Pink again I say the joys of Pregnancy! It'll all be worth it when your Little princess gets here. And lunch sounds comforting and peaceful. Enjoy

Kat S: Wohoo for being back in the TTC game. How exciting!! Now I have someone else to live my pregnancy through! 

Mackjess: Hope motherhood is not being to hard on ya. Hope you're stealing some rest here and there.

AFM: Stuck at the hair salon, soooo ready to go home been here since 9:40am and it's 12:09 noon, what the world!!


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - hooray to being back on the TTC train! I hope everything comes together for you this month and you get your bfp!

pink - I feel badly for you, you sound like you're in quite a bit of pain. I found the regular discomforts of a growing belly bad enough. Can't imagine dealing with anything worse. Would your doctor have any tips on how to sleep more comfortably?

never - twice a month??!! Poor you. :( Is that normal or is it still something from post-pregancy? I think I would feel tempted to have all my lady bits removed if I was getting AF twice a month. I complain about my long cycles but overall I like it because it's a nice break.

afm - no huge plans. We are going to finally get my son's allergy tests. He was referred over a year ago after he had a reaction to penicillin and we are just going now. The clinic sent a list of instructions and we're supposed to be able to describe his exact reaction, how many doses he had taken and how many days he was taking it and I had no idea we were supposed to write this stuff down. I can't remember the details from over a year ago! He was 11 months at the time and now he's over 2.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks never and starry its not so bad now I'm off work, I can just chill and do nothing, it's annoying and painful but at least I don't have to go to work as well.
I'm seeing my mw on Wednesday so I'll talk it through with her and see what I can do to help.

Kat that's great that your back to ttc again, hopefully this'll be your lucky month!


----------



## MamaTex

never: No DTD for me. I wish!! I can't wait to get back to having sex that does not require a manuever around so much!!

Sucks about the double period whammy. Like Pink, having AF visit once a month is enough for me. I couldn't imagine dealing with her more than once a month.

FX for fabulous hair though!! 

Starry: I hope that everything is moving forward and not backwards for you. I hate the clots. Pre TTC days, when I was real young, I would see them and it freaked me out. Had no idea what they were and how my body could do that. lol. 

Kat S: Welcome back to TTC. What is the plan moving forward after AF ends?

AFM: No big plans this weekend. The only thing I plan on doing is paying my car note. I am close to having less than $2000 left on this mouse car I drive lol. I am looking at getting a 4 door vehicle or maybe even a Toyota Tundra with an extended cab.

*edit*

I erased what I had typed earlier because I didn't think y'all wanted to hear me complain, but since people caught it I will edit again. The short version is that when I went in for my appointment today at 40+2, I was put on the NST and given an ultrasound. The baby looks good. Her fluid is fine and her movements satisfied my OB. My blood pressure was a little high, but I have been stressed lately. I am still looking to be induced next Wednesday, but when I went in today my OB said he recommended I do it earlier than next week and told me, "Your baby could die." He has mentioned this to me before and I told him I understood the risks, but he said it again to me today and it killed my mood. He knows my history and knows I have had a lot of anxiety over this pregnancy. The last thing I want to hear is my baby could die when she has been doing just fine all this time!! If I didn't care, I wouldn't be coming in twice a week, following my GD diet, and doing what I can to be as healthy as possible for her. It just tore me up inside. To see if my cervix was even favorable for induction, I had a cervical check. My cervix is closed shut and thick. My OB said I was not ready for an induction but wanted me to have one asap. I may not progress too much by next Wednesday, but I want to give my body a little longer as long as things continue to look good. Anyway, that is my re-edited rant.


----------



## mackjess

Never, thank you hun! I'm hanging in there, and reading and rooting for all the girls TTC, prego, and WTT! I think I'll be able to post more when I get back to work!

here's a photo of nekkid Finn from our bath this morning. He loves baths and takes a gooooood nap after them, so we are both a fan!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=658911&d=1376675082

Pink, I'm glad you are taking it easy this week. Try not to worry about work, you have more important things going on.

And Tex, don't let them talk you into going early like they did me. Of course I was easily convinced since I was so huge and miserable to go in at 39+2. Induction did not work for me, and I think it was partly because my cervix was still high and firm. 2 days of meds to soften it and have contractions, and I still had a Csection! Not that I care now though. Once he was out and I heard his healthy screaming (he did NOT appreciate being evicted so rudely) I didn't care how he showed up. I have twinges of disappointment that I couldn't deliver naturally, but I'm healing and doing a lot better than I thought I would be.

I'm supposed to be on my laptop working on address labels for the birth announcements. I am trying to have them ready to mail out tomorrow! I am getting his 1 month photos taken on Monday, and I feel like the announcements should be in the mail before then! :haha:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh god mama that's awful, I'm so sorry I don't know what to say I can't offer any advice but it seems a bit dramatic to say that when your only 2 days overdue, try to not stress out tho I know it's hard.


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> Oh god mama that's awful, I'm so sorry I don't know what to say I can't offer any advice but it seems a bit dramatic to say that when your only 2 days overdue, try to not stress out tho I know it's hard.

Ah!! You caught me before the edit. 

:wacko:

I felt you guys would probably be tired of my negativity, but ya I am trying to just relax and not think about this morning.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh jess I nearly missed your post and that lovely pic of your handsome man, he's getting big, what a cutie pie, it makes me so broody! I can't wait to have my lil water baby, I think she likes baths too she kicks lots when I'm in the bath lol


----------



## MamaTex

mackjess, thanks for sharing the photo. He is a handsome boy!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , Mack what a cutie pie xx Mama that was uncalled for by the OB !!! No wonder your furious !!! Pink hoping the pain eases for you soon not getting sleep,is not much fun . Starry and Kat here is hoping this is your time :) 

AFM : was in a wonderful cathedral today so took the opportunity to light a candle for my angel and my growing beanie . I also lit a very special candle and a prayer for all my buddies on bnb to help them with whatever journey they are on . So somewhere in a beautiful cathedral in Dublin under a Stained glass window lights a candle for ye . It was a big one so should last at least 3 days lol......

I'm off to a wedding tomorrow and then my OH mother is 60 on Sunday so going out for dinner . Busy weekend ahead . I hope I'm up for it !!!! The good news is that my ms and naceousnes seems to be easing up a bit in the last few days thankfully !!!! Now its only for a couple of hours a day mainly after I eat instead of all day , every day . I ALMOST feel normal again !!! Lol....


----------



## Pinkcasi

Arr left that's lovely thanks for that, am I'm happy that your feeling better x


----------



## ESwemba84

Never, I get AF twice a month too! It's awful, because my hormones shift like crazy, and I'm very moody. Poor husband.

Last night I had a weird dream. I was 20 weeks 3 days pregnant (yes, that exact!) and just finding out because they did an ultrasound because I was having pain. I had no idea I was pregnant before then. It's weird because all of my other dreams usually are about BFPs that turn out to be negative, or me having some deformed baby, or having a baby, but it gets taken away because its not really mine. This dream was different. It actually ended up being a successful full term pregnancy, and in my dream I got to experience buying stuff for baby, and preparing for having the baby. It was a good dream. I'm hoping this is an indicator of things to come soon!

I'm in my fertile window, so going to try to DTD this weekend. I've lost more weight, because my clothes are fitting looser, so I'm hoping this will help us concieve naturally.


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Never, I get AF twice a month too! It's awful, because my hormones shift like crazy, and I'm very moody. Poor husband.
> 
> Last night I had a weird dream. I was 20 weeks 3 days pregnant (yes, that exact!) and just finding out because they did an ultrasound because I was having pain. I had no idea I was pregnant before then. It's weird because all of my other dreams usually are about BFPs that turn out to be negative, or me having some deformed baby, or having a baby, but it gets taken away because its not really mine. This dream was different. It actually ended up being a successful full term pregnancy, and in my dream I got to experience buying stuff for baby, and preparing for having the baby. It was a good dream. I'm hoping this is an indicator of things to come soon!
> 
> I'm in my fertile window, so going to try to DTD this weekend. I've lost more weight, because my clothes are fitting looser, so I'm hoping this will help us concieve naturally.

:thumbup:


----------



## eyemom

I've been lurking to keep up a bit, but haven't had a chance to reply (again). August is so busy with back to school and everything! I don't work as much as a lot of folks, so I can't complain, but goodness gracious. Tonight was the first night I got to eat dinner with my family since Monday. :(

So...no DTD here. :( Tried to last night but it was already so late so I was not the most receptive. Poor hubby. I think I just conked out, lol. I should be in bed now but I'm waiting for the dryer to stop. I'm in my TWW now anyway. Actually just 1WW now. I know I will probably test too soon and too often because I always do, but right now I'm in that mode where I don't dare get my hopes up.

Starry~ :( Hope everything is okay now.

My Friday? I worked. Yayyyyy.... I've been a complete zombie since I've been home. Saturday is my "Friday." So I'm almost there....

Pink, hope you're feeling better soon.

Yay, Kat! :dust: 

Mama, that is so frustrating. Not that it makes it better because there's such a thing as tact, but as a health care provider, it is SO FRUSTRATING because you can't just tell people your reasonable assessment anymore. You have to give every worst case scenario so you can't get sued. I think most of health care is just doing whatever you have to do to not get sued. It is a sad state of affairs. So I imagine he is looking after you in his own way, but to scare someone like that when there's no real basis for it, that is really awful. It'd be different if your BP was sky high or you were low on fluid or something. But it sounds like you are doing fantastic. Hang in there. <3 Complain when you want to. We all need to vent sometimes. :)

Has your OB said anything about Cervidil? I am not well-educated on this subject, so I could be wrong, but I thought you could try it to ripen your cervix...though you'd have to be monitored. And then if it doesn't work you can stop it and go home. But if they had you they'd probably really try to induce you for real. In any case, just a few more days. You are doing GREAT!

Mack, so precious! <3

I am feeling broody too. I was holding my daughter tonight and she said, "Me a baby!" And I was like...I don't even remember what it's like to hold a little baby. :(

Left, that's so lovely <3 Some places can be so inspirational.

ES, that is a pretty cool dream! :dust: to you too!

I had a weird dream last night too. I was at a house with a facebook friend (one of those, I don't really know her anymore, but we were friends when we were really little). And she looked REALLY pregnant. So I told her umm, I think you're pregnant. She said no, not yet. I'm not pregnant yet. So I'm like why don't you take a test just to be sure. And she was like OMG I can't believe it, I'm pregnant!" My brain does such strange things.


----------



## nevergivingup

O my I wrote a whole page last nite and it didn't post. Ugh Technology. .

Mamatex: vent as much as you want we're hear to listen. With an increase in C-sections these days I declined mine only to be convinced by my DH once the doctor had to go get him. I still long for a natural childbirth one day. Doctors are starting to make me think they're in it for the money! As long as your Lil princess looks good on the monitor I don't c anything wrong with letting her choose to come BUT then again I am not a doctor so don't pay much attention to me I just know how I felt when I was pushed into an induction. Next time I'm fighting to go all the way. You're very lucky bc a lot of us don't get the chance to make it to 40 weeks. So Congrats to u ma'am!!

Mackjess: Your son is so handsome!!! Mine loves bath time too it relaxes him ESP. with me using the lavender aveeno soap in his bath water. You can see the love in his eyes!!

Eswemba: Glad to know I'm not the only one with crazy cycles!! I was worried for a while but I've went to Dr. Google and for once he made me feel better rather then paranoid. And that Dream RUN with it!!:happydance: I believe that's a Great sign!! It was for me in my pregnancies!! I had so many that never ended happily or was just interrupted with me not knowing whatever happened to my LO. Then I finally had a dream that I was pregnant with twins while I was pregnant with my Son and I actually saw him but he was a girl instead and I ended up miscarrying her in this scary looking house so I sat in a chair and cried my eyes out but I still was pregnant with my son in the dream and Insanely with this pregnancy I was prego with twins and lost the other so in my heart I feel it was my girl that I dreamt about. Scary and crazy I know but it played out just like that. So I say to you Be looking out for your BFP, believe in it, it will come it did for me even after a couple of horrible dreams. FX for you!! O and I m extra with my DH too but if they had to have 2 cycles like us they'll understand.:shrug:

Left wondering: Have fun, I love weddings...I go for the CAKE...ssshh. I know GREEDY! Glad your m/s lightened up, hope it gets better.

Eye: Crazy enough but your friend may just be pregnant. Me and my friend was pregnant around the same time and I dreamed she was having a girl and she did. Dreams are our physic power. Lol

Pink: rest up ma'am.

Hi to All the ladies!!! This weather is crazy for it to be August. O well can't argue with God. Giving thanks Anyhow.


----------



## Kat S

Well crap.

I went in for my Day 3 u/s, and they saw a NEW cyst on the other ovary. Great. She said we can't do any drugs or IUI this month again, but I can try at home on my own. Not so easy to do when the husband has an ejaculatory disorder, but we'll try. She was stressing that with my AMH and FSH levels, I really need to do IVF. Anyone have a spare $10,000?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Kat that's a bugger and then some, will you have to go on bc again to get rid of the cyst? Just keep on trying practice can't hurt and hey it's still fun right :winkwink:


----------



## eyemom

That totally stinks. :( If I had a spare $10k I would give it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Heyyyyy laaadddiiiieeeesssss!!!!!!!! After a PM I read from Never, I decided to pop in and say HELLLOOOOO!!!!! Hehehhe...

Life has been really crazy busy. Summer has been non stop family visiting. I am FINALLY getting a break from all of them. Little Xan is doing great! Over 2ft long (tall), 18+lbs, fliping, flopping, talking, eating like a piggy boy and trying to crawl...right now he just rolls himself wherever her needs to go haha AFM Hubby and I are talking about trying for another in the near future. We want to see if #1 it happens (lol) and #2 if these "processes" to have a girl work...like we always say, fun to try!! haha

I would try to catch up on all the goings on, but that would take for-freaking-ever since I have so many pages to catch up on! I have seen that we have some ladies that have popped, are ready to pop and are now preggo!! YES~~~ :happydance: 

I am (hopefully) starting work again next week (legal secretary) so I will still be hella busy, but I will try my darndest to pop in occasionally.

peace, love and ladybugs!!

...................

Xan loves his organic food................Scratch that, Xan loves ALL food

..............................

MMMmmm Apple/Cin Oatmeal.............MOOOMMM I I don't want to go to nap! I almost beat this level!


----------



## MamaTex

eyemom: That is a weird dream. You are the pregnancy whisperer I guess. Hehe. 

never: The weather here has been crazy too! Yesterday a major thunderstorm came through. The winds were so high they bent my gate!! I thought a major hurricane had come through! It is nice and mild today. I spent some time outside soaking up some sunshine without sweating off 10 lbs. 

Kat s: Sucks about the cyst. If I had $10,000 I would definitely loan it to ya. If I ever decide to play the lottery and I win, just remind me. 

Sweetz: Good to see you!! I can't believe how big xander has gotten!!! Way to go mama. You are raising a healthy boy there. Hehee. 

mowat: How have you been?

To everyone: Thanks for the support. I feel a lot better. Today has been nice as my husband is home with me. It has been really slow at work so he has been able to stop in and hang out with me, which is a nice distraction!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Wow sweetz he is getting big what a lil sweetheart, glad it's all going so well for you, they do say ttc is addictive you'll be back poas before you know it lol

You take care, we miss you here! xx


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, guys. I keep wondering if it's from the DHEA I'm taking. I saw a few people mention that it causes ovarian cysts, and maybe that's what happened here. The nurse was really shocked that I grew a totally new cyst while on birth control. I think I'll stop taking it. Sad that I may have done this to myself...


----------



## eyemom

(to be clear, that whole thing was my dream, her taking the test and everything. AFAIK she's not actually pregnant...she's not even with anyone)

Hi Sweetz I must be new since you last dropped in, but that's a cutie you have there. :)

AFM: I got nothin. 8 dpo. My chart is looking kinda pretty but I'm not really feeling it.


----------



## nevergivingup

SWEETZ: Yayyyy: O HOW I MISSED U SO!!!! And Xander is sooooo cute!!!! He is growing so big and tall. He definately beat my Tyler, but that's ok we'll catch up. Yayy for trying again soon. Hopefully we can plan it together so we can hopefully b prego again together and have our baby on the same day again. That would be so awesome I would have to pack us up and go see SWEETZ and our Same Day birthday babies!! Thanks for popping in SWEETZ!!! Take care of yourself and Mr. Xander there!and saw your pm, will be emailing you soon!!! :kiss:


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - that sucks about the new cyst. Also interesting about the DHEA. I'm taking some Omega 3 right now that includes that so I might cut back though I don't' want to eliminate it entirely.

Maybe you guys will surprise yourselves and conceive naturally. Weirder things have happened.


----------



## Kat S

Starry Night said:


> Kat - that sucks about the new cyst. Also interesting about the DHEA. I'm taking some Omega 3 right now that includes that so I might cut back though I don't' want to eliminate it entirely.
> 
> Maybe you guys will surprise yourselves and conceive naturally. Weirder things have happened.

Starry, if only he didn't have that disorder, it would be SO much easier to ...just have sex. But we're gonna try :)


----------



## MamaTex

Hey guys. I am in the hospital. I woke up last night to pee. Went back to bed and felt a weird pressure but dismissed it. Woke up again and felt like I was leaking. I went to the bathroom, went back to bed, and felt wet spots on the comforter. Turned on the light and it was blood. Went and wiped. Saw more blood. Went to the hospital and doctor confirmrd bloody show. Since I am high risk my Ob suggested I be admitted so here I am. 50 percent effaced, finger tip dilated. Don't know if I am contracting. Feeling intense cramping in my pelvic area periodically. Will update you guys later!


----------



## Kat S

Mamatex, OMG!!!! You are in good hands and will ok! Thinking of you and your baba!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg mama, she's on her way, I hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## mackjess

Tex I can't wait to hear updates and meet your little woman. Good luck!


----------



## mackjess

Sharing my one month photos today for Finn. I can't believe he's been around so long. Hope the link works!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwIHCAJDXw==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## nevergivingup

OMG Great News Mama!! Can't wait to hear your story!! How exciting a d wonderful this time is for you!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Starry Night

Mama! :happydance: Your little girlie is on her way!! Didn't I tell you that a few days can make the difference? You're in good hands now. Can't wait to hear all about her.

Kat - good luck and most importantly, have fun! 

mack - what lovely photos! I love his chubby cheeks and in one of the photos it looks like he's winking at the camera. :haha: I also like the photos of him and you. You look so happy and glowing!

afm - body still out of whack. It's day 8 and am still bleeding. :wacko: What is it about m/c that gives me super-long AFs afterwards? Feeling rather discouraged about it all. Woke up feeling just as bloated and cramped as at the beginning of AF so wonder when it will end.


----------



## Tricia173

Mama, so exciting, praying for a safe delivery for you and baby!


----------



## eyemom

yayayayy, mama! Can't wait to see your updates!

mack~precious <3


----------



## MamaTex

Sky Armina is here! I will post her birth story and photos when I can. She arrived around 10om on 8/19. I cried happy tears when I heard her wail. Cannot wait to see her again as I am in recovery.


----------



## mackjess

congrats mama! good work and get your rest!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS MAMATEX!!!! I'm crying tears of Joy in my heart for you!!!! I can't wait to be there again!!! Rest up and enjoy your princess!!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh my gosh, Mamatex!!!! Congratulations on the joy of your life!! Can't wait to hear all the details and see your miracle angel!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yey Mama that's wonderful news, soooo happy for you cant wait for pics, it make me so look forward to meeting my lil lady


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Mama! I actually just shed tears of joy for you. I remember when you got your BFP! I can't imagine the joy you felt when you knew she was healthy and here. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## eyemom

I totally thought I already commented this morning when I was having insomnia.  Anyway, SO MANY CONGRATS! So happy for you!


----------



## lauraw22

Congratulations mamatex!

I don't know how everybody keeps up with everything on here! although I do have a partner who tells me to stop looking at babymaking and pregnancy sites and to just relax.....hmm.
anyway so my 4days of really light bleeding in july 13days after my period must have been another period! 28 days after this cos was feeling a bit strange questioning should I be dying my hair puppy please dont push on my belly (hes 5 mth n 20kg) then my partner opened me a beer n I thought no will go do a test first n It was a positive!!!
its nice cos I feel quite peaceful inside, but im also a nervous wreck as to all the decisions we need to make now do we go back to the same hospital or not etc..... my partners more than half scared! also not easy cos this baby is due on the date I originally worked out erin would be due but we got the date pushed forward after the 12 week scan.
x


----------



## Left wonderin

Mama yahooo :) I'm so so delighted and can't WAIT to see photos :) welcome to the WORLD SKY ARMINIA :) xxxxx wishing you a speedy recovery x


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance::happydance: Congrats, Mama!!! Many blessings to you and your family!


----------



## MamaTex

Thanks for all the congratulations guys!! I am going to have to wait until tomorrow when my mom brings by her lap top to post details and photos!!! Sky and I are doing good. Just working on getting a good latch and making sure she gets enough. I am going to be in the hospital until Thursday.


----------



## mowat

So excited for you Mama! 

And here I am sitting in a hotel room in Vancouver waiting for my surgery tomorrow. Hmmm, haven't I been here before? Oh well. They didn't call with my surgery time until almost 5 o'clock today---isn't that weird? Way to wait until the last minute! I guess I'll know tomorrow if I can TTC again, or if my uterus is irreparably damaged. Holy cow it had better be good news---this has been going on for 2 years now.

Wish me luck.


----------



## mowat

Oh forgot...

Congrats on the BFP Laura! Good for you.

Eyemom, that chart is looking good. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks mowat. I am trying so hard not to be too hopeful, but I fail every time! My chart often has an almost triphasic appearance to it, so idk. :-/ I took an hpt yesterday morning at 10 dpo and it was a bfn. Skipped today...gonna do one tomorrow, but I'm still not super optimistic. I always get insomnia starting a few days before my period, and it hit big time last night. :(

Edit: Ack mowat I just saw your post before. Good luck to you, praying for good news.


----------



## Kat S

mowat said:


> So excited for you Mama!
> 
> And here I am sitting in a hotel room in Vancouver waiting for my surgery tomorrow. Hmmm, haven't I been here before? Oh well. They didn't call with my surgery time until almost 5 o'clock today---isn't that weird? Way to wait until the last minute! I guess I'll know tomorrow if I can TTC again, or if my uterus is irreparably damaged. Holy cow it had better be good news---this has been going on for 2 years now.
> 
> Wish me luck.

Honey, I hope tomorrow goes perfectly and that you get good news!!!


----------



## mackjess

Mowat I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck hon.


----------



## Tricia173

Good luck tomorrow mowat! You are in my thoughts!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat best of luck with the op , ill be praying for a good outcome for you xxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya everyone, 

Laura, congrats, I don't know if you've posted before and I missed it or not, but congrats on your bfp.

Mowat, thinking of you sweetie.

Afm, I'm alright today, it's new fruit day today, what am I? It's not bloody papaya again is it I hope it's something new!

Been to see the midwife today, everything's fine, we listened to baby good strong heartbeat, but according to my oh I ruined that ages ago as I got a Doppler lol I don't see how it was ruined it meant we got to hear her before 25 weeks!

I'm struggling with constipation at the mo and possibly piles too, I have a bit of blood when I wipe after a poo sorry tmi, but watch out lefty and others all these wonderful things that people don't tell you about bloody piles indeed!

Oh and also I got approached for the 2nd time to be on a English TV program, one born every minute, for those that don't know they basically film in a hospital and film you giving birth, I don't watch it but apparently it's quite graphic, the first time I was approached I said um no way thanks, then at the midwifes this morning I was approached again, I'm just like omg it's bad enough I have to go through labour but to do it on television, no thank you!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Lauraw: YaYYY: :wohoo: for your BFP!!! It's an awesome feeling. It wasn't real to me and my DH until I was we'll off in my 3 rd TRI and misrable. Good luck to you and CONGRATS!!! So happy for you!

MamaTex: Glad to hear you and Sky are doing great. I know that's an awesome bond trying to BF in the first days of her life. That colostrum is so important in her first days. Go you Mama!! Rest up and enjoy that sweet bundle of joy, you got 18+ years ahead of ya.

Mowat: Sorry ab your surgery. I do hope you get good news back. Think positive, I often had to do that after so many m/c. I'm praying for a good surgery.

Hi Tricia: what's going on white you and your rainbow baby. When will you know what you're having and are you feeling alittle more confident with this one?

Pink; YAYYY another milestone!!! And sorry ab the constipation. I know that gots to hurt. As long as you didn't hit the hemmroids yet, then you're still in the clear. But I know seeing blood in my poop makes me almost paranoid. Maybe you can use a stool softener that your midwife can prescribe? Also I agree, now I use to love watching the baby shows when I was pregnant but to have to have a camera in my face while I'm going through a life changing experience is is murder bc I'm sure I will go crazy on them.

AFM: nothing to report except bk in skool and my Lil man is in a family daycare w/ only 3 other kids and I miss him so. But I have to finish skool to better out future. O and my 2 year Anniversary was awesome with me my DH and our Son. most of our Anniversary was spent playing with Tyler. So later ladies.

Hi Bamagurl, I miss you ma'am. 

Hi Garfie, miss you Gurlie.

Hi Essie: Hope you're enjoying your break from TTC.

Hi left wondering, Mackjess, eye mom, Kat S and everyone else.


----------



## ESwemba84

Wishing you well, Mowat. I hope you get some good news.:hugs:

Good luck testing today, eyemom!

Pink, glad everything is going smoothly.

AFM, nothing much. I've had terrible sinus issues (pressure, burning, headaches) for the past month which finally landed me home from work the past couple days. I'm home today again. Antibiotics didn't help, so they put me on prednisone until I can see an ENT Monday. The only thing that helps at all is direct warm steam to my nasal passages. I've been doing neti pot, Sudafed, Advil, Mucinex, and Flonase.......but nothing is helping. Things must really be blocked up there. All these meds gave me wonderful fertile CM, so I'm hoping at the end of this TWW, which I'm in now, I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Pinkcasi

nevergivingup said:


> Pink; YAYYY another milestone!!! And sorry ab the constipation. I know that gots to hurt. As long as you didn't hit the hemmroids yet, then you're still in the clear. But I know seeing blood in my poop makes me almost paranoid. Maybe you can use a stool softener that your midwife can prescribe? Also I agree, now I use to love watching the baby shows when I was pregnant but to have to have a camera in my face while I'm going through a life changing experience is is murder bc I'm sure I will go crazy on.

Urn unfortunately I'm guna go out on a limb and say the haemorrids caught me, they're the same as piles right?


----------



## eyemom

Test this morning (12 dpo) was stark white bfn. :-( I know they say that it's notover till the witch rears her ugly head, but I'm pretty sure I'm out. Temp looks like it might be on its way down already too.

I guess dh will be having the SA next week. If that turns out normal, I'm supposed to have an HSG next. Would it be crazy to ask to have my progesterone checked first?


----------



## ESwemba84

eyemom said:


> Test this morning (12 dpo) was stark white bfn. :-( I know they say that it's notover till the witch rears her ugly head, but I'm pretty sure I'm out. Temp looks like it might be on its way down already too.
> 
> I guess dh will be having the SA next week. If that turns out normal, I'm supposed to have an HSG next. Would it be crazy to ask to have my progesterone checked first?

I'm sorry.:hugs: I had an HSG earlier this year. It's not terrible. Mine was all clear. I would have thought they would have already checked your progesterone if they're doing an HSG, so definitely get them to check it. If you absolutely know when ovulation was and know for sure you are 12 DPO, it might be a good indicator that your progesterone is fine. My progesterone was low, and I would only make it until like 8-9 DPO before AF showed. I might be wrong though, so I would have them check your hormones. Good luck.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - thinking of you today. Hope you get good news. :hugs:

eyemom - sorry about the bfn. Good luck as you and your DH take the next step towards getting your rainbow.

ESwemba - that sounds like one awful cold. I hope you feel better soon.

pink - that's funny that you've been approached twice for that show. I always thought people had to seek out these reality shows. And I agree with you, I would not want a camera in my face (and other places) the entire time. I already don't understand why anyone would want someone besides their OH and medical professionals in the room. Never mind strangers and the millions watching on TV!

afm - AF finally ended after 9 days. Now I can get down to business, so to speak. But other than that, nothing real to report. Been feeling really down lately. I am very ready to get my rainbow and put all this TTC stuff behind me.


----------



## lauraw22

mowat said:


> So excited for you Mama!
> 
> And here I am sitting in a hotel room in Vancouver waiting for my surgery tomorrow. Hmmm, haven't I been here before? Oh well. They didn't call with my surgery time until almost 5 o'clock today---isn't that weird? Way to wait until the last minute! I guess I'll know tomorrow if I can TTC again, or if my uterus is irreparably damaged. Holy cow it had better be good news---this has been going on for 2 years now.
> 
> Wish me luck.

Hope everything's gone well for you mowat, and that you got the results youre hoping for! Fingers crossed x


----------



## MamaTex

I will be catching up in a few. I have a lot to read through. I wanted to share the birth story and photos before my lap top access disappears lol. So I went to bed Sunday night, fully expecting to have another uneventful night. I woke up and went to the bathroom. I didn't think to try to look down at the toilet paper because it was dark and I was tired. I went back to bed but woke up again, this time feeling like I was leaking. I got out of bed and used the bathroom again. Looking back, I felt kind of weird getting up and had a feeling that something was off, but I dismissed it as anticipation for something, anything to happen. I again used the bathroom and went back to bed. 

I couldn't go to sleep right away so I started to look for my phone. I couldn't find it so I turned on the lamp. I found it but decided to get comfortable to try to go back to sleep. I pulled up the comforter and felt wet spots. I turned on the lamp and looked at the comforter to see blood. I started freaking out and called the after hours line, and then the hospital. The hospital told me to wait on a call from my doctor. My doctor called back and advised that I go to the hospital. 

At the hospital they checked and I was told my cervix was changing, hence the reason for the blood. I was having bloody show. My doctor arrived and suggested that I be admitted because he thought it too risky for me to go home. I agreed. My doctor ended up working with me and told me that he would wait several hours to see if my cervix was favorable before he started me on pitocin. The plan had been to do cervidil but since I was 50% effaced when I came in, he said we did not need to do that. Well, I ended up making slow progress several hours later so my doctor green lighted the pitocin. I had been having contractions about 20 to 30 minutes apart. These were manageable at first. Once the pitocin was turned on, they became harder and harder to deal with. In a few instances the baby's heart rate dropped. The cervical checks were very uncomfortable. I got to 2 to 3 cm and was 90% effaced when my doctor suggested we break my water. This was very painful and it was for nothing because there was barely any fluid that came out! Weird..By this time the contractions were really wearing on me and I asked for the epidural. It was sweet relief and allowed me to progress, but the baby started to not be able to handle the contractions well so the doctor suggested a C section. I thought I would be more disappointed than I was but by that point I just wanted the baby to be out and alive!! So they wheeled me off. The C section wasn't scary like I thought it would be. It went quick. Here is the end result: my beautiful girl Sky Armina!!




I will be going back through the last page or two to catch up ladies. Please don't give up hope. I was the worst candidate for PMA ever when I started this pregnancy. I thought I wouldn't be here but I am!!


----------



## Kat S

Oh Mamatex! Look at your baby girl! I'm so happy for you!

Eyemom, I know what you mean when you just "know" :( I'm so sorry. Man, it has to be our turn one of these months...

ES, Hi there! How is your break going?

Starry, wow 9 days?! Yikes! Glad that's over! Are you tracking ovulation since your period was so long? 

AFM, I bought an at-home insemination kit from Amazon.com. It has 6 sterile cups, 6 syringes, and 6 Soft Cups. Since I won't be getting blood tests and ultra sounds to track my ovulation, I bought a Clear Blue digital ovulation test. It's a 10 pack, so should last me the month. I've never tracked my ovulation before, so I'm not sure when to begin.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh mama yey Sky, it sounds like a trauma but she's finally here and safe and healthy, well done you!


----------



## ESwemba84

Mama, oh my goodness, she is precious. You guys look so happy. Congrats!

Kat, my breaks been ok. I started my new job and I hate it. I've been battling sinus issues, so it's at least kept me out of work for most of this week. I had a 21 day cycle last cycle, but I figured it was due to stress. I'm on CD 15 now, and we managed to DTD once, on day 11, so I have a slim chance for a natural BFP in a week or so. Weight loss has been good. I have no idea what I weight now, but my clothes got looser over the last month. I'm hoping I got below 200, but I'm scared to get on a scale! Tomorrow I go see an infertility counselor, so that should be productive. Anyways, sorry for the novel. It's been busy!

Glad to hear you have some new and exciting things to try for home insemination! I hope it works!


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. Just back from the hospital---what a long day. Didn't get to see the doctor after the surgery so I don't know what they found. She said she'd call me in the next day or two so I guess I just keep waiting. Ugh, more waiting! Haven't I waited long enough! Apparently not. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## MamaTex

lauraw22: Congrats on your BFP!!!:thumbup:

mowat: Hope you get good news about the future. Update us when you can!!

eyemom: Sucks about the BFN. I do not think it hurts to be proactive and look at everything you are able to. 

Tricia173: How have you been?

garfie: Hello!! How are you?

Pink: Congrats on making 25 weeks. Not too long before you are in the third trimester!!! The constipation is never a fun thing. I only had to deal with it in a few isolated incidents. Try eating some fruit like melons to see if you can get things going. You might also increase the fiber in your diet if you haven't already done so. When all else fails, there are always stool softeners. 

nevergivingup: I am glad your anniversary was good. It's never a bad thing to have family time and build lasting memories!! Good luck with school this semester. 

ESwemba: Oh bother! I hate sinus issues. The head aches I get from sinus pressure are definitely not on my favorite things in the world list!! Hopefully you get some relief soon. :hugs:

Starry Night: Happy to hear you are back on track with TTC. 9 days of AF would drive me nuts though!!

Kat S: Good luck!! FX!!!

Hey to all the other ladies!!


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Mama, oh my goodness, she is precious. You guys look so happy. Congrats!
> 
> Kat, my breaks been ok. I started my new job and I hate it. I've been battling sinus issues, so it's at least kept me out of work for most of this week. I had a 21 day cycle last cycle, but I figured it was due to stress. I'm on CD 15 now, and we managed to DTD once, on day 11, so I have a slim chance for a natural BFP in a week or so. Weight loss has been good. I have no idea what I weight now, but my clothes got looser over the last month. I'm hoping I got below 200, but I'm scared to get on a scale! Tomorrow I go see an infertility counselor, so that should be productive. Anyways, sorry for the novel. It's been busy!
> 
> Glad to hear you have some new and exciting things to try for home insemination! I hope it works!

Oh no, you hate your new job? Ugh! Reminds me of the Morriseey song..."I was looking for a job and then I found a job, and Heaven knows I'm miserable now..." 

Well, once before you ovulated is better than nothing! Lord knows we've heard it happen a million times, so why not to you?

Glad to hear the weight loss is going well! I say keep away from the scale until you're ready. Unless your infertility counselor makes you get on it, in which case...good luck! Either way, good luck :)


----------



## ESwemba84

That song is perfect!:haha: yep I hate it. I'm looking for something different now. Part of the issue is this 33 week pregnant chick going on about her baby shower 8 hours a day, and how she can't wait to give birth so she can get wasted. I know she'll be gone soon, but I can't stand the other people I work with, or the job itself. Life is too short to spend it doing something you hate, or with people that bring you down. :flower:


----------



## eyemom

ESwemba84 said:


> I'm sorry.:hugs: I had an HSG earlier this year. It's not terrible. Mine was all clear. I would have thought they would have already checked your progesterone if they're doing an HSG, so definitely get them to check it. If you absolutely know when ovulation was and know for sure you are 12 DPO, it might be a good indicator that your progesterone is fine. My progesterone was low, and I would only make it until like 8-9 DPO before AF showed. I might be wrong though, so I would have them check your hormones. Good luck.

Thanks. Yeah, people I've talked to who had the HSG say it's not too bad. Of course I was hoping it wouldn't come down to it, but I'm just ready to find out what's going on now. Sometimes it's easier to deal with stuff when you at least have a reason for it all or you can put a name to it. I don't know. My new Dr did check my TSH and my prolactin, so maybe he saw my charts and thought the progesterone was probably okay. Can't hurt to ask though. Sometimes I have a LOT of progesterone symptoms in my luteal phase (and I for sure wasn't pregnant). Other times...absolutely nothing. Anyone know if this is normal?

Also, SO sorry you hate your job. :( Hopefully it'll get better after the initial phase. DH took a new job a few months ago, and at first he was regretting it, but now he likes it. Not saying you'll come to love it, but add newness to crappiness and it's all that much crappier.  About that pregnant lady at your work...what is WITH some people? Goodness. At least you know after her baby gets here, she should be gone for a while. Well hopefully. :) But you're right, life is too short to spend it being in miserable situation, so if it doesn't get a whole lot better, I'm hoping something better works out very soon.



Starry Night said:


> I am very ready to get my rainbow and put all this TTC stuff behind me.

I feel you. Btw, my period is almost always 8 days. Not fun at all. Only for me it's like 3-4 days of real period and then I trickle for days. So annoying.



MamaTex said:


> (lots of exciting stuff)!

Woowww thank you so much for sharing your story. Your little girl is so so beautiful!



Kat S said:


> Eyemom, I know what you mean when you just "know" :( I'm so sorry. Man, it has to be our turn one of these months...

It's gotta be right????

Good luck with your home insemination kit. Fx it works great. I have been using softcups after dtd last two cycles, and I hear they are great for home insemination. Tracking ovulation isn't too bad. I've found it kind of fascinating, in a way. If you make an account on fertility friend, it teaches you a lot. I'm certainly no expert, but I've learned a little, so let me know if I should expound. The OPKs are good, and they're what my Dr prefers, but I kinda like temping too because you KNOW you've ov'd if you get that thermal shift.

Mowat~ sorry about your waiting. :( Hope you hear something soon.

Somehow I guess I missed laura's bfp news!?!?!? CONGRATS! :)

I guess I also missed the constipation thing, hehe. Pink, I don't know because I didn't experience it (still got the hemorrhoids tho :(), but my pharmacist friend (who is into keeping treatments as natural as possible) recommended magnesium. Maybe worth a try if it comes down to it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mama what a beautiful lady and so long !!!!! She is perfect . Hope you have a speedy recovery from the op. when do you get to take your little girl home ?? 

Mowat that's crap about the wait for results :( hopefully you will get them and good news soon xxxxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Eyemom, I get the same way. Sometimes my progesterone symptoms convince me I'm pregnant (haha) and other times I'm convinced I didn't even ovulate, which is probably accurate. So, maybe it would be worth asking for a day 21 lab. Also, the HSG was worth it for the peace of mind alone. I was convinced they scarred my uterus up during the D&C and I had Asherman's Syndrome, but after the HSG was all clear, I stopped thinking and knowing that was the problem. They also say it can be therapeutic, unblocking anything, and some get pregnant the cycle afterwards. Good luck!

Mowat, that sucks you have to wait longer. Do let us know when you do find anything out!


----------



## lpjkp

Hello lovely ladies!

How time flies!!! As one of the original members of this group, it's so lovely to see how many ladies are still keeping it going, and all the new pregnancies/births!

To all those pregnant/new mommies, congratulations!! To all those still TTC, you're all doing so fantastically...you WILL have your little rainbow babies and, trust me, it's the most amazing thing when it finally does happen, and starts a whole new journey when it does!

Here is my little guy...he's 4 months old already next month!!! Where did that go?! It only feels like yesterday I was TTC along with Never, Sweetz, lisalee, storked, garfie, and now my little cheeky chappy is here...he is the most amazing little guy! Currently undergoing his wonder week/4 month regression so a little on the grouchy/clingy side, but is the most affectionate, smily, giggly baby I've ever have had the pleasure of knowing...and he's all mine! Still fully breastfed (I love the bond!), though a few more hours sleep a night wouldn't go amiss  I've attached a piccie from when he was 4 hours old, at 3 months and now at 4 months!

Hope you're all ok ladies! xxx

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o754/lpjkp/20130430_084328_zpsd270e8af.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o754/lpjkp/SAM_0222_zps61190c91.jpg

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o754/lpjkp/SAM_0281_zps73e85d2b.jpg


----------



## Tricia173

Mama, she is beautiful, congrats!

I am doing ok, exhaustion has hit hard lately, but other than that can't complain! Feeling very blessed!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks for the tips on constipation to be honest I would rather be constipated what with the piles ha ha

Ohh lpjkp he is such a handsome lil man, gorgeous! So glad it's all going well for you, we're doing our est to keep things going here in your absence and have newbies joining all the time to keep the legacy going, it's really nice to be able to follow all these wonderful journeys!

Hope it all goes well for everyone this month and beyond xx


----------



## eyemom

So I guess I'm back to having a 12 day LP? It's not bad, it's same as before I got pregnant with dd, but it's just confusing after several months of 13-14 day LPs. I just saw blood when I wiped just now, nothing on the pantyliner I wore just in case. But it looks like the real deal. :witch: (why does that witch have to be smiley; it's like she's taunting me )


----------



## nevergivingup

Tricia, you're growing another human being, it's very tough and exhausting. And I really want to tell u it gets better for getting rest and sleeping for weeks but I can't but that's ok bc to wake up in the middle of the night to comfort your LO makes u forget all about your rest and worry only ab him/her getting theirs. 

LPJKP(Loren)!!! O my how time has flown by!!! I'm crying and smiling at the same time while reading your post and my DH is looking at me crazy, like not that website again. Lpjkp, your son is absolutely adorable and o my he has a "Girl killer" Dimple!!! And congrats on still BF!! O how I wish I was still BF, I miss it so. Next time I'm going all the way. I'm so happy to see you and your little one doing so well. And yes ma'am, Tyler was so clingy when he was 4 months too but now he's starting to go to others and not cry. The love you have for that baby is a feeling no one can take from you. Congrats Loren and enjoy those precious years!!! Missed you so! Ready for you to join us again. We'll be here, hopefully!

I felt the same way Pinkcasi, I refused any meds from my doc and my DH. I wasn't trying to take any chances.....until one day it was unbearable, then I folded. Lol. And THANKS FOR BEING HERE AND KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING!! Y'all make this thread as awesome as it is!!

Eswemba: Yayy for fertile cm!!!!! And I'm glad to hear the weight loss is still on going!!! You'll going to be a new person in no time....sorry ab the sinus being so bad I do hope it's a great outcome out of all this ickiness. My FX for you always just font give up on yourself bc I'm not giving up on ya!!!

Mowat: Glad the surgery went good and it's over. Waiting again? I agree, we waited long enough. Those waiting responses almost make you want to scream and camp at the hospital overnight for results, bc I barely use to get any sleep when I was waiting for important phone calls. FX for you that everything went well and you'll still be able to concieve.

MamaTex: your baby girl is SO BEAUTIFUL!!! And she looks so long!!!! Congrats gurly and THANKS for sharing your story, it couldn't have been told any better!!! once that baby come, that C-section won't even matter just so glad she made it! Your family is beautiful!! Congrats mama she's all yours well you do have to share w/ DH but we moms know we run it when it comes to the babies!!! God Bless u and take care!!


----------



## eyemom

Okay so this seems like pretty basic stuff, but I don't remember this being a thing with me before so I'm confused. I have not bled at all since I posted earlier, so pretty much not even enough for a pantyliner. It was just what was on TP earlier. So do I count that as spotting or CD1? I usually think of spotting as different than true red flow. And it was like true red flow, just not much of it at all. :shrug:


----------



## Kat S

Hrm, I want to ask if it could be IB. Take another test tomorrow if there's no further bleeding to be sure.


----------



## eyemom

Doesn't seem likely (13 dpo? Pretty sure...), and if it is, tomorrow seems too early to test. I'll see if my temps keep dropping. I don't know if I dare hope.


----------



## Left wonderin

Eye on my last BFP I had two drops of blood on cd 12 and nothing else , tested 3 days later BFP . Not to get your hopes up but that's what happened to me .


----------



## ESwemba84

If it is the beginning of AF, I don't count it as CD 1 until there is flow. If its just a little bit, even if its red, but seems to be there only when wiping, it's just spotting to me. My RE says the contradictory........."the first drop of blood is CD 1"..........but I don't go by that. I rarely have spotting beforehand anyway. 

I'm hoping its IB though.......


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ladies.  I changed yesterday to spotting instead of a light period day on my chart, at least for now. I was just so sure I was ramping up for full on bleeding, I was surprised when nothing else happened. I still think it was menstrual though because I think I saw little bits of endometrium.

Today my temp went back up just a little. I was kinda tangled up in my sheets and body pillow, so I got my heart rate up as I was trying th break free to reach my thermometer, lol. So that might have bumped my temp up. But I also took it too early which would bump it down a little. It wouldn't be the first time my body has trolled me, and it's not unusual for my temp to drop after AF starts. So I guess we'll see....


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, ugh the last few days of the TWW are truly truly the worst. It's pure hell. 

Temping sounds SO complicated. I know I'd never be perfect every day and my chart would be all wrong. My cat would come over and step on my face and I'd shoo her away and screw up the temp!

Operation "Do This At Home" has commenced! I've never tracked my own ovulation before since the doc did it for me. Since I have a cyst and we're not doing an IUI but I can try naturally at home, I got a Clearblue Digital Ovulation kit. For my cycle length, it said to start testing on Day 8. That's today! So I did the test (it was easy!) and it said I'm not fertile today. That's good as it's a bit early. I'm hoping to not see a smily face until next week (especially since my husband has a friend visiting from out of the country through Sunday). Anyone else use these? What day did you see "high" or "peak" days?

https://m.clearblueeasy.com/images/ovulation-adot-window.png


----------



## eyemom

I took another test this morning, which was probably dumb but oh well. I am feeling really...really menstrual today. So I'm not really hopeful at all. I felt sort of menstrual during early pregnancy before too, but still it just feels more like my period. So far no more bleeding today.

I use OPKs just about every month and have for quite some time, but I have no experience with that brand. They are quite helpful though. I have used internet cheapies almost exclusively and they are fine (they have lines kinda like a hpt but they are different in that it's only positive if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. I've had a few internet cheapies that were hard to read because the test line would look half positive and half negative, but I think I read somewhere or somehow decided to treat those as positive. One time I forgot to order more in time so I got some Walmart brand ones (Equate) because they were still pretty cheap. They work the same way (with the lines), but they are pee sticks instead of dip sticks and they were easier to read. OPKs can get so expensive after a while, but they are at least cheaper than those ferning(?) things.

So in theory they can give you 48 hours warning that you're about to ovulate, but sometimes it's less. One time recently I actually ov'd on the same day as I got my +OPK. I don't think I knew that was even possible, but apparently testing every 24 hours, you can test just before your LH surge one night, then the next night catch the tail end of your surge, and then end up ovulating same day as your positive. So I don't think that's a typical scenario, but it wouldn't hurt to keep an eye on any other clues your body may give you.

My OPKs usually look faint for a couple of days, then turn "almost positive," then I get a true positive. I usually stop testing once I get my positive, but sometimes I'll keep going until it goes back to negative (next night or night after) if I wasn't completely sure how to read the results. So I try to start DTD at LEAST when I have my "almost positive," but sometimes we start a little sooner just in case. But then we run the risk of wearing ourselves out too soon.  It looks like your brand of tests simplifies that "almost positive" to "positive" thing but I'm not completely sure how to read it. I think once you do it a cycle or two though you'll think it's easy enough.

I usually get my +opk around day 13 and ov on day 15. Just on average. Of course your results may vary. Sorry I rambled so much. Good luck!


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, that was REALLY helpful! Thank you for going into detail!!


----------



## eyemom

Oh good I'm glad. Sometimes I don't know where to draw the line between helpful and rambling.


----------



## Kat S

Oooh, my at-home insemination kit came today! I showed it to my husband so he'd know the plan, and he stared at me like I was nuts. Then he said, "Ok!" So I have everything I need. Now I just need a viable egg to show up.


----------



## Pinkcasi

That's sweet that your dh is so ok with it all, my oh never really got involved with that side of it except for the obvious I think he didn't want to take the romance out of it too much, if I said it was time to Dtd then he was happy with that, but when I at one point mentioned the idea of getting an online fertility test for us both to do he was not up for that, thankfully I was being premature and we didn't need too much help, mind you I think in his defence if it did get to that point I'm sure he would put his silly man pride aside.

Hope it works for ya!


----------



## mowat

Still waiting.... Missed my surgeon's phone call yesterday (I think I was getting on the plane), and she hasn't called back yet. Hmmm, Friday at 4---please call!

Had an appointment with my local doctor this afternoon to get back the pathology on my last miscarriage. Normal. Male. Somehow that makes me really sad.


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Still waiting.... Missed my surgeon's phone call yesterday (I think I was getting on the plane), and she hasn't called back yet. Hmmm, Friday at 4---please call!
> 
> Had an appointment with my local doctor this afternoon to get back the pathology on my last miscarriage. Normal. Male. Somehow that makes me really sad.

:nope::hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

So sorry Mowat. It's only normal to be sad. Praying for some good news and peace to come your way.


----------



## Left wonderin

mowat said:


> Still waiting.... Missed my surgeon's phone call yesterday (I think I was getting on the plane), and she hasn't called back yet. Hmmm, Friday at 4---please call!
> 
> Had an appointment with my local doctor this afternoon to get back the pathology on my last miscarriage. Normal. Male. Somehow that makes me really sad.

Mowat :hugs: I'm guessing the news from your GP is like a double edged sword . It's good that no on going issues were found but if " normal " then why ?? :nope: hope the news from your op is positive for you xxxxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

mowat said:


> Still waiting.... Missed my surgeon's phone call yesterday (I think I was getting on the plane), and she hasn't called back yet. Hmmm, Friday at 4---please call!
> 
> Had an appointment with my local doctor this afternoon to get back the pathology on my last miscarriage. Normal. Male. Somehow that makes me really sad.

:hugs: I never found out the gender of my baby. I wish I would have. The pathology report was disturbing, because it was my first MC, they didn't remove everything very gently. 

I hope you find out the results soon! It sucks to have to keep waiting....


----------



## Left wonderin

When is your wait over ES ? How long more on your break ? How are you holding up ? I never found out the gender of my LO either .


----------



## nevergivingup

Finally ladies Here is my Tyler


----------



## Tricia173

Adorable!


----------



## Kat S

mowat said:


> Still waiting.... Missed my surgeon's phone call yesterday (I think I was getting on the plane), and she hasn't called back yet. Hmmm, Friday at 4---please call!
> 
> Had an appointment with my local doctor this afternoon to get back the pathology on my last miscarriage. Normal. Male. Somehow that makes me really sad.

Did your surgeon ever call?

Uggggh. Sweetie, I am so sorry :( I know EXACTLY how that feels. I found out my lost one was a girl and she was also normal. Really made me feel robbed. Very hard to accept the loss when there seems to be no reason for it.


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Tricia!!

I will post more later once I get home, going out of town for a church trip


----------



## Left wonderin

nevergivingup said:


> Thanks Tricia!!
> 
> I will post more later once I get home, going out of town for a church trip

Oh my goodness Never he is ADORABLE !!!!!!! No wonder you are so in love :cloud9:


----------



## Left wonderin

Those eyes !!!!!! Girls are going to weep !!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh never he's a lil heartbreaker! So cute.

I never found out my lo's gender either I don't know if it would help or not to be honest, if I knew it was a girl or boy and could properly identify him/her it would possibly be worse.

Sorry your still suffering mowat.


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness, what a cute photo! 

Still no word from the doctor---I'm assuming I won't hear from her before Monday. Doesn't she realize I need to know what she found?! So annoyed.


----------



## Starry Night

never - for some reason my computer isn't showing the photo (it's been acting up all night) and I don't want you to think I'm ignoring your cute LO. I would gush if I could. 

mowat - lots of hugs. That sounds really rough. Hope you hear from the surgeon soon.


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS LADIES!!!! And yes thats y im like melted chocolate for him. 

And no Starry it's not your computer, I'm not a fan of posting pics on a World Wide Web. And my DH hates when I do if he knew I posted his son he would kill me so whenever I post a pic I'll delete it that same day. So I'll post it again, sorry ab that.

THANKS TRICIA AGAIN!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Here's my DS ladies!! 

I'll be deleting it later today, just my paranoia.


----------



## mackjess

omg he's beautiful never.


----------



## bamagurl

So adorable! He is just gorgeous!


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks mackjess and bamagurl!!


----------



## Starry Night

He's gorgeous! Those eyes are so adorable.

And I understand the caution about over sharing on the net. I posted a few photos of DS in the due date thread I had been part of back then but I always regretted it. I don't even like giving out any real names.


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Starry!! And Thanks for understanding, I just get so worried, I understand totally how u feel, I regretted a pic before too and found it and deleted it, it was his birth picture. 

He just took that pic along with some others 1 week ago. I'm almost home so I'll post the rest once I get there!


----------



## garfie

Never - So pleased I got to see Tyler oh wow he is just so scrummy :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS GARFIE!!! 

So Glad to see u posting!!! Have u made it bk home yet or are u still on Vacae?!! Bc we want to hear all about it!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Left wonderin said:


> When is your wait over ES ? How long more on your break ? How are you holding up ? I never found out the gender of my LO either .

Well, I was just waiting to resume fertility treatments until I lost some weight. I thought I'd be more aggressive at the gym than I was, and since I wasn't I'm not really rushing getting back to fertility meds either. We are still trying though......currently I'm in my TWW (assuming I ovulated) about 7-8 DPOish. I'm also working with a therapist through my emotional issues with loss and infertility. I think she'll make a big difference. 

I have a couple dollar store tests in my bathroom......so I'm going to torture myself tomorrow and the next day......by some divine intervention I might get a positive!:haha: And if not, I won't be devastated.


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba: My fingers and toes are crossed for you. It's never to early to test as long as you can handle alittle of dissappointment bc that is a bit early but hey u may have "O" earlier then you think and caught the egg still!! O I hope so!! Women in our situation always need someone we can tell our problems to and relate to. I think that's a great way to vent.


----------



## nevergivingup

DS is 6 months old today!!! Half of a year, where does the time go??! 

Either way Hope everyone have a great Day!


----------



## Kat S

My Clear Blue Digital Ovulation monitor gave me "flashing smiley" today. That means I'm at "high fertiltiy," and in a day or so will be at "peak fertility". So tonight it's a-go!! So nervous and excited to try on our own again after a year of the fertility specialist, drugs, and IUIs.

https://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/02/uk/pcs/aplus/graph_large.gif


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> My Clear Blue Digital Ovulation monitor gave me "flashing smiley" today. That means I'm at "high fertiltiy," and in a day or so will be at "peak fertility". So tonight it's a-go!! So nervous and excited to try on our own again after a year of the fertility specialist, drugs, and IUIs.
> 
> https://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/02/uk/pcs/aplus/graph_large.gif

:happydance:

Good luck!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Arr never 6 months already it's flown past!

Kat, good luck fx'd crossed for you this month!

Ok someone at some point asked for pics of my nursery so far, so here's the before pic...

I have to do 2 posts as I don't know how link more than 1 pic at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pinkcasi

And how it looks today, I just did the stripes today, I'm so chuffed with how it turned out! I still need to do the other wall but we need to get rid of the bed that's there I have to wait till oh gets home to move it so I can get to the wall, I have the lampshade and matching curtains, and a beautiful pink curtain rail!
I'm so pleased with how it's all coming together!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## eyemom

*waves*

I haven't had much to say last couple of days. Been too busy bleeding. :-/ But heeyyyy it's a new cycle and a new chance at a baby.

never~ I think I was lucky enough to get a glimpse of your lil guy before the pic went away...oh he's so handsome. <3

Kat~ That is exciting! GL! :thumbup:

pink~ cuuuute room!

AFM: I scheduled my husband's SA for Thursday morning. We collect the sample at home then rush out the door to deliver it, haha. Should be exciting. I asked about best way to keep it at body temperature and they seemed surprised we weren't given a heel warmer. Anyone else have experience with this with/without a heel warmer? I figured we'd just keep it in his pocket or something and hopefully it'll survive the drive to the hospital.


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, we put it in a bag and get it there as fast as we can with no warmer. We're 15-20 min from the office.

Good luck!!!


----------



## mowat

Good luck Kat! Hoping you get lucky this month! Sounds like you'll have fun at least anyway (well, maybe?).

Like the stripes Pinkcasi---I was going to put stripes in my work room, but I just ended up being too lazy and have a boring wall instead!

Good luck with the "delivery" Eyemom. Hope you get back some good results.

Well, I finally heard back from the doctor today. She said there didn't appear to be any scarring, but she found "massive" amounts of retained products. She referred to them as being "mummified". Hmmm. I asked if it was possible they were from my first miscarriage (almost 2 years ago), but she said they were likely from my most recent miscarriage.

So, the good news is there is nothing wrong with me. The bad news, is there is no explanation for why I'm miscarrying. I guess we just try again---not really any other option. If I have another miscarriage I might consider getting a second opinion on whether this is still the Asherman's causing problems. After another one, I think we'd have to see what else could be done to try and help my body carry another pregnancy---I believe the doctor mentioned getting shots of something and close monitoring (which would involve me flying to Vancouver and staying there for an extended period). I just don't understand how I could one completely normal pregnancy and now this! Don't know whether to be hopeful or discouraged.

Anyway, I think I'm having AF now, although it is super super light so it's hard to tell. Definitely will wait one cycle before trying. Think I'll try to go to a naturopath too. Couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## Kat S

Mowat, thanks! Yeah, not exactly "fun" in the way you normally think of conceiving a child, but it's fun in the crazy-science-experiment sort of way!

No clear answer? Ugh. That's frustrating :( You just want a reason and a solution!! Well, the good news is they see no reason why you CAN'T carry a baby to term. Have a productive break and I look forward to supporting you when you start trying again.


----------



## Kat S

Pink, love the stripes! Did you do the lines free hand or did you use tape? Great job!


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - lovely nursery! I'm sure your little girl is going to love growing up in that room. It's fit for a princess.

Kat - good luck with everything. Hope you and your dh find a way to catch that egg.

mowat - definitely sounds like a mixed bag. It's always so tough to know how to feel. Have you had 2 or 3 losses in a row now? My doctor told me I still had as good a chance as any to have a baby and I did look up to see that with 3 losses in a row you still have a 70 to 80% chance of having a baby. Here's hoping we both have suffered from some truly "bad luck" and get our rainbows soon. And I hope this is AF so you can get going with TTC again soon.

eyemom - no experience with the transportation of my man's manly goods. Though it sounds like you could have a good story to tell one day. 

never - time sure does fly! Even though people warn you how fast it goes by it still comes as a shock. Hold tight onto each moment and treasure each new memory.


----------



## ESwemba84

BFN today. Had one of those evil shadow lines, but after a year and a half of them since the MC, I know better. Im not even sad. Not after this long. I can't let myself get disappointed anymore. It just is what it is.

The discomfort in my uterus also started today. I'm thinking I might have had an anovulatory cycle. I had EWCM for like 9 days. I'm thinking my next cycle should start in the next day or two. Man, I feel like I just had a period!


----------



## mowat

Yeah, this was three in a row for me Starry. But hey, let's just decide to get pregnant this next cycle. Now is as good a time as any!


----------



## garfie

Never - I am back have been for a few days - just been busy with the kiddies:happydance: The holiday was fantastic except she came on day 2 and kicked my ass:haha: no pain luckily but oh wow how heavy? I should have guessed she would be after nearly 7 weeks waiting:growlmad: anyway she has been and gone so now my motto for this month "grab hubby and go":haha: no temping and no stress (until testing time) according to FF 5 September:wacko:

It was my 42th birthday when I was on holiday - so what did I do? - apart from the obvious:winkwink: I went paragliding wow that was amazing!:happydance:

It was also our 3 year wedding anniversary - can't believe we have been trying for over 3 years that has gone quick:dohh:

Mowat - Sorry you are not really getting any answers - my results came back "bad luck" wtf 5 times bad luck? - okay so now I am of the mindset we will just see what happens and in the meantime get on with life:happydance: My life has been on hold to much :hugs:

Esw - That is so crap - our bodies like to trick us don't they - just when I think I have mine sussed it throws me a curve ball:growlmad:

Kat - Good luck hun - maybe we will get to be bump buddies:winkwink:

Pink - Beautiful nursery hun :happydance:

Eye - I have heard of the ladies keeping the mans goods between their boobies to transport :winkwink:

AFM - Just getting on with things - buying uniforms ready for the children to go back to school - think they have been in grow bags over the summer:haha: one thing just wondering if this is an omen - we left our pool up before we went away on holiday (UK had a few days nice weather) so we came to clean it and put it away yesterday and now it is home to a million baby tadpoles they remind me of something hmmmm can't think what :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::haha:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

ES, I'm so sorry :( "Maybe not this month, but soon!" has been a thought that helps me in these times. We're gonna do this (eventually)!!

Garfie, glad vaca was awesome and that AF is over. BEST of luck catching the egg this cycle!!

AFM, Last night was our first try using sterile cups and a 10ml needleless syringe for insemination. I was super nervous I would screw it up, but it went perfectly! I used Preseed about 30 min before, he brought me The Goods in a sterile cup, I sucked 'em into the sterile syringe (BUT I couldn't get all the bubbles out. I tapped and tried like the website said, but a bunch remained. Oh well. I don't think it's a big deal.), then I injected and lay in bed for about 30 min with my hips elevated on a pillow. Then we went to sleep. I didn't use the Softcup afterwards because I was afraid some swimmers would get caught outside the cup and get blocked from going on their journey to the egg! Nothing seemed to leak out anyway, so it's fine.

I was afraid I would have a short ovulation period because of my age. I expected one day of High-fertility "blinking" smiley and one day of "peak" smiley, but this morning I got a second day of blinking smiley like the graph shows! I think that's good news :) I was reading the thread called "At-home Artificial Insemination - HOW TO and success stories" here on Baby+Bump, and most women said they had success when the inseminated 2 days before O, so if I get a "peak" smiley tomorrow, that's perfect. 

Man, that thread has my hopes up. I know this can work, but I have to remember I don't have a lot of viable eggs, and I might not drop one this time. I wish I didn't get my hopes up so much and could just relax. However, I'm just so excited to try without the fertility doc and pray it works this month at home. It would be so great to call them and say "I'm pregnant without your help!"


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat, I'm glad there was no scarring found, and glad they could resolve what was left of your last MC. I love the PMA, you know, to keep trying.......I really believe your rainbow is right around the corner!

Garfie, good luck this cycle!

Pink, the nursery looks great! I spend hours on Pinterest searching for the perfect nursery for when I finally get to create one. It passes the time quite nicely!

Kat, I love hearing about your home insemination! It sounds interesting.....I've been thinking about getting Preseed and some other natural ovulation and fertility boosters for next cycle. It gives me hope! Good luck!

Eyemom, I hope the SA goes well on Thursday! When will you know the results?

AFM, another BFN this morning. I'm out of HPTs so now I'm just waiting for AF, or if AF isn't here by the weekend, I'll get more. I was thinking of getting some online, along with some OPKs. I love peeing on stuff, lol.


----------



## eyemom

I will have to type up a proper reply later on, but just had to say, my boobies are sadly not big enough to keep much of anything between them, lol. It's dh doing the actual transport anyway...I think he's gonna do the crotch hold, lol. Main concern is just going to be getting there fast enough in 8 o'clock traffic.


----------



## nevergivingup

Garfie: Haha... I used to love playing with Tadpoles.I didn't realized Tadpoles reminded me of them either until I got older and saw some the other day and got goosebumps bc they look so nasty now. I dare not play with them now bc they so look like :spermy: And your vacae sound awesome! How opi only dream to go paragliding, shucks how I only dream to even know what it is:haha: It just sound awesome!! AF always shows up when you're on vacae or plan on doing something fun that includes lots of :sex: I actually had to plan my wedding around her just so I can have a great :sex: full wedding night:blush: Uniforms are the best clothing I think for students, it dosent give other kids to pick or bully bc of the kids attire, I love uniforms. And I love your motto, just freaking GO WITH IT! How awesome it would be for it to happen when u least expect it:hugs: AND HAPPY 3 YEAR ANNIVERSARY FIONA!!!!! So glad you're back :woohoo: :woohoo: :wohoo:

Pinkcasi: The room is absolutely beautiful and baby girl ready!! You've done a big transformation. It's exciting to step back and look at it and see how much you have gotten accomplished it almost give you butterflies in your stomach to see how good it looks. We didn't finish ours until after he came but once it was done I couldn't stay out of it, I wanted to sleep in it when he didn't bc some nights he wanted to be under me bc of breast feeding. But can't wait to see the finish product.

Starry night: sorry ab the BFN: it's crazy how our bodies make us go through so much when it was made to do the one thing that its having a hard time doing. Don't lose hope Starry. I know once I got tired of disappointing myself and said it is what it is and laughed out loud to myself that my body don't want to hold unto my babies and i just gave it over to God. Don't give up starry, I know it's easier said then done but I've been there where I just wanted one and I got him and In my heart I so want you to have yours too. 

Mowat: Glad to hear everything is clear for you to TTC, just don't lose hope!

Eyemom: it does goes fast. He's 6 months! And I got my FX that those "babies" will still be safe when they reached their destination!! Hoping for the best!!

FX for everyone Here and AFAR!!!! In class now, chat back later!!


----------



## MamaTex

nevergivingup: Happy Belated 6 months to Tyler. I will also second what you said about letting go of disappointment. It seems that every time I have done that and made an attempt to not stress so much, good things started happening for me and to me. It wasn't always right away, but I was more receptive to positive people and positive experiences which brought about positive things!! 

Pink: Your nursery is looking nice!! Good job!!

eyemom: No advice on the heel warmer but I hope the spermies arrive safe and sound!! 

Mowat: The mummified retained products sounds a little scary. While it is nice to know there is nothing wrong with you, I can also see how frustrating that can be. 

ESwemba84: I am sorry to hear about the BFN, but I admire your attitude. 

garfie: You went paragliding? You are really living life!! That sounds awesome. Glad you had a good vacation. Happy belated birthday!!

Kat S: Glad to hear things went smooth your first try. It never hurts to see what can happen!!

AFM: I have been at home taking it easy. I am at the point where I can sit up without being in too much pain, but I definitely can't do any major house work. That brings on the post partum bleeding!! I have had some help from immediate family and in laws, which has really come in handy. My milk came in and Sky is breast feeding better. I am trying to feed her a few times every 1 to 2 hours to keep up supply and to ensure she has enough wet diapers. I see the pediatrician again this Friday so I hope she has gained some weight. Here is a new photo of her :)


----------



## Kat S

Mama, it looks like she's practicing yoga! LOL! Seriously, though, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies

Thanks ladies om really chuffed with it so far and kat, i used tape goodness I could never have gotten them that straight freehand lol

Glad your all doing well, for those of you still trying I'm sure the time is just around the corner, happy birthday garfie and happy anniversary too,


----------



## eyemom

mowat~ *hugs* That is frustrating, but I guess it's better that there's nothing wrong with you. It is hard to not have answers though. I have contemplated seeing a chiro/acupuncturist for this stuff (I only know of one naturopath around here, and she's kinda nuts). Maybe after dh's SA comes back. It's not the route I'd normally take, but sometimes when the usual stuff isn't working, you think about your options! As you said, can't hurt. If you do go, let us know how it goes!

Can I get in with you ladies who have decided this next cycle is the cycle to get pg? Sounds good to me. I've decided to get pregnant too. That's all there is to it right? :winkwink:

garfie~ GL with your grab hubby and go method. LOL. Love how you phrased that. :) Happy belated birthday and happy anniversary! Sounds like you had quite the exciting time!

Ladies with the repeat m/c with no explanation...have you been checked out for immune type responses to pregnancy? :confused:

Kat~ Glad the home insemination thing is going well! Totally hoping and praying that you get to call the Dr and brag about your success! :D

ES~ Thanks! I have no idea when we'll know the results, but for a lot of lab things, we can see the results online same day. So that's sort of what I'm hoping for. DH's appointment is at 8 am. And I'm guessing he won't want to log in from work to view results, so maybe he'll check when he gets home.

Sorry about your BFN. :hugs:

Mama~ Glad you have some help at home. And glad BFing is going well. You will feel like a ROCK STAR when you take Miss Sky to her ped appointment and know all that growing she's been doing is because of YOU! :) She is sooo soo beautiful. <3

AFM: Nothing much going on besides the SA Thursday morning. Still need to try to think to ask about having my progesterone tested, would like to do it during this cycle's luteal phase, and I expect to ov in a week and a half-ish. 

My very last patient today was one of my FAVORITES. She has a granddaughter a few months younger than my dd. She said, "time for another!" Which doesn't really make me mad because people just don't know...and I really do like this lady. But I finally said something like, "yeah, we'd really like another, but we're finding that the second one doesn't come as easy as the first." Hmm, she did clam up as expected. I immediately felt bad about saying it. I told dh and he told me not to feel bad, people need to learn to mind their own business. I don't know, I sort of agree, but on the other hand, I know she meant well. *shrug*


----------



## Starry Night

It is hard. People usually do mean well with their comments and I try to extend them that grace but often it does get to be like sand in the bathing suit. It just rubs and rubs and after awhile, something so simple and harmless can become unbearable. I do think though that telling people it's time for another child or asking questions about TTC are just so personal that it is safer to almost never broach the subject unless the other person says something first or you both know each other pretty well and are there for each other in the tough times. That's just me though.

afm - I'm starting to almost forget about the TTC thing. It's weird to feel this way. I can't completely forget but it's definitely gone on the back burner. I think a lot of that has to do with the giving up of hope. Yet it doesn't feel like a depressing sort of giving up. More of a "there's nothing more I can do". I just have to keep on DTD and waiting to see what happens. I think my brain needs the break. My stress and anxiety are getting really bad. When I panic attack I'm getting heart palpitations that hurt brutally bad. So it's all about becoming mellow. I didn't mean to get on this train of thought but I think my recent vacation acted as a sort of "reset" button. It's me DH and DS and we're doing OK.


----------



## mowat

Wow Starry, you sound like a very wise woman tonight. Excellent.

You can for sure get in on this getting pregnant thing Eyemom. And yes, it is that easy!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies! 

MamaTex: Your little princess is so beautiful and even more your family. Y'all look so great together!!! Now u got me missing the whole BF!!! I wonder if I can squeeze something out of these jugs after not BF for 2 months :blush: . Take it easy love. My postpartum had hit me so hard I cried every night bc I was so freaking emotional and now when I look bk on it, I laugh bc I really had seemed like a crazy woman crying everywhere and holding my baby tight like everyone was against us. Haha, yea I was a bit crazy:blush: any who Enjoy and keep us posted on your little bundle of joy!

Starry: Hey I know how u feel, I've been there. So just know I'm rooting or you all the way!

BAMAGURL: WHEN ARE U GOING TO COME OUT OF STALKING...although it does make my heart glad to still see you liking the comments and still hanging around here. Other then me and Garfie I think we three are the only ones left posting from the old crew. Thanks for sticking Around!!

Hi to all the ladies!!! 

AFM: AF has came in full throttle. No spotting or light spots with her. When she comes she makes sure you know she's here. So I've been crying sick all day even though I'm not but the emotions that comes with AF is enough to make me mentally sick to where my body starts believing it is sick also. So I just ate a whole 18 oz of peanut butter/wedding Cake frozen yogurt with Reese's pieces sprinkled everywhere and boy was it good and I don't feel the least bit faguilty(fat-guilty) bc IM SICK. 

Goodnite ladies!


----------



## Starry Night

never - I am sorry you're not feeling well. Glad you enjoyed the yogurt. Sounds yummy!! It's hard not to feel "faguilty" (like that one!) but sometimes we simply need a treat.

I made "double brownies" the other day. It's a combination of chocolate and butterscotch brownies with caramel icing and chocolate drizzle. Yeah...they're delicious. I had two pieces today. :blush: I would totally eat 3 more pieces before bed but then I would feel badly about myself. I'm finally cracking down and trying to make healthier choices.


----------



## Left wonderin

Never that sounds just delicious !!! And Starry any chance you could post some of them brownies to Ireland ???? Sound like they would be nice with a cuppa xxxxx


----------



## mackjess

oh goodness never you just made me think about my post partum and laugh at myself. I'll have to ask dh what he thought of it. :haha:


----------



## eyemom

So my husband has to be at the hospital in 30 min with his cup of junk and he's not even ready to start uhhh collecting his sample. And our daughter just woke up. Oh boy. Hope she can just play with her toys for a few....


----------



## Kat S

Oh Eyemom! I can feel your anxiety from here! Hopefully he is well-rested and relaxed and will do his duty in a timely manner! Good luck!


----------



## eyemom

Uhhh okay so he's out the door. With 12 min to make a 25 min drive. TMI alert: didn't seem like he got as much as usual, but it's hard to be normal under awkward circumstances I guess. So I don't know what they'll say about volume but hopefully everything else is good....

I'm sure you ladies just love getting the play by play, lol.


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, my DH doesn't produce very much sperm volume-wise, but as long as he saves it up for a couple days, he's got a good product quality-wise! I'm sure your man is the same! In the syringe we use, it's about 1.5 mL


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hee Hee I don't mind the play by play but your dh is quite a guy, mine would go mental if he knew I was telling people on the Internet about urm stuff like that.
Hope it all goes well for ya tho.

I am having a really bad day I feel soooo angry I just went out to get a loaf of bread and had so much road rage then nearly had a fight with a woman in the shop because I'm annoyed of being invisible! To everyone, other cars and people with trolleys and general pedestrians she just cut me up then said 'sorry' blatantly didn't mean it then when I shake my head at her she says 'what? I said sorry didn't I' I was so angry I wanted to slap her in her whole face!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Starry: I think taking a mental and/or physical break when you want to is warranted. Nothing wrong with that. TTC is all consuming!!

never: When we are sick, I think our bodies won't suffer from treats!! I know I always make sure to eat and eat well when I am sick. Not being able to taste food doesn't stop me. Heheh. Hope you get to feeling better though!!! 

eyemom: I do not think your response to one of your patients was in the wrong. People pry and offer advice without you soliciting it all the time. Perhaps your encounter with this person will save other people the heart ache and awkward moment when people make certain comments. As for the play by plays, I do not mind them at all!! I just think of it as Sex Ed: Extended Version. 

Pink: People can be so rude!! I had bad road rage when I was pregnant. I don't like driving much around the city as it is, but it was unbearable when I was pregnant lol. 

AFM: Nothing too new to report. Feeling pretty good a week and a few days post C section.


----------



## eyemom

Haha well he doesn't know details of what I tell people on here. I feel kind of bad because he probably wouldn't appreciate it. :-\ The partial anonymity of the internet helps. I'm just so nervous. I'm just afraid if they say there's a volume issue they won't want to pursue other things. And I know he normally does at least half again, maybe double what went in that cup. But if I tell them that, would they even believe me? I'm afraid they'd be like well it looks different in a cup or something. But I know what it typically looks like coming out.... Ahhhh but I'm getting ahead of myself. He just dropped it off maybe 15 min ago or so.


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> Haha well he doesn't know details of what I tell people on here. I feel kind of bad because he probably wouldn't appreciate it. :-\ The partial anonymity of the internet helps. I'm just so nervous. I'm just afraid if they say there's a volume issue they won't want to pursue other things. And I know he normally does at least half again, maybe double what went in that cup. But if I tell them that, would they even believe me? I'm afraid they'd be like well it looks different in a cup or something. But I know what it typically looks like coming out.... Ahhhh but I'm getting ahead of myself. He just dropped it off maybe 15 min ago or so.

Nah, volume doesn't mean much! don't worry! My husband doesn't give much and they take it every time. His SA was good despite the low volume.

And Yeah, my DH has NO idea I'm talking about all this on the internet. Well, maybe he suspects it, but does it look like he gives a shit about what anyone thinks? LOL!


----------



## Kat S

OH By the way, I got a SOLID SMILEY on my Clearblue ovulation test this morning! We did our thing last night and will again tomorrow (DH needs a day in between to recharge the swimmers or the quality goes down). I hope that does the trick! Come on, viable egg!! Mama wants a ...well, Mama wants to BE a mama! Come on down!


----------



## eyemom

Woo hoo! Go Kat and Mr Kat!

pink, sorry you're not having a good day. :( surely it'll be uphill from here

mamatex, thank you. :) Your new avatar photo makes me so happy :) :)

AFM (well, aside from adventures with DH this morning), my insomnia that usually goes away after a new cycle begins...is not going away. :( I am sometimes kinda lax with temping for those first couple of days of AF, but I need to start getting some good temps now. But this morning I woke up at 4 am and had a fight with the sheets. So no temp this morning.


----------



## Kat S

Pink, I hope your day gets better!! I have road rage and I'm not even pregnant!

Eyemom, sorry about the insomnia :( I hope you get some well-deserved rest!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks ladies my day has gotten better I had a man round to measure up the nursery and I've ordered the carpet so that's exciting, just need to finish painting now I have 1 wall left to do hooray.

Eye I'm sure there was plenty it's not about volume it's about quality right?

Kat, good luck to this cycle this is the one I'm sure!

Mama glad your feeling good and things are going well with baby sky!

Omg I'm one week away from the 3rd trimester that's exciting and scares the shit outta me! I feel so unprepared for it all!


----------



## eyemom

I thought it was quality mostly but volume also. Our instructions said to be sure and get it all because it's one of the things they look at. But I guess all it takes is one good sperm to make it, so I can't imagine it being the most important thing....

But hubby messaged me and said if he's reading things right, then everything is working QUITE well. So that is good, I didn't really want it to be him. Once I can get a look at those numbers myself, I am going to request a progesterone test hopefully for later this cycle. And schedule an HSG, which I'm guessing would have to be next cycle at this point.

Edit: I was just talking to dh on google messenger, and he didn't want to say much over his works' wifi. I could tell though that he was feeling pretty good about it  so I asked him if he was feeling studly, and he was like, "kinda." lol :) I got a chance to call him over lunch and got more details. Everything was within the normal range (according to what he can see when he looks online) except sperm count which was higher than the normal range!?!?? It was 250 million per ml. :O I asked him if there's such a thing as too many, and he was like I don't know...the more the merrier? Haha. He called the Dr office b/c he wanted to be sure he was reading it right, but so far it sounds good.


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - sounds like good news. 

afm - just found out on FB that my brother and his wife are expecting a girl. I'm seriously broken up about this. It just makes everything more real. And I was hoping they'd have a boy. I know it's nutty but I thought a boy would be easier to handle. I guess it's because I really, really want to have my princess. And I'm so scared they'll pick the names I had chosen for my angels. I can't prove the genders of my angels so I know I can't really claim them. :(


----------



## eyemom

*hugs* Starry I understand. Every time a friend of mine gets pregnant, I pray it's a boy. Because in my heart, the one I lost was a girl. It does seem easier to swallow if I'm not looking at people who have just what I wanted and nearly had. I have a dear friend who just had her dd#2, and her girls are about the same distance apart mine would have been...it is really hard. <3


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry Night said:


> never - I am sorry you're not feeling well. Glad you enjoyed the yogurt. Sounds yummy!! It's hard not to feel "faguilty" (like that one!) but sometimes we simply need a treat.
> 
> I made "double brownies" the other day. It's a combination of chocolate and butterscotch brownies with caramel icing and chocolate drizzle. Yeah...they're delicious. I had two pieces today. :blush: I would totally eat 3 more pieces before bed but then I would feel badly about myself. I'm finally cracking down and trying to make healthier choices.

O starry those brownies sounds like heavens treats. O how my mouth watered as I envision them. Now I'm off to go find something with brownie caramel drizzle and butterscotch, I may have to mix it all together to get somewhat a taste of it which I know I never will but a girl can dream right.
And I'm sorry you have to go through that with the FB announcement. I'm def happy for them but no one will understand our happiness but yet heartbroken bc it's not us that was announcing it. And don't feel bad my friend claimed when I was pregnant and before I was prego that she knew she didn't want any baby. She didn't want to be pregnant at all. So when my baby came everyone wanted to home him and Oooh and aww at him and then she came out and said O I'm pregnant too. I wasn't mad at all just felt a certain type of way bc I worked hard for my baby but bc me and a couple others were pregnant together in our circle she decided she wanted to be pregnant and AGAIN I SAY I'm not mad at any pregnancy but she lied when she said she wasn't when she was and now I hope she has a girl bc I'm the only one in our circle that has a boy. So she now says she wanted to name her son my son middle name. I'm like O WELL I never heard u say it before until she heard me tell her my son name !!! But whatever, obviously I'm still sensitive ab it bc I wrote a novel on it:blush:



Left wonderin said:


> Never that sounds just delicious !!! And Starry any chance you could post some of them brownies to Ireland ???? Sound like they would be nice with a cuppa xxxxx

Left I agree!! Starry send that treat please!!



mackjess said:


> oh goodness never you just made me think about my post partum and laugh at myself. I'll have to ask dh what he thought of it. :haha:

Mackjess: it's sooo funny once you think back on it!! Haha I was a crazy person!! What did u go through in yours, were u a crazy emotional too?!


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex: Thanks Gurlie!! I agree we all need some sweets!!! How is it going so far? How was your day and night with her?


----------



## Starry Night

Left & Never (and anyone else interested): I got the recipe for the chocolate/butterscotch brownies from the _Company's Coming: 150 Delicious Squares_ recipe book. The recipe is called "Double Brownies". I think the Company's Coming series is one of the few that hasn't posted all of their recipes online for free.

OK...I found it (dieters beware!) https://www.grouprecipes.com/27845/double-brownies.html 

I upped the cocoa in the chocolate section from 1/4 cup to 3/4 (I like my brownies extra fudgey) and I added a pinch of all-spice to the butterscotch layer because I never add the nuts (habit due to my sister being allergic).

And thanks everyone for the kind words. :hugs: DH sent an email to my brother to congratulate him but to also kindly ask to not use our angel's names. We acknowledged that they didn't have to listen to us but that we'd appreciate it if they would and even compromised that we'd be OK if they were used as middle names.


----------



## Starry Night

Some might see us sending the email as too much but having to hear my angels' names attached to another child for the rest of my life would be too much to bear. If I had named my babies those names and they had lived my brother and his wife would never use them. But they die and suddenly the names are fair game? It makes me feel like my babies never existed. My brother and SiL have been very sensitive so far so I hope they at least understand our request is coming from a very vulnerable place and not wanting to stomp on their own joy.


----------



## mackjess

Eye, Starry, all the TTCers *hugs* and good news about your man's swimmers! They do really get all excited when they know they are good. 

Starry, do they know the babies names you had picked? I really hope they don't use them. We were set on a boy name for years before we got prego, and I couldn't use it after my loss. Even though I have no idea if I was having a boy or not, I feel like that was my angel's name.

Never, I think I was in week 2 of no sleeping and getting my nipples gnawed off, maybe it was still the first week, but anyway I was REALLY grumpy, tired, crying, the postpartum depression was kicking in, Finn was clean, fed, burped, but still fussing and I was totally overwhelmed because I knew how to take care of the baby need wise, but had NO idea how to soothe a fussy baby, and I broke down bawling and told DH I was going to get in the car and leave. He said, very seriously, that I wasn't supposed to drive for 2 weeks because of the CSection. Then I started laughing cause I thought it was so funny that I was having a breakdown and he thought if I was serious that the doctor not clearing me to drive would have stopped me. So I went from break down crying to cracking up at him in seconds. He looked a little scared.


----------



## Starry Night

mack - we listed the names in the email. We included the name we're saving for our rainbow baby which I feel may be a little unfair but I had dreams about her before I even conceived my latest angel (whom I always felt, and dreamed, to be a boy). So we simply said the names were precious to us. I don't think they'd use the name we want for our rainbow as it sounds a lot like their DD#1's name and they don't like the matchy-matchy names. I had also wanted them to have a boy because I already knew the names they liked and they weren't the same as my boy angels' nor one I would want for my rainbow should it be a boy.

And bless your DH. That really is a sweet and funny story. During my son's first year I also daydreamed about leaving. I think it's a normal part of dealing with the hormones and stress. I found talking about it with DH helped. At first I didn't want to because I thought it would hurt his feelings. But saying it out loud made me realize how silly it was because I truly love him and my DS.


----------



## mackjess

I thought that was what you meant about the email, but my brain is a little tired sometimes. I think I'm lucky and my post partum blues were fairly short term. it was really really hard, and scary, and the guilt I had for not loving every minute of my new blessing. I really hope I'm over it, and feel for the ladies that struggle longer with it.


----------



## Kat S

mackjess said:


> So I went from break down crying to cracking up at him in seconds. He looked a little scared.

LOL!!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh starry I just had a lil weep at your post, it is so hard when others get what we want, after I lost my lo my oh's cousin fell pregnant and I just couldn't bear to be in the same room when I found out they were having a girl it was awful I always wanted a lil girl and couldn't bear it, then when they took our name as a middle name I just wanted to kill! To be fair they didn't know we wanted that name and it was his mums name, but I wasn't thinking rationally at the time.
I'm sure they won't use your names and am glad they're being sensitive it's so easy to forget what others are going through when you get pregnant.
Eye excellent news about your fellas 'goods' m sure it does give them a lil John Wayne swagger knowing they're studly lol
Urm I can't remember who else I was replying to sorry I'm not really with it, I popped into work today literally to drop in a sick note and now I'm soooo tired and my back is killing, I thought it was much better I actually thought I was skiving a bit but apparently not. 
So I'm sorry for all the ladies I've missed hope everyone is well, chin up girlies!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry: THANKS FOR THE RECIPIE!!! I'm printing it out and pray it turns out as yummy as you described yours. Bc sadly I'm a screwup when it comes to following recipies:blush: I can never get it right and I let my DH try everything but I just think he says it's good bc he know I'll get mad if he says anything else. Ready to make it!! And I don't think u were to too by sending that email.

Mackjess: TOTALLY THANKS FOR SHARING!!! That was so funny, I'm glad I wasn't the only one hormones raging!!! Your DH was a pro at handling your post partum. Mine was on the road the whole entire time of mine:cry: So he was fortunate, but I rained my post partum on my family instead.i had maybe 3 nites of him crying with all his need met. That was tough and it's scary too bc I had no idea what to do but I digress. I felt guilty alot too but mine was from lack of sleep bc he didn't know nights from day and I was still in school so so many times in my head I questioned what was I thinking and I felt like a bad person for feeling that way when I wanted him sooo bad. But I'm sure we weren't the only one to feel as such during the first few months. Bc I want to do it all over again:dohh: now I'm dealing with teething...he's yelling and Yelling bc he has 2 pearls that's breaking through in the bottom of his gums and now I have a irritated mad baby on my hands:happydance: o the joys!! 

I'm extra Fiesty today and I'm being so mean to my DH and I'm not trying to be but it just won't stop, it's time for AF to GO b4 my DH pack my things and kick me out:haha:

Hope everyone have a Great Day.


----------



## nevergivingup

Pink: Take it easy gurlie!


----------



## Kat S

Despite the fact that I got a positive on the CB ovulation kit on Thursday the 29th, I didn't get one on the IC. I FINALLY got a positive ovulation on the IC late this afternoon. I also finally have CM. Wondering if I haven't actually ovulated yet? I did feel crampy Thursday and Friday, and it felt like it does when I do the trigger shot. That feeling is now gone. Well, just to be safe, we'll try the syringe regime again tonight.


----------



## nevergivingup

Totally Go For Kat S!! Every cramp or extra creamy d/c is my green light. FX for you!!


----------



## mowat

Go Kat go!


----------



## eyemom

That's weird. I didn't know you were using ICs too (that's internet cheapie? not familiar with that one so just guessing). Kinda disconcerting b/c I've used them almost exclusively! I think it works for me though b/c my thermal shift always follows within a day or so. GL!!


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> That's weird. I didn't know you were using ICs too (that's internet cheapie? not familiar with that one so just guessing). Kinda disconcerting b/c I've used them almost exclusively! I think it works for me though b/c my thermal shift always follows within a day or so. GL!!

Eyemom, yup, "internet cheapie"!

I actually think the IC was more accurate. I didn't get my eggwhite cm until the IC detected the surge. The CB must have detected an earlier "false" surge. My FS warned me that that happens and why he doesn't like OPKs. He says people get that first surge and think that's it and stop testing and BDing afterwards. Opps. Glad I kept going. I had a nagging feeling that wasn't it. But luckily I caught the real surge and got in another night of AI.

Since my surge was yesterday afternoon and they say you ovulate 24-36 hours later (thought I've also heard 8-12 from the peak surge), do you guys think tomorrow is my "1DPO", or is it today? I'm so confused!


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck Kat! One more time can't hurt!

AFM, I'm on CD4. Ended up having a 22 day cycle last time. This morning I'm going to yoga class per instruction from my infertility therapist, and I'm stoked. I had some of the longest cycles since the MC while I was active in yoga. I'm also going to try taking Evening Primrose Oil. I heard its supposed to be good stuff.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend, and for those in the US a good Labor Day!


----------



## Kat S

Good luck with the yoga, ES!! Glad there's something healthy and natural you can do to lengthen your cycle.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies,

Go Kat go! Really hoping for you this cycle!

Es enjoy the yoga, I miss it I used to go before pregnancy, I did a course of pregnancy yoga early on I was going to do it again towards the end as a refresher but don't know if ill be able to what with the SPD, so do a down dog for me lol

Hope all is well, and were all having good weekends.

Nothing much to report I had a terrible day yesterday was in agony with my hips/back I don't know if it was my trip into the office on fri or going out for lunch with my folks yesterday, or maybe it was the :sex: in the morning, it seemed like a good idea at the time :-(
Anyway I'm feeling much better today and I'm desperate to finish my painting I have 1 wall left to do then it's done, I ordered the carpet the other day so I need to finish painting and get the old carpet up, argh I'm so excited!


----------



## Kat S

Did another IC opk at 10:35am and the test line is lighter than the control again. My surge is over. Hope I'm ovulating this afternoon!

*EDIT* And another at 12:30 because the one from this morning was only after holding for an hour and 2 cups of tea. The one at 12:30 says I'm still in the zone! Control and test lines are a match. I guess this morning's test was too close to morning and too diluted.

Pink, sorry you're hurting all over. I guess you really just have to rest more than you think you do! Yay for progress on the nursery :)


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Pink. I remember how much the regular pregnancy aches got to me. I can't imagine SPD. Continue to be easy on yourself. I know it doesn't feel like it, but this won't last forever.

Kat - good luck catching that surge! I hope this works for you and you can avoid further treatments. :baby:

ES - enjoy the yoga classes. I hope they help lengthen your cycles!

afm - if I am returning to my 40 day cycles I should be ovulating on Friday so this week DH and I are going to be proactive in our BD'ing. I like the every-other-day approach though sometimes we throw in a session in between too. :winkwink: Just gotta make sure we don't let ourselves get lazy or let a little illness stop us. DH was sick all last week and DS is down with croup so I am hoping I don't get sick now. 

I am a little worried I'm having another garbage cycle as I'm feeling a bit crampy and achey. I'm not getting ov signs yet. It's still a bit early but this morning my lower back was hurting like AF and sex hurt the other day too which is another pre-AF sign. It's not as bad as last cycle but I am really crossing my fingers that I will ovulate this cycle and stand a chance to get my rainbow!


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat.....if I remember correctly, OPKs are more reliable in the afternoon, because it builds in your system throughout the day. So I'd trust the 12:30 one more than the morning one. You're still in!


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S: Good luck lady!!! Good for you on keeping on top of things!!

Eswemba: I have heard good things about evening primrose oil. It certainly cannot hurt to take it. If it does nothing else, you will at least get some essential fatty acids from taking it. GL with the yoga!! 

eyemom: what a sweet profile picture!! :) Taking notes on OPKs and ICs from you and Kat S. I really have learned a lot from following this thread. I do not plan to TTC for quite a while but it is helpful to know more about your body in general. 

nevergiving up: Did you get a chance to make the brownies?

Pink: BD'ing is great for some during pregnancy but for me it just brought cramps and pain lol. We eventually stopped having sex because it was just not enjoyable and I had no drive. I can feel my drive coming back so I am hopeful my husband and I can find our mojo in the next few weeks. Not sure how to go about this with a baby now. I feel weird about it but we will find a way lol. For your hip/back pain I highly recommend the exercise ball.

Starry: Here's' hoping you ovulate this cycle!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I am going to try and visit my folks later today and bring Sky by. Just have to eat lunch first and dress up for the outside world!! 13 days post partum and I feel a lot better!! Another week and I should be back to 100% after the C section. I am starting to get really good at changing diapers. I fumbled a bit at first but it becomes second nature after awhile. I have also become better at multi tasking while holding a baby hehe.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - glad to hear you're doing so well! :hugs: I would still take it easy for awhile though. Getting back into routine is a gradual process after C-section. The nurse had warned me that I'd start to feel awesome about 3 or 4 weeks later but if I did too much I would feel horrible again. Sure enough, 3 weeks later I felt ready to take on the world and went back to my daily routine and within a day or two I felt like garbage. It's major surgery and your inner stitches need time to heal too. Maybe you'll be fine though. Just a head's up and don't feel bad if you need to take more time. 

How's your DH with diapers? I remember loving to watch DH change diapers because it was so hilarious. He had never done it before where I had experience from years of babysitting. He seemed almost afraid to touch anything and I always had to go back to readjust the diapers because DS' sweet cheeks were hanging out. I'm still doing that, in fact. :haha:

I always loved pregnant sex but because of my issues I'm always on a sex-ban by doctor's orders. Can't even do other things for fun. I think my drive was gone with the last pregnancy but my first 3 I was ultra-horny. LOL With DS the ban was lifted after 6 months so that was pretty awesome. But by 8 months I was too swollen "in there" so DH didn't fit. ha ha


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh mama I love your profile pic, what a cute lil family! So glad it's all going well you deserve it girl!

My poor oh has been going 'without' for months bless him, it was nausea and tiredness, my drive just diminished to nothing and now the pain and the big belly he's been a sweetie pie not hassling me for it, I don't know what czme over me the other day I just had to jump him bones ha ha hopefully that'll keep him going for another 3 months or so till she gets here and my back stops hurting course then we'll have a screaming infant and I'll be way to tired ha ha.


----------



## LizChase

Hi Everyone! New here and wanted to introduce myself. I'm 29, TTC our first. I had a MC at 10 weeks back in June. Let myself go one cycle before trying again and now am 3 days late! Got a very faint line 10dpo, and since then have had some negatives and some that have the same faint line. Was driving myself crazy with testing, so now i'm just waiting to see. Hoping for a positive soon!


----------



## Kat S

Starry, I hope your cycle gets normal asap!! And I hope you're not getting sick...ugh!! Good luck with the BDing!!

Mama, glad you are feeling better and getting out of the house! So happy for you!


----------



## Starry Night

Shortly after my post I got a gob of ewcm and checked my cervix: soft, high and open! So DH and I got down to business. lol We'll still keep bd'ing this week just to make sure. i won't count myself in the tww until next weekend as I'm not actually due to ov until Friday.


----------



## eyemom

Hi Liz. Welcome and good luck. :) That would be wonderful if you could conceive again so quickly. Sorry for your loss.

Good luck to all the other TTCers too. Our BD time is coming up in the next few days. I probably should have started OPKs tonight but I forgot and I've already had a ton to drink.


----------



## Kat S

Starry Night said:


> Shortly after my post I got a gob of ewcm and checked my cervix: soft, high and open! So DH and I got down to business. lol We'll still keep bd'ing this week just to make sure. i won't count myself in the tww until next weekend as I'm not actually due to ov until Friday.

Oh Starry that's great!!! Go get that egg!!


----------



## garfie

Starry - Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun - is this a shorter cycle then?:happydance:

Kat - How are you today?:hugs:

AFM - Still going with FF testing 5 September - though I'm not holding my breath :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, I hope this is it for you! Just a few more days!! Do you feel anything?

AFM, my IC OPK gave me two dark lines again last night, but DH was NOT into filling the cup. He said he did it 5 times already this week and wanted a night off. LOL! Poor guy. So he relaxed and had some beers. BUT he's going to do it for me this morning. Not sure if it's too late or not, but it probably doesn't matter much since we got business done 4 nights in a row just before the surge. There's probably something up there to catch the egg, don't you think?


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> Garfie, I hope this is it for you! Just a few more days!! Do you feel anything?
> 
> AFM, my IC OPK gave me two dark lines again last night, but DH was NOT into filling the cup. He said he did it 5 times already this week and wanted a night off. LOL! Poor guy. So he relaxed and had some beers. BUT he's going to do it for me this morning. Not sure if it's too late or not, but it probably doesn't matter much since we got business done 4 nights in a row just before the surge. There's probably something up there to catch the egg, don't you think?

Kat I'm so excited for you , and yes definitely something up there to catch the egg :) you come across a full of new hope , which Is wonderful :happydance: I guess it has something to do with feeling more in control ?? I so hope you do it without the FS and show them all lol.....


----------



## Kat S

Left Wonderin', yeah it's really true! I am full of new hope. I have to say I really like trying on our own. I DO feel more in control and that means a lot to me. Thank god I found how to do the AI at home. Wish I had figured that out a year ago.

Wow, it would be beyond amazing to call them and say, "I'm pregnant!" and do the "nanny nanny poo-poo" dance at them and their assertions that I need IVF to have a baby. I wonder if they would continue to care for me in my early weeks if I don't get pregnant in their office?? I hope so!

And if it doesn't take this cycle (I know I only have a 5% chance), I now know I can do AI at home in addition to IUI, which in my mind can only increase my chances.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - I really hope you have found a system that works for you and that you'll get your bfp this month. And bless your DH. He sounds like such a trooper. Four days in a row is very impressive for anyone! I think you guys have your bases covered.

garfie - I won't be having a 'short' cycle by a normal person's standard but it does look like I'm back to my regular 40 day cycle. It may even be shortened to 35 days if I did ovulate yesterday. That's good enough for me! But we'll still be acting like I'm going to ov on Friday so we can cover our bases.

And good luck for your testing this week! I'm crossing my fingers that it will be a "sneaky" bfp and show up without any real 'signs'.


----------



## Left wonderin

Things are looking up ladies , don't know about you lot but Kat,enthusiasm and sense of hope and positivity has rubbed off on me :) GOOD times are on the way ! I Feel it in my waters ;)


----------



## mackjess

I'm so excited, I feel like some BFPs are in the making!


----------



## Kat S

As they say, Mackjess, from your mouth to god's ears!!


----------



## eyemom

Wow a lot of stuff has been said since I was last in here. GL everyone!

AFM, I'm on CD10 and it's usually the first day I do OPKs. Last night, I kind of felt like maybe I should do one, but I forgot before I had a lot of water to drink. Tonight I got into the cabinet and thought crap, I only have 3 OPKs left. But I did one and omg, instant positive. Usually they take a few min to develop. So I guess we'll be dtd tonight...hope we didn't miss the boat. Last night we were both in the mood but I was so so tired. :( I usually surge on day 13, but it's not a huuuge shock that it's early this time because I ov'd on day 12 cycle before last too, and I started having what appeared to be fertile mucus today. Soooo here we go. Part of me is excited and part of me is feeling a bit out of steam this cycle. I guess ovulating soon is good in a way b/c assuming I don't get pregnant, it's just that much sooner I can have the HSG done. (FX they wouldn't make me wait another cycle)


----------



## mowat

Ooh, things are looking good this month! Just wish I could join you ladies, but I'm forcing myself to wait out this cycle and then try the next. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat not just this month :) I'm predicting a heap of BFP before Christmas :) just got the feeling !!!!!! Last time I got this feeling there were 5 BFP in 2 months !! Lol ....


----------



## Pinkcasi

We're deffo due for another mass influx of bfps I feel it too left!


----------



## eyemom

I sure hope you ladies are right.


----------



## Kat S

I hope you're right, and that I'm one of them, Left!! It's my turn, isn't it?

I'm officially in the TWW, but no idea how many DPO since I can't pinpoint when I ovulated. It was funny, last night every time I went to the bathroom it felt weird not peeing on a stick to see if I was ovulating.

So nothing for me to do TTC-wise this week. I shall enjoy my pee stick-free week!

Eyemom, glad you caught your surge! Now go catch that egg!! I hope you end up pregnant so you don't even need that HSG.

Mowat, glad you are still hanging around with us during your break. Before you know it, you'll be charting and temping and peeing on sticks again!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Kat, that would be ideal! :)

Yes let's all just get pregnant this cycle and be done with it. ;)


----------



## Starry Night

I love the idea of the rest of us TTC'ers all getting our bfps in the next 2 cycles. Maybe mowat and her oh can have a night of passion where they simply can't resist each other and get their bfp too. ha ha 

afm - got even more intense ov signs last night and felt like a frisky biscuit so we dtd for the second day in a row. I think I'll want a break tonight but we'll see what the evening brings. My hormones are pretty intense so I am getting some queasy feelings and my dreams have been psycho this week. I'm hoping this means I'm extra fertile!!


----------



## Kat S

"Frisky biscuit" LOL. I love that phrase!!!


----------



## mowat

I think we'll keep the "frisky business" covered in latex this month! I'm just starting to feel normal again so I'd like to give my body a cycle to recover. I'm also still having some spotting (not normal for me) so I don't think everything has completely healed where it needs to.

Still temping though! Got to keep myself busy somehow!


----------



## eyemom

LOL frisky biscuit. That's a new one on me too.

So my Dr's office called back and I found out I am to call them on CD1 to schedule the HSG between 7-10 dpo. I knew about the timing of when it should be done, but I didn't know how to go about it. I can probably pinpoint that time within a couple of days, but it's certainly easier to know for sure. Hopefully by then I won't even need it.

Sigh. Though I'm kind of going through a thing where I'm almost afraid to get pregnant because I feel like something must be wrong since I haven't gotten pregnant by now.

I _meant_ to ask about the progesterone test when the nurse called me back, but I was at Target and I couldn't think of what else I wanted to say. So then this afternoon when I realized I didn't ask, I was totally kicking myself. I guess I'll call back tomorrow. I know I have to ask but I feel like I'm pestering them now. I shouldn't feel that way, but since I'm new to this office, I don't want to paint myself to be a high maintenance patient.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm pretty sure I didn't make up the "frisky biscuit" phrase. I probably heard it from my mom as a child. But then, I often mix up famous quotes and phrases into something ridiculous and my mom messes up joke punch lines all the time. Between the two of us we have our own dictionary of phrases and sayings and jokes. :haha:

eyemom - I'm always forgetting to ask things too. I guess that's why we're supposed to bring our questions written down. But I get not wanting to feel high maintenance. I hope the staff are patient and answer all your questions for you!

afm - I think I have ovulated early. I've had gobs of ewcm from Sunday until about this morning and my cervix was high and very much open. But I checked again this evening and while it's still high it's most definitely closed. And my cm is starting to dry up and go more watery. I'll still BD some more just in case but it looks like I may be headed for a 35 day cycle. I would love it if this is my new normal if I don't get my bfp this cycle.


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness that's even funnier---I didn't realize you had written "frisky biscuit", I thought it was frisky business. Biscuit is way funnier!


----------



## eyemom

I just looked it up on urban dictionary to see if it was a term anyone else used. It seems it has another definition, lol.

I like starry's definition better.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, Sorry I've been M.I.A for a day gotten so busy with DS Soooo active these days and school and trying to take care of DH.

Mowat: I mself think that's a great idea! I waited one cycle as well and got my sticky bean I hope the same for you. And it won't hurt esp. When we tried all our other options. And don't worry it'll go by fast.

Starry : my FX for you, I so hope you caught the egg :flower: and glad to hear your body maybe straightening itself back out. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your 2 year old!!!! What do u have planned?


Kat S: Enjoy the POS break. It does feel good not to have to do our usual lab testing in the bathroom. FX for you!!!

Mackjess: How's that sweet baby boy doing?

Eye mom: Don't feel bad, I was the same way, I didn't want to pester them but I figure I'm paying them my DH money and we want our rainbow baby so I'm giving them my all and I expect the same in return. So I became that patient that was like family to them. They knew my voice when I called and they cared ab my situation more then my DH it seemed. So maybe pestering is t such. Bad thing. They realized I wanted my baby and they did everything to help me get and keep my miracle baby. So call no such thing as pestering. This is all we think about.

Mamatex: No ma'am I haven't gotten to them yet, the recipe Is sitting on my printer ready to be used. How's that's precious baby girl ?

Pinkcasi: OMG, you're 27 wks, the time flies by now. 13 more weeks if she don't decide to come early. Have you looked at a crib yet. I think I started looking at stuff around 36 weeks. 

Garfie: How are u hanging in there? Your living life approach sounds stress free. I think I'm going to incorporate that into,my day. How was the boys first day of school?

Eswemba: How are you doing Hun? I know u said it is what it is, but where are u in your cycle?

Tricia: How your pregnancy going?

Hi ,, Bama :hi: 

:hi: to any ladies that I may have missed.

AFM: AF is gone now :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> I _meant_ to ask about the progesterone test when the nurse called me back, but I was at Target and I couldn't think of what else I wanted to say. So then this afternoon when I realized I didn't ask, I was totally kicking myself. I guess I'll call back tomorrow. I know I have to ask but I feel like I'm pestering them now. I shouldn't feel that way, but since I'm new to this office, I don't want to paint myself to be a high maintenance patient.

Glad you got the HSG situated. I hope you don't need it, though!

OMG, I know EXACTLY how you feel! Yes, every time I ask a question I feel like I'm SUCH a pest! Especially about scheduling my second HSG after I recovered from my miscarriage/D&E. Nothing was explained to me, so I didn't understand why we couldn't schedule it, and the nurse ...I have to say...spoke to me like I was a complete annoying baboon because I didn't know "the rules". I remember explaining to her that I am not a medical professional, and that is why I am paying them to help me! Then there were several times I left a message and no one called back, so now when I call and leave a message, I do it again about an hour later because for all I know they are screwing it up again. So now I feel like every time I call or go in, all the nurses are rolling their eyes because "she" is in again. Oh well...they can deal. :coffee:


----------



## Kat S

Starry Night said:


> afm - I think I have ovulated early. I've had gobs of ewcm from Sunday until about this morning and my cervix was high and very much open. But I checked again this evening and while it's still high it's most definitely closed. And my cm is starting to dry up and go more watery. I'll still BD some more just in case but it looks like I may be headed for a 35 day cycle. I would love it if this is my new normal if I don't get my bfp this cycle.

Sounds like your bases are covered! I hope your cycles get closer to 30-35 and stay there!


----------



## Kat S

nevergivingup said:


> Kat S: Enjoy the POS break. It does feel good not to have to do our usual lab testing in the bathroom. FX for you!!!
> 
> 
> AFM: AF is gone now :happydance:

Seriously! If I have to do this again next month, I'm going to the Halloween costume store and buying a lab coat.

Glad AF is gone. Trying for another????


----------



## eyemom

Ugh so night before last, dtd was quite nice. Last night oof. Is it horrible that sometimes it's a chore? :-( TMI alert: (oh man dh would die if he knew I was writing this) but sometimes the pressure gets to him and he can't get/keep it up. Then I panic, and from there it's a vicious cycle. He says sometimes the weight of the pressure gets to him and he feels nervous. At first I didn't think that was really even a thing but I guess it makes sense. As a woman it's nicer if I'm "ready," but if I'm not, we can still get the job done. Maybe I'm glad I'm not a man. 

DH has a sore throat and he shared it with me. :-( In over 8 years of marriage, I think we've only shared an illness one other time. I hate ttc when I'm sick and I don't know if we even should. I sort of take it personally when I get sick because I "NEVER" get sick. Like maybe once a year. And here I am second time just since I joined bnb and it's not even the time of year for illnesses yet. :-( wth. Also it is screwing with my temping.

So I don't know how reliable it is with the sore throat+ taking my temp half an hour or so early, but I think my temp is already on the way up. So just an 11 day follicular phase? Is this bad? 

Feeling selfish, sorry my last couple of posts have been all about me. :-(


----------



## Pinkcasi

Eye, I know what you mean, I feel sorry for the fellas I used to just not tell my oh if it was 'time' I would just jump him bones and have him think that I couldn't resist him but even then there were times when he felt like he was being 'used' for his man juice, they don't complain often tho ha ha.

Never, I know 27! I can't quite believe I made it here, we have the cot all sorted, it's being donated by my cousin along with a Moses basket and a load of other bits and bobs, I've not even seen it yet but I'm sure it'll do for free we really can't complain, just need to get a mattress for it, the nursery is nearly finished now, just need another coat of paint on the last wall, the carpet is on order so hopefully that'll be fitted in a week or so then can get the furniture in, then it'll all start to feel a bit more real once I see a cot in there.

It's so weird to think there's a baby in my tummy and if she were to come now she could survive! (Though a few more weeks please baby!)


----------



## Starry Night

Don't tell me the real definition of "Frisky buiscuit!" My innocent little bubble is already so small and shrunken! I was so sad when I learned "pussy" doesn't mean kitty-cat! And I didn't figure that one out until I was in my 20s! :haha: (Though what do they call pussy-willows now? Poor plant needs a name change)

eyemom - I'm so glad I'm not a man either. I'm the neurotic one in our relationship so if I were a man I'd totally be panicking under the pressure. So glad I just have to spread my legs if need be. Yikes, Starry is gunning for most inappropriate post ever....

Hope you and your DH feel better soon and that it doesn't interfere with TTC.

never - my son turned 2 almost 2 months ago. Just haven't updated the ticker. hee hee We didn't really do anything. I baked a cake and celebrated just the 3 of us. We don't have family in the area and I hate hostessing large parties so I'm avoiding that as long as possible. Though I think next year I need to start throwing proper parties.


----------



## garfie

:rofl: like your thinking Starry:winkwink:

AFM - Still not feeling it (should I say that in front of Starry:haha:) - but will still test tomorrow:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hippielove

I'll be testing September 13th my birthday.


----------



## Starry Night

garfie -- good luck!!!

hippie -- good luck to you too! I plan on testing on th e 18th or 19th so we are sort of testing buddies.


:dust:


----------



## mowat

I know what you mean about the guys Eye mom! My poor dh has trouble with the pressure. Oh well, I've managed to get pregnant 4 times, so I guess we're doing something right.

My prescription for femera arrived in the mail this morning. I asked my doctor for a prescription even thought I don't really need it. Never been so looking forward to AF arriving so we can get this show on the road!


----------



## eyemom

Hahaha Starry I'm sorry. FWIW, that "definition" had a very poor rating, so I don't think the other has widespread usage. Your definition is definitely the best. :thumbup: And what do you mean...I thought a pussy was a kitty cat! Tee-hee. Really, I think that sort of innocence makes the world kind of a nicer place, in a way. And really, I don't think you have to worry about most inappropriate post ever. I could probably give you a run for your money there. Sometimes I wonder if my filter is broken. Which is weird because in general I'm a pretty private person....

GL hippie! A BFP would be a wonderful birthday present.

GL Starry! GL mowat!

AFM, Unless something unexpected happens at this point, I think I'll be testing around the 16th or 17th. Never got around to calling the Dr's office again today, was too busy with work. I could call now, but they're going to be closing in about 45 minutes, so I'll just wait til tomorrow I guess. Might try to BD again tonight for good measure. Really we should. But idk. It seems my CM has already dried up. Only had it for a couple of days.


----------



## Hippielove

Starry Night said:


> garfie -- good luck!!!
> 
> hippie -- good luck to you too! I plan on testing on th e 18th or 19th so we are sort of testing buddies.
> 
> 
> :dust:

As too you, wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Sweetz33

hey ladies sorry I keep going MIA....Going through some stressful times lately. I will try to hop on more often..I am such a bad BnBer :(


----------



## nevergivingup

Gm Ladies!!

Kat S: Now that will be so cute and funny for Halloween, you'll be wearing it for all of us TTCAL women, BUT lets hope you won't be wearing that costume this until next Oct. when your rainbow baby will be here! FINGERS SO CROSSED for you! O and I'm still pondering on it as for TTC now, I def want to but I know my DH will be a bit setback evn though he's in control of putting out:growlmad: I'm a ticking time bomb with TTC, ESP. with hearing you ladies and I'm so scared to go through another loss that I'm sometimes a bit hesitant.

Pinkcasi: although someone is giving you the baby cot and etc. You still have the right to like what you like. My SIL gave me her baby crib and some other things, I wasn't to fond of it so my DH painted it. And now I love it. You're extra sensitive about the baby room now, it totally has to be perfect for your princess! And it sounds like the room is almost coming to an end:happydance: I'm sure it'll be done before she gets here. And I know how you feel I still can't believe my little baby boy was in my stomach! How in the world that big old boy was in there!!! When you hit the last couple of weeks it almost will be believable. Can you or OH see her moving on the outside of your stomach now?

Starry: Oh :dohh: sorry I'm late, tell DS Happy Belated Birthday! And don't feel bad. I don't like hosting big parties either. I'm not to much of a people person, or rather I am but I just like it to be me and my family and of course my BNB Gals:happydance: So I'm already thinking about my baby boy 1 year old birthday party. I'm excited about it but at the same time... Dreading the planning and all the fun stuff I suppose to do. Hope I don't sound like a bad mommy. 

Hippie love: Fingers Crossed for you and :baby dust: sent your way!!! Just sit back and relax now. I know it's easier said then done.

Eye mom: Don't worry, this forum is for all all of us to tell someone how we feel, so we're here to listen. And BD away! And I'm sure this pregnant thing is a lot to carry for a man ESP. when that what we're meant to do reproduce. The best way was for me was to entice him and make him feel like I was doing it all bc i wanted me some Him:blush: it worked to get him excited but to me it was a chore.

Mowat: won't hurt to try something new to get closer to your Rainbow baby!!

Garfie: FX for you, maybe it's waiting to surprise ya:dohh:

SWEETZ: Hiya gurlie!! You're so not a bad BnBner!!! You have a little one, and if he's like mine, their really active now, wanting to touch and grab everything, so we're here whenever you get a chance! Sorry everything is a bit stressful, I do hope it's gets better.


AFm: time for class so ladies I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## Kat S

nevergivingup said:


> Gm Ladies!!
> 
> Kat S: Now that will be so cute and funny for Halloween, you'll be wearing it for all of us TTCAL women, BUT lets hope you won't be wearing that costume this until next Oct. when your rainbow baby will be here! FINGERS SO CROSSED for you! O and I'm still pondering on it as for TTC now, I def want to but I know my DH will be a bit setback evn though he's in control of putting out:growlmad: I'm a ticking time bomb with TTC, ESP. with hearing you ladies and I'm so scared to go through another loss that I'm sometimes a bit hesitant.

This week would have been when my Little Girl was born. It helps that I'm in the TWW, but I admit I'm sad. I hope that I get to go as a Pregnant Lady for Halloween and don't need a costume!!

I know what you mean about being scared about going through another loss. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## eyemom

Heh I used to just go after him when I knew the time was right. It worked like a charm for a while, but now he can just tell. Also, every new cycle he asks, "When's the next window?" Can't be sneaky with that man.


----------



## Pinkcasi

nevergivingup said:


> Gm Ladies!!
> 
> Kat S: Now that will be so cute and funny for Halloween, you'll be wearing it for all of us TTCAL women, BUT lets hope you won't be wearing that costume this until next Oct. when your rainbow baby will be here! FINGERS SO CROSSED for you! O and I'm still pondering on it as for TTC now, I def want to but I know my DH will be a bit setback evn though he's in control of putting out:growlmad: I'm a ticking time bomb with TTC, ESP. with hearing you ladies and I'm so scared to go through another loss that I'm sometimes a bit hesitant.
> 
> Pinkcasi: although someone is giving you the baby cot and etc. You still have the right to like what you like. My SIL gave me her baby crib and some other things, I wasn't to fond of it so my DH painted it. And now I love it. You're extra sensitive about the baby room now, it totally has to be perfect for your princess! And it sounds like the room is almost coming to an end:happydance: I'm sure it'll be done before she gets here. And I know how you feel I still can't believe my little baby boy was in my stomach! How in the world that big old boy was in there!!! When you hit the last couple of weeks it almost will be believable. Can you or OH see her moving on the outside of your stomach now?
> 
> Starry: Oh :dohh: sorry I'm late, tell DS Happy Belated Birthday! And don't feel bad. I don't like hosting big parties either. I'm not to much of a people person, or rather I am but I just like it to be me and my family and of course my BNB Gals:happydance: So I'm already thinking about my baby boy 1 year old birthday party. I'm excited about it but at the same time... Dreading the planning and all the fun stuff I suppose to do. Hope I don't sound like a bad mommy.
> 
> Hippie love: Fingers Crossed for you and :baby dust: sent your way!!! Just sit back and relax now. I know it's easier said then done.
> 
> Eye mom: Don't worry, this forum is for all all of us to tell someone how we feel, so we're here to listen. And BD away! And I'm sure this pregnant thing is a lot to carry for a man ESP. when that what we're meant to do reproduce. The best way was for me was to entice him and make him feel like I was doing it all bc i wanted me some Him:blush: it worked to get him excited but to me it was a chore.
> 
> Mowat: won't hurt to try something new to get closer to your Rainbow baby!!
> 
> Garfie: FX for you, maybe it's waiting to surprise ya:dohh:
> 
> SWEETZ: Hiya gurlie!! You're so not a bad BnBner!!! You have a little one, and if he's like mine, their really active now, wanting to touch and grab everything, so we're here whenever you get a chance! Sorry everything is a bit stressful, I do hope it's gets better.
> 
> 
> AFm: time for class so ladies I'll talk to you all later.

Yeah im sure it'll be fine and for free i cant really complain, the rest of the room is all mine, when people like my MIL say 'oh don't do stripes it'll be too hard, just paint it pink and use stickers like jarred did' im like hmm thanks but i'll try it anyway, and when i told her someone was coming out to quote for putting blinds up in both bedrooms, and she says 'oh that'll be expensive just get cheapy blinds like i did' i say thanks but i'd like to get the quote and we'll see, what i really want to say is, im 34 years old and ive been living alone for over 10 years without your help so thanks very much but i think i can manage.

Yeah he can feel her on the outside, i don't know if hes actually seen it hes not patient enough but he puts his hand on my belly when we go to bed and last night she was doing somersaults he was like omg shes going for it, i said yeah that's what i have to put up with and you wonder why im not sleeping well lol

Kat, sorry it's a bad week for you i know that milestone is a hard one, i can feel that your time is coming soon.

Sweetz, nice to see your still about and like never said, you have way more important things to be doing so it's ok, as long as your all alright :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks ladies. I am so busy it is unreal. I am so excited for all the ladies in here. Never, little man is starting to crawl so I am trying to babyproof a house, which is hard with 2 dogs and a cat LOL. Speaking of little man...there he goes so there I go!! lol I will try to bbl!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sweets can't believe he is crawling already !!! Where does the time go ! Great to hear from you :)


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

BFN today - sorry I've not been on but I had a days work in the family business - gotta say it was so nice just being me :happydance:

Kat - Sorry hun - the milestones are the hardest - sending you BIG :hugs: to let you know I'm thinking about you :hugs:

Ok gotta go again - best get hubbys tea ready - :haha: not like I've been at work all day is it Mr:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hippielove

This morning I thought AF was on her way but now there's no blood in my CM.


----------



## garfie

Hippie - That dip can go one of two ways - either she will come :cry: or tomorrow your temp will shoot right up :happydance::happydance: and you will get a BFP (this happened on one of my cycles)

Hope it's the latter for you hun :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hippielove

garfie said:


> Hippie - That dip can go one of two ways - either she will come :cry: or tomorrow your temp will shoot right up :happydance::happydance: and you will get a BFP (this happened on one of my cycles)
> 
> Hope it's the latter for you hun :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh thank you, I don't think AF is coming I'm not in a bitchy mood. I'm so hoping my temp shoot back up.


----------



## garfie

I was trying to attach my chart - to show you but I haven't got a scoobies how to do it :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hippielove

garfie said:


> I was trying to attach my chart - to show you but I haven't got a scoobies how to do it :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Humm...


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies. Sorry I have been Mia. 

Never, Sky is doing ok overall. I went in this week to get her weighed and she has lost a few ounces from her check up last Friday so I have started to supplement and also attempt to make the breast feeding sessions longer to hopefully allow for the hind milk to come down. Breast feeding has been a real challenge. I have WIC and thought I could get some help from the lactation consultants they have at my local office this week but yesterday one called in and today the other one on duty did not show up for work, so I have decided to look into other resources (Ex: La Leche league). Other than breast feeding and weight issues, things have been going well. I am getting a little bit more sleep now that we are doing supplementing in the evenings, but not too much more. Heh. How I am able to wake up and go full steam ahead the next day is a mystery!

I have been reading and following everyone's journeys. Looks like we have a big round of testing coming up!! Good luck to everyone. 

Pink: Oh my gosh. You are almost 28 weeks and in the third trimester. Seems like yesterday you got your BFP!! Also, you are much more productive than I was with the nursery. Ours is still not finished. We have the main things in there but I would like to put a few more things on the wall. We don't keep Sky in the nursery hardly ever so that is my excuse for not getting it finished.

:blush:


----------



## eyemom

Kat, sorry I didn't meant to gloss over your post before. That is a hard milestone. :( My angel's edd was the day after my dd's birthday. So in a way it stinks, but in a way it's good I guess because I'm busy busy. It's only natural to be sad. Thinking of you and praying you get your BFP soon to help ease the pain a little. <3

Hippie, FX for you! My chart had a dip just before my BFP with my daughter. Hope yours is the good kind of dip.
https://img10.imagefra.me/s595/missinformed/dwi6_89a_uavlm.pngUploaded at ImageFra.me

Hi Mamatex! No worries, you're a busy woman these days! That's too bad about the LCs. From what I've gathered, a lot of LLL ladies can be a huge help, but some of them will make you feel horrible about supplementing. But sometimes ya just gotta do it. Hope they're a great help to you and only build you up. There's a user on here called VGibs who is a LC in training. I imagine she'd be happy to help you too if you messaged her? No matter what, you are doing AWESOME! Hang in there. <3 It's amazing how our bodies somehow adapt to function with almost no sleep, right?

BTW, my daughter's nursery wasn't done until she was like 4 mos old or so. They don't usually use them much at first anyway. ;) I think mommas probably care more about the decor than the littles do. But it is fun to make it all fun and cute. :)


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - :hugs: Milestones are so hard. I had my d&c two days before my other angel would have been due and I cried more about the first angel all that week than the one I was currently losing. Take some time for yourself and whatever makes you feel better -- whether that is to take time to remember your little one and be sad or to find something fun to distract yourself with. I find doing a little bit of both helps. I have my cry and then do something special with DH.


----------



## LizChase

LizChase said:


> 3 days late! Got a very faint line 10dpo, and since then have had some negatives and some that have the same faint line.

Update: I'm now 6 days late. I had a blood test today at the doctor to see if I can get an explanation for these inconsistent results. 

When I got home: My Amazon package with my wondfo's! I couldn't resist using some.. Here's a pic with three tests from today. (yes, I'm addicted) I think I see a little something on the middle one. First picture is normal and second picture is with tweaks. But as you can see, pretty much negative. (Even though I had a faint positive FRER yesterday). I'm now *20DPO!!* So if it's positive I feel like it should be darker and obvious by now.. Hoping to get answers soon! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







wondfo.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7









wondfotweak.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Starry Night

I kind of see something in the middle one but nothing conclusive. From my own experience I've learned that if AF is late and I'm getting bfns then I am probably just late....especially if I was sure when I ovulated. Hope you get some answers.


----------



## Hippielove

I don't know ladies, tmi. My CM is creamy but organeish red now.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha I knowmthatnshebwont be in the nursery for a while and I know that she won't care what it looks like it is more for me than her if I'm honest, I just want it to be perfect, and I want it done whilst I can so i don't have to worry about it when I'm super huge and can't move or when she's here and I've nowhere to put stuff.

Good luck to all of you testing soon fx'd for you all!


----------



## eyemom

Liz that's so confusing, I'm sorry. I hope you get some good answers. If you're sure you're 20 dpo, that's an awfully long LP.

Hippie, when it's me, that's not usually a good sign. :( But I'm still holding out hope for you! Fx fx fx!!


----------



## mowat

Not sure if this link will work. Interesting article.

https://www.mothering.com/community...-say-to-someone-experiencing-fertility-issues


----------



## MamaTex

LizChase said:


> LizChase said:
> 
> 
> 3 days late! Got a very faint line 10dpo, and since then have had some negatives and some that have the same faint line.
> 
> Update: I'm now 6 days late. I had a blood test today at the doctor to see if I can get an explanation for these inconsistent results.
> 
> When I got home: My Amazon package with my wondfo's! I couldn't resist using some.. Here's a pic with three tests from today. (yes, I'm addicted) I think I see a little something on the middle one. First picture is normal and second picture is with tweaks. But as you can see, pretty much negative. (Even though I had a faint positive FRER yesterday). I'm now *20DPO!!* So if it's positive I feel like it should be darker and obvious by now.. Hoping to get answers soon! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I think I see the faintest of lines on the second one but I would think that at 20 dpo you would have a much more conclusive test result. Definitely keep us updated!!


----------



## Hippielove

Thank ladies for the good lucks, but AF will be here in the morning. I'm ready for the next cycle.


----------



## eyemom

Well poop thanks for the update. <3


----------



## ESwemba84

Liz, as I have been TTC #1 for a long time now, I have also kept the pregnancy test manufacturers in business by buying an average of 8 tests per cycle. Because I'm crazy. Or desperate. Anyway, my point is that in my experience, as Starry said, if I'm late, and I'm getting iffy shadow lines, I'm probably not pregnant. I went through a bunch of cycles where, especially on the cheap tests, I'd get "maybe" lines, and I'd edit the hell out of them to try to get the line to pop. All of them were negative. That being said, I've read stories of other women who didn't get BFPs until crazy late. So, I think your test is negative, but that doesn't mean it won't turn positive! I could be wrong.....I hope I am! Good luck.

Kat, I'm sorry about this milestone. It's was hard for me. The hardest milestone was the anniversary of the day I found out I miscarried. But I got through it! When are you testing?:hugs:

Everyone else, sorry for not responding. I'll try to later. It's after 1 AM here and I'm tired from work. But I did want to just pop in.

AFM, work sucks. I hate it. But I'm looking for another job, so I know this isn't a permanent situation. I've been having some weird symptoms this cycle, and I'm only on CD 9. I first noticed yesterday that my boobs were ever so slightly sore-ish. Thought it was just because I've been working so hard. But they were a little sore again today. Also, I've had what feels like the pelvic discomfort I usually get starting a week before AF for the past couple days. I've had a nonstop headache for a week now. AF seemed pretty normal, although I did spot longer at the end, like for a few days. Seriously, if I keep feeling this way, I'm taking a test in a few days. I'm kicking myself for even thinking it could be possible, but its just odd. 

So that's my update.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Sweetz: O my your LO is crawling now?! How awesome is that!!! My LO is crawling backwards. He will crawl right off the bed if I don't keep my eye on him. And it def sounds like your hands are full!! He is so adorable!!

Pink: my LO didn't sleep in his crib in his Rm he was in the bassinet besides my bed. But I still wanted his room finished due to family & friends coming over. And def don't let your family or in laws aggravate you, this is your child and what you want to use or buy to do her room is your choice. I def got annoyed w/ people telling me this or that, it was so annoying I believe I stop going around people for a while. Aggravation! 

Hippie love: sorry to hear your going through all of this, is the orangish redish cm a sign of AF maybe? I hope you get an answer soon.

Lizchase: I think I see a light faint line on the middle one, 20 DPO and no AF or a blazing BFP. Maybe those lab results will give you a more definite answer. FX that it's what you want to hear.

Kat S: Sorry that this milestone had to be in rememberance of your LO. We seem to never forget that particular one do we. Out of all my 3, I only seem to get sad about my first loss. That really did something to me emotionally and bc I had a DNC it done something to me physically. I know it's hard but try to relax and don't ponder too much for your day will come where happier milestones will be your celebrations:hugs:

MamaTex: Don't worry to much, you're def not the only one who has had this problem, I'm sure the LLL will help you figure out what you can do. Don't beat yourself up. Breast feeding is a full time job and it takes alot out of ya. When I did it, my LO would feed then go right to sleep, my nurse told me I had to keep him awake so he can eat but rubbing his hands so he can feed and so I wouldn't get backed up. And when he just rather go to sleep I had to pump my milk out to keep my milk coming in and it was every 2 hours, most of the time he slept through his feedings so I had to get up and pump the milk out, it wasn't much the first couple of days but I had to do it and once my breast recognized how many times they thought he was eating, they began spilling out milk. Supplementing isn't a bad thing as long as she has gotten your colostrum then she's off to a great start even with formula. It'll get better MamaTex with time.

Garfie: Making tea for the boss is the best way to get cool points or rather a great night in bed in my house:happydance: 

AFM: My LO is sick with an awful cold so now I'm playing doctor bc I really don't like seeing him like this all congested and coughing. And it feels as if he had given it to me, time will tell. Anywhoo let me get some Zzzzz's before he wakes bk up.


----------



## Pinkcasi

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Pink: my LO didn't sleep in his crib in his Rm he was in the bassinet besides my bed. But I still wanted his room finished due to family & friends coming over. And def don't let your family or in laws aggravate you, this is your child and what you want to use or buy to do her room is your choice. I def got annoyed w/ people telling me this or that, it was so annoying I believe I stop going around people for a while, aggravation!

Thanks Never, exactly i want it to be nice so that A) people can see and B) so i don't have to worry about it when i have a little one.
My MIL isn't so bad it could be worse i just tend to say Hmm yeah maybe, i'll think about it, then i do whatever i want, i know ive never had kids before and she's had 3 and about a million grandkids so i may well need her advice at some point i don't want to completely write off everything she says.

Sorry to hear lil on is poorly and you have it too, make sure you get some rest otherwise your no good to anyone.

Liz im sorry i dont see a line but then im rubbish with these things, in my experience if it says negative then it probably is but i hope im wrong, i hope you get the answer your looking for.

OMG ive just realized, am i next to give birth on this thread? surely not, there must be someone else right?
I am super excited but it's scary to think about, you spend all your time trying to get pregnant and then you are and you take a sigh of relief that you finally made it, but that's only the start, then you have to have a baby, it's like sooo weird to think this isn't going to end, im going to have a baby a little miniature person that will be totally reliant on me, looking to me to keep her safe and healthy, shit! that's quite a responsibility i hope im up to it, i guess that's why im so desperate to sort the nursery and house and everything, i feel i need to control the things i still can before my whole life turns upside down.

Ok that's enough me harping on, i hope everyone is well, cant wait to hear all the BFP stories!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Well, AF is here only on light flow though. Oh well, I'm excited to see PCOS don't have me anymore. My cycles have been anywhere From 33cd to 42cd since I miscarried in April this year.


----------



## Starry Night

never - so sorry your baby is poorly. It's so hard when our LOs are ill. Do you have a cool mist humidifier? I find those help quite a bit. I hope he gets better soon and that you don't catch it.

mama - BFing is hard! Like Never, my LO would fall asleep during nursing. None of the tricks to wake him up that I had I learned from the lactation consultant at the hospital worked. I did everything short of shake him. Unfortunately, for me pumping did not work. I would pump for 45 minutes after each 'feeding' and only get 5mL so we had to make the decision to switch to FF. For us that was the right decision but if you're up to pursuing help then I'd encourage you in that. Just don't feel badly or like a failure for supplementing or finding BF'ing to be a struggle. :hugs:

hippie - I'm sorry that AF caught you. But there is that silver lining that your cycles are regulating. I'm borderline PCOS and my cycles used to be all over the place but after my son was born they've gone regular. Still not short like the average person but I can at least know when to expect AF. Sometimes pregnancy helps our bodies get into a pattern.

Pink - I think you are the next one of the regulars here to give birth. And yeah, the realization that a baby is coming is kinda scary. I had my "oh crap" moment about a week before my son was born. ha ha But it's good that you realize what a big deal it is as it means you'll be an attentive, loving mommy who takes her responsibility seriously.


----------



## Hippielove

Starry Night- after my miscarriage in April AF have been showing up like it was 6 years ago.


----------



## Starry Night

Our bodies are strange things. My cycles used to be anywhere from 26 to 40 something. One year in my early 20s I had 3 periods in one year. Then when I was 23 they suddenly went regular for several years. Then when I got married I randomly skipped 3 months and didn't start again until I went on the pill (I wasn't pregnant). I didn't go regular again until after my son which was my second pregnancy. I went back to my 40 day cycles after my loss in the fall and I'm still waiting to see what my body does now. My first full cycle was 50 days but I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate. Now it seems I may have ovulated 5 days early. So we'll see.

ES - maybe your body is gearing up to ovulate? I sometimes get pregnant-like symptoms during ovulation. That is happening to me this cycle and that happened to me the cycles between my loss in the fall and my latest bfp.


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry, I'm thinking that's probably what it is.......and the soreness in my chest might just be from the muscles underneath. I've been doing a lot of physical labor lately.


----------



## eyemom

*waves* hope everyone is having a good weekend. My work week is Tuesday through Saturday, so it's not quite my weekend yet...but close!

I had issues with charting during my cycle this time around (crap sleep), so ff isn't getting my crosshairs. I know I ov'd, so it's okay. It's just nice seeing those crosshairs! If I manage to make it to 12 dpo before I test, I'll test on Monday the 16th. Sigh, it always seems so far away.


----------



## garfie

Eye - Is your O slightly earlier this month? - hope that's a good sign for you:happydance:

Es - so was it O pains and if so hope you were busy:winkwink:

Never - Hope you are both feeling a lot better - it's horrible trying to look after a little one when you feel so lousy :hugs:

Mama - BF was difficult for me with my first - but by the time 2nd one came I was in my element - so keep trying but if its not for you then so be it :hugs: well done you for giving it a go - so many women these days just point blank refuse to even try:dohh:

Hippie - :growlmad: sorry she got you:hugs:

Pink - It only seems like yesterday (to me) we were congratulating you on getting a BFP:haha: now look at you. Remember everyone wants to give first time mums advice - do what I did put all there ideas, suggestions etc in an imaginary bag - to probably be used at a later date, some ideas though are ridiculous and should stay in the bag never to see the light of day :haha:

AFM - I have updated my chart - 6DPO:blush: far to early to be testing :haha: but in my defense I didn't know where I was in my cycle I had scribbled down my temps as I thought it would make FF:wacko: not having the previous ones to go by when I was on holiday:dohh:

So now I am told by FF to test on Thursday - yeah right:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

garfie said:


> Eye - Is your O slightly earlier this month? - hope that's a good sign for you:happydance:

A little bit! I usually ovulate on day 15, but my O has been on day 12 a couple of times now lately. I don't know if it's good/bad/neutral but I guess I'll roll with it. :)


garfie said:


> Pink - It only seems like yesterday (to me) we were congratulating you on getting a BFP:haha: now look at you. Remember everyone wants to give first time mums advice - do what I did put all there ideas, suggestions etc in an imaginary bag - to probably be used at a later date, some ideas though are ridiculous and should stay in the bag never to see the light of day :haha:

I love this! :)


garfie said:


> AFM - I have updated my chart - 6DPO:blush: far to early to be testing :haha: but in my defense I didn't know where I was in my cycle I had scribbled down my temps as I thought it would make FF:wacko: not having the previous ones to go by when I was on holiday:dohh:

Chart is looking pretty! Fx!


----------



## mowat

So jealous of you guys in the 2ww. I'm still waiting to O....Actually I'm not even sure that the bleeding I had was AF. So confusing. Guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## Starry Night

First AF is always so confusing. I got what I think was my first AF about 34 days after my d&c but my hcg didn't go to zero until a few days before and my next AF didn't show until 50 days later without any ovulation and I passed some more blobby stuff. So was that first bleed a real AF? I don't know. People who haven't gone through a m/c don't realize how ongoing and confusing the physical recovery can be at times.

afm - not sure when I ovulated. I got a second round of ewcm on Thursday and today my cervix has finally dropped. I guess I have to say that I'm just now in the TWW. I was going to temp this month. I wish I had remembered so I could at least have some clue as to what is going on. I even had the thermometre beside my bed so I have no real excuses other than a really, really faulty memory (I am SO not a morning person).


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

Pinkcasi: The thought of having to take care of a child that's relying on you for everything is really a tough thought to think, but that's what we women were made for to nurture and love these babies and protect them from these crazies in this world today. I thought of it often as well like this little boy will be relying on me until is 19+ and I'm so ok with that. It's like I don't need anything else. Bc I got someone who actually wants me and needs my attention ESP. when the DH do not.

Hippie: Sorry ab AF, but at least you got an answer and this will be a start to a whole new start at your rainbow baby!! 

Mowat: Don't worry, your time will come and someone will be jealous of you in the TWW......(just to throw someone out there......umm like ME :blush: )

Garfie: So are u testing Thurs.? bc my Fingers and toes are already crossed!!! I never could understand that FF charting, it was almost like trigonometry to me :argh: 

Eswemba: I hope you're feeling better. I know after a heavy workout at the gym, the next day I feel like I'm carrying bricks bc I be so sore that I dread going bk to the gym that day. And like starry said, it may be good ole "O" again but if you're testing then my Fingers are crossed for that instead!!

:hi: Hi to Bama: Hope mommy hood the 2nd time around isn't being to rough on ya. 

:hi: Hi Tricia: Hope you're relaxing and feeling all the wonderful movements from your sweet bundle of joy inside ya.

:hi: Hi to Sweetz: I know you're chasing Xander around, I bet he's crawling at 15 miles per minute seeing if you can hang!

:hi: Hi to all the ladies Here who I may have missed.

AFM: Doctoring LO while trying to doctor myself is so tiresome, I forget ab ab myself sometimes and make sure he's comfortable. DH and I DTD and he barely withdrew in time:dohh: But it's not my "O" time so I don't think I have to test anytime soon but it will be fun to POAS again. $. 88 cent test here I come.....


----------



## Hippielove

Thanks, never. It is a new start. Hoping this cycle is it.


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL yeah I am worn out....can barely focus. Couldn't write earlier bc my computer took a poop. All fixed now though but it is almost 3am and I need to sleep....just for kicks and giggles (and since AF came yesterday) I am going to chart. Eh, why not right? We are not trying but not preventing....but with my health with the lyme disease, chances are very very low. Love all you gals and hopefully I will be coming back more frequently. Loves to all!!! Sorry totally not a personal post but literally seeing triple right now. <3


----------



## Pinkcasi

Mowat, I know it's hard to wait when you want to try but just enjoy not having to worry about it for a bit. 

Never thanks that's nice and I do look forward to having someone rely on me and believe that I am the centre of their world just as she will be mine.

Sweetz omg NTNP already huh, tho if your charting some would say you're trying lol babies are addictive huh, I hope not as my oh has said definately no more :-( I'm thinking I could convince him tho if need be ha ha 

Afm my mum came over today and we took the carpet up all ready for the new one to go down on Tuesday, we put the curtain rail up and I gave the final wall another coat of paint, so that all the painting totally finished thank god, just need to iron the curtains then they can go up, it's starting to look like a proper little girls room I so love it I might move in myself! Ill post pice once the carpet is down. 
As for the SPD well ill prob hurt like hell tomorrow but I can rest at least, I'm going back to work on Wednesday after I've seen the midwife, so we'll see how that pans out.


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL I am charting just for the heck of it. My visitor has been making unscheduled visits so I am wondering what my cycle is doing. Last month she came on the 10th, lasted 2 days...now I am on day 3 and...very confusing. As for trying, half the time DH and I are too tired to even cuddle HAHAHAHA


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: I wish I had that motivation when doing my nursery, the darn thing didn't get finish until he was like 2 months probably! And by then everyone done came by to view the nursery and now that's its finish no one care to go in it, so I just be hoping they need to go to the bathroom so they can see it when they come out....but it's like they close their eyes or something. Next time it'll be finish b4 the 2nd baby come. 

Sweetz: I totally understand, I believe DH and I get 1 cuddle moment the whole month and we really take advantage of it, we be so tired all we want to do is just lay there bc :sex: is to much of work bc neither of us want to initiate it:coffee: Charting,, huh, I love the NTNP thing, so you can't be too mad at whatever happens bc we're NTNP. That's how I got prego this time at least I thought I was NTNP, although I was still testing....but just less :haha: and has your cycle regulated itself yet?

Hi :hi: to left wondering! I knew I was missing someone how's it going ? We need an update whenever you get a chance bc I know how busy it gets:hugs:

Hi :hi: to Mackjess!! How's that adorable boy doing?

I forgot who mentioned it but yea after a m/c it's like our body has to reprogram itself all over again. And it feels like we pay attention to every cramp, gas bubble, d/c that comes after a m/c. It's like life can never go bk to normal :nope: but hopefully with time it will.

Hi :hi: to all the ladies here! Don't give up ladies...FX for BFP's these coming days and holidays!! Have anyone thought of how they would share the news with their OH. Bc they really go through alot with us and our bodies and our emotional roller coasters. 

Good Day ladies! FINGERS CROSSED FOR EVERYONE HERE AND AFAR!!


----------



## lisalee1

Hi Sweetz! Never! 

I'm with you about being too tired. But somehow, once you get past the initiation, it all works out. ;)

NTNP is a good idea b/c that way you don't get too disappointed. 

Sweetz, I saw that you were saying you're not regular yet. R u still BF'ing? 

Hello to all the other ladies too!


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee :hi: I was just thinking about you,:flower: I kept checking my pm to see if you were there, even happier to see you're here! We just did the dance and it was my turn to initiate :dohh: I just wanted to say, never mind but I knew he would've been disappointed. So just get over with it already. 

NTNP SOUNDS A WHOLE LOT BETTER THEN WAITING TO TRY. I'm down for NTNP:happydance: How is it going for you Lisalee if its ok to ask?


----------



## eyemom

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a good weekend. I can't wait to one day be in that NTNP zone! It sounds so nice, sigh. DH and I reaaalllllllyyyy want 2, then NTNP unless a 3rd happens (which we'd be cool with. ;)) But then if we are blessed with 3, we are done. 

Okay so if you will indulge me, I am so sorry but I have a mini rant. >_<

A few days ago, I sent my MIL an email to kind of let her know what our status is (because I don't think she could have had any idea). DH had been thinking about doing something similar, and finally I just did it. She really never did say anything wrong, but she had said enough things that we are just hypersensitive about so I thought maybe if she knew what was going on and how we felt when things are said, maybe she could be a little more sensitive. Really I never heard her say anything that REALLY crossed a line, though DH says she has been more direct with him (like when are you going to have another, that kind of stuff).

I know it shouldn't matter, but I am just so sick of people assuming that we don't have another because we don't want one. Because we really REALLY want one! 

Anyway, here's the email I sent. I showed it to DH and he said it was a lot nicer than what he would have said.  (names changed obviously)



> Hi (MIL),
> 
> I just wanted to bring you up to speed on some things. It's not stuff we generally talk about because mostly we don't like talking about it and secondly it's a little awkward. But I thought I should tell you so you can understand where we are coming from.
> 
> (DH) and I have been trying to conceive again for a long time, ever since the miscarriage, so well over a year now. We have begun testing to find out what's wrong and why nothing has happened yet. So far all our tests have come back normal, but there are more things coming up. So when you talk about us having another baby or bring up our future plans, we know in our heads that everything you say is with the best of intentions. However, we are still pretty sensitive at times because our hearts still hurt, so it is not always well-received by (DH) or me. I'm not telling you not to talk about it at all, just please be very delicate if you do say anything because we are already a mess sometimes without being reminded of what we're going through. I just ask that you pray for us and our family and that tests turn out okay or have simple solutions. My next test I will be scheduling next week. They'll inject dye up through my cervix and do an ultrasound to make sure my tubes aren't blocked. I imagine that won't actually take place until at least October though. Better yet, pray that I won't need that test by October. ;)
> 
> Thanks! Love you!

I didn't hear anything about it so I figured that's cool she just wants to respect our wishes. But DH talked to his dad yesterday and apparently she got all huffy about it. I mean seriously how much more diplomatic should I be. She's not really well mentally anymore so it is kind of sad if I separate myself from the situation a little. But still I'm sort of :roll: ](*,)

It's all kind of third hand, but I get the feeling she's not really angry, just more whiny like, "I didn't do anything wrong!" First of all, I didn't really mean to imply that she did. Second of all, whatever get over it. :)

Guess that was more than a mini rant! Sorry! I feel better now though. :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - :hugs: I'm sorry your MiL didn't respond the way you were hoping. I have noticed that family members often make our TTC and m/c struggles about them which really is unfair. I'm sure your MiL will get over it and I hope she's more sensitive in the future. Your email was very diplomatic and kindly written.

I love seeing all the mommas back to ntnp! That's so exciting. DH and I are fighting for a second child and we'll probably be done then because this is really stressful but part of me still dreams of a third child (what I would love to have in a perfect world). Right now I'm contemplating convincing DH to agree to ntnp after the second is born, provided that second child comes.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Starry. In her defense, she was really wonderful at the time of our m/c. She had one too after DH. But her reaction to hers was quite different than most of ours. She made sure she never got pregnant again.


----------



## lisalee1

Never, 

So sorry I've been a bad buddy and didn't respond to your e-mail. Thanks for being very kind to me in light of the situation. We are doing good tho. Everything happens for a reason and perhaps my body wasn't ready yet. I just tested negative today (I think). I looked at the test after a few minutes and it was negative. Walked away and did some errands and came back to a slight positive. Hoping that was a fluke. I have to buy another test and hope it's completely negative. How is your baby boy? What has he been up to lately?

Eyemom, sorry to hear about your MIL not understanding your feelings. I thought your e-mail was VERY kindly worded. How could she not see that you guys are hurting? Unfortunately when you're dealing with people who are not fully mentally capable, their reasoning capacities can be a little off-whack. You just have to topic with her unless you're ready to have a frank one-time conversation about it. Best of luck and I hope you get the BFP soon! Just so you know, the month that I did an HSG which is what you described in the e-mail to her) was the month that I got pregnant! So IF you're not pregnant by then, I hope that does the trick!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks lisalee!  I don't really know what your story is but I really really hope things turn out okay for you. 

I've heard stories of people getting pg after their HSG so I am hopeful.


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: You know I'm here for you ma'am. Bc we been there and it's never easy but how you came to terms with it is growth. We are totally down for NTNP just let it happen and be half way surprise like we would never know how in the world it happen if we were to get a BFP. Yes ma'am I would go get another test bc to make sure. This part of it when testing to get a negative to confirm normality is tiring bc you'll never throw the test away in the time that the box tells u too. And of course it'll take a turn and change to something else. Hey but miracles does happen so you know my Fingers stay crossed for you gals. If it gets darker how wonderful that would be and just know that it is possible!

Eyemom:rant away ma'am, we're hear to listen! I think your email to your MIL was rather nice. I enjoyed reading it bc it was well written. You didn't get disrespectful you just laid down the facts for her. I had to do that to my MIL, when I had my first m/c. She had one too in her lifetime. She told me I should wait a year to try again bc maybe it wasn't meant to be, granted the part where she said "wasnt meant to be" probably was true but alittle more compassion. would be appreciated...anywhoo this isn't about me. I hope she come around and understand where you're coming from. Everyone is not able to pop out babies as easily as some make it seem.

Starry: In actuality I think my NTNP is more of a mental detour to make me think I'm not stressing over Trying although I'm keeping track of my cycle and my "O". And I understand that, my perfect world consist of 5-6 kids In my future, how I had to fight and pray to get this one only God knows what the future will hold. How awesome that would be. DH wants 2 but I always love a big family so I guess when the time comes I'll be doing all the enticing and initiating.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Eye, I thought your email was very nice and in fact it made me a little emotional, maybe she just doesn't know how to handle it all some people don't, he reaction is unfair and she shouldn't make it about her, the next time she says something to your dh he needs to step up and say something. 
Lisa, nice to see you here, hope things are well.
Hope everyone else is well, I am shattered I went out for lunch with friends and now am exhausted, I'm supposed to go back to work on wed but I will miss the afternoon naps!


----------



## lisalee1

Eyemom, I will try to sum it up for you nicely.

I had myomectomy in June 2011 to remove fibroids (this was waaay before I thought about TTC). This is a surgery similar to a C-Section. You're required to wait at least 6 months before TTC. 

After the surgery, I was anxious to TTC just to see if I "work." I had an HSG in April 2012 and got pregnant the same cycle. That ended in a MC on Memorial Day weekend. 

Then I got pregnant again without a period between. That resulted in a beautiful baby boy born on the same day as Never and Sweetz (Feb 2013)!

I got pregnant AGAIN when my baby was 5 months old (I wasn't sure that I was ovulating b/c I wasn't getting any ovulation signs like I used to). That resulted in a MC just a week ago at 5.5 weeks. 

So here I am! I am a very BAD Baby & Bumper b/c I don't sign on as much as I used to. Life is very busy with a FT job and baby to care for in the evening. I don't get a chance to catch up on the writings anymore. 



eyemom said:


> Thanks lisalee!  I don't really know what your story is but I really really hope things turn out okay for you.
> 
> I've heard stories of people getting pg after their HSG so I am hopeful.


----------



## Starry Night

lisa - I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. :hugs: When we get our rainbows we like to think it won't ever happen again.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Lisa I didn't know about your recent loss I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

mowat: FX that ovulation comes through for you soon so you can get this show on the road!!!

garfie: So when shall you be testing?

Starry: Sometimes going for a shot in the dark lands in a bullseye ;) 

Hippielove: Good luck this cycle

eyemom: I didn't see where you crossed a line in your email. You let your MIl know what was going on, asked for her prayers, well wishes, and consideration, then filled her in on more than I would have!! If she fails to understand your position and your DH's, all you can do is know you tried to communicate. The ball is in her court now. Sometimes you are damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Sweetz33: I must have missed your diagnosis!! Sorry to hear about that. You have a lot to continue to live for though. Life doesn't stop and our children don't stop needing us. It would be nice to hit pause though, especially on aunt flow. I do NOT like unscheduled visits from AF. I have experienced this only a handful of times over the course of my life, but each and every time is like a punch to the face and it happens at a very inconveinent time!!! I hear you on being too tired to even cuddle. My post partum bleeding seems to be on its way out, but both my husband and I are too exhausted by the end of the day to do anything with one another but hang out with the baby until she decides she wants to fall asleep

Pink: Definitely get in as many naps as you can. I resisted them at first when pregnant, but I felt so much better. Heck, if one has the ability to take naps, one should do it, pregnant or not!! I see you are two days away from 28 weeks. can't wait for you to cross over!!!

lisalee1: I remember you. Good to see you around again. I am sorry to hear about the loss, but am glad to hear that things are going ok for you. 

Bama: Having two sweet little ones, I am sure you are busy. Hope all is well!!!

Tricia: Wishing that all be well!!!

Hey to all the other ladies!!

AFM: I had my 3 week follow up appointment. I came in earlier than 6 weeks because my OB wanted to make sure my C section insection had healed. It has. I definitely feel like it has!! I am a few pounds lighter from before I got pregnant, which is nice to see. I credit continuing with my GD diet. I have made a few modifications of course, sneaking in some leftover baby shower cake and Nestle Toll House cookies on occasion. Hehe. The post partum bleeding has pretty much let up, but it is sneaky like a ninja!! Just when I think it is over it comes back. Can't wait for it to be gone so my husband and I can attempt quality time together. I decided not to do hormonal birth control for now. The condoms will probably be a good thing for my husband as it will help him last, seeing how it has been so long since we DTD. 

Sky is doing ok. I am continuing to supplement with formula. There is no nipple confusion, my biggest concern, so I will continue doing that until I am advised to take another course of action. She has another weight check tomorrow so I am hoping she is back at birth weight or at least close to it. I would hate for her to have lost weight. She shouldn't be as her diapers have become a lot wetter and more frequent! She also appears to be exercising her muscles more so she seems ok.

Here is a photo of her from this past Saturday


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - that's great that you're noticing wetter diapers! Sounds like you're doing a terrific job balancing BF'ing and FF. And that's so lovely that Skye is not struggling with nipple confusion. Makes your job easier. And I'm glad that you're healing well. Another stress factor gone.


----------



## bamagurl

So so sorry to hear about your loss lisalee1 :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Thank you Pink. <3 Hope you had a nice lunch, sorry it wore you out. GL with going back to work. <3

Lisalee~ Thanks for bringing me up to speed. That's so cool that you all have birthday buddy babies. :) So sorry for your losses. :hugs: I was a little confused before, before you changed your signature, but I saw what you were typing...I was hoping I was just reading it wrong somehow. :( :hugs: Lovely to "meet" you, and no worries about being a "bad" B&Ber...real life and that sweet baby must take priority! <3

Mamatex, thank you. I know it wasn't a bad email. Yet I still catch myself thinking maybe I should have said this or that, or maybe I should have phrased that differently. But most of the time I'm just whatever. DH says she'll always find a way to make it about her. It's a pretty sad ordeal and it would be a huge tangent to even try to explain the MIL stuff. She is a good person, just not normal anymore. We used to enjoy doing things together, but she hasn't left her house in 5 years....

Glad to hear Miss Sky is doing well. <3 She is so beautiful. You are doing GREAT mama!


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh. I hate the first half of the TWW. It's too early for symptom-spotting and testing feels a million years away so all I can do is twiddle my thumbs and waver between hope and despair. (melodramatic, I know)


----------



## eyemom

I'm with you starry!


----------



## Pinkcasi

The carpet fitter have just left, I love the nursery now it's really starting to look like my little girls room, here's a pic it looks like a really small room but it used to have a double bed in there how that fit i'll never know perhaps the stripes make it look smaller lol

Anyway here it is so far
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## garfie

Lisalee - BIG :hugs: hun so sorry for your recent loss. Sending hugs your way to help you heal emotionally and physically:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink it is so sweet , all your hard work is paying off :) it looks the perfect room for a little girl xxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks left I'm really chuffed with it, I have blinds that are being fitted soon hopefully and then the pretty baby curtains, they're once upon a time curtains from mama and papas they match the light shade and a few other accessories I have.
My cousin is bringing the cot round later, I'm so excited, I need to order the wardrobe and drawers then it'll be just about ready for my baby girl and I can relax and concentrate on cooking a baby!

How're you doing lefty, how's pregnancy treating you?


----------



## Left wonderin

Time is now dragging on the lead up to my 20/21 week scan ! The count down is on only another 19 days :) I'm feeling a lot better re ms in the past 3/4 days not a sick so hoping its on it way at last !! Other than that I'm doing great :) Nothing bought or planned yet , waiting till after the scan then let the buying and planning begin !


----------



## Pinkcasi

I know what you mean when your so desperate to get to that scan it just drags but believe me after it'll fly by, so your finding out the gender then? We Waite too to find out before I started buying but I already had a plan in my head of her room, I just knew she was a girl. 
Glad your feeling better physically too, the 2nd tri is supposed to be a wonderful time, enjoy every second, it flys by so fast.
Can't wait to find out if it's lefty boy or lefty girl!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol yes I hope to find out if LO co - operates on the day !! I have feeling its a girl but think only because everyone else thinks its a boy !!!! Really don mind one bit once they are safe and sound and healthy . Does it feel real yet for you pink ? Most days it still doesn't feel real to me lol...... I'm waiting for it to hit me like a ton of bricks one day and ill think " holy crap I'm having a baby !!! "


----------



## Pinkcasi

It's weird as I know it's really happening I can feel her moving and kicking all the time but it's so hard to seriously think in less than 3 months ill be a mummy that really scares me.

The scan makes it more real you can see every little thing the chambers of the heart and the spine it's like nothing I've ever seen before it's proper magic you will love it!


----------



## Left wonderin

You will be a brilliant mum and will be an expert by the time my LO arrives !!! Ill be looking for tips :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha I don't know about expert but thanks, I'm hoping it comes naturally that's what I hear:shrug:

The cot is in!! I'm so happy it's like a real nursery! My cousin brought over Moses basket, cot, bouncy chair and steriliser so I'm set now lol just need to get mattresses for the cot and basket and they'll be ready for her, it's a bit premature but I'm miss organised, not normally but in this instance apparently it must be a mum thing lol

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mowat

Went to see a naturopath yesterday. We went over my history at length, and she asked a ton of questions, and seemed to notice things that had never occurred to me. But, no real answers. I'm going to do some hormone testing soon, and I'm starting taking vitamin C, D, fish oil and something called an adrenal px balance. She thinks my body has been so sick for so long that it can't sustain a pregnancy. She wants me to wait 3 months to try, but I told her I'd wait two. So two AFs! Agh.

In better news, my temperature rose this morning and yesterday I had a ton of EWCM. Just took an opk and it is darker than I've ever seen. Hoping that means I'm ovulating? Guess tomorrow's temp will show the answer. Hoping I'm closer to AF!


----------



## Kat S

Fingers crossed that you are close to real answers and solutions, Mowat!!


----------



## eyemom

Pink the room is coming together so nicely!

I'm sure it is really hard to wait mowat. :-/ Hope you're healing up great...lots of luck to you.


----------



## mackjess

mowat, I used adrenal stuff for awhile before I got pregnant. my glands and hormones were a mess from celiac and Hashimoto disease. I was told there was no way I was ovulating, but I wasn't trying yet, I went to the doctor to figure out my moods, etc. it helped me, but I don't know how long it would have taken since we didn't try for awhile after treatment.


----------



## nevergivingup

Pink the room looks perfect already. You're def on a mission! I'm taking notes for next time.

Mowat: Sorry ab the waiting but glad to hear that you still have a chance at it just need to let your body rest and regroup, that def sounds logical at least for me when I was going through m/c after m/c not giving my body's chance to rebuild itself. Those 2 AF once they get here will run by. In the mean time I hope we can keep u busy:hugs:

Lisalee: You are so amazing!! You are so not a bad BnB ner! You are a full time mom and a full time worker we're just happy to hear your ok.


----------



## lpjkp

Sorry to hear of your recent loss lisalee :( hope you're ok as can be xxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys.

Mowat, glad your able to 'do' some thing perhaps a little rest will be good for you, just try to relax and not worry about it for a bit, I know that probably impossible but you've been stressing about this forever it can't be good for you or dh.

Lpkjp, loving your ikkle baby pic, what a cutie pie, how's it going? 

I have the mw in half an hour, I'm officially 28 weeks, I've been in 3rd tri forum for a week now but now I know I'm definitely there!

When are peeps testing? I just know there will be a barrage of bfps soon, I'm just waiting for it :coffee:


----------



## garfie

Pink - I tested this morning - BFN - so will test again tomorrow unless she comes:growlmad:

One thing though I'm not waiting another 7 weeks:wacko: by the way your nursery looks lovely - so now it's beginning to feel real :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi :hi: Lpjkp!! Glad to see you're still around.

Garfie: Fingers and Toes are crossed for tomorrow!!

There will be some more BFP b4 this year is out! We have time!! Head up ladies!!


----------



## lpjkp

I'm well pink :) husband started his new job today so my first ever day home alone with the little guy for a whole day...it's hard work,especially as his naps are nowhere near long enough to get all the housework done too,but I love it. I'll sleep well tonight though!

I'm always around never,still stalking and following everyone's journey...I may not always be able to write (unless there's times like now when he's breast feeding) but I think of and root for you all x I owe a lot to this group for being one of the incredibly lucky ones,and wouldn't be sat here with my little guy without this groups support xx

AFM: after so long of not being sure of anything I've finally figured what I want to do with my life...and I'm applying to retrain as a midwife! Lets see if I get it,eh?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry garfie, fx'd for tomorrow.

Oh lpkjp that's great, a midwife you must have enjoyed giving birth lol, I think that's a wonderful vocation good for you.

That's what worries me after 2 weeks when oh goes back to work and it's just me and baby, fending for ourselves that's scary.

In other news, I went back to work today after 4 weeks off with SPD, I managed less than 4 hours and am now in agony, I don't know what to do, I have 6 weeks till my maternity leave starts and I just don't know that I can do it every day, oh well I'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Sweetz33

HI LADIES!!!

F'x Garfie!!

Pink the room looks *sings* AWESOME!!!!

Lisa...GREAT TO SEE YOU!!!! So sorry about you loss...*hugs* I stopped BF at 1 month due to intolerance (all my kids have it). My docs are atributing the irregularity to the lyme disease. (joy)

AFM - Had a long night last night. My boss wants me to make a website, which is no problem...but she wanted it in less than 12 hours. O_O I did what I could but there is no way in the world I could make a professional webpage (on a free site btw...bc she wants to see what I can do before paying for a domain) with 6 sub menus in less than 12 hours. Of course she was VERY specific on what she want too *twitch* so I had to do all the html from scratch. Then when I final felt like I did enough for the night...Xan woke up *RAWR!* Needless to say I finally crawled into bed at 4:30am....then hubby's alarm woke me up at 7:30. I'm hoping to get as nap at some point...but not counting on it. haha


----------



## mowat

Thanks for all the kind words guys---starting to feel better. Unfortunately my temp dropped this morning, so I guess I didn't ovulate. Hmmmm.

Getting excited for some testing soon! Come on guys, we need some BFPs! Your chart is looking good Garfie----I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Kat S

I'm just waiting for AF. Should see her in the next 24-48 hours. Then I can move on and hopefully have an IUI again. PLEASE no cysts this time!!


----------



## eyemom

Bummer Kat, how do you know?


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> Bummer Kat, how do you know?

I always get diarrhea on day 7/8 and I got it like clockwork. My CM changed, and most importantly, the two hpts I took said BFN.


----------



## eyemom

Well that stinks but it seems like you are staying positive so :thumbup: How many dpo are you now? Fx NO cysts! GL as you proceed!

AFM: I'm 7 dpo and I swore I wouldn't symptom spot but I can't shut my brain up. Somebody shut me up.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. :hugs: I hope there aren't any cysts so you can proceed with IUI.

eyemom - no help from me, I'm afraid. I'm thinking I'm about 6dpo and am totally giving up because there aren't any symptoms. I know it's too soon but my bfp cycles I'm usually pretty good at guessing so I just feel 'out'. It's my first real cycle back so it's silly to expect it be so soon but the overall journey for #2 is starting to feel long.

But since we're symptom spotting, anything interesting going on? :winkwink: I'm getting heartburn and feeling really warm and flushed yet am not coming down with anything. The heartburn isn't a true sign for me as I do get it from time to time but it's been every night so it's my only glimmer of hope at this point.


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> eyemom - no help from me, I'm afraid. I'm thinking I'm about 6dpo and am totally giving up because there aren't any symptoms. I know it's too soon but my bfp cycles I'm usually pretty good at guessing so I just feel 'out'. It's my first real cycle back so it's silly to expect it be so soon but the overall journey for #2 is starting to feel long.
> 
> But since we're symptom spotting, anything interesting going on? :winkwink: I'm getting heartburn and feeling really warm and flushed yet am not coming down with anything. The heartburn isn't a true sign for me as I do get it from time to time but it's been every night so it's my only glimmer of hope at this point.

6 dpo is too soon anyway because implantation may not have even happened yet. I'm not helping right? I know what you mean about your gut feeling. I definitely had that with my 2nd pregnancy. My first pregnancy which resulted in dd, I think I sorta did but to a lesser degree. But now I don't feel like I can trust my gut anymore because I've gotten my hopes up a time or two and been wrong...but mostly, even if I start to think something might mean something, I immediately talk myself out of it because I think it just couldn't be or I don't want to get my hopes up...or whatever. In that regard, I haven't been wrong yet. I've just played so many mind games with myself at this point, I really can't take anything to mean anything.

As for the symptoms spotting, ehhh.... 
I had a teeeeeny bit of what I believe to be ovulation spotting.
Then I had a teeeeeny bit of (TMI) blood-tinged mucus on the same day as a slight temp dip. I've had some weird spotting last few cycles, but it looked different than anything I've seen before. Temp back up next day and no more spotting. I want to think this could _possibly_ be implantation spotting, but I don't really think it is because it might have been 5 dpo, but it was probably only 4 dpo which I think is too soon. Plus with my recent trend of spotting, it was probably just more of the same even though it looked different.

Last night after dinner, I suddenly started having some sinus congestion, which has continued today. With no other symptoms. Other than tonight when I got home (from a VERY light day at work), I was just beyond exhausted, I could barely will my body to move. Positive this is just a cold, but of course I have to over-analyze.

I had a bit of a temp dip again this morning, which probably isn't good if it's real. But I don't know how much to trust it since I was temping with my mouth half open since I couldn't breathe through my nose at that time, lol.

Really though, the only real early symptom I have ever had before was sensitive nipples. I SOMETIMES (less lately) get super sensitive nipples as a PMS symptom except my last pregnancy it continued. Typically, it goes away a day or two before AF arrives and that's when I know there's no hope of pregnancy that cycle. But this time and last few months...they don't really feel like anything.

Sometimes I just hate paying attention and I wish I could just shut down and not notice anything for two weeks.

GL Starry! :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Starry and Eyemom....love hearing about your symptoms! Fingers crossed for you both!!

Eyemom, today is CD 28. I THINK it's 13 dpo, though (if I go by the CB opk). So I should see AF today or tomorrow unless I'm having a slightly longer cycle. Like I said, I have zero symptoms and the hpts were negative, so I just need AF to show so I can move on. Please let the cysts be gone. I can't take it anymore!


----------



## nevergivingup

HI ladies:

SWEETZ: Wowsers, what a busy lady you are!! And is it just me or do your job sound extra fun. All that techno talk almost made me wanted to change my major to technology but then again I'm just basic with computers, I don't know the first thing to starting a website, I would love to learn how one day. And isn't that the best feeling, to think you're about to finally go to sleep but nope LO is up whining :nope: sometimes I just want to put my head down and hope he goes bk to sleep but nope he still whines!! Hope you got it done Sweetz in time. 

Lpjkp: Yayyyy for still stalking!! I know how that is but bc I'm a stay at home mom so Im on here more then I should be probably, so just happy to see you still around. And how great is that to be a midwife, I would surely want you to be mine knowing we both had to go through some things with our baby. So what is the steps you have to take to get started Lpjkp, I think you'll be perfect!! And you're still BF!! That's great!!

In class have to check back later


----------



## ESwemba84

Wow, there was so much to catch up on.

Good luck to everyone testing soon and nearing ovulation. Glad all the new moms are getting acquainted with their little ones. Glad to see those who are pregnant reaching milestones. Lisa, sorry about your recent loss.

AFM, I quit my job yesterday. I hated it, and it was time to go. I'm dealing with some clinical depression, and I have limited energy these days. Fortunately, it has lead to weight loss, and I only have one pound to go before I am no longer over 200 lbs. So, usually the weight loss would be bad, but for someone who has been trying to do so for a while, I'll take it. I hate to go back on meds, but I don't have a choice. 

DTD yesterday on CD 14 after having some pretty intense ovulation cramps, so I'm hoping I got lucky this cycle.


----------



## Kat S

ES, I'm so sorry you are having trouble with your depression. Having a job you hate does NOT help. Glad you quit.

Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Wow, there was so much to catch up on.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing soon and nearing ovulation. Glad all the new moms are getting acquainted with their little ones. Glad to see those who are pregnant reaching milestones. Lisa, sorry about your recent loss.
> 
> AFM, I quit my job yesterday. I hated it, and it was time to go. I'm dealing with some clinical depression, and I have limited energy these days. Fortunately, it has lead to weight loss, and I only have one pound to go before I am no longer over 200 lbs. So, usually the weight loss would be bad, but for someone who has been trying to do so for a while, I'll take it. I hate to go back on meds, but I don't have a choice.
> 
> DTD yesterday on CD 14 after having some pretty intense ovulation cramps, so I'm hoping I got lucky this cycle.

Stress is physically, mentally, and spiritually draining so good call on leaving behind something that does you more harm than good. GL!:hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Sorry it didn't pan out ES. Glad you can get out of there. <3


----------



## Pinkcasi

Good for you es I know you've been hating your job for a while and I know how it can get you down if you have to go somewhere you hate every day, I'm not keen on my job either but unfortunately I can't quit especially now, but I'm lucky that I only have 6 weeks then I'm on maternity leave.

Sorry you're suffering babe, ttc is a super stressful thing for anyone but fig your prone to mental health issues it really takes it's toll I know I've been there.
Glad to hear it's helped the weight loss but be careful you don't go overboard the other way. 
You know we're all here for you to bounce off and if you wana chat to someone who has suffered with anxiety, depression and self harm for a great many years then feel free to msg me x


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba: sorry to hear about everything going on but great to hear you let one of your stressors go your job no need to be misrable when we can at least do something about this situation. Glad to hear your having strong O cramps. So sending as they say "baby dust" your way ES, you deserve it all! O and I understand ab the weight loss, sorry u had to lose it that way, I hope things turn around for you ES, it has too soon.

Good night ladies.


----------



## Starry Night

ES - sorry that your job wasn't working out but it is important to look after yourself. :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Thanks everyone for the support. After quitting my job, I have this huge weight lifted off me. I am feeling a bit better!

Today is busy. First I have a job interview to help this woman with a business she runs out of her home. She hand paints wine glasses and needs help with painting and social media. Sounds so much better than the hospital. I love art! Then I have an appointment with my fertility doc to see about rechecking my hormone levels, and getting her opinion on what should come next. Then one more doctors appointment and I'm done. Things are moving in the right direction.

Eyemom, did you test again? If not, when do you plan to?

Kat, I'm hoping you negative turns positive. Or if AF comes, you at least don't have any cysts so you can do IUI next cycle.

Pink, your nursery looks great. Hard to believe you only have a month and a half left of work!

Mowat, hopefully your new doctor (naturopath?) will help. Good luck!

Starry, how are you?

Left, when is your ultrasound? Is it the gender scan? 

Never, I love how you're in class and browsing B&B. 

Everyone else, I hope you're doing well.


----------



## eyemom

That's sounding great ES! 

I haven't tested yet, was going to try to hold out til 12 dpo, which is Monday. We'll see if I make it that long. My guess is probably not.

I feel like I may be getting a yeast infection. It's hard to tell with me because I've had asymptomatic ones but usually it's just itch and no discharge. Maybe I've just never let it go long enough, but I'venever had the discharge.

Anyway, started feeling itchy last night, and this morning I can hardly stand it. Last time this happened it was a few days before I found out I was pregnant with the one I ultimately lost. I put that down to using too much Pre~Seed though. This time there was really nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Starry Night

ES - good luck with the interview! That sounds like a great opportunity for you! And since the woman is working from home I'm sure it will be a more relaxed environment. It could be the right place for you! And your day does sound quite busy! I hope you find the doctors' appointments helpful and reassuring.

eyemom - yeast infections are terrible. I hope you aren't coming down with one.

afm - last night I thought I was starting to get 'signs' and I started to feel excited but I think I ate something that didn't agree with me as this morning I feel normal and "out" again. I plan on testing Wednesday so if 'signs' don't start appearing over the weekend I won't be holding out much hope for the testing.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh good es an interview already you sound very pro active about it all.

Eyemom good luck for mon or however long you can hold out lol

Good luck to starry too fx'd for wed for you.

I've just come back fr seeing the physio, I have crutches and a girdle which is basically just tuby grip for support round bump and pelvic area.

She gave a few tips like tensing my pelvic floor before getting up or sitting down, Wowey that's amazing it doesn't hurt! The crutches really help as I was sorta limping before but on both sides the crutches just help support a bit. 
Gotta go back and see her in a few weeks to talk about labour argh! Perhaps a water birth would be better.


----------



## Kat S

Starry, fingers crossed!! Signs are good!

AFM, got my period this morning. Out yet again. Hopefully I won't have cysts again and can finally go back to doing IUI.


----------



## Starry Night

Well, yesterday afternoon I started to feel quite off and gagged a few times and now this morning I woke up with terrible nausea. It's calmed down for now but my stomach feels "jumpy". No fever, headache or diarrhoea or other signs of a bug or food poisoning at the moment. Starting to feel like maybe I can start crossing my fingers and hoping. Up until yesterday I really felt "out". Wednesday can not get here soon enough. I have a few other of my "signs checklist" being ticked off too but they're minor ones that could have other explanations. We'll see if these feelings pass or not.

Kat - sorry that AF caught you. :hugs: When do you get checked for cysts? I hope they don't find any and you can continue with IUI.


----------



## eyemom

twitchy thumb on my phone, duplicate post


----------



## eyemom

Oh starry I'm so hopeful for you.

Afm there had been a few subtle things that gave me a tiny bit of hope, but I am really feeling out now. I always get insomnia before my period starts. No problems falling asleep, but I wake up way too early and can't fall back asleep. Usually it starts sooner, so that was one more thing that was giving me hope...but it just started yesterday morning. Yesterday I woke up at 5:55 am. Which sucked but wasn't horrible. But now it's 3:30 am and I can only hope I'll be able to get a little more sleep at some point. From what I gather, the insomnia is a result of the estrogen and progesterone going back down.

I can't even temp properly when it's like this. It's frustrating on so many levels. At least when it's like this I can look forward to my period because it's relief from the exhaustion.


----------



## mowat

Good luck Eyemom and Starry. Really hoping this is your month. Sorry to hear AF got you Kat. Can you do the at home method and do IUI too this month? I'm not sure how all that works.

My temperature is finally rising and FF gave me some cross hairs this morning. Yeah for ovulation! Anyone know if the luteal phase stays the same even if the first part of my cycle was longer? I need to do my hormone test 8 days before AF, but I don't know how to figure that out unless I assume my luteal phase will be the same length as it used to be before the last miscarriage.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi MOwat , I am nearly sure it stays the same even if ov has taken longer .


----------



## Kat S

I'll probably go in for my scan tomorrow. Wish me luck that I don't have cysts again!!

Good luck to those testing and those going for O!!


----------



## eyemom

Yes, in general the LP will stay the same no matter how long the follicular phase is. Though mine seemed to change from 12 days to 13/14 after my m/c. No idea if that's typical though.


----------



## garfie

Good luck Kat - hope those pesky cysts have gone :happydance::happydance:

Mowat - welcome to the tww:hugs:

Left - How many days until your scan?:happydance:

Starry - Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

Eye - So when are you due then? - I hate the not knowing to :wacko:

AFM - I am 14DPO - still on the progesterone and still testing neg:cry: after my temp drop yesterday I was going to come off it - but this morning it's gone up again:wacko: so for now just in case I will stay on it and test again tomorrow :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

Kat I'm crossing all my fingers and toes!


----------



## eyemom

Oop I keep bringing up the page then typing a response later. Then I miss stuff.

I'm 11 dpo and my LP is 13-14 days. So AF should arrive Wed/Thurs.

After I made that post about being out because of the insomnia, I must have felt like wasting a dollar because I did a test. BFN of course.

GL garfie!


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - good luck with your scan. 

garfie - good luck. Would taking progesterone affect your temps at all? Hope you simply have a shy beanie and a positive will show up soon.

eyemom - it does seem a bit early to be getting a positive. I know you say that insomnia is a AF sign for you so let's hope your body is simply in habit of that and a bfp is coming. Though I understand wanting to prepare yourself.

afm - yesterday I felt I had a chance. Today I feel I am out. My 'out' days are outnumbering my hopeful days so that probably means I am out. I really hate the TWW.


----------



## eyemom

I hear you about hating the tww! I'm still holding out hope for you! 

I know in my head that 11 dpo is early. My last two pregnancies, I got my bfp on 12 dpo. I know it all depends on when implantation occurs though.

Sometimes I wish I would just stop with the early testing. But in some ways it seems helpful. I see the bfn and I am crushed and discouraged but I can start thinking about other things and I can have a better attitude about it by the time AF arrives. Idk.

Thanks for staying positive for me!


----------



## MamaTex

Sweetz: Hope you got that website done

never: Sorry if you answered this question before, but what are you in school for?

ESwemba: Good luck with your interview. 

Pink: If I could have had a water birth at home, I definitely would have!! Then again, with all the pets I have I am sure it would have ended up comical. My kitten would probably try to bonk me on the head while I was in the water and one of my dogs or perhaps both would probably want to jump in. So glad things are moving along for you!

Kat: Sorry AF got you. Wishing you the best next cycle and hoping there are no cysts to get in your way. Cysts be gone!!!

mowat: Hooray for ovulation! Get it girl :)

garfie: I have the same question as Starry. I do wonder if the progesterone would affect your temps. GL! I will pop in tomorrow to see the testing result. 

eyemom: Don't feel bad about wasting a dollar. Better to waste a dollar than to go crazy wondering! Also, did you ever determine if you had a yeast infection or not?

Starry: The TWW should really be renamed Feels Like Eternity Wait because it really does drag! Even though you feel out, Good luck!!

AFM: Nothing exciting going on around here. I took Sky in for a weight check last week and she is a little over her birth weight finally (She was 6.5 when born and this past Tuesday she was 6.65). She is small, but she is starting to pick up her head even more and shows signs of being very alert so I am not too worried. I am however undecided what I want to do about breast feeding. Sky is latching on fine but her weight gain has been slow and aided with supplementation. I did manage to meet with a lactation consultant from WIC this week and got a pump, so we will see how that goes. Wishing I could go more places with her but in Texas there has been a reported increase in RSV and whooping cough so I don't care to take her out very much, unless it is to a doctor's appointment or to the grocery store. I am enjoying motherhood overall. Sky is my new best friend. Even though she cannot talk, I feel we have our own unspoken language.


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - I love how you say you and Sky have a special language and are best friends. It really is an encouraging thing to know that bonding is going well. Is there any way to check your milk supply? I'm not sure how doctors check that but if your LO is latching well and sucking well I would wonder why she's not gaining. But then, that could just be how she is. My friend has a LO who is over a year old and is maybe 16 pounds. My friend's doctors had been giving her such a hard time about her LO's weight but she eats just fine, is hitting all her developmental milestones and all sorts of tests came back normal. Some kids are just petite (my friend's LO still wears size one diapers).

eyemom - This morning I realized that I am the type that needs to keep hope alive during my tww. If I feel 'out' then I have two weeks to be sad and depressed that AF is going to come and it's going to be another loooong cycle for me to try again. Yes, keeping that hope alive means AF is that more devastating but it also signals a new beginning and within a day or two I'm looking ahead to the next cycle. I'd rather take one really sad day over two weeks of feeling grumpy.

I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## eyemom

Mama, I don't think it was a yeast infection. The itchiness was intermittent and today it's totally gone. Glad to see your LO is gaining. 

Starry, that makes sense. I'm always hopeful until around 10-13dpo. So it's not like a whole two weeks of negativity. I just can't handle suspense. Then I just end up getting my grieving process out of the way a few days sooner, more or less. I don't know, that seems to be how it works for me. Or it's just the inability to handle suspense and I'm trying to justify it in my mind, heh.


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> Starry, that makes sense. I'm always hopeful until around 10-13dpo. So it's not like a whole two weeks of negativity. I just can't handle suspense. Then I just end up getting my grieving process out of the way a few days sooner, more or less. I don't know, that seems to be how it works for me. Or it's just the inability to handle suspense and I'm trying to justify it in my mind, heh.

I'm the same way! I'm all gung-ho for the first week, and then I start to lose it as I begin to recognize the pre AF symptoms. But when you know, you know. Then by the time AF arrives, I'm prepared and ready for it. Getting used to it/accepting it a few days in advance helps me handle the bad news.

Thanks all for the well wishes! I hope they call me back soon. I left another message a few minutes ago. I'm hoping to go in today.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Kat S: sorry that AF had to show her face but this will be a brand new start to a BFP, hope all the cyst stay away.

Eye mom: My FX. That's the whole point of TWW(TERRIBLY WORRYING WAITING) My FX for you!! Don't lose hope!

Starry: I hope you have a surprise!! Feeling out is normal but to find a positive hpt is after it is a wonderful outcome! FX!!

Mamatex: I am in school for Nursing, I'm in my program so studying all day and night. I took a semester out to be with my son and I'm glad I did. Nothing is more important then watching and bonding with your LO. Glad to hear Sky has grown, :wohoo: and I agree with starry some babies growth are slower then others esp. if you're aiding with formula. I know it's hard not to worry, but I do hope she gains. And if its any reassurance my LO lost .5 oz of his birthweight the first week he was out and most babies do. She's hitting her milestones then she's fine but I understand the weight thing, just do what you do best, being her mother and her bestfriend :hugs:

Pink: Glad to hear the crutches are helping you out, now maybe the rest if this pregnancy will run smoothly.....well we can hope right:hugs:

Garfie: FX for today's testing. 

Hi :hi: to Lisalee

Hi :hi: to Sweetz

Hi :hi: Lpjkp

Hi :hi: to mackjess

Hi :hi: to leftwonderin

Hi :hi: to all the ladies here and afar!

AFM: School is keeping me pretty busy then my LO is more active then ever before which is awesome. Not much on my end just dropping in to wish everyone GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Eyemom, hope you get a positive today!

Mama, I'm glad Sky gained a little weight. I know it has to be stressful, but I'm glad you are trying to stay relaxed. 

Starry, I hope you feel 'in' today! Good luck.

Garfie, sorry about your bfn. Hope it turns positive!

Kat, sorry AF came. Hopefully no cysts, and IUI this cycle!

Everyone else, hi!

AFM, I met with my RE on Friday. She's recommending a hysteroscopy and then injectable fertility drugs. She wants to make sure there are no polyps or scarring. I asked her why my estrogen is so low. Without actually saying premature ovarian failure or early menopause, she told me it usually means there is a problem with the ovaries. Everything I've read keeps pointing to ovarian failure. It's hard to explain to people who tell me "oh you're 29, you're so young, you have plenty of time!" why that doesn't exactly apply to me. So usually I just smile and nod. 

I've been crampy for a few days, so AF should be gracing me with her presence in the next few days.


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, good luck with your test today!! Stay away, AF!!

AFM, I finally heard back from the FS office. Of course they have no appts available this morning, so I have to wait until tomorrow. Grrrrr! 

I ALWYAS get my period on a weekend, and my stupid follicles keep maturing on a weekend. The office is only half staff on Saturday (so no lab) and closed on Sunday. Can't my body EVER do it's thing on a Tuesday or Wed??


----------



## eyemom

Aww ES that's so frustrating. That's something I've wondered about for myself but I don't know if it's just too much googling. Just because I went a couple of cycles recently with mid-cycle bleeding and I think that can be from low estrogen. Anyway, GL as you proceed. <3

I ended up not testing today since I did it yesterday and I got up early with dd (thunderstorm) and didn't catch my fmu.  Didn't temp again for same reason...she needed me RIGHT THEN and it was already an hour before my usual temping time.

On the plus side, I did sleep well through the night until she got me up. Unless I see a temp drop in the morning, I'll probably test tomorrow.


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, eyemom!

afm - caved and took a test at 10dpo. I wasn't going to tell dh about it because I knew he would scold me for doing it too early but I ended up telling him after all because I got my bfp!!!! I'm super scared yet there is happiness too.


----------



## Kat S

Starry Night said:


> Good luck, eyemom!
> 
> afm - caved and took a test at 10dpo. I wasn't going to tell dh about it because I knew he would scold me for doing it too early but I ended up telling him after all because I got my bfp!!!! I'm super scared yet there is happiness too.

OMG, STARRY!!! I wanna see!! Can you post your test? Oh, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## eyemom

Ahhh Starry I'm so happy for you! I had a feeling with some of the things you were saying. Weren't you the one telling me yesterday I was too early with testing 11 dpo? ;) It would be cool if we could be bump buddies but I really think if I were gonna get a bfp, I would have gotten it yesterday.

Praying it's sticky sticky sticky! <3


----------



## Starry Night

I know, I'm a hypocrite. Some buddies on another thread were pressuring me to test and I was just really curious and kind of sad and wanted to get it over with.

I wasn't able to get an early bfp with the pregnancies I lost so I'm hoping this is a good sign.

Kat - I'll post a photo if the other ladies are OK with it too. I don't know how to put spoiler tags around an attachment.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh starry yey congrats!!! I'm soooo pleased for you please stick baby bean!!!

All the other ladies in the tww sorry it's hideous I remember those days, they drag forever and saying 'try to not think about it' really doesn't help. 

Glad sky has put on a lil weight like others have said perhaps she'll just be petite if she's alert enough and hitting milestones then it's fine right. 

Thanks girls, I feel like such an idiot being on crutches but it'll all be worth it I guess, like they say nothing worth having is easy, all of you remember that too. 
Mama no way would I have a home birth water or otherwise unless I really CAN'T make it to hospital I need to be around medical professionals lol
Someone at work today asked me why I was on crutches so I said I have SPD she said 'ooh that's bad, how much longer do you have?' I said 11 weeks and she replied 'will you make it?' I'm like urm I don't have any other choice I can't change my mind duh! But I am wondering whether ill be offered induction early due to the SPD hmm.


----------



## garfie

Starry - Of course we are okay with you putting up your test pic :happydance: I am so damned pleased for you and it goes without saying I have my fingers tightly crossed for you hun:hugs:

I was hoping to join you - but I guess at 15DPO and another BFN it's time to come of the progesterone and let her come:cry: if by some miracle I am pregnant I just hope I have enough progesterone built up in my system to see me through:happydance:

I reckon though she will be here soon - are you going to be on progesterone Starry or has something else been discussed for you:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

I'm okay with seeing it! Was it a faint one or a dark one?


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats Starry. I continue to believe this is a good thread to be in because of all the support and good energy!! I will keep you and your little one in my thoughts. Such wonderful news :)

Pink: Lol. I like your response to your coworker. I guess you can get in a time traveling Delorean and fast forward through the end of pregnancy, but last I checked that didn't exist anywhere but in the Back to the Future movies. As far as being induced due to SPD, if it gets severe enough, early induction may be considered. Best to discuss it with whoever you are seeing for your care. Health care professionals differ on what should be eligible for an early induction. 

garfie: Sorry to hear about the BFN

To the rest of you gals: Happy Monday!


----------



## eyemom

Some very light spotting has begun so I'm considering myself out. At least on Wednesday or Thursday I can schedule my HSG. As it is now, it seems like if anything was going to work, it would have by now. So at least now hopefully I can figure out what's wrong and hopefully it'll be fixable. I'm sort of looking forward to the HSG because at least it's a step in the right direction. Though now I'm starting to get scared of finding something wrong.

Starting to develop a bit of a guilt complex that dh's rock star sperm is lost on my messed up body. :-(


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Starry! I really hope this pregnancy is successful for you.

Pink, it's ok. Whenever my old lady sciatica acts up I use a pimp cane. I actually am using it now, because it takes pressure off my spine. It's a life saver, and I have no shame.

Garfie, I'm sorry about your BFN. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Starry! So excited for you! Wish I could be joining you this month, but I'll be there in a couple of months.


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom said:


> I'm okay with seeing it! Was it a faint one or a dark one?

I think it's fairly dark. Not quite as dark as the control line but almost. Not bad for 10dpo, I think. I'll have to get to taking that picture...

And I'm sorry that you have started to spot. :hugs: And please don't feel like a failure even though I understand the feeling. Whenever I lost another pregnancy I also would feel like my dh's super sperm was wasted on a defective person like me. He hates when I talk like that because he doesn't blame me so I shouldn't blame myself either.

garfie - sorry about the bfn. :hugs:

pink - sounds like your coworker was trying to show concern but yeah, the question does sound really daft. You can't back out of it, so is she asking if it's fatal? LOL And I agree with you about needing medical professionals around me when I give birth. I think I'd be a basket case, wondering all the "what ifs". And since I did end up needing an emergency c-section with my son I don't think I'd ever feel safe giving birth at home. Especially since the nearest hospital is 30 minutes away. :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

Here it is....
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 78.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## eyemom

Awesome! That's a really clear result especially for being so early.


----------



## Left wonderin

You sure your only 10dpo ? That a really clear line !


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, got my usual ov signs on CD26 like normal. Had a line that dark at 10dpo with my son as well. Of course, that pregnancy started out as twins....um....yikes?


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry night: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: THAT TEST IS AMAZING....and yes I'm talking about your pee stick! It's glowing!! CONGRATS MA'AM!! So estatic for you!! Now sending you sticky dust although that dark line looks very promising!!! Good luck!!

We Definately have more to come!!!


----------



## mackjess

Starry Night said:


> I know, I'm a hypocrite. Some buddies on another thread were pressuring me to test and I was just really curious and kind of sad and wanted to get it over with.
> 
> I wasn't able to get an early bfp with the pregnancies I lost so I'm hoping this is a good sign.
> 
> Kat - I'll post a photo if the other ladies are OK with it too. I don't know how to put spoiler tags around an attachment.

omg starry that is awesome. I think 10dpo is a good sign!


----------



## Starry Night

nevergivingup said:


> Starry night: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: THAT TEST IS AMAZING....and yes I'm talking about your pee stick! It's glowing!! CONGRATS MA'AM!! So estatic for you!! Now sending you sticky dust although that dark line looks very promising!!! Good luck!!
> 
> We Definately have more to come!!!

I'm trying to feel hopeful. After my loss in the fall, I had several dreams where I was holding a new baby in my arms only to have it die when a new baby showed up and I got to keep that one. Then, when I conceived my last pregnancy, I had a dream where I was at the hospital and I saw two dead babies on the delivery table. Before I could cry the doctor came in and said, "there is a third baby in there" and then I gave birth to my rainbow. I like to think that these dreams were showing I would lose one more baby and then the next one would be the one I get to keep. That would be this baby. FX'd!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry Night said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Starry night: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: THAT TEST IS AMAZING....and yes I'm talking about your pee stick! It's glowing!! CONGRATS MA'AM!! So estatic for you!! Now sending you sticky dust although that dark line looks very promising!!! Good luck!!
> 
> We Definately have more to come!!!
> 
> I'm trying to feel hopeful. After my loss in the fall, I had several dreams where I was holding a new baby in my arms only to have it die when a new baby showed up and I got to keep that one. Then, when I conceived my last pregnancy, I had a dream where I was at the hospital and I saw two dead babies on the delivery table. Before I could cry the doctor came in and said, "there is a third baby in there" and then I gave birth to my rainbow. I like to think that these dreams were showing I would lose one more baby and then the next one would be the one I get to keep. That would be this baby. FX'd!!Click to expand...


Starry; you an I think alike when it comes to these dreams. When I was pregnant I had similar dreams with my baby dying but it showed I had another one in my womb AND I DID, I was pregnant with twins at the time and one died and the other survived which I like to think that it was my rainbow baby now. I do believe they give us signs of what to come and sometimes it's maybe our insomnia but Starry my FX and my prayers are going up for you! This has to be your rainbow baby with that glowing stick :flower: And I know once I got to 30ish weeks those dreams became nightmares bc it was showing I delivered a dead baby SO I was running to my u/s praying to see my baby living and he's heartbeat was beating beautifully. CONGRATS TO YOU, it's your time:hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Wouldn't it be awesome if, at 6 DPO or sooner, there would be a definitive test that would tell us either 'Yep it worked out! Congrats!' Or 'Not this time. Your period will be here on this date...' Waiting is the worst. Currently 6 days past ovulation pains, and pretty sure I'm getting AF cramps, but one can hope...


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba: That would be awesome, I'm surprise with all these inventions and advance technology they didn't make a test sensitive enough to pick up early pregnancy hormones. I should be able to check to see if I'm pregnant with my IPHONE, how pricey and advance these phones are getting:haha: sorry about the wait Es but I do hope it goes a bit faster for you, and you def can hope, it's still early so a surprise might be waiting on ya soon. FX'd

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## Starry Night

ES - sometimes cramps can be a sign of bfp. PMS and preggo signs are crazy similar at times. :wacko: And I'm with you about needing more sensitive tests. The TWW is just way too long. FX'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

My beloved cat is very ill. We're waiting on test results, but we think he has cancer. I'm a total wreck. I went in for my CD 3 scan today and all I did was cry about the cat. At least I don't have a cyst this time. I start my Femara tonight and go back Thursday the 26th for a checkup. Forgive me if I am unresponsive or distracted for a bit.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Kat I'm so sorry to hear that , you poor thing . How old is he ? Its just awful when a pet is unwell the worry is terrible xxxxxx


----------



## Kat S

Left, thank you. He's only 11 and was always in the best of health until now. I discovered two large lumps that sprung up overnight in his neck. We had them biopsied yesterday and are waiting for the results, but the doc suspects it's cancer. I've had him since he was mere weeks old. He fit into the palm of my hand and has been the center of my heart from that moment to this. I can't bear this.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat I completely understand. Don't worry about it. I am sorry to hear about your cat :(


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh starry I can not express just how happy I am for you, I actually burst into tears when I saw that test that is sooo freaking positive !! I'm not a religious person but I pray to god a d Buddha and Allah and anyone else that might listen that this is your well deserved rainbow baby!!!


Kat, I'm so sorry about your cat they really are the heart of the family, pets aren't they, I'd be heartbroken if anything happened to my cat, I hope she's ok x

Afm no news to speak of I had pregnancy physio today it's a general class where they tell you how to sit and sleep etc without causing problems, you're supposed to do it at 15-20 weeks but I didn't know so there were all these women with tiny bumps at 17 weeks etc and then me at 29 weeks on crutches.
I can't wait till this is over, don't get me wrong I love my baby and I love being pregnant but this is horrible, I know I shouldn't complain after all I e been through to get here and I know you guys are suffering and don't wana hear me winge but I am never doing this again I can't cope with the stress, grief and the agony and that's before I get anywhere near the delivery room.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sounds like your having a bad day pink :( ya will get those !!! But remember those too will pass !! Ill remind you of your comments your never doing this again in about 18 months time when your in the Tww !!!!!! ;) but seriously sorry your feeling like crap xxxxx sending big hugs your way xx


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - I am so sorry to hear about your little kitty. Our pets can be so special to us and help us through dark times so it's always so hard to see when they are not feeling well. :hugs: I hope the biopsy shows that it's not cancer and just some benign growths that can easily be removed. 

Pink - I would be miserable in your situation too. Being happy to have a baby doesn't take the pain away and it sounds like you're going through a lot right now. I echo what Left said, this too will pass. The day you get to hold your baby and leave all this pain behind is getting closer all the time. :hugs:

afm - I'm going on preemptive modified bed rest. I've bled in all of my pregnancies so this time I'm not waiting for problems to start. Dh and I set up a little 'nest' for me in the living room. I have blankets and pillows set up on the couch to make a little bed. We also trucked up all my favourite movies and set up a little TV and the blu ray (I'm surprised we got it hooked up as the TV is from the pre-DVD era). I still want to bring up some toys for DS so he has something to do besides jump on me. lol I still plan on making meals and such but I want to start limiting how much I tramp up and down the stairs. I was supposed to avoid that with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry sounds like a plan !! Barton down the hatches :) tis all about beanie :) lots n lots of rest for you . Get the box set of breaking bad it is supposed to be amazing .


----------



## Starry Night

DH has been expressing interest in that show and it's on Netflix so we may have to see what it's all about. Though I'm a wuss when it comes to TV shows. I don't even like to watch a lot of murder mystery types (unless they're silly like "Monk") so a show about someone being "bad" might upset me. :haha: I've been watching through the BBC Sherlock series and I need to take breaks between episodes because I get too scared. :blush:


----------



## eyemom

Oh Kat I'm so sorry. :-( So thankful to see there are no cysts though.

Hang in there pink. <3

Sounds like you have a good plan, Starry.  Hope your DS lets you take it easy. 

Everyone else: hi! Hope you're doing well.

Afm, it's one of those I can't tell if today is CD1 or not but I think it'll probably be tomorrow.


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about your cat, Kat. Hoping for the best.

Ugh Eyemom. The waiting never get any easier.


----------



## Earthsangel

Congratulations Starry and everyone else with :bfp: 's this month. Now I wait for a sticky bean of my own! Baby :dust: to us all.


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, I'm so sorry your cat is sick. I hope you find strength to get through this tough time.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh good plan Starry, keep that ikkle bean all safe and warm, this is the one i just know it!

Thanks guys I was feeling a bit sorry for myself yesterday, im slightly more upbeat today, i know it'll all be worth it and im sure once she's in my arms i'll forget all about any of this.

My manager is now trying to organise a government grant thingy so i can get taxis to and from work, i just pay the bus fare equivlent and they collect me from home and pick me up as i cant get public transport, i can drive but having to walk from the car park is a struggle, it would save on fuel, hopefully im eligable.

I have my Whooping cough vaccine later this morning, Bleugh i dont really like jabs but apparently theres an outbreak here currently so a mums gotta do what a mums gotta do, I hope it doesn't make me feel ill or anything though as i have to come back to work.

Anyway, good luck to you all especially Starry! Oh and i totally love Monk!

PS new fruit finally no more Eggplant bub is a squash!


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry, did you have any different symptoms, or lack thereof, leading up to your BFP? I know you felt 'out', and everyone's symptoms are different. I'm just curious...


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies: 

Pinkcasi: Sorry that u were feeling down yesterday. But you're so right, once your baby is here it will be all worth while. Hope it gets better bc it is painful somedays and exhausting but you're almost at the finish line soon you'll be a WATERMELON on the ticker!! Hold in there and don't stress to much we want her to come right on time:flower: bc I'm sure she's ready to see her mum n dad!

Starry: That's great planning Starry, relax and do as little as possible, we're claiming this one as our sticky rainbow baby!! And I'm scared of murder shows bc people are so crazy.

Kat S: Sorry about your cat:cry: I'm a animal lover and when my dog passed, I cried all that day and was so angry at everyone. I hope you heal e,optionally with time. And Yayyyy for no cyst, a start to something great.....a BFP hopefully!! FX'd

Eye mom: Hope AF come and go so u can get this :sex: party on the road.

Hi Leftwondering :hi:

Hi Es :hi:

Earths angel: My FX'd that you will be next!! 

:hi: HI TO ALL THE LADIES HERE AND AFAR!!

AFM: Back to class, later ladies


----------



## Starry Night

ESwemba84 said:


> Starry, did you have any different symptoms, or lack thereof, leading up to your BFP? I know you felt 'out', and everyone's symptoms are different. I'm just curious...

I think part of it is with my last bfp I was pretty sure from the moment of conception -- the signs were overwhelming. This time I had some of my smaller signs but they sort of came and went and that usually means I'm out. Dh also claimed he was feeling all the same things I was so I felt then that it couldn't be a pregnancy. I didn't notice a difference in my boobs, incredible exhaustion or even increased trips to the bathroom until after I got my bfp. Those are usually my first, biggest signs.

The signs that gave me my only lifeline of hope were: heartburn every night no matter what I ate, insomnia, sciatic nerve pain, and then one night I had a dream that was...uh...very vivid and I kinda, sorta orgasmed in my sleep. :blush: That type of vivid dream made me a little curious as that has only ever happened to me in pregnancy. But none of these signs were very strong, and as I said, my dh claimed to be feeling a lot of these too (minus the sex dream, lol:blush:)


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I'm feeling very angry at the mo and need to vent:growlmad:

As you know I had a DNC back in June and have been told twice everything was okay - just bad luck, so I try and come to terms with it:cry:

This morning I get a call asking if I can go to the hospital for some results - what results:shrug:

I get there only to be told the DNC was not straightforward and they were worried about a molar pregnancy so this prompted further testing. Anyway I see the dr's report and it said "abnormal report - male - trisomy for chromosome 22" basically I was carrying a beautiful baby boy with downs:cry:

So now although I thought my wound was closing - it has now be re-opened again and I feel so sad/angry:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

So so sorry garfie :hugs: you vent all you need to.


----------



## eyemom

Wow starry, I almost wish I could have a dream like that. LOL

I hesitate to say this because it feels sort of tacky but Down Syndrome is trisomy 21. From what I gather, trisomy 22 is much more serious. I don't know if it's helpful to know that or not. I'm really really sorry and feel free to mourn and vent all you want. Many many hugs.

I put in a call to schedule my HSG. Hope I'm where I can pick up when she calls back. Sigh.


----------



## garfie

Hi eye I think he said downs to keep it in laments terms - although I already knew it was trisomy 21 and googled what trisomy 22 was and trust me its not pretty:cry:

I keep seeing the images and the only thing helping is knowing my little boy never suffered:kiss:

Now of course I am scared it happens again - what are the odds? Both hubby and me have had the nhs tests and all
came back fine:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

Ah I see what you're saying. (Also, wasn't trying to be patronizing so I hope it didn't sound that way.) Seems unlikely it would happen again? *hugs*


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, I totally understand why opening that wound would make you feel angry and sad. So sorry!

Kat, I hope your cat is doing ok.

Starry, yup, I had those dreams quite often while pregnant. Thanks for sharing your symptoms!


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, I'm so sorry! On the one hand you have an answer as to why your baby didn't survive, and can be confidant it wasn't anything you did (something I suffer with). On the other hand, I understand your fears of it happening again. Can your doc say at all the likelihood of that happening again? I hope it's extremely low!!

I took my cat in for IV fluids today as he hasn't touched his water bowl for a few days. His tests came back in and they are inconclusive. Though they didn't find cancer cells, his thyroid is elevated and there was blood in the sample. That means...more tests. I take him in for an ultrasound tomorrow at a specialists office. I'm sure his ultrasound will be less invasive than mine are.


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful little boy.:hugs: And I'm sorry the doctors were not more straightforward and forthcoming about the results, making you wait like that. :nope: I do think issues like that are rare though, especially if you had dh didn't have any issues with your genetic tests.

Take all the time you need to vent. Grieving is not a straight forward process. It has starts and stops and sometimes you have to start all over again. :hugs:


----------



## 3chords

Hi all,

I hope I can join you on this journey. Has been a long one for me once you take into account all my surgeries and so on.

Seeing my RE (last saw her post-surgeries for the "all clear" to TTC) on October 21, so we'll do natural cycles until then and hope for the best. My best guess for us is that I have a short luteal phase, or at least that's what my BFF thinks and she is an ob/gyn. I know that my tubes are both open, my lining is good thickness, etc. No real trouble getting pregnant, just staying pregnant.

I hope that Sept/Oct are lucky months for us all!!


----------



## eyemom

Welp, HSG scheduled for Tuesday morning, 7 am. Bleh. I have a friend I haven't seen in a long time who works in the radiology department and she's going to try to snag my appointment, so I appreciate that. I'm still going to be bleeding by then but the nurse said it's fine. I'd rather have that than be too close to ovulation time.

Anyone who's done this before...think I'll be up for working that afternoon or should I cancel/block off my whole day?


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, 3chords. Hope you get your rainbow soon!

eyemom - I guess it's a good thing that you were able to schedule your hsg so quickly. 7 is really early. How much earlier do you have to be there for? Good luck with everything. I hope it helps you get your rainbow right away.


----------



## eyemom

Hi 3chords, welcome. Sorry I missed you earlier. Wishing you the best! 

Yes Starry 7 is WAY early for me. I have to be there ~15 min early. Thankfully my mom is going to keep my daughter the night before so I don't have to worry about her that early.


----------



## eyemom

Sorry to double post but I just remembered what I forgot to mention last night.

I was at Wal-Mart (I know, evil. My local mom's group refers to this place as "POH" ...Pit of Hell, haha). Anyway, they had 7-pack boxes of OPKs on clearance for $2! I've never used this brand so I hope it's alright, but I couldn't pass up that price. They're the kind you pee on rather than the dip sticks I usually get, so that's kinda nice.

I saw these at the store last time I was there, but at that time I was hoping against hope that I wouldn't need them. Now I'm going against hope I won't need more than 2 boxes. They expire in December anyway.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi 3chords and welcome.

Garfie so sorry to hear that, i dont know if its better knowing or not :shrug: but one would hope if the chances of it happening were high that you would be told/advised/warned.

Eye, good luck!!

Starry, everything ok so far, you keeping our bean all safe and snug? I feel like this babe is 'Our baby' as i feel like we've all suffered on this journey with you ha ha


----------



## ESwemba84

Welcome 3chords! I also see an RE, and have issues with cycle length.

Eyemom, the I hope your HSG is inconclusive!

Kat, I hope they figure out what's going on with your cat. 

AFM, since I officially reached 8 DPO, or what I think is 8 DPO, I start wasting dollar store tests. That's what they're for, right? So, I got another shadow line, but it was darker than most of the ones I've had before. I can't even tell if there is color to it, so it might be a defective cheap test. I still feel like AF will arrive any minute, so I guess time will tell. I hate waiting.


----------



## ESwemba84

Never mind, I think it was a piece of fuzz. :dohh:


----------



## eyemom

I'm so sorry I laughed a little about the fuzz. I have never used anything but dollar store tests and ICs and they seem pretty reliable, though I have nothing to compare them to. Aww but I imagine you were cursing that piece of fuzz. I world have been. But it's still early you're not out yet!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Welcome 3chords!! My FX'd for you, hope you get your BFP here soon!!!

Sorry Garfie about your baby boy. And to have to open that history again when you're trying again is too much. Just take it one day at a time. My heart is broken for you.

I will update on the ladies soon, in class wanted to give 3chords a warm welcome.

Ok bk to learning :dohh:


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok in back for a quick minute.

Garfie: With time hope u heal, vent away that's why we are here. 

Starry: Your ticker is awesome!! Thanks for sharing it! I love to see these!

Eyemom: That's what they are there for pee away!! I love opks, it gets me ready for hpt with less pressure and the positivity that I'm going to get it this time.and I love cheapies, they works for me, I tried both name brand First response and 
Wal mart .88 cents and both works great. Good luck.

ES: Pee away, that's y we are called TTC women, that's part of our duty, we should be getting paid for it....I guess that comes in 9 months and everyday after that. Es did u really say fuzz, I agree with eye mom I giggled too. I never heard anyone called it fuzz. Es I got good Vibes coming, I'm so hoping its coming from you bc you're the only one in TWW right? FX'd

3chords: We were in the same boat, I have no problem getting prego the problem is keeping my baby getting s/he to stick. After 3 unsticky babies I finally got one to hang on (Thanking God) and I hope you get one or as much as u want too.

AFM: Depression is creeping in a bit. I'm trying to lose weight but my DH keeps feeding me bad food. And all I can see is I'm getting bigger and I so wanted to be bk down by my baby 6 month but I'm bk up. All I wanted to do is lose weight. And he's no help. Anywhoo, that's my little problems, have a great day ladies


----------



## Starry Night

never - my dh is bit of an enabler as well. He's always bringing home snacks (I don't buy them while grocery shopping) and telling me how good I look. Yeah right! lol It is depressing when the scale just won't go down. My weight loss efforts this summer have not been what they should have been either. We can both try to make good choices in the upcoming days. :)

And I think your comments to ES were accidentally addressed to me. ;)

ES - darn that fuzz! 8dpo is still really early so I'm still hopeful!


----------



## nevergivingup

Haha Starry: Youre so right it was intended for ESwemba. My stupid phone is on auto correct and think it knows y'all now without me having to type the whole name. Your peeing on sticks days are on vacation right now unless you're one of the POAS addicts. I know I was but was too scared at times. But thanks for letting me know before I confused someone :haha:

And yes my DH loves telling me I look good when I know he just probably telling me that to shut me up. And you're right, we will but how do u plan on eating during your pregnancy? Are u going to try to eat for no weight gain?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm going to need to gain some weight. My bmi is about 1 point over the healthy limit so I'm not really THAT bad. But I am trying to eat fruit and veggies when I get hungry. But in the middle of the night last night I got really hungry and ate the last piece of lasagna. So much for responsible eating. :dohh: This time around though, I seem to be hating salt. It's all I can taste so that should cut down on the snacking.


----------



## ESwemba84

Lol, yeah, I guess whoever put that thing together left a little piece of fuzz. I don't expect to see anything this soon. I'm still in, though. No AF!


----------



## mowat

Good luck testing Es---so exciting!

Anyone experience TWW pains that feel like ovary pain? Kind of hard to explain, but I feel like my left ovary hurts---pressure, somewhat burning, if that makes any sense. I guess I'd be about 8dpo today. And NO!, I'm not pregnant. Unless any of you believe in immaculate conception! I was a "good girl" this month and listened to the naturopath when she told me to wait.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Ladies,

May I join you all?I am trying to conceieve after 2 losses and LTTC.
Garfie - I am so sorry for you dear.I am sure your little boy is seeing you from up and missing you.I donot think this trisomy is going to repeat again.Did you do karyotypic for yourself and your hubby?Please vent here with us.This is why we all are here to share our joys and sorrows together.
ESwemba84 - I m really hopeful for you :) did you test?you are on which DPO?I loves your status.I too want one.It is really frustrating to struggle with TTC#1.
Starry - How are you doing?Congratulations!I felt so hopeful for myself to see you had less symptoms this time.With my both pregnancies trips to washroom and sore breasts were the biggest ones.This time it is 12DPO and feeling nothing till now.I was feeling I am out but your success story gave me a ray of hope.Thanks!
nevergivingup - I am overweight too and my hubby keeps on feeding my junkies :( I am planning to join a gym again.How are you doing?
Kat - How are you doing?

AFM - I am PCOS,Hypothyroid with slightly elevated homocystiene levels and have had 2 lossed.I do not get pregnant easily at all and once I get pregnant I can't hold it.Everyone around me seems to get it too easily 2 ladies in my apartment are expecting and I keep on meeting them in elevator.Not sure where to hide.I feel so depressed sometimes,sometimes I feel we should stop our journey.But then again I read these threads and get to know different ladies from different countries with same story as mine.These threads are really encouraging!
I had my 2nd IUI on 7th Sept and it is 12DPO for me.I am not going to test until 23rd sept as prescribed my doctor.I am taking estrogen,homocheck,APCOD,multivitamins and vaginal progesterone.I do not have any symptoms in this cycle with both my pregnancy cycles I had sore breasts.But as I said earlier hope is always there :) FX'ed for myself and everybody else.
I would love to know about all of you.


----------



## mowat

Hi Moon, nice to meet you. So sorry you're joining our club---if you know what I mean.


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear mowat,I know what you mean exactly.Thanks for the warm welcome.
It is sad to see so many girls around in this thread but at the same time it is a huge support!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, guys! Sorry I've been MIA. Dealing with my cat's illness has been priority #1. Took him in to a specialist today for some super expensive tests. He's got Hodgkin's-like Lymphoma of the thyroid. 4 tumors in his neck...one is putting pressure on his trachea which is why it's hard for him to eat, drink, and breathe. They can't operate, but they can shrink them with Prednisone and chemo/radiation. Waiting for a second biopsy result to determine the best course of action. Started him on the Prednisone today. 

In the meantime I'm taking my Femara each night and have a scan a week from today to see how my follicles are doing.

Good luck TTCMoon and ES! I hope you get Double Lines soon!!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, ttcmoon. It sounds like your road had been long and hard. I'm so sorry for the struggles you've had. This really is a great place to be though. The ladies here are so kind and thoughtful. 

I'm glad I could give you some hope. FX'd that you get your rainbow bfp!!!

Kat - sounds like you've been having a stressful time. I hope the treatments work and your kitty can return to good health. Also good luck with your scan next week. :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Ttcmoon, welcome! I'm 8dpo ish. I am not tracking ovulation lately, but I kinda know when it happens.

Mowat, I know EXACTLY what you're talking about. It is my left ovary, also. Burning, pressure, feels like someone is twisting my Fallopian tube. Every cycle it's on the left side. I often wonder what exactly is causing that pain. I also usually take it as a sign that AF is coming, but mine usually starts about a week before AF.


----------



## mowat

I know ESwemba---always on the left! So strange.

I'm supposed to do my hormone test 8 days before my AF, so I decided to do it today and then throw it in the freezer over the weekend just to be sure AF doesn't arrive early. It's so hard to predict what might happen this cycle, and I don't want to waste $250. The test consists of spitting in 4 little tubes over the course of the day. Hope my spit measures up. Can't wait to get the results---almost hope they show something, but I'm sure they'll be normal.


----------



## ESwemba84

Another BFN this morning. At least I've been doing this so long I don't get disappointed anymore! 

I met with my back doctor yesterday since the pain keeps flaring up. I have degenerative disc disease, and I've been treating it conservatively for a few years. Physical therapy, yoga, massage, epidurals....nothing is keeping the pain away. I have to get a follow up MRI, and then he's suggesting a lumbar fusion surgery. I'm almost hoping AF comes......I can't imagine being even 5 months pregnant with this pain. I'm already using a cane to get around! I think fixing my back pain first would be a smart move.

My child will be extra appreciated and loved with all of these obstacles I'm having to overcome just to be a mom!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Es, sorry about the BFN and sorry your suffering, back pain is a bitch and yeah it only gets worse in pregnancy so best to try and sort it first.

Mowat, hope your hormone test go alright.

Kat, im so sorry your poor little kitty, i hope they can shrink the tumors, our fur babies are such important members of the family.

Moon, welcome, sorry you have to be here but we are a good bunch and we will give you all the support you need, this group has been around for a very long time and even the sucessful mamas are still about to give hope, it will your time soon im sure.

A little something about me for you and the other newbies....
Im 34 my OH is 33, got engaged a few months ago, we fell pregnant last year after NTNP for 2 months, that ended in a MMC at 12 weeks, after a further 6 months I fell pregnant again and am currently 19 weeks with our first baby daughter, my OH already has a DS from a previous relationship so we now have one of each. I consider myself very lucky indeed falling pregnant twice in a year, some of you guys have really been through the mill so i know i am blessed and now i struggle with SPD and am on crutches but i will take it all and then some if it means i get to hold my baby girl in my arms.

AFM, ive gone wild buying things on ebay, im like a crazy person, i love the rush of winning, it's like a form of gambling ha ha, but it's all necessary, i got a whole bundle of baby clothes the other day for £3.50 bargain, most of the things i have for her are new but you cant go wrong with that price.


----------



## ESwemba84

Sorry to post again, but I had to share my symptoms I've been having today. The ONLY reason I'm even symptom spotting is because most of these are not routine:
-I literally peed 10 times since i woke up at 7. It's only been 4 hours. 
-CM is bone dry, which is different for me. Usually an increase in CM means AF is coming.
-The smell of my jasmine green tea made me nauseous, and that's my favorite! Needed to quickly eat saltines to avoid barfing.
-Annoyingly tender boobs.
-Cramps have diminished down to a barely noticeable feeling. 
-I cannot concentrate on this work assignment to save my life. 

If I don't end up with a BFP in a few days, I know my hormones have really gone out of whack. I NEVER symptom spot this bad, but it's really intense today. I'm out of tests, so I'm gonna wait until Monday.


----------



## Starry Night

ES - :hugs: That back pain sounds truly awful. I am sure the decision to put off TTC would be really difficult but it seems getting that pain fixed would be a good thing to do. And I'm sorry about the bfn.

mowat - good luck with your hormones test. It is so tricky trying to decipher what our cycles are going to do after a m/c. I've never heard of spitting into tubes. Sounds interesting (I'd rather spit in a tube than pee in a cup!)

Pink - that sounds like a great deal on clothes! I normally buy new for my son but if I found a set of second hand that cheap then I would pounce on the chance as well.

And I like the idea of introducing myself to the newbies. :) 

I'm 30, DH is 32 and have our first rainbow, a 2 year old boy. I have had lost 3 pregnancies and dS' twin. Two of my losses came in the past year and I just got my bfp this past week. I have had some basic tests as to why I have been miscarrying but those came back normal. So I'm hoping things go well this time.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!!

Welcome ttcmoon!! Sorry I had to welcome you Under these circumstances but its so nice to meet you! I've read your intro and you're like one of us already!!! You seem to keep up already how awesome, you're way better then me. I'm feel like u should've been here with us a long time ago bc of how sweet and friendly u are!! So glad you're here and I do not mean glad that you had to be here but glad bc you are that you chose here. My FINGERS ARE CROSSED FOR YOU!! And Def as long as AF isn't here You're still in the fight for your BFP:happydance:

Pink: So ready to meet your little girl...but will wait until she comes on time!! Also buy away this is your baby so have fun. I thought I was only going to buy new clothes for my baby but I was wrong my friend took me in "Once Upon a child" once when I was pregnant and now I find myself in there once every two weeks:blush: bc the clothes are so fresh and branded and in great condition I usually by his "As he is" now size clothes bc they're so cheap. And bc clothes are fitting differently then the size says most of his new clothes still have tags on them waiting for him to grow in them:dohh:

Eswemba : Sorry ab your back problems. O how I almost felt your pain by reading your post. So sorry Es, you shouldn't be going through all of this:hugs: Whatever decision u make u know we'll be here for you and waiting whenever you're ready even if you're still going on TTC, then I'm rooting you on and hoping your back heal. We can overcome any obstacle, we just have to accept that tomorrow may be a better chance then today. Sending you hugs!! And o yea YOU ARE ON POINT WITH SYMPTON SPOTTING and i kow this sound cliche but those def sound promising. O ES, the peeing is sign # 1. And 3 days before my BFP my cm was nowhere to be found....can u say sandpaper:blush: FX'd for you!

Mowat: Hey I believe miracles can happen, it happened to the Virgin Mary. my Ovaries had hurt during TWW bad, its like i felt every cramp.And hope your testing goes well!

Kat: Sorry your cat is going through, I know you def have a lot on your mind now but try not to stress to much for I heard stress can flare cyst back up, at least that's what my aunt who has fibroids tells me. Hope your days get better for you and your precious cat.

Starry: Yeah I'm def agree with you gaining weight!! It's great to eat healthy but once you have those hunger attacks like you did, that healthy eating was the last thing on my mind. It's ok to eat bc with me my weight doubled even when I was eating healthy....I blame it on my bone structure:haha: but EAT AWAY Hun, it's your time!

Hi Garfie :hi: how are you hanging in there. Thinking ab you

Hi Eyemom :hi:

Hi Mamtex :hi:

Hi Left :hi:

Hi Bama :hi:

Hi 3chords :hi:

Hi Garfie :hi:

Hi to anyone I missed here and afar :hi:

Hi Sweetz :hi: 

Hi Mackjess :hi:

Hi Lpjkp :hi:

Hi Lisalee :hi:


AFM: I love the idea of introducing ourselves too Starry!! Bc this is an old ongoing thread, our stories gets lost 2000 ago in the before time SO HOW COOL IT WILL BE TO RE-INTRODUCE OURSELVES!! And tell where we are now, bc our stories are still being added upon as our life continue So how ab it Ladies.... I know I would love to hear everyone stories up to this present moment:flower: So I guess I'll follow after Starry: Here's my story:
 

I'm 25 years old, although I may seem older bc of how I respond and communicate with others here. I got married when I was 23 years old and started TTC a year later. I got pregnant the first time in Jan 2012, was shocked bc it was an oopsie but DH and I could never be more e cited. Ended up loosing @ 12 weeks in Feb. 2012 ended in a DNC on March 5th. Had baby fever after that so got pregnant again 1 month after my DNC ended up loosing that one too @ 5 weeks naturally. Got pregnant for the 3rd time 2 months later TWINS Stared bleeding @ 6 weeks lost one twin. And one miracle baby survived. My DS is 6 months old and my whole life. Now I'm back with baby fever but its being contained until my studies are finished UNTIL THEN IM HERE ROOTING AND CHEERING EVERYONE ON:happydance:

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE HERE AND FORGIVE MY LONG POST, as you can see I have some free time DH and DS are sleep and I'm wide awake. 

Ladies we hit 11,000 post HOW AWESOME WE ALL ARE!! Thanks for sharing and listening to mine and sharing your TTC struggles! 
Good Day ladies!


----------



## ESwemba84

I'll also introduce myself:

I'm 29 and my husband is 32. We are getting ready to celebrate our 6th wedding anniversary next month. Basically, I went off birth control when we got married. We were NTNP for like 4 years, and in Feb 2012 I got pregnant. I had a MMC at 12 weeks and had a D&C. We've been trying ever since to get pregnant again, almost a year and a half. I've been seeing an RE since February, and have lost about 40 lbs. My issues are low estrogen, low progesterone, and anovulatory cycles. 

** Side note: I just found out my freaking infertility meds will cost about $500 per cycle. These pharmaceutical companies are criminals, and the insurance companies are greedy. I hate my body equally as much for not working right, because if everything was working I wouldn't have to pay money to get knocked up. Most people do that for free.:growlmad:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry to hear that es that's a bitch! Keep your chin up xx


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: Bless you and your little boy. I would be angry and hurt as well. The news you received is not news I would want after being assured nothing was out of the ordinary. I hope you find some healing over these next few days. 

3chords:Nice to meet you. I hope the fall brings a BFP for you and all our gals trying for a BFP!!

never: I know it is easier said than done, but try not to beat yourself up too much about the weight thing. I tell myself that if I make at least ONE healthy eating choice a day, I am doing better than not putting in any effort at all!!! 

Starry: You saved that lasagna from the garbage pin. You are a food savior. That is how I would see it anyhow lol. I ate bad at the beginning of pregnancy. For some reason I wanted McDonald's. Now that i am not pregnant I don't even give it a second thought. 

ttcmoon: Hello and welcome ttcmoon. You most certainly can join us ladies here. We don't bite around these parts. I am sorry your journey has been so rocky. While I have not struggled with infertility personally I have the greatest amount of respect for those couples who do. It takes a lot and then some to face those challenges. It sounds like you are being very proactive. I am of the belief that when you want something in the name of love it will manifest so best of luck to you. The 23rd is right around the corner so I will be popping back in to see the testing resuls. 

Kat S: I have your kitty in my thoughts. 

mowat: lol @ hope your spit measures up. You have a way with words. I am with Starry. I would rather spit than pee in a cup or have my blood drawn.

ESwemba: Back pain is the pits! I hope you come across a final solution to your back pain. In regards to the symptom spotting, nothing wrong with that girl. We shall all see what those symptoms amount to in a few days. 

Pink: I have yet to try my hand at winning ebay auctions. I have bought things right away from there but never placed a bid. I don't know what I am afraid of lol. Failure I guess? Someone flaunting their money in my digital face? Hehe. 

AFM: A month and a day post partum and the post partum bleeding still shows up!! I went two days of practically no bleeding and started to get hope only to have my hopes dashed. Ah well. At least I am not bleeding very much. I would like to get back to intimacy with my husband but maybe this is Nature's way of helping me in my goal to not get pregnant right after having the baby.

*Introduction*

My name is Shannon. I started off not wanting children and was against the idea, but when I decided this I was in my early 20s and single lol. I then met my husband and we decided to have a child. I ditched my BC and we started to TTC. It took 6 months to conceive our first baby but about a month later I had an early miscarriage. The diagnosis was a blighted ovum. I was pretty devastated and it took a lot of work to not fall into a deep depression. Once I stopped bleeding from the m/c we tried to have another baby right away. I ended up getting a period, but the next cycle we got our BFP!! I am now taking care of a beautiful baby girl who turned 1 month yesterday!! I have my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for everyone to realize their dreams :)


----------



## nevergivingup

O my Gosh, Pinkcasi, you started something Wonderful!! Reading yal ladies INTRODUCTIONS is like reading a story that I never read before even though we follow each other everyday! 

Eswemba: Your story touched my heart, and made me sad, I'm so sorry it's so hard. It's def not fair, you deserve it all! I agree why should u pay money when these young careless girls get pregnant from a 1 night fling. Sorry Es, but please don't give up on your body or your baby to come :hugs:

Mamtex: Your story is familiar to mine but a bit different. I always said I didn't want any kids until I was finished having fun and in my career but once I had an oopsie everything changed. And like u we m/c our first one, I will never say I don't want to have kids again. And Congrats to you for making it 1 month, everyday is a milestone as a new mom at least it still is for me. When I think I got a handle on it, DS throw me for a loop but it only teaches me to be better. And Congrats on making it through your post partum, you're doing great Mamatex and your princess I'm sure is ever so grateful. Happy 1 month to your baby girl!! 

LADIES THESE INTROS ARE AWESOME.... It's like getting reacquainted all over again Keep it coming if that doesn't sound to cornery..

P.s: EXCUSE my geekiness it comes out when I get too excited. Ok logging off to go find my cool:haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry for reposting....

Mamatex: I just saw your profile pic, she is beautiful and your DH looks in love!! Beautiful family.

Ok now I'm going to find my cool......lalalalala


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) isn't it wonderful its Friday :) well ill give a brief intro to me 

I'm Regina and none too happy to be discovering I'm the oldie of the group at 40 !! I feel old lol.... Well took a long time to find my prince after spending many years with a frog :haha: Me and my Prince decided it was baby time in March 2012 , lots of practice and in November 2012 4 days after my 40th birthday got my very first BFP and best birthday present ever . Sadly on the 19th of December baby was found to have low heart rate and not to have developed as they should have . I was 12 weeks and baby measured 7w6d but still was fighting . Anyhow follow up scan on the 22nd showed our beanies heart had stopped . Had a D&C on Christmas Eve that's one Christmas ill never forget :cry: 
We decided we really wanted to try again ASAP as I'm 40 as is OH so it was all systems go ! We threw the sink at it , charting , Opk testing , my bathroom was like a chemist shop !!! And what a great blessing we have had and fell pregnant again in May 2013 . Currently I am heading toward 20 weeks on Tuesday ( please god ) and a gender and anatomy scan on the 30th of September . I'm so so excited as this week I really think I have felt this little one move :happydance::happydance: :) 

Everyone here has given me such support thought my journey and I will be eternally grateful !! Even if I am the old lady of the group :growlmad:


----------



## ttcmoon

ESwemba84 said:



> Sorry to post again, but I had to share my symptoms I've been having today. The ONLY reason I'm even symptom spotting is because most of these are not routine:
> -I literally peed 10 times since i woke up at 7. It's only been 4 hours.
> -CM is bone dry, which is different for me. Usually an increase in CM means AF is coming.
> -The smell of my jasmine green tea made me nauseous, and that's my favorite! Needed to quickly eat saltines to avoid barfing.
> -Annoyingly tender boobs.
> -Cramps have diminished down to a barely noticeable feeling.
> -I cannot concentrate on this work assignment to save my life.
> 
> If I don't end up with a BFP in a few days, I know my hormones have really gone out of whack. I NEVER symptom spot this bad, but it's really intense today. I'm out of tests, so I'm gonna wait until Monday.

I am sorry for your BFN and all your sufferings.Truely our babies will be too precious!
Your all symptoms are quite promising so hang on.Do not lose hope.May be this is a late implanter so you are not gettin BFP yet.FX'd for you.it is 10DPO right?


----------



## ttcmoon

Pinkcasi said:


> Es, sorry about the BFN and sorry your suffering, back pain is a bitch and yeah it only gets worse in pregnancy so best to try and sort it first.
> 
> Mowat, hope your hormone test go alright.
> 
> Kat, im so sorry your poor little kitty, i hope they can shrink the tumors, our fur babies are such important members of the family.
> 
> Moon, welcome, sorry you have to be here but we are a good bunch and we will give you all the support you need, this group has been around for a very long time and even the sucessful mamas are still about to give hope, it will your time soon im sure.
> 
> A little something about me for you and the other newbies....
> Im 34 my OH is 33, got engaged a few months ago, we fell pregnant last year after NTNP for 2 months, that ended in a MMC at 12 weeks, after a further 6 months I fell pregnant again and am currently 19 weeks with our first baby daughter, my OH already has a DS from a previous relationship so we now have one of each. I consider myself very lucky indeed falling pregnant twice in a year, some of you guys have really been through the mill so i know i am blessed and now i struggle with SPD and am on crutches but i will take it all and then some if it means i get to hold my baby girl in my arms.
> 
> AFM, ive gone wild buying things on ebay, im like a crazy person, i love the rush of winning, it's like a form of gambling ha ha, but it's all necessary, i got a whole bundle of baby clothes the other day for £3.50 bargain, most of the things i have for her are new but you cant go wrong with that price.

Good to know you dear.Lots of love to your little DD inside you!Next time you meet her during scan convey my love :hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

Left wonderin said:


> Hello everyone :) isn't it wonderful its Friday :) well ill give a brief intro to me
> 
> I'm Regina and none too happy to be discovering I'm the oldie of the group at 40 !! I feel old lol.... Well took a long time to find my prince after spending many years with a frog :haha: Me and my Prince decided it was baby time in March 2012 , lots of practice and in November 2012 4 days after my 40th birthday got my very first BFP and best birthday present ever . Sadly on the 19th of December baby was found to have low heart rate and not to have developed as they should have . I was 12 weeks and baby measured 7w6d but still was fighting . Anyhow follow up scan on the 22nd showed our beanies heart had stopped . Had a D&C on Christmas Eve that's one Christmas ill never forget :cry:
> We decided we really wanted to try again ASAP as I'm 40 as is OH so it was all systems go ! We threw the sink at it , charting , Opk testing , my bathroom was like a chemist shop !!! And what a great blessing we have had and fell pregnant again in May 2013 . Currently I am heading toward 20 weeks on Tuesday ( please god ) and a gender and anatomy scan on the 30th of September . I'm so so excited as this week I really think I have felt this little one move :happydance::happydance: :)
> 
> Everyone here has given me such support thought my journey and I will be eternally grateful !! Even if I am the old lady of the group :growlmad:

Regina - Nice to know you.Remember Old is Gold :) 
Congratulations on your pregnancy and I hope you are doing great.All the best to you and your prince.


----------



## mowat

I'm enjoying these late introductions! I guess I joined the group late, so I feel like I don't know anything about your ladies.

Here's my story. I'm 39 (I'm old too Left!), and DH is 40. I got pregnant in 2009, the first try, had an uncomplicated pregnancy, had a beautiful baby boy. Almost 2 years later we decided to try again, and I got pregnant again the first month trying. When I went in for my first ultrasound (around 11 weeks I think) I was told it was a blighted ovum. The doctor suggested misoprostol to bring on the miscarriage, but several weeks later an u/s showed I needed a D&C. Two months later I went to the doctor with headaches and having had no AF. The next day I started bleeding, and bled for 3 weeks. Finally an u/s confirmed retained products and I had a second D&C. Three weeks later after another u/s I had another D&C and hysteroscopy and finally became "unpregnant". My AF never returned, and so after several months of hormones, I finally had another surgery to remove a cyst, and some scarring. Six months later I finally became pregnant, but miscarried naturally right after the u/s showed a non-viable pregnancy. I got pregnant again right away, and had another u/s that showed a non-viable pregnancy. I waited almost two months to finally miscarry. I've just had surgery to check for more scarring, but only ended up having more retained products removed. We're currently waiting 2 cycles to try again.


----------



## ttcmoon

All the introductions are too good to read.I love you all :). Here is my small intro (though I gave some in my first post of this thread)

I am 28 yr old and DH is 32.We will be completing 6 yrs of our marriage in Jan 2013.We both are IT Engineers.I work in IT dept of a Bank.
In India people generally prefer to get married to a person selected by their parents - Arranged marriage.But we were rare and odd species we chose our partners ourselves.The path was not smooth definitely.Parents were damn against but we somehow managed them and got married.So he is my first love and best friend.We were not TTC at the beginning,but I found out I was 7 weeks pregnant in April 2008.But unfortunately it ended in MMC.We were devastated and I had to go through DNC twice as in the first go my womb was not cleared :( .In the same time we found I have gall stone and my gall bladder got removed.
We were on a break till 2011.I wanted to concentrate on my career.Career got stabilized and we decided to ttc again.We found out I have PCOS, my cycles were irregular always.We went to doctor and got medication and after loads of struggle got pregnant in a natural cycle in Nov 2012.Which ended in blighted ovum in 2012 Dec.And since then had many clomid cycles and NTNP cycles but nothing.Changed my RE in aug and this is my first IUI cycle with her.And as you all know I am going to test on 23rd Sept.
Sorry for looong story.But it was a great relief to share with someone.


----------



## eyemom

It's great meeting everyone more formally since I am semi new. I want to post more but I haven't had time to get on a real computer last couple days, just my phone. So I've just been lurking. Wanted to pop in and say hi at least.


----------



## Kat S

Left, I'm 41 with 42 breathing down my neck...


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat :) glad to have a buddy :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

O my, these intros make me feel like I didn't know anyone here, how did this happened??:winkwink:

Mowat: I had no idea u had a son already, where have I been. That got to be skit to learn about your body like that when in your heart you know you had 1 baby already. Do u think too many DNCs can do more harm to the body then good? My cousin is going through her 3 DNC and got to boys already but can't figure out what's going on. Thanks for sharing your story Mowat.

Left wondering: How exciting a gender scan coming up!!! I bet you're so anxious!!! What are y'all hoping for? 

Ttcmoon: So glad you're here!! And wow your story is beautiful esp. About you and DH going against all odds. And how it worked out great!! And now ready to start a family, nothing is in yal way(except our confused body of course) I wish I could had that mindset to finish my career first but it couldn't get my mind off of my baby and now I'm trying for a career again. Ttc moon my Fingers and toes are crossed for you this coming up testing. Your story is amazing. 

Eyemom: Thanks for stopping in to say to Hi!! Hope u get everything straightened out.

Hi to All the ladies here and far. :hi:

Ladies our stories are amazing Don't give up on your babies.

P.s.: yal ladies are not old! I'm just to darn young to be crying babies!


----------



## ESwemba84

Cramping and a bad headache just like AF is coming, but she just won't show! I'm currently on CD 24, and you know for me that's a long cycle! I hope if I do get my period, it comes soon, so I'll feel better. And if I was lucky this cycle, I get a BFP soon, so at least I know I'm feeling horrible for a reason!


----------



## Starry Night

Es - sorry you're feeling poorly. I hope it's a sign that a bfp is coming. you've certainly waited long enough for it. I wish I could fairydust bfps for all my ttc ladies.


----------



## MamaTex

I left off my age in my intro. Sorry! I am 31 and Dh is 26. Started ttc at 31.


----------



## Tricia173

Hi ladies, been stalking just haven't had a chance to write. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

As for my story... I am Tricia, 31 years old, DH is 39. We got married in August 2011 and got pregnant on our honeymoon, miscarried about 2 months later. We tried to get pregnant again for a year before seeking help, tried 6 months of Clomid with varying doses, was not ovulating, end of March was referred to a fertility specialist did a test to check for blocks then a hysterscopy where a couple polyps were removed. Finally started a combo of Clomid, follistim, and ovidrel in May, under close observation and using timed intercourse. Luckily it only took one try. ($800/month was pricey for those drugs) I am currently 17 weeks weeks pregnant with our lil angel. So far everything is looking good! Praying it is my sticky bean!

It was nice reading everyone's stories, I read your posts constantly and a little background is great! I pray for each and every one of you and hope you all get your sticky beans!


----------



## nevergivingup

Welcome Doa672ug!! FX for you!!!

Tricia : nice to see you're still around! Glad to see you're still hanging in here with us.


----------



## eyemom

Heyyyy Ladies! I'm back on a real computer. Whew! What a week. Feels good to just sit on my butt for a minute, lol. Okay, I didn't use the multi-quote feature so let's see if I can remember everything, oof.

ES- I'm bouncing on my seat wanting Monday to get here, is that when you said you'd test again? It'd be so great to see another BFP in here.

ttcmoon- beautiful story though it breaks my heart what you're going through! Hope you get your rainbow soon.

At the risk of being corny...ok yeah it's corny...but some of us from the USA and some of us from the UK, and now a new friend from India...it's horrible how we all ended up here, but sort of touching that our experiences can bring women together the world over. Hahaha was that too much? But really. <3

Kat- been thinking about you and your lil kitty. Hope you're both doing okay.

garfie- been thinking about you too, hope you're hanging in there. <3 I'm still feeling bad about being insensitive so I hope we're cool, I never had bad intentions.

Left- I don't know if I realized you were that far along! Weeee~ so exciting! So of the pg ladies here, are you next after pink?? :O

Tricia- been wondering how you were doing so thanks for the update! Glad to see things have been going well.

I'm afraid of missing someone. HI to everyone else! Rooting for you as always.

AFM, I still feel sorta new but I've been here maybe 3 months or so? I have enjoyed (enjoyed is probably the wrong word, but you know what I mean? I'm appreciating?) reading these intros because a lot of it I've just sort of gleaned over the last few weeks, but I still struggle to keep up sometimes. 

Anyway, DH and I got married on New Year's Day, 2005. I was in optometry school until 2008, so we didn't plan to start trying until I finished school and I had been out a year or so. Plus when I purchased my own health insurance (self-employed, so I had to get my own until dh got a job), there was a waiting period before any maternity benefit would kick in. I sort of wondered in the back of my mind if there might be something wrong because, while I always had normal cycles, I wasn't on birth control for 5 years. So it's completely possible that we were just good at our system of both watching the calendar and withdrawal method...but I was always afraid perhaps there was more to it that I never got pregnant in that time. Anyway, after 8 cycles of trying, we conceived naturally and I had a super easy pregnancy with my baby girl who's now 2.5.

We wanted our kids 2-3 years apart, and my OB at the time recommended waiting a year after having my daughter before getting pregnant again. So we waited a year, then waited for some insurance things to get sorted, then started trying again. I got pregnant on just my second cycle and we were over the moon. My due date was just one day after dd's birthday, so it just seemed so perfect. They were going to be almost exactly 2 years apart. But then I had a complete miscarriage at 6 weeks.

After that, though we were crushed, we were ready to start trying again right away. We figured at least everything is working since I got pregnant so fast before. But that was not the case. We tried for 12 cycles and after that, we started looking into what could be wrong. I had to switch doctors at that time too, which crushed me because my old OB I LOVED her so much and she was also the fertility guru in her group. But the new doctor came highly recommended and I liked him when I met him. So we're pretty early in the fertility testing process I guess. When I had my yearly and talked to him about getting pregnant, they checked my TSH and prolactin and they were both good.

DH then had his SA and it was like...if squirting in a cup were an Olympic sport, he would have a gold medal, lol. We didn't really expect it to be male factor anyway.

I have my HSG on Tuesday morning, bright and early (ugh). Actually at that hour it might still be dark and early, haha. Getting nervous! I just began my 16th cycle (I'm pretty sure?) since the m/c.


----------



## ESwemba84

Eyemom, yeah, I said Monday........it's sooooo tempting to do it tomorrow. My boobs hurt so bad, but the cramps are telling me AF is coming. I just wanna know!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi ladies,
How you all are going.I am glad to know that you all liked my story.It is really great to know each one of you in a new way.I loved all the stories.It is so much encouraging to see girls getting sticky beans!

Tricia - your story is amazing.I am keeping my fingers crossed for your sticky bean too.Fertility treament is really draining both mentally and financially.But do not lose hope.We are with you!Struggling for a baby.But I know we would definitely get what we deserve!

ES - How many days of cycle you have.CD24 sounds like too early.Did you track your ovulation this month?Your symptoms are quite promising.o hang on!

Eyemom - Thanks for your support.I love your profile pic.I am keeping fingers crossed for you.I am new to this thread but I am really amazed to see how we girls can relate to each other despite of the distance!I truely feel great to be here.(I can't say great...but yes its relieving).

Garfie - How are you doing dear?We all miss you...Just wanted to tell you whenever your need to vent and you feel lonely please remember we are here for you always.

Kat - How is your cat doing now?

mowat and anybody else whom I missed - How are you doing?

AFM - pretty busy day.Got some production issue had to logon and work.it is horrible to work on sundays.Today guests are supposed to visit us.Full busy busy day on cooking cleaning :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Ttcmoon, yes I've been tracking my cycles for a long time. My cycles range anywhere from 21-25 days, so day 24 is promising, meaning my uterus didn't give up and start a new cycle yet. My progesterone has been low is the past, usually causing short cycles, and that was dependent on if I actually ovulated or not. 

Today is day 25 and I didn't wake up to AF, and of course I caved and tested. BFN. Blah. At this point it doesn't make sense, lol. Like, everything else says pregnant but the tests. Or maybe I'm just not used to having a regular length luteal phase, and it seems like I've been having these symptoms forever because my body is working right for once! Who knows.....

I could say 'I'm not testing until a few days from now', but let's be honest......they made those dollar store tests so you don't have to wait! And I don't have the Will power. And I'm ok with that!:winkwink:


----------



## eyemom

ES I think we are two peas in a pod hehe.  Sorry about the bfn though. :-( It might be good news in its own way if your cycles were lining themselves out?


----------



## Starry Night

ES - I'm sorry about the bfn. :( It would be a nice silver lining if this was the start of your cycles sorting out and getting ready to be healthy home for a sticky bean. And I don't blame you for wanting to test again. I think if I could find cheap pregnancy tests then I would be testing everyday too!


----------



## ttcmoon

Tested today (16DPO) got BFN.Stopping progesterone.Lets see when AF gets me.Feeling a bit down but once AF comes we will plan another IUI.It is stressful to take injections daily and dealing with crappy side effects.Its draining me both mentally and financially. 
Looking forward for next cycle IUI....


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

Firstly - welcome to the new ladies - sorry I wasn't around - been in a dark place:cry:

Now I'm slowly crawling out from under my rock:happydance:

A bit about me - love the journey updates by the way:winkwink:

So I have two lovely boys 10 & 12 years old from a previous marriage - he was a monster so I left him when I was 3 months pregnant with my youngest, we were a happy unit even though I knew something was not quite right with my eldest:cry:

I was a single mum who worked part time and brought up my boys until I met my soul mate (when youngest was 5) - we was NTNP as we had 2 boys and decided if it was meant to be it would happen (it never did).

In 2010 we got married (I was so happy) and this time we decided that as I was getting older - it probably wouldn't happen - well it did, we were over the moon :happydance: I found out I had a BFP on my late father's Birthday (June 2011), sadly I lost it on Father's day - I had a natural m/c and had a few problems (admitted to hospital etc) but although I was sad I didn't really think to much about it just thought it was one of those things - so we carried on - as time went on I thought why haven't I got pregnant yet so I started to get to know my body a bit better temping.

I finally fell pregnant a year later :happydance: (2012) we were so excited and had moved into a new home - new home new baby I had a HCG tests all going well and scans :happydance: the sac was growing - then disaster - they couldn't see anything in the sac:cry: I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum ( the sac grows I carry on feeling pregnant but there is no baby):cry: this time I opted for a DNC as I couldn't put my family through a natural m/c again. I had one final scan before I made my decision - the sac was shrinking. I had a DNC - which was fine I recovered quite well physically anyway. Emotionally took a bit longer:cry: I then joined this thread in June 2012 (I think I'm one of the originals still left trying:cry:)

Myself and hubby had chats - about stopping just one more try we said - I got a BFP on rememberence Day - I didn't tell hubby I wanted to have some tests done first, to make sure everything would be ok - I lost it a week later at 3w4d (this was my 3rd m/c surely they would have to do something now???) I was sent to a fertility specialist - he carried out the standard NHS tests - fertility specialist my arse - he said it was my age (I also have endo) but that doesn't effect fertility oh and one more thing he said the fact hubby smokes has no effect - WHATEVER! I asked to be referred to a proper fertility specialist. I was referred to a recurrent m/c specialist.

I went to see the recurrent m/c specialist who said they would do testing on CD3 etc a HSG and ultrasounds to check ovaries - this was more like it:happydance: I fell pregnant that month and was unable to have the tests done - sadly I lost it again at 3w5d but now my hormones where out of whack and I had to wait a few months (I had short cycles so that was a few cycles wasted).

If we waited - hubby said lets just keep going and if it should happen it's meant to be the very next month I fell pregnant :happydance: this was different as soon as I announced my pregnancy I started to show - HCG was very high - a few people said sure it's not twins - Sac was growing (had that one before so didn't believe it) had a few scans there it was the sac, embryo, hb :happydance: we finally had our rainbow baby, had another scan a few days later baby doing fine so they said fortnightly scans - went back baby dead:cry: I couldn't understand this or even accept this so I asked for another DNC and the baby to be tested. I had a horrible DNC was in so much pain and had to stay in over night - emotionally/physically it took a long time to come to terms with:cry: I was told it was just bad luck and can try again:happydance:

It took 7 weeks for my cycle to come back and boy did she kick my arse I was so heavy (if I hadn't of been on holiday at the time) I would surely have been in hospital:cry: anyway we continued with our holiday - I even went para gliding for my 42nd (that's right) birthday:haha:

We came home and got on with life as you do - last week I got a phone call from the hospital asking me to come in for some results - it was the results of my last DNC - they told me I was carrying a boy who had trisomy 22 - a downs baby (I think the Dr told me that because at my age the risk is higher) of course I wanted to know what trisomy 22 was as I thought downs was trisomy 21??? - To keep it simple ladies imagine a perfect baby and then someone comes along with a rubber and starts rubbing out bits - perhaps the eyes, ears, mouth (and that is just on his little face) you get an idea of what a conflicting week it has been for me - sadness that the whole m/c has been brought up again. Guilt for thinking thank heavens my little boy didn't suffer. Sadness for feeling guilty. Guilty for feeling sadness.

So this is my story so far....................

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcmoon

garfie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Firstly - welcome to the new ladies - sorry I wasn't around - been in a dark place:cry:
> 
> Now I'm slowly crawling out from under my rock:happydance:
> 
> A bit about me - love the journey updates by the way:winkwink:
> 
> So I have two lovely boys 10 & 12 years old from a previous marriage - he was a monster so I left him when I was 3 months pregnant with my youngest, we were a happy unit even though I knew something was not quite right with my eldest:cry:
> 
> I was a single mum who worked part time and brought up my boys until I met my soul mate (when youngest was 5) - we was NTNP as we had 2 boys and decided if it was meant to be it would happen (it never did).
> 
> In 2010 we got married (I was so happy) and this time we decided that as I was getting older - it probably wouldn't happen - well it did, we were over the moon :happydance: I found out I had a BFP on my late father's Birthday (June 2011), sadly I lost it on Father's day - I had a natural m/c and had a few problems (admitted to hospital etc) but although I was sad I didn't really think to much about it just thought it was one of those things - so we carried on - as time went on I thought why haven't I got pregnant yet so I started to get to know my body a bit better temping.
> 
> I finally fell pregnant a year later :happydance: (2012) we were so excited and had moved into a new home - new home new baby I had a HCG tests all going well and scans :happydance: the sac was growing - then disaster - they couldn't see anything in the sac:cry: I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum ( the sac grows I carry on feeling pregnant but there is no baby):cry: this time I opted for a DNC as I couldn't put my family through a natural m/c again. I had one final scan before I made my decision - the sac was shrinking. I had a DNC - which was fine I recovered quite well physically anyway. Emotionally took a bit longer:cry: I then joined this thread in June 2012 (I think I'm one of the originals still left trying:cry:)
> 
> Myself and hubby had chats - about stopping just one more try we said - I got a BFP on rememberence Day - I didn't tell hubby I wanted to have some tests done first, to make sure everything would be ok - I lost it a week later at 3w4d (this was my 3rd m/c surely they would have to do something now???) I was sent to a fertility specialist - he carried out the standard NHS tests - fertility specialist my arse - he said it was my age (I also have endo) but that doesn't effect fertility oh and one more thing he said the fact hubby smokes has no effect - WHATEVER! I asked to be referred to a proper fertility specialist. I was referred to a recurrent m/c specialist.
> 
> I went to see the recurrent m/c specialist who said they would do testing on CD3 etc a HSG and ultrasounds to check ovaries - this was more like it:happydance: I fell pregnant that month and was unable to have the tests done - sadly I lost it again at 3w5d but now my hormones where out of whack and I had to wait a few months (I had short cycles so that was a few cycles wasted).
> 
> If we waited - hubby said lets just keep going and if it should happen it's meant to be the very next month I fell pregnant :happydance: this was different as soon as I announced my pregnancy I started to show - HCG was very high - a few people said sure it's not twins - Sac was growing (had that one before so didn't believe it) had a few scans there it was the sac, embryo, hb :happydance: we finally had our rainbow baby, had another scan a few days later baby doing fine so they said fortnightly scans - went back baby dead:cry: I couldn't understand this or even accept this so I asked for another DNC and the baby to be tested. I had a horrible DNC was in so much pain and had to stay in over night - emotionally/physically it took a long time to come to terms with:cry: I was told it was just bad luck and can try again:happydance:
> 
> It took 7 weeks for my cycle to come back and boy did she kick my arse I was so heavy (if I hadn't of been on holiday at the time) I would surely have been in hospital:cry: anyway we continued with our holiday - I even went para gliding for my 42nd (that's right) birthday:haha:
> 
> We came home and got on with life as you do - last week I got a phone call from the hospital asking me to come in for some results - it was the results of my last DNC - they told me I was carrying a boy who had trisomy 22 - a downs baby (I think the Dr told me that because at my age the risk is higher) of course I wanted to know what trisomy 22 was as I thought downs was trisomy 21??? - To keep it simple ladies imagine a perfect baby and then someone comes along with a rubber and starts rubbing out bits - perhaps the eyes, ears, mouth (and that is just on his little face) you get an idea of what a conflicting week it has been for me - sadness that the whole m/c has been brought up again. Guilt for thinking thank heavens my little boy didn't suffer. Sadness for feeling guilty. Guilty for feeling sadness.
> 
> So this is my story so far....................
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Your story made me cry.I am so sorry to know the road has been so bumpy for you.May god bless you and your struggle ends soon.
Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Garfie :hugs: i know bits of your story but seeing it all written down like that well it did make me cry, you are so strong and brave, i know you probably dont feel it but to go through everything you have and still carry on, i think your super and dont you forget it girl!

Dont worry about needing to be under your rock now and again, it really takes it's toll we're all here for you xx

Moon, sorry about your BFN.

Tricia, glad youre still about and 17 weeks wow tha'ts flown by your approaching your gender scan, will you be finding out? hope it all goes well.

Everyone else ive forgotten hugs and kisses.

AFM still nothing to report im not doing much of anything just now so my life is pretty boring, the SPD is getting worse it's so painful, and now I find it hard to breathe, is that normal? my mum says it is because i have no space left i just cant seem to get a proper breath.
Im now trying to figure out whether i should go off sick again, I have 5 weeks left of work before my maternity leave but is it worth the stress and pain, really? apparently if im off sick again, my work can make me take Mat leave early but im trying to figure out how early to see if it's worth it.
Anyway id better go do some work......


----------



## ESwemba84

Sorry about your BFN moon.....:hugs:

Garfie, glad to see you on here.

Eyemom, good luck with your HSG tomorrow.

I also got a BFN this morning. I thought I saw something when I took a picture of it and zoomed in, but I know I'm just grasping at straws. You'd think I'd be happy about making it to CD 26.....but I was just so sure I'd get a second line today. What's worse........as I sit here basking in the glory of my infertility and negative test, the Today Show decides they're going to show live births on TV this morning. :growlmad: WTF is that, universe? Some cruel mockery? Anyway, the first one caught me off guard and I lost it and cried. Had to change the channel to music, where the risk of being exposed to pregnancy or babies was minimal. Today would be about 12 DPO, so I'm losing faith quickly.


----------



## eyemom

Sorry about your bfn moon. :-(

Oh garfie that's too much for one person. Good to see you about. Hope your family is loving and understanding.

ES sorry about your bfn. :-( Why does stuff like that happen (that "feels like the universe is mocking me" stuff)? I run into that kind of thing occasionally too, just feels so cruel. Thanks for the well wishes about the HSG. Getting nervous! 

Sorry you're having a tough time of it pink. I think taking leave early would be awfully tempting.


----------



## Tricia173

Pinkcasi said:


> Oh Garfie :hugs: i know bits of your story but seeing it all written down like that well it did make me cry, you are so strong and brave, i know you probably dont feel it but to go through everything you have and still carry on, i think your super and dont you forget it girl!
> 
> Dont worry about needing to be under your rock now and again, it really takes it's toll we're all here for you xx
> 
> Moon, sorry about your BFN.
> 
> Tricia, glad youre still about and 17 weeks wow tha'ts flown by your approaching your gender scan, will you be finding out? hope it all goes well.
> 
> Everyone else ive forgotten hugs and kisses.
> 
> AFM still nothing to report im not doing much of anything just now so my life is pretty boring, the SPD is getting worse it's so painful, and now I find it hard to breathe, is that normal? my mum says it is because i have no space left i just cant seem to get a proper breath.
> Im now trying to figure out whether i should go off sick again, I have 5 weeks left of work before my maternity leave but is it worth the stress and pain, really? apparently if im off sick again, my work can make me take Mat leave early but im trying to figure out how early to see if it's worth it.
> Anyway id better go do some work......


We actually have our scan scheduled for October 15th. We are actually going to do a mini gender reveal. We will have the tech write it down and put it in an envelope, and we I'll open it at dinner that night with family. I am so excited to find out!

Last night we put our crib together, sure does make it more real.. Though I still am nervous something will go wrong, always afraid of jinxing us. I will feel better after my next scan. I did however finally felt the first little flutters last week which was super exciting.

Pink sorry to hear you are in so much pain! How much leave do you get for maternity?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oohh tricia how exciting i cant wait to find out, im guessing it'll be a little boy.
I know what you mean about the stuff making it real and the movement i feel her wiggling about and kicking all the time now and although when im trying to sleep it's annoying it is nice to know she's there.
You will love the gender scan it's so amazing you can see everything, the spine, the chambers of the heart like everything, i couldn't believe it it's like magic.

And left, whens your scan, your further along than Tricia arent you?

Im having 9 months, at my work i get 6 months on full pay then 3 months on half pay then i could have 3 months unpaid, i cant afford to have the full year so im just taking the 9 months, obviously i want to have the most of it once she's here but if its this painful and stressful i do wonder if it's worth it to stay here, i think i need to phone HR so i know exactly but theyre always so unhelpful i cant face it today.


----------



## mackjess

thanks for the introduction ladies. 
I'll do one when I'm not on my phone.

so my lo is two months old. I do want to try again right away because I'm scared I may have trouble getting #2 here, but we can't for 6 months because I had acsection. anyway I'm breastfeeding, and we've only dtdtwice but haven't been careful. I got super scared that I was prego and took a test last night and this morning. thank goodness it was negative since my body has barely healed. 

bad news is that it made me feel super broody!


----------



## Tricia173

Pinkcasi said:


> Oohh tricia how exciting i cant wait to find out, im guessing it'll be a little boy.
> I know what you mean about the stuff making it real and the movement i feel her wiggling about and kicking all the time now and although when im trying to sleep it's annoying it is nice to know she's there.
> You will love the gender scan it's so amazing you can see everything, the spine, the chambers of the heart like everything, i couldn't believe it it's like magic.
> 
> And left, whens your scan, your further along than Tricia arent you?
> 
> Im having 9 months, at my work i get 6 months on full pay then 3 months on half pay then i could have 3 months unpaid, i cant afford to have the full year so im just taking the 9 months, obviously i want to have the most of it once she's here but if its this painful and stressful i do wonder if it's worth it to stay here, i think i need to phone HR so i know exactly but theyre always so unhelpful i cant face it today.

I am so jealous of your leave! I only get 3 months and 6weeks is unpaid! You are so lucky to get to spend so much time with baby!


----------



## Starry Night

moon - I'm so sorry about your bfn. I hope the next round of IUI goes smoothly and you get your rainbow. :hugs:

ES - I'm sorry about your bfn as well. I hope you do end up with at least proper 14 day luteal phase and that your body keeps up with this pattern. And who knows, maybe a bfp is still waiting to surprise you.

garfie - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't even imagine what it has been like going through your journey. I admire you for continuing to pick yourself back up again and to keep trying.

Tricia - aw, that's so exciting that you're starting to set up the nursery. And good luck with your upcoming scan. Any guesses as to what you're having? I've been assuming girl but for no particular reason.

mack - I had a pregnancy scare when my son was 3 months. I think that was the only time in my life I was truly happy to see a bfn. I wanted kids close in age but not 12 months apart! And yeah, it's important to factor in the healing from a c-section. I can't believe your LO is 2 months old already. Sometimes it would be nice if we could stop the clock for a moment and just hold onto each precious stage.

afm - not much going on. I forgot how boring bed rest can be. It's only modified bed rest so I'm still making meals and some of the smaller chores. Not feeling very pregnant. I get the occasional wave of nausea but most of the time I feel fine. But my pregnant symptoms don't usually hit full swing until about 6 weeks. I'm also usually spotting by then.


----------



## Sweetz33

Whew chatterboxes here...lol

Moon SS the BFN....

My brain again has turned to moosh. Not sure why. I think it is stress. Tried to find a park with no luck...I hate living in the boonies sometimes. Xan just had an appointment. 17.8 lbs, 28.4 inches. Tall and thin. Wish I knew how to post my chart on here from FF but for some reason I can't. I am going to try and scan back and see what's up. Someone needs to send me an email giving me quick notes on what is going on LOL This catching up is hard!

Hope everyone is doing smashingly.


----------



## jsmmom

wish me luck hoping for a bfp soon!


----------



## ESwemba84

AF showed.......right when I got home with more $$ store tests, lol. Oh well, at least the cramps will ease off shortly. And I can take a large dose of Advil and chocolate. I'm probably going to be taking another break now for back surgery. 

Hey Sweetz and everyone else!


----------



## Hippielove

I'll be testing Oct. 7th if not sooner.


----------



## ttcmoon

Tricia - How exciting.Finding out the gender in front of family sounds great.You have any gender preference in your mind?I am so happy for you.FX'ed.

ES-Sorry to know about your AF.Do you take medicine in every cycle?When is your back surgery scheduled.Hope the cramps go away soon.

jsm - Best of luck and FX'd for you.

Sweetz - Thanks for your support.Lots of love to your lil boy. :) 

Starry - Take rest dear.FX'd for your pregnancy, when is your scan scheduled?

mack - How are you doing?Waiting for your intro.How is your little one doing?

Pink - Your maternity leave eligibility sounds great.Here we get only 120 days (incl weekends) of full pay and if you take more it is total non pay.Which country you are from and what is your profession? 

Garfie - How are you doing?

Eyemom - How did your HSG go?Did you take any pain medication before going for it?

Hippie - All the best for your test.Did you do an IUI this cycle?

AFM - nothing much from me.My new clinic is caring, they called me yesterday and asked me to test again tomorrow and then stop progesterone.I am not hopeful though.Looking forward for AF and next IUI!


----------



## ESwemba84

Moon, I am on a break from taking fertility meds. I've been through a few rounds of Femara/Ovidrel/Progesterone, but they didn't work. I'm supposed to do a hysteroscopy next and then move on to Follistem. I have to have an MRI on Thursday, and then we will decide whether or not to do the surgery.


----------



## Pinkcasi

ttcmoon said:


> Pink - Your maternity leave eligibility sounds great.Here we get only 120 days (incl weekends) of full pay and if you take more it is total non pay.Which country you are from and what is your profession?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know it is pretty good, Im in the UK, England and i work for the government, tha'ts why it's so good, we might complain about it but we have it pretty good really, and i've decided im going to go off sick again until my mat leave starts, I called HR this morning to check that i could do that without screwing anything up like my maternity leave and was told that it's all protected, they can make you leave 4 weeks early but as im due to go 4 weeks before my due date anyway it's fine, so im going to call the Dr tomorrow and get a sick note, it shouldn't be a problem i can hardly move, i woke up and just cired this morning cos it hurt so bad i couldn't get out of bed and i know it's just going to get worse as bub gets bigger, i love her and all, but she's a little pain it must be my karma for all the years of teenage hell i put my parents through ha ha


----------



## Tricia173

I strongly feel it is a girl, I will be floored if it is a boy though there will be no disappointment either way!

Mackjess- did your dr tell you 6 months? I was wondering what was a safe time to try after baby. Though for me it is really thinking ahead :)


----------



## eyemom

Tricia I am impressed, you are on the ball! I'm also impressed with the people who can do cool gender reveal things. I would never be able to hold out for it. Anyway, I keep thinking of your baby as a girl, too. Though no real reason here either. I am almost always wrong about these things though! I think the only time I got it right was with my own. ;)

I'm jealous of EVERYONE'S leave. I'm self-employed, so when I had dd, I took off 6 weeks but that's all I could do. Because being self-employed, there are no benefits other than what I provide myself with, so my "leave" is basically just however long I can survive without making any money. Hopefully I can go 8 weeks next time around now that DH is back in the work force. We'll still have some money coming in. Really it wouldn't be so bad if not for that massive student debt. 

jsm- GL!

Aw ES, that stinks! At least you're stocked up for next time ya just gotta know! Hope you're enjoying your Advil and chocolate. I know I do every month.  GL with your upcoming MRI. 

Hippie- FX!!

Starry, hope you're doing well!

Hi mack! Can't believe it's been 2 mos already! Watch out, I BFed full time and on demand, and my cycles still started back up 4 mos pp. I felt so unlucky, haha.

Hi moon! Nice to have a caring clinic though.

My HSG went fine. No one told me to, but from what I had read, I took a couple of ibuprofen (400 mg total) beforehand.

One of my good friends from my high school and early college years was the radiology tech who worked with me, so it was nice to have someone I know. A little embarrassing in some ways too, but the pros way outweighed the cons of having her there.

There was some issue getting to my cervix I guess. It still wasn't too horrible. Like he put the speculum in and he kept adjusting it, adjusting it. He asked a couple of times how I was doing. I said okay, I mean I wasn't expecting it to be a walk in the park. The second time he asked, he told me what was going on and he had me prop my hips up with my fists to get a better angle. After that, whatever he needed to do, he got to it right away. Then after the cannula(?) was in, he was able to take the speculum out and it wasn't really uncomfortable at all.

My left side spilled out right away, so that one was really good. The right one took longer, and I kind of leaned to my right side to get the image, but it spilled out too. So it was a good result.

After going back over the images with the doctor, he asked me how I was feeling, and I said fine. And really I was feeling fine. He said however I felt right then was as bad as I was going to feel. A few minutes later, I was feeling just a little crampier, like menstrual cramps, but another couple of minutes and I felt like normal again. Right now I feel completely fine.

TMI warning, the worst part of it (not related to the actual test)....

Spoiler
The way I react physically to anxiety is that I really really have to poop. It's rarely an issue now that I'm no longer in school and I don't have exams or anything, haha. Knowing I'm like this, I got up early enough that there would be time to go, but by the time my body wanted to go, there was no longer any time. So holding off the poop was honestly the worst part of the whole thing. :blush:

Dr wanted us to try another couple of months or so, and I'm also hoping this kind of "cleared out the cobwebs" so to speak. But I asked him what's next if nothing happens. He said then we'll start talking meds or IUIs. I don't know if I would want to do an IUI, but there I'm getting ahead of myself. So one month at a time for now....

I took MOST of my work day off. Even rescheduled one I was supposed to have at 11:00. I suppose it's a good thing to plan just in case for the unforeseen. But I kinda wish I had left my work day alone. I'm not going to be in the mood to work anymore by the time 3:00 rolls around. :)

Dr didn't mention it, but my friend told me to not DTD within 24 hours because the risk of infection is much higher. She said some of the other Drs tell their patients that. So she thought I might appreciate knowing just to be safe. I think I'll start my OPKs on Thurs/Fri. If history is any indication, I'll likely ovulate around Sunday-Wednesday of next week.

Everyone else *waves*


----------



## Tricia173

Eye on- when I had my HSG earlier this year the paperwork they fave me prior mentioned it can make it easier to get pregnant a couple cycles after. Maybe because it cleans things out? I got pulled put my next cycle because I needed further testing but the second cycle took for me.... Though the meds probably helped..

I can't hold out to long for the gender reveal, that is why it will be the same day as the ultrasound lol


----------



## eyemom

Tricia173 said:


> Eye on- when I had my HSG earlier this year the paperwork they fave me prior mentioned it can make it easier to get pregnant a couple cycles after. Maybe because it cleans things out? I got pulled put my next cycle because I needed further testing but the second cycle took for me.... Though the meds probably helped..
> 
> I can't hold out to long for the gender reveal, that is why it will be the same day as the ultrasound lol

Yeah, I'm trying not to be TOO hopeful about that, I keep trying to tell myself, "It's a diagnostic test! It's a diagnostic test!" But who am I kidding, I am really hoping. My obgyn is hopeful too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## eyemom

OH and ES, when I got to the waiting room just before my HSG, the Today Show came on and they said something about continuing their baby theme. I was like...are you serious? Haha. Thankfully, I was only in there for a minute and I never really saw much.

Another random afterthought, I realized almost everyone else shared their ages but I forgot to mention. I'm 31 and DH is 33.

So 1st pg was at age 28, turned 29 two weeks after dd was born. Got pg again/miscarried at age 30, and now I'm 31.


----------



## Starry Night

hippielove - good luck with your test on the 7th. Does that mean you're in the TWW? I'm so bad at the 'math' of calendars and keeping track of the dates!

eyemom - sounds like you had quite the day.

Spoiler
I'm glad you could hold it all in!:haha:
 I hope the test and cleaning out does give you the chance to conceive naturally in the next month or two. I mean, you got your other pregnancies fairly quickly (in the grand scheme of things) so maybe your body just needing a good clean? Crossing my fingers for you!

And I think it's really annoying how baby stuff always seems to come on TV when you've just gone through a loss or going through fertility treatment. The announcement of Princess Kate Middleton's pregnancy was made about a week after my m/c last fall. And of course it was all over the news even though I'm on the other side of the ocean. :dohh:

ES - sorry that AF caught you. I hope you can get the issues with your back corrected.


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> eyemom - sounds like you had quite the day.
> 
> Spoiler
> I'm glad you could hold it all in!:haha:
> I hope the test and cleaning out does give you the chance to conceive naturally in the next month or two. I mean, you got your other pregnancies fairly quickly (in the grand scheme of things) so maybe your body just needing a good clean? Crossing my fingers for you!

Hahaha I checked this when I was stuck at a red light on my way home tonight. And if anyone looked in my car at that moment, I probably looked really funny, just sitting there LOLing all by myself, haha. But it's okay, I can laugh at myself. :haha: But on a more serious note, OMGoodness ME TOO. Hahahaha....

And thank you, I am really hoping that's all there is to it. Because really, so far there is no other obvious explanation. :shrug:


----------



## mowat

Glad the HSG went well Eyemom---such a relief to know everything is in good working order!

Hmmm, is this AF? In a way I'm glad---the sooner it arrives the sooner we can get to trying again (only 1 cycle to wait!). On the other hand, I just mailed off my hormone tests yesterday and they were supposed to be taken 8 days before AF. Well, I was expecting AF on Friday. Hope I didn't just waste $250! Ugh. So far just incredibly super light spots. Not like me at all. Hmmm.....


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - I normally don't spot before AF either, but after my m/c in November I spotted for 3 or 4 days before AF arrived the first few cycles. I also spotted a few days afterwards. I conceived again before getting a proper AF. But after my loss in the spring my AFs returned to normal with no spotting. So maybe your AF will arrive on time and the hormone test will still be accurate. You'd think there would be some leeway as it's tough to predict exactly when AF will show after a loss.


----------



## Sweetz33

How do I put my chart in my signature? I keep try and it doesn't work.


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz33 said:


> How do I put my chart in my signature? I keep try and it doesn't work.

I don't know if this is what you've already tried, but when I did mine, I had just stumbled upon a forum thread on this topic. I just looked (not very hard) and didn't see it right away, so let's see if I remember....

Log into ff, then up toward the top right, hover over "Sharing" then in the drop-down menu, choose "Get Code."

Then I _think_ it's the bbCode one with the chart thumbnail (assuming you want the thumbnail). Copy and paste that into your signature. There are various options below that I have not experimented with.

I have no idea if that's right, but might be worth a shot. Looks like maybe you did tickers instead?


----------



## dovkav123

Hi ladies,
Can I join?
I am testing tomorrow. I have no guts to do it. THis month is the most important ever! My embryo is in my warm uterus sheets for 10 days. If this won't make it, it will be a miscarr. My hubby won't handle well this at all.
:dust: for June 2014 babies!


----------



## mowat

Well, mystery solved, temperature dropped this morning and it seems AF is here. Super light, but definitely here. Oh well, hopefully the testing can still be done. 

I realized I started charting last February, but this is the first cycle I'm having AF---all the other cycles I got pregnant! Weird. Guess that also means I haven't had an AF since last February---oh my poor body. Will definitely wait one more cycle to try.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sweetz ???? Mmm charting again ?


----------



## mowat

Hi Dovkav. Test!


----------



## Kat S

Guys, I'm so sorry I've been MIA. My cat is just really sick, and he's been diagnosed with inoperable cancer, and there's nothing I can do to save him. My heart is breaking into a thousand pieces 

I wish I had it in me to respond to each of you, but I have too much going on. Do know that I am hoping the best for all of you and am cheering you on in my heart even though I'm not responding much.

Since I have a scan in the morning to check my follies and I'm feeling crampy, I thought I'd bust out my CB Advanced Digital Ovulation tester. I had three sticks left from last month. I got a solid smiley just now, so that means I'm ...ovulating already?? Shit. I hope I don't miss it. My package of at-home insemination supplies never arrived in time, so all I have are Softcups. We'll do those tonight and hope for the best. They'll tell me tomorrow if we are too late for an IUI. I hope. I'm so cynical and am afraid they just want my money and will say we didn't miss it when we did.


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL Yeah I charted just to see what body was doing bc it was acting up...figured I would post it for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry about your cat.


----------



## Sweetz33

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2013-09-25&mode=a&ts=1380153137&u=

This is my chart bc I totally can not figure out how to get it on my signature lol


----------



## Sweetz33

OH NO!!! SS about your kitty :(


----------



## eyemom

dovkav123 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I join?
> I am testing tomorrow. I have no guts to do it. THis month is the most important ever! My embryo is in my warm uterus sheets for 10 days. If this won't make it, it will be a miscarr. My hubby won't handle well this at all.
> :dust: for June 2014 babies!

Hi dovkav welcome to this thread. Of course you may join! GL testing, wishing you the best. Crossing all my fingers for you.



mowat said:


> Well, mystery solved, temperature dropped this morning and it seems AF is here. Super light, but definitely here. Oh well, hopefully the testing can still be done.
> 
> I realized I started charting last February, but this is the first cycle I'm having AF---all the other cycles I got pregnant! Weird. Guess that also means I haven't had an AF since last February---oh my poor body. Will definitely wait one more cycle to try.

Hope all the testing works out. Like someone else said, surely it's possible since it's so hard to predict, especially with what your body has been through! That's so wild that you haven't had an AF in so long. Wishing you well as you continue to recuperate!



Kat S said:


> Guys, I'm so sorry I've been MIA. My cat is just really sick, and he's been diagnosed with inoperable cancer, and there's nothing I can do to save him. My heart is breaking into a thousand pieces
> 
> I wish I had it in me to respond to each of you, but I have too much going on. Do know that I am hoping the best for all of you and am cheering you on in my heart even though I'm not responding much.
> 
> Since I have a scan in the morning to check my follies and I'm feeling crampy, I thought I'd bust out my CB Advanced Digital Ovulation tester. I had three sticks left from last month. I got a solid smiley just now, so that means I'm ...ovulating already?? Shit. I hope I don't miss it. My package of at-home insemination supplies never arrived in time, so all I have are Softcups. We'll do those tonight and hope for the best. They'll tell me tomorrow if we are too late for an IUI. I hope. I'm so cynical and am afraid they just want my money and will say we didn't miss it when we did.

Oh kat I'm so sorry to hear about your precious cat. :hugs: Your cat has such a wonderful mommy. If only all pets could be loved as much as yours. Don't worry about replying to each of us individually...it's just good to see you...thanks for checking in and giving us the update.

Also, I haven't used that brand of test, but I just looked at the instructions online. It kinda seems as though the solid smiley is like a regular positive on a test that doesn't have anything comparable to the flashing smiley. If that's the case, then you'd likely ovulate within 24-36/48 hours. Though you can get that solid smiley for two days so it could also depend on if you would have also gotten a solid smiley had you done it yesterday. But as you said, you'll know for sure tomorrow (surely they wouldn't try to make money like that, that's just awful to think about). Doing the Softcups trick can only help your chances, right? Really hoping you haven't missed your chance this cycle. I think there's still a good chance that you're good! 



Sweetz33 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2013-09-25&mode=a&ts=1380153137&u=
> 
> This is my chart bc I totally can not figure out how to get it on my signature lol

I hate to tell you this, but I can't see it. :shrug:


----------



## Sweetz33

Fudge man...ok I hope this works LOL


----------



## Left wonderin

Really SWeetz ? Just to figure out what's going on ;) hehehehehehehehehe hehehe


----------



## Pinkcasi

Kat so sorry, it's just what you don't need with all the other baby stress your under. 
Don't you worry about us here just enjoy your fur baby for as long as possible. 

Sorry mowat, Praps give your body chance to settle itself it's been through a lot. 

Dovkav welcome good luck for testing I hope it works out.

Sweetz I don't know if I can see your chart to haven't tried as they're just alien to me I don't understand at all, I do hope it settles itself tho I guess having a baby shocks the system a wee bit. 

Afm I'm going to see the dr today to get a sick note I can't see it being a problem, that means I'm done with work a few weeks off sick then on 4th nov it'll switch to maternity leave, I have so much to do and now hopefully ill be able to do some of it, got the blinds being fitted today and my nursery furniture coming tomorrow. 
I had loads of parcels delivered yesterday it was like Xmas lol the bundle of clothes came ten pounds for a whole box of baby clothes all different sizes up to 12 mths and it's all nice, there's only one top that I don't like so winner!

Everyone else hope your all well, left when is your scan? I'm excited for you and Tricia, now I'm thinking we might have a run of girls after the last 'bunch' all being boys (sweets, never, mack, Lisa etc)


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz33 said:


> View attachment 677469
> 
> 
> Fudge man...ok I hope this works LOL

I can see it! I can see it! 

GL pink! Was that your ebay purchase? That's awesome!


----------



## garfie

Kat - I'm so sorry hun about your cat, don't worry about us we will be here when you are ready, just you spend as much time as possible with your fur baby:hugs:

As for IUI - surely they must have a code of conduct they must follow?:flower:

Sweets - I can see it - wonder why you can't get it in your signature?:shrug:

Dov - Good luck hun when you test - how many days past are you?:flower:

Pink - Good luck at the docs I'm sure they will sign you off - now remember you are meant to be resting :winkwink:

Starry - Hi hun how are things with you - any new symptoms:happydance:

Mowat - Wow since last February - hopefully this is a sign your body is getting back to normal:happydance:

Eye - Where are you in your cycle - I have lost track:dohh:

Left - Not long until scan day :happydance::happydance:

Never - How much longer have you got left for study?:hugs:

AFM - Just waiting and trying to keep busy - got a friend coming round soon and she has promised cake - always a winner:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

eyemom said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677469
> 
> 
> Fudge man...ok I hope this works LOL
> 
> I can see it! I can see it!
> 
> GL pink! Was that your ebay purchase? That's awesome!Click to expand...

I had several parcels but the best one was this, it's to go on the nursery door and i just love it, it was made by someone on the internet i would definitely recommend the website is www.allthingsnice4you.co.uk everything is made by hand and to your own specifications, i told her the colour scheme and it is perfect i couldn't have gotten it more perfect if I'd done it myself.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3519.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, I'm so sooooo sorry about your cat. I hate when pets get sick. I have 2 guinea pigs and, although most people just see them as guinea pigs, they have been my babies. I take care of them, play with them.......since I don't have kids, they mean that much more to me (I hope you know what I'm talking about). One got sick a few months ago. He had a bladder stone and needed surgery because he was peeing blood and in so much pain. I hated seeing him like that..........I'm sorry you have to go through this.

(Disclaimer: I'm not a crazy guinea pig person. I don't dress them up in tutus or actually treat them like actual children. I just love them, lol.)


----------



## Kat S

Scan this morning. Last night my CB digital OPK gave me a solid smiley. I felt crampy on the left and wondered if we're too late for IUI. She measured one 25mm follie, gave me my trigger shot, and said she'd call if my bloodwork shows it's too late. Meanwhile, IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 9:30am.


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY! IT WORKED!! lol If you noticed with the BD'n....we are def. not trying hahaha!Slight temp rise today. My AF is really off. In August I had a 2 day AF that was 4 days late. Not super heavy either. Then this month BAM like an evil spawn...4 days super heavy, then 4 more days light, then 2 spotting. I just want my body back to normal.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - good luck with everything. I hope you're able to catch it in time.

garfie - enjoy that cake! Yum. You have to tell me if it was chocolate or what kind it was. 

Pink - that is a beautiful plaque! I'm sure your little girl is going to grow up loving it. And what a good find on the clothes!

Sweetz - AFs after baby are the worst. Mine were extremely heavy--like call the hospital heavy. It was like that for about 4 to 5 cycles then it went back. One good change after birth was I suddenly became regular. Before DS my cycles were all over the map. I hope your body gets back to normal soon.

afm - no new symptoms. They still come and go at this point. I generally don't start to feel really pregnant until 6 weeks. It's hard not to freak out over the lack of symptoms or how they come and go. The heartburn and hot flashes are annoying though.


----------



## mowat

I can't believe how excited I am about my AF! No, really! No only is it still going (it's been more than 24 hours!), but I'd call it a medium flow! This is really exciting for me as I haven't had a "normal" AF like this in over 2 years (since my first miscarriage). REally hope it happens again next month and then I'll feel much more confident with TTC. As for my comment about not having a cycle since February, I should clarify---I meant I've been pregnant and miscarrying the whole time, not that I just haven't had AF. So glad I have you "strangers" to talk to---who else could understand my excitement!

Kat, I'm so sorry about your cat. Makes it hard to think about making babies. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies. Still keeping up on my reading and rooting for you all. I've had a terrible few weeks with my time entry not getting done correctly by the admin at work and I quit getting paid a few weeks go, then the daycare lady I'd had lined up since June told me she couldn't babysit now and I'm supposed to be back at work next week!!

I just wanted to pop on and tell Kat I'm sorry about her kitty. They are our furry little babies, and it really wrecks you when one is sick. I'll be thinking of you, and hope your future BFP coming up helps cheer you up. :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

I love love Zulily. But today they sent me an email asking me, "How's your maternity wardrobe?" :growlmad:


----------



## ESwemba84

eyemom said:


> I love love Zulily. But today they sent me an email asking me, "How's your maternity wardrobe?" :growlmad:

Sometimes I get postcards from local preschools. Or coupons for diapers. The real kicker was a month before the woulda been due date, Babies R Us called me personally to help me create my registry........:nope:


----------



## eyemom

ESwemba84 said:


> The real kicker was a month before the woulda been due date, Babies R Us called me personally to help me create my registry........:nope:

!! Oh no, that's awful. :(


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, ES, I would have simply lost it if that had happened to me. I know that it was awhile ago now, but I feel badly for you. 

You too, eyemom. I think I'd still not appreciate an email like that as I know there are no guarantees I'll get to use maternity. I hope you do get to look for maternity clothes soon.

mack - that is so frustrating about the pay and the daycare falling through! I hope you find a place that is the best fit for your family.

afm - suffering pregnancy insomnia at the moment. It's the wee hours of the morning and I am wide awake. DS must be having sympathy insomnia because I can hear him chattering away in his room. I want to shout, "Go to sleep!!!!" Mommy mode always kicks in when I hear him. If he's awake I won't be able to go to sleep myself even though he's not distressed or asking to come out.


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> I love love Zulily. But today they sent me an email asking me, "How's your maternity wardrobe?" :growlmad:

OMG, I know! I got boxes of newborn formula and newborn baby kits in the mail as well as "American Baby" magazine! So painful! I don't know what list I was on...Babies R Us? I unsubscribed, but I guess it was too late.


----------



## eyemom

Aww starry I'm the same with my dd if she's awake. Hope you can get some good rest soon.

Goodness gracious the zulily email was pretty tame and more an annoyance. These other stories are just awful! I'm so sorry that all happened. :-(

My good friend, after her first m/c, she kept getting emails from the hospital about how her baby was developing that week of pregnancy. I had forgotten until she told me that that I has signed up for a similar email thing (different city, different hospital) but I never got a single email, thank God.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh how awful!!! I think the worst I got was an invitation to a baby shower. My friend and I had the same due date, she had a full term, I MC. She felt soooo bad bc she told her friend to not send me one bc of what happened. I didn't get mad at her bc it wasn't her fault...but it still stung like a million fire ant bites.


----------



## MamaTex

Just popping in to say I am sorry for not doing personals and participating. I do come back to read. The last few days the baby has kept me busy. I am about to try and pump now. I only get about an ounce on each side but it's something.


----------



## ESwemba84

So, I had my MRI yesterday. Last year I had one bad disc. Now I have 2......looks like this back thing is progressive. I meet with the surgeon on Wednesday.....we will see what happens! 

But as I was looking through my films, I was comparing them to last years......I had last years done the cycle before I got pregnant. So, I'm looking through the views of the pelvis, and notice something different. My uterus in last years scan looks normal. It's round and good sized. The one from this year, it's much smaller. And not round. It almost looks squished. It has me wondering if I do have scar tissue or something. Granted, last years scan was done towards the end of a cycle, and I'm on like day 5 now, so that might have something to do with the difference. I might show these to my RE.


----------



## Sweetz33

ES I will keep you in my thoughts. Back pains are the pits!

AFM....I have been having weird symptoms lately. Felt flu like earlier. Cramping all day, realllllly bad this morning followed by a super fast run to the bathroom....and tonight I am ravenous! I had KFC, but had potatoes, gravy, 2 chicken breasts, a whole thing of large green beans and 2 biscuits. Me thinks AF is coming soon HAHAHA I am not due for AF until the 6th though. Who knows.....

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> So, I had my MRI yesterday. Last year I had one bad disc. Now I have 2......looks like this back thing is progressive. I meet with the surgeon on Wednesday.....we will see what happens!
> 
> But as I was looking through my films, I was comparing them to last years......I had last years done the cycle before I got pregnant. So, I'm looking through the views of the pelvis, and notice something different. My uterus in last years scan looks normal. It's round and good sized. The one from this year, it's much smaller. And not round. It almost looks squished. It has me wondering if I do have scar tissue or something. Granted, last years scan was done towards the end of a cycle, and I'm on like day 5 now, so that might have something to do with the difference. I might show these to my RE.

Sorry you have another bad disc!! Ugh!

Oooh, yeah, good idea to take the films to your RE. I'd want to know, too.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Mamatex: Pump away! And no apologies for being to scarce, you have a new born that's breast feeding, it's amazing that you're still finding time to log in. When is her next doc appt?

Es: Sorry ab the bad disc, it has to get better wouldn't u think. At least I hope it does

Kat S: O no sorry ab your cat, to watch your poor pet baby be in pain or getting sicker is hard to swallow esp wen TTC, just take it one day at a time Kat and make your kitty as comfortable as you can, knowing me I'll going on a spoiling spree bc I love my animal babies so much it hurts my heart. Kat I'm thinking ab y'all. 

SWEETZ: MY SWEETZ is here, how amazing.....AND having symptons of prego or AF.....i guess we will wait to find out!!! Last time I found out I was pregnant I def felt like a cold was coming on.......this is exciting.....and running to bathroom, I had to pee constantly. If AF don't come by the 6th what's the testing day?

I know I missed others I only read the last page so let me go bk...


----------



## Kat S

My cat had a rough night, and we've decided he's reached the end. We're taking him in for his Final Sleep as soon as the vet can see us.


----------



## Sweetz33

((((((((((Kat)))))))))))))))))) SS :(

Never the 10th if it doesn't come bc in Aug the little wench was 4 days late haha

AFM: Slight temp rise after a drop yesterday. Still cramping. SUPER gassy lol (eww). Freaking starving this morning haha Slight backache...it is weird bc all the symptoms I am having mimic AF....IDK what is going on.


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok whooo I caught up!!

Garfie: YUUUMMMM CAKE!!! I so want a red velvet cake and want to set it all by myself, I don't want to share!! How was that cake Garfie? And I won't be done until May 2015 but DH and I agreed we're going to try in Nov. 2014, so I'll still be pregnant when I graduate, won't be able to get a job having a stomach and all but that'll be ok.

Mackjess: Hellooo, glad you're still hanging around. Sorry about your babysitting service failed, esp when you need them at that point. That's so aggravating, like stay true to your end. Ugh. Hope u find a solution soon.

Mowat: I def understand the happiness of seeing AF after a M/C, it's like we're almost back to being normal again. Good luck next cycle!

Pinkcasi: I def need to pack me and my son up and head to your place in the Uk, it sounds like Christmas there already!!! How exciting you must be you're 30 weeks....YOUR LIITLE GIRL IS going to be here before you can blink you're eye!! 10 more weeks YAYY!!

Welcome to our new ladies!!

Es: I love Guinea pigs!! 

And it does seem like it will be a wave of girls this time Yayyyy!! How awesome this is and works out!!

AFM: Well I've been having a problem with my MIL, she has 3 other grand kids that she'll break her back for from her two daughters. She'll call them daily and she'll stop by and see them weekly. My son is her youngest grand baby and her other ones were oopsies by her daughters sleeping around. My DH is her oldest son and we wanted our baby , well the problem is she dosent call to check on her grandson, she dosent come over and she works around the corner, it'll take her 1 minute to get to my home. But she will never come by. And remind everyone that she's always calling my DH for money to pay her bills and he gives it to her. we go to the same church and every Sunday when we go to church everyone wants to hold my baby or see him and here she comes out of nowhere saying "Let me hold my grand baby" taking him from whoever was holding him. And she'll kiss up on him and try to act like she's the best grandmother in the world when she's really a Sorry awful grandmother that I rather just not come around at all even on Sundays. She'll parade her other grand kids around but won't even call to ask ab my son who wasn't a mistake! I talked to my DH (her son) about this and told him it breaks my heart bc my baby deserves real love bc he is a miracle baby. And he told me I should tell her then and tell her how I feel this Sunday, I think I am bc it breaks my heart but I guess no one will ever love my child as I will but is a phone call to much to ask for??? 

I guess I just vented....woosahhhh!!


----------



## nevergivingup

O sorry Kat ab your cat, I do believe you're doing what u think is best for your fur baby, :hugs: I hope you heal with time.

SWEETZ: Wowsers.....Idk those syptms are the same as Prego signs.....and the 10th is so far away when I'm so anxious to find out! Gas is symp. # 1!! Backache gave mine away.... SWEETZZZZZZZZZZZZ ( I'm singing)


----------



## Sweetz33

[email protected]!! Sometimes a woosah helps...trust me I do it often. I agree with DH...you need to tell her how you feel or it will just eat you up inside. 

I am not sure if it is just that I am irritable lately, but I have become very snarky. I am about to tear my DH a new one. I woke up, baby was still asleep, so to be nice I started the coffee for him, but said I am laying back down bc I am a bit tired. He said ok. Then said something to me in a loud voice (not yelling but loud) and my dog (who is awesome btw) went into mommy protect mode. He then called her stupid and started ranking on my dog...mistake #1. NO ONE messes with my dog. Then he goes out to make his coffee and makes so much freaking noise he wakes up the baby. Welp, there goes my extra (maybe) hour of sleep. Mistake #2. He comes in bedroom to say bye and asks why I am grumpy...I tell him bc you made so much noise you woke up baby, he blew me off and told me to stop being so cranky. BIG MISTAKE #3. Then he leaves and doesn't take our 2 dogs out...wtf?! He ALWAYS takes the dogs out to at least pee...Mistake #4. So I say f-it. Get up, take the dogs out. Then I come back in and *twitch* I see coffee and sugar spilled all over the counter. Mistake #5...this man has but my already grouchy mood lately into the stratosphere. I think I shall copy Never.......

WOOOOOOOOSSSAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Sweetz33

nevergivingup said:


> O sorry Kat ab your cat, I do believe you're doing what u think is best for your fur baby, :hugs: I hope you heal with time.
> 
> SWEETZ: Wowsers.....Idk those syptms are the same as Prego signs.....and the 10th is so far away when I'm so anxious to find out! Gas is symp. # 1!! Backache gave mine away.... SWEETZZZZZZZZZZZZ ( I'm singing)

Is super cranky wanna bite someones head off a symptom? ROFLMAO:haha:


----------



## ESwemba84

So sorry Kat. He won't be in pain anymore. :cry::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Kat I'm so so sorry to read about that difficult decision you have had to make , you must be devastated . Knowing you are making your friends last journey a pain free one is so courageous of you . You are in my thoughts . Soon your friend will be running free at rainbow bridge xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor;
those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, 
just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; 
they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, 
but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. 
His bright eyes are intent; 
His eager body quivers. 
Suddenly he begins to run from the group, 
flying over the green grass, 
his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, 
and when you and your special friend finally meet, 
you cling together in joyous reunion, 
never to be parted again. 
The happy kisses rain upon your face; 
your hands again caress the beloved head, 
and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, 
so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 
​(((((Kat))))):hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Kat, I am so sorry about your kitty. It's such a hard to decision to make but you're making sure he is as comfortable and happy as possible. Thinking of you.:hugs:

never - I hope you are able to sort things out with your MiL. Hopefully, she simply doesn't realizing she is favouring her other grandkids over yours or that you even want her around. I mean, a lot of girls on this site complain about having their MiLs around too much so some MiLs just stay away all together. Maybe once she realizes you want her around she'll only be too happy to come.

Sweetz - I hope your dh is more sensitive in the future. I don't think they can appreciate how tiring and stressful being the primary care taker of a baby can be or how precious sleep becomes. And our post partum hormones make everything seem even more tragic than they already are. I think I hated my dh on and off throughout the first year. It does get better though.

afm - starting to feel yucky more and more. It's all part and parcel of the pregnant gig. I'm trying to think positive and hope these are all signs that things are going well.


----------



## eyemom

I am so so behind. I have just kinda sorta caught up. Will try to type up a proper reply tonight. But still cheering for everyone. And Kat :hugs: :(


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Starry!! I agree but I just hope she thinks that way too. How's bedrest going so far I know u said u were bored, do u have any plans to do while u wait?

Sweetz: o my those DH know they can push some buttons....all I be thinking in my head is o you'll need me buddy...even if it is just for some :sex: they have no idea how much work it is to take care of these little boogers and have to entertain them bc mine will never sit still. And the sugar will drive me crazy too don't he know you're OCD! If only the roles could switch for one day so they could see how 30 mins of those babies sleeping is like gold to us. You're def not extra irritable you're just extra noticeable this morning. I was like that all this week during AF, I was like a dragon ready to bite my DH head off then burn him up afterwards.....so we'll see what's yours stemming from soon until then keep it going......WOOSAHHHHHH:haha:


----------



## MamaTex

dovkav123: Welcome to the thread ma'am!! How did your test turn out?

ttcmoon: Glad you are with a caring clinic. It is so important to have the right support!!

mowat: Crossing my fingers for you. I hope your body starts cooperating. 

mackjess: Sorry about your stroke of bad luck. I would be so livid with the admin at work. I hope you find a replacement for your old baby sitter. How crappy!!

garfie: Hope you got some cake. I have been tempted to make one but I know I don't need all that sugary goodness!!! I am going to wait for a more special occasion. 

Kat S: So sorry about your cat. Just know that you ARE doing something for your cat. You are loving it and they definitely sense that. 

ESwemba: I hate to read that you have another bad disc. I hope you and the surgeon can work out a good action plan. 

Sweetz33: Those symptoms you are describing could very well be the Stork getting ready to come for another visit or it could be AF lol. Time will tell. 

Never: I can browse the website on my phone and have it propped on my Bobby Pillow while I feed Sky or browse with the mouse in one hand as I hold Sky. I am able to do personals because she is sleeping. She normally falls asleep around this time so it affords me some free time. 

Speaking of Sky, her next doctor appointment is on Oct 21st when she will be two months. She is set to get some immunizations. I hated seeing her get that jab for the newborn screening so I know I will wince again when she has to get immunized. As for your MIL she is definitely not being fair to you and her grandson. I would speak with her directly. Just ask her point blank what is up. I know it is easy to get caught up in our own lives, but if she makes time for the other grand children there is no reason she cannot make time for the one she has from you and your DH!! 

Starry: Glad to see things are progressing

Pink: Oh my goodness!! You are over 30 weeks. How crazy is that? Time is starting to fly!

Tricia: Hey there!! You are coming along as well. So exciting!!

eyemom: Glad your HSG went well!!

AFM: The post partum bleeding has finally stopped I think. It has been almost a week. I am starting to think AF might be on the way. I had about two days of increased discharge and then it tapered off. I have also started to cramp ever so slightly. It takes me by surprise. I haven't been getting irritable or tired like I normally do right before AF so I am not sure what is going on.

On Wednesday I pricked myself after a rather carb heavy breakfast to see what my blood sugar was looking like. It was 114 after eating a few biscuits with sausage gravy and jelly (two I had with sausage gravy and two I had with jelly). I decided I deserved a treat that morning haha. It looks like I don't still have diabetes which is good.


----------



## Sweetz33

I am usually not this evil...unless it is a day or two before AF so maybe she is coming super early this month. Ugh just got a super weird taste in my mouth though...YUCK!! I am also craving tuna....rofl fudgin hormones...


----------



## mackjess

Hmm, the weird mouth taste was a deffo symptom for me sweetz!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ok Blimey I've been AWOL for a couple of days and soooo much has happened so sorry if I miss peeps

Never, like others have said just mention it to your mil and see what she says she might think that you don't need her as your so capable, I know the same happened with my gran when my niece was born, she was the second grand daughter, there had been only one for about 7 years then my niece came along and she never got the same love or attention my sis went mental eventually but gran didn't realise after she made more of an effort, another 8 years on and my lil girl is coming and I don't expect her to make too much effort she's 84 now tho she did buy my mattresses for the cot and Moses basket and some bedding today do no complaints here. 

Mack sorry your having troubles I'm sure it'll sort out. 

Sweetz did I miss a page are you preggers again?!?!?!? Are we symptom spotting how exciting!

Garfie I deffo think I missed a page as I no nothing about cake but I hope it was good, I've been craving anything sweet but at my last mw appt there was sugar in my pee and she was concerned so I'm trying to cut down :-(

Sorry everyone else I've missed I'm really all over the shop at the mo baby brain has gone to a whole new level honestly I don't know what's going on lol
I have officially finished work, the dr signed me off until my mat leave starts, the SPD has gone to a new level too and I've officially given up leaving the house, thank god for Internet shopping and sky tv!

Hope your all well and hugs to all x


----------



## Sweetz33

Not that I know of Pink lol You are almost done!! woohoo!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

THANKS ladies for all the advice!! I agree with you all so I'm going over in my head now how I should present this too her in a cordial way.

MamaTex: Nect baby I'm def getting me a boppy pillow, all I used was my regular pillows, I bet that boppy pillow worked better then those things. And don't u worry to much the pain will be over real quick but in sure she might holler her little head off at least I know my LO did. Had me about to cry bc he was in so much pain afterwards...now he's a pro at it...at least after he gets the shot. And man did that lunch sound great or was it breakfast.. All I know is if I eat 1 biscuit it will show the next morning and I will be 10lb heavier. But you deserve it I agree. If I was still nursing I would def treat myself being that you have to eat extra calories. And Yayy for bleeding stopping, that was a great feeling!

Pinkcasi: Well your gran don't sound to bad at least she did buy you something my MIL haven't brought him anything since he was born. She's just so awful! Glad to hear you're out of work, you need to spend the rest of these days relaxing and lying down.

AFM: My LO is sooooooo busy!! He's starting to crawl and he's trying to get into everything!! I just want to throw everything in the storage rm so he can't get into anything!


----------



## Starry Night

never - that is probably a good idea about putting your nice things away for the next couple of years. I would love to try and decorate my living room to be a grown up space but the way my house is laid out you have to go through it to get to the bedrooms, bathrooms, etc. It's a through-way. He's going to be playing in it so I have simply put most of my things away for now and will wait until I am done having little kids to put out my curios, vases, nice candle holders, etc.

Last Christmas we had to decorate the tree so everything was out of arm's reach. The bottom was empty and it looked so silly but it was the only way! This year even more space at the bottom will be bare as I still won't be able to trust him! :haha: Maybe Christmas 2014....but then...I will hopefully have another little one to mess things up. (please, oh please [-o&lt;)

mama - I've always had dh hold ds during needles because I get too teary and anxious. You might want to have some infant tylenol on hand as sometimes vaccinations can make babies a little sore and grumpy for the rest of the day. Though ask her doctor about it first! DS ended up being just fine after his shots so not all babies are affected in the same way.


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry I like the way u think!! You're going for 3 eh, I'm right behind you!! Unfortunately I will have to skip 2014 but hopefully I'll be right behind ya. I still haven't child proof my home yet I still have my pretty antiquish y'all vases sitting on the floors. Pine combs with little pieces to them sitting low for easy access, my home halfway looks like no kid stays here then u turn around and it has blankets spread on the floor for crawling, bouncer in the middle if the floor and remind u He has the big huge bouncer, a gym a baby chair then there's his blocks, toy rings and v-tech toys trying to teach anyone in reach the ABC's and colors with all that noise. I really need to put my house stuff away but I'm in denial that my place can still look decoratively cute and babyish at the same time. Maybe I need to come into the light and get to child proofing.

SN: I'm so ready for church today to talk to my MIL as well as a couple more of his family....it's time to clean house!


----------



## Left wonderin

What a bunch of busy ladies you all are :) Starry feeling uck is good :) the uck er the better ;) 

Never good luck with the chats with mil and co .... Sounds like they are needed 
SWeetz Laughing at the idea of you biting your oh head off !!! Mrs dragon lady ! 
Mama maybe you could superglue your vases to the floor - instant child proofing ;) 
Pink ouch you sound in a lot of discomfort , but no Long to go now eeeeek 

AFM : My bump has finally arrived but still has some growing to do lol !!!! Tommrow is my scan and a little nervous now as well as SUPER excited :) only one more sleep !!!! LO is wiggling and flip flopping around loads its such a comfort to feel :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Never....anything breakable by dropping or drooling needs to be put away ASAP lol

Woke up around 1:30am with HORRIBLE nausea....and woke up this morning with nausea and heartburn. Oye....if this is AF I wish she would just come already. FF had a slight temp increase from 97.86 to 97.89...nothing significant. If it keeps rising and the nausea doesn't give up I guess I will test. AF is due in a week....so either she is coming early or the latter.


----------



## Starry Night

never - Christmas 2014 this baby will be 7 months so hopefully no baby number 3 on the way just yet. :winkwink: I still daydream about baby number 3 but odds are we'll be done if we get to keep this one. I think you still have some time to put your stuff away. It's the toddler stage that really takes a number on your breakable stuff!

left - hurray for baby bump!!

pink - I hope today brings you less pain. I can't imagine what it must be like. 

afm - m/s finally hit full on last night. Still no barfing (yet...I don't want to jinx things) but I do feel pretty miserable. It's hitting early for me so I hope it's a good sign. I might do what I did with my son's pregnancy and live off of Gold Fish crackers and strawberry yogurt. Not much else is seeming palatable.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys I'm just resting lots if my oh will let me, he woke me up when he came in at 4.40 am and I was awake then until at least 6am he's in do much trouble!

Left yay for bump it's so lovely when you can finally see it right and don't worry you'll be huge before you know it lol can't wait for your scan everything will be wonderful I just know it!

Starry I really hope to all the gods that your tree gets trashed next Xmas for all the right reasons, this one is a keeper I just know it!

Never let us know how 'the talk' goes hope it goes well. 

Sweetz nausea sounds ominous.....

I'm not complaining but I so wish this was over now, who knew I would miss sill things like lying on my back, sometimes I do it just for 5 mins or so but it's not so good anymore it's like having a bowling ball on you lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Never I am dying laughing...my house looked like a bachelor pad of sorts. Sports memorabilia EVERYWHERE! (DH and I are huge football & baseball fans) Then I had my breakable knickknacks everywhere....I had my house dog/cat safe so I thought, eh...won't have to do much. Then lil Xan got ahold of one of my baseball cards and I was like...hmmmm maybe not. My rule right now is everything BELOW my waist needs to be babyproofed. You walk into my living room and you see a baby gate, foam playmat, teething toys, rattles of all shapes and sizes, high chair, baby swing, baby walker and some baby books. Everything pet or adult related is either out of living room or REALLY scarce. LOL I mean yeah the TV, PS3, Wii and cable box are still in there...but everything else is either in a baby free zone (aka the entry way room) or packed up. There is no doubt that lil Xan is the king of this castle. Even his big brother's room has the occasional baby item in it HAHAHA Did I mention his brother is 18 ROFLMAO


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG I totally understand Pink....near the end I had moved onto the futon in the living room as I couldn't even get on my bed haha only comfy position was side. I tried to lay on my back once...ended up in disaster and me hollering for DH bc I couldn't roll over. HAHA You are almost there girl..... :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok...not sure who has a bump now but WOOHOOO!!! 

Starry...my tree is never safe....I have a cat. A very curious and slightly destructive cat.

I talked to DH and we decided since neither of us are in the mood for disappointment, I won't be testing until the 10th if at all possible. AF is due the 6th. I was late in Aug. I always start on the 6th, Aug was the 10th....so yeah. He told me if we are he is super excited....and that he hopes it is a girl lol


----------



## eyemom

Ohhh boy here comes a massive wall of text. Sorry in advance!

ES: So bummed to hear about another bad disc! Hope you can get some relief and you've already seen the worst of it. Hope the thing you noticed about your uterus turns out to be no big thing too.

Kat been thinking of your and your precious kitty. Hope you're holding up as well as possible.

Oh man, timing a pregnancy, for me that line of thought feels like another lifetime ago. :blush: Never, I hope everything turns out just how you want it. <3 

Never, sorry about the MIL issues. :( I hope it gets sorted out. I have MIL issues too of a different sort (DH is only child, DD is only granddaughter). She's home bound to the extreme, which is kind of sad, but it is hard to feel pity because she has done it to herself and she's made zero effort to improve her life. She's only 59 or 60 so it's not like she's really old. When DH and I were dating, she was so much fun. But something switched and now she's basically a horrible wife, mother, and grandmother. I know she loves her husband and her son and her granddaughter. She just sucks at it. Someday I am going to have to try to explain why that grandma has never come to visit even once, not even when she was born, not even for a birthday party. :( Facetime does not take the place of real life. ANYWAY, sorry didn't mean to make that about me! Go ahead and vent! Did you get to talk to her today?

WOOSAHHHH! I gotta try to incorporate that into my daily vocabulary.

Starry, sorry you're feeling lousy but hopeful it's a good sign!

MamaTex, you really are supermama you managed to sort through everything with a tiny baby at home. Good to see you. :)

Pink, sorry you're so miserable. :( Glad you don't have to go back to work though, wow! Can't believe how close it's getting to your little girl's arrival. I came in at the tail end of MamaTex's pregnancy and one other...oh man I'm a bad person, who had her baby just before Mama? Mackjess right? But you're the first I've been around to kind of watch as you go along, so it is so so exciting to know that your baby girl will be here soon. :)

Re: Boppy pillows. I could not have lived without mine! I had one from day 1, but I didn't bring it to the hospital. Will definitely have to bring it next time, God willing there is a next time. I have heard that other nursing pillows are better? or at least as good. But no personal experience.

Left, YAYYYY for a bump! Just love that wiggling, flip flopping sensation. <3

Sweetz, the 10th! I understand the reasoning, but daaannnng girl you know how to keep us on the edge of our seats. ;) Also, my rule of thumb for babyproofing...take the distance you think the child can reach...then double it. *lol* My child might just have monkey arms. :)

ttcmoon, haven't seen you around in a bit, hope you're doing alright.

Sorry all those I missed. Rooting for everyone. <3

AFM uuurrrrghhhh I wish I knew what in the world was going on. I started on the OPKs early, not really expecting much at first but I've ov'd a on day 12 a couple of times recently and I didn't want to miss it. Libido was starting to ramp up a little bit :blush: so I thought it was probably going to be soon. Today, CD 12 (maayyyybe 13 if I counted wrong), In the morning, I started having what I thought was the beginning of fertile CM, so I thought cool I may get my +opk tonight (within the normal range for me). Later in the day, ***SORRY TMI WARNING*** I thought I felt more in my underwear. Next time I went to the bathroom, I looked down and it was BLOOD! Definitely more than "just spotting," more like a light AF day. I have had very light mid-cycle spotting before just in the last few cycles, but never bright red and AF-like, and never this much. It was still nothing a panty liner couldn't handle, but way more than anything I have ever experienced without it being a period. And it's not ovulation spotting because I know I haven't ov'd yet. I'm so frustrated, I just wish I knew for sure what was going on. I did have the HSG on CD 7, and AF at that point was down to a trickle. So I spotted for 2 more days (could have been AF or a result of the HSG or both), then nothing on days 8-11 and now this. :( No cramping, no fever, no other symptoms of anything at all. It still doesn't seem quite like AF other than the amount and the color. Just so confused. I was all excited to try after the HSG, and now I'm worried about maybe an anov cycle??? (never had one before) which would just mean more waiting. :( And if it's not an anovulatory thing, none of the other options I can think of sound all that great either. Ugh. But I guess all I can do is just wait and see what happens.

Also worried now, I am using those OPKs I bought on clearance that don't expire til December. WHAT IF I already ovulated and missed it???? But still I never had any other signs. My temp has been all over the place this cycle too, though I didn't temp this morning because I had a sick dd in my bed and I didn't sleep at all. (I know on my chart it looks like my temp is starting to spike but I took it way way late that day so if I factor that in it's not really all that high.) Eghhhhhhh.....

Wait wait wait. WOOOOOOSAAAHHHHHHHHH~


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL yeah I need to be patient...but y'all know me....I will prolly give in. Hubby is bringing me McDonald's as we speak...mmmmm lol

Eye....my chart looked like yours when I was super stressed out and my sleeping pattern was messed up. You think that might be it with you? I also had a light period day too.


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz33 said:


> LOL yeah I need to be patient...but y'all know me....I will prolly give in. Hubby is bringing me McDonald's as we speak...mmmmm lol
> 
> Eye....my chart looked like yours when I was super stressed out and my sleeping pattern was messed up. You think that might be it with you? I also had a light period day too.

My sleep has been crap but it has been crappier. And I've been mildly stressed, but I've endured much worse without it affecting my cycle in such a way. But who knows??? I hope that's all there is to it!


----------



## nevergivingup

Happy Monday ladies well at least I hope it will be.

Starry: that's so awesome how we know how our body will do you said in a previous post that your m/s don't kick in until around 6 weeks and here it is. Oooo the nausea and barely can eat phase....as much as I love those goldfish try to get more then that in your body and not to much of that cheese for constipation is even worse during your pregnancy, I'm thinking the yummy yogurt will balance of out I'm sure u got this under control since you've been through this before but pregnancy take u through a million emotions! And lol I'm trying to impregnate you with baby # 3 via internet already and baby # 2 has to come out, I guess I just need a partner for wen I work on baby # 3. And we're claiming this baby for you so no more "if we get to keep this one", positive thoughts ma'am. This one has to be yours. And the barfing is horrible! I can take all the other Symptns sickness but not the barfing. So I hope that passes u by unless u want it...

Sweetz: Aug 10th O the torture!!! And waking up with nausea...Sweetz if this is AF then she's one mean lady bc the nasty taste in your mouth and being hungry is signs for pregnancy. Lol at your place being a bachelor pad, I actually envisioned it as you were describing it as it sounds awesome!!Xander has his own bachelor toy pad I see so y must they bother our things...greedy babies!! And although my DH say Our DS don't run a thing over here he's in denial that, that little 17lb baby runs it all!

Pink: a Sorry ab this pregnancy taking a toll on your body. Around the end of mine it was painful too but I was so stressed that I gained so much weight I think I was ready for him to come. It'll be worth it once she gets here....and you'll be ready to start on baby #2 in no time...lol. Ok I'm just kidding here I am trying to impregnate u too via internet!

Mackjess: Hi ma'am :hi: Did you find a solution yet to your babysitting problems?

Leftwondering: a Yayyy for the bump finally showing!! That is awesome. Now take lots of oics to see how U've grown. So excited for your scan today!!

Eye mom: what the world is up with that?? Do u reckoned it's from the hsg test? For you to bleed like that and not be AF def worries me. Did u think ab calling your doc or will they see u for that? When I started using those opks, I didn't take any chances I started POAS on them the first day after my AF even though I knew I wasn't going ovulate until 2 wks after but I didn't want to miss anything due to my body acting crazy after my m/c. I wonder what it is bc you def have my eyebrows raised, I hope you find an answer soon bc I want to reassure you that maybe it's nothing...maybe it's from the hsg testing. Next pregnancy I will def be taking me a boppy pillow to the hospital. And yes ma'am you me and Sweetz can all WOOOOHSAHHH together! It def sounds like you're almost I'm the same situation as me with your MIL. I agree I know she loves my son but it's a better way to show it! And no apologies I'm glad you told me I wasn't the only one with a sorry MIL!

Kat S: Thinking about ya, hope your doing ok. 

Hi :hi: to all the ladies here and afar

AFM: Well the odds were in my MIL FAVOR, she came late to church today so I missed out on that early window to talk to her before church started. And to add insult to injury she brought her 2 other grands to church and as always walking around so proudly of them and then had the nerve to sit them on the chair beside me and my DH. My DH just looked disgustingly at her and turn his head. We're not angry at the other grands bc they're just babies and have nothing to do with this it's her who we have the problem with. So the whole church service they stayed with me. Then after church we all ate at church so it was too many people around so I couldn't get to her but then while I'm sitting down eating with my baby here she comes smiling and asking to get him with her hands out....of course I didn't want to cause a scene so I just gave him up after almost everyone was gone she didn't have anyone to show him off infront of so of course she brought him bk to me. So once almost everyone was gone I had the chance until my DH found me and said, "Let's Go" so as y'all can see I didn't get a chance to talk to her nor the others who were on my list. I don't want to call bc I rather is be favs to face so bc she's a 1 day 30 minute grandmother I will have to wait until next Sunday to talk to her......WOOOHHSAHHHH!!! AF has left the building!!

P.s. Sorry ab any Typos...writing from my iPhone.


----------



## eyemom

Never, sorry you didn't get a chance to talk to her. That's frustrating. Hopefully it won't eat you up too bad until the next opportunity.

I may call the Dr today for my sanity if nothing else. Since yesterday was Sunday, it wasn't really anything to bug the on-call Dr about. The HSG was the only thing this cycle that was truly out of the ordinary, but I don't think this is a normal thing to have happen after that. :-(

We went ahead and dtd last night, hope that wasn't a mistake. :-(


----------



## Sweetz33

DANGIT NEVER!!! *rawr* Just think of it this way, things happen in HIS time, not ours. So maybe that wasn't the best time. Eh? Whatcha think?

Eye, I really hope they figure out what is going on. How frustrating.

AFM Temp went down .01...but I slept like crap. I went to sleep around 1:30, was awoken at 6:30 bc SS missed the bus and locked himself out. Then got up at 8:30 with screaming baby. Have a headache today and am a bit nauseous and still crampy. My breathing is a bit messed up but I am assuming that is my allergies. I am just taking it easy today and trying not to obsess. I got my BFP with Xan on dpo 10....I am dpo 11 right now...so not testing is kinda killing me right now. HAHAHA


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - yikes, that doesn't sound good. I did have a short annovalatory cycle after my m/c in the fall. It was only 18 days long. I got my bfp the cycle after that. But I think it would be fair to call the doctor considering your hsg.

sweetz - how exciting, I'm holding my breath until you test. I guess you could be getting extreme PMS signs as that happened to me a few times post partum but yours sound more significant. Fingers crossed!

never - sorry that you didn't get a chance to get to speak with your mother-in-law. I agree that this is something better done face to face. Is there any way you could visit her during the week or is that part of the problem? 

afm - well, no worries about me eating too many gold fish crackers. I was feeling sick last night so I started nibbling on them and I felt worse!! The yogurt is still OK but I have an even bigger problem. I might be stuck on the brownie diet again. :dohh: Not only are brownies one of the few foods I can get down, they actually make my nausea go away!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: At least yogurts, cheese and pasta and eggs are more natural foods. I forced myself to eat a kiwi fruit this morning but it was like sucking on battery acid. Did not enjoy it at all (normally I love kiwi). Yesterday, I had to choke down a small handful of blueberries. I'm not even attempting veggies at this point. I gag before they reach my mouth. Why can't I crave healthy foods???


----------



## eyemom

:-( I still haven't called, I don't know. Haven't bled anymore today.

Oh man, my first tri I just wanted bland foods. Rice mostly. I also didn't want anything to do with veggies and normally I like them a lot. I did like a kind of vinegary salad I could get from a local Italian restaurant. And pasta after those first few weeks. Hope you can find some good things you enjoy and can keep down!


----------



## Sweetz33

During my 1st trimester all I could eat was ginger snaps and apple cin oatmeal and only thing I could drink was peach juice. 

Eye...I would still call. Better safe than sorry.

Ok I broke down and got a test....BFN. I am not due until Sunday so it might be too early LOL. I blame you Never LOL You got me too impatient with your impatience hahah jk love ya girl


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh no sorry sweetz really thought you were, maybe it's too early tho.

Oh never shame about your mil but I guess it can wait another week, just make sure you do it this week deffo!

Eye hope your cycle sorts itself out it's a nightmare to not know what's going on. 

Afm well considering I'm not leaving the house and I'm just sat on the sofa watching tv there really is nothing to report, I'm soooo bored I miss being able to go out and do stuff, my oh was supposed to finish early and we were guna have a cosy DVD night but surprise surprise he's had to work after all, so another night on my own, I miss people!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies back from my scan and even more in love with this LO than ever . LO was yawning , with thier little hand resting on their cheek then under their chin . Then started to pull at their little legs :) everything looked wonderful :) thank God :) I'm so happy ...........

So ladies I'm ................. Team ............... ;)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg omg well?!? Well?!?!?!?! I NEED to know!
So glad all is well though happy days!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I'd like you to meet baby Sean Joseph Bowe :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pinkcasi

*scream* omg omg so precious lil Sean oh I'm soooo happy for you what a lil beauty!!!!


----------



## Tricia173

Left wonderin said:


> Well I'd like you to meet baby Sean Joseph Bowe :cloud9:

That is so exciting! So glad everything looks good! :)

I can wait for my 20 week scan!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink I am so over the moon :) a little prince for your princess :) they also moved my dates again !! Now I'm due the 11th of February instead of the 15th ! 11th is now my official ate lol........ 

He was just so adorable and I can't believe I've made it this far ! I'm so so grateful and feeling so so blessed :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Another just for fun when he turned towards us !


----------



## Starry Night

Aha! You ARE having a boy!!! Congratulations on your little prince.


----------



## garfie

Congrats on your little prince :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Congrats on your Lil' Prince!!!! Boys are AWESOME~!


----------



## Starry Night

I agree! They are so much fun.

Still hoping my little beanie is a girl though.


----------



## nevergivingup

O my. I went away for 5 minutes and had to read 2 pages to catch up!!! No complaints here. 

SWEETZ: Haha, I'll take the blame. I know it's my fault, I'm so impatient SWEETZ!! To have one of the 1st set of preggers to be pregnant again is awesome and so beautiful. I wish it could've been me testing and waiting to see what it will be. Don't u worry it's still early. FX for ya!!

Eyemom: As long as it's normal then we have nothing to worry about!! But I do believe if it starts again you need to call your doc.

Pinkcasi: Don't u worry you'll be able to mingle with the commoners soon enough just less then 10 more weeks to go then you'll no showing your little princess off.

Left wondering: CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY BOY!!! Welcome to team BOYS! It's so awesome to raise a little boy!! That u/s was perfect thanks for sharing it with us!!! 

AFM: I will wait next week bc my DH dosent want me to go over there by myself bc his brothers still stay with her and he don't trust their judgement esp. With his son being with me. But I do believe everything happens in his timing and I don't think it was meant to be.


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz33 said:


> Eye...I would still call. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Ok I broke down and got a test....BFN. I am not due until Sunday so it might be too early LOL. I blame you Never LOL You got me too impatient with your impatience hahah jk love ya girl

I probably should have, but I didn't. I kept thinking, "better wait and make sure I don't bleed anymore so I know what to tell them." Well I never bled and then all of a sudden office hours are over.

Sorry about the BFN. Who knows maybe it is early. I'm sure you mentioned a few pages back, but do I remember right...you're not really trying because your LO is still pretty little, but you'd still be excited if it happens? If that's the case, I kinda sorta maybe halfway understand how it feels to see that bfn. Even when I wasn't ready for a child, I still felt a little sadness when I took a negative test. It's kind of a weird feeling.



Left wonderin said:


> Well I'd like you to meet baby Sean Joseph Bowe :cloud9:

Ahhhhh he already has a name even! SO MANY CONGRATS! :happydance:

My girl is a February baby too. And hey that's kind of cool about the EDD. You get to meet him a little sooner now maybe. :)



nevergivingup said:


> Eyemom: As long as it's normal then we have nothing to worry about!! But I do believe if it starts again you need to call your doc.

Well it's definitely not normal. :-/ I may just keep a close watch at what my body is doing and go from there. Hopefully it's just a one-off. I mean I've never had dye shot up into my uterus before either.

I definitely agree your DH should be around whenever you talk to your MIL. Maybe he should even do most of the talking? I don't know. Hope it all goes over well.


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Eyemom I will def wait on my DH to talk to her. And I hope your bleeding stay away. And when u say it like that, that you never had any dye stuck in your uterus strange things will happen.

Random Vent moment: I'm in class and some of my fellow students are sooo ignorant to the point where I have to turn around and look them in their face like....why are u here again?? And turn around and pray time goes faster. O well instructor walked in, later ladies! Hope everyone have a terrific Tuesday!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh man, I leave the board for a few days and it blows up! Lol.

I'm not really feeling well right now. I had allergy testing last Monday, and it set off this systemic reaction, so I just feel flu-like and congested. Ugh.

Sweetz, I hope it turns into a BFP.

Left, congrats on your boy!

Eye, I had some weirdness after my HSG too. Mine was not red, but a large section of tissue. It was lining. I guess the HSG just disrupts that too. Some people have luck in the cycle following the HSG.

Starry, sorry about the MS. I never had any. So maybe that's a good sign.

Everyone else, I'm sorry to not respond individually. My brain is not working.

AFM, I'm just patiently waiting on my appointment with the surgeon tomorrow. Hurting and feeling sick at the same time is awful, and hubby is out of town until Wednesday. They shut the government down dohh:) and since hubby is a civilian, he doesn't get paid. So frustrating. 

Also, I should probably stop trying to decipher my own diagnostic tests. The thing I thought was my uterus was actually bladder, and probably was different this year because I had just peed. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Uterus still looks the same. Good thing I didn't go showing any doctors my 'brilliant' find from Google University.


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL Never you crack me up. I agree waiting for the DH is the way to go fo shizzle. 

ES Google University has lost a lot of funding *giggles*

AFM...not sure what my body is doing. Another temp rise this AM. Just still feeling really off....I think AF is coming to be perfectly honest. Had a horrible nightmare last night on top of everything. I am stressed over our government crap...gotta love it eh? On a good note though...DH and I sat down and talked last night. He said if we are not preggos this time around, he wants to actively start trying again. Soooo.....if we don't get our BFP this time around, we are no longer NTNP, but TTC again. :) *calm down Never....I know you are totally spazzing and prolly did a squeal LOL*

Well, gotta go put out the furkids. They are looking at me and doing their pee pee wiggles LOL

Here is my chart seeing as I still can't figure out how to put it in my siggy...


----------



## Pinkcasi

Well I don't know about never but I let out a squeal, my oh gave me a 'huh?' Look, yey for ttc again, you really are a glutton for punishment lol


----------



## Left wonderin

SWeetz good for you :) delighted for you :) a big squeal for me :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks ladies! I can't wait for Never's response haha Pink too funny about your OH hahaha and I am a glutton for punishment....what is WRONG with me haha


----------



## Pinkcasi

Having babies is addictive for some it's like tattoos you either have loads or you have one and never again, let me just say I have one tattoo and I will have one baby, every time I say it my oh asks for it in writing so here it is I will never want another baby! I love her and all but I couldn't go through this again. 
But we'll see how I feel once she's here it might be a different story lol


----------



## ESwemba84

If I end up with one, just one......I'll be beyond happy.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh es I'm sorry I know it's like a kick in the teeth when people complain about kids or being pregnant when it's all you want in the world. You will get there and when you do all this struggling just won't matter anymore it'll all be worth it


----------



## Left wonderin

ES you will get there xxxxxx how long are you on a break for ?


----------



## Starry Night

I will say from previous experience that a hellish pregnancy and delivery are definitely all worth it in the end. While I was pregnant with DS I was certain I could not go through that again but once he arrived and we realized what a blessing he is, Dh and I agreed that we would fight for a second, whatever it took. We had also agreed that if it did take a fight and/or another hellish pregnancy to get that second child then we would stop.


----------



## ESwemba84

Left wonderin said:


> ES you will get there xxxxxx how long are you on a break for ?

I'm not sure. After my infertility support group tonight, and with my back in pain, I definitely know now isn't the right time to go through treatments. I know I will know when the time is right.:flower:

I talked with my husband and we know we probably don't have as much time to try as most couples our age....because of my decreased ovarian function. But I think I just don't have the energy to put towards fertility stuff right now. Hopefully it'll happen by accident!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh ES I really feel for you . I suffered terribly with my back in excrutiating pain , its so awful and really wears you out . Its exhausting !!! Life seems 1,0000000 times harder with back pain . No wonder your worn out ! When you get your back sorted out you will feel like a new women :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nevergivingup

S-W-E-E-T-Z: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: It's 7am I'm lying in the bed next to my sleeping DH and once I read your post all the covers and sheets flew up in the air from me kicking my feet beating them against the bed from laughing and wailing so hard. My poor DH woke up with red eyes...."what's Wrong....what's wrong!" All I could do was smile a tell him to go bk to sleep....O how I wanted to tell him Our Sweetz is TTC!! He knows ab the ladies here and all our TTC addictions so once he wakes up and I tell him ab u Sweetz and he's going to say...."O so I guess u want to Try again now too?! And I will say In my 5 year old voice "Yes please." :haha: Sweetz doing it y can't we!!! I want another baby due with Sweetz!!! By now I'm throwing the 5 year old t tantrum with my lips poked out. :haha: he keeps asking me everytime he sees me on this board, "Are any of the ladies who had babies with u trying yet?" How AWESOME SWEETZ!! I'm over the moon. 

Now I'm off to the gym singing...."la la laaaa di di do di deeeeee"


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Eswemba, I'm so sorry about all you're going through, I do hope it happens and unfortunately when we're this addicted to TTC it's never an accident bc we're always thinking ab it and if not it's in our mind somewhere but we do like to think we're NTNP to make us feel better. ES I know it's cliche but please don't give up u so deserve this it will happen in time when it's time.

Starry; Happt to hear you got that BFP b4 stopping..:Yayy!

Pinkcasi: make sure u stay current with us after u have ur baby girl so we can be the first to hear you say..."We're trying again." Or maybe you may stick to your decision, but they are sooo freakish adorable the smell of them gives me baby fever again! But u may be the 1 that's holding their ground against those sweet smelling babies.

Hi everyone :hi:

AFM: We had family time yesterday and went shopping, well in the parking lot of the mall this couple just had twins and they parked right besides us and it was a boy and girl. They were sooo precious and then I was taken bk a moment and got alittle down bc I lost my DS other bro/sis. And I wanted s/he bk at that moment. And my DH saw my face and said baby it will happen, it wasn't meant to be at that time, s/he wasn't in our deck of cards. He was right but o how I daydream about my other baby. O well....


----------



## Kat S

Left wonderin said:


> Well I'd like you to meet baby Sean Joseph Bowe :cloud9:

Oh Left! He's so adorable! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> If I end up with one, just one......I'll be beyond happy.

That is EXACTLY how I feel. I'm terrified at the thought that I'll never be a mommy and experience all the "firsts" other ladies take for granted.


----------



## Kat S

Was it on this thread that people were recommending a supplement to help boost DH's sperm count? I think it's time to get it and I can't remember what it was!


----------



## Sweetz33

ES - I have chronic back pain due to DDD (Digenerative Disc Disorder) back pains are not pleasant. *hugs*

[email protected]!!! How did I know you would spaz out HAHA I was outside with the dogs letting them do their "thing" and I bust out laughing. My dogs looked at me like I was on something hahaha You are a riot!!!

HUGS to everyone else!!

AFM - Pretty sure this month I am out. Woke up feeling very nauseous, but also had a HUGE temp drop from 97.88 to 97.35. I think AF is knocking on the door. What a *bleep* lol I am attributing the nausea today to eating too much greasy food last night. Gave me some hellish heartburn last night. It's ok....we will try next month!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha you are funny never, sorry you got sad tho that made me cry, bloody hormones! 

Sorry to hear you feel your out I know they say not out till she comes but we know don't we when were out, still not your actively trying again it won't be long I'm sure.

Went to see the midwife this morning it's the first time I've seen her since I got my crutches she said that I'm really unlucky to get SPD this bad this early, I kept telling myself that it could be worse that it's not so bad, but she says 'yes it could be worse, but not much' it doesn't really make me feel better, she did day about an appointment at 36 weeks at the hospital to discuss induction at 40 weeks, I really want her to come early on her own but at least I know (hopefully) I won't have to go over. My oh says I should let her come when she's ready but he wants her to come late dh he gets time off over Xmas lol as long as she shows up healthy I guess whenever is fine x


----------



## Sweetz33

Excuse my ignorance (or I might of just missed a post) but what is SPD??


----------



## Pinkcasi

SPD is symphysis pubis dysfunction, it basically means 'pain' it's pain in the pubic bone and hips and back.
I'd never heard of it before I was diagnosed but apparently it's quite common in pregnancy, there's nothing I can do about it except give birth, it comes in varying degrees but I know several people who have said 'oh yeah I had that with all three of my kids' so I recon if you've had it once your chances of getting it in subsequent pregnancies is high.


----------



## Sweetz33

OUCH!!! Sounds painful!!! I am SS you are going through this *hugs*


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz,

I don't know anything about temping, but I wouldn't rule it out until AF comes. Have you tested yet? If AF is due to arrive on Sunday (I think you said that in a previous convo),then it's not too early to test. I usually get my BFP on DPO with the internet cheapies. But I would'nt waste my money testing on a more expensive test this early. 

Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## lisalee1

ES Wemba & Kat S- I feel the pain in you ladies' words and it saddens me greatly. I don't really having any advice for you other than always make sure you're doing it around ovulation time so you at least have a shot each month. I know you're probably doing this anyway. I really hope that something turns around for you soon naturally! :hugs:

One of you asked about supplements. I'm not on this thread a whole lot, but I've never seen much conversation about supplements on this thread. I know they discuss a lot of supplements on the 35+ threads which I peruse sometimes.

Never,
You can tell your husband that we're NTNP. Very confused at the moment after last month's miscarriage. I'm thinking things will become crystal clear in a few weeks.


----------



## lisalee1

Starry Night- I see you have a 9mth old and are back in the game again with another little one on the way! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## eyemom

All the ladies who yearn for just one.... Sometimes I wonder if I am too annoying when I do have one, yet our hearts ache for another. I think there's just no peace until you feel in your heart that your family is complete. But I am so thankful for the one I have. I hope you all are blessed with at least one!

Kat, I don't know a lot about supplements, but could you be thinking of FertilAid? That's the only one I've really heard much about. There's a men's one and a women's one. I'm sort of wary of stuff like that, but sometimes they work! Could be worth a shot.

Sweetz, that is a pretty big temp drop. Does that take you below your cover line? I had a pretty big temp drop the day before my first bfp with dd (though not below my cover line), then it went way back up the next day and that's what made me test. So strange things happen sometimes, but I agree that doesn't sound too promising for this cycle. :( Glad you seem to be feeling ok about it. :)

AFM, I spend most of my time in this thread and one other, and I can't keep track of what I post where. So sorry if I already mentioned, I got my +opk last night. Sooooo time to get busy. This cycle just feels a little wonky though, so I don't know. In any case, I'll do my part!. :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

eye it has been the lowest temp this month! Hubby said I was really restless last night. I was feeling pretty sick though so that was probably why. Still feeling pretty craptastic. Feel super fatigued, a bit crampy. No spotting as of yet. I also noticed something odd...I went to check my temp again. It normal goes up to 98.something once I start moving around a bit...it was 97.75...my coverline is 97.70. CP is still high, closed and firm. It is just a really weird reading. Even hubby is confused. My skin is warm to the touch, but my body temp is low...IDK....should I just get a cheapy test and test in the morning with FMU if AF doesn't show? What do you ladies think??


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Are you asking us POAS addicts whether you should test or not - damn right you should:haha:

Good luck I also have had a temp fall low and then shoot up the next day with a BFP:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz, didn't you see that I suggested you test? :haha:
I usually get my BFP on 9 DPO. U can test today!!!! Walmart has 88 cent tests that work good.


----------



## eyemom

garfie said:


> Sweetz - Are you asking us POAS addicts whether you should test or not - damn right you should:haha:

 Hehehe pretty much :haha:

Sweetz if you were restless, could you have kicked off the covers or anything? All kinds of things outside the norm can do weird things to a temp.


----------



## Left wonderin

SWeetz test , test ! At least you would know one way or the other ;)


----------



## Pinkcasi

:test: :test:


----------



## MamaTex

Well ladies, all this TTC led me to ask my husband when he would like to have another. He told me, "Whenever you are comfortable with having another one." He had a look on his face that said otherwise though. I asked him how he really felt and he said one was good. He said he didn't want to have to work harder. Lol. He was only half joking. I do want to return to work at some point in the future so he won't shoulder the burden of bringing income into the house hold. Heck, I would be content with him being a stay at home dad if I were paid enough. For now, I want to stay home for Sky even though being at home has made me a little stir crazy. While my mother has offered to watch Sky once she retires, I would like to be at home to be with Sky for awhile as long as we can afford it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Well I tested and :bfn: it was very little pee....so I will try again in the AM but I am pretty sure AF is walking up my driveway and is in a bad mood haha


----------



## lisalee1

Mamatex,

Babies are a blessing but they definitely aren't cheap! :) My opinion is perhaps take it a little slower. Your husband might be feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment with all the new financial responsibilities of your new one. Were you pursuing a career before you had baby Sky? Perhaps you might be able to get back into that line or work part-time? 

I know a few SAHM. I had a friend who went back to work PT (not related to her previous career) b/c like you, she was getting a little stir-crazy. 

I hope you are able to find that happy balance. We all know how challenging it can be! What's most important is that both you AND your spouse are happy. :flower:


----------



## eyemom

I agree, some guys it's hard to think about #2 when #1 is still brand new. I wish I were in a situation I at least had the option to be a SAHM. I love my job and everything, at least most aspects of it. Those darn student loans though don't give me a choice. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Just a funny picture I found LOL


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz33 said:


> View attachment 680443
> 
> 
> Just a funny picture I found LOL

You just gave me a new reason to get pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

lisalee1 said:


> Starry Night- I see you have a 9mth old and are back in the game again with another little one on the way! CONGRATS!!!!

My son is just over 2. The ticker is counting down to his 3rd birthday. It is confusing though and the number at the bottom tricks me too. I look at it and think "DS isn't 9 months old!"

But thanks. :) This is my third pregnancy in a year so am hoping this one is sticky.


----------



## lisalee1

Starry, thanks for clearing that up. The ticker IS confusing.
Hoping this 3rd pregnancy works out. How far along were you when you had the 1st 2 miscarriages?


----------



## nevergivingup

WOWSERS!! Gone for 2 minutes this time and had to catch up on 2 pages!!! Y'all ladies are chatting away and I love it except I now have to remember everything!!!

Lisalee: Always happy to see u posting and everytime you always know exactly what's going on!! I think that's awesome that you're still going for it, those m/c's really give you baby fever. And I will def tell my DH about our LisaLee trying again too and I will tell him in my 5 year old voice! 

Sweetz! How in the world do u remember all this tempting and cp stuff!!! After 7 months of not worrying ab where my body is at I really forgot a lot of stuff!! And after reading your post about tempting I felt like I was reading some foreign language! I have to do better! Now I'm going bk to Google University to freshen up on my TTC terminology and studies:haha: O yea and if I hadn't said it today yet.... HOW AWESOME that you're trying again!! It so gets me in the mood so I can join in the talk of "Hey my cp is....." But it's still early Sweetz, that BFP may surprise ya!

MamaTex: Thinking about another one already,eh! It's very contagious esp listening to these ladies which def keeps us current. I'm so counting down the months! And I can vouch for being a stay at home mom, it's really rewarding and tiresome at the same time. It's a wonder to c how he grows daily and to see when he does something new. But when he goes to his aunts house for a couple hours....I enjoy my time away but after 3 hours of him gone I'm speeding to go get him bk bc I misses him so. But I do hope everything works out for you and your family. O and after I finish school I do plan on working full time so I'm enjoying it for the moment. How is the Breastfeeding going?

Starry: When is your next appt? And that ticker of yours...:haha: but I'm sure you'll keep us current with your DS birthdays.

Garfie: What's new with you ma'am, I see you're reading and posting.

AFM: after I told my DH ab Sweetz trying again he said, "O yea? Huh" and smiled and walk away to get dress for work. then he came bk and sent me off to go get me and manicure & Pedicure and go shopping:dohh: He silenced me for the moment but as soon and I need a refill for my hand and my toes done again Im then going to mention LisaLee TTC again and see where he sends me then to shut me up :haha: I really need to finish school I understand that so he's looking out for our future I guess.

Hi to all the ladies!


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: 31 weeks!!!!! 9 weeks to go!!!!! Your labor plan is really up to you! What's comfortable for you, I can understand u wanting to be induced bc of all the pain and discomfort. I can't wait to hear how it happened! What's your labor plan, will it be medicated or natural?


----------



## garfie

Hi Never - caught:blush: I'm posting and reading but not a lot happening with me - FF has me down for 8DPO, but I have had POS OPK for the last 6 days - so which to believe:shrug: my temps are low as well if I have Od:cry:

So come on little eggy out you come:haha:

I love it that you are all talking about having another awesome little one - but then I feel sad as I was with you at the beginning of the race and I am still bloody running :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Is it just me for the last few days I can't see your chart:dohh:

So how can I stalk:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

Never, you are too funny! Stop pressuring the hubby. Just let it be a planned accident! ;)

Garfie, no matter where you are in this journey, we are still here with you! :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

garfie said:


> Hi Never - caught:blush: I'm posting and reading but not a lot happening with me - FF has me down for 8DPO, but I have had POS OPK for the last 6 days - so which to believe:shrug: my temps are low as well if I have Od:cry:
> 
> So come on little eggy out you come:haha:
> 
> I love it that you are all talking about having another awesome little one - but then I feel sad as I was with you at the beginning of the race and I am still bloody running :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'm still running with you. You're not alone!!


----------



## Sweetz33

AF was in fact walking up the driveway....and someone stupidly opened the damn door....who can I blame? I will blame the cat, yeah the cat. I mean it had to be her that opened the door bc I found a dead frog on my floor too and it had her paw prints all over it LOL!!!!

Never you friggin crack me up...BIG time!!! The BNB tri birth baby mommas all trying again at the same time? Let's see if we can plan it to happened again HAHAHA That would be so weird lol

Garfie & Kat...keep on running the finish line is there and ya know what?? I know we are all cheering you on!! GOOOOOOO GARFIEEEEE GOOOOOOO KAAAAATTTTT!!!!! Do a little dance, make a lil love....get down tonight!!

(yeah the dorky Sweetz is back in the house haha)


----------



## Pinkcasi

nevergivingup said:


> Pinkcasi: 31 weeks!!!!! 9 weeks to go!!!!! Your labor plan is really up to you! What's comfortable for you, I can understand u wanting to be induced bc of all the pain and discomfort. I can't wait to hear how it happened! What's your labor plan, will it be medicated or natural?

Thanks never it feels like these last few weeks are dragging, I want her to come early because a) the pain and b) I can't wait to meet her, but I want her to be ready, my oh wants her later so he's off after Xmas but I've told him no way am I going past 40 if they're prepared to induce, people have told me that ladies that are induced have more difficult births and oh is worried about us and our recovery. 
I don't have a birth plan as yet I have thought about it obviously (thought about nothing else for weeks) I've always said lots of drugs, I want skin on skin contact as soon as she's born, that's about it, I'm seeing the physio tomorrow and she's going to talk about labour so we'll see if this SPD is going to make a difference, I don't know if it'll hurt more or not.

Sorry for the wall of text.
It would be super cool if you three all fell at the same time again lol


----------



## mowat

Garfie, what's up with your chart? When do you normally ovulate? Weird.

Hi everyone! Nothing new here. Waiting one more cycle, and starting to feel pretty good. Should be ovulating the beginning of November. I have to go out of town so I'm hoping I'll be back in time for the fun to begin.


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S and ESwemba84: I am wishing with all my might that you get at least one baby. I won't say I know your struggle because I have not had to deal with a prolonged wait for a BFP but I know how it is to see everyone around you get your BFP when you want one so bad. I will be around until the end. I can't wait to see both of you announce your good news. 

Pink: Sorry you got handed such a crappy deck of cards, in regards to the SPD. I had Sky 5 days late and my husband heard a mouth ful every day of how I felt, which wasn't great haha. Men can't fanthom what it is like to be pregnant at that stage so of course one may be ok with you going late!

eyemom: Good luck with your naughty deeds!!

lisalee: I am not in the TTC mindset just yet. I was just curious to see where my husband stood on having another. I was working a job as opposed to furthering a career, if you know what I mean, before I had Sky, but I was working.My line of work was not enjoyable so I am interested in doing something else. Trying to figure out what that is....

never: Breast feeding is going ok. I am pumping now and get between 1.5 to 2 oz total from both sides, which is better than nothing. I am trying out this Mother's Milk tea to see if that makes a difference. I am still supplementing and Sky is growing, so that makes me happy to see. 

mowat: Counting down with you!! 

Pink: My advice about birth plans is that the most important thing is to just know the options available to you and to ask questions. That's it. What you have in mind may not happen. Things happen quickly so being informed is crucial imo. You can't know about every little thing of course, but never be afraid to ask a question!! I can't wait to hear about your birth story if you care to share and see pics of the little one. 

AFM: Nothing new. The husband and I tried to DTD yesterday and it was...ok lol. I thought I wouldn't hurt as much as I did in pregnancy. It hurt just a tad bit less, but hopefully things get back to normal. My drive is back to my relief, but my vagina is not cooperating. Lol. In other news, I have been trying to look into the health care exchange plans, but am having a hard time with the website. For those not in the US, as of Oct 1st the health care exchange went online and open enrollment started. Some people were able to go on websites set up by their state while those like myself, who live in states where the exchanges was set up by the fed government, had to use the healthcare.gov website. It has lots of bugs and does not function well. I am covered now but just wanted to explore options.


----------



## Kat S

mowat said:


> Hi everyone! Nothing new here. Waiting one more cycle, and starting to feel pretty good. Should be ovulating the beginning of November. I have to go out of town so I'm hoping I'll be back in time for the fun to begin.

I hope you get a Holiday Baby!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie, I joined this group over a year ago......and I'm still running!

Sweetz, I also have DDD.....it is so painful.

I'm doing a 3rd round of physical therapy starting next week, and also getting a discogram, which is apparently an unpleasant test. If the discogram confirms that the discs are causing the pain, and physical therapy fails to relieve the pain (which I'm guaranteeing it will fail, as it has already not worked.....twice) I'm moving towards having the surgery.


----------



## mowat

Sorry Garfie if my last message sounded flippant, I didn't mean it to sound that way. D'oh! Let's try again... When do you normally ovulate? Do you think you have already? Hmm, weird temperatures. Any signs making you think you haven't yet?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies,

Garfie: O Garfie :cry: :hugs: :shrug: :kiss: I apologize if I made you feel a. Certain way but hear me when I say, I'm still on this thread bc I lost 3 babies. And like you I had one fighter that fought through (I know you have 2)and I just pray that when we are ready for # 2 that we don't have to struggle and cry and fight for that one although I'm afraid we will. I think I'm more excited just talking and dreaming about another baby and Not trying then trying and it's not happening when my time comes. Again I'm sorry Garfie but don't worry I'm still here with you and I will be Lord willing until you get your Sticky BFP:hugs: P.S.: I always look forward to seeing you post and lurking, to know you're still here with me and the other ladies who was here in the beginning keeps me going on and to see the new ladies and once new ladies now old like us still here posting makes me excited to post. I look forward to seeing you post Garfie. When is AF due?

Lisalee: Ok ok bc you told me I will stop bajoring my DH. But we all know it's never an accident when you're one of us...a TTC ADDICT:blush:

Mamatex: So glad to hear that sky is growing, Yayyyy! Also I had tried the mothers tea not sure if it made a difference, I also used fenugreek for milk production, I heard great reviews but when I bought it I was ready to give BF up. 

SWEETZ: Hahahahhha:haha: You are a mess!! We definitely blame it on the cat!! That frog was so funny!! I walked outside my door last week and a dead frog was in front of my door...And then the next day my AF came to town!!! Yep it was the FROG! And then I saw a live one hopping pass my door last night....for fear of AF coming back I scared it into the bushes before the neighborhood cat could kill it.....That frog owe me! And YOU BETTER SANG THAT SONG GIRL!!! :haha:

Mowat: YAYY one more cycle...then it's :sex: everywhere!! If you don't post in a while we all know you went fishing for little sperm men and FX that that their biting and you catch 2!!

Eswemba: It hurts my heart to see you're going through all this. I'm so sorry. What are you hoping for? Do u want to go through the back surgery? 

Pinkcasi: A Christmas baby!! How awesome that will be!!! I got my FX that she comes when she's ready and when you're ready for her!! And I wish I could've had skin to skin with my son as soon as I delivered but that card wasn't in my deck of cards so I was asleep for hours until I finally woke up histerically wondering where he was at and all I could see was a picture of him on my DH phone that he took while I was unconscious :cry: That moment was taken from me so I hope yours go just how you want it, I'm sure it's no better feeling then to hold your child right away. Is the nursery all finished?

Kat S: did you find out the supplements? Will certain foods or teas increase his sperma count?

AFM: :sleep:


----------



## Pinkcasi

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Garfie: O Garfie :cry: :hugs: :shrug: :kiss: I apologize if I made you feel a. Certain way but hear me when I say, I'm still on this thread bc I lost 3 babies. And like you I had one fighter that fought through (I know you have 2)and I just pray that when we are ready for # 2 that we don't have to struggle and cry and fight for that one although I'm afraid we will. I think I'm more excited just talking and dreaming about another baby and Not trying then trying and it's not happening when my time comes. Again I'm sorry Garfie but don't worry I'm still here with you and I will be Lord willing until you get your Sticky BFP:hugs: P.S.: I always look forward to seeing you post and lurking, to know you're still here with me and the other ladies who was here in the beginning keeps me going on and to see the new ladies and once new ladies now old like us still here posting makes me excited to post. I look forward to seeing you post Garfie. When is AF due?
> 
> Lisalee: Ok ok bc you told me I will stop bajoring my DH. But we all know it's never an accident when you're one of us...a TTC ADDICT:blush:
> 
> Mamatex: So glad to hear that sky is growing, Yayyyy! Also I had tried the mothers tea not sure if it made a difference, I also used fenugreek for milk production, I heard great reviews but when I bought it I was ready to give BF up.
> 
> SWEETZ: Hahahahhha:haha: You are a mess!! We definitely blame it on the cat!! That frog was so funny!! I walked outside my door last week and a dead frog was in front of my door...And then the next day my AF came to town!!! Yep it was the FROG! And then I saw a live one hopping pass my door last night....for fear of AF coming back I scared it into the bushes before the neighborhood cat could kill it.....That frog owe me! And YOU BETTER SANG THAT SONG GIRL!!! :haha:
> 
> Mowat: YAYY one more cycle...then it's :sex: everywhere!! If you don't post in a while we all know you went fishing for little sperm men and FX that that their biting and you catch 2!!
> 
> Eswemba: It hurts my heart to see you're going through all this. I'm so sorry. What are you hoping for? Do u want to go through the back surgery?
> 
> Pinkcasi: A Christmas baby!! How awesome that will be!!! I got my FX that she comes when she's ready and when you're ready for her!! And I wish I could've had skin to skin with my son as soon as I delivered but that card wasn't in my deck of cards so I was asleep for hours until I finally woke up historically wondering where he was at and all I could see was a picture of him on my DH phone that he took while I was unconscious :cry: That moment was taken from me so I hope yours go just how you want it, I'm sure it's no better feeling then to hold your child right away. Is the nursery all finished?
> 
> Kat S: did you find out the supplements? Will certain foods or teas increase his sperma count?
> 
> AFM: :sleep:

Oh never you do crack me up your frog story made me chuckle, then your birth story made me cry I'm sorry you didn't get to hold babba straight away I really want to but if it's not to be for some reason then I'll settle for her just being healthy and here! That's the most important thing, I keep dreaming about it labour, giving birth holding her fir the first time and it's just so weird like a far off dream I can't imagine it happening for real, me with a baby nah surely not.
The nursery has been on hold for a bit the furniture is here but it needs assembling my oh has 3 days off next week so were going to tackle it then then I can wash everything and put it away, the SPD has been so bad that I've been unable to do even the little things like fitting the door stop.

Hope everyone is good today sorry I'm not doing personals.
Xxxxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: Glad I can be of service to you :haha: whatever gets you smiling and mind off the pain is Great but then I made u cry....darn :growlmad: was not my intention but in this case can we blame you crying on the FROG :shrug: I say those Frog control hormones too:haha: And I do agree with as long as she's here and healthy that's truly all that matters Pink. Gosh dosent that moment of holding her or rather pushing her out seem so strange, it just can't be real that this baby in your stomach will actually leave her home in there and be in your arms but it will happen and soon. And yea I can understand waiting in DH, once I got in my 30ish weeks, I was too tired and in too much pain for anything, I'm sure it'll get done just relax and enjoy these last few weeks wobbling around bc you're going to be back to yourself....of course after post partum if you have any, but soon. 

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## garfie

Quick update at work

Missed my eggy:cry:

Negative opk:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

O no Garfie :thumbup: did u DTD during any of those positive opks u had or DTD the days before? Maybe some was still was hanging around...it only takes 1.


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, I hope you and OH got in a session within the window somehow. That is super frustrating to miss the egg. I thought we were going to miss it this month myself, so I know that anxiety.


----------



## Kat S

Today I'm 7dpiui. Man, I hate this part of the TWW. I'm really close to finding out, but still too early to test. Thank god I have a friend coming over tomorrow for sewing or I'd be on the forums half the day staring at other people's lucky symptom-filled TWWs while I sit here without a twinge.


----------



## lisalee1

Garfie, 
hoping you got a little BD in during your window. For most people, I think the window is 2-3 days. So I'm hoping you got a little action before the eggy came . :) Based on my research online, they say it's best for the sperm to be there waiting on the egg rather than DTD after the egg is released b/c the egg only lasts 24 hrs max and the sperm can take hours (about 12) to get there. Anyway, I'm rambling b/c you've heard this all before. Good luck! 

Never,
It's interesting that you talked about the Fenugreek. See below. 

Mamatex & Never, 
I bought Fenugreek too when I was having problems producing milk. I would only get about 1 oz out of each side. I bought Fenugreek, but like you never, I was about ready to give up. Which I did after a few days. Mamatex. I hope the Mama's Tea works out for you. Keep us posted. Maybe I'll try that next time around. 

Never, how long did you BF? I think I tried for about 3 weeks. Felt like a complete failure when it didn't work out. Had a crying session and everything. :( But I told myself that the most important thing is that my baby drinks milk and is healthy. So it was just something I had to accept. 

Pink, what's your due date again? Looks like you're having a Christmas baby! How exciting!

Kat- We're all hoping this was your month. It's good that you will have something to keep you occupied tomorrow.


----------



## Starry Night

never - I didn't get to hold my little one right away either. DH took some photos of his first moments otherwise I missed it all. Though Dh wasn't in the room when DS came into world. We jokingly say we have to trust that the doctors gave us the right child.

garfie - I hope you were able to catch the egg in spite of the negative opks. I know I conceived one of my bfps when we only dtd once about 5 days before. Good luck.

Kat - I hope you can distract yourself until it's time to test.

lisa - BF'ing didn't work for me either. It sounds mean, but I think DS is the main reason. He wanted the milk to just pour into him without having to work for it. He just refused to suck more than 5 minutes at a time. In the end using a bottle was the best decision. I had tried pumping for awhile but I"m one of those ladies who can't pump. I would pump for 40 minutes after a feed and only get 5mL. Sometimes I still feel a little guilty but I have to let it go. DS is happy and healthy and I really am starting to forget he was bottle fed. He is no different from his friends who were breast fed.

afm - still just mucking about in first tri. I have had some brown spotting so taking it really, REALLY easy now. Even sitting I find too painful so I am stretched out as much as possible. The nausea isn't as bad though most foods still are not very appetizing. I have an early scan on the 15th so just trying to hold on until then. To be honest, I am getting very sick of the whole baby-making world and just want to put this all behind me. Dh and I have agreed that if I lose this one we are most likely done. Or at the very least, taking a long break.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Please don't worry about upsetting me - I have broad shoulders and you don't get to the ripe young age of 42 without taking a few knocks:haha:

We did manage to DTD a few times - but my hubby is under pressure with his business at the mo - so they are spaced out sessions (hope they did the trick). The reason why I think I missed it - look at the crappy temps (yes I was taking them properly) no sign of O - all those pos opks (almost like my body tried really hard) and then today a big fat negative Opk (time up) of course I know there is the slimmest chance the egg snuck down without me realising and has already had it's date - whether it was a good one or not I guess I will know in a few weeks. That's the other thing FF has me on DPO if we go by temps alone - how?? and Finally if not I guess I will be in the TWW again:wacko:

Mowat - :happydance: where are you going on holiday?:hugs: you weren't flippant no worries - before this last DNC I used to always O early - I guess my body has maybe changed:shrug:

Never - Wakey wakey :haha: no you didn't upset me - sometimes I just feel it, most of the time I can get on with it and keep busy:happydance: according to FF AF is due Tuesday - but who knows:shrug: I also never saw my son straight away and them days they didn't have mobile phones:haha:

Lisa - I know I'm not out fully - I'm just disappointed by my temps, my body etc but I guess I have to be patient - one thing though as I've been POAS for OPKs I haven't POAS for HPT:haha: With my first I BF for under a month it was so hard and I felt a failure, however with my second it was so much easier and I BF for over 3 months - you are not as stressed, anxious with the 2nd one.:hugs:

Kat - Sorry you're still in the race - maybe we will hit the finish line together, how is the hunt for supplements going :hugs: Enjoy your sewing tomorrow:flower:

Mama - Hi - lovely to hear about sky and how she is growing:happydance:

Sweetz - :haha: poor cat - hope she's not kicking your ass :growlmad:(AF not cat) have you sorted out your chart yet - or is it only me who can't view:cry:

Pink - Relax for the next few weeks hun and take it easy - she will be here before you know it - both of mine I never got to hold straight away, but it didnt matter because as soon as I did it was love at first sight. What matters hun is not how she gets here but that she is fit and healthy and that's where resting up will help now. It's a bit surreal when they arrive as well and you can't stop staring at them. I'm sure all the mums would agree:cloud9:

Starry - Still got my fingers crossed for you - I think the more pregnancies you have the more painful the experience don't you agree? - hope you can find some foods that are more apetizing for you hun:hugs:

Esw - Sorry to hear about your back - I've had a few slipped discs but nothing like you are going through:hugs:

Eye - How are you doing hun?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Garfie, hope you did catch the egg maybe you just missed the surge, i know ive said it a hundred times but the month I fell this time we only dtd once during my fertile week, I thought there's no way that month and hey presto!
I hope it goes as I envision it, as long as she's here and my oh is there and she doesn't break me then we'll be fine.
Starry, you keep up the good work your doing great! I don't blame you being a bit over it now all the trying is exhausting you deserve a nice rest you can have that during this pregnancy!!

Lisa I'm due on 4th dec, they're talking about inducing at 40 weeks if I go that far so either which way she will be here for Xmas, we have a big Xmas day planned with the family, going out for dinner with my folks, sister and her family, my auntie and uncle who will be over from Spain and my cousins so loads of people for cuddles.

Afm I went to see the physio today we talked about labour positions, I feel a little calmer now, she's ordering me a special brace thing that you wear and it supports bump to take the weight off my pelvis as the tubey grip isn't really helping, it's good but going to take a few weeks to arrive.
I should get a letter about antenatal classes soon as well so that'll help the anxiety too.


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey there ladies! 

I will hopefully get all the posts to the right people lol

Garfie: I will keep f'x that you caught the eggy....those little fudgers can be sneaky. I dunno but I re-did chart completely so I think it works now. Anyone??

Never: Yeah....cats....lol She was banned to the bathroom last night bc I caught her using my sofa as a scratching post....GRRRR

*ack!!! brain freeeeeeze!!!* Sorry, drinking a Mocha Frappe lol *ouch*

Let us continue lol...

ES: DDD is a witch with a B. I don't take pain pills anymore, I try to do things holistically. They suggested surgery for me years ago, but I refused. I hope the pain eases up.

PINK PINK PINK!!! ALMOST THERE!!! :) I was able to do skin2skin with my son, but my daughter I couldn't. It wasn't right away though. They cleaned him up then s2s, which kinda pissed me off but oh well. I am praying for an easy delivery for you.

Kat F'X that this was your month and you caught that eggy!!!!

Starry: I am praying for you that you have a super glue sticky bean! Hubby and I were saying we were done after Xan bc it was an EXTREMELY difficult pregnancy, spotting from 6wks up until the end, pre-term labor at 32wk, reoccuring UTIs, kidney infection....but I took it easy and now we have our little boy and are trying for one more! Stay hopefully sweety. :) *hugs*

AFM: Did a little food shopping.....and landed up buying food for everyone BUT me. WTF?! lol I got dog food, dog bicuits, dog toy.....baby food up the wazoo, baby finger snacks, formula.....and a BUNCH of junk food. UGH......I guess I will be going back again later to get my veggie patties and fruit eh? HAHA!! That is what happens when you shop w/o a list and with a distracting 7mo old. Oh well, at least everyone is happy which means NO ONE COMPLAINING!!! YAY!!! hehehe

On day 2 of the witch and yeah...is it time for her to leave yet? Please? Hubby asked me the funniest thing today. I was taking my temp this morning and after I finished and went into the bathroom, he asked aren't there any sticks you can pee onto instead of taking your temp every day? I started laughing and said yes dear the are called OPK, but I still need to take my temp and check things. He said ok...then got real quiet. I asked him if he was ok...no answer. I poked my head out of the bathroom and the silly goober was taking his temp!! I was like um hunny, wtf are you doing. He just looked at me and said my temp is 97.83 is that ok? I died laughing!!!! He thought HE needed to take his temp every day too and has been for almost a week now!! HAHAHA!!! Silly boys!!!!


----------



## lisalee1

OMG Sweetz! That is tooooooooo funny!


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness Sweetz, I hope he had the thermometer in his mouth! Oh my!

No great vacation for me unfortunately, although it's nice to get away anywhere. I'm going to Alberta to a dog show with a friend for a long weekend. Hopefully my cycles will be back to normal and I'll be ovulating just after we get back (November 5th or so).


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

SWEETZ: Soooo funny!! Seems like your DH got it down pack now if bolt they can carry these invaders for 9 months or even better take our TTC stress away:winkwink: And you're back in those mocha frappes!! SWEETZ you know we were both addicted in our earlier days NOW I WANT A MOCHA FRAPPE DARNIT SWEETZ:cry: :haha: yea I never go to the store w/o a list anymore bc it's dangerous!! I'll end up picking up everything probably even another customer just bc I thought they were on sale too :haha:. Is Xan eating the little snacks out the container? Bc I haven't started DS on them yet for fear of him choking...that's just my phobia. YAYY SWEETZ trying for another one :wohoo:

Lisalee: I bF for 4 months and then my milk slowed up and it took longer to pump and once I introduced him to the easy flowing bottle he didn't want to work hard off my nipple anymore so he would fuss when I tried to latch him on which he always did well with but he was too lazy to work for it so I had to pump mostly and with my milk drying up it was stressing me out to the point where I hardly got anything so I just stopped. But I'm sure it was from me stressing.

Garfie: I am awakened:haha: Glad to hear that you haven't thrown me away YAYY, I seriously don't know what I would do If I ever got Garfie sad or mad I'm sure I would take it out on my DH for a couple of days....and all he'll keep asking is...."Your cycle coming on or something?" So thanks for sparing his life Garfie :haha: and I know you hear these things about DTD around "O" a million times but you may be surprise this cycle. For I see it's not hard for you to get pregnant like me it's more of holding on to our babies. So let's knock this part out the way for and get to the hard part...I know easier said then done:dohh: and you're so funny about that mobile phone joke... Hahaha well I guess I should be grateful eh.

Pink: Your little girl is giving you a run for your money huh. She is definitely making you work for her. Which I know it will all be worth it when she comes!

Starry: Sorry to hear about the bleeding I know that feeling, it'll scare you from even breathing for fear of more blood. But I know brown blood is ok so just rest and take it easy and wait for that little rainbow baby to show. And don't count your baby as a m/c already. You may go to full term and will be holding your baby healthy and all. Don't count yourself out this is your miracle baby give s/he a chance. FX for you!

Kat S: I hope your friend coming over took your mind off. That TWW will fly by :winkwink: no not really but I hope it do. And I Soooo hope you got it this time.im already ready for you to test but don't pay any attention to me..I'll test just because it's raining outside that's how crazy I am over TTC. I hope we can keep you a little busy.

Mowat: Hope you enjoy the dog show.

Hi to all the ladies!! :hi:

AFM: :sleep:


----------



## eyemom

Some of these comments intended for garfie are giving me a bit of hope too. I don't know WHAT is going on. I'm still having a wonky cycle but I did get a +opk 3 days ago. Got in some well-timed BD so I was feeling pretty good about it. Then yesterday morning my temp went up high enough that it has ALWAYS meant I've ovulated. Was still going to try to DTD last night for good measure b/c it was still within 48 hours of my +opk, but we got to bed so late and we figured we were good. But then today my temp went down again! I've never geared up to O and then not...but I guess there's a first time for everything? Hoping I did indeed ovulate, but we got to dtd this evening just in case. Ughhh I just want to know if I really did ovulate or not. But my temps have been so up and down, I don't know if I'm going to get pretty crosshairs this cycle or not.

Garfie, I hate confusing cycles! That's a lot of days to have a +OPK. And then temp still down.... Hmm.... Is it possible your body kept on trying to ovulate and then it just didn't? So maybe you haven't actually ovulated yet? Or are you pretty sure?

Kat! The suspense! I'm crossing all my fingers and toes!

I never did fenugreek but I did do the Mother's Milk tea. I liked it better than the supplements (which did include fenugreek along with some other things), and I thought it was actually quite tasty. I was lucky and after I got through those first few weeks, we breastfed easily. But I had to pump at work. And after my cycles started back up again, it would take FOREVER for me to get a let-down for my pump, and as the work week went on, it was hard for me to get enough. It worked out though. Mama are you exclusively pumping or are you pumping in addition to breastfeeding? It may have been said but I missed it.

Starry, hope the spotting is fleeting and you are feeling good soon. <3

Got a good chuckle out of sweetz's hubby temping. :) My 2.5 yo has found my basal thermometer and she said it goes in her butt. LOL Thankfully she hasn't ACTUALLY attempted to put it there. :)

Ahhhh I haven't gotten to address everyone, SORRY. I promised hubby I'd be in bed like...10 min ago. So gotta cut it short.

FX and prayers said for everyone! <3


----------



## eyemom

I have no patience to type on my Kindle. But.

Cross hairs! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great weekend. :)


----------



## garfie

Eye -:happydance: go girl go :hugs:

AFM - After having a Neg Opk yesterday today I get a POS - I have come to the conclusion I am broken:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

O Garfie...:shrug: your body isn't broken, our bodies goes through a lot after several m/c's. It's probably just working itself out to get bk to normal but I say DTD :sex: with that positive opk, Can't hurt to go another try:thumbup: 

Hello ladies :hi: 

AFM: It's Saturday and well... :crib: :dishes: :laundry: :hangwashing: :iron: Hopefully I can get a :shower: in before dark. :winkwink:


----------



## Kat S

Yes, for me this morning it's been
:laundry: :dishes:

then vacuuming and mopping and cleaning the kitchen stovetop, counters, and sink. We don't have smilies for those!


----------



## Pinkcasi

For me today it's been :coffee: and :sleep: and that's about it is there a smilie for sitting on my butt watching tv?! Cos that's me and the house need cleaning, there's a pile of dishes, the ironing needs doing I feel so lazy :-(


----------



## nevergivingup

Lol, Kat s: we definitely need more smilies!! O :nope:don't mention the kitchen I have the refrigerator and stove I'll tackle that next week hopefully. O the joys of womanhood :winkwink:

Pinkcasi: No argument there, Rest away, you're in the last trimester you should be feeling lazy enjoy ma'am until I get there again I have no other choice or my DH will look at me crazy especially since I'm a stay at home wife/mom. But when I get prego again I'm going to wear that reason out!! So throw one in there for me until then :crib: :laundry: :hangwashing: :iron: and O yea I still got to :shower: :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Ladies, thanks for all the kind words. My nausea has really, really picked up again so I might not be on much in the future. Just looking at things makes me dizzy and ill.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Girls, Sorry I was not active in this thread for last few days.I hope all of you are doing fine.Can't wait to see more BFP's on Oct/Nov.
I went for CD9 scan today.I do not have good follicles yet.Seems like injections stimulated too many follicles but none of them became dominant.Many are there at sizes 13,12,11.Atleast 7-8 of 11 or so.Monday I will go for scan again.My doc did not give me any injection today and she said if she gives so many follicles will become bigger like IVF cycle.I just hope we get good dominant follicles on monday.else,I would discuss with her to convert this cycle to IVF in case if I have so many follicles.
I do not think I should waste those precious eggies.If we freeze them as embryos they may be used later.What do you girls think?Any similar exp?


----------



## Sweetz33

Howdy Y'all! :howdy:

Well since the :witch: is still visiting....I am :growlmad: and the :baby: is acting like a :brat: I must :juggle: a lot of tasks before I ](*,)

So I just got :baby: in his :crib: so now it is time for :laundry::dishes::hangwashing: hopefully a :shower: at some point... So as I sit here :coffee: and putzing around on the :comp: my stepson is cleaning his :loo: and I continue to be :sleep: :shrug: I gotta get ME time right?? :winkwink:

Blame Never LOL


----------



## eyemom

LOL I'm loving all the smilies. I'm just working today. I don't think there's a smiley for that???

Thanks garfie! :hugs:

Okay garfie here's my theory on your situation. Now DISCLAIMER I only know enough to be dangerous, so I'd take this with a grain of salt. Buut. As I understand it, generally you'd only have a +opk for 2 days. So to have a + that many days in a row seems to mean you were really trying to ovulate but for whatever reason it just wasn't happening yet. So then the neg opk happened. But now you're getting another LH surge so your body is gearing up to try again to ovulate, so maybe this time that eggie will drop! I think DTD for sure! :thumbup: I don't think it means you're broken. I think these things just happen sometimes. But that's why it's good to do the OPKs to detect impending ovulation but you still want to temp to confirm it actually occurred. Soooo.... :sex:

:hugs:

Starry *waves* We'll miss you but do what you need to do to be healthy and happy. :)

Hi ttcmoon! Nice to see you back around. I have no experience with that stuff, but good luck as you proceed. Hope you have a good appt Monday and the path to take becomes clear. 

AFM. Nothing here! Just barely in that tww. Too soon to symptom spot even. So I'll just cheer you all on!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: Hshaha, perfectly written. It was just like reading the words itself!! I do take the blame lol! 

AFM; I finally got my :shower: in :wohoo: and everything done now all I need is :sleep: but my :baby: will not allow me so I guess :dohh: I'm up until he falls asleep :sad2:


----------



## mackjess

starry I'm glad you'll be resting and we'll be thinking sticky thoughts for your little bean. I was actually reassured when I had brown spotting, it made me feel like my little speck had really burrowed itself and was a good sticky one. looking forward to your wonderful scan.

hi everyone. I'm back at work Monday since I'm an essential government employee, but I won't have any work to do during the Suda shutdown since I'm tech support and everyone needing help will be off work, so I plan on doing thorough greetings and catch ups in a few days!


----------



## Sweetz33

*giggles* I still didn't get that :shower: in, bc the :brat: just fell asleep. 

Mack I am glad you are still working YAY!!

AFM...I am royally pissed off right now over something I can't control until Monday. Let's just say it involves my rent, illegal actions, my bank account and...yeah. Prayers/positive thoughts that this sorts out before Monday and that I don't lose my sanity in the mean time.


----------



## ttcmoon

eyemom - which DPO is it for you?I hope your TWW ends soon with a beautiful BFP.

Sweetz - I loved the way you wrote.So lively!How old is your baby?

Never - How are you doing?

Starry - How is your pregnancy going?

no news from myside, having a lazy sunday...looking forward for tomorrows apt!


----------



## eyemom

Oh sweetz I hate when something is hanging over my head like that but I have to wait to take care of it. Makes it really hard to focus on anything else. Hope it's sorted as easily as possible. Sounds stressful.

Moon I'm currently 4 dpo. :)


----------



## Starry Night

sweetz - how aggravating. Since you can't do anything about it until tomorrow anyways try to focus on other things. I hope it all works out.:hugs:

ttcmoon - good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Woke up feeling fairly decent this morning after a rough night of insomnia and sickness. I took a Tylenol right away as I could feel some of the spinny feeling in the corner of my eyes. I didn't want to wait for it to get worse. I am feeling achey today though. After multiple losses it is hard not to freak out but I'm forcing myself to ignore it for now.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks ladies. My little man is 7 months now. In a few hours dh is taking me into doctor. I have lyme disease and it is not being treated properly and I have been having some bad symptoms. I will be fine though. My family really needs prayers right now bc we are going through tough times. I might be off for a bit to get stuff figured out, but I will be back. <3 you all.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey hey,

Starry, sorry your feeling yucky but they say the yuckier you feel the sticker bean is so I hope your super sick! (In the nicest possible way)

Sweetie pie sorry your going through it just now sending good vibes your way.

Ttc I know nothing about all that stuff I was super lucky to not need to know but I hope it all works out.

Who else..... Hmm sorry love and hugs all

I've done nothing but sleep today and I'm still sleepy, I wish there was a way I could save it up for when bubba gets here lol
My oh is off for 3 days next week mon tues and wed so were going to crack on with the nursery furniture, well I'm going to watch while he puts it together then I can do loads of laundry and put stuff away and pack my hospital bag argh!!
And tips on essentials for my bag that I might not have thought of?


----------



## Kat S

Sweetz, I'm sorry you are having some personal troubles!! You don't need that!

Pink, good luck with finishing the nursery!

Starry I'm continuing to hope for the best for your pregnancy!

TTCMoon, good luck at your appt :)

AFM, tomorrow is TESTING DAY. I haven't felt anything I haven't felt before, so I have no idea. I know it's not likely the IUI worked, but I'm hoping anyway. My cat died last week, my sweet uncle died today...I need some good news, man.


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck Kat! Congrats for actually making it to testing day! I really hope you get a BFP........sorry to hear about your uncle.

Sweetz, sorry you've been having trouble with Lyme lately. Hope you get your situation straightened out.

Starry, I hope your MS eases up.

Mackjess, my hubby is essential too. He's in network security. He goes back tomorrow also.

Eye, I think we are at similar places in our cycles. I just finished my fertile window also.

Garfie.....I think what eye mom said was maybe the case. But who knows, I hope your body figures it out.

Hi everyone else!

AFM, I'm on CD14, and my EWCM dried up 2 days ago. So I'm in my "TWW"......or just the countdown to AF, lol. We are still naturally trying while I wait to figure out my back situation, so in about a week I'll probably think my symptoms are pregnancy symptoms, and take 10 tests which will all be negative, but I'll swear I see a line, and take pictures of it and turn the contrast up real high. I mean, just typing all this out makes me feel like a crazy person. I have no shame. :haha:


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz33 said:


> In a few hours dh is taking me into doctor. I have lyme disease and it is not being treated properly and I have been having some bad symptoms. I will be fine though. My family really needs prayers right now bc we are going through tough times. I might be off for a bit to get stuff figured out, but I will be back. <3 you all.

Will say a prayer. Hope your Dr appointment went okay. Lyme can become serious! Have you already been on antibiotics?



Starry Night said:


> I am feeling achey today though. After multiple losses it is hard not to freak out but I'm forcing myself to ignore it for now.

Could be uterus growing??? Praying that's the case! I felt like AF was coming any minute quite often in the first few weeks. But I know I don't need to tell you this, you've been pregnant before. But I'm staying positive for you!

(I just realized I stopped quoting and just started typing. Breaking it up so it doesn't get confusing.)

Pink, Did you get to rest up a bit more? I think tank up all you can. While it's not possible to save it up (wouldn't that be great!), I still think it's best to go in as rested as possible. I was dumb and stayed up til like 12:15 the night before I went into labor...at 2:30 am. *lol* As for what to pack...I don't know if I have any suggestions that you wouldn't have thought of. Boppy if you have one, your own pillow (how long do you stay in the UK?), SNACKS! I had my 3 meals and they brought around a snack in the afternoon/evening. But I was STARVING the whole time. Thinking back, I could have remedied that. But I think I was too delirious to think to do anything about it, haha.

Kaaaat~! Wow, I'm sure it doesn't feel like it to you, but to me it seems like testing day came up quick! Good luck X10000000000!!!! Please let this woman have some good news!

ES let's just be bump buddies okay? ;) If we plan for it now, then it'll happen right? Haha I think our testing philosophies are pretty much the same. I haven't gone as far as tinkering with photos, but the rest is the same. Thank God for internet cheapies. I think? I'm still not sure if they're the best thing ever or if they'll be the death of me since I don't have to exercise much self-control when the question arises...to test or not to test....


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies...

I was on antibiotics a few months back (I got bit about 6mo ago) but they made me very very ill so I had to stop. I noticed recently the symptoms had been getting bad so DH said time to go back in. I am back on antibiotics 2x a day for a month. They gave me reglan to help with the vomiting. They are sending me to a lyme specialist to take all necc tests to make sure no long term damage. They are also sending my to an endocrinologist as they say my hormone level are whacked out really bad (which would explain the irregular periods). Good news, they are making a big effort to remedy the situation. Bad News....I need to stop TTC and prevent it all together until I am better...and that could take months. I was also told that when you have lyme, it never goes away and the possibility of passing it to baby is high, so they suggest against having children if you are lyme positive and showing symptoms. I am praying it just clears up and goes away...or at least is at a level they give me the OK to get pregnant again. Needless to say my heart is hurting and so is DH's.


----------



## eyemom

Oh no! So sorry for the bad news. :hugs: Definitely gotta take care of it though. I'm glad you're set on a path toward recovery. Praying for NO long-term damage. From what I understood, after you're better, having a baby should be okay. So I think the likelihood of them giving you the go-ahead to get pregnant again is quite high. Even though it's not what you wanted, I hope ultimately you won't feel completely defeated about it. On the plus side, it's better to know this now than after you get pregnant right? Many many hugs for you and prayers that you get better quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi SWeetz 

I'm sorry your having a rough time , maybe to give you sme hope ill tell you about my niece . She was living in the US for 2 years and fell ill very suddenly , hospitalised for over a month ! They couldn't find out what was wrong with her . Anyway turns out she had Lymes and had gone untreated for a long time . She came home to Ireland and was given anti- biotics for almost 7 months , eventually they worked . Last month she gave birth to a beautiful baby girl . Both are doing great :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh sweetz I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope it's not as bad as you think, that's just worse case scenario right, I hope it works out, I don't know anything about Lyme disease so I can't be helpful but I'll be thinking of ya xx


----------



## garfie

Sweetz - Sending :hugs: I no nothing about it either - but anything that interferes with TTC is crap :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

BFN, but I'm not surprised. I know "it's early" but I really don't have any special symptoms. Everything has been pointing to AF.


----------



## nevergivingup

SWEETZ :cry::hugs:. O no my heart is heavy for you too. I can't relate with you but I will support and pray for you. I hope that Lyme disease go away bc SWEETZ is waay to awesome for to have to go through this. SWEETZ I'm thinking positive got ya until then just relax take your meds and get better...TTC and this group is going nowhere we'll be here ready for you when u get well and ready.

Kat S: Sorry ab the bfn:cry:

Ttcmoon: Glad to see you and see you're still hanging in there! 

Hi to all the ladies :sleep: 

AFM : I'm so sleep deprived. I just want to sleep one whole day and get rejuvenated :nope:


----------



## Kat S

Wait. I may have been hasty. I looked at the test again and there's a faint line. I didn't look at it again after 3 minutes until just now. I've never gotten an evap line after a few hour before. Now, it could be the trigger still, but this would explain my nausea, shakes, and headache this morning.


----------



## lisalee1

KatS- When did you look at the test? You have to look at it within the time frame or sometimes weird lines pop up after the limit. Can't wait til you retest! Do it today! :)

Sweetz- Sorry to hear you're having a hard time. It's good that you're being treated and hopefully it will be under control pretty soon.


----------



## Kat S

What is the time frame? I gave it like 3 min and went back to bed. I looked again about 3 hour later after I couldn't shake my sick symptoms despite tea, toast and Tylenol. But you're right! I'll buy more tests and try again tonight.


----------



## eyemom

I'd TRY to hold out for FMU, but I agree...can't wait to see how the next test turns out! I think the time limit on most tests is like 10 min or so? Or maybe that's just the cheapies I've been using :haha:


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Kat - getting a little bit excited for you:hugs:

Can't wait until you test again:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Kat s: I would agree with FMU....BUT I UNDERSTAND IF anxiety can't wait... Bc I know I can't but my Fingers are super duper crossed!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba : Take it from a real crazy person who have every last one of her pee sticks from every pregnancy in a box and know which one relate to what pregnancy. They have all those tabs and contrasting things on there to help others see what you see Soooo contrast away and I'll put in my good contacts when u do so I can see that 2nd line on the first glance. FX!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: O how I love your question of what to take to the hospital. I went to Dr. Google to ask what I needed. Most of that stuff I didn't need at all. But bc I breasted I used the hospital pillows to bf my baby but next time I'm definitely taking a bopper pillow, I still don't own any but next time that's the first thing I will get. What do you have on your list so far to take? I took my 
1. toothbrush/toothpaste, 
2.4 outfits just in case I had to stay bc I had a c-section...which I was right bc I was there for a week
3. Phone charger/phone/ laptop
4. My own soap bc my skin is sensitive
5. Snacks /drinks.
6. Camera
7. Baby clothes
8. Diaper bag filled 
9. Bed room shoes

I do have a wish list for next pregnancy:

1. A Nitegown made specially for me
2. Have my pedicure and manicure done b4 admittance in hospital

Pinkcasi: I'm Soooo excited for you!!! This will def be a wonderful experience!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry night: :hugs: Sorry you're feeling unsure and questioning this but it's normal, I don't the same thing with my DS. Bc of so many unsuccessful pregnancies, every twitch cramp or sight of blood made me worry and stress. But even after my bleeding episode my DS is here. I know it's hard but don't stress to much you've came so far and believe it or not from our eyes you're closer then you think. Stay hopeful!


----------



## nevergivingup

Ttcmoon: Sorry Hun I don't know anything about the ivf but I do hope whatever you choose it works!


----------



## Sweetz33

Pink: This is what I took
Toothbrush/paste
Mouthwash
Q-Tips
Tissues
PJs
Soap
Shampoo/Conditioner
My own sanitary pads (the hospital ones are AWFUL)
Pillow (same reason as the pads lol)
Slippers
A few sets of clothes
Deodorant
snacks/money for snacks
laptop/phone/ipad/etc with chargers.
CAMERA!!! lol
Baby bag with take home outfit, diapers, wipes etc.

If I think of anything else, I will let you know.

Kat: I would test again but if at all possible wait for FMU if at all possible. :)

AFM: Thanks for all the support. I have to have more blood tests in the next few weeks. I did speak to lyme doc and he says the reason I need to hold off on TTC is bc the antibiotics are not pregnancy safe at all, but IF I somehow do become pregnant, let them know IMMEDIATELY and they will switch the medication. That gave me a little hope. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

SWEETZ: Yea I agree that def is a reassurance of a little hope:happydance: So are u hanging out with us still :blush: bc I'm going to freaking miss ya if u leave me again :cry:


----------



## Kat S

So, if I hold my pee for 5 or 6 hours, is that more or less the same as FMU? It's preferred because it's more concentrated, so if I do a concentrated one during the day, is there truly a difference?


----------



## garfie

Kat - Just to add more confusion I always tested stronger in the evening - 3 to 4 hours hold should do it - maybe get a double pack one for tonight and one for morning:happydance:

Remember if you are testing later - not to drink to much either just a little as this can have an effect:cry:

:happydance:Kats testing Kats testing - looks like you are running to the end of the race hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

OK! Thanks, Garfie!

I'll die if that was just an evap line. I never got an evap line after a few hours before, but I know these things can happen. Just...combined with the fact that I was all naseous and shakey from 6am to noon and then was suddenly all better makes me hope. I'll die if my hopes are crashed yet again.


----------



## garfie

Holding your hand tightly Kat - I fully understand.:flower:

Come on PMA PMA PMA:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes Never, I will lurk. ;)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ohh Kat I really hope it's not an evap, fx'd that this it it!!!

Thanks guys for the help on my hosp bag, I've been trying to gather stuff together buying bits over the last few weeks, pads and breast pads and what not there are so many lists on the Internet but I don't know what my hospital supply but I'm guessing whatever they do will be crappy quality, I've gotten a couple of nightgowns one for labour with a popper front so I can stay discrete but pop open for skin to skin contact, I have a gown and have ordered slippers.

So my list looks like this...

Me

Nighties x 4
Night gown
Slippers 
Cereal bars
Shampoo/conditioner
Shower stuff
Lip balm
Maternity pads..... How many????
Breast pads..... How many????
Disposable nickers .... Again how many???
Towel


Baby

Vests at least 6
Sleep suits at least 6
Nappies
Nappy cream
Blanket
Snowsuit to go home
Hat
Muslin
Don't need booties right if she has all in one sleep suits right?

That's what I can think of at the moment, I need to get a book or magazines just in case, and will have to throw my phone charger in at the last minute.
I don't have a boppy is it really really necessary?

Omg I'm sorry I know this is a ttc thread and there are other threads dedicated to hospital bags but you guys have been there from the start who else do I ask?!?


----------



## Starry Night

I never used half of the stuff in my hospital bag and the nurses even laughed at me for bringing so much stuff. :wacko: And I wasn't allowed to eat anything during labour. I think that was standard policy at our hospital. Everyone in my maternity ward just wore hospital gowns the whole time. If you're going to leak from your maternity pads then at least you can bleed onto someone else's stuff. lol

But the hospital I went to provided the pads, diapers and even formula. They even had sleepers for the babies to wear though you couldn't bring those home. If you have to provide all your own you may want to bring a lot. a whole package, maybe? It will depend on how much you bleed afterwards. I bled quite a bit, like a heavy period.

A housecoat was a good thing to bring because it can get very cold in there. I had DS in the middle of the hottest heat wave of the summer and it was FREEZING in there! Books, magazines and an iPod were great to have to ease the boredom afterwards. Though you might get released early too if all goes well.

Kat - fingers crossed for you! I hope this is it!!!


----------



## garfie

Pink - How exciting:happydance:

It was a while since I had my boys - but don't forget scratch mittens, feeding bra (if you're going to BF) cotton wool (top and tailing) nighties (must all be easy access (if BF) socks (sometimes our feet are cold during labour) hmmm I'm sure ladies who have had little ones more recently can advise better:happydance:

Kat PMA PMA PMA:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

OMG KAT I CANT WAIT!! Cross your legs and go later tonight! LOL



:thumbup::thumbup::haha::haha::dust::mail::friends::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pinkcasi

garfie said:


> Pink - How exciting:happydance:
> 
> It was a while since I had my boys - but don't forget scratch mittens, feeding bra (if you're going to BF) cotton wool (top and tailing) nighties (must all be easy access (if BF) socks (sometimes our feet are cold during labour) hmmm I'm sure ladies who have had little ones more recently can advise better:happydance:
> 
> Kat PMA PMA PMA:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh yeah scratch mitts got some of them, and nursing bras ok here's a question at what point should I get some? When will my boobs stop growing? I've been reluctant to get many (oh able 1 maternity that is now too small and 1 nursing)
As Im only guna grow out of them so when will I stop growing so I can get some?
I have some great big thick bed socks that ill throw in, and I was thinking that ill pack one bag for the short stay that I'm hoping for then have another bag that can stay in the car just in case I have to stay longer. 
Thanks for all the help ladies xx


----------



## mackjess

FYI, the scratch mitts can fly off like crazy. I ended up putting small white socks on Finn and they stayed a lot better. He gave himself a good scratch our first day at the hospital cause his mitts came off and his nails were seriously long!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat hoping its not an evap ! Everything crossed for you :) 
Pink a nurse friend of mine advised I bring in a sponge and a bottle of water to use on my nether regions when first peeing etc . Apparently the coolness really helps with the stinging of the first pee !


----------



## lisalee1

Pink- How exciting! As someone who had a baby recently (7 months ago), I can tell you that I didn't pack ANYTHING for my baby and the only thing I had for myself was a change of underwear, clothes to wear home, and a comb. The hospital provided everything else- baby formula, diapers, baby blanket & baby clothes to wear while in the hospital, shampoo & conditioner (which I didn't use or need), pads, and a toothbrush. Next time, the only thing I will pack for my baby is some onesies & socks. Since you plan to breastfeed, a maternity bra would be good to take too. 

As for when to buy the bra, I'd wait as close to the end as possible- maybe 2 weeks before the due date. My breasts are small and didn't grow that much that was a non-issue for my. I only went up 1 cup size.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ok so I really need to find out what the hospital supplies before I can plan much more...


----------



## Starry Night

I've always used nursing bras to double as maternity bras. I bought mine when I was 14 weeks and they fit the remainder of the pregnancy. I'm not sure if my milk ever properly came in though. Nursing was an utter disaster for me.


----------



## Kat S

Looks it was just an evap. I did a FRER just now after a 6 hour pee hold, and it's stark white.

I went to work, and got nauseous again a few hours in. I had to eat crackers. Then when I couldn't find a box I was looking for after about 10 seconds of looking, I burst into tears. WTH is going on???? Is this all just stress? I don't feel THAT stressed. I'm so frustrated!


----------



## ESwemba84

KAT ...... Did you test yet?! I can't hardly wait....

Sweets, my friend has Lyme, and she had some success with a reduced gluten diet. I know it won't go away, but it might help to lessen the symptoms.....:hugs:

Eye mom, I would love to be bump buddies! See here's my thought: I just went through my junk room, and ended up cleaning it up really good, and donating a lot of clothes, including my maternity pants I bought right before my MC. It became my junk room because I was getting it organized to become a nursery, and after the MC, I figured 'What's the point?' So now that I've given all the clothes I might need for a future pregnancy away, thinking I wouldn't need them anytime soon, I'll end up pregnant. That's how this stuff works, right? Lol. 

Never, I laughed at your pee stick box.


----------



## ESwemba84

Sorry Kat, I guess we submitted posts at the same time........

Well damn. I'm sorry.......sometimes I get nauseous before AF, but I hope that's not why you are feeling sick. What DPO are you?


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Sorry Kat, I guess we submitted posts at the same time........
> 
> Well damn. I'm sorry.......sometimes I get nauseous before AF, but I hope that's not why you are feeling sick. What DPO are you?

10 dpiui. I REALLY don't understand these symptoms!


----------



## ESwemba84

Hmmmmm, might be too early, or the ICs are more sensitive than the FRER. I'd test again tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## eyemom

Edit: I am rearranging this post because it's a bunch of stuff for pink in the middle and I didn't want anyone else to get lost. So Pink, I put you at the end since I got a little carried away typing to you, haha.

Never, does it make me crazy that I'm sort of jealous of your +pee stick box? Haha.

Kaaaat <3 :hugs: Hoping it's just too early!! Those symptoms sure seem like they should mean something.

ES, Hope that works for you, that would be awesome! I tried the murphy's law thing and bought a bunch of new work clothes a few months ago and that didn't work. I don't dare get rid of my maternity clothes though! Hopefully that's not what it'll take to get pregnant! When I got pregnant with my daughter, we'd been trying for 7 months and nothing...bought a house...and immediately got pregnant the week we moved in. Apparently there's a saying, "new house, new baby." Let's hope it doesn't take another new house for me to get pregnant again because that's going to be a while!

AFM, 5 dpo. It's kind of a boring time in the TWW. 

Pink, your list looks good. Maybe more nighties than you need but just depends I guess. I brought pajamas that buttoned up on top. They were flannel because it was February and I was kinda hot in that. I have a friend who brought nursing tanks. They may be the most awesome thing because they're often in lieu of a bra and you may be able to wear them alone or just wear whatever you want over them. I didn't have them and I really wished I did. Never found any to fit.

I just used the maternity pads they had. You kinda need...a lot. So even though they're big and bulky it's not going to be comfortable anyway because you have ice packs down there so often. 

Breast pads...if you're only in the hospital a handful of days, you probably won't need them anyway because your milk doesn't fully come in for a few days. But couldn't hurt to have a few especially if they keep you longer for any reason (I don't know what's standard there anyway). They nurse tiny little bits of colostrum at a time at first so you likely won't be spraying milk anywhere quite yet.

Diapers...I'd check on that because at my hospital everyone got 2 packs of diapers. I can't imagine you needing to bring your own of those. But for us, we used a TON of diapers at first. A diaper change was the only thing to wake my dd up to nurse...then she'd poop after every feeding. Then every time she peed in between. Soooo...that's a lot of diapers lol. 

I doubt you'd need the towel.

For baby stuff...at my hospital they're required to wear a hospital shirt until it's time to go home. So you may only need a take-home outfit.

I didn't bring the boppy to the hospital and I will DEFINITELY take it God willing there is a next time. It makes it soooo much easier, I think. That being said, it may be one of those things, if you never have one, you'll think "what's the point?" But if you have one, you'll think, "How would I live without this?" 

Regarding the nursing bra thing. I heard from various reliable sources that if you go to a place where they know what's up, they can tell you beforehand the proper nursing bra to get. My hospital had a boutique for things like this and they were pros. I never went though because I still wasn't confident it'd turn out just right and a lot of nursing bras aren't exactly cheap. So what I did, beforehand I bought some nursing bras that were really soft, more like a sports bra material so they had plenty of give. Then after my milk was in I bought a couple more that felt more like "normal" bras. I liked ones that had a little bit of structure to them because at least for me, when there's a LO sucking on there all the time, you tend to nip all the time too lol. Turned out they were the same size that would have been recommended to me ahead of time. I am pretty small-chested though so there wasn't a lot of guesswork anyway. I just bought smallish ones, hehe.

Oh and at my hospital they gave me a squirt bottle/bidet type thing to use when going to the bathroom. I think it was probably the best thing ever.

Umm...have some ibuprofen and iron pills and Colace (or whatever your equivalent is) ready for you when you get home. :)


----------



## ESwemba84

We might be buying a house soon! That would be crazy! 

Also, I think I'm like 3 DPO but my EWCM came back today.......I might be out this cycle.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Kat S: I would wait for FMU bc your urine is probably a bit diluted from all you drink and remind u it's still early 10 dpi, I didn't get mine until 12 days but some people like you get lucky. Don't worry to much rest up and pee away in the am.:hugs:

Eswemba: I'm never throwing that pee box away:haha:

Pink: never feel bad we're hear to listen and give any advice we can. And I myself love that question bc it takes me bk and prepare me for next time. Bc this was my first time I was all over the place, I didn't get my maternity bra until 1 wk after DS was born. And no ma'am the boppy pillow isn't a Dior need just a want really bc you can use the hospital pillows.


----------



## eyemom

ESwemba84 said:


> We might be buying a house soon! That would be crazy!
> 
> Also, I think I'm like 3 DPO but my EWCM came back today.......I might be out this cycle.

Hahaha hmm, well if you want a baby sooner, I hope you get it sooner. But if it doesn't happen...maybe the house thing will work! :winkwink: Are you already looking at houses or just thinking about it? (I don't know what to wish for you with the back stuff...but if you wish for a baby now, then I will wish one for you now too!) 

I had some EWCM after I ovulated too, and I KNOW I had already ovulated because I'd already had my thermal shift. So I think sometimes it can happen, though it could go either way. Hope you got your timing just right. :)


----------



## mackjess

Pink, they say no food here but I smuggled in granola bars, gatorade and vitamin water. I had my husband stash the bag of that in the bathroom since the nurses were all over me. And I took bathroom breaks a lot to go have snacks. haha. Otherwise they wouldn't have let me eat forever!


----------



## nevergivingup

Kat S: O and to not go bk on my word but I also have to agree with Garfie I tested in the afternoon too and got a bfp but I was like 12dpo so HOLD TIGHT AND FX for fmu!


----------



## Kat S

I tested again this morning and another BFN (11 dpiui). Oh, I'm so mad and embarrassed that I got tricked into thinking maybe this IUI worked! I knew from Day 1 that it was a wash with my husband's poor sample, nearly missing ovulation, and me grieving over my beloved cat. I'm still not convinced we didn't miss ovulation despite what they said. 

I looked back and I realized that this "stomach virus-like" situation happened back in May and I'd totally forgotten. I started burping and feeling a little nauseous on Day 8 and on Day 11 I woke up VERY nauseous and had a massive headache...just like yesterday. I started spotting the following day. I can't believe I didn't remember that. Thank god I write these things down. I wonder why my body does that every once in a while?? It's certainly not a symptom I experienced before my TTC journey began. I would have thought I was pregnant a million times! So I blame my reaction to the Femara and trigger shot leaving the system causing me occasional stomach disorder. Kinda mean that the symptoms mimic early pregnancy!

So now this has happened twice, and I won't forget again. If it happens again I won't come on here all excited thinking it means anything. *hangs head*


----------



## Pinkcasi

Arr sorry Kat, but as they say your not out till you're out tho we know our bodies don't we, don't worry about getting excited either sometimes it's all we have.

I've booked to go for a tour of the maternity hospital but I have to reschedule as my oh can't get this say off work but hopefully next sat, nightmare that they only do yours on a weekend and he's a chef so you guessed it works every weekend, I'd like him to be there though so that he knows where he's going on the day lol
I've been looking at maternity pillows online and am thinking I might get not a boppy but similar, tho I am wondering if I can wait till she's here then decide if I need one, hopefully the furniture will be going up today then I can start getting organised! Thanks for all the help and advice, isn't it weird that when people in real life give me advice I'm like 'yeah whatever' (mil lol) but I gladly take it from people online lol


----------



## eyemom

Awww, Kat :hugs: I'm so sorry. You had to try, and as far as I'm concerned, you have nothing to be embarrassed about. Anyone would hope! I think you only reacted like any woman who wants a baby would. No shame in that. Hope is a painful thing sometimes when something doesn't work out, but I still think it's an important thing we need. 

Sitting here thinking about it, I think I've heard those FRERs can be tricky. I'm not sure, I've never used one. But it's ringing a bell somehow. Maybe because they're so sensitive.


----------



## Kat S

Ah, and I just got my period 3 days early. I knew I ovulated before the IUI.


----------



## ESwemba84

Awww Kat, :hugs: I'm so sorry. Last cycle I got nauseous right before AF. It has to do with prostaglandins........responsible for contraction of the uterus. It may just be a theory, but last cycle I took NSAIDS (Advil) religiously, because they block the production of prostaglandins, and I had a 26 day cycle. I figured if I could stop the uterine contractions, it would add a few days to my cycle. I have no idea if it actually worked, but I think it did. Good luck on your next cycle...

Eye mom, we are looking now, but just browsing online. Our lease isn't up until March, but I think we might have a mold problem, so we might be doing this house thing in the next few months. Yeah, I'd rather get pregnant and deal with the pain than get surgery and put off TTC for 6 months, but we will see which comes first.


----------



## nevergivingup

Quick pop in : So sorry Kat but don't give up hope just yet AF isn't here


----------



## garfie

Aw Kat - I'm so sorry and for her to come early as well - it's strange you mention nausea because I woke up last month feeling sicky and put it down to the progesterone got quite excited thinking morning sickness - and then she was there:growlmad: so you are not the only to get your hopes up for them to be squashed:hugs:

I also dreamt I was being sick a few days ago and woke up gagging - strange maybe it is something in our bodies:wacko: I thought it was either my age or what I had eaten the night before:winkwink:

So tonight hun I hope you are treating yourself to a large :wine::hugs:

Esw - I have deff heard the saying new house new baby and it has proved to be true on here - so you never know:happydance:

Pink - I have never had a tour of maternity hospitals - it seems to be the new thing, back in the day the hubby dropped you off - you were settled in, he went back to the car with a special piece of paper (in case security came around) while they were checking you hubby was in a different room often told he could either go home or go to the canteen and if you began well..................................... :haha: on my first in Germany he was on his way out of the door to go home and shower when they decided (at last) I was an emergency and one of the nurses were shouting him back (in German of course) so he carried on walking security had to stop him:dohh: 

Next time I want a tour of the maternity hospital - other than the sad rooms I have been in:happydance:

Good idea hubby knows where he is going - because to be honest when the time comes he might not know his arse from his elbow to begin with :haha:

Mackjess - You naughty lady smuggling food in :haha: I think I would do the same now okay maybe not a three course meal - but deff some sweets or something similar :happydance: It can be a long time especially with the smell of the trolleys wafting past you :winkwink:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - Temp has gone up but only slightly:shrug: OPK still POS:shrug: will see once again what tomorrow brings:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

nevergivingup said:


> Quick pop in : So sorry Kat but don't give up hope just yet AF isn't here

You must have missed my post announcing AF's arrival. It's ok... These forums can move fast!


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - I'm so sorry that AF arrived and early too after all those signs. Being tricked by our bodies happens to all of us at some point.

garfie - good luck in catching that egg.

ES - ooh, a new house! How exciting!! Good luck in your quest to find your new home.

mackjess - I am too much of a rule-follower but I did steal some of DH's snacks during labour. I ate a small handful of fruit loops cereal. So when i was on the operating table for my csection and they asked if I had eaten in the past 12 hours I just said 'no'. I figured 4 or 5 small pieces of cereal wouldn't greatly affect anything.


----------



## Kat S

ES, thank you! Now I have an answer! From Dr. Google: 

"Primary dysmenorrhea is the more common type of dysmenorrhea and is due to the production of prostaglandins. These are natural substances made by cells in the inner lining of the uterus and other parts of the body. The prostaglandins made in the uterus make the uterine muscles contract and help the uterus shed the lining that has built up during the menstrual cycle. If excessive prostaglandins are produced, the woman may have excessive pain or dysmenorrhea with her menstrual cycle. _Prostaglandins can also cause headaches, nausea, vomiting and diarrhea_." Yup, that was me!


----------



## garfie

Kat - That is me as well - so small comfort you're not alone:hugs: do you think it could be related to our age? trying to find info now and what we can do to help it:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Starry - Hope you are okay mama:happydance:

How's symptoms going?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

garfie said:


> Kat - That is me as well - so small comfort you're not alone:hugs: do you think it could be related to our age? trying to find info now and what we can do to help it:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

It is a little comforting. I thought maybe my brain wanted a baby so badly that it was sending me fake pregnancy symptoms. I think they call it "hysterical pregnancy". Thank god that's not what it is!! Yes, please to share whatever you find out. I have to go to work now or I'd start researching more myself. The girl who told me about it said she just started taking Advil when the nausea started coming on and it helped, but I'd like to know for sure what to do/how to prevent it.


----------



## mackjess

Kat/ES, that is great info! I get that a lot, and during times I knew I wasn't prego or didn't even have a boyfriend... so I would always wonder why I felt like I was getting the flu every time I was PMSing!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Kat I'm sorry for your disapointment :hugs: and what a cow for turning up early !!!! 

Garfie your chart sure looks interesting :shrug: how many pos Opk have ye gotten now ? 

Hello to everyone else :thumbup: AFM I'm working away , one of my poor dogs has chipped his ankle bone in two places chasing balls in sand dunes . Now on crate rest for two weeks except for toilet breaks on the lead :dohh: He is an active border collie so he is going nuts and driving me crackers too !


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes! Left, your poor puppy! I can believe that a crate-bound pup would cause bit of a ruckus. It's too bad we can't explain to them why certain things have to happen or that it is for their own good. I hope he's feeling better soon.

Kat - once again, I'm sorry AF caught you and tricked you like that. I've worried about hysterical pregnancy in the past but from I understand it's a very serious physiological disorder and AF wouldn't have arrived at all. One of my friends knew a girl at her church who that happened to and she got big and everything even though there was no baby. Being tricked by symptoms isn't the same thing. Take assurance that you're not crazy.

afm - sickness is feeling a bit more manageable today after having a very rocky start to my day. It's probably the Gravol but I'm actually starting to daydream about food a bit though most still isn't going down well. Canadian Thanksgiving is next week and I'd love to be able to partake in the turkey dinner!


----------



## ESwemba84

I don't think it has to do with age.......I'm 29 and I get it BAD. Like, more than a week before AF. I feel awful, unless I take copious amounts of Advil.


----------



## mowat

Ugh Kat, sorry about AF. Hope ovulation happens when it's supposed to next month.

Anyone testing soon---Eyemom? 

I got my hormone test results back yesterday. Very interesting. Testosterone was fine. Estrogen and progesterone were both near the lower end of normal. The big surprise was my cortisol levels were very very low. Guess I am really tired all the time (thought I was just pathetic!) The naturopath also said that if your body is low on progesterone it will steal cortisol to try and make more progesterone. Hmmm. So, I'm going to start taking an estrogen booster during the first part of my cycle and next month when I'm TTC again I'll start progesterone twice a day following ovulation. I'm also taking two adrenal boostesr to try and bump up the cortisol. So, nothing really clear, but maybe if my body has been that "ill" it just didn't think it could handle a pregnancy. I'll guess we'll see in the next couple of months. Wish my doctor had run some of these tests when this all started two years ago. Hmmm.


----------



## eyemom

I'm going to try to wait until Monday! We'll see. Monday's a pretty crap day to do it because I'm already going to be a little bit of a mental case, but it's 12 dpo and I got my other BFPs on 12 dpo. But I don't know if I'll be able to hold out. I need to see how many tests I have left over...I think it might be just a few that I'll have to use wisely. Boo I don't like using them wisely. 

That is really interesting mowat. Wouldn't it be cool if, after doing these boosters, you have tons of energy and feel awesome? :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat that sounds like a step in the right direction :) wow aren't our bodies so interesting , ya just never know what's going on !


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone

Mowat it may have taken a while but at least you have some kind of answers now and if it helps you to feel a bit better then it's winner right.

It's so weird how our bodies work and what little attention we pay when were not ttc, I can't tell you anything about my cycles in the last good knows how many years.

Mack, I'm loving you avatar pic, what a cutie!

Urm who else do I need to reply to, oh eye good luck for Monday, I'll be thinking of you!

Starry, all going well I see good good, when's your scan? Your having an early one right? What are you now 7 weeks or so?

Afm my oh spent about 9 hours putting together furniture yesterday and there's still more to do today, I was sort of helping but I ended up in agony so I'll be restive today I think, I just need to go to ikea to get a wardrobe rail, can you believe my wardrobe came without a rail, how am I supposed to hang all the cute little clothes?!
I have to say how impressed I am with my oh so far he's done nothing on the nursery it's all been me, he's a bit rubbish just at work alllll the time but yesterday he was really going for it and he's quite good at it too, I would never have guessed, he's not very DIY-esque.
I'll post a pic once it's all done.


----------



## ttcmoon

Mowat - At least you got some good information about your body, which is definitely going to help in your next ttc cycle.All the best.

Eyemom- looks like 12DPO is lucky day for you.Keeping fingers crossed for you :) 

Pink - waiting for the pics.How are you doing?You had a hectic day but once you put all those small cloths inside your mind will fill with joy.All efforts will get paid :) 

Left - How are you doing?How is your doggy now?

Starry - Wish you a happy thanks giving week and your delicious dinner :) take care.

Kat/ES - Sorry to know about your AF.I hope the pain eases soon.

AFM - Probably my IUI will be on saturday.I did not respond to the medication very well.No follicles at right side.Only 2 at left (17.5 and 14).Did not get the trigger yet.Doctor is going to scan me again tomorrow to check the sizes.Last time I had 4 follicles,good linin,good semen sample but nothing happened.So I am wondering...but I do not wish to waste this cycle as I spent too much money and effort on it.


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat, what you're going through sounds suspiciously like Addison's Disease. Google it. If it sounds like you, you might want to get further testing by an Endocrinologist. 

The only reason I know about it is I thought for a while that I had the opposite......Cushing's. Both have to do with a benign tumor on either the pituitary or the adrenal glands. Cushing's causes increased cortisol levels, whereas Addison's causes low cortisol levels. Both cause other hormonal imbalance, leading to fertility issues.

Hmmmm, maybe Google University is giving me a top notch education after all!


----------



## Kat S

Mowat, I hope you have your answers soon! The never ending game of "why can't I get pregnant?" lasts too long!!


----------



## eyemom

Good morning, ladies! (well, it's morning here. ;))

Pink, that's exciting. Can't wait to see updates.

ttcmoon, good luck on Saturday! Go follies go!


----------



## MamaTex

Tricia: How have you been?

Pink: I completely understand wanting your DH to be there with you. The hospital I toured only had tours during a week day when my DH worked so he never went, but I made sure to ask a lot of questions and clarify where I needed to go so I would be able to direct us both when the time came to go to the hospital.

In regards to your hospital bag, I would definitely ask the hospital what it provides. I thought about bringing breast pads but didn't. I ended up staying in my hospital gown until the last day or so I was in the hospital. It is just easier to feed with the gown on. I am not too modest so I didn't mind who in the hospital saw my boobs and body. I thought I would want to wear my own night gown and pajamas, but you end up bleeding and getting stuff messy on trips to/from the bathroom so I would just wear the hospital gown, but pack something for later on. It's all up to you though! I would bring a light jacket and/or a blanket for yourself. I would definitely bring toiletries because the size of what you get is so small. I also recommend shower shoes/slippers to wear in the shower. 

If music is important to you, bring an mp3 player or something. Music really helped me relax!!!! 

I think the boppy or something similar should be used after you get home from the hospital, but bring what you feel you might need and make DH carry it all. Hehe. 

So happy for you. You're almost there girl!!

ESwemba: I hear ya about moving forward in spite of any pain. While I don't wish anyone a future of pain, I certainly am hoping for a BFP with as little pain for you as possible!!

garfie: Hullo!!

Kat S: Sorry about AF

mackjess: I like your profile pic. Your baby looks very serious hehee

Left: Sorry to hear about your doggie. Ouch!!

Starry: What dishes do Canadians indulge in during a Canadian Thanksgiving? Anything unique to Canada? I never thought to ask before!!! Glad you are not feeling as sick. 

mowat: Interesting results. I hope that what you have found out will lead to a BFP and you feeling better overall

eyemom: If you crackand test, you're not wack. Good luck!!

ttc moon: What do the numbers for the follicles mean? Is that the size? Our bodies are a wonderland but also a mysterious wonderland at times (that was a reference to singer John Mayer).


----------



## lisalee1

Kat- Sorry to hear AF came. But at least the waiting game is over for this month and you'll be back in the 2 wk wait before you know it!

Mowat- Sounds like you're on your way to getting some real answers! Hope they are able to resolve it soon. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

AFM I had my second post partum check up on Monday. My C section incision is just fine and the doctor cleared me to come back next year. He didn't do a cervical check or do much at all. He just asked me about birth control and told me to come back in a year. Lol. I asked him how long he recommended I wait before TTC again and he said 6 months. I told my husband this and he again stated he would see about having another one. I get the sense he does not want another kid so soon. All good. Still no AF for me. I am 7 weeks and 2 days post partum. Sometimes I feel like she is about to start but then...nothing. I know AF can come anywhere from a few weeks to a year after you deliver, but I hate not knowing when she might come. It's like waiting on it for the first time!! Very nerve wracking lol. I just want her to hold off until after my 3 year wedding anniversary next Wednesday. Then she can come whenever she wants!!


----------



## Tricia173

I am doing good, looking forward to next Tuesdays ultrasound, can't wait to see the little one and hopefully find out gender!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oohh Tricia scan how exciting! Can't wait

Mama glad everything is going well, and happy anniversary!

I'm soooo hungry but my oh wants to finish putting stuff together before we can go out to eat, he's really going for it, I guess I shouldn't complain, but making a pregnant lady wait for food is a dangerous game!


----------



## Kat S

Mama, glad you are doing so well!

Hope things continue to go well for you, Tricia!

Pink, so glad your nursery is almost done, but I hope you get that lunch!

AFM, I'm feeling better today. I have an appt for an u/s tomorrow morning to check for cysts. Pray I have no cysts! I asked the nurse about the nausea, severe headache, and diarrhea and it's connection to dysmenorrhea, and she basically said don't be ridiculous, you just had a stomach virus. And I said I thought it was odd that it would happen twice, and the VERY next day I'd get my period, but she continued to say it was unrelated. Very frustrating! Well, if it happens again, I'll know she's wrong.


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - I'm glad your OH has come around and has helped you with the nursery. I can't wait to see a picture!

mowat - at least you have some answers now. I hope the progesterone is what is needed to get you your rainbow.

Tricia - good luck with your scan on Tuesday. I hope the baby uncrosses it's legs and you can discover the gender! I'm guessing it's a girl. :)

Mama - I'm glad your appointment went well. It's a big decision to start TTC again so I hope you and your dh can come to an agreement. In the meantime, just enjoy your time with your DD.

Kat - I hope there will be no cysts on the scan.

afm - feeling a bit better today. But I'm not pushing anything. As for Canadian Thanksgiving, we basically eat what the Americans eat....just earlier in the year. We have turkey, stuffing and mashed potatoes and veggies and salads and have some pumpkin pie. Then we do it all again at Christmas. I just hope that my stomach lets me enjoy it.


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, that's ridiculous of her to just write all those symptoms off, especially if it has happened more than once. I always get it, but some cycles are more forgiving than others. I hope you don't have any cysts.

Starry, all that food sounds awesome. Glad you are feeling a little better.

Tricia, what do you think the gender will be?

Pink, sounds like you're almost ready!

Mama, glad things went ok at your follow up. I hope AF shows in a timely manner!

Eyemom, I've got 2 tests left. One cheapy and one FRER. I'm going to wait until Monday also. I think I'll be around 10 DPO.

Everyone else, hi!

AFM, I already feel out. Headaches (although i get these everyday), mild discomfort and pressure like cramps. And it's only CD 17. And I have a feeling I'll continue to feel this way for a week. I start physical therapy tomorrow. I went to the gym yesterday and i have less than a pound to lose before I'm under 200! Things are moving along slowly, even though i don't feel like I'm making progress in any direction. However, i do feel like things will change soon. My life has been super stagnant this past year and I'm going crazy. Being childless makes it worse, and i feel a lot of these stagnant situations are out of my control. I'm trying to convince my husband to move to another area of Virginia so at least i would have the excitement of living in a new place.....but it all depends on his job. And so I wait.....


----------



## eyemom

MamaTex, glad you're healing up alright! It's good for your body to recuperate a bit before growing another tiny human anyway, but sometimes you just can't help but think about it! Love your avatar pic. You have such a pretty baby girl.

Tricia thanks for the update! Glad you're doing well. Super exciting about the upcoming u/s! 

Pink, making a pregnant lady wait for food is a dangerous game indeed. :) Heck, making me wait for food when I'm NOT pregnant is pretty dangerous. ;) Awesome how things are coming along though and can't wait to see pics.

Kat, praying for NO cysts! Also, that is SUPER annoying when people dismiss your concerns like that, what the heck. So what maybe it was a virus, but maybe it wasn't. At least listen and be compassionate instead of patronizing. Good grief. I think we've touched on one of eyemom's pet peeves, lol. And I haven't even had an issue with it that I recall. It just really bothers me! But as you said, if it happens again, YOU'LL know.


----------



## eyemom

Sorry I had the reply window open forever before I finally got around to finishing the other post. So ES I wasn't ignoring you! Ohhh I hope we have an exciting Monday. :)

I'm kinda feeling out too. In my LP I have insomnia issues and those have begun. Not AS bad because I'm actually able to get back to sleep. But that may be just because I'm resisting the urge to check the time, which tends to wake me up even more. I get random crampy things at times and sometimes I'm like oh I hope that could be implantation cramps (never had em before that I know of), but then...of course...it's just gas or something like that. :haha:

The only thing that has honestly made me go "hmm" is that I was downwind from a smoker earlier and the smell didn't bother me at all. Normally, I find the smell of cigarettes SUPER offensive. But when I was pg with dd, it didn't bother me either. I remember thinking it was weird because you'd think being pregnant, I'd find it even stinkier.

ES sounds like you ARE making progress. "Slow and steady finishes the race," right? Even though it doesn't feel like you're getting anywhere while you're in the here and now, hopefully you will be able to look back and see how far you've come, and that will be an encouragement to you. Maybe after a year of feeling like things are stagnant, you're due for a bunch of exiting changes.

Really though, for me at least, a lot of things are out of my control. My husband likes to say, "control is an illusion." We do our best, but in the end, a lot of things are simply out of our control. Very difficult to accept that sometimes!


----------



## ESwemba84

It's funny you mention the smell of smoke! I was in the Starbucks drive thru today, and the guy behind me was smoking in the line, and it was raining out so the smell was so strong. Now, I used to smoke like a chimney, but quit over 9 months ago, so usually the smell doesn't bother me. But today I was really annoyed that the smell was getting into my car, and I hated it. It was so gross, and I was thinking.......I am so sorry for smoking around non smokers back when I was doing it. Now I understand why it bothers people so much. Maybe it's a sign!


----------



## eyemom

Let's hope! Or maybe he just had a bad brand, lol. (But really, I've heard that about former smokers. Some of them smell it and miss it, but many get to where they really can't stand it.)

Still hoping it's a sign. :thumbup:

And grats on quitting! :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Kat - Good luck for today hun - keeping my fingers crossed that there is no cysts:happydance:

Mama - Are you BF? - I can't remember:dohh: as that interferes with your cycles as well:flower:

Starry - Pleased everything is going okay for you - after as many losses as you have had it is hard not to constantly worry, heck when it happens to me I just know I will be a nervous wreck:wacko: So I think it is nice to have something to focus on - such as your thanks giving dinner - let's hope little bean will let you have some:happydance:

Es - Congrats on quitting hun - I don't smoke but hubby does and he was the worlds worse when he tried to quit - always complaining about smokers. True what they say the worst kind of non smoker is the one who used to smoke. Me personally it doesn't bother me:flower: Please let it be a sign for you:happydance:

Eye - I sound very similar to you - I can fall asleep almost standing up:haha: be asleep until early hours of the morning then wake up wondering what time it is. Mostly I can go back to sleep but some days ....... :haha: now it seems like my hubby is coming out in sympathy for me - he's been like it for the last few days:wacko:

Pink - Glad to hear hubby is taking a huge interest and surprising you - and even more importantly you are resting - not long now:happydance:

Tricia - Glad everything is going well:happydance:

AFM - Is this 3rd drop lucky? - will I finally O - or is it just a sign she is on her way:dohh: either way I need to know - so give me a sign:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ESwemba84

I used to get really bad cravings when I'd smell smoke or be around people that were smoking, and every once in a blue moon, usually after coffee, I'll want one. But for the most part I don't like the smell, because that was one of the things that bothered me the most about my own smoking habit......that I knew I smelled bad and was carrying the smell everywhere. 

I hope you are finally ovulating, Garfie!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ov my god smoking! It's so weird I used to smoke really bad and for years but I quit in nov, we were ttc and I thought I shouldn't be smoking and drinking and eating crap so I stopped it all (though I did drink a little until I fell pregnant) but I've not smoked at all since nov, obviously it was easier once I got pregnant and now I don't even think about it anymore, my oh still smokes but not in the house and not around me I've told him he has to give up before baby gets here otherwise I'll make him brush his teeth and change his clothes after every cig before he's allowed near her, I know people do it but I just don't want it around my baby, he's said he'll quit but we'll see lol. I've told him that he's not allowed to go out and smoke when I'm in labour even the early stages as I don't want her first breath to be stale cigarette stench.

I say well bloody done to anyone that can give up!


----------



## eyemom

Yes garfie that's exactly how it is! So frustrating. It happened again last night but thankfully again I fell right back asleep.

Come on garfie's egg! Drop drop drop! You can do it little eggie, come on you've teased her enough already!

I was like that too pink. I made people change clothes. When I was in the hospital my aunt came in and she reeeeeked. DH and I both regretted not sticking to our guns that time.

AFM I'm 8 dpo and just had a massive temp dip. Hoping against hope it's the good kind of temp dip.


----------



## mackjess

Eye, my aunt came to visit and wreaked of smoke too! What is it with smoking aunts? lol


----------



## garfie

Eye - That's an amazing temp drop - up up up you go little temperature tomorrow:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

No cysts, but the doc said my FSH levels have risen to 17. Basically he said I'd need a miracle. :sadangel:


----------



## Kat S

OK, I'm so desperate I just made an appt with an acupuncturist.


----------



## eyemom

Kat S said:


> No cysts, but the doc said my FSH levels have risen to 17. Basically he said I'd need a miracle. :sadangel:

I'm sorry I don't know what this means. I hope you get your miracle though. <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat S said:


> No cysts, but the doc said my FSH levels have risen to 17. Basically he said I'd need a miracle. :sadangel:


If its a miricle you need we will order one for you :) don't give up hope Miricles happen every day :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Kat I'm sorry, I really hope you get that miracle.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat, I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for. :hugs: We're all rooting for you get your miracle.


----------



## lisalee1

Aww Kat! I'm so sorry to hear that. Good luck on with the acupuncture. Maybe they can give you some information about Chinese herbs to help correct your FSH?


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm sorry Kat:hugs:


----------



## Tricia173

I am sorry kat! Hope that miracle comes through for you!!!

Pink I can wait to see pictures :) you are getting so close!

Eye - hope this is it for you!


----------



## Tricia173

Garfie, hope you get you O!

Es- I feel strongly it is a girl, I will be shocked if it is a boy! but either way he or she is a blessing


----------



## eyemom

So I had a stack of dirty cloths (like, wash cloths, cleaning cloths, rags, that sort of thing...not a typo of 'clothes') that I had set aside to wash but didn't get to wash the day I planned. Then I sorta forgot about it. I had a lapse in judgment because I found it today and not really thinking of what it was I saw one and smelled it (I don't know why? I think I didn't realize how old it was and I wondered if it had food on it or something?) And immediately I smelled MOLD! Then I looked at another cloth deeper in the pile and it had mold all over it! GROSSSSSSSSS! I really fail at life sometimes, I swear I'm not really disgusting.

So of course now I'm like OMG what if I AM pregnant and I just took a direct shot of mold. Haha ughghhhh. I consulted Dr. Google and the results were somewhat inconclusive. It seems that if you inhale mold and don't eat it, you're probably okay. But still, ugh. Plus most of the discussion is about people with mold in theirs or other people's homes, not basically sticking your nose RIGHT in it.

I'm not even pregnant yet (afaik) and I'm already crazy paranoid about everything, haha. 

But ugh. Some of the cloths I washed tonight in extra hot water. The grosser ones are soaking now in bleach water but I won't get to wash them until tomorrow. :-/


----------



## Left wonderin

Your not alone in this !! I too have in the not so distant past put aside smelly dish cloths to wash but got distracted ! Not a very pleasant smell emanated from my wash basket a few days later ! Uck


----------



## eyemom

Haha I'm glad I'm not alone. 

Temp shot back up today. Not as high as it's been, but I took it a full hour early this morning. So that's cool. If I use one of those "bbt adjuster" calculator things (not sure how reliable it is but sometimes it makes me feel better lol), it puts me right back in the range I was in before the temp dip.

But my sleeping pattern still suggests AF is nearing.


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, I hope AF stays away!!

"I'm not even pregnant yet (afaik) and I'm already crazy paranoid about everything, haha."

LOL! I get paranoid about cheese when I'm in the TWW. "Is this pasteurized??" "This frozen pizza has 5 different cheeses...are they all the safe kind??"


----------



## ESwemba84

Ew about the mold clothes! That's totally something I would do. Mostly, I forget about leftovers and find a nice surprise in the back of the fridge. I should just not save food.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha I'm with you on the manky stuff especially at the moment and there's a dinner on the fridge (that my chef oh brought home for me that I didn't eat) it's on about week 3 I think and I can't face throwing it out don't want look at it let alone touch it, I recon it's guna go plate and all lol he's trying to make sure I eat properly and it just sits in the fridge oops.
:wave: everyone hope your all good.


----------



## lisalee1

Eyemom- YUCK! I hate mold! It's some weird fear of mine. Strange, I know. :) But anyway, don't worry about it. I ate sushi while in the TWW and didn't think twice about it. 

Anyway, I am finally cautiously ready to announce that I am expecting #2 again. I had a MC last month at about 5.5 weeks and got pregnant right away again. (Just for reference, I had a MC last year and then got pregnant immediately with my little baby boy). So anyway, I'm a little apprehensive but will not fear for the worse. I'm stepping out on faith. So here we go again!

I don't really have blaring symptoms like I did with my last viable pregnancy. Just slightly sore and heavy boobs. And I'm thirsty like ALL THE TIME. I'm thinking that maybe b/c I was pregnant last year and part of this year, my body is used to the hormones and not reacting the same way? That's my guess. Anyway, I'm going to remain positive. Wish me luck!


----------



## Pinkcasi

*yelps* omg Lisa that's amazing super congrats I'm sooo happy for you.
And I can't wait to see never a reply she will be bouncing off the walls with excitement ha ha


----------



## bamagurl

OMG Lisalee!!! Congrats :hugs: so excited for you!!!


----------



## Tricia173

So my sister who cannot get pregnant has been very distant since she found out I was pregnant. She asked me if she could go to our next ultrasound, this really excites me, maybe she is coming to terms? For a while I thought I was going to loose her, which is kinda scary!


----------



## Starry Night

Lisa - congrats!!!! Sticky thoughts are being sent your way!

Tricia - I am glad your sister seems to be coming around. I can imagine she's having a hard time of it so it's a good sign that she's reaching out to you.

eyemom - hope AF stays away for you!

and what's with all this nasty food talk? LOL It's normally my job to empty out the fridge as dh doesn't "do" mold, but right now i am not up to the task. All week I've been bugging him to clear out the fridge as it's only going to get worse but he keeps putting it off. He's only making it worse for himself.


----------



## garfie

Lisalee - OMG congrats hun - now it really has to be my turn soon - you are already on round two :happydance:

Take it easy hun:happydance:

I agree wait until Never see this :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lisalee1

Thanks Garfie, Bama, & Pink! We are excited too. I am patiently awaiting Never's response. :)

Tricia, I'm sure it took a lot for your sister to come around. I KNOW that has to be tough. It's good that she's coming around. Let her be as involved as she wants to be.


----------



## mowat

Lisalee! Congrats! How exciting!

As for me, I'm impatient for no particular reason. Agh. Thought I'd ovulate a little earlier this month since last month was my first cycle after miscarriage. Already cd 16 and no sign. Hmmm. Last month it was cd 19. Not trying, but I'm super eager for next month!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lisalee delighted with your news :) boy you have been pg a lot !!! 
Starry 7 weeks where did that go ? Hope your doing ok ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee1 :winkwink: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :baby: :wohoo: :dishes: (to a break from dancing to wash dishes) now :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :laundry: (took a break to throw some clothes in the dryer) now back to :wohoo: :wohoo: Lisalee I'm sooooo happy for you as everyone already told u I would!!! Now can I tell my DH that Our Lisalee is expecting :happydance: or should I wait until I need a fill in for my nails so he can quiet me up and send me on my way thinking I forgot about trying. Lisalee you have the right mindset!!! Step out on Faith Hun and God will handle the rest. Positive thinking!!! O my gosh now I WANT TO PUT MY TICKER UP TOO THAT SAYS IM PREGO although I'm not :dohh: Your ticker is even beautiful!!! Lisalee u deserve it all!! Congrats to you and our new baby and bump baby!! Now my FX and I'm even blowing dust or rather skin cells from my DS body since he's still got that fresh baby scent your way so we (I mean you/DH) can have us a sticky bean!! Sore heavy boobs, sounds great at 5 weeks, we(again I mean you/DH) want it all every SYMPTON!! Congrats Lisa, my heart is so happy for you, I absolutely feel like I'm pregnant too(I'm not I'm just saying that's how happy I am for you) I could never be more happier for you!! Now let me go into Wal-Mart humming and bobbing my head..."la la laaa doo deee doooo Lisa is prego doo doo doooo. Those long lines and bad customer service will not steal my happiness today ::happydance: 

Hi to all the ladies here I will catch up and post momentarily.....


----------



## nevergivingup

I see you Storked!!! Hi Bethany!!!


----------



## eyemom

Lisa! Congrats! :happydance: How lucky that you were able to conceive again straight away, that's wonderful. I understand the apprehension but that's great that you are staying positive. They also say no two pregnancies are alike, so try not to read into symptoms too much. But it would also make sense if it's like you theorized and your body is already kinda used to the hormones. Anyway, I'm super excited for you. <3

Tricia, that's great news! Maybe she didn't mean to be distant, maybe she just needed to digest everything for a while. That would be scary to lose touch with a sister you love. Maybe she's starting to get excited about being an aunt (is she an aunt already?)

AFM, I'm trying not to go crazy symptom spotting.

(+) Massive temp dip on 8 dpo, shot back up 9 dpo (would have been higher had I not temped an hour earlier than normal). I want to believe in implantation dips though it seems it is controversial whether or not it means anything. My temp has done some wonky things in my LP before but it has never done anything like that. Then again, my body has done all kinds of weird things this cycle that it hasn't done before which I've attributed to being my HSG cycle.

(+) Dull achy sensation that feels an awful lot like it did when I was pregnant before. Then it felt similar to mild AF craps but it was actually my uterus growing. For me this started yesterday which makes me suspicious that this is psychosomatic haha.

(+) The thing from the other day where I wasn't completely put off by cigarette smoke, though I don't know if that should even count.

(-) Still having pre-AF-like insomnia

(-) Usually sensitive nipples is sign #1 and they don't feel like anything.

I think I'm just nuts.

I have two internet cheapies left. IF that dip meant anything, tomorrow is two days after implantation (10 dpo). I should wait until at least three days after to test, right? Right? I almost picked up a FRER at the store today and then told myself no no no.... :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Eye, that sounds promising! I'll be eager to here how the test turns out!

Ive decided to test Sunday......it's our 6th anniversary, and wouldn't it just be perfect to be like......BAM! BFP.......I'm to a point where a BFN wouldn't ruin my day, so I'm going for it. I feel out, but I've been beyond exauhsted today....like no amount of coffee helps, so I'm hoping I'm actually in.


----------



## Left wonderin

Girls I'm so stalking ye :) here is hoping there is double lines for October !!!!!! 
AFM its my first Saturday off in a while , I'm going shopping with my sister , I might just pick up a wee thing or two for Baby Bowe. , vests n socks today I think :)


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats Lisa!

Eye- hopefully this is it for you, fingers crossed for double lines!

Well technically she is already an aunt but this will be her first blood related niece or nephew, all the others are by marriage. 

I am glad she is coming around though I can only imagine how hard this us for her. I have been very careful to not shove it in her face and give her the time she needs.


----------



## Kat S

Lisalee, I'm SO happy for you!! Congratulations! I hope it's a sticky bean :)

ES and Eyemom, you guys are SO close to testing and my fingers are crossed for you both!


----------



## eyemom

ES, that'd be so awesome if you got a BFP on your anniversary! GL!!

AFM, I went ahead and tested this morning (10 dpo, possibly 2 days after ovulation IF you take a temp dip to mean anything...which it probably doesn't because apparently anyone can get the estrogen surge which can cause it). BFN. I'm not really all that surprised. It served its purpose to get my head back on straight, though I still hope it was just too early.

The insomnia was worse this morning (I woke up at 5:30ish, usually I get up between 7 and 7:30, today's alarm was set for 7:50). So that was probably the nail in the coffin for this cycle anyway before I even tested.  My temp was down a bit again this morning, but it was SOOOO early, I didn't even record it. It's still kinda low when I used an adjuster calculator thing, so while I can't help but hold out hope, I am definitely not holding my breath.

I only have one more test. If I had more, I'd test again tomorrow, but I'm going to try to save it for Monday/12 dpo (when I've tested positive before, though I never tested earlier for those cycles).


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, oh no, I'm so sorry you got a BFN :( I hope Monday you get good news!!


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - good luck for Monday. Hopefully, it is simply a case of the little beanie implanting a bit later and needing more time for a positive test.

afm - my parents should arrive today though in true form they left their house much later than they planned. It's a 24 hour drive so I'm not expecting them until late tonight. I'm normally a night owl but lately I struggle to stay up past 9. :wacko: I hope one of us is awake to let them in! lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi everyone, 
Never your post made me cry and smile it's so lush how wonderful and positive you are for us all.

Eye sorry bout the bfn hopefully just too early,

Es fx'd for you too we need more bfp's!!!

Left have a great time shopping, I love nothing more than buying stuff for my baby girl. 

Afm I think we're ready for her, I mean I don't want her yet as I'm only 32 wks but her room is mostly done and I've washed all her clothes and stuff this weekend, I recon we have it all covered I hope anyway, just need a monitor and oh has taken responsibility for that as it's manly technology lol

Love this pic, tiny person stuff!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lisalee1

Never! U just made my day! Your post was tooooooooooo funny! It's great to have the support of so many people no matter what happens. Your joy is contagious!

Eyemom- It's not over yet! Hang in there and stay occupied until you test again on Monday. Remember, if you get the urge to test more frequently and don't have any internet cheapies, the dollar store sells great tests too. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## eyemom

I know, our dollar store is just so out of the way.  I'd go in a pinch though. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## garfie

Eye - Fingers crossed for Monday hun :happydance: Of course you would trot of to the store hun we all would:winkwink:

Es - Good luck when you test:happydance:

Pink - Baby clothes are just the cutest much more choice for little girlies:happydance:

Kat - How are you doing hun:flower:

Tricia - Glad your sister came round - my sister is a bit the same, she never wants to see my PG test or scan pics - she said she will if I ever make it to 12 weeks - well I might not show her :haha:

Never - You made me laugh to - the way you encourage all your cubs - hoping one day you will have something like that for me:happydance:

Starry - How are you feeling hun - how are your symptoms:flower:

Lisalee - Have you stopped pinching yourself yet mama:happydance:

Left - Of course you must pick up a few things for Baby Bowe from now until he's 18 :haha: your shopping list will never look the same again:haha:

AFM - That's it were done for BD this month - it has become a chore rather than pleasure - hubby is now away - so if I've not O yet it aint gonna happen this month.

So I'm trying to life life to the full - yesterday we went to a local fair with the kids I even went on some of the rides:wacko: and last night had a glass of :wine: with a take away as in my heart and head I have given up this month:cry: roll on next:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie your Rainbow HAS to be just around the corner ! Your day out sounds great I loveeeee fair rides :) you have a lot of fairs that seem to be near you lol !!! Lucky kids :)


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - I love rides! Not as much as when I was younger, but I still like the odd go-around on the spinny rides and coasters. This spring when I went to visit my family we went to a theme park. Since my SiL was pregnant and I wasn't anymore, I was one of the designated riders to go on with the kids. And I took DS on his first coaster ride. He mostly liked it but I had to hold on to him tight as he was barely big enough to go on and didn't know to hold on himself.

I"m sorry you feel 'out' this month but I am glad you're letting yourself try to enjoy life. I hope next month is more lucky and that you and dh just let loose and enjoy each other.

pink - those baby things are so darling. It seems like you're getting quite ready to meet your little one. Not too much longer. :)

afm - just waiting for my scan on Tuesday. Trying to relax but it's tough. Haven't had a good scan in a long, long time. The sickness is easing a bit now though I still need meds to control it in the evening which is my worst time of day. But feeling more human overall.


----------



## MamaTex

mowat: FX for November being your month. Ready to see more BFPS!

never: Love your attitude!

lisalee: BIGGGG CONGRATS!!!

Starry: We're coming along, I see.

ESwemba: Happy anniversary today!! Looking forward to reading about the test results. 

eyemom: GL for Monday. Not out until aF shows!

Tricia: Happy to hear your sister is coming around. It speaks volumes that you would have her feelings in mind even when she has not always been pleasant to be around

Pink: I love how you hung the clothes!! In several weeks we will be seeing photos of a baby. Wow wee!!

garfie: Sorry you feel that you are out. A glass of wine would be divine but I am all out of what we bought. To answer your question from earlier, I am still nursing occasionally. I also pump and supplement with formula. The baby mostly gets formula but I always put her to the breast before I give the bottle. I only pump about 2 oz total but it's something. The one thing that seems to help my supply besides drinking lots of water has been drinking Gatorade. 

AFM Nothing new. I had my final follow up with my OB. He did not do the 2 hour glucose test but I do not think I have diabetes as I have done a few random pricks after meals and my numbers are low. I experimented with a carb heavy breakfast and my number was 114 so I think I am good. Only a test can tell of course. The appointment with my OB was pretty brief. He checked my incision, checked my bp, asked me about birth control, and told me to come back in a year. We didn't need to do any other exams or testing since he said my pap came back normal.


----------



## ESwemba84

Stark white BFN this morning. Damn. But it's still early, and I have a whole day of anniversary activities to enjoy! Since my husband is being screwed over by the US government, we're going to carve pumpkins and make halloween cake pops. Cheap, fun activities! Then I'm going to cook him dinner here. 

I hope you all have a good Sunday.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry about BFN , today focus on your HAPPY ANNIVERSARY :) sounds like a fun filled day :) is Pumkin soup on the menu ? I loooooooove it


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry I'm seriously praying (or whatever the equivalent is for a non religious person) that your scan goes well, you so deserve it, can't wait to hear all about your perfect lil bundle xxx


----------



## mowat

Good luck with testing Eye and Eswemba. Really hoping for some good news tomorrow!

And good luck on Tuesday Starry---we're all crossing our fingers for you.

Still no ovulation for me. Not sure what's going on, but I stopped my estrogen supplement this morning to see if that changes anything. Have been feeling super tired and nauseous for the past couple of days. Perhaps it's delayed because I'm sick? 

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## garfie

My opk from today

So don't know what to think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Could they be a dodge batch ? Would it be worth investing in one box of clearblue digital smiley faces to see if you get the same result ??? If you do maybe have a word with your doc over the phone ? Might be able to she'd some light on things ????? That sure is some surge !!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!! 

Sorry I'm late posting, my days are getting busier as LO is getting older he's naps are no longer every 2-3 hours :dohh: So please forgive me if I leave anyone out, it's definitely not intentional.

Garfie: Lol...I love rooting for my cubs I love even more to express my happiness and joy for y'all haha: my southern slang is coming out) when y'all be so motivated to never give up. And Garfie I will be here (Lord willing) to root you on and dance around my home, scare my DH by telling him Our Garfie is PREGOO too and humm when it's your turn. It's coming and I can't wait to be super duper excited! O I can see myself now. I understand if u need to take a break THIS month but my Fingers are crossed for you next month! I know your kidz enjoyed the fair bc I did although it was sooooo Hot!! That OPK is beautiful but I agree with Left could u try another one and if it's right phone your DH and tell him to send you some of his soldiers Express mail bc that OPK is screaming for attention :blush:

Pinkcasi: U make me happy then turn around and make me sad by saying I made u cry, I'm starting to think I'm talking to my one of my exes, making me Happy by telling me sweet things then making me cry by laughing with another girl haha (O my...sorry ladies didn't mean to reminisce) Pinkcasi I'm always for you all I love watching your journeys!! O those clothes are sooo cuuuuttte!!! You're moving so fast now!! And your prayer post was so cute :haha:

Eye: Sorry about the BFN, maybe just another day or two. FX for you! 

Mowat: I did read sickness can knock Ovulation off alittle so hopefully that's it.hopefully you'll ovulate when ur feeling better, you'll feel better while :sex: too.

Eswemba: HAPPY ANIVERSARY :happydance: Your day sounds great!! Those type of activities are the most memorable!! Sorry about the BFN, but you're still in there! FX for a BFP soon!! Keep busy!

Lisalee: you know I'm over the moon for you!! Now sit back relax and love up on that baby in there as she/he is snuggling!

Starry: You're moving beautifully!! And can't wait to hear about your scan!! You'll be feeling to yourself soon with a healthy baby comfy in your belly! 

Tricia: Glad your sister coming around. It's always a difficult thing to handle in a situation like that but everything will work itself out.

Left wondering: I see you're commenting on everyone did I miss what's new with you? 

MamaTex: that 2 oz is definitely something that's beneficial to your Sky. She's thanking you for it I know! And Yayy for a great follow up, that's always a sigh of relief, now sit bk and watch how fast your Sky grow!

Hi to Bamagurl!!

Hi to Kat S: again sorry about the BFN. 

Hi MackJess

AFM: I Also went to the fair yesterday and ate everything in sight and left my diet at the front entrance and picked it bk up when I left.


----------



## lisalee1

Never, I LOVE fair food! Soooooo jealous right now. :)


----------



## Tricia173

Starry- good luck on your scan Tuesday! Hopefully everything goes well, you deserve if!


----------



## ESwemba84

Lol, Never, I let me diet out in the yard for the day, and I'm letting it come back in the house tomorrow. I made cake pops......


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: It's like the BEST FOOD EVER!!! I had the funnel cake, the vinegar fries,pizza, cotton candy and a candy apple and I knew I was suppose to be eating healthier so I got a bottle of cold water and it had nothing to do with the sun scorching down on my flesh and it being 85 degrees outside :blush: and I was to full to get the deep fried snicker, only if I had 2 stomachs. Next year or whenever you go you'll have that cute 2 seater stroller that everyone was rolling around at the fair.

Eswemba: haha, I don't blame you, I'm
Sure it'll be safe outside overnight. I laid mine down again today to eat sweet crescent rolls that I know will go straight to my thighs but at that moment it was definitely the best feeling today. ES, we'll pick them bk up tomorrow. Oooo the joy of Dieting :dohh:


----------



## eyemom

Starry, how's it going with your parents? Crossing all my fingers and toes for a fantastic scan on Tuesday! Glad you're feeling better/more human.

Pink, adorable girl stuff you got there! I have to say, I still love buying clothes for my 2.5 yo wayyyy too much. You'll have so much fun.

garfie, if it makes you feel any better, I start to think it's a chore after about 3 days, haha. Oh that's bad. :blush: That is a pretty wild OPK. At least to have had so many like that! I tried to consult Dr. Google about what could cause that, and I think I'm not smart enough to figure it out. You did your part best anyone could! It'd be cool if the timing worked out somehow!

ES, sooo sorry about the BFN. That would have been cool if it had worked out on your anniversary. I tested once on Christmas day and that didn't work out either. Buuut happy anniversary! :happydance: Sorry your hubs is being screwed over by the government, but it sounds like you had a lovely day. Any day involving cake pops has to be good!

AFM: Man, I haven't been to the fair in years. Now I want some fair food! :haha: I pretty much quit processed meat so I don't know if I could fully enjoy a corn dog, but it's basically required eating at the fair as far as I'm concerned. And a root beer. And cotton candy. And a caramel apple. Hmm, except for the corn dog, those are all sweets. Hmm....

Testing again tomorrow. Not holding my breath because the negative signs are outweighing the positive ones now (and I think I've only seen positive signs because I wanted to).


----------



## Pinkcasi

Just a quick pop in to say hi, never don't fret everything is making me cry at the moment, happy sad it really doesn't matter, I cry at Jeremy Kyle for goodness sakes lol

Good luck starry for tomorrow. 

Thanks for all the nice things about my baby clothes it's been so nice washing them all and ironing all the tiny things.

Love to all, sorry it's short xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving, everyone! I'm looking forward to my turkey dinner tonight. Hope the evening sickness holds off long enough for me to enjoy it.

ESwemba - sorry about the bfn. Hope your anniversary is loads of fun and enjoy your pumpkin carving.

eyemom - I hope you are having a sneaky bfp but I understand wanting to prepare yourself for an unwanted outcome. Crossing my fingers for you.

Mowat - I hope you figure out your cycles and that you ovulate soon. Waiting for our bodies to return to normal after a loss is such a pain.

Mama - I hope you find out your GD is gone for good.


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone :) ( tbh I didn't realise there was one lol ) I'm getting an education on here lol. ! Hopefully you get to enjoy your dinner :) oh and the very very best of wishes for your scan tommrow xxxxxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

The scale at the gym said 199.6.......IM OFFICIALLY UNDER 200 lbs!!! :happydance: 40 lbs in 10 months is not bad at all! 

Also, CD 22 and no AF. I'm guessing I'm about 10 DPO. I'm going to stockpile $$ store tests today. I didn't test today because I didn't have any tests. I'm also now convinced that the cramps I have starting at least a week before AF is actually bladder pain, related to a condition called Interstitial Cystitis. They can't really do anything about it, but if that's what is causing pain and pressure, I'm more ok with that than thinking my uterus is contracting starting 3DPO. Next time I see my doc, I'm going to bring it up.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. 

GRATS ES! :)

Another BFN this morning. Not sure what else to expect since we've had 16 cycles of failure in spite of DH's supersperm. Why should it work out now?

Today I went to visit a friend (about an hour away) who has a little girl about 6 mos younger than DD and another new baby girl. I've been sort of dreading this visit for the last few weeks, even though I really wanted to see her and the new baby and give our girls a chance to play. But it's kind of hard too since her girls are almost exactly 2 years apart and mine would have been pretty much exactly two years apart also (it's harder to be around baby girls because in my heart my angel was a girl). And all this coming off a BFN. But surprisingly it was fine and a really nice visit and I even held the baby and wasn't emotional.

The drive home sucked though but that's another story. :dohh:

Anyway, I'm considering this cycle done. If I were gonna get a bfp I would have gotten it this morning. Now to wait on the witch and get in one more cycle (maybe two) before we talk with the Dr about what's next.

So DH has supersperm, my TSH and prolactin were normal, tubes were clear and uterus looked normal. I ovulate on my own every month with normal cycle length and good LP length. Dr said next would be meds or maybe IUIs. Any tests I should ask for first before investing in stuff like that?


----------



## eyemom

I just ordered a couple of bottles of Fertilaid for Women. I figure what do I have to lose. Except about $55. :-/


----------



## mackjess

cant wait for your scan tomorrow starry!


----------



## nevergivingup

O Mackjess your baby boy is so adorably cute!!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Never! We are getting the family photos done next month for our Christmas cards. ALL of our friends have had kids, for awhile, and they've ALL done the little santa outfit and wore red for their 1st Xmas. Finn looks really dashing in Navy blue. I'm thinking about doing a sweater set in navy for him, and the husband and I wear navy polos and jeans? Or I might wear a sweater myself, and the husband has a really nice checked long sleeve shirt that looks good with jeans. Do you think xmas photos have to be so xmas themed? It will say it on the card and all that.

And congrats on your weigh in ES. I'm at 193 now, just starting to work on the baby weight. I want to get down to 150 before I try again. I weighed about 170 when I got prego this time, and it was really rough on me. I'm thinking the extra weight loss might help. I hope we both reach our goals.

I so hope Finn gets a sibling some day. I feel so blessed to have him and I really hope we have time and are able to give him a little brother or sister. I'll be almost 37 by the time we can really start trying again so I'm a bit nervous about maybe having trouble. I really want to be in shape and healthy as I can to help my chances of still being fertile and able to carry a baby again.


----------



## lisalee1

ES- congrats on the weight loss!

Eyemom- Sorry about the BFN but on to the next month!! I hear of people testing their FSH. Have you tested your levels?

Mackjess- adorable baby pic!!

Hi to everyone else. Slow day. :)


----------



## tamzing

Hi everyone! Hoping it's OK for me to hop on and join this thread. D&C Sept 20th @ 12 weeks - recovery went splendidly, all things considered.. positive ovulation test exactly 14 days after and back to TTC. Fingers crossed for a BFP this month BUT even if it's doesn't come and AF shows her face instead, will be happy to know my body is back into its groove and try again next cycle! :)

I am a very optimistic person, received that first BFP on cycle #2 of trying so fingers crossed that this MC was just a quick blip in the road to motherhood. Loving these forums and all the support!


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness the pain! What is going on... Either this is the worst ovulation ever or I'm about to have AF super early and it's going to be super bad! Just do something already body!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies....tried to catch up but it is very late and I am very tired. I will try again in the AM. Just wanted to pop in and let y'all know I am still trucking along. I am taking these antibiotics like a boss...and the reglan right along with it LOL ES...I was told a gluten free diet helps a lot...but EWW!! haha I like taking care of myself, but I also like taste and not cardboard. ;) I am keeping myself busy these days with little craft things here and there. Since I can't TTC this month, I am making Xan's costume and painting his room with all sorts of cool stuff. I am in the process of making his name in graffiti art on the wall by his door. Next is the minions in the baseball jerseys. I gotta keep myself busy or I will get frustrated, ya know? Well, I need to take a :shower: but I will leave y'all with a couple pictures...bc well....that is how we roll over here! :)

Xan playing peek-a-boo instead of taking a nap.
One of the minions I drew for his wall
Xan's new graffiti art in his room (Red Sox logo going in other white circle)


Just a kick-butt quote I live by these days


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!

Mackjess: Yes ma'am that blue definitely is so cuuute on him. And how awesome is that I've been planning our Christmas pictures since the first day I had DS, but I couldn't figure out the color scheme bc like you said, everyone is doing the famous red white and black, Although DS looks goods in red I just want to do alittle different, but I think you doing blue is totally fine it's your picture and it's original and you're right the card will still say Christmas on it and blue is on the Christmas color list too. Have fun with it, everyone dosent have to do the classic I'm thinking of Green but I don't look to good in green but we'll figure it out before time. Good luck on whatever you choose but remember to have fun! And you're never to old to have you another butbi can understand ab time of your body working against you, but I'm sure you'll be bk in the running in no time!

Mowat: Sorry about your body playing games with you, if it only wasn't attached to your brain I would tell you to give it a good butt cutting to get it bk on track but unfortunately you'll feel it :nope:

Eswemba: YAYYY How awesome to be under 200lbs. I am so honestly jealous of you(in the happiest way possible) I was just telling my cousin how I dream to get back down to my pre prego and pre m/c weight. I ate myself into obsession of wanting a baby until I no longer paid attention to me on the outside I was just working and exercising to get prego. O the joy of now fighting temptation of the only foods that make you happy.....#everything that's bad for ya#

Sweetz: hahahahahA...Xan is soooo cute looking over his crib!! That picture made my day. Now I'm in the picture taking mood! I live your wall art, that is so cool and creative, unlike mine I just have DS name spelled out on the bare wall with his 1 day old foot print hanging under it. Stay busy Sweetz and definitely take care of yourself bc you're #1 priority to Xander. No rushing to TTC, we'll still be here lord Willing:hugs:

Tamzing: Hi :hi: and Soo so sorry you had to join us under these circumstances but we are here to root you up ma'am!! Sounds like you bounced back perfectly, I love that attitude and motivation!! My FX for you!!

AFM: Well......today wasn't the best. My son cousin gave him a horrible cold. He's congested. He's barely eating his solids, he's fussing and crying non stop when he wasn't sleeping. I'm so mad at her mom bc she knew her daughter had an awful cold and thought it was funny when I told her that her child have my son a cold and he's just getting over a cold 2 weeks ago, I'm pissed bc he's so sick and I'm doing everything I can do but the sound of his chest rattling and him trying to breathe is driving me into insomnia that's y I'm still awake @ 1:37am. I just hope and pray he gets better bc the doctor told me to bring him in if it dosent get better...and I think I may just do that. 

Hi to all the ladies! :hi:


----------



## ttcmoon

Welcome tamzing.I am so sorry to hear about your MC and D&C.I hope you get lucky very soon.FX'd for you.

nevergivingup - It is really horrible when kids are not well.I do not have real time experience on this but I can imagine.Please take good care.Have you been to doctor yet?Please keep us updated.

Mowat - :hugs: I hope your pain eases soon.Our bodies are so unpredictable sometimes!

Sweetz - I loved your pics.Thanks for sharing.How Xan is doing?

Eyemom - :hugs: Sorry for your BFN dear.Wish you better luck in next cycle.

ES- You must be feeling great after shedding some weight.Very well done!

AFM - TWW for me.Could not time our BD well this time.Hubby was too stressed to do anything.We did double IUI (thursday and friday).I just hope that works.Had 2 mature eggs (19mm) and one mid size (15mm).And linin was 1cm.But doc was not happy with the linin as it was not tri layer.it is kind of patchy.
I had a great time this weekend.Celebrated Dussera Festival!FX'ed for myself.

How you all are doing?


----------



## Tricia173

ttcmoon said:


> Welcome tamzing.I am so sorry to hear about your MC and D&C.I hope you get lucky very soon.FX'd for you.
> 
> nevergivingup - It is really horrible when kids are not well.I do not have real time experience on this but I can imagine.Please take good care.Have you been to doctor yet?Please keep us updated.
> 
> Mowat - :hugs: I hope your pain eases soon.Our bodies are so unpredictable sometimes!
> 
> Sweetz - I loved your pics.Thanks for sharing.How Xan is doing?
> 
> Eyemom - :hugs: Sorry for your BFN dear.Wish you better luck in next cycle.
> 
> ES- You must be feeling great after shedding some weight.Very well done!
> 
> AFM - TWW for me.Could not time our BD well this time.Hubby was too stressed to do anything.We did double IUI (thursday and friday).I just hope that works.Had 2 mature eggs (19mm) and one mid size (15mm).And linin was 1cm.But doc was not happy with the linin as it was not tri layer.it is kind of patchy.
> I had a great time this weekend.Celebrated Dussera Festival!FX'ed for myself.
> 
> How you all are doing?

Good luck, I hope this cycle works for you!


----------



## Tricia173

I have my 20 week ultrasound in just a few short hours! I cannot wait for confirmation that baby is doing well, and of course the gender!


----------



## ttcmoon

All the best Tricia, Can't wait to see your scan pics.
Did you guess the gender yet?any expectation from your or DH?


----------



## ESwemba84

Never, I hope your son feels better soon! I'm actually 10 lbs under the weight I was when I got pregnant, but I have more to lose. I love losing the weight!

Tricia, good luck at your scan! I hope baby is cooperative so you can find out the gender.

Mowat, ouch! That sounds painful! I hope its ovulation rather than AF.

TTCMoon, good luck this cycle!

Kat, how are you?

Welcome tamzing!

Eyemom, how's it going?

Everyone else.....hi!

AFM, woke up to a BFN, slightly more cramping, and a mild headache. I'm pretty sure miss AF is planning her arrival.


----------



## Kat S

Mowat, I hope you are ok!! I'm worried about the pain you are enduring :(

ES, that is FANTASTIC news about the weight loss! You're on your way and doing great!! Keep it up, Doll!

Eyemom, oh no :( I wish I didn't have to give you condolences :( I'm so sick to death of condolences. It seriously needs to be our turn.

Sweetz, glad you are keeping busy doing fun things! I love crafts :)

Never, I'm so sorry your son is sick. Breaks my heart reading about you listening to his labored breathing :( I hope he's better very quickly now. I hope these colds mean his body is learning how to be a super fighter of infection at an early age, and he'll be a healthy boy almost never getting sick throughout elementary school!

TTC Moon, great news about the 2 (maybe 3) mature follicles!! Did you use injectables to get that many? Fingers crossed for you, Hon!

Tricia, so excited for you! I hope the baby cooperates and lets you know the gender!

AFM,
I had my first acupuncture appt yesterday. Never did that before and honestly I felt really silly.

She stuck needles in my feet, legs, abdomen right over my ovaries, inside wrists, and my temples (temples were to combat stress). Then here comes the weird part, she busted out a machine with all these wires, and attached the wires to the ends of the needles on my stomach (Looked like a mini jumper cable operation!), and switched it on. The machine created a pulse every second or so and "massaged" my ovaries. It's called "electroacupuncture" and helps deliver a very site-specific message to the ovaries to get with the program.

This is what it looks like 

https://tweedacupuncture.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/electroacupuncture.jpg

As Halloween is coming up I felt a little like Frankenstein.

In other news, you remember how the doc called and said my FSH levels were really high and my only hope is really IVF or donor eggs (but I can't afford it). Yesterday I was talking with one of the nurses who's generally had a negative attitude towards me since my miscarriage. Before my miscarriage she was great, and then suddenly she was short and testy with me. Treated me like I was so annoying. So anyway she answered the phone (ugh, great) when I called to say I wanted to lower the dosage of the injectables they sent through to the pharmacy because I can't afford $880 meds right now. Another (very kind) nurse told me before if I can't afford it, to just call and they'll lower it to make it more affordable. She acted very annoyed that I wanted to do this, basically treating me like I'm a naughty school girl who won't do what the teachers tell me to do because I'm just naturally contrary. I'd love to take the full 300ml dose, but I can only afford the 150ml dose. She said I really had to talk to the doctor, and I responded that I DID talk to the doctor, and since I can't afford what he recommends, this was his follow up recommendation. I guess I made her mad because she clearly didn't read my chart or she'd know that. Anyway, she then told me that if I wasn't going to follow their advice there wasn't anything they could do to help me, and then she said that soon they wouldn't go on treating me.

What?

I was so angry I just hung up. I was ASSURED that my insurance will pay for as many IUIs as I want. I could see that they would not want to continue to give me IUIs when I'm 44 or 45, but I'm still 41. I was pregnant less than a year ago! I respond beautifully to the meds they give me. If I'm willing to keep trying (and paying), why aren't they? Or is this her way of bullying me? I don't know, but after I calm down I'm going to talk to someone else there and report that conversation. I'm not supposed to have any stress and all that woman does is upset me. If I weren't afraid that another fertility office would turn me down, I'd jump ship.


----------



## lisalee1

Mowat- Ugh! Sounds awful! I hope that whatever is going on ends quickly so you can feel normal again. 

Tamzing- Welcome! Sorry to hear about your 12 week MC. We have all been through at least 1 MC on this blog so we know how painful it is. Sounds like your body is bouncing back though. It is totally possible to get pregnant immediately afterwards without a period. That happened to me and resulted in a beautiful baby boy. I also had MC last month and am pregnant again this month. Hoping for the same results. 

Never- so sorry to hear about your son's cold and the lack of sensitivity from your cousin's parents. It's so frustrating when people bring their sick kids around you baby. Since my baby is in daycare it seems like he's always battling a cold. I have tried every remedy in the book. Sometimes, the Dr prescribes him Amoxicillin b/c it's a bacterial infection and it clears up.

Kat S- Don't feel silly! You're just trying what works. The procedure actually sounds kinda cool to me. 
Reading about that nurse made me angry! How dare she treat you like that! What is her problem?!? Do you know if there are any written reviews on this nurse or the facility? Wondering if other people had the same complaint. Anyway, I hope you don't have to deal with her anymore. Maybe you can request someone else on the phone when you call? 

Tricia- Yay to finding out the sex!!! How exciting!

Sweetz- Loved the peek-a-boo pic. So cute!

AFM- I think I want to dress my son up as a character (Santa, elf, reindeer, etc) on Christmas. I think it would be so cute.

Not feeling many symptoms. A pimple or 2 on my face. Breasts aren't sore anymore. I may have MS kicking in but it could be in my head. I guess I'll see in a few days. Had some major cramps for about 20 minutes over the weekend and thought it was over. So far nothing so I'm holding out in faith. Have my 1st appt scheduled for 2 weeks from today.


----------



## Kat S

Just to see what happens, I contacted another fertility office via email. It's further away and would honestly be a pain to get to because it's in the city (my current one is only 20 min away/easy drive and easy parking), but if I get turned away from my current place, I want a back up ready to go.


----------



## eyemom

Wow this thread lit up! I gotta get ready for work but can't help but chime in....

Mack, your little guy is suuuuper cute! Your Christmas pics will be awesome no matter what! I've seen photo Christmas cards that have more of a snow scene or a starry night theme and those are mostly blue. I think you can do whatever you want!

Haven't tested FSH, hmmm. That would be to see if I'm making good follicles, right? That's kind of along the lines of what I'm wondering...not necessarily with any one thing in particular, but if I take meds and make a bunch of follies (is that how they work?) or do an IUI and do it that way, there still has to be a decent quality egg around for it to work. Or whatever else it could be. I don't know.

Hi tamzing. Sorry you find yourself here, but welcome. <3 Hope you get another BFP soon.

mowat, sorry about the pain. :( Are you feeling better? Or at least have a better idea what's going on?

Hi Sweetz! Thanks for checking in! That pic of your lil guy peeking over the crib rail is suuuuper adorable. Sounds like you are on the right track with everything. :)

never, sorry your son is feeling lousy. :( That is really the worst. Hope he recovers quickly. 

ttcmoon, hoping this IUI cycle is the one! Glad you had a lovely weekend.

starry, praying your scan holds nothing but good news. <3

tricia, can't wait to see your update!

ES, oh fine, considering I had a lousy day yesterday overall. Just want AF to get here so I can get it over with. Of course I'll have my heaviest day when we're traveling. What a witch. 

Helped yesterday that I have such a sweet little DD. She read me the bedtime story instead of me reading it. THEN she wanted to rock me before bed, hehe. She sang me a song. Then she wanted me to lay down in bed with her for a minute so I did. She said, "Mommy, what's wrong?" So I kind of told her a bit and she said everything comforting she knew how to say at 2.5 years. <3

Hope it's not really AF on her way, ES!

eeeeep, just saw the time. Haha better wrap this up.

Hi Kat, thank you. I agree it needs to be our turn! I would probably feel silly if it were me getting the acupuncture too. But even so I don't think you should feel silly. When you've tried "everything," sometimes if there's ANYthing left to try, you just gotta do it. And who knows maybe it'll actually work.

The story about the nurse at your Dr's office had me fuming too! I'd definitely see if you can talk to someone else, what the heck. And if this is the place you think may have done your IUI too late, I would seriously, seriously look into jumping to a different office. Maybe they'd turn you down, but maybe they wouldn't? The worst that can happen is you'd end up stuck where you are now? It'd be great if you could be in a place where you trust the people and they treat you like a human with feelings, what the heck.

Hang in there lisalee! <3 Crossing everything I've got that everything is fine.

Whew! Ok have a great day ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Goodness me a lot of posts to catch up on sorry if I miss ya.

Mowat, sorry for your pain I hope it subsides soon.

Tamzing welcome sorry for your loss but silver lining, there are a great bunch of ladies on this thread who all understand.

Never, that's so out of order if she knew her child was ill she could of warned you that's not cool.

Sweets I love your artwork you're very talented! 

Mack lil one really does suit blue I say go for it, I don't know what I'll put my little girl in for Xmas I have a lol hat and booties that say my 1st Xmas but no actual outfit as such she'll be so tiny I guess just a pretty sleep suit. 

Kat I say do whatever you can, it can't hurt right?! I did reflexology when ttc cept by the time I got round to it I was already pregnant but it was still lovely.

Tricia good luck for the scan can't wait to see you lil bub (it's a girl!) 

Lisa glad your not feeling too bad, try to not worry too much no 2 pregnancies are the same.

Starry I'm thinking of you today girl!! Hoping it all goes well, were all hanging out for the good news!! xxx

Is that everyone? Who did I miss? Sorry love to you all

Afm, it's a serious duvet day for me today, I rolled out of bed (literally rolled) at about noon and am now watching tv in my bed clothes glorious. 
Though I'm still angry with my oh, ok so try to not judge him but on saturday night I got a call at about midnight from him saying he had a car accident, he was on his way home from work and collided with a taxi, he was fine tho, he said he'd call me back, then an hour later he called from the police station, he had been arrested for drink driving, apparently he had had one drink after work but hadn't eaten do was over the limit, he spent the night at the station and was released sun morning. He's going to have to go to court and will probably get a 12 month driving ban, I called the insurance company and they are going to look into it but as he's been charged with a driving offence they probably won't cover the repairs, so as you can imagine I was soooo angry with him, 7.5 weeks away from giving birth and he goes and does this! What on earth was he thinking?!?! I mean what if someone had been injured or worse, what if I'd been in the car?! 
Anyway he knows he's been a dick, and I think this has scared him a bit but I don't know what we're going to do now as without a car I literally cannot leave the house I have the mw next week and tho it's not far I can't walk it, we have antenatal classes and what not and without a car, he's going to have to pay for taxis. 
Ok rant over x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Eye we must have posted at the same time, I didn't ignore you honest, that bit about dd is so cute bless em that's why we put ourselves through all this heartbreak for those little moments xx


----------



## Tricia173

Kat- I can't believe the nerve of that lady, it is hard enough to ttc emotionally and financially, you don't need her nonsense! I am so angry for you, you need kind compassionate people on your side! Hopefully it will all work out for you!


----------



## Tricia173

Es- sorry to hear about your bfn, hopefully next cycle is all yours!


----------



## Tricia173

Ultrasound went well today, baby is doing great though seemed to be full of energy as was wiggling around a bunch! 


Oh and we will be having a BOY!!!! I am a bit surprised yet really happy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mackjess

Yay Tricia! I was stalking for your update. Now just waiting for Starry's scan!


----------



## Tricia173

mackjess said:


> Yay Tricia! I was stalking for your update. Now just waiting for Starry's scan!


Fingers crossed that starry has a great scan today too!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow this has been a busy place today !!! 
Firstly Kat , I'm so sorry about that nurse , it is NOT ok that she spoke to you like that !! The nerve of her , if I were you I would seriously consider changing clinics if it was at all possible , if its not I would definatly complain !!! Also I have a friend who had 11 mc and then did acupuncture , she is now 21 weeks preg and all is well . She cannot believe it !!! 

Pink silly OH but I bet he is ragin with himself also !!! Its really not what you need right now xxxxx 

Starry and Tricia hoping all went well at your scans today xxxxxxxxx 

AFM : I've had a weird stretching , tight feeling on my newly formed bump yesterday and today on and off . Not pain just tight and weird !!! It goes when I rest or am sitting down , hoping its all normal as a novice to this I have e no clue . It began when my bump popped out of nowhere at the weekend !!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh Tricia what a lovely pic congrats, you knew it was a boy anyway, a mothers instinct is never wrong!

Thanks left, I'm so angry with him spoke to the insurance co and it's pretty definite that they won't cover it, if he gets convicted which he probably will, and apparently the estimate is sitting at 4.5 thousand pounds to fix, it's just like some kind of ridiculous joke I can't quite believe it!

Yeah that stretching is totally normal at that stage it's just your body preparing for a lil bubba to grow, glad it's all going so well.

Can't wait to hear from starry now.


----------



## lisalee1

Left Wondering-how far along are you? 

Tricia- YAY!!!!!!!! Baby boy! How exciting!

Pink- Trust me. I bet your husband is more mad at himself than you are. I hope he gets something figured out. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## tamzing

Thanks everyone for the great welcome! I'm busy catching up on these posts, this is quite the happening thread. :) I love it! Congrats *Tricia173* -- lovely scan. Congrats on the beautiful boy. :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks lis I know he does feel like an idiot but I'm tired of hearing apologies all the time, everytime he goes out and gets drunk and I shout at him and tell him off it's all I'm sorry baby, I'm tired of him letting me down all the time, I'm 7 weeks off giving birth and it's like he's doing his damnedest to drive me to pre term labour.

I sent him a text earlier telling him that I'm not going to put my engagement ring on again (it's off due to swollen fingers) until he can prove that he can behave like a grown up, like a responsible husband and father, I'm hoping this will scare him enough to stop behaving like an irresponsible teenager.

I know I shouldn't rant and he's not that bad honest, it's not like he's an alcoholic or anything, he just thinks as he works so hard that he deserves a few pints after work but he can't handle them as well as he thinks he can.

Anyway sorry that's not what this thread is about I just need a little vent.


----------



## Left wonderin

Trica we must have cross posted , I didn't ignore your wonderful news :) another little prince :) and what a wonderful scan :) did you have girl vibes ???? 

Lisa I'm 23 weeks today :) count down is on to V day please GOD xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricia173

Left wonderin said:


> Trica we must have cross posted , I didn't ignore your wonderful news :) another little prince :) and what a wonderful scan :) did you have girl vibes ????
> 
> Lisa I'm 23 weeks today :) count down is on to V day please GOD xxxxxxxx

 I totally felt it was going to be a girl, but I am not disappointed one bit!


----------



## Starry Night

Hey, ladies! I'm back! The scan was PERFECT!!!! The baby is measuring 7+6 and has a heart beat of 174!!:happydance::happydance: and there are no signs of any clots or bleeds in the womb which is a huge, happy first for me!!!:happydance:

I should stay and respond to everyone but I'm getting a massive headache and I get evening sickness so starting to feel quite raunchy. :sick: I need a nap.


----------



## garfie

Starry that's absolutely fabulous news ivè been checking in all day:happydance:

Hope you can relax a little bit now:hugs:

Ok raunchy must mean something different over there:blush:

So so pleased for you hun:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

garfie said:


> Starry that's absolutely fabulous news ivè been checking in all day:happydance:
> 
> Hope you can relax a little bit now:hugs:
> 
> Ok raunchy must mean something different over there:blush:
> 
> So so pleased for you hun:cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Lol Garfie that what I thought too .......:haha: last thing I'd feel is raunchy with ms !!!!! Again Starry I'm delighted for you as per my rant on the other thread !!!


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY Starry

Beautiful Tricia!!

Welcome Tamzing...SS for your loss *hugs*

AFM same ole same ole. Cooking dinner for the guys, watching Boston Red Sox on T V... Finished the mural....I will post a picture later. Much love to all!!!


----------



## MamaTex

garfie: I haven't been to a proper fair in a long time. Glad you enjoyed your day out!! Don't really have any advice about the OPK but you're still in my thoughts!!!

never: Your sense of humor is too much lol. Sorry to hear your son is sick. I would be mad at your fam too. Some people have no regard for others!! I understand kids have to build their immunity but why force it on someone else's kid? I mean, I know it wasn't intentional but your fam definitely made the likelihood of your son getting a cold greater!!

ESwemba: Congrats on the weight loss. You have put in so much work!! Good for you. 

mack jess: I hear ya about being in better shape and health before trying again. I really want to get below 200 and get in better shape not only to conceive, but I want to do what I can to be on Earth for as long as possible for Sky

And your plan for the Christmas photos sounds cool. Your family, your way!!

tamzing: Sorry for the reason you are joining us here, but you are definitely welcoe. Good luck!!!

mowat: How are you feeling today? Any new developments?

Sweetz: You have a great talent. I love the graffiti art on the wall. I wish you could teleport to Texas and do some for our nursery!!

Pink: So sorry to hear about the car troubles. What is it with men and their less than conveinent bad decisions? Arghhh!! 

Tricia: So happy to hear you had a good scan. Congrats on being Team Blue!!!

Left: I can attest to the stretching and the pains being normal. You feel all sorts of stuff in pregnancy. I remember feeling things that made me wonder if there were little gremlines inside of me messing with me lol. 

tcmoon: Timing is important, but I will tell you that when I got pregnant with my rainbow baby, it wasn't from having a lot of well timed sex, that's for sure. You just never know. Good luck in your TWW

Kat S: I hope that nurse gets the feedback she needs. How rude!! SOme people would kill to have a job to do. SHe needs to do hers and stop being a witch!!

eyemom: Sounds lik you have a sweet little girl. Kids seem to know what to say or what to do to bring a smile to your face in the way they know how
lisalee: Keep hoping and believing!!!

Starry: Yay for a great scan!!!


----------



## Tricia173

Starry Night said:


> Hey, ladies! I'm back! The scan was PERFECT!!!! The baby is measuring 7+6 and has a heart beat of 174!!:happydance::happydance: and there are no signs of any clots or bleeds in the womb which is a huge, happy first for me!!!:happydance:
> 
> I should stay and respond to everyone but I'm getting a massive headache and I get evening sickness so starting to feel quite raunchy. :sick: I need a nap.

 Can grata starry, what a relief!


----------



## lisalee1

Starry- That's wonderful! I'm glad everything is well. You're in the fun part of pregnancy- MS time! I had it bad last time around 6-14 weeks. And mine was morning AND evening sickness. Fun fun! Enjoy the rest of 1st trimester and don't let your stomach get too empty which makes MS worse. 

Left- You need to change your status from other to pregnant!!!! :) 

Pink- I understand your frustration. Hopefully, he gets it together soon girl!

Garfie- I'm sure I agree with your definition of raunchy. LOL!


----------



## MamaTex

WHEW!! So much to catch up on!

Lol

AFM Nothing new to report. Sky will be 2 months old in a few days. I am thinking of taking Sky out to a family-oriented outdoor event in the city where there will be food trucks and a live mural painting. We shall see, as it might rain. I am getting antsy and want to get out of the house. It's time to start getting out and about with the baby. I won't go all out or anything. I just want a little fresh air!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

MamaTex said:


> WHEW!! So much to catch up on!
> 
> Lol
> 
> AFM Nothing new to report. Sky will be 2 months old in a few days. I am thinking of taking Sky out to a family-oriented outdoor event in the city where there will be food trucks and a live mural painting. We shall see, as it might rain. I am getting antsy and want to get out of the house. It's time to start getting out and about with the baby. I won't go all out or anything. I just want a little fresh air!!!

Mama getting out and about with Sky sounds like a great plan :) 2 months already where did that time go !!!!!


----------



## mowat

Wow, so many posts today! Yeah for good scans ladies---you give me hope.

Sorry for all the whining, but I'm still feeling miserable today. Definitely not the flu like I had thought as I haven't developed vomiting or anything. Starting getting EWCM yesterday a little bit and it is continuing today. Massive temperature drop this morning. Just did an OPK and it is so dark it looks like a faulty test---must be the worlds biggest egg dropping! Oh my ovaries! Guess it's going to be a long cycle as it's already cd21. Counting down the days until AF and when I can finally get started with TTC.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh starry :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am sooooo pleased it all looks good you so deserve your rainbow, now make sure you still rest up, make sure that man takes care of you and everything will be wonderful :happydance::thumbup:

I can't sleep at all tonight and I don't know if it's because I'm so uncomfortable or cos I'm so stressed out about this car thing, I'm so mentally drained its ridiculous.


----------



## tamzing

I just love reading everyone's good news -- keeps me hopeful and positive :) Thanks again for the lovely welcome! 
Sad to be here and sad to be have membership in a club nobody wants to join (pregnancy loss)... but I'm discovering it has AWESOME members. I'm just going to stay giddy reading about everyone's happy news, hehe


----------



## ttcmoon

ES - I am sorry to know about your BFN.What DPO is this?

Kat - I was on injectibles this time.Lat time I got lower dosage of injectibles and produces 4 mature eggies.But that cycle did not work somehow.This time I produced MSF (multiple small follicles) and the growth was pretty slow.So I ended up with 2 (may be 3) mature ones.
Accupuncture worked for many ladies in this community so do not feel silly.Keep on doing it.Everyone is different so you never know what is going to click for you.Your photo is scary though.Is it painful to have needles stuck on body?
What is your FSH level?Get your AMH checked once.FSH vary through out the cycle but AMH stays same.It is a better indication of egg reserve.I do not know why this nurse is behaving like this.She should have been more caring after your loss.
We do not get any insurance support for any fertility treatment too.And it is too costly :( Did you check with your provider whether they can support the IVF?No harm in asking.Another thing is you can travel to India.It is pretty cheap here.I have seen many couples coming here for IVF.

Tricia - great to know about your scan.Lucky momma of small cute BOY.So now a member of team blue :) 

Pink - I am so sorry to know about your hubbys accident.Drinking and driving is an offense and he should have been more careful.But look at his side.He met and accident and then spent night at police station.Now he needs to pay repair and taxi bills too.I would request you to forgive him :) 

Eyemom - This thread is growing so fast!How are you doing?Planning IUI this cycle?

Left Wondering - All the best.Enjoy the bump.Streching is painful but you must be relived to know that your small one is growing well inside :) 

Starry - That is a great news.Please take proper food and rest :) FX'd.

Tamzing/Lisalee - How are you doing?

AFM - nothing much to update.It is 5DPIUI.Waiting period is on!


----------



## ESwemba84

So much stuff! I'm gonna try....

Ttcmoon, good luck! When are you testing?

Starry!:happydance: that's fantastic news!

Mowat, sorry you're having so much pain, but I hope it's for a good cause!

Mama, glad you're getting out with Sky.

Tricia, congrats on your boy!

Hi everyone else! I gotta get ready for work...

AFM, AF started last night, so I'm counting today as CD 1. I'm going to get my hormones rechecked on Friday, and maybe consider the hysteroscopy. Good thing is that I didn't get bad cramps or a migraine until just before AF started, which is what used to happen. I'm hoping this means my hormones are working right.


----------



## Starry Night

LOL! "Raunchy" just means really puke-worthy gross. Someone who is dressed or acting really trampy could be described as raunchy. and it was a good worth as shortly after my post i spent about 5 minutes dry heaving. Fun, fun. But I felt a lot better afterwards. I was even able to enjoy our turkey dinner last night.

eswemba - sorry about your bfn.

ttcmoon - good luck with this cycle. I hope the injections do the trick!

mowat - sounds like you're having a rough time. :( I hope you're feeling better soon. I also get pretty sick the first time I ovulate after a miscarriage. I guess all those hormones are a shock to the system.

kat - I still can't get over how rude that nurse was to you! If you're going to work in a sensitive field then maybe you need to be sensitive!! Sheesh. You'd think she'd be aware that money is always going to be an issue with fertility treatments and that some accomodation is necessary.

pink - that's so frustrating about your oh's accident but I'm glad he is OK. 

tamzing - so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Kat S

Starry I'm so happy about your scan!! I was nervous for you. I know (or I think I know) how scared you were. Thank god!!

ES, good luck on Friday. I've had two hysteroscopies :) They're ok.

TTC Moon, India?? Really? Well, I'll look into anything, so I'll check it out. Yup, I've had it all checked and all the parts looked at. My AMH/FSH are part of my signature. The first day at the fertility clinic they contacted my insurance to see what they would cover, so that was done a year ago. No IVF, no donor egg, no injectables. We can afford to do a little injectables, so I'm actually on my way to pick those up now. The injectable/Femara combo worked great the last time we tried it. Sadly I didn't end up pregnant. 

Thanks guys, for your support about the nasty nurse. I don't understand her at all :( She makes me feel like crap every time I talk to her. I remember one time I spoke to her on some minor holiday (I think maybe it was the first day of Spring?). I was getting my latest blood work back (I was still waiting for my HCG to go to zero so we could start trying again), and at the end of the conversation I wished her a happy "whatever holiday it was", and she responded in an exasperated/annoyed tone, "Stop worrying! You'll get there soon enough. Worrying isn't going to make it happen faster!" Clearly she didn't even listen to what I'd actually said and assumed I was whining about my situation.


----------



## lisalee1

Kat- Your story just made me mad all over again. How can she be a nurse and she's such a jerk?!? Seriously, I hope you find a way to complain about her or find somewhere else to go. TTC is hard and stressful enough without the NURSE of all people making it worse! 

TTCMoon- Ours fingers are crossed with you. We're right here for you. 

Hi to everyone else. I'll have to go back and reread. 

AFM- Still not many symptoms. A slight queasy feeling when hungry. Still extremely thirsty and getting up at night due to dry mouth/throat. 
Took a Clearblue digital (this is my last time testing-promise!) and it said 3+ weeks. So I'm pretty happy. 3+ weeks I'll be counting down to the 1st Dr appt!


----------



## mowat

So happy you had a good scan yesterday Starry! Are you starting to relax at all? I haven't had a good ultrasound in so long I'm wondering if it eases your mind at all. Did you do anything different this cycle? I'm on so many vitamins and supplements already I hate the thought of taking anything else, but I could probably handle on or two more.

Told DH I thought I might be ovulating finally and he asked if we were trying this cycle. Had a really hard time saying we should wait, but I'm too worried about the anti-inflammatories I've been taking for my feet. Probably not a good idea to try, but it's so hard not to! Got another positive OPK today and a slight temperature rise, so I'm hoping my temps will shoot up tomorrow. At least the pain is gone! 

Next month ladies! Who's with me?


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat I'm there with ya :) all the way :)


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - what I'm doing differently this time is taking fish oil (body oil, not cod liver) and an extra 1mg of folic acid. I took the fish oil from my last m/c as it's supposed to help with egg quality as well as helping the baby grow.


----------



## mowat

I'm taking fish oil already, so that's good. An extra 1 mg of folic? So 2 mg? What does the extra folic help with? My naturopath prescribed the fish oil, a prenatal, two different pills for my low adrenal function, an estrogen support for the first part of my cycle, and lots of D & C. I'm also taking a baby aspirin a day. Right now I'm also taking an anti inflammatory for my feet and a pill to protect my stomach from the anti inflammatory (!), and 2 Tylenol every 4 hours. I am sick of pills!


----------



## ttcmoon

mowat - which brand of fish oil you buy?I would like to try fish oil for myself.But not sure whether it is available in India.But I guess it is definitely worth a try.Do you consume in tablet form?
I understand when you say "Sick of Pills".But all is for good and I am sure ending would be super good with rainbow baby!

Lisalee - 6 weeks is too early for many symptoms.All the best for your first appointment :)


Kat - How much is the cost of IVF there?I am doing rounds of IUI with injectibles and IUI cost here is around $41 USD for each IUI and each injection is around $16USD.I spend around $450 per IUI cycle with medication, injection and IUI.For IVF (my clinic is pretty costly as per Indian std) the cost with medication and injection would be 4k-5k.Not sure if rates are different for international patients.But I am sure in US cost is higher.You can contact them.
Dr. Sudarsan Ghosh Dastidar (pioneer in IVF research ref-world congress in Athens 1985) a known doctor is having institute in kolkata(calcutta) - https://www.gdifr.in. It my home city and I have seen many international patients there.Also Dr.Malpani of Mumbai is a well known doctor for IVF in India.I do my treatment in Oasis Hyderabad.You can contact them to know your options.All the best :)


----------



## Kat S

TTC Moon, thank you SO much for that information! My insurance pays for most of the IUI, so that's ok. IVF here is about $12,000, so yes it it much cheaper there. I'm not sure if the flights, hotel, loss of work pay to go would cost us another 3-5 thousand dollars, making it cost just as much in the end. We'd have to look into it further!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hotel cost is not much here.If you stay in normal hotels it would be $100 per day.Star hotel $200 per day(that is too costly).We stay in $50 with AC and every modern amenity.I have seen so many people coming here because of the cost and success rate.as $1 means 61Rupees, in even $1 you can grab a sub!non vegs for $2-$3.


----------



## lisalee1

Mowat- I know it must be hard waiting til next month. Don't worry though. We are right here with you!

TTCMoon- Thanks for your encouragement. My breasts are very heavy and actually pretty sore as of today!

AFM- Back to work for me! I don't have access to this blog during my long work days but still will try to check in at least a few times a week in the evenings after the baby goes to bed. :) Good luck to you ladies! :dust:


----------



## eyemom

Helloooo ladies! I've been busy/MIA for a while, so once again I'm gearing up for a wall-of-text.  Bear with me!

Tricia! CONGRATS! That is exciting news indeed! Glad everything's looking good! :happydance: I can sort of guess how it would feel because I felt so strongly girl also...but got a girl. But I remember thinking it'd throw me off a bit if I found out it was a boy because at that time, all I could think was GIRL! I bet you already have that out of your system now though and are all about the blue!

Left, isn't it wild how that bump just pops up out of of nowhere! It's like...nothing...maybe a little something...maybe a little rounder...OH HELLO BABY! Or maybe that was just me. ;) Glad things are going well!

Starrryyyyyy~ I saw your post the other day and I was so overjoyed for you! :wohoo: 

LOL raunchy to me has two meanings: 1) perverse, and 2) gross. Listed in order of what I think of first, lol.

ttcmoon, countdown is on, eh? Are you a poas addict? When will you test? No IUI for me yet. Going to give it another couple of cycles after the HSG to see if I'm one of the lucky ones to benefit from a good tube cleaning. After that, I could do an IUI but I want to talk to my Dr about some more tests first. Because I've seen talk about some things we haven't done yet and it has me curious.

ES, sounds like we're going to pretty much be cycle buddies again. Today (Thursday) is CD1 for me. Glad you didn't have the nasty pre-AF symptoms this time! I didn't have spotting in the days before AF this time, which was never a thing for me until the previous couple of cycles or so. I was starting to worry it was my new normal. Sorry AF got you...but on to the next I guess. Hope everything checks out well on Friday.

mowat, glad you're feeling better!

I didn't know that about taking the fish oil. Poop, last few cycles (well, except this one just past) I've had such a bad attitude, I didn't take my prenatal consistently at all before ov. And my prenatal has DHA in it. I was planning to switch to Fertilaid when my order arrives (it has prenatal type ingredients too), but it doesn't have the omega 3 in it. I guess I'll have to pick up a separate fish oil now.

lisa, glad things are sounding good for you!

AFM, nothing much to report. CD1, here we go again....


----------



## mowat

THe fish oil my naturopath recommended is liquid (yes, you get used to the taste eventually!) and is called super EFA liquid and is made by Genestra Brands. It was somewhat expensive, but one bottle seems to last forever. She suggested going with the liquid because she said once you get pregnant you'd need to take so many fish oil pills it would be ridiculous. The liquid is much more concentrated. I upped my folic this morning---one more pill a day might just kill me!


----------



## ttcmoon

mowat - Thanks for the information.I am not sure if it is available here though.I wish you all the best.

eyemom - new cycle new hopes.FX'd.

Lisa - Take good care dear. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

(Panting....breathing hard....and WOOSAHHHHHHing at the same time....wheeewwww, just finish reading.....so here we go :winkwink: 

Kat s: You are so right, it's definitely getting his immune system built up for schooling and being around other children. But is it ok if i ask my cousin(the mom of the child who has a cold) to come over here and buy his cold remedies and soothe him back to good health since she's ok with spreading germs:shrug: Sorry about that awful nurse....sometimes although I know it's not right but u want some people who have no clue to experience what we have to go through and then maybe they'll understand our sadness and be a bit more compassionate! Silly lady, and what a field to be working in with that type of attitude, it's bad enough we have to deal with our own problems but now we got to add people like her to our problematic bucket list.....ummmm I rather not, knowing me I'll tell her myself that's she has awful customer service then tell her boss, my money has to be worth something right? That acupuncture looks soothing actually (I know, I'm so weird). Kat S you do whatever u need to do for your babies, you deserve it, and those babies are waiting for you!! You'll be a great mom look at all that you're doing now, just imagine how much love you'll have when you get your rainbow babies(sss with many s on the end) bc FX for twins!!

Mowat: Sorry you're going through the motions and don't feel bad for expressing how you feel, it's normal, we're here for you!! And it definitely sounds like your food as in breakfast lunch and dinner has turned into a pill buffet :winkwink: I hope you're at least drinking some water to add to this delicious meal. Don't worry, those vitamins are good for you and your health and will give your baby a great start too...so eat away! O and yea it's hard trying to NOT try when you really want to so bad because maybe this is the time we'll get prego is always running through our heads if we don't try. It's your decision but I know whatever happens (getting a BFP) your body will work with you!! Never limit your dreams bc of one setback....Go for it:hugs:

Pinkcasi: Sorry to hear that your OH is putting you through the ringer, like you need anymore stress added on. I would be very upset too bc he had to learn his lesson at the cost of someone even him could've gotten hurt or even worse...death. He needs to be here for y'all bc he will be superman in that little girls eyes. I hope he learned his lesson for I know in his heart he means good for his family, sometimes we just make bad decisions and can't see them ourselves or even hear the person whose yelling what's right and wrong in our ear. It's best we learn from our own mistakes. But sorry it had to be at the cost if you losing transportation. The pros and cons of this is he may learn his lesson from you having the poont(fart) face when u have to call a taxi. Sorry Pink, but try to relax and enjoy the rest of your 7 weeks it's really all about you and your precious little girl!!

Left wondering: 22 weeks!! WOWSERS you're moving extra fast, I wonder is it because we can't slow down your process by watching your ticker move everyday to see what fruit you are today. What symptons if any are you having? Such as when you go to sleep or any weight gain?

Sweetz: You are awesome, did I tell you I am definitely your biggest fan...ok ok ok well 2nd Because I know Xander don't play about his mommy!!

Tricia: Welcome to Team Blue!!!! It's so awesome if you're not into having to do hair everyday but brush it:haha: (I wonder of this make me sound lazy) You deserve him, now sit back and get ready for his arrival, he'll be here sooner then you think! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Starry: How Awesome :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Now stop worrying and talk to your rainbow baby that's snuggling in ya!!! That is great news, now the next scan will be gender, O how I'm so excited for you ...I think I'm humming and singing again....doooo dooop dee doop....I'm a tune box.

Eswemba: Glad to hear AF is being lenient this time, hey and that's definitely awesome great news!! Do you think your weight loss may have something to do with your AF being kind this time? O this is a beginning to a fresh start, so gear up and get ready, it's yours for the taking:hugs:

Lisalee: O Nooo, you're going back to work :nope: (trust me I'm so happy for you, it's just the stay at home mom in me is a tad but jealous....in the happiest way possible) You have a life, whereas mine is all about Asking DS, "Why haven't you had a bowel movement yet?, I'm waiting Mister!" And he'd even be looking at me like, "Lady, you definitely need a hobby, finding joy in cleaning my poop!" Have a great day, I will miss you posting everyday but I do understand.

Tamzing: I love your attitude!! You so belong here if I haven't stressed it before! Where are you in your cycle now?

Eyemom: Sorry you're feeling so blue but what a dollbaby you have to try and make mommy feel better, they are so perfect it's almost scary that they can make us feel better when it suppose to be the other way around. Give her a kiss for me because she brought my spirits up too.

Ttc moon: India definitely sounds great over there for those IUI's and IVF, those prices are great! FX for you this cycle!

Mackjess: Don't you worry, I'm sure you lost a bit of weight after giving birth to your prince. That definitely counts for something!

MamaTex: Sky is turning 2 months!! Awesome! When they told me time fly...it really does!!! If it's not raining and has a bit if sun out i know she will appreciate it. Everyone needs fresh air outside, especially you! Sometimes it can feel as if the walls are closing in being stuck in the home all day. Enjoy your day out you and Ms. Sky! HIIII :hi: Sky !!

Hi Garfie :hi: What you up to ma'am...I hope planning to take what's yours from that DH of yours :haha:

Wheeeew, breathing hard, that was really a workout, the strongest part on my body should be my thumb from tapping all day on my iPhone....I definitely have a da da da daaaaaahhh "THE SUPER THUMB!" 

If I forgot anyone ...O can't forget my BNB PREGO WITH ME BUDDY ...Hi Bamagurl :hi: 

Ok now, if I forgot anyone apologies. I had a lot to catch up on sorry for being MIA, my DS still has the nasty horrible cold but I guess we're making progress, he's nose is running clear rather then being congested most if the day. He is so keeping me busy....he is officially a professional crawler. He dosent want me to pick him up, he'll rather follow me by crawling. And I vacuum daily but he stills find ways to embarrass me by finding little tiny things that I would never see and picking it up as if saying," Lady you're not on your job, so just because of this, I'm going to eat it with lint and all!" :dohh: I got him crawling on video and it is perfect I can't wait until he gets older and I'll give these videos to him so he can see how perfect and special he is to me. I couldn't ask for anything more then to be his mom I am so grateful, to my father in heaven. Good Day Ladies!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Wow....Congrats to the mom of the professional crawler!Please share the video link with us as well.I would love to see him following you.You must be feeling great!


----------



## garfie

I'm still here - just been a bit busy:wacko:

Never - you have just saved me a job of having to do personals - so I will do mine later:winkwink:

I can't believe how well all you preggo ladies are doing (that gives me hope) :happydance:

Sorry for those that she got :growlmad:

I also would love to see the video of the professional crawler:happydance: 

AFM - I have had a strange old month - POS OPKs NEG OPKs POS OPKs (you get the picture) temps up and down up and down - so I guess it was only fitting that my HPTs behave the same way:dohh: I got a squinter a few days ago when it was wet there was deff a line but by the time it had dried it had gone:cry: next day I did another BFN:cry: following day another squinter this time dry (hubby saw) but by the time I came home from work - it was gone:cry: this morning BFN - deff a dodgy batch don't you agree, thank gosh I temp (even though that's been difficult to interpret this month) so now I just want this cycle over and done with so I can start afresh - CD 32 6DPO?????????

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcmoon

Garfie, looks like you got trapped in a strange cycle.But as you got +ve OPK's so many times.May be its just 6DPO for you.( I believe this is counted from the last +ve OPK).So hang on! :hugs:


----------



## garfie

I agree ttc moon - this threw me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lisalee1

OMG garfie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! Is that what I think it is?!?

So happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## garfie

Lisalee - It was but then I'm thinking a nasty evap - because next day BFN then yesterday another squinter and today yup a BFN - so I will continue to test until I get a result one way or another:wacko:

How cute do all those happy people look - but for now I can't claim them:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

mowat said:


> THe fish oil my naturopath recommended is liquid (yes, you get used to the taste eventually!) and is called super EFA liquid and is made by Genestra Brands. It was somewhat expensive, but one bottle seems to last forever. She suggested going with the liquid because she said once you get pregnant you'd need to take so many fish oil pills it would be ridiculous. The liquid is much more concentrated. I upped my folic this morning---one more pill a day might just kill me!

I forget what brand I'm using right now. It was the only liquid one available at our small town's natural food store. I had temporarily switched to pills because they were cheaper, but yeah, you have to take 3 a day and I'm taking so many other pills that I thought liquid would be easier. I only need to take 1tsp once a day.

My good scan hasn't completely removed my fears. I lost my first baby at 12 weeks after seeing it alive and well at 10 weeks so I know anything can happen yet. Both dh and I still feel like we're waiting for the other shoe to drop, so to speak. But I do feel like I can start to hope and plan.

garfie - nasty evaps!!! I hate them so much! :growlmad: I hope it's just early and you get your bfp soon.

never - I hope your little man gets better soon. And hurray to his crawling!! I know it can be a pain when they become mobile but it's so amazing to watch them grow and learn new things.

Tricia congrats on Team Blue! Little boys are so much fun. They keep you active and make you laugh. 

eyemom - :hugs: I hope your turn comes soon.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies...

Garfie: ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: for bad batches, if that box of test had any feelings I would've made it cry until then I'm pretending I have them here with me and stepping the heck out of them....STUPID TESTS!!! Don't worry Garfie, I Soooo hope it's just early and your body is just trying to surprise you...o please o please let that be the case....now I'm stomping on them again....arrrghh! Woooosaahhhhhhhhh:haha:

TTC moon: lol I will try to get it up for I never did a video before...

Starry : it really is awesome watching him get into troublement:dohh:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies, oh garfie what a crock! Sorry

Starry I understand your still going to be concerned I know I was until....well I guess I still am a wee bit but I calmed down a lot after 13 weeks, I don't think we'll ever stop worrying.

So the nursery is pretty much finished, there's a few finishing touches like coat hooks and the clock but the rest is done, here's pics I might have to do several posts as I can never seem to get more than one pic per post but I'll give a go....


----------



## Pinkcasi

This took ages to get on right but I'm chuffed with how it turned out :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pinkcasi

The furniture that my oh lovingly put together lol the language that he was using in a babies room, disgraceful ha ha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pinkcasi

And finally 33 weeks and in my dressing gown (housecoat) I look huge! 
Sorry to do so many posts someone please tell me how to attach more than one pic per post please lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink I lovvvvvvve Stelllas room , it all feels so real now I bet ! Love the wall stickers . I need to get a move on lol......... You have inspired me :) 

Love the bump photo too xxxxxxx your looking great


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: Stella's room is beautiful!! O I love the wall decor even the door with her name on it. Y'all did great O now you will be walking in the room everyday until she gets here to be in it. At least I know I did, it wasn't complete until he was finally here even if he wasn't going to be in it until months later due to sleeping beside my bed in his bassinet but the assurance to know that it belongs to him is priceless. Pink now I want to jump on my DH so I can try to get me a bump like that. You look gorgeous, I was huge all over but it was worth it GO YOU PINK!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

O And Pink, Post away we'll read all ten of then if you post them, I have no problem reading and looking at all of them.

Left wondering: Hey don't feel pressured I didn't get DS nursery finished until 2 months or month after I had him :blush: was soooo lazy and sshhhh.....fat:winkwink:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks lovelies, I'm really chuffed with it, now she has somewhere to put things, and seeing her little clothes hanging in her wardrobe just fills my heart, I know she doesn't care what it looks like or whether it's finished but it matters to me ya know? 
And I'm so glad that I did the bulk of it when I was still able as when the SPD kicked in I just wouldn't have been able to do anything.

Don't worry about it left just do as much or as little as you fancy like never says he won't be in it for a while anyway.


----------



## eyemom

Oh pink lil Stella is so lucky to have such an awesome room! And you look beautiful!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thank you but I feel like a great big heffer and in that pic I just look ma-hoo-sive but it's alright as long as I can lose it again after for now I'm happy with her having the extra padding.


----------



## Starry Night

We didn't finish painting DS' nursery until his first birthday. How's that for not getting to things? lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh and she's a honeydew! Tho it feels like she's a great big giant bowling ball or something lol


----------



## lisalee1

Never! I totally missed your post about your baby crawling! How fun! I'm sure he's on the go now. I dont know if makes watching him easier or harder! :) Now my baby has to catch up with yours and Sweetz. He can rock on all fours, scoot backwards, and if I put him in the bottom of the crib at night, he's at the top before the night is over. So I know he's moving. I just haven't caught him in action much yet. 

Garfie- Oh no! I'm sorry. That was a nasty evap. Anyone would've gotten excited. Good thing you kept testing.


----------



## lisalee1

Pink- It's so exciting decorating a nursery isn't it? Looks like you're having so much fun and you'll be totally ready when the baby gets here. :)


----------



## Kat S

Pink, your nursery is looking great!

So I have 4 follicles! :happydance: IUI tomorrow morning. Wish me luck!! 

In other news, has anyone read about BPA in plastics causing miscarriages or even infertility??

https://edition.cnn.com/2013/10/15/...dex.html?sr=fb101613miscarriagephthalate1230a


----------



## Renaendel

Next test day should be November 7th with Ovu in 7days if everything stays consistent. Back to peeing on everything. :blush:

And d'awww at Stella's room. I love it and I absolutely love the name.


----------



## mackjess

Kat, I will be thinking of you. Go follies!! Go spermies!!


----------



## eyemom

Woooo Kat that came around quick, though it probably just seems like it to me since I'm not the one going through it right now. That's awesome!


----------



## mowat

Oh Garfie, that sucks about the tests! Your chart is starting to look like it makes sense, maybe? Still hoping mine will do something logical in the next few days!


----------



## tamzing

Hi *nevergivingup*... I am due for AF anytime now .. I think! Positive OPK on Thursday October 3rd which was exactly two weeks after D&C. I took that as my body got back into the groove of the cycle but not sure when I can really deem AF as late? I was on the dot every 27 days prior to getting pregnant but not sure what I can expect now!

Trying not to think too much about it and/or worry about it. I'm gearing myself up for the arrival of AF just as I don't want to set myself up for disappointment. Maybe I'll test Monday if it hasn't come by then...


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie and Mowat they really are some charts ! WTF ????? Must be so frustrating !!!! 
Hopefully all will become clear for you guys soon . Kat yahoooooo for 4 folicles :) and no cysts :) everything crossed for you here xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: O don't worry your DS will be crawling forward before you can blink your eye. Because my DS was doing the same thing, crawling backwards then out of nowhere he went into leaping forward then 2 days of leaping forward and dragging his body forward he got the hang of it, he just started crawling. All this happened in 2 weeks time frame, so keep those eyes open bc if he'll probably be crawling so fast to where all u can do is sit in one spot and watch him because he's going to be getting into something. 

Kat S: Wishing you all the luck right now....FX FX FX FX FX FX FX FX FX. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.....

Tamzing: O no :nope: those D&C's can take your body through a worldwind bc we're so ready to try again:dohh: After my D&C I didn't know what to expect. I kept calling the docs to ask when was it going to show bc I told myself I was going to wait one full cycle b4 trying again again(this wasn't right after D&C bc I m/c again the was after 2nd m/c)....It finally showed after like 4-5 weeks maybe but once went off It went on Vacae for 9 months...and my FX that yours Do the same. And I agree don't worry yourself but sometimes that's all we find ourselves doing....arrrrggghhhh the torture! Y can't we just go bk to normal. Well FX for you ma'am, stay positive still.

Renaendel: Pee away, that's our hobby! Eventually your restroom will look like a science lab:haha:


----------



## Kat S

My IUI is in just a few hours. I'm so hopeful!! With 4 follies, I hope it means I have a good chance.


----------



## eyemom

Woot woot! I'm so happy you're feeling good about it. It sounds really promising!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Kat!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck Kat!

AFM, hysteroscopy scheduled for November 14th. I really hope they find something that is causing my pain and infertility, and that can also be removed and taken care of right then and there. Also waiting on the results of my hormone recheck.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, ES. I hope your hysteroscopy answers your questions!


----------



## Kat S

DH had been "saving up" for a good sample :haha: , and it turned out well. Though it's saturday and the lab is closed, the nurse who does this every Saturday said she saw at least 20 good swimmers per...whatever the measurement is...and that means there are at least 20 million good swimmers post wash. That's a very good number! So we have a good number of follies and a good husband sample. Now it's just up to nature...and maybe that electro acupuncture!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies, 

No personals today as I'm so tired I just popped in before I have a nap, good luck Kat.

My in laws and ss have been here today so I'm totally shattered now we went for a tour of the maternity hospital this morning and it involved a lot of walking you'd think they could offer a wheelchair fir the fat bird on crutches right, but noooo just make me walk it, it was good tho I feel a little calmer now I know where I'm going and stuff.
And my mil brought our steriliser is it weird to get excited by lots of baby bottles ha ha

Anyway time or a cup of tea and a nap love to you all xx


----------



## Kat S

Pink, it's such an exciting time for you! I'm glad you are enjoying it :)


----------



## Tricia173

Good luck kat! Fingers crossed that this is yours!


----------



## nevergivingup

FX for you Kat!!!

Pink: You're definitely helping me out with all the fun things I didn't do with my DS. Next pregnancy I'm definitely going on a tour even though I already know where everything is due to having my baby there but I don't care I WANT A TOUR like I'm a new mommy again, and I promise I'll act surprise and will walk into one wall just to get the feeling...pleeaaassee!


----------



## Renaendel

:dust: kat


----------



## lisalee1

GOOOOOOOOOOOO Kat! Sounds promising! Hoping this month is it for you! :)


----------



## garfie

:happydance: fingers crossed for you Kat - that all sounds good to me:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcmoon

Good luck Kat.I guess the acupuncture did the trick.I hope this is your cycle :)


----------



## Kat S

ttcmoon said:


> Good luck Kat.I guess the acupuncture did the trick.I hope this is your cycle :)

I got a lot of follies (3 or 4) the last time I did the Femara/injectable combo, so it's most likely just that that did the trick. Hoping the acupuncture creates a hospitable environment for conception and implantation. I go in again tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Stella's room is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!

Kat FX'D!!!!

AFM-Even though I was taking the antibiotics, hubby and I spoke to my PCP bc we really do want to try again. She asked how my symptoms with the Lyme were, I said barely any. So she changed my antibiotics to a prego safe one and gave us the OK to TTC again!!! Just in time too!!! According to my body, and the OPK we got after the appointment, I started getting + OPK on Thursday. DH and I DTD on Thursday and last night as well. This AM I got a - OPK so FX'D!!!! OMG YAY!! Say some prayers, mantras whatever for us...I am hoping we are and if so my DH can get his little Princess. Ahhhh!!!!!! *breaths heavily* LOL


----------



## Left wonderin

SWeetz welcome on board the ttc train :) yahooooooo . Loads a dust your way :))) xxxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks LW!! I just hope the 2x hubby and I DTD was enough!! Totally was not expecting to even try this time around!


----------



## Kat S

Sweetz, we're practically on the same schedule then. Today I am 1 DPIUI. So glad you got the green light!


----------



## mackjess

my Lo just turned 3 months and I'm ready to ttc again. lol. I can't though until March of next year. Hurry up March!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh way cool Kat!! YAY!! Are you as stir crazy as me??? Dang TWW.....UHHH!!!! lol

MJ...TTC is so dang addictive lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

That's great sweetz that your back to ttc and great that the Lyme disease isn't giving you trouble, I hope you get lucky early.
I can't imagine ttc so soon in fact I can't imagine ttc again at all ever! Don't get me wrong I would like another but it's just not practical aside from the fact that my oh has said he doesn't want any more kids I don't think I could go through this again and I'll be 35 by the time age gets here then another year or more I know it's not old but I just don't think I could do it again. 
But I'm super happy to come along on your journeys for the ride!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## florence_

im hoping for my bfp this month!! cd12 first cycle after miscarriage on a bd'ing marathon lol x


----------



## Sweetz33

Pinkcasi said:


> That's great sweetz that your back to ttc and great that the Lyme disease isn't giving you trouble, I hope you get lucky early.
> I can't imagine ttc so soon in fact I can't imagine ttc again at all ever! Don't get me wrong I would like another but it's just not practical aside from the fact that my oh has said he doesn't want any more kids I don't think I could go through this again and I'll be 35 by the time age gets here then another year or more I know it's not old but I just don't think I could do it again.
> But I'm super happy to come along on your journeys for the ride!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!

I will be 35 in December lol


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone can I join you. I had a miscarriage at 16weeks on 16th Aug having my 2nd AF now so heres hoping we can try this month. Xx


----------



## lisalee1

Florence- Welcome and enjoy your marathon! That's the most fun part of this process. ;)

Wishingalways- So sad to see you here under such circumstances. I pray that the next time will work out. Wishing you success on your next try. Fingers crossed for you! :dust:

Sweetz- Welcome back! It's good to see that the LD is being managed. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## ttcmoon

wishingalways - Welcome to the group.I am so sorry for your losses.I can't say I am happy to see you here because I do not wish any woman to go through losses.But we have bunch of lovely ladies here to provide you any support you need.All the best for your journey.

Sweetz - Welcome back to TTC.Your little princess is looking at you from above almost ready to come.So I hope you hold and nurse her very soon!FX'd.

Pink - Common 35 is not that old.You can try.But not sure if we think alike.For me I have seen so much in my TTC#1 itself,now I just want one rainbow and a happy ending.I do not have the courage to even think about 2nd one.

Kat - FX'd for you.with those many follies and accupunture your cycle looks hopeful.

Florence - FX'd for you.I hope this is your cycle.

AFM - 10DPIUI and no symptoms.Not sure where I am leading to.Any idea how long the tirgger takes to leave the body.I got 10,000IU on last to last thursday.Doctor told me to test on 27th Oct which will be 16DPIUI.I wanted to test a bit early but afraid of false negative.


----------



## Pinkcasi

No sorry I'm not saying 35 is old but it's my birthday 27th of oct babe no 1 is due in dec, then even if I were to get pregnant straight away which wouldn't happen as ill hopefully be breast feeding we would be looking at maybe 37 for number 2 and I know how hard this pregnancy has been and whilst I am not sorry to be pregnant and I love my little girl more than anything in this world ever Im just not sure I can do it again, it's been such a painful road as all you guys know, the loss the months of trying the peeing on sticks constantly, the disappointment month on month and then after when I'm pregnant the worry and the SPD, I love her but its not been easy, and all this doesn't even take into account that my oh has said he doesn't want any more.

Welcome newbies sorry to see you here but we are a cracking bunch even if I say so myself and I do believe this is a lucky thread!


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweets, welcome back to the game! 

TTCMoon, if you test 12 days past trigger, you should be fine. They told me to wait until 14 DPO, but I think that's just to be super safe. If you do get a positive test, just repeat the next day. If it gets lighter, it was the trigger shot. If it gets darker, it's a real positive! Good luck!

Hi to everyone just joining the group!

AFM, I've been having pelvic discomfort/mild cramping since AF ended a few days ago. I know it's not ovulation. I think my back issues are causing it. Surgery is looking more and more necessary, as I'm not improving with physical therapy, and my foot keeps falling asleep. 

Also, today I'm going to be part of a study at the medical school on Art Therapy and infertility. I'm really excited to work with this med student, and I think art therapy would be awesome. The study will continue for several weeks.


----------



## Kat S

A big welcome to Florence and Wishing! I hope you have good news soon!

ES, sorry to hear about your continued pain :(. Keep us updated. Art therapy? Sounds so nice! Let us know all about it.

AFM, this morning I dreamed my water broke and I was in labor. Someone asked me what it felt like to be dialated, and I said it felt like having a saddle up your who ha! I almost hate dreams like that because you wake up and realize it's not true.


----------



## Sweetz33

Florence & Wishing welcome to the group! You will get awesome support here (as well as some giggles too...we are a cray cray bunch!) I am sorry y'all are here at the same time...but know that we understand here and no question is a stupid question...and nothing is too TMI (you will figure that one out too very soon!! hahaha!!!!!)

AFM-Day #3 of some sort of stomach bug for lil Xan. Past two days hasn't been able to keep much down. Today he woke up and not even a smile. Just a snuggle and sigh. I put him in the living room, which he normally tears up the moment I put him down...nothing. He is just laying there sucking his thumb not even interested in watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Poor lil guy. I hate when they are this small and sick bc they can't tell you what is wrong. :( I am going to try some Pedialyte first then if that stays down, some bananas. Anything milk based has been causing immediate spitting up.


----------



## ttcmoon

ES thanks for the suggestion.Can't wait to POAS!Planning to test on 14DPIUI.


----------



## florence_

hey girls this is my first cycle using opks right yesterday I did get a line but very faint, todays test is darker , not as dark as control line but its definitely darker than yesterdays test line im CD 13 I Bd'd yesterday and im planning it tonight, my question is, my cycles are regular 28 usually (this being first cycle after mc im unsure if there will me disruption) but anyway so as the calendar goes tomorrow cd14 id ovulation day, I wud therefore expect an even darker line, if there is no line tomorrow shud I take it that the surge was today? and shud I test tonight incase I only have a 12 hr window arghhh im excited I hope im Oing now ang get caught!!! 

baby dust to all (im trying to learn the lingo lol) xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Hey Ladies

I got pregnant early september, got a positive test at 2 days late. Then started bleeding. Had a scan and there was a sac there but no baby. After loads of blood tests, suspected ectopic and three weeks of bleeding on and off and a course of antibiotics I am finally feeling ok

I'm counting the first day of my last bleed which I think was my period as day 1, so I am now on day 11 and starting to get darker ovulation tests so hoping i'm ovulating soon.


----------



## florence_

hope so unexpected 212 get bd'ing lol im cd 13 and my lines are getting darker hopefully we will be on our 2ww together and both get our bfp!! good luck hunnie lots of baby dust x


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks so much!!

Yeah we are trying to BD every day or every other day at least. 

Baby dust to you too :)


----------



## Starry Night

Wow, this thread is moving so fast these days I can hardly keep up!

Welcome to the newcomers. I'm so sorry for all of your losses. I do hope you are able to get your rainbows soon. It is a rather lucky thread, I believe.

sweetz - good luck as you get back on the TTC train. Time to start symptom spotting again!

mackjess - I was about 3 or 4 months post partum when I started to become broody again. TTC really can be addictive. I'm sure March will come here soon enough.

Kat - sounds like things have set up really nicely this cycle. I hope everything comes together and you can get your bfp.

ttcmoon - good luck! What day will you be testing?

pink - I think we all have our own personal age of what is "too old". I'm only 30 and I already feel like I'm getting past the child-bearing stage. It doesn't help I live in a more conservative area where most marry young so all my peers having children are at least 4 or 5 years younger than me. People my age already have completed families. I really could not go past 35 either though if this pregnancy is successful we'll probably be done too. I just don't know how much more of this TTC stress I can put up with. And I've been so sick I just don't want to do it again.

afm - My good days are starting to outnumber my sick days so I am really hoping my sickness is going away. But when it comes back it is pretty nasty. And I still worry a lot. I can't wait to make it past 12 weeks.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies :hi: 

One day away and I always have to catch up on 2 or more pages....I LOVE IT :happydance:

OMG....we have a bunch of new ladies.. I'm so excited to welcome y'all here!! 

Florence: Welcome to this awesome thread, the women here is 100% supportive. Sorry for you loss but I was in your same case...My opks were faint and then they got darker so I just BD everynight up until my BFP. I was drained but it worked. So yes BD tonight, tomorrow until that line goes away. And if You get to tired don't worry I'm sure you BD enough to have some store up in ya. GOOD LUCK, I hope this is your time!!! FX!!

Unexpected: Welcome and so sorry to hear that your journey wasn't happily ever after as many other women but my FX that it will be soon!! So BD :sex: away and get ready for the TWW...O my FX for you and Florence!! How exciting!! 

Wishingalways: It's never easy to loose something special that you really wanted but we are here to root you on. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss at 16weeks. I can't imagine going so far and then it all dissapear, again I'm so sorry. YAYYYY FOR ANOTHER SHOT AT TTC AGAIN!! Hopefully this time you will give birth to a healthy baby.

Sweetz: :wohoo: :wohoo: Welcome bk ma'am!! YAYYY for TTC AGAIN!!! And then how awesome that you got the go ahead at the perfect time, now to infatuate yourself with Symptns! Poor Xander, I can't imagine how he's feeling or even worse, how you're feeling for him, there's nothing worser then watching your baby be sick and you can't magically make it disappear. I hope he feels better Sweetz, until then just cuddle that precious boy.

Kat S: Oooohhh I'm so excited I hope this is it for you. And I hate those dreams too especially when you really want it but maybe this time it may be a good sign! FX for you!!

Mackjess: Looks like you're the broody queen now. Mine has calm down since school is getting me busier and my DS is keeping me on my toes! But we can be the broody partners together and Seems like we're both on a waiting list. It'll be fine tho. I'm sure these girls will keep us in the loop and busy.

Starry: I know how You feel but don't worry it will come and your mind will be at ease.

TTC moon: How exciting, another tester soon!! My FX for you too!! We'll try to keep u busy until the day comes!!! 

Eswemba: That is awesome. That'll keep your mind busy and probably will give some answers.

Pinkcasi: Hey don't feel bad, it's your choice. Esp. If DH says no more. Just love up on Stella, I'm sure she's going to love all the attention.

Garfie: Hello :hi: What's the status ?

Lisalee: :Hi: how ya feeling, a couple more weeks to go

Raendel: Hi :hi:

Tricia :hi: How did you reveal the gender to your family 

AFM: DS still fighting a cold and now I and DH have one, arrrrggh! Anywhoo have a great day ladies!

My personals are starting to look like essays :blush:


----------



## florence_

thanku nevergiving up and everyone this is so lovely, I have one friend ive spoken too about all this and shes super supportive but I don't want to abuse our friendship going on all the time, ive google that much of my questions it automatically types in my question after the first 3 letters lol, and I my DH said he didn't want me to use opks or anything like that as he doesn't want to go through the emotions again. to be fair he doesn't get excited about anything and with my bfp last time he let his guard down as his nan had just died and it was his glimmer of hope, I found out id properly mc'd the day after his nan had died and I was more upset for the pain in his eyes than the feelings inside me, so im not putting him through it aswell as me, im happy now that I have all you lovely ladies, I just love reading everyones posts its so supportive thankyou x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks never but your post made me miss being pregnant already! I really don't know how I'll feel after maybe my family will complete with me my oh my ss and sweet Stella but maybe I'll crave another who knows I kinda hope I don't as its just too hard but I'm not closing the door completely, if we did have another we would have to move house and after the effort that went into Stella's room I don't want to leave it just yet lol

Florence I know what you mean talking to strangers on the Internet is comforting as you know we'll not get bored or annoyed and sometimes you just don't want to over share with actual friends, I understand where your dh is at too my oh wanted to just 'do it naturally!' If I used opk's then he felt like I was forcing it so I just stopped telling him when I got a + and just jumped his bones instead, as the girls here know when I got my bfp this time we only dtd once that month but if you time it right you only need once, hope you get lucky soon.

So pleased to have newbies it's like 'ttc: the new class' lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry n pink !!! Your still spring chickens :)))) I'm 41 next week!!!! I know I leave EVERY thing till the lat minuet !!!!! I'd hate for my little boy to be an only child so I would consider hoping back in the saddle very quickly ;) . But my first and MAIN priority is getting this little one here safe n sound first :) excited for tommrow its V day. :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Eek v day hooray!! 
I know I'm youngish but everyone around me had had their babies the family sister, cousins my oh's family, my friends in fact a lot of my old school friends have teenagers now I wanted to have kids earlier but alas it wasn't to be, I never wanted my child to be an only child but I think it'll work we'll she'll have a big brother who visits but is not here all the time so hopefully it'll mean they'll get on lol
Good luck lefty it's all going well then? Have you gone shopping mad now you know he's a he?


----------



## mackjess

Yay for VDAY.

Kat, hope things are going swimmingly for you. ;)

Hi everyone. I swear one day I'll quit being dumb brained and reply to everyone. I am reading up and rooting everyone on I promise. Welcome to the new ladies!!


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY FOR V DAY!!!

News over here....Lil man is still pretty sick. Only took down 2oz. of pedialyte and didn't want anything else. Put in another call to doctor. :(


----------



## GRGirl

Can I join? My name's Heather and I am TTC #2 (DS is 23 mos old). Had a Chemical in July and a MC in October (just ending it right now, actually). Jumping right back into it and hoping we get lucky and this time it sticks, sometime soon. CD 5 right now and no clue when/if I'll O this cycle but I'll start busting out the Mucinex and OPKs here in about 5 days or so


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Heather! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nevergivingup

O no Sweetz :nope: Tell Xan Me and Tyler is praying for him :hugs: get better pleeeeeaaassssssseee Xan!

Pinkcasi: I TOTALLY FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT THE NEW GALS :happydance: (Florence and Unexpected we are really normal despite our unusual excitement about y'all) <----There goes my southern accent showing again ugghh. And I know how you feel about Stella room! I'm so not going anywhere bc of how cute DS room is, I still go in there and smile. 

Mackjess: Hey you don't have to apologize, I know the prego brain still lingers months after labour. We're here to listen to you.

Florence: O no :hugs: sorry about your DH loss, and I can imagine how he felt when you sprung that news on him ab the m/c. When the Doctor told me and DH I saw his face was shattered but he remained strong for me bc I cried and cried. So I can understand him not wanting to deal with all of the addictions we TTCAL women are addicted to. And I found myself on these threads too because I had no one that had experienced a loss like mine except my sister but I couldn't talk to her either, I just wanted to talk to people who were just like me, wanted their baby back. And here I found my happiness back, bc we listen to each other and I SO LOVE IT....THATS Y IM STILL LINGERING and my DS is going on 8 months in another week. So Florence chat away!!! We want to hear it all:winkwink:

Leftwondering: Lol, IN MY SOUTHERN COUNTRY ACCENT: "YOU GO GURL!!" Trying for another after you have this one is SOOOOOOOO :wohoo: AWESOME!!!!! 

P.S: I had a dream lady night that my boobs were just leaking milk everywhere, every where I went they were leaking. I woke up like O MY....AF is due in 2-3 days and I'm not feeling a thing, not bloated, no pimple, not overly eating. O MY, then my sister ask me was I pregnant bc my face is really clear and glowing....:argh: i guess the days will tell...


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG Never!! If you are and this time I am we have a chance to have same birthdays AGAIN!!! HOW FREAKING COOL WOULD THAT BE!!!!!!!! I will relay the message to Xan, he is still passed out on the living room floor.


----------



## nevergivingup

Welcome Heather: you definitely can join :happydance: Sorry about your losses, it's never easy no matter if you already have one or more. Mucinex I heard of that. I actually was taking that when I had my cold 2weeks agooo. I didn't know it help with conceiving....o my, I hope that's not the reason my face is glowing :haha: That's y I love these threads lol. Anywhoo FX for you HEATHER!!! 

Happy V-DAY!!!?? But I hate to be the slow one but umm what is that...."Valentines Day?"


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> OMG Never!! If you are and this time I am we have a chance to have same birthdays AGAIN!!! HOW FREAKING COOL WOULD THAT BE!!!!!!!! I will relay the message to Xan, he is still passed out on the living room floor.

Haha, Y IS OUR XAN passed out on the floor, lol!! That sounds like my DS when he's so sick! And ummm YEA!!! If we were to get that lucky again, I'm telling my DH to get me a plane ticket so I can have my baby with Sweetz! O Sweetz, I'm nervous! O and did I mention my boobs are really still full with milk although I stopped BF 2 or 3 months ago. I squeezed them and sure enough milk came out :shrug: I don't know if my DH is keeping them stimulated or someone is trying to tell me something!!


----------



## Sweetz33

V-Day....Vitality day :)

Um heck yeah we will have them together!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sweetz33

Um, did anyone else's page ermm change? Mine looks umm different.


----------



## mackjess

YES. It took me a minute but I think I like it Sweetz. The purple page was A LITTLE obvious when I'm at work that I'm not workin!! :haha:


----------



## GRGirl

Thanks for the welcome :) I thought the same thing,"The page changed? Am I on the right website?" lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

I do not like the new site, it's weird and I don't like change :wacko:
I'm sure I'll get used to it though lol

Sorry can is poorly sweets, it must be heartbreaking when your lil one is sick it makes me sad when I think that the only thing keeping my Stella safe is me right now, I also live that I can call her by her name, it's a secret in real life as I don't want people hating on it, plus everyone already knows she's a girl, I want something to be a surprise.

Welcome grgirl, were wicked cool gals, and although it's a horrible reason that brought us together here we love it so much that even when we get our rainbows we still hang about like bad smells ha ha

My joints ache so much today I couldn't sleep at all, i had to get up thank god for not having to work, think tonight is going to be bad aswell, though oh is off tomorrow and wed so he can be my slave bless him,meh comes in after working a 13 hour shift and makes me tea and rubs my feet, he has his faults but he's alright really lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmmm my page is way different too ! Might take a bit of getting used to !!


----------



## Sweetz33

This is a bit long...but this is my tribute on the 2 year anniversary of my Angel Baby. I figured I would share it with y'all bc this is my second family. Love all of you!!

10/12/13

Today is a day of remembrance and sadness. It is funny how our bodies work. I was feeling off, but didn't know why. I had a sadness, but for unknown reasons. Now I know why...2 years ago today we found out that X and I had lost our first baby. However, even though I lost my sweet angel, I was blessed a few months later with the news of my rainbow baby who we all know and love...Mr. Xander. My life has changed so much. I now believe that my angel baby is now Xander's guardian angel.

This is why I say this...

As some of you know, last Easter my son had a horrific accident. We were at my son's church for a play he was performing in. The elevator at the church was not working so we decided to just carry Xander up the stairs in his stroller. Well, his strap malfunctioned and Xan slipped right out the back of the stroller/carseat head first onto a cement step. To this day it still feels surreal. The sound, I will never forget. Imagine dropping a college textbook from shoulder length onto the floor...that is the sound my son made. I bent down to pick up his toy, not realizing he had fallen out with the toy. The next few minutes (or hours) were a blur... What I remember was the look of absolute terror on X & my BIL's face....the hospital ER and my son in a makeshift neck brace made of towels...the lady who was flying the airlift to the Orlando hospital (very very very sweet lady)...crying as they airlifted my son....driving down I4 to the other hospital...then sitting in the hospital room not leaving my son's side....after that, I don't remember much... I am not one of the most church going type person, but I do remember a small group from my son's church coming in and praying for my son...that touched me as none of them knew me. I had never met any of them. I also remember a very good friend calling me and letting me call her and helping me more than words can ever express. Thank you for that Amanda....I will NEVER forget that. EVER. Here is where I know my angel baby is my son's guardian angel...3 days after my son's accident.....NO SWELLING. NO BRUISING. 1 month later NO PERMANENT DAMAGE SEEN. I didn't find out until later on, that my son landed on my BIL's foot and that kept him from tumbling down 10 steps. Even the doctor's at the ER, the neurologist and his PCP all said SOMETHING stopped him from getting more hurt. SOMETHING or SOMEONE had intervened and saved my son. They said the fact that there was no bleeding on the brain or severe neck damage or some permanent damage was amazing. My angel baby....IS his guardian angel. I have no doubt. NONE.

So yes, today I am sad at the loss of my baby...but I also know that even though she/he was taken away before I could meet her/him, I know that they are always near me, and protecting their little brother.

RIP My sweet angel baby.


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweetz, that was really beautiful. Thank you for sharing that.:hugs:

Sorry I'll get to the personals tomorrow. I just wanted to give an update as I got my lab results back today.

Nothing has changed much, and it looks like the first RE was right about me having a diminished ovarian reserve. It looks like I'm dealing with Premature Ovarian Aging. Basically I'm 29 with the eggs and ovaries of a much older woman. It looks like IVF is going to be our best bet. So when people say to me "oh you're so young, you still have so much time".......their point is invalid. 

On the bright side, it is NOT Premature Ovarian FAILURE, which is harder to treat and usually requires donor eggs. So I'm at least happy about that. But it is still going to be very hard for pregnancy to happen on its own. 

I'm very hopeful that once we figure out financials, IVF will work for us.


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Sweetz, that was really beautiful. Thank you for sharing that.:hugs:
> 
> Sorry I'll get to the personals tomorrow. I just wanted to give an update as I got my lab results back today.
> 
> Nothing has changed much, and it looks like the first RE was right about me having a diminished ovarian reserve. It looks like I'm dealing with Premature Ovarian Aging. Basically I'm 29 with the eggs and ovaries of a much older woman. It looks like IVF is going to be our best bet. So when people say to me "oh you're so young, you still have so much time".......their point is invalid.
> 
> On the bright side, it is NOT Premature Ovarian FAILURE, which is harder to treat and usually requires donor eggs. So I'm at least happy about that. But it is still going to be very hard for pregnancy to happen on its own.
> 
> I'm very hopeful that once we figure out financials, IVF will work for us.

ES,I'm so sorry you are in this situation. It just isn't fair!! I'm so glad you are able to fall back on IVF. We'll be with you through your journey!


----------



## lisalee1

I read everybody's post but my memory is the pits. I will try.

Never- Sorry that your son is still sick. And OMG if you are pregnant again!!!! That would be the craziest thing!!!! You would only be 2 weeks behind me! Just thinking about it makes me laugh! Keep us posted! :baby:

Florence- I totally understand not wanting to take your husband on this roller coaster ride. My husband is the best but he is on a need to know basis. I actually didn't tell him I was pregnant this time around until a week in b/c I didn't want the disappointment again. Dont get me wrong- I would still tell him if I had an early MC. You have to do what works best for your relationship. 

Starry- I'm glad your good days are outweighing the bad. I hope your MS ends soon. It is definitely no fun. 

EsWemba- I am sad that you're in that situation but I know it is a relief to finally have confirmation of what the issue is. Now you can move forward girl! Keep your head up! 

Sweetz- What a scary and beautiful story. Glad that your son was OK.

AFM- Not feeling many symptoms but I'm kind of glad. I sure don't want MS like last time. I just queasy a few times a day and have lots of CM. So I'll take the good days while I have them. At the moment, I am at peace. Had to push back my 1st appt by a week. So I'll be headed to the Doc in 2 LONG weeks! :)

Hi to everyone else! Bamagirl- Where are you? :hi:


----------



## Sweetz33

HOLY POOP ON A STICK YOU ARE PREGOS LISA?! HOW DID I MISS THAT?!?!?! CONGRATS!!! Wow...the BNB triplets might strike again! Hubby and I DTD 2 days before O and day of O so fingers crossed over here for a triplet repeat hahah!!!

ES...I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. It is somewhat good news but still pooptastic. Yeah I said pooptastic...I am trying to clean up my mouth bc of the little ears that always are listening and the mouth that is starting to talk LOL

News on this end....we got a smile finally :D So far we have kept down one package of orangic bananas and about 10oz of pedialyte. Low grade fever (99.8), but holding off on Tylenol for now and using cool cloth, seeing as I just got him back on solids after 3 days of vomiting.


----------



## Tricia173

Never- we actually saw right away, so we went and bought our first gender specific clothes and I just pulled them out when everyone was gathered, not the big reveal I had thought but it was still nice :)


----------



## Left wonderin

SWeetz what an amazing story I'm certain that sander will have his guardian angel right by his side walking through life's journey with him . I truley believe that my LO we never got to meet is right there with me and my growing LO . Signs at strange times when I needed them most through out the pregnancy such as butterfly's suddenly turning up, small feathers in small places have been constant ! I'm not usually one for signs but I just know this time ! And funny coincidence today is V day for this LO it also happens to be the date our little angel was conceived a year ago . Maybe I read too much into it but another one the 11th of February was when I got my first smiley face after MC last year , this year its my due date :) 

ES :hugs: I'm sure that news has been hard to hear , it just shows that age really is just a number and sometimes has no bearing ! Its good news that IVF is an option , and whilst it might be hard its still not impossible to get pregnant naturally :winkwink: I had a friend who was told she had ovarian failure , no egg reserve , while saving for IVF she fell pregnant and now has a 9 month old beautiful baby girl called AIRA . I dont want to try make you feel better but I have seen so many Miricles and BFP On these threads against all the odds . So all I'm saying is there is no harm in practicing while sorting the finance out :winkwink:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh sweetz why oh why do you do these things to me, I'm so hormonal and emotional your story made mw wail like a baby, I didn't know that about Xander so glad he wasn't more injured and glad he's feeling a bit better, they're resilient little buggers.

Es so sorry about your news but at least there is a little ray of sunshine.

Lisa glad your feeling ok, and how cool would it be to regroup the bnb triplets three girlies this time!

I barely slept at all again last night, recon it's my body preparing me for a newborn lol I cave handle the lack of sleep once she's here as long as the pain goes away!


----------



## ttcmoon

Unexpected212 - I am so sorry for your loss.But alternate day BD should yield you your fruit soon.FX'd.

mackjess - We know you are there for us :) it would be sweet if you address each one of us.But its ok if you do not do as well.We know we are together and there for any support :) 

Pinkcasi - How is your pregnancy going on?I too never want my kid to be the only one.But is cousins are around its not an issue.I am an only child too but had my cousins around.They are my own bros and sis :) 
So sweet of your OH.I am sorry to know about your body ache.But again it is pretty normal with hormonal changes.

Left wonderin - How are you doing?

florence_ - I am really sorry for your hubby's nan.RIP.Its really hard to lose a family member and miscarry at the same time.But good times are just around the corner.FX'd for you.

nevergivingup- How is your cold now?both you and your DH got it?I hope you get well soon.This thread is keeping me busy enough.It grows too fast!
Your dream may signify something.Keeping fingers crossed.AF may never visit.

Starry - All the best for your pregnancy.All is well.12th week is just around the corner.

Sweetz - It is beautiful.Thanks for sharing it.Your baby must be looking at you from up above and missing you.You are a great Momma.God bless you.

ES - I am sorry to hear about your ovarian reserve.How did they detect it?by AMH,FSH and antral count or something else?IVF gives us loads of hope.It will definitely work.FX'd.

GRGirl - Welcome to this team of very supportive and lovely ladies.Sorry about your losses.

Lisa - :hugs: enjoy your MS :) 

AFM - 11DPIUI for me.Nothing much to add.Doing good no symptomps.Not sure what to expect now.Keeping FX'd.
Today we have a video conf with clients.So going to spend almost 12hrs in office.So tiring.Career is stagnant.Not learning anything.My mind just revolves around ttc.Hubby is serving notice period.Still working a lot.
We are going to get keys of our new flat this week.Paid all dues.I am excited.Looking for an interior designer.Hoping to move by Jan 2014 :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Triple Threat.....AGAIN!! O my ladies if you don't know by now I'm sorry to tell y'all but we are officially addicted to TTC, I'm beginning to worry is this even normal:dohh: Ummmmmmmm (thinking.....thinking while eating...) Yep it's Normal!! 

SWEETZ: Yayyyy for a smiley face!! Xan will be feeling better in no time! And I'm so glad Xan came out ok, what a story, I had to read it twice and then smiled once I read the end, how awesome and great is that! Xan guardian angel didn't want Xan and his mommy to endure anymore pain:hugs: 

Tricia: That still sounded nice. I carried my u/s around and let people guess and then I realized after a while people were looking all in my insides, I feel so exposed:haha:..... Just kidding. Can't wait to hear of your labour story!! You're almost there!

Es: O I hope the IVF will work. If it's not one thing it's another, who would've think that something like that would be a problem for them, it's always something. But it's still something good coming out of this, the IVF so don't lose hope just of yet. You're closer then you think bc sometimes we can't see it.


----------



## ESwemba84

TTCMoon......the first test that indicated it was AMH. It was 0.16, which is really low. The second indication is that my LH value is only about half of my FSH. It's should be a 1:1 ratio. My FSH also creeped up from 7 to 9 in just a couple months, despite weight loss and a more active lifestyle. While it's still considered "normal" it's on the high range. 

I'm going today for a blood test to determine if I was born with a genetic mutation that causes this. Anyone ever heard of Trisomy X, or Triple X? I might actually have an extra chromosome! But it's not Downs.


----------



## garfie

Es - Aw hun what a tough journey you are having - hope you start getting some more positive answers soon - I haven't heard of these conditions personally and I don't suggest you google it we don't always see what we want to:hugs:

AFM - Yes the bitch got me yesterday - it now seems my cycles have gone from 22/24 days to 34 days :cry: This would be okay but hubby is getting more and more adamant that we should stop in the New Year - so if you are listening Rainbow Baby - get in my belly:winkwink:

One thing I am thinking of trying for the next couple of months is a Saliva Microscope - gross I know - but last ditch attempt:wacko: look how much money I wasted on OPKs last month and dodgy HPTs:dohh: anyone used one or know about it?:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Tricia173

Starry- your story was so touching! What a blessing that your little one was protected!

Es- glad you got some answers, though it is still hard, fingers crossed that ivf works!


I always want to do more personals but when I go to write them, all that I want to say slips from my mind.. Sorry guys, I fail! Lol

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## GRGirl

SWEETZ- That's so scary! But sweet- he has a little angel helping him out.

Es-I have a friend that has the same thing (she's only 26 but her eggs are of a much older woman's) and she's currently in the middle of saving for IVF.

AFM, I finally stopped the bleeding (just tiny bits of spotting) and managed to get through the whole day yesterday without crying! That's an improvement :) Just gearing up to start the whole process again this month and not looking forward to it :( The BDing is fine lol, but just the OPKs, waiting waiting waiting, BDing like crazy, then more waiting, I was so excited when it worked last time. And I've been doing too much Googling about recurrent MCs and scaring myself that there's something wrong with me :( (There isn't that I know of, progesterone was fine last time it was checked, don't have PCOS). 

I seem to be able to GET pregnant- it's the sticky baby that eludes me :( And I wanted there to be a close age gap between DS and #2, but guess we get what we get, huh? I'll take either gender, whatever age gap, just want a healthy sticky baby.


----------



## Tricia173

Gr girl- hope that sticky baby find you soon!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all. Sorry I have been mia. I do pop in to read sooooo...

Good luck to all the TTCers ad TWWers
Best of health to those pregnant
Welcome to all the new ladies

I promise I will come back to do more personal posts to reply to everyone!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks y'all. I thought I would share the story as kinda a thing to let y'all know, even though our angel babies left us, doesn't mean they aren't still watching over us. <3

Garfie...never heard of it, sorry.

Over in this neck of the woods...Xan is back to his normal spazzy self and I am so happy! :) FF finally gave me CH so FX'd! It would be so cool to have a repeat of the BNB triple threat haha.


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz - I hope your little man gets better soon. I remember the first time my LO came down with a bad ear infection. It was so, so hard to watch. I would have gladly traded places with him.

I didn't mean to make those who are becoming mummies later in life feel badly. I mostly feel done because this TTC journey has been so painful. I feel very, very ready to stop and I am looking forward to being done. It's what is keeping me going through the sickness. I never have to do this again!


----------



## Kat S

Update! 3 dpiui and I feel nothing so far.


----------



## GRGirl

Starry Night said:


> Sweetz - I hope your little man gets better soon. I remember the first time my LO came down with a bad ear infection. It was so, so hard to watch. I would have gladly traded places with him.
> 
> I didn't mean to make those who are becoming mummies later in life feel badly. I mostly feel done because this TTC journey has been so painful. I feel very, very ready to stop and I am looking forward to being done. It's what is keeping me going through the sickness. I never have to do this again!

I had hyperemesis with DS and it was HORRIBLE. I used to (semi) joke he was trying to kill me and I had heart palpitations/tremors/passed out at least 2x/week. I almost didn't make it through it. At the time I swore no more kids because it was so bad. I literally cried every day all day from 6 weeks to about 26 weeks or so due to sheer misery. Now, I'm TTC and I would go through it all again in a SECOND if/when I can get a sticky baby. It's funny how time changes things.

I am only 32 but I am ready to be DONE. Between the TTC Hell and how horrible pregnancy is for me (assuming I can actually go through a pregnancy anymore, which isn't the case lately), I am very ready to be done. 

I know exactly how you feel. DS was so very wanted that I would be in the middle of being sick and think, "Just hang in there buddy, we'll get through this and then I'm never doing this again!" I thought that with every PICC line infection, every needle poke, every ambulance ride. Now I would (and will, if given the chance) do it all over again.

Difference is, I KNOW and 100% mean it that this will be my last time.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi MamaTex! Hope everything is still going great, and hope you're still in baby bliss!

TTC moon, looks like we posted at the same time apologies was definitely not trying to ignore ya. But DH and I cold aren't as bad as I thought it would be a couple sniffles here and there and I'm beginning to get use to the idea of my DS having a cold bc now his other cousin who stayed with his aunts today had a fever and a cold :shrug:I guess there's no way of getting away from it when you have your child around other people. I'm just a germ phoebe but I'm working on it. Sounds like you're really busy! How great is that moving into a new home and get to be busy with the interior designing, your slate is definitely full, but I do understand your mind is stuck on baby blues. My learning had stopped too when I was in school (not sure if that's your case) but all I could think about was how I would be with my baby. And now that he's here I'm still in disbelief. My FX for you moon, that you get 2 dark blooming lines soon

Kat S: I'm on my toes!! Pleasassssseeee! My FX!!

Garfie: Booo to that horrible AF! She's like a mosquito but instead of taking she brings us blood. Fresh start next month if DH is on board. Haven't heard of saliva microscope but once one gets to our point, anything is worth a shot. Good luck Garfie. You think stress may have pushed your cycle further longer?

Tricia: Don't worry, prego brain gets the best of us even me and I'm no longer pregnant :dohh: 

Eswemba: O ES :nope::hugs::shrug: so much to go through and find out about yourself when u do get your rainbow baby I know you're going to be a super mom look how much work you're putting in to get him/her. It's so hard for the women who really want them and can give them so much love. ES I'm always rooting for you I really am. I know it sounds cliche but gosh I can't express it any other way. You and so many others here deserve your babies. Don't give up on your body.

GrGirl: I hope you get your baby so your family can be complete. I can attest to the misery but still will do it all over again.

AFM: Well......No triple threat here :dohh: AF came home to visit this morning and just hanging around. Not to sad to see her though, I'm more on the mellow side bc I have so much I need to accomplish first but if it happens then everything once again will be put on hold. I want to chime in on the topic of no more kids. As most of the ladies here know, I want 5 of them rotten sweet babies. My pregnancy wasn't the best, I started with twins lost one had bleeding in and out, back pain constantly, gained 60lbs. Had sciata everynight once I hit 3rd trimester. Never could sleep. My looks was horrible. Then on delivery day I had to get a c-section. The labour pains was excruciating before I got my epidural due to cesarean. While I was getting cut I felt everything cut, stitch, I cried and yelled on that table for dear mercy bc I felt everything then I got out to sleep and woke up not to my screaming baby but to be stuck in a small room where only a picture of him was shown to me. All I could think of was is he living? Is he living? Y can't I see him, what's wrong with him. Then 5 painful months of Breastfeeding ( but the feeling is awesome as an experience that we as women can supply such a growth agent for these human beings).......Skip to home with baby...No sleep anymore, post partum I cried from stress and I cried from my DH being on the road. I cried every minute. Skip too now....I watched this beautiful miracle grow from1 day old to rolling over to laughing to crawling to saying "da da" to watching him stand up to watching him light up when he sees me or dad. To holding him in my arms now as he sleep. Gosh after all I went through with him which took a whole year to conceive him and 3 m/c's HECK YES I would do it again and again and again and o yea.......Again. My DH and I have so much love to give that we can't only share it with our DS, we want to share it with as many kids as God blessed us with. But everyone is different and to try again after so much trouble with getting pregnant or keeping them we're all super women in my eyes. Good Day ladies!!

Halloween in the US is a couple days away!! I still haven't gotten DS and Halloween outfit for his Halloween party... I saw a cute pumpkin outfit I might get it...


----------



## bamagurl

lisalee1 said:


> I read everybody's post but my memory is the pits. I will try.
> 
> Never- Sorry that your son is still sick. And OMG if you are pregnant again!!!! That would be the craziest thing!!!! You would only be 2 weeks behind me! Just thinking about it makes me laugh! Keep us posted! :baby:
> 
> Florence- I totally understand not wanting to take your husband on this roller coaster ride. My husband is the best but he is on a need to know basis. I actually didn't tell him I was pregnant this time around until a week in b/c I didn't want the disappointment again. Dont get me wrong- I would still tell him if I had an early MC. You have to do what works best for your relationship.
> 
> Starry- I'm glad your good days are outweighing the bad. I hope your MS ends soon. It is definitely no fun.
> 
> EsWemba- I am sad that you're in that situation but I know it is a relief to finally have confirmation of what the issue is. Now you can move forward girl! Keep your head up!
> 
> Sweetz- What a scary and beautiful story. Glad that your son was OK.
> 
> AFM- Not feeling many symptoms but I'm kind of glad. I sure don't want MS like last time. I just queasy a few times a day and have lots of CM. So I'll take the good days while I have them. At the moment, I am at peace. Had to push back my 1st appt by a week. So I'll be headed to the Doc in 2 LONG weeks! :)
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Bamagirl- Where are you? :hi:

Hey lisalee :wave: I am here, silently stalking! I don't have too much to say! My girls are getting big & the baby is getting into all the "fun" stages now! They are a mess for sure! I am still study study studying! I actually just got inducted into the honors society for educators, which I thought would NEVER happen! I am holding my breath until I graduate next December!!! :happydance: 

As far as ttc we have decided that the two girls we have are just enough for us! I still think about the baby we lost every day, especially since his/her due date is quickly approaching. I keep thinking I would be planning a first birthday party, but I can't be too upset because I have a beautiful 6 month old little girl! I will certainly celebrate his/her bday on November 5th with a cupcake & balloons! 

I think of you all often & pray that you all are doing well! For those of you ttc I constantly am sending :dust: your way! For those waiting :thumbup: you got this! To my preggo mamas out there can't wait to see those presh babies :D


----------



## Sweetz33

Never.....BOOOO HISSS HISSSSS!!!! I am with you on the TTC for more. My pregnancy wasn't near as bad, but it still was VERY difficult...but I do want one more.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: I know....boooooooo :cry: but it still can be the triple threat with these wonderful ladies...Looks like Lisalee is already ahead. And yes u still went through and still is going through a lot but we're in here together.

Bamagurl: YAYYY so glad to hear all is well with the babies and the studying. And graduating soon, how awesome is that!! I so wish I could've said that too, but I have a bit to go. I still think about my first everytime that time come it's only normal. I'm also worried about my baby 1 year birthday party too. I'm not sure how or what I should do:wacko::shrug: I'm so new at this :blush:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Never, sorry she came for you even though you're not quite ready.

Bama nice to see you're still about and things are going well for ya.

It's 2am and I'm still up, I went to bed slept for an hour but woke up due to terrible hip pain again, everytime I lie down no matter what side it hurts my hip and knee, I can't imagine at the moment going through this again but who knows, my oh tells me how well he thinks I'm coping with it all but I don't feel like I'm doing well but I can't do much else really, I cried earlier because he went out, mental huh I just feel like I'm stuck in this darn house, got the midwife tomorrow at least I get to leave the house.

Anyway who's testing this week anyone?


----------



## lisalee1

Tricia & Mackjess- I am with you in regards to forgetting the posts after reading 5 pages. Here's a trick I used to do. Read each page and start typing a response at the bottom of the pg in the reply section. Then "copy" "paste"what you typed and go to the next pg. Repeat until you get to the last page and that's it! Now even though I told u that, I didn't do that this time myself. :)

Garfie- When did you have your last baby? How involved is your husband in the baby making process (besided BD :)? Do you tell him about the OPKs, temping, or whatever method you're doing? Maybe it's not the BD that he's opposed to but maybe it's just the whole process. Perhaps if you didn't give him too many details, he'd be more on board and it would be more fun? I don't know......

Never- Oh well! On to next month. After reading your post, it just hit me how hard your pregnancy was. Wow! You are a trooper! 

Grgirl- I had something to say to you but can't remember right now. I'm going to reread your post and reply. 

Bama- It's great to see you on! It's nice that you and your husband have decided that you're happy with your current family size. I'm sure you have many happy days ahead with them.

AFM- I was at peace yesterday. But last night and today, I started spotting pink and a little orange. I fear the worse now b/c I had brown spotting with my 1st pregnancy before miscarrying. Last month, I just had straight red spotting immediately. I called the Dr to see if they can see me but they want me to come in twice to get blood drawn and that's difficult with my work schedule. So I'm in limbo. If this is another MC, it would be my 3rd. Instead of NTNP, I will be NT and PREVENTING next month b/c I wouldn't be able to take 3 MCs in 3 months. Apparently getting pregnant is not a problem for me- it's STAYING pregnant. :cry:


----------



## lisalee1

Grgirl- I guess we have a lot in common, huh?

MamaTex- Nice to see you on. 

Hi Mowat,Sweetz, TTCMoon, & Kat S! :hi:


----------



## bamagurl

Aww lisalee praying that it's not the worst & just a little bump in a healthy pregnancy! :hugs: please keep us up to date on everything & I certainly will be praying!

never~ how long do you have until graduation? It has only taken me FOREVER to get this close to graduating between taking breaks to get married, have kids, financial reasons...it will have taken me 11 years to get a 4 year degree! Aw first birthdays are so fun! My oldest had a john deere theme party lol! It is stressful to plan at first, but fun to see how excited they get! 

Pink~ getting so close! I can't wait to see pics of that precious baby girl! I hope you can get some relief soon so you can sleep at least a little bit! :)


----------



## mowat

"Hi" back at you! Been reading, but I've got nothing to say really---just waiting. FF finally gave me cross hairs, but later than I expected. I've always had such regular cycles, but this month I ovulated on cd24! Crazy. I'm hoping all the meds I'm taking aren't screwing with my cycle and that this was just a weird month.

Good luck to all those trying soon!


----------



## mowat

Hoping for the best Lisalee. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lisa you are in my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I just got back home from a little mini-vacation. I tried to read and catch up but there are PAGES AND PAGES and this girl needs to get to bed (12:42 am here). Soooo I will read the rest and try to do personals tomorrow.

But wanted to pop in and say hi at least! <3 <3 for you all. *waves* to the new ladies.


----------



## ttcmoon

garfie - I too never heard of it.Is it cheaper than OPK's?
to garfi'es rainbow - Dear rainbow please listen to us and occupy garfi's belly fast!Remember to come before Jan!

ES - :hugs: I hope you get an answer soon.But IVF is definitely a good option in this situation.Do you know about cost of egg donation?Do they reveal I am always with you, for any support you need.

mamatex - How are you doing?

GRGirl - After 2 miscarriages and no baby yet, "I can get pregnant " does not give me any hope.This time I am even not able to get pregnant.Its so weired sometimes.But you never know.I hope you get your rainbow soon and your TTC ends with a beautiful take home baby :)

eyemom - Hiya!!How are you doing? 

mowat - Sometimes these medicines affect our cycle.you ovulated on CD24 while taking medication?


AFM - 12DPIUI.No symptoms.Not testing until 14DPIUI (or may be 27th as the date given by my doc).
Interior planning will take sometime for the new home.Yet to get the keys from the builder.The designer will take 2months for it.It is a good distraction from same old TTC worries.New home new furnitures.New paint.I am loving it!
I got mouth full of ulcers.It generally happens before AF time.I am vit. B deficient.I will check with doctor on the medication.


----------



## florence_

Girls i need your help. IM cd15 today with no positive opk yet and increased cm but not ewcm, i had quite noticable cramps last night, still having now and went the toilet in the night when i wiped there was the tiniest bit of pink spots on the tissue i couldn't bd last night as DH family had a tragedy so he went to sleep early plus didn't feel like it, ive red if you get this spot at ovulation it can mean your very fertile?? I bd cd12 and cd13 and if hubbys up for it tonight we could try cd15, do you think ive missed out now not bd,ing on cd14? X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Just a quick pop in I'm on my phone in the bath lol got the mw in a bit so can't stay I was stalking but had to say oh Lisa I really hope it's just random spotting that some people get and nothing serious, thinking of you xxx


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed for you Lisa - how is the spotting now - hope it's just your little one snuggling in:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## florence_

first ever opk this morning!! but due to tragedy in DHs family im prob not guna BD tonight, do u think tomorrow will be good im CD15 and Bd'd 12 and 13, maybe something was waiting in the wings, I could be on my 2ww already?? I hope so, DH needs some hope in this month, been a tough one, had a MC late last month, lost his grandma and now his baby cousin, hope this is out rainbow in the storm, im not guna tell him tho even if I get my bfp im guna wait a good month after, listen to me like my +opk is anything like a bfp, I live in hope x


----------



## garfie

Hi Florence - a belated welcome:flower:

I know you said you have a POS OPK so I would say you have your bases covered from previous BD:happydance:

Do you temp at all as that is the only way to confirm Ovulation (a temp spike).

Also unfortunately after a m/c our bodies do weird and not so wonderful things - without a confirmed temp spike it is possible that your body has geared up to O but may not make it and so will try again in a few days so I would keep BD.

Is CD15 the normal time you O - how long are your cycles normally?

The red spotting could indeed be O spotting I have had that on both BFP and non BFP cycles - so no clues there I'm afraid:winkwink:

Good luck hun and I hope your luck changes soon - by the way of course you live in hope we all do:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcmoon

Kat S said:


> Update! 3 dpiui and I feel nothing so far.

12DPIUI here...nothing so far.So hang on!It will happen.You had good follies this time.Hoping for :baby:


----------



## florence_

garfie said:


> Hi Florence - a belated welcome:flower:
> 
> I know you said you have a POS OPK so I would say you have your bases covered from previous BD:happydance:
> 
> Do you temp at all as that is the only way to confirm Ovulation (a temp spike).
> 
> Also unfortunately after a m/c our bodies do weird and not so wonderful things - without a confirmed temp spike it is possible that your body has geared up to O but may not make it and so will try again in a few days so I would keep BD.
> 
> Is CD15 the normal time you O - how long are your cycles normally?
> 
> The red spotting could indeed be O spotting I have had that on both BFP and non BFP cycles - so no clues there I'm afraid:winkwink:
> 
> Good luck hun and I hope your luck changes soon - by the way of course you live in hope we all do:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

ive been having cramps too, I don't temp hun but if im unlucky this month im going to start this is my first month with usuing opks, I don't ever recall having O spotting before but then ive never tried to learn my body so maybe ive never noticed, even if I don't at least now I know wat a positive looks like, ive been tellin myself ive had positives but they've bin lighter, this time the test line developed with the control line hand in hand, at least if anything ive learnt that xxx thanks for ur support xx


----------



## ttcmoon

Kat S said:


> Update! 3 dpiui and I feel nothing so far.

12DPIUI here...nothing so far.So hang on!It will happen.You had good follies this time.Hoping for :baby:


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: :thumbup: I hope this is just baby snuggling in, don't stress although I know it's hard not to, but I'm praying for ya girly that this is just a bump in the road. A lot of women bled in their pregnancy, I did and I still have a healthy baby boy. FX for you Lisalee :hugs:

BAMAGURL: I still have 1 whole year left, graduation won't be until Jan 2015. Uhhhhhh, I wanted a baby so bad that I put my education on hold and to be honest....I was glad I did! John Deere sounds way exciting, I'm not sure if I could pull something off like that, you're right it's definitely stressful. But I know it'll be so much fun. 11 years isn't bad when you got a beautifully family out of all of it!

Florence: I say :sex: away!!! But in your situation, if I can remember you're probably on the verge if hitting your high peak and ovulation last for 12 hours I think, I'm not sure you might have to google it. You may still be in luck don't stress. And if you BD the days before you may have some stored away waiting. It only takes one.

Hi Mowat! 

Well off to the gym, later ladies.


----------



## ESwemba84

Thinking of you Lisa.


----------



## Kat S

lisalee1 said:


> AFM- I was at peace yesterday. But last night and today, I started spotting pink and a little orange. I fear the worse now b/c I had brown spotting with my 1st pregnancy before miscarrying. Last month, I just had straight red spotting immediately. I called the Dr to see if they can see me but they want me to come in twice to get blood drawn and that's difficult with my work schedule. So I'm in limbo. If this is another MC, it would be my 3rd. Instead of NTNP, I will be NT and PREVENTING next month b/c I wouldn't be able to take 3 MCs in 3 months. Apparently getting pregnant is not a problem for me- it's STAYING pregnant. :cry:

Oh Sweetie! Oh I hope it's just nothing at all :( I say SCREW work and get in to that appt. Nothing else is more important, eh? Don't let work intimidate you! Your health and the health of the baby comes first. Fingers crossed!!!![-o&lt;


----------



## Sweetz33

Popped in to see if Lisa gave an update...

Florence I think you are good, but if possible BD tonight.

AFM...I am having a pot pie for breakfast lol Not sure why but it tastes SOOOO good!!! Only 4 DPO here, slight temp rise this AM which is a good sign bc last month at 3-4DPO I had a drop. FX'd. Only symptoms so far is I am gassy...but I think that is from the Taco Bell I had HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

So saw the midwife this morning, had to get a taxi as the cars not fixed yet, it's a walkable distance but with the crutches it's impossible there's a £5 minimum charge so it cost £10 (there and back) for a 10 minute walk, ridiculous! Then we got there at 11.15 I thought the appt was at 11.30 it wasn't it was at 12! Doh baby brain, thankfully the 11.30 didn't show so we got in early. I'm measuring perfectly for 34 weeks and I asked about size of baby she said if she had to estimate about 7lb that's fine, tho I did have sugar in my pee again so I'm banned from eating anything sweet, it's happened twice and she said if it happens again ill have to be tested for gd which I don't want at all, I'm hoping it won't matter too much as I only have a few more weeks.
I'm having my hair done now, I'm in the salon now, my hair hasn't been done in months as I couldn't really get here but I walked up took me half an hour to do a 5 minute journey but it'll be so lovely to be beautified again, I've been feeling so manky and fat and ugly trapped in the house, it's so lovely to get out and giggle with the girls at the salon.


----------



## Sweetz33

Pink at the end of my pregnancy, my DH took me to the salon for a mani-pedi. It made such a difference for something so small. I was on low activity the last few weeks so it was so nice to get out and be pampered. ENJOY!


----------



## GRGirl

Lisa- I'm keeping my FX for you. I would get in to the dr, just in case.

Sweetz- I SO wish I could eat Taco Bell! Stupid wedding diet *grumble grumble* I'm trying so hard to be good, so I mostly end up eating protein bars, chicken, SF lattes, etc. Nothing exciting *sigh* 

AFM, feeling better, no tears yet today and the cramping stopped. Getting kinda nervous wondering when or even if I'll O this cycle (FX I will!) and if it'll be late, early, or just not at all. Trying to keep busy with wedding planning, but I even did most of that already so I don't even have that to distract me!


----------



## eyemom

Oh boy I'm going to try to catch up now. I can't just sit and read, caring for dd and doing house stuff a bit. So it's taken me an hour and a half of off and on reading to catch up :haha: I wonder how long it'll take me to type this up? I rely on the multi-quote feature to make sure I reply to everyone, and with the new forum skin I can't tell if I've selected it properly or not. So I hope I don't miss anyone/anything!

Sweetz, that's so wonderful that you have the green light to ttc again! That's so much quicker than you had feared! Really happy for you. Glad your lil guy is feeling better! And that was a lovely tribute to your angel baby. So thankful that Xan is ok.

Hi florence. I'm ashamed to say I can't recall if I've welcomed you already or not. So just in case...so sorry you find yourself here, but welcome. <3 Hope you get your bfp quickly! I can try to help best I can with the OPK stuff but first...are you taking them just AM only or are you also taking them at night? I agree though if you're not temping I'd try to at least do every other day for a while longer if you can, but don't pressure yourselves.

Hi wishing! Welcome to you as well. So sorry for your loss. :hugs:

ttcmoon, I guess testing day is coming up now. Hope you get a wonderful surprise. That is really exciting about the new place! (Also, it just occurred to me, there's a saying "new house, new baby" and that is what happened to me with dd. Fx it works for you. ;))

ES, sorry your back issues are continuing. The Art Therapy thing sounds really cool! Got me thinking, I still think it's other things that were occurring around the same time, but I was a lot hornier :blush: with more "textbook normal" cycles back when I was playing violin all the time. Maybe that's further motivation to dig back into my music. ;) 

ES, just got to the part about your test results. How frustrating. I hope it doesn't have you down too much and you can look forward to knowing the next step. Will you still be able to do the art therapy? I agree, might as well practice while you save up. You never know.

Kat, it's so wild how real those kinds of dreams can be. Fx for you. I imagine it's too early to feel anything anyway?

Unexpected, hi and welcome to you as well. What an emotional rollercoaster (understatement). Glad you're feeling better now. Hope you get your rainbow soon.

Heather, welcome (wow so many new ladies, so great to meet you all even though I wish it were under better circumstances)! Praying for a sticky bean for you. I tried Mucinex just one cycle and couldn't really tell that it did anything. Have you done it before?

garfie, sorry AF got you. Come on garfie's rainbow baby, get in your momma's belly! I don't know anything about those saliva microscopes. I hear they are good though they have a bit of a learning curve.

lisa, I've been hoping and praying that all is well. I would be scared too if I saw the kinds of things again that I had at the start of my m/c. But there are stories of women and one of my good friends had spotting throughout her 1st tri. So praying so hard it has no real meaning and you continue to have a healthy pregnancy!

pink, sorry you're having a tough go of it, but glad you got to get a little pampering in. You deserve it.

I'm sure I missed some people. All the other pregnant ladies...starry, left, tricia...hope you're doing great.

Everyone else, *waves*


----------



## florence_

thanks eye mom, ive been taking twice a day since cd 11. im guna take my afternoon on soon see if its still there xx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I just wrote an essay and then.............. I got all these blocks up on my lappy and it all disappeared:shrug:

Thankyou thankyou eyemom for giving us all a full update:happydance:

How do you fancy being my cycle buddy this month - there is only a day between us - anyone else want to join us CD3/4 I like to have a cycle buddy normally I stalk them quietly:haha: but as I don't have long left TTC I am openly stalking you:winkwink:(in a nice way not creepy:dohh:)

Here's to BFP's all round :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mackjess

Florence, I'm so sorry DH has had so many family things going on. Previous BD is the way to go I think with the OPKs as when I got preggers both times we didn't BD when I ov'd. DH was out of town the first time, then the second time he was sick and we BD'd both times a day or so before my positive OPK. Since OV happens 12-48 hours after your positive you still got time to BD one more time for safe measure. Long as you guys are doing ok, thoughts with your family with all that you have going on.

Hi Mowat! Hopefully if the meds did affect your cycle, it's just this one as your body is sorting out and you're back on schedule next cycle.

Lisa, thinking of you hun.

Hello everyone! Back to work I go. I'll have to do the tip on copy/paste so I can get everyone in.


----------



## eyemom

florence_ said:


> thanks eye mom, ive been taking twice a day since cd 11. im guna take my afternoon on soon see if its still there xx

I see then hmm. Hoping I remember everything. Ok so for the bleeding you experienced before, I don't know if that makes you EXTRA fertile but it can be a fertility sign. This is probably not relevant anymore as you got your +opk this morning but I don't think the spotting before was ovulation spotting because that's often considered a result of your egg popping and that hadn't happened yet, you'd get the +opk first. But I think it can also be from the various hormonal changes that happen before ovulation too. So especially since it's not all the time and assuming it was just a scanty amount over the course of a day or maybe two, I wouldn't be too concerned about it.

It's possible you've DTD enough, but if you two are up for it, I'd definitely try to do it again tonight for good measure. You're likely to ovulate within 24-48 hours of that +opk so doing it tonight you're almost sure not to miss the window. Your safest bet would be to do it the next two days. Maybe even three if you really want to cover your bases. :) I think someone else mentioned that you can gear up to ovulate (get a +opk) and still not actually ovulate unless you confirm with a thermal shift. So I think you're _probably_ for real about to ovulate, but since you're not temping yet, you might keep an eye out for other clues like CM. Hmm, I'm starting to sound too clinical. Just try to have some fun for a couple of days and no matter what happens I think you'll have done your part quite well. :thumbup:



garfie said:


> Thankyou thankyou eyemom for giving us all a full update:happydance:
> 
> How do you fancy being my cycle buddy this month - there is only a day between us - anyone else want to join us CD3/4 I like to have a cycle buddy normally I stalk them quietly:haha: but as I don't have long left TTC I am openly stalking you:winkwink:(in a nice way not creepy:dohh:

Hahaha I don't mind you stalking me. :hugs: Although...my chart is misleading (I *just* now updated it), I'm actually on CD7. I brought my thermometer on my trip but I only got a temp one day. The next two days I didn't for various reasons. Even this morning I didn't get a good one because I refused to set my alarm this morning (my last day before I go back to work). So that's three days of no temping. :( Back to a better routine tomorrow.


----------



## florence_

eyemom said:


> It's possible you've DTD enough, but if you two are up for it, I'd definitely try to do it again tonight for good measure. You're likely to ovulate within 24-48 hours of that +opk so doing it tonight you're almost sure not to miss the window. Your safest bet would be to do it the next two days. Maybe even three if you really want to cover your bases. :) I think someone else mentioned that you can gear up to ovulate (get a +opk) and still not actually ovulate unless you confirm with a thermal shift. So I think you're _probably_ for real about to ovulate, but since you're not temping yet, you might keep an eye out for other clues like CM. Hmm, I'm starting to sound too clinical. Just try to have some fun for a couple of days and no matter what happens I think you'll have done your part quite well. :thumbup:
> 
> I have had another positive opk just this afternoon :) the blood spotting was just once and not even as much as when u spit blood (sorry if no one else does this lol but my gums are extra sensitive) ive had a dull crampy feeling all day too my +opk was just as strong as this mornings 8 hrs ago. ill just DTD as often as I can if hubby wants to and hope for the best, if id not used opks id prob have had a DTD break it just shows how u can miss ur window by a narrow margine fxd I get my bfp and give my hubby a rainbow to focus on . thanks so much for ur time and patience everyone on here is so lovely and understanding xxx :thumbup:


----------



## eyemom

GL florence! :thumbup: Yep once you get your +opk you'll likely have a + for a couple of days. You don't have to keep testing until it's negative but it can be interesting. As I guess garfie could attest. :)


----------



## garfie

Eye - :rofl: yep I think I won that award last month:winkwink:

Let's hope this month is a lot cheaper:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## florence_

lol thx girls I only have one opk left so I might as well pee on it cause either way if I catch I wont need it, if I dot I still need to buy more! that's my theory (that's the psycho in me justifying my new poas obsession!!) thx girls will keep u updated xxbabydustxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

GR just bc I ate it, doesn't mean I should of LOL I paid for it......oy vey I was daring and ate Panda Express tonight...WTH is wrong with me?


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz::::Do I hear babies crying in the air, is that's what's going on with that appetite...:happydance:


----------



## Tricia173

Lisa, thinking about you, fingers crossed there is nothing wrong !


----------



## Sweetz33

IDK Never, but I did pee a lot today...didn't drink more than usual either. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I really want this now that I thought about it. I am not getting any younger and DH is already 42...so yeah. PLEASEEEEE :) Xan needs a lil sister LOL


----------



## Sweetz33

Has anyone heard anything from Lisa?????????


----------



## Kat S

Well, it's only been 24 hours since we heard from Lisa. She could just be busy. I hope so!!


----------



## lisalee1

Hi everyone! I went to the Doc today to get my 1st set of blood drawn. My HCG is just over 60,000! So it's right on target for a 7 week pregnancy. However, my progesterone is somewhat low at 18. They say that could be the reason for the spotting. They were supposed to call in a prescription for a supplement but when I got to the pharmacy, the pharmacy said that the prescription wasn't called in! So I will be calling the Doc in the morning. I go for the 2nd set of testing on Friday evening. At this HCG level, it takes about 96 hrs to double. So I will be happy if my HCG is at least 85000 or 90000.

The spotting is about the same. Slightly more noticeable than when it 1st started. But no red yet. So I am still hopeful for now. 

Thank you all for your kind thoughts


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for the update. <3


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: Thnks for updating us, I soooo hope those numbers rise in the next couple of days. The great news is your level is where it suppose to be for your pregnancy that's awesome. I'm always thinking bout ya Lisalee and pray and hope that the spotting is nothing, and your baby is perfectly fine. Take it easy and try to rest

Sweetz: don't worry time will tell, And we're definitely not getting any younger but you know them men can get us pregnant even when they're 99 years old:wacko: Xander would love another sibling. I know Tyler would and I can't wait to give him one. Hurry up Schooling so I can get this party started! Or rather join in with the ladies!


----------



## nevergivingup

Lisalee: Thnks for updating us, I soooo hope those numbers rise in the next couple of days. The great news is your level is where it suppose to be for your pregnancy that's awesome. I'm always thinking bout ya Lisalee and pray and hope that the spotting is nothing, and your baby is perfectly fine. Take it easy and try to rest

Sweetz: don't worry time will tell, And we're definitely not getting any younger but you know them men can get us pregnant even when they're 99 years old:wacko: Xander would love another sibling. I know Tyler would and I can't wait to give him one. Hurry up Schooling so I can get this party started! Of rather join in with the ladies!


----------



## londongirl

Hi
Can I please join? I had a MMC in May 2012 at 11 wks then natural mc in August :(
No kids yet. My first cycle after this mc took ages but this second cycle I had ov spotting, Fertile CM and clear thermal shift :) DTD lots and feeling pos. I also saw a specialist who agreed to prescribe progesterone when I get my next bfp. Has anyone here used progesterone supplements with any luck?

Bring on the 10-day wait! (I get bfp at 10 days).


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, london girl. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I hope this is your lucky month that you get your rainbow!

lisa - I hope you get your prescription sorted and that the progesterone is what you need to keep your little one safe.

afm - pregnancy insomnia strikes again. I would have to get up soon anyways. We're going to visit the in-laws and it is a long, long drive. I'm a little nervous as it's still unpredictable how sick I will get during the day. A few days back when we finally decided to go I was feeling really good. But yesterday.....oi. And that was with a full day of anti-nausea meds. I can never tell how a day will go when I wake up because morning is my best time and I always feel good in the morning.


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, london girl. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I hope this is your lucky month that you get your rainbow!

lisa - I hope you get your prescription sorted and that the progesterone is what you need to keep your little one safe.

afm - pregnancy insomnia strikes again. I would have to get up soon anyways. We're going to visit the in-laws and it is a long, long drive. I'm a little nervous as it's still unpredictable how sick I will get during the day. A few days back when we finally decided to go I was feeling really good. But yesterday.....oi. And that was with a full day of anti-nausea meds. I can never tell how a day will go when I wake up because morning is my best time and I always feel good in the morning.


----------



## GRGirl

Lisa- My OB said that too last time when I went in, that low progesterone=spotting sometimes. He tested my HCG and Progesterone, and then I MCed before I could get the results back anyway. So next time as a precautionary measure he'll test it and then give me a low dose, even if it's borderline low. So glad your betas are good!! Yay!

AFM, my stupid thermometer broke (same reading 3 days in a row, grrr) so off to get a new one online today and hope it comes in in time. Got a very faint line on an OPK (it was stark white a couple days ago) so that's some progress.


----------



## Kat S

Glad to hear the good news, Lisa!! Once you get that progesterone, I hope things settle down!!


----------



## Tricia173

Lisa- glad to hear the numbers are high enough! Fingers crossed they are where they need to be in a couple days!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies, 

Thanks for the update Lisa was concerned about ya glad your levels are right, once you get your progesterone sorted it'll be fine, naughty babby worrying mommy. Take it easy though!

Welcome London girl sorry for your losses but were a fabbo group of gals even if I say so myself lol

Omg I went to the dr today just for my flu jab so a 2 second appt, my friend came round to do my nails for me (beautiful again, I feel human!) and then bless her she gave me a lift to the surgery but I then had to walk home, it's not far but it was awful, agony it took ages as I'm sooo slow and I'm so exhausted definately not doing that again, but I have new hair and new nails and my friend is coming over for gossip this afternoon so tho I can't nap it'll be nice to catch up, lovely to talk to someone other than the cat or my unborn baby lol


----------



## MamaTex

mowat: Hope the meds are helping and not thwarting you. cd24 is a crazy day to ovulate

ttcmoon: Happy to hear about the move. Good luck with testing!

garfie: Hey!!

Tricia: You are moving along!! 21 weeks!!

ESwemba: It sucks when we get news that is not the best news, but I love that you are facing this with a positive attitude. I think the lifestyle changes you make will have an impact. Your attitude will help you guys even more. That is my thought process anyhow...

bamagurl: yay for fun baby stages. I cant wait to interact with Sky more. She is a few days over 2 months and is a joy, but I wish I could interact with her more. She is starting to smile and that is nice to see!!

FLorence: Hello and welcome. Good luck with your BD'ing

eyemom: Such a wealth of knowledge you are!! I thought I was going to be able to temp and chart, but I don't have things consistent around here to get up at a certain time in the morning or do temping at a certain time in the evening. Perhaps when Sky is a little older and things settle down I can do natural family planning. It would be so much easier to pop a bill but I am trying to not go back to hormonal birth control 

Lisa: Thank you for updating. Your numbers look good. I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts. 

Sweetz: Glad you are cleared to TTC. Go Go Sweetz!

londongirl: Sorry for the reason you have to join us, but welcome!! I did not use progesterone supplements but I did take gummy B vitamins that had B6 and B12 in them. I read on a Google research website that B6 is supposed to increase progesterone. 

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/vitamins-and-miscarriage/vitamin-b6

I asked my OB about progesterone cream and he did not believe in its efficacy, but I have read stories from women who feel it aided in carrying them through a full term pregnancy....

Starry: Hope you make it through your drive alright


GrGirl: Welcome. Sorry your thermometer broke. Hope it arrives on time!! 

Pink: Enjoy your afternoon with your friend! You deserve a day of fun after having walked. It does take a lot out of you when you get to the end of the third trimester. I forced myself to walk up and down the street, but it was a chore to say the least lol

never: I see you are still on top of things. You go girl lol

Sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM: I have been attacked by cramps all morning. I hope this isn't a sign of my period coming because I am going to a music festival Saturday evening and don't really want to deal with a heavy period while trying to use a porta potty. Yuck!! It could be indigestion from something I ate yesterday. My Mother in law and father in law stopped by for a visit yesterday evening. My MIL, being the spontaneous person she is, brought us Chicken Fried Steak dinners from Church's Chicken. It was alright, but I wonder how long it had been sitting up in her car. She lives over an hour away in a small rural area (FIL stays in town to commute to work during the week) and I imagine she bought the food in her area. She never asks us what we might want for dinner or if we want something. She just does stuff. There have been many times where i was preparing lunch or dinner and she will bring food I wouldn't normally buy. Anyway, I took some Ibuprofen. I hope my period stays away this weekend!


----------



## Sweetz33

AWESOME numbers Lisa!! WOO HOO!!!!

London, welcome, SS for your loss.

Pink...hair, nails, gossip!!! AWESOMENESS!!!

Never, you are awesome. Just thought I would throw that one in there.

AFM - trying to sneak in a nap while Xan sleeps bc I am so tired!! Woke up today with a slight temp drop, but woke up early (to pee and get a drink lol) and then went back to sleep. Have a cough, stuffy nose so I think I am getting a cold. Other than being tired, a bit gassy, hungry (for once ate a full breakfast...I usually just have toast). Nothing too spectacular here. Breasts a bit tender....but did just have a doc so a breast exam yesterday. IDK. I don't want to get my hopes up only to have them dashed again, ya know?

I hope all you other ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## mackjess

Lisa, good news about the HCG numbers. For my first test, my HCG and progesterone were good. A few weeks later my progesterone did drop, I think to 12 or 16, and I started taking it. I took it thru the entire first trimester and had no problems.


----------



## Kat S

Pink, glad you had a fun time getting all glamified!

MamaTex, I hope AF stays away so you can enjoy your event!

Sweetz, oh no you are all stuffed up? UGH. Well, I hope it's a sign!!

AFM, 5 dpiui and nothing to report. Actually, I'm kind of hoping that means something. I checked back over the past 4-5 months, and on 5 dpiui I ALWAYS have mild cramping. I had no cramping today at all. The sniffles I came down with the other day didn't progress into anything further, so I have had a runny nose for a few days. Could be something...could be nothing. Evil TWW and evil symptom spotting!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi londongirl, sorry you find yourself here, but it's nice to meet you. Lovely ladies here. Hope you get your bfp very soon!

Starry, sorry about the insomnia. How are things going with the in-laws? Hope you ended up feeling good all day.

GRGirl, stinks about your thermometer. :( Hope the new one gets to you quickly.

Pink, that reminds me, I REALLY need to get my flu shot! I put it off til after the tww last time (was hoping against hope I could just get it at my ob's office), then we were out of town. So now I really need to go get it. So thank you for the reminder, haha. Ladies, pester me until I get this done. :haha: Anyway, YAY!!! for new hair and nails. Amazing how much better that can make a girl feel.

Mamatex, hahaha ohhh girl you flatter me. :blush: Really I wouldn't say I'm a wealth of knowledge. I just have a lot of experience with temping and who knows, maybe half the time I don't know what I'm talking about. ;) Temping is really interesting and useful, but it would be hard with a teeny tiny LO. Hope your period stays away!

Kat, hope your "nothing" means "something"! [-o&lt;

AFM, nothing to report. Almost time to get busy.  Thinking about doing an OPK even though it would be wayyyy crazy for me to get a + this early (I'm 8 dpo). And ummm go Cards. :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey lovlies, i do hope that all these symptoms and non symptoms mean something, we need more bfps!

OMG i have such bad heartburn im going through gaviscon like theres no tomorrow, i do hope you cant overdose on that stuff as i just swig it out the bottle lol

today is my day of rest, i know im not doing much of anything just now but i feel like ive had a busy week, so today im going to stay in my dressing gown (housecoat) and do absolutely nothing. I have a big family 'thing' tomorrow as it's my birthday on sunday, blimey 35 already, it's crept up on me this year and i have no idea what im getting or what i want, whenever anyone asks what i want all i can think of is baby stuff, 'oh please buy me this baby bath that i want' what's that all about!!!!?!?

So anyway it's 2 other family members birthdays around now aswell so were having a big joint family meal out so that should be good.

So anyone got cool plans for the weekend?

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!

We have so many ladies in TWW that's soooo awesome!!!! My FX that we get some BFP's Soon!!

Not much personals today for I am tired after dealing with DS nightly, he loves to wake up early while I'm just want to put the pillow over my heAd hoping he'll fall bk to sleep on his own. 

Just popping in to say hi to Londongirl and welcome!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

LOL Never I did that this morning and grumbled. HAHAHA!! 

Well, I woke up and the temp dropped more but maybe that has to do with the temp outside dropping to the 50s and DH stealing the covers *brrr* lol Same symptoms, except very hungry, a bit crampy, and nauseous at the same time. I am still keeping FX'd. 

Hope all the ladies are doing well!!!! Oh......and go Sox!!! ;)


----------



## GRGirl

So I swear I'm posting on here all day but I'm bored on lunch  lol My future in-laws (who are awesome) are taking DS tonight so Fiance and I can go out to dinner And then tomorrow we're going to a roller derby game with DS and some friends and carving pumpkins for Halloween with DS. I'm SO excited for the weekend!! 

Weird thing is, CM is progressing and I'm getting all emotional (which I usually do a few days before O) except I'm only on cd9! I usually O like cd16-18 or so (last month it was even cd20) so this is WAY early for this... I'm worried the MC is making everything all weird :( *sigh*


----------



## nevergivingup

Grgirl: post away ma'am, it's always someone reading. And I do that too when I'm in class and the teacher hasn't entered yet I'll post comment after comment, that's what this thread is for.....to curve our boredom from everything ESP TTC! And yes ma'am, as m/c will definitely mess up some things with your body trying to get itself back on track and I don't know about anyone else but once I m/c then Ovulated I felt every cramp or strange feeling when Ovulating I don't know if it was me paying extra attention or my Ovulation was actually stronger.

Sweetz:hahaha Don't u enjoy those mornings!!! Ahhhhhhh I just be wanting to scream!!! But then I have to think for a second and realize this is what I wanted so badly.....so I drag myself to get him out his crib, feed him and rock him back to sleep while trying to catch a 10 second nap myself!


----------



## Sweetz33

I feel ya Never! It is like PLLEEAASSEEEE child....sleeeeepppp hahahha!!!

GRG Post away girl!! We are normally huge chatterboxes in here.

Nothing new here. Just finished dinner and now relaxing. Same ole same ole. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz: We seem
To be on the same routine with these boys!

Pinkcasi: Happy EARLY Birthday!!! I hope u have as great time! And don't feel bad my birthday came before DS delivery and he asked me what I wanted and I said the same, baby this baby that items. He thought I was crazy but that's all I could think a about. It's normal.


----------



## eyemom

HI Ladies! Happy weekend! Tomorrow is my "Friday" and it's looking to be SUPER busy. Which is fine...good actually. But coming off of vacation I feel like I'm not really in full gear yet. I'll have to snap into it to survive tomorrow!

ttcmoon have you been around? Been thinking of you!

Haha GRGirl it's okay, you're addicted to us. ;) Hehehe kidding, kidding. But really you're smart. I always think, "Oh, I'll post later when I have more time." And then there are some 5 pages to catch up on, I try to do personals and it takes like an hour, and then my reply is probably so long that no one reads it. :haha: So it's good to post often, keeps things in manageable doses for you! Sounds like an awesome weekend ahead! Do you do OPKs? I usually O day 15 but sometimes it's as early as day 12. But I'm already kind of feeling it coming on too (I'm CD9). I did an OPK last night and it was still negative, but I still feel like I could ovulate relatively soonish.

AFM, meant to do another OPK tonight but I already had a bunch of tea before I remembered. :dohh: I think I'll go pee on one anyway. I've been taking the Fertilaid for a few days now and I don't know if it's making me more libidinous :winkwink: and having more/better CM or if it's all in my head or if it's coincidence or what. But I guess I'm not complaining.


----------



## Sweetz33

Xan came in Feb, my birthday is right before Christmas....I asked for a stroller/carseat combo for my birthday and a crib for Xmas LOL DH got me my BDay gift and my SIL got my Xmas gift ROFLMAO....COMPLETELY normal


----------



## nevergivingup

Lol, yes Sweetz I agree it's normal

So of course u know my DS was a twin and lately I've been sad that I lost him/her and been daydreaming about what if he/she survived. So my DH was talking to me about it too and he kindve made me feel better by saying we'll shoot for twins next time bae :hugs: (I wish it was as easy as how he made it sound) and prays both of them lives.

Soooo of course I went to Dr. Google and it recommended "Cassava" it says it puts your body in hyper ovulation and making u extra fertile. Sooo when me and DH try again I think I'm going to try it, anyone tried it yet? Or am I the only one crazy enough to try and conceive twins?


----------



## Kat S

Never, I'm right there with you! I've got twins on both sides of my family. Since I had 4 follicles mature for my IUI, I've got my fingers crossed for twins!


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh Kat, you are super lucky! For u not to get pregnant with twins will be 1 out of a hundred. O my you might be getting twins Kat, now that will be AWESOME!! And then the iui really helps with women getting prego with twins. Fingers, toes, eyes, legs, arms and anything else that can crossed is crossed for you and I'll coming twins!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

You are both super crazy shooting for twins lol I was so scared I would have them as my oh has twin sisters and I have twins on my side too (my cousin has twin boys and I think my grandad was a twin) but I'm assured there is only one in there.

Though I've often thought I would like 2 kids and that would be it over with in one swoop.

I hope you get them if that's what you want xxx


----------



## florence_

hey ladies so heres my update me an DH have BD'd every other day in my fertile window, had 3 positive opks, bbs are sore, had ov cramps just felt like I was o'ing (don't temp tho) my app says I have 11 days till I should test, so I think im in the 2ww!! praying for sticky baby dust to give some light at the end of my DH dark tunnel he has experienced over the last 6 weeks!! pleeeease xxxx

hope all you other ladies are doing well, love the support of this forum xxxx


----------



## Kat S

Best of luck to you, Florence!!


----------



## Kat S

The unmistakeable "Day 7piui Curse" symptom has appeared, signaling the impending arrival of AF in 3-5 days. I know my body well enough to know now that IUI #8 failed. So disappointed.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, Kat, I am so sorry. 

florence - good luck!!

afm - having an OK time. Yesterday, it was hit and miss. I ended having to pass out on hanging out with BiL and SiL without the kids or parents. But I was tired and when I get tired the gagging gets really bad. Today seems to be going better.

Having a hard time keeping up these days. Most days just looking at the computer monitor gives me a headache. This new layout is only making it worse. The purple on purple wasn't such a strain on the eyes.


----------



## florence_

personal question girls, im only 3 days post ovulation and my nipples are so sore achey burney already, do u think this is just to do with ovulation, maybe im just being more aware but cant remember this ever before feel like I need to take my bra and top off owwwwie!! :( anyone shed any light? xx


----------



## Pinkcasi

I don't know flo but I hope it's good news!

Starry just take it easy and rest up, it won't be for too long, but gotta keep beanie snug, I do hope you start to feel better tho so you can enjoy pregnancy!

Omg I'm so shattered! Went for my birthday bash today it's so tiring being out with the family lol itcwasvlovely though and tomorrow my actual birthday I'll go over to my parents so in not alone as my oh has to work boo but he's off on mon so he can spoil me.

Oh and tell me what died it mean when you get sorta crampy period like pains? It seems to come and go I don't know of it's normal :shrug:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone I nearly lost ya all there for the last couple of days ! The thread wouldn't let me open it !!!!! Glad to see everyone doing well . Happy birthday for tommrow Pink :) enjoy being spoiled :) 

SWeetz fingers crossed for you this cycle :) 
I've read so much now I can't remember to do personals !!!!! Everyone else hope you all have a lovely weekend . Its a bank holiday weekend so an extra day off work for me . My groin strain is much better thanks to lots of rest :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Please reassure me girls I feel so odd, I'm having period like cramps and my stomach is really hard, I've not had any Brixton hicks as yet could it be that? I'm so worried that this is the start, my oh is at work, I'm at home alone and I don't even have my bag packed, it can't be labour right??!?!?!?


----------



## Starry Night

Sounds like Braxton Hicks. They can get quite, quite nasty. I had some terrible ones when I was only 18 weeks pregnant with my son. Towards the end they get more frequent. Pay attention and see if they are regular. Braxton Hicks will go up and down in intensity and not be regular in timing. I have had them last almost a day at times. Try taking a warm shower, drinking some water and/or lying down with your feet up. They should start to ease if they're not the real thing.

But maybe pack a few things just in case...I would guess it is BH but it's good to be prepared.

ETA: my OB had told me that real labour the cramps will be so intense that you can't talk through them or if you are standing you will have to hold on to something. I found that to be true for me.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sounds like BH to me. If they ease off or not regular that is what they are. Contractions will be regular and intensify.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys I think I was over reacting, they've calmed down now, it was scary for a while there though, if I'd had Braxton hicks earlier then I wouldn't have worried but I've never felt like that before and it really scared me.


----------



## nevergivingup

I agree Pink, maybe Braxton hicks but can u call ur midwife for reassurance?
I got my Braxton hicks around 34 weeks too


----------



## nevergivingup

O my, my DS is 8 months, how does the time fly so fast!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah BH are a scary thing if you never had them. I had them SUPER early. I started at 30 weeks. Xan tried coming early. Completely normal at 34 weeks. 

Never, OMG yes 8 months!! Time does fly!!!

Feeling off today. Very stuffy. I feel like a booger factory lol A little crampy today, not anything painful but ugh. Also a bit of spotting today and backache. Makes no sense to me. I am pretty sure I am out this month :( AF is due on the 3rd. *sigh* Temps are out of whack too....I am going to discard todays temp bc I didn't do it before I got out of bed (I forgot) so, yeah.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to update you I tested today and got BFN.This time we did back to back IUI's but no success again.I wanted to get pregnant before my due date (my 2nd mc was in dec last yr).But seems like its just not happening.I wonder whether I would be able to concieve before Dec even!
Don't know why it is not happening.Recurrent MC's along with infertility just taking my life away.I can't help but to think over same matter and cry.Last month I had 4 follicles and 3 this time, linin of 1cm.Looks like its my fate :( 
Sorry for the vent dears.A very selfish post.Thanks for being there when I need most.


----------



## lisalee1

GrGirl, Mamatex, and Mackjess- Thanks for the info about progesterone. I like to get as many perspectives as possible whether good or bad. Mackjess, glad it worked for you last time around. 

London- Welcome! I'm sure you'll find the support you need from us. Wishing you a speedy BFP! :)

Pink- How is the car situation going?

Kat- The TWW is maddening isn't it? Ugh!!!!! So sorry to hear that you think you're out this time around. What is the 7 diui curse symptom if you don't mind me asking?

GrGirl- Your signs sound interesting. Sometimes your 1st cycle after MC can be strange. You should start using OPKs now just for the heck of it. 

Never & Sweetz- I totally get you with the baby waking up early. Occasionally (like last night) my baby will wake up in the middle of the night! I just put him in the bed between me & the husband and we just both fall asleep. Eventually, I guess the baby falls asleep too. 

Never- I meant to comment on your school that last time around but forgot. Glad to hear that you are staying focused. You will reach your goal soon. Good luck! 

Sweetz- Fingers crossed for you. The spotting COULD be implantation? I've heard some people say they get that. So you're definitely not out!

Florence- You're definitely in the TWW. In regards to your question- I never had burning nipples. But I can tell you that normally, I got strong ovulation symptoms after ovulation such as really sore boobs which were sore right up until the day before AF. The month of my BFP, that symptom was the opposite- no sore boobs until around the time AF would usually start. Hope that helps a little. 

TTCMoon- So sorry to hear you're going through a hard time. Is the Doc talking about other options at this point? Or are you guys sticking to the IUIs for now? 

Pinkcasi- listen to the experts (Never & Sweetz). I never had BH so I don't know. And yes, you can start packing that bag but you won't need it for a few weeks! 

Hi Eyemom, LeftWondering, Bamagirl, Tricia, and anyone I may have missed. :hi:

AFM- I FINALLY got the progesterone cream after a long 2-day wait due to insurance issues and Doctor issues. I started taking it on Friday and the bleeding has stopped. I also had the 2nd blood draw on Friday and hoping the results turn out good. For now, I am hopeful. Thank you all for your comments and concern. It really is great to have a support group like you ladies. Enjoy the rest of your weekend! :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks Lisa for the support.I am not sure what are we going to do in this cycle.I will be visiting my doc once I get period.I have stopped the progesterone so it should come soon.
Doctor said we will try 4 IUI cycles then move to IVF.2 more IUI cycles I have in hand.I hope something happens in them.IVF is pretty costly and we may need some time to arrange funds.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Cheers guys I'm calmer today, I feel like she's moved down lower its really uncomfortable to walk but there's no 'contractions' so I'm chilled. 

The car sit Lisa is that we've managed to get a loan for the repairs it's annoying but at least we'll have wheels just gotta get quotes sorted and stuff, hopefully it won't take too long to get sorted now, my oh is off work tomorrow so he can call the garage and sort.

So sorry moon that it's sucky now but don't lose faith xx

It's my birthday today hooray!!! It's all a bit unexciting but I guess it is when your a grown up lol and can't have a drunken night out.


----------



## ttcmoon

Wow!Happy Birthday Pink!What could be more exciting to get a chance to celebrate a birthday with a baby inside.Cherish the moment.:cake: for you and loads of best wishes.May this year bring lots of joy and happiness along with a perfect baby.
I am in verge of losing hope.But I wish to see the end of it.So 2 more IUI's and then 1 IVF for me.Let's see what is there in my fate :)


----------



## mapha2

Hi ladies, I've been stalking u. I recently had a miscarriage as well at 9 weeks. My d&c was done the 18th of Oct. I'm still in a healing process but surviving. I would like to start trying as soon as I'm emotionally ready but scared for the unknown (the what if's). I never bled but spotted for 5 days after my d&c. My gynea told me not to bd for 2 weeks after the procedure.
Any one had a d&c here, after how long did you resume bd'ng? Thank you


----------



## garfie

Mapha - Wait the two weeks hun - because not only is it painful:blush: you are also leaving yourself open to infection - sorry to find you here and sorry for your loss BIG :hugs:

AFM ladies - still stalking and still getting POS OPKs (new batch) might have to go to Drs soon see if they have any ideas:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mapha2

Garfie - thank you and iam so sorry for all your losses hun. I will wait the two weeks the Doc asked me to. I'm thinking of using protection until my first normal cycle as well. I want to try again but very scared


----------



## florence_

Ok so the sore boobs have stopped which is relieving and nothing else 4dpo prob not my month x


----------



## Tricia173

Mapha2 - I had a d&c and I would wait at least the two weeks, we waited two weeks and it was still a tad sore than, and I was even a but emotional about starting to have sex again. 

Sorry you had to go through this, a miscarriage is insanely hard!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies!

Happy birthday, Pink! :happydance: I never had BH but I agree that's what it sounded like. I guess it's over now, but I think I've heard when that happens to take it easy for a few and drink a glass of water. Glad you're feeling better now!

Hi Never, the thought of having twins myself both fascinates me and terrifies me...but mostly terrifies me though! Of course if that's what I got I'd be over the moon. It's gotta be normal to be sad, but glad you have a sweet hubby to love and support you. Hope you get everything you want down the line. <3

Hi florence, got my fx for you in your tww. Is your DH holding up ok? Would love to see you guys get some good news. Not sure what the deal was with the burning nipples. But I think 4dpo is probably way too early to symptom spot...I think typically one wouldn't have any symptoms until after implantation because that's when the hormones really kick into gear. Still hopeful for you.

Boooooo, Kat! Not sure what your "7dpiui Curse" is, but I hope your body is just faking you out this time! Is it ok if I still hold out a little hope for a few more days?

Hi Starry, hope you're still feeling a little better. Btw, you can change the appearance of the forums back to the old skin. There are instructions in this post: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/f...mation-bug-feedback-reports.html#post30131711

Left! Glad you made it back! Glad you're feeling better after resting up a bit. :)

ttcmoon, ahhhh noooo I was really hopeful for you. I wasn't able to conceive again before my due date...I wondered how I would go on but somehow I did. Then I thought I'd never make it if I didn't conceive again before the anniversary of the miscarriage...and yet we carry on. I guess you've "been there, done that" too, but still I'm keeping the faith that you won't have to deal with that again. Those "down" times are so so hard. Hoping and praying that you'll feel encouraged again about your next IUI. And hoping and praying it won't come down to IVF. Vent anytime, we're here to listen. <3

Hi Lisa! Glad you got your progesterone! That's great that your bleeding has stopped. Looking for good news about your 2nd beta.

Hi mapha welcome. Sorry to hear about your experience. I never had a d&c so I can't comment, though the advice already given sounds good. Well wishes for your recovery. <3

Garfie, that's so wild, I would definitely be asking the Dr about that. I'm pretty you've already nixed this idea, but OPKs can pick up HCG too...is that even a remote possiblity?

Everyone else, *waves* hope you're all having/had a great weekend.

AFM, it's CD11. Last night's OPK was what I'd consider "almost positive," so I'm looking for a positive probably tonight or maybe tomorrow. Will be so glad when we can just DTD because we want to. Because the magnitude of everything is usually at the front of our minds or at least there's an undercurrent that we're constantly aware of. I have a love/hate relationship with the tww. I'm usually relieved that we've done whatever we could for that cycle. But I also hate the waiting!


----------



## florence_

hes a little better at the moment, I didn't push for bding when it wa so close to his cousin dying and he doesn't know im using opks or even on this site but he did say to me on o day, I don't feel like it tonight but is this one of those as you cud get pegnant, I just said yeah but given the circustances I really don't thnk we shud worry at the mo, but he was adamant to try so im really crossing my fingers, the funeral is Friday, so I know he will be heartbroken again, we both will, thanku for asking, im 5dpo now with no more symptoms, just that one day on 3dpo where my nipples were really sore im giving up with symptom spotting tho, I found a thread on the 2ww page were he ladies put down everyday what symptoms they had an they turned the post green if it ended up as a pregnancy and red if af, thing is a lot of the symptoms were similar, I just think theyre too similar to af and ovulation, u drive yourself mad don't u! que sera sera, ive done all I can this month so ill just wait and c! fingers crossed w all get our bfps before Christmas!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Mapha, sorry your here under these circs but you'll get lots of love and support here, I didn't have a d&c butvibeould say go with what the dr tells you and if you need time to recover emotionally then take that time for you to grieve.

Garfie your opk's are weird deffo ask the dr.

I'm failing terribly at personals at the mo, it's been another exhausting day but a good one, my last birthday before I'm a mummy, ill never forget this one.


----------



## garfie

Pink happy birthday glad this one was good next one will be even more special:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Tricia173

Happy birthday pink!


----------



## eyemom

+opk tonight :sex:


----------



## ttcmoon

mapha2 - Welcome to this thread.I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:Miscarriage is painful both physically and mentally.I hope you recover soon.I too did not bleed much after my blighted ovum last year.As it was an early loss.I had D&C with my first loss and we waited for a month and then started bd'ing.Please listen to your doctor.2 weeks will be good I guess, of course if you are mentally ready.


garfie - :hugs: You should definitely ask your doctor.Our bodies are so unpredictable sometimes.

florence_ - 4DPO is too early.Wait for some more days hun.You won't get symptoms until implantation, which happens between 6DPO and 12DPO.FX'd.
I am so sorry for your hubby's cousin.What happened to him?

Tricia - How are you doing?

eyemon - Happy BD'ing :) Thank you very much for your kind support.These 'low' days are parts of the process.Sometimes we are not among the lucky ones.I am feeling better with the new day.I will be calling my doctor today.I am hopeful for this month, last year I concieved on Oct cycle.So may be this is going to be my month again.I read several threads and have seen woman getting their babies even after 3/4 IUI's.So this may happen to me as well.I am not giving up. :) 

Pink - How did you celebrate your special birthday?Indeed it is a special one.Next year it will be more special.

AFM - Thanks ladies for the support.I was feeling very low yesterday.I have been trying for almost 3yrs now with 2 miscarriages and no live baby.I have had numerous clomid cycles with good sized follicles but nothing happened.Now feathers added to it with failed IUI cycles with good everything.I am just wondering if it is DH's morphology or my PCOS struck hormonal body.I am definitely going to ask my doctor.I am eagerly waiting for AF now.New cycle new hope.
I am not giving up!I am definitely going to be a momma and not only me but all of us.FX'd for us.
The weekend was good otherwise was pretty busy with interior ideas.The carpenter is going to bring the shade cards today.Excited!!!!!


----------



## florence_

He got knocked down by a bus @ttcmoon terrible! Ive stopped tryin to symptom spot dreamt i had my bfp last night . The dream was so real i actually believed it! Wow y do we women do this to ourselves!! I just feel normal and will wait my ten days for af to show and then deal with anything else after that. Spent my whole life wanting af to come and preventing pregnancy! Makes you wonder if all these contraceptive pills cause more harm? Xx


----------



## Kat S

Happy Birthday, Pink!

A few of you asked what my "7 Day Curse" is. Well...uh...it's diarrhea. It's the signal that AF is preparing to arrive in 3-5 days.

Today is 9 dpiui and I tested to see if the trigger was gone. Oh yeah. It's gone. Stark white, Baby.

I talked to my husband, and we want to take a break from the fertility office/meds/IUI until the New Year. We've both basically lost hope after having such a perfect IUI fail. So we'll pay off our "new windows" loan which comes due in January, and then see how we feel. We'll probably still do the syringe at-home insemination just in case, but the expensive visits to the fertility office and pharmacy are over for 2013.


----------



## mapha2

Happy birthday pink, enjoy n lots of blessings


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok , here I go......

Mapha: Hi :hi: welcome to the thread, so glad u decided to join in. The ladies here are do wonderful and supportive. Sorry to hear of your loss, a m/c is never easy. And I agree with the rest of the ladies, wait to your 2 weeks. I had a D&C at 12 wks and I bled seemed like 4-5 wks. But once I stop bleeding me and DH tried right away, of course my luck we got pregnant right away with the first try but then lost that one too. After that I waited to 1 cycle and I'm holding him in my arms as I type. Just hold out and don't give up.

Ttcmoon: O no sorry to hear that you're going through. But I was there before where I felt like it wasn't going to happen that my body wasn't working but it was and yours will too! If only we could see in our future but unfortunately we just have to wait until we get there!!! Your attitude is Perfect, don't ever give up!

Kat a; Sorry Kat, I still hope u stick around so we can be around when u announce your BFP! My Fingers are always crossed for you!


Florence: Sorry about your DH cousin. And what a wonderful Christmas Present that will be. I hope u still caught it Florence. You still have some days to go until symptons pop in. Don't stress, our FX!!

Eyemom: Your personals was awesome, it really helped me. :sex: away!!i know I would...and maybe u may get lucky like I wish and get some twins. One of us have to get them out of all of us on this thread. FX

Sweetz: Yes!! Our little boys are 8 months almost a year...huh? what? when? How? Did this happen I just pushed him out felt like last month! How is Xan feeling?

Lisalee: no worries, I know prego brain has taken over. Soooo glad to hear the spotting has ceased :happydance: and the progesterone is taking over...Yayyyyyy I'm sooo happy now!!! Go Lisa!!!

Eswemba: How is everything going? With the art therapy?

Garfie; I agree definitely go check that out....but that would be awesome to not be on a time restraint bc of the short ovulation window.

Mackjess: How is that sweet baby doing, are u still broody? Any weight loss?

Tricia : Gosh you're moving sooo fast now. after gender reveal it tends to fly.

Pinkcasi: Sorry your birthday was so tiring I hope u rest up after it was all over. Are u nesting yet?

Grgirl: ARE U in TWW? If so my FX, of course I can't look bk bc I'm on my iPhone arghhh!

Bama: Hope school is going good, you're Soo close that you motivated me to really want to finish!

Hi to ALL THE LADIES :hi: 

AFM: I AM OFFICIALLY ON A NO FOOD DIET :haha: or at least that's what I'm telling myself after I just ate a whole box of crackers by myself arrrrggghhhh!! The good news is I lost 10lbs finally I broke my Plato of being stuck. So because Thanksgiving is coming up I really need to loose some weight!anywhoo have a great day ladies


----------



## ESwemba84

Lol, never, I was sitting here with a box of cold leftover pizza on my lap when I read your post. Today I just don't care. It's cold out, I'm in pain, and this is as good as it's going to get.:haha:

I wasn't able to continue with art therapy, because I'm already seeing a therapist, and they didn't want my progress to be affected. Bummer. 

My back issues are causing me to get trigger points and muscle spasms all over my body and terrible headaches. I've been working on getting the spasms out, but apparently because the bad discs are putting pressure on my spinal nerves, the spasms will just come back. It's just been lots of pain. 

My hysteroscopy is November 14th, so I took this cycle off so I could get it done next cycle. 

Now to catch up on everyone else!


----------



## Unexpected212

Got a super super strong OPK today so tomorrow will be 1dpo for me

I just want to be pregnant but am so nervous and scared


----------



## nevergivingup

O wow Eswemba, that is a lot going on, but the good thing out of all this is the hysterscopy. I wouldn't know if I would want them to find something on my lining simple that can be fixed or find nothing at all. But all I know and hope is they find an answer soon bc we're waiting for ya whenever it happens and I know it will! All the ladies who begun in this thread over a year ago has gotten a BFP and you've put your time in and it will happen to you as well!!! FX!! Until then ENJOY THAT PIZZA!! I know I said I'm no longer eating food but I don't count my DS son snacks as really food do I? I mean their tasteless has to be -10 calories:haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Unexpected212: My fingers Are super crossed for you!! Don't give up, we're all in this together:hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY PINK!!! Sorry I missed it!

Never-Xan is doing great but I think he is hitting the terrible 2s early HAHA

AFM...9 DPO...Nothing significant. Sore throat that is killing me and the stuffiness is getting old. I think it is the weather. Got hit with a bombshell this morning that set my anxiety in full throttle but doing better now. I am not too positive this round that I will get my BFP....we will see the witch is due Saturday.


----------



## mowat

So bitchy today! Holy cow I'm in a crappy mood. Nothing new to report, just thought I'd share. Maybe it's because I'm on cd 34---let this cycle end!

Hope you guys are having a better Monday than me!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Mowat: today is so crappy and sorry for your long cycle, hope it ends soon.

Sweetz: you still amazes me that you n Lisa are all in it again...I feel so left behind and left out. Ughhhh I can't wait to join u ladies. FX for you this cycle maybe those symptons are trying to surprise you. Glad Xan is feeling better and haha I can attest to them being in the terrible 2's mode my DS is son busy and gets into everything I forget that he can't walk just yet.


----------



## Sweetz33

(((mowat))))

Never omg I am tweaking bc I was sitting watching the game minding my own business and all of a sudden my BBs starting tingling and itching WEIRD!!! lol I also had a McDonald's buffet...and that means either AF if on her way within the next day or 2 or the other. Weird enough my creamy cm is very abundant, but I am cramping and have a bit looser stools then usual. (sorry TMI) lol Ahhhhhh WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN!!!!! THE TWW SUCKS!!!! lol


----------



## eyemom

ttcmoon, how'd it go meeting the carpenter? Sounds so exciting. :)

Hi Kat how ya holding up? It'd be normal to have a stark white bfn between trigger and before a bfp (if a bfp were to happen) anyway right? Or in the case of an IUI would the positive after the trigger just stay positive if pregnancy occurred? It's very possible I'll be learning a lot about this in the next couple of months. Sorry if I'm being too selfish with my questions! In any case, :hugs:

Never, lol oh my, a no food diet. How's that going for you?  Hopefully not too good because that sounds like a horrible diet! I made this tonight (I tweaked it just slightly). Om nom nom! https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/pumpkin-stew

ES, sorry that the art therapy isn't panning out, and sorry to hear about your continued back issues. :( GL with your hysteroscopy!

Hi Unexpected! GL! Unless there's more I just don't know (since you know your body and your past experiences and everything), if possible...keep DTD for a couple of days after your +OPK! You could ovulate a day or two after your +OPK. If that was your first + this cycle, it's pretty uncommon (though it happens...it has happened to me) to actually ovulate the same day as your +OPK. I'm so bad at keeping up with everyone, maybe you've already talked more about this and I am just not remembering. I totally get the wanting to be pregnant but being nervous and scared thing. Still, I hope it happens for you soon and it's a strong, sticky bean!

Mowat! Hi hi! It feels weird to wish AF on someone 'round here, but hope your cycle comes to an end soon and you are feeling better!

Sweetz! GL! The TWW totally does suck! Hope it all means something good! ;)

All the pregnant ladies, hope you're doing great! <3 <3 <3

Everyone else, happy Monday. Tomorrow is my "Monday." I'M NOT READY!!!! *lol*

AFM, this morning I had a dentist appt (went fine), got my flu shot, and spent a bunch of money on groceries. Cooked a tasty dinner at my mom's house. Was a pretty nice day off, all in all. As for TTC stuffs, I had some cramping this morning and my temp has already been on the rise (pretty weird for me, not sure what I make of it). I feel like I most likely ovulated today. Wish I'd gotten in earlier on the BD, but it should still be enough to get the job done if anything is to happen. At least got one more night to go before I'm counting myself in the TWW. It's already late and I'm sleepy. But a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do! For the CAUSE! Oh I'm loopy. It's totally obvious in this post that my brain is completely gone, lol.


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh we will keep DTD every day/other day. Gonna try my hardest not to miss this egg!

Thanks for the advice and kind words ladies. I counted it as yesterday because I got a positive OPK sunday and a SUPER positive one yesterday and then it started to fade by mid afternoon and it's back quite pale today so I THINK yesterday was probably ovulation.


----------



## Tricia173

Lordy... Holy sleepy today! I got hardly any sleep last night, between my husbands snoring and not being able to get comfy... I don't know what the deal is with the snoring, it has gotten so much worse... And I was already wearing ear plugs and it was a problem.... Ugh


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> Hi Kat how ya holding up? It'd be normal to have a stark white bfn between trigger and before a bfp (if a bfp were to happen) anyway right? Or in the case of an IUI would the positive after the trigger just stay positive if pregnancy occurred? It's very possible I'll be learning a lot about this in the next couple of months. Sorry if I'm being too selfish with my questions! In any case, :hugs:
> 
> AFM, this morning I had a dentist appt (went fine), got my flu shot, and spent a bunch of money on groceries. Cooked a tasty dinner at my mom's house. Was a pretty nice day off, all in all. As for TTC stuffs, I had some cramping this morning and my temp has already been on the rise (pretty weird for me, not sure what I make of it). I feel like I most likely ovulated today. Wish I'd gotten in earlier on the BD, but it should still be enough to get the job done if anything is to happen. At least got one more night to go before I'm counting myself in the TWW. It's already late and I'm sleepy. But a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do! For the CAUSE! Oh I'm loopy. It's totally obvious in this post that my brain is completely gone, lol.

Thanks, Hon. Yeah, it is totally normal to get a negative before a positive...even with an IUI. I just really hoped...

However, I *am* using Dollar store tests, which are only 50 mIU/hCG where FRERs are 25. The box says it's not accurate until the day of the missed period, so no wonder it's stark white. 

I'm just sad because all my pre-AF symptoms showed up like clockwork. Weeeeell until today, that is. This is new: diarrhea on 10 dpiui. I checked my logs and that's never happened before. I've not had that past Day 8 since I started logging back in May. I also have a stuffy nose with blood (eww sorry) for the past week. Could just be because we turned on the heat and it dried out my nasal passages, though.

(whoops I hit "save" before I was done!)

Glad your BDing went well and now you have the TWW to look forward to. Good luck!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya ladies, urm I really want to do personals but there's soooo much my tiny baby brain can't compute I'm lame but loves ya'll

Tricia it's normal trust me, for a few months there I really despised my oh he would breathe differently especially at night it made me wana put a pillow over his head lol apparently it's normal! As for the uncomfortableness sorry but get used to it it'll only get worse why do you think I'm desperate for her to come now, my mw said it's totally normal and to sleep whenever you can thankfully as I'm not at work I can just nap in the day, I hope you manage to get some relief.

Sounds like loads of you are in or nearing the tww fx'd for all of you!!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes girls it was tiring but totally worth it I'm just hoping I didn't overdo it with the cake, if I have sugar in my pee at next mw visit I'll need testing for gd and noone wants that :-(
Oh one more exciting thing my friends are throwing me a surprise shower! I know it's normal for you Americans but in the uk we don't really do showers and most if my friends already have kids and I didn't throw them showers so I feel so blessed that they're going to the effort for me, I know I said surprise but I know about it, it's cos obviously they had to make sure I was able to do it, all I knew is that it's happening then my mum said the other day that I should ensure the house is tidy by the wkend *wink* so in like ok it's happening on sat, it's so exciting!!!

I've harped on enough about myself, I'll try and not leave it do long then hopefully will manage personals #fail


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok so I still have abundant CM, woke up nauseous and last night when I took a shower, when the water hit my nipples it HURT!!! If I don't get AF by Sat I will test. I still don't want to get my hopes up bc I don't want to get disappointed but the water has only hurt them when I was pregnant. Super sensitive nips was a symptom in both the MC and pregnancy I had.I also have AF type cramps but my CM always dries up before AF so a bit confused. OOooo So nervous!!! I don't get paid until Friday so that is helping with the POAS temptation lol Ahhhhhh!!!!

TWW HOW I HATE THEE!!!! lol


----------



## eyemom

Sorry it's a sleepy day, Tricia! I'm not even pg and I want to sleep today too. It was dark and rainy when I had to get up...perfect sleeping weather. Hope you get a burst of energy soon and a restful night tonight! <3

Kat, fx that you get your positive soon and then because you had the negative already it'll just serve to show that it's a real bfp and not just the trigger. ;) Oh my endless optimism, I hope it's not too annoying. Hope your different symptoms mean something good!

(Which Dollar Store tests have you been using? I just discovered that peeonastick.com is no more. :cry: There was anecdotal evidence indicating that the Dollar Tree ones...New Choice and one other label from there I don't recall...are actually a little more sensitive. But who knows? :shrug:) 

Pink, hoping your sugar test turns out good! That's so great about the shower! You'll have to tell us all about it. :D

AFM, My temp is still not rising as much as I'd like to be able to call it good, so we'll DTD one more time tonight...then I'll be ready for a break.  I'm afraid I might not get my cross hairs since I didn't temp as consistently in the first part of my cycle. I just discarded a weird high temp I had on CD6 to see if that makes any difference (might just be even worse since it leaves an even bigger gap in my temping). I was out of town and had a crap night's sleep that night. I don't know if I've ever gotten a temp that high in my follicular phase before. 

Also, since last night, my LEFT nipple is super senstive! Right one a little, but not near as much. I used to get sensitive nipples as an ovulation/LP symptom all the time...but usually it's pretty symmetrical between the two. I don't think it's anything bad, just weird that the left one bothers me more?


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok so I still have abundant CM, woke up nauseous and last night when I took a shower, when the water hit my nipples it HURT!!! If I don't get AF by Sat I will test. I still don't want to get my hopes up bc I don't want to get disappointed but the water has only hurt them when I was pregnant. Super sensitive nips was a symptom in both the MC and pregnancy I had.I also have AF type cramps but my CM always dries up before AF so a bit confused. OOooo So nervous!!! I don't get paid until Friday so that is helping with the POAS temptation lol Ahhhhhh!!!!
> 
> TWW HOW I HATE THEE!!!! lol

Hi Sweetz sorry I was working on the other reply and after I posted I saw yours! I hope these are all pregnancy symptoms! Progesterone is an evil thing, so many PMS symptoms being just like pg symptoms. But if these are different for you, can't help but hope! Fx!


----------



## lisalee1

Kat- I checked the sensitivity of tests on 2 different sites and got conflicting info. One website said 25 and the other said 50. Confusing for sure! Those are usually the ones I use for early testing though. I believe they work before your missed period but they're just trying to be on the safe side. Hoping that your change in symptoms is a sign. :)

Sweetz- I'll be sitting on the edge of my seat until Saturday. Sounds promising! 

Eyemom- is the nipple thing a possible pregnancy symptom? FX!

Tricia- It can be hard to get comfortable in the latter part of your pregnancy. Time for you to cuddle up with a couple of pillows. I got a body pregnancy pillow which was great! 

AFM- No news. The Doc never called back with my HCG numbers from Friday. So I'm guessing no news is good news? It hasn't really been on my mind much. Can't wait til my US on Monday so we can get clarity.


----------



## eyemom

lisalee1 said:


> Eyemom- is the nipple thing a possible pregnancy symptom? FX!
> 
> AFM- No news. The Doc never called back with my HCG numbers from Friday. So I'm guessing no news is good news? It hasn't really been on my mind much. Can't wait til my US on Monday so we can get clarity.

I wish! But no. If this were happening later in my cycle I'd be super excited. Sensitive nipples is always an early pg sign for me, but it also used to be a reliable ovulation and after type symptom. But it is wayyyyyyy too early to spot for pg symptoms. I'm not even 100% sure I've already ovulated (though I think probably I have). I am getting what I deserve talking about OPKs because this time I thought I'd test til they're negative b/c I haven't done it in a while. And sure enough, today's my 3rd day of +opk. This cycle is weird because in some regards it's a lot like the way my cycles used to be (which I consider good b/c it seems I used to be more fertile then too). But in other ways this cycle is different than others too. So I guess we'll just see what happens.

I'd think no news is good news about your HCG! My Dr office always used to say they'd call if there was something but if things are good they probably wouldn't call. Fx for a perfect u/s!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! Sorry I am really out of it today. I just got sideswiped with some insane news yesterday. I might need to head out of town and if I do, getting online won't happen often. It is not set in stone exactly what is going to happen but that is a possibility. Oy vey....that is all I am going to say lol Just, if you pray, please pray for clarity for me on what to do. I am at a loss......


----------



## eyemom

Will pray sweetz hope everything is ok.


----------



## Kat S

11dpiui and BFN on a FRER (I caved and bought one)

Sweetz, sounds like you are certainly in the middle of some nasty drama there. I know you'll do the right thing :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweetz, I hope everything works out with whatever is going on.

Kat, sorry about your bFN. I hope it changes!

Sorry for not doing personal responses this morning. I've only got a little time, and just wanted to update on my back situation.

So yesterday, I had a discogram, and they put needles into my back directly into the spine to try to locate the source of my pain. Holy s**t it was painful! The worst pain I've ever felt in my life. Good news is they found the source of my pain, which is definitely the 2 bad discs. Bad news is the doctor said I would probably benefit from a 2-level spinal fusion. If it relieves the pain, I'm all for it. But TTC would be put off for a while. 

So that's my update. I'll get on later to read through previous posts.


----------



## lexieruth23

Hello all I am new to this. Long story short me and my husband lost our baby @6w6d along and the baby past on october 3rd of this year. Well we resumed sex after a few days and I am now having pregnancy symptoms again. But I am shooting for that BFP this coming up month I wish all of you the best. Can't wait to see who gets their rainbow babies this month.!


----------



## Starry Night

ES - ouch! That does sound very painful. It sounds like a tough place to be. Do you put up with the pain and TTC or do you go fix the back and put TTC on the backburner? Neither option sounds fun.

lex -welcome to our little group. I am so sorry for your loss. I do want to warn you that it's common to keep getting pregnancy symptoms long after a loss....espeically right before AF. This past time I even got a faint bfp right before my first AF but it kept getting lighter and lighter. It turned out my hcg hadn't gone to zero yet so I was still testing positive from my lost pregnancy. It really sucked. Though some ladies do get pregnant right away. If your tests are get darker and darker then it would most likely be a new beanie growing inside.

kat - sorry about the bfn. :(

afm - had another really sick day yesterday. Getting really tired of it. Oh well. It should be getting better soon and it makes me feel like things are still progressing. I see the OB next week.


----------



## ttcmoon

ESwemba84 - Glad to know that you found an answer for your back pain.I hope it gets completely cured now.How long you need to put TTC on hold for this?

lexieruth23 - I am so sorry for your loss.Welcome to this thread.Losses are always painful.The pregnancy symptoms after miscarriage can be misleading.But many girls here got preggo even before first period.So It can happen!FX'd for you.As mentioned by starry if the BFP line getting darker day by day its a new baby then.

starry Night - All the best for your appointment with OB.Sending loads of energy to the tired momma.

Kat - 11DPO could still be early, test in 2 days again.HCG is supposed to double in 48hrs.

Tricia - Snoring is really annoying.It may happen from breathing disorder or obesity.Do not neglect, better to see a doctor.

Pinkcasi - Wow!Suprise baby shower sounds great.

Sweetz33 - All the best.I too hate TWW. :) 

lisalee1 - It should be a good news.FX'd.

Eyemom - Sore breats are great pregnancy sign.I am hopeful for you...


AFM - AF got me today.Having an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## florence_

girls im still having no symptoms 7dpo :( anybody got a bfp with no symptoms? xx


----------



## lexieruth23

Thank you so much it feels go to be in with a group of women who understand me. I know for sure my hcg has gone all the way back down as I had it tracked back down but even if it is af thank goodness I am getting back to normal god will bless me with a beanie as u say lol as soon as he feels we are ready but im going to encourage him and keep trying lol.


----------



## florence_

I don't know who 'they' are, but 'they' say your most fertile after MC so fingers crossed lexiruth!! xx


----------



## Kat S

TTCMoon, Oh, I'm so sorry AF got you :(


----------



## lexieruth23

Thank you florence same to you girl and yea I've heard "they" say it tooo lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies!!

(((LEXI))))) SS for your loss but you found an awesome group of supportive ladies. 

TTC SS the witch got you...

It seems that some clarity has come out in my situation so that is good, not over but progressing. <3 Had a horrific vivid dream last night that scared the bageezus out of me.:sad2: 

So I am 11dpo, same symptoms. Still have the abundant CM, it isn't drying up. I am overly emotional. Hungry, sore BBs. I am not testing until Saturday. So I guess we will see eh?? Still staying pessimistic.


----------



## Left wonderin

SWeetz sorry for the drama your caught up in :( hope it all works out in the end . Your chart is looking good lady :)


----------



## lisalee1

ES- Ouch! I hope you get some relief soon for your back. 

Sweetz- Why are you torturing us by waiting to test? Unless you normally get sore boobs in the TWW, it definitely sounds promising to me! :dust:

Lexi- Welcome to the group! Very sorry to hear about your loss. But you have found a great support group. There are ladies at all stages of TTC. I have gotten preggo twice straight away after a MC so just know that it CAN happen. Hoping you get your rainbow soon. :hugs:

KatS- Sorry about your negative test. I was getting excited about the change in symptoms. Well, at least you have a few more days. :hugs:

TTCMoon- Sorry AF caught you. You said you have an appt tomorrow. What type of appt? Are you getting tests run?


----------



## Sweetz33

Lisa it is a fear thing....I am waiting until the absolutely last moment.


----------



## eyemom

Kat, sorry about your bfn. :( 

ES, sounds like progress on your back situation. Hope you are feeling better soon somehow.

Hi lexie, so sorry for your loss :hugs: but welcome. Wishing you the best, hope you get your rainbow soon.

Starry, sorry you had a bad day yesterday. Hope it eases up (consistently) soon. Hopefully in some way it's reassuring to "feel pregnant" though. :-/ Looking forward to a great update after your ob appt. :)

ttcmoon, so sorry AF got you. :( :hugs: GL at your appt.

florence, hang in there...still soon for symptoms. I do know folks who got a bfp with no symptoms.

Sweetz, it's wild how real dreams can be right? :( Glad you're getting some clarity on your situation. Your symptoms sound promising, I am so hoping they mean something! Even though you're protecting yourself by waiting to test, I am still amazed at your will power...I have NONE. :) Also, grats to your Sox. :)

Hi Lisa, hope you're still doing well.

Hii everyone else!

AFM, still got the sensitive nipples, still left more than right, don't think it has any special meaning b/c I've barely even ovulated. I am encouraged though to have some symptoms that remind me of my seemingly more fertile days??? (Sensitive nipples used to be pretty typical for me, but not in several months.) Maybe there's something in the Fertilaid that causes me to have this symptom? Don't know. My temp finally hit a point I can be pretty confident I've ovulated. It was weird this time. I just kind of hovered between my usual pre-ov and post-ov temps for a few days. But I never go this high without having ovulated. Because of that and my bad temping for a few days, I'm not sure fertility friend is going to give me cross hairs this time. :( Guess I'll see in the next couple of days.


----------



## Kat S

I got a trick for Halloween: my period. I think I'll dress as a witch to give out candy tonight.


----------



## GRGirl

Kat- I'm sorry about AF :(

Sweetz- your chart looks promising! Hope the drama sorts itself out for you.

Es- at least you can get some pain relief? That's always a positive thing.

Eyemom- my temping has been all jacked up this cycle too (thermometer broke and I had to wait for a new one) so not sure FF will like me either :( 

AFM, just waiting to O (still). Have all the signs but just can't get a + OPK :( Still in the middle of the BD Marathon, so we'll see. Feeling really pessimistic today :( Never had a single drop of blood when I was pregnant with DS and other than hyperemesis the entire time and issues from that, everything went ok. Now just since July I've had 2 losses! WTH!?! And my OB won't test until there are 3 :( The only thing he did test last loss was my progesterone and that was ok. The part that's concerning me is that even though it was July and October, they were pretty much consecutive attempts. We didn't try a cycle and NTNP a cycle, then went back to trying in October.
OB said it was bad luck :( But now of course I can't help but worry.


----------



## eyemom

Kat, that totally stinks. So sorry. :hugs: Do your docs have you do progesterone after IUI? Has yours checked out good before? You've probably said before but I can't keep up.

GRGirl, hope you O soon! I hate it when it's later than usual. Honestly I just tire of all the BD. That's bad right? Yeah, two m/cs has to be so rough. I'd want testing too. Though I've also heard it said that one is "bad luck," two is "really bad luck," and with three then you get stuff checked out. I have a friend in St. Louis whose Dr started testing after two due to suspicious circumstances/"coincidences" about hers. But it seems pretty unusual. No less frustrating though! Will certainly be praying when you get your bfp it'll be a strong, sticky bean! Hope you can feel some peace about the whole process. <3


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, yup, they check my progesterone regularly. It's fine and I don't need supplements.


----------



## eyemom

Kat S said:


> Eyemom, yup, they check my progesterone regularly. It's fine and I don't need supplements.

Ah good, well that is good news at least. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Eye it scared the crap out of me. *shudder* It is fear on why I am not testing, don't want to get disappointed. Oh and thanks for the congrats! I was dancing around the house last night hehehe and this morning my hubby and I were singing a stupid song about how they won while I danced around some more haha

Kat...not cool....damn wicked witch

GG Thanks!

AFM- Hold up need to chase down the rugrat *runs across living room.....GET BACK HERE XAN!* Ok I am back...lol Same symptoms, nothing changed. Temp spike this AM....IDK *sigh* Going to take lil man out with his cousin to T or T later. Other than that, a boring day over here.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - I am so sorry that the witch caught you. I like the idea of dressing up as a witch for halloween. It's the twisted sort of humour I enjoy. Show that witch who's boss! I can only imagine how frustrating it must be to be trying so hard and for it to not work out.

sweetz - sorry that you're caught up in some drama. I hate getting crazy/unexpected news like that. I hope you're doing OK. And FX'd that you get your bfp!

GRgirl - it really is a tough struggle TTC sometimes. Especially after a few losses. I also had 2 losses after my son. It really was a blow. I had a loss before him so I thought I had done my m/c time. I've been doing some reading and your odds of a healthy baby after 2 losses really is the same as someone who hasn't had any. Maybe you lose a percentage or two. And the fact you already had a baby boosts those odds. Gotta think positive. :hugs:

eyemom - good luck! I hope you ovulated in spite of anything Fertility Friend might say and that you got the timing down right.

afm - today is a good day. (yay!) They are getting more frequent but I still rely on Gravol.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ok I'm going to attempt personals tho there's loads to catch up on, I don't do anything all day I have the time to read this thread constantly so how come everytime I do there's a hundred pages to read?!?!? Lol

Ok, sweetz sorry for the drama but really holding for that double line to brighten the mood!

Starry feeling sucky is a good thing it means your pregnant, as my oh kept saying to me whenever I complained 'its what you wanted' he doesn't say it anymore because he got over his death wish lol

Grgirl, it sucks right :hugs:

Lexi sorry for your loss, but were a grand bunch and this is a lucky thread it won't be long for you x

Who have I missed? Lefty, eye, oh es sorry to hear about your painful tests but now you know it can be fixed right, putting ttc on hold is sucky but better for you to be healthy before you get preggers.

Urm anyone else? Never, Lisa love to you all.

I've had a meh day today my friend was supposed to come over so I got up early even though I didn't sleep go dressed instead of being in pj's I even straightened my hair so I don't look like a total bum and she let me down, it's fine she had to take baby to the drs, he has acid reflux poor mite but when you don't see anyone for days on end that is really disapointing, it's Halloween and I didn't even remember as all my days merge into one, I'm starting to think that my 'surprise' baby shower on say might be a total let down, I know I'm ungrateful I'm just feeling really sorry for myself, I know I shouldn't complain I'm way better off than some people.


----------



## florence_

:( Im not a bitch really, but another close friend has just announced shes 12 weeks prego, glad she didn't tell me in person cause my heart sank, I am soooo happy for her, but reminds me of how gutted I am for myself, oh well 8dpo, 6 days till I test! fxd for me x


----------



## garfie

Florence - No you are not a bitch :hugs: your feelings are perfectly normal after a loss/es.

Not long until testing time for you :happydance:

Stay strong hun - you will get through this BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GRGirl

Aww Florence you're not a bitch; it's normal. GL for your testing!


----------



## eyemom

Hiya Sweetz, how'd it go trick or treating with the little guy? 

Thank you Starry. Yes I'm sure I ovulated and I'm 99% sure we got the timing right. Just can't pinpoint exactly which day. :shrug: Glad you had a good day yesterday. Hopefully today will be a good day too! And tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day....

Aw Pink, sorry plans with your friend didn't work out. Sometimes it feels good to get dressed up and everything though? Hope Saturday is tons of fun.

florence, that just makes you NORMAL! Like you said, you're happy for her. But you can be totally happy for her and totally sad for yourself at the same time. Don't be so hard on yourself. :hugs:

AFM, took DD trick or treating for the first time this year. Just went to a few houses. She caught on quick and had a lot of fun. :) But I think she had more fun answering the door for other kids (we were at my parents' house). The doorbell would ring, she'd say, "MORE KIDS!!!!!" Run to the door, my dad opened the door, and she'd say, "HI FRIENDS!!!" Well, unless they were dressed up scary, then she stayed back. ;) But she had a great day. Cycle-wise, wish I knew where I was exactly. Temp-wise, almost looks like I COULD have ovulated on CD10 (which would have been really early), but I don't think I did...didn't even get my +opk until the next day, CD11. Wish I had more pre-ov temps. This cycle has been weird.


----------



## Sweetz33

Florence....COMPLETELY NORMAL.....You are not a bitch. :) *hugs*

Trick or Treating was great...tiring....but great!! Xan was "X the Owl" lol


AFM- I know y'all are waiting for me to test. LOL AF is due on Sunday. Going to try and hold out to see if she arrives. Nauseous, stuffy and have a slamming headache this morning. I don't feel like AF is coming...but we all know she can be a tricky witch with a B haha Yeah, I know...POAS ALREADY!! :haha:


----------



## eyemom

Ahhhh Sweetz! Adorable! I don't think we got many pics on our camera last night. I'll have to check, DH had the camera. Most of them are on my parents' camera. I'll have to snag their SD card. I have some from a Halloween party 2 weekends ago though. I'll dig something up and post later. Thanks for sharing, what a cute lil owl! <3 GL testing <3 <3 <3


----------



## Pinkcasi

Arr sweets what a cutie pie

Eye your dd is such a little sweetheart glad she had fun, I can't wait till I can take Stella trick or treating!

Flo don't feel bad it doesn't make you a bad person, it's like a kick in the gut I know but it'll be your turn soon and if your anything like me you'll talk about it constantly and then realise afterwards that you should probably be more reserved but you can't help it.

Hope everyone enjoyed Halloween, I just stayed in to protect my fur baby from the fireworks lol

So I think it's my shower tomorrow but I really don't know, my mum said she's going to my cousins party tomorrow and when I asked if she was coming to my secret shower she played all dumb so I don't know now I would hope if it's happening that my mum and cousin would be there :shrug: maybe it's not tomorrow maybe it's sun or maybe but at all, I don't know and the wondering is driving me crazy.

In a good/bad note though my car us finally getting fixed it's costing an arm and a leg that's the bad bit but fx'd in about 3 weeks I should be mobile again hopefully in time to bring Stella home from hospital.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies. Sorry I have been missing in action. I will try to catch up later. I was out a whole week with what ended up being stomach poisoning. Now I am dealing with an upper respiratory infection so I am sick from that now. I just want to feel well again! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Sweetz33

Feel better Mama!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi to all :hi: 

Been soooo Busy but will catch up soon!! Sorry I missed so much
SN: XANDER IS SOOOOO FREAKING CUUUUUTTTTEEEEE!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry you've been so poorly mama I hope you feel better soon.

I had a surprise baby shower today! And although I kinda knew it was happening I had no idea the extent of it, people showed up that I wasn't expecting, there were games and prizes and they supplied a full on buffet and cake with a baby pic of me on it! 
A giant jelly baby, made of jelly or jello to some of you I think, and some wonderful gifts.
There was even a home made tree and everyone had a heart to write on a wish for baby Stella it's so sweet.
I am so shattered now i need a nap my house is full of balloons but I'm leaving the tidying for my oh.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Starry Night

Glad you had such a good time. What a wonderful display of friends' and family's love. That sort of thing warms the heart. :)

mama - hope you feel better soon. 

afm - getting to the point where I could sleep all day and night. Just soooo tired! But it's better than being sick. I really think the sickness is starting to ebb as I'm now having several good days in a row (only needed 2 Gravol yesterday).


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies just a quick drop in. Pink cool baby shower!! I am having bad AF type cramping right now but no AF....so confused. Had a horrible sleep last night due to my nephew. Exhausted beyond belief. Nauseous still too. Weird thing though, last night I got really dizzy and my eyes started playing tricks on me. Might have to talk to docs if that happens again.


----------



## Sweetz33

OK so the POAS monster got me........

and.....


I GOT MY :bfp: !!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

OMG I am just wow'd right now!!! DH and I are going out later to get a digital test to confirm. OMG wow....IDK how to act right now!!!


----------



## Kat S

Sweetz33 said:


> OK so the POAS monster got me........
> 
> and.....
> 
> 
> I GOT MY :bfp: !!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> OMG I am just wow'd right now!!! DH and I are going out later to get a digital test to confirm. OMG wow....IDK how to act right now!!!

:mail::bfp::wohoo::headspin:

I'm SO happy for you!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

*screams* oh no you didn't!!!! Omg that's amazing if I wasn't so incapacitated (fat and in pain) I would be jumping around the room!!!!
Well bloody done girl I'm soooo chuffed for you seriously!!!

Can not wait to see nevers response she needs to get on it for the triple!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

TY Kat!!!

[email protected]!!! I can see you excited, wiggling then going *ouch* haha!!!! I can't WAIT for Never to see that post!! SHE IS GUNNA FREAK!!!! LOL Oh and I absolutely LOVE your English terminology although not quite sure what "chuffed" means but assuming it is a good thing haha


----------



## florence_

sweetz that's amazing so happy for u!! I don't feel anything an im 10dpo im to scared to test don't want to lose my hope :( xx


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY!! 


Spoiler



showed up immediately!!! Still taking a digital with FMU tomorrow bc with a digi there is no denying it. Sorry I am just so excited but so nervous and scared at the same time.


----------



## Starry Night

:wohoo:

A BIG congratulations, Sweetz!!! That is so, so wonderful! Xan is going to be a big brother! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. :baby:


----------



## Tricia173

Sweets- that is amazing, congrats!


----------



## eyemom

Mama, sorry you've been having a tough go of it. :( Hope you're starting to feel better now. 

Pink, looks like they threw you a fantastic shower! That looks like quite a good spread, yum! Love that tree idea, super sweet. Sorry you're tired but I bet it was worth it this time. <3 

And Sweeeeeetz, lol. I know you gotta take another test to "confirm," but lolol...I think it's pretty well confirmed already. Before I got pg with dd, I was always like...why do women take more than one? But then I did the same thing, haha. They were just dip strips though I was too cheap to get anything fancier. But anyway, I'm rambling. MOST IMPORTANTLY, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :dance: That's so lucky, this was your first month officially back in the game right?

florence_ GL *fx*

AFM, I think I'm 4-6 dpo. Nipple sensitivity seemed a lot milder yesterday and today it's totally gone. (TMI alert) super scant amount of pinkish-brown spotting today. Nervous b/c my temps are weird. I always get a slow rise, and I'm still in my post-ov temp range, but usually I go higher by now. I have been colder in general though. I'm just paranoid about everything b/c I've been doing the Fertilaid thinking, worst case scenario I'm just flushing money and who knows maybe it'll help. But now I'm afraid it's going to throw off my otherwise predictable cycles. I don't want to ovulate in a way I wouldn't catch or have a super long cycle. Anyway. Now that the nipple soreness is gone, there's no hint of any symptoms (though rationally I know it's too soon anyway). Unless this is something (serious TMI this time):

Spoiler
Hemorrhoids? I got them at exactly 20 weeks pregnant with DD. They never gave me any trouble. I only noticed they were there in the shower. Even after she was born they were never troublesome. So ever since, they've been super small I couldn't really even feel anything. EXCEPT FOR TODAY. I noticed late morning/early afternoon, something was really itchy but I was at work and not really where I could examine. :haha: So after I got home from work, I checked, and HOLY MOLY. It's bigger than it's ever been and it's driving me crazy. I'm trying to think of something to compare it to size-wise and failing. Maybe a marble? Ugh. I haven't been constipated or straining or sitting more than usual or anything. But I can't really seeing it being a symptom of anything good at this point. I know pregnant women get them but not this soon, especially when constipation is not an issue.


----------



## Sweetz33

Eye, first one since docs said OK bc of the Lyme. I did end up taking another LOL it was digital and it came back as a big Yes + YAY!! As for the temp thing, mine were very whacky, so ya never know! FX'd!!! :dust:


Spoiler
Oh when it comes to the other item....I am having issues worse with them. Not sure if there is a correlation of not but oy vey!

I need to put a call into docs on Monday to confirm results with a blood test for insurance reasons (stupid government crap insurance....) My nausea has let up some I think bc I am relaxed and not stressed about AF coming or not. Only problem is the dizziness and motion sickness is taking its place. I don't think it has sunk in yet with DH lol We are not telling anyone until I am at least 12 weeks. I want to be clear of that first trimester simply bc of losing our first at 10 weeks. My body acted very differently on this BFP so we are hoping that means girl. Right now we are praying that he/she just stays sticky. Ahhh Never needs to log on dangit!!! She is going to tweak!


----------



## Sweetz33

Florence on 10 DPO I didn't have many symptoms. I was gassy and had heartburn...but I had also eaten Taco Bell the day before....soooo yeah ;) My FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

Rolling in bed getting comfy, but decided to jump on to see what else do I need to catch up on.....so I'm reading...and reading...and reading some more .....then HUH???? WHHHAT?? WHEN???? WHERE??? (Began rubbing my eyes to make the blurriness go away then began reading again...HUH?? Whattt?? WHERE??? Ok now I'm reaching for my glasses reading it again for the 6th time......HUH! WHATTT!!! WHEN!!! OMG :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: SWEETZ IS PREGO!? Sayyyyy whhhhhhhaaattttt :happydance: :happydance: NOW my face is hurting from smiling so hard...my legs with a mind of their own began kicking the covers off then beating the bed as they fly off the bed to my DH as I scream SWEETZ is prego again!!! :wohoo: may I add! Calm down he says, but I tell him...Um this is not a calm down moment nor a mani/pedicure moment to shut me up! This is I need aNOTHER BABY MOMENT, and if you're not going to cooperate I'm going to take it! Unfortunately he was more turned on then threatened but he got my point. SWEETZ U GO GIRL!!! I'm soooooooo :wohoo: happy for you!!! Gosh I'm getting left behind:dohh: YOU SOOOO DESERVE THIS SWEETZ!!! CONGRATULATIONS FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS!!! My eyes is tearing bc I'm so happy for you!! U have to post a test!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Never....


Spoiler



Thank you so much for your excitement!! I was waiting up bc I knew you would show up eventually!! Tell hubby to get them swimmers ready bc you are next! HEHE!!! I can see you getting super excited LOL You are awesome!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Florence don't you loose hope, we may have a surprise from you too!! FINGERS ARE ALWAYS CROSSED!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Oh Eyemom :hugs:don't ponder to much on it although I know it's hard but 6dpo is still a bit early and you say you had sore nipples that's a great sign this early!! No losing hope ma'am, and no such thing in wasting money when you really want something that's life changing. Because if you never would've tried it, you would've be wondering what if I had tried this. I tried a lot of stuff too don't know if it worked or not but I felt better knowing that I did do everything and I didn't have to wonder what if. FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU EYEMOM!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: How awesome your baby shower sound and the food looks yummy!!! I love the picture on the cake that gave me an idea.....I think I'll get my DS birth picture on his cake too...THANKS!! Also you're 35 weeks...huh...whatttt...where have the time gone?!!?!? You're right there:happydance: if I haven't told you a million times already CONGRATS PINK!! I'm over the moon for you and your family!!

Starry: Glad you're feeling better, now the rest of your pregnancy may be a smooth sailing from here!!

Mamatex: Glsd to see u and sorry to hear of your infection...bummer. I do hope you gets better soon. It's nothing like taking care of a newborn and sick at the same time.....I just want to go hide from how icky I feel. But motherhood calls!!


----------



## lexieruth23

Sweets I can not express my happiness for you that is so amazing. You're growing your rainbow. I bet that was such an amazing feeling seeing those 2 pink lines again yay for you.:) have you called to set up an appointment yet.?

Well ladies , my ni ni's still are very painful and my hips began hurting again like they did with the first pregnancy. The last time I was about 2 weeks when the pain started so I am really nervous guys. Im not really smart about ttc the last time I got pregnant we just had sex every day or every two days and then I was pregnant so what should I do idk where im at in my cycle I started bleeding on the 29th of september and expelled the baby on october 3rd I stopped bleeding 12 days later. Should I think I might be prego already or no.?


----------



## eyemom

nevergivingup said:


> Oh Eyemom :hugs:don't ponder to much on it although I know it's hard but 6dpo is still a bit early and you say you had sore nipples that's a great sign this early!! No losing hope ma'am, and no such thing in wasting money when you really want something that's life changing. Because if you never would've tried it, you would've be wondering what if I had tried this. I tried a lot of stuff too don't know if it worked or not but I felt better knowing that I did do everything and I didn't have to wonder what if. FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU EYEMOM!!!

 Awww, never, you always know just what to say. <3 Yeah I shouldn't get so worked up, but the prospect of missing the window is just soooo scary! Especially if I get 2-3 "more fertile" cycles after the HSG, I don't want to blow one! Anyway, this morning...I don't think I've ever been sooo happy to see CROSS HAIRS!!!!!!!

It might be because I hardly slept. It might be because my body still thinks it's an hour later than it is because of the time change (I'm sure that'd be a lower temp if I'd taken it an hour earlier). BUT I'll take it! That's a temp more like I'm used to seeing! Also I set the heat higher in the house (which I hadn't been doing b/c it seems to make DD's room warmer), but I finally woke up comfortable. So I'm going to see if maybe DD is still comfortable too.

Also, if ff is right and I ovulated on CD13 (which was when I really hoped it was), that means our timing DTD was RIGHT on the money, lol. So at least I'm feeling more positive about things like we really gave it our best shot. Sigh. This TTC thing can really make a girl have mood swings, ha.


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - it's still early. I think everyone feels 'out' at 4 to 6dpo. I know I did. These early signs can so easily go either way. Though if 'issues' that are usually exclusive to pregnancy for us start to resurface, I like to get hopeful. I'll cross my fingers for you!

lex - I get sore hips and sciatic nerve pain just before a bfp so it could be a good sign. It's hard to say that first cycle after a miscarriage. I feel extremely pregnant even after my hcg goes to zero. Maybe take a test in a week and if it's negative take a test once a week until AF or a bfp shows up.


----------



## Starry Night

whoops....double post


----------



## lexieruth23

Yes ma'am will do ty :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg never you are hilarious I was reading your post to sweetz and laughing and crying like a hysterical loon!

Eye try to not lose faith it's early days

Starry, youre 10 weeks I see and all is well :thumbup:

Lexi it could be a prego sign for you but just remember our bodies really screw us about after a mc so if it's not don't be disheartened fx'd for you!

Omg I have done nothing today just resting, I spent a couple of hours in the bath, so tired after all the excitement yesterday but so totally worth it, yep never 35 weeks 36 on Wednesday I can't believe I'm nearly there she'll be here soon argh!!!! Ill be a mummy that's scary I hope I don't let her down.

Love to everyone, lefty and trish how you feeling?


----------



## Unexpected212

Currently 6dpo....

The month I got pregnant was our first month trying for a baby and the first time I was paying attention to symptoms etc.

Obviously that pregnancy ended in miscarriage but so far I've had all the exact same symptoms on almost the same days but not sure if pregnancy related or how I always feel after ovulation or before my period off the pill. Haven't been off the pill for years so hard to know....

I hate waiting!!!

Got sore boobs, vivid dreams, hungry, emotional, nausea, sore back....but I read they can all be caused by hormones release after ovulation.before period


----------



## florence_

I feel the dread ache in my pelvis all day, feel that the witch is guna get me :( 11dpo not testing just waiting af due in 3 days :( x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh and ps I've started taking raspberry leaf tablets and have some tea on order anyone know if it actually works, I hear it can help shorten labour but that it doesn't actually 'bring on' labour.
I also ate a load of pineapple last night, I'm trying to get things moving I know I'm only 35 weeks but I really wanna jiggle her along lol


----------



## Unexpected212

Cramps are sign of pregnancy too so don't give up hope. fx'd for you


----------



## Unexpected212

Pinkcasi said:


> Oh and ps I've started taking raspberry leaf tablets and have some tea on order anyone know if it actually works, I hear it can help shorten labour but that it doesn't actually 'bring on' labour.
> I also ate a load of pineapple last night, I'm trying to get things moving I know I'm only 35 weeks but I really wanna jiggle her along lol


One of my friends took them and had a short labour. I think it softens your cervix making it easier to dilate and quicker? Or I might have made that up but I think that's what I read


----------



## florence_

ooooh now im getting the itch to test!!! well I cant get one today and im working 12hrs tomorrow maybe ill pick one up tomorrow night for tues morning, a day in advance isn't guna hurt is it, urrrr y do our bodies mess r heads and hearts up!! and in this day and age why do we have to wait all this time, surely research should let us know earlier!! xx babydust to all xx


----------



## Sweetz33

I had cramps starting at 10 dpo and at 14dpo I was sure the witch was gonna get me bc it felt like period cramps. Fx'd!


----------



## eyemom

Yep thanks ladies. It's not so much the symptom thing that had me discouraged. I know it's too soon to symptom spot. It was the possibility of missing the window that had me down. I *thought* I had ovulated, but I still wasn't even 100% sure about that...or if I had ovulated earlier before we started BD. If there was no sex >1 week or maybe up to 2 weeks before ovulating, my chances are pretty much zero no matter what! So that's why I'm breathing a huge sigh of relief about my cross hairs.

Good luck unexpected. 

florence, I'm echoing the others that say the cramps can be a pg thing too. When I was first pg with dd I would have sworn AF was at my door step. I've heard it's the feeling of your uterus growing. 

Pink, hope the raspberry leaf tablets help!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) SWEETZ I just knew it by your chart :) yahoo I'm delighted for you xxxxx

Pink your baby shower sounds wonderful , not long to hang in there girl and you will get to meet your little girl :) 

I'm sorry my personals are crap today , I can't remember what I've just read lol . Forgive me had a late night last night and has given me terrible baby brain today . AFM I'm feeling 
good , although waking up in the morning with a sore upper back , think my boobs and the weight of them is causing it !! Had big boobs before being pg now ever bigger . I should prob try sleeping in a bra but I hate doing that :( 

I'm excited though going for a 3d scan tommrow for my birthday as part of my present from oh :) I can't wait . Very excited and a little nervous though :)


----------



## florence_

hey girls im 11dpo now af due in 3, im feeling kinda out as no major symptoms have been spotted, this eve I have like intermittent kidney pain if u get me, in my lower back it moves from one side to the other, I went to a football game today though and was stood in the cold for a few hours but its like at the top of my hips but in my back! no othr kidney infection signs what do we think? x


----------



## lisalee1

Sweetz- OMG! I KNEW it! With those symptoms, it was undeniable that something was going on. So excited for you! :happydance:

Eyemom- OOH! Pink/brown spotting! I've heard that it could be implantation. You HAVE to test in 3 days! :)

Lexie- If you think there's a possibility of being pregnant again, you should test. It can definitely be the case especially since you started bleeding on Sept 29th. It's been a full month and some people's cycles return to normal immediately after a MC. My fingers are crossed for you! :)

Never- I know you're going to feel the urge to get started on the baby making but remember to do what's best for you and your family. I'm pretty sure that me and Sweetz are just a little older than you so you have a little more time on your side. :)

Florence and Unexpected- Hoping for the best for you ladies. 

Mamatex, Pink, - Hi ladies!


----------



## eyemom

lisalee1 said:


> Eyemom- OOH! Pink/brown spotting! I've heard that it could be implantation. You HAVE to test in 3 days! :)

 Hahahah <3 I hope you're right! I've been hopeful about this in the past, but unfortunately this has happened many times with no BFP. I still keep hoping though! If ff is right though and that was 4 dpo, that would be pretty early for implantation.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies a quick pop in I hope.

Pink: Glad I can make u laugh, and I never tried the raspberry leaf tea, wish I would've I probably wouldn't had to have a cesarean:shrug: 

Eyemom: I totally understand!! That would worry me too but Yayyyy for crosshairs that's definitely a great start to something promising!!! FX 

Lexi: I agree with the other ladies, after a loss our body really goes wacky so it's hard to tell BUT after me hug levels down and did fell pregnant right away but it was in a 3-5 week window after the bleeding stopped....But FX for you

Leftwondering: Ooohhhh that's going to be soo exciting!!!!! Happy early Birthday! That's an awesome birthday gift!!!

Florence: Only test if you can handle..........a BFP and keep your composure:hugs: 

SWEETZ: Hi PREGO LADY!! What's the stats ma'am is it still sinking in?

Lisalee: Yes ma'am I agree, as broody as I am I will wait til DH is ready....I guess( My lip is poked out by the way). Hopefully yal won't be on baby # 3 when my DH is finally ready an I'm finished school. :haha:

Garfie: What's the news ma'am?

Mackjess, Bama, mama, Tricia :hi: To all and all I missed :hi: 

SN: I don't know if anyone here other then SWEETZ , Garfie, Pink , Bama, Lisa and a few others remembers "Storked" aka: Bethany. She begin here with us and here in the beginning of this thread and I just saw that she delivered her baby girl 4 days ago. And she is beautiful!! After a year of trying and m/c's she never gave up and her prize is Soooo precious:kiss: I wish her the best as she embark on her journey of motherhood. It's so refreshing to know that even after losses and a hard struggle we still can win just don't accept defeat. We're destined to be mothers. CONGRATS STORKED:hugs: 

Have a Great Day ladies!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh storked that's wonderful news, I've seen her about on other threads but didnt realise she'd popped that's wonderful she sooo deserves all the happiness!

So I've just been to the hospital to talk to the consultant about induction at 40 weeks, she went through it all it sounds awful and I'm really not sure I want it anymore the induction that is not the baby lol
So I'm going to go to my mw next week at 37 wks for a stretch and sweep even though they (apparently) don't do them before 40 weeks :shrug: then again at 38 then back to the hospital at 39 to see how I'm going, I'm really hoping she'll come on her own before induction is a possibility.

Oh also I mentioned the raspberry leaf tablets and the dr said the tea works but the tablets don't, I'm going to take them anyway as I have them and I have tea on order I hope it arrives soon.
When I read the literature on induction it makes me cry I don't know if it's because it sounds so awful or because I suddenly realise that she is only weeks away, I could go into labour next week after my sweep that's insane to me, it feels like only a few weeks ago that we started ttc.
So to all of you trying that feel like it's been forever with bfn's month after month, don't panic one day soon you will be here thinking omg where did the time go.


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks so much for all the good luck wishes ladies :) seems like a really friendly lot of ladies here.

I just feel so desperate to be pregnant I don't want it to take over my life. Then if I get pregnant I know I'll be terrified of anything happening again.

Sometimes I feel like I can't emotionally handle it at all.


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Sweetz. :flower:

I remember Storked. I actually joined this forum over a year ago. I can't believe it has been that long.

Ok, this might be kinda long and ranty, so if you want to stop here and not read my novel, I completely understand.

I'm in a lot of pain. A LOT of pain. Every day starts with pain and ends with more pain. And I wake up most nights because of pain. I'm 29 and just too young to be crippled by pain. And when pain becomes the center focus of your life, the days get long and lonely. I completely understand why friends start to keep their distance, because I sound like my Grandma every time I have a conversation. "This hurts, that aches.......I'm tired." Ain't nobody got time to listen to that all the time. But I can't help it. This is my day to day life. And it's painful.

And it's not just the physical pain that bothers me. It's the emotional shit that hurts too. 6 years we've been trying, and in those 6 years I've witnessed people around me get pregnant and have their kids.....a couple times. It sucks to want something so badly and watch someone else's joy while you try to stuff your anger and jealousy down enough to pretend you're happy for them. And to have this deep burning ache right in the center of your chest because you almost had that, and it got taken away from you. It is definitely a silent pain, because I get tired of trying to describe how I feel about the infertility issue, and well-meaning friends unknowingly offering words or advice that makes it worse. It's not fair, and that's the the bottom line.

So I meet with my back surgeon tomorrow to tell him I want the lumbar fusion, which will put fertility treatments on hold for several months. And when your egg supply is aging twice as fast as any other 29 year old and menopause will plague you in the next 5 years, several months is precious wasted time. 

I almost feel better after typing all of that out. Thanks for listening, or at least letting me get it out.


----------



## Kat S

ES, I also feel the same ache and loneliness. You are not alone. I don't know why we haven't been one of the lucky ones yet. It just all seem so unfair. And everywhere I turn it's babies babies babies. There's even a couple experiencing infertility on the show American Horror Story. OK, that just made me laugh. Yes, my infertility is my American Horror Story. Christmas is coming. I should have a 3 month old baby girl right now. I should be thinking about what her Christmas dress will look like and planning her first Christmas. Instead, I'm still just not pregnant, and not likely to be since we've walked away from fertility treatments. Only people like you and I understand how painful just turning on the tv and watching a Cheerios commercial is.

I'm so sorry you have to take a break for surgery, but I think it's the right decision. I can't imagine being pregnant and being in that kind of pain. You have to do this for your sanity. Then once you are recovered and feel better, you can start to try again. I hope you get your miracle next year, Hon.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Es, I cry for you, I'm sorry I'll not say I know how you feel cos I blatantly don't I was one of the lucky ones, yes I lost a lo but I got pregnant again I can't imagine 6 years of trying, so ill not spout off a load of platitudes that mean nothing just rant away and feel free to hate people like me, but know that when it comes it'll be so worth it.
xx


----------



## eyemom

ES :hugs: Thanks for venting to us. Sometimes you just have to vent, and we are listening ears here. :hugs: I won't pretend to know anything about chronic pain as I haven't experienced it myself. But there are some people very close to me who deal with it, and it seems like when you hurt ALL the time, every other aspect of life seems even worse. So I know it's hard to take the step because maybe it feels like you're closing one door to open another. But I agree it's the right decision. I think feeling better will be an amazing step in finding peace and joy in the rest of your life. 

It probably doesn't mean a lot coming from me because I do have one DD. But I have experienced the heartache and longing for another child that intensifies after a loss. I can't imagine 6 years. I keep hoping that maybe after your body feels better it'll find itself a better home for a little bean. I don't know how you feel about prayer, but as there's not much else I can do, I will be praying so hard that you can get your rainbow, and you'll be able to enjoy your pregnancy to the fullest because you'll feel so much better with minimal aches and pains.

I hope it's not the case that your friends are keeping distance because of your pain. It sounds wrong to say this but hopefully it's an unfortunate coincidence. Your friends are meant to support you and love you through whatever it is you're going through. But I think at least fertility stuff, they just don't know what to say.

Wish there was something I could do to help, but I'll just send you lots and lots of virtual hugs and hope and pray you feel like a new woman after this procedure. There's just no way around that it completely sucks and it IS so unfair. :( But still hoping and believing for a happy ending for you. Hope it's not tacky to ask: even if it's months before you can proceed with fertility treatments, could you keep trying the old fashioned way in the meantime (I imagine there's some recovery involved, just didn't know how much)?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I know waiting feels like wasted time, but being in horrible pain all the time at age 29 isn't a great way to spend your young adulthood either if it can be helped. Do what you gotta do to feel better. <3 <3


----------



## bamagurl

Sweetz~ Congrats! So excited for you!! That is wonderful news!

So super happy for storked!I bet her baby girl is just gorgeous! 

AFM~ not much here to tell really! Getting geared up for the holidays coming up! I keep having strange dreams about being pregnant which is kinda freaking me out lol. Not exactly sure what all that is about, but hope you all are doing well! I may not post a lot, but constantly thinking & praying for you ladies!


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: ES - my heart aches for you. I can't even imagine what you're going through and at so young an age. Like pink said, feel free to hate people like me. Rant away, this is the place for it. We won't hold it against you.:hugs: And I really, really hope the surgery can fix your back pain.

Kat - your story makes me sad too. And I can relate to the sadness of Christmas time. I now have two Christmas angels and a loss anniversary all within days of each other. It is such a sad time of year. I really hope you and ES can get your happy endings. :hugs:

Unexpected - it's hard not to get obsessed with TTC...especially after a loss. It can drive one bonkers. :wacko: That's why that after this pregnancy, whether it end happily or not, DH and I have agreed to walk away and count our blessings in DS. I feel like my TTC journey has turned me into an ugly person. I'm not who I was when I first got married. I do have people turning against me so I know the problem must be me.

Right now, if you want to TTC again, all you can do is buckle down and take it one day at a time. And take moments, days, whatever you need to just be sad and let it out. Sometimes I watch a movie that I know will make me cry just so I can get it out. Other times I have to take a mental break and distract myself. This summer DH and I went on a mini-vacation and that was a spectacular 'reset' button.

This journey for our rainbows can be long, painful and ugly. I'm just glad there are places like this where we can vent with other ladies who understand.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

And Stork was still around when I first joined. I'm so glad she had her baby!! Congrats!!


----------



## GRGirl

ES- I won't pretend I know what you're going through at all with TTC, but I know a bit about living with chronic pain. When I was in high school I was in a car accident and spent about 4-5 years in constant pain with shooting sciatica pains down my legs. They couldn't pinpoint it and I basically spent all my "fun college years" plus Sr year of high school in pain/on pain pills. It turned me into a very different person for a while, and drained me. I know how hard that part can be and I'm hoping the surgery will give you some relief. (they never did figure out what it was, other than generic "nerve damage" and it got better until now, 15 years later, it's mostly gone, but I still get the stinging and twisting pain in my hip/lower back).

Which brings me to:

Starry- I know I haven't been TTC as long as a lot of you (just about 5 cycles) but I can already relate. I've had 2 losses. TTC has made me much more depressive and withdrawn overall. I know I'm not as happy or positive of a person as I used to be and I can't even imagine how I'll be if this goes on for years. Fiance and I have decided we'll give it 2 years (so til June 2015) and if it's not resulted in a healthy baby by then, I'm getting an IUD in until he gets a V and we're done. We'll just have DS. I don't want that outcome, but I'm already at 2 losses. The thought of 5, 6, 7 just makes me scared. I don't want to be that bitter woman and I don't want DS to be an only child (I was and HATED it), but TTC has changed me and I don't like how I am now. I hate being anxious and stressed and sad and aching for something that I'm increasingly wondering if I'll get to have ever again.

Eyemom- FX it'll be your month!

AFM, got + OPKs yesterday and today so the BD Marathon is in full swing still. Getting sick of it, so hoping I can get a break here soon. Not feeling particularly positive or hopeful today at all about this cycle. :(


----------



## florence_

12dpo feeling crampy, nose bleeds, feel full of flu, sore bbs ? still too scared to test! x


----------



## MamaTex

mowat: That cycle needs to retire already! Hope it ends soon

eyemom: Still in it to win it!!

Tricia: Getting more sleep?

ttcmoon: Sorry AF got you!!

lexieeruth23: Welcome. Sorry for your loss. FX for you!!

Starry: I see you are getting along. Hey!!!

Pink: Glad you had a nice shower!!! I definitely left all the movement of gifts into the nursery and rearrangement of the furniture to DH! Your little girl is almost here. OMG. So crazy!!!

Sweetz33: OMG! Congrats!!!

never: Lol you are something else. I can just see you and your DH now :)

LEft wonderin: Hope your 3d scan went well!!!

Unexpected 12: Hey and welcome. I don't think i said hello to you when you came on. I have been busy recovering from back to back illnesses. I am just about back to 100 percent though. Anyways, TTC can be all consuming. I don't see anything wrong with wanting to have a baby so you can love on him or her. Getting pregnant after a loss is scary, but like Pink said above, you will really wonder where all the time went. Granted, it was slow in some patches and rather rough emotionally in others, I got through it and you can too!!!

ESwemba84: I cannot say I wholy relate to what you are feeling and going through, but I do know what it means to not be fulfilled in the way you want to be, when it seems everyone else around you is realizing their dreams, goals, desires, etc. I hate to read that you are in such pain. It's definitelly not fair, the lot you have been handed. I am still rooting for you. I know that sounds cheesy as hell, but I really do hope there is a silver lining, somewhere..sometime soon. 

Kat s: :(

GrGirl: You can only do what you are able to Gr. TTC puts you on a schedule so that BD'ing does become a chore, so I personally think taking a break is good. It allows the sperm to build up. 

florence_: FX!

AFM: Finally feeling better!! I was able to get a good night's sleep last night. It was the first night in almost a week I have been able to sleep for several hours. The first night I was sick from the cold I was up ALL night!!


----------



## lisalee1

ES- The other ladies spoke so eloquently and I'm not the best with words. But reading your story made my heart ache for you. Sometimes we don't understand everything in life. But I pray that this surgery revives you and makes you feel new again! Maybe then, TTC will be easier on you. All of us here will keep you in our thoughts. :hugs: :hugs:

Mamatex- Glad you're feeling better and got some much needed sleep last night. 

Florence- 12 dpo! I'm getting giddy for you! 

AFM- Today was finally the big day- Ultrasound day! I didn't know what to expect after the rough start to the beginning of this pregnancy and my MC in Sept. However, much to my amazement, I'm measuring almost 9 weeks and the baby had a HB of 171! So I'm still in shock but very happy. Thank you ladies for your support through the rough times. :)


----------



## Tricia173

Florence- good luck hopefully this is you month

Mama- glad to hear you are feeling better!

Es- hopefully things get better for you!

Everyone else hi!

Afm- doing well, am sleeping better which is fantastic! But it is never enough lol.. It will all be worth it.

I am always reading and thinking of you guys, I hope you all get your miracles. 

I am always afraid to post too much about my pregnancy here, I don't want to make anyone feel bad. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## eyemom

Hi Mamatex! Good to see you! I nearly died of cuteness overload from seeing your avatar picture! Happy to hear you are feeling better. :)

lisa, that's wonderful news, thanks for the update. YAY!

AFM, nothing much to report. Ever since the nipple soreness subsided, I've had some very mild, barely detectable (but there) side boob soreness. I'm only probably 6 dpo though so I can't really put much thought into it. These things are familiar but haven't had it in a while so I wonder if the Fertilaid is kicking my hormones into gear. I don't know, just wild speculation.


----------



## nevergivingup

O Lisa, that's so GREAT TO HEAR( smiling from ear to ear) Your story is so awesome and reassurring to hear to know that we can bleed and still be fine and our baby is ok. Thinking of you and keeping u in my prayers always!! 

Bamagurl: It's always great to see you lurking and great to hear from you!!! I'm so ready for the holidays to take pics of DS first Christmas!! And those dreams are signs Bama!!!! Or are you in the what if boat with me but not letting it get out of hand.....a girl can dream!???

ES: Soo sooo sorry to hear of your pain and the emotional pain you're going through. I do hope it gets better with the surgery and one day you get your rainbow. I'm praying for ya and keeping my FX! And you can always vent here. We're hear to listen bc everyone story is different and no one won't know how you feel unless u tell them :hugs:

Kat a; Sorry it's been hard For you but don't give up or rather just enjoy your DH.

Florence: TEST!!! Ok ok don't test but I sooo can't wait til u do!

Unexpected: We are here for each other sand rooting for you!!

Pink: Gosh a couple more weeks, just wait until u actually get to hold your rainbow it's so surreal! You're going to be an awesome mom!!

Eyemom: O I hope it's a BFP coming soon all those symptons.

MamaTex: I bet how u picture us is exactly how we are Lol!! glad you're feeling better!

Tricia: Glad everything is going good. Try to get all the sleep u can bc I'm jealous of people who sleep these days while I'm walking around with 5 hrs of sleep and bags under my eyes to where my son can actually fit into. We're all here for each other.


----------



## eyemom

Ahhh I missed stuff while I was working on the reply!

Tricia, HI! Glad you're sleeping better! Don't you just wish you could stockpile on sleep??? I can only speak for myself, but I'm always happy to see good news from you. :)

Hi Never!


----------



## nevergivingup

Eyemom: Lol I did too!!! I just went bk and added it in my comment so ladies you might have to read it again....:blush:

Grgirl: Hi :hi: I still feel like I'm missing some people so forgive me of it's you.

Sorry ladies, I didn't realize how long this thread has been going and that so many of you were here at the beginning too with stork until I went bk to see the statuses of some of the old ladies. Y'all ladies are awesome. This journey definitely isn't easy and it seems so hard bc our bodies know we want this, but please I'm asking don't give up, I know mine took a year but to me it seemed forever but I wasn't giving up bc I knew my miracle baby was waiting for me and I know each one of yours is waiting too :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Hi everyone! I've been away for 5 days and it seems I have a lot to catch up on! 

The good news for me---finally got AF! So exciting. Now counting down to ovulation and some serious bedding. Feel like I've been waiting forever (the last miscarriage was only in July and surgery at the end of AUgust). Wondering if I'll ovulate when I should (for a 28 day cycle), or if I should plan for a crazy long cycle again? Hmmm.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Mowat :hi: GLAD u made it bk safe!! And hope you enjoyed your free time away from us addicts :haha: Yayyyy for AF returning, I know that feeling to be so happy to see her bc it's definitely a fresh start to a new beginning so we're thinking positive too so FX that Ovulation will follow!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hello ladies, how you all are doing.I could not check babyandbump for sometime and this thread has really grown very fast.I had a great weekend at my sister in law's place with kids.It was Diwali celebration here, bursted crackers with kiddo's, watched movies and spent quality time with family.
Today is CD7 and went for scan.I have 4 growing follicles (around 10.5/11), so IUI will be on next week I guess.I will go for a scan on thursday again.Keeping fingers crossed for all of us.I would respond to each of you once I go through the thread where I left.
I hope all are doing great!


----------



## florence_

urghhhh im so full of cold/flu I cant leave the house to buy a PG test!! mums coming over to bring me paracetamol and fresh juice etc, she asked if there was anything else I needed, really wanted to say yeah a pg test lol but didn't, and now that means ill have to wait to test till thurs which will be cd 15!! due on tomorrow maybe I wont need a test lol x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ok loads has happened again! As soon as I turn my back....

Mowat so pleased your cycle is finally over and hopefully this one will be normal.

Mama glad to see your feeling better, it must be super hard work being ill with a lo.

Lisa so glad the scan went well its smooth sailing from here I'm sure!

And 2 more replies as I'm writing this lol ttc glad you had a nice weekend and were able to chill a bit.

Sorry your poorly flo I totally get that you wouldn't want to ask your mum for a test, I always kept well stocked up I still have about a million tests now and a whole bunch of opk's do they go out of date? Will I ever need them again??????

Urm I'm sure I've missed a load of people sorry love ya!

Nothing to report here another pain filled night I barely slept at all, the pain was so bad at one point I wondered if it was labour but nope just crappy SPD pain, still I'm sorta looking forward to my sweep next wed weird huh but I guess it makes me feel like I'm in control a bit more, I'm pretty sure one sweep won't do anything but it's still scary to think she could in theory arrive next week!


----------



## lisalee1

Never- I totally forgot to say CONGRATS TO STORKED!!!! So happy for her! I know that she started this journey with us and got discouraged along the way and had to take a step back. In the end, I'm glad it worked out for her! 
I actually looked her up a few weeks ago and saw that she was 30+ weeks pregnant. I meant to send a PM, but never did. :shrug:

Also, I believe the girl from India is preggo too now! (Can't remember her name but it will come to me later).


----------



## florence_

waaaaaaaaaaaa ive got the itch to test!! I may go and buy some but testing this late in the day (13:22) it wont show will it ahhhhgggg I need strength, I cud buy two do one now and do a proper one in the morning , do u think its daft to test in the afternoon? xx


----------



## lexieruth23

You can always test now just to get the bug out


----------



## florence_

oh god oh god go my god!! so I caved and bought cheap early tests not frist response they were £3 from the bargain shop just to get my poas fix, so im sick so ive been drinking loads of fluids to get rid of my cold and its half past two in the afternoon but ive got a faint line, it could be an evap so im not getting excited (yes I frikkin am) ive got another that I will be sensible and use with tomorrows FMU oh my god!! xx


ok so u really have o squint like but its better thank nothing! x


----------



## Pinkcasi

From the first omg I knew what was coming and got excited! 

I really hope it's not an evap and that in the morning it's a big fat line!!!


----------



## florence_

after 20mins its a strong line! I know u shouldn't read after 15mins but how does the test know the difference of five mins, its only a cheapy so im being cautiously excited!! ill always be on the cautious sign after mc at 6 weeks, it doesn't feel real so ill c what tomorrows fmu brings, I don't think ill tell hubby about this till I get a proper test like a frer tomorrow and take it thurs x


----------



## Pinkcasi

I don't blame you for being cautious at all I think we all are or have been, I did a hundred tests just to be sure and in the first few weeks I did at least one test a week to make sure it was still there and getting darker I would keep them to compare and it really annoyed my oh lol

My positive first showed on an opk, I don't know what possessed me to use an opk I was well past ovulation but not quite at the testing stage I think I just needed to pee on something when a line showed I didn't know what to think, was it a surge but it was the wrong time, I was totally confused I knew I couldn't be pregnant we'd only dtd once during my fertile week anyway I did a test anyway and low and behold there it was, I did about 4 inc a digi, my point is that it is what it is and if it's there then it's there, congrats, I believe it's real, you did it!


----------



## florence_

Pinkcasi said:


> I don't blame you for being cautious at all I think we all are or have been, I did a hundred tests just to be sure and in the first few weeks I did at least one test a week to make sure it was still there and getting darker I would keep them to compare and it really annoyed my oh lol
> 
> My positive first showed on an opk, I don't know what possessed me to use an opk I was well past ovulation but not quite at the testing stage I think I just needed to pee on something when a line showed I didn't know what to think, was it a surge but it was the wrong time, I was totally confused I knew I couldn't be pregnant we'd only dtd once during my fertile week anyway I did a test anyway and low and behold there it was, I did about 4 inc a digi, my point is that it is what it is and if it's there then it's there, congrats, I believe it's real, you did it!

just got a bit emotional thankyou huni!! im kinda of at the point now of, it there I just need it to stick!! im not jumping around like I thought I would tho? and now I feel an ache purely psychological!! thanku so much I think it is real too :) x


----------



## ttcmoon

pinkcasi- Sorry to know about your struggles dear.But you are so close to the date now, only few days to go before you hold the precious gift in your hands!I am so excited for you :) 

florence_ - I know why are you being cautious.But I hope its really a good news this time.FX'd for you.

lisa - I am very glad to know about your baby and the strong heart beat.All the best to the momma :) 
who is the another girl from India.I thought I am the only one here.

mama - how is your cold now?Glad to know you got some sleep.

Tricia - Share anything with us.Be it a vent or the joy of pregnancy, thats why we girls are here!Happy Pregnancy!

eyemom - boob soreness is a good symptom, though its a PMS too.FX'd for you.6DPO is too early.Can't wait to hear a good news from you.When are you planning to test?

mowat - Really a great news.AF is here, ovulation is not far too.all geared up for fresh and new cycle?

ES - I am so sorry dear, I can't express in words.:hugs: Just be around and remember we are always with you.But I hope you get well really soon and get back to TTC again.

Kat - I know what you mean :hugs:

grgirl - BD time....sending you +ve vibes :)


----------



## Starry Night

florence - I really hope this is it for you! I hate the limbo of faint lines but all your signs sound promising. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## GRGirl

Oooohhhhh Florence I'm so excited for you!!! Test tomorrow with FMU. I had a TON of squinters with my MC last cycle so I know how faint they can be, but still, a line is a line! :)


----------



## eyemom

Mowat, yay for AF!! Fx for a nice normal cycle this time!

ttcmoon, glad you had a good time with family. Sounds promising for this IUI! How's the house stuff coming along?

Careful pink, my membranes were swept (unbeknownst to me at the time! at 39 weeks +a few days though) and I went into labor 12 hours later! I believe your cervix needs to be favorable to be able to have it done though. You don't want her to come toooooo early though, she still needs every day in there she can get. Though I understand needing relief from the pain.

flooooooooreeeeennncceeeeee omgoodness! I know you gotta be cautious. But wowwww I hope it's the real thing! I kinda bet it is though. A line is a line! Please keep us posted! (I know you will ;))

AFM, boob soreness all gone now. Only 7 dpo though so I know it's early. I ate parsley last night, which I've heard can do things. I hesitated about eating it, but it was just a normal amount for food so I figured it was fine. I just have to find something to be paranoid about. 

I had a bit of spotting just on my TP again today (TMI: red streaks instead of the scant pinkish brown from I believe 4 dpo). Now at 7 dpo, I want to hope it's IB, but this has happened many times now with bfn after bfn. After this cycle, I think it's time to ask the Dr about this because last time I saw him the spotting was a new thing and I hoped it was just an isolated incident. But it has become the new normal. Anyway, will probably start testing at 10 dpo because I have no self control.

This is going to be horrible and maybe too honest, but sometimes I wonder if this thread isn't good for me.  So many lucky ladies who get their rainbow so quick. End of this month will be exactly a year and a half since my loss. :cry: Really though, I love you all and wish you all healthy babies and all the happiness. Just in my constant ups and downs, today is kind of a down day.


----------



## eyemom

SS to double post but this is a story I just had to tell on myself.

As some of you know I'm an optometrist (hence the username, yep I thought long and hard for that one, haha). I was filing insurance and closing out charts just now, and I came across "WTT" in a patient's record. For a split second I thought, "Waiting To Try? Why would I write that?"

Then I snapped out of it. Duhhhhhh it's "Wearing Time Today" (as in how long the patient has been wearing his contact lenses today). :dohh: I've been doing the optometry thing way longer than the ttc thing, so why on earth my brain defaulted to the "other" meaning of WTT I don't know. Anyway, I guess that's just a small example of what all this ttc does to my brain. :haha:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Eye, I know what you mean I used to think the same thing my oh would say why to you torture yourself on that site, and I know it must be hard when we hang around after we get pregnant, I do hope you stick around though you'll be one of the lucky ones soon enough. 

As for my sweep I really don't expect the first one next week to do anything I know you have to be ready to pop for to work I'm not really thinking she'll come at 37 weeks more that if I sweep at 37, 38 and 39 that by 40 maybe if induction is needed it'll be easier, and if she does put in an appearance at 37 well she's full term it'll be fine tho I'm hoping she'll go to 38-39 just to be sure she's properly cooked.


----------



## lisalee1

TTCMoon- Her name is Shefali83 and yes she's 31 weeks along! So happy for her!

Florence- I think this is really it! Sooooooooo excited for you! :dance:


----------



## florence_

Ok so ive just got up its 6am and i still have my liiiiine so in running with it BFP!!! Please i hope my babydust rubs off on u all and sticks like super glue xxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

I knew it I bloody knew it yey!!!!! Congrats this is it this is your rainbow!!!!

I know it's scary and for a while you will panic like a lot, you will check to see if your bleeding like constantly and freak out at every ache and pain, but honestly please try and relax if lil one wants to be born they will be, just try to enjoy it.

Hooray hooray another bfp who's next......


----------



## florence_

Pinkcasi said:


> I knew it I bloody knew it yey!!!!! Congrats this is it this is your rainbow!!!!
> 
> I know it's scary and for a while you will panic like a lot, you will check to see if your bleeding like constantly and freak out at every ache and pain, but honestly please try and relax if lil one wants to be born they will be, just try to enjoy it.
> 
> Hooray hooray another bfp who's next......

ive been checking for blood everytime I wipe lol!! my bbs feel like rocks already is that normal!? and I cant stop eating its prob psychological isn't it xx


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Eyemom you're feeling so down :thumbup: this journey is never easy for women like us and it's even harder to come on here and read about others getting their BFP's, even though I'm NTNP I felt like taking a break because I felt like I no longer belonged here but then I thought who else will I talk too about my past losses, even though I have my DS, some days I still feel a bit gutted but I do know Everything happens because God allows it but I know how u feel this thread has been going on for awhile and some days I want to take a break from it but y'all gals(Southern accent showing) are too darn awesome and I don't want to miss a BFP announcement even though it's not from me but I'm rooting you all on every chance I get or until this come to an end. It will happen Eyemom in time. That WTT was funny, I do the same thing too whenever I see abbreviations like that anywhere. #addicted to TTC# They maybe need a rehab thread on here bc we're definitely addicts!!

CONGRATULATIONS FLORENCE: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

TTCMOON: It's your turn :happydance:

Lisalee: Uh huh Shefali, yea I saw her ticker too and how excited I am for her too!!! This is great!!!


----------



## eyemom

Woo hoooooo florence! I thought it was real, yay! Many many congrats!

Who was saying a while back they thought there would be a bunch of bfps before Christmas? Pink? In any case, it's already coming true! Maybe this is a lucky thread. ;)


----------



## Kat S

florence_ said:


> Ok so ive just got up its 6am and i still have my liiiiine so in running with it BFP!!! Please i hope my babydust rubs off on u all and sticks like super glue xxx

Florence, congratulations!!! Very happy for you!


----------



## GRGirl

Hooray Florence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, who's next? I vote for eyemom :D We have to get a whole bunch of BFPs!!


----------



## florence_

aw thanku girls this is a lucky thread and im sharing my baby dust with you all I really hope u all get bfps, it hasn't sunk in yet I get a little excited but its always alongside the what ifs, but anyway what will be will be I feel there will definitely be more bfps before Christmas in this thread!! Fxd for u all im still rooting for u all xx


----------



## lexieruth23

Yay flo I am soo sooooo happy for you and your little rainbow bean. Let me make sure I stay in this thread I need the baby dust lol. Going to test this friday but I believe implantation just occured yesterday so will be taking some more after next tuesday


----------



## lexieruth23

Please pray guys


----------



## florence_

praying for u lexie, for u all babydust fingers and toes crossed xxx


----------



## Kat S

Wow, I've written 1,750+ posts on here in my TTC journey and I still don't have a baby. 

As you know, we've decided to take a break from our Fertility office for sanity and monitary reasons, and try at home via "at home artificial insem" with a syringe. I do have one or two nights of Gonal F injectable left from last cycle, and I'm wondering if I should do them. See, they are only good for 30 days, so after this cycle they're trash. BUT if I have a cyst...maybe it's not such a good idea? I might not have a cyst, though. Ugh, they cost us $500 and it's such a waste if I don't. I'm leaning toward doing it unless you guys think I will explode or something.


----------



## lexieruth23

Yayy ty fingerss and toes crossed im going to get my bfp for sure yayyyy lol :) flo is the best


----------



## Unexpected212

9dpo and due my period sunday/monday

Really don't think I'm pregnant as all symptoms are gone and negative test today. Last time i just 'knew' this time I know the opposite.


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations florence_!!! So happy for you :)

On the otherhand TTC is driving me insane. It was only my first month trying when I got pregnant last time and ended in M/C.

This month I've been POAS obsessivley to catch ovulations and now I'm 9dpo I'm obsessed with pregnancy tests.

Really don't know if I'm strong enough to see a negative month after month. I know I shouldn't feel that way because some people struggle a LOT more and I already have one child I'm just obsessing!

AND

FX'd for you lexieruth23 sending lots of baby dust and luck your way for your BFP


----------



## lexieruth23

Unexpected thank you doll


----------



## garfie

Florence - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun - here is your rainbow - take it easy mama:hugs:

AFM - Not sure once again what my body is doing - was hoping to be in the TWW - guess not:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

I definitely recon there will be an influx of bfps coming now, don't you fret, it's going to be an exciting Xmas for you all I can feel it!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ps 36 weeks baby! Still a honeydew though


----------



## eyemom

Kat <3 <3 I don't know what the Gonal F would/could do, but it sure would be tempting.

lexie GL! 

Unexpected, I'm 8 dpo and basically feeling same as you. I'll probably start testing on Friday. Hopefully you won't have to wait long for your rainbow, but in any case, you may find yourself stronger than you ever knew...because we have no choice but to keep on going....

garfie, your body needs to give you a break already! :hugs:

Pink <3 I'm getting so excited for you. I've been here over 4 mos now so you're the first preggie lady I've really gotten to follow from a tiny fruit to a big one, lol.


----------



## Unexpected212

eyemom - Thank you for your kind words it means a lot. FX'd that this is our month. Sending you lots of luck and babydust x

lexieruth23 - You are welcome! Here's hoping this is our month!


----------



## nevergivingup

Lexi: Fingers crossed and prayers going up for ya!!

Kat S: I say GO FOR IT, you already spent $500 which is a lot to me anyway, I would do it and let your body choose if it's a healthy enough host to continue with the pregnancy regardless if u have a cyst or not...which I hope is not the case. Some cyst are safe to have during a pregnancy. Whatever u choose I'm rooting you on!


----------



## lexieruth23

Unexpected: excuse my french but you're damn right this is our month. Idgaf were getting our :bfp: this month period lol

Nevergivenup: ty :) hugs


----------



## eyemom

lexieruth23 said:


> Unexpected: excuse my french but you're damn right this is our month. Idgaf were getting our :bfp: this month *period* lol

Maybe bad choice of words. :haha:


----------



## florence_

lol I thought that hehe xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I leave for a day or so to try to catch up on sleep and WTHeck!! WOW!! Congrats Florence!! w00t w00t!!!!

As for the other ladies...lexi, es, umm forgot who else (sorry) :dust: I feel that we are going to have another influx (is that the right word??) of :bfp: for the new year :)

AFM...I am soooooo tired lately. I think it is a combo of stress and the cooking going on. Sorry if I screwed up names or forgot someone, I am just so out of it.

Love all you ladies, I really do. <3


----------



## mowat

Wow, I missed that you were pregnant Sweetz! Congrats! 

I say go for it Kat---I couldn't stand wasting it.

There will be a bunch of new BFPs this month! I'm getting one for sure! Eye? Garfie? Kat? Who else?


----------



## ttcmoon

florence- Thats a real good news.You made my day.WOW!!!Loads of sticky dusts on your way.

Kat S - I would still give it a try.most cysts are not harmful.

Eyemom - How is your TWW going on?I am sorry to know that you were feeling down.It is part and parcel of TTC life I guess.Even during my vacation I was feeling low.My SIL was scolding the babies, asking them to eat....I had no one to raise.I just need one baby and God is not giving me that even.
We have started wood work for the new home and its going well.

Lexi - I am praying for you. :hugs:

Unexpected212 - I hope its your lucky cycle.

garfie - :hugs:

Pinkcasi - Yay!!Time is passing fast!Only few days to hold the rainbow :) 

AFM - CD9 today went for scan.My follicles are not growing well, still 11ish (5 in number).They were almost of same size on CD7 as well.Lining is 6.8 today.I am going to get two more injections and scan on CD11.


----------



## Starry Night

florence - a huge congratulations to you!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:

Pink - only one more week and you're officially full-term!:thumbup:

lex - hope this is your lucky month!!! I usually felt pretty aware of implantation so finger's crossed that's what you felt. 

kat - I think I'd go for it. There is no way I could waste $500. Heck, I ate a second sandwich today when not hungry because DS wouldn't eat his. Even though it only cost $1.40 it seemed like a waste to throw away. :dohh:

:dust: to everyone else. Hope we see a whole slew of new bfps!

afm - saw the OB but it was just a meet n' greet sort of deal. She understood I was really anxious about everything so she agreed to see me again in 2 weeks rather than the standard 4. She says I should be far enough along to hear a heart beat by then.


----------



## Kat S

Thanks for the encouragement, Ladies! I'm going to go for it :) I figure I'll do it tomorrow since I used to start injections on day 8 after doing 5 days of Letrizole. Or should I just do it today since I'm not doing Letrizole? Does it matter?

TTC Moon, I'm sorry to hear your follies aren't where your doc wants them to be yet. My follies took a while to react to the injections when I took them alone. When I switched to Letrizole/injection combo, BAM! I had 4 follies ready to go on CD 10. Everyone is different, so it's something to consider if you end up doing another cycle. I hope your follies get in the game for CD 11. Mine eventually did and I did get pregnant that cycle (sadly m/c at 6 wks), so sometimes slow to finish still wins the race :)

Pink, 36 weeks is a milestone, right? Congrats!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

It feels like a milestone for sure, I'm just so desperate to get this week done and then I'll be full term, I keep wanting her to come then I feel guilty for wanting her to be premature, I don't want her prem I just want all this to be over and have my princess.

We went for our antenatal class today 'all about birth' it's enough to put you off lol I said if they did these classes in schools there would be less teen pregnancies h:haha:

But really I feel calmer about the whole thing now, the pram and car seat have been delivered to my mums so it's there ready to go, so at least we can get her home, everything is ready for her to come I think, oh I have her bath on order should come this week, we are officially set, it scares the hell out of me though.

Sorry to go on about it I know you guys are going through it, but you'll be here soon enough I just know it! There's going to be a mass Xmas pregnancy rush on for a load of summer babies!


----------



## eyemom

ttcmoon, my TWW is going...may test tomorrow (10 dpo) but I'm not feeling it at all. Sorry that it was hard visiting family...I suppose it's all kind of bittersweet. That's exciting how your home is coming along. Praying those follies take off in the next couple of days!

Kat, good luck! 

Pink, that's so exciting that everything is ready. Wowwowwwww! So soon now.... :happydance:

AFM, 9 dpo, not really feeling anything. Been having symptoms of a secondary estrogen surge last couple of days, which I suppose doesn't really mean anything either way. Hoping I can blame my downward temps on that too. Yesterday was one of those days, I thought there must be a pregnant lady convention near my work. Constantly reminding myself I don't know anything about them and I don't know what it took for them to get there. But can't help but feel a twinge of jealousy. Come on body, do your thing!


----------



## Unexpected212

I think I'm only 9dpo not 10 Did a test today and negative but I realised I was counting ovulation as day of positive OPK rather than the day after

Been cramping badly today, sore back and nausea. Hoping its implantation and not af showing her face early, she's due Sunday!

Hope everyone is well. Luck and baby dust to all x


----------



## Pinkcasi

Fx'd for you unexpected!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Girls I feel It in my waters too there is a truck load of BFP on the way :)


----------



## eyemom

I was just thinking about my temps and I don't know...I'm probably just trying to make myself feel better. But I have a theory. 

My temps went up a lot higher with the time change...this went along with the thermal shift I was expecting, but also my body thought I was sleeping in an hour later than usual. So would it be too far-fetched to think that my temps might go down a little as my body adapts to the time change instead of it being as if I'm temping an hour late? Am I making any sense?

In the last 15 minutes or so I've also been having a metallic taste in my mouth. Oh how I hate symptom spotting, haha. I wish I could just stop.

I'm also realizing I haven't been having the insomnia I so often have in the luteal phase...knock on wood. I'll happily skip that, pregnant or not.

Still, all other signs are pointing to NO.


----------



## mackjess

the metallic sign is a good sign! fxfor all the ttc ladies!


----------



## eyemom

Well, the metallic taste only lasted maybe 20-30 min. Who knows what that was all about :shrug:

Quiet night. Hope everyone's doing ok!


----------



## nevergivingup

Baby dust to everyone here!!! And Nothing but joy to all the prego ladies here!!! And TWW my FX!!! And the ones TTC don't give up!!

Well I think it's my time to take a break from the threads. I'm so busy now with my crawler and school and life that I can't get on as much and let's be honest I have nothing exciting to post since I'm not trying Soooo I'm going to take a break for a while and focus on my family and studies. I wish the best to everyone here! Good luck and take care of y'all selves(is that even a word:haha: ). I will be lurking!!


----------



## ttcmoon

Pinkcasi - your wait will be over very soon and she wont be premature either.You will get a very healthy and happy princess.You have gone through 36 weeks the rest is just so small as compared to it.

Kat S - Good to know that you are giving it a try.I will be going for my next scan tomorrow and hope my follies catch up.In PCOS follies generally grow at slower rate.

Starry Night - All the best for your OB appointment.How are you doing?

Unexpected - All the best darling.I can smell a BFP!!!!

eyemom - metallic taste sounds promising to me too.We ladies never stop spotting small symptoms!huh!are you still getting boob soreness.You mentioned one boob was sore...

nevergivingup - Oh no!Please do not leave us.Keep checking the thread please.We need your support here :) How is your crawler doing now?

AFM - Taken another injection today.Went to check the woodwork at home.THe carpenter is still working to make ply boxes.It is going to take long before we actually see the end product.
I need to come to office tomorrow for support.So no weekend excitement.I have a folli scan tomorrow let's see if the follies have grown.I will update you girls!


I hope all are doing good here.All pregnant ladies are having good time with their little one inside them.I am keeping fingers crossed for myself.I got my last BFP in last yr november cycle.It's been 1yr I am trying after that with no luck.I am hopeful with this IUI cycle, may be Nov is lucky for me!As it was in last yr.Please pray for me!I am keeping fingers crossed for all of you lovely ladies.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Never I get it lovely, lurk about if you can but I do understand that you feel like you can't contribute as your not pregnant or ttc, just so you know you can and you do contribute, you always know just what to say to make us feel better so don't go too far ok.

Ttc good luck with your scan hope your follies are good.

Everyone else trying good luck!!!

All the prego ladies hope you're all well and enjoying the cooking process, it feels like it's dragging now but trust me when you get towards the end it'll feel like it's flown and you'll think omg amino ready for this, so breathe relax and enjoy. x

Afm I had a great nights sleep on wed night, no pain at all I woke up feeling so good it was great, last night however really made up for it, I barely slept at all it was hideous my poor oh doesn't get to sleep either when I'm like that and he's gone off to work poor thing.
Oh and did I say my pram arrived I'm soo excited can't wait to have a play lol and the car is in the garage and all being well should be fixed on 2weeks so hopefully just in time to bring Stella home.


----------



## Kat S

Unexpected, good luck! I hope this is it for you!

Eyemom, oooh metallic taste? That's a good sign! I hope it's not a trick!

Never, oh I'll miss you! Some days you are the only one who keeps me going! But I understand that Real Life needs your attention. Go make us proud and check in when you can.

TTCmoon, another day of follie growing! Go follies, go!!


----------



## eyemom

Sorry this is a short reply as I have to hurry and get ready for an early-start work day. But I tested this morning and BFN. 10 dpo I think, so it's "still early." But ehhhhhh.

(And ttcmoon, no, I had one sore nipple for a few days, then I thought the sides of both boobs were sore for a couple of days but idk...but no, nothing like that in a few days. Those symptoms were more around ovulation time, and the further I get from ovulation this cycle, the fewer symptoms I get.)


----------



## garfie

Never :cry: this little cub is gonna miss you - check in when you can and give that gorgeous little boy of yours a big :kiss: from me

Eye - Yes it is early - still got my fingers crossed for you.

TTC - Grow follies grow - come on :flower:

Pink - Can't believe how soon you will hold your little rainbow :happydance:

Kat - Good for you deciding to go for it :happydance:

Love to all the pregnant ladies as always:hugs:

AFM - Not posting much these days - don't really have a lot to say - going to Drs on Monday for CD21 to tell you the truth I'm getting a bit down about it all at the moment. Hubby is so excited today he picks up his new baby (a new car) and me I'm still waiting for my new baby and the years are rolling by and I'm not getting any younger - soon be time to quit:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Got the lighest shadow on a few IC but not getting my hopes up, been cramping and sore back like I'm going to start AF any second. Due on Sunday.

Hate squinting at tests and being sure there is something and then not sure lol.

Thank you so much for all the kind words it really means a lot,


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry your feeling down garfie, I guess only you and you dh know when it's time to give up I do hope you get your rainbow before that time comes xx

Unexpected, argh I knew there would be a wild rush of bfps now, test again in the morning yeah I bet it's darker!!!


----------



## eyemom

Never, you will be missed, I love your posts! But you gotta do your real life thing! Please update us once in a while if you can! Best wishes for you and your schooling and your sweet family. :)

ttcmoon, fx for a good scan! Will pray that THIS is your cycle! :hugs:

Kat, thank you, though I think it probably was a trick. It was such a blip on the radar but I got a little excited and was at the computer at the time so I just had to post about it, haha. It happened very, very briefly again this morning too. But eh. I don't know. How are you doing?

garfie, I don't really know what to say, but many :hugs::hugs: for you. Still hoping and praying you get your rainbow.

Unexpected! That would be amazing if it's real! Did it have any color to it or just a shadow? I am 10 dpo too and I didn't even have a squinter, so I'm hoping yours is the real deal! Will be eagerly awaiting your next update. ;)

Hope everyone else is doing well! <3

AFM, not much else to report besides the BFN this morning. Didn't even temp this morning since I had to get up early and my sleep was pretty much crap too. I was happy that I hadn't had the luteal phase insomnia I usually get this cycle...but last night I did, grr. Only other symptom today was semi-TMI-ish: had some mild cramps for a couple of hours, at one point it almost felt kind of burning. Then I had a bit of pinkish-brown mucus. Which I don't even dare hope is IB because I've had "could this be IB???" twice this cycle already, haha. Ugh. I'm feeling okayish I guess, but I have a feeling I'm going to take this AF hard assuming she comes.


----------



## ttcmoon

Unexpected212 - I agree with pink, more BFP's are definitely in their way in this cycle.Test again and keep us updated.

Garfie - I am sorry to know you are feeling low :hugs: I hope you get an answer soon.

Kat - How are you doing?

Pink - How are you doing today?How is stella doing inside? :) 

eyemom - I am sorry for your BFN.And yes it is still early.It could be IB but may not be as well.Pinking mucus is common in early pregnancy as well.I am keeping my fingers crossed.I hope you sleep tight and enjoy the weekend :) 

AFM - Went for scan today.Lining is at 7.8 patchy.My doctor is not happy.I have 2 follicles this time one at 14 and one at 15.Expecting them to grow more in these 2 days.My IUI will be on next wednesday I guess.Things do not look good for me in this cycle but still I am keeping my hope up.We will have to take a break from medicated TTC for some months if this cycle does not work.
We are not ready for IVF yet both mentally and financially.That would be my last resort.This is my 4th IUI (3rd with this doctor).I took injections daily but still ended with only 2 folli and bad lining.Looks like I stopped responding to medication.I have been doing medicated cycles for so many days now!Poor me.Please pray!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ladies , there are so many of you I would love to give a really big hug to right now , ttc moon , Garfie , Kat , eyemom ( hope I have not left anyone out ! ) Here is a really BIG HUG for you all :hugs: . 

TTC is one of the hardest journeys I've ever been on and consumes your life and every waking moment . Sometimes it plain wears you out !!! :nope: I am hoping and praying that you all get your BFP soon xxxxxxxx

Never I will miss you and your posts , you have always always been so positive , honest and supportive to everyone . I have really enjoyed your company and wish you all the best of luck for your journey onwards :) don't forget to come back and see us again xxxxxxxxxxx love to you and your little man 


Pink the days keep counting down eeeeek not long now :happydance: AFM not a lot to report , the days are ticking by and overall I'm doing great . Next biggy is my GD three hour test on the 25th of November . 

Hope everyone has a super weekend and does something nice to spoil themselves . Cause ladies your worth it :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry that you're feeling down. I can't even imagine the journey you've been on. I only know how draining my own has been. No real words other than I am hoping you will be surprised by your rainbow soon.

ttcmoon - I'm sorry your body seems to be not responding to medication anymore. Infertility is so, so unfair and I wish I could kick it in the face. :grr: Fingers crossed that your body surprises you this month and you get your bfp anyways.

eyemom - so sorry about your bfn. Hopefully, you simply have a 'shy' bfp waiting for you but I understand not wanting to get your hopes up too high.

unexpected - hope those squinters turn into real lines soon! Can't wait to hear the update.

Left - good luck with your GD tests. I hope you get the tastier drink. I always get the orange-soda flavoured kind but I heard some get some that taste like flat Sprite. Yuck.

afm - my all day and all night sickness is returning. :wacko: It's not as overwhelming as it had been a few weeks ago but it is picking up and I'm nervous that I'll be sick the whole time. I don't deal well with sickness. My barfing phobia is in full swing. I cry and my heart pounds and I can't breathe every time I throw up. It's so scary.:nope: At this point in the pregnancy I'm still hoping it will be worth it in the end. 

Each day that I get closer to my last loss milestone (12+3 weeks) I get more and more scared. I don't know how the baby is actually doing. I'll hear the heart beat (hopefully) on the 18th but I have to pass that last milestone to get there. My 12 week m/c was so out of the blue that I know anything can happen yet.


----------



## Unexpected212

Looks like I'm out. 11dpo and still a squinter on an IC but NOTHING on FRER so I'm thinking it's a fault in the test's im using thats bringing up a shadow/evap. The squinter is so faint i might as well just have line eye lol.

I'm also having REALLY bad period pains. Feels like AF is coming any second.

Onto the next month I guess!!

I hope everyone has more luck this month than me!

Thanks again for all your kind words ladies. Hoping December will be my month!


----------



## Kat S

Garfi, good luck at the Dr on Monday. I'm with you on the 'feeling down'. 8 IUIs, a year + at the fertility office and no baby in sight. When is it going to be our turn? 

Eyemom, you really are having symptoms that would get *my* hopes up if I were you, so I get it. I hope this is the real thing!!

TTCmoon, I'm sorry your dr isn't happy about your lining, but your follicles sound great! two at 14 and 15...my dr would be thrilled! Is there anything they can give you to improve your lining? When I was on injection only, I got ONE follicle. And I was up to a very high dose. I started getting nice multiple follicles when I changed to a Letrizole/injection combo. I did the Letrizole for 5 days, then did injections for two days and BAM...4 mature follicles. That seemed to be the combination that worked for me.

Hi, Left!! Nice to hear from you as always! Thanks for the hug!

Starry, I'm sorry you are suffering from MS all day. Here we try for months and months to get pregnant only to be sick the whole time making it next to impossible to enjoy. Not fair. We'll be here holding your hand as you get through your milestone. I can only imagine how hard it is to see it coming. 


Unexpected, I'm so sorry it was an evap :( Well, as they say, "you're not out yet!" Good luck, Hon.

AFM, CD 9 today. I had some injection meds left over from last cycle. Since they are mixed and therefore only good for 30 days and cost us $500, I decided to take what was left this cycle. I did one injection yesterday and I'll do another today. The plan is to do an at-home insem via syringe when my Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation monitor gives me the green light.

I'm enjoying my time away from the fertility office, and really hope that like lots of women my age, I'll just fall pregnant at home "naturally" lol.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey girlies, 

Moon, I'll be praying for ya (or my equivalent anyway) sorry it's rough, Stella is just fine, squirming away like a lil squirmy thing lol.

Left glad your doing well hope your gd test goes well, I'm still on rationed sugary things but I had apple pie and cream at lunch today yummy!

Starry I know it must be super hard for you, we'll all be hear for you and in 6 months time you'll wonder what you worried about. 

Unexpected don't count yourself out just yet, still a squinter it could just still be early, I do hope it darkens for you, but I know only too well how painful it is to have the hope.

Kat glad your feeling good about time away, you do hear the story sooo often about it happening when you stop trying tho it's very annoying when people tell you that lol

To everyone else much love.

I'm exhausted again today, I went out for a lovely lunch with my folks, and I went over to my parents and put my pram together! I was delivered in the week and I love it, and the car seat too so now I can bring her home just need to get the car fixed now lol
I started drinking raspberry leaf tea aswell it doesn't taste too bad, I figure 2 or 3 cups a day and we'll see, I'll never know if it helps as I won't have not used it if that makes sense, I'm also borrowing a friends TENS machine I figure I may as well try everything lol
I'm soooo ready for her to come now I just want a lil Stella cuddle!


----------



## Starry Night

I try not to complain about pregnancy stuff here. I just worry that it's all for nothing. But trying to stay positive.

pink - it really isn't all that much longer until Stella will be here. She'll come when she's ready.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ttcmoon! Yes my rational brain tries to keep me in check, but the irrational/emotional/wants-another-baby-so-bad part of me will grasp at any little thing to keep my hopes up. ;) Thanks for the kind words. Sorry the meds don't aren't working as well as everyone would like. Praying for you. <3

Hi left! Thanks for the hugs. :hugs: Glad you're doing great. Hope you don't find the drink for the GD test too yucky. I was worried about having to choke it down and I didn't think it was too bad really.

Thanks starry. <3 Hope you're feeling better soon and that in a couple of weeks you are breathing a sigh of relief. Sounds miserable right now. :hugs: I don't know if I've thrown up since childhood, but if I had to throw up even now, I think I'd still want my momma to hold my hair back!

Unexpected, so sorry for the BFN. I had high hopes! I have had several ICs that don't have a line with color but you can still see a "line" at certain angles where the line WOULD be if there was one. This most recent batch of ICs I got don't do that, but silly me--last couple of days I find myself wishing I had something to look at even if it's not a real line! I suppose it could still be early even with a frer so I will keep on hoping til the witch rears her ugly head.

Hi Kat, thanks for making me feel like I'm not actually crazy, haha! :hugs: It is totally yours and garfie's turn, so come on rainbows, get in their bellies! All our bellies for that matter! Good luck with the last of your meds and your at-home insems. It would be so so awesome if this did the trick! Glad you are enjoying your time away from the fertility office. Seems like that place kinda sucked your joy, even apart from the obvious hating that you have to be there. Time off from that may be just what the doctor ordered. :thumbup:

Pink, sounds like an exhausting day but a fun and exciting one. I've heard that the TENS machine is basically like magic, haha.

AFM, 11 dpo, another BFN this morning. I know I should wait longer after testing yesterday but I figure this is why I just buy ICs, haha. No symptoms today either way. AF due probably Tuesday.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. <3


----------



## Kat S

Eyemom, I'm so sorry you got a bfn :( What's the plan for next cycle?

AFM, though we're taking a break from the fertility office, we're still going to try at home again with the syringe. I'm tracking my ovulation using the Clearblue system again. Today is CD 10 and I got my first blinking smiley. Last time I got 3 days of blinking smiley before I got a solid smiley, so I'll assume I have at least one more day of blinking before we should try the syringe at-home insem.


----------



## eyemom

I don't know, I guess I need to think about that. Dr said after a couple of cycles after the hsg, next would be meds or iuis. I think I may want to ask about a couple more tests though first. So I may ask about doing some more blood work in the next cycle while giving it one more try. Then try either the meds or iui (I'm somewhat inclined to try meds first but I'll need to ask more questions). Feels weird to do meds when I've always ovulated on my own. But maybe it'd help with egg quality if that's the issue? 

I just wish I knew what was going on. Last pregnancy, I conceived on just the second cycle of trying. So how come it just quit working? Meds or IUIs might work, but it feels so much like just throwing a bunch of stuff and hoping something sticks.

Good luck Kat!


----------



## Unexpected212

AF due today and cramping and spotting so I think I'm out

Onto next month I guess!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat just a thought but both times I've fallen pg , we DTD min of 2 days before ov . I read somewhere that the little spermy being inside for at least 12-24 hours prior to meeting the egg gives them a better chance for insemination as they have to go through some transformation to be viable ?? Was in a doc I watched on u-tube . Might be worth a deposit before ya get a solid face ????


----------



## Kat S

Left, yup, that's the plan! Since I got three days of blinking smiley last time, I know I have at least one more day of blinking smiley. I figured we'd start the insem tomorrow night. I don't want to use his "good" batch too early and have them all die off before I ovulate, ya know? It seriously takes him a few days to "recharge" so I figure tomorrow is better than today. I think I might ovulate Thursday, so really, Tuesday is the Best Night for his Best Swimmers. Hrm...I'll think it over. Though sperm "can" live for "up to" 5 days inside a woman's body, I think most are done after two. Since I'm not a spring chickie anymore, I need as many viable sperm as possible to hit that egg on ovulation day. So maybe Monday/Wednesday is my best bet.


----------



## mowat

I should be on the same schedule as you this month Kat, if my cycle returns to normal (and not last months crazy long one!). I'm guessing I'll ovulate Thursday or Friday. Trying to get the timing right---DH can't perform too many nights in a row (we're old!) Think we'll try Monday and Wednesday and see how Thursday goes too. DS has the stomach flu, so hoping we don't get it too---yuck.


----------



## MamaTex

GL mowat and Kat!! You girls got this!!


----------



## Kat S

OK, Mowat! Let's do this thing!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Dang! There is so much to catch up on! I'll do personals tomorrow, I promise.

Just wanted to say I'm feeling much better emotionally. I really have this feeling that everything will be ok. I saw an episode of Grey's Anatomy where the main character Merideth wasn't able to have kids, so she adopted. And the look on her face when they finally got the little girl......well it was just so joyful. So I started thinking about adoption, and how I'd totally be ok with that. It gives me a peace of mind to know I have more options. My husband is kinda diggin the idea too. But first things first. Back surgery! Can't come soon enough!


----------



## mackjess

es, my niece and nephew are adopted. after 11 years of trying my sister decided that's what she needed to do to be a mom. about 3 years after bringing those wonderful kids into our lives, she asked me why the hell nobody talked to her about adoption sooner. she's happy they tried everything they did, but she wishes she had been more open to adoption about 5 years sooner. they are beautiful children and part of a blissful happy family. I encourage thinking about it. fertility issues are common with myself and all my sisters so dh and I had discussed it as an option after my miscarriage.


----------



## MamaTex

Eswemba, I am glad you are feeling better. You are just as much as much of a mom if not more to children who you take into your home. You are doing something extra special if that is the route one chooses to go.


----------



## Left wonderin

ES adoption is something very close to my heat too , I've got 2 adopted nieces and one nephew . There is a thread on bnb adoption journys that I stalk :cloud9: as at one point I also considered it . The thread is filled with wonderful stories of the journeys of the women . And SO many happy endings :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi Everyone, hope your all well and had a great weekend :)

AF got me! A day late which is a good think because it means on average my luteal phase is about 12 days which I'm happy with!

I have quite long cycles of 31 days and ovulate day 19 but it works out ok.

It was silly of me to think it'd happen first month both times (Even if the last time did end in MC)

Also in regards to adopting. After my miscarriage I did think that if I have more than one miscarriage I might think about adopting because I don't think I could continuously go through losses. I'm just not mentally strong enough.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I think that's wonderful es as an option for you like others have said it's such a wonderful thing to do, my granny was adopted it wasn't particularly 'happy' but hey it was the 20's things were different, I did think about it but I'm older and have mental health issues so I don't know that I would be viable, like you say get your back sorted first, your immediate pain is priority.

Ok ladies I think I might be single, my oh and I had a thing well it wasn't even a thing really he's so angry all the time and I just spend all my time telling him off I told him that our relationship just doesn't work anymore and he said that it's not worked since the miscarriage, I didn't think it was that bad but obviously he's not happy, he slept on the sofa last night and I was awake from 5-7 having contractions convinced it was the real thing but apparently not, he's gone off to work and I don't know if he'll be back.
So I'm 3 weeks off giving birth and my partner has left me, I seriously don't know what to do, I can't do anything on my own, I'm scared and my heart is breaking.


----------



## Starry Night

Unexpected - I am sorry that AF has caught you especially after those nasty evaps. But try to see it as a chance for your body to recover and get healthy for a beanie to snuggle into.

ES - glad that you're starting to feel better emotionally. I hope the physical pain heals soon too! I think adoption is a good thing to look into though it's not always an easy decision to make. But if your dh is on board that makes things a bit simpler. I hope you both find peace in whatever you decide and that however it happens, you WILL be parents one day. :hugs:

Pink - ah, sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear about your blow-up with your dh. TTC and pregnancy can be so hard on both partners and open up any cracks. It's such an emotional time. I do think it's not a good time to make huge decisions like break-ups due to hormones, etc, but you can't control his actions either. I hope he does come back from work or is willing to at least talk about why he feels unhappy. Do you have any close friends or family nearby? Someone who can come and check in on you?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Pinkcasi said:


> I think that's wonderful es as an option for you like others have said it's such a wonderful thing to do, my granny was adopted it wasn't particularly 'happy' but hey it was the 20's things were different, I did think about it but I'm older and have mental health issues so I don't know that I would be viable, like you say get your back sorted first, your immediate pain is priority.
> 
> Ok ladies I think I might be single, my oh and I had a thing well it wasn't even a thing really he's so angry all the time and I just spend all my time telling him off I told him that our relationship just doesn't work anymore and he said that it's not worked since the miscarriage, I didn't think it was that bad but obviously he's not happy, he slept on the sofa last night and I was awake from 5-7 having contractions convinced it was the real thing but apparently not, he's gone off to work and I don't know if he'll be back.
> So I'm 3 weeks off giving birth and my partner has left me, I seriously don't know what to do, I can't do anything on my own, I'm scared and my heart is breaking.

I'm sorry to hear that.

Relationships are hard. Our son was an unexpected pregnancy only 6 months into our relationship and we had loads of blows ups when I was quite heavily pregnant. Once he was here and things settled down we got stronger than ever.

The miscarriage however has made things really hard again. I'm emotional and angry a lot of the time and he didn't really know how to deal with it.

Hopefully your partner will come to his senses and realise this is the time you need him more than ever and he needs to put whatevers going on aside and be there for you and bump.

Fingers crossed for you that things get better xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Starry Night: Thank you for your kinds words. I know it'll happen when it's supposed to.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks girls, I don't know I really don't I just feel so far past the end of my tether I can't cope anymore.

I do have friends and family close but I don't want to tell anyone just yet as I don't want people thinking badly of him and I will rant and rave, plus telling people (irl) makes it a bit real.

There have been so many times during my pregnancy when I've told him I don't want him and he's said 'yeah yeah ok dear' and it's just hormones and we both know it but now I'm not angry I'm not ranting and raving and I wonder whether there is any way back.

I don't want to be left a single mum and I certainly don't want to be left 3 weeks before I'm due to give birth that's a stress I really don't need but staying together just because the alternative is too scary isn't right.

I just really don't know what to do :-(


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink big hugs to you ...... I'm with Starry now may not be the best time to make big decisions . Maybe press the "pause" button for a while . At least until Stella arrives and you are feeling physically better . Wether you like it or not Hormones are raging through your body !!!! And on top of it your in constant pain ans discomfort , not to mention anxious , worried , excited , terrified and overwhelmed !!!! ( all I'm thinking perfectly normal feelings and emotions at this stage ) 

Give yourself a break , be kind to yourself and concentrate on minding you !! And Stella . If this means OH sleeping on the sofa for a few weeks until you have space to make decisions so be it . At least your ride to the hospital maybe on offer !!! I hope he comes home and is willin got wait to make any big decisions for your relationship xxxxxxx


----------



## eyemom

ES it made me so happy to see you doing well. So glad you're feeling better about things. If you end up adopting, those children will most certainly be a huge blessing in your life and they will be so lucky to call you momma. No matter how you become a mom, it is exciting to know you will be one, one day. And you will be great. I think I'm nearly ready to consider adoption as well, but I don't think DH is there yet.

Pink, I'm so sorry you're going through such a rough time like this. I think Starry gives wise advice. I don't really know what to add, so I'll just offer my :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Unexpected, sorry you're out this cycle. :( "New cycle, new hopes" though!

AFM, I'm out too. AF hasn't gotten here properly, but it's 13 dpo and another BFN and I've begun spotting just a little. Not expecting AF until tomorrow, but we shall see. Might happen late tonight. So I'm pretty sure it's on to the next cycle for me as well. Blah. I was having a harder time of it yesterday but I'm coming around now.


----------



## Unexpected212

eyemom - next month is our month I can feel it :) also you are not out until the witch shows!

Pinkcasi - I think the girls are right. Concentrate on you and the baby for now and give yourself as much time and space as you need.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks lovlies I really hate complaining and I don't like slating my oh he really isn't that bad it's just difficult just now.
He's not coming home tonight he's staying at a friends to give us some space he said he'll be back tomorrow and we can talk, I'm really conscious that there are hormones flying about so I don't want to make any rash decisions, I'm just so scared that we can't go back, i never planned to be a single mum.

I'm sorry you gals are out onwards and upwards, still time for that Xmas beanie.


----------



## ttcmoon

ES- I am glad to know that you are feeling better emotionally.I would request you to give priority to your back pain first.Adoption is a great thing, definitely a very good way to become a mother.
But it is not so easy thing to go with.Both you and your DH need to be mentally prepared completely.Take your time and think over it.

Pink - I am so sorry dear...Big hugs for you.I am with starry and Left -This is not the correct time to make big decisions.Give him a call and tell him how much I need him at this moment, without losing temper.Sometmes even if it is not your mistake a sorry and a few kind words can make huge difference for you,your relationship and the small one coming soon.

Unexpected - I am sorry for your BFN dear.Sometimes luck just plays the cruel role.I am sure time will change soon and you will get BFP.I know it must be very hard to digest at this moment and you must be feeling low but next month when you get BFP you will just forget about this month.It will definitely happen..

mowat - Sorry to know about your DS's stomach flu.How is he doing now?BD well girl!Fingers crossed.

Kat - Go girl!May the swimmers meet the eggie asap!

Mamatex- How are you doing?

eyemom - I am so sorry.:hugs: I do not know what to say.I expected so much for you this time.I hope next month is yours.I will keep everything crossed for you.

Starry -You are almost at the end of first trimster.Did you announce your pregnancy yet?How is it going so far?


AFM - Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)


----------



## Kat S

Pink, I hope things are better after a day apart. It's possible your OH is freaked out by the fact that he's about to be a father and that his whole life is going to change. Makes some guys get squirrely. But as long as you keep your head down and remain as calm as you can (OMG you're having a baby - yay! How can you be calm?!?) and I bet when he sees his little daughter, all will become clear. Do any of his friends have kids yet? If not, he might be feeling suddenly alone and "out there" and scared. Everyone pays attention to the mom-to-be, but dads-to-be need some TLC, too. He might just need some reassurance that he's going to be a great dad. I don't know, but I hope he comes around!

Eyemom, ugh I'm so sorry :( There's nothing to say but "god this sucks".

AFM, I had acupuncture yesterday and shortly thereafter EWCM started (who saw that on a license plate? OMG that made me laugh so hard!). Did our at-home insemination last night. Volume was seriously low :/ Did my Clearblue ovulation test this morning and got another blinking smiley, so things are timed well so far. We have time for one more "go" tomorrow.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Kat S said:


> Pink, I hope things are better after a day apart. It's possible your OH is freaked out by the fact that he's about to be a father and that his whole life is going to change. Makes some guys get squirrely. But as long as you keep your head down and remain as calm as you can (OMG you're having a baby - yay! How can you be calm?!?) and I bet when he sees his little daughter, all will become clear. Do any of his friends have kids yet? If not, he might be feeling suddenly alone and "out there" and scared. Everyone pays attention to the mom-to-be, but dads-to-be need some TLC, too. He might just need some reassurance that he's going to be a great dad. I don't know, but I hope he comes around!
> 
> Eyemom, ugh I'm so sorry :( There's nothing to say but "god this sucks".
> 
> AFM, I had acupuncture yesterday and shortly thereafter EWCM started (who saw that on a license plate? OMG that made me laugh so hard!). Did our at-home insemination last night. Volume was seriously low :/ Did my Clearblue ovulation test this morning and got another blinking smiley, so things are timed well so far. We have time for one more "go" tomorrow.

I wish I could ies this as an excuse but he already has a son with his ex so it's not like this is new to him, it's completely different circumstances granted but he really should be the 'together' one, I know men are weird though and that's why I've made allowances for him but there's only so much leeway I can give I mean I thought that smashing up our car because he was drink driving would be the wake up call he needed but apparently not he behaves like his 18 or something yet I'm at fault because all I ever do is insult him and put him down I said 'don't give me reason to then!'

He's coming home tonight so we'll see what happens, I have my sweep tomorrow with the midwife and I really don't want to go on my own, I hope we can just bumble through until she gets here I can't do it on my own last night I just felt so lost and vulnerable, hopefully once she's here I'll feel stronger about going it alone if need be.


----------



## garfie

Ladies

So I got my CD21/22 blood test result back and it was 10 - I was fairly happy with that score (pos 3DPO) see chart. 

My dr (or should I say the receptionist) said 10 sorry no ovulation - :growlmad: and now I can't speak to my Dr until Thursday:growlmad: to see what all this means.

From what I know a 10 is okay right? showing I have Od - once again it is the stupid Drs thinking every woman Ovulates day 14 and has a period day 28.

So in theory if she thinks I have not Od what will she do?

I will try and catch up later - but I have had a crap day at work and now I can't even speak to my Dr:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

ttcmoon, thanks for cheering me on. Maybe next month is my month. I'd take an early Christmas present in the form of a bfp. :) As for you, I'm praying this IUI is the one! That's great about the 3 good follies. I guess maybe it stinks that the lining is somewhat patchy, but as you said, maybe you just need a not-so-"perfect" cycle to do the trick. As long as a bean finds a good place to stick then it's good right? I'm just guessing at how this works, but surely you still have a chance. You have a great outlook. FX!!

Kat, thanks for your support. <3 It totally does stink but I'm feeling more positive about things currently (of course it's a roller coaster but I'm at a good place atm). GL with your at-home insems! I guess only you know what's normal for your OH but it doesn't have to be a lot. When my DH gave his sample for the SA I was like...there's usually more right?? But it was still within the normal range for volume, and there were 250 mil swimmers in there. So doing this 2-3 times you surely have a good chance!

Hey garfie, sorry you're having a rough time of it. :( I don't know anything about the numbers, but I hope you can get some good answers and soon. :hugs::hugs:

AFM...CD2? Maybe 1? But counting it as 2 I guess. Always seems like it should be so straightforward, but some cycles it's hard to know how to call it. Feeling pretty okayish but still have some sad or angry moments. :-/ Meeting with a woman from church in a couple of weeks who has gone through almost the exact same thing as me. Looking forward to having someone to talk to face to face.


----------



## Starry Night

It really is helpful to have someone in real life to talk to. A woman at my church has also had 3 miscarriages. She is older now so that is long in her past but you never really forget so she has always been very understanding.


----------



## mowat

Even though I felt hot all night (and have a cold), but temperature this morning was the lowest its ever been. Hmmm. Just did an opk and it's looking pretty close. Don't bother calling tonight---we won't be answering the phone!


----------



## garfie

Mowat - :happydance: go girl :cry: you won't be answering my calls:haha:

Starry - I am pleased you have sadly found a kindred spirit - I think this is why I am on these threads as no one understands me in real life (my mum tries) but after 5 mc I think even she is getting a bit tired of me going on about it:cry:

Eye - How great would that be - your pregnancy test under the tree for DH - I have already done that one - wrapped my pregnancy test up - or perhaps you could get a little tee shirt saying I'm the eldest - see how long it takes him to realise (Oh look at me, my imagination is running wild):haha: Good luck anyway and I hope you get your Christmas wish:happydance:

TTC - What can they do about a patchy lining - hey maybe we all have that some months and that's why it doesn't happen? (it's only because yours is being examined) that we are all getting to know a different side to the story - very interesting about your IUI - fingers crossed as always:happydance:

Pink - How are things? - I agree with the others (but was sad when I read your post) don't do anything rash - I have been a single mum to a toddler and a baby (it wasn't easy) I left my xhubby (he was a violent man) when I was 3 months pregnant with my second - so deff see if you can work things out hun - it could just be an overload of hormones that is making things look strange at the moment. Also if in your heart you no there is no way back only you can make that decision and you will be strong enough for your Stella and you will be an excellent mum - as any mum on here will tell you when it comes to protecting our children we are animals:growlmad:

Kat - Hope your insem goes well - good to see you can still laugh some days it's hard so sending BIG :hugs: your way:flower:

Es - Sorry to hear your back is still giving you trouble - any dates yet?:hugs:

AFM - I have calmed down - and come to the conclusion the dr doesn't know what she is on about - testing me on 3DPO:haha: will be interesting to see what she has to say for herself on Thursday when I phone.:dohh:

Hugs to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcmoon

Eyemom- I loved the status in your signature,go and get the santa hat for your hubby soon.Do not forget to bring one for my dh as well!

garfie- you are right,this patchy uterus stuff can't even be controlled by the RE also.We all have it in some or other cycles.I loved your outlook towards life.May God bless you.How your two babies are doing?how old are they?

pink- how are you doing dear?did you had a chance to talk to your hubby.

starry-it is always good to find someone who has gone through the similar situation.I am sad for that lady but at the same time thanks to her for being there.

mowat - go girl!!!happy bd'ing

iui over for me.semen sample was good as far as motility and count is concerned but the morphology was pretty less,only 4%.I am still keeping my hopes high....only 14 days to go!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks girls and sorry I'm not doing personals I'm totally self absorbed just now, my oh came home last night but I was asleep in the sofa I just woke up and went to bed I was too tired for 'the talk' he slept on the sofa sndcthis morning we just went to the midwife, he's now gone off to work so we've not had chance to talk, it's weird and awkward but I texted him the other night and said that I love him and want to make it work he replied saying we'll get through this so I think as long as we both want it we can survive, it's just been so stressful for us both, we need to just stop and regroup I think but at the moment the priority has to be Stella.

Speaking of Stella midwife today, stretch and sweep blimey that's not nice is it?!? The first time I've been touched down there in a long time and it was not pleasant lol the mw said that 'things were happening' already I'm 37 weeks and it was my first sweep so I was expecting to me shut up tight but she said I was already moving along sooooo tho I don't expect her to show today it is possible she could come anytime argh!!!!!
It feels so weird down there and I don't know whether it's because of the poking or if things are moving, just have to wait and see I guess.
I did have a dream last night that my waters broke tomorrow in an antenatal class, maybe a premonition.

Hope your all well good luck for Xmas bfps xx


----------



## ttcmoon

Dear Pink...I am sure both of you can really work it out.I am sending you loads of positive vibes for both your relationship and Stella.
We all are eagerly waiting for Stella...I know you are having discomforts but that is the beauty of motherhood.You have been waiting so long for this time to come..Aren't you?All the best for your journey :)


----------



## Kat S

Pink, glad there is a move in the right direction, both for your relationship and your pregnancy. It's interesting to hear what you are feeling in these last days/weeks. Good luck!

Garfie, yeah, shouldn't she be testing more like 7 dpo?? Wow.

Ttcmoon, fingers crossed the IUI is a success!!

AFM, cd 13 and anther day of blinking smiley. Hrm :/ I'm wondering if I might not be ovulating this cycle. Well, we'll see what tomorrow brings. Wondering if we should wait an extra night to do the at home insem. Allowing him 2 days in between will improve his sample, but allow less times we can do an insem before the possible O.


----------



## eyemom

Woo hoo, go mowat! 

Garfie, thanks. ;) Even if I got a bfp, there's no way I could hold it in til Christmas. ;) Plus, he's always asking, "When do you start testing? Did you test yet?" I should know one way or the other by Dec 7 or 8ish, depending when I ov. Anyway, GL talking to the doctor, oh boy wish I could be a fly on the wall. ;)

Tangent but thought you ladies might get a kick out of this. One of those things that I've gotten so used to I hardly think of it. But my husband calls the "window," "necessex." Necessary+sex. So he'll ask, "When do we start necessexing?" LOL :haha:

ttcmoon, here is a hat for your DH: :xmas12:
;) I am loving your PMA girl. High hopes for you!

Hey pink, sounds like things are working out. Wishing you the best. If you both want it to work, I think it can. Just caution when the baby blues hit, it might not all be kittens and sunshine after Miss Stella is here, but even so, his own words "we'll get through this." Things WILL calm down. <3 Onto more exciting things, that sounds like an encouraging visit with the MW. And umm...yeah...that sweep is kinda...yowsa! I was 2 cm dilated at 36 weeks and the doctor (wasn't mine, saw a partner that day) warned me not to get too excited. Well I took that advice to the extreme and found myself packing half my stuff totally last-minute between contractions. Hahahaha ohhh girl I bet you can find a better balance than I did. Exciting that things are moving! Oh boy as I'm typing I'm just getting more and more excited for you, hahaha.

Kat, I had kind of a weird one like that last cycle. That is a tough call (about the timing). You could try splitting the difference and doing it in the morning but idk maybe that's a bad idea.

I've had this window open FOREVER so I'm gonna go ahead and post and if there's any catching up to do I'll have to do it later! But not trying to skip over anyone! <3

Edit: phew, no new posts since I started this one. *lol* Hope everyone else is doing alright. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

GD FLU! I just knew this would happen. OH came home from dog class last night to inform me he had the flu. I'm home now at lunch and he's still feeling crappy. Well, he'd better feel "better" by tonight or I might just need to find someone else to inseminate this egg! And I'm sure I'll have the flu as soon as he's better.

Hi to everyone! Good luck Kat. Good luck Pink. Love the "necessexing" Eye---my OH just says "just tell me when it's time". Romantic.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Eye love the necessasexing lol I will remember that if I ever ttc again.
And I've had my bag packed for weeks I'm so organised it's ridiculous lol, 75% effaced I don't know what that means but hopefully it means she's not far away.

Mowat sorry to hear your dh is poorly just tell him it's necessasex sick or not lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh and also tell me what on earth is a winter melon lol it looks like a marrow, my oh is a chef and he's never heard of a winter melon :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Ladies

So finally the doctor contacts me (not the original one she's busy):wacko:

So what does he say:-

"Have you heard of clomid"
"Yes I have"
"Well I'm reluctant to prescribe it - at your age you're a higher risk of cysts multiple pregnancies etc"
"Ok so what now"
"So I think I should refer you back to the FS"
"Ok"
"Yes I can see you have had 5 m/c I presume you are still trying"
"Correct"
" If you've had 5 m/c - you must Ovulate"
"That's what I thought - but the test tells me otherwise"
"Yes 10 or under suggests no ovulation - so I think the best way forward is back to the FS"
"Ok - so if I become pregnant this cycle it will be a miracle"
"Yes" and he laughed:haha:

So ladies keep your fingers crossed for a miracle BFP to prove them all wrong :haha:

5DPFO (5 Days Past Fake Ovulation) and counting:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, wow that wasn't terribly helpful of him, was it? Well, good luck anyway!!

AFM, CD 14 and another day of blinking smiley on the ovulation monitor. I don't think I'm ovulating this cycle. I read that late ovulation rarely results in pregnancy, so even if I do ovulate later this week, it seems to be a bust.


----------



## garfie

Kat -Thanks hun :hugs: oh don't say that you are out on CD14 - remember this is an un medicated cycle for you right? - otherwise there is no hope for me I didn't O until CD20 this cycle and just so you know my last pregnancy was O on CD16:happydance:

So come on lady grab some PMA with me - we are not out yet:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

garfie said:


> Kat -Thanks hun :hugs: oh don't say that you are out on CD14 - remember this is an un medicated cycle for you right? - otherwise there is no hope for me I didn't O until CD20 this cycle and just so you know my last pregnancy was O on CD16:happydance:
> 
> So come on lady grab some PMA with me - we are not out yet:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Really?? Oh, I should stop listening to Dr. Google!! That makes me feel much better! Thank you for telling me that :)


----------



## Starry Night

I ovulate on CD26 and I have gotten 5 bfps. Actually, I conceived my son on a 70 day cycle so I ovulated on CD50 something. I mean, late ovulation results in a higher risk of miscarriage but you can get a baby that way (my son is living proof). and this pregnancy seems to be going well. I find out on Monday if there is a heart beat. Nervous!!!

Anyways, don't give up just because your cycle doesn't go by the text book.


----------



## Kat S

Starry, thank you! That really does make me feel better. And OMG good luck on Monday!!


----------



## garfie

Starry - Good luck on Monday hun - can't wait for an update on your rainbow baby:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh starry will be thinking of you and hoping hard!
It'll be good news I can feel it! xx


----------



## mackjess

You've been so sick still, I know it's going to be great news Starry!

Kat and Garfie, lots of PMA and prayers your way lovelies.


----------



## eyemom

Pink, I was looking at your ticker trying to figure out what that was! I had not heard of a winter melon either. I googled it and I still don't think I've ever tasted one or even seen one in person??

Garfie, hoping you get your miracle! Show those Drs! :thumbup:

Kat, I just wanted to echo what all the ladies have said already, more eloquently than I could or am about to....

So you know that show "I didn't know I was pregnant"? Those ladies are always like, "I don't have regular periods so it wasn't weird to not have one." They must have SUPER long cycles to not miss a period for 9 mos and you know they wouldn't have a super long luteal phase, unlikely to be longer than 18 days. So they have to be ovulating WAY late. So to ovulate on Day 16 or even later wouldn't necessarily be bad at all, you could still have about a ~30 day (or so) cycle (depending on your LP) which is still normal. To be a little less extreme with my example :haha: you hear about all kinds of ladies with irregular periods talking about how they managed to get pg whether on accident :-/ or with considerable effort, but in any case it happens. So chin up girl keep up the PMA you never know when your body will surprise you...in a good way. ;)


----------



## Unexpected212

I ovulate late. Day 19 of a 31 day cycle but I still have a 12 day luteal phase so it's ok

I've got pregnant twice. Once was a surprise and the second was the 1st month trying it just sadly ended in miscarriage so I don't think it's always a bad thing as obviously my son is here :)


----------



## MamaTex

Hey y'all!! I don't have too much to add. Just know that I am rooting for everyone TTC and continuing to follow journeys. I don't want to talk about baby stuff on this thread, as I know it can be hard to read when you are actively trying. I will say that I am very excited about the holidays. Well, sort of. For the past few years I have spent much of Thanksgiving day with my husband's family. On Christmas Eve we have traveled to Galveston, Texas to his sister's house to open presents. On Christmas Day I will go and visit my parents after we do our thing at our house. This year my husband qualifies for two weeks of vacation, which he wants to use the week of Thanksgiving and the week of Christmas. My husband wants to spend more time than I want with his family. I want to start our own traditions and not have so much of his vacation time taken up by quality time with his family. He works a lot as it is (hence why I feel a baby won't happen any time soon, even if he wanted one because he works so much), so I understand him wanting to spend time with family he doesn't regularly see, but I want to spend time with him alone too. Blah. Anyhow, I am still hoping for the best for everyone. Best of luck and well wishes to all!


----------



## Kat S

CD 15 and another "blinking smiley" today. Thanks for all of your late ovulation stories, everyone! Thing is, I've been as regular as clockwork until this cycle. If I normally ovulated late I wouldn't worry about it, but this is a one-off. I can't help but doubt I'm just ovulating late. Well, since I don't think this happened before, I need to hope it won't happen again next month. We'll just have to hope for better in December. The last time I found I was pregnant was in December, so I can't help but hope I get a bfp by then. I hate the thought of passing that milestone with nothing.


----------



## Starry Night

Passing any sort of milestone without anything to show for it really stinks. Kat, I really admire your ability to press on and continue to fight. I'm not sure I would have been that strong. I really hope you get your bfp before then.


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> Passing any sort of milestone without anything to show for it really stinks. Kat, I really admire your ability to press on and continue to fight. I'm not sure I would have been that strong. I really hope you get your bfp before then.

Ditto. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Hi Mama! It's really hard trying to have a real holiday when you feel like you have to visit family too. Hope you get it figured out. It costs a small fortune for us to fly anywhere, so when we always have to go visit family on our vacations it sucks. THey live on the opposite side of the country so we always have to go for at least 2 weeks to make it worth it.

I'm having a weird cycle too Kat (if that makes you feel any better). With the stomach flu in our house we didn't even start trying until after FF says I ovulated. What? I think they must be off this month. I only got a somewhat positive OPK after they say I ovulated. Huh? We've got to figure out something to help make this necessexing (is that spelled right Eyemom?) easier. The pressure is not helping my OH. Maybe we should just do it every few days all month and I shouldn't tell him when I'm ovulating? I'm at the point of asking him to see the doctor. This month won't be my month for sure, don't think I'll even bother using the progesterone. It's going to be a long wait until next month when I can't even really be hoping for a BFP this month.


----------



## eyemom

I haven't been anywhere on vacation except to see family in over 6 years, and DH's family is now only 2.5 hours away. Ohhh family problems. But I haven't taken a full week off (close though, a time or two) in over 5 years. Sigh. Hope everyone gets some much-needed away time one way or another. That is hard.

Mowat, don't you hate that? So confusing. And yes, I think you spelled that right, LOL. It's easy to get carried away. Necessecessecessecessex.........

I'm wondering the same thing for us. I try to think about it from the male POV when there is pressure to perform, and my DH feels the pressure a lot too. Because he REALLY wants this baby too, and he knows how much I want the baby. As the woman, it's nice to be able to enjoy it, but if necessary, we can just lay there and let the man make his deposit. Gosh that sounds awful. But it's lower pressure, in a way. But anyway, we've contemplated doing just every other day, but every time we get down to when I'm 99.99% sure I'm about to ovulate, I just can't bring myself to let a day go by. But if you can, maybe DTD every 2-3 days just about all the time might take some pressure off. My DH is always asking how the OPK turned out though so I can't even be sneaky.

Pretty boring part of the cycle around here. Hope everyone else is doing alright.


----------



## mowat

Yep, you nailed that one right on the head Eye---they kind of do all the work sometimes. I was thinking of looking into home insemination kits. Is that weird? Thought it might take some of the pressure off? Probably not though.


----------



## Kat S

Mowat, we're using an at-home insem kit. It's clinical, but gets the job done!


----------



## eyemom

I don't think it's weird. It's not my first pick either, but I'd do it. DH would never go for it though. He's very much, "a baby is the product of our LOOOOOOVE"  (those aren't his exact words but that is the sentiment). He really does want another baby desperately, but from what he's saying last few days, it sounds like he's reaching a stage where he feels like if we just get the one he can accept it. Me though...still desperate.


----------



## Unexpected212

So bored and fed up of waiting. Months seem to take forever when your TTC


----------



## garfie

Unexpected - that's true Hun we end up wishing our lives away:cry:

Eye - we're not even on the same page he says time is coming to a
close I disagree - so far I'm winning as the dr has referred me back to the fs because of non ovulation - however I seem to be 7DPFO with a nice temp spike never had one of those:haha:

Mowat - good luck Hun whichever way you decide to go :hugs:

Kat - how are your opks going? :hugs:

Afm - had a temp spike today ff says 7dpo but put same details in ovu friend it says 15dpo - er not much of a difference:haha:

I am testing tomorrow even though I will only be 8dpo:haha: as last month she came at 8dpo and I never got to test:growlmad:

Have a nice day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey girls, sorry it's not going to plan for some of you, chin up though xx

I don't really have much to add it's all very unexciting here, my oh and I are alright ish, we talked the other night and sorted some things out but then the next day I had a freak out and we ended up having a text argument, were still alright as I apologised and told him that I think it's just that I'm stuck at home allll the time and I'm going mental then I take it all out in him.
He told me today that he's handed his notice in at work as he's not enjoying it and it causes problems for us because he works stupidly long hours, is tired all the time, he works evenings, weekends bank holidays the lot it means he never gets to see his family, and when he does get a day off he needs to just sleep, I don't know how I feel about him quitting 2.5 weeks before I have a baby though what will we do financially?!?!?!
It's crazy but at the same time if he's not happy and it's effecting us then sod it, we'll manage somehow, he's due some holiday pay and he can get a new job after Stella's here one that guys better with our family.

Ok do considering I said I didn't have anything to add I've written a wall of text lol sorry, still no movement on the baby front, just about to tuck into a bowl of pineapple chunks tho!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't been around. I have been suffering from extreme exhaustion and been nauseeous all day long. I am going to try and catch up today but we are talking about 10+ pages O_O

HERE I GO!! :)


----------



## Starry Night

pink - I know finances are a reality but I think your dh is making a good decision if he is that unhappy with his work. Not being able to see his family would be very hard. I know there was a time when my dad had terrible stress at his work and we all bore the brunt of it. It was the only time in my life when I seriously though my parents would divorce. We were all constantly being grounded and yelled at for nothing. It finally got so bad that he had to go on medication. It sounds like both you and your dh are under so much pressure and mental strain that it just breeds fights. I hope he is able to find a new job soon. In the meantime, let him have his 'down' time. I'm sure you'll find a way to get by.

My thoughts are with everyone else. I can get my bfps relatively easy so I always feel akward joinging the conversation with those lttc. I always fear I'll say something patronizing. I can feel the ache and longing in your posts and I say little prayers for you all.


----------



## Kat S

I never got a positive opk on either test brand. Oh well. Oddly enough, my boobs hurt a LOT and haven't felt that way since I was pregnant last winter. Weird that I get that symptom the very month I don't ovulate. I wonder if it's related? Like, the hormone situation going on with the non-ovulation caused the breast tenderness?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> pink - I know finances are a reality but I think your dh is making a good decision if he is that unhappy with his work. Not being able to see his family would be very hard. I know there was a time when my dad had terrible stress at his work and we all bore the brunt of it. It was the only time in my life when I seriously though my parents would divorce. We were all constantly being grounded and yelled at for nothing. It finally got so bad that he had to go on medication. It sounds like both you and your dh are under so much pressure and mental strain that it just breeds fights. I hope he is able to find a new job soon. In the meantime, let him have his 'down' time. I'm sure you'll find a way to get by.
> 
> My thoughts are with everyone else. I can get my bfps relatively easy so I always feel akward joinging the conversation with those lttc. I always fear I'll say something patronizing. I can feel the ache and longing in your posts and I say little prayers for you all.

Thanks starry, I think he'll end up staying, he has a meeting with his boss on Monday to 'talk it through' the more I think about it the more I like the idea of him being here. You're right tho I recon were both wound so tight just now, I was just talking to him on FaceTime and just snapped and hung up on him he called back and I'm in tears I have no idea why really other than so hormonal and so stressed, I know he could get a hundred jobs elsewhere he's a chef and people always need food, and he's good too way too go for that place, can you believe he's been at work since 10am he owner of the place called up at about 7pm saying to make sure there was a chef still there at about 11pm as he'll be dropping in and will want food, the kitchen closes at 10pm, it's now midnight and this guy still hasn't shown up! It's disgraceful how taken for granted he is.


----------



## mowat

Do you temp Kat? I'm not finding the opks making a lot of sense lately, but my temps seem to be showing a clearer picture. I never really got a clear positive this month, but my temperatures show ovulation. Might be worth a try---it's certainly cheap!

Maybe it's just me Garfie, but your chart looks pretty good, no? Seems a lot clearer then last month. Good luck with testing!

Good luck Pink! Sounds like OH leaving his job might be a good decision. Hopefully things will work out over the next couple of weeks.

Well, after putting today's temperature in FF, it changed my ovulation date. Doesn't seem like a big deal since we didn't really manage to DTD during my fertile period. However, on the day FF is now saying I ovulated, we did DTD, however (sorry, tmi alert!) the "climax" was not in the right place. I did try to put "stuff" where it should have gone---if you know what I mean! So, my dilemma is whether I should bother starting progesterone when it is highly unlikely that sperm met egg. Thoughts? I feel like if I start the progesterone I'll just be wasting it, but if I suddenly find out I'm pregnant I'll be upset I didn't start! Really, what are the chances!


----------



## eyemom

Hey Pink, hope the issue with your OH's work at least results in some positive changes that make everyone happier. Well, boss man doesn't have to be happy if he's only happy working people into the ground, goodness. Can't put a price on your well-being, so good luck with all that. In any case, glad things are going better between you two.

Starry, occasionally I feel awkward as a LTTTCer joining in discussion with people who aren't, but ONLY because I sometimes forget not everyone is in the same boat. No one ever makes me feel that way. I don't recall you ever saying something patronizing. You're always kind and supportive. I hang out in this thread because we all desperately want our rainbows (and some already have their rainbows and that is so encouraging) and I hang out in another thread for secondary infertility. So I cover the bases that way. ;) We all have our own struggles in this journey. Thanks for your prayers. <3

Garfie, good luck!

mowat, that is a tough call, but since it's not impossible, I think I'd take it. Better safe than sorry? If you take it when you didn't need it, it's more of a "poop that sucks that I used that." But if you don't take it when it might help, I'd hate to see you kicking yourself. But I don't know, don't come after me if you end up upset that you "wasted" it. But really I don't know if you could really waste it when you just can't know. Anyway, fx. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I agree with eye Mowat , you only regret the things you didn't do not the things you did . There is always a chance .xxxxxxxx I also agree Opk were never accurate for me , temping is what really showed a clear pattern over time .


----------



## Kat S

OMG. OOOOMMMMMGGGGG!!! I finally got a positive OPK on the Clearblue! I had some EWCM last night and I thought "Huh?" and sure enough, positive this morning. I'd given up, so we didn't do the syringe last night. We last did it Thursday I think. I'll get him to do it after the gym this morning.


----------



## MamaTex

GL Kat!


----------



## eyemom

Woo wooo! Go Kat! Maybe it's good that you took a break for a few days before now. Now, maybe it'll be a really good sample. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

I even got a + on the internet cheapie!! 

Remember how last time I used those, I got a + on the Clearblue, but not the IC; and I got a + on the IC like 2 or 3 days AFTER the + on the Clearblue? At least this time everyone is on the same page!


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats on your positive OPK Kat! Good luck on the home insemination!:happydance:

Starry, I originally joined this group a few months after my MC not really expecting to become a LTTTCer........but I did. You shouldn't worry about saying something that would hurt our feelings. I've never been offended or saddened by anything anyone has said on here, and sometimes I feel like what I post can be super depressing or take away from other people who are trying to celebrate their pregnancies or TTC milestones. I'm personally in a good accepting place, and love to hear success stories!

Mowat, you should do the progesterone. Sperm has an amazing ability to find its way to where it needs to go!

Pink, i hope that as you come to the end of your pregnancy and welcome your little girl into the world, all of these stressors ease up. I hope you are able to focus on the joy of bringing new life into the world. Everything else will work itself out.

Hi everyone else! Garfie, sweets, mama, left, never, Mack, unexpected, moon......all you guys!

AFM, spinal fusion is set for December 9th. I'm so ready to get this over with and feel like new!


----------



## Left wonderin

ES hopefully you will get a whole new lease of life !! I as some one who suffers with severe back pain on and off can only imagine what life is like to live with it every day . Mine there is no exhalation for , I've been semi diagnosed with fibromyalgia but I don't think that's it as its not consistant enough . Anyway roll on the 9th and a new women :) 

YAHOOOOOOO Kat for the positive , go get that spermy girl :)


----------



## mowat

Go Kat go! What cycle day are you?


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Go Kat - fingers crossed for you hun:hugs::hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, go Kat!!! Oh, how I hope this is your lucky month!

ES - I"m glad that they're not making you wait a super long time for your surgery. I really hope you can finally be free from your back pain. 

afm - today is the big day. Going to see if a heart beat can be found. I'm definitely a bundle of nerves. Last night I got MASSIVE cramps and I was so terrified especially when I had to go to the toilet and I felt this horrible pressure on my cervix. I really, really thought it was the end. but then the pressure shifted and it turned out my IBS was acting up. Oi. It did put the pressure on though as I got gobs and gobs of clear cm directly afterwards. If things had been going poorly in there I'm sure that awful bm would have ended it. It rattled me for the rest of the night.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Go Kat!

Es i hope you get some relief for your back and you can get back to the job in hand.

Starry, I nearly hyperventilated reading that! I'm thinking of you today and every day, I have faith in your lil bean, you have no idea how much I want this for you, to be so invested in someone you've never met, weird lol

Today is a nothing day for me hooray, it's watching crappy telly in my bed clothes ahh good times :happydance:


----------



## Unexpected212

So this is my second month of TTC since the miscarriage in August.

I'm taking folic acid and we are going to BD EVERY day from the end of AF until whenever lol. I have read studies that say every day can decrease sperm quality but others say it's the best way. Whatever happens it'll be fun!

I'm still just doing OPK's...part of me wants to start temping but I feel like I'll get even more obsessed then

I hope everyone is well and that you all had a lovely weekend!

Sending baby dust to all of us TTC and sending good luck and well wishes to all of those expecting on here x


----------



## Kat S

Starry, sending all my good and positive energy your way! Please let us know :)

ES, I'm glad you are getting your back taken care of, and soon. How long after the surgery can you ttc?

Mowat, yesterday (day of + opk) I was CD 17. I go in for acupuncture this morning, so perhaps that can help encourage good things.


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, I'm not sure about exactly when, but I'm pretty sure the fusion has to be complete.....like the vertebrae have to be completely fused together and healed. Which could take up to 6 months. Only because I can imagine a growing fetus would start putting pressure on the spine and if it's not completely healed, it might be a bad situation. But we might also just start looking into adoption. I'll see how I feel when the time comes!

Starry, how did your scan go? I'm really hoping you have good news.:hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Oh starry, I've been thinking of you a lot. Praying for a great scan. It must be so scary. I really think though even the worst BM can't hurt a baby. And I've heard CM can be all over the map (what a weird figure of speech in this context) when pregnant. I am awaiting good news but I can only imagine how you feel. I'm with pink...we are really rooting for you.

Unexpected, temping really does add to the obsession. But I keep doing it in part because after a while I want to know when I can finally take a break from all the action, heh.

I've heard every day is best UNLESS there's an issue with sperm count and then maybe every other day.


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, ladies. My appointment is in about 5 1/2 hours (I had insomnia so my earlier post was from the middle of the night). It's not an actual scan...just a doppler. But if they can't find a heart beat I will beg for a scan. The wait is killing me.

I will try to update but my appointment is in the city so we always make a day of it and we will be visiting friends in the evening while we are there. So it may be late before I post anything. Just to warn you.

Last night my mom texted me from some winter retreat she is on with her church begging me to text her the moment I find out how things are going. She never texts. I was wanting to anyways but I didn't know what her text plan was so was going to text my dad instead. I guess I'll text both now.


----------



## Kat S

OK, Starry. Thanks for warning us it would be a while. Otherwise we would worry you got bad news and retreated to your bed.


----------



## Unexpected212

Starry - Hoping and praying everything goes well for you and they find the heartbeat nice and easily so your mind can be at rest xx

Eyemom - I think if I have no success this month I will start temping. I have my fingers crossed for both of us that this is our month! Christmas BFP's all around I hope! I find it weird that really I've been trying since August and I've been pregnant once but I'm not pregnant now. It's quite hard to come to terms with sometimes. 

Kat S - Hi! Hoping you get your xmas bfp as well! I think I may have read some of your journal once. Sending you all the babydust I can. Congrats on the positive OPK :)

ES- Good luck with everything :)

Pinkcasi - I'm having a lazy day today. Having the week off because it's my birthday this week :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Unexpected, happy birthday and good for you, gotta have a pj day now and again and just chill out and try to not stress about anything.

Starry starry starry, it's supposed to be my chill day and I'm worrying about you! Lol bit worrying that's not the right word just hoping for the best, don't worry if it's late, so nice that you get to make a day of it and see friends, it's a happy day I just know it!!

Es best to make sure your totally 'fixed' I guess you can carry on trying even if you start the ball rolling with adoption, don't you just hear that story all the time that people adopt then fall pregnant and end up with 2 lil babies, it happend to a celebrity not do long ago hmm now who was that...

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## ESwemba84

How did it go Starry?


----------



## garfie

Good luck starry- come on rainbow baby :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

Just lurking...But had to pop in and let Starry know my FX and my prayers sent. Now where are you ma'am:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Houston, we have a heart beat!!! :wohoo:


I only got to listen for about 4 seconds but it was enough. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## eyemom

Yayayayayayayyyyyy~~~!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I have to get my DD in the tub, but I had to pop in and say that much at least!


----------



## mackjess

yay starry!


----------



## LastGlamourai

Looking for my rainbow baby, too! Going to try to hold off testing until my dr. appt on Dec. 4th. It will be hhhaarrrrddd LOL!


----------



## mowat

I just knew it Starry! You must have been on cloud 9 all day!

Hi Glamourai. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Kat S

Starry, I'm SO happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, everyone. It's still a long road but I feel like I have passed the first major hurdle. I'm still actually really nervous which I find surprising. I thought today would ease most of my fears. Now I find myself saying "I'll feel fine after my next appointment". When will the worry end? Oh well. The anxiety still is not as bad as it was with DS' pregnancy. That was crushing. Now I'm quite nervous but I feel like I'm able to stand up beneath it.

Welcome, Glamourai. I hope you're able to get your rainbow soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoooooooooooooo :) I am over the moon for you and oh :) Starry I'm so so thrilled. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh starry I'm actually crying I'm so happy for you!!!!!

The worry doesn't end but you know that but it's the first hurdle over, this one is a keeper I just know it, it's a real lil fighter, just try and relax till next appt, I know that's easier said than done.

Glamourai welcome, sorry bout that you came in in the middle if some wonderful news we had been waiting eagerly for, good luck to you, you'll get some good support from this bunch of ladies.


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay Starry!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Unexpected212

Today I'm feeling a bit down! I know I've only been trying since August with one MC in the middle of that but I'm still feeling down. 

Someone on my Facebook just announced they are having a baby and they are a serious drug/heroin addict who posts scary things every day about gun/knife crime and drugs in their life. Just made me sad.

It's not my place to say who deserves a baby and who doesn't. That's not what I'm thinking. It just made me sad.

Also this cycle is draggginggg


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh sorry unexpected it sucks when you get the anounancements especially when you have an opinion about that person and let's be honest we all do have opinions, it's just not fair, but aug is not all that long, I know it feels like forever at the moment but you'll get there. x


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks!

Hope things are ok for you at the moment :) you must be so excited! Not long at all now :)

Yeah I try not to judge people. I always think people should live however they want as long as it isn't hurting anyone else, but to bring a child into the situation she is in just seems wrong. But who knows, it might be what she needs and it might help her to turn her life around .I hope so. 

I was way more relaxed about it until I had the M/C now the desire to get pregnant is ridiculously intense.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah I'm not too bad, everytime I have Braxton hicks I think this is it lol
Last night and sorry if this is tmi, me and oh thought we'd try and 'urge her out' :winkwink: before we could even get down to :sex: the Braxton hicks kicked in and really ruined the mood, oh got excited thinking that he had kick started labour :haha:

I'm terrible for judging based on first impressions I don't mean to but :shrug: it happens, maybe like you say it'll be the making of her, you just have to hope for the best I guess.
Having a mc changes everything, before mine we were NTNP afterwards it was the only thing in the world I had to be pregnant again, I felt like such a failure I had to make it right and I was lucky that it happened for me relatively fast but it nearly tore my relationship and mental health apart, so be careful. x


----------



## Unexpected212

I remember BDing to try and induce labour. I just felt so huge and uncomfortable we soon gave up on that idea lol.

I never had ANY braxton hicks. My contractions that I had when I was in labour were the only contractions I felt.

Yeah I feel like I am obsessing. OPK's every day from end of my period (incase my cycle changes) and then I'm testing from like 8dpo.

I know I am blessed to have a beautiful son and that in the grand scheme of things I'm so lucky, but I just want to be pregnant and it's all I can focus on.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah it wasn't a good plan but I feel a bit bad as poor oh has gone without for months now cos I've been in so much pain, but there's something very unsexy about sex when you can feel another human moving inside you before he's gotten anywhere near lol

Bh are horrible, I worry now that when it's real I'll not be able to tell the difference lol they say bh don't hurt pah they bloody well do!

I get it I really do, the desire, the need, we all do and the more your made to wait the more impatient you get, it's normal I think when you want it badly.


----------



## Unexpected212

It makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one who has felt this way or will feel this way. Thank you.

Yeah I get that. When I was pregnant with DS I had a bleed early on (that they think was implantation) But it meant I didn't go near my husband for about 3 months. Then between 3-6 months pregnant everything was great in that department but after about 6 months....god It was uncomfortable!!!

Hope your lil girl comes nice and on time for you :)


----------



## LastGlamourai

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.

Starry, I had been catching up on your posts and wanted to say Congrats! I know you must be over the moon.

Unexpected, just sending you a big hug. I know how sad and frustrating it can be.


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> Yeah it wasn't a good plan but I feel a bit bad as poor oh has gone without for months now cos I've been in so much pain, but there's something very unsexy about sex when you can feel another human moving inside you before he's gotten anywhere near lol
> 
> Bh are horrible, I worry now that when it's real I'll not be able to tell the difference lol they say bh don't hurt pah they bloody well do!
> 
> I get it I really do, the desire, the need, we all do and the more your made to wait the more impatient you get, it's normal I think when you want it badly.

I had the same worry about not being able to tell the difference between BH and real contractions, but contractions are definitely distinguishable from BH. Not to scare you, but the breathing exercises I learned in my class didn't help lol. Of course, everyone's experience is different but no worries. My biggest advice is to not tense up and to just let the contraction come. If you feel it is too much, there is nothing wrong at all with accepting pain medication or an epidural. I personally just opted for the epidural because I didn't want narcotics in my system or the baby's, but it is a personal choice. Can't believe the day is almost here. It could literally be any day now!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Houston, we have a heart beat!!! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> I only got to listen for about 4 seconds but it was enough. :cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance:


----------



## Tricia173

So happy for you starry! I don't think the worries ever go away, at 25 weeks I still worry something will happen...


----------



## Starry Night

Unexpected - pregnancy announcements are always hard but even more so when it seems the person is bringing a child into a dangerous situation. I'm pretty easy going (for instance, I don't care if a person is very poor. They still deserve a child, imo) But dangerous situations....I just can not stand to hear about it...especially after a loss. There is a girl many women in my church know who was pregnant with her 4th kid and, as I am the pastor's wife, they thought it was my duty to go help her or talk to her as she was very troubled and social workers were threatening to take her kids away. She would beg people for money and then turn around and get a manicure or buy new clothes for herself. I was like, um, I just had 2 miscarriages in a row. I don't want to see any pregnant ladies, never mind one who can't take care of the ones she already has. I outright told people that I would have a VERY hard time being nice to her. I begged some of the ladies who actually knew her personally to deal with her. I am a stranger who has no sympathy. In the end, her kids were all taken away, including the baby who was born later. I find those situations really unfair and I don't feel badly for saying so. I don't wish bad on anyone so I hope things work out for this girl but I do feel I wish I was the one with four children.


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Starry brilliant news - I'm not going to say relax (cos you can't and I fully understand that) but take it easy - you're growing a precious little bundle - come on rainbow baby:kiss:

Welcome Last to an awesome group :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sweetz33

Oy vey I did it again. SO sorry ladies. 

Pink there is a very distinct difference between bh and the real deal. You will notice the difference. As for the breathing...yeah that was a huge fail for me too.LOL

Starry yay for heartbeat!

Tricia I was worried until I popped out lil man and am still worried Haha

Welcome to the newbies!

AFM - This lil bean is taking a lot out of me. I juat can't seem to get enough sleep i hate being so out of it and sharing with everyones journeies. :'( . This time around it is very different. I'm hoping that means team pink  Had pregnancy verification appt so i can change my insurance. Now just waitin on verification it is changed so i can see an OB.

I am so sorry if I missed anyone..like I said, super out of it....my love to all


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok ok I'm still lurking and taking a break but I can't stay silent when great news or someone needs encouragement has posted...YAYY GREAT NEWS STARRY!!! Soooo happy for you :wohoo: :wohoo: Now Grow baby grow!!

Welcome Last to an awesome group!!

Ok now I'm crawling back in my hole to lurk and back silent again.....mmmmmnnnnn o yea while I'm at it....Mamtex I love your ticker!! I'm counting down everyday!!! I lost 18lbs so far but I know I'm going to gain them bk on Turkey day...Bring it ON!!

OK IM NOW BK IN MY HOLE.....Hi to all the ladies!! Ok ok okaaaayyyy now I'm logging off for good :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

Lovely to hear from ya never :) ya better check in around feb ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

Left: You Got It!!! I can't wait!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi never glad your still lurking, hope all is well.

Left feb no way that's only 3 months away! It's gone so fast how exciting, how're you feeling?

So I just got back from the midwife, had another stretch and sweep, apparently I'm no further along now than I was last week :cry:
I'm 1cm dilated and she's not even engaged, I was really hoping to be further along, I'm pretty gutted to be honest, I'm seeing the consultant on Monday at the hospital and she'll probably do another sweep and want to book me in for induction *sigh* I didn't really want to be induced, I really want her to come on her own but the midwife really thinks I should take it, I just don't know what to do.
It's made me so depressed again.


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Starry!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Pinkcasi said:


> Hi never glad your still lurking, hope all is well.
> 
> Left feb no way that's only 3 months away! It's gone so fast how exciting, how're you feeling?
> 
> So I just got back from the midwife, had another stretch and sweep, apparently I'm no further along now than I was last week :cry:
> I'm 1cm dilated and she's not even engaged, I was really hoping to be further along, I'm pretty gutted to be honest, I'm seeing the consultant on Monday at the hospital and she'll probably do another sweep and want to book me in for induction *sigh* I didn't really want to be induced, I really want her to come on her own but the midwife really thinks I should take it, I just don't know what to do.
> It's made me so depressed again.

Sweetie, I keep reading that a normal time is 40 weeks. Aren't you only 38? I wouldn't worry!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah I know but I need her to come earlier as I'm in so much pain, plus if the sweeps help me along a bit them it'll make induction easier at 40.
I know I wouldn't be so impatient and I should let her come when she's ready but I just want it over, plus she measuring 39 weeks anyway so the mw is quite happy for her to come.


----------



## Kat S

I'm so sorry you are so uncomfortable!! I hope the birth goes perfectly! You deserve that.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks, I know it sounds stupid and ungrateful especially as you guys are trying do hard, and it is so worth it, it's just that cos of the SPD I've been in so much pain for so long, this pregnancy has not been at all like I planned it and the birth will probably be long and horrible too esp if I'm induced but it's still all worth it and I wouldn't change it at all.
I'm just feeling sorry for myself , I shouldn't spill it to you guys.


----------



## Unexpected212

Hey I was miserable pregnant too so I know how you feel!

I had low iron and constant wisdom teeth infections so I felt poorly the whole pregnancy and the end stage is SO uncomfortable. My bump was really high and he was soooo long that his feet were constantly up in my ribs which caused the worst agony ever.

Being pregnant is a blessing and has it's wonderful parts but oh my gosh it has it's crappy parts too lol.

Hope she comes ASAP for you :) x


----------



## Unexpected212

Love seeing all the ladies on here getting BFP's and having the pregnant ladies on here too

I think this is a lucky thread

Christmas BFP's for everyone I hope!


----------



## Starry Night

I had so many complications with my son that I spent most of the pregnancy convinced he wouldn't make it so I thought if I could make it to 8 months pregnant I would be happy to have him come at any point after that. So by 35 weeks I was already very, VERY impatient for him to come even though he had a few weeks to go to be full-term. Even without SPD it gets uncomfortable at the end. I cried every time I got myself out of bed, it hurt so badly. I'm glad he came on time though. I lost the mucous plug on my estimated due date and he was born 4 days later.

This time I'm already in pain. It started at my tailbone but it's now in my hips and there are times that every movement sends me into tears. I'm not even officially in second tri yet so it makes me nervous if it's going to get worse or not. It's the worst in the hip I injured while falling off a horse 7 years ago (the injury flares up quite a bit) but it's in the other one too. At least the pain takes turns. LOL And in a few weeks I'll be able to post a bump photo. My friends tell me I'm showing already but I think it still looks like I'm simply getting fat.

Anybody testing soon? I love reading all the symptom spotting. It's time for some more bfps!


----------



## mowat

I guess I'm testing soon Starry. Wouldn't it be strange if I actually got a BFP when I expect absolutely nothing? Been taking my progesterone twice a day just in case. Guess I'll test tomorrow since I've gotten a positive with the last several on 8 dpo. Absolutely no symptoms.


----------



## mowat

What about you Garfie? When are you testing?


----------



## Starry Night

I won't pretend to fully understand charts but so far yours looks good. I wasn't getting too many signs either...at least nothing I could point absolutely to pregnancy. I was getting heart burn but that isn't uncommon for me to have. I've only once gotten a bfp where I absolutely KNEW I was pregnant. All the others have been surprises. I might have had some suspicions but not enough to convince me as I often got stronger 'signs' during the cycles with bfns.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> I had so many complications with my son that I spent most of the pregnancy convinced he wouldn't make it so I thought if I could make it to 8 months pregnant I would be happy to have him come at any point after that. So by 35 weeks I was already very, VERY impatient for him to come even though he had a few weeks to go to be full-term. Even without SPD it gets uncomfortable at the end. I cried every time I got myself out of bed, it hurt so badly. I'm glad he came on time though. I lost the mucous plug on my estimated due date and he was born 4 days later.
> 
> This time I'm already in pain. It started at my tailbone but it's now in my hips and there are times that every movement sends me into tears. I'm not even officially in second tri yet so it makes me nervous if it's going to get worse or not. It's the worst in the hip I injured while falling off a horse 7 years ago (the injury flares up quite a bit) but it's in the other one too. At least the pain takes turns. LOL And in a few weeks I'll be able to post a bump photo. My friends tell me I'm showing already but I think it still looks like I'm simply getting fat.
> 
> Anybody testing soon? I love reading all the symptom spotting. It's time for some more bfps!

Thanks, I don't mean to sound ungrateful in any way, I do hope you don't have SPD this early it's so painful I wouldn't wish it in my worst enemy.
How exciting for bump pics I'm so happy for ya can't wait for the pics!!
Good luck mowat and any others testing soon xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat that chart is looking good :) fxd for you


----------



## Starry Night

pink - wasn't trying to make you feel badly. I was trying to say I totally understand about wanting the baby to come NOW even if waiting is good. The last month of pregnancy can be BRUTAL. It's a new lesson in patience and you almost forget to be grateful, no matter how hard the journey to get there had been.

I think every pregnant lady has been there.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all? - I'm still stalking and keeping up with you all but at the moment I have a lot on as the deadline looms ever closer for the rebuilding of the factory (some of you may remember that we had a family fire in February - the factory burned to the ground luckily no one was hurt)

So I've been working a lot more - and when I'm not working I'm doing avon, housy things and looking after two children, animals etc.

Wills (my eldest who has autism) is also having a few problems at school - so I feel like I'm back and forth to school a lot as well at the moment.

On Tuesday my baby turned 11 - I think that was also a turning point for me - I don't often say hubby is right but if they don't find anything after these blood tests and scans I think I will be a mum of 2 earth babies and 5 angels - I will be done:cry:

Anyhow this morning I tested (Mowat called the POAS addict in me forward) and I got a squinter and I mean a squinter on an IC (sadly I've had these before) and still she has arrived and looking at my temps - well:wacko: so for now I'm calling it an evap:winkwink:

Have a nice day ladies - my one day off - and it's avon day:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh garfie I know it must be hard to make that decision, I do hape you get your rainbow before you quit, I understand how hard it must be to keep struggling and to go through all that you have.

Do what is right for your family xx


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - I'm so sorry. It's such a hard place to be. Whatever decision you make, I hope you can come to peace with it and know you're doing what is best for you and your family. And I hope things get sorted with your son at school.


----------



## eyemom

Ooookay I let myself get way behind again. So I'm going to try to catch up, apologies in advance if I leave someone or something out.

LastGlamourai, welcome and good luck. If you make it to Dec 4, you have far more self-discipline than I. ;) Hope you get your rainbow soon. Side note, I love your screen name!

Unexpected, it's been a couple days I guess but I hope you're feeling a little better. I hate those down days. I kind of know what you mean, when we first started trying for #2, we figured it'd happen when it happened. But after the m/c, it's like we NEED this baby NOW. It just intensified the desire for a baby so much. Not that another baby now would replace the one I lost, but still the feeling that someone is missing is so overwhelming. 

Also, I'm gonna go with Starry with her comments on the pregnancy announcement on facebook. I don't think I could put it any better than that. It is unfair and I'm sad and scared for her child. I hope she can turn things around, but she's got quite a road ahead of her if she's going to do it.

I never had BH either. I hear it's more common with subsequent pregnancies?

Regarding what you said about how in the grand scheme of things you are so blessed to have your son. I totally know what you mean, that's how I feel about my daughter. But still, it doesn't change the longing in your heart when you are sure your family is not yet complete. So while it's always good to count your blessings, try not to feel guilty about what your heart wants. Still praying you can get your rainbow soon.

Pink, I know others have already said so, and I guess it doesn't mean a lot coming from me since I just admitted I never had BH. BUT I really think you will be able to tell the difference, at least after you've had a few of them. :) I had people telling me that labor feels like the worst poop cramp you can imagine or the worst menstrual cramps you can imagine. But to me, there was just nothing like it, it just felt like labor. 

Also, sounds like you are getting there. I've heard of women going from being not dilated or effaced at all to active labor and perfectly dilated and effaced within a day or two. I walked around 2 cm dilated and 70% effaced for almost a month before I had my daughter, so really, these things aren't the best indicator of if labor is imminent anyway. Hope she comes soon for you though.

Hi Sweetz, thanks for popping in. Hope you're feeling better soon, good luck getting in with an OB. :)

Never, I guess you've crawled back in your hole by now, but good to see you. :)

mowat, good luck. I agree that chart is looking quite nice.

Starry that is interesting about your symptoms. I think at this point I could have crazy symptoms and still convince myself that it's nothing. With my last pregnancy though, I just "knew." I kept accidentally calling DD "Sister" without even thinking about it.

I think I'm the only weirdo who wouldn't have minded being pregnant a little longer. Please no one hurt me. :haha:

garfie, it'd be awesome if that squinter turned into something. :) Hope you get your rainbow, but no matter what happens, hoping you have complete peace about it.

Anyone heard from ttcmoon lately? If you're lurking, hope you're doing alright.

Everyone else, *waves*

AFM, not much to report. CD11, started OPKs last night and quite negative. I usually ov around day 15, but it has been as early as Day 12 so I try to start OPKs a little early just in case. Just about time to get busy though. :) This is my last natural cycle before I ask for either meds or an IUI, praying for a miracle.


----------



## MamaTex

ttcmoon: I hope the IUI works! How exciting. Counting down with you.

ESwemba: Hey woman :) Will be thinking of you next month. Hope all goes well with the procedure. 

LastGlamourai: Welcome and cool screen name!! GL testing. 

Sweetz: They take a lot out of us, but give back once they are born!! Hehehe. 

Pink: I was barely 1 cm dilated when I decided to go forward with the induction and this was when I was 40 weeks and 5 days!! The baby wasn't as engaged as I had hoped she would be and it had me wondering if the induction would go ok. I am not a doctor or anything, but it is my belief that the epidural I received after getting the pitocin helped move things along. That is not to say that you should go this route, just that this was my experience. 

What I learned is that how dilated you are doesn't give an accurate determination of how short or long labor will be. Some women are 3 cm dilated and go on to have quick labors while other stall out. Other women start out at 1 and then quickly progress to 10 cm. Still others need help even getting the process started. Also, the sweeps don't work for everyone. If your body is not ready to go into labor, it's not ready. That's just how it is. I had a very unfavorable view of induction before I had to go through it. It's not a cake walk by any means, but it's not nearly as bad as it may appear. There are people with bad experiences with legit feelings about inductions, but provided you have a good medical team, I wouldn't put too much thought or emotion into it. Just know your options and ask questions. 

If I had a choice, I definitely would have spent a good part of my labor in the tub, but that is not how it was meant to play out lol. Now that my daughter is here, I could care less about being induced and then having a C section. I mean, if I wanted another child, I would have to take into account the C section in terms of my child birth options, but I promise how things did not go your way won't be a big deal unless you make it a big deal. 

Unexpected12: I agree this is a lucky thread, in that you are blessed in some way. The ultimate blessing would be a baby but for those who are still trying and striving for a BFP, there is so much positivity and support it is unreal!!

Starry: Sorry to hear you are in pain. Pregnancy is a journey through all sorts of pain tolerance!!!

mowat: I am not good with chart reading at all but I am wishing you the best. Happy testing!

garfie, you are at a big cross roads but whatever decision you make, be confident in that decision. I don't think there is anything wrong with trying again if your partner is up for it. If you want to stop, that is ok too although I sincerely wish you would get your rainbow as you have put your blood, sweat, tears, and heart into TTC. I am sorry you have had to go through what you have gone through

never: Good to see you!! And yes girl, I am so ready for Thanksgiving. Lol. 

eyemom: Own this cycle. Good luck!!

To everyone else: Sorry if I missed you. I can only go back so far before I have to rush off and do something. 

AFM: I am ok. I have spent today trying to do some Christmas shopping online, but I am stuck on what to get people. I normally figure it out at the last minute. In other news, I think I might take a pregnancy test just to rule out pregnancy as my period has not arrived yet. I know it can be awhile for your body to work itself out after you have a baby and the period can go missing for awhile, esp if breast feeding is involved, but I still have that "What if?" thought. We have only had sex ONCE since I delivered Sky and it was protected. I know that babies can be created even with condom use but nothing about that session made me think that there was a good possibility for a pregnancy to occur from that. I am at a loss at what is happening with my body as I will experience what I feel are pre AF symptoms and then ....nothing. For example, the past two days I have had increased discharge which I am used to getting leading up to AF but no period has shown up. I have started having crazy dreams again so I wonder....


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom & Mama Tex: Thank you for the kind words.

I am feeling better. Just thinking it'll happen when its meant too. Of course I want it ASAP but I can't MAKE it happen.

This thread and all you lovely ladies have made me feel a lot better x


----------



## nevergivingup

A quick pop in for Mamatex: Don't stress to much about AF being MIA. She was MIA for me for the whole 5 months I was breastfeeding and once I didn't pump or put DS on my nipple for 2 weeks bc I was quitting my breast was a bit heavy but my cycle popped on right then and lasted for 6 days. I had a lot of cm during BF but I was to tired from BF to let my DH enjoy it....ewwwww DEFINITELY TMI:blush: Don't worry DH and I got in about 2-3 :sex: but I would still test I just didn't bc I knew I wouldn't be able to handle if it was a positive. 

Hi ladies!! Gosh I wish I could just stay off but it's a bit hard when my heart is here with you all too. DONT GIVE UP LADIES!!! Garfie :hugs: I'm always thinking ab cha:kiss:

Pink: You're almost there, I was ready for mine to be over too once I got to the end but induction was not in my plans but on this beautiful journey things change often. I hope she comes soon so you can get some relief.


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies, I am just starting AF after a chemical/early miscarriage :( DH and I are hopeful and want to start TTC as soon as possible! I guess I feel like that is the only thing that is going to make me really feel better, you know?

If my cycle is normal, I would ovulate around December 15. I guess it could be earlier or later than that though.

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome!!

Everyone here is really nice :)

Good luck! I'm on my second cycle after my miscarriage and hoping to ovulate soon.

FX'd for you


----------



## ESwemba84

Mama, that would be amazing if you were pregnant! But like Never said.....it could just be your hormones getting rebalanced. Are you planning to test?

Eye, good luck this cycle!

Pink, I do long to be pregnant, but I know I would want it over after 40 weeks. Although, I might love it. Who knows! I never got a belly before my MC, so I don't know what that feels like. I hope baby comes soon!

Hi everyone else!

AFM, just waiting for surgery in a few weeks. I read a blog about a woman who had back surgery and got pregnant 8 months later. It gives me hope. Although it was her fourth. Lol.


----------



## qwk

thanks unexpected, and hi to everyone :) I hope you O soon, was your cycle after your MC fairly normal?


----------



## Unexpected212

QWK - I came off the pill and ovulated around CD18. Then I got a BFP but started bleeding. Unfortunatley I bled for a week. Stopped for a few days. Bled for a week. Stopped for a week and bled with what was my first AF that lasted 5 days.

The first cycle after the M/C which was last month was normal for me. It was 31 days long. Ovulation around Day 18/19 and about a 12 day luteal phase and 5 days of bleeding like normal.

This is my second cycle after the M/C and I'm getting nearly positive OPK's only on CD12 so not sure if my cycles changing a bit but I guess it's normal to have earlier and later ovulation some cycles or shorter and longer cycles sometimes.

Sorry if that's TMI just the best way I could explain :)


----------



## qwk

Not tmi! I'm so sorry you had to go through all that, that sounds totally overwhelming :hugs: And coming off the pill probably makes the story a little more complicated too. 

I hope this is your O coming up! I noticed last cycle (first one really TTC this time around so first time doing OPKs/temping) that my body geared up to O one time earlier on, but the OPKs never got all the way positive, and then a couple of days later they did the real deal and got nice and positive. It's such a ridiculous process, it still blows me away that anyone ever gets pregnant


----------



## mowat

Did you test again Garfie? REally hopeful for you!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Qwk welcome and good luck to you, you'll get lots of love and support xx


----------



## qwk

Thank you pinkcasi :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba: I'm so hopeful for you!!! This back surgery is a great thing and may be the start to a great surprise....A BFP!! And how Grady would that be to have no more back pain and be pregnant, you so deserve it so until then back surgery bring the BFP on!

Qwk: Welcome to this awesome group, so so so sorry about your loss I do hope your BFP come Soon bc we all know to well that after a m/c a baby will only make it alright at least that's what we hope and want to think. And after my m/c's I waited for one cycle and it was pretty normal although after having a few m/c's I couldn't time a normal cycle bc I never waited long enough but your body will go through some loops trying to normalize itself but that dosent stop you from getting a BFP:hugs: FX for you!!

Hi to all the ladies!!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi qwk, sorry you find yourself here, but welcome and nice to meet you. It's a lovely group of ladies here. They've made my ttc journey so much more bearable. GL, hope you get your rainbow soon.

ES, I'm so excited for you. You'll be feeling so much better soon.

mowat, chart still looking nice, come on temps stay up up up!

Everyone else...hi! <3

AFM, CD12, didn't get a great temp this morning b/c I had to be up so much earlier than usual. But I think ov is soon. OPK is still negative but I'm starting to get fertile CM. I bet that OPK turns positive tomorrow or maybe the next day. I'll be seducing my husband tonight. ;) :blush:


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the positive thoughts Eye, but I'm pretty sure I'm out. I've gotten a positive 8dpo with the last two pregnancies and I didn't get one today. I wonder if my temps look so good from the progesterone. Good luck to you though! Get to work!


----------



## DSemcho

I know that I won't be able to read ALL those posts so I'll just start here. My Story/Intro

Spoiler
Hello!! I'm 25 (26 in 6 days), I've had two losses. One in March 2011 (roughly a month before we moved from the US to Turkey) and another in March 2012 (March seems to not be so lucky for me!!). We were NTNP from when we started dating (May 2010) up until January of this year when we started TTC with doctor help. In Oct 2009 I was diagnosed with PCOS (when I was with my ex husband), but some how when I met my now husband all my symptoms went away. My periods regulated out for the first time in my life and my hormone levels went back to normal. We are currently on cycle 10. We've been married for almost 3 1/2 years. In Feb of this year I had my first HSG and the doctor said my left tube was fine, but right one was blocked - she did successfully flush it. And I did one round of Clomid. My options are limited because we are here in Turkey, and all my medical is done on base unless we want to pay out of pocket. However after the one round of Clomid they couldn't do anything else because they had to remove the OB/GYN from the base due to complications with other patients (she was a Turkish doctor). DH had a SA done in June, and we got the results in July. They said he had low motility because his seminal fluid was to thick. Then, because they could no longer do any kind of fertility treatment on base, we went to our first Fertility Specialist appointment on 25OCT off base. On 1NOV we did a HSG again and another spermiogram (SA). My HSG this time says that both tubes are blocked, however after doing research (like TCOYF) I've seen that if you experience a lot of pain during a HSG your tubes can 'twitch' or even temporarily close during the procedure, which this one was extremely painful compared to the first one. And this time DH's SA revealed macrophalic (large headed) sperm, but nothing else was wrong. The large heads caused low movement though. The doctor said IVF is our only option, but again I think the HSG was wrong because he kept telling me to relax but never gave me a moment to relax and the whole thing (from getting undressed to redressed) took less than 5 minutes, where my last one took about 15 minutes.

I'm currently about 7/8DPO, I'm unsure because the Friday or Saturday I O'd I was unable to do OPKs and DH had told me to stop temping because he became tired of being woken up at 8am every morning so I can "take my vagina temperature". This past Thursday I had red streaked spotting from 1:45pm - 7pm and then nothing for the rest of the night (went to bed around 4am), woke up on Friday at 2pm and wiped and got pink and then nothing all day Friday. Today I had the smallest bit of red when I wiped, but I had to really LOOK for it. My cycles were 32 days long, with me O'ing on CD18, however the past 3 cycles have been me O'ing between CD21 and 22 with my cycles being 35 - 36 days long. AF is due between 30NOV and 2DEC, but because of the mid-cycle spotting I believe I'm going to test on 28/29NOV.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well I thought keeping busy I might avoid her - how wrong was I :dohh:

Mowat - she got me yesterday - so didn't manage to test, looking at my temps it was a deff she was on the way - just kept hoping you know:cry: anyway I'm supposed to have my bloods tested but of course I can't as my cycle has fallen on a weekend:dohh: so roll on Fertility appointment oh and full abdominal scan - let's see if we can find a quick fix eh?:happydance: 

Your temps are lovely hun - but I have been fooled by progesterone temps - all you can do is keep testing and hopefully your two lines will come up soon:hugs:

Eye - Enjoy your seduction - come on share what's your plan of attack? - I'll need some fresh ideas in a few weeks:haha:

Never - Mama bear so nice to see you popping into to say hi to your cubs - a big :kiss: for your delightful little boy:hugs:

Mama - Is another bundle of joy in your timeline so soon? - if so when are you planning on testing:happydance:

Esw - Not long now to wait - have they told you how long you will be off work etc - is it a big operation - I often get back aches due to (my age:haha:) and my endo and mine will be mild compared to yours I would imagine - you are such a trooper:hugs:

Unexpected - how are you today? - are you using OPKs this cycle or temping?:flower:

Qwk - Welcome hun - sorry for your loss - we have all been there and it's one of the hardest things to go through - so it's nice to have the support of these lovely ladies - who have a wealth of knowledge (sadly) between them:flower:

Starry - Hi hun - how are you feeling I've seen you on other threads - so I'm following your amazing journey :flower:

AFM - CD2 I would have bet a million dollars I was pregnant this month - until my last few temps - then I knew I was out:cry: I had sore full boobs (all month) pos opk/ferning, good temp spike, nausea, indigestion (I never get that) tiredness and finally a squinter and a more than squinter and still she shows up:cry: on CD 32!!!! ah well maybe a Christmas BFP:happydance:

Have a good day ladies I'm running a stall in aid of my son's special group (Autism) I thought it would be fun to do an avon tombola :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

garfie - I am sorry your body played such a cruel trick on you, especially with the evap lines on tests. :nope: But all the signs you describe make it sound like your body is gearing up to be super fertile. Let's hope you do get your Christmas bfp! :xmas9:

mowat - sorry you got a bfn. I usually get early bfps too so I would probably also be feeling 'out' in a similar situation. I hope you simply have a late implanter this time. Still going to give you some hugs today, all the same. :hugs:

DSemcho - welcome to our little group. I am sorry for your losses and the struggles you're having with TTC. Good luck with your testing this month. Let us know how you're getting on.

qwk - welcome. I'm sorry for your loss too.

afm - slowly getting my energy back though I still have to crash earlier than I am used to. I actually did some Christmas baking yesterday. I'm a little impressed with myself. My plan is to do a new batch about once a week. I did that last year when not pregnant and it seems to be a good strategy for me. At least this year we have a proper freezer for everything. Last winter I put everything in a cooler and kept it outside (our winters are really cold).


----------



## qwk

Thanks nevergivingup, eyemom, garfie, and starry night :hugs: I really appreciate the warm welcome :)

I'm trying to get my bearings in this thread, it's been a while since I've been a BnB regular! 

eyemom, i hope your O is imminent! fx!

dsemcho - yeah I feel like the whole BBT thing is so foreign to DHs. Though after this loss, I think my DH is suddenly into everything we could do to help. I think it really shocked him, like he didn't really think it would ever happen to us.

sorry about AF garfie... I think you and I are on the same CD now, CD 2 for me. Though I have no clue when I'm going to Ov this cycle!

Starry night - congrats on your pregnancy, not sure if I've said that already :)

afm... my pregnancy test this morning was pretty much negative - an IC, if you really, really tried to see a line, there might have been a tiny hint. but it's noticeably less positive than yesterday, which was also just a squinter of a line really. So I figure that's good. 

Interestingly, my OPKs have been just a shade less than positive today and yesterday. I started doing them as I wanted a baseline negative you know. Do you guys think this is because of the tiny amount of HCG still in my system combining with regular amounts of LH? I know I've read people could ovulate right after a m/c or chemical, but it seems unlikely that it would happen at like, CD 5 or something. We haven't even started BD-ing again, but I'm wondering if maybe we should just in case...


----------



## Unexpected212

Garfie - I have been just using OPK's this month. They seem to be getting gradually darker so I'm expecting to ovulate a little earlier this month!

Been BDing once or twice a day lol. I'll be worn out!


----------



## eyemom

Ahhh mowat, my brain did not want to retain that information about the progesterone, but yeh that'll influence your temps. Buuuut I wouldn't count yourself out yet at 8 dpo. I'm with Starry hoping for a later implanter! Sorry I hope my endless optimism is not too annoying! 

Hi DSemcho and welcome. Sorry for your struggles. It's a wonderful group here. I hope you're onto something about the pain being a twitchy tube. That was a really fast HSG. I mean I guess it doesn't have to be a lengthy process, but you are so right, that's not a lot of time to relax. I've heard though that most people who find it painful are ones who have blockages. But that kind of brings up an interesting which came first, chicken or egg kind of discussion...could it be that more people diagnosed with blockages are actually having tube spasms? It'd be great if your tubes are actually fine. Hope you can get a sticky bean soon.

garfie, so sorry. That AF is such a tricky witch. :( I know what you mean, even when things are definitely not looking positive, you just can't help but hold on to any tiny little strand of hope! As for my plan of attack. Hahaha ummm. Well. Err. Umm.... :blush: I will say I was successful. ;) I'm so sorry, I'm horrible of keeping track of everyone. You have an appt coming up? That is exciting, hope it goes great. I had to google tombola. Looks fun. :)

Starry, great to hear you are getting your energy back. Hoping for a relatively easy 2nd tri for you! No one in my family really has a Christmas cookie tradition, but seems really fun. And tasty. :)

qwk, thanks! It took me a while to get to "know" everyone, but still I have a hard time keeping up sometimes! And I've been here since June. Sorry, no clue how to interpret an OPK in that situation, though your explanation seems reasonable!

Lol, unexpected, good luck! You should have your bases covered! ;)

AFM, I didn't even bother to temp this morning. I woke up at 4:15 (after getting to sleep around midnight) and finally dozed off again sometime between 5:30 and 6:00 I think. I gave up on temping (which I usually do around 7:10) and finally rolled reluctantly out of bed at 8:15. I guess if it had to happen, at least it's on a day I don't have to work early and DH can take care of DD. I just hate that something weird always happens to my sleep schedule right around ovulation time, making it hard to chart. It's not unusual for the insomnia to hit me AFTER ov, but before is not typical. This time it might not have been hormonal though, might have been my poor DD coughing in her sleep.


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom -there is nothing special about my cookies. I donated some last year to a charity bake sale and they all came back to me--no body bought them! I have a peer circle of ladies who bake up such amazing treats and sell them so I make them just for us. My mom always made cookies for us but she was so strict about saving them for Christmas that she would still have a freezer full by about March. And the funny part was she never figured out why. Um, maybe because you never actually let us EAT them? LOL I make a lot of short breads as they are popular with DH. I plan on making a plain shortbread cookie that I dip part of into a chocolate glaze and then I like to make a candy cane shortbread. It's peppermint-flavoured shortbread cookies with melted candy cane on the top. I also want to do sugar cookies. Anything else would be a bonus. Yesterday I made mocha-bite cookies. Basically, they're chocolate cookies with coffee mixed in.

I'm doing more baking today as we're going to a Grey Cup party tomorrow (Canada's version of the SuperBowl). We're also hosting a couple over for dinner tonight. I was really against it as I still get tired easily so I'm making DH do everything. I've taught him how to make homemade pizza.


----------



## Sweetz33

Garfie SS

Welcome to the new girls, you found a great group 

Never....I miss ya.....shot me an email later if ya can

AFM - sickness easing up a bit...that's about it. Still haven't s n OB bc of insurance crap. Hopefully soon to ease my nerves. Sorry I get kinda blah around the holidays...

Hope everyone is well &#9829;


----------



## DSemcho

eyemom said:


> Hi DSemcho and welcome. Sorry for your struggles. It's a wonderful group here. I hope you're onto something about the pain being a twitchy tube. That was a really fast HSG. I mean I guess it doesn't have to be a lengthy process, but you are so right, that's not a lot of time to relax. I've heard though that most people who find it painful are ones who have blockages. But that kind of brings up an interesting which came first, chicken or egg kind of discussion...could it be that more people diagnosed with blockages are actually having tube spasms? It'd be great if your tubes are actually fine. Hope you can get a sticky bean soon.

Yeah it seemed short to me. It definitely was a traumatic experience that I do not want to repeat while here in Turkey. The doctor used a metal speculum and inserted something metal into my cervix. And he kept telling me to "relax" while he was basically fisting me becaues he had accidentally left the metal thing in my cervix because it didn't come out when the speculum did. I went home, cried, called out of work and didn't even go in the next day. And I cramped for about a week and spotted for 2 days.


----------



## Pinkcasi

hey everyone :wave:

welcome new gals sorry you find yourselves here but were lovely really honest.

dsemcho your experience sounds thoroughly traumatic, so sorry you had to o through that.

sorry garfie xx

nothing to report here, im missing my friends baby shower today as i too incapaciated to go :growlmad: i thought bub might have dropped a bit as I've been peeing like a maniac but i really don't know i think its just wishful thinking.


----------



## qwk

hope you get to see the dr soon sweetz. I take it you are in the US too?

I am feeling more depressed today. Sigh... I added some other "things to look forward to" in my signature. That's kind of how I handled WTTC, as we waited a long time due to $$ reasons and work reasons, so I tried to add in lots of little things that were happening in my life that are good. I hate just sitting on the edge of my seat here waiting for ovulation, waiting for the OPKs to turn negative, waiting for the HPT to turn negative (still getting a faint line on ICs, arrrgh :wacko:). I hate living my life that way, but I have a sort of obsessive personality so it's a little inevitable. 

Just feeling sorry for myself I guess. We also got some bad news about my mom's health. And we received in the mail the little shirt we had ordered for my son to wear at Thanksgiving to announce the pregnancy to our families :nope: I didn't even open it, figure it would be pretty hard to look at.

Ok I think I'm done now, just needed to get that all out :winkwink:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hi ladies!
Im new here! Hope you are all well?!

Well, after 1 MMC at 12 weeks in August 12, and one natural MC at 12 weeks in Februay 13, we decided to take a 2 year TTC break! Not been on contraception (due to several womb conditions i feel contraception doesnt help) but been avoiding my OH severely 2 weeks after period. I used to do BBT and Ov tests the lot! And since February the only thing i have used is a calendar to track my periods, The last week have felt very odd and been eating nothing but bolognese, tested on Friday and yep BFP.. Slightly (who am i kidding, extremely) terrified, petrified almost, looking for support from some ladies during this journey whether it be 3 months long again or the full 9 :) Hope you are all well xx


----------



## ttcmoon

Hello Girls,

I have been MIA for sometime because of some work.TWW is going good so far.How you all are doing?
Welcome all new girls.
It is 11DPO today.Can I test?or I stillhave chances to get false positive.I got trigger of 10,000IU 13 days ago.
Sorry I could not give individual responses and the thread has grown too much since I checked last.I will read them all and respond to all of you.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hi ttcmoon i dont know much about when to test as i think everyones different but ive tested positive as early as 9dpo , this time i tested and it was 12 dpo and was a blatant positive, not faint, bold as anything so you could test with an early detecting test xxx


----------



## MamaTex

Good morning everyone!! Good to see all the new ladies. The thread has exploded!!! To answer some of your questions, we are not TTC at the moment. I am just super paranoid and want to rule out pregnancy, as we are not trying to have another baby so soon. My guess is that my body is just sorting itself out, although it is aggravating to have symptoms that lead me to believe AF Is coming and then nothing happens. This has happened several times! I will probably test at the end of the month. If I am pregnant, I will count that as a blessing but if I am not, I will be ok with that outcome too as my husband is definitely not on board for another little one.

:nope:

I am considering getting back on hormonal birth control if my periods are too beastly to deal with once they do start up, but only after I stop nursing. I got my bronze boobies on the 19th of this month. I didn't think I would last this long. Just taking it month by month. I mostly give Sky formula, but I nurse in the morning and throughout the day so she is getting something. I pump when I can fit that in.

In other news, Kroger (a grocery store chain in my area) had a few select Marie Calendar pies on sale. Normally they are between $7 and $8 but were on sale for $4.99. I just had to get me a Lattice Apple Pie. Surely the pies being on sale is justification for my husband and I indulging in one.

:blush:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i see that this thread was started a while back so this title would have been for last November/December, right? Well here we are again and me and DH are chin deep into this ttc journey! I was SO hoping to get my BFP on my birthday just 4 days ago but it wasn't meant to be I guess so now i will be testing again Dec. 16 which is DH's birthday so it would be AMAZING to give him this birthday present!!! I just started my second round of femara/letrazole today so will be doing that til Thursday. I have an u/s to check my follies Dec. 3 and hopefully get my trigger shot! Then I start back on my heparin injections Dec. 6 and my progesterone Dec. 7 and CROSS FINGERS for that BFP on the 16th!!!


----------



## eyemom

Ah Starry, I bet your cookies are special to your family! To me it's not so much the cookies themselves, I just think cookies are a cool Christmas tradition my family just never did. I would totally buy your cookies at a bake sale, they sound awesome. Hope your party was fun!

DSemcho, that's awful, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Any idea how long you expect to be there (in Turkey)?

Hi Pink, I bet you really have dropped. :D

qwk, :hugs: Sorry you're having a hard day. The "things to look forward to" is a great idea. Sorry about the news with your mom. And the shirt thing, :cry: I was in the process of putting in an order with my friend who makes things like that. We were looking for patterns together. Then I had to text her nevermind. So my heart is really aching for you. <3

TTCSecrets, oh my, praying for a sticky one. Is it okay to say congratulations? I'm sure it's terrifying. Somewhere along the line, I read or heard someone say to try to enjoy every pregnancy even if, God forbid, it's only for a few weeks. That's your time to be happy and enjoy. I took that to heart and it really helped me, but of course it's easier said than done and everyone copes differently. But enjoy this best you can because no matter what happens this is a gift. Statistically I think your chances are good this time around. <3 Welcome and so sorry for your losses.

ttcmoon, good to see you. Hoping so much for your BFP!

Hi mamatex, I'll be anxiously awaiting your results ;) But it probably is just your body sorting itself out. What exactly are the bronze boobies? I nursed for 2 years and I had never heard of that! Congratulations though on your accomplishment! You are doing great! Enjoy that apple pie! ;)

ttcbabyisom, welcome. Wow we can't call ttcmoon just "ttc" anymore because there are at least 3 ttc-somethings now. ;) I think they actually just keep renaming the thread as the months go by. I think it said JUNE/JULY when I first joined. Happy belated birthday! And happy early birthday to your DH. Hope you get a wonderful bfp birthday gift! How is Femara doing for you? Were you on Clomid first or is this your second cycle medicated at all? I'm looking at it for next cycle if it doesn't happen for me this time. Anyway, good luck!

AFM, still no +opk but I'll be shocked if it's not positive tonight.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey welcome to all the new ladies :) sorry my posts are so brief today , have a rotten head cold and feeling uck :( 

Looking forward to getting to know you all in this crazy journey :) I've my GD test in the hospital there , have to fast from 11 and be there at 7.30 in the morning . Its not helpful not being able to drink water as its the only thing keeping my throat from being dry :(


----------



## Starry Night

aw, Left, I hope you're feeling better soon. Colds are so terrible. :(

afm - we're worried Dh might be getting pneumonia. He was sick with a cold that kept coming back and coming back and it took me weeks to convince him to go see the doctor. He was told it was bronchitis and he was put on anti-biotics but now it's back and he's getting terrible chest pains. It's so hard not worry. :(:( He's getting about OK right now but it's really bad at night.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Eyemom thankyou so much for your kind words it is really appreciated ! I am trying to enjoy it, taking it day by day, as much as each day feels like its lasting for a week, but i am hopeful :) See how this goes!

Random question i wanna put out to people...

Has anybody heard of testing the ph of your urine in the first 10 weeks of pregnancy to indicate a likely gender? I know things like this arent dead on accurate but just for fun! xxx


----------



## mackjess

starry I get bronchitis a lot. do you have mucinex, or guafessinen(sp?).. I have to take that religiously for about a week with my antibiotic to get rid of it, and down myself drinking water and juice.


----------



## lisalee1

Hi all! Sorry I've been out of commission for a while. Haven't been on the computer much due to being very sick on some evenings and barely being able to eat. Of all the pregnancy symptoms, that's the one I least enjoy. Anyway, it's been easing up after I got some meds for it. So I'm counting my blessings.

How is everyone? The thread has really expanded since I've last been on! I'm going to try to keep up but only got to read a few pages so far. 

Mamatex- Congrats on reaching another BF milestone! One month at a time. Way to go! 

DSemco- So sorry you had to go through that! I know that HSGs can sometimes be painful but gosh! Hopefully you will get good results soon. 

:hi: to everyone else. I will try to catch up soon!


----------



## lisalee1

Qwk- i know i'm late but yes you can definitely have a normal or almost normal cycle immediately after a chemical. You might ovulate a few days late at the most or maybe even on time.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Ah Starry, I bet your cookies are special to your family! To me it's not so much the cookies themselves, I just think cookies are a cool Christmas tradition my family just never did. I would totally buy your cookies at a bake sale, they sound awesome. Hope your party was fun!
> 
> DSemcho, that's awful, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Any idea how long you expect to be there (in Turkey)?
> 
> Hi Pink, I bet you really have dropped. :D
> 
> qwk, :hugs: Sorry you're having a hard day. The "things to look forward to" is a great idea. Sorry about the news with your mom. And the shirt thing, :cry: I was in the process of putting in an order with my friend who makes things like that. We were looking for patterns together. Then I had to text her nevermind. So my heart is really aching for you. <3
> 
> TTCSecrets, oh my, praying for a sticky one. Is it okay to say congratulations? I'm sure it's terrifying. Somewhere along the line, I read or heard someone say to try to enjoy every pregnancy even if, God forbid, it's only for a few weeks. That's your time to be happy and enjoy. I took that to heart and it really helped me, but of course it's easier said than done and everyone copes differently. But enjoy this best you can because no matter what happens this is a gift. Statistically I think your chances are good this time around. <3 Welcome and so sorry for your losses.
> 
> ttcmoon, good to see you. Hoping so much for your BFP!
> 
> Hi mamatex, I'll be anxiously awaiting your results ;) But it probably is just your body sorting itself out. What exactly are the bronze boobies? I nursed for 2 years and I had never heard of that! Congratulations though on your accomplishment! You are doing great! Enjoy that apple pie! ;)
> 
> ttcbabyisom, welcome. Wow we can't call ttcmoon just "ttc" anymore because there are at least 3 ttc-somethings now. ;) I think they actually just keep renaming the thread as the months go by. I think it said JUNE/JULY when I first joined. Happy belated birthday! And happy early birthday to your DH. Hope you get a wonderful bfp birthday gift! How is Femara doing for you? Were you on Clomid first or is this your second cycle medicated at all? I'm looking at it for next cycle if it doesn't happen for me this time. Anyway, good luck!
> 
> AFM, still no +opk but I'll be shocked if it's not positive tonight.

That's great, i'm glad i have found this thread! More new friends to go through this with! Thanks for the birthday wishes. Even though i got my BFN that day, it turned out to be a great day. Femara is easy breezy so far. I don't think i had any symptoms last cycle with it. I always welcome symptoms on meds because i feel like i'm supposed to get them for it to be working. I'm so weird. Anyway, I've done 2 cycles of clomid, within the last year. My very first cycle of it was successful and we got twins out of it but unfortunately it ended at 8 weeks, 1 day. So I tried one more round of clomid once everything settled down and it did not work so we took a little break and then decided it was time for the RE so just started with them in September of this year so just a few months ago and now on round #2 of femara, hcg trigger, heparin injections and progesterone. Still very hopeful for our rainbow baby someday!!!

Best of luck to you too this cycle! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tricia173

Hi everyone! 

Welcome all new ladies! Hopeful you get the rainbow you deserve!

Left- good luck with you GD test! I have mine dec 16th and am somewhat nervous about it!

Hi everyone else! 

As always praying all ttc get there BFP!

Afm- me and baby are doing great! We had another ultrasound this past Friday and I am always amazed at this life I carry! I can't believe I am already at 26 weeks!


----------



## ttcmoon

eyemom - Praying for a +ve OPK for you!It is BD time :) and your christmas baby is right there!

ttcbabyisom - Seems like a great planning.I hope you get great juicy follies soon and of course a positive test on 16th.Fingers crossed for you.

MamaTex - Whatever happens, happens for good.Your body is playing tricky games now.But you are in all gain situation now.A baby would be a great gift from God but no pregnancy so soon would not harm as well.How is your little one doing?

TTCSecrets- Welcome dear :hus: I am sorry for your losses.But hang on!CONGRATULATIONS!It is definitely going to stick this time.All the best for your journey.All is well....just enjoy your pregnancy.
I never heard of the ph stuff...but it may work. :) 

Garfie - I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

qwk - I am so sorry for you :hugs: It is really painful.But I hope time passes soon and you get your rainbow.I know nothing can replace a baby but probably ladies with similar experience here can give some comfort.I too had 2 losses and no babies yet. :( It will happen soon! :hugs: :hugs:

Pinkcasi - How are you doing today?The day is not far :) 

DSemcho - :O How can he leave it behind?It is really traumatic.I am so sorry for you.

Starry - I am so sorry to know about your hubby.I hope everything gets better soon xoxox..how is your pregnancy going on?

Left - aww!I too have got cold.I hope you feel better soon.

Tricia173- I can't believe too!time really flies!Congrats on your 26th week.

AFM - it is 12DPO today.Doc wants me to test on 16DPO because of the trigger shot.It is too hard to wait till then.

I hope all of you are doing fine.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Welcome to the new ladies, when newbies come they seem to come in numbers making it difficult for me to keep up lol.

Lefty hope your god test goes well.

Tricia can't believe your 26 weeks already it's flying by isn't it!

Mama nice to see your still about grats on your bf milestone.

Lisa sorry to hear your sicky but it's a good sign means it's all going well right.

Rum who have I missed, loads I'm sure I'm sorry it's getting harder and harder to do personals, hope everyone is well.

I'm going to see the consultant today, she's going to check how far along I am I seriously hope I'm further than the 1cm dilated I was on Wednesday, she'll probably book in induction for next week I should think, though I'm kinda hoping she'll say to do it now but I doubt it.

I don't know if my oh is going to come with me or not I've kinda thrown the towel in, we had another fight, it happens pretty much every weekend, he went out and got drunk fri and sat night, I asked him to not drink until she got here as I could go into labour at any time it's a week and a half away and he can't manage it, he said he stayed out on sat because he 'didn't want to come home to me cos he knew I'd shout at him' it's pathetic really, so I told him I want him gone and I don't want him anywhere near me or my daughter, he doesn't seem overly bothered, he slept on the sofa last night as he's got no where to go, but he had somewhere when he didn't come home on Friday night, he stayed at a friends house, it was fine then, but when I want him to leave all of a sudden he has no where to go! 
I don't even have the energy to be angry I'm just upset that he cares so little that he would keep doing this to me especially when I'm so close to giving birth.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ps, I think she has dropped a bit, I can't tell by looking really but I've been leering like a racehorse and today my pelvis us so painful I can barely walk at all and I'm wondering if it's extra pressure down there, I hope so, I will cry if she says I'm no further along after two weeks an two sweeps.


----------



## DSemcho

It happens. I've just never had it happen like that before 

Nothing really new except a bit more spotting this AM. Me and DH DTD last night and when he bumped my cervix it hurt, which has me concerned because the last two times it hurt was when I had PID. Appt tomorrow afternoon so I can figure out if it is PID... And maybe (Fx'd) get a beta done lol.



Pink - Do you think you'll go over 40 weeks? I hope she comes on the 29th :D (Muh birthday :D)


----------



## ESwemba84

Wow....so much new stuff!

I just realized my would have been due date for my MC last year came and went this year and I didn't even realize........acceptance maybe? I'm glad it passed me by. It was Nov 17th. Anyway, just an observation!:flower:


----------



## DSemcho

I'd say acceptance. If I hadn't lost both of mine I'd have had a 1st and 2nd birthday party at the beginning of the month.


----------



## qwk

ttcbabyisom - I read the first page of your journal, big :hugs: for all you have been through... I have my fingers crossed that this is your month!!

eyemom - thank you for your kind words. I know that whenever I get pregnant again, I'm going to be so much more cautious about it and announcing it and all that. With my son, we announced to our families at just over 5 weeks. I kind of doubt we'll do that whenever we are blessed with another BFP. Kind of sad! I hope you got your +opk!

lisalee - thanks for your input! I'm hoping for an earlier O than usual, come on ovaries! :dance:

left wonderin - good luck on the GD, is this just the initial one hour one? hope it won't be too bad!

ttcmoon - thank you and thanks for your PMA :)

pinkcasi - so sorry you're going through that with your OH... pregnancy is stressful enough as it is. Is this your first? I feel like men kind of lose their minds about it sometimes.

AFM - I'm feeling a bit more positive today. Had a nice drive over to a friend's house to meet her newborn, it was a lovely sunset and I felt kind of peaceful about everything, more so than I had. 

And happily my OPKs went negative yesterday afternoon and my HPT was negative this morning (or it was last time I looked at it, there may be enough HCG to still make a little evap line - it is kind of amazing how sensitive those tests are, just the little ICs. I mean I have to guess my HCG is like, close to 5 by now). Very interested to see what my HCG beta was on Friday and compare that to the line I got on the HPT that day.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi everyone

Sorry I'm not responding personally got an awful cold!

Don't know if I'm cut out for this. So many of my friends are pregnant and i'm so jealous.

My friend just announced she's pregnant with her third and she'll have three under three! 

I just feel so sad every time people announce a pregnancy because I feel like that should be me. I should be pregnant. But I'm not because I had a M/C 

Also my OPK's are doing my head in. They vary in darkness every day and are confusing me

Good luck and baby dust to all of you on the same journey as me!!


----------



## MamaTex

eyemom: Bronze Boobies is breast feeding at 3 months

ttcmoon: Sky is doing great!! She is getting longer and longer! She is sleeping now, which allows me to hop on real quick. 

Unexpected: When I was TTC, I totally felt how you felt and had to work very hard through jealousy, as well as anger. My best advice is to turn your focus on something else. Get involved in something outside of TTC that can take your mind off the intensity of it all, because it can be all consuming. TTC put a strain on my marriage and on a friendship, which I eventually had to walk away from because this person who is now an ex friend would complain about her 3 kids all of the time when I was trying to have just one. On Facebook I hid friends from my news feed that were pregnant or had just had babies. It was too much for me to deal with. 

AFM: It is cold and raining here in Houston, Texas so I will spend the day here at home. I tried to do all my major errands before today because I knew it would be miserable outside. I am still going to have to run outside to the shed in the back of the house where the washer and dryer is. My husband always forgets to turn in his uniforms, so I have to wash them at home.

:hangwashing:


----------



## Pinkcasi

DSemcho said:


> It happens. I've just never had it happen like that before
> 
> Nothing really new except a bit more spotting this AM. Me and DH DTD last night and when he bumped my cervix it hurt, which has me concerned because the last two times it hurt was when I had PID. Appt tomorrow afternoon so I can figure out if it is PID... And maybe (Fx'd) get a beta done lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink - Do you think you'll go over 40 weeks? I hope she comes on the 29th :D (Muh birthday :D)

No I won't go over 40 weeks that's a done deal I'm booked in for induction on my due date of 4th dec I was a bit hmm about it as it sounds horrid and I really wanted her to come on her own but the last few days the pain has been so bad if they offered induction now today I would do it.

Tho I still really hope she comes on her own before induction it's kinda nice to know there is a definate end date, It might take a few days after the induction starts but at least I know it'll be over soon.

Sorry no personals just a catch up

Qwk thanks it is our first but his second so he should know what's going on but I know things are different now, he was young then and didn't live with his sons mother.
He came with me today and was lovely and supportive, I told him I don't know what's going on part of me still wants him to go but at this stage with Stella coming and me being in pain and feeling so vulnerable I need him here, I can't do it on my own.


----------



## Unexpected212

Pink - I hope she comes soon for you .I remember the heavy uncomfortable feelings all too well. She'll be in your arms before you know it. 

Tex - Thank you. It is consuming me way too much. Everytime my OPK is negative I feel down. I worry about late ovulation and luteal phases. Sometimes I wish I didn't know as much as I did. I'm trying to keep busy with friends and family and it is affecting my marriage.

Trying so hard to chill out about it all!! I need to relax.


----------



## MamaTex

*Typing up personals. Sorry for anyone I left out. Running back and forth to check on the baby to see if she has woken up yet. *


Left wonderin: GL with your GD test. 

Starry: Sorry to hear about DH. Hope he gets to feeling better. Sounds serious. 

TTCsecrets: I have heard of the baking soda test and the Kool Aid test (lol). I don't know if that has to do with testing the PH, but there are so many different methods to guess at gender!!

lisalee1: Oh, I hope you are able to eat. Having no appetite and feeling sickly is no fun!!

ttcbabyisom: Sorry to hear of your losses. I hope you continue to respond to treatments and get your rainbow baby!

Tricia: Glad to read the baby is doing good. You are a little over half way there!! Woo hoo!!

ttcmoon: Sky is ding great. She is sleeping now, which allows me to hop on for a little bit. 

Pinkcasi: If you don't drop right before your due date or on your due date, that is ok. The baby will come down eventually. Lol. I can't believe how close you are to 39 weeks!!! Oh my goodness. I did not drop but felt the increased pressure in my pelvis. It's not fun, I know. Towards the end, I limited my movement because it hurt to do anything! You really are uncomfortable. Just remember, it will all be over soon and you will have that beautiful baby!!! 

In regards to your partner, do you have someone else lined up that can be in the room with you? Sorry if you answered this already. 
ESwemba84: I forgot about the anniversary of my due date this year and didn't feel bad about it. I made cup cakes the next day to mark the birthday-to-be, but I decided to not make too big of a deal about it. I agree with DSemcho that it could be acceptance. 

DSemcho: Hope you get the results you want


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry I realised that I didn't actually tell you what I wanted to, the reason for logging on here doh baby brain.

So I went to the hospital this morning, saw a different dr than I saw before she was not nice! I was really upset so much pain and I went in and the receptionist ignored me for 5 mins then said 'that lady was first' so I had to wait which is fine in itself but the pain was so bad I just burst into tears, by the time I went into see the dr I was more composed but as soon as she asked 'how have you been' I burst into tears again, I must have seemed so rude I hardly spoke at all but I just knew if I tried I would just cry. She examined me and was not as gentle as my mw, she made me feel like I should wait and let her come on her own even tho they offered me induction, it's not like I asked for it, then she said she had to go ask the consultant I'm like wtf! Don't you dare say no now bitch!

So she gave me another sweep and booked me in for induction on 4th, I'm happy there's an end in sight but I kinda feel like a total failure, obviously pregnancy is not my forte, I feel like after the mc then desperately ttc and then having this awful pregnancy and the labour/birth is going to be taken out of my hands it's like the universe is telling me I shouldn't have kids, I know I'll have my princess soon and it'll all be worth it but I just hate that none of this is how I wanted.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

qwk said:


> ttcbabyisom - I read the first page of your journal, big :hugs: for all you have been through... I have my fingers crossed that this is your month!!
> 
> eyemom - thank you for your kind words. I know that whenever I get pregnant again, I'm going to be so much more cautious about it and announcing it and all that. With my son, we announced to our families at just over 5 weeks. I kind of doubt we'll do that whenever we are blessed with another BFP. Kind of sad! I hope you got your +opk!
> 
> lisalee - thanks for your input! I'm hoping for an earlier O than usual, come on ovaries! :dance:
> 
> left wonderin - good luck on the GD, is this just the initial one hour one? hope it won't be too bad!
> 
> ttcmoon - thank you and thanks for your PMA :)
> 
> pinkcasi - so sorry you're going through that with your OH... pregnancy is stressful enough as it is. Is this your first? I feel like men kind of lose their minds about it sometimes.
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling a bit more positive today. Had a nice drive over to a friend's house to meet her newborn, it was a lovely sunset and I felt kind of peaceful about everything, more so than I had.
> 
> And happily my OPKs went negative yesterday afternoon and my HPT was negative this morning (or it was last time I looked at it, there may be enough HCG to still make a little evap line - it is kind of amazing how sensitive those tests are, just the little ICs. I mean I have to guess my HCG is like, close to 5 by now). Very interested to see what my HCG beta was on Friday and compare that to the line I got on the HPT that day.
> 
> Wishing you all the best!

So so sorry about your loss. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkcasi said:


> Sorry I realised that I didn't actually tell you what I wanted to, the reason for logging on here doh baby brain.
> 
> So I went to the hospital this morning, saw a different dr than I saw before she was not nice! I was really upset so much pain and I went in and the receptionist ignored me for 5 mins then said 'that lady was first' so I had to wait which is fine in itself but the pain was so bad I just burst into tears, by the time I went into see the dr I was more composed but as soon as she asked 'how have you been' I burst into tears again, I must have seemed so rude I hardly spoke at all but I just knew if I tried I would just cry. She examined me and was not as gentle as my mw, she made me feel like I should wait and let her come on her own even tho they offered me induction, it's not like I asked for it, then she said she had to go ask the consultant I'm like wtf! Don't you dare say no now bitch!
> 
> So she gave me another sweep and booked me in for induction on 4th, I'm happy there's an end in sight but I kinda feel like a total failure, obviously pregnancy is not my forte, I feel like after the mc then desperately ttc and then having this awful pregnancy and the labour/birth is going to be taken out of my hands it's like the universe is telling me I shouldn't have kids, I know I'll have my princess soon and it'll all be worth it but I just hate that none of this is how I wanted.

Exciting, your baby is almost here!!!


----------



## eyemom

Left, good to see you. Sorry you're not feeling well. :( Hope you're feeling better soon! How'd the GD test go?

Starry, I hope it's not pneumonia! Hope he's feeling better soon too!

TTCSecrets, I have never heard the urine pH one, sorry! Sounds fun though, if you can get your hands on some pH strips, give it a try and let us know how it goes. ;)

lisa, thanks for popping in, good to see you. Hopefully as you get closer and closer to that 2nd tri you'll be feeling better!

ttcbabyisom, thanks for sharing your experience about the Femara! Hope all your efforts result in your rainbow very soon!

Tricia, hi! Glad you're doing great! Wowwww, your 3rd tri is just around the corner!! ;)

DSemcho, hope it's not PID! Depending on where I am in my cycle it hurts me too, so really hoping you're fine! But a +beta would sure be nice!

ES :hugs:

qwk, thanks, and glad you're having a good day. Sometimes it's amazing the difference a new day can make. :) Feels weird to WANT a stark white negative, right? But hopefully you'll be on the road to your rainbow soon. 

ttcmoon, thank you, FX for you!!!

Unexpected, get well soon! What's with all the sick people. :( So sorry, it's so hard to hear of others' pregnancies. <3 What exactly are your OPKs doing?

mamatex, thanks for educating me on the bronze boobies. :haha: Congrats again on the milestone, well done! :thumbup:

Pink, <3 <3 I hope the relationship issues get sorted. Sorry you weren't pleased with the different doctor. But hey the countdown is on! There are so many things on this journey that don't go according to plan, but it works out. Keep your eye on the prize! You are NOT a failure. Come hell or high water, you are bringing a beautiful baby girl into this world! You're superwoman already right?? ;) Sweet baby girl in your arms in a week and a half or less! I agree with DSemcho, have her on her birthday. Just a few days away!

AFM, got my +opk last night, a really dark and obvious one. So we BD last night and temps were still down this morning. So I think we nailed the timing. :) Gonna go again tonight and maybe tomorrow for good measure. ;) But I'm feeling good about it. At least I'll know we'll have done our part! Also met with the woman from church (who has been where I am) this morning. We talked about our ttc journeys and a bunch of other stuff. It was nice to visit face to face with someone who really gets it. We talked about some other things too like our families. We have more in common than we realized. Really glad to know her.


----------



## Unexpected212

Eye Mom - My OPK's starting getting progressivley darker. Then went faint, almost not there faint now they are getting darker again. I'm not due to ovulate till Saturday anyway so it's not a huge deal just worrying i'm surging but not ovulating.


----------



## eyemom

Unexpected212 said:


> Eye Mom - My OPK's starting getting progressivley darker. Then went faint, almost not there faint now they are getting darker again. I'm not due to ovulate till Saturday anyway so it's not a huge deal just worrying i'm surging but not ovulating.

Ah well that is confusing. But maybe it doesn't mean anything as long as they still weren't as dark as the control line before. I wish all of this could be straightforward and easy for all of us.


----------



## Unexpected212

Gosh me too. Everyone I know who really wants a baby and who would be amazing parents cant seem to catch a break with getting pregnant or staying pregnant. The people I know who don't really want a baby or have ones they aren't fussed about as it is seem to get pregnant at the drop of a pin!

No they were never as dark as the other line. I think it depends on how long I've held my pee and stuff. Sometimes they are darker lines than others.

Last month when I got my positive it came up straight away and was way darker than the other line so we shall see.

Thanks x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Left, good to see you. Sorry you're not feeling well. :( Hope you're feeling better soon! How'd the GD test go?
> 
> Starry, I hope it's not pneumonia! Hope he's feeling better soon too!
> 
> TTCSecrets, I have never heard the urine pH one, sorry! Sounds fun though, if you can get your hands on some pH strips, give it a try and let us know how it goes. ;)
> 
> lisa, thanks for popping in, good to see you. Hopefully as you get closer and closer to that 2nd tri you'll be feeling better!
> 
> ttcbabyisom, thanks for sharing your experience about the Femara! Hope all your efforts result in your rainbow very soon!
> 
> Tricia, hi! Glad you're doing great! Wowwww, your 3rd tri is just around the corner!! ;)
> 
> DSemcho, hope it's not PID! Depending on where I am in my cycle it hurts me too, so really hoping you're fine! But a +beta would sure be nice!
> 
> ES :hugs:
> 
> qwk, thanks, and glad you're having a good day. Sometimes it's amazing the difference a new day can make. :) Feels weird to WANT a stark white negative, right? But hopefully you'll be on the road to your rainbow soon.
> 
> ttcmoon, thank you, FX for you!!!
> 
> Unexpected, get well soon! What's with all the sick people. :( So sorry, it's so hard to hear of others' pregnancies. <3 What exactly are your OPKs doing?
> 
> mamatex, thanks for educating me on the bronze boobies. :haha: Congrats again on the milestone, well done! :thumbup:
> 
> Pink, <3 <3 I hope the relationship issues get sorted. Sorry you weren't pleased with the different doctor. But hey the countdown is on! There are so many things on this journey that don't go according to plan, but it works out. Keep your eye on the prize! You are NOT a failure. Come hell or high water, you are bringing a beautiful baby girl into this world! You're superwoman already right?? ;) Sweet baby girl in your arms in a week and a half or less! I agree with DSemcho, have her on her birthday. Just a few days away!
> 
> AFM, got my +opk last night, a really dark and obvious one. So we BD last night and temps were still down this morning. So I think we nailed the timing. :) Gonna go again tonight and maybe tomorrow for good measure. ;) But I'm feeling good about it. At least I'll know we'll have done our part! Also met with the woman from church (who has been where I am) this morning. We talked about our ttc journeys and a bunch of other stuff. It was nice to visit face to face with someone who really gets it. We talked about some other things too like our families. We have more in common than we realized. Really glad to know her.

Woohoo on perfect timing! I am rooting for you this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all GD went well and passed with flying colours :) delighted its over , it was the four hour test ! So a loooong morning . Also got to see LO briefly , well his head and tummy . Measuring to dates still and head down . All looking good so far thank god :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Glad your gd test went well left, and always lovely to hear lo's doing well, he'll be here in no time *big grin* x


----------



## mowat

Anyone hear from Kat lately? Kat, are you there?

"Hi" to all the new ladies. Nice to have you along for the ride.

Took a hpt this morning and I got a BFN, so I decided to stop the progesterone. REally hoping AF arrives tomorrow and we can start again. I have family arriving on December 18, so I need to ovulate before that! Not to whine, but I really want a BFP for Christmas.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - I'm sorry about the bfn. I hope the next cycle works out for you and you can get your sticky bfp.

unexpected - pregnancy announcements are always so very painful after a loss. It's a stark reminder if what we had but lost. Not very many ladies conceive again straight after a loss but it doesn't have to take a long time either. I am hoping that this cycle will bring you a happy announcement of your own. :hugs:

pink - oh wow, Stella is coming so soon!! I don't have a calendar nearby but isn't that under 2 weeks? She may even decide to come on her own before that so you can avoid induction. I'm sorry the doctors weren't very kind or understanding. Normally you wouldn't wish pain on someone else, but if they could feel what you are feeling perhaps they'd be more sympathetic.

eyemom - I'm glad you were able to connect with a woman who understands what you're going through. It is so helpful to know you aren't alone. And I'm always hopeful that this is the cycle that brings you your bfp.

afm - the doctor thinks Dh has the influenza virus. Dh has been doing better since the bad night two nights ago. He now has a prescription for the anti-viral drug Tamiflu. I'm hoping that's all it is. I mean, right now he's setting up the tree and doesn't seem ill. He's not coughing or struggling to breathe like he was the other night. And his coughs from the other night didn't have much phlegm and the doctor said that was more indicitive of flu than brochitis or anything more serious. 

Now I'm just concerned that DS or myself will catch it. But we're not sharing a bed right now. We're not fighting but I can't sleep with him when I'm pregnant. He keeps me awake at night and he shakes the bed so much that it makes me ill. I'm hoping that makes a difference. I had the flu when pregnant with DS and that was the sickest I had ever been.


----------



## DSemcho

I took a test this AM to (10/11DPO) and it was BFN. I still have some pink coming out of my cervix (barely) but I'm surprised by that because my cervix feels super closed 

ALSO, I got one of those fertility readings done by Cheri22.


Spoiler
They are showing me a little boy and they relate him to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They are showing me someone who I always going to see exactly what is needed and then takes care of it. He is the type that is always going to be honorable. The type that is always going to ensure that he understands what is needed of him and he is always going to pull through. I am seeing him always looking for what he can do to make better, and always very logical in his approach of things. Often using common sense with things, that people seem to forget, and coming up with ideas that make it a lot easier, faster and better than how it was being done previous.

I am seeing him with his hair a bit more on the fine side, and seems to start to go bald in his 20s. They are showing him to always have a slender build, and wears clothes that are a bit more 'dressy casual".

When it comes to career paths, they are showing him working in engineering.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 28. They will have two boys of their own


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> mowat - I'm sorry about the bfn. I hope the next cycle works out for you and you can get your sticky bfp.
> 
> unexpected - pregnancy announcements are always so very painful after a loss. It's a stark reminder if what we had but lost. Not very many ladies conceive again straight after a loss but it doesn't have to take a long time either. I am hoping that this cycle will bring you a happy announcement of your own. :hugs:
> 
> pink - oh wow, Stella is coming so soon!! I don't have a calendar nearby but isn't that under 2 weeks? She may even decide to come on her own before that so you can avoid induction. I'm sorry the doctors weren't very kind or understanding. Normally you wouldn't wish pain on someone else, but if they could feel what you are feeling perhaps they'd be more sympathetic.
> 
> eyemom - I'm glad you were able to connect with a woman who understands what you're going through. It is so helpful to know you aren't alone. And I'm always hopeful that this is the cycle that brings you your bfp.
> 
> afm - the doctor thinks Dh has the influenza virus. Dh has been doing better since the bad night two nights ago. He now has a prescription for the anti-viral drug Tamiflu. I'm hoping that's all it is. I mean, right now he's setting up the tree and doesn't seem ill. He's not coughing or struggling to breathe like he was the other night. And his coughs from the other night didn't have much phlegm and the doctor said that was more indicitive of flu than brochitis or anything more serious.
> 
> Now I'm just concerned that DS or myself will catch it. But we're not sharing a bed right now. We're not fighting but I can't sleep with him when I'm pregnant. He keeps me awake at night and he shakes the bed so much that it makes me ill. I'm hoping that makes a difference. I had the flu when pregnant with DS and that was the sickest I had ever been.

It's a week tomorrow! Omg that's insane! I am hoping she'll come on her own but planning for lots of time sat around the hospital, going to put a load of stuff on the laptop so we have something to watch and planning on catching up on the reading that I never seem to have time to do even tho I've had loads of time on my hands lol 

Glad to hear hubby is feeling a bit better hope you and ds don't get it too!


----------



## DSemcho

So I just got back from the doctor, and she swabbed my cervix and there was quite a bit of orange/red on it. Then when she swabbed again there was nothing. And she said she didn't see anything abnormal in my vagina or with my cervix, so either I'm pregnant or AF is coming! She said that maybe the pain I had Sunday night was just from my cervix experiencing the "trauma" that is my husband's penis lol.


----------



## garfie

Dsem - :happydance: this could be your month then - I have only had orange/red (an unusual colour) when pregnant or red (a normal colour) when not - fingers crossed for you hun - why would your cervix be experiencing trauma - does it normally hmmmm thought not:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

Normally my husband hits my cervix during sex. But on Sunday when he did it hurt 

I'm SO excited, but the test I took this AM was a BFN&#8230;. Thur/Fri is my actual test dates.


----------



## garfie

Still a few days left then :happydance: come on BFP

So have you been tested for endometerosis if sex is always painful hun?

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

It's not usually painful. This was the first time in a while. Last time was the two occurrences I had of PID. Plus they can't test me for Endo here anyways. I bought a FRER for Thanksgiving morning lol.


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> Sorry I realised that I didn't actually tell you what I wanted to, the reason for logging on here doh baby brain.
> 
> So I went to the hospital this morning, saw a different dr than I saw before she was not nice! I was really upset so much pain and I went in and the receptionist ignored me for 5 mins then said 'that lady was first' so I had to wait which is fine in itself but the pain was so bad I just burst into tears, by the time I went into see the dr I was more composed but as soon as she asked 'how have you been' I burst into tears again, I must have seemed so rude I hardly spoke at all but I just knew if I tried I would just cry. She examined me and was not as gentle as my mw, she made me feel like I should wait and let her come on her own even tho they offered me induction, it's not like I asked for it, then she said she had to go ask the consultant I'm like wtf! Don't you dare say no now bitch!
> 
> So she gave me another sweep and booked me in for induction on 4th, I'm happy there's an end in sight but I kinda feel like a total failure, obviously pregnancy is not my forte, I feel like after the mc then desperately ttc and then having this awful pregnancy and the labour/birth is going to be taken out of my hands it's like the universe is telling me I shouldn't have kids, I know I'll have my princess soon and it'll all be worth it but I just hate that none of this is how I wanted.

What exactly are you a failure at? Your pregnancy is just different from other people's. You are no less of a mother because of how the child comes into the world. If you remember, I was going on and on before Sky came about induction. I didn't want it at all. I will repeat again what I said earlier in this thread. How things turn out will only be a big deal if you allow it to be. You still have control over your child birth experience. You give up control when you throw your hands up in the air and get despondent. The universe is obviously telling you that you should have a kid because there is a baby in your uterus woman. 

:winkwink:

I am sorry to hear of your treatment at the doctor's office. It is amazing how unprofessional people can be. A simple acknowledgement goes a long way for a patient, even if he or she has to wait a little bit.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

DSemcho said:


> It's not usually painful. This was the first time in a while. Last time was the two occurrences I had of PID. Plus they can't test me for Endo here anyways. I bought a FRER for Thanksgiving morning lol.

Good luck for testing on Thursday!!! :dust:


----------



## eyemom

Left, woo hoo! Glad you got good news and a glimpse of the little guy. :) Sounds like everything is great!

Mowat, ss for the bfn :hugs: Fx you get your Christmas BFP.

Starry, thanks for the kind words. Yuck, stinks about the flu, but I'm glad it doesn't have him down too bad. I've heard Tamiflu is amazing, but no personal experience! Praying you and your DS stay healthy!

DSemcho, glad everything looked normal. Hope this morning was just too soon and you get your bfp in the next few days. That would be a HAPPY Thanksgiving!



garfie said:


> So have you been tested for endometerosis if sex is always painful hun?

Could this have been for me? If not then disregard.  But for years before I had my DD sex was excruciatingly painful for me. I ultimately saw a specialist and was diagnosed with vulvar vestibulitis. My issue was more external (not really external, but ***TMI*** the source of the pain was more at the vaginal opening). I tried various steroid creams and ointments and was on a couple of oral medications and nothing helped. After I had my DD, finally I was "cured." I had been bound and determined to have a vaginal delivery because I'd been told that the stretching there can help, so it was basically my only hope of ever experiencing sex that wasn't painful. (I'm getting back around to where this is not totally out of left field lol.) Anyway, I don't experience pain like before at all, but still anytime DH hits my cervix too hard or at the wrong angle (it's not often), I'll feel a jab of pain. But I was under the impression this was normal??? Does this not happen to anyone else?

Anyway, AFM, dtd last night and we were both tired and not really in the mood but we got the job done.  This morning my temp was somewhat up and I was feeling mittelschmerz type cramps this morning, so I think the window is finally closed. I kinda wanna take a break tonight but I wonder if we should do it for good measure. We already got in 2 nights after my +opk but we should be good. But then I think...the more (sperm) the merrier??? Ah well. I guess this puts me testing not this weekend but the next.


----------



## mowat

Working hard Eyemom! I think you've got your bases covered this month!

Still no AF for me. Will really be shocked if it's not here tomorrow. Having a beer tonight. Look out December---I've got your number!


----------



## Sweetz33

I am such an awful poster.....I hope everyone is doing fine. I am just getting over that horrible flu but not 100% yet. I am so sorry I haven't been on top of things here. I am totally supporting all of you no matter what place you are at in the journey. Much love to you all..please forgive my absence.


----------



## DSemcho

ttcbabyisom said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> It's not usually painful. This was the first time in a while. Last time was the two occurrences I had of PID. Plus they can't test me for Endo here anyways. I bought a FRER for Thanksgiving morning lol.
> 
> Good luck for testing on Thursday!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!



eyemom said:


> DSemcho, glad everything looked normal. Hope this morning was just too soon and you get your bfp in the next few days. That would be a HAPPY Thanksgiving!

And a HAPPY birthday lol. (Bday is next day)


----------



## Kat S

Just a quick peek in to say hi! Sorry, I went away for the weekend with the girls and had a great time. Once I got home, I had a million things to do...unpacking, cleaning, getting ready for Thanksgiving, and working. 

9 dpo for me and for once my "day 7 curse" (diarrhea 7 dpo) hasn't shown up. I had some breast tenderness that showed up 6 dpo, but it was gone when I woke up this morning, so that makes me think AF is on the way after all.

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - it sounds like you have all of your bases covered and you and your dh deserve a rest. Good luck during the tww.

DSemcho - good luck with testing. Hope you have extra reason to celebrate this week. And have a Happy Birthday and Thanksgiving.

Kat - I'm glad you had a wonderful weekend with your friends. Fingers-crossed that AF stays far, far away.

Sweetz - no one expects you to post when you're sick, pregnant and have a little one to take care of. I had the flu when pregnant with DS and there was no way I could keep up with people on a message board. I hope you feel better soon!

afm - we put up our tree and lights the other day and everything feels so happy and colourful and festive. We still need to hang the ornaments on the tree and other put out the other decorations but we still have time before Christmas. 

DH had a rough day yesterday but the Tamiflu seems to be doing its job. Thankfully, I am getting a bit more energy so was able to take care of some things though I'm still limited. I improvised a gnocchi soup for supper yesterday and it was so, so good. I want to run out and buy another package of gnocchi to make it again. And DS actually ate it. He's so picky that I celebrate whenever I try something new and he likes it. We told him it was pasta as he refuses to eat potatoes.


----------



## Unexpected212

Glad everyone seems do be doing well

Good luck to those testing soon

OPK's have officially stumped me this month. They have been getting darker the last few days and almost as dark as the control line last night

However I couldn't test all day as I was at work and now the line is fainter. So wondering If I missed my surge or I'm just not ovulating


----------



## DSemcho

Need to decide if tomorrow is my test day or Friday&#8230;  I think if I got a BFN tomorrow I'd just say I'm out and buy a bottle of Riesling&#8230; Idk.


----------



## mowat

Welcome back Kat! Hope you're wrong about AF.

Yum, gnocchi soup. Did you use a recipe Starry? My son loves soup---but is picky about almost everything else.

Sounds like you might have ovulated overnight Unexpected. I hate opks, they drive me mad.

Well, seem to be having another weird cycle. Thought it was going to be short after the last one being long, but now AF hasn't arrived (should have been here Monday or Tuesday). Hmm. HOpe it comes today. I thought luteal phase length was somewhat consistent.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone just a quick pop in, hope everyone's good.

Thanks mama, I know I'm just fresking out gutted that this pregnancy hasn't been how I wanted it to be but hey it is what it is and I'm blessed to have it at all. 
I just had the realisation today that this time next week I'll be in hospital being induced could be in labour, we'll have a baby! I'm like omg what the hey do I do with a baby?!?!?! My oh is like 'it'll be fine' but it's seriously scary I've never changed a nappy before! 
It's normal right to freak out? I just really don't wana screw this up it's the most important thing ever I don't want to let her down and be a sucky mum.


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - I had a MAJOR freak out a week before DS ended up being born. And I had changed diapers before but I had never been responsible for a newborn before. People tend not to entrust their newborns to sitters! I never had liked holding such little ones as they are so floppy and I was scared I would hurt it. DH and I had one major goal: do not kill the baby. ha ha Sounds melodramatic to me now but back then I was genuinally afraid. My mom told me she was the same way when she had me. She said the nurse brought me in and then left and my mom said all she could think was "What have I got myself into?"

What's important to remember is that you are an adult, you are intelligent and you are capable. You will figure it out. Just one day at a time. That's the advice I got from my mom who got it from her mom who got it from HER mom.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat said:


> Welcome back Kat! Hope you're wrong about AF.
> 
> *Yum, gnocchi soup. Did you use a recipe Starry? My son loves soup---but is picky about almost everything else.*
> 
> Sounds like you might have ovulated overnight Unexpected. I hate opks, they drive me mad.
> 
> Well, seem to be having another weird cycle. Thought it was going to be short after the last one being long, but now AF hasn't arrived (should have been here Monday or Tuesday). Hmm. HOpe it comes today. I thought luteal phase length was somewhat consistent.

I based my soup off of a copycat recipe I found online for The Olive Garden's gnocchi soup (which I love). I didn't have all the ingredients so I improvised. I used a can of cream of chicken soup, some shredded spinach leaves and then the gnocchi (I cooked the gnocchi seperately from the soup). I also added a bit of the spices from the copycat recipe....garlic, basil and a pinch of sage. I didn't have carrots otherwise I would have added the shredded carrots as well.


----------



## DSemcho

Having a weird feeling... Wondering if anyone else has had it before.. So I had a hard dull throb on the lower right side, and now that part of me internally feels cold but like through the front to the back, with a now slight stab in my lower back...


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz, no need to apologize. You have a lot on your plate! <3 Thanks for popping in!

Hi Kat good to see you. Hope the lack of "day 7 curse" means something good. ;)

Starry, thanks, we did indeed take a break. ;) So I was relieved to see my temp was continuing to rise this morning (I have a slow rise thermal shift so at 1 dpo I'm never really sure). That's so exciting that you have your home decorated for Christmas! I am just trying to get my house clean enough to bother getting our tree down from the attic. :dohh: Glad you are starting to feel better! That soup sounds awesome!

Unexpected that is frustrating. Hope something makes sense soon. Mowat may be onto something. I nearly missed my surge once. I caught it but it didn't do me a lot of good b/c I ovulated that same night. In many months of OPKs, it has only happened to me once, so hopefully if that's what happened, it won't happen again!

DSemcho. I have no idea about the weird sensation you described, but good luck when you test! 

Mowat, that is weird. I guess better long than short though? Am I supposed to wish for AF now? In any case, good luck! <3

Pink, totally normal! I had never changed one either, nor had DH. He actually changed the first one. Don't worry...you'll become an expert in short order. ;) I actually had the same kind of mindset as starry...just keep her alive. Sounds kinda bad but it's true. I had a friend tell me...they are tougher than they look, and it is true. They are fragile, but they are also very resilient. A little motherly instinct + some common sense + maybe a little help from friends and/or the internet, you'll be fine. ;) <3

AFM, I think I'm 2 dpo. Hoping I get cross hairs tomorrow. Gotta get stuff done, go to bed, and get up in time to do some prep for Thanksgiving tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies! Wishing you all happy bellies! ;)


----------



## DSemcho

Tested with a FRER this AM and it was a BFN&#8230;. But while cleaning I accidentally pricked my finger with a needle and decided to do an IC with the whole blood technique (but I accidentally put a little to much water)&#8230; Has anyone ever used that method and been accurate because I got this.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/8b08d603-64f5-4609-b943-fcbf2cd9e60d_zps88868f46.jpg

Slightly darker IRL. Tried this before and got a BFN last month.


----------



## Kat S

Eh, my Day 7 curse showed up last night. I also got a BFN on a FRER, so I'm officially calling "out". Now just waiting for AF to show.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm sorry, Kat. :hugs:

DSemcho - I haven't heard of using blood so I'm not sure how accurate it would be. I definitely see a line though.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks starry and eye, that's good advice just keep her alive ha ha I guess if I can do that it'll be ok.

Sorry Kat x

I've never heard of the blood thing either but there's something there fur sure I hope it sticks for ya.

Happy thanksgiving to all of you stateside x


----------



## garfie

Dsc - There was a thread about this a while back - I can see a line so fingers crossed - I know on that thread some got lines and ended up pregnant others got lines and didn't :cry: some said it was because the blood was thicker that it stuck to the indent strip so creating a false line :cry: but there was a woman on there who ended up with triplets - but she was on meds too:wacko: she also used a centrifuge and other weird bits and pieces - she was a scientist.:dohh:

Think the thread was called blood on hpt = positive hmmm - (now I bet that thread will be resurrected:winkwink:)

Pink - We all worry as new mums - I couldn't change a nappy (especially a disposable one) any child I had ever looked after had the old fashioned nappies with safety pins:haha: keeping her alive is a good way to look at it - you will need a sense of humour once she is here. I always say no matter what is thrown at us (trust me as she get older this will include food, tantrums, toys etc) if we can laugh about it we will get through the day! - take it one day at a time hun and all of us are still learning - heck I have two and they throw curve balls at me daily:haha:

Kat - Oh no - I hope you are wrong - has any of your tests revealed anything?:hugs:

Eye - Hope you get your cross hairs tomorrow:happydance: was you asking about endo?:hugs:

Starry - How are things going?:hugs:

Mowat - How late are you hun - I hate it when our bodies do this :growlmad:

AFM - Just trying to keep busy - been at work a lot recently as we are moving back into our old (brand new) premises next week so there has been a lot of stress and a lot of swear words:haha: (not from me - I just laugh it all off):winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mowat

Ugh Kat. Really hoping you're wrong about being out.

Good luck with the move Garfie.

Yeah for cross hairs Eyemom!

Another day, another slight temperature change, but still nothing. Tested this morning and definitely a BFN. I think I'm at 15dpo now. Several days late. Maybe because I took a homeopathic estrogen support at the beginning of my cycle? The progesterone? Although I stopped taking that days ago. So confused. Maybe I'll drink some raspberry leaf tea this afternoon and see if that does anything----yes, I'm grasping at straws!


----------



## eyemom

DSemcho, I've not heard of that but it is interesting. Certainly enough to give you a lil hope. Keep us posted.

Kat, booo! :hugs:

garfie, thanks I got my cross hairs! :happydance: I was kinda sorta asking about endo. It was when the topic came up of it hurting when the cervix gets hit. I took an informal poll on another forum I frequent, and the consensus was that it is normally pretty uncomfortable at the least or painful at the worst in the event of a cervix bump. There were a few exceptions, but I'm feeling a little more like I'm normal now. ;) Good luck with the move! I guess it'll be nice when it's over though??

mowat, that is totally weird. Hope for some clarity soon one way or another. ;)

AFM, I had a lovely day with family and a belly full of yummy food. I'll be ready for another Thanksgiving in like a week.  Now in boring part of TWW. Done with BD, too soon to symptom spot.


----------



## DSemcho

IT'S MUH BIRFDAY!!!! DH got me a new camera :D A Nikon D3100 (I wanted the D3200 kit, but alas they didn't have any)


----------



## Kat S

Happy Birthday, DSemcho!

Mowat, ugh I wish you could get a positive test along with that missing period!!

Eyemom, good luck with your crosshairs!

AFM, 11 dpo. Just in case, I'm still testing. Got a BFN on a dollar store test today.


----------



## eyemom

DSemcho, happy birthday! \\:D/

Kat, :(

AFM, my temp keeps going higher and higher...this morning was crazy high (for me). But I did take it 20-25 min late and I was wearing warmer PJs, so that's probably all there is to it.


----------



## garfie

Dsc - Happy Birthday Hun - hope you had a good one :happydance:

Kat - I don't blame you for testing - I think that's why I begin testing early because some months I don't get a chance to test:cry: 11DPO and no AF right - hang in there hun:hugs:

Eye - Your temps do look good at the moment:happydance: have you put your DH in a santa hat yet:haha: I'm hoping when the move happens that hubby doesn't have to work as much:winkwink:

Mowat - Still no sign of AF and you have stopped the progesterone - has your temps dropped yet?:flower:

Pink - How are you today hun:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

Happy Birthday, DSemcho!

Fingers crossed for you, eyemom!!! I really hope these are all positive signs for you.

kat - so sorry for another bfn. I would keep on testing too if I were in that position. Even when I knew I was 'out' I really wanted to keep that hope alive.


----------



## mowat

Another day, another high temperature. Well, it did drop slightly, but not much. I stopped the progesterone last Sunday so I can't imagine what's going on. I've never had a luteal phase like this before. So confused.

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat your chart looks so good. Have you tested ??


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Sweetz, no need to apologize. You have a lot on your plate! <3 Thanks for popping in!
> 
> Hi Kat good to see you. Hope the lack of "day 7 curse" means something good. ;)
> 
> Starry, thanks, we did indeed take a break. ;) So I was relieved to see my temp was continuing to rise this morning (I have a slow rise thermal shift so at 1 dpo I'm never really sure). That's so exciting that you have your home decorated for Christmas! I am just trying to get my house clean enough to bother getting our tree down from the attic. :dohh: Glad you are starting to feel better! That soup sounds awesome!
> 
> Unexpected that is frustrating. Hope something makes sense soon. Mowat may be onto something. I nearly missed my surge once. I caught it but it didn't do me a lot of good b/c I ovulated that same night. In many months of OPKs, it has only happened to me once, so hopefully if that's what happened, it won't happen again!
> 
> DSemcho. I have no idea about the weird sensation you described, but good luck when you test!
> 
> Mowat, that is weird. I guess better long than short though? Am I supposed to wish for AF now? In any case, good luck! <3
> 
> Pink, totally normal! I had never changed one either, nor had DH. He actually changed the first one. Don't worry...you'll become an expert in short order. ;) I actually had the same kind of mindset as starry...just keep her alive. Sounds kinda bad but it's true. I had a friend tell me...they are tougher than they look, and it is true. They are fragile, but they are also very resilient. A little motherly instinct + some common sense + maybe a little help from friends and/or the internet, you'll be fine. ;) <3
> 
> AFM, I think I'm 2 dpo. Hoping I get cross hairs tomorrow. Gotta get stuff done, go to bed, and get up in time to do some prep for Thanksgiving tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies! Wishing you all happy bellies! ;)

Yay for ch's! Awesome looking chart so far. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Working hard Eyemom! I think you've got your bases covered this month!
> 
> Still no AF for me. Will really be shocked if it's not here tomorrow. Having a beer tonight. Look out December---I've got your number!

16 dpo and still no AF? hhhmmm... i have my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Ugh Kat. Really hoping you're wrong about being out.
> 
> Good luck with the move Garfie.
> 
> Yeah for cross hairs Eyemom!
> 
> Another day, another slight temperature change, but still nothing. Tested this morning and definitely a BFN. I think I'm at 15dpo now. Several days late. Maybe because I took a homeopathic estrogen support at the beginning of my cycle? The progesterone? Although I stopped taking that days ago. So confused. Maybe I'll drink some raspberry leaf tea this afternoon and see if that does anything----yes, I'm grasping at straws!

Hey, so my doc told me that being on the progesterone will NOT delay your period. Your body will do what it's supposed to do. I didn't believe her but alas, I started right on time with being on progesterone last 2 cycles. I wasn't expecting it. I was glad my body did it's thing and didn't delay me.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

DSemcho said:


> IT'S MUH BIRFDAY!!!! DH got me a new camera :D A Nikon D3100 (I wanted the D3200 kit, but alas they didn't have any)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I'm jealous, that's an awesome present!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Left wonderin said:


> Mowat your chart looks so good. Have you tested ??

OMG, i just noticed your BFP! YAY, so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mowat

Yes, I've tested, and it's definitely a BFN. About to call the doctor to make an appointment---that should bring on AF, right?


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. Had fertile CM on Thursday. Dark tests on Wednesday evening and Thursday evening not quite positive but the one Thursday evening was the closest and now they've gone to so faint I can barely see them. So I'm counting today as 1dpo and we shall see.

Good luck all x


----------



## DSemcho

I don't think so with me... But I took a IC at like 4:30am, and I swear I see something barely, but more so when inverted.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203515


Blood is still BFP... Seeing if DH will prick his finger for a try.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=203516


----------



## Unexpected212

I can kinda see a line!


----------



## garfie

Ds - I can see a line as well - does it have colour? so have you you convinced DH to prick his finger yet.:haha:

When I was pregnant a while back I tried to convince DH to take part in one of my experiments with a cabbage - he politely declined:winkwink:

Hope this is the start for you :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

He was gonna but then I got called into work :/


----------



## garfie

DS - Will he do it when you get home? - blood test can be done anytime:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

He may, I'm not going to say 100% yes he will because he could change his mind.

And I can't get a blood test done here until maybe Monday.


----------



## Starry Night

DS - I sort of see a line in the first one and there is definitely a line in the second. And why would you need your DH to do a blood test too? Just to see if you can trust the blood tests or not?

unexpected - good luck in the tww. I hope it passes by quickly for you!:dust:

eyemom - how you feeling? Are your temps still staying high? I've got my fingers crossed for you!

mowat - I hate when our cycles don't cooperate! :grr: With some of my losses it took them so long (well, it felt long) to get back to normal. I hope your AF shows soon and that your next cycle does what it should.

garfie - how are you doing these days? :hugs:

afm - time is starting to drag again. 4 weeks between appointments is a lot of time to kill. I've been feeling the baby a bit which is relieving. It's kicked my hand a few times. :cloud9: Right now I'm anxious for my next appointment in 2 weeks as I'm hoping to finally receive my anatomy scan date. I really hope we're able to find out the gender. My bubba needs a name.


----------



## DSemcho

Yes Starry. I don't trust the blood on a wondfo thing, becaues I've heard mixed reviews. So I want to see if he gets a line himself.


----------



## eyemom

Good luck DSemcho. And thanks for explaining about your DH, I was confused too. 

Starry, thanks. Today my temp tanked (5 dpo). But I doubt it has any real meaning. Yesterday's was deceptively high because I got really really warm...fell asleep in my sweatpants under the covers AND had the thermostat set warmer than usual AND DH was spooning me as I had the thermometer in my mouth. :haha: I think I'm over hoping for an implantation dip (many say it's a myth anyway) and it's probably an estrogen surge. Still well over the cover line. If it does that next weekend though I'll know this month is a wash, but at this point I'm trying not to put much thought into it.

Yay for feeling movements <3 Hope the next 2 weeks fly by (as much as possible).


----------



## Pinkcasi

Starry Night said:


> afm - time is starting to drag again. 4 weeks between appointments is a lot of time to kill. I've been feeling the baby a bit which is relieving. It's kicked my hand a few times. :cloud9: Right now I'm anxious for my next appointment in 2 weeks as I'm hoping to finally receive my anatomy scan date. I really hope we're able to find out the gender. My bubba needs a name.

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Yey that's super good news and your so lucky you can feel bub do early I felt nothing tho it's my first so I was never really sure but if *shes* kicking this early *shes* deffo a sticky keeper?!!!

I'm guessing girly by the way but then I was wrong with left and Tricia lol

Afm I'm still fat, 4 people have text me to ask if anythings happened including my oh! As if I wouldn't call him lol
She still has 4 days but I really don't think she's shifting anytime soon *sigh*


----------



## mowat

I can't believe you're 14 weeks already Starry! So exciting!

Had a little temperature drop this morning so I'm hoping AF is on the way. Hopefully my next cycle is normal, otherwise we'll have guests in the house for the holidays (and we have to sleep on the bottom bunk on DS's bed).


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, 

Mind if I join please? I really didn't expect to ever have to come into this part of the forum but I sadly miscarried at 5+3 last Tuesday. :cry:

Hubby and I have decided to start TTC straight away.


----------



## Pinkcasi

So sorry for your loss, but welcome to a wonderful thread, it's horrible to *have* to be here but you'll get all the love and support you need and some you don't.

Xxx


----------



## mowat

Sorry for your loss Brunette and sorry you're having to join us here. Unfortunately, some of us here are quite "experienced" so feel free to share whatever.


----------



## garfie

mowat said:


> Sorry for your loss Brunette and sorry you're having to join us here. Unfortunately, some of us here are quite "experienced" so feel free to share whatever.

So sorry for your loss Brunette - welcome:hugs:

Unfortunately Mowat is so right a lot of us have been around here for far to long and know far to much:cry:

So don't be scared to ask questions and share hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

OK, AF is here. I can breathe a sigh of relief and move on to thinking and hoping for December.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry the old cow gotta Kat :( are you going the DIY route again this month ?? 

Welcome brunette I'm sorry for the loss of our LO xxxx the ladies on here are wonderful ! 

Pink cannot believe you are now only days away !!!!! Eeeeekkkkkkkk how are you feeling ??? I'm sooooooo stalking !!! 

Starry 14 weeks where did they go ???? Seriously ???? Not long now and Ds will know if he is getting a bro or sis . Will you be finding out ???? 

AFM : 30 weeks on Tuesday getting closer to single figures !!!!! This little chap is wiggling and kicking up a storm , feeling him much stronger now !!! How do people with a twin pregnancy do it !!! Two at once squirimg !!!!


----------



## DSemcho

FRER from tonight :/

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/df106cd0-02e9-4349-9a0a-6a8522bac44c_zpse7b7032e.jpg


----------



## Tricia173

Pinkcasi said:


> So sorry for your loss, but welcome to a wonderful thread, it's horrible to *have* to be here but you'll get all the love and support you need and some you don't.
> 
> Xxx


I am sorry for your loss, it is the worst feeling to have a miscarriage :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sorry she got you Kat, onwards for your Xmas bfp!

Thanks left it's insane isn't it!!! I'm gutted that it looks like I'll be induced on wed and even though I know I could cancel and let her come on her own I just don't think I could go any longer I'm so desperate to meet my baby Stella it's like I've been waiting forever.
And you 30 weeks! Where on earth did all those weeks go?!?!? Are you all ready for him, the nursery etc? 
I know this thread is supposed to be about ttc but I think it's lovely to have the happy stories too and we are living proof that there is a happy ever after xx


----------



## eyemom

Hi brunette, so sorry you find yourself here :hugs: but welcome. Hope you can get your rainbow soon.

Kat, sorry AF got you. <3

Left, woowwww, these last few weeks are gonna fly by. ;)

Pink, I'm getting excited for you. You got this.

Edit: DSemcho, sorry I wasn't trying to ignore you. I wasn't completely sure what to make of it. What do you think when you look at it in person?


----------



## Starry Night

DSemcho - man, that really is a squinter of a line. I have gotten evaps on FRERs before so it's hard to say if that one will turn into a bfp or not. But there is something to squint at. I noticed it straight away.

eyemom - leave it to dh's to spoon us at inopportune times. :haha: I don't fully understand temps but I do hope that second dip stays far away.

Kat - sorry that AF caught you. :hugs: Sending positive vibes for December! :xmas12:

Brunette - I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow right away. :hugs:

pink - Stella is almost here! We could even start the count down. :baby::baby: Only a few more days. You can make it! Or maybe she will surprise you and come a bit early. :winkwink:

Left - yes, I do plan on finding out the gender. DH and I both hate surprises and I'm tired of referred to the baby as "it".


----------



## DSemcho

eyemom said:


> Hi brunette, so sorry you find yourself here :hugs: but welcome. Hope you can get your rainbow soon.
> 
> Kat, sorry AF got you. <3
> 
> Left, woowwww, these last few weeks are gonna fly by. ;)
> 
> Pink, I'm getting excited for you. You got this.
> 
> Edit: DSemcho, sorry I wasn't trying to ignore you. I wasn't completely sure what to make of it. What do you think when you look at it in person?

I didn't think you were ignoring me lololol.



Starry Night said:


> DSemcho - man, that really is a squinter of a line. I have gotten evaps on FRERs before so it's hard to say if that one will turn into a bfp or not. But there is something to squint at. I noticed it straight away.
> 
> eyemom - leave it to dh's to spoon us at inopportune times. :haha: I don't fully understand temps but I do hope that second dip stays far away.
> 
> Kat - sorry that AF caught you. :hugs: Sending positive vibes for December! :xmas12:
> 
> Brunette - I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow right away. :hugs:
> 
> pink - Stella is almost here! We could even start the count down. :baby::baby: Only a few more days. You can make it! Or maybe she will surprise you and come a bit early. :winkwink:
> 
> Left - yes, I do plan on finding out the gender. DH and I both hate surprises and I'm tired of referred to the baby as "it".

Idk.... I thought I saw something irl. But if in a couple of days (maybe Monday) it's still a squinter then I'm just gonna say no.


----------



## mowat

I've got SPOTTING! Never been so excited to see AF! Okay Kat, let's do it up right this month!


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> I've got SPOTTING! Never been so excited to see AF! Okay Kat, let's do it up right this month!

:happydance::dust:

Pink: Oh my gosh. Delivery Day is almost here! I will be keeping you and my family in your thoughts. I can't wait to hear your story and see photos if you care to share them that is!! 

Hello to any new ladies I missed.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I'm not ignoring anyone's news or posts but I'm fresking out, I've not felt Stella move since, I don't know when, certainly not last night or this morning, I'm in the bath now trying to wake her up she always used to go wild when in the bath especially if I sing but nothing.
I can't even look for her heartbeat as my Doppler won't work, I've not used it in ages and now it won't work at all.
I don't know if I'm totally overreacting, oh says ages just sleeping, even if she's engaged I should still feel her right?!?! 
I don't wana call the hospital if I'm just being silly, omg what do I do?!?!?!?


----------



## garfie

Pink - Breathe Hun:hugs:

This is your first baby and we do worry - when did you start noticing that she wasn't moving? now think hun because her gym is getting rather tight in there - so the kicks won't be as viscious:hugs:

You are trying a bath - have you tried jostling your belly and a sweet drink - like orange juice/apple juice?

It's been a while since I was at your stage - but I would also say go with your instincts hun try to keep calm (easier said) if you don't feel movement soon and either phone your mw or go to hospital.

Also your OH is correct at this stage they do sleep more.:sleep:

Hope Stella is punching you like a prize boxer right now:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pinkcasi said:


> I'm not ignoring anyone's news or posts but I'm fresking out, I've not felt Stella move since, I don't know when, certainly not last night or this morning, I'm in the bath now trying to wake her up she always used to go wild when in the bath especially if I sing but nothing.
> I can't even look for her heartbeat as my Doppler won't work, I've not used it in ages and now it won't work at all.
> I don't know if I'm totally overreacting, oh says ages just sleeping, even if she's engaged I should still feel her right?!?!
> I don't wana call the hospital if I'm just being silly, omg what do I do?!?!?!?

Yes you should call the hospital. That's what they are there for. 

Try not to freak out, my son did the same on a few occasions and as soon as I got strapped up to the monitors at the hospital he wouldn't stay still. 

Have you tried a nice cold sugary drink?


----------



## DSemcho

Pink if you think something is wrong then go to the hospital or call your midwife/OB.


I'm supposed to be 15/16 DPO... And had spotting between the 21st - 25th (first two days were most), but today at 11:15am I have this...


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/e28c327e-3b50-4534-93cf-0380a2cc4dca_zps84efc1c1.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink try stay calm , Stella is probably just having a lazy morning ! Take a bath , have a sugary drink or something cold and lie down for an hour . If you are still worried after that maybe contact your mw xxxxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks girls I did call the emergency mw and she said to call the day unit at the hospital but she said that they would prob tell me to have 2 glasses of cold water and something to eat and lie in my left side for a bit so I'm doing that now for half hour or so then I'm going to call the day unit, to be honest even is she does move now I'm still going to call them just to put my mind at rest, I have two bloody days till she's being induced I seriously could not cope if something went wrong now. Hopefully it's just that she's running out of space and she's saving her energy for the big push ahead.


----------



## Unexpected212

I went in twice for reduced movement. As soon as I called and said I hadn't felt him for at least a few hours they asked me to go straight in.(I'm from england too) Both times he was fine and started wriggling almost as soon as they strapped me up to the monitor.

I'm sure she is absoloutley fine xxx


----------



## eyemom

Pink I agree, call or go in for peace of mind if nothing else. You've already started drinking water so hopefully that got her going, but I have heard that at this point they are just too cramped to move much. Please keep us posted. <3

DS how long is your LP usually? That's an opk right? You are having so many exciting things going on, but I did have a friend on here faked out by an opk recently. Have any more hcg ICs around?


----------



## Pinkcasi

I'm at the hospital now, they're full so I'm having to wait, it really is not my day, my oh is at work so I said I'll call my mum to come with me I tried calling and calling but I forgot she's at a christening so is un reachable, so I came on my own, then there was awful traffic everywhere I went and as they made me drink 2 glasses of water I needed to pee all the way here! I have no change to pay for parking so I've parked in the drop off only bit oops I might get a ticket. But at least I'm here and hopefully it's all for nothing and she's just being lazy. 

I'll keep you updated x


----------



## DSemcho

My LP is 14 days long with me starting on day 15 usually... I'm technically late or due today.... And yes that's an OPK - hence why I'm confused. I wonder if maybe the spotting was an AF?  I've never had that happen though. Or maybe something else. I'm soo confused by this.


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> I'm at the hospital now, they're full so I'm having to wait, it really is not my day, my oh is at work so I said I'll call my mum to come with me I tried calling and calling but I forgot she's at a christening so is un reachable, so I came on my own, then there was awful traffic everywhere I went and as they made me drink 2 glasses of water I needed to pee all the way here! I have no change to pay for parking so I've parked in the drop off only bit oops I might get a ticket. But at least I'm here and hopefully it's all for nothing and she's just being lazy.
> 
> I'll keep you updated x

Please do!! Babies are little goobers sometimes. They do indeed run out of room, as garfie mentioned. They have lazy days and sleepy days just like us, so I am sure that is what it is but it never hurts to get checked out if you have the slightest inkling something might be wrong. 

Quick update from me: Money is a little tight so I will put off buying a pregnancy test until my husband gets paid this week. I know I can go out and buy a dollar store test, but I can't even spare a dollar right now. I have had increased CM and it has not lessened. It makes me feel kind of gross actually. What is going on?

:wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

Pink - thinking of you! Babies seem to late to scare mommies from time to time. Something similar has happened to several friends of mine and the baby always started moving again as soon as they got an ultrasound. If anything, Stella is going to come a bit sooner than you thought. 

Let us know how you are get on. I'm sure she's fine. But I understand the fear. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies so update, all is well, jeez what a nightmare day.

So the hooked me up to the machine and monitored Stella's heartbeat for about an hour, I felt her move a few times but not as much or as powerful as I'm used to, the nurse said she feels like she's back to back so I wonder if she's moved and that's why I can't feel her ?? 
So the print out was fine and her heartbeat is fine, so I'm obviously relieved, I'm going back for a scan in the morning as well so that'll put my mind properly at rest.

If the dr isn't worried then I guess I'm not but he said they take reduced movement very seriously, there was talk of inducing earlier but decided if it can wait til we'd then that's what we'll do.

Thanks for the support guys, I knew I was just being paranoid but better paranoid than sorry right.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes definitely! Glad everything is ok /)


----------



## Unexpected212

Yes for sure. Like I said I went in twice and both times he was fine but they said to me I did the right thing by coming in.

So glad everything is ok xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Great news pink :) hope your feeling better now and can get some sleep xxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

What a relief! I'm glad that Stella is OK. :hugs: Good luck with your scan tomorrow and I'm sure if the doctor is concerned at all they will make sure she is delivered safely as possible.


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry Night said:


> What a relief! I'm glad that Stella is OK. :hugs: Good luck with your scan tomorrow and I'm sure if the doctor is concerned at all they will make sure she is delivered safely as possible.

Speaking of scans when is yours Starry ???


----------



## Starry Night

It's not booked yet! :wacko: I'm thinking I'll be given the date at my next appointment which isn't until the 16th. I'll be 20 weeks about two weeks into the New Year so I'm guessing it will be around then. :shrug: I hate not knowing because I'd love to have something to count down towards! I'm hoping I know what I'm having before my SiL's baby is born. I'm still struggling with their pregnancy even though I am pregnant again. Blargh.

And yikes, I had a bit of a scare last night. I had another nasty bm that felt like this incredible bearing down with pain on the cervix. It took awhile for it to start so I had the time to be convinced I was losing the baby. My cervix still feels a little sore, to be honest. No spotting or anything and I'm sure it was just indigestion but at 2am it is terrifying. I have felt the baby this morning so that has reassured me quite a bit.


----------



## ESwemba84

Glad everything was ok, pink!

Yay for AF Mowat and Kat!

Hope it was implantation, eye!

Hi everyone else!

AFM, one week and a day until back surgery. And then it's operation destress my life so my hormones even out and try for pregnancy before looking at adoption!


----------



## DSemcho

Pink I'm happy everything was fine! Maybe she was sleeping for D-Day lol


----------



## Left wonderin

ESwemba84 said:


> Glad everything was ok, pink!
> 
> Yay for AF Mowat and Kat!
> 
> Hope it was implantation, eye!
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> AFM, one week and a day until back surgery. And then it's operation destress my life so my hormones even out and try for pregnancy before looking at adoption!

ES sounds like you have a plan there :happydance: is there a long recovery post surgery or is the relief immediate ???


----------



## ESwemba84

Left wonderin said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything was ok, pink!
> 
> Yay for AF Mowat and Kat!
> 
> Hope it was implantation, eye!
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> AFM, one week and a day until back surgery. And then it's operation destress my life so my hormones even out and try for pregnancy before looking at adoption!
> 
> ES sounds like you have a plan there :happydance: is there a long recovery post surgery or is the relief immediate ???Click to expand...

It'll be several months before I'm ready to start TTC again. I've heard it's going to be a slow recovery, but I've also heard some people can tell immediately after surgery that the back pain they've been having is gone.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks es good luck for surgery glad you seem so positive about it all, Praps without the pain and stress conceiving maybe easier, we can but hope.

So I had my scan this morning, she measured fine apparently she's big in the 97th percentile god help me lol she was wiggling away on screen but I couldn't feel it, weird, so were all fine and on schedule for induction on wed so going to rest up today then try and clean and tidy tomorrow so were all ready.


----------



## garfie

Pink - That's great news - I can remember with my first (he was prem) seeing him wriggling on the screen and wondering why I couldn't feel him it looked and felt surreal:flower:

So it's all systems go for Wednesday - good luck hun I have been induced a few times - whilst it's not pleasant it is sometimes necessary - hope you don't have to much longer to wait:happydance:

Esw - Not long until your surgery - I hope everything goes well for you and you are soon back TTC:hugs:

Left - OMG where is the time going - hope you're all organised:winkwink:

Eye - Any update today?:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies

AFM - So I've been for my scan - in and out no messing - she started off abdominally but said she couldn't see my right ovary/tube:wacko:.

She then did a transvaginal one and said hmmm that's a little bit clearer - I will send the results to your doctor you should hear in about 2-3 weeks:dohh: haven't we got Christmas in between again?

So whilst I am not worried at my scan - I don't think it went as well as I hoped I do have endo so that's maybe attacked my Ovary/tube:wacko:

So for now I'm trying to carry on regardless - will try and seduce hubby again this evening as I appear to have lots of EWCM (I'm sure it's not the gel) but still a barely there OPK:wacko:

I hope my seduction plan works - as he has been so stressed and tired just lately:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

Pink, I'm so glad you went in and everything is fine. It was the right thing to do. Peace of mind is priceless. Did the parking issue turn out okay? Btw, if you can muster the energy, I'd vote clean today and rest tomorrow rather than the other way around.  But I guess it's getting late enough there, who wants to clean. So excited for you. :) (Also, they often get those measurements wrong, so I'm still hoping for average size. ;))

DS, that is weird. Any updates? Hopefully a sneaky positive? I don't think spotting is supposed to be AF, but sometimes it's hard to tell between spotting and really light flow.

Aw, Mama, I'd put one of my ICs in the mail for you hehe. But I bet you could still get it sooner just waiting for payday. I've been through those times when you can't even spare a dollar, it's hard. But this too shall pass. Good luck when you do test. :)

Starry, hope you get to schedule your scan soon! That's soo exciting. I was so happy when I could finally start calling DD "she" and "her" instead of "the baby" this, "the baby" that. :)

ES, it feels weird to look forward to someone else's surgery, but I can't help but think this is going to be the start of a happier life for you. :) Hope you get at least a little relief right away.

AFM, 7 dpo and nothing to report.


----------



## eyemom

Oop garfie I missed you. 

Nope, no updates really. I have two ICs left (I went a little nuts last month), so I have to use them sparingly unless I feel like running to the dollar store (not far but out of my way). Not sure when I'll test, I should wait til the weekend but I doubt I'll hold out past Thursday. 

That's frustrating about your scan, would have been nice to have a clear-cut answer. And waiting is no fun. :( Hope everything is alright there. GL with your seduction. ;) :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

eyemom said:


> DS, that is weird. Any updates? Hopefully a sneaky positive? I don't think spotting is supposed to be AF, but sometimes it's hard to tell between spotting and really light flow.

It was DEFO just spotting. I'll post a pic of the first day's of spotting, and that was all I had that whole day.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpsa909201e.jpg
 The next days wasn't like that either, none of the other days.

I'm thinking about taking my last FRER in the morning, but idk...


----------



## garfie

DS - Has it been like that the whole way through? - that is deff not AF hun:happydance: I would test in the morning - but there again I'm a POAS addict:haha:

Eye - It's because I'm the shy type:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

It was like that the first day. Then the next day just a little pink once.. Then just a couple of streaks the next two days. The spotting was a week and a half ago.


----------



## eyemom

Yeah DS that's no AF, hope she stays away. GL.


----------



## Pinkcasi

eyemom said:


> Pink, I'm so glad you went in and everything is fine. It was the right thing to do. Peace of mind is priceless. Did the parking issue turn out okay? Btw, if you can muster the energy, I'd vote clean today and rest tomorrow rather than the other way around.  But I guess it's getting late enough there, who wants to clean. So excited for you. :) (Also, they often get those measurements wrong, so I'm still hoping for average size. ;))
> 
> DS, that is weird. Any updates? Hopefully a sneaky positive? I don't think spotting is supposed to be AF, but sometimes it's hard to tell between spotting and really light flow.
> 
> Aw, Mama, I'd put one of my ICs in the mail for you hehe. But I bet you could still get it sooner just waiting for payday. I've been through those times when you can't even spare a dollar, it's hard. But this too shall pass. Good luck when you do test. :)
> 
> Starry, hope you get to schedule your scan soon! That's soo exciting. I was so happy when I could finally start calling DD "she" and "her" instead of "the baby" this, "the baby" that. :)
> 
> ES, it feels weird to look forward to someone else's surgery, but I can't help but think this is going to be the start of a happier life for you. :) Hope you get at least a little relief right away.
> 
> AFM, 7 dpo and nothing to report.

The parking was fine lol no ticket or anything I was so relieved I wouldn't risk it again tho I couldn't get that lucky twice.
I ended up doing some christmas wrapping instead of resting and now I'm shattered lol I don't know why as it's not a priority it shoulda been the washing up instead, I'm really hoping that my mum will pop over and tidy while I'm in hospital but I can't rely on that.


----------



## Unexpected212

Hey Ladies hope you are all well

I'm on 3dpo and not much to report. Maybe a bit more tired than usual with sore boobs but I get that after ovulation anyway. Had some weird dreams but again, quite normal for me In my TWW so far...

We shall see!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hey Ladies hope you are all well
> 
> I'm on 3dpo and not much to report. Maybe a bit more tired than usual with sore boobs but I get that after ovulation anyway. Had some weird dreams but again, quite normal for me In my TWW so far...
> 
> We shall see!

good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Starry Night said:


> It's not booked yet! :wacko: I'm thinking I'll be given the date at my next appointment which isn't until the 16th. I'll be 20 weeks about two weeks into the New Year so I'm guessing it will be around then. :shrug: I hate not knowing because I'd love to have something to count down towards! I'm hoping I know what I'm having before my SiL's baby is born. I'm still struggling with their pregnancy even though I am pregnant again. Blargh.
> 
> And yikes, I had a bit of a scare last night. I had another nasty bm that felt like this incredible bearing down with pain on the cervix. It took awhile for it to start so I had the time to be convinced I was losing the baby. My cervix still feels a little sore, to be honest. No spotting or anything and I'm sure it was just indigestion but at 2am it is terrifying. I have felt the baby this morning so that has reassured me quite a bit.

how scary, hang in there sweetie!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cd13 today for me, i can tell i'm going to O soon. hcg trigger shot tomorrow morning hopefully if good size follies...i start my hep injections again Friday and progesterone saturday and will test the 16th, two weeks from today. FX'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Mind if I join please? I really didn't expect to ever have to come into this part of the forum but I sadly miscarried at 5+3 last Tuesday. :cry:
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to start TTC straight away.

I'm so sorry for your loss brunette. :nope: :hugs:
I hope you get your BFP again very soon!!!


----------



## Reba1987

Hi guys! 
I hope this is the right place to post...

:angel: I miscarried in August with my first pregnancy. I haven't been actively TTC since then, we decided to wait until we are more financially stable (what does that even mean, anyway?) ... but November we didn't use protection and had a very "whatever happens happens" attitude and I was thinking for sure I'd get a positive, but alas I am on my period as we speak. :witch:

So after a wonderful Thanksgiving with my man's family who have ADORABLE kids, we have decided to officially TTC this month once Aunt Flo has gone... so I should be ovulating 14-15 December, so we are hoping for a New Years surprise!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Today should have been my first midwife appointment. I haven't cried for a couple of days until tonight :(


----------



## MamaTex

brunettebimbo said:


> Today should have been my first midwife appointment. I haven't cried for a couple of days until tonight :(

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Brunette - I am sorry. The milestones are always so tough. I remember with my first angel I was out at a theme park with visiting relatives on the day I should have been getting my 20 week scan. I was doing OK until we went into a gift shop and one relative pointed out some baby clothes and asked if I thought they were cute. I had to leave and have a cry.

Welcome to our group, Reba. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you're able to get your rainbow soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Milestones are so hard and reignite the pain xxxxx look after yourself today xxxxx
Reba welcome :) I'm sorry for your loss and Goodluck with working towards your rainbow ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

Welcome REBA1987. FX for you!


----------



## Unexpected212

4dpo and feeling out. Still not even sure if I ovulated. No real symptoms I guess.

Don't think I can keep going through the dissapointment and it's only been 2 months of TTC since my loss :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Reba - Welcome!!!

Brunette - I'm so sorry :( I never even got as far as confirming my pregnancy with the doctor I got a positive test and then hours later started bleeding. I can't imagine how hard it must be to have got an appointment etc. *hugs*


----------



## Pinkcasi

Welcome Reba sorry for your loss there are a good bunch of ladies here who will love and support you.

:hugs: brunette milestones suck

Unexpected it's difficult but you will get there, it took me 6 months to conceive post mc, I realise I was quite lucky but if everything is ok the average is 6-12 month to fall pregnant, try to not get disheartened xx

One more day ladies, thank god last night was awful my hips and pelvis sooo painful, I have so much cleaning, who was it that said to do it yesterday instead of today? Lol you were so right today I'm tired, in pain and my fingers are swollen and painful.

Hope everyone's good, I'll post news when I can tomorrow or thurs, would be nice to have some bfps to come back to anyone testing.

Oh and just remembered, do you guys remember I said that we had the opportunity to go on holiday next year for free (free accommodation) but we couldn't go as my oh wasn't prepared to take the baby and I won't leave her behind, well last night he said he's changed his mind and the 3 of us can go, he thinks we really need some time away and after everything I totally agree we were supposed to go away earlier in the year but the SPD put paid to that, yey I'm so excited, it's going to be right as still gotta find money for flights and spending money but yey.
Hopefully it'll all settle down now she's coming, we talked yesterday and I asked him if were still engaged we are and I think we can get back on track.


----------



## Unexpected212

Pink - Thanks for the reassuring words. So glad things are getting back on track for you. Bet you can't wait for you lil lady to arrive :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Well guys I'm meant to be 4dpo today but I did an ovulation test and got my first blazing positive of the cycle.

I'm CD 23 so guessing ovulation will be around CD24....as I usually have a 31/32 day cycle that mean's I'd have a really low LP of about 7/8 days. Now I'm totally scared I'm going to miscarry again as I still think it's my generally short 10/11/12 day luteal phase that might have had an impact???

AHHH :(

Do you guys think all the tests getting lighter then darker then lighter again was a sign that my body was trying to ovulate but couldnt?? Now it is going too?


----------



## garfie

Unexpected I'm on phone so can only do short answers - are they both opks? What makes you think you are 4dpo do you temp? and I tend to find if I ovulate later than af/bfp is later as well.

Try not to worry Hun your body may have tried to o and then didn't so now is the time to be getting busy;) x


----------



## Pinkcasi

I don't really know what it all means but i do think that sometimes all the opk's and the counting and the temping and goodness knows what else, I think it sometimes causes more problems, we get so caught up in it all is the opk positive? Or nearly positive? Am I surging? Have I ovulated? It drives you insane. Don't get be wrong I used opk's as well but you do have to take em with a pinch of salt, they're handy to get a general picture if your cycles but I think just dtd every other day throughout the month and your bases are covered.
Also bear in mind that a mc seriously screws up your cycles for a long time I don't think I had a 'normal' cycle at all after my mc before I conceived how it happened I don't know, we only dtd once during what I think was my fertile time we just got lucky.
Sorry I've written loads lol I think in trying to avoid the washing up lol


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah it's officially driving me insane so as of next month no more OPK's for me. If I'm not pregnant after the 6 month mark I'll try using them again.

The stress can't be good

Haha I need to wash up too I know the feeling


----------



## Unexpected212

Garfie- They are both different brands of OPK's taken at the same time. The line came up INSTANTLY

the other darkish ones I got around cd 18/19 were only coming up 5/10 minutes after I'd done the test 

I thought i'd ovulated because it was around when I usually do and I got one OPK with the line almost as dark at the control line

Guessing this might be TRUE ovulation as it's my first without a doubt positive of the cycle


----------



## Pinkcasi

I don't wana be one of those people that says 'it'll happen when you stop worrying' as I know how bloody annoying those 'helpful' comments and it's all easy fir me to say as I'm pregnant and having a baby tomorrow.
But as someone that has been there it is super stressful it nearly tore my relationship apart, I still don't know if we're going to be alright and my oh tells me that it all started to go wrong after the mc, the stress of it all the constant worrying and fretting, having to dtd on wye it took over my whole world and every month I would cry when it was another no and he was so worried and stressed about me thinkingvi was going to have a breakdown.
Just try to have a few months just doing it the old fashioned way before it becomes a chore that's what I wish I'd done. 
Or you could say 'fuck off pink you don't know what your on about, it's alright for you your about to have a baby' 
That's fine too. x


----------



## Kat S

I'm watching this old 1940 Cary Grant movie called "Penny Serenade" in which the female lead wishes for a baby in the beginning, and they eventually get married and she gets pregnant, but loses the baby in an earthquake. She's in the hospital and her husband (Cary Grant) is promising her a house and a car and clothes, but she says, "I can't seem to care about those things now. They don't seem important anymore. The one thing I've really wanted I'm never going to have." After her miscarriage, she sees baby stuff around town and the look on her face is heartbreaking. 

Anyway, I thought it was well done and it made me happy to know that even back in the 1940s this situation was acknowledged by the major motion film industry and not swept under the rug.


----------



## Unexpected212

Garfie & Pink - Just did another 2 different brand OPK's with much more diluted wee (around 30 mins after those ones) And the much darker line came up within 30 seconds.

Whereas my earlier almost positives were with really concentrated wee and only coming up almost as dark over 10 minutes

This must be my true surge. I have felt quite crampy today and my boobs are hurting

I'm going to jump on my OH when he get's home.

Also Pink I do really appreciate the advice. When I got pregnant with my son we hadn't been together long and it was such a strain. Things had gotten back on track and we were happier than ever and then the M/C happened and it has put a HUGE strain on things.

Not so much the TTC side of things. He's just happy to get sex every day lol. It's more that I'm not as much of a happy/laid back person anymore and I'm more snappy. I guess the M/C hit me a lot harder than I realised. We are ok but could be better.

I think next month I'm going to take a more relaxed approach. Have sex every other day or when we feel like it.

I know stress can be one of the worst factors. My friends were trying for 5 years and both had REALLY stressful jobs. They moved and changed jobs and she was pregnant within 3 months and then when her son was around 6 months old she got pregnant again.

Kat- That sounds like an interesting film and it's nice to know that these things were aknowledged then. Sometimes I feel like I can't tell anyone about what happened to me because they don't know what to say.


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat, that's cool. Grey's Anatomy is the show that got me started thinking about adoption! 

Unexpected, I couldn't even try for 2 cycles following my MC because I had a D&C. I was really sure it would happen very quickly once we did because of everything I read online. But......and this is just my case......it has been a year and a half since the MC and I haven't seen another positive test. (I was just thinking how if my husband knew how much I have spent on HPTs he would kill me!) Anyway, it does take time for you body to balance out the hormones, and looking back I wouldn't analyze your first few cycles very much because they might be off. I'd say, because I did this, if your cycles are still off at 6 months post MC, go get that checked out. 

Also, related to the stress thing, I watched a documentary on Stress (it's on Netflix.....I really recommend it). And, scientifically and chemically, constant stress really makes us sick......affecting processes from immunity to reproduction, because the way our bodies were made, in times of stress immunity and reproduction can take a back seat while the body puts more energy and HORMONES towards keeping us alive and safe from immanent danger. 

This is why I'm sure my constant level of pain and muscle spasms have so much to do with my infertility. And this is why I'm also hopeful that once I'm recovered from surgery, I'm going to have a better chance of pregnancy. I literally just had a 2 day period. 2 days. And the more I stay in pain, the shorter they are getting. 

Ok, I'm done.

Pink, good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to see pictures of your baby girl!


----------



## DSemcho

OPK's were negative yesterday (I took like 8 of them through the day lol) so I'm guessing I'm 1/2DPO.


----------



## Unexpected212

ES - Thank you so much. I hope you recover quickly and you get your BFP.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat S said:


> I'm watching this old 1940 Cary Grant movie called "Penny Serenade" in which the female lead wishes for a baby in the beginning, and they eventually get married and she gets pregnant, but loses the baby in an earthquake. She's in the hospital and her husband (Cary Grant) is promising her a house and a car and clothes, but she says, "I can't seem to care about those things now. They don't seem important anymore. The one thing I've really wanted I'm never going to have." After her miscarriage, she sees baby stuff around town and the look on her face is heartbreaking.
> 
> Anyway, I thought it was well done and it made me happy to know that even back in the 1940s this situation was acknowledged by the major motion film industry and not swept under the rug.

Sounds like a good movie. I like seeing movies or reading books where someone else 'gets it'. In one of the Anne of Green Gables' books, Anne and her husband lose their first baby to stillbirth and Anne is so affected and depressed by it. She's a very verbal character and expresses her feelings so well. I had to reread the book after my first loss and I was impressed how well the author captured the loss of a child. I later found out the author had lost a baby to stillbirth in real life. The books are from the early 1900s so it's nice to see it dealt with so accurately. Anne even has loved ones saying that her next baby will replace the one she lost and Anne quickly shuts that idea down.

Both the movie and book, The Help also has a character dealing with recurrent miscarriage. I cried a little during that part of the movie and that was after I only had had one loss. I then read the book after my following losses.

DSemcho - perhaps the weird spotting was actually AF? My sister has really wonky cycles (sometimes she'll only get 2 a year) and she has told me that sometimes her AF is only spotting. I hope this next cycle goes smoother for you.


----------



## Unexpected212

I absoloutley adore the book and the movie of The Help.

I hadn't suffered a loss at the time but I felt that she was such a lovable character and they portrayed it well.


----------



## eyemom

Unexpected :hugs: I was all set to tell you 4 dpo is too soon to look for symptoms, but if you're only about to ovulate, it's definitely too soon to symptom spot! It's so aggravating right? GL jumping your OH. :thumbup: Most people won't find themselves in my boat (secondary infertility), so don't take this to heart too much, but I was personally glad I kept up with the charting because I was able to shortcut a few months in pursuing my options with my doctor because I could show him my charts I already had. Do what you need to do to stay sane though...that matters the most! Low stress and feeling good about where you are with your OH absolutely make a difference. I am totally believing you will get your rainbow. And hopefully very soon! <3 <3

Oh and if your LP is 11-12 days, I think that _should_ be okay. 10 days I don't know but iirc it's a bit borderline. But I conceived DD when my LP was 12 days. I'm with garfie, I bet if you ov late this cycle you'll just have a late AF (or bfp!) too. :hugs:

ttcbabyisom, did you get your trigger? How are you doing? Good luck!

Hi Reba, so sorry you find yourself here, but welcome. :flower: Hope you have a very HAPPY new year. 

brunette, :hugs: that's so hard. I find that I'll be going about feeling fairly okay but then at times the emotion will just hit like a ton of bricks. I feel for you. <3 

Ohh pink haha don't worry about cleaning too much. That's wonderful about your vacation. In some ways, traveling with a baby is easier than traveling with a little kid. So enjoy! Sometimes just time away...anywhere! is good for the soul. Anyway, SO looking forward to your updates. <3

Kat that's really interesting. I find it a bit surprising too. It's refreshing in a way though to see these stories told with some accuracy. 

ES...we are the same. I'm at the year and a half mark with this cycle. :hugs:

DS, that puts you in a rather different spot than you thought in your cycle? Maybe you did have AF or maybe it's a long cycle? In any case, GL!

Starry, my MIL loves Anne of Green Gables and I never took any interest, but now I really want to read it. If I can handle it.... 

AFM, 8 dpo and still feeling nothing. I want to be pregnant this time for all the same reasons as before PLUS if I'm not, I'll ovulate I think on Christmas Eve, which will already be nuts with Christmas Eve service at church, family stuff, and putting together a massive kitchen set for DD. Hahaha I'm going to be so tired. :dohh:


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - Thank you. The doctor does think I ovulate and implanted late with my son which is why I didn't get a positive till I was about 7days past when I expected my period.

I'm going to get BD'ing and look forward to getting back into the TWW

I don't know what I'd do without you ladies you are all so nice and reassuring and full of words of wisdom when I need them.

Thanks for helping me keep sane :)

Eyemom. Lets hope you get your Xmas bfp soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink how are you being so relaxed !!! Tommrow is the big day :) best of luck with everything :) 

Hi everyone else just a quick post as I'm dashing out again :)


----------



## DSemcho

eyemom - it definitely wasn't AF. I only had one day of barely any pink and it only lasted for like 3 hours.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh. Having more down moments than up this week :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Reba1987 said:


> Hi guys!
> I hope this is the right place to post...
> 
> :angel: I miscarried in August with my first pregnancy. I haven't been actively TTC since then, we decided to wait until we are more financially stable (what does that even mean, anyway?) ... but November we didn't use protection and had a very "whatever happens happens" attitude and I was thinking for sure I'd get a positive, but alas I am on my period as we speak. :witch:
> 
> So after a wonderful Thanksgiving with my man's family who have ADORABLE kids, we have decided to officially TTC this month once Aunt Flo has gone... so I should be ovulating 14-15 December, so we are hoping for a New Years surprise!

Hi Reba, welcome!!! Oh to be 26 again and in this ttc world. I would feel so much better and like i had more time.

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage. They are the worst! Good for you for trying to be more financially stable before trying again. That's really hard to do too! and then you think when you're "not trying", it will happen like it does for so many and then when it doesn't, you're like "WTH?" i know that feeling too. I'm glad you had a great Thanksgiving and I really hope you get that BFP surprise you are so wanting for the new year! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> Today should have been my first midwife appointment. I haven't cried for a couple of days until tonight :(

sorry sweetie, HUGS :hugs:

Hang in there!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> 4dpo and feeling out. Still not even sure if I ovulated. No real symptoms I guess.
> 
> Don't think I can keep going through the dissapointment and it's only been 2 months of TTC since my loss :(

oh honey, it's too early for symptoms. You just hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies. Can I join you? I wont actually be trying untill after my first AF shows but hoping for a bfp in January :) 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

Left wonderin said:


> Pink how are you being so relaxed !!! Tommrow is the big day :) best of luck with everything :)
> 
> Hi everyone else just a quick post as I'm dashing out again :)

I don't know if relaxed is the right word I'm freaking out inside, I'm trying to clean and tidy but I can't stand for long without my back and hips hurting, it took about 3 hours to do the washing up lol
I freaked out earlier as my sil was giving us her baby monitors but she kept forgetting to give them to my mil to pass over, my mil text me earlier to say she has them but they're not working I'm like wtf!!! I'm less than 24 hours away from giving birth and now you anounance they don't work!!!
So she says she'll buy us some and sends me a link to some they're cheap, nasty tacky monitors but how do I say no?!?! So I'm texting my oh who's at work to get him to fix it and my mil meanwhile is waiting for a response.
If I can't have the motion sensor one then I at least want a video one.

I'm fuming!!!! 

Anyway and relax *breathe* I have no idea if I'm ready, no clue if my bag has everything i need, omg I'm having a baby!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Reba - Welcome!!!
> 
> Brunette - I'm so sorry :( I never even got as far as confirming my pregnancy with the doctor I got a positive test and then hours later started bleeding. I can't imagine how hard it must be to have got an appointment etc. *hugs*

Yes, loss is such a horrible thing. i wonder sometimes how i'm even still standing. I had my first loss at 10+3, went to hear heartbeat and it was gone. my latest loss, the same exact thing, but i did get to hear the heartbeat a week before the loss and it was magical only to be told one week later at 8+1 that it was gone...actually that both hb's were gone. It was twins. :-( i felt like i was going through deja vu or something.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkcasi said:


> Welcome Reba sorry for your loss there are a good bunch of ladies here who will love and support you.
> 
> :hugs: brunette milestones suck
> 
> Unexpected it's difficult but you will get there, it took me 6 months to conceive post mc, I realise I was quite lucky but if everything is ok the average is 6-12 month to fall pregnant, try to not get disheartened xx
> 
> One more day ladies, thank god last night was awful my hips and pelvis sooo painful, I have so much cleaning, who was it that said to do it yesterday instead of today? Lol you were so right today I'm tired, in pain and my fingers are swollen and painful.
> 
> Hope everyone's good, I'll post news when I can tomorrow or thurs, would be nice to have some bfps to come back to anyone testing.
> 
> Oh and just remembered, do you guys remember I said that we had the opportunity to go on holiday next year for free (free accommodation) but we couldn't go as my oh wasn't prepared to take the baby and I won't leave her behind, well last night he said he's changed his mind and the 3 of us can go, he thinks we really need some time away and after everything I totally agree we were supposed to go away earlier in the year but the SPD put paid to that, yey I'm so excited, it's going to be right as still gotta find money for flights and spending money but yey.
> Hopefully it'll all settle down now she's coming, we talked yesterday and I asked him if were still engaged we are and I think we can get back on track.

Yay, you're about to have your precious baby in your arms!!! :cloud9:

thank you for the advice on post mc. i'm still waiting! My last pregnancy was in january so approaching the year mark of that. The mc was in March so 3 months until the year mark for that. I hope december is my month!

Yay for holiday now going to happen. Exciting!


----------



## Unexpected212

TTCbaby - I'm sorry for all you've been through *hugs* You are a strong lady as are all of us here.

We will get our BFP's, December is our month!

And if not we can have lots more fun trying :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Pink - Good luck with everything tommorow. Will be thinking of you. Try and relax and conserve all your energy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkcasi said:


> I don't really know what it all means but i do think that sometimes all the opk's and the counting and the temping and goodness knows what else, I think it sometimes causes more problems, we get so caught up in it all is the opk positive? Or nearly positive? Am I surging? Have I ovulated? It drives you insane. Don't get be wrong I used opk's as well but you do have to take em with a pinch of salt, they're handy to get a general picture if your cycles but I think just dtd every other day throughout the month and your bases are covered.
> Also bear in mind that a mc seriously screws up your cycles for a long time I don't think I had a 'normal' cycle at all after my mc before I conceived how it happened I don't know, we only dtd once during what I think was my fertile time we just got lucky.
> Sorry I've written loads lol I think in trying to avoid the washing up lol

Great advice here Pinkcasi!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Garfie- They are both different brands of OPK's taken at the same time. The line came up INSTANTLY
> 
> the other darkish ones I got around cd 18/19 were only coming up 5/10 minutes after I'd done the test
> 
> I thought i'd ovulated because it was around when I usually do and I got one OPK with the line almost as dark at the control line
> 
> Guessing this might be TRUE ovulation as it's my first without a doubt positive of the cycle

Yes, those are both super positive so i would count this latest batch to be true and make sure to bd now to cover bases!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkcasi said:


> I don't wana be one of those people that says 'it'll happen when you stop worrying' as I know how bloody annoying those 'helpful' comments and it's all easy fir me to say as I'm pregnant and having a baby tomorrow.
> But as someone that has been there it is super stressful it nearly tore my relationship apart, I still don't know if we're going to be alright and my oh tells me that it all started to go wrong after the mc, the stress of it all the constant worrying and fretting, having to dtd on wye it took over my whole world and every month I would cry when it was another no and he was so worried and stressed about me thinkingvi was going to have a breakdown.
> Just try to have a few months just doing it the old fashioned way before it becomes a chore that's what I wish I'd done.
> Or you could say 'fuck off pink you don't know what your on about, it's alright for you your about to have a baby'
> That's fine too. x

no, you are RIGHT ON HERE TOO! This is where i'm at. Not 100% the same place but pretty close. DH and I have had several fights about all of this ttc business. It's really stressful and can really strain even the best of marriages.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> Kat, that's cool. Grey's Anatomy is the show that got me started thinking about adoption!
> 
> Unexpected, I couldn't even try for 2 cycles following my MC because I had a D&C. I was really sure it would happen very quickly once we did because of everything I read online. But......and this is just my case......it has been a year and a half since the MC and I haven't seen another positive test. (I was just thinking how if my husband knew how much I have spent on HPTs he would kill me!) Anyway, it does take time for you body to balance out the hormones, and looking back I wouldn't analyze your first few cycles very much because they might be off. I'd say, because I did this, if your cycles are still off at 6 months post MC, go get that checked out.
> 
> Also, related to the stress thing, I watched a documentary on Stress (it's on Netflix.....I really recommend it). And, scientifically and chemically, constant stress really makes us sick......affecting processes from immunity to reproduction, because the way our bodies were made, in times of stress immunity and reproduction can take a back seat while the body puts more energy and HORMONES towards keeping us alive and safe from immanent danger.
> 
> This is why I'm sure my constant level of pain and muscle spasms have so much to do with my infertility. And this is why I'm also hopeful that once I'm recovered from surgery, I'm going to have a better chance of pregnancy. I literally just had a 2 day period. 2 days. And the more I stay in pain, the shorter they are getting.
> 
> Ok, I'm done.
> 
> Pink, good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to see pictures of your baby girl!

LOVE THAT SHOW! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> Kat, that's cool. Grey's Anatomy is the show that got me started thinking about adoption!
> 
> Unexpected, I couldn't even try for 2 cycles following my MC because I had a D&C. I was really sure it would happen very quickly once we did because of everything I read online. But......and this is just my case......it has been a year and a half since the MC and I haven't seen another positive test. (I was just thinking how if my husband knew how much I have spent on HPTs he would kill me!) Anyway, it does take time for you body to balance out the hormones, and looking back I wouldn't analyze your first few cycles very much because they might be off. I'd say, because I did this, if your cycles are still off at 6 months post MC, go get that checked out.
> 
> Also, related to the stress thing, I watched a documentary on Stress (it's on Netflix.....I really recommend it). And, scientifically and chemically, constant stress really makes us sick......affecting processes from immunity to reproduction, because the way our bodies were made, in times of stress immunity and reproduction can take a back seat while the body puts more energy and HORMONES towards keeping us alive and safe from immanent danger.
> 
> This is why I'm sure my constant level of pain and muscle spasms have so much to do with my infertility. And this is why I'm also hopeful that once I'm recovered from surgery, I'm going to have a better chance of pregnancy. I literally just had a 2 day period. 2 days. And the more I stay in pain, the shorter they are getting.
> 
> Ok, I'm done.
> 
> Pink, good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to see pictures of your baby girl!

Wow, we have the same story. I couldn't try for 2 months either after my mc because of a d&c and i was POSITIVE it would happen quickly for us too given the stats I'd read but here we are, nearly a year later and no bfp since. :-( i hear ya girl.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

DSemcho said:


> OPK's were negative yesterday (I took like 8 of them through the day lol) so I'm guessing I'm 1/2DPO.

Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Unexpected :hugs: I was all set to tell you 4 dpo is too soon to look for symptoms, but if you're only about to ovulate, it's definitely too soon to symptom spot! It's so aggravating right? GL jumping your OH. :thumbup: Most people won't find themselves in my boat (secondary infertility), so don't take this to heart too much, but I was personally glad I kept up with the charting because I was able to shortcut a few months in pursuing my options with my doctor because I could show him my charts I already had. Do what you need to do to stay sane though...that matters the most! Low stress and feeling good about where you are with your OH absolutely make a difference. I am totally believing you will get your rainbow. And hopefully very soon! <3 <3
> 
> Oh and if your LP is 11-12 days, I think that _should_ be okay. 10 days I don't know but iirc it's a bit borderline. But I conceived DD when my LP was 12 days. I'm with garfie, I bet if you ov late this cycle you'll just have a late AF (or bfp!) too. :hugs:
> 
> ttcbabyisom, did you get your trigger? How are you doing? Good luck!
> 
> Hi Reba, so sorry you find yourself here, but welcome. :flower: Hope you have a very HAPPY new year.
> 
> brunette, :hugs: that's so hard. I find that I'll be going about feeling fairly okay but then at times the emotion will just hit like a ton of bricks. I feel for you. <3
> 
> Ohh pink haha don't worry about cleaning too much. That's wonderful about your vacation. In some ways, traveling with a baby is easier than traveling with a little kid. So enjoy! Sometimes just time away...anywhere! is good for the soul. Anyway, SO looking forward to your updates. <3
> 
> Kat that's really interesting. I find it a bit surprising too. It's refreshing in a way though to see these stories told with some accuracy.
> 
> ES...we are the same. I'm at the year and a half mark with this cycle. :hugs:
> 
> DS, that puts you in a rather different spot than you thought in your cycle? Maybe you did have AF or maybe it's a long cycle? In any case, GL!
> 
> Starry, my MIL loves Anne of Green Gables and I never took any interest, but now I really want to read it. If I can handle it....
> 
> AFM, 8 dpo and still feeling nothing. I want to be pregnant this time for all the same reasons as before PLUS if I'm not, I'll ovulate I think on Christmas Eve, which will already be nuts with Christmas Eve service at church, family stuff, and putting together a massive kitchen set for DD. Hahaha I'm going to be so tired. :dohh:

Hi there eye! Yes, got my trigger! So excited. Ok, so the appointment went great! I have mature follies! One on the left was 27mm and two on the right, one is 20mm which is mature and the other is not quite there yet at 16mm but with my trigger shot, I have more chances and that 20 and 16 could easily mature right before O! Yay! I truly dont want all 3 to fertilize but whatever happens, I will be fine with. Please just let ONE at least fertilize in there!

I am a little nervous about that 27mm one though because thats above the 18-25 for norm so was concerned I already Od but she said I did not and that its just nice and big. She seemed really excited so I guess Ill stay that way too and just cross my fingers. I then did some research today and it said if you are on femara, 23-28mm is perfect for achieving pregnancy so mine is right on if that's true!

I asked her about next cycle if this one fails and she suggested femara with IUI so Im really excited about that. DH is concerned about the cost so I need to find out about that and weve been saving so I think well be ok and I really want to do this so hopefully thats what is in store for next cycle IF this one fails. So I updated my chart ahead of time just because she said I should technically O tomorrow night if my body goes by the clock so its just a guessing game so I went ahead and put my line in. I could O really anytime between tonight, tomorrow, tomorrow night or anytime Thursday. I think with that one thats already fully matured, I think it will be tonight or tomorrow night for sure. So here we go...

Your chart is still looking great! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join you? I wont actually be trying untill after my first AF shows but hoping for a bfp in January :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

Welcome sailorsgirl and SO sorry to see that you just had a loss only yesterday???!!! oh my gosh sweetie, i'm so so sorry! How far along were you? I will pray for a quick recovery and a bfp in January! :dust:


----------



## sailorsgirl

I think the baby died a while ago as they couldnt find a sack yesterday, plus I lost a clot on saturday, I was 7 weeks when it was all confirmed yesterday though. Still bleeding right now but no pain anymore. 
We are debating ntnp until after Christmas but also want to focus on having a brilliant christmas with our two children. Nothing like a loss to remind you of what you already have? 
Thank you for your kind words, today is a better day than yesterday and I am sure each day will get easier. Although I have to go back to the hospital tomorrow to have repeat bloods to ensure my hormone levels are dropping. It seems an odd thing to be hoping for after the excitement we felt this time last week. 
Thank you for having me here and I am sorry if I ramble. 

Xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sailorsgirl said:


> I think the baby died a while ago as they couldnt find a sack yesterday, plus I lost a clot on saturday, I was 7 weeks when it was all confirmed yesterday though. Still bleeding right now but no pain anymore.
> We are debating ntnp until after Christmas but also want to focus on having a brilliant christmas with our two children. Nothing like a loss to remind you of what you already have?
> Thank you for your kind words, today is a better day than yesterday and I am sure each day will get easier. Although I have to go back to the hospital tomorrow to have repeat bloods to ensure my hormone levels are dropping. It seems an odd thing to be hoping for after the excitement we felt this time last week.
> Thank you for having me here and I am sorry if I ramble.
> 
> Xxxx

I'm just so sorry hun. Hang in there! :hugs:

Yes, focus on your two beauties you currently have. It will help.

Yes, it's a very strange feeling to be wanting the levels to drop quickly after wanting so bad for them to continue rising a week earlier. Ugh...i know...


----------



## eyemom

ttcbabyisom, that is GREAT about your appointment! FX for one or maybe two but maybe not three. ;) I hope this cycle is the one!

Thanks, hope my chart stays good...it's this weekend/first of next week that I'm worried about!

sailorsgirl, I can't believe it, did I miss you? Or maybe you just uploaded a new avatar so I'm not putting it together? In any case, so sorry if I missed you before. So sorry for your loss, my heart aches for you. Each day does get easier but in my experience there are still hard days seemingly out of nowhere. Extra snuggles for the sweet babies you have at home. :hugs:

Pink I'm stalking you.

Everyone else *waves*

AFM, still not feeling anything. Well, had some weird twinges on my right side (more of a pinching sensation) for a few seconds earlier, not sure if that's good, bad, or neutral. Feeling the urge to pee on a stick tomorrow even though I'm not really feeling optimistic and it's pretty early anyway. This whole ordeal has made me crazy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They whole TTC makes me crazy too :rofl:

I refuse to POAS before AF is due anymore. I used to but I find a BFN is more upsetting than AF.


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - I feel the same way about bfn's being worse than AF but people on here have a way of convincing you to test early! lol Peer pressure at it's finest.

eyemom - good luck. Yeah, pinching is so hard to interpret as it could really mean anything. The TWW is enough to drive anyone batty.

ttcbaby - I'm not overly familiar with fertility treatments but your appointment does sound very positive and exciting. So when will you be considered in the TWW? Get on the BD'ing and all the best! Can't wait to see how this cycle turns out for you.

sailorsgirl - I am so sorry to hear about the loss you're going through. It can be quite the shock to learn that all your hopes and plans for your baby are being dashed so quickly. :( I hope it finishes quickly and you can work on healing both physically and emotionally. Also, so your rainbow can come all the faster!

pink - ack! I'm so, so excited for you!!!! I hope your induction goes smoothly and Stella makes a timely entrance. Can't wait to hear all about her!


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies, I was away for the holiday and just trying to catch up... I think I'm just going to try to pick up from here forward...! Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah looks like my misscarriage isn't going to be as straightforward as we had thought.

I have just recieved a phonecall from epu asking me to repeat blood tests on friday as my hcg levels are not dropping as quickly as they expect. May be a slower recovery than we thought.

Hope you had a lovely holiday qwk.

Good luck Pink!! 

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Sailor - They very rarely are straightforward hun - BIG :hugs: hope this comes to an end for you soon:flower: how far on where you? did you have HCG drawn before:hugs:

Pink - Any news yet?:hugs:

Qw - Did you go anywhere nice for your holidays:happydance:

Brunette - I'm the opposite (as some months before my cycle was so short I never got to POAS) so now as long as I think I'm in with a chance I will POAS from 8DPO:wacko:

Eye - It can go either way at the moment - but keeping my fingers crossed for you - hope your DH was wearing his santa hat:winkwink:

TTC - 3 ow wow:wacko: but I'm like you I will take whatever is offered:hugs:

AFM - POS OPK today and nice temp rise - hope it's not a Fake Ovulation again - just trying to keep myself busy got a day off today - so what have I done - Lunch:nope: hairdressers:nope: manicure:nope: massage:nope: cleaned the bloody house from top to bottom:haha: at least its ready for when we put up the xmas decs this weekend:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

qwk, good to see you, hope it was nice time away

sailors, so sorry, hope recovery goes as well for you as possible :hugs:

garfie, :hugs: I don't really expect anything to mean much, I just wish I could stop paying attention to every little thing for a minute, kwim? Lately my thoughts are less, "could this be something good?" and more, "could this be something wrong with me?" Oh I wish I could just shut myself up. 

Anyway, come on REAL ovulation! 

Pink, I've been thinking about you all day! When I type it out it sounds kinda creepy lol. Hoping and praying things are going smoothly for you. <3 <3 <3

AFM, I didn't bother temping this morning b/c I woke up at 5:30 am. ;_; I must really hate myself b/c I went ahead and tested this morning (9 dpo) on an IC. Now I only have ONE LEFT. And of course it was BFN (I have my doubts I'd show a pos that early anyway b/c my prior BFPs on 12 dpo were super faint). I'm a little different than most ladies, those early BFNs help me in a way. Keep me grounded so I don't get my hopes up too much I guess. And then when AF does come, I'm more prepared for it and I don't lose my mind too much. Well that's most of the time. Today I'm just feeling tired and off and slightly under the weather and I miss my baby in heaven and I just want one in my arms already. Sometimes I pray that God will give our baby a kiss for me....


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone, sorry no personals just a quick update.
I'm in hospital and still pregnant, I think it's started I'm getting the period like pain but its going very slowly, my oh has had to go home so I kinda hope she doesn't come overnight as he'll have to rush back.
Been here all day and I'm so bored and really pardon the French but really shitting myself!
I don't know that she's guna wait all night.


----------



## nevergivingup

OMG PINK, you're in the hospital!!! Holy Cow(I'm Soo not calling you that) Wishing you a speedy easy and smooth delivery!!! I'm sooo excited for you!!! Can't wait to hear of your labor story!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey everyone, sorry no personals just a quick update.
> I'm in hospital and still pregnant, I think it's started I'm getting the period like pain but its going very slowly, my oh has had to go home so I kinda hope she doesn't come overnight as he'll have to rush back.
> Been here all day and I'm so bored and really pardon the French but really shitting myself!
> I don't know that she's guna wait all night.

Hi Pink :) great to hear from you:) try get some rest while you can !!!! Did the hospital send Oh home ??? I wish you all the luck in the world . Not long now tll your little princess will be here and in your arms :cloud9: xxxx try get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MamaTex

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey everyone, sorry no personals just a quick update.
> I'm in hospital and still pregnant, I think it's started I'm getting the period like pain but its going very slowly, my oh has had to go home so I kinda hope she doesn't come overnight as he'll have to rush back.
> Been here all day and I'm so bored and really pardon the French but really shitting myself!
> I don't know that she's guna wait all night.

Induction can be a slow process, but once things kick into gear, time flies!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Can't wait for an update Pink! I can't even believe I have literally been here through your entire pregnancy, and now she's finally going to be here!

Eye, I totally agree about the BFNs. I would rather be informed then wondering.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> ttcbabyisom, that is GREAT about your appointment! FX for one or maybe two but maybe not three. ;) I hope this cycle is the one!
> 
> Thanks, hope my chart stays good...it's this weekend/first of next week that I'm worried about!
> 
> sailorsgirl, I can't believe it, did I miss you? Or maybe you just uploaded a new avatar so I'm not putting it together? In any case, so sorry if I missed you before. So sorry for your loss, my heart aches for you. Each day does get easier but in my experience there are still hard days seemingly out of nowhere. Extra snuggles for the sweet babies you have at home. :hugs:
> 
> Pink I'm stalking you.
> 
> Everyone else *waves*
> 
> AFM, still not feeling anything. Well, had some weird twinges on my right side (more of a pinching sensation) for a few seconds earlier, not sure if that's good, bad, or neutral. Feeling the urge to pee on a stick tomorrow even though I'm not really feeling optimistic and it's pretty early anyway. This whole ordeal has made me crazy.

where's your temp today, it's wednesday?!

Um yeah, i'm not looking FORWARD to them saying "it's triplets" but i am desperate enough at this point, i'll take whatever god wants to give me. If he thinks i can handle 3 at once, then so be it! I will be an insane person and my husband will probably leave me but i'll have my babies! He, he...oh man...twins, ok...triplets, no!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> they whole ttc makes me crazy too :rofl:
> 
> I refuse to poas before af is due anymore. I used to but i find a bfn is more upsetting than af.

ditto!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Starry Night said:


> brunette - I feel the same way about bfn's being worse than AF but people on here have a way of convincing you to test early! lol Peer pressure at it's finest.
> 
> eyemom - good luck. Yeah, pinching is so hard to interpret as it could really mean anything. The TWW is enough to drive anyone batty.
> 
> ttcbaby - I'm not overly familiar with fertility treatments but your appointment does sound very positive and exciting. So when will you be considered in the TWW? Get on the BD'ing and all the best! Can't wait to see how this cycle turns out for you.
> 
> sailorsgirl - I am so sorry to hear about the loss you're going through. It can be quite the shock to learn that all your hopes and plans for your baby are being dashed so quickly. :( I hope it finishes quickly and you can work on healing both physically and emotionally. Also, so your rainbow can come all the faster!
> 
> pink - ack! I'm so, so excited for you!!!! I hope your induction goes smoothly and Stella makes a timely entrance. Can't wait to hear all about her!

I should be 1 dpo tomorrow. rough estimate. i have been having horrible pains today so i think i'm going to O tonight or did today. They say you typically O 36 hours after the hcg injection. I had that yesterday morning at 7:30 so if it's right on the money (which we know it never truly is), i will O tonight at 7:30. I really think it happened in the last few hours because my pain is almost gone where it was unbearable before. So crazy! We are supposed to bd again tonight so that will for sure happen and tomorrow morning and that's it. done and in 2ww. ;-)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sailorsgirl said:


> Ah looks like my misscarriage isn't going to be as straightforward as we had thought.
> 
> I have just recieved a phonecall from epu asking me to repeat blood tests on friday as my hcg levels are not dropping as quickly as they expect. May be a slower recovery than we thought.
> 
> Hope you had a lovely holiday qwk.
> 
> Good luck Pink!!
> 
> Xxx

Ugh, i'm sorry honey. waiting for those levels to drop is the WORST! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> qwk, good to see you, hope it was nice time away
> 
> sailors, so sorry, hope recovery goes as well for you as possible :hugs:
> 
> garfie, :hugs: I don't really expect anything to mean much, I just wish I could stop paying attention to every little thing for a minute, kwim? Lately my thoughts are less, "could this be something good?" and more, "could this be something wrong with me?" Oh I wish I could just shut myself up.
> 
> Anyway, come on REAL ovulation!
> 
> Pink, I've been thinking about you all day! When I type it out it sounds kinda creepy lol. Hoping and praying things are going smoothly for you. <3 <3 <3
> 
> AFM, I didn't bother temping this morning b/c I woke up at 5:30 am. ;_; I must really hate myself b/c I went ahead and tested this morning (9 dpo) on an IC. Now I only have ONE LEFT. And of course it was BFN (I have my doubts I'd show a pos that early anyway b/c my prior BFPs on 12 dpo were super faint). I'm a little different than most ladies, those early BFNs help me in a way. Keep me grounded so I don't get my hopes up too much I guess. And then when AF does come, I'm more prepared for it and I don't lose my mind too much. Well that's most of the time. Today I'm just feeling tired and off and slightly under the weather and I miss my baby in heaven and I just want one in my arms already. Sometimes I pray that God will give our baby a kiss for me....

Awe sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey everyone, sorry no personals just a quick update.
> I'm in hospital and still pregnant, I think it's started I'm getting the period like pain but its going very slowly, my oh has had to go home so I kinda hope she doesn't come overnight as he'll have to rush back.
> Been here all day and I'm so bored and really pardon the French but really shitting myself!
> I don't know that she's guna wait all night.

Thinking of you and good luck!!! can't wait to see her!


----------



## Starry Night

ttcbaby - good luck!! I like to BD the day after "O" as well, just in case.

pink - so excited! I hate when the hospital sends the men home but you want him well rested to encourage you through labour so it's best he get his rest as hospital floors are very uncomfortable. (I do cry whenever I'm at the hospital and DH has to leave...I'm such a sap) Anyways, labour does sound like it has started. Everyone is different but it could be several more hours before it really gets going. Get your own rest before then if you can. Labour is tiring!!! I was so excited the days leading up to my actual deliver that I had gotten hardly any sleep and I was just so, so exhausted it made everything tougher to handle.


----------



## Unexpected212

Hey Everyone!

Sailors - Hello! So sorry for your loss. *hugs* I remember wanting my tests to turn negative which was so weird.

Pink - Wishing you a smooth and as pain free as possible labour. You must be so excited!!

Eyemom - FX'd the twinges mean something for you. One of us has to get a BFP this month!!!

TTC baby - Counting today as ovulation so I think we'll be quite close in our TWW together that will be nice!!

As for me. I have managed to fit in 4 rounds of BDing in the last 48 hours so I think I've covered my bases! Officially 1dpo tommorow as my tests faded from around 8pm last night and are faded again today :)


----------



## Left wonderin

For all you ladies hoping the man in RED brings a very special gift of a BFP , I'd like to send ye an early Christmas gift ;)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas17::xmas17::xmas4::xmas2::xmas3::xmas3::xmas3::hug::hug::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::x


----------



## qwk

sailorsgirl - so sorry to hear that, you are two weeks farther ahead than I was with my recent miscarriage... i hope your numbers drop fast...!

garfie - congrats on the opk and temp! I am not sure I even want to know what a fake ovulation is!! I have enough to worry about ! :rofl:

eyemom - I just wanted to give you :hugs: - I really hope this is your month...

ttcbabyisom - :dance: for ovulation! 

unexpected - that's impressive!! good for you! :)

pink - best of luck!!!!! it is truly an amazing adventure!

We did travel a little for the holidays, to my mom's house - about an hour flight away. We'll also be flying to DH's family for Christmas, more like a 2.5 hour flight, ick.

Starting to have some ov signs over here, some cramps and EWCM :) OPKs still negative, but hope it won't be too long... :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.

Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a:baby: on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion :(.. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.

Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!:shrug::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.

Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a:baby: on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion :(.. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.

Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!:shrug::bfp::bfp:


----------



## bamagurl

Sending :dust: to all you ladies this holiday season! I just wanted to pop in & say I may not personally know all of your stories by heart but I know that we all have a common goal! 

Pink~ Sending positive labour thoughts your way!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks for thinking of me girls and all the lovely words, I'm still here bored and awake again, it's now 5.30 am I don't sleep well at the best of times what with the SPD but hospital beds! And the lady in the next bed (it's a 2 man room) keeps having contractions and calls the midwife, she's not having a good time in a lot of pain but not really getting anywhere, her cervix isn't thinning out, anyway an ought about the stranger lol
My contractions seem to come and go I wish they'd come already so we can get this show on the road! But it'll be another 5 hours before my oh will be back unless he gets called in cos I've progressed that far.

Yeah left they made him leave when visiting hours ended at 8pm they say unless your in established labour they have to go, it's a nightmare as in theory they could be called back at any time poor guys and there's enough room for us to both snuggle in my bed but hey ho rules is rules.
Ok going to try to get another hour or so sleep I recon I have a long day ahead. Night


----------



## eyemom

Hey everyone, wanted to reply to everyone, but I just got my computer back (DH installed a new part as a Christmas gift) and it's already super late. (I slept 5 hours last night...how am I still awake???) BUT for now, thanks for the support <3 <3 <3

And Pink that totally stinks that they sent him home, boo. I think he should have to be there every moment with you as long as you want him around! Still thinking of you and wishing you the best! <3 <3

Ok good ni....Zzzzzzzz.....


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh good luck pink!!

Sorry they have sent your oh home. That sucks.

Xx


----------



## Pinkcasi

I just wana take this opportunity to say omg I'm soooo lucky! 
I just went for breakfast consisting of cereal and cold toast and got chatting to some of the other ladies here, one of them told me she's 24 weeks and got rushed to hospital, she has a low lying placenta and has had 2 quite bad bleeds she lives a couple of hours away but had to come to this hospital so it's too far for her partner to visit she's all on her own and has 4 kids at home.
Another one is 31 weeks and has pre eclampsia and has been told she'll be here until she has the baby which could be next week or next month, she also has a young daughter at home.
The other one also has a low lying placenta she's 26 weeks and has already been in for 2 weeks plus and will be in till at least 28 weeks, she too has 4 kids at home.

I felt so guilty complaining about SPD when they're going through all that, I am so lucky and blessed to be in the position I am in, (tho I really want her to come soon lol)


----------



## DSemcho

Sorry I've been MIA the past few days but I will catch up later tonight!!!! 

Currently 3/4DPO in my second TWW this cycle.... Nips hurt to touch, where normally I don't feel anything. Appointment scheduled tomorrow to see why I ovulated twice this cycle, and if my PCOS is back.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey gals. I am typing this on my phone with one hand as I am feeding Sky. A lot has gone down in the last few days. Still reading and rooting everyone on. 

Afm I was able to test and I am not pregnant. I was a little disappointed but to tell you the truth now would not be the most ideal time to be pregnant. I will see if I can talk to my husband again about ttc in the new year.


----------



## Tricia173

Mariah's mom- I am so sorry to hear of your loss! Welcome to the board, this is a great group of ladies!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Mariahs Mom said:


> I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.
> 
> Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a:baby: on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion :(.. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.
> 
> Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!:shrug::bfp::bfp:

So sorry for you loss :hugs: fx for your bfp soon.

Xxx


----------



## MamaTex

Mariahs Mom said:


> I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.
> 
> Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a:baby: on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion :(.. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.
> 
> Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!:shrug::bfp::bfp:

:nope:

Oh wow. Sorry to read of your loss but you're among supportive women here. Good luck getting your BFP!!


----------



## eyemom

Ok, had a little extra time to attempt to write a better reply. <3

ttcbabyisom, thank you. <3 hoping this is your month! GL in your tww.

unexpected, sounds like your bases are covered, wishing you the best. <3

qwk <3 sounds like your window is approaching, good luck!

Mariahsmom, oh your story broke my heart. :cry: Welcome though, nice to meet you. Hope you get your rainbow soon.

Pink, it's so nice of you to update even from the hospital! I still think it's lousy to send the men home! I don't know what the protocol is here because I was definitely in active labor when I got there. But my DH even slept in a cot next to me the two nights we stayed. 

Don't write off your own struggles, they are still real to you even though it may be a lot different than other ladies' struggles. So that's nothing to feel guilty about. However it is great to count your blessings. This will all be worth it. Looking forward to your updates. ;) <3

DS good luck.

Hey mamatex, it's such a weird inner conflict isn't it? To be a little sad but in some way a little relieved as well. Maybe later when it wouldn't be as hard on you. <3

AFM, 10 dpo, feeling slightly less crappy (both emotionally and also feel like I'm starting to get over whatever little bug I have). Gotta wait til at least Saturday to test. We'll see what my temps do I guess. Other than ttc stuff, weather has gotten crappy here (sleet has already glazed my car, snow is yet to come). But of course it's my late day at work and my last few appointments still say they're coming. I sorta wanted them to cancel so I could get out of here.


----------



## nevergivingup

WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW TTC ADDICTS!!! Fingers Crossed for everyone here and afar!!! 

P.s: Don't ever give up on what you want, make your dream a reality!


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome Mariah's mum so sorry for your loss

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## ESwemba84

I've been checking every hour for an update, Pink! Hope you're doing good!:thumbup:


----------



## Kat S

Hee hee...ES, I did the same thing tonight! But it's time for bed, so I'll hope for an update when I get up.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I am excited to embark on this journey with you guys. 

Quick question. I could be reading too deep into this, but the first sign I experienced last time I was pregnant was hot flashes and waking up with my body burning hot. Doesn't feel like a fever but my fiancé would say "Wow you are burning up". I am a week or so away from AF and I am experiencing the samething. Last go round I experienced a few symptoms during the 2WW.
1. Hot flashes/Waking up in sweats
2. Woozy with sudden movements in car
3. Very sore breast/Hurt while I walk

Am I over-reacting?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Heya just a quick update so you guys can get some rest lol
It's now nearly 5am here and I'm still bloody waiting! This darn child dies not want out lol
I was checked by the dr earlier and she said I was ready to have my waters broken but that they are so busy on maternity that it would be innthe morning, unless I do 'something' on my own overnight, after my exam I had some bleeding like a lot and a big 'clot' came out in the toilet, I don't knowci fitness my plug but I told a member of staff and no one seems to bothered so I'm just trying to get some sleep before it all kicks off tomorrow. 
It sounds like things are happening but I recon it's still going to be a while.

Welcome new peeps sorry I'm being rude.


----------



## Kat S

Poor Pink is still waiting! I hope it's soon, Hon!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yup Kat still waiting, this child is stubborn, I know I wanted her to be sticky but not anymore lol

Tho my waters did break on their own about 7 am, I've been 'leaking' ever since I'm just waiting to go to the labour ward but I'm not having regular contractions so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh glad your waters have gone...hope your contractions become regular soon. Xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: Tell that stubborn rainbow baby to Come on out we're all waiting on her!


----------



## sailorsgirl

:( hcg still not falling as they hoped. More blood tests on sunday.

They have gone as follows:

02.12.13 = 996
04.12.13 = 830
06.12.13 = 822

More blood tests on sunday :(

Keep thinking of you pink.

Xxx


----------



## eyemom

Hi Mariahs Mom, sorry I don't know how to answer your question. Hope it means something good though. <3

Pink bless you for keeping us posted even during your induction. <3 Sorry it's taking so long, but in a way maybe it's better that they're not rushing you along so maybe it'll go easier for you. Wondering if the contractions ever picked up after your waters broke? Hoping everything's going okay, hoping to hear about a baby soon!!!

AFM, didn't temp this morning because I woke up at 4:15 and couldn't fall back asleep until I don't know, probably close to 7. >_< Exhausted. The luteal phase insomnia is really bad this time. It's been several days of 4-5 hours of sleep now.


----------



## eyemom

Oh sailorsgirl sorry I missed you. I hope it gets sorted out soon. It's horrible to have to go through it but then you just want to recover, physically at least.


----------



## DSemcho

Oh Pink I'm so excited for you!!!


Well they did a pregnancy test on me today, and I knew it was gonna be negative. The qualitative level is 20 is positive, 19 is negative. And she scheduled to check my mid cycle progesterone level next cycle so YAY!!!!! Nothing else really, just waiting for the 16th to get here so I can FINALLY get my menses. Oh and when they drew the blood they had to go from my hand and blew my vein.


----------



## brunettebimbo

sailorsgirl said:


> :( hcg still not falling as they hoped. More blood tests on sunday.
> 
> They have gone as follows:
> 
> 02.12.13 = 996
> 04.12.13 = 830
> 06.12.13 = 822
> 
> More blood tests on sunday :(
> 
> Keep thinking of you pink.
> 
> Xxx

What are they going to do if they haven't dropped further on Sunday? Sorry your going through this :( Mine dropped within 48 hours.


----------



## Unexpected212

2dpo! Hate waiting lol!

Hope everyone is well

Can't wait to hear from Pink


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about your levels dropping slowly Sailor. Glad you're being followed so you get taken care of---no one monitored me and six months later I was still needing treatment. Hope your results on Sunday look better.

Went to the doctor today to ask to be referred back to the gynecologist. The doctor had my adrenal function test results back, they were fine. When the naturopath had tested me several months ago she thought I was very low. Stupid doctors. Did any of them go to medical school? Do they actually learn anything there? Ugh, just irritated. So now the doctor thinks I'm depressed. You know, I probably am, but maybe it's not because of my recurrent miscarriages, but because doctors don't seem to know anything and I really don't feel like I'm getting any help. I'm sure most of you know how I feel.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I would like to introduce the most perfect lady in all the land, Miss Stella Moi Shallis-Liddell 

She arrived at 7.40pm on fri 6th dec it was so speedy that I had no time for an epidural.

I went to the labour ward at 4ish I was only 1cm dilated despite the dr last night saying I was 2-3 so they put a cannula in for the hormone drip, the contractions were so bad she face me some pethodone that was the one I didn't want but I agreed as it was so bad from there I was so drowsy and out if it I don't know what happened and all of a sudden I'm screaming I need to push, so with the help of gas and air I pushed and she was there at 7.40 the midwives were so surprised with how fast it went, they did shift changeover at 7.30 and at 7.40 out she popped.
She came straight onto my chest just as I wanted and she snuffled to breast feed all on her own tho we had some latching issues and I'm scared about the next feed. 
She was bang on 8lb they had estimated about 10 so I got lucky tho she won't fit in the lovely super baby grow :-(
Now I have to go get some sleep before this 3am feed that I'm going to have to wake her for.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - :hugs: I'm sorry your doctor isn't being much of a help. I hope the gynecologist will be more helpful. And with certain hormones and whatnot, I think there is a wide range that is 'acceptable' so doctors will often leave it at that but just because it's 'acceptable' doesn't mean it is optimal. 

pink - congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Miss Stella is finally here and she is BEAUTIFUL!!! Once things got going it seemed she was eager to finally meet her momma.


----------



## eyemom

DS, that stinks, ouchie.

mowat, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Pink, she's so perfect <3 <3 congratulations dear


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats pink! She is beautiful!


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Pink!!:happydance::cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

PINK :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:,:wohoo: :wohoo: PINK Stella is soooooo BEAUTIFUL!!!! CONGRATULATIONS PINK WELCOME TO MOTHERHOOD for the 2nd time!!! You so deserve her now rest up!!!:cloud9::baby::cloud9::kiss::happydance::hugs::kiss::happydance::flower::baby::winkwink::cloud9:


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats pink!!! She's gorgeous!!!!

Hey ladies :hi:
Wanted to join since we're going for a January bfp! It's been a really tough year with 5 losses but we're going strong for our take home baby! I had a d&e on Oct 15, O'd twice in Nov, and just had another chemical a couple days ago. I knew there was a higher risk since my uterine lining was thin. I'm on CD2 and this is my first period (other than mc bleeding) since July! It's a lot lighter than I expected but hey! That's alright! Hope to get to know y'all :)


----------



## eyemom

LeahLou, so sorry for your losses :cry: but welcome to the thread. Lovely ladies here.


....sooo tonight I caught myself doing something embarrassing and I felt so pitiful but I had to laugh. I was feeling myself up for _any hint_ of breast tenderness since that's a symptom for me. I think it I were sore enough for it to mean anything I wouldn't have to grope my own chest. :dohh:


----------



## ESwemba84

eyemom said:


> LeahLou, so sorry for your losses :cry: but welcome to the thread. Lovely ladies here.
> 
> 
> ....sooo tonight I caught myself doing something embarrassing and I felt so pitiful but I had to laugh. I was feeling myself up for _any hint_ of breast tenderness since that's a symptom for me. I think it I were sore enough for it to mean anything I wouldn't have to grope my own chest. :dohh:

Done this so many times. You're not alone!


----------



## LeahLou

Hahaha. My boobs have been unnecessarily uncomfortable for days! I would gladly pass it off to you :haha:


----------



## mowat

Congrats Pink!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Pink! She is beautiful :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Welcome to the world Miss Stella :happydance:

Pink she is adorable well done mama

Get some well deserved rest:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats Pink. Stella is stunning!!


----------



## Kat S

Mowat, ugh I'm so sorry they are just not being helpful. It's sooo frustrating!! Can't we just fast forward until everything is better?

Pink, OMG!!!!! I have to say it: SO JEALOUS!! She's gorgeous. What a sweet baby for you to cherish forever!


----------



## Unexpected212

Mowat- Sorry to hear they are not being very supportive :( *hugs*

Pink - Congratulations. Well done mama :) She is gorgeous.


----------



## Unexpected212

Leahlou - Welcome. Sorry to hear about your losses.

Eyemom - I've been poking my own boobs today so you are not alone lol


----------



## Starry Night

Oh yes, the boob pokes and add on the nipple pinches. I would do that all the time! ha ha TTC makes us do funny things.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Congrats Pink, I pray that I will go full term and have a healthy baby soon as well!!!!!!

And welcome LeaLou. I am new as well to the group


----------



## Mariahs Mom

And EyeMom there is nothing wrong with poking your boobs. We all do it...

AFM- I've been waking up every morning very hot (the only other time this happened was with my last pregnancy) and sore throat and headache! Very similar to my last pregnancy symptoms! I just don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## eyemom

Hahaha thanks ladies. So glad to know I'm not alone! I brought this up in another thread and basically got the same response. I guess you could say I'm relieved. :haha:

Mariahs Mom <3 I know what you mean, but sometimes you can't help but hope. Wishing you the best.

AFM, I woke up again this morning around 3:30 -_- I've decided that this insomnia can't be a good sign. It's just PMS. I was trying to look up what causes this, and consensus is it's low estrogen and progesterone preceding AF. I went ahead and took my last IC (today's 12 dpo) and BFN (expected). I'll order more when I order my OPKs for next cycle. I went ahead and emailed my Dr saying I'm 3rd cycle out from HSG, still not pregnant, and ready to discuss the next step. Asked if I'm crazy to wonder if there could be some hormonal issue causing both the insomnia and the infertility. Not completely sure the message went through, haven't used that system before. They say give 2 business days for a reply, so if I haven't heard anything by Wednesday or Thursday then I'll just call. It's *remotely* possible I'll have a sneaky BFP, but I really, really don't think so. Still I'd rather get this show on the road and just feel silly in the unlikely case I just emailed him for no reason. 

Talked to my DH this morning and I think with all the craziness around Christmas (since I expect to ovulate Christmas Eve...hectic!) we're going to take this cycle easy and then hopefully start whatever else in the new year.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Insomnia has been a pregnancy symptom for me both for my son and my MC so don't rule it out yet!


----------



## eyemom

I guess not, but the luteal phase insomnia has been going on for over a year (with varying severity) and no bfp yet. I know they say every pregnancy is different, but with my last pregnancies, I'd wake up at 7 am (about an hour earlier than my norm at the time) feeling super refreshed. It was later in the day when the fatigue hit hard. I'm sure I'll hang on to a tiny thread of hope until AF shows...that's how I am every cycle even when it feels crazy to hope at all. <3


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah congratulations pink!! Totally beautiful!!!

Xxx


----------



## mowat

Really hope you get your BFP this cycle Eye. Still, it's nice to have that back up plan in place. 

Hoping I'll ovulate this coming week, which would mean I'd start testing around Christmas. Really don't like that timing---unless, of course, it's positive. Sure won't be a happy holidays if I get a BFN!


----------



## nevergivingup

So sorry Leelou to hear of your losses and the recent ones. I've been there before trying right after a loss but when u want something so bad nothing even matters until u get it so go for it!! FX for your rainbow baby!!! 

P.s: O'd twice is awesome to me! 

Hello Ladies!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

My birth story 

Went to the labour ward at 4ish got examined my forewaters were still in tact so the mw popped them, I was very constipated and she seemed to think this may have stopped labour progressing so she gave me a couple of suppositories that quickly did the job, I was only 1cm despite the dr the night before telling me I was 2-3 so she started me on the hormone drip, the contractions were almost unbearable so she gave me some pethidine, I was so out of it, it made me high as a kite! Then all of a sudden I needed to push and when people have said this before you think it's a choice but your body just pushes you can't do anything it's so weird, there was a bit of pushing and then she was here, straight onto my chest as planned my beautiful gorgeous girl.
The midwifes couldn't believe how fast she came, I had no time for an epidural or even my tens machine!
The midwives dud a shift change at 7.30 Stella arrived at 7.40 the midwife that I started with came back in as she hadn't left yet she couldn't believe it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm totally jealous an in love with her Pink! :cloud9: Congrats again!

My surgery got cancelled because my insurance won't authorize it. I'm so f-ing pissed. My doctor is calling them Monday to see if he can get them to change their minds. Nothing I can do until then. Oh this journey has some pretty tall mountains sometimes! :growlmad:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh es I'm so sorry to hear that, that's gutting what reason could they possibly have?!?!

I'm so sorry if my story makes any of you sad and or bad I am confident that you will all have your own wonderful birth or adoption stories to share soon enough, I guess I just want to share that some dreame really do come true.

Thi time last year 6/12/12 a friend at work had a baby boy and I was so sad and jealous I couldn't be happy for her, I couldn't look at pics on Facebook or anything because I had had a loss and I couldn't cope, a year on literally to the day he turns one and my baby daughter is born and if you'd have told me a year ago what I'd have now and how I would feel I would have kicked you lol but my heart is full once more and I have never felt so much complete and utter love for another human being it's completely insane how I would give my entire life for this lil person that I didn't even know yesterday!


----------



## Starry Night

ES - that totally reeks! Sorry, but there is no other way of putting it. Doesn't your insurance company know you need it?? You're too young to have to put up with those levels of pain. Gah! The Money Man makes me mad sometimes....a lot of times. :growlmad: I hope your doctor can pull the right strings.

Pink - thanks for sharing the birth story. And you're so right about the urge to push. It's not just an urge. Your body is pushing with, or without, you!! I was totally not prepared for that. I wasn't allowed to push and fighting that was one of the toughest things I ever did. I admit I lost control and had a massive, massive panic attack. :blush:

Leelou - welcome to our group of ladies. I'm sorry that you've had to go through so much in a short time. I hope the doctors can figure out what is causing the chemicals so you can go on to have your rainbow.

eyemom - I'll also be hoping for a sneaky bfp. We know our bodies so it's hard to ignore certain signs and I understand putting a back-up plan in place. I hope your message got through to your doctor.

afm - not too much to report. Haven't felt much movement lately and after having a nightmare last night of losing the baby I've been feeling rather down. I know it's too early to feel consistent movement but I would like one roll or kick to let me know my dream really was just a dream. Struggling a bit with headaches lately but nothing major.


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi: I KNOW EXACTLY HOW YOU Feel, so in love with this little person who relays totally on you. CONGRATS TO YOU MOMMY!!!! I'm so jealous that your labour went so fast and you experienced a natural labour I hope one day I can do the same. (I'm just joking on the jealous part it's just seething to say ). Thanks for sharing your story it was beautiful. 

Es: Sorry about the procedure being cancelled I so hope it works out for you.


----------



## eyemom

mowat, good luck. <3

ES, oh I am outraged for you! Hopefully your doctor just has to code it a different way for your insurance to play nice because that's just totally nonsensical. Crossing everything I've got that your doctor can persuade them and there's hardly any delay.

Starry, thank you. Not that it makes it feel any better, but hopefully it was "just" a manifestation of your fears and otherwise had no meaning. Praying your dream has no bearing on reality and you can get some reassurance soon. Come on baby, give momma a swift kick to let her know you're alright! You're right about it being early though. Maybe drink some juice and lie down for a bit to see if he/she gets more active while you're being still? You've probably tried that already though.

AFM, the scantiest amount of spotting earlier today. I'm just so sure I'm out. Sort of feeling okay about it atm, but that's always subject to change without notice. The message I sent to my doctor, it seemed to go through fine, but when I look at my "sent messages" on their website, it showed nothing. I sent a website support email asking if this is normal, and that one DOES show in my sent messages. Sooo I don't know. It's not a big deal to call my doctor, I just don't want to pester him if he's already going to get the first message on Monday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh so I got my hopes up thinking I had ovulated yesterday. Turns put I didn't :(
This cycle is very different. I usually have EWCM right up to O but this time I've had hardly any. Also and here's the TMI part I'm finding that during :sex: I am really dry! That's never happened :( It's putting me off DTD but I'm doing it because I have to get our BFP!


----------



## DSemcho

Pinkcasi said:


> I would like to introduce the most perfect lady in all the land, Miss Stella Moi Shallis-Liddell
> 
> She arrived at 7.40pm on fri 6th dec it was so speedy that I had no time for an epidural.
> 
> I went to the labour ward at 4ish I was only 1cm dilated despite the dr last night saying I was 2-3 so they put a cannula in for the hormone drip, the contractions were so bad she face me some pethodone that was the one I didn't want but I agreed as it was so bad from there I was so drowsy and out if it I don't know what happened and all of a sudden I'm screaming I need to push, so with the help of gas and air I pushed and she was there at 7.40 the midwives were so surprised with how fast it went, they did shift changeover at 7.30 and at 7.40 out she popped.
> She came straight onto my chest just as I wanted and she snuffled to breast feed all on her own tho we had some latching issues and I'm scared about the next feed.
> She was bang on 8lb they had estimated about 10 so I got lucky tho she won't fit in the lovely super baby grow :-(
> Now I have to go get some sleep before this 3am feed that I'm going to have to wake her for.

Congrats Pink!! She's adorable!!!



eyemom said:


> DS, that stinks, ouchie.
> 
> mowat, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Pink, she's so perfect <3 <3 congratulations dear

Indeed it does!



nevergivingup said:


> So sorry Leelou to hear of your losses and the recent ones. I've been there before trying right after a loss but when u want something so bad nothing even matters until u get it so go for it!! FX for your rainbow baby!!!
> 
> P.s: O'd twice is awesome to me!
> 
> Hello Ladies!!

O'ing twice sucks. Literally the day AF was due I O'ed again instead =/ LITERALLY started my TWW all over again. 


So nothing new since my last update, except since before my appointment my nipples have been KILLING ME! Just brushing my finger or hand over them hurts =/ It's been over a week now so boo.... I've got about 8 more days until AF is supposed to show, and I couldn't be happier to see her. This is the longest cycle I think I've had in 3 1/2 years! Dunno if me and DH will get to take advantage of the December cycle because he is supposed to go to the states for work for 3 weeks at the very beginning of January and I O within the first few days of that month (IF AF COMES ON TIME!!!!!!)


----------



## qwk

Congrats pink!!

Eye mom - still got my fingers crossed for you....

Dsemcho - starting the tww over sucks! That happened the first cycle I went off bcp, but it ended up in a bfp for me so wishing you the best!!

Think I am ovulating today, will have to wait and see if my temp goes up tomorrow.... :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Pink, I have actually come to a place where I am able to feel joy for those who have babies. It doesn't bother me anymore to see pregnant women or babies. They make me happy. So I loved hearing about Stella! And, I really am happy for you.

My insurance said that there was not enough evidence of instability in my spine. They don't even care how painful it is. It's bullshit. They authorized the diagnostic test to determine if a fusion would help, and the test showed that it would. Then, they authorized the Bone Growth Stimulator that I have to wear after surgery to help my spine heal. Why the f*** would you authorized those things and at the last minute refuse to authorize the actual surgery??! It's all a technicality and bureaucratic bullshit to try to save them money. My doctor is going to call them and hopefully make them realize this is medically necessary. Ugh.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Aaw pink she is totally adorable!! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:I go away for one day and !!!!!!!!! 

PINK yahooooooo I get to to my happy dance :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance

She is so perfect :) welcome to the world Stella your mum has been waiting a long time for you :) how are you feeling Pink :cloud9: how is the hips ???? 

ES I cannot believe they cancelled the op !!! Its so crap ! Hope it all works out


----------



## Pinkcasi

Left wonderin said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:I go away for one day and !!!!!!!!!
> 
> PINK yahooooooo I get to to my happy dance :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance
> 
> She is so perfect :) welcome to the world Stella your mum has been waiting a long time for you :) how are you feeling Pink :cloud9: how is the hips ????
> 
> ES I cannot believe they cancelled the op !!! Its so crap ! Hope it all works out

I'm good left, the pelvis is still sore but nowhere near as bad I recon a few days or so and I'll be fine.
I know I'm biased but she really us the most perfect thing I could just stare at her all day I'm fact that is kinda what I've been doing lol
We came home today so that is super nice.
Breast feeding isn't as easy as I hoped, it's ok but were both getting used to it and my nipples are so sore I really want to preserve with it tho it's worth it to see her contented lil face after a feed she just falls right to sleep on my chest lol.

Anyway left hoe are you doing, it'll be you next!

Give me a few days and I'll try and catch up, I hope your all well I know I'm a little sidetracked and self obsessed just now.

Thanks es I know it is hard so I'm pleased, for you that you are 'there' with acception if that makes sense, so sorry your being dicked around can't your dr tell the insurance that aside from the physical pain there is a very real mental and emotional issue as your back problems have a direct effect on your fertility? It might help maybe ??!?!? I don't know as I'm in the ok so don't deal with medical insurance, but it's not a lie really.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lansinoh nipple cream is the bomb! Give it a few days and it will be smooth sailing. The first few days are tough!


----------



## qwk

persevere and BFing will totally be worth it! I got blisters on one side and it hurt every time my son latched at first, but it wasn't long til it was easy as pie and we are still going strong here at 2 years lol.


----------



## Unexpected212

What they said. I gave up bf'ing too quickly and I've always regretted it(was knackered after a traumatic birth and unwell)

I plan to try and bf with the next one :)

You sound like you are doing great pink :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh believe me it's all an elaborate rouse I cried on fri when I got into the ward and my oh left, I was totally alone the one other person on my ward was asleep, I was struggling to feed and when I called the mw she was so unhelpful I almost just freaked out, I had never changed a nappy before and I was just left on my own with a newborn baby! Obviously it was fine somehow I figured it out but I just feel like I'm stumbling about innthe dark.
I'm home now and my oh is not talking to me because I told him off for smoking and him mum was here I don't think I was outbid order I told him I didn't want him smoking after I had Stella and he did so I was annoyed, it's just like he's been so wonderful the last few days been there at the hospital every day being surrportive and stuff but then as soon as I get home and people leave it's like he can't bear to be around me, I feel like shit, I've just had a baby 2 days ago in agony, I'm totally exhausted, hormones are all over the place I honestly don't know if I'm coming or going and he's just ignoring me.
I'm sorry I'm just venting, ranting, over sharing, I just can't share this stuff with anyone irl, it's prob just my hormones and lack of sleep or something.


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry pink!
It's all so overwhelming at first. I was also left alone with a newborn when I had my dd. After labor, my mom thought I was mad at her so she left as well as the rest of the family and the sperm donor left too. I had never breastfed before and they were busy so a nurse didn't come help until 2+ hours later. I had to figure out everything by myself. But honestly it was really good for me because I had to learn to be independent quickly. 
I was really hormonal too after. I snapped at my mom constantly who was my only supporter at the time. But it gets better! I promise! Everyone will forgive you. Just be honest and sweet as you can be about your feelings :) vent here too. It helps!


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry for the selfish post today but it's my angel's due date and I'm bit of a wreck. :cry::cry: I think everyone here knows I'm so super happy and grateful about my current baby but right now I keep thinking of the baby that could have been and how it would be in my arms now instead of me having to wait another 5 months to see if all ends well or not.

My due date is also making me miss all my other angels. I want to have all my babies with me. :cry: My first angel's third birthday is on Tuesday. It's a little hard that I've been denied both of my Christmas babies.:nope:


----------



## qwk

:hugs: hon.... ^^ thinking of you. Wish I had something more useful to say!


----------



## mowat

I just passed the due date of my second, and have the third coming up at the end of January. For some reason it doesn't bother me. Maybe because I'm trying again? Not sure, but I really expected to be really upset.

Thinking of you Pink. Those first few weeks are really horrible. Breast feeding sucks until you figure it out. But stick it out! It's so worth it! Hope your OH gets his act together. Those hormones are crazy for the first weeks and months---make sure you warn him.


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry Starry :( I think I haven't been emotional because I have an automatic defense mechanism to guard my emotions. I barely reacted to the chemical this month. Just trying to stay positive!!


----------



## eyemom

ES, good luck. Hope that Dr is persuasive and whoever he talks to with the insurance company has half a brain.

Pink, glad your pelvis feeling better! Breastfeeding IS hard at first. I was glad I had people to tell me that ahead of time because for something natural it takes a lot of work at first. I'd say give it a month before you're really feeling like you're getting in the swing of things. If it happens sooner, then that's awesome! For me it took about a month to feel like we were really hitting our stride (this is the time frame my OB had given me also) and by 6 weeks I actually really enjoyed it. And oh man, in the beginning, it hurt enough to make my toes curl. Especially after a few days and my nipples would crack. But they toughen up and it DOES get better. Another trick is to let a little breast milk dry on your nipples. Anyway, no apologizes necessary, you are totally justified in your obsession with your sweet lil girl! Oh and about your next post, hope your OH can be understanding. Hormones and emotions are gonna be all over the place for a while. <3

Starry, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: This baby is a wonderful gift but still he/she doesn't replace your angels. So sorry you're having all these milestones to deal with. I think holiday time is extra hard too. Sending lots of love to you. <3 

AFM, 13 dpo, not testing anymore since my BFN yesterday (used my last test). Unless by some miracle I'm late and I have to go buy more. Feeling strangely okay about it still, but that may be a different story once AF gets here. Expecting it to start tomorrow night or Tuesday.


----------



## mowat

Sorry you're feeling bad Starry. I agree with Leah Lou, I think I'm just trying to keep on trucking and not feel the losses. It's hard.

Still hoping for you Eye.

Friday was my OH's birthday, and our son came down with a fever. Today was his fourth birthday, and we had his party even though he barely felt up to it. Somehow he always times he illness to correspond with my fertile week. Hopefully he'll be better when I ovulate later this week (assuming my cycle is back on track).


----------



## DSemcho

Starry Night said:


> Sorry for the selfish post today but it's my angel's due date and I'm bit of a wreck. :cry::cry: I think everyone here knows I'm so super happy and grateful about my current baby but right now I keep thinking of the baby that could have been and how it would be in my arms now instead of me having to wait another 5 months to see if all ends well or not.
> 
> My due date is also making me miss all my other angels. I want to have all my babies with me. :cry: My first angel's third birthday is on Tuesday. It's a little hard that I've been denied both of my Christmas babies.:nope:

I know how you feel :/ If I hadn't lost both of mine I would have had a 2nd and 1st birthday party to throw mid-November :(

*hugs* I hope it gets better.



AFM- not a single symptom but my nipples are still killing me.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Not selfish at all starry, these milestones are hard regardless of how lucky we go on to be, having Stella has made me think of my lo and how Stella should have a big brother or sister to come home to, but if I'd have had that baby I probably wouldn't have Stella right now, who knows who I would have instead.
There's nothing wrong with mourning the loved ones we've lost regardless of how briefly we knew them. Xx

Thanks for your kind words ladies, I think I'm just so all over the place hormonally, and to be fair although oh doesn't have that same excuse the last few days, hell the last few months haven't been easy on him either, he's hardly slept especially this week and I know he gets really stressed out tho he thinks he hides it, it's a shame our homecoming was tainted but it's ok.

Afm last night was a nightmare! Stella has been so wonderful the last couple of days and then as soon as we go to bed she's acting up, she just wouldn't settle, everytime I put her down she would start screaming and want feeding, I'd feed her (agony) then put her down, lie down in bed then right on que she'd start again, I woke oh eventually cos I just didn't know what to do and he came downstairs with her and I went to bed she wasn't hungry just screaming for fun but eventually she wanted food again and course I'm the only one that can do that, she was giving all the signs of hunger but when faced with 'the tap' shoved in her face she just screams, eventually she fell asleep on my chest that was about 8 am it's now just gone noon and she's still sleeping! I just don't get it at all, I'm now awake and she's sleeping like a bloody baby! 
She was so wonderful for those 2 days in hospital she didn't cry at all and only fed 6 hourly, but last night I just felt like I couldn't cope, please god don't let this be my life.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has your milk come in yet?

My first night at hospital and first night home with Tristan were easy. He slept loads. Bam second night and the fun began. Just how you've described. It will get easier. I promise.


----------



## ESwemba84

Pink, in the words of a wise mentor: "This too shall pass."

It'll get easier. I know friends who had trouble with BF at first, and then they did great. I know it has to be hard right now. I even think MackJess had difficult times with her baby right after birth. (I think it was Mack.....) Hang in there, and when it seems like too much, just think of all of the wonderful things about her and your new life.


----------



## eyemom

Aww pink <3 what ES said, this too shall pass. I think the first two weeks are the hardest. It's normal for them to have a fussy time but boy is it rough. Hang in there. <3


----------



## Unexpected212

Pinkcasi said:


> Oh believe me it's all an elaborate rouse I cried on fri when I got into the ward and my oh left, I was totally alone the one other person on my ward was asleep, I was struggling to feed and when I called the mw she was so unhelpful I almost just freaked out, I had never changed a nappy before and I was just left on my own with a newborn baby! Obviously it was fine somehow I figured it out but I just feel like I'm stumbling about innthe dark.
> I'm home now and my oh is not talking to me because I told him off for smoking and him mum was here I don't think I was outbid order I told him I didn't want him smoking after I had Stella and he did so I was annoyed, it's just like he's been so wonderful the last few days been there at the hospital every day being surrportive and stuff but then as soon as I get home and people leave it's like he can't bear to be around me, I feel like shit, I've just had a baby 2 days ago in agony, I'm totally exhausted, hormones are all over the place I honestly don't know if I'm coming or going and he's just ignoring me.
> I'm sorry I'm just venting, ranting, over sharing, I just can't share this stuff with anyone irl, it's prob just my hormones and lack of sleep or something.

Oh hun I remember this stage all too well.

After I'd had my son I remember the complete overwhelming feeling of being responsible for the life of this tiny little human being I'd created. I'd never changed a nappy either. I wanted to breast feed but none of the midwives had time to show me other than trying to shove my boob in his mouth really forcefully and rough which just put me off completely. It is so scary and daunting.

As for your OH it may be he's feeling just as overwhelmed but isn't sure how to show it. I think he needs to realise this is the time you need support more than ever. You just had a baby. Hormones are going mad.

I'm sure he does love you and want to be around you and I have my fingers crossed for you that you can work through this and be a happy little family. I'm sure you can.

and you ARE doing great. You sound like a fantastic mum already.


----------



## Unexpected212

Starry Night said:


> Sorry for the selfish post today but it's my angel's due date and I'm bit of a wreck. :cry::cry: I think everyone here knows I'm so super happy and grateful about my current baby but right now I keep thinking of the baby that could have been and how it would be in my arms now instead of me having to wait another 5 months to see if all ends well or not.
> 
> My due date is also making me miss all my other angels. I want to have all my babies with me. :cry: My first angel's third birthday is on Tuesday. It's a little hard that I've been denied both of my Christmas babies.:nope:

*hugs* 

I'm thinking of you. One loss nearly destroyed me so I can only imagine how you must be feeling.

It WILL end well. I'm sending you luck and good vibes and happiness xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - Got my FX'd for your Christmas BFP

I'm 5dpo and having tonnes of symptoms but I got most of them the month I was pregnant and the month I wasn't so I'm not getting my hopes up. Got stuffy nose only at night, weeing a lot, really hungry and tired, emotional, weepy, sore back and loads of other stuff but like I said most of those I get with PMS

Last time I was pregnant I just 'knew' and I don't feel like that this month


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thanks guys it's nice to have the reassurance.

I think my milk has come in yeah, the midwife has just been and course Stella was good as gold, sleeping like a baby, woke to feed, latched perfectly then went back to sleep, meanwhile I look like a haggard freak.

Glad the mws been tho and reassured me that everything is ok, and hearing from you guys that it's just par for the course is really helpful, it's hard but if I know there's an end in sight hopefully I can perserve.


----------



## Unexpected212

It's normal to look haggard lol. I think I lived in pyjamas for the fist 6/8 weeks of my sons life!

See Pink, your doing great.

Everything your thinking or feeling is normal...hopefully your OH will come round.


----------



## qwk

lol we all look haggard at that point hon. You are doing just fine, trust me!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah you sound like you are doing brilliantly pink. Everything you are thinking, feeling is totally normal. :)

I recieved my BBT today!! Can I begin my chart even though I haven't exactly started my cycle? When would a cycle after a miscarraige begin? Ive started from the day I got the sad news at the moment, would that be ok?

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Starry - Oh hun this is normal to feel like this - one of my babies would have been due next month :cry:

This little one in you is a fighter and I'm with the others - this is finally your rainbow baby:happydance:

Pink - What you are feeling is perfectly normal too - if you weren't haggard I would be worried:winkwink: it takes time to adjust to having a little one and of course as we all said a while back they don't come with instruction manuals:haha: You will also find that they have an instinct when to be good and when not - it's like they are always good for nanas, teachers, baby sitters the woman in the street :winkwink: - us mums (and that is you:happydance:) call it mummy mode - they go into mummy mode whenever we are around - why? - because we love them unconditionally good or naughty:winkwink:

Eye - Still got my fingers crossed for you:hugs:

Sailor - You have to start somewhere hun - but usually it is when your HCG is O and AF arrives or the day of a DNC:cry: why not practice though - it won't do you any harm to get into a routine in case you need it next month:winkwink:

Unexpected - I'm the same - this cycle is perfect (not like me at all:haha:) so I know I will be mega disappointed when she arrives - I keep getting a tugging around my belly button - my sis said I just needed to fart:rofl: I've had it since Saturday and I wish it would just bugger off:haha:

Love to all the other ladies, sorry I'm not on here as much but I'm still rooting for you all:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

lol garfie I hope it's not just a fart. If it is, that's an awfully long time to hold it in. :haha:

Right now I'm just enjoying looking at my pretty chart because I don't think it'll look so nice tomorrow, lol.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh thanks hun. I did think that might be the case. It might be a while before I get my 0 on hcg though so thought I'd try and get into the habit for now :)

Xxx


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84: So sorry you are dealing with red tape and insurance company bs. If they still deny your surgery, try to appeal. The appeal process is meant to wear you down and make you give up, but keep at it if you can. Hopefully your doctor can convince the insurance company to gets its head out of the sand!!!

Pink: Sorry your OH is being a butt. I would have totally flipped if my OH had lit up. I wouldn't let my OH hold the baby until after he had a shower because I wouldn't want her to be affected by the smoke smell on his clothes!! ANywho, you will get the hang of things. I never used the Lanolin cream, but I hear it does wonders. You might also want to consider a nipple shield too if you have issues with soreness and latch. Just keep at it! I am drying up after 3 months and I think my breast feeding journey is coming to an end, but I think that is just because it was hard the first few weeks. However long you decide to breast feed is good, but there is nothing wrong with supplementing or giving formula either. Just wanted to throw that in there!

As far as the sleeping thing goes, newborns will sleep a lot for the first few days and then they just do what they want, whenver lol. It takes them awhile to get adjusted to the day/night schedule.

DSemcho: Of all the symptoms to have, why must it be nipples that don't quit? Hehe. Gl!

Leahlou: Sorry if I missed saying hi before or if I did and forgot lol. Welcome. 

qwk: How did your temps turn out today?
mowat: Been watching your title update. You are WTT and moving forward. Hoping your cycle does get back on track and your son feels better. 

Starry: Sending you a big virtual hug!!

garfie: Always happy to see you pop in!! 

Unexpected: It's so odd that out of all of the signs you can see that might indicate pregnancy, "that feeling" ends up proving you more right than wrong!!

eyemom: I laughed at the last line of your signature about putting DH in a Santa hat

sailorsgirl: Hopefully you don't have to wait too long for your 
HCG to drop. 

To everyone else since I only have a little bit of time here: Hello and good day!!

AFM: Nothing new to report. Gained a few pounds, as expected due to holiday eating lol. My cervical mucus output is confusing me still. It increases, gets thick like egg white mucus, gets thinner, stops, gets thicker again. UGH!! Last night my DH thanked me for making such a beautiful baby and it made my heart melt. I told him I could make another one and he smiled and said, "Whenever you are ready!!" I am excited. I don't want to TTC until spring or even summer of next year (closer to when it has been a year since Sky came), but I do want to try for a second child. I might do NTNP in the summer and see what happens.


----------



## garfie

Eye - Your chart does look pretty - could do with a pretty green line in there to make it look extra special:winkwink:

Mama - Nice to see you as well :hugs: I managed to bf my second for three months then it became to much as eldest was more demanding - well done you:happydance:

AFM - I was looking back on my old charts (like you do) I have one that was this time last year - I only had an 8 day LP:cry: but wow can you all see the similarities if I put it up on my next post - that's a year on:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

sailor - with my m/c last fall it took me 6 weeks for the bleeding to stop and just as long for the hcg to go to zero. Pretty much the day after I got ewcm and one-sided pains and then two weeks later AF arrived. I hope it doesn't end up taking that long for you! For me, the return of AF is pretty quick once the hcg goes down. For my other losses, AF would show up about 30 days after the first day of bleeding....this includes the one that ended up with a d&c (I had passed the bulk of the pregnancy naturally just couldn't stop bleeding).

garfie - I hope that tugging means something more exciting than trapped wind!

unexpected - I know what you mean about that "feeling", however I really felt 'out' the cycle I got my latest bfp. So sometimes we can mix up our body signals if we're feeling downcast or stressed out. We can not really know until we take a test. Good luck!

mama - what a sweet thing for your dh to say. But he gave you a sweet baby too! A real team effort.

pink - the first little while is tough but it doesn't mean you're doing a bad job. And the first year with a baby is hard on any relationship. I daydreamed about divorce and/or running away frequently and dh and I had a good relationship going into our son's arrival. He was totally clueless to how I was feeling too. I was convinced he hated me and was ignoring me and he thought everything was hunky dory. Hormones can really toy with your mind. It does pass. :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Welp within 30 minutes of admiring my chart, I went to the bathroom and saw blood. Heh well it was nice while it lasted. Still need to update my chart.


----------



## garfie

Hope this works look at this months chart to compare spooky
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pinkcasi

Just taking a moment to vent apologies in advance.

Ok so I posted in the Breastfeeding part if this forum thinking that would be a good idea people that have been in my position and come out the other side, people that could reassure me that I'm not a terrible mother, you guys managed it super well and this thread is about trying to conceive, what with everything that you guys have been through you shouldn't have to listen to me complain about the one thing you all want.

So I posted and told my story, how Stella is only 3 days old and how hard last night was and how she went from feeding every 6 hours to every 5 bloody minutes and do you know what I got?!?!?! I string of replies telling me that 6 hours is far too long to starve a newborn baby.

Several midwives told me at the hospital and in antenatal classes that 6 hours is the longest you can leave them, Stella wasn't waking for food so I left her, my milk hadent come in it was only colostrum so she didn't need as much apparently, the mw also said that she'll feed more often as my milk comes in which is true she has been today. 

I'm just so pissed off that everyone just totally jumps on me like I'm starving and neglecting my child, it's not like she's screaming for food and I'm ignoring her, she really wasn't bothered.

My oh says that I shouldn't put all my business on the Internet with strangers in the first place, but I've always thought that b&b is really knowledgable and helpful, through my mc and pregnancy I've never had a bad word to say until now.

So now either I'm a terrible person with a defective child or about 6 professional midwives are wrong.

I don't feel like I'm a bad mum but I really have no clue.


----------



## garfie

Pink - Aw hun no you are not a bad mother BIG :hugs: when your milk comes in trust me she will feed more often - she will be able to smell it - you will know how it feels to be a cow:haha: she will only have to stir and your boobs will fill up.

You do not have a defective child she is perfect:cloud9:

As I say to my hubby if he gave me as much support as my ladies I wouldn't need to go on BNB as much :hugs: hun.

Eye - Grrrr :xmas21::witch: so will you get a chance to test again or will it be a New Year baby:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: pink you are a wonderful mommy, you're just doing as you were told. I think it's every 3 hours, my daughter's ped didn't want her going more than 4 hours in the early days. That 6 hour rule may apply for overnight, but I don't think you should go that long through the day. I'd recommend learning the hunger cues (it will come even if it's confusing at first), and consider nursing on demand. She may be hungry for a while before she starts to actually cry. It's common in the early days for them to want to cluster feed. You'll be like what the heck, I just nursed her like 15 minutes ago. But it's good for your supply and baby's happy too. If she gets angry at the breast it might just be normal fussy infant, but she might be so hungry she's hard to console. Don't beat yourself up dear, it's a learning process. <3


----------



## eyemom

garfie said:


> Eye - Grrrr :xmas21::witch: so will you get a chance to test again or will it be a New Year baby:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Lol I'll probably ov just before Christmas, so I'll be testing again early January (like 4th-ish, DH and I will be on vacation...also means I can expect AF for the last half of our vacation).


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks for the kind words guys. I think I always just 'know' when I'm pregnant. I haven't given up hope of course but I'm not getting my hopes up either. My boobs are mega full and sore today but again SOMETIMES I get that before my period. Have no idea when I'm due either really because this cycle is a bit weird compared to normal. 

Eyemom- Sorry the witch showed :(

Pink - You know your baby best. I have got so much stick over bottle feeding but I let it wash over me now. I knew what was best for my sanity at the time and although I regret not trying harder I know I can try again someday. Don't let it get to you. People can come across a bit strong sometimes and sometimes it feels you can't do anything right. BUT you do what your miwife and you are comfortable with.


----------



## Unexpected212

Sailors Girl - I don't really know! I didn't chart but I took the first day of my miscarriage as the first day of my cycle but it didn't really work out as I had recurrent bleeding. Good luck and FX'd you get a BFP soon x

Garfie - Pulling around belly button could be promising. As could gas! It says that gas and twinges are sometimes a pretty good indicator of pregnancy. FX'd for you!!

Mamatex- I trust my gut instincts a lot. Although sometimes I'm way off mark. I just don't want to get my hopes up. Especially as I ovulated so late I worry if I am pregnant the egg was of low quality of my luteal phase won't be long enough so I'm a bit wary this cycle. Also what a lovely thing for your husband to say!! As stressful as it can be I am really enjoying TTC in some ways.


----------



## babiiblu

Hello ladies!
I haven't logged on in ages, but when I went to the ttc after loss this was the first thread. I am hoping for a Christmas miracle. We Mced in Sept. and I had bleeding for WEEKS after. So this will be my 2nd "normal" cycle since. We are currently BD-ing like rabbits! :)


----------



## Starry Night

pink - any of the baby forums are filled to the brim with hormonal ladies and any topic about breast feeding tends to lead to some sort of fight and/or thread closure. So try not to take what those ladies say too personally. I am not even sure what it is about breast feeding that gets some people so wound up. Breast-feeding is hard! I ended up not being able to do it and switched to formula. For me, that was the best decision I could have made, but others fight through the tough times and get through.

I do agree with eyemom that during the day 4 hours should be the maximum. My son wouldn't get up for feeds either so during the night I would set the alarm so I could get him up. Some feed cues include wriggling about and smacking or pursing their lips. If you brush your pinkie finger at the corner of her mouth and she starts to root around then that's also a good sign she's hungry.

Don't beat yourself up. We're all still figuring things out. Each baby rewrites the rules so even experienced mommas have to relearn a thing or two by the time the next baby arrives.


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome babi hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## nevergivingup

babiiblu said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't logged on in ages, but when I went to the ttc after loss this was the first thread. I am hoping for a Christmas miracle. We Mced in Sept. and I had bleeding for WEEKS after. So this will be my 2nd "normal" cycle since. We are currently BD-ing like rabbits! :)

Welcome babiiblu!!!! Sorry about your loss, I know it's still hard but I did the same thing as u are :sex: like crazy!! My FX for you and your Christmas BFP!! Stay hopeful and positive!! And u joined a great group these ladies are addicttably :haha: (is that even a word) AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

eyemom said:


> :hugs: pink you are a wonderful mommy, you're just doing as you were told. I think it's every 3 hours, my daughter's ped didn't want her going more than 4 hours in the early days. That 6 hour rule may apply for overnight, but I don't think you should go that long through the day. I'd recommend learning the hunger cues (it will come even if it's confusing at first), and consider nursing on demand. She may be hungry for a while before she starts to actually cry. It's common in the early days for them to want to cluster feed. You'll be like what the heck, I just nursed her like 15 minutes ago. But it's good for your supply and baby's happy too. If she gets angry at the breast it might just be normal fussy infant, but she might be so hungry she's hard to console. Don't beat yourself up dear, it's a learning process. <3

Thanks everyone, I am feeding in demand she just didn't demand it very often, I know the ques tho how I'm not sure common sense perhaps, in the hospital I thought I odd that the other ladies would wait till their lo was screaming to feed then wonder why they wouldn't take, cos they were so wound up but Stella sucks her fist and snacks her lips it input my finger near she sucks it so I don't let her scream for it but last night she screamed anyway.
Cluster feeding is that feeding for a little bit 10 mins or do then sleeping then feeding again like 10 mins later? I'm having a bit of that so I'm not putting her down she feeds 10 mins sleeps on my chest we enjoy a lil cuddle then have maybe another 10 mins in the other side, she just had a 5 min feed and fell asleep after 20 mins she's still asleep weird it was just a snack I guess. 
Ivrhink I'll just stay away from that forum starry, sorry as it means that you guys will cop it all lol
I have a breast feeding support worker, she's going to come over this week hopefully and there's a group that meet on Tuesdays, I can't go tomorrow as we have to go register her but next week maybe, it'll just be nice to get out the house and meet other mummies,

Anyway thanks for the support girls I knew I could count on you, I feel better about things today, my oh and I are ok, we're had a nice day, we went for a walk (that was painful) to see a friend who's offered him a job that will mean he doesn't have to work evenings so he'll be here with us more, I fed Stella while out and it was fine, good even so a good day all in all.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink sounds like your doing a wonderful job !!!! Your coping so well !!!! I'm preparing myself for the fact that having a LO will be the BIGGEST shock to the systems nd the BIGGEST adjustment ill ever make in my life !!!! I'm trying not to have too high expectations of myself for the first weeks / months and just take ach hour / day as it comes :) ...... Be nice to,yourself mammy , its all new to you and sounds like your doing a great job ! By the time its my turn you will be handing out expert advice ;)


----------



## mackjess

Pink I think your baby may have needed to recover from birth at 3 days old! I was in labor for 2 days with Finn then had him with C Section, and I remember it was day 3 in the hosp that the lactation specialist had to come by several times to catch him when he was awake enough to eat! He wouldn't eat for nothing that day. We did the diaper change, cool cloth to wake him up, and he'd look at us, make some cute faces and nod right back off! He finally woke up later that night and did cluster feedings then and the next day to make up for it. I didn't worry too much because he was a good healthy weight, and one of my BF classes told me they may not eat as much the first few days because the baby doesn't know what being hungry means, they're used to being tube fed 24x7 in utero, and in a few days when they did figure out the tummy twinges meant hunger they'll have no problem letting you know. I think that was right and you're doing just fine. After that I did every 3 hours during the day, and every 4 at night. IF he let me go that long. The first few weeks it was more like every 2 hours around the clock. UGH I'm tired just thinking about that. :)


----------



## qwk

welcome babi, best of luck!

pink - I love how we are all chiming in with our stories - I remember them telling me to wake Q up in the middle of the night to feed him and.. well I tried, I set an alarm clock and I just turned it right off and slept through! This was when I was still in the hospital, before milk came in. I do remember the MWs saying I needed to keep feeding every couple of hours to make my milk come in. I did the best I could, but when you're tired, the baby's tired, and just a couple of days old, there's only so much you can do!


----------



## Starry Night

I've definitely slept through my son's crying. I've even put him back in his cradle in the middle of a scream session because I was so tired I was about to drop him. We're only human and it's OK to take care of yourself too. All this "you must give up everything for baby" is a little over the top.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh mack thank you so much that us the exact post I've been needing, not that the rest if you aren't helpful lol but I think that the 'ladies' on the other thread a just aren't listening to me they seem to think that I'm forcing Stella to go 6 hours in between feeding that's ridiculous, the point is in hospital she chose to go that long there were medical professionals who didn't have issue with it, she was very newborn AND I had pethidine during labour which can make baby drowsy after, now she's older she's not going that long at all, THat was my bother that all of a sudden she's wanting food every 2 minutes.
Anyway night 2 and she went from about midnight till 4 so I think that's good, I'll take that, it's now 5.15 if I can now get to 8 or 9 I'll be winning but she only had 10 mins so I'm not expecting a miracle.
I saw a friend yesterday and Stel started grisling and she said 'is she due a feed' to which I said 'I don't know' there is no due and the moment there's no patten or routine were just getting to know one another and making it up as we go along, I'm ok with that, I think I was just thrown by how different night 3 was compared to nights 1 and 2 but I guess I should have expected it.
Anyway I'm rambling it's cos it's 5am and I'm sleep deprived lol best get used to it.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Pinkcasi said:


> Oh mack thank you so much that us the exact post I've been needing, not that the rest if you aren't helpful lol but I think that the 'ladies' on the other thread a just aren't listening to me they seem to think that I'm forcing Stella to go 6 hours in between feeding that's ridiculous, the point is in hospital she chose to go that long there were medical professionals who didn't have issue with it, she was very newborn AND I had pethidine during labour which can make baby drowsy after, now she's older she's not going that long at all, THat was my bother that all of a sudden she's wanting food every 2 minutes.
> Anyway night 2 and she went from about midnight till 4 so I think that's good, I'll take that, it's now 5.15 if I can now get to 8 or 9 I'll be winning but she only had 10 mins so I'm not expecting a miracle.
> I saw a friend yesterday and Stel started grisling and she said 'is she due a feed' to which I said 'I don't know' there is no due and the moment there's no patten or routine were just getting to know one another and making it up as we go along, I'm ok with that, I think I was just thrown by how different night 3 was compared to nights 1 and 2 but I guess I should have expected it.
> Anyway I'm rambling it's cos it's 5am and I'm sleep deprived lol best get used to it.

Pink- I think you are doing a pretty good job! Stella is beautiful and sooner than later you two will be in sync with each other! You guys are just getting to know each other which takes time, NOTHING wrong with that at all...

Congrats again!!! I hope that one day I will actually be able to take my baby home just like you, and not have to say goodbye again to another one of my little angels &#128553;&#128591;


----------



## Pinkcasi

Thank you Mariah's mom I'm finding myself getting ever more annoyed with that other thread I do hope I manage to stay calm lol I've already told them off I can get away with it tho by blaming hormones right lol

Don't worry you'll get your take home rainbow I just know it!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh and left just with reference to your comment about by the time you have your lo I'll be giving expert advice, firstly pah! I don't think so lol
But I do have something already, I pass it on because I really wish if had it beforehand my cousin have me this tip, after our first bad night home she said did you use your own blanket in the hospital? I didn't, I had my blanket but the hospital had several so I just ended up using them, my cousin said if you use your own blanket in hospital then when you get home it's not such a shock for baby as they have the same smell rather than going into a new weird smelling everything also she said if you rub the blanket on you so it smells of you or express a little milk on it, it's all about your smell.

This might all be common sense to some but I didn't even think and t was all strange and weird for her and she screamed all night, that might have happened anyway but who knows.

It's 8.50am and we've had a better night, still feeding lots but avoided the unnecessary screaming.


----------



## Left wonderin

Great tip,Starry thanks ... See an expert already ;)


----------



## Pinkcasi

My hormones must be in check I'm not even going to take offence that you gave starry credit for my tip lol
Baby brain huh, my baby brain hit an all time high since she's been here lol


----------



## garfie

:haha: I'm sure left can be forgiven - she has mega baby brain at the mo :winkwink:

As for you Pink - sorry to say but you never get rid of baby brain - it just gets worse:haha: or that's my excuse anyway.

I also used to swaddle my boys - not sure if ladies still do that though - it gives them a feeling of security. Have you seen when Stella jumps in her sleep it wakes her up - if not you will:winkwink:

Has hubby changed her bum yet?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

I've still got baby brain I swear!!

Hope everyone is well

I've got sore boobs, cramps and vivid dreams and weeing loads. Trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard.

Based on my usual 31/32 day cycles I am due on my period tommorow. However knowing I ovulated way later I don't think I'm due till Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies,

I'm a little confused and disappointed, so maybe you guys can give me your opinions. Ok so I came off BC in early November and my period came on Nov 13th. So I'm usually 33-35 days for YEARS! Never has been any other way. Well here it is a week before my period and I noticed bleeding. Enough to feel a panty liner. BC has never threw my cycle off in the past. This has NEVER happened before! Me and my fiancé had some pretty intense sex last night (TMI) sorry!!! Before I went to bed, hours later, it was no heavier and if it is my period by this time it gets heavy...idk what's going on.

Could this really be my period?? A early miscarriage or implantation bleeding? I'm just so shocked because this never happened before. Well with my last pregnancy I did bleed everytime after sex. Idk I just don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm sorry Mariah I have NO idea. It could be implantation bleeding??

OR I have bled once when we had rough sex and it irritated my cervix causing me to bleed. 

Maybe call your doctor if you can and ask if you are worried?


----------



## Unexpected212

Ah guys I'm feeling so out :(

I've been having bad right sided kidney and abdomen pain and finally went to the doctor and they said I've got a UTI

Does this mean I'm out???

Doctor did say illness can delay ovulation which may be why I ovulated so late this cycle. I've got some antibiotics (ones safe for pregnancy)

Do you think a UTI means I'm out? Means most of my symptoms are just because I'm ill

:(


----------



## eyemom

babiiblu, welcome (back?) so sorry for your loss. :hugs: sounds like you're doing your part to get your Christmas miracle. ;) I hope it happens for you.

Pink, yep cluster feeding is when she wants to eat several times in a relatively short time frame. It's normal. She won't always do it. If she does it in the evening, maybe she's tanking up for the night? Or yeah babies like snacks too. :D Sounds like you are doing great mama.

I think a big thing for success BFing (at least for me) is to have a person or two nearby who is either currently BFing or has not too long ago. IRL would be great but online is fine too. Just someone to support you who remembers what it's like. I had a friend (a few hundred miles away though) who was nursing and working and pumping same as me, so we'd talk on the phone often to help each other out (I think she helped me more since her LO is 3 mos older) or just vent if need be. I don't know about where you live, but in the US, most nurses want to help but they don't receive a lot of training about breastfeeding. But the lactation consultants are AAAMAAAAAAZZZZIIINNNNGGG. So the fact that you are already set up with a breast feeding support worker and you're looking into a meetup group, you are setting yourself up very, very well. And as you said, interacting with some other women will be good too. :)

If you haven't already, maybe unsubscribe to that other forum thread so you're not tempted to go back and look.  Negativity isn't going to help anyone.

Glad you had a nice day with your OH too. :)

Left, sounds like you are preparing yourself just right. Biggest shock to your system? Yup yup. Even when you think you can't keep your eyes open or sit up straight and the thought of being awake makes you want to cry, your heart is just so full. <3

Unexpected, I don't think a UTI would necessarily make you out. I think those things would be pretty independent of one another. Glad they gave you a safe antibiotic just in case.

Mariahs mom, I don't think implantation bleeding would fill a panty liner but idk for sure. And I doubt it's an early miscarriage though I know it's hard not to be afraid of that with what you've been through. But I have my doubts that at a week before your expected period you'd bleed that much? Maybe it's just a one-off early period? If anything is really weird though, never hurts to ask your doctor. 

AFM, not much to report. Yesterday's bleeding didn't amount to much so I don't know if I should call it CD 1 or if today's actually CD1. You'd think these things would be straightforward but sometimes it's still hard to say. I'm going to stick with yesterday though. Still feeling strangely okay about it...so far.


----------



## Pinkcasi

garfie said:


> :haha: I'm sure left can be forgiven - she has mega baby brain at the mo :winkwink:
> 
> As for you Pink - sorry to say but you never get rid of baby brain - it just gets worse:haha: or that's my excuse anyway.
> 
> I also used to swaddle my boys - not sure if ladies still do that though - it gives them a feeling of security. Have you seen when Stella jumps in her sleep it wakes her up - if not you will:winkwink:
> 
> Has hubby changed her bum yet?:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yeah she jumps a lot it makes me jump lol in the hospital just after she was born the mw swaddled her and I said about learning the technique but she said no it's not recommended anymore apparently, I don't know why, she sleeps much better but I'm rubbish she manages to wriggle her arms free.

My oh hasn't don't too many nappies it has to be said but he did get peed on yesterday so that was amusing, I was getting ready and suddenly there was 'babe, help she's peeing everywhere' ha ha, she's done it to me so it's only fair, I normally change her bum just cos I'm up and feeding her.

Eye, that's a good point I do have a friend who's lo is about 9 months, she exclusively Breastfed and prob still is, he wouldn't take a bottle ever so she had to fb, I might give her a ring for a chat, then by way of passing it in, I have a friend who I due on fri, I already passed on the blanket tip so maybe we can support one another while bfing.

Omg you might not want to know this but my boob is engorged! It's so big and hard and painful and I've not been able to feed from it all day, the other one is now like a soggy empty carrier bag lol, but I think I fixed it, I was going to wait till the mw comes tomorrow but was worried about running out of food, so I googled it, finally managed to hand express some out so that stel could latch, it feels soooo much better.

Is that a normal thing, engorgement? The Internet says it comes from under feeding which worries me but she got weighed yesterday and has only dropped 110 grams, the midwife was very impressed, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## garfie

Pink - You are alternating boobs aren't you - even though you may have favourite which is comfier:winkwink:

Also try putting a hot flannel over it - engorgement is normal (its called the booby fairy:haha:) pain should not be ignored:hugs:

Good job you don't have a boy - they pee every time their nappy is off:haha:

Keep up the good job mama:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah I'm trying to alternate tho sometimes I do forget which it's supposed to be, I was trying to keep a list of when she fed and which side but it's hard when your sleep deprived.

It just came on so fast one minute it's fine and the next it's totally broken, I'll have to watch out for that, also now I'm using the broken boob to try and fix it will the other one do the same if it's neglected? Omg it's all too much.

Thanks tho I don't feel like I'm doing a good job more stumbling about in the dark hoping for the best lol, my SPD is playing up, my back hurts my front hurts in fact I don't think there's part of me that doesn't hurt, I have a headache all the time, I'm so dehydrated and my oh has gone back to work today :-(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Engorgement is totally normal in the beginning. Just hand express a little and then let her feed. Try and alternate boobs as much as you can. 

As for dehydration. I went through pints and pints of sugar free cordial in the beginning!! So thirsty!


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Everyone!

Pink, sorry you are having trouble BF! I always read how hard it is, so don't feel like you've done anything wrong! Hopefully it'll all smooth out soon.

Eyemom, my dr did not count the first cycle day that only had a little blood. The first day of bright red full flow was CD 1. Hope that helps!!

Unexpected I'm so sorry you got a UTI. Those are so awful! Hope your meds have eased the pain by now.

AFM, CD 11 today. My OPK says I'm not there yet, so I'm still brewing.

Last night I dreamed I was 16 weeks pregnant, but hadn't been to the drs yet because I kept expecting to lose the baby and didn't see the point. I thought "Well, I'm 16 weeks now. I should probably start taking prenatal vitamins and see the doctor!". I used to hope these dreams meant something, but now I know it's just my hopes manifesting in my dreams. I hate waking up from them because I'm happy for a second and then realize I'm not pregnant and feel all mopey.


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Kat! Feel like I've been punched in the kidney so not fun lol

7dpo and still got sore boobs and feeling crampy

I feel out. If I am I think I'm going to NTNP next month.


----------



## eyemom

Pink when I was in the hospital they said you're not supposed to wrap up their arms anymore, but you can still wrap em up snug but leaving the arms out. They can still startle awake but she might feel more secure.

Glad your OH got peed on, it's only fair. ;)

Careful you don't have a plugged duct. I got it twice and it can be miserable, but there are lots of good articles online about how to relieve it. But sounds like what you did gave you some relief so hopefully that's all fine now! I had an Itzbeen baby care timer that I used to remember which side to start with each time (I called it my brain, it helped with a number of things). My mom said she put a safety pin on her bra strap to know where she started each time. Any little thing that can help you remember. I always thought I'd remember, but after a while, it's impossible to remember.

That's interesting, Kat. If it's like brown spotting (just an example), I don't count it. But usually the light stuff before AF has like a (sorry to be gross) different consistency...? But this was just like AF, just not very much of it. Getting heavier today (CD3???) but still lighter than usual. I have been reading online that it's normal to start light and then get heavy. I'm just used to starting heavy (I'm lucky to get a CD1 of what I call "warning blood"). If I don't count last two days and I call today CD1, that would give me a 15-day luteal phase which MIGHT have happened ONCE in my memory but basically it just does not happen to me. So weird! Also, I've read on here (may have been another thread) that someone else's doctor calls even spotting before a period CD1...I'd never count some of that stuff, so who knows. No wonder it's confusing if it's not even consistent among the experts.

Anyway Kat, good luck as you're approaching ovulation! I hate those dreams. :hugs:

Oh oh! Last night I dreamed we adopted 10 young children, all siblings. :wacko: They were lovely but had some issues and I remember wondering how we were going to buy so many car seats/boosters and how we would afford them all. But mostly I was frustrated b/c even after a few days there were so many children, I felt like I couldn't truly get to know them all. Hahaha. So not that this is news, but I don't want that many kids. 

Unexpected, :hugs: Hope you're feeling better soon. 7dpo is too early to feel out! Though while I say that, I understand the feeling. Hopefully in a few days things will be looking up???


----------



## Unexpected212

I should think more positivley I know but I feel more dissapointed if I get my hopes up.

TMI but my boobs hurt, I've got loads of white lotiony CM and my cervix is so high I can't even reach it lol.

Hope these are good things.


----------



## garfie

Unexpected - ooooh all sound good hun:happydance: when are you testing?:hugs:

Pink - It is important whilst bf to eat and drink plenty hun - I used to keep a scrunchie on the wrist I was feeding from maybe that might help you to remember:flower:

You are a fab mummy and if you have to come on here every day for reassurance then so be it - if I'm around I will cheer you on from the sidelines:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kat - Are you trying naturally this month or are you having some help:hugs:

Eye - :rofl: 10 young children - wowzers er 3 will be enough for me if I get there:haha:

Hi to everyone else:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - I love children and this is no offence to anyone but any more than three children...the idea of it scares the crap out of me. All the washing and cooking and sleeplessness. Sounds like a funny dream lol

Kat- Good luck with your next cycle hun. Heres hoping 2014 is a lucky year for all of us trying

Pink - You still sound like you are doing great. Proud of you for persevering! x

Garfie - I know! My non pregnant cycle I had pretty much no symptoms around now and i feel like I did my pregnancy cycle but I'm trying SO hard not to get my hopes up. Sore swollen looking boobs were always my first symptoms.

Also how embarassing but I tested yesterday and today with cheapies. Stupid I know!

Probably do one until/if AF arrives every morning lol. I'm obsessed!


----------



## eyemom

Unexpected :hugs: It hurts to hope, but at the same time ya gotta hope...no wonder we all go crazy eh? If you don't want to get your hopes up, I'll keep hoping for you ok? Oh, and I've totally tested at weird and possibly pointless times, too. Just can't help myself sometimes. As far as I'm concerned, that's why internet cheapies were invented....

Pink, yep I agree with garfie, eat and drink plenty. I was hungrier while BFing, even more than when I was pg. And drinking tons of water is essential. I still think you are doing awesome. :thumbup:

Garfie, hi! Hahahah there's noooooo way I'm having more than 3 kids. I think in the dream I had 12 total kids. I have one of my own, so maybe I had a second of my own by then? It was really, really strange. I used to want 2-3 kids, leaning toward 3. Now I'll feel so lucky and blessed to get a second one. If/when we have a second, we're going to NTNP and then if I get pregnant again or not, we're fine either way. But my luck the next pregnancy would be twins. Oh heaven help me if that happened. 

Anyway, called my Dr's office to ask how to proceed since I tried 3 cycles after HSG and still nothing. Asked the question about hormones given my luteal phase insomnia and also (embarrasing) worsening acne over the last year or so. Nurse called me back and she's going to discuss with him. He's out this afternoon and in surgery in the morning, but hopefully tomorrow afternoon or Friday I'll have a better idea as to what's next.


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - thank you for hoping for me it means a lot, I'm the same id like 2 maybe three children but I'd want a bigger age gap between my 2nd n third. I feel like twins would be lovely but I bet the reality is hard work.

I get spots a lot so I can sympathise with the acne my skin is like a 13 year olds still


----------



## garfie

Unexpected - How big an age gap - say 13 years:haha: that's what there would be between my eldest and if I manage another:dohh: people say I'm crazy at my age (42) :haha: maybe they're right:wacko:

Did you test this morning - don't worry about testing early - I always do you are so close to me this cycle - I tested today BFN (9DPO) :winkwink:

Eye - I have one annoying spot on my chin - who put that there:haha: I can still cover it up - note to self must stop picking it:blush: Hope you get some answers soon hun.

AFM - I received another letter for another scan in the New Year - only just had one at the beginning of December - can't say they are not on the ball this time:happydance:

Love to all

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Garfie, hello! Glad you are having another scan. More scans is always good!

Yeah, other than acupuncture, I'm trying the "natural" route (at home syringe insemination). In fact, my Clearblue Digital Advanced OPK went straight from "open circle" (not near ovulation) yesterday straight to "solid smiley" (ovulation asap) today. Usually you get a few days of "blinking smiley" in between as your hormone levels start to amp up for ovulation. I wonder what this means? I don't have any EWCM, but I was crampy pretty much all last week. I'll take a cheapie opk later on today and see what that says. I don't feel like I'm ovulating already (CD 12).

Eyemom, I hope you hear back from your doc asap!


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm just so desperate to be pregnant after my M/C

99% I'm out this month. Low open cervix. AF cramps. stretchy CM which I only get before AF.

Thinking my period will come tommorow or saturday only giving me a 9/10 day LP when my last two were 14 days then 12 days.

I just feel like I can't take it anymore already. I know it's stupid many of you have been trying much longer

Just want to cry, keep dreaming every night I get a positive test and then last night I had a dream I was pregnant with twins. When I wake up I'm so sad :( I feel terrible moaning but I can't help but feel so down today

Garfie - Tested today and nothing :(

Kat S - Good luck this cycle. FX'd for you


----------



## ttcbabyisom

8dpo today...testing Dec. 16 at 12dpo, if negative, will hope for a positive on Dec. 18, AF should show on the 18th or 19th...IF she's coming.
i really think if i get ANOTHER negative and have ANOTHER failed cycle on these meds, i will PUNCH something!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Sailors - Hello! So sorry for your loss. *hugs* I remember wanting my tests to turn negative which was so weird.
> 
> Pink - Wishing you a smooth and as pain free as possible labour. You must be so excited!!
> 
> Eyemom - FX'd the twinges mean something for you. One of us has to get a BFP this month!!!
> 
> TTC baby - Counting today as ovulation so I think we'll be quite close in our TWW together that will be nice!!
> 
> As for me. I have managed to fit in 4 rounds of BDing in the last 48 hours so I think I've covered my bases! Officially 1dpo tommorow as my tests faded from around 8pm last night and are faded again today :)

we are right on target with each other! I'm way behind on this thread right now but good luck sweetie. When are you testing? i'm taking my first test on Monday at 12dpo. Sounds like you covered your bases perfectly. Woot woot!


----------



## Unexpected212

Testing every day since 7dpo with my cheapies and nothing.

Got AF cramping, low open cervix and feel like AF is on her way so I'm out pretty much

Hope you have more luck than me hun xx

I really thought this might be it due to vivid dreams, sore boobs etc


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.
> 
> Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a:baby: on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion :(.. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.
> 
> Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!:shrug::bfp::bfp:

Welcome Mariahs Mom and i'm glad you came here. i am in tears over your story. Oh how awful. I'm so so sorry sweetie. :cry: :hugs:
I hope you get your BFP very very soon! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sailorsgirl said:


> :( hcg still not falling as they hoped. More blood tests on sunday.
> 
> They have gone as follows:
> 
> 02.12.13 = 996
> 04.12.13 = 830
> 06.12.13 = 822
> 
> More blood tests on sunday :(
> 
> Keep thinking of you pink.
> 
> Xxx

Ugh, i remember the forever wait for the hcg to return to 0. It's dreadful. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkcasi said:


> I would like to introduce the most perfect lady in all the land, Miss Stella Moi Shallis-Liddell
> 
> She arrived at 7.40pm on fri 6th dec it was so speedy that I had no time for an epidural.
> 
> I went to the labour ward at 4ish I was only 1cm dilated despite the dr last night saying I was 2-3 so they put a cannula in for the hormone drip, the contractions were so bad she face me some pethodone that was the one I didn't want but I agreed as it was so bad from there I was so drowsy and out if it I don't know what happened and all of a sudden I'm screaming I need to push, so with the help of gas and air I pushed and she was there at 7.40 the midwives were so surprised with how fast it went, they did shift changeover at 7.30 and at 7.40 out she popped.
> She came straight onto my chest just as I wanted and she snuffled to breast feed all on her own tho we had some latching issues and I'm scared about the next feed.
> She was bang on 8lb they had estimated about 10 so I got lucky tho she won't fit in the lovely super baby grow :-(
> Now I have to go get some sleep before this 3am feed that I'm going to have to wake her for.

Congrats lady!!! She's beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

LeahLou said:


> Congrats pink!!! She's gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Hey ladies :hi:
> Wanted to join since we're going for a January bfp! It's been a really tough year with 5 losses but we're going strong for our take home baby! I had a d&e on Oct 15, O'd twice in Nov, and just had another chemical a couple days ago. I knew there was a higher risk since my uterine lining was thin. I'm on CD2 and this is my first period (other than mc bleeding) since July! It's a lot lighter than I expected but hey! That's alright! Hope to get to know y'all :)

Welcome Leah!
So sorry to hear about all your losses. I really hope you get that BFP in January!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> LeahLou, so sorry for your losses :cry: but welcome to the thread. Lovely ladies here.
> 
> 
> ....sooo tonight I caught myself doing something embarrassing and I felt so pitiful but I had to laugh. I was feeling myself up for _any hint_ of breast tenderness since that's a symptom for me. I think it I were sore enough for it to mean anything I wouldn't have to grope my own chest. :dohh:

Oh girl, i do this CONSTANTLY after O. :haha: Sometimes I forget i'm sitting at my desk at work and i do it right there. :dohh:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Leahlou - Welcome. Sorry to hear about your losses.
> 
> Eyemom - I've been poking my own boobs today so you are not alone lol

me too! my nipples are really sensitive but not my whole boob. Makes me think i'm out. :-/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Really hope you get your BFP this cycle Eye. Still, it's nice to have that back up plan in place.
> 
> Hoping I'll ovulate this coming week, which would mean I'd start testing around Christmas. Really don't like that timing---unless, of course, it's positive. Sure won't be a happy holidays if I get a BFN!

Yeah, testing around holidays or special days can be a real bummer if you get a BFN. I did the same thing. Tested on my birthday because that was 14dpo and it was negative and i got AF same day. it sucked at first but the day went well and i kept busy. Now i'm testing this cycle on DH's bday so really hoping to give him a bday surprise! if not, i'll still have hope until AF and then i guess if she comes, i'll be drinking through my holidays.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pinkcasi said:


> My birth story
> 
> Went to the labour ward at 4ish got examined my forewaters were still in tact so the mw popped them, I was very constipated and she seemed to think this may have stopped labour progressing so she gave me a couple of suppositories that quickly did the job, I was only 1cm despite the dr the night before telling me I was 2-3 so she started me on the hormone drip, the contractions were almost unbearable so she gave me some pethidine, I was so out of it, it made me high as a kite! Then all of a sudden I needed to push and when people have said this before you think it's a choice but your body just pushes you can't do anything it's so weird, there was a bit of pushing and then she was here, straight onto my chest as planned my beautiful gorgeous girl.
> The midwifes couldn't believe how fast she came, I had no time for an epidural or even my tens machine!
> The midwives dud a shift change at 7.30 Stella arrived at 7.40 the midwife that I started with came back in as she hadn't left yet she couldn't believe it.

she is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwk

haha yes I've been trying to think of it as, if I get a BFN, at least I get to drink to console myself over the holidays. Kind of a crappy consolation prize but it's something I guess :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

In the past I've definitely allowed myself a fancy drink after getting a bfn. We don't keep drinks in the house but if we're at a restaurant I like to order something fruity with a bit of kick. ;) I mean, now I can't....which is fine as I only ever drink once or twice a year anyways...but if ladies feel the need to indulge over the holidays I highly endorse that!

I am sorry about all the bfns. :(


----------



## eyemom

Kat, good luck! Don't you love how our bodies like to change things up once in a while? Wouldn't want it to be boring right. :dohh: How did your cheapie opk turn out? In any case, good luck!

Unexpected, :hugs: I understand feeling desperate to be pg after a miscarriage, 100%. Hoping so hard for you. It's not stupid to feel that way, no matter how long it has been. I feel it now (a year and a half later :cry:) just like I did when I was at your stage of the game. I think most people get pg quicker though so keep on hoping. In the end though, you persevere because you have no choice but to persevere! :hugs:

ttcbabyisom, good luck. <3 

I always think I'm gonna get a fancy drink after a BFN, but then I remember I don't like em that much and they're kinda expensive. :wacko: But I think a woman's entitled to a special drink after something like that. Because you can so why not. But for me I'm more likely to go get a soda or eat sushi or a deli sandwich, lol.

Starry how are you feeling? Been feeling any more movement? When is your next appt? Sorry I forgot.

AFM, my nurse called back this morning. I wasn't expecting the call until afternoon, so I had the phone in the other room charging and I didn't hear it. :dohh: I was in rush-out-the-door mode at the time anyway, so just as well, but it is still frustrating that I missed it. On the plus side, DH also works for a hospital so his calls also come up as "Unknown," so at that hour I probably would have answered thinking it was him. :haha: So maybe I was just saved an embarrassing situation. (To be clear, I wouldn't have answered any weird way, :winkwink: just much more casually than I would have for a nurse's call.)

I hate playing phone tag with Drs because I try to be where I can answer, but it's hard since I'm usually working, and I don't really have anywhere private to go at work to take a call there if I'm with a patient at the time. But I know when I call I'm not likely to get to talk to the nurse right then and there. So anyway, I called back later this morning and left a message, but I didn't get a call back. :( Unusual for them so I'm sure they were just tied up, but it's still a bit frustrating. Hoping we can connect tomorrow somehow so I'm not left the whole weekend wondering what we're going to do.


----------



## mowat

Ugh, Eye! Hope you hear from the doctor tomorrow. 

Good luck KAt and everyone else trying. Hoping we get some good news in a week or two.

So I told myself I wasn't going to use OPKs this month, but I just had to, I swear! Got some pelvic cramping yesterday morning at work, so I thought I'd try a OPK at lunch. It was somewhat dark, so I did one around dinner---super positive! Got another strong one this morning, and now it's dimming. After last months bedding failures we've had lots of success this month so far. Might have to try again tonight! 2WW here I come.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've no idea what my body is doing. Just going with the flow now. I'm kinda hoping O will have on CD20 like with my BFP cycle just because it's works Christmas party on Saturday and I would like to get drunk!


----------



## Kat S

Hey, guys! Yup yesterday my internet cheapie opk said GO!! Shocked because I'm not seeing any EWCM and the cramping I had over the weekend/last week has stopped. Usually I have cramping AT ovulation. So weird! So we did the at home insemination last night and will do it again Saturday. I'll keep testing on IC OPKs until it's clear. Maybe one more insem on Sunday.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - sometimes you don't need to have ewcm. The watery stuff is OK too and other times just because you don't see ewcm doesn't mean there isn't any way up high where you really need it (I don't know if you obsessively check your cervix or not like I did...). Might as well try if you can...just in case. Good luck!

mowat - good job on chasing that eggie! Good luck and hope all that work pays off for you this month with a Christmas bfp!!!

brunette - have fun at your Christmas party! 

afm - doing OK. I still have some nausea but it's much, much more manageable now. I didn't use a single anti-nausea tablet all this week!! I only used 2 last week. Last night I ate some chocolate and wow, did that ever wake the baby up!! Up until this point I've only been feeling flutters and tiny little pops. But these were real kicks and almost kind of painful. It was really reassuring as I keep finding reasons to worry the baby is not OK. It's so hard being pregnant after multiple losses.


----------



## Kat S

Hrm...not only do I not have ewcm...today's ic opk says not ovulating. Can you really have a 24 hour window and that's it? I hope I didn't miss it!


----------



## Starry Night

I've never actually used opks but I have read you're supposed to use them twice a day because you could miss the surge if you only do it once a day. So I'm not sure. I hope not! I think you can have up to 24 hours after the surge to still conceive so might give it a shot. Hubby and I usually DTD the day after ov just to cover all of our bases. There's no way of knowing if that was the time that got our bfp, of course.


----------



## Left wonderin

Opk just give an indication of ov , its supposed to occur 24-36 hours after or is that 36-48 hours after ???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Starry Night said:


> In the past I've definitely allowed myself a fancy drink after getting a bfn. We don't keep drinks in the house but if we're at a restaurant I like to order something fruity with a bit of kick. ;) I mean, now I can't....which is fine as I only ever drink once or twice a year anyways...but if ladies feel the need to indulge over the holidays I highly endorse that!
> 
> I am sorry about all the bfns. :(

Wow only once or twice a year huh?! I am a nightly wine drinker (have cut way back though in the last 6 months) but one glass a night of red is perfectly healthy. I always find it crazy when people don't drink. That's because i'm a lush. He, he...


----------



## eyemom

It has happened before that I ovulated same day as my +opk. Usually I at least get "almost positives" to tell me ovulation is imminent, but that time nothing. I do test just once a day (in the evenings) though. That cycle, it wasn't even close, then BAM positive, and my temp spiked the very next morning. That was the only time it's happened to me in 26 cycles (if I count the cycles I charted before having DD).

BUT I don't think the opks going back down to negative carries any meaning about whether or not you have already ovulated??? Just means your surge is over. I'm pretty sure the only way you can know you've ovulated (or not) is with temps.


----------



## eyemom

Oh and starry, so happy to see you've been feeling more movement. <3



Left wonderin said:


> Opk just give an indication of ov , its supposed to occur 24-36 hours after or is that 36-48 hours after ???

I've heard 24-48 hours, but some OPK boxes say 24-36 hours. I think 24-36 hours is the safer estimate to not BD too late though. For me personally, when I get my +OPK in the evening, my temp USUALLY spikes not the next morning, but the morning after. So 24-36 would be more accurate for me.



ttcbabyisom said:


> Wow only once or twice a year huh?! I am a nightly wine drinker (have cut way back though in the last 6 months) but one glass a night of red is perfectly healthy. I always find it crazy when people don't drink. That's because i'm a lush. He, he...

lol, it's probably the same for me, but I just can't bring myself to like it. Anything with an "acquired taste," I just don't have the interest to acquire it. I don't like coffee, either. ;)

AFM, finally got around to trying to call my Dr's office today, but they were closed already. I knew they closed earlier on Fridays, but I didn't realize it was that early. Unless it was because of the weather (bad but not that bad???). So that kinda stinks, but at least on Monday I'm off work so surely we'll be able to connect then.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I don't do OPKs so never know when I've ovulated until confirmed by temps. 

It's works Christmas Do tomorrow. Lots of wine and dancing. I can't decide whether to drink or not incase I have ovulated!


----------



## Left wonderin

brunettebimbo said:


> So I don't do OPKs so never know when I've ovulated until confirmed by temps.
> 
> It's works Christmas Do tomorrow. Lots of wine and dancing. I can't decide whether to drink or not incase I have ovulated!

If I were you I'd have a beer to three ;) Afterall it is Christmas :happydance:


----------



## JillieBean

Planning to start testing the 28th!


----------



## Kat S

Well, at least we did our at home insem the night of the + opk. We'll do it again tomorrow just to be sure!


----------



## mowat

Yeah for movement Starry! I can't even imagine what I'll be like the next time I get a BFP---I think I'll be a disaster the entire pregnancy. Multiple losses really mess you up!

Opks make me mental Kat. Last month I got a positive very briefly, but this month it lasted much longer. As for EWCM, I'm totally confused. Just appeared yesterday and a bit more today. Not sure where it was before that---a mystery.

I have a feeling it's going to be a long 2ww for me as I'm symptom spotting already. Two day ago I got some intense cramping, and it has persisted, although today it was more of a "full" feeling. Also had heartburn today---weird! I'm sure it's all totally unrelated. Oh well, at least I feel like we stand a chance this month as we got lots of bedding in, and on all the best days. Go team!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just spent the last 20 minutes in the shower sobbing. 

I hate TTC, it's the same shit day in day out, trying to work out when I'm gonna O, trying to persuade DH to have sex and actually be able to finish. I'm so angry with my stupid messed up body!!!! 

As of January I will (much to DHs protest) be taking a 3 month break. Our sons birthday is October and DH other kids are October and November and then there's Christmas. It's already to stressful during those months. 

Our angel baby would have been due in July. Everything was perfect until my stupid useless body ruined it!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Did a test last night 9dpo and got the faintest positive on a FRER

This morning at 10dpo still really faint but there and I've tested on FRER, IC and Superdrug and all have a faint line.

Now I'm deathly afraid of a chemical or my period just coming anyway. Why can't my mind ever rest lol?

Also I feel awful because I started spotting on Thursday night and woke up to some pink blood and cramps so I just thought. Oh. Period. So I drank last night at my Christmas party!!!!! ahhh


----------



## brunettebimbo

Unexpected that is brilliant!! :happydance: When is AF due?


----------



## Left wonderin

Brunette I'm so so sorry you are feeling so low :( this journey can be excruciating with lots of ups and downs . Some days it just gets too much . On those days its important to be kind to yourself . Your body is not broken you have already been successful,in creating and safely delivering one miricle into this world . That's no small achievement ! Mother Nature makes Miricles hard to achieve sometimes with over 75% of a women's eggs being defective from the outset so our odds are thought from the begining . Nought to do with you all down to nature . 

Keep the head up girl one day when you least exepect it you will gt there xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Unexpected wow that is positive :) I got my BFP on cd 10 as faint as can be ........ By cd 12 and again 14 it had darkened . I too was a worry wart !! The spotting could have been ib . As for the drinking I wouldn't even give it a second thought , millions every week do exactly the same when we don't know . 

I've everything crossed for you :) keep us posted


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette. I really do understand exactly how you feel. Even now when I've got a faint positive I can't enjoy it or relax just expecting the worst.

I'm getting a couple more FRER's so I can test again tommorow morning.

No idea when my period is due. It was due on Wednesday based on my usual cycle however I know I ovulated late day 24 so I assume from Wednesday I'd be due today/tommorow.

Thank you for the kind words and reassurance ladies.

If it's meant to be it will be I just keep telling myself that.


----------



## MamaTex

brunettebimbo: TTC can really put stress and strain on a relationship. My husband just NOW told me how TTC made him feel and how it put stress on him and it is almost a year later!! So ya, I know how you feel. Don't think of yourself or your body as useless. Until a documented medical reason takes you or DH out of TTC, believe in yourself to make things happen!! TTC can be a long, arduous process. FX you go realize your baby dreams :)

Kat: GL!

mowat: Happy to see your status change to TTC! Gl as well

eyemom: Hope you get to connect with your doctor on Monday.And it is nice to know another person that doesn't like coffee. It seems like everyone around me drinks it, but it never caught on with me. I don't like the flavored coffees either (cappuccino, lattes, etc). 

Unexpected212: How exciting. Waiting for an update

AFM: Nothing new really. No period still, but it might be around the corner. I have started to dry up. I used to feed Sky in the morning and throughout the day (just a little snack here and there). Sky was mostly formula fed and now that is just about all she drinks. It has been a wild ride these last 3 months. I am happy to say I breast fed for 3 months because I didn't expect to last that long with my low supply issues from the start. Hopefully I will go longer with the next kiddo.


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: brunette I'm so sorry. Sometimes the emotion just comes crashing down and you gotta let it all out. Sending lots of :hugs: <3

Unexpected!!!! Is it okay to say congratulations yet???? That is very exciting. I'm sure if I ever get another BFP, I'll be terrified, but try to enjoy every moment you get with this pregnancy. <3 Don't rob yourself of the joy if you can enjoy a little bit at all. Also, I've heard in the very early days, the alcohol won't hurt, but run it past your Dr and maybe s/he can put your mind at ease. It happened with a friend of mine, they had been trying for a while, then they went out of town for their anniversary and she partied hard if you kwim. Then a few days later, she discovered she was pregnant! Her doctor said at that early stage (like early enough that you wouldn't think you're late yet) it was fine, and her daughter is healthy and brilliant. So if you ovulated late, it seems that you should probably be fine. So don't beat yourself up over that, though now might be a good time to stop. ;) Praying so hard for a sticky one. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Unexpected212

Haha I will definatley not be touching a drop of alcohol I' didn't drink at all with my last pregnancy either.

I just presumed I was out due to spotting and the negative test in the morning but maybe that was implantation.

Tests have got a little bit clearer already this afternoon and I've got everything crossed.

Last time I didn't get the faintest positive till I was 14 dpo so I'm taking it as a good sign I've got a faint positive at 10dpo just praying so hard it isn't a chemical or nothing bad happens.

I will be booking myself in for an early reassurance scan I know that much. Can't wait till 12 weeks lol


----------



## Pinkcasi

Just a quick drop by to say yey unexpected!!! Congrats, I know it's scary and your vary of being excited but i'll be excited for you, stuck bubba stick!

Brunette sorry your feeling it a bit these bad times do come now and again and it's a crazy old ride but it will get better.

Mama glad your still about and doing well.

I am struggling a bit these last few days, Stella is fine, she's great and she's such a good baby but I'm just so overwhelmed with it all, I'm tired and I'm struggling with Breastfeeding, she doesn't wake up during the day to feed really but then cluster feeds at night.
My friend came over today and I just cried I'm just so hormonal I can't stop crying. My oh went back to work on wed so I've been in my own and it's so hard it's not just like he's gone 9-5 like a normal person he's leaving at about 8am and not getting home till gone midnight, it's horrible being here just me and Stella, I'm not eating properly I'm just eating chocolate for the sugar fix, I just don't get hungry I go straight to weak and shaky I'm worried it's going to effect my milk and Stella but I just don't have the energy to cook.
I know about the baby blues but I am a bit worried about my depression and anxiety, I need my oh to be here but he can't.
He's off again tomorrow, mon and tues so hopefully that'll help but then he'll be gone again and it'll just be us again.

I love my daughter more than anything in the world and she's so good and hardly cries but it's so overwhelming, the only thing keeping this little girl alive is my boobs! That's a lot of responsibility.


----------



## mackjess

Pink I think you are in the hardest phase. This is about when I almost lost it. Have oh cook up some stuff to freeze or eat left over, and hang in there! It gets better I promise!

Unexpected, congrats. I'm sure your lines will get darker every 48 hours. With my bfp I had a pap on Friday, had spotting Saturday, and even though it had never happened to me before I figured it was spotting from the pap. I went out drinking and dancing and had a big hoorah that Saturday night, and got a faint bfp Wednesday. I was sooooo scared, but my pregnancy went perfectly! I think the drinking was too early, and as my doc said nothing was really happening yet other than implantation so it would be fine and she was right.


----------



## Starry Night

ttcbabyisom said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> In the past I've definitely allowed myself a fancy drink after getting a bfn. We don't keep drinks in the house but if we're at a restaurant I like to order something fruity with a bit of kick. ;) I mean, now I can't....which is fine as I only ever drink once or twice a year anyways...but if ladies feel the need to indulge over the holidays I highly endorse that!
> 
> I am sorry about all the bfns. :(
> 
> Wow only once or twice a year huh?! I am a nightly wine drinker (have cut way back though in the last 6 months) but one glass a night of red is perfectly healthy. I always find it crazy when people don't drink. That's because i'm a lush. He, he...Click to expand...

I'm just not a big drinker, I guess. I am fairly religious and drinking is a controversial topic in my church. Some people think it's outright wrong so I figure it's easier to not have any in the house. I will sometimes order something at a restaurant but I'm cheap so I don't do it often (I like the fancy, costlier stuff). ha ha 

mowat - the TWW is so hard. Any potential sign can also have other explanations so it's so torturous, isn't it? I'm crossing my fingers that this is it for you! And yeah, pregnancy after multiple losses is hard. I'm driving my dh nutty with how much I worry. Every day I find something new to stress about.:wacko:

brunette - oh, your post breaks my heart. I think we've all been at that point TTC after a loss. I often imagine my dh blaming me for the losses. He doesn't and gets upset that I would ever think that, but often I feel any normal person would blame me. But the truth is, it is no one's fault. You're not broken. And if taking a break helps you get some peace and control into your life then you do what you need to. I hope the rest of the day starts to look up for you.:hugs:

unexpected - it sounds like you're getting the start of a bfp!! It all sounds very, very promising. I can't wait for any updates!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pink the first 6 weeks is the hardest but I promise it gets better. Make sure your hubby know how your feeling because bottling it up can only make things worse. Have you tried waking her in the day to feed? Try fill her up throughout the day?

Unexpected what's today's test like?

AFM - Feeling better, had a massive cry yesterday then went to my works do and ended up getting very drunk. Typically looks like I ovulated yesterday too! Just hoping my temperature is accurate enough. I went to bed about midnight ish then woke at 2 for a wee. Went back to sleep and woke again at 5.10am for a wee so took my temp. I usually temp around 6am. I was quite restless too so hoping it's not effected it to much!


----------



## Unexpected212

The top one was 10dpo in the morning

The second one is this morning 11 dpo

As you can see the first one was a squinter but theres no mistaking this mornings!

Still scared to get my hopes up

Can I just say thank you so much to you ladies. You've helped me feel so much more calm about everything and your kind words and congratulations mean the world to me.


----------



## Left wonderin

Unexpected there is clear progression there :) this was the start of my BFP at 10dpo as you can see a real squinter but now a LO due to arrive in 8 weeks :happydance: 

I think Santa brought you an early gift :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Yayyyy so happy for you!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks ladies. Keep everything crossed for me and this bean!


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats on the BFP! 

AFM- Got AF yesterday at work, so I should I between 31DEC and 4JAN. Not sure if I'm gonna get to DTD during my O period cause DH is going to the states for 3 weeks for school that is starting on 6JAN. But now AF is due roughly the 16th/17th of Jan.


----------



## nevergivingup

Unexpected212 said:


> The top one was 10dpo in the morning
> 
> The second one is this morning 11 dpo
> 
> As you can see the first one was a squinter but theres no mistaking this mornings!
> 
> Still scared to get my hopes up
> 
> Can I just say thank you so much to you ladies. You've helped me feel so much more calm about everything and your kind words and congratulations mean the world to me.

CONGRATS UNEXPECTED212 :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Congratulations, unexpected!!!! That is a beautiful line progression!!! Sending loads of rainbow dust in your direction. I'm so, so pleased for you!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks so much x


----------



## qwk

Unexpected212 said:


> The top one was 10dpo in the morning
> 
> The second one is this morning 11 dpo
> 
> As you can see the first one was a squinter but theres no mistaking this mornings!
> 
> Still scared to get my hopes up
> 
> Can I just say thank you so much to you ladies. You've helped me feel so much more calm about everything and your kind words and congratulations mean the world to me.

Congrats hon!!!!!! :dance: looks great!!


----------



## MamaTex

Unexpected: Congrats on the BFP!!

Pink: The first 6 weeks ARE hard. You are doing great mama!! In the first few days, Sky slept a lot and then the cluster feeding started. She woke up so much at night, but eventually she started waking up after longer intervals. I second waking her up if she goes too long between feedings. In the first few weeks, it can be hard to get them to wake up but sometimes, babies just want to cluster feed. It is very exhausting. Some babies are hard to put down and so it can make it hard to find a minute for yourself, but if you need to, put her down and make yourself a sandwich or a snack. You want to make sure you take care of yourself. Are you still taking your vitamins? This was recommended to me by the WIC counselors. The vitamins are more for you than the baby. If you have someone you can call to come over and help, do that. Taking care of a baby for the first time (hell, any time imo) in the early days can be overwhelming and there is nothing wrong with accepting help. I found that showers really helped me relieve stress and feel better during the day. I just put the baby in her bouncer and bring her into the bathroom with me. She likes looking at the steam and will sometimes fall asleep. I am sorry things are so hard. You might want to talk to your doctor about PPD sooner than later if things get too intense. No shame in it! Many women have it and there are ways to help treat it. I know how it is to be at home all the time by yourself with just the baby. My husband works 12+hours a day, 6 days a week so it can get lonely but if you have the means and energy to get out for just a walk, do that!! Fresh air does wonders.


----------



## pinkribbon

Can I come and join in? AF would be due 8.01.14


----------



## Pinkcasi

Unexpected, yey!!!! Congrats that's amazing really happy for you I know it's worrying but try to not fret.

Thanks mama I'm feeling better today my oh is off today for a few days we went out for lunch today so that was so nice, Stella slept the whole time.

I have to figure out when to wake her she's been asleep for 3.15 hours so far and a friend of my oh is here so I can't really wake her to feed, she just said how it's late and she'll have to go soon cos she's tired and I'm like omg please go away!!!! Your tired you have no idea!!!! 

I talked to my oh this morning and had a cry for no reason he's lovely bless him it's just so hard.
I do worry about post natal depression as I suffer with depression I know I'm more likely to be effected, I think im just overwhelmed by it all, I think if I just keep an eye on my moods and be careful.

I've been in touch with a friend of mine who has a 6 month old, I didn't appreciate how she struggled, she kept it to herself but she's willing to be there for me now and I'm so grateful, it's just nice to know I'm not on my own. Thanks fir all the support I know this isn't really the thread for this but without you ladies I don't know what is do.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi pink :) its great to hear from you :) boy aren't you doing well even getting out to lunch !! I'm expecting to be housebound for weeks lol !!!! All my love to you and Stella xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats unexpected! That is fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Congratulations unexpected!! Fantastic news!! Xxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Hey Ladies

I think it's bad news. Got a super faint positive 9dpo evening. Faint 10dpo in the morning. A lot clearer 11dpo in the morning. SLIGHTLY more positive today at 12 dpo

BUT I got a negative digital and I'm cramping badly like AF is coming

Think I'm out :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Digitals are not that sensitive Hun. I didn't get a positive until AF was 2 weeks late with Tristan. Cramping is normal too. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you.


----------



## Left wonderin

Unexpected your not out till AF shows . Brunette is right cramping is normal and digs not always sensitive especially 12 DPO . I know waiting is hard but maybe don't test for a couple of days xxxx


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm just bawling my eyes out. Can't take this anymore.


----------



## garfie

Unexpected - I agree with the others the digis aren't as sensitive - hang in there hun BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

I know but I'm thinking by 12dpo if i was getting positives on 10dpo that the hormone level should be strong enough to be read by a digital by now as I think they read 25miu

If it isn't even at 25miu I'm thinking it's probably a chemical or somethings wrong


----------



## brunettebimbo

They are 50 Digis. I'm sure they are.


----------



## pinkribbon

Unexpected212 said:


> I'm just bawling my eyes out. Can't take this anymore.

:hugs2:


----------



## Unexpected212

They might be I'm not sure. These are my 10dpo, 11dpo and 12dpo...12dpo isn't really much darker

Sorry they are sideways

last one is todays


----------



## Pinkcasi

Try not to fret the girls are right digis are renound for frightening people cos they're not as sensitive, you think they are because they're digital but they're pretty shitty really, keep the faith, there is no reason why this should go wrong. xxx


----------



## Pinkcasi

We've been to the midwife today to be officially discharged, Stella now weight 8lb 8 oz which is 8oz up from her birth weight of 8lb, the mw said that I'm doing an amazing job with her it was all I could do to not burst into tears.
Hearing it from my oh or friends is one thing but from a medical professional well it really means something, it makes me feel like maybe I'm not doing so bad really.


----------



## Unexpected212

Of course you are doing a great job. Motherhood isn't easy. Especially first time around. 

We all know your a great mum!


----------



## brunettebimbo

There is definitely progress :)


----------



## Starry Night

unexpected - I know it's scary. Just try to hold on, dearie. I cramped a lot in the first trimester with this little one. Early pregnancy and AF signs really are quite interchangeable. And hcg doubles every two days and no two tests are created equal so comparing lines (especially day to day) isn't scientifically accurate. And I agree with others, digitals are terrible. In the first tri forum there is always someone crying they're still getting 1-2 weeks on their Clear Blue Digis and it turns out it's fine. With digitals I wouldn't use them until you're officially late. 

I'm not dismissing your fears, I promise I'm not. We all want this so badly for you!! Do your best to wait a few days and then try testing again.

pink - I am so pleased you got that encouragement from your midwife and have a friend who's recently been through all that to support you. It really does get better, slowly but surely. And having your doctor or someone in the medical community saying you're doing a good job will hold you up against any criticisms you might get from other people. My son had a puking problem and everyone kept telling me I was feeding him too much but his doctor kept saying it was normal and showed how he was following his growth curve perfectly and would say "keep doing what you're doing" so after that all the criticisms just washed over me. I knew they didn't know the full story like I did. You're the mamma and no one will know Stella like you.

afm - OB appointment and I'm crapping my pants. Sorry for the language, but I still get terrified for every routine appointment. I haven't been feeling the baby too much the past few days and I keep envisioning there being no heart beat. I'm just so, so scared. I guess it's just the reality of being pregnant after several losses. :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks all.

I checked the leaflet and it said it should detect pregnancy at 25miu

I got my positive ovulation test the Tuesday afternoon and assumed I'd ovulate Wednesday 4th December. Fingers crossed I'm maybe a day behind what I think I am.


----------



## MamaTex

Unexpected212 said:


> They might be I'm not sure. These are my 10dpo, 11dpo and 12dpo...12dpo isn't really much darker
> 
> Sorry they are sideways
> 
> last one is todays

I got a negative test result after testing positive 2 days in a row. I then took a digital and it said pregnant, so just hold out for a few days to test again to be certain before getting too down :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks ladies

I just don't get how it could be such a clear positive on 12dpo but not register on a digital. Seems crazy.


----------



## Pinkcasi

These things really are crazy and there is no rhyme or reason a lot of the time just try to not fret I know easier said than done but seriously I know it sounds horrid but there really is nothing you can do at this point either way stressing will only well stress you out.

I'm at Stella's first photoshoot! She's being so good sound asleep she is while she's all naked and posed with lights and flashes all around, I think we're using up all our 'credits' and she'll scream all night now she's been good today lol, can't wait to see these pics I'm going to spend a fortune on pics! She pouts like a model!


----------



## eyemom

unexpected :hugs: :hugs: Everyone has already said everything, pretty much. I'm hoping it's just those lousy digis, I'm staying positive. <3

Pink oh I bet those pictures are darling. <3 Yes it is so hard to draw the line when it's time to choose. :)

AFM, spoke with the nurse just now and got an appt with my Dr on Dec 31 to discuss Clomid.


----------



## qwk

:hugs: unexpected... Try to stay positive!! Lines are def getting darker!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks. I did two ovulation tests as I am ALL out of HPT's lol.

They both came up super positive and they detect 20miu of LH so maybe this is a good thing??

I know it's conflicting on whether OPK's pick up before HPT but I doubt it when First response is so sensetive.


----------



## sailorsgirl

I agree with the other ladies unexpected. I got not pregnant when I had a clear line one day, but a day or so later I got a 1-2 weeks :) try not to worry.

Afm, still bleeding from my miscarriage. When will this end? I want to start dtd for my Rainbow baby, day 18 now and no sign of stopping. I went for my 6th blood test this afternoon so should hear the results tomorrow, but my hcg was down to 375 last thursday :) 


xxx


----------



## mowat

"Yeah" for an appointment Eyemom! Ask about femera/letrozole. I think there are a lot fewer side effects than clomid. 

Well, FF moved me back a day, so I'm 4 dpo today. No symptoms, but I'm not surprised. I know I won't be able to hold out past Friday. Come on body!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck today sailors girl!

AFM - I got crosshairs and sore boobies! :happydance: My stupid FF app has reset and won't let me set it up again though :( I've emailed FF!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat and sailor I'm hoping for Christmas BFP for you both xxxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thank you :) too late for us now but maybe a Christmas cconception? Hehe xxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Feeling really sick this morning. Hoping thats a good sign.

Waiting on some more pregnancy tests and I will test again. FX'd for me guys


----------



## Unexpected212

Well it came up today!

Not sure if the first response looks any darker than yesterdays???

Here they both are

First one is 12dpo second one is 13dpo


----------



## Unexpected212

Also yay for ovulation Brunette!! FX'd for you.


----------



## Gray001

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you? 
Unfortunately I miscarried at 5+3 last week and both my husband and I are gutted after 2 years of trying!
We are really hoping to get pregnant again soon but I am worried that if we do manage to that I will stress too much about miscarrying again. Any advice?

Thanks!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Woo hoo! Congrats!! Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Ok gonna stop bombarding you with pics but just did this with SMU and it looks even stronger

At 13dpo It's looking good to me...trying to stay positive :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi Gray

So sorry for your loss

It is a worry. I'm just pregnant again 3 months on from my miscarriage. I find it impossible to relax. I think once I see the baby on a scan I'll be ok but until then I'm a bit neurotic

I just keep telling myself that if it's meant to be. It will be. And that no worrying or stressing can help or change what will happen.


----------



## qwk

eyemom - good luck with your appointment, glad you were able to make one for the not too distant future!

unexpected - those lines definitely look darker, that last one is nicely darkening up! :) and you're still really early. ugh I don't know if I can stomach those digital tests the next time I get a BFP. But I do still have two of them laying around... 

gray - so sorry for your loss :( I think we all know that feeling... it's hard enough when you haven't had a loss :hugs:

brunette - congrats on O! boo TWW... ;)

sailorsgirl - i do hope that stops for you soon :hugs: 

AFM - still just waiting around here in TWW-land. I am proud to say I have not tested yet and it's 9 dpo ;) my temp did go back up today after a dip yesterday (went up .5 F). I just haven't charted enough to know if this is different or what. Trying to hold out to test on 12/19... :angelnot:


----------



## Unexpected212

I wish I'd never done a digital I should have just seen how the lines progressed on the FRER much more reassuring

I have another digital and I think I won't end up doing it because if it still says only 1-2 weeks in a few days I'll be panicking over that as well!


----------



## qwk

Yes exactly! Too much guessing with those things. Especially as that is how I found out about my M/C... I think I'm going to try to just get blood beta tests until I reach 1000 or whatever they consider a viable pregnancy, I think that's what they told me the first time around. I will beg!


----------



## Starry Night

unexpected - congrats, you are most definitely pregnant! :happydance: The line progressions are beautiful and you now you have your positive digital!!

gray - I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I can't imagine how much harder it must be when you've tried for it for so long. :( It is scary to get back on the TTC train as now you know the risks for yourself. I always remind myself I have to do it if I want to have a baby in my arms. I'm so glad for a place like this site where other ladies understand how hard it is to TTC again and to be pregnant again. I hope you get your rainbow soon. :hugs:

eyemom - hooray for getting an appointment soon! Let's hope the Clomid does the trick for you and your DD can get a little sibling soon.

qwk - what strength to be holding on. I admire that. Good luck with your test. Fingers crossed for you! C'mon bfp!! 

mowat - when are you planning on testing? Any new potential 'signs'? Really hoping for a Christmas bfp for you!

brunette - yay for ovulation! I hope the TWW flies by as quickly as possible for you and ends on a happy, pregnant note!

afm - appointment went just fine. Got to hear such a beautiful heart beat. Also did the spina bifida and downs syndrome screening blood test. I'm not really focusing on that though. Don't need anything else to worry about at the moment!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Unexpected that's definitely darker!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Unexpected, yey!!! I bloody knew it! Those digitalis are more hassle than they're worth I tells ya! But you are deffo pregnant! I know it's scary but do try and enjoy it.

Grey sorry you find yourself here but you'll find some very knowledgable and helpful ladies here, they're so great that even when we have our rainbows we can't bear leaving lol

Starry so glad everything's going well always reassuring to hear the lil heart, try to not fret about the other stuff just lie back and enjoy your pregnancy.

Mowat fingers tightly crossed for you this time!

Anyone else I missed I'm sorry I'm just super tired all the best hope your all well xxx

Afm, when we saw the mw yesterday she talked about contraception and tho I don't want anymore certainly not yet it did make me a little sad, I miss having her in my belly!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies when would you class your cd1 to start from after a miscarriage? Would it be the 1st day of bleeding? I have finally stopped bleeding after 10 days and am taking daily ovulation tests to hopefully confirm ovulation soon. I began red blood on the 6th december. xx


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats Unexpected!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi Lesh

I counted CD1 as the day of my miscarriage but I started bleeding again a few times so I just waited for my first proper period cos it confused me


----------



## Gray001

Thanks Ladies :) 

Unexpected - congratulations and I shall keep my fingers crossed for you that everything is ok for you when you go for a scan!

Started back at work yesterday after a few days off and has actually helped 'getting back to normal'.

Lesh - I having been wondering the same myself, I began bleeding on 11/12 so should I count that as day 1 or will I not ovulate until I have had a full cycle?


----------



## Unexpected212

Some women ovulate straight after a miscarriage or when HCG hits low enough you ovulate

It's impossible to know for sure

But if you treat day 1 of the miscarriage as the same as day 1 of the period you could work it out like that.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I won't have time for personals probably until after Christmas maybe. :dohh: We'll see. I just have soooo much to do.

Unexpected :hugs: so glad things are looking more positive, though I had a feeling it was just the digis not being sensitive enough. Cheering for you and your new lil bean.

Everyone else, cheering for you as always. :hugs:

AFM, starting OPKs tonight or tomorrow, but not really feeling like ov is around the corner or anything.

Anyway, I'll be lurking and maybe posting little bits. Just not my usual novels. :haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies, I've been really busy, plus I'm new so I don't even think anyone remembers me since I haven't posted in a week lol...but anywho, I hope everyone is doin great!!!!

Unexpected- OMG CONGRATS. This is a great Xmas present! I would be so ecstatic to be in your shoes! This is beautiful and I'm so happy for you!

Gray- I'm sorry to hear abt your lost and I know the feeling. I lost my daughter at 22weeks Sept 8th 2013. It's still fresh so I can only imagine. This is a great site with beautiful, kind-hearted women with amazing stories, so I'm hoping this site will give you hope just like it has given me!

AFM- I posted on Dec 9th that it looked as if my period started because I checked and there was blood in my panty-liner. I lost all hope and was crushed. It was so strange because my period came a week or so early. Well the bleeding was moderate the first 2 days then the following 2 it tapered off with spotting fresh blood. No blood-colts, no tissue...so strange. It remained fresh red blood the entire time.

Now I am so confused lol. I thought the whole purpose of a period was to shed the lining of your uterus? Why didn't that happen, what I keep asking myself. Could I be pregnant or am I reading too deep into this?


----------



## mowat

I'll probably start testing Friday Starry, 'cause I know I won't be able to stop myself! I'll only be 8dpo, but I've gotten a BFP at eight days before, so you never know. I wonder if you always implant around the same time with each pregnancy---what I mean is if I normally get a positive around 8dpo, will I always? Hmmm.

5dpo today. Keep going back and forth between thinking "I'm probably not pregnant" to "I'm totally pregnant, why wouldn't I be!". The usual. The only symptom I have is waking up in the middle of the night and being boiling hot. Wondering if it's the progesterone, although I can't remember if this happened last month or not.


----------



## Tricia173

mowat said:


> I'll probably start testing Friday Starry, 'cause I know I won't be able to stop myself! I'll only be 8dpo, but I've gotten a BFP at eight days before, so you never know. I wonder if you always implant around the same time with each pregnancy---what I mean is if I normally get a positive around 8dpo, will I always? Hmmm.
> 
> 5dpo today. Keep going back and forth between thinking "I'm probably not pregnant" to "I'm totally pregnant, why wouldn't I be!". The usual. The only symptom I have is waking up in the middle of the night and being boiling hot. Wondering if it's the progesterone, although I can't remember if this happened last month or not.


Good luck! I hope you get your BFP! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mowat

So I was getting the dogs "dressed" for a walk (boots and coat---it's -30C today), and as I was bending over one of them I almost threw up everywhere! What? Either a pregnancy symptom, or I ate too much lunch! Really, it could go either way!


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - I hope it's a good sign! A few days before my bfp I started to gag whenever I bent over and it's what made me decide to test early (I had been planning to wait for AF to be late). I tend to get early bfps too so fingers crossed you get yours this weekend.


----------



## qwk

mowat said:


> 5dpo today. Keep going back and forth between thinking "I'm probably not pregnant" to "I'm totally pregnant, why wouldn't I be!". The usual.

Haha I know that feeling... ;) Good luck hon!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

am a TOTAL mess today and tonight. Had a fight with DH on way in talking about baby stuff again and next steps and he is just not totally on board with IUI yet. He wants to give it one more month or even more of what we've already been doing and i get that and I know we have to check out the finances, etc. I'm just super stressed since January everything starts back over and we'll be paying out the arse for my meds and ultrasound and stuff. Ugh. i'm so nervous for another negative tomorrow morning. This journey really sucks sometimes. :cry:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> am a TOTAL mess today and tonight. Had a fight with DH on way in talking about baby stuff again and next steps and he is just not totally on board with IUI yet. He wants to give it one more month or even more of what we've already been doing and i get that and I know we have to check out the finances, etc. I'm just super stressed since January everything starts back over and we'll be paying out the arse for my meds and ultrasound and stuff. Ugh. i'm so nervous for another negative tomorrow morning. This journey really sucks sometimes. :cry:

Aww ttcbabyisom- I am so sorry to hear abt your fight. You are right, this whole process is frustrating. I know it's even more frustrating when you and DH are not on the same page. I THANK GOD that me and DH are on the same page finally...I just got my BFN :cry: so I'm hoping that you will have a better outcome and get your :bfp:


----------



## mowat

Agh, TTC! This is not a fun journey. Hope you guys get it figured out soon----go team?


----------



## LeahLou

Sounds promising mowat!!

I know what you mean ttc! DH has been back and forth this month when typically he's the one that's pushed TTC! I really dislike this part of the journey. ready to be pregnant and stay that way for 9 months!
:hugs: and :dust:!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

TTC sorry your having a hard time :hugs:

AFM - I finally got crosshairs and sore boobs :happydance: I feel out already though. My chart is a mess compared to my BFP one!


----------



## qwk

ttc :hugs: I am so sorry for everything you are going through... I can't even imagine how stressful it is. Big :hugs: to you... you will get through this and you will get your baby.


----------



## qwk

well ladies I failed to waiting to 11 dpo, but my impatience was somehow rewarded with a very light BFP at 10 dpo - pretty clear on a wondfo, a bit of a squinter on FRER... it is feeling a little surreal at the moment, trying not to freak out yet. I had bloodwork orders for a beta test waiting at my practice - was supposed to go in and see if my numbers had gone to zero - so I'm going to go in and have that done today and get started with that to see if I'm doubling.

Last time I did the clearblue easy digitals... and they alerted me to the fact that my numbers weren't progressing. But I think I'm just going to skip them this time, I have seen way too many people whose numbers didn't progress right on those even though they were in fact fine.

Best wishes to everyone...!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Qwk congrats!!! Fx'd for a sticky xx


----------



## ESwemba84

Ttcbabyisom, it gets stressful when you start getting into fertility treatments. We were on the verge of IUI with injectables a few months ago before my back issues put TTC on hold. It seemed like a lot of the time we were arguing about finances and timing, and there was more talking about it than doing anything. So frustrating. Apparently it's not uncommon to go through all this. Fertility treatments are not for the faint of heart! I hope you guys work something out, or you get a BFP.

Congrats, qwk!

AFM, I got denied a 2nd time by my insurance company for my back surgery, so no telling at this point when it'll be. I'm having another surgeon give a 2nd opinion tomorrow, and at the same time gathering evidence for my appeal. This whole thing is just a mess. I don't want to be doing this. I'd rather be working towards getting knocked up. Anyway, I guess the upside is that I'm more mobile to visit people during the holidays. I'm just going to enjoy Christmas!:xmas9:


----------



## Unexpected212

Congrats QWK

I got my first squinter at 10dpo :)

I had a beta done today get the results tommorow. Was worried clearblue just says 1-2 week at 14dpo still :(


----------



## mackjess

It's great that you are getting a positive on the digital at 14dpo! From what I understand they are normally a week or two behind when we talk about how many weeks prego we are. When you are 4 weeks pregnant, for real, the digital test will only say 2 weeks pregnant. It goes by the implantation date, because it takes about 10-12 DPO for you to produce HCG, as your week one. If you're 14DPO, implantation didn't occur til a few days after that for the digital to start counting. Sounds like 1-2 weeks is right on track. When we say how many weeks prego we are, we count from the first day of our last period and the clear blue would always be "behind" and I'm certain I'd have a nervous breakdown over it if I used them. :haha: That's why I didn't use them and stuck to the same brand of tests to watch progression. I just used one about every 3 days to reassure myself. :) POAS HERE!!

Those early weeks are sooo stressful. I hope time flies by and you get reassurance quickly. It never gets easier, I worried my entire pregnancy. But it was really nice to see the bloodwork from the doctor going up and that it was sticking!

TTC, sorry this is so stressful. I had my biggest screaming crying hissy fit ever at DH a month before I got my BFP. FX for the same for you so you don't ahve to keep going thru the stress!

Congrats QWK.

Hi Mowat! 

Hello to all the new ladies and welcome. Sorry I haven't done many personals. I always read up while I'm pumping at work, but I am so TERRIBLE at typing one handed on my phone. I am rooting for everyone. FX

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you.

I officially have no more pregnancy tests in my house. I'm done with testing! It's just driving me insane.

I shall get my betas tommorow and let you ladies know if things seem ok


----------



## mackjess

YW. And sorry if I reiterated something you already knew. I was freaking out about an early digital test I took still showing negative after I got positives on ICs and FRERs. Once one of the lovely and smart BnB ladies explained to me that the clearblue ones would always be a few weeks behind I was like OMG NEVER MIND and didn't ever buy another box of them. All the testing can wear you out!


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh no it's nice to hear it from people makes me feel so much better. :) Thanks .Dunno what I'd do without you ladies.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yup 1-2 is spot on for a digital as they only count from implantation not LMP like the docs do . So for to get a 2-3 you really need to be 4 weeks post implantation and 3 plus 5 weeks. . Looks like your offically knocked up lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Qwk hope its ok to offer a congratulation on the cautious BFP. ;)


----------



## garfie

Congrats qwk - :happydance:

Afm - been at work a heck of a lot:dohh: not sure what's happening with my chart this month - time to test again me thinks if she doesn't come soon:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Congrats Qwk...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Qwk!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah congrats qwk

Does anyone have any idea how soon you could ovulate after hcg reaching 0? Hope to catch that first egg :) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine was 19 days :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thank you :) ive had 21 days of bleeding so far so hoping to bd every other day once ive stopped. Xx


----------



## Gray001

Hello Ladies,

How is everybody today?

Congratulations qwk!!

Well this morning whilst on the way to work I saw my first ever shooting star ... I was wishing so hard on it that i'm suprised I didnt crash the car!! Haha.


----------



## nevergivingup

:wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATS Qwk!!!!


----------



## qwk

Thank you all for the congrats and well wishes... I am thinking of you all!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone just a quick fly by to say hey hope your all well, I knew there would be an influx of bfps for Xmas and more to come for new year I'm sure!

So left you're next to 'pop' are you ready? Got everything sorted and ready for him to arrive?

Quick update urm things are going pretty well, getting to grips with Breastfeeding and Stella sleeps really well, she has her grisly moments but she's pretty good, I'm probably cursing myself by saying that lol we went out today, walked up to the drs to register Stella then went for a hot chocolate with cream and marshmallows  yum Stel slept the whole time and is still spark out, she normally goes about 4 hours during the day but only about 3 over night.

I can't believe it's christmas on Wednesday! You'd not know it looking at my house, no tree no lights no nothing cept my lil Xmas angel, I'll give you all a sneak peek of Stella's christmas outfit!

Hope you all have wonderful Christmases!! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## qwk

she's gorgeous pink, good job! ;)


----------



## Kat S

Pink, she's your Christmas present! She's just wonderful!

Congrats to the new BFPs! Lots of new members all of a sudden, too!

AFM, still in the early stages of my TWW, but I know how unlikely my chances are given my age and statistics...blah blah blah. My husband has finally said he thinks we can afford IVF once we pay off the credit card, which he thinks we can do around summer. Now, do I pay for the cheaper one-time IVF and pray for the best or do I pay twice the amount and go for the 3-IVF package with a guarantee "take-home baby" or it's "free". I see that for women my age, it seems to take more than one IVF to succeed, so I'm leaned towards the IVF package. Lots to research!


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh Pink she is so beautiful

My HCG was 135 at 14dpo seems a little low :/


----------



## Unexpected212

The IVF package sounds like a good bet. I know I don't know much about it but I feel like it'd be a good option.


----------



## mackjess

Kat I think you're right about the package. Will be sending lots of PMA your way for this cycle.

Hang in there unexpected! Are they having you back to check to see if it's rising? Mine was only 9 when I first went, but it kept rising. Once it got up over 1,000 they quit doing bloodwork and did a scan.


----------



## Kat S

Wow. I just read the fine print. You have to be under 39 to be eligible for the IVF guarantee, or you must agree to use donor eggs. *flails arms* REALLY?? Ugh.


----------



## Unexpected212

That doesn't seem fair!

Sorry Kat that's rubbish :(


----------



## qwk

That's some crappy fine print :( do you think you'll still go for the three then? 

unexpected - that's average for 14 dpo isn't it?? 

just looked - higher than average! https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## Kat S

Qwk, actually I was wrong...they give you 6 cycles. If I did use donor eggs, I really think I could get pregnant in 6 IVF cycles. Now, do I want to use donor eggs?


----------



## Unexpected212

6 cycles seems like a good amount of cycles to me but I don't know much about it. I hope you find the answers you want and get started on the course of action that is best for you 

QWK - Thanks for that. Wish I could chill out!! SO happy for you as well hun. Let's hope these are our rainbow babies.

Speaking of which I saw a HUGE rainbow yesterday first one I've seen in ages so heres hoping


----------



## Starry Night

qwk - congrats!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

Kat - sounds like quite the decision. I haven't been in that position so it would be easy for me to say "yeah, just go for the donor, why not?" But in the moment I'd probably feel more torn. Do you think your OH would go for it? With donor I don't think you'd have any insight on the medical history/background of the family but you would be pregnant with the baby the whole 9 months and get to experience that. The baby would be fully yours in that sense.

Hopefully this cycle will surprise you and it won't come to all that.

mowat - thinking of you and good luck with testing tomorrow!!!

pink - Stella is so precious. I'm glad that she's such a good sleeper (not jinxing things, I promise!) and that breast feeding is starting to go better.

afm - not too much to report. I have a scan on the 2nd so hoping to find out the gender. Baby has been quiet but the heart beat was good at the appointment on Monday so no longer obsessively feeling for kicks though I still feel some. Just trying to get ready for Christmas and enjoy things for once.


----------



## qwk

unexpected - thank you, i hope the same for you! I know I'm gonna get my number from yesterday (10 dpo) and it's going to be like, 10, and even though I know that's what it's going to be I'm still probably going to freak out a little :dohh:


----------



## Unexpected212

I think mine must have been really low to start with. The way I work it out I got my first BFP saturday and it was way faint so...

10dpo - <10 because the first response was barely showing
12 dpo - 20 (hence it not showing on digital)
13 dpo had gone up more cos showed up on digital
14dpo -135!

So it must be rising ok

So don't panic :)


----------



## qwk

That beta website I sent earlier has all about the doubling times, it doubles much faster at first then slows down, I think, if I remember right. You probably already know this lol. I would bet yours had to be at least 60 on 13 dpo :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Hope so

I have a good feeling for both of us :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone know if your lacking something if your craving salt? I can't get enough of it and it's so bad for me!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Pink- Stella is beautiful and I love that outfit. Perfect holiday gift...

Unexpected- sounds like your levels are rising, great sign. But I know how you feel. This entire process is nerve-wrecking. So try to just enjoy it. What is meant to be was is going to happen rather we stress out or not. So enjoy your blessing. Easier said than done I kno hahaha!!

StarryNight- glad to hear the pregnancy is progressing well. YAYY!! Are you hoping for a boy or girl?

Kat- Oh gosh, that seems like big decision you have to make. I say shoot for the stars. Go for the "take baby home" package, depending on the price of course lol 


AFM- I posted on Dec 9th that it looked as if my period started because I checked and there was blood in my panty-liner. I lost all hope and was crushed. It was so strange because my period came a week or so early. Well the bleeding was moderate the first 2 days then the following 2 it tapered off with spotting fresh blood. No blood-colts, no tissue...so strange. It remained fresh red blood the entire time.

Now I am so confused lol. I thought the whole purpose of a period was to shed the lining of your uterus? Why didn't that happen, what I keep asking myself. Could I be pregnant or am I reading too deep into this? I took a pregnancy test and I got a :BFN: ...so confused :(


----------



## qwk

thanks hon, I have a good feeling this time too... and I didn't last month ... fingers crossed! :)

and haha I'm always craving salt... :nope:


----------



## Unexpected212

I can't stop eating it's awful. I just eat and eat. 

I'm also so tired and getting a lot of nausea so I'm glad I've got symptoms.

FX'd for us both :)

Also the salt thing...I think I'm just addicted to salty stuff. I can never stop eating it either.

I think salty food could be considered a comfort food so maybe it's a comfort thing?


----------



## qwk

I'm from the south (USA), I thought that was maybe why I love salt so much :) I used to just pour a little out and eat it when I was kid. So good. So unhealthy.

But my blood pressure is actually really low.. somehow. ;)


----------



## mackjess

Brunette-my OB asked at a few appts if I was craving salt or ice chips. I'd say no. By my 3rd or 4th appt, I said yes. She tested my blood and I had low iron and she had me add an iron supplement to my prenatal. Could be iron?


----------



## Unexpected212

I get low iron a lot actually. Maybe that's why I can't ever resist a mcdonalds??? Love the salty fries.

I'm making myself hungry!

Thank you again everyone for all the kind words, kind responses and just general support.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah could be that! I have been iron deficient in the past! Thanks :)


----------



## qwk

wow I wonder if that what's up with me! Though I get physicals and mine has always been fine, it was a little lower 3rd trimester of pregnancy but that's it..

Mariah's mom - I wish I could give you some advice, but I don't have any to give :nope: have you cycles been normal lately?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Any idea how to up iron without supplements? I'm struggling with constipation as it is! :lol:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Qwk- well this is my 2nd Cycle since I delivered in Sept. The 1st cycle was normal but not this one. Idk either. I am goin to assume that was my period and hope for my BFP this time around. Me and DH have been intimate every night since my persons went off, soooooo I'm feeling optimistic abt this cycle lol...

*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow this thread has been busy :) Pink who needs Christmas lights when you have Stella . She is just adorable :) seriously !!!!! And yes OMG it does mean Im next !!!!!! Scary lol.... 
Still a while to go yet :) . 

I'm so delighted for our new BFP and hopeful for more to come :) unexpected when I got mine I saw butterfly's everywhere in my house !! 

Kat that's a big decisision you have to make !!! But one that brings lots of hope


----------



## Starry Night

mariahs mom - it's hard to say what is going on. Often after my losses the first cycle will be normal but the next one will be off--either shorter or longer and/or with lighter or heavier flows than normal. It's always tough to figure out what our bodies are doing after a loss. I figure a pregnancy that ends early is quite a shock to the system. After all of my losses I got my bfp the first normal cycle after the wonky/off cycle. Fingers crossed for you!

And my dh and I are really hoping for a girl but we know another son would be fine too. I may feel a touch disappointed at first (I have all those dreams of mother/daughter bonding stuff like shopping and baking and one day her wedding) but ultimately a healthy baby is all that matters!


----------



## qwk

MariahsMom - I just read through a little of your history.. I'm so sorry :( :hugs: Do you chart? 

I just got my beta from 10 dpo, it was 20, which I think is pretty good :) The nurse was kind of weird on the phone. backstory is that they never recorded a negative pregnancy test for me; I was at 10 on November 22, and then through some sort of bad communication on their part, they didn't call and ask me to come back in for another test until another week or so later, so I just kinda waited til I thought I may have a BFP :blush: Soo I kinda gamed the system a little. 

But anyway the nurse was like, well you may be pregnant or it could be something like an ectopic. And I'm thinking thanks for ruining this for me :nope:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night- you're so right. From the sounds of it, I am experiencing what you did after a loss; 1st cycle regular then 2nd cycle irregular...since I was only 6mons when I lost my daughter, it most definitely put my body in shock...Oh well, hopefully this cycle is a success!

Also, I know exactly how you feel abt having that bond with with your daughter. When we found out we were having a girl I felt like all my prayers were answered but my fiancé sat there quiet for like 3mins hahaha...Anywho hope you get your little girl!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Qwk- no I don't chart and actually don't know how to. I know I know, I am such an amateur to this lol...and thank you!

And WHOA!! I can only imagine how you felt when the nurse gave you that info. I hope that you are in fact preggo and not having an ectopic preg. That would really suck; not fair at all...what did they say the next step is?


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Qwk- well this is my 2nd Cycle since I delivered in Sept. The 1st cycle was normal but not this one. Idk either. I am goin to assume that was my period and hope for my BFP this time around. Me and DH have been intimate every night since my persons went off, soooooo I'm feeling optimistic abt this cycle lol...
> 
> *Fingers Crossed*

Good luck with this cycle :)

My first cycle after the M/C was normal but the one after (where I got pregnant) was extra long with weird ovulation

FX'd for you hun x


----------



## qwk

I am having a hard time believing this is a continuing ectoptic pregnancy... my home tests went stark white for weeks. I bled, and I chart, and my temp went down, then I had positive opks, and my temp went up with ovulation, then I started having pregnancy symptoms like 8 days later. That doesn't sound like ectopic to me!


----------



## Unexpected212

20 at 10dpo sounds great to me. A lot of people don't even get a BFP that early

Plus I reckon mine would have been about 20...

For example yours could be

10dpo - 20
12dpo - 40
14dpo - 80+ which would be in the completely normal range

FX'd for you hun. I bet they go up for you nicely. When do you get your next draw/results?

I don't think it's an ectopic at all. If it was surely it would have caused you a lot more pain/issues by now?? 

Like you said you know you've ovulated etc as well


----------



## qwk

Thanks hon! And I don't think my HCG would have been 10 on November 22, and then 20 on December 18! I thought, if you had an ectopic that got this far, you'd have HCG levels that were, you know, high - not as high as a normal pregnancy, but in the 1000s? I'd be like, 9 weeks!

Argh. Nice nurse to give me something else to worry about :wacko:

They want me to come back on Tuesday... but I just put in an order to go to a lab tomorrow as I really wanted two numbers before Christmas, as we are likely telling our families since it will be a little obvious since I'm not drinking ;)


----------



## Unexpected212

Omg I was thinking that. It's going to be so obvious I'm not drinking. So scared to say anything but at the same time if anything goes wrong I know my family will be supportive.

Yeah I'm going in tommorow for my second draw because I want to know if the numbers doubled BEFORE christmas hopefully so I can relax and enjoy it without worrying.

I'll eat my socks if it's an ectopic. I think she is completely mis informed on that. NO WAY could the HCG have randomly gone back up after getting negative tests etc


----------



## qwk

Thank you hon lol, I'm not crazy right? that's just a preposterous idea!! Eek. Maybe she knows I have anxiety issues and she wanted to test me haha. I may call the office tomorrow and ask to speak to a midwife so I'm not freaking out about this.

With my son, we told everyone around 5 weeks because I was home for my birthday; same kind of deal - pre-planned togetherness = hard to hide pregnancy, especially if you are a regular drinker like me! 

Thanks for your support hon really.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Qwk- well this is my 2nd Cycle since I delivered in Sept. The 1st cycle was normal but not this one. Idk either. I am goin to assume that was my period and hope for my BFP this time around. Me and DH have been intimate every night since my persons went off, soooooo I'm feeling optimistic abt this cycle lol...
> 
> *Fingers Crossed*
> 
> Good luck with this cycle :)
> 
> My first cycle after the M/C was normal but the one after (where I got pregnant) was extra long with weird ovulation
> 
> FX'd for you hun xClick to expand...


Unexpected- Thanks. You have given me hope. I hope I have the same success as you have getting pregnant a few cycles after a loss...

Qwk & Unexpected- I know exactly how you girls feel. The week I confirmed my pregnancy I was a bridesmaid in my Friends wedding. I was forced to tell everyone because they were curious as to why I was not drinking lol...


----------



## Kat S

qwk said:


> But anyway the nurse was like, well you may be pregnant or it could be something like an ectopic. And I'm thinking thanks for ruining this for me :nope:

UGH!! What is WRONG with the nurses at the fertility offices?! I know they've seen it all and are totally jaded, but how can they not know how devastating it is to hear something like that? They really should be more careful about throwing around situations like that :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Qwk I think its highly unlikely to be an ectopic x if I were you I would ring or go I to them today to ask for an explanation , explain how you are feeling . Kat is right its awful how sometime people don't have an ounce of sensitivity as they are around the situations every day and become immune . Its just awful that they don't understand how much an off the cuff remark which maybe way off the mark causes so much distress and needless worry .


----------



## garfie

Qwk - I agree with left - but how dare they burst your bubble like that :growlmad: makes me so mad:flower:

I would contact them today and demand an explanation - they can't leave you hanging like this:wacko:

Hi to all the new ladies - all of a sudden we have lots of new flowers here - welcome ladies and sorry for those of you that have had a loss/es - we all understand:hugs:

AFM - According to FF get this I am 17DPO :haha: but tested neg on an IC cheapy - anyone want to guess what is going on? - for those that know me this chart is mental this month:haha:

So for now I will keep on plodding and keep on testing until she arrives:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## qwk

Thank you ladies!! Honestly the nurse seemed kind of annoyed by the idea and I'm like well F you lady. I'm probably going to change practices. I had a bad experience during delivery with one of the midwives, and the only reason I considered staying is that that midwife is gone. But it's already been too many things like this. 

I thought about it more last night and the idea is just crazy. That would
make no sense whatsoever. And my tests are getting darker just like a regular bfp would :) I do think I may call them today and try to talk to a midwife, not a nurse, and explain all about my negative home tests and charting. Though honestly I feel like sometimes some of them just don't know very much about some of the things we ttc-ers online know!!

Thanks again all


----------



## Kat S

Well, these are some sobering statistics for someone my age (41 and 11 months). And I have to admit, I started a 40+ thread in July, and we don't have one BFP yet. It really is hard. I guess donor eggs is really the way to go for someone like me. I wish my grandmother, who had her last baby at 45, would give me a little baby dust from the other side!


----------



## Unexpected212

AHHH

So upset. The doctor wrote on my notes 'Low levels of HCG for early pregnancy'

Because he refuses to hear that I'm 4 weeks not 5 weeks due to ovulation

So I've now told him I told him my last period wrong and have put it a week ahead. I know it's wrong to lie but he just won't listen to me that I'm 4 weeeks 2 days not 5 weeks 2 days.


----------



## eyemom

I have just been lurking because of pre-Christmas insanity. But just had to chime in.

WHAT is WITH these Dr offices?????? Seriously would an ounce of humanity hurt anyone?

<3 to you all


----------



## qwk

you know the same thing sort of happened to me with my first unexpected - it was my fist cycle off BCP and I O'd CD 25; so when I went in for a draw at 14 DPO, they were like, oh it should be over 1000 (thinking I was like, 24 DPO), and I'm like no... but still they were "concerned" when I came back at less than a 1000. I however was not :) 

These doctor's offices are a mess! totally agreed!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Just stalking but ooh it makes me mad why is it that medical professionals seem to totally disregard what we know! We know our bodies and we chart and test and count we know exactly when we ov and therefore conceive but they ignore us and our feelings.

Just take everything they say with a pinch of salt drs do not know everything!

xx


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about all the negative experiences with your doctor's offices. I know the feeling. If I didn't need a prescription for progesterone I think I'd just wait until I knew I was at least 8 weeks along before even calling them.

Got a BFN this morning at 8dpo. Thought I might stand a chance as I've gotten them that early before. Not feeling totally out yet, but I'm not holding out too much hope either.


----------



## Kat S

Mowat, I'm sorry you didn't get an early BFP. At least you know it's early :) Hoping for the best!!


----------



## Starry Night

Gah! Doctors. Shouldn't they know by now that not everything goes by a fancy textbook??? Now whenever a doctor or nurse or technician asks for my last period, I will tell them but before they can draw I breath I will add "But my cycles are always 40 days long so I should be over a week behind the typical dates". 

I can see how dating pregnancies by LMP is convenient as it is tricky to pinpoint ovulation, but if a woman knows she is off by at least a week or more then go with that! Or least make some sort of note that the baby will be measuring behind the dates. LMP is such an artificial way of dating pregnancy anyways as that means the baby comes into existence 2 weeks pregnant. For myself, when most ladies are getting their BFPs in a cycle, I am just starting to get EWCM and gearing up to BD. According to LMP I would be nearly 4 weeks gone but the baby hasn't even been conceived yet!

Before a scan I just tell the technician where I should be and I'm usually right.

Kat - That graph really seems to show the success of donor eggs. I do recall seeing on The View one of the celebrity hosts saying that that's how all these actresses are having babies well into their 40s. She said that many won't ever admit it, but they are using the eggs of 20 year olds. Does using donor eggs add to the cost of treatment at all?

mowat - sorry you didn't get an early bfp. I hope it's just being shy and will show up in a few days.


----------



## Unexpected212

Your not out yet Mowat fx'd for you

I changed my lmp date with my doctor so he now will count me as 4 weeks 2 days. He said 135 at 14dpo is 'ok' but he won't be happy till he sees it double

Get my results Monday morning going to be a long wait

I feel guilty for lying to him but last time it caused such issues with them sending me for a scan and panicking cos the baby measured 5 weeks when I should have been nearer 8 etc

Please pray and keep your fx'd that it's more than doubled on Monday 

Thank you for your kind words and support as usual

Some doctors suck


----------



## Kat S

Starry Night said:


> Kat - That graph really seems to show the success of donor eggs. I do recall seeing on The View one of the celebrity hosts saying that that's how all these actresses are having babies well into their 40s. She said that many won't ever admit it, but they are using the eggs of 20 year olds. Does using donor eggs add to the cost of treatment at all?

Yup, it would really give me a real shot! And yes, since you have to pay for the added expenses of the donor eggs, it is more expensive. I think another $5k but I'm not sure. I'm willing to do enter into a donor egg share program with another couple, so that might help lower the costs.


----------



## Starry Night

Wow. I'm glad the technology is available but it really is costly! I hope you and your OH are able to work out the costs.

My SiL recently linked to a page supporting embryo adoption. Apparently it is cheaper than donor eggs but it has a success rate of 35%. Basically, you agree to 'adopt' fertilized embryos that are leftover from other couples' IVF efforts. I had never heard of it before. It also gives you the chance to know your 'adopted' child's biological family and even have a relationship with them should you so desire even though you have full parental rights. It's supposedly cheaper than private adoption. I think my SiL knows someone who is doing that.

unexpected - good luck as you wait for the results. I hope you are able to find a way to keep busy this weekend. I hate waiting for important results. I'm really hoping to hear on Monday that your numbers have doubled beautifully!


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> My SiL recently linked to a page supporting embryo adoption. Apparently it is cheaper than donor eggs but it has a success rate of 35%. Basically, you agree to 'adopt' fertilized embryos that are leftover from other couples' IVF efforts. I had never heard of it before. It also gives you the chance to know your 'adopted' child's biological family and even have a relationship with them should you so desire even though you have full parental rights. It's supposedly cheaper than private adoption. I think my SiL knows someone who is doing that.

 I was just reminded of this too and came in to mention it but you beat me to it. It is a little complicated but I think it's an amazing option. I think I would consider it, if it came down to it.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected- sorry to hear abt all the chaos at your doctors office. I know your pain. My last pregnancy, I was spotting early on and the Dr told me to prepare for the worst. ON THE FIRST APPT! Didn't do a blood test or give me a due date...UGHHHH some doctors DO NOT have any compassion, at all. I believe you will be fine!

Mowat- at least you know it's still early! You are still in the race.

AFM- I am so confused. Pre-baby, my cycles were abt 33 days, which means I ovulated anywhere between CD 17-20. But after the baby, my first cycle was 27 days. Well my fiancé is traveling for work on Christmas Day, which is CD 17. Should I go off of my 32 day cycle or this new 28 cycle? Either way, I think by him leaving CD 17, we still have a fighting chance whether it's a 27-32day cycle. Oh yea, I noticed that egg-white, stretchy watery discharge yesterday so that seems to be a good sign of ovulation!!!!!

Well at least I hope so lol *Fingers Crossed* &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911; pray for me ladies!


----------



## Unexpected212

FX'd for you hun!!! I hope this is your month x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Fingers crossed mariahs mum.

Has anyone used opks after a miscarriage? I am considering using them as ill have no idea about my cycle. When should you begin using them? 

Xxx


----------



## qwk

I bet it's probably different for everyone, but I can tell you I started using OPKs immediately so I could see that they went from positive to negative. My M/C was early (right at 5 weeks) and my HCG levels were never high, and the OPKs turned negative by about 3 days into bleeding... and then it was more or less like a regular cycle for me, so OPKs started to become positive around 15 days after bleeding started/about 12-13 days after they first went to negative (which I took as the time my body had cleared all the HCG). All in all my cycle was about 2-3 days later ovulating than it usually is.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Sounds like it was fairly quick for you then? My miscarriage happened at 7 weeks but my hcg was only at 998 the first time it was tested, its been 3 weeks since then and my last blood test (last monday) was 110. I took a hpt yesterday and it still had two lines, and got a faint line on an opk today (negative I know) but do you think its worth keep using them for a while? They are only the cheap ones xxx


----------



## qwk

In my case, I think my OPK went negative the same day my HPT went negative. But really, my HCG was only about 65 at max, so it went down really fast too. Since your HCG was so much higher than mine I'm not sure if it will be different. I figure it's not big deal to keep testing with the cheap OPKs once a day or so, I definitely did but I am a little obsessive ;)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sailors girl & Qwk- what is Opk? What is it used for?


----------



## Kat S

I miscarried at 6 weeks at the end of January. I didn't get my period again until March, and my HCG levels weren't zero until April. I had to go in every week for a blood test to see where my levels were, so that seemed to take FOREVER.

*edit* Mariah's Mom, an OPK is an ovulation predictor kit. You use then to figure out the best days for baby dancing (bd).


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Kat S- thank you. I learn something new everyday! And sorry to hear abt your m/c. Are you actively trying to get your BFP?? Or taking a break?


----------



## qwk

Kat already answered the opk question so yup that's it :) I think a lot of us just use the cheap wondfo ones you buy on Amazon.

I got my second beta, it was 78 on 12 dpo :) so doubling about every 24 hours :dance: higher than I think it ever went with my miscarriage.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Brilliant!

I think I'm going to test on Christmas Day at 11DPO! My period is due on 27th. I feel out but hoping I get that Christmas Day wish!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

BrunetteBimbo- I hope you get your Christmas wish!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Ugh, WTF is wrong with doctors offices? The level of compassion is astoundingly low. I have the same experiences sometimes, and it makes me want to scream.

AFM, I'm on CD 22, so awaiting AF soon. I figure if this back surgery gets put off, I'll at least try to get pregnant. Why not? I hate my PMS symptoms though. I get nausea and sore boobs and headaches, which aside from just feeling awful, makes me think I'm pregnant. They are strong today, too. Maybe a miracle happened and I got lucky by only DTD once on CD 5. Crazier things have happened. I'm about 99.9 percent sure that didn't happen though.

Off to finish Christmas shopping!


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - exciting! I really hope you get the best Christmas present yet!

qwk - congrats on the doubling of your betas. Sending lots of sticky vibes your way.

ESwemba - I really hope your back surgery doesn't continue to get pushed back. I think I would restart TTC if I were in your shoes. Waiting indefinitely for either doesn't sound fun.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Temp rose slightly this morning and boobs are more sore. Please please please let me get my Christmas BFP!!


----------



## qwk

FX for you brunette!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh fingers crossed brunette. 

I "think" I have finally gotten a bfn :) xxx


----------



## ESwemba84

You know what's worse than getting your period? Getting your period and the stomach flu in the same 24 hours.....:nope:

It's been rough.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> You know what's worse than getting your period? Getting your period and the stomach flu in the same 24 hours.....:nope:
> 
> It's been rough.

awe, that sucks. hang in there!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> Temp rose slightly this morning and boobs are more sore. Please please please let me get my Christmas BFP!!

best of luck to you, your chart looks great!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

qwk said:


> Kat already answered the opk question so yup that's it :) I think a lot of us just use the cheap wondfo ones you buy on Amazon.
> 
> I got my second beta, it was 78 on 12 dpo :) so doubling about every 24 hours :dance: higher than I think it ever went with my miscarriage.

Woohoo, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Sorry to hear about all the negative experiences with your doctor's offices. I know the feeling. If I didn't need a prescription for progesterone I think I'd just wait until I knew I was at least 8 weeks along before even calling them.
> 
> Got a BFN this morning at 8dpo. Thought I might stand a chance as I've gotten them that early before. Not feeling totally out yet, but I'm not holding out too much hope either.

Your chart looks great. You're very much still in this!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Brunette- Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Temperture stayed the same this morning and my cervix moved down, not looking good :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette: Dont pay attention to your cervix too much. Mines felt low and a bit open since before and after my BFP. Still hasn't moved up!!! Apparently it can always feel a bit open if you've had a baby before and sometimes it doesn't move up for ages.

FX'd for everyone

Eswemba - Sorry to hear that :( It all seems to come at once sometimes. 

Sailors - Yay on the negative!! I remember feeling so weird wanting a negative. Good luck with getting your next BFP :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Got the results of my HCG

14dpo : 2.00pm had the test done and was 135
16dpo: 11.30am so less than 48 hours and it was 470!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## qwk

fantastic unexpected!!!! so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tricia173

Unexpected212 said:


> Got the results of my HCG
> 
> 14dpo : 2.00pm had the test done and was 135
> 16dpo: 11.30am so less than 48 hours and it was 470!!!

That is amazing congrats!


----------



## Starry Night

unexpected - what a lovely increase!!! Congrats!!

brunette - I'm not experienced with temps but I would ignore the cervix. Mine always drops and goes dry before a bfp just as it would for AF.

ES - I hope you feel better soon. AF plus the flu is a major bummer.

mowat - any updates? Fingers crossed!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Yey for a brilliant increase unexpected! !

Xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Congrats Unexpected...moving along quite nicely I see!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am hoping so so hard for my BFP this cycle. We've had a really crappy last couple of month and would love a BFP to see us through to the New Year. Christmas is a total write off this year, my Husband is on call and is most likely going to be working Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day. My son woke up Saturday with Chicken Pox so I can't go and visit my in laws as they have my Husbands Nan living there, she is elderly and has cancer so we've been advised by the Doctor to stay away until they scab. We had organised a surprise buffet for MIL on Boxing Day with all the family but we now can't go. My Mum is on holiday and my Dad is working in Sunderland doing Panto! We seriously need some good luck thrown out way.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Got the results of my HCG
> 
> 14dpo : 2.00pm had the test done and was 135
> 16dpo: 11.30am so less than 48 hours and it was 470!!!

Yay, those are great numbers!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> I am hoping so so hard for my BFP this cycle. We've had a really crappy last couple of month and would love a BFP to see us through to the New Year. Christmas is a total write off this year, my Husband is on call and is most likely going to be working Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day. My son woke up Saturday with Chicken Pox so I can't go and visit my in laws as they have my Husbands Nan living there, she is elderly and has cancer so we've been advised by the Doctor to stay away until they scab. We had organised a surprise buffet for MIL on Boxing Day with all the family but we now can't go. My Mum is on holiday and my Dad is working in Sunderland doing Panto! We seriously need some good luck thrown out way.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1228083-ttc-our-1st-miracle-rainbow-journey-160.html

Come check me out! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Stalking :) If you want to follow my journal the link is in my signature :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Brunette- we are in the same situation. I am leaving for my parents Christmas Day (CD 17) and I usually ovulate CD17-20...The way I look at it is whatever is meant to be will be. It seems that this month, it is out of our hands. Who knows, we could both get our BFP!! fX'd!!!...are you near your O date?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm 9DPO :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm 9DPO :)

Oh great!!! Well FX'd...let me know if you get your BFP!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks I will :) 11DPO is probably too early to test but I can live in hope!


----------



## mowat

Well, it's not looking good Starry. My temperature is still looking really high, but I got another BFN this morning at 11dpo. Think I'll stop the progesterone today and have a drink with supper. Can't imagine I'd get a BFP this late in the game. Our timing was perfect this month so I thought we'd have a good chance, but I guess good timing doesn't guarantee anything. Not feeling as depressed as I thought I would.

When's your next scan Starry?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your not out yet and your chart looks great. I didn't get a positive until AF was 2 weeks late with my son and my last BFP I didn't get until 12DPO.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Haha...Hey if you're compelled to take the test, by all means...but if you get a BFN, at least u know you are still in the running!!!!


----------



## mowat

Thanks Brunette. I just figure because I usually get an early BFP I should this time too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not necessarily :) Mine have been different both times!

I'm gonna see what's temperatures do from now until Christmas Day then decide! :lol:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mowat- I agree with Brunette, I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! I have a friend who didn't find out she was preg until she went to a routine Doc appt. She dismissed the possibility of being preg because she took 5 hPT and they were all negative. The doctor confirmed she was almost 7wks...I hope that helps!


----------



## Unexpected212

Agree about early testing

With my son I was 7 days late before I got the faintest ever positive. I wasn't trying then so no idea when I ovulated but the doctor thinks it was late ovulation and late implantation. It wasn't until I was about 9 days late I got a decent BFP

This time I got a super faint positive at 10dpo

So it can be different every time

I have my fingers crossed really hard for you all xxx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Quick question----I've been noticing lately that my discharge is thin & clear, like an off white color. Not really stretchy yet. Could this be ovulation? I sure hope so. My fiancé and I will be apart starting Christmas Day for TWO WEEKS!!!! I sure hope I ovulate before we depart from each other. Now I did notice late last week the thin clear egg white discharge in the morning. It was the morning after sex so I figured it was just sperm leaving the vagina!

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Calitronagrl

Hey ladies! Been a while since I logged in and thought I would join in. DH and I are hoping for a bfp real soon. Have been TTC since my miscarriage on Oct. 19th. Doctor told me I could and should try again right away since I have an endometriosis problem and not getting any younger. :haha:
I am already out for December and on CD 4 for January. I was a bit bummed out when AF came, because I got all my symptoms that I had last time I was pregnant. I am guessing I am still having some left over hormone issues from my last pregnancy? :shrug: 
Have a follow up appointment with my doctor next Monday so hopefully I'll get some answers to that.
Good luck to everyone that is still in for this month. :dust: to all!


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - sorry about the bfn. :hugs: I've never had a late bfp either so I understand feeling 'out'. Glad you're not feeling too depressed. Enjoy your holidays and if AF shows, have a drink for me. :winkwink:

My next scan is on the 2nd. I am hoping to find out the gender!

mariah's mom - the watery cm can mean ovulation. I don't think it's as fertile as ewcm but it still is fertile. Might as well try if your dh is going to be gone the next while. No telling what could happen.

brunette - good luck!! Keeping my fingers crossed.

Calitronagrl - after a loss my AF signs usually mimic pregnancy very closely. I really hate that! I think it takes awhile for our bodies to realize we're not pregnant anymore. And some of it even might be wishful thinking. 

I hope this cycle goes better for you.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night- Thanx. I will definitely continue to try with my DH. It's just so frustrating because I wish we didn't have to be apart at such a crucial time in my cycle! It's weird because my last cycle was 27 days when I'm normally 33! So if it's goin to be 27 days again then I should be fine but if it's the 33day, I will be cutting it close. This is only the 2nd cycle since I lost my daughter in Sept...


----------



## Calitronagrl

Thanks Starry Night! DH and I are hoping this next cycle will work out for us. Be a great way to start the year with a BFP. However, we are not getting our hopes too high due to all the complications we have had in TTC. 
I think you are right that my body is still adjusting. Before I got pregnant I have learned what symptoms to ignore due to wishful thinking, which was practically everything. :haha:
The only symptom that I got that was different from before was hot flashes, which made me test and I got my bfp. I didn't experience any during my first cycle after my miscarriage. However, this cycle I had nothing but hot flashes that started about 2 weeks ago. I am still experiencing them now even after my AF has gone. My coworkers look at me like I am crazy, because they are all bundle up in jackets and I am over here fanning myself like I am in the desert in the middle of summer. :haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitrongrl- Sorry to hear abt the difficult journey you've been having trying to conceive! I was reading your post and my heart goes out to you because Endometriosis is serious and I know it raises doubts in your head. I lost my daughter in Sept (I was 6months along) due to an infection/short cervix. So just like you, the loss is still fresh!

We are both alike, as far as pregnancy symptoms, because the way I knew I was pregnant was because I got woozy in car rides & HOT FLASHES!! I'm only 28 so I knew that wasn't normal haha...so I'm hoping we both get our BFP!!!!


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom - Thank you! It's nice to know I am not alone in all of this. It has been nothing but a hot mess in TTC. Due to the complications I have had with my last surgery to remove the endometriosis, my new doctor does not want to operate on me if he doesn't have too. So he told me not to wait in TTC. :haha: 
I am so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I was 10 weeks when I had my D&C. It was a long and drawn out and it was horrible. I spotted for 2 weeks before the full on miscarriage happened. Unfortunately, my cervix wouldn't open on it's own and I had to do the D&C. It was heartbreaking, because the baby had a strong heartbeat at 175 bpm when it all started. The doctor thinks the placenta wasn't attached properly and the baby wasn't getting the nutrients it needed to survive. 
I really do hope we get our BFPs soon! Sending tons of :dust: your way!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl- oh gosh I know the pain. It was so heartbreaking when I got to the hospital and I was already 5cm dilated :(...I lost a part of me that day and have a big void! So I know the pain. I wish things could've been different for us!

Have your cycles resumed? Mine are usually 33 days but my last was 27 days! Who the hell knows what happened lol...how far are you in your current cycle now?


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Calitronagrl- oh gosh I know the pain. It was so heartbreaking when I got to the hospital and I was already 5cm dilated :(...I lost a part of me that day and have a big void! So I know the pain. I wish things could've been different for us!
> 
> Have your cycles resumed? Mine are usually 33 days but my last was 27 days! Who the hell knows what happened lol...how far are you in your current cycle now?

I know exactly what you mean. I am so sorry that you had to go through that. One day we will finally have our little ones, but of course never forget the ones that we have lost. 
I got my first cycle 32 days after my D&C and I got my second cycle 31 days later. They use to be 28-29 days, but it is not so badly off. It is so crazy to think how your cycles can get so easily changed! I am now on CD4. I think I am ovulating around CD 16. So DH and I are getting ready for this month making plans for CD 13-17.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Calitronagrl- oh gosh I know the pain. It was so heartbreaking when I got to the hospital and I was already 5cm dilated :(...I lost a part of me that day and have a big void! So I know the pain. I wish things could've been different for us!
> 
> Have your cycles resumed? Mine are usually 33 days but my last was 27 days! Who the hell knows what happened lol...how far are you in your current cycle now?
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I am so sorry that you had to go through that. One day we will finally have our little ones, but of course never forget the ones that we have lost.
> I got my first cycle 32 days after my D&C and I got my second cycle 31 days later. They use to be 28-29 days, but it is not so badly off. It is so crazy to think how your cycles can get so easily changed! I am now on CD4. I think I am ovulating around CD 16. So DH and I are getting ready for this month making plans for CD 13-17.Click to expand...

Thank you, I really appreciate your kind words. And yes we will never forget the one(s) we lost. 

Oh it seems like we are in the same boat (as far as cycles go). I am on CD15 today, so if I got off last months cycle then I should've ovulated Saturday but if I go off my usual 32-33 day then I will ovulate Christmas Day or the day after (CD 17 or 18). But my fiancé and I will be apart starting CD17 for two weeks, so I hope that's enough to get my BFP lol


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate your kind words. And yes we will never forget the one(s) we lost.
> 
> Oh it seems like we are in the same boat (as far as cycles go). I am on CD15 today, so if I got off last months cycle then I should've ovulated Saturday but if I go off my usual 32-33 day then I will ovulate Christmas Day or the day after (CD 17 or 18). But my fiancé and I will be apart starting CD17 for two weeks, so I hope that's enough to get my BFP lol

That should be more than enough time to possibly get your BFP. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed and saying a prayer for you! I still have a few weeks to go, but I am definitely counting down the days. I have still been taking my prenatals and also getting back on track of a healthier lifestyle of eating right and exercising. Which is really hard right now with the holidays and me starting a new job at a bakery, lol.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, I really appreciate your kind words. And yes we will never forget the one(s) we lost.
> 
> Oh it seems like we are in the same boat (as far as cycles go). I am on CD15 today, so if I got off last months cycle then I should've ovulated Saturday but if I go off my usual 32-33 day then I will ovulate Christmas Day or the day after (CD 17 or 18). But my fiancé and I will be apart starting CD17 for two weeks, so I hope that's enough to get my BFP lol
> 
> That should be more than enough time to possibly get your BFP. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed and saying a prayer for you! I still have a few weeks to go, but I am definitely counting down the days. I have still been taking my prenatals and also getting back on track of a healthier lifestyle of eating right and exercising. Which is really hard right now with the holidays and me starting a new job at a bakery, lol.Click to expand...

Cool, thanks for the prayers! I will pray and keep my fingers crossed for you as well!!

Like you, I have not stopped taking my prenatal pills so I hope that is helping. And I know exactly what you mean! Exercising is a constant battle for me lol. Luckily for me I lost 25lbs throughout my pregnancy, but I've gained abt 15lbs back (UGHHHH) lol. Congrats on the new job! Sounds like the perfect place if you have a sweet tooth like me lol.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Thanks Brunette. I just figure because I usually get an early BFP I should this time too.

Wow, your chart is looking great! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> Stalking :) If you want to follow my journal the link is in my signature :)

done. ;-)


----------



## brunettebimbo

FF said my chart is possibly triphasic. Temp went from 37.00 to 36.01. Tested BFN. I'm not out yet and I'm holding out hope as my BFP chart was Triphasic too!


----------



## Kat S

Good luck, Brunette!!

AFM, I got my period on 9 DPO. 9. 9??? Yeah, 9. At least it didn't show up ON Christmas. But I'm worried about having such a short cycle/lutal phase. Good thing we're looking into doing IVF with donor eggs this summer.


----------



## qwk

brunette - fingers crossed :dust:

Kat, I'm sorry it's coming so soon :( I haven't been on here that long, so you may have addressed this before, but have your docs talked about progesterone supplements for short luteal phase? I was also having spotting starting at 10 dpo in my cycles and I started B-50 complex and I think it helped.

AFM - got my 3rd beta count and it was 425 at 15 dpo :) So it went:

10 dpo - 20 
12 dpo - 78
15 dpo - 425

Feeling pretty good about it right now :) Merry Christmas to you all, I may not get on to post much the next few days as we're traveling and etc.


----------



## Kat S

Qwk, those numbers look perfect!! Happy Christmas, right?!

My FS has told me over and over that my progesterone is just perfect. I keep asking because pretty much everyone says "how's your progesterone?" LOL! So I don't know.


----------



## Unexpected212

Kat S - Sorry AF got you. 

QWK - They look amazing :)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!! (I probably wont' be on tommorow)


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat S said:


> Good luck, Brunette!!
> 
> AFM, I got my period on 9 DPO. 9. 9??? Yeah, 9. At least it didn't show up ON Christmas. But I'm worried about having such a short cycle/lutal phase. Good thing we're looking into doing IVF with donor eggs this summer.

I have about the same LP......some cycles it's longer (by like 2 days), but usually it stays around 8-10. Even when I did a medicated cycle and did a trigger shot and used progesterone suppositories, it was only 8 days! I've been told my ovarian supply isn't great by the first RE, which at age 29 is disheartening. But I guess what it happening is when I release a lower quality egg, the corpus luteum is of lesser quality as well, and it produces less progesterone, or it produces it for less time. So I get excited when my cycle is longer than 24 days, because that means I probably had a good egg that cycle! Which means I still have some. I hope this helps!


----------



## ESwemba84

Also, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Just a quick fly by as Stella is screaming like a banshee.

Have wonderful xmases everyone whether pregnant, trying or enjoying your lo, just take the time to enjoy what should be a lovely family day.
I hope you all get what you desire this year xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> FF said my chart is possibly triphasic. Temp went from 37.00 to 36.01. Tested BFN. I'm not out yet and I'm holding out hope as my BFP chart was Triphasic too!

WOO HOO, i thought it looked that way too. This is a great sign!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kat S said:


> Good luck, Brunette!!
> 
> AFM, I got my period on 9 DPO. 9. 9??? Yeah, 9. At least it didn't show up ON Christmas. But I'm worried about having such a short cycle/lutal phase. Good thing we're looking into doing IVF with donor eggs this summer.

Ugh, Kat, that stinks hun. Sorry! Now you should have a nice drink to relax. :wine: that's what i'm doing...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

qwk said:


> brunette - fingers crossed :dust:
> 
> Kat, I'm sorry it's coming so soon :( I haven't been on here that long, so you may have addressed this before, but have your docs talked about progesterone supplements for short luteal phase? I was also having spotting starting at 10 dpo in my cycles and I started B-50 complex and I think it helped.
> 
> AFM - got my 3rd beta count and it was 425 at 15 dpo :) So it went:
> 
> 10 dpo - 20
> 12 dpo - 78
> 15 dpo - 425
> 
> Feeling pretty good about it right now :) Merry Christmas to you all, I may not get on to post much the next few days as we're traveling and etc.

Those numbers are excellent qwk!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Kat S - Sorry AF got you.
> 
> QWK - They look amazing :)
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!!! (I probably wont' be on tommorow)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Merry XMas everyone!


----------



## garfie

Merry Christmas ladies:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I obviously like punishment so decided to test Christmas Day! :lol:

I "think" I see something. Either that or it's a mixture of line eye and wishful thinking! It's 6am here so bad lighting and I'm still half asleep! Will have a look again when it's dry! Hoping so hard that it's my rainbox BFP!!!!!!

Merry Christmas Girls :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I obviously like punishment so decided to test Christmas Day! :lol:
> 
> I "think" I see something. Either that or it's a mixture of line eye and wishful thinking! It's 6am here so bad lighting and I'm still half asleep! Will have a look again when it's dry! Hoping so hard that it's my rainbox BFP!!!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas Girls :)

OMG that's great news!!!! Fingers crossed! I hope it is you BFP...please let me know when you test again :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can you see anything?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## brunettebimbo

Weird. It's not showing up on there but does in my phone photo album!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mariahs Mom

PHP:







brunettebimbo said:


> Weird. It's not showing up on there but does in my phone photo album!

That is weird! I can't see a line but maybe I'm not looking in the right place. Lol where should I be looking?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've put a tweaked one in my journal. I'm probably just imagining it! Wishful thinking!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I've put a tweaked one in my journal. I'm probably just imagining it! Wishful thinking!

Aww I'm sorry. Who knows, if u can see it then I believe u. Sometimes the camera won't pick it up...I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you. But MERRY CHRISTMAS :xmas9:


----------



## LeahLou

I see something! What kind of test is it??


----------



## brunettebimbo

They are from Home Bargains. They are called AccuNews. I used them for my last BFP.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

LeahLou said:


> I see something! What kind of test is it??

I've never seen that test before so I'm prob the wrong person to ask lol. I'm glad you see something though. I think I was looking in the wrong place!


----------



## brunettebimbo

With my miscarriage I tested with an Accunews at 12DPO and got this -

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/AEF24E1A-B249-4636-9703-65ACD9A5C256-2035-000000E51072DF4F_zps9b5bfe22.jpg

The day AF was due (13DPO) I tested again with Accunews and got this -

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/A8E44FB1-2451-4FCD-8D5C-656FA3968E74-753-0000006BDC177A23_zpsf6bb66e4.jpg

I didn't get a BFP until AF was 2 weeks late with my son but I wasn't charting or anything so can't be sure whether my cycle was longer or not!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Oh ok, I can easily read that test. The test you used today I'm just not familiar with so I don't even know where to look.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Those are from my miscarriage! :rofl:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Haha lol I know. That's what happens when I don't read before replying haha


----------



## Starry Night

brunettebimbo said:


> Weird. It's not showing up on there but does in my phone photo album!

I think I can sorta make out a very faint squinter but it seems very far from the control line. I'm not familiar with the brand so maybe it's supposed to be that far away? :shrug:

I've gotten evil squinter/evaps on brands such as FRER so really all you can do is take another test in a few days. If it's real then it should be darker.

Good luck!

Merry Christmas, ladies!!:xmas9:


----------



## nevergivingup

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! My FX for every lady here and afar!!! 

And to the new mommies I hope you all enjoy your Christmas Day with the best Christmas gift of all....y'all rainbow babies!! (.My southern accent is showing again==> "y'all"


----------



## eyemom

Merry Christmas ladies! Hopefully this means I can crawl out from my hole since things should be a little less hectic now. ;)

Wishing everyone the best, hope that hpt is a real bfp!

AFM, 2 dpo and yesterday had a LOT of red spotting. Well, a lot as far as spotting goes. If I'd anticipated and planned ahead it probably would have covered a pantyliner over the course of the day. Much lighter spotting today. But yesterday, I don't know if I've had anything like that. I know ovulation spotting is a thing for some ladies, and some months I think I've had it a tiny bit. But this has me kinda concerned. :-/ At least I'll be seeing my Dr soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

BFN today. Must have been a faulty test. My temperature shot up this morning so who knows what's going on! 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## MamaTex

brunettebimbo said:


> BFN today. Must have been a faulty test. My temperature shot up this morning so who knows what's going on!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!

Sorry about the BFN. You haven't gotten your period yet though, right? FX your turn is coming up soon.

I just wanted to pop in and say hello to all you ladies. So much has been going on. I know I have been mia. I do read. I just don't think it would be appropriate to talk about my baby because what is going on with her is the only thing I have to talk about. 

I did finally get my first post partum period on Monday of this week. It started off really light but has become not so nice lol. 

:nope:


----------



## Starry Night

Mama - poor you, getting your first post partum period at Christmas. My first four periods after my son were HORRENDOUS and I normally have very heavy periods so I honestly felt like I was dying. ha ha I would spend the first 3 or 4 days just lying on the couch as I was so woozy from blood-loss. Your periods should go back to normal after a cycle or two. I find keeping hydrated and pampering yourself really helps. This is the time to just cuddle with LO and let the chores sit for a day or two. Hope you feel better soon.

brunette - sorry for the bfn. I hate faulty tests!! Grrrr! So heart-breaking. No real advice on the temps. Normally I find if AF is late but I'm still getting bfns then my period is simply late---either due to stress or illness, etc. Some people get late bfps though. I hate spending money on tests so I'd start taking one about once a week.


----------



## brunettebimbo

No period yet. Isn't due until Friday. 

The large temperature may not be accurate as I had been drinking and woke up. If I discard it it only puts me at 8DPO so may just be to early?


----------



## brunettebimbo

If I discard my temperature at 1DPO my chart looks like this meaning I'm 8DPO. I'd say my chart is still looking pretty good isn't it? Please please let this cycle result in a BFP. I feel like I need to be pregnant again to heal.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck Brunette I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies...Hope everyone had a great holiday!

Nevergivingup- thanks for your wishes. And don't worry, I'm from up North and I saw "ya'll" all the time lol

Eyemom- hopefully this is implantation bleeding and nothing too serious...

Brunette- Sorry for you BFN. I always say, I don't count myself out until AF comes lol. Fingers crossed!!!!

Mama- Hello. I'm new to this and I don't think I have every seen a post from you, so I just wanted to say hello lol. 

AFM- I am very optimistic ant this cycle and I'm hoping to get my BFP!!! I am 1DPO and I am noticing that thick white pasty discharge (good sign considering that ever since last Friday or Saturday my discharge was the watery egg white fertile discharge) which means I think I got my ovulation day right this month haha. Especially, since yesterday was my fiancé and I last day together because I went out of town for the holidays! I was so nervous that I was goin to O after CD17 (my usual) and yesterday was CD17!!!

I'm sorry for blabbing but I'm really hoping luck is on our side this month. I'm anxious to see what occurs in this TWW!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Good Luck!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Brunette- thanks lol

Also, the day of my O, the night before me and DH did BD, I had SOOO much egg white watery stretchy discharge!! Like a lot. Is that normal?? I heard on O day you get a lot of that discharge, and I'm assuming that DH's semen from the night before did not help lol...I hope that's a good sign


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sperm won't stretch. If it was stretchy it was definitely fertile CM! :happydance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Sperm won't stretch. If it was stretchy it was definitely fertile CM! :happydance:

YAY!! Fingers crossed for both of us... :thumbup:


----------



## eyemom

brunette, hopefully it's just too early <3

Mariahs Mom, thank you. It's for sure not IB as it started at 1 dpo (pretty sure though I don't have cross hairs yet). It'd be easier to pass off as ovulation bleeding if there hadn't been so much of it, and it hasn't completely gone away (on day 3 now), though it's very scant at this point. Anyway, good luck to you!

So my Dr appt is coming up on Tuesday to see about Clomid. When I called my Dr office stating it's been 3 cycles since the HSG and still not pregnant, this is what the nurse said when she returned my call and we made the appointment. Any idea what I can expect at this appointment? Will he just talk to me and write an Rx? I'm sort of hoping for an ultrasound to make sure my ovaries look fine. Also wondered if they obtain any sort of baseline for my lining.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies just dropping in to say I hope you all had great Christmases! It's been really stormy here so I hope anyone in the uk didn't get flooded or anything, my gate got blown down in the wind but other than that all in one piece lol

Sorry about the bfn brunette I do hope it's just a bit early and becomes a bfp for you.

Mama nice to see you're still around I hope everything is well with you and lo.

All the best to you all, it's nice to have the new generation of tryers I'm sure it won't be long for you.

Afm I'm exhausted, christmas is so tiring all the eating and drinking and entertaining lol I love it, we had a family Xmas at my mil's it was my first year going to my mil's and I wasn't keen just because well Xmas isn't the same unless at your own family's is it, but it was really lovely had a great time dinner was lush and Stella was spoilt and my family are having a big gathering on sat so really looking forward to that.
I hope everyone enjoyed Xmas it's a lot of hard work for one day but I do love it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning :hi:

Slight temp dip this morning. BFN/Evap this morning. I reckon AF will be here bang on time :(


----------



## nevergivingup

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey Ladies...Hope everyone had a great holiday!
> 
> Nevergivingup- thanks for your wishes. And don't worry, I'm from up North and I saw "ya'll" all the time lol
> 
> Eyemom- hopefully this is implantation bleeding and nothing too serious...
> 
> Brunette- Sorry for you BFN. I always say, I don't count myself out until AF comes lol. Fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> Mama- Hello. I'm new to this and I don't think I have every seen a post from you, so I just wanted to say hello lol.
> 
> AFM- I am very optimistic ant this cycle and I'm hoping to get my BFP!!! I am 1DPO and I am noticing that thick white pasty discharge (good sign considering that ever since last Friday or Saturday my discharge was the watery egg white fertile discharge) which means I think I got my ovulation day right this month haha. Especially, since yesterday was my fiancé and I last day together because I went out of town for the holidays! I was so nervous that I was goin to O after CD17 (my usual) and yesterday was CD17!!!
> 
> I'm sorry for blabbing but I'm really hoping luck is on our side this month. I'm anxious to see what occurs in this TWW!

:haha: Thanks Mariah mom, now I have a "y'all" buddy!!


----------



## MamaTex

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey Ladies...Hope everyone had a great holiday!
> 
> Nevergivingup- thanks for your wishes. And don't worry, I'm from up North and I saw "ya'll" all the time lol
> 
> Eyemom- hopefully this is implantation bleeding and nothing too serious...
> 
> Brunette- Sorry for you BFN. I always say, I don't count myself out until AF comes lol. Fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> Mama- Hello. I'm new to this and I don't think I have every seen a post from you, so I just wanted to say hello lol.
> 
> AFM- I am very optimistic ant this cycle and I'm hoping to get my BFP!!! I am 1DPO and I am noticing that thick white pasty discharge (good sign considering that ever since last Friday or Saturday my discharge was the watery egg white fertile discharge) which means I think I got my ovulation day right this month haha. Especially, since yesterday was my fiancé and I last day together because I went out of town for the holidays! I was so nervous that I was goin to O after CD17 (my usual) and yesterday was CD17!!!
> 
> I'm sorry for blabbing but I'm really hoping luck is on our side this month. I'm anxious to see what occurs in this TWW!

Hey!! :winkwink:


----------



## ESwemba84

eyemom said:


> brunette, hopefully it's just too early <3
> 
> Mariahs Mom, thank you. It's for sure not IB as it started at 1 dpo (pretty sure though I don't have cross hairs yet). It'd be easier to pass off as ovulation bleeding if there hadn't been so much of it, and it hasn't completely gone away (on day 3 now), though it's very scant at this point. Anyway, good luck to you!
> 
> So my Dr appt is coming up on Tuesday to see about Clomid. When I called my Dr office stating it's been 3 cycles since the HSG and still not pregnant, this is what the nurse said when she returned my call and we made the appointment. Any idea what I can expect at this appointment? Will he just talk to me and write an Rx? I'm sort of hoping for an ultrasound to make sure my ovaries look fine. Also wondered if they obtain any sort of baseline for my lining.

You will probably talk about how and when to use the clomid. You might also get a prescription for a trigger shot and possibly progesterone. If you are doing cycle monitoring, which is common with medicated cycles, the ultrasound will be a part of your cycle, but not until a few days before ovulation, or the trigger shot, to check if the clomid stimulated your ovaries enough by checking the follicle sizes. My RE never did an ultrasound before that, but I was also on Femara, so I don't know if it's different for clomid. If I remember, Kat had ultrasounds earlier in her cycle to check for cysts when she was on clomid. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks! I guess I'll find out. Didn't know if they'd want me to do the trigger since I ovulate. I guess I'll just find out when I get there b/c it's not like there's just one way to do things. I just can't handle suspense very well. :haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey does anyone have or know someone with a short cervix? I have one and it played a factor in my preterm labor. Any success stories with a cerclage?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Merry Christmas ladies! Hopefully this means I can crawl out from my hole since things should be a little less hectic now. ;)
> 
> Wishing everyone the best, hope that hpt is a real bfp!
> 
> AFM, 2 dpo and yesterday had a LOT of red spotting. Well, a lot as far as spotting goes. If I'd anticipated and planned ahead it probably would have covered a pantyliner over the course of the day. Much lighter spotting today. But yesterday, I don't know if I've had anything like that. I know ovulation spotting is a thing for some ladies, and some months I think I've had it a tiny bit. But this has me kinda concerned. :-/ At least I'll be seeing my Dr soon.

Hey girl, where are you crosshairs???

I'm here wishing you all the best and hopefully you get your answers sooon! HOPEFULLY this is your BFP this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> BFN today. Must have been a faulty test. My temperature shot up this morning so who knows what's going on!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!

your chart is still looking great. you are still very much in this!!! FX'd and :dust:


----------



## Calitronagrl

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. DH and I are gearing up for next when I am suppose to ovulate. I have a doctors appointment coming up as well just to make sure everything still looks good after our ordeal. Hoping this will be our month, but not holding my breath on it. Hope you all have a happy and safe New Years.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. DH and I are gearing up for next when I am suppose to ovulate. I have a doctors appointment coming up as well just to make sure everything still looks good after our ordeal. Hoping this will be our month, but not holding my breath on it. Hope you all have a happy and safe New Years.

Good luck...My O day passed and I'm hoping that me and DH sealed the deal as well...Fingers crossed for both of us...Hope your doctor's appt goes well :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

ttcbabyisom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> BFN today. Must have been a faulty test. My temperature shot up this morning so who knows what's going on!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!
> 
> your chart is still looking great. you are still very much in this!!! FX'd and :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks. I ended up discarding that large temp which makes me 10DPO. My temperature plummeted this morning :( I can only hope that it rises again tomorrow like my BFP cycle!


----------



## Starry Night

Nothing really intelligent to add to the thread (it's 2am here) but just checking in to make sure everyone is doing OK and that I'm rooting for all of you!

I'm lurking quite a bit, so still around!


----------



## Starry Night

mariah's mom - I don't know her personally, but my mom knows a lady who just had a baby last spring. She got a cerclege and had to be on strict bed rest the entire time. She still ended up having the baby quite early (7 1/2 months or so) but her LO is now home and happy and healthy. This was after multiple late-term miscarriages.


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> BFN today. Must have been a faulty test. My temperature shot up this morning so who knows what's going on!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!
> 
> your chart is still looking great. you are still very much in this!!! FX'd and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I ended up discarding that large temp which makes me 10DPO. My temperature plummeted this morning :( I can only hope that it rises again tomorrow like my BFP cycle!Click to expand...

Here they are to compare -

This month 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/E8147BED-3FBB-4A58-BD9B-811ED787022A_zps9l64u8mn.png

Last month (BFP)
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/DCF5E3EE-ABB6-4515-834A-AE3B6E3E0755_zpsd6fxexru.png


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. DH and I are gearing up for next when I am suppose to ovulate. I have a doctors appointment coming up as well just to make sure everything still looks good after our ordeal. Hoping this will be our month, but not holding my breath on it. Hope you all have a happy and safe New Years.
> 
> Good luck...My O day passed and I'm hoping that me and DH sealed the deal as well...Fingers crossed for both of us...Hope your doctor's appt goes well :thumbup:Click to expand...

I got my fingers crossed for you! :happydance: 
I should be ovulating next week between the 1st and the 4th. DH and I have already been doing the deed every other night and will again every night starting Monday. That should be more than enough, just hoping we get a bean that sticks. I have been having some pains so I am worried that I might be getting back my endometrosis.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> mariah's mom - I don't know her personally, but my mom knows a lady who just had a baby last spring. She got a cerclege and had to be on strict bed rest the entire time. She still ended up having the baby quite early (7 1/2 months or so) but her LO is now home and happy and healthy. This was after multiple late-term miscarriages.

Thanx that is definitely reassuring! My MFM doc told me that most woman do not get diagnosed with a short cervix until you have gone to the anatomy U/S, but by that time you are already abt 5mons along. When I was diagnosed at 19 wks my cervix had already thinned out to .8cm. So next pregnancy they are going to put on a preventative cerclage at 14 or 15 wks just to be safe. I hope with my next child I will be able to bring them home, unlike my angel Mariah! :cry:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. DH and I are gearing up for next when I am suppose to ovulate. I have a doctors appointment coming up as well just to make sure everything still looks good after our ordeal. Hoping this will be our month, but not holding my breath on it. Hope you all have a happy and safe New Years.
> 
> Good luck...My O day passed and I'm hoping that me and DH sealed the deal as well...Fingers crossed for both of us...Hope your doctor's appt goes well :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I got my fingers crossed for you! :happydance:
> I should be ovulating next week between the 1st and the 4th. DH and I have already been doing the deed every other night and will again every night starting Monday. That should be more than enough, just hoping we get a bean that sticks. I have been having some pains so I am worried that I might be getting back my endometrosis.Click to expand...

Aww I really hope it is not your endometriosis. I'm hopeful that this month we should be getting our BFP's. DH and I were doing the deed almost everyday up until my O day. Sounds like you guys are doing the same thing so all we can do is sit back and hope we did something right haha...I really hope so :bfp::yellow:


----------



## mowat

Are you still spotting Eyemom? So weird.


----------



## garfie

Mowat - That made me stalk eyemom - I agree very weird was your AF normal - a day of spotting after O sometimes but not that many:wacko:

Hmmmmm :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

Yep I'm mobile so quick reply. I actually recorded the spotting on 1 dpo as a light day just as a reminder to myself that there was quite a bit as far as spotting goes. But I just changed it to say spotting this morning because as it was it wouldn't give me my cross hairs.

Yes it is totally weird and kinda frustrating but I'm already set to see my dr on Tuesday so I'll ask him. 

2-3 dpo it was a lot less, but yesterday at 4 dpo it was more again (though still not near as much as 1 dpo) and bright red.

So what the heck, body.

Oh and yeah my AF was pretty normal other than staying light for a few days before my heavy day. But overall same amount of blood total and lasted the usual number of days.


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - that sounds so frustrating. I hope your doctor is on the ball and gets you some answers quickly. Until then, hold on. Tuesday isn't that far away anymore.

Mariah'smom - I hope your doctor is willing to consider a pre-emptive cerclege the next time you get your bfp. I'm not sure why some make women go through multiple late losses before doing anything about it.

Calitron - good luck with your BD'ing efforts! I hope your endo isn't coming back and that you're just getting some ov pains. For me, it hurts more some months than others.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> eyemom - that sounds so frustrating. I hope your doctor is on the ball and gets you some answers quickly. Until then, hold on. Tuesday isn't that far away anymore.
> 
> Mariah'smom - I hope your doctor is willing to consider a pre-emptive cerclege the next time you get your bfp. I'm not sure why some make women go through multiple late losses before doing anything about it.
> 
> Calitron - good luck with your BD'ing efforts! I hope your endo isn't coming back and that you're just getting some ov pains. For me, it hurts more some months than others.

Thanks Starry Night. I don't know why either. Someone told me that most doctors will not give you one until you have lost multiple babies, which is Unacceptable!!!!!! I lost one and I will refuse to lose another one just because a doctor wants to experiment and use "wishful" thinking!

Eyemom- I hope your doctor doesn't have bad news for you. The spotting is pretty weird but it could be anything! The unknown is not always bad. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Calitronagrl

Starry Night said:


> eyemom - that sounds so frustrating. I hope your doctor is on the ball and gets you some answers quickly. Until then, hold on. Tuesday isn't that far away anymore.
> 
> Mariah'smom - I hope your doctor is willing to consider a pre-emptive cerclege the next time you get your bfp. I'm not sure why some make women go through multiple late losses before doing anything about it.
> 
> Calitron - good luck with your BD'ing efforts! I hope your endo isn't coming back and that you're just getting some ov pains. For me, it hurts more some months than others.

Thank you! I am hoping it is just pains leading up to ovulation. I am one of those lucky few that feels ovulation pains. It sucks! Like you some months are worse than others.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> brunette, hopefully it's just too early <3
> 
> Mariahs Mom, thank you. It's for sure not IB as it started at 1 dpo (pretty sure though I don't have cross hairs yet). It'd be easier to pass off as ovulation bleeding if there hadn't been so much of it, and it hasn't completely gone away (on day 3 now), though it's very scant at this point. Anyway, good luck to you!
> 
> So my Dr appt is coming up on Tuesday to see about Clomid. When I called my Dr office stating it's been 3 cycles since the HSG and still not pregnant, this is what the nurse said when she returned my call and we made the appointment. Any idea what I can expect at this appointment? Will he just talk to me and write an Rx? I'm sort of hoping for an ultrasound to make sure my ovaries look fine. Also wondered if they obtain any sort of baseline for my lining.

First of all, LOVE that temp spike today!  Wow...

well good luck with the clomid but HOPEFULLY you won't need it!  I know from my own experience, they didn't do any ultrasound or check for baseline, they just gave me the meds and when it was time, checked to see if i responded to them. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for the replies ladies. I hope I can get some answers. Maybe it'll be the answer I need? 

Also when I typed up my last post, I hadn't been to the bathroom yet. So yeeeppp today is 5 days of spotting--every day of my LP so far. I think it'd bother me less if it was brown or something and not bright red.


----------



## mowat

Geez Eyemom, I hope you get some answers. Really curious to hear what the doctor says.


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF arrived meaning I have a luteal defect if my O date is right Gutted is an understatement! Stupid stupid body!!!!


----------



## garfie

Brunette - Is this the first cycle after your loss? - sometimes our body does wacky things :growlmad:

Eye - Hope you get some answers soon - spotting is never good - unless it's implantation of course:winkwink:

Love to all the other ladies - this thread is growing again.:flower:

I keep stalking but not posting much - as nothing much to say really:cry: Hubby goes for his SA tomorrow :happydance: and I am waiting for my blood results - to see if these old eggs are past it or not:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it is :( x


----------



## garfie

Brunette - Sorry hun for your loss:hugs: next month your LP may sort itself out - I wouldn't be to concerned just yet.

Have a good New Year (like I intend to) and then start afresh BIG :hugs: 2014 will be your Rainbow Baby:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hope everyone has a lovely new year.

I am finally on CD1 after my miscarriage! Time to start ttc!!

Xx


----------



## garfie

Good luck Sailor :dust::dust::dust: and sorry for your loss:flower:

Will you be temping and using OPKs or just BD when you feel like it?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

brunettebimbo said:


> AF arrived meaning I have a luteal defect if my O date is right Gutted is an understatement! Stupid stupid body!!!!

Cycles can just be a bit messed up after a miscarriage. My cycles after were longer than ever and my ovulation with this pregnancy was stupidly late and my luteal phase would have been so short based on my usual cycle length.

Sometimes it just takes your body a month or two to get back in sync and recover from everything.

Don't panic just yet.


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - I agree with the others. It is quite common for cycles to be weird after a loss. It's not often you get you bfp before first or even second AF. I have had annovulatory short cycles and I have had super long cycles. It almost always takes me about 3 to 5 months to even ovulate again. It's really frustrating when you just want to get the TTC show on the road. Keep an eye on your cycles and if they don't go back in a few months then go to your doctor.

garfie - good luck with your results. 

sailorsgirl - good luck!!! I hope your cycles bounce back to normal right away!


----------



## mowat

Good luck Garfie! What kind of test do they do to check your eggs? Blood test?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey guys nothing to report just hi pope everyone has a good new year!

After my mc my cycles were super long like 40 days + several times I thought I must be pregnant cos af hadent come I couldn't believe I could go that long! But a mc just screws everything up so just roll with it for now I the 6 months post mc before I got my mc my cycles were all over I really don't know what there going to be like when they do come back I have no idea what the new normal is.

Hope the spotting sorts itself out Kat, good luck to all of you.

Starry your nearly halfway!!! So excited for you when's your scan? 

Love to you all have wonderful 2014's with plenty of bfp's


----------



## garfie

Mowat - Thanks hun :hugs: fsh/lh blood test I believe:dohh: had that many I can't remember now - one last shot:winkwink:

Pink - Nice to see you - how's Stella :kiss:

AFM - I'm off out tonight - making the most of not having the children and I'm sat ready to go out (not like me:haha:) so I thought I would quickly pop on:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

So this month has sucked. My stupid body not only mimicked all last months symptoms but practically made my chart the same! I have also never really been one to get spots, I get the odd one on my chin around AF time but never anywhere else, well today I've woken up with spotty cheeks :( Why!!!?!?!?!? 

Did any of you suffer with bad skin after MC?


----------



## Pinkcasi

garfie said:


> Mowat - Thanks hun :hugs: fsh/lh blood test I believe:dohh: had that many I can't remember now - one last shot:winkwink:
> 
> Pink - Nice to see you - how's Stella :kiss:
> 
> AFM - I'm off out tonight - making the most of not having the children and I'm sat ready to go out (not like me:haha:) so I thought I would quickly pop on:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hiya garfs Stella is great thanks, I didn't want to harp on about her as it's a bit of a kicker for you guys but she is bloody lush, she hardly cries and sleeps really well, in fact last night she slept 5 hours straight! I recon she'll make up for it tonight tho lol
Hope you had a good night out, enjoy yourself you deserve it xx


----------



## Starry Night

pink - my scan is on Thursday! Getting both nervous and excited. 

I'm glad you're enjoying Stella so much!


----------



## ESwemba84

Just wanted to say I've decided to TTC this cycle!! I'm on CD 8 and feeling great! We started DTD last night since I already have EWCM. I have 4 days to get it in as much as possible, since I ovulate early, if at all. 2014 is my year. I WILL get pregnant this year!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Brunette- I can totally relate. My cycle after my loss at 6 months, it was completely messed up. I went from a 33day cycle to a 27 day. Horrible!!!! It through me completely off because I completely missed my fertile week!...

No as for the spots, my friend lost her baby 2months after me, she did get spots. Sucks, I know!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Just wanted to say I've decided to TTC this cycle!! I'm on CD 8 and feeling great! We started DTD last night since I already have EWCM. I have 4 days to get it in as much as possible, since I ovulate early, if at all. 2014 is my year. I WILL get pregnant this year!

Good luck!!! I hope we both get our :bfp:


----------



## mowat

Good luck Eswemba! Hoping we all get good news this month!


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Just wanted to say I've decided to TTC this cycle!! I'm on CD 8 and feeling great! We started DTD last night since I already have EWCM. I have 4 days to get it in as much as possible, since I ovulate early, if at all. 2014 is my year. I WILL get pregnant this year!

Thatta girl. Good luck. 

We are thinking of trying sooner than later. My home care nurse recommended I get any more children I wanted out of the way and I think that might be for the best because I don't want to be 40 and taking care of a toddler so around summer next year, we may just go back to TTC. In the meantime, I am thinking of staying off birth control so I don't mess with my hormones too much. I didn't like the very last birth control pill I was on. While it was the best one for me to prevent a spike in my blood pressure as the other pills were suspected to have done, it killed my sex drive. When I came off it, the sex drive came right back. Weird. Anyhow, I hope everyone is doing well. I had a good Christmas holiday and am looking forward to New Year's Eve.


----------



## MamaTex

garfie said:


> Brunette - Is this the first cycle after your loss? - sometimes our body does wacky things :growlmad:
> 
> Eye - Hope you get some answers soon - spotting is never good - unless it's implantation of course:winkwink:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies - this thread is growing again.:flower:
> 
> I keep stalking but not posting much - as nothing much to say really:cry: Hubby goes for his SA tomorrow :happydance: and I am waiting for my blood results - to see if these old eggs are past it or not:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck to everyone :)

I can't wait to see the back of 2013, it has been an awful year!

I have ordered some Agnus Castus in the hope it will sort my whacky cycles out. They've been a mess since we started TTC in June.


----------



## Starry Night

MamaTex said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say I've decided to TTC this cycle!! I'm on CD 8 and feeling great! We started DTD last night since I already have EWCM. I have 4 days to get it in as much as possible, since I ovulate early, if at all. 2014 is my year. I WILL get pregnant this year!
> 
> Thatta girl. Good luck.
> 
> We are thinking of trying sooner than later. My home care nurse recommended I get any more children I wanted out of the way and I think that might be for the best because I don't want to be 40 and taking care of a toddler so around summer next year, we may just go back to TTC. In the meantime, I am thinking of staying off birth control so I don't mess with my hormones too much. I didn't like the very last birth control pill I was on. While it was the best one for me to prevent a spike in my blood pressure as the other pills were suspected to have done, it killed my sex drive. When I came off it, the sex drive came right back. Weird. Anyhow, I hope everyone is doing well. I had a good Christmas holiday and am looking forward to New Year's Eve.Click to expand...


ES - I'm excited for you and your optimism! I really hope you get your bfp soon!

Mama - I never went back on the pill after DS either. Most pills left me feeling gross and bloated. One even made me bi-polar--no word of a lie. There was one I was OK while on it, but as soon as I went off I felt miserable! I was getting chest pains and nausea and all sorts of wonderful things like that. Because of that I refuse to go back. Once we're done with kids DH is going for the vasectomy. Otherwise we just use condoms. We don't like them, but yeah....no more pill for me.

If you start TTC next year your kids won't be crazy close so it sounds like it would be a nice gap yet you'll still be in 'baby mode'.


----------



## ESwemba84

I just remembered someone else on a different forum using optimism and it worked for them. Why not me? I'm feeling good about this cycle!


----------



## mackjess

ES, I am optimistic your optimism is going to work! Sending you all my PMA!


----------



## mowat

I'll jump on that optimism train!


----------



## eyemom

I like this idea. I want on board this optimism train. But I'm kind of bad at it sometimes. :)

7 days of spotting. Somewhat unrelated Dr appt tomorrow. Fx for good info.


----------



## mowat

Looking forward to hearing what the doctor says tomorrow Eye. Let us know.


----------



## mowat

I managed to get an appointment later in the month with a gynecologist (it's all we've got in the area). If I don't get a bfp before then I'm going to ask for a bigger dose of femera, and see what my other options are.


----------



## Calitronagrl

Feeling a bit sad this morning. Hubby and I are suppose to be doing the deed every night. Unfortunately, I came home from work with a sore throat and now DH doesn't want to do anything, because he doesn't want to get sick (which I completely understand). Going to urgent care this morning to see if they can get me some antibiotics so we won't miss our window. I am suppose to be ovulating from now until the 4th.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> I like this idea. I want on board this optimism train. But I'm kind of bad at it sometimes. :)
> 
> 7 days of spotting. Somewhat unrelated Dr appt tomorrow. Fx for good info.

Hopefully it's good news. Fx'd for you!

Calitronagrl- aww that sucks. Hopefully this will pass by the end of today!


----------



## eyemom

Well ladies, had my Dr appt today.

(BTW, spotting is still going strong, I'm 8 dpo so that's 8 days.)

Dr thought it was totally weird, too. Along with my poor sleep, thinks maybe something hormonal, but since it's never happened before, going to see if it is a one-off or if it continues. But I am to talk to him if it continues in the next cycle.

Talked about maybe something to do with progesterone, but I'm CD23/8 dpo so a little late to check it. He said we could, just against the day 21 norms he wasn't sure how useful the information would be.

So I got my script for Clomid. I could have picked it up on the way home, but I must really be in denial about how screwed up this cycle is. I don't want to pick it up (pay for it) until my new cycle starts. Going to do 50 mg CD 5-9. Hope this spotting lets up or I'll never know which day is CD1.


----------



## Calitronagrl

Thanks Mariahs Mom. I have some antibiotics I am taking now. Although I am feeling some pains so I think I might be ovulating now. We did the deed on Sunday, so I am hoping it will be enough. Going to see if I can get him to try tonight if I can.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Well ladies, had my Dr appt today.
> 
> (BTW, spotting is still going strong, I'm 8 dpo so that's 8 days.)
> 
> Dr thought it was totally weird, too. Along with my poor sleep, thinks maybe something hormonal, but since it's never happened before, going to see if it is a one-off or if it continues. But I am to talk to him if it continues in the next cycle.
> 
> Talked about maybe something to do with progesterone, but I'm CD23/8 dpo so a little late to check it. He said we could, just against the day 21 norms he wasn't sure how useful the information would be.
> 
> So I got my script for Clomid. I could have picked it up on the way home, but I must really be in denial about how screwed up this cycle is. I don't want to pick it up (pay for it) until my new cycle starts. Going to do 50 mg CD 5-9. Hope this spotting lets up or I'll never know which day is CD1.

Ugh, you poor thing. How strange to be spotting like you are. I hope it clears up soon and you won't need that clomid! 2014 is our year girl!!! :dust: Hang in there.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Calitronagrl said:


> Feeling a bit sad this morning. Hubby and I are suppose to be doing the deed every night. Unfortunately, I came home from work with a sore throat and now DH doesn't want to do anything, because he doesn't want to get sick (which I completely understand). Going to urgent care this morning to see if they can get me some antibiotics so we won't miss our window. I am suppose to be ovulating from now until the 4th.

Oh well poo...that stinks girl. Sorry you're sick. My hubby doesn't like to be with me when i'm sick either but i'm evil and try to hide it or make it seem like just allergies and we do it and then he's sick a day later. He gets so mad at me. He, he...oops! You hang in there. Why do you have to dtd every single night? Every other is perfectly sufficient! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> I managed to get an appointment later in the month with a gynecologist (it's all we've got in the area). If I don't get a bfp before then I'm going to ask for a bigger dose of femera, and see what my other options are.

Good luck sweetie, hang in there!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> Good Luck to everyone :)
> 
> I can't wait to see the back of 2013, it has been an awful year!
> 
> I have ordered some Agnus Castus in the hope it will sort my whacky cycles out. They've been a mess since we started TTC in June.

AGREED! Bring on 2014! Fresh start, new hope! :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Happy New Year everyone

May 2014 bring us all health and happiness and our rainbows 

I hope you all get your bfps soon

I have my scan on Saturday at 6+3 and I'm so scared. Anyone know what I can expect so early? It's private and their scan machine is great.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i will O tomorrow due to timed cycles and medicine. Had my u/s today and it was perfect. 3 perfectly mature follies. one on the left and two on the right, measuring 23mm, 22mm, and 20mm. Perfect lining too. got my trigger shot, now we just wait. If not luck this cycle, next cycle we are doing IUI!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Thanks Mariahs Mom. I have some antibiotics I am taking now. Although I am feeling some pains so I think I might be ovulating now. We did the deed on Sunday, so I am hoping it will be enough. Going to see if I can get him to try tonight if I can.

Well that's good! You definitely disguise them as allergies like ttcbabyisom lol. I think if you give a convincing story like your doctor said it's just a sinus cold, then he will be good to go lol...

And I agree wit ttcbabyisom, every other day should be fine. When I got pregnant with my daughter, we BD like twice a week. So you should be fine.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Happy New Year everyone
> 
> May 2014 bring us all health and happiness and our rainbows
> 
> I hope you all get your bfps soon
> 
> I have my scan on Saturday at 6+3 and I'm so scared. Anyone know what I can expect so early? It's private and their scan machine is great.

Why are you scared? Is there anything going on that is causing you to be alarmed?


----------



## eyemom

ttcbabyisom said:


> i will O tomorrow due to timed cycles and medicine. Had my u/s today and it was perfect. 3 perfectly mature follies. one on the left and two on the right, measuring 23mm, 22mm, and 20mm. Perfect lining too. got my trigger shot, now we just wait. If not luck this cycle, next cycle we are doing IUI!!! :happydance:

That sounds soooo perfect! Good luck!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> i will O tomorrow due to timed cycles and medicine. Had my u/s today and it was perfect. 3 perfectly mature follies. one on the left and two on the right, measuring 23mm, 22mm, and 20mm. Perfect lining too. got my trigger shot, now we just wait. If not luck this cycle, next cycle we are doing IUI!!! :happydance:

Yay! That's exciting. I know that scan gave you the extra burst of enthusiasm. It sounds very promising that this cycle will be your cycle; I mean why not? Lol...

How long are your cycles? O on CD15 sounds like a 29-30 day?


----------



## Calitronagrl

I wish I could have faked my sickness. :nope: Unfortunately, with strep throat you can easily tell I am sick. My voice changes and I can't stop coughing. I get this once a year so he knows when I am really sick. Its okay though, I got the antibiotics and by tonight I shouldn't be contagious, or at least that is what I am going to tell my DH. :haha:

I guess we don't need to BD every night, but that is what we did the last time I got pregnant. There is nothing wrong with my DH, but I just have a hard time getting pregnant. So I figured it would give us the best chance possible if we BD every night. I am sure my endometrosis haven't came back so soon, but at the same time I am a bit paranoid. It did take me 5 months after my last surgery to get pregnant, so it might take as long after my D&C. :shrug:


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone
> 
> May 2014 bring us all health and happiness and our rainbows
> 
> I hope you all get your bfps soon
> 
> I have my scan on Saturday at 6+3 and I'm so scared. Anyone know what I can expect so early? It's private and their scan machine is great.
> 
> Why are you scared? Is there anything going on that is causing you to be alarmed?Click to expand...


I'm just really nervous, last time I had a scan with my MC all I saw was an empty sac and it was heartbreaking I'm so scared for it to go wrong.

Not had any bleeding and the nausea has kicked in and have sore boobs etc

I've booked a load of early scans to try and help me relax but finding to hard to chill


----------



## eyemom

Calitronagrl if you don't mind my asking, what were your endo symptoms leading up to your diagnosis? It's something I'm always paranoid about, but I'm paranoid about a lot of things with no real basis other than I wonder about everything since I can't seem to get pg anymore!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> I wish I could have faked my sickness. :nope: Unfortunately, with strep throat you can easily tell I am sick. My voice changes and I can't stop coughing. I get this once a year so he knows when I am really sick. Its okay though, I got the antibiotics and by tonight I shouldn't be contagious, or at least that is what I am going to tell my DH. :haha:
> 
> I guess we don't need to BD every night, but that is what we did the last time I got pregnant. There is nothing wrong with my DH, but I just have a hard time getting pregnant. So I figured it would give us the best chance possible if we BD every night. I am sure my endometrosis haven't came back so soon, but at the same time I am a bit paranoid. It did take me 5 months after my last surgery to get pregnant, so it might take as long after my D&C. :shrug:

Oh I definitely understand. I would feel the same way. You've had a difficult journey. We all have so I understand that you want to give yourself the best chance of conceiving! 

For me, my fear is more so once I am pregnant! I lost my daughter so late (6months) so I do not have the luxury of being calm when ppl say I am "in the safe zone" after 12weeks. I am that 1% and that shit sucks :cry: So you and I will worry together through this journey!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone
> 
> May 2014 bring us all health and happiness and our rainbows
> 
> I hope you all get your bfps soon
> 
> I have my scan on Saturday at 6+3 and I'm so scared. Anyone know what I can expect so early? It's private and their scan machine is great.
> 
> Why are you scared? Is there anything going on that is causing you to be alarmed?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just really nervous, last time I had a scan with my MC all I saw was an empty sac and it was heartbreaking I'm so scared for it to go wrong.
> 
> Not had any bleeding and the nausea has kicked in and have sore boobs etc
> 
> I've booked a load of early scans to try and help me relax but finding to hard to chillClick to expand...

Now I definitely understand where you are coming from. The first scan I had with my daughter at 4weeks, there was only a sac and I was so disappointed but the doc said it was normal. And until my preterm labor she was perfect. I had a short cervix & an infection which caused my preterm labor....

I know there is nothing no one can say or do to get you to stop worrying. The moment you hold that baby in your arms, I know you will finally breath. At least that's how I am going to be. When you lose a baby, we are robbed of the beauty of being pregnant because all we do is worry! It sucks but you are not alone.


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you. I'm so sorry for your loss. You are a brave lady X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Thank you. I'm so sorry for your loss. You are a brave lady X

Thanks! You are too. Getting back on the horse and never stop trying! I'm sure Saturday will be fine, but definitely keep us updated :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Calitronagrl

eyemom said:


> Calitronagrl if you don't mind my asking, what were your endo symptoms leading up to your diagnosis? It's something I'm always paranoid about, but I'm paranoid about a lot of things with no real basis other than I wonder about everything since I can't seem to get pg anymore!

Don't mind at all. I was always having sharp pains on my lower right side of my abdomen. It wasn't a constant pain like all the time, but more than once a week it would happen. Sometimes the pain would last for more than 5 minutes and it would be so strong that it would make me stop and bend over for a sec. Kinda like a muscle spasm. Towards my last surgery to have it removed, the pain was starting to shoot down my right leg into my knee. 
Another sign was me just not getting pregnant. My DH and I were together for 3 years at that point in time, and not once did I get pregnant. So that was another red flag that I might have had it. 
My first Gyno did a pelvic exam, an ultrasound and then a Laparoscopic surgery and found nothing. The second Gyno did the same, but during the ultrasound he realized I was feeling discomfort when he went to the right side to look at my ovary. He did the Laparoscopic surgery again and found the endometrosis. He cauterize it off and it wasn't until 5 months after I finally did get pregnant.


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could have faked my sickness. :nope: Unfortunately, with strep throat you can easily tell I am sick. My voice changes and I can't stop coughing. I get this once a year so he knows when I am really sick. Its okay though, I got the antibiotics and by tonight I shouldn't be contagious, or at least that is what I am going to tell my DH. :haha:
> 
> I guess we don't need to BD every night, but that is what we did the last time I got pregnant. There is nothing wrong with my DH, but I just have a hard time getting pregnant. So I figured it would give us the best chance possible if we BD every night. I am sure my endometrosis haven't came back so soon, but at the same time I am a bit paranoid. It did take me 5 months after my last surgery to get pregnant, so it might take as long after my D&C. :shrug:
> 
> Oh I definitely understand. I would feel the same way. You've had a difficult journey. We all have so I understand that you want to give yourself the best chance of conceiving!
> 
> For me, my fear is more so once I am pregnant! I lost my daughter so late (6months) so I do not have the luxury of being calm when ppl say I am "in the safe zone" after 12weeks. I am that 1% and that shit sucks :cry: So you and I will worry together through this journey!Click to expand...

:hugs: You definitely have gone through a difficult journey. I wouldn't even know how I would feel if I was in your situation. You are definitely a one tough lady. We just have to try and stay positive and know that one day we will get our little miracles. At least now the doctors know what our situations are and maybe they will have a better plan for us when that next time comes around?


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for sharing. Sorry for what you've been though. :hugs: I have mild aches from time to time but a lot of it I wonder if it's because I'm looking for something at this point. Sounds like in your experience it'll really get your attention.


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, cd4 here and I've been having weird cramping off and on. Was incredibly bad this afternoon, and I thought I might be getting flu, but the pain feels more uterus-y. Sorry if tmi, but some diarrhea this afternoon too. Wonder what's going on now? Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Calitronagrl

eyemom said:


> Thanks for sharing. Sorry for what you've been though. :hugs: I have mild aches from time to time but a lot of it I wonder if it's because I'm looking for something at this point. Sounds like in your experience it'll really get your attention.

No problem. For every woman with endometrosis is different. Some women feel pains and others don't. For me I had a mild case of it, but I am one of those lucky few that can feel everything going on down there. :blush:
For instance, I can feel me ovulating right now. I have read stories where women will have an extreme case of it and not have any symptoms at all. The only way to determine if you truly have it is by having the laparoscopic surgery. If you are concerned about it, then I would just say something to your doctor and he will let you know whether or not if he recommends doing so. 
I think after a year of trying and nothing is happening and there are no other signs of infertility then it wouldn't hurt to entertain the idea. The doctors will do a pelvic exam and an ultrasound to rule all other explanations out before recommending on doing the surgery since it does have its risks. They rarely happen like all other surgeries, but it does happen. 
They will even test your SO to make sure there is nothing wrong with him as well. That is the steps they took with me and once they realize there was really nothing else was wrong they did the surgery and found the endometrosis and a cyst on my right ovary. They were even able to check my fallopian tubes to ensure they weren't blocked in any way.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks :) we've done most of the other things you mentioned. I get the impression my dr likes to keep things minimally invasive as much as he can. But I guess I don't know as I've never flat out asked him about it. I'm excited to try the clomid but now I'm worried, being unexplained, that we're just trying stuff that's doomed to fail.

I don't know what to make of that, mowat. But happy new year to you too!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone goodness a lot has happened, I've just managed to get some time to myself so I'm having a bath how long the peace will last is anyone's guess. 

Starry I'm loosing track of my days Thursday omg that's tomorrow isn't it,
?! Can't wait you're finding out the gender aren't you? I want to guess girl as this thread needs more girlies but I'm kinda leaning towards boy, it doesn't matter tho does it as long as they're healthy and course they will be!
Everyone else good luck well done, loving the positive attitude es, this deffo has to be your year!
Hope you all had great nights last night, I fed through midnight and was in bed by 12.30 lol were so rock!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> i will O tomorrow due to timed cycles and medicine. Had my u/s today and it was perfect. 3 perfectly mature follies. one on the left and two on the right, measuring 23mm, 22mm, and 20mm. Perfect lining too. got my trigger shot, now we just wait. If not luck this cycle, next cycle we are doing IUI!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! That's exciting. I know that scan gave you the extra burst of enthusiasm. It sounds very promising that this cycle will be your cycle; I mean why not? Lol...
> 
> How long are your cycles? O on CD15 sounds like a 29-30 day?Click to expand...

I know, right?! 

I'm a 28-dayer, sometimes 29. I O based on whatever day my trigger is due to the fertility meds. It's so crazy. One month they had me take the femara days 3-7 so i got my trigger on day 12 and o'd on cd13 because you O around 36 hours later so the last 2 cycles i've taken the femara days 5-9 which means i trigger on cd14, making me O on cd15. I still get my period roughly on cd28 or 29. It's crazy how right on time everything is even while taking the progesterone up until AF.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> i will O tomorrow due to timed cycles and medicine. Had my u/s today and it was perfect. 3 perfectly mature follies. one on the left and two on the right, measuring 23mm, 22mm, and 20mm. Perfect lining too. got my trigger shot, now we just wait. If not luck this cycle, next cycle we are doing IUI!!! :happydance:
> 
> That sounds soooo perfect! Good luck!Click to expand...

your chart is still looking good. now it needs to start going up and up instead of back down.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Happy New Year everyone
> 
> May 2014 bring us all health and happiness and our rainbows
> 
> I hope you all get your bfps soon
> 
> I have my scan on Saturday at 6+3 and I'm so scared. Anyone know what I can expect so early? It's private and their scan machine is great.


https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

Week 6  Gestational Age (Fetal age 4 weeks)

5 ½ to 6 ½ weeks is usually a very good time to detect either a fetal pole or even a fetal heart beat by vaginal ultrasound. The fetal pole is the first visible sign of a developing embryo. This pole structure actually has some curve to it with the embryos head at one end and what looks like a tail at the other end. The fetal pole now allows for crown to rump measurements (CRL) to be taken, so that pregnancy dating can be a bit more accurate. The fetal pole may be seen at a crown-rump length (CRL) of 2-4mm, and the heartbeat may be seen as a regular flutter when the CRL has reached 5mm.

If a vaginal ultrasound is done and no fetal pole or cardiac activity is seen, another ultrasound scan should be done in 3-7 days. Due to the fact that pregnancy dating can be wrong, it would be much too early at this point to make a clear diagnosis on the outcome of the pregnancy.

Week 7  Gestational Age (Fetal Age 5 weeks)

Generally from 6 ½ -7 weeks is the time when a heartbeat can be detected and viability can be assessed. A normal heartbeat at 6-7 weeks would be 90-110 beats per minute. The presence of an embryonic heartbeat is an assuring sign of the health of the pregnancy. Once a heartbeat is detected, the chance of the pregnancy continuing ranges from 70-90% dependent on what type of ultrasound is used. If the embryo is less than 5mm CRL, it is possible for it to be healthy without showing a heartbeat, though a follow up scan in 5-7 days should show cardiac activity.

If your doctor is concerned about miscarriage, blighted ovum, or ectopic pregnancy, the gestational sac and fetal pole (if visible) will be measured to determine what type of development should be seen. The guideline is that if the gestational sac measures >16-18mm with no fetal pole or the fetal pole measures 5mm with no heartbeat (by vaginal ultrasound), then a diagnosis of miscarriage or blighted ovum is made. If the fetal pole is too small to take an accurate measurement, then a repeat scan should be done in 3-5 days. If there is absence of a fetal pole, then further testing should be done to rule out the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you that's really helpful


----------



## eyemom

:) One of those down days it was because I woke up at 5:45 instead of 7:15. So it looks worse than maybe it is. That first dip might be my estrogen surge but who knows, lol.

Hey everybody I'm 9dpo and so far no spotting today woohoo! :wohoo: Last several days it's been mostly in the morning/early afternoon hours then tapers off by evening. It's 1:45 pm here now so hopefully I'm good for the day.

I think maybe a couple of ladies in this thread have tried Clomid, so I'll try this question here. I've heard it can have no bearing on progesterone. But I've heard it can make me ovulate better and so the better egg means better corpus luteum which makes more progesterone. This idea makes sense to me, but maybe I just want it to fix everything!

I'm definitely feeling "out" this cycle, but since I can never really give up all hope, I'll probably test on Saturday. Maybe all that spotting was from a super amazingly epic egg bursting forth, lol. Hahahah okay I'm kidding.


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Calitronagrl said:


> I wish I could have faked my sickness. :nope: Unfortunately, with strep throat you can easily tell I am sick. My voice changes and I can't stop coughing. I get this once a year so he knows when I am really sick. Its okay though, I got the antibiotics and by tonight I shouldn't be contagious, or at least that is what I am going to tell my DH. :haha:
> 
> I guess we don't need to BD every night, but that is what we did the last time I got pregnant. There is nothing wrong with my DH, but I just have a hard time getting pregnant. So I figured it would give us the best chance possible if we BD every night. I am sure my endometrosis haven't came back so soon, but at the same time I am a bit paranoid. It did take me 5 months after my last surgery to get pregnant, so it might take as long after my D&C. :shrug:

Ha, my voice changes too right now and i'm a coughing fool! but it's like i don't give my DH an option. Especially with being on the fertility meds and doing a trigger and the doc telling us the 3 days to DO IT, we do it no matter how we're feeeling. My DH doesn't like to waste money. :haha::blush:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> i will O tomorrow due to timed cycles and medicine. Had my u/s today and it was perfect. 3 perfectly mature follies. one on the left and two on the right, measuring 23mm, 22mm, and 20mm. Perfect lining too. got my trigger shot, now we just wait. If not luck this cycle, next cycle we are doing IUI!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! That's exciting. I know that scan gave you the extra burst of enthusiasm. It sounds very promising that this cycle will be your cycle; I mean why not? Lol...
> 
> How long are your cycles? O on CD15 sounds like a 29-30 day?Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?!
> 
> I'm a 28-dayer, sometimes 29. I O based on whatever day my trigger is due to the fertility meds. It's so crazy. One month they had me take the femara days 3-7 so i got my trigger on day 12 and o'd on cd13 because you O around 36 hours later so the last 2 cycles i've taken the femara days 5-9 which means i trigger on cd14, making me O on cd15. I still get my period roughly on cd28 or 29. It's crazy how right on time everything is even while taking the progesterone up until AF.Click to expand...

Oh wow that's cool to be able to control your O day. I wish I could! A 28 day cycle seems to be the most desired cycle. It seems like it will make conceiving easier.. I hope that this is your cycle this month to get your BFP.

I used to be a 33-dayer pre baby but my last cycle was 27 days. Now I'm in my 3rd cycle since my loss and idk if it's my normal 33 or the new 27 lol. So I based my O day off of the 27 day cycle & the 33 day cycle to be safe. I took BC for one month but got right off of it and my period was normal but the second cycle was short and completely different :shrug:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could have faked my sickness. :nope: Unfortunately, with strep throat you can easily tell I am sick. My voice changes and I can't stop coughing. I get this once a year so he knows when I am really sick. Its okay though, I got the antibiotics and by tonight I shouldn't be contagious, or at least that is what I am going to tell my DH. :haha:
> 
> I guess we don't need to BD every night, but that is what we did the last time I got pregnant. There is nothing wrong with my DH, but I just have a hard time getting pregnant. So I figured it would give us the best chance possible if we BD every night. I am sure my endometrosis haven't came back so soon, but at the same time I am a bit paranoid. It did take me 5 months after my last surgery to get pregnant, so it might take as long after my D&C. :shrug:
> 
> Oh I definitely understand. I would feel the same way. You've had a difficult journey. We all have so I understand that you want to give yourself the best chance of conceiving!
> 
> For me, my fear is more so once I am pregnant! I lost my daughter so late (6months) so I do not have the luxury of being calm when ppl say I am "in the safe zone" after 12weeks. I am that 1% and that shit sucks :cry: So you and I will worry together through this journey!Click to expand...

Ugh, that just makes me so sad for you girl...yeah, you can't completely "not worry" until you have that baby in your arms. That is my fear too. I've never made it to 12 weeks or even 11 but i just know i'll worry up until viability day. It's just in us. We can't help it. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> hmmm, cd4 here and i've been having weird cramping off and on. Was incredibly bad this afternoon, and i thought i might be getting flu, but the pain feels more uterus-y. Sorry if tmi, but some diarrhea this afternoon too. Wonder what's going on now? Happy new year everyone!

happy new year!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Hmmm, cd4 here and I've been having weird cramping off and on. Was incredibly bad this afternoon, and I thought I might be getting flu, but the pain feels more uterus-y. Sorry if tmi, but some diarrhea this afternoon too. Wonder what's going on now? Happy New Year everyone!

I see you're doing femara and progesterone. me too! and estrogen too? What's that do? do you get an u/s halfway through and a hcg trigger shot too? :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Thank you that's really helpful

:hugs:

Everything is going to be great Saturday!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> :) One of those down days it was because I woke up at 5:45 instead of 7:15. So it looks worse than maybe it is. That first dip might be my estrogen surge but who knows, lol.
> 
> Hey everybody I'm 9dpo and so far no spotting today woohoo! :wohoo: Last several days it's been mostly in the morning/early afternoon hours then tapers off by evening. It's 1:45 pm here now so hopefully I'm good for the day.
> 
> I think maybe a couple of ladies in this thread have tried Clomid, so I'll try this question here. I've heard it can have no bearing on progesterone. But I've heard it can make me ovulate better and so the better egg means better corpus luteum which makes more progesterone. This idea makes sense to me, but maybe I just want it to fix everything!
> 
> I'm definitely feeling "out" this cycle, but since I can never really give up all hope, I'll probably test on Saturday. Maybe all that spotting was from a super amazingly epic egg bursting forth, lol. Hahahah okay I'm kidding.

i have great hope for you still this cycle!

I've only done 2 rounds of clomid and my first one was successful...although we lost them, it still worked. Good luck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> i will O tomorrow due to timed cycles and medicine. Had my u/s today and it was perfect. 3 perfectly mature follies. one on the left and two on the right, measuring 23mm, 22mm, and 20mm. Perfect lining too. got my trigger shot, now we just wait. If not luck this cycle, next cycle we are doing IUI!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! That's exciting. I know that scan gave you the extra burst of enthusiasm. It sounds very promising that this cycle will be your cycle; I mean why not? Lol...
> 
> How long are your cycles? O on CD15 sounds like a 29-30 day?Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?!
> 
> I'm a 28-dayer, sometimes 29. I O based on whatever day my trigger is due to the fertility meds. It's so crazy. One month they had me take the femara days 3-7 so i got my trigger on day 12 and o'd on cd13 because you O around 36 hours later so the last 2 cycles i've taken the femara days 5-9 which means i trigger on cd14, making me O on cd15. I still get my period roughly on cd28 or 29. It's crazy how right on time everything is even while taking the progesterone up until AF.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow that's cool to be able to control your O day. I wish I could! A 28 day cycle seems to be the most desired cycle. It seems like it will make conceiving easier.. I hope that this is your cycle this month to get your BFP.
> 
> I used to be a 33-dayer pre baby but my last cycle was 27 days. Now I'm in my 3rd cycle since my loss and idk if it's my normal 33 or the new 27 lol. So I based my O day off of the 27 day cycle & the 33 day cycle to be safe. I took BC for one month but got right off of it and my period was normal but the second cycle was short and completely different :shrug:Click to expand...

Well i'm not super hopeful for this cycle only because it's now cycle 3 on femara and no luck yet even with everything in perfect sync. So we shall see i guess. :wacko:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Oh ok well let's keep our fingers crossed for each other!!


----------



## Kat S

Fun with OPKs! My dollar store shows ovulation but the Clearblue gave me an open circle (not close yet). We're just gonna start home inseminations tonight and go through the weekend.

Good luck to everyone where ever you are in your cycle!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: 
AF is on her way out, will start BDing soon and hope that I O on time this month! Hope your all ok :)


----------



## nevergivingup

HAPPY NEW YEARS LADIES!!!!!! 

FX for everyone!!!!! Y'all ladies are amazing!!! I'm very grateful that I had you all in my life when I was going through so I am rooting for y'all every second. Every day I'm lurking bc I know you all will get what you all deserve, A Beautiful Child maybe not today or tomorrow but one day soon!!! This year is the year DONT GIVE UP ON WHAT YOU ALL DESERVE!!!!!

Love to All!!! WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS YEAR!!


----------



## Calitronagrl

Hope everyone's new year is starting out right for them. Was still feeling a bit crampy this morning so not sure whether I ovulated last night and feeling the after effects or if I am still gearing up to it. DH and I BD on Tuesday night, but we were both exhausted last night to do anything. Going to BD again tonight and hope that we caught the egg this month. My cycles now are about 31 days long, making today CD14, so guess I will start counting down the days when AF is suppose to arrive. Anyone else around the same time as me? Feeling pretty good about this month, but will be okay if it is not our month. 
:dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Kat and calitrongal! Catch those eggies!!!

calitron - if your cycles are 31 days long then you still have a few days to ovulate. You're still in it!

afm - scan is today. I can feel the baby so I'm more worried they'll find a complication of some sort. I had uterine notching with my son and I'm so worried I'll have it again. My OB said that you don't necessarily get it every pregnancy but what I've read online says different. Sometimes it is hard to know who is right. My OB isn't concerned because I was still able to go full term without intervention (some girls with notching go on blood thinners but I just had to be on bed rest) but I do think there was some reduced growth. At 27 weeks he was in the 97th percentile but he was born in the 40th.

Also hoping to find out the gender today!

And Happy New Year!!! Excited to see more bfps in the near future. :)


----------



## Kat S

Thanks, Starry!

I'm so excited for you! Check in with us when you find out the gender. If you have a preference, I hope your wish is granted :)


----------



## Starry Night

I do have a preference (girl) but I know beggars can't be choosers. My son is such a darling that last night I decided another one of him wouldn't be so bad. I'd miss having a chance to have a mother/daughter bond like the one I have with my mom but that's OK too. Or at least, I will be OK with it once I have a little cry over never having a girl. 

we're having car troubles right now so I'm hoping we can get it fixed before we have to leave.


----------



## Kat S

Ugh, what is it with cars right now? Both my car and my husband's car had the dreaded "check engine" light come on. Mine will cost $300 to fix and his will cost $900 to fix.


----------



## garfie

Starry - Fingers crossed for you - but I here you a little girl would be welcomed here too - but so long as it's healthy.:cloud9:

Will be waiting for your update:flower:

AFM - I was nearly single in the New Year - stalk my journal if you wish to know what happened - don't want to clog up this thread!

Anyway lots of new faces here - so good luck ladies and I hope you all get what your heart desires in 2014:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

garfie said:


> Starry - Fingers crossed for you - but I here you a little girl would be welcomed here too - but so long as it's healthy.:cloud9:
> 
> Will be waiting for your update:flower:
> 
> AFM - I was nearly single in the New Year - stalk my journal if you wish to know what happened - don't want to clog up this thread!
> 
> Anyway lots of new faces here - so good luck ladies and I hope you all get what your heart desires in 2014:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Happy New Year to you as well. I read your journal entry and all I can say is WOOOOOOOWWWWW. That was a crazy ordeal...I agree with you when you didn't feel like it was fair to choose between your husband or a baby, especially since it wasn't said before all the TTC started! I'm glad it all worked out tho.

If you are preggo then it was meant to be; def in the cards for u! FX'D!!
:dust: :spermy::bfp:


----------



## VivianJean

Hey ladies - mind if I join? I'm Amelia - ttc again... one termination and one MC at 7+5 after a heartbeat... it's been a rough shitty confusing road.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Amelia. Glad you popped on over!


----------



## mowat

Good luck at your u/s Starry---hope it's a girlie!

How are you today Eye? Chart looks good. 

Hi Kat! Good luck with the insemination---have I mentioned I hate opks?

Someone asked about estrogen, can't remember who. I was just using a naturopathic estrogen "support", but I'm not using it this cycle. We timed everything perfectly last time and I didn't get pregnant, so I decided to skip the stuff this time. Really hoping we can get the timing right this month. I'm ready to look for other options if I'm not pregnant this month (although I guess we haven't been trying long). I guess we can always try a bigger dose of femera to try and speed things up.

Hoping this is your month Garfie!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

VivianJean said:


> Hey ladies - mind if I join? I'm Amelia - ttc again... one termination and one MC at 7+5 after a heartbeat... it's been a rough shitty confusing road.

Hey Amelia...Welcome. I had a termination at 19 (I'm 28 now) and loss my daughter at 6 months preg. So we are in the same boat and I know how u feel...this is a great forum!


----------



## VivianJean

I'm dreadfully sorry about the loss of your daughter. I'm sure the pain is immeasurable.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

VivianJean said:


> I'm dreadfully sorry about the loss of your daughter. I'm sure the pain is immeasurable.

Thanks...It's been 4 months since it happened so each day gets easier. Plus my fiancé and I have started TTC again so I'm pretty excited abt that...have you begun trying again?


----------



## VivianJean

As soon as the bleeding stopped we started again (MC on the 21st of Dec). This is the last month that my husband and I are living apart (for work) so we BD'd many times while we were together over Christmas and NY and we'll be back in the same state by Feb 1st... but I've no idea when I'll be ovulating so it's incredibly frustrating. After the termination it took months to get back on track and I'm really scared the MC will do the same thing to me.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So I hope this is a good sign. Today I am noticing cramping (9DPO if I base it off my old 33day cycle or 12 DPO) which is something I only experience while having my period. The only only other time I had cramping without a period was when I was pregnant...I hope this is a good sign!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Mariahs Mom said:


> So I hope this is a good sign. Today I am noticing cramping (9DPO if I base it off my old 33day cycle or 12 DPO) which is something I only experience while having my period. The only only other time I had cramping without a period was when I was pregnant...I hope this is a good sign!!!

So do i!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

VivianJean said:


> As soon as the bleeding stopped we started again (MC on the 21st of Dec). This is the last month that my husband and I are living apart (for work) so we BD'd many times while we were together over Christmas and NY and we'll be back in the same state by Feb 1st... but I've no idea when I'll be ovulating so it's incredibly frustrating. After the termination it took months to get back on track and I'm really scared the MC will do the same thing to me.

Oh ok. Well that's good you got right back to it. And I know what you mean, sometimes after a loss, it can take sometime to get your periods back to normal. After my loss, my periods got shorter so that threw me all off...hopefully for Feb will be your month and you will get your BABY!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

VivianJean said:


> As soon as the bleeding stopped we started again (MC on the 21st of Dec). This is the last month that my husband and I are living apart (for work) so we BD'd many times while we were together over Christmas and NY and we'll be back in the same state by Feb 1st... but I've no idea when I'll be ovulating so it's incredibly frustrating. After the termination it took months to get back on track and I'm really scared the MC will do the same thing to me.

O I really hope that's not the case for you this time :hugs: 

MariahsMum FX for you!

AFM - Nothing new, AF has finally left, begun temping again this morning so just waiting for O. Hoping this is a much shorter cycle and that I O sooner. I hate that my cycles are now long!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

VivianJean said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I hope this is a good sign. Today I am noticing cramping (9DPO if I base it off my old 33day cycle or 12 DPO) which is something I only experience while having my period. The only only other time I had cramping without a period was when I was pregnant...I hope this is a good sign!!!
> 
> So do i!!Click to expand...

I hope this is a good sign for both of us


----------



## VivianJean

*fist bump*


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> As soon as the bleeding stopped we started again (MC on the 21st of Dec). This is the last month that my husband and I are living apart (for work) so we BD'd many times while we were together over Christmas and NY and we'll be back in the same state by Feb 1st... but I've no idea when I'll be ovulating so it's incredibly frustrating. After the termination it took months to get back on track and I'm really scared the MC will do the same thing to me.
> 
> O I really hope that's not the case for you this time :hugs:
> 
> MariahsMum FX for you!
> 
> AFM - Nothing new, AF has finally left, begun temping again this morning so just waiting for O. Hoping this is a much shorter cycle and that I O sooner. I hate that my cycles are now long!Click to expand...

Thanks!! Fx'd for you too. 2014 will be our year...:dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Scan went quite well today but the technician wouldn't tell me the gender though he said he knew what it was. What a tease! (they're not allowed to tell as per hospital rules) but my OB can tell me. I just have to wait 2 weeks for my next appointment.

From what I saw (and I'm no expert) I would guess girl. My son was obviously a boy.


----------



## Tricia173

Starry Night said:


> Scan went quite well today but the technician wouldn't tell me the gender though he said he knew what it was. What a tease! (they're not allowed to tell as per hospital rules) but my OB can tell me. I just have to wait 2 weeks for my next appointment.
> 
> From what I saw (and I'm no expert) I would guess girl. My son was obviously a boy.

Glad to hear your sen went well!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> Scan went quite well today but the technician wouldn't tell me the gender though he said he knew what it was. What a tease! (they're not allowed to tell as per hospital rules) but my OB can tell me. I just have to wait 2 weeks for my next appointment.
> 
> From what I saw (and I'm no expert) I would guess girl. My son was obviously a boy.

Glad to hear everything went well today!

How far along are you? I know you are relieved you've reached and conquered another milestone in your pregnancy!!


----------



## mowat

Go Starry Go!


----------



## Starry Night

Mariahs Mom said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Scan went quite well today but the technician wouldn't tell me the gender though he said he knew what it was. What a tease! (they're not allowed to tell as per hospital rules) but my OB can tell me. I just have to wait 2 weeks for my next appointment.
> 
> From what I saw (and I'm no expert) I would guess girl. My son was obviously a boy.
> 
> Glad to hear everything went well today!
> 
> How far along are you? I know you are relieved you've reached and conquered another milestone in your pregnancy!!Click to expand...

I'm officially 19 weeks today but baby was measuring 5 days ahead. I'll have to ask my OB if it changes my due date or if it's just measuring big. Either way, I'm pleased. :)


----------



## Starry Night

sorry, double post. I thought computer ate my first post. apparently it didnt


----------



## eyemom

Oh starry I'm so happy! That's surprising to me that you have to wait about the baby's sex. Did you know going in that they wouldn't be able to tell you? I bet you are right though. :)

I can't be sure, but I think they might move your due date. I think it's something like 3 days or more they adjust it? With dd it was like a two day difference at my 18 wk anatomy scan so they left my due date alone. But I've slept since then so I could be totally off.


----------



## eyemom

mowat said:


> How are you today Eye? Chart looks good. !

*waves* thanks :) still spotting as of yesterday (10 dpo so 10 days straight!!!) but it's less, and temps are doing ok now. :) won't be temping this morning bc I've barely slept AND I'm out of town and purposely left my thermometer at home. :)

Came to a bed & breakfast to celebrate our 9th anniversary but my insomnia is in full force so today will be miserable. :( We're going to an art museum and probably driving home tonight if I can stay awake.

I don't know if I dare hope for a bfp this cycle with all the weird bleeding. I'd be too scared to enjoy it. :-/ I've felt "out" pretty much all along this time though so I probably don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## qwk

welcome vivianjean, and I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

starry - wow that is a tease! what a weird policy!!! glad the scan went well :)

good luck eyemom, and congrats on your anniversary! sorry to hear about the insomnia!


----------



## Kat S

Starry Night said:


> Scan went quite well today but the technician wouldn't tell me the gender though he said he knew what it was. What a tease! (they're not allowed to tell as per hospital rules) but my OB can tell me. I just have to wait 2 weeks for my next appointment.
> 
> From what I saw (and I'm no expert) I would guess girl. My son was obviously a boy.

Can't tell you?? It's YOUR baby in YOUR uterus!! That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! Well, I'm glad you could see the scan for yourself and make a determination. Stupid hospital rules...


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I knew about the policy going into the appointment but I was hoping for a tech who was willing to bend the rules (some have in the past). Apparently they used to not tell at all. It's a Catholic-based hospital so the reasoning was they don't want to cause gender-based abortions. but I think fear of litigation for mistakes is also a factor (seriously, why would anyone sue? It's never 100%). So I just have to wait. I just wish I got a print out so I could stare at it and even ask for others' opinions. I don't trust my guesses. ha ha

eyemom - happy 9th anniversary! Insomnia sucks but I hope you can enjoy your day anyways. For me I find I'm so full of adrenaline the day after a bad night's sleep that I tend to do OK. The next day however......

I hope your doctor can help figure out what is going on with the spotting. That's so odd. Even when not TTC it would be so annoying. No one wants to bleed that much.


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> mowat said:
> 
> 
> How are you today Eye? Chart looks good. !
> 
> *waves* thanks :) still spotting as of yesterday (10 dpo so 10 days straight!!!) but it's less, and temps are doing ok now. :) won't be temping this morning bc I've barely slept AND I'm out of town and purposely left my thermometer at home. :)
> 
> Came to a bed & breakfast to celebrate our 9th anniversary but my insomnia is in full force so today will be miserable. :( We're going to an art museum and probably driving home tonight if I can stay awake.
> 
> I don't know if I dare hope for a bfp this cycle with all the weird bleeding. I'd be too scared to enjoy it. :-/ I've felt "out" pretty much all along this time though so I probably don't have anything to worry about.Click to expand...

EEK, 10 days...how annoying! But if it's different maybe it's a good sign. I really hope so!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh starry that's wonderful news everything is fine all healthy and well? Not knowing the gender is annoying but a healthy bean is all any of us ever want, I'm soooo happy for you you so deserve it wahat a wonderful start to the year!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry, that' great! I hope your intuition is right, and it is a girl. 

AFM....CD 13, which means my fertile period is almost over.....fortunately I definitely covered all my bases this cycle! We've been like rabbits, lol. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, I know there really is something wrong with me. I've been praying morning and night for a pregnancy, so hopefully it'll happen. Still on the optimism train!


----------



## Kat S

ESwemba84 said:


> Starry, that' great! I hope your intuition is right, and it is a girl.
> 
> AFM....CD 13, which means my fertile period is almost over.....fortunately I definitely covered all my bases this cycle! We've been like rabbits, lol. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, I know there really is something wrong with me. I've been praying morning and night for a pregnancy, so hopefully it'll happen. Still on the optimism train!

Fingers crossed for you, ES!

I think I ovulated already around CD 9 or 10. We got in one session, so ...we'll see.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Starry, that' great! I hope your intuition is right, and it is a girl.
> 
> AFM....CD 13, which means my fertile period is almost over.....fortunately I definitely covered all my bases this cycle! We've been like rabbits, lol. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, I know there really is something wrong with me. I've been praying morning and night for a pregnancy, so hopefully it'll happen. Still on the optimism train!


Good luck! We are in the same boat, just waiting to see if we get our BFP....

This is only cycle 2 after losing my daughter and I'm hoping I sealed the deal this cycle. I'm usually 33 days but since delivery I've had a 27 day cycle so I made sure my fiancé and I did the deed to cover my possible O days for the 33 day cycle & the 27 day cycle. Fx'd for both of us. I'm boarding the optimism train with you!!!


----------



## VivianJean

How long did it take for you to O ladies after the MC? I'm on cd19 - I bled for about 10 days. Normally I would have O'd by CD 18 but I'm not even close by the looks of my temps and the still super negative OPKs. 

:( I took forever to get back on track after the termination but I was hoping that was because it was medical interference and the MC is a more natural thing for my body to deal with... but now I'm not so sure and it's really upsetting me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

CD23 for me and my LP was shorter too :(


----------



## VivianJean

Grrrr... 

That sucks.

I'm looking for either something super long or super short.... I guess I'm getting super long. 

ONLY good thing is that Pete and I will absolutely be in Colorado for the next ball drop. Together. In the same city.

My luck - we'll get another BFN.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nooooo 2014 is a new year. We WILL get our sticky BFPs. :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Got my scan in the morning at 9am am absoloutley scared poopless lol

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. I have my fingers crossed for loads of January/February BFP's


----------



## Left wonderin

Unexpected212 said:


> Got my scan in the morning at 9am am absoloutley scared poopless lol
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. I have my fingers crossed for loads of January/February BFP's

I've everything crossed for you unexpected :happydance: I've a really good feeling about it !! Xxxxxxxx just remember to breath !!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks so much. Just thinking about it I stop breathing lol.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mariahs mom said:


> oh ok well let's keep our fingers crossed for each other!!

for sure!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

VivianJean said:


> Hey ladies - mind if I join? I'm Amelia - ttc again... one termination and one MC at 7+5 after a heartbeat... it's been a rough shitty confusing road.

Vivian, so sorry sweetie. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Starry Night said:


> Scan went quite well today but the technician wouldn't tell me the gender though he said he knew what it was. What a tease! (they're not allowed to tell as per hospital rules) but my OB can tell me. I just have to wait 2 weeks for my next appointment.
> 
> From what I saw (and I'm no expert) I would guess girl. My son was obviously a boy.

oh that doesn't seem right they wouldn't tell you! ugh, now you have to wait even more. but glad to hear it all went well though. that's most important.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Oh starry I'm so happy! That's surprising to me that you have to wait about the baby's sex. Did you know going in that they wouldn't be able to tell you? I bet you are right though. :)
> 
> I can't be sure, but I think they might move your due date. I think it's something like 3 days or more they adjust it? With dd it was like a two day difference at my 18 wk anatomy scan so they left my due date alone. But I've slept since then so I could be totally off.

Woohoo, your temp went up yesterday. what is it today??? chart is looking good!


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF left yesterday and since then I've had a burning sensation pretty constant above my pubic bone and below my belly button. Sorry for this TMI but this AF I felt like I had a smell, not an infection, not thrush but just a weird smell. Any ideas please?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> mowat said:
> 
> 
> How are you today Eye? Chart looks good. !
> 
> *waves* thanks :) still spotting as of yesterday (10 dpo so 10 days straight!!!) but it's less, and temps are doing ok now. :) won't be temping this morning bc I've barely slept AND I'm out of town and purposely left my thermometer at home. :)
> 
> Came to a bed & breakfast to celebrate our 9th anniversary but my insomnia is in full force so today will be miserable. :( We're going to an art museum and probably driving home tonight if I can stay awake.
> 
> I don't know if I dare hope for a bfp this cycle with all the weird bleeding. I'd be too scared to enjoy it. :-/ I've felt "out" pretty much all along this time though so I probably don't have anything to worry about.Click to expand...

well here's my answer. good for you for leaving the thermo at home for your anniversary. sounds like you had a great time. i love b&b's!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> Starry, that' great! I hope your intuition is right, and it is a girl.
> 
> AFM....CD 13, which means my fertile period is almost over.....fortunately I definitely covered all my bases this cycle! We've been like rabbits, lol. If I don't get pregnant this cycle, I know there really is something wrong with me. I've been praying morning and night for a pregnancy, so hopefully it'll happen. Still on the optimism train!

FX'D for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Got my scan in the morning at 9am am absoloutley scared poopless lol
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. I have my fingers crossed for loads of January/February BFP's

good luck sweetie!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Starry - I kept looking for your update and I'm dissapointed I have to wait to find out lol!! I'm glad everything is ok :) xx

Eswemba- Got everything crossed for you :)

Eyemom - I know pretty much nothing about charts but even I can tell yours is looking really good. FX'd

Vivian - Hi and welcome. So sorry to hear about what you've been through xx

mariahsmom - Got everything crossed for you too. Hoping for your rainbow xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette - That's weird! Is there any chance you could have left a tampon in? Weird question I know...best bet is to get to the doctor if it continues incase it is some sort of infection you never know could be thrush or something?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Haha pretty certain I haven't!

I haven't been eating to great, my skin has broken out for the first time in my life so I'm wondering if it's my digestive system? I've had a dodgy tummy on and off.


----------



## Unexpected212

I get a lot of burning/stabbing pain just above or below my belly button I went to the doctor worried it was a hernia or an ulcer but he just said it's my IBS


----------



## brunettebimbo

TMI again but my bowels have been weird since my BFP. One minute I'm really constipated then next I'm the total opposite!


----------



## VivianJean

Sounds like hormones are still getting sorted out. You are also eating differently now that you are losing the tiny bit of weight that you put on ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been eating badly. Tried to eat better the last few days but I'm rubbish!

I've stupidly been looking on Dr Google which is bringing up interstitial cystitis, bacterial vaginosis, thrush etc. I'm not sore though! 

Also my period wasn't as normal which I guess is to be expected, lots of stringy bits?


----------



## VivianJean

might have been some left-overs from the MC love. Might explain the shorter LP... and the smell....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mmmmm lovely!! Definitely makes me want to get down and dirty with the hubby! Nottttttttttt!


----------



## VivianJean

Well it's gone now! lol. Get to it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not feeling it at all! :( I'm sure I will do if we actually get it on!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi everyone!

Had my early scan. I should be roughly 6 weeks 2 or 3 days today but I was measuring 5weeks 6 days so 4 days behind. She wasn't concerned at all and said sac sized matched baby size and there was a strong heartbeat I could see flickering on the screen at 121bpm

I go back in 2 weeks am so excited and nervous to go back

Not too worried about measuring 3/4 days behind as I measured way behind at first with my son then he caught up. Also she said a week either side is pretty normal at this stage.

She said it all looked perfect to her.

Also I was very happy she did it abdominally I was sure I'd need a transvaginal, but nope! baby was easy to find


----------



## garfie

Woohoo unexpected wonderful news hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey ladies,

After spending time away from certain pressures and being able to actually have time to think about what I want, I have decided to wait a little longer to try for a baby. I need more time to grieve and I want to enjoy my two babies before we add more to the mix. 

Plus I'd like a bigger age gap now. We've missed the small gap we were hoping for so have decided to wait until Cohen is a little older.

So I will be making a doctors appointment asap to go onto the pill. :) 

I will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you lovely ladies though.


----------



## ESwemba84

Great news, Unexpected!

Fertile CM has dried up, so I'm in the 2 week struggle......I mean wait. I usually start testing after one, though. So tentative test day is next Friday!


----------



## Calitronagrl

Unexpected212 - Congrats on the good news! 

Starry Night - That stinks you have to wait on finding out, but glad everything is going great.

ESwemba84 - I am right there with you. I am also in the 2 week wait. I have good feelings about it all, but not getting my hopes up. This part of the month always go the slowest for me, lol. Got my fingers crossed for you!

Mariahsmom - Hope things are still going good for you. Are you still cramping? And how far along are you in your 2 week wait? Keep me posted!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Had my early scan. I should be roughly 6 weeks 2 or 3 days today but I was measuring 5weeks 6 days so 4 days behind. She wasn't concerned at all and said sac sized matched baby size and there was a strong heartbeat I could see flickering on the screen at 121bpm
> 
> I go back in 2 weeks am so excited and nervous to go back
> 
> Not too worried about measuring 3/4 days behind as I measured way behind at first with my son then he caught up. Also she said a week either side is pretty normal at this stage.
> 
> She said it all looked perfect to her.
> 
> Also I was very happy she did it abdominally I was sure I'd need a transvaginal, but nope! baby was easy to find

I'm soooooo happy for you!!!! Seeing the heartbeat is a beautiful thing....enjoy your pregnancy. We don't know what the future holds, so we need to soak in these moments and appreciate them...You are truly blessed lady :happydance::baby:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Unexpected212 - Congrats on the good news!
> 
> Starry Night - That stinks you have to wait on finding out, but glad everything is going great.
> 
> ESwemba84 - I am right there with you. I am also in the 2 week wait. I have good feelings about it all, but not getting my hopes up. This part of the month always go the slowest for me, lol. Got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Mariahsmom - Hope things are still going good for you. Are you still cramping? And how far along are you in your 2 week wait? Keep me posted!

So far the cramping was just the other day! I am 7 dAys in my 2 week wait today. I hope that was a good sign. The day I O I had sooooooooooo much of that Fertile CM and me and my fiancé BD everyday leading up to my O day; even early that morning...TMI LOL...but I'm hoping that we sealed the deal lol...

How is your 2 week wait going?


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 - Congrats on the good news!
> 
> Starry Night - That stinks you have to wait on finding out, but glad everything is going great.
> 
> ESwemba84 - I am right there with you. I am also in the 2 week wait. I have good feelings about it all, but not getting my hopes up. This part of the month always go the slowest for me, lol. Got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Mariahsmom - Hope things are still going good for you. Are you still cramping? And how far along are you in your 2 week wait? Keep me posted!
> 
> So far the cramping was just the other day! I am 7 dAys in my 2 week wait today. I hope that was a good sign. The day I O I had sooooooooooo much of that Fertile CM and me and my fiancé BD everyday leading up to my O day; even early that morning...TMI LOL...but I'm hoping that we sealed the deal lol...
> 
> How is your 2 week wait going?Click to expand...

I got my fingers crossed for you! At least you are halfway through the dreadful 2ww. I just barely started. Not sure on what day exactly since I stopped doing the opks and temping. Today is cd16 for me and my cycles have been 31 days these last two months since my m/c. I already experienced the ovulation cramps earlier this week and my fertile cm has dried up today. so I am guessing today is day one for me, lol. DH and I didn't BD every day, but we did on Sun, Mon, and Wed of this week so I am hoping that will be enough. I just had to get sick this week! Oh well, if it didn't work out then we'll just try again next month.


----------



## Tricia173

Es- good luck, that two week wait sucks! Hopefully it will be worth it!

Left & starry - how are things going?

Good luck to all you other ladies!

Afm- made it to 32 weeks, feeling very blessed! Did find out last week I have gestational diabetes and it sucks to say the least! I check my sugar 4-5 times a day, and finding meals to make that work with it is insanely hard! Though it is not ideal...I will do anything to protect this little boy!


----------



## qwk

fantastic news unexpected!! very happy for you! I have my ultrasound on Thursday, should be 6 weeks 4 days. Hoping to see a heartbeat too :)


----------



## Starry Night

unexpected - congrats on the scan. having such a strong heart beat at this stage is such a super good sign!

qwk - good luck with your scan on Thursday!!

trisha - sorry about the gestational diabetes. Have you been getting much guidance on the sort of diet you should be having? I'm not sure I would even know where to begin.

sailorsgirl - I'm glad you reached a decision that gives you peace. TTC right away after a loss is not for everyone. Sometimes a break is necessary and once you are ready you have new energy and joy in the process. All the best! :)

Good luck to all of the ladies in the TWW!! I hope to be seeing more bfps in the near future!


----------



## Tricia173

Starry Night said:


> unexpected - congrats on the scan. having such a strong heart beat at this stage is such a super good sign!
> 
> qwk - good luck with your scan on Thursday!!
> 
> trisha - sorry about the gestational diabetes. Have you been getting much guidance on the sort of diet you should be having? I'm not sure I would even know where to begin.
> 
> sailorsgirl - I'm glad you reached a decision that gives you peace. TTC right away after a loss is not for everyone. Sometimes a break is necessary and once you are ready you have new energy and joy in the process. All the best! :)
> 
> Good luck to all of the ladies in the TWW!! I hope to be seeing more bfps in the near future!


I met with a diabetes educator and all I really got from her was what I shouldn't eat and how to poke myself.... I would be lying if I said I didnt cry multiple times this week, it is just difficult when you don't know where to start or when no one points you in the right direction for supplies such as test strips etc. at this point I think I have the hard stuff figured out but meals are terrible!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 - Congrats on the good news!
> 
> Starry Night - That stinks you have to wait on finding out, but glad everything is going great.
> 
> ESwemba84 - I am right there with you. I am also in the 2 week wait. I have good feelings about it all, but not getting my hopes up. This part of the month always go the slowest for me, lol. Got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Mariahsmom - Hope things are still going good for you. Are you still cramping? And how far along are you in your 2 week wait? Keep me posted!
> 
> So far the cramping was just the other day! I am 7 dAys in my 2 week wait today. I hope that was a good sign. The day I O I had sooooooooooo much of that Fertile CM and me and my fiancé BD everyday leading up to my O day; even early that morning...TMI LOL...but I'm hoping that we sealed the deal lol...
> 
> How is your 2 week wait going?Click to expand...
> 
> I got my fingers crossed for you! At least you are halfway through the dreadful 2ww. I just barely started. Not sure on what day exactly since I stopped doing the opks and temping. Today is cd16 for me and my cycles have been 31 days these last two months since my m/c. I already experienced the ovulation cramps earlier this week and my fertile cm has dried up today. so I am guessing today is day one for me, lol. DH and I didn't BD every day, but we did on Sun, Mon, and Wed of this week so I am hoping that will be enough. I just had to get sick this week! Oh well, if it didn't work out then we'll just try again next month.Click to expand...

I have the same attitude you have. If not this month then we'll try again next month. But hopefully that was enough to catch the egg...with my 33 day cycle, I O around CD 17 or 18...well I think so at least. My last pregnancy I went in for an u/s when I was a week late and the doctor said I was only 4weeks. 

Quick question to anyone: if they confirmed I was 4 weeks pregnant, do I count back 4 weeks to get my O day or is that my implantation day???


----------



## eyemom

Four weeks pg is four weeks from the first day of your last period. So you're about two weeks pg before you actually get pg.


----------



## eyemom

ES, good luck in your TWW!

Unexpected, glad you got some good news!

Calitrona, hope that was implantation cramping! Sounds like you had your bases covered. ;) ;)

Tricia, sorry about the GD but I think once you learn some tricks it won't be so overwhelming and maybe you'll even feel better. I have a friend who had it with her recent pregnancy. I'll try to think to ask her what helped her.

sailorsgirl, glad you found some peace with your decision. Wishing you the best now and in the future when you're ready to consider again. <3

AFM, I'm 12 dpo and I was going to test today (despite all the spotting) but I had a massive temp dip today (just barely above the cover line; haven't recorded it yet), so decided to wait. We'll see what my temp does tomorrow. I wasn't expecting a temp dip YET as my LP is usually 13 days, but this whole cycle has been totally weird so who knows. I'm still spotting every day, some days barely, other days a fair bit (like today), but always bright red. I just hope I can tell which day is CD1 because I'm supposed to start the Clomid on CD5.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Four weeks pg is four weeks from the first day of your last period. So you're about two weeks pg before you actually get pg.

Yea that's what I thought but by that time I was almost 6weeks since my last period. But my doc said but judging by the u/s I was measuring 4weeks, the latest. So I'm assuming that means the egg implanted in my uterus 4 weeks prior? Which means I O'd the week prior?? Lol I'm so confused sorry!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> ES, good luck in your TWW!
> 
> Unexpected, glad you got some good news!
> 
> Calitrona, hope that was implantation cramping! Sounds like you had your bases covered. ;) ;)
> 
> Tricia, sorry about the GD but I think once you learn some tricks it won't be so overwhelming and maybe you'll even feel better. I have a friend who had it with her recent pregnancy. I'll try to think to ask her what helped her.
> 
> sailorsgirl, glad you found some peace with your decision. Wishing you the best now and in the future when you're ready to consider again. <3
> 
> AFM, I'm 12 dpo and I was going to test today (despite all the spotting) but I had a massive temp dip today (just barely above the cover line; haven't recorded it yet), so decided to wait. We'll see what my temp does tomorrow. I wasn't expecting a temp dip YET as my LP is usually 13 days, but this whole cycle has been totally weird so who knows. I'm still spotting every day, some days barely, other days a fair bit (like today), but always bright red. I just hope I can tell which day is CD1 because I'm supposed to start the Clomid on CD5.

This cycle is weird but hopefully it's a good sign!!


----------



## mowat

Hoping for a good temperature for you tomorrow Eye. Some of my BFP cycles I've had crazy all over temps and super low too.


----------



## eyemom

Hmm, I don't know Mariah, maybe the doc meant 4 weeks gestational age? It can be so confusing!

Yeah mowat even before my first ever BFP with DD, I had a low temp on 11 dpo before I tested on 12 dpo (since my temp spiked back up that day). But with all the bleeding, I just don't feel all that positive about it???

Plus I had tender side boobs yesterday and my bra felt tight. And that's totally gone today.

Thanks for all the well wishes though everyone. I'll take all the PMA I can get because sometimes I'm bad at having a PMA myself! <3


----------



## garfie

Eye - What are your temps doing now?:hugs:

Es - God luck in your TWW:happydance:

Tricia - Sorry about your GD - have they given you any advice?:flower:

Sailor - It is so much easier when you come to peace after making a decision - I'm not quite ready to give up ttc yet and that's what hurt the most that me and DH were no longer on the same page a while back:cry:

Qwk - Good luck at your scan :happydance:

AFM - I seem to be back in the TWW - anywhere from 3-7DPO (depending whether I put in the temps I missed out at Christmas - due to late nights and a glass of vino:blush:) So I guess I should begin POAS on Friday - just in case you know:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Good luck Eyemom and Garfie on your cycles! Waves to Mowat!

I think I'm 2 dpo today. Caught a nasty cold (or maybe it's a sinus infection?) and I'm hacking my lungs out this morning. Joy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry haven't posted much, I've had a pretty much constant headache. I've been having them for months. The Doctor has been monitoring me and I'm to go back if it gets worse. I'm gonna book in tomorrow if I can. 

Have any of you had anything similar?


----------



## mowat

Did you have your levels followed down to 0 after your miscarriage Brunette? I guess you're having a cycle, so I'm sure you're fine. I had retained products for months because I had no follow up, and my first symptom was a constant headache for weeks on end. THe doctor totally dismissed me. Maybe your hormones are just a bit out of whack?


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette -- With the headaches, and all the other symptoms you've been having I think I'd mention the possiblity of retained products to your doctor? just incase?

After I had my son I had the worst headaches of my life for about 2/3 months. I had an MRI and everything then they just stopped and the doctor put it down to hormonal changes.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My son is rather poorly at the minute so going to concentrate on him. I will drag my sorry arse to the doctors when he's better.


----------



## eyemom

brunette, hope everything gets better soon, but you gotta take care of yourself too. <3

lil update on me. I went ahead and tested this morning (13 dpo) even though I was bleeding enough I knew I was for sure out. BFN. Feeling okay about it b/c I wasn't even getting my hopes up this time...almost hoped against a bfp since with all the bleeding it would be more scary than exciting.

My only concern now is I don't know if today is going to be CD1 or not. I just need to know when to take the Clomid. I don't know if it would be better to go ahead and take it when I think I maybe should and take the chance that I might be off a day or two. Or if I should wait and see if next cycle it's clearer what in the world my cycle is doing so I know exactly what day to start taking it. Kind of hoping by later today things are picking up a bit so I can just go ahead and call today CD1 with some confidence. Even though that would make my LP a little shorter this cycle. It would go along with the low progesterone theory this cycle though. Maybe I dropped a bad egg??

Oh and the higher temp for today, I took it 1:15 late this morning. I figured I'm still on vacation and we had a snow day, so I didn't set the alarm. Sort of wishing I had though. Put it in a bbt adjuster and that puts today's temp at 98.04F instead, so still up but not as much.


----------



## mackjess

Eye, FX for you that this next cycle is yours. They said to wait 3 months after the HSG, so maybe it kicked started something with your hormones or tubes and your body just straightened itself out with this weird spotting and now its on like donkey kong for ya hun!

Brunette, I had headaches most of my pregnancy and they cleared up after I had Finn. Maybe the girls are on to something with the retained product? I hope not, and that this is over for you so you can move on. Maybe it could be your cycles/hormones till getting back to normal and your head will clear up.

Sorry about your son feeling poorly. DS is in the other room crying now. Teething is AWFUL.

Sorry to cut it short. I thought I'd have a few more minutes to catch up.Just wanted to pop in with a cheer for everyone. Reading every day and sending all my PMA your way!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had these headaches for months :( I think it may be since coming off my pill. 

We ended up at out of hours with Tristan. He has an ear infection and has been given antibiotics. It's now 2.30am we've been up and down with him all night. He's in pain and nothing is working :(


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I've had these headaches for months :( I think it may be since coming off my pill.
> 
> We ended up at out of hours with Tristan. He has an ear infection and has been given antibiotics. It's now 2.30am we've been up and down with him all night. He's in pain and nothing is working :(

Aww that sucks. I hope the antibiotics rid Tristan of the ear infection soon. They are a nuisance and unfortunately have to run its course. Hope you guys get some much needed rest soon...


----------



## VivianJean

Ouch. Poor bunny. Headaches sound hormonal... or possibly food induced? Any correlation that you can spot? I had a friend who was violently ill with headaches when she had garlic in large quantities...


----------



## mowat

Hi Mack!


----------



## mowat

I think I'd be tempted to use your temperatures to try and figure out cd1 Eye. Did the doctor you saw say to come back if the spotting continued? Weird.


----------



## eyemom

He did, but I believe he meant if it continued into the next cycle. I can't very well use temps b/c most of the time, my temps stay above the cover line until after AF, then they gradually go the rest of the way down.

Also, except for Saturday morning, I haven't been temping at the correct time due to vacation. So I can set an alarm for tomorrow (yuck, should have gone to bed on time, lol), but I don't have many good days to go on. :-/

(Sorry if I'm sounding like a broken record, I can't keep track of what I've said in what thread.) I asked my Dr when I got the Rx how he thinks I should determine CD1 since usually it is pretty obvious, but occasionally not so much (but it's never been as hard to tell as now!). He said to count CD1 as when I "need protection." I don't know, maybe I have a low threshold for "needing protection," but as far as I'm concerned, I've needed protection off and on throughout this cycle! Unless he considers "needing protection" having to have something or I'd bleed through my clothes!?!?? I was home all day due to weather. I'm finding myself halfway wishing I hadn't put a pad on just to see if I REALLY "needed protection" or not. That's so gross but it's just so confusing. I mean (TMI) there was a fair bit of blood but not like a heavy day. It's ALWAYS on TP, sometimes a little, a couple of times a LOT (like I was sure the heavy stuff was coming). But then on the pad(s) it's not a lot for an entire day.

I'm wondering if this cycle I just had a weak follie and didn't have enough progesterone to sustain anything. I just hope it's an isolated incident and not a sign of things to come???? Really hoping this Clomid does the trick!


----------



## brunettebimbo

VivianJean said:


> Ouch. Poor bunny. Headaches sound hormonal... or possibly food induced? Any correlation that you can spot? I had a friend who was violently ill with headaches when she had garlic in large quantities...

I've never thought of it being food induced. I will try and take note of when I get them and what I've eaten. See if there is any pattern.


----------



## Left wonderin

I've two different experiences of headaches . My oh gets awful migraines once a week at least , its defo food related think its wheat but will he listen

My sister had severe headaches over a period of time and went to GP . Was told they are cluster headaches which can last for months at a time ! Ordinary medication has little or no impact . And once you have them once they are more likley to reoccur . Can be connected to hormones . Worth googling x


----------



## Left wonderin

I just realised that I joined this thread this time last year exactly after my mmc . I've travelled through all the months ! A full year !! I've been through every emotion on it too !! I am so hopeful for everyone on here that their BFP are coming soon in 2014 . Sticking with TTC month in and month out is so so difficult at times especially the few days your hopes are dashed with AF or BFN showing up . 
I'm sending buckets of PMA ( positive mental attitude ) to ye all for 2014 . Every month that brings disapointment also brings a oppertunity for to catch the egg :) 

I'm rooting for all you ladies :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I've read about them although the pain is in a different part than what most have said. I find that they are usually on the top of my head and hurt more if I bend down.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Had my early scan. I should be roughly 6 weeks 2 or 3 days today but I was measuring 5weeks 6 days so 4 days behind. She wasn't concerned at all and said sac sized matched baby size and there was a strong heartbeat I could see flickering on the screen at 121bpm
> 
> I go back in 2 weeks am so excited and nervous to go back
> 
> Not too worried about measuring 3/4 days behind as I measured way behind at first with my son then he caught up. Also she said a week either side is pretty normal at this stage.
> 
> She said it all looked perfect to her.
> 
> Also I was very happy she did it abdominally I was sure I'd need a transvaginal, but nope! baby was easy to find

Glad to hear they weren't concerned and things look great. I would be freaking out with that news but they sound very confident that everything's fine. Yay! :happydance: That's awesome baby was detectable with normal ultrasound! That's huge! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sailorsgirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> After spending time away from certain pressures and being able to actually have time to think about what I want, I have decided to wait a little longer to try for a baby. I need more time to grieve and I want to enjoy my two babies before we add more to the mix.
> 
> Plus I'd like a bigger age gap now. We've missed the small gap we were hoping for so have decided to wait until Cohen is a little older.
> 
> So I will be making a doctors appointment asap to go onto the pill. :)
> 
> I will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you lovely ladies though.

Good for you girl. Sometimes we have to make the tough calls and you will be happy later when you have that gap you want. Now it's time to get on that pill and have some fun and leave the stresses of TTC behind for a while!!! i have to say i'm a tad jealous! ;-)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> Great news, Unexpected!
> 
> Fertile CM has dried up, so I'm in the 2 week struggle......I mean wait. I usually start testing after one, though. So tentative test day is next Friday!

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tricia173 said:


> Es- good luck, that two week wait sucks! Hopefully it will be worth it!
> 
> Left & starry - how are things going?
> 
> Good luck to all you other ladies!
> 
> Afm- made it to 32 weeks, feeling very blessed! Did find out last week I have gestational diabetes and it sucks to say the least! I check my sugar 4-5 times a day, and finding meals to make that work with it is insanely hard! Though it is not ideal...I will do anything to protect this little boy!

Yay for 32 weeks!!! Sorry for the GD though. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

qwk said:


> fantastic news unexpected!! very happy for you! I have my ultrasound on Thursday, should be 6 weeks 4 days. Hoping to see a heartbeat too :)

good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Hope you get it figured out Eye!

In the middle of a bedding marathon here! Managed day 7 and 9 and hoping for 11. Kind of hoping I O early so I've already got my bases covered.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks mowat, I'm calling today CD1 with a reasonable degree of confidence. ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

Heads Up Ladies!!! This is y'all year!!:happydance:


----------



## mowat

I like your confidence Eye!

Thanks Never---you rock!

Just peed on an OPK. Why do I even bother---they drive me crazy! Apparently I never learn.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I'm starting to think I'm out this cycle... AF is due in 4 days but I feel nothing. No sore boobs/no cramping, NOTHING!!!! My last pregnancy I knew as soon as I missed my period! I had every symptom...now I'm feeling sooooo let down. Ugh


----------



## Unexpected212

Your not out till the witch gets you. Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Unexpected212

QWK - Good luck with your scan I'm sure it will be perfect x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm confused! I usually temp at 6.30am but have taken the first 3 around 7.15am because we've been on holiday and slept in but it's saying those are correct and my usual ones are not. I got a new phone, do you think it wiped my settings? Also my son slept in this morning and I only took my temperature at 8.30. I've taken my temperature anyway but used an adjuster and put the real temp and time in the notes. Do you think this is ok? I got 36.64 and adjuster says 36.41.


----------



## eyemom

I've done that with the adjuster before. I don't think it's ideal and a dr probably wouldn't find it to be super useful, but I think it's ok for your reference.

As for the usual time. I think in any given cycle it'll just take the most frequently temped at time automatically. If you do the rest at 6:30 now, it'll probably switch automatically the open circles and the solid circles. If I'm making any sense.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brill. Thanks. Things should go back to normal now. I'm back at work this week.


----------



## ESwemba84

Way to make an executive decision, Eyemom! I hope this cycle is a little more normal, and the Clomid does the trick.

AFM, since I haven't been TTC in a few months, I forgot how LONG the TWW is! I told myself I wouldn't test until Friday, but I already wanted to start buying tests yesterday! I was able to hold off, but each day it gets harder!! I might just get those dollar store tests and start doing it anyway tomorrow.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Your not out till the witch gets you. Got everything crossed for you!

Thanks!! I needed to hear that...Who knows, with my 1st preg (which I ended up terminating because I was 19 in college) I didn't know I was preg until I was 9 weeks. I had not symptoms what so ever. Hopefully that's what's going on; won't hold my breath though :cry: haha


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Way to make an executive decision, Eyemom! I hope this cycle is a little more normal, and the Clomid does the trick.
> 
> AFM, since I haven't been TTC in a few months, I forgot how LONG the TWW is! I told myself I wouldn't test until Friday, but I already wanted to start buying tests yesterday! I was able to hold off, but each day it gets harder!! I might just get those dollar store tests and start doing it anyway tomorrow.

I know the feeling! I am so tempted to test but AF is due Saturday so I want to see if it will be late or not!!

When is AF due? Any symptoms?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Has anyone else experienced a loss late in their second trimester or 3rd? Just curious to hear any success stories! I'm going to be so nervous the entire time during my next pregnancy...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Thanks mowat, I'm calling today CD1 with a reasonable degree of confidence. ;)

Well that's good...hopefully this cycle will be normal so you can continue TTC...what does the Clomid do?


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Mariahs Mom. Many (if not most?) women take it because they don't ovulate. In my case though, I ovulate every month rather predictably, and yet I haven't conceived in 19 cycles now. So we try it to get more eggs to raise the odds of catching one...or two. There's a theory (not sure if it's scientific or if it just circulates around forums like these???) that maybe it'll help me ovulate better, too, if that's my problem.


----------



## VivianJean

No that's the science behind it - it encourages more eggs to mature OR a stronger more predictable ovulation depending on what days of your cycle you take it - earlier = more eggs later = strong ovulation. Both regimes overlap slightly.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Thanks Mariahs Mom. Many (if not most?) women take it because they don't ovulate. In my case though, I ovulate every month rather predictably, and yet I haven't conceived in 19 cycles now. So we try it to get more eggs to raise the odds of catching one...or two. There's a theory (not sure if it's scientific or if it just circulates around forums like these???) that maybe it'll help me ovulate better, too, if that's my problem.

Oh ok that sounds promising. That should help a lot. Is this going to be your first cycle on Clomid? So there is a chance of multiples?


----------



## VivianJean

I considered getting clomid from mexico ...


----------



## eyemom

Yes this will be my first cycle taking Clomid (ever...had no trouble conceiving first 2 times). And there is a risk of multiples but it is pretty low. 6-8% as opposed to I think 3-4% in general population. The VAST majority of those are twins. Triplets are still pretty rare, <1%.

Thanks Vivian I am taking it on the later schedule, CD5-9.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Yes this will be my first cycle taking Clomid (ever...had no trouble conceiving first 2 times). And there is a risk of multiples but it is pretty low. 6-8% as opposed to I think 3-4% in general population. The VAST majority of those are twins. Triplets are still pretty rare, <1%.
> 
> Thanks Vivian I am taking it on the later schedule, CD5-9.

Oh ok well those odds aren't too bad...Hey multiples are better than none in my book!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> He did, but I believe he meant if it continued into the next cycle. I can't very well use temps b/c most of the time, my temps stay above the cover line until after AF, then they gradually go the rest of the way down.
> 
> Also, except for Saturday morning, I haven't been temping at the correct time due to vacation. So I can set an alarm for tomorrow (yuck, should have gone to bed on time, lol), but I don't have many good days to go on. :-/
> 
> (Sorry if I'm sounding like a broken record, I can't keep track of what I've said in what thread.) I asked my Dr when I got the Rx how he thinks I should determine CD1 since usually it is pretty obvious, but occasionally not so much (but it's never been as hard to tell as now!). He said to count CD1 as when I "need protection." I don't know, maybe I have a low threshold for "needing protection," but as far as I'm concerned, I've needed protection off and on throughout this cycle! Unless he considers "needing protection" having to have something or I'd bleed through my clothes!?!?? I was home all day due to weather. I'm finding myself halfway wishing I hadn't put a pad on just to see if I REALLY "needed protection" or not. That's so gross but it's just so confusing. I mean (TMI) there was a fair bit of blood but not like a heavy day. It's ALWAYS on TP, sometimes a little, a couple of times a LOT (like I was sure the heavy stuff was coming). But then on the pad(s) it's not a lot for an entire day.
> 
> I'm wondering if this cycle I just had a weak follie and didn't have enough progesterone to sustain anything. I just hope it's an isolated incident and not a sign of things to come???? Really hoping this Clomid does the trick!

Best of luck with the clomid this cycle!!! It worked my first cycle on it. :dust:


----------



## VivianJean

BTW if you have low prog - you may want to go on progesterone sups.


----------



## eyemom

VivianJean said:


> BTW if you have low prog - you may want to go on progesterone sups.

Up until this last crazy cycle, I rarely spotted, and my LP phase length is good. It was something I was sort of curious about but never had the symptoms to really indicate a problem. So it hasn't been checked. The way this last cycle was though, the topic came up, but I was already too late in my cycle to do it. Need to count out the days and see about having it checked this time.


----------



## VivianJean

my doc checked me between 10 and 14 and then again at day 28 when we found out i was preg and my prog had gone from 23 to 10 (at which time i was put on sups)


----------



## Calitronagrl

Been a crazy week for me so I haven't had a chance to get on as much. Hope all is going well with you ladies! I know for me, the next 12 days are going to slowly pass by. 
Went to the doctors today and it was a total waste of time. She just talked to me about taking medications to help us get pregnant. I really don't want to go down that road. I am ovulating fine on my own and the only thing that was causing my infertility was my endometrosis. In which, she thinks wouldn't be back so soon, so I really don't see the need to start any drugs at this point. Besides I have already tried Clomid back in 2012 and it was a horrible experience for me that ended badly. She said if I don't get pregnant by April/May then I might want to consider contacting a fertility clinic.


----------



## armywife03

I was wondering if I could join you guys? There are a lot of pages to read through but I will try to catch up. This is my first time trying after my mc in November. That was my 5 th loss so I am very nervous. I have been so nervous I don't think I will test till I am a week late. I normally will start testing around 8 dpo then watch the lines,testing 3 times a day. Its stressful and depressing.I guess I am really just looking to chat with women dealing with the same thing as me. Its hard when no one knows what you are going through :( Thanks for listening and Good luck to everyone


----------



## eyemom

Hi armywife, welcome. Soooo sorry about what you've been through. :hugs: There are so many wonderfully supportive ladies here who have helped me so much just by being here. <3 I pray you get your sticky bean soon. With recurrent losses, are they trying to find out why? You don't have to answer if you don't want to talk about it. Wishing you all the best. <3

Oh, and don't try to catch up, wayyyyy too many pages. It's okay if you just want to start here. ;)


----------



## VivianJean

Hey Armywife! Welcome. I'm so sorry to hear about your MCs - I second Eyemom - sounds like if you haven't already it might be a good step to try to find out if there is a recurrent underlying issue.

For example, I had some testing done after my MC and found out that there was some serious chromosomal issues with my egg. 

I really hope that you can get some answers soon x


----------



## nevergivingup

WELCOME ARMYWIFE :kiss: Sorry about your losses :hugs: we are here for you no matter what you need us for these women here are Absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## armywife03

Thank you ladies :) I have had blood work done to check for autoimmune and blood disorder and it came back fine. That was 5 yrs ago. I have had children and have miscarriages in between. After having my 5 in November they suggest I see a specialist and have a scope done. I have never had a problem getting pregnant it is staying pregnant. We tried this month and I told my hubby if I am
Pregnant and I miscarry I will not try again. I can not handle it emotionally :( I am
Very blessed to even have children! Thank you gain for your positive words . I will be thinking about you ladies and praying for you as well.


----------



## ESwemba84

Welcome Armywife! I'm sorry to hear about your many losses. This is a great group.

MariahsMom, AF usually comes anywhere from day 21 to day 26, and I'm on day 18 right now. I've just had symptoms related to progesterone, but I get those every cycle, so nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Welcome ArmyWife03...I agree with everyone else, this is a great group where you will tons of support through your journey.

I can definitely relate to not being able to stay pregnant. I have been pregnant twice. First one we made a decision to not go through with the pregnancy and the second I went into preterm labor because of a short cervix when I was 6 months along; I lost her Sept 8th 2013...the doctors said I will always be high Risk and will most likely always deliver a preterm baby :(

Just want to let you know you are not alone! We are all here for you!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Welcome Armywife! I'm sorry to hear about your many losses. This is a great group.
> 
> MariahsMom, AF usually comes anywhere from day 21 to day 26, and I'm on day 18 right now. I've just had symptoms related to progesterone, but I get those every cycle, so nothing out of the ordinary.

Oh ok so you're real close to knowing. Me too...I hope we get what we want! Also, my MFM doc told me once I confirm a pregnancy I will have to start progesterone shots once a week to strengthen my cervix, is that what you do? Or do you insert the suppositories? When I had to do the suppositories with my last pregnancy, I had SOOO much watery discharge, which masked the fact that I was leaking amniotic fluid...Progesterone is so trickey.


----------



## armywife03

Mariahs Mom said:


> Welcome ArmyWife03...I agree with everyone else, this is a great group where you will tons of support through your journey.
> 
> I can definitely relate to not being able to stay pregnant. I have been pregnant twice. First one we made a decision to not go through with the pregnancy and the second I went into preterm labor because of a short cervix when I was 6 months along; I lost her Sept 8th 2013...the doctors said I will always be high Risk and will most likely always deliver a preterm baby :(
> 
> Just want to let you know you are not alone! We are all here for you!

Thank you and I am so sorry for your loss. I could not imagine:( no one should ever have to go through that, you are definitely in my prayers.
I had 2 preemies as well but mine were 34 weeks and 33 weeks. I was put on bed rest with both pregnancies had breathine shot and had the mag drip. I had steroid shots to help develop the lungs. My 34 weeker was fine just had problems with feeding a little bit. But my 33 weeker had to be resuscitated and was in the NICU. He is now special needs and suffers with Autism. 
It's good that your doctors are keeping an eye on you. Prevention is the key. I wish you the very best :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Welcome ArmyWife03...I agree with everyone else, this is a great group where you will tons of support through your journey.
> 
> I can definitely relate to not being able to stay pregnant. I have been pregnant twice. First one we made a decision to not go through with the pregnancy and the second I went into preterm labor because of a short cervix when I was 6 months along; I lost her Sept 8th 2013...the doctors said I will always be high Risk and will most likely always deliver a preterm baby :(
> 
> Just want to let you know you are not alone! We are all here for you!
> 
> Thank you and I am so sorry for your loss. I could not imagine:( no one should ever have to go through that, you are definitely in my prayers.
> I had 2 preemies as well but mine were 34 weeks and 33 weeks. I was put on bed rest with both pregnancies had breathine shot and had the mag drip. I had steroid shots to help develop the lungs. My 34 weeker was fine just had problems with feeding a little bit. But my 33 weeker had to be resuscitated and was in the NICU. He is now special needs and suffers with Autism.
> It's good that your doctors are keeping an eye on you. Prevention is the key. I wish you the very best :)Click to expand...

Thank you very much. Your story definitely gives me hope...I pray that I can make it to at 33 weeks. That will be a change lol...

And yes prevention is definitely a MUST! I can not suffer another late term loss. It's so darn devastating! My due date was set for this Monday, so all I can think abt is "What if"


----------



## mackjess

Mariah, I have faith that you can make it! In my July bump group, there was a lady that had leakage and lots of SPD/pelvic type pain so they discovered her short cervix in time to do a cerclage around 14 weeks. They took the stitch out at 35 weeks, because I guess they didn't want her to go into labor with it in there, and let her go home as long as she promised to stay off her feet. She did good at resting, then the baby was in there so long she went overdue. They did 2 swipes a week or so apart, then ended up inducing labor and she finally got her little girl two weeks PAST her due date. :) 

I cannot imagine going thru what you have, but now you know and your doctors know, you will be ahead of the game and get your angel baby. :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mackjess said:


> Mariah, I have faith that you can make it! In my July bump group, there was a lady that had leakage and lots of SPD/pelvic type pain so they discovered her short cervix in time to do a cerclage around 14 weeks. They took the stitch out at 35 weeks, because I guess they didn't want her to go into labor with it in there, and let her go home as long as she promised to stay off her feet. She did good at resting, then the baby was in there so long she went overdue. They did 2 swipes a week or so apart, then ended up inducing labor and she finally got her little girl two weeks PAST her due date. :)
> 
> I cannot imagine going thru what you have, but now you know and your doctors know, you will be ahead of the game and get your angel baby. :hugs:

Thank you sooooo much. This is literally bringing tears to my eyes as I am writing this. It was such a devastating thing to go through and it's just great to hear that someone else made it through. After I delivered my daughter prematurely, I literally went numb for almost a month. My fiancé and I could not make sense of it. I just wished I miscarried early on, not saying that a miscarriage is not a horrific ordeal but to get as far as I did and have it snatched away is unfair...

But it definitely gives me hope that next time we will get better results. My MFM doc told me that I will get a cerclage at 14 weeks, progesterone shots weekly starting the day I confirm my pregnancy and weekly scans until 34 weeks! I know it will be a hard road but I will sacrifice EVERYTHING to experience motherhood!


----------



## garfie

Just popping in to say hi to all you lovely ladies:flower:

A special welcome to Armywife - I also have had 5 m/c and have two beautiful boys one who has autism - so whilst I don't fully walk in your shoes - I may borrow them occasionally.:winkwink:

BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi Armywife! Welcome! So sorry for your losses

Got my FX'd for everyones BFP's

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies. Cos I know my ovulation I was a bit concerned about measuring 5 weeks 6 days instead of 6 weeks 2/3 days. So I'm having a scan saturday morning to check baby has grown. So scared


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected I hope everything is fine. I know if I was in your shoes and I told u "Oh don't worry, everything will be fine" it wouldn't help lol...because of all of our journeys, it's easier said than done...

But I will be hoping for the best for you and your little one!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you! Yeah cos of my loss everything is such a worry. Every twinge etc. Really struggling to enjoy any of it so far I'm just so worried all the time.


----------



## Starry Night

welcome, armywife - I am so sorry for what you have gone through.

unexpected - good luck with your scan. My DS measured a week behind all throughout the first trimester but caught up by 14 weeks and then halfway through was a week ahead! They all grow at their own rates. What matters is that they are growing and that the heart beat is healthy.


----------



## mackjess

Hang in there unexpected! I am sure everything will be fine, and FX for you. Finn took awhile to measure on the right date, maybe at 8 weeks he was "on track" then every scan after that he was measuring weeks ahead. Every baby is different.


----------



## armywife03

unexpected -ultra sounds are only an estimate and can be off by a little. I will be thinking about you ((hugs))


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I agree 100% with ArmyWife, it's just an estimate because no one can be sure how far along we are lol...

And I understand the worrying. I will be worrying as well but we have to try to see the beauty in being pregnant! Not everyone is granted that blessing!


----------



## qwk

FX unexpected for your scan on Saturday! I agree that the heartbeat is what is important!!

I have mine tomorrow, very nervous...


----------



## Kat S

Good luck with your scans, ladies!!


----------



## ESwemba84

I tested this morning, and BFN.....surprise, surprise. I know it's still early, but I'm PMSing really bad, and getting crampy. I think I'll hold off on the other test until next week, if I'm still in the running.


----------



## garfie

Good luck with upcoming scans ladies :happydance:

Es - How many DPO are you?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Qwk- hope your scan went well...Keep us updated!

EsWemba84- you're right it may still be too early. When is AF due?


----------



## MamaTex

Unexpected212 said:


> Hi Armywife! Welcome! So sorry for your losses
> 
> Got my FX'd for everyones BFP's
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies. Cos I know my ovulation I was a bit concerned about measuring 5 weeks 6 days instead of 6 weeks 2/3 days. So I'm having a scan saturday morning to check baby has grown. So scared

Thinking of you and lo

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

ES - sorry for the bfn and the PMS signs. :( Do you normally get pms signs so early? Sometimes pms and pregnancy signs are pretty much identical.


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks for the well wishes I'll update as soon as I know

QWK - Hope everything goes great with your scan


----------



## qwk

List popping in to say we saw baby and heartbeat! 120 bpm. Like unexpected, it was measuring 2-3 days short or what I think I am, but the tech said its so small at this point it's very hard to get an accurate measurement, so they're having me back in two weeks :) hope everyone is well!


----------



## VivianJean

wooo - positive OPK four days ago.. now nothing and no temp spike. FML.


----------



## garfie

Qwk -
:happydance: congrats on your scan try not to worry:hugs:

Vj - is this the first cycle after a loss? Or
Maybe your body geared up to o and then never quite got there - keep bd often it could happen any time:hugs:

Afm - 9dpo tested and got a bfn will test again tomorrow:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Really struggling at the minute. I don't want to be TTC I just want my baby :( I should be 12 weeks now! :cry:


----------



## Unexpected212

qwk said:


> List popping in to say we saw baby and heartbeat! 120 bpm. Like unexpected, it was measuring 2-3 days short or what I think I am, but the tech said its so small at this point it's very hard to get an accurate measurement, so they're having me back in two weeks :) hope everyone is well!

So glad it went ok

Also kinda nice to know I'm not alone. To be fair it seems to be REALLY common with a mostly positive outcome to measure up to a week behind.


----------



## Unexpected212

brunettebimbo said:


> Really struggling at the minute. I don't want to be TTC I just want my baby :( I should be 12 weeks now! :cry:

I do know how you feel. I waited 2 months after my miscarriage for my BFP and even though I'm pregnant I just can't relax and enjoy it. I also keep thinking really I should be much further along but I'm not

It's such a horrible thing to go through


----------



## mowat

Well we can't bed anymore---we're exhausted! Sure hope I get a temperature spike tomorrow. I've had ovulation pain since yesterday, but I ran out of OPKs so I can't check that way, but I'm pretty sure we're good. This is the second straight month of fabulously timed bedding, so hopefully it works out---although sometimes it's the badly timed months that work!

Good luck to everyone in the TWW and those WTT. And, of course, all those that just got BFPs.


----------



## mowat

Anyone know anything about xrays and pregnancy? I'm scheduled for an xray on the 20th (foot xray), and I'm not due for AF until the 24th or 25th. Is it safe? The technician does ask, so I'm not sure what I should say. If they cancel it I'll probably lose my appointment with the foot specialist in early February.


----------



## VivianJean

should give you a lead vest right? it's not a whole body scan is it?


----------



## mowat

No, just my feet. Do you think they'll give me a lead vest, or will they just cancel the appointment on me?


----------



## VivianJean

If you are concerned I'd call and ask. If it's not whole body you might be ok with lead vest.


----------



## qwk

thanks guys, yeah the tech didn't seem concerned and I don't think she even tried that hard to get the measurement - she kind of showed me how it was hard to get a measurement as the outline of the baby was kind of unclear, if that makes sense. Wish I was going back in next week, but I'll just have to tough it out for two weeks!

and many hugs and thoughts to everyone in here. It is an awful thing to go through. As happy as I am to be pregnant now, I am just so worried something is going to take it away from me at any moment. Sigh.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

QWK- Glad to hear that the scan went well...I wouldn't be too worried abt the measuring of your baby. I had an early scan at what I thought was 6wx2d but when we did the u/s I was only 4wks the latest. I carried my baby girl all the way up to my preterm labor at 6 months. 

So you should be great!!!!


----------



## qwk

Oh btw I believe I read on the papers I got from my midwives that x-ray are ok with a lead vest over the bump area.


----------



## armywife03

garfie said:


> Just popping in to say hi to all you lovely ladies:flower:
> 
> A special welcome to Armywife - I also have had 5 m/c and have two beautiful boys one who has autism - so whilst I don't fully walk in your shoes - I may borrow them occasionally.:winkwink:
> 
> BIG :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

 Thank you and I am sorry for your losses:hugs: It's comforting knowing I am not alone (although I wish this on no one) If you ever need to talk I am here :flower:


----------



## armywife03

qwk said:


> List popping in to say we saw baby and heartbeat! 120 bpm. Like unexpected, it was measuring 2-3 days short or what I think I am, but the tech said its so small at this point it's very hard to get an accurate measurement, so they're having me back in two weeks :) hope everyone is well!

Thats great news!! So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Tricia173

mowat said:


> No, just my feet. Do you think they'll give me a lead vest, or will they just cancel the appointment on me?


When I was about 7 weeks I had to have a foot X-ray, and they said it was safe but as a precaution they doubled the lead vest


----------



## armywife03

mowat said:


> Anyone know anything about xrays and pregnancy? I'm scheduled for an xray on the 20th (foot xray), and I'm not due for AF until the 24th or 25th. Is it safe? The technician does ask, so I'm not sure what I should say. If they cancel it I'll probably lose my appointment with the foot specialist in early February.

I had an chest X-ray when I was pregnant and they covered my stomach and everything was fine :)


----------



## ESwemba84

I have no idea what DPO I am....but somewhere between 7 and 9. I do usually start PMS and cramps about a week before, so it feels just like any other cycle. Tomorrow is CD 20, and AF is due anywhere from CD 21-26.


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the xray info guys! I'll go ask them tomorrow.

Everything crossed for you Eswemba!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Really struggling at the minute. I don't want to be TTC I just want my baby :( I should be 12 weeks now! :cry:

I know EXACTLY how you feel :sad2: I would've been due this Monday, the 13th. :cry:

I am frustrated that I have to start all over. I'm pissed actually...So we can go through this journey together. We are on the same page!:winkwink:


----------



## eyemom

GL ES, hope it was just too soon!

:hugs: girls <3 I hope it happens for you all soon. I'm thinking about my DD's 3rd birthday next month, but I just can't stop thinking that I should be planning a 1st birthday party too (due date was the day after DD's birthday). All this time and no hint of a BFP. :'(

Excited though to start the clomid tomorrow! I feel like I should take it at night to hopefully sleep through the worst of the side effects, but I'm also afraid that hot flashes could mess up my sleep? I'm also supposed to start on CD5 and tomorrow is more like CD5-6ish, so in that regard I feel like the earlier the better. But I don't want to go crazy in the middle of my work day, haha.


----------



## DSemcho

Sure I ovulated last night, been having more than normal fertile CM and I had the sharp stabbing pain last night on the proper side indicating ovulation. So I should expect AF in about 13 days so on the 23/24th. I'm out for January because my DH went TDY in the states on the 3rd. And we haven't had sex this year so far. So my next testing date is probably the very end of February or the first week of March depending on my ovulation.


----------



## DSemcho

Tiny update. Had some spotting, so either I definitely ovulated last night or I ovulated between the 31st and 2nd and didn't know it.


----------



## Starry Night

qwk - congrats on the scan!!!

ES - I hope you're still in it!

mowat - as long as they're aware there is a chance you might be pregnant I think you should be fine.

brunette - I totally understand you feel. Having to start TTC after a loss is such a bitter time. I HATED having to start over again and being back at square one. Each TTC journey is so different that it could be quick or it could take a long time. I also hated that even if I did get my bfp right away I would have to start a new pregnancy all over again with all the worry and dangers of 1st tri....there is no picking up where you left off. Even being halfway through my current pregnancy I fear I'll lose it and have to start all over. 

DSemcho - I'm sorry you weren't able to fit in any BD'ing in but at least it seems you're ovulating. It's comforting to know when our bodies are doing what they should.

garfie - did you end up testing again? Any updates?

afm - getting to the hungry stage of my pregnancy. Not sure how I'm going to prevent myself from getting to be a true fatty again like last time. I'm so, so hungry all the time! I will heat up pizza pockets at 4am on a regular basis. LOL We're supposed to suppress these urges. Yeah right!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So just an up day for me. I am on CD 33 (AF should be due today) and I woke up this morning feeling so weird. My body is hot to touch, my fiancé thought I was running a fever, my stomach feels weird and I'm sore. Feels like a flu/cold. I hope that's a good sign. Last time I was preg, before I confirmed it, my allergies/sinuses were horrible. I haven't tested yet AT ALL. I'm too scared to get that BFN :(

I really just want to be done with this TTC process! I'm starting to get frustrated


----------



## mowat

Ugh, I know what you guys mean about starting over again, and just wanting to be done with it! My due date for my third miscarriage is this month and I have a friend who is due a week later. I'm happy for her, but I can't help feeling like she doesn't appreciate what she has (because she hasn't gone through multiple losses). Horrible, I know.


----------



## DSemcho

Has another really sharp pain. When I o I only get one, strange thing I'd I got one almost 2 weeks ago to.... I'm wondering if I O'ed early.


----------



## mowat

Is your cycle regular DSemcho? Do you temp or use opks? Hmmm.


----------



## DSemcho

I don't temp (DH gets mad about getting woken) and I ran out of OPK's. They were regular until August then I started ovulating late. But I always used OPKs and waited for the pain to determine O.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm confused this cycle. I never really get cramping but the last few days I've been having a few on and off and I've hardly had any EWCM and I've usually had loads up to now!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm confused this cycle. I never really get cramping but the last few days I've been having a few on and off and I've hardly had any EWCM and I've usually had loads up to now!

What say in your cycle are u?


----------



## brunettebimbo

13 :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Going back through my charts I usually have EWCM as soon as AF leaves.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Well hopefully that EWCM soon. I'm sure things will turn out fine. At least you still have a chance because CD 13 is still good right?

AFM- Ok so an update...So I'm trying not to get too excited but with my last pregnancy, the day AF was due, I was cramping but not blood. So today I'm having cramping and no blood. This made me suspicious because I NEVER have cramping until after AF has begun. The only other time was when I got my BFP...I really this is a good sign and not my body playing tricks!!! Fx'd


----------



## brunettebimbo

When is AF due? Fingers tightly crossed for you!


----------



## armywife03

Mariahs Mom said:


> Well hopefully that EWCM soon. I'm sure things will turn out fine. At least you still have a chance because CD 13 is still good right?
> 
> AFM- Ok so an update...So I'm trying not to get too excited but with my last pregnancy, the day AF was due, I was cramping but not blood. So today I'm having cramping and no blood. This made me suspicious because I NEVER have cramping until after AF has begun. The only other time was when I got my BFP...I really this is a good sign and not my body playing tricks!!! Fx'd

When are you going to test? I am excited to see :flower: FX for you


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Ladies- AF is due today. Been having hot flashes this past week. Been getting hot randomly throughout the day. I really hope this isn't my body playing tricks and imitating my last pregnancy....I will test Sunday if AF doesn't not come, but if I'm still cramping tomorrow and Sunday then I will be convinced I'm preg...Fx'd ladies


----------



## VivianJean

Hoping this is it for you girl. What a wonderful way to start the New Year!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck!!! That would be an awesome way to start the year!


----------



## armywife03

Mariahs Mom said:


> Ladies- AF is due today. Been having hot flashes this past week. Been getting hot randomly throughout the day. I really hope this isn't my body playing tricks and imitating my last pregnancy....I will test Sunday if AF doesn't not come, but if I'm still cramping tomorrow and Sunday then I will be convinced I'm preg...Fx'd ladies

You are so much stronger than me! Waiting to test..I will have my fingers crossed for you and looking for a positive update:winkwink:


----------



## armywife03

SOmeone please talk some sense into me! I tested today at 7 dpo. Of course Negitive  :( I wanted to wait so I don't stress myself out. What's wrong will me?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies- AF is due today. Been having hot flashes this past week. Been getting hot randomly throughout the day. I really hope this isn't my body playing tricks and imitating my last pregnancy....I will test Sunday if AF doesn't not come, but if I'm still cramping tomorrow and Sunday then I will be convinced I'm preg...Fx'd ladies
> 
> You are so much stronger than me! Waiting to test..I will have my fingers crossed for you and looking for a positive update:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks a lot ladies...I think I'm more scared than brave; don't wanna see that BFN....I will be testing in the am, as soon as I wake up...my boobs are so sore that it was painful taking a shower....I hope that's a good sign because since my loss, the other 2 cycles I did not have sore breast.


----------



## nevergivingup

armywife03 said:


> SOmeone please talk some sense into me! I tested today at 7 dpo. Of course Negitive :( I wanted to wait so I don't stress myself out. What's wrong will me?

Believe these words when I say You're absolutely normal!!! When you want something so badly you'll work hard for it, testing early is part of our TTCAL journey unfortunately it's most of our weaknesses:dohh: So don't beat yourself up you'll be rewarded in time.....hopefully in a couple more days. FX!!:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, Mariah's Mom, those signs sound so promising! I really hope you can have this wonderful start to the New Year! Fingers crossed so tightly for you!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> Oh, Mariah's Mom, those signs sound so promising! I really hope you can have this wonderful start to the New Year! Fingers crossed so tightly for you!!!

Thanx Starry Night...I really hope this will be my New Year BFP...I am testing in the morning, so I will let you guys know! Ugh I'm probably just reading too much into it :cry::wacko:


----------



## eyemom

ladies who've had u/s recently, I'm so sorry I think I failed to congratulate you on good results. I'm so happy for you.

Mariahs Mom that sounds so promising, I've got everything crossed for you. <3 Also you have wayyyyy more will power than I have! Will be watching your updates. ;)

armywife, sometimes you just can't help it, especially when you want to be pg so bad. Hopefully it's just too soon. <3

AFM, took my first Clomid pill this evening after dinner. Been almost 2 hours and I'm not feeling crazy yet! :haha: ;) ;)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyemom

Mariahs Mom said:


> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You went ahead and poas!???? (I wouldn't have been able to wait til morning either.)

:wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy for you. Come on lil beanie stick stick stick 9 mos!!!!!


----------



## qwk

Mariahs Mom said:


> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo!! :dance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You went ahead and poas!???? (I wouldn't have been able to wait til morning either.)
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy for you. Come on lil beanie stick stick stick 9 mos!!!!!Click to expand...

Omg yes I could not wait....THANK YOU. I'm still in shock. I hope this lil beanie does stick :baby:

The blue line came up in like 10 secs...YAYYYY
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## eyemom

dang girl, that's clear as day


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> dang girl, that's clear as day

I know right...great start to the year!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: So freaking happy for you!!! Congratulations :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoooooo :) congradulations Mariahs mom :) over the moon for you !


----------



## nevergivingup

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS MARIAHSMOM!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: YOU DESERVE IT ALL!! NOW SENDING STICKY DUST YOUR WAY :wohoo: !!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: So freaking happy for you!!! Congratulations :)

Thanks girl I'm so excited


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS MARIAHSMOM!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: YOU DESERVE IT ALL!! NOW SENDING STICKY DUST YOUR WAY :wohoo: !!

Omg thank you...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: So freaking happy for you!!! Congratulations :)

Thanx Brunette, we are all going to get our BFP's this yr


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Yahoooooo :) congradulations Mariahs mom :) over the moon for you !

Thanx Left :happydance:


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations Mariah's Mom so so so happy for you!!!! Lots of sticky dust being sent your waay xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I had my scan

Looked at my reports and...

Last week I was measuring 5 weeks 6 days when I should have been 6 weeks 3 days with a BPM of 121 so 4 days behind

Today I was measuring 7 weeks 1 day so only 2 days behind and it means baby has grown 9 days in 7 days which is fab and the heartrate is 145bpm which she said is perfect.

Starting to believe this is real :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyyy what a happy thread this is today!! Really hoping to join in with the happiness soon!

Still no idea what my body is doing!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> I had my scan
> 
> Looked at my reports and...
> 
> Last week I was measuring 5 weeks 6 days when I should have been 6 weeks 3 days with a BPM of 121 so 4 days behind
> 
> Today I was measuring 7 weeks 1 day so only 2 days behind and it means baby has grown 9 days in 7 days which is fab and the heartrate is 145bpm which she said is perfect.
> 
> Starting to believe this is real :)

Thanx :happydance:

And I'm glad your scan went well...that baby is growing fast!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I bet your soooo happy. I'm so happy to read all the positive news on here.

I think we are going to have a rush of BFP's :)


----------



## Starry Night

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Mariah's Mom - I am so super happy for you!!! I think I'm about to flip out. :haha: Congratulations!!!!!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful rainbow!!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

unexpected - awesome!!!! So glad to hear the baby is catching up. Sometimes these really early scans cause more tensions than they help. Consistent growth and healthy heart beats are such, such good signs.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Yayyyyyy what a happy thread this is today!! Really hoping to join in with the happiness soon!
> 
> Still no idea what my body is doing!

What day are you on? Have you O'd yet?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Mariah's Mom - I am so super happy for you!!! I think I'm about to flip out. :haha: Congratulations!!!!!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful rainbow!!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> unexpected - awesome!!!! So glad to hear the baby is catching up. Sometimes these really early scans cause more tensions than they help. Consistent growth and healthy heart beats are such, such good signs.

:thumbup::happydance: thank you I am soooo happy...I hope this baby sticks around :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Laelani

I just now came across this thread and would love to join you ladies!!! I was unexpectedly pregnant in March 2013 but had a miscarriage at 13 weeks. We were then apart in different countries until September 2013. We are now in full on TTC mode and this is our first cycle. Today is ovulation day so we will see how the next week or so goes! Wish us luck! Sending :dust: everyone here still waiting on their BFP and congrats to those that already have theirs! :D


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> I just now came across this thread and would love to join you ladies!!! I was unexpectedly pregnant in March 2013 but had a miscarriage at 13 weeks. We were then apart in different countries until September 2013. We are now in full on TTC mode and this is our first cycle. Today is ovulation day so we will see how the next week or so goes! Wish us luck! Sending :dust: everyone here still waiting on their BFP and congrats to those that already have theirs! :D

Hey Laelani...Welcome to the thread. We are definitely here to support each other thru this TTC process. Sorry to here abt your loss. I know the feeling. You will love this thread, there are so many supportive women here :thumbup:


----------



## armywife03

Mariahs Mom said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You went ahead and poas!???? (I wouldn't have been able to wait til morning either.)
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy for you. Come on lil beanie stick stick stick 9 mos!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg yes I could not wait....THANK YOU. I'm still in shock. I hope this lil beanie does stick :baby:
> 
> The blue line came up in like 10 secs...YAYYYYClick to expand...

That's a beautiful BFP :happydance: congrats :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You went ahead and poas!???? (I wouldn't have been able to wait til morning either.)
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy for you. Come on lil beanie stick stick stick 9 mos!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg yes I could not wait....THANK YOU. I'm still in shock. I hope this lil beanie does stick :baby:
> 
> The blue line came up in like 10 secs...YAYYYYClick to expand...
> 
> That's a beautiful BFP :happydance: congrats :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx ArmyWife


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, laelani. I'm sorry you find yourself in this forum, but I'm glad you chose to share your journey with us. The ladies here are so wonderful and supportive. There's also been enough success stories to give the rest of us some hope.

brunette - any idea where in your cycle you are? It has taken my body anywhere from 3 to 5 months to go back to normal. It's the most frustrating and heart-breaking wait. I hope your body sorts itself out soon! I usually got my next bfp the first normal cycle. I hope it's the same for you!


----------



## armywife03

Laelani said:


> I just now came across this thread and would love to join you ladies!!! I was unexpectedly pregnant in March 2013 but had a miscarriage at 13 weeks. We were then apart in different countries until September 2013. We are now in full on TTC mode and this is our first cycle. Today is ovulation day so we will see how the next week or so goes! Wish us luck! Sending :dust: everyone here still waiting on their BFP and congrats to those that already have theirs! :D

Hi laelani, sorry for your loss:hugs: . We are definitely here to support each other :flower: good luck to you this cycle . 

I love your name. It sounds Hawaiian . Are you from Hawaii ?just curious, we just came from there


----------



## Laelani

Mariahs Mom said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I just now came across this thread and would love to join you ladies!!! I was unexpectedly pregnant in March 2013 but had a miscarriage at 13 weeks. We were then apart in different countries until September 2013. We are now in full on TTC mode and this is our first cycle. Today is ovulation day so we will see how the next week or so goes! Wish us luck! Sending :dust: everyone here still waiting on their BFP and congrats to those that already have theirs! :D
> 
> Hey Laelani...Welcome to the thread. We are definitely here to support each other thru this TTC process. Sorry to here abt your loss. I know the feeling. You will love this thread, there are so many supportive women here :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! A loss is so tough but TTC is such a happy occasion it's a bittersweet place to be in. Glad to have found a supportive place!



Starry Night said:


> Welcome, laelani. I'm sorry you find yourself in this forum, but I'm glad you chose to share your journey with us. The ladies here are so wonderful and supportive. There's also been enough success stories to give the rest of us some hope.
> 
> brunette - any idea where in your cycle you are? It has taken my body anywhere from 3 to 5 months to go back to normal. It's the most frustrating and heart-breaking wait. I hope your body sorts itself out soon! I usually got my next bfp the first normal cycle. I hope it's the same for you!

Thank you! I'm willing to lend an ear or shoulder if anyone needs it and I have a feeling I can expect the same in return. I think this will be a great place to spend my time. 



armywife03 said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I just now came across this thread and would love to join you ladies!!! I was unexpectedly pregnant in March 2013 but had a miscarriage at 13 weeks. We were then apart in different countries until September 2013. We are now in full on TTC mode and this is our first cycle. Today is ovulation day so we will see how the next week or so goes! Wish us luck! Sending :dust: everyone here still waiting on their BFP and congrats to those that already have theirs! :D
> 
> Hi laelani, sorry for your loss:hugs: . We are definitely here to support each other :flower: good luck to you this cycle .
> 
> I love your name. It sounds Hawaiian . Are you from Hawaii ?just curious, we just came from thereClick to expand...

Thank you! My name is Hawaiian. It was a name I found on the internet on a baby name website that I used for a character name for a lot of the online games that I play. I don't use it as much anymore now but I thought I would use it on here because a lot of names were already taken. :)


----------



## garfie

Congrats Mariah's :happydance::happydance: what a great start to the new year for you 

:hugs:

X


----------



## qwk

yay congrats on your scan unexpected!! grow baby grow!!

And congrats again mariah's mom, this is truly a very happy thread today! :)


----------



## mowat

Congrats Mariah's mom and Unexpected! Good news!

Any charters out there? Need some advice on when to start my progesterone, but I can't tell when I O'd. I usually O on cd 13, sometimes 12, and it felt like that this month again, but I can't tell from my temperatures. I'm supposed to start progesterone a couple of days after O. Does it matter if I'm off a bit? Hmmm.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm on CD14. 

Chart - https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/D2159A27-1035-421D-BA7D-30CF9F86DBD6_zpsauw1z97h.png

I usually have EWCM right after AF right up to O and I haven't this month! Last month was quite "normal"


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat I'd give it another day before calling it but it looks to me like it could be cd13 most likley but tommrow s temp will tell a lot :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Mowat I'd give it another day before calling it but it looks to me like it could be cd13 most likley but tommrow s temp will tell a lot :)

How far along are you Left Wonderin?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

armywife03 said:


> Thank you ladies :) I have had blood work done to check for autoimmune and blood disorder and it came back fine. That was 5 yrs ago. I have had children and have miscarriages in between. After having my 5 in November they suggest I see a specialist and have a scope done. I have never had a problem getting pregnant it is staying pregnant. We tried this month and I told my hubby if I am
> Pregnant and I miscarry I will not try again. I can not handle it emotionally :( I am
> Very blessed to even have children! Thank you gain for your positive words . I will be thinking about you ladies and praying for you as well.

i'm sorry you've had so many problems. I have the same problem too. No problem getting pregnant, just problems keeping them. Except this latest wait to get pregnant has been super long so not sure what's up with that but my doc's office solution to keeping a pregnancy is blood thinner injections until 36 weeks and high dose progesterone until 12 weeks. We shall see. But hang in there hun. :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mariahs Mom said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Mowat I'd give it another day before calling it but it looks to me like it could be cd13 most likley but tommrow s temp will tell a lot :)
> 
> How far along are you Left Wonderin?Click to expand...

Not that I'm counting but I've 4 weeks 3 days left :haha: !!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

garfie said:


> Just popping in to say hi to all you lovely ladies:flower:
> 
> A special welcome to Armywife - I also have had 5 m/c and have two beautiful boys one who has autism - so whilst I don't fully walk in your shoes - I may borrow them occasionally.:winkwink:
> 
> BIG :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Your chart is looking great garfie!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

qwk said:


> List popping in to say we saw baby and heartbeat! 120 bpm. Like unexpected, it was measuring 2-3 days short or what I think I am, but the tech said its so small at this point it's very hard to get an accurate measurement, so they're having me back in two weeks :) hope everyone is well!

Woohoo, so exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> Really struggling at the minute. I don't want to be TTC I just want my baby :( I should be 12 weeks now! :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Well we can't bed anymore---we're exhausted! Sure hope I get a temperature spike tomorrow. I've had ovulation pain since yesterday, but I ran out of OPKs so I can't check that way, but I'm pretty sure we're good. This is the second straight month of fabulously timed bedding, so hopefully it works out---although sometimes it's the badly timed months that work!
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the TWW and those WTT. And, of course, all those that just got BFPs.

Looks like your chart is on the uprise, woohoo! Best of luck to you girl. We timed everything perfect too so now just waiting. I tested this morning because of a temp spike and it was negative but that's ok, maybe next week's will be positive and if not, IUI NEXT CYCLE!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Anyone know anything about xrays and pregnancy? I'm scheduled for an xray on the 20th (foot xray), and I'm not due for AF until the 24th or 25th. Is it safe? The technician does ask, so I'm not sure what I should say. If they cancel it I'll probably lose my appointment with the foot specialist in early February.

it's not good, you should definitely tell them there's a possibility you're pregnant. They can put a thing over you to protect your belly. the rays will still get to you but won't be as bad with the covering. Good luck.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Really struggling at the minute. I don't want to be TTC I just want my baby :( I should be 12 weeks now! :cry:
> 
> I know EXACTLY how you feel :sad2: I would've been due this Monday, the 13th. :cry:
> 
> I am frustrated that I have to start all over. I'm pissed actually...So we can go through this journey together. We are on the same page!:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry girls. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> GL ES, hope it was just too soon!
> 
> :hugs: girls <3 I hope it happens for you all soon. I'm thinking about my DD's 3rd birthday next month, but I just can't stop thinking that I should be planning a 1st birthday party too (due date was the day after DD's birthday). All this time and no hint of a BFP. :'(
> 
> Excited though to start the clomid tomorrow! I feel like I should take it at night to hopefully sleep through the worst of the side effects, but I'm also afraid that hot flashes could mess up my sleep? I'm also supposed to start on CD5 and tomorrow is more like CD5-6ish, so in that regard I feel like the earlier the better. But I don't want to go crazy in the middle of my work day, haha.

Sorry about the sadness surrounding your little girls bday and your loss. :hugs:

About the clomid, you should be fine. I didn't notice any symptoms from my first clomid cycle...at least not the first day. I think by the 3rd day, i could tell i was on something. But i only did 2 total rounds of clomid and now i'm on femara. Best of luck hun. Very exciting stuff!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> So just an up day for me. I am on CD 33 (AF should be due today) and I woke up this morning feeling so weird. My body is hot to touch, my fiancé thought I was running a fever, my stomach feels weird and I'm sore. Feels like a flu/cold. I hope that's a good sign. Last time I was preg, before I confirmed it, my allergies/sinuses were horrible. I haven't tested yet AT ALL. I'm too scared to get that BFN :(
> 
> I really just want to be done with this TTC process! I'm starting to get frustrated

I LOVE catching up on a thread like this and reading a message like this and seeing your status updated to pregnant. WOW!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm confused this cycle. I never really get cramping but the last few days I've been having a few on and off and I've hardly had any EWCM and I've usually had loads up to now!

Wet/watery is still FERTILE cm and just as good and looks like you have plenty of that. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's that beautiful post i've been waiting for!!! So exciting. Now pass that dust on to the rest of us!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You went ahead and poas!???? (I wouldn't have been able to wait til morning either.)
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so happy for you. Come on lil beanie stick stick stick 9 mos!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg yes I could not wait....THANK YOU. I'm still in shock. I hope this lil beanie does stick :baby:
> 
> The blue line came up in like 10 secs...YAYYYYClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> I had my scan
> 
> Looked at my reports and...
> 
> Last week I was measuring 5 weeks 6 days when I should have been 6 weeks 3 days with a BPM of 121 so 4 days behind
> 
> Today I was measuring 7 weeks 1 day so only 2 days behind and it means baby has grown 9 days in 7 days which is fab and the heartrate is 145bpm which she said is perfect.
> 
> Starting to believe this is real :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: PERFECT!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Laelani said:


> I just now came across this thread and would love to join you ladies!!! I was unexpectedly pregnant in March 2013 but had a miscarriage at 13 weeks. We were then apart in different countries until September 2013. We are now in full on TTC mode and this is our first cycle. Today is ovulation day so we will see how the next week or so goes! Wish us luck! Sending :dust: everyone here still waiting on their BFP and congrats to those that already have theirs! :D

Welcome Laelani! Sorry sweetie to hear about your miscarriage. I hope this cycle ends in another BFP for you to help you get past the anger and hurt. Best luck! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Congrats Mariah's mom and Unexpected! Good news!
> 
> Any charters out there? Need some advice on when to start my progesterone, but I can't tell when I O'd. I usually O on cd 13, sometimes 12, and it felt like that this month again, but I can't tell from my temperatures. I'm supposed to start progesterone a couple of days after O. Does it matter if I'm off a bit? Hmmm.

You should probably wait until your chart confirms O because your temps will tell the tale...although my doc said temps would be unreliable on fertility meds. But i always start my progesterone on 3-4 dpo. i just start everything when my doc tells me to.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

um...eggwhite and high cervix yesterday...does that mean anything? strange.

spotting???
implantation spotting or what? I'm too early to be getting my period. Hhhhmmm... :wacko: :shrug:

but i also did not get an implantation dip at normal time (between 7 and 10 dpo) and my temps are whacky but i blame that on the fertility meds, etc. and how the doc said my temps would be inaccurate and unreliable anyway. That's ok, this is a temp experimentation cycle. He, he...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Mowat I'd give it another day before calling it but it looks to me like it could be cd13 most likley but tommrow s temp will tell a lot :)
> 
> How far along are you Left Wonderin?Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I'm counting but I've 4 weeks 3 days left :haha: !!Click to expand...

Oh that's so cool....I kno u r excited and anxious


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's that beautiful post i've been waiting for!!! So exciting. Now pass that dust on to the rest of us!!!Click to expand...

Thank you and I am more than happy to spread that dust to EVERYONE!!!! We all deserve our BFP's this year 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ESwemba84

Mariah's Mom!!!:happydance::happydance: That's so exciting! You know, AF should be due for me any day now, and last night I had a legit fever (101.6). It lasted for like 10 hours, then broke this morning, and I haven't had a fever since. I swear I thought it was the flu, but I didn't have any coughing or runny nose, just fever. I've been a bit crampy all day, so I keep expecting to see AF, but so far nothing. After reading your symptoms, I have hope that maybe my sudden and short lived illness was a bizarre symptom. I guess I'll find out in a few days!


----------



## Laelani

ttcbabyisom said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I just now came across this thread and would love to join you ladies!!! I was unexpectedly pregnant in March 2013 but had a miscarriage at 13 weeks. We were then apart in different countries until September 2013. We are now in full on TTC mode and this is our first cycle. Today is ovulation day so we will see how the next week or so goes! Wish us luck! Sending :dust: everyone here still waiting on their BFP and congrats to those that already have theirs! :D
> 
> Welcome Laelani! Sorry sweetie to hear about your miscarriage. I hope this cycle ends in another BFP for you to help you get past the anger and hurt. Best luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Mariah's Mom!!!:happydance::happydance: That's so exciting! You know, AF should be due for me any day now, and last night I had a legit fever (101.6). It lasted for like 10 hours, then broke this morning, and I haven't had a fever since. I swear I thought it was the flu, but I didn't have any coughing or runny nose, just fever. I've been a bit crampy all day, so I keep expecting to see AF, but so far nothing. After reading your symptoms, I have hope that maybe my sudden and short lived illness was a bizarre symptom. I guess I'll find out in a few days!

Thanks :happydance:

Omg your symptoms sound like mines. With both of my pregnancies I had a cold/flu and lil cramping (very dull this time) and I would be overheating, like hot flashes...soooooooooooooooo I'm hoping you have the same results because your symptoms are identical to mine....:thumbup::dust:


----------



## eyemom

Unexpected, I think I missed that you had another good scan? That's wonderful, I hope that puts your mind at ease a little. <3 I hope you're right about a rush of BFPs! ;)

Laelani, sorry about your loss, glad you and your OH are back on the same soil. Hope it happens for you right away.

Wowowwww Left, so soon now! :D

ttcbabyisom, thank you. <3 I guess meds can make things look different, but your chart is sure pretty. Hopefully that bfn was just too soon. Hope it doesn't come to an IUI, but IF it does, that's very exciting to have that to look forward to. Really hoping that spotting means something good. Doesn't seem like it should be bad since you're on the progesterone??

ES I hope this is it for you, good luck. <3

I feel like I'm missing some people, I'm so sorry if I missed you.

AFM, taken 2 doses of Clomid now. So far no problems, but I know if it's going to hit, it'll probably hit later. I'm realizing if I get my bfp this cycle, I'll have to get pretty creative getting my continuing education in b/c the conference I was planning to attend to get the rest of my hours is right before what would be my due date. BUT I'd be awfully lucky to get a bfp on my first round, so I'm not getting ahead of myself!

Only weird thing that happens.... If this is even a thing. Maybe a minute after I take it, I get this warm tingly feeling through my arms like when you take a drink of alcohol (well at least me since I don't really drink, so whenever I do drink I feel it, lol) but...just through my arms. I don't see how I could actually feel anything that quick, so last night I thought it was in my head. But it did it again tonight. It just lasts a few seconds and then it's over and I'm back to feeling normal.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Temperature creeped up again today. Still no crosshairs. Still watery CM. Cervix making its way down! Praying this isn't going to be anovulatory cycle! None of my usual O signs have been around!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies goodness look at what happens when I turn my back!

Congrats Mariah's mom, that's is such wonderful news a very definate positive there I really hope this is the one for you xx

Unexpected in so glad your scan went well now try to relax and enjoy it!

Qwk I hope everything goes well at your scan too I'm sure it will x

Left omg 4 weeks 3 days?!?!? Where did all that time go?!?! It feels like you only just got your bfp lol how are you feeling? Aside from fat and uncomfortable lol are you ready for him?

Sorry to all the lovely ladies I've not mentioned love ya! Hope your all well.

Also Tricia how's you you must be close to popping too, and sweetz and Lisa I hope your out there doing well just busy cooking, thinking of you gurlies x
Afm I'm doing really well, aside from being tired lol Oh and while were in a happy bfp mood let me show you something beautiful and perfect....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DSemcho

Okay last month any spotting I had was all red....


This month on 10JAN small bits of red.11JAN half red half brown still not to much. So far today (12JAN) only brown. So I really so think I ovulated early cause when I started taking OPKs (on CD17/18) I had one that was darker than it should have been and then they lightened slightly.


----------



## Tricia173

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey ladies goodness look at what happens when I turn my back!
> 
> Congrats Mariah's mom, that's is such wonderful news a very definate positive there I really hope this is the one for you xx
> 
> Unexpected in so glad your scan went well now try to relax and enjoy it!
> 
> Qwk I hope everything goes well at your scan too I'm sure it will x
> 
> Left omg 4 weeks 3 days?!?!? Where did all that time go?!?! It feels like you only just got your bfp lol how are you feeling? Aside from fat and uncomfortable lol are you ready for him?
> 
> Sorry to all the lovely ladies I've not mentioned love ya! Hope your all well.
> 
> Also Tricia how's you you must be close to popping too, and sweetz and Lisa I hope your out there doing well just busy cooking, thinking of you gurlies x
> Afm I'm doing really well, aside from being tired lol Oh and while were in a happy bfp mood let me show you something beautiful and perfect....

I am 33 weeks as of yesterday, things are ok, dr is concerned due to the gestational diabetes. I can't seem to get my sugar under control with diet and I am apparently measuring big. I have to see a maternal fetal specialist next week and also gave 2 fetal monitorings done. Dr said I will not go to my due date. It is all so overwhelming.... I really hope my little boy is doing ok, it took so long to get to this point!

Congrats to Mariah's. Mom! Very exciting news! Here's to a sticky bean!

Good luck to those ttc, you are always in my prayers...you deserve your sticky beans!


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh Pink she is gorgeous!!!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies x


----------



## armywife03

Hi guys, I kept telling myself I wasn't going to test( yeah right this is the third morning I have tested. Today I think I see a light line maybe ( could be evap) I'm going to post it you tell me what you think ? I am 9 dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 18


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see anything sorry Hun. Having said that though 9DPO is still very early. Your not out yet!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Tricia173 said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies goodness look at what happens when I turn my back!
> 
> Congrats Mariah's mom, that's is such wonderful news a very definate positive there I really hope this is the one for you xx
> 
> Unexpected in so glad your scan went well now try to relax and enjoy it!
> 
> Qwk I hope everything goes well at your scan too I'm sure it will x
> 
> Left omg 4 weeks 3 days?!?!? Where did all that time go?!?! It feels like you only just got your bfp lol how are you feeling? Aside from fat and uncomfortable lol are you ready for him?
> 
> Sorry to all the lovely ladies I've not mentioned love ya! Hope your all well.
> 
> Also Tricia how's you you must be close to popping too, and sweetz and Lisa I hope your out there doing well just busy cooking, thinking of you gurlies x
> Afm I'm doing really well, aside from being tired lol Oh and while were in a happy bfp mood let me show you something beautiful and perfect....
> 
> I am 33 weeks as of yesterday, things are ok, dr is concerned due to the gestational diabetes. I can't seem to get my sugar under control with diet and I am apparently measuring big. I have to see a maternal fetal specialist next week and also gave 2 fetal monitorings done. Dr said I will not go to my due date. It is all so overwhelming.... I really hope my little boy is doing ok, it took so long to get to this point!
> 
> Congrats to Mariah's. Mom! Very exciting news! Here's to a sticky bean!
> 
> Good luck to those ttc, you are always in my prayers...you deserve your sticky beans!Click to expand...

Hey Tricia sorry you have worries, I'm sure he's fine in there just making mummy worry, better to be to big than too small right I guess, just a few more weeks and he can come safely, I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Starry Night

Tricia - sorry you're having worries with the gestational diabetes. But it seems your doctor is watching you closely to make sure nothing gets out of control. Your little man seems to want to give you bit of a hard time already. I'm sure he'll be just fine. He may just come a bit sooner than expected.

pink - what an adorable photo! I love it!

armywife - I don't really see anything either. If I hold my laptop on an angle I *think* I sort of see a faint shadow of a line but I'm not sure. I got so many squinters, even on FRERs, it is so frustrating! You can never tell if they're the start of something or an evap. I would wait at least 2 days and try again. If it's a real line something should show up. Good luck!!


----------



## Unexpected212

army - I think I can see it but its quite grey. Could be the start of something? fx'D for you xxx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey ladies goodness look at what happens when I turn my back!
> 
> Congrats Mariah's mom, that's is such wonderful news a very definate positive there I really hope this is the one for you xx
> 
> Unexpected in so glad your scan went well now try to relax and enjoy it!
> 
> Qwk I hope everything goes well at your scan too I'm sure it will x
> 
> Left omg 4 weeks 3 days?!?!? Where did all that time go?!?! It feels like you only just got your bfp lol how are you feeling? Aside from fat and uncomfortable lol are you ready for him?
> 
> Sorry to all the lovely ladies I've not mentioned love ya! Hope your all well.
> 
> Also Tricia how's you you must be close to popping too, and sweetz and Lisa I hope your out there doing well just busy cooking, thinking of you gurlies x
> Afm I'm doing really well, aside from being tired lol Oh and while were in a happy bfp mood let me show you something beautiful and perfect....

Thank you Pink I really hope so too...

And she is beautiful...i love the pic


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tricia173 said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies goodness look at what happens when I turn my back!
> 
> Congrats Mariah's mom, that's is such wonderful news a very definate positive there I really hope this is the one for you xx
> 
> Unexpected in so glad your scan went well now try to relax and enjoy it!
> 
> Qwk I hope everything goes well at your scan too I'm sure it will x
> 
> Left omg 4 weeks 3 days?!?!? Where did all that time go?!?! It feels like you only just got your bfp lol how are you feeling? Aside from fat and uncomfortable lol are you ready for him?
> 
> Sorry to all the lovely ladies I've not mentioned love ya! Hope your all well.
> 
> Also Tricia how's you you must be close to popping too, and sweetz and Lisa I hope your out there doing well just busy cooking, thinking of you gurlies x
> Afm I'm doing really well, aside from being tired lol Oh and while were in a happy bfp mood let me show you something beautiful and perfect....
> 
> I am 33 weeks as of yesterday, things are ok, dr is concerned due to the gestational diabetes. I can't seem to get my sugar under control with diet and I am apparently measuring big. I have to see a maternal fetal specialist next week and also gave 2 fetal monitorings done. Dr said I will not go to my due date. It is all so overwhelming.... I really hope my little boy is doing ok, it took so long to get to this point!
> 
> Congrats to Mariah's. Mom! Very exciting news! Here's to a sticky bean!
> 
> Good luck to those ttc, you are always in my prayers...you deserve your sticky beans!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear abt the gestational diabetes...Just to ease your mind, my mom and aunts both had it during their pregnancies and we all turned out fine. From what I know, I think it's more of a danger to you versus the baby...soon you can bring your little boy home :baby:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Hi guys, I kept telling myself I wasn't going to test( yeah right this is the third morning I have tested. Today I think I see a light line maybe ( could be evap) I'm going to post it you tell me what you think ? I am 9 dpo today.

I don't see anything yet but it could still be too early...you're not out yet just test again in a few days...Fx'd 
:dust::dust:


----------



## armywife03

Thanks guys. It might be an evap :( The light line showed up with in the time limit but I went back to look at it and you can barely see the line at all now.( You could be barely see it in the first place) But it looked pink first. I know a lot of women have been complaining about first response having evaps. I use first response bc I know it picks up before any other test. If my hubby knew how much I spent on test he would crap a brick.lol In November I tested very light with FMU at (dpo and a pretty nice BFP at night .I would like to say I will wait a few days but I won't&#8230;.. I wish I had willpower !


----------



## ESwemba84

ArmyWife, sorry I don't see it either. FRERs have given me so much false hope, I'm to the point now where if I have to squint or tweek or hold it to different light, it's negative. Hoping it was just too soon!

AFM, no AF still and a couple promising symptoms. My boobs are still sore, and I'm experiencing constipation, which by now in my cycle shoulda been gone. I'm hoping to get a test tonight and take one tomorrow.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> ArmyWife, sorry I don't see it either. FRERs have given me so much false hope, I'm to the point now where if I have to squint or tweek or hold it to different light, it's negative. Hoping it was just too soon!
> 
> AFM, no AF still and a couple promising symptoms. My boobs are still sore, and I'm experiencing constipation, which by now in my cycle shoulda been gone. I'm hoping to get a test tonight and take one tomorrow.

I hope you get that BFP tonight...we have very similar symptoms so I hope you get that BFP as well.


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So excited for you!!! I was gone for a few days, but had to log in and see if you had tested yet. I am so happy to see this! You'll have to keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## armywife03

So I had one more test left and it was driving me crazy so I just took it. The pics are after about 4 mins . Do you see anything? Thanks ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 22


----------



## armywife03

Here's another pink to me . I'm just so nervous bc I know frer ha been getting such bad reviews.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mowat

I feel like I saw it at first, but the more I stare at it the more I'm confused. Is it pretty clear in real life?


----------



## mowat

So I set my alarm last night so I'd wake up to temp at 6:30. Of course my son had a tantrum last night before bed and wouldn't pee, and then peed the bed at 5 am. Took me forever to get back to sleep, but I woke up at 6:30 anyway and took my temperature---super low. When I woke up later it was 8:30. Temperature good and high. Decided to start the progesterone and assume I ovulated on the regular day. 

Have you tested Garfie?


----------



## brunettebimbo

armywife03 said:


> Here's another pink to me . I'm just so nervous bc I know frer ha been getting such bad reviews.

YES!! I see it!! Eeeeeee


----------



## mowat

I looked again and saw it right away Army! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm really confused by this months cycle. I've been cramping since CD10 and had hardly any EWCM. I usually have it every day from AF to O. My cervix is usually high until O. Everything is different this month!!


----------



## mowat

I had a lot of cramping around ovulation (and after) this month too. Hardly any EWCM---just once. Now I've got crazy nipple pain! Just the left one. I love my body, I love my body, I love my body..... Hope it sorts itself out Brunette.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My right boob is slightly tender if I prod it but that's it! :rofl:


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh I deffo see it on the last picture Army! Pretty clearly!


----------



## garfie

Mowat - thanks for asking BFN :cry: ff has
Me at 12dpo but a few ladies say I'm 2 days out so
Possibly 10dpo :dohh:

So in limbo land:haha:

How are you feeling Hun? 

:hugs:

X


----------



## armywife03

Ohhh ladies , I wish I hadn't tested :nope: now I'm going to be super paranoid . I took a clear blue easy and it was neg. I know frer picks up way before anything else but I just wanted to see. I'm having hot flashes like before AF and like before my miscarriages :( they are so fresh in my mind since one was in April and one in nov. I wish I could just test and relax like a normal person ...... This is going to drive me crazy. I haven't even told my hubby about the positive fr. I don't want to disappoint him if something happens . Please say a prayer for me if you remember :flower:


----------



## armywife03

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm really confused by this months cycle. I've been cramping since CD10 and had hardly any EWCM. I usually have it every day from AF to O. My cervix is usually high until O. Everything is different this month!!

I have cramping and pressure a couple days before and after O. This month my cervix was all over the place. It was only soft for one day and the day I felt O pain in was hard? I hardly ever have EWCM. It's so confusing trying to track :wacko: hope everything is figured out


----------



## mowat

Ugh, limbo land! Looking at your chart I would have said 10dpo too. Hmm. 

Feeling good so far, early days in the 2ww. I have an appointment with the gynecologist later this month, so I'll ask for something else if I don't have a bfp. Starting to think towards the next step.... not sure where to start since I would need to head to Vancouver for further investigations/treatments. But, I'm getting ahead of myself---it's really only been 2 cycles since we started trying again. Guess I'm just being impatient. Who, me?

Are you doing further investigations Garfie? I remember your DH was going for a SA, but he never went? Still feeling like being just done with it? Whatever you decide, I hope you can be happy with your decision. Not sure where my end point is, but I know I'm not there yet.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So excited for you!!! I was gone for a few days, but had to log in and see if you had tested yet. I am so happy to see this! You'll have to keep us posted on how you are doing.Click to expand...

Thanx you...I will definitely keep everyone posted...

This is literally our 1st serious month of TTC and I am shocked I'm pregnant so fast. Well I really shouldn't be because my last preg I only tried one month and became pregnant. I guess DH & I are very fertile haha...I'm just trying to remain positive and not think that history will repeat itself. I have never had a miscarriage (first one terminated at 10-11wks and the second one was premature at 24wks) but I can't help but to think that it may happen because maybe I'm just one of those women who will not have a child but spend my life trying :cry:

But I will try my best to remain positive. I mean so far this one is starting off better than the last. My last preg immediately started wit cramping (almost everyday for 6 months) & spotting for a long time. So because none of that is going on then that must be a good sign I hope...I'm just so in my head right now...UGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## eyemom

Oh pink I think I just died of cuteness overload. <3 Happy to hear you are doing well.

DSemcho, I had one kinda like that recently. Confusing and annoying!

mowat, good luck! <3

garfie, sorry about bfn. :( It kinda looks like 10 dpo to me too based on temps. Still holding out hope. ;)

army, I couldn't see it in the first pic, but in the last one I definitely saw something! Is that pic tweaked at all? I'd say wait a couple of days then test again, but who am I kidding I wouldn't be able to wait either. ;) Sorry you're in agony hoping, but so far it's looking good. I don't think you could trust a clear blue easy at this point. I really hope this is it for you. I said a prayer. <3

AFM, no real news. Well today is the first day in 19 days where I didn't bleed even a tiny bit!!!! So I guess that is something, lol. :thumbup: It's still too soon probably for the side effects to really hit, but on my 3rd pill of Clomid and so far tolerating it well still. I didn't get that tingly thing this time, so it probably was all in my head. I don't know. :wacko:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Ohhh ladies , I wish I hadn't tested :nope: now I'm going to be super paranoid . I took a clear blue easy and it was neg. I know frer picks up way before anything else but I just wanted to see. I'm having hot flashes like before AF and like before my miscarriages :( they are so fresh in my mind since one was in April and one in nov. I wish I could just test and relax like a normal person ...... This is going to drive me crazy. I haven't even told my hubby about the positive fr. I don't want to disappoint him if something happens . Please say a prayer for me if you remember :flower:

I definitely seen it in the second pic you uploaded...Maybe the clear blue can't pick it up...I would just give it a couple more days and test again...how many DPO are you?


----------



## armywife03

eyemom said:


> Oh pink I think I just died of cuteness overload. <3 Happy to hear you are doing well.
> 
> DSemcho, I had one kinda like that recently. Confusing and annoying!
> 
> mowat, good luck! <3
> 
> garfie, sorry about bfn. :( It kinda looks like 10 dpo to me too based on temps. Still holding out hope. ;)
> 
> army, I couldn't see it in the first pic, but in the last one I definitely saw something! Is that pic tweaked at all? I'd say wait a couple of days then test again, but who am I kidding I wouldn't be able to wait either. ;) Sorry you're in agony hoping, but so far it's looking good. I don't think you could trust a clear blue easy at this point. I really hope this is it for you. I said a prayer. <3
> 
> AFM, no real news. Well today is the first day in 19 days where I didn't bleed even a tiny bit!!!! So I guess that is something, lol. :thumbup: It's still too soon probably for the side effects to really hit, but on my 3rd pill of Clomid and so far tolerating it well still. I didn't get that tingly thing this time, so it probably was all in my head. I don't know. :wacko:

No not tweaked . I took that with my smu . I'm already thinking this isn't going to stick and its kind of making me not want to test anymore . I font know whether that's good or bad. Thank you for saying a prayer for me:)


----------



## armywife03

Mariahs Mom said:


> armywife03 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh ladies , I wish I hadn't tested :nope: now I'm going to be super paranoid . I took a clear blue easy and it was neg. I know frer picks up way before anything else but I just wanted to see. I'm having hot flashes like before AF and like before my miscarriages :( they are so fresh in my mind since one was in April and one in nov. I wish I could just test and relax like a normal person ...... This is going to drive me crazy. I haven't even told my hubby about the positive fr. I don't want to disappoint him if something happens . Please say a prayer for me if you remember :flower:
> 
> I definitely seen it in the second pic you uploaded...Maybe the clear blue can't pick it up...I would just give it a couple more days and test again...how many DPO are you?Click to expand...

 I'm 9 dpo . I found out the Same time November. I had cramping 7 dpo so maybe that was implantation . What's crazy is I had no PMS symptoms up until today. I get really bad hot flashes and night sweats. I guess I just need to stay positive. I might test tomorrow . I will keep you guys updated. Btw I'm so stoked for you :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Army Wife. I def see it in the 2nd pic! 

AFM, still having symptoms, but losing hope as the cramps have gotten stronger. Got a cheap walmart test that I'm taking tomorrow! I will get a BFP!


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So excited for you!!! I was gone for a few days, but had to log in and see if you had tested yet. I am so happy to see this! You'll have to keep us posted on how you are doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx you...I will definitely keep everyone posted...
> 
> This is literally our 1st serious month of TTC and I am shocked I'm pregnant so fast. Well I really shouldn't be because my last preg I only tried one month and became pregnant. I guess DH & I are very fertile haha...I'm just trying to remain positive and not think that history will repeat itself. I have never had a miscarriage (first one terminated at 10-11wks and the second one was premature at 24wks) but I can't help but to think that it may happen because maybe I'm just one of those women who will not have a child but spend my life trying :cry:
> 
> But I will try my best to remain positive. I mean so far this one is starting off better than the last. My last preg immediately started wit cramping (almost everyday for 6 months) & spotting for a long time. So because none of that is going on then that must be a good sign I hope...I'm just so in my head right now...UGGGGGHHHHHHHHClick to expand...

Aw, you definitely can't think that way. :hugs: Just keep your head up and keep thinking positive thoughts. Now that the doctors know what is going on with you I am sure you will move onto a great pregnancy. I still have a week to go before I know or not. Pretty sure that I will be trying again next month. Just have that feeling, but we shall see.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armywife03 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh ladies , I wish I hadn't tested :nope: now I'm going to be super paranoid . I took a clear blue easy and it was neg. I know frer picks up way before anything else but I just wanted to see. I'm having hot flashes like before AF and like before my miscarriages :( they are so fresh in my mind since one was in April and one in nov. I wish I could just test and relax like a normal person ...... This is going to drive me crazy. I haven't even told my hubby about the positive fr. I don't want to disappoint him if something happens . Please say a prayer for me if you remember :flower:
> 
> I definitely seen it in the second pic you uploaded...Maybe the clear blue can't pick it up...I would just give it a couple more days and test again...how many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 9 dpo . I found out the Same time November. I had cramping 7 dpo so maybe that was implantation . What's crazy is I had no PMS symptoms up until today. I get really bad hot flashes and night sweats. I guess I just need to stay positive. I might test tomorrow . I will keep you guys updated. Btw I'm so stoked for you :)Click to expand...

Oh ok well the night sweats sound very promising because that has always been an early sign for me. Both times...but I will definitely stay positive because that second pic did show a line so I would keep hope alive...and thanks I really appreciate it. I'm hoping you are preg too so we can go through this together!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies------- IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So excited for you!!! I was gone for a few days, but had to log in and see if you had tested yet. I am so happy to see this! You'll have to keep us posted on how you are doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx you...I will definitely keep everyone posted...
> 
> This is literally our 1st serious month of TTC and I am shocked I'm pregnant so fast. Well I really shouldn't be because my last preg I only tried one month and became pregnant. I guess DH & I are very fertile haha...I'm just trying to remain positive and not think that history will repeat itself. I have never had a miscarriage (first one terminated at 10-11wks and the second one was premature at 24wks) but I can't help but to think that it may happen because maybe I'm just one of those women who will not have a child but spend my life trying :cry:
> 
> But I will try my best to remain positive. I mean so far this one is starting off better than the last. My last preg immediately started wit cramping (almost everyday for 6 months) & spotting for a long time. So because none of that is going on then that must be a good sign I hope...I'm just so in my head right now...UGGGGGHHHHHHHHClick to expand...
> 
> Aw, you definitely can't think that way. :hugs: Just keep your head up and keep thinking positive thoughts. Now that the doctors know what is going on with you I am sure you will move onto a great pregnancy. I still have a week to go before I know or not. Pretty sure that I will be trying again next month. Just have that feeling, but we shall see.Click to expand...

You're right I can't think that way...I just have to remain positive :dohh: haha; And yes my MFM doc has a whole plan in place so I'm confident she will see me thru. I just want to hold my health BREATHING baby in my arms :cry::baby:

I'm hoping that in a week you will get great news as well so we can be on this journey together!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

*slowly walks in the room*

Hey ladies! I know, I have been MIA....I am so sorry. I hope everyone is doing well. Congrats to the BFPs, and luck and dust to those trying!!

AFM...I landed up in the ER last night. I went in for cramping and severe back pain. Baby is fine according to ultrasound, so real worries there. They did find multiple stones in my kidneys which is causing the back pain. As for the cramping...that is where it gets weird. They are sending my to an OB specialist for a few reasons. 

1.They are confused by my hCG levels as they are saying for my gestation (14/5) it is kinda high. 
2. My kidney function is not at 100% due to the stones.
3. The lyme disease worries them as it is transmittable to the baby.
4. The cramps I am feeling are actually Braxton Hicks. I looked at US tech and was like Yeah, right. She said no...you can see it right here. *sigh*

So now I get to travel over an hour every week to a specialist OB in the nearest big city. At least I know I am getting the best care I can. Hubby and I have decided this will be our last child and I will be getting my tubes tied. My health can no longer handle pregnancy. It has become very apparent to both of us. It is already a struggle with this lil one, and most of y'all know about the troubles I went through with Xan.

Well, I will end this off with a pic of Xan the Man lol


He is getting huge lol


Smiles for Dada


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sweetz33 said:


> *slowly walks in the room*
> 
> Hey ladies! I know, I have been MIA....I am so sorry. I hope everyone is doing well. Congrats to the BFPs, and luck and dust to those trying!!
> 
> AFM...I landed up in the ER last night. I went in for cramping and severe back pain. Baby is fine according to ultrasound, so real worries there. They did find multiple stones in my kidneys which is causing the back pain. As for the cramping...that is where it gets weird. They are sending my to an OB specialist for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.They are confused by my hCG levels as they are saying for my gestation (14/5) it is kinda high.
> 2. My kidney function is not at 100% due to the stones.
> 3. The lyme disease worries them as it is transmittable to the baby.
> 4. The cramps I am feeling are actually Braxton Hicks. I looked at US tech and was like Yeah, right. She said no...you can see it right here. *sigh*
> 
> So now I get to travel over an hour every week to a specialist OB in the nearest big city. At least I know I am getting the best care I can. Hubby and I have decided this will be our last child and I will be getting my tubes tied. My health can no longer handle pregnancy. It has become very apparent to both of us. It is already a struggle with this lil one, and most of y'all know about the troubles I went through with Xan.
> 
> Well, I will end this off with a pic of Xan the Man lol
> 
> View attachment 720521
> 
> He is getting huge lol
> 
> View attachment 720523
> 
> Smiles for Dada

Awwww sorry to hear abt your trip to the ER, I know that it was def a scary night. Kidney stones and Braxton Hicks?!?! Overwhelming is an understatement, I'm sure...

Your decision with this being your last preg sounds like a good one. From the pics you have a very handsome son and another lil one the way...

Fx'd for u


----------



## mowat

I was just wondering how you were Sweetz! So nice to hear from you. Hang in there---it'll all be worth it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry to hear you've been to the ER Sweets. Hope your ok. 

AFM - I finally got crosshairs! :happydance: Earliest I've ovulated since we began TTC! Why would it put them in the middle of the rise and not the bottom one?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies so sorry I have been gone for a while. I needed a break. 

But I am firmly back and cannot wait to be ttc properly in my next cycle!!

Congratulations on all the bfps!! 

Xxx


----------



## Starry Night

armywife - I definitely see a line in the second photo. It would be too cruel to get such a strong evap on a FRER. I never had much luck with ClearBlue tests so generally avoided them. Maybe pick up another set of FRER and test in a few days. Sometimes I think there are faulty boxes out there.

Mariahsmom - it is so tough being pregnant after an early loss. I can't imagine the feeling of being pregnant after a later loss. :hugs: It is so hard to keep positive at times. It really helps to take it one day at a time and to set up mini-milestones and to celebrate each one.

sweetz - how scary! I'm glad the baby is OK but I understand the stress and wanting to stop having kids. I feel the same way. And the kidney stones sound painful! I hope that all gets sorted soon.

We have to drive an hour and a half for our OB too. But I am so grateful to be seeing a specialist rather than a GP. If you're up for it, you could also make a day/afternoon of it on the days of your appointments.

garfie - I'm sorry for the bfn. :hugs:

ES - good luck testing! I hope you get your bfp!

brunette - hooray for crosshairs!!

afm - why am I still up? I just can't allow myself to sleep tonight. I can't even blame insomnia.

And I think my SiL is mad at me. I hate FB. I found a cute cartoon of a baby sitting on a recliner inside of the womb with a giant hand coming in with an "eviction notice". She is overdue now and always posting how anxious she is for baby to come so I thought she would find it funny. But instead she thinks I'm pushing her to get induced. Why would I do that??? :dohh: I even wrote underneath after her first whine about induction that I didn't post it for that reason but she's still going on about it. I hate Facebook! LOL Geez.](*,):roll: And my brother thinks it's "gross". It's very cartoony and not realistic. The baby is reading a newspaper and there is a TV. The hand coming in is entering through a door. I highly doubt it was meant to be taken so literally like a hand is being shoved inside or that it is a statement on induction.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:dohh: Some people! I would have found it funny :lol:


----------



## Unexpected212

Haha I think overdue women can just be very sensetive. Any other time I'd find that hilarious but when I was overdue I just felt like crying or killing someone lol.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hello ladies quick pop in before my class starts!!

Garfie: Sorry about about the bfn BUT you're still not out yet. My Fingers and Toes stay crossed for you!

ARMYWIFE: We all were there so don't feel bad I would test and squint until my eye turn red! FX that the line gets darker.


Es: I love your positivity!! Don't lose hope!! Your BFP is right there, believe in that.

Sweetz: He is sooooo darn cute! He definitely is going to be a heartbreaker!!! O my Sweetz, what we women go through for this experience. You are super mom in my eyes!! Sorry about all you have to go through for this baby but glad everything is ok, just tell s/he to stay in there alittle longer!! Take care of yourself Sweetz!! Love you more then these words can say.

Pinkcasi: She is simply perfect!! Thanks for sharing!
Good day ladies!!


----------



## qwk

armywife - i think i see something on the second one :) With my bfp this time, the IC's were much darker/clearer than the FRER I took at 10 dpo. By 11 dpo FRER was obvious as well. Good luck!!

pinkcasi - she is lovely!! congrats again!!! ;)

brunette - congrats on crosshairs! It's probably because of how high your temps were before ovulation that it didn't count the lower temp as ov?


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweets! I'm sorry you had that experience, but glad the baby is fine. I hope nothing serious is going on, and hopefully they are just being overly cautious.

Starry......I hate Facebook too, lol. She's probably just super hormonal, and gets mad at everything right now.

AFM, I had a stark white BFN just now. I was soooooo sure I'd at least have a squinter. I didn't sleep that well last night in anticipation of this morning. I'm hoping it's just a tad too early. I still have symptoms, and I think it's only 11 DPO. Last time I got a BFP I had just started a new job, and I start a new job tomorrow! I'm hoping I have the same experience! I'm still being optimistic and praying morning, noon, and night.


----------



## armywife03

Sweetz33 said:


> *slowly walks in the room*
> 
> Hey ladies! I know, I have been MIA....I am so sorry. I hope everyone is doing well. Congrats to the BFPs, and luck and dust to those trying!!
> 
> AFM...I landed up in the ER last night. I went in for cramping and severe back pain. Baby is fine according to ultrasound, so real worries there. They did find multiple stones in my kidneys which is causing the back pain. As for the cramping...that is where it gets weird. They are sending my to an OB specialist for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.They are confused by my hCG levels as they are saying for my gestation (14/5) it is kinda high.
> 2. My kidney function is not at 100% due to the stones.
> 3. The lyme disease worries them as it is transmittable to the baby.
> 4. The cramps I am feeling are actually Braxton Hicks. I looked at US tech and was like Yeah, right. She said no...you can see it right here. *sigh*
> 
> So now I get to travel over an hour every week to a specialist OB in the nearest big city. At least I know I am getting the best care I can. Hubby and I have decided this will be our last child and I will be getting my tubes tied. My health can no longer handle pregnancy. It has become very apparent to both of us. It is already a struggle with this lil one, and most of y'all know about the troubles I went through with Xan.
> 
> Well, I will end this off with a pic of Xan the Man lol
> 
> View attachment 720521
> 
> He is getting huge lol
> 
> View attachment 720523
> 
> Smiles for Dada

 I'm sorry you are having I go though all of this :( I have heard kidney stones are the worst ! Make sure you take it easy and try to get some rest :) you son is too cute


----------



## Laelani

armywife03 said:


> Ohhh ladies , I wish I hadn't tested :nope: now I'm going to be super paranoid . I took a clear blue easy and it was neg. I know frer picks up way before anything else but I just wanted to see. I'm having hot flashes like before AF and like before my miscarriages :( they are so fresh in my mind since one was in April and one in nov. I wish I could just test and relax like a normal person ...... This is going to drive me crazy. I haven't even told my hubby about the positive fr. I don't want to disappoint him if something happens . Please say a prayer for me if you remember :flower:

When I saw the pic I saw a line right away too, very faint but still there. It's tough to TTC after miscarriages and I feel for you because I am in the same boat. I am so paranoid right now even with the thought that I could be pregnant that I am avoiding anything that would be bad if I were pregnant and everything. It is killing me that I can't test yet and since I am only 2DPO I have some time to go before I can actually test. I worry constantly though. Sending prayers and good vibes your way dear. :dust:


----------



## armywife03

So I took another frer it was the same as yesterday :( I'm trying to stay positive but after so many losses you don't want to get your hopes up . Hot flashes have always been bad for me. When I get pregnant and it sticks I don't have them. If I have then along with all my other PMS symptom I normally will not carry. I will keep you updated . I still haven't told my husband. I'm scared I will disappoint him again :(


----------



## armywife03

Laelani said:


> armywife03 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh ladies , I wish I hadn't tested :nope: now I'm going to be super paranoid . I took a clear blue easy and it was neg. I know frer picks up way before anything else but I just wanted to see. I'm having hot flashes like before AF and like before my miscarriages :( they are so fresh in my mind since one was in April and one in nov. I wish I could just test and relax like a normal person ...... This is going to drive me crazy. I haven't even told my hubby about the positive fr. I don't want to disappoint him if something happens . Please say a prayer for me if you remember :flower:
> 
> When I saw the pic I saw a line right away too, very faint but still there. It's tough to TTC after miscarriages and I feel for you because I am in the same boat. I am so paranoid right now even with the thought that I could be pregnant that I am avoiding anything that would be bad if I were pregnant and everything. It is killing me that I can't test yet and since I am only 2DPO I have some time to go before I can actually test. I worry constantly though. Sending prayers and good vibes your way dear. :dust:Click to expand...

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I have been doing the exact same thing. I have been taking vitamins and dha. Trying to relax, stopped working out. My hubby is gone but if he was here I wouldn't be having sex. It sucks so bad unless you have been through it you don't understand. I feel like as soon as I see that faint line I become obsessed. I just want to see thy line getting darker. Right now I'm not feeling optimistic :( at all...... GL to you I hope this is your month . All of you are in my thoughts


----------



## eyemom

Hiya Sweetz, good to see you. Wow you've really been through it last day or so! So sorry to hear. Kidney stones sound miserable, but glad baby is alright. Sounds like the specialist OB will be a good thing...great knowing you're getting the best care possible. Lil Xan is super adorable...seems like he's grown a ton just from the last pic you posted of him in the crib. <3 Hope you can catch a break soon.

brunette, yay for cross hairs! That is great to see. I agree it probably took into account the higher temps early in your cycle and that's how it ended up putting it a little after when your temps first started to rise. It's kind of a funky looking chart, but looks like things are headed in the right direction. <3

Hi sailorsgirl, I understand needing a little break. Good to see you again.

Starry, hope you were able to get some rest! That stinks about your SiL, but I'm sure she'll get over it. I wouldn't think that cartoon was making any statement about induction either. It sounds like she's just at an overly sensitive, extra hormonal time right now. Many ladies seem to have a good sense of humor about going over, but I guess not all. Hope it's water under the bridge soon.

ES, boooo about the BFN. :( :hugs: Hope it's just too early. Staying positive for you.

army :hugs: Still holding out hope for you. Hope in a few days things are clearer and looking up. <3 Hopefully your DH would want to be there for you for whatever you need...surely he wouldn't be disappointed in you, but disappointed about the situation. (God forbid those lines don't get darker...which I'm still hoping they will!) But if you're distraught, surely he wouldn't want you to bear that all on your own? I understand not wanting to talk until you get your own thoughts sorted though. <3

Everyone else *waves*


----------



## Laelani

armywife03 said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armywife03 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh ladies , I wish I hadn't tested :nope: now I'm going to be super paranoid . I took a clear blue easy and it was neg. I know frer picks up way before anything else but I just wanted to see. I'm having hot flashes like before AF and like before my miscarriages :( they are so fresh in my mind since one was in April and one in nov. I wish I could just test and relax like a normal person ...... This is going to drive me crazy. I haven't even told my hubby about the positive fr. I don't want to disappoint him if something happens . Please say a prayer for me if you remember :flower:
> 
> When I saw the pic I saw a line right away too, very faint but still there. It's tough to TTC after miscarriages and I feel for you because I am in the same boat. I am so paranoid right now even with the thought that I could be pregnant that I am avoiding anything that would be bad if I were pregnant and everything. It is killing me that I can't test yet and since I am only 2DPO I have some time to go before I can actually test. I worry constantly though. Sending prayers and good vibes your way dear. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: I have been doing the exact same thing. I have been taking vitamins and dha. Trying to relax, stopped working out. My hubby is gone but if he was here I wouldn't be having sex. It sucks so bad unless you have been through it you don't understand. I feel like as soon as I see that faint line I become obsessed. I just want to see thy line getting darker. Right now I'm not feeling optimistic :( at all...... GL to you I hope this is your month . All of you are in my thoughtsClick to expand...

I hear you loud and clear! I feel the same way. You stand there with test in hand squinting like crazy just praying there is something there. I have been taking prenatal vitamins for little over a month. I have not been working out or anything either. I understand completely what you are going through. If you ever want to talk more about it feel free to PM me. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks y'all. Waiting on call back from OB. Oldest stayed home from school today to help me. Hard to chase an almost 1 y/o when you are in pain. TG for him. Taking it very easy until I know for sure what is going on. <3 my love to all of you.


----------



## armywife03

:flower: Thank you again for being so kind. I went in today for a hcg count and they are checking my progesterone.I should know my count before in about 4 hrs but progesterone won't be till Friday.I took another test this afternoon. I seen to get darker ones in the afternoon than with FMU. I dint know why people say FMU is the best bc for me it hasn't been. I will up load a pick in a min from off my phone. Thank you for listening .I know I sound a little crazy:wacko:


----------



## Unexpected212

You don't sound crazy at all. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## armywife03

Here's from this afternoon
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Unexpected212

That is 100% a BFP and darker from yesterday so that can only be a good thing :)


----------



## armywife03

Unexpected212 said:


> That is 100% a BFP and darker from yesterday so that can only be a good thing :)

Thank you :hugs: I hope so. I will continue prayer and it's in God's hands. I have my FX for all of us :)


----------



## Sweetz33

IDK about anyone else, but I have horrible eyesite and could see that w/o my glasses as a :bfp: !!!! YAY!!!


----------



## armywife03

Sweetz33 said:


> IDK about anyone else, but I have horrible eyesite and could see that w/o my glasses as a :bfp: !!!! YAY!!!

Thank you. It does look darker.This morning I took one with my FMU and it seemed lighter than yesterday. Thats why I tested again. I thought maybe the last one was a faulty test or something. I will definitely say my afternoon urine is stronger.I just hope they keep getting darker.. I am wasting so much money on FRER its ridiculous !!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine were always darker in the afternoon too! Congratulations :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> IDK about anyone else, but I have horrible eyesite and could see that w/o my glasses as a :bfp: !!!! YAY!!!
> 
> Thank you. It does look darker.This morning I took one with my FMU and it seemed lighter than yesterday. Thats why I tested again. I thought maybe the last one was a faulty test or something. I will definitely say my afternoon urine is stronger.I just hope they keep getting darker.. I am wasting so much money on FRER its ridiculous !!!!Click to expand...

You're definitely pregnant ArmyWife...YAYYYYYYY :hugs::happydance::baby:

We are on this journey to get our miracle babies TOGETHER!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So ever since I got my BFP, my sinuses have been on FIRE!!! Headache all day and runny nose. I am so congested, ugh! That seems to be my for sure indication that I'm pregnant, because that is exactly what happen in my last pregnancy too...it takes soooo much out of me to get dressed or do my hair. The whole time I am burning up and sweating lol and I'm so tired...my symptoms always kick in right away. I am just waiting for the nauseous ness to creep up on me haha...I'm not worrying or stressing so much this pregnancy because I have no cramping or spotting like last time. I was on edge all the time last time because I cramped the entire 6 months and I spotted and sometimes bled for like 3 months. So that is a big relief. I hope god blesses me this time :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hope so too!! :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

I've got a good feeling about all our little beans in this thread :) Think these will be our rainbows.

I've also got a good feeling about this rush of BFP's...I seem to have been right so far, 2 in a few days is amazing. 

My tests were always way stronger with my afternoon pee too :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I hope so too guys...Fx'd


----------



## armywife03

Unexpected212 said:


> I've got a good feeling about all our little beans in this thread :) Think these will be our rainbows.
> 
> I've also got a good feeling about this rush of BFP's...I seem to have been right so far, 2 in a few days is amazing.
> 
> My tests were always way stronger with my afternoon pee too :)

Congrats!!! I know seeing a strong BFP is reassuring :)


----------



## armywife03

So I got my level back. it was 13.4. I should retest in 3 days. Its going to drive me crazy to wait!


----------



## Unexpected212

That's a great number for where you are! How exciting :)


----------



## armywife03

So I got my level back. it was 13.4. I should retest in 3 days. Its going to drive me crazy to wait!


----------



## Starry Night

armywife03 said:


> Here's from this afternoon

Congrats!!! You're definitely pregnant! And 13.4 is a good level for this early. So please for you! :happydance:


----------



## armywife03

Thanks girls . I'm a little worried bc with my last chemical my levels were higher. With my last sticky pregnancy at 10 dpo my level was 37 (I think) so we shall see . I'm praying an praying ......


----------



## mowat

Uh oh, just got my OPKs and HPTs in the mail! Quick, someone come hide them.


----------



## ESwemba84

Army Wife, I think those are good numbers for how early you are....I'll keep my fingers crossed they increase!

Mariah's mom, my sinuses were bothering me all day too! All I'm missing is the positive test! 

AFM......bought more FRERs as I'm still having symptoms. It never fails though that as soon as I buy more tests, AF shows up. I'm more crampy today, but I'm still staying optimistic! Come on BFP!


----------



## eyemom

army, congratulations! That is a lovely BFP, and now the numbers to confirm it. I agree that's a great number for being this early. I've heard that normal values can vary widely, so I think everything is sounding great. :thumbup: <3

Oh, and the cost of a few FRERs are like a drop in the bucket as it compares to the cost of bring a baby into this world and raising it, so when you think of it that way, the hpt is practically free right. :haha:

ES, I hope I get to see a bfn from you in the morning. Let's go for the trifecta! 

Good luck everyone!

AFM, I have my IC opks, but since I'm doing the clomid this cycle, I wanted some better ones. And the store by me quit carrying all but the digis (which I'm not as comfortable with b/c I haven't used them and apparently they're not good for medicated cycles anyway). Sooo I'm going to try a different store and hope I can find something.

I think I'm going to start with the ICs until it gets kinda close/hard to tell, then I'll double check with the better kind.

I've taken my 4th pill tonight. So far still feeling fine, but suuuuper mild cramps just tonight. Barely enough to get my attention.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Army Wife, I think those are good numbers for how early you are....I'll keep my fingers crossed they increase!
> 
> Mariah's mom, my sinuses were bothering me all day too! All I'm missing is the positive test!
> 
> AFM......bought more FRERs as I'm still having symptoms. It never fails though that as soon as I buy more tests, AF shows up. I'm more crampy today, but I'm still staying optimistic! Come on BFP!

That's a good sign...are u late yet?


----------



## ESwemba84

Mariahs Mom said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Army Wife, I think those are good numbers for how early you are....I'll keep my fingers crossed they increase!
> 
> Mariah's mom, my sinuses were bothering me all day too! All I'm missing is the positive test!
> 
> AFM......bought more FRERs as I'm still having symptoms. It never fails though that as soon as I buy more tests, AF shows up. I'm more crampy today, but I'm still staying optimistic! Come on BFP!
> 
> That's a good sign...are u late yet?Click to expand...

Not technically, but AF is due anywhere from yesterday until Friday. So it's confusing.


----------



## mowat

Come on ESwemba!

Good luck this cycle Eye. I haven't really noticed any symptoms on femera. Progesterone on the other hand....


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Army Wife, I think those are good numbers for how early you are....I'll keep my fingers crossed they increase!
> 
> Mariah's mom, my sinuses were bothering me all day too! All I'm missing is the positive test!
> 
> AFM......bought more FRERs as I'm still having symptoms. It never fails though that as soon as I buy more tests, AF shows up. I'm more crampy today, but I'm still staying optimistic! Come on BFP!
> 
> That's a good sign...are u late yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Not technically, but AF is due anywhere from yesterday until Friday. So it's confusing.Click to expand...

Well I'm keeping my Fx'd


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Thanks girls . I'm a little worried bc with my last chemical my levels were higher. With my last sticky pregnancy at 10 dpo my level was 37 (I think) so we shall see . I'm praying an praying ......

Well I'm rooting for you...we never know what tomorrow holds


----------



## qwk

congrats armywife!!! I pray your numbers just keep increasing!! :dance:

sorry for the super quick read and run, but best wishes to all of you :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

So I have been trying so hard not to symptom spot at all. That being said today I can't really ignore them. I woke up with a weird taste in my mouth, I have dull cramp like feeling, sinuses have been bothering me a few days, I smelled food this mornin and almost lost it, and I started to gag a little after taking my prenatal this morning. All of these symptoms were here when I got pregnant in March. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

BFN this morning. I'm guessing I'm just having a longer cycle (and by longer I mean longer than 22 days!). The only hope I'm holding onto is, obviously, AF hasn't shown yet, and the boobs are still sore. I guess time will tell!


----------



## Kat S

ES, I'm sorry to hear that. I got a BFN this morning, too. *hugs*


----------



## Kat S

armywife03 said:


> So I got my level back. it was 13.4. I should retest in 3 days. Its going to drive me crazy to wait!

Whoo hoo!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Kat....I'm sorry about your BFN. I'm not giving up yet though!


----------



## Sweetz33

Army so excited for you!!!

ES & Kat - SS

I am about to lose my friggin mind. The high risk OB requires a referral but no normal OB wants to see me bc of my health complications so I can get the damn referral. So here I am 15 wks prego, having BH, kidney stones, lyme disease, hypoglycemia & asthma....and I can't get a damn doctor except the ER doctor to see me!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOSSSAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! *growl*


----------



## armywife03

I wanted to show my progression this morning. But I wanted to say ladies don't give up! Sometimes levels rise slow and it's not over till AF shows!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant :happydance:

Sorry haven't posted much. I've been so busy with my son starting a new nursery plus I think I may have a bug, TMI but I've had diarrhea for 3 days!


----------



## eyemom

Good luck Laelani, it can be hard not to symptom spot. That is sounding promising though. Got my fx for you.

ES, sorry about the BFN. :( BUT in any scenario, a cycle >22 days is a really good thing, right? Still hopeful since it may still be early!

Kat, so sorry. :hugs:

Sweetz, what the heck, what are you supposed to do then?

army, that's wonderful. Clear as day now. Really happy for you.

brunette, hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> So I have been trying so hard not to symptom spot at all. That being said today I can't really ignore them. I woke up with a weird taste in my mouth, I have dull cramp like feeling, sinuses have been bothering me a few days, I smelled food this mornin and almost lost it, and I started to gag a little after taking my prenatal this morning. All of these symptoms were here when I got pregnant in March. Fingers crossed!!!!

When is AF due?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sweetz33 said:


> Army so excited for you!!!
> 
> ES & Kat - SS
> 
> I am about to lose my friggin mind. The high risk OB requires a referral but no normal OB wants to see me bc of my health complications so I can get the damn referral. So here I am 15 wks prego, having BH, kidney stones, lyme disease, hypoglycemia & asthma....and I can't get a damn doctor except the ER doctor to see me!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOSSSAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! *growl*

Wow that is a damn shame. What is wrong with these doctors?!?! Can your primary physician refer you?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

My pregnancy is going well so far, it's almost scary haha...I don't have any spotting or cramping which I consistently had with my last preg. The doctor said it was a threatened miscarriage, but I did carry until 6 months. That pregnancy has ruined me haha I'm like this is too good to be Tru.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Testing in the morning ya'll and hoping for the best. I've been spotting since 9dpo and i NEVER do that. Had some cramping too but today has subsided on both fronts and my temp went up a little so i'm really hoping we did it this time.

I'll properly catch up later! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## armywife03

ttcbabyisom said:


> Testing in the morning ya'll and hoping for the best. I've been spotting since 9dpo and i NEVER do that. Had some cramping too but today has subsided on both fronts and my temp went up a little so i'm really hoping we did it this time.
> 
> I'll properly catch up later! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

FX for you :) can't wait to see !


----------



## Calitronagrl

So many posts have been put since I last logged on. Goodness, I am far out of the loop!

Laelani - I am right there with you on the symptom spotting. I am trying hard not too, but I feel so different right now. Although my body has played some mean tricks on me before. I still have Saturday before my AF is suppose to show so I still have a ways to go. 

ES & Kat - I am sorry about your BFN. :hugs: 

Sweetz - I am pretty shocked! You would think a doctor would be quick on helping you out instead of making you go through all of this bs. I hope you can find a doctor real soon to help you. 

Army - Congrats! I am super excited for you.

Brunette - I really do hope you get to feeling better soon.

Mariahsmom - Just have to keep being positive! Relax and enjoy your pregnancy! I know it is easier said than done, but it sounds to me like things are going right. Don't stress so much. :hugs:

TTCbabyisom - Good luck on your testing tomorrow. I got my FX for you! Throwing that :dust: your way.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> So many posts have been put since I last logged on. Goodness, I am far out of the loop!
> 
> Laelani - I am right there with you on the symptom spotting. I am trying hard not too, but I feel so different right now. Although my body has played some mean tricks on me before. I still have Saturday before my AF is suppose to show so I still have a ways to go.
> 
> ES & Kat - I am sorry about your BFN. :hugs:
> 
> Sweetz - I am pretty shocked! You would think a doctor would be quick on helping you out instead of making you go through all of this bs. I hope you can find a doctor real soon to help you.
> 
> Army - Congrats! I am super excited for you.
> 
> Brunette - I really do hope you get to feeling better soon.
> 
> Mariahsmom - Just have to keep being positive! Relax and enjoy your pregnancy! I know it is easier said than done, but it sounds to me like things are going right. Don't stress so much. :hugs:
> 
> TTCbabyisom - Good luck on your testing tomorrow. I got my FX for you! Throwing that :dust: your way.

Thanks You're soooooo right...let me be thankful and shut up hahaha...thanks :hugs::happydance:


----------



## mowat

Good luck testing TTCbabyisom! Let us know!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Testing in the morning ya'll and hoping for the best. I've been spotting since 9dpo and i NEVER do that. Had some cramping too but today has subsided on both fronts and my temp went up a little so i'm really hoping we did it this time.
> 
> I'll properly catch up later! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good luck...Fx'd for u!!!!!!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

GL TTC!!!!! FX!!!

So, after making over 15 calls, I FINALLY got in touch with the right people. The high risk OB/GYN called me back and I told them the situation. The lady was really nice. She said just have the ER send over the records and we will use those. Spoke to medical records at the hospital I was seen at. The guy there said do a request, fax it over, and they will send them out. He said put on it that I needed the records as fast as possible so I could make an appointment with a high risk OB, that way they fax it out same day. I was relieved. *ahhhhh* I can breathe now.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sweetz33 said:


> GL TTC!!!!! FX!!!
> 
> So, after making over 15 calls, I FINALLY got in touch with the right people. The high risk OB/GYN called me back and I told them the situation. The lady was really nice. She said just have the ER send over the records and we will use those. Spoke to medical records at the hospital I was seen at. The guy there said do a request, fax it over, and they will send them out. He said put on it that I needed the records as fast as possible so I could make an appointment with a high risk OB, that way they fax it out same day. I was relieved. *ahhhhh* I can breathe now.

I'm co glad everything worked out!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

mariahs mom said:


> sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> gl ttc!!!!! Fx!!!
> 
> So, after making over 15 calls, i finally got in touch with the right people. The high risk ob/gyn called me back and i told them the situation. The lady was really nice. She said just have the er send over the records and we will use those. Spoke to medical records at the hospital i was seen at. The guy there said do a request, fax it over, and they will send them out. He said put on it that i needed the records as fast as possible so i could make an appointment with a high risk ob, that way they fax it out same day. I was relieved. *ahhhhh* i can breathe now.
> 
> i'm co glad everything worked out!!!Click to expand...

me too!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sooooooo my due date is the same week that I lost my angel Mariah :( ...I confirmed this preg 3 days before she would've been due! ....is this creepy or a blessing?!?!


----------



## eyemom

Mariahs Mom, I think you are due an easy pregnancy!! Try to enjoy as much as you can. :hugs: As for the due date, that is a wild coincidence. I don't find it creepy though...maybe count it as a beautiful blessing during what might otherwise be a pretty sad and difficult time. <3

ttcbabyisom, I was just wondering about you! I've really had my hopes up for you this time around. Fx this is IT!!!

Sweetz, oh that is such a relief! Glad it's working out now.

AFM, took my last Clomid pill tonight. Still no problems, not even headaches or hot flashes. I'm mentally preparing myself for being crazy and hormonal after I ovulate, but so far so good. Getting kind of excited to ttc. I'm still scared the Clomid won't work, but last few cycles I haven't been especially hopeful. So it's exciting to have something to be optimistic about again.


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck ttcbabyisom! Can't wait to see what the result is!

AFM, still no AF! I started a new job tonight, so it kinda kept my mind busy. Still having symptoms, and it keep having waves of thinking AF is about to start, but it always goes away. I don't have any more tests, but I'm just gonna get $$ store tests until AF shows or it turns positive.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Grrr FF changed my crosshairs again! Hoping they don't move again. Our chance went from high to good!


----------



## Kat S

Sweetz, I'm so glad you are able to see someone FINALLY!!

Mariahsmom, I think it's totally normal to be freaked out by that. I hope you'll be able to work through it and enjoy this pregnancy, though. I think that's a fear we all have: not being able to enjoy the new pregnancy due to fears of what happened before. *hugs*

Eyemom, good luck stimming!

Brunette, ugh, the ovulation thing is just not the exact science we wish it would be. 

AFM, So last night I did something stupid. I tried to talk to my husband about The Anniversary (of the m/c) and how I was sad this week. It immediately turned into a conversation about Jason and how it's fine that there's nothing he can do and that I'm not mad at him. Then he ran away to play a video game.

So then I thought "OK, I'll talk to my best girlfriends about it." I try not to bore them with TTC talk, so I thought I'd earned a "It's the anniversary of my miscarriage and I'm sad" chat. After like 5 minutes, the conversation turned to how I talk about it too much and I should be more like Lady Mary from Downton Abbey who "didn't talk about such things". This after millions of pledges about how I can talk to them ANY time about it. The reasoning behind that was the thought that my talking about it perpetuates my sadness about my situation. NO, my situation perpetuates sadness about my situation. They said I should especially stop reading posts on this board and talking on this board because they say it's keeping me sad and grieving and unable to move on. How can I move on from something that is ongoing?? So I'm totally pissed and feel unsupported. Apparently my family and friends just want me to never talk about it because it makes them uncomfortable.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Kat S said:


> Sweetz, I'm so glad you are able to see someone FINALLY!!
> 
> Mariahsmom, I think it's totally normal to be freaked out by that. I hope you'll be able to work through it and enjoy this pregnancy, though. I think that's a fear we all have: not being able to enjoy the new pregnancy due to fears of what happened before. *hugs*
> 
> Eyemom, good luck stimming!
> 
> Brunette, ugh, the ovulation thing is just not the exact science we wish it would be.
> 
> AFM, So last night I did something stupid. I tried to talk to my husband about The Anniversary (of the m/c) and how I was sad this week. It immediately turned into a conversation about Jason and how it's fine that there's nothing he can do and that I'm not mad at him. Then he ran away to play a video game.
> 
> So then I thought "OK, I'll talk to my best girlfriends about it." I try not to bore them with TTC talk, so I thought I'd earned a "It's the anniversary of my miscarriage and I'm sad" chat. After like 5 minutes, the conversation turned to how I talk about it too much and I should be more like Lady Mary from Downton Abbey who "didn't talk about such things". This after millions of pledges about how I can talk to them ANY time about it. The reasoning behind that was the thought that my talking about it perpetuates my sadness about my situation. NO, my situation perpetuates sadness about my situation. They said I should especially stop reading posts on this board and talking on this board because they say it's keeping me sad and grieving and unable to move on. How can I move on from something that is ongoing?? So I'm totally pissed and feel unsupported. Apparently my family and friends just want me to never talk about it because it makes them uncomfortable.

You know what, you're totally right!! I need to relax and enjoy this blessing growing inside me. Thank you :hugs:

Now, as far as what your friends said :growlmad: I can't believe them! How insensitive. You should be able to talk abt it as much as you want. You're the one grieving not them UGHHHHHHHH. You guys have helped me soooooooo much on this board and we are all here for you. Some ppl need to realize, it may be uncomfortable to them but SO WHAT! They didn't go through this, you did! So just get over it. Now I'm pissed. I had the same convo wit my brothers and cousins. So I know how you feel.


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - I am so sorry of how your friends spoke to you. I don't know why people think being sad is such a horrible thing. It's a valid emotion and better expressed then pent up inside. Like any other surpressed emotion, sadness festers if trapped up. Also, I don't think people understand that grief is fluid and comes in cycles. You can be doing fine for awhile and then bam! something reminds you and you're sad again. And with a child, the loss is so close to our hearts that every time the sadness comes back it is really dear to us. You can 'move on' (ie. have a functional life) and still be sad. I wish people could comprehend that. Anniversaries are always going to be hard.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Mariahs Mom, I think you are due an easy pregnancy!! Try to enjoy as much as you can. :hugs: As for the due date, that is a wild coincidence. I don't find it creepy though...maybe count it as a beautiful blessing during what might otherwise be a pretty sad and difficult time. <3
> 
> ttcbabyisom, I was just wondering about you! I've really had my hopes up for you this time around. Fx this is IT!!!
> 
> Sweetz, oh that is such a relief! Glad it's working out now.
> 
> AFM, took my last Clomid pill tonight. Still no problems, not even headaches or hot flashes. I'm mentally preparing myself for being crazy and hormonal after I ovulate, but so far so good. Getting kind of excited to ttc. I'm still scared the Clomid won't work, but last few cycles I haven't been especially hopeful. So it's exciting to have something to be optimistic about again.

Thank you :hugs: I will do just that; count it as a blessing!!

I have Fx'd for u this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:bfn:

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> :bfn:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:

Awwww I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

:hugs: Ttcbabyisom:hugs:
I'm so sorry.

Kat, that is so frustrating! I was pissed reading it. It sounds like you feel completely unsupported in something that should be more open to discussion. And from my experience, talking about MC and infertility is the BEST thing I have done. That's why I go to an infertility support group......actually, you should look into that as well. I feel I can't talk to my husband about a lot of the stuff I can bring up within the group. Anyway, just a suggestion.

Sweets, glad you finally got some answer from the doctors end!

Eyemom, good luck with this cycle! I hope the clomid works for you!

Mariah's Mom, it might be a blessing. Now you have something to look forward to, and while it definitely doesn't take the pain away from your loss, your 2nd baby will bring you joy and excitement and help ease the pain of those anniversaries. 

AFM, CD25! And my boobs are still sore! I'm not testing today, but if AF still isn't here tomorrow, it'll be the first thing I do!


----------



## mackjess

Kat, I'm so sorry about your friends. If it helps any, I think about you lot and wish you well and pray you get your miracle baby. I hope that this board doesn't prolong things for you or keep you from moving on, but like you said, you are going through this, currently, how can you not feel this way? I don't really have anything to offer because I realize long term TTC is a whole different ball game of tests/procedures/treatments, etc than I've experienced. I know one of my friends has been trouble TTC, for about 5 years, and I never really understood what she was going through until my m/c then I started going nuts TTC. I know it hurts her, she wants to know why I can get pregnant and she can't. If she had said that and I hadn't had a loss, I think it might have hurt my feelings but I'm more understanding that I had been before. We're here for you whatever you need.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Removed CM from CD14 and 15 because I couldn't be sure whether it was watery or creamy and it put O date back!


----------



## eyemom

ES, glad AF is staying away. Hope the new job is great...do I have my story straight...your last job was pretty miserable? Hope this is a great thing for you. Also, I think Dollar Store tests are great. :)

Kat, I'm so sorry you didn't find the support you needed where you should have been able to find support! That's kind of infuriating. We're not "real life," but we are here for you. I agree a support group might be a good thing if you have access to one. It's too much to bear all on your own. :hugs:

ttcbabyisom, I'm so sorry :hugs:

brunette, that puts your ov date back where you want it, right? Hope this is right then! Wishing you the best

AFM, CD10 and after thinking about it, we're going to start our every-other-day BD tonight even though I probably won't ovulate for another 4-6 days or so. I've heard that on Clomid it usually takes ~5 days or so after the last pill to ovulate, but I've also heard of some ladies missing the window. Which I do NOT want to happen on a medicated cycle. So I figure this way we'll have our bases covered and we'll have some good fresh swimmers for whenever it is ovulation time. :thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

Kat S said:


> Sweetz, I'm so glad you are able to see someone FINALLY!!
> 
> Mariahsmom, I think it's totally normal to be freaked out by that. I hope you'll be able to work through it and enjoy this pregnancy, though. I think that's a fear we all have: not being able to enjoy the new pregnancy due to fears of what happened before. *hugs*
> 
> Eyemom, good luck stimming!
> 
> Brunette, ugh, the ovulation thing is just not the exact science we wish it would be.
> 
> AFM, So last night I did something stupid. I tried to talk to my husband about The Anniversary (of the m/c) and how I was sad this week. It immediately turned into a conversation about Jason and how it's fine that there's nothing he can do and that I'm not mad at him. Then he ran away to play a video game.
> 
> So then I thought "OK, I'll talk to my best girlfriends about it." I try not to bore them with TTC talk, so I thought I'd earned a "It's the anniversary of my miscarriage and I'm sad" chat. After like 5 minutes, the conversation turned to how I talk about it too much and I should be more like Lady Mary from Downton Abbey who "didn't talk about such things". This after millions of pledges about how I can talk to them ANY time about it. The reasoning behind that was the thought that my talking about it perpetuates my sadness about my situation. NO, my situation perpetuates sadness about my situation. They said I should especially stop reading posts on this board and talking on this board because they say it's keeping me sad and grieving and unable to move on. How can I move on from something that is ongoing?? So I'm totally pissed and feel unsupported. Apparently my family and friends just want me to never talk about it because it makes them uncomfortable.




Kat S said:


> Sweetz, I'm so glad you are able to see someone FINALLY!!
> 
> Mariahsmom, I think it's totally normal to be freaked out by that. I hope you'll be able to work through it and enjoy this pregnancy, though. I think that's a fear we all have: not being able to enjoy the new pregnancy due to fears of what happened before. *hugs*
> 
> Eyemom, good luck stimming!
> 
> Brunette, ugh, the ovulation thing is just not the exact science we wish it would be.
> 
> AFM, So last night I did something stupid. I tried to talk to my husband about The Anniversary (of the m/c) and how I was sad this week. It immediately turned into a conversation about Jason and how it's fine that there's nothing he can do and that I'm not mad at him. Then he ran away to play a video game.
> 
> So then I thought "OK, I'll talk to my best girlfriends about it." I try not to bore them with TTC talk, so I thought I'd earned a "It's the anniversary of my miscarriage and I'm sad" chat. After like 5 minutes, the conversation turned to how I talk about it too much and I should be more like Lady Mary from Downton Abbey who "didn't talk about such things". This after millions of pledges about how I can talk to them ANY time about it. The reasoning behind that was the thought that my talking about it perpetuates my sadness about my situation. NO, my situation perpetuates sadness about my situation. They said I should especially stop reading posts on this board and talking on this board because they say it's keeping me sad and grieving and unable to move on. How can I move on from something that is ongoing?? So I'm totally pissed and feel unsupported. Apparently my family and friends just want me to never talk about it because it makes them uncomfortable.

:hugs: Kat S: If it's no offense to you tell your friends to go Blow themselves!!! And being that they're women they'll be awhile trying to perform it so that should keep them and their negativity out of your ear. Wasn't going to repind just skimming but that made me so mad. They'll never understand what we go through daily. These boards have nothing to do with us stressing bc I haven't been on here continuously and I ended up getting depressed and sad all over again for my first angel baby bc I ended up finding my notebook where I wrote everything down ab my first pregnancy all the way up to my DNC and every pain that followed I written down. After reading it my heart was heavy even though my LO was right in front of me it's just a hole that won't seem to fill no matter how hard I try the first m/c took a lot out of me bc I really wanted that baby. Enough about me Kat S, don't you ever feel bad for needing to talk ab your angel baby if you have no one else remember we're here for you always bc we have been there and people like me are still stuck there, hang in there Kat:hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I'm so glad you are able to see someone FINALLY!!
> 
> Mariahsmom, I think it's totally normal to be freaked out by that. I hope you'll be able to work through it and enjoy this pregnancy, though. I think that's a fear we all have: not being able to enjoy the new pregnancy due to fears of what happened before. *hugs*
> 
> Eyemom, good luck stimming!
> 
> Brunette, ugh, the ovulation thing is just not the exact science we wish it would be.
> 
> AFM, So last night I did something stupid. I tried to talk to my husband about The Anniversary (of the m/c) and how I was sad this week. It immediately turned into a conversation about Jason and how it's fine that there's nothing he can do and that I'm not mad at him. Then he ran away to play a video game.
> 
> So then I thought "OK, I'll talk to my best girlfriends about it." I try not to bore them with TTC talk, so I thought I'd earned a "It's the anniversary of my miscarriage and I'm sad" chat. After like 5 minutes, the conversation turned to how I talk about it too much and I should be more like Lady Mary from Downton Abbey who "didn't talk about such things". This after millions of pledges about how I can talk to them ANY time about it. The reasoning behind that was the thought that my talking about it perpetuates my sadness about my situation. NO, my situation perpetuates sadness about my situation. They said I should especially stop reading posts on this board and talking on this board because they say it's keeping me sad and grieving and unable to move on. How can I move on from something that is ongoing?? So I'm totally pissed and feel unsupported. Apparently my family and friends just want me to never talk about it because it makes them uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz, I'm so glad you are able to see someone FINALLY!!
> 
> Mariahsmom, I think it's totally normal to be freaked out by that. I hope you'll be able to work through it and enjoy this pregnancy, though. I think that's a fear we all have: not being able to enjoy the new pregnancy due to fears of what happened before. *hugs*
> 
> Eyemom, good luck stimming!
> 
> Brunette, ugh, the ovulation thing is just not the exact science we wish it would be.
> 
> AFM, So last night I did something stupid. I tried to talk to my husband about The Anniversary (of the m/c) and how I was sad this week. It immediately turned into a conversation about Jason and how it's fine that there's nothing he can do and that I'm not mad at him. Then he ran away to play a video game.
> 
> So then I thought "OK, I'll talk to my best girlfriends about it." I try not to bore them with TTC talk, so I thought I'd earned a "It's the anniversary of my miscarriage and I'm sad" chat. After like 5 minutes, the conversation turned to how I talk about it too much and I should be more like Lady Mary from Downton Abbey who "didn't talk about such things". This after millions of pledges about how I can talk to them ANY time about it. The reasoning behind that was the thought that my talking about it perpetuates my sadness about my situation. NO, my situation perpetuates sadness about my situation. They said I should especially stop reading posts on this board and talking on this board because they say it's keeping me sad and grieving and unable to move on. How can I move on from something that is ongoing?? So I'm totally pissed and feel unsupported. Apparently my family and friends just want me to never talk about it because it makes them uncomfortable.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Kat S: If it's no offense to you tell your friends to go Blow themselves!!! And being that they're women they'll be awhile trying to perform it so that should keep them and their negativity out of your ear. Wasn't going to repind just skimming but that made me so mad. They'll never understand what we go through daily. These boards have nothing to do with us stressing bc I haven't been on here continuously and I ended up getting depressed and sad all over again for my first angel baby bc I ended up finding my notebook where I wrote everything down ab my first pregnancy all the way up to my DNC and every pain that followed I written down. After reading it my heart was heavy even though my LO was right in front of me it's just a hole that won't seem to fill no matter how hard I try the first m/c took a lot out of me bc I really wanted that baby. Enough about me Kat S, don't you ever feel bad for needing to talk ab your angel baby if you have no one else remember we're here for you always bc we have been there and people like me are still stuck there, hang in there Kat:hugs:Click to expand...

Nevergivingup I love this. Perfectly written :thumbup::hugs::haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

TTC so sorry sweety *hugs*

Kat........I agree with Never....tell them to shove it where the sun don't shine. Seriously. They have no clue what you are going through....us ladies on the board do. We have been there, we know it doesn't just "go away". Pardon my wording but Fuck them and their superficial friendship!!!! TRUE friends, even if they don't understand, will BE understanding!!! ARRRGGGHH!!!! That whole thing pissed me off....

One of my friends I have know for well over a decade when she heard about my last miscarriage gave me a so what attitude about it, even down to saying in a FB post "IDK why people that lose a pregnancy in the first few weeks are so sad...it isn't a baby, it's a f****** tadpole!" I was so hurt and upset that I chewed her out BIG TIME! BIG falling out. About 4 months later, I get an email from her asking to talk. I logged onto IM and just said "what..." (the wound was still fresh....) This was her response.....I saved it bc it showed me how people who are willing to change can and will.

"I wanted to apologize for my harsh comment a few months ago about your miscarriage. I was a heartless jerk. I saw an episode of one of my favorite TV shows in which one of the characters had a miscarriage, right about the same week as you. Watching it from that perspective, even though it wasn't real, hit me so hard and I started crying. I didn't realize that when something like that happens, it affects every aspect of your life...physically, emotionally and mentally. I didn't realize that the baby already had a heartbeat, little toes, little finger, etc. Then afterwards having to deal with the hormones, the loss, the possible fights with your mates....and then idiots like me who post stupid shit online. I am so very sorry, so so sorry. Please forgive me."

That message from he was so heartfelt and sincere. Granted it took a TV show to open her eyes, but it also mended our friendship. Some people can have their eyes opened and understand. They need to want to make the effort though.


----------



## eyemom

Thank you never and sweetz, that's perfect. That's great to see that people can change and have the humility to confess when they were wrong. People just don't understand that when you have a miscarriage, especially when you want the child sooo so desperately, you grieve just as much...the loss is just as great...as if you lost a child you'd gotten to bring into this world and hold and raise and play with.... You don't just "get over it." It's something you live with forever.

Love you ladies.


----------



## mowat

Wow Kat. So so sorry. Nothing to add really, I think the others have said it better than I could. Just so you know, I think I start to cry (I don't usually let myself cry completely) almost every day, and my last miscarriage was about 6 months ago.


----------



## Starry Night

My mom recently told me she was talking with a lady who shared she had had a m/c about 50 years ago and as this woman talked about her miscarriage she got tears in her eyes. It doesn't go away and that is normal and fine and good.

afm - just a quick update: found out we are having a girl. Also, everything from the scan was perfect. This really is my first normal pregnancy. Feeling very blessed.


----------



## nevergivingup

O my I just realized why I got on these boards and why I'm still here bc y'all women are so awesome that I began to tear up reading everyone's responses bc we're all here together:cry: ----->ok my corny moment is over...

Starry: :wohoo: YAYYYY FOR TEAM GIRL!!!! Glad everything went great now as I always say sit bk and relax!!

Sweetz: Your story gave me hope that I may can talk to my friends ab my 3 losses bc I still struggle in my mind and mourn my angels.


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Wow Kat. So so sorry. Nothing to add really, I think the others have said it better than I could. Just so you know, I think I start to cry (I don't usually let myself cry completely) almost every day, and my last miscarriage was about 6 months ago.

Mowat 6 months is still very fresh it's ok to cry. It's been a year and some for me and I still day dream sadly about what ifs???


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> My mom recently told me she was talking with a lady who shared she had had a m/c about 50 years ago and as this woman talked about her miscarriage she got tears in her eyes. It doesn't go away and that is normal and fine and good.
> 
> afm - just a quick update: found out we are having a girl. Also, everything from the scan was perfect. This really is my first normal pregnancy. Feeling very blessed.

Congrats on the little girl!!!! I'm hoping that I have a normal & healthy pregnancy too...


----------



## nevergivingup

ttcbabyisom said:


> :bfn:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:

Sorry ab your bfn, don't lose hope as long as you fight for what you want your dream will come true


----------



## eyemom

mowat :hugs:

Starry, that's such great news. I am so happy for you. Bring on the pink. :)

never :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Awesome Starry!


----------



## ESwemba84

Starry, that's wonderful! I'm so happy for you!

AF got me. Right in the middle of my work shift! Thanks a lot, nature.


----------



## eyemom

Well poop. Sorry ES. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

ES I'm sorry :hugs:

Starry yay for girl :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Sorry AF Got you Eswemba :(

Congrats Starry. Team pink! That's amazing.

As for me I'm just suffering from epic morning sickness but still feeling blessed and greatful for this gift. I'll gladly take all the suffering for a healthy baby at the end.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Es- sorry abt AF...

Unexpected- I 100% agree. As much as I am dreading the morning sickness, I will definitely endure it all if it means I can bring my baby home in 9 months!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat S

Ugh, ES, I'm sorry to hear that :( I think I'm only a few hours behind you. I feel The Cramps coming on.

Starry, a girl!! Oh what a dream! Congratulations!


----------



## Starry Night

ES - sorry that AF caught you. :(


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm glad you girls recognize that MS will be worth it in the end. A friend of mine who knows about my fertility issues, and who also just told me she's 8 weeks pregnant, was complaining about her MS. I told her I'd kill for that, and it is usually a sign of a healthy pregnancy.......

I'm having some serious cramps and a raging headache today. I'm off work today, so I'm just lounging, and I *might* get around to cleaning...:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had to stop myself commenting "at least your pregnant" on a friends FB status. She constantly moans about being tired, MS, being uncomfortable etc!


----------



## Unexpected212

It's all part of pregnancy. I'm just grateful to be pregnant I really am. I won't moan on Facebook when people know I'm pregnant because I know it can be insensitive.

One girl really annoys me she was slagging off the health service for making her have growth scans and she knows she has small babies, at least they Are keeping an eye of it. You hear of women being ignored etc and she's being offered all these extra scans to make sure she has a healthy baby and she's just constantly complaining on Facebook 

Do you guys mind me posting the odd pregnancy thing on here? I didn't mean to complain about the morning sickness I just literally can't eat anything and I'm off work so it's really bad this time, didn't have it with my son at all


----------



## brunettebimbo

No not at all :)


----------



## ESwemba84

I don't mind either!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks. You ladies have been so lovely and supportive through everything. I'll probably update when I have each scan etc. I'll try not to mention symptoms and stuff cos I know it comes across moany. Really sorry. But I'll stay here to chat to you guys :)

Heres a question. When you are all pregnant and if you are pregnant now...are you going to find out the gender?

I'm stuck between finding out or staying team yellow


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes I would :)


----------



## nevergivingup

ESwemba84 said:


> Starry, that's wonderful! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> AF got me. Right in the middle of my work shift! Thanks a lot, nature.

:thumbup: :growlmad: Sorry ES. When mine come on my hubby calls me team lazy bc I'm a couch potatoe. This is your time to relax and get ready for a fresh new start!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Ladies I definitely recognize how insensitive it can be to complain abt such a beautiful experience/ a blessing on social media, especially when there are others out there who have lost a child or having complications TTC. Since I went through it, it has made me so aware abt others and how much we take for granted! No woman ever imagines going through what we all went through. I wish that some ppl would get it through their thick skulls "It can all be taken away in a heartbeat"...Nothing is promised so let's cherish it and be mindful of how our actions may affect others...

Unexpected- I am definitely finding out the gender. DH, Sean, has no patience AT ALL haha. I do but I desperately want to know hehe


----------



## nevergivingup

Unexpected212 said:


> Thanks. You ladies have been so lovely and supportive through everything. I'll probably update when I have each scan etc. I'll try not to mention symptoms and stuff cos I know it comes across moany. Really sorry. But I'll stay here to chat to you guys :)
> 
> Heres a question. When you are all pregnant and if you are pregnant now...are you going to find out the gender?
> 
> I'm stuck between finding out or staying team yellow

I don't mind either! I was so anxious with DS that I had to find out what he was I wanted to know so badly but with the next one I don't want to know until the D-day. But once I told DH about it he had to be the dream snatcher by saying "then the baby won't have any clothes bc we won't know what the gender will be and I'm not going out to shop at the last minute for it." Men......wish his sweet button was turned on all day instead of at random moments. How will you do it if you decided not to find out.


----------



## nevergivingup

Okay don't mean to post so much but having a off day :thumbup: my studies are consuming me to the point of I'm studying every minute of every day bc my family(DH DS) is depending on me.My DS has a awful cold bc my DH was in a sharing mood and passed it on to DS. So I'm fighting his cold plus he's cranky bc he's sick. I feel as if I absolutely have no physical friends I can talk to about everything. I go back in forth in my head trying to stay positive about it all. I've gained weight bc I just really stop caring. My old classmate died at 26 today of acquired immune deficiency syndrome . That hit home with me I have a Son who I have to protect even when he gets old from all these illnesses and bad people that's killing and kidnapping babies .My mom is ill mentally. My dad is abusive mentally and physically to her. My sister is yearning for children but can never get pregnant after her 1 m/c so I really don't want to talk to her about my DS developments in walking and talking. Bc it really brings her down. I pray everyday and ask for strength and peace and forgiveness if I offended anyone on my daily journey. But somehow I still feel down. I didn't mean to ramble but it seems today is a bad day and my mind is a but tired of running this through it all day so I needed to let it run somewhere else. Forgive me ladies for my private thoughts/venting :nope: ........Back to my studies...have a great day ladies or in my case pretend too bc others are watching:thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Aww nevergivingup---I'm sorry to hear that you are having a bad day. Trust me I have them quite frequently myself over the years. We all need a little strength to get us through the struggles that each day may bring. We can only remain positive for so long, so it's ok to have a moment of weakness and get caught up in your thoughts. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate but just know that we are all your support system as well. One thing I have learned thru all my trails and tribulations, things will get better. Sometimes we are tested and pushed to the limit because we are strong and others depend on our strength....

Anytime you need to vent just write it out on this board so we can provide a shoulder for you to lean!!


----------



## MamaTex

nevergivingup said:


> Okay don't mean to post so much but having a off day :thumbup: my studies are consuming me to the point of I'm studying every minute of every day bc my family(DH DS) is depending on me.My DS has a awful cold bc my DH was in a sharing mood and passed it on to DS. So I'm fighting his cold plus he's cranky bc he's sick. I feel as if I absolutely have no physical friends I can talk to about everything. I go back in forth in my head trying to stay positive about it all. I've gained weight bc I just really stop caring. My old classmate died at 26 today of acquired immune deficiency disease. That hit home with me I have a Son who I have to protect even when he gets old from all these illnesses and bad people that's killing and kidnapping babies .My mom is ill mentally. My dad is abusive mentally and physically to her. My sister is yearning for children but can never get pregnant after her 1 m/c so I really don't want to talk to her about my DS developments in walking and talking. Bc it really brings her down. I pray everyday and ask for strength and peace and forgiveness if I offended anyone on my daily journey. But somehow I still feel down. I didn't mean to ramble but it seems today is a bad day and my mind is a but tired of running this through it all day so I needed to let it run somewhere else. Forgive me ladies for my private thoughts/venting :nope: ........Back to my studies...have a great day ladies or in my case pretend too bc others are watching:thumbup:

Wow. You have a lot to deal with girl. You aren't offending me. You are one of the bright lights of encouragement in this thread so it is odd to see you so down. Sorry things are a bit rough atm. 

:hugs:

Hey to everyone!! I am going back through the pages reading up on what I have missed out on, so it will be a minute before I reply. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## nevergivingup

Mariahs Mom said:


> Aww nevergivingup---I'm sorry to hear that you are having a bad day. Trust me I have them quite frequently myself over the years. We all need a little strength to get us through the struggles that each day may bring. We can only remain positive for so long, so it's ok to have a moment of weakness and get caught up in your thoughts. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate but just know that we are all your support system as well. One thing I have learned thru all my trails and tribulations, things will get better. Sometimes we are tested and pushed to the limit because we are strong and others depend on our strength....
> 
> Anytime you need to vent just write it out on this board so we can provide a shoulder for you to lean!!

Thanks Mariah's mom:hugs: It really feels good to have a listening ear that understands and can reply back positively :kiss: I really needed that vent. Thank You for being here!!


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Okay don't mean to post so much but having a off day :thumbup: my studies are consuming me to the point of I'm studying every minute of every day bc my family(DH DS) is depending on me.My DS has a awful cold bc my DH was in a sharing mood and passed it on to DS. So I'm fighting his cold plus he's cranky bc he's sick. I feel as if I absolutely have no physical friends I can talk to about everything. I go back in forth in my head trying to stay positive about it all. I've gained weight bc I just really stop caring. My old classmate died at 26 today of acquired immune deficiency disease. That hit home with me I have a Son who I have to protect even when he gets old from all these illnesses and bad people that's killing and kidnapping babies .My mom is ill mentally. My dad is abusive mentally and physically to her. My sister is yearning for children but can never get pregnant after her 1 m/c so I really don't want to talk to her about my DS developments in walking and talking. Bc it really brings her down. I pray everyday and ask for strength and peace and forgiveness if I offended anyone on my daily journey. But somehow I still feel down. I didn't mean to ramble but it seems today is a bad day and my mind is a but tired of running this through it all day so I needed to let it run somewhere else. Forgive me ladies for my private thoughts/venting :nope: ........Back to my studies...have a great day ladies or in my case pretend too bc others are watching:thumbup:
> 
> Wow. You have a lot to deal with girl. You aren't offending me. You are one of the bright lights of encouragement in this thread so it is odd to see you so down. Sorry things are a bit rough atm.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hey to everyone!! I am going back through the pages reading up on what I have missed out on, so it will be a minute before I reply. Hope everyone is doing well.Click to expand...


Thanks MamaTex. Lol unfortunately even for me life finds my weaknesses and preys on them but I am only human and even after all I went through with losing my babies you would think I would be tougher but I bleed just the same. Sorry i let you down but having yal ladies here to listen picked me up. Thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## mowat

Sorry you're having a rotten day Never. You've got a ton going on and you're more than welcome to vent on this thread---we all do! Can you have a nice hot drink and go to bed early? Try to do something easy and nice for yourself---everyone else can look after themselves for the night!

Not sure what's going on with me, I think it might just be the progesterone talking, although I don't usually have symptoms from it this late in the cycle. Crazy sore boobs today, and cramping worse than pms. Hope this is something good, cause if it is I'll totally deal with the pain!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Aww nevergivingup---I'm sorry to hear that you are having a bad day. Trust me I have them quite frequently myself over the years. We all need a little strength to get us through the struggles that each day may bring. We can only remain positive for so long, so it's ok to have a moment of weakness and get caught up in your thoughts. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate but just know that we are all your support system as well. One thing I have learned thru all my trails and tribulations, things will get better. Sometimes we are tested and pushed to the limit because we are strong and others depend on our strength....
> 
> Anytime you need to vent just write it out on this board so we can provide a shoulder for you to lean!!
> 
> Thanks Mariah's mom:hugs: It really feels good to have a listening ear that understands and can reply back positively :kiss: I really needed that vent. Thank You for being here!!Click to expand...

No problem...I'm just a click away :hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Sorry never......sounds like you have a lot to deal with!

I would totally find out the gender! My friends waited. I'm too impatient, and need to know information!


----------



## Calitronagrl

So only got 3 more days to go before AF shows up. Hoping she stays away, but I am not holding my breath on it. I have been getting some pretty crazy symptoms this last week, but since I hardly had any hot flashes I am assuming I am out this month.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> So only got 3 more days to go before AF shows up. Hoping she stays away, but I am not holding my breath on it. I have been getting some pretty crazy symptoms this last week, but since I hardly had any hot flashes I am assuming I am out this month.

What symptoms do you have?


----------



## eyemom

Ugh it's so hard to see people complaining about pregnancy. I had one friend (acquaintance really) who complained about her oldest 2 boys all the time (she loves them but they are special needs/behavior issues), then announced she was pregnant (planned) with #3...due date was the day after my "angel's" due date. And she complained about MS a lot. One time I did post a comment about how I'd do anything to be having morning sickness at that time.... And she was really sweet and kind about it b/c she knew my situation and she is aware of some other people who are hurting with fertility issues or whatever. I know she needed the outlet b/c she dealt with a lot, but it still rubbed me the wrong way sometimes.

ES I think you deserve a day off from cleaning. Hope you took your time to relax today. ;)

Unexpected I definitely do not mind you posting about what you're going through. I have admitted in the past and I will admit again, sometimes this thread is a lil hard for me because to add insult to injury, I somehow got dealt the infertility card after my loss. I spend most of my time here in the secondary infertility forum, so sometimes when I'm in this thread, I forget that some people don't really have trouble getting pregnant. But I am always happy to see happy updates, and it does my heart good to see you all doing well. Please stick around and don't feel like you have to walk on eggshells or anything. I want to keep cheering you on. <3

AFM, we found out the sex with my daughter, and we definitely want to know with any future pregnancy should we be blessed enough to have another! I can't handle suspense! And I like to be able to plan ahead as much as possible at least.

Never <3 <3 I'm sorry you're having a rough time. You really do have a lot on your plate. Like mamatex said, you are a shining light around here and always so quick to offer encouragment. Sorry you are down, but being strong doesn't mean the crappy stuff never gets you down. Being strong means you don't let it defeat you. This too shall pass dear. <3 Hope things are looking up soon. Oh and don't apologize for venting. We all gotta vent sometimes. We are here for you. <3

mowat, really hope that means something good. Sounds promising!

Calitronagrl, you know your body best, but staying hopeful for you.

AFM, nothing to report. We've begun the every-other-day BD to make sure our bases are covered, but tonight's OPK was very clearly negative. It'll probably turn positive within the next 3 days, but who knows?? Never done a medicated cycle before. We shall see.


----------



## garfie

Never - Aw mama bear BIG :hugs: to you I hope you are feeling a lot better today and back to your young positive self :happydance: it is hard being a woman as we feel we have to shoulder all the responsibility of children - we dream about them for so long what it will be like what they will look like what we will do with them how we will teach them and when they finally arrive - sometimes our plans go out the window:wacko: 

Our husbands don't always realise - in fact scrap that never realise what we have given up to have children (our own dreams) not that we would change a single thing - but I'm sure you get where I am coming from:hugs:

I would like to see them change their schedule just once (or maybe it's just my hubby) but if he wants to do something he damn well does it - ie goes fishing, pub or whatever - never a thought for who will look after the children.

Could you imagine if we just took off and said right honey I'm off to the pub see you later:haha:

I'm sorry you are having a tough day and have no one to talk it through with - that's what we are all here for :hugs:

I am also sorry about your friend - give yourself time to grieve and be kind to yourself.

When you're feeling down mama just take a look at that little miracle you have created and it will all be right again:kiss:

AFM - My little boy is 13 today and I am no nearer holding my angel baby than I was over 4 years ago when I first began this incredible journey:cry:

:hugs: ladies

X


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Sorry you're having a rotten day Never. You've got a ton going on and you're more than welcome to vent on this thread---we all do! Can you have a nice hot drink and go to bed early? Try to do something easy and nice for yourself---everyone else can look after themselves for the night!
> 
> Not sure what's going on with me, I think it might just be the progesterone talking, although I don't usually have symptoms from it this late in the cycle. Crazy sore boobs today, and cramping worse than pms. Hope this is something good, cause if it is I'll totally deal with the pain!




ESwemba84 said:


> Sorry never......sounds like you have a lot to deal with!
> 
> I would totally find out the gender! My friends waited. I'm too impatient, and need to know information!




eyemom said:


> Ugh it's so hard to see people complaining about pregnancy. I had one friend (acquaintance really) who complained about her oldest 2 boys all the time (she loves them but they are special needs/behavior issues), then announced she was pregnant (planned) with #3...due date was the day after my "angel's" due date. And she complained about MS a lot. One time I did post a comment about how I'd do anything to be having morning sickness at that time.... And she was really sweet and kind about it b/c she knew my situation and she is aware of some other people who are hurting with fertility issues or whatever. I know she needed the outlet b/c she dealt with a lot, but it still rubbed me the wrong way sometimes.
> 
> ES I think you deserve a day off from cleaning. Hope you took your time to relax today. ;)
> 
> Unexpected I definitely do not mind you posting about what you're going through. I have admitted in the past and I will admit again, sometimes this thread is a lil hard for me because to add insult to injury, I somehow got dealt the infertility card after my loss. I spend most of my time here in the secondary infertility forum, so sometimes when I'm in this thread, I forget that some people don't really have trouble getting pregnant. But I am always happy to see happy updates, and it does my heart good to see you all doing well. Please stick around and don't feel like you have to walk on eggshells or anything. I want to keep cheering you on. <3
> 
> AFM, we found out the sex with my daughter, and we definitely want to know with any future pregnancy should we be blessed enough to have another! I can't handle suspense! And I like to be able to plan ahead as much as possible at least.
> 
> Never <3 <3 I'm sorry you're having a rough time. You really do have a lot on your plate. Like mamatex said, you are a shining light around here and always so quick to offer encouragment. Sorry you are down, but being strong doesn't mean the crappy stuff never gets you down. Being strong means you don't let it defeat you. This too shall pass dear. <3 Hope things are looking up soon. Oh and don't apologize for venting. We all gotta vent sometimes. We are here for you. <3
> 
> mowat, really hope that means something good. Sounds promising!
> 
> Calitronagrl, you know your body best, but staying hopeful for you.
> 
> AFM, nothing to report. We've begun the every-other-day BD to make sure our bases are covered, but tonight's OPK was very clearly negative. It'll probably turn positive within the next 3 days, but who knows?? Never done a medicated cycle before. We shall see.




garfie said:


> Never - Aw mama bear BIG :hugs: to you I hope you are feeling a lot better today and back to your young positive self :happydance: it is hard being a woman as we feel we have to shoulder all the responsibility of children - we dream about them for so long what it will be like what they will look like what we will do with them how we will teach them and when they finally arrive - sometimes our plans go out the window:wacko:
> 
> Our husbands don't always realise - in fact scrap that never realise what we have given up to have children (our own dreams) not that we would change a single thing - but I'm sure you get where I am coming from:hugs:
> 
> I would like to see them change their schedule just once (or maybe it's just my hubby) but if he wants to do something he damn well does it - ie goes fishing, pub or whatever - never a thought for who will look after the children.
> 
> Could you imagine if we just took off and said right honey I'm off to the pub see you later:haha:
> 
> I'm sorry you are having a tough day and have no one to talk it through with - that's what we are all here for :hugs:
> 
> I am also sorry about your friend - give yourself time to grieve and be kind to yourself.
> 
> When you're feeling down mama just take a look at that little miracle you have created and it will all be right again:kiss:
> 
> AFM - My little boy is 13 today and I am no nearer holding my angel baby than I was over 4 years ago when I first began this incredible journey:cry:
> 
> :hugs: ladies
> 
> X

:hugs::kiss::flower: :hugs: :kiss: :flower: 

Thanks so much ladies for all the kind words :hugs: Didn't expect to be here in this mood but thanks for bringing it up. Mowat I did exactly that and went to bed early.

Garfie: Looks like you're Mama Bear at the moment and the title definitely fits bc you hit the nail right on the head. I wanted this so bad but It just hit me that my family DS is dependent on me as a wife mom and future half provider but it dosent help that my DH thinks all he has to do is work and once he comes home he expects his 4 course home cooked Meal his house clean and he turns on the tv and watches that until he goes to bed he gives our DS maybe 15 minutes of play time then it's his tv or iPad. I'm exhausted bc I still want and try to be super mom to my DS and give him a friend to play with a mom to lay under and a protector. Garfie you're right once I look at my DS I realize everything will be worth it and all I can so is my best...I'm so young but womanhood has moved in once DS was born, it is a life changing experience and I love every bit!! And it's not only your DH mine is the same, go hunting fishing gyming whenever he thinks of it he's out the door 5 minutes after he thought about it. For once can he say baby go do what you need to do I'll keep DS or hey take a nap I'll cook dinner and watch DS :nope: I guess those days of just jumping in the vehicle and heading to the mall or gym is over.....but to see my DS light up when he sees me is worth it all. 
Garfie: HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your son!!!! I know it's tiring knowing it hasn't happened yet but it will, it will, don't give up on me for you!!! Thnx for being here to pick me up!!

I feel much better today ladies!! THANX SOOO MUCH!! I just realized why I can't totally leave this thread.....bc I'll be LEAVING the most Sweetest women I ever met!!


----------



## Unexpected212

nevergivingup said:


> Okay don't mean to post so much but having a off day :thumbup: my studies are consuming me to the point of I'm studying every minute of every day bc my family(DH DS) is depending on me.My DS has a awful cold bc my DH was in a sharing mood and passed it on to DS. So I'm fighting his cold plus he's cranky bc he's sick. I feel as if I absolutely have no physical friends I can talk to about everything. I go back in forth in my head trying to stay positive about it all. I've gained weight bc I just really stop caring. My old classmate died at 26 today of acquired immune deficiency syndrome . That hit home with me I have a Son who I have to protect even when he gets old from all these illnesses and bad people that's killing and kidnapping babies .My mom is ill mentally. My dad is abusive mentally and physically to her. My sister is yearning for children but can never get pregnant after her 1 m/c so I really don't want to talk to her about my DS developments in walking and talking. Bc it really brings her down. I pray everyday and ask for strength and peace and forgiveness if I offended anyone on my daily journey. But somehow I still feel down. I didn't mean to ramble but it seems today is a bad day and my mind is a but tired of running this through it all day so I needed to let it run somewhere else. Forgive me ladies for my private thoughts/venting :nope: ........Back to my studies...have a great day ladies or in my case pretend too bc others are watching:thumbup:

It sounds like you have so much on your plate. You sound really strong to be handling it all. We are always here if you need to vent or talk. I know what you mean about not having people to talk too. My friends are all young like me (23/24) and not at the stage of having babies so I can't really talk to them about my sons developments or being pregnant they find it boring. So I know you you feel. Also i'm so sorry for the loss of your classmate. Thinking of you and hoping things get better.


----------



## Unexpected212

Garfie - I truly believe you will get your rainbow soon xx

Eyemon - Thank you for your kind words. I try to be as sensetive as possible but I understand it must be difficult for people to hear about xx


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> So only got 3 more days to go before AF shows up. Hoping she stays away, but I am not holding my breath on it. I have been getting some pretty crazy symptoms this last week, but since I hardly had any hot flashes I am assuming I am out this month.
> 
> What symptoms do you have?Click to expand...

Well just some of the usual of being irritated, tender boobs, exhaustion. However, this past week I have been cramping on and off and I normally don't cramp until the night before or day of AF. When I first wake up, I have been feeling dizzy, nauseated, and dying of thirst. I feel pressure in my lower abdomen, when I take my first morning pee. My bowel movements are way more frequent. It is not diarrhea, but leaning more towards that way, along with stomach cramps. (TMI Stuff - Sorry - :blush: ) I get hot flashes, but only one here or there and it is when I am doing something so I think I am just out of shape. I just feel heavy and bloated. 
I know I am not technically out until AF shows, but it seems like every month since my miscarriage my body just keeps doing weird things and it seems to be different every time. Last month, I was having hot flashes left and right (happened when I got pregnant last) so I for sure thought I was until AF showed up. 
So I feel like I am out for the count, but then again I feel like I really don't know my body anymore either. It is kinda frustrating. I feel different enough to where I think I might be, but at the same time I am use to my body playing mean tricks on me. :wacko:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Calitronagrl said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> So only got 3 more days to go before AF shows up. Hoping she stays away, but I am not holding my breath on it. I have been getting some pretty crazy symptoms this last week, but since I hardly had any hot flashes I am assuming I am out this month.
> 
> What symptoms do you have?Click to expand...
> 
> Well just some of the usual of being irritated, tender boobs, exhaustion. However, this past week I have been cramping on and off and I normally don't cramp until the night before or day of AF. When I first wake up, I have been feeling dizzy, nauseated, and dying of thirst. I feel pressure in my lower abdomen, when I take my first morning pee. My bowel movements are way more frequent. It is not diarrhea, but leaning more towards that way, along with stomach cramps. (TMI Stuff - Sorry - :blush: ) I get hot flashes, but only one here or there and it is when I am doing something so I think I am just out of shape. I just feel heavy and bloated.
> I know I am not technically out until AF shows, but it seems like every month since my miscarriage my body just keeps doing weird things and it seems to be different every time. Last month, I was having hot flashes left and right (happened when I got pregnant last) so I for sure thought I was until AF showed up.
> So I feel like I am out for the count, but then again I feel like I really don't know my body anymore either. It is kinda frustrating. I feel different enough to where I think I might be, but at the same time I am use to my body playing mean tricks on me. :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh I definitely understand. After I have birth in Sept, I felt like my normal AF symptoms were no more. I usually have sore boobs before AF but that changed. It's definitely frustrating. I know what u mean though, I was convinced my body was playing tricks on me but it turned out I was pregnant. You just never know until AF shows up...like you, I got sore breast and hot flashes. But what really told me, wasn't sinuses! They were and still are flared up ughhhh


----------



## eyemom

There was a lot I wanted to say tonight but I didn't end up with enough time. ;_; But wanted to pop in and say hi ladies. <3 to you all.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi:

How is everyone today?

AFM - Temperatures shot up again this morning. Cervix has moved down but still closed. Not holding my breath. I feel out.


----------



## Left wonderin

brunettebimbo said:


> :hi:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> AFM - Temperatures shot up again this morning. Cervix has moved down but still closed. Not holding my breath. I feel out.

That chart is looking good :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :) I really hope it's a good sign and not my body playing tricks!


----------



## Kat S

garfie said:


> Could you imagine if we just took off and said right honey I'm off to the pub see you later:haha:
> 
> X

OMG please do that as soon as possible! I want you to report back the look on his face!!


----------



## Calitronagrl

Mariahs Mom said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> So only got 3 more days to go before AF shows up. Hoping she stays away, but I am not holding my breath on it. I have been getting some pretty crazy symptoms this last week, but since I hardly had any hot flashes I am assuming I am out this month.
> 
> What symptoms do you have?Click to expand...
> 
> Well just some of the usual of being irritated, tender boobs, exhaustion. However, this past week I have been cramping on and off and I normally don't cramp until the night before or day of AF. When I first wake up, I have been feeling dizzy, nauseated, and dying of thirst. I feel pressure in my lower abdomen, when I take my first morning pee. My bowel movements are way more frequent. It is not diarrhea, but leaning more towards that way, along with stomach cramps. (TMI Stuff - Sorry - :blush: ) I get hot flashes, but only one here or there and it is when I am doing something so I think I am just out of shape. I just feel heavy and bloated.
> I know I am not technically out until AF shows, but it seems like every month since my miscarriage my body just keeps doing weird things and it seems to be different every time. Last month, I was having hot flashes left and right (happened when I got pregnant last) so I for sure thought I was until AF showed up.
> So I feel like I am out for the count, but then again I feel like I really don't know my body anymore either. It is kinda frustrating. I feel different enough to where I think I might be, but at the same time I am use to my body playing mean tricks on me. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I definitely understand. After I have birth in Sept, I felt like my normal AF symptoms were no more. I usually have sore boobs before AF but that changed. It's definitely frustrating. I know what u mean though, I was convinced my body was playing tricks on me but it turned out I was pregnant. You just never know until AF shows up...like you, I got sore breast and hot flashes. But what really told me, wasn't sinuses! They were and still are flared up ughhhhClick to expand...

It is super frustrating. My first AF after my miscarriage I didn't have any symptoms. I just woke up and I had started. The next time around I had every symptom, including the hot flashes, but AF showed up. This time I am just like whatever on the symptoms. I am getting hot flashes more frequent, but it seems I can't rely on that anymore. It will be 31 days tomorrow for me and I am debating if I should test in the morning or not. DH thinks I should wait until Monday so I can possibly save a test. So I think I just might do as he asks. :shrug:
I am sure AF will show and if it does then I am going back to what I use to do, which is diet and exercise. I dropped 20 pounds right before I got pregnant. Unfortunately, I gained most of it back since I got pregnant and miscarried. I am not sure if losing weight helped at all, but it will for sure give me something else to focus on then fretting over this TTC business. :haha:


----------



## Calitronagrl

Yup, so I am out for this month. AF came a day early, so it looks like my cycles are anywhere from 30-31 days now. Feel bad for the DH, I was an emotional wreck yesterday. At first I was so gosh darn moody and I couldn't understand why until AF showed up. I normally don't get the whole PMS mood swings, but I got them so bad this time around. Two times yesterday I was in a fit of rage that came out of no where and it ended with me bawling my eyes out. I pray that it will not become a normal occurrence or my DH and I will be having problems every month. 
Think I am going to get back into working out so I can try and put my mind on other things if I can. I am starting to panic that I won't be able to get pregnant again and desperately need a distraction. So I made a goal to be able to fit back into this small black dress I have by the end of the year so I can wear it for our 5th anniversary. I figured if I do that then I will be bound to get pregnant soon so my planning is ruined yet again. :haha: 
This thread has been quiet for the last few days, so I am hoping everyone is doing well. :dust: to all those who have yet to get their :bfp:


----------



## Unexpected212

Sorry you are out. Got my fingers crossed for you that next cycle is your BFP cycle :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your out :hugs: FX for this cycle!

This thread is quiet!


----------



## Unexpected212

I thought it seemed quite quiet too 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend and that we hear more BFP news soon :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

sorry you're out this month...Fx'd for u next cycle...

I was jus thinking to myself that it has been very quiet this weekend...lol i thought it was just me 

I'm doing well. The baby seems to be doing well too...This baby is causing my sinuses to flare up lol...Congested, headache and sore throat EVERYDAY...but i will take anything if that means a healthy baby lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo I'm sinusy, sore throat, boobs and nipples sore and ridiculously hungry today! FX it's a good sign for me!


----------



## Unexpected212

Sniffly nose was one of my big signs in the 2 week wait.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Trying not to get my hopes up! If you look in my journal I have had quite a few symptoms. Charts looking ok too!

This was my BFP/Miscarriage chart so looking very similar!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/DCF5E3EE-ABB6-4515-834A-AE3B6E3E0755_zpsd6fxexru.png


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunette- sounds good to me. with both pregnancies my sinuses bother me really bad the week AF was due...sooooooooooooo Fx'd for u


----------



## armywife03

nevergivingup said:


> Okay don't mean to post so much but having a off day :thumbup: my studies are consuming me to the point of I'm studying every minute of every day bc my family(DH DS) is depending on me.My DS has a awful cold bc my DH was in a sharing mood and passed it on to DS. So I'm fighting his cold plus he's cranky bc he's sick. I feel as if I absolutely have no physical friends I can talk to about everything. I go back in forth in my head trying to stay positive about it all. I've gained weight bc I just really stop caring. My old classmate died at 26 today of acquired immune deficiency syndrome . That hit home with me I have a Son who I have to protect even when he gets old from all these illnesses and bad people that's killing and kidnapping babies .My mom is ill mentally. My dad is abusive mentally and physically to her. My sister is yearning for children but can never get pregnant after her 1 m/c so I really don't want to talk to her about my DS developments in walking and talking. Bc it really brings her down. I pray everyday and ask for strength and peace and forgiveness if I offended anyone on my daily journey. But somehow I still feel down. I didn't mean to ramble but it seems today is a bad day and my mind is a but tired of running this through it all day so I needed to let it run somewhere else. Forgive me ladies for my private thoughts/venting :nope: ........Back to my studies...have a great day ladies or in my case pretend too bc others are watching:thumbup:

I just read this and I am very sorry :( I know how it is to not have anyone to talk to and dealing with a complicated family:nope: if you ever need to talk I think I speak for all of us that we are here :hugs:


----------



## armywife03

Calitronagrl said:


> Yup, so I am out for this month. AF came a day early, so it looks like my cycles are anywhere from 30-31 days now. Feel bad for the DH, I was an emotional wreck yesterday. At first I was so gosh darn moody and I couldn't understand why until AF showed up. I normally don't get the whole PMS mood swings, but I got them so bad this time around. Two times yesterday I was in a fit of rage that came out of no where and it ended with me bawling my eyes out. I pray that it will not become a normal occurrence or my DH and I will be having problems every month.
> Think I am going to get back into working out so I can try and put my mind on other things if I can. I am starting to panic that I won't be able to get pregnant again and desperately need a distraction. So I made a goal to be able to fit back into this small black dress I have by the end of the year so I can wear it for our 5th anniversary. I figured if I do that then I will be bound to get pregnant soon so my planning is ruined yet again. :haha:
> This thread has been quiet for the last few days, so I am hoping everyone is doing well. :dust: to all those who have yet to get their :bfp:

sorry AF showed :hugs: FX for next month


----------



## armywife03

Hi guys, I haven't been on in a while and I was going to say hi and give a quick update :) i had my 2 betas done first was 13 . 2 days later was 48 at 12 dpo. I go in Tuesday to see the dr and get more labs. Ihave pretty much drove myself crazy testing everyday! I felt good today though i took a frer and the test line was darker than the control. I still pretty paranoid bc I feel like AF is on her way.

I hope all you guys are doing well and having a nice weekend:hugs: :dust: Hope everyone gets their BFP


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## Kat S

Glad to hear things are going normally, Armywife! Fingers crossed for you as the weeks go by!!

I'm sorry AF got you, Calitronagrl :( Finding ways to keep your mind off TTC can be challenging, but rewarding. Good luck, and good luck for February!

AFM, AF showed this morning. On to February for me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Kat :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

hi ladies I belong to another thread but I belong here I suppose. I have 3 little ones 4,5,7. from a previous relationship. my dh and I have been trying to conceive almost 14 months now. in that time we have had 2 first tri losses and a chemical preg. I am currently in my tww wait after last mc. its been 3 months. the first month I refuse to try. the second I got hysteroscopy so I was told to wait. so here I am. im very nervous and scared that I wont get pregnant and that I will. good luck to everyone here and I hope we all get sticky bfp!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies.

Welcome floridamomma. Sorry for what you've been through.

Sorry girls I've not been very chatty lately. Today I'm feeling pretty discouraged due to some pre-ov pain and bleeding on clomid. Hoping it's nothing bad. Hope I can contribute more soon. <3 to you all!


----------



## Laelani

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies! I have been very sick this week. I had a sinus/chest infection that I had to get rid of plus what the doctor thinks may be very early morning sickness. We will see by the end of the week if it is morning sickness or not. It's not over til it's over. 5 more days to go before I become a POAS addict until I either get my BFP or AF arrives. :rofl:


----------



## mowat

Think I'll be joining you in February Kat---10dpo and a BFN today. Unfortunately I won't be able to get a new prescription for Femera until it'll be too late this month (only time I could get an appointment). Might be "au natural" this month! Trying not to get discouraged, but every time I don't get pregnant right away I think there's something wrong (just because I got pregnant the first try with my son and my first miscarriage). Oh, and the 4-0 is this spring.

Rooting for you Eye!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

armywife03 said:


> Hi guys, I haven't been on in a while and I was going to say hi and give a quick update :) i had my 2 betas done first was 13 . 2 days later was 48 at 12 dpo. I go in Tuesday to see the dr and get more labs. Ihave pretty much drove myself crazy testing everyday! I felt good today though i took a frer and the test line was darker than the control. I still pretty paranoid bc I feel like AF is on her way.
> 
> I hope all you guys are doing well and having a nice weekend:hugs: :dust: Hope everyone gets their BFP

hope everything works out :thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Kat S said:


> Glad to hear things are going normally, Armywife! Fingers crossed for you as the weeks go by!!
> 
> I'm sorry AF got you, Calitronagrl :( Finding ways to keep your mind off TTC can be challenging, but rewarding. Good luck, and good luck for February!
> 
> AFM, AF showed this morning. On to February for me.

sorry abt AF...Fxd for Feb. :thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> hi ladies I belong to another thread but I belong here I suppose. I have 3 little ones 4,5,7. from a previous relationship. my dh and I have been trying to conceive almost 14 months now. in that time we have had 2 first tri losses and a chemical preg. I am currently in my tww wait after last mc. its been 3 months. the first month I refuse to try. the second I got hysteroscopy so I was told to wait. so here I am. im very nervous and scared that I wont get pregnant and that I will. good luck to everyone here and I hope we all get sticky bfp!!

welcome...sorry abt your losses...Im sure you will love this thread 

I have my Fx'd for you! I just suffered a 2nd trimester loss in Sept due to a short cervix and infection. It took me 3 months to want to TTC. I just got my BFP this month. So i understand :cry: 

Cant wait to get to know you:hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Welcome floridamomma. Sorry for what you've been through.
> 
> Sorry girls I've not been very chatty lately. Today I'm feeling pretty discouraged due to some pre-ov pain and bleeding on clomid. Hoping it's nothing bad. Hope I can contribute more soon. <3 to you all!

Sorry Eyemom...i hope its nothing serious either. If it doesn't rain, it storms :nope:

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much ladies! I have been very sick this week. I had a sinus/chest infection that I had to get rid of plus what the doctor thinks may be very early morning sickness. We will see by the end of the week if it is morning sickness or not. It's not over til it's over. 5 more days to go before I become a POAS addict until I either get my BFP or AF arrives. :rofl:

Hope this is early morning sickness and AF stays away!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mowat said:


> Think I'll be joining you in February Kat---10dpo and a BFN today. Unfortunately I won't be able to get a new prescription for Femera until it'll be too late this month (only time I could get an appointment). Might be "au natural" this month! Trying not to get discouraged, but every time I don't get pregnant right away I think there's something wrong (just because I got pregnant the first try with my son and my first miscarriage). Oh, and the 4-0 is this spring.
> 
> Rooting for you Eye!

Sorry abt the BFN...Fxd for Feb :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## floridamomma

Mariahs Mom said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies I belong to another thread but I belong here I suppose. I have 3 little ones 4,5,7. from a previous relationship. my dh and I have been trying to conceive almost 14 months now. in that time we have had 2 first tri losses and a chemical preg. I am currently in my tww wait after last mc. its been 3 months. the first month I refuse to try. the second I got hysteroscopy so I was told to wait. so here I am. im very nervous and scared that I wont get pregnant and that I will. good luck to everyone here and I hope we all get sticky bfp!!
> 
> welcome...sorry abt your losses...Im sure you will love this thread
> 
> I have my Fx'd for you! I just suffered a 2nd trimester loss in Sept due to a short cervix and infection. It took me 3 months to want to TTC. I just got my BFP this month. So i understand :cry:
> 
> Cant wait to get to know you:hugs:Click to expand...

congrats on your bfp:happydance: I love to see the good stories! cant wait to get to know you as well. it'll be nice to have a new friend who understand the loss as well as celebrates the new beginning:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Think I'll be joining you in February Kat---10dpo and a BFN today. Unfortunately I won't be able to get a new prescription for Femera until it'll be too late this month (only time I could get an appointment). Might be "au natural" this month! Trying not to get discouraged, but every time I don't get pregnant right away I think there's something wrong (just because I got pregnant the first try with my son and my first miscarriage). Oh, and the 4-0 is this spring.
> 
> Rooting for you Eye!

Your chart is looking great! :happydance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies I belong to another thread but I belong here I suppose. I have 3 little ones 4,5,7. from a previous relationship. my dh and I have been trying to conceive almost 14 months now. in that time we have had 2 first tri losses and a chemical preg. I am currently in my tww wait after last mc. its been 3 months. the first month I refuse to try. the second I got hysteroscopy so I was told to wait. so here I am. im very nervous and scared that I wont get pregnant and that I will. good luck to everyone here and I hope we all get sticky bfp!!
> 
> welcome...sorry abt your losses...Im sure you will love this thread
> 
> I have my Fx'd for you! I just suffered a 2nd trimester loss in Sept due to a short cervix and infection. It took me 3 months to want to TTC. I just got my BFP this month. So i understand :cry:
> 
> Cant wait to get to know you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> congrats on your bfp:happydance: I love to see the good stories! cant wait to get to know you as well. it'll be nice to have a new friend who understand the loss as well as celebrates the new beginning:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you...and yes all the ladies on this thread are very supportive of each other...WELCOME :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Welcome floridamomma. Sorry for what you've been through.
> 
> Sorry girls I've not been very chatty lately. Today I'm feeling pretty discouraged due to some pre-ov pain and bleeding on clomid. Hoping it's nothing bad. Hope I can contribute more soon. <3 to you all!

Your chart is looking really good. Looks like you will O soon! :dust:


----------



## eyemom

Thanks. <3 Yep, got a really clear +OPK tonight so just going to proceed as usual and hope everything is okay. <3


----------



## ttcbabyisom

floridamomma said:


> hi ladies I belong to another thread but I belong here I suppose. I have 3 little ones 4,5,7. from a previous relationship. my dh and I have been trying to conceive almost 14 months now. in that time we have had 2 first tri losses and a chemical preg. I am currently in my tww wait after last mc. its been 3 months. the first month I refuse to try. the second I got hysteroscopy so I was told to wait. so here I am. im very nervous and scared that I wont get pregnant and that I will. good luck to everyone here and I hope we all get sticky bfp!!

:dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kat S said:


> Glad to hear things are going normally, Armywife! Fingers crossed for you as the weeks go by!!
> 
> I'm sorry AF got you, Calitronagrl :( Finding ways to keep your mind off TTC can be challenging, but rewarding. Good luck, and good luck for February!
> 
> AFM, AF showed this morning. On to February for me.

me too girl...hang in there. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Thanks. <3 Yep, got a really clear +OPK tonight so just going to proceed as usual and hope everything is okay. <3

good luck!!!


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies I am new to BnB. I have been a long time member of another forum and decided to join here as well. I am looking for lots of support and would love any feedback I can get while I TTC my rainbow. This is my first full month temping and checking CP. I just hope that my temps are doing what they should be doing.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Florida and Bridget!

Eyemom yay for + :dust:

AFM - Temp has gone back up. 
FF says possibly Triphasic on CD20. 
Up twice in the night to wee. 
Boobs very sore. 
Full of cold. 
This mornings test unreadable. I scratched it with my nail because there was fluff on it! :dohh:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi girls, ive been gone a while but I now find myself in my first tww since my miscarriage. I am not liking the feeling.

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome back Hun :) :dust:


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette - All sounding very promising!

Welcome to all the new members. You'll find lots of support here xx


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies!


----------



## Unexpected212

Got a scan at the EPU tommorow. So scared.

Had quite a loss of symptoms and severe back pain so really worried. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.


----------



## Tricia173

Unexpected, fingers crossed that things are ok!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Got a scan at the EPU tommorow. So scared.
> 
> Had quite a loss of symptoms and severe back pain so really worried. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.

Fx'd that everything is ok....Let's us know as soon as your know what's going on!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

bridget021182 said:


> Hi ladies I am new to BnB. I have been a long time member of another forum and decided to join here as well. I am looking for lots of support and would love any feedback I can get while I TTC my rainbow. This is my first full month temping and checking CP. I just hope that my temps are doing what they should be doing.

Hi & Welcome!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kat S

Welcome to the new ladies! Wishing you all the luck in the world!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Keeping fingers crossed Unexpected!


----------



## eyemom

brunette, good luck! Sounds promising. Darn that fluff! ;) Are you going to test again today or tomorrow?

bridget, welcome <3

sailorsgirl, :hugs: wishing you the best

unexpected, praying everything is ok

AFM, got a temp jump today (morning after my OPK and I don't see how I could have possibly caught my surge late b/c I was OPKing like crazy). I can't really trust it though b/c my sleep was interrupted. But seems like if I haven't already ovulated, today's the day. On my chart I have it "discarded" right now but you can see where the higher temp is.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I did. 2nd wee of the day. I _think_ I can see something but I'm known for faint lines!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/5152EDBF-D0EA-4410-823D-D766A71AB5FB_zpszoetbhcr.jpg


----------



## Unexpected212

I deffo see something. FX'd its the start of your bfp x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> I deffo see something. FX'd its the start of your bfp x

What time is your scan? Still having the severe back pain?


----------



## Unexpected212

It's at 1.45pm tommorow. Yeah still got bad back pain. They are gonna test my urine incase it's another kidney infection. Had a couple of those recentley.

My nausea has gone completely so I'm quite worried but all I can do is keep my fingers crossed and wait for tommorow.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> It's at 1.45pm tommorow. Yeah still got bad back pain. They are gonna test my urine incase it's another kidney infection. Had a couple of those recentley.
> 
> My nausea has gone completely so I'm quite worried but all I can do is keep my fingers crossed and wait for tommorow.

Yes just keep your Fx'd. It's not to assume the worst, so I understand your worry...well I have my Fx'd for you and I hope everything is fine with the baby!:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Unexpected - Good luck hun at your scan :hugs:

Brunette - Hope the line gets darker for you hun:happydance:

Sailor - Welcome back

Kat - How's life treating you?:flower:

Eye - Maybe you did miss it hun - perhaps the last OPK you did the wee was so weak - or have you been testing twice daily as recommended? in which case it just a case of wait and see what your temps do in the next few days:hugs:

AFM - Not a lot to report:haha: still stalking though:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kat S

Hey, Garfie! Tomorrow is the one year anniversary of the day I found out my baby's heart stopped beating, so I've been dealing with memories and sadness. Anniversaries like that are so hard. I'm just glad I got my period yesterday and not on the anniversary. That would have just added insult to injury.

Hope you are well :flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

Kat - Thinking of you at this hard time. I keep everything crossed for you that you get a BFP soon.

Theres nothing I can say to make it any better or easier but I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kat S




----------



## Mariahs Mom

Kat S said:


>

I love it...I think abt my little girl all the time. I feel guilty sometimes knowing that I'm pregnant. I don't want it to seem like I'm replacing her...:cry:

There's a quote that sums up how I feel everyday! 
"Losing a child is like losing your soul. You may put on a front for the world, but inside, you are dying"...

:cry::hugs:

Last Monday was my daughters "due date", so I know tomorrow is going to be rough :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Garfie, yeah I've been doing em at least twice a day this time, sometimes three! Night before last I think I did two and it was suuuuper negative, like the test line was barely even detectable (once my urine was too dilute, so I did it again to be sure). Then that night was the cramping followed by bleeding. Yesterday morning, after what happened, I did do an OPK but it was with FMU (I wasn't going to be around for mid-morning). It was still negative, but darker, enough that I thought it was going to turn positive soon. Then it was around 8 pm when I got to do it again and it was very, very positive. So I mean if I surged in the 12 hours between testing, it was still after the cramping/bleeding and I still may have ovulated within just a few hours of the surge?? So confusing. :hugs:

Brunette, I can't see it, but seems I'm in the minority, so yay. Maybe it's just my monitor. I hope in the coming days it just gets darker and darker!

Kat, :hugs: that image is just so true. It comes and it goes, no matter how much time passes, and sometimes it hits hard out of nowhere. :hugs: I'm glad if you had to get AF, the timing wasn't too cruel. I did get AF on the anniversary of my miscarriage and it was pretty upsetting...felt just too cruel. I managed by taking DD and going shopping out of town. Ran into my parents there so at least I kept myself distracted. :hugs: Then I came home and made cupcakes and lit a "birthday" candle. I don't know, I deal in weird ways maybe. You'll be in my thoughts and I'll be praying that you can feel at least some sense of peace in your heart. <3

Mariah :hugs: You can't replace her, but you can still find joy in life's blessings. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Kat - Anniversaries are so hard :cry:- sending you BIG :hugs: nothing I can say will make it any easier:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat my thoughts will be with you tommrow , anniversaries are so hard but so important . Make sure and look after yourself , be kind to yourself no matter how you remember your LO xxxxxxx


----------



## bridget021182

KUP on your scan. FX for you. 

AFM...I didnt temp at the same time today, I overslept which shows a jump in my temp. I tested on OPK and there is a faint line....I know its still neg till the line is there on OPK. EWCM today and my CP has risen (much harder to reach) much softer and feels open.


----------



## bridget021182

here is my opk from today
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test222579


----------



## Starry Night

Kat - Thinking of you! Anniversaries are so tough. Be kind to yourself. Take time to be sad but also take time to cheer yourself up again.

Unexpected - I understand the fear but try to hope for the best. Good luck with your scan!

brunette - I thought I saw something but it's hard to say. Keep testing and good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bridget keep testing. :)

Unexpected thinking of you today :hugs:

Tested this morning. Still no darker so must be crap tests!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/FC67FDAA-6064-4C8D-AFA0-E28113E7EB08_zps6c9xgjfj.jpg


----------



## Laelani

Thinking of you Kat at this difficult time :(


----------



## Kat S

Thank you all for your support and kind words on this sad day. I know you guys have either been through it or will be. You are the only people who know what I'm feeling.


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: Kat my heart goes out to you.


----------



## garfie

Kat - That is so beautiful - I always light my 5:cry: candles on anniversaries (no one else remembers:cry:)

Hope you find strength from today hun and the next time you cry will be tears of joy:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Good luck with your scan today Unexpected!!!!

Kat- my heart goes out to you :)


----------



## garfie

Sorry Unexpected:blush: - good luck with your scan hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bridget021182

So sorry Kat. I hope you are doing ok today. I know how difficult it can be.


----------



## floridamomma

Kat my prayers are with you today. Massive hugs. 
Unexpected good luck!! Fx for your us today


----------



## bridget021182

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test222841

What do you think is this a positive opk?


----------



## garfie

Bridget - I would say v v v close - so time to :sex::winkwink:

Good luck hun hope you catch the eggy:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## eyemom

It's hard to tell in the picture but I agree if not positive, then very close. I think I'd start getting busy for good measure, but keep taking it another day or two and see what it does. GL!


----------



## bridget021182

eyemom said:


> It's hard to tell in the picture but I agree if not positive, then very close. I think I'd start getting busy for good measure, but keep taking it another day or two and see what it does. GL!

i will keep you posted. i will take another while at work this evening. and post that either tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Calitronagrl

I hope your scan goes well for you today Unexpected. My thoughts and prayers are with you today Kat. I hope all is well with you Mariahsmom and everyone else on this thread. 
AF is so different this time around it kinda has me a bit concerned. The last two were really heavy and painful. This one was a breeze. It was no where near as heavy and I only cramped for a few hours before it was gone. The cramps themselves were hardly anything. I just took 2 aspirin and that was it. I am spotting today, but pretty much done with it. Although, I am noticing more frequent quick stabbing pains like I had before with my endometriosis. They are giving me 3 more tries before they have me go back in. FX that it won't come to that. I am still a bit traumatized from my last surgery. :wacko:


----------



## eyemom

This is gonna sound sorta nuts but are you sure it was a period? Just curious b/c there's a girl I met in another thread who was so sure she had her period, she even took her 1st round of clomid when she was already pg.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Unexpected how did it go Hun?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies just dropping by, I've gone back a few pages but I think I've prob missed a lot, unexpected what's going on? Sorry why the scan? I hope everything's ok x
Left how's it going, how long to go?
Kat so sorry, the anniversaries are always painful and others don't remember, I still remember my lo, I should have 2 babies but then I guess if I'd had the first one I probably wouldn't have Stella that's a difficult thing to think about, it's not a blessing that's not the right wording who knows what would have been, anyway be good to yourself x
Everyone else sorry I can't do personals to you all, welcome newbies and love to everyone xx

Afm I'm good, got a terrible cold, my nose is so sore! Stella's great and were doing well x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think this brand of tests must just be shit! Still seeing a shadowy line but no darker! *sigh*

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/FBE92AF8-AF5D-4119-99C6-CB9A1762961F_zpsi9rokg4z.jpg


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi guys

Kat- Thinking of you xxxx

As for me everything was fine. Baby went from measuring 4 days behind. To two days behind and today it was measuring a day ahead lol.

So I was measuring 9 weeks with a good heartbeat. She said everything looked perfect.

Thank god! Guess my body just got used to level of hormones and she said back ache is very normal in pregnancy even if it seems really bad but they saw nothing of concern.

Thanks for the kind thoughts and well wishes xx


----------



## eyemom

I'm so relieved. Thanks for updating us. I'm sure you feel so much better now. <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant. Glad everything is ok :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Kat- Thinking of you xxxx
> 
> As for me everything was fine. Baby went from measuring 4 days behind. To two days behind and today it was measuring a day ahead lol.
> 
> So I was measuring 9 weeks with a good heartbeat. She said everything looked perfect.
> 
> Thank god! Guess my body just got used to level of hormones and she said back ache is very normal in pregnancy even if it seems really bad but they saw nothing of concern.
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts and well wishes xx

I'm sooooooooooooooo happy for u!! :hugs::baby::thumbup:


----------



## bridget021182

that is great.


----------



## floridamomma

Good! Glad baby is ok unexpected


----------



## mowat

Thinking of you Kat.

I've got another due date coming up next week. Wish I was pregnant.


----------



## Calitronagrl

eyemom said:


> This is gonna sound sorta nuts but are you sure it was a period? Just curious b/c there's a girl I met in another thread who was so sure she had her period, she even took her 1st round of clomid when she was already pg.

I could only wish that was the case, lol. I am sure it was just AF. My body has been doing crazy things since the miscarriage. I just want it to be normal again. I just pray I get pregnant soon so I don't have to go see a specialist and have to do surgery again.


----------



## eyemom

Haha well, me and my endless optimism. ;) Hoping and praying it doesn't come down to that for you. <3


----------



## bridget021182

grrrrr so frustrated. I get a pos OPK and all good signs and dh sleeps in the livingroom at that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jump on him!

Eurgh temp dipped this morning so looks like AF will be here bang on time! Why O why do I let myself get my hopes up and use those awful tests :(


----------



## eyemom

Bridget ugh why? Did ya seduce him or just end up going to bed? Hopefully you'll still have today!

Brunette I'm sorry :hugs:

Afm, got my cross hairs, yay. Now for an incredibly long week (+) before testing.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Hun :)


----------



## bridget021182

I was getting ready to go get him and work on getting him to bed and he got up and came to bed. But when he came to bed he wasnt feeling well. Said that he was all achy and was hurting really bad. So massaged him a little and then kicked my plan into action. Ended up having to be on top since he wasnt feeling well and I knew if I was going to make sure it happened that is how it would have to happen.


----------



## bridget021182

eyemom said:


> Afm, got my cross hairs, yay. Now for an incredibly long week (+) before testing.

Trying to figure out why I havent gotten my crosshairs.


----------



## eyemom

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## eyemom

If your opk just turned positive, it'll probably be 3-5 days.


----------



## bridget021182

eyemom said:


> If your opk just turned positive, it'll probably be 3-5 days.

Ok. I wasnt sure since this is my first cycle doing any of this. I thought that you got them when your temp had increased 3 days in a row.


----------



## eyemom

That's right, but your temp increases after ovulation. 

When you get your +OPK, that detects your LH surge. Which should indicate that ovulation is imminent. So when you get your +OPK, you'll ovulate either that day (in my experience, less common, though it happened this cycle) or in the next 48 hours.


----------



## MamaTex

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunette- sounds good to me. with both pregnancies my sinuses bother me really bad the week AF was due...sooooooooooooo Fx'd for u

This makes me wonder if I am pregnant again because my period was due around yesterday (well, calculated to be due anyhow) and my sinuses started acting up out of nowhere. 

:wacko:

Congrats on your BFP and hello everyone. I see we have a lot of new ladies that have joined the thread. Good to see!! I have been busy with the baby and jugging life stuff. Things are good. Sky turned 5 months on the 19th of this month.Wow how time flies. Wishing you all happiness and healthy babies in the near future!!!

:dust:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

MamaTex said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> brunette- sounds good to me. with both pregnancies my sinuses bother me really bad the week AF was due...sooooooooooooo Fx'd for u
> 
> This makes me wonder if I am pregnant again because my period was due around yesterday (well, calculated to be due anyhow) and my sinuses started acting up out of nowhere.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP and hello everyone. I see we have a lot of new ladies that have joined the thread. Good to see!! I have been busy with the baby and jugging life stuff. Things are good. Sky turned 5 months on the 19th of this month.Wow how time flies. Wishing you all happiness and healthy babies in the near future!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! 

Yes my sinuses were on FIRE with both my pregnancies. Maybe you should give it a couple more days and if no AF then u should test! 

How is Sky? Time flys by so fast!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hiya, can I join too? I had a mmc at 12 weeks recently xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hiya, can I join too? I had a mmc at 12 weeks recently xx

Sorry abt your loss :hugs:
Just want to say Welcome! The ladies in this thread are AMAZING. I'm sure you will fit right in!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you :hugs: sorry for your previous loss too x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thank you :hugs: sorry for your previous loss too x

Thank you...Wow I just realized that you lost your child a week ago today?!? Gosh! That's fresh. So it was a missed miscarriage? I hope you don't mind me asking, but when that happens, did you notice your symptoms disappearing before the MMC was confirmed? Or was there no absence of pregnancy symptoms?

Sorry I'm just curious! Just a nervous wreck at times :nope:


----------



## eyemom

Mrs W I'm so sorry. :hugs: But welcome. A wonderful group of ladies here.


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome Mrs W. So sorry for your loss.

Still got my fingers crossed tightly for you Brunette. And all of you infact!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Now I'm confused! TMI - I have just been to the toilet and now have slight EWCM. The same thing happened CD22 but I didn't add it. If I add it FF moves my O day on one making me 11DPO meaning AF due Friday. Do I keep the EWCM in or just add as a note? I have no definate signs from when I O'd this month so can't even be sure!

I usually get sorry boobs after O and I didn't have sore boobs until CD15 which would match up with the date FF just gave me!?


----------



## Sweetz33

Mrs...welcome sorry for your loss <3

Congrats to Mariah! As for the sinuses thing, I am 16 weeks give or take and my sinuses are STILL messed up.

I FINALLLY spoke with the high risk OB and they are getting me in!! I am currently on antibiotics bc of a co-infection to the lyme disease. Other than that doing well. Keeping busy with preparing for Xan's 1st birthday party, photo shoot for said party AND that is how we are going to announce to everyone this pregnancy. :) I should (hopefully) by the photoshoot know what team I am on, and I am having a custom made T-shirt made for Xan that say "I'm going to be a big brother" or "I am going to have a baby sister/brother". I am then going to sneak these pictures into the 1st birthday album I am putting on FB and seeing how many people notice LOL

I hope all is ok with everyone and everyone is doing splendid. 

<3


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Today is such a rough day for me, emotionally. Every time I think abt the new baby I just want to break down crying. It makes me think of my little girl that I lost in Sept. It's so hard to embrace the joy from this pregnancy because all I can think abt is how I felt the day I delivered my baby Mariah and I had to say good bye. Don't get me wrong I am SOOOOOOO excited to be pregnant. I just never realized how hard it would be to move forward after saying goodbye. The day I lost her, I felt her kicking on the day to the hospital. Who knew that would be the last time I would see her...UGHHHHH...I will never understand why god needed her soo soon but I miss her! I wish she could've at least experienced me and knew how much I loved her. 

Sorry for the rant! I'm just an emotional wreck today :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs:


----------



## eyemom

brunette I could be wrong on this because I only really know little tidbits of information and I'm trying to put them together in a way that makes sense to me but I don't know if this is 100% right. But I think more EWCM can happen after ovulation because it's just a result of increased estrogen. You can get a secondary estrogen surge in the middle of your LP (which can also cause the temp dip as well). OR you get more estrogen when you're pg. OR estrogen increases again when AF is coming. So basically...it's not a bad thing, but it doesn't really mean anything necessarily?? I usually get a little before AF, but a lot of people say they get it around when they get a BFP! So who knows! Good luck!

I was going to type more but I just got a walk-in appt. So I'll catch up shortly!


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Today is such a rough day for me, emotionally. Every time I think abt the new baby I just want to break down crying. It makes me think of my little girl that I lost in Sept. It's so hard to embrace the joy from this pregnancy because all I can think abt is how I felt the day I delivered my baby Mariah and I had to say good bye. Don't get me wrong I am SOOOOOOO excited to be pregnant. I just never realized how hard it would be to move forward after saying goodbye. The day I lost her, I felt her kicking on the day to the hospital. Who knew that would be the last time I would see her...UGHHHHH...I will never understand why god needed her soo soon but I miss her! I wish she could've at least experienced me and knew how much I loved her.
> 
> Sorry for the rant! I'm just an emotional wreck today :(

I can't even imagine what you've been through. All I can say is we are all here for you and I'm thinking of you xxxx

Lots of hugs your way


----------



## brunettebimbo

eyemom said:


> brunette I could be wrong on this because I only really know little tidbits of information and I'm trying to put them together in a way that makes sense to me but I don't know if this is 100% right. But I think more EWCM can happen after ovulation because it's just a result of increased estrogen. You can get a secondary estrogen surge in the middle of your LP (which can also cause the temp dip as well). OR you get more estrogen when you're pg. OR estrogen increases again when AF is coming. So basically...it's not a bad thing, but it doesn't really mean anything necessarily?? I usually get a little before AF, but a lot of people say they get it around when they get a BFP! So who knows! Good luck!
> 
> I was going to type more but I just got a walk-in appt. So I'll catch up shortly!


I've had it before on both BFP and AF cycles. I'm just not sure whether to add it because it changes my O date?

This is last cycle (first after loss)
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/33B3D42E-50B6-48B0-99E6-D54E29F46738_zpsrv70ygqy.jpg

This BFP/Miscarriage cycle
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/DCF5E3EE-ABB6-4515-834A-AE3B6E3E0755_zpsd6fxexru.png


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Today is such a rough day for me, emotionally. Every time I think abt the new baby I just want to break down crying. It makes me think of my little girl that I lost in Sept. It's so hard to embrace the joy from this pregnancy because all I can think abt is how I felt the day I delivered my baby Mariah and I had to say good bye. Don't get me wrong I am SOOOOOOO excited to be pregnant. I just never realized how hard it would be to move forward after saying goodbye. The day I lost her, I felt her kicking on the day to the hospital. Who knew that would be the last time I would see her...UGHHHHH...I will never understand why god needed her soo soon but I miss her! I wish she could've at least experienced me and knew how much I loved her.
> 
> Sorry for the rant! I'm just an emotional wreck today :(
> 
> I can't even imagine what you've been through. All I can say is we are all here for you and I'm thinking of you xxxx
> 
> Lots of hugs your wayClick to expand...

Thanks Unexpected :hugs: that means a lot to me that you guys are here. I really love this thread! The support from all the ladies is a a beautiful thing :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

*vent alert*

So just got a call back from HROB....apparently I am not "high risk" enough to go there according to the ER records. OMFG!! According to the high risk OB doc, lyme disease is not enough to make me high risk. Ok, so ummm.....A disease, that is IN MY BLOOD that is TRANSFERABLE TO THE FETUS, is not high risk enough when it is know to cause MISCARRIAGE AND PRETERM LABOUR and I have a HISTORY OF BOTH!!!!!????? I just started bawling on the phone with my husband. The lady that I was dealing with is really nice though, she really is going above and beyond to help me get in, but her hands are tied bc it is the doctor's call...not hers. So basically, what I have to do now is call some random OB, LIE and say I have no pre-existing problems when I call for the appointment, get into appointment, then tell them. OYE VEY! Why should I lie to get treatment?!?!?! According to the high risk OB, lyme disease is not chronic. I said yes, there is such a thing as chronic lyme. I have it. I said I have been through 2 - 1 month cycles of heavy duty antibiotics and anti-nausea medications and it is still in my bloodstream. Since I was not diagnosed until years after the tic bite, the SYMPTOMS which were caused by late stage lyme are CHRONIC, which makes this CHRONIC LYME. ARRRGHHHH!!!!!!!She then said, yes, you are right...how do you know so much...I said well, when you have something that the CDC says doesn't exist and most doctors know NOTHING about, you have to educate yourself. I am so aggravated right now. I wish it was something as simple as being diagnosed with lupus or MS (which have identical symptoms) bc then I would be taken seriously.

Can I please scream, cry, and punch things now? Do I have the right to freak out? Please????

*vent over*

Sorry, had to get that out...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

OMG sweets that is ridiculous. I swear doctors don't take anything serious until we've lost multiple babies (by then it's too late)...I am soooo frustrated for you. I want to smack the doctor for u. You have the right idea, call a new doctor and LIE LIE LIE! Sometimes we have to take drastic measures to get results. We are mothers just trying to protect our young, everything that is not normal in pregnancy is HIGH RISK....I'm so sorry you have to go through this...

And YES, you have to right right to hit something, somebody; Whomever because UGHHH.


----------



## eyemom

Ah Sweetz! I was so happy when I saw the previous post and now I see this more recent update and I am just SOO FRUSTRATED for you. What are you supposed to do?? Too high risk for the regular Drs, but not high risk enough for the high risk Drs? WTH?? Praying you wind up with just the perfect Dr and all goes well. <3

Mariahs Mom all I can do is :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: This might sound a little crazy but sometimes I pray to God that he'll give our angel a hug and a kiss and an "I love you" from Mommy and Daddy for us. I don't know, I cry when I think about it, but it also somehow puts a little glimmer of peace in my heart. Of course you miss your sweet little girl but I have to believe she knows how loved she was (and still is) <3 

:hugs: to you all <3


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Mariah and Eye....OMG I am so f'n pissed right now....RAWR!!!! I got a great idea from an OB I called who wants to help, but doesn't take my insurance *facepalm* She said if ANYTHING else happens, or is of concern, go DIRECTLY to the ER at the hospital that has the high risk OB. She said that way they have NO CHOICE but to take you at the high risk clinic. The issue that is arising is that the ER records do not say all my health conditions, so apparently no one is taking me seriously AND well the myth that chronic lyme does not exist. Funny thing....if I lived in a northern state, this would not be an issue, but since I live in the south where lyme disease is rare, I am full of crap. I would punch something right now, but I just don't have the darn energy. Just please keep me in your prayers bc I have no stinking clue now when (or if) I will EVER see a doctor at this point.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Eyemom, that is a great idea. I will definitely have to take that idea from you. And you're right, it does give me some peace in my heart knowing that she is with God and he has a plan for my family! I hope that it becomes a little easier each day for both of us :)

Sweetz this is so unbelievable but that OB is right, just go to the ER where they have no choice to have the High Risk OB see u and maybe this one will refer you to a regular High Risk OB who will accept you as a patient. I'm praying for u &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Mariah. <3 

As for my little ones that I lost, I often ask God to give them hugs and I know He does. As silly as that might seem to some. <3


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sweetz- You're welcome. That doesn't seem silly at all. You & Eyemom have the same great idea.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey girlies, shit sweets that sucks balls! Sorry your having to deal with that. N a better note omg I can't believe your 16 weeks it's flown by and that Xander is nearly 1! That's insane.

Mariah's mom big hugs for you lovely, i know what you mean, I feel guilty sometimes when I look at my beautiful Stella that I don't feel sad more often for my lost angel, I can't imagine how hard it is for you losing Mariah so late on, but you are allowed to be happy again and enjoy this pregnancy, let yourself have that. x

Who else was I going to personalise.... I don't know :wave: to you all much love x


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Sweetz- You're welcome. That doesn't seem silly at all. You & Eyemom have the same great idea.

I feel the same. Although my loss was very early I like to think that he (I thought it was a boy straight away) is up there with my grandparents and my uncle and they are taking care of him until I get up there oneday :)

It's a comforting thought.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey girlies, shit sweets that sucks balls! Sorry your having to deal with that. N a better note omg I can't believe your 16 weeks it's flown by and that Xander is nearly 1! That's insane.
> 
> Mariah's mom big hugs for you lovely, i know what you mean, I feel guilty sometimes when I look at my beautiful Stella that I don't feel sad more often for my lost angel, I can't imagine how hard it is for you losing Mariah so late on, but you are allowed to be happy again and enjoy this pregnancy, let yourself have that. x
> 
> Who else was I going to personalise.... I don't know :wave: to you all much love x

Thanks Pink...One day I hope to look down at my child and see the beauty that I have created and blessed to experience. I will enjoy this pregnancy. It's a blessing that is not offered to some, so I don't want to seem ungrateful!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Sweetz- You're welcome. That doesn't seem silly at all. You & Eyemom have the same great idea.
> 
> I feel the same. Although my loss was very early I like to think that he (I thought it was a boy straight away) is up there with my grandparents and my uncle and they are taking care of him until I get up there oneday :)
> 
> It's a comforting thought.Click to expand...

Yes it is very comforting! There is a plan for all of us. We may not understand it but we have to have faith we will have our happy ending!

Oh yea, Unexpected! I just realized we both will be due around the same time. We can be on this journey together :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies, shit sweets that sucks balls! Sorry your having to deal with that. N a better note omg I can't believe your 16 weeks it's flown by and that Xander is nearly 1! That's insane.
> 
> Mariah's mom big hugs for you lovely, i know what you mean, I feel guilty sometimes when I look at my beautiful Stella that I don't feel sad more often for my lost angel, I can't imagine how hard it is for you losing Mariah so late on, but you are allowed to be happy again and enjoy this pregnancy, let yourself have that. x
> 
> Who else was I going to personalise.... I don't know :wave: to you all much love x
> 
> Thanks Pink...One day I hope to look down at my child and see the beauty that I have created and blessed to experience. I will enjoy this pregnancy. It's a blessing that is not offered to some, so I don't want to seem ungrateful!Click to expand...

I'm always amazed by how positive you are and how kind you are to everyone on this thread. You really are a lovely person.

You've given me such support and I'm sorry I can't say or do more to help you through this tough time.

I truly believe that this is your rainbow and soon you'll be holding him or her.

Your an inspiration!

How far are you now hun? We will be due very close together I think!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies, shit sweets that sucks balls! Sorry your having to deal with that. N a better note omg I can't believe your 16 weeks it's flown by and that Xander is nearly 1! That's insane.
> 
> Mariah's mom big hugs for you lovely, i know what you mean, I feel guilty sometimes when I look at my beautiful Stella that I don't feel sad more often for my lost angel, I can't imagine how hard it is for you losing Mariah so late on, but you are allowed to be happy again and enjoy this pregnancy, let yourself have that. x
> 
> Who else was I going to personalise.... I don't know :wave: to you all much love x
> 
> Thanks Pink...One day I hope to look down at my child and see the beauty that I have created and blessed to experience. I will enjoy this pregnancy. It's a blessing that is not offered to some, so I don't want to seem ungrateful!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always amazed by how positive you are and how kind you are to everyone on this thread. You really are a lovely person.
> 
> You've given me such support and I'm sorry I can't say or do more to help you through this tough time.
> 
> I truly believe that this is your rainbow and soon you'll be holding him or her.
> 
> Your an inspiration!
> 
> How far are you now hun? We will be due very close together I think!Click to expand...

Wow thanks Unexpected. :hugs: That means a lot to me! I really appreciate your words. I have to stay positive and put out good energy into the world, then maybe I will get some in return! You don't have to be sorry, you have given me a lot of support as well...

I hope that this is my rainbow baby, Fx'd!!! 

I will be 7wks Sunday. I think my due date is around Sept 15th


----------



## floridamomma

Mariah's mom I can only send you hugs as I don't know what to say but I hope your little growing snug inside of you is giving it's mama a little love and lots to look forward too. Hugs prayers and love honey


----------



## Sweetz33

sticky bean luck to you Mariah!!

Yeah Pink, I am amazed he is almost 1...time flies. The BNB tri-babies are almost one....WOW....2/26/14 LOL

AFM - spoke to husband, yelled a bit, then broke down crying and like the awesome guy he is....he calmed me down and reassured me that we will get this figured out and all better. If it means I do this whole pregnancy w/o an OB, he said God will make sure both me and the baby are safe. He is such a good guy and has grown so much and changed so much for the better since lil man was born. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mariahs Mom said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: sorry for your previous loss too x
> 
> Thank you...Wow I just realized that you lost your child a week ago today?!? Gosh! That's fresh. So it was a missed miscarriage? I hope you don't mind me asking, but when that happens, did you notice your symptoms disappearing before the MMC was confirmed? Or was there no absence of pregnancy symptoms?
> 
> Sorry I'm just curious! Just a nervous wreck at times :nope:Click to expand...

Hiya, it was 2 weeks ago yesterday that I found out. I was 12 weeks and my scan was booked for 13th jan at 13 weeks. I had some brown bleeding so my mw booked me into the epu and they told me us had a missed miscarriage. Baby with no heart beat measuring 7.5 :-( sadly I still had symptoms, exhaustion, nausea, very thirsty, spots. I didn't suspect anything at all until the bleeding. But in my first pregnancy my symptoms often came & went and all was fine. Xxx


----------



## floridamomma

so after mc at 10 weeks in October I am now throwing my little sisters baby shower. on top of that my (ex)bestfriend just screenshot me a picture of my sil fb page that announces that she is pregnant.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: sorry for your previous loss too x
> 
> Thank you...Wow I just realized that you lost your child a week ago today?!? Gosh! That's fresh. So it was a missed miscarriage? I hope you don't mind me asking, but when that happens, did you notice your symptoms disappearing before the MMC was confirmed? Or was there no absence of pregnancy symptoms?
> 
> Sorry I'm just curious! Just a nervous wreck at times :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, it was 2 weeks ago yesterday that I found out. I was 12 weeks and my scan was booked for 13th jan at 13 weeks. I had some brown bleeding so my mw booked me into the epu and they told me us had a missed miscarriage. Baby with no heart beat measuring 7.5 :-( sadly I still had symptoms, exhaustion, nausea, very thirsty, spots. I didn't suspect anything at all until the bleeding. But in my first pregnancy my symptoms often came & went and all was fine. XxxClick to expand...

:cry::cry: ugh that's so sad. Sorry! I bled for almost 3months with my last preg, I was for sure I was going to miscarry! 

But Fx'd that the next preg is successful! :happydance:

Floridamomma & Sweetz Thank you ladies


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> so after mc at 10 weeks in October I am now throwing my little sisters baby shower. on top of that my (ex)bestfriend just screenshot me a picture of my sil fb page that announces that she is pregnant.

Ugh that sucks...Just take a moment and get caught up in your feelings. We deserve to have our moments


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sweetz33 said:


> sticky bean luck to you Mariah!!
> 
> Yeah Pink, I am amazed he is almost 1...time flies. The BNB tri-babies are almost one....WOW....2/26/14 LOL
> 
> AFM - spoke to husband, yelled a bit, then broke down crying and like the awesome guy he is....he calmed me down and reassured me that we will get this figured out and all better. If it means I do this whole pregnancy w/o an OB, he said God will make sure both me and the baby are safe. He is such a good guy and has grown so much and changed so much for the better since lil man was born. :)

Your husband sounds great! My fiancé is the same. We are some lucky women! :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Mariahs mom, I'm so sorry. My heart broke when I read about you feeling your daughter's kicks on the way to the hospital. I admire you for being brave enough to try again and for being so positive on this thread. I had an early miscarriage, and like you I was blessed with another pregnancy soon after we started trying again. I didn't give myself time to grieve and struggled with that in my pregnancy. I found a memory ring online. It's a plain silver band with a tear drop cut out in it. I like to think of my Angel when I put it on and wear it everyday. I feel better that I remember if that makes sense? I also was a mess at my shower because it was the day after my angels due date. Everyone assumed it was hormones and everything with the current pregnancy affecting me, but it was all the what ifs. I think it's normal, and probably necessary, to feel sorrow and joy when PAL. I'm glad this board is helping you.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

MackJess- OMG i got a ring too. Everytime i llook down at the ring i think of my lttle angel...and thank you! I try to stay brave and optimistic because if i let my fears take ovr i would be seriously depressd! I was just telling my fiance that the shower is going to be so bittersweet! Thank you for your kind words


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: everyone!

Nothing much to report here. Temperature has gone back up. Had to take 20 minutes earlier as Tristan woke up. Cramping and very sore boobs.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah so sorry everyone :(

Bfn this morning. Want af to hurry up now. 

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

When's AF due?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mariahs mum :hugs: you have been through so much xx How are you feeling today?

The ring to mark your angel is a lovely idea. I have chosen a charm for my pandora bracelet which is silver with a star on so I am looking forward to getting it. 

Sailors girl how many dpo are you, or havent you been tracking? Maybe its just too early xx

Brunette when are you testing? Fingers crossed! 

I am dtd every other day to try and cover bases this cycle! I usually ov around cd 21 but obuviously no idea if I will this month as its the first one after my MC. No ewcm and cervix is low but I think its moving up so fingers crossed. I usually use opks but I still have a faint line at the moment which is confusing me. Some ladies here think its lh and my body is trying to ov early and others are saying its more likely to be left over hcg. My hpt is negaitve and opks are getting fainter. Anyway I am hoping and praying for a miracle this month! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you!

I tested this morning. I can see a shadow but may be evap. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/98A7B863-B989-4425-A90C-94EA32CA0A9B_zps2huldoij.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EEA5681C-E2FA-4D10-BB1C-4E3FEAFF7938_zpsd7ey4rgg.jpg


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh brunette, fingers crossed for you! I cant see the line but am on my phone so it isnt very big. I hope this is your bfp! Will you test again tomorrow xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I no AF. Due between today and Saturday. Unsure of O date.


----------



## eyemom

I didn't even temp his morning as DD started crying at 5:45. I got up to turn down the thermostat b/c her monitor said it was getting pretty warm in her room and she insisted on wearing her Minnie Mouse pajamas which are way too hot.  I usually temp at 7:10, so I just didn't bother this time. I got my cross hairs though so I'm not going to stress about it. Wish I could have gone back to sleep though.

brunette I think I can see the shadow this time (the previous ones I couldn't see anything). Not sure if it's a bfp yet, but I sure have my fingers crossed.

:hugs: good luck ladies!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

sailorsgirl said:


> Ah so sorry everyone :(
> 
> Bfn this morning. Want af to hurry up now.
> 
> Xx

Sorry abt your BFN :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Mariahs mum :hugs: you have been through so much xx How are you feeling today?
> 
> The ring to mark your angel is a lovely idea. I have chosen a charm for my pandora bracelet which is silver with a star on so I am looking forward to getting it.
> 
> Sailors girl how many dpo are you, or havent you been tracking? Maybe its just too early xx
> 
> Brunette when are you testing? Fingers crossed!
> 
> I am dtd every other day to try and cover bases this cycle! I usually ov around cd 21 but obuviously no idea if I will this month as its the first one after my MC. No ewcm and cervix is low but I think its moving up so fingers crossed. I usually use opks but I still have a faint line at the moment which is confusing me. Some ladies here think its lh and my body is trying to ov early and others are saying its more likely to be left over hcg. My hpt is negaitve and opks are getting fainter. Anyway I am hoping and praying for a miracle this month! xx

Hey. I'm doing a lot better today. I just take everything I've been thru as a life lesson & building blocks!

The charm is a great idea as well. Plus good luck with this cycle. My first cycle after my preterm labor, I O'd later than I usually do and I went from a 33 day cycle to a 27 day. So if this is your first cycle since your loss than I would definitely start earlier than you usually do!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Mrs W. I haven't really been tracking this cycle, but going from previous cycles af should be due at the weekend. Im going to hold off testing until monday I think, then af should be late :) if my cycle has been normal this month. Xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

sailorsgirl said:


> Mrs W. I haven't really been tracking this cycle, but going from previous cycles af should be due at the weekend. Im going to hold off testing until monday I think, then af should be late :) if my cycle has been normal this month. Xx

Hope AF stays away and you get your BFP Monday!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Done another. Please don't be Evaps!!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/B433DF93-231B-4049-8050-9F2F3B810E28_zpsv9jc5syc.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/929C7255-393A-4BE3-9BC5-A62354611E44_zpsliwt9vmm.jpg


----------



## MamaTex

Mariahs Mom said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> brunette- sounds good to me. with both pregnancies my sinuses bother me really bad the week AF was due...sooooooooooooo Fx'd for u
> 
> This makes me wonder if I am pregnant again because my period was due around yesterday (well, calculated to be due anyhow) and my sinuses started acting up out of nowhere.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP and hello everyone. I see we have a lot of new ladies that have joined the thread. Good to see!! I have been busy with the baby and jugging life stuff. Things are good. Sky turned 5 months on the 19th of this month.Wow how time flies. Wishing you all happiness and healthy babies in the near future!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Yes my sinuses were on FIRE with both my pregnancies. Maybe you should give it a couple more days and if no AF then u should test!
> 
> How is Sky? Time flys by so fast!Click to expand...

Sky is doing pretty well. She has been rolling over and scooting herself across her play mat and our bed. She should be trying to crawl in no time!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> sticky bean luck to you Mariah!!
> 
> Yeah Pink, I am amazed he is almost 1...time flies. The BNB tri-babies are almost one....WOW....2/26/14 LOL
> 
> AFM - spoke to husband, yelled a bit, then broke down crying and like the awesome guy he is....he calmed me down and reassured me that we will get this figured out and all better. If it means I do this whole pregnancy w/o an OB, he said God will make sure both me and the baby are safe. He is such a good guy and has grown so much and changed so much for the better since lil man was born. :)

Sweetz!! It's all those hormones taking over and remember you're taking care of a busy little boy now so you have to stop and breathe but you're totally excused for yelling at the DH, that's what they are here for :haha: who else do we suppose to yell at!!! Give it all to him then explain it's just the hormones and o yeah...Everything else!! You're almost at the finish line :wohoo: GO YOU!!

And yes ma'am Your baby boy, Lisa baby boy and My baby boy all will be one next month on Feb. 26th 2014...it still shocks me that we all were due at different dates and all began our journey in this thread and all gave birth to baby boys on the same day!!! I still have to sit down and smile and realize "yeah it happened!" You're on your own this time Gurlie but you got these awesome gals with you on this journey!! AGAIN I SAY CONGRATS LOVE!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> brunette- sounds good to me. with both pregnancies my sinuses bother me really bad the week AF was due...sooooooooooooo Fx'd for u
> 
> This makes me wonder if I am pregnant again because my period was due around yesterday (well, calculated to be due anyhow) and my sinuses started acting up out of nowhere.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP and hello everyone. I see we have a lot of new ladies that have joined the thread. Good to see!! I have been busy with the baby and jugging life stuff. Things are good. Sky turned 5 months on the 19th of this month.Wow how time flies. Wishing you all happiness and healthy babies in the near future!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Yes my sinuses were on FIRE with both my pregnancies. Maybe you should give it a couple more days and if no AF then u should test!
> 
> How is Sky? Time flys by so fast!Click to expand...
> 
> Sky is doing pretty well. She has been rolling over and scooting herself across her play mat and our bed. She should be trying to crawl in no time!!Click to expand...

Mamatex: WOWSERS!! Sky is running Tyler down!! 5 months already!! Was I asleep for some months :haha: That is awesome, she's growing up so fast!! Have baby fever hit you yet?? She's going to be crawling very soon if she's scooting already!! GO SKY!! This world is yours!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

brunettebimbo said:


> Done another. Please don't be Evaps!!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/B433DF93-231B-4049-8050-9F2F3B810E28_zpsv9jc5syc.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/929C7255-393A-4BE3-9BC5-A62354611E44_zpsliwt9vmm.jpg

FX that the line will get darker:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

sailorsgirl said:


> Mrs W. I haven't really been tracking this cycle, but going from previous cycles af should be due at the weekend. Im going to hold off testing until monday I think, then af should be late :) if my cycle has been normal this month. Xx

FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED THAT AF DOSENT SHOW due to a bean moving in:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Mrs W 11 said:


> Mariahs mum :hugs: you have been through so much xx How are you feeling today?
> 
> The ring to mark your angel is a lovely idea. I have chosen a charm for my pandora bracelet which is silver with a star on so I am looking forward to getting it.
> 
> Sailors girl how many dpo are you, or havent you been tracking? Maybe its just too early xx
> 
> Brunette when are you testing? Fingers crossed!
> 
> I am dtd every other day to try and cover bases this cycle! I usually ov around cd 21 but obuviously no idea if I will this month as its the first one after my MC. No ewcm and cervix is low but I think its moving up so fingers crossed. I usually use opks but I still have a faint line at the moment which is confusing me. Some ladies here think its lh and my body is trying to ov early and others are saying its more likely to be left over hcg. My hpt is negaitve and opks are getting fainter. Anyway I am hoping and praying for a miracle this month! xx

Sorry about your loss, we've all been there but hopefully it's Ovulation early I'm guessing in my previous case when I was in a similar situation Ovulation was all I was looking forward too so I could get my baby back. But whatever it is FX that it's something good!! And Welcome to this awesome thread!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ugh so today i have dull cramping, NO bleeding at all. I know doctors say that this is normal throughout preg but everything scares me now haha...I've been told that I should only be concerned if im bleeding....Maybe im just overreacting lol...


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> I didn't even temp his morning as DD started crying at 5:45. I got up to turn down the thermostat b/c her monitor said it was getting pretty warm in her room and she insisted on wearing her Minnie Mouse pajamas which are way too hot.  I usually temp at 7:10, so I just didn't bother this time. I got my cross hairs though so I'm not going to stress about it. Wish I could have gone back to sleep though.
> 
> brunette I think I can see the shadow this time (the previous ones I couldn't see anything). Not sure if it's a bfp yet, but I sure have my fingers crossed.
> 
> :hugs: good luck ladies!

GOOD LUCK EYEMOM!!! I sooooo Hope this is your time!!!! And I Cavan understand DD, Pajamas are way more fun to wear to bed!!! I still wear mine or rather I think I used them as my birth control at the moment from DH:nope::haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Mariahs Mom said:


> ugh so today i have dull cramping, NO bleeding at all. I know doctors say that this is normal throughout preg but everything scares me now haha...I've been told that I should only be concerned if im bleeding....Maybe im just overreacting lol...

You're totally being normal. Every SYMPTON, cramp, gas, pain I was on the phone with my OB asking was it normal!! I even had my tv on mute so I could hear anything out of the ordinary that would come from my body.....so I would say you're totally normal compared to my obsession and nervousness that something was going wrong!! Embrace this pregnancy it's your time:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

floridamomma said:


> so after mc at 10 weeks in October I am now throwing my little sisters baby shower. on top of that my (ex)bestfriend just screenshot me a picture of my sil fb page that announces that she is pregnant.

Sometimes coming to terms that it's happening to someone else rather you and actually being happy for them despite our broken hearts allows us to grieve and become even more stronger and appreciate even more what we do have and what we will have when it's our time to announce our big news:hugs: Sorry you have to go through this but believe me when I say I was in the same boat as you and I cried but finally came to terms that this is their moment and I will have mine and I did....and you will too FX!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> ugh so today i have dull cramping, NO bleeding at all. I know doctors say that this is normal throughout preg but everything scares me now haha...I've been told that I should only be concerned if im bleeding....Maybe im just overreacting lol...
> 
> You're totally being normal. Every SYMPTON, cramp, gas, pain I was on the phone with my OB asking was it normal!! I even had my tv on mute so I could hear anything out of the ordinary that would come from my body.....so I would say you're totally normal compared to my obsession and nervousness that something was going wrong!! Embrace this pregnancy it's your time:hugs:Click to expand...

OMG you have totally calmed me down...Thank you...With my last preg i cramped and bled the entire 1st trimester, and my lil girl still thrived...So yes let me sit back and enjoy this pregnancy...:hugs: Thanks!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

mackjess said:


> Mariahs mom, I'm so sorry. My heart broke when I read about you feeling your daughter's kicks on the way to the hospital. I admire you for being brave enough to try again and for being so positive on this thread. I had an early miscarriage, and like you I was blessed with another pregnancy soon after we started trying again. I didn't give myself time to grieve and struggled with that in my pregnancy. I found a memory ring online. It's a plain silver band with a tear drop cut out in it. I like to think of my Angel when I put it on and wear it everyday. I feel better that I remember if that makes sense? I also was a mess at my shower because it was the day after my angels due date. Everyone assumed it was hormones and everything with the current pregnancy affecting me, but it was all the what ifs. I think it's normal, and probably necessary, to feel sorrow and joy when PAL. I'm glad this board is helping you.

Mackjess:happydance: How is that sweet baby boy doing?? What is he doing new?!


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey girlies, shit sweets that sucks balls! Sorry your having to deal with that. N a better note omg I can't believe your 16 weeks it's flown by and that Xander is nearly 1! That's insane.
> 
> Mariah's mom big hugs for you lovely, i know what you mean, I feel guilty sometimes when I look at my beautiful Stella that I don't feel sad more often for my lost angel, I can't imagine how hard it is for you losing Mariah so late on, but you are allowed to be happy again and enjoy this pregnancy, let yourself have that. x
> 
> Who else was I going to personalise.... I don't know :wave: to you all much love x

PINKCASI :hi: Stella pic is beautiful!!! Your love for her shows, I can actually see how bad you wanted her!! For us TTCAL Women our thirst for a baby is somewhat unquenchable!! You deserve her and she deserves you!!! How are you doing


----------



## nevergivingup

Mowat :hi: What's the 411!!?

Garfie: How's things going with you?! Where are you at in your cycle?

:hi: to everyone!! I just wanted to pop in and try to at least comment on post but it's so much going on and so many new and old here that my old:haha: mind is catching a headache so I'm just going to cut it off here and hopefully finish the rest later. I forget how talkative this thread is...which is awesome!!!

BTW: my DH came home from work today and said he wanted something to eat SO I started cooking dinner a 4 course meal while trying to tend to my 10 month old son who is walking everywhere and getting into everything. Well finally I finished to only hear my DH snoring so I woke him up to only hear him say..."I don't want anything, don't worry about it." And he went back to sleep:growlmad::growlmad:. So I ended up putting the food in containers and washing dishes and he didn't even eat!! My blood was boiling!!


----------



## mowat

Hi Never! Thanks for thinking of me!. Just killing time waiting for this cycle to be over. I see the doctor on Tuesday and I'm going to ask for a larger dose of femera. Not sure what he'll say since I can get pregnant on my own. I'm also going to ask about what can be done to look at my eggs---quality, and how many I have left. Guess I'm still looking for answers for the recurrent miscarriage. I've decided to give it one more go, and if I miscarry again we'll pull out the big guns and spend until we have nothing left. Not sure where to turn for better testing, but I can't wait any longer. Okay, rant over.

Sorry about your DH Never. My guy does more than I even do around the house, and I wouldn't have it any other way, so I really feel bad for you. I wouldn't be able to survive if my guy didn't pull his weight. Have you tried talking to him? What about leaving him a note---I'm pretty passive aggressive so talking isn't really easy for me. Personally I think I'd just tell him tomorrow that I was going out to dinner, and leave him alone with your son. I dunno, just hope you find some sort of answer. Thinking of you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> ugh so today i have dull cramping, NO bleeding at all. I know doctors say that this is normal throughout preg but everything scares me now haha...I've been told that I should only be concerned if im bleeding....Maybe im just overreacting lol...

Totally normal. Cramping was one of my main symptoms with my son :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette...any update? Your lines getting darker?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've added some photos to my journal Hun :) Thanks for asking!


----------



## floridamomma

brunettebimbo said:
 

> Done another. Please don't be Evaps!!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/B433DF93-231B-4049-8050-9F2F3B810E28_zpsv9jc5syc.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/929C7255-393A-4BE3-9BC5-A62354611E44_zpsliwt9vmm.jpg

Have you done a frer?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just going to get one now :)


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Hi Never! Thanks for thinking of me!. Just killing time waiting for this cycle to be over. I see the doctor on Tuesday and I'm going to ask for a larger dose of femera. Not sure what he'll say since I can get pregnant on my own. I'm also going to ask about what can be done to look at my eggs---quality, and how many I have left. Guess I'm still looking for answers for the recurrent miscarriage. I've decided to give it one more go, and if I miscarry again we'll pull out the big guns and spend until we have nothing left. Not sure where to turn for better testing, but I can't wait any longer. Okay, rant over.
> 
> Sorry about your DH Never. My guy does more than I even do around the house, and I wouldn't have it any other way, so I really feel bad for you. I wouldn't be able to survive if my guy didn't pull his weight. Have you tried talking to him? What about leaving him a note---I'm pretty passive aggressive so talking isn't really easy for me. Personally I think I'd just tell him tomorrow that I was going out to dinner, and leave him alone with your son. I dunno, just hope you find some sort of answer. Thinking of you.

Thanks Mowat for the advice! I'll just talk to him bc I'm one if those that keep everything inside and just let it go bc I really want everyone to be happy. Today will be the day. Mowat I totally understand where you're coming from, I would do the same. Do everything I can think of to get my baby until I can't do anything else. Bc you're capable of getting pregnant on your own we just need them to stick. FX for you Mowat as I'm always thinking of ya bc you so deserve this!


----------



## floridamomma

brunettebimbo said:


> Just going to get one now :)

Can't wait to see those two lines!!


----------



## floridamomma

I woke up this morning with nausea and headache. Is anyone testing soon? I'm trying to wait out af but my app says 3 more days So 10dpo?


----------



## brunettebimbo

floridamomma said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Just going to get one now :)
> 
> Can't wait to see those two lines!!Click to expand...

I'm gonna save it for FMU. They are so expensive! I've bought some superdrug ones to try aswell. They were on offer.


----------



## floridamomma

brunettebimbo said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Just going to get one now :)
> 
> Can't wait to see those two lines!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna save it for FMU. They are so expensive! I've bought some superdrug ones to try aswell. They were on offer.Click to expand...

I was trying to comment not like it:/ that's a good thing so the chug can build up


----------



## garfie

Brunette - I swear by Super drug ones - if there isn't a line then I try the next day:haha:

I have always got a BFP by 11DPO on them and one time (my little boy I kid you not 8DPO):happydance:

I always buy them when they are on offer:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs: ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

Everyone I know swears by superdrug but they stressed me out because they never seemed to get a dark thick line lol

First response are my favourite. Got my BFP at 10dpo on them with this one.

With internet cheapies I was about 7/9 days passed my missed period when I got a faint positive.

I've got everything crossed for you brunette.


----------



## floridamomma

What's a super drug


----------



## bridget021182

Good morning ladies. So yesterday I had a super dark line on my OPK so pretty sure yesterday was my surge. We :sex: this morning when I got home from work. I had O pains in my right ovary most of the day yesterday and last night. I am hoping that we caught the egg. We dtd on the 15, 17, 20, 22, and then this morning again. I had pos OPK on the 21, 22, and 23. Havent used my last OPK yet today to see if it is getting less dark. So my question is since FF hasnt give me my crosshairs yet can I count today as 1 dpo with the test and o pains yesterday?


----------



## Unexpected212

we have 'Superdrug' stores here in the UK they are just shops that sell all sorts of things like make up, shampoo, medicine etc.

The 'Superdrug' tests are there own brand pregnancy tests. They are thought to be one of the most sensetive out there and are also pretty cheap


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> ugh so today i have dull cramping, NO bleeding at all. I know doctors say that this is normal throughout preg but everything scares me now haha...I've been told that I should only be concerned if im bleeding....Maybe im just overreacting lol...
> 
> Totally normal. Cramping was one of my main symptoms with my son :)Click to expand...

You're so right...That was main sign with my daughter too. Plus I was spotting...But I'm just being a nervous fool haha...I had cramping and spotting with my last preg the entire 6 months and my little angel was perfect!! DAMN THAT SHORT CERVIX & INFECTION...:cry: 

Thanx for calming me down.


----------



## floridamomma

Ok thanks ladies


----------



## ESwemba84

I've been lurking, but as I'm waiting on ovulation, it's kinda boring. Today is CD 9, and getting my first signs of EWCM! Time to get busy! I don't temp, so FF just kinda guesses my most fertile days based on my other signs. How does it think I'm most fertile on CD 16 with a 23-25 day cycle? :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

This mornings dried like this 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/82AC833B-33ED-4968-8290-0E442D59DF25_zpsl3ka32uk.jpg

Just done this Superdrug one

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/C1FFFBD3-F739-4296-AE27-83318DC66625_zpsrabvf1rd.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/98D45EB6-7D5C-40FD-88AF-1D7BB55B7C47_zpsuv63wa4n.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/778F90E6-22C8-41FE-8C4E-D831D9179B4D_zps1yafb6u5.jpg

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

Please please please be real!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Awww Brunette, this stupid phone doesn't allow me to see the pics clearly ugh...I hope it is your BFP


----------



## floridamomma

brunettebimbo said:


> This mornings dried like this
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/82AC833B-33ED-4968-8290-0E442D59DF25_zpsl3ka32uk.jpg
> 
> Just done this Superdrug one
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/C1FFFBD3-F739-4296-AE27-83318DC66625_zpsrabvf1rd.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/98D45EB6-7D5C-40FD-88AF-1D7BB55B7C47_zpsuv63wa4n.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/778F90E6-22C8-41FE-8C4E-D831D9179B4D_zps1yafb6u5.jpg
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Please please please be real!!!

I see something!! I see something!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Erm 13DPO I think. AF due between yesterday and tomorrow. Not sure on O date!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So it has begun...My morning sickness has begun. I kinda felt it yesterday. Then last night lying in the bed but I figured it was my prenatal pills. But now that I'm in the supermarket I feel nauseous! It's like a bittersweet sign lol. I'm glad because that usually means things are progressing well, on the other hand, I just don't want to barf on someone haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy I hated nausea with Tristan but loved it at the same time. It's reassuring!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Yayyyyy I hated nausea with Tristan but loved it at the same time. It's reassuring!

Yes it's definitely reassuring!

But let's talk about u...I hope that is your BFP girl...I didn't get my BFP until like 16DPO, but I never test early because I'm a punk and I chicken out lol...but I do see something in one of those pics...Fx'd


----------



## brunettebimbo

FRER in the morning!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sounds like a plan to me...Can't wait to see the results!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Mariahs Mom said:


> So it has begun...My morning sickness has begun. I kinda felt it yesterday. Then last night lying in the bed but I figured it was my prenatal pills. But now that I'm in the supermarket I feel nauseous! It's like a bittersweet sign lol. I'm glad because that usually means things are progressing well, on the other hand, I just don't want to barf on someone haha

Barf away Mariah's mom, it's a great feeling in all honesty, it's so rewardingly reassurring!! I barfed 3-4x's a day and after it was all over I kindve missed it!!! SO WELCOME THAT M/S love!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

brunettebimbo said:


> FRER in the morning!

Fingers and Toes crossed for ya!!! I wouldn't even be able to sleep from anxiety:nope:


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies how are you doing?

FX brunette!

never <3 did you talk to your DH? That sounds like a recipe for burnout dear. You're a student, too right? That's a job in itself. You need to share the burden of home stuff. I hope he'll be understanding. <3

Wishing all you ladies the best.

AFM, nothing new. Dull time in my cycle here!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So it has begun...My morning sickness has begun. I kinda felt it yesterday. Then last night lying in the bed but I figured it was my prenatal pills. But now that I'm in the supermarket I feel nauseous! It's like a bittersweet sign lol. I'm glad because that usually means things are progressing well, on the other hand, I just don't want to barf on someone haha
> 
> Barf away Mariah's mom, it's a great feeling in all honesty, it's so rewardingly reassurring!! I barfed 3-4x's a day and after it was all over I kindve missed it!!! SO WELCOME THAT M/S love!!!Click to expand...

Lol yes so true. With my last preg I was nauseous ALL DAY but only barfed abt 4 times a week...it has subsided for now so we'll see about tomorrow...


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies how are you doing?
> 
> FX brunette!
> 
> never <3 did you talk to your DH? That sounds like a recipe for burnout dear. You're a student, too right? That's a job in itself. You need to share the burden of home stuff. I hope he'll be understanding. <3
> 
> Wishing all you ladies the best.
> 
> AFM, nothing new. Dull time in my cycle here!

Hi Eyemom!! I actually did talk to him today about everything. And surprisingly he was very open and accepting to what I had to say. No apology BUT he agreed he would help out with things around the house since I am a student and a mom to a walking baby pulling everything down. He's already started by going out to get me something to eat and constantly asking me if I need anything or am I ok. So hopefully he'll keep this up until graduation bc I am so tired already. Thanks for asking Eyemom! And once this cycle ends you'll have a fresh new start to your rainbow baby!!


----------



## eyemom

Oh good I hope things continue to move in a good direction! <3

I am kinda tired of fresh new starts, so I'm still hoping against AF this time. ;) But I don't know if I'm really feeling it, so I will probably be waiting for that fresh start after all!

It's weird, a couple of days ago I was like OMG what if it's twins? LOL way to get ahead of myself. :haha: But today I'm not feeling it at all.


----------



## bridget021182

Nausea is such a good sign. Good luck.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Oh good I hope things continue to move in a good direction! <3
> 
> I am kinda tired of fresh new starts, so I'm still hoping against AF this time. ;) But I don't know if I'm really feeling it, so I will probably be waiting for that fresh start after all!
> 
> It's weird, a couple of days ago I was like OMG what if it's twins? LOL way to get ahead of myself. :haha: But today I'm not feeling it at all.

Awwww I know it's frustrating! Hang in there. The TTC process is sooooo draining. I hate the whole starting over process...ugh


----------



## mowat

Glad you talked it out with DH Never. Don't let him slack off again!

Hoping for you Eye! The early days of the 2ww are horrible---doubt sets in, and then it drags. Keep us updated!


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> Oh good I hope things continue to move in a good direction! <3
> 
> I am kinda tired of fresh new starts, so I'm still hoping against AF this time. ;) But I don't know if I'm really feeling it, so I will probably be waiting for that fresh start after all!
> 
> It's weird, a couple of days ago I was like OMG what if it's twins? LOL way to get ahead of myself. :haha: But today I'm not feeling it at all.

I know how ya feel about the fresh starts, as good as it may sound it's really still not wanted. If AF hasn't shown then don't you cave in just yet you may have a surprise waiting for ya if she don't show. And definitely normal about the what if thing. Before I got pregnant with DS I was what if-ing it was twins too so hard that I had dreams about my baby being a twin but one of them dying and so crazily my DS was a twin but his bro/sister died. It can happen!! You can dream as big as you want and who says dreams don't come true mine did and I'm sure yours will too!!

I almost sound like the old fairy tale mother in the kiddie princess movies telling the princess to believe:haha: right. Well I might as well finish it.....Don't give up Eyemom on your dreams:hugs:


----------



## eyemom

I won't give up! I'm never giving up. Nevergivingup. Wait a minute now I'm confused. :haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Glad you talked it out with DH Never. Don't let him slack off again!
> 
> Hoping for you Eye! The early days of the 2ww are horrible---doubt sets in, and then it drags. Keep us updated!

Mowat I'm definitely staying on top of him this time!


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> I won't give up! I'm never giving up. Nevergivingup. Wait a minute now I'm confused. :haha:

Hahaha!!! THATS THE SPIRIT EYEMOM!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Omg I'm pregnant. I feel sick. I could cry. I'm terrified!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E9FC8E2F-10AA-4D6A-9C83-6CB1BD7D7A8F_zpskkwosnid.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: Congrats!! :happydance: It's normal to be scared after a loss. Take it one day at a time. Today you're pregnant! There is always hope that this is your rainbow!!


----------



## eyemom

Woo hoooo congrats! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS brunette!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Kat S 

Eswemba

HOPE YOU LADIES ARE OK. Thinking of ya!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Bfn here


But congratulations again brunette!!!

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. It doesn't seem real yet!
4weeks today due 4th October!

Sailorsgirl your not out yet. Good Luck!


----------



## floridamomma

brunettebimbo said:


> Omg I'm pregnant. I feel sick. I could cry. I'm terrified!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E9FC8E2F-10AA-4D6A-9C83-6CB1BD7D7A8F_zpskkwosnid.jpg

Yes you are!!:happydance::hugs: congrats happy and healthy 9 months to you and the little one on board


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. 

Please please please stick little one!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just emptying the bin and yesterday's test was at the top. Look how dark pink it dried!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/633DB87C-A1EF-4C58-81A3-317EAF6E995A_zpslkdnct12.jpg


----------



## Kat S

CONGRATULATIONS BRUNETTE!!! Wishing you a healthy, sticky pregnancy, Dearest!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations Brunette so so happy for you xx


----------



## Unexpected212

*WARNING* PIC of scan in this post 

Sorry if this post is insensitive or upsets anyone here but I just thought I'd share a pic from my scan I had today. I already had a private one booked so I went today as well. I'm scan mad!

It really looked like a little baby today and she was joking that the yolk sac looked like a halo. Also it was such a little fidget!

Just wanted to share with you ladies. :cloud9:

It is also measuring spot on now :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. :)

Your scan picture is lovely :) We had an early private scan with Tristan. I'd love one this time but the place that did them shut down and the only place that does them now is ridiculously priced!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations brunette!! X


----------



## nevergivingup

Unexpected212 said:


> *WARNING* PIC of scan in this post
> 
> Sorry if this post is insensitive or upsets anyone here but I just thought I'd share a pic from my scan I had today. I already had a private one booked so I went today as well. I'm scan mad!
> 
> It really looked like a little baby today and she was joking that the yolk sac looked like a halo. Also it was such a little fidget!
> 
> Just wanted to share with you ladies. :cloud9:
> 
> It is also measuring spot on now :)

Unexpected THANKS FOR SHARING your baby scan!!! Never feel bad for sharing that's what we all are working towards and when it's our time I hope everyone shares as well!! CONGRATS LOVE! That definitely looks like a halo!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Just emptying the bin and yesterday's test was at the top. Look how dark pink it dried!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/633DB87C-A1EF-4C58-81A3-317EAF6E995A_zpslkdnct12.jpg

OMG YOU'RE PREGNANT :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:
I'm sooooo happy for you. I had a feeling you were!!!
Congrats Congrats Congrats!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :) So excited!

FRER says yes too! 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E9FC8E2F-10AA-4D6A-9C83-6CB1BD7D7A8F_zpskkwosnid.jpg


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> *WARNING* PIC of scan in this post
> 
> Sorry if this post is insensitive or upsets anyone here but I just thought I'd share a pic from my scan I had today. I already had a private one booked so I went today as well. I'm scan mad!
> 
> It really looked like a little baby today and she was joking that the yolk sac looked like a halo. Also it was such a little fidget!
> 
> Just wanted to share with you ladies. :cloud9:
> 
> It is also measuring spot on now :)

Awww I lovvveeee it...Glad the baby is thriving! I have my first scan this upcoming Thursday :wacko: the first scan are always so nerve wrecking!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How many weeks are you?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I am 7wks tomorrow! I have my first scan Thursday


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yes, exciting and unnerving at the same time haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes I bet! I'll be the same. They don't scan until 12 weeks here :(


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Oh wow that's so far away :( Well I'm so excited for you. I hope our lil babies grace us with their presence in 8-9 months...Fx'd


----------



## brunettebimbo

It is :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette

I'm quite lucky that the place near us does the first reassurance scan for £75 which is pricey but you can return as many times as you like only £25 a time 

Awh Mariah's mom bet your excited. Good luck for your scan Thursday can't wait to hear how it goes

Loving all the good news xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant! Ours is £99!!!

https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/mobile/


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Brunette
> 
> I'm quite lucky that the place near us does the first reassurance scan for £75 which is pricey but you can return as many times as you like only £25 a time
> 
> Awh Mariah's mom bet your excited. Good luck for your scan Thursday can't wait to hear how it goes
> 
> Loving all the good news xx

Thanks...I will let you know how it goes when i leave the doctors...


----------



## bridget021182

My doc office does them pretty regularly. I havent been preg with this doc but since my mc in aug I have had 2 of them and not been preg again yet. Hoping I get a BFP when I test in a few days.


----------



## ESwemba84

nevergivingup said:


> Kat S
> 
> Eswemba
> 
> HOPE YOU LADIES ARE OK. Thinking of ya!

Thank you.....<3.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So the freak out has begun. This mornings test is barely visible and my boobs don't really hurt. I am terrified. I can't lose this one too :cry:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/473B2DD3-E7B3-4E42-81E6-496DE3625044_zpsmiwmmtat.jpg


----------



## florence_

Brunette bimbo don't be too disheartened my positives only ever came up in the afternoon at first darkest later in the day ot was positive test yesterday rember you can get false negatives Hun x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Try not to worry brunette xx boobs don't always hurt, mine did with one pregnancy and not at all with the other. Maybe you are more hydrated than when you did the other tests? Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Try not to worry your so early hold your urine don't drink for a while and try again. Please don't stress hugs your way!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This was at 4.30am so FMU. 
I am terrified this time round. I was ok yesterday. Why O why do I continue to test!?!?!?
Please please please stick little one!


----------



## Mrs W 11

You are bound to be terrified, I will be too next time around. Just try to take each day one at a time. You are pregnant now so focus on that and your love bfp. Xx


----------



## Kat S

nevergivingup said:


> Kat S
> 
> Eswemba
> 
> HOPE YOU LADIES ARE OK. Thinking of ya!

Hi Never! I'm in that limbo stage right as my period ends and my fertile time begins. We've had lots and lots of snow the past week, and I've been told to think of it as a fresh, clean start after my Year of Sad. Not a bad way to look at it.

Hugs to you!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Aww brunette since you are so early, maybe your HCG levels are not that high yet...I have my Fx'd for u


----------



## armywife03

Unexpected212 said:


> *WARNING* PIC of scan in this post
> 
> Sorry if this post is insensitive or upsets anyone here but I just thought I'd share a pic from my scan I had today. I already had a private one booked so I went today as well. I'm scan mad!
> 
> It really looked like a little baby today and she was joking that the yolk sac looked like a halo. Also it was such a little fidget!
> 
> Just wanted to share with you ladies. :cloud9:
> 
> It is also measuring spot on now :)

So glad you shared :)


----------



## armywife03

brunettebimbo said:


> So the freak out has begun. This mornings test is barely visible and my boobs don't really hurt. I am terrified. I can't lose this one too :cry:
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/473B2DD3-E7B3-4E42-81E6-496DE3625044_zpsmiwmmtat.jpg

 First of all congrats!!!I never got dark BFP in the morning . Mine were darker at night. You also have to remember that different test have different sensitivities. I used a FRER and it would be positive but clear blue easy was negative. You are still so early yet.I also watched my lines :( I just tested yesterday and I am over 5 weeks! If you are going to watch the lines I would recommend using the same test every time.:hugs: to you


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Hun. I'm using my last FRER tomorrow but not testing again after that. No amount of testing is going to change anything. Just hoping and praying that this one sticks. I can't lose another!


----------



## bridget021182

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks Hun. I'm using my last FRER tomorrow but not testing again after that. No amount of testing is going to change anything. Just hoping and praying that this one sticks. I can't lose another!

I hope that you get a nice sticky baby this time. I understand about not being able to lose another one. I dont think I can do it again either. I have like 7 more days before I can start testing.


----------



## nevergivingup

Kat S said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Kat S
> 
> Eswemba
> 
> HOPE YOU LADIES ARE OK. Thinking of ya!
> 
> Hi Never! I'm in that limbo stage right as my period ends and my fertile time begins. We've had lots and lots of snow the past week, and I've been told to think of it as a fresh, clean start after my Year of Sad. Not a bad way to look at it.
> 
> Hugs to you!!Click to expand...


Glad you're doing ok. I agree with the rest this is a new year and the snow really puts the icing on the cake!! I wish for snow so I'm a tad bit jealous. Kat S.. IM SHOUTING IT OUT LOUD!!! THIS IS YOUR YEAR!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

ESwemba84 said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Kat S
> 
> Eswemba
> 
> HOPE YOU LADIES ARE OK. Thinking of ya!
> 
> Thank you.....<3.Click to expand...

:kiss::hugs: wlcm:winkwink:


----------



## bridget021182

so according to FF I am 2dpo (I think more like 3-4 dpo). But this afternoon I started having some pink spotting. Not sure what to think of that. Then tonight I started getting nauseated while at work.


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX that's a good sign Bridget!

Sorry to keep flooding the board. 
This mornings test is barely visible. Looks like I'm losing this one too :cry:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/37644684-A874-4EA0-94B2-DDF4B81AC552_zpsequ1syb7.jpg


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> FX that's a good sign Bridget!
> 
> Sorry to keep flooding the board.
> This mornings test is barely visible. Looks like I'm losing this one too :cry:
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/37644684-A874-4EA0-94B2-DDF4B81AC552_zpsequ1syb7.jpg

Ugghhhhhh idk what 2 say...I'm sorry...Maybe it's just the wrong time of day to test!!! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Was FMU. I'm ringing the Doctors as soon as it opens. I need answers either way!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Was FMU. I'm ringing the Doctors as soon as it opens. I need answers either way!

Ok well keep us posted....Fx'd for u


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Brunette:hugs:

Still stalking ladies :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks. 

Got an appointment at 10.50am. 1 hour 15 minutes away. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Brunette, how did your appoint go? I hope all is ok xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They won't do anything for at least 2 weeks. No blood tests. If I haven't started bleeding by the time I'm 6 weeks I'm to go back and they will book me a scan.

So looks like I'm in Limbo Land!


----------



## eyemom

Sorry, that's so frustrating. Still hoping for the best. <3

I don't understand why they couldn't do a sequence of betas. :-/


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in the UK so they tend not to do them :(


----------



## bridget021182

Oh holy nausea. I started getting nauseated while at work last night. I couldnt even eat my dinner and when I did try to heat it up the smell of it made it worse and it was just potato soup. It is worse this morning.


----------



## eyemom

I don't want to be a debbie downer because I REALLY hope the symptoms mean something. But you're probably just experiencing progesterone symptoms right now though since you ovulated. You can't experience actual pregnancy symptoms until after implantation, so I think 6 dpo at the absolute earliest to symptom spot (most places I've read say implantation happens 7-10 dpo, though I don't think 6 dpo is unheard of). It is hard to tell exactly how many dpo you are with your chart being up and down so much, and I agree you are probably a day or two more dpo than ff says you are, but I doubt you're 6+ dpo. FX for you!!!


----------



## bridget021182

and with certain symptoms and how i felt i think i may have ovulated earlier than what FF is saying I did.


----------



## eyemom

I suppose if you ovulated the same day as your +opk, you could be 7 dpo. You know your body obviously, but on paper it looks more like 4-5 dpo.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm in the UK so they tend not to do them :(

Ugh that's so frustrating...well try to hang in there...I have my Fx'd for u!


----------



## Unexpected212

I don't wanna get your hopes up either but the two times I got my BFP when I knew what day past ovulation I was I had nausea around 5/6dpo. Although I did read that can be progesterone.

Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## ESwemba84

Brunette bimbo, I'm really sorry the tests are being inconclusive. I know it must be really hard to not know what's going on, but I hope things turn out for the better.

Kat, I'm just 8 hours south of you, so we got snow here too. And expecting 5-8 more inches tomorrow night! Good luck this cycle!

Hi everyone else! I didn't get enough sleep last night so I'm not capable of responding to everyone right now lol.

AFM, I'm right around ovulation. So I get to suffer through my 237th TWW soon! :dohh: I also went to my doctor this morning for shoulder pain I've had for the last month, and turns out I have tendinitis and a pinched nerve. Ouch. I work at a home goods store and have to handle some heavy items often, so it really hasn't helped. Anyway, that's about it.


----------



## floridamomma

Am I crazy ladies? Please tell me you see it too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see it :) :happydance:

So my pregnancy ended up being a chemical. I'm heartbroken. Why does this keep happening? :cry:


----------



## eyemom

florida!!! That's totally positive!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Am I crazy ladies? Please tell me you see it too!

That's definitely a Positive...Congrats!!!!


----------



## eyemom

brunettebimbo said:


> I see it :) :happydance:
> 
> So my pregnancy ended up being a chemical. I'm heartbroken. Why does this keep happening? :cry:

Oh brunette, you're sure now? I'm so sorry. So many hugs for you. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh. A negative test and bleeding.


----------



## eyemom

:cry:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I see it :) :happydance:
> 
> So my pregnancy ended up being a chemical. I'm heartbroken. Why does this keep happening? :cry:

Awwww I'm so sorry...I am truly sad now :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats Florida!! Defo a bfp! Whoop xx

:hugs: brunette. I'm so so sorry. Nature is just cruel sometimes. I haven't had a chemical but we were in the same July due date thread and I've had a mmc at 12 weeks so I kind of understand where you are at just now. I'm terrified the same may happen to me if/ when I do get pregnant again. I guess maybe your body and uterus isn't quite ready yet. Hopefully soon you'll have that wonderful bfp and take home baby. Here to chat anytime xx

Good luck eswemba! I hope the next two weeks speed by for you! 

As for me.... Still waiting to ovulate. Cervix is high and got the beginnings of ewcm. Opks are all over the place and as the date I would normally ov gets closer I'm feeling more stressed and nervous about the prospect that my body possibly won't do want I'd like it to (ie get pregnant!!). 

Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Brunette I'm so sorry I've had a chemical before and it's why I hate testing before af due.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't test until AF was late :(


----------



## floridamomma

I'm sorry if this upsets anyone this is my frer. I called on to get labs drawn but I'm not telling my husband until at least friday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Unexpected212

Florida...deffo BFP's!! Congratulations.

I'm sorry Brunette. I don't know what else to say. Lots of hugs your way xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Florida!


----------



## floridamomma

brunettebimbo said:


> I didn't test until AF was late :(

I'm sorry I didn't mean for that to come out wrong I was just speaking from personal expirence. I am so sorry you have to go through this


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Congrats Florida!

Hey Unexpected. How are things? Did you MS kick in yet because mine kicked in HEAVY this weekend! It was such a relief haha...I can't even think abt food or finish a meal/snack without the nausea...


----------



## nevergivingup

brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh. A negative test and bleeding.

O no So sorry Brunette!:cry: :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

floridamomma said:


> I'm sorry if this upsets anyone this is my frer. I called on to get labs drawn but I'm not telling my husband until at least friday

CONGRATS MA'AM!!! Never worry if you're upsetting anyone we're here to support everyone here!! Definitely go get those labs so it really does make you feel better at least it did for me:happydance:


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Florida!
> 
> Hey Unexpected. How are things? Did you MS kick in yet because mine kicked in HEAVY this weekend! It was such a relief haha...I can't even think abt food or finish a meal/snack without the nausea...Click to expand...



Oh yes I had it bad from 6 till 8 weeks then a week off and now it's back with a vengeance lol


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Florida!
> 
> Hey Unexpected. How are things? Did you MS kick in yet because mine kicked in HEAVY this weekend! It was such a relief haha...I can't even think abt food or finish a meal/snack without the nausea...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes I had it bad from 6 till 8 weeks then a week off and now it's back with a vengeance lolClick to expand...

Lol I am in the same boat. It seems like week 7 always seems to be the start of it. I braced myself for it so I'm pushing through it. My last preg, I lost 25lbs due to my MS. I wonder if that will happen again. It wouldn't be a bad thing haha


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah congrats florida! Fab news! Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, floridamomma! Fingers crossed that this is your sticky bean and that you'll have happy news to give to your hubby on Friday. :hugs:

brunette - :cry: I am so sorry, hun. It's really devastating to have this happen again. I had 2 losses after my son's pregnancy before this one so I understand the cruelty. I don't know why these things happen. Take it one day at a time and one day (hopefully very soon!) you'll get your sticky bean. :hugs::hugs:

Mrs W - is this your first cycle after your loss? You were a bit further along so it may take your body a little while to get itself sorted again. My body always did strange things the first few months after a loss. I usually didn't ovulate the first cycle or two either. Saying that, I hope you ovulate soon and can get your sticky bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

Hi ladies! ive been ttc #1 for 4 years with no luck. i had an iui done this cycle and im currently 11dpiui. I have also had a trigger shot on cd12. I have been testing since 9dpiui and have still been getting faint lines. Any ideas? The bottom test is today's test i took with SMU. The others i took with FMU. I think it is still the trigger.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









tweaked.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Hi ladies! ive been ttc #1 for 4 years with no luck. i had an iui done this cycle and im currently 11dpiui. I have also had a trigger shot on cd12. I have been testing since 9dpiui and have still been getting faint lines. Any ideas? The bottom test is today's test i took with SMU. The others i took with FMU. I think it is still the trigger.

Welcome lol...glad you joined! You know I see the line...


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for telling about the thread. I think the test is lighter so im assuming its still the trigger but wont know for sure until Friday.


----------



## sailorsgirl

The witch got me :( ah well new opportunities come with cd1 :) xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm sorry the witch got you sailors. Got my FX'd for next cycle for you xx

Mszwizz - It's so hard to know if it's still the trigger or a faint start of a BFP...hoping the lines start getting darker for you x


----------



## nevergivingup

mzswizz said:


> Hi ladies! ive been ttc #1 for 4 years with no luck. i had an iui done this cycle and im currently 11dpiui. I have also had a trigger shot on cd12. I have been testing since 9dpiui and have still been getting faint lines. Any ideas? The bottom test is today's test i took with SMU. The others i took with FMU. I think it is still the trigger.

Hi Mzswizz!! Welcome to this thread of awesome women! And I definitely see the line!! Fingers crossed that it's the real deal! Just keep testing bc it looks like the line was getting darker in the pick with all three. Hopefully this is the real deal:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Im going to hold out until friday to test because thats when af is due. If its negative, then af will be on the way. That will also determine if i go in for my betas.


----------



## garfie

Still stalking ladies

Good luck to old and new:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

sailorsgirl said:


> The witch got me :( ah well new opportunities come with cd1 :) xx

:hugs: Sorry about AF. Good luck with this coming cycle!

mzswizz - I see faint lines too. I hope this is the real deal!! I'm guessing the lines will get darker in a few days if it is. Fingers crossed!

Hi, garfie! :wave:

afm - just trucking along. This is going to be the longest 9 months of my life! :wacko: My SiL has already been teasing me about number 3 but I just want to make sure number 2 gets here safely first!


----------



## mzswizz

starry-thanks and congrats on your pregnancy. my family and dh family has always teased us about when we get pregnant its going to be multiples.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope it is your bfp wizz! 

Sorry sailor :hugs: fingers crossed for this cycle. 

Stary - yes it's the first cycle after my mc. I know deep down that this cycle might be a complete write off but I have to tell myself it won't be otherwise I'd be a mess! Only time will tell so keeping fingers crossed but not legs :rofl: thank you for your advice xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> I hope it is your bfp wizz!
> 
> Sorry sailor :hugs: fingers crossed for this cycle.
> 
> Stary - yes it's the first cycle after my mc. I know deep down that this cycle might be a complete write off but I have to tell myself it won't be otherwise I'd be a mess! Only time will tell so keeping fingers crossed but not legs :rofl: thank you for your advice xx

:haha::haha::haha: "keeping fingers crossed but not my legs"...too funny but so true!


----------



## nevergivingup

Mrs W 11 said:


> I hope it is your bfp wizz!
> 
> Sorry sailor :hugs: fingers crossed for this cycle.
> 
> Stary - yes it's the first cycle after my mc. I know deep down that this cycle might be a complete write off but I have to tell myself it won't be otherwise I'd be a mess! Only time will tell so keeping fingers crossed but not legs :rofl: thank you for your advice xx

Mrs W definitely don't write yourself off!!! After my 1st m/c I got pregnant right after I stopped bleeding from DNC without AF in between, the 2nd m/c I waited one cycle and got pregnant right after AF left and I'm rocking him to sleep in my arms as I type this! You have just enough a chance as the ones who never had to endure our pain!! My FINGERS AND TOES STAY CROSSED FOR EVERY LADY HERE AND YOURE NO EXCEPTION!!! Now get to it ma'am!! It's yours for the taking!


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Still stalking ladies
> 
> Good luck to old and new:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi Garfie!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

mzswizz said:


> starry-thanks and congrats on your pregnancy. my family and dh family has always teased us about when we get pregnant its going to be multiples.

That would be awesome but scary!! DH and I are trying to find ways to get pregnant with twins again and hopefully both survive this time. Any ideas on concieving twins?? All I ever read about was eat sweet potatoes :shrug: O well, FX for you this Friday!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

sailorsgirl said:


> The witch got me :( ah well new opportunities come with cd1 :) xx

Sorry AF showed:dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Nevergiveup-i think my chances increase because i take clomid and plus twins run in our family. But i have heard about yams and you can probably look up maybe vitamins or so like mica or something. Im not sure.


----------



## nevergivingup

mzswizz said:


> Nevergiveup-i think my chances increase because i take clomid and plus twins run in our family. But i have heard about yams and you can probably look up maybe vitamins or so like mica or something. Im not sure.

You're double lucky!! Twins run in my DH side and my DS was a twin but s/he didn't survive, my heart is still longing for her/him. I've been googling it but I think yams and gaining weight is the common ones and gaining weight is not something I'm anxious to do. But I sure hope you get multiples how awesome and cool that would be!!


----------



## mzswizz

Right now im still waiting to see whats happening with this cycle.


----------



## MamaTex

brunette: Sorry to hear your most recent update. Hang in there. We're all here for you

florida: Congrats

sailorsgirl: Sorry the witch got ya. 

Eswemba: Rooting for you as you enter another TWW

Kat S: How ya holding up? Any new developments?

Mrs W 11: Lol @ Fingers crossed but not legs

Starry: Wow. 22 weeks has really flown by!! Not too long now...

mzswizz: Welcome to the thread!

Unexpected: Beautiful scan. Thanks for sharing.

Tricia: What is going on with you? You should be up next!!

AFM: Nothing new to report. In the middle of my second period after having Sky and it is awful. Lol. I am so tempted to go back on birth control to make the periods lighter, but I am considering trying for #2 in August. I was kind of sad and relieved with the arrival of this last period. I secretly wanted a bfp but that would make me a crazy lady since I am only 5 months post partum. My OB said I could try again at 6 months but I think that might be a little too early.


----------



## Tricia173

Hi mama! I am just trudging along...I am over the gestational diabetes, we still haven't got my sugars under control..I am frustrated with all the insulin shots but doing whatever it takes for baby! 

Can't believe I am over 35 weeks already... It is crazy to think he will be here is just a few weeks! :)


----------



## LeahLou

If you research cassava root, some people claim it helps with twins!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MamaTex Thank you. I'm struggling. I can't believe this has happened again :cry:


----------



## floridamomma

Hi to everyone old and new! Congrats to all Bfp h&h 9 months to all. To all the witch got I'm sorry I hope you guys see those two lines next month. To all those waiting I hope the witch never comes. Sorry guys Ive been exhausted and now I know why but Ivan barely keep my head up and I'm sick:(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awww thanks ladies! I'm still holding out some hope for this cycle, I'm just really confused about what's going on and stressed about it all I guess as it means so so much. I think there's a chance I oved a couple of days ago but not sure, time will tell!! And yup loads of dtd for hubby lol xx

Never - I'd love twins too! Not sure how I'd cope but it would still be amazing! Good luck xx

Sorry you feel so rough Florida. First tri is hard even when you are beyond thrilled to be pregnant. Take it easy. Xx


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, I haven't been able to keep up the last couple of days or so. Wishing you all the best though. <3

mzswizz I don't think I've properly welcomed you yet...welcome and good luck.

AFM, 10 dpo and I started testing...bfn. I know it's early, but I guess I'm trying to get myself used to it before it's for sure accurate. :dohh:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Hi to everyone old and new! Congrats to all Bfp h&h 9 months to all. To all the witch got I'm sorry I hope you guys see those two lines next month. To all those waiting I hope the witch never comes. Sorry guys Ive been exhausted and now I know why but Ivan barely keep my head up and I'm sick:(

Hey Florida...I am the same way. It is such a STRUGGLE to get up out the bed. I barely have the energy to do anything throughout the day and yesterday I fell asleep at work :dohh::shrug: my fiancé notices the change and he's like "You're so boring lately" (jokingly) and I'm like you have no idea how hard it is to make a baby haha...Luckily my MS this time around is primarily in the beginning of the day until my fiancé comes home and I smell his cologne UGHH haha. I feel so bad for him. Plus I lose my breath whenever we dtd. It's just too much these days. I can't imagine how you handle being preg with already having other little ones. You are like superwoman; my inspiration!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been able to keep up the last couple of days or so. Wishing you all the best though. <3
> 
> mzswizz I don't think I've properly welcomed you yet...welcome and good luck.
> 
> AFM, 10 dpo and I started testing...bfn. I know it's early, but I guess I'm trying to get myself used to it before it's for sure accurate. :dohh:

Well I have my Fx'd for you! 10DPO could be too early I'm hoping. How are you otherwise?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> MamaTex Thank you. I'm struggling. I can't believe this has happened again :cry:

My heart really goes out for you :cry::hugs: ...how occurrences have to take place before doctors research to figure out why this is happening? Or are they not too concerned yet at this point??


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tricia173 said:


> Hi mama! I am just trudging along...I am over the gestational diabetes, we still haven't got my sugars under control..I am frustrated with all the insulin shots but doing whatever it takes for baby!
> 
> Can't believe I am over 35 weeks already... It is crazy to think he will be here is just a few weeks! :)

Whooooaaaaa 35 weeks. You go girl! In so happy for you. It sucks that your sugar is not under control but that's only a problem you have to deal with for a couple more weeks!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> MamaTex Thank you. I'm struggling. I can't believe this has happened again :cry:
> 
> My heart really goes out for you :cry::hugs: ...how occurrences have to take place before doctors research to figure out why this is happening? Or are they not too concerned yet at this point??Click to expand...

I have to have had 3 losses before they will look into it. 

He can kind of get round it as my periods have always been regular and now they are between 28 and 44 days so he can look into that instead. I've been having a lot of headaches, sometimes daily which the other Doctors thinks may be hormonal so I've had bloods taken today, a urine sample yesterday and I go back a week today to discuss results and where to go from there.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :hugs:

Brunette-i hope you get the answers you need. I understand the stress. DH had a SA done and his SA was above normal so now i know for sure im the issue and my doc was saying my body can actually be allergic to his semen and i might have to go the IVF route but we are trying the IUIs before we go to IVF first. So i totally undeerstand.

Im 13dpo/dpiui today. If AF is based on 14 day lp then it should be here tomorrow but if its based on 28 day cycle, then it will be here friday. So between tomorrow and friday it should be here. Havent really had any symptoms or anything. My nipples hurt but thats about it. Just waiting to see what this cycle holds. I want to test but i dont want to spend more money especially if i get a negative test. So im just going to let the bloodwork or my body tell me whats going on. Well thats it for now.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> MamaTex Thank you. I'm struggling. I can't believe this has happened again :cry:
> 
> My heart really goes out for you :cry::hugs: ...how occurrences have to take place before doctors research to figure out why this is happening? Or are they not too concerned yet at this point??Click to expand...
> 
> I have to have had 3 losses before they will look into it.
> 
> He can kind of get round it as my periods have always been regular and now they are between 28 and 44 days so he can look into that instead. I've been having a lot of headaches, sometimes daily which the other Doctors thinks may be hormonal so I've had bloods taken today, a urine sample yesterday and I go back a week today to discuss results and where to go from there.Click to expand...

Ugh 3 Is so many. I know to the medical world it doesn't sound like a lot but but 1 is too many...But it's good that your doctor has a plan and is looking into it more. I can't imagine how heart breaking it is. I hope you get some answers soon so you will know of a resolution!


----------



## brunettebimbo

He said 2 losses is quite common but 3 is not which is why he can't refer to gynaecology as they would send my referral back.


----------



## floridamomma

Gyno made me wait 3 losses even more so because i already had a child. The almost wouldn't accept me because I've loss was a chemical and they said it basically doesn't count!


----------



## floridamomma

Mariahs Mom said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone old and new! Congrats to all Bfp h&h 9 months to all. To all the witch got I'm sorry I hope you guys see those two lines next month. To all those waiting I hope the witch never comes. Sorry guys Ive been exhausted and now I know why but Ivan barely keep my head up and I'm sick:(
> 
> Hey Florida...I am the same way. It is such a STRUGGLE to get up out the bed. I barely have the energy to do anything throughout the day and yesterday I fell asleep at work :dohh::shrug: my fiancé notices the change and he's like "You're so boring lately" (jokingly) and I'm like you have no idea how hard it is to make a baby haha...Luckily my MS this time around is primarily in the beginning of the day until my fiancé comes home and I smell his cologne UGHH haha. I feel so bad for him. Plus I lose my breath whenever we dtd. It's just too much these days. I can't imagine how you handle being preg with already having other little ones. You are like superwoman; my inspiration!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks lol my husband doesn't have any odd smells for me yet lol. I hope it gets better and sex during the first few weeks should be illegal lol. We are too tired


----------



## floridamomma

mzswizz said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :hugs:
> 
> Brunette-i hope you get the answers you need. I understand the stress. DH had a SA done and his SA was above normal so now i know for sure im the issue and my doc was saying my body can actually be allergic to his semen and i might have to go the IVF route but we are trying the IUIs before we go to IVF first. So i totally undeerstand.
> 
> Im 13dpo/dpiui today. If AF is based on 14 day lp then it should be here tomorrow but if its based on 28 day cycle, then it will be here friday. So between tomorrow and friday it should be here. Havent really had any symptoms or anything. My nipples hurt but thats about it. Just waiting to see what this cycle holds. I want to test but i dont want to spend more money especially if i get a negative test. So im just going to let the bloodwork or my body tell me whats going on. Well thats it for now.

When do you get bloodwork?


----------



## mzswizz

Florida-i go in for beta on friday


----------



## brunettebimbo

floridamomma said:


> Gyno made me wait 3 losses even more so because i already had a child. The almost wouldn't accept me because I've loss was a chemical and they said it basically doesn't count!

They can kiss my arse! Of course it bloody counts!


----------



## mzswizz

To me every loss counts. Ive been ttc #1 for 4 years after m/c now with no luck at all.


----------



## eyemom

My heart goes out to you. :hugs: I've been ttc for just over a year and a half since my m/c and no hint of a bfp ever since. Infertility after a m/c is salt in the wound. :hugs: I'm praying you get your bfp in the coming days. <3


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks eyemom and yes it is salt in the wound because im like i know i can get pregnant but it just hasnt happened ever since that one time but everyone around me family wise is pregnant.


----------



## floridamomma

I cried right there when my doctor a woman said that. I felt that loss as any other!! 
Mzswiss I hope you get good results when you go in!


----------



## Pinkee

I'm Ttc after wtt when I had a loss in June. I start clomid tommorow. I am soooo nervous.


----------



## mzswizz

well i caved and bought 2 more walmart first signal test. Will have to hold out on testing for atleast 3 hours or so.


----------



## nevergivingup

LeahLou said:


> If you research cassava root, some people claim it helps with twins!!

:happydance: Thanks for the help LeahLou, I have been googling that too but haven't read to much on it. But it does stay at the back of my mind just in case:winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

mzswizz said:


> well i caved and bought 2 more walmart first signal test. Will have to hold out on testing for atleast 3 hours or so.

Good Luck!


----------



## nevergivingup

brunettebimbo said:


> MamaTex Thank you. I'm struggling. I can't believe this has happened again :cry:

So sorry Brunettebimbo :cry: Sometimes the best coping methods is crying instead of wondering why bc we'll never know. Just don't give up, your body did what it thought was right don't be too upset. Hope you feel better with time.:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex said:


> brunette: Sorry to hear your most recent update. Hang in there. We're all here for you
> 
> florida: Congrats
> 
> sailorsgirl: Sorry the witch got ya.
> 
> Eswemba: Rooting for you as you enter another TWW
> 
> Kat S: How ya holding up? Any new developments?
> 
> Mrs W 11: Lol @ Fingers crossed but not legs
> 
> Starry: Wow. 22 weeks has really flown by!! Not too long now...
> 
> mzswizz: Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Unexpected: Beautiful scan. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Tricia: What is going on with you? You should be up next!!
> 
> AFM: Nothing new to report. In the middle of my second period after having Sky and it is awful. Lol. I am so tempted to go back on birth control to make the periods lighter, but I am considering trying for #2 in August. I was kind of sad and relieved with the arrival of this last period. I secretly wanted a bfp but that would make me a crazy lady since I am only 5 months post partum. My OB said I could try again at 6 months but I think that might be a little too early.

Go Mama!!!:happydance::happydance: Getting bk in the boat! Everyone is leaving me:dohh:


----------



## nevergivingup

Tricia173 said:


> Hi mama! I am just trudging along...I am over the gestational diabetes, we still haven't got my sugars under control..I am frustrated with all the insulin shots but doing whatever it takes for baby!
> 
> Can't believe I am over 35 weeks already... It is crazy to think he will be here is just a few weeks! :)

Wow Tricia!! Are your bags packed?!! So exciting!!


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been able to keep up the last couple of days or so. Wishing you all the best though. <3
> 
> mzswizz I don't think I've properly welcomed you yet...welcome and good luck.
> 
> AFM, 10 dpo and I started testing...bfn. I know it's early, but I guess I'm trying to get myself used to it before it's for sure accurate. :dohh:

Eyemom You never know!!! I hope you'll be surprise with a BFP!!!


----------



## garfie

Eye - Loving your temperature - 10 DPO is still early hun:hugs:

Never - How is that sexy boy of yours:flower:

Pinkee - Good luck for this cycle hun - why are you on clomid? - I also had a loss in June :hugs:

Mz - Good luck hun for when you test:dust::dust::dust:

Brunette - Sorry life just sucks at times - 3 is 3 to many in my book BIG :hugs:

Starry - Nice to you see you to hun - am I one of the originals still trying:cry:

Mowat - How are you doing hun :hugs:

AFM - I really hope I have O and if I have I am in with a good chance this month :happydance: but of course the more I get my hopes up the harder I will fall you would think after over 4 years of trying I would be used to it by now:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

mzswizz said:


> To me every loss counts. Ive been ttc #1 for 4 years after m/c now with no luck at all.

:hugs::cry: Sorry you're going through it all


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkee said:


> I'm Ttc after wtt when I had a loss in June. I start clomid tommorow. I am soooo nervous.

Hi Pinkee and welcome! Sorry for your loss in June, hope you have success with the clomid!! Starting anything new is enough to make my nerves go bad. FX for you!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well test was a bfn. So af should be here tomorrow or friday.


----------



## nevergivingup

mzswizz said:


> Well test was a bfn. So af should be here tomorrow or friday.

:cry: Sorry Swizz :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/F27E839C-D858-49CE-9739-92E7B205F694_zpsiqxxuh11.jpg


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Eye - Loving your temperature - 10 DPO is still early hun:hugs:
> 
> Never - How is that sexy boy of yours:flower:
> 
> Pinkee - Good luck for this cycle hun - why are you on clomid? - I also had a loss in June :hugs:
> 
> Mz - Good luck hun for when you test:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Brunette - Sorry life just sucks at times - 3 is 3 to many in my book BIG :hugs:
> 
> Starry - Nice to you see you to hun - am I one of the originals still trying:cry:
> 
> Mowat - How are you doing hun :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I really hope I have O and if I have I am in with a good chance this month :happydance: but of course the more I get my hopes up the harder I will fall you would think after over 4 years of trying I would be used to it by now:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie :hugs: :cry: When you want something so bad and you still don't have it, it's never such a thing to get used too :nope: That's why you never stop trying until you get what makes you He's doing awesome, walking everyone, I think he forgot how to crawl. He is so busy bringing my home down or at least trying.complete:hugs:

O Garfie :hugs: we're all in this together. Trying with you


----------



## nevergivingup

brunettebimbo said:


> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/F27E839C-D858-49CE-9739-92E7B205F694_zpsiqxxuh11.jpg

 
Beautiful and totally agree but what can we do to something that we had no control over:nope: Nothing but live and don't give up. I've been there 3 times and it's never easy when you want something so bad. Thinking of you:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I think i'm back...i'm thinking 1 dpo today with my temp spike. i sure hope so. i'm tired. :haha:

Please check out my journal for the latest big updates. They are too long to post here. Mainly the entry about our big RE appointment to discuss next steps. I will go back and play catch up now!


----------



## armywife03

I haven't been on in a while but, I wanted to say congrats on the BFP's and sorry to those who the witch got :( 

Brunette - Sorry for your loss . I know how devastating it can be:hugs:
please don't give up. I had 5 losses and 4 were chemicals. The dr ran test on me and said that only just a few percent of women actually get pregnant and those who do like %50 will have an early loss :( everything has to be perfect for the baby to implant just right. I will be thinking bout you and hope you take time to heal and get your sticky baby soon:hugs:



As for me I has a beta at 5 weeks and was about 4000. Dr seemed happy. He said that my progesterone was really high. It didn't give a number just said greater than 60. Evidently it is only supposed to be up to 25 in the first trimester. It can indicate multiples. I had an aryl scan and it showed a sac with a yolk sac and a smaller shadow of a sac under it. I go back next friday for another scan! Has anyone on here had their progesterone checked? Do you think it is a cause for concern?Im so nervous!

Take care guys wishing everyone a sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## Pinkee

Thanks so much!

garfie - I have pcos, and am annovulatory. We've been ttc since 2009, our first bfp was April, on clomid.


----------



## floridamomma

I just had labs drawn yesterday and hcg was 35 progesterone 26.6 at 3 weeks 3 days. I've never heard of progesterone being bad at any level but I'm sure they would have mentioned it( at least I hope)


----------



## nevergivingup

ttcbabyisom said:


> I think i'm back...i'm thinking 1 dpo today with my temp spike. i sure hope so. i'm tired. :haha:
> 
> Please check out my journal for the latest big updates. They are too long to post here. Mainly the entry about our big RE appointment to discuss next steps. I will go back and play catch up now!

FX! That spike leads to something great!!


----------



## nevergivingup

armywife03 said:


> I haven't been on in a while but, I wanted to say congrats on the BFP's and sorry to those who the witch got :(
> 
> Brunette - Sorry for your loss . I know how devastating it can be:hugs:
> please don't give up. I had 5 losses and 4 were chemicals. The dr ran test on me and said that only just a few percent of women actually get pregnant and those who do like %50 will have an early loss :( everything has to be perfect for the baby to implant just right. I will be thinking bout you and hope you take time to heal and get your sticky baby soon:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I has a beta at 5 weeks and was about 4000. Dr seemed happy. He said that my progesterone was really high. It didn't give a number just said greater than 60. Evidently it is only supposed to be up to 25 in the first trimester. It can indicate multiples. I had an aryl scan and it showed a sac with a yolk sac and a smaller shadow of a sac under it. I go back next friday for another scan! Has anyone on here had their progesterone checked? Do you think it is a cause for concern?Im so nervous!
> 
> Take care guys wishing everyone a sticky bean:hugs:

:wohoo: ARMYWIFE!! That is awesome!! With my 3rd pregnancy I had my progesterone check and it was like 30 at 3-5 wks prego I believe and I was prego with twins.My OB said that was a great promising #.So I was placed on progesterone to help keep the pregnancy viable. But 4000 is definitely terrific. And that definitely sound like more than 1 baby in there!!! I definitely said definitely too many times:haha: !! So happy for you!! I hope you're carrying more than 1!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

armywife03 said:


> I haven't been on in a while but, I wanted to say congrats on the BFP's and sorry to those who the witch got :(
> 
> Brunette - Sorry for your loss . I know how devastating it can be:hugs:
> please don't give up. I had 5 losses and 4 were chemicals. The dr ran test on me and said that only just a few percent of women actually get pregnant and those who do like %50 will have an early loss :( everything has to be perfect for the baby to implant just right. I will be thinking bout you and hope you take time to heal and get your sticky baby soon:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I has a beta at 5 weeks and was about 4000. Dr seemed happy. He said that my progesterone was really high. It didn't give a number just said greater than 60. Evidently it is only supposed to be up to 25 in the first trimester. It can indicate multiples. I had an aryl scan and it showed a sac with a yolk sac and a smaller shadow of a sac under it. I go back next friday for another scan! Has anyone on here had their progesterone checked? Do you think it is a cause for concern?Im so nervous!
> 
> Take care guys wishing everyone a sticky bean:hugs:

O yea I forgot to answer your question: Getting a beta check is a good thing, it gives you assurance and those numbers shouldn't give you any concern!


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies. i never posted the tests. here are the originals..bottom is today. ugh i wish the trigger would leave already. by the way..i took the test after a 1 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0









photo 3 (1).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

tweaked
 



Attached Files:







tweaked1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0









tweaked2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0









tweaked3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

i want to say congrats to you armywife and whoa 4000 sounds like you are brewing multiples in there.


----------



## nevergivingup

mzswizz said:


> tweaked

Hey Swizz I definitely see those lines they're faint but see able. Hopefully we'll know for sure if it's the trigger shot or the BFP when you go to the doctor!!! FX


----------



## mzswizz

im 14 days past trigger so i will do my betas tomorrow.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> im 14 days past trigger so i will do my betas tomorrow.

Yessssss I'm excited lol...Fx'd :thumbup: tomorrow is a big day for both of us!


----------



## mzswizz

yesssss im excited.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So my scan is tomorrow morning at 8:30 and I'm worried I'm not as far along as I think. With my last pregnancy I thought I was 6wks but the scan only revealed 4wks TOPS. That was with my 33day cycle. But every since I delivered my 1st cycle was only 27 days and then I got pregnant the 2nd cycle. DH went out of town on CD15 for 2wks and I still got pregnant. I'm assuming my cycle changed to a 27-28 day cycle and if that's the case I should be 7wks, right? Haha idk. I'm so confused! I just don't want to go and only see a sac because I'm so early along :(


----------



## eyemom

wowwww army, those numbers!! 

mzswizz, isn't the trigger often gone by now? I SO hope this is the beginnings of your BFP!


----------



## mzswizz

DeeDee you can count from the first day of your last menstrual cycle to figure it out.

Eyemom-yes, supposedly the Ovidrel 250mcg trigger should be out by 10 days but it varies in women.


----------



## mowat

Wow, there's so much happening right now on here! "Hi" to all the new ladies. And "hi" to all those lurking! I see you!

Had my appointment with the local gynecologist yesterday---what an old geezer! He was surprised to hear I'd been on femera---"do they still prescribe that?" Get with the program buddy! Oh my. Anyway, long story short, he prescribed clomid. NOt really happy about it, but he wouldn't give me femara. To all the ladies on clomid, I think my prescription is for 50 mg, is this a normal first dose?


----------



## eyemom

That is the normal first dose. I think it's quite uncommon and controversial to start higher than that. They will go higher if you don't ovulate on 50.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - I hope the clomid does the trick and you get your bfp! It seems strange that a gynaecologist wouldn't know about femara still being used.

mzswizz - good luck with your betas tomorrow.


----------



## floridamomma

Mariah's mom I'm glad it turned out well


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Wow, there's so much happening right now on here! "Hi" to all the new ladies. And "hi" to all those lurking! I see you!
> 
> Had my appointment with the local gynecologist yesterday---what an old geezer! He was surprised to hear I'd been on femera---"do they still prescribe that?" Get with the program buddy! Oh my. Anyway, long story short, he prescribed clomid. NOt really happy about it, but he wouldn't give me femara. To all the ladies on clomid, I think my prescription is for 50 mg, is this a normal first dose?

Don't know to much ab clomid Mowat but I do hope this is the secret to your BFP that's waiting on ya!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Mariahs Mom said:


> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!

Awesome Scan MARIAHSMOM!!! That is great news! Sept. Is not that far away!!


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies. I know I have been gone for a few days but today I am 7dpo. I have been having nausea since Sunday with some vomiting, sore bbs, irritable, tired, very hungry, bloated, headaches. So today I went to the OB today for a weight check. I told them what was going on and the doc ordered some blood work. So waiting to see if it is BFP.


----------



## armywife03

Mariahs Mom said:


> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!

Thats awesome :) Im so happy things went well!


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariah's mom - So glad is all ok

to everyone else I'm thinking of you all and wishing you luck in getting your BFP's xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!

So glad it went well :) Any pictures?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> So glad it went well :) Any pictures?Click to expand...

Thanx...it's like a little peanut now haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> Awesome Scan MARIAHSMOM!!! That is great news! Sept. Is not that far away!!Click to expand...

Thanks...it's not that far at all...I actually lost my daughter Sept 8th so it would be cool to deliver that day...


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> So glad it went well :) Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx...it's like a little peanut now hahaClick to expand...

Awh so cute!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awwww cute picture!

September 8th is my sisters birthday too!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> So glad it went well :) Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx...it's like a little peanut now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Awh so cute!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you...when is your next appt? How have you been feeling lately?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> So glad it went well :) Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx...it's like a little peanut now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Awh so cute!!!!Click to expand...




brunettebimbo said:


> Awwww cute picture!
> 
> September 8th is my sisters birthday too!

Thank you....That's so cool they have the same bday. We don't have any Sept bdays in my family so this will be a first!


----------



## Tricia173

mowat said:


> Wow, there's so much happening right now on here! "Hi" to all the new ladies. And "hi" to all those lurking! I see you!
> 
> Had my appointment with the local gynecologist yesterday---what an old geezer! He was surprised to hear I'd been on femera---"do they still prescribe that?" Get with the program buddy! Oh my. Anyway, long story short, he prescribed clomid. NOt really happy about it, but he wouldn't give me femara. To all the ladies on clomid, I think my prescription is for 50 mg, is this a normal first dose?

I started on Clomid at the same dosage! It seems really odd to me that they went backward to Clomid. Hopefully this will do it for you! Good luck!


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> So glad it went well :) Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx...it's like a little peanut now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Awh so cute!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you...when is your next appt? How have you been feeling lately?Click to expand...

Still feeling sick quite a lot and still have a cold that just won't go lol.

I've got a scan next Saturday 8th Feb when I'll be 11+3 and thats when were gonna announce.

Then I have a booking in appointment the next day.

Then I have my dating/nuchal scan at 12+6 and then hopefully that'll be in till I have the 16 week gender scan!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> So glad it went well :) Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx...it's like a little peanut now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Awh so cute!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you...when is your next appt? How have you been feeling lately?Click to expand...
> 
> Still feeling sick quite a lot and still have a cold that just won't go lol.
> 
> I've got a scan next Saturday 8th Feb when I'll be 11+3 and thats when were gonna announce.
> 
> Then I have a booking in appointment the next day.
> 
> Then I have my dating/nuchal scan at 12+6 and then hopefully that'll be in till I have the 16 week gender scan!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Oh that sucks that you are sick. I had a sinus cold for weeks but that seems to have gone away. The MS hasn't been too bad this week, maybe just here and there when I'm eating. 

11+3 weeks is a perfect time to announce the pregnancy. I only told my parents and sister. None of my friends of family members know. 

It sounds like things are going great with the baby which is wonderful but I do hope your cold goes away. My Doc recommended I get a flu shot, which I have never gotten, so I went ahead and got the shot. She scared me lol by saying a lot of her preggo patients who didn't get the shot ended up in the ICU. Not cool :nope:


----------



## mowat

Yes, it does seem like clomid is going backwards! I only went to this doctor because he is the only person I can see locally. If I'm not pregnant in the next few months I'm going to make an appointment and fly out to see someone.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone still had symptoms after a chemical? I've been having nausea, fatigue, heartburn and a sore lower back :(


----------



## Starry Night

Mariah's Mom - congrats on the good scan. :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> Mariah's Mom - congrats on the good scan. :)

Thanks Starry:hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone still had symptoms after a chemical? I've been having nausea, fatigue, heartburn and a sore lower back :(

I googled it and it seems like some women still had symptoms. Though some research states that a chemical preg doesn't yield any symptoms but just a late AF...but who knows. But it does look like other women said the symptoms will go away within a week or two...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

MzSwizz how did the doctor visit go?


----------



## mowat

Any news Bridget? Did you get results back from the doctor?


----------



## mzswizz

im 14dpo/dpiui today and af isnt here. I went in for my bloodwork and today seems like it has been just a bad luck day. So i go there and first the lab is saying the order for the pregnancy blood test isnt there. So my friend and I walked to the gyn clinic in the hospital on base and told the nurse and she input the order. Went back and the lab says it says hcg urine test :dohh: So had to go there again and tell the nurse and she put the blood sample test on there. Went back to the lab and the lab said still isnt there but i have an order for blood work :dohh: I was like im pretty sure that is the one and the guy was telling me no :growlmad: Ugh so i just got my blood work done anyways. I went BACK to the gyn office and told them the situation and they said they will call me with the results within a hour or so if i dont hear from them by 1 then i can call. So 1pm comes and goes so i called and now they are in a meeting :nope: Called back and still in meeting :nope: The gyn office closes at 4pm and they never called so now i got to wait until tomorrow morning to call to get the results. So another waiting game for me.


----------



## eyemom

Well poop that's annoying. :(


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> im 14dpo/dpiui today and af isnt here. I went in for my bloodwork and today seems like it has been just a bad luck day. So i go there and first the lab is saying the order for the pregnancy blood test isnt there. So my friend and I walked to the gyn clinic in the hospital on base and told the nurse and she input the order. Went back and the lab says it says hcg urine test :dohh: So had to go there again and tell the nurse and she put the blood sample test on there. Went back to the lab and the lab said still isnt there but i have an order for blood work :dohh: I was like im pretty sure that is the one and the guy was telling me no :growlmad: Ugh so i just got my blood work done anyways. I went BACK to the gyn office and told them the situation and they said they will call me with the results within a hour or so if i dont hear from them by 1 then i can call. So 1pm comes and goes so i called and now they are in a meeting :nope: Called back and still in meeting :nope: The gyn office closes at 4pm and they never called so now i got to wait until tomorrow morning to call to get the results. So another waiting game for me.

wow that sounds like a headache...Fx'd for 2morrow...at least AF did not show!


----------



## mzswizz

yes im glad af isnt here yet.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> yes im glad af isnt here yet.

Today is CD27 for you, right? Has AF ever been late since the trigger shot?


----------



## mzswizz

yes usually i get af on cd28 or around 13dpo.


----------



## bridget021182

mowat said:


> Any news Bridget? Did you get results back from the doctor?

I did get my results. They did a qualitative hcg so yes or no and it was no. thyroid is withing range and progesterone is 17. he said that if i get a positive to call back and he will order another blood test otherwise he will retest in 7 days.


----------



## mzswizz

how many dpo are you?


----------



## bridget021182

7dpo almost 8dpo


----------



## mzswizz

well i wouldnt worry about the pregnancy test yet because you are 7dpo. So its still early. Maybe you havent implanted yet. So you never know. :thumbup: Fxed for you.

from looking at previous charts, AF always comes on the 28th day of my cycle so we shall see what happens tomorrow. If no AF tomorrow, then i will definitely be considered late. Also, my bbs dont really hurt neither.


----------



## eyemom

That surprises me that they'd order a qualitative at only 7 dpo. Wouldn't it be hard to tell that early without an actual number? Really I didn't think the hcg showed up in the blood until after implantation so I'm surprised they tested so soon anyway. Unless for some reason they thought maybe you were later in your cycle than it appears. At any rate, FX for a BFP in 7 days!


----------



## eyemom

I just stumbled upon this so I'm going to use it to keep my optimism going for a few more days.  (11 dpo and bfn here)
https://www.whattoexpect.com/forums...t-post-about-hcg-levels-and-implantation.html


----------



## eyemom

mzswizz I'm really hopeful for you

Also I don't think I've mentioned, your avatar pic makes me smile. :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks eyemom and yes thats dh and i when our friends hosted a nerd theme new years eve party :haha:


----------



## mowat

Love the photo too Wizz! Good luck tomorrow. Good luck Bridget---let us know over the next couple of days!


----------



## Starry Night

I love the photo too. I've been chuckling over it every time I see it. Looks like you guys had fun with the theme.


----------



## floridamomma

mzswizz said:


> well i wouldnt worry about the pregnancy test yet because you are 7dpo. So its still early. Maybe you havent implanted yet. So you never know. :thumbup: Fxed for you.
> 
> from looking at previous charts, AF always comes on the 28th day of my cycle so we shall see what happens tomorrow. If no AF tomorrow, then i will definitely be considered late. Also, my bbs dont really hurt neither.

I hope you get good results tomorrow!! It's a good sign af is here yet.


----------



## floridamomma

bridget021182 said:


> 7dpo almost 8dpo

im surprised too. I've never heard anyone getting a Bfp at 7dpo. Doc should have ordered the quant if anything. But that means you are still in. Good luck I hope you get your Bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes its not usual for blood work that early unless its progesterone. They usually do it on 14dpo or when you missed AF. So i wouldnt worry about the negative bridget. 

Thanks ladies. We really did have fun that night.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck!


----------



## floridamomma

I started progesterone supplements last night, even though my levels were I think 26.8. I'm a little worried because I don't feel the nausea anymore but I promised myself I wouldn't stress or worry this time. I am trusting that God will take care of us


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> So glad it went well :) Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx...it's like a little peanut now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Awh so cute!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you...when is your next appt? How have you been feeling lately?Click to expand...
> 
> Still feeling sick quite a lot and still have a cold that just won't go lol.
> 
> I've got a scan next Saturday 8th Feb when I'll be 11+3 and thats when were gonna announce.
> 
> Then I have a booking in appointment the next day.
> 
> Then I have my dating/nuchal scan at 12+6 and then hopefully that'll be in till I have the 16 week gender scan!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that sucks that you are sick. I had a sinus cold for weeks but that seems to have gone away. The MS hasn't been too bad this week, maybe just here and there when I'm eating.
> 
> 11+3 weeks is a perfect time to announce the pregnancy. I only told my parents and sister. None of my friends of family members know.
> 
> It sounds like things are going great with the baby which is wonderful but I do hope your cold goes away. My Doc recommended I get a flu shot, which I have never gotten, so I went ahead and got the shot. She scared me lol by saying a lot of her preggo patients who didn't get the shot ended up in the ICU. Not cool :nope:Click to expand...

I'm getting the flu jab on monday :) I had it last time as well. I've never had the flu but I know I have a rubbish immune system when pregnant so I thought I'd get it.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> I started progesterone supplements last night, even though my levels were I think 26.8. I'm a little worried because I don't feel the nausea anymore but I promised myself I wouldn't stress or worry this time. I am trusting that God will take care of us

I wouldn't worry abt the lack of nausea. They say if your symptoms disappear for days then bring that up to your doctor. How long has it been since u felt the nausea. Mine is everyday but not the entire day. It's kinda mild....I have to get progesterone shots starting around 14wks because of my short cervix.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!
> 
> So glad it went well :) Any pictures?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx...it's like a little peanut now hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Awh so cute!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you...when is your next appt? How have you been feeling lately?Click to expand...
> 
> Still feeling sick quite a lot and still have a cold that just won't go lol.
> 
> I've got a scan next Saturday 8th Feb when I'll be 11+3 and thats when were gonna announce.
> 
> Then I have a booking in appointment the next day.
> 
> Then I have my dating/nuchal scan at 12+6 and then hopefully that'll be in till I have the 16 week gender scan!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that sucks that you are sick. I had a sinus cold for weeks but that seems to have gone away. The MS hasn't been too bad this week, maybe just here and there when I'm eating.
> 
> 11+3 weeks is a perfect time to announce the pregnancy. I only told my parents and sister. None of my friends of family members know.
> 
> It sounds like things are going great with the baby which is wonderful but I do hope your cold goes away. My Doc recommended I get a flu shot, which I have never gotten, so I went ahead and got the shot. She scared me lol by saying a lot of her preggo patients who didn't get the shot ended up in the ICU. Not cool :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting the flu jab on monday :) I had it last time as well. I've never had the flu but I know I have a rubbish immune system when pregnant so I thought I'd get it.Click to expand...

Yes...after doing my research I see why the flu shot is a good idea when we are preggo


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies.

Im 15dpo/dpiui and today is af due date. So far, af hasnt arrived but its still early so just cautiously checking for AF. My doc isnt open yet so just waiting for them to open so i can call for my results. Im just ready to get this over with already. So there's no symptoms or anything. Im really keeping my fxed that its a bfp but i am still a little doubtful and is expecting a negative test. I guess im just putting myself in that dont be too disappointed if its AF mindset. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX crossed for you!!


----------



## floridamomma

I felt a little today before I ate. I'm still exhausted and having sore boobs though. They'll be calling me with yesterday's hcg level so I'll see if it increased appropriately. I have to take the progesterone in hopes I won't mc


----------



## brunettebimbo

I kinda feel like I'm gearing up to O already which is strange, I've been getting the crampy, pinchy pains on my right hand sign and that pain I get around O when I press on one side of my stomach! Going to try and DTD as much as possible just incase. I'm guessing my cycle could be totally out of wack!


----------



## Unexpected212

mzswizz - Got everything crossed for you x

Brunette - Makes sense! My cycles were so weird after my MC. The first one was long and the second one I ovulated like day 24 :/


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariah's Mom - I was a bit hesitant about getting the flu jab as I've heard bad things but I've decided to go for it


----------



## eyemom

Fx for all you ladies. <3 mzswizz, anxiously awaiting your update.

Pretty sure I'm out. Temps are still well above the cover line, but now headed in a downward direction. And when I woke up my nipples weren't sore anymore. I didn't even bother to test this morning. :(


----------



## Unexpected212

eyemom - It's not over till the witch is here! FX'd!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for staying positive for me. <3

But I don't see a sudden drop in progesterone symptoms a couple of days before AF is due being a good thing. :-/


----------



## brunettebimbo

Unexpected212 said:


> mzswizz - Got everything crossed for you x
> 
> Brunette - Makes sense! My cycles were so weird after my MC. The first one was long and the second one I ovulated like day 24 :/

I'm only on CD5 though! Seems a bit crazy but with my low temps and high cervix it does point to ovulation! :wacko:


----------



## floridamomma

Eyedrop and msswizz fx crossed for you both. Brunette cycles are so strange after mc. Aw you going to try right away? If so maybe get some opk?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes we are :)

OPKs stress me out. I've never ever had a positive. We tend to just shag like rabbits until FF confirms O!


----------



## floridamomma

brunettebimbo said:


> Yes we are :)
> 
> OPKs stress me out. I've never ever had a positive. We tend to just shag like rabbits until FF confirms O!

I'm very glad!! Yeah opks are the devil I just count my darkest one as o. Get to shagging lol:happydance::hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry TMI but just checked and I had a big blob of EWCM! Weird as I'm still bleeding lightly!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So I was talking to DH abt preparations for the new baby and I just burst into tears. It wasn't long ago that we were preparing for our little angel Mariah! A part of me thought, by being pregnant again would make it burn less but that is FALSE! My little angel Mariah would've been a abt 2wks old now :(...It's just too hard to prepare for the new baby when I am still grieving the loss of my first born!

My heart goes out to all you ladies but time does not heal all but I'm glad I have you guys to lean on for support. You ladies are wonderful and have really helped my through everything!


----------



## floridamomma

@ Mariah's mom I am here if you need to talk. My lo would have been here in May but I'll be about 16-18 weeks then. It's hard because you still just want to hold and love the lo you loss but I just remind myself that our lo are in heaven and watch over us and their sibling. Hugs and love to you and your family.


----------



## mzswizz

Well no need to hear results...started bleeding.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no. I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks.


----------



## floridamomma

I'm so sorry


----------



## eyemom

So sorry mzswizz. :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> @ Mariah's mom I am here if you need to talk. My lo would have been here in May but I'll be about 16-18 weeks then. It's hard because you still just want to hold and love the lo you loss but I just remind myself that our lo are in heaven and watch over us and their sibling. Hugs and love to you and your family.

Thanks I really appreciate you being there...And you are SOOO right I hope they are watching over the new baby! :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Well no need to hear results...started bleeding.

Awwww I'm so sorry :cry: ugh...Do you still have that window of opportunity to try again before DH is deployed? I know it sucks, ugh!


----------



## mzswizz

Dont really have a chance unless they are able to get me in earlier instead of cd12


----------



## MamaTex

mzswizz said:


> Well no need to hear results...started bleeding.

:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks.


----------



## Starry Night

mzswizz - I am so sorry that AF has caught you. 

brunette - if you are still bleeding you wouldn't be ovulating. You need at least a week of no bleeding to be able to ovulate. And definitely don't dtd while you're still actively bleeding. It can lead to infection as it means your cervix is still open. Our hormones do whacky things to us during a miscarriage. I've gotten stretchy stuff during my m/c's as well. Sometimes I get it during AF as well. Since your loss was quite early I'm sure it won't take long for your body to get back to normal. You might even be able to ovulate at your regular point in the cycle. I hope the bleeding stops soon.

mariahsmom - it is hard after a loss even when being pregnant again. Time doesn't really heal in that it doesn't make the loss any less of a loss. But Time does have a way of giving us new things to be happy about that eventually take the sting out of our grief. It took me several years to be able to discuss my first angel without crying and that was well after my first rainbow was born. I still tear up talking about my other angels as well. Our rainbows can never replace what we lost. They're something new and offer solace. Once this baby is safe in your arms you will be able to smile again. I can promise you that.


----------



## Calitronagrl

Hey all, it has been awhile since I have been on this thread. Or should I say had time to log onto this thread, lol. The bakery has me working all these crazy hours and I finally got some time to myself to get on here and try and catch up with everyone. I hope all is well with everyone. Congrats to those who got their BFPs and :hugs: to those who are still TTC. 
Feeling very hopeful for this month. DH and I have been doing the deed a lot lately, but it has been more out of wanting too rather than feeling like we have too. I should be ovulating any day now. My cycles are 30-31 days long and I am on CD 14. Not long ago when I used the restroom, I had an so much fertile CM that it was all over the toilet paper when I wiped blush:), and it stretched about an inch before breaking. First time it has been like this since the pregnancy and the miscarriage. So fingers crossed that all of these are great signs that will result in a February BFP. 
Been trying real hard to stay positive and not let things get me down. Although, all the women I was pregnant with are now starting to have their little ones and my Facebook is just flooded with brand new baby pictures. It has me feeling a little down, but I am going to stay hopeful that this year will finally be the year my DH and I will have the family we have been dreaming of. 
:hugs: to all of you wonderful women and :dust: to all that is still waiting for their BFP.


----------



## nevergivingup

mzswizz said:


> Well no need to hear results...started bleeding.

Sorry mzswizz :cry::hugs::nope::flower:


----------



## Laelani

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around much I have been simply exhausted. Work has been getting the better of me. I've been having a ton of lower back pain. I was also due for AF on the 28th and no sign of the evil witch anywhere. I am testing in the morning. I wanted to make sure that AF wasn't going to show as it's not always on time. 

Sorry to hear about all of you that AF got!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> mzswizz - I am so sorry that AF has caught you.
> 
> brunette - if you are still bleeding you wouldn't be ovulating. You need at least a week of no bleeding to be able to ovulate. And definitely don't dtd while you're still actively bleeding. It can lead to infection as it means your cervix is still open. Our hormones do whacky things to us during a miscarriage. I've gotten stretchy stuff during my m/c's as well. Sometimes I get it during AF as well. Since your loss was quite early I'm sure it won't take long for your body to get back to normal. You might even be able to ovulate at your regular point in the cycle. I hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> mariahsmom - it is hard after a loss even when being pregnant again. Time doesn't really heal in that it doesn't make the loss any less of a loss. But Time does have a way of giving us new things to be happy about that eventually take the sting out of our grief. It took me several years to be able to discuss my first angel without crying and that was well after my first rainbow was born. I still tear up talking about my other angels as well. Our rainbows can never replace what we lost. They're something new and offer solace. Once this baby is safe in your arms you will be able to smile again. I can promise you that.

Thanks Starry that definitely makes me feel a lot better. I had a moment at work today and then talking to DH tonight. I am better now. I really appreciate your words and YES when I hold this baby I'm hopeful it will lessen the sting.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Dont really have a chance unless they are able to get me in earlier instead of cd12

Ugh that sucks...hopefully they can get you in before CD12


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about AF Wizz.

Just wondering if any of you ladies taking Clomid can tell me if you find you're ovulating around the usual time (assuming you ovulated naturally without Clomid). Everything I've been reading is suggesting it might be a little later. I usually ovulate day 12 or 13, and did even with Femera.


----------



## eyemom

I just had my first round of Clomid so I'm by no means an expert. But I do consistently and predictably ovulate on my own. I was prepared to ovulate later than usual because I had heard the same. I ovulated exactly at the normal time for me.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies just a fly by while feeding munchkin, I've not read back too far but I notice starry that your now 23 weeks, (yey!) have you had your anomaly scan? Do you know gender??? 

Hope everyone's well, I'll try to pop back properly soon but I'm so busy with everything it's so hard.

Omg what about left? Has she had bub yet? I'm missing so much :-(


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey all! Still lurking.....

CD 17 here, but I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Only DTD once a few days before ovulation, and I'm already feeling crampy. Who knows though......maybe I have a fighter in there! Time will tell.

I'm thinking of trying Clomid. I did 2 round of Femara with no luck, so maybe I'd have better luck with the other drug. Has anyone been on both, and which one did you prefer?


----------



## mowat

Hi Eswemba! So far I preferred Femera, but I'm not even finished my first round of Clomid. Definitely more symptoms with Clomid for me. I'll take them though if it leads to a BFP! When did you do Femera? I don't remember.


----------



## eyemom

Sorry you're getting symptoms on the Clomid. Hope it's not too bad. 

Oh but I definitely wouldn't count on OPKs (like you would, lol). It was probably just by chance because this has happened to me once before, but this cycle I ov'd the same day as my +OPK (and I was OPK-ing like crazy so I don't think I just caught the tail end of my surge or anything).


----------



## ESwemba84

mowat said:


> Hi Eswemba! So far I preferred Femera, but I'm not even finished my first round of Clomid. Definitely more symptoms with Clomid for me. I'll take them though if it leads to a BFP! When did you do Femera? I don't remember.

I'm pretty sure it was the beginning of last summer. Like May/June.....I had one good follicle my first cycle on CD 14, but started bleeding 8 days after ovulation (even on progesterone suppositories). My second cycle I had already ovulated when I went in on CD 12 for my follicle check.


----------



## garfie

Pink - Left hasn't had her baby up until a few days ago :flower: she just has a crappy internet at the moment - it will be anytime soon though:happydance:

Ladies - I know nothing about clomid/femera - but of course it goes without saying I wish you all luck:dust::dust::dust:

AFM - 5DPO - does anyone else think the horizontal line is a bit high - wonder if that means anything hmmmm :haha: here I go again TWW madness:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, garfie!


----------



## garfie

Starry - Aw thanks hun :hugs:

Look at you lady :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls any ideas why my chart is going up and not down!?!? It usually goes down leading up to O!


----------



## Left wonderin

Garfie sending you tons of baby dust for this cycle and tons and tons for 2014 for all the ladies on this thread awaiting their BFP and Rainbow baby 

2014 is sure to be a very very lucky year for all ( double 7 ! ) ill be here to cheer ye and stalk your journeys as every cycle brings ye closer to your goal xxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Brunette - after a loss hun all bets are off - your body may behave a bit strange this cycle - as a m/c can send our hormones wappy:dohh:

Hoping this means something good for you though :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh I hope not! It was ok after my last one!!


----------



## mowat

That line does seem a little high... Good luck! 

Symptoms aren't actually too bad so far on Clomid, just a little dizzy. Femara didn't give me any symptoms though. I'm really over thinking this bedding thing though---maybe I should tell DH it's up to him!


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - my body always behaved differently after each m/c. After my first m/c I had 3 short 18 day cycles with really, really light but long (10 days) and PAINFUL flows. Then I skipped for 3 months with nothing before getting a bfp seemingly out of the blue. That was my son. After my second m/c my first cycle was a normal length but it was HEAVY, HEAVY and I had 3 days of spotting before and one day of spotting afterwards which was then followed by an 18 day cycle with HEAVY flow and the spotting again. Then I had a normal cycle in which I got my bfp (which I lost). After my last loss I had a long, annovulatory cycle and a normal AF and then I got my bfp on the next cycle when I ov'd at my regular time.

I would say that until you get AF again I would discount anything your temps do. For sure try to dtd but you may have to "wing it".


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep definitely looks like we will be winging it! Temperatures are still rising!

How's everyone else?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Don't loose positivity brunette, I was worried this cycle as I had lines on my opks all the time and was so worried it would be a super long cycle after my mc being quite far on. But I'm pretty sure I'm in the tww and oved exactly when I normally would so you could def be the same xx


----------



## ESwemba84

Brunette, sometimes after a loss, even a very early one, our hormones can be off whack a bit, and may affect temps. It doesn't mean ovulation won't happen. Just from my experience, I've seen this happen to a lot of women on here right after a loss, and most are pregnant by now. Our bodies are pretty good at bringing our systems back to normal. Good luck!

Garfie, good luck this cycle!

Mariah, so glad your scan went well! That's very comforting.

Hi everyone else! 

AFM, CD 19 today. I'm getting my usual cramps now so I'm pretty sure I'm expecting AF. I have some leftover Femara, so I'm going to take that next cycle.

Yesterday I had to put down my sweet guinea pig Rylo. He had bladder stones for a while, and the pain just got to be too much. It was the first time I've ever had to put down a pet. Ugh. It was just awful. I think it's harder for me because I don't have kids, and he was like my baby........when I'd have a bad day, I'd grab him and just having him on my lap would be comforting. I miss my fur baby...:cry: I do have another piggy, so I can still do that.


----------



## garfie

Aw Es - BIG :hugs: so sad when you put a pet down I hear you about him being your baby - I had a dog which I had to put down 13 years ago, before I was allowed to come back to the UK.

I still think about him and miss him now :cry: I'm convinced I often see him:winkwink:

RIP Rylo :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

P.S I forgot to say his name was Garfie - so he's with me everyday :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

ES I'm so sorry to hear you sad news :( sounds like the little fella was lucky to have you as his mum and had a great life xxxxxx its so hard loosing a pet :( make sure and take good care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies. Just an update.....no BFP yet. Hoping today might be the day. Took one late last night and nothing.


----------



## garfie

Bridget - Ooooh good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

RIP Rylo :hugs:

Bridget Good Luck! When is AF due?


----------



## bridget021182

AF is due on the 10th


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies...I haven't really been on these past few days my MS has been kinda sucky and I barely been able to leave the couch because every move I make I feel like I'm going to barf. Haha...DH and I went out Saturday but I was miserable but I pushed through it because he wanted to get out the house. We have not DTD because the idea of it makes me nauseous lol haha is that bad?!?! Well that's all for my rant!

Garfie-- Sorry to hear abt your pet! RIP Rylo

Bridgette- Fx'd for you!

Brunette- how have you been feeling? I hope this week is going well for you so far :)

Es- Thanks! Yes the scan was very reassuring!


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Brunette, sometimes after a loss, even a very early one, our hormones can be off whack a bit, and may affect temps. It doesn't mean ovulation won't happen. Just from my experience, I've seen this happen to a lot of women on here right after a loss, and most are pregnant by now. Our bodies are pretty good at bringing our systems back to normal. Good luck!
> 
> Garfie, good luck this cycle!
> 
> Mariah, so glad your scan went well! That's very comforting.
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> AFM, CD 19 today. I'm getting my usual cramps now so I'm pretty sure I'm expecting AF. I have some leftover Femara, so I'm going to take that next cycle.
> 
> Yesterday I had to put down my sweet guinea pig Rylo. He had bladder stones for a while, and the pain just got to be too much. It was the first time I've ever had to put down a pet. Ugh. It was just awful. I think it's harder for me because I don't have kids, and he was like my baby........when I'd have a bad day, I'd grab him and just having him on my lap would be comforting. I miss my fur baby...:cry: I do have another piggy, so I can still do that.

Sorry for your loss. I am a big believer that pets are family just like people are family. It's hard to lose a family member....rip Rylo


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey everyone, sorry about rylo es losing a fur baby is hard, my poor kitty has been so neglected since Stella came but she's handling it well, she still gets cuddles from daddy lol

So speaking of daddy I think he's keen on another baby!
He said the other night 'so do you think you could handle another baby' I said 'why do you want another one?' He said 'yeah maybe' 
I was against it cos my pregnancy was bad but now I think is really like a little brother for Stella, we'll see maybe down the line.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey everyone, sorry about rylo es losing a fur baby is hard, my poor kitty has been so neglected since Stella came but she's handling it well, she still gets cuddles from daddy lol
> 
> So speaking of daddy I think he's keen on another baby!
> He said the other night 'so do you think you could handle another baby' I said 'why do you want another one?' He said 'yeah maybe'
> I was against it cos my pregnancy was bad but now I think is really like a little brother for Stella, we'll see maybe down the line.

Hey Pink...Glad everything seems to be going well...I think that 2 kids is a great idea. Good thing that you and DH are both open to the idea. I hope this pregnancy goes well but judging by the last one, I prob will only have 2 kids. Pregnancy is hard for some of us!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey ladies...I haven't really been on these past few days my MS has been kinda sucky and I barely been able to leave the couch because every move I make I feel like I'm going to barf. Haha...DH and I went out Saturday but I was miserable but I pushed through it because he wanted to get out the house. We have not DTD because the idea of it makes me nauseous lol haha is that bad?!?! Well that's all for my rant!
> 
> Garfie-- Sorry to hear abt your pet! RIP Rylo
> 
> Bridgette- Fx'd for you!
> 
> Brunette- how have you been feeling? I hope this week is going well for you so far :)
> 
> Es- Thanks! Yes the scan was very reassuring!

Feeling a little blue. I should have been having my gender scan this week :(

My chart is really wacky too!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...I haven't really been on these past few days my MS has been kinda sucky and I barely been able to leave the couch because every move I make I feel like I'm going to barf. Haha...DH and I went out Saturday but I was miserable but I pushed through it because he wanted to get out the house. We have not DTD because the idea of it makes me nauseous lol haha is that bad?!?! Well that's all for my rant!
> 
> Garfie-- Sorry to hear abt your pet! RIP Rylo
> 
> Bridgette- Fx'd for you!
> 
> Brunette- how have you been feeling? I hope this week is going well for you so far :)
> 
> Es- Thanks! Yes the scan was very reassuring!
> 
> Feeling a little blue. I should have been having my gender scan this week :(
> 
> My chart is really wacky too!!Click to expand...

Ugh that sucks...sorry to hear that. I know the feeling. The week my daughter was due I was so emotional. I cried over ANYTHING! I don't think I will ever get over it...I'm hoping 2014 is the year of our rainbow babies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Brunette I know how you feel too, it's so hard not to compare where you 'would' have been now. I'd be about 16 weeks pregnant now. Today we found out my bil has booked his wedding for the day after what would have been my edd in July. It's RIDICULOUS that I am upset I know but it just feels a bit insensitive. I know they wouldn't have thought about it (they knew I was pregnant and know I had a mmc) and have just picked the best date for them. 

So sorry to hear about Rylo eswemba. I had to have my beloved cat put to sleep in December and I'm still gutted now and miss him terribly. It sounds like he had a lovely life with you and he will never be forgotten. Xx

I've got horrible heartburn. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I'm only 6 dpo. But there are demo some symptoms there already. I am going to test on Friday. Finger and toes crossed!


----------



## eyemom

Sorry ladies I can't seem to keep up lately.

ES I'm so sorry :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone.

I'm planning DD's third birthday in just under 3 weeks. But I just keep thinking I should be celebrating TWO birthdays (a 3rd and a 1st). :cry:

CD1 here. I thought it was gonna be yesterday but my body faked me out. Come on less this be the month!


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> Sorry ladies I can't seem to keep up lately.
> 
> ES I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to everyone.
> 
> I'm planning DD's third birthday in just under 3 weeks. But I just keep thinking I should be celebrating TWO birthdays (a 3rd and a 1st). :cry:
> 
> CD1 here. I thought it was gonna be yesterday but my body faked me out. Come on less this be the month!

Sorry Eyemom that you're just celebrating DD B-Day but what a beautiful little princess she is!! I know you're going to put your all into it!


----------



## nevergivingup

Pinkcasi said:


> Hey everyone, sorry about rylo es losing a fur baby is hard, my poor kitty has been so neglected since Stella came but she's handling it well, she still gets cuddles from daddy lol
> 
> So speaking of daddy I think he's keen on another baby!
> He said the other night 'so do you think you could handle another baby' I said 'why do you want another one?' He said 'yeah maybe'
> I was against it cos my pregnancy was bad but now I think is really like a little brother for Stella, we'll see maybe down the line.

Pink: Has baby fever! :happydance: Stella would love a sibling once she begins moving and crawling


----------



## nevergivingup

Mrs W 11 said:


> Brunette I know how you feel too, it's so hard not to compare where you 'would' have been now. I'd be about 16 weeks pregnant now. Today we found out my bil has booked his wedding for the day after what would have been my edd in July. It's RIDICULOUS that I am upset I know but it just feels a bit insensitive. I know they wouldn't have thought about it (they knew I was pregnant and know I had a mmc) and have just picked the best date for them.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Rylo eswemba. I had to have my beloved cat put to sleep in December and I'm still gutted now and miss him terribly. It sounds like he had a lovely life with you and he will never be forgotten. Xx
> 
> I've got horrible heartburn. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I'm only 6 dpo. But there are demo some symptoms there already. I am going to test on Friday. Finger and toes crossed!

FINGERS AND TOES, EYES is crossed for ya!!


----------



## nevergivingup

ESwemba84 said:


> Brunette, sometimes after a loss, even a very early one, our hormones can be off whack a bit, and may affect temps. It doesn't mean ovulation won't happen. Just from my experience, I've seen this happen to a lot of women on here right after a loss, and most are pregnant by now. Our bodies are pretty good at bringing our systems back to normal. Good luck!
> 
> Garfie, good luck this cycle!
> 
> Mariah, so glad your scan went well! That's very comforting.
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> AFM, CD 19 today. I'm getting my usual cramps now so I'm pretty sure I'm expecting AF. I have some leftover Femara, so I'm going to take that next cycle.
> 
> Yesterday I had to put down my sweet guinea pig Rylo. He had bladder stones for a while, and the pain just got to be too much. It was the first time I've ever had to put down a pet. Ugh. It was just awful. I think it's harder for me because I don't have kids, and he was like my baby........when I'd have a bad day, I'd grab him and just having him on my lap would be comforting. I miss my fur baby...:cry: I do have another piggy, so I can still do that.

Sorry Es about your fur baby:cry: they are so precious. I'm an animal lover and I always wanted a guinea pig but instead my dad bought me hamsters and gerbils which made my world complete but brought it down when he gave them away. So yea I know how you feel. Hug tight on the other one, he/she just as special and comforting I'm sure:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

bridget021182 said:


> hi ladies. Just an update.....no bfp yet. Hoping today might be the day. Took one late last night and nothing.

fx for you!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Got AF on 31JAN. Next one due 4MAR. Been MIA for a while. Started Clomid today. And got my hormone levels back, not sure if they are good and can't find out til end of the month.

FT4: 12.81 PMOL/L
TSH: 1.01 mIU/mL
FSH: 4.91 mIU/mL
LH: 2.68 mIU/mL


----------



## nevergivingup

DSemcho said:


> Got AF on 31JAN. Next one due 4MAR. Been MIA for a while. Started Clomid today. And got my hormone levels back, not sure if they are good and can't find out til end of the month.
> 
> FT4: 12.81 PMOL/L
> TSH: 1.01 mIU/mL
> FSH: 4.91 mIU/mL
> LH: 2.68 mIU/mL

:hugs::flower::dohh:


----------



## floridamomma

DSemcho said:


> Got AF on 31JAN. Next one due 4MAR. Been MIA for a while. Started Clomid today. And got my hormone levels back, not sure if they are good and can't find out til end of the month.
> 
> FT4: 12.81 PMOL/L
> TSH: 1.01 mIU/mL
> FSH: 4.91 mIU/mL
> LH: 2.68 mIU/mL

There should be ranges on the lab work


----------



## ESwemba84

DSemcho said:


> Got AF on 31JAN. Next one due 4MAR. Been MIA for a while. Started Clomid today. And got my hormone levels back, not sure if they are good and can't find out til end of the month.
> 
> FT4: 12.81 PMOL/L
> TSH: 1.01 mIU/mL
> FSH: 4.91 mIU/mL
> LH: 2.68 mIU/mL

Not sure about FT4, but the TSH is normal. FSH is normal also, and indicates good ovarian reserve/function. If this is a day 3 blood draw, the LH may be on the low side, but is still "normal". The LH:FSH ratio should be approximately 1:1, so LH should not be far off from the FSH value. Yours looks to be almost 1:2, with the LH being only about half of the FSH value.

I only know this because my ratio is almost identical to yours. In both of my day 3 labs, taken almost 6 months apart, my LH value was only about half of the FSH value. So my last one looked like this:

FSH 9.0
LH 4.5

My RE doesn't seem super concerned. She did say there might be an issue with ovarian function, but most likely it's a hormonal imbalance which can be treated with fertility drugs. 

If yours weren't taken on day 3 of your cycle, then this doesn't apply. Also, I'm not a doctor and my advice could be completely bogus because I don't know the whole story or know of any additional factors in your health history.

Hopefully your doc can get you on the right path!


----------



## bridget021182

about an hour ago 12 dpo i see a line do you?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test228696


----------



## eyemom

Oooh I hope that's something. It's hard to see. Can you upload it here so I can see it bigger?


----------



## bridget021182

eyemom said:


> Oooh I hope that's something. It's hard to see. Can you upload it here so I can see it bigger?

how do i upload it here?


----------



## eyemom

Hrm, I guess I don't mean upload it here. But if you have it hosted somewhere else, then you can post it here by clicking on the little picture icon (looks like a mountain with the sun overhead). Hmm I guess that is a lot of trouble, don't worry about it. ;)


----------



## bridget021182

https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w601/vanoverphoto/DSC_4603_opt_zps2277b90e.jpg


----------



## eyemom

I think I can see a shadow but I'm just not sure!


----------



## ESwemba84

I don't see anything, sorry.


----------



## Unexpected212

I don't really see anything either but it might just be early and sometimes its easier to see the line in real life.


----------



## garfie

Bridget - I'm not seeing anything sorry :hugs: is this the first time you have temped?

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't see anything but I'm on my phone. Good Luck!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I can't see the line but I agree it's much easier to see faint lines in real life. Good luck, test again tomorrow. If its bfp hopefully it will be darker tomorrow.

I'm feeling down today :-( I was enjoying the tww up until today but today I've felt really sad and negative. I think af is on the way. X

How's everyone else feeling? X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> I think I can see a shadow but I'm just not sure!

Love the profile picture. You and your daughter are beautiful. I hope you guys have a ball at her Bday party!

Hope all you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> I can't see the line but I agree it's much easier to see faint lines in real life. Good luck, test again tomorrow. If its bfp hopefully it will be darker tomorrow.
> 
> I'm feeling down today :-( I was enjoying the tww up until today but today I've felt really sad and negative. I think af is on the way. X
> 
> How's everyone else feeling? X

I'm sorry you're feeling sad today, that sucks! The TWW is like an emotional roller coaster. Don't get too discouraged! Why do you think AF is on it's way? How many DPO are you? 

I'm doing "OK" today. MS & fatigue are getting the best of me and my DH is suffering. I'm just not in the mood for ANYTHING....I try not to complain about my Morning Sickness on the thread because I don't want to sound ungrateful or insensitive. I know we all have our struggles with conceiving or keeping a pregnancy :cry: So I don't want to offend anyway, sorry. I'm just venting. Hope you ladies can forgive me :nope:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

bridget021182 said:


> https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w601/vanoverphoto/DSC_4603_opt_zps2277b90e.jpg

Can't really see anything because I'm on my phone but Fx'd for your BFP!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mariahs mum, I know exactly how you feel, I felt the same with the pregnancy I lost. I felt so ill and was really struggling but felt so guilty and selfish moaning. But pregnancy is really tough and we are all here to support you. As much as we all want our bfps we understand how ill and tired you must be feeling. Don't feel bad at all. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. 

I think I'm cd7 so it's very early days. Basically you hit the nail on the head when you said it was an emotional roller coaster, that's exactly how I feel. I knw I just need o be patient. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I meant 7 dpo not cd7! X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Mariahs mum, I know exactly how you feel, I felt the same with the pregnancy I lost. I felt so ill and was really struggling but felt so guilty and selfish moaning. But pregnancy is really tough and we are all here to support you. As much as we all want our bfps we understand how ill and tired you must be feeling. Don't feel bad at all. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I think I'm cd7 so it's very early days. Basically you hit the nail on the head when you said it was an emotional roller coaster, that's exactly how I feel. I knw I just need o be patient. Xx

Thanks for the reassurance. I just wanted to make sure I didn't offend anyone. My last pregnancy was a little rougher than this one. I had cramping, bleeding, constant nausea, migraines and fatigue. I lost 24lbs by the time I was 6 months :nope: So this one I'm glad I'm not cramping or bleeding. 

Well 7DPO is smack dead in the middle of the TWW so I understand your feelings today. I usually drive myself crazy symptom spotting than chicken out of testing early haha. So I know EXACTLY how u feel. Fx'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm glad this pregnancy has been a little kinder to you, you deserve it. Your last one sounds very difficult. I've been lucky both times with nausea and exhaustedness but not full on morning sickness so I guess I was lucky. 

Thank you. I know I'll test before 14 dpo if af hasn't arrived. It's just odd that I felt so fine and positive and then bam, suddenly very sad. Hopefully ill feel better again tomorrow. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey Girls,

Hope everyone is doing Ok. I haven't been posting much as I am trying to spend less time on BnB. TTC is taking over my life!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> I'm glad this pregnancy has been a little kinder to you, you deserve it. Your last one sounds very difficult. I've been lucky both times with nausea and exhaustedness but not full on morning sickness so I guess I was lucky.
> 
> Thank you. I know I'll test before 14 dpo if af hasn't arrived. It's just odd that I felt so fine and positive and then bam, suddenly very sad. Hopefully ill feel better again tomorrow. X

Thank you i do appreciate that. Yes the last one was really rough, this one too lol. You were definitely lucky with just the nausea, I get full blown morning sickness all day. Haven't thrown up yet because I've been preventing myself haha I hate the feeling so I will fight it. :haha:

I'm sure in a day or so you will feel better. I think it's because we want that BFP soooooo bad, we convince ourselves we'll never get it! It's natural and I'm hoping 14DPO will bring that BFP!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mowat

Good luck with your wait Mrs W. I totally know what you mean about the depression setting in! I'm usually fine until about 4 or 5dpo, and then I start thinking I'm totally out. Ugh, not looking forward to another TWW.


----------



## Pinkee

Hey Ladies, I'm just waiting to O. Taking my opks on the cbfm, all lows so far. Le Sigh.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well i am out for feb as AF arrived on the 3rd of feb next testing date for me is 3rd march. I lost a baby on the 6th december my 1st one after 5 healthy pregnancies and babies. x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear af is here lesh. 

Brunette :hugs: I understand how you feel, it's taking over my life too. I'm completely obsessed. If af comes this cycle ill try harder to step back next cycle. It is difficult and we are all here for you x

Mariah I absolutely hate being sick too, I'd do anything to stop myself being sick so I'm grateful I've only had nausea in my last two pregnancys but of course ill take full on vomiting if that's what it takes. I hope yours starts to ease soon xx

Mowat the tww sucks, I feel like time has stood still ha ha! I can't stop analysing everything. I'm just keeping fingers & toes crossed.


----------



## nevergivingup

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Well i am out for feb as AF arrived on the 3rd of feb next testing date for me is 3rd march. I lost a baby on the 6th december my 1st one after 5 healthy pregnancies and babies. x

Sorry that Selfish witch came!! Sorry to hear about your lost, MY FX FOR YOU!


----------



## ESwemba84

Good morning everyone! Here's some PMA to get you through your hump day!!

I'm pretty sure I'm waiting on AF, as I have been a complete biatch to my dear husband the last couple days. And crampy. I should expect her anywhere from tomorrow to next Monday. Unless by divine intervention something miraculous happens. But I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Well i am out for feb as AF arrived on the 3rd of feb next testing date for me is 3rd march. I lost a baby on the 6th december my 1st one after 5 healthy pregnancies and babies. x

Sorry to hear abt your loss...Fx'd for BFP on March 3rd


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Good morning everyone! Here's some PMA to get you through your hump day!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm waiting on AF, as I have been a complete biatch to my dear husband the last couple days. And crampy. I should expect her anywhere from tomorrow to next Monday. Unless by divine intervention something miraculous happens. But I'm not holding my breath!

Fx'd that AF doesn't come. You deserve it...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing Ok. I haven't been posting much as I am trying to spend less time on BnB. TTC is taking over my life!

Take all the time you need. TTC is draining and sometimes we have to remind ourselves to take a break and regain our sanity. I completely understand. We'll miss ya!


----------



## brunettebimbo

O I'm not leaving just trying not to post as much :lol:

Just been to the Doctors, I've got my results back, hormones are normal, thyroid is normal etc. Doctor still none the wiser. I've to keep a headache diary and go back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> O I'm not leaving just trying not to post as much :lol:
> 
> Just been to the Doctors, I've got my results back, hormones are normal, thyroid is normal etc. Doctor still none the wiser. I've to keep a headache diary and go back in 2 weeks.

OOOOOOO :haha:

Well it's good to hear that everything checked out at the doctors.


----------



## brunettebimbo

This appeared just as we got home. Fingers crossed its a sign of good things to come!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nevergivingup

Hoping Great things come your way Brunette!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> This appeared just as we got home. Fingers crossed its a sign of good things to come!

I hope so too!!


----------



## Starry Night

After my losses I always took rainbows as a sign. Hope this was your little sign!

lesh07 - I'm sorry to hear about your loss and that AF has arrived. I hope you get your lucky bfp in March!

ES - I'm even more of a biatch while pregnant than when PMSing. I really hope you get your miracle.


----------



## mowat

Hmm, temp jump this morning. Not sure what's going on. I never ovulate this early---wouldn't think the new meds would make me ovulate earlier than normal. Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## bridget021182

here is todays test 13 dpo
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test229130


----------



## brunettebimbo

No ifs or buts about that Bridget! Congratulations :)


----------



## bridget021182

Think I might use a FRER now to see the line there


----------



## mowat

Nice one Bridget!


----------



## mowat

Holy stomach cramps! What is going on! Anyone have intense cramps before ovulation? Not sure what's happening, but I'm in crazy pain. I was out walking the dogs in the woods, and I felt like laying down on the trail, and not getting up. Just took and opk and it's barely there. Have another Clomid headache too. I've had some mild cramping with ovulation before (usually on the day), but nothing like this! Not sure how we'll be able to bed if I feel like this!


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Holy stomach cramps! What is going on! Anyone have intense cramps before ovulation? Not sure what's happening, but I'm in crazy pain. I was out walking the dogs in the woods, and I felt like laying down on the trail, and not getting up. Just took and opk and it's barely there. Have another Clomid headache too. I've had some mild cramping with ovulation before (usually on the day), but nothing like this! Not sure how we'll be able to bed if I feel like this!

Aww I hope the pain lets up. Sounds awful. Ever since I have had the baby, I have felt these weird internal pinches out of nowhere in my lady bits area. I never felt anything like it prior to this last pregnancy. Within a week of feeling the pain, my last two periods started so I guess it is ovulation?:shrug:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mowat said:


> Holy stomach cramps! What is going on! Anyone have intense cramps before ovulation? Not sure what's happening, but I'm in crazy pain. I was out walking the dogs in the woods, and I felt like laying down on the trail, and not getting up. Just took and opk and it's barely there. Have another Clomid headache too. I've had some mild cramping with ovulation before (usually on the day), but nothing like this! Not sure how we'll be able to bed if I feel like this!

Oh wow. I hope it's nothing serious and doesn't prevent you and DH from doing the deed! Hoping for the best!


----------



## Starry Night

bridget - I see a line so here's an early congratulations!

mowat - I've had months where I got bad ovulation cramps. I can't remember if any of those times were in my bfp months or not. Maybe your body is adjusting to the meds?


----------



## eyemom

mowat said:


> Holy stomach cramps! What is going on! Anyone have intense cramps before ovulation? Not sure what's happening, but I'm in crazy pain. I was out walking the dogs in the woods, and I felt like laying down on the trail, and not getting up. Just took and opk and it's barely there. Have another Clomid headache too. I've had some mild cramping with ovulation before (usually on the day), but nothing like this! Not sure how we'll be able to bed if I feel like this!

Ok well I've done one Clomid cycle so far (I take it CD 5-9) and I had no hot flashes, no headaches, barely-there cramping at times, but I did have some other weirdness:

Night _before_ +opk - cramping like what you described. It hit in the middle of the night, so I was too delirious to really take note of what was going on. I mean I spent my first hour of labor thinking I didn't want to get up to pee. But it was definitely enough that I couldn't go back to sleep and I felt a bit nauseated. Intense cramping on both sides.

Next morning, almost forgot about it until I went to bathroom and saw blood. Did another OPK, still negative (but closer to positive)

Evening: +OPK

Messaged Dr's office, he said he thought I'd ovulated. I was like...really, even before my LH surge? But he still suspected it was ovulation. He said if the cramping and/or bleeding continued, I should go in to get checked out and have an u/s to make sure it's not a cyst. But everything went back to normal (no cramping, bleeding stopped), so I guess there was no concern.

FF put my cross hairs on this day though (same day as +opk)...I had a huge temp spike the next morning.

Rest of the cycle was normal, but (sorry TMI ahead) AF is here and today I passed a HUGE chunk of endometrial tissue.

Anyway, sorry you're not feeling well. :( Hope you're feeling better in time to get busy. ;)


----------



## mowat

Thanks for listening to my whining ladies----what are friends for! The worst of the pain lasted just over an hour, and then I had another couple of hours of milder pain. When it was at its worst I was breathing like I was in labour! Crazy. I've had mild cramps around ovulation before, but I don't know that I've had anything like this.

Hmmm, "chunk" Eye? What's that all about? Did you have a hysteroscopy before Christmas?


----------



## eyemom

yes, I say I dropped trucks that cycle, not eggs!

I don't know what it's all about, but Dr. Google suggests it's not abnormal. I mean the uterine lining has to come out somehow with each period, just usually it's in tinier bits. It's still kinda freaky though. I don't think it could be pg-related. I didn't have the hysteroscopy...never have. Must have been someone else. ;)


----------



## Unexpected212

Bridget - I can see that a mile off congratulations!!

Mowat - When I was younger I used to get really bad mid cycle cramps I even went to the doctor who said it's probably ovulation. When I started trying for a baby I didn't notice them as much. Hoping it's ovulation for you x


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi Guys

Feeling really shaken today :( Had awful nightmares all night where I started bleeding and the doctor told me my baby had died.

Thinking I'm getting nervous because I have a scan saturday and then one in 2 weeks for the Nuchal test and I'm panicking something will be wrong.

I really hate the fact I had to have a miscarriage it's made enjoying being pregnant so flipping hard :(


----------



## garfie

Mowat - Hoping it meant a strong Ovulation for you:happydance: I have also had bad pains around O so fingers crossed for you

Bridget - :happydance: congrats hun that's a nice line

Eye - I remember after my first mc trying every month and then the month I got pg I had the AF from hell - clotting, losing so much brown yuk - I put it down to drinking grapefruit juice/endometerosis - but to my surprise I was pg :happydance: so fingers crossed

Unexpected - Aw hun I know exactly where you are coming from and so do most girls on this thread unfortunately - I am sure your scan will be perfect:cloud9:

AFM - I am 9DPO and still testing:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Garfie :) Hope you get your BFP this cycle x


----------



## bridget021182

here is my frer from last night
https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w601/vanoverphoto/edit1_zps40fffea9.jpg
https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w601/vanoverphoto/edit1invert_zpsef961d1c.jpg
my test from today looks identical. waiting on the doc office to open so he can order some betas


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - sorry that your AF is treating you so roughly. Passing clots and chunks is so disconcerting. I hope it settles down today and acts more normally. When my cycles get heavy I just take it easy as possible. Take care. :hugs:

mowat - glad the bad cramps didn't last too long. Good luck as you chase that egg!

unexpected - miscarriage nightmares are horrifying. I've had some bad ones with this pregnancy that felt SO real. I always had to spend the next day convincing myself it was just a dream. I still get nightmares about bleeding and such from time to time. They're just dreams. Good luck with your scan on Saturday.

garfie - good luck with testing! I hope you get your bfp!!:dust:

bridget - how did your test with the FRER turn out? EDIT: we posted at the same time. I definitely see a line in the first photo. Good luck with the betas but I would think you are pregnant. :)


----------



## bridget021182

Starry Night said:


> eyemom - sorry that your AF is treating you so roughly. Passing clots and chunks is so disconcerting. I hope it settles down today and acts more normally. When my cycles get heavy I just take it easy as possible. Take care. :hugs:
> 
> mowat - glad the bad cramps didn't last too long. Good luck as you chase that egg!
> 
> unexpected - miscarriage nightmares are horrifying. I've had some bad ones with this pregnancy that felt SO real. I always had to spend the next day convincing myself it was just a dream. I still get nightmares about bleeding and such from time to time. They're just dreams. Good luck with your scan on Saturday.
> 
> garfie - good luck with testing! I hope you get your bfp!!:dust:
> 
> bridget - how did your test with the FRER turn out?

i just posted it


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat, I'm glad the cramping eased up. I'm hoping that meant a good egg was released!

Eye, I had a "chunk" experience after my HSG cycle, and it freaked me the hell out. That was last summer, and I haven't had it since. I hope it cleared the way for a fresh lining perfect for implantation for you!

Garfie, good luck!!

Unexpected, I can imagine how scared you must be. I hope you have a reassuring scan, and are able to have less anxiety about something going wrong. A lot of women I've talked to had a MC their first pregnancy, and now have healthy kids. Keep us updated!


----------



## adav18

Hi Ladies,

Hopefully I am doing this right! Haven't been on the site for a while.

I miscarried on January 14, 2014. I bled for 8 days and we started BDing, 3 days after bleeding stopped. I do not use OPK's or temp and I was just curious on what CD right after a miscarriage did you receive your BFP? The reason I was asking for CD is because I'm not sure when/if I ovulated. I also started my first CD with the first day bleeding from miscarriage. I also had some spotting (few hours, light pink) on CD 17, when wiping and just quarter sized on pad (sorry, tmi). Possibly implantation bleeding, if O'ed 3 days after I stopped bleeding? My breasts have also been VERY VERY sore the last few days. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

BTW: Went in Monday (2.3.14) and HCG levels were negative. 2 weeks prior to that, I was at a 12 (3 days after bleeding stopped).


----------



## bridget021182

i called the doc office and they said they would draw hcg with titers not sure if that is a beta or not.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Omg unexpected I read your post wrong and thought you said you had lost the baby then I read again and it was a nightmare I freaked out! So glad it was just a dream, I know it's hard to not worry I felt the same you feel like the innocence and joy is taken from the pregnancy, but it gets better believe me.

Starry 24 weeks :happydance: boy? Girl? Have you had your scan?

Congrats Bridget! 

Everyone kisses all around good luck for bfps!!

For me *sigh* the weather here is just rain rain rain and there is apparently a crocodile in one of our rivers and just so you know I'm in the uk, we do not have crocodiles here, it's a very exciting hoax ha ha


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Eswemba :) I know there is every chance things will be ok. I had a live birth with my first pregnancy and then sadly the miscarriage. Even the consultant when I had the miscarriage told me because of my age and the fact I'd had a live birth it was probably random/chromosonal and that I'd probably carry my next baby to term...it's still so hard to relax. Pregnancy and new life is such a miracle sometimes it feels too good to be true. Sometimes I look at my son and think how did I grow that?!

Bridget - I'm not sure what that is? But good luck and hope your levels come back positive for pregnancy. 

Pink - Oops sorry didn't mean to scare you! I woke up convinced I'd go to the bathroom and see bleeding but I didn't and I listened to the heartbeat with my doppler to reassure myself.

I live in the UK too and oh my gosh the rain!!! It feels like it's rained for weeks on end. I got absoloutley SOAKED on the way home from work yesterday.


----------



## Starry Night

bridget - beta is the same as hcg draw. My doctors have always called them "betas" but when I am shown the results they have "hcg" beside the number.

pink - yes, I have had my scan and I'm going to have a little girl. :cloud9: I've already spent all my money on clothes. :haha: My mom has also gone nuts. Between what I bought (including some second hand stuff for really cheap) and the unisex stuff from DS I think I'm set for the first 6 months for sure. I have 3 shopping bags stuffed full of clothes up to size 2. I am reusing all of DS' jeans and overalls. I think if they're paired with girly tops it won't matter those first few years.

And I can't believe that Stella is 2 months old already! Wow! I hope the rain stops soon and they catch that crocodile. ;)


----------



## bridget021182

well i had a qualitative test done last week and found out that is just a yes or no


----------



## mowat

The cycle I got pregnant right after my second miscarriage, I got a positive on cd33. I believe I counted the first day of miscarriage bleeding as cd1, but I could be off by a day or two. I usually have a about a 29 day cycle. Hope that helps! When are you going to test?


----------



## adav18

Hi Mowat, thanks for the information! I already tested as of yesterday and was BFN. Could still be too early (I'm hoping) and will test next Tuesday, which will be 1 day before my regular 28 day cycle.


----------



## adav18

Did you test at all before that and when if so?


----------



## mowat

No, I just tested that day for the first time.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Feeling really shaken today :( Had awful nightmares all night where I started bleeding and the doctor told me my baby had died.
> 
> Thinking I'm getting nervous because I have a scan saturday and then one in 2 weeks for the Nuchal test and I'm panicking something will be wrong.
> 
> I really hate the fact I had to have a miscarriage it's made enjoying being pregnant so flipping hard :(

OMG I had the same nightmare that I had a miscarriage with my last preg and I woke up crying. I know how scary it can be to have those nightmares and spending the whole day convincing yourself that IT WASN'T REAL. Like you, I was reassured after my preterm labor, because I made it so far in my pregnancy and there was a specific reason (infection) for preterm labor I should be able to carry full term next time if we take precautions. 

It's definitely normal to have those nightmares and fears especially after what you've experienced!


----------



## ESwemba84

So, I think AF is here. It never fails. I bought an HPT because I thought I had a doc appt tomorrow, so I wanted to give a definitive answer to the chance of pregnancy question. AF always gets me right when I get home from buying those damn things.

I had brown when I wiped, then nothing, but now I'm definitely feeling the familiar super cramps. Ugh......on to the next cycle. Again.


----------



## mowat

Sorry Eswemba. I say definitely try the femera next cycle!

More weird cramping today, but nothing like yesterday. Still getting a negative opk. Hmmm. Perhaps I'm laying a whole carton of eggs?


----------



## nevergivingup

ESwemba84 said:


> So, I think AF is here. It never fails. I bought an HPT because I thought I had a doc appt tomorrow, so I wanted to give a definitive answer to the chance of pregnancy question. AF always gets me right when I get home from buying those damn things.
> 
> I had brown when I wiped, then nothing, but now I'm definitely feeling the familiar super cramps. Ugh......on to the next cycle. Again.


:cry::thumbup::growlmad::nope::hugs::shrug: Definitely and emotional roller coaster :growlmad: So sorry ES:nope:


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Sorry Eswemba. I say definitely try the femera next cycle!
> 
> More weird cramping today, but nothing like yesterday. Still getting a negative opk. Hmmm. Perhaps I'm laying a whole carton of eggs?

Hope your body gives you an answer soon!! And to think we take such good care of them(our bodies) for them not to be so generous in return:shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Eswemba :hugs:

Mowat I feel like that this month! FX for us both :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry eswemba x

I tested this morning. Bfn :nope:


----------



## garfie

Es - So sorry hun - but you never know :winkwink:

Mowat - Let's hope this is a good sign for you :happydance:

Mrs W - Sorry about your BFN - me too:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry garfie. Do you think it was just too early? What dpo are you? X


----------



## Laelani

It's official ladies I got my :bfp: this morning! Going to the doctor tonight to confirm. 

Sorry to those the AF witch got, congrats to those who also got their bfp, and loads of :dust: to those of you still waiting. <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :)


----------



## Starry Night

ES - I'm so sorry about AF. It really isn't fair that you have to keep waiting. I hope your turn comes soon! :hugs:

garfie - I am sorry about the bfn. Have you always gotten early bfps in the past?

Mrs W - sorry for the bfn. When is AF due or has she arrived? 

laelani - congratulations!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :baby:


----------



## ESwemba84

Yup, AF got me. There are 2 positives I am taking out of this situation:

1) I can stop feeling bloated and achy now, which I really didn't start having AF cramps until last night, as opposed to the week long cramps I've had previously.
And 2) I'm having clots, which for most of you on here isn't a big deal and not out of the ordinary, but I haven't had clots with AF since before I was pregnant (ended in a MC) in the spring of 2012. This means my lining may have been good! And I'm actually excited to select 'heavy' flow on FF......another thing I haven't done since my MC. 

At this point I've lost about 55-60 lbs so I'm hoping this has something to do with the normalization of AF. I think I will start Femara on Sunday, which will be day 3. Will it matter if I take it without taking the trigger shot?


----------



## garfie

Es - Glad you can see the positives - onwards and upwards eh? - not got a clue about femera but wish you luck this cycle:happydance:

Starry - I have got squinters in the past from anywhere between 8-11DPO - I did get a hellova nasty evap this morning - but I have to guard my heart right:wacko:

Mrs W - I am 10DPO - so possibly a bit early - but what can I say I am a POAS addict :haha: and to be honest I have to start prog supp as soon as the BFP comes in:winkwink:

Lae - Congrats hun :happydance:

If I'm not pregnant this month - I will fall hard I just know it - BD was pretty good, used pre seed (sort of) a cracking POS OPK, temps have behaved and have had nasty evaps since 8DPO but as I said I have to guard my heart after having had it broken so many times:cry:

So tomorrow I will test again:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> It's official ladies I got my :bfp: this morning! Going to the doctor tonight to confirm.
> 
> Sorry to those the AF witch got, congrats to those who also got their bfp, and loads of :dust: to those of you still waiting. <3

WOW CONGRATS :baby::baby::thumbup::hugs: hope you have a successful 9months


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Yup, AF got me. There are 2 positives I am taking out of this situation:
> 
> 1) I can stop feeling bloated and achy now, which I really didn't start having AF cramps until last night, as opposed to the week long cramps I've had previously.
> And 2) I'm having clots, which for most of you on here isn't a big deal and not out of the ordinary, but I haven't had clots with AF since before I was pregnant (ended in a MC) in the spring of 2012. This means my lining may have been good! And I'm actually excited to select 'heavy' flow on FF......another thing I haven't done since my MC.
> 
> At this point I've lost about 55-60 lbs so I'm hoping this has something to do with the normalization of AF. I think I will start Femara on Sunday, which will be day 3. Will it matter if I take it without taking the trigger shot?

Well those are good signs. After my loss I had a period with no clots or tissue, then after that I had a normal cycle. Then I got my BFP...so I'm hoping this is a good sign and u get your BFP next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Sorry eswemba x
> 
> I tested this morning. Bfn :nope:

Sorry abt your BFN...are you 10DPO? Will you test again?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Sorry Eswemba :hugs:
> 
> Mowat I feel like that this month! FX for us both :dust:

Fx'd for both of you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks everyone. Yes I am only 10 dpo today (same as you garfie!), af is due on Tuesday. I'd love to say I won't test again until Tuesday but I think I'd be lying!!


----------



## Laelani

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations ^^ :)


----------



## mackjess

I've been lurking a lot (yay to colds and bugs running thru our family since Thanksgiving. I'm OVER IT) but haven't had a chance to respond. I've seen a lot of new BFPs, and want to wish you ladies a healthy and happy 9 months!! I know PAL is hard, praying for good sticky beans for you!!

Hi Garfie, Hi Kat, Hi Never, Hi Pink, Hi Tex, Hi Sweets, Hi Mowat, Hi ES!! Fx for sticky dust for my TTC ladies as well.

and ES, loving the PMA and SUPER congrats on the weight loss! That is wonderful. I stalled out on my diet and exercise and just started again. Really want to TTC in July so need to get back in shape!


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies I did get my confirmation today I am pregnant.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

bridget021182 said:


> Hi ladies I did get my confirmation today I am pregnant.

Congrats...So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## mowat

HI Mackjess! Glad you're still lurking.

Congrats Bridget and Laelani.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Bridget :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Mack - Good to see you :happydance:

Bridget - Congrats again:happydance:

AFM - 11DPO huge temp drop :cry: BFN on Superdrug and a nasty evap on blue handled IC - so not feeling as confident now:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## floridamomma

ive been so tired but congrats to all the new bfp, good luck to all who are waiting, and sorry to all the witch got.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone else feel like the wait to O is so much longer than the TWW!?


----------



## ESwemba84

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone else feel like the wait to O is so much longer than the TWW!?

Oh yes.....mine is by like 3 days, but mentally it feels like a month.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My wacky chart is not making the wait any easier. :(


----------



## Starry Night

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone else feel like the wait to O is so much longer than the TWW!?

I ovulate on CD26 so yeah....I HATED the wait for ovulation. TWW still dragged of course, but it was so hard when someone else who shared my CD1 was starting to test for bfps when I was still waiting to ovulate.

I hope your chart starts to make sense too!

bridget - congrats!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!

mackjess - hi there! I hope the illnesses finally work their way through and go away.

garfie - :hugs:

ES - I'm sorry AF caught you but I hope the heavier flow is a sign your body is making itself ready to house a beautiful rainbow.:hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

Thanks, Starry.....unfortunately after my PMA yesterday, I looks like AF was only a day long, and now I'm just getting brown spotting. And also unfortunately, this is typical of my cycles lately, and not something unusual that would lead me to believe it was implantation bleeding.

I'm considering rescheduling my hysteroscopy, because scar tissue might be causing this craziness.


----------



## mowat

Have you had a hysteroscopy Es? I can't remember. Might be a good idea to find out what's going on. I have super light cycles now, but the doctor has insisted there's nothing wrong with me. Hmmm.

Finally got some positive opks today. Will try to dtd one more time. So tired!


----------



## ESwemba84

mowat said:


> Have you had a hysteroscopy Es? I can't remember. Might be a good idea to find out what's going on. I have super light cycles now, but the doctor has insisted there's nothing wrong with me. Hmmm.
> 
> Finally got some positive opks today. Will try to dtd one more time. So tired!

Not yet....I had an HSG, which was normal. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## LeahLou

AF for me too ladies! CD 4 so the wait for O begins again... Although I'd rather not have another November baby since our DD is one. We're NTNP till April. Then we're going "hardcore" as my DH put it. He decided in the shower the other day that it was time because I'm just so disheartened after last year. FX we get our late winter/spring baby!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry leahlou. Garfie has af turned up? Times like this I wish I temped so I could see if my temp has dipped. 

I'm 12 dpo today. Had another bfn yesterday and have promised no more testing until Wednesday when if she hasn't shown ill be 1 day late. But I have had some brown cm so I'm guessing she's on her way. I feel more af like than pregnant I think.

Brunette I hate all the waiting involved with ttc. I'm so impatient!!


----------



## floridamomma

I had a hysteroscopy in December and they said I would bleed a lot I didn't then but my next af was heavier and lasted longer where before it had only been like 1 day light flow 1 day medium and spotting by they might. And I got my Bfp the cycle after. You have to wait a full 30 days before becoming pregnant because they give you methotrexate. I had my test on sec 18 ovulated jan 17. I am hoping I'll catch they after hysteroscopy magic and deliver a full term healthy baby


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm hoping it will make my periods heavier. I've been freaking myself out thinking of everything that could have caused less than 24 hours of bleeding. Yesterday I had a migraine and expected I'd start bleeding again, but nothing. I took a test this morning, bfn. Then I started crying because then I convinced myself I'm entering into menopause. I'm going to call my RE tomorrow and schedule something.


----------



## mackjess

I started taking baby aspirin after my first loss because I always had such light periods. It seemed to help out.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies just popping in. Was swamped at work and now I'm sick. :( 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## mowat

My AF is only 48 hours at most. I used to have a longer length, but I think it's been shorter for a couple of years now. I take aspirin, but it doesn't seem to have made a difference flow wise. When they measured the lining at my last hysteroscopy it was in the acceptable range. I think having the hysteroscopy would be a good reassurance Eswemba. It's an easy procedure and you'll probably feel better about things afterwards!


----------



## mowat

Hope you feel better soon Eye!


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies just popping in. Was swamped at work and now I'm sick. :(
> 
> :hugs: to you all

:flower: Hope you feel Better soon Eyemom:hugs:


----------



## ESwemba84

So, I took another look at my test from this morning like 20 minutes after the time limit, and I'm not sure what to make of it. I'm pretty sure it's a nasty evap, but the optimistic side of me wants to believe there might be a chance. What do you guys think?

https://i.imgur.com/FGSosmE.jpg

(I never use blue dye tests, but these were on sale, so I decided to try them.....and I'm on my ipad so I can't upload....just go to the link.)


----------



## mowat

Wow, Es! Don't know what to think of that.


----------



## Laelani

I am not sure what to make of that either...

I would recommend taking a different test.


----------



## eyemom

blue dye + after the time limit makes me nervous...does sound like a recipe for an evap, but can't help but have a little hope. Are you going to test again in the morning? GL! <3 <3


----------



## ESwemba84

eyemom said:


> blue dye + after the time limit makes me nervous...does sound like a recipe for an evap, but can't help but have a little hope. Are you going to test again in the morning? GL! <3 <3

Yep....I got a FRER. I'm honestly expecting a stark white negative.


----------



## floridamomma

Yeah that test is confusing. Hopefully you'll get Bfp on frer. 
Afm I also recommend the hysteroscopy it was just a little painful as you get an injection for pain but there isn't anything quite like the ob looking in your uterus and giving you the all clear. Also if there is anything going on the hysteroscopy is the perfect way to find out because they actually look inside of your uterus


----------



## brunettebimbo

If that's an evap it's a bloody nasty one!! Good Luck with your FRER!


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck Eswemba.

With this BFP I had a day of bleeding, assumed I'd started my period and even went out and had a few drinks. Then it stopped by the evening and I got the faintest positive on a FRER.

Hoping this is it for you xx

Get well soon Eyemom xx

Lots of baby dust to everyone and congratulations to those that had their BFP's :)

I'm officially all booked in with my midwife. They were pushing me to go for a midwife led unit but I insisted on a consultant led unit which they have said they will let me go too. Although I am low risk I had everything go wrong last time, cord compression, delayed labour, forceps etc.

My scan on Saturday was great too. Measuring spot on with a good heartbeat :)


----------



## nevergivingup

ESwemba: That test maybe was getting you ready for the BFP that you'll get this morning!!!! My darn fingers are soooo crossed ES I so hope this is it. Don't lose hope.


----------



## DSemcho

nevergivingup said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Got AF on 31JAN. Next one due 4MAR. Been MIA for a while. Started Clomid today. And got my hormone levels back, not sure if they are good and can't find out til end of the month.
> 
> FT4: 12.81 PMOL/L
> TSH: 1.01 mIU/mL
> FSH: 4.91 mIU/mL
> LH: 2.68 mIU/mL
> 
> :hugs::flower::dohh:Click to expand...




floridamomma said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Got AF on 31JAN. Next one due 4MAR. Been MIA for a while. Started Clomid today. And got my hormone levels back, not sure if they are good and can't find out til end of the month.
> 
> FT4: 12.81 PMOL/L
> TSH: 1.01 mIU/mL
> FSH: 4.91 mIU/mL
> LH: 2.68 mIU/mL
> 
> There should be ranges on the lab workClick to expand...




ESwemba84 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Got AF on 31JAN. Next one due 4MAR. Been MIA for a while. Started Clomid today. And got my hormone levels back, not sure if they are good and can't find out til end of the month.
> 
> FT4: 12.81 PMOL/L
> TSH: 1.01 mIU/mL
> FSH: 4.91 mIU/mL
> LH: 2.68 mIU/mL
> 
> Not sure about FT4, but the TSH is normal. FSH is normal also, and indicates good ovarian reserve/function. If this is a day 3 blood draw, the LH may be on the low side, but is still "normal". The LH:FSH ratio should be approximately 1:1, so LH should not be far off from the FSH value. Yours looks to be almost 1:2, with the LH being only about half of the FSH value.
> 
> I only know this because my ratio is almost identical to yours. In both of my day 3 labs, taken almost 6 months apart, my LH value was only about half of the FSH value. So my last one looked like this:
> 
> FSH 9.0
> LH 4.5
> 
> My RE doesn't seem super concerned. She did say there might be an issue with ovarian function, but most likely it's a hormonal imbalance which can be treated with fertility drugs.
> 
> If yours weren't taken on day 3 of your cycle, then this doesn't apply. Also, I'm not a doctor and my advice could be completely bogus because I don't know the whole story or know of any additional factors in your health history.
> 
> Hopefully your doc can get you on the right path!Click to expand...

Thanks all.... There were ranges, but like ES said the one seemed on the low side to me. Idk when I'll be able to see a doctor because the women's health doctor just PCS'ed (moved) and they dunno when they are getting another in.

Took Clomid on CD4 - 7 at 50mg. OPK's look promising so far.


----------



## DSemcho

ESwemba84 said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> blue dye + after the time limit makes me nervous...does sound like a recipe for an evap, but can't help but have a little hope. Are you going to test again in the morning? GL! <3 <3
> 
> Yep....I got a FRER. I'm honestly expecting a stark white negative.Click to expand...

I'm leaning about 85% evap.... But I'm wondering to.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Good luck Eswemba.
> 
> With this BFP I had a day of bleeding, assumed I'd started my period and even went out and had a few drinks. Then it stopped by the evening and I got the faintest positive on a FRER.
> 
> Hoping this is it for you xx
> 
> Get well soon Eyemom xx
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone and congratulations to those that had their BFP's :)
> 
> I'm officially all booked in with my midwife. They were pushing me to go for a midwife led unit but I insisted on a consultant led unit which they have said they will let me go too. Although I am low risk I had everything go wrong last time, cord compression, delayed labour, forceps etc.
> 
> My scan on Saturday was great too. Measuring spot on with a good heartbeat :)

Congrats Unexpected I'm so happy for u...I'm glad the scan went well...I wish I could go to a midwife but unfortunately I am high risk because of my short cervix...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> So, I took another look at my test from this morning like 20 minutes after the time limit, and I'm not sure what to make of it. I'm pretty sure it's a nasty evap, but the optimistic side of me wants to believe there might be a chance. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FGSosmE.jpg
> 
> (I never use blue dye tests, but these were on sale, so I decided to try them.....and I'm on my ipad so I can't upload....just go to the link.)

I have my Fx'd for you that this is a good sign. I always look at my negative test up to 30mins afterwards and I have NEVER. Seen a line appear. So maybe the FRER will just reinforce this BFP us have recvd...GOOD LUCK


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Yeah that test is confusing. Hopefully you'll get Bfp on frer.
> Afm I also recommend the hysteroscopy it was just a little painful as you get an injection for pain but there isn't anything quite like the ob looking in your uterus and giving you the all clear. Also if there is anything going on the hysteroscopy is the perfect way to find out because they actually look inside of your uterus

Hey...how is the pregnancy going? How have you been feeling?


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Eswemba.
> 
> With this BFP I had a day of bleeding, assumed I'd started my period and even went out and had a few drinks. Then it stopped by the evening and I got the faintest positive on a FRER.
> 
> Hoping this is it for you xx
> 
> Get well soon Eyemom xx
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone and congratulations to those that had their BFP's :)
> 
> I'm officially all booked in with my midwife. They were pushing me to go for a midwife led unit but I insisted on a consultant led unit which they have said they will let me go too. Although I am low risk I had everything go wrong last time, cord compression, delayed labour, forceps etc.
> 
> My scan on Saturday was great too. Measuring spot on with a good heartbeat :)
> 
> Congrats Unexpected I'm so happy for u...I'm glad the scan went well...I wish I could go to a midwife but unfortunately I am high risk because of my short cervix...Click to expand...

I was booked in on the midwife led unit last time and it was easy because the consultant led unit was just next door so they moved me there. Now the two are like half an hour away from eachother so if something did go wrong a half hour journey is far too long for my liking to get to a doctor or emergency C section.

Hows things going with your pregnancy? You feeling any better sickness wise?


----------



## ESwemba84

It was most definitely an evap. I'll stick with FRER and $$ store tests with the pink dye from now on. 

So I'm going to schedule my hysteroscopy and go from there. Uggggggggghhhhhhh.........having a baby should not be this difficult! And expensive...


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm sorry to hear it was an evap :( Evil blue dye tests!


----------



## eyemom

Well poop sorry ES :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Eswemba.
> 
> With this BFP I had a day of bleeding, assumed I'd started my period and even went out and had a few drinks. Then it stopped by the evening and I got the faintest positive on a FRER.
> 
> Hoping this is it for you xx
> 
> Get well soon Eyemom xx
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone and congratulations to those that had their BFP's :)
> 
> I'm officially all booked in with my midwife. They were pushing me to go for a midwife led unit but I insisted on a consultant led unit which they have said they will let me go too. Although I am low risk I had everything go wrong last time, cord compression, delayed labour, forceps etc.
> 
> My scan on Saturday was great too. Measuring spot on with a good heartbeat :)
> 
> Congrats Unexpected I'm so happy for u...I'm glad the scan went well...I wish I could go to a midwife but unfortunately I am high risk because of my short cervix...Click to expand...
> 
> I was booked in on the midwife led unit last time and it was easy because the consultant led unit was just next door so they moved me there. Now the two are like half an hour away from eachother so if something did go wrong a half hour journey is far too long for my liking to get to a doctor or emergency C section.
> 
> Hows things going with your pregnancy? You feeling any better sickness wise?Click to expand...

Gosh an hour and a half is definitely far, especially if something goes wrong. The good thing is, you are not high risk! Hopefully this pregnancy will be a lot easier on you!

So far the pregnancy is going well. I am unbelievably tired all the time. As far as the MS, it only seems to hit me while I'm eating and randomly throughout the evening. Not bad at all. How abt u?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> It was most definitely an evap. I'll stick with FRER and $$ store tests with the pink dye from now on.
> 
> So I'm going to schedule my hysteroscopy and go from there. Uggggggggghhhhhhh.........having a baby should not be this difficult! And expensive...

Sorry Es...ugh this sucks! I'm sorry things are so difficult for u. You deserve better! :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Es sorry I was hoping it was Bfp for you.
Mariah's mom it's going ok. I get nausea occasionally sore boobs very emotional. I had labs at first and am on progesterone 200mg nightly. I feel ok most of the time I actually forget I'm pregnant and it scares me due to previous loss but I remind myself with my girls I never felt anything or knew I was pregnant for months. I'm really pessimistic today about but hopefully it'll turn around. How's everything going with you and the lo? Are you going to ob soon or getting us? I have an us on the 28 tj at 7+6


----------



## mowat

It's started already. I just realized I was staring at my chart trying to figure out when I ovulated. THink it's going to be a long TWW! Anyone else waiting?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Es sorry I was hoping it was Bfp for you.
> Mariah's mom it's going ok. I get nausea occasionally sore boobs very emotional. I had labs at first and am on progesterone 200mg nightly. I feel ok most of the time I actually forget I'm pregnant and it scares me due to previous loss but I remind myself with my girls I never felt anything or knew I was pregnant for months. I'm really pessimistic today about but hopefully it'll turn around. How's everything going with you and the lo? Are you going to ob soon or getting us? I have an us on the 28 tj at 7+6

Oh I understand how u feel. After suffering a loss, the next pregnancy will be nerve-wrecking! I would say this past week my nausea hasn't been so intense. Primarily in the evening and when I eat it hits me and I have to stop. With my last pregnancy the nausea was so bad I meds to help with it so I'm actually glad it's not so intense this time. My boobs are sore too, like horrible when I take off my bra...My 12wk appt is on the 27th. You should be fine tho. I know it's hard not to stress abt it!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mowat said:


> It's started already. I just realized I was staring at my chart trying to figure out when I ovulated. THink it's going to be a long TWW! Anyone else waiting?

Good luck with the TWW...Fx'd for you
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am in the tww mowat. Mine should be nearly over thank goodness, it's been the worst ever! I'm up and down like a yo-yo. I'm feeling so sick today I was convinced I must be pregnant but nope, bfn. I must have a hug or something. :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

ES - that really sucks. I hate how hard and unfair the journey can be at times.

mowat - good luck with the TWW! I hope it goes by quickly for you and ends with a bfp.

mrs w - sorry about the bfn. Sending you a virtual hug. :hugs: Maybe get dh to give you a nice cuddle this evening.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oops I meant I must have a bug, because I feel so sick! But thank you :hug: ill def be getting dh to give me cuddles when he gets home. Xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> I am in the tww mowat. Mine should be nearly over thank goodness, it's been the worst ever! I'm up and down like a yo-yo. I'm feeling so sick today I was convinced I must be pregnant but nope, bfn. I must have a hug or something. :nope:

Sorry abt the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oops I meant I must have a bug, because I feel so sick! But thank you :hug: ill def be getting dh to give me cuddles when he gets home. Xx

Bugs suck especially when they come at the same time as AF. :hugs: I remember once getting a bad bug during AF and I had gross stuff coming out of every opening in my body. I never knew which end to stick over the toilet. :wacko::haha:


----------



## floridamomma

Mariahs Mom said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Es sorry I was hoping it was Bfp for you.
> Mariah's mom it's going ok. I get nausea occasionally sore boobs very emotional. I had labs at first and am on progesterone 200mg nightly. I feel ok most of the time I actually forget I'm pregnant and it scares me due to previous loss but I remind myself with my girls I never felt anything or knew I was pregnant for months. I'm really pessimistic today about but hopefully it'll turn around. How's everything going with you and the lo? Are you going to ob soon or getting us? I have an us on the 28 tj at 7+6
> 
> Oh I understand how u feel. After suffering a loss, the next pregnancy will be nerve-wrecking! I would say this past week my nausea hasn't been so intense. Primarily in the evening and when I eat it hits me and I have to stop. With my last pregnancy the nausea was so bad I meds to help with it so I'm actually glad it's not so intense this time. My boobs are sore too, like horrible when I take off my bra...My 12wk appt is on the 27th. You should be fine tho. I know it's hard not to stress abt it!Click to expand...

Omg! Are you at that point already. It's flying by. Are you going to do the 20 week us and find out the gender


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Es sorry I was hoping it was Bfp for you.
> Mariah's mom it's going ok. I get nausea occasionally sore boobs very emotional. I had labs at first and am on progesterone 200mg nightly. I feel ok most of the time I actually forget I'm pregnant and it scares me due to previous loss but I remind myself with my girls I never felt anything or knew I was pregnant for months. I'm really pessimistic today about but hopefully it'll turn around. How's everything going with you and the lo? Are you going to ob soon or getting us? I have an us on the 28 tj at 7+6
> 
> Oh I understand how u feel. After suffering a loss, the next pregnancy will be nerve-wrecking! I would say this past week my nausea hasn't been so intense. Primarily in the evening and when I eat it hits me and I have to stop. With my last pregnancy the nausea was so bad I meds to help with it so I'm actually glad it's not so intense this time. My boobs are sore too, like horrible when I take off my bra...My 12wk appt is on the 27th. You should be fine tho. I know it's hard not to stress abt it!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg! Are you at that point already. It's flying by. Are you going to do the 20 week us and find out the genderClick to expand...

Lol yes it is kinda flying by...oh I'm definitely finding out the gender, I can't wait...are you?


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA. Craziness has been abundant in my life lately. Someone I know got arrested for stupid stuff (not small stuff though) and her mom is so upset. I feel so bad for that family. Then lil man has an ear infection and night terrors. DH is working 7 days a week to save for not only our new one, but to help our oldest bc him and the gf are expecting as well. My father is still sick...Chemo didn't do squat. I still have yet to see a doc bc of insurance issues. Stupid insurance. DH bought me a fetal doppler and it got here today. I was able to find the heartbeat so that eased my fear. 

I hope all you ladies are doing ok.


----------



## floridamomma

Mariahs Mom said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Es sorry I was hoping it was Bfp for you.
> Mariah's mom it's going ok. I get nausea occasionally sore boobs very emotional. I had labs at first and am on progesterone 200mg nightly. I feel ok most of the time I actually forget I'm pregnant and it scares me due to previous loss but I remind myself with my girls I never felt anything or knew I was pregnant for months. I'm really pessimistic today about but hopefully it'll turn around. How's everything going with you and the lo? Are you going to ob soon or getting us? I have an us on the 28 tj at 7+6
> 
> Oh I understand how u feel. After suffering a loss, the next pregnancy will be nerve-wrecking! I would say this past week my nausea hasn't been so intense. Primarily in the evening and when I eat it hits me and I have to stop. With my last pregnancy the nausea was so bad I meds to help with it so I'm actually glad it's not so intense this time. My boobs are sore too, like horrible when I take off my bra...My 12wk appt is on the 27th. You should be fine tho. I know it's hard not to stress abt it!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg! Are you at that point already. It's flying by. Are you going to do the 20 week us and find out the genderClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yes it is kinda flying by...oh I'm definitely finding out the gender, I can't wait...are you?Click to expand...

I didn't want to, to kind of protect myself. Dh on the other hand isn't having it lol he says he wants to know asap


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA. Craziness has been abundant in my life lately. Someone I know got arrested for stupid stuff (not small stuff though) and her mom is so upset. I feel so bad for that family. Then lil man has an ear infection and night terrors. DH is working 7 days a week to save for not only our new one, but to help our oldest bc him and the gf are expecting as well. My father is still sick...Chemo didn't do squat. I still have yet to see a doc bc of insurance issues. Stupid insurance. DH bought me a fetal doppler and it got here today. I was able to find the heartbeat so that eased my fear.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing ok.

In sorry for all your going through. I hope your dad can find some peace and hoping his health can improve, congrats on all the life around you and I'm glad you hears bubs on the Doppler. Where are you from? Can You maybe pay for first exam or do they have sliding scale for people without insurance


----------



## mowat

Oh Sweetz. Thinking of you.


----------



## ESwemba84

Sweets, sounds like an ordeal. You are a strong woman! Keep pushing through all life's stressors and it'll get easier one day. I promise. 

I scheduled my hysteroscopy for April 10th. I'm looking forward to it. In this case, I really hope they find something they can remove easily!


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz - :hug: What a stressful place to be. I hope something eases for you soon so you can just relax and be excited for your new little one.

ES - I'm glad you don't have to wait too terribly long for your hysteroscopy though it probably feels long. I'm not good with waiting.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA. Craziness has been abundant in my life lately. Someone I know got arrested for stupid stuff (not small stuff though) and her mom is so upset. I feel so bad for that family. Then lil man has an ear infection and night terrors. DH is working 7 days a week to save for not only our new one, but to help our oldest bc him and the gf are expecting as well. My father is still sick...Chemo didn't do squat. I still have yet to see a doc bc of insurance issues. Stupid insurance. DH bought me a fetal doppler and it got here today. I was able to find the heartbeat so that eased my fear.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing ok.

(Walks in the room with arms opened wide virtually hugging my dear Sweet Sweetz:hugs: ) So sorry SWEETZ you're going through all of this. I so wish I could make everything perfect for you and the family. Until then I am thinking and praying for you always:thumbup: take care of yourself 1st and always.


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks ladies. I am on an emotional hormone rollercoaster ta boot. My husband knows I am close to just snapping...I went off on the SS a few days ago, cursing and screaming....very unlike me. *sigh* I told my sister last night I was pregnant and she, per usual, was bitchy about it.


Spoiler
I was raped a few years back and a pregnancy came out of it. I was very unattached during the pregnancy and from the beginning was going to give her up for adoption, once I found out I was pregnant, I said I can't handle another little one right now. My friend who was unable to conceive, was the adoptee. My sister thinks I was a less than good mom bc I (in her words) "Kept my oldest, not her, and then continued to grow my family and forgot about her". First, I NEVER forgot about her, still have contact with the family. 2nd considering the circumstances at that point in my life, I would of done more harm than good with her. 3rd she was adopted into a loving Christian home and the grandparents have accepted me like I was one of their own...so essentially she has no clue. Well, I told her last night about our new one. She asked me one question...."Are you happy" I said yes we are VERY happy. Her response was "well I had a hard day, and DH is home, and you know how I feel about all this and I love you." I feel like I should have NEVER told her.

I just want a few minutes of peace and quiet. I want my home to be chill...

Florida....check your messages. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Thanks ladies. I am on an emotional hormone rollercoaster ta boot. My husband knows I am close to just snapping...I went off on the SS a few days ago, cursing and screaming....very unlike me. *sigh* I told my sister last night I was pregnant and she, per usual, was bitchy about it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I was raped a few years back and a pregnancy came out of it. I was very unattached during the pregnancy and from the beginning was going to give her up for adoption, once I found out I was pregnant, I said I can't handle another little one right now. My friend who was unable to conceive, was the adoptee. My sister thinks I was a less than good mom bc I (in her words) "Kept my oldest, not her, and then continued to grow my family and forgot about her". First, I NEVER forgot about her, still have contact with the family. 2nd considering the circumstances at that point in my life, I would of done more harm than good with her. 3rd she was adopted into a loving Christian home and the grandparents have accepted me like I was one of their own...so essentially she has no clue. Well, I told her last night about our new one. She asked me one question...."Are you happy" I said yes we are VERY happy. Her response was "well I had a hard day, and DH is home, and you know how I feel about all this and I love you." I feel like I should have NEVER told her.
> 
> I just want a few minutes of peace and quiet. I want my home to be chill...
> 
> Florida....check your messages. :)

O No Sweetz (drops my head and chin into my chest:nope: ) Sometimes or rather a lot of times our families are our biggest critics and the ones who can get to us emotionally just enough to make the tiny bit of happiness we're holding unto crawl away. You're adopted child had a chance at a better life then what you probably could've given her at that time and her happiness and future for greatness is really all that matters regardless if she's with your friend she's being taken care of properly and loved. I'm so sorry to hear you've been raped no one should ever have to be a victim of that evilness and it frightens me that those crazies walk here on earth amongst my child:growlmad: SWEETZ this is your time although it suppose to be our happiest time enjoy it regardless of what others think, you can't change the past now live for the future with Xander and the newest edition. NOW WHEN IS YOUR GENDER DATE; EXCITED!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

O YEA SWEETZ DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING PLANNED FOR XANDERfirst year BIRTHDAY


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG never and sweets I CANNOT believe your boys are almost a year old !!!!! I remember so clearly when they were born ........ No WAITING for them to be born !!!!! Where has that time gone !!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz -

Spoiler
Yikes, what sort of chip does your sister have on her shoulder that she would throw your rape back on you? You did what you believed what was best for your child at the time. How could she dare accuse you of forgetting about her? Nasty. I'm sorry for all you've gone through.

Never & Sweetz - I'm with Left. It's so hard to believe your guys are nearly a year! That is so exciting! Happy Birthday, little men! :cake:


----------



## mowat

Sweetz! Hugs, lots of hugs.


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetz33 said:


> Thanks ladies. I am on an emotional hormone rollercoaster ta boot. My husband knows I am close to just snapping...I went off on the SS a few days ago, cursing and screaming....very unlike me. *sigh* I told my sister last night I was pregnant and she, per usual, was bitchy about it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I was raped a few years back and a pregnancy came out of it. I was very unattached during the pregnancy and from the beginning was going to give her up for adoption, once I found out I was pregnant, I said I can't handle another little one right now. My friend who was unable to conceive, was the adoptee. My sister thinks I was a less than good mom bc I (in her words) "Kept my oldest, not her, and then continued to grow my family and forgot about her". First, I NEVER forgot about her, still have contact with the family. 2nd considering the circumstances at that point in my life, I would of done more harm than good with her. 3rd she was adopted into a loving Christian home and the grandparents have accepted me like I was one of their own...so essentially she has no clue. Well, I told her last night about our new one. She asked me one question...."Are you happy" I said yes we are VERY happy. Her response was "well I had a hard day, and DH is home, and you know how I feel about all this and I love you." I feel like I should have NEVER told her.
> 
> I just want a few minutes of peace and quiet. I want my home to be chill...
> 
> Florida....check your messages. :)

check yours:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Sweetz!

How's everyone doing? Anyone due to test?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry sweetz xx

Af arrived today so I guess either I didn't ov or my body just wasn't ready this month. I'm kind of relieved she's here so I know I can look to a new cycle and start trying again, I was getting scared I'd be left in a limbo waiting for af. So yeh, onto cycle no 2 after my mmc. 

How are you feeling brunette? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I conceived month 2 after my first miscarriage. Doctor told me your body won't fall pregnant if it isn't ready. Good Luck! :dust:

I'm doing ok actually, I've joined the gym so trying to focus on that instead. Hubby and I have always got on but in the last 2 weeks we've really connected, our sex life is so much better too which is great. We are having sex because we want to not because we have to. :) My temperature went up this morning so hoping it keeps on rising! Really hoping my body is ready this month. I really want my BFP!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Having another focus is such a good idea and keeping busy rather than stressing over ttc, I need to try that this cycle! Fingers crossed for you this cycle, what cycle day or dpo are you? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

CD17! Temperature rise today so hoping I have ovulated!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Do you temp orally or vaginally? I'm thinking of doing it this cycle. Do I start after af?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Vaginally because it's more accurate apparently. I would wait until after AF if you choose vaginally. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok cool. Yes I've done it once before and I did vaginally as it didn't work for me orally, I must sleep with my mouth open I think! I've just got a new ticker, I'm ready! waiting for the witch to jog on!


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wonderin said:


> OMG never and sweets I CANNOT believe your boys are almost a year old !!!!! I remember so clearly when they were born ........ No WAITING for them to be born !!!!! Where has that time gone !!!




Starry Night said:


> Sweetz -
> 
> Spoiler
> Yikes, what sort of chip does your sister have on her shoulder that she would throw your rape back on you? You did what you believed what was best for your child at the time. How could she dare accuse you of forgetting about her? Nasty. I'm sorry for all you've gone through.
> 
> Never & Sweetz - I'm with Left. It's so hard to believe your guys are nearly a year! That is so exciting! Happy Birthday, little men! :cake:

YESS AYear!! It still hits me as a surprise that I really feel like I just gave birth to him 3 months ago! Now all I can think ab is another one:dohh:


----------



## mackjess

I'm lurking as usual but had to pop in for sweetz.


Spoiler
First of all :hugs:

Second, I think what you did was so BRAVE and selfless. It's wonderful really. Abortion is also an option when you are pregnant from rape, and instead you gave life and a gift to a friend that has an immeasurable value. I'm sorry your sister is judging. She probably thinks if it had happened to her she would have kept the baby, but she really couldn't know what she would have done since it wasn't her. Ah family.... :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Sorry sweetz xx
> 
> Af arrived today so I guess either I didn't ov or my body just wasn't ready this month. I'm kind of relieved she's here so I know I can look to a new cycle and start trying again, I was getting scared I'd be left in a limbo waiting for af. So yeh, onto cycle no 2 after my mmc.
> 
> How are you feeling brunette? X

Good luck with this cycle...I conceived my 2nd cycle after my loss...hope you have the same success.


----------



## Unexpected212

Just a quick hello everyone

Sorry for what your going through Sweetz xxx

Sorry for all those that didn't get there BFP's got my FX'd for next cycle

Today is a happy day for me. Made it to 12 weeks :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Just a quick hello everyone
> 
> Sorry for what your going through Sweetz xxx
> 
> Sorry for all those that didn't get there BFP's got my FX'd for next cycle
> 
> Today is a happy day for me. Made it to 12 weeks :)

OMG CONGRATS!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for u!...how are you feeling? Still MS?


----------



## Unexpected212

Nope morning sickness died off around start of week 11 and feeling really good now except from tiredness

Thank you :)

Feeling really happy and blessed


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Nope morning sickness died off around start of week 11 and feeling really good now except from tiredness
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Feeling really happy and blessed

Awwwww this is great news. You are truly blessed!

My 12 week scan is on the 27th. I'm so anxious! I'm SUPER tired all day and MS gets me throughout the day but more so in the evening...You give me so much hope!


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Nope morning sickness died off around start of week 11 and feeling really good now except from tiredness
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Feeling really happy and blessed
> 
> Awwwww this is great news. You are truly blessed!
> 
> My 12 week scan is on the 27th. I'm so anxious! I'm SUPER tired all day and MS gets me throughout the day but more so in the evening...You give me so much hope!Click to expand...

Hope your morning sickness eases off for you soon xx

I have my 12 weeks 6 day scan on Tuesday where they do the nuchal test etc. I'm still nervous even though I hear the heartbeat every day on my doppler lol.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats unexpected!


----------



## Unexpected212

congrats to you too Florida :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Nope morning sickness died off around start of week 11 and feeling really good now except from tiredness
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Feeling really happy and blessed
> 
> Awwwww this is great news. You are truly blessed!
> 
> My 12 week scan is on the 27th. I'm so anxious! I'm SUPER tired all day and MS gets me throughout the day but more so in the evening...You give me so much hope!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your morning sickness eases off for you soon xx
> 
> I have my 12 weeks 6 day scan on Tuesday where they do the nuchal test etc. I'm still nervous even though I hear the heartbeat every day on my doppler lol.Click to expand...

Haha don't be nervous! You hear the heartbeat so you are in great shape but I understand!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey all. I am doing a little better today. Talked to DH about all of it. He said my sister has issues and let her keep her issues over there and not let them bother me. 

I am not sure when I am going to gender scan...I did the old wives tales and all but the morning sickness lead to girl...so FX'd!!! Timed baby's heartbeat on my fetal doppler...approx 157bpm give or take. So that is another girl sign. :) 

Nothing planned for his birthday, just a few family members coming over. 

Congrats Unexpected!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Unexpected so thrilled for you :) that 12 weeks seemed to fly by but I'm sure to you every week felt like a month !


----------



## MamaTex

brunettebimbo said:


> I conceived month 2 after my first miscarriage. Doctor told me your body won't fall pregnant if it isn't ready. Good Luck! :dust:
> 
> I'm doing ok actually, I've joined the gym so trying to focus on that instead. Hubby and I have always got on but in the last 2 weeks we've really connected, our sex life is so much better too which is great. We are having sex because we want to not because we have to. :) My temperature went up this morning so hoping it keeps on rising! Really hoping my body is ready this month. I really want my BFP!

Sex without pressure can only lead to good things I believe!! :thumbup:


----------



## eyemom

Hellooooo ladies! I have been sick, but I am back in the land of the living. I don't think I can truly catch up, but I'll try to do some personals....

Sweetz! Sorry you've had so much going on. As for the other stuff.

Spoiler
You are truly an amazing person to make something beautiful out of horrible circumstances. I'm sorry your sister doesn't understand. Glad you're having a better day.
Sweetz and Never! Can't believe your boys are about to be 1! Yay!

Unexpected, glad you're feeling better! Can't believe you're so far along already! Other people's pregnancies go by so fast, lol.

Mariahs Mom, hope you're feeling better soon.

Hi everyone else!

AFM, I took my last Clomid pill yesterday. Haven't had a single side effect/symptom yet. Might try doing an OPK tonight, though I imagine it is too soon still, might even be too soon after taking the Clomid. But hey they're cheapies and I'm just curious to see how it turns out. Temped today for the first time in a few days. Didn't bother at first due to low-grade fever. Then I was so stuffed up I was breathing though my mouth for a couple of nights, ugh, so awful. But I think I should still get in a few pre-ov temps now to have a pretty good idea what's going on around ovulation time. Fx!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks everyone.

I always feel like my pregnancy drags but all my friends that are pregnant it feels like they were just telling me yesterday and now the babies are popping out left right and centre!

FX'd for everyone here xx

I've got my gender scan booked for the 15th of March :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting! :)


----------



## Starry Night

unexpected - congrats on reaching 12 weeks! I feel like my pregnancy is dragging too...like alot!....and people tell me it is flying. Anxiety never helps. Hard to believe we're talking about your gender scan already. About 1 month to go. 

eyemom - I'm glad you're starting to feel better. Good luck as you try to pinpoint ovulation! :dust:

sweetz - I'm happy you're starting to feel better too. That's so nice that your DH was able to help in that.

afm - am watching so much Olympics don't think I'm going to be getting much done the next 2 weeks. :haha: I have another appointment tomorrow and I have to confess I still get so nervous for them! Getting some blood work done too so hope that goes well. Then four more weeks for my GD screening. Still recovering from a yeast infection. I'm upset about that cuz I called my OB about it 3 weeks ago and she wouldn't see me until tomorrow's appointment. Untreated infections are bad for pregnancy!! I finally just got too upset and started taking some over-the-counter stuff a few days back.


----------



## mowat

Oh Starry that sucks! Get your butt to the ER! I work in a hospital and, trust me, people come in for the smallest little things. But you've got a real issue! You pay your taxes, so use you healthcare. Okay, that's my rant for the day (tee hee). Glad you're feeling better!

No symptoms to spot here, yet I've decided I'm going to take the lack of symptoms as a good sign! At this point last cycle I had sore boobs every day and was having some pretty bad pelvic pain. So far nothing and I'm still taking progesterone. My temperature also shot up this morning which is unusual for this early in the cycle. It'll be interesting to see what it does tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your chart is looking great :)


----------



## Left wonderin

mowat said:


> Oh Starry that sucks! Get your butt to the ER! I work in a hospital and, trust me, people come in for the smallest little things. But you've got a real issue! You pay your taxes, so use you healthcare. Okay, that's my rant for the day (tee hee). Glad you're feeling better!
> 
> No symptoms to spot here, yet I've decided I'm going to take the lack of symptoms as a good sign! At this point last cycle I had sore boobs every day and was having some pretty bad pelvic pain. So far nothing and I'm still taking progesterone. My temperature also shot up this morning which is unusual for this early in the cycle. It'll be interesting to see what it does tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Wow that is some temp rise :) hoping its a good sign for you xxx


----------



## mowat

Looking like you might have ovulated too Brunette!


----------



## Starry Night

mowat - overall I'm feeling better now but I had gotten to the point where I was contemplating going to the ER as I had been having cramps and such. But now I'm having definite IBS attacks and those cramps feel EXACTLY like menstrual cramps so it's kind of stressful at times. Passing wind and going to the bathroom makes the pains go away and if it was actual cramps and/or contractions that wouldn't do that. I just hate feeling ignored. You'd think that with my history the medical world would listen to me a bit more. I'm not just some hypochondriac trying to lie my way into a bonus scan.

Your temp rise looks good to my uneducated eyes. I hope the lack of symptoms is a positive sign for you! Good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep I got my crosshairs :happydance: Means my cycles are finally evening out!


----------



## Left wonderin

Nice crosshairs brunette :)


----------



## mowat

Love crosshairs!


----------



## eyemom

yay cross hairs!

How are you holding up starry?

AFM, I got a +OPK this morning! I was surprised because I took one last night really late and it was negative. I took it so late because when I remembered to do it, I had just chugged a huge glass of water to take my Mucinex. When I finally took it, my pee was still pretty dilute, but I think it was a legit negative. This morning I randomly felt like taking one even though it was really early (for me anyway, and for taking an opk) @7:45. So I was shocked to see two equally dark lines! It was my first time using Target brand, but it didn't really leave any room for doubt. Maybe we can make a Valentine Baby. Hoping I don't actually ovulate until CD14 though.


----------



## floridamomma

Yeah babies made on vday share my bday nov 15


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for us all! :dust:

During the TWW I usually don't touch a drop of alcohol. Hubby being the sweetie that he is just returned from work with a bottle of wine. Do you think I would be ok with a glass?


----------



## mowat

I'm sure one this early would be fine Brunette---you don't want him to drink the whole bottle by himself!

Yeah for positive opks!

6dpo for me today. Can't decide whether to test early or not this cycle. I usually start going crazy around 8dpo, but I don't know if I can take negative this month. But then I think of how cheap the tests are and I convince myself to test early. Still no symptoms from the progesterone this month. Not sure why it would be different, but I'm hoping the horrible cramps I had last month stay away. Wonder if I had a cyst or something? Anyone know what that feels like?


----------



## floridamomma

I had 2 glasses after las tww. It was on dates with dh


----------



## Mrs W 11

I would brunette, if your egg has been fertilised it wouldn't be sharing your blood at this stage anyway so a glass or two is fine. I have some during the tww if I want it x


----------



## mackjess

I had some wine (more than a glass since it was a girls night out!) during the TWW when I ended up getting my BFP with my son. I had NO idea I was in that cycle as DH had a cold and we only DTD one time remotely close to my fertile window. I was so worried, but like Mrs W said, and my OB told me when I mentioned it, that early the egg is just getting fertilized and traveling around to get nestled in. Nothing was happening yet that would cause any problems that early on.


----------



## Left wonderin

I also had a big night out when had BFP before I knew of course !! A glass or two wont hurt and may just help :) enjoy I've been tee total for 13 months out of the last 15 ! I'm so looking forward to a nice glass of wine at some point in my future lol.....


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey girls! I hope everyone had a good Valentines Day!

I saw a neurologist today who kinda pissed me off. My primary care doc sent a referal over to the neurologist for my headaches which I get quite frequently. I had some other concerns, as I've been having balance issues and waking up stiff from my forehead to my toes every morning, complete with headache. I just wanted to talk with him about these other symptoms, because I thought they may have to do with my headaches. He wouldn't discuss any of them with me because it wasn't on the referal.......seriously? They only do that BS because they can only bill insurance for one specific issue. What a jackass. Plus I had to wait 4 months to see him, and it would take another 3 months to address the other stuff. 

I'm about to give up on modern medicine. My insurance doesn't cover the treatments I really need and prevents my docs from seeing the broader picture. It's really frustrating and I feel like I keep going in circles with these people. And I know my pain management doc will do the same. I'm seeing her specifically for my disc pain, so she won't discuss other areas of concern. 

I'm serious, I should just switch to nothing but natural herbs, reiki, and aura manipulation. F the healthcare system.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's not fair :( :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

ES that all sounds like a total nightmere !! One step forward and 3 back ! No wonder your fed up ! Did you even end up with an answer / plan re the headaches ??


----------



## mowat

Ugh, Es, I know what you're talking about. Unfortunately I don't feel like "natural" medicine is much better. I've been going to physio and doing accupuncture for my feet for ages and they're not really improving. I've also been to see a naturopath for general health improvement. I did some hormone testing with her and then my doctor did similar tests---needless to say the tests did not show the same results. Ugh. Hope you get some answers soon. Is the back surgery not happening at all?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Es- sorry you had that experience. I used to work for an insurance company and I know exactly how you feel. I don't know why the laws prohibit doctors to only treat or consulting abt what's specified on the referral. It definitely doesn't make sense nor is it fair for us patients! Ugh...To doctors and insurance companies it's so black and white but to the patient all we want is to be treated! 

My brother is definitely a advocate for natural remedies! I am somewhat. I think it's definitely worth pursuing that angle...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies,

I have not been so active this past week or so, I just hope that all is well with everyone!!

I have SOOOOOO much going on right now and I just feel like exploding sometimes. A week ago my company laid off my entire dept, which completely blind sided me because I am a supervisor. This is the last thing I need with a BABY on the way, planning my wedding and buying a house UGGGHHHHHH!! Then on top of all of this DH gets a job back in our hometown which is 5hrs away! Now this would be good news if he didn't have to be there in less than a week and we have not started packing AT ALL!! :( 

Packing an entire apt is stressful enough but being pregnant and packing is not enjoyable. I swear the other day I had a panic attack and I honestly was in so much pain it reminded me of the pain I was in when I went into labor. I was so nervous and so mad at myself for getting so stressed out and endangering the life of my baby. It was such a relief that I was not cramping nor bleeding so that reassured me that the baby seems to be ok. DH was so worried and forced me to take it easy and let him do it all. I love him for stepping up and putting the baby & I first. As soon as I lied down that night I felt 100% better and the pain & stress went right away. 

Sorry for the venting haha...I just have so much on my plate and I just needed to get that out. I hope all is well and you ladies have a blessed weekend!


----------



## eyemom

ES that's outrageous. I'm so sorry. I knew that was true in some cases (e.g. if you get a referral for physical therapy, they can only do the thing specified in the Dr's order). But I didn't know that about like in your case. I'm an optometrist, so I'm considered a primary health care provider, so it's less a thing for me. I have to document a chief complaint, but I can list whatever other secondary complaints as well. So frustrating that it's so much red tape. Usually the doctors just want to be able to help you too, but they have to follow the "rules." But sounds like you got a jerk, I'm so sorry. It's so dumb because what if these issues are related, ya know? Makes no sense to cover your ears when it comes to other symptoms. But I guess I'm preaching to the choir. Will you try to get your primary care Dr to write a referral for the other issues? Hate that you're dealing with that. Good luck.

Wow Mariahs Mom, that is a LOT of stuff to deal with. Maybe once you're moved you will feel so much better because it'll be done and you'll be closer to family (I'm guessing?). Glad your OH was sweet about it! Good luck with everything!

AFM, I got my first +opk yesterday early morning! Then it was already negative last night?? Sorta confusing! I didn't manage to do one this morning. Forgot at first then I didn't have time to pee again lol. I think this time I'll keep doing them until I get a temp spike. I'm CD13 and I don't think I'm supposed to ov any earlier than CD14 on the Clomid. We'll see. Curious to find out if the o pains are as bad as last cycle!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mariah make sure and ask and take all the help you can get !!!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

DH surprised me tonight. We DTD last night, but then today I was feeling horribly sick all day (I get sick once a year) so I thought I wasn't going to be getting any. Then tonight he made me have sex with him even though I'm sick. AND THEN when I asked him to get me a wash cloth so I could wipe up before getting up he said nope, you are sticking your butt on a pillow in the air for at least ten minutes. Then brought me a pillow, my crochet project and a wash cloth so I could wipe my toosh before putting it on my pillow. I've never told him that putting my butt up in the air on a pillow could be beneficial.. hah. I should be O'ing in the next day or two.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> ES that's outrageous. I'm so sorry. I knew that was true in some cases (e.g. if you get a referral for physical therapy, they can only do the thing specified in the Dr's order). But I didn't know that about like in your case. I'm an optometrist, so I'm considered a primary health care provider, so it's less a thing for me. I have to document a chief complaint, but I can list whatever other secondary complaints as well. So frustrating that it's so much red tape. Usually the doctors just want to be able to help you too, but they have to follow the "rules." But sounds like you got a jerk, I'm so sorry. It's so dumb because what if these issues are related, ya know? Makes no sense to cover your ears when it comes to other symptoms. But I guess I'm preaching to the choir. Will you try to get your primary care Dr to write a referral for the other issues? Hate that you're dealing with that. Good luck.
> 
> Wow Mariahs Mom, that is a LOT of stuff to deal with. Maybe once you're moved you will feel so much better because it'll be done and you'll be closer to family (I'm guessing?). Glad your OH was sweet about it! Good luck with everything!
> 
> AFM, I got my first +opk yesterday early morning! Then it was already negative last night?? Sorta confusing! I didn't manage to do one this morning. Forgot at first then I didn't have time to pee again lol. I think this time I'll keep doing them until I get a temp spike. I'm CD13 and I don't think I'm supposed to ov any earlier than CD14 on the Clomid. We'll see. Curious to find out if the o pains are as bad as last cycle!

Thanx. I'm hoping that once things are settled then yes I will feel better. And yes we are moving back towards family.

That is weird that the OPK was negative last night. I really hope this is your cycle and that you guys catch that egg!!!! Fx'd :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Mariah make sure and ask and take all the help you can get !!!!!!

I will definitely take your advice!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh he is a keeper;)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

DSemcho said:


> DH surprised me tonight. We DTD last night, but then today I was feeling horribly sick all day (I get sick once a year) so I thought I wasn't going to be getting any. Then tonight he made me have sex with him even though I'm sick. AND THEN when I asked him to get me a wash cloth so I could wipe up before getting up he said nope, you are sticking your butt on a pillow in the air for at least ten minutes. Then brought me a pillow, my crochet project and a wash cloth so I could wipe my toosh before putting it on my pillow. I've never told him that putting my butt up in the air on a pillow could be beneficial.. hah. I should be O'ing in the next day or two.

Aww that's so considerate. DH sounds like a great guy...I love it when they do research and get involved!


----------



## DSemcho

Totally surprised me lol. We've been trying for over a year. And he's normally a real asshole about it all. Even backed out on doing IVF after we have the money saved. So I was really shocked by it, and I am hoping it is a turning point for us :)


----------



## eyemom

Oh wow well good for him! Does sound like he's been doing his research. ;) Hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## mowat

Wonder if you got a positive opk from the clomid Eye? I took one fairly soon after stopping the pills and I got a pretty dark one, but then it got lighter before going dark again. Best keep "trying"!


----------



## eyemom

mowat said:


> Wonder if you got a positive opk from the clomid Eye? I took one fairly soon after stopping the pills and I got a pretty dark one, but then it got lighter before going dark again. Best keep "trying"!

I wondered that, but I tested the two nights before (CD10, CD11) and got negative. CD11 my pee may have been too dilute, but I think it would have been negative anyway. Dr didn't even tell me to start them until CD12, but I did it just for kicks and (at first) to see if I was still picking up on anything from the Clomid. Unmedicated, I occasionally ovulate as early as CD12, but Dr thought the Clomid would probably regulate that. Last cycle was sorta weird too. I ovulated on CD14 but got my first +OPK that same day. An LH surge on CD12 could still have me ovulating on CD14, but it was still surprising to me that I wasn't still picking up my surge that night. If this was my real surge before O, I'm lucky I decided to do one that morning or I totally would have missed it!


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, I got my first positive opk the same day I ovulated this cycle too. Wonder if it's a clomid thing. Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

Not much to report from my end. I've really been struggling with morale lately though. Sometimes it is hard to accept that I could finally be getting my happy ending. I have just been feeling like I want to give up hope this week. Even though I'm now feeling better physically, it's tough to get my morale to catch up. I'm also homesick for my family, I want to be able to hold my new niece but she's so far away and I"m going to miss all of her baby moments. Blah. Baby has been moving well today and my sister is coming for a visit soon so I hope I can get cheerful again.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your feeling so down Starry :hugs:
Mariah's Mum you need to take it easy! :)

Anyone due for testing?

Nothing new here really, strangely I only have one sore boob this month :wacko: I've had a little bit of cramping and slight constipation but that's it. Temperature rose further today. They've never been this high this early. My chart gives me hope but my symptoms do not.


----------



## ESwemba84

Left wonderin said:


> ES that all sounds like a total nightmere !! One step forward and 3 back ! No wonder your fed up ! Did you even end up with an answer / plan re the headaches ??

Yes, he did increase one of my meds, and gave me imitrex for my migraines, so I was at least pleased to address that.



mowat said:


> Ugh, Es, I know what you're talking about. Unfortunately I don't feel like "natural" medicine is much better. I've been going to physio and doing accupuncture for my feet for ages and they're not really improving. I've also been to see a naturopath for general health improvement. I did some hormone testing with her and then my doctor did similar tests---needless to say the tests did not show the same results. Ugh. Hope you get some answers soon. Is the back surgery not happening at all?

Thank you. No, back surgery isn't going to happen anytime soon. I decided to try pain management, since my current medications are doing a pretty good job of controlling pain. I do get break through pain that's really bad, but it's tolerable. Good thing is, now I'm able to get back to TTC, and have my hysteroscopy to look forward to.....:haha:



eyemom said:


> ES that's outrageous. I'm so sorry. I knew that was true in some cases (e.g. if you get a referral for physical therapy, they can only do the thing specified in the Dr's order). But I didn't know that about like in your case. I'm an optometrist, so I'm considered a primary health care provider, so it's less a thing for me. I have to document a chief complaint, but I can list whatever other secondary complaints as well. So frustrating that it's so much red tape. Usually the doctors just want to be able to help you too, but they have to follow the "rules." But sounds like you got a jerk, I'm so sorry. It's so dumb because what if these issues are related, ya know? Makes no sense to cover your ears when it comes to other symptoms. But I guess I'm preaching to the choir. Will you try to get your primary care Dr to write a referral for the other issues? Hate that you're dealing with that. Good luck.

Yeah, I'm going to make a follow up with her that's 2 fold......a follow up for my shoulder tendinitis, which is better but my neck stiffness and pain continue, and to tell her that the neuro didn't answer my questions, and present her with the stuff that's going on. But I'm going to wait until after my pain management appt, in case she's willing to help!


----------



## Unexpected212

Sorry to hear you ladies are facing some stressful times. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Sorry to hear you ladies are facing some stressful times. Thinking of you all xx

Your scan is today, right? Let me know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## Unexpected212

It's on Tuesday :) two more days to go! I will update as soon as I know. Pretty sure all is fine as keep listening to the heartbeat.

How are you feeling Mariah's mom? seems like you've got a lot on your plate at the moment!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> Not much to report from my end. I've really been struggling with morale lately though. Sometimes it is hard to accept that I could finally be getting my happy ending. I have just been feeling like I want to give up hope this week. Even though I'm now feeling better physically, it's tough to get my morale to catch up. I'm also homesick for my family, I want to be able to hold my new niece but she's so far away and I"m going to miss all of her baby moments. Blah. Baby has been moving well today and my sister is coming for a visit soon so I hope I can get cheerful again.

Aww I know it's difficult. During my last pregnancy we moved 5hrs away from my family and I was constantly homesick. Hopefully your sis comes soon so you can get that pick me up you deserve!!

Also, I know EXACTLY how you feel. I lost my baby at 24 weeks, so it's going to be soooooo hard for me to accept any positives this time around. I guess we just have to have faith and let our worries go!!! Easier said than done I know. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> It's on Tuesday :) two more days to go! I will update as soon as I know. Pretty sure all is fine as keep listening to the heartbeat.
> 
> How are you feeling Mariah's mom? seems like you've got a lot on your plate at the moment!

Oh ok, Tuesday is right around the corner. I know it's so reassuring to hear that heartbeat!! 

I've been feeling OK. I am extremely tired all the damn time lol. DH and I DTD for the first time in like 2weeks and I was completely drained afterwards (won't be doing that again anytime soon haha) I have major gas pains, abdominal discomfort, diarrhea, nausea on and off throughout the day...HAHA so physically I'm feeling just OK :haha:

As far as everything else, DH is taking on the packing so that's a big weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Unexpected212

We moved house when I was 38 weeks pregnant last time, it was stressful but I'm glad we did it.

Haha I do not have the energy for Dtd at all!


----------



## mowat

Good luck on your scan Unexpected!

Sorry you're feeling down Starry. Hold on!

I'm testing soon Brunette. Actually, I tested this morning, but I know it's super early. Convinced myself I saw a little something, but when I looked later it was gone. Really have no symptoms so I'm not sure what to think. Tomorrow is 9 dpo, but FF is saying AF isn't due until after next weekend, so I'm guessing it's still too early to test---although I probably will anyway.


----------



## DSemcho

I think my positive OPK hits between 1am and 7am because at around 6/7am when I was asleep I woke up because of a sharp cramp so I think I O'ed today! Gonna try to get another bd in later.


----------



## MamaTex

DSemcho said:


> I think my positive OPK hits between 1am and 7am because at around 6/7am when I was asleep I woke up because of a sharp cramp so I think I O'ed today! Gonna try to get another bd in later.

Best of luck and have fun!!

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> Not much to report from my end. I've really been struggling with morale lately though. Sometimes it is hard to accept that I could finally be getting my happy ending. I have just been feeling like I want to give up hope this week. Even though I'm now feeling better physically, it's tough to get my morale to catch up. I'm also homesick for my family, I want to be able to hold my new niece but she's so far away and I"m going to miss all of her baby moments. Blah. Baby has been moving well today and my sister is coming for a visit soon so I hope I can get cheerful again.

I hope your sister cheers you up. It's ok to think well of a situation. I know it is very hard when you have experienced the rug being pulled from right underneath you. I really think this is it for you!! Smile!!

:flower:


----------



## Tricia173

Hello all! I have been lurking and sending tons of positive thoughts your way! Good luck ladies.... I feel another round of BFP on the way!!!

Afm: just another week and I get to meet my rainbow! We are inducing next moday unless of course this little guy comes before. I go to the dr in the morning, hoping to have made some progress! :)


----------



## MamaTex

DSemcho: Always nice when your partner is a willing participant!!

eyemom: You know your stuff. Hoping this nets you a BFP sooner than later. I love your profile picture!!

Unexpected: Can't wait to hear about the scan. 

Mariahs Mom: With Sky's pregnancy I had to move most of our stuff save the heavy items like our stove to our new house we rent from now. I was about 2 or 3 months pregnant but the fatigue had started to creep up and it was a work out. Lol. Glad DH is taking care of the packing for you. 

ESwemba: Your situation sounds like a real head ache. Nothing wrong with looking into alternative medicine. Does your insurance end at the end of the year? Maybe it's time to consider enrolling in something else if this is private insurance. 

To everyone else: Hi.Lol. I am sorry I cannot cover everyone but I wanted to hop on while I had a little free time. Things are going great. I can't wait to officially try ttc'ing closer to when Sky turns 1 years old. Right now we re not trying but not preventing. It might be awhile though because I think my body is still sorting out from this last pregnancy. The other day I had a good day of EWCM. Then, nothing. Timing of DTD is also an issue but again we are not NTNP and moreover, my DH works a lot so can't always dtd at the optimal time.


----------



## MamaTex

Tricia173 said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking and sending tons of positive thoughts your way! Good luck ladies.... I feel another round of BFP on the way!!!
> 
> Afm: just another week and I get to meet my rainbow! We are inducing next moday unless of course this little guy comes before. I go to the dr in the morning, hoping to have made some progress! :)

Awesome. You go girl!

:thumbup:

You will do great!!


----------



## Starry Night

Yay, Tricia! I'm so excited for you!!! Either you or Left will be having our next rainbow! I can't wait to hear about both of them!

mowat - good luck as you test.

afm - feeling better now. Baby has been kicking and moving all day so it makes me feel better. I guess I have to accept I'll have some dark days but remember that the happy days will come back.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies had a sweep yesterday to see if we can't get this LO on the move . So far nothing . I'm booked in for induction on Friday if noting stirs between now and then . Eeeek excited and nervous all at once :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Tricia - Oh wow you must be so excited!!

Mama Tex- We started activley TTC when my son was about 10 months, we were aiming for a 2 year gap and we will have around a 22 month one so it worked out well :)

Left Wonderin - How exciting!!! They refused to give me a sweep here till I was a week over due and the day I was due for my sweep I was in labour lol! Hope everything hurrys up for you xx

For all of those waiting for ovulation or in the TWW good luck and FX'd for you all xx


----------



## floridamomma

dsemcho good luck baby making!!
tricia and left looks like theyre are little ones getting ready to make an entrance


----------



## nevergivingup

:wohoo: This is so exciting!!

As always I get so excited to hear upcoming labour stories!! Tricia and Unexpected:happydance: Hope those LO come soon!! 

Mamatex: Sky's 1 year is going to come faster then you think. I'm already planning LO B-day party, I'm so stressed:dohh:

Es: YAYY for back to TTC again!! My Fingers are always crossed

Mowat: Have everything crossed for you!! I hope this is the one!!! Come on baby Mama Mowat is waiting to love ya:hugs:

Eye: Hope you're closer then you think to your BFP!!

Hi to everyone here and Afar!!

AFM: My cousin just had her baby and o my is she so beautiful! It took me into being broody for a moment so I had to leave:haha: Then my other cousin who had 4 DNC's called me and told me she's expecting:happydance: I'm over the moon for her but that just made my uterus contract and fill up with baby blues! I had to hang up the phone bc again I was getting broody:dohh: Good luck to every lady here IM SO READY TO JOIN YOU ALL!! By time I'm join in everyone will be on their 2nd 3rd or 4th one I'm speaking it into existence!! 

Have a Great Day ladies


----------



## Unexpected212

My scan was not a very nice experience. It was great that baby was measuring perfectly and moving around and all is good.

However the quality of the scan was awful could barely see a thing and it took over an hour and she couldn't get the nuchal measurements so i'll be waiting and having a blood test at 16 weeks like last time because they couldn't get them with my son either. Didn't get a glimpse of a nub or anything to even guess and the pictures they gave me were absoloutely appalling can barely make out a baby.

Sorry to be moany guys when I'm blessed enough to be pregnant I just feel sad I don't have any reassurance from the scan regarding any chromosonal issues and that It was a crap experience.


----------



## Starry Night

Left -- hooray!! The end is in sight!!! I hope your little man comes before that though so you don't have to wait anymore.

Unexpected - sorry you had a rough scan experience. Out here we don't even get the 12 week scan. Just the 16 week blood test. In my old province we got both irregardless of the results of the scan. I'm sure your baby is fine. :hugs:

Dsemcho - good luck with BD'ing. I hope you catch that eggie!

never - ill-timed broodiness isn't fun. I'm sure your day to fill that aching uterus will come and it will be worth the wait. I know some people who swear by larger age gaps.


----------



## Unexpected212

Starting to calm down. Just got myself in a tizz. My husband was late coming home to take me to the appointment. Then it took forever and then she wrote 'abnormality detected' on my notes so when I got home I freaked out and then it turned out she'd just put it wrong she meant to put no abnormality detected. Talk about a heart attack.

Relaxing now. Sorry for the vent guys just feeling really emotional and weird today.


----------



## eyemom

I'm in lurk mode SO BUSY! But yay can't wait to see babies soon!

I had my sweep the Tuesday before my due date (which was Sunday). And I went into labor early Wednesday morning! I'd been walking around 2-3 cm dilated for weeks though.

Good luck ladies, you got this! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Having such a bad day emotionally. I just want to sit and cry. None of this was ever meant to happen :cry:


----------



## mowat

Decided to call the fertility clinic this morning. I've had enough. Told my DH last night and he didn't complain. I know I'm only 10dpo and it might be too early, but I'm tired of waiting. Unfortunately, the booking secretary for my doctor is away until Thursday, so I'll have to wait again! I'm sure it will take forever to get an appointment, but I'm going to try emailing the doctor and see if she will prescribe a higher dose of femera since I'm booking an appointment. I don't think the Clomid is good for my body and my lining that is already on the thin side because of all the surgeries. Not sure why getting pregnant now a problem for me---I thought I only had to worry about recurrent miscarriage! I'm also going to ask for all the testing I've read about online regarding miscarriage. I will wait no more!


----------



## Left wonderin

Good for you Mowat !


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Decided to call the fertility clinic this morning. I've had enough. Told my DH last night and he didn't complain. I know I'm only 10dpo and it might be too early, but I'm tired of waiting. Unfortunately, the booking secretary for my doctor is away until Thursday, so I'll have to wait again! I'm sure it will take forever to get an appointment, but I'm going to try emailing the doctor and see if she will prescribe a higher dose of femera since I'm booking an appointment. I don't think the Clomid is good for my body and my lining that is already on the thin side because of all the surgeries. Not sure why getting pregnant now a problem for me---I thought I only had to worry about recurrent miscarriage! I'm also going to ask for all the testing I've read about online regarding miscarriage. I will wait no more!

I AGREE MOWAT!!! Take Control, do all that you can do to get your rainbow baby bc it will be worth it all in the end!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Starry Night said:


> Left -- hooray!! The end is in sight!!! I hope your little man comes before that though so you don't have to wait anymore.
> 
> Unexpected - sorry you had a rough scan experience. Out here we don't even get the 12 week scan. Just the 16 week blood test. In my old province we got both irregardless of the results of the scan. I'm sure your baby is fine. :hugs:
> 
> Dsemcho - good luck with BD'ing. I hope you catch that eggie!
> 
> never - ill-timed broodiness isn't fun. I'm sure your day to fill that aching uterus will come and it will be worth the wait. I know some people who swear by larger age gaps.

Starry I'm with you!!! I heard a few too who swear by it. I'll be finished with schooling in Aug. 2015 and DS will be 2 years old, I hope that's not to late for him to be able to bond and build a friendship with his sibling. O well we will see!


----------



## mowat

Just got a call back from someone at the fertility clinic asking for a fax number where they can send my prescription! I seriously just emailed the doctor an hour ago. That is the kind of service we deserve ladies.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> dsemcho good luck baby making!!
> tricia and left looks like theyre are little ones getting ready to make an entrance

Hey how have u been? How is the pregnancy coming along?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Having such a bad day emotionally. I just want to sit and cry. None of this was ever meant to happen :cry:

Aww sorry you're having such a bad day. I hope it gets better! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Starting to calm down. Just got myself in a tizz. My husband was late coming home to take me to the appointment. Then it took forever and then she wrote 'abnormality detected' on my notes so when I got home I freaked out and then it turned out she'd just put it wrong she meant to put no abnormality detected. Talk about a heart attack.
> 
> Relaxing now. Sorry for the vent guys just feeling really emotional and weird today.

Oh wow I would've been freaked out too...I'm glad you got that straightened out. It sucks that the quality of the ultrasound was horrible!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies had a sweep yesterday to see if we can't get this LO on the move . So far nothing . I'm booked in for induction on Friday if noting stirs between now and then . Eeeek excited and nervous all at once :)

Good luck and I hope Friday is filled with nothing but JOY :baby:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mowat said:


> Just got a call back from someone at the fertility clinic asking for a fax number where they can send my prescription! I seriously just emailed the doctor an hour ago. That is the kind of service we deserve ladies.

That is great service and it seems like they really care about their patients...sounds like you're in good hands


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> :wohoo: This is so exciting!!
> 
> As always I get so excited to hear upcoming labour stories!! Tricia and Unexpected:happydance: Hope those LO come soon!!
> 
> Mamatex: Sky's 1 year is going to come faster then you think. I'm already planning LO B-day party, I'm so stressed:dohh:
> 
> Es: YAYY for back to TTC again!! My Fingers are always crossed
> 
> Mowat: Have everything crossed for you!! I hope this is the one!!! Come on baby Mama Mowat is waiting to love ya:hugs:
> 
> Eye: Hope you're closer then you think to your BFP!!
> 
> Hi to everyone here and Afar!!
> 
> AFM: My cousin just had her baby and o my is she so beautiful! It took me into being broody for a moment so I had to leave:haha: Then my other cousin who had 4 DNC's called me and told me she's expecting:happydance: I'm over the moon for her but that just made my uterus contract and fill up with baby blues! I had to hang up the phone bc again I was getting broody:dohh: Good luck to every lady here IM SO READY TO JOIN YOU ALL!! By time I'm join in everyone will be on their 2nd 3rd or 4th one I'm speaking it into existence!!
> 
> Have a Great Day ladies

Good luck :dust::dust::dust: hoping you get your BFP soon


----------



## Laelani

Finally was able to catch up! 

I've been away for a while so I had a lot of catching up to do. My aunt has been battling cancer and it all came to a halt and she was failing really bad the last week or so. She is now resting in peace in Heaven as of the wee hours of the morning on Monday. Anyway in terms of pregnancy things have been going great so far. I am still very paranoid but I do have a doctor's appointment next week so maybe that will help put me at ease. I am really hoping she will send me for a scan asap. 

Best wishes and lots of :dust: to those who are still waiting for that :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> Finally was able to catch up!
> 
> I've been away for a while so I had a lot of catching up to do. My aunt has been battling cancer and it all came to a halt and she was failing really bad the last week or so. She is now resting in peace in Heaven as of the wee hours of the morning on Monday. Anyway in terms of pregnancy things have been going great so far. I am still very paranoid but I do have a doctor's appointment next week so maybe that will help put me at ease. I am really hoping she will send me for a scan asap.
> 
> Best wishes and lots of :dust: to those who are still waiting for that :bfp: :hugs:

Sorry to hear abt your aunt :cry::hugs:

I hope your scan goes well next week!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry to hear about your Aunt :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear about your aunt x

Brunette how are you feeling? I was feeling really sad and emotional yesterday too. Today I'm focusing on getting ready for my dtd stage of the cycle and I'm going to loose some weight.


----------



## Calitronagrl

Hey all! I hope everyone is doing well. I have been super busy with work so I haven't been able to log on here for a few weeks. I know I am super behind and have yet to read the posts that I missed out on. I just wanted to pop in and say hi to all of you wonderful ladies. 
I had great feelings for this past cycle, but AF showed up this past Monday. I have been working out these last few weeks and lost some of the excess weight I had gained from when I was pregnant. I only have 2 more months to go on TTC on our own before I have to go see a fertility specialist. If it comes to that I will most likely end up doing surgery again to see if my endometriosis have come back and to ensure I have no complications from my D&C. I really don't want to have to do surgery again. So fingers crossed that DH and I will be fine on our own. 
:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrs W 11 said:


> Sorry to hear about your aunt x
> 
> Brunette how are you feeling? I was feeling really sad and emotional yesterday too. Today I'm focusing on getting ready for my dtd stage of the cycle and I'm going to loose some weight.

A little better but with my friend today so keeping busy!
AF due on Monday. Feeling very out.


----------



## floridamomma

Laelani so sorry about your aunt Hun. But I'm glad she is peaceful now in heaven hugs and prayers go you and your family

Brunette so sorry you were feeling down. It's always nice to get out when we feel that way isn't it? How's the weather where you are? Maybe a stroll would be nice? Prayers and sticky baby dust your way 

Moriah's mom hey how are you doing? I'm doing ok. A little nausea here and there bloat definitely feeling cravings but just counting myself lucky I'm not sick all the time. Scan is 9 days away next Friday at 4pm so hoping it gets here and everything is well. But just praying and getting by! How's moving coming along


----------



## brunettebimbo

The weather is ok here. We've spent most of the day with friends. Off to the Doctors shortly for my headache review then home to relax.


----------



## Starry Night

Laelani - I'm sorry to hear about your aunt. :hugs:

Calitrongal - sorry that the :witch: caught you this month. I hope you get your bfp before you need to see the fertility specialist. :hugs:

mowat - it's wonderful that the medical community is finally giving you the time, attention and respect you deserve. I hope they keep it up! :thumbup:

brunette - Good luck. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Starry. 

Nothing much happened at my appointment, he was as lovely as usual, wants me to keep a headache diary for another 3-5 weeks and see if we can see any pattern. I'm also booking an eye test.


----------



## Unexpected212

Laelani - So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Don't feel out yet brunette, your temps look good! Your cycle seems to go so much quicker than mine! I'm 34 day cycle. It's dragging.


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is my second normal cycle since coming off the pill! It seems to be dragging though!
I've not really had any symptoms. Slight cramps. My boobs are usually really really sore straight after O but this month nothing really. My right boob has been a little if I poke it but not really. It's a little more sore today but still nothing on the left! :wacko:


----------



## mowat

My cycle is dragging too this month Brunette. Probably because I've already mentally moved on to the next one.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Laelani so sorry about your aunt Hun. But I'm glad she is peaceful now in heaven hugs and prayers go you and your family
> 
> Brunette so sorry you were feeling down. It's always nice to get out when we feel that way isn't it? How's the weather where you are? Maybe a stroll would be nice? Prayers and sticky baby dust your way
> 
> Moriah's mom hey how are you doing? I'm doing ok. A little nausea here and there bloat definitely feeling cravings but just counting myself lucky I'm not sick all the time. Scan is 9 days away next Friday at 4pm so hoping it gets here and everything is well. But just praying and getting by! How's moving coming along

That's good to hear. I'm glad you are doing ok...I am definitely feeling bloated and discomfort in my abdominal area, plus my nausea has been giving me a break today and yesterday..with your next scan how far along will you be? 

I am finished with the moving so I'm just trying to relax!


----------



## floridamomma

I'll be 7+6


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Oh ok well I hope your appt goes well


----------



## brunettebimbo

mowat said:


> My cycle is dragging too this month Brunette. Probably because I've already mentally moved on to the next one.

I woke up with another rise and sore boobs!


----------



## sailorsgirl

your chart is looking great bb xx


----------



## floridamomma

Mariah's moms when next scan and appt? Brunette I'm getting excited I'm lurking to see what happens for you this cycle!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel out! Just trying to live in hope!


----------



## ESwemba84

Good luck Brunette and Mowat! I'm rooting for both of you!:happydance:

AFM, no chance of pregnancy this cycle. Hubby was sick, then I got sick, so no sweet lovin at the right time. About 1.5 months until my hysteroscopy!

I had an emotional moment in ToysRUs a few days ago. We were there trying to find a kiddie pool to house our new guinea pig (just a baby! He's so cute!) temporarily. We had to stand near the baby section while they looked to see if they had any in the back. I had to watch a young couple walking around with a registry scanner, and the envy and sadness came over me. I've never gotten to do that, and what I wouldn't give to build a baby registry. I started one right before my MC, and a week before the would have been due date, they called to help me finish it.....which just ripped that wound right open. Anyway, I almost had a breakdown right there by the car seats. I was able to suck it up, and once we left I was OK again. Infertility sucks big time.


----------



## nevergivingup

ESwemba84 said:


> Good luck Brunette and Mowat! I'm rooting for both of you!:happydance:
> 
> AFM, no chance of pregnancy this cycle. Hubby was sick, then I got sick, so no sweet lovin at the right time. About 1.5 months until my hysteroscopy!
> 
> I had an emotional moment in ToysRUs a few days ago. We were there trying to find a kiddie pool to house our new guinea pig (just a baby! He's so cute!) temporarily. We had to stand near the baby section while they looked to see if they had any in the back. I had to watch a young couple walking around with a registry scanner, and the envy and sadness came over me. I've never gotten to do that, and what I wouldn't give to build a baby registry. I started one right before my MC, and a week before the would have been due date, they called to help me finish it.....which just ripped that wound right open. Anyway, I almost had a breakdown right there by the car seats. I was able to suck it up, and once we left I was OK again. Infertility sucks big time.

:hugs: Sorry Es you had to go through that .


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you! I really hope there is a bfp waiting for you!

ES - BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs:. That would have been so tough. Congrats on your new little guinea pig. Have fun getting to know it better.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Mariah's moms when next scan and appt? Brunette I'm getting excited I'm lurking to see what happens for you this cycle!

My next scan should be next Friday at 12 weeks, but idk because we just moved and we're trying to get setup with a new doctor


----------



## Left wonderin

ES sending big cyber hugs to you , and your right those moments are torture . I remember about 4 months after my mmc standing in the supermarket watching a couple talk about and buy newborn nappies that were on special offer . I couldn't stop staring at them . I held it together until I got to the checkout . I was 10 pence short and burst into tears . I just ran and left all the shopping and a checkout girl with a very one mouth !! 

I am so hopeful that tis will be a good year for BFP on this thread , but waiting and the journey sometimes sucks !!!


----------



## mowat

So sorry ES, I've been there many times. The other night I was reading my son a book with different "new experiences". Of course he wanted to read the section on the new baby. I held it together until we got to after the baby was born, and the mother was breast feeding. It never gets any easier.

Nothing new here, just sitting around waiting for a new cycle. Temperature has been really flat this cycle. Usually I'm a bit more up and down. NOt sure what that means. At least I only had one night of my end of cycle insomnia this week. Eyemom, did you ever ask your doctor about the insomnia? You get it too, don't you?


----------



## eyemom

HI!

I've been in lurk mode b/c it's an insane week and weekend ahead. But found out my FIL will be getting in town on Saturday instead of Friday, so that will help the insanity a bit! DD turns 3 on Sunday! <3 So we're having her party that afternoon. So sorry I've been bad at keeping up with everyone lately.

ES *hugs*

mowat, oh man, I don't know if I'd make it through that book. Hopefully flat temps are good! Seems like it can't be bad! Last month, which was my first clomid cycle, my temps started a steady decline at 10 dpo.

Glad your insomnia didn't hit so hard this month. To answer your question, I haven't really gotten any answers about mine (yes that was me). Some months it's not too disruptive, and other months it's horrible. No real rhyme or reason to it. Sometimes I get it through my entire LP. I'm already getting it night before last, so hopefully that's not a sign of how the whole rest of the cycle is going to be. Last night I woke up, but it could have been the loud thunder that did it.

I brought it up when I saw the Dr, and he thought maybe it was hormonal, but it wasn't a good time in my cycle to test things at that time. I was there to get my clomid Rx, so I think we were just going to see what happened and then maybe address it later. I don't know. I don't feel that he blew me off, but didn't really get anywhere either. I am thinking of seeing a doctor in town I just learned about to discuss fertility (may try to get in before I do an IUI, I don't know) and talk about a bunch of my other issues (libido problems, insomnia, etc). She's an MD ob-gyn, but she's kind of more holistic in her approach now. She has a private practice and is really into hormone testing and stuff. I heard about her from a friend, and she said she spent an hour with her at her appointment just talking about EVERYTHING. We'll see. One step at a time I guess.


----------



## mowat

Thanks Eye. Hopefully you won't need an appointment with the new doctor, but sounds like a good thing to start looking into. Sorry about the insomnia---hope it stays away tonight.

Another BFN this morning at 12dpo. I'll test again tomorrow morning and if it's another BFN I'm going to stop the progesterone. So sick of the symptoms.

A long weekend for me, so happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Sweetz33

((((ES))))) I have been there. Same thing happened to me with my first loss. Then with my second loss I received a baby shower invitation for my friend who was due the same day as my loss. My friend felt awful bc she told her friend to not send me one bc I lost mine. Yeah so I bawled for a week over that one, so you held it better than me. <3

AFM...I FINALLY GOT INTO THE HIGH RISK CLINIC!!! They are calling me Monday to schedule my first appointment!!! Only took 4 months lol I went in again for major cramping and backache last night, doc looked at my history and wrote the referral immediately. He also said I needed to start on progesterone shots and have them until 37 weeks due to history. Checked cervix all good. HB 154. <3 They also are monitoring my blood sugar as it has been in the high 100s and low 200s. They are concerned with gestational diabetes. I should find out within my 1st or 2nd appointment what team flag I am flying. Hubby and I are crossing our fingers for a girl. 

I hope everyone is doing ok....sorry I am just excited I can FINALLY see a doctor. It is such a relief.


----------



## Laelani

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. <3


----------



## mowat

Sweetz!!!!!


----------



## mowat

Hi Kat! Hi Garfie! Hoping you guys are still around and just in lurk mode.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mowat your temps look really good, I'm keeping my fingers crossed they stay high for you. 12 dpo could just be a tad early. 

Es I know how you feel. I can't stop staring at pregnant women and I just don't want to see any of my pregnant friends. The more I back away the more my best friend who was due 3 weeks after me, keeps trying to see me. It's so so so SO hard after a loss to cope. Sending big hugs.

Brunette how are you, have you tested yet? Feeling hopeful for you!! I hope this will be your sticky bean if its your bfp. 

As for me, af spotting just about finished and gearing up to ov. I'm temping (how do I get my chart in my signature?) and drinking grapefruit juice, have opks ready and conceive plus, on a baby making mission!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sweetz so glad you got the referall. 

Mrs_W glad your sounding positive! FX for this cycle!

AFM - Had a really down day yesterday, another pregnancy announcement on Facebook, I ended up in a rough snotty mess sobbing on my husbands shoulder when I got in from work. It seemed to help because I feel a bit better today. Temperature dipped slightly today but it looks like it is following some sort of pattern. I woke up slightly nauseous this morning and my boobs finally became sore yesterday, they are usually sore from O. I have had quite a few symptoms but they could be AF, cramps, backache, emotions all over the place, slight nausea, sore boobs from 9DPO, constipation on and off, gassy, bloated, woke at 4am for a wee and starving etc. 

I stupidly tested yesterday at 9DPO which of course was negative. AF is due on Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed but not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Mrs W 11

When did you get your bfp the last 2 times brunette? I've got a good feeling for you this month, I feel like your bfp is on the horizon!! 

I am tracking on ff and ovuline and I read on ovuline this morning that as my oestrogen increases (I think?!) ready for ovulating, I should be feeling more positive and have more energy and I definitely do! So interesting how our cycles can really dictate how we feel.


----------



## brunettebimbo

12DPO I think! Tested at 9DPO and BFN with both of them. :lol:

Yeh I've noticed that too. Feel different at each stage of my cycle too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> 12DPO I think! Tested at 9DPO and BFN with both of them. :lol:
> 
> Yeh I've noticed that too. Feel different at each stage of my cycle too!

I LOVE your stair climbing chart! It's looking so good!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> So sorry ES, I've been there many times. The other night I was reading my son a book with different "new experiences". Of course he wanted to read the section on the new baby. I held it together until we got to after the baby was born, and the mother was breast feeding. It never gets any easier.
> 
> Nothing new here, just sitting around waiting for a new cycle. Temperature has been really flat this cycle. Usually I'm a bit more up and down. NOt sure what that means. At least I only had one night of my end of cycle insomnia this week. Eyemom, did you ever ask your doctor about the insomnia? You get it too, don't you?

Hi there, i think your temps still look great! They are still high which is good. :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> HI!
> 
> I've been in lurk mode b/c it's an insane week and weekend ahead. But found out my FIL will be getting in town on Saturday instead of Friday, so that will help the insanity a bit! DD turns 3 on Sunday! <3 So we're having her party that afternoon. So sorry I've been bad at keeping up with everyone lately.
> 
> ES *hugs*
> 
> mowat, oh man, I don't know if I'd make it through that book. Hopefully flat temps are good! Seems like it can't be bad! Last month, which was my first clomid cycle, my temps started a steady decline at 10 dpo.
> 
> Glad your insomnia didn't hit so hard this month. To answer your question, I haven't really gotten any answers about mine (yes that was me). Some months it's not too disruptive, and other months it's horrible. No real rhyme or reason to it. Sometimes I get it through my entire LP. I'm already getting it night before last, so hopefully that's not a sign of how the whole rest of the cycle is going to be. Last night I woke up, but it could have been the loud thunder that did it.
> 
> I brought it up when I saw the Dr, and he thought maybe it was hormonal, but it wasn't a good time in my cycle to test things at that time. I was there to get my clomid Rx, so I think we were just going to see what happened and then maybe address it later. I don't know. I don't feel that he blew me off, but didn't really get anywhere either. I am thinking of seeing a doctor in town I just learned about to discuss fertility (may try to get in before I do an IUI, I don't know) and talk about a bunch of my other issues (libido problems, insomnia, etc). She's an MD ob-gyn, but she's kind of more holistic in her approach now. She has a private practice and is really into hormone testing and stuff. I heard about her from a friend, and she said she spent an hour with her at her appointment just talking about EVERYTHING. We'll see. One step at a time I guess.

Best of luck this cycle eye!!! :hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> ((((ES))))) I have been there. Same thing happened to me with my first loss. Then with my second loss I received a baby shower invitation for my friend who was due the same day as my loss. My friend felt awful bc she told her friend to not send me one bc I lost mine. Yeah so I bawled for a week over that one, so you held it better than me. <3
> 
> AFM...I FINALLY GOT INTO THE HIGH RISK CLINIC!!! They are calling me Monday to schedule my first appointment!!! Only took 4 months lol I went in again for major cramping and backache last night, doc looked at my history and wrote the referral immediately. He also said I needed to start on progesterone shots and have them until 37 weeks due to history. Checked cervix all good. HB 154. <3 They also are monitoring my blood sugar as it has been in the high 100s and low 200s. They are concerned with gestational diabetes. I should find out within my 1st or 2nd appointment what team flag I am flying. Hubby and I are crossing our fingers for a girl.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok....sorry I am just excited I can FINALLY see a doctor. It is such a relief.

:wave: Sweetz!

So glad to hear you're finally getting into a high risk clinic! Yay for perfect hb. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> Having such a bad day emotionally. I just want to sit and cry. None of this was ever meant to happen :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

DSemcho said:


> I think my positive OPK hits between 1am and 7am because at around 6/7am when I was asleep I woke up because of a sharp cramp so I think I O'ed today! Gonna try to get another bd in later.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## floridamomma

Es I know exactly what you mean. I just watched a video on fb last night of a newborn after csection, every time they attempted to take the baby from by its mothers face the baby started to cry. It made me burst in tears at 1 in the morning today because I thought what if I don't get that.
brunette fingers crossed I got a bfn at 8 dpo and 2 days alter got a bfp


----------



## Starry Night

Sweetz - I am so relieved and happy you have finally gotten your referral! Finally, you can get this show on the road and receive the care that you need. I hope you don't have GD but at least now you'll have a good doctor to monitor you either way.

brunette - I guess you're one of those ladies who gets bfps a bit later. 9dpo is just a bit early for you, I suppose. Good luck and I hope you get that bfp yet. Your signs sound so promising.


----------



## mowat

Temperature took a little dip this morning. Stopping the progesterone. Surely I'd have a BFP by now if I was going to get one. Next cycle!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tricia173 said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking and sending tons of positive thoughts your way! Good luck ladies.... I feel another round of BFP on the way!!!
> 
> Afm: just another week and I get to meet my rainbow! We are inducing next moday unless of course this little guy comes before. I go to the dr in the morning, hoping to have made some progress! :)

Oooh, exciting! Can't wait to see his pic and hear the story. Good luck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies had a sweep yesterday to see if we can't get this LO on the move . So far nothing . I'm booked in for induction on Friday if noting stirs between now and then . Eeeek excited and nervous all at once :)

Woot woot, exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Temperature took a little dip this morning. Stopping the progesterone. Surely I'd have a BFP by now if I was going to get one. Next cycle!

not necessarily, i didn't get my bfp until 14 dpo. you should test again tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

mowat said:


> Temperature took a little dip this morning. Stopping the progesterone. Surely I'd have a BFP by now if I was going to get one. Next cycle!

I didn't get one until I was 2 weeks late with my son.


----------



## nevergivingup

******Venting moment, don't pay no mind, need a place to filter********


:cry:STRESSED:thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

You ok? :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Never - Aw BIG :hugs: - vent away - which man was it? hubby, brother, neighbour:wacko:

Who's stressing you?:flower:

:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

How's everyone doing? Anyone else due to test? Think I may test tomorrow depending on chart. AF due Monday.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> ******Venting moment, don't pay no mind, need a place to filter********
> 
> 
> :cry:STRESSED:thumbup:

Aww :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies...I've been lurking. It's going to take me some time to catch up...How is everyone? 

AFM- I am driving my DH crazy ugh...I'm only nauseous for like 10mins a day (lately like 2 or 3 days a week). I'm still always tired though. The only thing that's constant is my headache and this weird pulling, twisting, churning, upset stomach feeling. I hope I'm not overreacting, but do you guys think everything sounds ok? 

I had such a rough pregnancy last time (severe nausea, cramping and bleeding) that now since I'm having a relatively easy preg I'm worried!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not overreacting at all. Pregnancy is scary! 

I'm gonna test tomorrow I think. I have had heartburn ALL day today. Hope it's for a reason. It's my birthday on Friday so a BFP would be an amazing present!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Not overreacting at all. Pregnancy is scary!
> 
> I'm gonna test tomorrow I think. I have had heartburn ALL day today. Hope it's for a reason. It's my birthday on Friday so a BFP would be an amazing present!

Oh wow that would be a great bday present...I hope you get it. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Will do. Depends what chart does tomorrow!


----------



## mowat

Good luck Brunette!

Vent away Never----that's what we're here for.


----------



## nevergivingup

brunettebimbo said:


> You ok? :hugs:

I'm getting there....Just overwhelmed, in over my head I guess and can't do a thing about it....stressed. But thanks for asking :thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Never - Aw BIG :hugs: - vent away - which man was it? hubby, brother, neighbour:wacko:
> 
> Who's stressing you?:flower:
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

O Garfie would it be fair to blame All 3!? Will that make this stressful time in my life go away?! I want to cry but want to be strong for DH. So I'm not burdening yal gals either with my problems we have bigger things to worry about, hopefully this will past. Thanks for making me smile Garfie :thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Good luck Brunette!
> 
> Vent away Never----that's what we're here for.

Thanks Mowat!:thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

Mariahs Mom said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> ******Venting moment, don't pay no mind, need a place to filter********
> 
> 
> :cry:STRESSED:thumbup:
> 
> Aww :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Mariah's Mom :thumbup:


----------



## Laelani

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

nevergivingup said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> You ok? :hugs:
> 
> I'm getting there....Just overwhelmed, in over my head I guess and can't do a thing about it....stressed. But thanks for asking :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF due tomorrow. 

Chart rose again. 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/8858A309-401E-4DD2-AA90-FFE442A2C38A_zpshxuj4iup.jpg

Done a test. I _think_ I can see a shadow but may be wishful thinking!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/22D04295-4C1C-42C2-A8B1-FDAD5DE4467B_zpsfse0b1ks.jpg

I guess we will see tomorrow!


----------



## nevergivingup

Laelani said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. :)

I love your PUMPKIN!!! Super doper uniquely cute!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> AF due tomorrow.
> 
> Chart rose again.
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/8858A309-401E-4DD2-AA90-FFE442A2C38A_zpshxuj4iup.jpg
> 
> Done a test. I _think_ I can see a shadow but may be wishful thinking!
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/22D04295-4C1C-42C2-A8B1-FDAD5DE4467B_zpsfse0b1ks.jpg
> 
> I guess we will see tomorrow!

I think I see it too...I really hope it is...Fx'd for u!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks. Trying not to get my hopes up.
I took a picture once dry 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/168C5DF4-850E-4A2D-9FD5-D5D6E85F56D7_zpsqdaq5v73.jpg


----------



## Unexpected212

can deffo see something on that. Good luck Brunette.


----------



## Starry Night

I saw a shadow line right away too. I hope it is a real one and not an evap. Your temps seem to be going up so that is good thing, I think. Good luck!


----------



## Laelani

I think I can see something too! Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Brunette I see it too! You are super fertile! I hope it's your bfp & sticky bean xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been waking at around 4am each morning for a wee recently. I don't want to waste a FRER if my temperature nose dives. I don't usually take my temperature until 6.30am. Do you think even if I woke at 4am for a wee that I could class 6.30am as FMU?


----------



## Pinkee

AF got me today, Clomid to start in 4 days!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I'm back from lurk mode. Today was DD's third birthday, and we had her party tonight. It was hectic with other stuff going on, but I'd say overall it was a success! I can't believe I have a three year old.

Struggling though tonight. My heart is full...and yet feels so empty.... Tomorrow might have been a 1st birthday for #2.

Brunette oh that'll definitely make you go HMMM. Hope you get a clear line tomorrow! I'm in another thread where a woman calls it line porn LOL. So I hope you get some line porn? Hahahaha it sounds bad but it cracks me up.

Good luck Pinkee!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nice to see you back :)

Sorry AF arrived Pinkee, good luck this cycle!

Here you go Eyemom, LINE PORN! :rofl:

Please stick baby!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/513A77AF-C644-4664-B704-8A8F67C755A5_zpsa6eimwsl.jpg

I burst into tears and I am shaking like a leaf! Please please please let this be our rainbow baby!


----------



## Starry Night

::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Brunette - loads of sticky dust and positive vibes being sent your way!!! :baby::baby: Take it one day at a time. It's the best way through.

afm - it's my birthday! I hope dh is going to make, or at least, buy me a cake. Mmmm.. cake


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday :) It's mine on Friday! You anything nice planned?


----------



## Starry Night

Not much. Dh has been hinting at my present (not what it is....just that he has one waiting for me) and we're going into the city tomorrow for my GD screening so he's going to take us somewhere nice for lunch. He wants to take me to a seafood place which is so thoughtful as he hates seafood but I last went to this particular restaurant when I was pregnant with DS and I threw up in the bathroom. Now I get anxious whenever I think of going back. It's too expensive for that to happen again. It will probably be years before I want to go back. LOL

I am going to see a movie with DH's cousin's wife tomorrow. I hope I like it. We're seeing The Monument's Men with George Clooney. It is a WW2 movie and I'm such a wussie when it comes to shooting and war stuff. I just hope I'm not thinking "they're shooting people to save paintings" the whole time. ha ha! But it's something to do and it's girl time. I don't get enough of that as I don't really have many friends out here.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds like you have a lovely time planned. Have fun :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Happy Birthday Starry!!

Congrats again Brunette. So happy for you. Happy Birthday for Friday.


----------



## floridamomma

Starry happy birthday Hun enjoy it!
Brunette I knew it I had such a good feeling for you. Congrats and happy early birthday such a wonderful gift
Pinkee sorry af got you
Eye mom happy birthday to your little one she's gorgeous!! I'm sorry your feeling sad about your other lo. It's hard isn't it to realize where we should be. Two of my mc were on 2 of my kids birthdays so it's forever a happy and sad day for me


----------



## garfie

Happy Birthday Starry :cake: hope you have a brilliant day/night:happydance:

Brunette - Congrats mama :happydance:

Eye - A 3 year old :cloud9: wait till she becomes a stroppy 13 year old (I only have boys but will still guess that girlies are just as bad :haha:) Glad you had a good party :happydance:

Pinkee - Sorry she got you hun :hugs:

AFM - Still not sure where I am - still feeling bleurgh! - kids are back at school today after their holidays - went to watch the Lego Movie last night - was it good? - errr I don't know I :sleep::sleep::sleep: much to the kids amusement:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - Happy Birthday to your little girl and I'm sorry you are finding things hard xx


----------



## eyemom

Brunette! Congratulations! I'm praying this is your rainbow.

Happy birthday starry! I've heard that movie is really good. Hope it's a wonderful day.

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. <3


----------



## ESwemba84

Mowat, sorry girl. I was really hoping you'd get a positive this cycle. We've been at this for way too long. You really deserve it. Good luck next cycle!

Brunette.....congrats!

Eye, happy birthday to your little one. I know the anniversaries are hard. My little one would be 1 and a half now. I often imagine what it would be like to have a toddler running around my house. 

Happy birthday Starry!

Hope you're feeling less stressed Never!

Hi everyone else!

AFM, just waiting for my Hysteroscopy on April 10th. I'm nearing the end of this cycle (CD18 today). I guess the positive to my very light AFs is I'm saving tons of money on tampons!:haha: I literally use 4 per AF. A small box lasts me 4 cycles. 

Also, my friend is 15 weeks pregnant. I thought going out to dinner with her would evoke jealousy and sadness, but actually I got really excited for the new baby......and I already told her I'm going to babysit, free of charge! Lol. I love babies and kids.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Congrats again bb!!

Happy birthday starry.

Afm, :witch: has just arrived :( onwards and upwards.

Xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Nice to see you back :)
> 
> Sorry AF arrived Pinkee, good luck this cycle!
> 
> Here you go Eyemom, LINE PORN! :rofl:
> 
> Please stick baby!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/513A77AF-C644-4664-B704-8A8F67C755A5_zpsa6eimwsl.jpg
> 
> I burst into tears and I am shaking like a leaf! Please please please let this be our rainbow baby!

Awww congrats girl I'm so happy for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :) Terrified doesn't even come close!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> ::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Brunette - loads of sticky dust and positive vibes being sent your way!!! :baby::baby: Take it one day at a time. It's the best way through.
> 
> afm - it's my birthday! I hope dh is going to make, or at least, buy me a cake. Mmmm.. cake

HAPPY BDAY!!!! Enjoy your day :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Thank you :) Terrified doesn't even come close!

I know you are and I don't blame you! But I have my Fx'd for you...I'm praying this lil one sticks


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies! I'm back from lurk mode. Today was DD's third birthday, and we had her party tonight. It was hectic with other stuff going on, but I'd say overall it was a success! I can't believe I have a three year old.
> 
> Struggling though tonight. My heart is full...and yet feels so empty.... Tomorrow might have been a 1st birthday for #2.
> 
> Brunette oh that'll definitely make you go HMMM. Hope you get a clear line tomorrow! I'm in another thread where a woman calls it line porn LOL. So I hope you get some line porn? Hahahaha it sounds bad but it cracks me up.
> 
> Good luck Pinkee!


Aww I know you must be filled with emotion and I hope one day you will be planning two bday parties!! Your daughter is adorable and I hope she had a great time at her bday party!


----------



## jessmmcnulty7

Hello ladies  First off, I want to say congratulations to those of you who have your bfp's, and good luck to you who are in your 2ww! I'm new to this forum, so just going to introduce myself real quickly... ttc at 36 with new husband. One dd from previous marriage, 18. MMC 11/13 at 11 weeks, fetal measurement 8.5. Still trying to recover. Chemical immediately, 1/14. I realize I'm older, but considering I get pregnant, my problem is getting it to stick. I absolutely have to be pregnant by late May, ODD. Also, my sister in law informed us 2 mos ago that they are expecting a dd 5 days after my ODD, which makes it even more upsetting, although I know I should be happy for them. I just feel jealous and angry. I'm trying to be positive but the truth is I feel like I'm racing against the clock. CD3 now, and willing to try anything.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

jessmmcnulty7 said:


> Hello ladies  First off, I want to say congratulations to those of you who have your bfp's, and good luck to you who are in your 2ww! I'm new to this forum, so just going to introduce myself real quickly... ttc at 36 with new husband. One dd from previous marriage, 18. MMC 11/13 at 11 weeks, fetal measurement 8.5. Still trying to recover. Chemical immediately, 1/14. I realize I'm older, but considering I get pregnant, my problem is getting it to stick. I absolutely have to be pregnant by late May, ODD. Also, my sister in law informed us 2 mos ago that they are expecting a dd 5 days after my ODD, which makes it even more upsetting, although I know I should be happy for them. I just feel jealous and angry. I'm trying to be positive but the truth is I feel like I'm racing against the clock. CD3 now, and willing to try anything.

Aww I'm sorry for your loss, both times...I can only imagine how u feel considering your sister in law is preg. This forum is filled with loving supporting women and I'm sure u will fit right in!!! Fx'd for you:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MamaTex

Starry Night said:


> ::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Brunette - loads of sticky dust and positive vibes being sent your way!!! :baby::baby: Take it one day at a time. It's the best way through.
> 
> afm - it's my birthday! I hope dh is going to make, or at least, buy me a cake. Mmmm.. cake

:cake:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mowat

Happy birthday Starry! Hope you're having a great one.

Congrats on the BFP Brunette!

Sorry you've been feeling down Eye. I just passed two more due dates recently so I've been feeling up and down too. When it's our turn we'll appreciate them all the more because we've waited so long. Good luck this cycle!

Hi Es! Yes, it's definitely our turn soon. Had a visit from a friend of mine today and her newborn. We were due a couple of weeks apart, and of course I miscarried. Didn't feel jealous like I thought I might, but sure did make me want one even more.

Hi Jess! Sorry you find yourself here. Good luck this cycle.

Booked a phone appointment with the fertility doctor in early April. Hoping I won't need it, but I'll only have one more cycle to try before then. I'm going to ask her about getting more testing to try and explain my recurrent miscarriages, and possibly moving on to something like IUI. Must be almost the start of a new cycle---starting to feel positive again. Oh, hormones.


----------



## Laelani

Happy Birthday Starry!!! :cake:

Brunette! That FRER looks great!!! Congrats!!!! Sending lots of :dust: that this will be your rainbow!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hey ladies

Quick update to say i officially enter my second trimester tommorow. Never have I felt so blessed and happy to have made it this far.

I'll probably refrain from posting on here too much as I do feel it must be hard for the ladies TTC to see sometimes and I don't want to upset/offend anyone.

I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC and pregnancy journeys.

I shall come back in a few weeks and let you know the gender and I'll just update every now and then

Thank you for all your kind words and support i honestly couldn't have done it without you. You ladies are amazing xx


----------



## garfie

Unexpected - As one of the longest members on this thread (without a successful baby) :cry: can I say you are not upsetting/offending me - in fact it gives me hope to hear that you are entering your 2nd trimester and everything is going well:happydance::happydance:

I look forward to your updates:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies! I'm back from lurk mode. Today was DD's third birthday, and we had her party tonight. It was hectic with other stuff going on, but I'd say overall it was a success! I can't believe I have a three year old.
> 
> Struggling though tonight. My heart is full...and yet feels so empty.... Tomorrow might have been a 1st birthday for #2.
> 
> Brunette oh that'll definitely make you go HMMM. Hope you get a clear line tomorrow! I'm in another thread where a woman calls it line porn LOL. So I hope you get some line porn? Hahahaha it sounds bad but it cracks me up.
> 
> Good luck Pinkee!

:hugs: Hang in there sweetie. :hugs:
Line porn...:haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

garfie said:


> Happy Birthday Starry :cake: hope you have a brilliant day/night:happydance:
> 
> Brunette - Congrats mama :happydance:
> 
> Eye - A 3 year old :cloud9: wait till she becomes a stroppy 13 year old (I only have boys but will still guess that girlies are just as bad :haha:) Glad you had a good party :happydance:
> 
> Pinkee - Sorry she got you hun :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Still not sure where I am - still feeling bleurgh! - kids are back at school today after their holidays - went to watch the Lego Movie last night - was it good? - errr I don't know I :sleep::sleep::sleep: much to the kids amusement:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

That movie got awesome reviews at the box office. I'm thinking of seeing it myself. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> Mowat, sorry girl. I was really hoping you'd get a positive this cycle. We've been at this for way too long. You really deserve it. Good luck next cycle!
> 
> Brunette.....congrats!
> 
> Eye, happy birthday to your little one. I know the anniversaries are hard. My little one would be 1 and a half now. I often imagine what it would be like to have a toddler running around my house.
> 
> Happy birthday Starry!
> 
> Hope you're feeling less stressed Never!
> 
> Hi everyone else!
> 
> AFM, just waiting for my Hysteroscopy on April 10th. I'm nearing the end of this cycle (CD18 today). I guess the positive to my very light AFs is I'm saving tons of money on tampons!:haha: I literally use 4 per AF. A small box lasts me 4 cycles.
> 
> Also, my friend is 15 weeks pregnant. I thought going out to dinner with her would evoke jealousy and sadness, but actually I got really excited for the new baby......and I already told her I'm going to babysit, free of charge! Lol. I love babies and kids.

Oh yes, i've been the same way lately and have been saving a ton on tampons. He, he...

Glad you did ok with being around your pregnant friend. That's such a good sign of healing. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sailorsgirl said:


> Congrats again bb!!
> 
> Happy birthday starry.
> 
> Afm, :witch: has just arrived :( onwards and upwards.
> 
> Xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sorry sweetie...


----------



## Unexpected212

garfie said:


> Unexpected - As one of the longest members on this thread (without a successful baby) :cry: can I say you are not upsetting/offending me - in fact it gives me hope to hear that you are entering your 2nd trimester and everything is going well:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I look forward to your updates:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you :) x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Quick update to say i officially enter my second trimester tommorow. Never have I felt so blessed and happy to have made it this far.
> 
> I'll probably refrain from posting on here too much as I do feel it must be hard for the ladies TTC to see sometimes and I don't want to upset/offend anyone.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC and pregnancy journeys.
> 
> I shall come back in a few weeks and let you know the gender and I'll just update every now and then
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words and support i honestly couldn't have done it without you. You ladies are amazing xx

Hey girlie...I'm so happy you have made it to your second trimester. I am right behind you. I have definitely stop posting so much as well. Like you, I just don't want to offend anyone. Best of wishes and let's keep in touch!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jessmmcnulty7 said:


> Hello ladies  First off, I want to say congratulations to those of you who have your bfp's, and good luck to you who are in your 2ww! I'm new to this forum, so just going to introduce myself real quickly... ttc at 36 with new husband. One dd from previous marriage, 18. MMC 11/13 at 11 weeks, fetal measurement 8.5. Still trying to recover. Chemical immediately, 1/14. I realize I'm older, but considering I get pregnant, my problem is getting it to stick. I absolutely have to be pregnant by late May, ODD. Also, my sister in law informed us 2 mos ago that they are expecting a dd 5 days after my ODD, which makes it even more upsetting, although I know I should be happy for them. I just feel jealous and angry. I'm trying to be positive but the truth is I feel like I'm racing against the clock. CD3 now, and willing to try anything.

Welcome here sweetie and so sorry to hear about your MMC. :hugs:
I have the same problem. I can get preggers too but can't get them to stick or make it past a certain point. Although haven't been pregnant for the past year so that's a little concerning.
Why do you HAVE to be pregnant by then? I understand it's tough on you but just try to hang in there. We'll help you through this! Everything you are feeling is normal.
Best of luck THIS cycle honey. :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Happy birthday Starry! Hope you're having a great one.
> 
> Congrats on the BFP Brunette!
> 
> Sorry you've been feeling down Eye. I just passed two more due dates recently so I've been feeling up and down too. When it's our turn we'll appreciate them all the more because we've waited so long. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Hi Es! Yes, it's definitely our turn soon. Had a visit from a friend of mine today and her newborn. We were due a couple of weeks apart, and of course I miscarried. Didn't feel jealous like I thought I might, but sure did make me want one even more.
> 
> Hi Jess! Sorry you find yourself here. Good luck this cycle.
> 
> Booked a phone appointment with the fertility doctor in early April. Hoping I won't need it, but I'll only have one more cycle to try before then. I'm going to ask her about getting more testing to try and explain my recurrent miscarriages, and possibly moving on to something like IUI. Must be almost the start of a new cycle---starting to feel positive again. Oh, hormones.

:hugs: :wave:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Quick update to say i officially enter my second trimester tommorow. Never have I felt so blessed and happy to have made it this far.
> 
> I'll probably refrain from posting on here too much as I do feel it must be hard for the ladies TTC to see sometimes and I don't want to upset/offend anyone.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC and pregnancy journeys.
> 
> I shall come back in a few weeks and let you know the gender and I'll just update every now and then
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words and support i honestly couldn't have done it without you. You ladies are amazing xx

I am just so thrilled for you! You don't have to stay away on my account! I know that will be me someday. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations brunette!! :wohoo:

Sorry af came sailor, I hope your bfp is around the corner. Are you trying anything new this cycle? 

Welcome Jess and sorry to hear of your losses x

I'm doing rubbish this cycle and feeling very down. I'm cd14 now and was getting lines on opks (only every usually get them just before I ov) so hoped I was gearing you but no temp increase and now I'm randomly bleeding and have been for 2 days. Feel so sad that my hormones and cycle are so messed up, it doesn't look like I will be pregnant any time soon :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried Vitamin B6? That seemed to really even out my hormones.

Eurgh, I'm getting some pains on my left side and the odd one shooting down towards my lady bits. They are quite painful so I'm beginning to panic. I have trapped wind and feel slightly constipated so hoping it's just that!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really no I haven't tried b6. Can I start now or is something I need to take from cd1? 

I'm sure it's just baby nestling in, try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh you can start whenever :)

Thanks, I really hope so. I'm testing again in the morning.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok cool, I might go and get some tomorrow then. Thanks !! 

Good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed for a darker line x


----------



## Little_one

Hello Ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining you all over here I am 8/9/10 DPO - I really don't know hahahah, but those are my possibilities. Symptoms I have had so far - painful knees, headaches & peeing more frequently! This will be baby number 2, we had a miscarriage towards the end of last year. Then a rough few months. My OH's dad died and my nan. 
Was going to have a read through the posts but saw how many and thought better of it lol. So what's everyone's stories and how many BFP's are we up to?? 
FX'd and H&H 9 months to those with their BFP's x


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome over Little One,

Everyone here is really lovely and supportive.

Wishing everyone the best with their BFP's and thank you for all your kind words xx


----------



## nevergivingup

Little_one said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Hope you don't mind me joining you all over here I am 8/9/10 DPO - I really don't know hahahah, but those are my possibilities. Symptoms I have had so far - painful knees, headaches & peeing more frequently! This will be baby number 2, we had a miscarriage towards the end of last year. Then a rough few months. My OH's dad died and my nan.
> Was going to have a read through the posts but saw how many and thought better of it lol. So what's everyone's stories and how many BFP's are we up to??
> FX'd and H&H 9 months to those with their BFP's x

Welcome Little_One:happydance: !!! This is a awesome group of incredible strong women, I'm sure you'll like it here:flower: Sorry about your OH's Dad, a loss takes a toll on us esp. with what we have to deal with on a daily basis with our bodies. Im a lingerer NTNP NOT DOING MUCH OF ANYTHING THESE DAYS but studies:dohh:. FX for a BFP in the next couple days for you!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

AFM and DS: ITS OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL, I AM THE PROUD MOM OF A TODDLER!!! DS is a whopping "1 Years Old" today!!!!!! I'm screaming from the top of my lungs...very silently (he's still sleeping) "HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOUUUUU!" mommies wingless angel!! I would think God put you here for me to protect and watch you....but no I do believe it's the other way around bc you make me so aware of my surroundings and cautious of every and anyone and make my bad days go away. Yep God put you here for me, AND ALL I CAN EVER SAY IS THANK YOU JESUS for all you've done!!!! :happydance:

Hello to everyone


----------



## Unexpected212

Happy Birthday to your little boy :)

Time flies when your having fun doesn't it? x


----------



## nevergivingup

Unexpected212 said:


> Happy Birthday to your little boy :)
> 
> Time flies when your having fun doesn't it? x

Thnx Unexpected!! Yes it does, I'm still calling him my newborn bc I think it went too fast!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> (SCREAMING OUT LOUD) HAPPY 1 YEAR BIRTHDAY XANDER MAN!!!!!!!! Your BNB BROTHER SAYS, "Baba dada huh(then giggles", I'm guessing he's saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XAN MAN!!!! Enjoy your day!!


----------



## nevergivingup

LISALEE:happydance: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR LITTLE GROWN MAN!!!! Tell him to enjoy his day!! It's all his!!!! Well....and Xander and Tyler's but they all can share:haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy birthday to your little one!! I hope you have a wonderful day together <3

Welcome little one. I'm ttc #2 after a mmc at 12 weeks in early January. Currently on cycle 2 and hormones are all over the place. I'm cd 15 and been spotting and bleeding since af 2 weeks ago! So frustrated :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday to your little boy. 

Little one nice to see you here. The girls on here are lovely and very supportive!

Even though I was terrified I still tested this morning and we are thankfully over the first hurdle. With my last loss I tested 48 hours after my BFP and it was barely visible!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1AC555AE-8963-4AA7-A61C-3B3BCFA9D7AA_zps5shw49cz.jpg

Seen the Doctor. He did my blood pressure etc. Everything ok. I'm seeing the midwife on 17th March and he's going to organise a scan for 7 weeks. He's positive things are going to be ok this time so FX! He's advised me to take it easy at the gym too.


----------



## Little_one

Unexpected that lines definitely darkening. I'm so thankful for this site, lovely to know you aren't alone in your experiences. My partner doesn't really get it to be honest, he's understanding but he doesn't experience the pain emotionally AND physically like women's do. 
Thank you for your welcome ladies. :hugs: have my fingers crossed for you all, if I had it my way I would have had a baby within a few months of having my girl. I love it all hahah.
Can't wait to get that BFP! Hope you all get yours x


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - so pleased for you! That is an awesome darkening for that line!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Looking super positive this time brunette!! Big congrats x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> Happy Birthday to your little boy.
> 
> Little one nice to see you here. The girls on here are lovely and very supportive!
> 
> Even though I was terrified I still tested this morning and we are thankfully over the first hurdle. With my last loss I tested 48 hours after my BFP and it was barely visible!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1AC555AE-8963-4AA7-A61C-3B3BCFA9D7AA_zps5shw49cz.jpg
> 
> Seen the Doctor. He did my blood pressure etc. Everything ok. I'm seeing the midwife on 17th March and he's going to organise a scan for 7 weeks. He's positive things are going to be ok this time so FX! He's advised me to take it easy at the gym too.

Everything is going great! Keep that head up and those spirits high. :hugs: Loving those lines!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nevergivingup said:


> afm and ds: Its officially official, i am the proud mom of a toddler!!! Ds is a whopping "1 years old" today!!!!!! I'm screaming from the top of my lungs...very silently (he's still sleeping) "happy birthday to yoouuuuu!" mommies wingless angel!! I would think god put you here for me to protect and watch you....but no i do believe it's the other way around bc you make me so aware of my surroundings and cautious of every and anyone and make my bad days go away. Yep god put you here for me, and all i can ever say is thank you jesus for all you've done!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hello to everyone

happy happy birthday tyler!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little_one said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Hope you don't mind me joining you all over here I am 8/9/10 DPO - I really don't know hahahah, but those are my possibilities. Symptoms I have had so far - painful knees, headaches & peeing more frequently! This will be baby number 2, we had a miscarriage towards the end of last year. Then a rough few months. My OH's dad died and my nan.
> Was going to have a read through the posts but saw how many and thought better of it lol. So what's everyone's stories and how many BFP's are we up to??
> FX'd and H&H 9 months to those with their BFP's x

Welcome here Little! FX'd for you guys!
So sorry to hear of your losses!!! They are super tough. I've had 3 now and they never get easier. Most of my info is in my siggy or my chart so feel free to check it out! We are on cycle 25 and did an IUI this morning and are hoping hoping hoping it works! I will be testing March 12.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Little_one!

A little about me: I'm Starry. I've just turned 31 and DH is 33. We had our first m/c back in 2010. We got our next bfp just 5 months later. We lost a baby and I thought that was it but turns out there was a surviving twin who turned out to be our first rainbow and he is now a 2 1/2 year old boy. :cloud9: 

I joined this thread after my second m/c back in fall of 2012. I went on to another bfp the following March but lost that one too and had my d&c just two days before my previous angel's due date. :cry: I got my current bfp in September and tomorrow I'm finally in the third trimester. :happydance: This baby is due end of May which is so special to me as I have two miscarriage anniversaries and one angel due date all within a week of each other. This baby is due smack in the middle of all those sad dates.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

nevergivingup said:


> AFM and DS: ITS OFFICIALLY OFFICIAL, I AM THE PROUD MOM OF A TODDLER!!! DS is a whopping "1 Years Old" today!!!!!! I'm screaming from the top of my lungs...very silently (he's still sleeping) "HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOUUUUU!" mommies wingless angel!! I would think God put you here for me to protect and watch you....but no I do believe it's the other way around bc you make me so aware of my surroundings and cautious of every and anyone and make my bad days go away. Yep God put you here for me, AND ALL I CAN EVER SAY IS THANK YOU JESUS for all you've done!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hello to everyone

Happy birthday to your little boy!!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Happy Birthday to your little boy.
> 
> Little one nice to see you here. The girls on here are lovely and very supportive!
> 
> Even though I was terrified I still tested this morning and we are thankfully over the first hurdle. With my last loss I tested 48 hours after my BFP and it was barely visible!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1AC555AE-8963-4AA7-A61C-3B3BCFA9D7AA_zps5shw49cz.jpg
> 
> Seen the Doctor. He did my blood pressure etc. Everything ok. I'm seeing the midwife on 17th March and he's going to organise a scan for 7 weeks. He's positive things are going to be ok this time so FX! He's advised me to take it easy at the gym too.

OMG YESSSSSSS I'm so happy for u...you deserve it


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really hope this baby is a fighter and grows big and strong! 
Not really having much symptom wise, boobs are sore but not agonising like last time but feel fuller which being different can only be a good thing right? Certain things are making me feel nauseous and brushing my teeth makes me dry heave. Loads of creamy CM. Keep running to the toilet to check! I think I've done too much today. I'm a bit crampy!


----------



## garfie

Never - I cannot believe Tyler is 1 :happydance: happy birthday little man:happydance:

I can't believe I'm still waiting for my rainbow:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Hope you don't mind me joining you all over here I am 8/9/10 DPO - I really don't know hahahah, but those are my possibilities. Symptoms I have had so far - painful knees, headaches & peeing more frequently! This will be baby number 2, we had a miscarriage towards the end of last year. Then a rough few months. My OH's dad died and my nan.
> Was going to have a read through the posts but saw how many and thought better of it lol. So what's everyone's stories and how many BFP's are we up to??
> FX'd and H&H 9 months to those with their BFP's x

Welcome!!!! I'm sorry to hear abt your losses :hugs:
This is a great forum and everyone is very supportive. Fx'd for you and can't wait to read abt your TTC journey!

AFM: I suffered at 2nd trimester loss at 24weeks. I have a short cervix and I lost my little girl back in Sept...now I am currently 11wks and scared as HELLLLL lol...

Again, good luck with everything!


----------



## brunettebimbo

garfie said:


> Never - I cannot believe Tyler is 1 :happydance: happy birthday little man:happydance:
> 
> I can't believe I'm still waiting for my rainbow:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I really hope this baby is a fighter and grows big and strong!
> Not really having much symptom wise, boobs are sore but not agonising like last time but feel fuller which being different can only be a good thing right? Certain things are making me feel nauseous and brushing my teeth makes me dry heave. Loads of creamy CM. Keep running to the toilet to check! I think I've done too much today. I'm a bit crampy!

I know you are going to worry every minute of the day, I AM TOO!! I didn't feel any symptoms until like 8wks, I just always had, and still do, have that upset stomach feeling...

I have my Fx'd that both of our little babies will stick and make their entrance in this world...Fx'd Fx'd Fx'd


----------



## eyemom

Hi Little_one, welcome. SS for your loss and what all you've been through recently. I hope you get some great news soon in the form of a bfp! It might take days to try to read every post up til now, lol, but it's fine to just pick up from here! 

My story up til now: 
I have a DD who just turned 3 over the weekend. It took a little longer than average to conceive with her, but not so long as to suggest a problem. Started TTC for #2 a little after she turned one and got pg on our second cycle of trying. M/C at 6 weeks. :cry: Started trying again right away, and I'm now on my 21st cycle of trying with no hint of a bfp ever since. Started pursuing help in August. So far tests turn up normal. I'm on my 2nd cycle of Clomid now. I am supposed to do one more round of Clomid, then if still not pg, I am to do Clomid + IUI. I recently learned of another Dr though who I'll have to pay out of pocket, but she does a lot of in-depth hormone testing and such to try to get to the bottom of what's wrong. So as of now I plan to try that before IUI. Currently 9 dpo and plan to test on Friday. Or Saturday if I somehow start having self discipline lol. I joined this thread in June, just before the anniversary of my m/c.

Never! Happy birthday to your little man! :happydance:

Also happy birthday to Xander and lisa's LO. <3

Brunette! Now THAT'S what I call line porn. :haha: So happy for you. Try to enjoy. <3 <3 <3

ttcbabyisom, praying you get a sticky bean with this IUI! Hope this tww goes quickly for you.

AFM, I am strangely symptomless being a Clomid cycle. Really, even my 1st Clomid cycle was not bad. No headaches, no hot flashes, no mood changes, etc. I was a bit crampy leading up to ovulation, and then when I actually ovulated (I am still somewhat questioning this) the cramps were quite a bit worse and I had some spotting. Then from 1 dpo, I had very sore/sensitive nipples, but everything other than that went on as normal until AF. 

This time, I feel practically nothing. Leading up to ovulation, I wondered if I had actually taken sugar pills because it was truly as if I wasn't taking anything at all. But then I did have some super mild cramps around ovulation time. More comparable to a normal, unmedicated cycle except they seemed to last longer. Then yesterday (8 dpo) I had some mild cramping again for the first time since ov. Which almost makes me want to hope a little, but at this point I almost don't dare hope. We'll see I guess.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you :)


----------



## Little_one

It's so heartbreaking to hear of everyone's horrible losses!! Miscarriages are so much more common than people make out they are. I truly am sorry to everyone who hasn't yet got their BFP! But I said to unexpected seeing them doesn't make me jealous or sad like I thought it might it just fills me with hope that my time will come! Really starting to come to terms with the fact that you can't have happiness without a little sadness too.

I would pay VERY GOOD Money to know when exactly it's going to happen though! Tonight I got a lovely call from my big sister her partner just proposed and next June I will be her maid of honour!!! Yayyy. 

Starry, sounds like this rainbow baby of yours is coming at that time for a reason! Keep smiling girls we will get there! I also plan to test Friday/Saturday when my partner gets back from working away. I'm so nervous he may have to do it for me.

Ohhh Mariah's mum I'm so sorry 24 weeks must have killed you; last nov/Dec 3 of my friends lost babies all were over 30 weeks! Was the worst thing it's hard to know what to say to someone :hugs: so here's a hug. X


----------



## Little_one

Oh and happy birthday to all the beautiful babies! Scary when they reach ONE. x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> It's so heartbreaking to hear of everyone's horrible losses!! Miscarriages are so much more common than people make out they are. I truly am sorry to everyone who hasn't yet got their BFP! But I said to unexpected seeing them doesn't make me jealous or sad like I thought it might it just fills me with hope that my time will come! Really starting to come to terms with the fact that you can't have happiness without a little sadness too.
> 
> I would pay VERY GOOD Money to know when exactly it's going to happen though! Tonight I got a lovely call from my big sister her partner just proposed and next June I will be her maid of honour!!! Yayyy.
> 
> Starry, sounds like this rainbow baby of yours is coming at that time for a reason! Keep smiling girls we will get there! I also plan to test Friday/Saturday when my partner gets back from working away. I'm so nervous he may have to do it for me.
> 
> Ohhh Mariah's mum I'm so sorry 24 weeks must have killed you; last nov/Dec 3 of my friends lost babies all were over 30 weeks! Was the worst thing it's hard to know what to say to someone :hugs: so here's a hug. X

Yes it was heartbreaking and my world stopped! It's so horrible to suffer a miscarriage at any point. Losing it so far along is something I wouldn't wish on anyone. My friend lost her baby a month after me at 23wks! Now my new baby is due the same week I lost my daughter. Freaky how things work out!


----------



## Tricia173

Hey ladies! My sweet baby boy is here! His name is Talon Joseph, he weighed 8.9oz, and was 20 1/2inches long, he arrived on February 25th! he is absolutely perfect! 

Labor was very difficult, I labored for more than 24 hours before they decided I needed a c section, he was stuck, thank god they got him out safely and he is healthy! He is just perfect, I am So happy to have him here!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tricia173 said:


> Hey ladies! My sweet baby boy is here! His name is Talon Joseph, he weighed 8.9oz, and was 20 1/2inches long, he arrived on February 25th! he is absolutely perfect!
> 
> Labor was very difficult, I labored for more than 24 hours before they decided I needed a c section, he was stuck, thank god they got him out safely and he is healthy! He is just perfect, I am So happy to have him here!

OMG congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you! He is perfect!!!!!!


----------



## eyemom

Oh yay yay! Many many congrats!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a little cutie! Congratulation. :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Congrats Tricia he is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Little_one

He is absolutely beautiful!! Massive congratulations.

Really sorry to hear it wasn't the easiest of births :( hope you recover well and take it easy x


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Tricia!! He is absolutely perfect! I don't think I've ever seen such a perfect, round face on a newborn. What a darling. I am sorry your birth didn't go smoothly but am glad neither of you are really worse for wear.


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS TRICIA He is SO ADORABLY PERFECT!!!! Thanks for sharing your story sorry to hear it was difficult but glad that he is here safe and healthy now Enjoy motherhood!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow huge congrats!! He is absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy every precious moment <3


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> What a little cutie! Congratulation. :)

How are feeling today?


----------



## MamaTex

Tricia173 said:


> Hey ladies! My sweet baby boy is here! His name is Talon Joseph, he weighed 8.9oz, and was 20 1/2inches long, he arrived on February 25th! he is absolutely perfect!
> 
> Labor was very difficult, I labored for more than 24 hours before they decided I needed a c section, he was stuck, thank god they got him out safely and he is healthy! He is just perfect, I am So happy to have him here!

:happydance:

He is a handsome bloke!!! Happy for you woman. Congrats!!


----------



## Little_one

Okay I caved im real rubbish at waiting and done a test. I didn't hold but I am pretty certain that it's a very very faint positive! Been weeing LOADS today so will do a FMU tomorrow x

Either that or I am going line crazy x


----------



## eyemom

Ooooh exciting I'll be watching for your update tomorrow! Fx this is it!


----------



## Little_one

Thanks Hun! Now to work out how to add a photo to this website. Usually fab with technology!!! Not tonight hahah x


----------



## Little_one

*Does anyone else see this?! I think I'm going mad! *
So hard not to get your hopes up! TTC isn't very much fun x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Starry Night

It's hard to say as the picture is small and the test is far away but it kind of looks like there is a line.


----------



## ESwemba84

Yeah, it's too far away to tell. Good luck!

Tricia, congrats!

Never, happy bday to Tyler!

Also, Littleone, my story is I've been married 6.5 years, been pregnant once and lost it at 12 weeks back in 2012, and have been on this board ever since with no success in getting pregnant. I'm currently seeing a fertility specialist, and have a hysteroscopy in April. Whether we proceed with IUI or IVF after that will depend on the results of the surgery.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> What a little cutie! Congratulation. :)
> 
> How are feeling today?Click to expand...

I keep having moments of panic but I'm doing ok. I wish I had more symptoms. My main ones are slightly tender boobs, sore throat and heartburn. 

I've woken up this morning and boobs feel fuller and I am nauseous. Best birthday ever! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy birthday brunette!! Your sticky bean is your present  have a lovely day.

Little one good luck! I think I see a line but the pic is a bit small and it blurs if I zoom in. But I'm hoping to see a bfp from you today!! 

My temp shot up again today so I think I did ovulate early. If my temp stays up tomorrow I'm hoping ff will give me cross hairs. Is that how it works? Third high temp?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I think it usually is :)

:happydance: I've moved up a box on my ticker!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay!! Not likely to be a chemical now you're at nearly 5 weeks!! This is your sticky bean brunette!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really really hope so. I wish I had some more symptoms to put my mind at rest!


----------



## Little_one

Hope this photos more clear for you all, rang my OH the voice of reason. He's banning my tests until Sunday :nope: 
I hate to admit maybe he is right though x

Ps the top one I knocked tea over! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## brunettebimbo

I definitely see it. Have you tested again?


----------



## Unexpected212

Happy Birthday Brunette. So glad you got your Birthday BFP :)

Everything sounds like it's going fab xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm still absolutely terrified. I stupid read that chemicals happen anywhere up to 5 weeks. I think I will relax at 6 weeks!

My first loss was 5+3 and second 4+2. 

Can't decide whether to test again or not. I know I'm pregnant. I'd like to see progression because I might relax a bit but I'm terrified incase they got lighter. Urgh.


----------



## Little_one

No gonna wait until tomorrow or Sunday girls and do a FRER like you both suggested! Exciting though. Happy birthday brunette!! What a lovely little present :hugs: x


----------



## eyemom

Looks good Little_one. Hope you get a nice dark one on Sunday. :)

AFM, another bfn this morning. :-/ I just have one more IC at home. I'll use it on Sunday unless my temp is really tanking by then. Not really holding out any hope now though.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> What a little cutie! Congratulation. :)
> 
> How are feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> I keep having moments of panic but I'm doing ok. I wish I had more symptoms. My main ones are slightly tender boobs, sore throat and heartburn.
> 
> I've woken up this morning and boobs feel fuller and I am nauseous. Best birthday ever! :happydance:Click to expand...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Those are all good symptoms. My nausea usually doesn't last all day, just moments of it throughout the day!!!! I have my Fx'd for u! Hope you have a great bday!!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Looks good Little_one. Hope you get a nice dark one on Sunday. :)
> 
> AFM, another bfn this morning. :-/ I just have one more IC at home. I'll use it on Sunday unless my temp is really tanking by then. Not really holding out any hope now though.

I hope you get your BFP on Sunday!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Starry Night

little_one - I definitely see a shadow line. I hope the FRER shows a nice dark line.

eyemom - :hugs: Sorry for the bfn. When is AF due?

brunette - just take it one day at a time for now, hun. I always find looking ahead way too intimidating. I still can't do it, to be honest. I have high hopes for you and this pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

PS... Happy Birthday, brunette!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Hope this photos more clear for you all, rang my OH the voice of reason. He's banning my tests until Sunday :nope:
> I hate to admit maybe he is right though x
> 
> Ps the top one I knocked tea over! X

I really hope this is your BFP! Fx'd for you...:dust::dust::dust::bfp:


----------



## eyemom

Starry Night said:


> eyemom - :hugs: Sorry for the bfn. When is AF due?

Thanks. I'm 11 dpo. So I can expect AF on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Little_one

Thanks girls AF is due on the 4th for me. I really hope you get your BFP eyemom!! Will post my test on Sunday x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls :)

Eye I really hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## Little_one

My hips are very tender and sore! Feel bruised x


----------



## LeahLou

I definitely see it little one!! 

Nervous to test tomorrow. I had a line today but I'm afraid it's an evap and it'll be blank in the am.

Super faint but there


----------



## eyemom

I don't know, that looks like something to me. Good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like something to me too. 

Good Luck to everyone who is testing today!


----------



## Starry Night

I sort of do see a shadow but I had to really squint so it's too tough to tell if it's an evap or not. I had gotten some nasty evaps on FRERs as well in the past. If it's real then a test in a day or two will be more noticeable. Good luck.


----------



## Little_one

Having such a bad morning: could not get comfy in bed last night and then this morning I fell down a whole flight of stairs with Mia in my arms! Thankfully managed to save her so she wasn't hurt at all. Cut my leg open, squashed my hand and have chipped a bone! And then fell up the stairs and smashed my chin on the stair! Something seriously going on today & waves of dizziness x


----------



## Unexpected212

What is with falling down the stairs?

I fell down the stairs on Thursday and am bruised and achey and twisted my knee really badly. Luckily baby seems fine!

Maybe it's early pregnancy clumsiness? Sorry to hear you got hurt xx


----------



## Little_one

I think I'm more embarrassed than anything and was more worried about Mia. But she's okay! I just have no idea what happened, oh no Hun! Glad you and baby are Okay and your knee gets better soon. I know I am going to be bruised tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh gosh poor you little one, its such a shock when you have a fall like that. I'm hope you are not in too much pain? Glad Mia is ok. Glad you are ok to unexpected x


----------



## Little_one

Thanks Mrs W! I think it's more the shock than anything we have just been to Asda and got some tests but only just realised I didn't pick up the FRER's but the fast result! So off to Tesco tonight. Useless sometimes hahah! X

In the fall I caught Mia's face with my nail and scratched her!! Feeling awful but my OH keeps reminding me that it could have a lot worse x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I picked up the fast result too! I used them at 13DPO. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww he's right it could have been worse and you only scratched her trying to protect her. Can't wait to see your test later x

Can someone please have a peep at my chart. Do you think I ovulated? No cross hairs yet. And if you think I did what day would you say? https://fertilityfriend.com/home/37175f


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm surprised you didn't get crosshairs today! I would say CD15!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh good thanks brunette! That's exactly what I think too. I've put another high temp in tomorrow to see what it does and it does give me cross hairs but for cd16! I thought I oved the day of the dip tho cd15 as you said so I'm ignoring ff! I guess the first rise wasnt high enough above cover line? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Weird. Either way you've covered your base with BD! Good Luck!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes hopefully covered dtd wise I hope! As I've had bleeding over ov I'm not sure if I will get pregnant.... But fingers crossed!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:dust:


----------



## Little_one

I can't sleep AGAIN. This is driving me nuts I feel physically drained. Getting the FRER's or superdrugs tests tomorrow. 
These One Step tests are soo faint!! That I don't believe this is my BFP at all. Hate being stuck in limbo AF is due 3/4th so we shall see. Shouldn't be allowed to sell cheap tests! How long was it if you used them for people to get an obvious positive on one of these x


----------



## MamaTex

Little_one said:


> Having such a bad morning: could not get comfy in bed last night and then this morning I fell down a whole flight of stairs with Mia in my arms! Thankfully managed to save her so she wasn't hurt at all. Cut my leg open, squashed my hand and have chipped a bone! And then fell up the stairs and smashed my chin on the stair! Something seriously going on today & waves of dizziness x

Ouch!! I am sorry your morning went the way it did. Cuidado girl!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Little_one said:


> I can't sleep AGAIN. This is driving me nuts I feel physically drained. Getting the FRER's or superdrugs tests tomorrow.
> These One Step tests are soo faint!! That I don't believe this is my BFP at all. Hate being stuck in limbo AF is due 3/4th so we shall see. Shouldn't be allowed to sell cheap tests! How long was it if you used them for people to get an obvious positive on one of these x

I've seen some girls not really get any progression on them. FX a FRER will show up those 2 beautiful lines!

Are you in the UK?
I wake every night now. Did with my son too. I'm happy for any symptoms though. No complaints here :)


----------



## Little_one

Yes I am in the UK brunette. I feel exhausted too but get into bed and can't sleep hahahah it's so annoying. Does anybody know the sensitivity on First Response Fast Results? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure but I got my BFP at 13DPO with one. 
I think rapid show up from day AF is due and the other one is 4 days before.


----------



## Unexpected212

First response says six days before missed period. It's meant to be about 10miu sensitivity but I've heard people say it can pick up levels as low as 7!

I got my faint BFP at 10dpo with FRER


----------



## eyemom

Well, here's the update on me. 13 dpo and :bfn: :(

If not for my BFN on 11 dpo, I really would have had my hopes up. Yesterday and today, I've had a weird soreness in my bbs like deeper past my nipples. It kind of felt like when I was young and they were just starting to develop. And nipples are still somewhat sensitive (though past cycles have proved that that doesn't necessarily mean anything...but this cycle was different in that this turned up late in my LP instead of earlier on after ov). Also I often have insomnia in my LP, but with that I wake up like 3-4 am. Last couple days or so, I've woken up about an hour before my alarm, which happened with my pregnancies. Also I still have high temps; today would have been higher if not for waking up so early. If I put the temp in an adjuster (I know, not exact science), it's as high as my highest temp this cycle. I've been having weird dreams last couple of nights too. So it's always hard not to hope a little (I was still hoping a little), but I might have seriously been bouncing off the walls had I not already seen a BFN to keep myself in check.

Just my body playing tricks again. :dohh: I think I've had every symptom in the book at various times (in various cycles), and it has never meant anything, so if I'm ever to see a bfp again, I think it's just going to really surprise me because I won't think anything of symptoms anymore. (haha yeah right like I could ever really make myself stop symptom spotting)

I was really dreading testing this morning...usually I want answers no matter what...but this time I wasn't sure if I could bear to see another BFN. But eh. Right now I'm doing ok. Maybe it'll hit me harder tomorrowish when AF hits.


----------



## Left wonderin

Eyemom :( sorry about the BFN . Seeing them is like a quick sharp slap in the face ! On to the next cycle once AF shows up you there is new hope for next month and a BFP :)


----------



## eyemom

Thank you left. :hugs: I'm wondering how many more times I can pick myself up and say YES let's try this again! So sick of ttc. But yes in a few days I'll have new hopes. <3

You're going to be the next one to have a baby right? How much longer now? Sorry I'm horrible at keeping track.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry about the BFN. When is AF due?


----------



## eyemom

Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll keep me fingers tightly crossed for you!


----------



## Left wonderin

Eye I just had my baby boy , he is now 1 week old . :) here to support everyone towards their BFP :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Well, here's the update on me. 13 dpo and :bfn: :(
> 
> If not for my BFN on 11 dpo, I really would have had my hopes up. Yesterday and today, I've had a weird soreness in my bbs like deeper past my nipples. It kind of felt like when I was young and they were just starting to develop. And nipples are still somewhat sensitive (though past cycles have proved that that doesn't necessarily mean anything...but this cycle was different in that this turned up late in my LP instead of earlier on after ov). Also I often have insomnia in my LP, but with that I wake up like 3-4 am. Last couple days or so, I've woken up about an hour before my alarm, which happened with my pregnancies. Also I still have high temps; today would have been higher if not for waking up so early. If I put the temp in an adjuster (I know, not exact science), it's as high as my highest temp this cycle. I've been having weird dreams last couple of nights too. So it's always hard not to hope a little (I was still hoping a little), but I might have seriously been bouncing off the walls had I not already seen a BFN to keep myself in check.
> 
> Just my body playing tricks again. :dohh: I think I've had every symptom in the book at various times (in various cycles), and it has never meant anything, so if I'm ever to see a bfp again, I think it's just going to really surprise me because I won't think anything of symptoms anymore. (haha yeah right like I could ever really make myself stop symptom spotting)
> 
> I was really dreading testing this morning...usually I want answers no matter what...but this time I wasn't sure if I could bear to see another BFN. But eh. Right now I'm doing ok. Maybe it'll hit me harder tomorrowish when AF hits.

Awww im so sorry for your BFN. I hate the TTC process because it's so frustrating. After my loss my body imitated pregnancy EVERY month and it would make go crazy! I really admire you will to get back on the horse and try again; you are a strong woman and you will get your BFP!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm not sure but I got my BFP at 13DPO with one.
> I think rapid show up from day AF is due and the other one is 4 days before.

Hey Brunette how are you feeling?


----------



## eyemom

Left oh my gosh how did I miss that?????? I'm sorry! Well congratulations!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I got my BFP at 13DPO with one.
> I think rapid show up from day AF is due and the other one is 4 days before.
> 
> Hey Brunette how are you feeling?Click to expand...

I keep panicking! I'm so so scared! Symptoms to keep coming and going which I know is normal. I can't wait to get to 6 weeks. I might start relaxing then.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I got my BFP at 13DPO with one.
> I think rapid show up from day AF is due and the other one is 4 days before.
> 
> Hey Brunette how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I keep panicking! I'm so so scared! Symptoms to keep coming and going which I know is normal. I can't wait to get to 6 weeks. I might start relaxing then.Click to expand...

Aww I was the same way and still am haha...I don't think I will ever relax considering I lost my last child at 24weeks ugh:cry: a doc once said that by the end of the 7th week the likelihood of a miscarriage goes down significantly because all the chromosomal development and abnormalities have resolved themselves...ugh so many doctors have so many theories! I wish we could a camera on the inside to track the development


----------



## Little_one

I don't think it really matters what stage your at with pregnancy you never truly relax, not until baby is in your arms! And even then you worry. 
Eye really have my fingers tightly crossed for you. Had what looks like a BFN for me on a Superdrug test today :/ however my OH is convinced he can see a Very faint line.
I'm preparing myself for AF tomorrow or Tuesday! Let me know eye if yours comes. I'm hoping not for both of us x


----------



## mowat

Sorry for the BFN Eye. Were you going to see a different doctor and get some more tests? Can't remember.

Don't know what's going on over here---my body is a mess. Started a higher dose of Femera on cycle day 3, but I also started a strong anti-inflammatory the same day. Had pretty much constant strong pelvic pain since. I have almost gone to the ER several times, but then it settles slightly. I've also been spotting on and off which never happens. I would think it was the anti-inflammatory upsetting my stomach, but it feels more like ovary pain. I've also had trouble sleeping the past few nights and had a couple days of really bad headaches. Usually I only get insomnia in the TWW. Hopefully the pain settles before we need to start bedding!


----------



## eyemom

That Dr is on maternity leave until at least April, so going to do one more (3rd) cycle of Clomid first. Then I'm supposed to try Clomid+IUI, but planning to take a break and see this other Dr first. Might be crazy but I just want to explore my options..

What anti-inflammatory are you on?


----------



## mowat

Exploring your options might be a good plan. Always nice to get a second opinion.

I'm on Naproxen Eye. Last time I was on it I took some sort of stomach pill at the same time because the doctor said it could cause stomach upset. I'm going to just take it up until I ovulate and then stop. The doctor said "are you sure you're not pregnant?" Um, yeah, I think I know how to detect pregnancy by now!

Just did an opk and it's almost positive. Hmm, didn't think Femera caused false positives, but it's way too early to ovulate. Maybe we'll bed tonight just in case.


----------



## eyemom

I was just curious because I've heard confusing/conflicting stuff about NSAIDs and ttc.

I thought Femara worked basically the same way, so it seems like it could cause a false pos opk? But I never took it or looked into it that much, so idk? Never hurts to make sure you've covered your bases though!


----------



## dojenstein

So sorry to hear about the BFN. I know how frustrating it is. I start testing like 11 days DPO so I'm not disappointed seeing another BFN by day 13 or so. I know it's weird. I'm on CD6 and seriously not looking forward to this process again. But everyone on here is so encouraging, getting up and going for it again. It definitely keeps me going.


----------



## eyemom

dojenstein said:


> So sorry to hear about the BFN. I know how frustrating it is. I start testing like 11 days DPO so I'm not disappointed seeing another BFN by day 13 or so. I know it's weird. I'm on CD6 and seriously not looking forward to this process again. But everyone on here is so encouraging, getting up and going for it again. It definitely keeps me going.

HI yes I am the same way! Kind of numbs me a bit. Not completely, but a little. Lets me start getting used to the idea.

And...I'm so sorry because apparently my reading comprehension has been crap lately. :wacko: Are you new here? If so, welcome to this wonderful group of ladies. If I've already welcomed you, don't mind me I think I'm losing my mind. :dohh:

I went back and looked at my test from this morning earlier today. Whoa big time evap! I've never had an evap before. It was definitely still negative at the 10 min mark though. Was kind of fun to see though in a weird way.


----------



## mowat

I'm going to be stalking your chart tomorrow Eye. Still holding out hope for you for this cycle.


----------



## eyemom

Hee hee ok mowat. ;) Hopefully it'll still be inconclusive today though bc I can't test, and I'm hoping AF stays away! It could start tomorrow though and still not be late.

Today, boobs might be slightly less sore. Woke up early again this morning, but this time could be more because poor DD was coughing like crazy. :( If a bbt adjuster is to be believed, it gives me my highest temp this cycle. It has the last two days trending upward.

Staying guarded though bc it could still very well be my body playing mean tricks. Plus my bbs would seem to indicate AF is on the way.


----------



## Little_one

Eye: your temps are still high considering the dip last month before AF! Your not out yet Hun.

Well I'm the same as you AF due today/tomorrow. Had horrible cramps yesterday, was sure to wake up to AF nothing as of yet not even spotting. We shall see tomorrow !! Plan to test tomorrow with FMU. Really want AF to stayyyy away :( x


----------



## brunettebimbo

In the last half an hour I've started cramping on the left hand side. I'm scared :( I know cramping is normal but this a little stronger than normal cramps.


----------



## Little_one

Brunette Hun please try and relax. I want to promise it'll all be okay but we all know we can't do that. Put your feet up and rest for a while.
P.S my growing pains with my daughter were horribleeeee!! X


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah my cramping this time was way worse than with my son and I would have thought everything had already done it's stretching/growing the first time round.

I had HCG tests due to cramping on one side and everything was and is fine. Just baby getting snug xx


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Little_one, I've got everything crossed for you as well. I did get a temp dip last month that made it pretty obvious what was going on, but some months it doesn't go down until after the bleeding starts. So idk. I guess it's not usually this high though.

Aww brunette, I'm sorry it must be scary. I agree, take it easy, maybe drink a glass of water, and see if it doesn't ease up. If it intensifies though, may be worth a call to your Dr to be safe. Praying everything is okay. Chances are it's your uterus growing. Big :hugs:

Ok so. Does anyone remember the site peeonastick.com? I loved that site, but it is no more. But I found what I remembered because someone quoted it on another site that's still around:

From peeonastick.com:


> A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid.

I did an opk this morning just because I felt the need to pee on something. And the test line was suuuuuper faint. I know nothing conclusive, but it's not a good sign.


----------



## dojenstein

eyemom said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> And...I'm so sorry because apparently my reading comprehension has been crap lately. :wacko: Are you new here? If so, welcome to this wonderful group of ladies. If I've already welcomed you, don't mind me I think I'm losing my mind. :dohh:
> 
> No you're not losing your mind, I am new here.
> 
> My story: I had an MC in January after not, not trying. My BF and I are over 40 and we just figured if it happened, it happened. Well I was so surprised to get that BFP, I just didn't think it would ever happen for me. Then a week later I had the MC. Now I'm actively TTC. I'm doing OPK's and taking my temp. This is my 2nd cycle of TTC and today I"m CD8. Getting anxious for O time.
> 
> I don't have any kids but my BF has an 8 year old son who he has full custody of. So finding time to DTD is hard to say the least. He stays up later than I do!
> 
> Here's to hoping good news and good luck to everyone this month!Click to expand...


----------



## eyemom

Ah okay I'm glad I'm not fully crazy. ;) Nice to "meet" you then. Thanks for sharing your story. So sorry for your loss. Wishing you the best.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. 
They seem to have eased a bit. They spread across my lower back and now I have back ache. Tristan and I have climbed into bed to watch Turbo and rest so fingers crossed that helps. I am terrified. I lost my first loss at 5+3.

Eye did you test again this morning?


----------



## ESwemba84

Eye, so sorry about your BFN.....OPKs can be deceptive if you use them for an HPT. I know, because I've definitely done it before. I had a positive OPK right before AF one time, and it got my hopes up. I hope your high temps stay that way, and you get a BFP! But if not, good luck next cycle!

Brunette, try to think of those cramps, pains, and other feelings down there as a positive thing....I know it's almost impossible not to worry, but if you can, think of the cramping as your body making room for your baby. Not easy, but it could help reduce some stress....

Little one, good luck! I couldn't see anything on your tests, but that doesn't mean you're not pregnant!

Left, congrats on your little one!

Mowat, hopefully your body will figure out what it's supposed to be doing. I'm still hoping every day that you will successfully conceive soon. :hugs:

Everyone else....hi!

AFM, AF started a few days ago, and is still going! Such a good change from last cycle! Lol, no one gets why I want a longer period. I called the fertility clinic here locally because they are doing a study, and participants get up to 3 free IVF cycles! Well, it ends up being about $5,000, but compared to $17,000 I really want in on this thing! I left a message, so hopefully someone will call back. Other than that, I'm just waiting on my surgery.


----------



## eyemom

Nope, no tests left in the house. Weather is bad and I have no other reason to get out, so I'm staying in. Will pick one up when I'm out in the morning if there's still any question.


----------



## eyemom

Wow ES I just saw your post. I hope you get into the study, that would be amazing.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo ES that's exciting. FX!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Nope, no tests left in the house. Weather is bad and I have no other reason to get out, so I'm staying in. Will pick one up when I'm out in the morning if there's still any question.

eye, your chart is still looking great hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> Eye, so sorry about your BFN.....OPKs can be deceptive if you use them for an HPT. I know, because I've definitely done it before. I had a positive OPK right before AF one time, and it got my hopes up. I hope your high temps stay that way, and you get a BFP! But if not, good luck next cycle!
> 
> Brunette, try to think of those cramps, pains, and other feelings down there as a positive thing....I know it's almost impossible not to worry, but if you can, think of the cramping as your body making room for your baby. Not easy, but it could help reduce some stress....
> 
> Little one, good luck! I couldn't see anything on your tests, but that doesn't mean you're not pregnant!
> 
> Left, congrats on your little one!
> 
> Mowat, hopefully your body will figure out what it's supposed to be doing. I'm still hoping every day that you will successfully conceive soon. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else....hi!
> 
> AFM, AF started a few days ago, and is still going! Such a good change from last cycle! Lol, no one gets why I want a longer period. I called the fertility clinic here locally because they are doing a study, and participants get up to 3 free IVF cycles! Well, it ends up being about $5,000, but compared to $17,000 I really want in on this thing! I left a message, so hopefully someone will call back. Other than that, I'm just waiting on my surgery.

Good luck ES, i hope you get a chance to get in on this study!!! Wow, how cool would that be. Glad to hear AF is still going for you. :hugs:


----------



## Little_one

Good luck ES! Hope you get your phone call & I agree very cheap!! Wish you the best of luck,

Oh Eye I don't know, here's hoping!! Keep going to the toilet to check AF hasn't arrived. Let's cross our fingers :hugs: 

Really hoping that we get a lot more BFP's! X


----------



## Left wonderin

ES wow that would be incredible! Fingers crossed you get in and a phone call soon xx


----------



## Little_one

TTCBabyisom I just read your journal and cried like a Baby!! My heart really goes out to all who suffer a loss :( 
It's an unimaginable pain in your heart you can never describe. Wouldn't wish it on anyone:

So glad I found this site :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Exploring your options might be a good plan. Always nice to get a second opinion.
> 
> I'm on Naproxen Eye. Last time I was on it I took some sort of stomach pill at the same time because the doctor said it could cause stomach upset. I'm going to just take it up until I ovulate and then stop. The doctor said "are you sure you're not pregnant?" Um, yeah, I think I know how to detect pregnancy by now!
> 
> Just did an opk and it's almost positive. Hmm, didn't think Femera caused false positives, but it's way too early to ovulate. Maybe we'll bed tonight just in case.

Good luck this cycle mowat with the femara. I find it easier on my body than the clomid. I'm on my 4th cycle of it but this time we did the IUI with it and the gonal-f. Wow, looks like you're totally covering everything with your BD schedule. Hopefully you can keep that up until after O. I couldn't! Ha!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Sorry for the BFN Eye. Were you going to see a different doctor and get some more tests? Can't remember.
> 
> Don't know what's going on over here---my body is a mess. Started a higher dose of Femera on cycle day 3, but I also started a strong anti-inflammatory the same day. Had pretty much constant strong pelvic pain since. I have almost gone to the ER several times, but then it settles slightly. I've also been spotting on and off which never happens. I would think it was the anti-inflammatory upsetting my stomach, but it feels more like ovary pain. I've also had trouble sleeping the past few nights and had a couple days of really bad headaches. Usually I only get insomnia in the TWW. Hopefully the pain settles before we need to start bedding!

higher dose of femara? i didn't know they had higher than 2.5 twice a day...sorry your body is giving you fits right now. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Left wonderin said:


> Eye I just had my baby boy , he is now 1 week old . :) here to support everyone towards their BFP :)

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Nope, no tests left in the house. Weather is bad and I have no other reason to get out, so I'm staying in. Will pick one up when I'm out in the morning if there's still any question.

eye, don't your temps normally plumet by now? With it still up there, it's a GREAT sign! I can't wait for you to test again!


----------



## eyemom

ttcbabyisom said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> Nope, no tests left in the house. Weather is bad and I have no other reason to get out, so I'm staying in. Will pick one up when I'm out in the morning if there's still any question.
> 
> eye, don't your temps normally plumet by now? With it still up there, it's a GREAT sign! I can't wait for you to test again!Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: Yeah, my temps have me a bit curious. Often they are headed downward by now. But it's not unusual for my temps to stay up until after bleeding starts. It does have me a little hopeful though. I don't know if it means much, but my high temps are higher than usual also.

Hey Kat have you been lurking? You've been on my mind.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> In the last half an hour I've started cramping on the left hand side. I'm scared :( I know cramping is normal but this a little stronger than normal cramps.

Aww try not to panic too much. I had about 3 days of cramping around 7 weeks. If you don't see blood then don't let it worry u tooooo much! I know easier said than done...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> Eye, so sorry about your BFN.....OPKs can be deceptive if you use them for an HPT. I know, because I've definitely done it before. I had a positive OPK right before AF one time, and it got my hopes up. I hope your high temps stay that way, and you get a BFP! But if not, good luck next cycle!
> 
> Brunette, try to think of those cramps, pains, and other feelings down there as a positive thing....I know it's almost impossible not to worry, but if you can, think of the cramping as your body making room for your baby. Not easy, but it could help reduce some stress....
> 
> Little one, good luck! I couldn't see anything on your tests, but that doesn't mean you're not pregnant!
> 
> Left, congrats on your little one!
> 
> Mowat, hopefully your body will figure out what it's supposed to be doing. I'm still hoping every day that you will successfully conceive soon. :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else....hi!
> 
> AFM, AF started a few days ago, and is still going! Such a good change from last cycle! Lol, no one gets why I want a longer period. I called the fertility clinic here locally because they are doing a study, and participants get up to 3 free IVF cycles! Well, it ends up being about $5,000, but compared to $17,000 I really want in on this thing! I left a message, so hopefully someone will call back. Other than that, I'm just waiting on my surgery.

I REALLLLLYYYYY hope they call you back!! That would be amazing. Fx'd for u!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am freaking out. I'm so glad I have my journal so I don't bore everyone with my constant worrying! I hardly feel pregnant anymore and that terrifies me! :(


----------



## Laelani

brunettebimbo said:


> Happy Birthday to your little boy.
> 
> Little one nice to see you here. The girls on here are lovely and very supportive!
> 
> Even though I was terrified I still tested this morning and we are thankfully over the first hurdle. With my last loss I tested 48 hours after my BFP and it was barely visible!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1AC555AE-8963-4AA7-A61C-3B3BCFA9D7AA_zps5shw49cz.jpg
> 
> Seen the Doctor. He did my blood pressure etc. Everything ok. I'm seeing the midwife on 17th March and he's going to organise a scan for 7 weeks. He's positive things are going to be ok this time so FX! He's advised me to take it easy at the gym too.

Congrats!!!! :happydance: It is pretty nerve wracking at the start but it will get easier. :) 



Tricia173 said:


> Hey ladies! My sweet baby boy is here! His name is Talon Joseph, he weighed 8.9oz, and was 20 1/2inches long, he arrived on February 25th! he is absolutely perfect!
> 
> Labor was very difficult, I labored for more than 24 hours before they decided I needed a c section, he was stuck, thank god they got him out safely and he is healthy! He is just perfect, I am So happy to have him here!

Congrats!!! He's so adorable!


----------



## mowat

I'm just on 5 (mg?), TTC. I think they'll go up to 7.5 though---could be wrong about that. Hmmm, not sure what you seeing about bedding? Maybe you're seeing my symptom #? Lots of symptoms, but bedding has just started!. Good luck this cycle! When do you start testing?


----------



## eyemom

omg omg omg omg omg

I can't even type I'm shaking.

Spoiler
https://img10.imagefra.me/i633/missinformed/3myk_760_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me

That's only like an hour hold mid-day.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> Nope, no tests left in the house. Weather is bad and I have no other reason to get out, so I'm staying in. Will pick one up when I'm out in the morning if there's still any question.
> 
> eye, don't your temps normally plumet by now? With it still up there, it's a GREAT sign! I can't wait for you to test again!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: Yeah, my temps have me a bit curious. Often they are headed downward by now. But it's not unusual for my temps to stay up until after bleeding starts. It does have me a little hopeful though. I don't know if it means much, but my high temps are higher than usual also.
> 
> Hey Kat have you been lurking? You've been on my mind.Click to expand...

well i have hope and faith for you this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh my gosh eye, thats a super strong bfp....congrats sending you sticky dust xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> I'm just on 5 (mg?), TTC. I think they'll go up to 7.5 though---could be wrong about that. Hmmm, not sure what you seeing about bedding? Maybe you're seeing my symptom #? Lots of symptoms, but bedding has just started!. Good luck this cycle! When do you start testing?

Ha, oh yeah...i saw the x's and just assumed that was bd'ing! I didn't see that it is in the meds category. Ooops.

Yeah 5mg a day is what i was doing. One 2.5mg pill in the a.m. and one in the p.m. But yeah, i've heard they can go up to 7.5 too so i wonder if that's just taking it 3 times a day instead of 2?

I will only test once next Wednesday the 12th at 14dpo with everything crossed!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> omg omg omg omg omg
> 
> I can't even type I'm shaking.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img10.imagefra.me/i633/missinformed/3myk_760_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me
> 
> That's only like an hour hold mid-day.

I KNEW IT~!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## eyemom

Unexpected212 said:


> Oh my gosh eye, thats a super strong bfp....congrats sending you sticky dust xxx

I know I can't believe I had a negative just yesterday on a IC (though it did turn into a pretty interesting evap). That's not even FMU and I've been drinking tea and juice all day.

I thought I'd cry or something if I ever saw another bfp...but right now I'm just in shock.

Thank you.

Anyone who prays please pray for a sticky one.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh eye, thats a super strong bfp....congrats sending you sticky dust xxx
> 
> I know I can't believe I had a negative just yesterday on a IC (though it did turn into a pretty interesting evap). That's not even FMU and I've been drinking tea and juice all day.
> 
> I thought I'd cry or something if I ever saw another bfp...but right now I'm just in shock.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Anyone who prays please pray for a sticky one.Click to expand...

PRAYING!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Internet cheapies are a bit rubbish sometimes. I had a pretty clear BFP on the FRER before I even had the hint of a shadow on the internet cheapies.

What a fantastic line!!!

Praying for your rainbow xxx


----------



## eyemom

Thanks! This is my first time buying a "good" test. I've never had a IC steer me wrong before!


----------



## Unexpected212

So so happy for you. Such a good line I can't believe how strong it is! (Twins )


----------



## ttcbabyisom

that really is a great super dark BFP!!!


----------



## Laelani

eyemom said:


> omg omg omg omg omg
> 
> I can't even type I'm shaking.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img10.imagefra.me/i633/missinformed/3myk_760_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me
> 
> That's only like an hour hold mid-day.

Congrats!!!! :happydance: How exciting!


----------



## Little_one

Told you Eye!!! Woooo. That chart was looking amazing my love :hugs: 
Yayyy. Lots of sticky dust &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Little_one

P.S what an AMAZING strong line x


----------



## mowat

Geez! I just leave for a little bit to walk the dogs and I come back to this! Holy cow Eye! Wait a minute, I thought you didn't have any tests in the house! 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eye what fantastic news!! Congratulations :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Thanks! This is my first time buying a "good" test. I've never had a IC steer me wrong before!

OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for u!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyuu


----------



## eyemom

mowat said:


> Geez! I just leave for a little bit to walk the dogs and I come back to this! Holy cow Eye! Wait a minute, I thought you didn't have any tests in the house!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!

I didn't, my curiosity got the better of me and I braved the cold and snow.... To drive <1mi to the store to pick up some good tests. :haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

OMG EyeMom I'm so happy for you. You've been trying for so long and I had a feeling since your temps were still high that could only be GREAT news. You have been so supportive of me during my TTC process so I'm SOOOOO happy for you and DH!


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom said:


> omg omg omg omg omg
> 
> I can't even type I'm shaking.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img10.imagefra.me/i633/missinformed/3myk_760_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me
> 
> That's only like an hour hold mid-day.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Eyemom - I'm hyperventiling....I'm so super DEE duper excited for you!!! That line is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!! :baby::happydance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry--how are things with you?


----------



## Tricia173

Eye-I am beyond excited for you! Congrats!!!!!! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean, you deserve it!!!! :)


----------



## dojenstein

Eye, I'm new here but congratulations. That is such wonderful news. I'd be shaking too. So happy, sticky dust to you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ladies! You've been so supportive of me here. I'll continue to cheer you all on!


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats eye!!!!!!!


----------



## Little_one

I love the buzz when someone announces their news!! It's so very lovelyyyy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Starry Night

Mariahs Mom said:


> Starry--how are things with you?


Things are OK. Really struggling with the weight gain. It's all way too much but I can't stop eating. I just like food so much! I'm eating more healthier foods this time but still the portion sizes are just...yeah....I like food. :blush: Today I had a second round of glucose testing. I had passed the first time but apparently I had cut it close so my OB wanted me to "make sure".


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Starry--how are things with you?
> 
> 
> Things are OK. Really struggling with the weight gain. It's all way too much but I can't stop eating. I just like food so much! I'm eating more healthier foods this time but still the portion sizes are just...yeah....I like food. :blush: Today I had a second round of glucose testing. I had passed the first time but apparently I had cut it close so my OB wanted me to "make sure".Click to expand...

I'm nervous abt my weight gain this time as well too...last preg I was so nauseous that I lost 25lbs but this time I'm barely nauseous and IM HUNGRY...I know it's scary but it seems like you're very conscious of it so maybe it won't be HORRIBLE...I say enjoy it now and we'll just have to work hard to shed the pounds later :thumbup:

And oh boy, I hope the glucose stays within a good range! Keep me updated with that!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm concious of the weight gain but it's definitely not sensible. I'm mainly eating healthier this time because I crave fruits and such but it's all undone when I don't stop at one piece of dessert or one piece of cheese (my biggest craving). I'm not eating as much sweets this time but I am loading up on the carbs and starches. I've already gained 30 pounds and I know 3rd tri is when the weight skyrockets. My doctor hasn't said anything yet but I just feel ugly. I lost the weight after my son so I know I can do it again but it's really hard for me to lose weight and I know it will take a long time. I had gained 60 pounds with him and it took a year to lose it all plus a little extra. I was in maternity for about 7 months after. And I've never been a skinny girl though there have times I was contented with how I looked. My mom thinks a lot of it is water weight as I lost a lot just after giving birth last time. I am also looking into adding some light exercise. With DS I wasn't allowed due to complications but this time I don't have that excuse.

I know I shouldn't complain as ugliness is a small price to pay when you're getting a baby out of the deal but I still am a woman and being beautiful seems to be such a requirement. I feel so embarassed.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> I'm concious of the weight gain but it's definitely not sensible. I'm mainly eating healthier this time because I crave fruits and such but it's all undone when I don't stop at one piece of dessert or one piece of cheese (my biggest craving). I'm not eating as much sweets this time but I am loading up on the carbs and starches. I've already gained 30 pounds and I know 3rd tri is when the weight skyrockets. My doctor hasn't said anything yet but I just feel ugly. I lost the weight after my son so I know I can do it again but it's really hard for me to lose weight and I know it will take a long time. I had gained 60 pounds with him and it took a year to lose it all plus a little extra. I was in maternity for about 7 months after. And I've never been a skinny girl though there have times I was contented with how I looked. My mom thinks a lot of it is water weight as I lost a lot just after giving birth last time. I am also looking into adding some light exercise. With DS I wasn't allowed due to complications but this time I don't have that excuse.
> 
> I know I shouldn't complain as ugliness is a small price to pay when you're getting a baby out of the deal but I still am a woman and being beautiful seems to be such a requirement. I feel so embarassed.

Aww don't feel embarrassed! You said it perfectly, it's just the price to pay to get a beautiful baby out of it. 

We are in the same boat. My weight has always fluctuated. I've lost a lot in the past but then I would gain it all back. My doctor told me that I shouldn't gain more than 15-20lbs but how unrealistic is that???!?!?! Carbs are my biggest challenge as well. I'm getting married 7months after I have the baby and I am so damn nervous haha...I hope I lose the weight. We can lose it together...


----------



## LeahLou

Psh, y'all are tiny! I gained 80 LBS with my dd. I was on bed rest and eating was the only thing I could do, but still. I started out at 165 and am now stuck at 190 2 YEARS later -.- I have zero motivation to kick the baby fat because once I start to I either get pregnant and loose it (and binge eat), something bad happens, or I have to focus on other things! 

Maybe we should make a kick our butts back in shape thread after your babies are born :haha:


----------



## garfie

Eye - Congrats hun on your amazing news :happydance::happydance: I wish you all the luck and love in the world you are finally pregnant mama - has it sunk in yet:cloud9:

AFM - I am more of a stalker these days but love it when I read posts like Eye's :happydance:

Good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Little_one

When I was pregnant with DD I was told I had gestational diabetes! My test came back 0.1 over what it should be. 
I had to test sugar levels about 7 times a day! But my readings were always spot on, I had to have additional growth scans and they scared the life out of me telling me she was going to be huge, I also wasn't allowed to go past my due date and from 28 week had weekly meeting with a consultant. Mia arrived naturally at 38+6 and a dinky 6lb 7oz's in total I only gained about 12lb the whole pregnancy didn't show until 30+ weeks. However Hun if it comes back you have it then you'll see a dietician and make a food plan, sucked for me as my craving really was sweets & hotdogs !! X
The photo I uploaded is my bump the day before I gave birth x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Little_one

Still no sign of AF but not wanting to test as I'm so scared of a BFN :(


----------



## eyemom

Thanks garfie. <3

Wow L_o, you were so tiny! Good luck to you.

Ladies I'm already nervous. Boob soreness is all but gone, still some mild soreness around the nipples.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow eyemom!! Huge congratulations!! A beautiful dark line!


----------



## eyemom

Ugh I knew I'd be this way. One moment excited, next moment terrified it's already ending. Sorry to complain about it but I guess you ladies understand. :-/ My line isn't quite as pretty today either. Still decently dark I guess, but ehhh. I guess the other difference is yesterday I dipped the stick in the cup, and this morning I actually peed on it.


Spoiler
[URL=https://i.imagefra.me/c1fjsdux][IMG]https://img15.imagefra.me/i934/missinformed/g193_280_uavlm.jpg[/URL]Uploaded at ImageFra.me[/IMG]


----------



## Unexpected212

Both those lines are fab

My BFP's are always always darker in the afternoon/evening and it depends on loads of factors 

Put down the tests. That first one is all the reassurance you could need it's an amazing BFP


----------



## Little_one

Eye it's still lovely and strong babe! Don't you worry. Just try to relax and enjoy. I know it's easier say than done though. 
I know I was so desperate for a bump then I finally got one and lovedddd it & least people knew I was pregnant and not just gained a few pound hahahah x


----------



## brunettebimbo

You need to stop testing. I've banned myself because it is far too scary!
My losses were both at 4+2 and 5+3 so when I pass both milestones I will probably do a digi but I am terrified. I totally understand how you feel Hun :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ladies. I had to take a second one just to believe it!

But yeah, these tests are qualitative, not quantitative, so I shouldn't make myself crazy with comparisons. They're designed to show pregnant or not pregnant, so they won't necessarily be exactly the same to indicate anything else. These are things I know on a rational level, but I'm not at my most rational atm haha.

It's the boobs that have me worried more than anything else.


----------



## Unexpected212

Don't worry about the boobs. Right from the start some days they were agony, other days no pain at all and some days only sore if I poked them lol.

I think sometimes your body adjusts to a certain level of HCG and then the symptoms are less noticeable.

Thats why at 8/9 weeks I thought something awful had happened to me because my boobs suddenly stopped hurting and deflated!! But everything was and is fine.

I know it's hard not to worry. I still worry every day.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I didn't get consistent symptoms until 6 to 7 weeks. Try not to obsess too much. And I can never get a good enough aim when I pee directly on to the stick. I only trust dipping into a cup.


----------



## eyemom

I actually think it's nerves, but I feel ever so slightly queasy and I love it, lol.

Called the Dr's office, and my Dr's nurse is going to call me back to plot out what's next.

I don't think my Dr is into checking progesterone, but I'm going to beg to have it tested. Can anyone give me advice on what to expect with that?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Ugh I knew I'd be this way. One moment excited, next moment terrified it's already ending. Sorry to complain about it but I guess you ladies understand. :-/ My line isn't quite as pretty today either. Still decently dark I guess, but ehhh. I guess the other difference is yesterday I dipped the stick in the cup, and this morning I actually peed on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> [URL=https://i.imagefra.me/c1fjsdux][IMG]https://img15.imagefra.me/i934/missinformed/g193_280_uavlm.jpg[/URL]Uploaded at ImageFra.me[/IMG]

Put down the pee stick AND the worry...try to take in what just happened to you and just breathe! You are pregnant...right now...try not to think about "what if". Just smile. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little_one said:


> Still no sign of AF but not wanting to test as I'm so scared of a BFN :(

Hang in there sweetie. :hugs:

:test:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little_one said:


> When I was pregnant with DD I was told I had gestational diabetes! My test came back 0.1 over what it should be.
> I had to test sugar levels about 7 times a day! But my readings were always spot on, I had to have additional growth scans and they scared the life out of me telling me she was going to be huge, I also wasn't allowed to go past my due date and from 28 week had weekly meeting with a consultant. Mia arrived naturally at 38+6 and a dinky 6lb 7oz's in total I only gained about 12lb the whole pregnancy didn't show until 30+ weeks. However Hun if it comes back you have it then you'll see a dietician and make a food plan, sucked for me as my craving really was sweets & hotdogs !! X
> The photo I uploaded is my bump the day before I gave birth x

Wow, you were a tiny thing! Jealous!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahooooooo eye I'm so thrilled for you. Don't tortutre yourself , stop temping and stop testing every day . The hormones only change every 48/72hours so really you will see no difference on a daily bases :) as for sore boobs and symptoms don't worry , its very normal form them to come and go in the early weeks . I had no sore boobs at all until 11 weeks . 

I know its much easier said than done but try relax , try not think too far into the future . Just focus on today and think " today I am pregnant and all is ok " 
I'm so so excited for you and am praying that this is your sticky bean :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little_one

It's 100% a sticky bean eye they are beautifulllll strong lines. I know how easy it is to say but relax my darling and enjoy it now.
Thanks TTC my partners away again till Friday so me and my mum are testing tomorrow!! Makes it less scary she's so excited there's even a chance and tomorrow will make me 2 days late. I never got any positives with my girl on first morning urine was the afternoon. My doctors said to go next week if nothing still x


----------



## eyemom

Thanks!

Good luck Little_one!

Called the Dr. After I see my 11:00 patient, I'm headed over to the lab for beta and progesterone. I was all ready to beg for the P check, but the nurse said we're doing it before I even had to ask! Yay! Then Thursday I go for another beta to make sure my numbers are going up as they should.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Good luck Little_one!
> 
> Called the Dr. After I see my 11:00 patient, I'm headed over to the lab for beta and progesterone. I was all ready to beg for the P check, but the nurse said we're doing it before I even had to ask! Yay! Then Thursday I go for another beta to make sure my numbers are going up as they should.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mackjess

Eyemom, that test looks lovely!


----------



## MamaTex

eyemom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Good luck Little_one!
> 
> Called the Dr. After I see my 11:00 patient, I'm headed over to the lab for beta and progesterone. I was all ready to beg for the P check, but the nurse said we're doing it before I even had to ask! Yay! Then Thursday I go for another beta to make sure my numbers are going up as they should.

Oh wow, I have missed a bunch. BIG OLE CONGRATULATIONS to you eyemom. Your efforts have paid off. 

:thumbup:

The test you posted look pretty positive to me. I would say I can't believe it but I totally can!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Eye you bring such hope and shows persistence pays off ;)


----------



## eyemom

Awww thank you ladies

A friend of mine linked this on fb just now. Omg. Grab a tissue.
https://moms.popsugar.com/Truth-Behind-Love-You-Forever-31923286
(It's the story behind the children's book, Love You Forever. Not what I expected.)


----------



## mowat

I absolutely refuse to look at that link Eye! I can't even think about that book without getting weepy.

Good luck with your blood tests!


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh god yep crying after reading that. I've not read that book I might have to get a copy sounds lovely.


----------



## eyemom

Today's results are in:

My beta I think she said was 102. I can't believe I don't remember the number with 100% certainty. Pretty sure that's right.

Progesterone was 51!!!!


----------



## floridamomma

I think I deleted my subscription to the thread! How's everyone? I'm going to go back and catch up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

eyemom said:


> Today's results are in:
> 
> My beta I think she said was 102. I can't believe I don't remember the number with 100% certainty. Pretty sure that's right.
> 
> Progesterone was 51!!!!

Fantastic :)

I did it. I am shaking like a leaf. Dates are bang on :mrgreen:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/DE09BCF8-A32D-4AFE-9A72-B0BBD1070514_zps0f1snnri.jpg


----------



## eyemom

Yay brunette! You must feel so much better seeing that!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> I think I deleted my subscription to the thread! How's everyone? I'm going to go back and catch up.

OMG I was just thinking abt u...8wks already?? That's great! How have u been feeling?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Today's results are in:
> 
> My beta I think she said was 102. I can't believe I don't remember the number with 100% certainty. Pretty sure that's right.
> 
> Progesterone was 51!!!!

That's fantastic :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sweetz33

*sigh* I am such bad BNB'r....

Eye that is just epic news!! I am so happy for you!!!!

Whoa Brun....congrats!!

My brain can only function to go back a page tonight. I am sorry for missing everyone else. My active now 1 y/o is wearing me thin, and then 5+ mon on top of it...oy vey. *twitch* I go for my 1st appointment on Thursday so hopefully I find out which team flag we are flying.

I am so sorry to jump in then run, I am just exhausted...My love you all of you. <3


----------



## floridamomma

Ok there is just such an abundance of good news ladies. Congrats to all eyemom and brunette anyone else I missed who got Bfp!!! Nice to see the other ladies trucking along congrats on many milestones passed ladies. To everyone still ttc lots of sticky baby dust and hugs your way, can't wait to see your Bfp soon!
Mariahsmom hey! The reason I realized seething was wrong was because I hadn't checked on you in a while. Then I realized I hadn't seen the thread! How's everything going with the lo? You are almost 13 weeks already? Wow second tri is right around the corner. Afm I'm doing ok everything is leveling out. Saw lo Friday measuring 3 days behind but not enough to change due date. 8 weeks now and waiting to hear from on today to schedule my first prenatal appt. this is the first time I've made it to a prenatal appt since my son and he's four and I've had 3 mc since him so needless to say I'll be very afraid. I mc'd like a day before my first ob apt last pregnancy. But doing just fine. Hoes the new place? We moved this past weekend and I'm still tired lol


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> omg omg omg omg omg
> 
> I can't even type I'm shaking.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img10.imagefra.me/i633/missinformed/3myk_760_uavlm.jpgUploaded at ImageFra.me
> 
> That's only like an hour hold mid-day.

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: EYE!!!! CONGRATS MA'AM!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!! You so deserve this!!!! 

Sorry I didn't see this earlier BUT IM STILL OVERJOYED FOR YOU!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY EYE!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - Those results are AMAZING (twins ) haha 

Brunette- SO glad you got 2-3 weeks must be so reassuring to know that HCG is rising well. This is deffo your sticky bean :)

I just had my 15 week midwife appointment. All blood tests came back great and have sent off my blood for Quad test. 13 days to go until I find out if I'm team blue or pink!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Spread some of that baby dust ladies! I need some <3


----------



## eyemom

Hi Sweetz, thanks for popping in. If you get a chance please fill us in after your appointment. <3

Thanks florida, glad to hear things are going well for you.

Hee hee thanks Never. ;)

Unexpected.  My P was somewhat high, but I don't think those are twin numbers. Especially the hcg. I guess time will tell. ;) I can't believe you're that far along already, wow!

So it is 5:15 am here. I thought I'd go to bed early(ish)--early for me anyway. And I just woke up earlier. I woke up at 3:45 grrr. I tried to go back to sleep, but it didn't happen. So at 4:30 I got up, did some dishes, now I'm sitting here with some hot tea and thinking I'll try sleeping again in a bit. Waking up about an hour-hour and a half before my alarm has always been a symptom for me. But it's usually at a time that it's still not insane to be up. Hoping tonight was just a one-off!


----------



## Unexpected212

Haha I just like teasing. Plus if it is twins then I can be like 'Told ya!' 

I know! This pregnancy has started flying by now. Which is great!

Sending you lots of babydust Mrs W xx


----------



## Jenren

Can you all see it ? 10 dpo
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh yes very easily!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Think this must be the luckiest thread ever with all these BFP's over the last few months lol


----------



## eyemom

I see it, woo hoo.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jenren said:


> Can you all see it ? 10 dpo

Yes I see it :)


----------



## Left wonderin

This is so exciting with all these new BFP :) I'm so so excited for you all and for me cause now I get to live vicariously through you all :) enjoy every second and I know it does not feel it but the weeks will just fly by !!!


----------



## Little_one

Ooooh I definitely see it Jen! Congrats.

Eye those numbers are beautiful!! Congratulations my darling &#10084;&#65039; Now all you ladies with your BFP's please try and relax and rest. 

I am so restless, can't sleep! Although saying that yesterday I was sat on the sofa at mums next thing I know I wake up and it's gone 7!! Nearly 3 hour nap. Horrible headaches and cramps (not usual) still no AF. Tested this morning and still nothing showing a BFP!! I don't knowww. AF was due Monday and I am never late.

With my DD I didn't test until 5/6 weeks. So maybe I'm a late riser, who knows time will tell x


----------



## Laelani

Yes I can see that too!


----------



## floridamomma

Unexpected are you hoping for girl or boy? That's so exciting!


----------



## pinkribbon

Can I join? AF got me today so I'm back to CD1


----------



## floridamomma

Jenren said:


> Can you all see it ? 10 dpo

I see it!
Mrs w sticky baby dust your way!!


----------



## Little_one

Hi pink ribbon! 
Welcome I am pretty new on this thread too, however I am sure the ladies will welcome you as warmly as me! What's your story?
This is mine and my OH's first time TTC and this month we wasn't exactly trying as we had lots going on so first cycle starts next month ... If AF arrives. She was due Monday but so far nothing. So who knows, we DTD in my fertile period (have been tracking since coming off Depo, thankfully my fertility returned within a month) but I wasn't doing OPK's or charting etc. Will probably start next month with both. We had a MC last year and suffered a lot of loss. I lost my nan & my OH his Dad. We have been blessed and have a 15 month old daughter, she was a complete accident as I was on the pill hahah. X


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, pinkribbon. Sorry that AF caught you. Hopefully this next cycle will bring you your rainbow!

jenren - I definitely see a line. I'll say congrats now and lots of sticky dust your way!

Mrs W - good luck to you. When are you planning on testing?

eyemom - those numbers look terrific! I have a good feeling that this is your sticky bfp! I'm so pleased for you!

little_one - that is so frustrating when AF is late but all you get is bfns. How long have you been tracking your cycles? I think sometimes we can have an 'off' cycle every once in awhile but don't often notice unless we're keeping track. Before I had DS my cycles were very irregular so there was no pattern which made testing very difficult. After he was born I finally regulated but every once in awhile I would have an off cycle and I'd be a week or so late. That usually happened after a loss but it happened once before we even started TTC#2. I hope you get an answer one way or the other soon!


----------



## Little_one

It's always a 27/28 day cycle! Monday would have been 28 days. I'm never any later than that: been the same since I started at 13! Very frustrating for me. At least if AF comes we can start next month !! Just want to know one way or another now. Built myself up for the disappointment of AF but now she's playing me around too! Naughty witch hahah. 

Since coming off depo I have taken particular care of tracking and OPK's my nurse gave me as she knew we wanted to try and I regulated and ovulated the first month the jab ran out. So know there are no issues x


----------



## Little_one

P.S - I am going that crazy I have taken to shouting at myself and poking my tummy in hope that SOMETHING happens lmao x


----------



## Starry Night

Yep. Been there, done that, I'm afraid. It is very irritating. When I got my bfp with DS I hadn't had a period in 3 months and since I had no real access to cheap tests I had to restrict myself to testing once a week. By the time my bfp came around I really was not expecting it! In fact, I was going to the doctor that very day to see what was wrong and only took the test to prove I wasn't pregnant. It did make figuring out a due date kind of interesting, though. Every time I had to get a scan I had to argue with the technicians that my due date was in July and not in May. I still have long cycles (40 days) so that has been a fight with this one too.


----------



## Little_one

It's hard isn't it especially as people's cycles are sooooo different!!! Hard to know for sure I knew my due date with my daughter should have been a week earlier they told me no, she came the day before the date I thought she should have been due! X


----------



## Unexpected212

floridamomma said:


> Unexpected are you hoping for girl or boy? That's so exciting!

With my son I was desperate for a girl but knew I was having a boy and I was right. I just never imagined myself with boys.

Now I have a boy I really don't mind if it's a boy or a girl I'm happy either way.


----------



## Unexpected212

How frustrating Little One!!!

I had the same thing with my son. I was on the pill and when I was expecting my bleed it never came. I was about 9 days late before I got the FAINTEST positive.


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome Pink Ribbon!!

I had a miscarriage in September and was lucky to fall pregnant after 2 cycles TTC and these ladies have supported me so well through the worries etc.

I was going to stop posting as much but I can't stop posting with all this excitement lol


----------



## Little_one

No unexpected you can't stop posting Everrrr. It's lovely to be updated with all your news & I feel like your my baby and bump 'mum' hahah. 
I'm thinking you'll have a little girl this time around. One of each lovelyyy. I actually think brunette & Barbie will too! x


----------



## Unexpected212

Haha everyone is convinced I'm having a boy. One of each would be lovely of course but as long as baby is healthy that's all that matters :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I'll have another boy. I don't mind either way!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Awww thank you ladies
> 
> A friend of mine linked this on fb just now. Omg. Grab a tissue.
> https://moms.popsugar.com/Truth-Behind-Love-You-Forever-31923286
> (It's the story behind the children's book, Love You Forever. Not what I expected.)

Wow, i had no idea the real story behind it. So touching and sad. :cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Today's results are in:
> 
> My beta I think she said was 102. I can't believe I don't remember the number with 100% certainty. Pretty sure that's right.
> 
> Progesterone was 51!!!!

This is SOOOO exciting!!! Great numbers! Love your new tickers! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> Today's results are in:
> 
> My beta I think she said was 102. I can't believe I don't remember the number with 100% certainty. Pretty sure that's right.
> 
> Progesterone was 51!!!!
> 
> Fantastic :)
> 
> I did it. I am shaking like a leaf. Dates are bang on :mrgreen:
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/DE09BCF8-A32D-4AFE-9A72-B0BBD1070514_zps0f1snnri.jpgClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Little_one

I love pregnancy and babies I find it all so fascinating, can't wait to become a midwife and be part of that journey. Once we have baby number 2 my plan is to carry on working from home and go back to college, do my access and then Uni to be a midwife: I'm only 21 so have lots of time. I love my job but it's not my forever and my heart aches for midwifery! But don't want to start and then have to take time out for maternity x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Spread some of that baby dust ladies! I need some <3

me tooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Jenren said:


> Can you all see it ? 10 dpo

I do, i do!!! awesome, congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

pinkribbon said:


> Can I join? AF got me today so I'm back to CD1

welcome pink! sorry AF got you but best of luck for this next cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little_one said:


> I love pregnancy and babies I find it all so fascinating, can't wait to become a midwife and be part of that journey. Once we have baby number 2 my plan is to carry on working from home and go back to college, do my access and then Uni to be a midwife: I'm only 21 so have lots of time. I love my job but it's not my forever and my heart aches for midwifery! But don't want to start and then have to take time out for maternity x

That's so awesome that you want to be a midwife. I love that!


----------



## Little_one

Thanks Hun. Can't wait will be the best career ever! My mums a nurse so always knew I would go down the medical path x


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Little_one. <3 Sorry you didn't get your bfp. :hugs: Fx you are a late riser. What kinds of tests are you using? I have always had great luck with cheap tests, but this time my cheapie was bfn, but the frer gave a really dark line. Otherwise, temping is a huge pain in the butt, but it does give you a clearer idea of when to expect AF like if you ovulate late for whatever odd reason.

I love that you want to be a midwife. You'll be great. I didn't know you were such a youngin' ;)

Hi pinkribbon, welcome. Sorry AF got you, hope this will be your month.


----------



## ESwemba84

EYE!!!! That's amazing!:happydance: Congrats!!!

Brunette, that's awesome the digital is right on point!

I get really excited and happy for all of you when I see a BFP, especially after our losses and trying for a long time. I also feel like crying, because often times I feel left behind. I feel like it should have been my turn already......:cry:. I've been on this forum way too long watching others get pregnant, and I've watched entire pregnancies unfold, from BFP to birth. And then those same women get pregnant again. It gets difficult sometimes to hold on to hope. But I know I can't lose that, no matter what.


----------



## Left wonderin

ESwemba84 said:


> EYE!!!! That's amazing!:happydance: Congrats!!!
> 
> Brunette, that's awesome the digital is right on point!
> 
> I get really excited and happy for all of you when I see a BFP, especially after our losses and trying for a long time. I also feel like crying, because often times I feel left behind. I feel like it should have been my turn already......:cry:. I've been on this forum way too long watching others get pregnant, and I've watched entire pregnancies unfold, from BFP to birth. And then those same women get pregnant again. It gets difficult sometimes to hold on to hope. But I know I can't lose that, no matter what.

ESW I can't imagine how hard it is having tried for so long , I was trying for 2 years and that felt like a lifetime !!! I know its easy for me to say but please don't give up hope . I've personally been witness to far to many ttc situations that appeared hopeless and turned out to be anything but ! If there is anything I can do to help let me know . In the mean time I'm here cheering you on to your BFP :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> EYE!!!! That's amazing!:happydance: Congrats!!!
> 
> Brunette, that's awesome the digital is right on point!
> 
> I get really excited and happy for all of you when I see a BFP, especially after our losses and trying for a long time. I also feel like crying, because often times I feel left behind. I feel like it should have been my turn already......:cry:. I've been on this forum way too long watching others get pregnant, and I've watched entire pregnancies unfold, from BFP to birth. And then those same women get pregnant again. It gets difficult sometimes to hold on to hope. But I know I can't lose that, no matter what.

:hugs:

I am totally with ya girl. Same here. We just have to hang in there knowing it WILL be our turn one of these days and all these lovely ladies will be wishing US good wishes from BFP to birth!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Eswemba

:thumbup::hugs::kiss: Please don't lose hope, we're all in this together! I'm always cheering for you and rooting you on, your rainbow baby is waiting for you just fight through and when it happens you will be the best mom any child can ask for!!! Head up Chin Up Don't give up....just not yet!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

ES :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

ES - You WILL get your turn *hugs*


----------



## Little_one

Oh yes Eye I'm only young, but just knew I met the man I was going to marry!! That was that: I have known him 6 years but we've been together over two years now. I am so excited to get started but want to have our second and last child before I start it all. Were lucky we are able to live off my partners wage when I go back to college/Uni etc 

Oh ES I'm assuming you have had all tests and things? I am pretty certain you'll be a mummy!! When you do I bet you have SO many people supporting. This page is like a little family it's beautiful x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ESwemba84 said:


> EYE!!!! That's amazing!:happydance: Congrats!!!
> 
> Brunette, that's awesome the digital is right on point!
> 
> I get really excited and happy for all of you when I see a BFP, especially after our losses and trying for a long time. I also feel like crying, because often times I feel left behind. I feel like it should have been my turn already......:cry:. I've been on this forum way too long watching others get pregnant, and I've watched entire pregnancies unfold, from BFP to birth. And then those same women get pregnant again. It gets difficult sometimes to hold on to hope. But I know I can't lose that, no matter what.

Awww :hugs: this breaks my heart. I sympathize 100%. To want something so bad and having to be patient. I'm sorry that this is your path. I feel guilty and can't help but to feel like I'm contributing to your pain!:cry: 

A little inspiration: my aunt tried to conceive for 7 yrs with NO luck. Then she had 5 kids back to back. Do give up hope and believe that you deserve a child and you WILL get a child!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> ES - You WILL get your turn *hugs*

15wks???? Yay!!!'


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Ok there is just such an abundance of good news ladies. Congrats to all eyemom and brunette anyone else I missed who got Bfp!!! Nice to see the other ladies trucking along congrats on many milestones passed ladies. To everyone still ttc lots of sticky baby dust and hugs your way, can't wait to see your Bfp soon!
> Mariahsmom hey! The reason I realized seething was wrong was because I hadn't checked on you in a while. Then I realized I hadn't seen the thread! How's everything going with the lo? You are almost 13 weeks already? Wow second tri is right around the corner. Afm I'm doing ok everything is leveling out. Saw lo Friday measuring 3 days behind but not enough to change due date. 8 weeks now and waiting to hear from on today to schedule my first prenatal appt. this is the first time I've made it to a prenatal appt since my son and he's four and I've had 3 mc since him so needless to say I'll be very afraid. I mc'd like a day before my first ob apt last pregnancy. But doing just fine. Hoes the new place? We moved this past weekend and I'm still tired lol

Hey Girlie...yes it has been a minute since I seen you update.... Don't get too worked up especially since this is the first time you've made to the prenatal visit since your MC's. I know it's nerve wrecking. All throughout the 1st trimester I was nervous every time I went to the bathroom UGH...how have you been feeling physically? 

The move was/is half way completed! We still have to go back and get the rest of our furniture. I'm just excited to be in my 2nd trimester. We have a scan on Friday!!!! I'm excited and nervous lol


----------



## mowat

Hugs ES. I know how you feel. I feel like I should really join another thread (Lttc or recurrent loss), but somehow I never do.


----------



## dojenstein

Wow so much good news on here. Today is my fertile window but I don't know exactly when I O so wondering if we should DTD everyday or every other. I've been trying for over a year but I never used OPK's or took my temperature. I hope this is my month. FXed.


----------



## mowat

Hi Dojenstein! I'm expecting to ovulate this week too. I'm thinking probably Saturday. Good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think charting really helped us. We also DTD every day. Good Luck girls!


----------



## mowat

Done and done.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ES :hugs: My heart goes out to you. I only have an inkling of how you must feel. I joined this thread just before the anniversary of my m/c, back in June. And in that time, I've seen so many ladies come on and get pg seemingly right away. I was happy for then, but sad for me. I found this is a hard thread to be in, but I came to love you ladies so much, I just have to stick around. I'll be sticking around to cheer you on too. Sending you much <3.

Hugs to you too ttc. We are going to have to have a party when we see some BFPs from our beautiful and amazing LTTTCers. You have a lot of love in your hearts to persevere. :hugs:

Little_one, that's so great that you met THE man at a young age. Wishing you a lifetime of happiness. <3 I had a patient this afternoon who had recently lost his wife of 70 years. :cry: How special is that to experience 70 years together? You stand a chance to have that too. I'm going to die first. :haha:

mowat :hugs: Always cheering for you too.

dojenstein, in theory, either way should do the trick. I found I'd get worn out if I wasn't sure when I was going to ovulate and we DTD every day. I don't have the stamina to go every day for a week. :haha: I did OPKs though, so we started doing every other until I got my +opk, then nightly. But I think either way you should have your bases covered! Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Little_one

I can only imagine how hard it is. I never knew about OPK's and charting before I joined this page. Our daughter was a pill baby so none of this was even needed. But I can imagine how many mixed emotions you feel when someone gets their BFP especially when AF is late for you, and you think yay this is IT!! Then a few days on she shows her ugly face. 
ES you have so much support on here I can see from the comments that all these ladies want it for you and you DH just as much, you don't see love and selflessness very much any more and it gives me hope that maybe this world isn't such a bad place after all. And when you and DH get that sticky Bean you will be so overwhelmed and amazing parents. 6 years must feel like a lifetime.

Eye, you could only imagine 70 years couldn't you! Hahaha, you dying first made me really laugh!! The devastation when they pass must be something else though. I do think the older generation always worked things through, they weren't so fast to throw it all away.. I just think marriage is a vow to stay and try every option before you decide no this working! I know relationships aren't easy and some things can't be fixed but you should give everything a go before walking away. 

My word I may be 21 but sound about 80 ^ hahahaha x


----------



## Unexpected212

I met my husband when I was 21, fell pregnant on the pill after about 7 months together and panicked but he'd already proposed after just 6 months and he was ecstatic.

In July it will be our first anniversary and 3 years together.

First baby was born when I was 22 and this one will be born when I'm 24 :)

Sometimes when you know, you know.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm totally rooting for all you guys LTTTC etc. I know how rough it must be to see all these BFP's. I truly believe you will all get a turn.

It's why I'm sometimes reluctant to post on here as I can only imagine how painful/hurtful it is to see.

Sending you baby dust and thinking of you *hugs*


----------



## Little_one

Got this about 20 minutes ago, however shortly followed by bleeding.
Passed a pretty large clot so I'm assuming I'm miscarrying :cry: 
My doctors asked me to go into the surgery on Monday to check levels x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Little_one

Oh unexpected it's lovely too see though and gives everybody hope that it will happen! I know it will, just not this month by the looks of things :/ 
I found out on Mother's Day of 2012 we were going to be parents, my OH cried his eyes out!! He was so excited bless him. We have recently been looking at engagement rings so don't think that will be very far away!! 
So exciting x


----------



## Unexpected212

Little_one said:


> Got this about 20 minutes ago, however shortly followed by bleeding.
> Passed a pretty large clot so I'm assuming I'm miscarrying :cry:
> My doctors asked me to go into the surgery on Monday to check levels x

Oh hun that was how I had my miscarriage I'm sorry :( I was about 2/3 days late and did a test and got a faint positive and then hours later got loads of brown discharge then started bleeding really heavily. I had a scan that showed an empty sac and my HCG levels were slightly rising so they monitored me until they started going down

Lots and lots and lots of hugs your way xxxx your not alone in this

Theres not much of an age gap between our two little ones really as I found out I was pregnant start of Feb 2012 :)

Awh sounds like lots of lovely things heading your way xx


----------



## floridamomma

Mariahs Mom said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Ok there is just such an abundance of good news ladies. Congrats to all eyemom and brunette anyone else I missed who got Bfp!!! Nice to see the other ladies trucking along congrats on many milestones passed ladies. To everyone still ttc lots of sticky baby dust and hugs your way, can't wait to see your Bfp soon!
> Mariahsmom hey! The reason I realized seething was wrong was because I hadn't checked on you in a while. Then I realized I hadn't seen the thread! How's everything going with the lo? You are almost 13 weeks already? Wow second tri is right around the corner. Afm I'm doing ok everything is leveling out. Saw lo Friday measuring 3 days behind but not enough to change due date. 8 weeks now and waiting to hear from on today to schedule my first prenatal appt. this is the first time I've made it to a prenatal appt since my son and he's four and I've had 3 mc since him so needless to say I'll be very afraid. I mc'd like a day before my first ob apt last pregnancy. But doing just fine. Hoes the new place? We moved this past weekend and I'm still tired lol
> 
> Hey Girlie...yes it has been a minute since I seen you update.... Don't get too worked up especially since this is the first time you've made to the prenatal visit since your MC's. I know it's nerve wrecking. All throughout the 1st trimester I was nervous every time I went to the bathroom UGH...how have you been feeling physically?
> 
> The move was/is half way completed! We still have to go back and get the rest of our furniture. I'm just excited to be in my 2nd trimester. We have a scan on Friday!!!! I'm excited and nervous lolClick to expand...

 I'm glad the move is almost over lol. Moving is the absolute worst:/ I actually feel ok most days. I had a bad bout of nerves for 2 days after us. Physically I'm sleepy all day and night lol. I have started back waking up at 12 to use the bathroom and then being up for hours. Little to no nausea but I have my high school breast back. They are at least a double d lol. So glad your in 2nd tri and get to see the lo on Friday. Are you going to find out the sex ofthe baby in a few weeks?


----------



## Little_one

It's hard but I'm spending tonight with my sister. And Mia's at her Nanny's with her Dad tonight. So heading up to Essex shortly. 
May have to do some retail therapy today! The cramps are bloody horrible it's so painful. But I do believe there is always a reason, however hard it is at the time.
I know they are very close in age! It's pretty cute at their age now, however Mia's back teeth are coming through and she's been a tad ratty! Any tips for me ? Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh my god stupid hormones I am bawling my eyes out

There was a lady on this morning who rang into speak to the agony aunt who has had 13 miscarriages and 2 stillbirths. God that poor lady :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Little_one said:


> It's hard but I'm spending tonight with my sister. And Mia's at her Nanny's with her Dad tonight. So heading up to Essex shortly.
> May have to do some retail therapy today! The cramps are bloody horrible it's so painful. But I do believe there is always a reason, however hard it is at the time.
> I know they are very close in age! It's pretty cute at their age now, however Mia's back teeth are coming through and she's been a tad ratty! Any tips for me ? Xx

*hugs* glad you will have support and people around you today.

Yeah the cramps are horrendus they were the worst ones I'd ever felt. I'm so sorry hun it's not fair to have to go through it twice.

With my son we just gave him calpol and used teething gel. A lot of people swear by the teething granules but it's so hard to get the stuff on the back teeth so calpol was the best thing for us really.


----------



## floridamomma

Little one I'm so sorry hon. Prayers and hugs your way


----------



## brunettebimbo

Little_one I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## garfie

So sorry little - hope the cramping eases, drink plenty that helps BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Starry Night

Little_one - I am so sorry, hun. That's so hard. :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Little_one said:


> Got this about 20 minutes ago, however shortly followed by bleeding.
> Passed a pretty large clot so I'm assuming I'm miscarrying :cry:
> My doctors asked me to go into the surgery on Monday to check levels x

Thinking of you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Oh Little_one, sending you many hugs. :hugs:


----------



## dojenstein

mowat said:


> Hi Dojenstein! I'm expecting to ovulate this week too. I'm thinking probably Saturday. Good luck!

According to another ovulation chart my original prediction of Oing today is wrong, I should start Saturday too. Wishing us both good luck! Fx'd!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Got this about 20 minutes ago, however shortly followed by bleeding.
> Passed a pretty large clot so I'm assuming I'm miscarrying :cry:
> My doctors asked me to go into the surgery on Monday to check levels x

:cry::cry: I'm soooooo sorry! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm sorry for your loss Little.

My sister just experienced one on Saturday to. When she went to the ER when she was having bad pains they did blood work and told her she wasn't pregnant, then the next day she started spotting, took a test and got a faint positive. Then went back to the hospital and got a different doctor and they pulled the bloodwork from the previous day, found out she was and her level had been at 48. But she lost it.

I got AF last night/today so I'll be starting Clomid in a couple of days. Have any of you ever taken the IVF medications without doing the IVF? I've been told there are certain kinds of medication you can take for a trigger.


----------



## Little_one

Thanks girls feel like crap but your support means a lot. :hugs: 
Have a horrible headache, doctor will do my bloods on Monday to determine what needs to be done and check levels. He's said I can try again straight away if everything is okay. But I don't know maybe we will take next month as a break don't know if I can think about it yet. X


----------



## Little_one

Dsemcho : sorry for your sister :( x


----------



## dojenstein

So sorry Little for your loss. I just went through this in January and there are no words. I may be new here, but I hope the support of this group gives you some comfort. I know it does for me.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm so sorry little one :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and I'm a little nervous...I was nauseous for like an hour this morning...it's weird, having such a troubled pregnancy last time it has really caused me to panic a this time around because I'm having a "normal" pregnancy...I hope things go well tomorrow Fx'd


----------



## Left wonderin

Little one I'm so sorry for your loss :( hope your looking after yourself xxxxx 
Mariahs ill be thinking of you tommrow , best of luck with the Scan , ill be stalking for your good news and scan photo tommrow :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Little one I'm so sorry for your loss :( hope your looking after yourself xxxxx
> Mariahs ill be thinking of you tommrow , best of luck with the Scan , ill be stalking for your good news and scan photo tommrow :)

Thanks...I will let you guys know as soon as I know something!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm bleeding :( Doctors have me in for 8.40am for a scan.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh brunette , I'm sorry to hear this but try not to panic just yet . Some bleeding is perfectly normal . I bled on week 5 on Sean and was convienced it was all over , turned out to be just fine . Get as much rest as you can between now and your scan xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm bleeding :( Doctors have me in for 8.40am for a scan.

Awww I agree with Left...don't count yourself out just yet...u don't want to go to the ER?


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's not worried because it's not heavy and I'm not in pain.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry brunette. Hoping all is ok with bean xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am sobbing my heart out. I know this is over. I can't believe this is happening again :cry:


----------



## eyemom

Glad he's not worried, but as for you I'm sure you can't help but worry. I've known of a few ladies who bled a little at times in their pregnancies and things were fine. Praying all is well. <3 Drink plenty of water and take it easy. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Edit: I hate it when I miss a post and then sound kind of like a jerk. :( Sending you lots of love brunette.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Hun. I really feel for you. :hugs: Try not to assume the worst yet though, this could be anything, I see threads every day in first tri about bleeding and so often the baby is fine. There are many reasons for bleeding other than miscarriage. Just think you only had that 2-3 pregnant test yesterday, bean might be fine! 

Try to have some sleep and at least you will have an answer in the morning. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Little_one

Thinking of you Brunette!!! Try to not to stress just yet Hun. At least tomorrow you will know what's going on Hun. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Please girls let us know how your scans go tomorrow &#55357;&#56476; were all here. Thanks girls for all your support my daughter is with daddy and her nan while I am snuggled up on the sofa at my sisters with a hot water bottle, drinking numerous cups of tea!! 
She has a doctors appointment tomorrow hoping she gets a BFP x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I am sobbing my heart out. I know this is over. I can't believe this is happening again :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: life is not fair at all...I hope your scan tomorrow reveals great news


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little_one said:


> Got this about 20 minutes ago, however shortly followed by bleeding.
> Passed a pretty large clot so I'm assuming I'm miscarrying :cry:
> My doctors asked me to go into the surgery on Monday to check levels x

:hugs: :nope:
Sorry hun...hang in there!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Thinking of you Brunette!!! Try to not to stress just yet Hun. At least tomorrow you will know what's going on Hun. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> Please girls let us know how your scans go tomorrow &#65533;&#65533; were all here. Thanks girls for all your support my daughter is with daddy and her nan while I am snuggled up on the sofa at my sisters with a hot water bottle, drinking numerous cups of tea!!
> She has a doctors appointment tomorrow hoping she gets a BFP x

I'm glad you have your sisters there for support!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

garfie said:


> So sorry little - hope the cramping eases, drink plenty that helps BIG :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

what's going on with your chart garfie, HUGE temp spike last 2 days. that's great!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little_one said:


> Thanks girls feel like crap but your support means a lot. :hugs:
> Have a horrible headache, doctor will do my bloods on Monday to determine what needs to be done and check levels. He's said I can try again straight away if everything is okay. But I don't know maybe we will take next month as a break don't know if I can think about it yet. X

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> So I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and I'm a little nervous...I was nauseous for like an hour this morning...it's weird, having such a troubled pregnancy last time it has really caused me to panic a this time around because I'm having a "normal" pregnancy...I hope things go well tomorrow Fx'd

Best of luck tomorrow Mariahs Mom! Everything is going to go great. Can't wait to see the scan pic! :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm bleeding :( Doctors have me in for 8.40am for a scan.

:hugs: hang in there sweetie. i hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know what a heart-sinking feeling seeing blood can be. Are you still bleeding a lot? I bled like a period for the entirety of my first trimester with my son so it isn't always bad news. It may feel small, but there is that glimmer of hope. I'm thinking of you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Little_one said:


> Thinking of you Brunette!!! Try to not to stress just yet Hun. At least tomorrow you will know what's going on Hun. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> Please girls let us know how your scans go tomorrow &#55357;&#56476; were all here. Thanks girls for all your support my daughter is with daddy and her nan while I am snuggled up on the sofa at my sisters with a hot water bottle, drinking numerous cups of tea!!
> She has a doctors appointment tomorrow hoping she gets a BFP x

Wow, how cruel life can be sometimes, ya know? You are having issues right now and your sis may find out tomorrow she has a BFP? Ugh...so tough! :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Mariahs Mom said:


> So I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and I'm a little nervous...I was nauseous for like an hour this morning...it's weird, having such a troubled pregnancy last time it has really caused me to panic a this time around because I'm having a "normal" pregnancy...I hope things go well tomorrow Fx'd

Is this your first scan? I go for my first scan on Monday. I'm excited yet still nervous. I don't really know what to expect and I am scared for bad news. 



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm bleeding :( Doctors have me in for 8.40am for a scan.

Sorry to hear but don't count yourself out yet. :hugs: I know it's hard not to worry and feel like it's all happening again. Sending lots of love and prayers to you. I will check in tomorrow to see your results.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and I'm a little nervous...I was nauseous for like an hour this morning...it's weird, having such a troubled pregnancy last time it has really caused me to panic a this time around because I'm having a "normal" pregnancy...I hope things go well tomorrow Fx'd
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow Mariahs Mom! Everything is going to go great. Can't wait to see the scan pic! :hugs: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks I really appreciate that...I hope I get great pics so I can share wit you guys!


----------



## garfie

Brunette - just popped in to send you BIG loves like everyone else has said don't assume the worse.

Try and drink plenty and get some rest - tomorrow won't come any quicker hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and I'm a little nervous...I was nauseous for like an hour this morning...it's weird, having such a troubled pregnancy last time it has really caused me to panic a this time around because I'm having a "normal" pregnancy...I hope things go well tomorrow Fx'd
> 
> Is this your first scan? I go for my first scan on Monday. I'm excited yet still nervous. I don't really know what to expect and I am scared for bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I'm bleeding :( Doctors have me in for 8.40am for a scan.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear but don't count yourself out yet. :hugs: I know it's hard not to worry and feel like it's all happening again. Sending lots of love and prayers to you. I will check in tomorrow to see your results.Click to expand...

This is actually my second scan. I had one at 7wks...that appt went great...

So this is your first at 9wks? That's normal with some doctors. They will 1st do a ultrasound, then draw your blood. I think they call it a vitality scan just to make sure the embryo has developed. But if you're 9 wks with no bleeding or cramping I think the appt with go great!!!


----------



## Laelani

Mariahs Mom said:


> So this is your first at 9wks? That's normal with some doctors. They will 1st do a ultrasound, then draw your blood. I think they call it a vitality scan just to make sure the embryo has developed. But if you're 9 wks with no bleeding or cramping I think the appt with go great!!!

This time around I am classified high risk because I have blood sugar issues and my previous history with miscarriage. I am sure everything will be just fine. I will be 9w6d when I go for my scan. I am hoping everything measures good and that the hb is good.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So this is your first at 9wks? That's normal with some doctors. They will 1st do a ultrasound, then draw your blood. I think they call it a vitality scan just to make sure the embryo has developed. But if you're 9 wks with no bleeding or cramping I think the appt with go great!!!
> 
> This time around I am classified high risk because I have blood sugar issues and my previous history with miscarriage. I am sure everything will be just fine. I will be 9w6d when I go for my scan. I am hoping everything measures good and that the hb is good.Click to expand...

Oh me too...I have a short cervix and have a high concentration of the B-Strep bacteria which caused my preterm labor at 24 weeks :cry: 

Appt's are always nerve-wrecking and uneasy...


----------



## floridamomma

Brunette I hope you and the lo are ok


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Ttcbaby how are you? How are things going? You are always so supportive of everyone here and I always have my Fx'd for you. You have a beautiful attitude and I'm wishing you the best at all times!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> Ttcbaby how are you? How are things going? You are always so supportive of everyone here and I always have my Fx'd for you. You have a beautiful attitude and I'm wishing you the best at all times!!!!!!!!

Awe, you're sweet!!! :hugs:
I'm good...getting very antsy for my test on Wednesday. Stopped temping as of this morning so it doesn't stress me out so today was pretty good...i'll stay hopeful the entire time now instead of my mood being determined daily by the temps. Hopefully this will promote good positive vibes for test day! :happydance:


----------



## Little_one

I think sometimes the best thing to do is to just say you know what I can't be bothered with all this charting and see what happens. If anything I won't be envious of my sister at all if she gets the news tomorrow she is in fact pregnant she miscarried in June at 8 weeks and has been with her fiancée for 10 years they just bought a house and she desperately wants a baby: I have my beautiful girl she is still to be blessed with becoming a mummy and she will be a fantastic one when the time comes! So although it will be sad it'll all be happy tears from me. I love her all the world and want it so bad for her too.

Girls I wish you all luck with your scans and appointments tomorrow pleaseeee let us know how you get on! Brunette Hun sending you so many hugs right now. I hope we have lots more good news from today out. Bad news sucks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## brunettebimbo

Starry Night said:


> brunette - I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know what a heart-sinking feeling seeing blood can be. Are you still bleeding a lot? I bled like a period for the entirety of my first trimester with my son so it isn't always bad news. It may feel small, but there is that glimmer of hope. I'm thinking of you!

Thanks girls. Just woken for my usual wee. Still bleeding but still hasn't touched my pad and still only when I wipe.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ttcbaby how are you? How are things going? You are always so supportive of everyone here and I always have my Fx'd for you. You have a beautiful attitude and I'm wishing you the best at all times!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awe, you're sweet!!! :hugs:
> I'm good...getting very antsy for my test on Wednesday. Stopped temping as of this morning so it doesn't stress me out so today was pretty good...i'll stay hopeful the entire time now instead of my mood being determined daily by the temps. Hopefully this will promote good positive vibes for test day! :happydance:Click to expand...

You're more than welcomed :hugs:

I think that's a good plan. Sometimes it's better to let go of all the anxiety and let nature take it's course (easier said than done lol)...I really hope you get that BFP :happydance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> brunette - I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know what a heart-sinking feeling seeing blood can be. Are you still bleeding a lot? I bled like a period for the entirety of my first trimester with my son so it isn't always bad news. It may feel small, but there is that glimmer of hope. I'm thinking of you!
> 
> Thanks girls. Just woken for my usual wee. Still bleeding but still hasn't touched my pad and still only when I wipe.Click to expand...

Well that's good that it hasn't hit the pad yet...I know it's a dumb question but how are your spirits? I pray that tomorrow will yield both results for both of us!!!


----------



## MamaTex

brunettebimbo said:


> I am sobbing my heart out. I know this is over. I can't believe this is happening again :cry:

I bled a little bit with my last pregnancy early on. I cannot say one way or the other what the outcome may be, but hoping for the best.

:hugs:

Hey to all you new gals. Sorry I have not been able to properly introduce myself to some of you.


----------



## dojenstein

Brunette, I know I'm new here but I wish you good things. I know how hard this can be. My only advice is try not to get ahead of yourself.


----------



## Sweetz33

(((Brun)))) just letting you know I am 22 weeks and still have bleeding occasionally. Some of us do that, no idea why, but we do. It is a bit unnerving to say the least.

AFM a bit on the :sick: side so can't stay on long...Just wanted to let you ladies know my appointment went great. Nursing staff was awesome. Docs were very nice. Answered all my neurotic multi-loss mother freakazoid questions with a smile and compassion. I am so much more at ease. They are sending me in for genetic testing and diabetes testing next week. MS runs in hubby's family and that combined with my age, the strongly suggested it. As for the diabetes part, I am normally hypoglycemic and my sugars have been running from 180-200+ 2hr post meal. Normally they are 135 at absolute highest. Fasting I am normally 70-90, now they are running 12-140. *sigh* They are putting me on progesterone shots...not looking forward to a shot a week in my butt lol We also found out they we will be flying the flag for team.......


:blue: BABY BOY! :blue:

I will post a pic later on as typing this is getting difficult bc I am so dang tired. I hope y'all are doing well. Welcome to the new ladies, I am sorry you are here, but you have stumbled upon some of the most supportive and awesome women on the WWW.

Much love to all!! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> brunette - I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know what a heart-sinking feeling seeing blood can be. Are you still bleeding a lot? I bled like a period for the entirety of my first trimester with my son so it isn't always bad news. It may feel small, but there is that glimmer of hope. I'm thinking of you!
> 
> Thanks girls. Just woken for my usual wee. Still bleeding but still hasn't touched my pad and still only when I wipe.Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's good that it hasn't hit the pad yet...I know it's a dumb question but how are your spirits? I pray that tomorrow will yield both results for both of us!!!Click to expand...

Sad. Very sad. 
I've been awake pretty much every hour. 
My boobs only hurt a little. 
I feel sick but not sure if it's from worrying. 
Feel very dizzy. 
Still only when wiping. Now brown.


----------



## Little_one

Brunette you'd know by now!! Keeping everything crossed. 
My bleeding hasn't let up and this clot was about the size of a golf ball. I know I miscarried but I don't believe we will need any medical intervention in any way. Nasty mix of bright and dark blood. 
A little boy !! Congrats Sweetz on the little man. 
Hi Mama, I know it's hard there are so many people on here you do kinda lose track of who's who I'm not very good at keeping up hahah:
Eye how you feeling Hun? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been scanned. He could see a small black dot but couldn't say 100% whether it was a sac or not. Just back on EPAU waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## Unexpected212

Little_one said:


> I think sometimes the best thing to do is to just say you know what I can't be bothered with all this charting and see what happens. If anything I won't be envious of my sister at all if she gets the news tomorrow she is in fact pregnant she miscarried in June at 8 weeks and has been with her fiancée for 10 years they just bought a house and she desperately wants a baby: I have my beautiful girl she is still to be blessed with becoming a mummy and she will be a fantastic one when the time comes! So although it will be sad it'll all be happy tears from me. I love her all the world and want it so bad for her too.
> 
> Girls I wish you all luck with your scans and appointments tomorrow pleaseeee let us know how you get on! Brunette Hun sending you so many hugs right now. I hope we have lots more good news from today out. Bad news sucks &#10084;&#65039;

Ah your so nice. That's a lovely attitude to have. FX'd your sister gets her BFP and look after yourself, so sorry for what your going through xx


----------



## nevergivingup

brunettebimbo said:


> Been scanned. He could see a small black dot but couldn't say 100% whether it was a sac or not. Just back on EPAU waiting to see what happens next.

Sorry Brunette that you're going through this unknown. I do hope it turns out to be just fine....FINGERS ALWAYS CROSSED FOR YOU GALS!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette - Thinking of you and have everything crossed

TTCbaby- Good luck for when you test hun, your so lovely and always support everyone on here so well you deserve your BFP so much xxxx

Sweetz - YAYYY Congrats on your baby boy, boys are awesome xx


----------



## Unexpected212

nevergivingup said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Been scanned. He could see a small black dot but couldn't say 100% whether it was a sac or not. Just back on EPAU waiting to see what happens next.
> 
> Sorry Brunette that you're going through this unknown. I do hope it turns out to be just fine....FINGERS ALWAYS CROSSED FOR YOU GALS!!!Click to expand...

I hope it turns out fine too. It's so early to see anything at that stage that it can be hard to get any definite reassurance.

FX'd and thinking of you xx


----------



## nevergivingup

dojenstein said:


> Brunette, I know I'm new here but I wish you good things. I know how hard this can be. My only advice is try not to get ahead of yourself.

I know I'm late but WELCOME DOJENSTEIN to this awesome group of women which I'm sure you already found out!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> (((Brun)))) just letting you know I am 22 weeks and still have bleeding occasionally. Some of us do that, no idea why, but we do. It is a bit unnerving to say the least.
> 
> AFM a bit on the :sick: side so can't stay on long...Just wanted to let you ladies know my appointment went great. Nursing staff was awesome. Docs were very nice. Answered all my neurotic multi-loss mother freakazoid questions with a smile and compassion. I am so much more at ease. They are sending me in for genetic testing and diabetes testing next week. MS runs in hubby's family and that combined with my age, the strongly suggested it. As for the diabetes part, I am normally hypoglycemic and my sugars have been running from 180-200+ 2hr post meal. Normally they are 135 at absolute highest. Fasting I am normally 70-90, now they are running 12-140. *sigh* They are putting me on progesterone shots...not looking forward to a shot a week in my butt lol We also found out they we will be flying the flag for team.......
> 
> 
> :blue: BABY BOY! :blue:
> 
> I will post a pic later on as typing this is getting difficult bc I am so dang tired. I hope y'all are doing well. Welcome to the new ladies, I am sorry you are here, but you have stumbled upon some of the most supportive and awesome women on the WWW.
> 
> Much love to all!! <3

CONGRATS SWEETZ on a BOUNCING BABY BOY!!!! I hope to get that lucky when I try again for another boy!!!


----------



## eyemom

Sweetz! Sorry you're sick. :( But I'm so pleased to hear that your appointment went so well. Congrats on another boy! There is something really special about brothers close in age. You are a blessed mama indeed. Praying with all you have going on, it's as smooth sailing as possible from here on out. Thanks for the update. <3

brunette, *hugs* I'm encouraged it hasn't touched your pad. I know anxiety makes me feel physically ill. I knew it was awfully early to see much of anything on a scan, but I was still hoping you'd see something that would encourage you. Praying all is well, and there's a good chance it is. I'm so sorry you're going through this scary thing. :hugs:

Little_one :hugs: That's how my m/c was at 6 weeks. My body took care of it all on its own over the course of a weekend. I'm so sorry. Since you asked how I'm doing, I'm doing okay--cautiously optimistic. My 2nd beta came back 204, which is exactly double the first one (102). So encouraged by that, but still constantly aware things can change in a moment.

:hugs: to everyone else. Love you all.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. It is no longer red just brown. I've added photos to my journal for anyone that may want to see what I mean.


----------



## dojenstein

nevergivingup said:


> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm late but WELCOME DOJENSTEIN to this awesome group of women which I'm sure you already found out!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome. This thread helps keep me sane so I hope I can offer the same kind of encouragement and support. I already know this process isn't easy for everyone.
> 
> Got a smiley face on my OPK yesterday and we DTD (I have trouble staying up late :happydance:). So happy I caught the O because my chart said it wasn't due til Saturday. Phew. Now hoping it sticks. The TWW is so hard for me. I just obsess the whole time. But I'm sure everyone here knows how that is.Click to expand...


----------



## nevergivingup

dojenstein said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm late but WELCOME DOJENSTEIN to this awesome group of women which I'm sure you already found out!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome. This thread helps keep me sane so I hope I can offer the same kind of encouragement and support. I already know this process isn't easy for everyone.
> 
> Got a smiley face on my OPK yesterday and we DTD (I have trouble staying up late :happydance:). So happy I caught the O because my chart said it wasn't due til Saturday. Phew. Now hoping it sticks. The TWW is so hard for me. I just obsess the whole time. But I'm sure everyone here knows how that is.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FX for you!!! Just think if you're one of those that test early it's only a week and a half so try to keep busy.....not worrying that is:dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## garfie

Never - Just curious I am one of the originals left - or is there anyone who joined the thread the same time as me still trying:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom- Whens your scan?? got everything crossed for you I'm sure it will be perfect xx


----------



## garfie

MM - Good luck :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## dojenstein

Anyone testing soon? I am having a good feeling lately and I wish sticky dust to all you TTCers!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Results are back. Showing early pregnancy. To go back Sunday morning for repeat bloods to see if levels are going up or going down. Won't really know anything until then.


----------



## eyemom

Sounds promising. Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## dojenstein

brunettebimbo said:


> Results are back. Showing early pregnancy. To go back Sunday morning for repeat bloods to see if levels are going up or going down. Won't really know anything until then.

That's still good news. But I know how it feels not to want to get your hopes up. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## garfie

BB - That's good news hun - over the weekend I suggest you rest (as much as possible) drink plenty and keep off GOOGLE!!!!!:winkwink:

AFM - I tested again this morning - still NEGATIVE - not sure if the acupuncture has thrown my temps out - will be testing again tomorrow of course :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So we had our appt for 13wk mark and it went great. The HB is strong at 150. They actually changed our due date and it's now Sept 15th. We have to get a cerclage at 14wks because of the short cervix which caused my preterm labor and progesterone shots starting at 14wks as well...Does anyone have any experience with a cerclage or know anyone who's had one?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything went well Hun :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Glad everything went well Hun :)

Thanks Hun :hugs: and I'm glad your results came back promising...that's what happened to my first pregnancy. I went in for what I thought was my 5-6wk scan but found out that I ovulated late and implantation just occurred. Very unsettling because you are left in limbo!!


----------



## garfie

MM - Did you get a pic hun - glad it all went well:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> So we had our appt for 13wk mark and it went great. The HB is strong at 150. They actually changed our due date and it's now Sept 15th. We have to get a cerclage at 14wks because of the short cervix which caused my preterm labor and progesterone shots starting at 14wks as well...Does anyone have any experience with a cerclage or know anyone who's had one?

So glad everything went ok!! 

I don't have any experience myself but I hear good things about them xx


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - sorry you're still in limbo. I hate being in that position. I really feel for you.

afm - sick as a dog with an awful stomach bug. We all have it but DH and DS seem to be bouncing back quickly. I wish someone would knock me out. I've been too sick to sleep and I'm just exhausted. :(


----------



## Mariahs Mom

garfie said:


> MM - Did you get a pic hun - glad it all went well:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No :wacko: I wish we did do a scan. He only used the Doppler to hear the heartbeat. It took him abt 2mins to find the heartbeat and I almost LOST IT. Then he found it and I was so relieved haha


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> So we had our appt for 13wk mark and it went great. The HB is strong at 150. They actually changed our due date and it's now Sept 15th. We have to get a cerclage at 14wks because of the short cervix which caused my preterm labor and progesterone shots starting at 14wks as well...Does anyone have any experience with a cerclage or know anyone who's had one?
> 
> So glad everything went ok!!
> 
> I don't have any experience myself but I hear good things about them xxClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I'm glad as well...I've heard good things as well. There are some risk but after losing a baby I will take the risk. There is nothing worse than losing a baby :cry:


----------



## bamagurl

Aww sweetz! Congrats on team boy again :) 

Mariah's Mom- I haven't had one, but I have a friend who did and everything went wonderful for her and she now has a 1 year old baby boy who is precious! 

Just wanted to check in and say congrats again to Sweetz! Hope all you you ladies get your rainbows soon! Much Love!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

bamagurl said:


> Aww sweetz! Congrats on team boy again :)
> 
> Mariah's Mom- I haven't had one, but I have a friend who did and everything went wonderful for her and she now has a 1 year old baby boy who is precious!
> 
> Just wanted to check in and say congrats again to Sweetz! Hope all you you ladies get your rainbows soon! Much Love!

Thanks Bamagurl...I'm feeling more and more confident abt it :thumbup:


----------



## mowat

I think I joined pretty early Garfie, but not right when it started. Probably a few months in.


----------



## mowat

Where is everyone?

Congrats on Team Boy Sweetz! I always thought I wanted a little girl, but I really like boys now.

Hoping I'm ovulating today/tomorrow as the OPK finally looks like it's doing something. This other TWW is really dragging this cycle.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm hiding. Feeling heartbroken so reading without replying. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## mowat

I know how you feel Brunette. Just saw you posted over on the recurrent thread---maybe it's time for me to join. I think I'm still in denial. Hope you can get some testing. It's really difficult for me as I need to fly to the nearest city ($600) to get any sort of real testing. I've got a phone appointment in early April and if I'm not pregnant by then I'm going to ask about getting more thorough testing (NK cells, etc.) and possibly start IUI. Not sure why I'm having trouble getting pregnant now---that's never been a real problem before.

Try to take care of yourself and make sure you push for some better doctor care. I've heard great things about some of the doctors in the UK.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They will help me now. They won't investigate until you've had 3 losses. Nothing has been confirmed yet but deep down I know this is over :cry:


----------



## mowat

Sorry Brunette. It's the same here. Just no fun. Thinking of you.


----------



## Unexpected212

Mowat and Brunette - Sending hugs your way. I'm very sorry for what your both going through and have gone through.


----------



## Little_one

I'm feeling pretty rubbish too brunette. It's your second lot of bloods tomorrow isn't it babe? I hope they go well!! How's your bleeding now? 
Hope all you girls are well and babies are cooking nicely!!
AFM, I am having serious cramping still and horrible clotting :/ however I went to the doctors with my sister and she's got a scan and bloods next week so will know then x


----------



## Unexpected212

Sorry to hear little one *hugs*


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies, quick update. Got a bfp Thursday, bleeding with clots started yesterday. Loss #6. DH and I are going to NTNP till June and restart TTC then. We're both very heartbroken. Doc appointment on Tuesday to talk about our options.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Little_one said:


> I'm feeling pretty rubbish too brunette. It's your second lot of bloods tomorrow isn't it babe? I hope they go well!! How's your bleeding now?
> Hope all you girls are well and babies are cooking nicely!!
> AFM, I am having serious cramping still and horrible clotting :/ however I went to the doctors with my sister and she's got a scan and bloods next week so will know then x

Sorry to hear your cramping is bad :hugs:

My bleeding is like a light/medium period and red. No cramping and no clots. Repeat bloods in 10 hours time. 

Sorry Leah :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

brunette - my heart is breaking for you. That is so hard. I'm sorry. :(

Leahlou - I'm sorry for your loss. Have you ever had any testing done?

Little_one - I hope you recover soon. Sounds like a lot of bleeding for an early loss. Try to take it easy.

mowat - I can't imagine trying to figure things out with help so far away. It sounds like you have a good plan set up though.


----------



## eyemom

This thread is breaking my heart. :cry: I wish I could give you all hugs right now.

AFM I've noticed a sudden drop off in symptoms. Really scared now.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I didn't get consistent symptoms until 6 to 7 weeks. Then I wished they would go very far away! I know when there is a series of bad news that it gets scary but other people's stories are not your own. Do you have another appointment coming up soon? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Starry. I was just taking a shower and thought about how painful it was (on my chest) last time I took a shower. Then tonight it was like I felt nothing. I was poking and squeezing my bbs/nipples (haha that sounds so pitiful) and there is not the slightest bit of discomfort or sensitivity or anything. I noticed the same thing a couple of days before the bleeding started last time (though I was also less tired that time too).

I am praying I wake up in the morning with the sorest boobs ever. Or maybe I could wake up and puke. Just once haha.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, that would be nerve wracking even when it's so early. With my m/c in Fall 2012 that's how I clued in things were finally over. No pain in the shower and then spotting the next day. So when I had that happen this pregnancy in the beginning I was beside myself with worry. Obviously, things were just fine. Each pregnancy is so different. I don't even think about my boobs in the shower anymore. They just don't hurt. They're maybe a bit sensitive to excessive pinching (WAY tmi....LOL) but other than that I forget about them. I remember they were constantly aching with DS and I couldn't even pull on a T-shirt without them being in agony. Now they ache from time to time but not more than when not pregnant. It's just different.

I'll keep hoping for you!


----------



## floridamomma

Brunette , mowat,little one, leahlou, I'm so sorry hon. I'll keep you all in my prayers. I'm sorry that you guys are experiencing my this.


----------



## floridamomma

Eyemom my symptoms were so spotty in the first couple weeks. Even now I have to think about my symptoms because it's just sore breast and fatigue with nausea here and there. And I am so used to it I forget. Don't count yourself out yet.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Brunette , mowat,little one, leahlou, I'm so sorry hon. I'll keep you all in my prayers. I'm sorry that you guys are experiencing my this.




eyemom said:


> This thread is breaking my heart. :cry: I wish I could give you all hugs right now.
> 
> AFM I've noticed a sudden drop off in symptoms. Really scared now.

I was the same way in early weeks. They seemed to come and go this time around. Sometimes I would have DAYS of no symptoms...Fx'd for you Hun!!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Eyemom my symptoms were so spotty in the first couple weeks. Even now I have to think about my symptoms because it's just sore breast and fatigue with nausea here and there. And I am so used to it I forget. Don't count yourself out yet.

How are you girlie???


----------



## Mariahs Mom

LeahLou said:


> Hey ladies, quick update. Got a bfp Thursday, bleeding with clots started yesterday. Loss #6. DH and I are going to NTNP till June and restart TTC then. We're both very heartbroken. Doc appointment on Tuesday to talk about our options.

Aww :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that. My heart goes out to you and DH!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> I'm feeling pretty rubbish too brunette. It's your second lot of bloods tomorrow isn't it babe? I hope they go well!! How's your bleeding now?
> Hope all you girls are well and babies are cooking nicely!!
> AFM, I am having serious cramping still and horrible clotting :/ however I went to the doctors with my sister and she's got a scan and bloods next week so will know then x

Sorry you have to go through this. I'm hoping that you have peace with everything in due time. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Mariahs Mom said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Eyemom my symptoms were so spotty in the first couple weeks. Even now I have to think about my symptoms because it's just sore breast and fatigue with nausea here and there. And I am so used to it I forget. Don't count yourself out yet.
> 
> How are you girlie???Click to expand...

Tired actually. I'm up at 5 with my newborn nephew who's less than a month old. Dh and I kept him yesterday and overnight because my sister and her bf are first time parents and exhausted. I was worried at first. My baby boy is 4 now, but it came back to me and dh was so good with him. I feel ok symptoms the same just trucking along until my first appt on April 2. I'll be 12 weeks then. How are you? Did the set up your scan yet?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been for my second blood test. Should have the results in about 8 hours. 
First one was only 82 which the nurse said can be normal for where I am meant to be in pregnancy but I know that's low. My symptoms have disappeared too so not holding much hope.


----------



## garfie

Brunette - Fingers crossed for you - 82 is a deff POS hun and your HCG has to start from somewhere:flower: it's the next number that will give you some clues BIG :hugs:

Mowat - I think you joined just after me - I seem to be a golden oldie (in every sense of the word) :cry:

So yesterday I was 12DPO and today? - tested NEGATIVE and FF took away my CH boooo hisss!!!!!!

So I'm waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I got a 2-3 on a Clear Blue Digi on Wednesday. Your levels are meant to be 200-2000 to get that so pretty certain they are dropping.


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette - I am so sorry hun xx 

Leahlou - I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you xxx

Little_one - Thinking of you too. Hoping your sister gets good news and hoping the cramping and bleeding eases off *hugs*

Eyemom - Symptoms mean diddly squat in my opinion. I had little to no morning sickness with my son and on and off sore boobs and tiredness and he was fine. With this one it's been very up and down too. I thought I'd lost this one when my sickness dropped off and my boobs felt less full and sore but all was ok


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm heartbroken reading this this morning . Wish there was something more i could do for you all except send a big hug ! Sometimes life is shitty !!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Life really is shitty sometimes. The people that would make the best parents and want the babies the most seem to be the ones that have the hardest time getting pregnant and staying pregnant. 

I'm so sorry girls xxxxxx seriously wish I could do something


----------



## Starry Night

BIG :hug: to everyone this morning. Friends celebrate together and we also cry together. I wish there was more that I could do. Talk feels so cheap sometimes. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Starry I know exactly what you mean , I sincerely feel for the pain and hurt you are experiencing but somehow the words " I'm sorry" seem insincere when in a post . Just hope everyone knows that I'm here in a very small way supporting your journeys towards your rainbows xxxxx


----------



## Little_one

Hiya girls can honestly say your support means a lot to me! Me and the OH kept it quiet with only our mums & my sister knowing what what was going on :( 
Still cramping and bleeding heavily have doctors tomorrow afternoon so will know lots more then. However I don't think medical interference will be necessary as the bleeding is so bad, cramps have eased a lot today. Enough to get dressed and cook for my family (9 hungry adults & 3 babies) 
Girls I know it's crap however I bet we will all be back next month if this month doesn't have the outcome we want. You girls don't be sad/nervous about talking about your pregnancies, I couldn't be more thrilled for you all. 

You'll all make wonderful mummies &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## brunettebimbo

My levels dropped to 32 confirming miscarriage. 
The Doctor mentioned going back on BCP or using barrier methods for the next 12 weeks. I don't want to wait :(


----------



## Left wonderin

brunettebimbo said:


> My levels dropped to 32 confirming miscarriage.
> The Doctor mentioned going back on BCP or using barrier methods for the next 12 weeks. I don't want to wait :(

:shrug: there are no words :hugs::hugs: :cry::cry: make sure and look after yourself xxxxxxx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> My levels dropped to 32 confirming miscarriage.
> The Doctor mentioned going back on BCP or using barrier methods for the next 12 weeks. I don't want to wait :(

I'm so sorry BB...this truly breaks my heart :cry:


----------



## Little_one

:hugs: massive hugs brunette &#10084;&#65039; Xxx


----------



## Tricia173

brunettebimbo said:


> My levels dropped to 32 confirming miscarriage.
> The Doctor mentioned going back on BCP or using barrier methods for the next 12 weeks. I don't want to wait :(

I am so sorry for your loss! Miscarriage was the hardest thing I ever went through, thinking of you!


----------



## eyemom

Oh BB I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## nevergivingup

brunettebimbo said:


> My levels dropped to 32 confirming miscarriage.
> The Doctor mentioned going back on BCP or using barrier methods for the next 12 weeks. I don't want to wait :(

O no :cry: No words will make things better but I hope telling you Do what your heart tells you, having a healthy baby right after a m/c is real and it can be for you! Do you what think is best bc you and getting your rainbow baby is all that matters at this moment for you. Hugs brunette, I'm so sorry.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well I think i'm out...started bleeding last night at 11dpiui and still bleeding this morning and temp is in the toilet. I'm just so confused as I'm 3 or 4 days early and I'm on 200mg's progesterone. This sucks. :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: I'm sorry Hun.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm sorry TTCbaby xxx *hugs*C


----------



## nevergivingup

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well I think i'm out...started bleeding last night at 11dpiui and still bleeding this morning and temp is in the toilet. I'm just so confused as I'm 3 or 4 days early and I'm on 200mg's progesterone. This sucks. :cry:

TTCbaby: :cry: so sorry that you're body is taking you on this roller coaster. Hope it's not too cliche to tell you to hang in there Hun, the rainbow has to come out soon:thumbup:


----------



## Little_one

This is the only thing about this thread so lovely to hear the fab news people get their BFP's but so damn horrible when it ends in a miscarriage :( 
Big hugs to all you lovely ladies &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies, please could I join you all? We had a mc on 1st march and now the bleeding has stopped we are TTC again right away, I look forward to getting to know you all :flower:


----------



## Ladyycamper

Hi ladies!
I was hoping to get some advice and opinions?
I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
at 13dpo
i have been constipated (sorry tmi)
Got sick to my stomach in the morning cooking breakfast
The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit. 
But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing. 
Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
This Morning BFN
Same twingy campy feeling,
body achy, slight headache.
Checked cervix, still soft, tilted up and so high upward that i cant reach it to make sure its closed.
HELLPP!


----------



## MamaTex

eyemom: I don't know if you remember but I barely had any symptoms at first and then they were inconsistent, except for hunger. My boobs would hurt and then not hurt, then hurt again. It was confusing. Bodies are weird...Congrats again..

ttcbaby: Sorry to hear you are out

brunette: I am sorry your journey took a pause. I don';t like to say a journey ended. I didn't go back on BCP or wait after I had my miscarriage. I ended up having one AF and then getting pregnant right after that with my rainbow girl, so like never said, it is possible!! Anything is possible as I have seen from following this thread and following other people's journeys. I know this sucks, but please don't give up!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Welcome Mommy to be

These ladies are all so lovely and supportive here so I think you'll find it a nice group

So sorry for your loss and hoping you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Ladyycamper said:


> Hi ladies!
> I was hoping to get some advice and opinions?
> I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
> However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
> at 13dpo
> i have been constipated (sorry tmi)
> Got sick to my stomach in the morning cooking breakfast
> The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
> no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit.
> But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
> ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
> havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing.
> Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
> Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
> This Morning BFN
> Same twingy campy feeling,
> body achy, slight headache.
> Checked cervix, still soft, tilted up and so high upward that i cant reach it to make sure its closed.
> HELLPP!

Sometimes tests don't show up for a while. I'd give it another week and test again and if you stiill don't have any answers then go to the doctor for a blood test.


----------



## Ladyycamper

Unexpected212 said:


> Sometimes tests don't show up for a while. I'd give it another week and test again and if you stiill don't have any answers then go to the doctor for a blood test.

ohhh okay!
Thank you, its so hard you think when af is due the waiting game is over, but nope.


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah I was 9 days late with my son before I got a BFP


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well I think i'm out...started bleeding last night at 11dpiui and still bleeding this morning and temp is in the toilet. I'm just so confused as I'm 3 or 4 days early and I'm on 200mg's progesterone. This sucks. :cry:

Aww ugh this sucks...I was so rooting for u...I'm sorry :cry:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies, please could I join you all? We had a mc on 1st march and now the bleeding has stopped we are TTC again right away, I look forward to getting to know you all :flower:

Sorry abt your loss...:hugs:

Wel welcome and I'm glad to hear you are right back to TTC :thumbup: Fx'd for you


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Ladyycamper said:


> Hi ladies!
> I was hoping to get some advice and opinions?
> I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
> However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
> at 13dpo
> i have been constipated (sorry tmi)
> Got sick to my stomach in the morning cooking breakfast
> The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
> no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit.
> But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
> ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
> havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing.
> Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
> Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
> This Morning BFN
> Same twingy campy feeling,
> body achy, slight headache.
> Checked cervix, still soft, tilted up and so high upward that i cant reach it to make sure its closed.
> HELLPP!

Just wanted to say HIIIIIII and good luck. Your symptoms so very promising but I know the BFN's are confusing. I have my Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Ladyycamper

Mariahs Mom said:


> Just wanted to say HIIIIIII and good luck. Your symptoms so very promising but I know the BFN's are confusing. I have my Fx'd for you!!

Thank you so much!
I really hope this is are month.
Im going crazy not knowing though.


----------



## ESwemba84

Garfie.......I joined this thread in the summer of 2012 and I'm still trying......


----------



## mowat

TTC have you talked to your doctor? Weird.


----------



## Laelani

Sorry TTC and Brunette :hugs:


----------



## dojenstein

brunettebimbo said:


> My levels dropped to 32 confirming miscarriage.
> The Doctor mentioned going back on BCP or using barrier methods for the next 12 weeks. I don't want to wait :(

I know it doesn't mean much, but I've been there and I still can't imagine how you feel. Waiting when all you want is a baby is so hard, but I truly believe that everything will work out one way or another. My MC took my patience and threw it out the window. FX'd for you.


----------



## nevergivingup

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies, please could I join you all? We had a mc on 1st march and now the bleeding has stopped we are TTC again right away, I look forward to getting to know you all :flower:

Hi Mummy to be :hi: sorry about your m/c, glad to head the dreaded bleeding is over now time to try for that rainbow baby :flower: FX that you get your BFP soon! Welcome to this wonderful group of women.


----------



## nevergivingup

Unexpected212 said:


> Ladyycamper said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I was hoping to get some advice and opinions?
> I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
> However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
> at 13dpo
> i have been constipated (sorry tmi)
> Got sick to my stomach in the morning cooking breakfast
> The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
> no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit.
> But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
> ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
> havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing.
> Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
> Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
> This Morning BFN
> Same twingy campy feeling,
> body achy, slight headache.
> Checked cervix, still soft, tilted up and so high upward that i cant reach it to make sure its closed.
> HELLPP!
> 
> Sometimes tests don't show up for a while. I'd give it another week and test again and if you stiill don't have any answers then go to the doctor for a blood test.Click to expand...

I agree with unexpected. My friend was going through the same thing and ended up get her BFP and now she's a happy camper I hope the same is for you!! FX!!


----------



## nevergivingup

ESwemba84 said:


> Garfie.......I joined this thread in the summer of 2012 and I'm still trying......

:hugs::kiss: I can't imagine the feeling ES and Garfie, but I'm one of the oldies that's hanging in here with y'all rooting yal on bc I know it's got to happen and I want to be here to jump up and down for ya when it does!! 

ES are you still on the weight loss goal? I need you to motivate me bc I completely gave up:shrug: fatty food is wayy better but I've gained weight from it.


----------



## ab75

Hi,can i join? Started miscarrying on sun night,i was 4+1. Went to doc yday,was completely insensitive and basically said i shouldn't have tested early then i would've thought this was a period! It is nothing like a period! I also had 4 mc b4 i had my 2 beautiful dd's. Hope i catch the rainbow next month. Amanda xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Of course you can join!

Hello Ab!

Sorry to hear your doctor was so nasty and I'm so sorry you had four miscarriages in the past and this one as well.

Sending hugs your way x


----------



## nevergivingup

ab75 said:


> Hi,can i join? Started miscarrying on sun night,i was 4+1. Went to doc yday,was completely insensitive and basically said i shouldn't have tested early then i would've thought this was a period! It is nothing like a period! I also had 4 mc b4 i had my 2 beautiful dd's. Hope i catch the rainbow next month. Amanda xx

Hello AB, and so sorry to hear of your most recent loss as well as the previous ones. Regardless if you hadn't tested early you would've known. We gals know our bodies when it comes to a m/c, sadly out body dosent play roller coaster with us when it comes to getting rid of the baby but I guess it's doing it's job at least that's what I have to think what happened. Hope these sad days end for you and better days pop up soon :hugs:


----------



## Ladyycamper

Hi Ladies.
So Im now 15dpo today.
i was so sure when i got of bed this morning i had started.
I had all the normal signs, horrible headache cramping, and a little nauseous now.
But when i check, absolutely nothing.
I didnt really have any CM yesterday but have some this morning, a bit of a yellow color.
checked my cervical position last night and it had lowered a little but checked again this morning and its back up way high again, cant barley reach it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Hi,can i join? Started miscarrying on sun night,i was 4+1. Went to doc yday,was completely insensitive and basically said i shouldn't have tested early then i would've thought this was a period! It is nothing like a period! I also had 4 mc b4 i had my 2 beautiful dd's. Hope i catch the rainbow next month. Amanda xx

Oh my goodness how insensitive of the doctor. Hugs to you and I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## ESwemba84

nevergivingup said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Garfie.......I joined this thread in the summer of 2012 and I'm still trying......
> 
> :hugs::kiss: I can't imagine the feeling ES and Garfie, but I'm one of the oldies that's hanging in here with y'all rooting yal on bc I know it's got to happen and I want to be here to jump up and down for ya when it does!!
> 
> ES are you still on the weight loss goal? I need you to motivate me bc I completely gave up:shrug: fatty food is wayy better but I've gained weight from it.Click to expand...

Yes ma'am! I am now down to 184 (remember my starting weight was 240) so I've now lost a total of 56 lbs! But trust me.....I still dabble in the fatty foods, but sparingly. I really hoped the weight loss would help with my short cycles.....and trouble getting pregnant.....but I haven't seen a drastic improvement in that department.

My goal weight is 150-160, so just a short 24 lbs to go!


----------



## Unexpected212

Wow congrats on the weight loss that is impressive!


----------



## Mrs W 11

AB I am so sorry to hear what your dr said, completely insensitive. 

Ladycamper - its sounding good for you! I hope this is your bfp, keep us posted. 

ES well done on the impressive weight loss! I had lost a stone earlier this year but have put it all back on since being pregnant and miscarrying anmd now I just dont feel in the right place to loose it even though I feel really down. 

As for me.... cycles completely messed up following my mc. Last cycle I had spotting for a week after AF, I then had spotting for 4 days over ov. Spotting started again 5dpo and carried on until full blown af tipped up at only 9dpo :cry:

This cycle I am trying agnus castus, star flower oil and acupuncture and I have a drs appointment friday. I am going to ask for a scan to check the bleeding isnt being caused by retained tissue but i suspect its hormonal.


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Garfie.......I joined this thread in the summer of 2012 and I'm still trying......
> 
> :hugs::kiss: I can't imagine the feeling ES and Garfie, but I'm one of the oldies that's hanging in here with y'all rooting yal on bc I know it's got to happen and I want to be here to jump up and down for ya when it does!!
> 
> ES are you still on the weight loss goal? I need you to motivate me bc I completely gave up:shrug: fatty food is wayy better but I've gained weight from it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am! I am now down to 184 (remember my starting weight was 240) so I've now lost a total of 56 lbs! But trust me.....I still dabble in the fatty foods, but sparingly. I really hoped the weight loss would help with my short cycles.....and trouble getting pregnant.....but I haven't seen a drastic improvement in that department.
> 
> My goal weight is 150-160, so just a short 24 lbs to go!Click to expand...

Wow! 56 lbs! That is amazing. You go girl. If you ever feel comfortable I would love to see before and after photos. What kind of exercises have you been doing?


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow ES that is no small achievement !! Congradulations :) I've battled to loose the same 2 stone for years !!! Never quite succeeded ! But will give it another go soon !


----------



## Ladyycamper

Hi ladies
Af is on her way.
So im out this month.
Can I join for next months BFP? :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Mamatex, sure I'll share photos! I'll post tomorrow!


----------



## Little_one

Hello ladies sorry to have been so quiet lately. My levels are nearly back to normal so no medical interference is required. Still some bleeding however it's now spotting so I'm hoping it's coming to an end. It's a raw painful reminder. 
We are taking a break this month and will be trying from April. It's my birthday and hoping it will bring us a little luck or distraction either way!! 
Hello to all you lovely new ladies and sorry to hear of any losses :( I don't know whether a miscarriage makes us stronger or weaker I'm still trying to decide what I feel other than crap!
I plan to use OPK's this month to check whether I ovulate as normal and see how affected my cycle is this month.

How are you all? How are those lovely babies baking, who's testing this week? I'm keeping my fingers crossed we have some nice news soon on here it's all been a little sad lately.

Brunette I guess you may be lurking but I have been thinking of you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Starry Night

I don't know if my miscarriage experiences have made me stronger or not either. I had a friend tell me that my trials were making me into a beautiful person but I don't really see it just yet. I feel like they have made me into an ugly person. Not physically, of course, but selfish, jaded and fearful and depressed.

Right now my miscarriages are simply something that have happened. I guess I'm not ready to think of a 'reason' or all that I have learned. Not sure I can take anything away until I put the TTC/pregnancy world behind me. Hindsight will hopefully give me some perspective.


----------



## Little_one

That's the thing with hindsight it's a wonderful thing! I do think even those who don't miscarry must be just as strong on this TTC journey. Every loss or AF and we all somehow manage to pick ourselves up time and time again. I think it helps having a support as lovely as you girls though. If only we could be given a guaranteed date for it to happen by, that would be amazing no more piecing your heart back together with every new month or loss. 
Our OH's as amazing as they are they just don't quite understand it all, as women we know exactly how it all feels. 
Starry how have you coped with 4 losses? :( X


----------



## Starry Night

It's been hard, to be honest. There have been times I felt that I wasn't coping. I got post partum depression after my first loss and my last one. I always got a bit of depression after a loss but those two were especially bad. Once I was able to give it a name, though, I was better able to cope. I think the hardest bit has been the anger and feeling isolated from the world. People can say the meanest things without ever intending to and I think people in my neck o' the woods didn't understand that I really wanted my privacy to grieve. I think they resented I wasn't out and about or inviting them to come help me with things. But I wasn't inviting them because I was sick of hearing "it's God's will" or "keep trying" or "it wasn't the right time" or "you need to let it go", etc, etc.

I do have an older lady friend who had 3 miscarriages and also struggles with depression on a regular basis so I did have someone to talk to. That always helps. And after awhile, you learn to carry the grief. I got pregnant again fairly quickly after each of my losses and since it seems I"m keeping this one it has helped with the healing. It gives me a positive focus. I don't think I've properly said 'good-bye' to my latest angel yet and I'm waiting for that, but I do feel closure on the others. I can think of them with a smile now. I've given them names and imagined little personalities for them (I like to guess at my babies' personalities very early on in the pregnancy based off of my symptoms).

And officially I have had 3 miscarriages but I did lose a twin with DS. I feel like I have to put that little asterisk by my four angels. My son's twin doesn't "count" to the medical community and I didn't even acknowledge him/her until after my son was born (it was too hard while I was still pregnant) and I'm afraid others won't count it either as I still got my happy ending out of that pregnancy. But that baby very much counts to me.

Not sure I could cope with another loss though and that is why we want to stop after this baby arrives. We had even contemplated not trying anymore if we had miscarried this one as well. It gets to you after awhile.


----------



## Little_one

I don't think people know what words to say when they learn of someone's heartbreak of miscarriage or stillbirth. I find however that sometimes a hug is all that's needed. You sound like my mum, she had 3 miscarriages one was at 22 weeks he was a little boy she called him Daniel and the 4th again doesn't count was a town at 11 weeks, she started to bleed and was told she was miscarrying turns out only one was lost. My brother is the only left handed child in the family it's pretty odd how things go: we often sit together and talk about it. Just because they happen not to be with us doesn't mean they didn't happen. 
I have had two now within 8 months! Both very early this one literally a few days after AF was due and the first one at 6 weeks. It's sad to realise that had I of never miscarried i would have a second child now. It hurts but I am thankful they weren't later, this past year I have known 4 people to have stillborn babies past 28 weeks. Their first anniversaries start from April through to July. I don't know how they muster the strength to continue trying :( my heart breaks for all these little lost souls.

Starry were all here whenever your having a down time, it's good to talk! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nevergivingup

ESwemba84 said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Garfie.......I joined this thread in the summer of 2012 and I'm still trying......
> 
> :hugs::kiss: I can't imagine the feeling ES and Garfie, but I'm one of the oldies that's hanging in here with y'all rooting yal on bc I know it's got to happen and I want to be here to jump up and down for ya when it does!!
> 
> ES are you still on the weight loss goal? I need you to motivate me bc I completely gave up:shrug: fatty food is wayy better but I've gained weight from it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am! I am now down to 184 (remember my starting weight was 240) so I've now lost a total of 56 lbs! But trust me.....I still dabble in the fatty foods, but sparingly. I really hoped the weight loss would help with my short cycles.....and trouble getting pregnant.....but I haven't seen a drastic improvement in that department.
> 
> My goal weight is 150-160, so just a short 24 lbs to go!Click to expand...

184!!!!!!!! (my mouth dropped opened :happydance: ) WHAATTTT!!! O my I feel horrible:haha: you are doing AMAZING!!!! Now ES are you sure you're still eating bc my dabbling in fatty foods is no help or maybe my dabbling is more "mauling" ES I know you look GREAT!! The weight lost has to count for something towards TTC, right?!! Or rather I would like to think so with all that hard work, it will help out ES. Thanks for sharing I am officially motivated! Diet here I come.....again:dohh:


----------



## Tricia173

Starry Night said:


> It's been hard, to be honest. There have been times I felt that I wasn't coping. I got post partum depression after my first loss and my last one. I always got a bit of depression after a loss but those two were especially bad. Once I was able to give it a name, though, I was better able to cope. I think the hardest bit has been the anger and feeling isolated from the world. People can say the meanest things without ever intending to and I think people in my neck o' the woods didn't understand that I really wanted my privacy to grieve. I think they resented I wasn't out and about or inviting them to come help me with things. But I wasn't inviting them because I was sick of hearing "it's God's will" or "keep trying" or "it wasn't the right time" or "you need to let it go", etc, etc.
> 
> I do have an older lady friend who had 3 miscarriages and also struggles with depression on a regular basis so I did have someone to talk to. That always helps. And after awhile, you learn to carry the grief. I got pregnant again fairly quickly after each of my losses and since it seems I"m keeping this one it has helped with the healing. It gives me a positive focus. I don't think I've properly said 'good-bye' to my latest angel yet and I'm waiting for that, but I do feel closure on the others. I can think of them with a smile now. I've given them names and imagined little personalities for them (I like to guess at my babies' personalities very early on in the pregnancy based off of my symptoms).
> 
> And officially I have had 3 miscarriages but I did lose a twin with DS. I feel like I have to put that little asterisk by my four angels. My son's twin doesn't "count" to the medical community and I didn't even acknowledge him/her until after my son was born (it was too hard while I was still pregnant) and I'm afraid others won't count it either as I still got my happy ending out of that pregnancy. But that baby very much counts to me.
> 
> Not sure I could cope with another loss though and that is why we want to stop after this baby arrives. We had even contemplated not trying anymore if we had miscarried this one as well. It gets to you after awhile.

Losing a twin truly counts! My son started out as a twin and it destroyed me when lost the second baby! Though it hurt I just focused on my healthy little boy! 

Miscarriages are terrible, I don't know why we have to suffer through them, when we lost our first one in 2011 I dud not think I could ever pick up those pieces, it hurts still to think about that lost angel!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Hello ladies sorry to have been so quiet lately. My levels are nearly back to normal so no medical interference is required. Still some bleeding however it's now spotting so I'm hoping it's coming to an end. It's a raw painful reminder.
> We are taking a break this month and will be trying from April. It's my birthday and hoping it will bring us a little luck or distraction either way!!
> Hello to all you lovely new ladies and sorry to hear of any losses :( I don't know whether a miscarriage makes us stronger or weaker I'm still trying to decide what I feel other than crap!
> I plan to use OPK's this month to check whether I ovulate as normal and see how affected my cycle is this month.
> 
> How are you all? How are those lovely babies baking, who's testing this week? I'm keeping my fingers crossed we have some nice news soon on here it's all been a little sad lately.
> 
> Brunette I guess you may be lurking but I have been thinking of you &#10084;&#65039;

HAPPY BDAY :hug::cake::wine:

It's good to hear that your levels are going back to normal and you don't need medical interference. Taking a month off is a good idea and I hope it will be a peaceful and prosperous month for you. I know NOTHING can take your mind off or make a loss less painful but time is the best medicine to gain clarity. 

I hope your bday is a great one!!!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tricia173 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> It's been hard, to be honest. There have been times I felt that I wasn't coping. I got post partum depression after my first loss and my last one. I always got a bit of depression after a loss but those two were especially bad. Once I was able to give it a name, though, I was better able to cope. I think the hardest bit has been the anger and feeling isolated from the world. People can say the meanest things without ever intending to and I think people in my neck o' the woods didn't understand that I really wanted my privacy to grieve. I think they resented I wasn't out and about or inviting them to come help me with things. But I wasn't inviting them because I was sick of hearing "it's God's will" or "keep trying" or "it wasn't the right time" or "you need to let it go", etc, etc.
> 
> I do have an older lady friend who had 3 miscarriages and also struggles with depression on a regular basis so I did have someone to talk to. That always helps. And after awhile, you learn to carry the grief. I got pregnant again fairly quickly after each of my losses and since it seems I"m keeping this one it has helped with the healing. It gives me a positive focus. I don't think I've properly said 'good-bye' to my latest angel yet and I'm waiting for that, but I do feel closure on the others. I can think of them with a smile now. I've given them names and imagined little personalities for them (I like to guess at my babies' personalities very early on in the pregnancy based off of my symptoms).
> 
> And officially I have had 3 miscarriages but I did lose a twin with DS. I feel like I have to put that little asterisk by my four angels. My son's twin doesn't "count" to the medical community and I didn't even acknowledge him/her until after my son was born (it was too hard while I was still pregnant) and I'm afraid others won't count it either as I still got my happy ending out of that pregnancy. But that baby very much counts to me.
> 
> Not sure I could cope with another loss though and that is why we want to stop after this baby arrives. We had even contemplated not trying anymore if we had miscarried this one as well. It gets to you after awhile.
> 
> Losing a twin truly counts! My son started out as a twin and it destroyed me when lost the second baby! Though it hurt I just focused on my healthy little boy!
> 
> Miscarriages are terrible, I don't know why we have to suffer through them, when we lost our first one in 2011 I dud not think I could ever pick up those pieces, it hurts still to think about that lost angel!Click to expand...

You guys are so right, it's horrible and a miscarriage is something no mother will ever get over :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies, how is everyone? I know it's been pretty heartbreaking recently on this thread and I just want to say I'm sorry and express condolences for your little angels. I hope all of our little angels are looking over us and playing together!!!!

I have to get a cerclage, which is a procedure to stitch my cervix shut to prevent it from shortening and subsequently opening prematurely like it did last time at 24 weeks. :( There are some risk associated with the procedure but my doctor said they are very rare. The risk goes down drastically if you get the procedure done between the 14th & 16th week, so I'm having it done next Wednesday on my BDAY...goodie haha...I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Tricia173

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone? I know it's been pretty heartbreaking recently on this thread and I just want to say I'm sorry and express condolences for your little angels. I hope all of our little angels are looking over us and playing together!!!!
> 
> I have to get a cerclage, which is a procedure to stitch my cervix shut to prevent it from shortening and subsequently opening prematurely like it did last time at 24 weeks. :( There are some risk associated with the procedure but my doctor said they are very rare. The risk goes down drastically if you get the procedure done between the 14th & 16th week, so I'm having it done next Wednesday on my BDAY...goodie haha...I hope everything goes well.

Good luck, hope the procedure goes well!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy birthday LO. 

I have been hiding in the shadows but I'm here. 

Starry I agree, I don't think I will ever get over these losses, it's been so so tough, 3 within 4-5 months. As for the stronger question, at the moment it is killing me, I just hope that one day it will have made me stronger. 

MM I hope your procedure goes well! What do they do? Are you put to sleep?


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Ladies,

Do you remember me? 

eyemom- Great to know about your pregnancy! You did it at last :) 

Never - How are you doing and how is ur LO?

Starry - How are you?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh happy birthday lo, I hope you have a nice day! Any special plans? 

Good luck with the procedure mariah, I hope all goes well. 

I agree, I too am really struggling at the moment with my loss. I'm struggling to get pregnant again and I dealt with it at the time thinking I would be pregnant again very soon. I didn't grieve properly and I'm feeling very low about it all now. It doesn't help that my hormones are all over the place, continual bleeding, mood swings. I had no idea how hard mc was to deal with and now ill never forget. 

I hope we start seeing some good news, bfps and babies here soon as I agree the thread deserves some good luck and :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

ttcmoon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Do you remember me?
> 
> eyemom- Great to know about your pregnancy! You did it at last :)
> 
> Never - How are you doing and how is ur LO?
> 
> Starry - How are you?

We are doing great, accept he never wants to leave my side, not even to go to the restroom :blush:

How are you and where are you in your cycle?


----------



## floridamomma

Had a private us yesterday no hb so it's mc 4 will be off for a while


----------



## ab75

Sorry floridamomma xx


----------



## ttcmoon

I am so sorry floridamomma.

I am doing well..all 3 IUI's failed for me. Now doctor precribed me to go for IVF. Before that I would need to do a Hysteroscopy, Biopsy of lining and some more blood works.
I want a baby badly but IVF is a real big thing both financially and emotionally. I never thought I will be a candidate for IVF :( 
Riding the emotional roller coaster ride now.


----------



## mackjess

Starry Night said:


> It's been hard, to be honest. There have been times I felt that I wasn't coping. I got post partum depression after my first loss and my last one. I always got a bit of depression after a loss but those two were especially bad. Once I was able to give it a name, though, I was better able to cope. I think the hardest bit has been the anger and feeling isolated from the world. People can say the meanest things without ever intending to and I think people in my neck o' the woods didn't understand that I really wanted my privacy to grieve. I think they resented I wasn't out and about or inviting them to come help me with things. But I wasn't inviting them because I was sick of hearing "it's God's will" or "keep trying" or "it wasn't the right time" or "you need to let it go", etc, etc.
> 
> I do have an older lady friend who had 3 miscarriages and also struggles with depression on a regular basis so I did have someone to talk to. That always helps. And after awhile, you learn to carry the grief. I got pregnant again fairly quickly after each of my losses and since it seems I"m keeping this one it has helped with the healing. It gives me a positive focus. I don't think I've properly said 'good-bye' to my latest angel yet and I'm waiting for that, but I do feel closure on the others. I can think of them with a smile now. I've given them names and imagined little personalities for them (I like to guess at my babies' personalities very early on in the pregnancy based off of my symptoms).
> 
> And officially I have had 3 miscarriages but I did lose a twin with DS. I feel like I have to put that little asterisk by my four angels. My son's twin doesn't "count" to the medical community and I didn't even acknowledge him/her until after my son was born (it was too hard while I was still pregnant) and I'm afraid others won't count it either as I still got my happy ending out of that pregnancy. But that baby very much counts to me.
> 
> Not sure I could cope with another loss though and that is why we want to stop after this baby arrives. We had even contemplated not trying anymore if we had miscarried this one as well. It gets to you after awhile.

Starry, I joined this thread about the same time you were going through the after effects of a m/c and waiting to get your cycle back to TTC again. All the stories here helped me, made me feel grateful, supportive, but yours is one that really stuck out to me. Even though you are going through so much up and down and picking yourself up again that you were in constant turmoil, I thought you were SO brave and it helped me. Maybe that is something to take away from this. There is no good reason for things to happen to us, but I do believe some good comes out of it. I think your friend was right about it turning you into a beautiful person. No matter how nasty and jaded you've felt you've been strong enough to try again, bringing beautiful life into the world, and you've been wonderfully supportive on this board, along with all the other wonderful ladies that have gone through these terribly unfair journeys. I think it's something that is always supposed to hurt, and we're always supposed to miss our angels, but I hope you have some peace after your TTC is complete and your new rainbow is here.:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

ttcmoon - I remember you. I'm sorry to hear the IUI failed and that you're going to need IVF. I hope all the necessary pieces come together quickly so you aren't kept waiting too long. It's such a tough journey.

mariah - good luck with your procedure. I hope it goes well and is just what you need to keep your rainbow safe. I've known people who had it done and it seems to work.

floridamomma - :hugs:

Mrs W - I'm sorry you're feeling so low. It definitely is a tough journey. It's so hard to wait for that next bfp. It usually takes me several months for my body to self-regulate after a loss and it is such a painful reminder that my body has failed me. It's a very tough lesson in patience especially since every day feels like an eternity. Hang in there. I hope life throws in some brighter days to help make this journey more bearable.

brunette - no, you never forget. Sometimes I think the strength comes once you've made it through the other side -- either with a rainbow or the acceptance of what has happened. Until then, it's just survival mode and that's OK too. 

afm - thanks for the kind words, everyone. I'm actually doing pretty OK overall but sometimes the feelings come back. I do feel some closure about my losses now but I'll never stop missing them. I'm having my first-ever normal "boring" pregnancy. It's what I prayed for but the lack of extra medical attention leaves me alone with my thoughts. I am assuming this baby is going to come but I still worry at the same time. I still only take one week at a time as looking ahead feels like "pushing my luck". I worry because I know if baby were to come now, as far as I am, that it would be touch-and-go and there could be potential problems. So it's still scary. I have to CHOOSE to be positive and I do make that choice. It's just not an easy one.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm here...will go back and catch up soon. Hiding a little too but stalking like mad! ;-)
1st IUI didn't work out for us. Very upset and sad about it but trying to just move on and remain hopeful for the future. We'll get our baby someday. :cry:
HUGS to all of you for your support for us this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

mackjess - we posted at the same time, it seems. Thank you SO much for those words. I really needed to hear them right now.

I've really struggled to not let the natural anger and bitterness that comes with grief to take over my life. I always worry that is how I come across whenever I mention my little ones so I don't talk about them too much in real life--especially not on Facebook where tone is lost. I actually posted to a blog last night and now I'm terrified people are going to see me as an angry soap-boxer which was not my intent at all.

I've received so much help and support in my time of need on these boards and my heart is so touched by the kindness here. It's why I keep coming back.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Florida I'm sorry :hugs:
TTCmoon I'm sorry about your situation :hugs:

I've been to the Doctors. We are seeing the gynaecologist on Friday 21st March. 
My Doctor is doing Day 21 bloods on my next cycle to check progesterone levels. 
We've both been referred to counselling too. He thinks it should take about 6 weeks but he is going to try and push us through as urgent. I didn't realise just how much it was affecting my husband until he broke down crying in the Doctors office. He's been given some tablets to help him to feel better. 
He said we don't have to wait 12 weeks. I guess we just need to use protection until I've at least had my 21 day bloods.


----------



## Left wonderin

Floridamum I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss :( , please look after yourself and take time to grieve your LO. 
Brunette , counselling is a great idea , having a space to talk about your experience and feelings is wonderful , a place where your not judged and can honestly be yourself . It doesn't change the outcome but can help deal with the feelings .

Starry I think mack put it so so well in her post. I don't think you realise the impact you have had on others in your own journey. I joined I think just before your second loss , I remember how devastated I was for you after the second ( your third) and thought OMG how. Is that lady coping . If she has the strength to cope with the loss of two pregnancies and a twin I can surely get through the Loss of one . Yo ur strength really really helped me more than you will ever know. For that I thank you . 

Its funny cause now I can relate to all of your feeling re your pregnancy . Your posts are brining me back through all the stages of my journey to the arrival of Sean . I lived in total fear for 10 months . I couldn't bring myself to put up a ticker or change my status from hopeful to anything else . I too feared I would be pushing my luck. . I think the worry is always present in any pregnancy but magnified when you have experienced a loss and not got the " happy ever after " somehow I think we loose faith in them and don't believe they are possible . However they are and I'm sure although it does not feel like it now there will be many many HAPPY EVER AFTERS for all the ladies on this thread. 
It sure has been a rough couple of weeks / months for everyone so I think Its more than time that we now get our share of GOOD LUCK . Its coming and on its way so hang in there everyone this too will pass I promise xxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I am still here - so sorry to hear of all the sad news lately BIG :hugs: going out to each and every one of you:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

So so so sorry floridamomma xxx

Good luck with your procedure Mariah's Mom xxx

Thinking of everyone and wishing you all the best x


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm so sorry to read this Florida :hugs: we are all here for you, any time you feel ready to talk or need us. Sending so much love and positive thoughts to you. Xx

Ttc baby I'm sorry your iui didn't work. 

X


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks to all. I see the post and I just can't leave because I have no one who unserstands like you ladies do! Dh is hurt of course. I just feel let down. Idk. My new insurance covers all texting up to diagnosis of infertility which I know isn't my problem. Thank you ladies for your support. I miss my angel already though she is still with me for now. Waiting on my dr to call so I can find out. Sorry I'm not responding to everyone indivually it took me all say just to write this


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm so sorry for your loss

*hugs* thinking of you x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thinking of you Florida xxxxx


----------



## mowat

So sorry for you loss Florida. Thinking of you.


----------



## Little_one

Florida I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: 

https://m.today.com/moms/parents-heart-breaking-tribute-baby-son-you-didnt-have-be-2D12077314 

Check out the video on the link I have shared I have just sobbed my heart out. The most heartbreaking thing I have ever seen !! :'( x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

floridamomma said:


> Had a private us yesterday no hb so it's mc 4 will be off for a while

OMG NOOOOO :cry::cry::cry: I'm so sorry Florida. I wish I could give u a :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ttcbabyisom said:


> I'm here...will go back and catch up soon. Hiding a little too but stalking like mad! ;-)
> 1st IUI didn't work out for us. Very upset and sad about it but trying to just move on and remain hopeful for the future. We'll get our baby someday. :cry:
> HUGS to all of you for your support for us this cycle. :hugs:

Aww I love your positivity and I pray you get your baby soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> ttcmoon - I remember you. I'm sorry to hear the IUI failed and that you're going to need IVF. I hope all the necessary pieces come together quickly so you aren't kept waiting too long. It's such a tough journey.
> 
> mariah - good luck with your procedure. I hope it goes well and is just what you need to keep your rainbow safe. I've known people who had it done and it seems to work.
> 
> floridamomma - :hugs:
> 
> Mrs W - I'm sorry you're feeling so low. It definitely is a tough journey. It's so hard to wait for that next bfp. It usually takes me several months for my body to self-regulate after a loss and it is such a painful reminder that my body has failed me. It's a very tough lesson in patience especially since every day feels like an eternity. Hang in there. I hope life throws in some brighter days to help make this journey more bearable.
> 
> brunette - no, you never forget. Sometimes I think the strength comes once you've made it through the other side -- either with a rainbow or the acceptance of what has happened. Until then, it's just survival mode and that's OK too.
> 
> afm - thanks for the kind words, everyone. I'm actually doing pretty OK overall but sometimes the feelings come back. I do feel some closure about my losses now but I'll never stop missing them. I'm having my first-ever normal "boring" pregnancy. It's what I prayed for but the lack of extra medical attention leaves me alone with my thoughts. I am assuming this baby is going to come but I still worry at the same time. I still only take one week at a time as looking ahead feels like "pushing my luck". I worry because I know if baby were to come now, as far as I am, that it would be touch-and-go and there could be potential problems. So it's still scary. I have to CHOOSE to be positive and I do make that choice. It's just not an easy one.

I relate to you 100% as I lost my daughter at 24wks. Everyone keeps tellin me that I can relax because I've made it pass 12wks but it's the later end of my pregnancy that scares me; keeping the baby in long enough, so it can have a fighting chance...So I understand completely. The resting and relaxing won't come until our babies are in our arms :baby::hugs: 

Anytime you need to vent, just let me know...:hugs:


----------



## ttcmoon

I am so sorry for you Florida... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Just a little pregnancy update from me, sorry if it's insensetive I just don't have many people to talk to in real life about it so:

Got my quad test (down syndrome test) results back today and they were 1 in 3900 so I'm happy with that.

Got my gender scan with a 4D peek next Tuesday

So that's where I'm at .

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## nevergivingup

floridamomma said:


> Had a private us yesterday no hb so it's mc 4 will be off for a while

:cry: So Sorry Florida.


----------



## ab75

Unexpected212 said:


> Just a little pregnancy update from me, sorry if it's insensetive I just don't have many people to talk to in real life about it so:
> 
> Got my quad test (down syndrome test) results back today and they were 1 in 3900 so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Got my gender scan with a 4D peek next Tuesday
> 
> So that's where I'm at .
> 
> Thinking of you all xx

Congratulations,thats good news.
What do you think you are having?? Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

ab75 said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Just a little pregnancy update from me, sorry if it's insensetive I just don't have many people to talk to in real life about it so:
> 
> Got my quad test (down syndrome test) results back today and they were 1 in 3900 so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Got my gender scan with a 4D peek next Tuesday
> 
> So that's where I'm at .
> 
> Thinking of you all xx
> 
> Congratulations,thats good news.
> What do you think you are having?? XxClick to expand...

I would bet money on it being a boy :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Unexpected its great to hear good news :) bet your over the moon :) ill be excited to see boy or girl. Next week. I'm sure no one is upset to hear your good news . You were very thoughtful to think of everyone . Hopefully your news is that start of things changing for everyone one this thread :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you

Everyone on here is just so nice and deserves the best and It breaks my heart to see bad news. Even after one loss I'm such a nervous wreck this pregnancy and I find it hard to relax. 

Thanks for being here for me everyone and I'm here for all of you x


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies I'm just popping in. So sorry I haven't been able to keep up last few days. My heart is with those who have gotten bad news. :cry: I wish I could teleport to you and give you all hugs and cook your dinners or something. Love to you all.

Welcome to new ladies, sorry you find yourselves here, but I pray you get your rainbows soon.

AFM, nothing to report, but I guess no news is good news so far. If I can make it through this weekend still pregnant, I'll be doing better than I did last time.


----------



## ab75

It's always hard being pregnant again after a loss. Keeping everything crossed for you both and hoping to join you again soon with a sticky rainbow xx


----------



## mackjess

Florida, :hugs:

eyemom, sorry I missed your BFP!! Congrats

Hi to all the lovely ladies. I haven't been able to keep up much. Got a new job at work and all the learning is kicking my butt!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies I'm just popping in. So sorry I haven't been able to keep up last few days. My heart is with those who have gotten bad news. :cry: I wish I could teleport to you and give you all hugs and cook your dinners or something. Love to you all.
> 
> Welcome to new ladies, sorry you find yourselves here, but I pray you get your rainbows soon.
> 
> AFM, nothing to report, but I guess no news is good news so far. If I can make it through this weekend still pregnant, I'll be doing better than I did last time.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mowat

Grow, grow, grow, little Baby Eye!


----------



## nevergivingup

Still jumping up and down for you EYE in excitement!!!!!! Hang in there baby, us gals are waiting on ya :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## eyemom

Ok so a couple of days after I got my bfp, we found out that DH's best friend and his wife (I am friends with them also) finally got pg also. They weren't ttc as long as us, but it did take longer this time and she was getting upset about it. So I was/am very, very excited. It's so special to have babies the same age. Their DS is 2 mos to the day younger than our DD, too. So I was/am so looking forward to being able to experience this together again.

I am worried though. She has been having some bleeding. She said it was kind of a lot on Tuesday, but it has since let up. She's also still sick a lot. She bled at first with her DS too, so I'm hopeful she's fine. But she has a Dr appt at 10:45 this morning and I can hardly stand it. I'm praying so hard that everything is fine. I don't think she could be much further along than me, if at all. So maybe 6 weeks max. So I don't know how much they'll see. I just really hope it all looks fine.

If they lose this one and we get to keep ours, how would I face them. I wouldn't want to hang out with a baby that would have been my baby's age.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Ok so a couple of days after I got my bfp, we found out that DH's best friend and his wife (I am friends with them also) finally got pg also. They weren't ttc as long as us, but it did take longer this time and she was getting upset about it. So I was/am very, very excited. It's so special to have babies the same age. Their DS is 2 mos to the day younger than our DD, too. So I was/am so looking forward to being able to experience this together again.
> 
> I am worried though. She has been having some bleeding. She said it was kind of a lot on Tuesday, but it has since let up. She's also still sick a lot. She bled at first with her DS too, so I'm hopeful she's fine. But she has a Dr appt at 10:45 this morning and I can hardly stand it. I'm praying so hard that everything is fine. I don't think she could be much further along than me, if at all. So maybe 6 weeks max. So I don't know how much they'll see. I just really hope it all looks fine.
> 
> If they lose this one and we get to keep ours, how would I face them. I wouldn't want to hang out with a baby that would have been my baby's age.

Thats so exciting that you girls are preg at the same time again!! Always good to have a preggo buddy...but I know exactly how u feel. When I was preg last time, DH's best friend's wife was preg as well. Then I lost my lil girl a month before her due date. When I went to see her and the baby in the hospital, I LOST IT. I felt so bad because I tried so hard to be strong and not have her feel awkward. After that she was great and cried with me because she knew it was hard for me to come and she appreciated it so much...

All I can say is, if she loses the baby just be there. Don't shy away or feel awkward around them. Just continue to be a supportive and considerate friend! Also, just follow their lead, let her tell u when she feels uncomfortable or when it's getting too much. I have my Fx'd for both of you guys!


----------



## Left wonderin

Eye hopefully you won't have to cross that bridge . And sorry how cute is the nickname "baby eye" Awh .....


----------



## mowat

I was pregnant at the same time as a friend when I ended up having my last miscarriage. It's hard because our boys are the same age so we often have play dates. The first time I met her new baby she just handed him to me when she was getting her jacket off. I'm glad she did---somehow her not being weird made it a lot easier.


----------



## Starry Night

mowat said:


> I was pregnant at the same time as a friend when I ended up having my last miscarriage. It's hard because our boys are the same age so we often have play dates. *The first time I met her new baby she just handed him to me when she was getting her jacket off. I'm glad she did---somehow her not being weird made it a lot easier.*

Something similar shortly after my m/c in fall 2012. A friend had a baby shortly after my m/c and on our way to see her, I told DH I would not ask to hold the baby. We got there and after I sat down she just walked up and plopped the baby in my lap before I could say anything and she carried on the conversation like nothing weird or unusual just happened. The baby was so cute and felt so nice in my arms that I realized it wasn't so bad after all.

eye, I do hope your friend's baby is OK. I started bleeding very early in my son's pregnancy...probably around 5 weeks and it wasn't light either. It wasn't super heavy but more like a light to moderate period. So definitely more than spotting. It came from a clot which isn't good/ideal but not impossible to get around either. 

And I think "baby eye" is going to have to stick as the nickname around here. Too cute!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ladies. I think DH's best friend is supposed to text him at some point. They have to know something even if that "something" is inconclusive at this point. But we haven't heard anything and we don't want to bug them to ask.

Since she's had this before with a successful pregnancy, and her MS isn't letting up at all, I'm hopeful that it's okay. I'm so nervous. I don't want them to have to go down this road too.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey ladies!

So sorry I've been Mia but life just sorta got in the way, I haven't read back as I've missed waaay too much but congrats eye that's fantastic news!!! Lefty you had your little prince, is he just gorg?!? It all went well and your settling into it?

I hope everyone is well, if someone fancies giving me a brief update of the main headlines that'd be wicked as I really don't have time to read 500 pages lol

Everything's great with me, Stella's doing fab growing into her own little character as feb passes I think of what shoulda been my first born they would have been 2 in feb so it's really wonderful to be a part of Stella's new exciting world.

Xx


----------



## eyemom

Hi Pink I'd been thinking of you, thanks for popping in. Glad to see you're doing great. :)


----------



## eyemom

My friend is actually 7+5, still pregnant, got some meds to help baby stay sticky. So far so good. Phew.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> My friend is actually 7+5, still pregnant, got some meds to help baby stay sticky. So far so good. Phew.

Oh that's great news:happydance: 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Laelani

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone? I know it's been pretty heartbreaking recently on this thread and I just want to say I'm sorry and express condolences for your little angels. I hope all of our little angels are looking over us and playing together!!!!
> 
> I have to get a cerclage, which is a procedure to stitch my cervix shut to prevent it from shortening and subsequently opening prematurely like it did last time at 24 weeks. :( There are some risk associated with the procedure but my doctor said they are very rare. The risk goes down drastically if you get the procedure done between the 14th & 16th week, so I'm having it done next Wednesday on my BDAY...goodie haha...I hope everything goes well.

Best of luck Mariahs Mom!!!! Will be thinking of you! :hugs:



floridamomma said:


> Had a private us yesterday no hb so it's mc 4 will be off for a while

I am so sorry! :hugs:



Unexpected212 said:


> Just a little pregnancy update from me, sorry if it's insensetive I just don't have many people to talk to in real life about it so:
> 
> Got my quad test (down syndrome test) results back today and they were 1 in 3900 so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Got my gender scan with a 4D peek next Tuesday
> 
> So that's where I'm at .
> 
> Thinking of you all xx

That's wonderful news!!! So happy for you!!!

AFM - I am still pregnant so that's good. As long as I can stay pregnant the next two weeks I will pass my miscarriage date from last year. That will make me happy. I go for my gender scan on May 26th! The doctors have said that everything looks great and things should continue to stay that way. :) Could not be happier. :cloud9:


----------



## mowat

Hi Pink!


----------



## Sweetz33

Just popping in to say I will be taking an undetermined leave of absence from BNB and most social media sites...

My father collapsed the other day and was rushed to the ER. His cancer has spread and they aspirated his lung and the fluid they found is possibly cancerous as well. He is now in in-home hospice. My heart is absolutely shattered to pieces right now. Besides having the wonderful emotional roller coaster of pregnancy, I now am dealing with this as well and I am trying everything within my power not to lose it completely. DH is being very supportive and wonderful so you don't need to worry about me, he is taking very good care of me, our son and our future son. I am waiting on word from the docs if I can travel so I can say my goodbyes in person, if I can't it will be done over facetime/skype....either way I am an emotional wreck. 

IDK who prays and who doesn't here, but please (if you don't mind) do whatever it is that you do for my family....we can use all the help we can get right now. I love all you ladies very much, and you are all family to me as well...yes even you new ladies who I don't know as well as others.

I wish everyone the best and happiness everyday of their lives...and I am sorry that I am coming in with bad news... If you want my email I will gladly give it to you, as that is the only communication I will be using besides text...

TY ladies for all your support over the past year plus. Y'all helped me through some really shitastic times and I will forever be grateful.

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sweetz I'm so so sorry :hugs:

Hi Pink :hi:


----------



## ab75

Take care sweetz xx


----------



## floridamomma

I will be praying sweets


----------



## Unexpected212

I will pray sweetz and keep you and your family in my thoughts. Will miss you on here but I totally understand xxx


----------



## Unexpected212

Lalelani - So glad to hear things are going well

Pink - Lovely to see you popping in and to hear things are going well for you. I'm 16.5 weeks pregnant now and finding out the gender on tuesday :)

Eye- So glad to hear your friend is ok x


----------



## ESwemba84

Florida.....I'm so sorry. That's how my MMC was discovered. I had my NT scan at 12 weeks, and there was no heart beat. So sad. :(

Sweets, I'm sorry about your father. I hope your family finds peace and strength to get through all of this....

Eye....things will be ok if your friend loses hers. Maybe not right away, but they will be. I promise. :)

Unexpected....I don't ever want you to feel like your posts on here mentioning positive pregnancy updates are insensitive. I don't mind at all, and the positive posts give us LTTTCers that good things do come after a storm! Post away!

Never...oh yes, I'm still eating! I'm also being a lot more active and have a job where I'm constantly moving and lifting and standing. It all helps!

AFM, 2 weeks until my 30th bday, 3 weeks until my hysteroscopy, and 4 weeks until we move into our new condo! Yikes! Lots of exciting things going on!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Eswemba. Sounds like you've got a long to look forward too. Hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Lalelani - So glad to hear things are going well
> 
> Pink - Lovely to see you popping in and to hear things are going well for you. I'm 16.5 weeks pregnant now and finding out the gender on tuesday :)
> 
> Eye- So glad to hear your friend is ok x

Wow 16 wks already :thumbup::happydance: Tuesday is the big day, can't wait to see what you are having!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sweetz33 said:


> Just popping in to say I will be taking an undetermined leave of absence from BNB and most social media sites...
> 
> My father collapsed the other day and was rushed to the ER. His cancer has spread and they aspirated his lung and the fluid they found is possibly cancerous as well. He is now in in-home hospice. My heart is absolutely shattered to pieces right now. Besides having the wonderful emotional roller coaster of pregnancy, I now am dealing with this as well and I am trying everything within my power not to lose it completely. DH is being very supportive and wonderful so you don't need to worry about me, he is taking very good care of me, our son and our future son. I am waiting on word from the docs if I can travel so I can say my goodbyes in person, if I can't it will be done over facetime/skype....either way I am an emotional wreck.
> 
> IDK who prays and who doesn't here, but please (if you don't mind) do whatever it is that you do for my family....we can use all the help we can get right now. I love all you ladies very much, and you are all family to me as well...yes even you new ladies who I don't know as well as others.
> 
> I wish everyone the best and happiness everyday of their lives...and I am sorry that I am coming in with bad news... If you want my email I will gladly give it to you, as that is the only communication I will be using besides text...
> 
> TY ladies for all your support over the past year plus. Y'all helped me through some really shitastic times and I will forever be grateful.
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo

Aww Sweetz I will be praying for you and your family. :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry you have to go through all of this and I pray that god gives you guys strength and peace!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how is everyone? I know it's been pretty heartbreaking recently on this thread and I just want to say I'm sorry and express condolences for your little angels. I hope all of our little angels are looking over us and playing together!!!!
> 
> I have to get a cerclage, which is a procedure to stitch my cervix shut to prevent it from shortening and subsequently opening prematurely like it did last time at 24 weeks. :( There are some risk associated with the procedure but my doctor said they are very rare. The risk goes down drastically if you get the procedure done between the 14th & 16th week, so I'm having it done next Wednesday on my BDAY...goodie haha...I hope everything goes well.
> 
> Best of luck Mariahs Mom!!!! Will be thinking of you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Had a private us yesterday no hb so it's mc 4 will be off for a whileClick to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Just a little pregnancy update from me, sorry if it's insensetive I just don't have many people to talk to in real life about it so:
> 
> Got my quad test (down syndrome test) results back today and they were 1 in 3900 so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Got my gender scan with a 4D peek next Tuesday
> 
> So that's where I'm at .
> 
> Thinking of you all xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful news!!! So happy for you!!!
> 
> AFM - I am still pregnant so that's good. As long as I can stay pregnant the next two weeks I will pass my miscarriage date from last year. That will make me happy. I go for my gender scan on May 26th! The doctors have said that everything looks great and things should continue to stay that way. :) Could not be happier. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I hope that everything goes well. I have my Fx'd


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Lalelani - So glad to hear things are going well
> 
> Pink - Lovely to see you popping in and to hear things are going well for you. I'm 16.5 weeks pregnant now and finding out the gender on tuesday :)
> 
> Eye- So glad to hear your friend is ok x
> 
> Wow 16 wks already :thumbup::happydance: Tuesday is the big day, can't wait to see what you are having!!!Click to expand...


I'm so excited just hoping baby co operates

How are you doing?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Lalelani - So glad to hear things are going well
> 
> Pink - Lovely to see you popping in and to hear things are going well for you. I'm 16.5 weeks pregnant now and finding out the gender on tuesday :)
> 
> Eye- So glad to hear your friend is ok x
> 
> Wow 16 wks already :thumbup::happydance: Tuesday is the big day, can't wait to see what you are having!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so excited just hoping baby co operates
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm excited for you!!! And I hope he/she cooperates as well. With my last pregnancy it took the u/s tech like an hr because the baby would not stop moving haha...

I'm doing fine. Just tired all day everyday with an headache :dohh: I have to get a cerclage on Wednesday, which will stitch my cervix shut. I'm just really nervous abt that :wacko: I'm just praying everything goes well


----------



## Unexpected212

I'll be thinking of you Wednesday and hoping everything goes ok. Which I'm sure it will.

Glad your doing well :) can't believe your nearly 14 weeks, not much between our pregnancies at all x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> I'll be thinking of you Wednesday and hoping everything goes ok. Which I'm sure it will.
> 
> Glad your doing well :) can't believe your nearly 14 weeks, not much between our pregnancies at all x

Thanks. I will let you know how everything went when I get discharged after the procedure...and yes we are only like 2wks apart. So exciting!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone 

SWeetz I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad and all that you have going on. I pray that you will get to spend some time with him . I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers . I'm so glad to hear OH is taking such good care of you and your boys . You were one of the original ladies on here when I joined so you will be missed by me :( I hope one day you will come back and say hi until then so long xxxxxxx

Unexpected and Maraiha two very big days coming up for both of you this week on Tuesday and Wednesday . I wish you both every luck with them :) keep us posted . 

Pink hello :) was wondering where you got too ! Can't believe Stella is 3 months already OMG !!! Current photo needed please :) Baby Sean arrived fashionably late 11 days over on the 22nd of Feb . He is 3 weeks old today :) and has certainly made his presence known lol ! I had e c section as he was in distress but all that is forgotten now I'm just really enjoying every second with my handsome man . Its great to hear all is well with you xxxxxxx


----------



## mowat

We'll miss you Sweetz! Please try to come back when you're able to.


----------



## eyemom

ES, glad to see you have a lot to look forward to right now. :)

Oh Sweetz, I'm so sorry to see your news. I am absolutely praying. Sending you lots of love. Hope to see you around here again sometime.

Mariahs Mom best wishes for your procedure.


----------



## Little_one

Hey girls ! 
Been catching up over the last few days news. This thread is such a crazy roller coaster of emotions, sky high one minute and so low the next, I know I'm still pretty new here but you girls are all so strong!! 
Eye when's you U/S? Can't believe you'll find out next week Unexpected I am so excited (I think your having a girl still!) 
Mariah's Mom best of luck for your procedure my friend also had this done and is now only 2/3 weeks away from due date!! She lost her little boy at 23 weeks as her cervix wasn't strong enough. 
Sweetz I am absolutely gutted to hear the news of your father :( I don't pray but I will for your family. Keep your chin up and stay strong hope you get to say your goodbye :hugs:
Our our Family is a circle of strength and love. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Hey girls !
> Been catching up over the last few days news. This thread is such a crazy roller coaster of emotions, sky high one minute and so low the next, I know I'm still pretty new here but you girls are all so strong!!
> Eye when's you U/S? Can't believe you'll find out next week Unexpected I am so excited (I think your having a girl still!)
> Mariah's Mom best of luck for your procedure my friend also had this done and is now only 2/3 weeks away from due date!! She lost her little boy at 23 weeks as her cervix wasn't strong enough.
> Sweetz I am absolutely gutted to hear the news of your father :( I don't pray but I will for your family. Keep your chin up and stay strong hope you get to say your goodbye :hugs:
> Our our Family is a circle of strength and love. &#10084;&#65039;

Hey Littleone, how have you been maintaining? I was thinking of you!

Thanks for telling me about your friend, it gives me so much hope! I really hope everything works out this time around. Thanks for thinking of me!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz33 said:


> Just popping in to say I will be taking an undetermined leave of absence from BNB and most social media sites...
> 
> My father collapsed the other day and was rushed to the ER. His cancer has spread and they aspirated his lung and the fluid they found is possibly cancerous as well. He is now in in-home hospice. My heart is absolutely shattered to pieces right now. Besides having the wonderful emotional roller coaster of pregnancy, I now am dealing with this as well and I am trying everything within my power not to lose it completely. DH is being very supportive and wonderful so you don't need to worry about me, he is taking very good care of me, our son and our future son. I am waiting on word from the docs if I can travel so I can say my goodbyes in person, if I can't it will be done over facetime/skype....either way I am an emotional wreck.
> 
> IDK who prays and who doesn't here, but please (if you don't mind) do whatever it is that you do for my family....we can use all the help we can get right now. I love all you ladies very much, and you are all family to me as well...yes even you new ladies who I don't know as well as others.
> 
> I wish everyone the best and happiness everyday of their lives...and I am sorry that I am coming in with bad news... If you want my email I will gladly give it to you, as that is the only communication I will be using besides text...
> 
> TY ladies for all your support over the past year plus. Y'all helped me through some really shitastic times and I will forever be grateful.
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo

:cry: o no Sweetz :cry: I'm def praying for you and your family!! Love you more then these words could ever explain.


----------



## DSemcho

Brunette I'm sorry for you loss hunny :(

Hey ladies nothing big to update. AF was due Mar 4th, but I never got a POS OPK.... SO I think it anovulatory which is depressing because I did Clomid this cycle. I'm currently on CD 40-something. Once I get AF I think I will bump it from 50mg to 100mg and see what happens. We have money for IVF but DH is all of a sudden saying no to it, so that sucks. I'm with Brunette, I just want it to be over with honestly. It's to much hurt. Especially with the pregnancy dreams I've been having this week =/


----------



## eyemom

My opks were totally weird on clomid. I was lucky to catch my surge this last cycle. I went nuts and did them like 3-4x a day. I got a + around 3 in the afternoon iirc, and not a really obvious one. Then by evening the opk was neg already.


----------



## DSemcho

I didn't even get close to positive, then I gave up on doing them because I'd run out.


----------



## eyemom

Hi Little_one, been thinking of you, hope you've been getting along alright. I think I'll have an u/s at my 8 week appt on March 31. I'm at a new Dr's office, but I heard from a friend who sees the same Dr, she had a scan at 8 weeks. So I'm hoping. I've never had a 1st tri scan.

DS, I'm sorry that totally stinks. :( I can't remember if you chart temps or if you've had anov cycles in the past.

AFM, so far I seem to be one day more pregnant than I got to be last time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay that's brilliant. I know how much of a massive milestone that is :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Keep sticking and growing baby eye xxxxxx


----------



## Little_one

Well thankfully that's not too long to wait. Have everything crossed all works out for you Eye and this sticky little baby is the one you have been waiting for. 
And Mariah's Mom - please don't stress Hun, they have such a fantastic success rate and I'm sure you will be absolutely fine. I didn't know it but my sister in law had to have the procedure done for both her pregnancies with my nephews she said she was in a little discomfort for a few days but nothing too major. Really hope it works Hun. 
I'm doing okay had lots of lovely distractions, today we had a garden tea party for my nephews 1st birthday the weather was so amazing! Lovely to sit and spend time with all the family. Mia loved chasing around with all the other children today!! Hahah. 
We have decided to start trying again in April so starting to use OPKs after AF next month and I feel happy with this. Too much pressure on myself I make myself feel like a failure when it doesn't happen or miscarry. X


----------



## Unexpected212

Eye - Congrats on passing that milestone. Got everything crossed for you

Littleone- Hi! Hope you are doing ok. Glad you had a nice day :). You are never a failure xxx


----------



## mowat

Congrats Eye!


----------



## DSemcho

eyemom said:


> Hi Little_one, been thinking of you, hope you've been getting along alright. I think I'll have an u/s at my 8 week appt on March 31. I'm at a new Dr's office, but I heard from a friend who sees the same Dr, she had a scan at 8 weeks. So I'm hoping. I've never had a 1st tri scan.
> 
> DS, I'm sorry that totally stinks. :( I can't remember if you chart temps or if you've had anov cycles in the past.
> 
> AFM, so far I seem to be one day more pregnant than I got to be last time.

Congrats on making it to one more day!! I hope for many more days :)

And I have had one or two anov cycles, especially recently. I was charting my temps, but my DH got mad because it was waking him up. But with him switching to a new schedule as of 8APRIL maybe I can start doing it again. But I honestly believe I might still be in limbo. 

Nothing new today for me, except some slight cramps. Also I've had like three pregnancy dreams in the past week and a half - two weeks. I'm not gonna get my hopes up, but I know I decided that at 2 weeks past AF due date (which normally would have been the 4th) that I was gonna test, so that's tomorrow. Picking up a FRER today.... or 4...


----------



## eyemom

Thank you. :) 
And good luck!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Go Eye!!!! :wohoo: it's your time, now enjoy it:kiss:


----------



## Kat S

eyemom said:


> AFM, so far I seem to be one day more pregnant than I got to be last time.

Just saw your amazing news and I'm so happy for you!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hey Kat..nice to see you after long time.
How are you doing?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Well thankfully that's not too long to wait. Have everything crossed all works out for you Eye and this sticky little baby is the one you have been waiting for.
> And Mariah's Mom - please don't stress Hun, they have such a fantastic success rate and I'm sure you will be absolutely fine. I didn't know it but my sister in law had to have the procedure done for both her pregnancies with my nephews she said she was in a little discomfort for a few days but nothing too major. Really hope it works Hun.
> I'm doing okay had lots of lovely distractions, today we had a garden tea party for my nephews 1st birthday the weather was so amazing! Lovely to sit and spend time with all the family. Mia loved chasing around with all the other children today!! Hahah.
> We have decided to start trying again in April so starting to use OPKs after AF next month and I feel happy with this. Too much pressure on myself I make myself feel like a failure when it doesn't happen or miscarry. X

Thanks LittleOne, you keep giving me more hope and reassurance :hugs::hugs: tomorrow is the big day. I will let you guys know how everything goes!!!

Fx'd for April. I hope everything goes smoothly and you catch your egg


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Hi Little_one, been thinking of you, hope you've been getting along alright. I think I'll have an u/s at my 8 week appt on March 31. I'm at a new Dr's office, but I heard from a friend who sees the same Dr, she had a scan at 8 weeks. So I'm hoping. I've never had a 1st tri scan.
> 
> DS, I'm sorry that totally stinks. :( I can't remember if you chart temps or if you've had anov cycles in the past.
> 
> AFM, so far I seem to be one day more pregnant than I got to be last time.

Yayyyyyyyy!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking - but trying to wean myself of BNB as my time is coming up and I don't think I can do cold turkey:haha:

Eye - Aw hun that is great news :happydance::happydance:

Kat - Nice to see you as well - are you more a stalker these days? been up to anything interesting?:hugs:

Love to everyone else

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

Just thought I'd update to say we are having a little girl. Could not be happier :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Just thought I'd update to say we are having a little girl. Could not be happier :)

Awwwwwwww congrats!!! I'm so happy for you....


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks hun. Hope you and bump are doing well :) Are you finding out this time? I can't remember if you said x


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Unexpected!

Kat - good to hear from you. I've been thinking of you. Hope you are doing well. :hugs:

garfie - quitting BnB is going to be tough! I know I need to do it soonish. I've been on here for about 5 years now. Long time. But a wonderful 5 years too. I hope you're doing OK all things considered.

eye - congrats on passing a milestone! We're all rooting for baby eye!

Mariahsmom - your cerclege is tomorrow, right? Thinking of you and hope all goes well!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Thanks hun. Hope you and bump are doing well :) Are you finding out this time? I can't remember if you said x

You're welcome...and yes we are finding out the gender. I do not have any patience haha...tomorrow I am having a procedure performed tomorrow so I'm hoping that goes well; my cerclage!!:wacko:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> Congratulations, Unexpected!
> 
> Kat - good to hear from you. I've been thinking of you. Hope you are doing well. :hugs:
> 
> garfie - quitting BnB is going to be tough! I know I need to do it soonish. I've been on here for about 5 years now. Long time. But a wonderful 5 years too. I hope you're doing OK all things considered.
> 
> eye - congrats on passing a milestone! We're all rooting for baby eye!
> 
> Mariahsmom - your cerclege is tomorrow, right? Thinking of you and hope all goes well!

Yes it is...thanks girlie...


----------



## eyemom

Hi DSemcho, today is 2 weeks past when AF was due right? Thinking of you. Did AF get you? Did you POAS? GL!

Hi Kat! Thank you! You were on my mind recently. Hope you're getting along okay. :flower:

Hi garfie. <3

Aw unexpected, how perfect. Congratulations. :cloud9:

Mariah I'm not sure I'll get another chance to say good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.

:hugs: everyone

AFM, 6+1, still not really feeling pregnant! :shrug:


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariahs Mom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. Hope you and bump are doing well :) Are you finding out this time? I can't remember if you said x
> 
> You're welcome...and yes we are finding out the gender. I do not have any patience haha...tomorrow I am having a procedure performed tomorrow so I'm hoping that goes well; my cerclage!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Hope all goes well tommorow. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Unexpected212 said:


> Just thought I'd update to say we are having a little girl. Could not be happier :)

Awww that's brilliant. One of each!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks Brunette. I would have been happy either way but one of each is just perfect.


----------



## Little_one

Unexpected !! Seeeeeee I TOLD YOU! 
Woooo. How perfect so happy for you my love :hugs:

Mariahs mom keeping all crossed for you tomorrow I know it'll all be absolutely fine &#10084;&#65039; At least the doctors are on top of everything.

Eye how you feeling? And brunette how are you doing been thinking about you Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm doing better. Some days are better than others. None of it seems real. I didn't think I'd have 1 miscarriage never mind 3. None of this was meant to happen. 

How are you?


----------



## Little_one

Keeping myself as occupied as possible to keep my mind off which is great all day then it comes to bed and it's just me and my thoughts. 
Saw a few pregnant ladies while out shopping today and had such a pang of jealousy which soon turn to guilt and feeling silly for even feeling that way.
It will happen brunette I know it :hugs: what's the plans with doctors etc? Are they running any tests x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had the same on Sunday when I went good shopping. Posted about it in my journal. Makes me sad and bitter. I hate feeling that way!

I have my hospital appointment on Friday the 21 day progesterone bloods. Not sure what to expect yet.


----------



## Little_one

Let me know how you get on babe. Hope it's nothing tell serious :( It's a horrid feeling isn't it. 

As my doctor asked (to make sure things were normal) just done my first OV test as ovulation is nearly due and it's come back nearly positive imagine it will peak tomorrow. 

Hard to see that and know this month we aren't even bothering. I can't be bothered to even have sex. Blerghhhh. My body always gets right back on track after miscarriage like nothing even happened. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine has each month too. I hope it does this month so we can get on with tests etc. We haven't had much sex this month either. We are usually like rabbits but I just don't feel like it. Sucks :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck today Mariahsmum, I hope your procedure goes smoothly and all is well. 

Congrats on your pink flavoured news unexpected! It's lovely having a little girl. 

Brunette and little one I feel the same way :cry: my body hasn't snapped back into shape after the mc though. I'm on cycle 3 now with no luck yet. I'm hoping and praying this is my month. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Hun :hugs:


----------



## Little_one

Mrs W I hope so too Hun fingers crossed it all becomes regularly. What is it the doctors plan on doing? 
My sister finally got her blood results back HCG levels suggest negative but her doctor needs to speak to her regarding the other tests. I'm praying it's nothing too bad, but he has booked her a scan for the end of the month.
(Personally I think it's going to be Polycistic Ovaries) but daren't say anything because she'll be really distraught, she's a terrible pessimist. 

I'm hating not really wanting sex! I LOVE it. However we are booking to go to Alton Towers for a weekend next month which should be lots of fun .. Maybe I will book it for ovulation time and then it will slip my mind! Hahah. X


----------



## eyemom

Good morning ladies. It's almost 4:30 am here. I woke up at 3:00 am. Yay pregnancy insomnia? :wacko: I guess I'm happy to have symptoms, but I wish it didn't make it so hard to function through the day. Long day ahead, too. Had a headache, contemplated taking some acetaminophen/paracetamol, but couldn't bring myself to do it. Drank some caffeinated tea, and hoping I can sleep it off in the next couple of hours (though I didn't manage to sleep it off in my first 4 hours of sleep :shrug: )

:hugs: ladies

I thought there was a new person here that I hadn't gotten to greet yet, but now I can't find the post. Was it another thread? If you're a new person reading this, HI. Sorry I guess I'm delirious.

Mariahs mom, thinking of you today. Please let us know how you're doing when you can.

:sleep:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies...I want to think everyone that we're thinking of me!!! You girls are wonderful :) 

So the procedure went well and the doctor feels the baby and I should be great! I guess they will keep me for a few more hours. The doctor said that my cervix already thinned out to 2cm. I know that's not horrible but I was hoping for more length...I just hope that's enough to get me further along so my baby is healthy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So happy to hear it went well :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

So happy to hear it went well :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey ladies...I want to think everyone that we're thinking of me!!! You girls are wonderful :)
> 
> So the procedure went well and the doctor feels the baby and I should be great! I guess they will keep me for a few more hours. The doctor said that my cervix already thinned out to 2cm. I know that's not horrible but I was hoping for more length...I just hope that's enough to get me further along so my baby is healthy!

That's GREAT news :happydance: baby is now all snug and cosy :) :flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

That's great news Mariah's Mom :) x


----------



## Little_one

I'm so happy for you Mariah's mom. Don't be stressing about her thinning to 2cms. That's more than enough to see you through to full term Hun! Make sure you rest up and your darling OH waits on you on hand and foot!! &#10084;&#65039;
So fab news from Mariah's mom & Unexpected - Any other good news ladies? I think we may need a boost on this page xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have my hospital appointment on Friday. Feeling quite nervous but glad that we are getting closer to having our second baby.


----------



## Laelani

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey ladies...I want to think everyone that we're thinking of me!!! You girls are wonderful :)
> 
> So the procedure went well and the doctor feels the baby and I should be great! I guess they will keep me for a few more hours. The doctor said that my cervix already thinned out to 2cm. I know that's not horrible but I was hoping for more length...I just hope that's enough to get me further along so my baby is healthy!

Was thinking of you today! Glad to hear that everything went well. :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> I'm so happy for you Mariah's mom. Don't be stressing about her thinning to 2cms. That's more than enough to see you through to full term Hun! Make sure you rest up and your darling OH waits on you on hand and foot!! &#10084;&#65039;
> So fab news from Mariah's mom & Unexpected - Any other good news ladies? I think we may need a boost on this page xx

You're right LittleOne...you always know what to say to get my head out of a negative place :hugs:

DH has been WONDERFUL. I'm so lucky :cloud9: I am just going to relax and take it easy...

You are a ray of sunshine! I love your attitude abt life and I'm glad you joined this thread!!!:hugs:

Oh yea ITS MY BDAY TODAY!! What a wonderful way to spend my birthday, in the hospital haha


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I have my hospital appointment on Friday. Feeling quite nervous but glad that we are getting closer to having our second baby.

I hope that appt goes well and you get good news :thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Laelani said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...I want to think everyone that we're thinking of me!!! You girls are wonderful :)
> 
> So the procedure went well and the doctor feels the baby and I should be great! I guess they will keep me for a few more hours. The doctor said that my cervix already thinned out to 2cm. I know that's not horrible but I was hoping for more length...I just hope that's enough to get me further along so my baby is healthy!
> 
> Was thinking of you today! Glad to hear that everything went well. :)Click to expand...

I really appreciate that huh :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...I want to think everyone that we're thinking of me!!! You girls are wonderful :)
> 
> So the procedure went well and the doctor feels the baby and I should be great! I guess they will keep me for a few more hours. The doctor said that my cervix already thinned out to 2cm. I know that's not horrible but I was hoping for more length...I just hope that's enough to get me further along so my baby is healthy!
> 
> That's GREAT news :happydance: baby is now all snug and cosy :) :flower:Click to expand...

I know :happydance: I'm hoping my little one stays in as long as they need to survive!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> That's great news Mariah's Mom :) x

Thanks huh :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> So happy to hear it went well :)

Thanks huh...how are you? I've missed talking to u...


----------



## Starry Night

mariahsmom - glad to hear the procedure went well. Continue to take it easy on yourself. Happy Birthday!!!

brunette - good luck with your appointment on Friday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> So happy to hear it went well :)
> 
> Thanks huh...how are you? I've missed talking to u...Click to expand...

Happy Birthday :)

I'm doing ok, keeping busy. I'm trying to get back on the Slimming World wagon and also going to the gym. I'm stiff and sore today after a new class on Tuesday!


----------



## garfie

Happy Birthday:cake:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy birthday mariah :)) and congratulations Starry on 30 weeks nearly into single figures !!!


----------



## MamaTex

Happy Birthday Mariah and go Starry go!! Can't believe you are 30 weeks already. I have been looking into this thread from time to time. My heart goes out to everyone going through a tough time, from everyone who has experienced a loss to dear Sweetz. 

I have been busy with life. Sky turned 7 months old yesterday! She has two bottom teeth. Still not crawling, but she'll get there. I can't believe it has been 7 months already. Nothing too new with me. For the last three days, I have had increased cm. The last two cycles I had, I had maybe one day with increased cm and then nothing. Last week I felt the same pinch in my pelvic region I have felt since I got my first post partum period. I now think this must be ovulation I am feeling. If not, not sure what the heck it is. Lol. I am still not on any birth control. My husband and I go back and forth on what we want to do about TTC. He feels we should hold off until I get some health issues sorted out, but he isn't wanting to actively prevent. So I guess we are still NTNP? I wish he would make up his mind. I am working on my health in the meantime. It has been hard saying no to bread and sweets, what with the recent rash of Girl Scout cookie sales, but I have been saving my last box of Girl Scout cookies for an out of town trip I am taking this Saturday. I will be leaving Sky with my parents and am nervous because it will be her first time staying overnight anywhere without us.


----------



## Unexpected212

Happy Birthday Mariah's Mom :) x


----------



## Little_one

Awww thanks Mariah's Mom! And a massive Happy Birthday! I have no doubt your wonderful man will make extra special effort for when you get out of hospital. 
As easy as it could be to wallow in grief and self pity and as much as I am devastated about the miscarriages i still have SO much to be thankful for too. My beautiful daughter, wonderful partner where we have overcome and survived the grief and devastation of 2 early mkscarriages (as your aware it'll be make or break) and the best family. So however hard it can be, we have love and health so it is not all bad!

Went shopping today and spent a small fortune on my darling daughter!! Don't know how she always manages it. She is one spoilt little monkey haha. Have attached a photo of her in her new shades for our holiday in August! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh little one she is gorgeous!! Love the shades too, wouldn't mind some like that myself lol.

Glad you are doing ok xx


----------



## Starry Night

Left wonderin said:


> Happy birthday mariah :)) and congratulations Starry on 30 weeks nearly into single figures !!!

Ha ha. Once I had hit viability I had told DH that I would REALLY start to feel more relaxed about my chances once I got to 30 weeks and last week I looked at him and said, "remember when I said that? Well, I lied. I meant I'll feel better once I'm 32 weeks". :haha: He just rolled his eyes and said, "I figured as much". I've been pushing back the "now I can relax" milestone the entire pregnancy.

I've been thinking, am I the next one to have a baby? Left and Tricia have had their little men and I can't remember if anyone else on this thread is due ahead of me or not.

Mama - aw, our little ones grow so quickly, don't they? And don't worry about crawling yet. I had been worried about DS as he wasn't crawling at that point either and my mom emailed me an article that said it's more important that they are mobile in some fashion by 10ish months. Rolling and scooching count so it doesn't have to be crawling. My son didn't crawl until his first birthday but he had been scooching around on his back a mile a minute for months at that point. 

Little one - your girlie is such a cutie! And you're right, there is so much to be thankful for in the face of our grief. My DH has been my rock through it all and I had my son to cheer me up for my last two losses. He's a monkey too. :winkwink: And yeah, it's so hard to resist spoiling our little rugrats.


----------



## Little_one

Starry do you know what you are having? It's so exciting I cannot wait to see a photo of the little one when they arrive. Just think babe regardless now that baby has an incredible chance of survival so try to relax and make the most of the next 10 weeks the last time it'll be the 3 of you! That is both scary and exciting!! &#10084;&#65039;

Thanks girls for the compliments on my little Mia she's so very funny, me and my OH have picked out baby number two's name even though we aren't trying or pregnant ATM hahah, it's so funny! I have put on a photo of her without them on so you can really see her. Hard to believe that she was my tiny 6lb 7 baby :( xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Unexpected212

She looks just like you from your profile picture! Such a cutie!

Not long now really Starry your 3/4's of the way! bet you can't wait x


----------



## Little_one

So have you all seen the No Make-Up Selfies for Cancer Awareness circling Facebook? I'm curious as to those who have donated? 
I love the fact that all these people are and in 24 hours raised 1 Million !! I done mine and have gone bare for 2 days now. I done the text donation also to BEAT to 70007 xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I've done a no makeup selfie on Facebook and donated 13 quid as well :) I think it's great that it's raising money and awareness.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did the selfie and donated :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Awww thanks Mariah's Mom! And a massive Happy Birthday! I have no doubt your wonderful man will make extra special effort for when you get out of hospital.
> As easy as it could be to wallow in grief and self pity and as much as I am devastated about the miscarriages i still have SO much to be thankful for too. My beautiful daughter, wonderful partner where we have overcome and survived the grief and devastation of 2 early mkscarriages (as your aware it'll be make or break) and the best family. So however hard it can be, we have love and health so it is not all bad!
> 
> Went shopping today and spent a small fortune on my darling daughter!! Don't know how she always manages it. She is one spoilt little monkey haha. Have attached a photo of her in her new shades for our holiday in August! Xx

Thank you Hun!! Yes my fiancé was amazing. And I couldn't agree with you any more!!

Your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday mariah :)) and congratulations Starry on 30 weeks nearly into single figures !!!
> 
> Ha ha. Once I had hit viability I had told DH that I would REALLY start to feel more relaxed about my chances once I got to 30 weeks and last week I looked at him and said, "remember when I said that? Well, I lied. I meant I'll feel better once I'm 32 weeks". :haha: He just rolled his eyes and said, "I figured as much". I've been pushing back the "now I can relax" milestone the entire pregnancy.
> 
> I've been thinking, am I the next one to have a baby? Left and Tricia have had their little men and I can't remember if anyone else on this thread is due ahead of me or not.
> 
> Mama - aw, our little ones grow so quickly, don't they? And don't worry about crawling yet. I had been worried about DS as he wasn't crawling at that point either and my mom emailed me an article that said it's more important that they are mobile in some fashion by 10ish months. Rolling and scooching count so it doesn't have to be crawling. My son didn't crawl until his first birthday but he had been scooching around on his back a mile a minute for months at that point.
> 
> Little one - your girlie is such a cutie! And you're right, there is so much to be thankful for in the face of our grief. My DH has been my rock through it all and I had my son to cheer me up for my last two losses. He's a monkey too. :winkwink: And yeah, it's so hard to resist spoiling our little rugrats.Click to expand...

OMG I'm going to be the same way. Haha 32 wks is a great milestone!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> So happy to hear it went well :)
> 
> Thanks huh...how are you? I've missed talking to u...Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday :)
> 
> I'm doing ok, keeping busy. I'm trying to get back on the Slimming World wagon and also going to the gym. I'm stiff and sore today after a new class on Tuesday!Click to expand...

Thank you!!!

That's good that you are getting back in shape, I will definitely need to do that once I have the baby. I am getting married next year.

Where are you going for vacation?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mariahsmum happy birthday and I'm so glad your procedure went well. Fingers crossed baby stays all snug in there now until he/she is due! 

Brunette, hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and they start with tests to find out why your losses have happened. Every day a step closer to holding baby #2 in your arms. 

Nearly there starry!! 30 weeks, I bet you have a lovely bump now!! 

Glad you are staying positive little one. It is hard. I'm struggling at the moment but as long as some of us are up when others are down we can all cheer one another up on our bad days! 

I just can't wait to be pregnant and it feels so unreachable. And I just feel so so sad :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are going to Center Parcs. It's our first holiday! Looking forward to it :)


----------



## Little_one

Mrs W you will fall pregnant I know it. Maybe you and hubs need to book a last minute holiday and enjoy some time off together. A little relaxation can do the world of good! I know how easy it is to say don't stress but knowing how it feels it is next to impossible.
Maybe all us girls should disappear for a Spa weekend!! God I think it's well deserved. 
Ooooh sounds lovely Brunette! I hope you have a fab time. Personally I love the idea of the fundraising for Cancer Research, I don't think people realise how much good that money does. Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Little_one said:


> Starry do you know what you are having? It's so exciting I cannot wait to see a photo of the little one when they arrive. Just think babe regardless now that baby has an incredible chance of survival so try to relax and make the most of the next 10 weeks the last time it'll be the 3 of you! That is both scary and exciting!! &#10084;&#65039;

We're having a little girlie so we'll have one of each. I'm really excited to meet her!

And I do have quite the bump going on. I'm huge. I got really, really big with DS too. I was SHOCKED when the doctor told me he was only 6 pounds 14 oz. ha ha Everyone was predicting a 9 or 10 pounds and, honestly, I was too. With this one I'm already getting those comments and the "are you sure it's not twins?". I haven't taken a bump photo in awhile though. I'm so, so uncomfortable already. Have a hard time getting around and breathing. These last 10 weeks should be fun. :dohh:

DH and I went for a vacation this summer just the two of us and it was so lovely to get away and just have fun and remember what made us fall in love with each other. I was thankful I wasn't ovulating that weekend so we could just focus on loving and relaxing. It really helped brighten my perspective on life after two m/c's in a row.


----------



## Little_one

Oh that is lovely. So you and Unexpected are blessed with one of each. My darling OH was so gutted when we found out Mia was a girl! He so desperately wanted a boy hahah, but then he laid eyes on her and was instantly in love. Funny isn't it, how having a baby really makes you realise that a whole part of your heart you never knew existed just swells with love like you can only ever dream about. 
Love at first sight really does exist. How do you feel girls about becoming a mum of two? Anxious, excited .. both? Lol.

My brother text this evening saying he propsed to his girlfriend it's their year anniversary today (only together as she got pregnant) their little boy is 5 months and I have to release my frustrations ... she's the bitch from hell. (They need help as they aren't the best parents, they're lazy and smoke around him, don't bath him regular enough, or get him weighed - So I said something and now not allowed to see him either!) so I can't stand her, I'm happy he is happy but this is one of those that I wish I could pick his partner lol. And both soooo young she's only 17 and he 20! God help me lol. I sound awful don't i! 
Please tell me I'm not the only one with a potential In Law from hell?!? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I would have said something too. There is no need for your children to be dirty or not looked after properly. 

Hubby and I got lost in the moment last night and ended up having unprotected :sex: Ooops. CD14 aswell!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks little one! I really hope so. We can't really afford a holiday as we splashed out on a nice pre baby no 2 holiday last September before I got pregnant. We've already had a few wkend away since the mc which have been nice but it still isn't happening and I'm just finding it really hard. 

I would have said something to your brother as well. No excuse for their lo to not be looked after properly. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm back from my appointment and not really feeling any wiser. The Doctor was lovely but not very clear. Hubby and I go back on Monday for blood tests. I didn't quite get the names of them all but I know one is Karyotyping and one is blood clotting disorder beginning with T! I'm to go back for a scan in June to check my cyst. I didn't quite feel up to asking too many questions. The place where our appointment was was bang in the middle of the ultrasound place and the delivery suite. There was pregnant women and baby posters everywhere. One nurse even came out and asked I was there for a scan so I replied I wish. She soon scooted off!


----------



## Left wonderin

Brunette why do they do that ! I remember going in for my dnc after my mmc and bleeding quite badly enough I had to sit on a towel . I was put in the waiting room with couples that were waiting to be admitted for planned inductions and c sections all smiley and excited while I was devastated ! Also when I went back for my follow up appointment I was left waiting slap bang in the middle of a pre natal clinic surrounded by bumps of all shapes and sizes ! There is just no sensitivity guess there is just no thought behind it . 

Anyway hope you are ok today


----------



## Little_one

Oooops! But what's the betting this one time happens to be the month lol. Because you weren't trying etc. I'm gutted that you aren't any wiser brunette. What will the blood test determine? 

I feel like such a horrible bitch about my previous post regarding my brother, all I can do is support him and hope for his sake that things work out. But I can't sit back and watch my nephew uncared for lile he should be and not say anything. That would make me just as bad! Poor little mite. X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm back from my appointment and not really feeling any wiser. The Doctor was lovely but not very clear. Hubby and I go back on Monday for blood tests. I didn't quite get the names of them all but I know one is Karyotyping and one is blood clotting disorder beginning with T! I'm to go back for a scan in June to check my cyst. I didn't quite feel up to asking too many questions. The place where our appointment was was bang in the middle of the ultrasound place and the delivery suite. There was pregnant women and baby posters everywhere. One nurse even came out and asked I was there for a scan so I replied I wish. She soon scooted off!

Aww I'm sorry the doct appt didn't work out the way you wanted it to. I hate when that happens...and that sucks the suite you were in was smack dead in the middle of the L&D, UGH...they should really rethink that...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies, just wanted to give you all an update (post surgery). After the procedure I was told by the doctor and nursing staff that I will prob have light bleeding and have cramps for up to a week.

The first day/night of the surgery I had these bad cramps/burning in my cervix and I was spotting. If my bladder was full, it literally felt like severe cramps. I was so uncomfortable and could barely walk without assistance...The next day EVERYTHING went away and I was back to normal :) I was so relieved!!! The only discomfort I have is a sore back from the epidural. I'm so glad I'm recovering well. Thank you all for praying and wishing me and my family the best of luck!!


----------



## Little_one

Oh Mariah's Mom I wish I could give you a huge hug! So glad it's all gone well but symptoms like that post op are so common, however it doesn't help to ease your anxieties. However now we have your 20 week scan to look forward too!! How will you feel if bubs is a girl? (Hope I'm not being too nosey!) if so tell me to go away! Lol. 
Did anybody ever see that post of parents who lost their 3 Children in a car accident 2 daughters and a son and a year later gave birth to triplets, oddly 2 girls and a boy!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to give you all an update (post surgery). After the procedure I was told by the doctor and nursing staff that I will prob have light bleeding and have cramps for up to a week.
> 
> The first day/night of the surgery I had these bad cramps/burning in my cervix and I was spotting. If my bladder was full, it literally felt like severe cramps. I was so uncomfortable and could barely walk without assistance...The next day EVERYTHING went away and I was back to normal :) I was so relieved!!! The only discomfort I have is a sore back from the epidural. I'm so glad I'm recovering well. Thank you all for praying and wishing me and my family the best of luck!!

Fantastic news, so happy for you. :)

Left wondering - That is really shitty :( :hugs:

Little One - I didn't really understand much, all I heard was Karyotyping and a test for a blood clotting disorder.


----------



## Starry Night

Little_one said:


> Oh Mariah's Mom I wish I could give you a huge hug! So glad it's all gone well but symptoms like that post op are so common, however it doesn't help to ease your anxieties. However now we have your 20 week scan to look forward too!! How will you feel if bubs is a girl? (Hope I'm not being too nosey!) if so tell me to go away! Lol.
> Did anybody ever see that post of parents who lost their 3 Children in a car accident 2 daughters and a son and a year later gave birth to triplets, oddly 2 girls and a boy!! X

I heard that story. I think they were on Oprah a couple of years ago. Not sure their triplets were born exactly a year later. The husband had to get a vasectomy reversal and they may have needed IVF or fertility drugs in the end, but yes, they got 2 girls and a boy. Such an amazing story after such horrible heartache.

Mariahsmom - glad you're feeling better. Even with warning I'm sure those symptoms were scary.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes I saw that story as well. So so tragic but 3 lovely miracles that followed. 

Brunette when is your next appointment? Maybe you could write all of your questions down between now and then ready to ask, I usually have to do that or I forget. And yes, when I found out I'd had my mmc and had my tablets inserted to start the mc off I was in the antenatal area with all the women waiting for their 12 & 20 weeks scans. I was sobbing, make up everywhere, a total wreck and they were all staring at me. I know they probably felt sorry for me but it was absolutely awful!! I'm so sorry you had to do that today :hugs:

Mariahsmum I'm glad you could update us and I'm so glad you are ok now. Sorry you had those scary symptoms afterwards but I'm pleased its gone now. Fingers crossed that's that now and baby is all snug in there. Thinking of you x

I'm feeling like my anxiety is building as my bfp-less cycles mount up. My cycle is so erratic that analysing it is exhausting. I'm constantly peeing on opks, checking cm, looking at my temps (they are all SO high pre ov this cycle and I can only think its because I've been unwell this week) and its all pointless. :cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs W I'm so sorry you feel like you do right now . TTC is not an easy journey ! Is is crap sometimes ! Are you using Fertility Friend to chart ? I found it really helpful after my mmc . Its hard to stay positive the whole time and somedays its damm impossible ! I always found on days like those a glass of wine or two helped ;) also for me organising to do something totally not related to ttc helped . Meeting up with the girls , getting my hair done , going shopping anything that did not have ties to Tcc or a babies . It reminded me that there is a life outside the madness of ttc and when ready either in a few hours , after a good sleep , after a day a week I'd get back on the ttc train ready to go again with batteries recharged . 
As I used to think ok if its too hard I can choose to give up and move on and let it go , but I knew that was never an option for me , I had made the decision for me there was only one choice to keep going , against all odds , even if it ment trying unsuccessfully till menopause arrived I'd do it ! Quitting was not an option , not for me ! No matter how hard and crap it got . So I let the bad days come , observed oh here is a crap day, this might last a day or a week but in the end I knew those feelings would go again and hope would return . 

For me there was always a point , there was always a hope ....... There just had to be.


----------



## Unexpected212

Little_one said:


> Oh that is lovely. So you and Unexpected are blessed with one of each. My darling OH was so gutted when we found out Mia was a girl! He so desperately wanted a boy hahah, but then he laid eyes on her and was instantly in love. Funny isn't it, how having a baby really makes you realise that a whole part of your heart you never knew existed just swells with love like you can only ever dream about.
> Love at first sight really does exist. How do you feel girls about becoming a mum of two? Anxious, excited .. both? Lol.
> 
> My brother text this evening saying he propsed to his girlfriend it's their year anniversary today (only together as she got pregnant) their little boy is 5 months and I have to release my frustrations ... she's the bitch from hell. (They need help as they aren't the best parents, they're lazy and smoke around him, don't bath him regular enough, or get him weighed - So I said something and now not allowed to see him either!) so I can't stand her, I'm happy he is happy but this is one of those that I wish I could pick his partner lol. And both soooo young she's only 17 and he 20! God help me lol. I sound awful don't i!
> Please tell me I'm not the only one with a potential In Law from hell?!? X

I think my husband was a little dissapointed this one is a girl. He was convinced it was a boy lol. I was over the moon but I would have been either way. I'm really nervous about having 2 under 2 but blessed and greatful at the same time.

You don't sound awful at all. I wouldn't have been able not to say anything in that situation xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks left wondering :hugs: I'm the same. I've always wanted children and I know I'm lucky to have my dd. I'd like at least one more and ill try everything necessary to have another baby, no matter how long or hard the journey, I believe that's what I'm here for and that's what I live for. So I guess that's why I'm feeling the way I am. 

Most of my friends are pregnant so time with the girls makes it worse sadly. But I'm having acupuncture which I find relaxing and yes I will enjoy a glass of wine or two tonight. Thank you Hun xx

Ps hope your baby boy is doing well, how are you getting on? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks left wondering :hugs: I'm the same. I've always wanted children and I know I'm lucky to have my dd. I'd like at least one more and ill try everything necessary to have another baby, no matter how long or hard the journey, I believe that's what I'm here for and that's what I live for. So I guess that's why I'm feeling the way I am. 

Most of my friends are pregnant so time with the girls makes it worse sadly. But I'm having acupuncture which I find relaxing and yes I will enjoy a glass of wine or two tonight. Thank you Hun xx

Ps hope your baby boy is doing well, how are you getting on? X


----------



## Unexpected212

Mrs W *hugs* Sending you baby dust and thinking of you and hoping you get your BFP soon

Brunette - Sorry you aren't much the wiser. I hope the blood tests reveal something that has a simple fix and you can get your BFP soon. 

Mariah's Mom - SO Glad everything is ok hun x


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs W as a latecomer to motherhood ( I'm 41) I feel so blessed every single day . After a long term relationship and a subsequent broken heart it took me a while to find mr right lol ... We are together now 3 years . Tried for a year before getting 1st BFP which sadly ended in a mmc in December 2012 , but 6 months later we were blessed with a BFP who turned into Sean who is as I type asleep in my arms :)We or I would love to try for a sibling sooner rather than later . However oh feels we might be pushing our luck as we have been so blessed this time . He will take some sweet talking but after all Sean is only a month old lol ........ I just don't want to run out of time !!!! So sooo ish if I have my way ill be back poas lol and an active member of this gang ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ps enjoy the wine , I have not yet indulged as BF but soon enough when LO is a little bigger mammy is going out for the biggest plate of Nachos she can find a cold pint of Beer ;)


----------



## DSemcho

Umm....is this real??


----------



## Starry Night

I hope so!! I have gotten some mean and nasty evaps on FRERs (they do happen) so take another one tomorrow or the day after that. But I definitely see something!!! Fingers crossed for you, Dsemcho!!! (very excited!)


----------



## eyemom

I hope that's something, good luck! You have to post tomorrow b/c I'll checking!

(HI ladies, sorry I've been MIA lately)


----------



## DSemcho

SUPER FAINT.....


But here we go.
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpsd141c5e2.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps7285a765.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

It's hard to say. I see something in both but not enough to say if it's real or not. When that would happen to me I would pick up another pack and wait an extra day or two to test again. At this point comparing differing brands would be more frustrating than anything, I think.

Good luck! I think you're definitely still in it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I can never see lines on photos but if you can see it faintly then test again tomorrow and should be a nice bfp!! Eeeek, hope so x


----------



## Little_one

I personally can't see anything enough to say yes! Fingers crossed there is though, keep us updated x


----------



## DSemcho

Starry Night said:


> It's hard to say. I see something in both but not enough to say if it's real or not. When that would happen to me I would pick up another pack and wait an extra day or two to test again. At this point comparing differing brands would be more frustrating than anything, I think.
> 
> Good luck! I think you're definitely still in it!




Mrs W 11 said:


> I can never see lines on photos but if you can see it faintly then test again tomorrow and should be a nice bfp!! Eeeek, hope so x




Little_one said:


> I personally can't see anything enough to say yes! Fingers crossed there is though, keep us updated x

I picked up another pack of FRER's, a blue + test (I know how horrible those can be) and a pack of Digi's... I did the blue + test earlier and it was faint, but a solid line... Did the FRER and haven't looked yet.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Eeeeeek can't wait to find out, I feel like we are testing with you!! Let us know!! And try the digi, nothing like seeing the words, pregnant as confirmation!! Good luck hun x


----------



## Little_one

Oooooh Hun that's good! Post us a pic of your solid one. I hope so babe :hugs: x


----------



## garfie

Ooh good luck ds:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Doctor has order CD21 progesterone bloods. I have been ovulating on CD16 recently but typically not this month. My Doctor said they say CD21 as it needs to be done roughly 7 days before AF is due. So my question is if I know my luteal phase is 12 days would I book my blood test for 5DPO?


----------



## DSemcho

Did another FRER this am... So faint I could barely see it, also some more red (small bits of brown) spotting, but it's thicker this time, and cramps. I think I'm losing it honestly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ds- I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: I really feel for you and ill keep my fingers crossed that all is ok. But if it isn't.... We are all here for you Hun. Take care of yourself today xx

Brunette- I'm not sure honestly, I've no experience there, so to be sure I'd ask when booking the appointment. But what you said makes sense x


----------



## Laelani

Little_one said:


> So have you all seen the No Make-Up Selfies for Cancer Awareness circling Facebook? I'm curious as to those who have donated?
> I love the fact that all these people are and in 24 hours raised 1 Million !! I done mine and have gone bare for 2 days now. I done the text donation also to BEAT to 70007 xx

I did the no makeup selfie -- which was easy as I don't wear makeup anyway. :haha: Anyway I didn't end up donating because money is tight right now and I am in the middle of a fundraising campaign for my Diabetes run (well walk now) in May. :) 



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm back from my appointment and not really feeling any wiser. The Doctor was lovely but not very clear. Hubby and I go back on Monday for blood tests. I didn't quite get the names of them all but I know one is Karyotyping and one is blood clotting disorder beginning with T! I'm to go back for a scan in June to check my cyst. I didn't quite feel up to asking too many questions. The place where our appointment was was bang in the middle of the ultrasound place and the delivery suite. There was pregnant women and baby posters everywhere. One nurse even came out and asked I was there for a scan so I replied I wish. She soon scooted off!

Oh wow that's rough. I wish they would have made themselves more clear about what they were checking and why. I hope everything goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Little_one

Oh Lae do you have a fundraising page Hun? My mum has Diabetes and I had gestational. Also a family friends life expectancy is very low due to his!! Seriously bad kidney failure, he won't be allowed a transplant though as it's too serious. Such a shame people aren't aware of the side affects of years of abuse:
If you have a page on like just giving etc let me know and post it I'll happily make a donation! As I'm sure will the other ladies.
Brunette are you any more clear on when the bloods will be? Have you spoken to anybody? 
Oh DS Hun massive :hugs: any sign of it slowing down? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

The majority of people are saying 7DPO so think I will go with that!


----------



## garfie

Brunette - My understanding of CD21 blood test (to check for ovulation right?) is done at 7DPO - so you wait until you can deff confirm ov (usually BBT) and then go in - I had many an argument with Drs over this!!!:wacko:

DS - BIG :hugs: hun

I also did a no makeup selfie - I would love to know how the younger ones just get their pose right/ pout etc - I looked like I'd been dragged through a hedge backwards:haha: all in a good cause though:winkwink:

Have a nice day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

Blood test in an hour... Super nervous. Hoping they do quantitative instead of qualitative...


GL bimbo on your bloods!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just been to the hospital and had 7 vials of blood taken. Results will take roughly 6 weeks. 

I put in a complaint whilst I was there. The gynae unit is right smack bang in the middle of the antenatal and delivery suite. Twice I was asked if I was there for a scan and once at my appointment on Friday. I didn't know whether to scream or cry. How inconsiderate!


----------



## DSemcho

Blood was negative :(


----------



## garfie

DS - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Ds I'm sorry :( hope you are taking good care of yourself xxxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

I'm taking a nap, ordering pizza and watching tv.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sounds like a plan xxxxxxxxx


----------



## eyemom

Sorry DS :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry, DS. :hugs: Try to enjoy your night of pampering and take it easy on yourself.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry DS :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

DS *hugs*

Brunette -How insensetive! I would have complained too x


----------



## DSemcho

Get them brunette! That's like when my sister had a miscarriage last month. The doctor she went to first when she was bleeding told her she wasn't pregnant, then the next day she went back to the hospital and requested another doctor and they pulled the bloodwork from the previous day and her HCG was at like 90-something so they were confused as to why he told her that. She was in so much pain they gave her morphine. And the doctor from the previous day popped into her room and goes, "So you're back huh? And you are actually pregnant? What are the odds!!" She got him banned from her room, but he kept coming back in anyways and laughing and trying to joke with her. She was emotionally scarred from it and I told her I would have killed him.

Thanks ladies. If my test on Friday comes back negative then I'm gonna focus on losing 80lbs before we do IVF in November, as well as the new job I applied for. It'll be good for me to distract myself.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry ds :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

DSemcho said:


> Blood was negative :(

:hugs: sorry :nope:


----------



## Laelani

Little_one said:


> Oh Lae do you have a fundraising page Hun? My mum has Diabetes and I had gestational. Also a family friends life expectancy is very low due to his!! Seriously bad kidney failure, he won't be allowed a transplant though as it's too serious. Such a shame people aren't aware of the side affects of years of abuse:
> If you have a page on like just giving etc let me know and post it I'll happily make a donation! As I'm sure will the other ladies.
> Brunette are you any more clear on when the bloods will be? Have you spoken to anybody?
> Oh DS Hun massive :hugs: any sign of it slowing down? Xx

Yes I do! Just click here. I have diabetes and my family has had a lot of diabetes and I also have a few friends that have it as well. So it's a cause that is very near to me. :)


----------



## Hellymay83

I had a mmc in February, had medical management on 27th, bled for 3 days then stopped, had a negative test after the 3 days so hormones dropped quite quickly, had all symptoms of ovulation the week after.

Been very impatiently waiting for my af and today out of curiosity I decided to take a test.. I thought I saw a very faint bfn, what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0135_1.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> DS *hugs*
> 
> Brunette -How insensetive! I would have complained too x

Sorry DS :hugs:

Unexpected- awwwww look at your lil one. I love those 3D sonogram pictures!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks :) Got a few really good pictures.I was amazed how much we could see and how much like a proper baby she looks. Also she was sucking her thumb just like our son always was in scans and he still does now!

How are you doing hun?


----------



## DSemcho

Ladies I'm confused!! I took another FRER today (was planning on taking one today and Thurs to be sure) and there is a faint line!! >_< WAY less than 10 minutes after dipping... :(


----------



## Unexpected212

Could make sense DS. Blood counts anything under 5 as negative. FRER's can pick up as low as 7 HCG I've been told...I've got my FX'd for you xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi and welcome Helly!!!

I can see a slight shadow. FX'd its your bfp and sorry for your loss xx


----------



## DSemcho

The qual bloods they do here is anything under 20/25 is neg


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh sorry I didn't realise. I have no idea what could be going on. Are you going to test again tommorow?

Have you been bleeding/cramping anymore?


----------



## DSemcho

No more, only light brown cm today... I'm gonna retest Thursday.


----------



## Unexpected212

Brunette - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-abortions-discussing-not-wanting-babies.html

'A woman was forced to wait for four hours in hospital without her partner while suffering her fourth miscarriage - and surrounded by women waiting for abortions.'

Looks like you aren't the only one that's been having issues with insensetivity. Poor lady!


----------



## Unexpected212

DSemcho said:


> No more, only light brown cm today... I'm gonna retest Thursday.

Hope you have more answers when you next test


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: brunette, sorry I didn't comment before. I'm glad you put in a complaint. That's awful. I can see how sometimes just the proximity of things can't be avoided, but they should make every effort to be as sensitive as possible. So sorry you had to deal with that.

Hi Helly, welcome and sorry for your loss. I think I see something, hope this is your BFP. :flower:

DS, sorry that's so frustrating.

AFM, finally DTD with DH this morning (first time since my bfp). Had meant to wait, even though "they" say it's fine to do. But more for my peace of mind, at least until after I finally see the Dr. Sure enough, just now, a faint bit of pink when I wiped. Hope it's just my cervix being extra vascular, but I can't help but freak out a bit. Poor DH is going to have to wait a while again. He was worried too though. He called me this morning after he got to work and asked if I'd bled any, and I said no. Because at that point, I hadn't. Ughghghgh this is what I get for not sticking to my guns. Someone reassure me.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Helly Welcome to the forum! I am very sorry for the MMC. :hugs: Did you mean you saw a fain bfp??It may definitely happen on first month after a MC. They say we are fertile at that time.All the best. Are you planning to test again?

DS - I am so sorry hun. :hugs: It is heart breaking. Your plans of losing weight and focusing on job sounds good at this juncture. Best wishes for you.

Eyemom - I assure will, your LO is doing fine. Just did small games to scare momma and daddy. Relax and take rest.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> :hugs: brunette, sorry I didn't comment before. I'm glad you put in a complaint. That's awful. I can see how sometimes just the proximity of things can't be avoided, but they should make every effort to be as sensitive as possible. So sorry you had to deal with that.
> 
> Hi Helly, welcome and sorry for your loss. I think I see something, hope this is your BFP. :flower:
> 
> DS, sorry that's so frustrating.
> 
> AFM, finally DTD with DH this morning (first time since my bfp). Had meant to wait, even though "they" say it's fine to do. But more for my peace of mind, at least until after I finally see the Dr. Sure enough, just now, a faint bit of pink when I wiped. Hope it's just my cervix being extra vascular, but I can't help but freak out a bit. Poor DH is going to have to wait a while again. He was worried too though. He called me this morning after he got to work and asked if I'd bled any, and I said no. Because at that point, I hadn't. Ughghghgh this is what I get for not sticking to my guns. Someone reassure me.

OMG I felt the same way around those early weeks, honestly anytime until I hit my second trimester :wacko: we DTD about 3 times before my 12th-13th week and each time DH was PARANOID each time. Luckily I didn't bled or spot at all this preg but with my last, I spotted everytime. It's completely normal but it is startling. My doctor told me that our blood supply doubles and more blood vessels develops in the vagina...I completely understand Eye. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Thanks :) Got a few really good pictures.I was amazed how much we could see and how much like a proper baby she looks. Also she was sucking her thumb just like our son always was in scans and he still does now!
> 
> How are you doing hun?

That's adorable. Our little girl was sucking her thumb as well during the anatomy scan. My heart melted :cloud9:

I'm good. I had the cerclage last week and i pretty much back to normal. Planning this wedding occupies SOOOOOO much of my time. I'm just all over the place haha...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Neither is going to be accurate. I'd maybe just put them into your notes and not put a temperature in for today.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hmmm yeh true. I'm surprised such a big jump is possible in an hour. Maybe the first was wrong although I'm sure it's what my bbt said :-(


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X

You cold google temp adjuster there is a web page that will adjust it for you to what is should be


----------



## nevergivingup

eyemom said:


> :hugs: brunette, sorry I didn't comment before.  I'm glad you put in a complaint. That's awful. I can see how sometimes just the proximity of things can't be avoided, but they should make every effort to be as sensitive as possible. So sorry you had to deal with that.
> 
> Hi Helly, welcome and sorry for your loss. I think I see something, hope this is your BFP. :flower:
> 
> DS, sorry that's so frustrating.
> 
> AFM, finally DTD with DH this morning (first time since my bfp). Had meant to wait, even though "they" say it's fine to do. But more for my peace of mind, at least until after I finally see the Dr. Sure enough, just now, a faint bit of pink when I wiped. Hope it's just my cervix being extra vascular, but I can't help but freak out a bit. Poor DH is going to have to wait a while again. He was worried too though. He called me this morning after he got to work and asked if I'd bled any, and I said no. Because at that point, I hadn't. Ughghghgh this is what I get for not sticking to my guns. Someone reassure me.

Eyemom :hugs: Don't you fret bc the same thing happened to me when I didn't stick to abstinence:haha: after :sex: day and night. I had a tinge of blood so I ran to call the doctors and they assured me that's normal after you DTD. And I assure you my baby boy was doing just fine, it scared me but once we got to the end of 2nd trimester DTD was probably part of my regular exercise. 
And it will be yours as well!! ENJOY YOUR PREGNANCY MA'AM ITS YOUR TIME!!


----------



## eyemom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X

Hi! Yep, sorry, neither temp will be accurate. I know how frustrating that is because it seems like something like that ALWAYS happens to me when I know I REALLY need to get a good temp! I'd just put both temps in your notes, at least for now. Then see if the next couple of days don't paint a clearer picture. Bummer though is, if it's FF or the like, it might not give you definite cross hairs? I guess if that happens, you could experiment putting temps in to see what it gives you, but it's far from ideal.

Here's what I'd do next time. If you wake up earlier, take your temp BEFORE you get up to pee or whatever. Then you have something that might be useful to put it into a bbt adjuster you can find online...if it turns out you aren't able to go back to sleep. Really, I think just an hour off your normal wake-up time, you're better off using the early temp (before getting up) + an adjuster. Because just an hour back to sleep after getting up isn't going to give you a good temp either. If you wake up in the very early hours/"the middle of the night," then you'd be better off using a temp after going back to sleep.

I hope I'm making some sense.


----------



## Little_one

Eye! Been hoping you were still around, glad all is okay. Please don't worry about the spotting it's completely normal I had that near enough the whole way through when I was pregnant with Mia! Actually had a pretty big bleed when I was very early tested the next day and got my positive (I just could tell something was different!!) 
I think it's all pretty common :) however big hugs :hugs: as I'm sure it makes you panicked none the less. 

Mariah's Mom - How are you feeling? Was I right did that lovely future hubs spoil you rotten when you were discharged from hospital? I hope so!

Helly - welcome I am sure you will find this thread amazing & will grow to love all these girls they have been such a fantastic support to me! I'm so sorry for your loss, me and my OH had a miscarriage last month. I ovulated last week but we decided to take a month off so I'm waiting for AF and next month we start again.

Unexpected - how are you and that precious baby girl growing? 

Mrs W - I am really sorry your all confused now! Such a pain when something like that happens. But this is why I don't temp, I think it would stress me out to the max! 

And to all you other lovely ladies, how are you doing? I'm actually feeling really good, I'm so glad to have taken this month off! My stress levels have dropped and I'm thinking next month I'm going to try not to stress things too much. Fingers crossed or works.

Do you remember me telling you about my sister? She had her bloods back and was called into the doctors office, she has Polycystic Ovaries so has another scan next week and has been started on Metformin. Do any of you have any tips? Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - We've hardly done the deed since I've found out I'm pregnant. I just can't take the worry! I'm sure everything is fine, there is loads of bloodflow there when were pregnant so the slightest knock can cause spotting. 

Mariah's Mom - How exciting! Me and my husband got married last year, we had a simple ceremony then our reception was a BBQ outdoors on a beautiful summers day and then a dance etc in the village hall. It was small and not very expensive but it was just what I wanted. How far have you got in your planning? So glad everything went ok with the op xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Little One: We are doing great thank you. My husband has been feeling her kick for the last few days and it's so sweet. I have my anatomy scan next Thursday and I'm really nervous about it so trying to keep my mind off it. 

So glad you are feeling more relaxed and I've got my Fx'd you get your sticky bfp soon. I have no experience with polycystic ovary syndrome but hopefully now they know they can help her on her way to getting pregnant xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Eyemom - We've hardly done the deed since I've found out I'm pregnant. I just can't take the worry! I'm sure everything is fine, there is loads of bloodflow there when were pregnant so the slightest knock can cause spotting.
> 
> Mariah's Mom - How exciting! Me and my husband got married last year, we had a simple ceremony then our reception was a BBQ outdoors on a beautiful summers day and then a dance etc in the village hall. It was small and not very expensive but it was just what I wanted. How far have you got in your planning? So glad everything went ok with the op xx

That ceremony sounds perfect!!! Sometimes that's exactly what I want to do but the only prob is we both have such huge families, so we can't do it :wacko: We are pretty much in the beginning of our planning. We have just booked the venue :cloud9: Its AMAZING!!!! The only prob is that I can't go wedding dress shopping until after I have the baby. I already have a baby bump :happydance: 

And yes I was so thankful to only have just 24hrs of the spotting and cramping. The doctor told me that on average it can take up to a week but not I :cloud9: I just hope the cerclage works and my baby will stay in until it is safe to come out!!!


----------



## Little_one

Oh my goodness - Mia's super poorly the past few days. Doctors tomorrow morning if things haven't improved. She's got a very nasty cough and cold! Her cough is so severe she's choking on the phlegm. 
I have tried all the old tricks Vicks on feet with socks over the top, raising the cot (she has a pillow normally), damp towel on radiatior, calpol plug-in, cough medicine, cold and flu medicine, steamy bathroom! Day 4 and nothing seems to be shifting it. 

We have even had to use her asthma pumps, I was too terrified to sleep last night so had her in bed with me as her dads away ATM too! So had 2 hours max of broken sleep. Fingers crossed tonight is better! 

Any other tips or advice from you ladies? X


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Eye! Been hoping you were still around, glad all is okay. Please don't worry about the spotting it's completely normal I had that near enough the whole way through when I was pregnant with Mia! Actually had a pretty big bleed when I was very early tested the next day and got my positive (I just could tell something was different!!)
> I think it's all pretty common :) however big hugs :hugs: as I'm sure it makes you panicked none the less.
> 
> Mariah's Mom - How are you feeling? Was I right did that lovely future hubs spoil you rotten when you were discharged from hospital? I hope so!
> 
> Helly - welcome I am sure you will find this thread amazing & will grow to love all these girls they have been such a fantastic support to me! I'm so sorry for your loss, me and my OH had a miscarriage last month. I ovulated last week but we decided to take a month off so I'm waiting for AF and next month we start again.
> 
> Unexpected - how are you and that precious baby girl growing?
> 
> Mrs W - I am really sorry your all confused now! Such a pain when something like that happens. But this is why I don't temp, I think it would stress me out to the max!
> 
> And to all you other lovely ladies, how are you doing? I'm actually feeling really good, I'm so glad to have taken this month off! My stress levels have dropped and I'm thinking next month I'm going to try not to stress things too much. Fingers crossed or works.
> 
> Do you remember me telling you about my sister? She had her bloods back and was called into the doctors office, she has Polycystic Ovaries so has another scan next week and has been started on Metformin. Do any of you have any tips? Xx

Hey huh! I've been feeling great actually. The recovery time for my procedure was quick! Other than that I am consumed with the wedding plans. After seeing 20 venues :wacko: we have finally settled on a place THANK GOODNESS! Haha

I'm glad that the month off gave you some peace. We all need that! I have my Fx'd that the next BFP will be a healthy baby!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Oh my goodness - Mia's super poorly the past few days. Doctors tomorrow morning if things haven't improved. She's got a very nasty cough and cold! Her cough is so severe she's choking on the phlegm.
> I have tried all the old tricks Vicks on feet with socks over the top, raising the cot (she has a pillow normally), damp towel on radiatior, calpol plug-in, cough medicine, cold and flu medicine, steamy bathroom! Day 4 and nothing seems to be shifting it.
> 
> We have even had to use her asthma pumps, I was too terrified to sleep last night so had her in bed with me as her dads away ATM too! So had 2 hours max of broken sleep. Fingers crossed tonight is better!
> 
> Any other tips or advice from you ladies? X

Oh wow poor baby. Sorry Mia isn't feeling any better. I think u have tried it all; and more. Now it's up to the doctors...I hope the visit tomorrow goes well!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Little one I'm sorry she's so poorly. You've tried everything I would do. We have taken the kettle into Freya's room before and reboiled and reboiled to fill the room with steam when she's asleep. 

I hope she gets better soon xx


----------



## Little_one

Oh Mrs W I daren't do that!! She's such a light sleeper even walking into her room and she is WIDE awake. She does get seriously poorly, I cannot stand it. Makes me feel super helpless :( 

How are you all? I can guarantee that I am going to be struck down with this cold for Mothers Day!! :( Erghh bed bound xx


----------



## Little_one

Just back from the doctors! Mia has a severe Chest Infection poor little thing and her left ear looks red and the right has started to become infected so have been given a hugeeee dose of antibiotics for her, and inhalers. She's having a nap and been asleep nearly 3 hours now. Bless her &#10084;&#65039;

Fingers crossed she starts to perk up a little in the next day or two though. X


----------



## Unexpected212

Oh no! I hope she gets well soon x


----------



## Starry Night

Little one - I hope your DD gets better soon. It's no fun with they get sick. :( DS has had to go to the ER with croup a couple of times in his short life already and it is so nerve-wracking seeing them struggling to breathe. Steam and humidifiers really are helpful.

afm - not too much to report. This pregnancy is going like clockwork so it makes for boring updates. I was praying for a normal, boring pregnancy so it's just what I want. I did make a final decision and am going for my VBAC. I'm nervous as heck about it but I am OK if things end up with another emergency section. I went through most of my son's labour being needing a section with him so that's why my OB really wants me to VBAC. I also know I can cope with the pain for the most part. I do want an epi though! Mine failed last time and those final transitional contractions are a killer! And if I do end up with another emergency section I want to be awake for it. A part of me is proud for at least being willing to give it a go.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies. Don't know if I told you but I started bleeding heavy on Tuesday/Wednesday. So I'm counting it as a loss, but starting this new since my HCG never got above 20 anyways. Started Clomid 100mg yesterday and almost punched my husband in the face.


----------



## Unexpected212

Glad to hear everything is going well Starry. Can't believe you are 31 weeks that is amazing! 

DS - Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Laelani

Little_one said:


> Eye! Been hoping you were still around, glad all is okay. Please don't worry about the spotting it's completely normal I had that near enough the whole way through when I was pregnant with Mia! Actually had a pretty big bleed when I was very early tested the next day and got my positive (I just could tell something was different!!)
> I think it's all pretty common :) however big hugs :hugs: as I'm sure it makes you panicked none the less.
> 
> Mariah's Mom - How are you feeling? Was I right did that lovely future hubs spoil you rotten when you were discharged from hospital? I hope so!
> 
> Helly - welcome I am sure you will find this thread amazing & will grow to love all these girls they have been such a fantastic support to me! I'm so sorry for your loss, me and my OH had a miscarriage last month. I ovulated last week but we decided to take a month off so I'm waiting for AF and next month we start again.
> 
> Unexpected - how are you and that precious baby girl growing?
> 
> Mrs W - I am really sorry your all confused now! Such a pain when something like that happens. But this is why I don't temp, I think it would stress me out to the max!
> 
> And to all you other lovely ladies, how are you doing? I'm actually feeling really good, I'm so glad to have taken this month off! My stress levels have dropped and I'm thinking next month I'm going to try not to stress things too much. Fingers crossed or works.
> 
> Do you remember me telling you about my sister? She had her bloods back and was called into the doctors office, she has Polycystic Ovaries so has another scan next week and has been started on Metformin. Do any of you have any tips? Xx


Doing pretty good here. Everything seems to be going great in terms of pregnancy. Today I officially passed my miscarriage milestone. Last year I had my miscarriage at just barely 12w3d at 12:31am. Now today I am 12w4d! :happydance: I can breathe a little easier now. I've been praying for you all you ladies and have been sending loads of :dust: :flower.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I've hit the phase where all I want to do is sleep, so I'm too zonked for personals right now. I can hardly even function by the time I get home from work. Sending love to you all though. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - the fatigue is a good sign! Hope all continues to go well for you. And get your rest. Growing another person is hard work!

DS - I am so sorry.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ds I'm so so sorry :hugs: how are you doing? I'm
Praying for another bfp for you soon. 

Leilani congrats on passing your mc dates. Have you had your scans now?

Starry, good for you, you should be proud of your decision. I'd like a vbac next time too but I'm scared at the thought of another emcs, good luck, we will all be hoping you get the birth you want. 

I'm 4dpo today, ff has given me cross hairs, yay!


----------



## Laelani

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ds I'm so so sorry :hugs: how are you doing? I'm
> Praying for another bfp for you soon.
> 
> Leilani congrats on passing your mc dates. Have you had your scans now?
> 
> Starry, good for you, you should be proud of your decision. I'd like a vbac next time too but I'm scared at the thought of another emcs, good luck, we will all be hoping you get the birth you want.
> 
> I'm 4dpo today, ff has given me cross hairs, yay!

Thank you. It's a relief! I had one at 10 weeks and will have another on May 26th to find out the gender. The doctor will do a doppler next Friday to check on baby's heartbeat though.


----------



## Starry Night

Laelani - congrats on passing your milestones and good luck at your next appointment. Hearing my baby's heart beat for the first time was such a relieving experience.

Mrs W - good luck! Hope this is your month!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all. Just popping in right quick!!! I am sorry I don't do personals anymore. There are so many new people that I just peek in to follow everyone's journeys. I am doing ok. Hey to all the new people and welcome! I know this is a tough journey to go on, but the pay off is ever so sweet. Bittersweet even, because of the losses many experience. 

To those who are newly pregnant and who are almost done with their rainbow pregnancies, I am wishing all of you the best. Good health and good fortune to all. 

AFM, I am on day 33 of my cycle. I am so used to my cycles being 28 or 29 days, so this is new to me. Tomorrow I am supposed to start my period according to this predictor app but I know that is not fully accurate. It seems my cycles are going to average 30ish days from now on. Now all of last week I had a significant increase in cm. It lessened some earlier this week but it was still there, so I wonder......

Not doing anything today but celebrating my birthday and Sky's 7th month of life. Yesterday my husband and I drove out to Washington County, Texas to take some photos in the bluebonnets. Here are some!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mama good to hear from you :) Sky is such a sweetheart . Happy birthday :) ya never know ya might be back to us with news ;)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies...Just wanted to pop in, I've been SOOO busy. We finally moved all of our furniture from the other side of the state. We didn't get bac home until 2:30am...Being pregnant while moving makes me no help! Poor DH had to move everything for the most part. So today I officially hit 16wks!!!!!!!! :) :) we have an appt on Wednesday to check my cervical length. I am hoping that the stitch is holding in place and I'm not losing any cervical length. I've heard that sometimes can increase your cervical length. I have my Fx'd that I will have that success!!! This will be the first time we've seen the baby since I was 6wks. I can't believe it's been that long. That's my update...

Eyemom- Fatigue hit me so hard this pregnancy. I could not move and definitely fell asleep at work so many days. That is definitely a good sign.

Laelani- I'm so happy for you! I know it's definitely a relief to pass a miscarriage milestone...

Starry- I'm sure you made the best decision. It will all be fine...and you got exactly what you wished for; boring but reassuring!!!

Mama- beautiful pics of your family!

DS- *Hugs

Mrs. W- Fx'd for u this month


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey Girls,

Sorry for not updating etc. Feeling really down at the minute so trying to protect myself by staying in my own little bubble. :lol:

MM - Can't believe your 16 weeks already! I hope your appointment goes well. How come you haven't had a scan since 6 weeks? Any movement yet?

MrsW - Good Luck this month! FX!

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> Sorry for not updating etc. Feeling really down at the minute so trying to protect myself by staying in my own little bubble. :lol:
> 
> MM - Can't believe your 16 weeks already! I hope your appointment goes well. How come you haven't had a scan since 6 weeks? Any movement yet?
> 
> MrsW - Good Luck this month! FX!
> 
> :hi: to everyone else :)

Thanks!! You know what, that's a good question :haha: idk why! I think it may be a Pennsylvania, USA thing. With my last preg I had a scan at 7 or 8 weeks and then not again until my anatomy :shrug: but these weeks have flown by with the wedding planning/ house hunting and moving I didn't even realize how far along I was until someone asked me haha...no movement just yet but I'm expecting it soon because I know last preg I didn't feel it until 18wks but then again I didn't know what I was feeling for. My doctor says women who have been preg before recognize the kicks a lot sooner than first time preggo women!

But I'm sorry you've been feeling down. I know it's hard but being in a bubble and taking time to yourself is necessary. Don't feel guilty abt that. How is Tristan?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah in the UK you have one at 12 weeks (to date) then your big one at 20 weeks. 

Tristans really good thanks, he has been poorly with a cold/cough and had conjunctivitis but seems to be perking up. :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> Ah in the UK you have one at 12 weeks (to date) then your big one at 20 weeks.
> 
> Tristans really good thanks, he has been poorly with a cold/cough and had conjunctivitis but seems to be perking up. :)

The UK seems to do it better. Having a early scan is great but the baby doesn't look like much at 7wks. Haha 

Poor baby. I'm glad he's feeling better. It seems like you and LittleOne's kid were sick at the same time. I'm glad Tristan is feeling better. I really need to catch up on your journal, but did your latest doctor visit yield any new results?


----------



## brunettebimbo

No. We had bloods done and are waiting for the results. Should be about 6 weeks. 
We've been really silly and been having unprotected sex. We can't fall this month :wacko: I'd be at that "miscarriage loss" stage just four days before we are due to go away plus I don't think we are meant to be TTC whilst having tests done etc.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

brunettebimbo said:


> No. We had bloods done and are waiting for the results. Should be about 6 weeks.
> We've been really silly and been having unprotected sex. We can't fall this month :wacko: I'd be at that "miscarriage loss" stage just four days before we are due to go away plus I don't think we are meant to be TTC whilst having tests done etc.

Oh wow well maybe USA is better haha...sounds like you guys are having fun and enjoying each other sooooooo... Lol

Would getting pregnant be against the doctors orders?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's the genetics testing that takes so long. 

The Doctor who confirmed my last miscarriage told is to take a break but the hospital Doctor never mentioned it.


----------



## Little_one

I'm still thinking your gonna fall this month Brunette, just because you weren't actually TRYING hahah: that would be typical wouldn't it. 

I really thought Mia was getting better!! Then the past few days really severe sickness and diarrhoea :( We managed to go through 4 lots of bedding and so many towels. Poor things having a tough time!! Non stop screaming this morning for over an hour!!! Man I need a :hug: lol.

AFM : nothing new to report really just waiting on AF to arrive so we can start to try &#55357;&#56833;. I'm SO thrilled for you all getting past those massive milestones &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sending :hugs: Hope she feels better soon. 

Just waiting for the AA! Bloody car broke down with Me, my friend and our 3 children in the car. Luckily her husband nipped out of work to get my friend and our kids. I think I honestly have the worst luck ever! We go on holiday in 4 weeks. This is not what we need right now!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Sending *hugs* Little one. Hope she gets better soon xx

Brunette- Poor you!!! You seriously need a break from this bad luck

Got my anatomy scan Thursday so nervous!


----------



## ESwemba84

I'm here and lurking.....

Just getting ready to move, which involves repainting, packing, and shopping (I'm definitely not complaining about the last part!).

I have a lot going on:

-I turn 30 tomorrow
-hysteroscopy on April 10th
-moving day is April 11th

I'll just be glad when all of this is over. I feel like positive changes are on the way!:flower:


----------



## eyemom

Sorry ladies, I'm so far behind, I don't think I'll ever catch up now. Hope all the LOs are feeling 100% soon. It's awful when babies are sick. :( 

brunette :hugs: hope you can catch a break soon.

ES I agree, positive things definitely happening for you soon. Good luck with the move.

AFM, had my 8 week ob appt today (first one). It went well. :cloud9: I actually thought I'd be more giddy about it, so I feel bad that right now I don't really feel much of anything. Maybe it hasn't sunk in yet? They did an u/s, so I got to see my cute lil blob. I wish I had taken better mental notes of how the baby looked, but I was so zeroed in on trying to see the heartbeat. Dr didn't try to figure BPM, but he pointed out the "flicker" to us a couple of times. And he made sure there was just one since this was a medicated cycle. ;) Now my parents can stop teasing me about twins or triplets.  I go back April 28.


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - So happy to hear you had a succesful scan. Am over the moon for you.

Eswemba - Sounds like you have a lot on your plate but also sounds like all good things on the horizon.


----------



## Tricia173

eyemom said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm so far behind, I don't think I'll ever catch up now. Hope all the LOs are feeling 100% soon. It's awful when babies are sick. :(
> 
> brunette :hugs: hope you can catch a break soon.
> 
> ES I agree, positive things definitely happening for you soon. Good luck with the move.
> 
> AFM, had my 8 week ob appt today (first one). It went well. :cloud9: I actually thought I'd be more giddy about it, so I feel bad that right now I don't really feel much of anything. Maybe it hasn't sunk in yet? They did an u/s, so I got to see my cute lil blob. I wish I had taken better mental notes of how the baby looked, but I was so zeroed in on trying to see the heartbeat. Dr didn't try to figure BPM, but he pointed out the "flicker" to us a couple of times. And he made sure there was just one since this was a medicated cycle. ;) Now my parents can stop teasing me about twins or triplets.  I go back April 28.

Eye-they didn't catch our second baby until the second scan.. Never know...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey 

Thanks for the good luck ladies!! I'm 5dpo now, ff has confirmed ov so all I can do is wait! I've felt pinchy cramps today which worried me as I started spotting at this stage last cycle leading to my early af but no blood so far, just creamy cm. 

Brunette, sorry you are feeling down. You seem so fertile, I bet you get pregnant again this month too.i just hope if you do it sticks. Where are you going on holiday?

Eye, I can't believe it's 8 weeks already!! Glad your appointment went well! 

Es happy birthday!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are going to Center Parcs :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh cool. I hope you have a brilliant time and get some space from everything that's happened and enjoy being a family xx

6dpo today. I'm still taking my agnus castus, starflower oil and vit b. any tips on how or when to stop them just incase? I've heard you shouldn't go cold turkey incase your hormones drop, true or false? X


----------



## Little_one

Heya girls!
Finally a good day for me. Little lady is finally perking up and no more sickness!! And I got AF this morning have never been so excited for this in all my life lol, but it means we can start trying again. How are you all doing? 
Anybody testing soon? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay glad she's feeling better. 

I'm feeling Urgh. Still no O!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm glad your lo is feeling better now. 

Brunette I already thought you had oved for some reason. I guess your body needs a bit more time to recover. :hugs:

I'm 7dpo today. Stopped my starflower oil and now just pondering how/when to stop the vitex.


----------



## Little_one

So what is it that's these supplements do exactly Mrs W I am intrigued!! 

This is late for you ! Our cycles were very similar weren't they !! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrs W 11 said:


> I'm glad your lo is feeling better now.
> 
> Brunette I already thought you had oved for some reason. I guess your body needs a bit more time to recover. :hugs:
> 
> I'm 7dpo today. Stopped my starflower oil and now just pondering how/when to stop the vitex.

I did too until my temperature dropped this morning :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cycles after mc can be so confusing and distressing. My first two had me constantly stressed and worried, but it does get better, I'm back to normal now fingers crossed.

Little one I usually ov around cd 19 which I did this month, I was early last cycle due to crazy hormones! The starflower oil and the agnus castus are both well known for regulating the menstrual cycle and helping rebalance your hormones. I'm taking them as last cycle I had a lot of mid cycle bleeding and I ovulated early and had a very short luetal phase so I assumed my hormones were out of whack. They are much better this month but I wanted to wean off the supplements just incase I do get a bfp. Xx


----------



## jenkb123

I have not posted in this thread for a really long time. I think I started following it in December 2012. I posted more when I first started following it but have just been stalking for a long time. 

My Story: We have been ttc #1 for almost 3 years. I am 38 and my husband is 42. I have only ever had one bfp. It was in Oct of 2012 and it sadly resulted in a m/c. That bfp happened the very first time I took clomid and had a trigger shot. I thought we had found the magic potion but have not had a bfp since then despite numerous attempts using the same procedure. We have gone through the range of infertility treatments. Clomid, femera, trigger shots, follicle tracking, progesterone supplements, many other supplements, cut gluten, dairy and more recently sugar from my diet to reduce inflammation from my body, etc, etc. Really, I have done everything and anything I could think of. We just finished our second IUI this cycle. We are currently on the waiting list for IVF (would likely start next round if this was another bfn). We fall into the "unexplained infertility" category which is incredibly frustrating as some of you know first hand. 

Yesterday I was certain that I was out. It appeared that af was arriving early (at 11dpo) as I had a bit of brown spotting. This is typically how af starts. I was certain that this month was another bfn and had the discussion with my husband about what to do next month (start ivf or try one more iui). We had better numbers this month for the sperm count in the iui, the timing seemed better. I had been feeling pretty hopeful. I was devastated that this was another failure. 

I was expecting af to be here full force this morning. Instead the spotting seemed to be gone. I decided to do another test (ic). I thought maybe I could see a faint hint of a line (but I was sure it was just me seeing what I wanted to see). I decided to use a different test. I had a Shoppers Drug Mart brand (early detection) test. I never poas I always use a cup and dip. I had saved it so I dipped the Shoppers Test. Jumped in the shower and when I got out (it was about 3 mins) there was a + sign. It was still a pretty faint second line. But it was clearly a second line. I tried to take pictures. Didn't get a great one but I will post it. I really need opinions. 

I have been cheering on all of you on over the past year and a half. I havent posted very often but I feel like I know you all. In the time I have been stalking I have seen many exciting bfps, babies born and heartbreaking losses. I just want you all to know that even if it seems like it will never happen it still can. I just hope this month is that time for me. Dont give up hope!!
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Unexpected212

congrats jenkb!!!

Brunette- Hope ovulation happens soon.

got my FX'd for those in the TWW and for this to be your month littleone :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations jenkb!!! What a lovely ending to a heartbreaking story. I am absolutely thrilled for you xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

jenkb123 said:


> I have not posted in this thread for a really long time. I think I started following it in December 2012. I posted more when I first started following it but have just been stalking for a long time.
> 
> My Story: We have been ttc #1 for almost 3 years. I am 38 and my husband is 42. I have only ever had one bfp. It was in Oct of 2012 and it sadly resulted in a m/c. That bfp happened the very first time I took clomid and had a trigger shot. I thought we had found the magic potion but have not had a bfp since then despite numerous attempts using the same procedure. We have gone through the range of infertility treatments. Clomid, femera, trigger shots, follicle tracking, progesterone supplements, many other supplements, cut gluten, dairy and more recently sugar from my diet to reduce inflammation from my body, etc, etc. Really, I have done everything and anything I could think of. We just finished our second IUI this cycle. We are currently on the waiting list for IVF (would likely start next round if this was another bfn). We fall into the "unexplained infertility" category which is incredibly frustrating as some of you know first hand.
> 
> Yesterday I was certain that I was out. It appeared that af was arriving early (at 11dpo) as I had a bit of brown spotting. This is typically how af starts. I was certain that this month was another bfn and had the discussion with my husband about what to do next month (start ivf or try one more iui). We had better numbers this month for the sperm count in the iui, the timing seemed better. I had been feeling pretty hopeful. I was devastated that this was another failure.
> 
> I was expecting af to be here full force this morning. Instead the spotting seemed to be gone. I decided to do another test (ic). I thought maybe I could see a faint hint of a line (but I was sure it was just me seeing what I wanted to see). I decided to use a different test. I had a Shoppers Drug Mart brand (early detection) test. I never poas I always use a cup and dip. I had saved it so I dipped the Shoppers Test. Jumped in the shower and when I got out (it was about 3 mins) there was a + sign. It was still a pretty faint second line. But it was clearly a second line. I tried to take pictures. Didn't get a great one but I will post it. I really need opinions.
> 
> I have been cheering on all of you on over the past year and a half. I havent posted very often but I feel like I know you all. In the time I have been stalking I have seen many exciting bfps, babies born and heartbreaking losses. I just want you all to know that even if it seems like it will never happen it still can. I just hope this month is that time for me. Dont give up hope!!

I am do happy to hear that you got your BFP :happydance::happydance: You truly deserve it!!! I'm so sorry for your prev loss and I hope this is your rainbow baby! 

Please keep us updated and post as much as you want :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies...So I had my appt today and it went pretty well. Heard the babies HB and my lil one was very active. I will have my cervical length check and ultrasound as soon as the MFM doctor calls us back to schedule an appt. 

I really hope this cerclage (stitch on the cervix) works. I can not lose another baby. I just feel like my body is failing me :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Stay positive mariahs, all is going well for you. I hope your next appointment brings more good news :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey ladies...So I had my appt today and it went pretty well. Heard the babies HB and my lil one was very active. I will have my cervical length check and ultrasound as soon as the MFM doctor calls us back to schedule an appt.
> 
> I really hope this cerclage (stitch on the cervix) works. I can not lose another baby. I just feel like my body is failing me :(

Mariah there is no reason why it shouldn't work for you . I know three people who have their rainbows ( one friend has 2) now after this proceedure . Knowing the issue and taking action to prevent the difficulty is the very best you can do :flower: . Your body is not failing you , you are keeping your LO very cosy n safe right now. I know its very scary but take one day at a time and before you know it the days will go by xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I don't know if you've seen this or posted in this thread Mariah's Mom

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...cervix-stitch-cerclage-threatened-labour.html

There are many ladies there who have had the cerclage after pre term losses and gone on to carry their baby to term. A lot of positive stories.

I have everything crossed for you and I feel positive this is your rainbow x


----------



## Starry Night

Still lurking....just not much to add right now. I'm cheering each of you on! :)


----------



## DSemcho

Mariah, I have to ask... Does it hurt? Or do you not feel it at all??


----------



## Unexpected212

Hi Ladies

Had my 20 week anomally scan today and everything was look good with baby measuring spot on...no abnormalities detected. So relieved.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...So I had my appt today and it went pretty well. Heard the babies HB and my lil one was very active. I will have my cervical length check and ultrasound as soon as the MFM doctor calls us back to schedule an appt.
> 
> I really hope this cerclage (stitch on the cervix) works. I can not lose another baby. I just feel like my body is failing me :(
> 
> Mariah there is no reason why it shouldn't work for you . I know three people who have their rainbows ( one friend has 2) now after this proceedure . Knowing the issue and taking action to prevent the difficulty is the very best you can do :flower: . Your body is not failing you , you are keeping your LO very cosy n safe right now. I know its very scary but take one day at a time and before you know it the days will go by xxClick to expand...

Thanks Left you're always so positive :hugs: I will have faith that things will work out. I just need to get out of my head:wacko: and enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

DSemcho said:


> Mariah, I have to ask... Does it hurt? Or do you not feel it at all??

Well the first day it was burning but the next day I couldn't feel anything. It's like I never had the procedure at all...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> I don't know if you've seen this or posted in this thread Mariah's Mom
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...cervix-stitch-cerclage-threatened-labour.html
> 
> There are many ladies there who have had the cerclage after pre term losses and gone on to carry their baby to term. A lot of positive stories.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you and I feel positive this is your rainbow x

Thanks Unexpected...I have seen that thread and I've posted there as well. They have so many success stories and it gives me hope. The only bad thing is they don't seem too welcoming of newcomers :shrug::nope: So all I can do is lurk haha...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

OMG IM SO STRESSED AND FURIOUS. I'm trying so hard to hold it together and not break down...Soooo we recently moved and had to switch doctors. In the middle of this pregnancy. Our previous had a beautiful plan laid out for us and we felt completely comfortable! Well we found our current Dr. and explained the plan and got our records faxed over. He was completely on board and schedule my cerclage right away. We were told that we would be closely monitored and have my cervical length checked on a bi-weekly basis (or weekly, if needed). 

FIRST RED FLAG: I had my cerclage performed on March 19th and was told that Maternal Fetal Medicine Dr (a specialist) would be in touch soon to schedule the appt to check my cervical length and would start the progesterone shots this week. WELL when when I got to my appt yesterday the doctor did not receive my progesterone medicine (2 damn weeks later) and he forgot to schedule my appt with the specialist...WTF!! My DH was furious and I'm sure the Dr. felt his frustration. 

RED FLAG #2: I get a call from the specialist's scheduler today to confirm our appt. My OB said they would call to confirm the 18wk anatomy scan and cervical length check but this lady told me "The doctor said she will not see you until 20wks"...EXCUSE ME?!?! Who in their right mind would wait 6 wks, 6 WEEKS, to have a follow up appt (check up)?!?!?! It jus caught my so off guard and overwhelmed me immediately. 

When DH got home and I informed him, he was FURIOUS, like LIVID! DH said we will be paying a visit to that doctors office tomorrow and demand that we been seen at 18wks, especially since we were promised the cervical length checks would start at 16wks. DH got emotional and pissed because we don't understand why some doctors are so lax and don't understand that THESE ARE OUR CHILDREN!! This is serious and I will not sit back and just let someone make decisions for us! 

I really hope they are cooperative tomorrow and willing to make us comfortable :( UGH I CANT STOP CRYING.


----------



## Unexpected212

Mariah's Mom that is AWFUL I'd be really upset too

I hope they get their asses into gear and sort it out

Thinking of you *hugs*


----------



## Little_one

Oh Mariah's Mom that's seriously shit!! I can't blame you both for being furious, but please try to relax and take it easy the stress isn't good for you or that little bean! Run yourself a nice bubble bath and enjoy, you can't change anything immediately so try not to get to wound up about it all. 

By the way my friend who had her stitch done had it removed today!! She's due in a few weeks time Hun and they are so thrilled with how the whole pregnancy had gone. I assure you know your little bubs is safe and sound in there. 

Oh my word congrats on your BFP!! So thrilled after all this time you gor your rainbow! That's a lovely looking line to me, have you tested since? 

Unexpected : SO glad the 20 week scan went so well!! So happy little lady is doing so well.

Please someone remind me WHYYY I was looking forward to AF xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mariahs :hugs: What an asshole! I hope you get things sorted soon!

Unexpected so glad your scan went well. How exciting!

LO haha I'm hoping mine comes before our holiday!


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies! My OPKs are progressing nicely ^_^ So I'm probably gonna O next week. DH is still taking the Bio-Gro. 

I found someone on your yardsale page here who was selling maternity clothes in my size, and I got 3 big bags for $20 so I bought them. It's hard to find things like that here in my size so I figured why not and save money later.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Unexpected212 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Had my 20 week anomally scan today and everything was look good with baby measuring spot on...no abnormalities detected. So relieved.
> 
> Hope you are all well x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

jenkb123 said:


> I have not posted in this thread for a really long time. I think I started following it in December 2012. I posted more when I first started following it but have just been stalking for a long time.
> 
> My Story: We have been ttc #1 for almost 3 years. I am 38 and my husband is 42. I have only ever had one bfp. It was in Oct of 2012 and it sadly resulted in a m/c. That bfp happened the very first time I took clomid and had a trigger shot. I thought we had found the magic potion but have not had a bfp since then despite numerous attempts using the same procedure. We have gone through the range of infertility treatments. Clomid, femera, trigger shots, follicle tracking, progesterone supplements, many other supplements, cut gluten, dairy and more recently sugar from my diet to reduce inflammation from my body, etc, etc. Really, I have done everything and anything I could think of. We just finished our second IUI this cycle. We are currently on the waiting list for IVF (would likely start next round if this was another bfn). We fall into the "unexplained infertility" category which is incredibly frustrating as some of you know first hand.
> 
> Yesterday I was certain that I was out. It appeared that af was arriving early (at 11dpo) as I had a bit of brown spotting. This is typically how af starts. I was certain that this month was another bfn and had the discussion with my husband about what to do next month (start ivf or try one more iui). We had better numbers this month for the sperm count in the iui, the timing seemed better. I had been feeling pretty hopeful. I was devastated that this was another failure.
> 
> I was expecting af to be here full force this morning. Instead the spotting seemed to be gone. I decided to do another test (ic). I thought maybe I could see a faint hint of a line (but I was sure it was just me seeing what I wanted to see). I decided to use a different test. I had a Shoppers Drug Mart brand (early detection) test. I never poas I always use a cup and dip. I had saved it so I dipped the Shoppers Test. Jumped in the shower and when I got out (it was about 3 mins) there was a + sign. It was still a pretty faint second line. But it was clearly a second line. I tried to take pictures. Didn't get a great one but I will post it. I really need opinions.
> 
> I have been cheering on all of you on over the past year and a half. I havent posted very often but I feel like I know you all. In the time I have been stalking I have seen many exciting bfps, babies born and heartbreaking losses. I just want you all to know that even if it seems like it will never happen it still can. I just hope this month is that time for me. Dont give up hope!!

Wow, SOOOOO exciting!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

mariahsmom - that is really tough. :( I hate when doctors don't follow through with what they say they will do. I had to leave a fantastic GP behind when we moved and so far I haven't been overly impressed with the one we have but family doctors are so hard to find here that I'm grateful we have one at all. I would definitely stand up for yourselves to this doctor. I'd suggest being very firm but not too confrontational (even though you have every right) as that might get their backs up. You want them on your side! I know doctors have to keep a certain distance otherwise their jobs would drive them batty but yeah, these are our children. I wish they took it more seriously.

unexpected - congrats on the good scan. :) Another hurdle passed. 

jen - congrats on the bfp!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

dsemcho - that was a fantastic find! I hope you need them really, really soon! ;)

afm - just truckin' along. It's 8 months now. "Only" 8 more weeks until D-day. I hope I don't go too over. Already feel huge and uncomfortable. Need help getting off the couch! LOL DS is entering his "terrifying threes" a bit early but he's such a happy, go-lucky kid that it really is tame in comparison to some others. We're trying to take it all in stride. Still putting off the potty training as the first two efforts were utter disasters (tantrums, screams of terror at the mere mention of "potty", etc). I guess he's just not ready but I was hoping to not have to get two sets of diapers. Oh well.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ESwemba84 said:


> I'm here and lurking.....
> 
> Just getting ready to move, which involves repainting, packing, and shopping (I'm definitely not complaining about the last part!).
> 
> I have a lot going on:
> 
> -I turn 30 tomorrow
> -hysteroscopy on April 10th
> -moving day is April 11th
> 
> I'll just be glad when all of this is over. I feel like positive changes are on the way!:flower:

So sorry i missed your birthday ES! Happy Belated Birthday sweetie!!! :hugs:

Good luck on your hysteroscopy.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm so far behind, I don't think I'll ever catch up now. Hope all the LOs are feeling 100% soon. It's awful when babies are sick. :(
> 
> brunette :hugs: hope you can catch a break soon.
> 
> ES I agree, positive things definitely happening for you soon. Good luck with the move.
> 
> AFM, had my 8 week ob appt today (first one). It went well. :cloud9: I actually thought I'd be more giddy about it, so I feel bad that right now I don't really feel much of anything. Maybe it hasn't sunk in yet? They did an u/s, so I got to see my cute lil blob. I wish I had taken better mental notes of how the baby looked, but I was so zeroed in on trying to see the heartbeat. Dr didn't try to figure BPM, but he pointed out the "flicker" to us a couple of times. And he made sure there was just one since this was a medicated cycle. ;) Now my parents can stop teasing me about twins or triplets.  I go back April 28.

Yay Eye, i'm so so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> mariahsmom - that is really tough. :( I hate when doctors don't follow through with what they say they will do. I had to leave a fantastic GP behind when we moved and so far I haven't been overly impressed with the one we have but family doctors are so hard to find here that I'm grateful we have one at all. I would definitely stand up for yourselves to this doctor. I'd suggest being very firm but not too confrontational (even though you have every right) as that might get their backs up. You want them on your side! I know doctors have to keep a certain distance otherwise their jobs would drive them batty but yeah, these are our children. I wish they took it more seriously.
> 
> unexpected - congrats on the good scan. :) Another hurdle passed.
> 
> jen - congrats on the bfp!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> dsemcho - that was a fantastic find! I hope you need them really, really soon! ;)
> 
> afm - just truckin' along. It's 8 months now. "Only" 8 more weeks until D-day. I hope I don't go too over. Already feel huge and uncomfortable. Need help getting off the couch! LOL DS is entering his "terrifying threes" a bit early but he's such a happy, go-lucky kid that it really is tame in comparison to some others. We're trying to take it all in stride. Still putting off the potty training as the first two efforts were utter disasters (tantrums, screams of terror at the mere mention of "potty", etc). I guess he's just not ready but I was hoping to not have to get two sets of diapers. Oh well.

Thanx Starry you're so right and we did exactly what you said. We went right to the Doctors office and demanded an early appt and they agreed!! :) things have worked out well.

OMG u r 8 months already??? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Little_one said:


> Oh Mariah's Mom that's seriously shit!! I can't blame you both for being furious, but please try to relax and take it easy the stress isn't good for you or that little bean! Run yourself a nice bubble bath and enjoy, you can't change anything immediately so try not to get to wound up about it all.
> 
> By the way my friend who had her stitch done had it removed today!! She's due in a few weeks time Hun and they are so thrilled with how the whole pregnancy had gone. I assure you know your little bubs is safe and sound in there.
> 
> Oh my word congrats on your BFP!! So thrilled after all this time you gor your rainbow! That's a lovely looking line to me, have you tested since?
> 
> Unexpected : SO glad the 20 week scan went so well!! So happy little lady is doing so well.
> 
> Please someone remind me WHYYY I was looking forward to AF xx

Your stories always give me much hope...THANKS :hugs: I definitely took your advice and RELAXED!!! I'm so much calmer now


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Mariah's Mom that is AWFUL I'd be really upset too
> 
> I hope they get their asses into gear and sort it out
> 
> Thinking of you *hugs*

Thanks huh!! Everything is straightened out now...Thanks for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Finally crosshairs!

I have a note on my chart for EWCM on CD27 as I had a little bit then so I'm either 3 or 6DPO. Hopefully 6DPO because I've booked my bloods for Monday! 

I shouldn't be allowed exercise. I've somehow managed to pull or trap a muscle in my back near my ribs so it hurts to turn. I'm useless :rofl:


----------



## DSemcho

Starry Night said:


> dsemcho - that was a fantastic find! I hope you need them really, really soon! ;)
> 
> afm - just truckin' along. It's 8 months now. "Only" 8 more weeks until D-day. I hope I don't go too over. Already feel huge and uncomfortable. Need help getting off the couch! LOL DS is entering his "terrifying threes" a bit early but he's such a happy, go-lucky kid that it really is tame in comparison to some others. We're trying to take it all in stride. Still putting off the potty training as the first two efforts were utter disasters (tantrums, screams of terror at the mere mention of "potty", etc). I guess he's just not ready but I was hoping to not have to get two sets of diapers. Oh well.

Thanks Starry. My DH said I'm crazy, but that he understood my thinking lol.

Omg I can't believe yours is going to be here so soon!!!!! Time sure has flown by because I remember being on other threads with you.


----------



## eyemom

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA lately. Feels selfish, but lil update on me....

Yesterday morning we had a bit of a scare. Spotted a tiny bit of blood on underwear and one time a tiny streak on TP. (I actually wonder if there wasn't a little in my underwear on Thursday too, but if there was, it was really scant and my underwear was kind of dark beige in color, so I couldn't tell for sure.) Anyway, I cancelled my afternoon patients and phoned the nurse on call. Apparently the Dr's notes say that, at this stage in pregnancy, if bleeding occurs, I need to be seen within 24 hours. Since these things have to happen over the weekend, that meant a trip to the ER. In the time I was at the hospital, no more bleeding happened. Got an ultrasound, and thank God we were able to see a perfect baby with a perfect heartbeat. They did diagnose a small subchorionic hemorrhage though. The ER Dr said basically for me it means don't take up Crossfit or weight lifting, and don't lift more than 25 lbs, but it is higher risk (how much higher I can't get a clear answer from Dr Google). I will hopefully find out more when I can discuss with my obgyn's office on Monday. Apparently these things can resolve on their own, so that is what we are hoping and praying for.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

eyemom said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA lately. Feels selfish, but lil update on me....
> 
> Yesterday morning we had a bit of a scare. Spotted a tiny bit of blood on underwear and one time a tiny streak on TP. (I actually wonder if there wasn't a little in my underwear on Thursday too, but if there was, it was really scant and my underwear was kind of dark beige in color, so I couldn't tell for sure.) Anyway, I cancelled my afternoon patients and phoned the nurse on call. Apparently the Dr's notes say that, at this stage in pregnancy, if bleeding occurs, I need to be seen within 24 hours. Since these things have to happen over the weekend, that meant a trip to the ER. In the time I was at the hospital, no more bleeding happened. Got an ultrasound, and thank God we were able to see a perfect baby with a perfect heartbeat. They did diagnose a small subchorionic hemorrhage though. The ER Dr said basically for me it means don't take up Crossfit or weight lifting, and don't lift more than 25 lbs, but it is higher risk (how much higher I can't get a clear answer from Dr Google). I will hopefully find out more when I can discuss with my obgyn's office on Monday. Apparently these things can resolve on their own, so that is what we are hoping and praying for.

Hey Eye, thanks for the update because I was just thinking about you. I'm sorry you had that little scare but thankful that your doctor included that note in your chart. One of my friends had the same thing happen to her. The doctor just monitored her closely and YES they can resolve on their own. My friends situation was a different outcome but that was only because her doctor advised her that hers went away, but later on another doctor discovered that it was still there and growing! Your doctor sounds like he is on top of things so I'm sure you are in good hands. Fx'd huh :hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

Eyemom - Sorry to hear you had a scare. The fact baby looked great with a heartbeat is fab. I'm sure it will resolve itself. x

Mariahs Mom- When are you finding out the gender?!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> Eyemom - Sorry to hear you had a scare. The fact baby looked great with a heartbeat is fab. I'm sure it will resolve itself. x
> 
> Mariahs Mom- When are you finding out the gender?!

I find out on the 15th :happydance: So excited!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

So excited to hear what your having :)


----------



## Starry Night

eyemom - glad things are OK with baby. I had a massive SCH with my son's pregnancy and that was very stressful. Glad yours is small. Try to avoid Dr Google on this one. It won't be helpful, trust me. There is a terrific support group thread for SCH in the Pregnancy Group & Discussion Forum. I practically lived on that thread while I was pregnant with DS. And as big as mine was, it did resolve on its own too.

I will say that I did come across one medical journal study on the internet that showed that sCH does increase the risks for certain things, the odds of having a healthy, full-term baby are nearly identical to a normal pregnancy. I think it's down to 94% vs 98% or something like that. I found it very encouraging. My son certainly was full term and healthy.

brunette - what are your upcoming blood tests for? Is it OK if you do get pregnant this month or did the doctor tell you not to try?


----------



## eyemom

Thanks so much Starry. Yeah I have seen a number of things that are really encouraging, and some things that are really scary. I did post in that thread you mentioned earlier, so I'll be following that. I wish I knew how small is "small," but it's on my list of questions for my Dr. And I guess mine is small now, but it could get bigger before it gets smaller? That's great that yours resolved. Can I ask what your restrictions were when yours was diagnosed?


----------



## Starry Night

I was on bed rest and had to stay home from work (I was full time at the time) as I had lots of bleeding. It was like a moderate period with the occasional gush (filling the toilet and small clots). I could get up to go the bathroom or get a drink but I noticed that even sitting up increased the blood flow so I was lying down most of the time. It also just hurt way too much to sit up. I even ate lying down. I was going to be taken off bed rest around 14 weeks which was over the holidays so I went maternity shopping and at the end of the day I had another huge gush so was written off of work for the rest of the pregnancy. 

I ended up with a partial placenta abruption so was on modified bed rest until it healed into scar tissue at about 26 weeks when I could return to normal activity. I was seeing a high risk specialist alongside my regular OB and the specialist was always reassuring me that the odds were in my favour. I was also forbidden from driving or even riding in a car unless absolutely necessary. But my SCH was large.

I also had uterine notching which meant the blood flow to the parts of the placenta that were still working was compromised.

There is a reason our DS is our "miracle rainbow".


----------



## eyemom

Wow! So glad you got your beautiful happy ending.

I wish I knew the measurements of mine, but I don't know. The bleeding was just over the course of a few hours, at least Saturday's incident. And it was a teeny tiny bit. Like little streaks in mucus. I put on a pad for "just in case," but I didn't really even need a pantyliner. Today I'm mildly crampy, but I don't know if that's uterine expansion, the fact that I had my cervix checked yesterday, or the SCH.

I have read online about bed rest, which really terrifies me. Because I will somehow do whatever I must because this baby's health is paramount. But I'm self-employed. I have no time-off benefits, even after baby is here. Whatever time I take off work is however much time I think I can go without an income. DH works, but we can't make it on his income alone. My student loans alone are $1200 a month. I guess I'd put them in deferment if I had to. As it is now though, I think they are just going to tell me to "take it easy." Which is hard, but I'll do it. Just praying I can resume normal activity at some point because my house is a total wreck (like I'm sure no one here is fathoming how bad it really is) and I'm finally motivated to work on it. It's just stressful.

Also scared that it's an active bleed and getting bigger. And it's good that I'm not bleeding a lot...or is it? Is it worse if all the blood collects inside and gets in the way?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eye I'm so glad everything is ok. I speak to a girl who has that. Hers was quite big. She bled a lot. She's now due in a couple of weeks :)

Starry I've already had 8 lots of bloods done for Karyotyping etc, those results should be back in about 4 weeks. Today's bloods are for progesterone. 

The Doctor who confirmed our last miscarriage wanted us to take a 12 week break, we aren't up for that. When we went to the hospital to start testing the new Doctor never mentioned taking a break. We decided that we could handle a 6 week break but somehow it never happened and we accidentally ended up having unprotected sex the day before and the day of ovulation this month. I've had no symptoms and my chart does t look like one of my BFP charts so should be ok!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Starry Night said:


> I was on bed rest and had to stay home from work (I was full time at the time) as I had lots of bleeding. It was like a moderate period with the occasional gush (filling the toilet and small clots). I could get up to go the bathroom or get a drink but I noticed that even sitting up increased the blood flow so I was lying down most of the time. It also just hurt way too much to sit up. I even ate lying down. I was going to be taken off bed rest around 14 weeks which was over the holidays so I went maternity shopping and at the end of the day I had another huge gush so was written off of work for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> I ended up with a partial placenta abruption so was on modified bed rest until it healed into scar tissue at about 26 weeks when I could return to normal activity. I was seeing a high risk specialist alongside my regular OB and the specialist was always reassuring me that the odds were in my favour. I was also forbidden from driving or even riding in a car unless absolutely necessary. But my SCH was large.
> 
> I also had uterine notching which meant the blood flow to the parts of the placenta that were still working was compromised.
> 
> There is a reason our DS is our "miracle rainbow".

Wow that's soo scary but I'm glad you had a successful ending. I had a friend who had one and it didn't end well so I see why you call it your miracle baby. I hear often that they resolve on their own so your story is living proof that there is not always a horrible ending :hugs: Dr. Google will leave you to believe THE WORST!


----------



## DSemcho

eyemom said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA lately. Feels selfish, but lil update on me....
> 
> Yesterday morning we had a bit of a scare. Spotted a tiny bit of blood on underwear and one time a tiny streak on TP. (I actually wonder if there wasn't a little in my underwear on Thursday too, but if there was, it was really scant and my underwear was kind of dark beige in color, so I couldn't tell for sure.) Anyway, I cancelled my afternoon patients and phoned the nurse on call. Apparently the Dr's notes say that, at this stage in pregnancy, if bleeding occurs, I need to be seen within 24 hours. Since these things have to happen over the weekend, that meant a trip to the ER. In the time I was at the hospital, no more bleeding happened. Got an ultrasound, and thank God we were able to see a perfect baby with a perfect heartbeat. They did diagnose a small subchorionic hemorrhage though. The ER Dr said basically for me it means don't take up Crossfit or weight lifting, and don't lift more than 25 lbs, but it is higher risk (how much higher I can't get a clear answer from Dr Google). I will hopefully find out more when I can discuss with my obgyn's office on Monday. Apparently these things can resolve on their own, so that is what we are hoping and praying for.

Fx'd that everything is okay!!!



brunettebimbo said:


> Eye I'm so glad everything is ok. I speak to a girl who has that. Hers was quite big. She bled a lot. She's now due in a couple of weeks :)
> 
> Starry I've already had 8 lots of bloods done for Karyotyping etc, those results should be back in about 4 weeks. Today's bloods are for progesterone.
> 
> The Doctor who confirmed our last miscarriage wanted us to take a 12 week break, we aren't up for that. When we went to the hospital to start testing the new Doctor never mentioned taking a break. We decided that we could handle a 6 week break but somehow it never happened and we accidentally ended up having unprotected sex the day before and the day of ovulation this month. I've had no symptoms and my chart does t look like one of my BFP charts so should be ok!


Fx'd you get whatever result you are looking for brunette. I wonder why the other doctor didn't mention a break??



Mariahs Mom said:


> Unexpected212 said:
> 
> 
> Eyemom - Sorry to hear you had a scare. The fact baby looked great with a heartbeat is fab. I'm sure it will resolve itself. x
> 
> Mariahs Mom- When are you finding out the gender?!
> 
> I find out on the 15th :happydance: So excited!!!Click to expand...

What are you hoping for????


Nothing new here, except I am having good progression on my OPK's so hopefully O is soon!! Dh has been the one to initiate BD for the past few days and he's been sticking to every other day, which I'm proud of him for that. Today is a big stressful day for him, he tests for his next rank so I have my Fx'd for him lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Mariahs Mom said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I was on bed rest and had to stay home from work (I was full time at the time) as I had lots of bleeding. It was like a moderate period with the occasional gush (filling the toilet and small clots). I could get up to go the bathroom or get a drink but I noticed that even sitting up increased the blood flow so I was lying down most of the time. It also just hurt way too much to sit up. I even ate lying down. I was going to be taken off bed rest around 14 weeks which was over the holidays so I went maternity shopping and at the end of the day I had another huge gush so was written off of work for the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> I ended up with a partial placenta abruption so was on modified bed rest until it healed into scar tissue at about 26 weeks when I could return to normal activity. I was seeing a high risk specialist alongside my regular OB and the specialist was always reassuring me that the odds were in my favour. I was also forbidden from driving or even riding in a car unless absolutely necessary. But my SCH was large.
> 
> I also had uterine notching which meant the blood flow to the parts of the placenta that were still working was compromised.
> 
> There is a reason our DS is our "miracle rainbow".
> 
> Wow that's soo scary but I'm glad you had a successful ending. I had a friend who had one and it didn't end well so I see why you call it your miracle baby. I hear often that they resolve on their own so your story is living proof that there is not always a horrible ending :hugs: Dr. Google will leave you to believe THE WORST!Click to expand...

I did lose a twin with that pregnancy but I have no way of knowing if the SCH caused it or not. The twin didn't show up on my very early scans and I only know it existed because I held it in my hands and the following scan showed an empty sac. I'm actually guessing it was the result of a bad egg and had something wrong with it. My other lost pregnancies had SCHs as well but those babies also had slow growth and low heart beats. I have long cycles and I've read those can increase the likelihood of m/c due to poor egg quality. My running theory is the cycle I conceived DS I had had a double ovulation and DS was the result of the second egg that was still younger and fresher while the twin was from the older, poorer egg.

After my d&c last spring I looked up all sorts of natural ways to improve egg quality so took extra folic acid and fish oil for the 3 months prior to conceiving. Seems it did the trick.

dsemcho - hope you ovulate soon and that you're able to get your sticky bfp!

brunette - good luck with the tests. My GP had told us to wait 2 to 3 months after each m/c to start TTC again but we always ignored that as it takes me that long to get through my first cycle or two. My OB back in my home province only ever said to wait for first AF so that's all I have ever done.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My own Doctor has never said we needed to wait. He said they only ask you to wait for one AF incase you fall pregnant that month so they can date that pregnancy. He said your body won't get pregnant if it isn't ready.


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies, thanks for being here for me when I've needed it, but this seems to be more of a pregnancy conversation than TTC. It's hard on me since I'm still trying for my rainbow. So I think I'm going to move on, but I'm SO happy for all of y'all!
(I'm not bitter at ALL and am glad y'all are so close! Im just having a rough time since we still don't have a baby to show for all of the losses and it's been over a year) 
I wish you all the best!


----------



## Unexpected212

Sorry you feel like you have to move on. There are still a few ladies working on their rainbows here but I totally get how you feel.

Sometimes I think we should start a new thread/pregnancy group for the ladies that have got pregnant but at the same time seems a shame to split a lovely group of people and I love checking in.

*hugs* Wishing you the best and hoping you get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

LeahLou said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for being here for me when I've needed it, but this seems to be more of a pregnancy conversation than TTC. It's hard on me since I'm still trying for my rainbow. So I think I'm going to move on, but I'm SO happy for all of y'all!
> (I'm not bitter at ALL and am glad y'all are so close! Im just having a rough time since we still don't have a baby to show for all of the losses and it's been over a year)
> I wish you all the best!

Leah I'm still here and still trying for my rainbow :(

Hope your ok :hugs: I feel you on the rough time. I'm just so fed up and angry. :cry:


----------



## eyemom

Hi LeahLou. So sorry. I felt the same way in the several months I was in this thread (which I joined after several months of ttc) before my BFP. Sorry to contribute to the way you're feeling. :cry: Really wishing you the best. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

I just know I can be so hurt and angry like you brunette and I don't want to take it out on y'all. But maybe it would be a good idea to make a pregnancy thread and check in on the TTC. 
Thanks ladies.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm still working on mine also. But I like getting to see the ladies get theirs after so long of trying.


----------



## Unexpected212

Well I will stop posting in here as much. So sorry to have been so insensetive to anyone.

Good luck on your journeys and thank you so much for all the support and love ladies xx


----------



## ab75

I'm still here too. I don't mind seeing all you other ladies getting your BFP's, glad that it is happening for you. Onto next cycle for me, hoping for a new baby for the new year lol!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I personally haven't got a problem with hearing about when you get your BFPs and beyond - and I'm probably a very old timer compared to some of you:haha:

If I'm having an off day and I don't want to hear about your updates - I just skim over the posts and then go back to them when I am feeling happier/content/confident:flower:

I can't help reading them mainly and I would say it's encouraging seeing most of you reach your goals and I still have a bit of hope that one day soon it will be me:winkwink:

I remember when Never set this forum up - and one by one ladies have gone on to have their rainbows/little ones so maybe this is a lucky thread so I for one am hanging around (for now) and watching you all get fat:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't mind either. If I'm having a tough day I just skim over :)


----------



## eyemom

I definitely had times where I had to take a break from this thread. I totally get the feeling. I don't think it was like this as much when I joined the thread originally. It's encouraging to a point to see ladies conceiving their rainbows, but after months of it, you just feel more and more left behind.

But you all are part of my bnb family, even when I couldn't always bear to be here, I couldn't stay away. Maybe that's why I'm still selfishly here now. I'll keep the baby talk to a minimum, but I'm still cheering everyone on. :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

LeahLou said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for being here for me when I've needed it, but this seems to be more of a pregnancy conversation than TTC. It's hard on me since I'm still trying for my rainbow. So I think I'm going to move on, but I'm SO happy for all of y'all!
> (I'm not bitter at ALL and am glad y'all are so close! Im just having a rough time since we still don't have a baby to show for all of the losses and it's been over a year)
> I wish you all the best!

Yeah as much as I love the ladies here, I'm in the same boat. Reading about pregnancies and the trials and tribulations of raising babies and toddlers can really hurt when you're still trying for #1. I'm so happy for everyone's success, but I had to stop reading daily or even weekly. Now I just stop in every once in a while.

Got my period today...6 days early. My cycles are getting shorter in general. Ahhh well.


----------



## eyemom

Sorry Kat. Been thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Kat Hi Kat Hi Kat (pleased to see you:hugs:)

My cycles are also getting shorter - what a bummer eh? did you ever try acu I can't remember?:flower:

Do you stalk the other forums that you was on before too? - I can't believe some of the "older" ladies are wanting more - just one would do me fine:wacko:

You sure it's early and not implantation? - fingers crossed it's good news I think we are both long over due some of that!:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm rooting for you all xx


----------



## LeahLou

I hope I didn't give off the wrong vibe! I don't want anyone to change anything for me! It's a great thread and I am very happy for all the bfps and babies! I just need to be around other TTCAL ladies till I do get my sticky bfp then I'll move onto the pregnancy forums so I'm sensitive to the other ladies. But that's just me!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) as one of the near original members of the thread from a year and half ago and having gone through the journey ( well my journey of ttc -BFP-mmc- ttc - BFP -rainbow) its hard to move on when you have gotten to know everyone . It becomes so much more than just a thread , I for one am guilty of loosing sight of the purpose of the thread and using it for more. Of a catch up with everyone on here . I totally understand how insensitive that can be for those still o n their journey towards their rainbows . I would like to stick around and offer my cheer leading skills and support to those ttc but will post elsewhere about the stage of the journey I'm at . 

Goodluck to everyone trying this month :) I'm rooting for you all. 
Kat it is so good to hear from you :)


----------



## Unexpected212

LeahLou said:


> I hope I didn't give off the wrong vibe! I don't want anyone to change anything for me! It's a great thread and I am very happy for all the bfps and babies! I just need to be around other TTCAL ladies till I do get my sticky bfp then I'll move onto the pregnancy forums so I'm sensitive to the other ladies. But that's just me!

No I totally get where you are coming from. I found it hard seeing/being around pregnant women after my M/C or hearing about it on Facebook.

You are right this is a trying to conceive after a loss forum not a pregnancy forum.

I will be around to root for you ladies, and I believe the time will come for all of you.

But I will keep the pregnancy talk/updates out of it.

I agree it could be seen as being insensetive but I've never meant to come across that way.

Like I said maybe we could create a post in the pregnancy groups section and then if people TTC want to pop over they can, and if not then no one is being hurt.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey ladies I have set up a new thread in the pregnancy club forum for everyone . Those who got their BFP or rainbows can keep in touch and share there . That way those Tcc can pop in and out for a catch up and on the days they don't want BFP and baby talk they can avoid ( let's face it we have all been there in this journey where the last thing you want is to hear about someone elses BFP and baby !) equally we can all support those still on the road to their BFP 


Moving on in the journey from Tcc is the name of the thread


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you. That's a brilliant idea. 

I will still be popping in here from time to time to see all the BFP's that will be happening :)


----------



## Unexpected212

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-club/2155109-moving-journey-ttc.html This is the link to the new thread


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks unexpected :) lets have a virtual new thread warming . All invited :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

LeahLou said:


> I hope I didn't give off the wrong vibe! I don't want anyone to change anything for me! It's a great thread and I am very happy for all the bfps and babies! I just need to be around other TTCAL ladies till I do get my sticky bfp then I'll move onto the pregnancy forums so I'm sensitive to the other ladies. But that's just me!

You're perfectly fine...I totally understand...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Unexpected212 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-club/2155109-moving-journey-ttc.html This is the link to the new thread

Great idea...I love it!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Kat S said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, thanks for being here for me when I've needed it, but this seems to be more of a pregnancy conversation than TTC. It's hard on me since I'm still trying for my rainbow. So I think I'm going to move on, but I'm SO happy for all of y'all!
> (I'm not bitter at ALL and am glad y'all are so close! Im just having a rough time since we still don't have a baby to show for all of the losses and it's been over a year)
> I wish you all the best!
> 
> Yeah as much as I love the ladies here, I'm in the same boat. Reading about pregnancies and the trials and tribulations of raising babies and toddlers can really hurt when you're still trying for #1. I'm so happy for everyone's success, but I had to stop reading daily or even weekly. Now I just stop in every once in a while.
> 
> Got my period today...6 days early. My cycles are getting shorter in general. Ahhh well.Click to expand...

Kat I was wondering where you were. I do pop in here but it is mostly to read over everything. I feel bad for sharing stuff that has to do with my rainbow. I'm sorry you got surprised early by AF. What have you been doing for TTC'ing?


----------



## eyemom

ES if you happen to pop in, I'm thinking of you these next couple of days. :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

You ladies are sweet. I know y'all just keep up with each other. I don't want to split y'all up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Urgh, I know we were on a break this month but I still hate that AF is one her way :(


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wonderin said:


> Hi all :) as one of the near original members of the thread from a year and half ago and having gone through the journey ( well my journey of ttc -BFP-mmc- ttc - BFP -rainbow) its hard to move on when you have gotten to know everyone . It becomes so much more than just a thread , I for one am guilty of loosing sight of the purpose of the thread and using it for more. Of a catch up with everyone on here . I totally understand how insensitive that can be for those still o n their journey towards their rainbows . I would like to stick around and offer my cheer leading skills and support to those ttc but will post elsewhere about the stage of the journey I'm at .
> 
> Goodluck to everyone trying this month :) I'm rooting for you all.
> Kat it is so good to hear from you :)

Thanks Left for sticking around. We are like family here and I'm always cheering for everyone. Sorry some feel out the loop, if it was up to me our whole thread would be on baby # 2, but it's not(bummer) good luck ladies


----------



## DSemcho

Guess who has EWCM??? This Girl!!! :D Bring on the booty!!


----------



## eyemom

:hugs: brunette

go go go DS!


----------



## Little_one

Hi you gorgeous lot!
Getting closer to Ovulation and I feel so freakig excited lol. Should be happening some point over this weekend, lots of BD'ing today and tomorrow as my OH is away (Typically!) hahahah. We have had some lovely chilled days these holidays, we went for a nice family lunch today. Little Mia is being so funny she keeps randomly falling asleep in the middle of walking or picking something up and falling over &#55357;&#56836;

A little concerned we have just found out her god mummy has TB, what do I do will she need a BCG done? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a shit week! My Husbands Nan died yesterday. Work are being nobs and AF is guaranteed to arrive. Shit shit shit week!

In kind of brighter news progesterone came back normal. Kinda pissed in a way, I kinda hoped it was that coz it is an easy fix!


----------



## eyemom

brunette :hugs: so sorry to hear.

I kind of understand what you mean. In a sense you're happy that things are looking normal, but on the other hand, you just want answers! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Aw brunette I'm sorry. That does sound like a shit week - I think some ice cream is in order!!


AFM - my softcups came in the mail yesterday so we used it after we BD'ed to keep the baby gravy in. I also had a doctor appointment today, which it went as well as it could have gone. It was just a general Women's Health appointment because I'm at an overseas military base, but luckily the new Women's Health doctor is specifically in Fertility! But she can't actual do any procedures or prescribe anything because of the commander at the hospital here (stupid men). But she did give me some "advice" on what to do for the rest of this cycle.

So according to her I should start progesterone 2 days after I get my LH surge and ten days later I should test for pregnancy. So we will see how it goes this cycle. DH is still taking his Bio-Gro which so far has helped.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

How is everyone doing? I hope well...Just wanted to wish you girls a great day ;)


----------



## Unexpected212

Wishing you all well and hoping this month is your month x


----------



## ab75

Been quiet on here, hope everyone is doing well. 
I'm just waiting to O,hopefully sun,then blood tests next week. Hope i catch the egg for may xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's because the group has split. 

I'm just plodding along. AF arrived as I knew it would. Now just the wait to O!

Hubby's Nan's funeral is a week today then we go on holiday on the Monday so should go by quickly. FF thinks I'll be fertile whilst we are away. FX!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) brunette sorry the witch got ya , she needs to feck off and take a looooong holiday ;) you going anywhere nice on holiday ? 
Ab what blood tests for ? Happy waiting :) 
Isn't it lovely to see sun the last few days have been beautiful not a grey sky in sight !


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are off to Center Parcs at Sherwood Forest :) Really looking forward to it. 

I don't know if I updated in here, progesterone came back normal. 

Would any of you be up for a Facebook Group if I made it closed and only for members of this and the pregnancy thread? Sometimes it's easier to update Facebook!


----------



## ab75

Doc wants to check cd14 bloods for diabetes,thyroid after my chemical in march. I am going to make appt for cd21 to check progesterone xx


----------



## Unexpected212

I'd totally be interested in the Facebook group :)


----------



## eyemom

I'd join if it's you ladies. <3

ab, good luck with all your tests :hugs:

brunette, sorry AF got you. Now, VACATION BABY VACATION BABY VACATION BABY :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've inboxed you both the link. If anyone else would like it inbox me. Let me know your name on Facebook too because I'm only adding people from these 2 threads :) 

I will make the group secret when we are all in :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Hun I just accepted your link - but I think my hubby was signed in on my phone (TB) so please send me another link and I will make sure it is me signed in and not him.

Don't want him knowing what us ladies talk about :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Haha Terry by any chance?

Go back into the inbox and the link is there :)


----------



## garfie

:rofl: that's the one - what a dork I am!!!!

Accepted and joined now:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Laelani

I'm totally interested in the Facebook group! I am on my phone and cannot PM anyone. Can one of you send me the link and I will reply back with my Facebook name. :)


----------



## DSemcho

In my TWW... On 3/4DPO and started Progesterone today (200mg 2x daily) and pineapple slices from 2/3DPO until 9/10DPO (8 days). Testing in 9/10 days and if BFN stopping progesterone to move on to next cycle.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laelani said:


> I'm totally interested in the Facebook group! I am on my phone and cannot PM anyone. Can one of you send me the link and I will reply back with my Facebook name. :)

I sent it :)


----------



## Left wonderin

DS what does pinapple slices do for you ? Never heard of that one before ? I took 5 Brazil nuts per day after ov , supposed to help with implantation and lining . It obviously worked as got pregnant with Sean that cycle ;) but I'd be interested in hearing what the pinapple is for ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's meant to be good for implantation. You take 1DPO to 5DPO usually.


----------



## eyemom

I didn't know that about pineapple or brazil nuts! Wow!

Good luck DS!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> I didn't know that about pineapple or brazil nuts! Wow!
> 
> Good luck DS!

Wow, i just can't believe you're 10 weeks, 3 days pregnant. I'm just so excited for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

ttcbabyisom said:


> Wow, i just can't believe you're 10 weeks, 3 days pregnant. I'm just so excited for you!!! :hugs:

Thanks so much, it's still hard to wrap my brain around too. How are you doing???


----------



## mowat

I'm interested in the Facebook group!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is anyone called Erin? :)


----------



## Starry Night

I never knew that about pineapple and brazil nuts either. I hope it works for you, DS!! Good luck.


----------



## garfie

Come and join us Mowat:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

Pineapple has the enzyme Bromelain in it, especially the core. You are supposed to take a whole pineapple, remove the skin and cut it into either 8's or 16's. you are supposed to eat it once a day from 1/2DPO - 9/10DPO and it thins our your blood, and causes it all to go to your uterus and is supposed to promote implantation. I'm on my third day eating it. I didn't know abuot the brazil nuts, but unfortunately I can't get any here!!

Since last cycle we figured out how to get me pregnant, it is now my job to figure out how to keep me pregnant lol. And luckily with the job I just got it'll be completely unstressful :D


----------



## eyemom

That's so interesting. Congrats on the new job. :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sorry I don't have FB. I think I'm the only loser who doesn't have FB haha


----------



## garfie

Happy Easter ladies - look what mr bunny brought me I know I have a long long long way to go (hopefully) but today I'm happily pregnant
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tricia173

Garfie! That is soooo exciting, congrats lady you deserve it! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations I have everything crossed for you and sending sticky dust and good vibes your way xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've said it on Facebook but I'll say it again. Congratulations :)


----------



## Starry Night

:wohoo: So pleased for you, garfie!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Fi I've done my celebration dance on another thread but I am so so pleased for you :)) Mr Easter bunny you ROCK !:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: 

Lol just thought of something the EASTER BUNNY brought your and Becks BFP and guess who is bringing your BABIES :xmas6::xmas6:

Lol


----------



## eyemom

garfie said:


> Happy Easter ladies - look what mr bunny brought me I know I have a long long long way to go (hopefully) but today I'm happily pregnant

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeee~! Garfie I'm so happy. I saw on facebook first and had to pop in. I'm just so elated for you. This has to be your sticky bean! <3 <3

Happy Easter!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations garfie xx
mariahs mom, i don't have fb either lol xx


----------



## MamaTex

garfie said:


> Happy Easter ladies - look what mr bunny brought me I know I have a long long long way to go (hopefully) but today I'm happily pregnant

Wow garfie! I know this means the world. I want to cry for you.

:hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

garfie said:


> Happy Easter ladies - look what mr bunny brought me I know I have a long long long way to go (hopefully) but today I'm happily pregnant

OMG congrats I'm so happy for u :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Hi ladies

A lot of you won't know me,but I was one of the original members of this group...although my journey is over,I still regularly pop back to have a read and see how some of the ladies are getting on.

I just wanted to write tonight to say an absolutely huge congratulations to garfie on getting your bfp...this is your rainbow,I just know it...you were so supportive of me in my journey, and always so positive, and you deserve this so much xxx

A big hi to never, too! You're the leading lady,and it still makes me smile to think how I couldn't have gotten through it all without people like you there for me every step of the way!xxx

Sweetz,if you're reading this,congratulations on your next little one <3

To all the other ladies I've not been lucky enough to meet before,a big hello and keep going...after going through a loss and a lot of heartache, the light at the end of the tunnel when you finally reach it is the most amazing thing in the world xxxxxx


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Happy Easter ladies - look what mr bunny brought me I know I have a long long long way to go (hopefully) but today I'm happily pregnant




lpjkp said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> A lot of you won't know me,but I was one of the original members of this group...although my journey is over,I still regularly pop back to have a read and see how some of the ladies are getting on.
> 
> I just wanted to write tonight to say an absolutely huge congratulations to garfie on getting your bfp...this is your rainbow,I just know it...you were so supportive of me in my journey, and always so positive, and you deserve this so much xxx
> 
> A big hi to never, too! You're the leading lady,and it still makes me smile to think how I couldn't have gotten through it all without people like you there for me every step of the way!xxx
> 
> Sweetz,if you're reading this,congratulations on your next little one <3
> 
> To all the other ladies I've not been lucky enough to meet before,a big hello and keep going...after going through a loss and a lot of heartache, the light at the end of the tunnel when you finally reach it is the most amazing thing in the world xxxxxx

GARFIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ::happydance: :happydance: YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! CONGRATS GURLIE!!! This is your time!!! So over the moon for you!! You deserve this and more!!! OMG!!! I'm so excited!!! I was hanging around popping in and out waiting on ya!!!! I wasn't going to leave until I was here to jump up and down for Fiona's BFP!!!!!! Garfie my day has gotten better now!!! Now STICK BABY STICK bc mommy is not giving up on ya!!! :hugs:

Lpjkp: :kiss: :hugs: :winkwink: that was the most sweetest thing I've heard in a long time. My eyes literally just watered up (I knowww,I'm a wimp) Lpjkp I do believe we all leaned on eachother bc yal gals were everything to me, my whole life revolved around being able to get on here and chat with you ladies!!! I so miss everyone old and new. My heart is smiling so hard now bc I got to see Lpjkp hasn't forgotten ab me!!! (All smiles :kiss: )

Hello to everyone FX for everyone on your phase in this journey!!! Yal ladies are absolutely amazing!!! I love popping in to read and see that you all are not giving up, you're fighting what's rightfully yours!!! Hold your head up ladies, sometimes the things you want most is the hardest to get....and I know that bc he's (my 1 year old) is sleeping right here besides me. And to this day I am still in awe and amazement that he is all mine!! I really do have to pinch myself sometimes it's so surreal! But my time has expired for the moment, rooting all you ladies on!!!!! Don't give up, you deserve it all!!!!


----------



## Live42day

Yes...please add me. I'm new here, I had a MC, in March, and I'm feeling a bit crampy on and off for 2 days now and was nauseous for a bit few days ago, So I've been testing...but nothing yet, fingers +


----------



## brunettebimbo

What lovely updates. Thanks Girls :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Live42day said:


> Yes...please add me. I'm new here, I had a MC, in March, and I'm feeling a bit crampy on and off for 2 days now and was nauseous for a bit few days ago, So I've been testing...but nothing yet, fingers +

Welcome to this awesome group of ladies!!!! Sorry ab your mc hope you get your BFP SOON!!!! Fingers and toes always crossed for you and everyone afar!!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

garfie said:


> Happy Easter ladies - look what mr bunny brought me I know I have a long long long way to go (hopefully) but today I'm happily pregnant

AAAHHHHHHH GARFIE!!!! :happydance::hugs::happydance::cloud9:
I am so excited for you! I know this is what you have been waiting for! What a wonderful Easter gift from the Big Bunny! :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

GARFIIEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have EVERYTHING crossed for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey Girls,

I have an Alyson and an Erin requested to join the Facebook Group. Is it any of you? If anyone else wants to join message me with your name and I will send you the link. :D

Hope your all ok :)


----------



## Little_one

Girls sending my sister over this evening, her doctor is useless!! Has given her no information regarding polysistic ovaries at all (it's been confirmed) he told her everyone is the same and nothing he can do to help her. 
She's on Metformin and also Clomine as of today! Just wondered if any of you girls can help her out? 
So happy to see these BFP's!! We've decided to put baby making on hold for a while! I'm happy with this have lots to focus on. Hope your all okay!! XXX


----------



## ab75

10dpo


----------



## MamaTex

ab75 said:


> 10dpo
> View attachment 759773

Oh wow. Congrats ab!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Unexpected212

Congrats!!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a strong line. Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats ab75!!! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I thought I ovulated CD14 but I think FF friend will put it at CD18!

Depending on my chart And if I get cross hairs for CD18 I will test on 12th May.


----------



## ab75

Good luck BB xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Brunette why do you think that ? Looks like cd 14 to me ??


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've done a manuel override on my chart for now and see what happens. My boobs started hurting on CD15 which usually happens after O. Since charting I've never had sore boobs before O! I guess I will see what happens in 5 days. If no AF or BFP I'll remove the override and listen to FF. :lol:


----------



## Left wonderin

Brunette that chart of yours is looking good :) fxd for you this month xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :)


----------



## eyemom

I'm late in congratulating you ab75, but wanted to say congrats! That's a pretty nice strong line for only 10 dpo! Woo hoo! :happydance:

brunette, good luck! :dust:

cheering for you all!


----------



## KylasBaby

Can I join? I'll be testing in about mid June!


----------



## Bushmumma

Id like to join I will be testing at the end of the month or beginning of next month :)... Sticky baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi welcome bush and kyla . You have stumbled upon a very supportive thread :) wish you both all the best for this month xxxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks left :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Thank you. This is my first cycle trying since my D&C. My cycle should start around May 10th or so. So I should be testing the first week of June or so.


----------



## carlandjane

Hi may I join. 
We lost our baby at 7 weeks but didnt find out until 11 weeks and then miscarried naturally at what should have been 12 weeks. That was mid april. 4 days after the miscarriage I got my first negative pregnancy test. 
I got a positive ovulation test on friday just gone, so hoping we have managed to catch a super sticky bean. I had the worst ovulation pain ive ever felt as well so dont know if thats a sign or not. 
We have two children already which were both planned but I never really monitored or tested for anything so Im quite nervous this month. I guess time will tell!! 

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust

The ladies here are lovely and supportive xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi Jane and unexpected :)..

Jane wishing you all the best this month darlin'. 

Thanks Kyla hoping this brings us all a sticky bean!!


----------



## eyemom

Welcome to the new ladies. Sorry you find yourself here, but the ladies here are truly wonderful and supportive. Big hugs to you all. :dust:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I'm so late, congrats Ab75...so happy for you!!!

Welcome to all the new ladies, also I'm soooo sorry for your losses! You've come to the right place and I can't wait to get to know you ladies :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies. 

Welcome to the new ladies, you found a great groups of ladies. I would scroll back and do more personals but that is just too many pages for my brain to handle. Just know even though I'm not physically here as much, you ladies have a special place in my heart.

I know I have been MIA for quite some time now. Things are ok. My father passed on March 27th, peacefully. I have not grieved completely yet, as docs said stressing too much is not a good thing so I'm trying to stay calm....for now. I'm on proges. shots weekly now. Just had an ultrasound and they said everything looks perfect tg. He is close to 4lbs now, 135BPM...everything right on schedule. Just got the crib so slowly things are coming together. It has just been tiring.

I hope all are doing well and much love.


----------



## Left wonderin

SWeetz 31 weeks :) its so nice to hear from you :) delighted things are going well and I'm so sorry to hear about your dad passing xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Xan the man is only beautiful :) he was one of the first babies journeys I followed . Its great to see him :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Sweetz. So sorry for your loss xx

It is lovely to hear from you. Glad all is well with the littlest man and what a cutie your little boy is :)

Hope things continue to progress smoothly with the pregnancy for you xx


----------



## MamaTex

Interesting to see how this thread evolves! Just popping in to say hi to the new ladies and hey, how ya doing to the old ones!! Anyone testing the first part of this month?


----------



## Sweetz33

Spoiler

approx 4lbs, 135 BPM &#128149;


----------



## mowat

So nice to hear from you Sweetz! Glad to hear this pregnancy is coming along so well.

So sorry to hear of your loss---make sure you try to take some time to grieve eventually.


----------



## brunettebimbo

MamaTex said:


> Interesting to see how this thread evolves! Just popping in to say hi to the new ladies and hey, how ya doing to the old ones!! Anyone testing the first part of this month?

I might be. Depends on my chart. AF due on Monday. 

Sweetz it's nice to hear from you, sorry to hear of your loss. So glad your pregnancy is going well, lovely scan picture!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sweetz33 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies, you found a great groups of ladies. I would scroll back and do more personals but that is just too many pages for my brain to handle. Just know even though I'm not physically here as much, you ladies have a special place in my heart.
> 
> I know I have been MIA for quite some time now. Things are ok. My father passed on March 27th, peacefully. I have not grieved completely yet, as docs said stressing too much is not a good thing so I'm trying to stay calm....for now. I'm on proges. shots weekly now. Just had an ultrasound and they said everything looks perfect tg. He is close to 4lbs now, 135BPM...everything right on schedule. Just got the crib so slowly things are coming together. It has just been tiring.
> 
> I hope all are doing well and much love.
> 
> View attachment 761887

Hey Sweetz, sorry for your loss. Take it one day at a time...

So AF to hear that the preg is progressing as it should. I'm on progesterone shots as well...


----------



## carlandjane

How soon after ovulation can you realistically test? I have the super early sticks, just wondering if its worth me testing or just waiting it out. I hate waiting. lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I've seen people get BFPs at 10DPO. I haven't got one until 11/12DPO.


----------



## Unexpected212

I've always tested from 7dpo but it drove me mad squinting at them. Realistically I'd test from 8dpo but not expect a clear answer till 10/11dpo
Always find this chart interesting

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10


----------



## KylasBaby

I got my bfp with my MMC at 6dpo. It was super early.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I'm going to start tomorrow at 10DPO depending what my chart does!


----------



## Sweetz33

With Xan I got a + at 6dpo, this one I was 16dpo before I got a +. All depends...


----------



## brunettebimbo

I caved. 

FMU https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/323DB056-9B90-4B95-A2AB-7DF03100E457_zpsd5wqroun.jpg

About 10th wee of the day after drinking lots
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/F45DC3E3-CED0-4122-B650-E6AC89695EF7_zpsvazhj8h4.jpg

6pm wee
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/BFB62AAD-C247-409A-BB55-75D611C9208F_zpsiizmffcf.jpg

I'm so excited but so scared!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations again bb xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you.


----------



## Left wonderin

How did doc apt go ?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3xM93rXbY

Happy Mother's Day to all the mommy's here!

Also...


----------



## Bushmumma

Hello ladies!! I have downloaded an app by the name of Ovia it's telling me I'm at my most fertile part of cycle, it gives a score of 9.5 today and 10 tomorrow. I dtd last night and plan to again for Mother's Day! Also it's telling me that my testing day is in 13 days looks as though I'm on my first ever countdown to a possible pregnancy, I am so so so exited about it :)..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Left wonderin said:


> How did doc apt go ?

He prescribed me 5mg of Folic Acid and 75mg Dispersible Aspirin. He has also referred me to the hospital. Fingers crossed this is our rainbow baby!


----------



## Bushmumma

Praying it most surely is burnette!!


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Hello ladies!! I have downloaded an app by the name of Ovia it's telling me I'm at my most fertile part of cycle, it gives a score of 9.5 today and 10 tomorrow. I dtd last night and plan to again for Mother's Day! Also it's telling me that my testing day is in 13 days looks as though I'm on my first ever countdown to a possible pregnancy, I am so so so exited about it :)..

I used that app too, although im on my first month using it and my cycles are longer so it said i was most fertile about 2 days before i actually ovulated so hopefully itll get more accurate as time goes on. I love updating it though as it keeps track of everything and more!! 

Im 7/8DPO today and did a test but it was negative, am keeping my fingers crossed but I dont hold out too much hope as it is a month since my miscarriage. Ho hum. :coffee:


----------



## Bushmumma

Jane- yes it's great with the amount of info it takes and works out for you, glad someone else is using it too :). Don't put yourself out yet though you just never know darlin'. I'm feeling different today, very gasy, nipples are a bit tender and feeling a little "different" in my belly. Not sure what it is but I've not noticed it before... Pretty sure I've O already as my cm is back to being thickish like school glue.. 
Well guess we just wait it out :) xo


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Jane- yes it's great with the amount of info it takes and works out for you, glad someone else is using it too :). Don't put yourself out yet though you just never know darlin'. I'm feeling different today, very gasy, nipples are a bit tender and feeling a little "different" in my belly. Not sure what it is but I've not noticed it before... Pretty sure I've O already as my cm is back to being thickish like school glue..
> Well guess we just wait it out :) xo

Me too im trumping like a trooper at the moment lol i am secretly optimistic but petrified at the same time. I wish we could just change colour as soon as we conceive or something, although both our girls were planned we never really tried or charted but this time everything is different! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

FXD jane darlin right back at ya! 
I'm not scared yet but sure I'll be shitting myself lol!! So what's your testing date again? I'm in about a week and a bit 12 days to go!!!


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> FXD jane darlin right back at ya!
> I'm not scared yet but sure I'll be shitting myself lol!! So what's your testing date again? I'm in about a week and a bit 12 days to go!!!

I tested this morning but im only 8-9 dpo lol Im just impatient!!! Really I should test about weds/thurs!


----------



## Unexpected212

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Bushmumma

Jane, I'm not going to test till testing date, I'm sure you'll be seeing a BFP soon... It's amazing how one day can make all the difference! 

Thanks unexpected :) I'm pretty excited and feeling good about this cycle :)


----------



## Kat S

Popping in after another dreaded Mother's Day in which I am still Not a Mother. So I guess you can tell by that thought that I am still not pregnant. Spent the day thinking about my lost baby girl and all the memories we might have had. Sad and pathetic, I know. It's hard thinking that pregnancy was probably my last chance. Makes it hard to move on and get over it.


----------



## KylasBaby

So rather than gearing up to bring on AF, my body decided to ovulate instead. Almost positive opk this morning so I should ovulate today or tomorrow. My donor and I are doing a donation tomorrow for FX I catch that egg. I wasn't prepared for all of this. I was prepared for AF. I just hope I don't ovulate until tomorrow and I actually have a chance.


----------



## mowat

Oh Kat, I know how hard Mother's Day is. Are you not going to try IVF? I was thinking you were going to be starting soon. We could be IVF buddies! Still trying to be cheerful, but it's hard.

Hi all, I'm still around, just not much to say anymore.


----------



## Bushmumma

I so hope you catch that egg miss Kyla!!!! 

I have a very very light tinge in my cm today... Not sure what this means though.. ?


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks. Meeting with my donor today. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Bushmumma

Can't wait to hear!! FXD it flows well :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks. All we need is one little swimmer.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes ma'am, the Ian Thorpe of :spermy: :rofl:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Good luck ladies!!!

*Hugs* Kat

Mowat I hope IVF goes well for u!


----------



## KylasBaby

So today didn't happen. Onto next month


----------



## carlandjane

Had a BFN this morning, this afternoon Ive had a tiny salmon pink discharge amongst normal CM so not sure what to make of that. Bought another pair of tests today aswell in case the ones Ive got are duds lol. I figured Ill test using two different ones tomorrow and see what shows. Got a bit frustrated with myself about everything this morning but snapped out of it once someone knocked at the door! Im so impatient. 
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Jane, I had a very light tinged cm yesterday but nothing today just creamy cm.. I am at 6/7dpo today leaning more towards the 7 and holding hope :)... 
How many dpo are you now?


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Jane, I had a very light tinged cm yesterday but nothing today just creamy cm.. I am at 6/7dpo today leaning more towards the 7 and holding hope :)...
> How many dpo are you now?

I'm 11/12 dpo now. Had a tinged bit yesterday like implantation but I don't feel like it's going to be my month xx


----------



## Bushmumma

I feeling positive about this month, hold out huni you never know!! I'm wishing I could test now but just don't want to be happy until after af date so think I'll stick to testing on 26th :)


----------



## carlandjane

Today is my wedding anniversary and I got a present! 
Shame its my stupid period... Im out this month then! Am gutted and in agony, this is my first period since my mc though so I guess its going to be different, amazingly though its bang on time which is unusual for me! Silly random insides. 
Im not sure how I feel right now, part of me feels like I shouldnt carry on trying for a while. I guess hormones arent helping. Its like im being punished, miscarry the same day my sister gives birth and get my first period on my wedding anniversary. If there is a god he has a weird sense of humour.


----------



## Unexpected212

Happy Anniversary and sorry to hear the witch got you :(

My first period after my miscarriage was particularly heavy and horrible but I got pregnant the cycle after that so don't give up hope *Hugs*


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes, not very funny is he!! Well good thing is AF is here which means you can try again this cycle.... Hold on in there, when you feel like falling I'll catch ya :). It'll be ok sweetie :)


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Yes, not very funny is he!! Well good thing is AF is here which means you can try again this cycle.... Hold on in there, when you feel like falling I'll catch ya :). It'll be ok sweetie :)

Thanks, im iin bloomin agony today, feel like my insides are falling out! :haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh sweetie :hugs: I'm sorry bad, bad :witch: it'll be over soon :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry the witch got you Carla. Xx


----------



## Bushmumma

POAS this morning FMU and bfn :cry: I know it's early days but I feel let down and really want it to be. I'll test again in a few days


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kat S said:


> Popping in after another dreaded Mother's Day in which I am still Not a Mother. So I guess you can tell by that thought that I am still not pregnant. Spent the day thinking about my lost baby girl and all the memories we might have had. Sad and pathetic, I know. It's hard thinking that pregnancy was probably my last chance. Makes it hard to move on and get over it.

Hi sweetie. I'm so sorry. You've had such a rough road. I hated Mother's Day too. Hang in there. I really hope that wasn't your last shot. :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Oh Kat, I know how hard Mother's Day is. Are you not going to try IVF? I was thinking you were going to be starting soon. We could be IVF buddies! Still trying to be cheerful, but it's hard.
> 
> Hi all, I'm still around, just not much to say anymore.

Hi Mowat. Ditto here. Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I took a test this morning and got a vv faint BFP!! I took another this arvo without hold pee... Only half filled the cup lol and again a vv faint BFP! Tomorrow shall bring a darker line ;)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Bushmumma said:


> Ladies I took a test this morning and got a vv faint BFP!! I took another this arvo without hold pee... Only half filled the cup lol and again a vv faint BFP! Tomorrow shall bring a darker line ;)

OMG congrats :hugs: I have my Fx'd for u!


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Ladies I took a test this morning and got a vv faint BFP!! I took another this arvo without hold pee... Only half filled the cup lol and again a vv faint BFP! Tomorrow shall bring a darker line ;)

Fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## Unexpected212

congratulations!!! FX'd x


----------



## Bushmumma

Doing a frer this afternoon FXD it gives me a line!! Thanks everyone xo


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Doing a frer this afternoon FXD it gives me a line!! Thanks everyone xo

Did you do your test hun?! xx


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi jane darlin :) yep I did and nothing showed apart from af, I'm cd2 today and feeling happy about it as last cycle was spot on and bleeding back to normal as well. Hoping this means my body is ready to conceive again and this will be my month! 
How are you going sweetie?


----------



## carlandjane

I think I'm coming up to ovulation again. Maybe. Perhaps lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

Are you using opk's this cycle?


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Are you using opk's this cycle?

Well i am meant to ovulate Saturday according to the app. I did a opk yest was faint and today got an even lighter one. Hubby thinks ovulation happened yesterday so who knows lol. Dtd today to try and catch so time will tell. It's so complicated!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow haven't been here in a while. Missing everyone and FX for everyone!!


----------



## Bushmumma

FXD you got it Jane!! Just keep up with the BD'ing and time will tell... Yep it's complicated alright! 

Hello never!! How are you darlin?? Has everything been ok? Been wondering where you were, been missing you :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Bushmumma said:


> FXD you got it Jane!! Just keep up with the BD'ing and time will tell... Yep it's complicated alright!
> 
> Hello never!! How are you darlin?? Has everything been ok? Been wondering where you were, been missing you :hugs:

:hugs: Bushmumma, everything has been going fairly well, no complaints here(except for this fat that I'm still calling my baby weight that's too stubborn to budge nevertheless hide when someone come around and I'm trying to suck it all in. But I miss you and everyone here!! Since I started school after having DS I still haven't had a full day rest or a minute to jump in on here. And since I'm NTNP I figure I'll focus on my studies. My hubby did promise me the best graduation present ever....a 2nd baby once I finish. So I'm studying my butt off so he can grace me with his lil soldiers so I can give my DS a playmate!! (I hope it's as easy as I just wrote it out:dohh: ) but FX for you this month I do hope your body has normalized itself out bc there's nothing sweeter then to want to have a baby and want to love him/her with everything in us!!!


----------



## Bushmumma

Go for gold on your studies darlin, what a wonder gift he is offering :) <3
I hope it is as easy as you wrote, soldiers, march!! Egg wait!! March and collide! Perfect :)... I am more hopeful now as my body has decided to reevaluate it's self lol.. 
As for your baby fat not budging it happens to the best of us :rofl: I say my body is my mummy map :) ( that's my story and I'm sticking with it) :thumbup: 

I hope your studies continue on well and look forward to hearing from you from time to time when you get five minutes spare.. :hugs: thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Bushmumma

Your most certainly right about wanting a baby and than being able to give your whole self to them, I'll feel so blessed to have just one more little rug rat to cherish with my DH :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone called Grace?


----------



## Bushmumma

Grace, what for?


----------



## carlandjane

Think I may have to put ttc on hold, currently im having orthodontics and am due to have jaw realignment surgery at some point which i can delay but my wisdom teeth have cut through and are causing me endless issues and pain, i think i may need to bring my surgery forward and have them out which obviously i cant do if im pregnant. Ill have to have strong words with my orthodontist on the 16th. She keeps putting surgery off which is driving me nuts because obviously we are trying to plan a baby!!! Argh. So annoyed.


----------



## Bushmumma

Yes god that that outta the way! They are painful I know! Be stern and let her know she works for you, you are paying her after all :) and this is what I want done now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Carla I'd be honest with them. I'm an Orthodontic Nurse but we don't do jaw surgery. You may find that your brace may take longer so you may be able to finish the active brace work and have a baby in that time.


----------



## carlandjane

brunettebimbo said:


> Carla I'd be honest with them. I'm an Orthodontic Nurse but we don't do jaw surgery. You may find that your brace may take longer so you may be able to finish the active brace work and have a baby in that time.

Ive already had my braces for two years now, I was meant to have surgery late last year really but it was put off because I have a second molar hanging a little too low so they are shoving it back up. My upper wisdom teeth have grown through and currently I have bad toothache, bad headache and can feel the pressure of the wisdom teeth in my front teeth and they are moving ever so slightly. So they need to come out. 
My surgery and treatment was put on hold in feb/march when I found out I was pregnant but then when I miscarried I brought my appointment forward again so I could press on with it. I dont really want to mess my orthodontist around if I fall pregnant again, and to be honest I want my surgery done and out of the way so that I can get back to relative normality. Also the surgery will allow me to lose a few lbs which would be a great bonus. haha! 
I notice your in Lancashire - I actually go to the Manchester Dental Hospital for my treatment.


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Yes god that that outta the way! They are painful I know! Be stern and let her know she works for you, you are paying her after all :) and this is what I want done now!

Actually i am really lucky as the nhs are funding all my treatment so I feel awkward if i moan. I feel like i have to shut up and put up lol. :dohh:


----------



## Bushmumma

Hmmm... Well I hope you get done what is needed so you can get back to TTC!! But really important to get this outta the way first :).


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Hmmm... Well I hope you get done what is needed so you can get back to TTC!! But really important to get this outta the way first :).

Im finding it quite upsetting to be honest, its like everything is going wrong lately. I wish life would go my way for once! :cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh darlin, deep breath it's ok :hugs: look at it this way as soon as you know your TTC date after all else is how you want it to be, only thing you will be concerned about is getting that BFP! Once you have that you'll look back and giggle thinking how lucky you are :). Life throws you lemons made lemonade :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: It will all be worth it Hun.


----------



## carlandjane

I know im meant to be/am/might be not ttc at the moment but Ive noticed today that I have my egg white mucus stuff but there is the odd streak of blood in amongst it. Is that normal for ovulation or am I being a weirdo? lol


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm not sure but should bd anyway... If ya wanna that is :) or did you or have you been?


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> I'm not sure but should bd anyway... If ya wanna that is :) or did you or have you been?

Haha you make me chuckle!!! :hugs: 
Well we have been and did do, we figured that if it happens it happens and if it doesnt it doesnt and that my orthodontist can go screw herself if she doesnt like it! :blush: Ill find out this cycle if we caught about 5 days before my appointment so I can be prepared for her. :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think a streak of blood can be normal and can signal a strong ovulation x


----------



## carlandjane

Well I guess Ill find out soon, my app says to do a test in 10 days so... 

On a different note, I dont know about any of you but I have a rotten stinking cold lol


----------



## MamaTex

Hey everyone. There are a few names I don't recognize!! Wow. Best wishes and good luck to all the new people. AFM, I have been busy so I am sorry I haven't had much time to pop in but I am always thinking good thoughts for everyone's journey. I am intent on having #2 even though I am scared of having to undergo a C section again (Texas is not VBAC friendly, or so I have heard). I was having issues with back pain and my husband said until I worked on that, TTC would be on hold. Well, I decided to give simple exercise a try before I went to a chiropractor spending money. I have been walking 30 minutes a day and that has helped immensely!! I am trying to get my weight down as well, but that is always something I am trying to do. Haha. So ya, my husband said we could TTC when I wanted. I am thinking of doing it closer to Sky's 1st birthday. I would like to get pregnant before the fall because I do not want to be pregnant in the summer again, but any time I get pregnant is ultimately ok with me. I have become increasingly turned on by the thought of my husband getting me pregnant. I think it is my body's way of saying it's ok to start. Lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

Mama- I do believe that is true, I thought I was in freak mode with my sex drive going through the roof! It's not only me (wipes forehead)?:rofl: 

Jane darlin, I crack me up! I don't know where it comes from lol, some silly things I say.... You should only imagine what it's like to be around me in person!! Bloody comic it is :rofl: 
Hope your feeling better and let me know when ya testing k... I wanna see a BFP so I can do my happy baby dance :haha: pretty funny to watch! Glad you got ya mind sorted about the orthodontist :) at least saying your peace will be with great passion once you find out your pregnant!!


----------



## carlandjane

Well, my AF is due friday, think i may do a test in the morning... but i dont feel pregnant or like theres anything going on down there lol so I wouldnt be surprised if she turns up in all her glory!!! Hope you are well sweetie.


----------



## Bushmumma

Well I'm crossing all for you miss jane! Hope that you get a fab surprise!!


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Well I'm crossing all for you miss jane! Hope that you get a fab surprise!!

 Well I tested....


:bfn:



lol - to be honest id be very surprised if i get a positive test this month. My body feels like it cant be bothered to do much!! :dohh:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh so sorry would've been a great surprise. I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. If a was to see a BFP is be VERY surprised, I'm not even sure when I O'd could've been Sunday or Saturday and that's even if I did. OPK I did on Saturday am had a light line but I was silly and didn't know when you see a line to test every 6hours so I'm not sure what goes on lol. Always next cycle and I'll know better for then :haha:


----------



## carlandjane

Bushmumma said:


> Oh so sorry would've been a great surprise. I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. If a was to see a BFP is be VERY surprised, I'm not even sure when I O'd could've been Sunday or Saturday and that's even if I did. OPK I did on Saturday am had a light line but I was silly and didn't know when you see a line to test every 6hours so I'm not sure what goes on lol. Always next cycle and I'll know better for then :haha:

I just seem to pee on sticks for the hell of it lately :dohh::haha:


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh that's how I feel too :haha: 
First OPK cycle and muffed it! :haha: next cycle I'll be in the ball though!


----------



## carlandjane

cycle day 31 today, still no period and still bfn. Get the feeling af is on its way though - just delayed, must be some sort of traffic jam up in there lol


----------



## Bushmumma

Stress maybe?


----------



## carlandjane

Think I am just awkward. My body doesnt seem to follow any rules.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hmmm.... Not okay at all. Don't you wish you could jolt it into the perfect baby making machine? Wouldn't it be nice to see the factory working smoothly and an end product without all the worry, pain and stress.


----------



## carlandjane

So I saw my orthodontist yesterday, she has asked me to hold on ttc until after my surgery now which she thinks will be within 6-9 months. So at least I know where I stand. I wish you all the best of luck and will see you all soon!


----------



## Bushmumma

Best of luck with you surgery Jane, I miss you and be sure to relax, I've thought about this.. Will you be not trying not preventing? If your not preventing I bet I see you on another forum saying your pregnant because I believe once the stress is gone we will get our take home babies. Good luck darlin I wish you well and I'll talk to you in 6-9 months when your back on the TTC train :).


----------



## carlandjane

I've started taking the pill again. I think it makes sense for now. But I will be back on here to see you all soon I hope!!! Good luck sweetheart I give my luck to you to add to yours so you have twice the luck lol xxxxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks a bunch darlin <3 can't wait to hear from you as soon as you are able to :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies...sorry it's been forever since I posted....life got crazy for a bit there. I hope everyone is doing splendidly. I would look back, but we are talking well over a dozen pages to read &#128540;

Welcome to the new ladies...a lot of names I don't recognize!!! 

AFM....baby X will be here any day now according to docs. They measured me today. 2, almost 3cm, 60% effaced!!! They don't think I will make it to my next appointment on the 26th. 

For all the new ladies....let me be a ray of hope and sunshine....I lost one angel at 22wks, another at 8 weeks...had a very hard time conceiving. I have 1 working ovary, thyroid issues, Lyme disease, cysts, polyps on my cervix among other health problems. After being told I could never conceive again, I was blessed with not 1, but 2 boys. This time around I had progestorone shots, which prevented another preterm labour/miscarriage. Hurt like hell getting the shots, but worth it. Hubby and I felt like giving up and throwing in the towel before our son was born...I have been exactly where most of you are. As frustrating as it gets, as much as you hurt when you don't see that positive, don't ever give up!!!! If we would of thrown in the towel almost 2 years ago, we would of never had our sons.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey sweetz, gorgeous picture there!! Bring on the baby I want to meet this little rainbow!


----------



## eyemom

Hey Sweetz I was wondering how you were doing. Thanks for the update. And the inspiration! Can't wait to see when your DS2 is here. :)

Hope everyone else is doing great. I'm silently cheering all the new ladies on. <3 <3


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies. I was more active earlier on in the thread. I had a mmc at 12 weeks and went on to have a beautiful baby girl. I know find myself right back here where I started. I have two beautiful girls with a mmc in between them. I found out Friday I was pregnant, then on Father's Day started bleeding. Testing confirmed I had a miscarriage. Now me and the hubby want to start trying. We were convinced before this that we were a complete family, but this surprise then loss has us wanting to add another baby to our household. I have stalked, but haven't been active on the thread in so long, but would appreciate any positive thoughts/prayers that can be sent. 

As always I am sending :dust: to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## Bushmumma

Hey Bama!! Wishing you all that you need to get your take home baby to complete your family xo


----------



## mowat

Sorry for your loss Bama. Good luck trying again.

Cheering you on Sweetz!


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl said:


> Hey ladies. I was more active earlier on in the thread. I had a mmc at 12 weeks and went on to have a beautiful baby girl. I know find myself right back here where I started. I have two beautiful girls with a mmc in between them. I found out Friday I was pregnant, then on Father's Day started bleeding. Testing confirmed I had a miscarriage. Now me and the hubby want to start trying. We were convinced before this that we were a complete family, but this surprise then loss has us wanting to add another baby to our household. I have stalked, but haven't been active on the thread in so long, but would appreciate any positive thoughts/prayers that can be sent.
> 
> As always I am sending :dust: to all you wonderful ladies

Best of luck and good health to you bama. I am sorry for what happened but I am sending positive vibes to you so that you realize what you do deserve. 

:hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks ladies! I have my follow up appointment today to make sure my levels are at 0. We decided we would try again right away so here is hoping that it all goes well! Makes me super nervous because even though I know nothing I did caused the miscarriage, I can't help but feel like it is my fault, I could have done something different.


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> Thanks ladies! I have my follow up appointment today to make sure my levels are at 0. We decided we would try again right away so here is hoping that it all goes well! Makes me super nervous because even though I know nothing I did caused the miscarriage, I can't help but feel like it is my fault, I could have done something different.

Bamagurl: Goodluck, me and DS fingers are crossed for you that you can start right away and get that BFP soon!!!!! It's not your fault, we beat ourselves up way to much. Now those crazy people who's actually killing their babies..that's their fault!! You're one step closer, hopefully those levels are at 0. We can never seem to have a normal happy pregnancy w/o being reminded that it's never that easy for us....makes the fight for our rainbow baby worthwhile!! 

Hello to all the ladies here!!!! Yal make this thread so welcoming and nice to jump back in and share some words! Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## bamagurl

My hcg was 4. He told me anything under 5 is considered 0. He told me we are good to try whenever we are ready, so..... Here We Go!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Sorry for your loss Bama. Good luck trying again.
> 
> Cheering you on Sweetz!

What's your status Mowat? I haven't been on here in forever. I hope you are doing ok. My DH and I are on a med break until September. Taking the summer off! Still going to try naturally but just taking a break from everything else. It's been great.


----------



## MamaTex

ttcbabyisom said:


> mowat said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss Bama. Good luck trying again.
> 
> Cheering you on Sweetz!
> 
> What's your status Mowat? I haven't been on here in forever. I hope you are doing ok. My DH and I are on a med break until September. Taking the summer off! Still going to try naturally but just taking a break from everything else. It's been great.Click to expand...

That's good. Sometimes, you just need to step away and take a deep breath!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Still stalking :winkwink: well what else can I do with a chart like mine:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Still stalking :winkwink: well what else can I do with a chart like mine:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) great to see some old faces and new ones :) Bama I'm sorry for your loss and wish you the very best of luck with ttc . May the sperm meet the eggie as soon as possible :) 

I hope to join you ladies soon in ttc but this month preventing , roll on my next cycle when the fun begins ;)


----------



## mowat

Wow, nice to see some of you guys back again! I'm just waiting to do a frozen transfer in a few weeks. I had my ivf in early June, but I hyper stimulated so I had to take a break (no transfer). Just a few more weeks and I'll be in the TWW again! Let the roller coaster ride begin again.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Mowat , its good to hear from you . My good friend hyper stimulated with Ivf it wasn't a pleasant experience . Hope your ok and back on track . Did you have to take meds ?? Exciting times ahead for you is this your first Ivf cycle ?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck mowat!! I hope for good news soon.

Welcome to the new ladies xx


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Wow, nice to see some of you guys back again! I'm just waiting to do a frozen transfer in a few weeks. I had my ivf in early June, but I hyper stimulated so I had to take a break (no transfer). Just a few more weeks and I'll be in the TWW again! Let the roller coaster ride begin again.

That's cool :) Can't wait for an update!!

:happydance:


----------



## mowat

This is my first try. Hopefully my only try---we don't really have much in the way of credit left. I guess we could always get more credit cards! 

Good luck to everyone else trying!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat I hope this is your only try too :) please keep us updated :)


----------



## MamaTex

Update for anyone not in the Facebook group or following the other thread: 

I may be back on this thread soon actively trying again with you all because things don't look very good for my current pregnancy. If I am wrong, I will rejoice but also be very sad because as I told my husband, I feel terrible that so many of you have been trying for much longer and have suffered through more losses. I plan to track my cycles and try again right away, provided there aren't any complications resulting from this pregnancy. I try to tell myself that if things don't go right, this is my opportunity to be more prepared and get healthier while I wait for my BFP. What I have been through is small potatoes compared to some of you with many more losses than me.


----------



## bamagurl

MamaTex said:


> Update for anyone not in the Facebook group or following the other thread:
> 
> I may be back on this thread soon actively trying again with you all because things don't look very good for my current pregnancy. If I am wrong, I will rejoice but also be very sad because as I told my husband, I feel terrible that so many of you have been trying for much longer and have suffered through more losses. I plan to track my cycles and try again right away, provided there aren't any complications resulting from this pregnancy. I try to tell myself that if things don't go right, this is my opportunity to be more prepared and get healthier while I wait for my BFP. What I have been through is small potatoes compared to some of you with many more losses than me.


Don't ever downplay your loss! Some women experience more/difficult heartaches, but in the end they are all heartache. I know how you are feeling, I went through the same thing about a month ago, but I am praying that your story comes out with a healthy baby! Please keep us updated!! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Hoping you get good news MamaTex.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Wow, nice to see some of you guys back again! I'm just waiting to do a frozen transfer in a few weeks. I had my ivf in early June, but I hyper stimulated so I had to take a break (no transfer). Just a few more weeks and I'll be in the TWW again! Let the roller coaster ride begin again.

Hi mowat, wow exciting to be doing ivf!!! I hope this round works for you!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

eyemom said:


> Hey Sweetz I was wondering how you were doing. Thanks for the update. And the inspiration! Can't wait to see when your DS2 is here. :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great. I'm silently cheering all the new ladies on. <3 <3

Wow, i just can't believe you're 22 weeks along! Awesome!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all!! Is anyone due to test soon?


----------



## bamagurl

I'm still in limbo. My loss was on June 15th. If this cycle was 28 days I should have started Saturday, but I haven't yet. I took a test late in the afternoon & it was negative. 

How are you doing mamatex?


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl said:


> I'm still in limbo. My loss was on June 15th. If this cycle was 28 days I should have started Saturday, but I haven't yet. I took a test late in the afternoon & it was negative.
> 
> How are you doing mamatex?

Hmmm. Maybe your cycle is off by just a bit but it could be a BFP on the way I hope!!

AFM I am feeling okay. I got a call back from the doctor's office. Instead of going in to see the OB Thursday they want me to come in tomorrow. I am not confident it is good news, but who knows.

:shrug:

I am interested to see what happens to my cycle if I end up losing this baby. After having Sky, my cycles gradually averaged 30 days so I wonder if they will get shorter or longer. I enjoyed having an extra day or two to be period free. Haha :)


----------



## Mrs Guala

About to finish ovulating so now the nervous wait to see if i finally get my BFP after mmc in February.... Feeling very excited and positive this month so we will wait and see :) xxxx baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## MamaTex

Mrs Guala said:


> About to finish ovulating so now the nervous wait to see if i finally get my BFP after mmc in February.... Feeling very excited and positive this month so we will wait and see :) xxxx baby dust to all xxxx

:happydance:

Yay!! Can't wait for an update!!


----------



## garfie

Mama - I follow you in FB any news on the bloods yet or is that what the dr wants to see you for do you think? :shrug:

BIG:hugs: as always

X


----------



## MamaTex

garfie said:


> Mama - I follow you in FB any news on the bloods yet or is that what the dr wants to see you for do you think? :shrug:
> 
> BIG:hugs: as always
> 
> X

They ordered a blood test for HCG and to also check for a variety of disorders. The reason for the call yesterday was for me to come in this afternoon to discuss them.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies, it has been a while!!!!!:hugs::winkwink:

Hello to all the new ladies. The ladies on this thread are WONDERFUL and have helped me through the hardest times. 

Mowat- so exciting to hear that IVF is starting and in just a few weeks you will be in the TWW! I'm so happy for you! :test::bfp:

Bama- I'm so sorry to hear abt your loss. I hope you catch that egg this cycle :dust::dust::dust:

Ttcbabyisom & Mrs W- How are you ladies? Long time no hair. I think abt how you girls are from time to time. I'm silently rooting for yaw.

Mama- I'm sorry you're still in limbo. Not a great place to be at all. Hopefully you'll get some answer soon so you'll know where you stand.


----------



## bamagurl

MamaTex said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Mama - I follow you in FB any news on the bloods yet or is that what the dr wants to see you for do you think? :shrug:
> 
> BIG:hugs: as always
> 
> X
> 
> They ordered a blood test for HCG and to also check for a variety of disorders. The reason for the call yesterday was for me to come in this afternoon to discuss them.Click to expand...

Please let us know when you hear something. Been thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Mama - I follow you in FB any news on the bloods yet or is that what the dr wants to see you for do you think? :shrug:
> 
> BIG:hugs: as always
> 
> X
> 
> They ordered a blood test for HCG and to also check for a variety of disorders. The reason for the call yesterday was for me to come in this afternoon to discuss them.Click to expand...
> 
> Please let us know when you hear something. Been thinking of you! :hugs:Click to expand...

It wasn't a good appointment. My doctor did not get the second set of labs I faxed over to her that showed my HCG was over 14,000 two days before I went to see her last Thursday (She didn't seem to believe me when I told her what the number was). She said that my blood draw for last Thursday came back at around 26,000 so my HCG did increase but she said that since she didn't see anything when she last checked me, she would recommend Cytotec and/or a D&C depending on what my blood draw is from today. She said I had a missed miscarriage. When I asked her if she could give me one more ultrasound to check before we go through with ending the pregnancy, she said no so I will push for another scan or just pay for another one before I do anything. So ya, not very good news. On top of all of that, my husband doesn't want to try right away anymore. He thinks I need to take more time and maybe I do, but I feel in my heart that the right thing for me is to try right away and work on my health in the meantime.


----------



## cutieq

Sorry to hear about AF Bush. I'm glad your cycles are more regulated on though!


----------



## bamagurl

MamaTex said:


> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Mama - I follow you in FB any news on the bloods yet or is that what the dr wants to see you for do you think? :shrug:
> 
> BIG:hugs: as always
> 
> X
> 
> They ordered a blood test for HCG and to also check for a variety of disorders. The reason for the call yesterday was for me to come in this afternoon to discuss them.Click to expand...
> 
> Please let us know when you hear something. Been thinking of you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a good appointment. My doctor did not get the second set of labs I faxed over to her that showed my HCG was over 14,000 two days before I went to see her last Thursday (She didn't seem to believe me when I told her what the number was). She said that my blood draw for last Thursday came back at around 26,000 so my HCG did increase but she said that since she didn't see anything when she last checked me, she would recommend Cytotec and/or a D&C depending on what my blood draw is from today. She said I had a missed miscarriage. When I asked her if she could give me one more ultrasound to check before we go through with ending the pregnancy, she said no so I will push for another scan or just pay for another one before I do anything. So ya, not very good news. On top of all of that, my husband doesn't want to try right away anymore. He thinks I need to take more time and maybe I do, but I feel in my heart that the right thing for me is to try right away and work on my health in the meantime.Click to expand...

I am so sorry it wasn't a good appointment! I would certainly push for an ultrasound to make sure. When will you get the results from the lab about yesterday's draw?

Sorry your hubby isn't on the same track as you. I know exactly how that goes. My husband is saying let's wait a year!!! I feel like I can't wait another day, but I kinda need him to have a baby so until he is on board it won't happen. I hope your husband comes around!


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Mama - I follow you in FB any news on the bloods yet or is that what the dr wants to see you for do you think? :shrug:
> 
> BIG:hugs: as always
> 
> X
> 
> They ordered a blood test for HCG and to also check for a variety of disorders. The reason for the call yesterday was for me to come in this afternoon to discuss them.Click to expand...
> 
> Please let us know when you hear something. Been thinking of you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a good appointment. My doctor did not get the second set of labs I faxed over to her that showed my HCG was over 14,000 two days before I went to see her last Thursday (She didn't seem to believe me when I told her what the number was). She said that my blood draw for last Thursday came back at around 26,000 so my HCG did increase but she said that since she didn't see anything when she last checked me, she would recommend Cytotec and/or a D&C depending on what my blood draw is from today. She said I had a missed miscarriage. When I asked her if she could give me one more ultrasound to check before we go through with ending the pregnancy, she said no so I will push for another scan or just pay for another one before I do anything. So ya, not very good news. On top of all of that, my husband doesn't want to try right away anymore. He thinks I need to take more time and maybe I do, but I feel in my heart that the right thing for me is to try right away and work on my health in the meantime.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry it wasn't a good appointment! I would certainly push for an ultrasound to make sure. When will you get the results from the lab about yesterday's draw?
> 
> Sorry your hubby isn't on the same track as you. I know exactly how that goes. My husband is saying let's wait a year!!! I feel like I can't wait another day, but I kinda need him to have a baby so until he is on board it won't happen. I hope your husband comes around!Click to expand...

The doctor seemed to think she should be able to get results today.


----------



## Left wonderin

Bama I har ya both about hubby ! Mine is saying he has lots of reason why he only wants 1 child !! But I have lots why we should have more :( time is running out I'm 41 . Granted my LO is only 5 months old but the clock is ticking LOUDLY !!!! Its deafening !! 

I haven't really put pressure on yet as I can't ttc as I'm waiting on some test results from a smear that will take another 5 weeks . Also I want him to want it as much as I do . As well all no too well things can get tough and I don't want any I told you so !!!!! Errrrrrrr men


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey Ladies, it has been a while!!!!!:hugs::winkwink:
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies. The ladies on this thread are WONDERFUL and have helped me through the hardest times.
> 
> Mowat- so exciting to hear that IVF is starting and in just a few weeks you will be in the TWW! I'm so happy for you! :test::bfp:
> 
> Bama- I'm so sorry to hear abt your loss. I hope you catch that egg this cycle :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Ttcbabyisom & Mrs W- How are you ladies? Long time no hair. I think abt how you girls are from time to time. I'm silently rooting for yaw.
> 
> Mama- I'm sorry you're still in limbo. Not a great place to be at all. Hopefully you'll get some answer soon so you'll know where you stand.

Hi Mariahs Mom! Thanks for checking in on us sweetie!

I've realized I'm not dealing as well with all of this like I thought I was. I can run and exercise until the cows come home but the sadness never goes away. I have come to the conclusion I'm pretty depressed. I still function just fine and will continue to do so but am having way too many breakdowns over things lately (new pregnancies in very close core group) and just an overall truly sad feeling that I decided to get some help. I called my doc today to get info on "infertility counseling" where it ONLY focuses on that and I called and made my first appointment. It is July 28 after work so hopefully it helps! They are also going to call in a script for me I think to help get me "balanced" before September rolls around and we are back on medicated cycles, etc. So...that's the scoop on me. I'm still happy Danielle...with a side of infertility depression. :-/ My docs office was so nice and sweet. She told me this was very normal especially after 3 years of dealing with this and 3 losses under our belts and NOTHING to show for it. So at least that made me feel better. So I'm doing something about it and I hope it works. I'm tired of feeling this way every time I see a baby belly or hear a baby story or see a baby post. It sucks. I don't want to feel jealous anymore. I do, however, don't think that will go away until I'm posting about my own miracle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Rooting EVERYONE on for July/August!!! Come on babies!!! We need you!


----------



## bamagurl

Hope everyone is doing okay! Anyone testing soon?


----------



## garfie

Bama - Me I've been testing most of this cycle :haha: still BFN and had blood results yesterday (HCG1) (so maybe I should stop testing this month) but once a POAS addict always a POAS addict!:winkwink:

Good luck ladies :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

garfie said:


> Bama - Me I've been testing most of this cycle :haha: still BFN and had blood results yesterday (HCG1) (so maybe I should stop testing this month) but once a POAS addict always a POAS addict!:winkwink:
> 
> Good luck ladies :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Haha I completely understand because I have been doing the same thing haha! It feels silly to do that but I just cant help it! Every time I pee I feel like it must be on a test! 

AFM: I had a dream last night I started my period and I looked up what that might mean & it stated subconsciously I am letting go of something. I thought I may have started today because I honestly am just to the point where if I wasn't going to be pregnant (knowledge courtesy of the tests I took) that I just wanted to start so I could plan for next time. Although I am still trying to get the hubby on board 100% with trying now. However, I apparently am only spotting. I have no clue what my body is doing!


----------



## MamaTex

ttcbabyisom said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, it has been a while!!!!!:hugs::winkwink:
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies. The ladies on this thread are WONDERFUL and have helped me through the hardest times.
> 
> Mowat- so exciting to hear that IVF is starting and in just a few weeks you will be in the TWW! I'm so happy for you! :test::bfp:
> 
> Bama- I'm so sorry to hear abt your loss. I hope you catch that egg this cycle :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Ttcbabyisom & Mrs W- How are you ladies? Long time no hair. I think abt how you girls are from time to time. I'm silently rooting for yaw.
> 
> Mama- I'm sorry you're still in limbo. Not a great place to be at all. Hopefully you'll get some answer soon so you'll know where you stand.
> 
> Hi Mariahs Mom! Thanks for checking in on us sweetie!
> 
> I've realized I'm not dealing as well with all of this like I thought I was. I can run and exercise until the cows come home but the sadness never goes away. I have come to the conclusion I'm pretty depressed. I still function just fine and will continue to do so but am having way too many breakdowns over things lately (new pregnancies in very close core group) and just an overall truly sad feeling that I decided to get some help. I called my doc today to get info on "infertility counseling" where it ONLY focuses on that and I called and made my first appointment. It is July 28 after work so hopefully it helps! They are also going to call in a script for me I think to help get me "balanced" before September rolls around and we are back on medicated cycles, etc. So...that's the scoop on me. I'm still happy Danielle...with a side of infertility depression. :-/ My docs office was so nice and sweet. She told me this was very normal especially after 3 years of dealing with this and 3 losses under our belts and NOTHING to show for it. So at least that made me feel better. So I'm doing something about it and I hope it works. I'm tired of feeling this way every time I see a baby belly or hear a baby story or see a baby post. It sucks. I don't want to feel jealous anymore. I do, however, don't think that will go away until I'm posting about my own miracle.Click to expand...

It's good that you are seeking help. Being heard and understood is very important. Just want you to know that those feelings of jealousy and sadness, while unpleasant, are completely understandable given what you have gone through. I feel all human emotions are valid, even though society will tell us to "chin up" and "get over it." :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

I have a mixed bag of news. I have been waiting to bleed and cramp, but that has not happened. I got my HCG back from my appointment Tuesday of this week and it increased to around 58,000 from around 26,000 the previous Thursday. The OB I saw is trying to authorize an ultrasound for me, although she is adamant I am still having a miscarriage. I had started to think about all the different wines I could start trying out once I went through the process, but that is on hold. So ya, I am just as confused as I was before. If I do have to end up going back to TTC'ing, I think I will be looking into some herbal remedies for overall health. Not sure who to turn to for advice on this as I don't usually run into practitioners who advise this route, but I want to take things that will improve my overall health. 

I did some walking and running the other day and that helped me feel a little better, until I got home. The sun is finally out and it isn't muggy (it's been raining for about a week straight here), so I might go outside to get some sunshine therapy :)


----------



## mowat

Really hope you get some answers soon MamaTex.


----------



## Left wonderin

ttcbabyisom said:


> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, it has been a while!!!!!:hugs::winkwink:
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies. The ladies on this thread are WONDERFUL and have helped me through the hardest times.
> 
> Mowat- so exciting to hear that IVF is starting and in just a few weeks you will be in the TWW! I'm so happy for you! :test::bfp:
> 
> Bama- I'm so sorry to hear abt your loss. I hope you catch that egg this cycle :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Ttcbabyisom & Mrs W- How are you ladies? Long time no hair. I think abt how you girls are from time to time. I'm silently rooting for yaw.
> 
> Mama- I'm sorry you're still in limbo. Not a great place to be at all. Hopefully you'll get some answer soon so you'll know where you stand.
> 
> Hi Mariahs Mom! Thanks for checking in on us sweetie!
> 
> I've realized I'm not dealing as well with all of this like I thought I was. I can run and exercise until the cows come home but the sadness never goes away. I have come to the conclusion I'm pretty depressed. I still function just fine and will continue to do so but am having way too many breakdowns over things lately (new pregnancies in very close core group) and just an overall truly sad feeling that I decided to get some help. I called my doc today to get info on "infertility counseling" where it ONLY focuses on that and I called and made my first appointment. It is July 28 after work so hopefully it helps! They are also going to call in a script for me I think to help get me "balanced" before September rolls around and we are back on medicated cycles, etc. So...that's the scoop on me. I'm still happy Danielle...with a side of infertility depression. :-/ My docs office was so nice and sweet. She told me this was very normal especially after 3 years of dealing with this and 3 losses under our belts and NOTHING to show for it. So at least that made me feel better. So I'm doing something about it and I hope it works. I'm tired of feeling this way every time I see a baby belly or hear a baby story or see a baby post. It sucks. I don't want to feel jealous anymore. I do, however, don't think that will go away until I'm posting about my own miracle.Click to expand...

Danielle I'm so sorry to read your feeling so low , its so understandable and I think you are an amazingly brave compassionate women . I watched my sister struggle with 14 years of unexplained infertility it was heartbreaking . Her story eventually had a happy ending , she has now ended up with 7 children ! ( that's a long story ill tell you if ya like ) she went for therapy and found it very good. As hard as it is sometimes its really good and healthy to turn and face our feelings cause no matter how hard we try to ignore them or run from them they always always show up at some point !!! I hope talking through how you are feeling brings you some comfort . :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MamaTex said:


> I have a mixed bag of news. I have been waiting to bleed and cramp, but that has not happened. I got my HCG back from my appointment Tuesday of this week and it increased to around 58,000 from around 26,000 the previous Thursday. The OB I saw is trying to authorize an ultrasound for me, although she is adamant I am still having a miscarriage. I had started to think about all the different wines I could start trying out once I went through the process, but that is on hold. So ya, I am just as confused as I was before. If I do have to end up going back to TTC'ing, I think I will be looking into some herbal remedies for overall health. Not sure who to turn to for advice on this as I don't usually run into practitioners who advise this route, but I want to take things that will improve my overall health.
> 
> I did some walking and running the other day and that helped me feel a little better, until I got home. The sun is finally out and it isn't muggy (it's been raining for about a week straight here), so I might go outside to get some sunshine therapy :)

You poor thing, how confusing! I hope your body gives you answers soon. Ugh. Hang in there! Those numbers do not sound like a miscarriage to me. :hugs: Sunshine therapy is the best! So is walking in it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Left wonderin said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariahs Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, it has been a while!!!!!:hugs::winkwink:
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies. The ladies on this thread are WONDERFUL and have helped me through the hardest times.
> 
> Mowat- so exciting to hear that IVF is starting and in just a few weeks you will be in the TWW! I'm so happy for you! :test::bfp:
> 
> Bama- I'm so sorry to hear abt your loss. I hope you catch that egg this cycle :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Ttcbabyisom & Mrs W- How are you ladies? Long time no hair. I think abt how you girls are from time to time. I'm silently rooting for yaw.
> 
> Mama- I'm sorry you're still in limbo. Not a great place to be at all. Hopefully you'll get some answer soon so you'll know where you stand.
> 
> Hi Mariahs Mom! Thanks for checking in on us sweetie!
> 
> I've realized I'm not dealing as well with all of this like I thought I was. I can run and exercise until the cows come home but the sadness never goes away. I have come to the conclusion I'm pretty depressed. I still function just fine and will continue to do so but am having way too many breakdowns over things lately (new pregnancies in very close core group) and just an overall truly sad feeling that I decided to get some help. I called my doc today to get info on "infertility counseling" where it ONLY focuses on that and I called and made my first appointment. It is July 28 after work so hopefully it helps! They are also going to call in a script for me I think to help get me "balanced" before September rolls around and we are back on medicated cycles, etc. So...that's the scoop on me. I'm still happy Danielle...with a side of infertility depression. :-/ My docs office was so nice and sweet. She told me this was very normal especially after 3 years of dealing with this and 3 losses under our belts and NOTHING to show for it. So at least that made me feel better. So I'm doing something about it and I hope it works. I'm tired of feeling this way every time I see a baby belly or hear a baby story or see a baby post. It sucks. I don't want to feel jealous anymore. I do, however, don't think that will go away until I'm posting about my own miracle.Click to expand...
> 
> Danielle I'm so sorry to read your feeling so low , its so understandable and I think you are an amazingly brave compassionate women . I watched my sister struggle with 14 years of unexplained infertility it was heartbreaking . Her story eventually had a happy ending , she has now ended up with 7 children ! ( that's a long story ill tell you if ya like ) she went for therapy and found it very good. As hard as it is sometimes its really good and healthy to turn and face our feelings cause no matter how hard we try to ignore them or run from them they always always show up at some point !!! I hope talking through how you are feeling brings you some comfort . :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. :hugs:
Wow...14 years of it...i can't even imagine but WOW..7 kids came from that? I bet she is so happy but also SO exhausted. He, he...I would love to hear the story of how she ended up there. You can PM me if you like!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all!! Just wanted to update!! I went into my appointment and there was a baby with a beating heart. This doctor I have made me think I was having a miscarriage and put me through hell for almost two weeks! I am sorry if this update is insensitive as I know so many of you have been trying for so long, but I still wish for everyone to experience the happiness they deserve. It's bittersweet to get the news I got today because I know how it can go.


----------



## cutieq

WONDERFUL news MamaTex!!!!!


----------



## MamaTex

cutieq said:


> WONDERFUL news MamaTex!!!!!

I know!1 And I just laughed entirely too hard at your profile pic. 

:thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Tex that is wonderful and I was so hoping for good news!!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies. I suppose I'm a graduate of this thread...I was here for a long time. But I still lurk and cheer for you. Wishing you all the best and all the happiness. :dust: :dust: :dust:

ALSO cutieq I noticed your avatar after MamaT pointed it out and :rofl: I love it so so much. LOLOL so perfect. I want it to be true for all of you!

<3


----------



## ab75

Been lurking quietly, Mamatex, congratulations, and good on you for pushing for ultrasound xx


----------



## Kdear95

I'm hoping for a bfp next month! Af is due August 3rd, and this is our first month trying after a mc. Am I the only one who is absolutely going crazy during this two week wait? Haha. Good luck, everyone. :)


----------



## bamagurl

MamaTex said:


> Hey all!! Just wanted to update!! I went into my appointment and there was a baby with a beating heart. This doctor I have made me think I was having a miscarriage and put me through hell for almost two weeks! I am sorry if this update is insensitive as I know so many of you have been trying for so long, but I still wish for everyone to experience the happiness they deserve. It's bittersweet to get the news I got today because I know how it can go.

:happydance: I am so excited for you! That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great news mamatex, not insensitive at all. Thrilled for you xx


----------



## mowat

Had my transfer this morning. Let the waiting begin!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh good luck mowat! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Keep us posted xx


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Had my transfer this morning. Let the waiting begin!

I'm on pins and needles here!! GO MOWAT!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies may i join you? cd 10 here, and due to O anywhere from cd 15-21. Will be doing opks soon. Would love to have some buddies with me :)


----------



## skelly2014

Hi ladies new poster here. Been reading for awhile finally decided to join in and share my journey to motherhood! Im 26 in a few weeks been ttc for approx 10 months now with no luck as yet. Both me and bf have begun fertility testing as we told them weve been trying longer. . Ive always had a strange fear that I won't be able to be a mother perhaps as its something I want so badly.. anyway his semen analysis came back low morphology first time second was better in normal rnages and ive had 21 day tests came back normal ultrasound normal hsg normal and day 3 fsh test normal. My cycle is regular 29- 31 days occasionally a day or 2 more or less. Getting more and more uoset and frustrated as the months go on. Why isnt it happening when were both supposedly fine healthy and fertile?!?! Would love some support from those in the same boat. Currently on cd 24 approx 7 or 8 dpo and impatiently waiting for af to be due.


----------



## nevergivingup

MamaTex said:


> Hey all!! Just wanted to update!! I went into my appointment and there was a baby with a beating heart. This doctor I have made me think I was having a miscarriage and put me through hell for almost two weeks! I am sorry if this update is insensitive as I know so many of you have been trying for so long, but I still wish for everyone to experience the happiness they deserve. It's bittersweet to get the news I got today because I know how it can go.




Kdear95 said:


> I'm hoping for a bfp next month! Af is due August 3rd, and this is our first month trying after a mc. Am I the only one who is absolutely going crazy during this two week wait? Haha. Good luck, everyone. :)




mommyxofxone said:


> hey ladies may i join you? cd 10 here, and due to O anywhere from cd 15-21. Will be doing opks soon. Would love to have some buddies with me :)




skelly2014 said:


> Hi ladies new poster here. Been reading for awhile finally decided to join in and share my journey to motherhood! Im 26 in a few weeks been ttc for approx 10 months now with no luck as yet. Both me and bf have begun fertility testing as we told them weve been trying longer. . Ive always had a strange fear that I won't be able to be a mother perhaps as its something I want so badly.. anyway his semen analysis came back low morphology first time second was better in normal rnages and ive had 21 day tests came back normal ultrasound normal hsg normal and day 3 fsh test normal. My cycle is regular 29- 31 days occasionally a day or 2 more or less. Getting more and more uoset and frustrated as the months go on. Why isnt it happening when were both supposedly fine healthy and fertile?!?! Would love some support from those in the same boat. Currently on cd 24 approx 7 or 8 dpo and impatiently waiting for af to be due.

CONGRATS MAMATEX!!!! How awesome that news is, I'm sure if that was me I would've been crying tears of joy and mad at the same time!!! Mad bc they put me through madness and tears of joy bc my baby lives inside of me!!!

Skelly: welcome to an awesome Group of supportive women!!! They have gotten me through my before during and after pregnancy. I know how you feel to be completely healthy.i thought I was invincible bc I was 24 at the time to only find out 3 m/c's later that it doesn't quite happen on my time unfortunately but it will happen...when?? :shrug: is the hardest part to understand but it's not up to us. But that never means give up trying on your end!!! Good luck to you on your journey!

Welcome mommyxofofone!!! FX FOR YOU HUN!! 

Kdear: I hope you get your BFP!!! It can def happen in a months time!!!

Hello to all the ladies here and afar!!! BNB sent me a msg telling me I needed to post something.....so I hope this will hold me for some month bc I'm so busy all I can really do is lurk these days. Forgive me ladies, but def rooting y'all on from afar!!!
Excuse any misspelling, my iPhone has a mind of its own!!


----------



## skelly2014

thank you for taking the time to welcome me nevergivingup! im sorry to hear you have had to go through 3 m/c but think on the positive side that it means you are able to fall preg now you just need the baby to stick! wishing you all the best. im currently in the tww and as usual either want af to hurry and come or to have some sort of obvious symptom or feeling of being preg! so far seems same as every other month sore boobs cramps here n there and the emotionalness on n off... oh the joys of ttc and hormones aye! hows everyone else going? how long have we all been trying for and where are we at with fertility testing etc?


----------



## skelly2014

sorry i just re read your post and have seen you have been blessed with one little bundle so i hope you are enjoying motherhood and the many ups and downs that come with! :) good luck with baby no. 2! bring on August bfp!!


----------



## nevergivingup

skelly2014 said:


> thank you for taking the time to welcome me nevergivingup! im sorry to hear you have had to go through 3 m/c but think on the positive side that it means you are able to fall preg now you just need the baby to stick! wishing you all the best. im currently in the tww and as usual either want af to hurry and come or to have some sort of obvious symptom or feeling of being preg! so far seems same as every other month sore boobs cramps here n there and the emotionalness on n off... oh the joys of ttc and hormones aye! hows everyone else going? how long have we all been trying for and where are we at with fertility testing etc?

I'm enjoying every second of it motherhood!!! To know that I'm responsible for this little person who relies completely on me makes me think 3x's more before doing anything or making any decision. I hope to join you soon but I'm sure it won't be until Sep 2015 bc that's when I'll be finished with my schooling. The TWW is more like eternity but once u see that BFP on your test it's like that dreadful TWW never existed bc now you're focusing on what to do next and realizing your tummy is being INVADED!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Had my transfer this morning. Let the waiting begin!

Oh good luck mowat!!!! FX'd!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MamaTex said:


> Hey all!! Just wanted to update!! I went into my appointment and there was a baby with a beating heart. This doctor I have made me think I was having a miscarriage and put me through hell for almost two weeks! I am sorry if this update is insensitive as I know so many of you have been trying for so long, but I still wish for everyone to experience the happiness they deserve. It's bittersweet to get the news I got today because I know how it can go.

best news i've heard all day. :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mowat said:


> Had my transfer this morning. Let the waiting begin!

Good luck Mowat...hope it goes well and you catch that egg :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mowat

Well, believe it or not ladies I got two lines today in the middle of the afternoon! Just 4 days after transfer. I immediately started crying. I guess now the real waiting begins! My last three miscarriages have all been found at early ultrasounds. Until I see/hear a heartbeat I won't believe this can actually turn out well. Thanks for all the finger crossing---seems like it worked!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulation :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations mowat xx


----------



## garfie

Congrats Mowat :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nevergivingup

:woohoo: Congrats Mowat!!! It's Real!!! Embrace it!! It's your time!! :happydance: :cloud9: you deserve it all!!!


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Well, believe it or not ladies I got two lines today in the middle of the afternoon! Just 4 days after transfer. I immediately started crying. I guess now the real waiting begins! My last three miscarriages have all been found at early ultrasounds. Until I see/hear a heartbeat I won't believe this can actually turn out well. Thanks for all the finger crossing---seems like it worked!

WOW!! I totally get waiting for confirmation that things are on the right track before getting too excited, but it's okay. We will be extremely excited for you. Keeping you in my prayers and thoughts!! I am so happy to wake up to this glorious news!!

:flower::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Mowat its time for my happy dance :) it only comes out on special occasions:) I'm thrilled for you . Baby Mowat snuggle down xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats mowat! i am very new to this thread but super excited for you!!!

i'm about to start opks tomorrow. nervous.


----------



## mowat

THanks for all the well wishes everyone. After yesterdays crying I've settled into a very calm state. Every once in awhile I'll think about being pregnant and get a tiny bit excited, but mostly I'm just calm. It's kind of weird actually! With my last couple of losses I was just dying for an ultrasound, but this time I feel like I'm in no hurry at all.


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats Mowat! That is so super exciting!


----------



## Left wonderin

How do they date the pregnancy Mowat ? From date of transfer or how?


----------



## MamaTex

mommyxofxone said:


> congrats mowat! i am very new to this thread but super excited for you!!!
> 
> i'm about to start opks tomorrow. nervous.

Welcome to the thread!! Good luck!!!:flower:


----------



## mowat

YOu know, Left, I'm not really sure. I did google it yesterday though! There seem to be separate online calculators for ivf where you can put in the transfer date and the 
"age" of the embryo. My embryos were allowed to grow for 5 days before freezing (sometimes people freeze at 3 days). I tested at 4 days after transfer, making me about 9dpo in a normal pregnancy. I'm still very early!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so hoping it sticks for you hun


----------



## Bug222

room for another? ttc baby #2, first took a year of ttc. this time it has been 8 months and 2 losses. Should be ov-ing in the next few days. 

congrats mowat!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi bug! :wave:

i'm due to o in the next few days as well :) anytime now o, anytime!


----------



## mowat

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## MamaTex

Welcome Bug222!!


----------



## sweetmere

Hi ladies, I am joining in! I am 3 weeks out from a miscarriage (I assume blighted ovum, but wasn't told) at 6 weeks. I'm 23, dh is 27 and we have a 16-month old daughter. We had no issues with her during the pregnancy except for maternal hydronephrosis. Very painful but not a huge deal. 

I am on cd21 and still don't have a positive opk, but it has finally gotten a little darker than past days. We will probably still wait for AF to try to conceive again, so hopefully I will have a September bfp.

I conceived DD on soy isoflavones, so I am trying those again. I have ALWAYS suspected some estrogen/egg quality issue and I may be absolutely wrong about that, but the miscarriage made my fears even worse. So...I'm trying it.

Anyone taking baby aspirin to possibly help prevent miscarriage as well? I am considering that, too.


----------



## Bug222

pos opk for me today!!


----------



## kategirl

Hi all, can I join in? I just had a chemical this past weekend, but I'm really hoping I might be able to catch an egg either before my next AF or in September!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) great to see so many new faces:) this has been such a lucky thread ! I conceived my 1st LO on it and am now back for no 2 ! + Opk today and some b'ding lol... So bring on the Tww :) lets be HAVIN ya !


----------



## cutieq

Quiet bystander here! I'm trying to catch up and keep up. Ttc#1 - hoping for a BFP for my birthday !


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sweet I take 75mg Aspirin a day. My Doctor and Consultant prescribed it but I have antiphospholipid syndrome.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies can i join? Im 7dpo im hoping for a BFP this month, i will be doing ICs from tomoro! I miscarried back in November and have been NTNP since then, but this month i started charting and im hopeing that this is my lucky month! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope it's lucky!


----------



## mommyxofxone

guess i'm in the tww officially? i guess? lol.


----------



## Bug222

my chart so far https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kategirl

Bug - Are you doing SMEP, or just something similar? From your chart it looked similar.


----------



## Bug222

Was originally supposed to be SMEP- but then I kept getting "almost" positives so we didn't want to miss any chance lol- if this doesn't work we won't be doing this again next cycle lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi :hi: to all the new ladies!!! Welcome to an awesome group of ladies!!!! This thread is a lucky incredible thread, maybe it's the supportive women here but which ever it is I got my rainbow baby here!!! And can't wait to return!!! 

Good luck to all the TTC/NTNP/WTT/TCAL/TWW'kers/Pregos It's your time!!!!!


SN: I had a dream I was prego( but I'm NTNP) I think my hubby would be mad if we were but I'm feeling so nauseaus lately and I've gained 10lbs:blush: O well don't mind me just a vent moment.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi never isn't it so great this thread keeps going ?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I met some amazing girls on this thread who helped be through a very sad and dark time, they've stayed with me through my pregnancy and helped on the days I've felt scared :)


----------



## Unexpected212

It's nice to see the thread still going :)

I was here after my miscarriage and the support, advice and caring ladies on here are what got me through it all.

Good luck to everyone TTC xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

THINK i'm in the tww ladies. i think.


----------



## Laska5

Just now going through a miscarriage. Waiting for everything to pass- I may call on Monday to get the suppository medication as I start a new job on Thursday. 

I'm hoping everything will pass quickly & I'll be TTC again in September, so hoping for a BFP in September. Anyone think that's being too hopeful?

If we don't get a BFP in September - I'll probably take a couple month break because I work as an RN for a local school & I don't want to be on maternity leave during the beginning of the school year! But a June baby would be perfect!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not at all. I fell pregnant quickly after my miscarriages.

Sorry your going through this :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Looks like I'm already out. No temp rise, so no ov despite a super dark OPK. I'm so upset. I hate my body.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh bug maybe your body is trying to ov , as you can see from my chart I've had 5 Opk + and after one my temp actually dropped . Just keep Opk testing you may still ovulate x


----------



## Unexpected212

Don't give up Bug, I had a positive opk around day 18 and then another on CD24!!! And i conceived that cycle. So it may be your body is trying to ovulate and hasn't yet but still might. Fingers crossed for you.

Laska - That's not too optimistic at all. I had a miscarriage in September and waited till the bleeding had stopped and I'd had my antibiotics etc. Started trying again in November and was pregnant in December after 2 cycles. Sorry for your loss and fingers crossed for you to fall quickly x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I had a pos opk this month a few days before i did actually ovulate hun, u may remember seeing it in the other thread, then they went lighter and then i got my real positive! Think its just body gearing up to ovulate hun xx


----------



## Bug222

Can they go darker again once they have cbecone stark white? It took a year of TTC for my son- always ov on cd 14 or 15, 7 months so far this time and again always right after the pos OPK on cd 14/15- so frustrating!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes the surge can lapse and come back again .


----------



## mommyxofxone

Laska5 said:


> Just now going through a miscarriage. Waiting for everything to pass- I may call on Monday to get the suppository medication as I start a new job on Thursday.
> 
> I'm hoping everything will pass quickly & I'll be TTC again in September, so hoping for a BFP in September. Anyone think that's being too hopeful?
> 
> If we don't get a BFP in September - I'll probably take a couple month break because I work as an RN for a local school & I don't want to be on maternity leave during the beginning of the school year! But a June baby would be perfect!

oh hun i'm so sorry. :hugs:





Bug222 said:


> Can they go darker again once they have cbecone stark white? It took a year of TTC for my son- always ov on cd 14 or 15, 7 months so far this time and again always right after the pos OPK on cd 14/15- so frustrating!


mine did that when i conceived dd :)


----------



## kategirl

Tonight we went over and visited with a couple friends and got to meet one of their 6 week old babies. It was really nice, but I cried when I held him. It's hard not knowing when or if I'll get my second one. Luckily my friend just asked if I was okay and was totally supportive when I mentioned it was just that we've been trying and then I lost one last weekend.


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wonderin said:


> Hi never isn't it so great this thread keeps going ?




brunettebimbo said:
 

> I met some amazing girls on this thread who helped be through a very sad and dark time, they've stayed with me through my pregnancy and helped on the days I've felt scared :)




Unexpected212 said:


> It's nice to see the thread still going :)
> 
> I was here after my miscarriage and the support, advice and caring ladies on here are what got me through it all.
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC xxx

Thnks Ladies for still keeping it going, bc I'm trying to hurry bk and join in actively!! 

Left wondering: it's totally amazing we had so many women here that shared their journey with us and it's amazing tahrs it's still going on after a couple years!!


----------



## nevergivingup

mommyxofxone said:


> THINK i'm in the tww ladies. i think.

Mommyxfxone: Yayyyyyy for being in the TWW!!!! How's your sx's so far?!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

never- i had a touch of nausea this am- but assuming related to my vitamin, or just a weird thing. It was only a few minutes but quite annoying. 

other than that nothing at all! just hanging around lol about to go on vacation (later tonight) so that'll help the time pass a little!


----------



## nevergivingup

Yeah I heard some of those vitamins can help with that, but that's ok there probably right there on the brink of showing up in full throttle!!! What day are u on now?


----------



## mommyxofxone

5 dpo. 

with my first pg i wasn't nauseous at all. so i wouldn't really expect to be this time. i'd hope not to be anyway. i'm the worst patient ever when it comes to nausea!!


----------



## nevergivingup

5dpo now that's exciting, and since you didn't have nausea last then u don't have to worry ab trying to compare it but they do say every preg. is different. I despised the nausea so I can imagine how you're feeling. Does ginger not help with it?


----------



## sosueme

Can I join in here ladies? I had a mmc in July, D&C July 25. Waiting on AF so that we can start TTC again. I am hoping for a BFP in September. 

What's really frustrating about all of this is that everyone is so different so even after hearing other people's experiences, I still feel like I know nothing about how my body will react. I was pretty regular before the preg and d&c, 28 day cycles almost every month, so I wonder whether I will get AF around 4 weeks from my d&c or if it will be sooner/later b/c my body is so crazy. My temps have been insane. Uggh! I know I'll feel better when I see AF (which is so crazy after having been TTC and now wanting AF to come!)

ANYWAY, hope I'm not hijacking anything! Looking for a new community to be involved in. Hope this is it :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) I'm 7dpo tommrow and sooooooooo hoping for two lines this month :) sosue me I'm sorry for your loss . Waiting for that first Af Is tough alright . Mine came about 5 weeks after dnc .


----------



## nevergivingup

sosueme said:


> Can I join in here ladies? I had a mmc in July, D&C July 25. Waiting on AF so that we can start TTC again. I am hoping for a BFP in September.
> 
> What's really frustrating about all of this is that everyone is so different so even after hearing other people's experiences, I still feel like I know nothing about how my body will react. I was pretty regular before the preg and d&c, 28 day cycles almost every month, so I wonder whether I will get AF around 4 weeks from my d&c or if it will be sooner/later b/c my body is so crazy. My temps have been insane. Uggh! I know I'll feel better when I see AF (which is so crazy after having been TTC and now wanting AF to come!)
> 
> ANYWAY, hope I'm not hijacking anything! Looking for a new community to be involved in. Hope this is it :)

Hi Sosueme.!!! Welcome to an awesome thread!! You def have found a great group of women here!!! I'm still curious about your name :winkwink: I wonder what the story is behind that....:haha: but everyone is def different esp. After a m/c or DNC. My body sound similar to yours after my DNC, my body went wacko a bit, my cycle just like yours was reg. until the DNC and I had no clue when it was going to come bk on but like u I surely was ready to see her show bc it def meant a fresh new beginning at TTC!! So we're here to wait with you!!! No DNC is easy and I don't believe none is the same for your body. Sorry for your lost!!! Fx for your BFP soon!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!!! On school break so I'm a bit more active so excuse me if I get comment fever!:haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone :) I'm 7dpo tommrow and sooooooooo hoping for two lines this month :) sosue me I'm sorry for your loss . Waiting for that first Af Is tough alright . Mine came about 5 weeks after dnc .

Hi left!!! 7 dpo EXCIIIIITTTTTIIINNNG:happydance: you're almost there!!! No symptom spotting?!


----------



## Left wonderin

Eh yes lots of it but think its all In my head lol.... So far I've gagged / dry heaved on 3dpo ( well I was picking up dog poo ) ;) but do it all the time and never gag ! I've had headache on 4 DPO which I never get , I've had restless nights on day 3,4 and 6 . I'm normally out like a light ! I've had achey legs might have something to do with running for my life from a heard of cows on Sunday ! My boobs feel heavy but they still do somethimes as all my milk has yet to dry up . Oh and most exciting is my temps . I got a temp rise ( peak) at 6dpo this cycle , they only other time I got that was when I was preg on cycle may 2013 :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Some test porn for ya never lol . The whitest white :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tubs

Hi all! Can I join??? I havent read the thread so I don't know everyone's stories. 

I've have 4 previous losses; a blighted ovum at 6 weeks, a mmc at 12 weeks, a chemical pregnancy and a "normal" miscarriage at 6 weeks. 
I then had a perfectly normal pregnancy resulting in my beautiful little boy!!!
I was on lots of support meds during all those pregnancies. The only difference with my son was that I was on 1000mg for Metformin for PCOS. And I have read that this can prevent miscarriage for women with PCOS. I stayed on it for the first trimester.
I have just gone through another miscarriage at 7 weeks. I got pregnant first month trying for number 2 but I was not taking metformin. I really think this is why the mc happened.

I've just picked up Metformin today as prescribed by my gynae. So I will start taking it tonight. It just feels good to be doing something if you know what I mean. The lack of control over a pregnancy scares me.
I have done some reading up on the benefit of taking Omega 3 for egg quality and I just ordered some.

I'd like to get TTCing ASAP!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi tubs welcome :) hopefully we will all get to know each other on our journey :) I am also ttc no 2 :) no 1 is only 5 months old ( well almost 6 ) but I'm 41 so need to get our skates on lol.... This will be my 3rd pg . I had a mmc at 12 weeks with my first then was blessed with a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby boy . 

Currently I'm 7dpo so waiting !


----------



## tubs

Good luck Left Wondering! Are you hopeful about this cycle?


----------



## Left wonderin

Not really , I actually was ment to not be trying this month .im waiting for the results of a smear test but we had a whoopsie the day I ov so I guess there is a slight chance but not holding out much hope . It would be a wonderful SUPRISE though :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Left that test is very much porn to me...I WANT TO GO POAS NOW!!! And my AF is still on, hahaha!!! I miss it sooooo much!!!! It's even harder to ignore when I go to the dollar tree and they're hanging up right in front of me for a $1 !!! But it's only 6DPO, very much early for a streak of a line but not IMPOSSIBLE:winkwink: Those sx's sounds just like mine beginning at 3DPO. Only thing I had different was congested nasal passages. But yep headache, sleep deprived, legs aching!!!! LEFT (my eyes are big and I have the famous beetlejuice smile on my face). Left my AF sx aren't like those. Those sx sound AWESOMELY promising!!! Do u believe in the extra fertile saying after delivery?!!!? O and you're gagging...already!!! I understand the dog pooop I never gagged either cleaning it up b4 I was prego soooooo FX Left!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Never I looooove your optimism !!!! I'm hoping it gets me a BFP :) ill add to my list so .. Today was very very warm and no one else was , I have been exceptionally thirsty the last couple of days and had a bit of a scratchy throat. Oh and a couple of times today I felt a bit queasy .. The kind of do I don't I feel ..... As for being extra fertile I so bloody hope so lol...... If its not this month its on to next month so but I ain't giving up on this month just yet lol....... You never know I might just have some more poas porn for ya soon ;) lol...


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Tubs!!! And welcome!! Sorry you have to be welcomed under these circumstances but you won't feel like a stranger here!! 

My story: I had 3 previous losses (1 DNC @ 13wks, m/c @ 7wks, last m/c was my baby twin which I bled out while pregnant. But out of it all i was blessed w/ 1 little boy. I'm NTNP but will be bk in TTC action Aug. 2015, for school purposes.

I only knew metformin for type 2 diabetes, so learning that it's used for TTC is pretty awesome(not in your case if course, but to learn something new in mine) m/c's def messed your body cycle up and getting an AF is like getting my body back bc it's a sign. My lil boy is 1 year old as well so welcome!!!

Left 5 months old!!! I think it's the best time bc your LO WILL HAVE A PLAYMATE, something I long for my son instead of borrowing other peoples kids to play with my boy or rather me crawling on the floor making motor sounds!!! :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

I know never but I have to get going , no time to hang around :) and I definetly want a sibling so I don't have to be his playmate ALL the time lol.......


----------



## Bug222

7 dpo for me... ff has finally decided that i did ovulate :haha: boobs are really sore and I have been really dizzy- not too hopeful this cycle as it has been a weird one.


----------



## nevergivingup

Left, while pregnant with my DS my OB told me that we're going to pray and stay optimistic despite the fact that his brother or sister twin heart beat was heard and one point but no longer could be found. BUT we're not giving up on him/her stay optimistic she said for miracles do happen! So I say to you Left....BRING ON THAT BFP girlie!!!!! Scratchy throat was def one of my sx it was around 5 or 6DPO!!! And don't tease me Left bc next POAS pic u put up I'm heading to Dollar tree to satisfy my crave...until then more porn Pleasssseeeeee!!! LOL


----------



## nevergivingup

Bugz I wouldn't count myself out so early. 7 DPO is still early, DONT YOU THROW IN THAT TOWEL JUST YET!!!!


----------



## Bug222

im not completely out of hope.. you know those cycles where you just have more of a positive feeling than others. :)


----------



## tubs

Thanks Nevergivingup! Sorry for your losses too.
Well I officially started the Metformin last night. Really hoping it improves egg quality. 

I keep thinking back to my pregnancy with my son and asking myself...why was that one successful?? I was in a really good place: exercising and eating healthy. I had eliminated sugar from my diet. (Apparently this is essential when having PCOS). So I'm trying to do this again. 
Although I'm still bleeding from the mc (soz tmi!) so I can't go swimming yet. Trying to get out walking as much as possible but it's always raining here!!!


----------



## tubs

Bug222 said:


> 7 dpo for me... ff has finally decided that i did ovulate :haha: boobs are really sore and I have been really dizzy- not too hopeful this cycle as it has been a weird one.

They sound like good signs Bug!


----------



## Left wonderin

Soooo had another restless night and this am had an episode of dry heaving over the sink as making breakfast ! Oh came by and asked was I being sick .......... Mmmm I lied and struggled not to heave and said no ! It went as soon as it came on and reminded me sooooo much of being pg . I've also decided I'm not testing again till the 21st when I will be 14 DPO . Until then will just have to see what my temps do :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Left how are you going to hold out for 14DPO, I thought I could but it was really hard!! But again I didn't temp so I'm sure that'll help you out too to hold out!!!! Do your OH know you all are trying...I know w/ DS I didn't say anything to him. 

Bugz: I understand completely how u feel! You know your body well until you're fully out this cycle I'm keeping my FX for ya. Next cycle what are ya plans?


----------



## Bug222

Same again- b-complex, low dose aspirin, folic acid and prenatal- following SMEP as best we can with my shift work.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm never good question oh knows I want another we had "the talk " two weeks ago and I'm still waiting on my answer . He had some reservations ... Silly ones like how long it will take to pack up the car :haha: 
So I didn't quite tell him I was ov when we DTD this time ... I thought about it but didn't :haha: ah well his answer will be yes and if it worked this time he won't have to Putin the hard work :winkwink: lol.....


----------



## nevergivingup

Bugz: I'm like that plan!!! My sister is having a really hard time TTC, do u mind if I pass on your ingredients?!! Bc she's still in the middle if doing a hundred test w/ her doctor for her infertility, even her DH came out perfectly fine. So what can she lose. That sounds like a recipie for success!

Left: Haha!!! I did the same thing. We had the talk but he wanted to wait bc of our m/c's. I believe he was just to scared. So I just did all the work for him!!! Lol. Sometimes I think it's best not to tell haha(I hope no men are reading these threads. Hahaha) I check my ov stick when we were trying in privacy and set the atmosphere after I wrap that stick in tissue and hid it at the bottom of the trash can of:winkwink: course!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol if this month doesn't work think that will be my plan for next month ! He will think I'm so nice for not pressuring him ;) lol


----------



## Bug222

lol- of course! I figure it has worked to get me pregnant three times... even if only one time was successful- it WILL work again for my rainbow!

i never let DH see my sticks!!! they all get hidden haha


----------



## nevergivingup

BUGZ: Definitely a plan for success!!!

Left & BUGZ: HAHAHA, I'm never telling again!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## nevergivingup

Poor fellow thought he was just that irresistible that month if only he knew i would've done anything to get my babies he's carrying into their rightful home(ME) haha!!!


Sorry for misspelling....dealing w/ and 1 year old running around and trying to type on this crazy iPhone with its sarcastic auto correct, like I don't know that I meant to spell it that way!...........hold up this last sentence didn't sound right......AUTO CORRECT PLEASE Lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Never I've miss you your so funny !!! I have Sean's christening today so really need to get my skates on !! Love to all xxxxxxx ooh had temp rise this am ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

LEFT ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY FOR YOU TODAY Temp rise and Sean's christening !!! Tell me how it went once you get settle later on!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies just got back from vacation! any good news? what did i miss?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Mommyxofofone glad you're bk!!! Now I need a vacation!!!! No new bpfs as of yet anyway! Still waiting!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just popping in got back from Turkey yesterday:happydance: was lovely and of course she came and tried to ruin the party - but she was weird:wacko:

Pop over to my journal if you get a chance and let me know what your thoughts are:winkwink:

Hi to all the new ladies - welcome - I guess I'm one of the oldest literally here (43 yesterday aaargh!) and been on this thread since near enough the beginning so trust me when I say what a lovely supportive group this is:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kategirl

I'm 1dpo now. Still BDing every other day until Wednesday (just in case I actually O late, though I got +OPK Friday and Saturday), and then the TWW really begins!


----------



## mommyxofxone

luckily tww is almost done for me. with af being due thursday.

lots of pimples appearing (normal af sign) and cramping started yesterday already. ugh.

just waiting for her.


----------



## sosueme

nevergivingup said:


> sosueme said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in here ladies? I had a mmc in July, D&C July 25. Waiting on AF so that we can start TTC again. I am hoping for a BFP in September.
> 
> What's really frustrating about all of this is that everyone is so different so even after hearing other people's experiences, I still feel like I know nothing about how my body will react. I was pretty regular before the preg and d&c, 28 day cycles almost every month, so I wonder whether I will get AF around 4 weeks from my d&c or if it will be sooner/later b/c my body is so crazy. My temps have been insane. Uggh! I know I'll feel better when I see AF (which is so crazy after having been TTC and now wanting AF to come!)
> 
> ANYWAY, hope I'm not hijacking anything! Looking for a new community to be involved in. Hope this is it :)
> 
> Hi Sosueme.!!! Welcome to an awesome thread!! You def have found a great group of women here!!! I'm still curious about your name :winkwink: I wonder what the story is behind that....:haha: but everyone is def different esp. After a m/c or DNC. My body sound similar to yours after my DNC, my body went wacko a bit, my cycle just like yours was reg. until the DNC and I had no clue when it was going to come bk on but like u I surely was ready to see her show bc it def meant a fresh new beginning at TTC!! So we're here to wait with you!!! No DNC is easy and I don't believe none is the same for your body. Sorry for your lost!!! Fx for your BFP soon!!!Click to expand...

I'm an attorney - when DH and I were brainstorming about what we'd name a boat if we ever got one, we decided it would be "So Sue Me" -- we haven't bought a boat, but I liked the name, so I kept it as a screen name. Been with me ever since :) 
Thanks for your kind words. I still haven't seen any sign of AF, and like I said before, my temps are insane and FF can't determine if I've O'd so I have no idea what to expect. I have a follow up appt on Sept 3, but I don't know that I will get any real answers then either! :shrug:


----------



## Left wonderin

:drunk::cake:Happy birthday Fi :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hi guys! May I join you?

I just suffered a miscarriage almost 2 weeks ago, I was 7 weeks 2 days. Our Brayden Ray was just too perfect for the world, and is now our little guardian angel. My husband and I have been through a roller coaster of emotions since then, but we have decided we will try again. My midwife told me to wait about 3 months in order to make sure everything is okay, but that if we wanted to try sooner that was okay too. So now we are NTNP. We are hoping for a rainbow baby, and I'd love to have some friends who are going through similar. Some info about me, My name is Erica. I am 26. I have been married to my husband for 2 1/2 years now, we have a beautiful daughter whom will be 1 on the 26th.


----------



## nevergivingup

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just popping in got back from Turkey yesterday:happydance: was lovely and of course she came and tried to ruin the party - but she was weird:wacko:
> 
> Pop over to my journal if you get a chance and let me know what your thoughts are:winkwink:
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies - welcome - I guess I'm one of the oldest literally here (43 yesterday aaargh!) and been on this thread since near enough the beginning so trust me when I say what a lovely supportive group this is:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




kategirl said:


> I'm 1dpo now. Still BDing every other day until Wednesday (just in case I actually O late, though I got +OPK Friday and Saturday), and then the TWW really begins!




mommyxofxone said:


> luckily tww is almost done for me. with af being due thursday.
> 
> lots of pimples appearing (normal af sign) and cramping started yesterday already. ugh.
> 
> just waiting for her.




sosueme said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sosueme said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in here ladies? I had a mmc in July, D&C July 25. Waiting on AF so that we can start TTC again. I am hoping for a BFP in September.
> 
> What's really frustrating about all of this is that everyone is so different so even after hearing other people's experiences, I still feel like I know nothing about how my body will react. I was pretty regular before the preg and d&c, 28 day cycles almost every month, so I wonder whether I will get AF around 4 weeks from my d&c or if it will be sooner/later b/c my body is so crazy. My temps have been insane. Uggh! I know I'll feel better when I see AF (which is so crazy after having been TTC and now wanting AF to come!)
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, hope I'm not hijacking anything! Looking for a new community to be involved in. Hope this is it :)
> 
> Hi Sosueme.!!! Welcome to an awesome thread!! You def have found a great group of women here!!! I'm still curious about your name :winkwink: I wonder what the story is behind that....:haha: but everyone is def different esp. After a m/c or DNC. My body sound similar to yours after my DNC, my body went wacko a bit, my cycle just like yours was reg. until the DNC and I had no clue when it was going to come bk on but like u I surely was ready to see her show bc it def meant a fresh new beginning at TTC!! So we're here to wait with you!!! No DNC is easy and I don't believe none is the same for your body. Sorry for your lost!!! Fx for your BFP soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an attorney - when DH and I were brainstorming about what we'd name a boat if we ever got one, we decided it would be "So Sue Me" -- we haven't bought a boat, but I liked the name, so I kept it as a screen name. Been with me ever since :)
> Thanks for your kind words. I still haven't seen any sign of AF, and like I said before, my temps are insane and FF can't determine if I've O'd so I have no idea what to expect. I have a follow up appt on Sept 3, but I don't know that I will get any real answers then either! :shrug:Click to expand...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAY GARFIE!!!!!!!! You're not too old!!! People aren't making it to 25 these days so I'd say 43 is the new 20!!!! Hope you enjoyed Turkey!!! I can only dream ab that!!! 

Sosueme: THAT IS THE BEST BOAT NAME EVER!!!!! I think I would just run out to give a boat just to use that name!!!!
And don't worry your body will get back to normAl, some people takes a while, others a weeks!!! For me it was weeks!!! But you'll be fine!!! Let us know how your appt. go. It's really emotional when u go for the follow up, stay strong you'll be fine!


----------



## nevergivingup

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi guys! May I join you?
> 
> I just suffered a miscarriage almost 2 weeks ago, I was 7 weeks 2 days. Our Brayden Ray was just too perfect for the world, and is now our little guardian angel. My husband and I have been through a roller coaster of emotions since then, but we have decided we will try again. My midwife told me to wait about 3 months in order to make sure everything is okay, but that if we wanted to try sooner that was okay too. So now we are NTNP. We are hoping for a rainbow baby, and I'd love to have some friends who are going through similar. Some info about me, My name is Erica. I am 26. I have been married to my husband for 2 1/2 years now, we have a beautiful daughter whom will be 1 on the 26th.

Welcome rocknrollbaby!!! Sorry for your lost but you'll find wonderful
People here that is going through the same or either similar situations!!!! I'm NTNP so yayy I have a partner in the NTNP club now!!! FX for ya!!!


----------



## Bug222

11dpo and still bfn.. But not AF and no spotting yet either. 

Sosueme- good luck with your appt

So sorry for your loss Rocknroll


----------



## nevergivingup

Kategirl: BD AWAY!!! It won't hurt a thing!!!! I BD up unto my BFP(crazy and exhausted) so have fun and keep it fun!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

BUGZ: when do AF usually show?!


----------



## nevergivingup

mommyxofxone said:


> luckily tww is almost done for me. with af being due thursday.
> 
> lots of pimples appearing (normal af sign) and cramping started yesterday already. ugh.
> 
> just waiting for her.

Mommyxofofone : sounds like you're just waiting for her to appear........SO U CAN START FRESH AND GET THAT BFP NEXT CYCLE( ps. I hate pimples...I get those w/o AF coming..arrhhhhh)


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry ladies I thought I commented bk to more then I did so sorry if I looked like again I had comment fever!! Fell asleep while commenting so excuse my bad English once again(where's auto correct when u need it!)


----------



## kategirl

nevergivingup said:


> Kategirl: BD AWAY!!! It won't hurt a thing!!!! I BD up unto my BFP(crazy and exhausted) so have fun and keep it fun!!!

Unfortunately, DH was really tired last night and just couldn't do it, so we've decided to stop for the month. On to September!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:witch: came two days early :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish mine would so I can get on with it !!!! Roll on September !!!


----------



## nevergivingup

kategirl said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Kategirl: BD AWAY!!! It won't hurt a thing!!!! I BD up unto my BFP(crazy and exhausted) so have fun and keep it fun!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, DH was really tired last night and just couldn't do it, so we've decided to stop for the month. On to September!Click to expand...

That's ok Kate, it gets tiresome, all this TTC stuff, breaks r def needed! My FX for you a September BFP!!!! Btw: it'll give his little soldiers more time to rest and triple up...if that makes any sense!


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wonderin said:


> Wish mine would so I can get on with it !!!! Roll on September !!!

We have 2 wks ladies Sept. will be here b4 u know it!!!


----------



## kategirl

Okay, maybe I have a bit more of a chance than I was thinking. I added all of my info to FF (even though I haven't temped in a while) and it looks a bit better to me than it did on my other app on my phone. Even if I didn't O until Sunday, I think there's a chance since we BD'd on Saturday. For some reason I felt like it was longer; I think the FF format makes it more clear. What do you think?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kategirl

I'm only 2 (or maybe 3) dpo but I already want to POAS. I almost feel like I want to just so I can see it's BFN and not get my hopes up. :wacko:

I hate knowing there's a small chance, but also knowing that it's really unlikely.


----------



## kategirl

Okay, so next month we need to do some things differently...


I need to not stress out DH. I think he was too stressed this month, which meant we didn't get to BD as much as we should have. :(
I think I'll try temping again (only ever did it one month, the month I got a BFP with my DD; time to find that thermometer!).
I'll try pineapple after O - you never know!
Hopefully we'll be more successful with SMEP this time.
Keep up OPKs, raspberry leaf tea up until O, and honey + cinnamon every night.

I'm only 2 dpo, but already want to get onto the next month. Come on AF, hurry up and get my TWW over with so I can do better next month!


----------



## nevergivingup

Kategirl: I was never ever great at understanding those darn ff charts! I tried to do them myself and ended up getting more confused then I begin but it's just me....I need someone to teach me! But I can understand the language of someone ready to TTC!!!! Your plan seems awesome. I never temped but I hear it's very much accurate and u got your BFP from it so I say keep tempted madam!!!! 

And when the DH is happy n stress free more little soldiers come flowing out and it really is more enjoyable bc it can seem like a task or a job esp. if they know what our purpose of jumping on them is!!! 

You're not out yet Kate. Not until AF comes!!

Btw: Have you ever heard of cassava? I read up on wondered if anyone tried it, I heard it suppose to up your chances of having twins by hyper ovulating!!! I'm so looking forward to jumping bk in the game to try it out. Still needs so e research before trying tho!!!
Kate FX EITHER BFP OR AF so we can start anew next month!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kate I tried eating Brazil nuts after ov (5 per day) supposed to help with implantation. Well all I can say is that the first month I tried it I got my BFP ! Your plan just reminded me of it !! So next month after ov ill be bringing out the Brazil nuts ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

Brazil nuts, eh :huh: I know what's on my grocery list next month!!!


----------



## Bug222

nevergivingup said:


> BUGZ: when do AF usually show?!


cycles WERE always 25 days with ov on cd 14... however after the 2nd MC things have been all over the place and no cycle has been the same. 

temp drop this am and pink spotting so I am out for this cycle though :(

kate- i did honey and cinnamon when I conceived my son! i will be doing it again for Sept! Is the raspberry leaf tea from af to ov? 

never- what is cassava?


----------



## kategirl

Bug - I did raspberry leaf tea and honey with cinnamon the one month I got pregnant with my daughter, too!

Some people say raspberry leaf tea is good for the entire cycle, but others say it should just be AF to O.


----------



## nevergivingup

Ok so researched cassava; it is now taken off my "to take when TTC items" it's a vegetable that is full of calories, ya in the potatoes family but has double the calories the potatoes and it's high in fructose sugar. So the reason its said to be used is bc it's said that the reason people get pregnant w/ twins is bc 1). They have twins on the father side close enough to pass the gene. 2). The female eats lots of yams 3). The female gains a tremendous amount of weight making her hyper ovulate. 4). Some other reasons. So that's by cassava is thought to contribute to making twins but that's ok bc it says you can become a diabetic if you eat to many of the cassava. So onto a new food.


----------



## kategirl

Nevergivingup - lol, yeah, I think you should skip that one. :)


----------



## Bug222

lol- hmm yeah that doesn't sound like the best plan nevergivingup! lol


----------



## nevergivingup

Totally agree Kate & Bugz :rofl:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok ladies I need a plan to increase my chances next month ! What should I be taking and when ?? Re vitiam, supplements etc . I'm useless at knowing that stuff ?? All suggestions welcome :) gearing up to AF so new cycle just around the corner . 

Anyone ever gone into a health food shop and asked what they have to help with ttc ?? Might try that lol..


----------



## Left wonderin

Might need to spike oh food ;) lol


----------



## Bug222

the supplements i take... 

b-complex- as I normally have a short LP, low dose aspirin, folic acid, prenatal vitamin, Evening Primrose from AF to Ov and Raspberry Leaf tea from AF to ov... but im also little bit obsessive... lol

oh and a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon every morning


----------



## nevergivingup

Mowat : hope youre reading bc i would love to hear updates!!

Mamatex: Hows the pregnancy going?

All the women who just join or been here for a while whats the 411? I would love updates!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Btw: ITS DH AND I WEDDING ANNIVERSARY today!!!! Unfortunately i spent my day tending to my 1yr old and my head in the books for when class starts :dohh: and DH was at work.....hopefully he'll treat me once he gets home!! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

I'm a silent stalker. With 1519 pages, it was too much to catch up on! My update - 5dpo today. Hoping for a BFP this month. AF due on August 31. 33rd birthday is sept 5th. That would be the best birthday ever! Boobs are getting sorer by the day but that's about it. This is my 1st month temping and so far it's fascinating me and pacifying my urge to poas.


----------



## Kelly9

new stalker to if I'm welcome :) Had a D&C in may for a blighted ovum so trying for my second rainbow baby. Am 3dpo I think, af also due on august 31 which also happen to be my 30th birthday so cutieq I'm right with ya on a birthday bfp!


----------



## Bug222

nevergivingup said:


> Btw: ITS DH AND I WEDDING ANNIVERSARY today!!!! Unfortunately i spent my day tending to my 1yr old and my head in the books for when class starts :dohh: and DH was at work.....hopefully he'll treat me once he gets home!! :thumbup:

happy anniversary!


----------



## mowat

Welcome new ladies! Good luck Cutie and Kelly.

Left I took coenzyme q10 on orders from my fertility doctor. Not sure what my dosage was, but it was pretty high. I think it's for egg quality. They didn't recommend anything else (other than prenatal and aspirin), but I also took extra D and Folic.

Yes, I'm still here Never. It's my anniversary tomorrow! Hope DH did something special for you---we tend to forget it's even our anniversary! 

Nothing new to report. I've had two betas that were both good and high. Ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday. Then we will know.


----------



## nevergivingup

cutieq said:


> I'm a silent stalker. With 1519 pages, it was too much to catch up on! My update - 5dpo today. Hoping for a BFP this month. AF due on August 31. 33rd birthday is sept 5th. That would be the best birthday ever! Boobs are getting sorer by the day but that's about it. This is my 1st month temping and so far it's fascinating me and pacifying my urge to poas.

Cutieq :winkwink: I don't blame you, this thread has been moving since 2012 :happydance: I would just jump right on in too and wouldn't give it 1 thought to go bk and read:blush: we can always do "Introducees" later. But how awesome you have 7 days left to POAS :wacko: how are you staying sane (I'm such an POAS addict) that would be an wonderful birthday present to get a BFP!!! My everything is so crossed for you!!! Sore boobs already that's sure nuff a good sign of your birthday gift maybe getting to show(A BFP that is) do you have any sticks on deck??(hpt?) I'm so not telling you to test, just making sure you're loaded for the big day!


----------



## nevergivingup

Kelly9 said:


> new stalker to if I'm welcome :) Had a D&C in may for a blighted ovum so trying for my second rainbow baby. Am 3dpo I think, af also due on august 31 which also happen to be my 30th birthday so cutieq I'm right with ya on a birthday bfp!


Now that is awesome!! I hope you both get they best gift ever!!!! And sorry for your loss. It's never easy and getting an DNC sure dosent help the matters any. I'm familiar in that area but starting over was ok too!


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Welcome new ladies! Good luck Cutie and Kelly.
> 
> Left I took coenzyme q10 on orders from my fertility doctor. Not sure what my dosage was, but it was pretty high. I think it's for egg quality. They didn't recommend anything else (other than prenatal and aspirin), but I also took extra D and Folic.
> 
> Yes, I'm still here Never. It's my anniversary tomorrow! Hope DH did something special for you---we tend to forget it's even our anniversary!
> 
> Nothing new to report. I've had two betas that were both good and high. Ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday. Then we will know.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (screaming silently) What!!?!!! That is awesome Mowat :wohoo: Your ticker is absolutely stunning if I may say so :winkwink: any ms? Nausea? Weight gain? I'm so happy for you!!!! U/s!! Can't wait!! Sure hope someone share their u/s pic w/us!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Happy Anniversary Mowat!!!!!!! How does it feel to be pregnant on your anniversary!!!!!!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck at your u/s mowat xx
good luck for quick bfp's ladies, and birthday bfp's xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

HI ! I am in on a beginning of September BFP at least I bloomin hope so. Lost my little one last month July. Haven't really tried since the mmc I wanted to get through a normal cycle first. Now almost ovulation day and sooooo ready ! 

Good Luck ! xx


----------



## nevergivingup

Chrissi1981 said:


> HI ! I am in on a beginning of September BFP at least I bloomin hope so. Lost my little one last month July. Haven't really tried since the mmc I wanted to get through a normal cycle first. Now almost ovulation day and sooooo ready !
> 
> Good Luck ! xx

Hi Chrissi!!!! So sorry to hear about your lost. I waited one cycle as well and I myself think that's a great idea once I waited bc it gave my body time to heal and regulate or at least try to! Well Welcome to the club ma'am, you're def joining in with a great bunch if Sep. BFP!!! FX for you!!! I'm ready for them to roll in!!! Do you have ovulation kits or thermometers ready!!! Bc Sept. Is almost here!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi ! I have OPKs i do not temp test. I have clearblue digitals and the skinny strips. I test in the afternoon like at 4pm. So we will see what happens later !! I think i will have to BD this evening i have been pretty slack lately cause I have been ill with a bad sinus infection. September is almost here and it would be a wonderful birthday present to get pregnant again ! x


----------



## nevergivingup

Chrissi: I faithfully used those opks as well and they worked great for me. I'm not a "tempter" :haha: (is that even the right word:blush: )either. I was a morning opk'er, although I heard the afternoon is better. sick while trying to bd. is a good reason to slack, bc it's makes it take longer and it's already tiresome but it sounds like you're ready!!! Everything crossed for ya!!! Now I guess you have to make up for those sick days:haha:


----------



## cutieq

Kelly, yay for birthday babies!! Baby would be due in hubby's birthday month so this would be a gift to both of us.

Nevergivingup, I have oh let's say 20+ strips waiting lol! I'm trying to hold out until 9 or 10dpo. Key word trying!


----------



## cutieq

Chrissi1981 said:


> Hi ! I have OPKs i do not temp test. I have clearblue digitals and the skinny strips. I test in the afternoon like at 4pm. So we will see what happens later !! I think i will have to BD this evening i have been pretty slack lately cause I have been ill with a bad sinus infection. September is almost here and it would be a wonderful birthday present to get pregnant again ! x

Sorry for your loss Chrissi. Another possible birthday BFP. I love it!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Would be a lovely birthday present. I got a negative OPK this morning but after dehydrating myself for 4 hours check this out ! At 4pm positive OPKs !

Oh the first stick is the OPK from yesterday.

I know I am about to ovulate as my temp is up (i feel it) and i am getting twinges from my right ovary. Husband will be happy when he gets home !


https://mail.aol.com/38711-111/aim-6/en-gb/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=30018114&folder=Inbox&partId=1
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cutieq

Chrissi1981 said:


> Would be a lovely birthday present. I got a negative OPK this morning but after dehydrating myself for 4 hours check this out ! At 4pm positive OPKs !
> 
> Oh the first stick is the OPK from yesterday.
> 
> I know I am about to ovulate as my temp is up (i feel it) and i am getting twinges from my right ovary. Husband will be happy when he gets home !
> 
> 
> https://mail.aol.com/38711-111/aim-6/en-gb/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=30018114&folder=Inbox&partId=1

:happydance: see ya! time to :sex:


----------



## Bug222

Chrissi1981 said:


> Would be a lovely birthday present. I got a negative OPK this morning but after dehydrating myself for 4 hours check this out ! At 4pm positive OPKs !
> 
> Oh the first stick is the OPK from yesterday.
> 
> I know I am about to ovulate as my temp is up (i feel it) and i am getting twinges from my right ovary. Husband will be happy when he gets home !
> 
> 
> https://mail.aol.com/38711-111/aim-6/en-gb/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=30018114&folder=Inbox&partId=1

Have fun! Lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) welcome ladies :) hoping for lots of birthday BFP :) AFM I'm just waiting for AF to get into town and then bugger off !! Sh sis due tommrow or Saturday ... Cme on let's be havin ya !!


----------



## Kelly9

Mowat congrats :) 

Never: thanks :) I'm doubtful this will be our lucky cycle but only because my husband has moderate male factor ie his sperm aren't the greatest but the little one we lost in May was conceived naturally on my third cycle while breast feeding so even if it doesn't happen this cycle I know eventually it will and I'm ok with that! We'll have fun trying anyway. But I mean how awesome would a birthday bfp be!!!! OMG I'd poop myself lol. I needed a D&C unfortunately since I had a blighted ovum and at 9.5 weeks my levels were still going up quiet a bit but it went better then expected. 

Also I don't test early but I have plenty of sticks if I suspect I'm pregnant (and I can usually tell by around 12 dpo).


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok so I'm 15dpo waiting for AF to arrive ...... No sign yet WTF !!!! Where are you ???? I know I'm not pg as tested 12dpo with 10mlu test and not a hint of a line !!!! Come on witch so I can move onto September !


----------



## kategirl

Left wonderin, I think you should test just to make sure! Both of my CPs I had tested at 12dpo and got a BFN but then got a BFP later (not that this would be a CP, I've heard other people have that happen who also had healthy pregnancies, they just implanted late).


----------



## Left wonderin

kategirl said:


> Left wonderin, I think you should test just to make sure! Both of my CPs I had tested at 12dpo and got a BFN but then got a BFP later (not that this would be a CP, I've heard other people have that happen who also had healthy pregnancies, they just implanted late).

If there is no sign of her by Sunday ill test but I'm pretty sure she is on her way due to my stinking mood :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Left I hope you know soon enough! 

I'm still undigging myself from unpacking all our stuff. Moving sucks! But keeping busy. 

Chrissi yay for possibly a birthday bfp as well!


----------



## mommyxofxone

we are out ladies. sticking with one.


----------



## MamaTex

Chrissi1981: Good luck!! 

mommyxofxone: Sorry :( 

Left: Did AF every show?

mowat: Glad you got some good betas. I hope your scan went well on Wednesday!


----------



## kategirl

I got a FPL on a Wondfo strip this morning at 8dpo. Not sure if it's real or a faulty Wondfo, so now I'm just waiting to test again. Though I have been having symptoms, so I think there's a chance. Now I just have to wait...


----------



## cutieq

goood luck kategirl! 

sorry mommyof one :(

AFM, got some promising symptoms and I'm dying to test, but holding on for AF. I don't want to get my hopes up and see a BFN. Hurry up Friday!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes AF arrived on cd15 so off to September we go :)


----------



## Kelly9

Kategirl!!!!! Really!!!!! OMG! Do you have a pic? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm waiting till af is late as well either that or my birthday so I guess I'll test August 31 if the witch doesn't show. I expect she'll be here before then even though that's 15dpo for me just because my lp has been on the shorter side. No symptoms for me at 7-8 dpo.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly - I posted pics here. I still really don't think it means anything, but I'm hoping...


----------



## Tricia173

My sweet boy is now 6 months so we are ttc once again! 

We decided to not even bother trying on our own this time since we couldn't make it work last time.... I met with the fertility center and we are doing a similar plan to last time Clomid, Gonal F, and ovidrel to force ovulation. They also have me on vitamin d, omega 3, coenzyme q10, metformin, and frolic acid...I just got done with prevera to jump start my period... It is definitely a lot more extra pills this time. Hopefully it is worth it! 

Anyhow cd2 today and tomorrow I go in for a preliminary scan to make sure everything looks good....and then if ok I will start Clomid! 

I am a little nervous to start this road again but also excited!


----------



## Kelly9

Tricia best of luck! 

Kategirl that is soooo positive. I look forward to tomorrows test!


----------



## _Anya_

Hi ladies! We had a loss in March (diagnosed with blighted ovum at 7 weeks, D&C at 8 weeks). We'll be trying again for baby #1 in September! Wish me luck!


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, Anya! I hope September is your month!

AFM, I just got a BFP on a digi. I'm kind of in shock!


----------



## Chrissi1981

_Anya_ said:


> Hi ladies! We had a loss in March (diagnosed with blighted ovum at 7 weeks, D&C at 8 weeks). We'll be trying again for baby #1 in September! Wish me luck!

Oh honey. I too was diagnosed with a blighted ovum but at 10w4days. I had no idea until I started spotting. Although I still think that there was a embryo from what I saw when i miscarried naturally at home. We lost ours in July and we are trying to conceive straight after my 1st cycle and AF because we are ready.

Good luck and keep us posted. 

xxxx


----------



## cutieq

Congrats Kate!


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats Kate!

Good luck Anya!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay kate!


----------



## kategirl

Bah, my clinic wants me to come do a urine pregnancy test today after work since I got a positive HPT. I'm scared that it will be negativeif my levels aren't high enough yet. With my first CP, I had a negative urine test followed by a blood test showing I was at 24, then came home and did a digi that showed as Pregnant still. I'm worried it will be negative today. I would wait a few more days, but they wanted me to come in now since I had the CP three weeks ago.


----------



## cutieq

best of luck! Probably best to get them in the loop now if you are!


----------



## Kelly9

If your ic's are registering it you should be fine kate. You're really making me want to test but I feel af coming. Plus if she doesn't show I want to test on my birthday. So your due date would be may 10 then hey?


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, May 10th. Mother's Day, and the day after our 6th wedding anniversary. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations Kate :) Tricia yahooo to ttc again ! Me too and my LO only 6 months 2 days :)


----------



## Kelly9

Kate I only know that cause we're ov buddies and thats what my FF is telling me!

I just signed up for another year of FF for only 24 bucks! Yahoo!!! It was half off since I was renewing. Now I'm set for the next year. Hopefully it won't take that long though.


----------



## Tricia173

Left- good luck, hope it comes quickly! I didn't want to wait because it took awhile last time! My sweet boy turned 6 months yesterday! Time is already flying!!


----------



## kategirl

So, the clinic's urine pregnancy test was negative. :( But the nurse said that their tests are not sensitive at all and that if I have a positive HPT that she's sure I'm pregnant and that I should come back to try the urine test again in at least a week. Which means that I also can't begin the process to get an OB until at least next week - I have to get a positive in their test to get to speak with the OB coordinator who will then help me get matched up with an OB and then I can start making appointments. Sucks, especially since I'm getting paranoid that this is all from the CP last month.


----------



## kategirl

And my DH is all mad at me now since I'm not supposes to be cleaning the cat litterboxes anymore. I think I'm going to end up having to clean them, and I'm afraid of it causing me to miscarry. I know it's unlikely, but I'm nervous.


----------



## Tricia173

Kate- that bites that you didn't get confirmation...hopefully you get your confirmation next week then it will be worth the wait!

My husband hated that I couldn't clean the cat boxes when I was pregnant but it just isn't worth the risk ( though it would be nice to not hear him belly ache about having to do it)


----------



## Kelly9

They need to get some new tests. They seriously have the worst tests if they can't pick up what a digi can!


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> And my DH is all mad at me now since I'm not supposes to be cleaning the cat litterboxes anymore. I think I'm going to end up having to clean them, and I'm afraid of it causing me to miscarry. I know it's unlikely, but I'm nervous.

Men are so funny ! Mine complained when I asked him to hoover as it involves me bending over my stomach too much hahaha ... I laugh and say 'well if i'm gonna get pregnant and you don't want to have issues then best to be extra careful' hahahahahaha this shuts him up immediately lol

But for the cat litter. I certainly do not blame you.

I hope all goes well for you hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

kategirl said:


> So, the clinic's urine pregnancy test was negative. :( But the nurse said that their tests are not sensitive at all and that if I have a positive HPT that she's sure I'm pregnant and that I should come back to try the urine test again in at least a week. Which means that I also can't begin the process to get an OB until at least next week - I have to get a positive in their test to get to speak with the OB coordinator who will then help me get matched up with an OB and then I can start making appointments. Sucks, especially since I'm getting paranoid that this is all from the CP last month.

Kate will they not order a blood test for you? I have heard of so many women show up negative in the office with the pregnancy tests they use, that just aren't as sensitive. Oh and don't worry too much about the cat litter. When I was pregnant with DD, my husband worked so much that I was the one left to change the litter box. I just used gloves and religiously washed my hands. The risk of getting toxoplasmosis is so slim. You would need to ingest bits of cat feces with the parasite that gives toxoplasmosis. I would hope you are not eating cat feces. 

:winkwink:


----------



## MamaTex

Good luck Anya , Tricia, and Left!!

Kelly9: Looking forward to checking back on this thread at the end of the month!


----------



## kategirl

MamaTex - Nope,they won't do a blood test unless I think I'm already six weeks and still getting negatives. The RN said I should come in next Tuesday again (when I'll be 4w2d) since it usually is positive once yo're a little ove 4 weeks, then if it's still negative I should just come in and try every couple days.


----------



## mowat

Started spotting yesterday so I figured for sure my ultrasound today would be bad news (as that's how my miscarriages often start). Unbelievably everything was looking good. If I believed in miracles I would certainly think this was one! Thanks for all the support ladies. Three years ago this month this nightmare all began---can't believe it might possibly be over and I'll get a rainbow.


----------



## kategirl

mowat - I hope the spotting is nothing! I know a lot of women spot. I'm glad that the ultrasound looked good. :)


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Started spotting yesterday so I figured for sure my ultrasound today would be bad news (as that's how my miscarriages often start). Unbelievably everything was looking good. If I believed in miracles I would certainly think this was one! Thanks for all the support ladies. Three years ago this month this nightmare all began---can't believe it might possibly be over and I'll get a rainbow.

I was wondering how you were doing! So happy you got good news!! :thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat that is such good news :) spotting is scary especially after mc . I spotted at 6+ weeks and thought it was all over but it stopped and everything was just fine .


----------



## cutieq

great news mowat!


----------



## Kelly9

Kate have you continued peeing on sticks lol? Are the lines getting darker? 

Mama I'm fairly certain I'm out this month, I can usually tell when I'm pregnant by early signs and symptoms and I've got nothing, I know 10dpo is early but my lps have been short so I suspect I'll see af in the next 1-4 days. Not trying to be a downer just realistic given that I know our chances of conceiving any month are so low.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Kate have you continued peeing on sticks lol? Are the lines getting darker?

Yes, I have. Twice a day, morning and evening. :blush: They have been getting darker, so that's good! I've also been having some more symptoms, but I also worry when I feel better (like right now).


----------



## Bug222

mowat- glad everything is ok- spotting is so scary, especially when you have already suffered losses

kate- when I was pregnant with my DS my tests at the drs office showed negative. If your tests at home are still getting darker that is a great sign!


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Kate have you continued peeing on sticks lol? Are the lines getting darker?
> 
> Yes, I have. Twice a day, morning and evening. :blush: They have been getting darker, so that's good! I've also been having some more symptoms, but I also worry when I feel better (like right now).Click to expand...

Ah hun. Sending you lots of love from London. I pray that this is a very sticky star seed for you.

Love Chrissi xxx


----------



## Kelly9

That's great news Kate! 

I feel af coming woke up crampy :( I'm only 10-11 dpo today so I really hope she holds off a few more days I'm tired of having a short lp.


----------



## kategirl

Aww, I'm sorry Kelly. :hugs:

I'm having cramps today too... I hope it's just the baby getting comfy in there. If AF is going to come after all, it should come on Sunday, and I usually don't get cramps until right before AF comes, so I'm hoping it's nothing. I know cramps are common early on, but it's hard to relax right at the start (especially when I'm not even 4 weeks yet).


----------



## Kelly9

Kate I totally understand! I had cramps with all my pregnancies but with the miscarriage the cramps were distinctly different they were slightly painful maybe a little more distinct if that makes sense and I knew as they were happening that something wasn't right so if yours just feel af'y then try not to stress. This is one reason why I stopped testing early! Something about finding out further along if even by a week makes me stress less. Well that and it's less disappointing then seeing all those negatives!


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, with my CP's I didn't even get cramps until the second day of bleeding both times, which is even odd for me compared to AF since I usually get cramps the first day then.

Though, if I hadn't tested, I think I would be going crazy right now since I've already been having quite a few symptoms. If it weren't for the positive OPK right on schedule, I'd really think I O'd early this cycle...


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Yeah, with my CP's I didn't even get cramps until the second day of bleeding both times, which is even odd for me compared to AF since I usually get cramps the first day then.
> 
> Though, if I hadn't tested, I think I would be going crazy right now since I've already been having quite a few symptoms. If it weren't for the positive OPK right on schedule, I'd really think I O'd early this cycle...

Kate how many days past ovulation were you when you tested ? Xx


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi1981 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, with my CP's I didn't even get cramps until the second day of bleeding both times, which is even odd for me compared to AF since I usually get cramps the first day then.
> 
> Though, if I hadn't tested, I think I would be going crazy right now since I've already been having quite a few symptoms. If it weren't for the positive OPK right on schedule, I'd really think I O'd early this cycle...
> 
> Kate how many days past ovulation were you when you tested ? XxClick to expand...

8dpo. In the morning I just had the faintest ever hint of a line, but by evening I had a more visible line. I had kind of felt symptoms starting the night before.


----------



## Kelly9

If I had strong symptoms to suggest I was I'd test early to, with my mc I started to jokingly suspect I was around 12dpo due to one particular symptom that only comes when I'm preggo but I was to afraid to test lmao! I finally caved and tested on 15dpo because I was having ms! But in that case it was a bit of denial which is why I waited so long to test, I was thrilled since it was a natural conception but if I could have chosen I wouldn't have chosen to get pregnant that month just because it would have made me 32 weeks standing in a wedding in a tight trumpet dress!

I can't even use nausea anymore as a symptom because with my last 3 cycles I've been nauseated right before and for the first few days of my period :wacko:


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> And my DH is all mad at me now since I'm not supposes to be cleaning the cat litterboxes anymore. I think I'm going to end up having to clean them, and I'm afraid of it causing me to miscarry. I know it's unlikely, but I'm nervous.




kategirl said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, with my CP's I didn't even get cramps until the second day of bleeding both times, which is even odd for me compared to AF since I usually get cramps the first day then.
> 
> Though, if I hadn't tested, I think I would be going crazy right now since I've already been having quite a few symptoms. If it weren't for the positive OPK right on schedule, I'd really think I O'd early this cycle...
> 
> Kate how many days past ovulation were you when you tested ? XxClick to expand...
> 
> 8dpo. In the morning I just had the faintest ever hint of a line, but by evening I had a more visible line. I had kind of felt symptoms starting the night before.Click to expand...

OH ok i have been having a fair bit of cramps on and off also but i am either 5 / 6 dpo but i think it's too early really to feel anything. 

its so difficult it's trying me nuts this waiting around !!!


----------



## kategirl

So, I've been freaking out all afternoon because I just feel like my BFPs are actually from the CP last month, and I feel like my BFP was too early (even though I got a BFP with my daughter at 9dpo) and my symptoms are too strong. I've been trying to get my doctor's office to call me back to discuss this for two days but they just said "your urine test was negative, you're not pregnant, there's no problem". I finally just called the general nurse triage number. She was much more helpful and nice and wanted to schedule me for an appointment for tomorrow so I wouldn't be worrying oer the weekend, but none of them really worked with my work schedule tomorrow. After I got off the phone, I calmed down a bit and decided anything they could tell me tomorrow wouldn't be helpful (they can't do an ultrasound or anything yet) and it would probably just end up worrying me more. I'm going to go do another urine test before work tomorrow (the one on Tuesday was just barely under the "normal" threshold and my Wondfos have much darker lines now, so I'm sure the level should be high enough for a positive now) and then I can call them back and make an appointment for next week if I really end up feeling like I need it. But for now I'm going to try to just relax and believe that I'm really pregnant as long as I don't start bleeding and I still have positive tests.

Seriously, I think most of this is the hormones; I feel super emotional this time!

And I totally feel like I'm about to get AF any second (that heavy, kind of crampy feeling), but I've had that with the other pregnancies and I know it's common so I'm going to just try to let go of the stress and know that I can't really do anything about it at the moment.


----------



## kategirl

And I hope you guys don't mind me posting in here - I know I got my BFP, but I still feel like I'm in the middle of the TWW. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Kate if your lines are getting darker it's a new pregnancy. Did you have your levels followed to zero before or did you test out with cheap hpts? But even if you didn't the levels are going up so try not to worry you also know when you O'd and I got my positives with two of my 4 pregnancies at 8 dpo :)


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Kate if your lines are getting darker it's a new pregnancy. Did you have your levels followed to zero before or did you test out with cheap hpts? But even if you didn't the levels are going up so try not to worry you also know when you O'd and I got my positives with two of my 4 pregnancies at 8 dpo :)

They didn't do levels, I just got a BFN on a digi right at the end of my bleeding and then got two stark white Wondfos at 4dpo (I was kind of testing them out, lol) and then 7dpo.

But you have a good point about the darkness increasing - I have had a really awesome looking progression!


----------



## Kelly9

Then don't sweat it especially if you got negatives before hand! Want to post a pic? I'm craving a good positive test and I'm not testing for 3 more days if I even get to.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, here's my progression from Monday morning until this morning. The last one looks a little different since it's not dry yet.

I'm going in for another urine test at the clinic this morning. I hope it's been long enough that it's positive!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00525~2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kategirl

Well, this time my urine test at the clinic was positive, so that's good! Unfortunately, I won't be seen until 8 weeks, and even then it will just be with an OB coordinator who will then finally be able to help me pick out an OB. I won't actually see an OB until 12 weeks and my first ultrasound will probably be around 10 weeks, so it's going to be quite a wait until I can know for sure if this is all real. That stinks.

The only good thing is that the RN who called me back agreed that it was a good sign that I had gotten a negative earlier this week and a positive now, so it's less likely that it's related to last month.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes those lines are awesome!


----------



## kategirl

So, I totally feel as if AF is about to get me - that heavy feeling in my lower stomach, almost cramp like feelings, sore achy thighs... but those can also be pregnancy symptoms, too. It's so difficult that they're all so similar!

My pregnancy symptoms have also gone down quite a bit... I guess I'll just have to wait and see if AF gets me on Sunday or not. I'm really hoping this doesn't turn out to be another CP or MC!


----------



## Left wonderin

That's some progression !! I've everything crossed


----------



## sweetmere

I didn't get my august bfp. Probably a good thing since I hadn't had a period yet since the MC. But I'm going for a September bfp. Cd9!!!!


----------



## kategirl

I hope you catch the eggy in a couple days, sweetmere!


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck sweet!


----------



## MamaTex

kategirl said:


> Well, this time my urine test at the clinic was positive, so that's good! Unfortunately, I won't be seen until 8 weeks, and even then it will just be with an OB coordinator who will then finally be able to help me pick out an OB. I won't actually see an OB until 12 weeks and my first ultrasound will probably be around 10 weeks, so it's going to be quite a wait until I can know for sure if this is all real. That stinks.
> 
> The only good thing is that the RN who called me back agreed that it was a good sign that I had gotten a negative earlier this week and a positive now, so it's less likely that it's related to last month.

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## kategirl

So, I still feel like AF is going to start any minute (very mild cramping, a heavy feeling that just feels like she's going to come) but my test today were even darker. Kelly, thanks for pointing out about the darkness increase, I think you're probably right. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I wouldn't worry to much about it, I remember feeling the same way when pregnant all my other times!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kate girl I think its offical " your knocked up " lol........


----------



## kategirl

Left Wonderin - I think I'll believe it once I get past Sunday, lol!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!! :hi: Well school has started bk and I have been M.I.A again due to it but reading bk now to catch up.....


----------



## Kelly9

Well my lp at least officially 1 maybe 2 days longer then any other of my past 3 cycles I've had since the d&c! No af yet she usually comes in the morning and I feel her coming so maybe I'll make it one more day and end up with a 12 day lp. A woman can dream! 

I was suppose to test tomorrow on my b day but now I"m thinking I don't want to be bummed on my birthday because even though I know it's not likely I'm pregnant it's still annoying seeing a bfn! So maybe I'll wait till sept 1 which happens to be my 6th anniversary with dh... I don't know We'll see. I guess I wouldn't want to be bummed on that day either lol.


----------



## nevergivingup

sweetmere said:


> I didn't get my august bfp. Probably a good thing since I hadn't had a period yet since the MC. But I'm going for a September bfp. Cd9!!!!

I'm sure I hadn't told u yet but Welcome and as the old classic cliche is, everything happens for a reason. I felt better ab my 2nd BFP once I waited on AF. So whichever one comes first it's ok it's meant to happen that way:hugs:



kategirl said:


> Left Wonderin - I think I'll believe it once I get past Sunday, lol!

Bc of our losses it's always hard to believe it's our turn but believe it you're prego!! Fingers and toes crossed for you a sticky bean!



mowat said:


> Started spotting yesterday so I figured for sure my ultrasound today would be bad news (as that's how my miscarriages often start). Unbelievably everything was looking good. If I believed in miracles I would certainly think this was one! Thanks for all the support ladies. Three years ago this month this nightmare all began---can't believe it might possibly be over and I'll get a rainbow.

Mowat BELIEVE IT OR NOT YOURE PREGO!!! It's your time!! Embrace it and enjoy it. Cramps and blood is scary but we're allowed to be afraid sometimes we're human carrying humans:dohh: So estatic for you



Tricia173 said:


> Left- good luck, hope it comes quickly! I didn't want to wait because it took awhile last time! My sweet boy turned 6 months yesterday! Time is already flying!!

Tricia how awesome you're a mom to a 6month old!!! What is he busy doing these days!!! I'm so excited that you're TTC again. I agree with you bc it was so hard last time I would def jump right bk in. I can't wait too myself!!



Chrissi1981 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> And my DH is all mad at me now since I'm not supposes to be cleaning the cat litterboxes anymore. I think I'm going to end up having to clean them, and I'm afraid of it causing me to miscarry. I know it's unlikely, but I'm nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, with my CP's I didn't even get cramps until the second day of bleeding both times, which is even odd for me compared to AF since I usually get cramps the first day then.
> 
> Though, if I hadn't tested, I think I would be going crazy right now since I've already been having quite a few symptoms. If it weren't for the positive OPK right on schedule, I'd really think I O'd early this cycle...Click to expand...
> 
> Kate how many days past ovulation were you when you tested ? XxClick to expand...
> 
> 8dpo. In the morning I just had the faintest ever hint of a line, but by evening I had a more visible line. I had kind of felt symptoms starting the night before.Click to expand...
> 
> OH ok i have been having a fair bit of cramps on and off also but i am either 5 / 6 dpo but i think it's too early really to feel anything.
> 
> its so difficult it's trying me nuts this waiting around !!!Click to expand...


Kategirl: your test looks great!!!! Seems and looks like you're def prego ma'am!!! I stayed on this thread until I delivered bc I cyberlly <----is that even a word??!!!:dohh: but bc I knew these ladies and was comfortable here and begin my journey here I stuck around and we def don't mind if you do too. Your story gives some of us hope!!! 


Welcome and Hi to Anaya!!!! Sorry for your loss but hopefully it gets better w/ time!!! FX for you!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Chrissi in TTC everything seems like it takes forever bc we're trying to get to that BFP but all these darn steps our bodies have to go through. Are you trying to keep yourself busy?


----------



## Bug222

kate that is great progression!!!


----------



## kategirl

Thanks, Kelly! It actually has gotten even better since then, so..... fx. :)

And it's your birthday today, right? Happy birthday! Has the witch gotten you?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I'm 30 today! And no the witch hasn't gotten me so as promised I woke up and did a frer, pulled out the big guns and.... well I guess we're due date buddies :) I'm still in shock it happened this fast again, maybe my husbands sperm have improved!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bamagurl

Kelly9 said:


> Yes I'm 30 today! And no the witch hasn't gotten me so as promised I woke up and did a frer, pulled out the big guns and.... well I guess we're due date buddies :) I'm still in shock it happened this fast again, maybe my husbands sperm have improved!

Congrats!!!! So exciting! That is a wonderful birthday present!


----------



## kategirl

I'm so excited for you, Kelly! In case my excitement didn't show on the other thread.... yay yay yay yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

What a wonderful birthday gift !!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm over the moon! But sooooo tired lol!


----------



## sweetmere

Thanks ladies, congrats on the positive tests!!

Anyone else on or around cd11?


----------



## nevergivingup

Congrats and happy birthday kelly!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Kelly, here's my progression from Monday morning until this morning. The last one looks a little different since it's not dry yet.
> 
> I'm going in for another urine test at the clinic this morning. I hope it's been long enough that it's positive!

This is fabulous hun !! When did you start testing ? I'm only 9dpo but poas earlier fmu and got a very faint pink shadow which you can only see in full sunlight. Lol maybe in my head though !!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kelly9 said:


> Yes I'm 30 today! And no the witch hasn't gotten me so as promised I woke up and did a frer, pulled out the big guns and.... well I guess we're due date buddies :) I'm still in shock it happened this fast again, maybe my husbands sperm have improved!

How far were you when you found out ?? This is exciting !!!! I hope I'll be able to join you with a BFP soon. 9dpo for me zzzzzzzzz xxx


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi1981 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, here's my progression from Monday morning until this morning. The last one looks a little different since it's not dry yet.
> 
> I'm going in for another urine test at the clinic this morning. I hope it's been long enough that it's positive!
> 
> This is fabulous hun !! When did you start testing ? I'm only 9dpo but poas earlier fmu and got a very faint pink shadow which you can only see in full sunlight. Lol maybe in my head though !!!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Chrissi - I tested at 8dpo and got a really really paint pink shadowy line with FMU, then got a definite pink line by that evening. I was able to get a positive on a digi by about 3 am the next morning (I couldn't sleep).


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, here's my progression from Monday morning until this morning. The last one looks a little different since it's not dry yet.
> 
> I'm going in for another urine test at the clinic this morning. I hope it's been long enough that it's positive!
> 
> This is fabulous hun !! When did you start testing ? I'm only 9dpo but poas earlier fmu and got a very faint pink shadow which you can only see in full sunlight. Lol maybe in my head though !!!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Chrissi - I tested at 8dpo and got a really really paint pink shadowy line with FMU, then got a definite pink line by that evening. I was able to get a positive on a digi by about 3 am the next morning (I couldn't sleep).Click to expand...

Oh I'll just wait till in the morning. To be honest I'm pretty chilled out about it. I don't know how that happened !!! Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi I tested yesterday at 14dpo. Also just a tip I always get darker lines with second morning urine but if it's pink it's got to be real. Can you snap a pic of it? 

I'm having fun peeing on sticks, todays was darker then yesterdays :) I'm surprised at how relaxed I am about it all so far though I do wonder with twinges and cramps and the ample cm whether or not it's going wrong from time to time. Can't wait to be far enough along to hear the heartbeat! I'm going to be traveling soon for a month but am bringing my doppler with me. If we can hear it while back home visiting family for a wedding we'll tell our immediate families after the wedding (so as not to steal the spotlight). It'll be so nice to tell them in person!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kelly9 said:


> Chrissi I tested yesterday at 14dpo. Also just a tip I always get darker lines with second morning urine but if it's pink it's got to be real. Can you snap a pic of it?
> 
> I'm having fun peeing on sticks, todays was darker then yesterdays :) I'm surprised at how relaxed I am about it all so far though I do wonder with twinges and cramps and the ample cm whether or not it's going wrong from time to time. Can't wait to be far enough along to hear the heartbeat! I'm going to be traveling soon for a month but am bringing my doppler with me. If we can hear it while back home visiting family for a wedding we'll tell our immediate families after the wedding (so as not to steal the spotlight). It'll be so nice to tell them in person!

No pic that's how faint it is. But if it's viable and gets darker I will in the next couple of days ;)

Xxxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

nevergivingup said:


> Chrissi in TTC everything seems like it takes forever bc we're trying to get to that BFP but all these darn steps our bodies have to go through. Are you trying to keep yourself busy?

I most definitely have been keeping myself busy !!

Xx


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I'm really impressed how calm you can be! I'm still really down about the whole thing and not really believing I'm pregnant and just waiting to start bleeding. It's way worse than when I got pregnant with my daughter. I hope I can start relaxing more like you!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know I feel good about this pregnancy where as with my mc I had doubts and it never felt right I felt conflicted then. Maybe thats helping. I still have my moments but peeing on tests and seeing them get darker also helps. I'm going to do a digi tomorrow with conception indicator, I should get pregnant 2-3. Then I'll save my last one for when I'm sure it'll say pregnant 3+. I have tons of ic tests and 2 digis and 6 frers left, enough to keep me busy for a while lol!


----------



## Laska5

hope it's ok to post this question here. I had a d&c a little over 2 weeks ago, my bleeding has finally started to slow down & I THINK it's finally stopped today. I was hoping to be TTC again in the next couple of weeks depending on when I get my AF- but my doc said to wait 4 weeks before we can have sex! arg! Did anyone else have to wait this long?


----------



## Kelly9

Laska its all up to you, typically doctors say to wait for dating purposes in case you get pregnant right off the mc. If you've got no health reasons for him saying to wait I say go for it. We started trying right after ours but I didn't end up ovulating my first cycle before I got af for the first time post d&c, this isn't the case for everyone though, plenty of women get pregnant on that first ovulation.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi honey ! It depends on how you both feel about TTC straight away. I was also told to wait a month just to let my body recover. We did try 2 weeks after the miscarriage, but I didn't conceive. Some people do and some people don't ... depends entirely on whether you ovulate and release an egg or not.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

OK now I am officially going crazy. Hurry up tomorrow morning already lol. I am sure my eyes were seeing things, but as I am only 9dpo there is a chance that if I am pregnant the HCG would be so low and would be difficult to detect.

I have had a lot of cramping and twinges the past few days. I am also very gassy TMI sorry peeps ! I felt awful yesterday before bed, really tired and drained like I was getting sick. Hope these are signs. I will warm welcome the nausea if it means a healthy pregnancy lol.

Well ladies. I am signing off now I really need to read and go to sleep.

Night night from London ! xx


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats and happy happy Birthday Kelly!!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Good morning ladies. I wanted to quickly post here this morning before the crazy school morning buuuutttttt my cramping and gas may have been a sign. 10dpo and I see a second line ! Like definite not like yesterday's but still faint and fainter than my previous pregnancy but I can see a pink line !! Oh I'm jumping for joy. I'm in shock and cried thanking God a million times over. Gotta get ready now but will speak later xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Chrissi wahoooooooo how exciting :) can you post a pic of the test I love stalking tests lol.... Living vicariously if I can't see my own two lines ;) 

AFM I thin I ov early !! Cd 11 but not quite sure as with the baby I'm waking at all different times so temps are all over the place !!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Here is the picture 10dpo :)

Sorry it's blurry hard to take with my iPhone !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi, that's so exciting! I definitely see the second line! 10dpo is still really early, so I'd expect the line to be that light.

So many BFP's this month - I hope we see even more!


----------



## Left wonderin

That's a super line for 10 DPO :) yahoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for a line!!!! I knew it!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kelly9 said:


> Yay for a line!!!! I knew it!

Haha might splurge and get a digi tonight !!


----------



## Bug222

thats a great line for 10dpo Chrissi!!! woohoo congrats!


----------



## MamaTex

Chrissi1981 said:


> Here is the picture 10dpo :)
> 
> Sorry it's blurry hard to take with my iPhone !

I see it without blowing it up!! Congrats!!:cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Digi's are awesome! Mine came up this morning saying pregnant 2-3, I'll save my last one for next week to see 3+.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Chrissi, congratulations!! I see the 2nd line!
Kelly, congratulations to you as well! That is awesome about the digis. I completely understand that feeling like things weren't right, I felt the same with my angel baby I lost a month ago. Hoping when I do get pregnant I don't get that same feeling again. Glad you are feeling great!


Sorry ladies! I posted once and then things have been crazy. My daughter turned 1 last week, and then we had her bday party on Saturday. I am still either waiting for AF or a BFP. My husband and I have dtd every other day since I stopped bleeding from mc. Waiting to test until the 8th, but we shall see what happens!


----------



## Bug222

Lol rocknroll- you must be exhausted!! Fxd for you!


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, it does look like you might have ovulated Left Wonderin'. Interesting to see what temp looks like tomorrow. Did you get in some bedding?


----------



## Bug222

3dpo- timing was good so now its just (another) wait and see


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat am I to believe what I see ?????? TWO babies ?????????? Or is that just your ticker for one ??? 

We bd two days before and on ov day ! Not great but better than nothing I guess ..... Next month I'm on the attack !!!!! Lol


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol!!!! DH and I were always told to have sex every 2-3 days because of his bad sperm but both cycle we got pregnant this year we'd done the deed 4 nights and 5 nights for this last one in a row stopping either on Ov day or the day after and it worked. 

left I think thats just her ticker for the one lol


----------



## mowat

You know Left Wonderin, I put up those tickers before my ultrasound, but maybe I predicted it---yes, twins! Pretty freaked out still, but I'm hoping it all turns out.


----------



## garfie

Congrats Mowat - You're having twins - by the way mommy always knows best :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to the other ladies with their new BFPS :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat !!!!!! Eeeeeeee I'm so excited for you :) twins how brilliant :) theses are your rainbows I just know it ! The weeks are flying by not long now and you will be in the second tri ! Did you get such a shock at the ultra sound ? I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> You know Left Wonderin, I put up those tickers before my ultrasound, but maybe I predicted it---yes, twins! Pretty freaked out still, but I'm hoping it all turns out.

CONGRATS MOWAT!!!!! Your having twins!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!! FX for 2 Sticky Beans!!! I bet you're already picturing you at home with two!!! I know I did anyway!!!! Hope they both stay healthy and snuggled in there!


----------



## kategirl

mowat! How exciting! I figured the two tickers were just because you liked both pieces of info, lol!


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> You know Left Wonderin, I put up those tickers before my ultrasound, but maybe I predicted it---yes, twins! Pretty freaked out still, but I'm hoping it all turns out.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh wow MOWAT! Congrats! Do they know if they're identical or fraternal?


----------



## Bug222

omg mowat!!! congrats!!! do twins run in your family??


----------



## mowat

Well, I did pick the tickers because I liked the info! And I was hoping this would be my final pregnancy and I wanted to go all out.

We don't know for sure what kind of twins they are, but we did IVF and transferred two, so I'm guessing they're not identical. 

Just freaking out mostly still! Really hoping they stick.


----------



## nevergivingup

I read ivf had a good rate on both babies sticking vs the natural way like mine was. I wish I could do ivf, you're a lucky gal Mowat!!! FINGIES AND TOSIES CROSSED FOR STICKIES BEANS!!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congratulations mowat!!!

Im now 3dpo so got the long wait :) i wont be testing early this month though after the upset of a chemical last cycle :( im due AF on 16 or 17th September, my birthday is 20th September so hopefully I'll get a lovely birthday present of a BFP!! X


----------



## Kelly9

Charlie I got a birthday bfp this cycle! Good luck.

Mowat likely fraternal but you never know! We only placed one blast back and had our second daughter she's nearly 18 months now.


----------



## mowat

Good luck on that birthday BFP Charlie!

Yes, I'm very lucky Never. Unfortunately the babies may end up being left with our debt---I don't know how we'll ever pay it off. Oh well, I didn't want to have any regrets, and I won't if these babies arrive safely.


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

Mowat you live in the Yukon? I live in NT... where did you travel to for your IVF?


----------



## Tricia173

Mowat! That is truly exciting! Fingers crossed for two sticky beans!!! :)


----------



## Tricia173

Seems like good luck on this thread lately! 

Afm: had another screening today, follicles are not where they need to be just yet and I ended up having to order more injections today.. Go back Monday, hoping for some good follicle growth over the weekend. I am ready to get this show on the road!


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Good luck on that birthday BFP Charlie!
> 
> Yes, I'm very lucky Never. Unfortunately the babies may end up being left with our debt---I don't know how we'll ever pay it off. Oh well, I didn't want to have any regrets, and I won't if these babies arrive safely.

Your decision was a Great One in Every aspect!!!!!


----------



## mowat

Come on Tricia follicles! Grow, grow, grow!

I went to Olive in Vancouver Kelly. Where did you go? Ended up costing a lot with having to live there for weeks at a time.


----------



## mowat

Thanks Never. You made me teary. Although, that isn't really difficult lately!


----------



## nevergivingup

You're wlcm Mowat, sorry ab you tearing up, I call them tears of joy although it's everything but sometimes:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Congrats Kelly!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Mowat I lived in Airdrie at the time of our IVF it's just 15 mins away from Calgary so we went to RFP but had we not conceived naturally this time or before my daughters 2nd birthday we were going to go back for a FET and I knew flying out of here way up North by Inuvik would be costly! Even if we flew out of Whitehorse. So I'm glad we didn't have to and hopefully this baby will stick and we'll never have to.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies, sorry it's been a long time... How is everyone?


----------



## sweetmere

Testing Friday! (& every day until AF)


----------



## Tricia173

My follicles are slow going this cycle! I had another screening and I am sitting at 11.5 so I had to order more meds still... I at $1200 worth if meds I hope they start growing soon our $ is drying up for this cycle! They increased my dose for tonight and tomorrow and I go back Wednesday for yet another scan....fingers crossed we are ready for our trigger shot.


----------



## Kelly9

Sending big juicy folly growing dust your way! My second cycle I was slow to respond I think they suppressed my ovaries to much by adding the birth control and it cost us quiet a bit more in meds even with having 80% covered.


----------



## Bushmumma

Ladies I got my BFP yesterday!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations :) what DPO are you ?? 

Trisha wow that is expensive !!! Is any of it covered by insurance ? Hope you get lucky this cycle ;)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations bushmumma xx


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats bushmumma!!!!! 

Left- insurance covers most of my office visits but none of the meds. 

Last year I responded much faster...I got so lucky last time.... First round not only did I get pregnant but things moved quickly... I am losing faith in this cycle


----------



## nevergivingup

Congrats bushmumma!!


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Bushmumma said:


> Hi ladies, sorry it's been a long time... How is everyone?

Hey how have you been. I haven't been on in awhile either.


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Hey ladies. Been awhile. Still ttc here. I'm hoping and praying for a bfp soon. I feel like i'm losing my mind. People around me keep getting pregnant and even people that didn't want kids. I"m like come on when is mine coming. I also had a question. Has anyone ever tried conceive ease or anything like it. GNC also sells a fertility pill has anyone ever tried it. Just thinking about trying something new.


----------



## kategirl

outdoorgirl23 said:


> Hey ladies. Been awhile. Still ttc here. I'm hoping and praying for a bfp soon. I feel like i'm losing my mind. People around me keep getting pregnant and even people that didn't want kids. I"m like come on when is mine coming. I also had a question. Has anyone ever tried conceive ease or anything like it. GNC also sells a fertility pill has anyone ever tried it. Just thinking about trying something new.

Outdoorgirl - Okay, I totally don't know if these things work, but I figured they were worth a try.... When I got pregnant with DD and this month (fx that this is a sticky baby), the only things I had done those months but no other months were having a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon every evening (until BFP), and drinking a cup of raspberry leaf tea every evening from AF to O. Really not sure that they did anything, but I figure they can't hurt!


----------



## Left wonderin

The thing I did differently was eat 3 Brazil nuts per day between ov and AF ... Supposed to help with implantation :) it worked for me


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't do anything different... just had lots and lots of sex.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lots and lots of sex......tick
Brazil nuts......tick
Honey & cinnamon......tick
I should be lucky soon


----------



## Left wonderin

What's the honey and cinnamon supposed to do ?


----------



## Bushmumma

I gave up on testing early and left it to nature, if af came then on to next cycle. My cycle fixed itself to 27dc. I'm now 4 days over. DH and I set our wedding date 3 weeks ago and said that if we didn't concieve by November cycle we would put it on hold until after the wedding. Then af didn't show I waited an extra day and then had to go buy a 3pack of frer's! It was 4:30pm and I thought well I'm just gunna do this..... POAS and the line showed dark straight away also showing before the control line did. I believe Ive got a sticky bean!! 

Outdoorgirl, I hope you get your BFP real soon!! I also believe that the strees of TTC is tough and once you relax and it is not consuming your most every thought your body will except and BAMM it happens! :) that's what I done, I stopped POAS for O seen I had input info into Ovia and had a mark of when o was, we just went for it. 
I reported the normal things like cm and period and sex and symptoms. It was a way to keep myself knowing we were trying but with out the stress. 

Never Darlin thank you :) it's like a dream, I don't feel scared a little anxious of the past although I'm positive that this will be our take home baby :). 

Thanks to all for the congratulations :hugs:
Sticky :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats bush!


----------



## _Anya_

Congrats, bushmumma! :)


----------



## _Anya_

I'm on CD5 now, AF is almost over, we'll be trying soon! I'm so excited and nervous at the same time! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Today is the day last pregnancy that I had my bleeding, hoping for an uneventful day!


----------



## Tricia173

Well I am out :( my follicles actually got smaller in the last two days!!! It really sucks $1200 and can't even get to ovulation :(


----------



## Kelly9

:(


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Trish I'm sorry to hear that :( big hugs to you x I'm sure your disappointed . What's the plan , will you try again next cycle or wait a while ?


----------



## Bug222

:( oh im so sorry Trish :(


----------



## Tricia173

I don't know if I will go next cycle... I will have to see if I can come up with the money


----------



## Bushmumma

Trish, : hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. I can only imagine the disappointment you are feeling. 

Kelly i have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their bfp lately! 

Trish :hugs: so sorry! I hope you can get the money to try again soon. 

AFM- I have been stalking since I am so super busy with school. I keep thinking that I have pregnancy symptoms since my last miscarriage in June, but I guess it is all in my head because I take a pregnancy test and they are all negative. I broke down and took one today and of course bfn :( 
We aren't fully trying because my hubby is wanting me to graduate in December then he says we can talk about trying this time next year. A year just seems like a really long time to wait. So for now I secretly pray we somehow get pregnant without really trying. 

I hope all you ladies have wonderful nights & days tomorrow. :dust: to all the ladies full on trying to catch the egg ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for an uneventful day for me! Hopefully they continue and my ms comes back.

Lots and lots of baby dust to all those still trying or ntnp!


----------



## Bug222

yay! glad you got through the day... hopefully now you are able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! But no I'll still be worried... had D&C for last pregnancy at 9+3 so thats the next hurdle then with the daughter we lost I was just about 5 months pregnant so I've still a way to go.


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats a getting through the day Kelly! One hurdle at a time!!


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, yesterday was also the day I started bleeding with my first loss - it felt really good to get through it with this pregnancy, and to get good HCG numbers back! I'm finally starting to be a little more relaxed.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes one hurdle at a time!! Pukeyness is back to which helps me feel better about it all.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

OMG, so many have gotten their BFP's since i visited this thread! OMG, OMG!!! Mowat!!! I'm trying to find your original post about it but wow, CONGRATULATIONS honey, i'm so excited for you. And Kelly? So happy for you guys!!! There's just too much to go back and look at but Mowat, send me that original post or i'll try to find it. :happydance:

this thread is making me cry though...for two reasons...out of true happiness for you guys and the other...pure jealousy and sadness for myself. Still no baby. Ugh...this is just getting harder and harder. BUT on a positive note, i just started back up on a medicated cycle so we're very hopeful again this month. Double dose clomid which i ended yesterday and u/s Tuesday to check for mature follies, then trigger shot, then lots of sex and i will start back up on the heparin injections in my tummy twice a day and progesterone until the end of the cycle or hopefully 9 months!!! Please keep us in your prayers. Not sure how many more years our marriage can take this disappointment over and over... :cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kategirl said:


> Kelly, yesterday was also the day I started bleeding with my first loss - it felt really good to get through it with this pregnancy, and to get good HCG numbers back! I'm finally starting to be a little more relaxed.

Also congrats to you too katgirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bushmumma said:


> Trish, : hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. I can only imagine the disappointment you are feeling.
> 
> Kelly i have my fingers crossed for you!!

Wow...you too Bushmumma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tricia173 said:


> Well I am out :( my follicles actually got smaller in the last two days!!! It really sucks $1200 and can't even get to ovulation :(

ugh, this sucks. i'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Well, I did pick the tickers because I liked the info! And I was hoping this would be my final pregnancy and I wanted to go all out.
> 
> We don't know for sure what kind of twins they are, but we did IVF and transferred two, so I'm guessing they're not identical.
> 
> Just freaking out mostly still! Really hoping they stick.

OMG TWINS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

ttc I hope this is your cycle <3


----------



## mowat

Nice to see you back TTC! 

Yup, twins. So far so good, although it is early days. Still, I've made it farther than the last 3 pregnancies so I'm hoping we might make it.

Good luck this cycle! It's so nice when you have a plan in place.


----------



## kategirl

Mowat, fx things keep going well!

TTC, thanks, and I hope this is your month!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hiya everyone, I'm not sure how many of the old faces are still here does anyone remember meeee?

I haven't gone through all the posts as there are like a gazillion! I've missed so much. I'm sorry I've been so preoccupied with Stella and stuff, I just wanted to drop by and say hi to you all, I hope it's going well for everyone.
I spotted that mowat you got your bfp! Congrats I'm sooooo pleased for you you totally deserve it girl!!
If anyone does remember me (and cares lol) I'm good Stella is now 9 months, she's just crawling and getting into all kinds of mischief I could not be happier, my oh and I have even been discussing the possibility of trying for number 2 but we'll see.

I wish everyone the best, the people I know and the people I don't, this group have me so much love and support in the dark times you all deserve the very best.

Much love xxx


----------



## mowat

Wow Pink, so nice to see you here! Us "old" ladies seem to be here once in awhile. Can't believe Stella is 9 months already! And you're ready to get back on the TTC road again---things must be going well!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I can't believe your 9 weeks!!! That's so awesome and twins? Huge congrats!

Yeah well not right now as I'm still nursing Stella and I plan to carry on past 12 months not sure when we'll stop really but she's such a boobie monster that af hasn't returned so that rules that out for now. It's nice tho that we had the conversation, my oh said previously that he didn't want any more but now it's back on the table at least he's just concerned about the logistics of it, finances etc, I'm more worried about how is find the time and energy to parent how I want to with two, I parent responsively (attatchment parenting) we co sleep and baby wear etc but I guess we'll figure it out, just need a bigger bed lol

So tell me all about your bundles, twins huh was it ivf? 
What other new have I missed?


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink :) hello stranger :) I'm so pleased to hear from you and even happier that you sound like your doing great :) there are alot of us old timers around :) sounds like your loving being a parent :) well I'm doing great , Sean is now heading for 7 months and the love of my life . I can't get enough of the little guy . He NEVER stops smiling and brings sunshine to every day . I am actively trying for no2 as time is against me lol..... So far two cycles BFN , so keep your fingers crossed for me ;) I'm so thrilled you checked in :)


----------



## nevergivingup

AHHHHHHHHH HI PINK(smiling from ear to ear) I missed ya girlie!!! But yes ma'am like Mowat said, the oldies jump on from time to time to welcome and cheer on everyone.that was totally funny, we all still care!!! Stella I bet is a princess! princess Kate is pregnant with #2 so now you have twice the chance for your daughter to become the princess!!!! I wish I had bf for a year but my stress level was so high that I'm sure it dried it up. Does she have teeth yet, did y'all record her crawling? I bet it was a holiday in itself just watching her crawl for the first time! Don't feel bad, my boy who is 18months now is an attachment baby. He only goes to me and DH and grandma and grandpa but luckily I'm a stay at home mom so I don't have to worry ab Him crying at the door at daycare waiting on my return. We co slep and sometimes still do when he's fussy but I love every minute of it EXCEPT it makes it harder for you to have #2!! So now I'm helping him to be more independent at home.( I don't mind him not going to anyone else though bc i don't like to trust people with my son(I know it sounds crazy) O well. Glad to hear from you pink!!!! 

Mowat: You're 9 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The time is flying by!!! And you got past your milestone when you had your previous m/c's. It makes it feel alittle more real, doesn't it! It's your time girlie........EMBRACE IT!!!!


Typing on my IPHONE: so ignore my misspelling due to autocorrect.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yey lefty nice to know your doing well, wow Sean's 7 months it's really flying by!
Never, thanks lovely, I'm super happy with the way we parent it just comes naturally I could never leave Stella to cry it out or anything like that, I was several months in before I realised that my parenting style had a name lol my oh thinks I become more of a hippy every day lol we've just switched to cloth nappies (diapers to you) I get a lot of funny looks and judgments even from family but I know I'm doing the best thing for my baby even if that does mean that I can't go out as no one else can put her to bed and I've not had a drink since I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey form what you say I think I'm one of those hippy parent too :) didn't know there was a name on it ! Definetly no crying it out here !


----------



## Bushmumma

Today I'm 5weeks, feeling very excited and something tells me this one will stick. 
Last pregnancy LO stopped growing at 5w6d, making it past this will be awesome as long as I keep these symptoms. Soooo many more than last time. 

Thank you Pink ;)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah attachment parenting or gentle parenting basically it's baby led parenting, allowing baby to explore the world on his own terms, wearing baby in a sling keeping them close means baby feels secure and safe. We go through so much to get these babies some of go through a lot of heartbreak they're so desperately wanted and then they're here and they're expected to sleep alone in their cot and not cry?! My mum says baby should fit into your life don't change your life to fit baby, I think I don't want that life anymore, I want my baby close to me if she's in the buggy instead of a sling I actually miss her lol
I feel really passionately about it all now lol I could talk about it for hours, ..... But I won't ha ha


----------



## Bushmumma

I was like this with my DS 1, though when he was 8 mounts old I got a BFP and had to slowly have him move into his cot. He was such a fantastic baby.... (Now 12) :) and still mummy's boy! When ds2 was born I would bf both at the same time in bed with me. It was such a great bonding time for the three of us. I bf ds1 until he was 2 and ds2 until he was 22 months while being pregnant with dd and I found that the boys were more snuggly than dd she became very independent very quick. Now at the ages of 12, 10 and 8 I'm wondering how amazing it will be to have only one baby in the house and not having a toddler or two to run after.... My children are so excited that they can enjoy this baby when he/she gets here. 

Also DS 1 was on boob every hour or less and never would except a dummy or a bottle, only if I was to feed him the bottle lol. I wouldn't have had it any other way :). 
I though it was demand parenting as the baby demands and you give. Timed feeding and scheduled time giving, sleeping and such is so harsh.


----------



## Pinkcasi

nevergivingup said:


> AHHHHHHHHH HI PINK(smiling from ear to ear) I missed ya girlie!!! But yes ma'am like Mowat said, the oldies jump on from time to time to welcome and cheer on everyone.that was totally funny, we all still care!!! Stella I bet is a princess! princess Kate is pregnant with #2 so now you have twice the chance for your daughter to become the princess!!!! I wish I had bf for a year but my stress level was so high that I'm sure it dried it up. Does she have teeth yet, did y'all record her crawling? I bet it was a holiday in itself just watching her crawl for the first time! Don't feel bad, my boy who is 18months now is an attachment baby. He only goes to me and DH and grandma and grandpa but luckily I'm a stay at home mom so I don't have to worry ab Him crying at the door at daycare waiting on my return. We co slep and sometimes still do when he's fussy but I love every minute of it EXCEPT it makes it harder for you to have #2!! So now I'm helping him to be more independent at home.( I don't mind him not going to anyone else though bc i don't like to trust people with my son(I know it sounds crazy) O well. Glad to hear from you pink!!!!
> 
> Mowat: You're 9 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The time is flying by!!! And you got past your milestone when you had your previous m/c's. It makes it feel alittle more real, doesn't it! It's your time girlie........EMBRACE IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Typing on my IPHONE: so ignore my misspelling due to autocorrect.

I've just realised I didn't reply to most of this lol oops baby brain never goes does it ha ha

Stella is a total princess yes and I think the age gap with her and George would be prefect lol
She has 4 teeth and a 5 just coming through, she's been a bit bitey the last few days we don't get much trouble with teeth but she does have a lil nibble on my boobs when she's tired and her teeth are hurting, thankfully it doesn't last too long lol
I had a lush video of her chasing the cat around the house bless, didn't catch it the first time it was at my mums house and before I could get my phone out she'd stopped, we'd been waiting for the crawl for weeks, my mum says that neither me or my sister crawled so we thought maybe she'd go straight to walking but her dad has been down on all fours showing her how it's done ha ha.
Wow I can't believe your lo is 18 months that's insane! Are you ttc no 2 yet?


----------



## mowat

Yep, IVF. Turned 40 and decided not to mess around anymore. What is the point of having retirement savings when you didn't live when you were young (isn)? Anyway, so far it is the best decision we have ever made. Well, actually I made the decision and DH just had to go along with it.

I was just thinking about diapers the other day. Not sure if I'll be able to do cloth again with two at the same time. Guess we'll try and see how it goes. I am going to buy a twin breast feeding pillow tomorrow. A lady in town was selling a used one and I decided to go for it even though it's early. My DS was a milk monster so these two might just kill me!


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wonderin said:


> Hey form what you say I think I'm one of those hippy parent too :) didn't know there was a name on it ! Definetly no crying it out here !

Left, haha, I didn't know it was a name for it either until all my friends and family started getting on me about how rotten I had him. We're fine Left, I love that title!!! 



Bushmumma said:


> I was like this with my DS 1, though when he was 8 mounts old I got a BFP and had to slowly have him move into his cot. He was such a fantastic baby.... (Now 12) :) and still mummy's boy! When ds2 was born I would bf both at the same time in bed with me. It was such a great bonding time for the three of us. I bf ds1 until he was 2 and ds2 until he was 22 months while being pregnant with dd and I found that the boys were more snuggly than dd she became very independent very quick. Now at the ages of 12, 10 and 8 I'm wondering how amazing it will be to have only one baby in the house and not having a toddler or two to run after.... My children are so excited that they can enjoy this baby when he/she gets here.
> 
> Also DS 1 was on boob every hour or less and never would except a dummy or a bottle, only if I was to feed him the bottle lol. I wouldn't have had it any other way :).
> I though it was demand parenting as the baby demands and you give. Timed feeding and scheduled time giving, sleeping and such is so harsh.

Bushmama: I still can't imagine having an arm baby and a toddler so I'm sure you're going to have more one on one time with this new baby!! How do y'all bf until 2 years old!!!! I'm so afraid of TEETH!!! That's what my family told me too that I don't suppose to let him rule me but it went in one ear and out the other!! He's a freaking baby he will get enough discipline when he can understand me better why torture the poor baby. HAPPY 5 WEEKS!!!! Every day progressing is a milestone!!!



Pinkcasi said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHH HI PINK(smiling from ear to ear) I missed ya girlie!!! But yes ma'am like Mowat said, the oldies jump on from time to time to welcome and cheer on everyone.that was totally funny, we all still care!!! Stella I bet is a princess! princess Kate is pregnant with #2 so now you have twice the chance for your daughter to become the princess!!!! I wish I had bf for a year but my stress level was so high that I'm sure it dried it up. Does she have teeth yet, did y'all record her crawling? I bet it was a holiday in itself just watching her crawl for the first time! Don't feel bad, my boy who is 18months now is an attachment baby. He only goes to me and DH and grandma and grandpa but luckily I'm a stay at home mom so I don't have to worry ab Him crying at the door at daycare waiting on my return. We co slep and sometimes still do when he's fussy but I love every minute of it EXCEPT it makes it harder for you to have #2!! So now I'm helping him to be more independent at home.( I don't mind him not going to anyone else though bc i don't like to trust people with my son(I know it sounds crazy) O well. Glad to hear from you pink!!!!
> 
> Mowat: You're 9 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The time is flying by!!! And you got past your milestone when you had your previous m/c's. It makes it feel alittle more real, doesn't it! It's your time girlie........EMBRACE IT!!!!
> 
> 
> Typing on my IPHONE: so ignore my misspelling due to autocorrect.
> 
> I've just realised I didn't reply to most of this lol oops baby brain never goes does it ha ha
> 
> Stella is a total princess yes and I think the age gap with her and George would be prefect lol
> She has 4 teeth and a 5 just coming through, she's been a bit bitey the last few days we don't get much trouble with teeth but she does have a lil nibble on my boobs when she's tired and her teeth are hurting, thankfully it doesn't last too long lol
> I had a lush video of her chasing the cat around the house bless, didn't catch it the first time it was at my mums house and before I could get my phone out she'd stopped, we'd been waiting for the crawl for weeks, my mum says that neither me or my sister crawled so we thought maybe she'd go straight to walking but her dad has been down on all fours showing her how it's done ha ha.
> Wow I can't believe your lo is 18 months that's insane! Are you ttc no 2 yet?Click to expand...

Awww Pink!!! That's exciting!!! I love hearing dads bond and play with the babies!!!! My DH just will sit and smile at DS and you can see how grateful he is. I didn't catch DS crawling the first time either but the 2nd one was just as great and momentous so I'm sure she's going to enjoy watching it when she gets old! Yes time has flown my LO is moving so fast I'm still in awe that I just had him last year. We aren't plan on TTC until next year but my baby fever is rising and I so want a playmate (a brother hopefully) for my DS, bc I have to call my in laws to bring their DS over so my DS can play with other kids and it saddens me some bc when we go to the stores he gets excited when he sees other little kids and tries to talk so e type of language with them. But I can't imagine having another until he's at least 3 bc he's so attached, he fusses and whines when I lay on DH. With all these crazies in this world killing and hurting these babies I could care less what others say about how rotten or attached I have him. Pink I bet you were surprised when oh mentioned #2!

Mowat: HOW EXCITING THAT IS TO BUY TWIN ITEMS!!!! I know it's so fun!!!! I wouldn't know where to start with the buying list or what to get bc I'll be too excited. I think ill do like you next time i try and go ahead and get my ticker with twins on it! I'm thinking that's part of the trick too!!! O how Great is this!!!


----------



## mowat

Yup, that was a good trick!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Mowat, good in you I'm so pleased it worked out, you've been waiting so long you totally deserve it! And hearing you talk about buying baby things just makes me sooo happy!!!

Never: don't be afraid of teeth if babies latched properly the teeth shouldn't be in the way it's normally when babies teething that they bite because it hurts, when they latch all the blood rushes to the gums so it's sore it's not their fault it only lasts a day or so and we move on.

As fir the discipline comment, at such a young age babies brain can't actually understand, and the people that try to 'teach' their babies things like sharing a child's brain isn't developed enough to understand this until about 3 it's pointless, it's not learning to share it's just a learned response to something they have no idea why.
I love this stuff I've done my research lol I'm such a knob with it all, just like babies are incapable of self soothing when they 'cry it out' they're not self soothing they're realising that there's no point in crying but the stress hormone still floods the brain.
And google attachment theory ap babies grow to be confident independant little people not clingy whiny children like people think. I don't care what anyone says I know I'm doing the best for Stella.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink you sound so happy and contented . You sound like a very confident parent the complete opposit to all the fears you had before she got here . I remember how anxious you were , my goodness but you have flourished :) I'm so so happy for you :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yeah left I'm a totally different mummy than I thought id be, and the depression and anxiety just seems to have disappeared, don't get me wrong it's bloody hard work, the lack of sleep and being constantly on the go but it's so wonderful I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Left wonderin

Have you any recent pics of Stella I'd love to see her :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh yes loads lol
A lot say they're too big but this is her the other day x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nevergivingup

Pink!!! She's gorgeous!!!!!! 

My baby fever is rising again-----logging off :baby: :thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink she is just beautiful ! A real cutie :)


----------



## Kelly9

What a cutie :) Makes me really want another girl!


----------



## Soanxious

Bushmumma said:


> I gave up on testing early and left it to nature, if af came then on to next cycle. My cycle fixed itself to 27dc. I'm now 4 days over. DH and I set our wedding date 3 weeks ago and said that if we didn't concieve by November cycle we would put it on hold until after the wedding. Then af didn't show I waited an extra day and then had to go buy a 3pack of frer's! It was 4:30pm and I thought well I'm just gunna do this..... POAS and the line showed dark straight away also showing before the control line did. I believe Ive got a sticky bean!!
> 
> Outdoorgirl, I hope you get your BFP real soon!! I also believe that the strees of TTC is tough and once you relax and it is not consuming your most every thought your body will except and BAMM it happens! :) that's what I done, I stopped POAS for O seen I had input info into Ovia and had a mark of when o was, we just went for it.
> I reported the normal things like cm and period and sex and symptoms. It was a way to keep myself knowing we were trying but with out the stress.
> 
> Never Darlin thank you :) it's like a dream, I don't feel scared a little anxious of the past although I'm positive that this will be our take home baby :).
> 
> Thanks to all for the congratulations :hugs:
> Sticky :dust: to you all!!!

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy for you!!!!!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## Tricia173

Oh pink! So is beautiful !!!! :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Thanks So :) it's very sureal at the moment I'm trying to relax and enjoy, it's an amazing and frightening period for me... FXD that alls going so very well.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> ttc I hope this is your cycle <3

Thank you kelly...me too!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Bushmumma!

I know I got my BFP this month, but I've been bleeding and cramping and don't think there's much hope. My raised HCG is making my doctor think it's ectopic. I have an ultrasound tomorrow to confirm if it's a miscarriage or ectopic. I think I'll be back soon......


----------



## Kelly9

Oh kate! Well I'm glad you have a scan and will at least get some answers but here's hoping to a properly places healthy baby :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Kate about the cramping and bleeding I hope your u/s shows an strong HB!


----------



## Left wonderin

Kate im sorry to hear your having a hard time right now . Goodluck with your scan tommrow . I hope its a good outcome for you x remember we are all here for you x


----------



## Bushmumma

Kate how terrifying :hugs: I hope for you this is an unfortunate scare that proves a great outcome of a healthy heartbeat and you will continue on this pregnancy journey. Praying for you darlin, if your scan is heart breaking please know that we are here for support and will cradle you through such an outcome.

I feel so very upset for you and frightened along with it :cry: oh darlin FXD it's all going to be ok. Xo


----------



## Bug222

thinking of you kate xxx I hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ff has taken my ch away ! My temp taking is seriously all over the place as Im up with LO a few times during the night so who knows what's going on !!! I " thought " AF was due today but still no sign , I've tested at what I again thought was cd9,10 and 12 bfn but who knows !


----------



## Bushmumma

Well that's confusing Left :/ maybe your cycle :))


----------



## garfie

Just popped in to say lots of luck
Tomorrow Kate hope it all goes well:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mowat

How is everyone today? 

Thinking of you Kategirl.


----------



## Bug222

hope everything went well kate xxx


----------



## MamaTex

Kate any update? :)


----------



## nevergivingup

No one has heard from Kate? 

Mowat how's things going? Any ms?


----------



## Left wonderin

No I hope she is ok x


----------



## Kelly9

Kate is fine baby was seen in right place with a HB no more pink or red for a few days now. She has a hematoma which they think the bleeding was from.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kelly thanks that is such good news :)


----------



## mowat

No crazy ms here, just some days of day-long nausea. I have a doctor's appointment next week so I'm hoping she can find heartbeats. No scan until October 8th. Torture!

Anyone testing soon?


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat the 8th of October will be here in no time at all :) 11 weeks OMG where did that time go ??


----------



## mowat

It's funny in that it feels like it has been so long and yet has just disappeared too. Funny how that works. Sort of the same with having a newborn too.


----------



## Left wonderin

mowat said:


> It's funny in that it feels like it has been so long and yet has just disappeared too. Funny how that works. Sort of the same with having a newborn too.

That I can relate too ! It feels like forever at the time but then its gone in the blink of an eye :shrug:


----------



## nevergivingup

O my!!! My phone is always late to receive the news!!!! Guess that's what I get for getting a phone that constantly has to be updated or it'll run slow like it's doing now....arrrgghhhh!

Thanks Kelly for the update!!! That's great news to hear!!! Let her know my FINGERS ARE STILL CROSSED!!!

Mowat!!! We have like 2 weeks or less in this month!!! That scan will be here in no time showing two great beating HB's, I CANT WAIT TO HEAR HOW IT GOES!!!!!! You are now my hero!!! Never gave up, held in there and got blessed twice!!! Now that's a great bedtime story for your little ones!!!! Hang in there girlie, like Left says this pregnancy is going to rush by and those babies will be crying in your arms!!!! ( at least I believe she said it, sorry left if I added) :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Time is dragging for me! Wish it would speed up then I remember this will be our last and I should enjoy it except the ms is horrible and the medicine only helps a little.


----------



## Bug222

thanks for the update on kate! glad to hear!


----------



## mackjess

Kate, glad to hear good news.

And mowat, I've been off for awhile so OMG OMG OMG congrats!!!


----------



## mowat

Hiya Mackjess! Missed you! Can't believe your little guy is 1 already!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies!! Just popping in to say hello :)


----------



## mowat

Heya! So nice when you drop in!


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Been awhile ladies. Okay I need some help. I have been ttc for a long time now. I had a mc in march. I have been tracking since and had one crazy cycle but everything else has been normal. I have a normal 28 day cycle. according to my calculations I would have ovulated on the 14 or that is what my test strips and FF is saying which we dtd that day. I am now 14 dpo. 12 dpo I felt sick to my stomach. I kept going to the bathroom thinking I was going to be sick. I went about my day feeling like this all day. Went to an estate with my mother in law and started sweating and walking back to the car I thought I was going to throw up. I didn't want to do it in front of all these people so I jumped in car and drove away to try and make it up the street. I started to gag and stuff but never ended up throwing up. I made it home and felt fine again. A little bit later it came back like it had been all day feeling sick on and off. Then on 13 dpo I felt okay a bit sick but nothing like the day before. Today 14 dpo I am feeling sick to my stomach again. I wiped earlier and had some discharge with what looked like a string of reddish brown blood in it. I'm praying for a bfp on tuesday but not going to get my hopes up. I'm just wondering what is going on with me.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh I don't want to get your hopes up either but what you have described sounds very like what happened to me when I got my BFP the brown/ red stringy thing 2 days before AF due . I put a tampon an all in but turns out it was,implantation bleeding :) everything crossed,for you :)


----------



## Kelly9

Outdoor it could be signs of a bfp my ms is kind of how you describe it! I'll keep fingers crossed.


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Thanks ladies hoping for a BFP. We shall see if af shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm shocked you haven't tested yet!


----------



## Bug222

i hope she stays far away outdoor!!!


----------



## MamaTex

outdoorgirl23 said:


> Thanks ladies hoping for a BFP. We shall see if af shows up tomorrow.

GL!! Can't wait for an update!!

:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm testing Thursday! Prayers please!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ttcbabyisom ill get my mum to say one for you , her prayers are always answered ! Seriously would you mind it I asked her ?


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo good luck!!!!! Baby dust in dump truck loads!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Left wonderin said:


> Ttcbabyisom ill get my mum to say one for you , her prayers are always answered ! Seriously would you mind it I asked her ?

NO, of couse ask her! Yay! Thank you!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

I did lol ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Fingers crossed for tomorrow ttc!!!!!!


----------



## Bug222

ttc??? did you test?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bug222 said:


> ttc??? did you test?

I did, i did!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

And what a test ;) how are you feeling ? Has it sunk in yet ?


----------



## Bug222

woohooo!!!! huge congratulations!!! :) :) :)


----------



## mowat

Looking good!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!!!!!! OMG congrats. Thinking super sticky vibes for you chick!!!


----------



## ab75

Huge congrats ttc, no denying that frer xx


----------



## brittay21

4 DPO here.....waiting patiently!


----------



## MamaTex

ttcbabyisom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 808149

:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Left wonderin said:


> And what a test ;) how are you feeling ? Has it sunk in yet ?

Not fully...i'm still in shock and awe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Looking good!

Thanks Mowat!

Wow, you're already 13 weeks, how are you? I want to see some scan pics!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

brittay21 said:


> 4 DPO here.....waiting patiently!

Good luck honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## mowat

Yup, almost 13 weeks. Still don't believe it. Unfortunately I haven't gotten any scan pictures. I didn't ask at my 7 week scan---I was in such shock that is was a good scan. Don't have another scan booked here until 20 weeks! I fly out for a scan on Wednesday, but it's just to check for problems so I don't think they'll give me a photo. We're going on a quick trip in November so I might see if I can book in at a fancy scan place.

So excited for you TTC! Are you getting blood tests? Early scan?


----------



## nevergivingup

ttcbabyisom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 808149

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: YAYYYY CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

MOWAT YOURE DOING SO GREAT WITH YOUR PREGNANCY!!!!!!! Congrats you're almost in 2nd tri!!! How EXCITING!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Yup, almost 13 weeks. Still don't believe it. Unfortunately I haven't gotten any scan pictures. I didn't ask at my 7 week scan---I was in such shock that is was a good scan. Don't have another scan booked here until 20 weeks! I fly out for a scan on Wednesday, but it's just to check for problems so I don't think they'll give me a photo. We're going on a quick trip in November so I might see if I can book in at a fancy scan place.
> 
> So excited for you TTC! Are you getting blood tests? Early scan?

Yay!!! You are nearly in 2nd trimester! How awesome!!! But dang, you have to wait a long time in between scans. Ugh. I don't know yet what they are going to do with me. I hope you get a scan soon. I need to see it!

My number more than doubled. It was 138 Thursday. As of Saturday, its 329. Yay! She said that was good. My progesterone is great too! She said at this time I dont need to up it, just continue on current dosage. My number at 7dpo was 16. Thursday it was 59. Saturday it was 46.
I go in for another blood draw on Saturday again and they will call the following Monday with the results and then schedule our first ultrasound. Then after 6 to 8 weeks, they will release us to regular OB as long as all is going well since Im high risk. 
She said I could continue with yoga and dancing should be just fine. She said the only thing to refrain from is anything out of the ordinary. No extremes of anything. Other than that, I should be fine.
She said according to my last menstrual period start date, I am 4 weeks and 4 days today! Woohoo. So for right now our celebration day for making it another week each week is Thursdays! So this Thursday we will be 5 weeks!  Yay!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats awesome ttc!


----------



## nevergivingup

TOTALLY AWESOMELY TERRIFICALLY MAGNIFICIENTLY GREAT NEWS TTC!!!!!! Those #'s sounds amazing and promising!!! As I Love to say.....ITS YOUR TIME GURLIE!!!!! Enjoy and EMBRACE YOUR PREGNANCY!!!


----------



## mowat

Well said Never!


----------



## garfie

TTC - Congrats hun - awesome :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Tricia173

Hey guys.. Took a step back for a couple weeks now I am in the thick of a new cycle. I am cd 10 i have been doing injections since cd3. Today I had a screening and dr wasn't completely satisfied but said there is still time for the follicles to grow. They upped my injection dose for the next 4 days, I go back on Tuesday... God I hope these follicles start growing... It sucks when you put so much money and time into a cycle only to have it cancelled. I think it is only fair to at least get to try... So trying to be positive...grow follicles grow!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Tricia I wish you the best of luck this cycle :) just remember all your effort will be so worth it and will be rewarded with a bouncing squidgy bundle of joy !


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! It has been a while since I have posted, but I am so happy to see some of you ladies have gotten your :bfp: and I just know some of you are so close! I have been so busy with school and can't wait to graduate in December. 

I found out I was pregnant June 13th only to end up having a miscarriage on Father's Day when I started bleeding. I struggled with wanting another baby even though I know the timing right now is not the best. I have had regular periods the past 2 months until now. I was supposed to start on Thursday, however I haven't yet. I took a test yesterday and I have posted a pic of what I got. It is so confusing as I don't want to get my hopes up, but I don't want to have the hope of something that isn't true. 

Any opinions would be appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3335.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, kinda looks positive to me. You haven't taken any more? I would have probably done 10 more by now! Good luck.


----------



## bamagurl

mowat said:


> Hmmm, kinda looks positive to me. You haven't taken any more? I would have probably done 10 more by now! Good luck.

No I haven't! I am dying to, but my poor husband wants me to wait. It really messed him up finding out then losing the baby 2 days later. I want to get my hopes up, but then I am so worried to get my hopes up that I keep saying it's probably just an indent.


----------



## Left wonderin

Looks like a lovely pink line to me :) !!!!


----------



## MamaTex

bamagurl, I think I see a pink line but not sure. Definitely test in a bit though!! Exciting!! 

Tricia, I am sending positive vibes to your follicles lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Bfn here !!! Onto November we go ;)


----------



## nevergivingup

Bama: I def see a 2nd line there but then again my phone auto corrects correctly spelled words so It might be playing tricks on me having me thinking my English is so awful. But my Fingers are crossed for ya that it's a BFP!! 

Tricia: Hope those follicles Grow!!!! Sorry for the roller coaster


----------



## Soanxious

im CD 11 and in my fertile week.. usually ov cd 13(avg) so ttc like crazy... im hoping to get a BFP and a sticky one at that this cycle.. its a Year this weekend that I lost my 1st baby.. so bit sad but trying to be hopeful but 42 is creeping up on me fast :(

Good luck to everyone :dust: xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Me and you both so ! Only one more month in my 41's .... Then onto 42 ! My sis got pg at 42 and had beautiful baby girl at 43 ... We are still spring chickens ;)


----------



## Soanxious

I so hope Fi xxx


----------



## Tricia173

Have a screening tomorrow I hope to heavens these follicles have grown!!! If now we will be taking a few months off to recoup $$. Fingers crossed!

Bama- looks like 2 lines to me!


----------



## Kelly9

tricia BEST LUCK!

Left and so anxious, I applaud you gals, I'm just 30 having my last and I'm exhausted. Sending pregnancy dust.


----------



## garfie

Tricia - Good luck hun:happydance::happydance:

So pleased all you new ladies have got your BFPs but I can't help feeling a bit down (maybe hormones????) I am just going through my 7 m/c and I keep wondering when will it be my turn???:cry:

One good thing to come out of this loss is that me and hubby really talked and we have decided to keep trying until Christmas 2015:happydance::happydance: well I guess I will be nearly 45:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AB0891

Hi ladies im new to this forum but wanted to wish u all luck :) im 34 and ttc baby numer 4 after an early mc. Hope we all have the result we hope for soon xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

garfie said:


> Tricia - Good luck hun:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So pleased all you new ladies have got your BFPs but I can't help feeling a bit down (maybe hormones????) I am just going through my 7 m/c and I keep wondering when will it be my turn???:cry:
> 
> One good thing to come out of this loss is that me and hubby really talked and we have decided to keep trying until Christmas 2015:happydance::happydance: well I guess I will be nearly 45:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'm so sorry garfie. I know all the new announcements are so hard to take. You just have to keep trucking on and it WILL be your time soon! Hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Garfie so sorry to hear this. I hope you get your happy sticky rainbow soon.


----------



## mowat

So nice you have your DH on board GArfie! Is your local doctor supportive at all about referring you? Or giving you prescriptions? I really think the prednisone might have done the trick for me.


----------



## Tricia173

Had my screening yesterday.. A little growth...they upped my meds and I get checked again Friday. I hope we are ready to go then... We are over $1900 in this cycle.. Not sure I can swing more meds...just wasn't planning on it being this much... It will all be worth it for a sweet baby :)


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you Tricia.


----------



## Kelly9

Ooo I hope all goes well!


----------



## Bug222

fxd for you Tricia!!!


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

I have now requested my medical records - as I suffer with endeometerosis and I want to see what procedures they have carried out on me in the past and whether this has effected my fertility since the boys????

I feel this is not just "bad luck" now that there has to be a reason for all my losses.

Yesterday was hard - was thinking about all the angel babies - last year I had a candle lit for 5 this year it was gulp 7!:cry:

Fingers crossed for Friday Tricia :hugs:

Mowat - They prescribe me progesterone (NHS) and of course I have HCG levels and early scans - not a lot more they can do:cry:

Love to all the other ladies "old & new" (though I reckon I'm the oldest) :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tricia173 said:


> Had my screening yesterday.. A little growth...they upped my meds and I get checked again Friday. I hope we are ready to go then... We are over $1900 in this cycle.. Not sure I can swing more meds...just wasn't planning on it being this much... It will all be worth it for a sweet baby :)

Lots of baby dust to you girl and FINGERS CROSSED!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Fi I am the oldest...  :hugs: always thinking of you hun x

Hi all I want to get a nice BFP within next 14 days.. here is my Ovulation test..

Top Wednesday Morning (bad ovulation pain)
Middle Wednesday night 11pm (REALLY BAD ovulation pain and a pop n sizzle)
Bottom Thursday SMU (sizzling)

Good luck all xx
 



Attached Files:







ovulationoctober2014.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Soanxious said:


> Fi I am the oldest...  :hugs: always thinking of you hun x
> 
> Hi all I want to get a nice BFP within next 14 days.. here is my Ovulation test..
> 
> Top Wednesday Morning (bad ovulation pain)
> Middle Wednesday night 11pm (REALLY BAD ovulation pain and a pop n sizzle)
> Bottom Thursday SMU (sizzling)
> 
> Good luck all xx

Looks like you O'd on Wednesday night, best of luck hun! You had a crazy BD schedule. Man! You guys were like rabbits. He, he...aren't you tired?


----------



## Soanxious

Hell no.. Im a nymphomaniac :haha:

Im a sex pest when Ovulating.. I wear him out mind.. he is extra tired.. but I always get my own way ;) 

just hope it works and sticks this time I have had 6 early mc in a year plus im OLD and getting older by the cycle.. I so need this xx :( x


----------



## Left wonderin

I think we as all oldies Fi lol..... My eggs get older by the second !!!! Read some research last night that improved my mood . 29,657 women over the age of 40 gave birth in 2012 !!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Soanxious said:


> Hell no.. Im a nymphomaniac :haha:
> 
> Im a sex pest when Ovulating.. I wear him out mind.. he is extra tired.. but I always get my own way ;)
> 
> just hope it works and sticks this time I have had 6 early mc in a year plus im OLD and getting older by the cycle.. I so need this xx :( x

Ha ha! I'm a nympho too!

I'm sorry to hear about your history. That totally sucks and I'm praying it sticks this time!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Left wonderin said:


> I think we as all oldies Fi lol..... My eggs get older by the second !!!! Read some research last night that improved my mood . 29,657 women over the age of 40 gave birth in 2012 !!

Yay for that research!!!


----------



## Kelly9

ttc I'm guessing scan was good since you have another one in a week?


----------



## Tricia173

Hope everyone is doing ok!

AFM- my scan on Friday showed some growth I gave 2 follicles at 11ish and about 3 at 9ish...so more injections through the weekend and back to the dr I go Monday for yet another screening... Hoping we are where we need to be then... My fingers are crossed that we get the green light!!i am ready to make me a baby:)


----------



## mowat

Yeah Tricia!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh Trica be sure to let us know how you get on:)


----------



## Tricia173

I have 1 follicle 15.5! That there is a mature follicle.. Though we are going to do one more injection tonight just to give it a bit more growth. Then ovidrel tomorrow then Wednesday and Thursday it is on :) I really hope this works!


----------



## Left wonderin

Trica sorry to be so ignorant but when they give you the trigger shot do you just DTD as normal ??


----------



## Kelly9

Yay tricia! I hope your follie has it's final growth and is nice and strong.


----------



## Tricia173

Left- not ignorant at all :) for my plan I will do the trigger and then have sex Wednesday and Thursday night. So yea just like normal... My issue is mostly getting my body to ovulate. So the hope is we can catch the egg on our own!


----------



## Bug222

good luck Tricia!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck nearly romance time :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Kelly9 said:


> ttc I'm guessing scan was good since you have another one in a week?

Yes! It was great and so was today's! Baby looks great. Heartbeat was measurable today but you still couldn't hear it. It was 113 bpm. :happydance: Tech was very happy with my ultrasound. I go back on Nov. 3! Baby doubled in size from last week. :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tricia173 said:


> I have 1 follicle 15.5! That there is a mature follicle.. Though we are going to do one more injection tonight just to give it a bit more growth. Then ovidrel tomorrow then Wednesday and Thursday it is on :) I really hope this works!

Best of luck my dear!!! i hope that follicle gets to 18 or higher before ovulation. Sounds great!!!


----------



## Kelly9

awesome news!!!!!


----------



## mowat

Great news!


----------



## Bug222

awesome!!!


----------



## garfie

TTC - Fantastic news :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Tricia173

Now we wait...it is going to a be a long almost 2 weeks!


----------



## ab75

Good luck Tricia xx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I have a question. I'm using the ovulation prediction kit for the first time. I had a negative strip on Sunday. Three positives yesterday (I wanted to be sure), and very negative this morning. I always thought I would get a positive for at least two days. We didn't DTD yesterday because my husband wasn't "in the mood" but we did on Sunday. Should i take another one today to be sure? Is tonight too late to try or am I on schedule? Sending sticky wishes to everyone!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmbiguousHope said:


> I have a question. I'm using the ovulation prediction kit for the first time. I had a negative strip on Sunday. Three positives yesterday (I wanted to be sure), and very negative this morning. I always thought I would get a positive for at least two days. We didn't DTD yesterday because my husband wasn't "in the mood" but we did on Sunday. Should i take another one today to be sure? Is tonight too late to try or am I on schedule? Sending sticky wishes to everyone!!!

It sounds like you will ovulate today or did yesterday sometime so DTD Sunday was in your "fertile" window so you are good to go! If you got a negative this morning, it sounds like your window is done and you have o'd. Even just the one time on Sunday could be enough! But DTD the day of O is also considered fertile time so go for it! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I'd have sex again tonight just to be sure sometimes you can ovulate into the second day after a positive.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks ladies! We just DTD so I'm hoping it's not too late! Fingers crossed!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmbiguousHope said:


> Thanks ladies! We just DTD so I'm hoping it's not too late! Fingers crossed!!! :wohoo:

Woohoo for :sex:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hehe. Congratulations BTW!


----------



## nevergivingup

Just dropping in to say "Hi!" FX for everyone!!


----------



## Tricia173

So test day is coming right up... I swear I didn't have to wait this long last time after the trigger shot.. Anyone know what is standard? The cost I get to test day the more nervous I get. Sometimes it feels possible to get a positive.. But I just don't know.. I do have minor twinges/ or very slight cramping and my nipples hurt occasionally... Just don't know! 

How is everyone else? This thread has been quiet lately!


----------



## garfie

Tricia - Good luck hun - you never know fingers crossed:hugs:

AFM - I think my chart speaks for itself:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Tricia173

I don't know how to read a chart... Is that good or bad?


----------



## Kelly9

Garfie sorry af showed. 

Tricia I hope you get a nice surprise! When is test day?


----------



## Tricia173

Well they had said dpo 14 which is Thursday but with my son I tested 11dpo...I am tempted to test tomorrow morning though I am nervous. When I test it will either be a really good day or a bad day...


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Tricia I feel for you ... Have you decided if you will test ?? Hope its a positive for you and I get mine next week and we can be bump buddies again :)


----------



## Tricia173

Left that would be amazing!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well Trica here is hoping ;) lol


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you both see two pink lines!


----------



## Tricia173

I tested this morning and got a Negative. I did test 2 days early but really I think the only reason they wanted me to wait that long after the trigger is to avoid a false positive so I am pretty sure my negative is accurate :( 

I am really bummed... We don't have the money to do another round and I am not sure when I can make that work. Since I can't seem to ovulate on my own there is no hope in the meantime...I am sad :(


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sorry tricia, I do hope maybe you'll still be surprised but I know how that feels. Have you ever considered other means? IVF or adoption or donor eggs etc?


----------



## Tricia173

We haven't really gotten to that point but everything is so expensive. It is just really frustrating. That I can't seem to get my body to work


----------



## Kelly9

I understand that, we shelled out a fortune for 2 ivf fresh cycles and a frozen one! Adoption would have been the same as the total cost we spent on ivf not to mention having to wait for a baby.


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry Tricia &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Tricia I'm sorry :( hope your doing ok . Its so disapointing for you . Have you tried accupuncture ? My friend who found it very difficult to ov swore by it . She would have very irregular periods maybe only 3 a year !! 

AFM bfn too so still time for us to be bump buddies in the future


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tricia173 said:


> I tested this morning and got a Negative. I did test 2 days early but really I think the only reason they wanted me to wait that long after the trigger is to avoid a false positive so I am pretty sure my negative is accurate :(
> 
> I am really bummed... We don't have the money to do another round and I am not sure when I can make that work. Since I can't seem to ovulate on my own there is no hope in the meantime...I am sad :(

I'm so sorry sweetie. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

Tricia173 said:


> We haven't really gotten to that point but everything is so expensive. It is just really frustrating. That I can't seem to get my body to work

I'm sorry Tricia. I know how much you want this. Never say never. 
:hugs: For right now, try not to beat yourself up too much.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mowat said:


> Great news!

Mowat----- Omg I'm so late (obviously 19wks late) I'm so happy for you. This is truly a blessing. I've subscribed to this thread like a yr ago and I just remember the struggle. I am truly happy for you and your husband. A serious blessing...Congrats :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

TtcBaby- I'm so sorry for your loss...it broke my heart to read abt that as I was checkin by up on you guys...I'm still rooting for you. Keep hope in your heart :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Thanks so much! I had my 20 week ultrasound today and was almost about to cry in the waiting room I was so convinced there would be a problem. However, it looks like both babies are fine! I will be so relieved when I have two babies to hold.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Mowat Im just so thrilled for you:) and half way !! My sis had twins and there is no feeling in the world like those two tiny faces smiling up at you . Won't be long now and they will be snuggled in your arms


----------



## Laska5

Three month's after my d&c - my cycles have finally normalized & had a regular period! I'm on CD4 & will be testing December 17th!! Can't wait! :)


----------



## mowat

Good luck Laska!


----------



## MamaTex

mowat said:


> Thanks so much! I had my 20 week ultrasound today and was almost about to cry in the waiting room I was so convinced there would be a problem. However, it looks like both babies are fine! I will be so relieved when I have two babies to hold.

Wow! 20 weeks!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MamaTex

Laska5 said:


> Three month's after my d&c - my cycles have finally normalized & had a regular period! I'm on CD4 & will be testing December 17th!! Can't wait! :)

Good luck!! Not too long now!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Oh my gosh I didn't even notice TWINS!!!! That's so exciting. I'm so glad that the ultrasound went well and your lil ones are doing great. I was a nervous wreck up until they place my daughter in my arms , so I know exactly how you feel...I will be stalking your pregnancy (hehe) and I can't wait to hear all the cool updates :) :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Mariah we are all stalking ;) lol living vicariously through Mowat ;)


----------



## Kellya009

Hi! Hoping for a december BFP here. My pg tests just went negative after a natural mc so hoping I will ovulate in the next few days or weeks and will never see AF!


----------



## babydoodle

Well if AF doesn't show up by December 5th I will test on Saturday the 6th. I've been cramping mildly but no other symptoms. .. just went off birth control in October so not sure if cycles are just messed up or whatever. Getting hopes up that I might be preggers again...I have a 7 year old and a 1 year old. Two miscarriages in 2012 and 2014.


----------



## DSemcho

Hello Ladies I'm back! After my last loss back in Aug I kind of abandoned the boards (sorry!!).. Got a BFP on Thursday 27November (Thanksgiving) then a Digi confirmed on Friday, then this AM my FRER was dark. But I'm still scared, having very small back pains (but not directly in the middle, more lower) but no spotting. Getting a Beta tomorrow.

Here is Thur & Sun FRER's

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zps0a3724df.jpg

And Friday's Digi

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps3ebdba32.jpg

We weren't TTC... It just happened (like the four m/C's this year)


----------



## eyemom

Hi DS, I remember you. Congrats and good luck.

Wishing all you ladies the best. <3


----------



## DSemcho

Hey Eyemom! Happy to see you had your DD!


----------



## mowat

Congrats DS!


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations :)


----------



## MamaTex

Kellya009: Hello Kelly. Welcome!! Crossing my fingers for you

babydoodle: Can't wait to see your update. Good luck!! 

DSemcho: How exciting. Congrats woman!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks! I'm super stoked. It seems to be sticking :D


----------



## GalvanBaby

HI ladies. I have had 2 losses in the past two years. My most recent was in August. Both times I was 5w4d when my betas started acting crazy. I started bleeding both times at 6w. Thsi is my first cycle TTC again since August. We had stopped TTC in March for a while, and were basically ok with it not ever happening for us. I have 2 children from a previous marriage. OH doesn't have any kids, but he says my 2 are his. Well, we have been TTC for 3 years. I had a tubal reversal March 5, 2012, and we started TTC immediately. I got pregnant a year later, but had a MC. Then, no pregnancies for 18 months. We tried IUI. After 1 unsuccessful IUI and 1 cancelled IUI because I responded on my blocked left side, we decided to stop for a while and see later. We were getting to where we were making plans for us without any babies in the future and were ok with it. Then, a surprise pregnancy happened. My betas were great. They were higher than the last time, so I was confident. then, I started spotting. My RE upped my dose of progesterone, but my next betas had only went up from 350 to 500 in a week. We did an u/s just to see if they could see anything. I knew they couldn't really, but we saw what they thought was the beginnings of a sac. I went for betas again 2 days later. They were down to 394. The did another u/s, and saw a cyst that was solid. They thought it was a dermoid cyst which causes HCG in your system. They sent me to an oncologist who monitored the cyst. He had an MRI and recommended surgery. I wanted a second opinion, so I went to a doctor in the States (I live in Mexico). She did another beta, and it was 0. So my doctor in the States decided to monitored it, and it disappeared. She then confirmed that I was pregnant, and the cyst was a blood cyst. After that entire ordeal, we decided that we did want to TTC, btu that I needed a break after all that I went through then. 
So here we are again TTCIng. This time, we will TTC by temping, OPKs, progesterone, and SMEP. I pray that God blesses us with our rainbow baby very soon. I am 2dpo today, so I will be testing next weekend.
Sorry for long post. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS DS!!!!! WOHOO!!!! I had cramps during my pregnancies scary at first until you see everything is fine you're just Prego!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

MOWAT YOURE ALREADY 21 weeks!!!!! YAYYYY!!!! Have I've been MIA that long or is your pregnancy flying by!!!!! THATS GREAT!!!! Your twins will be here very soon!!! How I dream of twin-ning it up(mommy slang heehee) what are you feeling now!? How is your stomach looking, I know you're in a whirlwind of emotions! Did u do a gender scan yet?!!! 

Wait...I just need to be more present on the boards right?!! Lol I agree school has consumed my mind! Everything us on hold arrggg and I'm so ready to try for #2. But......until then I only can live through you gals!!! So let's enjoy these pregnancies and even the ones that's trying you're closer then you can see!!! Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Well AF arrived yesterday. . Looks like I just had a very long cycle after coming off the birth control. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mowat

Yep, this pregnancy is now officially flying by! 22 weeks this weekend. Someone was asking me about the pregnancy today and I felt like I'd already forgotten the early days. Crazy!

I think we're getting used to the idea, although I still have moments of absolute terror. I think we've just sold our house and gotten another. Super fast which is actually great.

No, no gender scan. We're trying to stay team "yellow". Although at my 20 week u/s it looked like two girls----nightmare! Really hoping for one of each, but not holding my breath. Pregnancy has been harder than my sons, but I guess it should be. Some nights I just feel horribly stretched and heavy and I can't sleep I ache so badly. Haven't gained much weight, but I already find it hard to put on shoes---it's only going to get worse! 

Good luck to everyone trying this month!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ladies two days ago I got very light pink spotting only when I wiped , yesterday it lessened and turned brown now gone all together . I was 10dpo when it happened . Exactly the same thing happened with my BFP with Sean at the same time . I'm too scared to believe its ib . AF not due till Wednesday but ill be testing Monday morning . Wish me luck and pray I get my Xmas BFP xxxxx

Oh and I had a dream 3 days ago I was pg and woke up so happy !


----------



## nevergivingup

mowat said:


> Yep, this pregnancy is now officially flying by! 22 weeks this weekend. Someone was asking me about the pregnancy today and I felt like I'd already forgotten the early days. Crazy!
> 
> I think we're getting used to the idea, although I still have moments of absolute terror. I think we've just sold our house and gotten another. Super fast which is actually great.
> 
> No, no gender scan. We're trying to stay team "yellow". Although at my 20 week u/s it looked like two girls----nightmare! Really hoping for one of each, but not holding my breath. Pregnancy has been harder than my sons, but I guess it should be. Some nights I just feel horribly stretched and heavy and I can't sleep I ache so badly. Haven't gained much weight, but I already find it hard to put on shoes---it's only going to get worse!
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying this month!


O MOWAT!! Despite all the pain it's so exciting!!! I don't think I me not my DH could go yellow that's something we will not have the patience for and YALL made it to 22 was still unknown how awesome and exciting when delivery day comes! I'm also terrified of girls(no offense ladies). I can imagine those pain but with twins MOWAT you're almost there!


----------



## nevergivingup

GalvanBaby said:


> HI ladies. I have had 2 losses in the past two years. My most recent was in August. Both times I was 5w4d when my betas started acting crazy. I started bleeding both times at 6w. Thsi is my first cycle TTC again since August. We had stopped TTC in March for a while, and were basically ok with it not ever happening for us. I have 2 children from a previous marriage. OH doesn't have any kids, but he says my 2 are his. Well, we have been TTC for 3 years. I had a tubal reversal March 5, 2012, and we started TTC immediately. I got pregnant a year later, but had a MC. Then, no pregnancies for 18 months. We tried IUI. After 1 unsuccessful IUI and 1 cancelled IUI because I responded on my blocked left side, we decided to stop for a while and see later. We were getting to where we were making plans for us without any babies in the future and were ok with it. Then, a surprise pregnancy happened. My betas were great. They were higher than the last time, so I was confident. then, I started spotting. My RE upped my dose of progesterone, but my next betas had only went up from 350 to 500 in a week. We did an u/s just to see if they could see anything. I knew they couldn't really, but we saw what they thought was the beginnings of a sac. I went for betas again 2 days later. They were down to 394. The did another u/s, and saw a cyst that was solid. They thought it was a dermoid cyst which causes HCG in your system. They sent me to an oncologist who monitored the cyst. He had an MRI and recommended surgery. I wanted a second opinion, so I went to a doctor in the States (I live in Mexico). She did another beta, and it was 0. So my doctor in the States decided to monitored it, and it disappeared. She then confirmed that I was pregnant, and the cyst was a blood cyst. After that entire ordeal, we decided that we did want to TTC, btu that I needed a break after all that I went through then.
> So here we are again TTCIng. This time, we will TTC by temping, OPKs, progesterone, and SMEP. I pray that God blesses us with our rainbow baby very soon. I am 2dpo today, so I will be testing next weekend.
> Sorry for long post. :)

Hi Galvan Baby, and If I haven't welcomed you before you're totally welcome!!! So very very sorry to hear about your losses, and your body taking you and the OH on such a roller coaster. When you finally see some sunshine the sky begins to shed its tears that seems to turn your whole life around sometimes!! But through it all I do pray you and OH get to enjoy a bundle of joy Btwn the two of you!!! FX!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

babydoodle said:


> Well AF arrived yesterday. . Looks like I just had a very long cycle after coming off the birth control. Good luck to everyone!


Just think of it as a Fresh start to something amazing!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

So true, nevergivingup! Thanks for the welcome! I don't have much hope this cycle because I felt O twinges on my left side, and that side is blocked. Although, I did have some slight cramps on my right side. who knows. LOL I will still test this coming weekend. I just ordered the OPKs and strips, so I can't resist POASing!


----------



## nevergivingup

GalvanBaby said:


> So true, nevergivingup! Thanks for the welcome! I don't have much hope this cycle because I felt O twinges on my left side, and that side is blocked. Although, I did have some slight cramps on my right side. who knows. LOL I will still test this coming weekend. I just ordered the OPKs and strips, so I can't resist POASing!

I know it's not easy to not pay attention to every twinge or cramp esp. when you're dealing with one side being blocked. Im sure that right side will get as lucky as the left side soon, esp. If you had some cramps there....always great signs when time for "O"!! Pee away girlie....I don't blame you and still :sex: just to stock up! My OB told me not too over exert my OH, but ummm yea like I'll really take that advice when it's just lying around being lazy when there's a job to be done :haha::haha: Have fun feeding that addiction I'm sure everything will work in your favor soon enough:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Lol My OH has out of this world sperm counts, so no rest for him. Lol


----------



## Mariahs Mom

DS- I remember you. Congrats on the pregnancy...

Left- hopefully it's a BFP. Sounds like it's the same pattern as it was with Sean...Fxd!!!!!! :)

Galvan- Sorry to hear abt your losses and your struggle. I can only imagine. I wish nothing but the best for you and your family. I'm hoping this is the BFP/ sticky bean cycle for you guys!!!!


----------



## Kellya009

Well I'm definitely out for December bfp. I still have a pos pg test from my mc. I thought it would be neg and I would have o'd by now! But I'll hope for a BFP in January :)


----------



## Bug222

Hey Galvan!!! :) :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey Bug!!! We are both all over this site! LOL


----------



## nevergivingup

Kellya009 said:


> Well I'm definitely out for December bfp. I still have a pos pg test from my mc. I thought it would be neg and I would have o'd by now! But I'll hope for a BFP in January :)

Sorry Kelly, by January I'm sure your body will be well over the m/c and probably tipping onto "O" so you won't have to worry too much. FX FOR JANUARY FOR YA GIRLY!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry guys got your hopes up for nothing :( bfn and AF here . Weird cycle for me spotting then AF then spotting again ...... Mmm who knows ! Onto January and cycle 5 for me :) 
Come on BFP lets be having you !!


----------



## Kellya009

Well, I got my period!! First since MC in October. Finally! And if my cycle is normal, look what day I'm ovulating...
https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/0DE4F151-186B-4619-A663-4AD27A74814B.jpg

CHRISTMAS DAY HAHA. It will be happy holidays for my hubby at least ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Kelly lol a true Santa baby for you :) how lovely xxx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Left wonderin said:


> Sorry guys got your hopes up for nothing :( bfn and AF here . Weird cycle for me spotting then AF then spotting again ...... Mmm who knows ! Onto January and cycle 5 for me :)
> Come on BFP lets be having you !!

Ugh that's so disappointing Left. I'm sorry Fxd for January!!!

Kelly- That'll be a great Xmas surprise! Fx'd for u too!


----------



## TeaCup203

Hello,
I'm waiting to poas on Monday 15th December! AF was due on 10th December so just trying to cling on until Monday to test as don't want to get hopes up too soon.


----------



## mowat

Good luck guys!


----------



## Kellya009

Teacup you're two days late already? You're strong to hold out till the 15th!!!


----------



## TeaCup203

Kellya009 I've had six early miscarriages and am quite nervous about seeing a positive test result especially as Christmas is a couple of weeks away and we are worried about miscarrying again. Also I lost my job a few weeks ago so could be stress delaying AF. So don't want to get hopes up in case its not a pregnancy. I really hope this one gives a positive test and if it does I pray it sticks!


----------



## Kellya009

Aww Teacup sorry :(. That's so many losses. I really hope you have a sticky bean soon xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

BFN this morning. AF should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. Oh well, on to cycle #40. :cry:


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all!! Wishing you a Merry Christmas and festive season if you celebrate!!! Like last year, my Christmas wish is that everyone trying receive baby dust soon and have a good holiday.


----------



## Bug222

Hey ladies! Just wanted to share- I got my BFP!!! Please pray this one is my rainbow!


----------



## mowat

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS BUGZZZ!!!!! WOHOO!!! TOTALLY ESTATIC FOR YOU!!!!! FX!! TX!!! EX!! (fingers, toes & eyes crossed) for u!!!


----------



## Bug222

Thanks never!! :)


----------



## nevergivingup

You're welcome BUGZZZ!


----------



## garfie

Merry Christmas ladies - hope you are all having fun! 

My cycle is blah - but I will worry about that another day for now enjoying family time:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Bug so so happy for you :) congratulations :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news Bug!!!!! Praying for a sticky bean!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! I have been silently stalking and rooting for you all. I had some symptoms that were not my regular pms symptoms. I took a test and this is what I got. What do you ladies think?

For those who don't know me, I had a mmc in April of 2012 and a miscarriage in June of this year. As my "record" stands I have a baby, a loss, a baby, a loss. My doctor has no explanation for the losses seeing as how I have had two kids.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3250.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9


----------



## garfie

Bama - I can certainly see something on that test :happydance: - fingers crossed it gets nice and dark for you:happydance::happydance:

Yes I'm still hanging around ladies - no good news yet to report but one lives in hope:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cycle #40, 12dpo, and BFN. :( AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## Left wonderin

Bamagurl looks like a definite positive to me :) congratulations :) xxxx
So happy for you


----------



## mowat

Looking good to me BAma! Post an update tomorrow please!


----------



## Bug222

Looks good bama!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat !!! 26 weeks holy crap !! How are you feeling


----------



## mowat

I know, can you believe it! Been doing really well, but I'm really starting to feel it now. Sore back, aching ribs, crazy sore feet, swollen ankles, nausea---kind of have it all all of a sudden. Oh, and if I crouch down, I might not be able to get back up! Not really complaining, but I'm wondering how long I'll be able to work and do stuff like walking the dogs. I think I must be getting fairly close to how I big I was at 40 weeks with my DS. Just got the keys to our new house so I'll have to suck it up for the move, but it'll be worth it once we're in!


----------



## mowat

Are you having thyroid troubles Left? Does that put TTC on pause for a bit?


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes .......unfortunetly . Not sure for how long yet . Ill be checking in to see how your doing . Congratulations on the new house . Moving is such a pain but so worth it


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks ladies! I took two more "good" tests on Friday and had strong positives. I am going to call the doctor office tomorrow and set up my first appointment. I am sure they will want me to come in and do a pregnancy test to confirm, maybe a blood test since in June I had an early loss.


----------



## mowat

That's amazing Bama!


----------



## Left wonderin

So excitied for you congratulations :)


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:Bama 

AFM - Well I've finally just finished a 50 day cycle - aaargh my chances are getting less and less - Rainbow baby please come soon:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Kellya009

Garfie hugs :(. I feel your pain hun!!


----------



## mowat

Ugh. Glad it's over. Best of luck on this one.


----------



## Dill

Congratulations, Bama!

CD11, OPKs are getting darker and darker, not quite there yet, but so close! I think I might actually ovulate early this cycle! Hopeful that this one will be our sticky bean. I'm feeling good about it, super super excited. Also terrified, but to be expected. And here I was worried that I might ovulate later than usual because of this month's MC.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sorry guys I'm out till I get this thyroid under control !! Ill be checking in and keeping you all posted


----------



## Dill

Sorry Left... hoping you're feeling better soon and can get back to it!

Had my pos opk yesterday! Never had a surge like that before. Test line came up before the control. Today should be the day, I think!


----------



## Chrissi1981

I am !!! Going for a January BFP! Feel a bit too optimistic this time though. Had two miscarriages last year in a row both times I tried I conceived straight away. I'm 10dpo now having a lot of tiredness and lower right twinges. I'm sleeping a lot! But disturbed. Hmmmm so am I am I not that is the question !!!


Xxxxx


----------



## Dill

Oh, the TWW... gotta love it...

Chrissi, those are good signs! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Baby dust dance baby dust dance woop woop woop. So happy I made a doctors appointment. We really need to discuss a few things. I'm preggers !!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dill

Congrats! !!


----------



## Dill

6 dpo today! The TWW is killing me. I've had some cramping this morning, hoping maybe implantation is beginning!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Dill said:


> 6 dpo today! The TWW is killing me. I've had some cramping this morning, hoping maybe implantation is beginning!

For me cramps this early on is a good sign. Hope it sticks hun. 2ww is the pits literally. 

Best of luck xx


----------



## Dill

Thanks! I don't usually cramp until AF strikes, so I'm really hopeful!!!


----------



## Nanaki

Hi. I am posting to say I am looking like to going to join you ladies after a MMC 2 years ago. I am praying that this bean is going to be sticking around this time. I found out I am pregnant last night but not quite sure until this morning to test and it's positive! Yay!! Been trying for few months after put it on hold due to sorting my life out and college! :-D might go and get digi pregnancy test later.


----------



## Dill

Congrats, nanaki!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

O my HI AND CONGRATS TO ALL OF THE NEW LADIES HERE!!!!!! Haven't been on the boards in a while, they actually sent me a msg that I need to post bc it has been so long! My life at this very moment is never what I imagined it to be growing up....it's actually still so surreal Bc everyday is soooo wonderful just bc I get to look at what my DH and I made together and what God blessed us with!!! This little boy of ours is so Amazing, I never knew I could actually watch my heart walk outside of me all around me!! His smile makes my busy life slow down just so I can breathe in and enjoy every second of his happiness!!!! I'm so blessed to been given this little boy after all my m/c's and many nights crying that I could sit and just watch him all day! I love being this new being, having this new responsibility, knowing a little person is depending on me....I love being his mom.....this still seems like a dream.....if it is please don't wake me or pinch me....I love being his mom! "Tyler is surely my dream come true". Don't give up Ladies, after many fights and losses you'll finally just go with the flow and that's when it'll happen....FX for everyone here!!!!


----------



## Dill

Thanks for the well-wishes! Very happy that things have worked out for you, nevergiveup. :)

I ended up being out for January... AF hit February 1, right on time. First time I had a full/normal AF since my D&C, so I'm really hoping that February is gonna be my month!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Never that is so so lovely . You say it just exactly right . My heart almost explodes every day with the love I feel for my little boy ! I've never ever experienced anything even remotely close it it ! Never . He is the best part of every day , even the hard bits ;) there are no words to describe it adequetly xxxxx 

I love the bit about your heart walking around outside of you xxxx its perfect xx


----------



## nevergivingup

AWWW THANKS SO MUCH LEFT!!!!! You said everything right, there's definitely not enough words to express this feeling that we have for these little people!!!! Left your words were perfect bc they're so true for me as well!!!! I'm SOOO happy for you!!!!

Dill THATS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!! I can imagine the excitement and readiness you're feeling!! I couldn't wait for my cycle to come bk on after my DNC. And when it did I couldn't wait for it to go off to get back to :sex: and guess what it happened right after that first cycle and my FINGERS, TOES are so crossed that it'll happen for you as well. Do u have a plan in motion for when AF leaves?


----------



## Dill

Yes, I do indeed have a plan. :D I had some light AFs (the last two cycles prior) and did get pregnant in December after tracking ovulation and everything, but it was chemical and I MC'd in early January. I don't think my body was ready for it yet. Despite tracking and DTD like crazy on my fertile days, nothing happened this month. But this cycle AF was large and in charge, so I think recovery is complete! Let the babymaking begin (next weekish)!


----------



## Chrissi1981

nevergivingup said:


> AWWW THANKS SO MUCH LEFT!!!!! You said everything right, there's definitely not enough words to express this feeling that we have for these little people!!!! Left your words were perfect bc they're so true for me as well!!!! I'm SOOO happy for you!!!!
> 
> Dill THATS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!! I can imagine the excitement and readiness you're feeling!! I couldn't wait for my cycle to come bk on after my DNC. And when it did I couldn't wait for it to go off to get back to :sex: and guess what it happened right after that first cycle and my FINGERS, TOES are so crossed that it'll happen for you as well. Do u have a plan in motion for when AF leaves?

Can I ask did they ever find out why you had 3 miscarriages ? I've had 2 and pregnant again. Nervous but trying to accept what will be will be and God will bless us when the time is right xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Hey ladies, sorry replying back so late. I was in class from 5-10 pm last nite, got home, shower then bed....after of course I stared at my DS for almost an hour. 

Dill: I had that same plan and that same thing happened to me! I BD like crazy got Prego again but it didn't hold Not until I had that full first heavy flo. So ma'am you're on the right track!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! Your body is def gearing up to carry your rainbow!! Believe it or not it's perfect timing bc a full flo give us more confidence in our bodies!

Chrissi1985: you're totally right God will bless us on his timing not ours! But I wanted to be Prego so bad that I never stopped trying until I just was so tired But I didn't stop I just didnt broadcast it to my family as much bc I didn't want to tell them about another m/c. But my doctor protocol was after 2 m/c's they'll began running test but I got pregnant with twins so the testing was put on hold but one of the twins ended up miscarrying leaving me with my DS. So bc I did have a successful pregnancy with one living fetus I was just as happy as they were and just focused on keeping the one that was currently living. Now when we do try again(end of this year) I would want a test asap if that happen lord forbid! It's heartbreaking to be in this category of not knowing if it'll be successful or not but that just makes us even more Special!!! Accept it chrissi!! You're pregnant!!!!! Enjoy every bit of it, I know how it feels to wake up everyday not knowing but you're prego and you deserve the happiness that comes with it!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Sorry for the long book ladies!! That's what happens when you're try to play catch up Huh?! 
Chrissi how far along are you?


----------



## Dill

nevergivingup said:


> Dill: I had that same plan and that same thing happened to me! I BD like crazy got Prego again but it didn't hold Not until I had that full first heavy flo. So ma'am you're on the right track!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! Your body is def gearing up to carry your rainbow!! Believe it or not it's perfect timing bc a full flo give us more confidence in our bodies!

YAY!! Glad to hear someone with a similar story! I am now TWICE as excited for my ovulation this month. Soon, soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to see the news:winkwink:

AFM - no idea about this cycle again and some days I wonder if having a baby is the right thing to do - as I'm feeling very :sleep: (hoping it's just these injections/vitamin deficiency) but I can't get through the day without a nap:wacko:

We have also got our house on the market - so I guess that is not helping and now when I have until the end of the year my cycles go wappy!!!!:cry:

Anyway lovely to see some new faces - I'm one of the old timers :haha: still trying for today.

Lovely to see some of the older members with their good news :happydance:

Until I get chance to pop on again ladies - :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bamagurl

Hey ladies! It has been so quiet! I just wanted to touch base and see how all you ladies are doing! Hope everyone is doing well! Much love and :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi :) great to hear from you :) it sure is quiet ! I'm doing ok still playing the waiting game until my thyroid settles down . Waiting is hard ... Can't wait to get back in the game . :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Bamagurl and Left!!! It has been quiet. I'm still doing the school thing which is now consuming my whole existence plus DH and I are trying to buy a house with a big back yard for the LO bc he'll live outside if you let him!! And I believe my DH invisible uterus is beating louder then mine to start trying again:blush::blush: 

Also our washing machine broke so that's another task 

I'm ranting...glad to hear from you gals!!!


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies! Glad to hear you're all well. Hope you get the green light soon Left Wonderin'! We just moved a while ago and it was such a great decision. Still not completely unpacked/settled, but making progress.

Just waiting for babies here. Any day now I suppose!


----------



## mackjess

Babies! I still can't get over twins No way. So excited for you.


----------



## nevergivingup

I'm with you Mackjess!!! MOWAT I'm still googling on how to get twins!!!!! Your pregnancy went at a great pace...at least that's what someone whose not carrying twins says anyway! Unpackibg will get done one day...my nursery wasn't done until 3-4 months later and I was in no rush just breathing that new baby scent was all I wanted to do!! How's the kicking of two babies? Has it hit you yet...you're so lucky!!!!! You deserve it!!


----------



## mowat

Yes, it definitely feels like the pregnancy went really fast---maybe because I knew this would be my last and I was trying to appreciate every moment. Around 30 weeks the swelling and breathlessness got a bit much and when I saw a new doctor at my 32 week appointment she told me not to go back to work, so that has made life slightly easier. I've been getting around surprisingly well until this week when one of my knees started acting up. I haven't gained much weight (maybe only 25 pounds) so that has certainly helped! People comment how I don't look like I'm pregnant with twins.

No, it definitely hasn't hit me yet. I think I'll be in denial until at least the first one is out! Sometimes the kicks are crazy, but really not too different from one. When they both get going it can be a bit weird---the other night someone was busy up under my boob and I swear someone was knocking on my cervix.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) its so great to hear from you all !!! You have made my week xx Mowat cannot believe you are so near meeting your Lo,s . I'm so excited for you . Please please keep us posted with any news . Never so have you decided when your going to ttc again ?


----------



## nevergivingup

MOWAT :haha::haha::haha: too funny!!!! Oh how awesome that is!!!!!!!! 25lbs is awesome!!! I gained that and 25 more after I had the baby:blush::nope: . Omg Twins!!! What's your labr plan...although we know sometimes it can go a total different direction but that's ok!!! Can u imagine holding both those babies in your arms!!!! Plz keep us posted!!! Is the hospital bag ready?

Left wondering!! It seems like we're in the waiting game together&#128547; what did the doctor say about your thyroid? My sister had to take meds to keep hers down but can you believe something so small of a reason can be the reason why? And I'm SOOO hoping and praying for her everyday now I'll add you to my list of rooting everyday for too!!!!! Bc we're buying a house I have to finish school but DH said we can start trying towards the end of my schooling which will be December of this year hopefully bc it got pushed bk bc I changed schools but I'm so ready NOOWWW: bc my LO needs a playmate!!! But he's so jealous when ever I hold his cousins that I don't know he I'm going to cope with two!!?!!

Left wouldn't it be awesomely funny if we fall on the sme date again!!!:haha:

bamagurl: Hows it going so far?


----------



## nevergivingup

Gosh I missed this board!!!!!!


----------



## bamagurl

I missed it too! It has been going haha. It was an eventful year last year. I had a miscarriage in June after a BIG surprise of being pregnant. I found out on a Friday and started bleeding on Sunday which happened to be Father's day :( 
I graduated in December and have been working at a school as a tutor for the rest of the year. It was very hard finding a job teaching so I was applying for any and everything. It worked out well though because in January we found out we were having baby #3! We weren't trying trying because we were hoping I would have a job first. I have been soooooo sick and just feeling nauseous. Thankfully that has calmed down a lot now so I am actually starting to feel human again haha. I enjoy it though and am glad that I was sick because it helped me know that things were okay in there. Since my mmc almost 3 years ago I still fear I can't trust my body. I will be 15 weeks Friday which is insane to think about! We can't wait to find out gender, since this will be our last baby. My hubs won't say but I know he is hoping for a little boy since he already has two daddy's girls! 

I am so glad to catch up with you ladies!!

Can I just say TWINS?!?! I still can't get over that! I am so excited for you! I have twin brothers who were born my senior year and it is just amazing the bond they share and how different they can be.


----------



## mowat

No, hospital bag is not ready! Last time I packed after my water broke and we were trying to leave for the hospital. Sure I'll do that again!

Trying for as natural a delivery as possible. I hired a doula as I was a little worried about the delivery---OH was a little useless last time. Figure I need all the help I can get!

I'll let you know when they're here!


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations Bama :) Awh a little blue would be lovely for your oh but I'm sure a little pink would be just as adored lol....... My dad ended up with 5 of us pinks !!! 

Mowat lol ..... Can just imagine ye running around flinging things into a bag !!! 
Never I was diagnosed with over active thyroid in December and put on meds . They didn't know if it was Graves or post partum thyroiditis . They still don't really lol... I'm responding to meds thankfully and levels are going back to where they should be . Last appoint,ent with endo discussed POA re ttc . Can't try until levels are back to baseline , on this meds either as higher risk of MC , preterm birth and placental abruption that is IF you get pg in the first place as it effects fertility . But the good news is once its well managed there fertility returns quickly and they keep a close eye on levels through pg . They will cahnge my meds to a ttc friendly one once levels are where they need to be and then I'm good to go :) so hoping for good news next appointment on the 11th of May ! Seems like a life time away ....


----------



## Left wonderin

But as you say .. NEVERGIVING UP ;) lol


----------



## Bug222

Just stopping by to say hi ladies :)


----------



## nevergivingup

bamagurl said:


> I missed it too! It has been going haha. It was an eventful year last year. I had a miscarriage in June after a BIG surprise of being pregnant. I found out on a Friday and started bleeding on Sunday which happened to be Father's day :(
> I graduated in December and have been working at a school as a tutor for the rest of the year. It was very hard finding a job teaching so I was applying for any and everything. It worked out well though because in January we found out we were having baby #3! We weren't trying trying because we were hoping I would have a job first. I have been soooooo sick and just feeling nauseous. Thankfully that has calmed down a lot now so I am actually starting to feel human again haha. I enjoy it though and am glad that I was sick because it helped me know that things were okay in there. Since my mmc almost 3 years ago I still fear I can't trust my body. I will be 15 weeks Friday which is insane to think about! We can't wait to find out gender, since this will be our last baby. My hubs won't say but I know he is hoping for a little boy since he already has two daddy's girls!
> 
> I am so glad to catch up with you ladies!!
> 
> Can I just say TWINS?!?! I still can't get over that! I am so excited for you! I have twin brothers who were born my senior year and it is just amazing the bond they share and how different they can be.




mowat said:


> No, hospital bag is not ready! Last time I packed after my water broke and we were trying to leave for the hospital. Sure I'll do that again!
> 
> Trying for as natural a delivery as possible. I hired a doula as I was a little worried about the delivery---OH was a little useless last time. Figure I need all the help I can get!
> 
> I'll let you know when they're here!




Left wonderin said:


> Congratulations Bama :) Awh a little blue would be lovely for your oh but I'm sure a little pink would be just as adored lol....... My dad ended up with 5 of us pinks !!!
> 
> Mowat lol ..... Can just imagine ye running around flinging things into a bag !!!
> Never I was diagnosed with over active thyroid in December and put on meds . They didn't know if it was Graves or post partum thyroiditis . They still don't really lol... I'm responding to meds thankfully and levels are going back to where they should be . Last appoint,ent with endo discussed POA re ttc . Can't try until levels are back to baseline , on this meds either as higher risk of MC , preterm birth and placental abruption that is IF you get pg in the first place as it effects fertility . But the good news is once its well managed there fertility returns quickly and they keep a close eye on levels through pg . They will cahnge my meds to a ttc friendly one once levels are where they need to be and then I'm good to go :) so hoping for good news next appointment on the 11th of May ! Seems like a life time away ....

Hi Ladies!!! As you all know it takes forever and a month to get bk to reply so apologies are in order!! 

Bamagurl: # 3!!!! How exciting that is!!! I love the not knowing the gender idea!! I'm def going to do that with my 3rd!! I'm sure you are the princess queen with all girls!! I'm terrified of them bc I know how picky I was as a child and I just know Karma is waiting on me to pop out that little princess!! Lol. How's your pregnancy so far?? Are u sure this will be the last? I know exactly how you feel about school and just applying anywhere..I finished a segment of my curriculum that allows me to work but I'm so desperate for a job that I'm applying below my field requirements?

Left wondering: o my that is a lot! Who would think thyroids would control so much! My sister levels just got regulated so she's excited about moving to the next phase... :sex: I'm sure they'll regulate by May 11th..and don't worry May 11th is taking a long time to get here but it'll be well worth it so you can start TTC!!! 

MOWAT: CONGRATS MAMA!!!!! I'm so ready to hear your story!!!! And hear how the babies and you are doing?!!

Brain fart.......


----------



## nevergivingup

Left wonderin said:


> But as you say .. NEVERGIVING UP ;) lol




Bug222 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi ladies :)

LEFT WONDERING: That's our mind frame...no matter what the situation is; WE'RE NEVER GIVING UP!!!


Hi Bug222!!!!

AFM: WELL MY CIRCLE of Friends....3 of my friends are expecting and I'm feeling like I'm getting left behind bc I'm waiting to finish school and I don't want my son to have a huge space betwn him and the new baby once we have him(it's going to be a boy) I'm feeling so down and pitiful about my self bc my DH is ready but he's waitingbon my schooling too....but we can't try until Dec of this year but by then my son will be going on 3 that next Feb. I really want led them to be a year or less apart this is not how I planned it but when you're dealing with life and imperfect people plans change....SOOO ladies hopefully to join you soon :cry: until then I have to put a muzzle on my uterus bc I declare everyone can hear it beating for fullness therein:thumbup:


----------



## AriellaLarae

Positive opk today ...hubby SA is up so fingers crossed. :thumbup: this WILL be our month. We have been trying for a year after a miscarriage. Baby dust to all!


----------



## nevergivingup

AriellaLarae said:


> Positive opk today ...hubby SA is up so fingers crossed. :thumbup: this WILL be our month. We have been trying for a year after a miscarriage. Baby dust to all!

Arielle believe it or not it's your time!!! FX for you!! It took an year for me and DH too but once that emotional year was over came our rainbow and I hope it's the same for you and DH!!! And all it started with was that 1 positive OPK!!! Good luck hun!! Sorry an your m/c, that's something that we never forget....bc we wanted it SOO bad!!! FX for you girlie!! DTD every night is my antidote to make sure I had back up spermees just in case....lol. Good luck again... Keep us posted!!


----------



## mowat

Babies are here---a boy and a girl born last Friday. Crazy right now so it will take a bit to update. Can't believe we made it!


----------



## garfie

Mowat - :happydance::happydance:

So happy for you hun - it has been a hell of a journey for you :hugs:

:hugs:

x


----------



## mackjess

Oh mowat. You made my day. How special! Congrats hun.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipeeee what a journey and what an ending !!!! A pink and a blue :) how perfect :) 
Never I hear ya about things ticking lol... LOUDLY !!!! Can't wait till your joining in too ....


----------



## bamagurl

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Well.....we had our anatomy ultrasound today and looks like in September we will be welcoming a lovely baby....BOY!!! We are so excited as this is our first little boy!


----------



## mowat

Awesome news!


----------



## Bug222

great news bamagurl!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh a little blue :) how exciting . Mowat you probably have your hands full but would love to hear how your getting on :)


----------



## mowat

One week in things are a little better. Rarely get off the couch or bed as I'm constantly feeding someone! As well, DS is struggling a little to adapt to the reduced amount of attention, but things seem to be getting a little better. Fortunately he's in school during the day, but when he's home it's hard to be patient when you haven't slept. Also not sure how I'll manage without someone helping me. Little difficult when one baby is feeding and the other starts screaming. Harriet is a champ at the boob, but Will is still struggling. Feeling like we're not getting the help he needs. Must be more insistent when the nurse comes this afternoon.

Sorry for the quick post---typing with one hand as Harriet sucks away. Couldn't ask for more!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat sounds like your doing amazingly !!!! I'm sure it will take you all a little time to adjust to the new routine :) DH will be so so happy when the are up playing with him :) 
Well done :)


----------



## Tricia173

Hi ladies! I am currently in my tww and going nuts. I have been missing the support of this place, I should have come back sooner. 

We started trying again last fall did 2 rounds of injections..the first one was a complete fail, we didn't even get to try because my body stopped responding to the meds. The second was a fail as well but at least we got to try. 

We took a few months off to replenish the money and decided to get OH tested. Found out his numbers are reduced and they are a tad slower but we're normal shape.

We started back up in March and did an iui as recommended along with meds, we only had one good follicle that round and OH sperm count was only 1.9 million on the day of ( after cleaning)... Another fail... 

We just had another iui this past Friday and I am hopeful because OH had 3.3 million sperm this time and I had 3 mature follicles. I am really nervous though because we might be out for a good while if this doesn't work.


----------



## ESwemba84

I haven't been on here in FOREVER!!!! Some of you already know, but after my 3rd Femara cycle, we finally had some success. I'm currently 4 weeks pregnant and so far things are going smoothly. I have a repeat blood HCG on Tuesday to see if my numbers are progressing, and then will have my first early ultrasound in another week or 2. This just feels so unbelievably surreal. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bug222

congrats ESwemba!


----------



## Left wonderin

I know I see ptu on fb but so so happy for you !! You have been so so patient !!

Yipeeeeeeee congratulations :)


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats!!! So excited for you!


----------



## nevergivingup

Got a msg from BNB that I haven't posted in a while, so just stopping in to say Hello to all!!! My days are quite busy these days! Hope All is Doing Great!!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Got a msg from BNB that I haven't posted in a while, so just stopping in to say Hello to all!!! My days are quite busy these days! Hope All is Doing Great!!!

How are you doing Never? Miss you :flower:


----------



## Bug222

Hi Never! Hope you are doing well


----------



## nevergivingup

Bugz I don't know if I missed it but CONGRATS A SEPTEMBER BABY!!!!! Soooo Hapy for you Love!!! And it's almost here!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Got a msg from BNB that I haven't posted in a while, so just stopping in to say Hello to all!!! My days are quite busy these days! Hope All is Doing Great!!!
> 
> How are you doing Never? Miss you :flower:Click to expand...

Oh Storked!!! I thought ab you a couple months back and was wondering how you were doing. Oh how over emotional I am to know that you just ask me how I'm doing! I miss you more, I miss how close we all were. You have a 1 year old!! I was so happy to see you progress and I lurked until the baby came!!! How are you n the fam?!!! 

Afm: my life isn't where I want it to be right now BUT I'm not in control so I'm thankful for where I'm at in it!!


----------



## Storked

nevergivingup said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Got a msg from BNB that I haven't posted in a while, so just stopping in to say Hello to all!!! My days are quite busy these days! Hope All is Doing Great!!!
> 
> How are you doing Never? Miss you :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Storked!!! I thought ab you a couple months back and was wondering how you were doing. Oh how over emotional I am to know that you just ask me how I'm doing! I miss you more, I miss how close we all were. You have a 1 year old!! I was so happy to see you progress and I lurked until the baby came!!! How are you n the fam?!!!
> 
> Afm: my life isn't where I want it to be right now BUT I'm not in control so I'm thankful for where I'm at in it!!Click to expand...

Those were good times weren't they??
I'm sorry that your life isn't where you want it to be now- mine was chaotic for a while there too but I can tell you that everything happens for a reason :hugs:

I'm doing good- about to move states for the 2nd time in 3 months! My toddler is snuggly and sassy. How is your family? :flower:


----------



## Bug222

nevergivingup said:


> Bugz I don't know if I missed it but CONGRATS A SEPTEMBER BABY!!!!! Soooo Hapy for you Love!!! And it's almost here!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## mowat

I was just thinking of everyone yesterday and wondering how everyone is doing! Funny how we miss those terrible times of TTC and loss. Anyone hear from some of the ladies that disappeared? I was thinking of Kat S yesterday.


----------



## bamagurl

Aw so good to hear from some of you! It has been awfully quiet on here! I miss how chatty and close it felt also! 

So glad to hear that things are going well for you storked! 

Never~ I think we all have those time when we think "how did I end up here", but I can promise you we are all there for a reason! I hope things turn around soon for you!


----------



## Left wonderin

A reunion :) how lovely !!! I miss everyone too :) its so great everyone catches up from time to time . Have not heard anything from Kat s . Hope she is doing ok 
My love to everyone :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Storked said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> Got a msg from BNB that I haven't posted in a while, so just stopping in to say Hello to all!!! My days are quite busy these days! Hope All is Doing Great!!!
> 
> How are you doing Never? Miss you :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Storked!!! I thought ab you a couple months back and was wondering how you were doing. Oh how over emotional I am to know that you just ask me how I'm doing! I miss you more, I miss how close we all were. You have a 1 year old!! I was so happy to see you progress and I lurked until the baby came!!! How are you n the fam?!!!
> 
> Afm: my life isn't where I want it to be right now BUT I'm not in control so I'm thankful for where I'm at in it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Those were good times weren't they??
> I'm sorry that your life isn't where you want it to be now- mine was chaotic for a while there too but I can tell you that everything happens for a reason :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing good- about to move states for the 2nd time in 3 months! My toddler is snuggly and sassy. How is your family? :flower:Click to expand...




bamagurl said:


> Aw so good to hear from some of you! It has been awfully quiet on here! I miss how chatty and close it felt also!
> 
> So glad to hear that things are going well for you storked!
> 
> Never~ I think we all have those time when we think "how did I end up here", but I can promise you we are all there for a reason! I hope things turn around soon for you!




Left wonderin said:


> A reunion :) how lovely !!! I miss everyone too :) its so great everyone catches up from time to time . Have not heard anything from Kat s . Hope she is doing ok
> My love to everyone :)

Storked: Thanks Love!!! O wow Yall are about to called nomads like my family! We moved for the 3rd time too but this time within the same state but bigger house n a quiet family oriented neighborhood(I'm soooo grateful to get away from my old neighbors...my son n I hated going home bc of the neighbors!) but Stork that's y I'm so terrified of princesses bc I don't know how to handle all that gam n Sass:haha: I'm messaying you for help when i havd a little girl!! 

Bamagurl; Thsnks Love, I don't know how I missed your gender reveal, BUT OMG CONGRATS GURLIE!!! You got exactly what you wanted for the 3rd time!!! The first 2 girls and finally your boy!!! Send some of your lucky dust my way bc I'm hoping for another boy soon! 

Left : this is def a wonderful BNB family reunion!!! I miss yall gals!!! Are you working on #3:winkwink:

MOWAT; while Bamagurl is sending her gender dust to me join in an send your twin dust!!! Life would def be hectically blissful for me!!!! And you're BF, SUPERWOMAN YOU ARE!! My one child tore my whole chest up from sucking even when he was correctly latched on!! 

I haven't heard from Kat S either I do pray she alright and of course everyone else!! MOWAT it's def funny how we missed these hectic times!

Tricia hang in there Love

AFM: Thanks gals for the support! I'm just beating myself up bc I didn't graduate on time bc I couldn't get the strength to put my son in day care so I got held back bc I'd rather him be at home where I can keep him. And all my friends graduated but unfortunately I had to watch from afar them walking across the stage as college graduates BUT I wouldn't change a thing when it comes to having my son, I just wish I was able to do both.


----------



## mowat

Sending twin dust your way---for when the time is right!

Sorry about graduation, but I'm sure you made the right decision. How much longer will you have to go?


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Mowat! I have another year :nope: so DH and I decided to start trying Dec. of this year or at least Feb. 2016 bc I want to have baby before My LO turns 4:wacko:

And praying it happens just as easy but my body likes to take detours and ride roller coasters so we will see


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks never! Certainly sending tons of baby dust your way! 

I know exactly how you feel about school. It is a huge let down when you get off the track that you planned to be on. However, you have to do what is best for you and your family! I got thrown off track once or twice, but finally graduated this past December! Now I am super pregnant and interviewing for jobs! Praying someone will hire me super pregnant knowing soon after I start I will need to be out on maternity leave!

I am so glad to hear from you ladies! It has been way too long!


----------



## mowat

December! How exciting Never!

On our first vacation (for a month) with the twins and the babies are getting lots of attention. Sometimes it is just weird when people come up to us at the mall and everywhere else. Twins are people magnets!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hello again everyone

Lurking the boards again as NTNP at the moment for number three :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey hey hey,

So i just thought id drop by and say hi to you ladies, ive not read through all the posts as this thread is literally years old.

I'm back again as were just starting to try for number 2, i promised OH that i wouldn't get all hung up on it like i did the last time but i sense that im going to lol.

Hope everyone is well, much love x


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi pink :) I'm just ahed of you !! 34 weeks this week and a little pink on the way . Good luck with ttc this time round :) hope your keeping well xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

LEFT WONDERING : CONGRATS Mama!!!! How exciting!!! Team pink!!! :kiss::kiss:

Pinkcasi: It has been a long time since we posted in this thread!! But I see its that time again. !!! 
We're trying for # 2 too! 
Where are you in your cycle?!

Left do you have everything ready?!


----------



## mowat

Woohoo! Reunion! So excited for you guys. No more babies here---we don't need anymore, but it makes me sad anyway.


----------



## nevergivingup

Mowat I don't blame you!!! Gosh I'm trying to BD everyday to try and get as lucky as you...twins!!!! How awesome is that!!! How is it so far with them?!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mowat :) great to hear from you :) how are the twins ?? Have you still any hair lol ??


----------



## mackjess

We are newly prego with#2. Welcome back everyone!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Awh good luck to those TTC and congrats to those who are expecting again.

This is certainly going to be our last!


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations everyone :) hope we keep in touch to see the arrival of our new bundles into the world and to share the excitment of seeing those two lines for those still trying :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi guys it's so nice to be back here, congrats left that's great news.
Never I don't really know where I am as I just had my first period in about 3 years last week, breast feeding keeping af away.


----------



## mowat

Mack! Really? For some reason I thought you only wanted one? Plans change!

Babies are doing really well---can't believe they're 9 1/2 months now! DS took over a month to get nursing, but once he finally figured it out he's been doing really well. And of course, DD was a genius right from the start. Weighed them last month and they look like they will be beating their brother's weight at 10 months (and he was a giant!) It was ridiculously hard, but so worth it! Still can't believe I finally got my rainbows.


----------



## eyemom

Wow Hi ladies!!!


----------



## eyemom

Not ttc here, but saw familiar faces (er, screen names) and had to say hi!


----------



## nevergivingup

O Wow!! How I miss this thread!!! 

I can't believe you mamas BF so well and still is!!!!

After my LO My post partum hit home and I couldn't get myself together...crying often but trying to be strong... This time around I wish to do as you ladies and BF until he's at least 2.

CONGRATS MACKJESS!!! How exciting!!! What plan did you use to conceive?

Left wondering: I certainly hope so as well!!! 

Unexpected : enjoy everyday of this pregnancy since this is the last one!! I wish I can say that but my DH said he wants 3 boys and the fourth child can be a girl :wacko: so we have a journey to travel unless we get blessed like Mowat!!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Oh wow so many new babies how exciting, it's weird how i feel so connected to you guys, strangers on the internet ha ha 

Yeah still nursing here at 25 months, my dream now is to tandem feed Stella and a new squidge, but we'll see what happens, i have many things against me, im 37 now, im nursing, and i only have one ovary after having emergency surgery and having one removed. technically there is nothing to say that i cant get pregnant but we'll have to see, Dr says to leave it a few months then think about testing.
If it happens it would be wonderful but if it doesn't then Stella is enough.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Left wonderin

Pink !!!! I'm 43 !!!!!! It will happen . I've had thyroid problems , diagnosed with graves autoimmune disorder . Had to wait a year before ttc after we decided we wanted another . Had to give up bf at 7 months due to meds:( ... But a miricle happened and as soon as I got the go ahead to ttc .. Bingo ... First time ;) this baby was waiting for us :)


----------



## mackjess

Never I've missed the thread too!

Pink, I agree. Never give up. I just got prego at 38 with 2 autoimmune disorders and kinda overweight and not healthy as I should be with very little trying. :)

I have had my bubble burst a little today. I'd been doing well at being naive and blissful but my OB called back and my progesterone is low again so I start taking that tomorrow and get labs redone on Friday. I had to take progesterone with Finn, and I believe you only take it through 13 weeks. He turned out perfect, but that doesn't make me any less scared about this for some reason. I think being almost 39 is not helping. I wonder what it's like to be pregnant and not terrified through most of it?

Deep breaths and reminding myself there was a strong heartbeat at my scan last week. If there's a good heartbeat at 8 weeks your chance of miscarriage drops below 10%.


----------



## nevergivingup

mackjess said:


> Never I've missed the thread too!
> 
> Pink, I agree. Never give up. I just got prego at 38 with 2 autoimmune disorders and kinda overweight and not healthy as I should be with very little trying. :)
> 
> I have had my bubble burst a little today. I'd been doing well at being naive and blissful but my OB called back and my progesterone is low again so I start taking that tomorrow and get labs redone on Friday. I had to take progesterone with Finn, and I believe you only take it through 13 weeks. He turned out perfect, but that doesn't make me any less scared about this for some reason. I think being almost 39 is not helping. I wonder what it's like to be pregnant and not terrified through most of it?
> 
> Deep breaths and reminding myself there was a strong heartbeat at my scan last week. If there's a good heartbeat at 8 weeks your chance of miscarriage drops below 10%.

MACKJESS don't beat yourself up! It's easier to be positive when we have a LO Bc DH and I are saying that this time it should be smooth sailing right, since we already have a child?..:shrug: I think that just helps us to think we're going to fly right through if we happen to get pregnant this time....until bad news (lord forbid) hits...
MACKJESS you made it to 8wks!!! That's a milestone and blessing in itself!!! There's nothing wrong with having to be on progesterone, you know I had to use it too with DS, I think of it as our bodies just require more love & attention then the average pregnant lady. 

A good HB is always refreshing just keep your mind on that.

AFM: ALERT: symptom spotting here.....still don't know when I Ovulated but I am bloated in my abdomen....hopefully a good thing!!


----------

